# == Haswell-E Overclock Leaderboard & Owners Club ==



## OverK1LL

*







*










https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1CEn4NcwzMAPd1wbSycUe_e76S2II5nJ5K2iDWkIcR84/pubhtml?widget=true&headers=false










Click HERE and fill out the form.

You will automatically be added to the leaderboard.

Your submission will be validated.



Spoiler: Additional Information



*SIGNATURE FOR MEMBERS:*








*Haswell-E Overclock Leaderboard & Owners Club*









CODE FOR SIGNATURE:



> *http://www.overclock.net/t/1510388/haswell-e-overclock-leaderboard-owners-club">Haswell-E Overclock Leaderboard & Owners Club</a>*


----------



## carlhil2

'Bout time...







https://docs.google.com/file/d/0Bz2VRRbLPrZnYmJVVHM2UGxVS00/preview


----------



## SSTGohanX

Subbed


----------



## Stay Puft

Reserved for Tuesday / Wednesday or maybe Thursday if I'm busy









- 5960X
- 5820K
- X99 Killer
- G Skill 2666


----------



## ChronoBodi

it's still building at this point, i got the 5960x, does this count as valid? If not, i'll just do CPU-Z when i get the rig back.


Also, this thread will be GREAT for figuring out how to OC these things effectively. I know SB-E OCing, but nothing about Haswell. I heard LLC is different this time, that 1.2v is the tipping point if you don't want it to be too hot under cooling that's not custom water loop or phase change.Or at least that's what i've read so far.


----------



## Weber

Thanks for starting this







I should receive a 5960X on 9/3


----------



## szeged

Reserved for when my mobo gets here, 5960x owner.


----------



## Accuracy158

I ordered a 5820k yesterday (launch day). I'm interested to see if they binned and overclock lower in general or if the reduced core count helps the chips overclocking at all. Either way we will have to wait for more people to get their hands on the chip.

I expect the whole range of Haswell-e parts to perform pretty similar to mainstream Haswell in terms of clocks.


----------



## krel

I am really interested to see how the 5930K does with overclocking in comparison to the 5960X. I have a 5960X on the way, should be delivered Tuesday or Wednesday, but I am seriously considering not opening it right away until I see some overclocking reviews between the two. I have a month to return it if I want and I won't be completing my system until the 800 series cards are out from Nvidia anyway.


----------



## Accuracy158

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krel*
> 
> I am really interested to see how the 5930K does with overclocking in comparison to the 5960X. I have a 5960X on the way, should be delivered Tuesday or Wednesday, but I am seriously considering not opening it right away until I see some overclocking reviews between the two. I have a month to return it if I want and I won't be completing my system until the 800 series cards are out from Nvidia anyway.


From what ASUS JJ has been saying in interviews he expects the typical 5930k to get 100-200Mhz more than your average 5960x... But of course silicone lottery and all that stuff.


----------



## krel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Accuracy158*
> 
> From what ASUS JJ has been saying in interviews he expects the typical 5930k to get 100-200Mhz more than your average 5960x... But of course silicone lottery and all that stuff.


Yeah, I've seen that a few places. Is that because the 5960 is actually underclocked a bit to keep the TDP down? Just wondering, since the 30 is .5 higher - are they suggesting that the 60 might go to, just to toss a number 4.5, whereas the 30 would go to 5.1-5.2? or more like 4.6-7? Just wondering if the "100-200 more" is relative or absolute.


----------



## Silent Scone

Nice one. Will add mine at some point in the week


----------



## Scotty99

Wow a 5820k + cheapest 2011-3 mobo at microcenter only comes to 536 bucks after tax! I have never considered building a 2011 rig cause of costs, but that is only 100 dollars more than a 4790k+the motherboard i wanted (asus itx). Friggin crazy, decisions decisons...


----------



## nemm

Ordered a 5820k, Asus deluxe and GSkill 4x4 2400 yesterday with eta due sometime this week but to my suprise it will be here later today, yes on a Sunday so good going DPD. Now I need to sweet talk the other half into letting me play today


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Wow a 5820k + cheapest 2011-3 mobo at microcenter only comes to 536 bucks after tax! I have never considered building a 2011 rig cause of costs, but that is only 100 dollars more than a 4790k+the motherboard i wanted (asus itx). Friggin crazy, decisions decisons...


Yeah, that impact board is a pretty crazy decision.







I find the Z97i-Plus too good already.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

A bit reserved . Im gonna sit back and wait for other x99 boards turn up before I adopt here in Oztralia . But when I do Im in .








Chucked some stuff on ebay more paper to my cause


----------



## VSG

About time. I have the 5960x on me already. Still deciding on the board and RAM.

I have an Alphacool Monsta 480 dedicated to the CPU, might add in another if needed.


----------



## Scotty99

Anyone see tomshardwares review of these CPU's? The 5820 beat the rest in almost all of the games for some reason lol.


----------



## nemm

DPD just been but my other half isn't having any of it so tomorrow is when I can play


----------



## Telstar

*subscribed*


----------



## DrexelDragon

Aer you guys doing a fresh install of Windows when swapping out your mobo to X99 and Haswell-E?


----------



## Chip Pippins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrexelDragon*
> 
> Aer you guys doing a fresh install of Windows when swapping out your mobo to X99 and Haswell-E?


I bought a new OEM copy of 8.1, but I'm not going to install it until I've thoroughly tested everything.

I currently have the x99 Deluxe, actually its in the mail, but when it gets here I'm going to see what I can do with it. If I don't like the results I may return.

In the meantime, I'll just reinstall my retail windows 7 copy to test things out. Don't want to blow the OEM copy on a motherboard I might possibly send back.

BTW Drexel, that case is fricking gorgeous, wish I had seen it before!


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> About time. I have the 5960x on me already. Still deciding on the board and RAM.
> 
> I have an Alphacool Monsta 480 dedicated to the CPU, might add in another if needed.


I've got a pair of 480 swiftechs waiting to cool this beast. 480 Monsta is just insane


----------



## OverK1LL

Anyone get their hands on a RVE yet?


----------



## CasualCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Accuracy158*
> 
> From what ASUS JJ has been saying in interviews he expects the typical 5930k to get 100-200Mhz more than your average 5960x... But of course silicone lottery and all that stuff.


Are 5820ks supposed to be similar or did they say? 4.6 is what I'd like to hit, and 4.4 seems to be pretty common so far for the 5960x reviews.


----------



## MunneY

Sign me up... I have mine, but its at a buddys ATM. Board will be here Wednesday as well as the RAM.


----------



## DrexelDragon

Hey I'm having a weird issue maybe some of you can help.

I got the Asus Deluxe board and the 5930k.

I didn't build a whole new system as all I was replacing was my Maximus VI Formula and a 4770k.

When I tried booting today, the Deluxe recognizes my hard drives (two Samsung 840 evos in RAID 0 and two Seagate Barracuda's in RAID 0). Windows is on the SSDs but no matter what I do it will not boot! Any ideas?


----------



## FlyingSolo

At last. I'll have to wait a little while only have the cpu now while i wait for the ram and matx board


----------



## BackwoodsNC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrexelDragon*
> 
> Hey I'm having a weird issue maybe some of you can help.
> 
> I got the Asus Deluxe board and the 5930k.
> 
> I didn't build a whole new system as all I was replacing was my Maximus VI Formula and a 4770k.
> 
> When I tried booting today, the Deluxe recognizes my hard drives (two Samsung 840 evos in RAID 0 and two Seagate Barracuda's in RAID 0). Windows is on the SSDs but no matter what I do it will not boot! Any ideas?


pretty sure when you changed boards you lost your raid! Have to reformat.


----------



## MunneY

Well looks like I might be out of luck for my Ram... none in stock


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> Well looks like I might be out of luck for my Ram... none in stock


Managed to buy the last set of gskill 2666 at newegg lol, I'll be clocking them to 3000 if possible and saving $30 lol.


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> Managed to buy the last set of gskill 2666 at newegg lol, I'll be clocking them to 3000 if possible and saving $30 lol.


I had to break down and buy the Corsair LPX 2666 in Black... They had them for Will-Call at Newegg here so I said screw it.


----------



## szeged

Corsair....ouch. your wallet must hate you.


----------



## carlhil2

Should have my build together by Tuesday night..hope that white tubing doesn't fade/discolor over time...


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> Corsair....ouch. your wallet must hate you.


cost me 25$ more... but I got black instead of red!


----------



## kckyle

was at micro center earlier today


----------



## MunneY

LOL... Now amazon decided they wanted to ship my package ground... and not overnight.. SAAAA WEEEETTTTTTT...

10% discount though.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> cost me 25$ more... but I got black instead of red!


They should OC well.." As we've shown in this review it was piece of cake running our Corsair Vengeance LPX DDR4-2800 memory at DDR4-2133 CL15-15-15-35 as well as at DDR4-3000 CL15-15-15-35. The only thing necessary in order to Corsair modules pass DDR4-3000 was setting the voltage to 1.35 volt. .." http://www.ocaholic.ch/modules/smartsection/item.php?itemid=1422&page=13


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> They should OC well.." As we've shown in this review it was piece of cake running our Corsair Vengeance LPX DDR4-2800 memory at DDR4-2133 CL15-15-15-35 as well as at DDR4-3000 CL15-15-15-35. The only thing necessary in order to Corsair modules pass DDR4-3000 was setting the voltage to 1.35 volt. .." http://www.ocaholic.ch/modules/smartsection/item.php?itemid=1422&page=13


I'm hoping I can pump some volts and drop the timings.. I'd rather have CL10 at 2666 than cl15 3000


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> LOL... Now amazon decided they wanted to ship my package ground... and not overnight.. SAAAA WEEEETTTTTTT...
> 
> 10% discount though.


i paid for overnight shipping on my 5960x on friday, still isnt even in state. when it gets here tuesday, you can bet ill be yelling for a discount or a refund on shipping.


----------



## carlhil2

No doubt, that's what I really want, to tighten those timings up...


----------



## ChronoBodi

i do have to admit i pay all the monies on the 5960x, but cheaped out on Mobo and Ram. Hey, $200ish give or take $30 is not too bad, although the RAM does look cheap. Any opinion on Asrock Extreme 4?


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> i paid for overnight shipping on my 5960x on friday, still isnt even in state. when it gets here tuesday, you can bet ill be yelling for a discount or a refund on shipping.


Yeah... I've had the chip since Friday... BTW, Thanks for using my link!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> No doubt, that's what I really want, to tighten those timings up...


Should make things very very interesting!


----------



## FlyingSolo

Do you all think i will be fine with a EVGA G2 850W PSU. Will be overclocking the cpu,ram and a gtx 780 might get a second one but not 100 percent sure on that.


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlyingSolo*
> 
> Do you all think i will be fine with a EVGA G2 850W PSU. Will be overclocking the cpu,ram and a gtx 780 might get a second one but not 100 percent sure on that.


Yea you're fine. If your 5820k is anything like my former 3930k plus one Titan, its not even going to be 700w suckage, more like 550-600w at most.

Heck, even my rig only goes up to 750-800w, and that's playing Metro LL or the Redux versions.

Yes, a 2nd 780 is still supported with about 100w breathing room on your 850w PSU, but if you do ridiculous overvolting, a 1000w or higher may be in order.


----------



## FlyingSolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> Yea you're fine. If your 5820k is anything like my former 3930k plus one Titan, its not even going to be 700w suckage, more like 550-600w at most.
> 
> Heck, even my rig only goes up to 750-800w, and that's playing Metro LL or the Redux versions.
> 
> Yes, a 2nd 780 is still supported with about 100w breathing room on your 850w PSU, but if you do ridiculous overvolting, a 1000w or higher may be in order.


Thanks ChronoBodi


----------



## carlhil2

Big chip..


----------



## FlyingSolo

For anyone like myself who was looking for a mATX board. But wanted to get a ROG board. 8 Pack said
Quote:


> Those thinking of ROG MATX board on X99. This is not happening.


So there is only EVGA and ASRock at the moment. After seeing the latest video of Tek Syndicate. I wont be getting the evga mATX board. Will be going for the ASRock X99M Killer once i can find it in the UK. Or probably ASUS might instead come out with a X99 DELUXE mATX instead.


----------



## szeged

i would get the evga board after they fix the bios issues, on a hardware level, they are excellent.


----------



## FlyingSolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> i would get the evga board after they fix the bios issues, on a hardware level, they are excellent.


Was thinking of getting it but see this video.




needs a bios update for sure. But it has other few problems as well


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> LOL... Now amazon decided they wanted to ship my package ground... and not overnight.. SAAAA WEEEETTTTTTT...
> 
> 10% discount though.


You should be a prime member


----------



## carlhil2

Amazon Prime for the win...


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> You should be a prime member


I am... I paid 8.99 for overnight Saturday delivery snd they messed it up. The refunded it and gave me 10% off


----------



## ep45-ds3l

Just getting programs/games installed.. Will be overclocking soon.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ep45-ds3l*
> 
> Just getting programs/games installed.. Will be overclocking soon.


----------



## Accuracy158

I have a feeling I will have all my parts by Wednesday but be waiting for my thermal paste until Thursday or Friday







...Wonder what kind of old generic stuff I have laying around?


----------



## Scotty99

Why does this thread not show up in "activity" on my subscriptions page and only under "threads". Keeps happening to a bunch of topics im subbed to lol.

Sorry dont mind me just venting lol.


----------



## krel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Why does this thread not show up in "activity" on my subscriptions page and only under "threads". Keeps happening to a bunch of topics im subbed to lol.
> 
> Sorry dont mind me just venting lol.


Same. It's completely broken, was fine until maybe a week or two ago.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krel*
> 
> Same. It's completely broken, was fine until maybe a week or two ago.


Yup happened about a week ago for me too, they need to fix it lol.

Anywho, carry on with the haswell goodness, i really think the 5820k will be my next CPU but i cant decide if i want to wait til windows 9 to build a new rig (no idea when thats coming out)


----------



## Junior82

Just got done ordering up the parts. Going from a Z68 2500K 16GB to:

i7-5820k
Gigabyte GA-X99 Gaming G1
16GB Corsair DDR4
Corsair H100i

Can't wait.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Junior82*
> 
> Just got done ordering up the parts. Going from a Z68 2500K 16GB to:
> 
> i7-5820k
> Gigabyte GA-X99 Gaming G1
> 16GB Corsair DDR4
> Corsair H100i
> 
> Can't wait.


Hey i notice you have the same monitor as me, what one of the monitors in your sig do you like the best? (not telling you what mine is yet lol)


----------



## Silent Scone

Waiting on my new full copper Supremacy and will be chopping out my X79 kit Wednesday. Can't wait


----------



## szeged

its here in all its 8 core glory





waiting on mobo still.


----------



## kael13

Anyone tested a 5820k rig?

8Pack over on Overclockers says they're unlikely to manage 4.5GHz stable. Wondering whether to trade in for a 5930k.


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kael13*
> 
> Anyone tested a 5820k rig?
> 
> 8Pack over on Overclockers says they're unlikely to manage 4.5GHz stable. Wondering whether to trade in for a 5930k.


The only way he is right is if the binning is explicitly weaker on it since the technology is identical and in fact a simpler chip on same binning might overclock better on average. His sample size must be low enough to be unable to be certain, even if he heard rumors. I'd wager he's only guessing and he might be wrong if you're lucky but you never know.


----------



## Silent Scone

Silicon lottery FTL


----------



## CasualCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kael13*
> 
> Anyone tested a 5820k rig?
> 
> 8Pack over on Overclockers says they're unlikely to manage 4.5GHz stable. Wondering whether to trade in for a 5930k.


He say why? I know some people have mentioned binning, but it'd help if the "pro" reviewers would actually overclock the thing.

I've seen 3 reviews of the 5820k overclocked. One on youtube (TastyPCtv) didn't know the voltage but got it to 4.6

Sweclockers got one to 4.5 stable

pcgameshardware.de got one to 4.7 @ 1.35 but its Prime95 stable clock at that voltage was 4.5

Ideally I'd hope the 5820k would clock slightly higher than the 5960x (for which so far 4.4 seems common), but I'd settle for equivalent OC potential. What would be bad though imho is if the OC is quite a bit less.


----------



## FlyingSolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kael13*
> 
> Anyone tested a 5820k rig?
> 
> 8Pack over on Overclockers says they're unlikely to manage 4.5GHz stable. Wondering whether to trade in for a 5930k.


I to have the i7 5820K but wont be able to test it out until i have the ram and matx board. But i have seen the video of TastyPCTV and her one did 4.6 but the i7 5960X she had was not a good at all. Man i hope i got a good one.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kael13*
> 
> Anyone tested a 5820k rig?
> 
> 8Pack over on Overclockers says they're unlikely to manage 4.5GHz stable. Wondering whether to trade in for a 5930k.


5820K will be here tomorrow. I'm waiting on new compression fittings from Frozen so it should be up by Wednesday night


----------



## FlyingSolo

Say if i buy the intel performance tuning protection plan and my i7 5820K is not a good clocker. Can i get another one from intel.


----------



## fateswarm

We usually hear i5 is binned worse than i7 too. It usually performs better (due to simplicity and lower temps). I guess Intel does not care to bin them beyond a certain point in a more refined manner than possible.

In fact we may have exaggerated the whole "binning" thing out of proportion. Yes, they can bin onto higher clocks. But chances are they are unable to do it on a mass-scale to cover all of the product.


----------



## FlyingSolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> 5820K will be here tomorrow. I'm waiting on new compression fittings from Frozen so it should be up by Wednesday night


I cant wait for your testing.


----------



## Eugenius

5960X in hand
Gskill 2666 in hand
H110in in hand

No mobo... RVE or DELUXE ahhh


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> He usually hear i5 is binned worse than i7 too. It usually performs better (due to simplicity and lower temps). I guess Intel does not care to bin them beyond a certain point in a more refined manner than possible.
> 
> In fact we may have exaggerated the whole "binning" thing out of proportion. Yes, they can bin onto higher clocks. But chances are they are unable to do it on a mass-scale to cover all of the product.


I think the whole "Binning" process is dead fates. 5960X/5930K/5820K all come from the same wafer. 5960X's from the Middle, 5930K's from the Area right outside the middle and the 5820K's right on the edges
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlyingSolo*
> 
> I cant wait for your testing.


I'll be testing on water with a pair of swiftech quad 480 rads so my results wont be for everyone.


----------



## CasualCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlyingSolo*
> 
> Say if i buy the intel performance tuning protection plan and my i7 5820K is not a good clocker. Can i get another one from intel.


Maybe someone else can chime in, but from the way the FAQ reads they replace failed chips. It doesn't say anything about poor overclockers. It doesn't appear available for the new chips yet anyhow and there is a 30 day waiting period after purchasing the plan.


----------



## icecpu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eugenius*
> 
> 5960X in hand
> Gskill 2666 in hand
> H110in in hand
> 
> No mobo... RVE or DELUXE ahhh


I got everything in hand except memory, lend me the G.skill to test out for couple days. Now most of memory I wanted out of stock everywhere.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *icecpu*
> 
> I got everything in hand except memory, lend me the G.skill to test out for couple days. Now most of memory I wanted out of stock everywhere.


And people questioned why I ordered my DDR4 when it first appeared on Newegg


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> He usually hear i5 is binned worse than i7 too. It usually performs better (due to simplicity and lower temps). I guess Intel does not care to bin them beyond a certain point in a more refined manner than possible.
> 
> In fact we may have exaggerated the whole "binning" thing out of proportion. Yes, they can bin onto higher clocks. But chances are they are unable to do it on a mass-scale to cover all of the product.
> 
> 
> 
> I think the whole "Binning" process is dead fates. 5960X/5930K/5820K all come from the same wafer. 5960X's from the Middle, 5930K's from the Area right outside the middle and the 5820K's right on the edges
Click to expand...

That sounds smart though I guess you mean it's most likely that some of the chips will come from those areas. The chips will be "tried to be made in full" wherever they are on the wafer. It might happen that the side might have more failures *but some 8-cores might happen to be on the sides.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> And people questioned why I ordered my DDR4 when it first appeared on Newegg


You had it right, I decided to stop waiting on a certain speed and grabbed a set of the G.Skill @2400 32 gigs from the Egg late Saturday night, Sunday morning, even those sticks were gone, I feel lucky...


----------



## fateswarm

Wait. It's perfectly possible to bin them as you describe. Have the actual die design being different on the different sections (because I bet some things like "laser cutting" may be science fiction in disabling some of the features) so they'll have to take them from separate sections anyway, and they assign the 6-cores on the sides to decrease failure rate.


----------



## Scotty99

Just watched tek syndicates coverage of auto overclocking with JJ......i think that is what i would do if this platform ever gets cheap enough for me to move to it (basically ram needs to come down lol, id like 32gig's just for looks, but hot dam 500 bucks!)


----------



## EmberV

I ordered a 5960x, G.Skill 3000, and a RVE on Friday. I was sitting there refreshing the motherboards on Newegg and the minute the RVE was added, I ordered all three. Pretty happy I did so now, considering it's backordered! FedEx has them held up at my local sorting center, hopefully delivered tomorrow. I also had to order a 750 Ti and a Hyper 212 Evo from Amazon (hopefully those will be here Wednesday) so I could POST test the thing before putting it into my new gunmetal Caselabs SMA8 and do up the loop for it with my previous build's 780.


----------



## kael13

He wrote, 'In my experience 20+ chips I found 5930K reached higher. For sure some luck element too though as always.'

And then some doom and gloom bloke wrote a couple of pessimistic comments, which were pure speculation, now that I think about it.

Honestly, I don't think I can justify another ~£150 for the possibility of slightly better overclocks, I'll carry on with my original plan and not cancel my order.


----------



## ep45-ds3l

Definitely a hot cpu.. Testing at 4ghz with 125BLK 1.147 volts in offset mode / memory at 3000mhz 1.25 volts / ambient temps around 70F and still hitting mid 70's with an h100i with fans around 1850rpms (BIOS limited to 70% fan speed in order to save my hearing! Lol). Looking into buying a rasa ex360 kit with the D5 pump, that way there is possible expansion for GPU blocks and another rad.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ep45-ds3l*
> 
> Definitely a hot cpu.. Testing at 4ghz with 125BLK 1.147 volts in offset mode / memory at 3000mhz 1.25 volts / ambient temps around 70F and still hitting mid 70's with an h100i with fans around 1850rpms (BIOS limited to 70% fab speed in order to save my hearing! Lol). Looking into buying a rasa ex360 kit with the D5 pump, that way there is possible expansion for GPU blocks and another rad.


That seems a tad high i watched TTL's videos and at 1.3v only half the cores went over 80 rest were mid 70's. I think he was using an H105 so maybe that explains the difference.

Oh wait that is WAY high man you must have done something wrong, i read your ram voltage not CPU. 1.14 you should be at like.....60c or something, maybe even lower.


----------



## Junior82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Hey i notice you have the same monitor as me, what one of the monitors in your sig do you like the best? (not telling you what mine is yet lol)


My rig has not been updated that is listed but, Dell U2713HM is the one i like the best, and out of the 3 that are in my rig specs the Asus.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Junior82*
> 
> My rig has not been updated that is listed but, Dell U2713HM is the one i like the best, and out of the 3 that are in my rig specs the Asus.


Haha nice, i own the hannspree. Its been great for 3 years but im thinkin of moving onto 1440p, just gotta do a bit more research yet : )


----------



## ChronoBodi

does the Asrock Auto OC for 4.2 Ghz enable XMP at all? My ram is not XMP at all, i just want to use the auto OC to test it out and see how high the voltage goes up before i go back and manually tune it.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ep45-ds3l*
> 
> Definitely a hot cpu.. Testing at 4ghz with 125BLK 1.147 volts in offset mode / memory at 3000mhz 1.25 volts / ambient temps around 70F and still hitting mid 70's with an h100i with fans around 1850rpms (BIOS limited to 70% fan speed in order to save my hearing! Lol). Looking into buying a rasa ex360 kit with the D5 pump, that way there is possible expansion for GPU blocks and another rad.


Are you really using a thousand dollar processor with an H100?


----------



## szeged

i will be for initial set up, then ripping it off and giving it to the GFs poor stock cooler rig lolol.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Are you really using a thousand dollar processor with an H100?


There is nothing inherently wrong with that(although, id definitely use a better cooler), H100 has plenty of headroom for a decent OC. If you read my post, his temps with it are out of line of what they should be. Here is 1.31v with an H105 and max temps are 84ish on the hotter cores, and mid-high 70's on the other cores. If the dude above is really only loading at 1.147v his temps are way too high and his cooler is either broken or has no thermal paste on it:


----------



## ep45-ds3l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Are you really using a thousand dollar processor with an H100?


Yea yea I know.. lol.. Upgrading very soon to a rasa kit. Possible that it's a bad mount on my h100i but I'm fresh out of TX-4, so remounting isn't possible.

Seems like OCCT Linx test fairs a little better with temps (only 3minutes into testing though). Going to run for a while and then try for some higher clocks. Although seems like 1.161 volts @4ghz may make this a decent overclocker when I get the rasa kit.


----------



## carlhil2

Do yourself a favor and get the Raystorm block instead..


----------



## ChronoBodi

Hm, it would be nice to know exactly what settings other have altered to get their overclocks? Can we share those settings? Yes i know all CPUs are different, but doesn't hurt to see what specific settings it takes to get there.


----------



## ep45-ds3l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> There is nothing inherently wrong with that(although, id definitely use a better cooler), H100 has plenty of headroom for a decent OC. If you read my post, his temps with it are out of line of what they should be. Here is 1.31v with an H105 and max temps are 84ish on the hotter cores, and mid-high 70's on the other cores. If the dude above is really only loading at 1.147v his temps are way too high and his cooler is either broken or has no thermal paste on it:


Did you notice that he didn't have AVX enabled??


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> Hm, it would be nice to know exactly what settings other have altered to get their overclocks? Can we share those settings? Yes i know all CPUs are different, but doesn't hurt to see what specific settings it takes to get there.


Should be just like Haswell

46X multi
1.3v vcore
1.9v vrin/cpu input voltage


----------



## Scotty99

Whoops my bad haha! Still, mid 70's for 1.14 seems a bit high.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Should be just like Haswell
> 
> 46X multi
> 1.3v vcore
> 1.9v vrin/cpu input voltage


From what ive been reading 4.6 are golden chips, 1.285 and 4.4 is what i would do.


----------



## Accuracy158

When filling out the form we may want to make a separate category for closed loop coolers. In terms of performance they most resemble air cooling, however a lot of people would mark them as liquid coolers (Obviously not comparable to a custom loop).


----------



## ep45-ds3l

You also have to work with BLK.. As you enable xmp it clocks the BLK at 125


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ep45-ds3l*
> 
> You also have to work with BLK.. As you enable xmp it clocks the BLK at 125


See im not so sure BLK is the best way to go about it either. I watched the asus auto overclock video and JJ chose to do ratio only and not BLK first. I mean ya you could probably push it a bit further starting with BLK but if you use the asus software i think it does ratio+enables xmp without changing the blk (dont ask me how tho). JJ is pretty confident using the software will be better than manually messing with stuff, at least for now:






I would personally be 100% happy with 8 cores running at 4.4 with 1.3v, that software keeps getting better gen after gen, pretty soon they are gonna have to change the name of this forum board lol.


----------



## nemm

In the process of testing 5820/Asus deluxe/GSkill2400 16gb.

After a quick stress test for stability these are my findings
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]+

Neither good or bad in my opinion but seriously tempted to swap the 5820 for a 5930 or just wait it out and hope BW-E does use same socket and upgrade the which was the plan to start with.
Still very early days yet so there is still hope that better overclocks can come from matured bios.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nemm*
> 
> In the process of testing 5820/Asus deluxe/GSkill2400 16gb.
> 
> After a quick stress test for stability these are my findings
> [email protected]
> [email protected]
> [email protected]
> [email protected]+
> 
> Neither good or bad in my opinion but seriously tempted to swap the 5820 for a 5930 or just wait it out and hope BW-E does use same socket and upgrade the which was the plan to start with.
> Still very early days yet so there is still hope that better overclocks can come from matured bios.


cpu input voltage at 1.9v?


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nemm*
> 
> In the process of testing 5820/Asus deluxe/GSkill2400 16gb.
> 
> After a quick stress test for stability these are my findings
> [email protected]
> [email protected]
> [email protected]
> [email protected]+
> 
> Neither good or bad in my opinion but seriously tempted to swap the 5820 for a 5930 or just wait it out and hope BW-E does use same socket and upgrade the which was the plan to start with.
> Still very early days yet so there is still hope that better overclocks can come from matured bios.


That [email protected] isn't that bad for 6 cores, my 4930k needed close to that voltage for my 4.5 clock, whicn would need to be @ about 4.9 to actually be as fast as the 5820k @4.6...


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Accuracy158*
> 
> When filling out the form we may want to make a separate category for closed loop coolers. In terms of performance they most resemble air cooling, however a lot of people would mark them as liquid coolers (Obviously not comparable to a custom loop).


This is true, the main benefits of CLCs is no hulking mass hanging off the motherboard and generally, easier access to the motherboard, especially the RAM areas which would be hard/impossible to access with big air coolers. But yes, their performance is more akin to top air coolers, and does not compare to real liquid cooling at all. It's simply a different form of air cooling IMO.


----------



## nemm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> cpu input voltage at 1.9v?


Yep. Currently down to 4600 again testing longer stability, currently pushing towards 1.4v using H100 stuck in medium setting with temperatures 69-72.


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nemm*
> 
> [email protected]
> [email protected]
> [email protected]
> [email protected]*1.50v+*


Wat. Ah. I guess it's a typo and you mean 1.4.


----------



## nemm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> Wat. Ah. I guess it's a typo and you mean 1.4.


Nope, not a typo unfortunately


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nemm*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> Wat. Ah. I guess it's a typo and you mean 1.4.
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, not a typo unfortunately
Click to expand...

Well, that's a jump. I admire your bravery (or money). On air or water that voltage is so to speak.. murderous.


----------



## nemm

I gave up trying 4700 once it hit 1.5v.
Currently testing [email protected], passing p95/aida64 2mins, cinebench, wprime1024 but linx fails almost instantly :/


----------



## krulin_m

Hmm.. So it might seem that if I'm lucky with the silicon lotto, the 5820k I ordered should be good for 4.4ghz for 24/7 on decent water? and the gskill 2666 timings can be tightened a bit? Until newer/better ddr4 of course.


----------



## CasualCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nemm*
> 
> Yep. Currently down to 4600 again testing longer stability, currently pushing towards 1.4v using H100 stuck in medium setting with temperatures 69-72.


What is your ambient temp?


----------



## rpjkw11

My son, bless his heart, bought an Intel i7 5960X, Asus X99 Deluxe mobo, and 16gb of Corsair Vengeance LPX 2800mhz C16 RAM (in blue) for me on Saturday at his local Micro Center. Overnight I should have everything Wednesday. I've fired him a check for the amount (he's a GREAT son, but no way do I expect him to pay for my hobbies).

I've read reviews indicating 4.0ghz _possible_ on high-end AIR cooling. I intend to try that with my Noctua NH-D15 because I'm curious, but I suppose it's time to get off the fence and buy a Swiftech H220-X AIO. Ultimately, I would like to OC to around 4.4 or 4.5, but for my needs, 4.0 would be just fine. From what I've read, I should become familiar with OCing RAM, something I've never done, since that seems to go hand-in-hand with OCing a 5960X.

Anyway, the new components will find a home in my white Phanteks Enthoo Primo along with my existing Asus GTX 780Ti and Seasonic PSU. I'm really excited about using an 8 Core CPU! I'm hoping, too, I win or even place in the CPU lottery.


----------



## Mitchell7

Been stuck on X58 for tool long now so just ordered my Haswell-E parts on Friday, still waiting on them though, hopefully this week!


----------



## nemm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CasualCat*
> 
> What is your ambient temp?


25deg C

Latest update before calling it a day was [email protected] 1.4v, to pass linx 3 pass but passes every other stress test or benchmark @ 1.3v.
1.4v with H100 on medium setting push/pull open case setup just didn't cut it for longer duration tests as the hottest core was reaching 90.
I will do more testing on wednesday and decide whether I send back for exchange or swap for 5930k as 4500 at 1.4v no fully stable tested doesn't make me very joyful.


----------



## FlyingSolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nemm*
> 
> 25deg C
> 
> Latest update before calling it a day was [email protected] 1.4v, to pass linx 3 pass but passes every other stress test or benchmark @ 1.3v.
> 1.4v with H100 on medium setting push/pull open case setup just didn't cut it for longer duration tests as the hottest core was reaching 90.
> I will do more testing on wednesday and decide whether I send back for exchange or swap for 5930k as 4500 at 1.4v no fully stable tested doesn't make me very joyful.


See this video of OC3D. Its a review he did for corsair h105 on i7-3960X. Check this out start at 18.25 on the video. H100i is not enough unless fans on full speed. H105 is ok.


----------



## nemm

Seen that before but thanks for the recap link. I will be running 120 ut60, 240 ut60, 480 xt45 all push pull so when that is up an running fully I will be willing to push a lot harder. The h100 is only being used for initial expectations and to verify my other components work before installing. I just wish I was luckier with cpu lottery this time around and get one that would hit 4500+ on or below 1.3 to give more headroom as there isn't much left if it turns out I need 1.4 for 4500. It may turn out that linx isn't liked by these processors which is the reason for my findings, doubtful but possible.
After looking back at a few reviews showing 1.3v netting 4500 with same tests used and passes as I, I'm sure with a lot more tinkering, better cooling and bios releases I can push higher if I do decide to keep this sample(hopeful thinking I know).


----------



## FlyingSolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nemm*
> 
> Seen that before but thanks for the recap link. I will be running 120 ut60, 240 ut60, 480 xt45 all push pull so when that is up an running fully I will be willing to push a lot harder. The h100 is only being used for initial expectations and to verify my other components work before installing. I just wish I was luckier with cpu lottery this time around and get one that would hit 4500+ on or below 1.3 to give more headroom as there isn't much left if it turns out I need 1.4 for 4500. It may turn out that linx isn't liked by these processors which is the reason for my findings, doubtful but possible.
> After looking back at a few reviews showing 1.3v netting 4500 with same tests used and passes as I, I'm sure with a lot more tinkering, better cooling and bios releases I can push higher if I do decide to keep this sample(hopeful thinking I know).


If you can exchange it for another one try that. Where i got my i7 5820k i wont be able to do that at all. I just hope i can get my one to 4.5ghz with 1.25v and i'll be happy but i don't think that's going to happen


----------



## PaperThick

I got an Asus X99 Deluxe and 5930K with 16 GB of Vengeance LPX 22400 going up from my faithful EVGA X58 Classified with an i7 920 and have tinkered for the last couple days getting it 24/7 stable - going to a new architecture after 5 years gives new learnings and methodologies.

I'm still trying to figure out where the sweet spot is with core speed and RAM speed/timings so I don't have to shoot anything unnecessary voltage, but I can get it to run stable @ 4.5 GHz with 1.275 volts and the memory running at 2400 MHz, 16-18-18-18-39.

Without dropping the memory from what it can run at with lower core speeds (stable at up to 3000 MHz) my overclock suffers dramatically.


----------



## krel

What would you all consider to be a reasonable long-term stable voltage and overclock for a 5960X? That is, at what point would you call it good enough and stick with what you have, and below that you would return it to try to get a better CPU?


----------



## MegaHertz87

What kind of power supply are you all mostly using, or would be good enough.
Im putting a new 5960x build together with these parts:
http://pcpartpicker.com/user/megahertz87/saved/8x3gXL
plus the GTX780 from my current rig.
Idk if that 750 seasonic will be enough?

EDIT: will also be getting the XSPC RX360 kit for cooling


----------



## szeged

I'll be using an actual evga 1600w psu but 750w should be fine for 5960x and a single 780.


----------



## MegaHertz87

Even with the 5960x overclocked?
Whats the average that it uses at around 4.3ghz?
I hardly oc the 780, maybe 50-100mhz so that should use much more.


----------



## grandpatzer

I will be getting 5820K + Gigabyte X99 UD4 + Crucial 2133mhz 2sticks 4GB (total 8GB), I believe the memory is only 2133mhz and CL 15 15 15

As you can see my setup will be very cheap budget Haswell-E









I do however have EKWB Supremacy waterblock with socket 2011 screw kit.

Radiators: 2x Phobya 1080 + 360 radiator, so thats basicaly radiator space for 21x 120mm fans in pull, or 42x 120 mm fans in push/pull(I only have enougt fans for pull







), so temperature should not be problem atleast









*Is my RAM ok for trying to achieve 4.4-4.7-4.9ghz OC?*

*Is 1.35v vcore OK for custom waterloop with plenty of radiators?*

I'm also cooling 2x R9 290 in the loop, so basicaly 5820k + 2x R9 290 will be cooled by 2x Phobya 1080 + 360 raidiators.


----------



## FlyingSolo

Looks like there is a Gigabyte X99M-Gaming 5 mATX coming. I wander how that looks like. Its only a placeholder at the moment

http://www.shop.bt.com/products/gigabyte-x99m-gaming-5-s2011-intel-x99-ddr4-matx-9P9F.html


----------



## FlyingSolo

This was posted by centvalny. Thought i post it hear just in chance some one misses it.

R5E oc info

http://kingpincooling.com/forum/showpost.php?p=27843&postcount=1


----------



## Alatar

5960X in the mail
X99 SOC Force ordered
DDR4 still missing

I'm going to play a guinea-pig for the gigabyte stuff, if the board sucks I'll just get a rampage. Just hoping to actually find some ddr4....

also going to be using H100i for testing before moving to phase 24/7


----------



## cbrazeau1115

Hoping to order my parts Wednesday after my car gets out of the shop. Gives me a few more days to decide on mobo and memory.


----------



## NoDoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rpjkw11*
> 
> My son, bless his heart, bought an Intel i7 5960X, Asus X99 Deluxe mobo, and 16gb of Corsair Vengeance LPX 2800mhz C16 RAM (in blue) for me on Saturday at his local Micro Center. Overnight I should have everything Wednesday. I've fired him a check for the amount (he's a GREAT son, but no way do I expect him to pay for my hobbies).
> 
> I've read reviews indicating 4.0ghz _possible_ on high-end AIR cooling. I intend to try that with my Noctua NH-D15 because I'm curious, but I suppose it's time to get off the fence and buy a Swiftech H220-X AIO. Ultimately, I would like to OC to around 4.4 or 4.5, but for my needs, 4.0 would be just fine. From what I've read, I should become familiar with OCing RAM, something I've never done, since that seems to go hand-in-hand with OCing a 5960X.
> 
> Anyway, the new components will find a home in my white Phanteks Enthoo Primo along with my existing Asus GTX 780Ti and Seasonic PSU. I'm really excited about using an 8 Core CPU! I'm hoping, too, I win or even place in the CPU lottery.


That was really nice of him and a really high price tag for all of that. Have fun


----------



## PaperThick

So at 4.5 GHz the 5930k scores at about 184 GFLOPS in IBT using the very high preset. Sound about right?


----------



## Killa Cam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> 5960X in the mail
> X99 SOC Force ordered
> DDR4 still missing
> 
> I'm going to play a guinea-pig for the gigabyte stuff, if the board sucks I'll just get a rampage. Just hoping to actually find some ddr4....
> 
> also going to be using H100i for testing before moving to phase 24/7


Bless your heart, breh. I canceled my order after seeing consistent disappointing memory benchmarks. I really want that soc force, so hopefully gigabyte fixes it. Keep us posted


----------



## Silent Scone

Took out all my x79 kit last night ready for my new Supremacy block today. Should be up and running by tonight hopefully


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> 5960X in the mail
> X99 SOC Force ordered
> DDR4 still missing
> 
> I'm going to play a *guinea-pig for the gigabyte stuff*, if the board sucks I'll just get a rampage. Just hoping to actually find some ddr4....
> 
> also going to be using H100i for testing before moving to phase 24/7


inb4 it won't suck. You are one of the smartest overclockers here. Most people that proclaim "bad benchmarks" they base it on a Cinebench on 10% lower on the same core overclock (obviously they autotuned something badly, e.g. the uncore was automatically set otherwise).

It appears clear there is a fine line in OCN about "bad programming on BIOS" and "I'm not used to the BIOS". Which is sad. This is a forum about overclockers, not being hand-holded by easy-tunes and interfaces.

That being said there is bad programming or there is bad assembly. I don't discount that. Just saying, some people obviously jump the gun when the indications are clear user error may be at hand.


----------



## Silent Scone

Think he's going on the basis the UD3 and UD5 initial variants for X79 were fairly shocking


----------



## Eugenius

What you guys think of h110 for this CPU? Or go h220x?


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eugenius*
> 
> What you guys think of h110 for this CPU? Or go h220x?


If i were you id just stick with the NH-D14. Im not sure why AIO coolers got so popular tbh, air is more reliable, quieter, and come come VERY close to AIO thermal performance. (NH-D15 comes within 3c of a H110). I guess they do look better mounted in a case, if thats your thing but i prefer function over form.


----------



## OverK1LL

PSA:

Asus Rampage V Extreme *might* go up for sale today on NewEgg if they have enough to cover their pre-orders...

A friend of a friend who knows a guy has it on good authority that they received more stock.

Their shipping estimate is down to 3-5 days.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverK1LL*
> 
> PSA:
> Asus Rampage V Extreme *might* go up for sale today if they have enough to cover their pre-orders...
> 
> A friend of a friend who knows a guy has it on good authority that they received more stock.
> 
> Their shipping estimate is down to 3-5 days.


Amazon or pooegg?


----------



## OverK1LL

Doh, NewEgg. Probably should have added that tidbit of information.


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> pooegg?


----------



## Eugenius

Had my preorder in right at launch at amazon and newegg. Whichever comes first lets go...!!


----------



## VSG

Hopefully Amazon gets a few in soon, I have a lot of gift card balance in there waiting to go


----------



## FlyingSolo

By the looks of it. It looks like everyone in EU countries are waiting for the G.Skill DDR4 to have them in stock. All these shops should have them in stock around 10th to 15th september. But all these shops have corsair DDR4. But they are priced crazy high. I'll wait patiently


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*


----------



## ep45-ds3l

What speed is the Gskill?


----------



## Raghar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverK1LL*
> 
> PSA:
> Asus Rampage V Extreme *might* go up for sale today on NewEgg if they have enough to cover their pre-orders...


That reminds me how I waited for my Rampage IV BE. I received it in February. (I expected delivery few days before xmas, but...)


----------



## Eugenius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raghar*
> 
> That reminds me how I waited for my Rampage IV BE. I received it in February. (I expected delivery few days before xmas, but...)


I really hope that's not the case... They still have not had a first wave of them out either.


----------



## OverK1LL

PSA

ASUS Rampage V Extreme INSTOCK at NewEgg *Business*!

Says 20+ in stock. Just snagged one









Quote:



> Originally Posted by *Eugenius*
> 
> Had my preorder in right at launch at amazon and newegg. Whichever comes first lets go...!!


I did the same thing. Preorder on both NewEgg & Amazon, however NewEgg Business got stock and NewEgg didn't ship my pre-order.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Hopefully Amazon gets a few in soon, I have a lot of gift card balance in there waiting to go


Fingers crossed man. I'm sure they will very soon.


----------



## Eugenius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverK1LL*
> 
> I did the same thing. Preorder on both NewEgg & Amazon, however NewEgg Business got stock and NewEgg didn't ship my pre-order.
> 
> Fingers crossed man. I'm sure they will very soon.


Says out of stock now wow...


----------



## Eugenius

Well the cancel button on my preorder is gone so I guess that's a good sign..


----------



## Eugenius

RVE packing on newegg.


----------



## L36

5960x and x99 deluxe out for delivery. I hate this feeling of wait.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *L36*
> 
> 5960x and x99 deluxe out for delivery. I hate this feeling of wait.


What ram did you get?


----------



## L36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> What ram did you get?


GSkill 2400mhz 16GB kit. Going to see if I can OC it to 2666 but did not spend too much on RAM as a year from now we will have much higher speeds at much lower price.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *L36*
> 
> GSkill 2400mhz 16GB kit. Going to see if I can OC it to 2666 but did not spend too much on RAM as a year from now we will have much higher speeds at much lower price.


Haha, yup, that's what I ended up getting, might have gotten the last 32 gig kit, also hoping to OC them..should be arriving tomorrow...


----------



## battleaxe

Subbed*

But waiting for DDR4 RAM to get a bit higher in frequency though. I don't feel like buying the stuff available now. I don't think it will be long and we'll start seeing over 4k Mhz DDR4 RAM sticks. Hopefully over 5k Mhz won't be too far away...


----------



## MeanBruce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Are you really using a thousand dollar processor with an H100?


+rep









only the early testing.

.


----------



## ep45-ds3l

How soon do you think 4K memory will be here?


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ep45-ds3l*
> 
> How soon do you think 4K memory will be here?


Christmas...present?....


----------



## MeanBruce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> 5960X in the mail
> X99 SOC Force ordered
> DDR4 still missing
> 
> I'm going to play a guinea-pig for the gigabyte stuff, if the board sucks I'll just get a rampage. Just hoping to actually find some ddr4....
> 
> also going to be using H100i for testing before moving to phase 24/7


H100i to record the "high easy boot" will speak volumes about the quality of the new silicon.

Then quickly move to phase for everything else under the sun. Alatar is a smart man.


----------



## ep45-ds3l

And yes.. Ordering a raystorm rasa 360 D5 kit today, so the h100i is just temporary.


----------



## Silent Scone

Time to get the party started


----------



## VSG

About time someone got everything under water


----------



## PaperThick

Honest question here, is it the quality of my RAM that required me to dial it back with fairly large core overclocks (in conjunction with possible less than ideal BIOS settings?) or would any kit be limited to a similar speed? Because if the latter then it wouldn't make sense to wait on much speedier RAM if you planned on pairing it with a system pushed to the limit, would it?


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MeanBruce*
> 
> H100i to record the "high easy boot" will speak volumes about the quality of the new silicon.
> 
> Then quickly move to phase for everything else under the sun. Alatar is a smart man.


I'm not even gonna bother testing it under anything but Phase probably... I have a block and 420mm rad on my desk, but that seems like a lot of trouble :-D


----------



## Silent Scone

Sounds more like a cop out to me : p


----------



## szeged

Anyone know if ddr4 is compatible with ek ram blocks?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> Anyone know if ddr4 is compatible with ek ram blocks?


Pretty much the same size as ddr3, so I thinks ya:


----------



## mbreslin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> About time someone got everything under water


Yeah because he cheated with QDCs!


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbreslin*
> 
> Yeah because he cheated with QDCs!


Really hoping that was a joke


----------



## Silent Scone

QDCs are a loops best friend!


----------



## MunneY

I absolutely will use QDC's in my next build... now we just need them for rigid tubing


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Pretty much the same size as ddr3, so I thinks ya:


Cool thanks


----------



## Silent Scone

I was only thinking about that the other day and thought that would be a nightmare to design surely lol


----------



## SLK

Well, I made a mistake and purchased the Crucial 2133mhz DDR4 kit and I should have paid a little extra for the Avexir Platinum kit. Any word on the overclockability on the Crucial RAM? Hoping to have it run at 2800mhz with no more than 1.3v.


----------



## mbreslin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Really hoping that was a joke


Oh yeah it was lol, sometimes tone doesn't come across in text. I've never used them before, will be using probably just one in my x99 build for drain.


----------



## FlyingSolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> Anyone know if ddr4 is compatible with ek ram blocks?


I have seen a video that was saying that the DDR4 is a bit longer then DDR3. Will post back once i find the video

Looks like am wrong it looks the same length as DDR3 from this video. Watch from 2:32


----------



## Canis-X

Got my 5960X ordered on release day. Now researching which board and RAM to get. Currently leaning towards the Gigabyte X99 SOC Force, but the MSI X99S XPOWER AC EATX is tempting as well. I am in love with the ASUS X99-E WS when it comes down to aesthetics though, just a beautiful looking board. As for the RAM, pffff, crap shoot at this point. I'll be waiting for the results from all of you fine folks testing.









As far as cooling goes, I've been running my 3930k on my phase for well over year now so I'll probably go straight for that once I have all of my parts and skip the water cooling entirely.

*subbed*


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> Got my 5960X ordered on release day. Now researching which board and RAM to get. Currently leaning towards the Gigabyte X99 SOC Force, but the MSI X99S XPOWER AC EATX is tempting as well. I am in love with the ASUS X99-E WS when it comes down to aesthetics though, just a beautiful looking board. As for the RAM, pffff, crap shoot at this point. I'll be waiting for the results from all of you fine folks testing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As far as cooling goes, I've been running my 3930k on my phase for well over year now so I'll probably go straight for that once I have all of my parts and skip the water cooling entirely.
> 
> *subbed*


The board is a matter of opinion honestly, imho.

As for the ram... Just get something 2400 or 2666 and get to work on the timings. I'll be interested to compare your chip on phase, with mine! You SS or Cascade.


----------



## Canis-X

ss (custom 300W). I'm not in a huge rush though. Have to sell some stuff to get the board and the RAM unfortunately had surgery the beginning of June that I had to settle up with the doctors, facility, anesthesiologist, etc.... ugg Ruptured a disc in my neck pretty bad and had to get it removed and the vertebrae fused. BUT, I'll get there eventually...LOL.


----------



## Silent Scone

4.6 @ 1.3v. Have booted and played around at 4.8 @ 1.4v but its a tad unstable and not to mention HOT. Anyone using this chip on an AIO needs their head checked


----------



## Canis-X

*delete please*


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> 4.6 @ 1.3v. Have booted and played around at 4.8 @ 1.4v but its a tad unstable and not to mention HOT. Anyone using this chip on an AIO needs their head checked


Throw in 1.55-1.6V and show us 5.0GHz!!!


----------



## Silent Scone

Not on your nelly! This is one hot CPU







. Phase at least. Seems I've got a reasonable one here though


----------



## ChronoBodi

well, 1.25v is the max for anyone using 5960x on AIO cooling, except maybe the highest end AIOs, and that's an IF.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Not on your nelly! This is one hot CPU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Phase at least. Seems I've got a reasonable one here though


I hope mine is as good as yours. Shooting for >=4.5GHz @ 1.3V.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> well, 1.25v is the max for anyone using 5960x on AIO cooling, except maybe the highest end AIOs, and that's an IF.


I've literally just got everything set up so only shoot and run here but Cinebench @ 1.4v on a full rad 900D + 1080mm Nova = 70-75c. That's a good 15c to 20c higher than my 4960 at the same voltage. Ambient 26c


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> ss (custom 300W). I'm not in a huge rush though. Have to sell some stuff to get the board and the RAM unfortunately had surgery the beginning of June that I had to settle up with the doctors, facility, anesthesiologist, etc.... ugg Ruptured a disc in my neck pretty bad and had to get it removed and the vertebrae fused. BUT, I'll get there eventually...LOL.


I feel that man... Sorry about all that.

I was jobless for 7 weeks. really dinked the wallet
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> Throw in 1.55-1.6V and show us 5.0GHz!!!


I will have a 5.0 verification... it might be on 1 core :-D
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Not on your nelly! This is one hot CPU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Phase at least. Seems I've got a reasonable one here though


I hope I atleast get a win... doesn't have to be a big one.


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I've literally just got everything set up so only shoot and run here but Cinebench @ 1.4v on a full rad 900D + 1080mm Nova = 70-75c. That's a good 15c to 20c higher than my 4960 at the same voltage ambient 26c


Well, yea, it's 1.4v you're running it at on a full blown rad, lol. AIOs aren't gonna cut it for 1.4v, hence why i said 1.25v is the limit.


----------



## Silent Scone

Yeah you're probably bang on there! Sorry I fully agreed so didn't bother clarifying just thought I'd share my temps


----------



## szeged

Let's see how 4 480 monstas in p/p cool this thing, cleaning the loop up now to get ready for testing.


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Yeah you're probably bang on there! Sorry I fully agreed so didn't bother clarifying just thought I'd share my temps


Yea, anyway...

Actually, can anyone here share their specific settings in UEFI for their OC? I want to see what settings are altered to get there, so i can have a template of sorts to jump onto.

like, it's not just Vcore and Multiplier, so im wondering what other settings need to be altered as well.


----------



## Silent Scone

I've literally just set XMP 3000mhz on these sticks with 1.25 strap and bumped the multi. Proper crude at the moment I'm afraid









Bodes well for this CPU though


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I've literally just set XMP 3000mhz on these sticks with 1.25 strap and bumped the multi. Proper crude at the moment I'm afraid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bodes well for this CPU though


Hmmm crude indeed. The Haswell OC guide makes it seem like a crapload of settings to tweak, so i kinda want whatever settings anyone here uses as a nutshell basically and tweak it to my setup from there.


----------



## Silent Scone

There will be loads to tweak, but that takes time and it's late here


----------



## ep45-ds3l

Having a lot of issues with stability even with high volts at 4.4/4.5ghz when testing with OCCT and AVX enabled. Using 125blk/3000mhz 1.35 volt ram (stock XMP profile) and 1.3+ volts. Tried with the ram at 2133 and just the multi and got a little better results, but Vcore was pretty high. Temps don't seem to be breaking 76C. I'm using the latest x99 Deluxe beta bios. Any one else try stability with AVX enabled? Because I'm so sick of constantly restarting the PC, I just left it at 4ghz, 3000mhz ram, 125blk, 32 multi, and 1.2 volts.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ep45-ds3l*
> 
> Having a lot of issues with stability even with high volts at 4.4/4.5ghz when testing with OCCT and AVX enabled. Using 125blk/3000mhz 1.35 volt ram (stock XMP profile) and 1.3+ volts. Tried with the ram at 2133 and just the multi and got a little better results, but Vcore was pretty high. Temps don't seem to be breaking 76C. I'm using the latest x99 Deluxe beta bios. Any one else try stability with AVX enabled? Because I'm so sick of constantly restarting the PC, I just left it at 4ghz, 3000mhz ram, 125blk, 32 multi, and 1.2 volts.


What's your cache settings?


----------



## Raghar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eugenius*
> 
> I really hope that's not the case... They still have not had a first wave of them out either.


Well it didn't help I'm at the end of supply chain and Finland and Slovakia tend to receive new HW week sooner.


----------



## ep45-ds3l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> What's your cache settings?


Just tried to run 4.5 and 4.4ghz with 1.3 volts and everthing else on auto settings. Bsod with both before the desktop. 4.3ghz boots to windows with 1.3 volts everything else at stock and testing OCCT AVX enabled right now. So far so good..
I'm thinking my chip is **** or maybe go back to the previous bios and get off the latest beta one.
Nope.. Just crashed.. Clock_watchdog_timeout..


----------



## Raghar

What are your temperatures at 4.3 GHz?


----------



## ep45-ds3l

55 to 65C depending on fan speed. Ambient 68F


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ep45-ds3l*
> 
> Just tried to run 4.5 and 4.4ghz with 1.3 volts and everthing else on auto settings. Bsod with both before the desktop. 4.3ghz boots to windows with 1.3 volts everything else at stock and testing OCCT AVX enabled right now. So far so good..
> I'm thinking my chip is **** or maybe go back to the previous bios and get off the latest beta one.
> Nope.. Just crashed.. Clock_watchdog_timeout..


----------



## hotrod717

Let's see some benchies please!!! Very curious to see how ddr4 and a 8 or 6 core Haswell -E stacks up to last Gen 4930/60.


----------



## carlhil2

All clocked @4.0...
..via 8Pack..I guess Heaven likes fast ram...going by that Cinebench score, a 5930k @4.5 would be like running the 4930k @5.0?


----------



## ep45-ds3l

Going back to BIOS 0505 and seeing if that helps..


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> All clocked @4.0...
> ..via 8Pack..I guess Heaven likes fast ram...going by that Cinebench score, a 5930k @4.5 would be like running the 4930k @5.0?


something about that firestrike isn't right....


----------



## carlhil2

Edit, must be the total score..these are his settings..http://forums.overclockers.co.uk/showthread.php?t=18620729


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Edit, must be the total score..


that still wouldnt be right... if a 4960x and a 5960x are only seperated by 300 points, then something is DEFINITELY wrong.


----------



## grandpatzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Think he's going on the basis the UD3 and UD5 initial variants for X79 were fairly shocking


I bought the X99 UD4 and 2166 cheap DDR4 memory for my 5820k


----------



## carlhil2

That 5930k is a nice chip though, I am definitely going to swap my DC chip for the 5820k.......yup, it's going into my GAMING rig, I am ducking as I type this, lol..


----------



## Chip Pippins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> That 5930k is a nice chip though, I am definitely going to swap my DC chip for the 5820k.......yup, it's going into my GAMING rig, I am ducking as I type this, lol..


You can't game on that! You should be ashamed!!! Please tell me you have quad Titan blacks cooled to absolute zero....

The only thing that should be gamed on is a 4790k!!

*flies out door screaming*


----------



## AKA1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> That 5930k is a nice chip though, I am definitely going to swap my DC chip for the 5820k.......yup, it's going into my GAMING rig, I am ducking as I type this, lol..


Who cares what people who cant afford a 6 core cpu think. I would love to have a 5960x for counter strike and just to say i have it.


----------



## carlhil2

Lol, I am just making light of the issue, it's really is not that serious, but, some would disagree..99% of OCN are just gamers I suppose., no media creation, media consumption, editing audio/video, streaming, having a thousand web pages open at the same time,.. etc., etc., .


----------



## FlyingSolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> That 5930k is a nice chip though, I am definitely going to swap my DC chip for the 5820k.......yup, it's going into my GAMING rig, I am ducking as I type this, lol..


Lol. Am doing the same thing. The way i see it is why buy 4 core when i can get 6 core for the same price


----------



## mbreslin

If you could oc the xeons I'd be shelling out for a 14 core. And I would bet I do less CPU intensive tasks than any of you.


----------



## szeged

if there were unlocked 14 cores id be grabbing one also lol. why? because i can.

my 5960x is gonna see mostly benching then emulator use to play old ps2 games. mad? too bad.


----------



## carlhil2

To be honest, I am about done with quad-cores, 6 cores and up, baby...


----------



## szeged

ill be keeping a z97 system as a back up incase i ever need it, thats about it lol. ive had a maximus vii formula sitting in its box for over a month now doing nothing, and itll keep doing that until the day i need it


----------



## carlhil2

That's what I will be using the 5820k for, as a backup PC and a gaming rig....when my 5960x is on some down time, my "backup" rig will hold it's own...like, right now, my 4790k is putting in work til I finish my 5960x build, then, once done, my DC rig might not get any play..so, might as well upgrade it...


----------



## L36

Well got my parts and one of the memory slots on the deluxe are bad. Well, guess RMA time.


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> All clocked @4.0...
> ..via 8Pack..I guess Heaven likes fast ram...going by that Cinebench score, a 5930k @4.5 would be like running the 4930k @5.0?


Thanks. Appreciate that. Still like to see some OCN users bench scores. I'm guessing 4930K @ 4.8 = 5930K @ 4.6 or something similar. 5960X with 8-cores is obviously in a league of its own. Clearly shows ddr4 is somewhat slow compared ddr3, 5960X scoring below a 4930K in aida? Obviously we need some more comprehensive testing.


----------



## ep45-ds3l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *L36*
> 
> Well got my parts and one of the memory slots on the deluxe are bad. Well, guess RMA time.


=(


----------



## ep45-ds3l

Cinebench @4.5ghz 5960x 

Maybe I can push 4.55/4.6? Hope my h100i holds out. Don't want a dead 1k chip. lol

Ordering a Rasa kit tomorrow.. Have to clear it by the fiancé first.


----------



## mbreslin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ep45-ds3l*
> 
> Cinebench @4.5ghz 5960x
> 
> Maybe I can push 4.55/4.6? Hope my h100i holds out. Don't want a dead 1k chip. lol
> 
> Ordering a Rasa kit tomorrow.. Have to clear it by the fiancé first.


They (I believe just today or maybe yesterday) have added the haswell-e tuning plans now. I already budgeted it when I planned my x99 build.

http://click.intel.com/tuningplan/purchase-a-plan


----------



## krel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbreslin*
> 
> They (I believe just today or maybe yesterday) have added the haswell-e tuning plans now. I already budgeted it when I planned my x99 build.
> 
> http://click.intel.com/tuningplan/purchase-a-plan


It wasn't there this morning. I've been checking.


----------



## mbreslin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krel*
> 
> It wasn't there this morning. I've been checking.


Well now we're all set.


----------



## Scotty99

Does anyone know when the asus x-99 A board is coming out? Any guess to MSRP? Coming to microcenter hopefully?: )

I have no use for 6 cores but i can get an x99 board and chip for 100 bucks more than a 4790k and z97 board.....and the chip can overclock more than 200mhz! Ya ram will be about 30-40 bucks more but meh i guess thats the price you pay for new stuff.


----------



## krel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbreslin*
> 
> Well now we're all set.


Ok - so I've never bought the plan before. Do they ask for your serial number, etc? Is it just a one-time replacement, can you buy another insurance policy after you do the swap if needed? Additionally, I bought the CPU from Amazon, I think I can return it there without question, can't I? I know I'm borrowing trouble, since I haven't gotten it set up and even started testing speeds yet, but if I ended up with a dud that only does 4.2 at 1.3, and I want to get it replaced, which route is the best one to take?


----------



## Yuhfhrh

I have never used the Intel tuning plan either. How long does it last for? 1 Year? 3 years? 5?


----------



## Accuracy158

I thought I was being so good only buying the 5820k but now that I ordered the parts for a custom water loop my total spending is going to be ludicrous too.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Accuracy158*
> 
> I thought I was being so good only buying the 5820k but now that I ordered the parts for a custom water loop my total spending is going to be ludicrous too.


It is ok, it happens to everyone at some point, start a small, simple build, then, IT happens, you find that you need this, and that, and also that other thing, then, you actually pay attention to how much you have spent so far, "where did all of my money go..", lol..


----------



## Scotty99

You guys think a thermaltake water 3.0 ultimate would be fine on a 5820k with 1.3v? Its pretty new not too many reviews on it but its a 360mm AIO and it would fit great in the case im getting (enthoo pro/luxe havent decided)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835106241


----------



## Dr Sultan PhDD

Intel tuning protection plan now available for Haswell-E:

http://click.intel.com/tuningplan/purchase-a-plan


----------



## kael13

You'd have to do something ludicrous to have a CPU fail on you. Does Intel know if you've been running a CPU outside spec?


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kael13*
> 
> You'd have to do something ludicrous to have a CPU fail on you. Does Intel know if you've been running a CPU outside spec?


noway they can tell. I purchased a turning plan before but honestly it was a waste. When I rma that cpu I told them it was no post with cpu light. The rep asked if I tried another mobo. I responded yes. I got the replacement in less than 6 days. It would have been 3 days if you cross ship.

He did not even use the plan as what I described was covered under regular warranty.

U don't need a tunnning when rma is that easy.


----------



## Dr Sultan PhDD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> noway they can tell. I purchased a turning plan before but honestly it was a waste. When I rma that cpu I told them it was no post with cpu light. The rep asked if I tried another mobo. I responded yes. I got the replacement in less than 6 days. It would have been 3 days if you cross ship.
> 
> He did not even use the plan as what I described was covered under regular warranty.
> 
> U don't need a tunnning when rma is that easy.


Interesting. What chip was it? They might only investigate failures on the higher-end chips. I wouldn't be so confident that they can't see what settings it was at when it died...I'd think they can store setting information on some other part than the main die. It's probably just not worth their time to investigate a replacement unless someone is a repeat abuser, or the processor value crosses a certain threshold..


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dr Sultan PhDD*
> 
> Interesting. What chip was it? They might only investigate failures on the higher-end chips. I wouldn't be so confident that they can't see what settings it was at when it died...I'd think they can store setting information on some other part than the main die. It's probably just not worth their time to investigate a replacement unless someone is a repeat abuser, or the processor value crosses a certain threshold..


it was a delided 4670k. I glued the ihs back down. Even told the rep the ihs was removed. He could care less. He just said return it to oem.

I asked about the cpu being tested before they shipped the replacement and he told me they only verify the physical condition and the info on the pcb.

They didnt spend much time looking at it as my replacement shipped the same day they signed for it.

So if the problem is cpu light no post rma will happen as long as the cpu isnt damaged physically.


----------



## jasjeet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> it was a delided 4670k. I glued the ihs back down. Even told the rep the ihs was removed. He could care less. He just said return it to oem.
> 
> I asked about the cpu being tested before they shipped the replacement and he told me they only verify the physical condition and the info on the pcb.
> 
> They didnt spend much time looking at it as my replacement shipped the same day they signed for it.
> 
> *So if the problem is cpu light no post rma will happen as long as the cpu isnt damaged physically*.


This.


----------



## Silent Scone

http://valid.x86.fr/p4s2wf

Still testing, first 3 way run


----------



## L36

Well I did not get much chance to push my 5960 yesterday since my board has bad DRAM slots but I need at least 1.325 for 4.5. I can boot with 1.25 at 4.5 to windows fine but if I run prime small fft I get a rounding error and my system freezes. I'm thinking might be memory issue as I do have a bad slot. Going to properly oc once I get another board in and hopefully working fine.


----------



## Silent Scone

The slot design isn't great. I've lost a DIMM a couple times already. Just needs reseating.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/p4s2wf
> 
> Still testing, first 3 way run


Not bad, Kid..and, love your OC..


----------



## L36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> The slot design isn't great. I've lost a DIMM a couple times already. Just needs reseating.


The system does not boot if a stick is in that slot. Tried different sticks. I think the mobo is busted or some traces on the board are shorting. Though I took great care installing and did not notice any damage on the board.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *L36*
> 
> The system does not boot if a stick is in that slot. Tried different sticks. I think the mobo is busted or some traces on the board are shorting. Though I took great care installing and did not notice any damage on the board.


Check for bent cpu pins. Even just reseating the cpu block/heatsink can help. Over tightening one corner of the heatsink can also cause issues


----------



## L36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Check for bent cpu pins. Even just reseating the cpu block/heatsink can help. Over tightening one corner of the heatsink can also cause issues


I'll try reaseating. Pins were not bent I really checked well prior to installation. Though I did tighten my block pretty hard so maybe that's the problem. Its strange. Even having memory in other slots, if I put the stick in that one slot at any time it will fail to post.


----------



## szeged

Very nice chip silent, congrats.


----------



## Silent Scone

Ta, although I've come to the realisation that the lane layout on this board is fantastically awful


----------



## szeged

What board did you get?


----------



## Prophet4NO1

Can't wait for days off. Hope to get some parts ordered/picked up.


----------



## MunneY

i will have my stuff today thank god.

batch number is 3422b903


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> I feel that man... Sorry about all that.
> 
> I was jobless for 7 weeks. really dinked the wallet
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I will have a 5.0 verification... it might be on 1 core :-D
> I hope I atleast get a win... doesn't have to be a big one.


No worries MunneY, it happens to us all at some point, mine just happened to occur right when I turned 40 which I found almost humorous to a degree, but the pain kept bringing me back....LOL I'm good now though, doc got me all fixed up and my neck doesn't bother me at all, range of motion is still there even with the fused vertebrae and the metal plate with 4 screws in it.









Sorry to hear about the job situation. From the sounds of it you are back in the work force so that is a good thing, some don't bode as well.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> What board did you get?


Per his screen shot it looks like the ASUS X99 Deluxe.


----------



## ChronoBodi

5960x has only 87c TDP? Didn't Ivy-bridge and Haswell have 105c TDP? It's kinda odd seeing such a low TDP. Ah well. At 1.19v on my push/pull Sedion 240mm, max temps were 65C at most and idle temps were only 29c. VERY COOL for an 8 core chip!


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> 5960x has only 87c TDP? Didn't Ivy-bridge and Haswell have 105c TDP? It's kinda odd seeing such a low TDP. Ah well. At 1.19v on my push/pull Sedion 240mm, max temps were 65C at most and idle temps were only 29c. VERY COOL for an 8 core chip!


I love all this new tech 8 cores etc but it always seems like we take a step back when it comes to Ghz, reminds me of 1366 days all over again lol


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> It is ok, it happens to everyone at some point, start a small, simple build, then, IT happens, you find that you need this, and that, and also that other thing, then, you actually pay attention to how much you have spent so far, "where did all of my money go..", lol..


going full out watercooling is the most rewarding thing ever! even though it costs alot









im sure I spent like over 100$ on bitfenix cables too


----------



## mbreslin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/p4s2wf
> 
> Still testing, first 3 way run
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Grats, [email protected] will be plenty for me, crossing my fingers.


----------



## Eugenius

Hoping the RVE has no issues. Delivery today... Now to get off work early...


----------



## sarien

Hey,

Can we have batch number of the chips posted on the Leaderboard.

Thanks


----------



## littleredwagen

Hopefully picking up my 5960x and X99 deluxe tonight, still waiting on ram though


----------



## Eugenius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raghar*
> 
> Well it didn't help I'm at the end of supply chain and Finland and Slovakia tend to receive new HW week sooner.


Guess it's not that bad this time... Newegg preorders were shipped already


----------



## Telstar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SLK*
> 
> Well, I made a mistake and purchased the Crucial 2133mhz DDR4 kit and I should have paid a little extra for the Avexir Platinum kit. Any word on the overclockability on the Crucial RAM? Hoping to have it run at 2800mhz with no more than 1.3v.


idk how they are, but your expectations are way optimistics, especially if you dont own an Asus board.


----------



## nemm

Session #2 testing has begun and started better than the first attempt thankfully.

I gave up with Linx, it was BSOD no matter what I did but an improvement on before as it didnt instant blue screen running [email protected], managed 90secs








Sorted the H100 which has seen a massive improvement. hottest core at [email protected] is 62 ambient 26 whereas before I was hitting mid 70s.

So far after 5min Aida64 cpu only stress testing I have the following results

CPU is 5820k batch#3420C074

[email protected] 56 53 58 54 59 52

[email protected] no boot
[email protected] no boot
[email protected] no boot
[email protected] 58 54 59 56 62 55

[email protected] no boot
[email protected] no boot
[email protected] no boot
[email protected] no boot
[email protected] 65 59 67 61 69 60

[email protected] no boot
[email protected] no boot
[email protected] boot but aida64 fail
[email protected] 69 67 72 67 75 64

4900. No go so now to stabalise 4800 as this is where ill be stopping for 24/7 if I can get stable when under full WC as if the H100 managed just fine.


I have a second 5820k ordered from a different retailer now to test as I wasn't happy with this one on Monday but need not have bothered after these results. I will test CPU#2 on weekend and keep the best, batch#3420C075.


----------



## CasualCat

@nemmvery nice 4.7 is what I'd like to hit. I was worried I'd have to settle for 4.4, but your results give me hope.


----------



## nemm

CPU#1 had to I had to scale back to [email protected] to pass cinebench and longer duration aida64 unfortunately.

Testing CPU#2 now which seems better as it boot [email protected] opposed to 1.412 CPU#1.

This is where I need to leave it until Saturday.


----------



## battleaxe

I am having a horrible time keeping my finger off the buy button for the ASUS deluxe (white) board and a 5820k... must resist... for higher.... speed.... DDR4.....

this is killing me!


----------



## FlyingSolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nemm*
> 
> CPU#1 had to I had to scale back to [email protected] to pass cinebench and longer duration aida64 unfortunately.
> 
> Testing CPU#2 now which seems better as it boot [email protected] opposed to 1.412 CPU#1.
> 
> This is where I need to leave it until Saturday.


I have the same batch as your second one 3420C075 i hope it clocks better. Can you get this to 4.4 on 1.25v. I wont be able to test it until i have the ram and board


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleaxe*
> 
> I am having a horrible time keeping my finger off the buy button for the ASUS deluxe (white) board and a 5820k... must resist... for higher.... speed.... DDR4.....
> 
> this is killing me!


same here







just cant bring myself to pay the price of decent DDR4









I keep making baskets up & then sit telling myself.....no...No.....NO


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> same here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just cant bring myself to pay the price of decent DDR4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I keep making baskets up & then sit telling myself.....no...No.....NO


LOL... I'm doing the same thing. This is horrible!

I think I'm more excited about the board than I am the CPU... and that's saying something. I want a six core so bad... I really want an 8 core... but there is no WAY I'm going to pay 1k for a CPU. I'm too tight for that I guess... jelly of those of you that do/did though. Man this is rough!


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleaxe*
> 
> LOL... I'm doing the same thing. This is horrible!


wait a few months? that's what I keep telling myself anyway!

I really want the asus Deluxe







but the giga gaming 5 is more suited for 4 GPU's I already have because of the slot spacing









its either

asus deluxe
5820k & decent 2800+ DDR4
will fit 3x280x's ex miner's

or

giga gaming 5
5930k & just cheap as crucial 2133 DDR4
will fit 4x280x's ex miner's

I really cant decide atm, still want to wait for some input on the giga gaming 5 with 4 way Xfire & how it overclocks. DDR4 is scandalous though & its killing me to decide what to do


----------



## FlyingSolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> same here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just cant bring myself to pay the price of decent DDR4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I keep making baskets up & then sit telling myself.....no...No.....NO


In the UK DDR3 TO DDR4 is not that much difference in price for a 16GB kit. I would say buy it and have fun. I don't think DDR4 price will go down any time soon


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> wait a few months? that's what I keep telling myself anyway!
> 
> I really want the asus Deluxe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but the giga gaming 5 is more suited for 4 GPU's I already have because of the slot spacing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its either
> 
> asus deluxe
> 5820k & decent 2800+ DDR4
> will fit 3x280x's ex miner's
> 
> or
> 
> giga gaming 5
> 5930k & just cheap as crucial 2133 DDR4
> will fit 4x280x's ex miner's
> 
> I really cant decide atm, still want to wait for some input on the giga gaming 5 with 4 way Xfire & how it overclocks. DDR4 is scandalous though & its killing me to decide what to do


I feel your pain. I really want 4k plus DDR4... I just can't see buying this 3k ish RAM personally. I don't think it will be long and we'll have DDR4 up over 4000mhz. Right now the DDR4 sticks are showing a bit slower than fast DDR3 sticks. So IDK ... so hard to decide this early in the game.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlyingSolo*
> 
> In the UK DDR3 TO DDR4 is not that much difference in price for a 16GB kit. I would say buy it and have fun. I don't think DDR4 price will go down any time soon


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlyingSolo*
> 
> In the UK DDR3 TO DDR4 is not that much difference in price for a 16GB kit. I would say buy it and have fun. I don't think DDR4 price will go down any time soon


I'm more concerned about the mem speeds than the difference in price... although there's that too.


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlyingSolo*
> 
> In the UK DDR3 TO DDR4 is not that much difference in price for a 16GB kit. I would say buy it and have fun. I don't think DDR4 price will go down any time soon


depends what speed & brand your looking at though









that's the dilemma I cant decide on 2800+ or 2133.

the asus is suppose to be fine with 2800+ & that extra Bclk idk is it helpful in overclocking, the giga has trouble supposedly with anything above 2800+.


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> depends what speed & brand your looking at though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that's the dilemma I cant decide on 2800+ or 2133.
> 
> the asus is suppose to be fine with 2800+ & that extra Bclk idk is it helpful in overclocking, the giga has trouble supposedly with anything above 2800+.


Do you suppose then that since the boards aren't designed to OC much higher than 3k they latency will just come down on DDR4 once they develop the speeds a bit more? Seems DDR4 should be capable of much higher than 3k IMO. Some overclockers are already getting over 4k with them. So I would think in short order we will start seeing higher speeds. But maybe lower latency is the key instead of frequency. IDK


----------



## FlyingSolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> depends what speed & brand your looking at though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that's the dilemma I cant decide on 2800+ or 2133.
> 
> the asus is suppose to be fine with 2800+ & that extra Bclk idk is it helpful in overclocking, the giga has trouble supposedly with anything above 2800+.


Your right about that. I have the dominator platinum DDR3 16GB which am selling so i wont make much loss to upgrade to DDR4 3000


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleaxe*
> 
> I feel your pain. I really want 4k plus DDR4... I just can't see buying this 3k ish RAM personally. I don't think it will be long and we'll have DDR4 up over 4000mhz. Right now the DDR4 sticks are showing a bit slower than fast DDR3 sticks. So IDK ... so hard to decide this early in the game.
> 
> I'm more concerned about the mem speeds than the difference in price... although there's that too.


yeah, when decent speed mem though costs more than the CPU or the mobo haha, for no real benefit really either. its hard to justify paying what there asking.

I'll prob get the giga 5 & the 5930k tbh, makes the most sense anyway for me, the DDR4 though think im going to wait & see if there is a pattern with the higher bclk situation & if giga release a fix first.


----------



## Dr Sultan PhDD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleaxe*
> 
> I am having a horrible time keeping my finger off the buy button for the ASUS deluxe (white) board and a 5820k... must resist... for higher.... speed.... DDR4.....
> 
> this is killing me!


I went with 2400 speed RAM now, as it's cheaper and should OC up just fine. Anything above 2400 speed requires a strap bump anyway, which might decrease OC headroom (not likely, but potentially)..

Gonna replace my 2400 16gb kit with a 32-64gb 4ghz+ kit in 2 years or so.


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleaxe*
> 
> Do you suppose then that since the boards aren't designed to OC much higher than 3k they latency will just come down on DDR4 once they develop the speeds a bit more? Seems DDR4 should be capable of much higher than 3k IMO. Some overclockers are already getting over 4k with them. So I would think in short order we will start seeing higher speeds. But maybe lower latency is the key instead of frequency. IDK


not sure tbh. as its new im not jumping to any conclusions yet. I think the pattern is the same from DDR2-3-4 all have had higher latency's in the past & grown higher









that's why i keep looking at the cheap 2133 crucials, if you can get the latency's down from 15 15 15 & a bit of MHz jump to 2400, id be happy i think









just going to wait & see what the whole situation is first though.


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> not sure tbh. as its new im not jumping to any conclusions yet. I think the pattern is the same from DDR2-3-4 all have had higher latency's in the past & grown higher
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that's why i keep looking at the cheap 2133 crucials, if you can get the latency's down from 15 15 15 & a bit of MHz jump to 2400, id be happy i think
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just going to wait & see what the whole situation is first though.


Yeah, I agree.... maybe I'll just get 8GB of RAM and wait it out a bit. Let things settle down. Then upgrade later. So hard to decide. The 5930k is soo tempting too as you said. Hey at least mining paid for our GPU's though! I have that to be thankful for.


----------



## szeged

gskill 3000 kit back in stock on newegg. just ordered a set to compare to the 2666 set.


----------



## nemm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlyingSolo*
> 
> I have the same batch as your second one 3420C075 i hope it clocks better. *Can you get this to 4.4 on 1.25v.* I wont be able to test it until i have the ram and board


CPU#2 will boot to windows [email protected] and did pass a short stress test but doesn't mean anything if CPU~1 is anything to go by but I would guess [email protected] will be odds on pass in my opinion.


----------



## blackeyedcheese

Motherboard and ram finally came in today (been sitting on the processor since Friday). Kinda sucks, I've got to leave so I won't have time to install everything until later today/tomorrow. Ordered last Friday from Newegg, I almost feel like i'm the only one who didn't get the Asus Deluxe. Batch number on the chip is 3422B721, will report on overclocking as soon as I get some time to get it up and running.


----------



## szeged

same batch as me but i wont get it up and running till friday, let me know how the overclocks go


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleaxe*
> 
> Yeah, I agree.... maybe I'll just get 8GB of RAM and wait it out a bit. Let things settle down. Then upgrade later. So hard to decide. The 5930k is soo tempting too as you said. Hey at least mining paid for our GPU's though! I have that to be thankful for.


Haha yeah, Free Gpu's







, sadly I forgot to buy reference cards though, No Waterblocks









wish I got 290x's instead


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> Haha yeah, Free Gpu's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , sadly I forgot to buy reference cards though, No Waterblocks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wish I got 290x's instead


ehhh... I'm happy with my 290's. Not much difference really. I know what you mean though. Wish the mining craze would have lasted longer. That was so fun having mining pay for all my habits and gear purchases. Loved those times... such a shame its over.

I'd definitely pull the trigger on this Mobo and CPU now if it were still going strong. Not even a doubt in my mind. I bought more gear then I ever had before. lol


----------



## OverK1LL

RAM and proc tomorrow! So excited. Just realized I need a new PSU.

Any recommendations for a quad sli?


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverK1LL*
> 
> 
> 
> RAM and proc tomorrow! So excited. Just realized I need a new PSU.
> 
> Any recommendations for a quad sli?


Sweet... I want one.

What's the remote looking thing in that box? I heard there's some kind of remote overclocking setup. Is that it?


----------



## Silent Scone

Currently the fastest 5960x freq on the bot besides LN2 (Sure that won't last







)


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Currently the fastest 5960x freq on the bot besides LN2 (Sure that won't last
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


you will probably have it until I get home and get setup :-D


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleaxe*
> 
> ehhh... I'm happy with my 290's. Not much difference really. I know what you mean though. Wish the mining craze would have lasted longer. That was so fun having mining pay for all my habits and gear purchases. Loved those times... such a shame its over.
> 
> I'd definitely pull the trigger on this Mobo and CPU now if it were still going strong. Not even a doubt in my mind. I bought more gear then I ever had before. lol


yeah there was a few weeks where I made hella coin lol







I do miss it. sadly them days are over now though.

ive actually been waiting for X99 for ages. I think im going to pull the trigger in next few days.

I might do as you plan. just get 8gb of cheap mem & upgrade it later.


----------



## OverK1LL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleaxe*
> 
> Sweet... I want one.
> 
> What's the remote looking thing in that box? I heard there's some kind of remote overclocking setup. Is that it?


That's their OC Panel

http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/OC_Panel/

It also folds flat and comes with a 5.25" bay adapter. Just another bell and whistle. I'll have to see how it performs.


----------



## FlyingSolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nemm*
> 
> CPU#2 will boot to windows [email protected] and did pass a short stress test but doesn't mean anything if CPU~1 is anything to go by but I would guess [email protected] will be odds on pass in my opinion.


Thanks. Cant wait to see more testing from you.


----------



## ep45-ds3l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Currently the fastest 5960x freq on the bot besides LN2 (Sure that won't last
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Nice clocks on air. My 5960x is a complete dud unfortunately.. I wonder if I can exchange it for a new one at MC, although it's not faulty.. Just a crappy overclocker


----------



## FlyingSolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ep45-ds3l*
> 
> Nice clocks on air. My 5960x is a complete dud unfortunately.. I wonder if I can exchange it for a new one at MC, although it's not faulty.. Just a crappy overclocker


What is your batch number


----------



## ep45-ds3l

Honestly.. Didn't even look. Just wanted it up and running.. I know, I'm an idiot.


----------



## FlyingSolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ep45-ds3l*
> 
> Honestly.. Didn't even look. Just wanted it up and running.. I know, I'm an idiot.


That's ok. I guess if i had every part now i probably would have done the same thing.


----------



## krel

Proving I can learn from the errors of others (and before I forget, which I would)


----------



## jcharlesr75

Went to MC today in PA and bought an i7-5820k for 299.99. It is batch number 3423B501. I'm still waiting for my X99 Gaming 5, GSkill DDR4-2133 16Gb kit, HAF 932 case and H100i from the Egg. I should have gotten a better cooler, but it'll work for now. I'm hoping I can get a nice 4.5 stable and low volts. I'm reusing my psu and video card to keep it on the cheap.


----------



## L36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ep45-ds3l*
> 
> Honestly.. Didn't even look. Just wanted it up and running.. I know, I'm an idiot.


The batch number is on the box sticker....


----------



## FlyingSolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *L36*
> 
> The batch number is on the box sticker....


Your right. Can a same batch number be a bit better or worst. Or does this not mean much and its all to do with luck what kind of cpu you get.


----------



## littleredwagen

Got it Today, from MC in North Jersey have to wait to play though








mine is batch 3422B903


----------



## ep45-ds3l

Not a good overclocker..


----------



## ChronoBodi

from what i noticed with my 5960x, it isn't stable at 1.175v at 4.2 Ghz, but it's fine with 1.185v.

Batch number is SR20Q 3424B585, if that counts. So this is average CPU then?


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ep45-ds3l*
> 
> Not a good overclocker..


same batch as me =\


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> from what i noticed with my 5960x, it isn't stable at 1.175v at 4.2 Ghz, but it's fine with *1.85v*.


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*


Ok, typo, i meant 1.185v









I don't think any 5960x will survive 1.85v at all, lol.


----------



## porkchop1337

ddr3 and ddr4 ?


----------



## porkchop1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrexelDragon*
> 
> Hey I'm having a weird issue maybe some of you can help.
> 
> I got the Asus Deluxe board and the 5930k.
> 
> I didn't build a whole new system as all I was replacing was my Maximus VI Formula and a 4770k.
> 
> When I tried booting today, the Deluxe recognizes my hard drives (two Samsung 840 evos in RAID 0 and two Seagate Barracuda's in RAID 0). Windows is on the SSDs but no matter what I do it will not boot! Any ideas?


did you upgrade to ddr4 ?


----------



## carlhil2

I now have everything but my fittings, this is a rush job, it'll look much different later, so, disregard the red extension into the gpu, I have a white set,. I am just anxious to test my chip, oh, using a Monsta 420mm rad, with one set of fans in push, is a TIGHT fit in a 900D because of the x99 Deluxe 8-pin up top... ..oh, and, I can't find my tim...


----------



## Scotty99

I see a lot of people in this thread going on about memory speeds and how they want to wait for faster ram to be cheaper...why? In what programs does ram even matter, i know for gaming there is almost no benefit. On top of that, asus said stick with ram that matches up with 100mhz baseclock like 2133/2400 if you want a better overclocking experience:


----------



## carlhil2

True, since I am rocking 32gb, @2400, speed doesn't really matter, but, the speed of my cpu does...


----------



## 8472

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nemm*
> 
> CPU#1 had to I had to scale back to [email protected] to pass cinebench and longer duration aida64 unfortunately.
> 
> Testing CPU#2 now which seems better as it boot [email protected] opposed to 1.412 CPU#1.
> 
> This is where I need to leave it until Saturday.


If you don't mind me asking, where did you buy the second CPU?


----------



## ChronoBodi

Is there a setting that allows my CPU to instantly go to 4.2 ghz even for single core workloads, yet still drop back to 1100 mhz at idle?

The way it is now, the only way to get it to go 4.2 Ghz is to load all cores. If not, it doesn't run full speed.

I want idle low vcore and mhz, but want instant 4.2 Ghz when even a single core is loaded.

What settings do i check to get this?


----------



## Scotty99

You are getting 4.2 on a single core if you set it that way but CPU-z wont show what your highest single core is just what all cores are loading at. Thats the way i understand it at least.


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> You are getting 4.2 on a single core if you set it that way but CPU-z wont show what your highest single core is just what all cores are loading at. Thats the way i understand it at least.


Now i'm confused... yea i am using CPU-Z, and i want to use the Balanced power profile in Win 7 most of the time. I don't want to use Performance all the time, and yes that one mostly sticks to 4.2 Ghz and 1.196v without much idling.

So how do i know for sure a core is definitely hitting 4.2 ghz on its own? I did set Turbo to always do 4.2 Ghz, but then, does Turbo have to be disabled? I remember on 3930k it was disabled and the cores still hit the 4.3 Ghz i specified for it and it still idled back down fine.

Ahhhh im even more confused now.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> Now i'm confused... yea i am using CPU-Z, and i want to use the Balanced power profile in Win 7 most of the time. I don't want to use Performance all the time, and yes that one mostly sticks to 4.2 Ghz and 1.196v without much idling.
> 
> *So how do i know for sure a core is definitely hitting 4.2 ghz on its own?* I did set Turbo to always do 4.2 Ghz, but then, does Turbo have to be disabled? I remember on 3930k it was disabled and the cores still hit the 4.3 Ghz i specified for it and it still idled back down fine.
> 
> Ahhhh im even more confused now.


That's a good question i would like to know as well lol.


----------



## Exilon

Use a more detailed program like HWiNFO that can track min/max frequencies for each core.


----------



## Scotty99

I mean i know how to get around the problem, set your overclock to "sync all cores" in the bios then they all load at same frequency and it wont confuse CPU-z......but the problem there is of course some programs only need 1-2 cores and most cpu's can hit higher ghz on 1/2 cores as well. If there is a program that tracks each cores frequency i dont know what its called lol, but it would be nice.

Welp guess poster above says hwinfo works for that, but ive never tried it.


----------



## ChronoBodi

yea i tried HWINFO, and its not doing full 4200 mhz on single core at all, more like 3500 mhz with a lil boost to 4200 mhz









Well, that's Balanced mode, Performance mode loads ALL cores to 4200 mhz even though only one core is doing any work. I'm testing it out with Cinebench 15.


----------



## Exilon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> yea i tried HWINFO, and its not doing full 4200 mhz on single core at all, more like 3500 mhz with a lil boost to 4200 mhz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, that's Balanced mode, Performance mode loads ALL cores to 4200 mhz even though only one core is doing any work. I'm testing it out with Cinebench 15.


Oh, you're doing it that way. Cinebench R15's thread isn't confined to one core, just take look at task manager. So no one core will stay at 4.2 GHz

There are some esoteric tools like Intel PCM that can show you exactly the boost is working, but it's a PITA to get working.

Also, what's your boost profile?

1 core - 42
>1 core - 35

That's very rarely going to boost to 42x because there are other threads running.


----------



## Canis-X

I was thinking that maybe the Intel Extreme Tuning Utility might show it, but doesn't look like it does. meh


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Exilon*
> 
> Oh, you're doing it that way. Cinebench R15's thread isn't confined to one core, just take look at task manager. So no one core will stay at 4.2 GHz
> 
> There are some esoteric tools like Intel PCM that can show you exactly the boost is working, but it's a PITA to get working.
> 
> Also, what's your boost profile?
> 
> 1 core - 42
> >1 core - 35
> 
> That's very rarely going to boost to 42x because there are other threads running.


Im pretty sure i set Turbo to do 4.2 Ghz across all 8 cores, maybe i just don't get how this works, lol.









Sooooo that's how the thread works.... i thought if you do single core Cinebench it stresses one core out? Gah i have no idea.


----------



## ep45-ds3l

Why not just run adaptive (which allows for a turbo frequency Vcore setting) or run offset mode?


----------



## jojoenglish85

Ill be joining as soon as my setup comes in the mail.


----------



## iBored

I've got my local store holding a 5930k, x99 deluxe and 2 sets of rams.
Both gskill, one 2400mhz 16gb black S$369, one 3000mhz 16gb red S$469
I can't decide!


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iBored*
> 
> I've got my local store holding a 5930k, x99 deluxe and 2 sets of rams.
> Both gskill, one 2400mhz 16gb black S$369, one 3000mhz 16gb red S$469
> I can't decide!


Why the 5930k? Unless you plan on doing 4 way SLI save yourself like 150 bucks and get the 5820k.


----------



## L36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ep45-ds3l*
> 
> Not a good overclocker..


We got the same batch, my last 3 numbers are in 700s. I clocked it to 4.5 at 1.320 and still failed prime instantly. Guess week 22 is some bad apples.


----------



## ep45-ds3l

Everything on auto, ram a default speed, and voltage in 1.3 still not LinX stable with AVX enabled @4.3ghz.. Failed within 10 minutes.

Running right now @4.25ghz, 3000mhz memory, and 1.268 volts prime95 LinX AVX stable.
Really crappy chip.. :/


----------



## Telstar

nemm, I would be happy with 4,5 @ 1.3 if rock solid (the issue you are having with Linx worries me).


----------



## Silent Scone

I can't believe people are having such dull luck with these


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I can't believe people are having such dull luck with these


Ya the 8 core's aren't looking too good, hopefully the real bargain of this gen fares better (5820k).


----------



## thrgk

How are the 5390k overclocking? I was going to get a 5960x but idk seem sucky overclocks. However will the 5960x still beat the 5930k even with a crap overclock since it has 2 more cores ? I do 4 way gpu so was thinking the 5960 but idk


----------



## Silent Scone

I'd be surprised if there weren't a fair few good ones doing 4.7+. I will get mine stable at 4.8 for benching for sure


----------



## nvous23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> How are the 5390k overclocking? I was going to get a 5960x but idk seem sucky overclocks. However will the 5960x still beat the 5930k even with a crap overclock since it has 2 more cores ? I do 4 way gpu so was thinking the 5960 but idk


4.5GHz @1.3V seems to be the sweet spot for me... going to 4.6 took 1.45V for OCCT Stable

http://valid.x86.fr/qlhaf6


----------



## ep45-ds3l

I ran cinebench @4.5ghz with 1.4 volts but was not LinX stable. I really don't want to be above 1.32-1.35 24/7 though. Hoping I can get 4.3 stable at or around 1.34 volts later on when I get out if work.


----------



## CasualCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ep45-ds3l*
> 
> I ran cinebench @4.5ghz with 1.4 volts but was not LinX stable. I really don't want to be above 1.32-1.35 24/7 though. Hoping I can get 4.3 stable at or around 1.34 volts later on when I get out if work.


What are you temps at those voltages? If they're good it really shouldn't be an issue.

ETA Separately hasn't even Asus advised not running Linx/Prime95/Occt in the recent past? If that has been discussed elsewhere here please someone point me to it so not to derail this thread.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvous23*
> 
> 4.5GHz @1.3V seems to be the sweet spot for me... going to 4.6 took 1.45V for OCCT Stable
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/qlhaf6


Nice, that score is 6 points higher than my 4960 @ 4.810 and 2400 C9-10-10-21-CR1

So for 4.5 and not even touching the RAM i'd say that's at least a little bit impressive


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvous23*
> 
> 4.5GHz @1.3V seems to be the sweet spot for me... going to 4.6 took 1.45V for OCCT Stable
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/qlhaf6


Something is fishy, I get at least 1600 CB at 4.2 ghz, by all accounts urs should be 1750-1800 CB, maybe try rerunning it with no other program running at use Performance power plan.

Edit: derp, u have 5930k, not 5960x, nevermind!


----------



## Silent Scone

That's a 5930 dude


----------



## CasualCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> Something is fishy, I get at least 1600 CB at 4.2 ghz, by all accounts urs should be 1750-1800 CB, maybe try rerunning it with no other program running at use Performance power plan.


for 6c?


----------



## ep45-ds3l

1.32 volts, LLC on 7 temps are low 70's when stressed with AVX/OCCT and h100i fans around 1800-2000 rpm's. I was going to pick up a rasa kit, but because of the chips crappy overclocking capabilities there really is no reason as temps are not an issue. Even when I ran Cinebench @4.5ghz 1.4 volts temps were low 70's. Ambient temps at 68F. Honestly from what I've seen on this chip even it stays fairly cool at higher voltages even with a mediocre h100i.


----------



## thrgk

So for 4 gpu setup go 5960x or 5930? I was thinking 8 core since 300 more and should be a good percentage faster but idk now.


----------



## Scotty99

Too much talk of the 5930! Unless you are going to use the extra 12 PCI-E lanes the processor does not even need to exist! Why does this forum not favor price/performance ratios lol. The 8 core is awesome but the middle CPU makes no financial sense to pretty much anyone! (how many of you actually use 4 way SLI on a daily basis, be honest lol)


----------



## jcharlesr75

What is the max temp on the 5720...It said 66.8c is tcase. Seems real low to me


----------



## SLK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ep45-ds3l*
> 
> I ran cinebench @4.5ghz with 1.4 volts but was not LinX stable. I really don't want to be above 1.32-1.35 24/7 though. Hoping I can get 4.3 stable at or around 1.34 volts later on when I get out if work.


Did you try lowering your ram frequency to see if that is the bottleneck of your overclock? Maybe trying running it at stock until you get your clocks in check.


----------



## Silent Scone

I highly doubt it. 3000mhz is nothing on this platform


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I highly doubt it. 3000mhz is nothing on this platform


Go to 8:35 in this video:


----------



## Silent Scone

Why?


----------



## dmdimitrov

Also he can try lowering the memory controller's frequency
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ep45-ds3l*
> 
> I ran cinebench @4.5ghz with 1.4 volts but was not LinX stable. I really don't want to be above 1.32-1.35 24/7 though. Hoping I can get 4.3 stable at or around 1.34 volts later on when I get out if work.


Did you try lowering the memory controller's multiplier?


----------



## ep45-ds3l

Ran everything on auto, only adjusted the voltage to 1.3 and mutli. Tried 45x no boot. Tried 44x boot but crashed in windows. Tried 43x boot but failed OCCT AVX in a few minutes.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Why?


Cause asus found the memory frequencies that jive with 100mhz baseclock were the most stable overclockers. Considering they probably tested thousands of CPU's may wanna listen to them.


----------



## dmdimitrov

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ep45-ds3l*
> 
> Ran everything on auto, only adjusted the voltage to 1.3 and mutli. Tried 45x no boot. Tried 44x boot but crashed in windows. Tried 43x boot but failed OCCT AVX in a few minutes.


Just check what is the controller's frequency, so try lowering the multi one step down - this may help. Some samples don't like over say 3500mhz.


----------



## SLK

I would just give it a shot to rule out the memory controller being the issue. CPU Speed > Ram speed IMO. I should have my 5820k build up and running tonight.


----------



## Jpmboy

@Overkill - how about adding batch#'s to the table in the OP?


----------



## HeliXpc

My 5820K is doing 4.5ghz with 1.275V, Memory is at 2666, Cas14, 1.35V

One thing to note, with my H105 temps never exceed 80C, the new TIM really helps a lot, the 4790K with 1.25V was reaching mid 80s and almost 90c under heavy stress.










http://valid.x86.fr/whu2us


----------



## dmdimitrov

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeliXpc*
> 
> My 5820K is doing 4.5ghz with 1.275V, Memory is at 2666, Cas14, 1.35V


That's good... Did you run any stability tests?


----------



## HeliXpc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmdimitrov*
> 
> That's good... Did you run any stability tests? What cooler you are using?


Ran Real bench for an hour or so, ran Aida64 stress test with cpu/fpu for a good 4 hours, played a bunch of CSGO which uses a lot of CPU and is a good stress test for OC, using the Corsair H105 in a Corsair Air 240 case.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Cause asus found the memory frequencies that jive with 100mhz baseclock were the most stable overclockers. Considering they probably tested thousands of CPU's may wanna listen to them.


I would if I was having the slightest difficulties on 1.25



Literally 3000 is probably the equivalent of running between 2133 and 2400 on an Ivy-E chip. We've not even began to see taxing DIMMS yet


----------



## ChronoBodi

another thing about temperatures of the cores that's different this time around...

in the 3930k, Core 0 was always the hottest one, no matter what. Now, it's Core 2 this time, always 5c hotter than all other cores on the 5960x. Just pointing this out.

I'm on push/pull CM Seidon 240m, temps is always idle 26-27c, max temps 65c. For a minimum required cooling, it's not half-bad at all.


----------



## gooface

about to get a 5820k today at frys, what are the best and worst batches so far?

is week 22 bad?

I am also getting 2400mhz RAM, should I get 2133 instead?


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gooface*
> 
> about to get a 5820k today at frys, what are the best and worst batches so far?
> 
> is week 22 bad?


Not always, but i've noticed that particular week 22 batch sucked for 5960x, not sure on 5820k. Your mileage may vary.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> Not always, but i've noticed that particular week 22 batch sucked for 5960x, not sure on 5820k. Your mileage may vary.


where do you find the manuf week?


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> where do you find the manuf week?


it's on the CPU itself and the white sticker on the 5960x box itself:

the 34*24*B585 of my chip, notice the bolded number, it's made in the 24th week of 2014.


----------



## marc0053

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> where do you find the manuf week?


https://communities.intel.com/thread/47867


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> https://communities.intel.com/thread/47867


That's got everything needed. So people with the same first 4 digits but different next 4 digits DO NOT have the same batch. Stop comparing batches just yet until they are all identical


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> That's got everything needed. So people with the same first 4 digits but different next 4 digits DO NOT have the same batch. Stop comparing batches just yet until they are all identical


well... if wk22 is bad, I got one! at least it's from MC and could be returned easily.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> https://communities.intel.com/thread/47867


thxs!! perfect. (again)

op should put batch numbers in post 1 table for sure.


----------



## MunneY

Finally got mine in and booted... but havent even begun to OC yet :-D


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I would if I was having the slightest difficulties on 1.25
> 
> 
> 
> Literally 3000 is probably the equivalent of running between 2133 and 2400 on an Ivy-E chip. We've not even began to see taxing DIMMS yet


That's what I am thinking too. Even if we stay with the stock strap latency is going to drop on the newer RAM kits as they go up in frequency. Its a win/win. If they get RAM that will go up to 5k or 6k over the next few years then instead of 5 or 6k we should start seeing latency maybe even down to CAS10 or so instead of 15. CAS 10 at 2400mhz or 3000mhz is going to be a big deal on this platform. At least I think so anyway.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> Finally got mine in and booted... but havent even begun to OC yet :-D


Yummy... phase!


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> well... if wk22 is bad, I got one! at least it's from MC and could be returned easily.


Same, the invoice says 15 days to return but I imagine that's for a full refund. I haven't decided on the board or RAM just yet.

It's not like every chip made in Week 22 is bad, we are talking thousands of chips here.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Same, the invoice says 15 days to return but I imagine that's for a full refund. I haven't decided on the board or RAM just yet.
> 
> *It's not like every chip made in Week 22* is bad, we are talking thousands of chips here.


agree. although if bodi's results posted with week24 indicate anything, i wouldn't worry just yet.









LOL - i gotta stop. too embarrassed to open the SB and earlier cabinet.









4930K (a good one) - 4960X running - 5960X waiting.


----------



## sskmercer

One of my very first posts to this forum (lurked around for quite a while though) and after getting on the X99 bandwagon i thought I would join in and hopefully learn some tricks for you guys. Unfortunately for me my board (Gigabyte X99-SOC Force) isn't in stock yet and will be either tomorrow or early next week. Although that hasn't stopped me from starting the purchases.

SO far i have,



Then batch details


----------



## ChronoBodi

What's up with Amazon? all the Haswell-E are listed as 4 cores and there's errors all over the place. Like, i7 4790k listed under Mobile series?

And don't get me started on the price... wow, wish Microcenter would do $900 pricing if you can buy it online. but then again that misses the fun of going to MC to begin with, it's like computer pr0n every time you go there


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sskmercer*
> 
> One of my very first posts to this forum (lurked around for quite a while though) and after getting on the X99 bandwagon i thought I would join in and hopefully learn some tricks for you guys. Unfortunately for me my board (Gigabyte X99-SOC Force) isn't in stock yet and will be either tomorrow or early next week. Although that hasn't stopped me from starting the purchases.
> 
> SO far i have,
> 
> 
> 
> Then batch details


Made in 20th week... man they were making all these haswell-Es in June or earlier!


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I would if I was having the slightest difficulties on 1.25
> 
> 
> 
> Literally 3000 is probably the equivalent of running between 2133 and 2400 on an Ivy-E chip. We've not even began to see taxing DIMMS yet


What batch number is your proc? I tried looking back but didn't see a post if you did state it already.


----------



## sskmercer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> Made in 20th week... man they were making all these haswell-Es in June or earlier!


It does appear that way doesn't it. I'm in Australia so not sure what sort of impact that's going to have as i would assume Disto's would've been set up a while ago. I'm crossing my fingers for around 45x @1.3, which should hopefully hold me in good stead once I throw some cold at it. One question i have and didn't notice it (apologies if answered) is i've seen some batches around with S-spec of QFRA where as most i've seen so far here are SR20Q. Does that mean anything?


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sskmercer*
> 
> It does appear that way doesn't it. I'm in Australia so not sure what sort of impact that's going to have as i would assume Disto's would've been set up a while ago. I'm crossing my fingers for around 45x @1.3, which should hopefully hold me in good stead once I throw some cold at it. One question i have and didn't notice it (apologies if answered) is i've seen some batches around with S-spec of QFRA where as most i've seen so far here are SR20Q. Does that mean anything?


i know what the last 8 digits do, but no idea on the first 4 digits :/

Anyway, from another post i made:

"the 5930k is the one chip in the lineup that's not worth it, in complete opposite to previous chips like 3930k or 4930k where it was worth it since it was 6 cores and not overpriced 6 cores like the **60x models, and any lower and its quad cores.

This time around, it's really the 5820k or the 5960x, the 5820k for its awesome pricing of $300 (Microcenter) and the 5960x, while still expensive at $900, actually gets you something this time around: 8 real Intel cores instead of the overglorified 3960x that was merely a 3930k with extra cache."


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> What batch number is your proc? I tried looking back but didn't see a post if you did state it already.


3422B720. Supposedly a weak one


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> 3422B720. Supposedly a weak one


You don't say!



Now I am curious to know why you think that's supposedly weak when you have a winner on your hands I have one from the exact same batch


----------



## Silent Scone

Few people have said 22 is weak







Not I!

I don't bother looking normally, it's never been accurate for me lol.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kael13*
> 
> You'd have to do something ludicrous to have a CPU fail on you. Does Intel know if you've been running a CPU outside spec?


NO
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> 3422B720. Supposedly a weak one


LOL - i have the same batch. but no test results yet.... http://www.overclock.net/t/1510001/asus-rampage-v-extreme-owners-thread/80_20#post_22791439

Ha! geggeg too!


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> What's up with Amazon? all the Haswell-E are listed as 4 cores and there's errors all over the place. Like, i7 4790k listed under Mobile series?
> 
> And don't get me started on the price... wow, wish Microcenter would do $900 pricing if you can buy it online. but then again that misses the fun of going to MC to begin with, it's like computer pr0n every time you go there


ya it really is, I love microcenter. Got my 5960x this morning for $899. it's such a shocking difference and there probably was even a bundle discount if I bought a mobo. Last week I got the gigabyte z97 soc force for $160 after bundle discount. They have some great prices and a great return policy.


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> ya it really is, I love microcenter. Got my 5960x this morning for $899. it's such a shocking difference and there probably was even a bundle discount if I bought a mobo. Last week I got the gigabyte z97 soc force for $160 after bundle discount. They have some great prices and a great return policy.


Heck, all the monies saved is already a bundle deal by itself ($100 off CPU = $900, $40 off mobo = $239, $100 off DDR4 = $210)

$240 saved, wooo!

i remember Amazon used to be cheap, what happened there? Ok, i know they still do prime pricing on items, but something done goofed when it comes to motherboards and CPUs.


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> LOL - i have the same batch. but no test results yet.... http://www.overclock.net/t/1510001/asus-rampage-v-extreme-owners-thread/80_20#post_22791439
> 
> Ha! geggeg too!












Here's to hoping we strike gold as well! What are the odds of 3 guys so far off having the same exact batch?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> Heck, all the monies saved is already a bundle deal by itself ($100 off CPU = $900, $40 off mobo = $239, $100 off DDR4 = $210)


What ram did you see with the $100 off?


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> Heck, all the monies saved is already a bundle deal by itself ($100 off CPU = $900, $40 off mobo = $239, $100 off DDR4 = $210)
> 
> $240 saved, wooo!
> 
> i remember Amazon used to be cheap, what happened there? Ok, i know they still do prime pricing on items, but something done goofed when it comes to motherboards and CPUs.


How did you get 100 bucks off DDR4?


----------



## ChronoBodi

Well uh it was either $319 for the corsair 2666 mhz, but them im like "eh, OCing ram not THAT big of a difference compared to CPU OCing" so i went with Crucial 2133 mhz DDR4 ram for 209 instead.

Sorry if i disappointing you if you thought i got Corsair heatsinked ram for $209, it's the bare green stick Crucial 2133 mhz ram. and yes its 16GB.

AND besides, next year will be better pricing and faster speeds for DDR4, so this is placeholder ram for now. BUT, it's still decent price for DDR4 16GB ram especially at launch day!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's to hoping we strike gold as well! *What are the odds of 3 guys so far off having the same exact batch*?
> What ram did you see with the $100 off?


texas, philly, UK.... speaks to the size of a batch/lot.


----------



## centvalny

It will be fun











http://imgur.com/2SwQxRs





http://imgur.com/v1PoVbd


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> Well uh it was either $319 for the corsair 2666 mhz, but them im like "eh, OCing ram not THAT big of a difference compared to CPU OCing" so i went with Crucial 2133 mhz DDR4 ram for 209 instead.
> 
> Sorry if i disappointing you if you thought i got Corsair heatsinked ram for $209, it's t*he bare green stick Crucial 2133 mhz ram. and yes its 16GB.*
> AND besides, next year will be better pricing and faster speeds for DDR4, so this is placeholder ram for now. BUT, it's still decent price for DDR4 16GB ram especially at launch day!


same price @ pooegg i think.

i have a set of crucial "tactical" in my 2700K rig, and they OC like samsung goldies. (and look like the sammys too)


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> texas, philly, UK.... speaks to the size of a batch/lot.


lol that's mad, well if anything it bodes well for you two if it's as good as mine. 4.8 still a no go at 1.412v and these chips get HOT at that. Time to crack out the chiller JP


----------



## ChronoBodi

yea i should've clarified, i just went with cheapest DDR4 16GB, it wasn't really $100 off corsair ram. But i still save $100 on ram by going with Crucial 16GB for now.

(yea, its weird to see plain green sticks in my rig







)


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> lol that's mad, well if anything it bodes well for you two if it's as good as mine. 4.8 still a no go at 1.412v and these chips get HOT at that. Time to crack out the chiller JP


it's ready.. waiting for everything but the cpu








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> yea i should've clarified, i just went with cheapest DDR4 16GB, it wasn't really $100 off corsair ram. But i still save $100 on ram by going with Crucial 16GB for now.
> 
> (yea, its weird to see plain green sticks in my rig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


they may surprise you with how well they OC.


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> it's ready.. waiting for everything but the cpu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they may surprise you with how well they OC.


I'll be interested to see how it does on chilled water as well... I'm gonna try 4.5 at 1.3 when I get home... If it does that, I'm not going to complain.


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> it's ready.. waiting for everything but the cpu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they may surprise you with how well they OC.


well... if anyone did OC these green sticks, let me know, im not too sure on memory OCing compared to CPU OCing, and even then im not exactly a guru of overclocking. :/


----------



## mbreslin

So 2133 and 2400 ram frequencies are the only two that stick with native 100mhz strap?


----------



## nemm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Telstar*
> 
> nemm, I would be happy with 4,5 @ 1.3 if rock solid (the issue you are having with Linx worries me).


If I can get at least 4500 @1.3 I will be happy and the issue with Linx was frustrating so I stopped using it on CPU#1 for testing. When I test #2 more over weekend I will try Linx again.

voltages required just to boot windows and 5min Aida64 CPU only test

Batch#*3420C074* [email protected] (originally thought to be 1.412v but this voltage gave a BSOD occasionally on boot)

Batch#*3420C075* [email protected]

As you can see initial test results are much better for second sample so fingers crossed it doesn't disappoint like the first.

On a side note I tried the Asus OC software just to see if I was doing something wrong it would do better. Nope!!! it was [email protected] as I always thought it to be, 41x100 @1.488 was the "Asus optimised" starting point. Uninstalled the garbage software.


----------



## vlps5122

batch # on my 5960x: 3421C232, wont be able to test for 2 weeks


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nemm*
> 
> If I can get at least 4500 @1.3 I will be happy and the issue with Linx was frustrating so I stopped using it on CPU#1 for testing. When I test #2 more over weekend I will try Linx again.
> 
> voltages required just to boot windows and 5min Aida64 CPU only test
> 
> Batch#*3420C074* [email protected] (originally thought to be 1.412v but this voltage gave a BSOD occasionally on boot)
> 
> Batch#*3420C075* [email protected]
> 
> As you can see initial test results are much better for second sample so fingers crossed it doesn't disappoint like the first.
> 
> On a side note I tried the Asus OC software just to see if I was doing something wrong it would do better. Nope!!! it was [email protected] as I always thought it to be, 41x100 @1.488 was the "Asus optimised" starting point. Uninstalled the garbage software.


Asus OC sucks, Asrock has a much better auto OC implementation. I picked the 4.2 Ghz profile and tweaked the Vcore down from 1.22v to 1.19v, and it is still stable.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat

Auto OC sucks and that´s the proof that ASUS Sucks, ok i understand.







Great philosophy. love it !


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nemm*
> 
> If I can get at least 4500 @1.3 I will be happy and the issue with Linx was frustrating so I stopped using it on CPU#1 for testing. When I test #2 more over weekend I will try Linx again.
> 
> voltages required just to boot windows and 5min Aida64 CPU only test
> 
> Batch#*3420C074* [email protected] (originally thought to be 1.412v but this voltage gave a BSOD occasionally on boot)
> 
> Batch#*3420C075* [email protected]
> 
> As you can see initial test results are much better for second sample so fingers crossed it doesn't disappoint like the first.
> 
> On a side note I tried the Asus OC software just to see if I was doing something wrong it would do better. Nope!!! it was c[email protected] as I always thought it to be, 41x100 @1.488 was the "Asus optimised" starting point. Uninstalled the garbage software.


You did something wrong with the software then, max it loads the volts to is 1.3v default unless you manually change it. Watch this video and try it again, asus has smart people and i actually trust their OC software. Make sure you set bios to optimized defaults first if you didnt.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> I'll be interested to see how it does on chilled water as well... I'm gonna try 4.5 at 1.3 when I get home... If it does that, I'm not going to complain.


That's basically what I did and was like : D yay.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> I'll be interested to see how it does on chilled water as well... I'm gonna try 4.5 at 1.3 when I get home... If it does that, I'm not going to complain.


Yeah, me too. If the board ever gets here.








ETA on the 7th. Memory and a new ssd arrived today. They were Ordered yesterday with the same std shipping.


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Yeah, me too. If the board ever gets here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ETA on the 7th. Memory and a new ssd arrived today. They were Ordered yesterday with the same std shipping.


amazon? or the bad egg?


----------



## CasualCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Few people have said 22 is weak
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not I!
> 
> I don't bother looking normally, it's never been accurate for me lol.


Good because mine just arrived: 3422B721


----------



## Alatar




----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> amazon? or the bad egg?


RottenEgg


----------



## krel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vlps5122*
> 
> batch # on my 5960x: 3421C232, wont be able to test for 2 weeks


You have the same batch I do, I'm hoping to be testing shortly.


----------



## nemm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> You did something wrong with the software then, max it loads the volts to is 1.3v default unless you manually change it. Watch this video and try it again, asus has smart people and i actually trust their OC software. Make sure you set bios to optimized defaults first if you didnt.


You can set the slider all the way up to 1.5v so the software decided that it would start near my max voltage setting just for 4100 and that is where it finished. A rubbish result and a waste of my time since a quick bios config will net an overclock of an easy [email protected] Others may think otherwise but every time I have tried their software it has been garbage. Take for instance on my 3770k it decided that [email protected](approx) was my max when infact 4800 at 1.336v was my manual overclock settings and this is what I have been running stable at for well over a year without a single BSOD.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nemm*
> 
> You can set the slider all the way up to 1.5v so the software decided that it would start near my max voltage setting just for 4100 and that is where it finished. A rubbish result and a waste of my time since a quick bios config will net an overclock of an easy [email protected] Others may think otherwise but every time I have tried their software it has been garbage. Take for instance on my 3770k it decided that [email protected](approx) was my max when infact 4800 at 1.336v was my manual overclock settings and this is what I have been running stable at for well over a year without a single BSOD.


So let me get this straight, you installed the software, ran it from default and it set your volts to 1.48? You didnt touch any settings in the OC software?


----------



## ChronoBodi

btw what's the safe 24/7 Vcore in general?


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> btw what's the safe 24/7 Vcore in general?


they say 1.3... I'd be weary of anything above 1.4 personally unless you have some beastly cooling.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbreslin*
> 
> So 2133 and 2400 ram frequencies are the only two that stick with native 100mhz strap?


Pretty sure 2666 max. I get 2666 with 100 strap on my 3970x and R4BE
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> btw what's the safe 24/7 Vcore in general?


1.4v max would be it for me on water.


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> they say 1.3... I'd be weary of anything above 1.4 personally unless you have some beastly cooling.


huh, i guess im ok with 24/7 OC with my 1.195v Vcore setting, right? That's only if i enable performance mode in Windows 7 power options, its much lower idle voltages with Balanced profile.

who's they anyway?


----------



## Scotty99

@nemm.

1. Reset your bios to optimized defaults
2. Reinstall asus software
3. Dont touch any settings just run the program, whatever is checked leave checked.

If you dont get 4.3 or 4.4 at 1.3v i would be surprised, something was definitely messed up first time you tried it.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's to hoping we strike gold as well! What are the odds of 3 guys so far off having the same exact batch?
> What ram did you see with the $100 off?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> You don't say!
> 
> Now I am curious to know why you think that's supposedly weak when you have a winner on your hands I have one from the exact same batch


Let me join you guys!


----------



## Silent Scone

This batch is officially know as Big Bertha

In context: hey is that cpu from Big Bertha? You lucky dawg!


----------



## VSG

Hang on now, 4 owners but only 1 result so far. Big Bertha hasn't sung just yet.


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> huh, i guess im ok with 24/7 OC with my 1.195v Vcore setting, right? That's only if i enable performance mode in Windows 7 power options, its much lower idle voltages with Balanced profile.
> 
> who's they anyway?


Thats what Intel has always said as "safe" from my understanding.


----------



## Silent Scone

Lol 1.195v is that what the spec sheet says as absolute max or whatever crumby wording it uses?

Damn I best back off then









Lol


----------



## Yuhfhrh

My motherboard should be here tomorrow afternoon. This baby is going directly under two 60mm thick 480s and a 240.
I'm brave enough to go up to 1.5V if necessary.


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Lol 1.195v is that what the spec sheet says as absolute max or whatever crumby wording it uses?
> 
> Damn I best back off then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol


you have your 5960x to blow up and i have mine, but i want mine to last for a long while, hence, decent 4.2 Ghz OC with not-too-overkill Vcore.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> My motherboard should be here tomorrow afternoon. This baby is going directly under two 60mm thick 480s and a 240.
> I'm brave enough to go up to 1.5V if necessary.


Lol good luck with that fella. Plenty of rad space here and anything over 1.4v is oven territory


----------



## Ferreal

Just joining the week 22 club! I have not done any OC yet, waiting for my custom loop from frozencpu, should be here tomorrow.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> you have your 5960x to blow up and i have mine, but i want mine to last for a long while, hence, decent 4.2 Ghz OC with not-too-overkill Vcore.


Anything up to 1.35v is probably ok for 24/7. Trust me I have no plans to kill mine









I'd say 1.25v for air / 1.35v for decent AIO and 1.4v for custom loop.

I would gauge that even most loops will struggle with 1.4v long term though, really is a toasty one


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> 3422B720. Supposedly a weak one


Thank ye!!







Hope that mine is a good one. Should have it next week. Still working on which board and ram to get.


----------



## ep45-ds3l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> well... if wk22 is bad, I got one! at least it's from MC and could be returned easily.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/quot
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> @nemm.
> 
> 1. Reset your bios to optimized defaults
> 2. Reinstall asus software
> 3. Dont touch any settings just run the program, whatever is checked leave checked.
> 
> If you dont get 4.3 or 4.4 at 1.3v i would be surprised, something was definitely messed up first time you tried it.
> 
> 
> 
> Did this.. Upon reboot I get tis error code and no boot..
> 
> For me the software doesn't work right.. Also, I'm on 0801 BIOS, which BTW doesn't allow for offset or adaptive.. Huh? =(
Click to expand...


----------



## gooface

Anyone with a week 19? I just picked one up from Fry's.


----------



## Silent Scone

Had 6d a couple of times, check the manual but I think it's a memory training error. (I think)


----------



## Canis-X

Anyone in here have the Gigabyte SOC Force, the MSI X99S XPOWER AC EATX, or the ASUS X99-E WS boards? If so what are your thoughts on them?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Lol 1.195v is that what the spec sheet says as absolute max or whatever crumby wording it uses?
> 
> Damn I best back off then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol


Eh, i posted the intel spec docs on the R5E thread...

Here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1510001/asus-rampage-v-extreme-owners-thread/100_20#post_22793278

Sections 7.4 & 7.5


----------



## PaperThick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Too much talk of the 5930! Unless you are going to use the extra 12 PCI-E lanes the processor does not even need to exist! Why does this forum not favor price/performance ratios lol. The 8 core is awesome but the middle CPU makes no financial sense to pretty much anyone! (how many of you actually use 4 way SLI on a daily basis, be honest lol)


More than just graphics cards use PCI-E bandwidth, that's why.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ep45-ds3l*
> 
> Did this.. Upon reboot I get tis error code and no boot..
> 
> For me the software doesn't work right.. Also, I'm on 0801 BIOS, which BTW doesn't allow for offset or adaptive.. Huh? =(


Yeah well, push button, "canned" OC settings are usually krap. In order to cover the quality spectrum, they usually overvolt your cpu .

Did you guys hit the "retry" button on the mobo... If you have the R5E that is.


----------



## vmanuelgm

Please, let me join the club!!!











L418C676 direct from Malay...

Regards from Spain.


----------



## Silent Scone




----------



## VSG

Oooh a malay chip!


----------



## vmanuelgm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Oooh a malay chip!


Maybe a Malay Golden Chip???

Fingers crossed!!!


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vmanuelgm*
> 
> Please, let me join the club!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards from Spain.


Classy upside down picture. Welcome!


----------



## vmanuelgm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> Classy upside down picture. Welcome!


Thanks!!!

All depends on how you watch it!!!


----------



## wb428

3422B903 here. Final piece comes tomorrow (RAM), but my only spare cooler atm is an H90, won't be pushing too far but will see what she does with 1.25v.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Oooh a malay chip!


mines a malay also, need to see what batch when get home


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wb428*
> 
> 3422B903 here. Final piece comes tomorrow (RAM), but my only spare cooler atm is an H90, won't be pushing too far but will see what she does with 1.25v.


3422b903 here also, ram coming tomorrow also. are we the same person?


----------



## mayford5

I think that is the code for "BAD DOODOO" lol. sorry it looks like a bd to me. I am so excited right now that you guys are getting your stuff in. I am enjoying the pictures and stories so far. I have to wait a couple more weeks to join as my bonus will be coming in on the 19th.

I have a custom loop with a 60mm 280 and a very smallish black ice 240 sitting in my machine right now and I am going to pick up a supremacy. I am cooling an OC'd 7950 (1150/1400 at 1.22? I think) and that would be the only thing else in my loop at the moment. Eventually an upgraded gpu will be installed.


----------



## vmanuelgm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mayford5*
> 
> I think that is the code for "BAD DOODOO" lol. sorry it looks like a bd to me. I am so excited right now that you guys are getting your stuff in. I am enjoying the pictures and stories so far. I have to wait a couple more weeks to join as my bonus will be coming in on the 19th.
> 
> I have a custom loop with a 60mm 280 and a very smallish black ice 240 sitting in my machine right now and I am going to pick up a supremacy. I am cooling an OC'd 7950 (1150/1400 at 1.22? I think) and that would be the only thing else in my loop at the moment. Eventually an upgraded gpu will be installed.


Pick up the supremacy "evo"!!! 2 degrees cooler, according to EK...


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vmanuelgm*
> 
> Pick up the supremacy "evo"!!! 2 degrees cooler, according to EK...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


whad'ya think Ek would say... it runs hotter? lol jk, nice block bro!


----------



## szeged

lol.

tests showed that its basically the same performance as the old supremacy but is more restrictive, odd.


----------



## krel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vmanuelgm*
> 
> Pick up the supremacy "evo"!!! 2 degrees cooler, according to EK...


My EVO showed up today as well. almost ready for the magic to happen. Gonna be a 4.5 at 1.2 chip, right? Think happy thoughts.


----------



## Silent Scone

Sigh

Idle BSODs, my favourite part of owning a new CPU









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krel*
> 
> My EVO showed up today as well. almost ready for the magic to happen. Gonna be a 4.5 at 1.2 chip, right? Think happy thoughts.


I'll cross my fingers for you but you might be a tad optimistic


----------



## vmanuelgm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> whad'ya think Ek would say... it runs hotter? lol jk, nice block bro!


Once I bought it I have to be confident...


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krel*
> 
> My EVO showed up today as well. almost ready for the magic to happen. Gonna be a 4.5 at 1.2 chip, right? Think happy thoughts.


Me too! Happy happy thoughts...


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> Me too! Happy happy thoughts...


You are still have those 2 stickers on the EK logo (unless you like it as it is now of course).


----------



## krel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Sigh
> 
> Idle BSODs, my favourite part of owning a new CPU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll cross my fingers for you but you might be a tad optimistic


See, now, it's people like you that give unreasonable optimists heartburn.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> You are still have those 2 stickers on the EK logo (unless you like it as it is now of course).


I leave all my stickers/protection on my things until the build is complete. Then I have one of those "moments" where I slowly take all the stickies off, and it feels so good...


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> I leave all my stickers/protection on my things until the build is complete. Then I have one of those "moments" where I slowly take all the stickies off, and it feels so good...


:|

People have been locked up for less


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Sigh
> 
> *Idle BSOD*s, my favourite part of owning a new CPU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll cross my fingers for you but you might be a tad optimistic


which bsod code?


----------



## Silent Scone

Wasn't looking at the time but BSOD logger says 124, not familiar with Haswell BSODs but guessing its still vcore related, upped the LLC to level 4 (there are 10 levels on this BIOS equating 0-125%)


----------



## Killa Cam

Looks like I may need to do a dual loop for 5960. Hopefully a 360 and 140 will suffice


----------



## Accuracy158

5820k Just arrived today. Made in Costa Rica batch 3422B711... still waiting on the motherboard.


----------



## Piercy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vmanuelgm*
> 
> Please, let me join the club!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L418C676 direct from Malay...
> 
> Regards from Spain.


Are you sure you aren't from Australia?

//I'm pumped to get my setup - but I'm holding on for the Nvidia announcement before I jump into the next build. Can't wait to get my 5820k rig up. Also - thanks to all the regular posters in this thread and the last few about Haswell-E. I've learned a lot from reading all the talking back and forth. : )


----------



## carlhil2

No other week 27's around?


----------



## MasterGamma12

"weeps in corner with a 4930k".


----------



## jcharlesr75

I'm not sure why all of the sudden that the egg is requiring a sig, but I may not be getting my stuff on time as the ups driver won't drop it off. I'm gonna leave him a note tomorrow and hope he leaves it. I have stuff coming next week I hope it isn't a problem too, ugh


----------



## vlps5122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Yeah, me too. If the board ever gets here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ETA on the 7th. Memory and a new ssd arrived today. They were Ordered yesterday with the same std shipping.


didnt u just order the board? where did u get a sept 7th ETA?


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MasterGamma12*
> 
> "weeps in corner with a 4930k".


Lol, WUT? that is STILL a boss chip...


----------



## MasterGamma12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Lol, WUT? that is STILL a boss chip...


I kidd.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MasterGamma12*
> 
> I kidd.


I was hoping so..


----------



## MasterGamma12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> I was hoping so..


Yeah DDR4 prices are too high for me and I really don't need 8 cores and I need at least 32gb's of ram so I'm fine with my wafu.


----------



## Killa Cam

cpu just arrived, mobo coming tomorrow, pre-ordered ram (should be here by monday). exciting times


----------



## MasterGamma12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MasterGamma12*
> 
> Yeah DDR4 prices are too high for me and I really don't need 8 cores and I need at least 32gb's of ram so I'm fine with my wafu.


Also I need a PCI slot for my audigy 2 zs..............so............


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killa Cam*
> 
> cpu just arrived, mobo coming tomorrow, pre-ordered ram (should be here by monday). exciting times


Can't keep Cam down....


----------



## Killa Cam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Can't keep Cam down....


breh, i was down for the last 2 days


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vlps5122*
> 
> didnt u just order the board? where did u get a sept 7th ETA?


on the tracking. ie... eta to my house.


----------



## carlhil2

Forget the past...


----------



## vlps5122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> on the tracking. ie... eta to my house.


i mean what site had the board in stock to be shipping to you so soon? amazon isnt until end of sept/oct. i will cancel this amazon order asap and get on that lol


----------



## Killa Cam

how do you like the deluxe? any results yet?


----------



## carlhil2

I lost my tim, had to order more from Amazon, it will be here tomorrow....







 I am about ready though...


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vlps5122*
> 
> i mean what site had the board in stock to be shipping to you so soon? amazon isnt until end of sept/oct. i will cancel this amazon order asap and get on that lol


sorry - newegg. (R5E mobo)

the deluxe is fine, I just need the PCIE switches. I fact, if the E-WS was out and had the switches I'd be lookin real hard at that.


----------



## Killa Cam

wha? cmon, breh. i got so much its not even funny. when my mobo and ram arrives, ill have to think which to use... gc extreme, pk1, pk3, clu? hell i even have an as5 thats about 8 years old that i keep as a memorabilia


----------



## carlhil2

I use the PK3, had a bunch, my girl "cleaned" my work area, after being told to NEVER do that, of course she trashed it...







she was obviously looking for something, my "medicine" I would suppose?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> I use the PK3, had a bunch, *my girl "cleaned" my work area*, after being told to NEVER do that, of course she trashed it...


Oh - you need to reach a better understanding on that front for sure.


----------



## Killa Cam

oh, well at least your girl cleans. my girl is a clean freak too... too bad she can't cook







but i digress. im hoping to get at least a 4.3 stable oc without going past 1.3v.


----------



## carlhil2

My girl can't clean or cook, that's the problem, she did it on purpose, anyways, back on topic, the highest clock @1.3v and under would suffice, here's hoping for at least 4.4...


----------



## EmberV

Since everyone else is doing it. i7-5960x my batch is 3422B903


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EmberV*
> 
> Since everyone else is doing it. i7-5960x my batch is 3422B903


need to add batch# to the OP table with OC results.


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Wasn't looking at the time but BSOD logger says 124, not familiar with Haswell BSODs but guessing its still vcore related, upped the LLC to level 4 (there are 10 levels on this BIOS equating 0-125%)


Better get familiar with Haswell, it is a different animal when it comes to llc and bsod 124 is still Vcore related, but may not be needed, could mean it needs decreased in some area.
Do we have uncore with Haswell-e as with reg. Haswell? Oh my, you guys unfamiliar with Haswell are in for a treat!


----------



## jcharlesr75

I have a 2600k, i know nothing of haswell...someone catch me up quick, lol


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Get a z97 and a penti AE that should help ya


----------



## thrgk

What mobo is everyone using EVGA classified or asus deluxe/extreme?

Is evga ok to get and will OC like asus or?


----------



## 0verpowered

My 5820k's max turbo speed at stock settings is showing up as 3.4ghz @ 100% usage in prime. Anybody else see this?


----------



## krulin_m

Just posted what I'd refer to an "auto tune" using the ASUS 5-way thing on my 5820K. I put "air" as my cooler on this current rig since I'm running an H110 and from what I've been seeing much of, is people basically consider an AIO cooler like that to be equivalent to a good air cooler.









I would love to tweek the settings a bit as my system did kind of "pass" 4.6ghz and moved onto 4.7ghz before crashing. However the last time I overclocked was on an old P4 Wolfdale 1.8ghz and a minor overclock on an old Q6600 chip. Overclocking these newer CPUs is totally foreign to me. Looks like I have a lot to read so I can tweek everything. I will also say that max temp I've seen so far is mid-high 60s when running cinebench.

Anyway, looking forward to just tweeking it to run stable at either the current 4.5 or possibly 4.6 as 24/7. This assumes it would be safe to do so?

CPUz Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/a22qma

EDIT: Also looking forward to insight from the pro's.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EmberV*
> 
> Since everyone else is doing it. i7-5960x my batch is 3422B903


I have this batch number also, thought it was malay but actually costa rica, might be able to test this weekend.


----------



## krulin_m

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> What mobo is everyone using EVGA classified or asus deluxe/extreme?
> 
> Is evga ok to get and will OC like asus or?


I can't comment for the others, but I am running the ASUS X99 Deluxe with 5820K and 16gb of "cheapo" crucial 2133mhz CAS-15 ram. This is while I wait for my new case and a RVE board along with my G.Skill 2666 CAS-15 which will also sport a 5930K instead of the 5820K.


----------



## krulin_m

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> I have this batch number also, thought it was malay but actually costa rica, might be able to test this weekend.


It was near midnight when I got home and started to put my stuff together so I honestly forgot to get a pic of my 5820K. I still have my 5930K in the box however.


----------



## SLK

5820k Batch 3420C105

Shout out to MSI for coloring my damaged heatsink with a sharpie on a brand new X99S SLI Plus .


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krulin_m*
> 
> It was near midnight when I got home and started to put my stuff together so I honestly forgot to get a pic of my 5820K. I still have my 5930K in the box however.


ya I need to borrow my 4 year old nieces iphone to take a picture, cameras aren't my thing and I don't even have a phone. no money left over after all this hardware.


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krulin_m*
> 
> I can't comment for the others, but I am running the ASUS X99 Deluxe with 5820K and 16gb of "cheapo" crucial 2133mhz CAS-15 ram. This is while I wait for my new case and a RVE board along with my G.Skill 2666 CAS-15 which will also sport a 5930K instead of the 5820K.


How does that RAM OC? Is it decent like the Samsung Wonder RAM?


----------



## krulin_m

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> How does that RAM OC? Is it decent like the Samsung Wonder RAM?


Being the newb I am with all this newer stuff, I can't compare it to other stuff. Sorry. heh. I'm also not super worried about it since in another couple / few months like other people have said, I'm sure the prices will drop and the speeds get better. This current 5820K system is mainly just to replace my old X58 rig that died. LOL.

The 5930K system will be the one that matters for me.

EDIT: Side topic but. Can a non-business owner order from Newegg Business?


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krulin_m*
> 
> Being the newb I am with all this newer stuff, I can't compare it to other stuff. Sorry. heh. I'm also not super worried about it since in another couple / few months like other people have said, I'm sure the prices will drop and the speeds get better. This current 5820K system is mainly just to replace my old X58 rig that died. LOL.
> 
> The 5930K system will be the one that matters for me.
> 
> EDIT: Side topic but. Can a non-business owner order from Newegg Business?


Gotcha, thanks for the reply!

Yes, you can order some stuff I've heard, but there are some things that you need to supply your business ID or something.


----------



## iBored

I just got mine in last night.








Batch 3427B248. Anyone else?


Do visit my Build log if you get the chance


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krulin_m*
> 
> Just posted what I'd refer to an "auto tune" using the ASUS 5-way thing on my 5820K. I put "air" as my cooler on this current rig since I'm running an H110 and from what I've been seeing much of, is people basically consider an AIO cooler like that to be equivalent to a good air cooler.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would love to tweek the settings a bit as my system did kind of "pass" 4.6ghz and moved onto 4.7ghz before crashing. However the last time I overclocked was on an old P4 Wolfdale 1.8ghz and a minor overclock on an old Q6600 chip. Overclocking these newer CPUs is totally foreign to me. Looks like I have a lot to read so I can tweek everything. I will also say that max temp I've seen so far is mid-high 60s when running cinebench.
> 
> Anyway, looking forward to just tweeking it to run stable at either the current 4.5 or possibly 4.6 as 24/7. This assumes it would be safe to do so?
> 
> CPUz Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/a22qma
> 
> EDIT: Also looking forward to insight from the pro's.


That's an outstanding result from asus auto OC, i knew the guy in this thread who said it didnt work did something wrong. If its stable at 4.5/1.283 that is a good 24/7 overclock and you should be happy with it (only the top 10% of CPU's do higher than that).


----------



## 8472

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iBored*
> 
> I just got mine in last night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Batch 34278248. Anyone else?


I've got a batch 3427B239 Made in Costa Rica, 5930K.


----------



## krulin_m

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> That's an outstanding result from asus auto OC, i knew the guy in this thread who said it didnt work did something wrong. If its stable at 4.5/1.283 that is a good 24/7 overclock and you should be happy with it (only the top 10% of CPU's do higher than that).


Yeah that's what I figured. Especially since my temp weren't all boiling. That said, I haven't done any real long benches. So I'm not sure how "stable" it might be. I have however done some gaming and haven't had an issue.


----------



## TTheuns

Hi, I'd like to join the club. I got my 5930K yesterday along with an MSI X99S SLI Plus 

Batch #: L429B857


----------



## TTheuns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SLK*
> 
> 5820k Batch 3420C105
> 
> Shout out to MSI for coloring my damaged heatsink with a sharpie on a brand new X99S SLI Plus .


Mine was fine when it arrived, but the antistatic bag had holes from heatsinks, I/O and RAM slots.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> Better get familiar with Haswell, it is a different animal when it comes to llc and bsod 124 is still Vcore related, but may not be needed, could mean it needs decreased in some area.
> Do we have uncore with Haswell-e as with reg. Haswell? Oh my, you guys unfamiliar with Haswell are in for a treat!


...sigh lol. Well not had any trouble at load at least. And yes to your question regarding uncore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> need to add batch# to the OP table with OC results.


Yeh that would help. That way we get a true perception of just how big Bertha is.


----------



## wrxxx

One thing that i cant figure out is i set the voltage to manual, like every other board I've ever used. When i set it to 1.21 volts for 4.25ghz under load (ITB) it will jump to 1.281v. No matter what volt i set it will just .07 volts up from where i set it causing temps to skyrocket.

i will rep who ever can tell me why its doing this crap!

5930k
asus deluxe
16gb corsair dominator Platnums @3000mhz

Thanks! I've never had these issues before on any other board/proc setup.


----------



## Silent Scone

is LLC on auto?

Auto= lots


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

VRIN LLC ?????


----------



## wrxxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> VRIN LLC ?????


VIRN LLC that it new to me, you able to explain what it does?

i turned LLC to 1 to try and limit vdroop


----------



## Silent Scone

If you've an ASUS board it's called the input voltage. I've honestly not bothered to touch mine just yet


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

On Giga z97 it raises or lowers voltage across all pci-e , pch and sumthin else ........ auto isnt always the most efficient setting , but I aint the one to explain


----------



## wrxxx

but to raise voltage by almost .1 from whats set is crazy


----------



## Silent Scone

Well the input voltage is an interesting one that long term Haswell owners would better explain but my understanding is it does actually directly effect vdroop but increasing it won't solve your problem, least I don't think it will! Seems that with higher overclocks increasing it will help with extensive vdroop but for mild OC you don't really need to increase it. I suppose increasing input voltage would be the next thing to try if I still receive a few idle reboots.

Interesting one which is what happened to me is people report that the FIVR will completely shut down causing the machine to turn off and on again, which is basically what has happened to me at idle a couple of times at 4Ghz which I'd still consider to be a mild overclock


----------



## kael13

There aren't many on the leaderboard at the moment, but these 5820k overclocks are looking promising! Going to be a week or two before I can add my own.


----------



## Scotty99

Do you guys think a be quiet dark rock pro 3 would be sufficient for a 5820k @ 1.3v? Like, keep it under 80c? I have never owned AIO units and i dont trust them lol, i know air cooling just "works" only thing you gotta worry about is a fan dying, which pretty much never happens. I know a NHd-15 cools better but im going with a side window in my build this time....and ya noctua=no bueno.


----------



## tistou77

Hello

The Ek Waterblock Supremacy is OK for Haswell-E?
The Supremacy EVO is better or not?

Thanks


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tistou77*
> 
> Hello
> 
> The Ek Waterblock Supremacy is OK for Haswell-E?
> The Supremacy EVO is better or not?
> 
> Thanks


I went from an old Supreme HF to a new full copper Supremacy. Should be absolutely fine







No idea on the EVO, read mixed reviews!


----------



## tistou77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I went from an old Supreme HF to a new full copper Supremacy. Should be absolutely fine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No idea on the EVO, read mixed reviews!


Ok, thanks


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tistou77*
> 
> Hello
> 
> The Ek Waterblock Supremacy is OK for Haswell-E?
> The Supremacy EVO is better or not?
> 
> Thanks


The EVO is only marginally better. I would definitely stick with the Supremacy.


----------



## ref

I'm about to purchase a 5820k to finally replace my i5-750.

Got everything I need except RAM, almost all of it is out of stock except for the 'lower' speeds.

Should I just get 2133 or is it worth it to wait for the higher speeds?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> If you've an ASUS board it's called the input voltage. I've honestly not bothered to touch mine just yet


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> On Giga z97 it raises or lowers voltage across all pci-e , pch and sumthin else ........ auto isnt always the most efficient setting , but I aint the one to explain


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Well the input voltage is an interesting one that long term Haswell owners would better explain but my understanding is it does actually directly effect vdroop but increasing it won't solve your problem, least I don't think it will! Seems that with higher overclocks increasing it will help with extensive vdroop but for mild OC you don't really need to increase it. I suppose increasing input voltage would be the next thing to try if I still receive a few idle reboots.
> 
> Interesting one which is what happened to me is people report that the FIVR will completely shut down causing the machine to turn off and on again, which is basically what has happened to me at idle a couple of times at 4Ghz which I'd still consider to be a mild overclock


LLC is for input voltage not for vcore. you would want LLC @ the highest lvl (no vdrop) 1.9VRIN should be good up to 1.25v vcore, once you go over 1.25v you may need more input voltage but that depends on the chip. most mainstream haswells ive been through need relatively the same +0.6v VRIN more than vcore.


----------



## erase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ref*
> 
> I'm about to purchase a 5820k to finally replace my i5-750.
> 
> Got everything I need except RAM, almost all of it is out of stock except for the 'lower' speeds.
> 
> Should I just get 2133 or is it worth it to wait for the higher speeds?


I going to pick up Broadwell-E 5820K due to price point, and a decent mobo like the Asus X99 deluxe, then put the rest toward Crucial 2133 memory also due to low price point. I am banking on the cheap 2133 to have some headroom in it to overclock (no doubt some of the overclocked modules are using the same IC), and if it doesn't then there isn't much to lose, can grab difference RAM later on when Broadwell-E is out when the RAM will likely be smoking fast.


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrxxx*
> 
> VIRN LLC that it new to me, you able to explain what it does?
> 
> i turned LLC to 1 to try and limit vdroop


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> On Giga z97 it raises or lowers voltage across all pci-e , pch and sumthin else ........ auto isnt always the most efficient setting , but I aint the one to explain


Cache is that last one = uncore
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> LLC is for input voltage not for vcore. you would want LLC @ the highest lvl (no vdrop) 1.9VRIN should be good up to 1.25v vcore, once you go over 1.25v you may need more input voltage but that depends on the chip. most mainstream haswells ive been through need relatively the same +0.6v VRIN more than vcore.


This. I bump VRIN from the gate, I know I'm going over 1.25v on core and usually bump once more @ 1.3+ and then @ 1.4v. If you get stuck try dropping mem divider at higher clocks, 4.7+.a little extra Ring will help stabilize when strapping and at high clocks.


----------



## ref

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erase*
> 
> I going to pick up Broadwell-E 5820K due to price point, and a decent mobo like the Asus X99 deluxe, then put the rest toward Crucial 2133 memory also due to low price point. I am banking on the cheap 2133 to have some headroom in it to overclock (no doubt some of the overclocked modules are using the same IC), and if it doesn't then there isn't much to lose, can grab difference RAM later on when Broadwell-E is out when the RAM will likely be smoking fast.


Yeah, very true.

There's going to be little to no difference in gaming performance between 2133 and 2666 I'd imagine.


----------



## Killa Cam

The ram I preordered was suppose to be released today. Anndd Newegg just pushed the date back 3 more days









Buying @ launch sucks


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> LLC is for input voltage not for vcore. you would want LLC @ the highest lvl (no vdrop) 1.9VRIN should be good up to 1.25v vcore, once you go over 1.25v you may need more input voltage but that depends on the chip. most mainstream haswells ive been through need relatively the same +0.6v VRIN more than vcore.


Right, ok. That might be why increasing LLC level has helped in that case. Thanks for that. Although I'll leave it at Level 4 for now.


----------



## tistou77

with a single GPU and a sound card, the 5820K is enough?
Point of view OC, the 5930K will not (usually) better than 5820K (assumptions, of course)?


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tistou77*
> 
> with a single GPU and a sound card, the 5820K is enough?
> Point of view OC, the 5930K will not (usually) better than 5820K (assumptions, of course)?


Yes, it would not make sense to go with the 5930k in that case.


----------



## tistou77

Ok thanks


----------



## erase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ref*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *erase*
> 
> I going to pick up Broadwell-E 5820K due to price point, and a decent mobo like the Asus X99 deluxe, then put the rest toward Crucial 2133 memory also due to low price point. I am banking on the cheap 2133 to have some headroom in it to overclock (no doubt some of the overclocked modules are using the same IC), and if it doesn't then there isn't much to lose, can grab difference RAM later on when Broadwell-E is out when the RAM will likely be smoking fast.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, very true.
> 
> There's going to be little to no difference in gaming performance between 2133 and 2666 I'd imagine.
Click to expand...

Was meant to say go with Haswell-E cheap 6 core first, great board, cheap RAM. Then wait for Broadwell-E, only have to replace CPU and RAM with all the fast DDR4 that will be around by then. Keep total cost down to a minimum still have a great machine, and a solid motherboard to easily upgrade on without tearing the whole thing to pieces. You never know, the 8 core could trickle down with Broadwell-E, although we do know that there will be at least another 6 core just as cheap.

Doubt that this stage 2666 vs. 2133 would be much. I bet the cheap 2133 stuff with overclock very near 2666 and the actual 2666 stuff is likely already fully tapped out.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ref*
> 
> Yeah, very true.
> 
> There's going to be little to no difference in gaming performance between 2133 and 2666 I'd imagine.


I'd test it. Haswell seems to have some great memory scaling. Nothing to lose sleep over though, just a lot better than what you get on previous generations. Whether the same thing translates onto X99 though I'm not sure. Might be lost through the extra channels


----------



## Dr Sultan PhDD

Currently hitting a voltage wall on my 5960x - 4.3 is x264 stable @ 1.38v, but can't stabilize 4.4 on anything up to 1.54v. Input voltage might be the issue...sadly further tweaking needs to wait until after I move. Not quite ready to flip the overvoltage jumper just yet, as I seem to be missing something critical with OCing Haswell.









However I will say even at 4.3 this platform/processor is a _BEAST_. 300 man fight in Planetside 2, livestreaming a 854p60 stream (medium encoding quality) and locally recording on a 2nd GPU with NVENC @ 1080p60/80MB/S. No lag, doesn't drop below 60 FPS in game. It's meeting or exceeding my expectations which were very high, and only at 4.3 so far.









Also, be weary of the custom "haswell stress test" x264 benchmark floating around - it added an extra .15v to my load voltage. No other stress test affects my voltage at all - it's manually set and LLC level 9. Not fun when you're stressing near your maximum voltage and suddenly your processor is throttling from heat...under water...yeah...it might work fine for Haswell but it's not good for Haswell-E.

The normal x264 5.0 benchmark works just fine for stress testing IMO. It will continue to crash threads long after other stress tests are stable, giving you actual real world 100% stability when you stabilize it.


----------



## hazzertink

Just ordered 5930k, Gskill 2400mhz red and Gigabyte ud4 motherboard.
Should get to me Saturday morning, gives me all weekend to tinker.


----------



## Silent Scone

Nothing is ever 100% stable


----------



## VSG

Grrr I hate Newegg so much! They have plenty of stock of DDR4 and have raised prices even more then before.


----------



## ep45-ds3l

Stability is good now @4.25ghz with 1.9 input voltage/LLC on 5/1.28 volts in offset mode under load. So idles at 1499mhz with 1.0 volts. Prime95/OCCT AVX stable. Okay I guess. Contemplating exhcanging the chip for a new one at MC. Just don't want a worse 5960x. Lol


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> LLC is for input voltage not for vcore. you would want LLC @ the highest lvl (no vdrop) 1.9VRIN should be good up to 1.25v vcore, once you go over 1.25v you may need more input voltage but that depends on the chip. most mainstream haswells ive been through need relatively the same +0.6v VRIN more than vcore.


is this with an 8 core? I'm a bit concerned about eliminating vdroop at high clocks... I think this will take some gradual experimentation with HW-E.
edit: vdrop or vdroop?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> Cache is that last one = uncore
> This. I bump VRIN from the gate, I know I'm going over 1.25v on core and usually bump once more @ 1.3+ and then @ 1.4v. If you get stuck try dropping mem divider at higher clocks, 4.7+.a little extra Ring will help stabilize when strapping and at high clocks.


Any links to this applied to an 8-core processor?


----------



## Silent Scone

How can you say a little extra ring without laughing







.

I'd like to know the above as well. Guess time will tell. I'll definitely experiment this weekend and see if I can get 4.8 stable


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Grrr I hate Newegg so much! They have plenty of stock of DDR4 and have raised prices even more then before.


What kit are you trying to get?


----------



## CasualCat

This is an amazing mb comparison resource: http://uk.hardware.info/reviews/5600/2/15-intel-x99-motherboards-review-new-boards-for-haswell-e-pci-express-lanes-for-sli-and-crossfire


----------



## SLK

Ok, I ran into a strange issue. My Noctua NH-U14S Cooler blocks slot 1 and slot 2 runs only at 8x PCI-E 3.0 due to the lane limitation. Why can't the motherboard run PCI-e 3.0 x16 spec on any slot that is capable? The 5820k has to limit it to the top slot only??

If so, that is pretty stupid.


----------



## dmdimitrov

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SLK*
> 
> Ok, I ran into a strange issue. My Noctua NH-U14S Cooler blocks slot 1 and slot 2 runs only at 8x PCI-E 3.0 due to the lane limitation. Why can't the motherboard run PCI-e 3.0 x16 spec on any slot that is capable? The 5820k has to limit it to the top slot only??
> 
> If so, that is pretty stupid.


Just try to plug the card (i guess it's vc) in the next x16 slot and see if it running at that speed in windows/bios.


----------



## SLK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmdimitrov*
> 
> Just try to plug the card (i guess it's vc) in the next x16 slot and see if it running at that speed in windows.


I did and the bottom slot even though it has pins for x16 it runs at x8. (Not that it should saturate 8x so I should be fine regardless)


----------



## dmdimitrov

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SLK*
> 
> I did and the bottom slot even though it has pins for x16 it runs at x8. (Not that it should saturate 8x so I should be fine regardless)


What is your MB?


----------



## gooface

Getting my X99-UD5 with my 2400mhz Gskill RAM today. I got my 5820K (week 19) from Frys yesterday. Cant wait till I get off work to push it with my H105


----------



## Chris123NT

I got my 5960x today, 3422B903

Here's to hoping it's a good clocker. I see some of you guys have this stepping as well. Any results yet?


----------



## SLK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmdimitrov*
> 
> What is your MB?


MSI X99S SLI Plus


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> What kit are you trying to get?


Looking at the G.Skill 2400 and above. The 2666 is now where the 3000 was a couple of days ago!


----------



## dmdimitrov

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SLK*
> 
> MSI X99S SLI Plus


Hm, strange, the second large pci-e slot (pci-e_3) should support x16

• 4 x PCIe 3.0 x16 slots, support up to 3-way mode
- 1-way mode: x16/ x0/ x0/ x0
- 2-way mode: x16/ x16/ x0/ x0*, 16/ x8/ x0/ x0**
- 3-way mode: x16/ x16/ x0/ x8*, x8/ x8/ x8/ x0**
* For the CPU that supports 40 PCIe lanes
** For the CPU that supports 28 PCIe lanes


----------



## SLK

Yep...

16/ x8/ x0/ x0**

That is what it is doing I believe. 2nd slot runs at 8x. I wonder if all the other motherboards will follow a similar suit and I will be forced to use the first slot.

Looks like I will have to put this build on water if I want PCI-e x16

Or get a 5960X


----------



## Jhill27

Just picked up a 5820k:



Got to throw it in a mobo and see how it OCs


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> LLC is for input voltage not for vcore. you would want LLC @ the highest lvl (no vdrop) 1.9VRIN should be good up to 1.25v vcore, once you go over 1.25v you may need more input voltage but that depends on the chip. most mainstream haswells ive been through need relatively the same +0.6v VRIN more than vcore.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> Cache is that last one = uncore
> This. I bump VRIN from the gate, I know I'm going over 1.25v on core and usually bump once more @ 1.3+ and then @ 1.4v. If you get stuck try dropping mem divider at higher clocks, 4.7+.a little extra Ring will help stabilize when strapping and at high clocks.
Click to expand...

Yeah that's one , thought I was on the right path .
Thank you both for explaining that correctly


----------



## Eugenius

5960x batch 3422B903

Testing oc later today


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Yeah that's one , thought I was on the right path .
> Thank you both for explaining that correctly












Haswell noobs coming through. Had another idle shut down reboot so pushed input to 1.9, which after literally 2 or 3 seconds digging seems to be a must for anything.


----------



## krulin_m

5820K Info:
Costa Rica
Batch: 3422B721

5930K Info
Costa Rica
Batch: 3424B379

Finally got my RVE ordered so when my case gets here I'll be able to start measuring and planning the following 5930K build.

Caselabs ST10
RVE + 5930K
16GB GSkill 2666 CAS-15 (Will upgrade later and add more too.)
EVGA 760 SC (Temporary until the new 900's are out.)
Plextor M6e 256GB PCIe M.2 SSD

The ST10 "should" be able to fit a TON of cooling. I'm hoping for something along the lines of 2x480 + 1x360 for radiators to keep everything to include future additions cool.


----------



## Jpmboy

anyone know why the x99 deluxe is 16/16/8 tri sli, while the RVE is 16/8/8? (not a biggie, but what's the 5E doing with the other 8 lanes?


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> anyone know why the x99 deluxe is 16/16/8 tri sli, while the RVE is 16/8/8? (not a biggie, but what's the 5E doing with the other 8 lanes?


I think its wrong... its supposed to be 16 16 8, but I'm not sure.... Double check the manual to make sure the slots are right.

BTW< are you gonna get the Ares 3?


----------



## Mitchell7

CPU and RAM have arrived, my Rampage V Extreme has been dispatched so I should have it earlier next week.

I also ordered some new goodies for a dedicated CPU water cooling loop









Cooling this chip with the following setup.

EK Supremacy Clean CSQ Full Copper CPU Block
XSPC RX360 V3 Radiator
Alphacool VPP655 Pump
Masterkleer 1/2" ID 3/4" OD UV Dark Red Tubing
EK CSQ Single Bay Res
Alphacool 1/2 "ID 3/4 "OD compression fittings
3x Corsair SP120 Fans

Core i7 5930K Batch 3422B727




Anyone got this or something close?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> is this with an 8 core? I'm a bit concerned about eliminating vdroop at high clocks... I think this will take some gradual experimentation with HW-E.
> edit: vdrop or vdroop?
> Any links to this applied to an 8-core processor?


should be the same as the 4 core cpu, i run my vccin @ 2.05v LLC level 1 (no vdroop) and VID is 1.325v set in bios actual voltage under load 1.35v for 4.9Ghz
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haswell noobs coming through. Had another idle shut down reboot so pushed input to 1.9, which after literally 2 or 3 seconds digging seems to be a must for anything.


are you using adaptive /offset voltage ?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> I think its wrong... its supposed to be 16 16 8, but I'm not sure.... Double check the manual to make sure the slots are right.
> 
> BTW< are you gonna get the Ares 3?


yeah it's wrong


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> should be the same as the 4 core cpu, i run my vccin @ 2.05v LLC level 1 (no vdroop) and VID is 1.325v set in bios actual voltage under load 1.35v for 4.9Ghz
> are you using adaptive /offset voltage ?


Yep I am. How come?


----------



## vmanuelgm

Hi guys.

Giga G1 installed and working. Need reinstalling OS, so only passed a cinebench.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Haswell noobs* coming through. Had another idle shut down reboot so pushed input to 1.9, which after literally 2 or 3 seconds digging seems to be a must for anything.


please add me to that club's member list









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> I think its wrong... its supposed to be 16 16 8, but I'm not sure.... Double check the manual to make sure the slots are right.
> BTW< are you gonna get the Ares 3?


IDK re: ares 3

see below...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> yeah it's wrong


I hope so... 'cause than the manual is too. Where's the missing 8 lanes??



@lilchronic
@hotrod717

thanks for the pointers to HW-E noobs. I'll have to figure out something where i can get a good/acceptable OC and "permit" some vdroop. Transient load spikes are not a friend.
Mobo doesn't get here until M-T.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haswell noobs coming through. Had another idle shut down reboot so pushed input to 1.9, which after literally 2 or 3 seconds digging seems to be a must for anything.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Yep I am. How come?


sounds like you're crashing from idle voltage being too low. try using manual voltage, adaptive and offset are pointless since with manual voltage and c -states enabled correctly voltage and multiplier will drop for idle
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> please add me to that club's member list
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IDK re: ares 3
> 
> see below...
> I hope so... 'cause than the manual is too. Where's the missing 8 lanes??
> 
> 
> 
> @lilchronic
> @hotrod717
> 
> thanks for the pointers to HW-E noobs. I'll have to figure out something where i can get a good/acceptable OC and "permit" some vdroop. Transient load spikes are not a friend.
> Mobo doesn't get here until M-T.


thats for the 5820k i think ? but then it say's the 5820k can run 16x-16x which it cant that would be more than 28 lanes ?


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat

@vmanuelgm

I hope there goes some cablemanagement here soon. Interesting Score !


----------



## Jpmboy

more interesting voltage...


----------



## MunneY

There is so much more to OC'n haswell/hwe than x79... I'm probably gonna have to fight mine to get it to 4.5


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> sounds like you're crashing from idle voltage being too low. try using manual voltage, adaptive and offset are pointless since with manual voltage and c -states enabled correctly *voltage and multiplier* will drop for idle


So with HW-E, voltage drops (eg - is adaptive) even when you set manual (fixed) vcore?


----------



## Canis-X

Here's my chip, batch 27. Anyone else have this week? Friend picked it up for me today and is shipping it out to me next week. Hope it's a keeper!!


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> So with HW-E, voltage drops (eg - is adaptive) even when you set manual (fixed) vcore?


not to sure about HW-E but on mainstream haswell it does.
but ill know for sure once the M7G or x99m oc formula comes out i plan on getting the 5820k


----------



## Silent Scone

Not for me it doesn't. Least not on higher straps. From what I've read from the guides the hard shut down and reset I experienced a few times is down to too low an input voltage. Since raising it to 1.9v and increasing LLC level a notch I've yet to have a repeat incident!

Seems anything lower than 1.9v on regular Haswell at least is useless for overclocking? Urgh, give me back my 4960







(kidding)


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Not for me it doesn't. Least not on higher straps. From what I've read from the guides the hard shut down and reset I experienced a few times is down to too low an input voltage. Since raising it to 1.9v and increasing LLC level a notch I've yet to have a repeat incident!
> 
> Seems anything lower than 1.9v on regular Haswell at least is useless for overclocking? Urgh, give me back my 4960
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (kidding)


yeah - i'm looking forward to try this out next week. My 4960X is staying.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Not for me it doesn't. Least not on higher straps. From what I've read from the guides the hard shut down and reset I experienced a few times is down to too low an input voltage. Since raising it to 1.9v and increasing LLC level a notch I've yet to have a repeat incident!
> 
> Seems anything lower than 1.9v on regular Haswell at least is useless for overclocking? Urgh, give me back my 4960
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (kidding)


cpu-z will not report the voltage drop depending on motherboard, you need HWinfo 64 or your oc software the motherboard came with or DMM.


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Yeah that's one , thought I was on the right path .
> Thank you both for explaining that correctly


Wanted to say more, but need to hold some cards close for a few more days.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> please add me to that club's member list
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IDK re: ares 3
> 
> see below...
> I hope so... 'cause than the manual is too. Where's the missing 8 lanes??
> 
> 
> 
> @lilchronic
> @hotrod717
> 
> thanks for the pointers to HW-E noobs. I'll have to figure out something where i can get a good/acceptable OC and "permit" some vdroop. Transient load spikes are not a friend.
> Mobo doesn't get here until M-T.


NP. I'm still a noob too! They changed up quite a bit this gen. You should check out Sins z97 SOC-Force guide for a good point of reference. It a Giga mobo and different chipset, but a lot to be gleened. I may go with a non- Asus mobo when I go x99. Waiting to see if the other manufact. Got it together this time on x.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> cpu-z will not report the voltage drop depending on motherboard, you need HWinfo 64 or your oc software the motherboard came with *or DMM*.


the ONLY way to know !


----------



## CasualCat




----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> the ONLY way to know !


yep!

hwinfo 64 and my oc software for my board were even reporting voltage dropping to .1v but with DMM it never went under .795v @ idle with manual voltage and c-states enabled / C7


----------



## Silent Scone

DMM FTW









Will be sure to check that out with manual vcore


----------



## VSG

So glad my first overclocking experience was with the 4770k then, it will help when working with the beast.


----------



## darkcashyz

Count me in!

I'm very new to the current-age system. But I'll try to overclock this thing.


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CasualCat*


What is a snowball?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> What is a snowball?


it's a mic
http://www.bluemic.com/snowball/


----------



## ep45-ds3l

Picked up a cheap ray storm 360 kit and some white tubing from MC.. Can't be any worse than my h100i! CPU cooling only..


----------



## Omniwar

My 5820k, batch 3428B403. Just got the system built last night so I haven't had too much of a chance to play with it.

Still using my old Corsair A70 while waiting for a H220-X so I'm not going to go crazy yet.


----------



## jcharlesr75

My case and cooler showed up today, the board and memory will be here monday. I have to learn the haswell way before then, lol...


----------



## Dr Sultan PhDD

Running into an issue with my 5960x - it wont clock up to overclocked speeds while gaming with speedstep enabled. Clocks are running wild, bouncing between 1200-3000mhz (stock speeds). Stress test pegs all cores @ 4.3ghz max turbo no issue, temps are below 70c.

Anyone else having this issue? On my 3770k i could idle at 1600 and it would clock all 4 cores up to 4.8 instantly when i entered any game.

Edit: for science i tried it with fully stock settings. Same issue - wont stay clocked up under gaming load.


----------



## wb428

Ok, initial first test in









3422B903 batch (5960X)
ASUS X-99E WS
Corsair Vengeance 2800C16 4x4GB
Corsair H90 AIO

Simple quick OC test to see where voltages stood:
XMP enabled (2800C16)
Strap/BLCK auto adjusted to 125/127.25
Set CPU ratio to 34
Everything else auto

1.273v, 4.326GHZ, 68c max temp, Aida64 30 minutes stable. CPUID Validation: http://valid.x86.fr/98b58u

Now this was just a quick and dirty test without any fiddling, mainly I was just doing a pre-build hardware check. I feel I can get an easy 4.4GHZ 1.25v stable 24/7 clock, but for now I must finish my build!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wb428*
> 
> Ok, initial first test in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3422B903 batch (5960X)
> ASUS X-99E WS
> Corsair Vengeance 2800C16 4x4GB
> Corsair H90 AIO
> 
> Simple quick OC test to see where voltages stood:
> XMP enabled (2800C16)
> Strap/BLCK auto adjusted to 125/127.25
> Set CPU ratio to 34
> Everything else auto
> 
> 1.273v, 4.326GHZ, 68c max temp, Aida64 30 minutes stable. CPUID Validation: http://valid.x86.fr/98b58u
> 
> Now this was just a quick and dirty test without any fiddling, mainly I was just doing a pre-build hardware check. I feel I can get an easy 4.4GHZ 1.25v stable 24/7 clock, but for now I must finish my build!


very nice! where did you find the E-WS??


----------



## VSG

Newegg Business had a few last week, I am going guess he got it there.


----------



## wb428

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> very nice! where did you find the E-WS??


Neweggbusiness, when it was in stock







Should be more in soon. You can backorder them now, eta 3-5 days to restock.


----------



## guardianl

Been lurking for a while, and while I won't be maxing out my 5820k I thought I'd add a data point for you 5820k comrades.









5820k @

4.0 Ghz, 1.11 vcore volts
3.3Ghz ring, 1.11 volts
CPU input is 1.68 volts
100 mhz bclk, stock ram
Batch: 3422B711 Costa Rica
X99M Killer mobo
Stable with OCCT 8 hours and prime + furmark load as well.

Based on the voltages so far I could probably aim pretty high, but I'm already close to the thermal limits for max loads (~80 *C in OCCT AVX and ~90 *C in Prime95 + Furmark full system load). Some of the you will roll your eyes, but I'm using a Noctua U12S (single fan) + just two NF-A14 ULN 900 RPM case fans (pull/push config). It's pretty close to silent even under full load though!









CPU-Z shot


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wb428*
> 
> Neweggbusiness, when it was in stock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should be more in soon. You can backorder them now, eta 3-5 days to restock.


thanks.

lol. forgot I had a back order in for the gskill 3000c15's... well I just bought them. *says as he looks at an unopened pack of corsair 2800c16's.


----------



## krulin_m

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> thanks.
> 
> lol. forgot I had a back order in for the gskill 3000c15's... well I just bought them. *says as he looks at an unopened pack of corsair 2800c16's.


LOL! Grats?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krulin_m*
> 
> LOL! Grats?


that was gracious...


----------



## jcharlesr75

My case was damaged in the box, so refund and reorder from the egg...now it wont be till tuesday, ugh...


----------



## krulin_m

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> that was gracious...


I can't count the times I've done similar things. Especially with my RC Helicopter and plane stuff. Never hurts to have spares though!


----------



## Darius510

I've never fully understood how PCIE lanes work....

So say I got the 5820K with it's 28 lanes,

One GPU runs at 16X
Two GPUs run at 16x and 8x?
Two GPUs + one 4x SSD runs at 16x/8x/4x?

Is that right?

Even though I know there's barely any difference between 16x and 8x, wouldn't the 8x GPU just bottleneck the 16x anyway, making it effectively 8x? Is there any advantage to having one card at 16x? Or is there some potential for power savings or whatever by dropping them both to 8x?

And kind of a dumb question, since I'm sure everyone would do it if you could....but why can't it drop to 12x/12x instead of 16x/8x?


----------



## erase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darius510*
> 
> I've never fully understood how PCIE lanes work....
> 
> So say I got the 5820K with it's 28 lanes,
> 
> One GPU runs at 16X
> Two GPUs run at 16x and 8x?
> Two GPUs + one 4x SSD runs at 16x/8x/4x?
> 
> Is that right?
> 
> Even though I know there's barely any difference between 16x and 8x, wouldn't the 8x GPU just bottleneck the 16x anyway, making it effectively 8x? Is there any advantage to having one card at 16x? Or is there some potential for power savings or whatever by dropping them both to 8x?
> 
> And kind of a dumb question, since I'm sure everyone would do it if you could....but why can't it drop to 12x/12x instead of 16x/8x?


I guess only works x1, x2, x4, x8, x16 cant explain why exactly, but in general the way bits work.

I have had x16 / x4 configuration before, which I hated that one card was bottle necked.

Figure that would be more balanced with x8 /x8, is it possible to force x8 / x8 with the BIOS/UEFI?


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> Here's my chip, batch 27. Anyone else have this week? Friend picked it up for me today and is shipping it out to me next week. Hope it's a keeper!!


I have that week, ran into problems after setting up my rig today, one of my pumps died, got 18 months out of it though, running 24/7, had to do a rush order for a new one, will arrive tomorrow, then, I will be 8Balln'....


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wb428*
> 
> Ok, initial first test in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3422B903 batch (5960X)
> ASUS X-99E WS
> Corsair Vengeance 2800C16 4x4GB
> Corsair H90 AIO
> 
> Simple quick OC test to see where voltages stood:
> XMP enabled (2800C16)
> Strap/BLCK auto adjusted to 125/127.25
> Set CPU ratio to 34
> Everything else auto
> 
> 1.273v, 4.326GHZ, 68c max temp, Aida64 30 minutes stable. CPUID Validation: http://valid.x86.fr/98b58u
> 
> Now this was just a quick and dirty test without any fiddling, mainly I was just doing a pre-build hardware check. I feel I can get an easy 4.4GHZ 1.25v stable 24/7 clock, but for now I must finish my build!


That is the #1 board on my list, I hope that you like to OC and provide lots of info on your experiences with it. I'm still saving for my board and RAM so I have some time.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> I have that week, ran into problems after setting up my rig today, one of my pumps died, got 18 months out of it though, running 24/7, had to do a rush order for a new one, will arrive tomorrow, then, I will be 8Balln'....


Man, sorry to hear about the pump! Murphy is ever present and ready to squash a good time at any moment. I hope that the new pump is flawless and you are up and running soon!


----------



## Gibby24

I submitted mine. Finally was able to verify it as stable awhile ago.


----------



## CasualCat

Getting late here is first stab. Seems stable (need more testing) here in Aida64 and Prime though I wouldn't want to run the smallFFTs with the temps like that for extended time. Temps in everything else seem good. Tried 4.6, but would have had to play with other settings. So maybe another day.

ambient temp ~26C



edit: Also Open Hardware Monitor doesn't seem to be getting my CPU temps (last updated July 2013) so my fan controller's fan curves are useless. Tried Aida64 and though it'd see the temp sources from Aida the actual temps weren't updating.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CasualCat*
> 
> Getting late here is first stab. Seems stable (need more testing) here in Aida64 and Prime though I wouldn't want to run the smallFFTs with the temps like that for extended time. Temps in everything else seem good. Tried 4.6, but would have had to play with other settings. So maybe another day.
> 
> ambient temp ~26C


Nice score, my 4930k @4.5 got 1220pts. I'll be doing some benching tomorrow..5960x...


----------



## Yuhfhrh

On my 5960x, I can boot 4.8GHz @ 1.4V, but 4.9GHz takes 1.55V.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> On my 5960x, I can boot 4.8GHz @ 1.4V, but 4.9GHz takes 1.55V.


If you can bench @4.8GHz, then you have a great chip.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> If you can bench @4.8GHz, then you have a great chip.


Yeah I know this is a great chip, I just really wanted to grab a screeny of 5.0 Gigglehurtz.


----------



## Silent Scone

If you can bench at 4.8 you've got a good one for sure!


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> If you can bench at 4.8 you've got a good one for sure!


Besides CPU input voltage, is there anything else I need to be looking at? (New to Haswell)


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> Besides CPU input voltage, is there anything else I need to be looking at? (New to Haswell)


What clock you aiming for? Cache voltage between 1.2.-.1.25v.

I'm as much a haswell novice as you give or take 48 hours experience








. Input voltage literally is just that, it's a one stop shop for the motherboard pretty much


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> What clock you aiming for? Cache voltage between 1.2.-.1.25v.
> 
> I'm as much a haswell novice as you give or take 48 hours experience
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Input voltage literally is just that, it's a one stop shop for the motherboard pretty much


My Chip can boot into windows 1.375V, 4.8GHz, but it doesn't seem like any amount of voltage I throw at it makes it stable. Cache is sitting at 3.5GHz @ 1.25V, and I've tried 1.9-2.0 input voltage.









Might have to just take 4.7 and call it a day.


----------



## Silent Scone

That is basically the same as mine dude, 4.75 I can bench at but 4.8 is very ropey, but I've not tried more than 1.4v yet


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> That is basically the same as mine dude, 4.75 I can bench at but 4.8 is very ropey, but I've not tried more than 1.4v yet


We are from the same batch aren't we?









I've tried up to 1.55V, Still not stable @ 4.8GHz, but can boot into 4.9. The scaling here is hilarious.


----------



## Silent Scone

Be careful!







1.55v is madness

3422B720 here.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

I went through and bumped up all the voltages I could see in the bios a little bit, and now I'm at a fairly stable 4.9 @1.475V. Will have to play with this more tomorrow.

http://valid.x86.fr/7shueb


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Be careful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.55v is madness
> 
> 3422B720 here.


Yup, same batch as me. And yes, I am mad.


----------



## Silent Scone

That's two so far from that batch that will do top end. Some good cookin' on week 22


----------



## Silent Scone

New BIOS released for X99-Deluxe
Quote:


> 1. Improve compatibility for certain USB keyboards
> 2. Improve temperature monitoring
> 3. Improve XMP settings


In case anyone wanted to try it.

If it's not broken, don't fix it


----------



## ep45-ds3l

If it's the 0801 I'm already on it.. Lol


----------



## Silent Scone

It is, but it's not beta any more


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> Yup, same batch as me. And yes, I am mad.


Exact same batch down to the last digits?


----------



## Scotty99

Lets be honest, is there any concrete evidence batch numbers hold any credence as to whether its gonna be a good overclocker based on its siblings from the same batch? Im not gonna pretend i know exactly how CPU's are made but cant their be massive differences between them even if they are "cut" (dont know term lol) from the same wafer?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Lets be honest, is there any concrete evidence batch numbers hold any credence as to whether its gonna be a good overclocker based on its siblings from the same batch? Im not gonna pretend i know exactly how CPU's are made but cant their be massive differences between them even if they are "cut" (dont know term lol) from the same wafer?


The "preponderance of evidence" would support it. But there are always exceptions... which I usually end up with

OP - how about batch#'s in the table ?


----------



## BackwoodsNC

Somebody run some maxxmem tests. Wanna see how it compares to 2400mhz dd3 sticks.


----------



## Chip Pippins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> Yup, same batch as me. And yes, I am mad.


I have exactly the same batch (3422B720). I got my system up and running yesterday, going to see where I can take it today!


----------



## Silent Scone

Still having random shut down and reboots at idle. Not many, literally one or two a day. I've disabled all C-States to see if it's this 1600WG2 not conforming to Haswells low power states. Got me baffled at the moment. All is well at load


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chip Pippins*
> 
> I have exactly the same batch (3422B720). I got my system up and running yesterday, going to see where I can take it today!


Exact same one here too... Bertha is a big batch!


----------



## krel

I have my system up and running, and I've done just a little bit of testing. I'm at 4.5GHz, 1.9 input voltage, 1.3 core. Those are the only settings I changed in the bios (Classified, 1.06.) The temperature is hovering around 66-67, I'm running the AIDA64 stress test, it's been running for about 15 minutes now.

So - where do I go from here? I know 1.9/1.3 are safe voltages, what are the maximums that are reasonably safe to play with? What is the max safe temperature I need to worry about?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krel*
> 
> I have my system up and running, and I've done just a little bit of testing. I'm at 4.5GHz, 1.9 input voltage, 1.3 core. Those are the only settings I changed in the bios (Classified, 1.06.) The temperature is hovering around 66-67, I'm running the AIDA64 stress test, it's been running for about 15 minutes now.
> 
> So - where do I go from here? I know 1.9/1.3 are safe voltages, what are the maximums that are reasonably safe to play with? What is the max safe temperature I need to worry about?


see: http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/intel-core-i7-5960x-haswell-e-cpu,3918-12.html


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Exact same one here too... Bertha is a big batch!


Bertha is the batch of champions!

(so far







)


----------



## Alatar

First X99 failure that I've seen

http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=msi_x99_fail&num=1


----------



## Silent Scone

Ouch. Here comes the panic lol.


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> see: http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/intel-core-i7-5960x-haswell-e-cpu,3918-12.html


Interesting read, +1


----------



## mayford5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> First X99 failure that I've seen
> 
> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=msi_x99_fail&num=1


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Ouch. Here comes the panic lol.


I've never had the much luck with MSI but that has always been with my AMD boards. Is MSI a sub-standard board maker with regards to VRMs and traces?

I haven't had an msi board since early phenom days so I am pretty clueless if they have good quality or not.


----------



## Chip Pippins

5960x: BATCH #3422B720

CPU vcore: 1.3v (first test)
Input voltage: 1.9v
Ram voltage: 1.2
Ram freq: 2133 (hoping to bump up later)

I'm at 4.4ghz on 1.3v. Max temps under 100% load are at 65C (on one core, the rest are around 56C... strange).

What should be the upper limit with regards to temperature? I'm running a custom water loop.

EDIT: Just hit 4.5ghz on 1.3v, max temps under 100% load @ 67C (again, on only 1 core, the rest are 57-59.... bad core?).

I think this ones a winner.

EDIT#2: Just hit 4.6ghz on 1.33v (BSOD: trying 4.6ghz on 1.3v, had to bump it up). Max temps under 100% load @ 70C (God dammit core #2 is killing me... Rest of the cores @ 59-65).

CPUZ: Validate: http://valid.x86.fr/igiqsz



EDIT#3: Core #2 is driving me mad, it has 71C compared to 59-63C for the rest of the cores. Could that be a bad thermal paste application or something? Or do I just have a bad core?

EDIT#4: Tried for 4.7ghz @ 1.375v. Got BSOD. Windows froze when it was preparing to restart after BSOD. Went back to 4.5ghz @ 1.3v. Will stay here for now. Next up: to try and get ram to actually run at its stated frequency of 2800mhz.


----------



## szeged

of course a msi motherboard would be the first to blow lol.

leak testing x99 atm, 30 more minutes and powering it on, normally id only leak test for say 10 minutes but i had to do some hacking and sawing on some acrylic while half asleep and im pretty sure i woke everyone up with foul language at 6 in the morning doing all this.


----------



## CasualCat

Seeing weird results in graphics tests. For example Firestrike. Physics score went up as expected. Combined and graphics scores though went down:

http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/2709597/fs/2598968

http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/2706644/fs/1259803

Seeing similar drops in Valley


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CasualCat*
> 
> Seeing weird results in graphics tests. For example Firestrike. Physics score went up as expected. Combined and graphics scores though went down:
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/2709597/fs/2598968
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/2706644/fs/1259803
> 
> Seeing similar drops in Valley


LOL! Maybe I'll just keep my 2700K around here for a while.









can you run AID64 monitoring graPH IN THE BACKGROUND... IS THE CPU THROTTLING DURING THE COMBINED TEST?
(sorry - hit caps lock)


----------



## szeged

your card was at 1070 for the 5960x run, thats 50mhz over the 2700k run, are you sure the card didnt throttle down or crash for some reason? maybe try running them again at stock gpu settings.


----------



## Silent Scone

It must be doing something, seems low on physics too doesn't it?

@ 4.2

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/3979004?


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Exact same batch down to the last digits?


Yes


----------



## szeged

leak testing almost done









gotta tear the loop down again anyways after initial testing







PPCs decided to be lazy as all hell and take two days to print off a shipping label for my order, even though i paid for overnight shipping, isnt that just awesome.


----------



## Silent Scone

QDCs. Never leave home without them.

I'm aware that makes no sense


----------



## CasualCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> It must be doing something, seems low on physics too doesn't it?
> 
> @ 4.2
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/3979004?


It is actually a 5820k, not sure why it says 5960x.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> your card was at 1070 for the 5960x run, thats 50mhz over the 2700k run, are you sure the card didnt throttle down or crash for some reason? maybe try running them again at stock gpu settings.


Tried them stock, similar results.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> LOL! Maybe I'll just keep my 2700K around here for a while.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can you run AID64 monitoring graPH IN THE BACKGROUND... IS THE CPU THROTTLING DURING THE COMBINED TEST?
> (sorry - hit caps lock)


Not super familiar with AIDA64, trying to find the graph. edit: had the benchmark graph running in the background (not sure if that is the one you wanted) no CPU throttling.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CasualCat*
> 
> It is actually a 5820k, not sure why it says 5960x.


Makes sense then







!

Just had another shut down and restart. Scrapped offset and gone to manual Vcore with C-states enabled.

Really not sure what the crack is


----------



## Nizzen

Rampage V extreme
5960x @ 4625mhz @ 1.371v (EK Water)
Crucial 2133 @ 2750mhz @ 1.35v

Cinebench 15 and Bf4 stable









http://s413.photobucket.com/user/Nizzen/media/CB154625-17505960x.png.html

Batch: 3429A714

Who cares about batch on Haswell anyway


----------



## vmanuelgm

I am now 5th in Firestrike...

Gonna struggle a Little my system to go up to fourth...

Got a 1300 hcp and a leadex platinum 1000 only for gpus, and this leadex is not able to be up with them...

Gonna try 1300 in gpus and 1000 for system...

http://www.3dmark.com/hall-of-fame-2/fire+strike+3dmark+score+performance+preset/version+1.1/2+gpu


----------



## gooface

not sure what I am doing wrong, or whats up but.

I cant for the life of me run interburntest on this CPU without it failing at 40 seconds, not even when at stock.

I am running with 16gb of ram and whenever it comes close to using all the ram it fails.

I can run LinX 6.5 all day though....


----------



## Ponteral

Hi guys,

I little bit offtopic, I just wanna ask you. Is any info on Broadwell-E? I saw intel roadmap from june, and there was Broadwell-E confirmed for Q3 2015. I just wanna know what you know.








I wanna upgrade to LGA 2011, buy 5820k, and next year upgrade to Broadwell-E. Thank you for any info..


----------



## krel

bit of weirdness - when testing, I'm getting freezes on USB - the mouse will stop moving, but I can alt-tab to switch between AIDA64, CPU-Z, and speedfan. I've also had the USB devices not initialize - the system comes up to the windows prompt but I have to unplug and plug in the mouse and keyboard, then they start working. This is at 4.5GHz/1.9v/1.3v.


----------



## Raghar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krel*
> 
> bit of weirdness - when testing, I'm getting freezes on USB - the mouse will stop moving, but I can alt-tab to switch between AIDA64, CPU-Z, and speedfan. I've also had the USB devices not initialize - the system comes up to the windows prompt but I have to unplug and plug in the mouse and keyboard, then they start working. This is at 4.5GHz/1.9v/1.3v.


You need to tell us your MB.


----------



## krel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raghar*
> 
> You need to tell us your MB.


sorry, mentioned it above - EVGA X99 Classified


----------



## CasualCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CasualCat*
> 
> Seeing weird results in graphics tests. For example Firestrike. Physics score went up as expected. Combined and graphics scores though went down:
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/2709597/fs/2598968
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/2706644/fs/1259803
> 
> Seeing similar drops in Valley


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CasualCat*
> 
> It is actually a 5820k, not sure why it says 5960x.
> Tried them stock, similar results.
> Not super familiar with AIDA64, trying to find the graph. edit: had the benchmark graph running in the background (not sure if that is the one you wanted) no CPU throttling.


So update on this. I swapped some PCIE slots. Instead of using the recommended slots 1 & 2, I'm now using 1 &4. I saw the graphics score shoot back up to where I'd expect ~11k. The problem now is, I have non-reference coolers and those cards are right on top of each other in those slots. I don't know if it is a bios issue or a bad slot or how to even tell.

edit: For example in the new slots even with a lesser overclock it outperforms the prior run: http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/2710193/fs/2709597 /edit

Going to try swapping them back again just to double check, but not sure what next steps should be.


----------



## Raghar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krel*
> 
> sorry, mentioned it above - EVGA X99 Classified


If this does happen even when not overclocking, I smell early EVGA BIOS.


----------



## Nizzen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raghar*
> 
> If this does happen even when not overclocking, I smell early EVGA BIOS.


Like allways with EVGA and bios....


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Makes sense then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !
> 
> *Just had another shut down and restart. Scrapped offset and gone to manual Vcore with C-states enabled.*
> 
> Really not sure what the crack is


good decision


----------



## Silent Scone

Happened again









Have flashed to the new BIOS. Still keeping manual vcore, though. What the hells the point in offset when C-states work now? Even with higher straps.

Dare I say, it's almost like OCP is kicking in...

But at idle









Fingers crossed bios revision helps.

EDIT. Real Temp reading much lower core temps on this BIOS I'm idling at 15 to 20c across all cores and maxing out at 40 @ 1.185v :|


----------



## krel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raghar*
> 
> If this does happen even when not overclocking, I smell early EVGA BIOS.


no, only at the overclock settings I was using.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gooface*
> 
> not sure what I am doing wrong, or whats up but.
> 
> I cant for the life of me run interburntest on this CPU without it failing at 40 seconds, not even when at stock.
> 
> I am running with 16gb of ram and whenever it comes close to using all the ram it fails.
> 
> I can run LinX 6.5 all day though....


IBT takes 1.46V @ 4.6GHz to pass for me, but I can bench at 1.38V.


----------



## Silent Scone

Large FFT temps @ 1.185v


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Happened again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have flashed to the new BIOS. Still keeping manual vcore, though. What the hells the point in offset when C-states work now? Even with higher straps.
> 
> Dare I say, it's almost like OCP is kicking in...


When I use manual+C-states, I see huge voltage spikes when running stress tests. I'll have it set to 1.4V, but when I launch x264 it jumps up to 1.6V









I don't have this problem with offset.


----------



## gooface

I wonder if its my thermal paste or the way that I applied it but this thing runs super hot on IBT (got up to 87 once when I was messing around)

I used IC Diamond when I usually use MX4 (which I currently am out of) should I switch back?

I applied it like this:

http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MzA4WDQwMA==/$T2eC16d,!%29sE9swm,vp8BRc,zH1BUQ~~60_1.JPG?set_id=2

I am getting upto 74C on Prime @ 4ghz with 1.2v


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> When I use manual+C-states, I see huge voltage spikes when running stress tests. I'll have it set to 1.4V, but when I launch x264 it jumps up to 1.6V
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have this problem with offset.


lol what LLC do you have set??? I'm jumping from around 1.185v to 1.2v @ 4.3 at the moment. Not bothered to check MM though


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> lol what LLC do you have set??? I'm jumping from around 1.185v to 1.2v @ 4.3 at the moment. Not bothered to check MM though










Forgot about that LLC lol


----------



## CasualCat

Switched back the cards to the recommended slots and getting what is expected again. So not sure what the ultimate issue was, but it is resolved now. (Futuremark still showing the 5820k as a 5960x): http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2710514


----------



## lilchronic

LLC should only be for input voltage. also when using manual voltage what you set in bios for voltage it will be at least .025v-.035v higher under load


----------



## nemm

After nearly 12 hours straight building and testing my new machine the time has come to call it a day and settle for a max ratio of 45x100. No matter what I change I cannot get 46 anywhere near stable in anything but cinebench and even that was with voltage 1.425v yet I can boot to desktop at [email protected]

As it stands I am currently encoding at [email protected] for which I was a little disappointed with to say the least after the initial overclock test I carried out during the week but as a stopgap until BW-E is released (assuming same socket) it will do. When I put under wc I will push more voltage and aim higher but as it stands the h100 is just keeping it just in the 70's but was mid 80's with 1.4v.

As it stands 4500 single core performance matches the Mrs 4800 clocked 3770k :/ but since I make use of the extra cores this hasn't been all for nothing but I will say I wish I built an IB-E system when I needed the machine back in April because the wait wasn't worth it to me.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

I've noticed stability greatly increasing when I raise the CPU Cache/uncore clock. I was having all sorts of stability problems when I had it set at 30 1.3V, but now that it's set at 44, I'm passing tests with flying colors. Is that normal?


----------



## MunneY

I'm IBT stable at 4.63ghz at 1.375. I upped the vcore a bit more than it probably needed to be, but Its stable enough for renders and such... Still playing with it.

Bumped it to 4.755 @ 1.38v


----------



## krel

Is there a web page out there that defines all the settings that are common to all BIOSes? VIN, Vcore, ring voltage, all the various frequencies and BCLK, etc, and just as importantly, how they relate to each other?

I can find guides that tell me what to do but not why.


----------



## szeged

first validation with the first overclock attempted, 4.5ghz @ 1.326v, dunno if it can do lower or higher yet. more to come.

http://valid.x86.fr/tfxutq


----------



## Silent Scone

It was XMP causing my instability.

It's also listed that the latest bios for the deluxe has XMP improvements


----------



## szeged

Cinebench failing at 4.5 with 1.37v lol, craps chip sending it back first thing Monday.


----------



## SLK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> First X99 failure that I've seen
> 
> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=msi_x99_fail&num=1


I have that board. No smoke yet.

Infrared thermometer is report temps around 35c in that area. I suppose phoronix had a bad board.


----------



## szeged

this is about all my cpu can do on water, definitely sending it back monday. nothing will get it past 4.5 lol.


batch # 3422b903, avoiding this batch for a while if i can.


----------



## VSG

Try it out with LN2 first, maybe this just needs some cold.


----------



## szeged

not even worth it imo, i want one that can run 4.6/4.7 on water first, if i can find one like that ill put it on ln2.


----------



## VSG

Is 4.4 bench stable?


----------



## Yuhfhrh

2400MHz CL12 1.35V

What are some good memory benchmarks? I don't think this one is working right with DDR4.


----------



## szeged

For Cinebench yes, testing 3dmark firestrike atm. If it can't do over 4.5 in firestrike I'll be printing the return shipping label and dropping off the cpu today.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> Cinebench failing at 4.5 with 1.37v lol, craps chip sending it back first thing Monday.


freeze it first









EDIT: jump the gun on that post but i think you should freeze it anyway


----------



## szeged

okay finally got 4.5ghz to pass, 3dmark firestrike test, wont even touch cinebench with this chip anymore. Testing 4.6ghz now because I just realize my temps haven't gone over 60c yet.

Maybe I can salvage this after all.

Also, lilchronic are you gonna get haswell-e?


----------



## Yuhfhrh

DDR4 1.35V 2400MHz CL12

Memory Latency:


Memory Transfer:


----------



## szeged

i stopped messing around with baby voltages.



gonna take a small break for now before i kill myself or the chip.


----------



## Nizzen

Ht= off when playing BF4:

http://s413.photobucket.com/user/Nizzen/media/bf48core.png.html


----------



## krel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> i stopped messing around with baby voltages.
> 
> 
> 
> gonna take a small break for now before i kill myself or the chip.


what VIN are you using with that?


----------



## szeged

Everything is stock/auto except for xmp profile, cpu voltage bclk and multiplier.

This is first testing with minimal tweaks, I'll mess with other stuff later tonight after a break from the face dealing bsods.


----------



## FlyingSolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nemm*
> 
> After nearly 12 hours straight building and testing my new machine the time has come to call it a day and settle for a max ratio of 45x100. No matter what I change I cannot get 46 anywhere near stable in anything but cinebench and even that was with voltage 1.425v yet I can boot to desktop at [email protected]
> 
> As it stands I am currently encoding at [email protected] for which I was a little disappointed with to say the least after the initial overclock test I carried out during the week but as a stopgap until BW-E is released (assuming same socket) it will do. When I put under wc I will push more voltage and aim higher but as it stands the h100 is just keeping it just in the 70's but was mid 80's with 1.4v.
> 
> As it stands 4500 single core performance matches the Mrs 4800 clocked 3770k :/ but since I make use of the extra cores this hasn't been all for nothing but I will say I wish I built an IB-E system when I needed the machine back in April because the wait wasn't worth it to me.


Damn if that's the second cpu your using then looks like its going to be same for me. Since we have the same batch. I should hopefully have all my parts by end of next week. And see what overclocks i can get


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> I've noticed stability greatly increasing when I raise the CPU Cache/uncore clock. I was having all sorts of stability problems when I had it set at 30 1.3V, but now that it's set at 44, I'm passing tests with flying colors. Is that normal?


been reading a bit on HW OC... a few OC stability problems may be related to the cache freq. probably set too low.

also found this... clarifies diff between adaptive and offset



notice image source... some helpful reading over there.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> okay finally got 4.5ghz to pass, 3dmark firestrike test, wont even touch cinebench with this chip anymore. Testing 4.6ghz now because I just realize my temps haven't gone over 60c yet.
> 
> Maybe I can salvage this after all.
> 
> Also, lilchronic are you gonna get haswell-e?


yeah 5820k


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> I've noticed stability greatly increasing when I raise the CPU Cache/uncore clock. I was having all sorts of stability problems when I had it set at 30 1.3V, but now that it's set at 44, I'm passing tests with flying colors. Is that normal?


hmm ill try playing around with the cpu cache ratio next and see how it does for me.

Anyone know a max safe ratio i should watch for?

finished here tonight for max OC

http://valid.canardpc.com/mhlbg7

just using multiplier and core voltage for today, will test all the other settings tomorrow.

since i got this thing to pass 4.6ghz+ for firestrike on water, i may keep it for a week for sub zero testing and see if it scales better with cold. If it does then i guess 4.4 4.5 isnt too bad for 24/7 use.


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Worth the upgrade from a 2600K?


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Captain_cannonfodder*
> 
> Worth the upgrade from a 2600K?


what do you use your cpu for?


----------



## centvalny

Testing 4X8GB @ 1.35V and TT water 3.00 Xtreme on cpu



http://imgur.com/zREJMGY





http://imgur.com/On7fGYx


----------



## Jpmboy

quote name="centvalny" url="/t/1510388/haswell-e-overclock-leaderboard-owners-club/680_20#post_22808639"]Testing 4X8GB @ 1.35V and TT water 3.00 Xtreme on cpu


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






http://imgur.com/zREJMGY





http://imgur.com/On7fGYx




[/quote]

nicely done!! and with sane voltage.









I won't be on board until monday-tuesday at best.







but being a HW noob, probably a good thing. lol

some helpful [general] reading:

http://www.overclockers.com/3step-guide-to-overclock-intel-haswell


----------



## szeged

might keep the current chip i have and buy another one, if it clocks better, return the current one to amazon. 1.4v+ for 4.6ghz or more is dissapointing =\


----------



## VSG

So looks like that MSI x99 SLI board wasn't the only media casualty: http://www.legitreviews.com/intel-x99-motherboard-goes-up-in-smoke-for-reasons-unknown_150008


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> what do you use your cpu for?


Will by getting a GoPro 4 for its 4K video. So a bit of content creation and gaming.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Captain_cannonfodder*
> 
> Will by getting a GoPro 4 for its 4K video. So a bit of content creation and gaming.


then imo yeah its worth it.


----------



## VSG

That article also links the Kingston DDR4 memory coming out soon. No idea why it needs 1.5v stock to run 3000 MHz frequency though!


----------



## szeged

wonder whats causing the vrms to explode on those mobos, bad quality or what. i was using higher volts than them for hours today when testing, vrm didnt break 40c. Must just be boards that barely passed quality control.


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nizzen*
> 
> Ht= off when playing BF4:
> 
> http://s413.photobucket.com/user/Nizzen/media/bf48core.png.html


wow what are you doing?!

why is bf4 eating up so much cpu?


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> wow what are you doing?!
> 
> why is bf4 eating up so much cpu?


Surely its a good thing its using a lot of CPU?


----------



## Chip Pippins

Just tried doing a prime95 test at 4.6ghz (1.36 vcore).

Was watching CPU HW Monitor, when a few seconds into the test:

Temperatures on a few cores got as high as 87C... Voltage on Vcore topped out at 1.567v!!!!!

Jesus christ.... Nearly gave me a heart attack I had to cancel it shortly after it started.

On a side note... is it a good thing for my chip's overclocking ability that it reached 1.567v and didn't BSOD on me?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> So looks like that MSI x99 SLI board wasn't the only media casualty: http://www.legitreviews.com/intel-x99-motherboard-goes-up-in-smoke-for-reasons-unknown_150008


they set XMP on the GS3000's... ? and it blew up on the boot? maybe I'll try the corsair ram first.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> wonder whats causing the vrms to explode on those mobos, bad quality or what. i was using higher volts than them for hours today when testing, vrm didnt break 40c. Must just be boards that barely passed quality control.


THat's not what went poof on th eMSI board - right?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chip Pippins*
> 
> Just tried doing a prime95 test at 4.6ghz (1.36 vcore).
> 
> Was watching CPU HW Monitor, when a few seconds into the test:
> 
> Temperatures on a few cores got as high as 87C... Voltage on Vcore topped out at 1.567v!!!!!
> 
> Jesus christ.... Nearly gave me a heart attack I had to cancel it shortly after it started.
> 
> On a side note... is it a good thing for my chip's overclocking ability that it reached 1.567v and didn't BSOD on me?


... more like good thing it didn't say "smile and watch for the flash".







read the link on HW I posted above. http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/intel-core-i7-5960x-haswell-e-cpu,3918-11.html


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> they set XMP on the GS3000's... ? and it blew up on the boot? maybe I'll try the corsair ram first.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THat's not what went poof on th eMSI board - right?
> ... more like good thing it didn't say "smile and watch for the flash".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> read the link on HW I posted above.


i think it was the vrm that popped, ill have to double check.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> i think it was the vrm that popped, ill have to double check.


it was over by the panel header


----------



## L36

Maybe watercooling VRMs this time might be a good idea for X99...


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> it was over by the panel header


oh, well i guess im blind then lol








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *L36*
> 
> Maybe watercooling VRMs this time might be a good idea for X99...


maybe, maybe not. i was benching at almost 1.5ghz tonight for hours with air cooling on the vrms on the rampage 5, vrm never passed 40c.


----------



## Chip Pippins

Yea... I'm not willing to risk it. Paid too much for this chip to push it that hard. I'm going to stay at 4.4 or 4.5ghz. Will do another prime95, will be watching temps and voltage like a hawk. I have one crappy core that is at least 8-10C above all the other cores. It's messing things up.

On a side note... The RAM is seriously pissing me off. I literally cannot switch it to anything above 2133 even at 1.3v, even though the kit is rated for 2800mhz. What the hell is going on? I think I've figured out overclocking the CPU, on a basic level, but I honestly have no clue why the ram won't budge.... Does anyone know why I can't even get it up to it's rated frequency?


----------



## szeged

did you try the xmp profile first?


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chip Pippins*
> 
> Yea... I'm not willing to risk it. Paid too much for this chip to push it that hard. I'm going to stay at 4.4 or 4.5ghz. Will do another prime95, will be watching temps and voltage like a hawk. I have one crappy core that is at least 8-10C above all the other cores. It's messing things up.
> 
> On a side note... The RAM is seriously pissing me off. I literally cannot switch it to anything above 2133 even at 1.3v, even though the kit is rated for 2800mhz. What the hell is going on? I think I've figured out overclocking the CPU, on a basic level, but I honestly have no clue why the ram won't budge.... Does anyone know why I can't even get it up to it's rated frequency?


Enable XMP and see if it works with everything else stock. If it does, then work on your overclock from there. If it doesn't, RMA the ram.


----------



## Chip Pippins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> Enable XMP and see if it works with everything else stock. If it does, then work on your overclock from there. If it doesn't, RMA the ram.


It works with XMP, go figure, I got it to actually run at 3000mhz. I just have issues trying to overclock the CPU when I use XMP. Total pain in the ass....


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chip Pippins*
> 
> Just tried doing a prime95 test at 4.6ghz (1.36 vcore).
> 
> Was watching CPU HW Monitor, when a few seconds into the test:
> 
> Temperatures on a few cores got as high as 87C... Voltage on Vcore topped out at 1.567v!!!!!
> 
> Jesus christ.... Nearly gave me a heart attack I had to cancel it shortly after it started.
> 
> On a side note... is it a good thing for my chip's overclocking ability that it reached 1.567v and didn't BSOD on me?


I booted up @ 1.55V last night at 4.9GHz. I was trying to get a cpu-z of 5.0GHz, but I couldn't will myself to throw in more voltage than that.

I accidently had 1.6V for a few moments like you during a stress test. I had a heart attack too before I closed it.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chip Pippins*
> 
> It works with XMP, go figure, I got it to actually run at 3000mhz. I just have issues trying to overclock the CPU when I use XMP. Total pain in the ass....


I found it to be a pain as well. My best CPU overclocks were with my ram at 2400MHz CL12 instead of 2800MHz CL16.


----------



## carlhil2

Had to work today, did a quick OC and bench..


----------



## Jpmboy

@Yuhfhrh
@HughhHoney
@Chip Pippins
@Petet1990
@krulin_m
@CasualCat
@ep45-ds3l
@Gibby24
@ChronoBodi

If you guys PM me (or Overk1ll) with your batch numbers, they will be added to the OC table. OP modified the form for this info too!








Thanks!


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Had to work today, did a quick OC and bench..


Hello

Why does Windows only see 24GB of memory?


----------



## SLK

Its easy to seat the RAM wrong for DDR4. I had a no POST situation and I took the ram out and reseated and it works fine now. I think these curved goldfingers make it worse.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Why does Windows only see 24GB of memory?


I have no idea, it will show 32 gigs after one start, 16 after another..anyways, I got a higher score of 1802 @4.5 than I got with 4.6, even though it might be because I raised my cache to 4.2 up from 3.5...


----------



## MunneY

So I backed back down to 4.63Ghz at 1.365v... I'm pretty satisfied with this... Passes everything thrown at it, so it will probably be my 24/7 clock!


----------



## centvalny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> i think it was the vrm that popped, ill have to double check.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> So looks like that MSI x99 SLI board wasn't the only media casualty: http://www.legitreviews.com/intel-x99-motherboard-goes-up-in-smoke-for-reasons-unknown_150008


They don't know what triggered that. I just try to cover all base with this X99 platform with at least 1200W+ good PSU. Multi PSUs if I decided to run SLI/Xfire, tri or quad GPUs


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> So I backed back down to 4.63Ghz at 1.365v... I'm pretty satisfied with this... Passes everything thrown at it, so it will probably be my 24/7 clock!


Yeah, I think that 4.5/6 will be my 24/7, I really want to go 4.5 @less voltage...I'll mess around tomorrow, ...also, I find this chip cooler than advertised...


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> I have no idea, it will show 32 gigs after one start, 16 after another..anyways, I got a higher score of 1802 @4.5 than I got with 4.6, even though it might be because I raised my cache to 4.2 up from 3.5...


Hello

If all the memory is detected by CPU-Z but not the operating system one or more modules are failing training during POST because of instability.


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Yeah, I think that 4.5/6 will be my 24/7, I really want to go 4.5 @less voltage...I'll mess around tomorrow, ...also, I find this chip cooler than advertised...


I honestly can't comment on that... under IBT, I'm only getting about 22c at 4.63.

but I'm cheating a little.... that puts me at 62c from the evap head :-D


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> I honestly can't comment on that... under IBT, I'm only getting about 22c at 4.63.
> 
> but I'm cheating a little.... that puts me at 62c from the evap head :-D


That aint right, you didn't have to go throw that in my face...


----------



## szeged

Hey Kinney and Carl, mind posting your batch #s? Returning my crap cpu Monday and gonna try another one from Amazon.


----------



## SSTGohanX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Had to work today, did a quick OC and bench..


What motherboard and water setup do you have? Like waterblock and size rad(s)?


----------



## Chip Pippins

Using XMP I was FINALLY able to get my RAM speeds up.

Ram is now sitting at 3000 mhz, CPU is at 4.5ghz. I am pretty happy with this if it's stable.

EDIT: My cpu voltage (VID in HW Monitor) seems to be spiking from 1.3v up to 1.448v during benchmarks. Anyone know why this is?


----------



## thrgk

whats the best mobo to get for 5960x? I am eyeing the MSI X99S GAMING 9 AC but never had a MSI mobo. Its either that or the asus deluxe.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> Hey Kinney and Carl, mind posting your batch #s? Returning my crap cpu Monday and gonna try another one from Amazon.


#3427B324


----------



## carlhil2

I am using a Monsta 420mm rad with a XSPC D5 Dual Bay Reservoir/Pump Combo and Raystorm block, cpu is in it's own loop..fans in push, out....


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> whats the best mobo to get for 5960x? I am eyeing the MSI X99S GAMING 9 AC but never had a MSI mobo. Its either that or the asus deluxe.


Both motherboards blew up VRMs somehow

ASUS Deluxe = http://www.legitreviews.com/intel-x99-motherboard-goes-up-in-smoke-for-reasons-unknown_150008

MSI X99S SLI = http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=msi_x99_fail&num=1

Not sure what the issue is in both cases, but just something to be aware of.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chip Pippins*
> 
> Using XMP I was FINALLY able to get my RAM speeds up.
> 
> Ram is now sitting at 3000 mhz, CPU is at 4.5ghz. I am pretty happy with this if it's stable.
> 
> EDIT: My cpu voltage (VID in HW Monitor) seems to be spiking from 1.3v up to 1.448v during benchmarks. Anyone know why this is?


It happens to me too with manual voltage, so I've just stuck with offset.


----------



## Silent Scone

I've not seen this at all! Must be a setting you're leaving


----------



## carlhil2

Yeah, manual shouldn't be spiking that much, mines will go from 1.358, set in bios, to 1.362...I use adaptive with no offset..


----------



## SLK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> Both motherboards blew up VRMs somehow
> 
> ASUS Deluxe = http://www.legitreviews.com/intel-x99-motherboard-goes-up-in-smoke-for-reasons-unknown_150008
> 
> MSI X99S SLI = http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=msi_x99_fail&num=1
> 
> Not sure what the issue is in both cases, but just something to be aware of.


The MSI board VRM area did not blow. It was the Bios switch area oddly. My VRM area runs cool on the X99S SLI Plus.


----------



## Chip Pippins

Are you guys using turboboost? or Speedstep?

I tried shutting off turboboost but every time I do it resets my clock. Could TB be the issue?


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chip Pippins*
> 
> Are you guys using turboboost? or Speedstep?
> 
> I tried shutting off turboboost but every time I do it resets my clock. Could TB be the issue?


Turbo boost is supposed to stay on when overclocking afaik.


----------



## earlcray

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> Both motherboards blew up VRMs somehow
> 
> ASUS Deluxe = http://www.legitreviews.com/intel-x99-motherboard-goes-up-in-smoke-for-reasons-unknown_150008
> 
> MSI X99S SLI = http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=msi_x99_fail&num=1
> 
> Not sure what the issue is in both cases, but just something to be aware of.


Hi, I wanted to know what you think of the ASRock Extreme4. I'm about to buy one and am going to be using it to overclock the 5820k. Any thing I should be weary about? Also I have a favor to ask, could you please measure the height of the big, blue X99 MOSFET/VRM heatsink from the motherboard. Thanks!

Additionally how well would you say your coolermaster setup is running? I'm thinking of running an NZXT X61 Kraken with my chip.


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *earlcray*
> 
> Hi, I wanted to know what you think of the ASRock Extreme4. I'm about to buy one and am going to be using it to overclock the 5820k. Any thing I should be weary about? Also I have a favor to ask, could you please measure the height of the big, blue X99 MOSFET/VRM heatsink from the motherboard. Thanks!
> 
> Additionally how well would you say your coolermaster setup is running? I'm thinking of running an NZXT X61 Kraken with my chip.


https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B_v6kMgAqYWNjU19VSnZWenM/edit

provided i'm not doing 1.3v overclocking, i'm on 1.19v, and the hottest it ever gets on my push/pull Seidon 240m is 65c on Core 2, my hottest core out of the rest, every other core is 3 to 5 Celcius lower.

Coming from Gigabyte x79 UP4, the UEFI of it is simpler and not all over the place like Gigabytes was. Only one section for OCing you have to be concerned is OC Tweaker, and i pretty much picked the 4.2 Ghz preset and tweaked my vcore down from there.

as for height of VRM heatsink, it's about half the height of my Crucial DDR4 plain greensticks (no heatsink), so it's not that tall at all. Why you ask?

if you do use the m.2 slot, it will disable PCI-E slot 5 and two of the SATA6 ports on the mobo, so you're better off getting a PCI-E m.2 adapter card and put that in PCI-E Slot 5 instead.


----------



## Silent Scone

Damn, X99-Deluxe gone up in smoke too. User error









Suspiciously after running 1.5v DRAM


----------



## earlcray

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B_v6kMgAqYWNjU19VSnZWenM/edit
> 
> provided i'm not doing 1.3v overclocking, i'm on 1.19v, and the hottest it ever gets on my push/pull Seidon 240m is 65c on Core 2, my hottest core out of the rest, every other core is 3 to 5 Celcius lower.
> 
> Coming from Gigabyte x79 UP4, the UEFI of it is simpler and not all over the place like Gigabytes was. Only one section for OCing you have to be concerned is OC Tweaker, and i pretty much picked the 4.2 Ghz preset and tweaked my vcore down from there.
> 
> as for height of VRM heatsink, it's about half the height of my Crucial DDR4 plain greensticks (no heatsink), so it's not that tall at all. Why you ask?
> 
> if you do use the m.2 slot, it will disable PCI-E slot 5 and two of the SATA6 ports on the mobo, so you're better off getting a PCI-E m.2 adapter card and put that in PCI-E Slot 5 instead.


Well I've chosen all my parts and the NZXT Kraken has a 280mm radiator which I plan to mount on the top. However I am having trouble choosing a case that will fit all my parts. I'm thinking the VRM heatsink or my G.Skill Ripjaws 4 RAM (red) may be to tall for the radiator. Do you have a ruler handy? I'd appreciate it if you could give me a slightly more accurate measurement.


----------



## earlcray

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Damn, X99-Deluxe gone up in smoke too. User error
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Suspiciously after running 1.5v DRAM


I believe it was also an MSI board

http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=msi_x99_fail&num=1

EDIT: whoops sorry for double post.


----------



## Silent Scone

Both totally different failures but I think the ASUS one is slightly more disconcerting. Suprised there are already kits set to run with 1.5v vdimm too


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *earlcray*
> 
> Well I've chosen all my parts and the NZXT Kraken has a 280mm radiator which I plan to mount on the top. However I am having trouble choosing a case that will fit all my parts. I'm thinking the VRM heatsink or my G.Skill Ripjaws 4 RAM (red) may be to tall for the radiator. Do you have a ruler handy? I'd appreciate it if you could give me a slightly more accurate measurement.


yea it's 58mm in height, the VRM heatsink. My full tower 760t can fit this fine, its a case you can consider, but what are you looking for?


----------



## earlcray

Out of curiosity, are you using the 'OC socket' yet? Yeah, I'm planning on running a 1.35V 16GB 3000Mhz kit from G.Skill.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Both totally different failures but I think the ASUS one is slightly more disconcerting. Suprised there are already kits set to run with 1.5v vdimm too


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> yea it's 58mm in height, the VRM heatsink. My full tower 760t can fit this fine, its a case you can consider, but what are you looking for?


Thanks!
Honestly the case is the last part of my build I can't seem to chose. I'm looking for:


280mm radiator(top mounted) and 120mm radiator support
NO side window
'Silent' design e.g. foam pads, etc.
Easy cable management
Able to fit the EVGA PSU(85mm(H) x 150mm(W) x 200mm(L))
Mid-tower(though I know this is hard to find)
Enough space between the top mounted 280mm and the motherboard, at least 40mm to allow room for the GSkill Ripjaws
A case I was considering was Nanoxia's Deep Silence 1, however I found this diagram on their product page


The height of the VRM is 58mm so this may get in the way.


----------



## nemm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlyingSolo*
> 
> Damn if that's the second cpu your using then looks like its going to be same for me. Since we have the same batch. I should hopefully have all my parts by end of next week. And see what overclocks i can get


Yep that is cpu#2. It was better than the first but not by much at the end of testing using H100, when using water I will push a lot further but just waiting on graphics cards. On a side note after I found a stable overclock I tried pushing the uncore up from 30 to 40 which was still stable but I was getting worse scores in all benchmarks for anything over 30, is th is the same for others?


----------



## centvalny

4X8GB and 4x4GB Hynix tests



http://imgur.com/aaKD6Ue





http://imgur.com/jU8Qt5M


----------



## Nizzen

I have some Crucial 2133 4x4GB and managed to OC it to 2933 15-15-15-35-1t. Just pumped the voltage to 1.35v. RVE and 5960x

For budget people, there is hope









24/7 settings:

http://valid.x86.fr/iwzdma


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *centvalny*
> 
> 4X8GB and 4x4GB Hynix tests
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/aaKD6Ue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/jU8Qt5M


Nice! What VDIMM?


----------



## iBored

I can't seem to set my cpu strap to 125. Odd. I thought I'd raise the bclk before the ratio, but it just can't boot with 125. Xmp for my gskill 2400 sets my bclk to 100 too.

Also, I'm getting 2 cores at 80C at 4.3ghz, 100mHz bclk, at 1.15V.
Not pleased. Maybe it's time to upgrade my rads too? 1x360 and 1x240 Sr-1 isn't enough for 5930k plus a 780?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Both totally different failures but I think the ASUS one is slightly more disconcerting. Suprised there are already kits set to run with 1.5v vdimm too


I agree. The MSI failure was over by the panel header - distant from the VRMs.


----------



## Raghar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Captain_cannonfodder*
> 
> Worth the upgrade from a 2600K?


Yes, but get new GFX card first 580 was nice card, but it's quite old already. (NVidia wants to release something new soon, so it's perfect opportunity. DDR4 isn't there yet at nice prices with sufficient number of competing brands, thus you'd be quite limited in choice when you'd upgrade your CPU in next two months.)


----------



## Jpmboy

Anyone using an M.2 SSD as their system drive? Tempted to try...

I have one of these: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820249046&ignorebbr=1&cm_re=PPSSXTXPZMDGRI-_-20-249-046-_-Product

does it just lay under (overhanging) graphics cards?


----------



## VSG

^ If you already have it, then try it out. It should be under the GPUs or elsewhere depending on your board. I am waiting for a decent x4 PCI-E version myself.


----------



## krel

My CPU is now at 4.5GHz, VIN 1.9, Vcore 1.32. Cinebench actually runs fine and repeatably at 1.3, giving 1760-1770 each time, but AIDA64 would occasionally crash, same at 1.31. I ran AIDA64 last night for about six hours, the temperatures eventually creeped up to about 77C and it tossed a hardware error. Is that expected, when stress testing like that? It seems like I have enough radiator to keep things at a stable temperature and avoid the slow creep up, I'm wondering if it could be indicating that I didn't do a good job with the paste - I used the pea-sized blob method. Temperature at idle seems to be staying right at 36C.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> ^ If you already have it, then try it out. It should be under the GPUs or elsewhere depending on your board. I am waiting for a decent x4 PCI-E version myself.


Already "in-house". On the r5e it lays flat in the space under the gfx cards ends. any eta on x4?


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raghar*
> 
> Yes, but get new GFX card first 580 was nice card, but it's quite old already. (NVidia wants to release something new soon, so it's perfect opportunity. DDR4 isn't there yet at nice prices with sufficient number of competing brands, thus you'd be quite limited in choice when you'd upgrade your CPU in next two months.)


I have a 780Ti, I just haven't been on OCN for about two years.


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Already "in-house". On the r5e it lays flat in the space under the gfx cards ends. any eta on x4?


Intel and Samsung have some in the making for Q4, may not arrive in time for a new x99 build now though.


----------



## ean611

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Intel and Samsung have some in the making for Q4, may not arrive in time for a new x99 build now though.


Intel 730 SSDs 25% off on Newegg though through today. 2 of these in RAID 0 is quite fast. My local Fry's matched that price, 262.49 for 480gb yesterday. YMMV


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ean611*
> 
> Intel 730 SSDs 25% off on Newegg though through today. 2 of these in RAID 0 is quite fast. My local Fry's matched that price, 262.49 for 480gb yesterday. YMMV


Those are still SATA limited


----------



## Silent Scone

I tried a cheap Intel 80GB one to load WIN7 on but it was hanging my WIN8. Not tried since flashing though. TBH it's just refreshing to have more than too native 6gb/s ports.

X79 really was long in the tooth


----------



## ean611

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Those are still SATA limited


Yes they are. They also scale extremely well in RAID 0, are cheaper than NVMe, and are available today.

Plus, the performance difference on a large memory (>16GB RAM) system is going to be small.

I was just pointing out as it's a sick price for a drive that scales very well in RAID, with 2-5 of them beating single non-Intel PCI-e drives in throughput.

https://www.google.com/shopping/product/15566306808872808991?q=p3700+intel&es_sm=122&biw=1294&bih=909&bav=on.2,or.r_cp.r_qf.&bvm=bv.74649129,d.cGE,pv.xjs.s.en_US.ZIOukfQmgk&tch=1&ech=1&psi=vncMVL6dHeT2iwK73YDICw.1410103230229.7&ei=2HcMVPicHYaZjAKZuIHoCw&ved=0CJcEEKYrMAE

To compare, this is a bootable (Windows 8.1 only) PCI-e 400GB drive with 2.4GB/s (or so) throughput.

EDIT: Also, PCI-e drive doesn't have cool skull logo on it. Don't stickers add 5HP?


----------



## Nizzen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Those are still SATA limited


2x 850pro Asus RVE x99:

http://s413.photobucket.com/user/Nizzen/media/2x850prox99.png.html

Does any m.2 beat that that are in stock?


----------



## rpjkw11

Deleted by Poster.


----------



## BackwoodsNC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krel*
> 
> My CPU is now at 4.5GHz, VIN 1.9, Vcore 1.32. Cinebench actually runs fine and repeatably at 1.3, giving 1760-1770 each time, but AIDA64 would occasionally crash, same at 1.31. I ran AIDA64 last night for about six hours, the temperatures eventually creeped up to about 77C and it tossed a hardware error. Is that expected, when stress testing like that? It seems like I have enough radiator to keep things at a stable temperature and avoid the slow creep up, I'm wondering if it could be indicating that I didn't do a good job with the paste - I used the pea-sized blob method. Temperature at idle seems to be staying right at 36C.


Well, more rad space is needed under those long term loads. If you expect to be doing lots of six plus hour work then you need more rad space; if not then you are fine if you are happy with your temps. As for your tim method; are your temps across your cores close? If so, then the tim is fine.


----------



## Chip Pippins

This is driving me nuts...I tried another Prime95 on only 8 threads, yet my voltage still peaked at 1.423 even though I set it manually to 1.275v in bios.I don't know what's going on and it's making me a little uneasy.


----------



## carlhil2

Found my 24/7 stable OC...


----------



## krel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BackwoodsNC*
> 
> Well, more rad space is needed under those long term loads. If you expect to be doing lots of six plus hour work then you need more rad space; if not then you are fine if you are happy with your temps. As for your tim method; are your temps across your cores close? If so, then the tim is fine.


How close is close enough on the core temps? Just ran it a bit, these are the current average temps.

63.0
60.4
66.2
59.1
67.8
61.3
64.7
57.2


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nizzen*
> 
> 2x 850pro Asus RVE x99:
> 
> Does any m.2 beat that that are in stock?


Yours has the same limitation as all current SSD's, crappy random read speeds that bottleneck the majority of all desktop use. Even Intels new flagship enterprise P3700 with >2K seq read/2K write was no better than a $200 SSD setup for desktop use because of bottleneck poor random read speeds, in fact it couldnt even do 40k random 4k read at Q 1-4, which is currently the best.

The only upgrade in last several years that will be noticable for typical desktop user with a modern SSD, raid or not, is soon to be released samsungs nvem m2/pcie XS1715 which is first SSD in a long time to actually increase small random read speeds to 100K or more, which is a huge improvement in parallelism bottleneck. Then hope many more companies follow suit.

But yeah, not out yet. That will be the first impressive SSD setup since X25m came out.


----------



## CasualCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Found my 24/7 stable OC...


nice


----------



## BackwoodsNC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krel*
> 
> How close is close enough on the core temps? Just ran it a bit, these are the current average temps.
> 
> 63.0
> 60.4
> 66.2
> 59.1
> 67.8
> 61.3
> 64.7
> 57.2


From what i noticed (I don't have HW-E) it looks like on average a 7c temp diference between coldest to hottest cores. That is just from looking at what people are posting on here.


----------



## Silent Scone

Edit: Misread


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Found my 24/7 stable OC...


Hello

Looks like it has drooped 16GB of the memory. If none of the modules are faulty the system is unstable during POST.


----------



## Silent Scone

Hmm I can't get adaptive cache to go where I want l. Can people post up their adaptive cache offset / additional turbo voltage?

Thinking of just sticking with manual


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Looks like it has drooped 16GB of the memory. If none of the modules are faulty the system is unstable during POST.


I took 2 sticks out, I am running dual til I I solve my issue..I am really happy with this chip though, I didn't expect to OC 8 cores past 4.4 with reasonable temps/volts, my mobo may be bad though..I'll wait til new boards are released...


----------



## Raghar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Captain_cannonfodder*
> 
> I have a 780Ti, I just haven't been on OCN for about two years.


Then upgrade away. 6-cores beats 4, and GTX 780 Ti wants them badly. RAM prices probably stabilize in two months when they would milk every enthusiast who was early adopter. So it's no brainer. Or you can wait just before Xmas and give yourself a present.


----------



## SSTGohanX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> I took 2 sticks out, I am running dual til I I solve my issue..I am really happy with this chip though, I didn't expect to OC 8 cores past 4.4 with reasonable temps/volts, my mobo may be bad though..I'll wait til new boards are released...


What board do you have?


----------



## ChronoBodi

Ah guys, problem...

For any of the usual stuff i do (video editing, gaming) the temps are never over 65c.

but all that changes when i tried AVX2 Prime95... it was scary, all cores shot up to 80c range









I mean, what if there's a real world AVX2 program? will it do the same hellish temps from prime 95?

Not even that, EVEN games are using AVX, like GRID 2 is using an AVX executable when you have the right processor.

I'm hoping AVX2 use in real world programs are not as hot as Prime 95 would be.

any ideas? From what i see, if you use AVX2, haswell itself overvolts to do so, is there any way to keep it at the 1.195v i specified? Yes, manual override vcore is one way, but that loses out on low voltage when being idle.

Any ideas guys?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> Ah guys, problem...
> 
> For any of the usual stuff i do (video editing, gaming) the temps are never over 65c.
> 
> but all that changes when i tried AVX2 Prime95... it was scary, all cores shot up to 80c range
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mean, what if there's a real world AVX2 program? will it do the same hellish temps from prime 95?
> 
> Not even that, EVEN games are using AVX, like GRID 2 is using an AVX executable when you have the right processor.
> 
> I'm hoping AVX2 use in real world programs are not as hot as Prime 95 would be.
> 
> any ideas? From what i see, if you use AVX2, haswell itself overvolts to do so, is there any way to keep it at the 1.195v i specified? Yes, manual override vcore is one way, *but that loses out on low voltage when being idle*.
> 
> Any ideas guys?


no using manual voltage with c-states enabled voltage and multiplier will drop on idle. but you have to have windows power plan set to balanced, high performance will keep it @ static voltage and multiplier


----------



## gooface

Looks like I will be sticking with 4ghz for a little while until I can get a side fan on my case or something, after I saw those temps I pulled my side cover off and stuck a big fan next to my PC, those temps never came even close to going that high again.



I might try lowering the volts or raising up to 4.1 or something, but for now I am good till some OC guide or a better bios comes out.


----------



## bastian

Got my build up and running last night. Full specs below. So far I have my 5820K @ 4.4Ghz 1.28v. Most BIOS settings on Auto, except I put the Digi+ Currents at Optimized and Power levels to 120%. Perfectly stable. Going to try for 4.5-4.6. Would like to keep the volts under 1.3v.


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> no using manual voltage with c-states enabled voltage and multiplier will drop on idle. but you have to have windows power plan set to balanced, high performance will keep it @ static voltage and multiplier


i tried manual like you said (override in Asrock term) but it doesn't drop voltage even under balanced...


----------



## Silent Scone

Does here on the x99 deluxe . Check with HWINFO and your OC software


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nizzen*
> 
> 2x 850pro Asus RVE x99:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://s413.photobucket.com/user/Nizzen/media/2x850prox99.png.html
> 
> 
> *Does any m.2 beat that that are in stock*?


http://www.amazon.com/Samsung-XP941-512GB-PCIe-MZHPU512HCGL/dp/B00JOSM3TK/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1410103492&sr=8-1&keywords=Samsung+XP941
but expensive. Most SSDs in raid 0 will pull those numbers.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> i tried manual like you said (override in Asrock term) but it doesn't drop voltage even under balanced...


check that min proc state is set to 0% and max to 100% in the windows power profile


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Samsung-XP941-512GB-PCIe-MZHPU512HCGL/dp/B00JOSM3TK/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1410103492&sr=8-1&keywords=Samsung+XP941
> but expensive. Most SSDs in raid 0 will pull those numbers.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> check that min proc state is set to 0% and max to 100% in the windows power profile


Yea, but, no RAID pain-in-the-butt issues and finally, a single drive capable of RAID speeds. but yea, $750, ouch.

And i figured out my optimum power plan, its 95% minimum and 100% maximum. What this does is that for idle web browsing or anything not intenstive, its always 3 ghz @ 0.987v, but when i do video editing it revs up to full speed @ 1.185v. The default balanced profile was too lame, so this is much better power on demand.


----------



## VSG

I bet those aren't msrp prices though, the seller is an OEM builder.


----------



## kael13

Getting pretty excited for the next week or two. Still waiting on a bunch of stuff to ship, but I am expecting my 5820k and Rampage V by Tuesday. Tested out my loop with some cheap tubing and that went pretty well. First time with watercooling. Definitely have to make sure everything is done up nice and tight; I had a couple of distilled water leaks but that was through my own error.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> I bet those aren't msrp prices though, the seller is an OEM builder.


^^ this

http://www.flexxmemory.co.uk/solid-state-drives-ssd/samsung-xp941-512gb-m-2-ngff-pcie-solid-state-drive-ssd-2280-mzhpu512hcgl-00000/?setCurrencyId=1

http://www.flexxmemory.co.uk/solid-state-drives-ssd/samsung-xp941-256gb-m-2-ngff-pcie-solid-state-drive-ssd-2280-mzhpu256hcgl-00000/


----------



## OCmember

Visiting this thread gives me the feeling of Xmas! Thank you all for the joy!


----------



## Mitchell7

I'm still waiting on some of my parts too although the Rampage V Extreme should arrive on Tuesday along with some of the water cooling parts.

Getting closer


----------



## thrgk

What do you guys think the best x99 mobo would be to get for quad gpu/overclocking?

I like asus, but after the burning issue idk. I like the looks of the MSi and EVGA, but idk if i trust them


----------



## carlhil2

That Asus WS mobo looks a beast, will be switching to it once MC gets them...


----------



## OCmember

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> What do you guys think the best x99 mobo would be to get for quad gpu/overclocking?
> 
> I like asus, but after the burning issue idk. I like the looks of the MSi and EVGA, but idk if i trust them


Asrock is solid. Either way you are getting early adopter issues. My EVGA 760 A1 Rev1.0 didn't support the Xeons until Rev1.1 was only a matter of a simple board mod but it is what it is, early adopter risks


----------



## bastian

I must have got a good CPU as I am now at 4.5Ghz with same volts rock stable 1.28v. Next up is 4.6Ghz









Max load temp under stress is 73 degrees in my system. Typical usage around 60 degrees.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> What do you guys think the best x99 mobo would be to get for quad gpu/overclocking?
> 
> I like asus, but after the burning issue idk. I like the looks of the MSi and EVGA, but idk if i trust them


The X99 Deluxe doesn't support quad GPU

I would go with the ROG V. I seriously wouldn't let one board failure put you off. It's clearly a manufacturing fault and one incident is hardly cause for concern


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bastian*
> 
> I must have got a good CPU as I am now at 4.5Ghz with same volts rock stable 1.28v. Next up is 4.6Ghz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Max load temp under stress is 73 degrees in my system. Typical usage around 60 degrees.


That's a great chip.


----------



## krulin_m

So I tried to play around a tiny bit and get to around the 4.6Ghz mark on my CPU but due to much lack of knowledge I wasn't able to.







I did however manage to get my RAM to run at 2666 15-15-15-35. Stock specs on this Crucial RAM is stated at 2133 15-15-15-36.

I don't know how much of an improvement speeding up the RAM will actually have though. And I'm also having to basically re-learn everything as if I'm starting from scratch.









EDIT: Is there a way I can update my link in the leaderboard without adding my name a second time?


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krulin_m*
> 
> So I tried to play around a tiny bit and get to around the 4.6Ghz mark on my CPU but due to much lack of knowledge I wasn't able to.


It should be as simply as bumping your voltage up a little bit (might need as much as 0.05 more), and raising the CPU multiplier up by 1.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krulin_m*
> 
> I don't know how much of an improvement speeding up the RAM will actually have though.


Not much, but if its stable keep it for sure!


----------



## CasualCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> Yea, but, no RAID pain-in-the-butt issues and finally, a single drive capable of RAID speeds. but yea, $750, ouch.
> 
> And i figured out my optimum power plan, its 95% minimum and 100% maximum. What this does is that for idle web browsing or anything not intenstive, its always 3 ghz @ 0.987v, but when i do video editing it revs up to full speed @ 1.185v. The default balanced profile was too lame, so this is much better power on demand.


I'm trying to figure out how to get my voltage to drop now in idle too with no luck. C states, EIST enabled, balanced power in Windows, etc.


----------



## krulin_m

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> It should be as simply as bumping your voltage up a little bit (might need as much as 0.05 more), and raising the CPU multiplier up by 1.
> Not much, but if its stable keep it for sure!


Right. But being the super noob I am, and admittedly not reading the Haswell OC guide like I should. I just don't know enough (i.e. which voltages, etc.) to try and get that 4.6+ overclock. LOL.

That said, the 4.5 from a stock 3.3 is a heck of a nice gain. Anything beyond that is just gravy.

I do hope that when I get my RVE (Wednesday) along with my case and proper watercooling parts, my 5930K will clock as nicely or even better.


----------



## Chip Pippins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> Ah guys, problem...
> 
> For any of the usual stuff i do (video editing, gaming) the temps are never over 65c.
> 
> but all that changes when i tried AVX2 Prime95... it was scary, all cores shot up to 80c range
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mean, what if there's a real world AVX2 program? will it do the same hellish temps from prime 95?
> 
> Not even that, EVEN games are using AVX, like GRID 2 is using an AVX executable when you have the right processor.
> 
> I'm hoping AVX2 use in real world programs are not as hot as Prime 95 would be.
> 
> any ideas? From what i see, if you use AVX2, haswell itself overvolts to do so, is there any way to keep it at the 1.195v i specified? Yes, manual override vcore is one way, but that loses out on low voltage when being idle.
> 
> Any ideas guys?


This is EXACTLY the issue I am having. Prime95, for whatever reason is bumping my manually set 1.255v @ 4.5ghz up to 1.408v. It might be something to do with speedstepping or turboboost, although I'm not sure how to correct it. Temps are spiking into the 70C range under full load.

I did some other benchmarks, it seems Passmark 'Performance Test' also causes this spike when doing the CPU test. Cinebench, however, does not cause the spike.


----------



## Accuracy158

Got it all set up but haven't got to the overclocking yet. (I still have school to worry about.)


----------



## thrgk

So what are my board choices that support quad ?


----------



## Martyfish78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> So what are my board choices that support quad ?


try this
http://uk.hardware.info/reviews/5600/2/15-intel-x99-motherboards-review-new-boards-for-haswell-e-pci-express-lanes-for-sli-and-crossfire


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CasualCat*
> 
> I'm trying to figure out how to get my voltage to drop now in idle too with no luck. C states, EIST enabled, balanced power in Windows, etc.


i have C3 disabled, every other Cs enabled, and tweaked balanced power to do 95% minimum and 100% maximum.

Oddly enough, it's perfect, idle 0.987v at 3ghz, any serious workload will kick it up to OC levels as i specified. the default balanced profile was WAY TOO leaning on weaksauce clock modes, doesn't even kick in OC even in video editing.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chip Pippins*
> 
> This is EXACTLY the issue I am having. Prime95, for whatever reason is bumping my manually set 1.255v @ 4.5ghz up to 1.408v. It might be something to do with speedstepping or turboboost, although I'm not sure how to correct it. Temps are spiking into the 70C range under full load.
> 
> I did some other benchmarks, it seems Passmark 'Performance Test' also causes this spike when doing the CPU test. Cinebench, however, does not cause the spike.


Yea, its odd how one specific 100% load across all 16 threads is nice and cool on Cinebench, yet its hell when it comes to Prime95 AVX. Lets hope real world AVX is not as harsh as the stress test benchmarks are.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> Yea, but, no RAID pain-in-the-butt issues and finally, a single drive capable of RAID speeds. but yea, $750, ouch.
> 
> And i figured out my optimum power plan, i*ts 95% minimum and 100% maximum.* What this does is that for idle web browsing or anything not intenstive, its always 3 ghz @ 0.987v, but when i do video editing it revs up to full speed @ 1.185v. The default balanced profile was too lame, so this is much better power on demand.


so why then would you expect the voltage to drop if your min proc state id 95%
nvm.


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> so why then would you expect the voltage to drop if your min proc state id 95%
> nvm.


i know it doesn't make sense, 95% minimum, but it works.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chip Pippins*
> 
> This is EXACTLY the issue I am having. Prime95, for whatever reason is bumping my manually set 1.255v @ 4.5ghz up to 1.408v. It might be something to do with speedstepping or turboboost, although I'm not sure how to correct it. Temps are spiking into the 70C range under full load.
> 
> I did some other benchmarks, it seems Passmark 'Performance Test' also causes this spike when doing the CPU test. Cinebench, however, does not cause the spike.


See the Stability Testing section in *THIS*

_*Caveat - big, massive, honking, pay attention to this - caveat!* When using adaptive voltage, the top of the curve isn't necessarily the whole story. ASUS drove this point home when we met and I'm doing so now; we all need to do this as a public service to our users and readers. Even though you set 1.25 V as your maximum voltage, under certain very heavy loading conditions (i.e. stress testing), the voltage can and will exceed the maximum you have set. Let me say that again - if you stress test using adaptive voltage, even with the maximum set to 1.25 V, the CPU will - guaranteed - request and receive more voltage than you have told the motherboard to deliver it. It's just the way this works.
In the ASUS demonstrations, setting a maximum 1.25 V in this scenario and then running something like AIDA64, Prime95, etc - any stress testing application designed to stress more than normal loads - the CPU requests and gets ~1.36 V. There is nothing you can do about this and it will happen whether you want it to or not. The only way to prevent stress testing programs from pulling extra voltage is to use a manually set voltage, which takes away your CPU's ability to reduce voltage when idle.
All is not lost though! You probably noticed every time I told you what would happen it went hand in hand with stress testing. That's because those are the only scenarios that will lead to this behavior. In all other circumstances so far as ASUS can tell, the CPU will cap at the set 1.25 V and never exceed it. Even if you're [email protected] it should maintain the 1.25 V cap (though those folding at home are under 100% load all the time and I'd suggest using a manual voltage for those machines just in case). Likewise, video encoding, audio encoding, compression, rendering - any CPU-intensive process, your CPU will maintain the 1.25 V cap.
So, now that you know the very important caveat, set 1.25 V as your maximum voltage with adaptive voltage, enable C1E and EIST (which throttle your multiplier and voltage when not under load) and go on with your merry life knowing your CPU is as relaxed as it can get when idle._


----------



## Chip Pippins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> See the Stability Testing section in *THIS*
> 
> _*Caveat - big, massive, honking, pay attention to this - caveat!* When using adaptive voltage, the top of the curve isn't necessarily the whole story. ASUS drove this point home when we met and I'm doing so now; we all need to do this as a public service to our users and readers. Even though you set 1.25 V as your maximum voltage, under certain very heavy loading conditions (i.e. stress testing), the voltage can and will exceed the maximum you have set. Let me say that again - if you stress test using adaptive voltage, even with the maximum set to 1.25 V, the CPU will - guaranteed - request and receive more voltage than you have told the motherboard to deliver it. It's just the way this works.
> In the ASUS demonstrations, setting a maximum 1.25 V in this scenario and then running something like AIDA64, Prime95, etc - any stress testing application designed to stress more than normal loads - the CPU requests and gets ~1.36 V. There is nothing you can do about this and it will happen whether you want it to or not. The only way to prevent stress testing programs from pulling extra voltage is to use a manually set voltage, which takes away your CPU's ability to reduce voltage when idle.
> All is not lost though! You probably noticed every time I told you what would happen it went hand in hand with stress testing. That's because those are the only scenarios that will lead to this behavior. In all other circumstances so far as ASUS can tell, the CPU will cap at the set 1.25 V and never exceed it. Even if you're [email protected] it should maintain the 1.25 V cap (though those folding at home are under 100% load all the time and I'd suggest using a manual voltage for those machines just in case). Likewise, video encoding, audio encoding, compression, rendering - any CPU-intensive process, your CPU will maintain the 1.25 V cap.
> So, now that you know the very important caveat, set 1.25 V as your maximum voltage with adaptive voltage, enable C1E and EIST (which throttle your multiplier and voltage when not under load) and go on with your merry life knowing your CPU is as relaxed as it can get when idle._


Wow... thanks dude. This pretty much explains what I had been wondering about!!


----------



## icecpu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bastian*
> 
> I must have got a good CPU as I am now at 4.5Ghz with same volts rock stable 1.28v. Next up is 4.6Ghz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Max load temp under stress is 73 degrees in my system. Typical usage around 60 degrees.


I wondering what Ram speed setting you are running at ? Yours rig similar to my, I'm still waiting for the Swiftech H220-X to come .


----------



## FreeElectron

the dude who got a 4.9ghz on 5960x ..
Is it a golden chip? or that's normally achievable.


----------



## erase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nizzen*
> 
> I have some Crucial 2133 4x4GB and managed to OC it to 2933 15-15-15-35-1t. Just pumped the voltage to 1.35v. RVE and 5960x
> 
> For budget people, there is hope
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 24/7 settings:
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/iwzdma


Good stuff, just what I have been asking and looking for. Just goes to show that IC used is likely the same as other kits that cost 2-3 time more. All some one would get with over clocked kits are verified speeds, maybe a better PCB, silly heatsink, and a XMP profile.

I'm buying some of this cheap stuff while IC used is still the same.


----------



## overclockerjames

don't know if i posted mine 5820k here, picked it up a few days ago finally got it setup this weekend.

Benchmarks are at stock speeds.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> the dude who got a 4.9ghz on 5960x ..
> Is it a golden chip? or that's normally achievable.


Half of the time while benching at 4.9GHz results in a crash, so it's not stable. I don't consider it a golden chip because so far I can only get rock solid stability at 4.6GHz. 4.7 and up have random application crashes or idle BSODs every ~30 minutes.

It's just an above average chip that can also boot at high clocks.


----------



## carlhil2

About the ram, it all, at this stage, seems to be able to OC without problem, bumped my [email protected] 2666 and 2800, am now pushing 2600 while tightening my timings...you get 4.4/4.5 with this chip and you will have the speed of a 6-core chip pushing 6.0 and up, crazy fast...


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> Half of the time while benching at 4.9GHz results in a crash, so it's not stable. I don't consider it a golden chip because so far I can only get rock solid stability at 4.6GHz. 4.7 and up have random application crashes or idle BSODs every ~30 minutes.
> 
> It's just an above average chip that can also boot at high clocks.


so
custom water + above average = 4.7 stable
meaning that average should be about 4.4 to 4.6 ?


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> so
> custom water + above average = 4.7 stable
> meaning that average should be about 4.4 to 4.6 ?


Yes, this is exactly what I've seen reported so far.


----------



## szeged

average seems to be 4.4 to 4.6 bench stable, now how many volts it takes is another thing. my garbage cpu requires 1.4v+ for 4.6v to bench stable at.


----------



## carlhil2

I haven't gotten a dud chip from MC yet. average chips, yes, duds, no, I feel luckt in that regard. never had a chip that I wanted to return, YET...


----------



## krel

I'm also seeing a large amount of variation due to ram speeds. It could be the specific board/bios, don't know. Right at the moment I am testing at 4.5/1.305, using the default ram speed which is I think 2133 - if I bump the ram up to 2400 I have to go to 1.320 to get stable again (the ram is 2667.) I'm hoping that's bios and will be addressed.


----------



## szeged

my chip does 4.625 @ 1.44ish volts, didnt try lower yet, with 3000 mhz ram, havent tested the cpu with stock speed ram yet. maybe i can actually get it to post at 4.7 lol.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krel*
> 
> I'm also seeing a large amount of variation due to ram speeds. It could be the specific board/bios, don't know. Right at the moment I am testing at 4.5/1.305, using the default ram speed which is I think 2133 - if I bump the ram up to 2400 I have to go to 1.320 to get stable again (the ram is 2667.) I'm hoping that's bios and will be addressed.


Try messing with your cache first..


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> average seems to be 4.4 to 4.6 bench stable, now how many volts it takes is another thing. my garbage cpu requires 1.4v+ for 4.6v to bench stable at.


This. I need 1.42V to be stress test stable @ 4.5GHz. But at the same time my chip can boot up and run a bench or two before crashing with 4.9GHz @1.475V.

I'm going to get another 5960X and hope for 4.5GHz @1.3V or 4.7 @1.45V Stable. 1.45V seems to be the maximum my cooling can provide long term, with temps hitting a max of 72°C after 15 minutes of stressing.


----------



## krel

What do you guys consider to be "stable?" If I can run AIDA for six hours and then get a blue screen, is that stable? (to me it's not.). Just wondering if there's some sort of official standard for the verified CPU-Z reports?


----------



## szeged

my temps havent broken 60c yet from what i remember, but my chip refuses to boot past 4.7ghz no matter what. ill be getting a different one as soon as amazon has them again.


----------



## iBored

4.2ghz, 1.1V, 75C, Stable
4.3ghz, 1.1V, -, Unable to boot
4.3ghz, 1.15V, 81C, Stable
4.4ghz, 1.15V, -, Boot only
4.4ghz, 1.2V, 87C, Stable but too hot.

How did you guys get load temps below 80?!?!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krel*
> 
> What do you guys consider to be "stable?" If I can run AIDA for six hours and then get a blue screen, is that stable? (to me it's not.). Just wondering if there's some sort of official standard for the verified CPU-Z reports?


no stability requirement was mentioned in the OP. I think it's OMG i made it to windows cpuZ "validation".







That's pretty standard tho.


----------



## bastian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *icecpu*
> 
> I wondering what Ram speed setting you are running at ? Yours rig similar to my, I'm still waiting for the Swiftech H220-X to come .


My G.Skill is at stock 2400 15-15-15-35 1.2v


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iBored*
> 
> 4.2ghz, 1.1V, 75C, Stable
> 4.3ghz, 1.1V, -, Unable to boot
> 4.3ghz, 1.15V, 81C, Stable
> 4.4ghz, 1.15V, -, Boot only
> 4.4ghz, 1.2V, 87C, Stable but too hot.
> 
> How did you guys get load temps below 80?!?!


which cpu do you have?

what cooling do you have?

my cpu is being cooled with 4 480mm monsta radiators.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> no stability requirement was mentioned in the OP. I think it's OMG i made it to windows cpuZ "validation".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's pretty standard tho.


This is what I assumed. Otherwise we wouldn't get to see any LN2 results!


----------



## iBored

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> which cpu do you have?
> 
> what cooling do you have?
> 
> my cpu is being cooled with 4 480mm monsta radiators.


Woah. Ok.
I'm on a 360 and 240 SR1 with eloop b12-2s.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iBored*
> 
> 4.2ghz, 1.1V, 75C, Stable
> 4.3ghz, 1.1V, -, Unable to boot
> 4.3ghz, 1.15V, 81C, Stable
> 4.4ghz, 1.15V, -, Boot only
> 4.4ghz, 1.2V, 87C, Stable but too hot.
> 
> How did you guys get load temps below 80?!?!


I'm using two 480 and one 240 rad.


----------



## krel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> no stability requirement was mentioned in the OP. I think it's OMG i made it to windows cpuZ "validation".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's pretty standard tho.


Ok, that's actually really good to know. I'm trying to find a stable setup at 4.5 for long term use, I don't feel as bad when I see these 4.8+ CPUs.


----------



## krel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> my cpu is being cooled with 4 480mm monsta radiators.


Which fans are you using? I'm kinda thinking I made a mistake with these noctua fans - they're VERY quiet, but at only 1300RPM they should be. I just don't seem to have that much airflow through my Monstas and I'm wondering about switching to something with considerably more static pressure - these are only something like 1.7mm.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krel*
> 
> Which fans are you using? I'm kinda thinking I made a mistake with these noctua fans - they're VERY quiet, but at only 1300RPM they should be. I just don't seem to have that much airflow through my Monstas and I'm wondering about switching to something with considerably more static pressure - these are only something like 1.7mm.


all my fans are gentle typhoon ap-15s


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krel*
> 
> Which fans are you using? I'm kinda thinking I made a mistake with these noctua fans - they're VERY quiet, but at only 1300RPM they should be. I just don't seem to have that much airflow through my Monstas and I'm wondering about switching to something with considerably more static pressure - these are only something like 1.7mm.


Single side only? If so, then you may want to switch them. But don't expect magic- that 9 fpi on the Monsta can only scale so much with fan CFM.


----------



## krel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Single side only? If so, then you may want to switch them. But don't expect magic- that 9 fpi on the Monsta can only scale so much with fan CFM.


Push-pull. If more air isn't going to make a difference in temps I won't bother, it just seems like two of these things should be able to keep the CPU only below 70C. I was figuring they'd be enough for CPU/GPU but maybe I'll have to add a third.


----------



## szeged

might be a bad block mount on your cpu, my cpu doesnt break a sweat at almost 1.5v


----------



## bastian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krel*
> 
> What do you guys consider to be "stable?" If I can run AIDA for six hours and then get a blue screen, is that stable? (to me it's not.). Just wondering if there's some sort of official standard for the verified CPU-Z reports?


AIDA or Burn Test is what I use, but I prefer to do more tests with more applications I actually use...


----------



## iBored

How does the new ek pe series perform compare to the monsta rads?
Since I'm going to order from PPC anyway, might as well load on a few more rads.


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iBored*
> 
> How does the new ek pe series perform compare to the monsta rads?
> Since I'm going to order from PPC anyway, might as well load on a few more rads.


If you can wait for a bit, I have 2 Black Ice Nemesis rads on the way to me from HardwareLabs directly and can see how they perform against a few of their competitors. They are especially confident that even their stealth GS series can outperform other, larger rads too.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iBored*
> 
> How does the new ek pe series perform compare to the monsta rads?
> Since I'm going to order from PPC anyway, might as well load on a few more rads.


last i heard the EK rads are extremely good, i might be thinking of their really thick rads though.

maybe try out some of those black ice nemesis rads?


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> If you can wait for a bit, I have 2 Black Ice Nemesis rads on the way to me from HardwareLabs directly and can see how they perform against a few of their competitors. They are especially confident that even their stealth GS series can outperform other, larger rads too.


Thats what I am waiting for, these Monsta rads are messing with my builds, try using a 420mm with push only in a 900D with those big heatsinks in the way...


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krel*
> 
> Which fans are you using? I'm kinda thinking I made a mistake with these noctua fans - they're VERY quiet, but at only 1300RPM they should be. I just don't seem to have that much airflow through my Monstas and I'm wondering about switching to something with considerably more static pressure - these are only something like 1.7mm.


remount the cpu block before buying more rads. what is the delta between the loop temp and the cpu temp?


----------



## krel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> might be a bad block mount on your cpu, my cpu doesnt break a sweat at almost 1.5v


I wondered that too, I unmounted the block and remounted it again today, the original mount had about 95% paste coverage, after I remounted at the temperatures are showing up essentially at the same point.


----------



## szeged

which block do you use?


----------



## iBored

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> If you can wait for a bit, I have 2 Black Ice Nemesis rads on the way to me from HardwareLabs directly and can see how they perform against a few of their competitors. They are especially confident that even their stealth GS series can outperform other, larger rads too.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> last i heard the EK rads are extremely good, i might be thinking of their really thick rads though.
> 
> maybe try out some of those black ice nemesis rads?


16FPI on the Nemesis vs 9FPI on the SR1. This should be interesting.
But call me shallow, but I'm not in to the "dark matter" finish.
It looks more suited for a TUF build.
On that note, JJ did mentioned a possible TUF X99 on Paul's hardware vid.


----------



## szeged

i hate that dark matter finish thing they did on the nemesis, looks so bad imo.


----------



## overclockerjames

I'm posting again, that 1199ghz was when it clocked down the multiplier to 12 and I reported it at the wrong time. Here's the real CPU-Z validator of 4.2ghz on air
http://valid.x86.fr/xj52se


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iBored*
> 
> 16FPI on the Nemesis vs 9FPI on the SR1. This should be interesting.
> But call me shallow, but I'm not in to the "dark matter" finish.
> It looks more suited for a TUF build.
> On that note, JJ did mentioned a possible TUF X99 on Paul's hardware vid.


If FedEx doesn't mess up, there will be a 560 GTX and a 480 GTS in my hands tomorrow morning. They intentionally sent me the 480 GTS instead of the previously agreed 480GTX saying it would end up outperforming my 560 SR1 while needing quieter fans too. Needless to say, I can't wait to test this out!


----------



## Chris123NT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> my chip does 4.625 @ 1.44ish volts, didnt try lower yet, with 3000 mhz ram, havent tested the cpu with stock speed ram yet. maybe i can actually get it to post at 4.7 lol.


I would try backing down the ram before you totally condemn the chip. I have the same stepping as you so I will see what I get once I build the system this week, but RAM speed seems to play a pretty big part of the stability of these CPU's from what I'm seeing. RAM and cache ratio, seems to be an uncore thing like we had back in the 1366 days.

I have 2400 MHz RAM so I should be able to keep the 100 strap with that, I'll see if it makes any difference.


----------



## szeged

tomorrow after work ill try overclocking the cpu with the ram at stock settings and see how it goes.


----------



## bastian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris123NT*
> 
> I would try backing down the ram before you totally condemn the chip. I have the same stepping as you so I will see what I get once I build the system this week, but RAM speed seems to play a pretty big part of the stability of these CPU's from what I'm seeing. RAM and cache ratio, seems to be an uncore thing like we had back in the 1366 days.
> 
> I have 2400 MHz RAM so I should be able to keep the 100 strap with that, I'll see if it makes any difference.


Its true, over 2400Mhz and the CPU starts to need even more volts.


----------



## bastian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *overclockerjames*
> 
> I'm posting again, that 1199ghz was when it clocked down the multiplier to 12 and I reported it at the wrong time. Here's the real CPU-Z validator of 4.2ghz on air
> http://valid.x86.fr/xj52se


At 1.2v you should be able to hit around 4.4, unless you got a dud chip.


----------



## overclockerjames

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bastian*
> 
> At 1.2v you should be able to hit around 4.4, unless you got a dud chip.


I'm going to give 4.2 a test for awhile before pushing it any further. Really this is already so fast it's unbelievable.


----------



## szeged

so far my 5960x has seen about 20% of its usage overclocking and running firestrike, 70% of its usage streaming Vikings and 10% idle. So far id say this is my best money spent yet.


----------



## krel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> remount the cpu block before buying more rads. what is the delta between the loop temp and the cpu temp?


Did, as above. I have a contact thermogun but no temp sensor in the loop itself - the CPU at the moment is steady on 69.6C, and the loop before and after the block - clear tubing, clear water so I don't know how good a read it's even getting - shows about 31C in, 32.5C out. I guess I need to order an inline sensor or two if I want better information.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> which block do you use?


EK Supremacy EVO
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bastian*
> 
> Its true, over 2400Mhz and the CPU starts to need even more volts.


Exactly what I'm seeing. 4.5/1.305/2133 vs 4.5/1.320/2400.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> so far my 5960x has seen about 20% of its usage overclocking and running firestrike, 70% of its usage streaming Vikings and 10% idle. So far id say this is my best money spent yet.


I'm getting my money's worth out of AIDA64, I guess. Maybe I need to buy it.


----------



## Silent Scone

AIDA64, for the cache/memory test I take it? The stress test is a bit pony!


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Those of you who received their 5960X's, do you get a black little sticker that comes with the instruction manual?


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> Those of you who received their 5960X's, do you get a black little sticker that comes with the instruction manual?


No, it's blue like all the other i7 stickers.


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> which cpu do you have?
> 
> what cooling do you have?
> 
> my cpu is being cooled with 4 480mm monsta radiators.












Does it need that much?
I was thinking 2 360 monstas with push pull for cpu + mobo....


----------



## Silent Scone

Don't really need that many for the CPU alone, no. I'd say a good 480 for CPU only loop.


----------



## newpc

waiting for my new ek to release waterblock for the g1 gaming before i go all out on OC









cpuz valid


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krel*
> 
> Did, as above. I have a contact thermogun but no temp sensor in the loop itself - the CPU at the moment is steady on *69.6C, and the loop before and after the block - clear tubing, clear water so I don't know how good a read it's even getting - shows about 31C in, 32.5C* out. I guess I need to order an inline sensor or two if I want better information.
> EK Supremacy EVO
> Exactly what I'm seeing. 4.5/1.305/2133 vs 4.5/1.320/2400.
> I'm getting my money's worth out of AIDA64, I guess. Maybe I need to buy it.


that's not bad. +1.5C on the hot side is good. But +40C for the chip is a lot... It's a hot one but not that unusual. Used a top thermal paste I'm sure. Gotta keep your water temp down some how. What's the approx ambient room temp during those measurements?


----------



## Kimir

lol first time I see this, with your link: "This ID is valid, but not published" just that, no image, no nothing.


----------



## Silent Scone

my loop maxes out under load at 30c







.

That's obviously with three GPU also. That's from an inline sensor. If your loop is fairly small I'd say it's probably a little higher than that.


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> Those of you who received their 5960X's, do you get a black little sticker that comes with the instruction manual?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, it's blue like all the other i7 stickers.
Click to expand...

That is upsetting









First no black box, then no black sticker.









Guess I'll just have to request another one and use the Sandy Bridge - E black sticker. It seriously looks so good on the SLI Bridge.


----------



## Silent Scone

Only it has nothing to do with SLI









Picking hairs though


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> my loop maxes out under load at 30c
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> That's obviously with three GPU also. That's from an inline sensor. If your loop is fairly small I'd say it's probably a little higher than that.


you need an aquarium chiller!









I should have everything here later today to put this x99 on the bench. *What's the opinion.. W7x64 or W8.1x64?*

I've never used 8.1...


----------



## Chip Pippins

I'm thinking about adding another radiator to my loop. I have 1 240mm in the front (60mm thick) currently cooling the CPU. The reason it's in the front is it was too large with fans to fit on the top. I picked up a smaller low-profile 240mm for the top. So I'll have a front 240mm x 60mm and top 240mm x 30mm cooling the CPU.

Anyone know how much of a difference I can expect once I add the second rad? A few degrees?

Also update on OC, here's where I stand.

CPU Stable @ 4.5ghz on 1.265v (Cache @ 1.265v, Input @ 1.9v). Idle temps on CPU @ 31C average. 60C under 100% load (with the exception of Prime95 which spikes it to 75C and 1.38v). Ram stable @ 3000mhz on 1.35v.

I haven't had any BSODs on these settings. I must say I am extremely pleased with where I ended up. Could try pushing it a little higher but it would probably offer little gain. This CPU is a monster and was well worth the money for sure.


----------



## Silent Scone

Benching, besides Firestrike - Win7. Loads of stuff on the bot doesn't allow Win8, very frustrating. Windows 8.1 for daily use here.

Hey, 30c for three cards is pretty good going







. I've thought about chiller many a time. May have a play at some point


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Benching, besides Firestrike - Win7. Loads of stuff on the bot doesn't allow Win8, very frustrating. Windows 8.1 for daily use here.
> 
> *Hey, 30c for three cards is pretty good going*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I've thought about chiller many a time. May have a play at some point


for sure, 3 kingpins also put out alot of heat.







with 4x420 and one 360 I can still heat it up to almost 10C above ambient air temp running >1.35V on the cards.









so, W7x64? eh,

any use "sysprep audit" to locate programs, users, etc on a M.2 and system on a regular SSD?


----------



## Silent Scone

That's a lot of watts to cool









Ambient room temp is normally around 24 to 26 here at the moment. Obviously I'm talking about 1.212v so slightly more elegant voltage


----------



## Weber

Here's what jj says, but no voltages given.


----------



## Mand12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> That's a lot of watts to cool


From the perspective of an overclocking noob, how do I go about estimating the power usage of an overclocked CPU? Say either 5820k or 5960x, how do I make an estimate for a power supply when I'm not sure how much power I'll be pulling for the CPU before I order it? I'm anticipating a multi-GPU system as well, so power supply choice is rather important.


----------



## szeged

New 5960x on its way, it'll be here tomorrow.


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> New 5960x on its way, it'll be here tomorrow.


Watch it not boot at 4.1 GHz now









Who am I kidding though- your luck with CPUs has been great. I would have been content with your original 5960x as well.


----------



## szeged

Lol, if this one sucks too I might just shoot myself.

Or keep buying5960x till I get a good one.


----------



## JG22193

Just a little information to the early overclockers on the x99 platform. The voltages seem high and here is a post of an ASUS X99 Deluxe going up in smoke. I'd be careful and take caution

http://www.legitreviews.com/intel-x99-motherboard-goes-up-in-smoke-for-reasons-unknown_150008


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> Lol, if this one sucks too I might just shoot myself.
> 
> Or keep buying5960x till I get a good one.


Just name that Dodge to me in your will, thanks








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JG22193*
> 
> Just a little information to the early overclockers on the x99 platform. The voltages seem high and here is a post of an ASUS X99 Deluxe going up in smoke. I'd be careful and take caution
> 
> http://www.legitreviews.com/intel-x99-motherboard-goes-up-in-smoke-for-reasons-unknown_150008


Already discussed before, one incident isn't worrisome. Note also they ran the Kingston DDR4 pre-release kits at 1.5V before which may have had an effect here also. 1.4v is probably the max I would personally go with DDR4 on air based on what other overclockers are saying.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mand12*
> 
> From the perspective of an overclocking noob, how do I go about estimating the power usage of an overclocked CPU? Say either 5820k or 5960x, how do I make an estimate for a power supply when I'm not sure how much power I'll be pulling for the CPU before I order it? I'm anticipating a multi-GPU system as well, so power supply choice is rather important.


I'm by no means an expert, but you want to give yourself around 350 to 400w over to compensate for overclocking. This in no way includes Classifieds as they're just on a completely different level. I'd suggest 1500-1600w minimum with 2 to 3 of them









But for anything else, say reference 780s or Titans, Titan Blacks you should be good with around 1200 to 1300w. Three Titan Blacks for example can use the best part of a 1000W once the PT is unlocked. So say 300w for the rest of your system is a good gauge.

You won't really go wrong as long as you don't skimp!


----------



## FreeElectron

At what ddr4 clock speed does the strap increase to 1.25?


----------



## OCmember

Has there been any research about if a chip sucks in one motherboard it'll suck in all other boards? Bios could change things around, too


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I'm by no means an expert, but you want to give yourself around 350 to 400w over to compensate for overclocking. This in no way includes Classifieds as they're just on a completely different level. I'd suggest 1500-1600w minimum with 2 to 3 of them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But for anything else, say reference 780s or Titans, Titan Blacks you should be good with around 1200 to 1300w. Three Titan Blacks for example can use the best part of a 1000W once the PT is unlocked. So say 300w for the rest of your system is a good gauge.
> 
> You won't really go wrong as long as you don't skimp!


Best to get one with 30A on +3.3V rail is what I've read. The 12V rail is not affecting the CPU - correct?


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> At what ddr4 clock speed does the strap increase to 1.25?


Above 2400 MHz as far as I can see.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> That's a lot of watts to cool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ambient room temp is normally around 24 to 26 here at the moment. Obviously I'm talking about 1.212v so slightly more elegant voltage


yeah - at stock voltage and 1300, the cards stay below 40C, and fans never really spin up.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCmember*
> 
> Has there been any research about if a chip sucks in one motherboard it'll suck in all other boards? Bios could change things around, too


This happens.

Some good boards out there with limited bios' that limit overclocks.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Above 2400 MHz as far as I can see.


so when you putting that bertha batch chip to work? I should have it going by tomorrow.. that's if I cave and go with W8.1, otherwise W7x64 and no key.

anyway, 8 cores at 4.5 for 24/7 and bench stable @ 4.7 and I'm happy.


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Above 2400 MHz as far as I can see.


Depend on the board I guess, strap 100 should work at any speed soon:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Which CPU "strap" 100 or 125? 125 is better for 2666 on this board. Intel only sent out micrcode rececntly to patch 2666, 2933 and 3200 on 100. The UEFI build you have there might not have that patch yet (deluxe does from 0701 onwards I think). RVE will get another update soon.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Best to get one with 30A on +3.3V rail is what I've read. The 12V rail is not affecting the CPU - correct?


Nope, well both I think. Definitely mostly off 12v


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> so when you putting that bertha batch chip to work? I should have it going by tomorrow.. that's if I cave and go with W8.1, otherwise W7x64 and no key.
> 
> anyway, 8 cores at 4.5 for 24/7 and bench stable @ 4.7 and I'm happy.


Not immediately, hearing about DDR4 pricing dropping real soon in 1-2 weeks and awaiting Amazon to get the RVE/other boards in the same time. I am working on the m-ITX build with the GF in the meantime to keep me distracted.


----------



## Silent Scone

0701 on the Deluxe is a far better BIOS, just saying for anyone having a few hiccups.


----------



## Chip Pippins

Using a 125 strap at 3000mhz. I think from 2400 to 3000 125 is the ticket.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> 0701 on the Deluxe is a far better BIOS, just saying for anyone having a few hiccups.


In terms of stability?


----------



## Silent Scone

*nods*


----------



## FlyingSolo

Need some advice from you all. Which mATX board is the better one . ASRock Fatal1ty X99M Killer micro or EVGA X99 Micro


----------



## VSG

Anyone tried Nvidia surround on an x99 board yet? Apparently it is broken on all boards and people were told a new Nvidia driver is coming to fix that. Not an issue with AMD cards as far as I know.


----------



## krel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> AIDA64, for the cache/memory test I take it? The stress test is a bit pony!


Yeah, for stability. I'm trying to find a decent point to sit at. I've had a couple runs where it's been stable for 6+ hours and then BSOD. Increasing the memory speed at all definitely causes it to be far less stable.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> that's not bad. +1.5C on the hot side is good. But +40C for the chip is a lot... It's a hot one but not that unusual. Used a top thermal paste I'm sure. Gotta keep your water temp down some how. What's the approx ambient room temp during those measurements?


Ambient is around 78F or so, maybe 25-26C. I used the paste that came with the EK block, Gelid extreme, something like that.


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlyingSolo*
> 
> Need some advice from you all. Which mATX board is the better one . ASRock Fatal1ty X99M Killer micro or EVGA X99 Micro


Considering past EVGA mobos with their spotty BIOS, Asrock is the better bet here. The UEFI is better for me to navigate through.

So, in terms of UEFI rankings it's
1. Asus
2. Asrock
3. Gigabyte
4. MSI
5. EVGA

And, Asrock has been doing mobos for longer than EVGA, so there's more experience from Asrock, IMO.

Now, i am not brand loyal, it's simply about which has the features for the best price. Last time in x79, it was the Gigabyte x79 up4. Now it's Asrock x99 Extreme 4.


----------



## FlyingSolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> Considering past EVGA mobos with their spotty BIOS, Asrock is the better bet here. The UEFI is better for me to navigate through.
> 
> So, in terms of UEFI rankings it's
> 1. Asus
> 2. Asrock
> 3. Gigabyte
> 4. MSI
> 5. EVGA
> 
> And, Asrock has been doing mobos for longer than EVGA, so there's more experience from Asrock, IMO.
> 
> Now, i am not brand loyal, it's simply about which has the features for the best price. Last time in x79, it was the Gigabyte x79 up4. Now it's Asrock x99 Extreme 4.


Thanks. There is only 3 mATX board out now that is

ASRock X99M Extreme 4
ASRock Fatal1ty X99M Killer
EVGA X99 Micro
Gigabyte X99M-Gaming 5 - Not sure when this is coming out at the moment there is a place holder

i must say i have used both asus and asrock boards so far. And there UEFI is great. ASRock Fatal1ty X99M Killer has got all the stuff i need. Only thing is it has so much red on the board. Any idea if there will be an asus mATX board any time soon.


----------



## FlyingSolo

Just bought the ASRock Fatal1ty X99M Killer now. Hope there will be ek motherboard blocks for this board


----------



## nemm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> 0701 on the Deluxe is a far better BIOS, just saying for anyone having a few hiccups.


I found this to be the case also after I reverted back. I can get cinebench to pass everytime running [email protected] with 701 yet 801 it needs over 1.4 and asus oc program manages [email protected] on 701 vs [email protected] on 801.

In before I told you so, the asus oc software isn't garbage, it was the early bios not playing ball and after a bios flash it was performing as I would expect.


----------



## krel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krel*
> 
> Yeah, for stability. I'm trying to find a decent point to sit at. I've had a couple runs where it's been stable for 6+ hours and then BSOD. Increasing the memory speed at all definitely causes it to be far less stable.
> Ambient is around 78F or so, maybe 25-26C. I used the paste that came with the EK block, Gelid extreme, something like that.


I decided I needed to get some baselines to compare to - with the BIOS set as all defaults, no load, the core voltage is at 0.737V. Speed at 1200MHz, if I just leave it like that the temp is sitting at 35C. Ambient is about 26C, and checking the temp of the water in the tubes via contact therm is about 28.5 both before and after the CPU block.

Does that CPU temp, at idle, stock settings, seem really high? Seems like others are reporting idle temperatures several degrees lower.


----------



## Silent Scone

Yep, I use AISuite. Works ok for me. Real temp reports some ridiculously low temps, so scrapped it


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Nope, well both I think. Definitely mostly off 12v


you are right... mainly the 12V. BUt read a HW-E review somewhere and they recommended OC is best with a 30A 3.3V rail. No matter, all of my PSUs are 30A anyway.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Not immediately, hearing about DDR4 pricing dropping real soon in 1-2 weeks and awaiting Amazon to get the RVE/other boards in the same time. I am working on the m-ITX build with the GF in the meantime to keep me distracted.











If they come down more than 10% they'll be a wave of refund/re-purchase. But.. it's inevitable.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krel*
> 
> Yeah, for stability. I'm trying to find a decent point to sit at. I've had a couple runs where it's been stable for 6+ hours and then BSOD. Increasing the memory speed at all definitely causes it to be far less stable.
> Ambient is around 78F or so, maybe 25-26C. I used the paste that came with the EK block, Gelid extreme, something like that.


That's really quite good. if the loop is only 5-7C over ambient you are in good shape wrt the water loop.

edit: with your last post, I'm thinking there is something not right with the mount of that block.


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> 0701 on the Deluxe is a far better BIOS, just saying for anyone having a few hiccups.


hey, i'm curious on what specific settings you did to get to this: (24/7)i7-5960x @ 4.32GHZ 1.185v

im like 200 mhz lower on same volts, but then again all i did was just multiplier and vcore. What else did you do to get that?


----------



## marc0053

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Best to get one with 30A on +3.3V rail is what I've read. The 12V rail is not affecting the CPU - correct?


Interesting, the article you read about this, does it specify shortfalls of lower DC output rating such as 24A on +3.3V rail like in the EVGA 1300 G2?


----------



## centvalny

5960X h20 1.35V


----------



## krel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> edit: with your last post, I'm thinking there is something not right with the mount of that block.


That's what I have been starting to think - but I've removed and remounted the block three times now - 2x rice grain sized blob in the middle on the first and last tries, an X on the second. Temps are the same. Here's a screenshot of CPU-Z and Speedfan. Fan1 is the pump, Fan2 is the radiator fans - the rad fans show 60% there but they're at full speed, 1250ish.


----------



## i7monkey

I really really want to buy this but there seems to be so many issues with RAM not working or people getting dud cpus or even people with board issues.

The last time I overclocked was 4+ years ago so I don't even know what most of the settings in the bios even are, and there seems to be 50 different ways to overclock it.

What settings are max voltages?

What are safe voltages?

etc. etc...

You guys are pro overclockers compared to me and even you guys are frustrated.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> hey, i'm curious on what specific settings you did to get to this: (24/7)i7-5960x @ 4.32GHZ 1.185v
> 
> im like 200 mhz lower on same volts, but then again all i did was just multiplier and vcore. What else did you do to get that?


Every CPU is different, I think at this stage it's safe to say I've got a good chip. Not seen many people benching at 4.75Ghz with less than 1.4v!

That is with uncore 35, cache voltage at 1.2v through using offset, input at 1.9v. LLC Level 5 and most IO voltages increased by 50mv.


----------



## Raghar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> That is upsetting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First no black box, then no black sticker.


My Ivy-E had no black sticker either.


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nizzen*
> 
> I have some Crucial 2133 4x4GB and managed to OC it to 2933 15-15-15-35-1t. Just pumped the voltage to 1.35v. RVE and 5960x
> 
> For budget people, there is hope
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 24/7 settings:
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/iwzdma
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That is pretty awesome! I have the Samsung wonder RAM sticks on my x79 rig and they do very well for what they look like and how much I paid for them, couldn't be happier. I'll have to give these a shot! Really appreciate the info!!


----------



## bastian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nizzen*
> 
> I have some Crucial 2133 4x4GB and managed to OC it to 2933 15-15-15-35-1t. Just pumped the voltage to 1.35v. RVE and 5960x


I wonder what real-world benefit though it would have over the stock 2100Mhz or even 2400Mhz. My G.Skill is out of the box set at 2400Mhz 15-15-15-35 and I know it can go up to 2666Mhz at the same latencies and stock 1.2v, but would it really help real-world usage? From what I've seen setting your RAM over 2400Mhz affects how much juice the CPU needs, so adds heat and possible stability issues. And for me personally, I'd rather have a better CPU overclock and less heat.

I don't know why people would choose Corsair at this point. Way over priced and the latencies are not as good. G.Skill and Crucial have better latency and prices.


----------



## CaliLife17

DO you guys think i should upgrade my ax1200i to a ax1500i? will be runing 5960x, 2x 780ti KPE (upgrading to 2 or 3 980/980 Ti), about 20 Fans, 1 Aquaero 6 XT, and 2x D5 pumps. Just starting to put things together, so trying to see i need to upgrade my PSU.

Will mostly be 24/7 stable OC for gaming and benching, but Benching wont be #1 for the system.


----------



## Nizzen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaliLife17*
> 
> DO you guys think i should upgrade my ax1200i to a ax1500i? will be runing 5960x, 2x 780ti KPE (upgrading to 2 or 3 980/980 Ti), about 20 Fans, 1 Aquaero 6 XT, and 2x D5 pumps. Just starting to put things together, so trying to see i need to upgrade my PSU.
> 
> Will mostly be 24/7 stable OC for gaming and benching, but Benching wont be #1 for the system.


2xpsu is always better









I use 2x 1200i for my 24/7 computer and 2x Antec 1300 for the benchtable.

24/7 computer is 4960x @ 4700 and 2x780ti classy.


----------



## CaliLife17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nizzen*
> 
> 2xpsu is always better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I use 2x 1200i for my 24/7 computer and 2x Antec 1300 for the benchtable.
> 
> 24/7 computer is 4960x @ 4700 and 2x780ti classy.


Trying to stay away from 2xPSU just because of space. Right now im in a 900D, and will have a UT60 480 in P/P on the bottom and another on top. So not really any room for a 2nd PSU. Lady wont let me get a CaseLabs case, until we refinish the office, so 900D is the biggest case i can get right now.


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wb428*
> 
> Ok, initial first test in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3422B903 batch (5960X)
> ASUS X-99E WS
> Corsair Vengeance 2800C16 4x4GB
> Corsair H90 AIO
> 
> Simple quick OC test to see where voltages stood:
> XMP enabled (2800C16)
> Strap/BLCK auto adjusted to 125/127.25
> Set CPU ratio to 34
> Everything else auto
> 
> 1.273v, 4.326GHZ, 68c max temp, Aida64 30 minutes stable. CPUID Validation: http://valid.x86.fr/98b58u
> 
> Now this was just a quick and dirty test without any fiddling, mainly I was just doing a pre-build hardware check. I feel I can get an easy 4.4GHZ 1.25v stable 24/7 clock, but for now I must finish my build!


How are you liking the board? Any pros/cons?


----------



## Nizzen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaliLife17*
> 
> Trying to stay away from 2xPSU just because of space. Right now im in a 900D, and will have a UT60 480 in P/P on the bottom and another on top. So not really any room for a 2nd PSU. Lady wont let me get a CaseLabs case, until we refinish the office, so 900D is the biggest case i can get right now.


LD cooling V8 solves everything









http://s413.photobucket.com/user/Nizzen/media/nizzendatajuni2014.jpg.html


----------



## Chip Pippins

I just realized I had attached my pumps PWM connector to
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nizzen*
> 
> LD cooling V8 solves everything
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://s413.photobucket.com/user/Nizzen/media/nizzendatajuni2014.jpg.html


Obviously some custom work done on the case coloring, looks nice and classy. That radiator is GIGANTIC... What is that a 480mm? Holy crap thats a lot of HDDs. You running those in a RAID?

How's that EVGA board? I've never owned one and was wary to make X99 my first, considering the reviews I've read on them.

J/W, what's up with the 2 PSUs, isn't that a bit of overkill?

(PS: Sorry for the questionspam!







)


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> Interesting, the article you read about this, does it specify shortfalls of lower DC output rating such as 24A on +3.3V rail like in the EVGA 1300 G2?


Hi marc - I've been trying to (re)find that article... I thought I bookmarked it, but doesn't seem so... will be signing off the 4960X in a bit and puitting the 5960x on the bench tonight.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krel*
> 
> That's what I have been starting to think - but I've removed and remounted the block three times now - 2x rice grain sized blob in the middle on the first and last tries, an X on the second. Temps are the same. Here's a screenshot of CPU-Z and Speedfan. Fan1 is the pump, Fan2 is the radiator fans - the rad fans show 60% there but they're at full speed, 1250ish.


Things like lint on either contact surface can affect this, but not all that much. Does that block use "pre-defined pressure" which is usually simply posts that are not threaded all the way down to the socket. (be careful not to over tighten the block tho). Check that each post is fully screwed in if they are the "pre-defined" type.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaliLife17*
> 
> DO you guys think i should upgrade my ax1200i to a ax1500i? will be runing 5960x, 2x 780ti KPE (upgrading to 2 or 3 980/980 Ti), about 20 Fans, 1 Aquaero 6 XT, and 2x D5 pumps. Just starting to put things together, so trying to see i need to upgrade my PSU.
> Will mostly be 24/7 stable OC for gaming and benching, but Benching wont be #1 for the system.


I have 2 1200AXs and a 1500AXi (+ a few others







). The 1500AXi easily runs an OC'd 4960X, 3 OC'd kingpins (well at least up to 1.45V on each - then it will OCP







)+ all the low wattage stuff like pumps, fans, drives..etc in "ParkBench". The PSU fan only comes on when the KPEs are working. In comparison, my ST1500 (30A PCIE rails) would OCP waay before that, 2x1200AX ( not the "i" model - IMO, maybe a better PSU) can run the whole show easily. I use the "add2psu" gizmo to synch the PSUs on start-up, but since getting the 1500i, 1 psu has been enough for all but over-the-top benching with 3 GPUs running.


----------



## krel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Things like lint on either contact surface can affect this, but not all that much. Does that block use "pre-defined pressure" which is usually simply posts that are not threaded all the way down to the socket. (be careful not to over tighten the block tho)


There are posts that screw into the corners, then spring caps you tighten down over the block on each post.


----------



## Nizzen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chip Pippins*
> 
> I just realized I had attached my pumps PWM connector to
> Obviously some custom work done on the case coloring, looks nice and classy. That radiator is GIGANTIC... What is that a 480mm? Holy crap thats a lot of HDDs. You running those in a RAID?
> 
> How's that EVGA board? I've never owned one and was wary to make X99 my first, considering the reviews I've read on them.
> 
> J/W, what's up with the 2 PSUs, isn't that a bit of overkill?
> 
> (PS: Sorry for the questionspam!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


My system drawing 1700w from the wall when benching. Using 2xpsu makes the psus go silent most of the time









14x hdd raid-6 and 8x ssds raid-0 on Areca

On the main 24/7 computer on the picture it is:
Asus R4 Black x79 and 4960x and g.skill 2666cl 10.
780ti classy sli with evga sli bridge


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chip Pippins*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I just realized I had attached my pumps PWM connector to
> Obviously some custom work done on the case coloring, looks nice and classy. That radiator is GIGANTIC... What is that a 480mm? Holy crap thats a lot of HDDs. You running those in a RAID?
> 
> 
> 
> How's that EVGA board? I've never owned one and was wary to make X99 my first, considering the reviews I've read on them.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> J/W, what's up with the 2 PSUs, isn't that a bit of overkill?
> 
> (PS: Sorry for the questionspam!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


That is just the SLi bridge, the motherboard looks to be an ASUS.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krel*
> 
> There are posts that screw into the corners, then spring caps you tighten down over the block on each post.


from the pic, those look like the pre-defined pressure type. Have you checked that the 2011-3 socket end is fully screwed in? And how far down did you tighten the mount knurled knobs down on the posts?


----------



## krel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> from the pic, those look like the pre-defined pressure type. Have you checked that the 2011-3 socket end is fully screwed in? And how far down did you tighten the mount knurled knobs down on the posts?


Yeah, they're all the way down, and until they bottom out.

For ****s and giggles I tried pushing it to the other end. 1.400v, 47x multiplier. Boots, although it doesn't much like AIDA64. Didn't crash, but fails the program with a hardware error. idle temp at 39C. It seems to be a good chip, just hot?

http://valid.canardpc.com/syxwke


----------



## Killa Cam

*sign* hoping my ram would be shipped today since i pre-ordered last wednesday. i guess i was way back in the que because newegg just released it today and its already out of stock. my cpu batch number is 3427B311 Costa Rica (anybody else got this batch?). sucks cuz i have wednesday and thursday off and i was hoping to get the ram by then and get this x99 journey started.


----------



## marc0053

Just received the 5960x and 16GB (4x4GB) Gskill 3000 CL15 today. RVE is pre-ordered from Newegg Canada and should be here by next week sometime.
CPU was from Direct Canada and ram was from Best direct (Canadian e-tailers).
Batch # is 3423B492 from Costa Rica


----------



## error-id10t

So how much are these chips drawing say in XTU bench or 3DMark or BF4?

Am I SOL with my 760W and throwing in a small overvolt of 1.27v to my classy if later on I wanted a 5820 or the Beast?


----------



## CaliLife17

Well shoot, looks like I need to get the AX1500i now as well.

I don't think I have ever actually stayed on budget for any of my builds. Once i start building, i always find more things i want to upgrade.


----------



## darkcashyz

Anyone here keeping ASUS X99 Deluxe 0701 BIOS? Mind uploading? I'm using 0801 BIOS now and I find that it's less stable than the version that came with my board(no idea which one it was).

Tried downloading from everywhere but no luck... ASUS also removed the download link from their mirror.

http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/LGA2011/X99-DELUXE/X99-DELUXE-ASUS-0701.zip


----------



## VSG

lol the MSI video team is at it again:


----------



## Chip Pippins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> lol the MSI video team is at it again:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Hahaha.... Oh my god these are so cheesy...

The heavy metal + crappy script = lols


----------



## VSG

MY NUMBER 1 CHOICE


----------



## Silent Scone

Jesus, I hope they're taking the Mickey out of themselves there. Otherwise...


----------



## VSG

After that bikini DIY PC build video, nothing MSI releases can shock me


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> After that bikini DIY PC build video, nothing MSI releases can shock me


was that on "EyeHandy"?

Got the R5E and 5960X set up.. booted fine and loading windows.
nothing melted or smoked ... yet.


----------



## VSG

lol no. For those who were wondering (sort of NSFW):



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> was that on "EyeHandy"?
> 
> Got the R5E and 5960X set up.. booted fine and loading windows.
> nothing melted or smoked ... yet.


PUSH IT TO THE LIMIT


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Smells like burnt pcb and plastic in here.


----------



## Martyfish78

even a bad teacher?


----------



## VSG

Like I said, that entire channel is full of goofy videos


----------



## krulin_m

LOL @ All those MSI videos.. Makes me wonder why they haven't got more market share than the others.


----------



## Martyfish78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krulin_m*
> 
> LOL @ All those MSI videos.. Makes me wonder why they haven't got more market share than the others.


yaeh sex sells, but maybe better bios=less sex


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Smells like burnt pcb and plastic in here.


you smell it too? lol.

hey - can't find the SSD formater in the R5E bios? Is there one??


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> you smell it too? lol.
> 
> hey - can't find the SSD formater in the R5E bios? Is there one??


Won't the Windows startup disk/ISO help do that anyway? Anxious to see if Bertha is all she claims to be.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Won't the Windows startup disk/ISO help do that anyway? *Anxious to see if Bertha is all she claims to be*.


LOL - me too. But you know me, I go at this slowly.

ugh - tried loading a copy of W7x64 I have here (of 4) but can't do that with the OEM versions... So, W8.1x64 it's gonna be.








I hope the bot begins accepting it soon.


----------



## primafrog

Just joined the club and wanted to share my experience. Got 5930K (batch: 3424B376), ASUS RVE and G Skill 3000 (4 x 4Gb) into my current rig (custom water loops). I started by overclocking the RAM (First XMP profile, then DRAM Volt to 1.40) with BLCK to 130 and tighter timings to 13-15-15-35 (1T command). Raised the VID to 1.9 and CPU/Cache volt to 1.35. CPU Ratio set 36, Cache Ratio to 33.

So far temps have not exceeded 75C and the AIDA64 Cache & Memory benchmark have been outstanding so far...


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Martyfish78*
> 
> yaeh sex sells, but maybe better bios=less sex


no one reads anything you type.. eyes keep wandering left.


----------



## babycharm00

so since the 8core running so hot!!! what would be the proper caution in rad to buy to keep these damn things cool?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *babycharm00*
> 
> so since the 8core running so hot!!! what would be the proper caution in rad to buy to keep these damn things cool?


360mm for the cpu at the very least.


----------



## krulin_m

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Martyfish78*
> 
> yaeh sex sells, but maybe better bios=less sex


Oh I wasn't complaining by any means.


----------



## Killa Cam

yee doggy, newegg just emailed me a confirmation and shipping invoice for my ram. just when i thought all hope is lost... leggo


----------



## krulin_m

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killa Cam*
> 
> yee doggy, newegg just emailed me a confirmation and shipping invoice for my ram. just when i thought all hope is lost... leggo


Awesome!

I just got some good news as well. I just got a notice from CaseLabs saying my order was shipped too!







*insert happy Erkle dance*


----------



## erase

Has anyone tested the 5960x on air cooling, something OK like the DH-14?


----------



## jcharlesr75

All of my parts showed up today, 'cept for the case. That should be here tomorrow and I can finally get this goin


----------



## OverK1LL

All of the main components arrived today. Going to install it on an open air bench to verify everything works.

Livestream below if anyone is interested.

http://new.livestream.com/accounts/9940698/events/3372636


----------



## Jpmboy

working my way up the ladder...



So.... is something wrong or does cpuZ take forever to start up???


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> working my way up the ladder...
> 
> 
> 
> So.... is something wrong or does cpuZ take forever to start up???


Not just you... takes 30 sec ir so from my ssd... it's like it's confused by the core count


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> Not just you... takes 30 sec ir so from my ssd... it's like it's confused by the core count


Hello

The delay is most likely from scanning the DIMMS. Hopefully a way will be found to speed this up.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> The delay is most likely from scanning the DIMMS. Hopefully a way will be found to speed this up.


Hi Praz - it seems bios 403 does not have the ssd formatter in bios... guess I should flash to the most recent?

looking pretty reasonable?



question: which memory speeds work with bclk 100 and which with 125 strap?


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Hi Praz - it seems bios 403 does not have the ssd formatter in bios... guess I should flash to the most recent?
> 
> question: which memory speeds work with bclk 100 and which with 125 strap?


Hello

The screenshot is from 0603. On 0603 2600MHz and lower work with the 100 strap. 2666MHz can be done but is a lot of work and requires too much voltage. Use the 125 strap for 2666MHz and above.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> The screenshot is from 0603. On 0603 2600MHz and lower work with the 100 strap. 2666MHz can be done but is a lot of work and requires too much voltage. Use the 125 strap for 2666MHz and above.


got it, thanks! currently at 2750 16-18-18- 35-T1 @ 1.21V. cpu is 4.625 with 1.280V ... feelin' goood about this one.. but getting real drowsy.


----------



## shremi

Hi guys well i couldnt really resist the minute i saw the price for the 5820k i had to go with it lets just hope it can beat my 4.9 4970k . Just ordered the parts and everything should be here by the weekend.

I am just trying to find out if i can salvage my PSU or go all out and get a new one .... I currently have a 780 Classy which i overlock heavily when benching and when i game i have a mild overclock .. I also have a loop with a 240 and 360 rads with dual d5s .... I plan to get the most out of this CPU but i think my Seasonic 750 wont do it am i right ?????

Thanks

Shremi


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shremi*
> 
> Hi guys well i couldnt really resist the minute i saw the price for the 5820k i had to go with it lets just hope it can beat my 4.9 4970k . Just ordered the parts and everything should be here by the weekend.
> 
> I am just trying to find out if i can salvage my PSU or go all out and get a new one .... I currently have a 780 Classy which i overlock heavily when benching and when i game i have a mild overclock .. I also have a loop with a 240 and 360 rads with dual d5s .... I plan to get the most out of this CPU but i think my Seasonic 750 wont do it am i right ?????
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Shremi


Why wouldnt 750 be enough? Max watts a heavily OC'd 5820 would pull is like 260 and a 780ti maybe about the same?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> got it, thanks! currently at 2750 16-18-18- 35-T1 @ 1.21V. cpu is 4.625 with 1.280V ... feelin' goood about this one.. but getting real drowsy.


Bertha rules


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Why wouldnt 750 be enough? Max watts a heavily OC'd 5820 would pull is like 260 and a 780ti maybe about the same?


Umm, a 780TI classy can draw a hell of a lot more than that.

I asked this same question a page or two back because it's a real concern. Mine is the 760W so a tad newer but overall in the same situation. If the 5820 pulls 250W it doesn't leave a lot for the 780TI Classy when you want to bench it..


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Umm, a 780TI classy can draw a hell of a lot more than that.
> 
> I asked this same question a page or two back because it's a real concern. Mine is the 760W so a tad newer but overall in the same situation. *If the 5820 pulls 250W it doesn't leave a lot for the 780TI Classy* when you want to bench it..


Ya *only* 500w.

I can't believe these are actual concerns from people i shake my head sometimes lol.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shremi*
> 
> Hi guys well i couldnt really resist the minute i saw the price for the 5820k i had to go with it lets just hope it can beat my 4.9 4970k . Just ordered the parts and everything should be here by the weekend.
> 
> I am just trying to find out if i can salvage my PSU or go all out and get a new one .... I currently have a 780 Classy which i overlock heavily when benching and when i game i have a mild overclock .. I also have a loop with a 240 and 360 rads with dual d5s .... I plan to get the most out of this CPU but i think my Seasonic 750 wont do it am i right ?????
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Shremi


Still ok with your 750w unit running a 5820k and a GTX 780 Classy, unless you're pushing 1.4v+ on that 780 for benching. Then you'll get shut downs.

24/7 clocks out of both the gpu and cpu, that psu is more than enough.


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Ya *only* 500w.
> 
> I can't believe these are actual concerns from people i shake my head sometimes lol.


I'm not sure why you're acting like that, get back to me when you own a Classified and know better..


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> I'm not sure why you're acting like that, get back to me when you own a Classified and know better..


lol, this!


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> I'm not sure why you're acting like that, get back to me when you own a Classified and know better..


http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/EVGA/GTX_780_Ti_Classified/22.html

Highest these guys could get out of a 780ti classified was 326w.

Again, im not sure what you are so worried about, 750w is MORE than enough. Also dont forget, most quality PSU's can deliver far more than what they advertise.


----------



## He1p1ess n00b

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shremi*
> 
> I am just trying to find out if i can salvage my PSU or go all out and get a new one .... I currently have a 780 Classy which i overlock heavily when benching and when i game i have a mild overclock .. I also have a loop with a 240 and 360 rads with dual d5s .... I plan to get the most out of this CPU but i think my Seasonic 750 wont do it am i right ?????


This is "Leaderboard & Owners Club", why you mess here with offtopic stuff? There already exist topic for choosing parts for H-E 2011v3 http://www.overclock.net/t/1510809/want-a-5960x-need-new-parts


----------



## Killa Cam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/EVGA/GTX_780_Ti_Classified/22.html
> 
> Highest these guys could get out of a 780ti classified was 326w.
> 
> Again, im not sure what you are so worried about, 750w is MORE than enough. Also dont forget, most quality PSU's can deliver far more than what they advertise.


they're running at locked voltage settings. people who own kingpin or classy 780 ti's prolly run custom bios and overvolt those gpus - which can definitely exceed those numbers.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killa Cam*
> 
> they're running at locked voltage settings. people who own kingpin or classy 780 ti's prolly run custom bios and overvolt those gpus - which can definitely exceed those numbers.


Fair enough 750w isnt enough if you plan on using Ln2 to cool your graphics card, but no one said anything about that on the last page.

For a reasonable person, 750w is enough : )


----------



## Rayleyne

Just ordered Haswell E, Got the X99-SOC Force, the 5930k, And 32Gigglebytes of Ddr4 8*4GB

Gonna combine with dual 7970s, Liquid cooling it's gonna be ~tha~ bomb


----------



## Killa Cam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Fair enough 750w isnt enough if you plan on using Ln2 to cool your graphics card, but no one said anything about that on the last page.
> 
> For a reasonable person, 750w is enough : )


no you have a point. i think the person who was asking for advice should have been clearer. im not sure of the tdp parameters for the 5820k, but the enthusiast cpus can pull a lot of watts, especially when overclocked to its max. so to pair it with a 780 ti in which he stated he overclocks to its max for benching, he has some valid concerns. we just need more info from him that's all









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rayleyne*
> 
> Just ordered Haswell E, Got the X99-SOC Force, the 5930k, And 32Gigglebytes of Ddr4 8*4GB
> 
> Gonna combine with dual 7970s, Liquid cooling it's gonna be ~tha~ bomb


ooh... i really wanted that soc force, but i had concerns with gigabyte and ddr4 past 2666. once my ram comes in - hopefully wednesday - ill be pushing my x99 deluxe to see what its made of. ill be following closely to the soc force for reviews and impressions. if all works well, this deluxe is going back and the force will be mine!!!


----------



## Killa Cam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krulin_m*
> 
> Awesome!
> 
> I just got some good news as well. I just got a notice from CaseLabs saying my order was shipped too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *insert happy Erkle dance*


brooo... u better post a pic in the cl owners thread and join the fam. congrats, you will love it!


----------



## Rayleyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killa Cam*
> 
> no you have a point. i think the person who was asking for advice should have been clearer. im not sure of the tdp parameters for the 5820k, but the enthusiast cpus can pull a lot of watts, especially when overclocked to its max. so to pair it with a 780 ti in which he stated he overclocks to its max for benching, he has some valid concerns. we just need more info from him that's all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ooh... i really wanted that soc force, but i had concerns with gigabyte and ddr4 past 2666. once my ram comes in - hopefully wednesday - ill be pushing my x99 deluxe to see what its made of. ill be following closely to the soc force for reviews and impressions. if all works well, this deluxe is going back and the force will be mine!!!


I'm hoping it'll be here in 2 days, The force was actually the cheapest board available to me and Guru3d seems to love it so i figured, Why not, Whats the worst that can happen /splurge #walletholeburnt #poornow


----------



## Killa Cam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rayleyne*
> 
> *#poornow*










i know. its always nice when u have a security blanket for emergencies. but now all my savings is gone


----------



## Rayleyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killa Cam*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i know. its always nice when u have a security blanket for emergencies. but now all my savings is gone


I know right, Would of gone for the 5960x but my car needed a new waterpump so i ended up with the six core, This is my first HEDT platform tho


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/EVGA/GTX_780_Ti_Classified/22.html
> 
> Highest these guys could get out of a 780ti classified was 326w.
> 
> Again, im not sure what you are so worried about, 750w is MORE than enough. Also dont forget, most quality PSU's can deliver far more than what they advertise.


"These guys" 326w isn't even scratching the surface. I can pull 300W on my greenlight afflicted Titan Black.

Stop man, you're sounding real naive, honestly no disrespect. You can trip a 1000W PSU with a single Classy.


----------



## Killa Cam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rayleyne*
> 
> I know right, Would of gone for the 5960x but my car needed a new waterpump so i ended up with the six core, This is my first HEDT platform tho


what are you going to do with your ivy bridge? part of my wants to sell my z77 setup, but its been soooo good to me for the past 2 years. i feel ashamed that i upgraded, but ive been planning for the 8 core for over a year. its just too powerful for me to do keep as a secondary, and i could sure use the money to buy mo' stuff for this expensive platform.


----------



## Rayleyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killa Cam*
> 
> what are you going to do with your ivy bridge? part of my wants to sell my z77 setup, but its been soooo good to me for the past 2 years. i feel ashamed that i upgraded, but ive been planning for the 8 core for over a year. its just too powerful for me to do keep as a secondary, and i could sure use the money to buy mo' stuff for this expensive platform.


No idea, It's Delidded and does 5g's relativly easily, I didn't ~REALLY~ need a new system but i wanted one so i got one, Shame i have to ditch it's waterblock though


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> "These guys" 326w isn't even scratching the surface. I can pull 300W on my greenlight afflicted Titan Black.
> 
> Stop man, you're sounding real naive, honestly no disrespect. You can trip a 1000W PSU with a single Classy.


So wait a second, you are saying a 780ti can pull in excess of 700w overclocked (by the way, no one in the whole conversation mentioned Ln2 cooling, for these kind of numbers you would need)? Being generous and figuring ~300w for a 2011 OC'd CPU.

Apparently i am naive, would just love to see proof a GPU can handle that many watts without melting down.


----------



## Silent Scone

250W is what is stated with the stock BIOS. By increasing the power target and voltage to 1.212v alone, you'll exceed 300W. Using the the Classified tool to up the voltage further you can pull as much as 400 to 600W depending on your cooling and testicular flexibility.

300W is not generous at all, if that's all you were targeting at max power draw, there is no point bothering with a Classified.


----------



## Rayleyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> 250W is what is stated with the stock BIOS. By increasing the power target and voltage to 1.212v alone, you'll exceed 300W. Using the the Classified tool to up the voltage further you can pull as much as 400 to 600W depending on your cooling and testicular flexibility.
> 
> 300W is not generous at all, if that's all you were targeting at max power draw, there is no point bothering with a Classified.


This, Soon as you start upping the voltages freely with Ln2, Power consumption goes through the roof.


----------



## Silent Scone

Not just LN2, I'm talking about warm water


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Funny you guys are talking about a 780 ti when the guy asking the psu question has a GTX 780 Classy.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Funny you guys are talking about a 780 ti when the guy asking the psu question has a GTX 780 Classy.


Same applies, just a lower tipping point


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> 250W is what is stated with the stock BIOS. By increasing the power target and voltage to 1.212v alone, you'll exceed 300W. Using the the Classified tool to up the voltage further you can pull as much as 400 to 600W depending on your cooling and testicular flexibility.
> 
> 300W is not generous at all, if that's all you were targeting at max power draw, there is no point bothering with a Classified.


1. 300w comment was about CPU, not GPU read again.
2. You are basically saying a 780ti can pull 700w.
3. I asked for proof of a 780ti pulling these kind of numbers because apparently i am naive, still waiting.

Again, this is all irrelevant because the person in question never said what kind of cooling they would be using. Since he never mentioned he was going to be using ln2 i assumed he would be using the stock cooler on the card, in that case he is more than fine with a 780 classified and a 5820, even when considering max OC's on air.


----------



## Silent Scone

Nobody is talking about LN2, and yes you're being naive.

2. Stop saying 700w


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Nobody is talking about LN2, and yes you're being naive.


Sorry bro, the world dont work that way.

Still waiting on you to prove your comment of a 780ti being able to pull in excess of 700w (you claimed it could trip a 1000w PSU, given a fair estimate of 300w for an OC'd 2011 CPU that leaves 700w of headroom).

I usually dont drag out conversations like this but im not gonna let you call me naive without giving some sort of basis on your statements.


----------



## VSG

Here's a quick shot:










I have drawn way more than that when benching Firestrike Extreme on water, on a 4770k and single GK110 Classified. The PSU is platinum rated so well over 700w from the rig directly. Now can we get back to Haswell-E?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Here's a quick shot:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have drawn way more than that when benching Firestrike Extreme on water, on a 4770k and single GK110 Classified. The PSU is platinum rated so well over 700w from the rig directly. *Now can we get back to Haswell-E*?


^^ This!!!

So... got my first random reboot... was after sitting ON (well - 4 hours of sleep) and cold start. Noted that the ROG panel was showing 41C at Idle. shut down, clrcmos and reloaded my [email protected] settings, and WDYK... no reboot, ROG panel is at 21C. Running like she was a few hours ago. Bios 0403 on the R5E is very Beta.

Anyone with a ROG panel... compare the temps reported on it vs realtemp gt 3.70. What's a good os-based temp monitor for hw-e? HW monitor has way too much overhead.


----------



## Kimir

I think I have a screen a home, put 1.5v on the KPE 780Ti with 1450Mhz, use catzilla and see the wattmeter going through the roof.
Then look at MSI AB power target graph showing 53% of the power target (100% being 2000watts).


----------



## Silent Scone

No error code? Just shut down and restart?

Flashing the deluxe to the new BIOS fixed this issue for me. Was doing my brain in


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> No error code? Just shut down and restart?
> 
> Flashing the deluxe to the new BIOS fixed this issue for me. Was doing my brain in


just a reboot. Was hoping to wait for the r5e bios with the intel memory patch before flashing. Anyway, starting to understand x99 a little better, but still the leading member of the HW-E noob club.


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> just a reboot. Was hoping to wait for the r5e bios with the intel memory patch before flashing. Anyway, starting to understand x99 a little better, but still the leading member of the HW-E noob club.


I was getting hard resets on my Deluxe until I upgraded the bios as well... I still get them when trying to go above 1.4v, I'm obviously doing something wrong lol.


----------



## Silent Scone

Well I have a feeling my issue was related to the memory issue!

Same on the noob club. Think I've got a pretty tidy number going on volt wise though.Going to push for 4.85 ish at the weekend for a few runs









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> I was getting hard resets on my Deluxe until I upgraded the bios as well... I still get them when trying to go above 1.4v, I'm obviously doing something wrong lol.


Good to hear I wasn't isolated then! Was starting to think my PSU was on the blink


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> ^^ This!!!
> 
> So... got my first random reboot... was after sitting ON (well - 4 hours of sleep) and cold start. Noted that the ROG panel was showing 41C at Idle. shut down, clrcmos and reloaded my [email protected] settings, and WDYK... no reboot, ROG panel is at 21C. Running like she was a few hours ago. Bios 0403 on the R5E is very Beta.
> 
> Anyone with a ROG panel... compare the temps reported on it vs realtemp gt 3.70. What's a good os-based temp monitor for hw-e? HW monitor has way too much overhead.


This is a 5820k right?


----------



## Silent Scone

Nope, 5960. He's part of the Big Bertha Batch. Think mine will do the same but I like to go up in increments so I know the full score









week 22 seems to be the one to catch.


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Nope, 5960. He's part of the Big Bertha Batch. Think mine will do the same but I like to go up in increments so I know the full score
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> week 22 seems to be the one to catch.


I missed something... Big Bertha batch?

Sitting over here thinking my 3422b903 batch was OK.


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> 1. 300w comment was about CPU, not GPU read again.
> 2. You are basically saying a 780ti can pull 700w.
> 3. I asked for proof of a 780ti pulling these kind of numbers because apparently i am naive, still waiting.
> 
> Again, this is all irrelevant because the person in question never said what kind of cooling they would be using. Since he never mentioned he was going to be using ln2 i assumed he would be using the stock cooler on the card, in that case he is more than fine with a 780 classified and a 5820, even when considering max OC's on air.


[Official] EVGA Classified Owner's Club
Ask there.
I remember reading that some people bought an 1500w psu just for the kingpins.....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Nope, 5960. He's part of the *Big Bertha Batch*. Think mine will do the same but I like to go up in increments so I know the full score
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> week 22 seems to be the one to catch.


Who/What is this?


----------



## Chris123NT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> ^^ This!!!
> 
> So... got my first random reboot... was after sitting ON (well - 4 hours of sleep) and cold start. Noted that the ROG panel was showing 41C at Idle. shut down, clrcmos and reloaded my [email protected] settings, and WDYK... no reboot, ROG panel is at 21C. Running like she was a few hours ago. Bios 0403 on the R5E is very Beta.
> 
> Anyone with a ROG panel... compare the temps reported on it vs realtemp gt 3.70. What's a good os-based temp monitor for hw-e? HW monitor has way too much overhead.


Heh, at least all you were seeing on 0403 was random reboots. I had a lovely issue where under load my vcore on my 4.4 OC would spike from 1.29 to 1.48v when running AIDA stability test, even if I set the voltages to manual.

0603 fixed that problem but I also lost the ability to have the voltage step down when idle, unless I'm just missing the option because they moved it? Either way, 0603 is much better than 0403 for me.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Here's a quick shot:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have drawn way more than that when benching Firestrike Extreme on water, on a 4770k and single GK110 Classified. The PSU is platinum rated so well over 700w from the rig directly. Now can we get back to Haswell-E?


How is that anywhere close to tripping a 1000w psu like Silent Scone claimed? Listen i really dont want to be that guy who drags on a conversation in a thread that its not even relevant to, but how do i let a guy get away with calling ME naive when he STILL (nor has anyone) proved the comment of a 780ti being able to trip a 1000w psu?

Accountability does not exist on the internet, i need to get used to this.


----------



## Silent Scone

Give over please, your estimations were wildly low - just move on!

Go and ask on OCUK for proof if you're that eager to make a point. Not that it's of any concern now but that is on a regular Haswell system, so add a chunk on top of that for a highly clocked X79 system.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> Who/What is this?


lol sorry, I shouldn't keep saying it. It's my name for the batch that currently seems to be winning OC wars


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> How is that anywhere close to tripping a 1000w psu like Silent Scone claimed? Listen i really dont want to be that guy who drags on a conversation in a thread that its not even relevant to, but how do i let a guy get away with calling ME naive when he STILL (nor has anyone) proved the comment of a 780ti being able to trip a 1000w psu?
> 
> Accountability does not exist on the internet, i need to get used to this.


This discussion started with a guy worried his 750W PSU can't handle Haswell-E and a Classified. A 5960x consumes 2-3 times that of my 4770k and I also said I have seen power draw way more than that. If you still think a 750W PSU is enough, then go for it. I think a 1000W may just work but I am not one to let a PSU be a possible impedance. This is the last post from me on this topic unless someone has a genuine question on PSU usage and recommendation (even then it should be in the PSU section).


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris123NT*
> 
> 0603 fixed that problem but I also lost the ability to have the voltage step down when idle, unless I'm just missing the option because they moved it? Either way, 0603 is much better than 0403 for me.


Hello

Responded to your other post.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Fully manual mode needs to be set to disabled to use offset/adaptive modes.


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> How is that anywhere close to tripping a 1000w psu like Silent Scone claimed? Listen i really dont want to be that guy who drags on a conversation in a thread that its not even relevant to, but how do i let a guy get away with calling ME naive when he STILL (nor has anyone) proved the comment of a 780ti being able to trip a 1000w psu?
> 
> Accountability does not exist on the internet, i need to get used to this.


Bro.. I've had 2 780's and a 3930k (non classy's) trip a 1200i. and thats at 1.35v. I know people pushing 1.4+ in their classys and KPE... its VERY easy to have them pulling 5-600w without batting an eye. When you figure in a HW-E overclocking system at 300w + -, its very easy to see how you could trip a non plat psu.


----------



## Weber

The egg still has not shipped my x99 ws-e. While I wait... I pulled my 2600k mobo and moved the z97 mobo into that box. Uninstalling drivers first does work, windows and all programs did not need re-install. Now the 750d is waiting on the x99 mobo, I have every thing else, 3000Mhz ram and 5960x. The bb is batch 3421c232, I have not seen any of those yet.


----------



## Attero87

Just ordered a 5930k off amazon and I'm looking to run it in a x99-ws at around 4.5ghz. For ram speeds what should I look into/or is most stable? 2133? 2666?


----------



## Chip Pippins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Attero87*
> 
> Just ordered a 5930k off amazon and I'm looking to run it in a x99-ws at around 4.5ghz. For ram speeds what should I look into/or is most stable? 2133? 2666?


In my experience to hit higher speeds it would help to downclock the RAM to 2133. That being said, my stable OC ended up at 4.5ghz at 1.33v, ram @ 3000mhz 1.35v. If you really want to push the CPU to get the highest clock possible, setting a low RAM clock speed & voltage (1.2v stock) seems to help.

Another thing to consider is that you need to use XMP hit 'in-between' frequencies like 2800mhz. So, 2666 might be a good option that allows you to hit 3000mhz (potentially!) and downclock to 2133 for maximum CPU clock speed.


----------



## Jpmboy

@Silent Scone - hey scone, care to post up a bios shot of your adaptive voltage bios page? I'm noobish and need pictures.


----------



## Attero87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chip Pippins*
> 
> In my experience to hit higher speeds it would help to downclock the RAM to 2133. That being said, my stable OC ended up at 4.5ghz at 1.33v, ram @ 3000mhz 1.35v. If you really want to push the CPU to get the highest clock possible, setting a low RAM clock speed & voltage (1.2v stock) seems to help.
> 
> Another thing to consider is that you need to use XMP hit 'in-between' frequencies like 2800mhz. So, 2666 might be a good option that allows you to hit 3000mhz (potentially!) and downclock to 2133 for maximum CPU clock speed.


Thanks! Will def look into a nice pair of Ripjaws 4. They seem to have lower timings compared to corsair's options. +rep


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> @Silent Scone - hey scone, care to post up a bios shot of your adaptive voltage bios page? I'm noobish and need pictures.


Sure thing but will have to be this evening! So, whatever that works out your time. Probably 4am or something ridiculous







I'm using manual Vcore with C-state so 1.185v and cache on offset @ 0.275 for 1.2v

Adaptive cache is properly strange though, I had it set so maximum turbo cache voltage was 1.2v and AISuite was reporting 1.4v!


----------



## Chris123NT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Responded to your other post.


Ah ok, makes sense, thanks!

I literally just got it running last night, I got a 3422B903, definitely not the greatest chip in the world but I'm happy with anywhere between 4.4 and 4.5 seeing as how my 3930k was only ever able to do 4.5 with decent volts.


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris123NT*
> 
> Ah ok, makes sense, thanks!
> 
> I literally just got it running last night, I got a 3422B903, definitely not the greatest chip in the world but I'm happy with anywhere between 4.4 and 4.5 seeing as how my 3930k was only ever able to do 4.5 with decent volts.


We're batch brothers! Welcome.


----------



## Chris123NT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> We're batch brothers! Welcome.


Nice! Did you do any OCing with yours yet? Mine is taking ~1.29 to get stable at 4.4 with a 100 strap, at least it's not as bad as what the other guy with 903 was showing, but he was also trying to push his cache ratio and use 3000 MHz ram which definitely requires more volts.


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris123NT*
> 
> Nice! Did you do any OCing with yours yet? Mine is taking ~1.29 to get stable at 4.4 with a 100 strap, at least it's not as bad as what the other guy with 903 was showing, but he was also trying to push his cache ratio and use 3000 MHz ram which definitely requires more volts.


Yea I've had some decent success. I'm running 4.63 @ 1.35v and it's rock solid. I'm using 125 strap and 2666 memory. It's and absolute monster


----------



## Chip Pippins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> Yea I've had some decent success. I'm running 4.63 @ 1.35v and it's rock solid. I'm using 125 strap and 2666 memory. It's and absolute monster


That's a pretty damn good OC! Is that going to be your 24/7?

Did you stick with the stock 1.2v on the RAM?

What are your temps like under load at 4.63? Did you have any issues with voltage spiking over 1.35v when its near 100% usage?


----------



## Chris123NT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> Yea I've had some decent success. I'm running 4.63 @ 1.35v and it's rock solid. I'm using 125 strap and 2666 memory. It's and absolute monster


Oh wow, that's a nice OC. I'll try my hand with the 125 strap tonight and see if I can get higher.


----------



## iBored

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> Yea I've had some decent success. I'm running 4.63 @ 1.35v and it's rock solid. I'm using 125 strap and 2666 memory. It's and absolute monster


Holy balls. What temps are you getting?
And what's your cooling set up?


----------



## VSG

He's on a phase change cooler for the CPU, don't compare his results with what you get lol


----------



## Silent Scone

lol unless you want to feel like you've failed massively


----------



## Shiftstealth

I feel like we need another thread for 5820k overclocking


----------



## szeged

New chip arrived but I can't work with it yet, girl's mothers birthday today and I refuse to miss out on free food.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> I feel like we need another thread for 5820k overclocking


Nope, just more 5820 users


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> New chip arrived but I can't work with it yet, girl's mothers birthday today and I refuse to miss out on free food.


Free food, but 1049 dollar chip?

WAT?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Nope, just more 5820 users


Hopefully mine gets here this weekend. Just bought it last night.


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> New chip arrived but I can't work with it yet, girl's mothers birthday today and I refuse to miss out on free food.


lol you got the right priorities in mind for sure


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> New chip arrived but I can't work with it yet, girl's mothers birthday today and I refuse to miss out on free food.


lol. no brainer for partnership survival.







This x99 platform is certainly different.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> lol. no brainer for partnership survival.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This x99 platform is certainly different.


I'm jealous of your chip, I hope my new one can bench at 4.7.


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chip Pippins*
> 
> That's a pretty damn good OC! Is that going to be your 24/7?
> 
> Did you stick with the stock 1.2v on the RAM?
> 
> What are your temps like under load at 4.63? Did you have any issues with voltage spiking over 1.35v when its near 100% usage?


Still on stock volts with the Ram. Its going to be my 24/7 oc. I have to get me a stable bench clock, as well as getting my 5.0ghz verification :-D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris123NT*
> 
> Oh wow, that's a nice OC. I'll try my hand with the 125 strap tonight and see if I can get higher.


Do it, It should drop your voltage slightly.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iBored*
> 
> Holy balls. What temps are you getting?
> And what's your cooling set up?


My temps are 22c at the highest, and that was at 4.75 and 1.385. Evap head is at -38C so that makes my total temp about 60C total.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> He's on a phase change cooler for the CPU, don't compare his results with what you get lol



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> lol unless you want to feel like you've failed massively


Its not a failure, its just i have ridiculous cooling :-D
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> lol. no brainer for partnership survival.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This x99 platform is certainly different.


It really is... so much more too it.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Sure thing but will have to be this evening! So, whatever that works out your time. Probably 4am or something ridiculous
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm using manual Vcore with C-state so 1.185v and cache on offset @ 0.275 for 1.2v
> 
> Adaptive cache is properly strange though, I had it set so maximum turbo cache voltage was 1.2v and AISuite was reporting 1.4v!


cool. will look for your post. LOL last night that was snack time. didn;t Z until 4AM


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> Still on stock volts with the Ram. Its going to be my 24/7 oc. I have to get me a stable bench clock, as well as getting my 5.0ghz verification :-D
> Do it, It should drop your voltage slightly.
> My temps are 22c at the highest, and that was at 4.75 and 1.385. Evap head is at -38C so that makes my total temp about 60C total.
> 
> Its not a failure, its just i have ridiculous cooling :-D


shock 'n awe.


----------



## ep45-ds3l

So it's day 15 with my below average 5960x.. If I were to exchange it for a new one from MC what would my reason be? I obviously can't say that I want a chip that at least will run 4.5ghz at 1.3 volts. :/


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ep45-ds3l*
> 
> So it's day 15 with my below average 5960x.. If I were to exchange it for a new one from MC what would my reason be? I obviously can't say that I want a chip that at least will run 4.5ghz at 1.3 volts. :/


I doubt they test it. Just tell them it is toast.


----------



## Chip Pippins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ep45-ds3l*
> 
> So it's day 15 with my below average 5960x.. If I were to exchange it for a new one from MC what would my reason be? I obviously can't say that I want a chip that at least will run 4.5ghz at 1.3 volts. :/


I think if it's within the return window (which it should be, 15 days I think) you don't really even need a reason.
Quote:


> If you need to return an item, simply bring it back to any Micro Center store for a full refund or exchange. *If you are a Micro Center Insider or if you have provided us with validated contact information (name, address, email address), you won't even need your receipt.


http://www.microcenter.com/site/customer-support/return-policy.aspx


----------



## ep45-ds3l

If I can get out of work early I may exchange it and hopefully get a better chip. Lol


----------



## Chris123NT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> He's on a phase change cooler for the CPU, don't compare his results with what you get lol


Oh LOL, and here I was thinking, it took me 1.29 to get to 4.4, how the hell did he get 225 mhz higher on only .06 more volts. Oh well, I'll still play with the 125 strap and see if it can get me to 4.5 stable.


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris123NT*
> 
> Oh LOL, and here I was thinking, it took me 1.29 to get to 4.4, how the hell did he get 225 mhz higher on only .06 more volts. Oh well, I'll still play with the 125 strap and see if it can get me to 4.5 stable.


It doesn't make as much of a difference as you would think. You should still be able to get close. Change the strap and leave everything on auto and creep up.


----------



## MunneY

Sorry to double post ( I'm really not)

Just wanted to leave this here for you :-D



http://valid.x86.fr/8yeite


----------



## Kimir

neat.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> I'm jealous of your chip, I hope my new one can *bench at 4.7*.


well - i haven't gotten that far yet. need to understand this platform better. 4.5 is my 24/7 so far, or so it seems. Even that is VERY quick.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> Sorry to double post ( I'm really not)
> 
> Just wanted to leave this here for you :-D
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/8yeite


lol - I haven't even gone above 1.325V yet. Gotta watch those load volts for sure!


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> lol - I haven't even gone above 1.325V yet. Gotta watch those load volts for sure!


Eh, I just wanted the verification for now... I HIGHLY doubt I'll be able to bench that high, but one can hope...


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> lol - I haven't even gone above 1.325V yet. Gotta watch those load volts for sure!


When i get my 5820K i'm parking it at 1.3v, and taking whatever clocks at that vcore.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> When i get my 5820K i'm parking it at 1.3v, and taking whatever clocks at that vcore.


always good to ramp up gradually.








But this is OCN... so dialing it up is normal!
I'm just not familiar enough with the platform yet to go there with confidence.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> Eh, I just wanted the verification for now... I HIGHLY doubt I'll be able to bench that high, but one can hope...


Yeh, I hope _not_.

You know SS means something else in Germany...

Show off


----------



## szeged

Ramp up gradually? Wuts dat?.

My new chip is getting 1.4v right away and if it does better than my old one...keeping it.


----------



## TTheuns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Yeh, I hope _not_.
> 
> You know SS means something else in Germany...
> 
> Show off


Is it SuperSpeed as in USB 3.0?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> Ramp up gradually? Wuts dat?.
> 
> My new chip is getting 1.4v right away and if it does better than my old one...keeping it.


I know it's not the same but for some reason that just makes me think of getting in a brand new v8, starting it up and sitting on the limiter for a few minutes to see what it can do before you pull away









Is there such a thing as silicon sympathy?









(Another SS)


----------



## szeged

Lol.

I'm still having fun with my new car, v8 madness is alive and well in Florida. still want a hellcat though.


----------



## Chip Pippins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> Ramp up gradually? Wuts dat?.
> 
> My new chip is getting 1.4v right away and if it does better than my old one...keeping it.


Doesn't the load-spike voltage concern you? Say when you're running Prime95 that 1.4v will spike up to 1.58 or even 1.6.


----------



## szeged

I haven't noticed any voltage spikes, are you running adaptive? My volts stay right around the same as set in the bios. Maybe I'll measure with a DMM today.


----------



## Chip Pippins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> I haven't noticed any voltage spikes, are you running adaptive? My volts stay right around the same as set in the bios. Maybe I'll measure with a DMM today.


I have it set to manual in ASUS UEFI. It's set to 1.3v but during prime95 it spikes up to 1.448v.


----------



## szeged

Weird, my readings never showed my volts passing 1.5, maybe my software is bad. I'll try a multimeter today.


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chip Pippins*
> 
> I have it set to manual in ASUS UEFI. It's set to 1.3v but during prime95 it spikes up to 1.448v.


Make sure you are in Full manual. I think thats an option if i recall correctly.


----------



## Chip Pippins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> Make sure you are in Full manual. I think thats an option if i recall correctly.


Yea I'm in fully manual... Bah....

CPU voltage set to 1.30v, spikes to 1.448 during Prime95.

Before I thought it was adaptive but now I realize I'm not in adaptive, so no idea what's going on here.

edit: If it makes any difference I'm using HWMonitor, and I'm looking at the VID voltage. That's the voltage I'm supposed to be looking at right?

edit2: Wait... does this have something to do with LLC. Would LLC be adding additional voltage to the cpu under intense load?


----------



## VSG

lol why have a Manual and Full Manual option? That's just asking for complaints from people.


----------



## babycharm00

@OverK1LL
just a thought: maybe you should add a 2 additional columns to the leaderboard: TEMP & RAD size or RAD kit?
it will allow people to see where is everyone at cooling wise and rad options to pickup/purchase.
I really think its a good idea.


----------



## Chip Pippins

Ok, I'm fairly certain it has something to do with either Load Line Calibration (LLC) or a setting called "CPU Current Capability." I think what's happening is that the CPU is requesting more current under heavy load (Prime95 torture test), and is being given that voltage because of one of these settings.

I changed "CPU current capability" to be limited to 100% of the manually set cpu voltage (1.3v), and tried to run a Prime95 torture test. I got an immediate shut-off and auto reboot. So, narrowing it down from here.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> Lol.
> 
> I'm still having fun with my new car, v8 madness is alive and well in Florida. still want a hellcat though.


I was in Florida last year, loved it. But I was only able to rent an RX8 in the end. And not even the 220PS one. The 180. I was getting beaten off the lights by mini buses









Anything with sub 250bhp in that state feels like you're riding a bicycle.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chip Pippins*
> 
> Ok, I'm fairly certain it has something to do with either Load Line Calibration (LLC) or a setting called "CPU Current Capability." I think what's happening is that the CPU is requesting more current under heavy load (Prime95 torture test), and is being given that voltage because of one of these settings.
> 
> I changed "CPU current capability" to be limited to 100% of the manually set cpu voltage (1.3v), and tried to run a Prime95 torture test. I got an immediate shut-off and auto reboot. So, narrowing it down from here.


What BIOS are you on? I have my current capability set to 130% I think. Most it will ever jump to under extreme load is 1.2v from 1.185v. LLC Level 5. Phase controls set to optimised. That's running manual fixed Vcore with C states.


----------



## stulid

SOC Force
5960K
H100i

47X
1.3v with LLC set to extreme.



My first oc attempt.


----------



## bastian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chip Pippins*
> 
> Ok, I'm fairly certain it has something to do with either Load Line Calibration (LLC) or a setting called "CPU Current Capability." I think what's happening is that the CPU is requesting more current under heavy load (Prime95 torture test), and is being given that voltage because of one of these settings.
> 
> I changed "CPU current capability" to be limited to 100% of the manually set cpu voltage (1.3v), and tried to run a Prime95 torture test. I got an immediate shut-off and auto reboot. So, narrowing it down from here.


CPU Current is a relatively safe setting, even if you max it out at 140%. I have mine at 130% and thermals and voltage are acceptable with my system.


----------



## Chip Pippins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> What BIOS are you on? I have my current capability set to 130% I think. Most it will ever jump to under extreme load is 1.2v from 1.185v. LLC Level 5. Phase controls set to optimised. That's running manual fixed Vcore with C states.


I'm on BIOS 0409. Haven't updated it yet. Going to try fiddling with LLC and current capability settings.


----------



## Chris123NT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chip Pippins*
> 
> I have it set to manual in ASUS UEFI. It's set to 1.3v but during prime95 it spikes up to 1.448v.


Mine was doing that too, Updating to the 0603 BIOS on my RVE fixed it. I'm manually setting the voltage until I get my 24/7 stable clock then I'll switch to adaptive so it can come down at idle.


----------



## bastian

Should always use the latest BIOS, especially on new platform!


----------



## Chip Pippins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris123NT*
> 
> Mine was doing that too, Updating to the 0603 BIOS on my RVE fixed it. I'm manually setting the voltage until I get my 24/7 stable clock then I'll switch to adaptive so it can come down at idle.


Alright. I'm going to update the BIOS and see if that improves things. Can't find 0701 so I'll have to settle for 0801.


----------



## MrLinky

Guys with 5960Xs, what are your motherboard VRM temps like? Even with a 120mm fan blowing on mine, running Prime95 at just 4.3GHz makes the heatsink almost too hot to touch.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I know it's not the same but for some reason that just makes me think of getting in a *brand new v8, starting it up and sitting on the limiter for a few minutes* to see what it can do before you pull away
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is there such a thing as silicon sympathy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Another SS)


while the oil is still cold. can't spin up a small block below 180F and expect to complete more than one lap, but that's why drags don't have any cooling







... szedged is just looking to heat up the oil.


----------



## Silent Scone

Few quick BIOS shots, mainly for @Jpmboy Nothing special, just works as it should





Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris123NT*
> 
> Mine was doing that too, Updating to the 0603 BIOS on my RVE fixed it. I'm manually setting the voltage until I get my 24/7 stable clock then I'll switch to adaptive so it can come down at idle.


If you run C states even in fixed Vcore mode, the low power states work. As someone rightly pointed out earlier in the thread. This certainly wasn't the case with X79


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stulid*
> 
> SOC Force
> 5960K
> H100i
> 
> 47X
> 1.3v with LLC set to extreme.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first oc attempt.


do you have your ram dialed down?
4.625GHz


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> lol why have a Manual and Full Manual option? That's just asking for complaints from people.


I'm scared of that fully manual mode. I think it's one of the settings that killed my 4770k on the m6e.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Few quick BIOS shots, mainly for @Jpmboy Nothing special, just works as it should
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


thx bro - I see. you're just running the cache as adaptive. I gotta spend some time on adaptive for 24/7 use. so far, I keep undervolting the system with adaptive vcore/cache/etc and can't hold a win8.1 load.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> thx bro - I see. you're just running the cache as adaptive. I gotta spend some time on adaptive for 24/7 use. so far, I keep undervolting the system with adaptive vcore/cache/etc and can't hold a win8.1 load.


Urgh, adaptive is weird! That's the problem I was getting. Although I've not tried since flashing. Yeah Vcore is in manual because C states seem to work. I'm not sure if that causes instability for folks with higher vcore but seems to work ok here. Cache is in offset, in adaptive although it said 1.2v was the max turbo voltage, it was booting at 1.4v. So I quickly scrapped that idea for now!

Moving up in the world now. Priming with 4.45 @ 1.185v









Usage from the wall is dead on 400W


----------



## stulid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> do you have your ram dialed down?
> 4.625GHz


Its running at 2133MHz.

Not touched cache either.


----------



## Shiftstealth

So wait what is this with fully manual and manual?


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> en I'll switch to adaptive so it can come down at idle.


Urgh, adaptive is weird! That's the problem I was getting. Although I've not tried since flashing. Yeah Vcore is in manual because C states seem to work. I'm not sure if that causes instability for folks with higher vcore but seems to work ok here. Cache is in offset, in adaptive although it said 1.2v was the max turbo voltage, it was booting at 1.4v. So I quickly scrapped that idea for now!

Moving up in the world now. Priming with 4.45 @ 1.185v









Usage from the wall is dead on 400W[/quote]

grrrrrrr....

ok, let me get this straight, its 1.9v VRIN, and what else again? Your mobo is different from mine, i just want to test it with what settings you did to see if it works on mine, despite the differences in mobos and CPU batches.


----------



## Silent Scone

Check the screenies up top







Set most but not all VCCIO CPU and PCH core voltages upped by 50mv, VRIN 1.9v. CPU Phase control set to Optimised (auto is extreme). Current capability at 130%, DRAM current capability at 120%

All above board, what are you looking for? If it's to reduce vcore it's nothing I'm doing! It's your CPU


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> thx bro - I see. you're just running the cache as adaptive. I gotta spend some time on adaptive for 24/7 use. so far, I keep undervolting the system with adaptive vcore/cache/etc and can't hold a win8.1 load.


Hello

Adaptive should not be used if not on the 100 strap. It is designed to increase voltage as the multiplier exceeds the stock value. As the frequency is substantially increased because of the 125 strap this can lead to unpredictable results and instability.


----------



## Chip Pippins

Updated to 0801 bios on the X99 deluxe. Now my CPU temperature readings are all ****ed up.... (only in HWMontor?) It's reading 5-10C per core. I mean this would be nice if it were true but it's blatantly not....

The one plus from this BIOS is that I have yet to see a voltage spike running Prime95... Thank god!


----------



## Silent Scone

@ChronoBodi Check the screenies up top







Set most but not all VCCIO CPU and PCH core voltages upped by 50mv, VRIN 1.9v. CPU Phase control set to Optimised (auto is extreme). Current capability at 130%, DRAM current capability at 120%

All above board, what are you looking for? If it's to reduce vcore it's nothing I'm doing! It's your CPU


----------



## krel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Adaptive should not be used if not on the 100 strap. It is designed to increase voltage as the multiplier exceeds the stock value. As the frequency is substantially increased because of the 125 strap this can lead to unpredictable results and instability.


ah, that's good to know. Maybe explains why I'm having a hard time when switching to 125 BLCK. I'll try override instead of adaptive.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> So wait what is this with fully manual and manual?


I'm pretty sure fully manual mode bypasses intel controlled fivr and uses asus's method of controlling them. Not entirely sure but it's something like that.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chip Pippins*
> 
> Updated to 0801 bios on the X99 deluxe. Now my CPU temperature readings are all ****ed up.... It's reading 5-10C per core. I mean this would be nice if it were true but it's blatantly not....


lol realtemp? I'm using AISuite till someone updates...something. Not tried Core Temp. My idle temps in Realtemp on new BIOS were like 15c when the ambients were at least 27 in the room


----------



## Chris123NT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chip Pippins*
> 
> Updated to 0801 bios on the X99 deluxe. Now my CPU temperature readings are all ****ed up.... It's reading 5-10C per core. I mean this would be nice if it were true but it's blatantly not....
> 
> The one plus from this BIOS is that I have yet to see a voltage spike running Prime95... Thank god!


Ouch, that's not good. Is the voltage at least not spiking anymore?


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> @ChronoBodi Check the screenies up top
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Set most but not all VCCIO CPU and PCH core voltages upped by 50mv, VRIN 1.9v. CPU Phase control set to Optimised (auto is extreme). Current capability at 130%, DRAM current capability at 120%
> 
> All above board, what are you looking for? If it's to reduce vcore it's nothing I'm doing! It's your CPU


Maybe not. As i said before, all i did mostly was vcore and multiplier, with maybe an offset to the vcore. Yea it OCs, but not as far as it probably can without altering other settings that i don't know too much about. I'm going to try testing what you did, but i have to translate your ASUS terms to my Asrock terms first.


----------



## Chip Pippins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris123NT*
> 
> Ouch, that's not good. Is the voltage at least not spiking anymore?


Yes. Thank god! It would be nice if the temperature readings were accurate, so I could control my fans appropriately. Going to have to set them to max now.


----------



## Nizzen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> got it, thanks! currently at 2750 16-18-18- 35-T1 @ 1.21V. cpu is 4.625 with 1.280V ... feelin' goood about this one.. but getting real drowsy.


I Upped input voltage to 1.85v .and upped the vccin 0.05v. 5960x @4625 @ 1.3v Cinebench easy









Did you try any benchmarks on this voltage?


----------



## MunneY

I think we should break the Official-ness down into the 5930k and 5820k, then a seperate one for 5960x, its getting a lil tuff to keep up with it,


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Adaptive should not be used if not on the 100 strap. It is designed to increase voltage as the multiplier exceeds the stock value. As the frequency is substantially increased because of the 125 strap this can lead to unpredictable results and instability.


yeah - understood regarding the idle clock vs idle voltage with strap... very similar to offset+turbo on x79. So with x79 one could use the VID vs required vcore while under fixed vcore to rough estimate the offset and additional turbo voltage needed to hold the max clock setting under load conditions, while still allowing the system to down clock and down volt (or vis-versa) with cpu load. In that case, setting as low of an offset as possible (like +5mV), while maintaining idle stability and addressing teh dynamic demand for power under load conditions with additional turbo voltage worked great (for me anyway). How is adaptive different? or is it?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> I think we should break the Official-ness down into the 5930k and 5820k, then a seperate one for 5960x, its getting a lil tuff to keep up with it,


Bit late in the day for that, but it does make it harder having three chips this time
round. Maybe a seperate one for the 5920K?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nizzen*
> 
> I Upped input voltage to 1.85v .and upped the vccin 0.05v. 5960x @4625 @ 1.3v Cinebench easy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you try any benchmarks on this voltage?


sure: http://www.overclock.net/t/1510388/haswell-e-overclock-leaderboard-owners-club/1060_20#post_22820815


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Bit late in the day for that, but it does make it harder having three chips this time
> round. Maybe a seperate one for the 5920K?


I think the 5960x needs a different thread. the other 2 only differ by PCI-E lanes


----------



## Chris123NT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> I think the 5960x needs a different thread. the other 2 only differ by PCI-E lanes


5930 has 40 lanes like the 5960, 5820 is gimped with 28.


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris123NT*
> 
> 5930 has 40 lanes like the 5960, 5820 is gimped with 28.


The PCI-e lanes don't affect overclocking and stability... the cores will


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yeah - understood regarding the idle clock vs idle voltage with strap... very similar to offset+turbo on x79. So with x79 one could use the VID vs required vcore while under fixed vcore to rough estimate the offset and additional turbo voltage needed to hold the max clock setting under load conditions, while still allowing the system to down clock and down volt (or vis-versa) with cpu load. In that case, setting as low of an offset as possible (like +5mV), while maintaining idle stability and addressing teh dynamic demand for power under load conditions with additional turbo voltage worked great (for me anyway). How is adaptive different? or is it?


Hello

Adaptive mode uses the stock VID tables for all multiplies up to and including turbo. The additional user entered adaptive voltage is applied (scaled) for the multipliers past turbo. When using straps higher than 100 this additional voltage is not applied properly because the multiplier does not exceed the stock turbo multiplier.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris123NT*
> 
> 5930 has 40 lanes like the 5960, 5820 is gimped with 28.


That's what he was saying. The 5930 and 5820 are more similar with only difference being lanes.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Adaptive mode uses the stock VID tables for all multiplies up to and including turbo. The additional user entered adaptive voltage is applied (scaled) for the multipliers past turbo. When using straps higher than 100 this additional voltage is not applied properly because the multiplier does not exceed the stock turbo multiplier.


Rep!


----------



## Nizzen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> sure: http://www.overclock.net/t/1510388/haswell-e-overclock-leaderboard-owners-club/1060_20#post_22820815


What numbers do you have in the " internal cpu power management" ?

short
long
amp...


----------



## krel

So in override, what if anything is the difference between setting a voltage target (1.050) and an offset voltage (300mv) vs just setting the target to 1.350?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> So wait what is this with fully manual and manual?


yeah, so far old-school manual voltages here. need to experiment with adaptive some yet...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> I'm pretty sure fully manual mode bypasses intel controlled fivr and uses asus's method of controlling them. Not entirely sure but it's something like that.


you can select to disable FIVR separately... or is it disabled when manual is selexted? Also, disabling the SVID stuff seems to help with fixed vcore.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> Adaptive mode uses the stock VID tables for all multiplies up to and including turbo. The additional user entered adaptive voltage is applied (scaled) for the multipliers past turbo. When using straps higher than 100 this additional voltage is not applied properly because the multiplier does not exceed the stock turbo multiplier.


thx. goona take some experimentation for me to understand this better. So for 45x100, do the various offsets/and turbos need to be of similar magnitude? Lot's 'o variables to tune... one at a time.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nizzen*
> 
> What numbers do you have in the " internal cpu power management" ?
> 
> short
> long
> amp...


auto for the iCPU power limits. havn't had any throttling yet, or OCPs. But I'm sure I will. Actually never had to change these the R4BE even up to 5GHz.


----------



## Chip Pippins

Ok... this bios version (0801) for the x99 deluxe is driving me absolutely insane. Against version 0409, which was the factory installed version, it is absolutely horrendous.

I was running at 4.5ghz on 1.3v with RAM @ 3000mhz at 1.35v on 0409. I can't even get the ram to 2800 mhz on this version without the boot hanging. It doesn't even auto restart it just hangs until I hit either the MEMOK button or the CMOS Reset button. This is ridiculous ASUS!

The voltage problem is fixed, everything else is messed up.


----------



## Silent Scone

Absolutely fine here. Reset CMOS and reselect XMP 2800, run it up and then select XMP 3000.

Failing that set the timings manually


----------



## Chip Pippins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Absolutely fine here. Take it you've cleared CMOS?


Multiple times.


----------



## krulin_m

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killa Cam*
> 
> brooo... u better post a pic in the cl owners thread and join the fam. congrats, you will love it!


Oh I plan to. Just checked FedEx and the ETD is Friday!


----------



## Nizzen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yeah, so far old-school manual voltages here. need to experiment with adaptive some yet...
> you can select to disable FIVR separately... or is it disabled when manual is selexted? Also, disabling the SVID stuff seems to help with fixed vcore.
> thx. goona take some experimentation for me to understand this better. So for 45x100, do the various offsets/and turbos need to be of similar magnitude? Lot's 'o variables to tune... one at a time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> auto for the iCPU power limits. havn't had any throttling yet, or OCPs. But I'm sure I will. Actually never had to change these the R4BE even up to 5GHz.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yeah, so far old-school manual voltages here. need to experiment with adaptive some yet...
> you can select to disable FIVR separately... or is it disabled when manual is selexted? Also, disabling the SVID stuff seems to help with fixed vcore.
> thx. goona take some experimentation for me to understand this better. So for 45x100, do the various offsets/and turbos need to be of similar magnitude? Lot's 'o variables to tune... one at a time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> auto for the iCPU power limits. havn't had any throttling yet, or OCPs. But I'm sure I will. Actually never had to change these the R4BE even up to 5GHz.


Looks like "all" benchmarks are stable, and Battlefield 4. I can not get prime 95 stable









Wprime, firestrike extreme, CB R15 etc are stable. Not heltping with more voltage either for prime 95. Maybe I have to change some cpu power managment settings ?


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nizzen*
> 
> Looks like "all" benchmarks are stable, and Battlefield 4. I can not get prime 95 stable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wprime, firestrike extreme, CB R15 etc are stable. Not heltping with more voltage either for prime 95. Maybe I have to change some cpu power managment settings ?


Our setups are CRAZY Similar LOL.


----------



## Silent Scone

How long are you running it for? if it's stable for 20 to 30 minutes and it's game stable I wouldn't lose sleep


----------



## krulin_m

I don't know how relevant it would be, but along with the MB, maybe add in a BIOS version? Since it seems some people are having better or worse luck with their overclocks, especially in regards to RAM depending on which BIOS they are running?


----------



## Kimir

Give it a few months, when the bioses are mature enough it won't matter anymore.


----------



## Chip Pippins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krulin_m*
> 
> I don't know how relevant it would be, but along with the MB, maybe add in a BIOS version? Since it seems some people are having better or worse luck with their overclocks, especially in regards to RAM depending on which BIOS they are running?


Would be a good idea. I wish I could find a place to download 0701, I heard it was more stable and maybe I'll have better luck than with this unstable version.


----------



## krulin_m

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chip Pippins*
> 
> Would be a good idea. I wish I could find a place to download 0701, I heard it was more stable and maybe I'll have better luck than with this unstable version.


I'm still a noob at overclocking anything newer than the old Q series. I also haven't tried above 2666 on my RAM yet. But for me, 0801 seemed to fix a couple things when trying to OC and run RAM faster.


----------



## Chip Pippins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krulin_m*
> 
> I'm still a noob at overclocking anything newer than the old Q series. I also haven't tried above 2666 on my RAM yet. But for me, 0801 seemed to fix a couple things when trying to OC and run RAM faster.


I can still get my CPU up to where I want it, the RAM I can get nowhere near 3000 now. I just said screw it and set it to 2133 (even though its supposed to run at 2800) until better BIOS come out.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nizzen*
> 
> Looks like "all" benchmarks are stable, and Battlefield 4. I can not get prime 95 stable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wprime, firestrike extreme, CB R15 etc are stable. Not heltping with more voltage either for prime 95. Maybe I have to change some cpu power managment settings ?


may want to consider whether you use p95 on this platform: http://www.overclock.net/t/1510388/haswell-e-overclock-leaderboard-owners-club/800_20#post_22812463


----------



## krulin_m

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chip Pippins*
> 
> I can still get my CPU up to where I want it, the RAM I can get nowhere near 3000 now. I just said screw it and set it to 2133 (even though its supposed to run at 2800) until better BIOS come out.


Cool. I'm not sure how much faster / slower it would be at 2666 vs 2133 or 2800. But I'm sure relatively soon there will be more updates to support the upcoming faster RAM. Sounds like it's something on Intels side from the comments I've seen from ASUS.


----------



## nemm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chip Pippins*
> 
> Would be a good idea. I wish I could find a place to download 0701, I heard it was more stable and maybe I'll have better luck than with this unstable version.


I have version 701 if you need it, will upload it shortly and post a link


----------



## Chip Pippins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nemm*
> 
> I have version 701 if you need it, will upload it shortly and post a link


That would be fantastic... I'd like to give it a try. TYVM!


----------



## Nizzen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> may want to consider whether you use p95 on this platform: http://www.overclock.net/t/1510388/haswell-e-overclock-leaderboard-owners-club/800_20#post_22812463


Thank you!

Now I can play BF4 for some hours


----------



## szeged

new cpu 34270b280 batch. Installing tonight.


----------



## nemm

@Chip Pippins, Here you go

http://www.filedropper.com/x99-deluxe-asus-0701


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nemm*
> 
> @Chip Pippins, Here you go
> 
> http://www.filedropper.com/x99-deluxe-asus-0701


you should upload it here.


----------



## nemm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> you should upload it here.


It wouldn't upload here for some reason.


----------



## Silent Scone

Wow Adaptive voltage sucks then


----------



## krulin_m

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> new cpu 34270b20 batch. Installing tonight.


Good luck on the new chip!


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krulin_m*
> 
> Good luck on the new chip!


I don't see why you are condoning cheating on the lottery :/


----------



## stulid

Managed to reduce the vcore needed a bit.

Still hardly touched the RAM settings or speed.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stulid*
> 
> Managed to reduce the vcore needed a bit.
> 
> Still hardly touched the RAM settings or speed.


That looks like gold.


----------



## guardianl

http://techreport.com/review/27018/intel-xeon-e5-2687w-v3-processor-reviewed
Quote:


> The final tweak to Haswell-EP's dynamic operating strategy came as a surprise to me. As you can see illustrated on the right, *Haswell-EP processors will operate at lower frequencies when processing AVX instructions*. The fundamental reality here is that those 256-bit-wide AVX vector units are big, beefy hardware. *They chew up a lot of power,* and so they require some concessions.


This is why Prime95 causes the voltage spike. It looks like with the Xeons Intel choose to keep the TDP lower by lowering the processor frequency when using AVX instructions, but for the E series, you get the same clock speed but the processor requests more voltage.

FYI more and more applications will use AVX (media encoders etc.) so if that matters to you, Prime95 stability will probably be representative on some level in future applications, as much as it is a pain in the ass to get stable


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stulid*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Managed to reduce the vcore needed a bit.
> 
> Still hardly touched the RAM settings or speed.


Stulid from OCUK?

That is an awesome CPU. Batch #?


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> I don't see why you are condoning cheating on the lottery :/


What do you mean?


----------



## Silent Scone

Shadow Play a little ropey on this chipset at the moment


----------



## Chip Pippins

Well damn Stulid I think you won the lottery man... that speed at 1.28v... very very nice!


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> you can select to disable FIVR separately... or is it disabled when manual is selexted? Also, disabling the SVID stuff seems to help with fixed vcore.


ya I don't really know much about it. I just remember reading xtreme addicts guide at hwbot for not killing cpus with m6e. It's interesting what he says about "fully manual mode" I'm not saying it's the same on this board but I would still be careful. Now this setting makes me nervous, haha, I think right after I applied it with my m6e and went into windows my 4770k died.

http://forum.hwbot.org/showthread.php?t=89181


----------



## szeged

I was using fully manual @ 1.5v no problems, maybe they fixed the issue.


----------



## Chip Pippins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guardianl*
> 
> http://techreport.com/review/27018/intel-xeon-e5-2687w-v3-processor-reviewed
> This is why Prime95 causes the voltage spike. It looks like with the Xeons Intel choose to keep the TDP lower by lowering the processor frequency when using AVX instructions, but for the E series, you get the same clock speed but the processor requests more voltage.
> 
> FYI more and more applications will use AVX (media encoders etc.) so if that matters to you, Prime95 stability will probably be representative on some level in future applications, as much as it is a pain in the ass to get stable


Ahh... I see... This explains the spike...

Do you by chance have any idea what the maximum stated safe voltage is for Vcore on the E series? I was trying to find Intel's datasheets but I couldn't locate them. It would be nice to know to guesstimate a safe voltage to allow for spikes when dealing with programs that use AVX.


----------



## Silent Scone

On water for 24/7 I would gauge roughly 1.4v


----------



## Chip Pippins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> On water for 24/7 I would gauge roughly 1.4v


Ok, good. Any idea what would be considered 'unsafe territory?' Anything over 1.5v?

I'm thinking if it spikes it will probably spike over 1.5v with a 24/7 voltage set at 1.4v.


----------



## Kimir

if you can't upload a bios file here, zip it and you'll able to.


----------



## nemm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> if you can't upload a bios file here, zip it and you'll able to.


It is already compressed









Still not having any of it so you will just need to make do with the one already linked sorry


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> What do you mean?


Well i thought returning chips was against policy if they functioned :/


----------



## Kimir

Depends on the store policy... it's not cheating anyway, it's taking another chance. If it's dead (by overclock) you can't return it either, but tuning plan cover it.
The legislation here in France allow you to return a perfectly functioning item if it doesn't please you, not sure it can apply to opened and used processor tho. But it is on other things (I did return RAM that I used one week while mine were in warranty that way).


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> Well i thought returning chips was against policy if they functioned :/


i didnt return the old chip, i just bought a new one lol.

also, this new one is already better, boots @ 4.5ghz with 1.3v, last chip needed 1.37v to do 4.5

edit - new chip does 4.5ghz cinebench r15 @ 1.3v, last chip couldnt complete cinebench @ 4.5ghz no matter the volts, even 1.5v

edit # 2 - boots @ 4.625ghz with 1.3v, testing CB now.


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> i didnt return the old chip, i just bought a new one lol.
> 
> also, this new one is already better, boots @ 4.5ghz with 1.3v, last chip needed 1.37v to do 4.5
> 
> edit - new chip does 4.5ghz cinebench r15 @ 1.3v, last chip couldnt complete cinebench @ 4.5ghz no matter the volts, even 1.5v
> 
> edit # 2 - boots @ 4.625ghz with 1.3v, testing CB now.


Did you buy a 2nd through amazon!? Are you gonna return the 1st.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> Did you buy a 2nd through amazon!? Are you gonna return the 1st.


yes i bought a second through amazon, i might return the first, idk yet.

new chip completes cinebench @ 4.625 with 1.3v.....wow.



from crap to this


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> i didnt return the old chip, i just bought a new one lol.
> 
> also, this new one is already better, boots @ 4.5ghz with 1.3v, last chip needed 1.37v to do 4.5
> 
> edit - new chip does 4.5ghz cinebench r15 @ 1.3v, last chip couldnt complete cinebench @ 4.5ghz no matter the volts, even 1.5v
> 
> edit # 2 - boots @ 4.625ghz with 1.3v, testing CB now.


2 i7 5960x's?

Why?


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> yes i bought a second through amazon, i might return the first, idk yet.
> 
> new chip completes cinebench @ 4.625 with 1.3v.....wow.
> 
> 
> 
> from crap to this


Dang... hate i missed that  You did me right on the 1st though!


----------



## szeged

Bumped the volts to 1.37 really quick, 4.75ghz so far. Can't pass Cinebench.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> yes i bought a second through amazon, i might return the first, idk yet.
> 
> new chip completes cinebench @ 4.625 with 1.3v.....wow.
> 
> 
> 
> from crap to this


Sweet chip.


----------



## kalleklovn12

Now i know that there are people testing their nice cpus. SO, should i upgrade to a 5820k from a 3770k?! I just can't decide. So confusing. I really want it, bu is it worth it just for 2 more cores?!


----------



## szeged

Have to stop for now, dinner time lol. I'll try tweaking later to get 4.7 stable. 4.75 is only boot stable so far, Cinebench and 3dmark instantly crash it . Good chip but not golden lol.


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> Have to stop for now, dinner time lol. I'll try tweaking later to get 4.7 stable. 4.75 is only boot stable so far, Cinebench and 3dmark instantly crash it . Good chip but not golden lol.


Try setting the input (1.9) and cache voltages (1.25) . Leave everything else on auto.


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kalleklovn12*
> 
> Now i know that there are people testing their nice cpus. SO, should i upgrade to a 5820k from a 3770k?! I just can't decide. So confusing. I really want it, bu is it worth it just for 2 more cores?!


Only for things other than gaming.

I personally plan to test some VM Clustering etc with the spare cores.


----------



## szeged

When I get back I'm gonna try 127 strap, 1.9 input voltage and some cache tweaking, if I can get this to run 4.7/4.8 on water for firestrike tonight I'll freeze it this weekend.


----------



## Silent Scone

Got a bit of 3D instability. Stutters for a moment then hangs then shortly after black screen and keyboard loses input. (lock keys). It's only once in a blue moon to be fair. Only happened once this evening and have been playing Metro 2033 Redux for a good 2 or 3 hours.

Thinking it's a driver issue, on Tri SLI too but not sure. If it's the 101.7mhz on the PCIE bus I'd be surprised. Need some X99 ready NV drivers to know what the score is really


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Got a bit of 3D instability. Stutters for a moment then hangs then shortly after black screen and keyboard loses input. (lock keys). It's only once in a blue moon to be fair. Only happened once this evening and have been playing Metro 2033 Redux for a good 2 or 3 hours.
> 
> Thinking it's a driver issue, on Tri SLI too but not sure. If it's the 101.7mhz on the PCIE bus I'd be surprised. Need some X99 ready NV drivers to know what the score is really


What overclock is that happening at?


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stulid*
> 
> SOC Force
> 5960K
> H100i
> 
> 47X
> 1.3v with LLC set to extreme.
> 
> 
> 
> My first oc attempt.


Jack that cache up, you should have a higher score than that at 4.7, get it to about 4.2...


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Jack that cache up, you should have a higher score than that at 4.7, get it to about 4.2...


what volts do you run your cache at for 4.2 on ring/cache.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Man im gonna have fun with the 5960x . Those physics scores are totally ganster


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> ya I don't really know much about it. I just remember reading xtreme addicts guide at hwbot for not killing cpus with m6e. It's interesting what he says about "fully manual mode" I'm not saying it's the same on this board but I would still be careful. Now this setting makes me nervous, haha, I think right after I applied it with my m6e and went into windows my 4770k died.
> http://forum.hwbot.org/showthread.php?t=89181


So far, I didn't melt anything using "manual mode". Didn't see "Full manual" in the bios. I'll look again.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> I was using fully manual @ 1.5v no problems, maybe they fixed the issue.


good luck mate. I'm bringin' her up to speed slow.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chip Pippins*
> 
> Ok, good. Any idea what would be considered 'unsafe territory?' Anything over 1.5v?
> 
> I'm thinking if it spikes it will probably spike over 1.5v with a 24/7 voltage set at 1.4v.


What spikes are you referring to? Either way, personally? I won;t go too much over 1.4V and that'll will be for a chilled bench session. 1.5V is flash-cube territory.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stulid*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Managed to reduce the vcore needed a bit.
> Still hardly touched the RAM settings or speed.


lookin real good!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> Bumped the volts to 1.37 really quick, 4.75ghz so far. Can't pass Cinebench.


yeah - it needs more than vcore.

maybe I'll pop those gskill 3000's in. 1.35V in that run?


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> what volts do you run your cache at for 4.2 on ring/cache.


I was @[email protected] on the cache, @4.5 @1.358v for my Cinebench score of 1802, I have since got my volts down to 1.3v @4.5, my cache is @3.5 for my 24/7 OC...keeps my temps perfect...


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> I was @[email protected] on the cache, @4.5 @1.358v for my Cinebench score of 1802, I have since got my volts down to 1.3v @4.5, my cache is @3.5 for my 24/7 OC...keeps my temps perfect...


at 4.5ghz on freq you run your cache at 3.5v?


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> at 4.5ghz on freq you run your cache at 3.5v?


Lol, my bad, @3.5 with the voltage on [email protected] is my cpu..lost about 30pts. on Cinebench with the lower cache freq., but, I am happy with my 24/7 clocks/temps, just need to return mobo once MC gets them back in, dead ram slot me thinks...


----------



## Raghar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Usage from the wall is dead on 400W


What's usage on idle?


----------



## stulid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Stulid from OCUK?
> 
> That is an awesome CPU. Batch #?


Yes it is me, been messing around playing more and generally trying this new stuff out.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Jack that cache up, you should have a higher score than that at 4.7, get it to about 4.2...


Pulling a score of 1828 now with a slight cache increase, RAM still untouched.


----------



## L36

Well I got some weirdness. I got my RMA motherboard today and it still shows same issues on the same memory channel. Looks like a faulty memory controller on the CPU. Don't see that too often...


----------



## Chris123NT

Well this is odd, I'm stable in AIDA stress test but Prime95 INSTANTLY crashes me out to a CLOCK_WATCHDOG_TIMEOUT BSOD.


----------



## Eugenius

The asus guys in that video point out an interesting thing that synthetic tests like prime are not representative of any real workloads so I am gravitating towards not really worrying about prime. Cinebench and rog real bench are much more realistic.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *L36*
> 
> Well I got some weirdness. I got my RMA motherboard today and it still shows same issues on the same memory channel. Looks like a faulty memory controller on the CPU. Don't see that too often...


I am hoping that this isn't my issue. with me, my ram will show either 8gigs,16gigs, or 24gigs at boot. but the one steady is that the C1 slot never shows the presence of ram at all...it's going back..


----------



## krel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eugenius*
> 
> The asus guys in that video point out an interesting thing that synthetic tests like prime are not representative of any real workloads so I am gravitating towards not really worrying about prime. Cinebench and rog real bench are much more realistic.


Funny, I found that where I was stable with AIDA64 at 100% CPU, I actually had to bump the voltage up a bit to run Handbrake, which seems to run around 70% CPU.


----------



## stulid

I think Asus realbench is a tougher test than Prime or IBT and at least it also gives a score so you can smash the competition.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> What overclock is that happening at?


4.3ghz. GPUS are stock for now. I'm trying without any jump at all on PCI frequency at 125bclk. Pretty sure it's a driver issue though.


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stulid*
> 
> I think Asus realbench is a tougher test than Prime or IBT and at least it also gives a score so you can smash the competition.


it is more of a realworld test... simulates multitasking and rendering...


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krel*
> 
> Funny, I found that where I was stable with AIDA64 at 100% CPU, I actually had to bump the voltage up a bit to run Handbrake, which seems to run around 70% CPU.


handbrake is a tough stability test... did you watch the vcore during AID64 and then handbrake? AID64 may have been running at much higher vcore.


----------



## Eugenius

It seems like it only makes sense to stress the CPU and system by real tests not synthetics. Aside from bragging rights what's the point?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eugenius*
> 
> It seems like it only makes sense to stress the CPU and system by real tests not synthetics. Aside from bragging rights what's the point?


this is OCN... that is the point.


----------



## szeged

just messing around atm

http://valid.x86.fr/j77cj3

real overclocking coming soon lol.


----------



## Eugenius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> this is OCN... that is the point.


This is true!! Keep forgetting that!!


----------



## Eugenius

Still tweaking my OC.

My core #4 is always about 7-9deg C higher than the rest of my cores. I redid the thermal paste on a reseat and still the same.

Looks like Szeged got a better second chip. Might do the same and RMA to amazon.

Looks like I can get it to about 4.5 with roughly 1.34v.

And also trying to snag a gskill 3000 kit instead of the 2666 one.


----------



## szeged

gonna try to find a 24/7 OC before finding a bench OC tonight, just so i know what to expect later on. so far 4.625 @ 1.3v is looking promising, no crashes yet.


----------



## Chip Pippins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eugenius*
> 
> Still tweaking my OC.
> 
> My core #4 is always about 7-9deg C higher than the rest of my cores. I redid the thermal paste on a reseat and still the same.
> 
> Looks like Szeged got a better second chip. Might do the same and RMA to amazon.
> 
> Looks like I can get it to about 4.5 with roughly 1.34v.
> 
> And also trying to snag a gskill 3000 kit instead of the 2666 one.


Core #2 for me is 11C over the lowest at 100% load. Might disable it to see what I can do with the others.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eugenius*
> 
> Still tweaking my OC.
> 
> My core #4 is always about 7-9deg C higher than the rest of my cores. I redid the thermal paste on a reseat and still the same.
> 
> Looks like Szeged got a better second chip. Might do the same and RMA to amazon.
> 
> Looks like I can get it to about 4.5 with roughly 1.34v.
> 
> And also trying to snag a gskill 3000 kit instead of the 2666 one.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chip Pippins*
> 
> Core #2 for me is 11C over the lowest at 100% load. Might disable it to see what I can do with the others.


Core 2 and Core 4 are both 5C warmer than the others for me lol


----------



## Joa3d43

...*Joa3d43 -- 5960X @* *5067 MHz* --- Phase-cooled / 1.574v - 45 C, light load for CPU-Z validation only...highest regular benching so far at 4800 MHz / 1.45 ....

http://valid.canardpc.com/qbthr7


----------



## L36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> I am hoping that this isn't my issue. with me, my ram will show either 8gigs,16gigs, or 24gigs at boot. but the one steady is that the C1 slot never shows the presence of ram at all...it's going back..


Mine is simply refusing to even post if the memory is in the black slots of the x99 deluxe. Board before that also x99 deluxe only occurred in the slot closest to the socket now with another board its any black slot will result in no POST and code 53 being thrown.

Updated the BIOS in both occurances so going to RMA the CPU and hope that solves the issue.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...*Joa3d43 -- 5960X @* *5067 MHz* --- Phase-cooled / 1.574v - 45 C, light load for CPU-Z validation only...highest regular benching so far at 4800 MHz / 1.45 ....
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/qbthr7


very nice









what are your temps like under load?

playing around -




dat firestrike physics score D:


----------



## Chris123NT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> gonna try to find a 24/7 OC before finding a bench OC tonight, just so i know what to expect later on. so far 4.625 @ 1.3v is looking promising, no crashes yet.


What are you stress testing with? I was stable in AIDA but Prime95 and IBT would instantly BSOD me, trying to figure out *** is going on as I can't get prime stable at anything over 4.0 meanwhile I can run 4.0 at under 1.2v.


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...*Joa3d43 -- 5960X @* *5067 MHz* --- Phase-cooled / 1.574v - 45 C, light load for CPU-Z validation only...highest regular benching so far at 4800 MHz / 1.45 ....
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/qbthr7


You realize I now have to go beat you.... this means war


----------



## szeged

highest non ln2 5960x firestrike physx score



this ones definitely a keeper. Im overdoing the voltages atm also i think, just to make 100% sure its stable for the run, i can probably bring it down to 1.4v or so for firestrike.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris123NT*
> 
> What are you stress testing with? I was stable in AIDA but Prime95 and IBT would instantly BSOD me, trying to figure out *** is going on as I can't get prime stable at anything over 4.0 meanwhile I can run 4.0 at under 1.2v.


i use things that i bench with to find stability, firestrike, cinebench etc etc. Also games that i play frequently. I tested with aida and prime for like 30 minutes and it didnt crash but i wont do it too much longer than that because i dont really use anything that those simulate.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> very nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what are your temps like under load?
> 
> playing around -
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dat firestrike physics score D:


.temps are decent under load, but I won't push too hard as I got the thing below waiting for later, not to mention a R5E / separate 5960 ES inbound...the X99 Deluxe is actually 'mostly' for work, so I don't wanna blow it (yet)


----------



## szeged

very nice







filling the dewar soon? ill be loading up on about 30l this weekend.


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> highest non ln2 5960x firestrike physx score
> 
> 
> 
> this ones definitely a keeper. Im overdoing the voltages atm also i think, just to make 100% sure its stable for the run, i can probably bring it down to 1.4v or so for firestrike.
> i use things that i bench with to find stability, firestrike, cinebench etc etc. Also games that i play frequently. I tested with aida and prime for like 30 minutes and it didnt crash but i wont do it too much longer than that because i dont really use anything that those simulate.


I'm running 4.755 @ 1.41v atm... just passed FS with it and was right in that neighborhood. Glad you got a better chip!


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> very nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> filling the dewar soon? ill be loading up on about 30l this weekend.


...unlikely to be this weekend unless the weather is real bad...and like to get one extra BIOS update before I go 'real' cold; too may loose ends for now, IMO from what I have observed around VRMs, never mind testing out the R5E as well...


----------



## Chris123NT

What are you guys setting your CPU current capability to? I'm starting to wonder if that setting is why I'm instantly crashing in prime at anything higher than 4 ghz


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris123NT*
> 
> What are you guys setting your CPU current capability to? I'm starting to wonder if that setting is why I'm instantly crashing in prime at anything higher than 4 ghz


140 % capability (which doesn't mean you're actually using it, just moving the bar high enough)


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stulid*
> 
> Yes it is me, been messing around playing more and generally trying this new stuff out.
> Pulling a score of 1828 now with a slight cache increase, RAM still untouched.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eugenius*
> 
> Still tweaking my OC.
> 
> My core #4 is always about 7-9deg C higher than the rest of my cores. I redid the thermal paste on a reseat and still the same.
> 
> Looks like Szeged got a better second chip. Might do the same and RMA to amazon.
> 
> Looks like I can get it to about 4.5 with roughly 1.34v.
> 
> And also trying to snag a gskill 3000 kit instead of the 2666 one.


That 2666 kit will hit 3000 with ease...


----------



## Silent Scone

Any Tri SLi users here?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> That 2666 kit will hit 3000 with ease...


This. I've been advised to try as much as 1.65v


----------



## lilchronic

my 5820k is taking a trip around Florida. it was just here in Tallahassee now it's 250Miles away







just hope it gets here, hopefully they announce a M5G or z99m oc formula because i haven't bought a board yet.


----------



## carlhil2

Haha, taking the scenic route...


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Any Tri SLi users here?
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> That 2666 kit will hit 3000 with ease...
> 
> 
> 
> This. I've been advised to try as much as 1.65v
Click to expand...

I'll be assembling my system this friday when I get back home. I'll be running a Tri SLI setup. If I get any issues, I'll give you a shout.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

I remember ppls kingpins taking scenic routes too!


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> I'll be assembling my system this friday when I get back home. I'll be running a Tri SLI setup. If I get any issues, I'll give you a shout.


Thanks dude. Like I said earlier it's really mild, once in a blue moon but it will stutter for a couple of seconds, hang and go black. Definitely seems driver related. Have lowered the BCLK to see if that was the issue.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Haha, taking the scenic route...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> I remember ppls kingpins taking scenic routes too!


as long as it gets here ill be happy


----------



## Rayleyne

Wonder how far i'll be able to push mine under water cooling, The 5930k that is


----------



## erase

Almost going to pull the trigger on a 5960X but at this stage I don't want water cooling (maybe later when I shift) particularly where I have the machine placed in the house. I see some reviewers using air coolers and getting ok results.

http://hothardware.com/Reviews/Intel-Core-i75960X-CPU-Review-HaswellE-Debuts/?page=12

Does anyone think that a 5960X could handle 4.25GHz at ~1.25v and would be ok on a Noctua DH-14?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erase*
> 
> Almost going to pull the trigger on a 5960X but at this stage I don't want water cooling (maybe later when I shift) particularly where I have the machine placed in the house. I see some reviewers using air coolers and getting ok results.
> 
> http://hothardware.com/Reviews/Intel-Core-i75960X-CPU-Review-HaswellE-Debuts/?page=12
> 
> Does anyone think that a 5960X could handle 4.25GHz at ~1.25v and would be ok on a Noctua DH-14?


4.25 @ 1.25v seems reasonable but you won't know till you get it. 1.25v should be fine on that.


----------



## erase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *erase*
> 
> Almost going to pull the trigger on a 5960X but at this stage I don't want water cooling (maybe later when I shift) particularly where I have the machine placed in the house. I see some reviewers using air coolers and getting ok results.
> 
> http://hothardware.com/Reviews/Intel-Core-i75960X-CPU-Review-HaswellE-Debuts/?page=12
> 
> Does anyone think that a 5960X could handle 4.25GHz at ~1.25v and would be ok on a Noctua DH-14?
> 
> 
> 
> 4.25 @ 1.25v seems reasonable but you won't know till you get it. 1.25v should be fine on that.
Click to expand...

Yeah if I get a chip like in your sig, then it should be no problem at all. I guessing your chip is above average?

I will be getting the same mobo as you have the Asus X99 Deluxe.


----------



## wb428

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> How are you liking the board? Any pros/cons?


I haven't had much time to play with it yet, just finishing my build.

The only strange thing is that I could not get SLI working in 2-way on anything other than slots 1+3 (no spacing). This is before I tried to OC, which was before I flashed to latest BIOS, so might be related to older BIOS issue. Since I'm running full watercooling and acrylic tubing on this build I just decided to keep it 1+3 since I know that works. The manual does recommend 1+3 for 2-way, so it might be a limitation here with the PLX/PCIE lane configuration. Would be nice to have the option of slot 1+5 though, especially if air cooling.


----------



## Silent Scone

Did you enable the switch on the MB? Left to right is disabled / 2 / 3 (ASUS X99-Deluxe)


----------



## wb428

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Did you enable the switch on the MB? Left to right is disabled / 2 / 3 (ASUS X99-Deluxe)


This is with ASUS X99-E WS. I don't have such a switch... The other slots seemed to work fine in general. The only problem was I could not get SLI available (nVidia control panel showed no SLI cable connected) without the cards in slots 1 and 3. I tried multiple bridges and both inner/outer fingers, no difference.


----------



## ep45-ds3l

I have slots 1 and 3 filled with SLI Windforce 780's and have no thermal issues at all.



Also, getting my new CPU today from MC. Hope it clocks better..


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erase*
> 
> Almost going to pull the trigger on a 5960X but at this stage I don't want water cooling (maybe later when I shift) particularly where I have the machine placed in the house. I see some reviewers using air coolers and getting ok results.
> 
> http://hothardware.com/Reviews/Intel-Core-i75960X-CPU-Review-HaswellE-Debuts/?page=12
> 
> Does anyone think that a 5960X could handle 4.25GHz at ~1.25v and would be ok on a Noctua DH-14?


I have the same cooler. Food for thought is that it has very similar results performance wise to 240MM AIO's. So if someone is using an H100i in reviews expect similar results. If they are using an H80i in the review expect better results.

Edit:
http://anandtech.com/show/8426/the-intel-haswell-e-cpu-review-core-i7-5960x-i7-5930k-i7-5820k-tested/3

H80i


----------



## Rayleyne

Bah, Can't decide what Wifi card i want to go with my 5930k + X99 SOC, I have an AC router but i am not too sure how Asus's 1900Mbit AC card functions in real world


----------



## Chris123NT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ep45-ds3l*
> 
> I have slots 1 and 3 filled with SLI Windforce 780's and have no thermal issues at all.
> 
> 
> 
> Also, getting my new CPU today from MC. Hope it clocks better..


What stepping CPU did you have?


----------



## Eugenius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Any Tri SLi users here?
> This. I've been advised to try as much as 1.65v


Ya with those volts? Why not pay 90 more bucks and get a 3000 at 1.35?

Buy 5960 but skimp and save on ram lol


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eugenius*
> 
> Ya with those volts? Why not pay 90 more bucks and get a 3000 at 1.35?
> 
> Buy 5960 but skimp and save on ram lol


What kind of half brained comment is that?

You know what timings are, right?









I'm already running 2800 kit at 3000 @ 1.35v


----------



## Eugenius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> What kind of half brained comment is that?
> 
> You know what timings are, right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm already running 2800 kit at 3000 @ 1.35v


No silly. He's referring to using the 2666 kit at 1.65v to get to 3000...?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eugenius*
> 
> No silly. He's referring to using the 2666 kit at 1.65v to get to 3000...?


Who is? I simply said _I've_ been advised 1.65v should be safe. For what end depends entirely on the DIMMs


----------



## Eugenius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Who is? I simply said _I've_ been advised 1.65v should be safe. For what end depends entirely on the DIMMs


Haha well anyway I might go swap my gskill 2666 for 3000 gskill which runs 1.35 guaranteed. 90 bucks difference for same timings


----------



## ean611

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Lol, my bad, @3.5 with the voltage on [email protected] is my cpu..lost about 30pts. on Cinebench with the lower cache freq., but, I am happy with my 24/7 clocks/temps, just need to return mobo once MC gets them back in, dead ram slot me thinks...


What did you use to set Cache speed to 4.2? I assume you did it in Windows? Did you have C-states enabled?


----------



## mayford5

I know the purpose of OCN is to push your hardware. However I don't usually push my new hardware right away do to time. Anyway, I am going to have to upgrade my PSU but I won't be able to do it right away. I was wondering on average how much wattage does a normal clock 5820k and the 780ti with 16gb ram pull?

I am currently running an HX650 with my sig rig. My CPU is an OC'd 8320, OCd 7950 to 1150/1400, 2 SSD, 1 7200 3TB HD, 1 Swiftech D5, and five fans. Will I need to wait for my PSU or will the 650 do it without an OC?

Thanks guys. Next Friday I will be picking up my Has-e board and cpu but memory will come in the mail someday.









Edit: I understand that a 780ti pulls more juice because it is more powerful than my 7950 but I figured if the 780 would pull under then my 7950 would be fine.


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mayford5*
> 
> I know the purpose of OCN is to push your hardware. However I don't usually push my new hardware right away do to time. Anyway, I am going to have to upgrade my PSU but I won't be able to do it right away. I was wondering on average how much wattage does a normal clock 5820k and the 780ti with 16gb ram pull?
> 
> I am currently running an HX650 with my sig rig. My CPU is an OC'd 8320, OCd 7950 to 1150/1400, 2 SSD, 1 7200 3TB HD, 1 Swiftech D5, and five fans. Will I need to wait for my PSU or will the 650 do it without an OC?
> 
> Thanks guys. Next Friday I will be picking up my Has-e board and cpu but memory will come in the mail someday.


Bah, only like 450-500w at most with that cpu and the OCed 7970.

However, start overvolting any GK110, especially original Titans, and they can go up to 600w per Titan. Normally, its 250w-300w per Titan, so at the least 850w psu for normal Titan SLI setup, but, well... minimum AX1200i or some 1500w PSU, or better, two PSUs in tandem if you're doing overvolted SLI Titans.


----------



## mayford5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> Bah, only like 450-500w at most with that cpu and the OCed 7970.
> 
> However, start overvolting any GK110, especially original Titans, and they can go up to 600w per Titan. Normally, its 250w-300w per Titan, so at the least 850w psu for normal Titan SLI setup, but, well... minimum AX1200i or some 1500w PSU, or better, two PSUs in tandem if you're doing overvolted SLI Titans.


Awesome Thank you

So for now before OC I should be okay with what I have. I won't be able to wait long but it looks like November before I get my new PSU.


----------



## Jpmboy

any help (plz) with the question in this post? http://www.overclock.net/t/1510001/asus-rampage-v-extreme-owners-thread/320_20#post_22825401


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> any help (plz) with the question in this post? http://www.overclock.net/t/1510001/asus-rampage-v-extreme-owners-thread/320_20#post_22825401


I'm sure on the Deluxe it states the reverse of that. I've just left mine at level 5 for 24/7.


----------



## Tyrannosaurus

I have a 5960x currently running on an Asus x99 deluxe motherboard. I see there is only one 8pin EPS 12v connector. Right now with aida stress testing my system is pulling over 350watts with a vcore of 1.320 and 46 multiplier.

This system is still being air cooled and the temperatures will hit the high 80's at most, is this motherboard safe to overclock further or will I have problems seeing as I do not have much headroom for extra power delivery?


----------



## Chris123NT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyrannosaurus*
> 
> I have a 5960x currently running on an Asus x99 deluxe motherboard. I see there is only one 8pin EPS 12v connector. Right now with aida stress testing my system is pulling over 350watts with a vcore of 1.320 and 46 multiplier.
> 
> This system is still being air cooled and the temperatures will hit the high 80's at most, is this motherboard safe to overclock further or will I have problems seeing as I do not have much headroom for extra power delivery?


Before you go higher give prime95 (latest version) a go. I was stable in AIDA and prime INSTANTLY blue screened me


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyrannosaurus*
> 
> I have a 5960x currently running on an Asus x99 deluxe motherboard. I see there is only one 8pin EPS 12v connector. Right now with aida stress testing my system is pulling over 350watts with a vcore of 1.320 and 46 multiplier.
> 
> This system is still being air cooled and the temperatures will hit the high 80's at most, is this motherboard safe to overclock further or will I have problems seeing as I do not have much headroom for extra power delivery?


I've been running mine above 1.4v and about 4.755ghz with 0 issues.


----------



## VSG

Ya, I don't see why EPS connectors are any different from PCI-E connectors in that they can draw far more than the theoretical specs if need be.


----------



## i7monkey

I don't render anything, mostly play games, and I also am a relative noob when it comes to overclocking. Should I stay away from Haswell-E?


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i7monkey*
> 
> I don't render anything, mostly play games, and I also am a relative noob when it comes to overclocking. Should I stay away from Haswell-E?


Only if you want to, it just seems like you are justifying not going to Haswell-E so totally a personal choice here.


----------



## Canis-X

Depends, like geggeg said it is really a personal preference choice. If your system is doing what you need it to do right now then there is no real "need" to upgrade. However, if you are just looking for someone to push you over the edge....then yes, definitely go for it!!! Just understand that you are doing the "early adapter" thing and there isn't much out there yet on x99 platform hiccups.


----------



## i7monkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Only if you want to, it just seems like you are justifying not going to Haswell-E so totally a personal choice here.


I'm really tempted to buy it, but I'm not sure it's worth it.

1. I don't render.

2. You guys are experts at overclocking and many of you are having issues with this, so what's a noob like me supposed to do with Haswell-E? Overclocking seems like a massive headache, and a noob like me will probably fry his board.

3. Paying 2 grand for a 5960X system and getting a dud overclocker would actually make me pretty sad, so I'm not sure if I should buy it.


----------



## Eugenius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i7monkey*
> 
> I'm really tempted to buy it, but I'm not sure it's worth it.
> 
> 1. I don't render.
> 
> 2. You guys are experts at overclocking and many of you are having issues with this, so what's a noob like me supposed to do with Haswell-E? Overclocking seems like a massive headache, and a noob like me will probably fry his board.
> 
> 3. Paying 2 grand for a 5960X system and getting a dud overclocker would actually make me pretty sad, so I'm not sure if I should buy it.


You can RMA the dud, ie from amazon.


----------



## Jpmboy

http://valid.canardpc.com/n1pt5f



Voltage territory I hate! My 4960X would do 4875 all day at these volts.


----------



## Chris123NT

Is that stable or just a yay it booted windows shot? lol


----------



## Silent Scone

My boards gone totally mental after being gaming and absolutely fine all day.

Went to turn it on this evening and getting 6d (system agent) then overclocking failed. Absolutely nothing has changed lol. Taken me about 10 minutes to get it to post with my OC profile after clearing CMOS


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i7monkey*
> 
> 1. I don't render.


If you aren't doing anything that will stress out more than 4 cores/8 threads, then Haswell-E would be a downgrade CPU-wise from Haswell considering the lower overclocking ceiling on average.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i7monkey*
> 
> 2. You guys are experts at overclocking and many of you are having issues with this, so what's a noob like me supposed to do with Haswell-E? Overclocking seems like a massive headache, and a noob like me will probably fry his board.


Most motherboard vendors such as Asus have automatic overclocking solutions. You can use automatic overclocking and never have to mess with the settings yourself if it's a concern. My motherboard does a decent job at it.

You certainly wouldn't fry your board unless you tried real hard.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i7monkey*
> 
> 3. Paying 2 grand for a 5960X system and getting a dud overclocker would actually make me pretty sad, so I'm not sure if I should buy it.


As said above, you can RMA the processor or swap it for another one with your retailer. Find someone to buy it from that has 30 day returns with no restocking fees.


----------



## Chris123NT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> My boards gone totally mental after being gaming and absolutely fine all day.
> 
> Went to turn it on this evening and getting 6d (system agent) then overclocking failed. Absolutely nothing has changed lol. Taken me about 10 minutes to get it to post with my OC profile after clearing CMOS


What kind of an OC are you running? The 4.25 mentioned in your sig? I had the 6d thing happen to me yesterday, quite odd. This 0603 bios definitely has it's issues, like warm reboots not working, just gets jammed at 98 or 90 and OC failed message lol.


----------



## Silent Scone

4.25 at the moment yeh whilst I iron out some Nvidia issues. Played metro 2033 for a good few hours absolutely fine all is well there now. But 6d on cold boot this evening. Most strange
Cutting power from the PSU and turning back on replicates it. What could that be? Might have to play around with start up voltages


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> My boards gone totally mental after being gaming and absolutely fine all day.
> 
> Went to turn it on this evening and getting 6d (system agent) then overclocking failed. Absolutely nothing has changed lol. Taken me about 10 minutes to get it to post with my OC profile after clearing CMOS


the only bad post code i get! ... when running 3000 ram w/1.35V. have never seen it at 2750 w/ 1.2V.

@Chris123NT -= that's what you are seeing in this thread (mostly). I only have [email protected] what I call stable... so far. Read the link in my earlier post regarding stability testing on this platform. ...gotta get p95 out of my protocol. AID64 seems good. but so does handbrake.


----------



## Chris123NT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> the only bad post code i get! ... when running 3000 ram w/1.35V. have never seen it at 2750 w/ 1.2V.
> 
> @Chris123NT -= that's what you are seeing in this thread (mostly). I only have [email protected] what I call stable... so far. Read the link in my earlier post regarding stability testing on this platform. ...gotta get p95 out of my protocol. AID64 seems good. but so does handbrake.


What concerns me though is that AIDA showed me stable where p95 would blue screen me instantly which is very worrying. Because p95 uses the newer instruction sets where AFAIK AIDA doesn't.


----------



## Silent Scone

I thought as much. I only ran back at 3000 this morning and machine has been on all day so not tried to reboot.

Every issue seems memory related on this platform currently. Guess that's not much of a surprise mind you.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris123NT*
> 
> What concerns me though is that AIDA showed me stable where p95 would blue screen me instantly which is very worrying. Because p95 uses the newer instruction sets where AFAIK AIDA doesn't.


_
Stability Testing

How to test for stability has been a very long and drawn out debate. Some people use Prime95, others IntelBurnTest, still others OCCT. I'm here to tell you whatever you want to do is fine, as long as you know their pluses and minuses. For instance, Prime95 only tests the one instruction set on your CPU but not all at once (SSE, AVX, FPU, etc). It's good for heating up your CPU, absolutely, but it doesn't necessarily throw the kitchen sink at it._

http://www.overclockers.com/3step-guide-to-overclock-intel-haswell

granted written about quad cores... check all the boxes (ex gpu) in the aid64 stress. default is just ram I think.

@Silent Scone - sometimes a "retry" will clear it, but usually have to retrain the ram.


----------



## Silent Scone

I'll just stick it back at 2750 for now for general use. I think I was getting some graphics issue with the slightly elevated BCLK at 2800.

FUN times!!!

Have to say though was on it for a good few hours today with all three cards flat out. Not a hiccup..till the dreaded DRAM LED


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I'll just stick it back at 2750 for now for general use. I think I was getting some graphics issue with the slightly elevated BCLK at 2800.
> 
> FUN times!!!
> 
> Have to say though was on it for a good few hours today with all three cards flat out. Not a hiccup..till the dreaded DRAM LED


Good? tri-sli blacks and a 5960X. Nice? that's gotta be phookin fantastic.


----------



## primafrog

I'm not sure if anyone faced this issue, but I would be curious to hear your feedback. I have a 5930k, Asus RVE and Radeon 6990. As soon as i overclock (even moderately like 4.2Ghz), the second GPU is not anymore associated with a v2.0 x16 bus interface but v1.1 x16. The first GPU remains at v2.0 x16.

Any idea on what is happening?


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Good? tri-sli blacks and a 5960X. Nice? that's gotta be phookin fantastic.


I'd rather take a European vacation....


----------



## Eugenius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> the only bad post code i get! ... when running 3000 ram w/1.35V. have never seen it at 2750 w/ 1.2V.
> 
> @Chris123NT -= that's what you are seeing in this thread (mostly). I only have [email protected] what I call stable... so far. Read the link in my earlier post regarding stability testing on this platform. ...gotta get p95 out of my protocol. AID64 seems good. but so does handbrake.


That's what I was saying too. I am not going to use prime95, but mostly all others as a measure for this system. And then of course daily real apps/activities.


----------



## Silent Scone

lol, does go quite well yus









I meant more stability wise








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> I'd rather take a European vacation....


Why not do both?


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> lol, does go quite well yus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I meant more stability wise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why not do both?


I'm not rich?


----------



## primafrog

Forgot to mention I'm using BIOS 603 and the PCIe Clock is at 100Mhz (not changed).


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *primafrog*
> 
> Forgot to mention I'm using BIOS 603 and the PCIe Clock is at 100Mhz (not changed).


I think bios 603 had some issues?


----------



## Tyrannosaurus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris123NT*
> 
> Before you go higher give prime95 (latest version) a go. I was stable in AIDA and prime INSTANTLY blue screened me


Will do. For now I'm just using aida to test ballpark figures of what multiplier boots at what voltage. Prime will bring too much heat right now, I can't do any stability testing until I watercool the system








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> I've been running mine above 1.4v and about 4.755ghz with 0 issues.


How many watts did your system pull during stress tests?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Ya, I don't see why EPS connectors are any different from PCI-E connectors in that they can draw far more than the theoretical specs if need be.


Yes, I assumed so. I am just worried more if this board was not meant for as they say extreme overclocking. I would have bought the rampage extreme but it has not been in stock for 2 weeks.


----------



## ep45-ds3l

Exchanged my crappy 22nd week batch and got a 27th week batch.. Hopefully it clocks better!


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ep45-ds3l*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exchanged my crappy 22nd week batch and got a 27th week batch.. Hopefully it clocks better!


GOOD LUCK!!! I have that same batch week.







Unfortunately though, I have yet to purchase my board and RAM.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ep45-ds3l*
> 
> 
> Exchanged my crappy 22nd week batch and got a 27th week batch.. Hopefully it clocks better!


thats the new batch chip i got and mine benches @ 4.75


----------



## Killa Cam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ep45-ds3l*
> 
> 
> Exchanged my crappy 22nd week batch and got a 27th week batch.. Hopefully it clocks better!


I have that batch as well. Ram is coming tomorrow. How the hell does Newegg ship my ram from California to Memphis when I'm on the west coast as well


----------



## Killa Cam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> thats the new batch chip i got and mine benches @ 4.75


yee







. U gotta name that batch breh


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ean611*
> 
> What did you use to set Cache speed to 4.2? I assume you did it in Windows? Did you have C-states enabled?


I wouldn't advise using the software in Windows, it's good for checking your fans/temps/etc., I wouldn't adjust my OC with it though...


----------



## Chip Pippins

Just installed a second low-profile 30mm 240mm rad on top, brought temps down under load a few degrees C.

Got her up to 4.8ghz on 1.39v, though I couldn't benchmark, even Cinebench crashed it. Might try later with slightly over 1.4v.

http://valid.x86.fr/m2y7sm

Good news was the temps barely touched 80, even on the crappy core #2 I have. Before they were nearing 90C when I was running on 1 radiator.

Though I wouldn't even consider Prime95 right now. Don't want to think what it would do to temps, especially if cinebench is crashing as is.

Also 0801 BIOS fixed my voltage jumping issue. Although it created other issues with RAM I'm sure those will be ironed out down the road. I'd rather have a stable voltage than overclocked RAM tbh, it was making me uneasy before to see the voltage jump up 0.15v under heavy load.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chip Pippins*
> 
> Just installed a second low-profile 30mm 240mm rad on top, brought temps down under load a few degrees C.
> 
> Got her up to 4.8ghz on 1.39v, *though I couldn't benchmark, even Cinebench crashed it.* Might try later with slightly over 1.4v.
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/m2y7sm
> 
> Good news was the temps barely touched 80, even on the crappy core #2 I have. Before they were nearing 90C when I was running on 1 radiator.
> 
> Though I wouldn't even consider Prime95 right now. Don't want to think what it would do to temps, especially if cinebench is crashing as is.
> 
> Also 0801 BIOS fixed my voltage jumping issue. Although it created other issues with RAM I'm sure those will be ironed out down the road. I'd rather have a stable voltage than overclocked RAM tbh, it was making me uneasy before to see the voltage jump up 0.15v under heavy load.


So all in all, pretty pointless then


----------



## Chip Pippins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> So all in all, pretty pointless then


Hahaha yea for benchmarks. Windows desktop is a benchmark in its own right I suppose







.

Ma', I think I see a start menu!! Aaand its gone.


----------



## CaliLife17

FINALLY got my Launch Day 5960x delivered. It was delivered to my other address, so had to have a friend go get it from that place and ship it to me at the right address.



I think this is the batch szeged had his not so good OC on. Anyone have any good news to report on this batch, any get any good OC on this batch? this seems to be the batch everyone got if they purchased day one from amazon.

I guess if its a bad OC i will just do what Szeged did and play the lottery again on amazon. Though lets be honest, i will only have it for a year then upgrade to Broadwell-e

@ep45-ds3l

My chip also came like that, It was not perfectly secure in the plastic container it had Moved in there. Also had a thumb/finger print on it. For a 1k part, i would of hoped for white glove service. EDIT : i took it out of the package and reseated it correctly for the picture, but it looked like yours when it arrived


----------



## carlhil2

For me, [email protected], [email protected] with ram set to 2400 with 13-14-14-28-1 is my 24/7 sweet spot for this chip, gets me above 1750pts. in Cinebench, I can live with that, while I continue to try to bring my cpu vcore down further...now, to see how high of an freq that it can bench at...


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaliLife17*
> 
> FINALLY got my Launch Day 5960x delivered. It was delivered to my other address, so had to have a friend go get it from that place and ship it to me at the right address.
> 
> 
> 
> I think this is the batch szeged had his not so good OC on. Anyone have any good news to report on this batch, any get any good OC on this batch? this seems to be the batch everyone got if they purchased day one from amazon.
> 
> I guess if its a bad OC i will just do what Szeged did and play the lottery again on amazon. Though lets be honest, i will only have it for a year then upgrade to Broadwell-e
> 
> @ep45-ds3l
> 
> My chip also came like that, It was not perfectly secure in the plastic container it had Moved in there. Also had a thumb/finger print on it. For a 1k part, i would of hoped for white glove service.


that is the batch i had.

I wish you better luck than i had, mine was beyond frustrating.


----------



## CaliLife17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> that is the batch i had.
> 
> I wish you better luck than i had, mine was beyond frustrating.


I cant remember (and too lazy to look back through the thread







) did you ever try it with slowing down your ram from 3000 to 2133 or 2400?


----------



## szeged

nah i said screw it lol, if it didnt want to bench with the rated ram speed then the chip can burn for all i care.


----------



## ep45-ds3l

I had the same exact batch before I returned it and got a week 27. Was a very voltage hungry. 1.3 volts no boot @4.5, boot @4.4 windows crash, boot @4.3 crashed LinX AVX in 10 minutes.. Settled for 1.286 volts @4.25 125 strap.


----------



## Agent-A01

Anyone got batch 3423B501?


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ep45-ds3l*
> 
> 
> 
> I had the same exact batch before I returned it and got a week 27. Was a very voltage hungry. 1.3 volts no boot @4.5, boot @4.4 windows crash, boot @4.3 crashed LinX AVX in 10 minutes.. Settled for 1.286 volts @4.25 125 strap.


I've had no issues with my chip on that batch.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> For me, [email protected], [email protected] with ram set to 2400 with 13-14-14-28-1 is my 24/7 sweet spot for this chip, gets me above 1750pts. in Cinebench, I can live with that, while I continue to try to bring my cpu vcore down further...now, to see how high of an freq that it can bench at...


that's what I'm workin at bro. good @ 4.625/2750, and I think this 4.7/2400 may come along too. will post some results when it gets there. Hopefully the intel memory patch-bios come out soon. shame to run 2800 or 3000 ram at 2400 on bclk 100.


----------



## krulin_m

Just got my RVE today to run the 5930K. All I'm waiting on now is the case and watercooling stuff to build it all. Hopefully a BIOS to fix the possible RAM stuff comes out for the RVE between now and the build. I'm sure it will come soon considering at least a partial fix for RAM speeds has been put on the X99 Deluxe.

Worst case, I run the RAM at 2400 instead of the rated 2666 for a bit while waiting on the fix.


----------



## Shiftstealth

WTB reports on 5820K batches


----------



## ep45-ds3l

Finally 1.3 volts 4.5ghz bootable!!









http://valid.x86.fr/f5ldva


----------



## CaliLife17

Man it is not looking good. Wondering if i should just swap it out now, and just avoid it all together. Probably wont be able to get it up and running till mon/tues next week.

Hmm amazon does have some in stock.


----------



## MunneY

Hummm...

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00MMLXIHM/ref=as_li_tl?ie=UTF8&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B00MMLXIHM&linkCode=as2&tag=them0971-20&linkId=J46QTZDJBXKSNSVH

To buy a 2nd test unit or not.


----------



## krulin_m

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> Hummm...
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00MMLXIHM/ref=as_li_tl?ie=UTF8&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B00MMLXIHM&linkCode=as2&tag=them0971-20&linkId=J46QTZDJBXKSNSVH
> 
> To buy a 2nd test unit or not.


DOOOOO EEEEET!! You *know* you want to!


----------



## overclockerjames

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> WTB reports on 5820K batches


my 3418C483 5280k is stable at 4.2ghz less than 50c on air


----------



## CaliLife17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> Hummm...
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00MMLXIHM/ref=as_li_tl?ie=UTF8&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B00MMLXIHM&linkCode=as2&tag=them0971-20&linkId=J46QTZDJBXKSNSVH
> 
> To buy a 2nd test unit or not.


Im thinking of buying another one and skip my first Chip, since it seems like no one has had success with that batch.


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaliLife17*
> 
> Im thinking of buying another one and skip my first Chip, since it seems like no one has had success with that batch.


Whats your batch?

Edit...

Buy it and try it... can't hurt.


----------



## ep45-ds3l

I guess 4.8ghz at 1.442 isn't too bad









So happy I got a new CPU from MC!

http://valid.x86.fr/nxfzt1


----------



## krulin_m

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> WTB reports on 5820K batches


Mine isn't on the leaderboard as that part was added after my submission.

5820K Info:
Costa Rica
Batch: 3422B721

http://valid.canardpc.com/a22qma

I suppose technically it's on water not air, but it is just an H110 so..

EDIT: I've since upped the RAM speed to 2666 15-15-15-35 1T. All other stuff is unchanged.


----------



## overclockerjames

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ep45-ds3l*
> 
> I guess 4.8ghz at 1.442 isn't too bad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So happy I got a new CPU from MC!
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/nxfzt1


MC = microcenter?

My 5820k is from microcenter too. Can't beat $300 for 4.2ghz on air!


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *overclockerjames*
> 
> MC = microcenter?
> 
> My 5820k is from microcenter too. Can't beat $300 for 4.2ghz on air!


I'd be satisfied with no less that 4.5 on a 6 core.


----------



## ep45-ds3l

Yep.. MC = Microcenter


----------



## CaliLife17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> Whats your batch?
> 
> Edit...
> 
> Buy it and try it... can't hurt.


Ya i think im going to buy another and test both.


----------



## szeged

Nice that new chips a winner so far.

Now find the max stable clock


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> Hummm...
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00MMLXIHM/ref=as_li_tl?ie=UTF8&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B00MMLXIHM&linkCode=as2&tag=them0971-20&linkId=J46QTZDJBXKSNSVH
> 
> To buy a 2nd test unit or not.


$900 at microcenter and you can select a batch you want.









FINALLY!! 4.7 at <1.4V. (ram only at 2400 - bclk 100 limit I understand)


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> $900 at microcenter and you can select a batch you want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FINALLY!! 4.7 at <1.4V. (ram only at 2400 - bclk 100 limit I understand)


nice! better chip than mine i think lol, 4.7 at 1.4v would be instant blue screen i think.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaliLife17*
> 
> Ya i think im going to buy another and test both.


I have the same one, going to start testing it tonight. I hope ours are a little better.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> I have the same one, going to start testing it tonight. I hope ours are a little better.


water or straight to the frozen tundra for the new chip?


----------



## CaliLife17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> I have the same one, going to start testing it tonight. I hope ours are a little better.


I will be following your results closely. Hopefully you have the golden goose of the batch


----------



## vonalka

My CPU just showed up


Looks like the lovely week 22 batch. Just waiting for the ram to arrive so I can finish my build.


----------



## szeged

3422b720 seems to be the golden batch so far.


----------



## MunneY

why is my stuff not being added to the OP...


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> water or straight to the frozen tundra for the new chip?


well I just bought a cheap air cooler to setup my OS and do some pre-testing and then hopefully I can freeze it this weekend. I am a little nervous though, it would be a very expensive chip to ruin.


----------



## VSG

Definitely hoping so. 2/2 so far are good chips!


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> well I just bought a cheap air cooler to setup my OS and do some pre-testing and then hopefully I can freeze it this weekend. I am a little nervous though, it would be a very expensive chip to ruin.


yeah it would be.

But in the name of science, overclocking and all things magical it must be overvolted to hell and back


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> I'd be satisfied with no less that 4.5 on a 6 core.


At least...


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> $900 at microcenter and you can select a batch you want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FINALLY!! 4.7 at <1.4V. (ram only at 2400 - bclk 100 limit I understand)


Get that ram to 14-14-14-28, you can do it.., very nice score by the way...


----------



## VSG

Corsair's hooking me up with an AIO so that will come in very handy testing out the 5960x. I take weeks to get a loop done to my liking as it is! I have a HD7850 on stock air cooler as well.

I am beginning to look at the MSI XPower more and more now- reasonable price, actually useful heatsinks (EK has blocks in the making anyway) and a decent PCI-E layout for 2-way GPUs. One concern I have is that guys with M.2 SSDs and the z97 platform are reporting they can't get the BIOS to use the M.2 SSD as a boot device if it is hooked to the standard M.2 mounts. Only way so far seems to be using a PCI-E slot based solution.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Corsair's hooking me up with an AIO so that will come in very handy testing out the 5960x. I take weeks to get a loop done to my liking as it is! I have a HD7850 on stock air cooler as well.
> 
> I am beginning to look at the MSI XPower more and more now- reasonable price, actually useful heatsinks (EK has blocks in the making anyway) and a decent PCI-E layout for 2-way GPUs. One concern I have is that guys with M.2 SSDs and the z97 platform are reporting they can't get the BIOS to use the M.2 SSD as a boot device if it is hooked to the standard M.2 mounts. Only way so far seems to be using a PCI-E slot based solution.


xpower or classified


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> xpower or classified


Not sold on the Classified just yet, I like the lean n mean BIOS it has but really want to check it out in person and see how the components are lined up on it. Geno from MSI said Amazon is going to get the XPower in a week or so and MPower later this month (for all retailers).


----------



## szeged

with the way youre going, you can probably get someone to sponsor you a board anyways







well, that would be awesome at least lol. saving the moniessssssssss


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Get that ram to 14-14-14-28, you can do it.., very nice score by the way...


that was auto while I worked on the cache freq. Seems very impactful... but can't sit at c17 now can they.








eh - would rather get the bios patch for the 100 bclk memory divider and run 'en at 3000c15.


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> with the way youre going, you can probably get someone to sponsor you a board anyways
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well, that would be awesome at least lol. saving the moniessssssssss


That would be great but I doubt it. Haswell-E components are really scarce and I don't think I can offer anything that the manufacturers want- things are flying off the shelves as it is.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> nice! better chip than mine i think lol, 4.7 at 1.4v would be instant blue screen i think.


that's what I thought about this one too, but there's just sooo many knobs to turn


----------



## szeged

if only evga were more open to sponsoring people. theyre a great company and all but it seems the only people they want to sponsor are people who are currently employed by evga. Im always hearing oh asus sponsored me this, msi sponsored me this etc etc. never hear " thanks to evga for sponsoring me with a X item."

@jpm, yeah lol i havent had time to mess with anything other than bclk core voltage and multiplier yet, catching up on Vikings lol.

best use of a 5960x, tv show streaming obviously.


----------



## Jpmboy

TJmax is 85C on these chips?


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> TJmax is 85C on these chips?


AFIAK its 100c


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> TJmax is 85C on these chips?


i noticed that too D:


----------



## Killa Cam

They seem to sponsor Jayz2cents. I see sponsorships as a promotion, which evga doesn't really need.


----------



## VSG

EVGA did give me their cable kit to overview, and I won a 1200P2 that is getting upgraded soon so that's there. Jay is also a YouTuber so he doesn't really count as someone here doing a sponsored build or benching generally on LN2. That's what surprised me- their GPUs are top of the line and yet only their own guys get them to check out and bench with. But they do run a heck of a lot of contests so that's there.

Back to Haswell-E


----------



## FlyingSolo

Damn this must be my first time ever waiting patiently for my stuff to arrive.


----------



## overclockerjames

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> I'd be satisfied with no less that 4.5 on a 6 core.


i mean i could push it, but why? that's what, 6% faster for all that extra heat? Why bother?


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *overclockerjames*
> 
> i mean i could push it, but why? that's what, 6% faster for all that extra heat? Why bother?


*looks at your name* *looks at response*
*looks at your name* *looks at response*
*looks at your name* *looks at response*


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *overclockerjames*
> 
> i mean i could push it, but why? that's what, 6% faster for all that extra heat? Why bother?


overclock.net

not

atstock.net


----------



## VSG

Stock king is happy though, he invited you to OC3D









But in all seriousness- if you are happy the way it is, why bother changing it?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> overclock.net
> 
> not
> 
> atstock.net


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> overclock.net
> 
> not
> 
> atstock.net


Not gonna lie... I just went to see if that was available to register


----------



## ChronoBodi

off topic but,
sooooo.... i got the Samsung PCI-E SSD for $539, yea the pci-e x4 one, got an adapter card, put it into slot 5 of my mobo, it works.

The question is whether a second m.2 SSD will work if installed in another pci-e slot or the 2nd slot on some adapter cards that can hold 2.

The PCI-E SSD, installed in slot 5 through adapter card, NOT the native m.2 slot, shows up as "Ultra m.2" in my UEFI, as if its installed in the native slot regardless of whether its adapter or native.


I know its early days for m.2, but, ANYONE knows what happens if you try a 2nd adapter card with another m.2 and stick it into another spare slot?


----------



## wuffo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent-A01*
> 
> Anyone got batch 3423B501?


I do, a 5820k. Not much luck with it. So far 1.31V for 4.4 GHz stable at load.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> off topic but,
> sooooo.... i got the Samsung PCI-E SSD for $539, yea the pci-e x4 one, got an adapter card, put it into slot 5 of my mobo, it works.
> 
> The question is whether a second m.2 SSD will work if installed in another pci-e slot or the 2nd slot on some adapter cards that can hold 2.
> 
> The PCI-E SSD, installed in slot 5 through adapter card, NOT the native m.2 slot, shows up as "Ultra m.2" in my UEFI, as if its installed in the native slot regardless of whether its adapter or native.
> 
> 
> I know its early days for m.2, but, ANYONE knows what happens if you try a 2nd adapter card with another m.2 and stick it into another spare slot?


why not install it in the M.2 slot? That's where I stuck the one I have. Works great... a bit faster that same size and make in the sata6G port. I'm probably gonna wait for the 4x cards to drop in price before getting another. IDK why, disc access is not limiting on these rigs IMO.


----------



## FlyingSolo

@krulin_m & @bastian what is your batch number for your i7 5820k.


----------



## iBored

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ep45-ds3l*
> 
> 
> Exchanged my crappy 22nd week batch and got a 27th week batch.. Hopefully it clocks better!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ep45-ds3l*
> 
> I guess 4.8ghz at 1.442 isn't too bad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So happy I got a new CPU from MC!
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/nxfzt1


What cooling set up did you use and what temps were you getting?









I've got a 27th week batch too. (3427B248)
Ran 4.4ghz, 1.2V at a ridiculous 87C, cooled with a 360 and 240 SR1.


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> why not install it in the M.2 slot? That's where I stuck the one I have. Works great... a bit faster that same size and make in the sata6G port. I'm probably gonna wait for the 4x cards to drop in price before getting another. IDK why, disc access is not limiting on these rigs IMO.


_

"2.10 M.2_SSD (NGFF) Module Installation Guide
he M.2, also known as the Next Generation Form Factor (NGFF), is a small size and
versatile card edge connector that aims to replace mPCIe and mSATA. he Ultra M.2
Socket (M2_1) can accommodate either a M.2 SATA3 6.0 Gb/s module or a M.2 PCI
Express module up to Gen3 x4 (32 Gb/s). Please be noted that the Ultra M.2 Socket (M2_1)
is shared with the S_SATA3_2 connector; you can only choose either the Ultra M.2 Socket
(M2_1) or the S_SATA3_2 connector to use.
* If M.2 PCI Express module is installed, PCIE5 will be disabled."_

you can't, installing it in the m.2 slot explictly disables Slot 5 and one sata port.

So, installing it in slot 5 keeps the sata port. What i'm wondering is that if i get another adapter card and stick it into another slot besides slot 5, will it show up? does anyone know?


----------



## Agent-A01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wuffo*
> 
> I do, a 5820k. Not much luck with it. So far 1.31V for 4.4 GHz stable at load.


:/ hope mine does better. Ive seen two cpus of same batch do completely different, lets hope thats the case.

Have you tried setting cache voltage higher/ leaving it at 4.2 than trying higher freq? CPU Input voltage 1.9?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> _
> 
> "2.10 M.2_SSD (NGFF) Module Installation Guide
> he M.2, also known as the Next Generation Form Factor (NGFF), is a small size and
> versatile card edge connector that aims to replace mPCIe and mSATA. he Ultra M.2
> Socket (M2_1) can accommodate either a M.2 SATA3 6.0 Gb/s module or a M.2 PCI
> Express module up to Gen3 x4 (32 Gb/s). Please be noted that the Ultra M.2 Socket (M2_1)
> is shared with the S_SATA3_2 connector; you can only choose either the Ultra M.2 Socket
> (M2_1) or the S_SATA3_2 connector to use.
> * If M.2 PCI Express module is installed, PCIE5 will be disabled."_
> 
> you can't, installing it in the m.2 slot explictly disables Slot 5 and one sata port.
> 
> So, installing it in slot 5 keeps the sata port. What i'm wondering is that if i get another adapter card and stick it into another slot besides slot 5, will it show up? does anyone know?


yeah, I'm not planning to quad-sli on this rig. and waaay too many sata ports to begin with.


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yeah, I'm not planning to quad-sli on this rig. and waaay too many sata ports to begin with.


hmm, maybe i'll settle with a Sata Express adapter card or something, those do not exist yet, do they?

Yea, should have been 2 or 4 sata express slots, oh well.


----------



## CaliLife17

Soooo, I bit and ordered another 5960x on Amazon. Should be here Sat. Will test the 2 chips and see what works best.


----------



## wuffo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent-A01*
> 
> :/ hope mine does better. Ive seen two cpus of same batch do completely different, lets hope thats the case.
> 
> Have you tried setting cache voltage higher/ leaving it at 4.2 than trying higher freq? CPU Input voltage 1.9?


Tried almost everything. More cache voltage helped a little. So far anything other than auto for cache frequency degrades stability, tried 4.0 and 1.2. Input volts are 1.9V. Haven't tried lowering the core multiplier and raising clock.

I'm currently trying to determine if there is an issue with the Deluxe MB. VRM temps are high, and there was a nasty smell for a couple of days.


----------



## OCmember

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaliLife17*
> 
> Soooo, I bit and ordered another 5960x on Amazon. Should be here Sat. Will test the 2 chips and see what works best.


Congrats man! Good luck with it!









p.s. keep us posted on how well it oc's


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaliLife17*
> 
> Soooo, I bit and ordered another 5960x on Amazon. Should be here Sat. Will test the 2 chips and see what works best.


nothing like binning $1000 CPUs.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaliLife17*
> 
> I will be following your results closely. Hopefully you have the golden goose of the batch


so far it doesn't seem so terrible. I am on on air cooler and so far around 4.5ghz, hwbot prime stable. this is just after a few minutes so I can do better. The memory so far was easy just to put at 3100mhz c15 1.35v, gonna push a little more now and get the OS setup.


----------



## CaliLife17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> so far it doesn't seem so terrible. I am on on air cooler and so far around 4.5ghz, hwbot prime stable. this is just after a few minutes so I can do better. The memory so far was easy just to put at 3100mhz c15 1.35v, gonna push a little more now and get the OS setup.


EDIT: NVM phone wasn't loading Photo

1.374v at a possible 4.5ghz stable not to bad. Honestly none of my fans get above 1500 RPMS, so won't be doing CRAZY benching, so if i can be 24/7 stable at 4.5 - 4.7ghz at >1.4 i would be happy. Im more going for 24/7 gaming/benching clock


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaliLife17*
> 
> EDIT: NVM phone wasn't loading Photo
> 
> 1.374v at a possible 4.5ghz stable not to bad. Honestly none of my fans get above 1500 RPMS, so won't be doing CRAZY benching, so if i can be 24/7 stable at 4.5 - 4.7ghz at >1.4 i would be happy. Im more going for 24/7 gaming/benching clock


ya definitely doesn't seem like a great one but not horrible either. seems about average, but I am on air with pretty bad temps. I was definitely gonna hit 90c if cinebench didn't crash at 1.375v.


----------



## krel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaliLife17*
> 
> Soooo, I bit and ordered another 5960x on Amazon. Should be here Sat. Will test the 2 chips and see what works best.


Same, mine gets here tomorrow. For a thousand bucks I am perfectly fine with taking two bites at the apple.


----------



## Chris123NT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> so far it doesn't seem so terrible. I am on on air cooler and so far around 4.5ghz, hwbot prime stable. this is just after a few minutes so I can do better. The memory so far was easy just to put at 3100mhz c15 1.35v, gonna push a little more now and get the OS setup.


You have a 3422B903? If so throw the latest prime95 at it, the chip literally loses its mind at anything 4.2 and up, it's actually quite bizarre. The good news is that if you can pass 30 minutes of prime on small FFT you can pretty well pass anything else with ease lol.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> nothing like binning $1000 CPUs.


...or starting from scratch w/ what you have. Reset everything (F5 'default values in BIOS) and went from there, step by step... 4700 / strap 100 is now my boot-up base @ lower v-core then before and I'm surprised that I got DDR4-3200 working at stock XMP2 voltages AND tighter timings...and I can bench @ 166.7 strap...didn't work before until I reset everything per F5 above









...basically, the BIOS are still very new, and what I've learned over the last few days is to a.) leave as many things on 'auto' as possible (which I usually don't do) and b.) stay as close w/ BCLK to strap as you can > Haswell-E doesn't seem to like a divergence there, probably because BIOS tables are so new and perhaps still incomplete ...and don't throw out your Haswell-E just yet...

http://valid.canardpc.com/wibpwe


----------



## Agent-A01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wuffo*
> 
> Tried almost everything. More cache voltage helped a little. So far anything other than auto for cache frequency degrades stability, tried 4.0 and 1.2. Input volts are 1.9V. Haven't tried lowering the core multiplier and raising clock.
> 
> I'm currently trying to determine if there is an issue with the Deluxe MB. VRM temps are high, and there was a nasty smell for a couple of days.


Keep vrm temps less than 70~c. What are your temps and cooling solution?


----------



## iBored

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wuffo*
> 
> Tried almost everything. More cache voltage helped a little. So far anything other than auto for cache frequency degrades stability, tried 4.0 and 1.2. Input volts are 1.9V. Haven't tried lowering the core multiplier and raising clock.
> 
> I'm currently trying to determine if there is an issue with the Deluxe MB. VRM temps are high, and there was a nasty smell for a couple of days.


Less the smell, we have the same issue.
My Vrm temps get up to 87C on load


----------



## wuffo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent-A01*
> 
> Keep vrm temps less than 70~c. What are your temps and cooling solution?


OK, maybe no VRM issue as it hasn't gone above 63C per the Asus temp monitor. Cooling is H105. Highest CPU temp I've seen is 70C per Asus with a max individual core of 81C per HWMonitor. This was running an old version of Prime at 4.5 GHz and 1.375V, with an ambient of 24.5C. Cooling seems adequate.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iBored*
> 
> Less the smell, we have the same issue.
> My Vrm temps get up to 87C on load


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wuffo*
> 
> OK, maybe no VRM issue as it hasn't gone above 63C per the Asus temp monitor. Cooling is H105. Highest CPU temp I've seen is 70C per Asus with a max individual core of 81C per HWMonitor. This was running an old version of Prime at 4.5 GHz and 1.375V, with an ambient of 24.5C. Cooling seems adequate.


...yeah,, pays to watch the VRMs on X99 ...don't mean to panic anyone, but follow the links in this posts re burned VRMs and blown mobos









http://www.overclock.net/t/1431032/top-cinebench-r15-cpu-scores/640#post_22823392


----------



## carlhil2

Isn't that like 2 boards out of thousands?


----------



## krel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Isn't that like 2 boards out of thousands?


I've seen reports of two, and I thought I'd read somewhere that both had heavily overvolted the ram, but I can't find where I read that now.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krel*
> 
> I've seen reports of two, and I thought I'd read somewhere that both had heavily overvolted the ram, but I can't find where I read that now.


...I believe the RAM in question was Kingston that had a 1.2v / 2666 rating and 3000 at an astonishing 1.5v...I'd think until we know more, 1.35v per XMP2 should be max on RAM...


----------



## Silent Scone

I've watched people put 1.7v through VDIMM with no adverse effects for prolonged periods.

It was clearly a manufacturing fault or you'd have heard about it a lot more by now. Use your nugget, sir!


----------



## iBored

I've got the chance to exchange my cpu tomorrow night!
Which do I pick? Top? Middle? Bottom?


----------



## dmdimitrov

They have exactly the same (maybe malay) batch, so close your eyes and shoot









EDIT: I would bet on the middle one


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I've watched people put 1.7v through VDIMM with no adverse effects for prolonged periods.
> 
> It was clearly a manufacturing fault or you'd have heard about it a lot more by now. Use your nugget, sir!


...I think by 'prolonged periods', you refer to DDR3 ? DDR4 is so new it couldn't be very prolonged yet...in any case, Intel 'spec' is 1.2v for DDR4 (just as 1.5 was its spec for DDR3), and while 1.35 and 1.65 are respectively what high performance RAM used, it's just not clear to me why Kingston uses such an unusually high voltage for its DDR4 (1.5) when most everyone else is at 1.35 max. All that said, I'm really just suggesting to be cautious for now w/ going bonkers on DDR4 voltage unless more longer-term data is in...


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iBored*
> 
> I've got the chance to exchange my cpu tomorrow night!
> Which do I pick? Top? Middle? Bottom?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


interesting lets see how malay chips do


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> *...I think by 'prolonged periods', you refer to DDR3 ?* DDR4 is so new it couldn't be very prolonged yet...in any case, Intel 'spec' is 1.2v for DDR4 (just as 1.5 was its spec for DDR3), and while 1.35 and 1.65 are respectively what high performance RAM used, it's just not clear to me why Kingston uses such an unusually high voltage for its DDR4 (1.5) when most everyone else is at 1.35 max. All that said, I'm really just suggesting to be cautious for now w/ going bonkers on DDR4 voltage unless more longer-term data is in...


No, I'm talking in the context of TechReports little accident. People have been benching with 1.7vDIMM for multiple runs with much higher VCore, and I'm referring to sponsors who've had these boards weeks or months before they were available.

Techreport will have ran their system up for a couple of hours or two at most at less voltage. It's a manufacturing fault. Obviously I am not suggesting you go ahead and ram 1.7v through your DDR4, but 1.5vDIMM should be absolutely fine.


----------



## iBored

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmdimitrov*
> 
> They have exactly the same (maybe malay) batch, so close your eyes and shoot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: I would bet on the middle one


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> interesting lets see how malay chips do


How'd you know its a malay chip?
And I know its an old topic, but are the ratios of better chips still popping out from malaysia?


----------



## dmdimitrov

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iBored*
> 
> How'd you know its a malay chip?


The batch is starting with "L", so this is malay chip for sure.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iBored*
> 
> And I know its an old topic, but are the ratios of better chips still popping out from malaysia?


Silicone lottery mate







Nobody can guarantee this.









EDIT: You should get one of these and please keep us posted how good is it.


----------



## Kimir

Using 1.65v on DDR4 is like using 1.9v on DDR3, it is safe for benching on air. I wouldn't use that for everyday use myself tbh.


----------



## thrgk

I have a raystorm water block do I need any special bracket ? Or special set of screws or anything ?


----------



## Silent Scone

No, just the 2011 socket fitment


----------



## thrgk

Hmm idk if i have that. Do they sell it separate as I got this block like 3 or 4 years ago


----------



## TTheuns

Hi, I just wanted to say that there is a club now for all people who went with MSI for their X99 rig.

*MSI X99S Motherboard Owners Club*


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...or starting from scratch w/ what you have. Reset everything (F5 'default values in BIOS) and went from there, step by step... 4700 / strap 100 is now my boot-up base @ lower v-core then before and I'm surprised that I got DDR4-3200 working at stock XMP2 voltages AND tighter timings...and I can bench @ 166.7 strap...didn't work before until I reset everything per F5 above
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...basically, the BIOS are still very new, and what I've learned over the last few days is to a.) leave as many things on 'auto' as possible (which I usually don't do) and b.) stay as close w/ BCLK to strap as you can > Haswell-E doesn't seem to like a divergence there, probably because BIOS tables are so new and perhaps still incomplete ...and don't throw out your Haswell-E just yet...
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/wibpwe


^^ this. seems like all other components are tuned iinto 100 bclk a bit better at this bios "maturity". 125+ works, so does 166 (which seemed very "snappy" on the desktop). Odd thing is, I seem to be able to run lower volts on 100? wierd. anyway, I got 47x100 down well below 1.39V and cache at 40-42 is looking pretty solid/stable. Didn't own a haswell 4-core, so, being noobish I'm takin it one step at a time.


----------



## Silent Scone

Cache is good for a 100 or so points if high enough in Firestrike physics









I'm just using mine for a week or so before I let it rip. Have 4.85 stable for benching at 1.44v


----------



## FreeElectron

How much rad space does it take to cool down that 5960x overvolted and overclocked?
I have been reading scary temps on custom water!


----------



## ep45-ds3l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Cache is good for a 100 or so points if high enough in Firestrike physics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just using mine for a week or so before I let it rip. Have 4.85 stable for benching at 1.44v


4.85 @1.44! Nice.. I have "some" stability with 4.75 @1.44. :/

Decided on 4.25 @1.22 offset voltage under load and 125 BLK 3000mhz ram 24/7 clocks. Haven't tested the waters for stability enough above 4.5ghz (yea it validated 4.75ghz CPUZ but that's not saying much for stability). Will do some some testing tonight.


----------



## Silent Scone

I've clocked the ram back down to 2750 for now. Still getting 6d post errors occasionally with 3000


----------



## MunneY

I've got to pull my cahe up to 42 or so... ya'll still leaving voltage at 1.25 or running it on auto?


----------



## Silent Scone

I ran 1.25v for 4.85 and 43 uncore but for 24/7 I just run 35 uncore at 1.2v


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Hmm idk if i have that. Do they sell it separate as I got this block like 3 or 4 years ago


You don't need the back-plate for the Raystorm, just screw it in...


----------



## Nizzen

Cpu-z Beta. Fixes slow startup









http://www.cpuid.com/medias/files/softwares/betas/cpuz_x64.zip


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nizzen*
> 
> Cpu-z Beta. Fixes slow startup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.cpuid.com/medias/files/softwares/betas/cpuz_x64.zip


yo... +1 !!


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nizzen*
> 
> Cpu-z Beta. Fixes slow startup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.cpuid.com/medias/files/softwares/betas/cpuz_x64.zip


awesome thanks, what a pain that is.


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nizzen*
> 
> Cpu-z Beta. Fixes slow startup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.cpuid.com/medias/files/softwares/betas/cpuz_x64.zip


YUP... that was awful


----------



## Chris123NT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nizzen*
> 
> Cpu-z Beta. Fixes slow startup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.cpuid.com/medias/files/softwares/betas/cpuz_x64.zip


You sir are awesome


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> ^^ this. seems like all other components are tuned iinto 100 bclk a bit better at this bios "maturity". 125+ works, so does 166 (which seemed very "snappy" on the desktop). Odd thing is, I seem to be able to run lower volts on 100? wierd. anyway, I got 47x100 down well below 1.39V and cache at 40-42 is looking pretty solid/stable. Didn't own a haswell 4-core, so, being noobish I'm takin it one step at a time.


...yeah, 100 strap seems more stable and uses less vCore compared to 125 and 166.7 strap (in previous gens, the opposite was true for my systems)... ...like you, I also skipped 'regular 4c / 8t Haswell altogether; so I'm still learning about all the finer points of cache tuning etc...this (X99 Deluxe) is just a test system to go on to commercial later once I build up a R5E for hardcore benching, but I've already learned that DRAM tuning makes all the difference...the sub below at 4.7GHz / DDR4 3200 beats my previous one at 4.8Ghz / X99 from a few days ago by quite a margin, all due to DRAM (and cache) fine tuning...a long way to go though for me to learn all that about Haswell-E, but that's the fun bit


----------



## VSG

Looks like the update allowing 100 BCLK with >2400 MHz DDR4 is coming to every board relatively soon.


----------



## OCmember

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*


Is it me or 99% of the pics posted here to tiny to make out?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...yeah, 100 strap seems more stable and uses less vCore compared to 125 and 166.7 strap (in previous gens, the opposite was true for my systems)... ...like you, I also skipped 'regular 4c / 8t Haswell altogether; so I'm still learning about all the finer points of cache tuning etc...this (X99 Deluxe) is just a test system to go on to commercial later once I build up a R5E for hardcore benching, but I've already learned that DRAM tuning makes all the difference...the sub below at 4.7GHz / DDR4 3200 beats my previous one at 4.8Ghz / X99 from a few days ago by quite a margin, all due to DRAM (and cache) fine tuning...a long way to go though for me to learn all that about Haswell-E, but that's the fun bit


Very nice. what your "personal" limit on vdram at this point? What did you need for 1600?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Looks like the update allowing 100 BCLK with >2400 MHz DDR4 is coming to every board relatively soon.


i sure hope so!!


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCmember*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> Is it me or are 99% of the pics posted here to tiny to make anything out?
> 
> 
> 
> ...depends on your resolution I guess, but I did add my OCN handle to a prior screenie, so that might have made things harder to read > here is the original HWBot sub screenie, 'sans' name tag - better ?
Click to expand...


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> awesome thanks, what a pain that is.


hey strong - any idea if w8.1 affects hwbotprime? I'm getting pretty low(er) number than I should be. (IDK why I went with 8.1 on this rig







)


----------



## Kimir

It's not valid for hwbot anyway (win8 with prime).


----------



## OCmember

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...yeah, 100 strap seems more stable and uses less vCore compared to 125 and 166.7 strap (in previous gens, the opposite was true for my systems)... ...like you, I also skipped 'regular 4c / 8t Haswell altogether; so I'm still learning about all the finer points of cache tuning etc...this (X99 Deluxe) is just a test system to go on to commercial later once I build up a R5E for hardcore benching, but I've already learned that DRAM tuning makes all the difference...the sub below at 4.7GHz / DDR4 3200 beats my previous one at 4.8Ghz / X99 from a few days ago by quite a margin, all due to DRAM (and cache) fine tuning...a long way to go though for me to learn all that about Haswell-E, but that's the fun bit


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...depends on your resolution I guess, but I did add my OCN handle to a prior screenie, so that might have made things harder to read > here is the original HWBot sub screenie, 'sans' name tag - better ?


if you resize anything below 720 it becomes difficult to read in my experience..

Your findings are interesting. Thanks


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> It's not valid for hwbot anyway (win8 with prime).


i know thaaat...


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Very nice. what your "personal" limit on vdram at this point? What did you need for 1600?
> i sure hope so!!


...my personal limit (for now) is 'auto XMP2' setting, or 1.35v for DDR4 3200, even w/ slightly tighter-than-stock timings> vDram read-out in AI 3 is actually 1.33 to 1.34v


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...my personal limit (for now) is 'auto XMP2' setting, or 1.35v for DDR4 3200, even w/ slightly tighter-than-stock timings> vDram read-out in AI 3 is actually 1.33 to 1.34v


I'm probably gonna need lessons for HW-E... I've done minimal tweaking, but I gotta get my mem up from 2666.


----------



## krel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCmember*
> 
> Is it me or 99% of the pics posted here to tiny to make out?


If you are trying to view them on a phone browser, what I've found is that if you just click the picture and it opens it in that slide viewer you can't zoom in and they're totally useless, but if instead you click and hold on the picture and open in a new page you can then zoom in and it becomes readable.


----------



## OCmember

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krel*
> 
> If you are trying to view them on a phone browser, what I've found is that if you just click the picture and it opens it in that slide viewer you can't zoom in and they're totally useless, but if instead you click and hold on the picture and open in a new page you can then zoom in and it becomes readable.


interesting. wonder why it's hardly legible on a 27" monitor


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...my personal limit (for now) is 'auto XMP2' setting, or 1.35v for DDR4 3200, even w/ slightly tighter-than-stock timings> vDram read-out in AI 3 is actually 1.33 to 1.34v


What RAM are you using?


----------



## bastian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Looks like the update allowing 100 BCLK with >2400 MHz DDR4 is coming to every board relatively soon.


2400mhz working fine here on X99 Deluxe 801. I think it was 2666Mhz+ that was the issue.


----------



## Jpmboy

LLC=5 on the R5E, there's nearly 100mV droop on Vin.








10 min in... screens capped while running.


----------



## Agent-A01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCmember*
> 
> Is it me or 99% of the pics posted here to tiny to make out?


Uh you click the image, or right click open in new window.


----------



## Eugenius

If on iphone or the like, click the photo and then click original near bottom right and then you will be able to zoom in adequately.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> What RAM are you using?


Corsair Dominator Platinum xmp 2800 1.2 /, 3000 1.35


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> Corsair Dominator Platinum xmp 2800 1.2 /, 3000 1.35


Thanks!


----------



## Eugenius

Not sure if many here know about the article Raja posted but it was very helpful for me in OCing and a general overview.

It's the x99 support thread. The docs are found here:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1510328/asus-x99-motherboard-series-official-support-thread


----------



## Ferreal

Can someone please run this intel test
https://downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_Desc.aspx?DwnldID=19792&lang=eng
It's the 3rd download.

I keep getting QPI test fail. This is my 2nd CPU....


----------



## ean611

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ferreal*
> 
> Can someone please run this intel test
> https://downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_Desc.aspx?DwnldID=19792&lang=eng
> It's the 3rd download.
> 
> I keep getting QPI test fail. This is my 2nd CPU....


i7-5960x/5930k/5820k have no QPI....


----------



## Jpmboy

no wow factor... but 166 is working like a charm.


----------



## Agent-A01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> no wow factor... but 166 is working like a charm.


Youll get a better score as well if you lower some of those secondary timings, set CR to 1(unless youre running >4 sticks)
also tRAS=tCL + tRCD + 2

so tras should be 32

Try these in secondary timings going from top to bottom
4, 288,leave alone,10,4,16,4,5,7

That should help memory bandwidth a couple thousand mb/s, helps those average primary timings.


----------



## Eugenius

So decided to swap out my sub par 3422b903 for another from amazon and got another... Of the same... Now I have two chips, one unopened to RMA now as well. Ordered a third. For the love of God better be a different batch.


----------



## Agent-A01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eugenius*
> 
> So decided to swap out my sub par 3422b903 for another from amazon and got another... Of the same... Now I have two chips, one unopened to RMA now as well. Ordered a third. For the love of God better be a different batch.


Good luck.








Id saying getting a 5GHz 5960x is 1:1000.


----------



## Malpractis

Ohh very excited. I had decided to wait to get my CPU, but randomly decided to ring my retailer of choice and check their latest batch numbers. Managed to get a batch no. #3422B720 5960X set aside for me for next week


----------



## Eugenius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent-A01*
> 
> Good luck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Id saying getting a 5GHz 5960x is 1:1000.


Haha. 5ghz I wish. I just want what even asus considers good: 4.6 1.3v chip. Current batch is at best 4.5 1.36ish. 1k CPU I would say it's okay to try a few. I won't even open this second one so no RMA issues 100%


----------



## krel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eugenius*
> 
> Haha. 5ghz I wish. I just want what even asus considers good: 4.6 1.3v chip. Current batch is at best 4.5 1.36ish. 1k CPU I would say it's okay to try a few. I won't even open this second one so no RMA issues 100%


Same damn problem here. Ordered a second processor from Amazon, exact same batch.









I want a place where I can call and get them to actually look at the batch number. Anyone suggest a place? Frys is impossible to get to the actual store, it's all their call center which is apparently staffed by idiots.


----------



## Eugenius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krel*
> 
> Same damn problem here. Ordered a second processor from Amazon, exact same batch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want a place where I can call and get them to actually look at the batch number. Anyone suggest a place? Frys is impossible to get to the actual store, it's all their call center which is apparently staffed by idiots.


What are the chances right? Amazon has such a good return policy though. But I wish I had something local to physically check them out. No such luck though. Ordered when it's out of stock so hopefully new batch will actually be different.


----------



## krel

I went to the local Frys - they have three in stock. All of them are 3422B903s.







I don't know if there'd be another place locally (Phoenix area) that might have them, maybe someone will have a suggestion.


----------



## Tyrannosaurus

OverK1LL is there a chance you would add more information to the boards?

I am curious what other people are using for other voltages in there settings and it would be great to compare what voltages are needed for what clocks across different boards.

Is setting up LLC settings on the bios for motherboard useless since the haswell chips voltages are controlled by the FIVR?


----------



## levontraut

I need to ask a huge favor, I am about to pull the plug on a full build and want to know if this cpu/x99 chipset will play borderlands/2?

If you guys can test for me and then let me know. I want people with the game to test and not intel fanboys saying yes it will. those who have the game will understand.

cheers
Levon


----------



## Killa Cam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *levontraut*
> 
> I need to ask a huge favor, I am about to pull the plug on a full build and want to know if this cpu/x99 chipset will play borderlands/2?
> 
> If you guys can test for me and then let me know. I want people with the game to test and not intel fanboys saying yes it will. those who have the game will understand.
> 
> cheers
> Levon


Umm... What are you asking specifically? The x99 cpu has no intergrated graphics so you will need a dedicated gpu. Nvidia does better for borderlands because of physx, so yeah, it should do fine with a graphics card. Z97 is a better option if you're building strictly for gaming and using no more than 2 Gpus.


----------



## Agent-A01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krel*
> 
> I went to the local Frys - they have three in stock. All of them are 3422B903s.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if there'd be another place locally (Phoenix area) that might have them, maybe someone will have a suggestion.


Im not so sure batches will all do the same.. Ive seen 2 cpus of same batch do completely different.


----------



## CaliLife17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *levontraut*
> 
> I understand the games needs a GPU however I currently have a AMD setup. for some reason the games engine does not support some chipsets so that is why I am asking.
> 
> Now I don't want to go spend 2K on a rig to find out 5hit it does not work, I am buying it for gaming mostly


if you are buying for Gaming, a 4790k would serve your purpose much more and save you money. X99 offers a lot of things that are not really needed for gaming.


----------



## Accuracy158

I keep hitting 90c on prime95 with 1.3v. Is this normal is is there something wrong with my loop (temps seem really high)?

Loop has a single XSPC 360x57mm v3 rad, corsair SP 120s (light up ones) in push pull, and and an alpha cool NexXxoS XP3 light CPU block (No other components in the loop).


----------



## levontraut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaliLife17*
> 
> if you are buying for Gaming, a 4790k would serve your purpose much more and save you money. X99 offers a lot of things that are not really needed for gaming.


I am well aware of it but I did also forgot to mention I will be running test VM's some video rendering etc.. so it will be fine, my main concern is will it run borderlands1//2 as if it does the the pre-sequel work.


----------



## NoDoz

Any good overclock guides out for the new CPUs? Mainly the 5930k


----------



## Killa Cam

Bring on the headaches


----------



## Silent Scone

Shouldn't be many. Just flash to 0801 before you start tinkering


----------



## ep45-ds3l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Accuracy158*
> 
> I keep hitting 90c on prime95 with 1.3v. Is this normal is is there something wrong with my loop (temps seem really high)?
> 
> Loop has a single XSPC 360x57mm v3 rad, corsair SP 120s (light up ones) in push pull, and and an alpha cool NexXxoS XP3 light CPU block (No other components in the loop).


That sounds fairly warm to me.. I have a cheap Raystorm ex360 kit and keeps my 5960x well under 80C at load with 1.3 volts. What about your ambient temps?


----------



## L36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Accuracy158*
> 
> I keep hitting 90c on prime95 with 1.3v. Is this normal is is there something wrong with my loop (temps seem really high)?
> 
> Loop has a single XSPC 360x57mm v3 rad, corsair SP 120s (light up ones) in push pull, and and an alpha cool NexXxoS XP3 light CPU block (No other components in the loop).


Way too warm. Check if you applied plenty of thermal compound since cores are situated to the sides of the chip. That's where a lot of heat will sit at.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent-A01*
> 
> Youll get a better score as well if you lower some of those secondary timings, set CR to 1(unless youre running >4 sticks)
> also tRAS=tCL + tRCD + 2
> 
> so tras should be 32
> 
> Try these in secondary timings going from top to bottom
> 4, 288,leave alone,10,4,16,4,5,7
> 
> That should help memory bandwidth a couple thousand mb/s, helps those average primary timings.


thanks, I'll give it a shot. Main issue has been 6d q-code when memory is above 2750 (at any cpu frequency).


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyrannosaurus*
> 
> OverK1LL is there a chance you would add more information to the boards?
> 
> I am curious what other people are using for other voltages in there settings and it would be great to compare what voltages are needed for what clocks across different boards.
> 
> Is setting up LLC settings on the bios for motherboard useless since the haswell chips voltages are controlled by the FIVR?


LLC affects input voltage., not vcore. I'm getting 100mV droop on input voltage at LLC 5 on the r5e at 4.625GHz


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Accuracy158*
> 
> I keep hitting 90c on prime95 with 1.3v. Is this normal is is there something wrong with my loop (temps seem really high)?
> 
> Loop has a single XSPC 360x57mm v3 rad, corsair SP 120s (light up ones) in push pull, and and an alpha cool NexXxoS XP3 light CPU block (No other components in the loop).


if you are using the newest version of p95...stop. It just generates heat and not much else. If you are using adaptive voltage, the voltage is going much higher than what you set.!

see this thread: http://www.overclock.net/t/1510328/asus-x99-motherboard-series-official-support-thread/200_20

and the link I posted earlier regarding stress testing on this platform.


----------



## Shiftstealth

If anyone cares 5960X's are $888 from Fry's atm, and they are shipping them.


----------



## Rayleyne

So i've had my 5930k for 6 hours now, And i'm still not getting to play with it yet, BECAUSE WINDOWS 8 DOESNT LIKE MY GIGABYTE BOARD


----------



## ozzy1925

is it only me ?I cant see the batches on the cpu table


----------



## ean611

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *levontraut*
> 
> I am well aware of it but I did also forgot to mention I will be running test VM's some video rendering etc.. so it will be fine, my main concern is will it run borderlands1//2 as if it does the the pre-sequel work.


You'll love the X99 platform for that. For Borderlands, just buy a Radeon R290X or NVidia 780 (or better) and you'll be fine with both games at 1080p.

You'll find many opinions on which graphics, which is a war I'm not getting into. This thread's about the X99, and with a good graphics card, will easily work with games, as well as VMs and rendering extremely well.

The only way to get "better" for VMs and rendering is to get a Xeon SKU instead of the 5960X. I use better in quotations, as the v3 Xeon SKUs are not overclockable. The cost is much higher, but you can get up to 18 cores, with the 18 core CPU having a Turbo of 3.6 for single threaded performance. The 5960x will be faster single threaded once OC'd, but which CPU you want is a matter of the performance target you're trying to hit, as well as price.

One final note, if you're doing "work" with your target machine. The Xeon CPUs support ECC RDIMMs, which if you're doing render work or VM work on, I'd recommend over standard UDIMMs. The Xeon CPUs work in most X99 motherboards, as the 2S EP Xeon Workstation boards are often higher cost than the X99 boards.

Too much detail here, but either way, I think you'll end up with a computer that does everything you need.


----------



## krulin_m

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> is it only me ?I cant see the batches on the cpu table


Not just you. For some reason on my end, the table doesn't show properly. However I'm thinking it's a setting or something on my end. I've not tried to fix it though so.....


----------



## tistou77

Hello

Is it which these voltages are "safe" for the h24?
And how many max voltage for others?

Vcore: 1.35v (max?)
Vdimm: 1.35v (max?)
CPU Cache ??
CPU Input ??

Thanks for your help


----------



## iBored

Hey guys, CoreTemp and HWMonitor are showing different temps on my cpu.
Difference about 10degC. Is that normal?!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> is it only me ?I cant see the batches on the cpu table


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krulin_m*
> 
> Not just you. For some reason on my end, the table doesn't show properly. However I'm thinking it's a setting or something on my end. I've not tried to fix it though so.....


there should be a scroll bar at the bottom of the table.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iBored*
> 
> Hey guys, CoreTemp and HWMonitor are showing different temps on my cpu.
> Difference about 10degC. Is that normal?!


and the ROG panel will be different yet! The version od AID64 that came in today seems pretty good. But note - it is a bad thing to have more than one OS-based thing reading teh same sensor at thew same time. use just one.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *levontraut*
> 
> I understand the games needs a GPU however I currently have a AMD setup. for some reason the games engine does not support some chipsets so that is why I am asking.
> 
> Now I don't want to go spend 2K on a rig to find out 5hit it does not work, I am buying it for gaming mostly


I am not sure why you would be looking at this type of setup for Borderlands, but I can give you 99% assurance that you should not have any issues running the Borderlands game on a X99 setup.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tistou77*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Is it which these voltages are "safe" for the h24?
> And how many max voltage for others?
> 
> Vcore: 1.35v (max?)
> Vdimm: 1.35v (max?)
> CPU Cache ??
> CPU Input ??
> 
> Thanks for your help


i'd say:

1.3
1.35 (or more with good air flow)
1.2
1.85-1.890


----------



## krulin_m

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> there should be a scroll bar at the bottom of the table.


Yup, there is but for me it seems to cut off the last bit still. I'm not super worried about it at the moment though.


----------



## iBored

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> and the ROG panel will be different yet! The version od AID64 that came in today seems pretty good. But note - it is a bad thing to have more than one OS-based thing reading teh same sensor at thew same time. use just one.


So I shouldn't turn on CoreTemp or HWMonitor while OCCT is running?


----------



## tistou77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> i'd say:
> 
> 1.3
> 1.35 (or more with good air flow)
> 1.2
> 1.85-1.890


Thanks Jpmboy

1.50v for vdimm, it's only for the bench with good cooling?


----------



## krulin_m

As a slight side note. I wonder if it would be too much information to add on BIOS version as well as making the list "sortable" via CPU, etc.?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tistou77*
> 
> Thanks Jpmboy
> 
> 1.50v for vdimm, it's only for the bench with good cooling?


i really don't know... probably best to ask someone like "gunslinger." . http://www.overclock.net/t/1510001/asus-rampage-v-extreme-owners-thread/0_20


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iBored*
> 
> So I shouldn't turn on CoreTemp or HWMonitor while OCCT is running?


If OCCT is pointing at the same on-die sensor, then use it's temp readout. It's just best to not use two.


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iBored*
> 
> So I shouldn't turn on CoreTemp or HWMonitor while OCCT is running?


Make sure the Tjmax is set properly on both.
ROG panel doesn't read the core temperature, same sensor as in the UEFI like other platform, I wouldn't use that.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Make sure the Tjmax is set properly on both.
> ROG panel doesn't read the core temperature, same sensor as in the UEFI like other platform, I wouldn't use that.


^^ this! IDK - I set TJmax to 85C...?


----------



## Eugenius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Make sure the Tjmax is set properly on both.
> ROG panel doesn't read the core temperature, same sensor as in the UEFI like other platform, I wouldn't use that.


So what's the ideal temp monitor? I have been using core temp...


----------



## BinaryDemon

Sign me up!


----------



## Silent Scone

Raja's guide says for higher cache frequencies cache voltage may need to be set between 1.3-1.4v. Seems a tad high doesn't it? I've just settled for 1.2v @ 3.5 uncore


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Raja's guide says for higher cache frequencies cache voltage may need to be set between 1.3-1.4v. Seems a tad high doesn't it? I've just settled for 1.2v @ 3.5 uncore


I haven't gone above 1.2.

Finally got "fully" adaptive working @4.6GHz.. started ther, figured if it didn't work at 46x100 it ain't worth it./... oh, with ram @ 3200!


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> ^^ this! IDK - I set TJmax to 85C...?


I've seen that Core Temp 1.0 RC6 is saying TJmax of 105°c, I wonder if that's true.
Tcase is 66.8°c however (from Intel ARK) , Tcase being IHS.

ps: I should stop reading all the thread about x99/5960x, I can't afford it damnit.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> I've seen that Core Temp 1.0 RC6 is saying TJmax of 105°c, I wonder if that's true.
> Tcase is 66.8°c however (from Intel ARK) , Tcase being IHS.
> 
> ps: I should stop reading all the thread about x99/5960x, *I can't afford it damnit*.


lol. I FULLY understand!


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> I've seen that Core Temp 1.0 RC6 is saying TJmax of 105°c, I wonder if that's true.
> Tcase is 66.8°c however (from Intel ARK) , Tcase being IHS.
> 
> ps: I should stop reading all the thread about x99/5960x, I can't afford it damnit.


well... if there is a Microcenter near by, it's slightly more affordable... still big $$$ but more of a reality, sort of.

It's $900 for 5960x, $209 for Crucial 2133 DDR4 16gb, and $239 for ASRock x99 Extreme 4.

So for three parts it's $1350-1400, say you can sell off ur 3930k for $300, ram for about $80-$110 and mobo for $140-200 depending on market prices.

So its like $740-$900 total cost with old parts sold to upgrade to x99 fully. Of course, it's more like $240-$400 total cost to upgrade if you go with 5820k instead.


----------



## mixman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> If anyone cares 5960X's are $888 from Fry's atm, and they are shipping them.


Wondering if I should go for this or the 5960X I have on hold at MC? Because of tax, Frys would be about $50 cheaper, but I wouldn't know the batch till I got it.


----------



## Vaub

Having fun with my new 5820K, was able to hit 4,7Ghz @ 1,312V with the Asus OC thing (X99 Deluxe)
Pretty sure I can go to 4,8Ghz since it won't go over 80C for package temp (4h Aida64) and 71C on the cores. Will tweak manually soon!


----------



## levontraut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> I am not sure why you would be looking at this type of setup for Borderlands, but I can give you 99% assurance that you should not have any issues running the Borderlands game on a X99 setup.


the reason I posted this, is the gam=es engine is very picky on what it will run on, as in the new AMD stuff it will nto run on it at all.

so I thought take my amd stuff turn it into a server then build new games rig.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ean611*
> 
> You'll love the X99 platform for that. For Borderlands, just buy a Radeon R290X or NVidia 780 (or better) and you'll be fine with both games at 1080p.
> 
> You'll find many opinions on which graphics, which is a war I'm not getting into. This thread's about the X99, and with a good graphics card, will easily work with games, as well as VMs and rendering extremely well.
> 
> The only way to get "better" for VMs and rendering is to get a Xeon SKU instead of the 5960X. I use better in quotations, as the v3 Xeon SKUs are not overclockable. The cost is much higher, but you can get up to 18 cores, with the 18 core CPU having a Turbo of 3.6 for single threaded performance. The 5960x will be faster single threaded once OC'd, but which CPU you want is a matter of the performance target you're trying to hit, as well as price.
> 
> One final note, if you're doing "work" with your target machine. The Xeon CPUs support ECC RDIMMs, which if you're doing render work or VM work on, I'd recommend over standard UDIMMs. The Xeon CPUs work in most X99 motherboards, as the 2S EP Xeon Workstation boards are often higher cost than the X99 boards.
> 
> Too much detail here, but either way, I think you'll end up with a computer that does everything you need.


I was looking at this for a build.

CPU
http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=CP-550-IN&groupid=701&catid=6&subcat=1672

mobo
http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=MB-628-AS&groupid=701&catid=5&subcat=2875

ram x 2 kits
http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=MY-176-CR&groupid=701&catid=8&subcat=2557

PSU
http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=CA-003-EA&groupid=701&catid=123

SSD
http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=HD-182-SA&groupid=701&catid=2104&subcat=2394

then build it in my case that i have.. might get a cheap/small water cooling kit for the cpu? not sure yet


----------



## ean611

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *levontraut*
> 
> the reason I posted this, is the gam=es engine is very picky on what it will run on, as in the new AMD stuff it will nto run on it at all.
> 
> so I thought take my amd stuff turn it into a server then build new games rig.
> I was looking at this for a build.
> 
> CPU
> http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=CP-550-IN&groupid=701&catid=6&subcat=1672
> 
> mobo
> http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=MB-628-AS&groupid=701&catid=5&subcat=2875
> 
> ram x 2 kits
> http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=MY-176-CR&groupid=701&catid=8&subcat=2557
> 
> PSU
> http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=CA-003-EA&groupid=701&catid=123
> 
> SSD
> http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=HD-182-SA&groupid=701&catid=2104&subcat=2394
> 
> then build it in my case that i have.. might get a cheap/small water cooling kit for the cpu? not sure yet


Go with an Corsair H110, Cooler Master Nepton 280L or similar for cooler. No point in skimping $20 with the listed build. However, if those don't fit, there are plenty of 120mm liquid coolers, including the Intel reference liquid cooler.

If you're going to RAID 0, I'd consider an Intel 730 Series, as they scale extremely well in RAID. Also, see this: http://www.extremetech.com/computing/173887-ssd-stress-testing-finds-intel-might-be-the-only-reliable-drive-manufacturer

1000w is plenty if you're going single GPU.

Looks like a killer rig. Just needs a graphics card.


----------



## krulin_m

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vaub*
> 
> Having fun with my new 5820K, was able to hit 4,7Ghz @ 1,312V with the Asus OC thing (X99 Deluxe)
> Pretty sure I can go to 4,8Ghz since it won't go over 80C for package temp (4h Aida64) and 71C on the cores. Will tweak manually soon!


Very nice chip! Mine seems to be kinda "stuck" at about the 4.5ghz range. I've tried 4.6+ with up to about 1.35v and no luck. Granted I'm sure there is or was something I was missing too.

I say that because being the newb I am, I was mainly using the 5-way and my system would hit 4.7 and fail. So I'm thinking if I knew more, I could get the 4.6 manually. However 4.5 vs 4.6, the gains wouldn't be very noticeable to me I think.


----------



## Vaub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krulin_m*
> 
> Very nice chip! Mine seems to be kinda "stuck" at about the 4.5ghz range. I've tried 4.6+ with up to about 1.35v and no luck. Granted I'm sure there is or was something I was missing too.
> 
> I say that because being the newb I am, I was mainly using the 5-way and my system would hit 4.7 and fail. So I'm thinking if I knew more, I could get the 4.6 manually. However 4.5 vs 4.6, the gains wouldn't be very noticeable to me I think.


Thanks! from what I've seens apparently I got a very nice 5820K, pretty happy about it









The Asus thing failed at 4,8Ghz for me. But, with manual BCLK OC I think I'll be able to hit it, will need to learn how to properly OC this platform.
That being said, for a 20 minute tool, this created great results and is still using the power saving features!

I don't think there's a big difference from 4,0Ghz or 4,7Ghz on anything but benchmarks though... still, this is Intel enthusiast platform, so we need to push it further


----------



## levontraut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ean611*
> 
> Go with an Corsair H110, Cooler Master Nepton 280L or similar for cooler. No point in skimping $20 with the listed build. However, if those don't fit, there are plenty of 120mm liquid coolers, including the Intel reference liquid cooler.
> 
> If you're going to RAID 0, I'd consider an Intel 730 Series, as they scale extremely well in RAID. Also, see this: http://www.extremetech.com/computing/173887-ssd-stress-testing-finds-intel-might-be-the-only-reliable-drive-manufacturer
> 
> 1000w is plenty if you're going single GPU.
> 
> Looks like a killer rig. Just needs a graphics card.


I was going to run single ssd

I will be running my 770 till the new range comes out.

I have not thought much about watercoolers yet but at least a single 240 will be on the list


----------



## gtz

Just got my AsRock Extreme4, 16GB Crucial 2133, and 5820K from newegg!!!!!!!


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> well... if there is a Microcenter near by, it's slightly more affordable... still big $$$ but more of a reality, sort of.
> 
> It's $900 for 5960x, $209 for Crucial 2133 DDR4 16gb, and $239 for ASRock x99 Extreme 4.
> 
> So for three parts it's $1350-1400, say you can sell off ur 3930k for $300, ram for about $80-$110 and mobo for $140-200 depending on market prices.
> 
> So its like $740-$900 total cost with old parts sold to upgrade to x99 fully. Of course, it's more like $240-$400 total cost to upgrade if you go with 5820k instead.


No Microcenter in France. And also, because currency conversion is too mainstream, $1k CPU is 1k€... Nay!

Pricing of what I would go for if I could are the following:
ASUS RAMPAGE V EXTREME : 429.89€
Intel Core i7 5960X : 989.95€
G.Skill Ripjaws 4 Red DDR4 4 x 4 Go 3000 MHz CAS15 : 274.89€ that isn't in stock right now tho.

I already planned to sell my Fractal rig as I don't use it, but I can wait for UEFi to mature. The really big point I don't like it that Intel put an X to the CPU=1k... tsss.








I have absolutely no interest in the K variant as my 4930K run at 4.8Ghz daily and I can bench at 4.9Ghz with the RAM at 2700C10 1.65v.

And yet, by I can't afford, I mean I have the money I save that I could use for that, but knowing myself I would go and make another entire rig based on the "x99 upgrade kit" lol
But seriously, 21% taxes and earning 1300€ (NET after the first wave of taxes) doesn't help.


----------



## codybby

Hey everyone, I have a quick concern about whether or not I've caused any possible damage, and maybe to hear an explanation of why this occurred. Okay so I've been playing around with my 5960X and managed to reach 4.3Ghz stable @ 1.28v. Fair enough so I try to push it a little further one small step at a time, so I start by bumping the multi up to 44, and boom crash during a stress test (RoG Real Bench). Hey no big deal I'll just bump the voltage up to 1.29 and see what happens, well I did and got the same result. Okay sooooo I try once again this time going to 1.3v, and I log into windows and verify 1.3v with Aida64 and CPU-Z, everything looks good so I start the stress test and after a short while I get a BSOD. Meh okay whatever I'll bump it up again, well as the system is rebooting and I'm spamming Del to enter the bios an error pops up saying "CPU Overvoltage, Press F1 to enter setup" or something of that sort, I'm sitting there thinking "No way at just 1.3v" so I press F1 and and navigate my way over to check the voltage and sure enough it's showing 1.8v!!! At this point, I'm going "oh crap oh crap" I swiftly hit F5 followed by F10 which loaded and saved optimized defaults and rebooted the system. And bam everything is back in working order, I even loaded my 4.3Ghz profile up and it's been smooth sailing since. If it helps I'm on Rampage V, and the only other settings that was changed aside from Vcore is LLC to 7 and Input Voltage to 1.9. Any idea why this happened and should I be concerned?


----------



## Silent Scone

were you running adaptive? Flash to latest BIOS if you haven't already. Worst you'll have done is degrade it slightly but I doubt you'll have done any real damage if it seems to be working ok still.


----------



## Accuracy158

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> if you are using the newest version of p95...stop. It just generates heat and not much else. If you are using adaptive voltage, the voltage is going much higher than what you set.!
> 
> see this thread: http://www.overclock.net/t/1510328/asus-x99-motherboard-series-official-support-thread/200_20
> 
> and the link I posted earlier regarding stress testing on this platform.


This turned out to be my biggest problem. I just got home from work and tried OCCT and an older version of prime without re-applying TIM or anything and I'm getting way better temps (hottest core bouncing around 70-75 @ 1.3v). Ambient temps are much better in my tiny bedroom with the window open today... but not that much better.

What kind of input voltage should I be trying for? I don't have a very good cpu but I tried experimenting by raising the input voltage to 1.9v and that has given me stability with much lower vcore than I had previously. I haven't done much overclocking since 1366/1156 days.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Accuracy158*
> 
> This turned out to be my biggest problem. I just got home from work and tried OCCT and an older version of prime without re-applying TIM or anything and I'm getting way better temps (hottest core bouncing around 70-75 @ 1.3v). Ambient temps are much better in my tiny bedroom with the window open today... but not that much better.
> 
> What kind of input voltage should I be trying for? I don't have a very good cpu but I tried experimenting by raising the input voltage to 1.9v and that has given me stability with much lower vcore than I had previously. I haven't done much overclocking since 1366/1156 days.


what I've learned so far.. and I'm NO expert... 1.9 input is what you need (with LLC 5-7) and the system (at least mine) needs 0.9 vsa for good stability with 2750, 3000 amd 3200 ram. 2400 ram is 0.85-0.875 vsa. in terms of vcore every chip is different. rule of thumb seems to be 1.3V and 4.5GHz and you got a good/average cpu.


----------



## codybby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> were you running adaptive? Flash to latest BIOS if you haven't already. Worst you'll have done is degrade it slightly but I doubt you'll have done any real damage if it seems to be working ok still.


I have the latest bios and everything thing is default except for Input voltage. vCore, and LLC. I couldn't find a "adaptive" option for anything.


----------



## krel

Thought you guys might find this interesting. I've been trying to figure out why my idle temps are so damned high - turns out the thermometer I was using in my office was off by several degrees. I snagged a few from other parts of the house that all agree with each other, and the one I had was showing low by about 4-5F. So - measuring with a few thermometers to make sure my data is actually accurate, I collected idle and load temps on my system at 26.5C (about 80F, which is what my office is right now) and at about 24C (75F) which is what I can get it down to with the window AC unit and the joys of Phoenix summertime.









The first two columns are at the lower ambient temperature, they both show a core speed of 3GHz, but at idle it's actually sitting at about 1.2GHz, something about the capture software was causing it to bump up. What was most interesting is that the loaded temps are far closer than the idle temps. I haven't seen anyone do a direct comparison of ambient temps here although I'm sure it's been done. Are most reviews assuming an ambient of about 21C (70F) or so?

Anyway, hope it's interesting.


----------



## Jpmboy

note the second card is at x8 even tho my 3rd card is switched off. Gotta look in bios to see if I can force slot 3 to go 16x. tho probably won't matter.


----------



## Chris123NT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vaub*
> 
> Thanks! from what I've seens apparently I got a very nice 5820K, pretty happy about it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Asus thing failed at 4,8Ghz for me. But, with manual BCLK OC I think I'll be able to hit it, will need to learn how to properly OC this platform.
> That being said, for a 20 minute tool, this created great results and is still using the power saving features!
> 
> *I don't think there's a big difference from 4,0Ghz or 4,7Ghz on anything but benchmarks though...* still, this is Intel enthusiast platform, so we need to push it further


BLASPHEMY!

There is a huge difference in epeen size









Anyway I've ditched prime95 from my stability testing routine, it's just way over the top. Passing x264, realbench and Intel XTU at 4.3 with 1.3 vcore on my dud stepping 5960x so far, gonna push for 4.4 tomorrow, if I can get stable at that I'll be happy. I'll buy the intel tuning plan just in case it blows up







.


----------



## psikeiro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 
> 
> note the second card is at x8 even tho my 3rd card is switched off. Gotta look in bios to see if I can force slot 3 to go 16x. tho probably won't matter.


RAMPAGE V Extreme only does x16/x8/x8, not x16/x8/x16 for 3 way configs.


----------



## Tyrannosaurus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psikeiro*
> 
> RAMPAGE V Extreme only does x16/x8/x8, not x16/x8/x16 for 3 way configs.


That's crazy.. So the X99 Deluxe can do 16/16/8 but the Rampage V Extreme cannot?


----------



## Chris123NT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyrannosaurus*
> 
> That's crazy.. So the X99 Deluxe can do 16/16/8 but the Rampage V Extreme cannot?


How does the deluxe do it? AFAIK the deluxe doesn't have a PLX chip, only the WS board does. Filling all 40 lanes with GPU's means none of the other board features will work. Things like LAN and audio etc... all use PCI-E lanes.


----------



## psikeiro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyrannosaurus*
> 
> That's crazy.. So the X99 Deluxe can do 16/16/8 but the Rampage V Extreme cannot?


That's right, that's one of the reasons I got it over the RVE
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris123NT*
> 
> How does the deluxe do it? AFAIK the deluxe doesn't have a PLX chip, only the WS board does. Filling all 40 lanes with GPU's means none of the other board features will work. Things like LAN and audio etc... all use PCI-E lanes.


What do you mean?

The other board features are on another chipset, not the x99 chipset.


----------



## Rayleyne

Bah wont let me upload screenies, Sometthing something json wont ajax parse, Whatevers, Anyway first 10 minutes in, I'm 4.2Ghz stable and she is icy cold under water, Sitting at a nice chilling 50C


----------



## Tyrannosaurus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris123NT*
> 
> How does the deluxe do it? AFAIK the deluxe doesn't have a PLX chip, only the WS board does. Filling all 40 lanes with GPU's means none of the other board features will work. Things like LAN and audio etc... all use PCI-E lanes.


Not sure but it is listed on the specs for the board.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813132260

Expansion Slots

PCI Express 3.0 x16
5 x PCIe 3.0/2.0 x16 (x16, x16/x16, x16/x16/x8, x8/x8/x16/x8, x8/x8/x8/x8/x8 mode)


----------



## overclockerjames

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> *looks at your name* *looks at response*
> *looks at your name* *looks at response*
> *looks at your name* *looks at response*


is it overclocked? Yes

overclockerjames = overclocked cpu


----------



## Tyrannosaurus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psikeiro*
> 
> That's right, that's one of the reasons I got it over the RVE
> What do you mean?
> 
> The other board features are on another chipset, not the x99 chipset.


I only purchased due to availability. I really wanted a red and black theme for my computer, also know that EK will definitely make a RVE block, not so sure about a Deluxe block


----------



## Malpractis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyrannosaurus*
> 
> I only purchased due to availability. I really wanted a red and black theme for my computer, also know that EK will definitely make a RVE block, not so sure about a Deluxe block


Really do hope they make a Deluxe block, preferably released in the next 6 weeks so I don't waste money on a Supremacy EVO







, also while we are at it, I really hope Corsair release 4000mhz Dom Plats that are the same price as current 16gb 2400mhz for 32gb 4000mhz in the same time frame.


----------



## Silent Scone

lol, 32GB 4000Mhz, you better hope you've got a good IMC.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psikeiro*
> 
> RAMPAGE V Extreme only does x16/x8/x8, not x16/x8/x16 for 3 way configs.


And for 4-way... which is why I got the RVE. Yes, I know that... the point was that the thrid *center) card was switched off (main reason to get a RVE), but still in the slot. was hoping it would then switch back to x16/x16. but it does not.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyrannosaurus*
> 
> That's crazy.. So the X99 Deluxe can do 16/16/8 but the Rampage V Extreme cannot?


I know! does the deluxe have an M.2 slot?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> lol, 32GB 4000Mhz, you better hope you've got a good IMC.


better be a dauuum good IMC.


----------



## Silent Scone

Yep it has an M.2 slot @Jpmboy. It's vertical though and not in the most charming place


----------



## 1Nexus1

It also has a pci-e expansion card on which you can install an m.2 ssd


----------



## He1p1ess n00b

Please, guys, share your SSD scores on Haswell-E in that thread


----------



## Vaub

Anyone is having "weird" problems with CPU-Z/HW-Info/Aida-64 "overclock" tab where they'll take a very long time to load and, when they start, take 100% of a core?
It seems weird, might be because of early drivers?

Also, my RAM bandwith test (aida64) seems awfully low for DDR4 (comparing to Guru3D X99 Deluxe review) where they cap @ 47000Mb/s ?

Anyone has idea what's happening?

EDIT : I feel it is RAM or chipset related since everytime it loads the "SPD" info it lags...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris123NT*
> 
> BLASPHEMY!
> 
> There is a huge difference in epeen size
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway I've ditched prime95 from my stability testing routine, it's just way over the top. Passing x264, realbench and Intel XTU at 4.3 with 1.3 vcore on my dud stepping 5960x so far, gonna push for 4.4 tomorrow, if I can get stable at that I'll be happy. I'll buy the intel tuning plan just in case it blows up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Never said it wasn't important to do


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Yep it has an M.2 slot @Jpmboy. It's vertical though and not in the most charming place
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


on the R5E it lays down between the sata ports and under the ends of the GPUs... so, to change M.2 cards, you gotta pull the graphics cards.







I think it's better config on the Deluxe. I loaded my OS on it and it runs very well. I've become hooked on PCIE switches (and really wonder why my x79E-WS didn't have them... neither does the X99E-WS) - that was the deciding factor for the R5E for me. Otherwise the Deluxe is better in several ways (tho not the 16x 8x stuff: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8711320
#1 again.. well for a while anyway.









edit: oh yeah bro - I figured out adaptive... runs just perfect for 24/7 (45 and 46 so far) even ram @ 3200!\


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vaub*
> 
> Anyone is having "weird" problems with CPU-Z/HW-Info/Aida-64 "overclock" tab where they'll take a very long time to load and, when they start, take 100% of a core?
> It seems weird, might be because of early drivers?
> Also, my RAM bandwith test (aida64) seems awfully low for DDR4 (comparing to Guru3D X99 Deluxe review) where they cap @ 47000Mb/s ?
> Anyone has idea what's happening?
> EDIT : I feel it is RAM or chipset related since everytime it loads the "SPD" info it lags...
> Never said it wasn't important to do


the new cpuZ address the dram query, and the beta AID64 does too... but then they borked the stress test and stats tab.


----------



## Vaub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> the new cpuZ address the dram query, and the beta AID64 does too... but then they borked the stress test and stats tab.


Thank you!
I'm on 4.60.3143 Beta for Aida64, is it the right version? Because I still have the problem.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vaub*
> 
> Thank you!
> I'm on *4.60.3143 Beta for Aida64*, is it the right version? Because I still have the problem.


yup - that's the "right" version but it's krap. The previous version ran stress better, this one has the stutters. Still stresses well, but the stutter bugs the ship outta me!

I've been exchanging emails with Tamas @ Finalwire on this issue.


----------



## Vaub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yup - that's the "right" version but it's krap. The previous version ran stress better, this one has the stutters. Still stresses well, but the stutter bugs the ship outta me!
> 
> I've been exchanging emails with Tamas @ Finalwire on this issue.


Ok, thank you! Hoping the overclock tab delay and their CPUID delay will be resolved soon, I really like Aida...

Didn't personnally saw the stutter for the test, but it might be because I just leave my computer and come back 4h later (once I know it won't go in bad-temp territory ofc)


----------



## iBored

Gotten my new chip, but it still runs ridiculously hot.
I can't even cross 4.2ghz at 1.3V. Temps spike to 100degC on OCCT.
I'm not sure if my loop has issues.








My gpu runs well below 40degC under load though...

Edit: problem solved. Base of the CPU was not mounted correctly. Derp moment.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> on the R5E it lays down between the sata ports and under the ends of the GPUs... so, to change M.2 cards, you gotta pull the graphics cards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's better config on the Deluxe. I loaded my OS on it and it runs very well. I've become hooked on PCIE switches (and really wonder why my x79E-WS didn't have them... neither does the X99E-WS) - that was the deciding factor for the R5E for me. Otherwise the Deluxe is better in several ways (tho not the 16x 8x stuff: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8711320
> #1 again.. well for a while anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: oh yeah bro - I figured out adaptive... runs just perfect for 24/7 (45 and 46 so far) even ram @ 3200!\
> 
> the new cpuZ address the dram query, and the beta AID64 does too... but then they borked the stress test and stats tab.


Sweet. I'm still using C-States, seems to work just as well man! And offset for cache although it doesn't drop below 1.14v at the moment!

Yep the lane layout on the Deluxe is really poor show. They're basically saying "want three or four cards? Tough buy the ROG"


----------



## Rayleyne

I am having some interesting problems with the X99 SOC FORCE, i added my second lan card (Intel CT gigabit) since i'm connected to 2 differant networks, And it identifies as slot04_1 in the network tab and disables itself after a moment of operation and wont re-enable.

ALso the onboard audio is still terrible.


----------



## Agent-A01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iBored*
> 
> Gotten my new chip, but it still runs ridiculously hot.
> I can't even cross 4.2ghz at 1.3V. Temps spike to 100degC on OCCT.
> I'm not sure if my loop has issues.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My gpu runs well below 40degC under load though...


Any chance you undid the block and reversed the blocks plate?

If so, no wonder those temps are high.


----------



## iBored

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent-A01*
> 
> Any chance you undid the block and reversed the blocks plate?
> 
> If so, no wonder those temps are high.


I did swap them out with J4, but is there a top/bottom or front/back? It looks symmetrical to me.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iBored*
> 
> Gotten my new chip, but it still runs ridiculously hot.
> I can't even cross 4.2ghz at 1.3V. Temps spike to 100degC on OCCT.
> I'm not sure if my loop has issues.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My gpu runs well below 40degC under load though...


That just sounds like a bad mount., etc. lol, did you pull the protective plastic off the block face? I know... but it's happened.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Sweet. I'm still using C-States, seems to work just as well man! And offset for cache although it doesn't drop below 1.14v at the moment!
> Yep the lane layout on the Deluxe is really poor show. They're basically saying "want three or four cards? Tough buy the ROG"


I still think these 2 asus boards are the best tho. If the E-WS had PCIE switches, I'd be on that.









I thought c-states parked cores but didn't step down voltage to the active cores? IDK, my interp of Raja's explanation. anyway, idle at 0.8V, and load voltage has been smooth and steady at 1.329V for 4.6/3200. My Vin caps at 1.856V, cache at 1.2V and VSA (which is really critical on this set up) at 0.975V


----------



## szeged

He put WAYYYYYYYYYYYY too much paste on

his pics in the watercooling thread show that.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> He put WAYYYYYYYYYYYY too much paste on
> 
> his pics in the watercooling thread show that.


lol! might as well use peanut butter in that case!

(.can't keep that avatar on the screen for long.)


----------



## Chris123NT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iBored*
> 
> Gotten my new chip, but it still runs ridiculously hot.
> I can't even cross 4.2ghz at 1.3V. Temps spike to 100degC on OCCT.
> I'm not sure if my loop has issues.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My gpu runs well below 40degC under load though...


Check paste, make sure you put the jet plate in the block the right way, and also make sure you're not using the Linpack option in OCCT, that will kill your OC potential because of the heat it pushes.


----------



## iBored

Alright. Panic's over. Drained my loop, took out the block, and found my base mounted wrongly. Lol


----------



## OCmember

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rayleyne*
> 
> Bah wont let me upload screenies, Sometthing something json wont ajax parse, Whatevers, Anyway first 10 minutes in, I'm 4.2Ghz stable and she is icy cold under water, Sitting at a nice chilling 50C


Ambient temps? And that's under load from which app? 5960x?


----------



## Silent Scone

lil' line and pressure job done. Not sure what is going there. Looks like it wasn't mounted level either

Edit: ah, yep


----------



## gtz

I finally got my setup up and running!!!

AsRock Extreme4
Crucial 16GB (4X4) 2133 OC'd @ 2666
5820K OC'd @ 4.2

I am currently running 4.2 with 1.25 voltage, temps are fine with my hottest core reaching 58 (My room temp is 70). Don't know what TJMax to use though, I read that it is 85c but my motherboard automatically detects 105c(what I am using). What are good stress test? Since I read not to use prime95 or OCCT. I ran benchmarks (Realbench, 3DMark, etc) to test stability. How far should I push the cpu since 4.2 is kind of weak?

Thanks


----------



## Chris123NT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtz*
> 
> I finally got my setup up and running!!!
> 
> AsRock Extreme4
> Crucial 16GB (4X4) 2133 OC'd @ 2666
> 5820K OC'd @ 4.2
> 
> I am currently running 4.2 with 1.25 voltage, temps are fine with my hottest core reaching 58 (My room temp is 70). Don't know what TJMax to use though, I read that it is 85c but my motherboard automatically detects 105c(what I am using). What are good stress test? Since I read not to use prime95 or OCCT. I ran benchmarks (Realbench, 3DMark, etc) to test stability. How far should I push the cpu since 4.2 is kind of weak?
> 
> Thanks


See here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1411077/haswell-overclocking-guide-with-statistics

I personally am using the x264 stress test (the one that creates more stress), Intel XTU, and ROG Realbench to test for stability.

What kind of cooling do you have? If it's decent I'd push for 4.3-4.4 if I were you, hopefully you can get there with decent voltage.

And if you were testing with the latest prime ditch all of your current results since you will be x264 stable at lower volts more than likely.


----------



## BinaryDemon

I'm not sure I like the arguments against using the newest version of Prime95 as a stress test. Doesn't that mean it's doing a good job, even if you are seeing heat and power usage that you will never see in typical gaming/folding/encoding scenarios? Are we aiming for 100% stable or Stable enough?


----------



## Chris123NT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BinaryDemon*
> 
> I'm not sure I like the arguments against using the newest version of Prime95 as a stress test. Doesn't that mean it's doing a good job, even if you are seeing heat and power usage that you will never see in typical gaming/folding/encoding scenarios? Are we aiming for 100% stable or Stable enough?


The problem with the newest prime, is just like linpack it is SO out there it's not even in the realm of realistic. Regular haswell guys have been seeing this for a year. If they all went by Prime or Linpack or bust most of them wouldn't have OCed at all since there's actually been cases of stock chips throttling with linpack and even prime in some cases.

If you insist on testing with prime try one of the 27.x versions that won't heat the crap out of it. You could have a perfectly stable OC, but prime 28.5/Linpack will BSOD you just because of the heat.

IMO the x264 test is the best, that test can find instability within minutes whereas other tests will take hours.

Intel XTU is good as well, and it's made by INTEL so you know they incorporated all of the tests necessary to validate a stable OC.


----------



## gtz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris123NT*
> 
> See here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1411077/haswell-overclocking-guide-with-statistics
> 
> I personally am using the x264 stress test (the one that creates more stress), Intel XTU, and ROG Realbench to test for stability.
> 
> What kind of cooling do you have? If it's decent I'd push for 4.3-4.4 if I were you, hopefully you can get there with decent voltage.
> 
> And if you were testing with the latest prime ditch all of your current results since you will be x264 stable at lower volts more than likely.


My cooling is a Corsair H110 (280 Rad), i will try to see if i can stabilize at 4.4.


----------



## ep45-ds3l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BinaryDemon*
> 
> I'm not sure I like the arguments against using the newest version of Prime95 as a stress test. Doesn't that mean it's doing a good job, even if you are seeing heat and power usage that you will never see in typical gaming/folding/encoding scenarios? Are we aiming for 100% stable or Stable enough?


I completely agree with this.. And currently testing with OCCT AVX..


----------



## Silent Scone

No issues with Prime here and voltage only goes 15mv higher than typically.


----------



## Chris123NT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ep45-ds3l*
> 
> I completely agree with this.. And currently testing with OCCT AVX..


OCCT AVX/Prime95 27.9 is fine, if you're x264 stable you'll pass those.

The tests that are borderline crazy are linpack, because it's linpack, and P95 28.5 because that is just EVIL on CPU heat, moreso than Linpack.


----------



## ep45-ds3l

Isn't OCCT v4.4.1 CPU Linpack with AVX.. Linpack??


----------



## Chris123NT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> No issues with Prime here and voltage only goes 15mv higher than typically.


Yeah you've also got the golden batch running 4.25 at under 1.2 volts, there's not enough heat being generated to crash you. Once you get near 1.3 and up is when the newest prime has to go out the window because unless you're on phase, the heat will be too much.


----------



## Chris123NT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ep45-ds3l*
> 
> Isn't OCCT v4.4.1 CPU Linpack with AVX.. Linpack??


Oh, well OCCT has 2 tests, a linpack one and a non-linpack one. The maker actually recommends the non-linpack test as he says it can find instability faster and it's not as hot.


----------



## ep45-ds3l

Ran a quick test with avx enabled with 1.285 volts @4.4ghz and my rad fans at 1200rpms.. I guess I'll have to test without avx and see how far I can push it


----------



## Chris123NT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ep45-ds3l*
> 
> Ran a quick test with avx enabled with 1.285 volts @4.4ghz and my rad fans at 1200rpms.. I guess I'll have to test without avx and see how far I can push it


Also now that I'm thinking about it I don't think OCCT has linpack with AVX2, that's the one that will have you slamming your head into the wall because it just gets so damn hot. If you want to test AVX2 stability just stick to the x264 test.

I can't use OCCT because the author disabled the program from running on machines logging into a windows domain, and since I have a domain server in my house....yeah.


----------



## psikeiro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris123NT*
> 
> How does the deluxe do it? AFAIK the deluxe doesn't have a PLX chip, only the WS board does. Filling all 40 lanes with GPU's means none of the other board features will work. Things like LAN and audio etc... all use PCI-E lanes.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *overclockerjames*
> 
> is it overclocked? Yes
> 
> overclockerjames = overclocked cpu


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtz*
> 
> I finally got my setup up and running!!!
> 
> AsRock Extreme4
> Crucial 16GB (4X4) 2133 OC'd @ 2666
> 5820K OC'd @ 4.2
> 
> I am currently running 4.2 with 1.25 voltage, temps are fine with my hottest core reaching 58 (My room temp is 70). Don't know what TJMax to use though, I read that it is 85c but my motherboard automatically detects 105c(what I am using). What are good stress test? Since I read not to use prime95 or OCCT. I ran benchmarks (Realbench, 3DMark, etc) to test stability. How far should I push the cpu since 4.2 is kind of weak?
> 
> Thanks


Keep in mind your hottest core goes to 58 celcius, your room temperature is 70 fahrenheit.


----------



## overclockerjames

Originally Posted by gtz View Post

I finally got my setup up and running!!!

AsRock Extreme4
Crucial 16GB (4X4) 2133 OC'd @ 2666
5820K OC'd @ 4.2

I am currently running 4.2 with 1.25 voltage, temps are fine with my hottest core reaching 58 (My room temp is 70). Don't know what TJMax to use though, I read that it is 85c but my motherboard automatically detects 105c(what I am using). What are good stress test? Since I read not to use prime95 or OCCT. I ran benchmarks (Realbench, 3DMark, etc) to test stability. How far should I push the cpu since 4.2 is kind of weak?

Thanks
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psikeiro*
> 
> Keep in mind your hottest core goes to 58 celcius, your room temperature is 70 fahrenheit.


58 is high for 4.2, why did you up the voltage so much?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtz*
> 
> I finally got my setup up and running!!!
> 
> AsRock Extreme4
> Crucial 16GB (4X4) 2133 OC'd @ 2666
> 5820K OC'd @ 4.2
> 
> I am currently running 4.2 with 1.25 voltage, temps are fine with my hottest core reaching 58 (My room temp is 70). Don't know what TJMax to use though, I read that it is 85c but my motherboard automatically detects 105c(what I am using). What are good stress test? Since I read not to use prime95 or OCCT. I ran benchmarks (Realbench, 3DMark, etc) to test stability. How far should I push the cpu since 4.2 is kind of weak?
> 
> Thanks


58 seems high, why did you up the voltage so much for only 4.2? Was it not stable at lower voltages?


----------



## Chris123NT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *overclockerjames*
> 
> Originally Posted by gtz View Post
> 
> I finally got my setup up and running!!!
> 
> AsRock Extreme4
> Crucial 16GB (4X4) 2133 OC'd @ 2666
> 5820K OC'd @ 4.2
> 
> I am currently running 4.2 with 1.25 voltage, temps are fine with my hottest core reaching 58 (My room temp is 70). Don't know what TJMax to use though, I read that it is 85c but my motherboard automatically detects 105c(what I am using). What are good stress test? Since I read not to use prime95 or OCCT. I ran benchmarks (Realbench, 3DMark, etc) to test stability. How far should I push the cpu since 4.2 is kind of weak?
> 
> Thanks
> 58 is high for 4.2, why did you up the voltage so much?
> 58 seems high, why did you up the voltage so much for only 4.2? Was it not stable at lower voltages?


He's probably got a below average CPU. My 5960X needs 1.3 for 4.3 for example.


----------



## Jpmboy

There is a reasonable analysis of P95 vs other stressor in a Link I posted some days ago. On my phone atm. Basically the recommendation was use aid64, and do not use either if you are Ocd on adaptive.


----------



## overclockerjames

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris123NT*
> 
> He's probably got a below average CPU. My 5960X needs 1.3 for 4.3 for example.


I know the feeling, my 5820k @ 4.2 stock volt just bluescreen today, it was a ati driver issue on bluescreen but i'm dropping it back to stock to see if it happens again before messing with overclocking.

this is why i hate overclocking now, i know i'm overclockerjames but that's the old me, new me likes stable computers


----------



## yawa

So what's the consensus on these chips? Anyone manage a 4.6+ GHz stable OC on the 8 core yet? I'm curious about IPC differences if any as well.


----------



## Chip Pippins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yawa*
> 
> So what's the consensus on these chips? Anyone manage a 4.6+ GHz stable OC on the 8 core yet? I'm curious about IPC differences if any as well.


Yes, in the sense it was able to do most benchmarks except prime95. It was also stable (voltage wise), it was just getting into temperature territory that I wasn't comfortable with (80-85C in prime95). Doing regular-use things like rendering and compiling only put it up into the 70-75C range.

Was able to hit 4.6ghz on 1.33v, 4.7ghz on 1.365v, 4.8ghz on 1.39v (not stable!).

I think my chip is somewhere between average and good (according to the ASUS rubric of 4.5ghz @ 1.3v being average).

I was able to do several renders and had no issues with stability at 4.6ghz. It's certainly doable, I'm just paranoid because this is the most money I've ever spent on a system before. I'm willing to test to see what the system can do, but not willing to leave it there for any period of time.

My 24/7 clock is 4.4ghz at 1.25v. Very stable and more than fast enough. Pushing it to 4.8ghz and beyond (got to desktop on 4.8, no benchies) you reach the maximum of the thermal limit quite quickly on custom water. I don't think I'd want to operate up there very long. IMO it's not worth the risk of damaging the chip.


----------



## Chris123NT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chip Pippins*
> 
> Yes, in the sense it was able to do most benchmarks except prime95. It was also stable, it was just getting into temperature territory that I wasn't comfortable with (80-85C in prime95).
> 
> Was able to hit 4.6ghz on 1.33v, 4.7ghz on 1.365v, 4.8ghz on 1.39v (not stable!).
> 
> I think my chip is somewhere between average and good (according to the ASUS rubric of 4.5ghz @ 1.3v being average).
> 
> I was able to do several renders and had no issues with stability at 4.6ghz. It's certainly doable, I'm just paranoid because this is the most money I've ever spent on a system before. I'm willing to test to see what the system can do, but not willing to leave it there for any period of time.
> 
> My 24/7 clock is 4.4ghz at 1.25v. Very stable and more than fast enough. Pushing it to 4.8ghz and beyond (got to desktop on 4.8, no benchies) you reach the maximum of the thermal limit quite quickly on custom water. I don't think I'd want to operate up there very long. IMO it's not worth the risk of damaging the chip.


What version of prime were you testing with?


----------



## FlyingSolo

I normally use IntelBurnTest to see if i have a stable overclock. Which has always worked for me


----------



## Chip Pippins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris123NT*
> 
> What version of prime were you testing with?


p95 v285 win64. Was running the torture test blend.


----------



## gtz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *overclockerjames*
> 
> 58 seems high, why did you up the voltage so much for only 4.2? Was it not stable at lower voltages?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris123NT*
> 
> He's probably got a below average CPU. My 5960X needs 1.3 for 4.3 for example.


It appears my chip is not the best, I need 1.25 so my system can be fully stable. I can do benchmarks at 1.21 but ever hour or so my computer would randomly reboot and sometimes not post. It sucks because I have always gotten lucky with chips. My old 2600K could easily clock to 5.0 stable and my FX8320 aswell.


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *overclockerjames*
> 
> Originally Posted by gtz View Post
> 
> I finally got my setup up and running!!!
> 
> AsRock Extreme4
> Crucial 16GB (4X4) 2133 OC'd @ 2666
> 5820K OC'd @ 4.2
> 
> I am currently running 4.2 with 1.25 voltage, temps are fine with my hottest core reaching 58 (My room temp is 70). Don't know what TJMax to use though, I read that it is 85c but my motherboard automatically detects 105c(what I am using). What are good stress test? Since I read not to use prime95 or OCCT. I ran benchmarks (Realbench, 3DMark, etc) to test stability. How far should I push the cpu since 4.2 is kind of weak?
> 
> i got same DDR4 as you, how do you OC it t0 2666 mhz by the way?


----------



## gtz

To ChronoBodi

Just changed the profile in the bios from 2133 to 2666.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris123NT*
> 
> Yeah you've also got the golden batch running 4.25 at under 1.2 volts, there's not enough heat being generated to crash you. Once you get near 1.3 and up is when the newest prime has to go out the window because unless you're on phase, the heat will be too much.


I'm under 55c I doubt 1.35v would be enough either.


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtz*
> 
> To ChronoBodi
> 
> Just changed the profile in the bios from 2133 to 2666.


That's it? where? we have the same mobo, but i find it hard to believe its just changing the profile. Is there any overvolting or changing of BCLK to get there?


----------



## gtz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> That's it? where? we have the same mobo, but i find it hard to believe its just changing the profile. Is there any overvolting or changing of BCLK to get there?


No voltage changes or BCLK adjustments. DDR4 2133 Ram has a lot of headroom, there is somebody either on this thread or another that got it higher.


----------



## Chris123NT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I'm under 55c I doubt 1.35v would be enough either.


Possibly, all I know is I can pass every stress test I throw at my CPU (prime 27.9 included) except for the newest prime, and it's gotta be just because of the insane levels of heat.


----------



## gtz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> That's it? where? we have the same mobo, but i find it hard to believe its just changing the profile. Is there any overvolting or changing of BCLK to get there?


Here is a pic of the setting I changed (sorry for quality).


----------



## gtz

I don't know if it has been asked but what is the safest max temp for the CPU?


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtz*
> 
> Here is a pic of the setting I changed (sorry for quality).


ahhhh.... no wonder my first attempt in DDR4 2666 led me to press CMOS on the back of the mobo (convenient CMOS eh?) cause it needed 1.250v to get there, all i did was just pick ddr4 2666 and not much else. Shoulda known some lil increase in volt was needed.


----------



## gtz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> ahhhh.... no wonder my first attempt in DDR4 2666 led me to press CMOS on the back of the mobo (convenient CMOS eh?) cause it needed 1.250v to get there, all i did was just pick ddr4 2666 and not much else. Shoulda known some lil increase in volt was needed.


Hopefully it will work for you. I did not even noticed the voltage increase, the motherboard did it on its own


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtz*
> 
> Here is a pic of the setting I changed (sorry for quality).


keep a usb key in a slot, hit F12 and the bios screeshot will be on it.

LOL - still working on 4750, should give a much higher physics score (same as I get with 4.625







)

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8714347


----------



## psikeiro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> keep a usb key in a slot, hit F12 and the bios screeshot will be on it.
> 
> LOL - still working on 4750, should give a much higher physics score (same as I get with 4.625
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8714347


That's weird, my friend is hitting 20k+ on physics with the [email protected] 4.4, 3 780tis in his system as well. I'll see if I can post some results after I finish resinstalling windows on my machine.


----------



## DRT-Maverick

Hmm, now I'm wondering if I should get the Deluxe x99, the colors are nice too.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psikeiro*
> 
> That's weird, my friend is hitting 20k+ on physics with the [email protected] 4.4, 3 780tis in his system as well. I'll see if I can post some results after I finish resinstalling windows on my machine.


probably firestrike. this was 3DMK11 with firestrike I'm over 23K

http://www.3dmark.com/hall-of-fame-2/3dmark+11+3dmark+score+performance+preset/version+1.0.132/3+gpu

http://www.3dmark.com/hall-of-fame-2/3dmark+11+3dmark+score+performance+preset/version+1.0.132/2+gpu

but always looking to do better.


----------



## psikeiro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> probably firestrike. this was 3DMK11 with firestrike I'm over 23K
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/hall-of-fame-2/3dmark+11+3dmark+score+performance+preset/version+1.0.132/3+gpu
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/hall-of-fame-2/3dmark+11+3dmark+score+performance+preset/version+1.0.132/2+gpu
> 
> but always looking to do better.


You are correct, I'm ******ed. Didn't even bother to look at which benchmark since I consider 3DMARK11 a thing of the past.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psikeiro*
> 
> You are correct, I'm ******ed. Didn't even bother to look at which benchmark since I consider 3DMARK11 a thing of the past.


and why do you consider it a thing of the past? alot harder on the hardware than Firestrike IMO. Run it and see.









and when your rig is running, post some number on these threads. Good for comparisons:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1443196/firestrike-extreme-top-30
http://www.overclock.net/t/1464813/3d-mark-11-extreme-top-30
http://www.overclock.net/t/872945/top-30-3d-mark-13-fire-strike-scores-in-crossfire-sli
http://www.overclock.net/t/1235557/official-top-30-heaven-benchmark-4-0-scores
http://www.overclock.net/t/1360884/official-top-30-unigine-valley-benchmark-1-0
http://www.overclock.net/t/1361939/top-30-3dmark11-scores-for-single-dual-tri-quad
http://www.overclock.net/t/1406832/single-gpu-firestrike-top-30


----------



## psikeiro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> and why do you consider it a thing of the past? alot harder on the hardware than Firestrike IMO. Run it and see.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and when your rig is running, post some number on these threads. Good for comparisons:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1443196/firestrike-extreme-top-30
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1464813/3d-mark-11-extreme-top-30
> http://www.overclock.net/t/872945/top-30-3d-mark-13-fire-strike-scores-in-crossfire-sli
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1235557/official-top-30-heaven-benchmark-4-0-scores
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1360884/official-top-30-unigine-valley-benchmark-1-0
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1361939/top-30-3dmark11-scores-for-single-dual-tri-quad
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1406832/single-gpu-firestrike-top-30


Because of how long ago it was released.

I posted in this thread's results yesterday, it's at the bottom of the spreadsheet on the 1st page, it hasn't been updated I'm guessing.

However, not sure how 3dmark11 is 'alot' harder on hardware than Firestrike? Maybe if you're comparing 3dmark11 extreme to Firestrike non-extreme.


----------



## jcharlesr75

I finally got my stuff and have been running for a few days now. I have settled at 4.4Ghz, 1.30v and 1.9Vrin...Is this good? My hottest core is 72C while folding at 100%, I don't need to use AIDA, FAH is all I do if I'm not playing WoW.


----------



## michael-ocn

I was just reading an article on tom's hardware about the haswell-e chips and the gaming bench results surprised me. The game benches were run with a single titan gpu at 1440p. The 5820k consistently came out on top of the 5930k.

http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/intel-core-i7-5960x-haswell-e-cpu,3918.html
http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/intel-core-i7-5960x-haswell-e-cpu,3918-6.html

Given the higher base/boost clock of the 5930k, I would have expected the opposite. What am I missing that would explain these results?


----------



## CaliLife17

Just got my new chip from Amazon. Batch #3424B585. will be able to compare against my first chip (3422B903) sometimes next week, still waiting for my new HWLabs GTX radiators.

Anyone have any experience with 3424B585?


----------



## psikeiro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> I was just reading an article on tom's hardware about the haswell-e chips and the gaming bench results surprised me. The game benches were run with a single titan gpu at 1440p. The 5820k consistently came out on top of the 5930k.
> 
> http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/intel-core-i7-5960x-haswell-e-cpu,3918.html
> http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/intel-core-i7-5960x-haswell-e-cpu,3918-6.html
> 
> Given the higher base/boost clock of the 5930k, I would have expected the opposite. What am I missing that would explain these results?


Are more reviewers finding out the same information, or does it vary?


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psikeiro*
> 
> Are more reviewers finding out the same information, or does it vary?


Good question, so i went looking for another review. I found one on anandtech, but curiously the 5820k and 5930k are missing from their single gpu results. They only show sli results for them. The 5830k has a slight edge in those like you'd expect.

http://www.anandtech.com/show/8426/the-intel-haswell-e-cpu-review-core-i7-5960x-i7-5930k-i7-5820k-tested/6

Something fishy about the missing single gpu results?

piles of reviews listed here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1510106/various-intel-haswell-e-5960x-5930k-5820k-reviews


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaliLife17*
> 
> Just got my new chip from Amazon. Batch #3424B585. will be able to compare against my first chip (3422B903) sometimes next week, still waiting for my new HWLabs GTX radiators.
> 
> Anyone have any experience with 3424B585?


LOL, that's my batch too! Although, i'm never planning to push mine that hard though, so i can't tell you how this particular batch would do at higher clocks (4.3 ghz and higher)

If anything, Core 2 is always 2-5c hotter than the other cores, so there's that.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psikeiro*
> 
> Because of how long ago it was released.
> 
> I posted in this thread's results yesterday, it's at the bottom of the spreadsheet on the 1st page, it hasn't been updated I'm guessing.
> 
> However, not sure how 3dmark11 is 'alot' harder on hardware than Firestrike? Maybe if you're comparing 3dmark11 extreme to Firestrike non-extreme.


Jjust using measured wattage pulled thru the rig and max clocks on kingpins between the two. Like catzilla raymarch test. OCPs more PSUs than any other. Anyway, enjoy your stuff, hope to see your results in the Top 30 threads.









check the table now.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> Good question, so i went looking for another review. I found one on anandtech, but curiously the 5820k and 5930k are missing from their single gpu results. They only show sli results for them. The 5830k has a slight edge in those like you'd expect.
> 
> http://www.anandtech.com/show/8426/the-intel-haswell-e-cpu-review-core-i7-5960x-i7-5930k-i7-5820k-tested/6
> 
> Something fishy about the missing single gpu results?
> 
> piles of reviews listed here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1510106/various-intel-haswell-e-5960x-5930k-5820k-reviews


I think there is no doubt that the 5820 is the sleeper of this crop... and the best perf/$. I think that between all the benchmarks on OCN, OCN UK and HWBot you can get a better fell for how the CPUs perform when not at stock settings.

R15 Top 30: http://www.overclock.net/t/1431032/top-cinebench-r15-cpu-scores/0_20


----------



## psikeiro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Jjust using measured wattage pulled thru the rig and max clocks on kingpins between the two. Like catzilla raymarch test. OCPs more PSUs than any other. Anyway, enjoy your stuff, hope to see your results in the Top 30 threads.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> check the table now.


Doubt I'll be in any top 30 thread results, I just go for a decent OC most of the time, don't like to raise voltage until I can hit a very high frequency as I see no need except benchmarking.

And as far as power draw, that doesn't really tell you the actual test is more demanding, could be that it's just less optimized for current hardware, etc...


----------



## SSTGohanX

I'm trying to decide what x99 board to get. Out of everyones experience, what boards should I AVOID? As far as bugs or issues or terrible overclocking goes?


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I think there is no doubt that the 5820 is the sleeper of this crop... and the best perf/$. I think that between all the benchmarks on OCN, OCN UK and HWBot you can get a better fell for how the CPUs perform when not at stock settings.
> 
> R15 Top 30: http://www.overclock.net/t/1431032/top-cinebench-r15-cpu-scores/0_20


Looks like I'm gonna save a few bucks and get a 5820k.


----------



## ep45-ds3l

If I could just hit 100mhz higher.. Not sure I want to push it though. 5ghz will probably take over 1.5 volts. Anyway, I'm buying an Intel tuning plan tomorrow. Think I will be needing it.









http://valid.x86.fr/klcmqj


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psikeiro*
> 
> Doubt I'll be in any top 30 thread results, I just go for a decent OC most of the time, don't like to raise voltage until I can hit a very high frequency as I see no need except benchmarking.
> 
> And as far as power draw, that doesn't really tell you the actual test is more demanding, could be that it's just less optimized for current hardware, etc...


yup. and not really.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ep45-ds3l*
> 
> If I could just hit 100mhz higher.. Not sure I want to push it though. 5ghz will probably take over 1.5 volts. Anyway, I'm buying an Intel tuning plan tomorrow. Think I will be needing it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/klcmqj










that's pushin some mV !!


----------



## Tyrannosaurus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris123NT*
> 
> OCCT AVX/Prime95 27.9 is fine, if you're x264 stable you'll pass those.
> 
> The tests that are borderline crazy are linpack, because it's linpack, and P95 28.5 because that is just EVIL on CPU heat, moreso than Linpack.


I'm not sure it works that way. I am able to pass x264 test overnight but if I do custom prime95 tests I bsod within 60 seconds.


----------



## Jpmboy

might find this useful

http://forum.hwbot.org/showthread.php?t=112568


----------



## Chris123NT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyrannosaurus*
> 
> I'm not sure it works that way. I am able to pass x264 test overnight but if I do custom prime95 tests I bsod within 60 seconds.


What version of prime? If it's 28.x that's because that test is just insane on every level imaginable. I don't just test with x264. I also test with AIDA, ROG Realbench and Intel XTU to verify stability. And of course I go for a nice gaming session to really seal the deal.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

I'm starting to think about not ever using prime again.

HyperPI, SuperPI 32m, RealBench, Cinebench and 3dmark Physics portion should suffice from now on. I hear folding is a good test for stability, but I just browse, bench and occasionally game once in a while. I don't need to put my cpu through prime, LinX, or IBT torture, just hurts the cpu too much.


----------



## Chris123NT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> I'm starting to think about not ever using prime again.
> 
> HyperPI, SuperPI 32m, RealBench, Cinebench and 3dmark Physics portion should suffice from now on. I hear folding is a good test for stability, but I just browse, bench and occasionally game once in a while. I don't need to put my cpu through prime, LinX, or IBT torture, just hurts the cpu too much.


More than just hurting the CPU, it drives the heat up to the point of being stupid. If I relied on prime with my CPU I'd be stuck at 4.1. I ditched prime and went to some more realistic testing (x264, realbench, intel XTU, AIDA) and I'm stable at 4.4. That's a pretty big difference in my book.


----------



## SuprUsrStan

The "1.3v" reference that ASUS recommends baseline to compare the capability of the chip. Is that counting a Load Line Calibration Boost or is the 1.30v after LLC boosting?

When I set the vcore to 1.3v and LLC on a RVE to 5 which should be an average, the vcore boosts up to 1.43v when running something like prime 95. I'm still able to keep the core under 70C but does that count as "1.43v" or "1.30" because i clearly set 1.3v in the bios.

If I se the vcore to 1.20v then the turbo vcore via cpu-z indicates something like 1.31v which I end up being unstable at 4.5 Ghz. Is that a below average chip then?


----------



## Chris123NT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> The "1.3v" reference that ASUS recommends baseline to compare the capability of the chip. Is that counting a Load Line Calibration Boost or is the 1.30v after LLC boosting?
> 
> When I set the vcore to 1.3v and LLC on a RVE to 5 which should be an average, the vcore boosts up to 1.43v when running something like prime 95. I'm still able to keep the core under 70C but does that count as "1.43v" or "1.30" because i clearly set 1.3v in the bios.
> 
> If I se the vcore to 1.20v then the turbo vcore via cpu-z indicates something like 1.31v which I end up being unstable at 4.5 Ghz. Is that a below average chip then?


Set the voltage to "Manual" rather than "Adaptive" and you won't have the problem with prime overshooting. In my experience with haswell so fat though, I wouldn't even waste my time with prime, it'll just limit your overclock due to its downright insane thermal consequences.


----------



## Chip Pippins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> The "1.3v" reference that ASUS recommends baseline to compare the capability of the chip. Is that counting a Load Line Calibration Boost or is the 1.30v after LLC boosting?
> 
> When I set the vcore to 1.3v and LLC on a RVE to 5 which should be an average, the vcore boosts up to 1.43v when running something like prime 95. I'm still able to keep the core under 70C but does that count as "1.43v" or "1.30" because i clearly set 1.3v in the bios.
> 
> If I se the vcore to 1.20v then the turbo vcore via cpu-z indicates something like 1.31v which I end up being unstable at 4.5 Ghz. Is that a below average chip then?


What BIOS are you running on? I had exactly the same issue on the stock BIOS (0501 I think on X99 deluxe). I upgraded to 0801 and now I don't have any voltage spikes. The only program that caused them was prime95.

EDIT: To add, I was running in fully manual mode and the voltage spike still happened.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Syan48306

The 1.43v counts in this situation. 1.31v load is pretty good for 4.5GHz


----------



## Tyrannosaurus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris123NT*
> 
> What version of prime? If it's 28.x that's because that test is just insane on every level imaginable. I don't just test with x264. I also test with AIDA, ROG Realbench and Intel XTU to verify stability. And of course I go for a nice gaming session to really seal the deal.


27.9 build 1

I'm at 4.4ghz around 1.275 but even adding input voltage I can't seem to get 4.5ghz under 1.35 I've given up the OC for a while as I don't have the time to do testing at the moment


----------



## hazzertink

After a bit of dabbling, got my 5930k to 4.5 @1.28v
G skill 2400 OC'd @ 2666 13 13 13 30

Ran multiple runs on Cinebench, SIV64 and bf4 for 3 hours, no crashes, highest temp 65C
Can't run Prime95, temps hit 90C instantly, then blue screens, using adaptive voltage.


----------



## Nizzen

Looks like I've got an 5960x for Aircooling







:


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nizzen*
> 
> Looks like I've got an 5960x for Aircooling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


looks nice what batch is this?


----------



## Nizzen

3429A714


----------



## ep45-ds3l

4.5ghz with 1.23 volts.. Nice!


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nizzen*
> 
> Looks like I've got an 5960x for Aircooling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :


Temps will help there though, different beast on air! Is it Prime stable? Don't want to hear shouldn't use Prime either! Not sure what folks issue is with that. I've had no voltage spikes at all at any clocks!


----------



## Nizzen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Temps will help there though, different beast on air! Is it Prime stable? Don't want to hear shouldn't use Prime either! Not sure what folks issue is with that. I've had no voltage spikes at all at any clocks!


Played Battlefield 4 for over one hour now. Stable for now in all my games and benchmarks inklude wprime, firestrike and 3dmark 11.

PS: Using Watercooling


----------



## Silent Scone

I know you're on water, you said you had a CPU for air. Temps help


----------



## BinaryDemon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> might find this useful
> 
> http://forum.hwbot.org/showthread.php?t=112568


I found the Rampage 5 overclocking Guide to be an interesting read, thanks!


----------



## BinaryDemon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ep45-ds3l*
> 
> If I could just hit 100mhz higher.. Not sure I want to push it though. 5ghz will probably take over 1.5 volts. Anyway, I'm buying an Intel tuning plan tomorrow. Think I will be needing it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/klcmqj


Hah good idea. I was just doing a little research on this as well and was surprised to learn it's only $35. http://click.intel.com/tuningplan/purchase-a-plan


----------



## C64C

My i7-5820K validated @ 4.9GHz. Batch L424B982

http://valid.canardpc.com/0lppwc


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Temps will help there though, different beast on air! Is it Prime stable? Don't want to hear shouldn't use Prime either! Not sure what folks issue is with that. I've had no voltage spikes at all at any clocks!


the spikes occur with adaptive voltage only.
junp ahead to teh stress testing section
http://www.overclockers.com/3step-guide-to-overclock-intel-haswell
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BinaryDemon*
> 
> I found the Rampage 5 overclocking Guide to be an interesting read, thanks!


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Don't want to hear shouldn't use Prime either! Not sure what folks issue is with that. I've had no voltage spikes at all at any clocks!


Hello

There is no voltage increase with Haswell-E like is seen with mainstream Haswell when using AVX instructions. The problem with using Prime comes about without the voltage increase. The current at the 8 pin +12V EPS connector when running small FFTs can easily exceed the rated capability of the connector. It is also questionable if the mating connector on some power supplies meet the minimum specifications.


----------



## iBored

So miserable.
4.1ghz at 1.25V.
4.2ghz at 1.3V.
Still getting high temps.








Not intending to push any further.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> I'm starting to think about not ever using prime again.
> 
> HyperPI, SuperPI 32m, RealBench, Cinebench and 3dmark Physics portion should suffice from now on. I hear folding is a good test for stability, but I just browse, bench and occasionally game once in a while. I don't need to put my cpu through prime, LinX, or IBT torture, just hurts the cpu too much.


^^ This.

MrT - you have an x99 in the works?


----------



## gtz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iBored*
> 
> So miserable.
> 4.1ghz at 1.25V.
> 4.2ghz at 1.3V.
> Still getting high temps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not intending to push any further.


I feel your pain, I can't stabilize past 4.3 on 5820K.


----------



## jcharlesr75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hazzertink*
> 
> After a bit of dabbling, got my 5930k to 4.5 @1.28v
> G skill 2400 OC'd @ 2666 13 13 13 30
> 
> Ran multiple runs on Cinebench, SIV64 and bf4 for 3 hours, no crashes, highest temp 65C
> Can't run Prime95, temps hit 90C instantly, then blue screens, using adaptive voltage.


Could you list the settings that you changed to get that oc? Im still not comfortable with the voltage options and it looks like youre doing ok with that chip. I hope mine will work that well.


----------



## Jpmboy

over the past two days I have been struggling with all sorts of q-codes during cold starts (or even a warm reboot) when running gs3000c15 4x4 ram modules. Once trained they work great, even @ 3200c16 on 100 strap (in fact, that was the only b6 code free speed). So f-it, I pulled the sticks and stuck in corsair 2800c16's. no b6 anymore? wth? I've been a GSkill fan for years, first time i got bum sticks from them. RMA for refund asap. I'll stick with the 2800's.


----------



## Fidelitas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcharlesr75*
> 
> Could you list the settings that you changed to get that oc? Im still not comfortable with the voltage options and it looks like youre doing ok with that chip. I hope mine will work that well.


I would like to see those settings as well. Could you please post some bios shots?


----------



## He1p1ess n00b

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> over the past two days I have been struggling with all sorts of q-codes during cold starts (or even a warm reboot) when running gs3000c15 4x4 ram modules. Once trained they work great, even @ 3200c16 on 100 strap


I've read somewhere that now it's not possible to set memory to higher than 2666 without setting strap to 125


----------



## Chris123NT

http://valid.x86.fr/mh1fwt

That's my OC at this point. This is stable through everything I've thrown at it so far. x264, XTU, RealBench, AIDA, I've even done some android compiling in a VM and that went without a hitch as well.

Gonna do some gaming tests today but I'm sure those will be fine.


----------



## theyedi

Hmm, I can get aida/cinebench to run at 4.4 ~ 1.37, but if i try to stream a game/run prime, even @ 4.0 voltage is spiking to 1.47 (and 1.5+ with anything higher than 4.0). I turned off PLL and it's still spiking, is there any way to force voltage to stay at what you set it (I've tried setting a manual v-core and disabling PLL - doesn't work)? I miss just getting blue screens/locking up like i did on my 2500k.


----------



## Chris123NT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theyedi*
> 
> Hmm, I can get aida/cinebench to run at 4.4 ~ 1.37, but if i try to stream a game/run prime, even @ 4.0 voltage is spiking to 1.47 (and 1.5+ with anything higher than 4.0). I turned off PLL and it's still spiking, is there any way to force voltage to stay at what you set it (I've tried setting a manual v-core and disabling PLL - doesn't work)? I miss just getting blue screens/locking up like i did on my 2500k.


Update to the latest BIOS, the pre-release bios that the board came with had a bug where the voltage would spike.

Make sure you set the voltage to manual as well, avoid adaptive for stress testing.


----------



## ep45-ds3l

Wow.. That's some serious voltage spiking! Are you running manual voltage or adaptive? Are you on the latest BIOS?


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ep45-ds3l*
> 
> Wow.. That's some serious voltage spiking! Are you running manual voltage or adaptive? Are you on the latest BIOS?


A bios update fixed the issue.

No matter what I do, I can't seem to hit 4.6Ghz w/ Prime95. Any other tricks other than just throwing voltage at the vcore? I've pushed it all the way up to 1.5v and a 46x 100bclk just wont hold. Any other tweaks that might be useful?


----------



## theyedi

Ugh, yeah I guess i need to update. Hope I didn't damage the CPU


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *He1p1ess n00b*
> 
> I've read somewhere that now it's not possible to set memory to higher than 2666 without setting strap to 125


yes, I've been running 3200 on strap 100. the memory divider does not seem 100% "clean" tho. stable, however write speeds are lower than I like... need to work on signal timings.


*
EDIT:*

this is running fine as an adaptive OC, memory [email protected], terminal vdram @ 1.365V using corsair 2800cl16's


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fidelitas*
> 
> I would like to see those settings as well. Could you please post some bios shots?


look at this: http://forum.hwbot.org/showthread.php?t=112568

and the oc guide raja linked to here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1510328/asus-x99-motherboard-series-official-support-thread/0_20


----------



## Chris123NT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> A bios update fixed the issue.
> 
> No matter what I do, I can't seem to hit 4.6Ghz w/ Prime95. Any other tricks other than just throwing voltage at the vcore? I've pushed it all the way up to 1.5v and a 46x 100bclk just wont hold. Any other tweaks that might be useful?


You probably won't be able to get prime at that frequency/voltage. It's probably maxing out the current that the EPS12V connector can supply. For higher clocks/voltages use x264, realbench, Intel XTU and AIDA.

If I went purely by prime 28.5 I'd be stuck with an absolutely abyssmal OC.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris123NT*
> 
> You probably won't be able to get prime at that frequency/voltage. It's probably maxing out the c*urrent that the EPS12V connector can supply.* For higher clocks/voltages use x264, realbench, Intel XTU and AIDA.
> 
> If I went purely by prime 28.5 I'd be stuck with an absolutely abyssmal OC.


this may be it. an OCP on the EPS rail!

from Raja's guide:

*PSU Requirements
For overclocking 5960X processors, we recommend PSUs that can supply 30 amps to EPS 12V. At
4.6GHz a 5960X can draw close to 25amps from the EPS12V connector at full load.*


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> this may be it. an OCP on the EPS rail!
> 
> from Raja's guide:
> 
> *PSU Requirements
> For overclocking 5960X processors, we recommend PSUs that can supply 30 amps to EPS 12V. At
> 4.6GHz a 5960X can draw close to 25amps from the EPS12V connector at full load.*


Hello

Raja is referencing using the system with normal programs/games when stating that. Prime can result in considerably more current.


----------



## Silent Scone

Jesus. That's food for thought though.


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris123NT*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> A bios update fixed the issue.
> 
> No matter what I do, I can't seem to hit 4.6Ghz w/ Prime95. Any other tricks other than just throwing voltage at the vcore? I've pushed it all the way up to 1.5v and a 46x 100bclk just wont hold. Any other tweaks that might be useful?
> 
> 
> 
> You probably won't be able to get prime at that frequency/voltage. It's probably maxing out the current that the EPS12V connector can supply. For higher clocks/voltages use x264, realbench, Intel XTU and AIDA.
> 
> If I went purely by prime 28.5 I'd be stuck with an absolutely abyssmal OC.
Click to expand...

Does the 4 pin make a difference?


----------



## Silent Scone

24/7 settings at the moment. Lowered cache voltage. It's nothing amazing but I'm a stickler for nice clean volts

4.25GHZ @ 1.185v Manual / C-State

2750Mhz C15

125BCLK

Uncore(Cache Freq) 3.5GHZ

Cache voltage offset 0.200 (1.13v)

Input Voltage 1.9v

PCH Core Voltage 1.1v

PCH I/O Voltage 1.5v

VCCIO CPU Voltage 1.1v

VCCIO PCH 1.1v

VDIMM 1.2v

LLC Level 5

CPU Current Capacity 130%


----------



## tistou77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> over the past two days I have been struggling with all sorts of q-codes during cold starts (or even a warm reboot) when running gs3000c15 4x4 ram modules. Once trained they work great, even @ 3200c16 on 100 strap (in fact, that was the only b6 code free speed). So f-it, I pulled the sticks and stuck in corsair 2800c16's. no b6 anymore? wth? I've been a GSkill fan for years, first time i got bum sticks from them. RMA for refund asap. I'll stick with the 2800's.


You tried OC Corsair at 3000 or 3200?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> Raja is referencing using the system with normal programs/games when stating that. Prime can result in considerably more current.










potentially more of an issue.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tistou77*
> 
> You tried OC Corsair at 3000 or 3200?


scroll up a few posts.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> scroll up a few posts.


i've backed off mate, least for now. Think the ASUS boards at least need a bit more tweaking at BIOS level. Being able to post is far more important to me at the moment.









Also, I'm not really able to to much of anything with my sticks with less than 1.55v


----------



## tistou77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> scroll up a few posts.


Yes, I just saw (I had skipped a page)









Corsair does not pass 3200 16-18-18 and 1.35v, so
It's OK to 3000 (h24)?

Thank you for your tests


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tistou77*
> 
> Yes, I just saw (I had skipped a page)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Corsair does not pass 3200 16-18-18 and 1.35v, so
> It's OK to 3000 (h24)?
> 
> Thank you for your tests


3200 with strap 100 seems to need the voltage as shown in that post. 3000 on the 2800 sticks is an XMP @ 1.35. CR however, is a real PIA with either of the kits I have at anything above 2750.

otherwise at 100 strap, 2400 works fine.


----------



## tistou77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 3200 with strap 100 seems to need the voltage as shown in that post. 3000 on the 2800 sticks is an XMP @ 1.35. CR however, is a real PIA with either of the kits I have at anything above 2750.
> 
> otherwise at 100 strap, 2400 works fine.


I did not understand, with the CR (CR = 1T ??) you are not exceeded 2750?

I who dreamed to do 3200 16-18-18 at 1.35v (with Platinum 2800)


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tistou77*
> 
> I did not understand, with the CR (*CR = 1T* ??) you are not exceeded 2750?
> 
> I who dreamed to do 3200 16-18-18 at 1.35v (with Platinum 2800)


yes. there are folks MUCH more skiled than I. basically I am a haswell noob club member.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> i've backed off mate, least for now. Think the ASUS boards at least need a bit more tweaking at BIOS level. *Being able to post is far more important to me at the moment*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I'm not really able to to much of anything with my sticks with less than 1.55v


b6 your friend too? hell, i've gotten a q-code saying "no memory installed".







hopefully this matures going forward....


----------



## tistou77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yes. there are folks MUCH more skiled than I. basically I am a haswell noob club member.


I have to be worse than you (I have not tested yet)








I think buy the Platinum 2800 16-18-18 but not sure (good OC, etc ...)


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> b6 your friend too? hell, i've gotten a q-code saying "no memory installed".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hopefully this matures going forward....


It is with anything at or above 3000! Very strange. Have you tampered with eventual VDIMM voltage? That's one thing I hadn't tried


----------



## SuprUsrStan

This is so infuriating. My 5960x does 4.5Ghz at 1.3v just fine. It could probably do it lower but when I bump it up to 4.625Ghz, it wont take it, even with a 1.475 vcore. Does Haswell-E just hit a wall like that with such a large discrepancy? 4.5 > 4.625 needs goes from 1.3 to 1.475+. It feels like there's something else that's limiting the OC and not vcore limited.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> It is with anything at or above 3000! Very strange. Have you tampered with eventual VDIMM voltage? That's one thing I hadn't tried


in this post: http://www.overclock.net/t/1510388/haswell-e-overclock-leaderboard-owners-club/1580_20#post_22843599

it can really help.

this is where I'm at for 24/7 ATM, using adaptive (everything) 45x100 
load voltage is 1,25 cpuZ, 1.254 by DMM. Probably won't use adaptive for anything higher until I get a better feeling for this architecture.


----------



## Silent Scone

Cheers will have a look!

Someone else has had a Deluxe failure in the VRM department. Two boards though which may or may not indicate an underlying issue with his setup. It might be worth anyone else getting issues to post their serial number as there may well be a poor batch of Deluxe boards floating around


----------



## Chris123NT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> This is so infuriating. My 5960x does 4.5Ghz at 1.3v just fine. It could probably do it lower but when I bump it up to 4.625Ghz, it wont take it, even with a 1.475 vcore. Does Haswell-E just hit a wall like that with such a large discrepancy? 4.5 > 4.625 needs goes from 1.3 to 1.475+. It feels like there's something else that's limiting the OC and not vcore limited.


What are you using to test it at the given clocks? I was hitting a brick wall with my chip at 4.2 going by prime, but when I started doing some other testing I was able to scale up much better, to 4.4, and I can actually pass prime 27.9 as well, but 28.5 totally screws my temps and crashes me lol.

Also you may need to increase your VCCIN


----------



## Eugenius

Stopped using prime. Life is easier now.


----------



## Chris123NT

So I was experimenting a little further and realized a couple of things. This generation LLC only applies to VCCIN, which is good since you don't have to worry about extreme LLC levels spiking vcore anymore. Default LLC level on this board with Auto is level 9, anything lower than that and you actually notice VCCIN droop pretty severely under load (we're talking almost .1 volts) and crashes occur. I seem to be able to get stable with less vcore since boosting my VCCIN to 1.95. Currently stability testing 4.4 @ 1.325, same clock speed was needing almost 1.35 before I messed with the VCCIN values, so I'll see what happens here







.

Edit: NVM, it was ok for a bit but small issues at the lower vcore. Oh well


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iBored*
> 
> So miserable.
> 4.1ghz at 1.25V.
> 4.2ghz at 1.3V.
> Still getting high temps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not intending to push any further.


wat? 4.1 ghz for me is 1.85v on adaptive, usually around 1.89v load. That is a dud chip if anything. Batch number?


----------



## Attero87

Ok I dialed in my 5930k core clock at 4.5 45x @ 1.3. Now I'm interested in overclocking my uncore but have no knowledge about doing so other then chainging the min and max cache ratio and voltage. What's a good starting point?


----------



## Chris123NT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Attero87*
> 
> Ok I dialed in my 5930k core clock at 4.5 45x @ 1.3. Now I'm interested in overclocking my uncore but have no knowledge about doing so other then chainging the min and max cache ratio and voltage. What's a good starting point?


Start with 35 and tick your cache voltage up to 1.2 or so and see if it's stable and creep up from there to find your sweet spot. At some point you'll have to raise vcore to stay stable with the higher uncore so at that point I'd recommend just backing off the uncore a tad and keeping everything happy.


----------



## Attero87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris123NT*
> 
> Start with 35 and tick your cache voltage up to 1.2 or so and see if it's stable and creep up from there to find your sweet spot. At some point you'll have to raise vcore to stay stable with the higher uncore so at that point I'd recommend just backing off the uncore a tad and keeping everything happy.


Thanks! So I should put 35 in the min or the max input or both?


----------



## ep45-ds3l

Testing 4.4ghz with 1.25 volts. Keeping the ram @2400mhz CL15 1T 1.2 volts. If I go 2800 or higher it's 6d error usually.. Still tweaking settings and testing..


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Attero87*
> 
> Thanks! So I should put 35 in the min or the max input or both?


I think that depends on whether you have speedstep enabled. I've been leaving min at auto... ?


----------



## carlhil2

Anyone else flash this bios yet? "You can try this UEFI build (0802)"[email protected]

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Bz2VRRbLPrZnckNFQWdXZTVHVUk/edit?usp=sharing it's 0802 for X99 Deluxe


----------



## Chris123NT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Attero87*
> 
> Thanks! So I should put 35 in the min or the max input or both?


Put it in for both min and max.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris123NT*
> 
> Put it in for both min and max.


is your speedstep disabled? eg, does the core clock drop when idle...


----------



## PaperThick

Done some more tweaking with my system. I reset the BIOS to factory and started fresh from using XMP (profile 2, 3000MHz - strap 125.)

From there changing the core multi to 36, uncore to 28 (4500 and 3500 respectively) with vcore manually set at 1.285 and uncore voltage manually set at 1.15 and everything else auto gave the impression of stability. IBT would pass without issue on any setting, as would Cinebench R15 and Intel XTU. Small encodes on Handbrake would also finish seemingly reliably.

Here's the rub, whenever I tried to transcode a long 1080P video file using the high profile setting (only one tested) it would stop without error after about 10 minutes in. So I bumped my vcore all the way up to 1.31 and it runs for half an hour or so now, still ultimately stopping without error before completion

I wonder if everyone who thinks they are stable were to try this out would find themselves with the same problem?

I now have to weigh my options...increase the vcore even more to possibly eliminate this one issue (and not run IBT or other AVX pure stress tests anymore, my package temperature would then overwhelm my cooling in that circumstance) or reduce the clock speed. So annoying!


----------



## tistou77

I see that some people have problems with memory above 2400 (stable h24).
This is due to the controller, memory, bios too young or just settings?

I hesitate to take the Platinum 2800 after all this.

Thanks


----------



## Accuracy158

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tistou77*
> 
> I see that some people have problems with memory above 2400 (stable h24).
> This is due to the controller, memory, bios too young or just settings?
> 
> I hesitate to take the Platinum 2800 after all this.
> 
> Thanks


I'm using XMP on my Corsair 2800 RAM with stable results (My overclocks aren't that great but I think that's just the CPU and not that the RAM is running so high).


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tistou77*
> 
> I see that some people have problems with memory above 2400 (stable h24).
> This is due to the controller, memory, bios too young or just settings?
> 
> I hesitate to take the Platinum 2800 after all this.
> 
> Thanks


the plat 2800 are very good and stability (or lack) is more than likely settings. With handbrake, encoding a 15min 4K gopro video (for an ipad 4) is working fine at 300/125, and even 3200/100 using the vengeance 2800s. which encoder is giving folks issues?


----------



## Accuracy158

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> A bios update fixed the issue.
> 
> No matter what I do, I can't seem to hit 4.6Ghz w/ Prime95. Any other tricks other than just throwing voltage at the vcore? I've pushed it all the way up to 1.5v and a 46x 100bclk just wont hold. Any other tweaks that might be useful?


There is other places you can try increasing the voltage... mainly CPU input and maybe PCH. My 5820k doesn't like going above 4.3Ghz without putting the input voltage to 1.900.


----------



## Attero87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I think that depends on whether you have speedstep enabled. I've been leaving min at auto... ?


Speedstep is disabled


----------



## FlyingSolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Accuracy158*
> 
> There is other places you can try increasing the voltage... mainly CPU input and maybe PCH. My 5820k doesn't like going above 4.3Ghz without putting the input voltage to 1.900.


What's your batch number


----------



## FlyingSolo

Sadly am still waiting for my ram


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Attero87*
> 
> Speedstep is disabled


then you should set them to the same value i believe.


----------



## Chris123NT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> is your speedstep disabled? eg, does the core clock drop when idle...


My core clock drops at idle, and I just dialed in the adaptive settings so the voltage will drop as well, which is nice since my chip is very vcore hungry to hit 4.4, so I get the best of both worlds.

Right now my uncore is at stock, but I was under the impression that the uncore doesn't step down at idle.

Well darn, I just looked and the uncore DOES step down. Ok so the setting to play with for uncore overclocking is the max, leave the min alone.


----------



## BinaryDemon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris123NT*
> 
> Right now my uncore is at stock, but I was under the impression that the uncore doesn't step down at idle.


I was guessing it does because in CPU-Z, I see fluctuations in clockspeed on Memory Tab for "NB Frequency".


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris123NT*
> 
> My core clock drops at idle, and I just dialed in the adaptive settings so the voltage will drop as well, which is nice since my chip is very vcore hungry to hit 4.4, so I get the best of both worlds.
> 
> Right now my uncore is at stock, but I was under the impression that the uncore doesn't step down at idle.
> 
> Well darn, I just looked and the uncore DOES step down. Ok so the setting to play with for uncore overclocking is the max, leave the min alone.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BinaryDemon*
> 
> I was guessing it does because in CPU-Z, I see fluctuations in clockspeed on Memory Tab for "NB Frequency".


^^ This
i've been leaving min at auto and working max. 46/40 has been working fine so far. aid64 stress.


----------



## EXVAS3221

question, i have coming 5960 with 32 gb ram and a r9 270(for the time) intel the GX980 comes out, do think a (corsair ax750) will work with two ssd running in raid 0 and a 1tb hard drive would work? (not overclocking it) thanks


----------



## Chris123NT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EXVAS3221*
> 
> question, i have coming 5960 with 32 gb ram and a r9 270(for the time) intel the GX980 comes out, do think a (corsair ax750) will work with two ssd running in raid 0 and a 1tb hard drive would work? (not overclocking it) thanks


With just one video card you should be ok, but if you ever overclock it or add another GPU I'd go for a 1000+w psu. These CPU's are pretty crazy on power draw when OC'd.


----------



## FlyingSolo

Anyone know if the Corsair Vengeance LPX 2666 MHz is any good. And can that overclock to 3000 Mhz. I'll probably have to buy that if my pre-order for the G.Skill is going to take more then a week. But hopefully should have that by end of this week.


----------



## Chris123NT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlyingSolo*
> 
> Anyone know if the Corsair Vengeance LPX 2666 MHz is any good. And can that overclock to 3000 Mhz. I'll probably have to buy that if my pre-order for the G.Skill is going to take more then a week. But hopefully should have that by end of this week.


2666 ram should OC to 3000 fairly easily. May require a bit more voltage and a bit of loosening of the timings, but you should be able to hit 3000 without much trouble as long as your CPU's IMC can handle it.


----------



## FlyingSolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris123NT*
> 
> 2666 ram should OC to 3000 fairly easily. May require a bit more voltage and a bit of loosening of the timings, but you should be able to hit 3000 without much trouble as long as your CPU's IMC can handle it.


Thanks


----------



## Fidelitas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Accuracy158*
> 
> There is other places you can try increasing the voltage... mainly CPU input and maybe PCH. My 5820k doesn't like going above 4.3Ghz without putting the input voltage to 1.900.


What exactly does input voltage do. Could you share your 4.3 bios shots?


----------



## Silent Scone

It's Haswells fancy internal voltage regulator. Consolidates all the important VRs into one. Or at least that is how I understand it. Where as say before on X79 Sandy/Ivy you'd have VCCSA (memory controller), IOA etc regulated manually. It does make things a lot more simple once you get up and running TBH


----------



## TTheuns

Anyone here had the trouble of spontaneous combustion of your board?


----------



## BakerMan1971

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TTheuns*
> 
> Anyone here had the trouble of spontaneous combustion of your board?


This so far seems to be isolated to very few boards and from what I have read so far looks to be normal failures, but I am keeping an eye on This Thread which covers the issue.


----------



## EXVAS3221

thanks!!!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris123NT*
> 
> With just one video card you should be ok, but if you ever overclock it or add another GPU I'd go for a 1000+w psu. These CPU's are pretty crazy on power draw when OC'd.


thanks


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris123NT*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> This is so infuriating. My 5960x does 4.5Ghz at 1.3v just fine. It could probably do it lower but when I bump it up to 4.625Ghz, it wont take it, even with a 1.475 vcore. Does Haswell-E just hit a wall like that with such a large discrepancy? 4.5 > 4.625 needs goes from 1.3 to 1.475+. It feels like there's something else that's limiting the OC and not vcore limited.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are you using to test it at the given clocks? I was hitting a brick wall with my chip at 4.2 going by prime, but when I started doing some other testing I was able to scale up much better, to 4.4, and I can actually pass prime 27.9 as well, but 28.5 totally screws my temps and crashes me lol.
> 
> Also you may need to increase your VCCIN
Click to expand...

I've been using asus real bench and aid64.

How much do you need to increase the vccin? 1.9v. It sounds like LLC only affects vccin and not vcore anymore?

What's a good LLC setting on a rampage b extreme? 5-7?


----------



## primafrog

Anyone tried the bios update 702 for Asus RVE? Do we know what has been changed?


----------



## hazzertink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcharlesr75*
> 
> Could you list the settings that you changed to get that oc? Im still not comfortable with the voltage options and it looks like youre doing ok with that chip. I hope mine will work that well.


LLC extreme
VRIN current protection extreme
PHASE CONTROL extreme
VRIN PROTECTION 400.0mv
VRIN EXTERNAL OVERIDE 1.89v
VCORE normal
OFFSET +0.250v
RING VOLTAGE 1.1v
SYSTEM AGENT VOLTAGE + 0.100v
VCCIO 1.100v
DRAM VOLTAGE 1.3v


----------



## Chris123NT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> I've been using asus real bench and aid64.
> 
> How much do you need to increase the vccin? 1.9v. It sounds like LLC only affects vccin and not vcore anymore?
> 
> What's a good LLC setting on a rampage b extreme? 5-7?


I have my VCCIN set to 1.95 in bios and under load it goes up near 2v since LLC is on 9.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris123NT*
> 
> I have my VCCIN set to 1.95 in bios and under load it goes up near 2v since LLC is on 9.


you don't need that much Vin. set it to 1.89 or lower and LLC no higher than 7... unless you are running 1.6V into th ecpu !


----------



## Silent Scone

Yep, bit too high (most likely!) I've not really gone much lower than 1.9v. Not much point, but certainly shouldn't need shy of 2v unless you're really pushing things


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Yep, bit too high (most likely!) I've not really gone much lower than 1.9v. Not much point, but certainly shouldn't need shy of 2v unless you're really pushing things


lol - I haven't gone above 1.9 LLC 7... well yet. that's for 4.5 or 4.625. which are the only clocks I have completed my stability protocol for. 4.7 on this chip needs ~ 1.44V to passAID64 for 1h (but does fine thru futuremark physics).

Biggest regret? Using win8.1x64


----------



## SuprUsrStan

I seem to be able to stabilize @ 4.625 Ghz with 1.35v by bumping up the vccin to 1.9v. Even at 1.85v, it wouldn't take 4.625Ghz even with 1.5 vcore. It looks like bumping up the vccin really did make the difference.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> lol - I haven't gone above 1.9 LLC 7... well yet. that's for 4.5 or 4.625. which are the only clocks I have completed my stability protocol for. 4.7 on this chip needs ~ 1.44V to passAID64 for 1h (but does fine thru futuremark physics).
> 
> Biggest regret? Using win8.1x64


What up with Win8.1? You no likey?

I'm working on lowering Cache voltage at the moment. People still shying away from Prime?









Suppose it won't hurt to switch over to AID64. Might be due to the clocks I'm running that it's not requesting silly voltage, but it's never exceeded 1.2vcore


----------



## Jpmboy

very nice and simple guide from Raja:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1510328/asus-x99-motherboard-series-official-support-thread/340_20#post_22847818


----------



## Silent Scone

Avoid 28 you say...noted. I had actually been using an old version (25) initially as I had it stored without realising. Hasn't let me down though. Even if it is almost 5 years old


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> lol - I haven't gone above 1.9 LLC 7... well yet. that's for 4.5 or 4.625. which are the only clocks I have completed my stability protocol for. 4.7 on this chip needs ~ 1.44V to passAID64 for 1h (but does fine thru futuremark physics).
> 
> Biggest regret? Using win8.1x64
> 
> 
> 
> What up with Win8.1? You no likey?
> 
> I'm working on lowering Cache voltage at the moment. People still shying away from Prime?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Suppose it won't hurt to switch over to AID64. Might be due to the clocks I'm running that it's not requesting silly voltage, but it's never exceeded 1.2vcore
Click to expand...

My issue with Prime95 isn't the heat it generates or the high voltage. It's just downright unstable. I can pass Aida64, Asus Realbench, and benchmarks like Futuremark and Cinebench but as soon as I fire up prime95, it just bluescreens.

I can stay under 80C with prime95 all the way up to 1.425v. I've pushed as high as 1.5v with prime95 and it still crashes before it thermals out. IT's been suggested that prime95 just makes the chip draw more than 30 amps while PSUs are generally rated for 25 amps.


----------



## Silent Scone

It's been happening for a few people, but it's mentioned in Raja's guide that JP just posted.
Quote:


> We recommend using AIDA or Prime95 (version 27.9). Avoid version 28.5 of Prime as it uses AVX2
> 
> and consumes too much current. This will lead to elevated temps when the processor is overclocked
> 
> and possible degradation.


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> It's been happening for a few people, but it's mentioned in Raja's guide that JP just posted.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> We recommend using AIDA or Prime95 (version 27.9). Avoid version 28.5 of Prime as it uses AVX2
> 
> and consumes too much current. This will lead to elevated temps when the processor is overclocked
> 
> and possible degradation.
Click to expand...

+1

I missed the Version 27.9 bit.


----------



## Chris123NT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> you don't need that much Vin. set it to 1.89 or lower and LLC no higher than 7... unless you are running 1.6V into th ecpu !


I'll experiment with lowering it a tad later. I know when I set LLC to 5 I was getting crashes because VCCIN was drooping down to 1.82v under load (set to 1.95 in bios)


----------



## Silent Scone

Huh? That doesn't sound right. I have my input set to 1.9v and LLC set to 5 and it doesn't drop anywhere near that much.


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Is the LLC higher the number the more aggressive the voltages? In the bios it shows 1-9 controls 190% to 0% or something like that.


----------



## Agent-A01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> Is the LLC higher the number the more aggressive the voltages? In the bios it shows 1-9 controls 190% to 0% or something like that.


Higher means more voltage, or less vdroop.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Huh? That doesn't sound right. I have my input set to 1.9v and LLC set to 5 and it doesn't drop anywhere near that much.


^^ This!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> Is the LLC higher the number the more aggressive the voltages? In the bios it shows 1-9 controls 190% to 0% or something like that.


Yes, higher LLC #,, higher Vin (not vcore).. seems like 8 and 9 actually add voltage over what you set. Verified for LLC 9.

SO... 3200 on the ram is very comfortable with strap 100. this is with corsair 2800 @ 1.365V terminal, 1.375 train. T1 is a bear - lots o b6!
(test still running while browsing, about 1h in) some timings can be lowered.


----------



## Chris123NT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Huh? That doesn't sound right. I have my input set to 1.9v and LLC set to 5 and it doesn't drop anywhere near that much.


Was monitoring the voltages with AIDA and ASUS AI Suite, both showed the same thing. I dunno, I'll toy with it tonight and see.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris123NT*
> 
> Was monitoring the voltages with AIDA and ASUS AI Suite, both showed the same thing. I dunno, I'll toy with it tonight and see.


http://www.overclock.net/t/1510328/asus-x99-motherboard-series-official-support-thread/360_20#post_22847915

seems like a setting to be cautious with.


----------



## Chris123NT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1510328/asus-x99-motherboard-series-official-support-thread/360_20#post_22847915
> 
> seems like a setting to be cautious with.


Indeed, I made damn sure it wasn't going over 2, but I'll see if I can back it off tonight and remain stable as I don't want to crest over that danger zone. I know some of the mainstream haswell guys push it up to 2.1 but I really don't want to start playing in that ballpark lol.


----------



## nemm

Hmm, I just flashed the 802 deluxe bios and decided to try ai suite, either something is messed up during the test or this bios is god. 

Too good to be true, no post on start up so it had just glitched.


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nemm*
> 
> Hmm, I just flashed the 802 deluxe bios and decided to try ai suite, either something is messed up during the test or this bios is god.
> 
> Too good to be true, no post on start up so it had just glitched.


I would have been jelly for sure.


----------



## Silent Scone

That thing is garbage. I love ASUS but I wouldn't trust that to fine tune the air in my bicycle tyres


----------



## Mand12

Anyone running one of the all-in-one water coolers, like Corsair H100i? Do you like it? I'm considering getting one, as my case can support the radiator and was wondering how it can handle overclocked has-E.

Is it actually better than one of the big air coolers?

I know custom loop is better, but I'm not really all that interested in doing that at this point.

p.s. nemm...that pic...how do you people stand glossy screens? I don't understand...


----------



## gtz

I have a H110, it seems do a decent job. But my 5820K is only clocked at 4.3.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mand12*
> 
> Anyone running one of the all-in-one water coolers, like Corsair H100i? Do you like it? I'm considering getting one, as my case can support the radiator and was wondering how it can handle overclocked has-E.
> 
> Is it actually better than one of the big air coolers?
> 
> I know custom loop is better, but I'm not really all that interested in doing that at this point.
> 
> p.s. nemm...that pic...how do you people stand glossy screens? I don't understand...


I don't know if it is helpful, but my H100i is struggling with my 4930K at 4.5. I already have a custom loop for my gpu, so I might it expand it and add my cpu.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mand12*
> 
> Anyone running one of the all-in-one water coolers, like Corsair H100i? Do you like it? I'm considering getting one, as my case can support the radiator and was wondering how it can handle overclocked has-E.
> Is it actually better than one of the big air coolers?
> I know custom loop is better, but I'm not really all that interested in doing that at this point.
> p.s. nemm...that pic...*how do you people stand glossy screens*? I don't understand...


lol... how do you people stand AIO coolers?


----------



## nemm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mand12*
> 
> p.s. nemm...that pic...how do you people stand glossy screens? I don't understand...


Its not my usual screen, its a tv which I am using to test this pita build


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> lol... how do you people stand AIO coolers?


----------



## ep45-ds3l

I had an h100i on my 5960x.. Wasn't too terrible temp wise if you have low ambient temps and don't mind the loud corsair stock fans. But, definitely showed signs of struggling with temps around 1.3 volts or so..


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Silent Scone

Damn this thing heats the room up good. Water temps sitting couple degrees higher than they did after heavy stint on my 4960 (Still playing Metro which has epic scaling) at 32c. Guess 8 cores and three Titans the heat has to go some where! Room is baking but cards sitting at 38c/39/40c for the whole stint.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Damn this thing heats the room up good. Water temps sitting couple degrees higher than they did after heavy stint on my 4960 (Still playing Metro which has epic scaling) at 32c. Guess 8 cores and three Titans the heat has to go some where! Room is baking but cards sitting at 38c/39/40c for the whole stint.


ya I'm just on air for now setting things up but I left my room for a bit with the 5960x and a 580 classy running and I got back and my room was really warm. It's definitely a noticeable difference. It doesn't bother me but it's funny I definitely noticed it also.


----------



## szeged

I might take some duct from work and make a cold air intake and heat exhaust for the coming winter for water benching


----------



## Silent Scone

Not a lot you can do on ambient cooling. I definitely can't improve my DT. Even the external 1080 only netted me a couple of degrees off

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> I might take some duct from work and make a cold air intake and heat exhaust for the coming winter for water benching


Give it a month here and opening the window will be like whacking it on ice


----------



## Jpmboy

okay, enough testing.. .got a good 24/7 with ram at 3200, cache @ 4000, [email protected]/1.33V. Adaptive, except [email protected]
plenty snappy.


----------



## ep45-ds3l

My pc is downstairs and ambients are 65 to 68F all year round..


----------



## krel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ep45-ds3l*
> 
> My pc is downstairs and ambients are 65 to 68F all year round..


Wish mine were.







104° outside, 79° in my office right now.


----------



## szeged

Was cold out today for me, 94 outside, I keep it at 70 24/7 inside.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> Was cold out today for me, 94 outside, I keep it at 70 24/7 inside.


high 60's here ... you Florida guys would be wearing ski jackets!


----------



## szeged

I'm from Florida but I belong in Norway or something, I would prefer it to be below freezing any day lol.


----------



## centvalny

Testing ram and uncore on TT extreme 3.0



http://imgur.com/gTgEWYD


----------



## gtz

I finally stabilized my 5820K at 4.4, I still have a power hungry chip but at least I got it to 4.4. The problem was I noticed my input voltage was dipping .04 under load. I set it at 1.92 in the BIOS and all is good.


----------



## Tyrannosaurus

I have been able to drop 4.4ghz down to 1.265 vcore and 1.925 input voltage.

Only have tried cinebench, 10 loops of x264, and quick aida. I know prime will just squeeze out a bsod. I will install a game to see if it can play through battlefield or something.

Makes me wonder why I am not able to pull off 4.5ghz under 1.35, does this just mean I've hit a cap and need more input voltage in general? I have not even touched the ram xmp or any other setting. Worried that once I run the dominator 2800's that any overclock I was using might fall apart


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *centvalny*
> 
> Testing ram and uncore on TT extreme 3.0
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/gTgEWYD


I gotta figure out the cache voltage/clock scaling... at 4.6 on the CPU, anything above 4.0 on cache has trouble cold booting. What kinda cache voltage is a "no-no"? I've only run up to 1.2V


----------



## FlyingSolo

And here i was thinking for the time being if i should just buy a h100i and a g10 bracket that i will be using with a corsair h75 that i have already. Then down the road go full water cooling. If i can get 4.4 out of my chip from 1.25v that should be ok for the h100i right. That's with out the stock fans. Got some corsair sp 120 fans.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlyingSolo*
> 
> And hear i was thinking for the time being if i should just buy a h100i and a g10 bracket that i will be using with a corsair h75 that i have already. Then down the road go full water cooling. If i can get 4.4 out of my chip from 1.25v that should be ok for the h100i right. That's with out the stock fans. Got some corsair sp 120 fans.


the corsair fans are real good! Definitely replace the stock fans on th eH100.

I forget who, but some one asked for some shots of voltage and temps while stressing: 45x100 adaptive.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## FlyingSolo

Thanks Jpmboy. Gonna buy the h100i and the g10 bracket now. Hopefully it does the job for the time being.


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Hey jpmboy, how did you achieve that 4.75Ghz overclock? I'm pushing about 1.425v vcore and 1.9 VCCIN with a 7 LLC and I still can't seem to get it Aida64 stable. Is that a stable OC or is it just a validated OC?

EDIT: What's the generally accepted temperature of "too high"


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> Hey jpmboy, how did you achieve that 4.75Ghz overclock? I'm pushing about 1.425v vcore and 1.9 VCCIN with a 7 LLC and I still can't seem to get it Aida64 stable. Is that a stable OC or is it just a validated OC?


erm... if you are referring to the OC table in the OP, those are "validated" not stress-stable. That said, 4.75 is all I can get outta this chip that's benchmark stable with water cooling. Takes 1.47V









btw - at 1.4+ volts, you're probably getting that cpu real hot... and check your EPS connectors on the mobo. Asus is recommending a PSU with 30A on the EPS rail... for normal use!


----------



## szeged

I can't wait to burn up some mobo/psu connectors







I think the evga 1600 can handle it though lol. Sub zero runs coming next week if I don't buy a 980 first.


----------



## SuprUsrStan

LOL okay. I'm trying for a 4.7 but I haven't put that much voltage into my CPU. Even at 1.425, I'm touching off on almost 90C. I've got two 60mm 480 radiators with push pull fans just for my CPU loop and I'm getting those temps. I can't imagine what kind of water cooling you must have to be stable at 4.7Ghz and not hit tjmax


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> I can't wait to burn up some mobo/psu connectors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the evga 1600 can handle it though lol. Sub zero runs coming next week if I don't buy a 980 first.


... still waiting on your 4960X LN2 scores.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> LOL okay. I'm trying for a 4.7 but I haven't put that much voltage into my CPU. Even at 1.425, I'm touching off on almost 90C. I've got two 60mm 480 radiators with push pull fans just for my CPU loop and I'm getting those temps. I can't imagine what kind of water cooling you must have to be stable at 4.7Ghz and not hit tjmax
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


hopefully hwmon is reading your vcore wrong... or I am. BTW - not a good idea to have several OS-based programs pointing to the same hardware sensor at the same time. Could be that neither is then right.


----------



## SuprUsrStan

I understand the 1.904v is the VCCIN and that the actual vcore is around 1.424 which is pretty much on point to what I've set in the bios.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> ... still waiti9ng on your 4960X LN2 scores.


That'll never happen! Because I had a 4930k









And the ssd the scores were on died







and criminal bought my chip lol.


----------



## gtz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> I gotta figure out the cache voltage/clock scaling... at 4.6 on the CPU, anything above 4.0 on cache has trouble cold booting. What kinda cache voltage is a "no-no"? I've only run up to 1.2V


According to the guide Raja posted you will need 1.35 to 1.45 to reach high cache speeds.



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlyingSolo*
> 
> And here i was thinking for the time being if i should just buy a h100i and a g10 bracket that i will be using with a corsair h75 that i have already. Then down the road go full water cooling. If i can get 4.4 out of my chip from 1.25v that should be ok for the h100i right. That's with out the stock fans. Got some corsair sp 120 fans.


My H110 can handle my 5820K at 4.4 @ 1.30 volts (crappy chip). During stress my hottest core reaches 68.


----------



## ChronoBodi

so, TJ max went up to 105c from 84c since i updated the Asrock UEFI from 1.2 to 1.6...

so im not sure if 80c is ok or not, i've not seen TJ max actually be changed before.


----------



## FlyingSolo

Thanks gtz. But you have a 280 rad and the corsair h100i is a 240 rad. Not sure if that makes any big difference. Would have bought a corsair h105 but it wont fit in my new case with the motherboard i have. Damn you asrock for the big heatsinks.


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> so, TJ max went up to 105c from 84c since i updated the Asrock UEFI from 1.2 to 1.6...
> 
> so im not sure if 80c is ok or not, i've not seen TJ max actually be changed before.


Silicon is Silicon is Silicon. I don't see why 105c would be fine on every other intel chip, but not this one.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nemm*
> 
> Hmm, I just flashed the 802 deluxe bios and decided to try ai suite, either something is messed up during the test or this bios is god.
> 
> Too good to be true, no post on start up so it had just glitched.


Did you update the AI Suite also?


----------



## PaperThick

Seemingly stabilized my OC according to all the standard stress tests and my usage patterns (including Handbrake.)

I brought my memory down to 2666 at 100 strap @ 15-15-15-35-CR1 @ 1.35v

I brought my overclock with 3-6 core utilization down to 4.4

I left my overclock at 4.5 on 1-3 core utilization.

And I set my vcore to adaptive @ 1.300 (uses 1.275 at full core loading with IBT)

I guess I can be happy with this. Will let time tell if it's as stable as my i7 920 was...only ever got that guy up to 4.0 though.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> okay, enough testing.. .got a good 24/7 with ram at 3200, cache @ 4000, [email protected]/1.33V. Adaptive, except [email protected]
> plenty snappy.


Getting the 5960x @4.4 and above with cache @4.0 and above and it is truly a beast of a chip. benches are scurred....


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> I'm from Florida but I belong in Norway or something, I would prefer it to be below freezing any day lol.


I can't WAIT for Winter...love it, weird..


----------



## theyedi

Any word on what a safe max 24/7 vcore is? I've seen 1.35 float around, but reasonable temps (low 60s) tempt me to go higher


----------



## wb428

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theyedi*
> 
> Any word on what a safe max 24/7 vcore is? I've seen 1.35 float around, but reasonable temps (low 60s) tempt me to go higher


Hard to say without more time and experience but based on Haswell I think 1.35 is a good max number. JJ at ASUS says he would use 1.3 as maximum 24/7. I am running 1.32atm for my 24/7, don't really want to go higher than that.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Getting the 5960x @4.4 and above with cache @4.0 and above and it is truly a beast of a chip. benches are scurred....










getting the cache to 40 really makes the system "snappy". I'm a bit disappointed in HW-E tho, seems like we loose 100-200MHz vs IB-E, but with 2 more cores, it processes "big stuff" (like 4K video encodes) amazingly fast. For anything that doesn't see all the cores.. eh. BUt x99 should be with us for several years, I hope!


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> getting the cache to 40 really makes the system "snappy". I'm a bit disappointed in HW-E tho, seems like we loose 100-200MHz vs IB-E, but with 2 more cores, it processes "big stuff" (like 4K video encodes) amazingly fast. For anything that doesn't see all the cores.. eh. BUt x99 should be with us for several years, I hope!


I converted a album with 14 songs to flac in less than 28 seconds, blazing..


----------



## ep45-ds3l

Anyone try 5ghz validation on water cooling??


----------



## ean611

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> getting the cache to 40 really makes the system "snappy". I'm a bit disappointed in HW-E tho, seems like we loose 100-200MHz vs IB-E, but with 2 more cores, it processes "big stuff" (like 4K video encodes) amazingly fast. For anything that doesn't see all the cores.. eh. BUt x99 should be with us for several years, I hope!


What settings are you using to get cache to 40? Are C states enabled?


----------



## carlhil2

I remember when the base clocks for the 5960x were announced, most were saying that 4.0 GHZ would be a challenge, we now have guys busting 4.7, etc., think about that, 3.0-4.7...


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ep45-ds3l*
> 
> Anyone try 5ghz validation on water cooling??


probably can cpuZ validate 5.0 at <1.5V....








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ean611*
> 
> What settings are you using to get cache to 40? Are C states enabled?


I posted voltages earlier. c-states are on auto. what I posted is with adaptive voltages, except cache = 1.2V Vin 1.890, LLC 7


----------



## ean611

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> probably can cpuZ validate 5.0 at <1.5V....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I posted voltages earlier. c-states are on auto. what I posted is with adaptive voltages, except cache = 1.2V Vin 1.890, LLC 7


Auto means that C-states are likely off. The drawback with that is that your part will run at higher voltages more often.

For my 24/7 setup, I would never run with C-states disabled. There is no real world performance impact, (beyond the impact to your max OC).


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ean611*
> 
> Auto means that C-states are likely off. The drawback with that is that your part will run at higher voltages more often.
> 
> For my 24/7 setup, I would never run with C-states disabled. There is no real world performance impact, (beyond the impact to your max OC).


yes, but that depends on whether you are using fixed or adaptive. doesn't matter since I don't sleep my rigs anyway. the 4.6/4.0 info is with adaptive voltage. which I'd rather use for 24/7 "normal" use.








this may help you, but it's 4.7/4.1 fixed voltages:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## ean611

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yes, but that depends on whether you are using fixed or adaptive. doesn't matter since I don't sleep my rigs anyway. the 4.6/4.0 info is with adaptive voltage. which I'd rather use for 24/7 "normal" use.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this may help you, but it's 4.7/4.1 fixed voltages:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Adaptive voltage means you can drop your CPU voltage along with core speed. C states save a ton of power and further increase the lifetime of the CPU. Core isn't my issue, but many BIOSes do not keep C states enabled during overclock, which can not be as healthy.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ean611*
> 
> Adaptive voltage means you can drop your CPU voltage along with core speed. C states save a ton of power and further increase the lifetime of the CPU. Core isn't my issue, but many BIOSes do not keep C states enabled during overclock, which can not be as healthy.


riiight.









when I'm not using it, I shut it off... saves power too. but with 3 OCd kingpins, 2700 watts of PSUs... i cause brown outs even after ruinning two dedicated 20A lines to my office!


----------



## Silent Scone

Lol I prefer c states it's nice to not have to fiddle with offset in manual mode for once. But honestly? Don't preach like someone's chip is gonna burn out simply because you're not using them







. only a problem if you're setting out for using the same cpu for life. You're not going to notice anything other than a higher idle wattage and a few extra brown ones (cents I mean, not brown outs) on the leccy bill a year.

Really need to work on my memory now. Cache at 4ghz sounds fun, I'm at 3.5 with 1.135v currently. I think Raja says in his guide freqs of 40 and above require as much as 1.35-1.4v but don't quote me on that! Just remember reading and thinking it seemed a lot.


----------



## Silent Scone

P.S I'm not sure why people use adaptive when you can use manual vcore with c-states anyway? :/ Doesn't work for cache but I've got that in offset.


----------



## Chris123NT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> P.S I'm not sure why people use adaptive when you can use manual vcore with c-states anyway? :/ Doesn't work for cache but I've got that in offset.


So wait, C-States will automatically override manual voltage and back off the vcore as well? I didn't know that, that must be a new thing because x79 sure as heck didn't do that, had to use offsets there.

BTW backed off my LLC to 8 so my VCCIN isn't hitting 2v under load anymore. 8 is perfect keeps the voltage stable to what I set it, 7 would let it droop .03, something seems whacky with the LLC scale on the RVE.


----------



## ChronoBodi

oh i do have a use for 8 cores, Sony Vegas Pro 13, enough said.

But if all you do is game, 4790k or maybe 5820k is enough.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Lol I prefer c states it's nice to not have to fiddle with offset in manual mode for once. But honestly? Don't preach like someone's chip is gonna burn out simply because you're not using them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . only a problem if you're setting out for using the same cpu for life. You're not going to notice anything other than a higher idle wattage and a few extra brown ones (cents I mean, not brown outs) on the leccy bill a year.
> Really need to work on my memory now. Cache at 4ghz sounds fun, I'm at 3.5 with 1.135v currently. I think Raja says in his guide freqs of 40 and above require as much as 1.35-1.4v but don't quote me on that! Just remember reading and thinking it seemed a lot.


Yeah, it's a bit of a religion







. just fyi - c-sates work fine with offset or adaptive. But you know, i just use what's "fit for purpose".
Last post was with manual/fixed for 4.7/4.1 cache is 1.22


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris123NT*
> 
> So wait, C-States will automatically override manual voltage and back off the vcore as well? I didn't know that, that must be a new thing because x79 sure as heck didn't do that, had to use offsets there.
> 
> BTW backed off my LLC to 8 so my VCCIN isn't hitting 2v under load anymore. 8 is perfect keeps the voltage stable to what I set it, 7 would let it droop .03, something seems whacky with the LLC scale on the RVE.


slightly different. c-states (sleep states) shut cores off... i believe the other cores are receiving full voltage (fixed, but not adaptive). So.. sleep state active with speed step disabled seems a bit oxymoronic since the voltage is not dropping as measured with a DMM


----------



## CL3P20

CL3P20 - Intel 5820k @ 5721mhz - LN2

http://valid.canardpc.com/qj1bnw

http://hwbot.org/submission/2629834_cl3p20_cpu_frequency_core_i7_5820k_5721_mhz?recalculate=true


----------



## Chris123NT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> slightly different. c-states (sleep states) shut cores off... i believe the other cores are receiving full voltage (fixed, but not adaptive). So.. sleep state active with speed step disabled seems a bit oxymoronic since the voltage is not dropping as measured with a DMM


Ah ok gotcha, yeah that more lines up with what I thought the C states did. I set up adaptive so I step down to ~.8v at idle.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris123NT*
> 
> Ah ok gotcha, yeah that more lines up with what I thought the C states did. I set up adaptive so I step down to ~.8v at idle.


ther's no big difference either way, once loaded the cpu requires the same vcore no matter how you deliver it... but it is noce to idle your 24/7 setup at 0.8V. benchmarking... most folks go old-school and use fix vcore, especially at extreme clocks!


----------



## Chris123NT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> ther's no big difference whether either way, once loaded the cpu requires the same vcore no matter how you deliver it... but it is noce to idle your 24/7 setup at 0.8V. benchmarking... most folks go old-school and use fix vcore, especially at extreme clocks!


Yeah definitely, I did the offset thing with my SB-E chip as well. It's a pain to dial in at times but it's definitely worth it. Rig idles cooler and the CPU will last longer not running at the higher vcore 24/7.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris123NT*
> 
> Yeah definitely, I did the offset thing with my SB-E chip as well. *It's a pain to dial in* at times but it's definitely worth it. Rig idles cooler and the CPU will last longer not running at the higher vcore 24/7.


i think this is why more folks don't use dynamic voltage control.







(btw - typing this while this is running in the background - fixed timings a bit for 3200T1)


----------



## carlhil2

With my DC chip, I use a fixed voltage in bios, but, if, if I am not benching/gaming, etc., I activate the "Power Saving" app in AI Suite...works for me..I am using adaptive with my 5960x til I get a new mobo, mad ram issues, and, it's not the ram..


----------



## Mand12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> lol... how do you people stand AIO coolers?


I don't know, I've never used one. Trying to get an assessment.

I get that custom loop is great, but if I'm not doing custom loop, should I go AIO water or a big fat air cooler?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> With my DC chip, I use a fixed voltage in bios, but, if, if I am not benching/gaming, etc., I activate the "Power Saving" app in AI Suite...works for me..


that works









hey - I'm sure you-all know this, but you can boost you W load speed with
run> msconfig> boot>advanced options> set to boot with all threads.


----------



## Chris123NT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> that works
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hey - I'm sure you-all know this, but you can boost you W load speed with
> run> msconfig> boot>advanced options> set to boot with all threads.


Windows doesn't default to 1 core, that's just what's greyed out in the options in msconfig. By default it does use all available cores, just ask Mark Russinovich on the kernel team


----------



## carlhil2

For anyone interested, this is my settings, using adaptive since my mobo has dead ram slots, using only one 8gig stick at the moment. my cache is set at 4.0, with 3.3 minimum, @1.250v. my cpu voltage is usually set to 1.290 in bios, which showed 1.30 in windows. could have passed 1800+ pts. in Cinebench, I had Firefox open, just ran a quick bench to show my results at these settings, ..fast..my ambient temps are at 27 right now..


----------



## AHN JONG HYUN

5960x 3dmark 11 physix score
yes~~break 20k^^









i want to break 21k~^^

5960x 4.6ghz ddr4 3000mhz c 11- 15- 15- 37- 1


----------



## carlhil2

Have anyone else ever use this to stress their cpu? has settings that you can adjust..


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AHN JONG HYUN*
> 
> 5960x 3dmark 11 physix score
> yes~~break 20k^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i want to break 21k~^^
> 
> 5960x 4.6ghz ddr4 3000mhz c 11- 15- 15- 37- 1


Cas 11, nice...


----------



## AHN JONG HYUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Cas 11, nice...


thank you very much~









but i want to break ...4.9ghz....


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AHN JONG HYUN*
> 
> thank you very much~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but i want to break ratio...4.9ghz....


You have a $1000 cpu and can't afford AIDA64? Ikid, I kid...


----------



## AHN JONG HYUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> You have a $1000 cpu and can't afford AIDA64? Ikid, I kid...


lol,,,,,,,

i will buy new 5960x....

omg....

have a good day~


----------



## carlhil2

ZOOM, went right over your head...I was joking Shot...


----------



## AHN JONG HYUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> ZOOM, went right over your head...I was joking Shot...


..arleady i have a plan that buy new 5960x .....hahaha

soon i have two 5960x cpu....


----------



## carlhil2

Umm, I am going to get out while I 'm behind...


----------



## AHN JONG HYUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Umm, I am going to get out while I 'm behind...


you r good~!


----------



## Fidelitas

I feel like I am the cheapest person in the bunch. My little 5930k on a X99 Deluxe, seems pale in comparison to a 5960X on a Rampage V Extreme. Anyhow, I have mine set at 4.3 with adaptive set at plus .065 offset and additional turbo voltage of 1.17 for a total of 1.235 core volts. My RAM is set at 3000. Pretty much everything else is set to auto or standard settings inputted by recommendation of the motherboards bios. Am I adding too much additional turbo voltage? Any suggestions would greatly be appreciated. Also, can anyone tell me what the new bios is calling vcssa?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> slightly different. c-states (sleep states) shut cores off... i believe the other cores are receiving full voltage (fixed, but not adaptive). So.. sleep state active with speed step disabled seems a bit oxymoronic since the voltage is not dropping as measured with a DMM


Which is why you keep speed step enabled







that way you get full use of Haswell ultra low power states. Which is what I was meaning. Like I said way back though not sure if this is useful with higher clocks like 4.5 and above. Might be unstable. My voltage drops super low on vcore this way though.

My idle power draw is 155W


----------



## tistou77

Hello

What is the "Adaptive voltage"?
I see that many talk about it, it's for the vcore, etc ...?

Thanks


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fidelitas*
> 
> I feel like I am the cheapest person in the bunch. My little 5930k on a X99 Deluxe, seems pale in comparison to a 5960X on a Rampage V Extreme. Anyhow, I have mine set at 4.3 with adaptive set at plus .065 offset and additional turbo voltage of 1.17 for a total of 1.235 core volts. My RAM is set at 3000. Pretty much everything else is set to auto or standard settings inputted by recommendation of the motherboards bios. Am I adding too much additional turbo voltage? Any suggestions would greatly be appreciated. Also, can anyone tell me what the new bios is calling vcssa?


nah, you're middle of the road in expenses for x99.

Cheapest option is Asrock x99 Extreme 4, plain greensticks of Crucial 16 GB DDR4 2133mhz, and 5820k.

Although in my case, replace 5820k with 5960x lol.

Asrock mobo is not bad, what i noticed is that it's just the x99 chipset and nothing else, no third party controllers or anything. that's a good thing right?

Turns out, the Asus deluxe's 10 USB ports in the back, not all of them can deliver full USB 3 bandwidth to 8 of the ports as it's a 4 to 1 hub design for 4 USB ports. So it's 2 hubs to make 8 USB 3 ports and third party ASmedia to make 2 full bandwidth USB 3 to the remaining two.

So its kinda really 4 USB ports in the back if we're talking full bandwidth utilization from the ports.

http://uk.hardware.info/reviews/5600/4/15-intel-x99-motherboards-review-new-boards-for-haswell-e-connectivity-usb


----------



## Attero87

Got my 5930k stable at 4.5 @1.225v and uncore @ 4.0 at 1.2v, so i tried to raise uncore to 45 but when i enter windows and check cpu-z it says 4.099. why no change? and is it worth the gains to push it to 4.5?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Attero87*
> 
> Got my 5930k stable at 4.5 @1.225v and uncore @ 4.0 at 1.2v, so i tried to raise uncore to 45 but when i enter windows and check cpu-z it says 4.099. why no change? and is it worth the gains to push it to 4.5?


I'd think 4GHz uncore is adequate for 4.5GHz core. And nice OC btw!


----------



## Tyrannosaurus

I have been able to drop 4.4ghz down to 1.265 vcore and 1.925 input voltage.

Only have tried cinebench, 10 loops of x264, and quick aida. I know prime will just squeeze out a bsod. I will install a game to see if it can play through battlefield or something.

Makes me wonder why I am not able to pull off 4.5ghz under 1.35, does this just mean I've hit a cap and need more input voltage in general? I have not even touched the ram xmp or any other setting. Worried that once I run the dominator 2800's that any overclock I was using might fall apart


----------



## Attero87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> I'd think 4GHz uncore is adequate for 4.5GHz core. And nice OC btw!


Thanks! i've been really happy this chip so far. Originally had it at 1.3v stable so i said let me see how low i can go. So much fun with this new platform


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fidelitas*
> 
> I feel like I am the cheapest person in the bunch. My little 5930k on a X99 Deluxe, seems pale in comparison to a 5960X on a Rampage V Extreme.


Don't think of it as cheapest, think of it as most cost effective.


----------



## Silent Scone

Nothing cheap about the Deluxe board. Hence why they're priced similar. I've always managed to obtain exactly the same things at the same performance on Deluxe boards as ROG users. Only real benefit I see is the lane switches and lane layout but no love lost.


----------



## Tyrannosaurus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Nothing cheap about the Deluxe board. Hence why they're priced similar. I've always managed to obtain exactly the same things at the same performance on Deluxe boards as ROG users. Only real benefit I see is the lane switches and lane layout but no love lost.


The board is definitely nice. Small feature I found odd was it beats the Extreme in tri-sli on lanes with 16/16/8 vs 16/8/8. It would of been nicer to see an extra 4pin on the board instead of just the 8pin EPS12v


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyrannosaurus*
> 
> The board is definitely nice. Small feature I found odd was it beats the Extreme in tri-sli on lanes with 16/16/8 vs 16/8/8. It would of been nicer to see an extra 4pin on the board instead of just the 8pin EPS12v


If you aren't into LN2 cooling overclocking, then the single 8pin is enough.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyrannosaurus*
> 
> The board is definitely nice. Small feature I found odd was it beats the Extreme in tri-sli on lanes with 16/16/8 vs 16/8/8. It would of been nicer to see an extra 4pin on the board instead of just the 8pin EPS12v


It's the lane layout that's the issue on the deluxe


----------



## Tyrannosaurus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> If you aren't into LN2 cooling overclocking, then the single 8pin is enough.


Really? When it came to stress testing I saw the wattage hit pretty high. Of course this was 100% full load on all threads but it still worried me.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> It's the lane layout that's the issue on the deluxe


Shame! I don't have multi gpu so I did not bother to even look at the layout. I just found it odd the deluxe would have 16/16/8 but the extreme would not.

Either of you have an opinion on what I should be doing with my overclock from a few posts back?


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> It's the lane layout that's the issue on the deluxe


i have 3 gpus and cant decide deluxe or rampage. can you explain whats that lane layout issue on the deluxe?


----------



## Silent Scone

For 16x/16x/8 you need to run PCIE16 1 then 3 then 5. The spacing is awkward. Slot 5 is also right at the base of the board. Even with waterblocks it's a pain. You may be ok with EK block as they're slimmer.

This is my only real gripe with this board.


----------



## Silent Scone

Update to UEFI 0902 for the Deluxe:

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Bz2VRRbLPrZnTmdTY2lTdUdiVUk/edit?usp=sharing

Raja posted this, might have been mentioned in here already but here it is again.

Apparently sports better memory overclocking and stability.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris123NT*
> 
> Windows doesn't default to 1 core, that's just what's greyed out in the options in msconfig. By default it does use all available cores, just ask Mark Russinovich on the kernel team


learn every day! I set it to 16 anyway. just like to see that number there.


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> For 16x/16x/8 you need to run PCIE16 1 then 3 then 5. The spacing is awkward. Slot 5 is also right at the base of the board. Even with waterblocks it's a pain. You may be ok with EK block as they're slimmer.
> 
> This is my only real gripe with this board.


ahh got it thanks,do you know how much performance will i get from 16x/8x/8x to 16x/16x/8x when benching? and which slots i need for for rampage V?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyrannosaurus*
> 
> Really? When it came to stress testing I saw the wattage hit pretty high. Of course this was 100% full load on all threads but it still worried me.
> Shame! I don't have multi gpu so I did not bother to even look at the layout. I just found it odd the deluxe would have 16/16/8 but the extreme would not.
> 
> Either of you have an opinion on what I should be doing with my overclock from a few posts back?


i haven't see any measurements (where's cadaveca ?) but this response followed posting the below excerpt from the asus guide:
_*
PSU Requirements
For overclocking 5960X processors, we recommend PSUs that can supply 30 amps to EPS 12V. At
4.6GHz a 5960X can draw close to 25amps from the EPS12V connector at full load.*_


----------



## SuprUsrStan

If I can do 4.625 @ 1.35v Aida64 stable but not Asus Realbench stable even at 1.425, any magical tips on how to get this badboy stable? I'm currently running a LLC of 8 @ 1.9v

It appears 4.5Ghz @ 1.35v is everything stable but 4.625 is just a bit finicky. Should I try my luck with another chip?









EDIT: I've got both the 8 pin and 4 pin connected to the motherboard. My Seasonic X1250W says it can do 104A on the 12v


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> ahh got it thanks,do you know how much performance will i get from 16x/8x/8x to 16x/16x/8x when benching? and which slots i need for for rampage V?


Speaking honestly. You won't notice it. one or two frames.

I'm running 8x8x8 and I've clocked a 3 card run that put me 5th in HOF on Firestrike.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> That'll never happen! Because I had a 4930k
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the ssd the scores were on died
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and criminal bought my chip lol.


sorry to hear that bro. better luck next time! was looking forward to your 4930k results.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> You have a $1000 cpu and can't afford AIDA64? Ikid, I kid...


nah, don't kid. you are right! spend the few bucks for a legit version!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Which is why you keep speed step enabled
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that way you get full use of Haswell ultra low power states. Which is what I was meaning. Like I said way back though not sure if this is useful with higher clocks like 4.5 and above. Might be unstable. My voltage drops super low on vcore this way though.
> 
> *My idle power draw is 155W*


nice! So far, I think adaptive is a major step forward over Sb and IB offset dynamic voltage control. very stable voltages.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Nothing cheap about the Deluxe board. Hence why they're priced similar. I've always managed to obtain exactly the same things at the same performance on Deluxe boards as ROG users. Only real benefit I see is the lane switches and lane layout but no love lost.


lol - you know how the economic situation when the deluxe is called cheap.

hey if interested: http://www.joomag.com/magazine/mag/0621713001410411791/p1


----------



## Silent Scone

lol will have a look. I'm guessing it's some obnoxious enthusiast mag?

(This is where you tell me you've written it and it's actually not







)


----------



## gtz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fidelitas*
> 
> I feel like I am the cheapest person in the bunch. My little 5930k on a X99 Deluxe, seems pale in comparison to a 5960X on a Rampage V Extreme. Anyhow, I have mine set at 4.3 with adaptive set at plus .065 offset and additional turbo voltage of 1.17 for a total of 1.235 core volts. My RAM is set at 3000. Pretty much everything else is set to auto or standard settings inputted by recommendation of the motherboards bios. Am I adding too much additional turbo voltage? Any suggestions would greatly be appreciated. Also, can anyone tell me what the new bios is calling vcssa?


You are far from being the cheapest from the bunch. I have an Asrock Extreme4, 5820K, and the cheapest DDR4 set. The motherboard seems solid and i can easily clock my 2133 sticks to 2666.


----------



## NightmareL4D

Anyone flash the new 0902 Bios for the Deluxe? Experiences? Always a little apprehensive about flashing a BIOS not even on the ASUS site yet.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NightmareL4D*
> 
> Anyone flash the new 0902 Bios for the Deluxe? Experiences? Always a little apprehensive about flashing a BIOS not even on the ASUS site yet.


Not yet, planned on trying it later.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> lol will have a look. I'm guessing it's some obnoxious enthusiast mag?
> 
> (This is where you tell me you've written it and it's actually not
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


me write? nah (well, not anymore)


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> me write? nah (well, not anymore)


Makes it sound like you were in a crippling accident lol

Urgh, it really annoys me how you can't keep the same OC profiles for different BIOS revisions


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Makes it sound like you were in a crippling accident lol
> 
> Urgh, it really annoys me how you can't keep the same OC profiles for different BIOS revisions


Ha, funny. No, retired from that gig. But with all the time on 2 wheels, it's a miracle I haven't

You can save em to a USB stick. I just drop scree shots and redo. Yeah, it's a real pia.


----------



## Silent Scone

I'm sure I've tried the USB stick trick before but it says it's for a previous revision and spits it back at you. Worth a punt though.

P.S I don't do bikes, I don't trust myself or others enough to


----------



## Shiftstealth

Just got my 5820k
Batch : 3427B236

Anyone else have this batch?


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> Just got my 5820k
> Batch : 3427B236
> 
> Anyone else have this batch?


nope*

See if cpu can do +3.7ghz uncore on air... 1.2v cache

**keep in mind VID is NOT an indicator of performance for all cores on these H-E's ..its only indicator for core 0..


----------



## nemm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Update to UEFI 0902 for the Deluxe:
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Bz2VRRbLPrZnTmdTY2lTdUdiVUk/edit?usp=sharing
> 
> Raja posted this, might have been mentioned in here already but here it is again.
> 
> Apparently sports better memory overclocking and stability.


Lets hope so because after 40 hours trying to stabilise this machine I am at my wits end, one minute it passes tests endlessly and then no chance so a back down the clock I previously noted as stable, nope no more :/. After 10 hours trying to stabilise core 4500 @1.35v/ uncore 3000 @1.2v/ Input @1.9v/ Ripjaws @2400 15 15 15 36 2t 1.25v for encoding with no joy. I backed core down to 4.0 keeping the rest unchanged but still failed so back to 4500 dropping memory to 2000, passes every time so I may have just been wasting my time trying to stabilise with intermittent faults caused by memory. I even bumped the memory to 1.35v but still fails. I now have to wait for stock before RMA if this bios doesn't work miracles because bios 505, 701, 801 and 802 haven't helped. Ah well the joys of computing


----------



## Silent Scone

I was rock solid on 0801. Sounds like you've got an underlying issue maybe. Just testing out 0902 now (for the apparent memory overclocking tweaks)


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtz*
> 
> You are far from being the cheapest from the bunch. I have an Asrock Extreme4, 5820K, and the cheapest DDR4 set. The motherboard seems solid and i can easily clock my 2133 sticks to 2666.


What he said. Although my setup is an oddity as it is cheapest mobo available at Microcenter on launch day and cheapest 16GB kit, but lol, $900 CPU. Go figure.


----------



## primafrog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AHN JONG HYUN*
> 
> 5960x 3dmark 11 physix score
> yes~~break 20k^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i want to break 21k~^^
> 
> 5960x 4.6ghz ddr4 3000mhz c 11- 15- 15- 37- 1


What voltage did you set on your DDR4 to get the timing down to 11?


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AHN JONG HYUN*
> 
> 5960x 3dmark 11 physix score
> yes~~break 20k^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i want to break 21k~^^
> 
> 5960x 4.6ghz ddr4 3000mhz c 11- 15- 15- 37- 1


Sadly, even after all that memory overclocking, a 4.7Ghz would have provided for better benchmarks scores.


----------



## krel

Does core 4 tend to run hot on the 5960X? I think I've seen a couple other people mention that core as sticking out a bit in terms of temps.


----------



## AHN JONG HYUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> Sadly, even after all that memory overclocking, a 4.7Ghz would have provided for better benchmarks scores.


yep.so today i bought new 5960x lol

and i will try break 5.0ghz lol....

finally success~!!


----------



## carlhil2

My Realbench score with only one stick of ram...


----------



## AHN JONG HYUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> My Realbench score with only one stick of ram...


your cpu is good, vid is good~!!

hello i bought new 5960x

i booted 5.0ghz

thanks to your cheer~~


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AHN JONG HYUN*
> 
> hello i bought new 5960x
> 
> i booted 5.0ghz
> 
> thanks to your cheer


Nice, can I get your old chip?


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Nice, can I get your old chip?


You already have one. Ill take his spare 5960x.


----------



## AHN JONG HYUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Nice, can I get your old chip?


omg sorry you arleady get good 5960x~

break 5.0ghz~~~very very hard..

100 times rebooting~


----------



## AHN JONG HYUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> You already have one. Ill take his spare 5960x.


----------



## SuprUsrStan

What's an average voltage for a 4.625Ghz overclock? I'm really contemplating picking up another 5960x from Amazon. I can do 4.5 @ 1.325v but I just can't get 4.625 stable


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AHN JONG HYUN*
> 
> omg sorry you arleady get good 5960x~
> 
> break 5.0ghz~~~very very hard..
> 
> 100 times rebooting~


I honestly didn't have alot of issues booting in there... never even bothered to try and get it stable.


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> this may be it. an OCP on the EPS rail!
> 
> from Raja's guide:
> 
> *PSU Requirements
> For overclocking 5960X processors, we recommend PSUs that can supply 30 amps to EPS 12V. At
> 4.6GHz a 5960X can draw close to 25amps from the EPS12V connector at full load.*


I wonder.....if I got the ASUS x99-e ws board, that has two 8 pin connectors and connected each of the 8 pin connectors to two separate PSU's with 24A to the +3.3v would that supplement the need to have a single PSU with a 30A +3.3V rail? Thoughts?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> What's an average voltage for a 4.625Ghz overclock? I'm really contemplating picking up another 5960x from Amazon. I can do 4.5 @ 1.325v but I just can't get 4.625 stable


Does it really matter that much? I need around 1.35v for 4.6 and mines not exactly a bad chip.


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Does it really matter that much?


125Mhz x 8 Cores = 1Ghz
Or
125 Mhz X 16 Threads = 2 Ghz

YES!
OF COURSE!


----------



## AHN JONG HYUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> I honestly didn't have alot of issues booting in there... never even bothered to try and get it stable.


so did you stable your 5.0ghz by liquid?

really?


----------



## Silent Scone

He said he never bothered to. Which means he didn't even try to get it stable.


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> I wonder.....if I got the ASUS x99-e ws board, that has two 8 pin connectors and connected each of the 8 pin connectors to two separate PSU's with 24A to the +3.3v would that supplement the need to have a single PSU with a 30A +3.3V rail? Thoughts?


Oops, nevermind! I see that the +3.3V leads are on the 24-pin connector not the 8-pin.







That sucks!


----------



## nemm

Quote:


> Lets hope so because after 40 hours trying to stabilise this machine I am at my wits end, one minute it passes tests endlessly and then no chance so a back down the clock I previously noted as stable, nope no more :/. After 10 hours trying to stabilise core 4500 @1.35v/ uncore 3000 @1.2v/ Input @1.9v/ Ripjaws @2400 15 15 15 36 2t 1.25v for encoding with no joy. I backed core down to 4.0 keeping the rest unchanged but still failed so back to 4500 dropping memory to 2000, passes every time so I may have just been wasting my time trying to stabilise with intermittent faults caused by memory. I even bumped the memory to 1.35v but still fails. I now have to wait for stock before RMA if this bios doesn't work miracles because bios 505, 701, 801 and 802 haven't helped. Ah well the joys of computing


I've seem to be making some headway finally.

Flashed back to release bios, loaded optimised defaults and booted to windows fine,
Flashed to 801, again loaded defaults and booted to windows no problem.
Back to bios and begin tweaking with clocks below which were RoGstable before the inconsistencies began.#

45x100 core @1.35v
30x100 uncore @ 1.2v
2000 15 15 15 35 2t @1.25v
Input 1.9v
Test passed

Memory changed to 2400 which again passed so it seems progress but just to make sure I tested again which also passed.

Tried overclocking uncore again where previously I could only get 32x100 to pass so optimistically I set 36x and it passed. 37x failed so bumped cach voltage to 1.3, failed so upped the vcore to 1.365 which allowed uncore clocked up to 41x

So as it stands

45x100 core @1.362v
41x100 uncore @ 1.3v
2400 15 15 15 35 2t @1.25v
Input 1.9v









42x uncore needs more vcore again which will be fine since temps are not an issue maxing out at 62 but question is when to stop uncore oc?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> I wonder.....if I got the ASUS x99-e ws board, that has two 8 pin connectors and connected each of the 8 pin connectors to two separate PSU's with 24A to the +3.3v would that supplement the need to have a single PSU with a 30A +3.3V rail? Thoughts?


it's never a good idea to use more than one psu on the mobo, sepearte components - sure. but even using a 2nd psu for sli power is problematic.

use the 2 8 pins on a good PSU and it should be fine. The 30A thing is probably "real" with high current stressing... or I'm gonna bet, catzilla (specifically the raymarch test).


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AHN JONG HYUN*
> 
> your cpu is good, vid is good~!!
> hello i bought new 5960x
> i booted 5.0ghz
> thanks to your cheer~~


lol - not stable enough for a screen shot or validation?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Does it really matter that much? I need around 1.35v for 4.6 and mines not exactly a bad chip.


it's current (amps) not the voltage) asus is referring to. BUt hey, no reason not to run with what you got.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AHN JONG HYUN*
> 
> so did you stable your 5.0ghz by liquid?
> really?


Munney has a phase change unit.


----------



## nemm

Tried again to stabilise 4600, no chance on that front since it needs 1.375 for bench pass but upto 1.45v and still failing so as it stands 4500 is my 24/7 and 4625 is my max bench speed, nothing but hard locks for anything about no matter the voltages. Not overly great but I will take it for a stopgap processor.

Time to overclock this ram or try to at least:thumb:

**now using strap 125 since anything over 2400 with strap 100 results in no post
core [email protected]
uncore [email protected]
2666mhz 15 15 15 35 2t @1.35v

Passing consistently now so I don't know what was going on before but don't care now its performing.


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Munney has a phase change unit.


You like calling me out on that :-D

As if my profile picture isn't enough... or my signature... LOL


----------



## jcharlesr75

I am stable at 4.4Ghz at 1.32v. I saw in my bios setup that I should set uncore equal or higher then my oc multiplier. Is this advisable? I was looking at the haswell oc guide at it says that I dont have to change this at all for the most part. Which is the better way? I'd like to be able to squeeze 4.5 out of it so Im trying to fine tune at this point.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> You like calling me out on that :-D
> 
> As if my profile picture isn't enough... or my signature... LOL


very jelly of that phase!









[lol - that silver medal, just turned bronze.







)


----------



## Eugenius

lol at 1.551v for 5.0ghz...


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcharlesr75*
> 
> I am stable at 4.4Ghz at 1.32v. I saw in my bios setup that I should set uncore equal or higher then my oc multiplier. Is this advisable? I was looking at the haswell oc guide at it says that I dont have to change this at all for the most part. Which is the better way? I'd like to be able to squeeze 4.5 out of it so Im trying to fine tune at this point.


Try setting cache @4.2, @1.280v...minimum cache freq @3.5.


----------



## Silent Scone

If you're gaming leave uncore alone or increase it moderately.


----------



## Mitchell7

So I'm just getting around to playing with my 5930K, I've been shooting for 4.5GHz using a 125 strap with the RAM at 2666MHz.

Currently testing with Realbench 2.2 with 1.274v, obviously I'm not claiming this 100% stable yet but I'm off to a good start so it would seem


----------



## carlhil2

I leave mine @4.0 @1.250v, minimum @3.5...core @4.5 for my 24/7 OC...that's with a bad mobo running one stick of ram for the moment. once I swap my mobo out, will be going for 4.6 cpu, 4.2 on the cache..


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mitchell7*
> 
> So I'm just getting around to playing with my 5930K, I've been shooting for 4.5GHz using a 125 strap with the RAM at 2666MHz.
> 
> Currently testing with Realbench 2.2 with 1.274v, obviously I'm not claiming this 100% stable yet but I'm off to a good start so it would seem


Me personally, I'd loop the benchmark.. I'm not sure how the stress test works, but switching it up will cause greater instability


----------



## jcharlesr75

I have a gigabyte board and i dont see a cache setting there. Could it be called something else? I fold primarily so anything to help high load stability is good.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mitchell7*
> 
> So I'm just getting around to playing with my 5930K, I've been shooting for 4.5GHz using a 125 strap with the RAM at 2666MHz.
> 
> Currently testing with Realbench 2.2 with 1.274v, obviously I'm not claiming this 100% stable yet but I'm off to a good start so it would seem


that's lookin' like a very good chip!


----------



## Attero87

Right now I have 2 x4gb crucial 2133 and a 5930k at 4.5 1.250v stable. I'm looking to get some ripjaws 2400 or 2800. Is there a possibility the new stocks might throw off my overclock stability?


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Attero87*
> 
> Right now I have 2 x4gb crucial 2133 and a 5930k at 4.5 1.250v stable. I'm looking to get some ripjaws 2400 or 2800. Is there a possibility the new stocks might throw off my overclock stability?


Try overclocking the Crucials, heard that they OC nicely..


----------



## gtz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcharlesr75*
> 
> I have a gigabyte board and i dont see a cache setting there. Could it be called something else? I fold primarily so anything to help high load stability is good.


It can also be called uncore.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Try overclocking the Crucials, heard that they OC nicely..


those "economy" crucials are probably the best buy in ram!


----------



## gtz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Attero87*
> 
> Right now I have 2 x4gb crucial 2133 and a 5930k at 4.5 1.250v stable. I'm looking to get some ripjaws 2400 or 2800. Is there a possibility the new stocks might throw off my overclock stability?


I can overclock my crucials to 2666 on the 100 strap just fine with 1.25 volts. I believe another member got even higher.


----------



## Attero87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtz*
> 
> I can overclock my crucials to 2666 on the 100 strap just fine with 1.25 volts. I believe another member got even higher.


Nice will try after work


----------



## Fidelitas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> those "economy" crucials are probably the best buy in ram!


Send me a PM if your looking for some for free. If not, when my 'real ram' gets in this week, I am throwing 16gb of those 'economy' Crucials in the garbage.


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fidelitas*
> 
> Send me a PM if your looking for some for free. If not, when my 'real ram' gets in this week, I am throwing 16gb of those 'economy' Crucials in the garbage.


I'll take them!.. Dead serious... bout to pick up a matx board


----------



## VSG

I will take them gladly if so


----------



## AHN JONG HYUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> lol - not stable enough for a screen shot or validation?
> it's current (amps) not the voltage) asus is referring to. BUt hey, no reason not to run with what you got.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Munney has a phase change unit.


ok~


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fidelitas*
> 
> Send me a PM if your looking for some for free. If not, when my 'real ram' gets in this week, I am throwing 16gb of those 'economy' Crucials in the garbage.


why Bro? they actually are quite good and hit 3000T2 without alot of trying...

lol - I sent back the gs3000... the corsair 2800's do much better (3200c16 or 17, T1)


----------



## FlyingSolo

Damn looks like my G.Skill 3000 on pre order will take more time then i thought. While it was a very good price. Looks like i will have to buy the G.Skil 2666 for more then the G.Skil 3000 price. Unless i wait for the 3000


----------



## FlyingSolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> why Bro? they actually are quite good and hit 3000T2 without alot of trying...
> 
> lol - I sent back the gs3000... the corsair 2800's do much better (3200c16 or 17, T1)


So which are better the Corsair Vengeance LPX 2666 or the G.Skill 2666


----------



## AHN JONG HYUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mitchell7*
> 
> So I'm just getting around to playing with my 5930K, I've been shooting for 4.5GHz using a 125 strap with the RAM at 2666MHz.
> 
> Currently testing with Realbench 2.2 with 1.274v, obviously I'm not claiming this 100% stable yet but I'm off to a good start so it would seem


good~!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlyingSolo*
> 
> So which are better the Corsair Vengeance LPX 2666 or the G.Skill 2666


don't know, I didn't have either. but the corsair lpx 2800c16 seem very "flexible".


----------



## FlyingSolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> don't know, I didn't have either. but the corsair lpx 2800c16 seem very "flexible".


Thanks


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlyingSolo*
> 
> Thanks


just to weigh in...

My 2666 kit is running at 3000 and 1.35v. 15-15-15-38-2t


----------



## FlyingSolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> just to weigh in...
> 
> My 2666 kit is running at 3000 and 1.35v. 15-15-15-38-2t


Thanks MunneY


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> just to weigh in...
> 
> My 2666 kit is running at 3000 and 1.35v. 15-15-15-38-2t


nice! I'm running higher voltage than that for 3000c16 or 3200c17. Got an error about 2h into memtest pro with lower than 1.365 terminal (1.375 training)


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> nice! I'm running higher voltage than that for 3000c16 or 3200c17. Got an error about 2h into memtest pro with lower than 1.365 terminal (1.375 training)


I guess I'm gonna have to spring for the Aida64 suite... so poor


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

This club depresses me because I don't have a 5960X...


----------



## ep45-ds3l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> This club depresses me because I don't have a 5960X...


Just charge one and pay it later


----------



## mayford5

So quick question. I'm on my way Friday to pick up my CPU and Motherboard and I was reading a couple pages back about the EPS needs at least 30A(recommended by ASUS). So where is the EPS rating on a power supply? Is that included in the 12v amp rating or what is that. I have been building PCs since the 90's and I have never heard of that rating before.


----------



## Canis-X

It is the +3.3V Rail


----------



## VSG

You sure? I have always seen it associated as EPS 12V. Fairly certain the 3.3V rail does nothing these days really, but please do correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Picked up another 5960X, batch 3418C471. Boots at 1.3V 4.6GHz. "Fantastic," I thought, until realizing it was taking 1.45V to get it x264 stable.

BUT I just realized something that applied to both of my processors: CPU input voltage was the key to stability.

1.35V 4.6GHz 1.9V Input voltage, P95 does an instant BSOD.

1.35V 4.6GHz 2.05V Input voltage, P95 fails after a couple minutes.

1.35V 4.6GHz 2.2V Input voltage, P95 passes 30 minutes.

1.425V 4.7GHz 2.2V Input voltage, P95 fails after a few minutes.

1.425V 4.7GHz 2.3V Input voltage, P95 passes 30 minutes.

I don't know what input voltage is considered safe, but I've seen other Haswell 4770k/4790k users throwing in up to 2.3V so I decided to give it a try.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mayford5*
> 
> So quick question. I'm on my way Friday to pick up my CPU and Motherboard and I was reading a couple pages back about the EPS needs at least 30A(recommended by ASUS). So where is the EPS rating on a power supply? Is that included in the 12v amp rating or what is that. I have been building PCs since the 90's and I have never heard of that rating before.


Hello

The rating of the 12V rail is what you need to be checking. It is best if the power supply is a single 12V rail design rather than multiple 12V rails.


----------



## carlhil2

Tightening up my ONE stick of ram..lol


----------



## mayford5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> The rating of the 12V rail is what you need to be checking. It is best if the power supply is a single 12V rail design rather than multiple 12V rails.


Thank you that is kind of what I was thinking.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mayford5*
> 
> Thank you that is kind of what I was thinking.


You're welcome.


----------



## MrLinky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> Picked up another 5960X, batch 3418C471. Boots at 1.3V 4.6GHz. "Fantastic," I thought, until realizing it was taking 1.45V to get it x264 stable.
> 
> BUT I just realized something that applied to both of my processors: CPU input voltage was the key to stability.
> 
> 1.35V 4.6GHz 1.9V Input voltage, P95 does an instant BSOD.
> 
> 1.35V 4.6GHz 2.05V Input voltage, P95 fails after a couple minutes.
> 
> 1.35V 4.6GHz 2.2V Input voltage, P95 passes 30 minutes.
> 
> 1.35V 4.7GHz 2.2V Input voltage, P95 fails after a few minutes.
> 
> 1.425V 4.7GHz 2.3V Input voltage, P95 passes 30 minutes.
> 
> I don't know what input voltage is considered safe, but I've seen other Haswell 4770k/4790k users throwing in up to 2.3V so I decided to give it a try.


Sin0822's Haswell overclocking guide says up to 2.4V Input voltage is okay on air. I don't know if I would be okay running that much 24/7 but 2.3V should be okay with good cooling.


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> You sure? I have always seen it associated as EPS 12V. Fairly certain the 3.3V rail does nothing these days really, but please do correct me if I am wrong.


Sorry, I assumed that is what everyone was talking about.









Edit: So for my clarification, what is the EPS 12V connector/rail/whatchamacallit?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mayford5*
> 
> Thank you that is kind of what I was thinking.


Sorry for the confusion!


----------



## Tyrannosaurus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> This club depresses me because I don't have a 5960X...


Seeing people with Quad-SLI depresses me but since I won't benefit I'll never buy 4 cards. Do you have work that will utilize the 16threads or leaning more towards wanting the power?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> Picked up another 5960X, batch 3418C471. Boots at 1.3V 4.6GHz. "Fantastic," I thought, until realizing it was taking 1.45V to get it x264 stable.
> 
> BUT I just realized something that applied to both of my processors: CPU input voltage was the key to stability.
> 
> 1.35V 4.6GHz 1.9V Input voltage, P95 does an instant BSOD.
> 
> 1.35V 4.6GHz 2.05V Input voltage, P95 fails after a couple minutes.
> 
> 1.35V 4.6GHz 2.2V Input voltage, P95 passes 30 minutes.
> 
> 1.35V 4.7GHz 2.2V Input voltage, P95 fails after a few minutes.
> 
> 1.425V 4.7GHz 2.3V Input voltage, P95 passes 30 minutes.
> 
> I don't know what input voltage is considered safe, but I've seen other Haswell 4770k/4790k users throwing in up to 2.3V so I decided to give it a try.


I seen red numbers in the bios at 2.0 input so I stopped at 1.9







I am sure I could get more out of my chip, I've been able to get it down to 4.4GHz with 1.245v doing many stress tests


----------



## Silent Scone

Anything over 2v is considered degrading according to Raja. This isn't regular haswell. There is a lot more heat generated.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Anything over 2v is considered degrading according to Raja. This isn't regular haswell. There is a lot more heat generated.


By heat are you referring to CPU temp? It never goes above 60C with 2.2 input voltage. I'm settling down on my 24/7 overclock, and I'm currently sitting at 2.07V CPU input.

What's worse, more Vcore or more CPU input?


----------



## Tyrannosaurus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> By heat are you referring to CPU temp? It never goes above 60C with 2.2 input voltage. I'm settling down on my 24/7 overclock, and I'm currently sitting at 2.07V CPU input.
> 
> What's worse, more Vcore or more CPU input?


I believe the input voltage affects more because it's the overall that is providing power to everything to the cpu. Heat he is referring to is in general, the cheap produces more heat and runs hotter all around.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyrannosaurus*
> 
> I believe the input voltage affects more because it's the overall that is providing power to everything to the cpu. Heat he is referring to is in general, the cheap produces more heat and runs hotter all around.


Right, but would a high CPU input voltage degrade as much if CPU temps are cool? Is it temperature dependent or will just the voltage itself cause harm?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> By heat are you referring to CPU temp? It never goes above 60C with 2.2 input voltage. I'm settling down on my 24/7 overclock, and I'm currently sitting at 2.07V CPU input.
> 
> What's worse, more Vcore or more CPU input?


I've no idea for sure. Ask in the support thread Raja is active now. Ask how it compares to regular Haswell in that respect


----------



## Tyrannosaurus

If these XMP memory profiles are based on the 125 BCLK, does this mean I can still achieve the same timings and speeds with 1:1 ratio using 100 BCLK?

With the current bios the way it is I am not sure I want to tinker too much. I am testing now to see if 1:28 with auto timings will workout as I hope!


----------



## FlyingSolo

Been waiting ages for my pre-order for my g skil 3000 ram. All of a sudden they don't have a page for pre-order any more or even have any DDR4. waited for nothing. Just ordered some corsair 2666 ram now.


----------



## Tyrannosaurus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlyingSolo*
> 
> Been waiting ages for my pre-order for my g skil 3000 ram. All of a sudden they don't have a page for pre-order any more or even have any DDR4. waited for nothing. Just ordered some corsair 2666 ram now.


I ordered my motherboard and ram because of things like this. Kept seeing too many backorder dates get pushed back and did not feel like waiting. While I am satisfied with the ram I am not so sure I want to keep the motherboard as it will not match the color scheme for the build I wanted to do.


----------



## NoDoz

Here is mine so far.

http://valid.canardpc.com/t3fyuj


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> Right, but would a high CPU input voltage degrade as much if CPU temps are cool? Is it temperature dependent or will just the voltage itself cause harm?


lol - which version of p95 were you running for 30min with 1.425/2.3 core/in? 2.3V V_in is waaaay high for std water cooling. open aid64 and check your vrm temps.


----------



## Fidelitas

I bought two kits of this for 32gb (I like to feel all of the slots...lol)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlyingSolo*
> 
> Damn looks like my G.Skill 3000 on pre order will take more time then i thought. While it was a very good price. Looks like i will have to buy the G.Skil 2666 for more then the G.Skil 3000 price. Unless i wait for the 3000


What kind of price are you looking at for the 3000? I bought mine from Newegg for $389.00 They were in stock when I purchased them but I noticed this morning that they are now showing out of stock there.


----------



## Silent Scone

My VRMS barely topple 60c with the case closed under Prime 27.9 Torture. My volts are all super low but for 24/7 I'm still not sure why I've seen a few people say their VRM temps are "Very high". Can only assume they're running either stupid volts or V28 of Prime which has been covered already...you shouldn't be!

Silly high IMO for VRM is 90c+


----------



## Fidelitas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoDoz*
> 
> Here is mine so far.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/t3fyuj


Wow!


----------



## Silent Scone

That's quite high voltage for 4.7 for a validation. Can cinebench at 4.75 @ 1.37v. But getting a chip to bench at 4.7 on ambient is pretty impressive none the less


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> lol - which version of p95 were you running for 30min with 1.425/2.3 core/in? 2.3V V_in is waaaay high for std water cooling. open aid64 and check your vrm temps.


Vrm sits around 55C. What temperature should it be at?


----------



## Silent Scone

With that voltage on the stock cooling? Lies!


----------



## Fidelitas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> With that voltage on the stock cooling? Lies!


?????????????


----------



## MunneY

Does anyone have a OC Panel from a RIVE / RIVE BE that they might try using on a x99 Deluxe.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> Does anyone have a OC Panel from a RIVE / RIVE BE that they might try using on a x99 Deluxe.


Hello

The Deluxe does not support the OC Panel. It is an ROG only feature.


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> The Deluxe does not support the OC Panel. It is an ROG only feature.


well its got the same pinout on the board as the oc panel, I'd like to test it.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> Vrm sits around 55C. What temperature should it be at?


I guess we're all finding out.









but with 1.2 in, and 1.34 vcore, I've not see anything above 40C. A lot depends on which version of p95 you are using.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fidelitas*
> 
> I bought two kits of this for 32gb (I like to feel all of the slots...lol)
> What kind of price are you looking at for the 3000? I bought mine from Newegg for $389.00 They were in stock when I purchased them but I noticed this morning that they are now showing out of stock there.


should be at least 1 in stock soon.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fidelitas*
> 
> Wow!


see page 1 of this thread for more!


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I guess we're all finding out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but with 1.2 in, and 1.34 vcore, I've not see anything above 40C. A lot depends on which version of p95 you are using.


That's pretty impressive, although I guess maybe the ROG maybe has slightly better cooling. General use and load I never see above 45c but for Prime 40C is impressive


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> That's pretty impressive, although I guess *maybe the ROG maybe has slightly better cooling*. General use and load I never see above 45c but for Prime 40C is impressive


probably not. I do have 2 high output fans blowing directly over the vrms and memory tho.

edit: no p95 here, only aid64 full stress, then memtest pro for 2+ hours. (and of course, futuremark.. etc.)


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Anything over 2v is considered degrading according to Raja. This isn't regular haswell. There is a lot more heat generated.


This is the imput voltage that's usually 1.8v to 1.9v, correct? I just want to make sure this isn't the actual Vcore for the cores themselves.


----------



## Silent Scone

lol CORRECT. Do NOT get Vcore mixed up with input voltage!


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> lol CORRECT. Do NOT get Vcore mixed up with input voltage!


yea.... 1.9v as actual Vcore is a burning CPU and $900 down the toilet for me lol. Not LOL at all if i actually do something that stupid.


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krel*
> 
> Does core 4 tend to run hot on the 5960X? I think I've seen a couple other people mention that core as sticking out a bit in terms of temps.


every cpu is different. if we have core 0, 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, and 7, then for me, Core 2 always run 2-5c hotter than the other cores. It's all silicon lottery, and more of a chance of under-average cores when we're dealing with 8 cores.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> It's the lane layout that's the issue on the deluxe


What's wrong with the lanes? on my Asrock extreme 4 its like this, in terms of electrically available lanes (some full physical x16 slots may only have 8 electrical slots, and so on)

Slot 1 = x16
slot 2 = x 4 on Gen 2 speed
slot3 = x16
slot 4 = x1 on gen 2 speed
Slot 5 = x8

so it used up all 40 Gen 3 lanes, and 5 of the secondary PCI-E gen 2 lanes. I have no idea where the other 3 lanes went.


----------



## Chris123NT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> probably not. I do have 2 high output fans blowing directly over the vrms and memory tho.
> 
> edit: no p95 here, only aid64 full stress, then memtest pro for 2+ hours. (and of course, futuremark.. etc.)


Might want to add some x264 stress or ROG Realbench to your stability checking routine. I was noticing I could pass AIDA with ease and x264 would fail within a few mins, requiring more vcore to get stable in that.


----------



## NoDoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fidelitas*
> 
> Wow!


Yeah I only booted into it. That vcore was too high for my liking. I have it at 4.5ghz and down to 1.27v now and still trying to go lower.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris123NT*
> 
> Might want to add some x264 stress or ROG Realbench to your stability checking routine. I was noticing I could pass AIDA with ease and x264 would fail within a few mins, requiring more vcore to get stable in that.


yeah, I do include other "stressors" for 24/7 clocks, including 4k gopro video encoding. And, a variation of a QM package I link to Chimera... which is what I really want stability for.
You may want to skim thu this article:

_"For instance, Prime95 only tests the one instruction set on your CPU but not all at once (SSE, AVX, FPU, etc). It's good for heating up your CPU, absolutely, but it doesn't necessarily throw the kitchen sink at it"_

up to IB-E I was a p95 fan... but maybe not so much for HW-E. no worries, regarding stability i have a pretty thorough protocol which meets my needs.


----------



## Fidelitas

The so-called experts don't seem to like the 5960X very much:

By TechSpot on September 08, 2014 85
Intel's Extreme Edition processor line is over a decade old now, starting way back in 2003 with the single-core Pentium 4 EE 3.4GHz. Fast forward to today, the chip we'll be looking at boasts eight cores, a massive 20MB smart cache, support for the latest DDR4 memory, and is accompanied by the new X99 chipset.

By uk.hardware.info on September 04, 2014
With Haswell-E, Intel brings a long awaited refresh to the high-end platform. The fact that you can now purchase an 8-core CPU for desktop might appear to be the biggest news item, but it is the cheaper Core i7 5820K that we find to be the most...

By AnandTech on September 03, 2014
Since the release of Ivy Bridge-E last year, many users have been complaining about the antiquity of the X79 chipset compared to the mainstream line. X99 comes up to par with Z97 in terms of PCIe storage implemented into the RST along with a full array...

By Benchmark Reviews on September 03, 2014 93
It's good to see Intel finally update the LGA2011 platform, even if by "update", I mean "replace with a system that's completely incompatible with the previous generation system." This system replaces LGA2011 entirely, and if the name "LGA2011-V3″...

By PCGamer on September 01, 2014 80
A super-powerful, octo-core CPU, but has little to really offer in gaming performance.

By Neoseeker on September 01, 2014
With the release of the Haswell-E series, including the Core i7 5960X I looked at today, Intel brought quite the improvement to the desktop market with the new X99 chipset and adoption of the new DDR4 memory. The Core i7 5960X marks also the first look...

By TweakTown on August 31, 2014 93
You would be extremely hard pressed to say that you don't want this CPU. You could say that it's too expensive for you, you could say that it's just too expensive for what it is. You can say a lot of things, but saying you don't want this setup doesn't...

By Kitguru.net on August 30, 2014 90
There's no other way to say it; Intel's Haswell-E Core i7 5960X is a technological masterpiece. It shows multi-core performance that is unparalleled on the consumer scene - not even the six-core flagship that preceded it can show any hint of keeping...

By LanOC Reviews on August 30, 2014
Okay so let's get down to the nuts and bolts. Haswell-E is a major performance jump over Ivy Bridge-E, even when considering the lower clock speed. Having the two extra cores does make up for the clock speed deficit in most benchmarks but I did find a...

By HardwareHeaven on August 30, 2014
Today Intel launched their new X99 chipset and Haswell-E CPUs. We took a look at those over here and to accompany that article we now look in a little more detail at the memory they support in our DDR4 Review. Our DDR4 samples for this round-up come from...

By The Tech Report on August 29, 2014 95
If you want to build the finest multi-GPU gaming rig, there's no denying the Haswell-E platform's superiority in terms of PCI Express connectivity. I suspect that the Core i7-5930K, with six cores and a 3.7GHz Turbo peak, might be an ideal choice for a gaming rig based on this platform.

By AnandTech on August 29, 2014
The i7-5960X comes across as the new champion in terms of non-Xeon throughput, although kudos will lay more on having the up-to-date chipset that users have been requesting. Most people moving from a Sandy Bridge-E or Ivy Bridge-E will not see a day-to-day adjustment in the speed of their workflow on the new platform, and the real benefit will be for those that are CPU limited.

By TomsHardware on August 29, 2014
But the -5960X wouldn't be my first choice for a gaming-oriented system anyway. Its core count typically doesn't benefit 3D frame rates, while lower base and Turbo Boost frequencies are sometimes felt as lower performance and greater frame time variance. Plus, there's the whole price tag issue. That's why I often look to Intel's second-best solution as favorites. The Core i7-3930K and -4930K held onto their six cores and sold for a lot less money. I liked them a lot.

By The Guru of 3D on August 29, 2014
But secretly today is all about that 8-core product, the Core i7 5960X. The processor is grand and majestic from every possible angle. The one thing you can argue is the price of course, but the top-end SKU from Intel has always hovered at the 1000 EURO/USD marker, and that is not any different with the Core i7 5960X.

By BitTech on August 29, 2014 84
The leap from £460 to £760 when this article was published from the Core i7-5930K to the Core i7-5960X is a big one, and we'd much rather put the difference towards an awesome X99 motherboard or additional GPU or both. However, if you're a heavy renderer, or using other programs that regularly make upwards of 90 per cent use of 16 threads, then this is one seriously fast CPU that's quite simply crazy fast once overclocked.

By EuroGamer on August 29, 2014
The introduction of a native eight-core part clearly addresses that while at the same time returning a level of prestige to the Extreme Edition brand. Intel's first eight-core processor may well be beyond the finances of most gamers, but the moves made across the Haswell-E are generally welcome, and once DDR4 prices stabilise, we suspect that the six-core 5820K could well provide the price-to-performance ratio that makes sense.

By Hexus on August 29, 2014 90
Most readers will be fine with mid-range Haswell processors and would be advised to wait for next-generation Broadwell chips for their new build. But if you really can take advantage of eight cores and 16 threads of Haswell power, the Core i7-5960X, even at $999, is untouchable.

By PCPerspective on August 29, 2014 95
But for just about everyone else, the Core i7-5960X is nearly impossible to beat. Add to raw performance the fact that you get access to DDR4 memory before anyone else, 40 lanes of PCI Express 3.0 and X99 motherboards that can support ten SATA 6G connections, Thunderbolt, six USB 3.0 ports and 4-Way SLI/CrossFire (all board implementation dependent of course) and you have a compelling package.

By Overclock3D on August 29, 2014 90
However, if you were planning to do that you're entirely missing the point. This is for the enthusiast who demands the very best and by that scale it's a bargain. For the rest of us it's a glimpse into the future. A future where DDR4, plentiful PCI Express lanes, SATA ports, USB3.0 ports and pure CPU horsepower are moving to new levels. A game changer.

By TweakTown on August 29, 2014 93
You might not need it, but you sure as hell should want it. The Intel Core i7 5960X Extreme Edition CPU is what people wanting the best are chasing - it's hard not to love it. We can't deny that the $999 price tag does sting a little, though.


----------



## Jpmboy

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fidelitas*
> 
> The so-called experts don't seem to like the 5960X very much:
> 
> By TechSpot on September 08, 2014 85
> Intel's Extreme Edition processor line is over a decade old now, starting way back in 2003 with the single-core Pentium 4 EE 3.4GHz. Fast forward to today, the chip we'll be looking at boasts eight cores, a massive 20MB smart cache, support for the latest DDR4 memory, and is accompanied by the new X99 chipset.
> 
> By uk.hardware.info on September 04, 2014
> With Haswell-E, Intel brings a long awaited refresh to the high-end platform. The fact that you can now purchase an 8-core CPU for desktop might appear to be the biggest news item, but it is the cheaper Core i7 5820K that we find to be the most...
> 
> By AnandTech on September 03, 2014
> Since the release of Ivy Bridge-E last year, many users have been complaining about the antiquity of the X79 chipset compared to the mainstream line. X99 comes up to par with Z97 in terms of PCIe storage implemented into the RST along with a full array...
> 
> By Benchmark Reviews on September 03, 2014 93
> It's good to see Intel finally update the LGA2011 platform, even if by "update", I mean "replace with a system that's completely incompatible with the previous generation system." This system replaces LGA2011 entirely, and if the name "LGA2011-V3″...
> 
> By PCGamer on September 01, 2014 80
> A super-powerful, octo-core CPU, but has little to really offer in gaming performance.
> 
> By Neoseeker on September 01, 2014
> With the release of the Haswell-E series, including the Core i7 5960X I looked at today, Intel brought quite the improvement to the desktop market with the new X99 chipset and adoption of the new DDR4 memory. The Core i7 5960X marks also the first look...
> 
> By TweakTown on August 31, 2014 93
> You would be extremely hard pressed to say that you don't want this CPU. You could say that it's too expensive for you, you could say that it's just too expensive for what it is. You can say a lot of things, but saying you don't want this setup doesn't...
> 
> By Kitguru.net on August 30, 2014 90
> There's no other way to say it; Intel's Haswell-E Core i7 5960X is a technological masterpiece. It shows multi-core performance that is unparalleled on the consumer scene - not even the six-core flagship that preceded it can show any hint of keeping...
> 
> By LanOC Reviews on August 30, 2014
> Okay so let's get down to the nuts and bolts. Haswell-E is a major performance jump over Ivy Bridge-E, even when considering the lower clock speed. Having the two extra cores does make up for the clock speed deficit in most benchmarks but I did find a...
> 
> By HardwareHeaven on August 30, 2014
> Today Intel launched their new X99 chipset and Haswell-E CPUs. We took a look at those over here and to accompany that article we now look in a little more detail at the memory they support in our DDR4 Review. Our DDR4 samples for this round-up come from...
> 
> By The Tech Report on August 29, 2014 95
> If you want to build the finest multi-GPU gaming rig, there's no denying the Haswell-E platform's superiority in terms of PCI Express connectivity. I suspect that the Core i7-5930K, with six cores and a 3.7GHz Turbo peak, might be an ideal choice for a gaming rig based on this platform.
> 
> By AnandTech on August 29, 2014
> The i7-5960X comes across as the new champion in terms of non-Xeon throughput, although kudos will lay more on having the up-to-date chipset that users have been requesting. Most people moving from a Sandy Bridge-E or Ivy Bridge-E will not see a day-to-day adjustment in the speed of their workflow on the new platform, and the real benefit will be for those that are CPU limited.
> 
> By TomsHardware on August 29, 2014
> But the -5960X wouldn't be my first choice for a gaming-oriented system anyway. Its core count typically doesn't benefit 3D frame rates, while lower base and Turbo Boost frequencies are sometimes felt as lower performance and greater frame time variance. Plus, there's the whole price tag issue. That's why I often look to Intel's second-best solution as favorites. The Core i7-3930K and -4930K held onto their six cores and sold for a lot less money. I liked them a lot.
> 
> By The Guru of 3D on August 29, 2014
> But secretly today is all about that 8-core product, the Core i7 5960X. The processor is grand and majestic from every possible angle. The one thing you can argue is the price of course, but the top-end SKU from Intel has always hovered at the 1000 EURO/USD marker, and that is not any different with the Core i7 5960X.
> 
> By BitTech on August 29, 2014 84
> The leap from £460 to £760 when this article was published from the Core i7-5930K to the Core i7-5960X is a big one, and we'd much rather put the difference towards an awesome X99 motherboard or additional GPU or both. However, if you're a heavy renderer, or using other programs that regularly make upwards of 90 per cent use of 16 threads, then this is one seriously fast CPU that's quite simply crazy fast once overclocked.
> 
> By EuroGamer on August 29, 2014
> The introduction of a native eight-core part clearly addresses that while at the same time returning a level of prestige to the Extreme Edition brand. Intel's first eight-core processor may well be beyond the finances of most gamers, but the moves made across the Haswell-E are generally welcome, and once DDR4 prices stabilise, we suspect that the six-core 5820K could well provide the price-to-performance ratio that makes sense.
> 
> By Hexus on August 29, 2014 90
> Most readers will be fine with mid-range Haswell processors and would be advised to wait for next-generation Broadwell chips for their new build. But if you really can take advantage of eight cores and 16 threads of Haswell power, the Core i7-5960X, even at $999, is untouchable.
> 
> By PCPerspective on August 29, 2014 95
> But for just about everyone else, the Core i7-5960X is nearly impossible to beat. Add to raw performance the fact that you get access to DDR4 memory before anyone else, 40 lanes of PCI Express 3.0 and X99 motherboards that can support ten SATA 6G connections, Thunderbolt, six USB 3.0 ports and 4-Way SLI/CrossFire (all board implementation dependent of course) and you have a compelling package.
> 
> By Overclock3D on August 29, 2014 90
> However, if you were planning to do that you're entirely missing the point. This is for the enthusiast who demands the very best and by that scale it's a bargain. For the rest of us it's a glimpse into the future. A future where DDR4, plentiful PCI Express lanes, SATA ports, USB3.0 ports and pure CPU horsepower are moving to new levels. A game changer.
> 
> By TweakTown on August 29, 2014 93
> You might not need it, but you sure as hell should want it. The Intel Core i7 5960X Extreme Edition CPU is what people wanting the best are chasing - it's hard not to love it. We can't deny that the $999 price tag does sting a little, though.






geeze bro, do you research before you buy.







but I guess thay are "so called experts"









any reason why you posted that here? this is OCN - right?


----------



## VSG

Like you said- "so called experts". That more or less sums it up. Remember they cater to the mainstream market and, in that sense, they are right. Doesn't mean we should be taking much tips from them.


----------



## Silent Scone

Especially given the overclocking segment of the reviews normally consists of "We set the multi to 45 and applied 1.4v core and couldn't get it stable so gave up"


----------



## Chris123NT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Especially given the overclocking segment of the reviews normally consists of "We set the multi to 45 and applied 1.4v core and couldn't get it stable so gave up"


That's what bugs me about the reviews. Everyone seems to think if it doesn't do insane overclocks at sub 1.3v it's a crap part.

Fact is that even my sub-par CPU is a 1.4GHz OC over the base clock. I haven't had an OC that good since my D0 stepping 920.


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris123NT*
> 
> That's what bugs me about the reviews. Everyone seems to think if it doesn't do insane overclocks at sub 1.3v it's a crap part.
> 
> Fact is that even my sub-par CPU is a 1.4GHz OC over the base clock. I haven't had an OC that good since my D0 stepping 920.


SCREW YOU AND YOUR NEARLY 50% OC..

lol.

I trust the people heres opinions about 10x more than I trust a review outside of enthusiast


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> SCREW YOU AND YOUR NEARLY 50% OC..
> 
> lol.
> 
> I trust the people heres opinions about 10x more than I trust a review outside of enthusiast


^^THIS ... and the 4-5 previous!


----------



## BinaryDemon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris123NT*
> 
> That's what bugs me about the reviews. Everyone seems to think if it doesn't do insane overclocks at sub 1.3v it's a crap part.
> 
> Fact is that even my sub-par CPU is a 1.4GHz OC over the base clock. I haven't had an OC that good since my D0 stepping 920.


And Sandy Bridge spoiled us with high clockspeeds so I guess it's not a surprise that everyone is disappointed they can't get > 5ghz.


----------



## FlyingSolo

Finely should have my ram tomorrow. But will be using it on a corsair h75 lol. Until my corsair h105 comes in a few days time. That's if it fits or else going to have to send it back and get a h100i for the time being. later on will add custom water. Lets see if its even doable to overclock with a h75 with a 1.220v max. I know its doable on my i5 3570k that does 4.5 @ 1.220v


----------



## Chris123NT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BinaryDemon*
> 
> And Sandy Bridge spoiled us with high clockspeeds so I guess it's not a surprise that everyone is disappointed they can't get > 5ghz.


Yeah my 3930k only did 4.5 or so, my first one did 4.6 but I had to RMA it because of the VT-d bug in the C1 CPU's. But even with my 5960 only doing 4.4 @ 1.35v it's absolutely wiping the floor with my 3930k.

I've never had very good luck in the silicon lottery







.


----------



## CL3P20

I-E needs ~ +600mhz to be = to H-E in most multi-threaded tests


----------



## Mitchell7

Still more lengthy stress testing to do but I reckon I've managed to stabilise 4.5GHz at 1.283v on my 5930K so far.

The aim of course is to push it more, so I'm going to see if it can do 4.8GHz with a decent vcore for 24/7 use, and possibly get a few benches at 5GHz if it manages to hold out on me.


----------



## Nizzen

Repost:

Cpu-z for Haswell-e

Fixes slow startup:

http://www.mediafire.com/download/f8qskgrkuqciczb/cpuz_x64%2810.Sep%29.zip

Old link died...


----------



## CL3P20

or just edit the INI file using;

Sensor = 0

SPD = 0

...and your good..


----------



## Canis-X

I'm getting there slow but sure on my parts for this upgrade...









5960X = Check (on my desk)
DDR4 = Check (ordered today)
board = undecided

I ordered this --> AVEXIR Platinum Series DDR4 2400


----------



## CL3P20

Adata 16GB, 2400mhz 1.2v XPG kit

1.68v



For this kit being on the 'lower' end of the cost scale, its a pretty solid performer, rivaling much higher bin kits at a fraction of the price.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> Adata 16GB, 2400mhz 1.2v XPG kit
> 
> 1.68v
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For this kit being on the 'lower' end of the cost scale, its a pretty solid performer, rivaling much higher bin kits at a fraction of the price.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


how's that crucial kit? I sebt back my G Skill 3000c15's... getting much better OC with corsair 2800's. First time I've ever been disappointed by GS.


----------



## CL3P20

Crucial Micron kit is pretty good.. got to retest, but heres what i managed in a few minutes with them.

1.37v C11





I will re-run with tuned RTL's, and subtimings.. as well as see if these can do +2600 C11


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat

Hi Jpmboy

Can you explain me the difference between the G Skill 3000 and the 2800 Corsair kit ?
Why are you disappointed about it !


----------



## FlyingSolo

Looks like am getting both my ram and h105 tomorrow. Hopefully the ram overclocks like MunneY's


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlyingSolo*
> 
> Looks like am getting both my ram and h105 tomorrow. Hopefully the ram overclocks like MunneY's


I hope it does too man... I've been very fortunate this round. I usually don't have this kinda luck.

Now if I could just get my Ti's to cooperate.... maybe @Jpmboy can teach me a thing or 2


----------



## FlyingSolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> I hope it does too man... I've been very fortunate this round. I usually don't have this kinda luck.
> 
> Now if I could just get my Ti's to cooperate.... maybe @Jpmboy can teach me a thing or 2


Same hear my corsair dominator platinum DDR3 1866 did not even go over 1866. But the samsung wander ram was just amazing. Hope this time around corsair does not fail me.


----------



## edruns69

Why don't I see any ASUS X99-E WS board in the Leaderboard list? Does no one have one yet or are they lousy for overclocking? Looks like a beautiful board. Thanks.


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Here's my entry



http://valid.x86.fr/mts3b4


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MehlstaubtheCat*
> 
> Hi Jpmboy
> 
> Can you explain me the difference between the G Skill 3000 and the 2800 Corsair kit ?
> Why are you disappointed about it !


First GS kit I ever had that topped out very close to the rated spec. May have been my particular sample. Whereas, the corsair 2800 kit runs like a charm even at 3200c16T1 (with enough training volts). I'm sure they could do c15 with more voltage. Just scaling better.
But again, It may be the GS sample i had. Overall, GS has been quite good in ddr3 (like the 2400c9's in my r4be).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> I hope it does too man... I've been very fortunate this round. I usually don't have this kinda luck.
> Now if I could just get my Ti's to cooperate.... maybe @Jpmboy can teach me a thing or 2


Are you kidding? I think firestrike knows it's me and breaks!


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> First GS kit I ever had that topped out very close to the rated spec. May have been my particular sample. Whereas, the corsair 2800 kit runs like a charm even at 3200c16T1 (with enough training volts). I'm sure they could do c15 with more voltage. Just scaling better.
> But again, I may be the GS sampl i had. Overall, GS has been quite good in ddr3 (like the 2400c9's in my r4be).
> Are you kidding? I think firestrike knows it's me and breaks!


I think my cards now I wanna beat your record and are like.. nahhhhhhhhhhhhhh... we no do dat.


----------



## AHN JONG HYUN

it is time to stabilize 5960x


----------



## King Lycan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *edruns69*
> 
> Why don't I see any ASUS X99-E WS board in the Leaderboard list? Does no one have one yet or are they lousy for overclocking? Looks like a beautiful board. Thanks.


ASRock X99 WS **


----------



## Tyrannosaurus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> how's that crucial kit? I sebt back my G Skill 3000c15's... getting much better OC with corsair 2800's. First time I've ever been disappointed by GS.


Can you share your timings and voltage on the 2800's ?


----------



## nyxagamemnon

So far I've been through 4 5960x's and 4.5 seems to be the top limit.

One chip was really bad only 4.3,the others 4.5 but need 1.325-1.35 volts.

Input is 1.9
Llc 7
Cache 3000 (haven't bumped it yet)
Ram 32gb g skill 2666 @2666 1.2v
100 strap
Rampage V extreme bios 0603.
Watercooling on my test bench with 2 420 rads for the cpu.

These 5960x's run hotter than the 4930k I have on my other rig. And overclock like **** lol.


----------



## Canis-X

Not bad for 32gb of ram. What can you do on 16gb though?


----------



## nyxagamemnon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> Not bad for 32gb of ram. What can you do on 16gb though?


I don't think it would make any difference. If I had 64gb yeah but 32/16 meh.

These cpu's are just piss poor overclockers.


----------



## Malpractis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyxagamemnon*
> 
> I don't think it would make any difference. If I had 64gb yeah but 32/16 meh.
> 
> These cpu's are just piss poor overclockers.


50% OC is not really what I'd call piss poor... but to each his own.


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyxagamemnon*
> 
> I don't think it would make any difference. If I had 64gb yeah but 32/16 meh.
> 
> These cpu's are just piss poor overclockers.


I was referring the OC of your CPU to compare to what most are running here. 32gb of RAM can be brutal on the IMC of the CPU and restrict how much you can OC it, so I was just wondering if you tried dropping the amount of RAM you are running to 16GB's and see how well your CPU stacks up to everyone else's.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AHN JONG HYUN*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it is time to stabilize 5960x


I'm betting >1.5V for "bench-stable" 4.9. You should set Tmax to 85C in realtemp. I believe that's the correct number for the 8-core chip.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyrannosaurus*
> 
> Can you share your timings and voltage on the 2800's ?


Sure:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1510328/asus-x99-motherboard-series-official-support-thread/480_20#post_22858668
1.375 train, 1.365 terminal dram voltage

^^ voltages for 45x100
4 laps memtest pro (but 46x100). thermal probe inserted into the ram stick heat sink never >23C. IR thermometer hotttest was 32C on most inboard stick (A1)


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> Not bad for 32gb of ram. What can you do on 16gb though?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyxagamemnon*
> 
> *I don't think it would make any difference*. If I had 64gb yeah but 32/16 meh.
> 
> These cpu's are just piss poor overclockers.


it can tho. were all the chips the same batch?


----------



## nyxagamemnon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> it can tho. were all the chips the same batch?


Nope.

I'll post batch numbers soon. I have 2 more chips to test.

As far as the ram on the 4930k I tested between 16-32-64 and 64 made a difference on the max Mhz the ram could run but from 16-32 no difference.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyxagamemnon*
> 
> Nope.
> 
> I'll post batch numbers soon. I have 2 more chips to test.
> 
> As far as the ram on the 4930k I tested between 16-32-64 and 64 made a difference on the max Mhz the ram could run but from 16-32 no difference.


dependent upon the cpu IMC, VSA... etc. some do better than others. Can't compare between IB-E let alone extrapolate that scaling to HW-E. But the HW-E IMC is claimed to be much better, so 32GB may not affect the core OC... your data will be helpful.


----------



## AHN JONG HYUN

jpmboy...
good advise..
thank you..i will try


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AHN JONG HYUN*
> 
> jpmboy...
> good advise..
> thank you..i will try


until they update it, drop coretemp, and use real temp 3.70 (GT)


----------



## nyxagamemnon

5th sample is doing 4.6 @ 1.35 vcore input 1.920 cache @ 4ghz 1.275. Currently stability testing. Irony here its the second cpu from same batch were it's brother was crashing at 4.5.


----------



## nyxagamemnon

What is the ram vccsa called in the bios? It's named differently on x99


----------



## AHN JONG HYUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyxagamemnon*
> 
> 5th sample is doing 4.6 @ 1.35 vcore input 1.920 cache @ 4ghz 1.275. Currently stability testing. Irony here its the second cpu from same batch were it's brother was crashing at 4.5.


good cpu


----------



## nyxagamemnon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AHN JONG HYUN*
> 
> good cpu


Hehe well see sucker gets hot as hell though.


----------



## Fidelitas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyxagamemnon*
> 
> What is the ram vccsa called in the bios? It's named differently on x99


It does not pop up unless you go full manual.


----------



## ChronoBodi

So how is the mainstream haswells always like 80c hot without delidding and my haswell-e having idle temps of 18-20c and load temps of 45-50c?

i expected hotter temps for haswell, surprised it runs a lot cooler than my 3930k did.


----------



## nyxagamemnon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fidelitas*
> 
> It does not pop up unless you go full manual.


Can you be more specific?

Manual vs xmp? Or voltage control manual or something else? I can't find it in extreme tweaker even when it's all manual.


----------



## wb428

System Agent voltage, should be a couple items under vcore. I think WS and Deluxe are the same here, should be right there.


----------



## nyxagamemnon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wb428*
> 
> System Agent voltage, should be a couple items under vcore. I think WS and Deluxe are the same here, should be right there.


OK cool found that it's named differently. Thanks!


----------



## Chris123NT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> So how is the mainstream haswells always like 80c hot without delidding and my haswell-e having idle temps of 18-20c and load temps of 45-50c?
> 
> i expected hotter temps for haswell, surprised it runs a lot cooler than my 3930k did.


Because with Haswell-E they went back to soldering the heat spreader to the die rather than using crappy thermal paste and having a gap like they did on mainstream Haswell.

And yeah you're right, these CPU's do idle cooler than SB-E, but full load is a different story lol.


----------



## carlhil2

Solder FTW..


----------



## AHN JONG HYUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> until they update it, drop coretemp, and use real temp 3.70 (GT)


ok thank you~


----------



## nyxagamemnon

So Far testing in Aida64

Batch 322B903
Speed 4.6Ghz @1.36V
Cache 4.1Ghz @ 1.285
Input Voltage 1.9
LLC 7
RAM 32GB 2666 Gskill @ 2666
Strap 100.

I'll be redoing some testing again and again.

But Chip 1 from Batch 322B903 Could not even do 4.5Ghz yet the second I can get into windows @ 4.7 1.35 Volts but it's not stable in stress testing.


----------



## X79guy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris123NT*
> 
> Because with Haswell-E they went back to soldering the heat spreader to the die rather than using crappy thermal paste and having a gap like they did on mainstream Haswell.
> 
> And yeah you're right, these CPU's do idle cooler than SB-E, but full load is a different story lol.


Intel never went "back" to soldering the IHS on the die with haswell-e, they have been doing it since earlier extreme and xeon chips. All non-extreme chips have used, and still use, thermal paste.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

@OverK1LL @Mitchell7

5GHz @ 1.249V?


----------



## armartins

N
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X79guy*
> 
> Intel never went "back" to soldering the IHS on the die with haswell-e, they have been doing it since earlier extreme and xeon chips. All non-extreme chips have used, and still use, thermal paste.


My still rocking 2600k beg to differ


----------



## Tyrannosaurus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyxagamemnon*
> 
> I don't think it would make any difference. If I had 64gb yeah but 32/16 meh.
> 
> These cpu's are just piss poor overclockers.


I think people have gotten too used to high overclocking chips in the past. I just appreciate a modest overclock for performance gains.

It seems anything over 4.0ghz for a 3.0ghz base chip is a pretty decent from my opinion. I don't think it's going to be a standard or should be to see 50% overclocked chips


----------



## prescotter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *armartins*
> 
> N
> My still rocking 2600k beg to differ


We all knows that Sandy Bridge was intels latest Non-Extreme CPU with solder instead of tim under the IHS...


----------



## iBored

Need some help here.
More testing on my 5960X:
4.7ghz / 1.325V / - / Boot but unstable
4.5ghz / 1.3V / 85degC / Boot but unstable after 4mins OCCT
4.4ghz / 1.3V / 83degC / Boot but unstable after 23mins OCCT
4.3ghz / 1.3V / 81degC / Boot but unstable after 52mins OCCT
4.2ghz / 1.3V / 81degC / Boot and stable.

load line at level 7
And... I'm not sure what else I can do.

Appreciate the help!


----------



## nyxagamemnon

I'm in a similar boat. Anything above 4.5 is just insanely hard to get stable.

I'm trying to test 4.5 with as low vcore as possible and as high as possible cache frequency.


----------



## wb428

I haven't even messed with cache yet. Otherwise 4 .4GHZ has been max realistic stable (fully stable for development work) at 1.31 on my latest proc. Earlier proc was 1.32 minimum (only sight change) for full stability. Yeah I can boot and get a validation at 4.7 but that doesn't mean anything to me. Max stable 4.6 at 1.4 so far. for 24/7, max 4.4 at 1.31.


----------



## Chris123NT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> @OverK1LL @Mitchell7
> 
> 5GHz @ 1.249V?


LOL I Think @Mitchell7 typoed


----------



## jm600rr

Off topic but frys has 5960x for $888.
http://www.frys.com/product/8133835?site=sa:Homepage_new:box1


----------



## BinaryDemon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iBored*
> 
> Need some help here.
> More testing on my 5960X:
> 4.7ghz / 1.325V / - / Boot but unstable
> 4.5ghz / 1.3V / 85degC / Boot but unstable after 4mins OCCT
> 4.4ghz / 1.3V / 83degC / Boot but unstable after 23mins OCCT
> 4.3ghz / 1.3V / 81degC / Boot but unstable after 52mins OCCT
> 4.2ghz / 1.3V / 81degC / Boot and stable.
> 
> load line at level 7
> And... I'm not sure what else I can do.
> 
> Appreciate the help!


I feel your pain, that was similar to my experience. I've read some posts in this thread saying that increasing the Input Voltage to nearly 2v helped stabilize some people's overclocks but then apparently that's bad for the long term and can degrade your CPU. Basically at this point, I'm not willing to give it more voltage so pending a BIOS update or changing some components, I've accepted my fate at 4.26 ghz.


----------



## Mitchell7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iBored*
> 
> Need some help here.
> More testing on my 5960X:
> 4.7ghz / 1.325V / - / Boot but unstable
> 4.5ghz / 1.3V / 85degC / Boot but unstable after 4mins OCCT
> 4.4ghz / 1.3V / 83degC / Boot but unstable after 23mins OCCT
> 4.3ghz / 1.3V / 81degC / Boot but unstable after 52mins OCCT
> 4.2ghz / 1.3V / 81degC / Boot and stable.
> 
> load line at level 7
> And... I'm not sure what else I can do.
> 
> Appreciate the help!


What Motherboard and RAM do you have?

First off try setting your LLC level at 8, and also disable CPU Spread Spectrum (I had to on my 5930K do overcome some instability issues)

If you are using 2666MHz DDR4 or higher then try using a 125 strap.

I would aim for 4.4-4.5GHz just with setting the required CPU strap and vcore first without touching anything else and working your way from there to get an idea of what frequency and vcore you can successfully boot at.

Once you have managed that, test running a short 15 minute stress test with something such as Asus RealBench or the Intel Extreme Tweaking Utility and monitor it.

If you are still having trouble with booting/stress test stability with various vcore increments then you may want to consider increasing the CPU Input Voltage, the default is 1.80v but raising this to 1.90v is said to improve stability in some cases, especially if you are going beyond 1.3v vcore territory.

Remember not all CPUs are great overclockers there are some 5960X CPUs that need as much as 1.35v for 4.4GHz so you will be pushing limits if you are expecting to hit 4.5-4.7GHz.


----------



## Mitchell7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris123NT*
> 
> LOL I Think @Mitchell7 typoed


LOL yup if it could do 5GHz at 1.249v then that would be a dream super chip









I meant 4.5GHz although I've settled for 1.288v after completing 12 hours of various tests.


----------



## EXVAS3221

i have a asus X99 chip-set MB deluxe/with 1 gpu and the x5960 i am trying to set it in raid0 two ssd in the Gary ports/ and one in a the black 1TB hd, i am new at this new setup. win every i setup windows it saying that i cant install it on raid 0 drive that i just created, and now!!!! i can't not get into the BIOS. it keeps repoot and the proper drive?? thanks


----------



## carlhil2

BIOS re-flash..


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> @OverK1LL @Mitchell7
> 
> 5GHz @ 1.249V?


so... when you want to "ping" a member, type their name, select it and hit the "@" symbol in the editor tool bar.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *armartins*
> 
> N
> My still rocking 2600k beg to differ


last generation soldered "mainstream", and my 2700k still zips right along. never a hiccup and been on offset OC since it was launched.








not only were the Ivy's pasted.. it was crap paste. they culd have painted clu on the die too.


----------



## EXVAS3221

it would just keep on trying install window, it saying that i can't install windows because there is no peroration win i clear see as a whole SSD drive. i have something in the bios.


----------



## Chris123NT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EXVAS3221*
> 
> it would just keep on trying install window, it saying that i can't install windows because there is no peroration win i clear see as a whole SSD drive. i have something in the bios.


Uhhh what?

Is it showing any available drives? If not download the intel drivers for the SATA controller and install those off a USB stick in the windows setup program.


----------



## EXVAS3221




----------



## EXVAS3221

i can't win i do not have windows installed, it saying"window can't be installed to this disk. the computer hardware may not support booting to this disk ensure that the disk's controller is enabled in the computer bios menu"???it IS!!!


----------



## Silent Scone

Is it part of a RAID array?

Destroy the array and re-create it with the default parameters that the controller sets @16kb


----------



## Jpmboy

^^ this, rebuild the array on the new chipset.
you can get into bios w/o any drives attached. Does bios see the drives? in bios, wipe the SSDs using the asus tool, try again.

btw. new aid64 working great: http://users.aida64.com/aida64extreme_build_3149_hswe.zip


----------



## EXVAS3221

yes, i see it in bios as a raid... and allso in the controller itself


----------



## EXVAS3221

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Is it part of a RAID array?
> 
> Destroy the array and re-create it with the default parameters that the controller sets @16k


i can not even get in to the controller or bios to get it setup???


----------



## Silent Scone

Yep I know, just keep stripe @ 16kb


----------



## EXVAS3221

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Is it part of a RAID array?
> 
> Destroy the array and re-create it with the default parameters that the controller sets @16KB


it worked!!! thanks man....







i have all was use 128KB, why do you think that it has such a problem with 128KB? i have been working on this for 64 hours. thanks overclock.net for every thing!







i am really stupid.... lol


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EXVAS3221*
> 
> it worked!!! thanks man....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i have all was use 128KB, why do you think that it has such a problem with 128KB? i have been working on this for 64 hours. thanks overclock.net for every thing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i really stupid.... lol


give him some love (and a bunch of +rep!)


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EXVAS3221*
> 
> it worked!!! thanks man....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i have all was use 128KB, why do you think that it has such a problem with 128KB? i have been working on this for 64 hours. thanks overclock.net for every thing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i really stupid.... lol


16kb is recommended for RAID0 on SSD! No problem

I had to rebuild mine also


----------



## C64C

Tweaking 16GB DDR4 Vengeance LPX 2800MHz CL16 memory:

2708MHz @ 13-13-13-32 1T:



3215MHz @ 17-18-18-39 2T:



2133MHz @ 10-10-10-24 1T:


----------



## nyxagamemnon

So What's a good cache speed to run? Default is 3000. And how much impact does it even have?


----------



## bastian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyxagamemnon*
> 
> So What's a good cache speed to run? Default is 3000. And how much impact does it even have?


Not worth messing with.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat

Lol that´s not true ! 4GHz is way better if stabil !


----------



## primafrog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyxagamemnon*
> 
> So What's a good cache speed to run? Default is 3000. And how much impact does it even have?


I can keep it stable at 4250 fairly easily if you increase your cache voltage...and that makes a huge difference between memory access/bandwidth and L1-L3 cache.


----------



## nyxagamemnon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *primafrog*
> 
> I can keep it stable at 4250 fairly easily if you increase your cache voltage...and that makes a huge difference between memory access/bandwidth and L1-L3 cache.


What's your overclock on your cpu?


----------



## primafrog

4625 is my 24/7 (5930k) with 1.32 VCore.


----------



## nyxagamemnon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *primafrog*
> 
> 4625 is my 24/7 (5930k) with 1.32 VCore.


What's your cache voltage?


----------



## FlyingSolo

Finely got all my parts. Just finished installing fresh windows now doing updates. Gonna start overclocking tomorrow









Anyone with asrock boards. Having slow boot. Even tho i turned off the boot logo and set it up as fast boot. Its still slow to log in to windows


----------



## primafrog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyxagamemnon*
> 
> What's your cache voltage?


1.30


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *primafrog*
> 
> 1.30


1.3V cache? It really needs that much? Have you tried to lower it?

4.5/4.1/3200 ram (5960X)


----------



## BinaryDemon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyxagamemnon*
> 
> So What's a good cache speed to run? Default is 3000. And how much impact does it even have?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bastian*
> 
> Not worth messing with.


I saw improvements in most benchmarks increasing my cache speed. You should atleast be able to bump the speed to 3500, since I think scales with the normal turbo boost speed.


----------



## CL3P20

^^^ this.. increasing cache multi will boost bandwidth and cut latency much more than 200mhz of RAM speed at the same timings will..


----------



## nyxagamemnon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BinaryDemon*
> 
> I saw improvements in most benchmarks increasing my cache speed. You should atleast be able to bump the speed to 3500, since I think scales with the normal turbo boost speed.


I wonder if it does scale with turbo.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyxagamemnon*
> 
> I wonder if it does scale with turbo.


yes. cpu and cache clocks adapt with speedstep enabled. you can see that in the data I posted above (last pic)


----------



## primafrog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 1.3V cache? It really needs that much? Have you tried to lower it?
> 
> 4.5/4.1/3200 ram (5960X)


Well as soon as the cache hits around 4.3, then i have to bump the voltage. As a test, in order to get to 4.5, had to bump voltage to 1.35.


----------



## Fidelitas

How about 3666mhz on some Gskill RAM.

http://valid.x86.fr/lvrihi


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fidelitas*
> 
> How about 3666mhz on some Gskill RAM.
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/lvrihi


Very nice!

I haven't messed with my Cache ratio... so you think I should set it to 35? Is 1.25v enough for that.?


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> Very nice!
> 
> I haven't messed with my Cache ratio... so you think I should set it to 35? Is 1.25v enough for that.?


Set it and leave voltage on auto, see what you get...1.250 seems too much..I use that much for 4.0, 3.5 minimum...


----------



## Chris123NT

Looks like this 0002 bios for the RVE is letting me get my OC stable at a lower vcore than 0603 which is nice. Currently 4.4 @ 1.32 and Uncore @ 4.0 with 1.21, seems stable so far.

0603 needed 1.35 vcore to be stable.


----------



## Fidelitas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yes. cpu and cache clocks adapt with speedstep enabled. you can see that in the data I posted above (last pic)


JMPboy, I had to bump the vcore up to 1.325 to break the 4.3 wall. But a 4.5 125 strap, 3666mhz on the RAM, my temps are staying in the mid to high 60's. Check out the physics score on this 3DMark Firestrike. I can't wait until I get my 2 new cards and my other 780ti back from RMA.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> Very nice!
> 
> I haven't messed with my Cache ratio... so you think I should set it to 35? Is 1.25v enough for that.?


I run 3.5 at 1.14. Shouldn't need much more than that . 1.2-5v should be good for up to 4ghz


----------



## ChronoBodi

Wait, cache ratio has its own vcore? I'm confused. I left mine at stock 30x ratio, if I bump it up to 33-35, what voltage do I alter?


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat

VRing it worth not go over 1.25V, 4Ghz ring is easy to achieve.


----------



## BinaryDemon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> Wait, cache ratio has its own vcore? I'm confused. I left mine at stock 30x ratio, if I bump it up to 33-35, what voltage do I alter?


Well if my theory is right, because cache ratio changes to match turbo - almost everyone should be able to do 35 with near stock voltages.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BinaryDemon*
> 
> Well if my theory is right, because cache ratio changes to match turbo - almost everyone should be able to do 35 with near stock voltages.


FTFY

If you can't do 35 Cache with stock volts, you should RMA.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BinaryDemon*
> 
> Well if my theory is right, because cache ratio changes to match turbo - almost everyone should be able to do 35 with near stock voltages.


Your right !








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> FTFY
> 
> If you can't do 35 Cache with stock volts, you should RMA.


Your wrong !









With a little voltage pump you can get easy 4.0GHz cachespeed. 1.25V is max for 24/7 use.


----------



## ottoore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fidelitas*
> 
> How about 3666mhz on some Gskill RAM.
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/lvrihi


Congrats!

Voltage?


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MehlstaubtheCat*
> 
> Your right !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your wrong !


I don't get it, I was just confirming what he said.


----------



## Silent Scone

lol ^


----------



## C64C

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> @OverK1LL @Mitchell7
> 
> 5GHz @ 1.249V?


That's a typo. It was 4498.63 MHz

http://valid.canardpc.com/h4x1hi


----------



## BinaryDemon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> FTFY
> 
> If you can't do 35 Cache with stock volts, you should RMA.


Thanks. We need to convince the people doing the overclocking guides to include this info.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat

Haha, true!


----------



## Jpmboy

i posted this earlier, you really do not need to push >1.2v (V_in, Vring, CPU VRM...etc) for 4.0+ on the cache: 4.1 and it never goes above 1.187V


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat

Great info !








Are you say its save to get 1.25V max for 24/7 use ?
I personally think this is acceptable.
What do you think?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MehlstaubtheCat*
> 
> Great info !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you say its save to get 1.25V max for 24/7 use ?
> I personally think this is acceptable.
> What do you think?


I really do not know.. we're kinda all finding out together. I think 1,25V would be a safe ceiling to work with for 24/7. At this early stage, i'm daily at 1.17V vcore, 1.18V cache 1.365 dram for 4.4/4.0/3200, or 1.25/1.18/1.365 for 4.5/4.1/3200.
Benching? all caps are off!


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat

I compared the Vring always with the "normal" Haswell, because I had always around 1.21-1.25V max,
hence my statement. But I am curious how this has changed on haswell e.

4.5/4.1/3200 great result for a 5960X









For benching off cource all caps are off


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Asus mentions 1.35V-1.45V may be needed for cache overclocking in their 5960X overclocking guide.

I doubt they would mention voltages that high if they would harm your CPU.


----------



## achilles73

Hi, permission to join...









Just mounted in the last week a new system with a 5930K (details in my sig)

It's only at air (closed case), at the moment, with a Noctua U12S, and for my big surprise it can achieve this (for now):

CPU: 4.500mhz @ 1.30v http://valid.x86.fr/s2kfn8 idle: 40º / gaming (BF4): 60º / load: 72º (1 hour of AIDA64 or MSI Intel ExtremeTU)
(all cpu power saving features disabled)
CACHE: 3.500mhz @ auto
DRAM: Gskill 2400 C15 @ 2666 C15 (15-15-15-35-CR2)

Some benchmarks i run... (sorry to put this way) https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/50051642/5930K.rar

Tried CACHE @ 4.000 with 1.2v... didn't boot







will try next 1.25v

It's best to not go above 1.3v on the CPU and 1.25 CACHE, with air cooling and 24/7, right ?


----------



## MunneY

Just wanted to stop by and leave this :-D

http://valid.canardpc.com/xbf00b


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> Asus mentions 1.35V-1.45V may be needed for cache overclocking in their 5960X overclocking guide.
> 
> I doubt they would mention voltages that high if they would harm your CPU.


Should be fine, but I doubt they have any long-term physical stability testing data... likely only Intel has performed that work.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat

Oo woooow thats too high, i can't believe that sorry.
It´s the same if i say 1.5V Vcore is great for oc the 5960X and for 24/7 use.. it´s just a stupid coment.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> Just wanted to stop by and leave this :-D
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/xbf00b


you crazy dude! Very nice...


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> you crazy dude! Very nice...


I know I know... Just ran some PI and hwbotprime, just testing things out... fairly stable.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> Just wanted to stop by and leave this :-D
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/xbf00b


Show us a Cinebench








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Should be fine, but I doubt they have any long-term physical stability testing data... likely only Intel has performed that work.


Intel probably doesn't do much testing outside of their factory settings I would think. They probably don't even know.


----------



## Kimir

Do some 3D benches


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> Show us a Cinebench
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intel probably doesn't do much testing outside of their factory settings I would think. They probably don't even know.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Do some 3D benches


I'd love to, but I gotta get ready for work..

Anyone know why my X99 Deluxe wont let me push past 1.54v, even if I turn the monitor to ignore?


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> I'd love to, but I gotta get ready for work..
> 
> Anyone know why my X99 Deluxe wont let me push past 1.54v, even if I turn the monitor to ignore?


I had to turn off something in the bios to skip the overvoltage error on my RVE. Will boot into bios to see what it was brb.

Edit:

Under boot, disable wait for F1 if error.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> Show us a Cinebench
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intel probably doesn't do much testing outside of their factory settings I would think. They probably don't even know.


before they launch and during development, they acquire a fairly significant database of durability/robustness data, including thermal and electrical AOR (acceptable operating ranges). These are then used to set manuf specs and process development... QBD (quality by design).
then... for us, it all comes down to the silicon lottery! Hope for a good section of the crystal.


----------



## MunneY

Meh... anything at or above 4.9ghz and i just get shutdowns when I load a 3d benchmark... I've never had a system just shut down.. really really random.


----------



## marc0053

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> I'd love to, but I gotta get ready for work..
> 
> Anyone know why my X99 Deluxe wont let me push past 1.54v, even if I turn the monitor to ignore?


I think Raja mentioned you need to enable "fast boot" but not 100% sure to bypass the volt limit


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> Meh... anything at or above 4.9ghz and i just get shutdowns when I load a 3d benchmark... I've never had a system just shut down.. really really random.


Weird. I was getting that when using adaptive voltage


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Weird. I was getting that when using adaptive voltage


Get this...

4.8 @ 1.44v, passes everything thrown at it
4.8 @ 1.465v, insta crash on load


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> Get this...
> 
> 4.8 @ 1.44v, passes everything thrown at it
> 4.8 @ 1.465v, insta crash on load


V_in ?


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> V_in ?


1.9v hard set... I never change it


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> 1.9v hard set... I never change it


Try 1.95V?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> 1.9v hard set... I never change it


what droop? ... LLC setting?


----------



## Silent Scone

I noticed 'normal' level 5 drops fairly hard. around 20mv. At least on 0902.


----------



## AHN JONG HYUN

here is mine
http://valid.canardpc.com/jadk3g


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I noticed 'normal' level 5 drops fairly hard. around 20mv. At least on 0902.


yeah - on the r5e 5 is like 100mV droop.

re: http://www.overclock.net/t/1510328/asus-x99-motherboard-series-official-support-thread/200_20#post_22831420


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yeah - on the r5e 5 is like 100mV droop.
> 
> re: http://www.overclock.net/t/1510328/asus-x99-motherboard-series-official-support-thread/200_20#post_22831420


I think its set on 5... I'll have to double check when I get home.


----------



## centvalny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AHN JONG HYUN*
> 
> here is mine
> http://valid.canardpc.com/jadk3g


1.5V+ vcore is too much, its more for sub ambient cooling


----------



## AHN JONG HYUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *centvalny*
> 
> 1.5V+ vcore is too much, its more for sub ambient cooling


i use just mora 420pro...


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *centvalny*
> 
> 1.5V+ vcore is too much, its more for sub ambient cooling


pretty sure he is just trying to get cpu frequency scores


----------



## DrexelDragon

Hey guys I am going to start overlocking my X-99 setup soon. I have a ASUS X99 Deluxe and 5930k. What are the standard overclocks people are getting? Thanks!


----------



## AHN JONG HYUN

i want to solve 101 bsod...
how do i solve?

thank you

-A-


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AHN JONG HYUN*
> 
> i want to solve 101 bsod...
> how do i solve?
> 
> thank you
> 
> -A-


uh - moar voltz!


----------



## AHN JONG HYUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> uh - moar voltz!


thank you

maybe core voltage??


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AHN JONG HYUN*
> 
> thank you
> 
> maybe core voltage??


101 is generally always more vcore


----------



## AHN JONG HYUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> 101 is generally always more vcore


thank you.


----------



## Chris123NT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AHN JONG HYUN*
> 
> thank you
> 
> maybe core voltage??


You better have some damn good cooling at your voltages or that chip is dead.


----------



## Chris123NT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yeah - on the r5e 5 is like 100mV droop.
> 
> re: http://www.overclock.net/t/1510328/asus-x99-motherboard-series-official-support-thread/200_20#post_22831420


Yeah level 5 on R5E is unusable, 8 seems to be the setting that keeps the voltage stable between idle and load.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris123NT*
> 
> Yeah level 5 on R5E is unusable, 8 seems to be the setting that keeps the voltage stable between idle and load.


I haven't needed to go above level 7 for 4.4-4.750 yet. droop is a good thing!








idle voltage is higher.. but that's pretty meaningless.
4.4 and 4.5 (125 or 100 strap) are at LLC 5 w/o "incident".


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AHN JONG HYUN*
> 
> thank you.


really? pushing 1.5V and asking about 101?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> 101 is generally always more vcore


yo munney - did I make this bot sub wrong?

http://hwbot.org/submission/2630768_jpmboy_reference_clock_2x_rampage_v_extreme_166.66_mhz


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yo munney - did I make this bot sub wrong?
> 
> http://hwbot.org/submission/2630768_jpmboy_reference_clock_2x_rampage_v_extreme_166.66_mhz


no sir... looks squeeky clean to me.


----------



## Silent Scone

5960x scores with 980s should be interesting to say the least


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> 5960x scores with 980s should be interesting to say the least


can't do a voltage locked reference card... yet.


----------



## Silent Scone

mm I bit the bullet and bought one, but I hear you bud! You think I would of learnt being bit by the greenlight bug twice already.

Check Whyscottys scores in the FS single GPU thread though, almost in top ten on air at 1500 core. Voltage locked or not, that's pretty impressive for air cooling


----------



## AHN JONG HYUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> really? pushing 1.5V and asking about 101?


no. 4.7ghz 1.3v 101bsod ...lol..


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> mm I bit the bullet and bought one, but I hear you bud! You think I would of learnt being bit by the greenlight bug twice already.
> 
> Check Whyscottys scores in the FS single GPU thread though, almost in top ten on air at 1500 core. Voltage locked or not, that's pretty impressive for air cooling


very nice.. but that's what I'm worried about. 1310-1390 on the gpu maybe max and it's only 15435(@ 1319) graphics i got that with a game clock. http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2742611http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2742611
I hopeEVGA does a classified with evbot (or new equivalent) before I'm on the train... or a softmod shows up.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AHN JONG HYUN*
> 
> no. 4.7ghz 1.3v 101bsod ...lol..


yeah - big difference between validation and actual vcore needed.


----------



## Silent Scone

Yuh, I can just about run FS with 1.35v 4.75GHZ but for Cinebench and other benches looking at 1.375. For it to be compeltely stable would be around 1.4v maybe more


----------



## Nizzen

efficient?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Yuh, I can just about run FS with 1.35v 4.75GHZ but for Cinebench and other benches looking at 1.375. For it to be compeltely stable would be around 1.4v maybe more


damn - to run fs (or 3dmk11) physics at 4.75, I need over 1.43V. it'll complete it at lower voltage but error correction lowers the score. Whereas optimized 4.625 is only 1.328-.34V. ... I think i found my chip's "non-liner" mV/Mhz section! Up to that point the old rule-of-thumb 10mV per core per 100MHz is still holding

maybe if I unsynch the cores?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nizzen*
> 
> efficient?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


lol - yes very!


----------



## iBored

How does the power plan setting affect overclocking???


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iBored*
> 
> How does the power plan setting affect overclocking???


dude - I'd help ya, but I have your posts "blocked" ... cause I can't have that avatar open for more than 2 sec.









power settings like sleep/suspend, and proc state can have some effect on performance and stability depending on bios sleep states (and power savings of course)


----------



## SSTGohanX

Finally got mine. Now for the better question: I need a new waterblock. I have the EK Supreme HF. Is the Ek Supremacy good? I cant wait to overclock this!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SSTGohanX*
> 
> 
> 
> Finally got mine. Now for the better question: I need a new waterblock. I have the EK Supreme HF. Is the Ek Supremacy good? I cant wait to overclock this!


take a look at the koolance 380i if your wiling to switch brands.


----------



## menthuslayer

This was my dilemma, I was going to 4790k and get the formula vii, but I decided to go with x99 and the 5930k. Mostly because, when new stuff comes it will be easier to upgrade. In about a year I think, no one will be making much ddr3 stuff right? Maybe I'm wrong but, the new stuff will all be ddr4 based so if you want to upgrade, better go with the new gen.


----------



## flyz

Finally got everything in. This weekend should be fun.


----------



## Greatskeem

Hey guys, did I make a mistake on ordering a Gigabyte X99 UD4? I wanted the Asus X99 Deluxe however that was nearly $300 more(Australia), same goes for the Cooler, have I ordered the wrong cooler?( NH D-15 air cooler).

I want to ask is whether I should of went with Water Cooling and a different Mobo, I'm hoping the I7 5820K can reach 4.4GHZ at least, preferably 4..5GHZ.

This is my ordered system:

*PC Case :* Cooler Master CM Storm Trooper Full Tower Case with Side Window $199.00
*CPU Processor:* Intel Core i7 5820K Haswell-E 6-Core LGA 2011-3 3.3GHz $449.00
*Motherboard:* Gigabyte GA-X99-UD4 $399.00
*Memory:* Crucial 16GB (4x4GB) DDR4 2133MHz $269.00
*Hard Drive1 :* Samsung 840 EVO 1TB $475.00
*Hard Drive2 :* Western Digital WD4003FZEX WD 4TB Black 3.5" 7200RPM $279.99
*Power Supply:* EVGA SuperNOVA 1000W P2 $299
*Video Cards:* MSI GeForce GTX 970 SLI $1038
*CPU Cooler:* Noctua NH-D15 Multi-Socket PWM CPU Cooler $109.00
*Optical Drives:* LG 12x Internal SATA Retail Blu-Ray Combo Drive $69.00

Anything there I screwed up on? Besides the prices as that is what you get for living in Australia









Thanks.

EDIT: The i7 5960X is $1200 while the i7 5930K is $679, so to get the i7 5930K it would be $200 more, I'm already over my budget.

However for the cooler, I'm willing to pay an extra $20-30 or so.


----------



## FlyingSolo

Would you say your stable if you pass Cinebench and Fire Strike


----------



## iBored

I'm stable at 4.3ghz at 1.33v for 1hr occt, but not stable for 3hr test.
Do I have to bother upping the voltage?


----------



## Nizzen

If it is stable for one houre in Bf4 multiplayer 64 pkayer on ultrasettings, it is stable enough


----------



## Silent Scone

AID64 doesn't produce much heat but it seems to have much more of an impact of system response when running. Just playing with higher clocks within 1 hour testing. For some reason Prime on this platform isn't a great way of validating stability. Least not as far as I've seen so far


----------



## Mydog

4.9 GHz for now, I know I'll get higher tonight









http://valid.canardpc.com/rrjkma


----------



## Mitchell7

@FlyingSolo No not really, you want to run a range of various CPU intensive tasks to ensure that you cover different loads and environments for the desired clock speed/voltage

For example when I was tested my 4.5GHz overclock I used a mixture of Asus RealBench stress test, Asus RealBench Bencmarking test, Intel Extreme Tuning Utility, AIDA64, Cinebench and a few games too.

I could pass benching all day, but as soon as I loaded the CPU with something such as RealBench it would fail in less than an hour at times.

In total my testing time was probably around 18 or more hours before I declared the overclock stable for 24/7 use.


----------



## FlyingSolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mitchell7*
> 
> @FlyingSolo No not really, you want to run a range of various CPU intensive tasks to ensure that you cover different loads and environments for the desired clock speed/voltage
> 
> For example when I was tested my 4.5GHz overclock I used a mixture of Asus RealBench stress test, Asus RealBench Bencmarking test, Intel Extreme Tuning Utility, AIDA64, Cinebench and a few games too.
> 
> I could pass benching all day, but as soon as I loaded the CPU with something such as RealBench it would fail in less than an hour at times.
> 
> In total my testing time was probably around 18 or more hours before I declared the overclock stable for 24/7 use.


Thanks. Will do some more testing.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat

Prime 95 24h+ that means rockstabil.


----------



## Greatskeem

I've resigned to my fate guys, disregard the question above....everywhere I go I see 4.2-4.3GHZ as the optimal overclock for the i7 5820K, so I guess I'll sacrifice 200-300MHZ.

I just need to ask going from an i7 [email protected] to i7 [email protected] or if lucky 4.3GHZ, how much of a performance hit would that be for gaming?


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MehlstaubtheCat*
> 
> Prime 95 24h+ that means rockstabil.


No it don't
Tried that but after 24h+ Prime stabil I got crash after 20 mins in BF4


----------



## wb428

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> No it don't
> Tried that but after 24h+ Prime stabil I got crash after 20 mins in BF4


Yeah some of my past OC attempts on 4790K would fail BF4 pretty quickly despite hours of prime, aida64 etc. 5960x has been different, BF4 passed easily in some cases as did aida64 but then realbench failed. The difference for me has been about .03v vcore at 4.4ghz between "initially stable" and "fully stable".


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wb428*
> 
> Yeah some of my past OC attempts on 4790K would fail BF4 pretty quickly despite hours of prime, aida64 etc. 5960x has been different, BF4 passed easily in some cases as did aida64 but then realbench failed. The difference for me has been about .03v vcore at 4.4ghz between "initially stable" and "fully stable".


You need to test a variety of software/games you use to figure out if your OC are stable. I've done both [email protected] and WCG for many years and even if my OC where rock stable for weeks on those it would fail in other applications.


----------



## wb428

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> You need to test a variety of software/games you use to figure out if your OC are stable. I've done both [email protected] and WCG for many years and even if my OC where rock stable for weeks on those it would fail in other applications.


Agreed... for me, realbench, aida64 and BF4 are good indicators of general stability. A couple hours of each and I move on. But the real test actually using the thing, i.e. compiling, encoding videos, image editing, audio editing, gaming, etc. While it's only been a week since my latest change so far I am stable and I'm working on this PC a minimum 12 hours a day so I'm calling it stable for now.

Main point is that full stability needs a wide test with real apps/games and stress testing doesn't guarantee stability.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MehlstaubtheCat*
> 
> Prime 95 24h+ that means rockstabil.


can't really do that with these 8-cores unless you stay under 1.3V, preferably under 1.25V. But even then, p95 was good up to IB-E, HW-E is better stressed by other tests. AID64, a long encode, XTU, or the AI suite module.

I did find a good test tho, I have a library of old B/W (sherlock, charlie chan ..







) movies from the online LOC source. Encoding (interpolating to 4K and "cleaning") these with my 2700K at 4.6 is event free and not a geologic-time scale. A p95 stable [email protected] would crash 45min in - +5-10mV fixed that. On the 5960X (which zips thru this at 4.5) needed +20mV over what was stable to everything I threw at it.


----------



## krel

Handbrake seems to be a great test for stability. Makemkv to rip and handbrake to load test, and the kids get some new titles for the server. Everybody wins.


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krel*
> 
> Handbrake seems to be a great test for stability. Makemkv to rip and handbrake to load test, and the kids get some new titles for the server. Everybody wins.


That's why I use real bench v2... loop it cause it uses AVX and hand break and multitasking


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Greatskeem*
> 
> I've resigned to my fate guys, disregard the question above....everywhere I go I see 4.2-4.3GHZ as the optimal overclock for the i7 5820K, so I guess I'll sacrifice 200-300MHZ.
> 
> I just need to ask going from an i7 [email protected] to i7 [email protected] or if lucky 4.3GHZ, how much of a performance hit would that be for gaming?


there will be no performance hit all all...

*your thinking of clock speed alone.. lets not forget the huge cache increase and IPC your gaining moving from SB to H-E ... H-E @ 4ghz with same # of cores is likely = to your 4.5ghz SB

- - -

**off tpic a bit -> Anyone else catch that only Asus ROG mobos with the OC socket and extra pins are able to clock uncore correctly for H-E..? Mark my words.. you will NOT see another mobo clocking uncore +4ghz for H-E


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> there will be no performance hit all all...
> 
> *your thinking of clock speed alone.. lets not forget the huge cache increase and IPC your gaining moving from SB to H-E ... H-E @ 4ghz with same # of cores is likely = to your 4.5ghz SB
> 
> - - -
> 
> **off tpic a bit -> Anyone else catch that only Asus ROG mobos with the OC socket and extra pins are able to clock uncore correctly for H-E..? Mark my words.. you will NOT see another mobo clocking uncore +4ghz for H-E


From what I understand it was part of the original socket from intel then they revised it. Asus stuck with it.


----------



## EXVAS3221




----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> there will be no performance hit all all...
> *your thinking of clock speed alone.. lets not forget the huge cache increase and IPC your gaining moving from SB to H-E ... H-E @ 4ghz with same # of cores is likely = to your 4.5ghz SB
> - - -
> **off tpic a bit -> *Anyone else catch that only Asus ROG mobos with the OC socket and extra pins are able to clock uncore correctly for H-E*..? Mark my words.. you will NOT see another mobo clocking uncore +4ghz for H-E


ROG baby! oh yeah! I know guys with other boards/2011-3 sockets that are noticing too.


----------



## Jpmboy

@Mydog

yo bud - let's get that cpu in the database... easy form in the OP.


----------



## MunneY

I've posted several results and I never get added LOL.


----------



## gtz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Greatskeem*
> 
> I've resigned to my fate guys, disregard the question above....everywhere I go I see 4.2-4.3GHZ as the optimal overclock for the i7 5820K, so I guess I'll sacrifice 200-300MHZ.
> 
> I just need to ask going from an i7 [email protected] to i7 [email protected] or if lucky 4.3GHZ, how much of a performance hit would that be for gaming?


You will not take a hit. When my 5820K was at 4.3 (I finally stabilized at 4.4) I scored the same Cinebench R15 score as a 3960x @ 4900 and a 4930K @ 4700.


----------



## FlyingSolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mitchell7*
> 
> @FlyingSolo No not really, you want to run a range of various CPU intensive tasks to ensure that you cover different loads and environments for the desired clock speed/voltage
> 
> For example when I was tested my 4.5GHz overclock I used a mixture of Asus RealBench stress test, Asus RealBench Bencmarking test, Intel Extreme Tuning Utility, AIDA64, Cinebench and a few games too.
> 
> I could pass benching all day, but as soon as I loaded the CPU with something such as RealBench it would fail in less than an hour at times.
> 
> In total my testing time was probably around 18 or more hours before I declared the overclock stable for 24/7 use.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtz*
> 
> You will not take a hit. When my 5820K was at 4.3 (I finally stabilized at 4.4) I scored the same Cinebench R15 score as a 3960x @ 4900 and a 4930K @ 4700.


What's your OC settings


----------



## EXVAS3221




----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> @Mydog
> 
> yo bud - let's get that cpu in the database... easy form in the OP.


Done


----------



## gtz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlyingSolo*
> 
> What's your OC settings


Settings for 4400 core/3500 cache speed.

Vcore 1.32
CPU input 1.91
Cache voltage 1.215
Ram voltage @ 1.25 2400


----------



## DrexelDragon

Guys I'm panicking I need help.

My cooler master hyper cooler is freaking stuck to my 5930k and I can't get it off. What do I do??


----------



## Chris123NT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrexelDragon*
> 
> Guys I'm panicking I need help.
> 
> My cooler master hyper cooler is freaking stuck to my 5930k and I can't get it off. What do I do??


Twist it and wiggle it back and forth to break the thermal compound seal, it should come off.


----------



## DrexelDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris123NT*
> 
> Twist it and wiggle it back and forth to break the thermal compound seal, it should come off.


Trust me I've tried. Isn't budging. Tried letting it heat up and then twist too but it isn't working at all


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> I've posted several results and I never get added LOL.


really - you fill out the form (link) in the OP?

(table updated.







)


----------



## DrexelDragon

Okay I finally managed to get it off but the thermal paste is like literally baked on, I can't get it off using rubbing alcohol. Any ideas?


----------



## CL3P20

dem RAMs for sale for all my X99 users..

http://www.overclock.net/t/1514035/fs-gskill-ddr4-3200-cl16-16gb-kit/0_40

http://www.overclock.net/t/1513647/for-sale-crucial-ddr4-2133mhz-32gb-4x8-kit/0_40


----------



## ep45-ds3l

Settled on 24/7 usuage
4.4ghz at 1.25 volts using offset voltage
Cache speed 3.5ghz at 1.16 volts
Ram at 2400mhz CL13 1T 1.25 volts


----------



## wb428

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrexelDragon*
> 
> Okay I finally managed to get it off but the thermal paste is like literally baked on, I can't get it off using rubbing alcohol. Any ideas?


What paste did you use? I used IC Diamond and had similar trouble when changing out CPUs. Had to really torque on it to get it off and got the CPU clean using articlean part 1 and 2 (several applications) followed by rubbing alcohol.


----------



## Mitchell7

Looks like shooting for 4.6GHz on my 5930K requires a tone more voltage 4.5GHz @ 1.288v vs 4.6GHz @ 1.35v


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat

1.35V Vcore is still great for 24/7 under water of course


----------



## FlyingSolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtz*
> 
> Settings for 4400 core/3500 cache speed.
> 
> Vcore 1.32
> CPU input 1.91
> Cache voltage 1.215
> Ram voltage @ 1.25 2400


Thanks


----------



## Chris123NT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlyingSolo*
> 
> Thanks


Try this:

Set input voltage to 1.9
Set System Agent (VCCSA) to 1.0

What board do you have? That will affect what LLC level you want. On the R5E I recommend level 8.

Leave vcore alone and test.


----------



## FlyingSolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris123NT*
> 
> Try this:
> 
> Set input voltage to 1.9
> Set System Agent (VCCSA) to 1.0
> 
> What board do you have? That will affect what LLC level you want. On the R5E I recommend level 8.
> 
> Leave vcore alone and test.


I have a asrock x99m killer. Only goes up to level 5. Jumping from ivy to this have to learn how to overclock it. So far used the bios overclock settings and for 4.2 @ 1.220 + 3300 but for 4.4 it goes to 1.310 + 3300. Tried 4.4 @ 1.283 but only crashes on OCCT when i tick the AVX Capable Linpack + 64 Bit but if i only have 65 Bit ticked it works fine.


----------



## Eugenius

Update:

New batch 3423B528

New cooling: EK XTX 360 Supremacy

After hours of tweaking settled on:

4.5ghz vcore 1.351
100 blck (this seems to be better with 3000 ram than 125 xmp)
4.3ghz uncore/cache at 1.33
Input Voltage 1.9
DRAM at 1.35
GSkill 16gb @ 3000 15/15/15/35/2T

Stable with realbench, Cinebench, hyperPI 32mb, Firestrike extreme, aida
Max temp ~82C


----------



## Eugenius

Even with C1E enabled, the clock speeds idle down but the vCORE in cpuz does not change from my manual input one... how do I get it to downclock the voltage with the idle frequency?


----------



## CL3P20

*make sure C-States are enabled in the CPU section of BIOS


----------



## Chris123NT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlyingSolo*
> 
> I have a asrock x99m killer. Only goes up to level 5. Jumping from ivy to this have to learn how to overclock it. So far used the bios overclock settings and for 4.2 @ 1.220 + 3300 but for 4.4 it goes to 1.310 + 3300. Tried 4.4 @ 1.283 but only crashes on OCCT when i tick the AVX Capable Linpack + 64 Bit but if i only have 65 Bit ticked it works fine.


Don't use Linpack AVX, it can cause huge current draw through the CPU which will cause instability on its own. I personally use ROG Realbench to get my stability locked in. I've had OC's pass prime for 24 hours in the past that fail RB in 30 seconds, so I regard it as a very good stability testing utility.


----------



## thrgk

Is there a special guide to overclock the 5960x? Is a good place to start just to up the voltage to like 1.3 and up multi?


----------



## FlyingSolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris123NT*
> 
> Don't use Linpack AVX, it can cause huge current draw through the CPU which will cause instability on its own. I personally use ROG Realbench to get my stability locked in. I've had OC's pass prime for 24 hours in the past that fail RB in 30 seconds, so I regard it as a very good stability testing utility.


Thanks


----------



## BinaryDemon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Is there a special guide to overclock the 5960x? Is a good place to start just to up the voltage to like 1.3 and up multi?


Generally it seems most people also set their Input Voltage to 1.9v, change the UnCore Ratio to 30 or 35, and set LLC to it's highest level. Raja has a good guide, it's been linked in this thread numerous times.

Edit- Here it is - https://docs.google.com/file/d/0Bz2VRRbLPrZnYmJVVHM2UGxVS00/edit


----------



## Eugenius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> *make sure C-States are enabled in the CPU section of BIOS


I did enable C states, and balanced power state. The clock frequency will go down to 1200 at low CPU loads/idle but the vcore stays at 1.356 (or whatever else I put in manual mode in bios).

Do I need to enable the other power saving options in bios? EPS? Etc.?


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eugenius*
> 
> I did enable C states, and balanced power state. The clock frequency will go down to 1200 at low CPU loads/idle but the vcore stays at 1.356 (or whatever else I put in manual mode in bios).
> 
> Do I need to enable the other power saving options in bios? EPS? Etc.?


Hello

Use either offset or adaptive mode for the CPU voltage.


----------



## Fidelitas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eugenius*
> 
> Update:
> 
> New batch 3423B528
> 
> New cooling: EK XTX 360 Supremacy
> 
> After hours of tweaking settled on:
> 
> 4.5ghz vcore 1.351
> 100 blck (this seems to be better with 3000 ram than 125 xmp)
> 4.3ghz uncore/cache at 1.33
> Input Voltage 1.9
> DRAM at 1.35
> GSkill 16gb @ 3000 15/15/15/35/2T
> 
> Stable with realbench, Cinebench, hyperPI 32mb, Firestrike extreme, aida
> Max temp ~82C


Shouldn't your uncore speed be twice as fast as your RAM speed?


----------



## Eugenius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fidelitas*
> 
> Shouldn't your uncore speed be twice as fast as your RAM speed?


Uncore should be only as fast, if possible, as your cpu frequency so 4.5 would be idle, but not stable for me.


----------



## Eugenius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Use either offset or adaptive mode for the CPU voltage.


I guess to enable c-states you gotta use something other than manual.

How exactly does adaptive work? What do I put in the offset section and then additional turbo voltage?

If I know my stable vcore is 1.356v, how do I get this target using adaptive... ?


----------



## nyxagamemnon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eugenius*
> 
> I guess to enable c-states you gotta use something other than manual.
> 
> How exactly does adaptive work? What do I put in the offset section and then additional turbo voltage?
> 
> If I know my stable vcore is 1.356v, how do I get this target using adaptive... ?


What Motherboard do you have?

If your using an ASUS motherboard then disable the asus full manual then select Offset voltage or Adaptive from the voltage menu that will appear and that voltage should be around .280-300 Range on the offset to hit that voltage.


----------



## XxOsurfer3xX

I've just pulled de trigger on a 5820K, can't wait to get it running! It has been a nightmare getting the ddr4 modules here in spain and x99-a MOBO. I hope its worth it! What results are youy guys getting when overclocking DRAM?


----------



## LukkyStrike

UPDATE: first mild OC

4.4GHZ @ 1.25V

http://valid.x86.fr/pa8gwr


----------



## Jpmboy

a ram "speed" of 3000 is a ram frequency of 1500 with regard to cache frequency


----------



## Mydog

5 GHz - check









http://valid.canardpc.com/dpeqrh

And only need 1.47 vcore to boot


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> 5 GHz - check
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/dpeqrh
> 
> And only need 1.47 vcore to boot


lol - gonna have to hunt down that batch... and hope! very nice!


----------



## Mitchell7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MehlstaubtheCat*
> 
> 1.35V Vcore is still great for 24/7 under water of course


Yeah, although for a mere 100MHz I personally don't think that the amount of vcore required is justifiable so I'm settling with 4.5 at 1.288v


----------



## MetalRacer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> 5 GHz - check
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/dpeqrh
> 
> And only need 1.47 vcore to boot


Nice chip!


----------



## Eugenius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyxagamemnon*
> 
> What Motherboard do you have?
> 
> If your using an ASUS motherboard then disable the asus full manual then select Offset voltage or Adaptive from the voltage menu that will appear and that voltage should be around .280-300 Range on the offset to hit that voltage.


I have RVE. What value are we offsetting from? 1.0? Do I put anything into the additional section? What should it say under "total adaptive v core"?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eugenius*
> 
> I have RVE. What value are we offsetting from? 1.0? Do I put anything into the additional section? What should it say under "total adaptive v core"?


when set to adaptive, the total adaptive voltage is what you would have set using a fixed (Manual) OC. JUst watch cache voltage if you leave that on auto and go above 38-40x on the cache multiplier.


----------



## Eugenius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> when set to adaptive, the total adaptive voltage is what you would have set using a fixed (Manual) OC. JUst watch cache voltage if you leave that on auto and go above 38-40x on the cache multiplier.


well total can't be something like 1.35... it would show it as like 0.325 because it's using an offset approach, not absolute. It's cool to be able to have C-states so that it can down-volt to about 1.1v during idle, but the max vcore when using adapative isn't always consistent... it will overvolt I think depending on CPU load and need...


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eugenius*
> 
> well total can't be something like 1.35... it would show it as like 0.325 because it's using an offset approach, not absolute. It's cool to be able to have C-states so that it can down-volt to about 1.1v during idle, but the max vcore when using adapative isn't always consistent... it will overvolt I think depending on CPU load and need...


not if you set it correctly. (ignore the cache voltage in this bios screenine)
for 45x100. cache 4100 adaptive


----------



## Eugenius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> not if you set it correctly. (ignore the cache voltage in this bios screenine)
> for 45x100. cache 4100 adaptive


I see. Is the first offset voltage value of 0.020 arbitrary? Then just take your total target and add with additional to get total adaptive core voltage?


----------



## AHN JONG HYUN

if 4700 mhz stable..
how cashe ratio . cashe vlotage input voltage.?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eugenius*
> 
> I see. Is the first offset voltage value of 0.020 arbitrary? Then just take your total target and add with additional to get total adaptive core voltage?


yes and yes. I could probably move some of that 20mV on offset to adaptive. but i run cache pretty high so...IDK really.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AHN JONG HYUN*
> 
> if 4700 mhz stable..
> how cashe ratio . cashe vlotage input voltage.?


just like tuning your core offset. each cpu is different. start with Vcache @ 1.2V and see how high you can raise the Max Cache frequency. leave Min Cache on auto. Input voltage feeds all voltages on the chip. just start with where you have it currently.
oh yeah - you need to stress the cache (AID64 does it). keep am eye on the vrm temp...


----------



## AHN JONG HYUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> just like tuning your core offset. each cpu is different. start with Vcache @ 1.2V and see how high you can raise the Max Cache frequency. leave Min Cache on auto. Input voltage feeds all voltages on the chip. just start with where you have it currently.
> oh yeah - you need to stress the cache (AID64 does it).


thank you...


----------



## Eugenius

Actually what works the best, just tried it:

Adaptive --> Offset value to Auto --> Additional turbo mode CPU core voltage to your target overall vcore

Now the idle voltage is about 0.8 and my target/load voltage is exactly what I set it to.


----------



## Jpmboy

yup - 
+20mV offset. down volts all the way. Leaving it on auto may juice the chip more than you set under some conditions.


----------



## Mydog

Not much to gain from 4.6 to 4.7 uncore in CB15


----------



## Silent Scone

for 24/7 I leave uncore at 3.5. Really don't see any benefit but that is just me, and I do little in the way of cache intensive shizzamatiz!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> for 24/7 I leave uncore at 3.5. Really don't see any benefit but that is just me, and I do little in the way of cache intensive shizzamatiz!


39-41 cache seems to be the sweet spot with my weak cpu... Only needs 1.2V tho.


----------



## thrgk

I am brand new to 6core+ cpus and am a little baffled by the MSi bios settings and not sure how to start off overclocking.

I have these settings, CPU Ring Voltage(is this cache voltage?) VCCIN Voltage, CPU SA VOLTAGE, CPU Phase Control, Vdroop Offset Control CPU Ratio Ring Ratio and Base Clock.

Can someone recommend some settings for me to get started? Im on water and got the msi x99 ac power mobo.


----------



## SuprUsrStan

What are you guys using for CPU stability tests? I'm beginning to suspect the benchmarks are actually causing the problems. I'm struggling to convince myself that I'm 4.625Ghz stable. I can do 4.5Ghz at 1.275 but 4.625 is hit or miss even up to 1.5v.

Aida64: Perfectly stable at 4.625Ghz.
Intel Burn Test 2.54: Perfectly Stable at 4.625
Asus Realbench: Nvidia driver crashes and unexplained "instability halts"
Prime95 Blend or Small FFT: Unstable no matter what kind of voltage I throw at it up to 1.5v.

What other benchmark software is "good"?


----------



## DrexelDragon

Is there any way to get the CPU to throttle back down when it isn't under load? My 4770k used to be able to do this but I can't seem to find the right setting on my X99 deluxe.


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrexelDragon*
> 
> Is there any way to get the CPU to throttle back down when it isn't under load? My 4770k used to be able to do this but I can't seem to find the right setting on my X99 deluxe.


Yes, just look a few posts up









Adaptive Voltage etc and make sure you're not on high performance in windows power settings


----------



## thrgk

Hey guys, I am worried I might of screwed up my CPU.

For some reason, its very laggy, and when I go to start any cpu software like cpuz or hw it just freezes up. Any idea?

I only tried overclocking with 1.3v, at 40core, 35 uncore, 1.9vccin, and 100% vdroop only for a few minutes. I am also on water. I cannot even start to stress with x264 as it freezes


----------



## DrexelDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Yes, just look a few posts up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Adaptive Voltage etc and make sure you're not on high performance in windows power settings


Damn power settings, that was it! Thanks.


----------



## thrgk

Guys my computer just froze when I was entering OCN.net. Whats going on? Is my cpu bad? Please help


----------



## BinaryDemon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Guys my computer just froze when I was entering OCN.net. Whats going on? Is my cpu bad? Please help


Your memory at stock settings?


----------



## thrgk

yea bios stock, going to try cmos now and see


----------



## thrgk

Didnt work

I did it. Tried to open CPUZ and got BSOD of system service exception, this is an error in event viewer, idk if it has anything to do with it tho The driver detected a controller error on \Device\Harddisk5\DR5.

Man this sucks, i bet i screwed something up. Even did a fresh windows install and still no luck

Also CPUz took forever to try and start, was stuck on SBD for 2 minutes, was progressing but was still on it. Then crashed.


----------



## Jpmboy

not sure if the cpuZ problem is an issue, but you need to download the latest version, the last version couldn't do the memory correctly. But it sounds like you have other problems there. Double check that the ram sticks are all seated correctly. power off, unplug the psu, wait 5 min (pull the battery if you can). switch the psu on, hit the clrcmos button ... what happens?

erm - what mobo?


----------



## thrgk

msi x99 ac power.

Yea ram is in 1,3,5,7 slots for quad ddr4 according to manual. will look for the 1.69 version


----------



## thrgk

is there new stress tests for x99?


----------



## Vaub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Hey guys, I am worried I might of screwed up my CPU.
> 
> For some reason, its very laggy, and when I go to start any cpu software like cpuz or hw it just freezes up. Any idea?
> 
> I only tried overclocking with 1.3v, at 40core, 35 uncore, 1.9vccin, and 100% vdroop only for a few minutes. I am also on water. I cannot even start to stress with x264 as it freezes


CPU-Z 1.7.0 freezes up with X99 (at least with mine). Last beta of Aida64 is working great though!
Might want to try it instead of CPU-Z.


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vaub*
> 
> CPU-Z 1.7.0 freezes up with X99 (at least with mine). Last beta of Aida64 is working great though!
> Might want to try it instead of CPU-Z.


what stress test u using? My kinda freezes on IBT 2.5.4 and the x264 from few months ago

this is on ALL stock


----------



## thrgk

Still stalling under regular activities such as download apps from chrome . Any idea what's going on? Shouldn't be stalling doing such minute tasks


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Still stalling under regular activities such as download apps from chrome . Any idea what's going on? Shouldn't be stalling doing such minute tasks


sounds bad. so, this is ALL stock settings? Have you tried to load an XMP OC? Sorry, bud. I don't know the MSI x99 board. hopefully someone else does. If it's posting and loading windows (with all the x99 chipset drivers installed) it seems more like a bios setting than bad hardware at this point.

btw - the version of cpuZ is 1.70.1. loads fast (5sec).


----------



## thrgk

what should i check in bios? its all on default settings now


----------



## thrgk

Omg, just bsod'ed after i posted, this is terrible...


----------



## nyxagamemnon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> What are you guys using for CPU stability tests? I'm beginning to suspect the benchmarks are actually causing the problems. I'm struggling to convince myself that I'm 4.625Ghz stable. I can do 4.5Ghz at 1.275 but 4.625 is hit or miss even up to 1.5v.
> 
> Aida64: Perfectly stable at 4.625Ghz.
> Intel Burn Test 2.54: Perfectly Stable at 4.625
> Asus Realbench: Nvidia driver crashes and unexplained "instability halts"
> Prime95 Blend or Small FFT: Unstable no matter what kind of voltage I throw at it up to 1.5v.
> 
> What other benchmark software is "good"?


Tell me this.

1. What's your cache @ and voltage.
2. What are your llc settings ?
3. What's your input voltage at?
4. What's your system agent voltage at?
5. Did you change any other vrm settings?
6. What voltage do you pass aida and ibt @ 4.625?


----------



## thrgk

benching now with aid64 and so far its ok, maybe its a gpu issue more then a cpu? No coretemp open, maybe coretemp and cpuz arent updated yet for x99 fully


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyxagamemnon*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> What are you guys using for CPU stability tests? I'm beginning to suspect the benchmarks are actually causing the problems. I'm struggling to convince myself that I'm 4.625Ghz stable. I can do 4.5Ghz at 1.275 but 4.625 is hit or miss even up to 1.5v.
> 
> Aida64: Perfectly stable at 4.625Ghz.
> Intel Burn Test 2.54: Perfectly Stable at 4.625
> Asus Realbench: Nvidia driver crashes and unexplained "instability halts"
> Prime95 Blend or Small FFT: Unstable no matter what kind of voltage I throw at it up to 1.5v.
> 
> What other benchmark software is "good"?
> 
> 
> 
> Tell me this.
> 
> 1. What's your cache @ and voltage. *3.0 Ghz 1.35v*
> 2. What are your llc settings ? *8*
> 3. What's your input voltage at? *1.9*
> 4. What's your system agent voltage at? *stock* - I haven't messed around with this one. I'm on the 125mhz strap. with a 37 multiplier for 4.625.
> 5. Did you change any other vrm settings? *Current: 240%, Extreme - all phases, load based*
> 6. What voltage do you pass aida and ibt @ 4.625? *1.35v*
Click to expand...


----------



## Eugenius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> sounds bad. so, this is ALL stock settings? Have you tried to load an XMP OC? Sorry, bud. I don't know the MSI x99 board. hopefully someone else does. If it's posting and loading windows (with all the x99 chipset drivers installed) it seems more like a bios setting than bad hardware at this point.
> 
> btw - the version of cpuZ is 1.70.1. loads fast (5sec).


Where is the DL link for this fixed version? I am pretty sure the cpu id page for CPUz has 1.70 and it still takes forever. haha


----------



## EXVAS3221

i am looking for a video card to fit my new pc, any ideals. i want to get the GTX980, or a 290x? thanks


----------



## DrexelDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EXVAS3221*
> 
> i am looking for a video card to fit my new pc, any ideals. i want to get the GTX980, or a 290x? thanks:headscrat


980


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eugenius*
> 
> Where is the DL link for this fixed version? I am pretty sure the cpu id page for CPUz has 1.70 and it still takes forever. haha


nah, the new version is on the cpuid site.
the link is in gunslinger's r5e thread. get the new aid64 too.









cpuz_x64.zip 1128k .zip file


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> benching now with aid64 and so far its ok, maybe its a gpu issue more then a cpu? No coretemp open, maybe coretemp and cpuz arent updated yet for x99 fully


coretemp is not updated. get realtemp gt 3.70

RealTemp_370.zip 323k .zip file


----------



## nyxagamemnon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*


1. What's your cache @ and voltage. 3.0 Ghz 1.35v push your cache to 4.1 @ 1.25v
2. What are your llc settings ? 8 set to auto
3. What's your input voltage at? 1.9 leave as it is
4. What's your system agent voltage at? stock - I haven't messed around with this one. I'm on the 125mhz strap. with a 37 multiplier for 4.625.
5. Did you change any other vrm settings? Current: 240%, Extreme - all phases, load based
6. What voltage do you pass aida and ibt @ 4.625? 1.35v

Got two things for you to try.

1. Bump your system agent voltage to .950 leave everything as it and try.

Second try this
1. Save all your settings in a profile then do a cos clear.
2. Set your input voltage to 1.9
3. Set memory to xmp then change to 100 strap. If you don't have your memory speed choose the closest that's right below for now.
4. Set your cache to 4.1 @ 1.25v
5. Set your system agent voltage to .950
6. Set your multi to 4.6
7. Leave all your vrm settings and llc on auto as well as everything else.
8. Disable the Asus manual voltage and use the manual from the drop down and set your voltage to near 1.35 that way.

Please report back.


----------



## AHN JONG HYUN

4.6ghz stablization success








100*46
2133mhz auto

cache 4.0ghz 1.25v
input 1.95v
system agent voltage 0.8v
core voltage 1.35v

linx max tep 82..


----------



## Fidelitas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eugenius*
> 
> Update:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Surprise
> 
> 
> 
> New batch 3423B528
> 
> New cooling: EK XTX 360 Supremacy
> 
> After hours of tweaking settled on:
> 
> 4.5ghz vcore 1.351
> 100 blck (this seems to be better with 3000 ram than 125 xmp)
> 4.3ghz uncore/cache at 1.33
> Input Voltage 1.9
> DRAM at 1.35
> GSkill 16gb @ 3000 15/15/15/35/2T
> 
> Stable with realbench, Cinebench, hyperPI 32mb, Firestrike extreme, aida
> Max temp ~82C


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyxagamemnon*
> 
> 1. What's your cache @ and voltage. 3.0 Ghz 1.35v push your cache to 4.1 @ 1.25v
> 2. What are your llc settings ? 8 set to auto
> 3. What's your input voltage at? 1.9 leave as it is
> 4. What's your system agent voltage at? stock - I haven't messed around with this one. I'm on the 125mhz strap. with a 37 multiplier for 4.625.
> 5. Did you change any other vrm settings? Current: 240%, Extreme - all phases, load based
> 6. What voltage do you pass aida and ibt @ 4.625? 1.35v
> 
> Got two things for you to try.
> 
> 1. Bump your system agent voltage to .950 leave everything as it and try.
> 
> Second try this
> 1. Save all your settings in a profile then do a cos clear.
> 2. Set your input voltage to 1.9
> 3. Set memory to xmp then change to 100 strap. If you don't have your memory speed choose the closest that's right below for now.
> 4. Set your cache to 4.1 @ 1.25v
> 5. Set your system agent voltage to .950
> 6. Set your multi to 4.6
> 7. Leave all your vrm settings and llc on auto as well as everything else.
> 8. Disable the Asus manual voltage and use the manual from the drop down and set your voltage to near 1.35 that way.
> 
> Please report back.


I know this is going to sound stupid, but please tell me how to set my cashe to 4.6. I am sure what setting your referring to. Additionally, at 1.9v on Input Voltage, do I need to put an extra fan on my VRM's? (please see system config in signature for configuration)

I am pretty much stuck at 4.3 I can't seem to climb over that hump. I know it is just because I am not setting my bios setting right. Any help would be appreciated. Thank you in advance.


----------



## nemm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> benching now with aid64 and so far its ok, maybe its a gpu issue more then a cpu? No coretemp open, maybe *coretemp* and cpuz arent updated yet for x99 fully


I was experiencing the same issue and coretemp was the culprit.


----------



## shremi

Took me a while to get all of the parts to my country but it was worth it

So far i can only get 4.6 Stable









Here is my submission

http://valid.canardpc.com/rs34gq

This temps are out of control if i want a better cpu overclock i need to stay the hell away form p 95 i almost reached 95 degrees and thats with a 360+240 Rads for the cpu only


----------



## nyxagamemnon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fidelitas*
> 
> I know this is going to sound stupid, but please tell me how to set my cashe to 4.6. I am sure what setting your referring to. Additionally, at 1.9v on Input Voltage, do I need to put an extra fan on my VRM's? (please see system config in signature for configuration)
> 
> I am pretty much stuck at 4.3 I can't seem to climb over that hump. I know it is just because I am not setting my bios setting right. Any help would be appreciated. Thank you in advance.


I highly doubt your going to get 4.6 cache. Try running it 500 Mhz below your max oc.

If you can put a fan on the vrm then do it cooling it helps. I was getting near 60 vrm Temps they can handle more but with a fan it dropped it to the 40~s. Waiting for ek to release a rve waterblock!!.

There should be two menu items that say cache min and max. In your bios.

The system agent voltage is the vccsa of the old x79. It does help to bump it up a bit for stability. With ram over 2400mhz.

Look at what I posted earlier try those settings around 1.35v for 4.6 see if it works and adjust voltage up or down as needed.


----------



## Mitchell7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> What are you guys using for CPU stability tests? I'm beginning to suspect the benchmarks are actually causing the problems. I'm struggling to convince myself that I'm 4.625Ghz stable. I can do 4.5Ghz at 1.275 but 4.625 is hit or miss even up to 1.5v.
> 
> Aida64: Perfectly stable at 4.625Ghz.
> Intel Burn Test 2.54: Perfectly Stable at 4.625
> Asus Realbench: Nvidia driver crashes and unexplained "instability halts"
> Prime95 Blend or Small FFT: Unstable no matter what kind of voltage I throw at it up to 1.5v.
> 
> What other benchmark software is "good"?


I thought it might have just been me however I also hit a wall on my 5930K whilst trying to stabilise 4.6GHz using a 125MHz strap, I'm stable at 4.5GHz with 1.288v but even going all the way up to 1.36v for 4.6GHz it wasn't lasting 8 mins of Realbench.

As suggested dropping to a 100MHz strap with a lower DRAM frequency may help you stabilise 4.6GHz, but also keep in mind that the voltage scaling on a lot of these chips past the 1.3v range isn't that great, especially as you reach higher clock speeds, at least that's what I've found anyway although I've still to do more testing.

As for stability software I've personally been using Asus Realbench, Intel Extreme Tweaking Utility and AIDA64. I would avoid using Prime95 and Intel Burn Test on Haswell-E as it's been said that these will put more heat on the CPUs than what's recommended along with an increased power draw of up to 400W on the single 8-pin EPS connector.

My stability testing usually involves 8 hours of Realbench stress test and 10 runs of the benchmark, 12 hours of Intel XTU then some benchmarking runs with Cinebench and 3DMark. I also try a few real world workloads such as Gaming, Photoshop, Premier, Virtual Machines and casual desktop/browser use.


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mitchell7*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> What are you guys using for CPU stability tests? I'm beginning to suspect the benchmarks are actually causing the problems. I'm struggling to convince myself that I'm 4.625Ghz stable. I can do 4.5Ghz at 1.275 but 4.625 is hit or miss even up to 1.5v.
> 
> Aida64: Perfectly stable at 4.625Ghz.
> Intel Burn Test 2.54: Perfectly Stable at 4.625
> Asus Realbench: Nvidia driver crashes and unexplained "instability halts"
> Prime95 Blend or Small FFT: Unstable no matter what kind of voltage I throw at it up to 1.5v.
> 
> What other benchmark software is "good"?
> 
> 
> 
> I thought it might have just been me however I also hit a wall on my 5930K whilst trying to stabilise 4.6GHz using a 125MHz strap, I'm stable at 4.5GHz with 1.288v but even going all the way up to 1.36v for 4.6GHz it wasn't lasting 8 mins of Realbench.
> 
> As suggested dropping to a 100MHz strap with a lower DRAM frequency may help you stabilise 4.6GHz, but also keep in mind that the voltage scaling on a lot of these chips past the 1.3v range isn't that great, especially as you reach higher clock speeds, at least that's what I've found anyway although I've still to do more testing.
> 
> As for stability software I've personally been using Asus Realbench, Intel Extreme Tweaking Utility and AIDA64. I would avoid using Prime95 and Intel Burn Test on Haswell-E as it's been said that these will put more heat on the CPUs than what's recommended along with an increased power draw of up to 400W on the single 8-pin EPS connector.
> 
> My stability testing usually involves 8 hours of Realbench stress test and 10 runs of the benchmark, 12 hours of Intel XTU then some benchmarking runs with Cinebench and 3DMark. I also try a few real world workloads such as Gaming, Photoshop, Premier, Virtual Machines and casual desktop/browser use.
Click to expand...

I hear you. I'm judt frustrated because i can do 12+ hrs on aida64 but assus realbench dies within 60 mins. Prime doesnt last more than 30 mins.


----------



## Silent Scone

What version of AID64 are people using? @Jpmboy?

Notice there is a beta.


----------



## tistou77

Aida 4.60.3149 beta


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> What version of AID64 are people using? @Jpmboy?
> 
> Notice there is a beta.


latest beta


----------



## centvalny

Easy way to test your cpu's cache on R5E with bios auto rules



http://imgur.com/bjzI49K





http://imgur.com/xSvsv9V





http://imgur.com/Tyvq0AT



4.5Ghz uncore - 4Ghz core on h20



http://imgur.com/Lc4TOND



4Ghz uncore - 4Ghz core on h20



http://imgur.com/1rtNWD1



Most 5960X will max out @ 4.5Ghz cache with air/h20 cooling


----------



## thrgk

When overclocking should we leave turbo amd eist enabled ?

Also should we leave all c states enabled ?


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> When overclocking should we leave turbo amd eist enabled ?
> 
> Also should we leave all c states enabled ?


Yes I think so


----------



## thrgk

So the only settings we play with are cache cache voltage cpu ratio vxore vccin or input to voltage ? No others really needed right ?


----------



## Eugenius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *centvalny*
> 
> Easy way to test your cpu's cache on R5E with bios auto rules
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/bjzI49K
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/xSvsv9V
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/Tyvq0AT
> 
> 
> 
> 4.5Ghz uncore - 4Ghz core on h20
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/Lc4TOND
> 
> 
> 
> 4Ghz uncore - 4Ghz core on h20
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/1rtNWD1
> 
> 
> 
> Most 5960X will max out @ 4.5Ghz cache with air/h20 cooling


Raja said that uncore/cache shouldn't be more than cpu frequency.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> What version of AID64 are people using? @Jpmboy?
> 
> Notice there is a beta.




_
Hi John,
Thank you for the feedback. We've finally been able to identify the root
cause of the slowdowns. So hopefully, the following new beta update for
AIDA64 will fix every remaining issues about Haswell-E:

http://users.aida64.com/aida64extreme_build_3149_hswe.zip

Please let me know how it works on your system.
Thank you for your time.
Regards,
Tamas_

*Everyone knows how to use the "Spoiler"?*


----------



## Silent Scone

Ah, that'll explain the issue I was having with it then lol

Ooo look at you, big shot trouble shooter helping out software firms.









+1


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Ah, that'll explain the issue I was having with it then lol
> 
> Ooo look at you, big shot trouble shooter helping out software firms.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +1


lol - it's a form letter.


----------



## Silent Scone

lmao..

still


----------



## thrgk

so guys, what is the max ring voltage(cpu cache voltage)? 1.25 or? I seem to get stuck in booting if I increase my multi to 44 and change cache to either 35 or 39 and up cache voltage to 1.28 and vcore to 1.34


----------



## Silent Scone

No more than 1.35v ideally for 24/7


----------



## thrgk

And where should I put my cache ? 500 mhz behind the multti or ? I tried 35 for 44 multi and it stalled during boot


----------



## CL3P20

if your clocking cache and getting 'hard-lock' .. the cache is unstable

*add more Ring voltage or drop your cache multi 1x notch


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> And where should I put my cache ? 500 mhz behind the multti or ? I tried 35 for 44 multi and it stalled during boot


overclocking the cache/NB clock is equivalent to the core. Most cpu's can do 3700-4000 with 1.2 (ish) Vcache. I haven't put more that 1.2125V for cache - this is good to 4200 on my sample... but each chip is different. get a stable core OC then work your cache the same way. It won't do much for general performance.. but it does help a bit.


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> And where should I put my cache ? 500 mhz behind the multti or ? I tried 35 for 44 multi and it stalled during boot
> 
> 
> 
> overclocking the cache/NB clock is equivalent to the core. Most cpu's can do 3700-4000 with 1.2 (ish) Vcache *(on and RVE X99)*. I haven't put more that 1.2125V for cache - this is good to 4200 on my sample... but each chip is different. get a stable core OC then work your cache the same way. It won't do much for general performance.. but it does help a bit.
Click to expand...

*fixed 

havent seen a single sub with +3.9ghz uncore from another vendor yet...and i been looking


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> *fixed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> havent seen a single sub with +3.9ghz uncore from another vendor yet...and i been looking


yeah - it's gotta be the Asus socket!


----------



## AHN JONG HYUN

can you recommend me cpu stress program ?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AHN JONG HYUN*
> 
> can you recommend me cpu stress program ?


if you'd read back a few posts you'd see one.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> so guys, what is the *max ring voltage(cpu cache voltage)*? 1.25 or? I seem to get stuck in booting if I increase my multi to 44 and change cache to either 35 or 39 and up cache voltage to 1.28 and vcore to 1.34


erm - these are two different things right? ring = V_in. cache voltage... is cache voltage.

dead wrong!


----------



## AHN JONG HYUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> if you'd read back a few posts you'd see one.


i cannot find,,

what program do you recommend?

i just play xtu bench..


----------



## thrgk

Wait so ring voltage isn't cache voltage ?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Wait so ring voltage isn't cache voltage ?


He's got that wrong, (doesn't happen often







). Ring bus voltage is Cache voltage, yes.
VRIN is input voltage.

Definitely don't be getting those confused


----------



## Mitchell7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AHN JONG HYUN*
> 
> i cannot find,,
> 
> what program do you recommend?
> 
> i just play xtu bench..


Use the stress testing option on the Intel XTU application, and if you are looking for others then give Asus Realbench 2.2 a try, it has already been mention previously in this thread.

Benchmarking won't determine the overall stability of your overclock, so I'd recommended using the above options.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AHN JONG HYUN*
> 
> i cannot find,,
> what program do you recommend?
> i just play xtu bench..


here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1510388/haswell-e-overclock-leaderboard-owners-club/2160_20#post_22887936


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> He's got that wrong, (doesn't happen often
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). Ring bus voltage is Cache voltage, yes.
> VRIN is input voltage.
> 
> Definitely don't be getting those confused


oops! thanks bro. shows my Asus-centric world-view.


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AHN JONG HYUN*
> 
> can you recommend me cpu stress program ?


I use Aida64 and Asus Realbench. Aida64 seems to be a bit easier to pass than Asus Realbench though.


----------



## Jpmboy

throw in a good video encode and some Memtest (OS version) - you should be fine.

gota say - even with a "fischer-price" OC of 4.4GHz, these 8 core X-processors simply fly through any task.


----------



## carlhil2

Frybench..


----------



## Chris123NT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> throw in a good video encode and some Memtest (OS version) - you should be fine.
> 
> gota say - even with a "fischer-price" OC of 4.4GHz, these 8 core X-processors simply fly through any task.


So now my chip is fischer price huh? Nice, real nice









lol, j/k


----------



## enyownz

For some reason I can't see the batch numbers on the chart (can't move the slider all the way to right so cropped out from end of chart). Is there an external spreadsheet?


----------



## Chris123NT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *enyownz*
> 
> For some reason I can't see the batch numbers on the chart (can't move the slider all the way to right so cropped out from end of chart). Is there an external spreadsheet?


I'm wondering this too, I can't scroll over to the batch numbers either.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris123NT*
> 
> So now my chip is fischer price huh? Nice, real nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol, j/k












but very fast "F-P"


----------



## thrgk

So to overclock leave cache on auto and cache voltage like 1.23 and just mess with multi and vxore? And set vccin 1.9 and go from there ? After stable point found then mess with cache


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eugenius*
> 
> Raja said that uncore/cache shouldn't be more than cpu frequency.


^ this, you also want to keep *cache voltage* at or below core voltage never higher.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mitchell7*
> 
> Use the stress testing option on the Intel XTU application, and if you are looking for others then give Asus Realbench 2.2 a try, it has already been mention previously in this thread.
> 
> Benchmarking won't determine the overall stability of your overclock, so I'd recommended using the above options.


the xtu benchmark is more stressful than the stress test.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> So to overclock leave cache on auto and cache voltage like 1.23 and just mess with multi and vxore? And set vccin 1.9 and go from there ? After stable point found then mess with cache


you need to raise the MAX Cache multiplier to overclock your cache. set cache voltage to 1.20 (see lilchronic's post above). increase cache Max multi until it either won't boot, or fails the c ache test in AID64.


----------



## thrgk

Ok so all I have is ring bus no max or min cache. So I should change the cache even tho I haven't found stable multi yet ?

I thought it was best to raise multi and voltage until stable place was found. Then try to find highest arable cache .?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris123NT*
> 
> So now my chip is fischer price huh? Nice, real nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol, j/k












I run mine at 4.25 but it's plenty enough for me! I leave the higher clocks for e-peen benching


----------



## shremi

I have a question for all of you using realbench to test stability .... did you stress test or benchmark ??? and how many rounds did you run if you benchmark ???


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Ok so all I have is ring bus no max or min cache. So I should change the cache even tho I haven't found stable multi yet ?
> 
> I thought it was best to raise multi and voltage until stable place was found. Then try to find highest arable cache .?


sorry mate, what mobo are u using?


----------



## ChronoBodi

so i've been on 1.185v the whole time, because i'm somewhat chicken of higher volts, how many people around here says its safe to do 24/7 on Vcores of like 1.2v to 1.25v?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I run mine at 4.25 but it's plenty enough for me! I leave the higher clocks for e-peen benching


for everyday... stock on an 8-core is plenty! Seems like I got an easy [email protected] adaptive that's not bugged out yet... cache on auto


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shremi*
> 
> I have a question for all of you using realbench to test stability .... did you stress test or benchmark ??? and how many rounds did you run if you benchmark ???


you all should try x264
https://mega.co.nz/#!3tAGnAqZ!QbCz2r1fG0WjM8DgGYeExngGypaHftAzPUgTSn2kAdk


----------



## Eugenius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> so i've been on 1.185v the whole time, because i'm somewhat chicken of higher volts, how many people around here says its safe to do 24/7 on Vcores of like 1.2v to 1.25v?


Why you so afraid







with decent cooling and temps even asus says 1.35 is okay and in Rajas video he says don't be afraid to push 1.4 for real world applications when not stress testing and benching but to aid in your quest for an ideal higher OC.

My system doesn't even break a sweat when gaming and peaks at 60C during BF4. But does 80ishC during stress testing. I am at 1.356vcore 4.5gz. May try to tweak a bit to see if I can go to 4.6 but pretty happy with my new batch CPU.


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Anyone using an M.2 SSD as their system drive? Tempted to try...


I would not recommend it yet... Yes this post is a while back, but let me explain why and you should be aware so that you don't meet my fate, luckily nothing important was lost.

So, first issue: if you change the PCI-E slot the m.2 is in from GEN 3 to GEN 2, the card does not show up in windows, but does show up in Disk Management, unformatted.









And, if you update the BIOs, Windows 7 will think something is wrong with the m.2 card and do a CHKDISK on it at boot, it seems fine, until you notice the SSD itself cannot be accessed. "access denied" or in other words, the user privilege access to it got screwed up.

On my Asrock mobo, there is no difference whether you put the M.2 in the native slot or through an adapter card in PCI-E slot, it will always show up as "Ultra M.2" in the UEFI.


----------



## Eugenius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> for everyday... stock on an 8-core is plenty! Seems like I got an easy [email protected] adaptive that's not bugged out yet... cache on auto


Those ram timings tho..


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eugenius*
> 
> Why you so afraid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with decent cooling and temps even asus says 1.35 is okay and in Rajas video he says don't be afraid to push 1.4 for real world applications when not stress testing and benching but to aid in your quest for an ideal higher OC.
> 
> My system doesn't even break a sweat when gaming and peaks at 60C during BF4. But does 80ishC during stress testing. I am at 1.356vcore 4.5gz. May try to tweak a bit to see if I can go to 4.6 but pretty happy with my new batch CPU.


Yea yea, will the chip degrade that much faster at those voltages? Mind you, this is $900 chip at Microcenter i paid for, so understandably i don't want to fry it lol. I think i can do 4.2-4.3 if i put it on 1.23v at least, but it seems soooo much higher than 1.185v.

Actually, i remember running a i7 3770k at 1.35v for 4.5 ghz 24/7 and i7 3930k at 1.31v for 4.3 ghz. What was the stock volts on those chips?


----------



## overclockerjames

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> so i've been on 1.185v the whole time, because i'm somewhat chicken of higher volts, how many people around here says its safe to do 24/7 on Vcores of like 1.2v to 1.25v?


i'm at 1.270, everything has been good for a few days.


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *overclockerjames*
> 
> i'm at 1.270, everything has been good for a few days.


that is a 5820k though, six cores are easier to deal with heat wise than eight cores, but, voltage is the same idea no matter the core count?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> for everyday... stock on an 8-core is plenty! Seems like I got an easy [email protected] adaptive that's not bugged out yet... cache on auto


Hmm, yeh not sure mine will do that lol. Least not 24/7 stability


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eugenius*
> 
> Those ram timings tho..


running 3200 - just fine for everyday bs.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> I would not recommend it yet... Yes this post is a while back, but let me explain why and you should be aware so that you don't meet my fate, luckily nothing important was lost.
> 
> So, first issue: if you change the PCI-E slot the m.2 is in from GEN 3 to GEN 2, the card does not show up in windows, but does show up in Disk Management, unformatted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, if you update the BIOs, Windows 7 will think something is wrong with the m.2 card and do a CHKDISK on it at boot, it seems fine, until you notice the SSD itself cannot be accessed. "access denied" or in other words, the user privilege access to it got screwed up.
> 
> On my Asrock mobo, there is no difference whether you put the M.2 in the native slot or through an adapter card in PCI-E slot, it will always show up as "Ultra M.2" in the UEFI.


been running it since first start and load... no problems yet. I do keep an acronis image handy tho.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> Yea yea, will the chip degrade that much faster at those voltages? Mind you, this is $900 chip at Microcenter i paid for, so understandably i don't want to fry it lol. I think i can do 4.2-4.3 if i put it on 1.23v at least, but it seems soooo much higher than 1.185v.
> 
> Actually, i remember running a i7 3770k at 1.35v for 4.5 ghz 24/7 and i7 3930k at 1.31v for 4.3 ghz. What was the stock volts on those chips?


I've been running 1.52V 24/7 through a 2500k @ 5.2GHz for 3 years now... it hasn't degraded it all. If that's fine at 32nm, I'd imagine 1.35V or greater would be fine for 22nm.


----------



## battleaxe

]
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> I've been running 1.52V 24/7 through a 2500k @ 5.2GHz for 3 years now... it hasn't degraded it all. If that's fine at 32nm, I'd imagine 1.35V or greater would be fine for 22nm.


Wow... 1.52v on a 2500k. Makes me want to push mine harder...


----------



## Silent Scone

lol mate has a 2600K that has been running 1.45v 24/7 on manual Vcore at 5ghz since they came out and he leaves the thing on religiously throughout the day every day. It's caked in dust, the coolant needs changing, and it's rock solid.


----------



## ChronoBodi

actually, what's the maximum stock load volts of 5960x again?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> actually, what's the maximum stock load volts of 5960x again?


From memory something like 1.040?


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> From memory something like 1.040?


that's it? I've only been doing 0.145v over stock? hmm.... lemme see if i try 1.22v and see what extra mhz i get.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleaxe*
> 
> ]
> Wow... 1.52v on a 2500k. Makes me want to push mine harder...


I wouldn't settle for anything less than 5GHz.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> that's it? I've only been doing 0.145v over stock? hmm.... lemme see if i try 1.22v and see what extra mhz i get.


lol! Yeah they're good for a chunk more than that







I just like to keep day to day stuff at a nice low voltage. You can honestly push under 1.4v for 24/7 if your cooling allows


----------



## Eugenius

The beauty is running c states if you really are concerned. But honestly most of us here will upgrade within the year anyhow right? I know I will. Yolo!


----------



## Silent Scone

I put 1.55 through my 4960 for 4.975GHZ and it still works just fine









That was considered death zone. Not 24/7 though


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> lol mate has a 2600K that has been running 1.45v 24/7 on manual Vcore at 5ghz since they came out and he leaves the thing on religiously throughout the day every day. It's caked in dust, the coolant needs changing, and it's rock solid.


My 2700K ... has been abused







. Strong as h3ll. I really think that series of cpus, 2500-2700's, were some of the best intel ever made. practically bullet proof.


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> sorry mate, what mobo are u using?


MSI X99 AC Power

BTW is adaptive better to use then Manual? Thought adaptive went really high when used with stress testing or benchmarks?

I saw you are at 4.4 at 1.2v adaptive, is that the same as 1.33manual?

Also to overclock ram, just increase the voltage and increase speed and might have to mess with timings?

What is max voltage for ram, 1.3?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> that's it? I've only been doing 0.145v over stock? hmm.... lemme see if i try 1.22v and see what extra mhz i get.


just watch the cpu temperature, 1.3V on these chips is nothing. The "safe-harbor" do-not-exceed in Inte's spec book is 1.35V ...

Table 5.8:

core-i7-lga2011-3-datasheet-vol-1.pdf 795k .pdf file


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> MSI X99 AC Power
> 
> BTW is adaptive better to use then Manual? Thought adaptive went really high when used with stress testing or benchmarks?
> 
> I saw you are at 4.4 at 1.2v adaptive, is that the same as 1.33manual?
> 
> Also to overclock ram, just increase the voltage and increase speed and might have to mess with timings?
> 
> What is max voltage for ram, 1.3?


[sorry for the multiple posts]

1.2V adaptive is the same in manual for 4.4 on this cpu. there is no difference in the vcore needed for a frequency when using either. and no, there is no increase in voltage when stress testing. I just ran the asus real bench... and frankly, it produced more heat from tri-sli kingpins (with the stock boost bios) than anything else. cpu vever went above 50C with 28C water temp (got that hot cause of the gpus! - glad I came back in to peek)


----------



## Silent Scone

It's starting to cool down here now. Room temps used to be way too high. Stupid ambient cooling. 28c water temp is nothing with three Titan Blacks I was seeing 32c in here at one point when gaming lol


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> [sorry for the multiple posts]
> 
> 1.2V adaptive is the same in manual for 4.4 on this cpu. there is no difference in the vcore needed for a frequency when using either. and no, there is no increase in voltage when stress testing. I just ran the asus real bench... and frankly, it produced more heat from tri-sli kingpins (with the stock boost bios) than anything else. cpu vever went above 50C with 28C water temp (got that hot cause of the gpus! - glad I came back in to peek)


So either using manual or adaptive is the same, doesnt matter?

Also do you recommend I change the cache along with the multi to find a stable spot, or find a stable muti/vcore then mess with cache?

4.4 at 1.2v is really good isnt it? Mine doesnt boot at 1.3v i dont think? unless its the cache being the issue.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> So either using manual or adaptive is the same, doesnt matter?
> 
> Also do you recommend I change the cache along with the multi to find a stable spot, or find a stable muti/vcore then mess with cache?
> 
> 4.4 at 1.2v is really good isnt it? Mine doesnt boot at 1.3v i dont think? unless its the cache being the issue.


just work on your core overclock for now. worry about cache (if at all) later.

clrcmos and start over with a clean slate...


----------



## Silent Scone

No it's not the same, I had this tutored to me not that long ago. Adaptive is much more dynamic than using manual voltage with C-states and is core dependant. manual applies the same voltage across the whole VID table so all cores receive the set manual voltage. Least that is how I understand it.

I've yet to get adaptive working, as I've not done much on 100 strap so it's a bit like starting from scratch in some respects. Either way works though, JP is just a bit anal









In case that wasn't obvious, you need to be on 100 strap to use adaptive vcore


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> It's starting to cool down here now. Room temps used to be way too high. Stupid ambient cooling. 28c water temp is nothing with three Titan Blacks I was seeing 32c in here at one point when gaming lol


oh, i know.... this rig (as 4960x/r4be) was an excellent aux heater last winter!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> No it's not the same, I had this tutored to me not that long ago. Adaptive is much more dynamic than using manual voltage with C-states and is core dependant. manual applies the same voltage across the whole VID table so all cores receive the set manual voltage. Least that is how I understand it.
> 
> I've yet to get adaptive working, as I've not done much on 100 strap so it's a bit like starting from scratch in some respects. Either way works though, JP is just a bit anal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In case that wasn't obvious, you need to be on 100 strap to use adaptive vcore


erm - you're doing something wrong with adaptive then (and that's not common for you







). whether I use fixed or adaptive, i have a given frequenct stable with the same vcore. period.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> oh, i know.... this rig (as 4960x/r4be) was an excellent aux heater last winter!


It was literally getting too hot in here during the hotter days since fitting this CPU, the case temps weren't that much of a problem with the 4960, but the air leaving the top rad seems to be that much hotter with this setup that it gets a bit too much to bare lol.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> erm - you're doing something wrong with adaptive then (and that's not common for you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). whether I use fixed or adaptive, i have a given frequenct stable with the same vcore. period.


Sorry, did he mean is vcore the same? I meant the modes themselves!


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Chris123NT*
> 
> So now my chip is fischer price huh? Nice, real nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol, j/k
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I run mine at 4.25 but it's plenty enough for me! I leave the higher clocks for e-peen benching
Click to expand...

lol what? You were going for some mighty high clocks back there.


----------



## Eugenius

I wonder if I should down my cache speed at the benefit of a lower vcore and/or possible higher cpu clock...?


----------



## thrgk

ah so if i set adaptive to 1.2, it may fluctuate a lot? based on each core? so it may go up or lower? I kinda liked manual cause it couldnt go really high for benchmarks but if that is fixed id try adaptive.

So adaptive is the best to use as of now if overclocking?

EDIT:BTW what is a good voltage to start with ocing my ram? is max 1.4?


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> so i've been on 1.185v the whole time, because i'm somewhat chicken of higher volts, how many people around here says its safe to do 24/7 on Vcores of like 1.2v to 1.25v?


1.3 is easily recommended on a decent cooler. Up to 1.4 if you're on water. 1.45v to 1.475 is as high as I would go on a water setup during benching sessions.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> lol what? You were going for some mighty high clocks back there.


don't need to for 24/7 "desktop" use... or for gaming with these cpus for that matter. just my


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> lol what? You were going for some mighty high clocks back there.
> 
> 
> 
> don't need to for 24/7 "desktop" use... or for gaming with these cpus for that matter. just my
Click to expand...

Sure but I'd hate to lose out to a 4970K on single threaded apps.









I'm running 1.35v 24/7 on water. 4.5 at that is bang on stable but 4.625 is a bit of hit or miss depending on the stress test program. Aida64 apparently thinks I'm good but Asus Realbench does not.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> ah so if i set adaptive to 1.2, it may fluctuate a lot? based on each core? so it may go up or lower? I kinda liked manual cause it couldnt go really high for benchmarks but if that is fixed id try adaptive.
> 
> So adaptive is the best to use as of now if overclocking?


I think it's best you stick with a fixed vcore. works great!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> Sure but I'd hate to lose out to a 4970K on single threaded apps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm running 1.35v 24/7 on water. 4.5 at that is bang on stable but 4.625 is a bit of hit or miss depending on the stress test program. Aida64 apparently thinks I'm good but Asus Realbench does not.


try unsynching the cores, then that pesky 4790 won't bother you.


----------



## Eugenius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> ah so if i set adaptive to 1.2, it may fluctuate a lot? based on each core? so it may go up or lower? I kinda liked manual cause it couldnt go really high for benchmarks but if that is fixed id try adaptive.
> 
> So adaptive is the best to use as of now if overclocking?


I went adaptive once I found out how to work it. A few pages back.

It allows you to use c states which is a good idea. Downclock to 1200 and 0.8v during browsing is a win in my book.

I put my offset to auto and turbo additional adaptive voltage to whatever I found stable during manual inputs. I get no max voltage fluctuation using this method.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> Sure but I'd hate to lose out to a 4970K on single threaded apps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm running 1.35v 24/7 on water. 4.5 at that is bang on stable but 4.625 is a bit of hit or miss depending on the stress test program. Aida64 apparently thinks I'm good but Asus Realbench does not.


You're always going to lose out to some samples in single threaded apps unfortunately. I think at least 50% of people buying these chips don't really _need_ them, including myself lol









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> ah so if i set adaptive to 1.2, it may fluctuate a lot? based on each core? so it may go up or lower? I kinda liked manual cause it couldnt go really high for benchmarks but if that is fixed id try adaptive.
> 
> So adaptive is the best to use as of now if overclocking?
> 
> EDIT:BTW what is a good voltage to start with ocing my ram? is max 1.4?


I'm using fixed, works absolutely fine with C-states which is where you obviously don't want to be using voltage, at idle. Adaptive is certainly a great tool if you're ok with using 100 strap, but find out what your CPU will do first.

Also note that you _may_ need slightly more vcore with 100 strap than you do with 125 due to the increased modulation on the chip with higher BCLK

Got my straps mixed up


----------



## Eugenius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> You're always going to lose out to some samples in single threaded apps unfortunately. I think at least 50% of people buying these chips don't really _need_ them, including myself lol


Haha! Need and want isn't always clearly defined in our society. And that's a good thing...


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> that's it? I've only been doing 0.145v over stock? hmm.... lemme see if i try 1.22v and see what extra mhz i get.
> 
> 
> 
> just watch the cpu temperature, 1.3V on these chips is nothing. The "safe-harbor" do-not-exceed in Inte's spec book is 1.35V ...
> 
> Table 5.8:
> 
> core-i7-lga2011-3-datasheet-vol-1.pdf 795k .pdf file
Click to expand...



Pretty much 1.35v is a good rule of thumb. Even with 1.35v with Aida64, I don't go over 75C and most of the cores are in the upper 60's. I only go into the 80's with 1.4v


----------



## krel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> You're always going to lose out to some samples in single threaded apps unfortunately. I think at least 50% of people buying these chips don't really _need_ them, including myself lol


I need it for my mental health.


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> You're always going to lose out to some samples in single threaded apps unfortunately. I think at least 50% of people buying these chips don't really _need_ them, including myself lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got my straps mixed up


Yea.... i admit my former 3930k would have been fine for me, but then i got the 3930k in 2013, so it was kinda late into x79 at that point. So i figured if i get x99 right when it launches, i don't really have anything to upgrade CPU wise for four or five years. And i needed more SATA 6 ports, the x79 chipset sucked really bad in this that they had to use inferior third party controllers to make up for it.

And once again, Microcenter made it easy to buy x99 than anywhere else lol.

And Sony Vegas is so fast now, multicam is a breeze on this CPU, not even the 3930k can handle it, so props to this 5960x


----------



## shremi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> you all should try x264
> https://mega.co.nz/#!3tAGnAqZ!QbCz2r1fG0WjM8DgGYeExngGypaHftAzPUgTSn2kAdk


Yeah i am using it also to test for stability .... I am familiar with the program from my devils canyon rig but what settings you used for x99 ??? I ran auto threads 10 loops for a quick test and high priority

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty much 1.35v is a good rule of thumb. Even with 1.35v with Aida64, I don't go over 75C and most of the cores are in the upper 60's. I only go into the 80's with 1.4v


Wooow those are some superb temps what are you cooling my 5820k will go in the high 80s when running some stress testing that is with a 360+240 rads and 2 D5s only for the CPU


----------



## Xel_Naga

Using AIDA64 to stress a 5820k running at [email protected] passes with flying colors. I've tried using the 125 strap and the 100 strap but it seems I have hit a wall trying to push 4.6 and beyond. I've gone as high as 1.4v and AIDA64 nearly insta stops the test as a failure. Other than Vcore are there any other settings or voltages you guys are monkeying with when reaching for 4.6 and beyond?


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shremi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> you all should try x264
> https://mega.co.nz/#!3tAGnAqZ!QbCz2r1fG0WjM8DgGYeExngGypaHftAzPUgTSn2kAdk
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah i am using it also to test for stability .... I am familiar with the program from my devils canyon rig but what settings you used for x99 ??? I ran auto threads 10 loops for a quick test and high priority
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty much 1.35v is a good rule of thumb. Even with 1.35v with Aida64, I don't go over 75C and most of the cores are in the upper 60's. I only go into the 80's with 1.4v
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wooow those are some superb temps what are you cooling my 5820k will go in the high 80s when running some stress testing that is with a 360+240 rads and 2 D5s only for the CPU
Click to expand...

I've got two Alphacool 480 UT60's with push pull gentle typhoons dedicated to the CPU loop.


----------



## Silent Scone

Yeah, so...got 4.86 bench stable. Hows about that. 1.42v

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4125059?


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Yeah, so...got 4.86 bench stable. Hows about that. 1.42v
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4125059?


What, was 4.87 too much to handle?









Your chip is great. I'm going for a third one next week. C'mon silicon lottery!


----------



## Silent Scone

thanks

Yeah it's not a bad one that's for sure.

What do we reckon for max voltage? Obviously for bench runs. I feel uneasy above 1.4v really, but I'm fairly sure anything up to 1.45 should be O.K


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks
> 
> Yeah it's not a bad one that's for sure.
> 
> *What do we reckon for max voltage*? Obviously for bench runs. I feel uneasy above 1.4v really, but I'm fairly sure anything up to 1.45 should be O.K


lol - watching you find out.


----------



## Silent Scone

I've asked the Guru himself lol. I can't imagine 1.42v is too bad for short stints lol. Problem is this is such good silicon, if I kill it there is every chance the next one will be pony.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I've asked the Guru himself lol. I can't imagine 1.42v is too bad for short stints lol. Problem is this is such good silicon, if I kill it there is every chance the next one will be pony.


I'll run 1.45V (with offset) 24/7 if necessary. As long as temps are great, I'm not afraid.


----------



## Kimir

That's the spirit!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> I'll run 1.45V (with offset) 24/7 if necessary. As long as temps are great, I'm not afraid.


"you're a much braver man than I .. gunga". wait, that had a good ending?

yeah - my bertha is more volt hungry. 1.43 for 4750! may hunt down a different specific batch in the next days...


----------



## marc0053

Anyone ventered a bit with adaptive voltage for uncore? When I set 1.2V manual it works great but as soon as I put adaptive voltage with offset+0.20V and additional uncore adaptive volt of 1.18V (which =1.2V in total) the system won't post and gets stuck at error code 96


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> Anyone ventered a bit with adaptive voltage for uncore? When I set 1.2V manual it works great but as soon as I put adaptive voltage with offset+0.20V and additional uncore adaptive volt of 1.18V (which =1.2V in total) the system won't post and gets stuck at error code 96


best to leave uncore with a fixed voltage. My experience was this was one that did not control well with adaptive... and Auto is a def no-no. overvolts >1.3 real quick. with the R5E, 1.2-1.25V should get ya 3.9-4.2 on the cache. Cpu sample does matter tho.



this is with 1.212V on the cache.


----------



## Mydog

I just saw a 5960X booting into win7 and running CB15 and Wprime 32M+1024M at 4.1 GHz with only 1-ONE volt








Who can replicate that?
Any takers?


----------



## Silent Scone

Might be able to, if I'm quick.


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> you all should try x264
> https://mega.co.nz/#!3tAGnAqZ!QbCz2r1fG0WjM8DgGYeExngGypaHftAzPUgTSn2kAdk


Is this a new one, as x264 was causing issues with x99?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> I just saw a 5960X booting into win7 and running CB15 and Wprime 32M+1024M at 4.1 GHz with only 1-ONE volt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who can replicate that?
> Any takers?


i think i have a better chance at that end of the OC spectrum... than the other numbers you been posting


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Might be able to, if I'm quick.


Funny how many left this thread so fast








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> i think i have a better chance at that end of the OC spectrum... than the other numbers you been posting


Well go and do it then


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> very nice.. but that's what I'm worried about. 1310-1390 on the gpu maybe max and it's only 15435(@ 1319) graphics i got that with a game clock. http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2742611http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2742611
> I hopeEVGA does a classified with evbot (or new equivalent) before I'm on the train... or a softmod shows up.


ya the evbot port is visible in the 980 classy photos.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Is this a new one, as x264 was causing issues with x99?


yeah thats the latest that i know of.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Funny how many left this thread so fast
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well go and do it then


ha! w8.1 np, cb15 np ... but cpuZ is reading 1.05V with bios set to 0.995V ? wth?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> ya the evbot port is visible in the 980 classy photos.


you bet! notice that immediately!!


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> ha! w8.1 np, cb15 np ... but cpuZ is reading 1.05V with bios set to 0.995V ? wth?


Nice









LLC on Auto I guess?


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LLC on Auto I guess?


LLC on 'auto' in BIOS shows up as 'level 9' in AI Suite 3, at least on X99 Deluxe

...in other news, my Rampage V is supposed to be here within a couple of days...about time


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LLC on Auto I guess?


no @ 5 but that affects V_in not vcore. can't say it stable tho. btw - I used adaptive and crashed taking a screenshot with wprime running to catch the cpuZ vcore.









R15 anyway:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!














that was fun...


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> no @ 5 but that affects V_in not vcore. can't say it stable tho. btw - I used adaptive and crashed taking a screenshot with wprime running to catch the cpuZ vcore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R15 anyway:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that was fun...


...very nice ! I like efficiency runs that max scores at a given MHz...less 'brutal' horsepower, more finesse


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...very nice ! I like efficiency runs that max scores at a given MHz...less 'brutal' horsepower, more finesse


no "brutal" HP with this cpu sample.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> no "brutal" HP with this cpu sample.


...it's all relative; saw some HWBot (frozen) runs at 5.9 GHz and some serious voltskies, never mind the guys at 6.1+...







...efficiency runs @ 4 to 4.3 GHz are a nice equalizer for folks skilled in 'efficiency'


----------



## thrgk

Well I think I got a dud of a 5960x.

I have
voltage at 1.35v,
input voltage at 1.95-2
ratio at 44 or 45
cache voltage 1.25 cache ratio auto

and it crashes in realbench after 5 minutes.

Any settings u guys think I can change to get it more stable? Maybe I can get a replacement from where I bought it and see if the new one is better


----------



## dinos22

[/quote]
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> **off tpic a bit -> Anyone else catch that only Asus ROG mobos with the OC socket and extra pins are able to clock uncore correctly for H-E..? Mark my words.. you will NOT see another mobo clocking uncore +4ghz for H-E


Roman's latest Cinebench R15 8core category world record with Gigabyte X99-SOC Force LN2 board

5875MHz CPU
4724MHz Uncore

http://hwbot.org/submission/2634438_der8auer_cinebench_r15_core_i7_5960x_2342_cb


----------



## Chris123NT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Well I think I got a dud of a 5960x.
> 
> I have
> voltage at 1.35v,
> input voltage at 1.95-2
> ratio at 44 or 45
> cache voltage 1.25 cache ratio auto
> 
> and it crashes in realbench after 5 minutes.
> 
> Any settings u guys think I can change to get it more stable? Maybe I can get a replacement from where I bought it and see if the new one is better


For 1.35 vcore set VCCIN to 1.95, LLC to level 8 (so it doesn't spike over 2V) and see if the crashing stops. If it does then lower vcore a bit and see if you're still stable.

Also try boosting VCCSA (system agent) to 1.0


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Well I think I got a dud of a 5960x.
> 
> I have
> voltage at 1.35v,
> input voltage at 1.95-2
> ratio at 44 or 45
> cache voltage 1.25 cache ratio auto
> 
> and it crashes in realbench after 5 minutes.
> 
> Any settings u guys think I can change to get it more stable? Maybe I can get a replacement from where I bought it and see if the new one is better


post to bios with a usb key in. on each bios page, hit F12 and use "page Down" where needed to get a shot of all settings. open the dram, power.. etc submenus and hit F12 on those too.. boot to windows, open the USB key, select all the pics right-click> send to "compressed zip folder". post that folder in this thread so we can take a look.


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris123NT*
> 
> For 1.35 vcore set VCCIN to 1.95, LLC to level 8 (so it doesn't spike over 2V) and see if the crashing stops. If it does then lower vcore a bit and see if you're still stable.
> 
> Also try boosting VCCSA (system agent) to 1.0


Chris I tried all those things changed input voltage sa voltage and made it to level 8 and still crashed. now try less voltage ? the bsod is watch dog timeout

Also, I am not at 1.31v and i boot up into windows with 44 multi, but if I go to use realbench stress or x264, realbench just stops, no errors in log but the stressing stops

in x264 it says h264 encoding has stopped responding.

Any ideas?

EDIT, I lowered multi to 43 and no errors so far, 2 loops through on x264. U think 4.4 is just to high to get? Seems like i should be able to, if not I can always replace it


----------



## Chris123NT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Chris I tried all those things changed input voltage sa voltage and made it to level 8 and still crashed. now try less voltage ? the bsod is watch dog timeout
> 
> Also, I am not at 1.31v and i boot up into windows with 44 multi, but if I go to use realbench stress or x264, realbench just stops, no errors in log but the stressing stops
> 
> in x264 it says h264 encoding has stopped responding.
> 
> Any ideas?
> 
> EDIT, I lowered multi to 43 and no errors so far, 2 loops through on x264. U think 4.4 is just to high to get? Seems like i should be able to, if not I can always replace it


We're talking about a 5960X here right?

If so I would definitely get it replaced if you can, for a grand you should be able to get 4.4-4.5 IMO, mine is not a good chip by any means and I can hit 4.4 with 1.32 vcore (possibly lower but that's this weekend's project). What is your batch number?


----------



## thrgk

Not sure. Mean is there any other steps I can take to see if I can get 4.4 stable at 1 33 or so? Might just be my oc skills and not the chip


----------



## Fidelitas

http://valid.canardpc.com/dvp4d0

4.5 at 1.341 (45x100) (4,000 cache)


----------



## VSG

Why do you have a triple channel memory configuration in there?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fidelitas*
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/dvp4d0
> 
> 4.5 at 1.341 (45x100) (4,000 cache)


nice! 4K cache is very good.

geggeg - nice catch!


----------



## Fidelitas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Why do you have a triple channel memory configuration in there?


Had a stick loose in the socket...lol. Here's the right memory in place.



http://valid.x86.fr/k2863if

Currently playing with a 166 strap at 4.7 and some change. Stable on Aida for about 20 minutes now. 1.365v


----------



## VSG

^ Been hearing that a lot with the DDR4 sticks/sockets. Some guys have had boot issues as well till they re-inserted the sticks. Are the latches not enough to counter the bow in the pins?


----------



## Fidelitas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> ^ Been hearing that a lot with the DDR4 sticks/sockets. Some guys have had boot issues as well till they re-inserted the sticks. Are the latches not enough to counter the bow in the pins?


I am not sure why it came loose. I have been working all evening on my RVE build. I am going to have to use the Crucial with it until Wednesday when my other memory arrives. The new RVE is definitely not as cool looking as the RIVBE, but its a nice board. I like this new Haswel E and X99 platform, but I am in agreement with JMPBoy that the 4960X on a RIVBE is definitely a fantastic system. At this point, I am wondering why I spent the money to build two new X99 systems. I am not so sure that they got all the bugs out of this new platform yet. The Haswell does out perform my 4960 in some things but it sure is more of a pain to OC. Jmpboy taught me how to OC by 4960X and I have it running 4.7 24/7 without it ever getting warmer than 65c. I am watching my 5960 hitting 74c on 1.365v. It definitely runs hotter than the 4960X


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fidelitas*
> 
> I am not sure why it came loose. I have been working all evening on my RVE build. I am going to have to use the Crucial with it until Wednesday when my other memory arrives. The new RVE is definitely not as cool looking as the RIVBE, but its a nice board. I like this new Haswel E and X99 platform, but I am in agreement with JMPBoy that the 4960X on a RIVBE is definitely a fantastic system. At this point, I am wondering why I spent the money to build two new X99 systems. I am not so sure that they got all the bugs out of this new platform yet. The Haswell does out perform my 4960 in some things but it sure is more of a pain to OC. Jmpboy taught me how to OC by 4960X and I have it running 4.7 24/7 without it ever getting warmer than 65c. I am watching my 5960 hitting 74c on 1.365v. It definitely runs hotter than the 4960X


^^...the 4960X / RIVE BE is my fav combo, too (up to 5.165 on phase DDR3 / 2800 'tight' , never mind DICE / LN2)...keeping it for now at least, though also looking forward to finish my Rampage V build late this week / early next week...for now, X99 is definitely trickier to set up, but to be fair, it's a new chipset AND a new CPU line, so some stability / teething issues are to be expected...hopefully, BIOS updates keep coming...especially w/ Shamino back in the Asus frame ?!


----------



## Chris123NT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fidelitas*
> 
> I am not sure why it came loose. I have been working all evening on my RVE build. I am going to have to use the Crucial with it until Wednesday when my other memory arrives. The new RVE is definitely not as cool looking as the RIVBE, but its a nice board. I like this new Haswel E and X99 platform, but I am in agreement with JMPBoy that the 4960X on a RIVBE is definitely a fantastic system. At this point, I am wondering why I spent the money to build two new X99 systems. I am not so sure that they got all the bugs out of this new platform yet. The Haswell does out perform my 4960 in some things but it sure is more of a pain to OC. Jmpboy taught me how to OC by 4960X and I have it running 4.7 24/7 without it ever getting warmer than 65c. I am watching my 5960 hitting 74c on 1.365v. It definitely runs hotter than the 4960X


5960 is pushing the extra heat purely because of the 2 extra cores that are in the mix. The bugs will be worked out though as with any new platform. Just keep up to date on the BIOS updates, lots of fixes coming pretty fast. Raja has been really good about posting new BIOS updates for all of the ASUS boards, and Shamino is giving darn near real time bios updates when he fixes something on the R5E.


----------



## Aftermath2006

So im hitting 4.4 at 1.32 vcore and 4.0 cache at 1.2 but cant get memory over 2666 even at 1.35v im using the gskill 3000mhz ram i have messed with vccio vcssa and about every other thing i can think of in the last 3 days to get something dialed in but that looks like my limit should i be happy there or try another cpu all feedback is greatly welcome


----------



## Chris123NT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aftermath2006*
> 
> So im hitting 4.4 at 1.32 vcore and 4.0 cache at 1.2 but cant get memory over 2666 even at 1.35v im using the gskill 3000mhz ram i have messed with vccio vcssa and about every other thing i can think of in the last 3 days to get something dialed in but that looks like my limit should i be happy there or try another cpu all feedback is greatly welcome


Sounds like the IMC in your CPU just can't muster that RAM speed when combined with the overclock on the core and the cache. Have you tried seeing if you are stable at say 2400 mhz on the ram?


----------



## Aftermath2006

It seems stable at 2133,2400,2666 i go over that and it done also only the 100 strap will playnice 125 and above
Hangs at post and have to clear cmos and bring it back to 100 which i beleive is part of the problem with getting the higher ram to run


----------



## Fidelitas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aftermath2006*
> 
> So im hitting 4.4 at 1.32 vcore and 4.0 cache at 1.2 but cant get memory over 2666 even at 1.35v im using the gskill 3000mhz ram i have messed with vccio vcssa and about every other thing i can think of in the last 3 days to get something dialed in but that looks like my limit should i be happy there or try another cpu all feedback is greatly welcome


I hit 3666 with the same RAM your using, but on a 125 strap. For some reason the X99 board doesn't like memory speed over 2400 on the 100 strap.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> ^ Been hearing that a lot with the DDR4 sticks/sockets. Some guys have had boot issues as well till they re-inserted the sticks. Are the latches not enough to counter the bow in the pins?


Yes.


----------



## centvalny

Testing R5E new bios 3200 4x4GB profile with ram @ 1.25V



http://imgur.com/lmmuI9a


----------



## Silent Scone

Damn, dat RAM! 1.25v? What sticks?









Still playing with bench clocks here. Stable at 4.86 with 1.43v (3000C17). Score dropped off a couple hundred points as I was having issues as didn't realise DRAM eventual wasn't set correctly.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4128170


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *centvalny*
> 
> Testing R5E new bios 3200 4x4GB profile with ram @ 1.25V


20 tRAS?


----------



## thrgk

you guys think if I cannot get 4.4ghz stable at 1.35 with input 1

95 llc on high and cache auto that I should maybe try using strap instead of 100x44? has anyone found it to be more stable where 100 wasn't ?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> 20 tRAS?


actually, what's key is the NB clock. very nice!


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> you guys think if I cannot get 4.4ghz stable at 1.35 with input 1
> 
> 95 llc on high and cache auto that I should maybe try using strap instead of 100x44? has anyone found it to be more stable where 100 wasn't ?


Reset everything to default
Set manual cpu voltage to 1.35v
Set CPU multiplier to sync all cores at 44
Set input voltage to 1.9v
Set LLC to level 8.
Run your stress test

If you aren't stable with that, you can try the 125 strap but I don't think you'd have any more luck with it. You might want to look at your return policy from where you bought it from and try to get it swapped for another if a high overclock is important to you.

Otherwise start taking your CPU multiplier down to 43, 42, etc until you are stable. You shouldn't have to mess with any other settings besides the ones I mentioned at this point.


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Well I think I got a dud of a 5960x.
> 
> I have
> voltage at 1.35v,
> input voltage at 1.95-2
> ratio at 44 or 45
> cache voltage 1.25 cache ratio auto
> 
> and it crashes in realbench after 5 minutes.
> 
> Any settings u guys think I can change to get it more stable? Maybe I can get a replacement from where I bought it and see if the new one is better


I've given up on realbench. I can't get it stable. I suspect it's the video card drivers or something else that's actually tripping the stress test since uses your GPUs as well as your CPU. My desktop pulls close to 900W at the wall when using realbench with my 3 780's.

I can do Aida64 at 1.35v @ 4.625 and it's x264 stable at 4.5Ghz but I can't for the life of me get Asus Realbench stable even with 4.4Ghz @ 1.35v


----------



## thrgk

Yea I have cleared cmos and started over but no matter x264 stops responding and real bench stress just stop. I'll get a replacement from amazon if it's better great if not I'll keep whichever is best.


----------



## He1p1ess n00b

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> Wait, cache ratio has its own vcore? I'm confused. I left mine at stock 30x ratio, if I bump it up to 33-35, what voltage do I alter?


I'm confused too. We together confused because it's too hard reading here when noone posts their achieved results telling exact voltages, instead of just only vcore and nothing more. But noone posts their cache or ring voltages, IMC voltages, LLC, input power and some other main voltages and without this supplemental adjustings its hard to comprehend


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> I've given up on realbench. I can't get it stable. I suspect it's the video card drivers or something else that's actually tripping the stress test since uses your GPUs as well as your CPU. My desktop pulls close to 900W at the wall when using realbench with my 3 780's.
> 
> I can do Aida64 at 1.35v @ 4.625 and it's x264 stable at 4.5Ghz but I can't for the life of me get Asus Realbench stable even with 4.4Ghz @ 1.35v


Hello

With X99 and nVidia video cards 344.11 drivers need to be used. If these drivers are used any instability seen with RealBench is due to system instability.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> With X99 and nVidia video cards 344.11 drivers need to be used. If these drivers are used any instability seen with RealBench is due to system instability.


Yeah, works fine with the new drivers.


----------



## tistou77

Hello

In h24, what is maximum voltage for the uncore (voltage cache, I believe)?

1.20 or 1.35v?

thanks


----------



## Praz

Hello

Nice results Raja for both memory and cache speed.


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> With X99 and nVidia video cards 344.11 drivers need to be used. If these drivers are used any instability seen with RealBench is due to system instability.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, works fine with the new drivers.
Click to expand...

I do have 344.11 drivers but I've seen the pop up saying that the graphics driver has recovered from a crash. How come I can do both X264 encoding and Aida64 but still fail Asus Realbench even if I clock it down by 200mhz when I passed the other two with higher clocks on the same voltage. IBT, Aida64, and encoding are all fine but realbench is not









EDIT: I spy Bios revision 0007


----------



## bastian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> I do have 344.11 drivers but I've seen the pop up saying that the graphics driver has recovered from a crash. How come I can do both X264 encoding and Aida64 but still fail Asus Realbench even if I clock it down by 200mhz when I passed the other two with higher clocks on the same voltage. IBT, Aida64, and encoding are all fine but realbench is not
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: I spy Bios revision 0007


Its possible there may still be driver issues, so I would submit feedback through nVidia Driver Feedback. Doesn't hurt.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *He1p1ess n00b*
> 
> I'm confused too. We together confused because it's too hard reading here when noone posts their achieved results telling exact voltages, instead of just only vcore and nothing more. But noone posts their cache or ring voltages, IMC voltages, LLC, input power and some other main voltages and without this supplemental adjustings its hard to comprehend


if you read back through the thread you will see results with the info you are looking for.


----------



## carlhil2

MC has the Deluxe back in stock, 'bout to go pay them a visit, might make them swap my cpu for a new one also, decisions...


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Yeah, works fine with the new drivers.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Very nice. I've been holding cache V at 1.2-ish which is good for 4.1 cache on this sample. What did you have cache V at in this example?

I'm still on 0603 bios, and I'm seeing this consistently. Haven't seen it mentioned here:



if you look at the name of the settings after loading and F2 back into bios.. there's several "characters" showing up in the last loaded field. If I right arrow to the next bios screen and then back, they are gone and the save file name is the same as the slot name. Can you replicate this?


----------



## elektro4life

Hoping someone could help me with the issue I've been having on my x99 deluxe with the 5960x chip and GSkills 3000Mhz RAM. First time booting up I got an "Overcloacking Failed" error. I went into my BIOS and XMP for some reason is enabled , my cpu strap is at 125Mhz with the core multiplier at 28. Everytime I try to adjust these and do a save/exit it always reverts back to the settings I just mentioned. Any idea why this is?


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elektro4life*
> 
> Hoping someone could help me with the issue I've been having on my x99 deluxe with the 5960x chip and GSkills 3000Mhz RAM. First time booting up I got an "Overcloacking Failed" error. I went into my BIOS and XMP for some reason is enabled , my cpu strap is at 125Mhz with the core multiplier at 28. Everytime I try to adjust these and do a save/exit it always reverts back to the settings I just mentioned. Any idea why this is?


Clear CMOS and try again?


----------



## elektro4life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> Clear CMOS and try again?


I have done this at least a few times already, to no success.Why would it be stuck on XMP like that?


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elektro4life*
> 
> I have done this at least a few times already, to no success.Why would it be stuck on XMP like that?


The Auto option might be selecting XMP for you? I'm not sure. When I clear CMOS, xmp isn't enabled for me. (RVE)

Edit: Head over to this thread and ask [email protected], he might be able to help you more:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1510328/asus-x99-motherboard-series-official-support-thread-north-america/1000


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Very nice. I've been holding cache V at 1.2-ish which is good for 4.1 cache on this sample. What did you have cache V at in this example?
> 
> I'm still on 0603 bios, and I'm seeing this consistently. Haven't seen it mentioned here:
> 
> 
> 
> if you look at the name of the settings after loading and F2 back into bios.. there's several "characters" showing up in the last loaded field. If I right arrow to the next bios screen and then back, they are gone and the save file name is the same as the slot name. Can you replicate this?


I've had this on the Deluxe bud. Gremlins!


----------



## Fidelitas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elektro4life*
> 
> I have done this at least a few times already, to no success.Why would it be stuck on XMP like that?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elektro4life*
> 
> I have done this at least a few times already, to no success.Why would it be stuck on XMP like that?


Check out your switches on your motherboard and make sure your easy xmp is not turned on and that your OC switch is not in the tune ratio and block position. If that doesn't work, reflash your bios.


----------



## elektro4life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> The Auto option might be selecting XMP for you? I'm not sure. When I clear CMOS, xmp isn't enabled for me. (RVE)
> 
> Edit: Head over to this thread and ask [email protected], he might be able to help you more:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1510328/asus-x99-motherboard-series-official-support-thread-north-america/1000


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fidelitas*
> 
> Check out your switches on your motherboard and make sure your easy xmp is not turned on and that your OC switch is not in the tune ratio and block position. If that doesn't work, reflash your bios.


Oh shoot. I can confirm that the EZ xmp switch was turned on as I was under the impression that was needed in order to enable XMP. The OC switch I am not sure what that is set to, whereabouts is that one located?

This is the first build I've done myself so I apologize if some of my questions are dumb/obvious as this is my first experience with all of this and manual OC'ing.

*Edit: OC switch you're referring inside the AI tweaker correct?


----------



## Silent Scone

This BF error is a pain in the arse and I hope it's sorted on 903. Something isn't kicking in when reloading the old profiles.

It's got to be training related as loading optimised defaults, rebooting then selecting XMP, rebooting and finally reapplying old oc profile then works

Edit: this only happens after a failed post. Just playing with timings but kind of annoying having to do that after every other failed post lol


----------



## CrazyElf

Quick question.

Judging by this thread, for the 8-core 5960X CPU, is 4.4 to 4.6 GHz the kind of OC that one would expect for 24-7 usage (say 1.35V or less VCore, 1.3V or less CPU Ring, and 2.1V or less VRIN combined with lowering the Uncore)? That sounds comparable to what the 4770K was getting, assuming average luck on the silicon lottery.

Did you guys watercool your VRMs as well for the motherboards?


----------



## Silent Scone

Water cooling VRMs is a waste of time. It dumps heat into your loop that the boards stock cooling is perfectly capable of dispersing as long as you've good airflow.


----------



## marc0053

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyElf*
> 
> Quick question.
> 
> Judging by this thread, for the 8-core 5960X CPU, is 4.4 to 4.6 GHz the kind of OC that one would expect for 24-7 usage (say 1.35V or less VCore, 1.3V or less CPU Ring, and 2.1V or less VRIN combined with lowering the Uncore)? That sounds comparable to what the 4770K was getting, assuming average luck on the silicon lottery.
> 
> Did you guys watercool your VRMs as well for the motherboards?


My 5960x maxes out at 4.5GHz @ 1.415V stable. I can get 4.6GHz for a few benches but nowhere near stable with 1.48V ish. I can do 1.25V for 42GHz uncore
batch number is 3423B492.

On my rampage iv extreme motherboard, I placed a motherboard waterblock and seen absolutely no difference in performance anywhere from 4.5 to 5.4 GHz on a 3970x with either 16 or 32 GB of 2400 MHz ram (4 sticks of 4gb and 8gb, respectively). Therefore I assume since the ASUS RVE is supposed to have better vrm cooling from the heatsink that a waterblock may only end up increasing the restriction in your loop, additional heat and cost of buying the block.

Nice to see others from Ontario, Canada in here


----------



## Mhill2029

Hmm, the limitation of overclocking on the 5960X is disappointing. I want to go X99 myself, but I'm concerned I'd see no benefit unless I hit at around 4.5Ghz, compared to my 3930K.


----------



## Mitchell7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mhill2029*
> 
> Hmm, the limitation of overclocking on the 5960X is disappointing. I want to go X99 myself, but I'm concerned I'd see no benefit unless I hit at around 4.5Ghz, compared to my 3930K.


Considering the 5960X is an 8 core CPU with 16 Threads I wouldn't call 4.4-4.5GHz disappointing at all, especially since its stock clock is 3GHz which makes that a 1.4-1.5GHz overclock...

Generally speaking the more cores/threads the harder it is to push higher frequencies, and given that my 5930K can really only hit 4.5GHz for stable 24/7 use without requiring a huge vcore increase I'd say the 5960X chips are pretty impressive on that front.


----------



## Eugenius

You guys and the voltages. Asus says cpu vcore can be up to 1.4 given temps are in check. Cache with an OC can be in 1.35-1.45v range. Refer to raja oc guide.


----------



## marc0053

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mhill2029*
> 
> Hmm, the limitation of overclocking on the 5960X is disappointing. I want to go X99 myself, but I'm concerned I'd see no benefit unless I hit at around 4.5Ghz, compared to my 3930K.


Other than benching and wanting new stuff as it comes out, I haven't seen the huge leap in performance for my daily stuff. I have to say that coming from a i7 3930k @ 4.8GHz, to 3970X @ 4.8GHz to i7 4930k @ 4.6 GHz to a 5960x @ 4.5 GHz, everyday tasks feel as "snappy" on all those cpus I had before with very little improvement.

But the 5960x fits well in the e-peen








That 22K+ physics score in 3dmark sure is a welcome too.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eugenius*
> 
> You guys and the voltages. Asus says cpu vcore can be up to 1.4 given temps are in check. Cache with an OC can be in 1.35-1.45v range. Refer to raja oc guide.


Who has said that isn't the case?


----------



## Eugenius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Who has said that isn't the case?


People asking about safe voltages. Just 1-2 pages back...


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat

1.25V under Air and 1.35V Vcore under water 24/7 for Haswell E.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eugenius*
> 
> People asking about safe voltages. Just 1-2 pages back...


lol - 24/7 safe voltage is a personal choice.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat

That´s also true


----------



## Silent Scone

1.44v is the most I've put through mine so far.


----------



## Chris123NT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mhill2029*
> 
> Hmm, the limitation of overclocking on the 5960X is disappointing. I want to go X99 myself, but I'm concerned I'd see no benefit unless I hit at around 4.5Ghz, compared to my 3930K.


I have a 3930k @ 4.5 and my 5960x is @ 4.4. The 5960 blows the 3930 out of the water, even in single threaded tasks.


----------



## Mhill2029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris123NT*
> 
> I have a 3930k @ 4.5 and my 5960x is @ 4.4. The 5960 blows the 3930 out of the water, even in single threaded tasks.


The only thing stopping me is limited stocks of ddr4 in europe and the prices are insane! 32Gb gskill ripjaws4 2666 = £500


----------



## thrgk

Anyone know where the LLC control on the MSI X99 AC Power is? All I have is Vdroop control which i can do 25,50,75,or 100%.

which i think is the same thing?


----------



## Silent Scone

Sounds like it, yes. It's for input voltage (VRIN) don't forget.


----------



## Fidelitas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MehlstaubtheCat*
> 
> 1.25V under Air and 1.35V Vcore under water 24/7 for Haswell E.


I agree, however, I would not consider an AIO falling under the description, "under water'. I would caution anyone with an AIO system, such as the Corsair H series, to act as if your cooling your CPU with a air cooled heat sink.


----------



## thrgk

so set my vdroop(llc) to 100%? and vrin to 1.95?


----------



## Fidelitas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> so set my vdroop(llc) to 100%? and vrin to 1.95?


1.90 on the VRIN is adequate for most overclocks


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> so set my vdroop(llc) to 100%? and vrin to 1.95?


1.9 and leave it at 50%


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> 1.9 and leave it at 50%


^^ this. In fact, start with VRIN lower... like 1.85 and add if needed.


----------



## thrgk

Why can I go an hour or more (haven't tried more) of aid64 and be fine but x264 crashes in 2 loops ? Seems weird


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> 1.44v is the most I've put through mine so far.


Talk about conservative. I've gone up to 1.5 trying to push for a stable overclock. Sadly, it seems like between 1.35 to 1.5 there's very poor scaling. You'll probably get only 100 more mhz than if you decided to stay under 1.35v. That's nothing new but just a bit disappointing.

_There's certainly nothing disappointing having a 4.5Ghz 8 core processors that can bench the same numbers as 10 and 12 core Xeons AND hit the same frame rates as a OC'd 4790K in gaming.







_


----------



## thrgk

whats so weird is i boot into windows 4.4, with 1.28 volts, idk how 1.35 isnt enough to be stable under stress test. so weird lol.

AID64 doesnt crash me tho, maybe ill try prime and see, or even 3dmark, i feel like it may be x264 tbh


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> whats so weird is i boot into windows 4.4, with 1.28 volts, idk how 1.35 isnt enough to be stable under stress test. so weird lol.


I can boot into windows at 4.625 with 1.27v but asus realbench still isn't happy with 1.35v at 4.375.









I'll try to use either 1.4 or 1.45 this afternoon when I get home.


----------



## thrgk

1.4??? Doesn't it get to hot ? At 1.35 I hit 83c


----------



## C64C

My i7-5820K validated @ 5.0 GHz



http://valid.canardpc.com/iettu9


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Nah, I'm on water. For me, 1.4v is only a couple cores hitting 80. 1.45v with Aida64 gets "too hot" with all of the cores in the 80's. That's of course with Aida64 artificial stress test so nothing will realistically stress it to that level.


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *C64C*
> 
> My i7-5820K validated @ 5.0 GHz
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/iettu9


Aww yea. Fearless. 1.495!









EDIT:

Here was mine validated: http://valid.x86.fr/mts3b4


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> My 5960x maxes out at 4.5GHz @ 1.415V stable. I can get 4.6GHz for a few benches but nowhere near stable with 1.48V ish. I can do 1.25V for 42GHz uncore
> batch number is 3423B492.
> On my rampage iv extreme motherboard, I placed a motherboard waterblock and seen absolutely no difference in performance anywhere from 4.5 to 5.4 GHz on a 3970x with either 16 or 32 GB of 2400 MHz ram (4 sticks of 4gb and 8gb, respectively). Therefore I assume since the ASUS RVE is supposed to have better vrm cooling from the heatsink that a waterblock may only end up increasing the restriction in your loop, additional heat and cost of buying the block.
> Nice to see others from Ontario, Canada in here


Hi Mark - have you tried various straps? Check 166x28 or x27 with VSA at ~ 1.0, V_in ! 1.9 or 1.89V LLC 7. Leave the ram at 2133. At least with my "average" chip this was surprisingly good.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mhill2029*
> 
> The only thing stopping me is limited stocks of ddr4 in europe and the prices are insane! 32Gb gskill ripjaws4 2666 = £500


32GB? YOu really need that? Look at those budget crucials, some good kits are out there.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> whats so weird is i boot into windows 4.4, with 1.28 volts, idk how 1.35 isnt enough to be stable under stress test. so weird lol.
> 
> AID64 doesnt crash me tho, maybe ill try prime and see, or even 3dmark, i feel like it may be x264 tbh


I'm sure that for AID64 you are using the most recent version (beta) and checking each of the boxes in the stress test?


----------



## marc0053

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Hi Mark - have you tried various straps? Check 166x28 or x27 with VSA at ~ 1.0, V_in ! 1.9 or 1.89V LLC 7. Leave the ram at 2133. At least with my "average" chip this was surprisingly good.


Thanks Jmpboy








I'll give that a try.
I think you need manual vcore voltage for strap 125 and 166 and not adaptive or offset?


----------



## thrgk

I get my replacement 5960x Thursday, I hope it OC's better then this one...


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> Thanks Jmpboy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll give that a try.
> I think you need manual vcore voltage for strap 125 and 166 and not adaptive or offset?


Give it a shot. memory at 3000 (actual is 2998) works. I didn't try lower ram speeds.
With 166, the bios automatically selects Manual voltages, so go with that. (adaptive only works on 100)


----------



## Mydog

Still below 80C on the cores barely


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Still below 80C on the cores barely
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


lol - cpu is dragging that ram around like an anchor.


----------



## Joa3d43

...well, R5E FINALLY arrived this afternoon...







...w-cooling 1st, then s.th. a bit stronger ...going to be interesting how that compares to the X99 Deluxe build I did earlier


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> lol - cpu is dragging that ram around like an anchor.


Tell me about it









Just tried to run it at 2400 MHz CL15-15-15-35 2T with 1.35V and upped the System agent a bit but I just get BSOD, even at stock speed it will not do 1T.









The memory is going back to the shop tomorrow, still all they got for trade are som Corsair 2800 MHz CL 17's


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...well, R5E FINALLY arrived this afternoon...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...w-cooling 1st, then s.th. a bit stronger ...going to be interesting how that compares to the X99 Deluxe build I did earlier


enjoy! new 5960X or the one you had earlier?


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> enjoy! new 5960X or the one you had earlier?


...different one (this is a new mobo / CPU combo) ...going to dinner first before I open up any new boxes...btw, what's the latest 'available' R5E BIOS ? I downloaded 007 for later installment yesterday, but did I read s.th. about '8xx or 9xx' ?


----------



## Chris123NT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...different one (this is a new mobo / CPU combo) ...going to dinner first before I open up any new boxes...btw, what's the latest 'available' R5E BIOS ? I downloaded 007 for later installment yesterday, but did I read s.th. about '8xx or 9xx' ?


0007 is still the latest for the R5E.


----------



## lilchronic

i7 5960X @ 6620.73 MHz
http://www.asrock.com/news/index.asp?id=2364


----------



## overclockerjames

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> i7 5960X @ 6620.73 MHz
> http://www.asrock.com/news/index.asp?id=2364


1.8 volts?!









stock is what, 1.2? I'm at 1.270 for 4.4, at 1.8 that cpu is not going to last.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *overclockerjames*
> 
> 1.8 volts?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stock is what, 1.2? I'm at 1.270 for 4.4, at 1.8 that cpu is not going to last.


it's just for a cpu-z submission and it's frozen....


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *overclockerjames*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> i7 5960X @ 6620.73 MHz
> http://www.asrock.com/news/index.asp?id=2364
> 
> 
> 
> 1.8 volts?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stock is what, 1.2? I'm at 1.270 for 4.4, at 1.8 that cpu is not going to last.
Click to expand...

it last just fine when you use LN2 to protect it from the cold.. folks bench same CPU for years sometimes under LN2 at insane volts. Besides, Nicks a pro


----------



## CaliLife17

Anyone have a working link for the new CPU-Z beta? the link I have seen (http://www.cpuid.com/medias/files/softwares/betas/cpuz_x64.zip) doesn't seem to work

Have 2 5960x's I need to test. This will be on a RVE. I have been reading Prime95 newest version shouldn't be used for OC stable test as it just heats is up and puts more load on it then it should, so what are people using to test OC?

Also reading it looks like I should set CPU voltage to 1.3v, and set a 45 Multi (100xblck) and see if it boots.

Should I also set input voltage to 1.9? and what is the best LLC? all on custom loop


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris123NT*
> 
> 0007 is still the latest for the R5E.


Thanks !


----------



## Fidelitas

Does anyone know of a good solution for cooling VRM's on the X99 deluxe. I am trying to find a fan with a bracket that will allow me to point it directly on the top caps above my socket. My biggest challenge is that my radiator and fans leave me no room to get to creative. I need a fan and bracket that will allow me to get creative. I find it hard to believe that everyone over clocking above 4.0 is using test benches and since the Asus rep's are recommending putting a fan on the VRM for oc's above 4.0 (see oc guide by Raja) someone out there must of come up with something to use for that purpose.


----------



## centvalny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Still below 80C on the cores barely


Awesome CPU Mydog


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Still below 80C on the cores barely
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice one! Just one thing though, are you adamant those temps are right? As core temp for me is out by a mile


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Nice one! Just one thing though, are you adamant those temps are right? As core temp for me is out by a mile


I've tested both Coretemp and Realtemp and they are very similar, you have to use Coretemp RC7 tho.


----------



## [email protected]

4.6 CPU, 4.6 cache, water-cooled 2hours RB pass:


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> 4.6 CPU, 4.6 cache, water-cooled 2hours RB pass:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Well done Raja








Temps on water and Cores?


----------



## centvalny

Awesome run Raja


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Well done Raja
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Temps on water and Cores?


75C or so on hottest core fully loaded during this run on my water loop.


----------



## Silent Scone

4.6 cache is very tidy


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> 75C or so on hottest core fully loaded during this run on my water loop.


Cool, single loop on CPU?

Oh! can you send me your memory, I'd like to replicate your run


----------



## [email protected]

Yes dedicated loop on CPU with thermochill rads in series.


----------



## Silent Scone

Nice.

Where I've taken the Titans out of my loop real bench/ AID64 temps max out at 54c @ 1.19v 4.35Ghz.


----------



## tistou77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tistou77*
> 
> Hello
> 
> In h24, what is maximum voltage for the uncore (voltage cache, I believe)?
> 
> 1.20 or 1.35v?
> 
> thanks


Up









And What exactly is the "adaptive" tension?

I try to have as much information as possible while waiting to mount the configuration

Thanks for your help


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fidelitas*
> 
> Does anyone know of a good solution for cooling VRM's on the X99 deluxe. I am trying to find a fan with a bracket that will allow me to point it directly on the top caps above my socket. My biggest challenge is that my radiator and fans leave me no room to get to creative. I need a fan and bracket that will allow me to get creative. I find it hard to believe that everyone over clocking above 4.0 is using test benches and since the Asus rep's are recommending putting a fan on the VRM for oc's above 4.0 (see oc guide by Raja) someone out there must of come up with something to use for that purpose.


Still think that's not really necessary but look at what MSI did for their z97 XPower with the fan bracket and fan. I know the fan is available separately, maybe the bracket is too?


----------



## Silent Scone

my VRM temps never exceed 50c. If you've got a radiator mounted topside, if its drawing air away and you have good air flow it really shouldn't be an issue. Some full rad cases do get quite hot, I'd look at ways of getting your case temps down firstly.


----------



## Mydog

@[email protected] and others
Which stress test should one use on X99 to check stability on a OC'ed CPU if any and which should not be used?

For me personally would not use:
Prime95
IBT
Linex
OCCT

But I will use:
Realbench
x264 bench
CB11.5
CB15
Wprime 1024
3DMark(Firestrike, 11, etc)
Games (BF4, ++)
XTU
Aida64

Thoughts?


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> @[email protected] and others
> Which stress test should one use on X99 to check stability on a OC'ed CPU if any and which should not be used?
> 
> For me personally would not use:
> Prime95
> IBT
> Linex
> OCCT
> 
> But I will use:
> Realbench
> x264 bench
> CB11.5
> CB15
> Wprime 1024
> 3DMark(Firestrike, 11, etc)
> Games (BF4, ++)
> XTU
> Aida64
> 
> Thoughts?


Hello

RealBench, x264 and Memtest For Windows will get the system close to where it needs to be. After that it is down to using the apps/games you normally use.


----------



## thrgk

For some reason if I set my ram at XMP(didnt change cpu strap when i did) it wont boot, it shuts down and then says your bios settings have been set to default etc. U guys using xmp or just input it all manually? Mine doesnt go to 2666mhz on the frequency, unless i do 125 cpu strap


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> RealBench, x264 and Memtest For Windows will get the system close to where it needs to be. After that it is down to using the apps/games you normally use.


I totally agree but I still see people who claims the OC isn't stable before it can run for XX hours on Prime or IBT etc and no other benchmarks can get the CPU hotter therefor stress the CPU better which to me is nonsense. I don't have the technical knowledge to explain why using those kind of software are no good.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> I totally agree but I still see people who claims the OC isn't stable before it can run for XX hours on Prime or IBT etc and no other benchmarks can get the CPU hotter therefor stress the CPU better which to me is nonsense. I don't have the technical knowledge to explain why using those kind of software are no good.


Every users methods are different, but it depends what you are using the machine for. If it's merely a games machine, a couple of hours of Realbench / AID64 and just use it for what you built it for. It'll soon fall over if it's not stable, or equally it won't.

I've never ran a singular stress test for more than 5 to 6 hours personally. No overclock is 100% stable.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> I totally agree but I still see people who claims the OC isn't stable before it can run for XX hours on Prime or IBT etc and no other benchmarks can get the CPU hotter therefor stress the CPU better which to me is nonsense. I don't have the technical knowledge to explain why using those kind of software are no good.


Hello

I agree this is stated quite often but it seems as time goes by fewer users are sticking to this flawed assumption. Stability with Prime type unities is only valid if those are the only programs you are using. They apply a load and use a set of instructions few will ever encounter in real life use. And in all honesty neither the CPUs nor motherboards are designed for this type of torture. Since Sandy Bridge I have been able to configure systems to pass Prime type utilities but they will not successfully make it through a 6 hour render in 3ds Max. This is why testing with the programs and games you normally use should be considered the final test of stability. However, Prime is good if one wishes to test the capabilities of the cooling system.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> it's just for a cpu-z submission and it's frozen....


... and really good for nothing else.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> 4.6 CPU, 4.6 cache, water-cooled 2hours RB pass:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I gotta switch off 2 gpus, otherwise... sauna.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> ... and really good for nothing else.


Pub talk?


----------



## CaliLife17

Testing out my 2x 5960x's before I head off to the gym. Only worked on 1 so far. Wont boot into windows at 1.3v at 4.5ghz, will boot into windows at 1.35v at 4.5ghz. Just did a Super quick RealBench run of 10 mins and didnt crash, but really means nothing. Going to fiddle more with it after work tonight.

I am keeping pretty much everything on Auto, at memory is at JEDEC spec of 2133. Going to first dial in my CPU then work on RAM.

Is it worth it from the start to set input voltage to 1.9 and LLC to like 7 or 8? or should i not touch those yet.

EDIT: Running RVE bios 0007


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fidelitas*
> 
> Does anyone know of a good solution for cooling VRM's on the X99 deluxe. I am trying to find a fan with a bracket that will allow me to point it directly on the top caps above my socket. My biggest challenge is that my radiator and fans leave me no room to get to creative. I need a fan and bracket that will allow me to get creative. I find it hard to believe that everyone over clocking above 4.0 is using test benches and since the Asus rep's are recommending putting a fan on the VRM for oc's above 4.0 (see oc guide by Raja) someone out there must of come up with something to use for that purpose.


some times you can "bend/shape one of the two fan ram cooling bridges to fit a vrm area.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Pub talk?











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Nice one! Just one thing though, are you adamant those temps are right? As core temp for me is out by a mile


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> I've tested both Coretemp and Realtemp and they are very similar, you have to use Coretemp RC7 tho.


did you guys change the CPU temp setting in bios from 105 to 85C?


----------



## iBored

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> 75C or so on hottest core fully loaded during this run on my water loop.


What's your raddage?


----------



## ottoore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Still think that's not really necessary but look at what MSI did for their z97 XPower with the fan bracket and fan. I know the fan is available separately, maybe the bracket is too?


Same on x99s XPOWER AC

http://www.eteknix.com/msi-x99s-xpower-ac-lga-2011-3-motherboard-review/


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> I totally agree but I still see people who claims the OC isn't stable before it can run for XX hours on Prime or IBT etc and no other benchmarks can get the CPU hotter therefor stress the CPU better which to me is nonsense. I don't have the technical knowledge to explain why using those kind of software are no good.


Praz nailed it really. The newer versions of Prime load in a way that they are only safe to run at near stock settings. The server processors actually downclock when AVX2 is detected to retain their TDP rating. On the desktop we're free to play and the thing most people don't know is how much current these routines can generate. It can be lethal for a CPU to see that level of current for prolonged periods.

As for the universal validity of various stability testing programs, that's a more difficult question to answer without using illustrations to simplify what occurs at the electrical level on some of the associated buses.

Being brief as possible and focusing on DRAM transfer as an example: Data is moved around the system in high and low logic or signal states. The timing of these systems and those that rely on them needs to be matched closely enough for data to be moved around and interpreted correctly.A burst of data may contain a series of 1s and 0s. The 1s pull more current as they require defined voltage level that is above 0. Each data pattern has a different effect on the timing margin. Some eat into the timing margin more than others (I may illustrate the theory of this in a future guide). If a given stress test does not generate patterns in a way that eats into the timing budget sufficiently to represent how the system is used, the stress test won't be as useful to the end-user.

That's why most stress test programs alternate between different data pattern types. Depending on how effective the rotation is, and how well that pattern causes issues for the system timing margin, it will, or will not, catch potential for instability. So it's wise not to hang one's hat on a single test type. Evaluate what your needs are from the system and try to run a variety of tools to ensure the system is stable in various ways. We also need to bear in mind that some stress tests only focus on a single part of the system, while others will impact multiple areas at once.

Seasoned users usually find a systematic way that leads them from stress tests that focus on individual areas to those that hit the entire system as part of their test regimen. Ultimately, this all comes down to what your requirements are and using enough testing to confirm reasonable stability for the system in its intended usage scenario.

We coded Realbench to generate stress with real-world apps. It's a useful tool for people that encode, render or crunch numbers with their systems. However, it's not the only method out there - there are many tools to evaluate system stability that are perfectly valid.

-Raja


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> did you guys change the CPU temp setting in bios from 105 to 85C?


Nein!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Praz nailed it really. The newer versions of Prime load in a way that they are only safe to run at near stock settings. The server processors actually downclock when AVX2 is detected to retain their TDP rating. On the desktop we're free to play and the thing most people don't know is how much current these routines can generate. It can be lethal for a CPU to see that level of current for prolonged periods.
> 
> As for the universal validity of various stability testing programs, that's a more difficult question to answer without using illustrations to simplify what occurs at the electrical level on some of the associated buses.
> 
> Being brief as possible and focusing on DRAM transfer as an example: Data is moved around the system in high and low logic or signal states. The timing of these systems and those that rely on them needs to be matched closely enough for data to be moved around and interpreted correctly.A burst of data may contain a series of 1s and 0s. The 1s pull more current as they require defined voltage level that is above 0. Each data pattern has a different effect on the timing margin. Some eat into the timing margin more than others (I may illustrate the theory of this in a future guide). If a given stress test does not generate patterns in a way that eats into the timing budget sufficiently to represent how the system is used, the stress test won't be as useful to the end-user.
> 
> That's why most stress test programs alternate between different data pattern types. Depending on how effective the rotation is, and how well that pattern causes issues for the system timing margin, it will, or will not, catch potential for instability. So it's wise not to hang one's hat on a single test type. Evaluate what your needs are from the system and try to run a variety of tools to ensure the system is stable in various ways. We also need to bear in mind that some stress tests only focus on a single part of the system, while others will impact multiple areas at once.
> 
> Seasoned users usually find a systematic way that leads them from stress tests that focus on individual areas to those that hit the entire system as part of their test regimen. Ultimately, this all comes down to what your requirements are and using enough testing to confirm reasonable stability for the system in its intended usage scenario.
> 
> We coded Realbench to generate stress with real-world apps. It's a useful tool for people that encode, render or crunch numbers with their systems. However, it's not the only method out there - there are many tools to evaluate system stability that are perfectly valid.
> 
> -Raja


should pin this to the OP.


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ottoore*
> 
> Same on x99s XPOWER AC
> 
> http://www.eteknix.com/msi-x99s-xpower-ac-lga-2011-3-motherboard-review/


That's weird. They include the fan stand but not the fan itself here.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> should pin this to the OP.


Seconded


----------



## Eugenius

I have my 360 ek rad on my top mount. I have it as an intake. Even at load it's not a ton of hot air blowing directly over my vrm or mobo but should I make it an exhaust or leave as is?


----------



## thrgk

I have my 3 480 radiators with pull push on in take and 1 radiator as exhaust is that a good set up or should all be exhaust or? What's optimum


----------



## Eugenius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Praz nailed it really. The newer versions of Prime load in a way that they are only safe to run at near stock settings. The server processors actually downclock when AVX2 is detected to retain their TDP rating. On the desktop we're free to play and the thing most people don't know is how much current these routines can generate. It can be lethal for a CPU to see that level of current for prolonged periods.
> 
> As for the universal validity of various stability testing programs, that's a more difficult question to answer without using illustrations to simplify what occurs at the electrical level on some of the associated buses.
> 
> Being brief as possible and focusing on DRAM transfer as an example: Data is moved around the system in high and low logic or signal states. The timing of these systems and those that rely on them needs to be matched closely enough for data to be moved around and interpreted correctly.A burst of data may contain a series of 1s and 0s. The 1s pull more current as they require defined voltage level that is above 0. Each data pattern has a different effect on the timing margin. Some eat into the timing margin more than others (I may illustrate the theory of this in a future guide). If a given stress test does not generate patterns in a way that eats into the timing budget sufficiently to represent how the system is used, the stress test won't be as useful to the end-user.
> 
> That's why most stress test programs alternate between different data pattern types. Depending on how effective the rotation is, and how well that pattern causes issues for the system timing margin, it will, or will not, catch potential for instability. So it's wise not to hang one's hat on a single test type. Evaluate what your needs are from the system and try to run a variety of tools to ensure the system is stable in various ways. We also need to bear in mind that some stress tests only focus on a single part of the system, while others will impact multiple areas at once.
> 
> Seasoned users usually find a systematic way that leads them from stress tests that focus on individual areas to those that hit the entire system as part of their test regimen. Ultimately, this all comes down to what your requirements are and using enough testing to confirm reasonable stability for the system in its intended usage scenario.
> 
> We coded Realbench to generate stress with real-world apps. It's a useful tool for people that encode, render or crunch numbers with their systems. However, it's not the only method out there - there are many tools to evaluate system stability that are perfectly valid.
> 
> -Raja


Thanks Raja and Praz. This has solidified my notion of avoiding p95, occt, and now I will also stop using IBT. From a methodology standpoint, this makes sense. I may be able to shave off a few mV and max temps once I revisit my max OC.

Gonna stick to real bench. first strike (full test and just cpu or blend), Cinebench, hyperpi, wPrime, x264 although I think real bench incorporates x264


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> We coded Realbench to generate stress with real-world apps. It's a useful tool for people that encode, render or crunch numbers with their systems. However, it's not the only method out there - there are many tools to evaluate system stability that are perfectly valid.
> 
> -Raja


I really wish there was a option to disable the open CL portion of Real Bench during the stress test. I'm positive there's an issue with the GPU acceleration portion of the program. On a fresh install of windows 8.1 with realbench 2.2 with the most up to date drivers, my 3x 780's just don't like luxmark. The luxmark will freeze and windows will ask me if I want to force close that but the hashing and rendering will continue on just fine. Sometimes I'll get a "graphics driver has recovered from a crash" pop up and realbench will die entirely.

I want to be testing the CPU, not the 3 GPUs in the system. It's really taxing to load up the CPU 100% and all thee gpus 100%. I pull close to 900w to 1000W at the wall when I run this app.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> @[email protected] and others
> Which stress test should one use on X99 to check stability on a OC'ed CPU if any and which should not be used?
> 
> For me personally would not use:
> Prime95
> IBT
> Linex
> OCCT
> 
> But I will use:
> Realbench
> x264 bench
> CB11.5
> CB15
> Wprime 1024
> 3DMark(Firestrike, 11, etc)
> Games (BF4, ++)
> XTU
> Aida64
> 
> Thoughts?


...to confirm a good setup, I use XTU (which includes some Prime), Cinebench 11.5 and 15, and the 3d11 processor and combined test (a bit tougher than FS)...

...RealBench, the Skydiver CPU test and 3D Vantage CPU test only if I want to anger myself







(or CPU is frozen)


----------



## Eugenius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> I have my 3 480 radiators with pull push on in take and 1 radiator as exhaust is that a good set up or should all be exhaust or? What's optimum


What cases fits that haha!

I cannot fit pull fans on my 360 64mm thick ek rad









What do you guys think? Guide says to do cold air intake and my front case fan are doing a good job at sucking in fresh air. The iPPC noctua 3000 140 fan as an exhaust is a


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> I really wish there was a option to disable the open CL portion of Real Bench during the stress test. I'm positive there's an issue with the GPU acceleration portion of the program. On a fresh install of windows 8.1 with realbench 2.2 with the most up to date drivers, my 3x 780's just don't like luxmark. The luxmark will freeze and windows will ask me if I want to force close that but the hashing and rendering will continue on just fine. Sometimes I'll get a "graphics driver has recovered from a crash" pop up and realbench will die entirely.
> 
> I want to be testing the CPU, not the 3 GPUs in the system. It's really taxing to load up the CPU 100% and all thee gpus 100%. I pull close to 900w to 1000W at the wall when I run this app.


If you want to run it that way just run the benchmark and leave the stress test out.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> 4.6 CPU, 4.6 cache, water-cooled 2hours RB pass:


...yum yum > synchronous cache and CPU speed







...what cache voltage did you use (and to confirm, I think you mentioned this was a w-cooled system)


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> I really wish there was a option to disable the open CL portion of Real Bench during the stress test. I'm positive there's an issue with the GPU acceleration portion of the program. On a fresh install of windows 8.1 with realbench 2.2 with the most up to date drivers, my 3x 780's just don't like luxmark. The luxmark will freeze and windows will ask me if I want to force close that but the hashing and rendering will continue on just fine. Sometimes I'll get a "graphics driver has recovered from a crash" pop up and realbench will die entirely.
> 
> I want to be testing the CPU, not the 3 GPUs in the system. It's really taxing to load up the CPU 100% and all thee gpus 100%. I pull close to 900w to 1000W at the wall when I run this app.


Hello

You may have some type of issue with your particular system and the nVidia drivers. However, Raja and I have tested RealBench extensively with this platform and once 344.11 all Luxmark issues we experienced were fixed.


----------



## Eugenius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> If you want to run it that way just run the benchmark and leave the stress test out.


Raja, can you provide details on your OC; voltages, settings, etc.

Also, is the real bench benchmark portion (where you are able to isolate the cpu) equal to the stress test section in terms of stability testing? It would be easier to just loop the benchmark then assuming they are equal.


----------



## Ra[email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...yum yum > synchronous cache and CPU speed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...what cache voltage did you use (and to confirm, I think you mentioned this was a w-cooled system)


1.4v cache for 4.6g


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> 1.4v cache for 4.6g


Tx


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> I really wish there was a option to disable the open CL portion of Real Bench during the stress test. I'm positive there's an issue with the GPU acceleration portion of the program. On a fresh install of windows 8.1 with realbench 2.2 with the most up to date drivers, my 3x 780's just don't like luxmark. The luxmark will freeze and windows will ask me if I want to force close that but the hashing and rendering will continue on just fine. Sometimes I'll get a "graphics driver has recovered from a crash" pop up and realbench will die entirely.
> 
> I want to be testing the CPU, not the 3 GPUs in the system. It's really taxing to load up the CPU 100% and all thee gpus 100%. I pull close to 900w to 1000W at the wall when I run this app.
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to run it that way just run the benchmark and leave the stress test out.
Click to expand...

The moment you touch the mouse, the benchmark stops.


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> I really wish there was a option to disable the open CL portion of Real Bench during the stress test. I'm positive there's an issue with the GPU acceleration portion of the program. On a fresh install of windows 8.1 with realbench 2.2 with the most up to date drivers, my 3x 780's just don't like luxmark. The luxmark will freeze and windows will ask me if I want to force close that but the hashing and rendering will continue on just fine. Sometimes I'll get a "graphics driver has recovered from a crash" pop up and realbench will die entirely.
> 
> I want to be testing the CPU, not the 3 GPUs in the system. It's really taxing to load up the CPU 100% and all thee gpus 100%. I pull close to 900w to 1000W at the wall when I run this app.
> 
> 
> 
> Hello
> 
> You may have some type of issue with your particular system and the nVidia drivers. However, Raja and I have tested RealBench extensively with this platform and once 344.11 all Luxmark issues we experienced were fixed.
Click to expand...

Do you have a 3 way SLI setup?


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eugenius*
> 
> Also, is the real bench benchmark portion (where you are able to isolate the cpu) equal to the stress test section in terms of stability testing? It would be easier to just loop the benchmark then assuming they are equal.


Hello

For the most part the benchmark part of RealBench is the same as the stress test. The difference is the stress test runs all parts concurrently and the amount of ram ram can be configured to use the majority available.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> The moment you touch the mouse, the benchmark stops.


Turn it upside down. Or run whatever else you prefer.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> Do you have a 3 way SLI setup?


Hello

Tested single and 2-way. I may be able to test 3-way if I can find a bit of time.


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> The moment you touch the mouse, the benchmark stops.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turn it upside down. Or run whatever else you prefer.
Click to expand...


----------



## SuprUsrStan

It's just strange. After bumping the votlage to 1.4v and dropping almost 200mhz off the core clocks, I've started getting application crashes rather than windows crashes. The application will just end up disappearing. I went as far as to completely drop my video cards back to their stock clocks.

Benchmark mode doesn't check the hashes right?


----------



## Eugenius

Ah now I feel better about my cache voltage. Gonna try to get a cpu/cache frequency sync


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...to confirm a good setup, I use XTU (which includes some Prime), Cinebench 11.5 and 15, and the 3d11 processor and combined test (a bit tougher than FS)...
> 
> ...RealBench, the *Skydiver CPU test* and 3D Vantage CPU test only if I want to anger myself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (or CPU is frozen)


between that and the catzilla raymarch test... killer for the cpu and gpu resp









I agree, the mk11 cpu and combined tests can quickly reveal benchmarking instability.


----------



## Silent Scone

I hate Skydive.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I hate Skydive.


ha! why?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> ha! why?


Lol it favours AMD cards









Plus it was a bit of a mare when it came out as the drivers didn't work with it in my Titans.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I hate Skydive.


ha! why?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Lol it favours AMD cards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plus it was a bit of a mare when it came out as *the drivers didn't work with it in my Titans*.


they still don't really. need to use nvinspector and force 2 (or 3) as the gpu count. NV is (and has been) dominating the scores tho. Would love to see how that 980 does...


----------



## CaliLife17

What do you guys think would be a good Game stress test for an OC. Im going to probably use Aida64 and Realbench to test on the synthetic side. (those seem to be the 2 most used at the moment)

I was thinking maybe BF4 multiplayer and FFXIV:ARR would be a good test.

Need to spend the next week seeing which CPU i want to send back to Amazon.


----------



## Jpmboy

^^ the game itself is the only way.

____________________________________________________

can't say I'm dissatisfied with this cpu... was hoping for beyond 4.7 for benching w/o needing >1.425V (arbitrary, I now.)

"work" clocks, adaptive, LLC 6:

 

cache voltage @ 1.23V.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> between that and the catzilla raymarch test... killer for the cpu and gpu resp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, the mk11 cpu and combined tests can quickly reveal benchmarking instability.


...Skydive CPU test and Vantage CPU test are scary as they generate so much internal heat inside a CPU for a continous 30 sec + - ....whereby tests like XTU are also challenging, but 'pulse' the hard stuff so that it's not a continous load building up ever more internal heat...Cine R15 is getting there also compared to Cine11.5 (mind you at a less dramatic level) ...even with 'light' sub-zero cooling, I have seen core temps go up by 60 C+ in those continous tests, ie starting at -20 C w/ average load when a given higher vCore might be fine, but ending up over +40 C after 30 sec...

...and 5960X Haswell-E being an 8c / 16t, the internal heat build-up issue is even more pertinent...


----------



## lilchronic

What are you using for 'light sub zero cooling', single stage phase and your temps go above 0°c under load ?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> ha! why?
> they still don't really. need to use nvinspector and force 2 (or 3) as the gpu count. NV is (and has been) dominating the scores tho. Would love to see how that 980 does...


I'll do them all soon as I'm on water and I've cherry picked out of the three









Blocks won't be with me till arse end of next week I'd imagine


----------



## Fidelitas

Ram at 4,000 ladies and gentleman.

http://valid.x86.fr/6u25h0


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fidelitas*
> 
> Ram at 4,000 ladies and gentleman.
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/6u25h0












How many volts?


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> What are you using for 'light sub zero cooling', single stage phase and your temps go above 0°c under load ?


...there are variations on the theme even w/ single phase (direct, or via glycol tub etc) but - and this is important - depending on the vCore and load, some/all cores can go from ' - to +' with some of the more extreme + extended CPU tests after 20 seconds or so...even seen it w/ DICE. That said, the CPU 'package' temp will still read '- / frozen' but the cores are a different matter...a Haswell-E 8c / 16t is just tightly packed with transistors, and to really get going w/ 1.55v + on vCore, you probably need LN2


----------



## Mydog

4.7 GHz - 1.31 vcore and 4.2 cache - 1.27v "stable", been playing BF4 on it the last two hours without issues.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> 4.7 GHz - 1.31 vcore and 4.2 cache - 1.27v "stable", been playing BF4 on it the last two hours without issues.


Gold









I'm going to keep binning 5960x's until I get x264 stable 4.7Ghz @ <1.45V. Hopefully it won't take too many tries.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fidelitas*
> 
> Ram at 4,000 ladies and gentleman.
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/6u25h0
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


LOL - that is over the top! nicely done! what terminal Vdimm?
Would be great to see AID64 memory benchmark...


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> Gold
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to keep binning 5960x's until I get x264 stable 4.7Ghz @ <1.45V. Hopefully it won't take too many tries.


I've not tested x264 yet and I don't think it'll pass, need more vcore.

I got an offer on the chip from a guy at hwbot-forum, $1500


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> I've not tested x264 yet and I don't think it'll pass, need more vcore.
> 
> I got an offer on the chip from a guy at hwbot-forum, $1500


Do you think it would pass at 1.35V? If so, it's still gold.


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> Do you think it would pass at 1.35V? If so, it's still gold.


I'll do a test now


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> I've not tested x264 yet and I don't think it'll pass, need more vcore.
> 
> I got an offer on the chip from a guy at hwbot-forum, $1500


ship - I'd sell. But never know what you might get as a replacement. Tried to find that batch locally - no luck.


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> ship - I'd sell. But never know what you might get as a replacement. Tried to find that batch locally - no luck.


I can get my hands on five more of the same batch


----------



## Fidelitas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many volts?


1.35 which is the RAM's suggested voltage at 3000 Gskill Ripjaws


----------



## CaliLife17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> I can get my hands on five more of the same batch


Where do I send the money









Tried throwing it at the screen, doesnt seem to work.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> I can get my hands on five more of the same batch


buy 'em and scalp!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> Do you think it would pass at 1.35V? If so, it's still gold.


so... no x264 bench for win8.1x64?

oh wait - this one? http://www.techarp.com/showarticle.aspx?artno=520


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fidelitas*
> 
> 1.35 which is the RAM's suggested voltage at 3000 Gskill Ripjaws


You got 4000MHz @1.35V? Gskill needs to bin those harder lol


----------



## Fidelitas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*


This is what I ended up with. I am not getting 100% from the top fan and definitely no where to put in on the bottom without removing the drive bays. The fan on the VRM is an old X58 fan from an X58 Extreme edition. I know it definitely looks out of place there but until I can find something else, this is what I am stuck with. Windows 8.1 does not like ram speed of 4000, but 7 Ultimate is eating it up. I will have some AIDA for you later. Take a look at those huge 95cfm fans on the bottom the rad. I have two more up top.


----------



## CaliLife17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> buy 'em and scalp!


THIS, you could really make a profit on those chips if that whole batch is golden.

Curious, what is the batch #?


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> so... no x264 bench for win8.1x64?
> 
> oh wait - this one? http://www.techarp.com/showarticle.aspx?artno=520


Looks good to me. I've been running an old no UI x264 stress test I downloaded a long time ago... Not sure where I got it from, but it just encodes video basically.


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaliLife17*
> 
> THIS, you could really make a profit on those chips if that whole batch is golden.
> 
> Curious, what is the batch #?


Send me a PM and I'll get back to you tomorrow after talking to my shop guy. He brought home one to test today and guess what, OC's very similar to mine.

Batch: 

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> Looks good to me. I've been running an old no UI x264 stress test I downloaded a long time ago... Not sure where I got it from, but it just encodes video basically.


X264 doesn't seem to load CPU to 100% tho, I'm using the latest as in you link.

How much time does it take? minutes? hours?


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> X264 doesn't seem to load CPU to 100% tho, I'm using the latest as in you link.
> 
> How much time does it take? minutes? hours?


Not at a computer right now to find the download link, but here's a thread about the x264 stress test program I'm talking about:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1487922/going-deeper-on-the-x264-v2-stress-test


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> Not at a computer right now to find the download link, but here's a thread about the x264 stress test program I'm talking about:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1487922/going-deeper-on-the-x264-v2-stress-test


I'm just running the benchmark but it's been at it for 10-15 mins+ no issues.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> I'm just running the benchmark but it's been at it for 10-15 mins+ no issues.


~60 minutes is what I shoot for. If you can encode video without issues, then I'd call it stable. I'm not sure what else everyone here uses the 16 threads for, but video encoding is it for me.


----------



## CaliLife17

is it worth it to bump input voltage to 1.9v and LLC to a higher level from the start, or would it be better to stress test with all those on auto, and just start with Core voltage and Multiplier


----------



## jeanjean15

Hi.

I have a question :

Overclocking results at first page are stable overclocking or just screen overclocking ?


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaliLife17*
> 
> is it worth it to bump input voltage to 1.9v and LLC to a higher level from the start, or would it be better to stress test with all those on auto, and just start with Core voltage and Multiplier


My two processors pass all tests at 4.4GHz with everything auto besides CPU voltage set at 1.25V. Input voltage and LLC only seem to make a difference for me up against the frequency wall of the processor (4.5GHz+)

So I guess the answer in my opinion would be to just play with the multiplier and voltage first, then start bumping up CPU input, etc.


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> ~60 minutes is what I shoot for. If you can encode video without issues, then I'd call it stable. I'm not sure what else everyone here uses the 16 threads for, but video encoding is it for me.


Ok, I'll have to do that tomorrow then as it's 1 am here and I need to hit the sack.
Passed the benchmark at least


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeanjean15*
> 
> Hi.
> 
> I have a question :
> 
> Overclocking results at first page are stable overclocking or just screen overclocking ?


Most of them are just booting into windows and grabbing a validation. Not stable.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> I'm just running the benchmark but it's been at it for 10-15 mins+ no issues.


if you can pass realbench.. or even most of the physics test in FM, x264 is a fairly light load.


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> if you can pass realbench.. or even most of the physics test in FM, x264 is a fairly light load.


Realbench - benchmark or stresstest?


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> I really wish there was a option to disable the open CL portion of Real Bench during the stress test. I'm positive there's an issue with the GPU acceleration portion of the program. On a fresh install of windows 8.1 with realbench 2.2 with the most up to date drivers, my 3x 780's just don't like luxmark. The luxmark will freeze and windows will ask me if I want to force close that but the hashing and rendering will continue on just fine. Sometimes I'll get a "graphics driver has recovered from a crash" pop up and realbench will die entirely.
> 
> I want to be testing the CPU, not the 3 GPUs in the system. It's really taxing to load up the CPU 100% and all thee gpus 100%. I pull close to 900w to 1000W at the wall when I run this app.
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to run it that way just run the benchmark and leave the stress test out.
Click to expand...

I can confirm that there's an issue with the OpenCL acceleration portion of the benchmark. When I flipped two of the dip switches off on the RVE and dropped down to only one GTX 780, I'm 100% stable. I'm running 344.11 drivers with completely "stock" reference evga superclock 780's. When I had three GPUs, I was getting driver failures and the luxmark window would just disspear with Realbench halting due to instabilities.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> I can confirm that there's an issue with the OpenCL acceleration portion of the benchmark.


Hello

The issue is with the nVida drivers when used with X99 not RealBench. You will need to wait for nVidia to fix the issue or don't test with RealBench and 3-way SLI. Single card and 2-way was fixed with the latest driver.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Realbench - benchmark or stresstest?


stress... but it works the GPUs very hard, so... AID64 with 8-16G ram for 1+h is just fine too. I'm not controlling the grid with this rig, so... never had a crash using AID64 + 400-1000 laps of memtest (win version) with 75% of ram committed. throw in mk11 physics/combined, and yes - skydiver physics and you're good to go. x264 itself is pretty gentle. on th eother hand, encoding a gorpro 4K video (for ipad say) is another v good stability test.


----------



## shremi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> I can get my hands on five more of the same batch


Please sell me one of those


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> The issue is with the nVida drivers when used with X99 not RealBench. You will need to wait for nVidia to fix the issue or don't test with RealBench and 3-way SLI. Single card and 2-way was fixed with the latest driver.


Yeah two card SLI works fine for me. nVidia drivers probably need a patch for 3-way.


----------



## Joa3d43

...new build w/ R5E / 5960X...not pushing top speed GHz yet (water cooled for now), but concentrating on IMC and cache...CPU at 4.5 GHz / 1.285 vCore

...to my great and







surprise, it can run DDR4 3000 @ 1.2v AND tighter timings (nominal XMP = 1.35v)...so I tried DDR4 3333 and it works @ 1.35v at tighter than stock timings also...probably can push the memory a bit more but this is a good start. Cache voltage was 1.27v, than lowered to 1.25v...BIOS is ver 007


----------



## [email protected]

Yes, these 2800 LPX kits clock well. I think there's a chance users will get a bonus here for a while as the platform was still being tuned when the memory was originally binned. That and we held OC socket back from external sources as long as we could - right down to the last week. The additional margin OC socket provides really helps wring out these high frequency kits. I've been told by several guys with multiple boards that nobody is touching us on the memory or cache side with their "in the marketplace" boards right now.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Yes, these 2800 LPX kits clock well. I think there's a chance users will get a bonus here for a while as the platform was still being tuned when the memory was originally binned. That and we held OC socket back from external sources as long as we could - right down to the last week. The additional margin OC socket provides really helps wring out these high frequency kits. I've been told by several guys with multiple boards that nobody is touching us on the memory or cache side with their "in the marketplace" boards right now.


...not that I'm complaining re the Corsair Dom.Pltn 2800 kit hitting 3200, 3333 at 1.35v already, but how high could I go re. DDR voltage (excl. LN2)...1.4v ?


----------



## [email protected]

I dont know really. I've put more into the modules I have here and no issues so far but I cannot say if that will be true six months from now.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> I dont know really. I've put more into the modules I have here and no issues so far but I cannot say if that will be true six months from now.


...tx







...for now, I'll probably stick around 1.35v - 1.375v and work on the timings...Corsair seems to react differently to the 'usual suspects tricks' than G.SKill (DDR3) which I had been running on most of my machines for the last few years.

Also, for now I have just been using phase settings 'auto' and 'optimized' > might see what 'extreme' will do (phases have good cooling)


----------



## [email protected]

I would leave the phase settings on Auto - they scale with settings themselves.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> I would leave the phase settings on Auto - they scale with settings themselves.


...good to know


----------



## Wille

OK, I'm a totally newbie, so I just got my 5960X up and running on an Asus X99 Deluxe mobo.

I decided to take Asus' auto overclocking utility (5-Way Optimization) for a qicky spin. It crashed at 4,7 GHz and settled for 4,5 GHz on 1,31 vcore. Not to shabby, I thought, but a number of workers on Prime95 got errors fairly soon. I was running the Small FFTs).









Allrighty then. I tried the 5-Way Optimization again, but this time with AVX-inctructions enabled in the tests. This time it crashed at 4,5 GHz and settled at 4,3 GHz - again with a vcore on 1,3.

I can run the Aida64 stress test no problems (40 min), and OCCTs is solid too with Test Mode set to Large Data Set.









When I set it too Small Data Set, it would stop after 5 minutes because the CPU temperature would reach 86 c on one of the cores. Prime95 is also getting darn hot on Small FFTs, so right now I have hit a temperature wall. Running watercooled with RayStorm D5 RX360 V3 WaterCooling Kit.

I'm thinking about calling it good enough. I can't think of any real world programs that will stress the CPU like OCCT Small Data Set or Prime Small FFT. What is your take on it?


----------



## [email protected]

Read back a page or two - I wrote some stuff about this already.

I'd avoid using Prime95 28.5 on this platform unless you want to risk degrading your CPU. Most of the heat you see is generated by the AVX2 routines with small FFTs. Just because its hot, doesn't mean its useful for everything and will make your overclock bombproof because you passed hours of it


----------



## [email protected]

Watercooled 4647MHz CPU and Cache. DDR4-3305 1T 2 hours of Realbench (2X570s)


----------



## Silent Scone

Are you doing much with the subs Raja or just letting the board do it's thing?


----------



## Wille

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Read back a page or two - I wrote some stuff about this already.
> 
> I'd avoid using Prime95 28.5 on this platform unless you want to risk degrading your CPU. Most of the heat you see is generated by the AVX2 routines with small FFTs. Just because its hot, doesn't mean its useful for everything and will make your overclock bombproof because you passed hours of it


Thanks, that makes perfect sense. Prime95 feels like a power virus for my Haswell-E.









I'll greb Realbench and give it a go.









So, if I want to test stabilty with AVX2 later on, then what is the proper way to do it? I guess it is mainly for video encoding?


----------



## Silent Scone

Yeah leave V28 alone unless you want gates like a mammoths tubular tract


----------



## [email protected]

Then stress it with an encoding program that uses AVX2 I think.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Yeah leave V28 alone unless you want gates like a mammoths tubular tract


Lol.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Are you doing much with the subs Raja or just letting the board do it's thing?


Subs are on Auto - the auto stuff is pretty much bang on really for stability.


----------



## Silent Scone

cool beans.


----------



## Wille

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Yeah leave V28 alone unless you want gates like a mammoths tubular tract


----------



## Jpmboy

I get the feeling that I'm the only guy using adaptive voltage around here...


----------



## Mitchell7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I get the feeling that I'm the only guy using adaptive voltage around here...


I'm not at the moment but considering it, I did have a bash at setting it previously but ended up running into POST issues.


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I get the feeling that I'm the only guy using adaptive voltage around here...


No you're not, I am too.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mitchell7*
> 
> I'm not at the moment but considering it, I did have a bash at setting it previously but ended up running into POST issues.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> No you're not, I am too.












thx guys.


----------



## Silent Scone

I would if it worked on alternative straps


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I would if it worked on alternative straps


yeah, that hasn't changed. it is certainly an advance over straight offset... but gotta be on strap 100. I wonder what the impediment is to it working on 125?


----------



## iBored

Help! Unsure of the problem.
Error detected on OCCT after 11m 45s, temps highest at 82C on core #4.
Only changes to bios: XMP enabled (2400mhz gskill ram), Multiplier set to 42, Adaptive Core voltage to turbo max 1.3V.
Everything else is auto.

Please help!


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yeah, that hasn't changed. it is certainly an advance over straight offset... but gotta be on strap 100. I wonder what the impediment is to it working on 125?


Hello

As I wrote earlier when using adaptive mode the default Intel VID tables are used until the CPU multiplier exceeds the default turbo multiplier. Once the turbo multiplier is passed the voltage follows the voltage entered for adaptive mode. If the CPU multiplier is lower than the default turbo multiplier the entered adaptive voltage will not be applied. Also when using adaptive mode the default VID table are being used at and below the default CPU multipliers even though the CPU is running at a higher frequency because of the selected strap speed.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> As I wrote earlier when using adaptive mode the default Intel VID tables are used until the CPU multiplier exceeds the default turbo multiplier. Once the turbo multiplier is passed the voltage follows the voltage entered for adaptive mode. If the CPU multiplier is lower than the default turbo multiplier the entered adaptive voltage will not be applied. Also when using adaptive mode the default VID table are being used at and below the default CPU multipliers even though the CPU is running at a higher frequency because of the selected strap speed.


Hi Praz, yes - I read your earlier post.. and this one. I _think_ I understand - the VID tables are not scaled for multipliers >100... and we exceed the default turbo multiplier (however, with 100 strap too). But alas, I'm still lost.








no worries, I'm happy in my ignorance.


----------



## Silent Scone

I got that before







I thought I was struggling lol


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Hi Praz, yes - I read your earlier post.. and this one. I _think_ I understand - the VID tables are not scaled for multipliers >100... and we exceed the default turbo multiplier (however, with 100 strap too). But alas, I'm still lost.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no worries, I'm happy in my ignorance.


Hello

This is a hypothetical example:

Default idle voltage - 0.800V

Default turbo multiplier - 35

Voltage need for stability at 35x100 (3500) - 1.10V

Keep in mind that the voltage scales linearly from 0.800V/x12 multiplier to 1.10V/x35 multiplier which is approximately 0.0130V per multiplier over the base voltage of 0.800V. Using the 125 strap results in the following:

Multiplier needed for 4000MHz - 32

Adaptive mode will use the default VID tables because the multiplier does not exceed the default multiplier.

A x32 multiplier results in approximate voltage of 1.060V

We are now 500MHz over stock with a voltage of -0.040V required for stock speed stability. This disparity applies throughput the idle to full load speeds of the CPU. And we still need to go another 500MHz before the entered value for adaptive voltage is utilized.


----------



## thrgk

I get my 5960x replacement today. Hopefully can do 4.5 at a decent voltage


----------



## icecpu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iBored*
> 
> Help! Unsure of the problem.
> Error detected on OCCT after 11m 45s, temps highest at 82C on core #4.
> Only changes to bios: XMP enabled (2400mhz gskill ram), Multiplier set to 42, Adaptive Core voltage to turbo max 1.3V.
> Everything else is auto.
> 
> Please help!


Don't use OCCT, prime95 or LinX
use Realbench or aida64


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> This is a hypothetical example:
> Default idle voltage - 0.800V
> Default turbo multiplier - 35
> Voltage need for stability at 35x100 (3500) - 1.10V
> Keep in mind that the voltage scales linearly from 0.800V/x12 multiplier to 1.10V/x35 multiplier which is approximately 0.0130V per multiplier over the base voltage of 0.800V. Using the 125 strap results in the following:
> Multiplier needed for 4000MHz - 32
> Adaptive mode will use the default VID tables because the multiplier does not exceed the default multiplier.
> A x32 multiplier results in approximate voltage of 1.060V
> *We are now 500MHz over stock with a voltage of -0.040V required for stock speed stability*. This disparity applies throughput the idle to full load speeds of the CPU. And we still need to go another 500MHz before the entered value for adaptive voltage is utilized.


okay.. now we're getting somewhere with my understanding, i think. so using this hypothetical example, would offsetting with 40 or 50mV (I believe offset applies to idle and load) and keeping the total adaptive voltage set at what I know it needs to be at for the set max clock and load have a chance? ....Or am I chasing the proverbial goose?
Worth a try?


----------



## iBored

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *icecpu*
> 
> Don't use OCCT, prime95 or LinX
> use Realbench or aida64


Thanks for the reply!
Can I ask why?


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> okay.. now we're getting somewhere with my understanding, i think. so using this hypothetical example, would offsetting with 40 or 50mV (I believe offset applies to idle and load) and keeping the total adaptive voltage set at what I know it needs to be at for the set max clock and load have a chance? ....Or am I chasing the proverbial goose?
> Worth a try?


Hello

Yes but using the above example the offset would need to be value required for stability at 4375MHz (stock turbo of 35 x 125). The adaptive turbo voltage would then start at x36 multiplier (4500MHz). Two things apply at this point for most CPUs. Until 4500MHz is reached the voltage is operating in a pure offset mode so one might as well use offset only as we are not far from where the CPU will top out at. The other issue is stability can get tricky when using both offset and adaptive voltage with the CPU running so far from it stock frequency for a given multiplier.


----------



## CL3P20

quick test with new CPU.. looking good for AIO. Cold today.

CPU @ 4.5ghz


----------



## Eugenius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Subs are on Auto - the auto stuff is pretty much bang on really for stability.


What are subs?


----------



## icecpu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iBored*
> 
> Thanks for the reply!
> Can I ask why?


it has been explain several time in this thread and Asus X99 thread if you go back several pages. something like it uses AVX2, want to avoid that. Somebody can do an explaination better than me.


----------



## marc0053

Since winter is still a few months away and my wife is gone to a seminar today and tomorrow, I decided to be productive and create a little chill box to cool that 5960x.
It's a little ugly I know but will hopefully have some good results shortly.


----------



## theGrimreaper

Now amazon decided they wanted to ship my package ground... and not overnight.. SAAAA WEEEETTTTTTT...

10% discount though. Though it is a McD tagline but still.......... ' I am lovin it '.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Watercooled 4647MHz CPU and Cache. DDR4-3305 1T 2 hours of Realbench (2X570s)


...I like that RAM kit (







)...Hynix or Samsung ICs (given the same call number, saves me some sleuthing via multiple rebooting)

...also, fantastic Cache speed > being able to feed a low vCore Haswell-E w/ synchronous cache @ 4647 MHz AND stable RAM @ 3300+ makes this an efficiency monster...


----------



## thrgk

got my replacement 5960x. should I set input to 1.9, voltage to 1.3, and see if 4.4 is stable? and leave ratio and ratio voltage on auto? vdroop on highest?


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Yeah two card SLI works fine for me. nVidia drivers probably need a patch for 3-way.


Hey Raja,

I just did 2hrs of prime at 4.4ghz, 100% vdroop, 1.32voltage, cache and cache voltage on auto. Input at 2.0.

Then I tried 4.5ghz, crashed, and I raised voltage to 1.35 and crashed but restarted(so think we are getting close)

Is there anything with the cache I can do you think to get it stable at 1.35v 4.5ghz? I tried 1.3v cache volt and 40cache, and it stalled before bios boot.

I feel like I could manipulate some settings to get stable clock at lower voltage?

Thanks

No matter what I change the cache to I seem to stall during boot. I tried 4.2,4.1, 4, all at 1.33 cache v


----------



## Merkava1985

I'm not sure if I should be posting this here or make a new topic but I recently got my hands on a i7-5920k and have been running into some problems overclocking. I'm no overclocking expert but I've managed to at least get my old i7-860 to 3.5 ghz via some basic changes and was hoping that the 5920k would be MUCH easier with its unlocked multiplier. I go into the Bios (Mobo is MSI X99 SLI PLUS), set the multiplier to 43 (aiming for a 4.3 ghz OC), set the core voltage to 1.25 and restart... only to go back into the OS with at stock speed. Every setting I change in the bios (like Core Voltage) gets saved but the multiplier seems to be stuck on the default 33. Am I missing something? Haven't OC'd Haswell chips before and I'm kinda at a lost, any help would be appreciated.

If it helps here is a screen of Intel Extreme Tuning Utility that came with the Mobo (I do my changes in the bios, this was just easier to screen-cap).


----------



## Chris123NT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Hey Raja,
> 
> I just did 2hrs of prime at 4.4ghz, 100% vdroop, 1.32voltage, cache and cache voltage on auto. Input at 2.0.
> 
> Then I tried 4.5ghz, crashed, and I raised voltage to 1.35 and crashed but restarted(so think we are getting close)
> 
> Is there anything with the cache I can do you think to get it stable at 1.35v 4.5ghz? I tried 1.3v cache volt and 40cache, and it stalled before bios boot.
> 
> I feel like I could manipulate some settings to get stable clock at lower voltage?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> No matter what I change the cache to I seem to stall during boot. I tried 4.2,4.1, 4, all at 1.33 cache v


Boost the system agent (VCCSA) Voltage to ~ 1.0v or so, that actually got me stable at lower volts for my 4.4 ghz oc. Was needing 1.35 originally now at 1.32 and can probably get it lower.


----------



## Fidelitas

Does anybody know what fixes are in the new bios version 0904 for the X99 Deluxe.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> got my replacement 5960x. should I set input to 1.9, voltage to 1.3, and see if 4.4 is stable? and leave ratio and ratio voltage on auto? vdroop on highest?


How do you set Vdroop?


----------



## Wille

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Hey Raja,
> 
> I just did 2hrs of prime at 4.4ghz, 100% vdroop, 1.32voltage, cache and cache voltage on auto. Input at 2.0.


Was that the *Blend* test in Prime? Because if it was *Small FFT*, you got one heck for a chip and/or cooling setup. I can't do Small FFT without the temps going nuts, and Raja has explained why that is a bad option to use, so just wanted to be clear on what you used.


----------



## tw33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fidelitas*
> 
> Does anybody know what fixes are in the new bios version 0904 for the X99 Deluxe.
> How do you set Vdroop?


Quote:


> 1. Update Intel ucode
> 2. Enhance USB compatibility
> 3. Enhance system stability
> 4. Fix WHQL secure boot
> 5. Fix Xeon CPU DRAM frequency info
> 6. Add SATA controller RAID mode support info


vdroop is set by adjusting load line calibration in the BIOS


----------



## centvalny

5930K retail uncore testing, TT W3U on cpu

4Ghz 1.2V



http://imgur.com/09ZEj52



4.5Ghz 1.28V



http://imgur.com/SFm2hgS


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Merkava1985*
> 
> I'm not sure if I should be posting this here or make a new topic but I recently got my hands on a i7-5920k and have been running into some problems overclocking. I'm no overclocking expert but I've managed to at least get my old i7-860 to 3.5 ghz via some basic changes and was hoping that the 5920k would be MUCH easier with its unlocked multiplier. I go into the Bios (Mobo is MSI X99 SLI PLUS), set the multiplier to 43 (aiming for a 4.3 ghz OC), set the core voltage to 1.25 and restart... only to go back into the OS with at stock speed. Every setting I change in the bios (like Core Voltage) gets saved but the multiplier seems to be stuck on the default 33. Am I missing something? Haven't OC'd Haswell chips before and I'm kinda at a lost, any help would be appreciated.
> 
> If it helps here is a screen of Intel Extreme Tuning Utility that came with the Mobo (I do my changes in the bios, this was just easier to screen-cap).


I had a similar problem with XTU and an Ivy-E on a Rampage IV...it's all a bit foggy, but from what I recall, it had to do w/ 'Turbo settings and the BIOS setting that relates to being able to 'change multiplier in the OS'...and AI suite 2 and XTU were feuding / blocking corresponding changes in the BIOS...not sure what MSI calls it in their BIOS, but could be s.th. similar. As far as I recall, I had to uninstall XTU, and reset the BIOS completely (disconnecting the PSU and taking the battery out), then start fresh...not sure if this applies in your case, but that's how I eventually got oc ratio control back


----------



## Silent Scone

http://www.3dmark.com/hall-of-fame-2/

One for team HW-E lol.

Only 3 way result in the top 10, all the way till 30


----------



## achilles73

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Is there anything with the cache I can do you think to get it stable at 1.35v 4.5ghz? *I tried 1.3v cache volt and 4.0cache, and it stalled before bios boo*t.
> 
> I feel like I could manipulate some settings to get stable clock at lower voltage?
> 
> *No matter what I change the cache to I seem to stall during boot. I tried 4.2,4.1, 4, all at 1.33 cach*e v


Hi,

I have the same strange situation on my 5930k, but on a MSI x99s gaming 7 board (system on my signature)

My 5930k cache does max 37x (3.700) on AUTO, but always stall during boot if i try 40x (4.000) with 1.2v, 1.3v, 1.35v (didn't try higher)
And when it stall during boot i always need to clear cmos, or i can't access the bios on any way
(only situation on my benching sessions that makes me to do that - cmos clear)

Can any experts over here, give me some tips on this situation...

I'm trying to put my 5930k to 4.7Ghz but i can't make it stable (at least for gaming)
For now it does 4.6Ghz @ 1.38v (40º idle / 70º load (1 hour aida64) / 60º gaming BF4)

In bios everything is on auto... i'm noob on MSI boards...
Is there any tips for change something in bios to give me stability to my 5930k overclock to 4.7Ghz ?

Tried 4.7Ghz with 1.45v vcore... and not working (seems that's something else is missing)
Should i raise VCCIN ? already tried 1.9v, 2.0v, 2.1v... not helped
Raising Vdroop to 25% to 100%... not helped

Thanks.


----------



## mtbiker033

Getting interested in Haswell-E and wanted to ask you guys a few questions:

1. Which board or boards are consistently performing well? I'm looking at the RVE on Amazon but it says ships in 3 to 5 weeks. Are there alternatives to the RVE?
2. In regards to DDR4, which speed of kit hit's the sweet spot of usable performance? I am seeing all sorts of different speeds.

Thanks!!


----------



## thrgk

yea this is the same thing exactly happening to me. any idea why? and sorry I meant real bench not prime


----------



## [email protected]

Some CPUs cant clock cache well without lots of cache voltage. There are some that struggle with high memory clock and cache together as well. Need to tune VCCSA for memory and find right cache voltage.


----------



## thrgk

So should I start at max cache voltage of 1.45 amd work down from there etc?


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Merkava1985*
> 
> I'm not sure if I should be posting this here or make a new topic but I recently got my hands on a i7-5920k and have been running into some problems overclocking. I'm no overclocking expert but I've managed to at least get my old i7-860 to 3.5 ghz via some basic changes and was hoping that the 5920k would be MUCH easier with its unlocked multiplier. I go into the Bios (Mobo is MSI X99 SLI PLUS), set the multiplier to 43 (aiming for a 4.3 ghz OC), set the core voltage to 1.25 and restart... only to go back into the OS with at stock speed. Every setting I change in the bios (like Core Voltage) gets saved but the multiplier seems to be stuck on the default 33. Am I missing something? Haven't OC'd Haswell chips before and I'm kinda at a lost, any help would be appreciated.
> 
> If it helps here is a screen of Intel Extreme Tuning Utility that came with the Mobo (I do my changes in the bios, this was just easier to screen-cap).


Save your setting under a profile. If you have it loading a profile it will load that on reboot no matter what settings you changed.


----------



## CaliLife17

So tested 5960x #1 last night, Wont boot into windows at 4.5ghz with anything under 1.33v. blue screened a 5 run Asus RealBench loop (no openCL) at 1.33v and 1.34v. Finally passed a 5 run RealBench at 1.35v at 4.5ghz. RealBench did say it had a couple of errors on like 2 of the tests, so the Score was 0, but it ran, and never Blue-screened. Also played a couple of hours of BF4 Multiplayer and had no issues.

All cores but 1 were under 70c, 1 core got to 71c

Ram was at 2133, everything else was on auto. Will probably swap out to 5960x #2 and see if that is any better starting tonight.

What doe you guys run on AIDA64? do you run the CPU benchmarks, or just run the system stability test?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaliLife17*
> 
> So tested 5960x #1 last night, Wont boot into windows at 4.5ghz with anything under 1.33v. blue screened a 5 run Asus RealBench loop (no openCL) at 1.33v and 1.34v. Finally passed a 5 run RealBench at 1.35v at 4.5ghz. RealBench did say it had a couple of errors on like 2 of the tests, so the Score was 0, but it ran, and never Blue-screened. Also played a couple of hours of BF4 Multiplayer and had no issues.
> 
> All cores but 1 were under 70c, 1 core got to 71c
> 
> Ram was at 2133, everything else was on auto. Will probably swap out to 5960x #2 and see if that is any better starting tonight.
> 
> What doe you guys run on AIDA64? do you run the *CPU benchmarks, or just run the system stability test*?


yes, both... and the system report is pretty "stressful". fpu and julia are power hungry!


----------



## Devildog83

I will be switching to Haswell-e soon. Selling my CHVFZ and 8350 to get a 5820k, just got this.



Should have the chip by next week

AMD served me well but it's time to move up.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/hall-of-fame-2/
> 
> One for team HW-E lol.
> 
> Only 3 way result in the top 10, all the way till 30


very nice!







980 classy on the horizon!

gotta say tho, what's with that physics score? I'm getting the same at 4.625 or 4.7









http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2812368


----------



## Silent Scone

It's bugged mate. Single card runs it's correct, enabling SLI drops the points


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> It's bugged mate. Single card runs it's correct, enabling SLI drops the points


huh?

anyway - here's another for team haswell. http://www.3dmark.com/hall-of-fame-2/3dmark+11+3dmark+score+performance+preset/version+1.0.132


----------



## Silent Scone

lol nice one. I see my stock run is 14th









Basically if I enable SLI the physic score drops 500 odd points or so. No idea why at the moment but it's probably a driver issue


----------



## tw33k

Tried 4.5GHz with up to 1.365v but no good. 4.4GHz at 1.312v is not too bad.

http://s1014.photobucket.com/user/_tw33k_/media/20140926-4400MHz_zps68d262e9.png.html 

That's with most settings on Auto. Need to play with the RAM a little next


----------



## Silent Scone

3 hours of AID64? What a waste of down time









I've never ran it for more than 2. Even then I find 1 is enough TBH. For my general use at least


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> lol nice one. I see my stock run is 14th
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Basically if I enable SLI the physic score drops 500 odd points or so. No idea why at the moment but it's probably a driver issue


yeah, gotta be. AMD still has that effect in MK11.

now that I've tuned this thing a bit, I'm beating my 2 week old 4.750 physics score by 2000 at 4.625 !


----------



## Devildog83

That Cinebench score though, son-of-hibatchi, the best I could get with an 8350 is around 800.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33k*
> 
> Tried 4.5GHz with up to 1.365v but no good. 4.4GHz at 1.312v is not too bad.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://s1014.photobucket.com/user/_tw33k_/media/20140926-4400MHz_zps68d262e9.png.html [/URL
> 
> 
> ]
> 
> That's with most settings on Auto. Need to play with the RAM a little next


your R15 score seems VERY low... ?


----------



## tw33k

I don't think it's too bad but I can't find any scores at the same clock speed. I've seen 4.7GHz score 1800 odd so mine seems OK


----------



## Silent Scone

Yeah, seems low.

4.35 here with 3.5 uncore


----------



## He1p1ess n00b

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> And in all honesty neither the CPUs nor motherboards are designed for this type of torture.


Oh, no, in fact both CPU AND Motherboards indeed are designed for exactly THIS type of torture. It they didn't then noone would buy such type of garbage in the first place. The 100% calculations is what the CPU were solely designed for and must be capable to do 24/7 for 10 years non-stop. Then CPUs are go obsolete and replaced by newer generations
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Since Sandy Bridge I have been able to configure systems to pass Prime type utilities but they will not successfully make it through a 6 hour render in 3ds Max. This is why testing with the programs and games you normally use should be considered the final test of stability. However, Prime is good if one wishes to test the capabilities of the cooling system.


That is solely because Primes, SuperPi, AIDAs, Hwbot are just quick&dirty synthetics benchmarks and stress only some part of CPU, not stressing cache and RAM enough because of oh so small data sets. While I can 10hrs run Prime or OCCT for example, on the contrary I can pretty fast run SPECjvm2008.jar scimark.fft. scimark.fft.small scimark.fft.large -ikv or SPECjvm2008.jar -ikv startup.compiler.sunflowand from SPECjvm2008 suite and get me BSOD by reason of too tight memory timings or too low uncore voltage


----------



## darkcashyz

I just realized that if I don't use the multiplier at least equals to turbo mode, Uncore frequency will stuck at x22.

Is this only me? I'm trying using 125 strap x33 on my 5820k(random testing). And now... whether I set Uncore multiplier beyond x22 or not. It will just get stuck just at x22 which is 2750MHz. Does this sound about right?

ASUS X99 Deluxe 0902 BIOS


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *He1p1ess n00b*
> 
> Oh, no, in fact both CPU AND Motherboards indeed are designed for exactly THIS type of torture. It they didn't then noone would buy such type of garbage in the first place. The 100% calculations is what the CPU were solely designed for and must be capable to do 24/7 for 10 years non-stop. Then CPUs are go obsolete and replaced by newer generations


At stock = yes. Oc'd = no.


----------



## Fidelitas

What is uncore and how do you set it?


----------



## tw33k

It's the CPU Cache


----------



## darkcashyz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fidelitas*
> 
> What is uncore and how do you set it?


It's the part of CPU which is not in the Core that affects performance like Cache(L3) and stuffs.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Uncore


----------



## primafrog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> your R15 score seems VERY low... ?


His NB frequency (Uncore) was set to 1200Mhz (AIDA64 results window) which will explain such low result. Probably want to get the uncore to 4Ghz and work on your RAM settings, you will get much better results.


----------



## tw33k

Yeah...like I said, pretty much everything is still on Auto. I just ran it to see if it would pass. Still a bit of tweaking to be done

CPU Cache 4GHz


----------



## He1p1ess n00b

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Seasoned users usually find a systematic way that leads them from stress tests that focus on individual areas to those that hit the entire system as part of their test regimen. Ultimately, this all comes down to what your requirements are and using enough testing to confirm reasonable stability for the system in its intended usage scenario


In fact the overclocking crowd had separated to 2 different flocks. While one part is only interested in quick high frequency benchmark result under freon or LN2 to post a screenshot onto the BBS and don't care for 24/7 stability @ all, the other most populated crowd is interested mostly in 24/7 stable overclock under superaircooler or AIO water and mostly are interested not in oh so high 5 min hwbotprime result but 24/7 overclock and that is why latter crowd is desperately looking for quick stability 100% proofing test software. So they could test their setup and assume that they won't see any BSODs in a month or similar run w/o reboots


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *primafrog*
> 
> His NB frequency (Uncore) was set to 1200Mhz (AIDA64 results window) which will explain such low result. Probably want to get the uncore to 4Ghz and work on your RAM settings, you will get much better results.


that's the ram frequency, NB was 3000
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33k*
> 
> Yeah...like I said, pretty much everything is still on Auto. I just ran it to see if it would pass. Still a bit of tweaking to be done
> 
> CPU Cache 4GHz


that's more like it. the AID64 window had you at 44/30/2400 and I just thought that should run >1700.


----------



## Fidelitas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkcashyz*
> 
> It's the part of CPU which is not in the Core that affects performance like Cache(L3) and stuffs.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Uncore


So if some someone said my processor is running at 4.4mhz with a 3500 uncore, would they be referring to their maximum cache in the terms of uncore?


----------



## Silent Scone

Much better @tw33k


----------



## He1p1ess n00b

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> 4.7 GHz - 1.31 vcore and 4.2 cache - 1.27v "stable", been playing BF4 on it the last two hours without issues.


Is it on ASUS Rampage IV Extreme ?


----------



## Fidelitas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> At stock = yes. Oc'd = no.


Could you please elaborate on that subject more? Do you believe that a system can be overclocked for 24/7 operation without degrading the service life of the motherboard, processor and RAM?


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *He1p1ess n00b*
> 
> Is it on ASUS Rampage IV Extreme ?


Yes it is, I'm not sure but it seems to me that OC'ing these 5960X's do higher clocks on R5E or Asus mobos than other manufacturers


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Yes it is, I'm not sure but it seems to me that OC'ing these 5960X's do higher clocks on R5E or Asus mobos than other manufacturers


Yea it does seem that. Should I return my msi x99 ac power and get an asus one?


----------



## darkcashyz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fidelitas*
> 
> So if some someone said my processor is running at 4.4mhz with a 3500 uncore, would they be referring to their maximum cache in the terms of uncore?


That sounds about right, L3 Cache is included in Uncore. Many people will just call Uncore Frequency "Cache Frequency".


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fidelitas*
> 
> So if some someone said my processor is running at 4.4mhz with a 3500 uncore, would they be referring to their maximum cache in the terms of uncore?


 R5EOCGuide.pdf 1687k .pdf file


----------



## Joa3d43

..something to keep in mind w/ cache voltage tuning is that
a.) the extra voltage introduces some extra heat, and
b.) there seems to be some sort of error correction at work also

...on my R5E/ 5960X build, cache @ 1.25v allows me to go to about 4.35 GHz cache speed, but some benchmark results start turning down after 4.25 GHz for cache...upping the cache voltage a bit to 1.28v helps to shift the whole tipping point thing up by about 100 MHz but introduces a bit of extra heat...another factor would be DDR4 speed you're running...not far enough yet w/ this new setup to make any sort of definitive statements, but once I get past 3.2 GHz for the DDR4, there seems to be some trade-offs w/ cache in play


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fidelitas*
> 
> Could you please elaborate on that subject more? Do you believe that a system can be overclocked for 24/7 operation without degrading the service life of the motherboard, processor and RAM?


Look through the support thread a few pages back. It was discussed in quite a bit of length in there how overclocking on the enthusiast platform disables normal operating parameters. Namely core throttling


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ..something to keep in mind w/ cache voltage tuning is that
> a.) the extra voltage introduces some extra heat, and
> b.) *there seems to be some sort of error correction at work also*
> 
> ...on my R5E/ 5960X build, cache @ 1.25v allows me to go to about 4.35 GHz cache speed, but some benchmark results start turning down after 4.25 GHz for cache...upping the cache voltage a bit to 1.28v helps to shift the whole tipping point thing up by about 100 MHz but introduces a bit of extra heat...another factor would be DDR4 speed you're running...not far enough yet w/ this new setup to make any sort of definitive statements, but once I get past 3.2 GHz for the DDR4, there seems to be some trade-offs w/ cache in play


absolutely! sometimes these can accumulate as correctable MCEs (machine check errors). reruns the stack until checksums match.. .so slows the whole show down.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> absolutely! sometimes *these can accumulate* as correctable MCEs (machine check errors). reruns the stack until checksums match.. .so slows the whole show down.


...yeah, that's what I'm driving at...in many ways, setting up one of these is like trying to solve one equation with 5 or so unknowns...so we lock 4 in place and start tuning each one...but what worked in isolation per parameter may not work so well when combined into one setting...specifically, cache pops up w/ that....at a given cache voltage of 1.25v, what 'maxes' in benchies w/ DDR4 3000 is different than DDR4 3333, or DDR4 2800 for that matter...probably some 'art' in addition to 'science' to find the *best possible combo* > which in turn can change depending on what benchie you're after (ie 2D vs various 3Ds etc)


----------



## Dr Mad

Hello,

I installed a 5820K on a Rampage V (bios 0008) with a SLI of 780ti.

My main problem concerns SLI behavior.
In single mode, everything's ok, I have almost the sames results in popular 3D benchmarks, such as Firestrike, 3DMark11 and Unigine Valley.
But when I enable SLI, I get very low results compared to the exact same rig but with 4930J and Rampage IV Black.

I get 140fps in Unigine with 4930K (GPU oced to 1304/1925mem) and I barely get 122fps with 5820K in SLI mode.
In single mode, I have the same results, 83/84 fps.
8520K is oced to 4400, a few better than my 4930K4800.

Same thing for 3DMark, I lost >1000pts in 3Dmark11 and 900 on Firestrike Extreme.
I wll post some screens soon.

So is that normal or something is wrong with my setup? Would a 5930K with 40 lanes will perform better in 2 way SLI?

Thanks!


----------



## CL3P20

make sure your using the right slots... as 5820k doesnt have as many PCI-E lanes. Certain GPU slot configs will result in 16x4x .. so double check your manual and make sure you dont need to move one of your cards using that CPU.


----------



## Joa3d43

...entering *'twilight zone'* on R5E reference clock (WR - for now - as that may change quickly) ...as far as I will push on water w / o sub-zero on bus / reference clock, but there may be a little bit left ..CPU voltage could have been lowered a bit but very little load / 31 C for this.

For 'Chipset gen / mobo' comparison of earlier 'max reference clocks', I added the 3rd pic below


----------



## Dr Mad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> make sure your using the right slots... as 5820k doesnt have as many PCI-E lanes. Certain GPU slot configs will result in 16x4x .. so double check your manual and make sure you dont need to move one of your cards using that CPU.


Thank you









It could have been the cause of the problem but the 2 cards are linkend in 16x/8x.
I'll try with Unigine Heaven but i don't understand what happen :/


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...entering *'twilight zone'* on R5E reference clock (WR - for now - as that may change quickly) ...as far as I will push on water w / o sub-zero on bus / reference clock, but there may be a little bit left ..CPU voltage could have been lowered a bit but very little load / 31 C for this.
> 
> For 'Chipset gen / mobo' comparison of earlier 'max reference clocks', I added the 3rd pic below
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


lol - i posted 166 sometime ago, and that was a WR... then.









nice work!


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> lol - i posted 166 sometime ago, and that was a WR... then.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nice work!


...when I got there, some fellow from Italy was in 1st, but those change quickly...nor did I tune for it -- used all cores, all mem sticks at normal timings...was really just checking when PCIe GPU link speed would bark (AMD / 168, NVidia a bit higher). .

...was actually getting ready to try '250' strap, but BIOS seems to miss some table entries for that....had it at 12x 250 (=3000) but BIOS suggested speed was shown as 6000MHz - LoL....would be nic,e especially w/ 300L tank of LN2


----------



## SuprUsrStan

What's a set it and forget it CPU cache speed to go with a 4.5Ghz core overclock? 3.5Ghz? 4.0Ghz? With the cache not that important, I'm just looking for a quick and dirty safe overclock for it.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> What's a set it and forget it CPU cache speed to go with a 4.5Ghz core overclock? 3.5Ghz? 4.0Ghz? With the cache not that important, I'm just looking for a quick and dirty safe overclock for it.


...set cache max to 'auto' in BIOS for set it / forget it


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...when I got there, some fellow from Italy was in 1st, but those change quickly...*nor did I tune for it -- used all cores, all mem sticks at normal timings*...was really just checking when PCIe GPU link speed would bark (AMD / 168, NVidia a bit higher). .
> 
> ...was actually getting ready to try '250' strap, but BIOS seems to miss some table entries for that....had it at 12x 250 (=3000) but BIOS suggested speed was shown as 6000MHz - LoL....would be nic,e especially w/ 300L tank of LN2


same here - was just seeing if 166 worked!


----------



## Dr Mad

This is what I get in Unigine Heaven with 5820K :



The fps drop is quite impressive.


----------



## thrgk

What voltage setting are most using? Manual? I would like my voltage to drop if my computer is idle, anyway to achieve that with manual? all cstates, turbo, and eist are on default


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat

That must be are real bad feeling to see that the newer CPU is slower.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dr Mad*
> 
> This is what I get in Unigine Heaven with 5820K :
> 
> 
> 
> The fps drop is quite impressive.


...wondering if you could drop the cache speed a bit just for this test (4100 or 4200) just to make sure you're not running into error correction stuff (per above posts)...may be also raise CPU speed to 4.5 (Heaven is not that CPU intensive so heat won't be much of an issue) AND use the same vid drivers if possible --- that way you can get a more direct comparison


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dr Mad*
> 
> This is what I get in Unigine Heaven with 5820K :
> 
> 
> 
> The fps drop is quite impressive.


check here for errors?


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> What's a set it and forget it CPU cache speed to go with a 4.5Ghz core overclock? 3.5Ghz? 4.0Ghz? With the cache not that important, I'm just looking for a quick and dirty safe overclock for it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...set cache max to 'auto' in BIOS for set it / forget it
Click to expand...

On a RVE?


----------



## nyxagamemnon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> On a RVE?


Yep Just set it to Auto/auto for min/max on the RVE.


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyxagamemnon*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> On a RVE?
> 
> 
> 
> Yep Just set it to Auto/auto for min/max on the RVE.
Click to expand...

Hmm the cache it went from 3.0Ghz to 3.375Ghz on auto with 1.35v. My core's at 4.5Ghz @ 1.35v

I wonder what the criteria is for "auto" min and max.


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> Hmm the cache it went from 3.0Ghz to 3.375Ghz on auto with 1.35v. My core's at 4.5Ghz @ 1.35v
> 
> I wonder what the criteria is for "auto" min and max.


How do i check what my cache voltage / cache is? Through cpuz or? I have it set to auto as well, and always wondered what it put it at


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> Hmm the cache it went from 3.0Ghz to 3.375Ghz on auto with 1.35v. My core's at 4.5Ghz @ 1.35v
> 
> I wonder what the criteria is for "auto" min and max.
> 
> 
> 
> How do i check what my cache voltage / cache is? Through cpuz or? I have it set to auto as well, and always wondered what it put it at
Click to expand...

Aida64 will show you in the memory benchmark test or the stability test under clocks. Cpuz will show it as "north bridge"

Gosh, just a mere 3.0Ghz to 3.375Ghz bump dumps a heck of a lot of heat out of the CPU. I was originally doing 4.5Ghz @ 1.35v with the temps in the mid 60's and 2 cores touching low 70's however now with the uncore just bumped up by 375mhz at the same 1.35v, all my cores are un the 70's with the hottest core touching 8C. That's a significant temp increase of almost 6-8C.









This is almost as if i'm pushing 1.4v on the core.

EDIT: During Aida64 stress tests


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Is it a problem if the core clocks down to 1.5Ghz and the cache remains at 3.375Ghz?


----------



## Eugenius

Okay so.. this is frustrating..

Updated to 0007 and forgot to usb save my bios profile so I had to start from scratch with my bios OC settings and while I was able to get a stable OC with manual setttings, when using adaptive with this new 0007, and doing the exact same settings as with 0603, I cannot get anything to work?

I just want my OC to downvolt during idle, hence the use of adaptive with c-states, but I won't work like it with the previous official bios.. ?


----------



## Agent-A01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dr Mad*
> 
> This is what I get in Unigine Heaven with 5820K :
> 
> 
> 
> The fps drop is quite impressive.


What driver were you using before the 5820K? People seem to have lost a good percentage in SLI perf with the newer 344.xx drivers compared to 340.xx


----------



## darkcashyz

What would you guys recommend for my i7 5820k running 24/7? I don't want to build a custom one as I don't OC my system that hard. I'm currently using Prolimatech MegaShadow and I'm stuck at 4GHz for 24/7 w/ 1.15Vcore in RealBench.

I only have these choices from the local stores

NZXT Kraken™ X61
ThermalTake Water 3.0 Extreme
CoolerMaster Seidon 240M
CoolerMaster NEPTON 280L
Corsair Corsair H110

And any recommendation for the fan?

Thanks

Thailand's weather = super hot and hard. The A/C only runs good at 25C for 24/7


----------



## nyxagamemnon

Here are some peliminary results
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> Is it a problem if the core clocks down to 1.5Ghz and the cache remains at 3.375Ghz?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> Is it a problem if the core clocks down to 1.5Ghz and the cache remains at 3.375Ghz?


I don't think so because auto is what the cpu sets it at.

So by default you can just test this to make sure

Just put your CPU to stock settings and leave it on auto and watch the cache how it behaves.


----------



## Fidelitas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkcashyz*
> 
> What would you guys recommend for my i7 5820k running 24/7? I don't want to build a custom one as I don't OC my system that hard. I'm currently using Prolimatech MegaShadow and I'm stuck at 4GHz for 24/7 w/ 1.15Vcore in RealBench.
> 
> I only have these choices from the local stores
> 
> NZXT Kraken™ X61
> ThermalTake Water 3.0 Extreme
> CoolerMaster Seidon 240M
> CoolerMaster NEPTON 280L
> Corsair Corsair H110
> 
> And any recommendation for the fan?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Thailand's weather = super hot and hard. The A/C only runs good at 25C for 24/7


You can't go wrong with the CM Seidon


----------



## nyxagamemnon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> Is it a problem if the core clocks down to 1.5Ghz and the cache remains at 3.375Ghz?


On second thought I just tried something do this.

Set your min cache value to auto. And your max to what you want your max to be. Now this should down clock your cache when your cpu goes idle and down clocks itself.


----------



## shremi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkcashyz*
> 
> What would you guys recommend for my i7 5820k running 24/7? I don't want to build a custom one as I don't OC my system that hard. I'm currently using Prolimatech MegaShadow and I'm stuck at 4GHz for 24/7 w/ 1.15Vcore in RealBench.
> 
> I only have these choices from the local stores
> 
> NZXT Kraken™ X61
> ThermalTake Water 3.0 Extreme
> CoolerMaster Seidon 240M
> CoolerMaster NEPTON 280L
> Corsair Corsair H110
> 
> And any recommendation for the fan?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Thailand's weather = super hot and hard. The A/C only runs good at 25C for 24/7


Take a look at the Swiftech H220X


----------



## Silent Scone

This SLI physics bug is really holding me back in Firestrike. Menthol taking top as he can clock ever so slightly higher on the core than me lol


----------



## Mitchell7

Has anyone had much luck stabilising CPU frequencies past 4.5GHz using a 125Mhz strap? From what I've been seeing this seems to be more achievable using a 100MHz strap with RAM at 2400MHz

My 5930K appears to top out at 4.5GHz on 125 strap with DDR4 running at 2666MHz, I've tried to push for 4.6GHz several times using different settings and voltages but no luck regardless on what I set as I cannot even get a 1 hour pass on RealBench 2.2 stress test without the system crashing.

I've came close to a 40 min run, but even then that was with 1.35v vcore, 1.95v input, 1.0v system agent, a bit of a huge jump in scaling considering 4.5GHz only requires 1.28v vcore for 24/7 stability.

I would be interested to hear what others here have got.


----------



## Fidelitas

Bring up your system agent to 1.15, set your initial dram voltage to 1.30 and your eventual dram voltage to 1.35. Set your ram at 3000 or 4000 if you like (I have been running there forever) Bring your cache up to 45 and your cache voltage to 1.35. See how it acts there.


----------



## Dr Mad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent-A01*
> 
> What driver were you using before the 5820K? People seem to have lost a good percentage in SLI perf with the newer 344.xx drivers compared to 340.xx


Hello,

Driver is not in cause here.
I updated driver to the latest Just to be sure the problem comes from there.

340.52 and 344.11 gives same results.

I think I'm good for a clean reinstall of Win8.1, and maybe Win7 instead.


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> This SLI physics bug is really holding me back in Firestrike. Menthol taking top as he can clock ever so slightly higher on the core than me lol


What's this SLI issue that you're experiencing?

I'm having instabilities with nvidia drivers with 3-way SLI and I can't pinpoint the cause.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> This SLI physics bug is really holding me back in Firestrike. Menthol taking top as he can clock ever so slightly higher on the core than me lol


it's gotta be that driver for the 980's. I don't see the decrease in physics in tri-sli with 340.52.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fidelitas*
> 
> Set your ram at 3000 or 4000 if you like (I have been running there forever)


Hello

Please quit giving out faulty advice. It is not possible for Mitchell to achieve 4000MHz with his memory. I let your bogus CPU-Z screenshot and validation slide when you posted them. But trying to convince others who are seeking help that they can run these fictitious settings is beyond crossing the line. For anyone else reading this as can be seen in the screeshot below CPU-Z v1.69.2 is being used. It has a bug where 4000MHz memory speed is displayed when the memory is actually running at 3000MHz. This is one of the reasons v1.70 is included with the motherboard.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fidelitas*
> 
> Ram at 4,000 ladies and gentleman.
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/6u25h0


----------



## nickolp1974

@Praz, i shall be getting my RVE and 5960 in a couple of days whats the best way to establish a base clock?? Is it a case of setting vcore at say 1.3v and leave rest on auto and keep pushing multi up till it wont boot into windows??
Ram is gskill 2666 15-15-15-35 1.2v
Are there any other settings to touch whilst getting a base before fine tuning??

For cooling i have 2x420x45 & 1x420x80 rads and this is also feeding 2x 780 classifieds


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickolp*
> 
> @Praz, i shall be getting my RVE and 5960 in a couple of days whats the best way to establish a base clock?? Is it a case of setting vcore at say 1.3v and leave rest on auto and keep pushing multi up till it wont boot into windows??
> Ram is gskill 2666 15-15-15-35 1.2v
> Are there any other settings to touch whilst getting a base before fine tuning??
> 
> For cooling i have 2x420x45 & 1x420x80 rads and this is also feeding 2x 780 classifieds


just FYI - if you want to "address" a specific member, type their username into this box after clicking the "@" sign in the tool bar right between the "link and video" tools.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickolp*
> 
> @Praz, i shall be getting my RVE and 5960 in a couple of days whats the best way to establish a base clock?? Is it a case of setting vcore at say 1.3v and leave rest on auto and keep pushing multi up till it wont boot into windows??
> Ram is gskill 2666 15-15-15-35 1.2v
> Are there any other settings to touch whilst getting a base before fine tuning??
> 
> For cooling i have 2x420x45 & 1x420x80 rads and this is also feeding 2x 780 classifieds


Hello

Yes, 1.30V is a good voltage to start at. Please see Raja's first post in the thread linked below. The info contained there covers most questions one may have regarding overclocking on this platform.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1510328/asus-x99-motherboard-series-official-support-thread-north-america


----------



## nickolp1974

Thanks @Jpmboy







could you also comment on my above post, been reading plenty but obviously a lot gets lost in large threads.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickolp*
> 
> Thanks @Jpmboy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> could you also comment on my above post, been reading plenty but obviously a lot gets lost in large threads.


lol - follow Praz's guidance and you won't go wrong! (and read back through this and the support thread)


----------



## nickolp1974

thanks i shall do, just getting impatient!! Should of had it for this weekend but something cropped up







cant wait to get back to abusing some silicone


----------



## Eugenius

Any advise on how to get adaptive working once you have a stable manual OC?

I am not sure what to put for the offset section and additional total voltage...?


----------



## SuprUsrStan

AsusRealbench 2.2 positively absolutely is incompatible with my system and it's not the overclocks.

I give up









A fresh install of windows 8.1 and 344.11 drivers and COMPLETELY stock standard everything with a RVE and it will trip out the graphics driver and Luxmark will go down.

If I uncheck the graphics accelerators in the Luxmark window, it runs just fine for 2 or 4 hours until the stress test completes.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> AsusRealbench 2.2 positively absolutely is incompatible with my system and it's not the overclocks.
> 
> I give up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A fresh install of windows 8.1 and 344.11 drivers and COMPLETELY stock standard everything with a RVE and it will trip out the graphics driver and Luxmark will go down.
> 
> If I uncheck the graphics accelerators in the Luxmark window, it runs just fine for 2 or 4 hours until the stress test completes.


switch off two of your gpus with the pcie switches. no need to pull the power cords or sli bridge.


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eugenius*
> 
> Any advise on how to get adaptive working once you have a stable manual OC?
> 
> I am not sure what to put for the offset section and additional total voltage...?


offeset is based on your VID ... so set back to Auto to see what stock VID is.. then base your offset voltages from there


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> AsusRealbench 2.2 positively absolutely is incompatible with my system and it's not the overclocks.
> 
> I give up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A fresh install of windows 8.1 and 344.11 drivers and COMPLETELY stock standard everything with a RVE and it will trip out the graphics driver and Luxmark will go down.
> 
> If I uncheck the graphics accelerators in the Luxmark window, it runs just fine for 2 or 4 hours until the stress test completes.


Hello

Raja and I both have covered this several times now. The nVidia drivers have shown issues when used with the X99 platfoprm and OpenCL. Driver 344.11 fixed this for single card and 2-way SLI. If there are still issues with 3-way you will need to wait for nVidia to push out a fix.


----------



## CaliLife17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> offeset is based on your VID ... so set back to Auto to see what stock VID is.. then base your offset voltages from there


So to get offset, you would find you Voltage at manual, (say 1.35v) and find what your stock VID is on Auto,

1.35v - stock VID = offset amount

correct?


----------



## CL3P20

IMO - **anyone using more than 2x NV GPU needs to be manually forcing the # of GPU for render using NV Inspector, before making claims of scaling issues, or poor performance.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaliLife17*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> offeset is based on your VID ... so set back to Auto to see what stock VID is.. then base your offset voltages from there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So to get offset, you would find you Voltage at manual, (say 1.35v) and find what your stock VID is on Auto,
> 
> 1.35v - stock VID = offset amount
> 
> correct?
Click to expand...

sort of..

1. set vcore to auto and reboot

2. take note of stock VID for CPU and IMC

3. reboot - select 'offset' voltage

4. apply the difference from stock to your desired voltage, as your offset

ie - stock VID = .997v

OC vcore = 1.2v

then offset vcore to equal 1.2v would be (1.2 - .997) = +.203v offset


----------



## Silent Scone

I've not set it and certainly have no claims of poor scaling!


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I've not set it and certainly have no claims of poor scaling!


 didnt direct anything personally broseph.. been trying to help on the Catzilla thread too

Just seen a million posts on the same matter, and seems a lot of folks dont know to manually force # of GPU for render once you go past 2x ... even when things "appear" to be working correctly, doing so can increase efficiency and scores.


----------



## Silent Scone

I figured, just thought I'd add scaling here is perfectly fine for me with Maxwell









Speaking of Maxwell!

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2842018


----------



## CaliLife17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> IMO - **anyone using more than 2x NV GPU needs to be manually forcing the # of GPU for render using NV Inspector, before making claims of scaling issues, or poor performance.
> 
> sort of..
> 
> 1. set vcore to auto and reboot
> 2. take note of stock VID for CPU and IMC
> 3. reboot - select 'offset' voltage
> 4. apply the difference from stock to your desired voltage, as your offset
> 
> ie - stock VID = .997v
> OC vcore = 1.2v
> then offset vcore to equal 1.2v would be (1.2 - .997) = +.203v offset


Awesome, thanks! +Rep

Also about to install 5960x #2. What have you guys found to be the best TIM application method for these chips. First chip i just did Pea size of GC Extreme on chip number one, seeing if I should try a different application method, or just stick with Pea size.


----------



## CaliLife17

installed CPU #2, and it will boot into windows at 4.5ghz 1.3v but everytime i run AIDA64 I get the following BSOD

whea_uncorrectable_error

I have tried 1.3v-1.34v at 4.5ghz, and always get that error between 5-10 mins. Is that a normal OC error?

I never got that error on my first CPU when testing OC. I cleared the CMOS after i changed the CPU. everything is on auto in bios except voltage and multiplier.

any ideas? looking like this chip might just as bad or worse then the first one. First one could pass a 5 run benchmark run of RealBench at 1.35v @ 4.5ghz.


----------



## thrgk

30210 3dmark score!

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2843431


----------



## jcharlesr75

Ok, so my H100i seems to be having a hard time keeping my highest core below 80 when folding 24/7. Am I doing something wrong or is this to be expected? My vcore is 1.35, clock is 4.4 and uncore is 3.5.


----------



## darkcashyz

My current 24/7 AIDA64 Stable. Too tired to go for more, will do. Still need to tune all the voltages. VRM @56C using a little blower from R2E.

4.2/3.8GHz 1.2/1.2V - NZXT. Kraken X61

0904 bios seems to be more stable than all the previous ones.

#L418C654 - voltage hunger

http://valid.x86.fr/tderbp


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcharlesr75*
> 
> Ok, so my H100i seems to be having a hard time keeping my highest core below 80 when folding 24/7. Am I doing something wrong or is this to be expected? My vcore is 1.35, clock is 4.4 and uncore is 3.5.


Yes, it is expected. 240mm CLCs just do not cut it for 1.3v and higher. The limit for those CLCs is really 1.25v at Max, no more.


----------



## jcharlesr75

I have a haf-932 that says you can put a 360 rad in the top, but looking at it i dont see it fitting at all. If I made my own loop and had a 240 and a 120, raystorm block and a pump/res combo, that should be good right?


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> AsusRealbench 2.2 positively absolutely is incompatible with my system and it's not the overclocks.
> 
> I give up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A fresh install of windows 8.1 and 344.11 drivers and COMPLETELY stock standard everything with a RVE and it will trip out the graphics driver and Luxmark will go down.
> 
> If I uncheck the graphics accelerators in the Luxmark window, it runs just fine for 2 or 4 hours until the stress test completes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> switch off two of your gpus with the pcie switches. no need to pull the power cords or sli bridge.
Click to expand...

I have. I've been testing with just one GTX 780.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> I have. I've been testing with just one GTX 780.










And it's still crashing?


----------



## tw33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcharlesr75*
> 
> Ok, so my H100i seems to be having a hard time keeping my highest core below 80 when folding 24/7. Am I doing something wrong or is this to be expected? My vcore is 1.35, clock is 4.4 and uncore is 3.5.


I'm at 4.4GHz 1.312v with a 4GHz cache. My H100i keeps average temps in the mid 60s - low 70s. Hottest core hit 86c.


----------



## darkcashyz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33k*
> 
> I'm at 4.4GHz 1.312v with a 4GHz cache. My H100i keeps average temps in the mid 60s - low 70s. Hottest core hit 86c.


What are your other voltages? I'd like to achieve 4.4GHz Stable too. xD


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaliLife17*
> 
> installed CPU #2, and it will boot into windows at 4.5ghz 1.3v but everytime i run AIDA64 I get the following BSOD
> 
> whea_uncorrectable_error
> 
> I have tried 1.3v-1.34v at 4.5ghz, and always get that error between 5-10 mins. Is that a normal OC error?
> 
> I never got that error on my first CPU when testing OC. I cleared the CMOS after i changed the CPU. everything is on auto in bios except voltage and multiplier.
> 
> any ideas? looking like this chip might just as bad or worse then the first one. First one could pass a 5 run benchmark run of RealBench at 1.35v @ 4.5ghz.


Vcore, vccsa and vdimm can cause whea errors.


----------



## nyxagamemnon

So Here are some of my Findings. I have tested many 5960X's and here's some preliminary findings.

Test Bench Setup: <- These tests were done on a test bench. I was using an GTX 780TI But with the 344 Driver issues I Swapped to a R9 290X to eliminate any issues.
2X AMS420 Radiators
1X EK Supremacy CPU Block.
RVE
32GB GSkill 2666Mhz 1.2V Ram @ 2666Mhz
Running 100Mhz bclk
LLC Set to 9
240% CPU Power Limit
CPU PLL Over voltage Disabled
CPU Spread Spectrum Disabled
CPU Phase Extreme
Windows 7 Ultimate 64Bit Was used!

**Note All testing was done in Offset mode** Not adaptive voltage but Offset!

1. CPU's from the same batch can vary greatly in there max OC + Voltage needed.

Example:

CPU's from Batch 3418C471 (Have more to test still not done)

Preliminary testing I am not done yet CPU's from Batch 3418C471

#1 4.6Ghz 1.344V 4.1Ghz Cache @ 1.175 INput Voltage 1.810 <- This one does not like high input voltage. This will boot @ 4.7 and run Real bench but Handbrake Will Crash no matter what. (Even upping voltage) no bsod though. IF I up the Input voltage it will BSOD Funny though.

#2 4.6 Ghz 1.328V 4.1Ghz Cache @ 1.175 Input 1.850 <- This one does not mind higher input voltage. Have not pushed past 4.6 On this one yet.

#3 4 6 Ghz <- Chain crash will not do

I'm running Real Bench 2.2V Stress test With up to 32GB Ram. I Run 15 Min timers till I get a stable setting then I do the 2 hour one.

I am just keeping a 500Mhz delta of the CPU/Cache like it comes from factory 3.5/3 for now in all the tests.

Will post more results later on!

But what I am discovering is you will hit a WALL and no matter what you can't get passed it. But the funny thing is the wall is not straight BSOD. You will be able to run things do things but apps will just crash close but the PC Will not BSOD.


----------



## Eugenius

So I was able to get 1t and cas 14 on my ram but all of the benchmarks showed no performance gain..? Expected?

Also cache seems to have minimal performance gains as well.


----------



## CL3P20

raising cache speeds with this architecture will produce more tangible gains in bandwidth and decreases in latency vs. making timing adjustment for RAM... no matter, primary timings or tertiary.. not even RTL will make as much of a difference as cache/uncore speed.


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyxagamemnon*
> 
> So Here are some of my Findings. I have tested many 5960X's and here's some preliminary findings.
> 
> Test Bench Setup: <- These tests were done on a test bench. I was using an GTX 780TI But with the 344 Driver issues I Swapped to a R9 290X to eliminate any issues.
> 2X AMS420 Radiators
> 1X EK Supremacy CPU Block.
> RVE
> 32GB GSkill 2666Mhz 1.2V Ram @ 2666Mhz
> Running 100Mhz bclk
> LLC Set to 9
> 240% CPU Power Limit
> CPU PLL Over voltage Disabled
> CPU Spread Spectrum Disabled
> CPU Phase Extreme
> Windows 7 Ultimate 64Bit Was used!
> 
> **Note All testing was done in Offset mode** Not adaptive voltage but Offset!
> 
> 1. CPU's from the same batch can vary greatly in there max OC + Voltage needed.
> 
> Example:
> 
> CPU's from Batch 3418C471 (Have more to test still not done)
> 
> Preliminary testing I am not done yet CPU's from Batch 3418C471
> 
> #1 4.6Ghz 1.344V 4.1Ghz Cache @ 1.175 INput Voltage 1.810 <- This one does not like high input voltage. This will boot @ 4.7 and run Real bench but Handbrake Will Crash no matter what. (Even upping voltage) no bsod though. IF I up the Input voltage it will BSOD Funny though.
> 
> #2 4.6 Ghz 1.328V 4.1Ghz Cache @ 1.175 Input 1.850 <- This one does not mind higher input voltage. Have not pushed past 4.6 On this one yet.
> 
> #3 4 6 Ghz <- Chain crash will not do
> 
> I'm running Real Bench 2.2V Stress test With up to 32GB Ram. I Run 15 Min timers till I get a stable setting then I do the 2 hour one.
> 
> I am just keeping a 500Mhz delta of the CPU/Cache like it comes from factory 3.5/3 for now in all the tests.
> 
> Will post more results later on!
> 
> But what I am discovering is you will hit a WALL and no matter what you can't get passed it. But the funny thing is the wall is not straight BSOD. You will be able to run things do things but apps will just crash close but the PC Will not BSOD.


How do u raise the power limit? to 240%?


----------



## Eugenius

Really because I don't seem to get any perceivable gains from 4.0 to 4.3ghz cache...


----------



## nyxagamemnon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> How do u raise the power limit? to 240%?


Goto digi extreme area where you set the vrm stuff. Then there should be a cpu power limit setting. It might not appear if you have some settings on auto. I forgot which but it's Def in there.


----------



## thrgk

hmm not sure where it is on the msi ac power x99


----------



## PaperThick

5930k @ 4.5 GHz / 1.3v, adaptive. 4 GHz cache / 1.2v, static. Cosair H110 cooler, ambient 20.7 C.

Temperatures (check max)

After 1 pass of RealBench:



After 1 pass of IBT, very high:



(Yikes! I've been able to keep the package temperature below 90 with slower RAM and cache settings.)

After 5 minutes of Handbrake encoding: (1 movie).



Since this is in line with the heaviest usage that I throw at the machine, I feel the AIO route is sufficient for the time being.


----------



## SuprUsrStan

If temperature isn't a concern and you're able to stay below 80C, what's a "dangerous" amount of voltage purely from a vcore standpoint for 24/7 use?


----------



## lilchronic

my cache ratio wont go past 3.5Ghz no matter what voltage i put in it, but it runs fine @ 3.5Ghz 1.15v?


----------



## Agent-A01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> If temperature isn't a concern and you're able to stay below 80C, what's a "dangerous" amount of voltage purely from a vcore standpoint for 24/7 use?


Id say anything > 1.45volts is getting in uncharted territory. It stick to 1.4 absolute max if youre not on H20


----------



## tw33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkcashyz*
> 
> What are your other voltages? I'd like to achieve 4.4GHz Stable too. xD


Most are on Auto still. The ASUS X99 Deluxe does a pretty job


----------



## prelude514

Looks like my new 5960X is complete garbage. 1.3v gets me 4200MHz (1.5h prime95 28.5 blend stable), can't stabilize 4500MHz with up to 1.5v. (prime95 or Asus Realbench)

I'm open to any suggestions. Maybe I'm missing something obvious. I'm coming from a 3930k.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Terrible feeling losing the overclocking lottery.


----------



## prelude514

Indeed! Looks like I'll be picking up a new chip tomorrow.









Can't even get 44x @ 1.5v









... or 43x @1.5v.

This chip cant seriously work at 42x 1.3v but refuse anything higher than 43x can it? What the hell..


----------



## tw33k

Have you tried loading optimal defaults and then only changing the cores to 43 and see if it boots and at what voltage?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prelude514*
> 
> Looks like my new 5960X is complete garbage. 1.3v gets me 4200MHz (1.5h prime95 28.5 blend stable), can't stabilize 4500MHz with up to 1.5v. (prime95 or Asus Realbench)
> 
> I'm open to any suggestions. Maybe I'm missing something obvious. I'm coming from a 3930k.


youvr probably degraded it by running 28.5


----------



## jeanjean15

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prelude514*
> 
> Looks like my new 5960X is complete garbage. 1.3v gets me 4200MHz (1.5h prime95 28.5 blend stable), can't stabilize 4500MHz with up to 1.5v. (prime95 or Asus Realbench)
> 
> I'm open to any suggestions. Maybe I'm missing something obvious. I'm coming from a 3930k.


Complete garbage ? Not at all..

See this test : http://www.hardware.fr/articles/924-6/overclocking.html

On the other hand , a lot of results here are just screen overclocking .


----------



## jeanjean15

error


----------



## iBored

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prelude514*
> 
> Looks like my new 5960X is complete garbage. 1.3v gets me 4200MHz (1.5h prime95 28.5 blend stable), can't stabilize 4500MHz with up to 1.5v. (prime95 or Asus Realbench)
> 
> I'm open to any suggestions. Maybe I'm missing something obvious. I'm coming from a 3930k.


You're not alone here bro.

The best I got is BCLK 125, Multi at 35x (4.375ghz), at 1.32V, 1.92 VIN. Temps at 83degC (ambient: 33degC)
But bclk at 125 messes with my 2400 gskill ram. Keeps hanging at B1 post.

So I'm setting at Bclk 100, Multi at 42x at 1.28V, 1.9Vin. Temps at 82degC.

But if you think about it, it's a 40% overclock on 8 cores. That's pretty beast enough.


----------



## ian666

Hi

I know this can sounds a bit embarrassing here, but have any of u guys saw a general guide for Haswell-E cpus, with some basics how to overclock just a bit (for example 5820k) to 4.0-4.25g depending on chip.

Its 3 years since i was overclocking anything and im not up to date will all of this. I know its probably more than just matching vcore with cpu ratio, and i would probably need to turn off all C states, turbo and dont go beyond vcore of 1.25 because temporary im on air (decent but still). Im sure there are few bios options same for all motherboards like offset u guys are using, and since i failed to google for Haswell-E guide, im asking this question here.

Edit:
Thanks to marc0053
All what i did was to set multi to 42x and vcore to 1.2000 and now i have 5820k at 4,2ghz. First IntelBurnTest says its stable. RealTemp says 79°C on the hottest core (kinda strange one core at 66 second at 79 with all threads used) so i think that its all i can get with Prolimatech Megahelms dual 12mm fan cooler. Maybe try to go down with vcore a bit later to get cache up from stock 3000.

p.s mobo MSI Xpower AC


----------



## marc0053

Check the original post of this thread, Raja from Asus put a few quick guides:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1510328/asus-x99-motherboard-series-official-support-thread-north-america/0_20


----------



## carlhil2

Finally got my mobo swapped, all ram slots work, can now use my full 32 gigs, now, to go for my highest stable clock at under 1.380v...just for benching, I am fine running @4.5 on 8 cores 24/7...


----------



## ski-bum

It seems like every time Intel adds new technology, they slow the chip down.
I noticed it coming from Sandybridge-e to Ivybridge-e. The 5.0 OC of SBE wasn't that easy to hit with IBE.
That's why I've waited with Haswell-e and it looks like it's happened again.

If your using your machine for rendering or business applications, then the newer chips make sense
but if your only playing games with the machine, then it doesn't make sense to go for a slower chip.


----------



## carlhil2

Sandy was a fluke...intel just wanted to make some noise with that chip, and, they did...


----------



## darkcashyz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33k*
> 
> Most are on Auto still. The ASUS X99 Deluxe does a pretty job


Thanks

I'll try on mine.


----------



## carlhil2

4.5 with cache at 4.2, gets over 1800 pts. in Cinebench, beast..


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prelude514*
> 
> Indeed! Looks like I'll be picking up a new chip tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't even get 44x @ 1.5v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... or 43x @1.5v.
> This chip cant seriously work at 42x 1.3v but refuse anything higher than 43x can it? What the hell..


only way to know if anyone here can help is to post bios screen shots so we can see your settings
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> youvr probably degraded it by running 28.5


..and this ^^

Delete p95 from your haswell-e rig.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ski-bum*
> 
> It seems like every time Intel adds new technology, they slow the chip down.
> I noticed it coming from Sandybridge-e to Ivybridge-e. The 5.0 OC of SBE wasn't that easy to hit with IBE.
> That's why I've waited with Haswell-e and it looks like it's happened again.
> If your using your machine for rendering or business applications, then the newer chips make sense
> but if your only playing games with the machine, then it doesn't make sense to go for a slower chip.


erm.. 4.8 or 4.9 on a 4960X- 5.0 on a 3970X in almost every measure. I've had all three and although the 4960X was only incremental, the 5960X is a completely different level. And yes, if your running apps or games that can't use 6 or 8 cores... well you know.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> 4.5 with cache at 4.2, gets over 1800 pts. in Cinebench, beast..


Amazing - right?


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> 4.5 with cache at 4.2, gets over 1800 pts. in Cinebench, beast..
> 
> 
> 
> Amazing - right?
Click to expand...

Yeah, that's the same overclock I've finally settled on. I can get a 4.5Ghz core and 4.25 Cache @ 1.35v and be stable. The entire CPU package doesn't exceed 65C while individual cores only spike into the 80's during Aida64.


----------



## flyz

Haven't done much tweaking but going to be running this 24/7.


----------



## sourplumps

Does CPU Input Voltage not downvolt when you don't set it to auto ? I'm using an x99 deluxe with input at 1.9. My 5960x CPU vcore is using adaptive and volts go down at idle/low loads. On a z87 board I have with a 4670K I can set cpu input to adaptive and it does downvolt. On the x99 deluxe there is no option for adaptive or offset voltage for cpu input, you can just manually set a voltage abd it's pegged there at all times.

Is this just normal for x99/hw-e?


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flyz*
> 
> Haven't done much tweaking but going to be running this 24/7.


what is your cache at?


----------



## prelude514

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33k*
> 
> Have you tried loading optimal defaults and then only changing the cores to 43 and see if it boots and at what voltage?


Yep, I've tried leaving everything on auto as much as I hate doing that. No change at all. I removed that CPU and cleaned it's pads with 99.9% pure anhydrous isopropyl alcohol, and it actually seems to have helped a bit. Didn't have time to test much since it was late last night, and I'm busy all day today.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> youvr probably degraded it by running 28.5


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> only way to know if anyone here can help is to post bios screen shots so we can see your settings
> ..and this ^^
> 
> Delete p95 from your haswell-e rig.


I'll get some pics ASAP. I can't wrap my head around not using certain code on a CPU for risk of killing it. Sure, AVX 2 is hard on the CPU, but Intel designed it this way. I'm not asking it to get me a beer, I'm asking it to do math that it was designed to do. What if I wanted to contribute to the prime project using my CPU instead of just stress testing? I'd be told not to as this CPU is too weak? How about [email protected]? If it doesn't already use AVX 2, I'm sure it will eventually. I can't say I believe in gate degradation using such low voltages and temps. I could see it happening at higher than 1.5v and 100c temps when being run for days on end, but not here.

Either way, the only prime it has seen so far is 1.5 hours worth running 4.2GHz @ 1.3v. Since that I've been using Asus RealBench, in "Benchmark" mode looping H264 video encoding to test.

In regards to AVX 1, I also have a 3930K and a 990X. While everyone was saying not to use the AVX enabled version of prime at the time, I ignored that. That chip went through at least 30 full days worth of AVX prime along with it's high temps to get the overclock dialed in perfectly. Chip is still in perfect condition. I can't afford to have BSODs on my rigs, and prime is the only thing that I have found that will guarantee that over many years of overclocking. Suffice to say, the 3930k rig has never once BSODed. My 990x on the other hand, was overclocked using a non AVX enabled version of prime. It has been rock solid running 4.6GHz for a long time. Never any BSODs on it, either. That is, until it's work load changed and it met an AVX enabled program. AVX brought the CPU to it's knees within 5 minutescausing app crashes but not BSODs. I had to lower the OC to 4.4GHz while increasing voltage to get that rig AVX stable using prime, and now it deals with it's AVX enabled workloads just fine day in day out.

I guess what I'm getting at, is if you need a system with 100% up-time, these easy to run stress tests being suggested everywhere are insufficient. They're fine if all you do is game and can tolerate BSODing, but else wise they are not to be trusted if you need to be certain your rig won't BSOD under any circumstances.

I'm going to do some more testing with this chip now that I've cleaned it's vigin cpu pads, but I'll probably be picking up another 5960x and hope for better luck with the silicone lottery. I will likely have to rely upon prime to get it unconditionally stable also, but will opt for Intel's OC warranty just in case for the first time ever.

Just to be clear, I'm not saying prime is the only way to test for stability. It really depends on individual stability needs. All I'm saying, is if I can run prime for 24 hours on a rig, nothing else ever crashes it afterwards. Same can't be said for other stress testing apps I've tried.


----------



## lilchronic

quick and dirty oc on my 5820k 4.6Ghz 1.3v cache @3.5Ghz 1.2v

the cache ratio is bugging the crap out of me cannot get it past 3.5Ghz


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> quick and dirty oc on my 5820k 4.6Ghz 1.3v cache @3.5Ghz 1.2v
> 
> the cache ratio is bugging the crap out of me cannot get it past 3.5Ghz


That's like a 5.2GHz 3960x right there, and that's the budget chip!


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> That's like a 5.2GHz 3960x right there, and that's the budget chip!


yeah i like it









.....and that's only with dual channel memory, monday i get the other two sticks

4.7Ghz


----------



## prelude514

Here are all of the relevant UEFI settings I believe.

Voltage increases other than vcore are an "in case" increase out of desperation. Can't say they've helped, will set them back to auto.

Every BSOD is either "CLOCK_WATCHDOG_TIMEOUT" or "WHEA_UNCORRECTABLE_ERROR", requiring a hard boot every time. (Windows doesn't manage to "collect error info", it stays at 0%)


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> yeah i like it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .....and that's only with dual channel memory, monday i get the other two sticks
> 
> 4.7Ghz


Yeah, that's crazy. I got 1410 with a 5.4GHz 3970x.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prelude514*
> 
> I can't wrap my head around not using certain code on a CPU for risk of killing it. Sure, AVX 2 is hard on the CPU, but Intel designed it this way. I'm not asking it to get me a beer, I'm asking it to do math that it was designed to do.


From what I understand, at stock you could run P95 all you want without any fear of damage. It will work exactly as expected.

When overclocking Haswell-E @ ~4.0GHz+ with AVX at full load, huge amounts of power are flowing through the CPU and that's where the damage is coming from. I'm sure @[email protected] could comment further if I'm not spot on.


----------



## prelude514

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> From what I understand, at stock you could run P95 all you want without any fear of damage. It will work exactly as expected.
> 
> When overclocking Haswell-E @ ~4.0GHz+ with AVX at full load, huge amounts of power are flowing through the CPU and that's where the damage is coming from. I'm sure @[email protected] could comment further if I'm not spot on.


Yeah, I did read that he mentioned server CPUs actually downclock when running AVX loads. Having to hold an OC back on account of AVX 1 or 2 is a major pain for me, guess I'll be a guinea pig. Going to purchase Intel's OC warranty and see what happens.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prelude514*
> 
> Yep, I've tried leaving everything on auto as much as I hate doing that. No change at all. I removed that CPU and cleaned it's pads with 99.9% pure anhydrous isopropyl alcohol, and it actually seems to have helped a bit. Didn't have time to test much since it was late last night, and I'm busy all day today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll get some pics ASAP. I can't wrap my head around not using certain code on a CPU for risk of killing it. Sure, AVX 2 is hard on the CPU, but Intel designed it this way. I'm not asking it to get me a beer, I'm asking it to do math that it was designed to do. What if I wanted to contribute to the prime project using my CPU instead of just stress testing? I'd be told not to as this CPU is too weak? How about [email protected]? If it doesn't already use AVX 2, I'm sure it will eventually. I can't say I believe in gate degradation using such low voltages and temps. I could see it happening at higher than 1.5v and 100c temps when being run for days on end, but not here.
> 
> Either way, the only prime it has seen so far is 1.5 hours worth running 4.2GHz @ 1.3v. Since that I've been using Asus RealBench, in "Benchmark" mode looping H264 video encoding to test.
> 
> In regards to AVX 1, I also have a 3930K and a 990X. While everyone was saying not to use the AVX enabled version of prime at the time, I ignored that. That chip went through at least 30 full days worth of AVX prime along with it's high temps to get the overclock dialed in perfectly. Chip is still in perfect condition. I can't afford to have BSODs on my rigs, and prime is the only thing that I have found that will guarantee that over many years of overclocking. Suffice to say, the 3930k rig has never once BSODed. My 990x on the other hand, was overclocked using a non AVX enabled version of prime. It has been rock solid running 4.6GHz for a long time. Never any BSODs on it, either. That is, until it's work load changed and it met an AVX enabled program. AVX brought the CPU to it's knees within 5 minutescausing app crashes but not BSODs. I had to lower the OC to 4.4GHz while increasing voltage to get that rig AVX stable using prime, and now it deals with it's AVX enabled workloads just fine day in day out.
> 
> I guess what I'm getting at, is if you need a system with 100% up-time, these easy to run stress tests being suggested everywhere are insufficient. They're fine if all you do is game and can tolerate BSODing, but else wise they are not to be trusted if you need to be certain your rig won't BSOD under any circumstances.
> 
> I'm going to do some more testing with this chip now that I've cleaned it's vigin cpu pads, but I'll probably be picking up another 5960x and hope for better luck with the silicone lottery. I will likely have to rely upon prime to get it unconditionally stable also, but will opt for Intel's OC warranty just in case for the first time ever.
> 
> Just to be clear, I'm not saying prime is the only way to test for stability. It really depends on individual stability needs. All I'm saying, is if I can run prime for 24 hours on a rig, nothing else ever crashes it afterwards. Same can't be said for other stress testing apps I've tried.


Basically no one disagrees with you're assessment of the application of p95 with earlier gen chips. Haswell -E is a bit different beast. Also, p95 really only stresses one aspect of of processing architecture at a time whereas other stressors approach the problem differently. I've had 24h stable p95 settings in the past that would crash in the middle of a 2 day QM calculation, so it's not the high - water mark IMO. Basically if you need stable AND fast(er) using a reasonable OC there is an inherent instability risk. More to the point, even if you stress the snot out of the cpu, most code is less stable.









Any stability protocol should reflect the intended use of the machine.


----------



## prelude514

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Basically no one disagrees with you're assessment of the application of p95 with earlier gen chips. Haswell -E is a bit different beast. Also, p95 really only stresses one aspect of of processing architecture at a time whereas other stressors approach the problem differently. I've had 24h stable p95 settings in the past that would crash in the middle of a 2 day QM calculation, so it's not the high - water mark IMO. Basically if you need stable AND fast(er) using a reasonable OC there is an inherent instability risk. More to the point, even if you stress the snot out of the cpu, most code is less stable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any stability protocol should reflect the intended use of the machine.


What do you like to test with?

Seems like this CPU's "best" is 44x @ 1.475v. Hasn't crashed yet after 15 minutes of realbench. Guessing prime will crash within 30 seconds, but I'll let realbench go for a while.


----------



## BinaryDemon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> From what I understand, at stock you could run P95 all you want without any fear of damage. It will work exactly as expected.
> 
> When overclocking Haswell-E @ ~4.0GHz+ with AVX at full load, huge amounts of power are flowing through the CPU and that's where the damage is coming from. I'm sure @[email protected] could comment further if I'm not spot on.


I'm no expert but I agree with this logic. I've been using P95 v28. No doubt it stress the CPU very hard and temps go higher than any other stress test than I've seen. I'm not worried about temperatures killing or degrading the CPU, the CPU will throttle or shutdown to protect itself unless you are intentionally trying to disable that throttling. I just worry about voltage. IMO those people avoiding Prime are just looking for 'stable enough'.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BinaryDemon*
> 
> I
> I'm no expert but I agree with this logic. I've been using P95 v28. No doubt it stress the CPU very hard and temps go higher than any other stress test than I've seen. I'm not worried about temperatures killing or degrading the CPU, the CPU will throttle or shutdown to protect itself unless you are intentionally trying to disable that throttling. I just worry about voltage. IMO those people avoiding Prime are just looking for 'stable enough'.


It's not the voltage you want to worry about it's the current, and I think you've missed his point, when overclocking there is no throttling occurring where there should be.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prelude514*
> 
> What do you like to test with?
> 
> Seems like this CPU's "best" is 44x @ 1.475v. Hasn't crashed yet after 15 minutes of realbench. Guessing prime will crash within 30 seconds, but I'll let realbench go for a while.


Keep all settings stock (everything at auto, ram at 2133) and set a manual voltage of 1.35V @ 4.4GHz

If you can't run P95 for a few minutes with that, you lost the silicon lottery. All three of my 5960X's could do 4.4GHz @ 1.3V, with all settings stock.


----------



## BinaryDemon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> It's not the voltage you want to worry about it's the current, and I think you've missed his point, when overclocking there is no throttling occurring where there should be.


Apparently I am missing the point, Why wouldnt it throttle? I could see if you were using fixed voltage than it might not step down the voltage when needed, but if TJ MAX hit's 85C it should atleast try to step down the multiplier right?


----------



## prelude514

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> Keep all settings stock (everything at auto, ram at 2133) and set a manual voltage of 1.35V @ 4.4GHz
> 
> If you can't run P95 for a few minutes with that, you lost the silicon lottery. All three of my 5960X's could do 4.4GHz @ 1.3V, with all settings stock.


Just tried, no go. Froze 15 seconds in.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prelude514*
> 
> Just tried, no go. Froze 15 seconds in.


Return the processor and try another, if you can/want to.


----------



## prelude514

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> Return the processor and try another, if you can/want to.


I will for sure. I won't settle for anything less than 4.5GHz.


----------



## sblantipodi

Is input voltage 1.9 required for 1.280 vcore?
How can I use offset mode to get 1.280 during CPU load?
What offset should I use to get 1.280v?

Thanks.


----------



## LukkyStrike

I know this is a bit of an odd question, but i have NEVER gotten Maxxmem to perform correctly. Currently the latest release will cause my PC to lock up. This has not been something new, I never could get it to work properly on my OC'ed AMD rigs either. Is there something i am messing up!? anyone else have issues with haswell-e and DDR4??


----------



## tw33k

Yeah, Maxxmem doesn't work properly for me either. I can get it to run but the scores are not what they should be


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prelude514*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are all of the relevant UEFI settings I believe.
> 
> Voltage increases other than vcore are an "in case" increase out of desperation. Can't say they've helped, will set them back to auto.
> 
> Every BSOD is either "CLOCK_WATCHDOG_TIMEOUT" or "WHEA_UNCORRECTABLE_ERROR", requiring a hard boot every time. (Windows doesn't manage to "collect error info", it stays at 0%)


Well... you got just about everything dialed up - maybe tame it a bit since you are at 43x. if you're interested, I'd try:
FIRST - clrcmos !!
set your boot priorities
disable wi fi and buletooth (for now)
*Change nothing else except:*
Manual OC
Strap to 100
BCLK - auto
Multi to 43x
xtreme tweak - enabled
Full manual enabled
vcore - 1.3000
input - 1.890
dram svid - - auto (or enabled - you didn't show your timings page)
Dram Phase - Optimized
speedstep - enabled
turbo - enabled
c-states - auto

LLC (for your input voltage) @ 6 max for this multiplier.
POwer limit to 140% (it's only 43x100)
any other setting leave as is after clrcmos
enter your primary ram timings manually and set dram voltage manually to 1.2V for 2133.

download a copy of AID64, download (or find where I posted it in this thread) memtest (OS-based)

load AID64, open the benchmarks, run Queen.. then mem copy.. then photoworkx. If okay, open the stress test, select cpu cache fpu and ram. start. check voltage and temps in the tabs. don';t open any other os-based anything that points to the same sensors on the cpu/mobo. If it's looking good, try FPU VP*, julia.. etc but watch you r temps carefully. they generate alot of heat (and pull a shipload of current)

..post back with your findings.


----------



## Menthol

Obviously not benching at this speed


----------



## marc0053

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menthol*
> 
> Obviously not benching at this speed


Very nice chip Menthol








You running a chiller or anything on that watercooling loop?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menthol*
> 
> Obviously not benching at this speed
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


daaaum - >5GHz at <1.5V! nice chip!

Gotta admit tho, having some fun with this (average) cpu. It's impressive what it can do with some tuning even at a modest 4.7:



trin' to keep kingpins in the top 10 - not easy with all the 980's out there.


----------



## tw33k

Got 4.5GHz running at 1.312v and 4.2GHz cache. Need to play with the memory next

http://s1014.photobucket.com/user/_tw33k_/media/20140929-CinebenchR1545_zps5af5dd5e.png.html


----------



## Happy Harry

I am wondering if anyone has tried overclocking any of these chips with Hyperthreading off. And whether it improves the overclocking headroom or not.

HH


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Happy Harry*
> 
> I am wondering if anyone has tried overclocking any of these chips with Hyperthreading off. And whether it improves the overclocking headroom or not.
> 
> HH


some it does.. others it does not. All depends on the nature of the cores.. and with soooo many on die.. it tough to have good chip it seems.

*ES were real strong.. retail.. seems average of 5.5 to 5.7ghz on LN2 ...


----------



## Eugenius

Is it me or is there something wrong with Realbench stress test?

I am running SLI 980 (latest official drivers) and even at stock CPU/cache settings with XMP 3000 ram (only bios setting changed after loading optimized), it won't pass more than 8-10min of the stress test... ?

I ran stock to see if it would run as a reference...

Driver issue? What's the deal?


----------



## BinaryDemon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eugenius*
> 
> Is it me or is there something wrong with Realbench stress test?
> 
> I am running SLI 980 (latest official drivers) and even at stock CPU/cache settings with XMP 3000 ram (only bios setting changed after loading optimized), it won't pass more than 8-10min of the stress test... ?
> 
> I ran stock to see if it would run as a reference...
> 
> Driver issue? What's the deal?


I think I've read several times in this thread that there is a known OpenGL issue with Nvidia's latest drivers.


----------



## Menthol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> Very nice chip Menthol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You running a chiller or anything on that watercooling loop?


Thanks Marco, I do when I'm benching yes this of course is just a verification, I am not benching at this clock, still feeling my way around this platform

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> daaaum - >5GHz at <1.5V! nice chip!
> 
> Gotta admit tho, having some fun with this (average) cpu. It's impressive what it can do with some tuning even at a modest 4.7:
> 
> 
> 
> trin' to keep kingpins in the top 10 - not easy with all the 980's out there.


Jpmboy, respect to you, it's tougher to take the average chip and make it perform like a good one, a whole lot of people with skills in the forums


----------



## lilchronic

http://valid.x86.fr/a6flsr


----------



## Astr627

I have a problem with the DDR4 performance. Below is the Aida64 benchmark of Crucial DDR4 CT4K4G4DFS8213 (the green color module) at 2400MHz CL15. It seems the scores of DDR4 and L1 L2 L3 cache are lower than what overclockers have posted here.

For example, 47153MB/s vs 66100 MB/s (from an earlier post), both at 2400MHz CL15. Is there any problem with my systems such as motherboard or CPU?

The system components are:
i7 5820K 4.3GHz
MSI X99S SLI Plus
Crucial DDR4 4X4GB CT4K4G4DFS8213 2400MHz CL15


----------



## tw33k

Raise your cache to 4GHz and run the benchmark again


----------



## DenJohn

I'm done I think. Can't get any higher then 4.8Ghz (48*100) out of my 5930k @ 1.50V and still be able to run a benchmark. 1.55v+ makes no difference, BSOD after a couple of minutes when I try to boot @ 4.9Ghz.

I'm settled with 4624.92 MHz (37 * 125 MHz) for 24/7.
Vcore @ 1.35V and the temp doesn't go over 74C after a 4h Realbench stresstest with my H110;
Cache @ 4125Mhz (125*33).
Corsair LPX 2800 @ 3000 with 14-15-15-28 T1 timings @ 1.35V.



http://valid.canardpc.com/kqtkdg

Can't push my Asus GTX 980 higher then 1382/1983 which makes 14.055 in Fire Strike

Descent cpu I think?


----------



## shremi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DenJohn*
> 
> I'm done I think. Can't get any higher then 4.8Ghz (48*100) out of my 5930k @ 1.50V and still be able to run a benchmark. 1.55v+ makes no difference, BSOD after a couple of minutes when I try to boot @ 4.9Ghz.
> 
> I'm settled with 4624.92 MHz (37 * 125 MHz) for 24/7.
> Vcore @ 1.35V and the temp doesn't go over 74C after a 4h Realbench stresstest with my H110;
> Cache @ 4125Mhz (125*33).
> Corsair LPX 2800 @ 3000 with 14-15-15-28 T1 timings @ 1.35V.
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/kqtkdg
> 
> Can't push my Asus GTX 980 higher then 1382/1983 which makes 14.055 in Fire Strike
> 
> Descent cpu I think?


I call BS on your temps i have a 360 + 240 full custom loop dedicated to the CPU only and my temps rech the 80s using the same volts and overclock as you on my 5820k with realbench


----------



## DenJohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shremi*
> 
> I call BS on your temps i have a 360 + 240 full custom loop dedicated to the CPU only and my temps rech the 80s using the same volts and overclock as you on my 5820k with realbench


That's what CoreTemp displays tbh. I've also tried RealTemp but it's only showing 4/6 cpu's.


----------



## lilchronic

ambient temps ??


----------



## Silent Scone

Depending on what BIOS you're on real temp and core temp are out by a country mile. I was very impressed with my load temps until I clocked my idle temps that were 15 c lower than ambient


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menthol*
> 
> Obviously not benching at this speed


Damn. You're just full of surprises









I haven't tried to validate highest yet, will give it a go later.


----------



## DenJohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Depending on what BIOS you're on real temp and core temp are out by a country mile. I was very impressed with my load temps until I clocked my idle temps that were 15 c lower than ambient


I'm on the latest, 904.

I'll keep in mind that those temps are maybe not the real ones, I presume that the bios will trigger something (forced shutdown?) when my cpu gets to hot so that my cpu doesn't burn?







It's my first system in 15 years, I used macs during that time, but I can remember my old Athlon XP-system had something like that. I don't want my new system destroyed ^^


----------



## Fidelitas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Depending on what BIOS you're on real temp and core temp are out by a country mile. I was very impressed with my load temps until I clocked my idle temps that were 15 c lower than ambient


Is this a software or hardware problem? Any news on when this issue may get resolved?


----------



## Fidelitas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shremi*
> 
> t
> I call BS on your temps i have a 360 + 240 full custom loop dedicated to the CPU only and my temps rech the 80s using the same volts and overclock as you on my 5820k with realbench


I don't know if I would holler BS yet, but I am curious as to what he is using to monitor temps and highly doubt that whatever he may be using is reporting correctly. I would say his temps would have to be in the mid 80's or maybe high 80's at those voltages.


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fidelitas*
> 
> Is this a software or hardware problem? Any news on when this issue may get resolved?


Idle temps in Realtemp and Coretemp has been way off since Gulftown or even earlier gen. but Load temps are pretty much right, I believe it's a sensor vs software problem.


----------



## Fidelitas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Idle temps in Realtemp and Coretemp has been way off since Gulftown or even earlier gen. but Load temps are pretty much right, I believe it's a sensor vs software problem.


How much faith can you put in to AI Suite readings and if they are the socket, how close is socket temperature to individual core temps? In other words, can I use socket temps to get anywhere close to what my CPU is actually doing?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Idle temps in Realtemp and Coretemp has been way off since Gulftown or even earlier gen. but Load temps are pretty much right, I believe it's a sensor vs software problem.


and what you set the CPU max temp to in bios which they read as TJMax....


----------



## Fidelitas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> and what you set the CPU max temp to in bios which they read as TJMax....


I have mine set to 85c


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menthol*
> 
> Thanks Marco, I do when I'm benching yes this of course is just a verification, I am not benching at this clock, still feeling my way around this platform
> Jpmboy, respect to you, it's tougher to take the average chip and make it perform like a good one, *a whole lot of people with skills in the forums*


That's for sure. Seems I'm always chasing your benchmark scores!








and, thanks!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fidelitas*
> 
> I have mine set to 85c












If I set that to 85, and TJMax to 85 in real temp gt 3.70, the cpu idle temps match my water temps (exactly).


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> and what you set the CPU max temp to in bios which they read as TJMax....


I never touch that.

This is the best answer I can find from the author of Realtemp.
Quote:


> unclewebb:
> RealTemp Author
> 
> The purpose of these sensors is to control thermal throttling and thermal shutdown at approximately 105C and 130C. This is where these sensors are calibrated to be most accurate but even here they are still only accurate to +/- 5C. I am 99.99% sure that your sensors are accurate enough to control what Intel designed these sensors to control.
> 
> Many of these sensors tend to read low when the CPU is lightly loaded or idle. Your peak core temperature when idle is probably very close to the actual core temperature but without some sophisticated test equipment and a controlled lab, we will never know how accurate it is. This peak value is referred to as the CPU Package temperature and can be read directly from the recent CPUs. The T|I version of RealTemp displays this value since it tends to be a little more meaningful.
> 
> RealTemp T|I Edition
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1330144/realtemp-t-i-edition
> 
> This is a one off version of RealTemp for my friends at Tech|Inferno. I was looking to get some feedback from Ivy Bridge owners. I haven't heard anything too negative so I have to assume that it works OK.
> 
> I plan to do a few minor changes for RealTemp 3.80 which will be similar to above and should be ready in the near future. Hopefully the next version can do another million downloads from


Source: http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/realtemp-general-discussion.64185/page-43#post-2822533


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> I never touch that.
> 
> This is the best answer I can find from the author of Realtemp.
> Source: http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/realtemp-general-discussion.64185/page-43#post-2822533


Thanks! 3.70 seems to be working fine right now. will take a look. here's ther rub. idle and run temps depend on what you set as TJmax, but distance to TJMax is the same irrespective of what you set it to...









TJmax = 85C ("temperature" matches the water temp - so a crude "zero-point" )


TJmax = 105C


note "Distance to TJmax. Unchanged.


----------



## tistou77

Hello

Based on the feedback, is what a 5930K is "better" for the OC than 5820K (generally of course)

Thanks


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tistou77*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Based on the feedback, is what a 5930K is "better" for the OC than 5820K (generally of course)
> 
> Thanks


Luck of draw which overclocks better.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

My 4th 5960X is a keeper.









4.7GHz CPU and 4.7GHz uncore stable, both at 1.4V. All other settings at stock/auto. Needs 1.51V for 4.8, so that's a no-go.

Batch 3418C471. I have another CPU from the same batch that requires 1.43V for 4.5GHz stable, and couldn't do more than 42X uncore... So it doesn't seem batch numbers matter too much.


----------



## tistou77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Luck of draw which overclocks better.


Yes as for IB-E
But I have seen more 5930K to 4.5ghz and 1.30v that 5820K (in fact I have not seen 5820K to 4.5ghz and less than 1.30v)


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tistou77*
> 
> Yes as for IB-E
> But I have seen more 5930K to 4.5ghz and 1.30v that 5820K (in fact I have not seen 5820K to 4.5ghz and less than 1.30v)


Look at this guy's 5820k and see what you think:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1510388/haswell-e-overclock-leaderboard-owners-club/2650#post_22921655


----------



## tistou77

Yes, it's true....

Hard choice


----------



## Mitchell7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DenJohn*
> 
> I'm done I think. Can't get any higher then 4.8Ghz (48*100) out of my 5930k @ 1.50V and still be able to run a benchmark. 1.55v+ makes no difference, BSOD after a couple of minutes when I try to boot @ 4.9Ghz.
> 
> I'm settled with 4624.92 MHz (37 * 125 MHz) for 24/7.
> Vcore @ 1.35V and the temp doesn't go over 74C after a 4h Realbench stresstest with my H110;
> Cache @ 4125Mhz (125*33).
> Corsair LPX 2800 @ 3000 with 14-15-15-28 T1 timings @ 1.35V.
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/kqtkdg
> 
> Can't push my Asus GTX 980 higher then 1382/1983 which makes 14.055 in Fire Strike
> 
> Descent cpu I think?


What are your other settings for 4.6 out of interest voltages etc? I've been trying to stabilise my 5930K at 4.6 but it seems to be a no go no matter what I throw at it, 4.5GHz seems to be the most I can squeeze out of it for 24/7 stability.


----------



## Canis-X

Got my board ordered today (ASUS X99-E WS)!! Now that it's ordered and I know that once it arrives I can play with this new setup, I have no patience left...LOL The board will seem like it is taking forever to get to my house!


----------



## DenJohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mitchell7*
> 
> What are your other settings for 4.6 out of interest voltages etc? I've been trying to stabilise my 5930K at 4.6 but it seems to be a no go no matter what I throw at it, 4.5GHz seems to be the most I can squeeze out of it for 24/7 stability.


Everything on Auto except:

XMP @ DDR4-3000
CPU Strap 125
CPU Ratio: Sync All Cores -> 37
Min+max. CPU cache Ratio: 33
DRAM Frequency: DDR4-3000Mhz
OC Tuner: Keep Current Settings
EPU Power Saving Mode: Disabled

DRAM Timing Control
--> 14 - 15 - 15 - 28 - 1T

Fully Manual Mode: Disabled
CPU Core Voltage: Manual Mode -> 1.350
CPU Cache Voltage: Manual Mode -> 1.350

That's it I think.


----------



## lilchronic

So whats the deal with this oc socket and it being able to oc cache ratio higher? is this for real ?

my cache ratio will not go past 3.5Ghz no matter what i do and 3.5ghz cache only needs 1.15v to be stable

im really just hoping it's a motherboard problem and a updated bios will fix it but who knows.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> So whats the deal with this oc socket and it being able to oc cache ratio higher? is this for real ?
> 
> my cache ratio will not go past 3.5Ghz no matter what i do and 3.5ghz cache only needs 1.15v to be stable
> 
> im really just hoping it's a motherboard problem and a updated bios will fix it but who knows.


So far it appears to be true from what I've seen.


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> My 4th 5960X is a keeper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.7GHz CPU and 4.7GHz uncore stable, both at 1.4V. All other settings at stock/auto. Needs 1.51V for 4.8, so that's a no-go.
> 
> Batch 3418C471. I have another CPU from the same batch that requires 1.43V for 4.5GHz stable, and couldn't do more than 42X uncore... So it doesn't seem batch numbers matter too much.


I bought a second 5960X with 3418C471 but it clocked worse than the original 5960X that I got. The 5960X with the matching batch as yours couldn't even boot 1.3v with 4.625

I ended up returning it and just kept my original one. Guess batch numbers don't really mean that much.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> So whats the deal with this oc socket and it being able to oc cache ratio higher? is this for real ?
> 
> my cache ratio will not go past 3.5Ghz no matter what i do and 3.5ghz cache only needs 1.15v to be stable
> 
> im really just hoping it's a motherboard problem and a updated bios will fix it but who knows.


Depending on how far you are willing to go, there is a workaround for all MOBOs.









http://hwbot.org/news/11337_der8auers_guide_for_haswell_e_4ghz_uncore_for_all_motherboards/


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mitchell7*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DenJohn*
> 
> I'm done I think. Can't get any higher then 4.8Ghz (48*100) out of my 5930k @ 1.50V and still be able to run a benchmark. 1.55v+ makes no difference, BSOD after a couple of minutes when I try to boot @ 4.9Ghz.
> 
> I'm settled with 4624.92 MHz (37 * 125 MHz) for 24/7.
> Vcore @ 1.35V and the temp doesn't go over 74C after a 4h Realbench stresstest with my H110;
> Cache @ 4125Mhz (125*33).
> Corsair LPX 2800 @ 3000 with 14-15-15-28 T1 timings @ 1.35V.
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/kqtkdg
> 
> Can't push my Asus GTX 980 higher then 1382/1983 which makes 14.055 in Fire Strike
> 
> Descent cpu I think?
> 
> 
> 
> What are your other settings for 4.6 out of interest voltages etc? I've been trying to stabilise my 5930K at 4.6 but it seems to be a no go no matter what I throw at it, 4.5GHz seems to be the most I can squeeze out of it for 24/7 stability.
Click to expand...

My 5960X also seems to hit a wall at 4.625 Ghz. I can do 4.5 @ 1.325v but can't even do 4.625 with 1.5v


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> So whats the deal with this oc socket and it being able to oc cache ratio higher? is this for real ?
> 
> my cache ratio will not go past 3.5Ghz no matter what i do and 3.5ghz cache only needs 1.15v to be stable
> 
> im really just hoping it's a motherboard problem and a updated bios will fix it but who knows.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Depending on how far you are willing to go, there is a workaround for all MOBOs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://hwbot.org/news/11337_der8auers_guide_for_haswell_e_4ghz_uncore_for_all_motherboards/
Click to expand...

Oh man, I didn't realize 4ghz+ uncore clocks were so hard to achieve. I just set mine at 4.25Ghz in one go and left it at that. That said, I already matched my cache and vcore voltages at 1.35 to help increase my core clocks. I do have a RVE though.


----------



## ean611

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> Oh man, I didn't realize 4ghz+ uncore clocks were so hard to achieve. I just set mine at 4.25Ghz in one go and left it at that. That said, I already matched my cache and vcore voltages at 1.35 to help increase my core clocks. I do have a RVE though.


Your C-states are on "auto". Asus disables C-states while overclocking on "auto".


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ean611*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> Oh man, I didn't realize 4ghz+ uncore clocks were so hard to achieve. I just set mine at 4.25Ghz in one go and left it at that. That said, I already matched my cache and vcore voltages at 1.35 to help increase my core clocks. I do have a RVE though.
> 
> 
> 
> Your C-states are on "auto". Asus disables C-states while overclocking on "auto".
Click to expand...

and?


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> Oh man, I didn't realize 4ghz+ uncore clocks were so hard to achieve. I just set mine at 4.25Ghz in one go and left it at that. That said, I already matched my cache and vcore voltages at 1.35 to help increase my core clocks. I do have a RVE though.


What is the highest Core & Cache Clock combo you can stably run through benchmarks.?

Its apparently hard to maintain a Higher Cache Ratio with higher clocks.
Somewhat concern on water & a huge concern on Ln2.


----------



## Mitchell7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> My 5960X also seems to hit a wall at 4.625 Ghz. I can do 4.5 @ 1.325v but can't even do 4.625 with 1.5v


Well I did get a little further, all be it some of the voltages are a little on the high side for now, although I have clocked the cache to 4GHz this time around.

I managed to pass 20 loops of the x264 stress test set to normal using all 12 threads.

Current settings:

Clock Speed: 4.62GHz 125x37
Cache Frequency: 4GHz
DRAM Frequency: 2666MHz 15-17-17-35-2T
DRAM Voltage: 1.20v
CPU Vcore: 1.36v
Cache Voltage: 1.25v
System Agent Voltage: 1.2v
Input Voltage: 1.95v



I'll try lowering some of the voltages and testing again to see what it affects stability wise.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> So whats the deal with this oc socket and it being able to oc cache ratio higher? is this for real ?
> 
> my cache ratio will not go past 3.5Ghz no matter what i do and 3.5ghz cache only needs 1.15v to be stable
> 
> im really just hoping it's a motherboard problem and a updated bios will fix it but who knows.


It's still early, but certainly starting to look that way although no s-by-s comparison with same cpu anywhere?


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> What is the highest Core & Cache Clock combo you can stably run through benchmarks.?
> 
> Its apparently hard to maintain a Higher Cache Ratio with higher clocks.
> Somewhat concern on water & a huge concern on Ln2.


I can do 4.7GHz and 4.8GHz cache (I know pointless) through Cinebench.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Depending on how far you are willing to go, there is a workaround for all MOBOs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://hwbot.org/news/11337_der8auers_guide_for_haswell_e_4ghz_uncore_for_all_motherboards/


oh wow thats crazy i wont be soldering anything to my cpu









anyone know if the x99 oc formula has the oc socket ? i would think it does but not sure


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> I can do 4.7GHz and 4.8GHz cache (I know pointless) through Cinebench.


RVE I assume..?

At the current stage its almost confirmed that the OC sockets have an '_advantage_'.

Der8auer @ Hwbot is supposedly working on some sort of adapters which would make it easily accessible to users of other MOBOs, hopefully without soldering.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> oh wow thats crazy i wont be soldering anything to my cpu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyone know if the x99 oc formula has the oc socket ? i would think it does but not sure


I though ASUS had obtained some kind of patent on the OC socket, so other manufacturers couldn't sell MOBOs with OC Socket to public.

Correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> I though ASUS had obtained some kind of patent on the OC socket, so other manufacturers couldn't sell MOBOs with OC Socket to public.
> 
> Correct me if I am wrong.


well in that article you posted showed that the gigabyte board soc (LN2) has the oc socket


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> well in that article you posted showed that the gigabyte board soc (LN2) has the oc socket


And you can't buy the SOC Force Ln2 can you..?

LN2 board is only given to PRO OCers or given away in competitions.
Its not exactly available in retail per se.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> RVE I assume..?


Yes


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> I can do 4.7GHz and 4.8GHz cache (I know pointless) through Cinebench.


I need about 1.36v ring to even do that briefly lol


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> And you can't buy the SOC Force Ln2 can you..?
> 
> LN2 board is only given to PRO OCers or given away in competitions.
> Its not exactly available in retail per se.


no wonder why i couldnt find it anywhere for sale









.........ASUS need's to hurry up and make the rampage v gene with oc socket


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> RVE I assume..?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes
Click to expand...

Lucky.

Unless the boys at Hwbot come out with some MOD that doesn't require soldering.
RVE will be the MOBO to get if you want to clock you cache higher.

Which is a shame since I am trying to avoid getting an Asus Mobo reading all the horror stories about their Warranty Support, if you need to use it.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I need about 1.36v ring to even do that briefly lol


I need 1.4V to do it.


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> I can do 4.7GHz and 4.8GHz cache (I know pointless) through Cinebench.
> 
> 
> 
> RVE I assume..?
> 
> At the current stage its almost confirmed that the OC sockets have an 'advantage'.
> 
> Der8auer @ Hwbot is supposedly working on some sort of adapters which would make it easily accessible to users of other MOBOs, hopefully without soldering.
Click to expand...

 He and others  he didnt have access to white papers, so there are other ways to perform the same mods which have been confirmed already.

*We shall see how things progress with the manufacturer wars.. At this point is seems a few things are for certain though;

1. You do NOT need an epower or G-power to perform the mod..

2. There are plenty of ~1.2 - 1.5v sources of power near the CPU socket which would be suitable for mod

3. Seems there are total of 5-6 pins/pads which need to be bridged/connected to complete your own mods to the point where there is total functionality with all aspects of uncore clocking and driving voltages


----------



## sblantipodi

Hi,
I'm overclocking my 5930K.

I have two settings to get it stable at 4.2GHz

Offset +0.230V who produce a 1.264V with LLC8
or Offset +0.245V who produce a 1.280V without LLC

What settings is preferable in terms of durability and reliability for my CPU?

Is it better a lower voltage with high LLC or higher voltage with no LLC?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> Hi,
> I'm overclocking my 5930K.
> 
> I have two settings to get it stable at 4.2GHz
> 
> Offset +0.230V who produce a 1.264V with LLC8
> or Offset +0.245V who produce a 1.280V without LLC
> 
> What settings is preferable in terms of durability and reliability for my CPU?
> 
> Is it better a lower voltage with high LLC or higher voltage with no LLC?


LLC is for input voltage


----------



## darkcashyz

Cache @4.2GHz but AIDA just doesn't show that(it shows what it reads when you run this tool and keeps the number static)

http://valid.x86.fr/libvhs

G.Skill Ripjaws 4 16GB 2400MHz @1.2V Kit

X99 Deluxe - BIOS Version 0904

1.25V Cache
1.15V VCCSA
1.92V Input
1.35V RAM

LLC - 7
Extreme - Full Phase CPU Power
130% CPU Current Capability

DRAM Power Phase - Standard
Less stable with Optimized and Extreme Phase mode, no idea why. Sometimes it just won't boot with Extreme DRAM Full Phase

1.325V @4.5GHz Core
Benchable for a short amount of time time then fail... due to my 240mm closed loop AIO

1.27V @4.4GHz Core
Benchable but doesn't love to be fully loaded longer than 3 minutes... due to my 240mm closed loop AIO

1.2V @4.2GHz Core
Running fine but won't pass 1 hour being stressed with AIDA64

1.1V/1.2V @4.0/4.0GHz Core/Uncore
Running fine with less temp, more tests needed

And the weather here just doesn't want you to OC hard...


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> I can do 4.7GHz and 4.8GHz cache (I know pointless) through Cinebench.


show the results... or it didn't happen.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> oh wow thats crazy i wont be soldering anything to my cpu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyone know if the x99 oc formula has the oc socket ? i would think it does but not sure


I think it's proprietary to asus? other manuf had the same and dropped it due to intel spec? there's a write up that was linked to in the thread somewhere.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> LLC is for input voltage


you gived me an info but you don't answered to the question below.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> Hi,
> I'm overclocking my 5930K.
> 
> I have two settings to get it stable at 4.2GHz
> 
> Offset +0.230V who produce a 1.264V with LLC8
> or Offset +0.245V who produce a 1.280V without LLC
> 
> What settings is preferable in terms of durability and reliability for my CPU?
> 
> Is it better a lower voltage with high LLC or higher voltage with no LLC?


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> show the results... or it didn't happen.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Aidia 64 cache & memory benchmark @ 4.7 uncore


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> Aidia 64 cache & memory benchmark @ 4.7 uncore


Nice man! Nice...

so jealous right now. LOL


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> Aidia 64 cache & memory benchmark @ 4.7 uncore
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Very nice! Always good to show results.







\
+1


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleaxe*
> 
> Nice man! Nice...
> 
> so jealous right now. LOL


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Very nice! Always good to show results.


It only took 4 CPU samples to get here!


----------



## Mitchell7

Some more tweaking, looking good so far just the vcore that's bothering me for 24/7 use.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat

The Vcore voltage is fine, don´t worry about it








Nice CPU indeed !


----------



## unclewebb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DenJohn*
> 
> I've also tried RealTemp but it's only showing 4/6 cpu's.


In the RealTemp 3.70 download is a separate program called RealTemp GT. It is the one that supports the 6 core CPUs.

On the Core i CPUs, there is rarely if ever a reason to change the value for TJ Max. This value is written to each core of the CPU by Intel. If you changed TJ Max, go into the RealTemp Settings window and click on the Defaults button so it can read the correct value from your CPU. Core Temp should show you the correct TJ Max value.

If your idle temps are less than ambient, it is because these sensors were never designed or intended to be used for 100% accurate core temperature monitoring. Intel only calibrates these sensors to control thermal throttling and CPU thermal shutdown and that's it.


----------



## Chris123NT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mitchell7*
> 
> Some more tweaking, looking good so far just the vcore that's bothering me for 24/7 use.


Now if only I can get my 5960 to do 4.5 without throwing a fit. It does 4.4 with 1.3v so I dunno why I can't get 4.5 stable.

Oh well that's the project for after I toy around with Windows 9 a bit tomorrow (hopefully) lol.


----------



## ValiumMm

Got a 5960x at just under 4.4Ghz at 1.15v
Seems pretty nice chip so far.
I dont want to push it too far as it is for a workstation/work computer for an employee(not my money!)

I have another 5960x to test, but I dont know if it will be as nice as this one.
Task manager has it as 4.29, but CPUz and Real Temp have it at 4.38Ghz



Rest of the pics from the actual PC


http://imgur.com/Hj99U


----------



## CaliLife17

Just got another 5960x in, Batch# 3418C471. Will test it out tomorrow and see if it is any better than my current one, which takes 1.35v for 4.5ghz.

What is a safe voltage for 24/7 OC on water, as long as temps are under 80c


----------



## DenJohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mitchell7*


Nice result. Made any changes to my settings? I think we both have the same chip


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ValiumMm*
> 
> Got a 5960x at just under 4.4Ghz at 1.15v
> Seems pretty nice chip so far.


Very nice!


----------



## King4x4

subbed for future reference.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaliLife17*
> 
> Just got another 5960x in, Batch# 3418C471. Will test it out tomorrow and see if it is any better than my current one, which takes 1.35v for 4.5ghz.
> 
> What is a safe voltage for 24/7 OC on water, as long as temps are under 80c


My worst and best chip were from that batch. Good Luck!

As far as safe voltage, everyone has their own opinion. I'm comfortable running the voltages marked as air 24/7 as long as temps are in check. (DRAM 1.5V Max for DDR4)



But, I seem to be comfortable pushing more volts than others here.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MehlstaubtheCat*
> 
> The Vcore voltage is fine, don´t worry about it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice CPU indeed !


do you consider fine 1.366V?

How can a cpu survive at that high vcore?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> My worst and best chip were from that batch. Good Luck!
> 
> As far as safe voltage, everyone has their own opinion. I'm comfortable running the voltages marked as air 24/7 as long as temps are in check. (DRAM 1.5V Max for DDR4)
> 
> 
> 
> But, I seem to be comfortable pushing more volts than others here.


this table from sin's oc guide is for 4-core haswell. may be good for 6-core, but likely not for 8-core.


----------



## Jpmboy

Easy 4.6/4.2 Adaptive OC for 24/7 use. 1.335 vcore, 1.212 cache, 1.365 dram, 0.998 vsa , LLC=6, idles at 0.795V


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mitchell7*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> My 5960X also seems to hit a wall at 4.625 Ghz. I can do 4.5 @ 1.325v but can't even do 4.625 with 1.5v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well I did get a little further, all be it some of the voltages are a little on the high side for now, although I have clocked the cache to 4GHz this time around.
> 
> I managed to pass 20 loops of the x264 stress test set to normal using all 12 threads.
> 
> Current settings:
> 
> Clock Speed: 4.62GHz 125x37
> Cache Frequency: 4GHz
> DRAM Frequency: 2666MHz 15-17-17-35-2T
> DRAM Voltage: 1.20v
> CPU Vcore: 1.36v
> Cache Voltage: 1.25v
> System Agent Voltage: 1.2v
> Input Voltage: 1.95v
> 
> 
> 
> I'll try lowering some of the voltages and testing again to see what it affects stability wise.
Click to expand...

Try Asus Realbench 2.2

What's your final settings that's 24/7 stable? Is that 1.95 necessary over just a regular 1.9?


----------



## darkcashyz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ValiumMm*
> 
> Got a 5960x at just under 4.4Ghz at 1.15v
> Seems pretty nice chip so far.
> I dont want to push it too far as it is for a workstation/work computer for an employee(not my money!)
> 
> I have another 5960x to test, but I dont know if it will be as nice as this one.
> Task manager has it as 4.29, but CPUz and Real Temp have it at 4.38Ghz
> 
> 
> 
> Rest of the pics from the actual PC
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/Hj99U


You've got a very nice chip!









Would you mind sharing your voltage settings? I'd love to try on mine.


----------



## ValiumMm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkcashyz*
> 
> You've got a very nice chip!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would you mind sharing your voltage settings? I'd love to try on mine.


Ive got default settings, except core voltage.


----------



## Silent Scone

that is a very nice chip indeed. I'm at 1.19v for 4.365. Can't say I've tried going lower yet! Little need

Edit: Check your input / System Agent as they might be overvolting quite hard. Especially if that's on the release BIOS


----------



## Mitchell7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> Try Asus Realbench 2.2
> 
> What's your final settings that's 24/7 stable? Is that 1.95 necessary over just a regular 1.9?


At the moment I'm still testing, I'll start by dropping one voltage at a time during tests as I could probably back off on some, especially VCCSA, I did run into stability issues with 1.90v input originally but haven't tried dropping it back yet.

Regardless of what voltages I drop elsewhere it's looking highly unlikely that I will be able to stablise 4.6GHz with anything less than 1.361v vcore, and even then I had to bump up to 1.366v just to get a 1 hour run out of Realbench as 1.361v halted after 52 minutes.

1 hour is still far from 24/7 stable in my book though, I like to stress test for a minimum of 12 hours once I have everything almost tweaked.


----------



## ABAD1DEA

i ordered the parts today ^^
soon i will be a haswell E owner


----------



## Mydog

Does the UD7 have the 2011-3 OC socket?


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Does the UD7 have the 2011-3 OC socket?


Hello

The only motherboards available for sale that have the OC socket are ASUS motherboards.


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> The only motherboards available for sale that have the OC socket are ASUS motherboards.


From what I've heard both Gigabyte and MSI are shipping mobos with that socket now, I'll try to find the source.

http://www.kitguru.net/components/motherboard/anton-shilov/asustek-plans-to-sue-its-rivals-for-patent-infringement/


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> From what I've heard both Gigabyte and MSI are shipping mobos with that socket now, I'll try to find the source.
> 
> http://www.kitguru.net/components/motherboard/anton-shilov/asustek-plans-to-sue-its-rivals-for-patent-infringement/


saw this bruhaha some weeks ago, I should keep up with the on-going issues. thx! +1


----------



## [email protected]

Don't think anyone else is actually shipping boards with the socket yet.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> The only motherboards available for sale that have the OC socket are ASUS motherboards.


Asus never explained what this OC socket does and sincerely I don't think that it does too much.


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mitchell7*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> Try Asus Realbench 2.2
> 
> What's your final settings that's 24/7 stable? Is that 1.95 necessary over just a regular 1.9?
> 
> 
> 
> At the moment I'm still testing, I'll start by dropping one voltage at a time during tests as I could probably back off on some, especially VCCSA, I did run into stability issues with 1.90v input originally but haven't tried dropping it back yet.
> 
> Regardless of what voltages I drop elsewhere it's looking highly unlikely that I will be able to stablise 4.6GHz with anything less than 1.361v vcore, and even then I had to bump up to 1.366v just to get a 1 hour run out of Realbench as 1.361v halted after 52 minutes.
> 
> 1 hour is still far from 24/7 stable in my book though, I like to stress test for a minimum of 12 hours once I have everything almost tweaked.
Click to expand...

Interesting. I could do everything you do at 4.4 and 4.5 but when I push for 4.6, I couldn't stay stable. I've been only using 1.9v though. I'll try with 1.95. Maybe that's the missing link.

1.361 is not bad at all. I was running with 1.375 with a margin when 1.35 was stable and 1.325 was iffy stable at 4.5Ghz


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Don't think anyone else is actually shipping boards with the socket yet.


But they are in the process of manufacturing I believe?


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Don't think anyone else is actually shipping boards with the socket yet.


Hello

Exactly. That is why I wrote "available". Mydog's question did not seem to be inquiring as to what might be available in the future once successful reverse engineering is finished.


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> From what I've heard both Gigabyte and MSI are shipping mobos with that socket now, I'll try to find the source.
> 
> http://www.kitguru.net/components/motherboard/anton-shilov/asustek-plans-to-sue-its-rivals-for-patent-infringement/
> 
> 
> 
> saw this bruhaha some weeks ago, I should keep up with the on-going issues. thx! +1
Click to expand...

boards are made.. non will be shipped.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Don't think anyone else is actually shipping boards with the socket yet.


There are.. none are retail though

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> The only motherboards available for sale that have the OC socket are ASUS motherboards.
> 
> 
> 
> Asus never explained what this OC socket does and sincerely I don't think that it does too much.
Click to expand...

It is the only thing that allows uncore clocking beyond stock of ~3.6ghz reliably. Without the additional pins, there is no way to control the necessary voltages to stabilize the cache at high speeds, or even high CPU speed.

*mods are on the way and should be simple, like conductive pen and/or bridging/connecting pads with external voltages

**there is no "reverse engineering" to be done.. the design was Intels original, Asus was the only manufacturer to stay with the OEM socket, after Intel revised it. Folks with the white papers should be releasing the required info to make the needed connections to CPU yourself...

Im not into modding $1k CPU.. so I will be looking to purchase the only mobo that clocks X99 correctly .. the RVE


----------



## Fidelitas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> saw this bruhaha some weeks ago, I should keep up with the on-going issues. thx! +1


Hey JMPboy, do you use adaptive cashe? Do you have any suggestions for the minimum cache voltage to use before adding turbo voltage? Finally, at 4.5 on a 125 strap, is 4000mhz close enough?


----------



## Fidelitas

CL3P20, what is this "socket" everyone is talking about?


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fidelitas*
> 
> CL3P20, what is this "socket" everyone is talking about?


 the part your CPU goes into bud...

**Asus has more pins than other manufacturers sockets... these additional pins are what make UNCORE CLOCK*


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> **there is no "reverse engineering" to be done.. the design was Intels original, Asus was the only manufacturer to stay with the OEM socket, after Intel revised it. Folks with the white papers should be releasing the required info to make the needed connections to CPU yourself...


Not sure where you got that info - but it is not true. There is circuitry to go with it and cache is not the only thing it affects. The original OEM socket did not have the pins - we requested them from Foxconn. We were the ones that found a way of manipulating things via those pads.


----------



## Fidelitas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> the part your CPU goes into bud...
> 
> **Asus has more pins than other manufacturers sockets... these additional pins are what make UNCORE CLOCK*


Is there any particular reason that other manufacturers don't add them. I am confused, I thought that all sockets, ie, x58, x99, etc. were all the same, dependent on the platform. In other words, I thought that all X99 sockets were identical.


----------



## Fidelitas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Not sure where you got that info - but it is not true. There is circuitry to go with it and cache is not the only thing it affects. The original OEM socket did not have the pins - we requested them from Foxconn. We were the ones that found a way of manipulating things via those pads.


If that is the case, why did Intel add the extra pins if everybody would not use them for the same purpose?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fidelitas*
> 
> Hey JMPboy, do you use adaptive cashe? Do you have any suggestions for the minimum cache voltage to use before adding turbo voltage? Finally, at 4.5 on a 125 strap, is 4000mhz close enough?


no, cache voltage is fixed. vcore is adaptive.

please show your memory frequency using either cpuZ version 1.70.1x64 or with AID64 memory benchmark. thx.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Not sure where you got that info - but it is not true. There is circuitry to go with it and cache is not the only thing it affects. The original OEM socket did not have the pins - we requested them from Foxconn. We were the ones that found a way of manipulating things via those pads.


cool. May be valuable IP.


----------



## Praz

Hello

There is no socket revision by Intel. The socket specified for use by motherboard manufacturers is the Foxconn PE201127-4355-01H socket or equivalent from other approved manufacturers. The socket consists of 2011 contacts. Intel has already stated that the additional contacts being used by ASUS were never meant to be utilized in retail production. Anything stated to the contrary is nonsense.


----------



## Agent-A01

How does one enable the extra pins? It was my understanding it was off by default, i see no info in the manual.


----------



## [email protected]

Its automatic when the user inputs given frequencies.


----------



## Eugenius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> Aidia 64 cache & memory benchmark @ 4.7 uncore


I get the same Aida memory scores as you with 4.3ghz and even at 4.0ghz. None of my benchmarks seem to be affected by the cache OCing. Makes me think it's pretty pointless...?


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eugenius*
> 
> I get the same Aida memory scores as you with 4.3ghz and even at 4.0ghz. None of my benchmarks seem to be affected by the cache OCing. Makes me think it's pretty pointless...?


Hello

Not all benchmarks will show an increase in performance because of higher cache frequency. Also most programs will see a minimum benefit of increasing the cache speed. For 24/7 use a good rule to follow is to increase cache speed until it start having a negative effect on either the CPU or memory overclock.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eugenius*
> 
> I get the same Aida memory scores as you with 4.3ghz and even at 4.0ghz. None of my benchmarks seem to be affected by the cache OCing. Makes me think it's pretty pointless...?


You will see a difference if you run cinebench.


----------



## Fidelitas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Its automatic when the user inputs given frequencies.


What are the given frequencies you are referring to sir?


----------



## Eugenius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> You will see a difference if you run cinebench.


I keep forgetting this... I use the benchmarks to test my OC and not as an end use program. Meaning, I don't "bench" to get the highest possible score. Oh well.

Thanks praz!


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eugenius*
> 
> I keep forgetting this... I use the benchmarks to test my OC and not as an end use program. Meaning, I don't "bench" to get the highest possible score. Oh well.
> 
> Thanks praz!


Hello

You're welcome.


----------



## Fidelitas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> no, cache voltage is fixed. vcore is adaptive.
> 
> please show your memory frequency using either cpuZ version 1.70.1x64 or with AID64 memory benchmark. thx.


At 4.25 34x125 1.285 adaptive, .22 offset for system agent 1.20 cache, 1.89 input As you can see the uncore is far off and the temps are high.

\


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> There *is no socket revision by Intel*. The socket specified for use by motherboard manufacturers is the Foxconn PE201127-4355-01H socket or equivalent from other approved manufacturers. The *socket consists of 2011 contacts*. *Intel has already stated that the additional contacts being used by ASUS were never meant to be utilized* in retail production. Anything stated to the contrary is nonsense.


1. pins were there in original design from intel regardless of intention to be used or not

2. Asus kept the pins

3. without the pins.. uncore clocking is basically broken

*having extra pins to start.. then having them not show in retail implies a 'revision' of some type on the part of Intel or by the manufacturer as a part of the retail socket... another way to say it would be 'the revised retail socket' does not include the extra pins needed for the uncore clocking.


----------



## sblantipodi

My 5930K is at offset +0.230V with LLC set to 8. Frequency is 4.2GHz.
With this offset CPU goes up to 1.280V and CPU Input voltage is around 1.9-1.92V since it is in auto.

Yesterday this config was solid, today I started PC and it hanged on windows load with a bsod.

I think that I never had a worst bundle mobo+cpu.
But something says me that the problem resides on the motherboard.


----------



## Fidelitas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> 1. pins were there in original design from intel regardless of intention to be used or not
> 2. Asus kept the pins
> 3. without the pins.. uncore clocking is basically broken
> 
> *having extra pins to start.. then having them not show in retail implies a 'revision' of some type on the part of Intel or by the manufacturer as a part of the retail socket... another way to say it would be 'the revised retail socket' does not include the extra pins needed for the uncore clocking.


Does uncore clocking really make any difference in real world performance and is uncore oc'ing hard on the processor or mother board?


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> 1. pins were there in original design from intel regardless of intention to be used or not
> 2. Asus kept the pins
> 3. without the pins.. uncore clocking is basically broken
> 
> *having extra pins to start.. then having them not show in retail implies a 'revision' of some type on the part of Intel or by the manufacturer as a part of the retail socket... another way to say it would be 'the revised retail socket' does not include the extra pins needed for the uncore clocking.


Hello

The extra pads on the CPU is for Intel internal testing only. They are no different than test points that have been on the top of previous processors. The only retail socket that has existed is the part number I previously referenced. There are also no white papers nor support from Intel to the motherboard manufactures regarding the use of these extra pins. At this point I can only suggest you go back to whoever is feeding you this info and ask that in the future what you are asked to pass along is factual. Anyway, I think this topic has now been beat to death. Users can make up their own mind why ASUS motherboards are clocking both memory and cache better and why the ASUS boards were released from the start with the OC Socket while the other manufacturers are playing catch up.


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> There *is no socket revision by Intel*. The socket specified for use by motherboard manufacturers is the Foxconn PE201127-4355-01H socket or equivalent from other approved manufacturers. The *socket consists of 2011 contacts*. *Intel has already stated that the additional contacts being used by ASUS were never meant to be utilized* in retail production. Anything stated to the contrary is nonsense.
> 
> 
> 
> 1. pins were there in original design from intel regardless of intention to be used or not
> 2. Asus kept the pins
> 3. without the pins.. uncore clocking is basically broken
> 
> *having extra pins to start.. then having them not show in retail implies a 'revision' of some type on the part of Intel or by the manufacturer as a part of the retail socket... another way to say it would be 'the revised retail socket' does not include the extra pins needed for the uncore clocking.
Click to expand...

This.

It's interesting why intel scaled it back to exactly 2011 pins. It would have been easier and less confusion to leave in the extra pins and call it 2076 or however pins are in the entire socket.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> The extra pads on the CPU is for Intel internal testing only. They are no different than test points that have been on the top of previous processors. The only retail socket that has existed is the part number I previously referenced. There are also no white papers nor support from Intel to the motherboard manufactures regarding the use of these extra pins. At this point I can only suggest you go back to whoever is feeding you this info and ask that in the future what you are asked to pass along is factual. Anyway, I think this topic has now been beat to death. Users can make up their own mind why ASUS motherboards are clocking both memory and cache better and why the ASUS boards were released from the start with the OC Socket while the other manufacturers are playing catch up.


Yes, intel claims that the pins are only for testing. You don't know EXACTLY what they were thinking when they designed the socket with extra pins and why they removed it. Saying that the pins were only for testing certainly makes the consumers feel better for not missing out on something that might have been originally part of the design.

Regardless, Asus has come up with a design that allows for higher cache overclocks. That is undeniable. Whatever the initial intentions of the pins were, it apparently does make a tangible difference.

On another note, currently, there's a pretty decent reason why you should buy an Asus board over an MSI or Gigabyte board because of the higher cache overclocks. Lately, there's very little reason to buy one board over another one for overclocking potential. This kind of changes that.


----------



## Eugenius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fidelitas*
> 
> Does uncore clocking really make any difference in real world performance and is uncore oc'ing hard on the processor or mother board?


We just answered this a few posts above. Look at praz's response.


----------



## thrgk

Yea I have a msi x99 ac power. Are they planning a revision or asus will be the only ones with extra pins ? I can't oc my cache at all really. I just leave it on auto and have my 24 7 at 4.5ghz


----------



## MunneY

LOL... The OP has AHN in the leaderboards 3 times, but has skipped me from day 1...


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fidelitas*
> 
> Does uncore clocking really make any difference in real world performance and is uncore oc'ing hard on the processor or mother board?


The functions of the uncore used to be on a chip on the motherboard that was called the northbridge. Intel has made changes to the chipset and moved the northbridge chip from the motherboard onto the CPU and pretty much renamed the southbridge chip on the motherboard as the PCH. Overclocking the cache does make a difference in real world performance but it depends on what you're doing and what's important to you.

Cache overclocking will improve your Cinebench scores. If you're rendering and doing stuff like that all day, then sure it'll mean a lot to you. If you're just gaming and web browsing then no it probably wont make the difference. In fact, you could argue that buying a 5960x or overclocking does very little for gaming.

If you're just overclocking for the sake of overclocking, then yes it will make a difference, just like overclocking ram.


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> LOL... The OP has AHN in the leaderboards 3 times, but has skipped me from day 1...


You enter that information into the spreadsheet yourself...


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> 1. pins were there in original design from intel regardless of intention to be used or not
> 2. Asus kept the pins


We did not "keep the pins" from an Intel socket - we connected circuits to the pads, then asked for a socket to be made with those pins. Please stop guessing. Someone is feeding you misinformation or you are coming up with your own ideas - either way, what you are saying is not true.

We would not have filed for a patent on the socket with extra pins if the idea to develop it and connect those pins to a land and manipulate was not ours.


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> You enter that information into the spreadsheet yourself...


and now I feel like an asshat


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> LOL... The OP has AHN in the leaderboards 3 times, but has skipped me from day 1...


huh? did you fill out the Google form linked in the OP? Your entry is automatically added to the spreadsheet... sorted by MHz every once-in-awhile.


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> 1. pins were there in original design from intel regardless of intention to be used or not
> 2. Asus kept the pins
> 
> 
> 
> We did not "keep the pins" from an Intel socket - we connected circuits to the pads, then asked for a socket to be made with those pins. Please stop guessing. Someone is feeding you misinformation or you are coming up with your own ideas - either way, what you are saying is not true.
> 
> We would not have filed for a patent on the socket with extra pins if the idea to develop it and connect those pins to a land and manipulate was not ours.
Click to expand...

Thank you for the clarification good sir


----------



## thrgk

So I bought the msi x99 ac power. Should I return it and get a asus deluxe since it has oc pins , however does the deluxe support quad fire ? Would it be worth it? Might be a lot of work since I'd have to drain loop and remove graphic cards but may be worth it? Hmm.


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> So I bought the msi x99 ac power. Should I return it and get a asus deluxe since it has oc pins , however does the deluxe support quad fire ? Would it be worth it? Might be a lot of work since I'd have to drain loop and remove graphic cards but may be worth it? Hmm.


It doesn't. The Asus X99 WS and Asus Rampage V Extreme support Quadfire. It's probably not "worth it" but if you find yourself worry about it all the time, then sure you can go ahead and return your current motherboard and pick up one of those two. The Asus X99 WS motherboard is a BEAUTIFUL board. If I wasn't planning on watercooling the motherboard, I probably would have picked it up over the Rampage V Extreme.


----------



## thrgk

Would it most likely get me higher core and un core ? Not even sure if newegg would let me return it or only replace it


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Would it most likely get me higher core and un core ? Not even sure if newegg would let me return it or only replace it


It would most likely get you a higher uncore overclock, probably not much more core overclock. RVE, X99 WS, and X99 Deuxe all have the OC socket.


----------



## Fidelitas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> The functions of the uncore used to be on a chip on the motherboard that was called the northbridge. Intel has made changes to the chipset and moved the northbridge chip from the motherboard onto the CPU and pretty much renamed the southbridge chip on the motherboard as the PCH. Overclocking the cache does make a difference in real world performance but it depends on what you're doing and what's important to you.
> 
> Cache overclocking will improve your Cinebench scores. If you're rendering and doing stuff like that all day, then sure it'll mean a lot to you. If you're just gaming and web browsing then no it probably wont make the difference. In fact, you could argue that buying a 5960x or overclocking does very little for gaming.
> 
> If you're just overclocking for the sake of overclocking, then yes it will make a difference, just like overclocking ram.


That is the best explanation I have heard yet. Thank you so much! Rep++++


----------



## Mydog

http://valid.canardpc.com/jm2vna


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/jm2vna


You had to come in here and tie me didn't you


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> You had to come in here and tie me didn't you


Still early and temps outside are still dropping, besides my water cooler are now working to get water temps down to 4C


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Finally have my 24/7 settings. Rock solid stable with Realbench and Aida 64.









5960X @ 4.7GHz 1.375V, Uncore 4.7GHz 1.5V
GTX 980 SLI @ 1500MHz~1525MHz (Boost)
Rampage V Extreme (Bios 705)

My uncore ended up needing 1.5V for 4.7GHz, otherwise performance would fall in benchmarks. I'll probably dial it back to 4.6GHz 1.4V. Average Cinebench score of 1900. I can boot at 4.7GHz 1.28V, so keep in mind boot voltages (CPU-Z validations) aren't a good measure for what you should expect for stability.



I went through four 5960X's in total. Here's the maximum others could do stable:

4.5GHz @ 1.43V, Uncore 4.5GHz 1.36V
4.625GHz @ 1.45V, Uncore 4.2GHz 1.28V
4.6Ghz @ 1.46V, Uncore 4.6GHz 1.42V

I know many of you like to see bios settings, so here you go. Anything you don't see was left on auto.


----------



## sblantipodi

I resume my PC settings:
i7 5930K, Asus X99 Deluxe, 0904 BIOS, Windows 8.1

stress test, AIDA64, Prime 95 28.x for no more than 30 seconds, x264, 3d mark.

4.2GHz 127MHzx33 (using XMP Corsair Vengeance LPX 2800MHz 2800MHz)

vcore 1.180V, cpu input 1.89V, LLC7 -> windows does not boot
vcore 1.200V, cpu input 1.89V, LLC7 -> system hangs immediately on stress test
vcore 1.220V, cpu input 1.89V, LLC7 -> system hangs immediately on stress test
vcore 1.250V, cpu input 1.9V, LLC7 -> system hangs on stress test after a while
vcore 1.270V, cpu input 1.9V, LLC8 -> it seems stable, (AIsuite reads 1.280V)

what should I do, what I'm doing wrong?
temperature are not a problem, with H80i the hottest core does never exceed 65°.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> I resume my PC settings:
> i7 5930K, Asus X99 Deluxe, 0904 BIOS, Windows 8.1
> 
> stress test, AIDA64, Prime 95 28.x for no more than 30 seconds, x264, 3d mark.
> 
> 4.2GHz 127MHzx33 (using XMP Corsair Vengeance LPX 2800MHz 2800MHz)
> 
> vcore 1.180V, cpu input 1.89V, LLC7 -> windows does not boot
> vcore 1.200V, cpu input 1.89V, LLC7 -> system hangs immediately on stress test
> vcore 1.220V, cpu input 1.89V, LLC7 -> system hangs immediately on stress test
> vcore 1.250V, cpu input 1.9V, LLC7 -> system hangs on stress test after a while
> vcore 1.270V, cpu input 1.9V, LLC8 -> it seems stable, (AIsuite reads 1.280V)
> 
> what should I do, what I'm doing wrong?
> temperature are not a problem, with H80i the hottest core does never exceed 65°.


Try all settings stock (don't enable XMP).

Set Manual core voltage to 1.3V, and the all core ratio to 44.

See if you're stable with that.


----------



## MunneY

I need to get back to work on my overclock... I haven't really messed with uncore at all... Is 1.5v safe? Mine seems to HATE uncore OC it on my x99 Deluxe.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> I haven't really messed with uncore at all... Is 1.5v safe?


I think most people would say no. Raja mentions up to 1.45V in his overclock guide, so there's that.

I just avoid anything that shows up as red in the bios (which would be 1.6V uncore.)


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by sblantipodi View Post
> 
> I resume my PC settings:
> i7 5930K, Asus X99 Deluxe, 0904 BIOS, Windows 8.1
> 
> stress test, AIDA64, Prime 95 28.x for no more than 30 seconds, x264, 3d mark.
> 
> 4.2GHz 127MHzx33 (using XMP Corsair Vengeance LPX 2800MHz 2800MHz)
> 
> vcore 1.180V, cpu input 1.89V, LLC7 -> windows does not boot
> vcore 1.200V, cpu input 1.89V, LLC7 -> system hangs immediately on stress test
> vcore 1.220V, cpu input 1.89V, LLC7 -> system hangs immediately on stress test
> vcore 1.250V, cpu input 1.9V, LLC7 -> system hangs on stress test after a while
> vcore 1.270V, cpu input 1.9V, LLC8 -> it seems stable, (AIsuite reads 1.280V)
> 
> what should I do, what I'm doing wrong?
> temperature are not a problem, with H80i the hottest core does never exceed 65°.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> Try all settings stock (don't enable XMP).
> 
> Set Manual core voltage to 1.3V, and the all core ratio to 44.
> 
> See if you're stable with that.


thanks for the answer.
I have done what you saied.
Windows starts, AIDA64 runs, Prime95 is an insta bsod.

what does it means? why you asked me to do this? thanks!!!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> Finally have my 24/7 settings. Rock solid stable with Realbench and Aida 64.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5960X @ 4.7GHz 1.375V, Uncore 4.7GHz 1.5V
> GTX 980 SLI @ 1500MHz~1525MHz (Boost)
> Rampage V Extreme (Bios 705)
> 
> My uncore ended up needing 1.5V for 4.7GHz, otherwise performance would fall in benchmarks. I'll probably dial it back to 4.6GHz 1.4V. Average Cinebench score of 1900. I can boot at 4.7GHz 1.28V, so keep in mind boot voltages (CPU-Z validations) aren't a good measure for what you should expect for stability.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I went through four 5960X's in total. Here's the maximum others could do stable:
> 
> 4.5GHz @ 1.43V, Uncore 4.5GHz 1.36V
> 4.625GHz @ 1.45V, Uncore 4.2GHz 1.28V
> 4.6Ghz @ 1.46V, Uncore 4.6GHz 1.42V
> 
> I know many of you like to see bios settings, so here you go. Anything you don't see was left on auto.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


lol -- 1.5V cache. Keep us advised on how that holds up with some hard use..









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> I resume my PC settings:
> i7 5930K, Asus X99 Deluxe, 0904 BIOS, Windows 8.1
> 
> stress test, AIDA64, Prime 95 28.x for no more than 30 seconds, x264, 3d mark.
> 
> 4.2GHz 127MHzx33 (using XMP Corsair Vengeance LPX 2800MHz 2800MHz)
> 
> vcore 1.180V, cpu input 1.89V, LLC7 -> windows does not boot
> vcore 1.200V, cpu input 1.89V, LLC7 -> system hangs immediately on stress test
> vcore 1.220V, cpu input 1.89V, LLC7 -> system hangs immediately on stress test
> vcore 1.250V, cpu input 1.9V, LLC7 -> system hangs on stress test after a while
> *vcore 1.270V, cpu input 1.9V, LLC8 -> it seems stable,* (AIsuite reads 1.280V)
> 
> what should I do, what I'm doing wrong?
> 
> temperature are not a problem, with H80i the hottest core does never exceed 65°.


Nice work. You're not doing anything wrong. I'd drop p95 for the time being and focus on AID64 and/or Asus realbench (although it stresses the gpus pretty hard). *If you look at the Asus SPD on that 2800LPX kit, verify that the entire XMP is programmed in. Some have been getting out w/o the XMP encoded properly, or at all.* Even with that, try your OC without using XMP. Enter the ram timings and dramV manually. I run that exact kit at 3200 on 100 strap. even try setting it to 2133 15-15-15-39-390-2T and 1.2V...the run that 1.25V setting again. It may be that you got unlucky with that cpu...
Did you try straight 42x100 with manual ram settings?

edit _ I see disabling XMP worked! cool!


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> thanks for the answer.
> I have done what you saied.
> Windows starts, AIDA64 runs, Prime95 is an insta bsod.
> 
> what does it means? why you asked me to do this? thanks!!!


P95 isn't good for Haswell-E. Use Realbench or Aida64 instead.

Try:

Enable XMP 2800
Change CPU strap back to 100
44x CPU multiplier
Select ddr4 2666
LLC to level 9.
1.325V Vcore

Most of my CPUs didn't like the 125 strap nearly as much as the 100 strap.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> *If you look at the Asus SPD on that 2800LPX kit, verify that the entire XMP is programmed in. Some have been getting out w/o the XMP encoded properly, or at all.*


+1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> lol -- 1.5V cache. Keep us advised on how that holds up with some hard use..












Three years with my 2500k running at 1.52V, 5.2GHz has made me less hesitant. I'll run it like this for a few months and see if there is any degradation. I hope Asus fixes adaptive voltage for uncore.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> P95 isn't good for Haswell-E. Use Realbench or Aida64 instead.
> 
> Try:
> 
> Enable XMP 2800
> Change CPU strap back to 100
> 44x CPU multiplier
> Select ddr4 2666
> LLC to level 9.
> 1.325V Vcore
> 
> *Most of my CPUs didn't like the 125 strap nearly as much as the 100 strap*.


my (average) 5960x "prefers" 100.


----------



## lilchronic

im pretty sure you're not supposed to have cache ratio voltage higher than the core voltage as it can cause instability.

You're supposed to keep cache voltage @ or below core voltage. thats my understanding


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> im pretty sure you're not supposed to have cache ratio voltage higher than the core voltage as it can cause instability.
> 
> You're supposed to keep cache voltage @ or below core voltage. thats my understanding


I'm rock stable like this. If I match my cache voltage to my core at 1.375V, I get BSODS.

1.4V, app crashes. 1.46V, passes stress tests. 1.5V, passes stress tests and highest benchmark results.


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> I'm rock stable like this. If I match my cache voltage to my core at 1.375V, I get BSODS.
> 
> 1.4V, app crashes. 1.46V, passes stress tests. 1.5V, passes stress tests and highest benchmark results.


@[email protected]

Can you fill us in here?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> I'm rock stable like this. If I match my cache voltage to my core at 1.375V, I get BSODS.
> 
> 1.4V, app crashes. 1.46V, passes stress tests. 1.5V, passes stress tests and highest benchmark results.


not many cpu's can run 1:1 cache and core ratio with same voltage you would have to lower cache ratio


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> not many cpu's can run 1:1 cache and core ratio with same voltage you would have to lower cache ratio


page 5... but not definitive.

R5EOCGuide.pdf 1687k .pdf file


running cache voltage that much higher than vcore seems a bit "off the reservation" even on OCN! But, I'm curious to see how it holds up with some hard use.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> not many cpu's can run 1:1 cache and core ratio with same voltage you would have to lower cache ratio


A cache voltage greater than my core voltage does not cause any instability for me. So... I'm going to keep it that way.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> A cache voltage greater than my core voltage does not cause any instability for me. So... I'm going to keep it that way.










it aint my chip


----------



## Mitchell7

I'm now currently testing 4.25GHz cache with 1.22v cache voltage, and I also managed to lower my VCSSA to 1.15v too. I

I was able to pass benchmarks successfully so now running some Realbench to see how it holds up.

I'll report back soon


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it aint my chip


yeah, it looks like his vrm is at 71C when only stressing the cache in AID64. Definitely good to know how this plays out over time. "boldly go where no one has gone before!".


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it aint my chip


Even if I stick with 1.4V 4.6GHz cache, I don't see the problem.

From the Asus 5960X OC Guide Page 7:

"Good processor samples can achieve 4.6GHz Uncore frequency in tandem with CPU core frequency at the same value. Depending upon the processor sample, this may require cache voltage in the region of 1.35~1.45V."


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yeah, it looks like his vrm is at 71C when only stressing the cache in AID64. Definitely good to know how this plays out over time. "boldly go where no one has gone before!".


That was from the Asus realbench stress test, not Aida64. Aida64 was just being used to monitor. VRM temps will also go down once I get my 980's under water to ~55C.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> P95 isn't good for Haswell-E. Use Realbench or Aida64 instead.
> 
> Try:
> 
> Enable XMP 2800
> Change CPU strap back to 100
> 44x CPU multiplier
> Select ddr4 2666
> LLC to level 9.
> 1.325V Vcore
> 
> Most of my CPUs didn't like the 125 strap nearly as much as the 100 strap.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> lol -- 1.5V cache. Keep us advised on how that holds up with some hard use..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice work. You're not doing anything wrong. I'd drop p95 for the time being and focus on AID64 and/or Asus realbench (although it stresses the gpus pretty hard). *If you look at the Asus SPD on that 2800LPX kit, verify that the entire XMP is programmed in. Some have been getting out w/o the XMP encoded properly, or at all.* Even with that, try your OC without using XMP. Enter the ram timings and dramV manually. I run that exact kit at 3200 on 100 strap. even try setting it to 2133 15-15-15-39-390-2T and 1.2V...the run that 1.25V setting again. It may be that you got unlucky with that cpu...
> Did you try straight 42x100 with manual ram settings?
> 
> edit _ I see disabling XMP worked! cool!


Guys you rocks.
I have done what you saied bit the vcore required for 4.2GHz doesn't improved.
Blck 100mhz or 125mhz requires The same vcore for 4.2ghz


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> That was from the Asus realbench stress test, not Aida64. Aida64 was just being used to monitor. VRM temps will also go down once I get my 980's under water to ~55C.


get a fan on the MB vrms. a single (even) 90mm fan blowing direstly on them make a big difference.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> Guys you rocks.
> I have done what you saied bit the vcore required for 4.2GHz doesn't improved.
> Blck 100mhz or 125mhz requires The same vcore for 4.2ghz


what about the memory SPD... is the XMP profile complete as read by the bios? you may see better stability at strap 100 even at the same vcore (and DO NOT use p95!!)


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> get a fan on the MB vrms. a single (even) 90mm fan blowing direstly on them make a big difference.


Thanks for the advice. What VRM temps do you shoot for?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> Thanks for the advice. What VRM temps do you shoot for?


never seen them (mine) above 45C as reported by AID64, or shooting them with an IR thermometer running 4.6/4.4 @ 1.33/1,25V. Check out something simple like the physics test in Skydiver o and/or MK11 physics/combined. They can take a fair amount of heat, but it's always better to let them shed as much as possible.


----------



## darkcashyz

Holycow... It's just that you guys mentioned about VRM temp... I didn't realized that my VRM temp would go that high, even reached 69C. Looks like the mini blower from R2E isn't doing a great job, my bad trusting the little one.

Now I'm thinking of hanging one of my 120mm fans there... right on the VRM. -_-


----------



## Mitchell7

4.25GHz cache results


----------



## darkcashyz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> never seen them (mine) above 45C as reported by AID64, or shooting them with an IR thermometer running 4.6/4.4 @ 1.33/1,25V. Check out something simple like the physics test in Skydiver o and/or MK11 physics/combined. They can take a fair amount of heat, but it's always better to let them shed as much as possible.


What's your room temp? O_O

My VRM temp @Idle is like ~56-58C


----------



## KillerFry

Hey there, guys!

Well, it seems I have everything I need to join the club. I have a 5930K running at 4.4GHz and using 1.28v right now.

Now, I am somewhat of a newb to overclocking. Well, not really, I've been around. But it used to be that you only had to play with the FSB, the Multiplier and the vCore. Now I see a lot of settings that I don't know what the heck they mean.

So, right now I just moved the vCore in manual mode, and the multiplier to 44x. I'm using the XMP profile of my 2666 RAM, but using a 100MHz strap. This is on a X99 Deluxe. I see some people mention the CPU Input Voltage, the PLL and Adaptive Voltage. I'm wondering what those mean? Is there some kind of guide that I could read through in order to understand what some of these settings mean and what they will actually do?

Thanks, and I'll be hanging around!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkcashyz*
> 
> What's your room temp? O_O
> 
> My VRM temp @Idle is like ~56-58C


woah. this is 1 hour ar 4.5/4.1 I did like 2 weeks ago.


I think I posted the complete set in Raja's thread. room is ~ 23C


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> woah. this is 1 hour ar 4.5/4.1 I did like 2 weeks ago.
> 
> 
> I think I posted the complete set in Raja's thread. room is ~ 23C


On the original RVE Bios, my temps read a lot cooler.

On the latest bios everything reads about 10C warmer: VRM, CPU, and each CPU core.

Edit: On another note, I turned up my radiator fans a bit, and now the VRM is hovering around 64°C. #GoodEnough?


----------



## Eugenius

Can someone post a dl of rog realbench 2.2 on here because the asus page is down for maintenance and it really isn't available anywhere else...


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> On the original RVE Bios, my temps read a lot cooler.
> 
> On the latest bios everything reads about 10C warmer: VRM, CPU, and each CPU core.
> 
> Edit: On another note, I turned up my radiator fans a bit, and now the VRM is hovering around 64°C. #GoodEnough?


I'm running 0705 now...








but, whether any temp or condition is good is purely a personal thing. I don't see anything wrong with 64C (that's when loaded right? The guy above was talking idling @ 50C







)


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I'm running 0705 now...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but, whether any temp or condition is good is purely a personal thing. I don't see anything wrong with 64C (that's when loaded right? The guy above was talking idling @ 50C
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Yeah 64C under full load. Before I through my 980's in, I had 55C VRM temps under load.

My VRM idles at 40C.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eugenius*
> 
> Can someone post a dl of rog realbench 2.2 on here because the asus page is down for maintenance and it really isn't available anywhere else...


Here you go:
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B-B4fuuBmPzlQWNWN2IyMzJXUUU/edit?usp=sharing


----------



## thrgk

i saw some of you set your power limit to 240%, isnt that about 350watts? seems like a lot. What does it help with increasing power limit?


----------



## Eugenius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> Here you go:
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B-B4fuuBmPzlQWNWN2IyMzJXUUU/edit?usp=sharing


Google drive won't let me download it.. click download anyway and it won't let me? Can you link it in a post here?


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eugenius*
> 
> Google drive won't let me download it.. click download anyway and it won't let me? Can you link it in a post here?


It works for me in an incognito window, I'm not sure why it won''t let you download it.


----------



## Eugenius

Not sure? It asks me it can't scan for viruses, fine, and then when I click download anyway, it doesn't load or do anything... ? grrr...

I formatted and asus pages have to be down..


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eugenius*
> 
> Not sure? It asks me it can't scan for viruses, fine, and then when I click download anyway, it doesn't load or do anything... ? grrr...
> 
> I formatted and asus pages have to be down..


Hello

Check your local security settings. There doesn't seem to be any issue downloading it here.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eugenius*
> 
> Not sure? It asks me it can't scan for viruses, fine, and then when I click download anyway, it doesn't load or do anything... ? grrr...
> 
> I formatted and asus pages have to be down..


Here's a torrent, you can download it directly from me lol

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B-B4fuuBmPzlNXMtTGlNejBJNk0/edit?usp=sharing


----------



## Eugenius

It doesn't work. Who knows why... sigh...

It has to do with google drive... if you can attach it to a post instead... I think it's a google drive issue... sorry for this non-oc related issue guys... I appreciate the time


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eugenius*
> 
> It doesn't work. Who knows why... sigh...
> 
> It has to do with google drive... if you can attach it to a post instead... I think it's a google drive issue... sorry for this non-oc related issue guys... I appreciate the time


 RealBench_v2.2.torrent.zip 13k .zip file


It's not letting me upload the whole file to OCN, so here's a torrent? lol


----------



## Eugenius

Thanks! That worked well haha...

+rep


----------



## Menthol

Here is also a dropbox link I'll keep this open as ASUS forums has been a little spotty lately, I know they are working on it
https://www.dropbox.com/s/gr2usgpinhlplwb/RealBench_v2.2.zip?dl=0


----------



## lilchronic

4.7Ghz 1.41v


----------



## Agent-A01

So no PLL voltage to edit? ive seen good results running at 1.5~ volts from default of 1.8 on ivy.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> what about the memory SPD... is the XMP profile complete as read by the bios? you may see better stability at strap 100 even at the same vcore (and DO NOT use p95!!)


Is this true with ram at the XMP frequency?
Is this true with RAM at 2800MHz BLCK 100MHz?

If yes, why XMP set the BLCK to 125MHz?

Thanks.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> what about the memory SPD... is the XMP profile complete as read by the bios? you may see better stability at strap 100 even at the same vcore (and DO NOT use p95!!)


cpuz says yes.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent-A01*
> 
> So no PLL voltage to edit? ive seen good results running at 1.5~ volts from default of 1.8 on ivy.


CPU and memory frequency dependent really. You can try tuning.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> CPU and memory frequency dependent really. You can try tuning.


raja is there an imminent bios for X99 Deluxe ?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> cpuz says yes.


just look in your bios on the ASUS SPD screen. Is the profile complete?...
this one does not run xmp well, bu8t manual works fine:



I do not think the tRFCs for XMP1 and 2 are correct... don't know why, just an empirical observation for my ram kit. .. so, I don't use xmp.


----------



## Fidelitas

JMPboy, congratulations on your third flame. Awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Agent-A01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> CPU and memory frequency dependent really. You can try tuning.


I dont see it in bios.

PLL termination voltage isnt the same, its a default of 1v~


----------



## [email protected]

Just tune the PLL reference (read Shammy's guide).


----------



## Fidelitas

I seen this on Facebook this morning.

Throw away your high dollar coolers, with this new invention for under clocking:



and for those hard resets:


----------



## Fidelitas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Just tune the PLL reference (read Shammy's guide).


You may want to post a link to Shammy's guide. It is very useful, however, I learned a lot more reading your initial guide and can't wait until you do a complete one.


----------



## MunneY

Ok, so I started over with my overclock this morning and here is what I got so far.

All results tested with Realbench under Phase change.

4.5 @ 1.3v - passes 15min. Highest Temp is 12c - Evap at -29.3
4.6 @ 1.3v - Fails about 9 minutes in. Highest Temp is 12c - Evap at -29.3
4.6 @ 1.325v - Passes 15 minutes. Highest temp 15c - Evap at -29.3
4.7 @ 1.325 - fails about 90 seconds in. Highest temp 15c - Evap at -29.3
4.7 @ 1.34v - Fails about 9 minutes in. Highest temp 18c - Evap at -28.9
4.7 @ 1.36v - Passes 15 minutes. Highest temp 18c - Evap at -28.9

This is only me changing the vcore. Ram is running at 2133, without XMP on. I am just going to try and get the highest OC i can stable, then see if I can get my memory to 2666, then 3000 as before.

Thoughts?


----------



## Eugenius

I wouldn't settle for running the cpu without xmo settings at least at the rated settings.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> Ok, so I started over with my overclock this morning and here is what I got so far.
> 
> All results tested with Realbench under Phase change.
> 
> 4.5 @ 1.3v - passes 15min. Highest Temp is 12c - Evap at -29.3
> 4.6 @ 1.3v - Fails about 9 minutes in. Highest Temp is 12c - Evap at -29.3
> 4.6 @ 1.325v - Passes 15 minutes. Highest temp 15c - Evap at -29.3
> 4.7 @ 1.325 - fails about 90 seconds in. Highest temp 15c - Evap at -29.3
> 4.7 @ 1.34v - Fails about 9 minutes in. Highest temp 18c - Evap at -28.9
> 4.7 @ 1.36v - Passes 15 minutes. Highest temp 18c - Evap at -28.9
> 
> This is only me changing the vcore. Ram is running at 2133, without XMP on. I am just going to try and get the highest OC i can stable, then see if I can get my memory to 2666, then 3000 as before.
> 
> Thoughts?


real nice munney, [email protected] is great! bodes well for going higher with "benching" stability.








what input voltage and LLC?


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> real nice munney, [email protected] is great! bodes well for going higher with "benching" stability.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what input voltage and LLC?


at 4.7 it was like 1.91 or so, I usually have it hard set at 1.95, but haven't done so yet. I'm hoping for 4.8 to 4.9 for 24/7. The real fight is going to be cache, because I'm pretty sure my CPU HATES it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eugenius*
> 
> I wouldn't settle for running the cpu without xmo settings at least at the rated settings.


I'm not, I'm just trying to see where I start reaching a threshold of overclock. Once I do that, I'll change my bclk over and everything.

I'm just doing this as a baseline.


----------



## VSG

I am surprise that single stage unit hasn't given up yet when benching.


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> I am surprise that single stage unit hasn't given up yet when benching.


I've never REALLY pushed it. I know its not designed for this kind of load, so I'm not trying to get DICE/LN2 type results, but somewhere above watercooling! I got 5.1 stable on the 4930k, so I' probably getting close to topping out.


----------



## VSG




----------



## Nizzen

Got my G.skill 3200 memory today









http://s413.photobucket.com/user/Nizzen/media/CB5960x46004300NB3200memcl1.png.html

Regards from Norway


----------



## CL3P20

looking good


----------



## thrgk

For the poor souls like me on a MSI x99 AC power mobo, is there anything we can do to get better cache overclocks? Or is cache and its ratio the only settings to help cache?


----------



## sblantipodi

never had a worst CPU/Mobo.

my 5930K on the Asus X99 Deluxe 0904 really sucks.
I don't know if it suck more the mobo or the cpu.

There is no way to get my CPU stable at 4.2GHz if not pushing it at 1.290V.

I abandoned Prime and I'm using Asus RealBench 2.2 to do tests.
At 1.265V, LLC8, input 1.890V, spread spectrum off, BLCK 100 RAM at SPD,
it is quite stable but it hangs after a while on realbench.

At 1.280V, LLC9, input 1.9V, spread spectrum off, BLCK 100 RAM at SPD,
is stable but after 30 minutes of real bench it hangs.

At 1.290V, LLC9, input 1.92V, spread spectrum off, BLCK 100 RAM at SPD,
I have done three hours of real bench no problem.

I noticed that after three hours of real bench it happend a strange things.
The PC is stable but slowed down, after a reboot the slow down continued, it was really really slow, I done a cinebench and it scored only 600pts.
After then minutes that I have closed realbench PC returned to be fast.
Temperature never gone over 65°.

What is the reason of that temporal slow down?
Is it possible that my CPU needs 1.290V to be stable at 4.2GHz?


----------



## nickolp1974

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> never had a worst CPU/Mobo.
> 
> my 5930K on the Asus X99 Deluxe 0904 really sucks.
> I don't know if it suck more the mobo or the cpu.
> 
> There is no way to get my CPU stable at 4.2GHz if not pushing it at 1.290V.
> 
> I abandoned Prime and I'm using Asus RealBench 2.2 to do tests.
> At 1.265V, LLC8, input 1.890V, spread spectrum off, BLCK 100 RAM at SPD,
> it is quite stable but it hangs after a while on realbench.
> 
> At 1.280V, LLC9, input 1.9V, spread spectrum off, BLCK 100 RAM at SPD,
> is stable but after 30 minutes of real bench it hangs.
> 
> At 1.290V, LLC9, input 1.92V, spread spectrum off, BLCK 100 RAM at SPD,
> I have done three hours of real bench no problem.
> 
> I noticed that after three hours of real bench it happend a strange things.
> The PC is stable but slowed down, after a reboot the slow down continued, it was really really slow, I done a cinebench and it scored only 600pts.
> After then minutes that I have closed realbench PC returned to be fast.
> Temperature never gone over 65°.
> 
> What is the reason of that temporal slow down?
> Is it possible that my CPU needs 1.290V to be stable at 4.2GHz?


Have you returned all settings in bios to default and ran memtest?? If it passes set ram to xmp profile and run memtest again.

http://www.memtest86.com/downloads/memtest86-usb.zip


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickolp*
> 
> Have you returned all settings in bios to default and ran memtest?? If it passes set ram to xmp profile and run memtest again.
> 
> http://www.memtest86.com/downloads/memtest86-usb.zip


yesterday, his xmp was even worse...


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickolp*
> 
> Have you returned all settings in bios to default and ran memtest?? If it passes set ram to xmp profile and run memtest again.
> 
> http://www.memtest86.com/downloads/memtest86-usb.zip


Tomorrow I will try this test but I doubt that XMP will help me lowering the vcore.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> never had a worst CPU/Mobo.
> 
> my 5930K on the Asus X99 Deluxe 0904 really sucks.
> I don't know if it suck more the mobo or the cpu.
> 
> There is no way to get my CPU stable at 4.2GHz if not pushing it at 1.290V.
> 
> I abandoned Prime and I'm using Asus RealBench 2.2 to do tests.
> At 1.265V, LLC8, input 1.890V, spread spectrum off, BLCK 100 RAM at SPD,
> it is quite stable but it hangs after a while on realbench.
> 
> At 1.280V, LLC9, input 1.9V, spread spectrum off, BLCK 100 RAM at SPD,
> is stable but after 30 minutes of real bench it hangs.
> 
> At 1.290V, LLC9, input 1.92V, spread spectrum off, BLCK 100 RAM at SPD,
> I have done three hours of real bench no problem.
> 
> I noticed that after three hours of real bench it happend a strange things.
> The PC is stable but slowed down, after a reboot the slow down continued, it was really really slow, I done a cinebench and it scored only 600pts.
> After then minutes that I have closed realbench PC returned to be fast.
> Temperature never gone over 65°.
> 
> What is the reason of that temporal slow down?
> Is it possible that my CPU needs 1.290V to be stable at 4.2GHz?


According t Asus yes. Watch this Video from Asus.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickolp*
> 
> Have you returned all settings in bios to default and ran memtest?? If it passes set ram to xmp profile and run memtest again.
> 
> http://www.memtest86.com/downloads/memtest86-usb.zip


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> Tomorrow I will try this test but I doubt that XMP will help me lowering the vcore.


see this post, if you have corsair ram, verify that the xmp profile is complete (not just what cpuZ reports). in this case, the ram work really well with manual timings, but enabling XMP will not run correctly.


----------



## centvalny

More test

10 years and still kickin'











http://imgur.com/rPSmoxt


----------



## COMBO2

Hey guys, I've just built my X99 system with a 5820k, I can get to 4.4GHz @ 1.25V (100MHz BCLK x 44) quite easily and stable with temps staying around 60C - 65C. I just wanted to know if there was any advantage to using the 125MHz BCLK strap and something like 37 ratio to achieve a 4.6GHz OC as opposed to just using 100x46 and upping voltage. I think 4.5GHz is stable @ 1.31 but I haven't really extensively tested.

I'm on a 420 + 280 rad push pull setup (XT45 + Monsta) with all 10 rad fans @ 25% and my D5 @ 3. I will be running 2x heavily overclocked 980s in the loop soon so I want to get a clock on the 5820k that isn't tremendously high on temps.

Cheers guys!


----------



## iBored

Occt is showing my vcore 1.9v. Why?! Vid is correct at 1.3.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iBored*
> 
> Occt is showing my vcore *1.9v.* Why?! Vid is correct at 1.3.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iBored*
> 
> Occt is showing my vcore 1.9v. Why?! Vid is correct at 1.3.


it's more than likely showing VRIN / VCCIN / input voltage.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> According t Asus yes. Watch this Video from Asus.


Ok, so I have one of the unlucky CPU.
In any case what Asus consider stable is not stable for me at all.

Ai Suite says that my CPU is capable of 4.4GHz with less than 1.3V.
This is obviously not true.

At 4.4GHz I can run some syntetichs for some seconds but it is not stable.
So what asus consider stable is very questionable.

In any case, I hope to see a new bios that will improve a little my situation by letting me to lower the vcore offset a little
or get another 100MHz from the vcore.


----------



## darkcashyz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> Ok, so I have one of the unlucky CPU.
> In any case what Asus consider stable is not stable for me at all.
> 
> Ai Suite says that my CPU is capable of 4.4GHz with less than 1.3V.
> This is obviously not true.
> 
> At 4.4GHz I can run some syntetichs for some seconds but it is not stable.
> So what asus consider stable is very questionable.
> 
> In any case, I hope to see a new bios that will improve a little my situation by letting me to lower the vcore offset a little
> or get another 100MHz from the vcore.


You might want to try my settings. I'll record a video for you from BIOS to Windows if you want.

I'm on X99 Deluxe with 0904 BIOS and I'd say this is the best BIOS for me yet...


----------



## nickolp1974

Got my rve & 5960 today







just finishing off a kazzillion updates then i can have a play.

Batch is 3422B720 same as silent scone and gegegg(?)

Report back as soon as i can


----------



## VSG

Sup, Nick? JPM has the same batch as well but I've seen chips from the same batch do different as well. My RVE should be here on Monday, RAM soon after that (hopefully).


----------



## kalleklovn12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> Here you go:
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B-B4fuuBmPzlQWNWN2IyMzJXUUU/edit?usp=sharing


Thanks for the link!


----------



## ABAD1DEA

now i will try to overclock it ^^


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Sup, Nick? JPM has the same batch as well but I've seen chips from the same batch do different as well. My RVE should be here on Monday, RAM soon after that (hopefully).


It's like DDR$ is a rare and hard to manufacture item.









@ABAD1DEA - love that desktop!


----------



## nickolp1974

So far will run cinebench at [email protected], going to update bios before i go further.


----------



## Eugenius

Cine bench will run a lot of the time. Get it real bench stable or maybe Aida


----------



## nickolp1974

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eugenius*
> 
> Cine bench will run a lot of the time. Get it real bench stable or maybe Aida


Dont you worry about that!!


----------



## lilchronic

here we go hopefully this board is able to oc uncore higher










.... so far i havent been able to boot any oc







lol, think i need to spend some more time in the bios. asus bios takes some time to understand im so used to asrock oc formula's


----------



## nickolp1974

My god this platforms temperamental, only had a couple of hours playtime but managed this so far http://hwbot.org/submission/2641817_nickolp1974_xtu_core_i7_5960x_2489_marks sure i can improve as its a very rough OC


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> here we go hopefully this board is able to oc uncore higher
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .... so far i havent been able to boot any oc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol, think i need to spend some more time in the bios. asus bios takes some time to understand im so used to asrock oc formula's


nice Deeeeluxe!


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickolp*
> 
> My god this platforms temperamental, only had a couple of hours playtime but managed this so far http://hwbot.org/submission/2641817_nickolp1974_xtu_core_i7_5960x_2489_marks sure i can improve as its a very rough OC


3/3 so far for Big Bertha then, makes me happy. What did you mean by temperamental? First time with Haswell?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> 3/3 so far for Big Bertha then, makes me happy. What did you mean by temperamental? First time with Haswell?


NAH.. 2 OF 3. mine is asking for 1.425V for 4.7.


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> NAH.. 2 OF 3. mine is asking for 1.425V for 4.7.


I am content enough with that to call it 3/3









You hit a wall at 4.6, didn't you? My 4770k hits a wall at 4.633 so if I get anywhere close to that with 8 cores then I will be plenty happy.


----------



## nickolp1974

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> 3/3 so far for Big Bertha then, makes me happy. What did you mean by temperamental? First time with Haswell?


What i mean is you can get settings dialled in run a bench and its fine, up a setting in bios and fail revert back to known good settings and they wont work!! Day off tomorrow so plenty of learning time


----------



## Agent-A01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickolp*
> 
> What i mean is you can get settings dialled in run a bench and its fine, up a setting in bios and fail revert back to known good settings and they wont work!! Day off tomorrow so plenty of learning time


Yes i noticed this as well..


----------



## nickolp1974

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> NAH.. 2 OF 3. mine is asking for 1.425V for 4.7.


Is that stable or for a particular bench??


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkcashyz*
> 
> You might want to try my settings. I'll record a video for you from BIOS to Windows if you want.
> 
> I'm on X99 Deluxe with 0904 BIOS and I'd say this is the best BIOS for me yet...


what are this faboulous settings?


----------



## Mydog

A bit high vcore but still fun


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> 3/3 so far for Big Bertha then, makes me happy. What did you mean by temperamental? First time with Haswell?


NAH.. 2 OF 3. mine is asking for 1.425V for 4.7.







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> I am content enough with that to call it 3/3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You hit a wall at 4.6, didn't you? My 4770k hits a wall at 4.633 so if I get anywhere close to that with 8 cores then I will be plenty happy.


4.7 is stable.. but needs voltage I'm not comfortable with running longer htan an evening worth of benching (and crashing







)
4,6 is 1.33. 4.7 is 1.425V ... so going above my rule of thumb of 10mV per 100MHz per core. up to 4.6 it is spot on.
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8771176

@nickolp - 30min AID64.. but more importantly







things like fpuvp8, julia, hash etc... NOT my 24/7 for sure.


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> A bit high vcore but still fun


Very nice... I gotta beat ya this weekend.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> NAH.. 2 OF 3. mine is asking for 1.425V for 4.7.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.7 is stable.. but needs voltage I'm not comfortable with running longer htan an evening worth of benching (and crashing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 4,6 is 1.33. 4.7 is 1.425V ... so going above my rule of thumb of 10mV per 100MHz per core. up to 4.6 it is spot on.
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8771176
> 
> @nickolp - 30min AID64.. but more importantly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> things like fpuvp8, julia, hash etc... NOT my 24/7 for sure.


I dont feel so bad about my 4.8 at 1.42 anymore LOL. thats about my voltage limit for 24/7


----------



## Eugenius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> NAH.. 2 OF 3. mine is asking for 1.425V for 4.7.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.7 is stable.. but needs voltage I'm not comfortable with running longer htan an evening worth of benching (and crashing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 4,6 is 1.33. 4.7 is 1.425V ... so going above my rule of thumb of 10mV per 100MHz per core. up to 4.6 it is spot on.
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8771176
> 
> @nickolp - 30min AID64.. but more importantly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> things like fpuvp8, julia, hash etc... NOT my 24/7 for sure.


You are stable at 4.6 1.33 and you have been calling your chip average/modest this whole time?


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> Very nice... I gotta beat ya this weekend.
> I dont feel so bad about my 4.8 at 1.42 anymore LOL. thats about my voltage limit for 24/7


4.8 at 1.42 is fantastic. I have no clue why you'd feel bad lol


----------



## ABAD1DEA




----------



## Agent-A01

Quote:


> Active Processor Cores
> This is very useful as even a bad CPU may have a good core within. There is no specific tendencies as to which one, I have seen good ones all over the place, so test each core individually.


Can someone elaborate on this?

If your bad core is core 0, what good does that do for you since each core below it has to be equal to or less than the one before it..

Unless there's a way to tune, say a good core that's number 4 to a higher freq?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent-A01*
> 
> Can someone elaborate on this?
> 
> If your bad core is core 0, what good does that do for you since each core below it has to be equal to or less than the one before it..
> 
> Unless there's a way to tune, say a good core that's number 4 to a higher freq?


unsynch the cores


----------



## Agent-A01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> unsynch the cores


Yes, but if you do a per core OC , Core 0 must be > or = core 1, core 1 must be > or = to core 2 and so on

So if my CPUs dud core is core 0 i cant set it like so
0 44
1 47
2 47
3 47
4 47
5 47
6 47

I assume those with dud first cores are just SOL? If core 6/8 were the bad cores than per core would make sense


----------



## MunneY

You can set the cores individually and I bet it would result, but you'd have to know EXACTLY which core could do what... it'be like oc'ing your pc 8 times.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent-A01*
> 
> Yes, but if you do a per core OC , Core 0 must be > or = core 1, core 1 must be > or = to core 2 and so on
> 
> So if my CPUs dud core is core 0 i cant set it like so
> 0 44
> 1 47
> 2 47
> 3 47
> 4 47
> 5 47
> 6 47
> 
> I assume those with dud first cores are just SOL? If core 6/8 were the bad cores than per core would make sense


I believe you can deactivate core 0 and go from there... or deactivate 7 at a time to oc each.


----------



## Agent-A01

So it possible to have core 1 greater than core 0 without disabling any cores?

If not, asus should allow people to have the capability to do so, considering that some cores can possibly just suck in comparison to the rest.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent-A01*
> 
> So it possible to have core 1 greater than core 0 without disabling any cores?
> 
> If not, asus should allow people to have the capability to do so, considering that some cores can possibly just suck in comparison to the rest.


did you try it and it does not work?


----------



## lilchronic

i spent all day trying to oc on this new mobo and i cant every time i set up oc in bios i cant even boot into windows . the only way i was able to get any oc is with AI suite to 4.5Ghz
i dont know what im doing wrong but nothing i do will let it boot into window. even when i set everything to stock manually in bios it wont boot? only way to get this boat to boot into os it to load default setting then it work's
here are my bios settings






so frustrated


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> i spent all day trying to oc on this new mobo and i cant every time i set up oc in bios i cant even boot into windows . the only way i was able to get any oc is with AI suite to 4.5Ghz
> i dont know what im doing wrong but nothing i do will let it boot into window. even when i set everything to stock manually in bios it wont boot? only way to get this boat to boot into os it to load default setting then it work's
> so frustrated


I've had something similar happen to me on the original bios that came with the R5E. The solution was to clear cmos.

So maybe...

1. Update bios (if applicable)
2. Clear cmos
3. ...
4. Profit?

Edit: other suggestions:

-Change per core to Sync all cores.
-Leave system agent voltage at default unless you are having ram trouble.
-Not sure what that extreme over voltage is all about, it doesn't appear in my RVE bios.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> I've had something similar happen to me on the original bios that came with the R5E. The solution was to clear cmos.
> 
> So maybe...
> 
> 1. Update bios (if applicable)
> 2. Clear cmos
> 3. ...
> 4. Profit?
> 
> Edit: other suggestions:
> 
> -Change per core to Sync all cores.
> -Leave system agent voltage at default unless you are having ram trouble.
> -Not sure what that extreme over voltage is all about, it doesn't appear in my RVE bios.


ive tried all that and im on latest bios 0402

for extreme overvoltage there is a jumper on the motherboard that allows for extreme overvoltage


----------



## Agent-A01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> did you try it and it does not work?


Yep, i cant set core 0 to 4.6 and core 1,2,3 etc to 4.7 which is disappointing. It should work both ways.


----------



## shremi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> i spent all day trying to oc on this new mobo and i cant every time i set up oc in bios i cant even boot into windows . the only way i was able to get any oc is with AI suite to 4.5Ghz
> i dont know what im doing wrong but nothing i do will let it boot into window. even when i set everything to stock manually in bios it wont boot? only way to get this boat to boot into os it to load default setting then it work's
> here are my bios settings
> so frustrated


Have you tried changing AI overclock tunner to manual or XMP ????


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shremi*
> 
> Have you tried changing AI overclock tunner to manual or XMP ????


yeah i dont have xmp so i used manual

resetting the bios / clear cmos works @ stock settings . thats it

if i change any settings it will crash right at boot up


----------



## centvalny

More test



http://imgur.com/RCmVj4r


----------



## Fidelitas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shremi*
> 
> Have you tried changing AI overclock tunner to manual or XMP ????


If this wont get you going, its time to reseat the processor and if that don't work, RMA. I have one of the hardest headed 5960's out here, and it just loves these settings. Pay special attention to your system agent voltage. The Haswell E's are very sensitive to it. You get off by a hair and it wont boot no matter what you do.


----------



## ABAD1DEA

can someone help me pls.
i have the gigabyte x99 ud7 and there was a 1 to 3 cpu power cable included which goes in the ATX_12V_2X4 connector.
my PSU only has 2 CPU cables which i am using right now and the 3rd isnt connected. i dont know if i can just use the PCIe cable for this also.
so the 3rd plug isnt in use right now.


----------



## Nichismo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> well its got the same pinout on the board as the oc panel, I'd like to test it.


I have both boards, I suppose I could try it out.

Sorta hesistant though.


----------



## thrgk

So i have a question. I am stable at 4.5ghz 1.38v. I have done 6 hours of realbench in a row and its fine.

However, that is on 45x100.

but if i use 125 cpu strap, and still have 4.5ghz, it wont boot. I am still at 4501ghz, just instead of 100 strap im using 125. Does mine just dislike 125 strap?

Thanks


----------



## Emmett

Hey all,

Sorry to ask this here, but i thought i would get a more direct answer...

5960X

Would this be fine for cooling this with an overclock of 4.2 - 4-6

CPU ONLY in loop.

One Aquacool airplex 480 single circuit radiator.
A D5 pump
EK supremacy

too restrictive? or ok?

Would one airplex 360 also work?

Thanks.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

^^^

Both would work great.


----------



## Fidelitas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABAD1DEA*
> 
> can someone help me pls.
> i have the gigabyte x99 ud7 and there was a 1 to 3 cpu power cable included which goes in the ATX_12V_2X4 connector.
> my PSU only has 2 CPU cables which i am using right now and the 3rd isnt connected. i dont know if i can just use the PCIe cable for this also.
> so the 3rd plug isnt in use right now.


I wouldn't do it unless you have some way to control the max amps on that rail.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> So i have a question. I am stable at 4.5ghz 1.38v. I have done 6 hours of realbench in a row and its fine.
> 
> However, that is on 45x100.
> 
> but if i use 125 cpu strap, and still have 4.5ghz, it wont boot. I am still at 4501ghz, just instead of 100 strap im using 125. Does mine just dislike 125 strap?
> 
> Thanks


One of my chips needed 0.02-0.04V more to run the 125 strap.

Are you using manual voltage when testing the 125 strap?


----------



## ABAD1DEA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fidelitas*
> 
> I wouldn't do it unless you have some way to control the max amps on that rail.


but like i use it now with the 2 CPU cables is ok? right?


----------



## Agenesis

How much does memory impact overclockabilty? I picked up a 5930k and kinda want to pick up the cheapo crucial 8gb module because the current ddr4 prices are highway robbery. 8gb is more than enough for gaming but I'll reconsider if ram quality plays a significant role.


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agenesis*
> 
> How much does memory impact overclockabilty? I picked up a 5930k and kinda want to pick up the cheapo crucial 8gb module because the current ddr4 prices are highway robbery. 8gb is more than enough for gaming but I'll reconsider if ram quality plays a significant role.


you are going to pick up an enthusiast lever chipset, and buy a single stick of ram? why not just buy z97


----------



## Agenesis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> you are going to pick up an enthusiast lever chipset, and buy a single stick of ram? why not just buy z97


I already have a L5639/3930k/4770k. This isn't going to my primary system so it doesn't make sense spending $400 on ram using only enthusiast platform as an excuse. Hell if I'm going that route I'd rather just sell the 5930k and spend the $400 ram money to fund the 5960x and run with a single stick of ram lol.


----------



## hc_416

Hey guys, I just put together my 5820k and started to overclock it. I started to run into some problems and cant seem to find a guide. I need to know what does the catch overclock do and how does it relate to overclocking? Also how does the CPU overclock relate to catch and dram? I.E. you have 4.5 your catch should be 3.5? or just a fair ratio so I have something to go on. Also any advice would be appreciated.

5820k
Rampage V
7990
G skill 2400 15-15--15-2400
water-cooled CPU and GPU
Raider express. 240g pci-E
Ram disk 2 GB
900 D
AXI 860
Aqua computer fan controller
c300 ssd
Alaphcool Montonas Radiator


----------



## HeyThereGuy

I posted this question in the Water Cooling section but I am thinking this may be the appropriate area to ask. If you were planning to overclock a 5960X and two GTX 980's would 360mm and 280mm rads in a single loop be sufficient for cooling? Thanks in advance.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeyThereGuy*
> 
> I posted this question in the Water Cooling section but I am thinking this may be the appropriate area to ask. If you were planning to overclock a 5960X and two GTX 980's would 360mm and 280mm rads in a single loop be sufficient for cooling? Thanks in advance.


Yes, the 980s don't give off much heat, so you're ok.


----------



## primafrog

Thought I would share, keep tuning the memory and getting the latency down to 47ns


----------



## tw33k

5960X ran 3 hours Aida64 4.5GHz 1.312v but needed a boost to 1.344v to run RealBench for 2 hours.temps mid-high 70s so pretty happy with it all.


----------



## HeyThereGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Yes, the 980s don't give off much heat, so you're ok.


Sounds good. Thanks!


----------



## Eugenius

Cpu retry #4:

Batch 3418C471

Realbench 1hr stable 4.5/4.0 at 1.307 (cpuz voltage and manual bios) and 1.3.
RVE 0603 bios
3000mhz ram

This looks like the keeper cpu.

One issue, I have to keep it at 125blk otherwise it won't boot on anything with 100blk. I tried 0007 bios and still no go... thoughts?


----------



## Agent-A01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eugenius*
> 
> Cpu retry #4:
> 
> Batch 3418C471
> 
> Realbench 1hr stable 4.5/4.0 at 1.307 (cpuz voltage and manual bios) and 1.3.
> RVE 0603 bios
> 3000mhz ram
> 
> This looks like the keeper cpu.
> 
> One issue, I have to keep it at 125blk otherwise it won't boot on anything with 100blk. I tried 0007 bios and still no go... thoughts?


Youll need to use higher straps for 3ghz +, i dont think intel has added microcode support on 100 strap for anything more than ~2800


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent-A01*
> 
> Youll need to use higher straps for 3ghz +, i dont think intel has added microcode support on 100 strap for anything more than ~2800


2666, 2933, and 3200 on the 100 strap are in "beta" and they work for me on the latest bios (705) for the RVE.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eugenius*
> 
> Cpu retry #4:
> 
> Batch 3418C471
> 
> Realbench 1hr stable 4.5/4.0 at 1.307 (cpuz voltage and manual bios) and 1.3.
> RVE 0603 bios
> 3000mhz ram
> 
> This looks like the keeper cpu.
> 
> One issue, I have to keep it at 125blk otherwise it won't boot on anything with 100blk. I tried 0007 bios and still no go... thoughts?


Hello

There should be no issue with 3200MHz using the 100 strap. 3000MHz may require a considerable amount of tuning so for most users it is best to use the 125 strap for this frequency..


----------



## [email protected]

Thanks praz. That sums it up perfectly.


----------



## Killa Cam

eh, finally got time to play with this x99.



haven't messed with ram yet, but so far, very pleased with my chip and mobo. cooled my cpu with a custom loop consisting of a ek supremacy, mcp35x and a single 140mm alphacool xt45 (was too lazy to hook up more rads). welp, this is it for me. does the strap still change to 125 when you go over 2666 on ram?


----------



## Nichismo

Is there a way to 100% disable certain PCI slots through the BIOS?

im currently really cutting my power draw and availbility really close, just curious if I can alternate between my high overclock and 1 GPU vs stock speeds with SLI


----------



## Eugenius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> There should be no issue with 3200MHz using the 100 strap. 3000MHz may require a considerable amount of tuning so for most users it is best to use the 125 strap for this frequency..


Okay well I gotta see if the cpu will handle 4625 then at 125 strap since I gotta use this until an updated bios.

Or see if my ram can run 3200 at 100strap. Is this usually possible? And at what voltages?


----------



## kalleklovn12

Im really struggeling with my 5820k. I got 1.32v on 4.4ghz. I got everything on auto except vcore and multiplier. I need a ton of vcore to get 4,5. Anyone that knows what i should do to get 4.5-4.6? Do i need 125 strap or something?


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kalleklovn12*
> 
> Im really struggeling with my 5820k. I got 1.32v on 4.4ghz. I got everything on auto except vcore and multiplier. I need a ton of vcore to get 4,5. Anyone that knows what i should do to get 4.5-4.6? Do i need 125 strap or something?


What's your input voltage? auto will set it too low...


----------



## COMBO2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kalleklovn12*
> 
> Im really struggeling with my 5820k. I got 1.32v on 4.4ghz. I got everything on auto except vcore and multiplier. I need a ton of vcore to get 4,5. Anyone that knows what i should do to get 4.5-4.6? Do i need 125 strap or something?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> What's your input voltage? auto will set it too low...


I have been having a few issues with overclocking my 5820k. It seems that raising input voltage increases stability a substantial amount. I am at 1.940 VCCIN & 1.275 Vcore and am at 4.376GHz on a 125.03MHz BCLK strap. I'm using an MSI X99S SLI Plus. This seems pretty rock solid.

Is the key with these processors not so much Vcore but the VCCIN as well? I'm under water but am a little concerned about raising voltage above the 1.3 - 1.35 mark. Does the input voltage affect temperature a lot like the Vcore does?

I am aiming for 4.5GHz and even if possible 4.6GHz but as with kallek I have hit a bit of a brick wall...


----------



## carlhil2

Your input sounds good, what's up with your cache, did you touch it? if so, you may have to raise the voltage on that also..


----------



## Scooby Boostin

.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## CaliLife17

Wxith a RVE and a 5960x (on 0007 bios) Should i be setting TJ MAx in bios to 105 or 85? I am using CoreTemp 1.0 RC6 to measure temps, and it is reporting a TJ MAX of 105. Does setting it to 85 give me more accurate temps?


----------



## COMBO2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Your input sounds good, what's up with your cache, did you touch it? if so, you may have to raise the voltage on that also..


I haven't touched the cache clocks at all. I'm pretty inexperienced with Haswell overclocking, completely different to my previous 3770k lol. Is there a detailed outline on any of this stuff?


----------



## devilhead

Testing 5960X, not the best quality, but will keep it, untill i find golden one 5960X







So for now i have 4.6ghz with 1.27v 4.5ghz cache with 1.25v and vccin 1.89v, ram is preety bad 2133 crucial, timings 11-12-12-27, for a 4.7ghz chip needs 1.35-1.36v, and for 4.8ghz it's really hard to get stable, even 1.44v getting bsod at cinebench


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devilhead*
> 
> Testing 5960X, not the best quality, but will keep it, untill i find golden one 5960X
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So for now i have 4.6ghz with 1.27v 4.5ghz cache with 1.25v and vccin 1.89v, ram is preety bad 2133 crucial, timings 11-12-12-27, for a 4.7ghz chip needs 1.35-1.36v, and for 4.8ghz it's really hard to get stable, even 1.44v getting bsod at cinebench


That's a great chip, you'll have a hard time finding a better one.


----------



## devilhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> That's a great chip, you'll have a hard time finding a better one.


MyDog have a golden, but he want 2000 dollars, thats a bit too much for me







for 1500 dollars i think i will go


----------



## CaliLife17

Have 2 CPU's to test this weekend. Both Batch # 3418C471. First chip just did 5 full runs of RealBench 2.2 (~20-25 mins) at 4.5ghz @ 1.3v. Ram is at 2133 (have g.skill 2666 kit, will work on Ram after Core), everything is on auto, except BLK at 100 (instead of auto).

Next will do AIDA64 and see how it fairs. Max temp on any core was 71c (TJ Max set to 85).

Plans for this weekend is test other chip and this one, see which one is better and send the other to amazon.

EDIT: outside of benching how much effect does increasing uncore/cache have on Gaming at 1440p? My first priority is core, but curious if games will see any meaningful increase. I know Cinebench responds nicely to overclocking your cache.


----------



## kalleklovn12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> What's your input voltage? auto will set it too low...


I've set it to 125 strap, 4500mhz at 1.350v, Dram 1.25v at 3000mhz. I have not done anything to the input voltage.


----------



## Mitchell7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kalleklovn12*
> 
> I've set it to 125 strap, 4500mhz at 1.350v, Dram 1.25v at 3000mhz. I have not done anything to the input voltage.


Set your input voltage within the 1.89-195v range. I'm at 1.89v for 4.5 on my 5930K but some chips may need up to 1.95v for higher clocks and increased vcore.

Do not exceed 1.95v for input voltage as you then risk degrading the CPU at a much faster rate.


----------



## kalleklovn12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mitchell7*
> 
> Set your input voltage within the 1.89-195v range. I'm at 1.89v for 4.5 on my 5930K but some chips may need up to 1.95v for higher clocks and increased vcore.
> 
> Do not exceed 1.95v for input voltage as you then risk degrading the CPU at a much faster rate.


Thanks. So far it seems stabl without changing input v.


----------



## tw33k

Quick run of IBT to satisfy my curiosity. Not a problem but wouldn't want temps any higher. Looks like 4.5GHz is my IBT limit


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33k*
> 
> Quick run of IBT to satisfy my curiosity. Not a problem but wouldn't want temps any higher. Looks like 4.5GHz is my IBT limit


WAYYYYYYYYYYYYYY to hot for me...


----------



## devilhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33k*
> 
> Quick run of IBT to satisfy my curiosity. Not a problem but wouldn't want temps any higher. Looks like 4.5GHz is my IBT limit


80C for me looks already dangerous


----------



## tw33k

It won't hurt on a short run like that. There's no way I'd do it regularly tho


----------



## Fidelitas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> That's a great chip, you'll have a hard time finding a better one.


You ain't chitten buddy!!!!!!!


----------



## COMBO2

Could someone please explain the cache overclocking to me?

Also, would running my 5820k with 1.95vccin accelerate degradation?


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *COMBO2*
> 
> Could someone please explain the cache overclocking to me?
> 
> Also, would running my 5820k with 1.95vccin accelerate degradation?


I don't know how far you can overclock your cache on an MSI board, but it's similar to overclocking your CPU core. Up the volts and up the multiplier. I would say 1.95V is perfectly fine 24/7.


----------



## Fan o' water

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killa Cam*
> 
> eh, finally got time to play with this x99.
> 
> 
> 
> haven't messed with ram yet, but so far, very pleased with my chip and mobo. cooled my cpu with a custom loop consisting of a ek supremacy, mcp35x and a single 140mm alphacool xt45 (was too lazy to hook up more rads). welp, this is it for me. does the strap still change to 125 when you go over 2666 on ram?


Hi Killa Cam - I have been thinking of diving into Haswell -E , but bringing up my system on a bench, so I have my current rig available to send out SOS's







. So you were able to run some stress tests at 4.5GHz with just a single 140mm rad? Your temps don't look bad at all. What I'd like to do is just use a 120mm rad with two high rpm fans just to get it up and running, maybe push to 4 Ghz just to know if I have a dog or not before I swap things over. Does that sound feasible to you? Or anyone else on this thread?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Killa Cam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fan o' water*
> 
> Hi Killa Cam - I have been thinking of diving into Haswell -E , but bringing up my system on a bench, so I have my current rig available to send out SOS's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . So you were able to run some stress tests at 4.5GHz with just a single 140mm rad? Your temps don't look bad at all. What I'd like to do is just use a 120mm rad with two high rpm fans just to get it up and running, maybe push to 4 Ghz just to know if I have a dog or not before I swap things over. Does that sound feasible to you? Or anyone else on this thread?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


for 4Ghz w/ 120 should be fine. what i did wasn't recommended, but i didn't care. i wanted to see if my chip could do 4.5 with a minimum of 1.3v and i was able to achieve that. now the temps were surprising to me as well. considering how hot haswell e is, id thought id be in the 80's with just a single rad stress testing. you should check out the asus x99 motherboard support thread for good tips and to see if you dog or a decent cpu.


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Vcore, vccsa and vdimm can cause whea errors.


I was trying to get 4.5ghz stable at lower then my known stable at 1.38v.

I keep getting WHEA or Clock watchdog timeout errors.

Can I try anything other then upping the vcore? Because it crashes like an hour in, and this was with 1.35v, so i gave it 1.36 and still crashed about an hour in.

I feel maybe it might be something else. Should I up VCCSA to 1.1? or leave at 1? Also the cache and cache voltage is auto(which keeps it at 30 cache ratio) and dram voltage is 1.2, should I maybe up it and see if it helps?


----------



## COMBO2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> I don't know how far you can overclock your cache on an MSI board, but it's similar to overclocking your CPU core. Up the volts and up the multiplier. I would say 1.95V is perfectly fine 24/7.


I'm currently doing 4.5GHz @ 1.3Vcore & 1.95VCCIN (125.03MHz x 36) - I honestly think I could drop the voltage input to like 1.94 but I would prefer it rock solid then closer to the edge for the sake of like 2 degrees...

Currently maxing out @ 88C after 10 passes of very high IBT, gets to that on the 3rd - 4th pass and just sticks there. I'm pretty happy with this as the fans are all only running @ ~420 - 430 RPMs and my D5 @ 3, given in mind that I'm cooling 2x 980s and this 5820k, everything overclocked









EDIT: Alright, well it seems that Prim95 definitely has issues. Just raised the Vcore to 1.325v and still didn't do anything, crashes within about 30 seconds. Just a 124 BSOD telling that an unrecoverable hardware error has occurred. Could this be because of the BCLK and my memory? XMP is disabled and my RAM is running 2133MHz x 125.03MHz (2666MHz, it's rated speed). It's also running at correct timings so I'm confused.

I might also add that my computer wouldn't post this morning, which more and more tells me it's the RAM?


----------



## Agent-A01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> I was trying to get 4.5ghz stable at lower then my known stable at 1.38v.
> 
> I keep getting WHEA or Clock watchdog timeout errors.
> 
> Can I try anything other then upping the vcore? Because it crashes like an hour in, and this was with 1.35v, so i gave it 1.36 and still crashed about an hour in.
> 
> I feel maybe it might be something else. Should I up VCCSA to 1.1? or leave at 1? Also the cache and cache voltage is auto(which keeps it at 30 cache ratio) and dram voltage is 1.2, should I maybe up it and see if it helps?


Wont hurt to up every voltage a tad bit, ie vccsa, dram, vccio etc.

As for vccin, try 1.82v, thats plenty for me, i dont know why others suggest 1.95-2v, 1.82 has been plenty for me up to 4.7ghz


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent-A01*
> 
> As for vccin, try 1.82v, thats plenty for me, i dont know why others suggest 1.95-2v, 1.82 has been plenty for me up to 4.7ghz


Every processor is different.


----------



## Agent-A01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> Every processor is different.


Exactly, which is why its best to test default, as 1.9v+ didnt help me at all.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent-A01*
> 
> Exactly, which is why its best to test default, as 1.9v+ didnt help me at all.


I need 1.95V to be AVX stable at 4.7.


----------



## Nichismo

hey guys

whats the BSOD clock_watchdog_timeout supposed to be related to? I cant get another 100mhz due to this error. My temps are still good and id love to go up more but adding voltage doesnt seem to change this one, and I already assume a voltage related error would be the common WHEA one.

I usually have my cache ratios anywhere between 35 and 43. I went a little lower and higher but both didnt work. Im pretty much only used to a 100mhz blck and CPU strap, never really tried anything else. Could this help?


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nichismo*
> 
> hey guys
> 
> whats the BSOD clock_watchdog_timeout supposed to be related to? I cant get another 100mhz due to this error. My temps are still good and id love to go up more but adding voltage doesnt seem to change this one, and I already assume a voltage related error would be the common WHEA one.
> 
> I usually have my cache ratios anywhere between 35 and 43. I went a little lower and higher but both didnt work. Im pretty much only used to a 100mhz blck and CPU strap, never really tried anything else. Could this help?


From my experience, that error might mean not enough CPU Vcore, cache voltage, or CPU input voltage.

WHEA (0x124) might mean not enough CPU Vcore, cache voltage, DDR4 voltage, or needs VCCSA tuning.

I know it's vague, but you might just be hitting the limits of what your chip can do. Leave Cache at 35 and ram at 2133 until you find your stable Vcore. Try throwing in a little more input voltage (try 1.9-1.95?) and see if it makes any difference. If not, you'll probably need more Vcore.


----------



## Rayleyne

So i'm trying to fix an issue with cpuz, it crashes the entire system when trying to read memory SPD, But everything else seems stable at 4.8Ghz 1.396v under water 65C load temps


----------



## Nichismo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> From my experience, that error might mean not enough CPU Vcore, cache voltage, or CPU input voltage.
> 
> WHEA (0x124) might mean not enough CPU Vcore, cache voltage, DDR4 voltage, or needs VCCSA tuning.
> 
> I know it's vague, but you might just be hitting the limits of what your chip can do. Leave Cache at 35 and ram at 2133 until you find your stable Vcore. Try throwing in a little more input voltage (try 1.9-1.95?) and see if it makes any difference. If not, you'll probably need more Vcore.


okay, will give that a try and report back. Thanks

Im at 4504mhz currently, and my temps are really good. Im only using 1.305 and im solid stable, and I barely hit 65c on my hottest core, coolest core is only at 53. Could the chip really be maxed out? My CPU loop isn't exactly over the top either.


----------



## Rayleyne

http://valid.x86.fr/bvimvc aww yiss


----------



## 7uly1

Hi MunneY..
Your Phase change is awsome!!
I just wanna know If my room is 30'C is it safe to nomal use? doesnt matter noisy..
Im afraid condensation


----------



## ABAD1DEA

i am still happy with 4,0 ghz ^^

http://valid.x86.fr/slle1a


----------



## C64C

Overclocking memory: 16GB Vengeance 2800Mhz @ 3300MHz:


----------



## COMBO2

http://valid.x86.fr/nzu8fd

Finally got a nice stable OC. Seems that 4.6GHz is a no go zone for my 5820k without a serious voltage bump (1.4V+).

Fully stable and rock solid for 3 hours on P95 (and like 4 hours of BF4 gameplay too







). CPU idles around 20C - 30C and full load (p95 & IBT) I never saw it go above like 75C, usually was around 70C.

Creating a progressive fan speed curve for my radiators based on the CPU temps have seemed to help substantially to keep temperatures under control. Previously was just running 25% fan speed around the clock. CPU & GPUs found it pretty hard to cool down once they heated up. It was completely silent, but I have pretty much retained 90% of the that silence (when idling and I honestly can't hear it anymore during games and CPU intensive apps). It's only a tad noticeable (definitely not obnoxious though) during IBT or prime. Even then, it's quieter than a what I would say, is a quiet computer on idle.

Running a 1.35Vcore & 2.010VCCIN.

Really quite pleased with this result.

Might overclock my memory next if I feel like it!


----------



## jojoenglish85

was trying some noob overclocking today with the command center and kept getting BSOD, had to clear cmos and back on stock OC Genie clocks.
I really want a sweet spot like 4.1 to 4.2 do i just change the multiplier to like 42-43 for all cores or just one?


----------



## CaliLife17

Testing my other 5960x in RealBench. Currently at 4.5ghz @ 1.3v. During realbench benchmark it keeps erroring out in the software on video encoding and heavy multitasking. Program keeps running and moves onto the next benchmark. Computer never crashes or bsod.

I'm guessing that since it gets that error it means an unstable OC? normally my computer would just bsod, so never seen it error like that.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *COMBO2*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/nzu8fd
> 
> Finally got a nice stable OC. Seems that 4.6GHz is a no go zone for my 5820k without a serious voltage bump (1.4V+).
> 
> Fully stable and rock solid for 3 hours on P95 (and like 4 hours of BF4 gameplay too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). CPU idles around 20C - 30C and full load (p95 & IBT) I never saw it go above like 75C, usually was around 70C.
> 
> Creating a progressive fan speed curve for my radiators based on the CPU temps have seemed to help substantially to keep temperatures under control. Previously was just running 25% fan speed around the clock. CPU & GPUs found it pretty hard to cool down once they heated up. It was completely silent, but I have pretty much retained 90% of the that silence (when idling and I honestly can't hear it anymore during games and CPU intensive apps). It's only a tad noticeable (definitely not obnoxious though) during IBT or prime. Even then, it's quieter than a what I would say, is a quiet computer on idle.
> 
> Running a 1.35Vcore & 2.010VCCIN.
> 
> Really quite pleased with this result.
> 
> Might overclock my memory next if I feel like it!


I can't open your link.
What is your cooler to get such a good temperature at 1.35V? What is the frequency you got at 1.35V?


----------



## CaliLife17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaliLife17*
> 
> Testing my other 5960x in RealBench. Currently at 4.5ghz @ 1.3v. During realbench benchmark it keeps erroring out in the software on video encoding and heavy multitasking. Program keeps running and moves onto the next benchmark. Computer never crashes or bsod.
> 
> I'm guessing that since it gets that error it means an unstable OC? normally my computer would just bsod, so never seen it error like that.


UPDATE: so after about 36 Mins, AIDA64 stopped the test saying "Warning:Hardware failure detected! Test stopped" I have never seen this error either.

Looking on the interwebs and with other people getting this error, it looks it might be my OC is just unstable enough to through erros, but not so unstable to actually BSOD. That sound about right? Crazy as I have never seen these errors in both programs.


----------



## tw33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaliLife17*
> 
> UPDATE: so after about 36 Mins, AIDA64 stopped the test saying "Warning:Hardware failure detected! Test stopped" I have never seen this error either.
> 
> Looking on the interwebs and with other people getting this error, it looks it might be my OC is just unstable enough to through erros, but not so unstable to actually BSOD. That sound about right? Crazy as I have never seen these errors in both programs.


I answered this in the ASUS X99 thread.


----------



## CaliLife17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33k*
> 
> I answered this in the ASUS X99 thread.


Just saw that thanks! +Rep!


----------



## thrgk

how do you guys get so many 5960x to test? just go to microcenter and ask for a different one or?


----------



## tw33k

Not bad...


----------



## Accuracy158

What's considered a safe everyday input voltage? Up the input voltage seems to help with my stability fairly much. Right now I put up to 1.95 while I determine the minimum required core voltage. After I find something stable I'll try slowly backing down on the input voltage.

Right now I appear to be fairly stable at 4453.85 MHz (35 multiplier, 125 strap, and 127.25 BLCK) and 1.3125 Vcore. RAM @ 2800


----------



## Accuracy158

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> how do you guys get so many 5960x to test? just go to microcenter and ask for a different one or?


While I would consider it a bit gray in the ethics department, most people are buying multiple from a place that they know will take returns without questions... only intending to keep the best clocker and returning the other(s).


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Accuracy158*
> 
> While I would consider it a bit gray in the ethics department, most people are buying multiple from a place that they know will take returns without questions... only intending to keep the best clocker and returning the other(s).


Ah, didnt know anyone took returns on CPU's. Does only MC do that?


----------



## Accuracy158

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Ah, didnt know anyone took returns on CPU's. Does only MC do that?


I'm not too sure who does and who doesn't... A lot of the people here are talking about sending them back to amazon.


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Accuracy158*
> 
> I'm not too sure who does and who doesn't... A lot of the people here are talking about sending them back to amazon.


Ah thanks, suprised amazon doesnt mind lol buy 4 return 3 or something


----------



## lilchronic

4.7ghz @ 1.425v
uncore 4.2Ghz 1.3v
vccin @ 2.05v
ram 2400Mhz 1.2v


----------



## Killa Cam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Ah thanks, suprised amazon doesnt mind lol buy 4 return 3 or something


they don't mind... to a point. the more you make returns, the more likely they will cancel your account. try not to make it obvious


----------



## centvalny

LN2



http://imgur.com/IcfYQhz


----------



## COMBO2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> I can't open your link.
> What is your cooler to get such a good temperature at 1.35V? What is the frequency you got at 1.35V?


It's a custom loop in my Enthoo Primo running the 5820k @ 4.5GHz. No BCLK adjustments, just 1.35Vcore & 2.010VCCIN. I'll list out all of the parts for the sake of it:

EK Supremacy EVO Full Nickel
2x EK FC980-GTX Nickel/Acetal
XSPC D5 Vario (with Photon 170 reservoir)
Alphacool NexXxoS Monsta 280
Alphacool NexXxoS XT45 420

Both rads are in push-pull with all up 10 Phanteks PH-F140SP fans on the rad and 2 at the front intaking.

Pump is set to 3. All 12 fans have a progressive speed curve that goes as following according to CPU temps:

<=40C = 25%
40C - 60C = 25% - 37.5%
60C - 75C = 37.5% - 50%
75C - 90C = 50% - 67.5%

Used to run the fans at 25% full time, but it was too hard to cool the components down after a stress test or game or something. This curve really alleviates that problem and retains 90% of the silence when I want it.

All temps were recorded with realtemp as well. Hottest core in my Prime testing maxed at 78C, I never saw it go past 75C, most of the cores were under 70C (~62C - 65C)


----------



## zoson

Raja, there's a bug in the Fan Tuning option with 0007 BIOS. I have my MCP35x2 plugged into cpu fan and cpu opt, and after running Fan Tuning it sets the MINIMUM % to 100%. This did not happen in 0603 BIOS, it would set it to 20%. Fortunately Fan Xpert seems to override BIOS, so my pump is back to reasonable volume levels after booting. Oddly, none of the other fan headers are affected by this, but they are all DC, whereas the pump is PWM.

Also, seems like my 5930k is a lemon:
4.4GHz
1.35v Core
1.20v Cache
.9v VCCSA
LLC 8
EXTREME for all DIGI+ options
LinX 5 runs peaks at 98C
















Cooling is EK Supreme HF Full Gold(yeah, I know it's old, but it's still good).
2x GT Stealth rads and 1 GTX rad all with GT AP-00 2150RPM.
Shin Etsu 7783D.

I can't lower any of the voltages, LLC, or DIGI+ options - no longer will pass LinX 5 runs. I haven't tried remounting but I really don't think that even if this was a totally randomly crappy mount that remounting would make such a huge difference.


----------



## kalleklovn12

Finally got my rig running good.
5820k @ 4,5 1,350v. Inputvcore 1,95.
Mem [email protected] 1,25v


----------



## n4p0l3onic

please help me, what tools are you guys use to benchmark and stability test haswell-e?
cinebench? what other tools similar to it? no 3dmarks as I will still use older gpu for a while, but I need to know if my cpu performing normal or not.
as for stressing... good old prime 95? occt? what is XTU? generally what is the best stability tester for haswell-e?

thank you.


----------



## Silent Scone

Use the latest version of AID64 to test stability, and / or Realbench


----------



## Eugenius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n4p0l3onic*
> 
> please help me, what tools are you guys use to benchmark and stability test haswell-e?
> cinebench? what other tools similar to it? no 3dmarks as I will still use older gpu for a while, but I need to know if my cpu performing normal or not.
> as for stressing... good old prime 95? occt? what is XTU? generally what is the best stability tester for haswell-e?
> 
> thank you.


This has been addressed in this forum several times now

Cinebench is pretty mild overall but good for a quick test. If cine doesn't pass then I don't even go on to the other tests.

I go to real bench stress test (to me it looks like stress test is more taxing than the benchmark portion)

I stay away from prime, IBT, and occt. I would then to do loops of fire strike. Then maybe XTU and a long gaming session as a final test.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eugenius*
> 
> I go to real bench stress test (to me it looks like stress test is more taxing than the benchmark portion)


Hello

This is because the stress tests runs the different modules concurrently instead of consecutively as is done with the benchmarking part of the utility. Also more memory usage can be brought into play.


----------



## n4p0l3onic

okay so realbench tool then? thanks I'm so out of date with such overclocking tools, was still thinking in athlon 64 era of doing this thing


----------



## zoson

Nothing stresses like Linx/ibt because they're linpack. Intel themselves maintain the binary library: Intel math kernel library download

Get either front end you prefer, google that, then copy the corresponding files from the library into linx/ibt.

I compared 15 min of linx 15 to 15 min of real bench last night, and real bench failed to detect instability where linx did.

Bottom line, if you actually USE your PC for stressful things outside of benching - you want to use a linpack front end. I guarantee 90% of the overclocks here would fail 5 loops of linx at 9216mb memory allocation.


----------



## n4p0l3onic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zoson*
> 
> Nothing stresses like Linx/ibt because they're linpack. Intel themselves maintain the binary library: Intel math kernel library download
> 
> Get either front end you prefer, google that, then copy the corresponding files from the library into linx/ibt.
> 
> I compared 15 min of linx 15 to 15 min of real bench last night, and real bench failed to detect instability where linx did.
> 
> Bottom line, if you actually USE your PC for stressful things outside of benching - you want to use a linpack front end. I guarantee 90% of the overclocks here would fail 5 loops of linx at 9216mb memory allocation.


what about performance measure then? what tools to be used for easy reference like cinebench? or just cinebench score alone is a guaranteed enough for consistent performance?


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zoson*
> 
> Nothing stresses like Linx/ibt because they're linpack. Intel themselves maintain the binary library: Intel math kernel library download
> 
> Get either front end you prefer, google that, then copy the corresponding files from the library into linx/ibt.
> 
> I compared 15 min of linx 15 to 15 min of real bench last night, and real bench failed to detect instability where linx did.
> 
> Bottom line, if you actually USE your PC for stressful things outside of benching - you want to use a linpack front end. I guarantee 90% of the overclocks here would fail 5 loops of linx at 9216mb memory allocation.


Hello

Most failures with Prime/LinX type utilities when the system passes other less heat generating stress tests are the result of localized junction temperature breaches. The need to pass LinX or Prime is only valid if these are the only type of workloads encountered during normal use. Also as others have previously stated I can pass hours of Prim/LinX and crash within 6 hours of a 3ds Max render. Something to keep in mind is neither these CPUs nor the motherboards are designed to be running AVX based stress test utilities at anything other than default, stock settings. Doing otherwise can degrade the CPU or cause damage to the motherboard.


----------



## Eugenius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Most failures with Prime/LinX type utilities when the system passes other less heat generating stress tests are the result of localized junction temperature breaches. The need to pass LinX or Prime is only valid if these are the only type of workloads encountered during normal use. Also as others have previously stated I can pass hours of Prim/LinX and crash within 6 hours of a 3ds Max render. Something to keep in mind is neither these CPUs nor the motherboards are designed to be running AVX based stress test utilities at anything other than default, stock settings. Doing otherwise can degrade the CPU or cause damage to the motherboard.


Praz, you're the man. Thanks for this.

Realbench stress test uses up to AVX correct? I assume running it won't cause degradation or other issues then correct (like the aforementioned p95 etc.)?


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zoson*
> 
> Raja, there's a bug in the Fan Tuning option with 0007 BIOS. I have my MCP35x2 plugged into cpu fan and cpu opt, and after running Fan Tuning it sets the MINIMUM % to 100%. This did not happen in 0603 BIOS, it would set it to 20%. Fortunately Fan Xpert seems to override BIOS, so my pump is back to reasonable volume levels after booting. Oddly, none of the other fan headers are affected by this, but they are all DC, whereas the pump is PWM.


Same problem here, fans always starts at 100% and then return to hits correct RPM once windows booted.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eugenius*
> 
> Praz, you're the man. Thanks for this.
> 
> Realbench stress test uses up to AVX correct? I assume running it won't cause degradation or other issues then correct (like the aforementioned p95 etc.)?


Hello

RealBench does use AVX instructions. However, it like all other actual programs/games does not hammer the CPU with constant AVX instructions. Also not all cores utilize the instructions at the same time with normal programs/games so there is no need to be concerned about the instructions being used.


----------



## zoson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Most failures with Prime/LinX type utilities when the system passes other less heat generating stress tests are the result of localized junction temperature breaches. The need to pass LinX or Prime is only valid if these are the only type of workloads encountered during normal use. Also as others have previously stated I can pass hours of Prim/LinX and crash within 6 hours of a 3ds Max render. Something to keep in mind is neither these CPUs nor the motherboards are designed to be running AVX based stress test utilities at anything other than default, stock settings. Doing otherwise can degrade the CPU or cause damage to the motherboard.


The entire premise of your argument is false. None of these CPUs are _really_ designed for any of this at anything other than stock settings. Intel just allows us to do non-stock overclocking. They could lock us all out in the blink of an eye. The ENTIRE point of overclocking is 'do everything you can do at stock, faster.'

While I do think that you should stress with a variety of workloads, to make sure you are fully stable in all kinds of things - I have yet to find as big of a 'catch-all' as Linpack. 3d Rendering and h264 encoding are special cases that I test for individually after Linpack. I've certainly never had a game crash after validating with Linpack. I also think that it's foolish to write it off as 'too stressful.' Really that's just prideful and vain because you want to claim some big number as stable. Get some better cooling or suck it up and accept the fact that your overclock isn't really 100% stable and clock down some more.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zoson*
> 
> The entire premise of your argument is false. None of these CPUs are _really_ designed for any of this at anything other than stock settings. Intel just allows us to do non-stock overclocking. They could lock us all out in the blink of an eye. The ENTIRE point of overclocking is 'do everything you can do at stock, faster.'
> 
> While I do think that you should stress with a variety of workloads, to make sure you are fully stable in all kinds of things - I have yet to find as big of a 'catch-all' as Linpack. 3d Rendering and h264 encoding are special cases that I test for individually after Linpack. I've certainly never had a game crash after validating with Linpack. I also think that it's foolish to write it off as 'too stressful.' Really that's just prideful and vain. Get some better cooling or suck it up and accept the fact that your overclock isn't really 100% stable and clock down some more.


Hello

You're correct that Intel opens up these CPUs to do as we wish. That does not mean that there are not consequence to these actions. There are valid reasons why Haswell-EP CPUs both downclock and reduce CPU voltage when AVX instructions are encountered. It is fine to recommend a specific stability testing method but to do so without citing the possible negative effects is careless at best.


----------



## ottoman2

Hi, I received my 5920K a few days ago. With early overclock attempts I get 4.3GHz @ 1.25V. Higher clock speeds like 4.4GHz already need more than 1.3V, which I want to avoid because I only have air cooling. Some reviews mention the overview from Asus:
Quote:


> i7-5960X at 4.4 GHz with 1.300 volts is below average
> i7-5960X at 4.5 GHz with 1.300 volts is average
> i7-5960X at 4.6 GHz with 1.300 volts is above average
> ASUS also mentions that the K-models can be overclocked some 100 to 200 MHz more due to the lower amount of cores and the resulting decrease in temperatures.


According to this, my cpu is quite bad. Now I have two questions: Is my cpu really that bad? And how did Asus come up with these numbers?


----------



## L36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ottoman2*
> 
> Hi, I received my 5920K a few days ago. With early overclock attempts I get 4.3GHz @ 1.25V. Higher clock speeds like 4.4GHz already need more than 1.3V, which I want to avoid because I only have air cooling. Some reviews mention the overview from Asus:
> According to this, my cpu is quite bad. Now I have two questions: Is my cpu really that bad? And how did Asus come up with these numbers?


I would not take that chart too seriously because I highly doubt asus used AVX based loads to actually test if the CPU is stable. I can do 4.5 at 1.2V into windows and run benchmarks but if I run a AVX load the system will almost immediately crash.

Everyone now days has their own definition of stability. Now if I test with AVX/AVX 2 loads, i can only push 4.3 @ 1.3V. Anything higher will push me into 90C+ and I'm unconformable with those temps. Though this OC is AVX stable. These numbers are probably just if you can boot into windows with those numbers then your CPU falls into this category kind.


----------



## zoson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> You're correct that Intel opens up these CPUs to do as we wish. That does not mean that there are not consequence to these actions. There are valid reasons why Haswell-EP CPUs both downclock and reduce CPU voltage when AVX instructions are encountered. It is fine to recommend a specific stability testing method but to do so without citing the possible negative effects is careless at best.


The negative effects are exactly the same as any other stress test software. If you overheat, overvolt, or overcurrent your cpu, it throttles. If you keep going after it's throttled, it dies. End of story and that story doesn't change regardless of the software you're using to stress test with. You're trying to make something out of nothing.

There's no justifying calling an overclock 'stable' if you can't do 100% of the things you could do at stock settings. That's the exact opposite of stability.


----------



## sblantipodi

Ok,
my OC is has follows:

i7 5930K @ 4.2GHz, offset +0.250V resulting in a maximum voltage of 1.298V, LLC8, Input Voltage to auto that bump up to 1.92V.
BLCK 127MHz, RAM on XMP#1 @ 2800MHz (Corsair Vengeance LPX)
Cache @ 4GHz with voltage on auto.

Is there something better I can try?
Is cache too high for 4.2GHz?

In this way the PC is rock solid, no syntethics can BSOD or hang the PC.

On H80i AIO, when using AIDA on FPU only, one of the hottest core I get 87c with an ambient temp of 25c.
Is this temperature dangerous?
During gaming or normal usage I never seen anything more than 74c on the hottest core.
Is this can be considered safe temps?


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> You're correct that Intel opens up these CPUs to do as we wish. That does not mean that there are not consequence to these actions. There are valid reasons why Haswell-EP CPUs both downclock and reduce CPU voltage when AVX instructions are encountered. It is fine to recommend a specific stability testing method but to do so without citing the possible negative effects is careless at best.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zoson*
> 
> The negative effects are exactly the same as any other stress test software. If you overheat, overvolt, or overcurrent your cpu, it throttles. If you keep going after it's throttled, it dies. End of story and that story doesn't change regardless of the software you're using to stress test with. You're trying to make something out of nothing.
> 
> There's no justifying calling an overclock 'stable' if you can't do 100% of the things you could do at stock settings. That's the exact opposite of stability.


Déjà vu, we have been over this several times here.

@ zoson Thanks for your opinion on the matter, we understand your point and are not necessarily disagreeing with you, however taking your absolutism approach is not making you look like you know what you are talking about rather you are just coming across as being a tad bullish which usually results in one being passed off.

Most here are looking at a functionally stable OC, not a all-out stable OC. If you prefer the all-out stable OC, that is fine, just don't try an pass it off as being the only option, thanks.









Side note, my board arrived today so I can begin my build. Tore everything down yesterday and am in the process of cleaning my loops, etc. Finger's crossed that there are no hiccups!!!


----------



## silenttim

What is the max safe operating temperature for the i7 5820k?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silenttim*
> 
> What is the max safe operating temperature for the i7 5820k?


Id try to keep temps under 80°c.


----------



## n4p0l3onic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *L36*
> 
> I would not take that chart too seriously because I highly doubt asus used AVX based loads to actually test if the CPU is stable. I can do 4.5 at 1.2V into windows and run benchmarks but if I run a AVX load the system will almost immediately crash.
> 
> Everyone now days has their own definition of stability. Now if I test with AVX/AVX 2 loads, i can only push 4.3 @ 1.3V. Anything higher will push me into 90C+ and I'm unconformable with those temps. Though this OC is AVX stable. These numbers are probably just if you can boot into windows with those numbers then your CPU falls into this category kind.


AVX torture test is via Intel Burn Tester? or is it yet another toiol?


----------



## darkcashyz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> Ok,
> my OC is has follows:
> 
> i7 5930K @ 4.2GHz, offset +0.250V resulting in a maximum voltage of 1.298V, LLC8, Input Voltage to auto that bump up to 1.92V.
> BLCK 127MHz, RAM on XMP#1 @ 2800MHz (Corsair Vengeance LPX)
> Cache @ 4GHz with voltage on auto.
> 
> Is there something better I can try?
> Is cache too high for 4.2GHz?
> 
> In this way the PC is rock solid, no syntethics can BSOD or hang the PC.
> 
> On H80i AIO, when using AIDA on FPU only, one of the hottest core I get 87c with an ambient temp of 25c.
> Is this temperature dangerous?
> During gaming or normal usage I never seen anything more than 74c on the hottest core.
> Is this can be considered safe temps?


I've been away... I owe you my settings.

I'd recommend you not to use XMP Profile but manual instead. It's more stable. And I have no idea why.

There are what I used to get 24/7 stable with my daily routine such as video editing, a bit of gaming, media post processing, server remote maintenancing and bla bla. Stresstested with AIDA64 + RealBench together.

I leave my cache @ 1.25V for 4.2GHz
1.93V input
100.1 CPU Strap
+0.125V CPU Offset for 4.3GHz
+0.100V CPU Offset for 4.2GHz
+0.2V System Agent Offset

CPU & DRAM Power Phase = Standard
CPU Current Capability 120%
DRAM Current Capability 100%

CPU C-State C0/C1
Speedstep Enabled
Min Cache Ratio = Auto (to let it run at slower speed when Idle)

DRAM - G.Skill 2400MHz kit
1.20V for 2800MHz 15-15-15-35 1T Quad
1.35V for 3000MHz 15-15-15-35 1T Quad

*****I have to use DRAM Frequency Ratio @100:100. My system won't boot with 100:133.

Please take note that Voltage Offset for the different CPU Strap is different, mine is 100.


----------



## kalleklovn12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silenttim*
> 
> What is the max safe operating temperature for the i7 5820k?


While stresstesting, 80-90 is no problem. I've got a 5820k at 4.5, 1,360v. MAX after hours of BF4 70. This cpu is SOOOOOO DAMN GOOOOOD! Its really a difference between this and my old 3770k at the same speed.


----------



## L36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n4p0l3onic*
> 
> AVX torture test is via Intel Burn Tester? or is it yet another toiol?


I use prime95 version 28.5. Beware, very extreme load; especially small FFT. FMA3 based load, which is basically AVX2 on steroids. 4.3 at 1.3V is stable for me but hit 90C on the chip.


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *L36*
> 
> I use prime95 version 28.5. Beware, very extreme load; especially small FFT. FMA3 based load, which is basically AVX2 on steroids. 4.3 at 1.3V is stable for me but hit 90C on the chip.


They said in one of the haswell-E / X99 threads that you run AVX and/or AVX2 instructions on anything but stock clocks forces the CPUv way above what you have set in the BIOS regardless if it is manually set or not. Stability test with anything but AVX and AVX2 instructions if you are overclocked.


----------



## L36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> They said in one of the haswell-E / X99 threads that you run AVX and/or AVX2 instructions on anything but stock clocks forces the CPUv way above what you have set in the BIOS regardless if it is manually set or not. Stability test with anything but AVX and AVX2 instructions if you are overclocked.


Not true. With adaptive voltage yes but with manual input it stays at what you define in the BIOS regardless of the workload. I need true stability, not a placebo.


----------



## Aluc13

I have a question about the longevity of the x99 platform. Will broadwell be on this platform or will a new platform be released with broadwell?


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *L36*
> 
> Not true. With adaptive voltage yes but with manual input it stays at what you define in the BIOS regardless of the workload. I need true stability, not a placebo.


Sorry man, I am just restating what has been stated by Intel (almost 90% sure). If I could find the post I would quote it here, ultimately though I am just trying to save your chip and your sanity. I am not, however, trying to argue with you so you can look it up or burn your board or cpu up. Your choice, good luck!


----------



## Hulis

I have to admit that this batch 3422B720 is quite good. So far I'm [email protected] on my 5960X. Tested with Cinebench, 15mins of LinX, 4 hours BF4 and 12 hours of [email protected] folding and its rock solid. I still have everything on defaults. Just some voltage to core and LLC9. Memory is running 2400MHz CL12 XMP. I managed to do Cinebench with [email protected] AVX calculations anyways gave BSOD with that voltage. Probably gonna settle at 4.5GHz for 24/7. Hopefully getting to 4.8GHz for benchmark clocks.


----------



## Fidelitas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hulis*
> 
> I have to admit that this batch 3422B720 is quite good. So far I'm [email protected] on my 5960X. Tested with Cinebench, 15mins of LinX, 4 hours BF4 and 12 hours of [email protected] folding and its rock solid. I still have everything on defaults. Just some voltage to core and LLC9. Memory is running 2400MHz CL12 XMP. I managed to do Cinebench with [email protected] AVX calculations anyways gave BSOD with that voltage. Probably gonna settle at 4.5GHz for 24/7. Hopefully getting to 4.8GHz for benchmark clocks.


1.27 at 4.5


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fidelitas*
> 
> 1.27 at 4.5


For laughs, 4.7 @ 1.25V: http://valid.x86.fr/63ly8j


----------



## Fidelitas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> For laughs, 4.7 @ 1.25V: http://valid.x86.fr/63ly8j




I'M Impressed! I guess everyone has got a better 5960X than mine.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fidelitas*
> 
> I'M Impressed! I guess everyone has got a better 5960X than mine.


I've never tried running it at 4.5 before, here it goes: http://valid.x86.fr/4w5gf8



Totally P95 stable for 2 weeks guyz, I'm tellin' ya!


----------



## Fidelitas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> I've never tried running it at 4.5 before, here it goes: http://valid.x86.fr/4w5gf8
> 
> 
> 
> Totally P95 stable for 2 weeks guyz, I'm tellin' ya!


----------



## Fidelitas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> I've never tried running it at 4.5 before, here it goes: http://valid.x86.fr/4w5gf8
> 
> 
> 
> Totally P95 stable for 2 weeks guyz, I'm tellin' ya!


How about some bios screen shots?


----------



## sblantipodi

Is there someone who can explain me why there is no way to get Adaptive working when XMP is on?
Can I use adaptive with RAM set at 2800MHz using BLCK 125MHz?

Another question.
When overclocking, is it better to leave the Turbo Mode off or on?

If I have a BLCK of 125MHz and a multiplier of 42, how turbo mode on could affect my frequency? Is it good or bad to leave it on when overclocking?
What about speedstep?

At the moment I have the Turbo mode off and speedstep on, is this good?


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkcashyz*
> 
> I've been away... I owe you my settings.
> 
> I'd recommend you not to use XMP Profile but manual instead. It's more stable. And I have no idea why.
> 
> There are what I used to get 24/7 stable with my daily routine such as video editing, a bit of gaming, media post processing, server remote maintenancing and bla bla. Stresstested with AIDA64 + RealBench together.
> 
> I leave my cache @ 1.25V for 4.2GHz
> 1.93V input
> 100.1 CPU Strap
> +0.125V CPU Offset for 4.3GHz
> +0.100V CPU Offset for 4.2GHz
> +0.2V System Agent Offset
> 
> CPU & DRAM Power Phase = Standard
> CPU Current Capability 120%
> DRAM Current Capability 100%
> 
> CPU C-State C0/C1
> Speedstep Enabled
> Min Cache Ratio = Auto (to let it run at slower speed when Idle)
> 
> DRAM - G.Skill 2400MHz kit
> 1.20V for 2800MHz 15-15-15-35 1T Quad
> 1.35V for 3000MHz 15-15-15-35 1T Quad
> 
> *****I have to use DRAM Frequency Ratio @100:100. My system won't boot with 100:133.
> 
> Please take note that Voltage Offset for the different CPU Strap is different, mine is 100.


It seems that I have problems not using XMP.
At 2800MHz, some of my modules is not correctly recognized during boot.


----------



## Fidelitas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> Is there someone who can explain me why there is no way to get Adaptive working when XMP is on?
> Can I use adaptive with RAM set at 2800MHz using BLCK 125MHz?
> 
> Another question.
> When overclocking, is it better to leave the Turbo Mode off or on?
> 
> If I have a BLCK of 125MHz and a multiplier of 42, how turbo mode on could affect my frequency? Is it good or bad to leave it on when overclocking?
> What about speedstep?
> 
> At the moment I have the Turbo mode off and speedstep on, is this good?


Take a look at these:


Spoiler: Bios Screenshots!
















Most people leave them both on. I guess it comes down to how your processor runs best.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fidelitas*
> 
> Take a look at these:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Bios Screenshots!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most people leave them both on. I guess it comes down to how your processor runs best.


You are very kind for the answer, thanks.
In that screenshot I don't see the turbo mode but I will try to leave it on.
Thanks.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fidelitas*
> 
> How about some bios screen shots?


I did the above with LLC 9, 2.0V input voltage, 3.0GHz Uncore @1.4V (it helps), and everything else stock.

In case the sarcasm didn't make it through the Internet, those validations aren't stable.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> You are very kind for the answer, thanks.
> In that screenshot I don't see the turbo mode but I will try to leave it on.
> Thanks.


Turbo mode on makes my PC to bsod on windows load.
I'm at 125MHz strap using XMP with a 33 multiplier.
Why? Does it clock my cpu over 4.2GHz?


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> Is there someone who can explain me why there is no way to get Adaptive working when XMP is on?
> Can I use adaptive with RAM set at 2800MHz using BLCK 125MHz?


Adaptive voltage only works with the 100 strap. I've always had turbo mode on, I'm not sure what turning it off does.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> Adaptive voltage only works with the 100 strap. I've always had turbo mode on, I'm not sure what turning it off does.


hope that someone can explain me it since turbo mode make my system completely unstable.
have you tried leaving turbo mode on on XMP and 125MHz BLCK?
what is the ending frequency you got?


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> hope that someone can explain me it since turbo mode make my system completely unstable.
> have you tried leaving turbo mode on on XMP and 125MHz BLCK?
> what is the ending frequency you got?


I've been doing this for 5 years and I've never turned turbo boost off.

I ended up with 4.7GHz @ 1.375V. I posted my settings here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1510388/haswell-e-overclock-leaderboard-owners-club/2810#post_22932351


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> I've been doing this for 5 years and I've never turned turbo boost off.
> 
> I ended up with 4.7GHz @ 1.375V. I posted my settings here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1510388/haswell-e-overclock-leaderboard-owners-club/2810#post_22932351


but you are using BLCK100, I think that on BLCK125 turbo boost give additional clock to what you selected in the multiplier, am I wrong?


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> but you are using BLCK100, I think that on BLCK125 turbo boost give additional clock to what you selected in the multiplier, am I wrong?


I don't think that's how it works. What you set is what you get. If I set the multiplier to 38 on the 125 strap, I get 4750GHz.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> I don't think that's how it works. What you set is what you get. If I set the multiplier to 38 on the 125 strap, I get 4750GHz.


ok, thank you.
is there a reason why Turbo Mode on on my system is completely instable?


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> ok, thank you.
> is there a reason why Turbo Mode on on my system is completely instable?


I noticed that as soon as I select a multiplier on my X99, turbo mode is automatically set to off.
This is probably due to XMP or 125MHz BLCK.
But I find no way to get turbo mode on and XMP on with a multiplier set to 33.


----------



## tistou77

I received the RVE, Corsair Platinum 3000 C15 and 5930K, I go up all this tomorrow.
The batch is 3419C169, I hope it's good


----------



## thrgk

So are most disabling turbo?

And dont use adaptive with 125 strap? Will it just not boot or?


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> So are most disabling turbo?
> 
> And dont use adaptive with 125 strap? Will it just not boot or?


\

do not disable turbo, its the only way to OC, if you do, you're stuck at the base clock of 3 ghz on 5960x.

Adaptive does not work correctly with 125 strap, it will boot, but you won't have the nice low voltages you get usually when at idle.


----------



## thrgk

so leave turbo and EIST on at ALL times?


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> so leave turbo and EIST on at ALL times?


EIST can be off.... if you don't mind constant voltage.

Turbo has to be on all times, it is how to OC since Sandy Bridge.


----------



## kiwiis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> EIST can be off.... if you don't mind constant voltage.
> 
> Turbo has to be on all times, it is how to OC since Sandy Bridge.


Not entirely true, Turbo is automatically disabled whenever you change from 100 strap and that doesn't affect overclocking.


----------



## thrgk

how can I have EIST and Turbo disabled but still get Low voltage on Idle? Or even just get low voltage when only turbo is disabled


----------



## thrgk

What is max VCCIN? What is a good place to put it at, max I have tried is 1.1, but I saw The post below with 2v VCCIN ,

Maybe Im thinking of VCCIO at 1.1v? Prolly it. What is a good VCCIO?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> 4.7ghz @ 1.425v
> uncore 4.2Ghz 1.3v
> vccin @ 2.05v
> ram 2400Mhz 1.2v


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> What is max VCCIN? What is a good place to put it at, max I have tried is 1.1, but I saw The post below with 2v VCCIN ,
> 
> Maybe Im thinking of VCCIO at 1.1v? Prolly it. What is a good VCCIO?


I would leave VCCIO at auto. I've never seen it make any difference. These are the voltages you want to play with on Haswell-E:

1.3V 1.4V 1.5V - Vcore/CPU voltage (1.0V)
1.3V 1.4V 1.5V - Uncore/Cache voltage (1.0V)
1.9V 2.0V 2.1V - VCCIN/VRIN/CPU input voltage (1.8V)
1.2V 1.3V 1.4V - VCCSA/System agent voltage (0.8V)


----------



## centvalny

TT water 3.00 hold the load fine



http://imgur.com/e5r86Gw


----------



## ep45-ds3l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *centvalny*
> 
> TT water 3.00 hold the load fine
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/e5r86Gw


1.52 volts @4.62ghz!?!?


----------



## devilhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *centvalny*
> 
> TT water 3.00 hold the load fine
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/e5r86Gw


1.525v, thats hot







and i thinked that my 5960x is not the best quality
I use daily overclock 4.6ghz with 1.27v, 4.5ghz cache 1.25v


----------



## centvalny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devilhead*
> 
> 1.525v, thats hot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and i thinked that my 5960x is not the best quality
> I use daily overclock 4.6ghz with 1.27v, 4.5ghz cache 1.25v


Good retail cpu. Probably clock high cold and efficient usage of LN2









Mine is really hot cpu







5.55Ghz with 1.67V LN2 and really low cold bug @ -165Cish. IMC is good though, 4X8GB 3000+ with tight timings easy


----------



## Sepesusi

Sorry if this has been discussed to death already.

I'm considering upgrading from my 3-year-old i5-2500K to the new i7-5820K. It's not really about my current CPU, but more about my current motherboard. It was never the most expensive or feature rich to even begin with, but now it's really starting to show its age. It lacks some connections (USB3 most notably) that have gained more popularity after its release. Also the lack of support for SLI is kind of a bummer and overclocking is not one of its strong points (although it can do it). Not to mention it's butt-ugly.









I don't want to buy just a new motherboard for my old 2500K, so I've considered upgrading to i7-4790K in the past, but then again, I am looking to get atleast another 3 years out of whatever I would upgrade to. Also considering that the X99 platform uses DDR4, I'm not sure about sticking with DDR3 based platforms anymore. Also the price difference between i7-4790K set and i7-5820K is not that much in the end. Now, my real question is, can I expect to get 3 years out of X99 mobo, DDR4 and i7-5820K? My plan is to throw in another GTX 780 (since used ones go cheap now) until Nvidia's Pascal cards come out. I use my computer mainly for gaming (and I am looking to the future with titles like GTA V, Witcher 3, Star Citizen, Kingdom Come, etc. coming), along with some video editing/rendering and random photo editing. A lot of people recommend just going with the older i7-4790K since the gaming performance vs the X99 for current games is nonexistent.

It's really bugging my mind, since (probably) within the next 12 months Intel has a lot on its roadmap (Broadwell, Broadwell-E and Skylake). So is getting X99 before the end of this year like betting on a dead horse? Do you see the X99 being relevant as long as X79 has been or is Skylake something that will make Haswell-E obsolete? Is there any signs of DDR4 availability and price getting any better before the end of the year? Is X99 getting any more processors in the future?

Sorry if I'm coming out as an annoying noob with a million questions at once. It's just a lot of money and the situation when last building/upgrading a rig was much clearer and easier (2500K was the indisputable choice for gaming when it came out) compared to what it is now. Or maybe it's just me who is making it confusing.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sepesusi*


X99 will be relevant for years, and Skylake won't make it obsolete. Skylake mainstream will still only have 4 cores, and based on the pace things have been moving, the IPC increase won't be anything fantastic. Skylake-E isn't likely to come out until 2016-2017.

I don't see any signs of DDR4 going down in price before the end of the year. Maybe some lucky black Friday deals.

X99 will most likely get Broadwell-E processors in 12-18 months.

The reality is, if you don't think you'll use the 6 cores often, Devil's Canyon is still cheaper and will overclock just a bit better. Paying double for DDR4 just because DDR3 will eventually be obsolete isn't that good of a reason. Making up numbers here, but paying $400 for DDR4 now is the equivalent of buying $200 DDR3 now, and buying that same DDR4 for $200 in 3 years when you're ready to upgrade again.

If you're looking for six cores, I wouldn't wait on anything else. X99 is here, and it performs fantastically.


----------



## Sepesusi

Thanks for you reply. I just feel like I wouldn't get any proper advantage from 4790K vs old 2500K. And while that same applies to 5820K with gaming performance, atleast I would get those 2 extra cores that would atleast help with rendering videos etc, if not give me that futureproofing I'm after. I would pick up the X99 in a heartbeat, but the availability sucks here. The CPU itself and motherboard would be fairly easily obtainable and decent priced, but DDR4 is under the rock and costs an arm and a leg. I think I'll wait a month or two and see how the situation develops. I'm not expecting any huge price drops, but maybe if the said availability would get better, it might not feel so crazy to drop 350€ on DDR4 sticks if they would drop into your mail box in 1-2 days.

I'm gonna do 4.30am to 6pm shifts next week, so that stuff better be worth it.


----------



## Agent-A01

Go for it, i went from a 5ghz 3770k and wouldnt look back, paid only 230~ish for 4x4GB crucial 2400 ram thatll do 12,10,11,24 1T on 1.35v


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sepesusi*
> 
> Thanks for you reply. I just feel like I wouldn't get any proper advantage from 4790K vs old 2500K. And while that same applies to 5820K with gaming performance, atleast I would get those 2 extra cores that would atleast help with rendering videos etc, if not give me that futureproofing I'm after. I would pick up the X99 in a heartbeat, but the availability sucks here. The CPU itself and motherboard would be fairly easily obtainable and decent priced, but DDR4 is under the rock and costs an arm and a leg. I think I'll wait a month or two and see how the situation develops. I'm not expecting any huge price drops, but maybe if the said availability would get better, it might not feel so crazy to drop 350€ on DDR4 sticks if they would drop into your mail box in 1-2 days.
> 
> I'm gonna do 4.30am to 6pm shifts next week, so that stuff better be worth it.


It's definitively worth it. I also came from a 2500k.


----------



## kalleklovn12

Do it. I went from a [email protected],5 GHz to 5820k 4.5 GHz. The difference is there. BF4 feels much smoother.


----------



## Fan o' water

Since I have spent a ton of time convincing myself to upgrade, I can tell you that a lot of Techspot reviews for games like Skyrim and Borderlands 2 show the games to have benefitted from the architecture of the -E chips. In most cases they think it is due to the huge cache.
In the Witcher 2 review - the faster the architecture the bigger the gap at stock clocks. And if Haswell-E is ~20% faster than Sandy Bridge, you would see a nice bump at stock clocks.

http://www.techspot.com/review/577-borderlands-2-performance/

http://www.techspot.com/review/467-skyrim-performance/page7.html

http://www.techspot.com/review/405-the-witcher-2-performance/page8.html

Cheers


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> So are most disabling turbo?
> And dont use adaptive with 125 strap? Will it just not boot or?


adaptive and offset don't work with anything but 100 strap (+bclk offset to ~105)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> \
> do not disable turbo, *its the only way to OC*, if you do, you're stuck at the base clock of 3 ghz on 5960x.
> Adaptive does not work correctly with 125 strap, it will boot, but you won't have the nice low voltages you get usually when at idle.


unless u use 166








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> so leave turbo and EIST on at ALL times?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kiwiis*
> 
> Not entirely true, Turbo is automatically disabled whenever you change from 100 strap and that doesn't affect overclocking.


For 100 and 125 strap turbo mode is on by default (it should be anyway). At 166 strap, turbo and speedstep are off by default, and so far turbo off is the best way to use 166 strap + bclk offset.


----------



## tw33k

@centvalny what are your temps under load with that voltage and what are you using to stress the chip?


----------



## Joa3d43

...I've got a bit of a monkey wrench to throw regarding *batch numbers' "internal consistency"*







... I have been playing with three different 5960X...of those three, two have the identical batch number and were picked up just a few days apart...

...yet in the identical system + setup w/ R5E, one of the two has a VID 0.825v while the other is at VID 0.875...in addition, per my post a few pages back w/ Cinebench 11.5 and Cinebench 15 results pics, the 'better one' can do those benches at 4.5 GHz / 1.275v...the 'sister chip' however needs 1.36v for the same tasks. Finally, the 'good one' can run cache / 1.275v @ 4.3+GHz while the other one's cache hangs after 4.25GHz, even w/ 1.3 cache voltage...

...as I said identical batch number from the same shipment














, so batch numbers aren't everything ?


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...I've got a bit of a monkey wrench to throw regarding *batch numbers' "internal consistency"*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... I have been playing with three different 5960X...of those three, two have the identical batch number and were picked up just a few days apart...
> 
> ...yet in the identical system + setup w/ R5E, one of the two has a VID 0.825v while the other is at VID 0.875...in addition, per my post a few pages back w/ Cinebench 11.5 and Cinebench 15 results pics, the 'better one' can do those benches at 4.5 GHz / 1.275v...the 'sister chip' however needs 1.36v for the same tasks. Finally, the 'good one' can run cache / 1.275v @ 4.3+GHz while the other one's cache hangs after 4.25GHz, even w/ 1.3 cache voltage...
> 
> ...as I said identical batch number from the same shipment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , so batch numbers aren't everything ?


I had the same experience. My best and worse chip were from the same batch.


----------



## nickolp1974

Currently stability testing, something i dont normally do!!







running at 4.5ghz @1.253v under load with x42cache and 2666 mems.
So far done 3xrealbench and 35mins aida64(ongoing) and max temp with core temp 65c, quite pleased with that overall


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickolp*
> 
> Currently stability testing, something i dont normally do!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> running at 4.5ghz @1.253v under load with x42cache and 2666 mems.
> So far done 3xrealbench and 35mins aida64(ongoing) and max temp with core temp 65c, quite pleased with that overall


My concoction for stability on this platform seems to be 2 hours of realbench, 2 hours of Aida64, and one pass through of IBT on maximum.


----------



## Stefan123

hey guys,

i cant get my 5960x stable at 4.4ghz. 20 sec into Cinebench i get a freeze each time. This might be the worst cpu of all time.
any ideas?

X99 Deluxe
32 Gig Crucial 2400

44x100.1
1.3V Vcore

30x100.1 cache
tested with 1V and 1.2V, no success

1.9V Vrin

Ram 1.2V @ 2400 with 16-16-16-36 2T


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stefan123*
> 
> hey guys,
> 
> i cant get my 5960x stable at 4.4ghz. 20 sec into Cinebench i get a freeze each time. This might be the worst cpu of all time.
> any ideas?
> 
> X99 Deluxe
> 32 Gig Crucial 2400
> 
> 44x100.1
> 1.3V Vcore
> 
> 30x100.1 cache
> tested with 1V and 1.2V, no success
> 
> 1.9V Vrin
> 
> Ram 1.2V @ 2400 with 16-16-16-36 2T


Try 2.0 Input voltage and see if it makes any difference. Make sure you set LLC to level 8 or 9.

Most likely you need more Vcore. You might need 1.35V.


----------



## tistou77

For me, 5930K at 45x100



I continue to test with less vcore


----------



## Stefan123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> Try 2.0 Input voltage and see if it makes any difference. Make sure you set LLC to level 8 or 9.
> 
> Most likely you need more Vcore. You might need 1.35V.


2V Input and LLC9 did not do the trick :/

Actually 1.32Vcore seems way better.

What about System Agent Voltage? Should i push it a bit?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stefan123*
> 
> 2V Input and LLC9 did not do the trick :/
> 
> Actually 1.32Vcore seems way better.
> 
> What about System Agent Voltage? Should i push it a bit?


System Agent Voltage should be fine in auto as it overvolts to compensate.

If you run out of ideas though, start at 1.02v and work up or down, it's really sensitive on X99.

For example I'm currently at 0.98v for 3000Mhz freq


----------



## Stefan123

Will try System Agent Voltage.

What is the highest temperature you would consider safe?


----------



## Eugenius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...I've got a bit of a monkey wrench to throw regarding *batch numbers' "internal consistency"*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... I have been playing with three different 5960X...of those three, two have the identical batch number and were picked up just a few days apart...
> 
> ...yet in the identical system + setup w/ R5E, one of the two has a VID 0.825v while the other is at VID 0.875...in addition, per my post a few pages back w/ Cinebench 11.5 and Cinebench 15 results pics, the 'better one' can do those benches at 4.5 GHz / 1.275v...the 'sister chip' however needs 1.36v for the same tasks. Finally, the 'good one' can run cache / 1.275v @ 4.3+GHz while the other one's cache hangs after 4.25GHz, even w/ 1.3 cache voltage...
> 
> ...as I said identical batch number from the same shipment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , so batch numbers aren't everything ?


Agreed. I have been through 4 chips and the better one has a lower requirement for voltage. At stock settings it idles at about 0.745 whereas the worse ones would idle at about 0.86. I figure that means it has more headroom for a higher clocked frequency at a lower voltage.


----------



## tistou77

The bench of AIDA64 is really reliable for the stability h24?

With these settings, it's ok to Cinebench, AIDA64 (30mn) and HyperPI 32M

CPU: 4500 MHz (45x100)
Uncore: 4200 mhz
Ram: 3200 15-17-17
Vcore: 1.18V (or 1.20v)
Vdimm: 1.35v
Cache: 1.20V
Input: 1.85v
VCCSA: 0.98v

But if I test LinX or OCCT for example, it crashes

So I am surprised of the reliability of AIDA64 (especially with this Vcore)


----------



## lilchronic

Its been like that when I first joined ocn and had that 3570k clocked up to 5.3ghz someone else with the same batch # couldn't get past 4.8ghz.

Also Just recently I had a 4790k that had the same batch number of chip on hwbot that did 5ghz @1.28v and my chip barley did 4.7 with 1.4v


----------



## Hashlak

Hey guys,im trying to overclock my 5960x for the first time but for some reason I cant change my cpu ratio from auto to manual :s Any ideas? I have an Msi X99s gaming 9ac motherboard..



Thanks


----------



## Stefan123

On my Asus i can click on auto and just begin to type. Is this working on your msi too?


----------



## Hashlak

Nope







if you look in the screenshot I attached, all the settings with the brackets around them I can just click and change.. But the cpu ratio setting doesnt have brackets around 'auto' so doesnt let me change it.. Anyone here have the same mobo that can help?


----------



## wb428

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hashlak*
> 
> Nope
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if you look in the screenshot I attached, all the settings with the brackets around them I can just click and change.. But the cpu ratio setting doesnt have brackets around 'auto' so doesnt let me change it.. Anyone here have the same mobo that can help?


Pretty sure that the brackets indicate a drop down selection, where no brackets indicate that you need to type something. Just click and then type. There is no drop down selection on ratio.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Its been like that when I first joined ocn and had that 3570k clocked up to 5.3ghz someone else with the same batch # couldn't get past 4.8ghz.
> 
> Also Just recently I had a 4790k that had the same batch number of chip on hwbot that did 5ghz @1.28v and my chip barley did 4.7 with 1.4v


I guess I was stating the obvious anyhow, but sometimes, I perceive an almost 'religious cult' around 'holy' batch numbers....at the end of day, it just comes down to the individual chip, as much as 'related' chips on a wafer can bear some resemblance in performance numbers, but identical twins they are not...

I remember the 3570K (with 2x 670 FtWs) of yours







> a superb runner and great combatant in Valley ! I had similar luck w/ a 3770K that would run the toughest CPU / Physics tests at 5 GHz / 1.275v all day long on water (still have it living happily in a ROG Max V Ex) > that thing got me soooo spoiled me re. my expectations for subsequent CPU families. That said, it's probably MORE of a skill test (and certainly OC learning experience) to make a silk purse out of a sow's ear than to start out with a silk purse....

Back on topic w/ Haswell-E, I finally had enough time to get a bit deeper into testing, and I remain convinced that there's a lot of extra speed still to be had in its IMC...I have seen 500+ point variances in overall 3D11 P-score with both CPU and RAM speed held constant just by playing w/ some RAM settings and pushing towards DDR4 3200 and DDR4 3333 speeds w/ tighter than stock 2800 / 3000 timings...> this wouldn't happen if the Haswell-E IMC design wouldn't already provide the extra headroom 'to be discovered'. The only Haswell-E drawback so far (other than to-be-expected teething issues w/ new X99 mobos / BIOS etc) is how quickly temps shoot up when cores load 100% - at least for the power hungry 8c / 16t. I haven't had a chance yet to play w/ 6c / 12t Haswell-Es - how do they compare on temps to a 4960X or even 3970X ?


----------



## drake7500

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hashlak*
> 
> Nope
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if you look in the screenshot I attached, all the settings with the brackets around them I can just click and change.. But the cpu ratio setting doesnt have brackets around 'auto' so doesnt let me change it.. Anyone here have the same mobo that can help?


Use +/- Keys to change value
also try choosing Advance Mode instead of Simple



if you are having a problem write to MSI
https://forum-en.msi.com/index.php?board=54.0
https://forum-en.msi.com/index.php?board=8.0


----------



## tistou77

For me with 5930K and Corsair Platinum 3000 C15

 

 



CPU: 4500 (45x100)
Uncore: 4200
RAM: 3200 15-17-17
Vcore: 1.225v
Vdimm: 1.35v
Cache: 1.20v
VCCSA: 0.98v


----------



## He1p1ess n00b

Had anyone tried those new Xeon 1660 chips? Who can confirm whether 1660V3 locked or unlocked? I've seen results of unlocked ES 1680V3, BUT those are 1680 not cheaper E5-1660


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *He1p1ess n00b*
> 
> Had anyone tried those new Xeon 1660 chips? Who can confirm whether 1660V3 locked or unlocked? I've seen results of unlocked ES 1680V3, BUT those are 1680 not cheaper E5-1660


I'd say it is, according to this.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tistou77*
> 
> For me with 5930K and Corsair Platinum 3000 C15
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CPU: 4500 (45x100)
> Uncore: 4200
> RAM: 3200 15-17-17
> Vcore: 1.225v
> Vdimm: 1.35v
> Cache: 1.20v
> VCCSA: 0.98v


Asus says that only 20% of CPU can go up to 4.5GHz with 1.3V,
how can your CPU be stable with 1.225V?
Is it 100% stable or it just pass some runs of synthetics?


----------



## He1p1ess n00b

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> I'd say it is, according to this.


10nx, but still, he had engeneering sample to overclock, I'm still in doubt that retail items do have ulnock too.
Why haven't anyone here still bought one of 1660? Being equal in price with 5960X, and presumably better binner and lower V-demanding is it not possible that 1660V3s are better overclockers?


----------



## Kimir

I'm not so sure he is being given engeneering sample for CPU and RAM, he works for EVGA so yes he does get motherboards and GPUs, but everything else might just be retail.
I don't know about you guys un the US, but here the 2011-3 Xeon are nowhere to be found.


----------



## tistou77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> Asus says that only 20% of CPU can go up to 4.5GHz with 1.3V,
> how can your CPU be stable with 1.225V?
> Is it 100% stable or it just pass some runs of synthetics?


Stable XTU, stress test Aida64, etc...

I see in use h24

But the 5930K with the same batch as mine are stable between 1.225 and 1.245v


----------



## Kimir

Isn't the Asus claim about 4.5Ghz with 1.3v is for the 5960X?
Because they aren't really comparable, hexacore and octocore you know...


----------



## Stefan123

Maybe Asus assumption was based on their engineering samples. I dont think most of the chips will do 4.5 at 1.3V. Mine needs 1.32V for 4.4 Ghz and the VID doesnt look this bad.


----------



## xarot

My 5960X needs 1.25 V for 4 GHz, 1.275 V for 4.1 GHz, 1.31 V for 4.2 GHz. Currently on AIO, going water cooling soon when I have the time.

LinX stable for a few rounds with part of the mem utilized, can't do more with AIO. Not too great, perhaps I'll buy a tuning plan and replace the chip.


----------



## tistou77




----------



## tistou77

VMware works fine on this platform?

When I try to install Windows 7 in VMware, I have a BSOD 007B at 1st reboot (in VMware, no problem on Windows)

Thanks


----------



## zoson

We've already established that ASUS wasn't discussing 100% bulletproof stability.
I need 1.35v Core to be linpack 4.4GHz stable.
Whereas at 1.35v Core I can do 4.7GHz RealBench stable.

There's a big difference in what was being considered 'stable' in that doc and what I think most of us consider stable.
I see it as a huge problem that the LN2 guys version of 'stability' is leaking into every day overclocking, where we really do not consider what they do stability at all.

I'm running VMWare Workstation on my machine just fine. Did you turn on the VT options in BIOS? They're disabled by default.


----------



## tistou77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zoson*
> 
> I'm running VMWare Workstation on my machine just fine. Did you turn on the VT options in BIOS? They're disabled by default.


Thanks for your reply

I think it's a problem of drivers, I'll watch it


----------



## Stefan123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zoson*
> 
> I see it as a huge problem that the LN2 guys version of 'stability' is leaking into every day overclocking, where we really do not consider what they do stability at all.


Yeaaah this makes sence. With a bit of luck i can get a cinebench-score with 1,2V. To be fully stable the chip needs 1.3V+.

What do you guys think: Is my 4,4ghz - 1,32V 5960 average or below average?


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stefan123*
> 
> Yeaaah this makes sence. With a bit of luck i can get a cinebench-score with 1,2V. To be fully stable the chip needs 1.3V+.
> 
> What do you guys think: Is my 4,4ghz - 1,32V 5960 average or below average?


Average to slightly below average.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tistou77*
> 
> Stable XTU, stress test Aida64, etc...
> 
> I see in use h24
> 
> But the 5930K with the same batch as mine are stable between 1.225 and 1.245v


Go through 10 rounds of IBT on maximum. Then I'll be a believer!

Until then...


http://valid.canardpc.com/4w5gf8


----------



## xarot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zoson*
> 
> We've already established that ASUS wasn't discussing 100% bulletproof stability.
> I need 1.35v Core to be linpack 4.4GHz stable.
> Whereas at 1.35v Core I can do 4.7GHz RealBench stable.
> 
> There's a big difference in what was being considered 'stable' in that doc and what I think most of us consider stable.
> I see it as a huge problem that the LN2 guys version of 'stability' is leaking into every day overclocking, where we really do not consider what they do stability at all.
> 
> I'm running VMWare Workstation on my machine just fine. Did you turn on the VT options in BIOS? They're disabled by default.


Hey zoson, nice to see you here. I remember you from XS.


----------



## Aluc13

Is an Asrock extreme 4 a good motherboard for the Haswell-E architecture? I've never had experiences with that brand of motherboard. But I'm looking at it as an eventual upgrade


----------



## tistou77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> Go through 10 rounds of IBT on maximum. Then I'll be a believer!
> 
> Until then...
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/4w5gf8


Why use IBT while it is not updated on the Linpack library for some years?
LinX 0.6.5 (11.2.0) in a pinch. But I didn't see any screen of LinX on this topic

As long as it is stable with my use (h24) and benches that I do, that's enough


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tistou77*
> 
> Why use IBT while it is not updated on the Linpack library for some years?


I only say it because it seems to be the toughest thing to pass for me.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tistou77*
> 
> As long as it is stable with my use (h24) and benches that I do, that's enough


Fair enough.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tistou77*
> 
> Why use IBT while it is not updated on the Linpack library for some years?
> LinX 0.6.5 (11.2.0) in a pinch. But I didn't see any screen of LinX on this topic
> 
> *As long as it is stable with my use (h24) and benches that I do, that's enough*


^^ this. no matter what synthetic you use, no system is "stable" until it can repeatedly perform it's intended use in an error free manner (crash-free is a given), bad code notwithstanding.


----------



## tistou77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> ^^ this. no matter what synthetic you use, no system is "stable" until it can repeatedly perform it's intended use in an error free manner (crash-free is a given), bad code notwithstanding.


Yes for sure
I'm just doing the same "benchs" that I've seen on this topic for post my "benchs"


----------



## COMBO2

I'm seeming to have trouble with stability in [email protected] The CPU is Prime stable but just BSODs during [email protected]

Dropped down from 4.5GHz @ 1.35V > 4.4GHz @ 1.27V. Still not stable, crashes about half an hour through so will have to raise voltage further I guess.

The overclocking on my chip has been so damn variable.......

Oh, forgot to mention that my RM1000 has CRAZY coil whine under full system load. Will be getting it replaced for an HX1000i...


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *COMBO2*
> 
> I'm seeming to have trouble with stability in [email protected] The CPU is Prime stable but just BSODs during [email protected]
> 
> Dropped down from 4.5GHz @ 1.35V > 4.4GHz @ 1.27V. Still not stable, crashes about half an hour through so will have to raise voltage further I guess.
> 
> The overclocking on my chip has been so damn variable.......


What strap, DDR4 frequency, VCCSA, and input voltage are you using?


----------



## COMBO2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> What strap, DDR4 frequency, VCCSA, and input voltage are you using?


Strap @ 100, DDR4 @ 2666 under XMP, haven't adjusted the VCCSA and 1.905.

Will probably raise input to 1.95V and the core to 1.28 and see how that goes...


----------



## tistou77

Is the increase in frequency of the uncore done more heat the CPU?

Thanks


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *COMBO2*
> 
> Strap @ 100, DDR4 @ 2666 under XMP, haven't adjusted the VCCSA and 1.905.
> 
> Will probably raise input to 1.95V and the core to 1.28 and see how that goes...


Try 1.95 or even 2.0 and see if it makes a difference.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tistou77*
> 
> Is the increase in frequency of the uncore done more heat the CPU?
> 
> Thanks


Going from 1.0V to 1.5V on the cache raises my CPU temps 5-7°C


----------



## ABAD1DEA

https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-iK7mzeQqdrQ/VDhf28XYblI/AAAAAAAAIkY/RXHBHmCyaig/s2048/i75960x43.jpg


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zoson*
> 
> We've already established that ASUS wasn't discussing 100% bulletproof stability.
> I need 1.35v Core to be linpack 4.4GHz stable.
> Whereas at 1.35v Core I can do 4.7GHz RealBench stable.
> 
> There's a big difference in what was being considered 'stable' in that doc and what I think most of us consider stable.
> I see it as a huge problem that the LN2 guys version of 'stability' is leaking into every day overclocking, where we really do not consider what they do stability at all.
> 
> I'm running VMWare Workstation on my machine just fine. Did you turn on the VT options in BIOS? They're disabled by default.


what kind of cooling you use to cool 1.35V?
my H80i AIO from Corsair seems not able to cool 1.3V.

at 1.3V with maximum heat stress test I got 88c,
Asus real bench never goes over 74c.

is this dangerous temperature?


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> what kind of cooling you use to cool 1.35V?
> my H80i AIO from Corsair seems not able to cool 1.3V.
> 
> at 1.3V with maximum heat stress test I got 88c,
> Asus real bench never goes over 74c.
> 
> is this dangerous temperature?


That should be okay, as you shouldn't get near 88C in real world usage. Try to keep temps 80C and under.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tistou77*
> 
> Stable XTU, stress test Aida64, etc...
> 
> I see in use h24
> 
> But the 5930K with the same batch as mine are stable between 1.225 and 1.245v


if you have a lucky CPU and you are on the 20% this does not mean that all CPU is so good.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Isn't the Asus claim about 4.5Ghz with 1.3v is for the 5960X?
> Because they aren't really comparable, hexacore and octocore you know...


as far as I'm reading from forum users, on average, the 5930K requires the same vcore to run at the same frequency of 5960X.


----------



## Arkuatic

Has anyone given the Malaysian 5960x chips a try? Since the ones from the costa rica have phased out.


----------



## sblantipodi

As title.
I have a 5930K running on XMP at 125MHz Strap, 127.3MHz BLCK, with ram at 3055MHz 16-18-18-36-1T,
33 multiplier for a 4.2GHz.

I have set the minimum CPU cache ratio to 24 and the maximum to 28 but
CPUz continue to report an uncore of 3GHz.
I have tried increasing the cpu cache ratio to 30 but it still run at 3GHz.

Asus X99 Deluxe with 0904 bios.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> As title.
> I have a 5930K running on XMP at 125MHz Strap, 127.3MHz BLCK, with ram at 3055MHz 16-18-18-36-1T,
> 33 multiplier for a 4.2GHz.
> 
> I have set the minimum CPU cache ratio to 24 and the maximum to 28 but
> CPUz continue to report an uncore of 3GHz.
> I have tried increasing the cpu cache ratio to 30 but it still run at 3GHz.
> 
> Asus X99 Deluxe with 0904 bios.


Why are you trying to set the uncore lower than stock?

If you want it to drop down during idle, set the min to auto and the max to 30 and use an offset voltage. Or just leave min/max/voltage all on auto.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> As title.
> I have a 5930K running on XMP at 125MHz Strap, 127.3MHz BLCK, with ram at 3055MHz 16-18-18-36-1T,
> 33 multiplier for a 4.2GHz.
> 
> I have set the minimum CPU cache ratio to 24 and the maximum to 28 but
> CPUz continue to report an uncore of 3GHz.
> I have tried increasing the cpu cache ratio to 30 but it still run at 3GHz.
> 
> Asus X99 Deluxe with 0904 bios.


24*127.3=3055. how are you loading the cpu cache to see the max cache in cpuZ? Simple: just run a memory-only stress in AID64 and switch to the "Clocks" tab to see what the cache is running at. Or, open sevceral instances of memtest and check cpuZ with >2 instances running.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> Why are you trying to set the uncore lower than stock?
> 
> If you want it to drop down during idle, set the min to auto and the max to 30 and use an offset voltage. Or just leave min/max/voltage all on auto.


^^ THIS !! (sblan has been doing some strange things with that kit







)


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> As title.
> I have a 5930K running on XMP at 125MHz Strap, 127.3MHz BLCK, with ram at 3055MHz 16-18-18-36-1T,
> 33 multiplier for a 4.2GHz.
> 
> I have set the minimum CPU cache ratio to 24 and the maximum to 28 but
> CPUz continue to report an uncore of 3GHz.
> I have tried increasing the cpu cache ratio to 30 but it still run at 3GHz.
> 
> Asus X99 Deluxe with 0904 bios.


Leave minimum cach ratio on auto or set it to 12. Also check cpuz while the cpu is under load


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Leave minimum cach ratio on auto or set it to 12. Also check cpuz while the cpu is under load


Thanks for all replies, tomorrow I will try and I'll report my results back.
Thanks.


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aluc13*
> 
> Is an Asrock extreme 4 a good motherboard for the Haswell-E architecture? I've never had experiences with that brand of motherboard. But I'm looking at it as an eventual upgrade


i have one, no issues with it so far at all. Can OC with the rest of them IMO, i think someone got a hexacore Haswell-E to 4.6-4.7 ghz on that mobo.

if you're REALLY into OCing it into stupid territory, like, 1.45v and beyond, into 5 Ghz, then the Asrock OC Formula is better for that. For everyday OCs (4.1 - 4.4 ghz) the Asrock x99 Extreme 4 is fine and can go a bit higher.


----------



## Fan o' water

Well, I took the plunge and bought a 5930k, Asus x99-A and 4x4Gb Gskill DDR4-2400 kit. Let's hope I win the silicon lottery.








I have a couple of questions:
1) Is the latest Asus bios the best? 0402 in my case
2) Since Asus recommends updating to it instead of loading it at the start is anyone having issues with either EZ Flash or USB bios flashback?
If you have done this, did you do it before or after loading mobo drivers?
3) This is a big cpu! Are people using a larger dot of TIM or an X pattern or what?
4) My plan is to bring it up (OS, all drivers, etc.,) on a bench setup and then tear down my current watercooled rig and insert it. I won't be overclocking or anything while on the bench. Any tests I should run? Is Asus rog real bench enough?
5) If my never used sandy bridge cooler fit, would it be enough just to bring up the system? I have a spare 120mm rad and a new cpu block arriving tomorrow, so it can be water cooled for this phase.
6) Any glaring errors discovered in the manuals?

Thanks in advance.









Cheers


----------



## COMBO2

I've chucked it up to 1.95 for the input and that has seemed to help a lot. Should I bother getting it any lower? I'm pretty rock stable at 1.275Vcore & 1.95VCCIN @ 4.4GHz...


----------



## Fidelitas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *COMBO2*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> Try 1.95 or even 2.0 and see if it makes a difference.
> 
> I've chucked it up to 1.95 for the input and that has seemed to help a lot. Should I bother getting it any lower? I'm pretty rock stable at 1.275Vcore & 1.95VCCIN @ 4.4GHz...
> 
> 
> 
> Can you elaborate on "I've chucked it up to 1.95 for the input and that has seemed to help a lot." IE, did it help you to lower your Vcore? Reduce your core temps? Liven up your memory? I have been repeatedly told that going past 1.89 is not a good idea. Also, are you using a fan or water block on your VRM's?
Click to expand...


----------



## tistou77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> Going from 1.0V to 1.5V on the cache raises my CPU temps 5-7°C


Ok thank you, is that it's worth trying to mount the uncore to 4300 or it is useless?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> if you have a lucky CPU and you are on the 20% this does not mean that all CPU is so good.


Yes for sure
It's like with the IBE, some were stable at 4.5 and 1.15V and the other to 1.30v


----------



## COMBO2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fidelitas*
> 
> Can you elaborate on "I've chucked it up to 1.95 for the input and that has seemed to help a lot." IE, did it help you to lower your Vcore? Reduce your core temps? Liven up your memory? I have been repeatedly told that going past 1.89 is not a good idea. Also, are you using a fan or water block on your VRM's?


Haha my bad, I'll add some detail.

Seems to have helped me to lower the vcore and remain stable (hence lower load temps). From what Yuhfhrh told me, 1.95VCCIN seems perfectly safe for 24/7. Currently I have an EK Supremacy EVO on the CPU itself and the VRMs just have air flowing over them.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fidelitas*
> 
> Can you elaborate on "I've chucked it up to 1.95 for the input and that has seemed to help a lot." IE, did it help you to lower your Vcore? Reduce your core temps? Liven up your memory? I have been repeatedly told that going past 1.89 is not a good idea. Also, are you using a fan or water block on your VRM's?


Who told you going past 1.89V was not a good idea? 1.9V is thrown around like crazy as a minimum on little Haswell. Most guides say to use 1.9V to 2.1V

http://www.tomshardware.com/forum/id-1722630/intel-god-quick-dirty-guide-4ghz-haswell.html

http://www.overclock.net/t/1401976/the-gigabyte-z87-haswell-overclocking-oc-guide

http://linustechtips.com/main/topic/41234-intel-haswell-4670k-4770k-overclocking-guide/

http://www.overclock.net/t/1411077/haswell-overclocking-guide-with-statistics

I'm running 2.0 input voltage for my 24/7.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *COMBO2*
> 
> I've chucked it up to 1.95 for the input and that has seemed to help a lot. Should I bother getting it any lower? I'm pretty rock stable at 1.275Vcore & 1.95VCCIN @ 4.4GHz...


1.95V is good.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tistou77*
> 
> Ok thank you, is that it's worth trying to mount the uncore to 4300 or it is useless?


I would definitely try to pump it up if temps are willing. It helps memory performance a lot, especially writes.


----------



## COMBO2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> 1.95V is good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would definitely try to pump it up if temps are willing. It helps memory performance a lot, especially writes.


Would you say that 79C max on a 5820k @ 1.275V and 55C max on 2x 980s (both overvolted) after about 4 hours of folding is alright for my WC setup? (in sig)

Ambient was about 25C...


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *COMBO2*
> 
> Would you say that 79C max on a 5820k @ 1.275V and 55C max on 2x 980s (both overvolted) after about 4 hours of folding is alright for my WC setup? (in sig)
> 
> Ambient was about 25C...


Seems good to me.


----------



## COMBO2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> Seems good to me.


Not too high? What's the safezone for Haswell-E?

My fans run from 25% - 37.5% - 50% speed (40C - 60C - 75c) then go from 50% - 75% at 75C - 90C.


----------



## zoson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> Who told you going past 1.89V was not a good idea? 1.9V is thrown around like crazy as a minimum on little Haswell. Most guides say to use 1.9V to 2.1V
> 
> http://www.tomshardware.com/forum/id-1722630/intel-god-quick-dirty-guide-4ghz-haswell.html
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1401976/the-gigabyte-z87-haswell-overclocking-oc-guide
> 
> http://linustechtips.com/main/topic/41234-intel-haswell-4670k-4770k-overclocking-guide/
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1411077/haswell-overclocking-guide-with-statistics
> 
> I'm running 2.0 input voltage for my 24/7.


Intels datasheet has 1.89v as the 'absolute maximum' which is generally where you see immediate junction damage.
http://www.intel.com/content/dam/www/public/us/en/documents/datasheets/core-i7-lga2011-3-datasheet-vol-1.pdf


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zoson*
> 
> Intels datasheet has 1.89v as the 'absolute maximum' which is generally where you see immediate junction damage.
> http://www.intel.com/content/dam/www/public/us/en/documents/datasheets/core-i7-lga2011-3-datasheet-vol-1.pdf


Hello

All listed voltages by Intel are referenced from the stock operating frequency and TDP of the processor. Once the processor is overclocked those voltages are no longer valid as a guideline.


----------



## zoson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> All listed voltages by Intel are referenced from the stock operating frequency and TDP of the processor. Once the processor is overclocked those voltages are no longer valid as a guideline.


Sorry, this is flat out not true. The absolute maximums are based on the electrical tolerances of the gates themselves and has absolutely NOTHING to do with being overclocked or not.
The absolute maximums section of their datasheets has always been gospel as to when you'll just flat out break your chip. That's why there's the regular 'maximum' values listed on the tables, which we violate all the time, and then the totally separate absolute maximums table.


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zoson*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> All listed voltages by Intel are referenced from the stock operating frequency and TDP of the processor. Once the processor is overclocked those voltages are no longer valid as a guideline.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, this is flat out not true. The absolute maximums are based on the electrical tolerances of the gates themselves and has absolutely NOTHING to do with being overclocked or not.
> The absolute maximums section of their datasheets has always been gospel as to when you'll just flat out break your chip. That's why there's the regular 'maximum' values listed on the tables, which we violate all the time, and then the totally separate absolute maximums table.
Click to expand...

 the gate tolerances would be a definitive spec, that applies to all CPU of a generation.. and would be based on operating at the stock settings only.

**IMO - some CPU default VCCIN > 1.89v under load... I think your theory is mistaken.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zoson*
> 
> Sorry, this is flat out not true. The absolute maximums are based on the electrical tolerances of the gates themselves and has absolutely NOTHING to do with being overclocked or not.
> The absolute maximums section of their datasheets has always been gospel as to when you'll just flat out break your chip. That's why there's the regular 'maximum' values listed on the tables, which we violate all the time, and then the totally separate absolute maximums table.


Hello

Using the link you provided above you will find the following. I suggest paying particular attention to the last sentence.

Quote:


> DC specifications are defined at the processor pads, unless otherwise noted. DC specifications are only valid while meeting specifications for case temperature (TCASE specified in the Processor Thermal/Mechanical Specification and Design Guide) (See Related Documents Section), clock frequency, and input voltages. Care should be taken to read all notes associated with each specification.


----------



## zoson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> the gate tolerances would be a definitive spec, that applies to all CPU of a generation.. and would be based on operating at the stock settings only.
> 
> **IMO - some CPU default VCCIN > 1.89v under load... I think your theory is mistaken.


This is not a theory. The gates are physical constructs with physical tolerances just like anything else. Changing the operating frequency does NOT change the electrical tolerances of the gates themselves. Thinking so is pure lunacy. Your material isn't changing.

Again, there is the 'maximums' section and then there's the 'absolute maximums' section on the datasheet. Not exceeding Vccin of 1.89v is on the absolute maximums table.


----------



## zoson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Using the link you provided above you will find the following. I suggest paying particular attention to the last sentence.


What you quoted doesn't change anything. It just means they took the voltage measurement at the processor pads, and that the voltages listed are only valid as long as you stay under Tcase max temp. As in, you need to stay under Tcase to use 1.89v. Exceeding Tcase makes that value no longer valid, and probably lowers the tolerance significantly.

You should actually read the document.


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zoson*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> the gate tolerances would be a definitive spec, that applies to all CPU of a generation.. and would be based on operating at the stock settings only.
> 
> **IMO - some CPU default VCCIN > 1.89v under load... I think your theory is mistaken.
> 
> 
> 
> This is not a theory. The gates are physical constructs with physical tolerances just like anything else. Changing the operating frequency does NOT change the electrical tolerances of the gates themselves. Thinking so is pure lunacy. Your material isn't changing.
> 
> Again, there is the 'maximums' section and then there's the 'absolute maximums' section on the datasheet. Not exceeding Vccin of 1.89v is on the absolute maximums table.
Click to expand...

 *tires are speed rated...

*tires can explode when run past rated speeds

*tire manufacturers do not rate tires for speeds they cannot handle

**material of tire does not change as speed increases..

Material doesnt change.

Moving things fast obviously stresses them.


----------



## zoson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> *tires are speed rated...
> *tires can explode when run past rated speeds
> *tire manufacturers do not rate tires for speeds they cannot handle
> **material of tire does not change as speed increases..
> 
> Material doesnt change.
> Moving things fast obviously stresses them.


Yes, moving fast stresses them, but that, again, doesn't change the amount of voltage they can survive.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zoson*
> 
> Exceeding Tcase makes that value no longer valid, and probably lowers the tolerance significantly.


Hello

Exactly. You have just invalidated your prior statements so I'm done here.


----------



## zoson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Exactly. You have just invalidated your prior statements so I'm done here.


What? I'm not the one telling people to use voltages that are above the electrical tolerance of the junctions. You are. My point is totally consistent. YOURS is not. Anyone who takes the time to actually understand the datasheet I linked *directly from intel* will see quite clearly that you have no idea what you're talking about.


----------



## tistou77

Hello

For uncore, it is set to 4200 (42x100)

Currently I have set the "Min" and "Max" at 42
It's better to put the "Min" on Auto (or other value) instead of leaving at 42?

In idle, it's more heat for the CPU?

Thanks


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zoson*
> 
> What? I'm not the one telling people to use voltages that are above the electrical tolerance of the junctions. You are. My point is totally consistent. YOURS is not. Anyone who takes the time to actually understand the datasheet I linked *directly from intel* will see quite clearly that you have no idea what you're talking about.


Hello

I am not stating the use any voltage be it above or below those stated by Intel. The fact is once the processor is run outside of its design limits none of those stated voltages are applicable. And to state that I have no idea of what I am writing about demonstrates you know nothing about me and are not qualified to make such an assumption.


----------



## Fidelitas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tistou77*
> 
> Hello
> 
> For uncore, it is set to 4200 (42x100)
> 
> Currently I have set the "Min" and "Max" at 42
> It's better to put the "Min" on Auto (or other value) instead of leaving at 42?
> 
> In idle, it's more heat for the CPU?
> 
> Thanks


I am definitely no expert but I have found that the higher I set my minimum the higher my temps go up at idle. I set my minimum to auto, but frankly, I see the experts set it the same as they do the maximum which is what the majority of the oc guides are saying to do with it.

In my opinion, for whatever it is worth, I think the Haswell E or the X99 platform is a lot less forgiving then my previous Ivy E system was. It seems if you got one thing off, your temps go through the roof and things start acting up.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zoson*
> 
> Sorry, this is flat out not true. The absolute maximums are based on the electrical tolerances of the gates themselves and has absolutely NOTHING to do with being overclocked or not.
> The absolute maximums section of their datasheets has always been gospel as to when you'll just flat out break your chip. That's why there's the regular 'maximum' values listed on the tables, which we violate all the time, and then the totally separate absolute maximums table.


The max tolerances are set based upon a durability projection, and if you note "excursions" MAY result in damage. VCore limits on SB/ SB-E and IB-E were 1.52V and 1.4V. Overclockers exceeded these values 24/7 w/o issues in most/many cases. Though, I tend to agree that posting values like 2.0V input based upon a 4 core Haswell experience needs to be considered by the "advisee" within that context.

and, voltage really does nothing - it's the current draw that kills.

BUt hey - this is OCN and an Overclockers leaderboard none-the-less. Looking here for "safe" voltages... well


----------



## Fidelitas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zoson*
> 
> What? I'm not the one telling people to use voltages that are above the electrical tolerance of the junctions. You are. My point is totally consistent. YOURS is not. Anyone who takes the time to actually understand the datasheet I linked *directly from intel* will see quite clearly that you have no idea what you're talking about.


I agree with you. Most of these guys at Asus don't have a clue what they are talking about or doing. To expound that point, simply take one of their boards and set it to auto for everything and see just how screwed up your system will run. I know they will answer that by saying that they test a large population of processors to determine their x-bar and its corresponding usl and lsl, but it is obvious that is just another one of their lies. They take a handful of spec processors Intel sends them and call it good.

Finally, I have several friends who have either fried their boards or processors listening to Asus so-called experts. So Raja and Prez, your welcome to kick me off another thread but be assured I hammer your garbage company every where I show up because I still think Asus is the most unethical computer company in the world today and I definitely know that Asus goes out of their way to hire incompetent and stupid people. If anyone doubts me and or is cussing me for making that comment, go right ahead because the minute you have to RMA something with Asus, you will definitely know that I am telling you right. As for those who come to their defense, tell the real truth of why you do it. I would be singing their praises in public to if I sold my customer base systems with Asus components and or if I was hoping to get some free stuff from them, but at the end of the day all of you who fit that in that category, know that I am right!


----------



## tistou77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fidelitas*
> 
> I am definitely no expert but I have found that the higher I set my minimum the higher my temps go up at idle. I set my minimum to auto, but frankly, I see the experts set it the same as they do the maximum which is what the majority of the oc guides are saying to do with it.
> 
> In my opinion, for whatever it is worth, I think the Haswell E or the X99 platform is a lot less forgiving then my previous Ivy E system was. It seems if you got one thing off, your temps go through the roof and things start acting up.


Ok, thank you for your answer (even if my English is not so good)

You have set the Min of how many? Same as Max?

These are screens of my current settings, if someone have the time to look and tell me if some options are to change

 
 
 
 
 

Thanks so much for your help


----------



## Fidelitas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> *tires are speed rated...
> *tires can explode when run past rated speeds
> *tire manufacturers do not rate tires for speeds they cannot handle
> **material of tire does not change as speed increases..
> 
> Material doesnt change.
> Moving things fast obviously stresses them.


Just for the record, tire speed ratings are based on the most extreme temperature conditions and can vary greatly by changes from extreme to normal environmental conditions. Trust me, I am no expert on computers, but when it comes to automobiles, I am an expert!


----------



## Fidelitas

If your running at 4.5 at 1.225 vcore, you probably don't need anyone's help. My 5960 wouldn't even boot let alone run Windows at that spec!


----------



## tistou77

I would like help on options on Auto

It's not because I have a good CPU that I am the king of the RVE


----------



## muhd86

so leaving things on auto is bound to get some thing fried ----as the dude described so nicely


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> All listed voltages by Intel are referenced from the stock operating frequency and TDP of the processor. Once the processor is overclocked those voltages are no longer valid as a guideline.


Quite correct praz. Current, voltage and temps are inter-related. The data sheet is compiled from a reference point of stock frequency only. The whitepapers are written for engineers and most engineers that have a background or specialization in power know that power consumption is proportional to frequency, voltage, current and temperature, so there is no mystery for such individuals.

For those of you that don't know, praz is an engineer he has very good knowledge over stuff like this - puts me to shame.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Quite correct praz. Current, voltage and temps are inter-related. The data sheet is compiled from a reference point of stock frequency only. The whitepapers are written for engineers and most engineers that have a background or specialization in power know that power consumption is proportional to frequency, voltage, current and temperature, so there is no mystery for such individuals.
> 
> For those of you that don't know, praz is an engineer he has very good knowledge over stuff like this - puts me to shame.


his skills and knowledge were apparent very quickly!


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> As title.
> I have a 5930K running on XMP at 125MHz Strap, 127.3MHz BLCK, with ram at 3055MHz 16-18-18-36-1T,
> 33 multiplier for a 4.2GHz.
> 
> I have set the minimum CPU cache ratio to 24 and the maximum to 28 but
> CPUz continue to report an uncore of 3GHz.
> I have tried increasing the cpu cache ratio to 30 but it still run at 3GHz.
> 
> Asus X99 Deluxe with 0904 bios.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Leave minimum cach ratio on auto or set it to 12. Also check cpuz while the cpu is under load


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 24*127.3=3055. how are you loading the cpu cache to see the max cache in cpuZ? Simple: just run a memory-only stress in AID64 and switch to the "Clocks" tab to see what the cache is running at. Or, open sevceral instances of memtest and check cpuZ with >2 instances running.
> ^^ THIS !! (sblan has been doing some strange things with that kit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


I'm running AIDA64 test memory only, CPU cache ratio don't change, it is fixed at 3055MHz also if I set the cpu cache ratio to 28 using a 127.3MHz BLCK.
Why?
I'm not able to run my cache ratio over 3055MHz.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> I'm running AIDA64 test memory only, CPU cache ratio don't change, it is fixed at 3055MHz also if I set the cpu cache ratio to 28 using a 127.3MHz BLCK.
> Why?
> I'm not able to run my cache ratio over 3055MHz.


sorry, but if you clrcmos, input 28x127.3 as max and min cache ratio, set appropriate voltages and then F10, then back into bios and verify the settings as having loaded, if then you do not see something like shown below in AID64... I'd say you have a hardware failure IF disabling speedstep does not fix it. Of course that assumes you have ALL other bios settings correct.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Astr627

That works. I raised the cache frequency to 3.5GHz and the Read bandwidth hits 52000MB/s. But the system got a little unstable if I run Prime 95. Will do some tuning later.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Astr627*
> 
> That works. I raised the cache frequency to 3.5GHz and the Read bandwidth hits 52000MB/s. But the system got a little unstable if I run Prime 95. Will do some tuning later.


what cpu amd mobo? Note that p95 is not the best stressor to use with haswell-e chips.


----------



## Astr627

i7 5820K + MSI X99S SLI Plus. The CPU is running at [email protected] vcore and the cache frequency [email protected] All the others are set to Auto. The system can run P95v27.9 for half hour without problem but crash immediately at P95v28.5. It seems stable for normal uses.

Then what's the best suite to test Haswell-E stability?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Astr627*
> 
> i7 5820K + MSI X99S SLI Plus. The CPU is running at [email protected] vcore and the cache frequency [email protected] All the others are set to Auto. The system can run P95v27.9 for half hour without problem but crash immediately at P95v28.5. It seems stable for normal uses.
> 
> Then what's the best suite to test Haswell-E stability?


aid64, realbench (but that loads the gpus also) video encoding is an excellent "light" load stressor, especially the encoder in win movie maker. then of course.... how you really use it








Synthetics are okay, but there's nothing like putting the rig thru it's intended use paces.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> sorry, but if you clrcmos, input 28x127.3 as max and min cache ratio, set appropriate voltages and then F10, then back into bios and verify the settings as having loaded, if then you do not see something like shown below in AID64... I'd say you have a hardware failure IF disabling speedstep does not fix it. Of course that assumes you have ALL other bios settings correct.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I cleared cmos, bios says that my cache ratio is at 3500MHz but cpuz continue to say 3055MHz,
also Intel XTU saus cache ratio at 3GHz.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> I cleared cmos, bios says that my cache ratio is at 3500MHz but cpuz continue to say 3055MHz,
> also Intel XTU saus cache ratio at 3GHz.


if possible, please post bios screenshots of the relevant bios pages (F12 with USB stick in, page will be saved to the USB stick).


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> if possible, please post bios screenshots of the relevant bios pages (F12 with USB stick in, page will be saved to the USB stick).












other than that, I set LLC to 8.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> other than that, I set LLC to 8.


For the clocks you want to run, I would switch to 100x42, use Adaptive voltage, not offset and run that ram at 3200. But, without changing straps, I suggest to switch to a fixed voltage rather than offset for 125 strap at least until you stabilize your system (and be sure to flash to the most recent bios to try Offset with 125 strap AFTER you get a stable fixed voltage set)...so:

No XMP - set this to "Manual"
Strap 125, bclk Auto or 125
Multicore enhancement Disabled
Dram 2750 (or 2800).... but unless you know for sure which will work, choose 2666 with the same timings.
'OC Tuner" ??? what's this? DISABLE IT (I think)
Enter ram timings manually: 16-18-18--39 set the rest to Auto (tune ram later)
CPU Core Voltage to Manual and enter 1.25 to 1.3V (enter what will boot windows from you previous experience)
Cache voltage to Manual and enter 1.200V
Input voltage to 1.90V (and LLC to 7... no higher for 4.2GHz !!)
Dram Voltage to 1.20V for A/B and C/D channels
sleep states on auto, speedstep and turbo enabled.

if it fails to post (esp with a bd or 4F, or 60 q-code) first try MemOK, if it posts after memok, try a lower ram speed or a higher ram voltage.

... let us know how it works.


----------



## COMBO2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zoson*
> 
> Intels datasheet has 1.89v as the 'absolute maximum' which is generally where you see immediate junction damage.
> http://www.intel.com/content/dam/www/public/us/en/documents/datasheets/core-i7-lga2011-3-datasheet-vol-1.pdf


Sorry mate but that has to be incorrect. The X99S SLI Plus sets auto VCCIN to 1.905v when you overclock...


----------



## Moiquintanillas

It is possible Strap 167 x 27 in 5820K ?

Which would be the problema ?

5820 not stable: 167 x 27





5820 4300Mhz 100 x 43


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> For the clocks you want to run, I would switch to 100x42, use Adaptive voltage, not offset and run that ram at 3200. But, without changing straps, I suggest to switch to a fixed voltage rather than offset for 125 strap at least until you stabilize your system (and be sure to flash to the most recent bios to try Offset with 125 strap AFTER you get a stable fixed voltage set)...so:
> 
> No XMP - set this to "Manual"
> Strap 125, bclk Auto or 125
> Multicore enhancement Disabled
> Dram 2750 (or 2800).... but unless you know for sure which will work, choose 2666 with the same timings.
> 'OC Tuner" ??? what's this? DISABLE IT (I think)
> Enter ram timings manually: 16-18-18--39 set the rest to Auto (tune ram later)
> CPU Core Voltage to Manual and enter 1.25 to 1.3V (enter what will boot windows from you previous experience)
> Cache voltage to Manual and enter 1.200V
> Input voltage to 1.90V (and LLC to 7... no higher for 4.2GHz !!)
> Dram Voltage to 1.20V for A/B and C/D channels
> sleep states on auto, speedstep and turbo enabled.
> 
> if it fails to post (esp with a bd or 4F, or 60 q-code) first try MemOK, if it posts after memok, try a lower ram speed or a higher ram voltage.
> 
> ... let us know how it works.


Why you suggest 100strap instead of 125?
Isn't more easy to achieve a 3000+GHz with 125strap?
thanks!!!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> Why you suggest 100strap instead of 125?
> *Isn't more easy to achieve a 3000+GHz with 125strap?*
> thanks!!!


NO it's not.

*well... did you try the above settings?*


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> NO it's not.


thank you for the reply, I appreciate it.
I'm a noob and I'm trying to learn something by people like you but if NO, why XMP profiles sets the straps to 125MHz?
I noticed that I can easily achieve 4.2GHz on CPU and 2800MHz on RAM with 1.2V on ram if using 125strap,
I can't achieve the same result with 100 strap.

do you know what the "CPU Power Thermal Control" in bios means?
it defaults to 120, is 120c or 120 fahrenheit?

I noticed that if I enter the bios with the CPU at 50c, with hot water in AIO, I get the CPU overtemperature error.
If I enter the bios with the CPU under 50c I have no error.

This let me think that the "CPU Power Thermal Control" refers to 120 fahrenheit of the CPU, am I wrong?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> thank you for the reply, I appreciate it.
> I'm a noob and I'm trying to learn something by people like you but if NO, why XMP profiles sets the straps to 125MHz?
> I noticed that I can easily achieve 4.2GHz on CPU and 2800MHz on RAM with 1.2V on ram if using 125strap,
> I can't achieve the same result with 100 strap.
> 
> do you know what the "CPU Power Thermal Control" in bios means?
> it defaults to 120, is 120c or 120 fahrenheit?
> 
> I noticed that if I enter the bios with the CPU at 50c, with hot water in AIO, I get the CPU overtemperature error.
> If I enter the bios with the CPU under 50c I have no error.
> 
> This let me think that the "CPU Power Thermal Control" refers to 120 fahrenheit of the CPU, am I wrong?


Leave the thermal power set at 120. And do not disable the thermal power protection module
Again - if you really want to run adaptive (much superior to offset) use strap 100 and set that ram to 3200, 17-18-18-39-2t-390 with 1.375V.
You are asking questions tangential to the (apparent) problem you are facingt with stbility. IF YOU HAVE TRIGGERED THE OT PROTECTION CIRCUIT WITH YOUR SETTINGS: either your settings are going to kill your cpu OR your your cooling mount is very poor.
Lastly, if you ask for help and are refractory to implementing (reasonable) suggestions well... help will disappear.


----------



## tistou77

Nobody seems to know the answer, so I put the "Cache Min" at 40 and "Cache Max" at 43
I would see what happens









And I wanted to try (seems that it is more efficient)

CPU: 36x125
Uncore: 34x125
ram: 3000

And it does not boot, error 6b or 6f
36x125 ask more tension than 45x100?

Thanks


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tistou77*
> 
> Nobody seems to know the answer, so I put the "Cache Min" at 40 and "Cache Max" at 43
> I would see what happens
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I wanted to try (seems that it is more efficient)
> 
> CPU: 36x125
> Uncore: 34x125
> ram: 3000
> 
> And it does not boot, error 6b or 6f
> 36x125 ask more tension than 45x100?
> 
> Thanks


what cache voltage did you set for 4.3GHz cache?


----------



## tistou77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> what cache voltage did you set for 4.3GHz cache?


1.20v and it's ok with RealBench and Aida64


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Leave the thermal power set at 120. And do not disable the thermal power protection module
> Again - if you really want to run adaptive (much superior to offset) use strap 100 and set that ram to 3200, 17-18-18-39-2t-390 with 1.375V.
> You are asking questions tangential to the (apparent) problem you are facingt with stbility. IF YOU HAVE TRIGGERED THE OT PROTECTION CIRCUIT WITH YOUR SETTINGS: either your settings are going to kill your cpu OR your your cooling mount is very poor.
> Lastly, if you ask for help and are refractory to implementing (reasonable) suggestions well... help will disappear.


PC does not boot with strap 100 and ram to 3200, even at 1.375 even with lower latency
I'm trying to solve one problem before starting overclocking RAM.

I need to solve the CPU overtemperature error and I need to understand why my motherboard says CPU Overtemperature press F1 while real temp says that I never go over 74c on the hottest core.
As I saied in another thread, the overtemperature error occurs only if I restart the computer as soon as I finished a torture test, if I do a torture test than I leave the pc refreshing in idle, than I restart no error occurs.

It seems that the problem occurs every time I enter the bios with the CPU over 50c.

50c equals to 120f, for this reason I tought that the CPU Power Thermal Protection in bios, defaulted to 120 is the cause of this issues but I could be wrong and I don't want to try to raise that value since I don't know if we are talking about celsius or fahrenheit.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tistou77*
> 
> 1.20v and it's ok with RealBench and Aida64


two possible solutions: 1) increase cache voltage to ~ 1.212- 1,25V (bd, 6f, 4F); 2) if it will boot aftfer memOK, increase ram V . For example, I'm running my 2800 kity at 3200c15 with 1.380V for boot, and 1.370V "eventual Dram Voltage". and it foxed the bd (etc) boot prpblem. Once you have a stable ram setting, Enable "Attempt Fast Boot". to bypass some ram training.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> PC does not boot with strap 100 and ram to 3200, even at 1.375 even with lower latency
> I'm trying to solve one problem before starting overclocking RAM.
> 
> I need to solve the CPU overtemperature error and I need to understand why my motherboard says CPU Overtemperature press F1 while real temp says that I never go over 74c on the hottest core.
> As I saied in another thread, the overtemperature error occurs only if I restart the computer as soon as I finished a torture test, if I do a torture test than I leave the pc refreshing in idle, than I restart no error occurs.
> 
> It seems that the problem occurs every time I enter the bios with the CPU over 50c.
> 
> 50c equals to 120f, for this reason I tought that the CPU Power Thermal Protection in bios, defaulted to 120 is the cause of this issues but I could be wrong and I don't want to try to raise that value since I don't know if we are talking about celsius or fahrenheit.


120 is what it should be.

Frankly, I'm having a hard time accepting that your system boots w/ 125 but not 100 for 4.2GHz. Did you remove your CPU and check for bent pins and proper seating of the chip?

look, here's an example 4.5 with 3.9 cache. you need to adjust some settings specific to the Deluxe, but the general "guidance" applies... and, your voltage may vary.







(eg, lower the multiplier to 42, and increase adaptive turbo voltage until you can boot windows.

45_39_3200adaptive.zip 2968k .zip file


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Frankly, I'm having a hard time accepting that your system boots w/ 125 but not 100 for 4.2GHz. Did you remove your CPU and check for bent pins and proper seating of the chip?
> 
> look, here's an example 4.5 with 3.9 cache. you need to adjust some settings specific to the Deluxe, but the general "guidance" applies... and, your voltage may vary.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (eg, lower the multiplier to 42, and increase adaptive turbo voltage until you can boot windows.
> 
> 45_39_3200adaptive.zip 2968k .zip file


frankly I don't understand why it should boot with 100 more easily than 125.
RAM strap is used to help CPU to accept higher RAM frequency, so it is normal









CPU is well seated, I double checked and there is no bad pin on socket.
With 100 strap I can go up to 2666MHz on RAM using 1.2V.

But as I repeat I'm not interested in overclocking the ram now, I'm interested in understanding the cpu overtemperature error.


----------



## tistou77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> two possible solutions: 1) increase cache voltage to ~ 1.212- 1,25V (bd, 6f, 4F); 2) if it will boot aftfer memOK, increase ram V . For example, I'm running my 2800 kity at 3200c15 with 1.380V for boot, and 1.370V "eventual Dram Voltage". and it foxed the bd (etc) boot prpblem. Once you have a stable ram setting, Enable "Attempt Fast Boot". to bypass some ram training.


I'll test it









And 36x125 be more efficient (Bench, bandwidth, etc ...) that 45x100?

Thanks


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tistou77*
> 
> I'll test it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And 36x125 be more efficient (Bench, bandwidth, etc ...) that 45x100?
> 
> Thanks


you kid, right?
I run several clocks and straps (28x166 is a good one too). Been tested many times.

4.5GHz on this rg is 1.25V no matter what strap I use.


----------



## tistou77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> you kid, right?
> I run several clocks and straps (28x166 is a good one too). Been tested many times.
> 
> 4.5GHz on this rg is 1.25V no matter what strap I use.


Ok thanks for your answer

So with any strap/BCLK, with the same frequency, performance is "identical"
Not having much time to test currently


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tistou77*
> 
> Ok thanks for your answer
> 
> So with any strap/BCLK, with the same frequency, performance is "identical"
> Not having much time to test currently


"identical" is difficult to verify. I haven't had a _break-through_ in performance by using different straps.


----------



## tistou77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> "identical" is difficult to verify. I haven't had a _break-through_ in performance by using different straps.


Yes that's why I put between "
Thank so much for your feedback


----------



## Silent Scone

Notice there still isn't much in the way of faster off the shelf memory kits yet. Even the ones there are, not much stock at all. Wonder if it will stay that way for awhile.

As for the above posts; I've found a lot more stability with regards to memory OC'ing on 125 strap. Not sure why the kits are set that way from the off but it might just be due to the fact the BLK creates less modulation so generally makes overclocking a little easier. Just a shame adaptive isn't supported


----------



## [email protected]

The few kits there are that are rated over 3000 are only validated on the ASUS boards in some cases as those frequencies need OC socket to be stable.

http://www.gskill.com/en/product/f4-3333c16q-16grk as an example


----------



## Fidelitas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> The few kits there are that are rated over 3000 are only validated on the ASUS boards in some cases as those frequencies need OC socket to be stable.
> 
> http://www.gskill.com/en/product/f4-3333c16q-16grk as an example


Though this may be a little off topic, are you claiming that my reaching 4000mhz on my RAM, would not of likely happened on a MSI or EVGA board? I have been under the assumption that the high RAM speeds are due to the new platform and DDR4 RAM and not dependent on any particular X99 mother board.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fidelitas*
> 
> Though this may be a little off topic, are you claiming that my reaching 4000mhz on my RAM, would not of likely happened on a MSI or EVGA board? I have been under the assumption that the high RAM speeds are due to the new platform and DDR4 RAM and not dependent on any particular X99 mother board.


I don't usually respond to you but I will just this once:

1) You never reached DDR4-4000. You were simply using the wrong version of CPU-Z. At the time you were claiming to be a real expert so I let it slide in hope you would realize yourself, but seeing as the illusion continues we can put it to rest now.









2) Yes, the non OC-scoket boards are not stable at high DRAM speeds.


----------



## Silent Scone

lol were you looking at the uncore speed @Fidelitas


----------



## [email protected]

I'll let Praz's post do the talking:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1510388/haswell-e-overclock-leaderboard-owners-club/2590#post_22916318


----------



## Fidelitas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> I don't usually respond to you but I will just this once:
> 
> 1) You never reached DDR4-4000. You were simply using the wrong version of CPU-Z. At the time you were claiming to be a real expert so I let it slide in hope you would realize yourself, but seeing as the illusion continues we can put it to rest now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2) Yes, the non OC-scoket boards are not stable at high DRAM speeds.


Raja, I appreciate your response and I am not trying to be argumentative to you. However, I am not under an illusion of hitting 4,000 on my RAM nor have I ever told anyone that I am an expert. In fact, I have repeatedly indicated on this board as well as several others that I am not an expert on overclocking.

That said, I am using the right version of CPUZ and I am able to hit 4000 on 125 strap. If it is your board that makes that possible, than I can only give Asus credit for that. As for my technical skills, I believe that after building numerous rigs that I have a learned a lot about different mother boards, gpus, processors, psu's and other pc components. The people that have seen the computers I have put together, all remark how clean my wiring is, how nice I sleeve my wiring and how everything looks like it was done in a factory.

For the record, let me say it again, I am not a expert on overclocking. I know very little about how to overclock systems to the rate of speeds I read about here. However, every system I own is running stable and I have yet to fry a component on any system I have built. As for my builds, I have yet to buy an Asus Motherboard, with the exception of the Rampage IV Black Edition, that I would recommend to anyone. Your tech support is horrible and your RMA's procedures are in my opinion, the worst in the industry. I believe that you released your X99 motherboards knowingly with bugs and that your company should be sued to high heaven for doing so. If you would like to dispute that, than post your companies RMA data on the X99 Deluxe and Rampage V and I will shut up forever about it.

As for my overclocking skills, I attribute everything I know to people like Jmpboy, Ocamrazor, Silentscone and numerous other people on this board. Though I am just a novice, my previous build, a 4960X on a RIVBE runs 24/7 at 4.7, 2400mhz, with a vcore of only 1.315v. On an AIO (Corsair H105) I have never seen core temps above 68c. Yes, there are many people running at a higher speed, but there a lot of people who can't run their 4960X rigs at those speeds without hitting much higher core temps. My X99 system is running at 4.6 and I keep my ram at 3666 on a 125 strap and on a 100 strap I run it at 3200. Jmpboy helped me to get there and I am very pleased with those results.

To everyone, I apologize if I went off topic with this post and I am not here trying to offend anyone. However, I am not here looking for freebies from Asus reps either.


----------



## [email protected]

For the record not one member here has asked me for a freebie - so please quit assuming it is so. I mention this as you have said it several times. I do not give freebies to anyone for supporting me personally.

AS for DDR4-4000, please provide a valid screenshot with the correct version of CPU-Z and a screensot of task manager showing all of your DIMMs mapped. I think you will be surprised yourself.


----------



## Fidelitas

Raja, simply go back in this thread to see where I posted a valid CPUZ of 4000. Also, I am curious why you believe that I can't do it. I am pretty sure in a post of yours I read, you claim engineers at Asus hit 4000 plus? Back to a valid CPUZ of 4000, no problem. As for a screen shot of my DIMMS properly mapped, I would need instructions on that one. As I previously stated, I am definitely no expert and shamefully, I don't have a clue what your talking about concerning mapping.

As for freebies, I did not mention that you were allegedly giving away freebies. As for supporting you, who exactly is supporting you? My main problem with you is that before you ever even heard of me, I asked you once how to set up my RIVBE to run my 4960X at its Intel rated specs - stock. You replied back to me by telling me to disable my multicore enhancement. As you SHOULD know, the RIVBE does not have that bios setting. Additionally, I have asked you questions in the past about a Rampage Extreme X58 board I had, and the answers you gave me were wrong. If anyone spends the time to go back over your posts and really take a hard look at them, you constantly contradict yourself. You will say one thing this month and two months down the road you say something completely opposite. I personally believe that you learn more here than you actually give valid instructions. Just a personal opinion, but anyone who has any doubts simply needs to read your posts here and on the extreme board. Please don't assume that I use the screen name Fidelitas anywhere else than here.


----------



## [email protected]

This isn't about arguing. It's about not making assumptions and wild claims. If I had wanted to argue I could have bought this CPU-Z version issue up weeks ago. After seeing what you've posted about users wanting freebies from me at every opportunity you get, I felt it right to respond and clear a few things up.

So I will return in kind and post again what I did above:

For the record not one member here has asked me for a freebie - so please quit assuming it is so. I mention this as you have said it several times. I do not give freebies to anyone for supporting me personally.

As for DDR4-4000, please provide a valid screenshot with the correct version of CPU-Z and a screensot of task manager showing all of your DIMMs mapped. I think you will be surprised yourself.


----------



## Praz

@Fidelitas

So it is just coincidence that after my post you started using the correct version of CPU-Z and never again claimed 4000MHz memory speed until today? While possible I think not. I can only believe you tried pulling a fast one as the version of CPU-Z you were using is not the version included with the motherboard nor the current version that was available for download from CPUID.com. Even worse than this is you attempting to pass off these unachievable results off to users that are actually looking for assistance with their overclock.


----------



## Kimir

1.69 is not valid for x99, get the new one released today.


----------



## [email protected]

Or use 1.70 that was supplied with the board. Also show a screenshot of all DIMMs mapped with task manager and CPU-Z showing that memory speed. Or simply admit that you are not running DDR4-4000 like any upstanding individual would.


----------



## Silent Scone

Where as it is entirely possible someone would some how manage to download an old version of CPU-Z on a new system, whilst struggling to grasp basic concepts of overclocking and proclaiming "lots of people" were having issues with the latest UEFI build, to somehow get a stable boot with 4000 dram speed, even if true, given the latter it's misinforming when reading unless for a benchmarking submission as it gives the impression these are achievable speeds.

If it wasn't for the fact you've constantly berrated the platform in this thread @Fidelitas you might have a bit more credibility, more to the point. No disrespect to new comers, but if you want help, don't spread misinformation dude.


----------



## Fidelitas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> LOL. Posting another bogus validation does nothing to support your cause. In that screenshot the memory is actually running at 2750MHz. As Raja has already stated post a validation using the proper version of CPU-Z to support these claims. And personally I cold care less what you are convinced of.


Please explain to me where you are getting the 2750. Here is the one at 4,000 http://valid.x86.fr/6u25h0

As God as my witness, if you are correct, I did not do it intentionally or bogusly. The way I am reading both those postings is one is at 3666 and one at 4,000 Please tell me what I am missing.

And by the way, no one has ever told me any different until today. Since you say its bogus and claim to know what it was running at, recreate either one of those and post it with any version of CPUZ you choose.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fidelitas*
> 
> Please explain to me where you are getting the 2750. Here is the one at 4,000 http://valid.x86.fr/6u25h0
> 
> As God as my witness, if you are correct, I did not do it intentionally or bogusly. The way I am reading both those postings is one is at 3666 and one at 4,000 Please tell me what I am missing.


We have told you several times you are using the wrong version of CPU-Z. Stop using version 1.69 and show what we asked for above please.

No need for god to be witness in this case. Follow the instructions.


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fidelitas*
> 
> Please explain to me where you are getting the 2750. Here is the one at 4,000 http://valid.x86.fr/6u25h0
> 
> As God as my witness, if you are correct, I did not do it intentionally or bogusly. The way I am reading both those postings is one is at 3666 and one at 4,000 Please tell me what I am missing.
> 
> And by the way, no one has ever told me any different until today. Since you say its bogus and claim to know what it was running at, recreate either one of those and post it with any version of CPUZ you choose.


Wrong


And wrong again


Use this one http://www.cpuid.com/downloads/cpu-z/1.71-setup-en.exe


----------



## Fidelitas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Wrong
> 
> 
> And wrong again
> 
> 
> Use this one http://www.cpuid.com/downloads/cpu-z/1.71-setup-en.exe


Then recreate it. Show me those speeds with that version of CPUZ and I will shut up. Until then, all your telling me is at that time I was running version 1.69 of CPUZ. And you say I am suppose to know or believe you when you say it was the wrong version and that I did it on purpose? Where are you getting that from? Additionally, please link to a post on this board or anywhere else where someone told me that I was running the wrong version of CPUZ or that anyone ever said that version 1.69 is the wrong version. Why is it the wrong version? The only thing I was ever told about the version of CPUZ I was using was told to me in a private chat by Jmpboy and only that I need to use a 64bit version. But never has anyone ever told me that my RAM speed was displaying incorrectly, because I sure did not see find any difference in my RAM speeds in AIDA 64.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fidelitas*
> 
> Then recreate it. Show me those speeds with that version of CPUZ and I will shut up. Until then, all your telling me is at that time I was running version 1.69 of CPUZ. And you say I am suppose to know or believe you when you say it was the wrong version and that I did it on purpose? Where are you getting that from?


From the fact that you refuse to run the correct version despite being told several times.


----------



## Silent Scone

Head in hand stuff


----------



## Kimir

It works the other way.
You claim 4000Mhz, go on and recreate it with CPU-Z 1.71.

Disagree with someone doesn't gives you the right to insult the said person.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fidelitas*
> 
> Then recreate it. Show me those speeds with that version of CPUZ and I will shut up. Until then, all your telling me is at that time I was running version 1.69 of CPUZ. And you say I am suppose to know or believe you when you say it was the wrong version and that I did it on purpose? Where are you getting that from?


Hello

Show us your claimed speeds using the proper version of CPU-Z. How hard is that to do?


----------



## Fidelitas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> From the fact that you refuse to run the correct version despite being told several times.


I am still waiting on you to recreate what I have told everyone happened by accident on my system. I am not saying that I did it out of expertise.


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fidelitas*
> 
> Then recreate it. Show me those speeds with that version of CPUZ and I will shut up. Until then, all your telling me is at that time I was running version 1.69 of CPUZ. And you say I am suppose to know or believe you when you say it was the wrong version and that I did it on purpose? Where are you getting that from? Additionally, please link to a post on this board or anywhere else where someone told me that I was running the wrong version of CPUZ or that anyone ever said that version 1.69 is the wrong version. Why is it the wrong version? The only thing I was ever told about the version of CPUZ I was using was told to me in a private chat by Jmpboy and only that I need to use a 64bit version. But never has anyone ever told me that my RAM speed was displaying incorrectly, because I sure did not see find any difference in my RAM speeds in AIDA 64.


@Fidelitas

First of all I'm not trying to "get " you in any way just trying to help, second I can't recreate your memory speed as I don't have any good memory atm.

You also said you flipped a switch or pressed a button on the R5E to achieve this result, which one? slow mode?

@[email protected]

This is not my field of expertise but can running "slow mode" give you higher memory speeds or possible higher memory speed?


----------



## VSG

Bill, people on HWBot have also found out that the 1.69 version tends to exaggerate actual RAM frequencies more often than not. This isn't to say it is doing that in your case also but to be sure that's why 1.7 and up was released immediately following the launch of x99. So that's why using it will remove any doubts at all. It doesn't matter if it is 3000 or 4000, both are excellent numbers. But once the doubt is removed, then it can be made even better


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> @Fidelitas
> 
> First of all I'm not trying to "get " you in any way just trying to help, second I can't recreate your memory speed as I don't have any good memory atm.
> 
> You also said you flipped a switch or pressed a button on the R5E to achieve this result, which one? slow mode?
> 
> @[email protected]
> 
> This is not my field of expertise but can running "slow mode" give you higher memory speeds or possible higher memory speed?


No - because slow mode affects processor core frequency, it does NOT change the memory ratio. The 1.69 version of CPU-Z misreads the memory ratio with certain straps. There is no way a user doesn't know this because they would have set the frequency in UEFI and it would have shown the true frequency not DDR4-4000. Said person was also told version was wrong for the platform weeks ago.


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fidelitas*
> 
> You have not told me until today that I was running the wrong version.


Again, while I don't necessarily agree with how Raja and Praz have handled this, they did bring this up 2 weeks ago which you may have missed: http://www.overclock.net/t/1510388/haswell-e-overclock-leaderboard-owners-club/2550_50#post_22916318


----------



## Fidelitas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> @Fidelitas
> 
> First of all I'm not trying to "get " you in any way just trying to help, second I can't recreate your memory speed as I don't have any good memory atm.
> 
> You also said you flipped a switch or pressed a button on the R5E to achieve this result, which one? slow mode?
> 
> @[email protected]
> 
> This is not my field of expertise but can running "slow mode" give you higher memory speeds or possible higher memory speed?


I did this on my Asus Deluxe and I call it a tunng switch but I believe the correct label for it is TPU. It is on the front of the mother board. The first time I did it, I was trying to OC to 4.5 ghz and had my ram set at 1800 in the bios. I was having trouble getting it to boot and out of frustration I set everything in my bios to f5 settings except for enabling raid so that my operating system would boot. I put the TPU switch in the far right position for tuning both the block and strap. When it booted up, both my AIDA 64 and CPUZ showed me running at 3666 memory speed. The second time I did it was very similar, but I tried the same thing on 100 strap, putting the switch in the middle position to tune only the blck. When I booted up, my CPUZ and AIDA 64 both showed 4,000 for memory speed. I was some impressed with it that I posted it and until the remarks I have heard this morning, I never doubted that it was actually running that fast. Again, with God as my witness, I was not trying to post a bogus CPUZ and until today, I have never heard that the previous version of CPUZ I was running could possibly deliver wrong memory speeds. That still does not explain why my AIDA showed the same speeds and I would like to see someone else post those same speeds with ver. 1.69 or any other version.


----------



## devnull99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fidelitas*
> 
> Please explain to me where you are getting the 2750. Here is the one at 4,000 http://valid.x86.fr/6u25h0
> 
> ... The way I am reading both those postings is one is at 3666 and one at 4,000 Please tell me what I am missing.
> 
> And by the way, no one has ever told me any different until today. ...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fidelitas*
> 
> You have not told me until today that I was running the wrong version.


I believe the 2750 comes from the fact that the first screen shot shows 125 strap with memory multiplier 22 (125x22=2750)
Your "4000" is really 3000 because it shows the 100 strap with multiplier 30. You can see the multiplier in your screenshot next to the buggy memory speed. Not that you should really trust /ANYTHING/ in the old version screenshots but there you go. Upgrade to newer version.

Also, reading this thread daily, I quite clearly remember people did correct you before today on this exact issue. For example, this post from over 2 weeks ago: http://www.overclock.net/t/1510388/haswell-e-overclock-leaderboard-owners-club/2590#post_22916318 also references your incorrect version and points out that you're wrong about the speed.

Edit: took me way too long to write that and many others beat me to it.. Next time I just watch it unfold


----------



## Fidelitas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devnull99*
> 
> I believe the 2750 comes from the fact that the first screen shot shows 125 strap with memory multiplier 22 (125x22=2750)
> Your "4000" is really 3000 because it shows the 100 strap with multiplier 30. You can see the multiplier in your screenshot next to the buggy memory speed. Not that you should really trust /ANYTHING/ in the old version screenshots but there you go. Upgrade to newer version.
> 
> Also, reading this thread daily, I quite clearly remember people did correct you before today on this exact issue. For example, this post from over 2 weeks ago: http://www.overclock.net/t/1510388/haswell-e-overclock-leaderboard-owners-club/2590#post_22916318 also references your incorrect version and points out that you're wrong about the speed.
> 
> Edit: took me way too long to write that and many others beat me to it.. Next time I just watch it unfold


On another note, thank you for teaching me how to read the CPUZ. I did not know that you could see what speed your memory was set at on CPUZ any other way than looking at the left side of the report where it actually shows the speed in Mhz. If so, I would of known from day one that my memory was set at a different speed and thus never posted it to begin with. But as I have repeatedly said over and over and over again, I am not an expert at OCing computers. This is all very new to me. I do consider myself great at building them but OCing them,. I know very little about. People on this board who have talked to me in private chats and on the phone know that I would not deliberately post bogus oc settings. When I do post them, it usually in an attempt to find help in my getting my system running right.


----------



## Jpmboy

This discussion is getting aphasic. (aka - aphasia)

[use the block user functiion where needed folks]

*Real question:*

On many occasions when I switch from 125, 100, or 166 to another strap-based settings, the post will hang at "60". Sometimes if i hit reset, it will post. If it fails to post, hitting the SafeMode button will hang at 4f or 60 again. I have to clrcmos and reload the setting from a bios save - then it works. WShat's more troublesome, is that rather than reset or safemode, if I switch the power off, wait 5 sec, then switch the PSU on, it will post and boot to the new strap just fine. It's almost like there is some setting not being cleared with the power down between strap changes.

any ideas? (bios 705)


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fidelitas*
> 
> Please explain to me where you are getting the 2750. Here is the one at 4,000 http://valid.x86.fr/6u25h0
> 
> As God as my witness, if you are correct, I did not do it intentionally or bogusly. The way I am reading both those postings is one is at 3666 and one at 4,000 Please tell me what I am missing.
> 
> And by the way, no one has ever told me any different until today. Since you say its bogus and claim to know what it was running at, recreate either one of those and post it with any version of CPUZ you choose.


dude - what is it that you don't understand about: THAT VERSION OF CPUZ IS GIVING YOU WRONG INFORMATION?

move on, you never had your ram at 4000 (period).


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> This discussion is getting aphasic. (aka - aphasia)
> 
> [use the block user functiion where needed folks]
> 
> *Real question:*
> 
> On many occasions when I switch from 125, 100, or 166 to another strap-based settings, the post will hang at "60". Sometimes if i hit reset, it will post. If it fails to post, hitting the SafeMode button will hang at 4f or 60 again. I have to clrcmos and reload the setting from a bios save - then it works. WShat's more troublesome, is that rather than reset or safemode, if I switch the power off, wait 5 sec, then switch the PSU on, it will post and boot to the new strap just fine. It's almost like there is some setting not being cleared with the power down between strap changes.
> 
> any ideas? (bios 705)


Sounds a lot like the memory training issues I get when switching profiles. I've just resorted to loading optimised defaults and reboot before applying different profiles / straps


----------



## battleaxe

This thread moves extremely fast. I don't read every post. Neither does everyone else I would bet. That being said its quite understandable how someone could miss posts, pages, or even 10 pages plus after making a comment. So who cares? Lets all be adults here. You guys are asking for this thread to be reprimanded and it should be...

Raja, for being a hardware rep or whatever you are, you sure do come across as extremely unprofessional. There's absolutely no need to talk to people (who are buying Asus products BTW and helping to cover your paychecks) like you have in this case.


----------



## Nizzen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> This discussion is getting aphasic. (aka - aphasia)
> 
> [use the block user functiion where needed folks]
> 
> *Real question:*
> 
> On many occasions when I switch from 125, 100, or 166 to another strap-based settings, the post will hang at "60". Sometimes if i hit reset, it will post. If it fails to post, hitting the SafeMode button will hang at 4f or 60 again. I have to clrcmos and reload the setting from a bios save - then it works. WShat's more troublesome, is that rather than reset or safemode, if I switch the power off, wait 5 sec, then switch the PSU on, it will post and boot to the new strap just fine. It's almost like there is some setting not being cleared with the power down between strap changes.
> 
> any ideas? (bios 705)


Try the new bios: 0801

- improves DRAM OC for some modules and patches Xonar D2X.

Rampage V thread.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleaxe*
> 
> This thread moves extremely fast. I don't read every post. Neither does everyone else I would bet. That being said its quite understandable how someone could miss posts, pages, or even 10 pages plus after making a comment. So who cares? Lets all be adults here. You guys are asking for this thread to be reprimanded and it should be...
> 
> Raja, for being a hardware rep or whatever you are, you sure do come across as extremely unprofessional. There's absolutely no need to talk to people (who are buying Asus products BTW and helping to cover your paychecks) like you have in this case.


I have a right to respond when someone repeatedly accuses members of sucking up to me wanting free hardware I think. The customer is NOT always right. I'm not that kind of rep.


----------



## Fidelitas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> dude - what is it that you don't understand about: THAT VERSION OF CPUZ IS GIVING YOU WRONG INFORMATION?
> 
> move on, you never had your ram at 4000 (period).


I don't believe that JMP. I believe that I have had it at 3666 and 4000 and that it was done by the board itself. That said, this is what I have tried to do on purpose and it runs just fine.

http://valid.x86.fr/ynak3d


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleaxe*
> 
> This thread moves extremely fast. I don't read every post. Neither does everyone else I would bet. That being said its quite understandable how someone could miss posts, pages, or even 10 pages plus after making a comment. So who cares? Lets all be adults here. You guys are asking for this thread to be reprimanded and it should be...
> 
> Raja, for being a hardware rep or whatever you are, you sure do come across as extremely unprofessional. There's absolutely no need to talk to people (who are buying Asus products BTW and helping to cover your paychecks) like you have in this case.


Raja can be quite dry - but like I did before when, strangely enough, I was refuting @Fidelitas comments regarding a completely separate matter. I was accused of wanting 'free stuff'. This was after days of him saying his board was a piece of junk, didn't work in the support thread. Some people can't be spoken to in a polite manner, and this situation is one of them. If this was a customer of mine, I would have dealt with it in exactly the same way, truthfully.

The customer is definitely not always right. And when they're not, it's not your job to make them believe they are.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Sounds a lot like the memory training issues I get when switching profiles. I've just resorted to loading optimised defaults and reboot before applying different profiles / straps


it's weird, cause any of the strap-settings warm/cold boot no problem. It only happens when changing straps, not profile @ the same strap. Various bios saves with the same strap don't have this issue.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nizzen*
> 
> Try the new bios: 0801
> - improves DRAM OC for some modules and patches Xonar D2X.
> Rampage V thread.


Well, yeah... but it's hard to label this a ram training issue when changing ram freq within a strap works clean.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fidelitas*
> 
> I don't believe that JMP. I believe that I have had it at 3666 and 4000 and that it was done by the board itself. That said, this is what I have tried to do on purpose and it runs just fine.
> http://valid.x86.fr/ynak3d


It's not a matter of belief... that version of cpuZ does not work correctly with x99. So, any information from that version is wrong, and spurious at best. It's just a fact.
"you are entitled to your own opinion and belief, but not you own facts" - famous quote (by who?)

btw - 3200 ram is very "believable".


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Raja can be quite dry - but like I did before when, strangely enough, I was refuting @Fidelitas comments regarding a completely separate matter. I was accused of wanting 'free stuff'. This was after days of him saying his board was a piece of junk, didn't work in the support thread. Some people can't be spoken to in a polite manner, and this situation is one of them. If this was a customer of mine, I would have dealt with it in exactly the same way, truthfully.
> 
> The customer is definitely not always right. And when they're not, it's not your job to make them believe they are.


Maybe you're right. I just know as a business owner I'd get pretty excited if one of my EE's was talking down to one of my customers. I wouldn't care what the reason was. Business is tough these days. Competition is fierce and I'd imagine ASUS or any other brand wants to be seen in as positive a light as possible. And that includes even treating those customers that seem to 'never be happy' with a high level of respect regardless of whether they deserve it or not. We don't always have a right to say whatever we want, especially when we are representing another company that someone has poured millions of dollars into in order to be competitive (ASUS). This is just my opinion of course, and like I said I could be wrong.

Can we talk about gear again?

I have been watching this thread since the first day and while the platform looks pretty nice I have managed to hold off on buying one of these chips. I guess I just wish they could overclock higher. What's the general consensus though? Do you guys feel like this platform is worth it over the last gen? The scores are higher, so I'd venture a 'yes', but I'm still not sure I want to pony up 1k to get into this.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> it's weird, cause any of the strap-settings warm/cold boot no problem. It only happens when changing straps, not profile @ the same strap. Various bios saves with the same strap don't have this issue.


Hello

When making any major change such as strap settings after saving the settings and rebooting I always disconnect power for a few seconds.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> When making any major change such as strap settings after saving the settings and rebooting I always disconnect power for a few seconds.


Thanks - this is the only thing that has been working for me with high reliability... otherwise, I watch and wait to see "79".


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Thanks - this is the only thing that has been working for me with high reliability... otherwise, I watch and wait to see "79".


Hello

You're welcome. Loading default settings and saving before the change will also work but will require more user input afterward. This is the best option though to force the proper training of all settings.


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fidelitas*


the direct link sir, the direct link.
http://valid.x86.fr/lc4ipl

edit, yeah not so fast.


----------



## VSG

Sigh.. What happened there?


----------



## Stefan123

What do you think happened? ...Photoshop happened.


----------



## [email protected]

Yes, sadly. I know I can go hard at times, but my instinct was correct.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> the direct like sir, the direct link.
> http://valid.x86.fr/lc4ipl
> 
> edit, yeah not so fast.


@Fidelitas, You are shameless. Your deleted post that Kimir was able to quote says it all. Both your screenshot and the validation have the same validation header. The left hand displayed panel however show two different results. Also please review the two posts below. The first is your claimed 4000MHz memory speed using CPU-Z 1.69. The second post is two days before this using the proper 1.70 version of CPU-Z which is the same version you were using in previous posts. I am sorry but it took a conscience effort on your part to switch versions when the time came to claim 4000MHz memory speeds.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fidelitas*
> 
> Ram at 4,000 ladies and gentleman.
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/6u25h0


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fidelitas*
> 
> Had a stick loose in the socket...lol. Here's the right memory in place.
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/k2863if
> 
> Currently playing with a 166 strap at 4.7 and some change. Stable on Aida for about 20 minutes now. 1.365v


----------



## Silent Scone

Oh god, did it really come to this lol


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> @Fidelitas, You are shameless. Your deleted post that Kimir was able to quote says it all. Both your screenshot and the validation have the same validation header. The left hand displayed panel however show two different results. Also please review the two posts below. The first is your claimed 4000MHz memory speed using CPU-Z 1.69. The second post is two days before this using the proper 1.70 version of CPU-Z which is the same version you were using in previous posts. I am sorry but it took a conscience effort on your part to switch versions when the time came to claim 4000MHz memory speeds.


QED.


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stefan123*
> 
> What do you think happened? ...Photoshop happened.


Yes... and I stand corrected. Sad to say the least.


----------



## lilchronic

SMH @Fidelitas


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> SMH @Fidelitas


no clue re: "SMH", but don't violate the TOS to tell me.


----------



## VSG

Shaking my head


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Shaking my head


lol... Philly mind-set had it much worse.


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> no clue re: "SMH", but don't violate the TOS to tell me.


Just means shaking my head. No violation.


----------



## [email protected]

Let's get the OC stuff going again now that this is all cleared up


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Let's get the OC stuff going again now that this is all cleared up


okay - what next memory speed above 3200 has a reasonable chance? (asking rather than repeated power cycles to find a hopeful one)


----------



## [email protected]

With capable modules and a good CPU 3333 using 3200 ratio on 100 strap.


----------



## Stefan123

Got a question for you guys:

Is the voltage my chip needs for 4,2 ghz representative for the overall oc-quality of the chip?

I`m looking for at least 4,6 ghz but my watercooling setup has not been finished yet.
My aircooler can handle 4,3 @ 1.2V ghz at most.
Can i compare two 5960X at 4,2ghz and find out which does a better job at 4,6ghz without being able to handle this frequency/heat today?


----------



## [email protected]

The CPU that needs lower VID is more likely to be better (but not set in stone).


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> With capable modules and a good CPU 3333 using 3200 ratio on 100 strap.


cool. will give 3333 a try. 3200 is what I've been using 24/7.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> cool. will give 3333 a try. 3200 is what I've been using 24/7.


Probably better to go up slowly as the voltage hike might be more than you are comfortable with and more than makes sense.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> With capable modules and a good CPU 3333 using 3200 ratio on 100 strap.


...and even '3250' per BIOS (dep. on strap) might be usable now







...before, DDR4 3250 just didn't even get past training, when 3200 or 3333 (dep. on strap) worked fine, for example w/ BIOS 0007.

But now w/BIOS 0008, it seems to run ok...still keeping it at 3200 w/ Dominator kit for now though as I can run 15-16-15 primaries / @ 3200 and stock voltages (compared to XMP stock 16-18-18 @ 3000) per http://img.hwbot.org/u45468/image_id_1263849.jpeg , but nice to have three options now, depending on straps, BCLK etc.


----------



## Eugenius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> okay - what next memory speed above 3200 has a reasonable chance? (asking rather than repeated power cycles to find a hopeful one)


For memory performance, are we looking for high frequency or lower timings? I kind of asked something similar in another thread... Still not sure what to try and OC: better ram clock or tighter timings?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> With capable modules and a good CPU 3333 using 3200 ratio on 100 strap.


I found a lot of review sites were claiming rated speeds would be available of up to 4000. Genuinely, not what we've witnessed here. So I have to admit I was expecting to see modules capable of a little higher. I guess we'll see some better binned 3000/3200 sets soon, maybe 3000-C15-16-16-28-CR1 would be nice out of the box.

I had the C15 3000 Crucial kit on order since before day one and they've still not come into stock. Corsair seem to have nailed the DDR4 launch compared to others.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eugenius*
> 
> For memory performance, are we looking for high frequency or lower timings? I kind of asked something similar in another thread... Still not sure what to try and OC: better ram clock or tighter timings?


For you 24/7 guys just pick the lower voltage.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I found a lot of review sites were claiming rated speeds would be available of up to 4000. Genuinely, not what we've witnessed here. So I have to admit I was expecting to see modules capable of a little higher. I guess we'll see some better binned 3000/3200 sets soon, maybe 3000-C15-16-16-28-CR1 would be nice out of the box.
> 
> I had the C15 3000 Crucial kit on order since before day one and they've still not come into stock. Corsair seem to have nailed the DDR4 launch compared to others.


I would not expect it soon. Processor margin starts to come into play, and these frequencies are only working on boards that have OC socket. The next platform or processor update perhaps. There is more than enough bandwidth on tap to keep the cores fed with data.


----------



## Nizzen

Intel max spec is 1.5v ddr4? , so I think we have to wait atleast one year before we see 4Ghz xmp







ATM 3300mhz is about max on 1.35v air cooling?


----------



## [email protected]

That voltage max is based on stock supported speeds - not any speed. Current is proportional to voltage and frequency..


----------



## Eugenius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> The CPU that needs lower VID is more likely to be better (but not set in stone).


I agree. I tried 4 5960x and my best one has a much lower idle vid than the rest.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eugenius*
> 
> I agree. I tried 4 5960x and my best one has a much lower idle vid than the rest.


It's the required full load VID that's more telling as the CPU is overclocked.


----------



## Eugenius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> It's the required full load VID that's more telling as the CPU is overclocked.


It also had a lower load vid as well


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Probably better to go up slowly as the voltage hike might be more than you are comfortable with and more than makes sense.


Pshhhh I'm going to pump in 2.25V and shoot for DDR4-4000! Some people just want to watch the world RAM burn!


----------



## Stefan123

Thanks. I'll get the new CPU tomorrow (hopefully







), wish me luck.

4,2ghz is stable at 1,19V - not good enough


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Probably better to go up slowly as the voltage hike might be more than you are comfortable with and more than makes sense.


well... up to 1.4V is a no go so far on 100. I'll continue to experiment as time permits. It sure was nice to hit on 3200 on day 2.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eugenius*
> 
> For memory performance, are we looking for high frequency or lower timings? I kind of asked something similar in another thread... Still not sure what to try and OC: better ram clock or tighter timings?


aside from raja's response [paraphrased] that for 24/7, performance impact will be nominal with a single step on clocks or timing, if you ask 5 experienced overclockers this question, you'll likely get 10 opinions.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eugenius*
> 
> It also had a lower load vid as well


That's better to supply as the lead info


----------



## Silent Scone

I think I got pretty lucky with mine


----------



## Stefan123

150 mhz more than mine, with same voltage - yes you are lucky









What VID does it report?


----------



## Joa3d43

@ Raja

1.) noticed BIOS 801 in your sig for R5E; worth loading over 0008 ?

2.) Thankfully, it's quite a rare occurrence but every once in a while, I'll get BSOD 119 at the end of a bench run > but only w/ NVidia 780 Ti, not 670s and not any AMD card I run...nothing much on '119' on the net other than that it's video related, and what is there seems to relate mostly to AMD GPU...as I mentioned, it's rare enough so it's hard to isolate - tx for any tips you might have


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> @ Raja
> 
> 1.) noticed BIOS 801 in your sig for R5E; worth loading over 0008 ?
> 
> 2.) Thankfully, it's quite a rare occurrence but every once in a while, I'll get BSOD 119 at the end of a bench run > but only w/ NVidia 780 Ti, not 670s and not any AMD card I run...nothing much on '119' on the net other than that it's video related, and what is there seems to relate mostly to AMD GPU...as I mentioned, it's rare enough so it's hard to isolate - tx for any tips you might have


1) Yes IMO.

2) Could be a dozen things that - not easy to chase that down without having the rig here in front of me.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> 1) Yes IMO.
> 
> 2) Could be a dozen things that - not easy to chase that down without having the rig here in front of me.


Tx ..I'll load BIOS 801 later and may be I'm lucky and it clears the once-in-a-blue moon '119' issue


----------



## Eugenius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I found a lot of review sites were claiming rated speeds would be available of up to 4000. Genuinely, not what we've witnessed here. So I have to admit I was expecting to see modules capable of a little higher. I guess we'll see some better binned 3000/3200 sets soon, maybe 3000-C15-16-16-28-CR1 would be nice out of the box.
> 
> I had the C15 3000 Crucial kit on order since before day one and they've still not come into stock. Corsair seem to have nailed the DDR4 launch compared to others.


GSkill has had the 3000 c15 kit since almost launch. Although I did notice a few price hikes on it at the egg: 320 --> 389 --> 499!


----------



## Silent Scone

I'm not sure what GSkill are playing at either as the availability has been terrible, and I mean _terrible_.

Plus they're rated at 1.35v are they not? Crucial's vaporware kit is rated at 1.2v


----------



## Nizzen

g.skill 3000mhz has been in stock every week in eu.

http://www.memoryc.com/computer-memory/ddr4/16gb-gskill-ripjaws4-ddr4-3000mhz-pc4-24000-cl15-quad-kit.html

4 in stock ATM.


----------



## Eugenius

If they run at those speeds and timings at 1.2 that's impressive.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I'm not sure what GSkill are playing at either as the availability has been terrible, and I mean _terrible_.
> 
> Plus they're rated at 1.35v are they not? Crucial's vaporware kit is rated at 1.2v


Hey bro, those 980s crush FSU! nice. what ram speed did you use during this run? Just checking physics scores. http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/2969197/fs/2966563
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eugenius*
> 
> If they run at those speeds and timings at 1.2 that's impressive.


they run 3000c15 at 1,35V. I had a set and returned them to newegg.


----------



## Nizzen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Hey bro, those 980s crush FSU! nice. what ram speed did you use during this run? Just checking physics scores. http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/2969197/fs/2966563
> they run 3000c15 at 1,35V. I had a set and returned them to newegg.


http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2967202

Physics Score 22059

5960x @ 4500mhz
G.skill 3200mhz @ 2666 cl12


----------



## Eugenius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nizzen*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2967202
> 
> Physics Score 22059
> 
> 5960x @ 4500mhz
> G.skill 3200mhz @ 2666 cl12


Is your kit 3200 c16 stock? What voltage are you running post/eventual to get 2666 c13?


----------



## ozzy1925

its off topic but did g.skill increase the 16gb 3000mhz price?


----------



## xarot

Uhh my 5960X is only stable in LinX 0.6.5/11.2.0 at 4.1 GHz. 4.2 not stable so far with any voltage combinations or high Vcore. Damn, reminds me of my crappy i7-965 that didn't budge beyond 4 GHz. Time to get a tuning plan.

4.1 needs 1,32 V...


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xarot*
> 
> Uhh my 5960X is only stable in LinX 0.6.5/11.2.0 at 4.1 GHz. 4.2 not stable so far with any voltage combinations or high Vcore. Damn, reminds me of my crappy i7-965 that didn't budge beyond 4 GHz. Time to get a tuning plan.


Read the Asus expetactions:
http://rog.asus.com/365052014/overclocking/rog-overclocking-guide-core-for-5960x-5930k-5820k/

There are lucky CPU but those expectations are not real world at all.
Asus has a strange idea on over clock.
I would like to know how many CPU is stable.at 4.4GHz with 1.3v to consider this result fair.

Ridiculous marketing.


----------



## Nizzen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eugenius*
> 
> Is your kit 3200 c16 stock? What voltage are you running post/eventual to get 2666 c13?


My kit is 3200 c16 stock. 1,375v for 2666 cl12-12-13-15-1t. Did not try lower voltage. It was stable for 2+ houers BF4 MP, so it is stable enough.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nizzen*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2967202
> 
> Physics Score 22059
> 
> 5960x @ 4500mhz
> G.skill 3200mhz @ 2666 cl12


yeah... and?


----------



## Nizzen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yeah... and?


You said: Just checking physics scores.

I gave you one


----------



## Eugenius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nizzen*
> 
> My kit is 3200 c16 stock. 1,375v for 2666 cl12-12-13-15-1t. Did not try lower voltage. It was stable for 2+ houers BF4 MP, so it is stable enough.


What are your Aida disk benchmark numbers?


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nizzen*
> 
> My kit is 3200 c16 stock. 1,375v for 2666 cl12-12-13-15-1t. Did not try lower voltage. It was stable for 2+ houers BF4 MP, so it is stable enough.


Testing the memory preset on R5E here too, 4x4GB Hynix Single sided 2666 MHz 1.5V preset gives me CL12-12-13-15 1T



In CB15 I get almost the exact same score as I did with memory at 3060 MHz CL16-18-18-36 1 T


----------



## Nizzen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eugenius*
> 
> What are your Aida disk benchmark numbers?


http://s413.photobucket.com/user/Nizzen/media/cachemem2666cl12.png.html

http://s413.photobucket.com/user/Nizzen/media/cachemem450042cache3000cl14-1.png.html


----------



## Mydog

One more from me running BCLK at 100


----------



## Nizzen

Soon under 50ns


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nizzen*
> 
> You said: Just checking physics scores.
> I gave you one


Thanks - but the question is in regard to 2 vs 3 card physics and what I think may be a memory effect. http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/2969197/fs/2969876
3 card is 750-1000pts lower.

4.6GHz 3200c15 - need to work on the write bandwidth.


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Thanks - but the question is in regard to 2 vs 3 card physics and what I think may be a memory effect. http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/2969197/fs/2969876
> 3 card is 750-1000pts lower.
> 
> 4.6GHz 3200c15 - need to work on the write bandwidth.


Nice memory you got there, I can't push past 2666 MHz on 100 bclk with these sticks I got here but getting new ones tomorrow








G.Skill 3200 MHz CL16 I think, this set G.SKILL F4-3200C16Q-16GRKD
Have you tested the memory presets in bios?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Nice memory you got there, I can't push past 2666 MHz on 100 bclk with these sticks I got here but getting new ones tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.Skill 3200 MHz CL16 I think, this set G.SKILL F4-3200C16Q-16GRKD
> Have you tested the memory presets in bios?


That's should be a killer gskill kit.. but $550 here! Just can't get myself to spend that much on DDR4. we're getting milked with these DDR4 prices.
I tend to shy away from the presets. Mainly 'cause the voltage seems so high. I haven't gone above 1.375V training/1.365V eventual.... well except for poking around 3333 and 3400 briefly. I'm just using the corsair lpx 2800 kit.


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> That's should be a killer gskill kit.. but $550 here! Just can't get myself to spend that much on DDR4. we're getting milked with these DDR4 prices.
> I tend to shy away from the presets. Mainly 'cause the voltage seems so high. I haven't gone above 1.375V training/1.365V eventual.... well except for poking around 3333 and 3400 briefly. I'm just using the corsair lpx 2800 kit.


I use the Hynix 4x4GB single sided 2666 MHz 1,5V but you can lower the voltage untill you get the familiar bd code on post.

Then you and I have the same kit I believe, CMK16GX4M4A2800C16B?

You need to check your sticks for version number, mine are ver. 5.29 which are Hynix.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> I use the Hynix 4x4GB single sided 2666 MHz 1,5V but you can lower the voltage untill you get the familiar bd code on post.
> 
> Then you and I have the same kit I believe, CMK16GX4M4A2800C16B?
> 
> You need to check your sticks for version number, mine are ver. 5.29 which are Hynix.


yeah - i did the 1600 boot test - they are Hynix, and version 5.29. But no "B" in the product sku. These also are not completely programmed for XMP: missing cycle time for 2800 and 3000!
2666c14 runs at 1.25V rock solid. bso c12 may be ~1.4V?

okay - tried the canned preset for 4x4 3200 - not bad. @ 1.35V. I think I can tweak the primaries some from there...


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yeah - i did the 1600 boot test - they are Hynix, and version 5.29. But no "B" in the product sku. These also are not completely programmed for XMP: missing cycle time for 2800 and 3000!
> 2666c14 runs at 1.25V rock solid. bso c12 may be ~1.4V?
> 
> okay - tried the canned preset for 4x4 3200 - not bad. @ 1.35V. I think I can tweak the primaries some from there...


Keep pushing









And if you find some good tweaks let us know


----------



## centvalny

Hynix single sided kits have voltage sweet spot that different for each kit. Also specific to freq and CL/RTL settings

3200 CL15 @ 1.25V



http://imgur.com/7Y0OtRj



3200 CL12 RTLs/IOs 49/49/6/8 @ 1.595V



http://imgur.com/A9YuJqP





http://imgur.com/DXRVIbz



Exact Vdimm, more or less then system will bd or bf at boot. For this cpu Vsa is optimal


----------



## Jpmboy

even tho it's only been running for a short while, i'm betting these preset settings for 3200 are stable @ 1.355V:


----------



## shremi

I upgraded to a 5960x from my 5820k

Curently testing 4.5 @ 1.3 Vcore looks like its being stable 1 hour of aida64 and 1 hour of Realbench with 16GB of ram seems like a nice chip ......

Now i need some input regarding monitoring temps .... I know this CPU has 8c/16t but i cant seem to find a program to monitor every core .... Realtemp only shows 4 cores ... Also Aida 64 .... im kinda lost here

Thanks guys

Shremi


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shremi*
> 
> I upgraded to a 5960x from my 5820k
> 
> Curently testing 4.5 @ 1.3 Vcore looks like its being stable 1 hour of aida64 and 1 hour of Realbench with 16GB of ram seems like a nice chip ......
> 
> Now i need some input regarding monitoring temps .... I know this CPU has 8c/16t but i cant seem to find a program to monitor every core .... Realtemp only shows 4 cores ... Also Aida 64 .... im kinda lost here
> 
> Thanks guys
> 
> Shremi


CoreTemp 1.0 RC7 shows all eight cores fine. here: https://www.oboom.com/JUGD1GRV/Core%20Temp%201.0%20RC7.rar


----------



## Denilson

i'm buying a new motherboard and I was wondering what to choose ASUS X99-S or MSI Gaming X99S 7, which would you choose if you were on the market now...or you suggest something else...will go in a pair of 5820k processor....for start I will buy one GTX980 and then after some time, probably around New Year I will get another one GTX980...so there will be sli on that motherboard.....?


----------



## shremi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> CoreTemp 1.0 RC7 shows all eight cores fine. here: https://www.oboom.com/JUGD1GRV/Core%20Temp%201.0%20RC7.rar


Thanks a lot moving onto 4.6 now that i know i can monitor every core







+ REP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Denilson*
> 
> i'm buying a new motherboard and I was wondering what to choose ASUS X99-S or MSI Gaming X99S 7, which would you choose if you were on the market now...or you suggest something else...will go in a pair of 5820k processor....for start I will buy one GTX980 and then after some time, probably around New Year I will get another one GTX980...so there will be sli on that motherboard.....?


Its seems that the ASUS boards include the OC socket wich allows for higher uncore overclocks so if you are looking for that go with the asus .... Cant speak for the other boards siunce i only own the ASUS but it seems that most of them have a few issues here and there being a new socket and everything.....I also started with the 5820k now i am moving into the 5960x also started with the 970 and now i am running dual 980 s


----------



## Denilson

are these problems serious..??? which uefi bios is more user-friendly....


----------



## shremi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Denilson*
> 
> are these problems serious..??? which uefi bios is more user-friendly....


The only issue that i have seen so far is a couple of lockups when booting windows .... But i have seen people getting some weird issues when overclocking RAM and Uncore ..... I have used the ASUS x99 and the gigabytes Z97 UEFI which i think should be the same for X99 and they both are great and super easy to use you just need to know the voltages names change from one UEFI to anotheri cant comment on the others tho ...

On another side i think i have great chip 4.6 looking good @ 1.30 vcore so far only half an hour of aida .....


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shremi*
> 
> The only issue that i have seen so far is a couple of lockups when booting windows .... But i have seen people getting some weird issues when overclocking RAM and Uncore ..... I have used the ASUS x99 and the gigabytes Z97 UEFI which i think should be the same for X99 and they both are great and super easy to use you just need to know the voltages names change from one UEFI to anotheri cant comment on the others tho ...
> 
> On another side i think i have great chip 4.6 looking good @ 1.30 vcore so far only half an hour of aida .....


Are your lock ups from cold boot? If it persists try a touch more input voltage. After updating to 9002 I was getting cold boot lock ups and that solved it.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> That's should be a killer gskill kit.. but $550 here! Just can't get myself to spend that much on DDR4. we're getting milked with these DDR4 prices.
> I tend to shy away from the presets. Mainly 'cause the voltage seems so high. I haven't gone above 1.375V training/1.365V eventual.... well except for poking around 3333 and 3400 briefly. I'm just using the corsair lpx 2800 kit.


My Dom Plats aren't all they're cracked up to be. Won't do Command Rate 1 for love nor money


----------



## shremi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Are your lock ups from cold boot? If it persists try a touch more input voltage. After updating to 9002 I was getting cold boot lock ups and that solved it.


Thanks I will try this

On a side note I spoke too early Aida can pass a full hour only to get a BSOD with real bench ....

Is 101 vcore ???? On my 5820 I only got 124s


----------



## Silent Scone

Can be, can also be input voltage lol


----------



## tistou77

Hi

What is the TJMax of the Haswell-E (5930K)?

RealTemp indicates 95° C.
AIDA64 and CoreTemp indicates 100° C

Thanks


----------



## shremi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Can be, can also be input voltage lol


Thanks man

Well the input is @ 1.950 so I guess I'll throw more vcore today and see if I can lower it by increasing the input voltage tomorrow

But I believe the max input voltage recommended is 2.0 right ??

4.6 @ 1.350 my 5820 could do about the same should I keep this chip ????


----------



## He1p1ess n00b

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stefan123*
> 
> Maybe Asus assumption was based on their engineering samples. I dont think most of the chips will do 4.5 at 1.3V. Mine needs *1.32V* for 4.4 Ghz and the VID doesnt look this bad.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xarot*
> 
> My 5960X needs 1.25 V for 4 GHz, 1.275 V for 4.1 GHz, *1.31 V* for 4.2 GHz. Currently on AIO, going water cooling soon when I have the time


That's because 5960X retails are binned worse than Xeons I presume. And now when I got proof of E5 16** have all got unlocked multi I'm gonna preorder me one. It is confirmed that Xeons bench to 4400 under air with *1,25V* easy.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tistou77*
> 
> Hi
> 
> What is the TJMax of the Haswell-E (5930K)?
> 
> RealTemp indicates 95° C.
> AIDA64 and CoreTemp indicates 100° C
> 
> Thanks


and someone says 105c.
who knows.


----------



## He1p1ess n00b

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stefan123*
> 
> Intels datasheet has 1.89v as the 'absolute maximum' which is generally where you see immediate junction damage.
> http://www.intel.com/content/dam/www/public/us/en/documents/datasheets/core-i7-lga2011-3-datasheet-vol-1.pdf


You should better provide sources of your assumptions because all I could find in core-i7-lga2011-3-datasheet-vol-1.pdf is this table 5-8 and it states *1.98* VCCIN, not 1.89V


----------



## Silent Scone

Lol 1.89v is minimal for most reasonable oc I'm at 1.92v. Under 1.95v ideally though.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shremi*
> 
> Now i need some input regarding monitoring temps .... I know this CPU has 8c/16t but i cant seem to find a program to monitor every core .... Realtemp only shows 4 cores ... Also Aida 64 .... im kinda lost here


Hello

AIDA64 shows the DTS of all cores.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> My Dom Plats aren't all they're cracked up to be. Won't do Command Rate 1 for love nor money


Idk buddy, it seems I struggle more with this ram when using 125 and 3000 than 100 and 3200.


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> My Dom Plats aren't all they're cracked up to be. Won't do Command Rate 1 for love nor money
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Idk buddy, it seems I struggle more with this ram when using 125 and 3000 than 100 and 3200.
Click to expand...

compare the RTL's at the two strap settings


----------



## Weber

I've got the G.Skill F4-3000C15-4GRR up to 3200 14-15-15-36-1 on strap 100 x99-Deluxe. I don't like the 125 strap or 3000 with 100. With these timings
I can't move BCLK much and haven't had time to check lower clocks yet.

fire_strike_extreme


----------



## [email protected]US

The 3200 DRAM ratio is good - has better range than most of the others.


----------



## Joa3d43

...certainly my experience > 3200 setting gives me the most flexibility, including a bit of range on BCLK; 3333 works but as soon as I diverge more than 1 MHz (+ or -) on BCLK, it gets all kinky


----------



## tistou77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Idk buddy, it seems I struggle more with this ram when using 125 and 3000 than 100 and 3200.


I did not understand (English and me ...








)
It's better with 3000 and 125, that with 3200 and 100?


----------



## Asmodian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tistou77*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Idk buddy, it seems I struggle more with this ram when using 125 and 3000 than 100 and 3200.
> 
> 
> 
> I did not understand (English and me ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> It's better with 3000 and 125, that with 3200 and 100?
Click to expand...

No, they mean 3200 and 100 is easier than 3000 and 125.


----------



## Silent Scone

I'm not changing straps









I'll change RAM before I do that







.

Not because I don't think it's a good idea to explore 100 strap, just because I really can't be bothered right now and my system is working great regardless.

Pure lazy. Nothing bad about C15 3000 CR2. Just nothing super great about it either









Edit: Ok you've peaked my interest again. I don't like you people. Will see what I can squeeze with this BIOS


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I'm not changing straps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll change RAM before I do that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Not because I don't think it's a good idea to explore 100 strap, just because I really can't be bothered right now and my system is working great regardless.
> 
> Pure lazy. Nothing bad about C15 3000 CR2. Just nothing super great about it either
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Ok you've peaked my interest again. I don't like you people. Will see what I can squeeze with this BIOS


lol - i NEVER used the memory presets... until yesterday. good starting point, but i did manage a little better performance for 3200 starting from scratch, well in a very Edisonian manner. (aka - trial and lots of error







)


----------



## Silent Scone

I'm a little unsure on subs on this platform, just seeing what works on this BIOS. C14 3000 is pretty good for 1.35v but not amazing. Is there anybody on 125 strap that's managed T1 actually out of interest?


----------



## Jpmboy




----------



## Dr Mad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Weber*
> 
> I've got the G.Skill F4-3000C15-4GRR up to 3200 14-15-15-36-1 on strap 100 x99-Deluxe. I don't like the 125 strap or 3000 with 100. With these timings
> I can't move BCLK much and haven't had time to check lower clocks yet.
> 
> fire_strike_extreme


Hello,

I wown the same kit, how much volts for 14.15.15.36 for 3200?


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*


it seems that you are able to clock uncore with 125strap.
my uncore with 125strap don't go over 3GHz, no matter what I set in cpu cache ratio.

if I select 100 strap it works ok.
is my cpu defective?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> it seems that you are able to clock uncore with 125strap.
> my uncore with 125strap don't go over 3GHz, no matter what I set in cpu cache ratio.
> 
> if I select 100 strap it works ok.
> *is my cpu defective*?


could be.. but doubtful since your cache is responsive @ 100. more likely your bios settings are wrong for 125 strap.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*


Psssh.







Will report back tomorrow


----------



## Jpmboy

*OCN Firestrike Ultra Top 30*


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> could be.. but doubtful since your cache is responsive @ 100. more likely your bios settings are wrong for 125 strap.


I have resetted bios to default settings.
Set the XMP 2800 profile of my Vengeance LPX 2800.

Asus X99 Deluxe

cpu sync all cores to 33
min cache ratio to Auto
max cache ratio to 28
all other settings to auto.

what should be wrong?









in this way cache should go to 3500MHz, CPUz continue to say 3055MHz.


----------



## Mydog

@Jpmboy
Stupid question but which memtest are you using in your last screen here?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> I have resetted bios to default settings.
> *Set the XMP 2800 profile of my Vengeance LPX 2800.
> *
> Asus X99 Deluxe
> cpu sync all cores to 33
> min cache ratio to Auto
> max cache ratio to 28
> all other settings to auto.
> what should be wrong?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in this way cache should go to 3500MHz, CPUz continue to say 3055MHz.


we discussed this earlier.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> @Jpmboy
> Stupid question but which memtest are you using in your last screen here?


 MemTest.zip 13k .zip file


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> I have resetted bios to default settings.
> Set the XMP 2800 profile of my Vengeance LPX 2800.
> 
> Asus X99 Deluxe
> 
> cpu sync all cores to 33
> min cache ratio to Auto
> max cache ratio to 28
> all other settings to auto.
> 
> what should be wrong?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in this way cache should go to 3500MHz, CPUz continue to say 3055MHz.


oh - which version of cpuZ?


----------



## Mydog

Thanks Jpmboy


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> oh - which version of cpuZ?


Than you for the reply
CPUz 1.71 x64


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> Than you for the reply
> CPUz 1.71 x64


that's the right one. So... I think that if cache OC is working on strap 100, something in the 125 settings must be borked. Gotta at least think that before saying the cpu is busted.

PLEASE FILL OUT RIGBUILDER - no way to remember what equip you are using. Instructions are in my signature.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> Than you for the reply
> CPUz 1.71 x64


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> that's the right one. So... I think that if cache OC is working on strap 100, something in the 125 settings must be borked. Gotta at least think that before saying the cpu is busted.
> 
> PLEASE FILL OUT RIGBUILDER - no way to remember what equip you are using. Instructions are in my signature.


...I did run into s.th. like this earlier with another board...by using 'TurboV' and changing the cache ratio and then changing it back, CPU-Z then showed the right cache speed


----------



## Weber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dr Mad*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> I wown the same kit, how much volts for 14.15.15.36 for 3200?


sorry, hwbot running z97 competitions and the z99 is down for parts (980's). try to get back up soon. Honestly, I leave ram volts on auto, strap on 100, and never xmp.


----------



## ocmcdizzle

Realtemp has the i7-5960x TJ Max set at 89c, Coretemp has it set at 105c. Which one is correct? Realtemp readings are (obviously) coming in 16c lower.


----------



## tistou77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asmodian*
> 
> No, they mean 3200 and 100 is easier than 3000 and 125.


Thanks









I saw in the guide of Shammy (OC R5E), he advised to put the

Power Phase Control to Extreme
Power Duty Control to Extreme

That goes for a h24 OC?

Having seen some screens with bios settings to "Optimized" and "T.Probe"
I have a doubt

Thanks for your help


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocmcdizzle*
> 
> Realtemp has the i7-5960x TJ Max set at 89c, Coretemp has it set at 105c. Which one is correct? Realtemp readings are (obviously) coming in 16c lower.


No one really knows. The best you can do is set it to make the idle temp match (or to be a notch higher) your ambient temp, if you are on water.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> that's the right one. So... I think that if cache OC is working on strap 100, something in the 125 settings must be borked. Gotta at least think that before saying the cpu is busted.
> 
> PLEASE FILL OUT RIGBUILDER - no way to remember what equip you are using. Instructions are in my signature.


I edited my signature with my rig detail, thanks for informing me about "this feature".

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...I did run into s.th. like this earlier with another board...by using 'TurboV' and changing the cache ratio and then changing it back, CPU-Z then showed the right cache speed


If I change the multiplier with 125strap the TurboV option automatically switch to disabled.
If I re-enable it the multiplier go back to Auto.


----------



## Silent Scone

I've never had any issues clocking uncore on 125 strap...


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I've never had any issues clocking uncore on 125 strap...


I would like to understand why I have problems


----------



## Silent Scone

It's a weird one, I can simply do as you've done on my Deluxe (even on release bios this wasn't an issue), set XMP, set min cache to auto and max to 28 on offset and it will reach 3.5ghz no problem


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> It's a weird one, I can simply do as you've done on my Deluxe (even on release bios this wasn't an issue), set XMP, set min cache to auto and max to 28 on offset and it will reach 3.5ghz no problem


please try to set the cpu sync all core to 33, and be sure that the BLCK is 127.3 to put the ram at 2800MHz.
bios tell me 3500MHz but CPUz reports 3055Mhz.

thanks


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> please try to set the cpu sync all core to 33, and be sure that the BLCK is 127.3 to put the ram at 2800MHz.
> bios tell me 3500MHz but CPUz reports 3055Mhz.
> 
> thanks


what does aid64 report for the cache freq WHILE the aid64 stress test is running. (you need to set the preferences to show cache on the clocks tab).


----------



## prescotter

Edit: deleted


----------



## Silent Scone

Or just stop posting about it. That's my vote.


----------



## [email protected]

I think for the $5 MemtestPro costs it's perfectly fair for everyone using the software to pay for it.


----------



## Jpmboy

my bad - i didn;'t realize there was not unlock key vs the trial version. I'll post the trial version going forward.

@prescotter modify you post quote please and delete the copy.

here's the free version (i think)

MemTest.zip 13k .zip file


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prescotter*
> 
> Edit: deleted












yeah - dude could have pm'd me. smh


----------



## Asmodian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tistou77*
> 
> I saw in the guide of Shammy (OC R5E), he advised to put the
> 
> Power Phase Control to Extreme
> Power Duty Control to Extreme
> 
> That goes for a h24 OC?
> 
> Having seen some screens with bios settings to "Optimized" and "T.Probe"
> I have a doubt
> 
> Thanks for your help


Personally I only change those while testing a max overclock. If you have good cooling, at least a fan blowing on the motherboard, it would be fine for a 24h OC. I set them back to auto or optimized after finding a stable overclock. At the overclocks I run I have never had those settings change stability but I am usually not going for the absolute max overclock I can do but for more reasonable overclocks that do not take too much power. I think you really need to be pushing it to need full phase power but maybe other chips like it more.

I notice a lot of the guides tend to totally ignore power and heat and simply set every setting to it's "most likely to be stable" setting. This is probably a good way to start testing where might be stable with a new CPU but it isn't what I would use for a final operating overclock.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah - dude could have pm'd me. smh


Smh


----------



## Silent Scone

Why do people keep shaving their head at each other.


----------



## Kimir

smh this way?


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> what does aid64 report for the cache freq WHILE the aid64 stress test is running. (you need to set the preferences to show cache on the clocks tab).


If I set min cache ratio to Auto and max cache ratio to 28 I get this result.
cache moves from 1.5GHz to 2.8GHz at maximum


If I set min cache ratio to 24 and max cache ratio to 28 I get this result.
cache is locked to 3055MHz, it is locked, it doesn't float from a minimum to a maximum, it's locked to 3GHz


----------



## Silent Scone

lol memory error @ c14 timings I posted yesterday. Jeez...Guess I'll give 100 strap a bash this weekend and aim for 3200 tuning, see how it fairs. I still don't think these are particularly good dimms though


----------



## kalleklovn12

I just can't pass 4.5ghz on my 5820K. SOOO frustrating.


----------



## Asmodian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kalleklovn12*
> 
> I just can't pass 4.5ghz on my 5820K. SOOO frustrating.


I cannot get 4.4 GHz stable (OCCT, RealBench) on my i7-5960X. I think it is simply a very low quality chip. The sad part is that the first chip I had wasn't stable (LinX) at stock, and it wouldn't even post at 4.5 GHz @ 1.3 V. I was so happy when this one posted into Windows at [email protected] but that happiness has faded since.

Some chips are simply bad, and I agree - SOOO frustrating.


----------



## Stefan123

I'm just as unhappy with my second 5960 as with my first. 1,175V for 4,2 ghz - not good enough. I think i'll pick up a 1660v3.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Smh


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> If I set min cache ratio to Auto and max cache ratio to 28 I get this result.
> cache moves from 1.5GHz to 2.8GHz at maximum
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I set min cache ratio to 24 and max cache ratio to 28 I get this result.
> cache is locked to 3055MHz, it is locked, it doesn't float from a minimum to a maximum, it's locked to 3GHz
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Thanks for providing the actual data. IDK what the H is going on there. Hopefully someone else can help - a zip fiule with the bios settings (*all pages) that gave those results will help any good samaritan here.


----------



## tistou77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asmodian*
> 
> Personally I only change those while testing a max overclock. If you have good cooling, at least a fan blowing on the motherboard, it would be fine for a 24h OC. I set them back to auto or optimized after finding a stable overclock. At the overclocks I run I have never had those settings change stability but I am usually not going for the absolute max overclock I can do but for more reasonable overclocks that do not take too much power. I think you really need to be pushing it to need full phase power but maybe other chips like it more.
> 
> I notice a lot of the guides tend to totally ignore power and heat and simply set every setting to it's "most likely to be stable" setting. This is probably a good way to start testing where might be stable with a new CPU but it isn't what I would use for a final operating overclock.


Thanks so much for your feedback









I put Power Phase Control to Optimized and Power Duty Control to T.Probe for my OC at 4.5ghz


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stefan123*
> 
> I'm just as unhappy with my second 5960 as with my first. 1,175V for 4,2 ghz - not good enough. I think i'll pick up a 1660v3.


I need 1.296v for 4.2GHz to be 100% stable with prime 95 avx too, should I shot my CPU?


----------



## Agent-A01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stefan123*
> 
> I'm just as unhappy with my second 5960 as with my first. 1,175V for 4,2 ghz - not good enough. I think i'll pick up a 1660v3.


1.175 is fine, but it depends on how it scales with voltage. When 100mhz requires an additional .1v is what you should be testing.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Thanks for providing the actual data. IDK what the H is going on there. Hopefully someone else can help - a zip fiule with the bios settings (*all pages) that gave those results will help any good samaritan here.


Here it is:
https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/17948666/bios_x99_shots.zip

Many thanks.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> Here it is:
> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/17948666/bios_x99_shots.zip
> 
> Many thanks.


I need to see this page in your bios:


----------



## Attero87

Still dialing in my 5930k I got it to 4.5 core and 4.5 cache both at 1.250v stable is there a disadvantage at running the cache and the core at the same frequency? Or should I be happy with these results?


----------



## Nichismo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Attero87*
> 
> Still dialing in my 5930k I got it to 4.5 core and 4.5 cache both at 1.250v stable is there a disadvantage at running the cache and the core at the same frequency? Or should I be happy with these results?


I have my chip at 4.5 on 1.309volts, and im only at min 35 max 37 cache ratio. Ideally, the best CPUs will have their cache capable of the exact same speeds as overall frequency. I can up my cache, but ill lose stability unless I upp my vcore, and then my temps go up as well. I see a very minimal performance gain from it as well, so

Have you done any actual stress testing? I consider my chip to be pretty darn good, im very satisfied with it.


----------



## Attero87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nichismo*
> 
> I have my chip at 4.5 on 1.309volts, and im only at min 35 max 37 cache ratio. Ideally, the best CPUs will have their cache capable of the exact same speeds as overall frequency. I can up my cache, but ill lose stability unless I upp my vcore, and then my temps go up as well. I see a very minimal performance gain from it as well, so
> 
> Have you done any actual stress testing? I consider my chip to be pretty darn good, im very satisfied with it.


Ran aide64 for 24 hours and realbench for 8 and I havent incured and problem, so I'm pretty confident I have a solid chip


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I need to see this page in your bios:


I'm not on my desktop now. I will give you this screen in nine hours.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Attero87*
> 
> Still dialing in my 5930k I got it to 4.5 core and 4.5 cache both at 1.250v stable is there a disadvantage at running the cache and the core at the same frequency? Or should I be happy with these results?


yes, you should be happy... Are you not?


----------



## tistou77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Attero87*
> 
> Still dialing in my 5930k I got it to 4.5 core and 4.5 cache both at 1.250v stable is there a disadvantage at running the cache and the core at the same frequency? Or should I be happy with these results?


Stable with which bench?
Same for me for the cache at 4.5ghz (Realbench, AIDA64, XTU) but HyperPI 32M "freezes" with the cache at 4.5ghz and 1.25v (need 1.265v)


----------



## Attero87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tistou77*
> 
> Stable with which bench?
> Same for me for the cache at 4.5ghz (Realbench, AIDA64, XTU) but HyperPI 32M "freezes" with the cache at 4.5ghz and 1.25v (need 1.265v)


Aida64 and x264 hd, realbench for the first time just "freezed" on me at 6 hours


----------



## tistou77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Attero87*
> 
> Aida64 and x264 hd, realbench for the first time just "freezed" on me at 6 hours


Thanks









You can try HyperPI 32M


----------



## kael13

Hi, are there any guides for overclocking and creating a stable 24/7 clock that doesn't run at max voltage all the time?

There's a million variables in the RVE bios. I'm just after 4.2-4.4GHz on my 5820k with DRAM at 2666MHz.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kael13*
> 
> Hi, are there any guides for overclocking and creating a stable 24/7 clock that doesn't run at max voltage all the time?
> 
> There's a million variables in the RVE bios. I'm just after 4.2-4.4GHz on my 5820k with DRAM at 2666MHz.


see the guides posted here
use adaptive voltage


----------



## kael13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> see the guides posted here
> use adaptive voltage


Thanks very much. I'll have a look.


----------



## Weber

Just pointing out that a 4790k at 25% oc was considered excellent and a 5960X at 50% oc is being slammed as bad average.


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Weber*
> 
> Just pointing out that a 4790k at 25% oc was considered excellent and a 5960X at 50% oc is being slammed as bad average.


Honestly, 50% OC is like, very good, 33% OC is decently good. (5960x)

But yea, the voltage/Ghz wall is a lot closer on the 4790k than the 5960x due to their wildly different base clocks, they're on both opposite ends of the spectrum.

Essentially, the 4790k is a 4770k OCed to decent 4 Ghz for us already by Intel, the 5960x is kept at 3 ghz base clock just to keep within the 140w TDP. If they went for 200w TDP, they could do 3.8-4ghz base clock.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*


Dude, how long have you been cycling memtest pro? I was working to 200% but should I leave it longer?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Dude, how long have you been cycling memtest pro? I was working to 200% but should I leave it longer?


eh, for my 24/7 settings I ran about 5 laps with 12288 committed. Some other setings 1-2 laps. I know, the more the better, but for a bench clock, 1 lap is sufficient IMO.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Dude, how long have you been cycling memtest pro? I was working to 200% but should I leave it longer?


Hello

I normally try for at least 600% coverage with 16 instances. Over 400% gives a good indication of memory stability.


----------



## Silent Scone

Thank you both. Currently running 8 instances though. Ran it for 300% over 8 and it's been fine but had an application abort abnormally which is always dreading when you're running new timings


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Thank you both. Currently running 8 instances though. Ran it for 300% over 8 and it's been fine but had an application abort abnormally which is always dreading when you're running new timings


how much ram in each instance? 1536?


----------



## kalleklovn12

Does anyone know how much i can adjust latency on Corsair V LPX 2800? I've overclocked it to 3000mhz.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kalleklovn12*
> 
> Does anyone know how much i can adjust latency on Corsair V LPX 2800? I've overclocked it to 3000mhz.


Hello

You mean timings? You will need to test what the IMC of your CPU is capable of. 15-16-16-1T is easy with my setup.


----------



## kael13

What's a reasonable target voltage for 4.375GHz, 125 strap? Just had a crash on 1.3V, but I'm stable at 4.125GHz, 1.2V :/


----------



## kalleklovn12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kael13*
> 
> What's a reasonable target voltage for 4.375GHz, 125 strap? Just had a crash on 1.3V, but I'm stable at 4.125GHz, 1.2V :/


Maybe you've hit a "wall". It sucks. I can do 4.5 fine at 1.34v, but for 4.6 i need about 1.410 or so. Try 1.310-1.330 maybe?!


----------



## kalleklovn12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> You mean timings? You will need to test what the IMC of your CPU is capable of. 15-16-16-1T is easy with my setup.


Okey. What mem do u got?


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kalleklovn12*
> 
> Okey. What mem do u got?


Hello

Corsair LPX 2800.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Attero87*
> 
> Ran aide64 for 24 hours and realbench for 8 and I havent incured and problem, so I'm pretty confident I have a solid chip


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> see the guides posted here
> use adaptive voltage


unfortunantly that guide works for most but not for everyone.
my 5930K needs 1.29V to be 100% stable and the AUTO settings put a maximum of 1.250V.

with 1.250V I can do many things, many syntethics but not Prime95 and it is not good for me.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I need to see this page in your bios:


Hi, thanks for the reply, as promised here my screenshot.
The screen is equal on every bank.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> unfortunantly that guide works for most but not for everyone.
> my 5930K needs 1.29V to be 100% stable and the AUTO settings put a maximum of 1.250V.
> 
> with 1.250V I can do many things, many syntethics but not Prime95 and it is not good for me.
> Hi, thanks for the reply, as promised here my screenshot.
> *The screen is equal on every bank.*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


yes - that's my point (and has been for quite some time now). XMP is not stable on my rig with that ram for what ever reason. If i enter timings manually and DO NOT select XMP overclocking, it works fine. Enter ram timings manually, or use one of the presets in the bios.
[eom]


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yes - that's my point (and has been for quite some time now). XMP is not stable on my rig with that ram for what ever reason. If i enter timings manually and DO NOT select XMP overclocking, it works fine. Enter ram timings manually, or use one of the presets in the bios.
> [eom]


I have done it but the weird behaviour with the uncore frequency continue.
If I select 125MHz
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yes - that's my point (and has been for quite some time now). XMP is not stable on my rig with that ram for what ever reason. If i enter timings manually and DO NOT select XMP overclocking, it works fine. Enter ram timings manually, or use one of the presets in the bios.
> [eom]


I have disabled XMP but there is no way to get over 3GHz on 125MHz strap.
If I set 125MHz strap, mi cache ratio does not go over 3GHz.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> eh, for my 24/7 settings I ran about 5 laps with 12288 committed. Some other setings 1-2 laps. I know, the more the better, but for a bench clock, 1 lap is sufficient IMO.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> I normally try for at least 600% coverage with 16 instances. Over 400% gives a good indication of memory stability.


is this important for bench clocks only. I have been testing my memory and with some tight timings I can pass firestrike fine and aida 64 mem and cache test and I can see an improvement with the tighter timings but I get some errors with mem test. I'm not worried about 24/7 stability. for benching is error free memtest important.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> is this important for bench clocks only. I have been testing my memory and with some tight timings I can pass firestrike fine and aida 64 mem and cache test and I can see an improvement with the tighter timings but I get some errors with mem test. I'm not worried about 24/7 stability. for benching is error free memtest important.


Hello

I would not be bothering with Memtest for Windows for bench sessions.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> is this important for bench clocks only. I have been testing my memory and with some tight timings I can pass firestrike fine and aida 64 mem and cache test and I can see an improvement with the tighter timings but I get some errors with mem test. I'm not worried about 24/7 stability. for benching is error free memtest important.


as praz advised, if it survives the benchmark, why worry?


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> I would not be bothering with Memtest for Windows for bench sessions.


ya I figured as long as the bench runs and my score improves that's all that matters. Was just wondering if you thought it was important. Thanks for all your help.


----------



## Silent Scone

Hmm, I'm starting to get a little bit rattled about this Firestrike thing. My Physics scores are still way off, but they've not always been that way.

4.7 still nets 1862 C15 points (4.0 uncore), how's that compare to some? Bearing in mind obviously I'm still running the timings in my sig

EDIT:

Ok, well not sure why I hadn't tried that sooner. Seems using my original Steam copy this issue disappears. Same version!

Gremlins.


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Hmm, I'm starting to get a little bit rattled about this Firestrike thing. My Physics scores are still way off, but they've not always been that way.
> 
> 4.7 still nets 1862 C15 points, how's that compare to some? Bearing in mind obviously I'm still running the timings in my sig


Not that far off mine and the score goes up a bit with cache freq


----------



## Silent Scone

Ta, that's actually at 4.75 my score but we'll put it down to the ram and cache.

Not sure what's going on can't replicate the increased score now in FS. Say 4.75 nets me 21500 points roughly now, should be about 1000 points higher.

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2857894

*22479*

But here on the Ultra bench (score shouldn't differ that much)

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2966563

*21277*

Can someone do a run at 4.35 in C15 for me if it's convenient to do so?

C15 Score: 1709 @ 4.35 / 3.5 Uncore


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Ta, that's actually at 4.75 my score but we'll put it down to the ram and cache.
> 
> Not sure what's going on can't replicate the increased score now in FS. Say 4.75 nets me 21500 points roughly now, should be about 1000 points higher.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2857894
> 
> *22479*
> 
> But here on the Ultra bench (score shouldn't differ that much)
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2966563
> 
> *21277*
> 
> Can someone do a run at 4.35 in C15 for me if it's convenient to do so?
> 
> C15 Score: 1709 @ 4.35 / 3.5 Uncore


what's that 127.4x34 (for 2800 ram?)


----------



## Silent Scone

Nope that's on 125 for 3000.

It's ok I sorted it. Well, that anyway. It was C-states destroying the score! Has no impact on other benchmarks. I've switched to offset vid and now HW monitor is saying my CPU is running warmer (vcore is lowering) lol. What to trust! Core temp seems way off (too low).

Yes I've no idea why C-states was enabled on my benching profile either, it wasn't meant to be lol


----------



## Silent Scone

Doing a bit of experimenting on offset mode, stressing 1.165v @ 4.35ghz (0.135+)

Seems rock solid started off at 0.100 and went up. Really is no need to go that low but ...


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Doing a bit of experimenting on offset mode, stressing 1.165v @ 4.35ghz (0.135+)
> 
> Seems rock solid started off at 0.100 and went up. Really is no need to go that low but ...


offset on 125?


----------



## Silent Scone

Yep still on 125 strap.

Seems it can definitely do 1.16v. Nice little drop there


----------



## Silent Scone

CL15-16-16-32 -CR1 @ 1.35v stable and working down. Seems manual voltage was having an impact on memory stability. Why that would be is for someone else to answer


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> CL15-16-16-32 -CR1 @ 1.35v stable and working down. Seems manual voltage was having an impact on memory stability. Why that would be is for someone else to answer


dude - you're graduating to offset? What's this world coming to.


----------



## Silent Scone

lol, ask ASUS why adaptive doesn't work on anything other than 100 strap







. If I had known it would have an impact on memory stability I'd of left manual alone


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> lol, ask ASUS why adaptive doesn't work on anything other than 100 strap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . If I had known it would have an impact on memory stability I'd of left manual alone


so you must be using offset for cache? (re: memory stability? )


----------



## Creator

How important is the ring or uncore frequency? I read ideally you want 1 to 1 with the cpu but if it's not going to make a difference in performance I'm just not going to bother with it.


----------



## Silent Scone

Yes I'm using offset for cache, have been since day one
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> so you must be using offset for cache? (re: memory stability? )


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Yes I'm using offset for cache, have been since day one


Yeah, that's right... would be nice if adaptive cache got working right on 100 strap. Been sticking with fixed cache, adaptive vcore.


----------



## Asmodian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Creator*
> 
> How important is the ring or uncore frequency? I read ideally you want 1 to 1 with the cpu but if it's not going to make a difference in performance I'm just not going to bother with it.


Not very, and there isn't anything special about 1:1 except that a higher uncore would be totally pointless. There is no sweet spot at 1:1, it is simply the max that is at all helpful.


----------



## devilhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Yeah, that's right... would be nice if adaptive cache got working right on 100 strap. Been sticking with fixed cache, adaptive vcore.


same here, tryed couple times to use adaptive, offset...with 0 luck







on strap 100


----------



## nickolp1974

[email protected] 5.1G whoop! On water albeit with a bit of ice http://hwbot.org/submission/2653234_


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickolp*
> 
> [email protected] 5.1G whoop! On water albeit with a bit of ice http://hwbot.org/submission/2653234_


Pretty sweet man!


----------



## nickolp1974

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Pretty sweet man!


Thanks was quite chuffed, managed to run Pi32 at 5G no problem, first foray with some iced water and liking it so far







many things to tweak yet!!


----------



## VSG

Sweet stuff, Nick. Did you douse the rad in ice? Or have an open reservoir filled with ice?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickolp*
> 
> Thanks was quite chuffed, managed to run Pi32 at 5G no problem, first foray with some iced water and liking it so far
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> many things to tweak yet!!


I think the addiction has started, time for intervention!









Winter is coming here soon along with -25'C temperatures, that's when you put antifreeze in the loop and take the tower outside.


----------



## nickolp1974

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Sweet stuff, Nick. Did you douse the rad in ice? Or have an open reservoir filled with ice?


Thx, just a coolbox with submersible pump and loads of ice!!
Have you tested yours yet??

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> I think the addiction has started, time for intervention!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Winter is coming here soon along with -25'C temperatures, that's when you put antifreeze in the loop and take the tower outside.


If i took mine outside it would get wet through from all the rain!!


----------



## Creator

Is it normal for tri SLI to significantly lower 3dmark physics score? Mine dropped from 21K (single GPU) to 16.5K on multi GPU.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

I'm going to move down my clock for 24/7 I suppose. Even though I can pull 4.7 @ 1.375V, it doesn't seem worth it compared to what I can do with 4.5. Both passing Aida64 and real bench for an hour:

1.375V @ 4.7GHz CPU core
1.40V @ 4.6GHz CPU cache
1.95V Input voltage
70°C average CPU temp under full system load
825 watts under full system load

1.225V @ 4.5GHz CPU core
1.325V @ 4.5GHz CPU cache
Stock Input voltage
55°C average CPU temp under full system load
725 watts under full system load

My chip pulls 100 more watts at 4.7GHz compared to 4.5GHz.


----------



## SuprUsrStan

I don't get it. My chip is just weird.

I was having trouble with 1.35v @ 4.5Ghz so I went up to 1.375v @ 4.5Ghz.

Then I tried going at 1.325v @ 4.5Ghz and it did just fine with aida64 and real bench w/ open CL acceleration disabled. It is even stable at 1.33v @ 4.625.

It's strange it's fine at lower voltages than higher ones at the same settings. Even though 1.375v doesn't go above 85C









Real bench still refuses to play nice with openCL. My drivers still crash even if I run completely stock standard everything even without GPU overlocks. I'm convinced windows 8.1 and nvidia + real bench is just broken. Completely fresh install too.


----------



## [email protected]

Real bench isn't broken for me on 8.1


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> I don't get it. My chip is just weird.
> 
> I was having trouble with 1.35v @ 4.5Ghz so I went up to 1.375v @ 4.5Ghz.
> 
> Then I tried going at 1.325v @ 4.5Ghz and it did just fine with aida64 and real bench w/ open CL acceleration disabled. It is even stable at 1.33v @ 4.625.
> 
> It's strange it's fine at lower voltages than higher ones at the same settings. Even though 1.375v doesn't go above 85C
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Real bench still refuses to play nice with openCL. My drivers still crash even if I run completely stock standard everything even without GPU overlocks. I'm convinced windows 8.1 and nvidia + real bench is just broken. Completely fresh install too.


My chip does the same thing. 4.7 at 1.375V is stable, 4.7 at 1.4V+ is not. Even though temps are in check, hottest cores around 85°C. I think these chips just don't like it above ~75°C very well.

And also, Realbench is working for me on 8.1.


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Real bench isn't broken for me on 8.1


Both Realbench 2.0 and 2.2 has this problem. I'm not the only one who has this problem either. There's many documented cases of this issue with Realbench and the Lexmark portion of the test. The worst part is completely stock standard with the ram at 2133 and no gpu overlock, it's still having this issue.

http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?41322-Luxmark-OpenCL-problem

This apparently fixes the issue:
Quote:


> When we get a crash in LuxMark, and it's caused by an Nvidia driver crash where the video "recovers", this is because the driver for the card did not respond within the stock 2 second default time for the Nvidia drivers.
> 
> After reading the links below, I determined that TdrDelay was something I needed to add to my registry. Also, TdrLevel, when set to "0" will disable TDR on the card. So, if the card freezes, it will freeze hard. I didn't want that, I did want to avoid some crashes caused by hangs that may be < 10 seconds, but > 2 seconds. Feel free to tweak the setting by changing the "a" value to something less, if you want < 10 but greater than 2 seconds of delay. I rebooted after changing it, I don;t know if this is required, but just to make sure.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Creator*
> 
> Is it normal for tri SLI to significantly lower 3dmark physics score? Mine dropped from 21K (single GPU) to 16.5K on multi GPU.


21K to ~20.8K would be more normal going single to tri-sli. There is an issue with your set up.


----------



## Creator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> 21K to ~20.8K would be more normal going single to tri-sli. There is an issue with your set up.


I think I just figured out. Seems like the adaptive power setting was kicking in half way through the physics benchmarks causing my fps to drop from ~65 to ~45. Also G-Sync doesn't work with 3dmark. If I enable that I get capped at 60fps. With power management set to max performance and G-Sync off for 3dmark, I'm getting a consistent 21k with or without SLI now.


----------



## [email protected]

Lik
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> Both Realbench 2.0 and 2.2 has this problem. I'm not the only one who has this problem either. There's many documented cases of this issue with Realbench and the Lexmark portion of the test. The worst part is completely stock standard with the ram at 2133 and no gpu overlock, it's still having this issue.
> 
> http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?41322-Luxmark-OpenCL-problem
> 
> This apparently fixes the issue:


Works for me fine without needing any kind of fix.


----------



## Canis-X

Got mine up and running and did the 4.5GHz @ 1.3V test. Works pretty solid benching ReaBench and CineBench so far. Decided to try a quick and dirty validation at 5.1GHz.









http://valid.canardpc.com/rjlb7r


----------



## tistou77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> Stock Input voltage


1.80v?

Thanks


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tistou77*
> 
> 1.80v?
> 
> Thanks


Yes


----------



## tistou77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> Yes


thanks


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> Real bench still refuses to play nice with openCL. My drivers still crash even if I run completely stock standard everything even without GPU overlocks. I'm convinced windows 8.1 and nvidia + real bench is just broken. Completely fresh install too.


Same problem here, I have this problem with real bench only.


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> Same problem here, I have this problem with real bench only.


Mine is not liking it either. *sigh*


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> Mine is not liking it either. *sigh*


simply avoid using real bench


----------



## Fallendreams

Just pulled trigger on i7 5960x ,ram, and Mobo. I can't wait


----------



## Eugenius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nizzen*
> 
> You said: Just checking physics scores.
> 
> I gave you one


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> I don't get it. My chip is just weird.
> 
> I was having trouble with 1.35v @ 4.5Ghz so I went up to 1.375v @ 4.5Ghz.
> 
> Then I tried going at 1.325v @ 4.5Ghz and it did just fine with aida64 and real bench w/ open CL acceleration disabled. It is even stable at 1.33v @ 4.625.
> 
> It's strange it's fine at lower voltages than higher ones at the same settings. Even though 1.375v doesn't go above 85C
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Real bench still refuses to play nice with openCL. My drivers still crash even if I run completely stock standard everything even without GPU overlocks. I'm convinced windows 8.1 and nvidia + real bench is just broken. Completely fresh install too.


I had this issue and I think Praz answered a while back in this thread: You have to use nvidia driver 344.11 not the newer 344.16.

I also had it crash even at stock and after using 344.11, all is well again.

Hope this helps


----------



## rpjkw11

FALLENDREAMS said: Just pulled trigger on i7 5960x ,ram, and Mobo. I can't wait wheee.gif

You're gonna LOVE that build!!!!! Here's hoping you win, or even show, in the CPU lottery.


----------



## Eugenius

Even though I pulled a 9200 on Firestrike ultra with OC on my GPUs, BF4 would crash at those same settings. Just goes to show that real world apps are probably the best test of stability.

Still gotta try some 4k video rendering...


----------



## kalleklovn12

Isnt this bloody warm? Iv'e got a D5 pump/res combo, cpublock, two gpu blocks, a 280mm rad, 240mm rad and a 360 mm rad, in that spesific order. Whats wrong with my rig?!


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kalleklovn12*
> 
> Isnt this bloody warm? Iv'e got a D5 pump/res combo, cpublock, two gpu blocks, a 280mm rad, 240mm rad and a 360 mm rad, in that spesific order. Whats wrong with my rig?!


high vcore? 1.328 is not that low.


----------



## kalleklovn12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> high vcore? 1.328 is not that low.


I've ran 4.5ghz for some time now at 1.350. No problem. Now iv'e gone down a litte on vcore, still really hot. How is your temps? vcore/speed?


----------



## Stefan123

Ouch, this looks more like a good air-cooling setup. Can you check your water temperature? Drown a thermometers in your reservoir


----------



## kalleklovn12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stefan123*
> 
> Ouch, this looks more like a good air-cooling setup. Can you check your water temperature? Drown a thermometers in your reservoir


Thats axactly what i mean. Its HOT for 3 rads. The temps here are about 22-23 c.


----------



## Stefan123

Thats just crazy! You need to get the heat to the water. Check your cpu-mounting. Did you use termal paste?








What cpu-cooler are you using?


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kalleklovn12*
> 
> I've ran 4.5ghz for some time now at 1.350. No problem. Now iv'e gone down a litte on vcore, still really hot. How is your temps? vcore/speed?


with that test, as you showed in the screenshot, I get a maximum of 74c, 4.2GHz with 1.296V.
If I deselect all the tests and I select the FPU test only, my temp go up to 85c.

I think that if you do the same you will surpass the 95c.
That vcore is too high for your heatsink.


----------



## kalleklovn12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stefan123*
> 
> Thats just crazy! You need to get the heat to the water. Check your cpu-mounting. Did you use termal paste?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What cpu-cooler are you using?


Yep, but maybe too much. It took a bit more since the cpu is bigger. Maybe that was a bad idea.


----------



## kalleklovn12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> with that test, as you showed in the screenshot, I get a maximum of 74c, 4.2GHz with 1.296V.
> If I deselect all the tests and I select the FPU test only, my temp go up to 85c.
> 
> I think that if you do the same you will surpass the 95c.
> That vcore is too high for your heatsink.


Haha. And you've got a H80, and i've paid like 1000 bucks.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> high vcore? 1.328 is not that low.


Nope, especially for 4.3.

Sig


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Nope, especially for 4.3.
> Sig


if 1.330V is a normal vcore for 4.3GHz, what is your 1.16V for 4.35GHz?

Asus says that an octa core CPU that is not able to do 4.4GHz with 1.3V is below average, a 6 core CPU should do at least 100 or 200MHz more with the same vcore, says Asus.

This is why I don't trust asus anymore


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kalleklovn12*
> 
> Haha. And you've got a H80, and i've paid like 1000 bucks.


in this case you have some problem in the loop or you have some problem with the mounting.
85c with AIDA (not FPU Only) is way too much with that vcore.


----------



## kalleklovn12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> in this case you have some problem in the loop or you have some problem with the mounting.
> 85c with AIDA (not FPU Only) is way too much with that vcore.


I know! I will try to mount the cpu-block once more.


----------



## Captaincaveman

This is my CPU:

Having trouble with any overclock above 4.2, and even then it seems to need a lot of vcore (1.285v).
This is on MSI SLI Plus with 32gb of ram (if that matters).
RAM is cheapo 2133 g.skill but it runs perfectly fine at 2666 15-15-15-15-35.

Mostly everyone in this thread is using ASUS, which sometimes doesn't really help me (for example can't find LLC).

Any tips will be greatly appreciated!

edit:
Forgot to mention that I am running 2x540 and 2x360 rads all push pull for the cpu, 3 x 290 (stock at the moment) and ram. temps are not an issue unless I run the latest prime95.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> if 1.330V is a normal vcore for 4.3GHz, what is your 1.16V for 4.35GHz?
> 
> Asus says that an octa core CPU that is not able to do 4.4GHz with 1.3V is below average, a 6 core CPU should do at least 100 or 200MHz more with the same vcore, says Asus.
> 
> This is why I don't trust asus anymore


They can only work with what samples they have. It's a lottery


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> They can only work with what samples they have. It's a lottery


you don't answered my previous question








1.160V for 4.35GHz is a real kick ass overclock.


----------



## DrGenocide

Just finished mine, I think the first X99M score on this board. Shame, I wish I could have gotten it higher, but my rig is air cooled after all. At least I pushed my ram up to 3200mhz.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrGenocide*
> 
> Just finished mine, I think the first X99M score on this board. Shame, I wish I could have gotten it higher, but my rig is air cooled after all. At least I pushed my ram up to 3200mhz.


Can you start prime95 with that OC or CPUz is The only app you can use? XD


----------



## DrGenocide

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> Can you start prime95 with that OC or CPUz is The only app you can use? XD


Ran prime95 for an hour when I ate lunch, came back and it was still running. ^.^

Forgot to take a screenie though, I was pretty excited the OC held.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrGenocide*
> 
> Ran prime95 for an hour when I ate lunch, came back and it was still running. ^.^
> 
> Forgot to take a screenie though, I was pretty excited the OC held.


Good chip than


----------



## DrGenocide

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> Good chip than


I was disappointed it couldn't hit 4.3 at 1.3v like some of these other people but that was most likely due to it overheating.

I'm almost tempted to move this over to my water rig to see what it can do.


----------



## Nichismo

I didnt feel very happy at first but now that time has gone on, I feel pretty good about my chip. Now that winter is coming around too, temps are really good in my room, I usually never exceed 70c during prime or CINEBENCH and im only at 1.309v for 4504mhz, ive added more voltage as of late just because it gave me peace of mind and I had the headroom for it. Even upping the memory overclock doesnt seem to affect the CPU at all (just using 100cpu strap/blck, 2800mhz dram at 1.25v) I was worried about this in the past. my 4770k temps would spike ridiculously when I started raising my memory clocks.


----------



## Cr4zy

Got my 5960X to 4.5, with a silly amount of vcore, but it really loves the volts :x


http://valid.x86.fr/8p3987


----------



## Jpmboy

check that you have enough cache voltage (and Vin) if higher clocks were unstable. For a couple of weeks I have been benching this 5960X at 4.7 with 1.425V in bios. A few tricks and tweaks.. now she's runnin' solid 4.7 with 1.385V set in bios. Certainly not the best cpu around here (MyDog has that title IMO), but may be getting better with age (and my weak understanding of this platform).


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> check that you have enough cache voltage (and Vin) if higher clocks were unstable. For a couple of weeks I have been benching this 5960X at 4.7 with 1.425V in bios. A few tricks and tweaks.. now she's runnin' solid 4.7 with 1.385V set in bios. Certainly not the best cpu around here (MyDog has that title IMO), but may be getting better with age (and my weak understanding of this platform).
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


How much cache voltage and vin(did you mean vccin?) do you recommend


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> How much cache voltage and vin(did you mean vccin?) do you recommend


that obviously depends on the clocks. for the 4.7/4.4 above, the cache is at 1.35, Vin is at 1.95V


----------



## Cr4zy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> check that you have enough cache voltage (and Vin) if higher clocks were unstable. For a couple of weeks I have been benching this 5960X at 4.7 with 1.425V in bios. A few tricks and tweaks.. now she's runnin' solid 4.7 with 1.385V set in bios. Certainly not the best cpu around here (MyDog has that title IMO), but may be getting better with age (and my weak understanding of this platform).


Thanks, i'm still playing with it now and again (between working and gaming haha) I've got some more voltage on both my cache and Vin, but it can probably go higher, i'll see when I get another chance!


----------



## i7monkey

So is Haswell-E a dud? What's the verdict, is the jury still out?


----------



## Creator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i7monkey*
> 
> So is Haswell-E a dud? What's the verdict, is the jury still out?


DDR4 pricing is the only dud right now, imo. Otherwise I'm loving my new 5960x. It's really awesome with a M2 SSD installed too. I'm running 2 CUDA calculations in the background that are loading two of my Titans, while playing Planetside 2 on the third Titan. There's still so much CPU available even with all of this running I could get a VMs running in the background and dedicate one thread each to them (I used to have a small profitable VM farm - not sure it still would be these days but I may give it a shot again).

This is just amazing for a power user. So much power in one box. For the average though, probably a dud when Z97 is already overkill. Probably a dud as well if you're coming from a 3930K or 4930K.


----------



## AHN JONG HYUN

5960x 4.5ghz 1.279v stablity finshed ^^





http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8829769


----------



## Silent Scone

Stability being 3dM11 and C15 lol?


----------



## Wille

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Creator*
> 
> DDR4 pricing is the only dud right now, imo. Otherwise I'm loving my new 5960x. It's really awesome with a M2 SSD installed too. I'm running 2 CUDA calculations in the background that are loading two of my Titans, while playing Planetside 2 on the third Titan. There's still so much CPU available even with all of this running I could get a VMs running in the background and dedicate one thread each to them (I used to have a small profitable VM farm - not sure it still would be these days but I may give it a shot again).
> 
> This is just amazing for a power user. So much power in one box. For the average though, probably a dud when Z97 is already overkill. Probably a dud as well if you're coming from a 3930K or 4930K.


This. Seeing how an overclocked 5960X blazes through a 3d rendering is certain to put a smile on your face.









You might want to get a base DDR4 kit for now and upgrade next year, when something fast and cheaper is out. I'm just running 16 GB Crucial 2133/C15 vanilla for now.


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eugenius*
> 
> I had this issue and I think Praz answered a while back in this thread: You have to use nvidia driver 344.11 not the newer 344.16.
> 
> I also had it crash even at stock and after using 344.11, all is well again.
> 
> Hope this helps


So is 344.11 the good one or 344.16?


----------



## AHN JONG HYUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Stability being 3dM11 and C15 lol?


photo is result of stablity...

and i saw your fs physics benchscore lol..

i think that this score is low lol nevertheless 4.86ghz...lol

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2839032 ...cheer up baby~~^^

maybe 4.86 ghz stblity is difficult.,.....


----------



## Silent Scone

That was with c states enabled if it's the one I'm thinking of, seeing as this was with RAM at XMP, seems about right to me?









http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2842018

15k, you're nearly there. Just another 1,000 points to go









Cheer up baby









Unless of course you're comparing physics scores across 3DM11 and FS which is plain silly...


----------



## AHN JONG HYUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> That was with c states enabled if it's the one I'm thinking of, seeing as this was with RAM at XMP, seems about right to me?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2842018
> 
> 15k, you're nearly there. Just another 1,000 points to go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and c state off .... xmp no.... i am not you...
> 
> Don't be fooled.


----------



## Silent Scone

no because if you were you'd be able to beat my FS score









Don't get so defensive bro. I don't know what you mean with all this this never the less neverland nonsense. If you're trying to wrongly suggest that 4.86 - circa 23k is low then you need to let it go, because it's not lol.

I know English isn't your first language but that doesn't give you a free pass to be an angry fish wife. I just assumed from your post showing those two benchmarks that this is what you used to test stability...


----------



## AHN JONG HYUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> no because if you were you'd be able to beat my FS score
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't get so defensive bro. I don't know what you mean with all this this never the less neverland nonsense. If you're trying to wrongly suggest that 4.86 - circa 23k is low then you need to let it go, because it's not lol


nevertheless, yet, nonetheless <--all synonymity

yout 4.86ghz stablity is difficult^^

bye~boy~


----------



## Silent Scone

You can be our new mascot


----------



## AHN JONG HYUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> You can be our new mascot


you r my hero lol.....

i love your nonsense,,,very very~~^^


----------



## Creator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AHN JONG HYUN*
> 
> 5960x 4.5ghz 1.279v stablity finshed ^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8829769


What is your uncore and DDR4 speed and CL? I'm only scoring 1765cb and 21k physics score in 3dmark compared to you (at 4.5ghz). And is EIST enabled?


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Creator*
> 
> What is your uncore and DDR4 speed and CL? I'm only scoring 1765cb and 21k physics score in 3dmark compared to you (at 4.5ghz). And is EIST enabled?


At 4.5GHz core/uncore and 3000MHz Cl15 ram, I'm only hitting 1785.


----------



## Silent Scone

Old one from 4.35 / 3.5 uncore


----------



## AHN JONG HYUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Creator*
> 
> What is your uncore and DDR4 speed and CL? I'm only scoring 1765cb and 21k physics score in 3dmark compared to you (at 4.5ghz). And is EIST enabled?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Creator*
> 
> What is your uncore and DDR4 speed and CL? I'm only scoring 1765cb and 21k physics score in 3dmark compared to you (at 4.5ghz). And is EIST enabled?


no eist. no c1 state ..
c15 15 15 35 1t 2666mhz..


----------



## devilhead

With 4.5ghz 1.19v, 4.3 ghz cache and crappy 2133 ram, i got - 1775








edit: tested one more time, just after reboot, got 1795


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AHN JONG HYUN*
> 
> 5960x 4.5ghz 1.279v stablity finshed ^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8829769


How do you know it is "stable"

What is your definition of stable and what tests did you use?


----------



## AHN JONG HYUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> How do you know it is "stable"
> 
> What is your definition of stable and what tests did you use?


do you know 'linx 0.6.4'?

try ...

may be difficult









xtu 4.5ghz 2301..

anything else? lol

and i want to see your test to stable 5960x


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AHN JONG HYUN*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> How do you know it is "stable"
> 
> What is your definition of stable and what tests did you use?
> 
> 
> 
> do you know 'linx 0.6.4'?
> 
> try ...
> 
> may be difficult
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xtu 4.5ghz 2301..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anything else? lol
> 
> and i want to see your test to stable 5960x
Click to expand...

I try to go by Asus Realbench but I can't get that stable at all









Aida64 is easy to pass and my chip can do 4.625 @ 1.35v or less on aida64 but Asus Realbench is no good for me even at 1.4+ at 4.5Ghz. Give that program a try.

http://rog.asus.com/321702014/news/realbench-v2-2-available-to-download/

Choose the stress test option. Tell me how it goes


----------



## AHN JONG HYUN

5960x 4.7ghz r15









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> I try to go by Asus Realbench but I can't get that stable at all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aida64 is easy to pass and my chip can do 4.625 @ 1.35v or less on aida64 but Asus Realbench is no good for me even at 1.4+ at 4.5Ghz. Give that program a try.


linx cpu stress 100. ram stress 100 .

ok i will try realbench..

you try linx 0.6.4

may be very difficulty lol


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AHN JONG HYUN*
> 
> do you know 'linx 0.6.4'?
> 
> try ...
> 
> may be difficult
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anything else? lol
> 
> and i want to see your test to stable 5960x


What cooling do you use?


----------



## AHN JONG HYUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> What cooling do you use?


water cooling~^^


----------



## SuprUsrStan

That looks like a MORA 1080? You probably have either 9x 120mm fans or 4x 180mm fans?


----------



## AHN JONG HYUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> That looks like a MORA 1080? You probably have either 9x 120mm fans or 4x 180mm fans?


yep mora 140x9


----------



## xarot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AHN JONG HYUN*
> 
> do you know 'linx 0.6.4'?
> 
> try ...
> 
> may be difficult


I am using LinX 0.6.5 which is newer, and I have hard time going beyond 4.1 GHz at any reasonable voltage. Newer one from here: http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?201670-LinX-A-simple-Linpack-interface/page36

I can't remember exactly, but I think I am getting close to 300 GFlops with CPU at 4 GHz and RAM at 2133 CL15. 'ALL' mem used in stress.

My 5960X needs 1.295 V for 4 GHz in LinX for 25 rounds max memory used.


----------



## AHN JONG HYUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xarot*
> 
> I am using LinX 0.6.5 which is newer, and I have hard time going beyond 4.1 GHz at any reasonable voltage. Newer one from here: http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?201670-LinX-A-simple-Linpack-interface/page36
> 
> I can't remember exactly, but I think I am getting close to 300 GFlops with CPU at 4 GHz and RAM at 2133 CL15. 'ALL' mem used in stress.
> 
> My 5960X needs 1.295 V for 4 GHz in LinX for 25 rounds max memory used.


good^^

and linx 0.6,5 is very hard^^


----------



## AHN JONG HYUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xarot*
> 
> I am using LinX 0.6.5 which is newer, and I have hard time going beyond 4.1 GHz at any reasonable voltage. Newer one from here: http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?201670-LinX-A-simple-Linpack-interface/page36
> 
> I can't remember exactly, but I think I am getting close to 300 GFlops with CPU at 4 GHz and RAM at 2133 CL15. 'ALL' mem used in stress.
> 
> My 5960X needs 1.295 V for 4 GHz in LinX for 25 rounds max memory used.


and my old 5960x's linx 0.6.5 .4.5ghz 1.295v
gflops 325 ..









this cpu is sold ...


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> At 4.5GHz core/uncore and 3000MHz Cl15 ram, I'm only hitting 1785.


still looking for an R15 score with cpuZ showing clock speed...


----------



## AHN JONG HYUN

5960x 4.7ghz

1910 cb

3200 c13 15 15 35 1t


----------



## Creator

2000 or bust!









That will probably be the benchmark for the golden 5960X. The rest of us will have to settle for 1600-1900.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AHN JONG HYUN*
> 
> no eist. no c1 state ..
> c15 15 15 35 1t 2666mhz..


I will try these when I get home. I was running eist and c1 on, and 2666mhz c16 2t. Hopefully that can boost me to 1800. That is my goal. To be 1800 R15 rock solid stable too. I don't want to clock further because AIDA64 stress was reporting 190-195W average load (on the blend test too) and above 4.5ghz is probably going to become exponentially more difficult to get stable.


----------



## SuprUsrStan

@AHN JONG HYUN

How did real bench work for you?


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> still looking for an R15 score with cpuZ showing clock speed...


Why? It's nothing special.


----------



## AHN JONG HYUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> @AHN JONG HYUN
> 
> How did real bench work for you?


wait dude^^

and you try linx 0.6.4????????

just try it... i will expect you

and i disbaled eist,speed step...


----------



## tistou77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AHN JONG HYUN*
> 
> 5960x 4.7ghz
> 
> 1910 cb
> 
> 3200 c13 15 15 35 1t


With what Vcore and CPU Cache?

Thanks


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AHN JONG HYUN*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> @AHN JONG HYUN
> 
> How did real bench work for you?
> 
> 
> 
> wait dude^^
> 
> and you try linx 0.6.4????????
> 
> just try it... i will expect you
Click to expand...

I'm at work









I'll do it when I get home.


----------



## AHN JONG HYUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Creator*
> 
> 2000 or bust!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That will probably be the benchmark for the golden 5960X. The rest of us will have to settle for 1600-1900.
> I will try these when I get home. I was running eist and c1 on, and 2666mhz c16 2t. Hopefully that can boost me to 1800. That is my goal. To be 1800 R15 rock solid stable too. I don't want to clock further because AIDA64 stress was reporting 190-195W average load (on the blend test too) and above 4.5ghz is probably going to become exponentially more difficult to get stable.


hm ok~~

i thnik that you cannot acquire over 1800 on your method..

but i cheer ..


----------



## Silent Scone

More importantly what VDIMM


----------



## AHN JONG HYUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> I'm at work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll do it when I get home.


yep ^^ work hard...

but it is time to sleep in my country.....


----------



## AHN JONG HYUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tistou77*
> 
> With what Vcore and CPU Cache?
> 
> Thanks


sorry this is secret ^^


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AHN JONG HYUN*
> 
> sorry this is secret ^^


...


----------



## Silent Scone

rofl. Bless him


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> Why? It's nothing special.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


always good to see them together.. as you did, but the question wasn't for you.









edit: ah, as suspected.


----------



## VSG

lol he was quite a peach in the KPE owner's thread too


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> always good to see them together.. as you did, but the question wasn't for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: ah, as suspected.


But you quoted me lol


----------



## AHN JONG HYUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> lol he was quite a peach in the KPE owner's thread too


yep, you r very arrogant always^^

i will bless you..


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xarot*
> 
> I am using LinX 0.6.5 which is newer, and I have hard time going beyond 4.1 GHz at any reasonable voltage. Newer one from here: http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?201670-LinX-A-simple-Linpack-interface/page36
> 
> I can't remember exactly, but I think I am getting close to 300 GFlops with CPU at 4 GHz and RAM at 2133 CL15. 'ALL' mem used in stress.
> 
> My 5960X needs 1.295 V for 4 GHz in LinX for 25 rounds max memory used.


it's normal. you are one of the few that use a real test to check for stability.
most people here do one runs of cinebench and it's all.


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AHN JONG HYUN*
> 
> sorry this is secret ^^


1.5 vcore and 1.45 V on cache with 1,75 vdimm


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> it's normal. you are one of the few that use a real test to check for stability.
> most people here do one runs of cinebench and it's all.


I don't think anyone here would consider running cinebench to be stable.


----------



## AHN JONG HYUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> 1.5 vcore and 1.45 V on cache with 1,75 vdimm


oh...

yep.. 1.45vcore and 1.59 vdimm

not stable but benchmark setting..


----------



## Kimir

Oh you, stop it. Everywhere you go, you take people from above.
That was the case in the KPE thread and now here, I know language is the barrier, but your manner doesn't help.


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AHN JONG HYUN*
> 
> oh...
> 
> yep.. 1.45vcore and 1.59 vdimm
> 
> not stable but benchmark setting..


...and was just kidding









Well I guess for benchmark it's good, I'm running 4.9/4.7 GHz Core/Cahce with 1.48 vcore and 1.45 V on cache but only 1.39 vdimm at 3200 C14-14-15-18 1T

CB15 high score so far is 1969


----------



## AHN JONG HYUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> ...and was just kidding
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well I guess for benchmark it's good, I'm running 4.9/4.7 GHz Core/Cahce with 1.48 vcore and 1.45 V on cache but only 1.39 vdimm at 3200 C14-14-15-18 1T
> 
> CB15 high score so far is 1969


yep i saw your golden 5960x...

good cpu...

i envy you...


----------



## devilhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> Why? It's nothing special.


hmm, my CPU 4.5ghz(tested with 1.15v, but for full stability need almost 1.19v







), cache 4300, and memory 2133mhz


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AHN JONG HYUN*
> 
> yep i saw your golden 5960x...
> 
> good cpu...
> 
> i envy you...


I don't believe it's golden but it's good, I think Devilhead has a similar one.

Quick and dirty CB15 here now.


----------



## AHN JONG HYUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> I don't believe it's golden but it's good, I think Devilhead has a similar one.
> 
> Quick and dirty CB15 here now.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> I don't believe it's golden but it's good, I think Devilhead has a similar one.
> 
> Quick and dirty CB15 here now.


It's at least a silvery gold.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> lol he was quite a peach in the KPE owner's thread too


for sure!!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> I don't believe it's golden but it's good, I think Devilhead has a similar one.
> 
> Quick and dirty CB15 here now.


dude - was that cpu doin' 4.8 at way less than 1.4V before?


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> It's at least a silvery gold.


My vantage point is the Hailea water cooler in my loop, I get total controll on water and CPU temps


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> dude - was that cpu doin' 4.8 at way less than 1.4V before?


Hmm that should have been a 4.9 run, let me do that again


----------



## AHN JONG HYUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> My vantage point is the Hailea water cooler in my loop, I get total controll on water and CPU temps


what is Hailea water cooler?


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AHN JONG HYUN*
> 
> what is Hailea water cooler?


http://www.hailea.com/e-hailea/product1/HC-500A.htm

and other models in there. Just an aquarium chiller that can be used to get lower temps but best for benching only and you need a powerful variant to handle Haswell-E and hot GPUs.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Hmm that should have been a 4.9 run, let me do that again


Can you bench 5.0?


----------



## AHN JONG HYUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> http://www.hailea.com/e-hailea/product1/HC-500A.htm
> 
> and other models in there. Just an aquarium chiller that can be used to get lower temps but best for benching only and you need a powerful variant to handle Haswell-E and hot GPUs.


thank you very much


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AHN JONG HYUN*
> 
> thank you very much


you can probably find one at you local pet supermarket or a place where you can buy fishtanks and fish


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> you can probably find one at you local pet supermarket or a place where you can buy fishtanks and fish


Reminds me of a dream I had where I put a betta fish in my water cooling loop...


----------



## AHN JONG HYUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> you can probably find one at you local pet supermarket or a place where you can buy fishtanks and fish


----------



## marc0053

Nice 5960x OC guide here from Steve at Tweaktown if this hasn't been posted yet:
http://www.tweaktown.com/guides/6755/intel-core-i7-5960x-extreme-edition-s-spec-qfra-cpu-overclocking-guide/index.html


----------



## xarot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AHN JONG HYUN*
> 
> and my old 5960x's linx 0.6.5 .4.5ghz 1.295v
> gflops 325 ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this cpu is sold ...


I got more by tuning voltages with CPU at 4 GHz and RAM at 2133.


----------



## Kimir

Turn off hyperthreading and it will increase further.







(or is it no longer the case nowadays?)


----------



## AHN JONG HYUN

linx 0.6.5


----------



## AHN JONG HYUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xarot*
> 
> I got more by tuning voltages with CPU at 4 GHz and RAM at 2133.


yep good


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xarot*
> 
> I got more by tuning voltages with CPU at 4 GHz and RAM at 2133.


I discovered that Linx in that configuration is the test that cause cause more overheating on my system.
I get 91c at 1.3V with H80i running that test.
Never seen such a high temperature with other software.


----------



## xarot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> I discovered that Linx in that configuration is the test that cause cause more overheating on my system.
> I get 91c at 1.3V with H80i running that test.
> Never seen such a high temperature with other software.


Yeah, it literally burns the CPU. But on Ivy-E, if I ran longer periods of Prime95, I would eventually hit about the same temps anyway. I haven't run any Prime95 yet on this CPU.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Turn off hyperthreading and it will increase further.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (or is it no longer the case nowadays?)


I can't say for sure as I haven't tested. Awesome jump on GFlops from Ivy-E though, I got ~174 on [email protected] GHz and 32 GB 1866 RAM. On [email protected] it was around ~84.. nice to compare GFlops IMO


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AHN JONG HYUN*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> @AHN JONG HYUN
> 
> How did real bench work for you?
> 
> 
> 
> wait dude^^
> 
> and you try linx 0.6.4????????
> 
> just try it... i will expect you
Click to expand...

I'm at work









I'll do it when I get home.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *xarot*
> 
> I got more by tuning voltages with CPU at 4 GHz and RAM at 2133.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I discovered that Linx in that configuration is the test that cause cause more overheating on my system.
> I get 91c at 1.3V with H80i running that test.
> Never seen such a high temperature with other software.
Click to expand...

I gave LinX a try and I got similar results and I'm running two alpha cool 480 UT60's dedicated just to the CPU loop. I had to drop my 1.375v @ 4.625Ghz OC down to about 1.3v with 4.4Ghz. Not worth it IMO just to stay under the thermal limit.


----------



## AHN JONG HYUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> I'm at work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll do it when I get home.
> I gave LinX a try and I got similar results and I'm running two alpha cool 480 UT60's dedicated just to the CPU loop. I had to drop my 1.375v @ 4.625Ghz OC down to about 1.3v with 4.4Ghz. Not worth it IMO just to stay under the thermal limit.


ok~try linx 0.6.4

maybe more easier









this is my linx 0.6.4. tset...

and i will test realbench after work


----------



## Creator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> I gave LinX a try and I got similar results and I'm running two alpha cool 480 UT60's dedicated just to the CPU loop. I had to drop my 1.375v @ 4.625Ghz OC down to about 1.3v with 4.4Ghz. Not worth it IMO just to stay under the thermal limit.


I hit 100C within 30 seconds LinX 0.65 with 5960X at 4.5ghz 1.3v and reboot. It went from 30C to 60C for a few seconds, and then just spiked to 100C so quickly. That's with 2x360 radiators (GPUs idling) and 2x pumps at medium speed. Forget me trying to get that stable. I'd need chilled water or freezing cold air in the room to maybe be able to pull it off. AIDA64 on the other hand might reach 75C and that's with it reporting 200W power usage. LinX is the kind of **** that will blow up your motherboard. I don't even want to know how much power must have been drawn for me to hit 100C on water.

Is there anything in between AIDA64 and LinX 0.65? Something a bit more stressful than AIDA64 but not as overkill as LinX.


----------



## AHN JONG HYUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Creator*
> 
> I hit 100C with LinX 0.65 with 5960X at 4.5ghz 1.3v and reboot. That's with 2x360 radiators (GPUs idling) and 2x pumps at medium speed. Forget me trying to get that stable. I'd need chilled water or freezing cold air in the room to maybe be able to pull it off. AIDA64 on the other hand might reach 75C and that's with it reporting 200W power usage. LinX is the kind of **** that will blow up your motherboard. I don't even want to know how much power must have been drawn for me to hit 100C on water.
> 
> Is there anything in between AIDA64 and LinX 0.65?


linx 0.6.5 stress both cpu and ram 100% ....


----------



## lilchronic

use x264 stability test or real bench


----------



## AHN JONG HYUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> use x264 stability test or real bench


how do you think about linx..

i want to hear your opinion..

thank you..


----------



## lilchronic

i dont use it so cant really say.

but i know it makes temps go to high and that alone will cause instability.


----------



## AHN JONG HYUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> i dont use it so cant really say.
> 
> but i know it makes temps go to high and that alone will cause instability.


ok~thank you.


----------



## Silent Scone

lol running 16 instances of memtest causes the Nvidia driver to stop responding and recover every so often. Doesn't seem to matter what timings are used. Memtest never reports an error


----------



## xarot

I use LinX mainly because that's just my method for a stability test and it has been for several Intel generations. Also too low GFlops have been a good indicator if some voltage just isn't correct when overclocking (GFlops must INCREASE instead of decrease







). It's a ridiculously stressfull test, I even got my system to fully shut down when I tried 1.39 V. But my CPU is not a good one either, so I'm stuck in lower clocks anyway. After fine-tuning LinX, I move onto Prime95 and try to run it 8-14 hours to confirm stability. It takes a lot of time but so far this has been a bulletproof method for my overclocks. While gaming my CPU temps are 25-30 Celcius lower.

If you want to use LinX, it's best to use the latest version with latest Linpack binaries. Why not going all the way if you want to use it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> lol running 16 instances of memtest causes the Nvidia driver to stop responding and recover every so often. Doesn't seem to matter what timings are used. Memtest never reports an error


VCCSA maybe?


----------



## Silent Scone

Worth a shot I guess. systems been fine otherwise, testing 8 instances with 75% allocation is fine. 16 instances just throws it over. CPU is definitely stable.

Just goes to show I think people when using memtest specifically should run full 16 instances though on the 5960. Seen a lot of people running 12 or 8


----------



## sblantipodi

Hi,
I noticed that highering cache voltage helps a lot in stability, also with cache at default frequency.
CPU 4.2GHz, Uncore 3GHz (I cannot increase it)
I increased the cache voltage using offset +0.2v and I set the vcore to 1.250v with a maximum of 1.262v due to LLC8.

I noticed that my CPU loves LLC8 for stability.
CPU at 4.2GHz with 127.3BLCK and 33 multiplier.
In this way the system is rock solid. I can push it hard with every benchmark linx and prime 28 is a no problem, temperature with Linx is up to 85c, 81c with Prime 95.

The only problem occurs with warm reboot.
When I do a warm reboot I get a bd error or a boot loop.

What is the cause of this behaviour?
I noticed that system agent push the voltage to 1.250v when in auto, I have the ram at 3055MHz.

Is there some suggestion to solve the warm reboot bd error or boot loop.

I never experienced this problem with 1.3V on vcore, but is there a way to not increase vcore and don't have a warm reboot error?
It is very stable with 1.250V on vcore I don't want to raise vcore anymore.
Thanks.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xarot*
> 
> VCCSA maybe?


Thanks for the suggestion









It would seem raising from 0.98v to 1.016v has done the trick. Again I'd definitely recommend anyone who's flaunting fancy timings on here to complete 400% at 16 instances, you might be surprised.


----------



## AHN JONG HYUN

5960x 4.7ghz 3d mark 11

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8837015

Physics score 23147


----------



## Silent Scone

Run Firestrike Physics


----------



## AHN JONG HYUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Run Firestrike Physics


Run 3d mark 11 Physics..

don't bother me ..

Nice words for nice words.


----------



## Silent Scone




----------



## AHN JONG HYUN

cheer up..

me get off work..

guy ~work hard .

bye


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AHN JONG HYUN*
> 
> 5960x 4.7ghz 3d mark 11
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8837015
> 
> Physics score 23147


5960X 4.7 GHz 3DMark Firestrike Extreme

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3037577

Physics score 23254


----------



## AHN JONG HYUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> 5960X 4.7 GHz 3DMark Firestrike Extreme
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3037577
> 
> Physics score 23254


ok~good

5960x 4.8ghz 3dmark Fs

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3012923

23553







but i already saw your score 4.9ghz ....


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AHN JONG HYUN*
> 
> ok~
> 
> 5960X 4.7 GHz 3DMark fs
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3012923
> 
> Physics score 23553


So this is a competition now









So please give me some more information on cache, memspeed and timings pleas


----------



## Silent Scone

stop using Windows 7, it's annoying


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> stop using Windows 7, it's annoying


I use both Win7 and 8.1 on this rig, dual boot FTW


----------



## AHN JONG HYUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> So this is a competition now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So please give me some more information on cache, memspeed and timings pleas


not 4.7ghz but 4.8ghz...23553

i miswrited...


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> I use both Win7 and 8.1 on this rig, dual boot FTW


Run 4.7 on Windows 8.1 for us?

What are your ram timings at for that run? I need to re-run my 4.7 runs since figuring out c-states was abolishing my scores


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AHN JONG HYUN*
> 
> not 4.7 but 4.8ghz...
> 
> i miswrited...


So you're trying to cheat me









Still a good score









I can do 4.8 too, but not untill I'm off work in five hours








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Run 4.7 on Windows 8.1 for us?
> 
> What are your ram timings at for that run? I need to re-run my 4.7 runs since figuring out c-states was abolishing my scores


Why are you messing with C states?

I'm using Adaptive vcore and controlling C states by Windows Power Options


----------



## AHN JONG HYUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> So you're trying to cheat me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still a good score
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can do 4.8 too, but not untill I'm off work in five hours


i envy you~~

you already break 4.9ghz~~~

i already bought four 5960x cpus......cry..cry...


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> So you're trying to cheat me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still a good score
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can do 4.8 too, but not untill I'm off work in five hours
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you messing with C states?


Not so much messing, but I leave them on as it has no impact on anything. Other than this test for some reason.

I wasn't aware they were active on my bench profile though


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AHN JONG HYUN*
> 
> i envy you~~
> 
> you already break 4.9ghz~~~
> 
> i already bought four 5960x cpus......cry..cry...


I just got lucky with my first so no need to buy another









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Not so much messing, but I leave them on as it has no impact on anything. Other than this test for some reason.
> 
> I wasn't aware they were active on my bench profile though


How are C-states impacting 3DMark?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> I just got lucky with my first so no need to buy another
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How are C-states impacting 3DMark?


Massively. Why I don't know, I've taken it up with Futuremark. Windows 8.1 - C states enabled at any level results in up to a 1000 point decrease in physics score


----------



## AHN JONG HYUN

oh...

you are very lucky..


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Massively. Why I don't know, I've taken it up with Futuremark. Windows 8.1 - C states enabled at any level results in up to a 1000 point decrease in physics score


Not sure I follow you here, by C-states do you mean CPU downclocking in anyway?


----------



## devilhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AHN JONG HYUN*
> 
> ok~good
> 
> 5960x 4.8ghz 3dmark Fs
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3012923
> 
> 23553
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but i already saw your score 4.9ghz ....


http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2956950
don't remember clock, maybe 4.9ghz, but know that memory 2133mhz stock







) and win7


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Not sure I follow you here, by C-states do you mean CPU downclocking in anyway?


No, it's exactly as I say. enabling any C-states whether it be from C1E to C7 or all - results in a decreased physics score. Having them disabled completely the issue is gone.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devilhead*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2956950
> don't remember clock, maybe 4.9ghz, but know that memory 2133mhz stock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) and win7


Physics in FS is extremely memory / timing sensitive


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> No, it's exactly as I say. enabling any C-states whether it be from C1E to C7 or all - results in a decreased physics score. Having them disabled completely the issue is gone.


So I need to test that too when I get home today.


----------



## Silent Scone

Yah can do! I just wanted to see what you score in 8.1 with 4.7









Seems on X99 that FS is very memory sensitive too


----------



## AHN JONG HYUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devilhead*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2956950
> don't remember clock, maybe 4.9ghz, but know that memory 2133mhz stock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) and win7


yep...good 4.9ghz..

and i will buy another 5960x.

cry cry cry ..


----------



## AHN JONG HYUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devilhead*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2956950
> don't remember clock, maybe 4.9ghz, but know that memory 2133mhz stock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) and win7


can you run 3d mark 11 physics??

thank you..


----------



## devilhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AHN JONG HYUN*
> 
> can you run 3d mark 11 physics??
> 
> thank you..


I need to have good ambient, to run 4.9ghz, now 25 room temp. And 29C loop, so it is far to hot. Maybe at weekend.


----------



## AHN JONG HYUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> So I need to test that too when I get home today.


http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2840864

refer my win 8.1 4.7ghz score...2133 ram 42 cache

and my win7 4.7 ghz score is 22500...

in my case not different...


----------



## AHN JONG HYUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devilhead*
> 
> I need to have good ambient, to run 4.9ghz, now 25 room temp. And 29C loop, so it is far to hot. Maybe at weekend.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AHN JONG HYUN*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2840864
> 
> refer my win 8.1 4.7ghz score...2133 ram 42 cache
> 
> and my win7 4.7 ghz score is 22500...
> 
> in my case not different...


meh, same as mine. Care to show proof of ram speed?

It's just you lie a lot and I'm genuinely trying to figure something out


----------



## AHN JONG HYUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> meh, same as mine. Care to show proof of ram speed?
> 
> It's just you lie a lot and I'm genuinely trying to figure something out


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> meh, same as mine. Care to show proof of ram speed?
> 
> It's just you lie a lot and I'm genuinely trying to figure something out


omg i arleady format....

this link was old....
and not problem in win 8.1


----------



## Yuhfhrh

LinX 0.6.5 is brutal!

I can "pass" at 4.5GHz 1.275V on the default test, but I'm definitely throttling (only getting 350 Gflops).

My CPU temperature hits 95C+, and over 450 watts flow through the CPU!









I'm never running that crap on my PC again.


----------



## Silent Scone

Well if you get a chance to re-run it I'd be interested to see a legit screenshot with 4.7 on Win 8.1 with 2133 ram speed and / or 3000.

No problem if not.

lol Yuhfhrh


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> lol Yuhfhrh


I can't believe that software can be so harsh compared to video rendering.

Edit: I feel like it's trying to calculate the meaning of life or something. Poor baby tries so hard!


----------



## SuprUsrStan

@AHN JONG HYUN

I found that LinX 0.6.4 doesn't seem to be as stressful to my Realbench. Realbench seems to fail for me a lot easier than LinX. That and Realbench actually produces more heat than LinX 0.6.4

Here's some idea of temperatures with my water loop. The screenshot was taken when the loop was already at equilibrium after running for a couple hours.

Looks like there's probably more headroom. I might even be able to push 1.375v @ 4.625 with this program.


----------



## Silent Scone

Yeah a few people have noticed the same it's totally unrealistic, I'm all for harsh but when it's putting dangerous amounts of heat through it compared to daily procedures it's just pointless.

I'll be happy when I'm able to get 16 instances of memtest stable with Command Rate 1


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Yeah a few people have noticed the same it's totally unrealistic, I'm all for harsh but when it's putting dangerous amounts of heat through it compared to daily procedures it's just pointless.
> 
> I'll be happy when I'm able to get 16 instances of memtest stable with Command Rate 1


Just stick with 2T, I like to give myself lots of leeway for ram stability. Besides ram benchmarks, where else will you notice the difference between 1T and 2T?









Ran 0.6.5 at stock. The CPU temperature only hits a max of 47C, and a max of 145 watts. 260 GFlops. Huge difference.


----------



## AHN JONG HYUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> Just stick with 2T, I like to give myself lots of leeway for ram stability. Besides ram benchmarks, where else will you notice the difference between 1T and 2T?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ran 0.6.5 at stock. The CPU temperature only hits a max of 47C, and a max of 145 watts. 260 GFlops. Huge difference.


hm suggest linx 0.6.4.

try 4.5ghz ...


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> Just stick with 2T, I like to give myself lots of leeway for ram stability. Besides ram benchmarks, where else will you notice the difference between 1T and 2T?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ran 0.6.5 at stock. The CPU temperature only hits a max of 47C, and a max of 145 watts. 260 GFlops. Huge difference.


True, but it seems to do it just fine besides with 16 instances which is apparently pretty brutal


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> @AHN JONG HYUN
> 
> I found that LinX 0.6.4 doesn't seem to be as stressful to my Realbench. Realbench seems to fail for me a lot easier than LinX. That and Realbench actually produces more heat than LinX 0.6.4
> 
> Here's some idea of temperatures with my water loop. The screenshot was taken when the loop was already at equilibrium after running for a couple hours.
> 
> Looks like there's probably more headroom. I might even be able to push 1.375v @ 4.625 with this program.


You are using the wrong LinX version, try 0.6.5 and than retry


----------



## Kimir

You all understand that using LinX 0.6.5 is like using Prime95 28.5 and LinX 0.6.4 is like using Prime95 27.9, right?


----------



## Silent Scone

I did wonder but didn't want to say anything lol


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> You are using the wrong LinX version, try 0.6.5 and than retry


Does the 0.6.4 have AVX or AVX 2.0?
We want to avoid those.


----------



## xarot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> LinX 0.6.5 is brutal!
> 
> I can "pass" at 4.5GHz 1.275V on the default test, but I'm definitely throttling (only getting 350 Gflops).
> 
> My CPU temperature hits 95C+, and over 450 watts flow through the CPU!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm never running that crap on my PC again.


What it basically does is solve real math problems, and the libraries are provided by Intel themselves. LinX is a simple interface to use those libraries. I think by default you can only run it via command prompt. From what I read Linpack has been used since 1980s to measure peak performance of supercomputers. Well, I feel X99 with a 5960X feels like a supercomputer...


----------



## sblantipodi

Hi,
I noticed that highering cache voltage helps a lot in stability, also with cache at default frequency.
I increased the cache ratio using offset +0.2v and I set the vcore to 1.250v with a maximum of 1.268
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Does the 0.6.4 have AVX or AVX 2.0?
> We want to avoid those.


Prime95 28.x and LinX 0.6.5 uses AVX 2.0, previous version of this software uses AVX.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> LinX 0.6.5 is brutal!
> I can "pass" at 4.5GHz 1.275V on the default test, but I'm definitely throttling (only getting 350 Gflops).
> My CPU temperature hits 95C+, and over 450 watts flow through the CPU!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm never running that crap on my PC again.


does you CPU shutdown at 95c?
my PC shutdown as soon as core temp shows 95c.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> does you CPU shutdown at 95c?
> my PC shutdown as soon as core temp shows 95c.


No, it didn't shut down. It was throttling though.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> No, it didn't shut down. It was throttling though.


I never experienced CPU throttling, my Asus X99 Deluxe shut down the PC at soon as temp is 95c, do you know why?


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> I never experienced CPU throttling, my Asus X99 Deluxe shut down the PC at soon as temp is 95c, do you know why?


Maybe a setting in the bios? Or just too unstable?


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> Maybe a setting in the bios? Or just too unstable?


yes probably, I would like to understand what is this settings.


----------



## Kimir

Maybe CPU current capability, if you exceed the value put in the bios, it will shutdown.


----------



## Creator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xarot*
> 
> What it basically does is solve real math problems, and the libraries are provided by Intel themselves. LinX is a simple interface to use those libraries. I think by default you can only run it via command prompt. From what I read Linpack has been used since 1980s to measure peak performance of supercomputers. Well, I feel X99 with a 5960X feels like a supercomputer...


Makes sense. They are probably the most optimized equations that will take advantage of every part of the CPU possible, and that's why people are seeing performance above 300 gflops. However, with that said, I code numerical models and they don't stress the CPU anything near like LinX does!

But hey, maybe if I get asked why I don't further optimize code, I'll say because I don't want to blow up my 5960x with LinX 0.65 as proof?









LinX did shut me down but I have no played with CPU overcurrent protection options. That was probably triggered in my case. But I'm glad it was and I have no intention of running something that can pull 450W through the CPU only. While the CPU may throttle to protect itself, I'd be worried about the motherboard.


----------



## Silent Scone

Even with the throttling you may end up degrading it quickly


----------



## ottoore

linx 0.6.5/prime95 28.5 avx2
linx 0.64 avx edition /prime95 27.7 avx
linx 0.6.4 doesn't use avx instructions


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> lol running 16 instances of memtest causes the Nvidia driver to stop responding and recover every so often. Doesn't seem to matter what timings are used. Memtest never reports an error


with 16 instances you are loading the cpu and cache 100%. Instability may not be the ram.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> with 16 instances you are loading the cpu and cache 100%. Instability may not be the ram.


As per the other threads, it seems to be too little VCCSA


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> As per the other threads, it seems to be too little VCCSA


cool!! it's good to have multiple ways to "reveal" stability.


----------



## Silent Scone

or instability in this case







.

Plus, I run cache at stock for 24/7 so if it is cache, I'd be slightly concerned


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> or instability in this case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Plus, I run cache at stock for 24/7 so if it is cache, I'd be slightly concerned


stock multiplier and volts for cache? hummm... not sure that's a guarantee of cache stability with these stress tests.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> As per the other threads, it seems to be too little VCCSA


Hello

Please keep in mind that when testing at this level of stability, 16 instances of Memtest For Windows, and high memory frequency that all the commonly adjusted voltages may come into play. One or more correct value can also be dependent on the value of some of the other voltages. When getting close to the edge of what the components are capable of it can be a handful to dial in stability.


----------



## Silent Scone

One step ahead as always I'm running 1.13v for cache at 3.5. Should be ample but worst case I'll have a dig


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> One step ahead as always I'm running 1.13v for cache at 3.5. Should be ample but worst case I'll have a dig


and a modest chap too!


----------



## Silent Scone

lol!


----------



## Cr4zy

What are you guys using for temps in windows? I've noticed a 10c differance between Coretemp/aida and hwinfo (both latest builds) But hwinfo believes everything is 10c hotter


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cr4zy*
> 
> What are you guys using for temps in windows? I've noticed a 10c differance between Coretemp/aida and hwinfo (both latest builds) But hwinfo believes everything is 10c hotter


For the cores, I use coretemp RC7: https://www.mediafire.com/?arrz0nzuf3n2mmq

For the CPU package, I refer to the motherboard software.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cr4zy*
> 
> What are you guys using for temps in windows? I've noticed a 10c differance between Coretemp/aida and hwinfo (both latest builds) But hwinfo believes everything is 10c hotter


\check that tmax is set to the same value for both... or check Distance to TJmax in both.


----------



## kalleklovn12

Does anyone know a 5820K OC guide that i can follow? SOOOOOO many different settings i want to play with.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kalleklovn12*
> 
> Does anyone know a 5820K OC guide that i can follow? SOOOOOO many different settings i want to play with.


Hello

There are some guides in the first post of the X99 Support thread linked in my signature. Most settings that are not addressed in the guides are best left on auto as they are beyond either the capability or patience of the user.


----------



## Silent Scone

@Praz Through trial and error, it seems I need 1.16v VCCSA to pass 400% with 16 instances without either having the nv driver crash, or a BSOD.

4.35 @ 1.165vcore

Lovely.

3000 C15 -CR1

1.16 VCCSA

Not so lovely









Still, glad that's over with


----------



## Aluc13

I have a question for you guys, i have never in my life overclocked what should be my first step? I'm thinking of overclocking when i get this cpu, i plan to do it on air though. I dont personally like the maintenance involved with liquid cooling. Plus, it makes it more expensive


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aluc13*
> 
> I have a question for you guys, i have never in my life overclocked what should be my first step? I'm thinking of overclocking when i get this cpu, i plan to do it on air though. I dont personally like the maintenance involved with liquid cooling. Plus, it makes it more expensive


Read... then read some more. OC on air will be quite limited.


----------



## Aluc13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Read... then read some more. OC on air will be quite limited.


I don't mind being limited I just don't want to do liquid cooling. Possible to get 4ghz on air?


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aluc13*
> 
> I don't mind being limited I just don't want to do liquid cooling. Possible to get 4ghz on air?


You'll probably be able to manage that. I suggest looking at AIO coolers.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Maybe CPU current capability, if you exceed the value put in the bios, it will shutdown.


Thank you for the answer


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aluc13*
> 
> I don't mind being limited I just don't want to do liquid cooling. Possible to get 4ghz on air?


4.0GHz for sure. as Yuh recommended, best get an all in one.. but a good air cooler (phanteks or noctua) will work just as well. Only thing about these big arse air coolers is their weight. ~ 1.2Kg.









edit: I had one of *these* on an asrock mobo... had to add support.


----------



## Aluc13

That sounds like a little problem. Glad that 4ghz should be easy enough


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AHN JONG HYUN*
> 
> ok~good
> 
> 5960x 4.8ghz 3dmark Fs
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3012923
> 
> 23553
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but i already saw your score 4.9ghz ....


5960X 4.9 GHz

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2846020

Physics 23923

8. place in HOF


----------



## Silent Scone

Nice CPU @Mydog









I was looking at different RAM kits and noticed G-Skill rep here regarding VCCSA/SA

http://gskill.us/forum/showpost.php?p=75658&postcount=2

1.25V-1.30V? lol.

I need 1.16v to pass with this kit @ C15-3000 which I thought was high!

Maybe that is considering boards without the OC-socket.


----------



## sblantipodi

I use 2T inseat of Auto, Auto was only for the screenshot.









No way to boot with something less than +0.2V on system agent, I tried with +0.3V and it improve the situation but sometimes the boot hangs or bootloop.





This is my bios settings.
My 5930K is a dud and I want good stability so I test my CPU with every software possible.

There is no way to go over 4.2GHz with a vcore good for my H80i AIO so I'm good at 4.2GHz.
Now I'm trying all your suggestions and I switched to 100strap without XMP, with manual settings.

With this settings, system is 100% stable, no way to make it crash but on boot it fails with bd error or bootloop.
My Vengeance LPX 2800 is rated for 2800MHz at 1.2V, I have set it to 1.35V, why I can't boot neither at 2800MHz?
Is my CPU too dud to boot this RAM at 2800MHz with 100 strap?


----------



## xarot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I was looking at different RAM kits and noticed G-Skill rep here regarding VCCSA/SA
> 
> http://gskill.us/forum/showpost.php?p=75658&postcount=2
> 
> 1.25V-1.30V? lol.
> 
> I need 1.16v to pass with this kit @ C15-3000 which I thought was high!
> 
> Maybe that is considering boards without the OC-socket.


Yeah that VCCSA sounds very high. So high it could insta-kill the IMC? I'm not sure if we can compare 5960X to 4960X/3960X but for Ivy-E/SB-E 1.2 V was the barrier, the less the safer.









I tried 1.3 V VCCSA though when I tried to get my G.Skill 3000 kit to even boot, returned that kit and got 2133 kit instead. This low kit can boot just fine at 3000 with same timings as the 3000 kit. Lol.


----------



## Silent Scone

What would kill? 1.16v won't kill anything but 1.3v might do some degrading of it's own for sure.

Still would like to keep it down. I'm scratching my head a bit with my memory/IMC stability in truth. It has me baffled why there is such a big jump in VCCSA to pass 16 instances of memtest when with day to day use and general stress testing, including 8 instances of memtest 0.98v seems entirely sufficient, yet clearly not fully stable


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xarot*
> 
> Yeah that VCCSA sounds very high. So high it could insta-kill the IMC? I'm not sure if we can compare 5960X to 4960X/3960X but for Ivy-E/SB-E 1.2 V was the barrier, the less the safer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried 1.3 V VCCSA though when I tried to get my G.Skill 3000 kit to even boot, returned that kit and got 2133 kit instead. This low kit can boot just fine at 3000 with same timings as the 3000 kit. Lol.


125strap set VCCSA to 1.250V at auto, so I don't agree with you.


----------



## Kimir

Never ever let it on auto. It put 1.13v on auto and I set it to 0.95v and I'm fine (speaking of Ivy-E).


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Never ever let it on auto. It put 1.13v on auto and I set it to 0.95v and I'm fine (speaking of Ivy-E).


On Haswell-E it put 1.250V on auto using 125strap.


----------



## xarot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> What would kill? 1.16v won't kill anything but 1.3v might do some degrading of it's own for sure.


I meant closer to 1.3 V as G.Skill suggested in the link.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Never ever let it on auto. It put 1.13v on auto and I set it to 0.95v and I'm fine (speaking of Ivy-E).


Well auto sets mine at 3000 to 1.175. I think 9 times out of 10 I question what people class as 'fine' though









Not speaking on your behalf, but some people


----------



## erase

Finally upgraded to X99 platform, this time around to get a decent motherboard, also spent the extra on X processor rather than other rubbish. Although having second thoughts, this thing is freaking furnace. I figured that I would be good for 4GHz reusing my Noctua NH-D14 (worked great with my i7-4930K @ 4.2GHz) for the meantime until I have enough dollars for different case and water cooling.

I can get to 4.5GHz at 1.3v, but obviously that is not going to work with air cooler, pretty stable on the desktop, although bombs out prime95 in a few second flat, then BSOD, likely due to hitting 100c or something similar. I am just testing out what it might be able to do with water cooling.

Tried 4GHz, which is fine with about 1.1v although after running prime95 for about 10 minutes it is around the 95c mark, and this with a air temp of only 21c.

I was hoping to run this for awhile on air, till can shell out in 3-4 weeks for decent water setup/case, or is even a good air cooler just a impossibility?


----------



## Nizzen

The new rampage V bios made memory OC fun. No more stupid errorcodes like BF/6F etc









http://s413.photobucket.com/user/Nizzen/media/Aida4700mhz-4500cache3200cl13.png.html

http://s413.photobucket.com/user/Nizzen/media/3200cl134700cpu4500cache.jpg.html

Hoped for 3200 cl12, but I need some tweaking some place


----------



## erase

What the hell, running it at stock 3-3.2GHz under prime95 near the same voltage at 1.065v is only running 60c. First time I have seen a processor that jumps up to incredibly high temps, from just really raising the clock speed. Change this to 1.1v and 4GHz and the temps shot through the roof.


----------



## Silent Scone

check what your system agent is running if left in auto it may be overvolting, this will cause temps to rocket. As we were just discussing a few moments a go


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> check what your system agent is running if left in auto it may be overvolting, this will cause temps to rocket. As we were just discussing a few moments a go


system agent really don't influence temperatures, until 1.3V at least.
auto settings put it at a maximum of 1.250V so you are not correct.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> system agent really don't influence temperatures, until 1.3V at least.
> auto settings put it at a maximum of 1.250V so you are not correct.


That's complete bollocks please don't question me again, thanks







Not to mention it doesn't even make sense


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> That's complete bollocks please don't question me again, thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not to mention it doesn't even make sense


this forum is full of uninformed people giving suggestions based on ignorance.
system agent not influence temperature until 1.3V, full stop.


----------



## Darius510

So I think I've got a really awful 5820K here...

Needs 1.4V for 4.5ghz, maybe 1.325ish for 4.4.

I'm mostly judging by my 4790K which needed only 1.25V to hit 4.5. A Haswell core is a Haswell core, right?


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darius510*
> 
> A Haswell core is a Haswell core, right?


Not really, you have 50% more cores. Devil's canyon is also binned a lot tighter, seeing the high stock frequncies.


----------



## marc0053

There's a guy on the bay selling a 5960x stating it can do 4.8GHz at 1.34V. It's only a cpu-z validation and doubt it's bench stable but still pretty good.
I'm not sure how reputable this seller is though. I just don't like it when they advertise it's new when they have a cpuz validation of the actual cpu








http://www.ebay.ca/itm/FREE-SHIP-Intel-Core-i7-5960X-Extreme-Edition-Processor-3-0GHz-0GT-s-20MB-LGA-/251688645857?pt=CPUs&hash=item3a99cff4e1


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> There's a guy on the bay selling a 5960x stating it can do 4.8GHz at 1.34V. It's only a cpu-z validation and doubt it's bench stable but still pretty good.
> I'm not sure how reputable this seller is though.
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/FREE-SHIP-Intel-Core-i7-5960X-Extreme-Edition-Processor-3-0GHz-0GT-s-20MB-LGA-/251688645857?pt=CPUs&hash=item3a99cff4e1


This whole launch has reminded me that people 'state' quite a lot of things bud









If it's that good, he'll have some bench screenshots no doubt with the voltage in tow


----------



## kael13

Prime95 is notorious for making things unstable, right? Due to requesting more voltage? I feel like I've read that somewhere. Also cause my CPU insta-crashes if I run Prime95 at 4.4GHz but it's currently chomping on using AIDA64's stability test...


----------



## Creator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nizzen*
> 
> The new rampage V bios made memory OC fun. No more stupid errorcodes like BF/6F etc


I'm definitely enjoying DDR4 overclocking more than DDR3. But I haven't done much yet. Just taken my CL16 2400 rated memory (Crucial Sport) to CL14 2666 so far.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kael13*
> 
> Prime95 is notorious for making things unstable, right? Due to requesting more voltage? I feel like I've read that somewhere. Also cause my CPU insta-crashes if I run Prime95 at 4.4GHz but it's currently chomping nicely using AIDA64's stability test...


if it cause insta crash it means that you have two options, higher vcore, lower frequency since your CPU is not stable at all.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> There's a guy on the bay selling a 5960x stating it can do 4.8GHz at 1.34V. It's only a cpu-z validation and doubt it's bench stable but still pretty good.
> I'm not sure how reputable this seller is though. I just don't like it when they advertise it's new when they have a cpuz validation of the actual cpu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/FREE-SHIP-Intel-Core-i7-5960X-Extreme-Edition-Processor-3-0GHz-0GT-s-20MB-LGA-/251688645857?pt=CPUs&hash=item3a99cff4e1


I can boot at 1.28V 4.8GHz, but no matter what I do I can't get it stable at that frequency. So I agree, a validation should be taken with less than a grain of salt.

http://valid.x86.fr/drly4m


----------



## Darius510

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> Not really, you have 50% more cores. Devil's canyon is also binned a lot tighter, seeing the high stock frequncies.


True, I guess I didn't consider the binning. Figured that the two extra cores would mean more heat and a slightly higher chance of a bum core...but this seems pretty far off, no? I recall reading in an another article that ASUS considers [email protected] to be average for the 5960X, so [email protected] and [email protected] is pretty damn below average for a 5820K I take it?


----------



## Creator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darius510*
> 
> True, I guess I didn't consider the binning. Figured that the two extra cores would mean more heat and a slightly higher chance of a bum core...but this seems pretty far off, no? I recall reading in an another article that ASUS considers [email protected] to be average for the 5960X, so [email protected] and [email protected] is pretty damn below average for a 5820K I take it?


Are you leaving cache frequency at stock? Also try increasing Vinput = 1.95v (stock 1.8v).


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darius510*
> 
> True, I guess I didn't consider the binning. Figured that the two extra cores would mean more heat and a slightly higher chance of a bum core...but this seems pretty far off, no? I recall reading in an another article that ASUS considers [email protected] to be average for the 5960X, so [email protected] and [email protected] is pretty damn below average for a 5820K I take it?


I think Asus considers 4.5GHz the average maximum overclock with _any voltage_.

Here is what Asus mentioned for 1.3V:


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darius510*
> 
> True, I guess I didn't consider the binning. Figured that the two extra cores would mean more heat and a slightly higher chance of a bum core...but this seems pretty far off, no? I recall reading in an another article that ASUS considers [email protected] to be average for the 5960X, so [email protected] and [email protected] is pretty damn below average for a 5820K I take it?


What asus consider stable is ridiculous.
They use real bench to see if the system is stable at most and this software does not prove any stability.
I can do hours of real bench and lock at boot, or do hours of real bench and lock while coding.

Most Haswell-E is not able to do more than 4.4 @ 1.3V and most liquid cooler is not able to keep this CPU cool @ 1.3V under heavy load.
If you want 100% stability 4.4GHz is too high if you don't have a good custom loop to feed the CPU with > 1.3V, 4.2GHz is the most you can get from most of this CPUs.

People here saying that they are stable with low vcore and high frequency don't do more than an email or computer chatting with the computer.


----------



## Darius510

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Creator*
> 
> Are you leaving cache frequency at stock? Also try increasing Vinput = 1.95v (stock 1.8v).


Cache frequency is at stock, 30x and whatever the stock voltage is. I figured I'd just leave it out of the equation for now.

My vccin is 1.9, I always thought that was something to be more concerned with at much higher voltages.


----------



## Darius510

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> What asus consider stable is ridiculous.
> They use real bench to see if the system is stable at most and this software does not prove any stability.
> I can do hours of real bench and lock at boot, or do hours of real bench and lock while coding.
> 
> Most Haswell-E is not able to do more than 4.4 @ 1.3V and most liquid cooler is not able to keep this CPU cool @ 1.3V under heavy load.
> If you want 100% stability 4.4GHz is too high if you don't have a good custom loop to feed the CPU with > 1.3V, 4.2GHz is the most you can get from most of this CPUs.
> 
> People here saying that they are stable with low vcore and high frequency don't do more than an email or computer chatting with the computer.


Yeah, that's why I'm always wary of trusting other people's numbers. But I can encode x265 for days at 4.5/1.225 on my 4790K, but this 5820K needs much more voltage at even lower speeds...it's just way off from what I was expecting.

I guess what I'm really asking is whether it's far off enough from average that I should return it and take my chances on another one.


----------



## Captaincaveman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *COMBO2*
> 
> Not too high? What's the safezone for Haswell-E?
> 
> My fans run from 25% - 37.5% - 50% speed (40C - 60C - 75c) then go from 50% - 75% at 75C - 90C.


I found that fans running according to cpu speed is not really helpful.
First, you are cooling the water, not the CPU. Look at water temp. Even better, water temp in relation to ambient temp.
Second, CPU for me stays low at ~30c idle (ambient 28c), and the second I hit start on any stress test it goes up (prime95 to about 80. other, less stressful stuff to about 50-55). And I've noticed that regardless of fan speed, it will drop very close to pre-stress test temps the second I hit stop, as long as I didn't let water get too warm.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> What asus consider stable is ridiculous.
> They use real bench to see if the system is stable at most and this software does not prove any stability.
> I can do hours of real bench and lock at boot, or do hours of real bench and lock while coding.
> 
> Most Haswell-E is not able to do more than 4.4 @ 1.3V and most liquid cooler is not able to keep this CPU cool @ 1.3V under heavy load.
> If you want 100% stability 4.4GHz is too high if you don't have a good custom loop to feed the CPU with > 1.3V, 4.2GHz is the most you can get from most of this CPUs.
> 
> People here saying that they are stable with low vcore and high frequency don't do more than an email or computer chatting with the computer.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darius510*
> 
> Yeah, that's why I'm always wary of trusting other people's numbers. But I can encode x265 for days at 4.5/1.225 on my 4790K, but this 5820K needs much more voltage at even lower speeds...it's just way off from what I was expecting.
> 
> I guess what I'm really asking is whether it's far off enough from average that I should return it and take my chances on another one.


you'll get the same results.
this CPU burns while frequency and vcore increase, temperature creates instability and requires more voltage causing a closed circle.

Haswell-E isn't a good overclocker for people who do something else than chatting on a forum.
Temperature are not manageable with AIO and it is really difficult with high quality custom loop too.

Everything over 1.35V is for benchmark purpose only and 1.3V isn't manageable with an AIO.
1.250V is enough for 4.2GHz at most and requires a good AIO.


----------



## Agent-A01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darius510*
> 
> Yeah, that's why I'm always wary of trusting other people's numbers. But I can encode x265 for days at 4.5/1.225 on my 4790K, but this 5820K needs much more voltage at even lower speeds...it's just way off from what I was expecting.
> 
> I guess what I'm really asking is whether it's far off enough from average that I should return it and take my chances on another one.


Sounds average to me, mine needs similar voltages.

Try 4.3ghz, you might only need 1,2v


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent-A01*
> 
> Sounds average to me, mine needs similar voltages.
> 
> Try 4.3ghz, you might only need 1,2v


with 1.2V at 4.3GHz you can chat on forums and run unuseful software like real bench.


----------



## Silent Scone

I only need 1.165v for 4.35Ghz

Maybe someone should have stayed away from a new platform whilst it matured along with him









Been using that voltage since week 2 from launch day...can't say I've had a single crash with 24/7 settings.

Maybe I'm just lucky


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> There's a guy on the bay selling a 5960x stating it can do 4.8GHz at 1.34V. It's only a cpu-z validation and doubt it's bench stable but still pretty good.
> I'm not sure how reputable this seller is though. I just don't like it when they advertise it's new when they have a cpuz validation of the actual cpu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/FREE-SHIP-Intel-Core-i7-5960X-Extreme-Edition-Processor-3-0GHz-0GT-s-20MB-LGA-/251688645857?pt=CPUs&hash=item3a99cff4e1


I am pretty sure I know who this is actually.


----------



## Jpmboy

there will always be muppets that contribute absolutely nothing to a thread like this. That's why there is an ignore button, and Mods that keep an eye on toxic (or bipolar







) visitors.


----------



## Darius510

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent-A01*
> 
> Sounds average to me, mine needs similar voltages.
> 
> Try 4.3ghz, you might only need 1,2v


What accounts for such a large difference between the 5820K cores and the 4790K cores? The temps seem lower on the 5820K at a similar load/voltage as the 4790K, so it can't be that. Is it really just the binning?


----------



## kael13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> if it cause insta crash it means that you have two options, higher vcore, lower frequency since your CPU is not stable at all.


So why is AIDA64 at 100% completely stable for an hour and Prime95 at 100% isn't?

I'm running at 1.35V, temps hover around 65deg on load.


----------



## AHN JONG HYUN

5960x 4.5ghz Asus realbench 2.2


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kael13*
> 
> So why is AIDA64 at 100% completely stable for an hour and Prime95 at 100% isn't?
> 
> I'm running at 1.35V, temps hover around 65deg on load.


1 hour for AID64 stress test (with 98% of ram committed, and all cpu/ram boxes enabled) is a pretty short test. Which version of p95? and which p95 test config? How does it fail? a stopped worker? BSOD? blackout/restart?

Select custom Blend, set 75% of your ram (eg, 12288 of 16GB), and 5min per FFT. Make sure your bios is set to at least 140% current and that your Vin is sufficient. p95 pulls a shipload of current ... and watch your temps!


----------



## MunneY

Ok, so since i updated my X99 Deluxe to the latest bios, I cannot use XMP at all. If i try I get 6d debug error and can't get past it. I have also learned that 1 of my memory modules is now dead.









Anyone else have bad experience with the 0904 bios and XMP?


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> Ok, so since i updated my X99 Deluxe to the latest bios, I cannot use XMP at all. If i try I get 6d debug error and can't get past it. I have also learned that 1 of my memory modules is now dead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone else have bad experience with the 0904 bios and XMP?


Oh noes!! sorry to hear that MunneY!!


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> Oh noes!! sorry to hear that MunneY!!


Yeahhhhhh, not real happy about it. I'm really hoping that corsair doesn't make me send the whole kit back... I dont wanna be without my PC for a couple of weeks.


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> Yeahhhhhh, not real happy about it. I'm really hoping that corsair doesn't make me send the whole kit back... I dont wanna be without my PC for a couple of weeks.


Do they cross-ship at all? I'm not too terribly far from you, south of Nashville, want me to test the stick in my rig?


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> Yeahhhhhh, not real happy about it. I'm really hoping that corsair doesn't make me send the whole kit back... I dont wanna be without my PC for a couple of weeks.


I am guessing you have confirmed it is a dead module by checking it in another memory slot?


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> Do they cross-ship at all? I'm not too terribly far from you, south of Nashville, want me to test the stick in my rig?


I think they do, but they require a CC and full purchase price, so I'm not REALLY into that.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> I am guessing you have confirmed it is a dead module by checking it in another memory slot?


Yea Raja, I dropped down to dual channel with the stick in a different slot.


----------



## [email protected]

In that case rma it. Check the working sticks in the other slots and sanity check the board before you do though. Likely the stick was weak from the get go if it failed.


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> In that case rma it. Check the working sticks in the other slots and sanity check the board before you do though. Likely the stick was weak from the get go if it failed.


I'll do that when I get home sir. I've had issues with Asus boards and Dead Dimm slots


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> I'll do that when I get home sir. I've had issues with Asus boards and Dead Dimm slots


If it were that you'd get cross shipping in north america from us.


----------



## Silent Scone

I killed a Dom Plat in my X79 Deluxe. Totally not related but might make you feel a little less alone









Wasn't even pushing it that hard, maybe 1.75 tops (short stint). Sammy IC so low voltage dimm but still. Just decided to die one reboot.

And yes they make you send the whole kit back normally. Although I'm a grave believer in that people underestimate just how quickly RAM degrades


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> If it were that you'd get cross shipping in north america from us.


Thanks for that Raja... wasn't so simple last time :-D
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I killed a Dom Plat in my X79 Deluxe. Totally not related but might make you feel a little less alone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wasn't even pushing it that hard, maybe 1.75 tops. Sammy IC so low voltage dimm but still. Just decided to die one reboot.
> 
> And yes they make you send the whole kit back normally


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I killed a Dom Plat in my X79 Deluxe. Totally not related but might make you feel a little less alone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wasn't even pushing it that hard, maybe 1.75 tops. Sammy IC so low voltage dimm but still. *Just decided to die one reboot*.
> 
> And yes they make you send the whole kit back normally


...over the years, whenever s.th. did die (rare enough, thankfully), it was either on reboot or cold boot...not in a 'blaze of glory' during a bench run or gaming etc

...re. earlier posts about 5960X on eBay etc w/ CPUz, Ivy-E and Haswell-E are VERY sensitive to cooling re. required voltages, far more so than my SB-E, even when working w/ a '''good''' chip....and stating the obvious, I have seen several Haswell-Es at 4.5 that needed far less voltage just by being 20 c to 30 c cooler (though still in + temps) with different cooling

...so when buying a chip 2nd hand, even posted bench runs may not tell the whole story unless you know the cooling (and LLC...) used...and can at least duplicate it

...had posted this about a month ago > this was done with an extensive water-cooling setup...w/ everything else the same, an earlier run with a closed-loop w-cooler and smallish rad originally designed for a 4C Ivy required significantly more voltskies


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> I'll do that when I get home sir. I've had issues with Asus boards and Dead Dimm slots


my very first asus M6G killed a awesome 4770k that did 4.8Ghz @ 1.3v the first day i got the board it worked and that night i put my computer to sleep it never woke up, bought a new z87m oc formula to try and the chip was dead. had to rma the board and chip back to intel. ended up getting the worst 4770k ever back from intel needed 1.4v for 4.5Ghz, ended up selling that chip and got a 4790k that did 4.9Ghz @ 1.325v









My second asus board x99-A just would not anything, something was wrong with it and i couldent tell you what. i have the asrock x99 killer that works fine, but the only problem is i cant oc cache ratio.

Im hoping the third time is the charm ..... whenever they decied to make or release the Rampage V Gene x99









i really like asus just havent had any good luck with them


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> my very first asus M6G killed a awesome 4770k that did 4.8Ghz @ 1.3v the first day i got the board it worked and that night i put my computer to sleep it never woke up, bought a new z87m oc formula to try and the chip was dead. had to rma the board and chip back to intel. ended up getting the worst 4770k ever back from intel needed 1.4v for 4.5Ghz, ended up selling that chip and got a 4790k that did 4.9Ghz @ 1.325v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My second asus board x99-A just would not anything, something was wrong with it and i couldent tell you what. i have the asrock x99 killer that works fine, but the only problem is i cant oc cache ratio.
> 
> Im hoping the third time is the charm ..... whenever they decied to make or release the Rampage V Gene x99
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i really like asus just havent had any good luck with them


Your luck sounds about like mine....

I bought a 4930k and RIVEBE and the board had a dead dimm slot... CPU clocked like crap. Went through Asus Hell, and finally got it replaced. Sold both chip and board and rebought. This time I got a good chip and a board with a dead GPU slot LOL.

My recent experience with my g3258 is also terrible LOL. Great Z87 Sabertooth board, but the chip is a dude. It'll match the CPU clock for clock on cache, but it takes 1.45v to get stable at 4.5ghz on core LOLOL.


----------



## Agent-A01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darius510*
> 
> What accounts for such a large difference between the 5820K cores and the 4790K cores? The temps seem lower on the 5820K at a similar load/voltage as the 4790K, so it can't be that. Is it really just the binning?


Well coming from a 3770k delidded + liquid ultra on die(25c drop from stock), my 5820K is cooler at the same volts/clocks. Temps should be better because their is almost double the surface area to dissipate heat from the die.
What cooler do you use? I was on H20, maybe different story for air/aios. Binned CPUs will run about the same as a bad CPU with the same voltages, so i don't think that would be a reasonable answer.


----------



## Darius510

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent-A01*
> 
> Well coming from a 3770k delidded + liquid ultra on die(25c drop from stock), my 5820K is cooler at the same volts/clocks. Temps should be better because their is almost double the surface area to dissipate heat from the die.
> What cooler do you use? I was on H20, maybe different story for air/aios. Binned CPUs will run about the same as a bad CPU with the same voltages, so i don't think that would be a reasonable answer.


I'm using a Noctua d14 and half a dozen case fans, it's competitive with most AIOs. Cooling and temps def hasn't been my issue, I'm hardly breaking the 70s.

I slowly crept down the voltage while encoding x265, it was stable for 2 hours at 4.3/1.225, but barely lasted 5 minutes at 1.2V. I doubt it would survive prime large for more than a few seconds at anything less than 1.3V I'm guessing.

I dunno, finding it kind of hard to believe this is an average chip. It's so far off from my 4790K, and my 4.5/1.25V is probably below average with those.


----------



## Asmodian

That is a lot better than either of the chips I had, the best of mine (5960X) needed 1.28 V for 4.2 GHz.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kael13*
> 
> So why is AIDA64 at 100% completely stable for an hour and Prime95 at 100% isn't?
> 
> I'm running at 1.35V, temps hover around 65deg on load.


Because aida is a very light test and do not use all the CPU features like AVX2.
65c at 1.35v is impossible for a good custom water loop.
If you are not using chilly water means that you are not loading the cpu correctly

Start aida stability test. Deselect all tests and select fpu only. Run the test.
You will be impressed by the temperature.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asmodian*
> 
> That is a lot better than either of the chips I had, the best of mine (5960X) needed 1.28 V for 4.2 GHz.


What kind of stability test you run to say that your cpu is stable?
If you use a good test like linx or prime with avx2 you should be glad of your result.


----------



## Silent Scone

Special, with a T and a H.


----------



## Agent-A01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darius510*
> 
> I dunno, finding it kind of hard to believe this is an average chip. It's so far off from my 4790K, and my 4.5/1.25V is probably below average with those.


Well Sandy-E and IVY-E both used more voltage than their 4 core variants so i cant say im not surprised..


----------



## devilhead

sblantipodi don't fool people and do not force them to use stuff, which is not recommended for Haswell-E, you want that people overheat cpu? In my mind for regular user it is enough couple hours of RealBench or XTU, asus and Intel knows what they are offering. https://docs.google.com/file/d/0Bz2VRRbLPrZnMXpJY3k5Vk8zSVU/edit


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devilhead*
> 
> sblantipodi don't fool people and do not force them to use stuff, which is not recommended for Haswell-E, you want that people overheat cpu? In my mind for regular user it is enough couple hours of RealBench or XTU, asus and Intel knows what they are offering. https://docs.google.com/file/d/0Bz2VRRbLPrZnMXpJY3k5Vk8zSVU/edit


Thank you, was about to say it.


----------



## Darius510

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent-A01*
> 
> Well Sandy-E and IVY-E both used more voltage than their 4 core variants so i cant say im not surprised..


Why though? Aren't they exactly the same cores?


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darius510*
> 
> Why though? Aren't they exactly the same cores?


cause more cores


----------



## erase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> Ok, so since i updated my X99 Deluxe to the latest bios, I cannot use XMP at all. If i try I get 6d debug error and can't get past it. I have also learned that 1 of my memory modules is now dead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone else have bad experience with the 0904 bios and XMP?


Nice work Asus.

I have issues too, but mine are not memory related (testing with memtest I am ok).

My board came out of the box with 0801, in which for the moment turned on, get stuck at POST screen, 4 outta of 5 times, I have to force turn it off and try again. Isolated just about everything form being a problem!

Once I made it in to the BIOS updated to 0904, which didn't fix the issue.

Yesterday I updated to BIOS version 1004 which is X99-DELUXE-ASUS-1004.CAP, after flashing it took out my OS in RAID0.
Even before any BIOS flashing the Asus X99 Deluxe would see other RAID0 disk (no longer connected) as failed when it was 100% fine before I put the drives into this new motherboard.

Beware of the Asus Deluxe X99, likely ok for some, look like I got a dud. Be careful of BIOS version 1004, it has to potential to destroy your RAID setup.

http://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/X99DELUXE/HelpDesk_Download/


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Darius510*
> 
> True, I guess I didn't consider the binning. Figured that the two extra cores would mean more heat and a slightly higher chance of a bum core...but this seems pretty far off, no? I recall reading in an another article that ASUS considers [email protected] to be average for the 5960X, so [email protected] and [email protected] is pretty damn below average for a 5820K I take it?
> 
> 
> 
> I think Asus considers 4.5GHz the average maximum overclock with _any voltage_.
> 
> Here is what Asus mentioned for 1.3V:
Click to expand...

Nope, that's the maximum overlocking expected for 1.3v with Haswell-E. The 5960X is expected to be about 200mhz lower than the 5820K and 5930K. He then goes on to talk about water and 1.4v as being the absolute maximum.


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AHN JONG HYUN*
> 
> 5960x 4.5ghz Asus realbench 2.2
> 
> 
> 
> Not the benchmark...
> 
> The stress test for 2 hrs or 4 hrs.


----------



## AHN JONG HYUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *AHN JONG HYUN*
> 
> 5960x 4.5ghz Asus realbench 2.2
> 
> 
> 
> Not the benchmark...
> 
> The stress test for 2 hrs or 4 hrs.
> 
> 
> 
> OK~DID YOU RUN LINX 0.6.4 OR LINX 0.6.5?
Click to expand...


----------



## SuprUsrStan

@ AHN JONG HYUN

My system easily handled LinX 0.6.4 even at 1.375v. The hottest core hit 83 while the other cores topped out in the mid 70's. Easily acceptable temperatures.







Of course 0.6.5 hit 100C and throttled at those temperatures. There's no point in running 0.6.5



EDIT: Benchmark still running but decided to take a screenshot at this point.


----------



## AHN JONG HYUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> @ AHN JONG HYUN
> 
> My system easily handled LinX 0.6.4 even at 1.375v. The hottest core hit 83 while the other cores topped out in the mid 70's. Easily acceptable temperatures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course 0.6.5 hit 100C and throttled at those temperatures. There's no point in running 0.6.5
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Benchmark still running but decided to take a screenshot at this point.


OK ..BUT THIS IS MAYBE RAM AUTO...SO THE RESULT OF G FLOPS IS LOW....

IN MY 4.5GHZ... G FLOPS IS 163 POINT

WHAT RAM CLOCK?

LINX SETTING- CPU OVERCLCOCK. RAM OVERCLOCK. CACHE OVERCLOCK..

IF YOU OVERCLCOCK RAM,,, MAY BE NEED MORE CORE VOLTAGE..


----------



## SuprUsrStan

4.0 GHz cache @ 1.325v

2666 stock ram


----------



## AHN JONG HYUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> 4.0 GHz cache @ 1.325v
> 
> 2666 stock ram


HM...MAYBE 2666 2T? IF YOU SET 1T..YOU are able to get more higher G FLOPS.....
AND CACHE IS GOOD BUT YOU CAN CACHE more HIGHER... WITHOUT RASING CORE VOLTAGE...~

and at least 10times... normally 20 times,,,

i will expect your G flop score...


----------



## Timvdo

Hello all, going to ask a rhetorical question here... Couldn't find it mentioned before.

I know it's nothing to worry about if the difference between cores is 0-10 degrees, but trying out my cpu today I quickly noticed that some cores run a lot hotter than others, At 3.7 Ghz it was already more than 15 degrees Celcius and finally on 4.0 Ghz after 15 minutes my #2 core spiked up to 96 degrees and I cut it out. So far the system seems stable enough like this anyway and I know using prime95 makes the cpu run ridiculously hard but I digress.

Going to get new paste tomorrow so I can reseat the processor. I assume that either the cooler is mounted a bit tighter on one side than the other, or the thermal compound didn't spread properly so I hope I can fix it with that. Still wanted to ask though if anyone has seen such big differences in temperates before (20 degrees celcius). If so, would it be possible it's caused by something else, perhaps my chip is bad?


----------



## buddatech

Here is my new hardware, just picked up today. Looking forward to setting it up this weekend!


----------



## Creator

Timvdo, these chips are so large that I spread using an old rebate card (like a credit/debit card). I use MX4 which is very easy to get a clean spread over the entire chip without any uneven areas that could cause air bubbles. I'd give that a shot and see how it goes.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AHN JONG HYUN*
> 
> HM...MAYBE 2666 2T? IF YOU SET 1T..YOU are able to get more higher G FLOPS.....
> AND CACHE IS GOOD BUT YOU CAN CACHE more HIGHER... WITHOUT RASING CORE VOLTAGE...~
> 
> and at least 10times... normally 20 times,,,
> 
> i will expect your G flop score...


----------



## AHN JONG HYUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*


good.0.6.5 linx..but this is not perfect..

not ram setting 772 but 6144mb~all

normaly linx 0.6.5 4.5ghz `s g flop is 350~ 400 point..


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timvdo*
> 
> Hello all, going to ask a rhetorical question here... Couldn't find it mentioned before.
> 
> I know it's nothing to worry about if the difference between cores is 0-10 degrees, but trying out my cpu today I quickly noticed that some cores run a lot hotter than others, At 3.7 Ghz it was already more than 15 degrees Celcius and finally on 4.0 Ghz after 15 minutes my #2 core spiked up to 96 degrees and I cut it out. So far the system seems stable enough like this anyway and I know using prime95 makes the cpu run ridiculously hard but I digress.
> 
> Going to get new paste tomorrow so I can reseat the processor. I assume that either the cooler is mounted a bit tighter on one side than the other, or the thermal compound didn't spread properly so I hope I can fix it with that. Still wanted to ask though if anyone has seen such big differences in temperates before (20 degrees celcius). If so, would it be possible it's caused by something else, perhaps my chip is bad?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Mine does it too. I think that I've seen a few folks in there say that their core #2 runs a fair bit hotter than the others. Mine below:


----------



## ChronoBodi

yea, my core #2 always runs 3 or 4C hotter than the others... must be a thing of Haswell-E, like how Core #0 was always hotter on Sandy Bridge-E.

Also, Dead Rising 3 happens to be a good instant check to tell if your CPU is stable from the get-go or not.

I tested my 5960x at 1.164v, and the game started up, menu is fine. What to look for though, is the BSOD that happens when you try to get into the game, it's always a VIDEO ERROR thing on the BSOD itself.

So basically, i upped my Vcore to 1.174v, and there is no more BSOD anymore from Dead Rising 3.

So now i know the chip is somewhat more stable at 1.174v than before, now i wonder if this is a crappy Vcore for 4.1 ghz or not, or is it average?


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devilhead*
> 
> sblantipodi don't fool people and do not force them to use stuff, which is not recommended for Haswell-E, you want that people overheat cpu? In my mind for regular user it is enough couple hours of RealBench or XTU, asus and Intel knows what they are offering. https://docs.google.com/file/d/0Bz2VRRbLPrZnMXpJY3k5Vk8zSVU/edit


this reasoning is very stupid in my hopinion.
a CPU should be capable of running every software possible, it is very stupid to overclock it more than what is capable to support.

if you apply a mild overclock that app will not generate any problem.


----------



## Silent Scone

I hope he gets bored soon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> yea, my core #2 always runs 3 or 4C hotter than the others... must be a thing of Haswell-E, like how Core #0 was always hotter on Sandy Bridge-E.
> 
> Also, Dead Rising 3 happens to be a good instant check to tell if your CPU is stable from the get-go or not.
> 
> I tested my 5960x at 1.164v, and the game started up, menu is fine. What to look for though, is the BSOD that happens when you try to get into the game, it's always a VIDEO ERROR thing on the BSOD itself.
> 
> So basically, i upped my Vcore to 1.174v, and there is no more BSOD anymore from Dead Rising 3.
> 
> So now i know the chip is somewhat more stable at 1.174v than before, now i wonder if this is a crappy Vcore for 4.1 ghz or not, or is it average?


1.2v for 4.2 is average.

Try running some stability tests like AID64 and ASUS Real Bench. 2 to 4 hours for a fair gauge on a gaming machine


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*


try increasing the memory (Mib) to 8000, you will be impressed by the result in temperature


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I hope he gets bored soon
> 
> 1.2v for 4.2 is average.
> 
> Try running some stability tests like AID64 and ASUS Real Bench. 2 to 4 hours for a fair gauge on a gaming machine


Aida and realbench is mild stresser, this software does not prove any stability.
I can do 4.5 at 1.250V withh this software but I'm not really stable until I set 1.260V and 4.2GHz.


----------



## xarot

I just want to be as stable as stock when I overclock, means my CPU should pass every test I throw at it, LinX or not, even though it might still crash "eventually"..most of us are on Windows platform after all. I don't know if those AVX2 instructions become more utilized in the future in video encoding too, dunno?

It seems we are stuck talking about LinX here, is there a LinX stability club in OCN or something for that discussion?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> Aida and realbench is mild stresser, this software does not prove any stability.
> I can do 4.5 at 1.250V withh this software but I'm not really stable until I set 1.260V and 4.2GHz.


I say this whole heartedly, you don't know what you are talking about. Every end users needs are different, every system is different, I have not seen you provide any validation to anything you are saying - and you make pointless statements such as a comparison between 4.2 and 4.5 which just goes to show how little you understand the platform as it's obvious you have underlying problems with it.

Maybe you should take the time to listen to other peoples advise as many have tried instead of blaming the people around you. This is the last time I will respond to you


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I say this whole heartedly, you don't know what you are talking about. Every end users needs are different, every system is different, I have not seen you provide any validation to anything you are saying - and you make pointless statements such as a comparison between 4.2 and 4.5 which just goes to show how little you understand the platform as it's obvious you have underlying problems with it.
> 
> Maybe you should take the time to listen to other peoples advise as many have tried instead of blaming the people around you. This is the last time I will respond to you


Saying to not run a software on a CPU because is too demanding is good for kids, ok, no need to argue on tastes.
My PC needs to run every software that is able to run on stock settings, AIDA and RealBench proves no stability in my case,
I can do hours of AIDA and RealBench and crash on the first CUDA rendering I lunch.
IMHO you and the other kids are spreading missinformation saying people that realbench or aida is a valid test.


----------



## Malpractis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> AIDA and RealBench proves no stability in my case,
> I can do hours of AIDA and RealBench and crash on the first CUDA rendering I lunch.
> IMHO you and the other kids are spreading missinformation saying people that realbench or aida is a valid test.


I've been following both this an the Asus x99 support thread since day 1 (read every post). What most of the guys (inc Raja and Praz) have been saying over and over, is to use a variety of stability testing programs. However they have also said that using your CPU for what you need it to do is the *real* stability test.

No idea why I'm typing this as you've no doubt read it many times, but what the hell. AVX2 puts a completely unrealistic load on the CPU that pushes too much current through (when OCd), which will likely damage your CPU. Now correct me if I'm wrong, but are there even ANY possible production cases where you would have anything even approaching the quantity of AVX2 instructions thrust at your CPU as a stability test?

Sure it will take longer, and might be more frustrating to conduct test render sessions as stability testing, but I'm 99% sure it's a hell of a lot safer on a $1200 (I'm Aussie, we get reamed) CPU.

Just my 2c


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malpractis*
> 
> I've been following both this an the Asus x99 support thread since day 1 (read every post). What most of the guys (inc Raja and Praz) have been saying over and over, is to use a variety of stability testing programs. However they have also said that using your CPU for what you need it to do is the *real* stability test.
> 
> No idea why I'm typing this as you've no doubt read it many times, but what the hell. AVX2 puts a completely unrealistic load on the CPU that pushes too much current through (when OCd), which will likely damage your CPU. Now correct me if I'm wrong, but are there even ANY possible production cases where you would have anything even approaching the quantity of AVX2 instructions thrust at your CPU as a stability test?
> 
> Sure it will take longer, and might be more frustrating to conduct test render sessions as stability testing, but I'm 99% sure it's a hell of a lot safer on a $1200 (I'm Aussie, we get reamed) CPU.
> 
> Just my 2c


Most games use AVX now, most software use AVX now, today games, today software will use AVX2.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malpractis*
> 
> I've been following both this an the Asus x99 support thread since day 1 (read every post). What most of the guys (inc Raja and Praz) have been saying over and over, is to use a variety of stability testing programs. However they have also said that using your CPU for what you need it to do is the *real* stability test.
> 
> No idea why I'm typing this as you've no doubt read it many times, but what the hell. AVX2 puts a completely unrealistic load on the CPU that pushes too much current through (when OCd), which will likely damage your CPU. Now correct me if I'm wrong, but are there even ANY possible production cases where you would have anything even approaching the quantity of AVX2 instructions thrust at your CPU as a stability test?
> 
> Sure it will take longer, and might be more frustrating to conduct test render sessions as stability testing, but I'm 99% sure it's a hell of a lot safer on a $1200 (I'm Aussie, we get reamed) CPU.
> 
> Just my 2c


AVX2 in itself is fine, it greatly increases the FPU throughput, it does increase temperature but it's down to the load entirely, and Prime95 is a synthetic test. Testing stability with AVX2 in Prime95 at those loads is like testing if you can push a hippo in a wheel chair across a beach in the Bahamas. It's entirely pointless as it is a synthetic-test. By all means if your daily routine does consist of crunching AVX2 instructions at 100% then go for it, but in that case you're better suited to a platform built for stability with a Xeon E516xx.

Not to mention people aiming their frustration with such things at ASUS in particular are truly specimens for science indeed.


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> Most games use AVX now, most software use AVX now, today games, today software will use AVX2.


Hen the people who made the boards and the people who made the chips say dont use it, you might wanna shut you mouth and listen.

Seriiodly. You run what you want and stop giving people incorrect info. Grow up and admit you arent right


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> AVX2 in itself is fine, it greatly increases the FPU throughput, it does increase temperature but it's down to the load entirely, and Prime95 is a synthetic test. Testing stability with AVX2 in Prime95 at those loads is like testing if you can push a hippo in a wheel chair across a beach in the Bahamas. It's entirely pointless as it is a synthetic-test. By all means if your daily routine does consist of crunching AVX2 instructions at 100% then go for it, but in that case you're better suited to a platform built for stability with a Xeon E516xx.
> 
> Not to mention people aiming their frustration with such things at ASUS in particular are truly specimens for science indeed.


Hello

AVX2 instructions as used in most consumer type programs or games are fine. They do not present a constant load like synthetic utilities such as Prime. There are some programs that place the same type of load on the CPU as Prime does. Most are for commercial or scientific use. If using these type of programs a Haswell-EP should also be used. These CPUs are designed by Intel to decrease both the clock speed and voltage when this is encountered.


----------



## Creator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> Pushing 450 watts of power through this CPU can't be healthy. If I had programs pegging my cpu at 100% with AVX2, I would run the CPU at stock.


It's way too much and impossible to cool even with water. 450W going through 355mm of die area would be comparable to 700W coming out of a 551m GK110 GPU. I may have had two heavily overclocked GK110 push 700W combined at one point and those were dumping tons of heat out in the loop and then out of the rads which felt like an electric heater.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> Aida and realbench is mild stresser, this software does not prove any stability.
> I can do 4.5 at 1.250V withh this software but I'm not really stable until I set 1.260V and 4.2GHz.


There is also no set rule to what it considered stable. Even stock speed is unstable. It will just take a very, very, very long time to crash.

I can run games, do CUDA number crunching (which frequently hits the CPU as well), and run plenty of other things all at once at 4.5ghz 1.3v without crashing (AIDA64 will also go overnight at for me 4.5 at 1.25v). You can also check your event viewer over a few days to see if any errors are present. Errors which may result from overclocking but not crash the system. If it is empty, *you are stable on your personal computer.* What someone else does may not be stable on your computer, but that doesn't matter, because it's your computer and not theirs...









If we start seeing AVX2 used like it is in P95 or LinX (which I doubt we ever will because that would require 100% optimized code with threads perfectly in sync) then I'll be sure to get those stable at reasonable temperatures. But for now, I have no interest in pushing over 400W into a $1000 chip for the sake of claiming ultimate stability.


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> only people I seen suggesting this are marketing people, never gived them importance.


Again, you are showing your ignorance. I'm pretty sure that Raja isn't just a marketing specialist.

You are putting a 100% purely unrealistic load to 99.9% of the people. If you need it for YOUR cpu, then by all means, fire it up. Don't insist that what you need is the same thing that I need, or anyone else for that matter needs.


----------



## Jpmboy

Block, ignore... don't engage.


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Block, ignore... don't engage.


I would, but when its something that can kill/damage a 1000$ part, I take exception


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> I would, but when its something that can kill/damage a 1000$ part, I take exception


yeah, I hear ya. trolls will be trolls tho.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> Pushing 450 watts of power through this CPU can't be healthy. If I had programs pegging my cpu at 100% with AVX2, I would run the CPU at stock.


that program is not runned 24/7, is used to test for stability only.
so if you want a really stable system you should be able to run it for a while.


----------



## Canis-X

Holy cow this guy is annoying!!!! Even though I blocked him the last few pages have been nothing but arguing with him so it is impossible to actually "ignore" him. Why is it some folks just can't catch a clue that has been lobbed at their chest (very slowly) and go away???


----------



## marc0053

Report member is it becomes an issue


----------



## Silent Scone

I thought he was just a wee one but he's actually a fully grown juvenile. He has an affliction for phone batteries and watches


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> that program is not runned 24/7, is used to test for stability only.
> so if you want a really stable system you should be able to run it for a while.


I passed the standard test, but I will never run it again or advise anyone from running it when overclocked. I would not have ran it if I knew it was going to draw 450+ watts. That's too much power! It's not healthy. You're putting your CPU through hell for no reason at all. There are plenty of other stability tests that simulate real world usage.

IMO, this type of test should only be run at stock when the CPU throttles itself to stay within power limits.


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> Report member is it becomes an issue


You bet, my pleasure! LOL


----------



## PhilWrir

I want to remind everyone that OCN has a block button for a reason.

Please feel free to use it as needed.


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhilWrir*
> 
> I want to remind everyone that OCN has a block button for a reason.
> 
> Please feel free to use it as needed.


Yeaaaaaa... But then ya still see the replys which is just as bad! but good for new people to know.


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> Yeaaaaaa... But then ya still see the replys which is just as bad! but good for new people to know.


To quote myself....








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holy cow this guy is annoying!!!! Even though I blocked him the last few pages have been nothing but arguing with him so it is impossible to actually "ignore" him. Why is it some folks just can't catch a clue that has been lobbed at their chest (very slowly) and go away???


----------



## PhilWrir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> Yeaaaaaa... But then ya still see the replys which is just as bad! but good for new people to know.


At that point you have reasonably done all you can do.

Be the bigger man and Ignore and move on.


----------



## Weber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erase*
> 
> Nice work Asus.
> 
> Yesterday I updated to BIOS version 1004 which is X99-DELUXE-ASUS-1004.CAP, after flashing it took out my OS in RAID0.
> Even before any BIOS flashing the Asus X99 Deluxe would see other RAID0 disk (no longer connected) as failed when it was 100% fine before I put the drives into this new motherboard.
> 
> Beware of the Asus Deluxe X99, likely ok for some, look like I got a dud. Be careful of BIOS version 1004, it has to potential to destroy your RAID setup.


Are you refering to the clear cmos function that always occurs after a bios update? Where you set your disk back to raid, save, reboot, then set your boot to the raid device. That is normal for any bios update or cmos clear. You actually get good at setting it back up. Or are you indicating something worst ? I have never 'lost' my raid volume from any bios update, including 1004.


----------



## erase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Weber*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *erase*
> 
> Nice work Asus.
> 
> Yesterday I updated to BIOS version 1004 which is X99-DELUXE-ASUS-1004.CAP, after flashing it took out my OS in RAID0.
> Even before any BIOS flashing the Asus X99 Deluxe would see other RAID0 disk (no longer connected) as failed when it was 100% fine before I put the drives into this new motherboard.
> 
> Beware of the Asus Deluxe X99, likely ok for some, look like I got a dud. Be careful of BIOS version 1004, it has to potential to destroy your RAID setup.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you refering to the clear cmos function that always occurs after a bios update? Where you set your disk back to raid, save, reboot, then set your boot to the raid device. That is normal for any bios update or cmos clear. You actually get good at setting it back up. Or are you indicating something worst ? I have never 'lost' my raid volume from any bios update, including 1004.
Click to expand...

No, fully aware setting back to RAID, this is much worse. About losing arrays if BIOS is fully set to UEFI when flashing 1004. Also about if any array is created after flash (once destroyed), setting UEFI back again, the array is no long able to be selected as a boot option.

I have post this stuff in the Intel motherboad section, this is off topic over in this thread.

As for the i7-5960X this is one hard chip to keep cool, running prime95 temps just keep going up with just a little bit of voltage near 4GHz. I haven't got water cooling yet, just making do with a good air cooler until I have funds to buy a case to fit custom water cooling, looks like everyone agrees that a off the shelve water cooler just will not cut it. Although for now trying to find a sweet spot for a little bit of a overclock on air. JJ from Asus recommended not using prime95, says throwing away an overclock that would be useful for many other real world applications.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erase*
> 
> No, fully aware setting back to RAID, this is much worse. About losing arrays if BIOS is fully set to UEFI when flashing 1004. Also about if any array is created after flash (once destroyed), setting UEFI back again, the array is no long able to be selected as a boot option.
> 
> I have post this stuff in the Intel motherboad section, this is off topic over in this thread.
> 
> As for the i7-5960X this is one hard chip to keep cool, *running prime95 temps just keep going up with just a little bit of voltage near 4GHz*. I haven't got water cooling yet, just making do with a good air cooler until I have funds to buy a case to fit custom water cooling, looks like everyone agrees that a off the shelve water cooler just will not cut it. Although for now trying to find a sweet spot for a little bit of a overclock on air. JJ from Asus recommended not using prime95, says throwing away an overclock that would be useful for many other real world applications.


why you guys keep running p95 on an 8-core (non EP) processor is hard to understand. Perseveration to the same error - Use something else. If you can't break the p95 habit, get a 4 or 6 core. geeze.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> why you guys keep running p95 on an 8-core (non EP) processor is hard to understand. Perseveration to the same error - Use something else. If you can't break the p95 habit, get a 4 or 6 core. geeze.


Some men just want to watch the world _processor_ burn.


----------



## erase

Simple really, if cooling can handle prime95 then it can handle anything.

There are other reasons.


----------



## Canis-X

You are going to need some strong subzero cooling on that chip if you are expecting to OC it and run the current Prime with AVX2 instructions. Not realistic IMHO.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erase*
> 
> Simple really, if cooling can handle prime95 then it can handle anything.
> 
> There are other reasons.


I don't know about P95, but LinX 0.6.5 kept my CPU pegged at 95C during the test. I think only chilled water or LN2 could handle 4.5GHz, although I'd love for someone to prove me wrong.

I wish we had an estimation of how much power can flow through the chip before it dies. Mine's still fine after 450 watts (over 3 times Intel's TDP.) At what point does the chip just burn up? 600 watts, 800 watts?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erase*
> 
> Simple really, if cooling can handle prime95 then it can handle anything.
> 
> There are other reasons.


yes, there are other issues. Read back thru this and the x99 threads. It not simply a heat issue... your cpu will shut down before you burn it slowly... but not before it turns into a flash cube.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> I don't know about P95, but LinX 0.6.5 kept my CPU pegged at 95C during the test. I think only chilled water or LN2 could handle 4.5GHz, although I'd love for someone to prove me wrong.
> 
> I wish we had an estimation of how much power can flow through the chip before it dies. Mine's still fine after 450 watts (over 3 times Intel's TDP.) At what point does the chip just burn up? 600 watts, 800 watts?


lol - at 450W you certainly rounded out the etching.










old-school burn in!


----------



## zoson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erase*
> 
> Nice work Asus.
> 
> I have issues too, but mine are not memory related (testing with memtest I am ok).
> 
> My board came out of the box with 0801, in which for the moment turned on, get stuck at POST screen, 4 outta of 5 times, I have to force turn it off and try again. Isolated just about everything form being a problem!
> 
> Once I made it in to the BIOS updated to 0904, which didn't fix the issue.
> 
> Yesterday I updated to BIOS version 1004 which is X99-DELUXE-ASUS-1004.CAP, after flashing it took out my OS in RAID0.
> Even before any BIOS flashing the Asus X99 Deluxe would see other RAID0 disk (no longer connected) as failed when it was 100% fine before I put the drives into this new motherboard.
> 
> Beware of the Asus Deluxe X99, likely ok for some, look like I got a dud. Be careful of BIOS version 1004, it has to potential to destroy your RAID setup.
> 
> http://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/X99DELUXE/HelpDesk_Download/


You can run testdisk after you rebuild the array. Just use the exact same settings for the array and make sure the drives are plugged into the same port# as when you built the array the first time. You can rebuild any raid0/raid5 this way as long as it was just a software problem. Then once you see the UNFORMATTED disk in windows, run testdisk and do a scan for partitions. It should see it pretty much right away. Then you just re-initialize in the RST app and off you go!
http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk_Step_By_Step

Anyway, as for the topic of using LinX and Furmark - I do x264 encoding while playing games on the same machine, and RealBench simply doesn't cut it. I am 4.4GHz 1.35v LinX stable WHILE running Furmark, pulling ~850W from the wall.

In contrast I can pass RealBench at 4.7GHz 1.35v. Pretty big difference, and it's clear that document linked by Raja was never meant for 24/7 overclocks by people who actually stress their machine. Because lets face it... Just playing a video game on your PC barely stresses it at all.


----------



## Cr4zy

Really having issues trying to get my 5960X remotely stable. I've been able to run it at 4.5 with 1.4 but it wasnt stable once I stressed it.

So i've been playing with XMP enabled and disabled, right now im on 34x125 for 4.25 but that is using 1.34v and I still fail AIDA and almost instantly crash on P95.
I've got
Cache - 1.17v
VCCSA - 1.25v
VCCIO - 1.1v
VCCIN - 1.93v

Im not sure what the "safe" limits are for all these voltages though are they same as normal haswell (4770k)? However considering im pushing 90c on 4.2 I feel like I dont want to give it anymore. But is it really not stable at 4.2? :/

Any suggestions am I missing something? I didn't have this many issues getting my 4770k to 4.7.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cr4zy*
> 
> Really having issues trying to get my 5960X remotely stable. I've been able to run it at 4.5 with 1.4 but it wasnt stable once I stressed it.
> 
> So i've been playing with XMP enabled and disabled, right now im on 34x125 for 4.25 but that is using 1.34v and I still fail AIDA and almost instantly crash on P95.
> I've got
> Cache - 1.17v
> VCCSA - 1.25v
> VCCIO - 1.1v
> VCCIN - 1.93v
> 
> Im not sure what the "safe" limits are for all these voltages though are they same as normal haswell (4770k)? However considering im pushing 90c on 4.2 I feel like I dont want to give it anymore. But is it really not stable at 4.2? :/
> 
> Any suggestions am I missing something? I didn't have this many issues getting my 4770k to 4.7.


What ram and cache speed are you at?


----------



## Cr4zy

RAM 2666 (16-18-18-35) from XMP.
Cache is 3000 (24x125)


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cr4zy*
> 
> Really having issues trying to get my 5960X remotely stable. I've been able to run it at 4.5 with 1.4 but it wasnt stable once I stressed it.
> 
> So i've been playing with XMP enabled and disabled, right now im on 34x125 for 4.25 but that is using 1.34v and I still fail AIDA and almost instantly crash on P95.
> I've got
> Cache - 1.17v
> VCCSA - 1.25v
> VCCIO - 1.1v
> VCCIN - 1.93v
> 
> Im not sure what the "safe" limits are for all these voltages though are they same as normal haswell (4770k)? However considering im pushing 90c on 4.2 I feel like I dont want to give it anymore. But is it really not stable at 4.2? :/
> 
> Any suggestions am I missing something? I didn't have this many issues getting my 4770k to 4.7.


what are the temperature when you stress the CPU?
cooling 1.34V could be very difficult on haswell-e.

high vcore, creates more temperature, more temperature wants more vcore to be stable.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cr4zy*
> 
> RAM 2666 (16-18-18-35) from XMP.
> Cache is 3000 (24x125)


If you are hitting 90C on the CPU package, that can be a major cause of instability in itself. We need to target the CPU around 75C or less, and no more than 85C on the hottest core for the best stability.

Here are some bios screenshots for you to try. If you don't see something, it was left on auto. Give this a try, if it's not stable move to 4.4GHz @ 1.275, then 4.3GHz @ 1.25, then 4.2GHz at 1.225, 4.1 or 4.0 at 1.2V. Unless you're at the bottom end of the silicon lottery, one of those should get you stable and under 75C.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!













Edit: And the 125 strap equivalent


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cr4zy*
> 
> RAM 2666 (16-18-18-35) from XMP.
> Cache is 3000 (24x125)


if you can, put a usb key in one of the rear slots - format fat 32. post to bios and hit F12 on each bios page, scroll where needed so we can see all settings (all). boot to windows and select all the png files on the usb key. right click "send to" compressed zip and post that in this thread. Best way to see if anyone here can help.









.. or load Yuh's settings.


----------



## Creator

Just absolutely loving how fast HW-E is. I have an E5-2620 and Tesla K20 at work, and this setup (overclocked 5960X + Titans) is blowing it away right now for compute work. Everything feels like it is coming twice as fast. And I can play video games at the same time. My ASUS X99-E WS came in today as well. This board feels really industrial. Will be switching it in for full PCIe lane goodness as long as I have this build.


----------



## Aluc13

Let us know how the Asus board is. I have seen on newegg that some of their boards aren't up to snuff with X99.


----------



## Cr4zy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> If you are hitting 90C on the CPU package, that can be a major cause of instability in itself. We need to target the CPU around 75C or less, and no more than 85C on the hottest core for the best stability.
> 
> Here are some bios screenshots for you to try. If you don't see something, it was left on auto. Give this a try, if it's not stable move to 4.4GHz @ 1.275, then 4.3GHz @ 1.25, then 4.2GHz at 1.225, 4.1 or 4.0 at 1.2V. Unless you're at the bottom end of the silicon lottery, one of those should get you stable and under 75C.
> 
> snip


Thanks for the help!

Looks like I got the crap end of the lottery again. Just like all my cpus









I tried everything you suggested, some stuff failed to POST, others couldnt even start loading windows.

Im currently sitting on 4.25 still (125x34) with 1.33 and some other voltages increased with a few other changes to options and it's doing better although not stressed it much. But this CPU looks like it just doesnt wanna dream big!


----------



## erase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> You are going to need some strong subzero cooling on that chip if you are expecting to OC it and run the current Prime with AVX2 instructions. Not realistic IMHO.


What is a realistic piece of software to check max temp and stability with HW-E?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *erase*
> 
> Simple really, if cooling can handle prime95 then it can handle anything.
> 
> There are other reasons.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know about P95, but LinX 0.6.5 kept my CPU pegged at 95C during the test. I think only chilled water or LN2 could handle 4.5GHz, although I'd love for someone to prove me wrong.
Click to expand...

Is LinX the same as Prime95, if so should there be any reason to run it, is there an alternative that is lighter on the CPU without attempting to cook it?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zoson*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *erase*
> 
> You can run testdisk after you rebuild the array. Just use the exact same settings for the array and make sure the drives are plugged into the same port# as when you built the array the first time. You can rebuild any raid0/raid5 this way as long as it was just a software problem. Then once you see the UNFORMATTED disk in windows, run testdisk and do a scan for partitions. It should see it pretty much right away. Then you just re-initialize in the RST app and off you go!
> http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk_Step_By_Step
Click to expand...

I have already done this to get back the RAID0, and can see partitions, but the issue is they don't just appear with all data intact, just says "is not accessiable, The parameter is incorrect". _I wasn't concerned but the OS disk, as this was a new install, which I just redone, there was nothing on it._

However my data disk I could do with getting it back, as will save many days of re-loading stuff, and I can actually move it to an older system (X79) and use it.

Problem I have, even though I have restored the RAID0 for my mechanical data drive using testdisk. I am now presented with a 100MB FAT32 partition, and the other 3725GB partition is RAW. It was formatted original as GPT. I have tried a few recovery tools, but show scrambled files, most thing not intact. How do I recover the RAW partition so I can see it normally?


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zoson*
> 
> You can run testdisk after you rebuild the array. Just use the exact same settings for the array and make sure the drives are plugged into the same port# as when you built the array the first time. You can rebuild any raid0/raid5 this way as long as it was just a software problem. Then once you see the UNFORMATTED disk in windows, run testdisk and do a scan for partitions. It should see it pretty much right away. Then you just re-initialize in the RST app and off you go!
> http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk_Step_By_Step
> 
> Anyway, as for the topic of using LinX and Furmark - I do x264 encoding while playing games on the same machine, and RealBench simply doesn't cut it. I am 4.4GHz 1.35v LinX stable WHILE running Furmark, pulling ~850W from the wall.
> 
> In contrast I can pass RealBench at 4.7GHz 1.35v. Pretty big difference, and it's clear that document linked by Raja was never meant for 24/7 overclocks by people who actually stress their machine. Because lets face it... Just playing a video game on your PC barely stresses it at all.


Realbench stress test uses handbrake, luxmark and a file cruch. If it passes for a minimum of 2 hours with the correct amount of memory selected the pc is stable in those real world applications. None of those apps are games. If that's not enough for you use whatever works but please do not speak on my behalf.


----------



## Silent Scone

You run games whilst running encoding, so implying that requires all manner of stability but then say real bench doesn't cut - because games don't test stability.

Colour me confused lol.


----------



## erase

Usually I turn off speedstep, c-states, force constant voltage, and force constant processor speed. Never bothered to try this, but how do I overclock at stock voltage while maintaining all the power saving features (without turning them completely off) just raising the core speed and memory speed?


----------



## Silent Scone

http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=MY-202-KS&groupid=701&catid=8&subcat=2557

Not bad


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erase*
> 
> Usually I turn off speedstep, c-states, force constant voltage, and force constant processor speed. Never bothered to try this, but how do I overclock at stock voltage while maintaining all the power saving features (without turning them completely off) just raising the core speed and memory speed?


Honestly I would read the guide as there is quite a lot to cover if you've never used offset before let alone adaptive voltages


----------



## erase

read the guide, what guide for this processor and chipset?


----------



## wirk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=MY-202-KS&groupid=701&catid=8&subcat=2557
> Not bad


Uhumm, but what's real impact of this?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erase*
> 
> read the guide, what guide for this processor and chipset?


this: http://www.overclock.net/t/1510328/asus-x99-motherboard-series-official-support-thread-north-america/0_20


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wirk*
> 
> Uhumm, but what's real impact of this?


Speak English please. I'm hungry I don't have time for your save money riddles lol


----------



## Fallendreams

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rpjkw11*
> 
> FALLENDREAMS said: Just pulled trigger on i7 5960x ,ram, and Mobo. I can't wait wheee.gif
> 
> You're gonna LOVE that build!!!!! Here's hoping you win, or even show, in the CPU lottery.


Thanks dude. Work has been busy this week. Just put the thing together and I'm going to start playing with it later tonight. Can't wait =]


----------



## Lonestar166

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fallendreams*
> 
> Thanks dude. Work has been busy this week. Just put the thing together and I'm going to start playing with it later tonight. Can't wait =]


You're gonna love it!


----------



## Aluc13

Good luck with yoir build. That sounds like youll be having lots of fun. I am about to pull the trigger to upgrade my build. Thinking 5820k, asrock extreme 4 and g skill memory along with a gtx 970. The rest i am keeping from my current build.


----------



## Timvdo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timvdo*
> 
> Hello all, going to ask a rhetorical question here... Couldn't find it mentioned before.
> 
> I know it's nothing to worry about if the difference between cores is 0-10 degrees, but trying out my cpu today I quickly noticed that some cores run a lot hotter than others, At 3.7 Ghz it was already more than 15 degrees Celcius and finally on 4.0 Ghz after 15 minutes my #2 core spiked up to 96 degrees and I cut it out. So far the system seems stable enough like this anyway and I know using prime95 makes the cpu run ridiculously hard but I digress.
> 
> Going to get new paste tomorrow so I can reseat the processor. I assume that either the cooler is mounted a bit tighter on one side than the other, or the thermal compound didn't spread properly so I hope I can fix it with that. Still wanted to ask though if anyone has seen such big differences in temperates before (20 degrees celcius). If so, would it be possible it's caused by something else, perhaps my chip is bad?


To report back on this, seems the MX-2 had a decent enough impact. Not to say the old paste didn't cover well, but admittedly it might have been a bit more than optimal.



Max temps were cut by 7-8 degrees. It's still 14 degrees between the best and worst core but not as bad. While idling (you can't really tell so well in the screenshot) my #5 core runs 3-4 degrees hotter than the rest, but under load #2 is still the bad guy. Still happy with the result, gives me space to try and get a bit further tomorrow.

I do have a question perhaps one of you can answer. For the C states in my MSI motherboard it seems I am a bit limited, that is. C states can be 'auto/enabled/disabled' and then my options are 'auto/C0/C2/C6(non retention)/C6(retention)'.
I assume that C6(retention) is something somewhat similar to C7? Google really didn't help me on this matter, but the motherbord guide at least states it should be the best power savings choice.


----------



## Malpractis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=MY-202-KS&groupid=701&catid=8&subcat=2557
> 
> Not bad


Anyone used Kingston before? I've got some Dom Plats on order ATM, but those are $250 cheaper, and a higher clock, and better XMP timings I think!


----------



## Silent Scone

How long is a piece of string, I'm sure they're just as good. Dom Plats coming with Corsair tax


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> Most games use AVX now, most software use AVX now, today games, today software will use AVX2.


It's funny, there are always some people who demand the use of Prime and that's fine but why force it on others? It's not AVX2 that's the problem, it's FMA3. Can you find everyday programs that use this extension? If you have no need for it but want to use latest Prime then just disable it.

If my chip pulls close 180W-200W then these monsters would be double and there's no way I would put that load on it.

Anyway, are we expecting a new revision / chip soon'ish? I've read the rumours but nothing factual.. I would like a monster!


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> It's funny, there are always some people who demand the use of Prime and that's fine but why force it on others? It's not AVX2 that's the problem, it's FMA3. Can you find everyday programs that use this extension? If you have no need for it but want to use latest Prime then just disable it.
> 
> If my chip pulls close 180W-200W then these monsters would be double and there's no way I would put that load on it.
> 
> Anyway, are we expecting a new revision / chip soon'ish? I've read the rumours but nothing factual.. I would like a monster!


I'm far from force others people to use Prime95. Every time I write something is only personal hopinion, never used a shotgun to say others to do something


----------



## Malpractis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> How long is a piece of string, I'm sure they're just as good. Dom Plats coming with Corsair tax


True the Corsair tax is strong in the Dom Plats lol. Yeah I think I'll swap em over







that saving pays for the waterblocks for my 970s


----------



## Asmodian

I got my third 5960X and this one is amazingly better!








Batch#: 3422B720 from TigerDirect

I tuned it in at 4.6GHz @ 1.262V, 4.2GHz cache @ 1.136V. system agent at 0.92V, CPU Input 1.92V. I can run OCCT CPU and AVX Linpack for hours, as well as AIDA64 and RealBench. At this speed I am worried something like Prime95 28.5 would pull enough watts to blow up my motherboard, the VRMs do get near 70°C when running OCCT CPU for a long time. I am considering remounting the VRM heatsinks, has anyone tried remounting their VRM heatsinks on an Asus X99-Deluxe or similar?

It will boot into Windows at 4.8 GHz and 1.3 V but I haven't tried higher voltages to get it stable up there, I am looking for 24/7 overclock settings now.

However, I noticed on both the X99-Deluxe'es I have used my bus speed is measured by CPU-Z as 98.x MHz, does anyone know why this is? Is my bclk really declocked ~2%, meaning I need to run multi 46 to hit 4.5 GHz? Intel Extreme Tuning Utility reports 4.60 GHz with 100.0 MHz reference clock, I would think it simply reports what is set but if I turn on spread spectrum it reports 4.59 GHz with a reference clock frequency of 99.8 MHz.

http://valid.x86.fr/ynmvau


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asmodian*
> 
> I got my third 5960X and this one is amazingly better!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tuned it in at 4.6GHz @ 1.262V, 4.2GHz cache @ 1.136V. system agent at 0.92V, CPU Input 1.92V. I can run OCCT CPU and AVX Linpack for hours, as well as AIDA64 and RealBench. At this speed I am worried something like Prime95 28.5 would pull enough watts to blow up my motherboard, the VRMs do get near 70°C when running OCCT CPU for a long time. I am considering remounting the VRM heatsinks, has anyone tried remounting their VRM heatsinks on an Asus X99-Deluxe or similar?
> 
> It will boot into Windows at 4.8 GHz and 1.3 V but I haven't tried higher voltages to get it stable up there, I am looking for 24/7 overclock settings now.
> 
> However, I noticed on both the X99-Deluxe'es I have used my bus speed is measured by CPU-Z as 98.x MHz, does anyone know why this is? Is my bclk really declocked ~2%, meaning I need to run multi 46 to hit 4.5 GHz? Intel Extreme Tuning Utility reports 4.60 GHz with 100.0 MHz reference clock, I would think it simply reports what is set but if I turn on spread spectrum it reports 4.59 GHz with a reference clock frequency of 99.8 MHz.
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/ynmvau


what do you do to return "the bad clocker" ?


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asmodian*
> 
> I tuned it in at 4.6GHz @ 1.262V, 4.2GHz cache @ 1.136V. system agent at 0.92V, CPU Input 1.92V. I can run OCCT CPU and AVX Linpack for hours, as well as AIDA64 and RealBench. At this speed I am worried something like Prime95 28.5 would pull enough watts to blow up my motherboard


Hello

At those settings the current draw will be close to exceeding the rating of the +12 EPS connector when running small FFTs with Prime95 28.5.


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> At those settings the current draw will be close to exceeding the rating of the +12 EPS connector when running small FFTs with Prime95 28.5.


Hey Praz,

We have exceeded the theoretical limits of 6 and 8 pin PCI-E connectors many times before without issues, especially with a single rail PSU. Is there a difference in how the EPS connectors work in theory to what they can in practice? What is the max wattage that is safe for a 4 pin and a 8 pin EPS connector you think?


----------



## centvalny

Batch L429B850



http://imgur.com/RWrzdJe




http://imgur.com/Nw2AeiS




http://imgur.com/9sUodwv


----------



## Asmodian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Asmodian*
> 
> I tuned it in at 4.6GHz @ 1.262V, 4.2GHz cache @ 1.136V. system agent at 0.92V, CPU Input 1.92V. I can run OCCT CPU and AVX Linpack for hours, as well as AIDA64 and RealBench. At this speed I am worried something like Prime95 28.5 would pull enough watts to blow up my motherboard
> 
> 
> 
> Hello
> 
> At those settings the current draw will be close to exceeding the rating of the +12 EPS connector when running small FFTs with Prime95 28.5.
Click to expand...

Thanks, yes, I will not run Prime95 on it. Even at 4.2 GHz Prime95 was quite.. intense, almost a power virus, and I will keep it away from my new motherboard and CPU.


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asmodian*
> 
> I got my third 5960X and this one is amazingly better!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tuned it in at 4.6GHz @ 1.262V, 4.2GHz cache @ 1.136V. system agent at 0.92V, CPU Input 1.92V. I can run OCCT CPU and AVX Linpack for hours, as well as AIDA64 and RealBench. At this speed I am worried something like Prime95 28.5 would pull enough watts to blow up my motherboard, the VRMs do get near 70°C when running OCCT CPU for a long time. I am considering remounting the VRM heatsinks, has anyone tried remounting their VRM heatsinks on an Asus X99-Deluxe or similar?
> 
> It will boot into Windows at 4.8 GHz and 1.3 V but I haven't tried higher voltages to get it stable up there, I am looking for 24/7 overclock settings now.
> 
> However, I noticed on both the X99-Deluxe'es I have used my bus speed is measured by CPU-Z as 98.x MHz, does anyone know why this is? Is my bclk really declocked ~2%, meaning I need to run multi 46 to hit 4.5 GHz? Intel Extreme Tuning Utility reports 4.60 GHz with 100.0 MHz reference clock, I would think it simply reports what is set but if I turn on spread spectrum it reports 4.59 GHz with a reference clock frequency of 99.8 MHz.
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/ynmvau


Awesome chip.... Can you get us a batch number and where you bought it?


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Hey Praz,
> 
> We have exceeded the theoretical limits of 6 and 8 pin PCI-E connectors many times before without issues, especially with a single rail PSU. Is there a difference in how the EPS connectors work in theory to what they can in practice? What is the max wattage that is safe for a 4 pin and a 8 pin EPS connector you think?


Hello

ATX specs state the +12 EPS pins will be rated for 9A per pin. So a 8 pin connector will have a max rating of 36A. However Intel, in their platform power plane design guide, specify the power supply side of the +12 EPS connector shall use pins with a rating of 13A. The reason for this additional current rating is the power supply side of the connector is what determines how well the physical connection is made. As the current increases the temperature at the connection will also increase. This increased current rating gives some margin of safety due to the mechanical fatigue caused by the elevated temperatures. As the 13A rated pins cost slightly more we can only assume that those are the pins all power supply manufacturer are using. If the 9A rated pins are substituted instead then the 36A rating over time with stress is no longer valid.


----------



## Asmodian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> Awesome chip.... Can you get us a batch number and where you bought it?


It is Batch#: 3422B720 and I got it from TigerDirect.









edit: fixed the quote.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asmodian*
> 
> However, I noticed on both the X99-Deluxe'es I have used my bus speed is measured by CPU-Z as 98.x MHz, does anyone know why this is? Is my bclk really declocked ~2%, meaning I need to run multi 46 to hit 4.5 GHz? Intel Extreme Tuning Utility reports 4.60 GHz with 100.0 MHz reference clock, I would think it simply reports what is set but if I turn on spread spectrum it reports 4.59 GHz with a reference clock frequency of 99.8 MHz.


Turns out this is the long known "Hyper-V's fault". Not sure why but at least I know it is not a real issue.


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> ATX specs state the +12 EPS pins will be rated for 9A per pin. So a 8 pin connector will have a max rating of 36A. However Intel, in their platform power plane design guide, specify the power supply side of the +12 EPS connector shall use pins with a rating of 13A. The reason for this additional current rating is the power supply side of the connector is what determines how well the physical connection is made. As the current increases the temperature at the connection will also increase. This increased current rating gives some margin of safety due to the mechanical fatigue caused by the elevated temperatures. As the 13A rated pins cost slightly more we can only assume that those are the pins all power supply manufacturer are using. If the 9A rated pins are substituted instead then the 36A rating over time with stress is no longer valid.


Great info, thanks and +1

I'll try contacting some of the major PSU product managers and see if they are willing to confirm the 13A per pin rating. Worst case, will using the auxiliary EPS connectors on motherboards then help with any PSU cable compromise?


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Great info, thanks and +1
> 
> I'll try contacting some of the major PSU product managers and see if they are willing to confirm the 13A per pin rating. Worst case, will using the auxiliary EPS connectors on motherboards then help with any PSU cable compromise?


Hello

I'm sure they will reply yes. Personally that is something I wouldn't waste much time with. An 8 plus 4 pin configuration would give 54A capability. This would definitely be beneficial at the board level but the CPUs are not designed to be sinking this type of current.


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> I'm sure they will reply yes. Personally that is something I wouldn't waste much time with. An 8 plus 4 pin configuration would give 54A capability. This would definitely be beneficial at the board level but the CPUs are not designed to be sinking this type of current.


True. So would you recommend risking a shutdown from power loss that may harm components or providing all the power that a mainboard can provide at the risk of the CPU not being able to handle it? Again, I realize this is not something anyone being careful should have to worry about.


----------



## Nizzen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asmodian*
> 
> I got my third 5960X and this one is amazingly better!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Batch#: 3422B720 from TigerDirect
> 
> I tuned it in at 4.6GHz @ 1.262V, 4.2GHz cache @ 1.136V. system agent at 0.92V, CPU Input 1.92V. I can run OCCT CPU and AVX Linpack for hours, as well as AIDA64 and RealBench. At this speed I am worried something like Prime95 28.5 would pull enough watts to blow up my motherboard, the VRMs do get near 70°C when running OCCT CPU for a long time. I am considering remounting the VRM heatsinks, has anyone tried remounting their VRM heatsinks on an Asus X99-Deluxe or similar?
> 
> It will boot into Windows at 4.8 GHz and 1.3 V but I haven't tried higher voltages to get it stable up there, I am looking for 24/7 overclock settings now.
> 
> However, I noticed on both the X99-Deluxe'es I have used my bus speed is measured by CPU-Z as 98.x MHz, does anyone know why this is? Is my bclk really declocked ~2%, meaning I need to run multi 46 to hit 4.5 GHz? Intel Extreme Tuning Utility reports 4.60 GHz with 100.0 MHz reference clock, I would think it simply reports what is set but if I turn on spread spectrum it reports 4.59 GHz with a reference clock frequency of 99.8 MHz.
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/ynmvau


Run CB 15 @ 4700/4800/4900mhz an show us some voltage numbers


----------



## Asmodian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nizzen*
> 
> Run CB 15 @ 4700/4800/4900mhz an show us some voltage numbers


4.8 GHz at 1.3V but I had a bit of difficulty with blue screens trying to run CB 15 at 4.9 GHz at any voltage I was willing to try. I don't want to be mean to this chip as I like it.









4.7 GHz

4.8 GHz

4.9 GHz


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asmodian*
> 
> 4.8 GHz at 1.3V but I had a bit of difficulty with blue screens trying to run CB 15 at 4.9 GHz at any voltage I was willing to try. I don't want to be mean to this chip as I like it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.7 GHz
> 
> 4.8 GHz
> 
> 4.9 GHz


very nice chip indeed








reminds me of the last 4790k i had although it did 4.9Ghz @ 1.325 stable and no matter what voltage i gave for 5Ghz i could not get it stable


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malpractis*
> 
> Anyone used Kingston before? I've got some Dom Plats on order ATM, but those are $250 cheaper, and a higher clock, and better XMP timings I think!


up until my r4be, all i used was kingston (oh, and sammy greens







) solid ram, but usually conservative timing ranges IMO. Good stuff!


----------



## Asmodian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> very nice chip indeed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reminds me of the last 4790k i had although it did 4.9Ghz @ 1.325 stable and no matter what voltage i gave for 5Ghz i could not get it stable


Thanks. I am very happy with it.









I got a little braver and managed to not blue screen during CB 15 at 4.9 GHz. It is not what I would call stable but it booted into windows ran CB and rebooted again without any issues on the first try at these settings. Still not bad voltages at all.









4.9 GHz @ 1.4 V


----------



## Silent Scone

Nice chip, try increasing LLC and current capabilities and try again with the vcore you were trying if you haven't already. Should be at least enough to pass c15 hopefully

Edit: ah you did already









1.4 for 4.9 is impressive for benching if you can manage dram clocks in tow


----------



## Asmodian

Sadly my DRAM is not that great, it will not do 3000+ or low timings.









Edit:

I think I will run 4.5GHz @ 1.215V for 24/7, 4.6GHz @ 1.265V hits ~75C in OCCT while 4.5 GHz hits 65°C. Should I re-seat the water block? It seems high for the voltage but megahertz adds some heat as well.


----------



## centvalny

Awesome chip there Asmodian









My chip needs more volts and decent uncore



http://imgur.com/HW5pC2d


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asmodian*
> 
> Thanks. I am very happy with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got a little braver and managed to not blue screen during CB 15 at 4.9 GHz. It is not what I would call stable but it booted into windows ran CB and rebooted again without any issues on the first try at these settings. Still not bad voltages at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.9 GHz @ 1.4 V


help me out here... what vcore is that 4.9GHz at? (I'm not familiar with that monitoring panel)

do you have cpuZ? hit prntscrn while R15 is running. when it finishes paste into paint...


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> Awesome chip.... Can you get us a batch number and where you bought it?


lol - tigerdirect! That's a lotto winner right there.


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> lol - tigerdirect! That's a lotto winner right there.


im back to being not happy with my setup... i think the problem is me, not the eqipment


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> im back to being not happy with my setup... i think the problem is me, not the eqipment


no luck for me in the silicon lottery!


----------



## Silent Scone

Compared to that chip, no luck for 90% of 5960 users


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> no luck for me in the silicon lottery!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Compared to that chip, no luck for 90% of 5960 users


yea he hit the jackpot. i need to have a dedicated bench pc and the then work one... mixing the 2 is bad news and frustrating


----------



## Silent Scone

Yeh I use my x99 rig for everything which is why I'm not really doing a lot of benching on it or messing with straps at the moment


----------



## Silent Scone

Having a lot better luck with 2750 on these 2800C16 Dom Plats.

CL14-16-16-34 -CR1 @ 1.3v Fully stable and going down.


----------



## L36

Try 1.35V. My 2400mhz 16gb Gskill kit is pulling 2800mhz 14-14-14-28 CR1 stable since release. Shame that this is where it maxes out frequency wise. Even at 1.4V and 16-16-16-32 CR2 it wont boot at 3000mhz.


----------



## Silent Scone

I set myself a vdimm as I like the eventual outcome to be low a voltage as possible, I'm a little anal like that







.

I'm sure I can do more on these with a little more though. Nice overclock on those though


----------



## Stefan123

I cant get past the bios-memtest when pushing my 2400 kit over 2600. Do you raise other voltages beside Vdimm?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stefan123*
> 
> I cant get past the bios-memtest when pushing my 2400 kit over 2600. Do you raise other voltages beside Vdimm?


System Agent (VCCSA), this is the voltage for the memory controller. Auto should be sufficient though in most cases


----------



## Creator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Anyway, are we expecting a new revision / chip soon'ish? I've read the rumours but nothing factual.. I would like a monster!


I feel like since SB, the best overclockers have always come early on.


----------



## Asmodian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> help me out here... what vcore is that 4.9GHz at? (I'm not familiar with that monitoring panel)
> 
> do you have cpuZ? hit prntscrn while R15 is running. when it finishes paste into paint...


It was 1.4 V as CPU-Z would report. I like OCCT's page for posting because it shows the min/max while running R15 of all the voltages and temperatures.

OCCT's voltage monitoring page defined using what my Asus X99-Deluxe calls them:
The interesting ones start at VIN3 (below +12V)

VIN3 = System Agent Voltage
VIN4 (2) = not in UEFI, tracks with VID but 0.00 to 0.02V higher
VCORE = CPU Input Voltage
VID = CPU Core Voltage, same as that reported by CPU-Z
IA = not in UEFI, tracks with VID, always 0.03V higher
LLC/Ring = CPU Cache Voltage (it always reads 0.03V higher than set here)
VIN0 & VIN0 (2) = Not in UEFI, doesn't seem to change with load but always 0.89V min and 1.21V max. (??)

My UEFI settings for that 4.9 GHz bench:

CPU Core Voltage = 1.4
CPU Cache Voltage = 1.131
System Agent Voltage = 1.02
CPU Input Voltage = 1.98

I also used LLC 9. 42x cache multiplier, DRAM 2400-14-16-16-32-2T @ 1.3V.

CPU and DRAM power set to optimized and VRM Spread Spectrum ON. BCLK spread spectrum off, EIST Off, C-states off.
Everything else defaults/auto.

CPU Input Voltage seems to be very touchy on this CPU and it does not like it below 1.9V even at 4.5GHz.

What is a safe long term Input Voltage, is 1.98V is the highest one should go?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asmodian*
> 
> It was 1.4 V as CPU-Z would report. I like OCCT's page for posting because it shows the min/max while running R15 of all the voltages and temperatures.
> OCCT's voltage monitoring page defined using what my Asus X99-Deluxe calls them:
> The interesting ones start at VIN3 (below +12V)
> VIN3 = System Agent Voltage
> VIN4 (2) = not in UEFI, tracks with VID but 0.00 to 0.02V higher
> VCORE = CPU Input Voltage
> *VID = CPU Core Voltage, same as that reported by CPU-Z (set to 1.4V in UEFI)*
> IA = not in UEFI, tracks with VID, always 0.03V higher
> LLC/Ring = CPU Cache Voltage (it always reads 0.03V higher than set here)
> VIN0 & VIN0 (2) = Not in UEFI, doesn't seem to change with load but always 0.89V min and 1.21V max. (??)
> My UEFI settings for that 4.9 GHz bench:
> CPU Core Voltage = 1.4
> CPU Cache Voltage = 1.131
> System Agent Voltage = 1.02
> CPU Input Voltage = 1.98
> I also used LLC 9. 42x cache multiplier, DRAM 2400-14-16-16-32-2T @ 1.3V.
> CPU and DRAM power set to optimized and VRM Spread Spectrum ON. BCLK spread spectrum off, EIST Off, C-states off.
> Everything else defaults/auto.
> CPU Input Voltage seems to be very touchy on this CPU and it does not like it below 1.9V even at 4.5GHz.
> *What is a safe long term Input Voltage, is 1.98V is the highest one should go?[*


Thanks - just wanted to verify the "VID" reported was not actually the cpu VID. The most recent version of CPUZ reads HW-E correctly, didn;t know if OCCT has been updated. Erm, I would not run 1.98 input voltage as 24/7 (and personally, never at all on a mere water cooled rig, especially with LLC=9. Asking for degradation IMO)
lol - so many guys here break 1900 easily... barely did it (although now that clock is down to 1.392V).


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Brought my ambient temps down from 24C to 19C, and wall-a. Temps hovering around 90C, but passing. Nearly hit 400 GFlops.











Just for you @sblantipodi


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> Brought my ambient temps down from 24C to 19C, and wall-a. Temps hovering around 90C, but passing. Nearly hit 400 GFlops.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just for you @sblantipodi


why that LInxX implementation vs intel burn test? AVX?


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> why that LInxX implementation vs intel burn test? AVX?


AVX2 or whatever the heck it is that blasts the temperature and power usage through the roof. This program was the hardest thing for me to pass, mainly because of temps.


----------



## Asmodian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Erm, I would not run 1.98 input voltage as 24/7 (and personally, never at all on a mere water cooled rig, especially with LLC=9. Asking for degradation IMO)


For long term is 1.9V at LLC8 a problem? That seems to be as low as it likes even for 4.5 GHz.


----------



## Silent Scone

^ Meh shouldn't be

With 1.35v


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> AVX2 or whatever the heck it is that blasts the temperature and power usage through the roof. This program was the hardest thing for me to pass, mainly because of temps.


uh - yeah. Stress your cooling solution.


----------



## Asmodian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> ^ Meh shouldn't be


Thanks! I am feeling pretty good about these settings then.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> Brought my ambient temps down from 24C to 19C, and wall-a. Temps hovering around 90C, but passing. Nearly hit 400 GFlops.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just for you @sblantipodi


Try increasing the problem size to 8000 than do it again








The test you have done can be passed easily. Try with a bigger problem


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asmodian*
> 
> For long term is 1.9V at LLC8 a problem? That seems to be as low as it likes even for 4.5 GHz.


that's fine. In general, it's best to set Vin higher and run a lower LLC (like 6 or 7). Load transition spikes can be very harmful. (droop is a good thing. design incorporated to mitigate load line overshoot)


----------



## Silent Scone

Haven't needed to apply more than 7 even when at 4.86


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> Try increasing the problem size to 8000 than do it again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The test you have done can be passed easily. Try with a bigger problem


I dont want to run it for that long. 90C + 450 watts = degradation.


----------



## devilhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Thanks - just wanted to verify the "VID" reported was not actually the cpu VID. The most recent version of CPUZ reads HW-E correctly, didn;t know if OCCT has been updated. Erm, I would not run 1.98 input voltage as 24/7 (and personally, never at all on a mere water cooled rig, especially with LLC=9. Asking for degradation IMO)
> lol - so many guys here break 1900 easily... barely did it (although now that clock is down to 1.392V).


close all background programs, use cache at least 4500ghz, that helps for couple scores


----------



## sblantipodi

Just for reference. With easy load like real bench or aida I can do 4.5GHz no problem at 1.295v.

The problem starts when doing more serious test.
My last 24/7 oc is 4.3GHz 1.295v, 1.92 input, 1.2v cache, strap 100, LLC8.
Prime95 no problem, OCCT a joke.
RAM 2666MHz 15-15-15-35-1T.

Unfortunantly with strap 100 I can only use 2666MHz or 3200MHz.
With 2800MHz I get bd error on warm boot, 3000MHz can't boot, 3200MHz is ok, no boot problem but my RAM is not able to handle this frequency without errors. Don't want to push more than 1.35v on ram for 24/7.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Haven't needed to apply more than 7 even when at 4.86


same here. highest is 7 for [email protected] (yeah - I got a weak chip







)


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devilhead*
> 
> close all background programs, use cache at least 4500ghz, that helps for couple scores












I assume you-all know about *this thread*?


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> Just for reference. With easy load like real bench or aida I can do 4.5GHz no problem at 1.295v.
> 
> The problem starts when doing more serious test.
> My last 24/7 oc is 4.3GHz 1.295v, 1.92 input, 1.2v cache, strap 100, LLC8.
> Prime95 no problem, OCCT a joke.
> RAM 2666MHz 15-15-15-35-1T.
> 
> Unfortunantly with strap 100 I can only use 2666MHz or 3200MHz.
> With 2800MHz I get bd error on warm boot, 3000MHz can't boot, 3200MHz is ok, no boot problem but my RAM is not able to handle this frequency without errors. Don't want to push more than 1.35v on ram for 24/7.


2666, 2933, and 3200 were the frequencies Intel updated the microcode with. So try 2933 maybe?


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> same here. highest is 7 for [email protected] (yeah - I got a weak chip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Since when is that considered weak? I went through a couple chips that couldn't do more than 4.6 @ ~1.45V!


----------



## Silent Scone

weaker than mine


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> weaker than mine


I think ours are twins, or close to it. I think yours is a bit better. I'm benchable at: 1.35V 4.7, 1.39V 4.75, 1.425V 4.8. Bootable at 4.8 1.28V.

Edit: Although you don't have matching cache do you?


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> 2666, 2933, and 3200 were the frequencies Intel updated the microcode with. So try 2933 maybe?


Rep+, thank you.
I will try it and I'll report back.


----------



## Silent Scone

Meh I need 1.375 to bench at 4.75 so yeah real close


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> Rep+, thank you.
> I will try it and I'll report back.


Just tried it. No luck. 2933MHz is a insta bd or bF error.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> Just tried it. No luck. 2933MHz is a insta bd or bF error.


Why not run an offset on the 125 strap? If you enable all the C states, power draw at idle is only a little bit more than what would result from the 100 strap. You should be able to throw in 3000 15-17-17-37-2t @ 1.35V without a hitch.


----------



## buddatech

Not 100% sure what to expect from my 5820k. Is 4.3GHz 1.185v good/average? Need 1.265 for 4.4GHz
so...
4.3GHz 1.185v max temp 61c 30 min p95 26.6
or
4.4GHz 1.265v max temp 65c 30 min p95 26.6
or keep pushing?

100*43/44, Cache 3300, RAM Default @2666 1.2v
Ambient temp 22-23c


----------



## lilchronic

This is like deja vu reading this thread, when haswell was first released on 1150 socket, some people barley got to 4.5Ghz
Then devils canyon came out and everyone got 4.5Ghz+

when do wee see devlis canyon -E cpu's


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *buddatech*
> 
> Not 100% sure what to expect from my 5820k. Is 4.3GHz 1.185v good/average? Need 1.265 for 4.4GHz
> so...
> 4.3GHz 1.185v max temp 61c 30 min p95 26.6
> or
> 4.4GHz 1.265v max temp 65c 30 min p95 26.6
> or keep pushing?
> 
> 100*43/44, Cache 3300, RAM Default @2666 1.2v
> Ambient temp 22-23c


Seems about average/above average to me. Try 1.9V input, 1.325V CPU, 4.5GHz. As long as temps stay under ~75C you should be good. After that, if you have an Asus motherboard, try to get that matching cache!


----------



## buddatech

Ill try that and report back in a few. Also I have an AsRock X99 Extreme 4 "Try 1.9V input"??


----------



## ChronoBodi

how do i do the 1.9v input voltage? is it fixed or what else can i do with it?


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *buddatech*
> 
> Ill try that and report back in a few. Also I have an AsRock X99 Extreme 4 "Try 1.9V input"??


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> how do i do the 1.9v input voltage? is it fixed or what else can i do with it?


CPU input voltage, or VCCIN, is a fixed voltage. It's what feeds the FIVR on haswell. It should be called one of those two on the AsRock board I'd imagine.


----------



## buddatech

I found it thanks, it's not under FIVR under voltage configuration. Also tried 4.6GHz 1.325 failed p95 after 10 minutes or so, now I've been running 1.3v for 4.5GHz about 15 minutes see what happens... also I think you have the same RAM as I, how did you get to 3000MHz? I tried setting bclk @125*34 wouldn't boot had to clear cmos.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *buddatech*
> 
> I found it thanks, it's not under FIVR under voltage configuration. Also tried 4.6GHz 1.325 failed p95 after 10 minutes or so, now I've been running 1.3v for 4.5GHz about 15 minutes see what happens... also I think you have the same RAM as I, how did you get to 3000MHz? I tried setting bclk @125*34 wouldn't boot had to clear cmos.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *buddatech*
> 
> I found it thanks, it's not under FIVR under voltage configuration. Also tried 4.6GHz 1.325 failed p95 after 10 minutes or so, now I've been running 1.3v for 4.5GHz about 15 minutes see what happens... also I think you have the same RAM as I, how did you get to 3000MHz? I tried setting bclk @125*34 wouldn't boot had to clear cmos.


You have to set the CPU strap to 125, not just the BCLK. I have the 2666C15 kit. It runs at 3000MHz 15-17-17-37-2t 1.35V without any effort.


----------



## buddatech

Sorry that's what I meant and is exactly what i did, but had bclk/pcie ratio on auto. What should that be set that too?

Exact RAM kit too.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *buddatech*
> 
> Sorry that's what I meant and is exactly what i did, but had bclk/pcie ratio on auto. What should that be set that too?
> 
> Exact RAM kit too.


That's all you should need to do. Set 125 strap, set the frequency to 3000, and set the timings/voltages.

Quick and dirty- Apply the second XMP setting (1.35V 2800), and then manually bump it up to 3000. (Change BCLK back to 125)


----------



## buddatech

Okay passed p95 34 min 4.5GHz 1.3v now I will try oc'ing RAM again... rebooting now.


----------



## buddatech

Fail... again Do I even have a CPU strap setting? When I change the bclk/pcie ratio setting to 1.25 base clock @100 doesn't seem to work.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> weaker than mine


lol - seen your physics scores.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> I think ours are twins, or close to it. I think yours is a bit better. I'm benchable at: 1.35V 4.7, 1.39V 4.75, 1.425V 4.8. Bootable at 4.8 1.28V.
> 
> Edit: Although you don't have matching cache do you?


you guys.... http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4512348 (1.425V, ram @ 2666, working with 3200 cache44 now)
http://valid.canardpc.com/zq6xmp

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4512655


----------



## carlhil2

Will a EVGA SuperNOVA 1000 P2 handle my Haswell-E build? I will be swapping my SLI 780Ti's for SLI 980's once back in stock at MC..., was thinking the G2 1300W...both are the same price..EDIT: too late, just shipped..


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Will a EVGA SuperNOVA 1000 P2 handle my Haswell-E build? I will be swapping my SLI 780Ti's for SLI 980's once back in stock at MC..., was thinking the G2 1300W...both are the same price..EDIT: too late, just shipped..


with a couple of reference 980s, the P2 should be plenty.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> with a couple of reference 980s, the P2 should be plenty.


Yes, I am going for reference, then, one big maxwell...


----------



## Cr4zy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Will a EVGA SuperNOVA 1000 P2 handle my Haswell-E build? I will be swapping my SLI 780Ti's for SLI 980's once back in stock at MC..., was thinking the G2 1300W...both are the same price..EDIT: too late, just shipped..


I use a ax860i with 5960x and two 980s. Max loads in real word situations ~650w


----------



## Asmodian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Asmodian*
> 
> For long term is 1.9V at LLC8 a problem? That seems to be as low as it likes even for 4.5 GHz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that's fine. In general, it's best to set Vin higher and run a lower LLC (like 6 or 7). Load transition spikes can be very harmful. (droop is a good thing. design incorporated to mitigate load line overshoot)
Click to expand...

Thanks, setting 1.92 CPU Input @ LLC 7 works as well.









I seem to need to bump CPU Core as well, I am now on 1.22 V for 4.5 GHz, is this expected?

Edit: Testing LLC 6, at 7 I do not see any droop while at 6 it droops a bit.


----------



## Aluc13

I am at the brink of getting my new build, I just need to know. Will my psu be enough? Corsair 650TX. I am planning to overclock the gtx 970 (when I can find it in stock and purchase it), as well as the 5820k, I am planning to add an SSD and I am also thinking of adding a second card cause I will be gaming on 2560x1440p (when I find a good monitor )


----------



## Asmodian

I would not use a 650W for an overclocked 5820K and two 970s, one 970 would be ok, two might work but it would be close to the limit. SSDs do not take much power, it is the number of spinny disks that matters (and only if you have a lot).


----------



## Aluc13

Alright, thanks for letting me know. I was curious on that. Well I guess I will SLI later, but what would you recommend power wise? I would like a good high quality psu


----------



## Asmodian

I would probably get something like a SeaSonic X-850 or a SeaSonic SS-860XP2 but there are a lot of good options, getting a bit off topic here though.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> Why not run an offset on the 125 strap? If you enable all the C states, power draw at idle is only a little bit more than what would result from the 100 strap. You should be able to throw in 3000 15-17-17-37-2t @ 1.35V without a hitch.


I will try it. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## Silent Scone

lol


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> lol - seen your physics scores.


Oh you've not seen nuffin' yet boi









C13-CR1 2750 seems to improve it by a few hundred points :|

Edit:

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4513959 @ 4.35


----------



## erase

I don't yet have close loop custom cooling as of yet. Just making do with good air cooler for 24/7 usage at 3.6GHz and be able to handle full 100% continuous heat maxed out, and also with all power saving on for everyday usage.
This will sound like a joke to you peoples here, but currently priming at decent temps of 60c - 70c, as air cooling doesn't have much give until the temps run away if I was to crank it up any higher.
Memory is just cheap Crucial 2133 clocked to 2400 with same stock 15-15-15-36 using same stock 1.2v
All I need to do now is bring the uncore 1:1 and turn on virtualisation. _Which I have done since I posted the screenshot._



btw. I know a lot of people here are anti-prime for various reasons, but I don't give a toss, as it works for me just as it always done.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> I dont want to run it for that long. 90C + 450 watts = degradation.


for my tastes, this equal to lower overclock and volts


----------



## Timvdo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aluc13*
> 
> Alright, thanks for letting me know. I was curious on that. Well I guess I will SLI later, but what would you recommend power wise? I would like a good high quality psu


I'd look here for a dabase with powersupply reviews and go by the jonnyguru or techpowerup scores. They really know their business on this matter. Someone mentioned having a Corsair AX860i a few pages ago, the AXi series are probably the best powersupplies on the field right now. I went with an HX750i personally because I like silence where it's the king, though it seems most Platinum rated psus are pretty quiet.

Remember that most psu vendors don't even make them themselves. As a good rule of thumb I would suggest you stick to Seasonic or Super Flower OEM power supplies are they are always top notch. My own Corsair model was made by CWT. They did a good job on this model, but in the past have also made some psu's that weren't as good. Flextronics makes the AXi series. You won't normally see much of them in the consumer market, but if you can afford the AXi it's the best you can get.

You could probably 'make do' with around 750 watts even with 2 graphics cards, but as mentioned before I'd go for 850+ if I would have ever intended to sli.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erase*
> 
> I don't yet have close loop custom cooling as of yet. Just making do with good air cooler for 24/7 usage at 3.6GHz and be able to handle full 100% continuous heat maxed out, and also with all power saving on for everyday usage.
> This will sound like a joke to you peoples here, but currently priming at decent temps of 60c - 70c, as air cooling doesn't have much give until the temps run away if I was to crank it up any higher.
> Memory is just cheap Crucial 2133 clocked to 2400 with same stock 15-15-15-36 using same stock 1.2v
> All I need to do now is bring the uncore 1:1 and turn on virtualisation. _Which I have done since I posted the screenshot._
> 
> 
> 
> btw. I know a lot of people here are anti-prime for various reasons, but I don't give a toss, as it works for me just as it always done.


Hello

Just because I don't advocate the use of Prime doesn't mean I don't know how to properly configure it for proper stability testing. Anything less than using at least 90% of available system memory shows nothing for system stability.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timvdo*
> 
> I'd look here for a dabase with powersupply reviews and go by the jonnyguru or techpowerup scores. They really know their business on this matter. Someone mentioned having a Corsair AX860i a few pages ago, the AXi series are probably the best powersupplies on the field right now. I went with an HX750i personally because I like silence where it's the king, though it seems most Platinum rated psus are pretty quiet.
> 
> Remember that most psu vendors don't even make them themselves. As a good rule of thumb I would suggest you stick to Seasonic or Super Flower OEM power supplies are they are always top notch. My own Corsair model was made by CWT. They did a good job on this model, but in the past have also made some psu's that weren't as good. Flextronics makes the AXi series. You won't normally see much of them in the consumer market, but if you can afford the AXi it's the best you can get.
> 
> You could probably 'make do' with around 750 watts even with 2 graphics cards, but as mentioned before I'd go for 850+ if I would have ever intended to sli.


My system can push up to 580W to AC, (i7 [email protected] with GTX980SLI) and I never heard my Corsair AX860i.
While gaming the PSU fan runs at a very very low RPM and sometimes it stop.
When the PC is in idle or when I'm surfing the internet or in general when the load is under 250W, fan is stopped.

It is not too cool, I really prefer the Enermax aesthetics, never liked 120mm fan on a PSU, I prefer the 140mm but I can live with it.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asmodian*
> 
> Thanks, setting 1.92 CPU Input @ LLC 7 works as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I seem to need to bump CPU Core as well, I am now on 1.22 V for 4.5 GHz, is this expected?
> 
> Edit: Testing LLC 6, at 7 I do not see any droop while at 6 it droops a bit.


REMEMBER - LLC affects input voltage on this platform. Best way to monitor your voltages is with AID64:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Timvdo

Majority of psus come with 120mm fans for some reason. Nice things in psu's is the good manufacturers are pushing each other to making better and more efficient power supplies. Of course they are also doing it to throw around efficiency numbers in marketing, when 91 or 92% really won't make much of a difference in the bills but still. Most of them also offer semi passive fan modes until around 50% load and a decent fan curve upwards. It's harsh hearing the psu fans in older systems, even for a lot of gold rated ones they can be up there noisy along with the graphics card.

Another thing here is, it's rare that any of the good manufacter use anything but Japanese caps these days. I feel a big part of where it was always recommended to get a decent amount of higher wattage than needed is due to bad caps being used that degraded much faster and lowered the output the unit could handle. Of course you don't want to make it a tight fit and find your system taking too much power ever, but some old 600 watt power supplies would go down to 400 W within a few years if they didn't flat out die.

Ontopic: What temperatures for my processor are reasonably safe? I do like running a bit of prime95 for initial tests around 10-15 minutes, though it's mostly that I know if my settings are off I will crash within 20 seconds of starting small ffts. Could I get that same certainty if I did initial stress testing with something else?
Last week I have ran around 85-95 degrees Celcius and stopped when I saw it hit 96 after like 10 minutes. It is my understanding you can run upto 95 degrees, after which the processor will try to throttle down and it would flat out turn off if you'd reach 105 degrees. Here I have seen some people mention 85 degrees or even as low as 70 degrees max.
For every day use of course I'll never end up running this hot, for which I understand some of you are against prime. Would it then be wise to keep 70 degrees max even in tests that are 2/3rds as hot as prime95 or alternatively can I expect that if I run 85 degrees with prime95 at 4 Ghz but only 55 degrees in another test. Using the other test I might be able to push my system to 4.5 Ghz before reaching 85 degrees?


----------



## Aluc13

Alright thanks everyone for the recommendations. Never overclocked my cpu before, so i had no idea what wattage i would need for the build i am thinking of.


----------



## Asmodian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Asmodian*
> 
> Thanks, setting 1.92 CPU Input @ LLC 7 works as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I seem to need to bump CPU Core as well, I am now on 1.22 V for 4.5 GHz, is this expected?
> 
> Edit: Testing LLC 6, at 7 I do not see any droop while at 6 it droops a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> REMEMBER - LLC affects input voltage on this platform. Best way to monitor your voltages is with AID64:
Click to expand...

Ok, thanks. I use HWInfo64 to monitor voltages in more detail, it looks to match AIDA64. OCCT was only because it had a summary of what might be interesting.

I am happy to report LLC 6 worked while LLC 5 was too low.

Passed 1 h OCCT, 1h OCCT - AVX Linpack, and 4h of RealBench last night.

4.6 GHz cpu, 4.2 GHz cache, 2400-14-16-16-32-2T RAM
CPU: 1.275 V (Adaptive, offset = -0.050 V, target = 1.325 V)
Cache: 1.131 V
Input CPU: 1.940 (droops to 1.904 under load)
System Agent: 0.888 V
LLC 6

Might be good long term settings. I barely hit 60°C in RealBench.


----------



## erase

I used prime95 to simulate worse case scenario for heat output and max temps, I know then it should be about 10c lower no matter what. Then can be satisfied PSU can handle processor loading and cooling at current clocks will not overwhelmed, no matter what I throw at it.
I then run memtest86 to test memory independently


----------



## Silent Scone

Yawn


----------



## Jpmboy

double yawn...


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asmodian*
> 
> Ok, thanks. I use HWInfo64 to monitor voltages in more detail, it looks to match AIDA64. OCCT was only because it had a summary of what might be interesting.
> 
> I am happy to report LLC 6 worked while LLC 5 was too low.
> 
> Passed 1 h OCCT, 1h OCCT - AVX Linpack, and 4h of RealBench last night.
> 
> 4.6 GHz cpu, 4.2 GHz cache, 2400-14-16-16-32-2T RAM
> CPU: 1.275 V (Adaptive, offset = -0.050 V, target = 1.325 V)
> Cache: 1.131 V
> Input CPU: 1.940 (droops to 1.904 under load)
> System Agent: 0.888 V
> LLC 6
> 
> Might be good long term settings. I barely hit 60°C in RealBench.


Pushhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh that thing


----------



## Asmodian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> Pushhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh that thing


I have been having trouble with temperatures running OCCT to test stability at 4.7+ GHz. It goes over 75°C and I get an error, turn up the core voltage, then it goes over 80°C and I get an error. I don't want to follow that viscous spiral. I think I will need to switch to only AIDA64 and RealBench for stability testing above 4.6 GHz. (or go phase change







)

Running RealBench at 4.7GHz now.


----------



## Asmodian

I think this really is a good CPU:

5.1 GHz.








http://valid.canardpc.com/nbl5lk
http://valid.x86.fr/nbl5lk


----------



## Silent Scone

lol even though that is purely a validation that's impressive on it's own for the voltage. I need the same to validate at 4.9

Now that I'm at where I want with these dimms I'm seeing what cache will do.

4.8 and 4.55 uncore. Bench stable at least


----------



## MunneY

I'm truly jealous of your CPUs... Mine will not take ANY cache/uncore.. period.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> lol even though that is purely a validation that's impressive on it's own for the voltage. I need the same to validate at 4.9
> 
> Now that I'm at where I want with these dimms I'm seeing what cache will do.
> 
> 4.8 and 4.55 uncore. Bench stable at least


nice! what cache voltage? Mine needs like 1.4V for 4.5 on cache.


----------



## Silent Scone

Oh how are chips are similar







1.395 I think that was mate

As high as I was willing to try

Edit: May be able to bring that down a notch or two as I was chopping and changing as was hanging on 96 as I forgot to change the cache ratio.

As much as I'd like for it to post at 4.8 cache


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Oh how are chips are similar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.395 I think that was mate
> 
> As high as I was willing to try


lol - last night I was ruinning 48x100 and cache 44x100... that's when the chiller gets switched on.








water down to 10C. and I'm not in "nail-biting mode".


----------



## Silent Scone

I think anything up to 1.4v cache is 'safe' but I'd guestimate you don't want to spend a huge amount of time around 1.4v. I went as high as 1.44v on vcore to try and get 4.86 stable with 4.5 uncore but no dice. Refuse to go any higher on ambient even for short stints.


----------



## Asmodian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Now that I'm at where I want with these dimms I'm seeing what cache will do.
> 
> 4.8 and 4.55 uncore. Bench stable at least


Nice, my cache needs a lot more volts as soon as I go over 42x. What is your input and system agent voltage for that?


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asmodian*
> 
> Ok, thanks. I use HWInfo64 to monitor voltages in more detail, it looks to match AIDA64. OCCT was only because it had a summary of what might be interesting.
> 
> I am happy to report LLC 6 worked while LLC 5 was too low.
> 
> Passed 1 h OCCT, 1h OCCT - AVX Linpack, and 4h of RealBench last night.
> 
> 4.6 GHz cpu, 4.2 GHz cache, 2400-14-16-16-32-2T RAM
> CPU: 1.275 V (Adaptive, offset = -0.050 V, target = 1.325 V)
> Cache: 1.131 V
> Input CPU: 1.940 (droops to 1.904 under load)
> System Agent: 0.888 V
> LLC 6
> 
> Might be good long term settings. I barely hit 60°C in RealBench.


wow!
fantastic OC.

can you explain me why you set a negative offset please? is it good to have a negative offset? why?
thanks!!!


----------



## Asmodian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> wow!
> fantastic OC.
> 
> can you explain me why you set a negative offset please? is it good to have a negative offset? why?
> thanks!!!


Only because I can really; I can run lower voltage than most so I figured might as well run lower when idle too.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asmodian*
> 
> Nice, my cache needs a lot more volts as soon as I go over 42x. What is your input and system agent voltage for that?


1.085 SA 1.94v Input


----------



## Darius510

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> wow!
> fantastic OC.
> 
> can you explain me why you set a negative offset please? is it good to have a negative offset? why?
> thanks!!!


If you're doing a per core OC the neg offset will also increase the voltage spread as you step up the multipliers. Helps to get that last little bit.


----------



## AHN JONG HYUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> Brought my ambient temps down from 24C to 19C, and wall-a. Temps hovering around 90C, but passing. Nearly hit 400 GFlops.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just for you @sblantipodi


may be not perfect stability..

this is example..,.memory 12228mb...linx 0.6.5 ,,,G flops 410

this is my friend's 5960x


----------



## Creator

My important stress test begins tonight. Running 3 CUDA calculations that are occasionally hitting the CPU. With three instances loaded (one per card), I'm only hitting about ~50C load on average. My GPUs are also only running at 37, 36, and 35C respectively. I guess I've got some code to optimize. Better optimized code = faster and hotter running parts.









Should still be a decent test as I'll have data bouncing back and forth between the GPUs and CPU for the next 8-12 hours.


----------



## Timvdo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Creator*
> 
> My important stress test begins tonight. Running 3 CUDA calculations that are occasionally hitting the CPU. With three instances loaded (one per card), I'm only hitting about ~50C load on average. My GPUs are also only running at 37, 36, and 35C respectively. I guess I've got some code to optimize. Better optimized code = faster and hotter running parts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should still be a decent test as I'll have data bouncing back and forth between the GPUs and CPU for the next 8-12 hours.


Are you running your own test for that?


----------



## Asmodian

I think this is the best I can do on this CPU for benching without going to really unsafe voltages.

4.9 GHz, 4.7 GHz uncore, 2800-15-17-17-36-2T RAM.

http://valid.canardpc.com/glpak6


----------



## Creator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timvdo*
> 
> Are you running your own test for that?


It's just long CUDA "CFD" code that I developed. It's how I manage to take work home to get extra done, without much effort. My own little GPU compute cluster.









Since I bought a Titan, I got big into GPU compute (already knew C++ so it was just a matter of getting CUDA setup and learning how to work with it) and it's now working me into a good career path I'm enjoying. Spending $1000 on that first GTX Titan almost 2 years ago was one of the better choices I've made in my life I guess, hehe. I was like, "let me see what all this fuss about GPU compute is about... OMG IT'S COMPUTING 10X FASTER THAN MY 2600K!!11one" and since then I've been big on it.









Still it's hard to run code only the GPU without having to come back to the CPU (certain math function are not available in CUDA that I have to use C++ Boost for, for example) so it's hitting both hardware. Just not as intense as if it were solely dedicated to one or the other.


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asmodian*
> 
> I think this is the best I can do on this CPU for benching without going to really unsafe voltages.
> 
> 4.9 GHz, 4.7 GHz uncore, 2800-15-17-17-36-2T RAM.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/glpak6


Welp...

Now I need to take my ball and go home... that chip is GOLDEN


----------



## Jpmboy

no gem like Asmodian's cpu (guess I'll put tigerdirect on the list again...







)

But 166 strap working very well:


http://valid.canardpc.com/0693ck

and not bad physics for 4.7: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4522673
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> Welp...
> Now I need to take my ball and go home... that chip is GOLDEN


lol - like publisher's clearing house winner.









looks better than the one Mydog found.


----------



## MunneY

I need more disposable income


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> I need more disposable income


dude - you got a 5.1 chip! no way thi one will boot there. anyway, having some fun exploring 166. ram down to c12 for 2680.


----------



## Creator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asmodian*
> 
> I think this is the best I can do on this CPU for benching without going to really unsafe voltages.
> 
> 4.9 GHz, 4.7 GHz uncore, 2800-15-17-17-36-2T RAM.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/glpak6


So close to 2K.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Creator*
> 
> So close to 2K.


just needs to work on that ram...


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> dude - you got a 5.1 chip! no way thi one will boot there. anyway, having some fun exploring 166. ram down to c12 for 2680.


Yea man, I can't get it to even bclk overclock anymore. .. its so frustrating


----------



## AHN JONG HYUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asmodian*
> 
> I think this is the best I can do on this CPU for benching without going to really unsafe voltages.
> 
> 4.9 GHz, 4.7 GHz uncore, 2800-15-17-17-36-2T RAM.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/glpak6


GOOD~!


----------



## Creator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> just needs to work on that ram...


Yep. Fine tuned RAM + suicide 5ghz run should do it! Imo

1800 = really good
1900 = golden
2000 = legendary

I'm still working on 1800 over here.


----------



## Asmodian

I decided to keep poking, try lower voltages and straps. Nothing new really but I was able to use lower voltages for 4.9/4.7. Down to 1.4V core, 1.35V uncore.









http://valid.x86.fr/m8tgdm


and for Jpmboy my best 166 strap:
http://valid.canardpc.com/xspfbx


Ok, back to staying below 1.3V / 1.2V.


----------



## Creator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asmodian*
> 
> I decided to keep poking, try lower voltages and straps. Nothing new really but I was able to use lower voltages for 4.9/4.7. Down to 1.4V core, 1.35V uncore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/m8tgdm


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asmodian*
> 
> Ok, back to staying below 1.3V / 1.2V.


Oh no you don't! Not with 29 points to go!


----------



## Asmodian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Creator*
> 
> So close to 2K.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just needs to work on that ram...
Click to expand...

Yeah, I only have this 32GB 2666-C16 kit. It doesn't clock over 2800 at all, at least below 1.4V. Real performance boost doesn't seem worth investing in more RAM but that mithical 2K cb is starting to look obtainable.


----------



## Asmodian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Creator*
> 
> Oh no you don't! Not with 29 points to go!


It is harder than it looks!
















http://valid.canardpc.com/5wbn6z


I don't think that last 19 is going to happen.


----------



## erase

Push it over 2000 at all costs!


----------



## centvalny

Test another retail chip L429B942 with slightly below ambient



http://imgur.com/0vbM8S1





http://imgur.com/KZHlg9v


----------



## Silent Scone

Yeeeeh but 1.5v is doable I think I could run c15 at 4.95 at least with that much voltage. Just not on ambient lol.

See if you can bring that RAM down any lower Asmod, try c15 at least with 1.375v-1.4v. Look at secondaries. I think you might have a great chip there for that much RAM too lol


----------



## SsXxX

guys, im new to haswell-e overclocking and something happend that i just cant get it ?!! its driving me crazy im afraid there is something wrong with either my cpu or my overclock setting so PLEASE help.

so i got a nice 24/7 overclock on my 5930k, 4.4ghz vcore 1.28 (offset mode) with temps maxing at 74-75C on IBT, 80-82C on Linx and 60-62C on realbench and aida64 with my corsair H110 cooler which i consider to be very good temps, everything else is on auto including voltages, cpu and dram power phase, LLC, uncore (stock @ 3ghz), so everything is on auto, im gonna use this PC mainly for gaming and GAMING only so for me core is king i just dont wanna fiddle with other things that is just not gonna give me any performance gain in gaming. stability was tested like the following, 15 runs on maximum on IBT; Pass, 20 Mins on max on LinX; Pass, 8 hours of realbench on max ram too; Pass, and finally 12 hours of aida64 with all stress tests selected expect storage and gpu and it passed that too, be informed that all of that was done on DDR4 2133 stock timing and frequency, btw prime95 is an instant fail, I cant run it even for seconds, it freezes as fast as I click start, but from what I heard, prime95 is not good anyway for haswell-e so im gonna ignore it, I think the other tests I did proves im stable enough, does it not?

NOW to the WIERD issue that happened and that is driving me CRAZY because I just don't know why it happens, I notice that sometimes and randomly my GFLOP performance DROPS like crazy specially on IBT, like usually at these setting I get around 190gflops per run on IBT max stress setting, and it needs around 280 seconds to open the pack. after the 4th or the 5th run gflops drops to something like 130-135 gflops and the time needed is around 400seconds or more for like 2-3 runs and then may get back to normal 190gflops, then drop again, then return to normal and so on, I noticed that when that happened my package power draw as per intel utility dropped to 160watts, usually its around 200watts when gflops performance is normal in IBT.

it happened yesterday so I closed IBT and opened LinX at once to see, my gflops there was also lower than usual, around 270-275gflops, its usually around 320-325gflops !!! and power draw was lower than usual too; around 185-190watts, usually its around 210-215watts with linx, restarted PC, tried linx again for 3 runs and its back to normal, 325gflops and 210 power draw.
'
that was at night and I was tired but it got me a bit paranoid so I ran realbench again for 8 hours and slept, I found that it passed as expected and im at the office now,

do I have anything to worry about regarding those random gflops performance drops or is it normal?!

I don't think it has anything to do with thermal throttling as my temps would never go above 75C with IBT and 82C on linx, and while it feels like throttling but my cpu frequency stays constant 4.4ghz and never drops and btw I was away from the pc when that happened and nothing was running to affect its performance.

so whats wrong?!! is the cpu throttling due to reaching its TDP limit (140w) so its cutting back on power draw or what else could it be? that was my guess I think (but I saw people drawing around 350w to 400w on their cpu's and still fine with no throttling so my guess is maybe not valid), you guys have any ideas why that happens?


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *centvalny*
> 
> Test another retail chip L429B942 with slightly below ambient
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/0vbM8S1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/KZHlg9v


Are you using phase cooling?


----------



## buddatech

What should my input voltage be? On auto HWINFO is reporting 1.8v for 3.3GHz.

Also I need help OC'ing my RAM, anyone have experience with AsRock Extreme 4 motherboard?


----------



## erase

Awesome 2000+, can you break 2100?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *centvalny*
> 
> Test another retail chip L429B942 with slightly below ambient
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/0vbM8S1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/KZHlg9v


Awesome 2000+, can you break 2100?


----------



## Silent Scone

Some people are never satisfied


----------



## xarot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SsXxX*
> 
> guys, im new to haswell-e overclocking and something happend that i just cant get it ?!! its driving me crazy im afraid there is something wrong with either my cpu or my overclock setting so PLEASE help.
> 
> so i got a nice 24/7 overclock on my 5930k, 4.4ghz vcore 1.28 (offset mode) with temps maxing at 74-75C on IBT, 80-82C on Linx and 60-62C on realbench and aida64 with my corsair H110 cooler which i consider to be very good temps, everything else is on auto including voltages, cpu and dram power phase, LLC, uncore (stock @ 3ghz), so everything is on auto, im gonna use this PC mainly for gaming and GAMING only so for me core is king i just dont wanna fiddle with other things that is just not gonna give me any performance gain in gaming. stability was tested like the following, 15 runs on maximum on IBT; Pass, 20 Mins on max on LinX; Pass, 8 hours of realbench on max ram too; Pass, and finally 12 hours of aida64 with all stress tests selected expect storage and gpu and it passed that too, be informed that all of that was done on DDR4 2133 stock timing and frequency, btw prime95 is an instant fail, I cant run it even for seconds, it freezes as fast as I click start, but from what I heard, prime95 is not good anyway for haswell-e so im gonna ignore it, I think the other tests I did proves im stable enough, does it not?
> 
> NOW to the WIERD issue that happened and that is driving me CRAZY because I just don't know why it happens, I notice that sometimes and randomly my GFLOP performance DROPS like crazy specially on IBT, like usually at these setting I get around 190gflops per run on IBT max stress setting, and it needs around 280 seconds to open the pack. after the 4th or the 5th run gflops drops to something like 130-135 gflops and the time needed is around 400seconds or more for like 2-3 runs and then may get back to normal 190gflops, then drop again, then return to normal and so on, I noticed that when that happened my package power draw as per intel utility dropped to 160watts, usually its around 200watts when gflops performance is normal in IBT.
> 
> it happened yesterday so I closed IBT and opened LinX at once to see, my gflops there was also lower than usual, around 270-275gflops, its usually around 320-325gflops !!! and power draw was lower than usual too; around 185-190watts, usually its around 210-215watts with linx, restarted PC, tried linx again for 3 runs and its back to normal, 325gflops and 210 power draw.
> '
> that was at night and I was tired but it got me a bit paranoid so I ran realbench again for 8 hours and slept, I found that it passed as expected and im at the office now,
> 
> do I have anything to worry about regarding those random gflops performance drops or is it normal?!
> 
> I don't think it has anything to do with thermal throttling as my temps would never go above 75C with IBT and 82C on linx, and while it feels like throttling but my cpu frequency stays constant 4.4ghz and never drops and btw I was away from the pc when that happened and nothing was running to affect its performance.
> 
> so whats wrong?!! is the cpu throttling due to reaching its TDP limit (140w) so its cutting back on power draw or what else could it be? that was my guess I think (but I saw people drawing around 350w to 400w on their cpu's and still fine with no throttling so my guess is maybe not valid), you guys have any ideas why that happens?


Sound like something is still throttling or you CPU Current Capability is too low. Try setting it to 140 % - I guess you can try 240 % too on 5930K (based on experience/advice with 4960X where 180 % was still fine due to a bug in the BIOS).

I have been struggling on this platform with LinX a lot, yesterday I made some breaktrough and noticed that when I use 'ALL' available memory, I am getting high disk activity so it seems the OS runs out of memory completely and the pagefile is constantly being hammered - lower performance. For example at 4.1 GHz I could get 375 GFlops utilizing only 8192 MB, but when using 'ALL' memory my GFlops drop to 290-310 and it's constantly fluctuating which has never been a good sign. Strange thing is that with my 4960X I could just use 'ALL' memory without any fluctuation or similar issues.

Prime95 issue seems something you should definitely work out though, download it again to verify it's not corrupted? It should definitely not freeze so it could be something else too with your setup. Which version are you running btw? I have only tried 27.9 and it worked fine. Also make sure you don't run CoreTemp RC6 while testing.


----------



## SsXxX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xarot*
> 
> Sound like something is still throttling or you CPU Current Capability is too low. Try setting it to 140 % - I guess you can try 240 % too on 5930K (based on experience/advice with 4960X where 180 % was still fine due to a bug in the BIOS).
> 
> I have been struggling on this platform with LinX a lot, yesterday I made some breaktrough and noticed that when I use 'ALL' available memory, I am getting high disk activity so it seems the OS runs out of memory completely and the pagefile is constantly being hammered - lower performance. For example at 4.1 GHz I could get 375 GFlops utilizing only 8192 MB, but when using 'ALL' memory my GFlops drop to 290-310 and it's constantly fluctuating which has never been a good sign. Strange thing is that with my 4960X I could just use 'ALL' memory without any fluctuation or similar issues.
> 
> Prime95 issue seems something you should definitely work out though, download it again to verify it's not corrupted? It should definitely not freeze so it could be something else too with your setup. Which version are you running btw? I have only tried 27.9 and it worked fine. Also make sure you don't run CoreTemp RC6 while testing.


first of all, thanks for your kind reply, actually I have not changed the cpu current Capability in the bios so its still at stock setting which is is 100% max I guess, so yes I think that may have caused the problem but I still need any other opinions on this, and btw I want to know what is the max cpu current capability that is considered safe for 24/7 and what do u guys usually use, anyway im not sure if im gonna try to rise it or not as I consider my self not to be the most adventures when it comes to overclocking specially this kinda high end and expensive parts and I don't think I would need it as I use my pc for gaming only which will never ever gonna let the cpu reach its max tdp anyway, and im one of those that rarely do a full shut down to my pc so when I overclock I will still be concerned about longevity; that's why I tend to overclock mildly with offset voltage and leave all c-states active.

regarding prime95 I think u have a point, im gonna try it again but im gonna try the version u specified which is 27.9, I was trying version 28.5 which is as per my limited knowledge stress tests using avx2 instruction which is new in haswell-e and avx2 uses tons of power and the way prime95 stresses uses tons of avx2 instruction which leads to loads of power which is never gonna happen in any real life usage situation or any other stress test so you end either using a lot more voltage than u need increasing power usage and heat or with a much lower overclock so a lower performance so that's why prime95 is not considered the best for stability testing haswell-e.


----------



## SsXxX

@Xarot, I just read on your post "don't run coretemp rc6 while testing"

why is that?

I use realtemp anyway but Im still interested to know why?


----------



## Silent Scone

You can leave current capability in auto.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asmodian*
> 
> Only because I can really; I can run lower voltage than most so I figured might as well run lower when idle too.


Your CPU is fantastic but I don't catched the sense of negative offset.
Isn't it better to set the vcore to 1.275V directly?

Thanks.


----------



## Silent Scone




----------



## SsXxX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> You can leave current capability in auto.


that's what im doing atm, my question is if I raised it to 140% or more will it solve the unexplained performance issue im seeing with IBT and Linx as I mentioned in my previous post or not, is it related?


----------



## xarot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SsXxX*
> 
> first of all, thanks for your kind reply, actually I have not changed the cpu current Capability in the bios so its still at stock setting which is is 100% max I guess, so yes I think that may have caused the problem but I still need any other opinions on this, and btw I want to know what is the max cpu current capability that is considered safe for 24/7 and what do u guys usually use, anyway im not sure if im gonna try to rise it or not as I consider my self not to be the most adventures when it comes to overclocking specially this kinda high end and expensive parts and I don't think I would need it as I use my pc for gaming only which will never ever gonna let the cpu reach its max tdp anyway, and im one of those that rarely do a full shut down to my pc so when I overclock I will still be concerned about longevity; that's why I tend to overclock mildly with offset voltage and leave all c-states active.
> 
> regarding prime95 I think u have a point, im gonna try it again but im gonna try the version u specified which is 27.9, I was trying version 28.5 which is as per my limited knowledge stress tests using avx2 instruction which is new in haswell-e and avx2 uses tons of power and the way prime95 stresses uses tons of avx2 instruction which leads to loads of power which is never gonna happen in any real life usage situation or any other stress test so you end either using a lot more voltage than u need increasing power usage and heat or with a much lower overclock so a lower performance so that's why prime95 is not considered the best for stability testing haswell-e.


From what I've understood with SB-E and Ivy-E, Current Capability acts as a limiter to how much power your CPU can use. For example AUTO didn't work at all with my 4960X CPU as I was getting immediate shutdown upon stress on Rampage IV Black Edition. It was fixed on later BIOS releases. So it should actually not 'hurt' anything to set it higher, if you don't go crazy with the voltage or frequency. 4.4 GHz on a hex-core CPU should not cause problems, as we have tortured 6-cores since 2010.









I don't know if CPU Current Capability too low on this platform will cause a complete shutdown or just instability? Correct me if I'm wrong, and trying CPU CC was only a suggestion to try.

Some old post from Raja regarding this on X79 platform. http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?43653-R4BE-OC-woes-(help-please)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SsXxX*
> 
> @Xarot, I just read on your post "don't run coretemp rc6 while testing"
> 
> why is that?
> 
> I use realtemp anyway but Im still interested to know why?


CoreTemp RC6 has a bug that makes the computer to freeze to a point where you can click icons on your desktop but that's about it, nothing will actually work.









Discussion:
http://www.alcpu.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=62&t=2569


----------



## SsXxX

@xarot

thanks a lot bro, im gonno try giving it a shot.


----------



## Forsakenlife

All great results, i wonder if any of them er 24/7 stable. I am running core/uncore 4.5/4.5ghz with 1.22v/1.275v. First time on the forum, will post 24\7 results later.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> After extensive testing and collaboration with leading power supply manufacturers and our VRM supplier (International Rectifier) it was determined that the new VRM design on the X99 Deluxe board needs a firmware update to balance start-up and shutdown power loads and sequencing across the MOSFET/Driver packages. We determined that higher loads were placed on the VRM Phase-4 package when the processor was drawing less than 70 amps of current during start-up and shutdown sequences based on the original firmware. This along with some older power supply OCP/Shutdown anomalies results in a bad component combination that randomly (very) leads to a VCCIN spike and power surge on the VRM Phase-4 MOSFET/Driver package that could cause component failures. We still have not replicated this failure in our test labs after thousands of hours of testing across a significant number of component combinations. However, we believe this was the primary cause for the initial board shutdown and the solder point issues exacerbated the subsequent component failures in the manner you outlined when using the secondary power supply. The good news is that we have a solution to this potential issue.
> 
> We are releasing a new EFI (build 1004) today that addresses this issue by balancing start-up and shutdown power loads across all VRM Phases when the processor is drawing less than 50 amps. This will greatly mitigate the chance of a VCCIN spike or power surge in rare instances based on extensive testing. Our new balancing/sequencing rules will decrease overall power efficiency results by a few percent based on processor loading under 50 amps but otherwise the board's overall performance will not change. In addition to the new power rules, EFI release 1004 features a host of performance improvements with significant improvements in the area of memory overclocking using the 100 strap at speeds up to and past DDR4-3300.
> 
> We highly recommend that all users of the ASUS X99 Deluxe board download and install EFI 1004. This EFI is available from our support site starting today - X99-Deluxe EFI 1004. Please follow the proper instructions for updating your EFI. The update guidelines are available at ASUS USB BIOS Flashback Guide or follow the instructions in the user manual when utilizing USB BIOS Flashback or EZ Flash 2.
> 
> ASUS is firmly committed to supporting our class leading X99 Deluxe motherboard that features unmatched performance and options like our patent-pending OC Socket, 5-way Optimization for one click overclocking and fan control, 3×3 802.11ac, Fan Expert 3 and Crystal Sound 2.
> 
> Sincerely,
> ASUS"


http://www.xtremerigs.net/2014/10/24/asus-critical-bug-fix-bios-for-x99-deluxe/

Worth saying, I can't really fault ASUS or Legit Reviews for being so thorough. Everyone should be running 1004 as a minimum. If you don't flash, you're special with a T H. That is all


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asmodian*
> 
> Yeah, I only have this 32GB 2666-C16 kit. It doesn't clock over 2800 at all, at least below 1.4V. Real performance boost doesn't seem worth investing in more RAM but that mithical 2K cb is starting to look obtainable.


remove 16GB and run 3200 on 100 strap with 1.375v 17-18-18-39-390-1T.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asmodian*
> 
> I decided to keep poking, try lower voltages and straps. Nothing new really but I was able to use lower voltages for 4.9/4.7. Down to 1.4V core, 1.35V uncore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/m8tgdm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and for Jpmboy my best 166 strap:
> http://valid.canardpc.com/xspfbx
> 
> 
> Ok, back to staying below 1.3V / 1.2V.


yeah man - great chip. you got lucky.
but it's dragging that ram around like an anchor.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SsXxX*
> 
> guys, im new to haswell-e overclocking and something happend that i just cant get it ?!! its driving me crazy im afraid there is something wrong with either my cpu or my overclock setting so PLEASE help.
> 
> so i got a nice 24/7 overclock on my 5930k, 4.4ghz vcore 1.28 (offset mode) with temps maxing at 74-75C on IBT, 80-82C on Linx and 60-62C on realbench and aida64 with my corsair H110 cooler which i consider to be very good temps, everything else is on auto including voltages, cpu and dram power phase, LLC, uncore (stock @ 3ghz), so everything is on auto, im gonna use this PC mainly for gaming and GAMING only so for me core is king i just dont wanna fiddle with other things that is just not gonna give me any performance gain in gaming. stability was tested like the following, 15 runs on maximum on IBT; Pass, 20 Mins on max on LinX; Pass, 8 hours of realbench on max ram too; Pass, and finally 12 hours of aida64 with all stress tests selected expect storage and gpu and it passed that too, be informed that all of that was done on DDR4 2133 stock timing and frequency, btw prime95 is an instant fail, I cant run it even for seconds, it freezes as fast as I click start, but from what I heard, prime95 is not good anyway for haswell-e so im gonna ignore it, I think the other tests I did proves im stable enough, does it not?
> 
> NOW to the WIERD issue that happened and that is driving me CRAZY because I just don't know why it happens, I notice that sometimes and randomly my GFLOP performance DROPS like crazy specially on IBT, like usually at these setting I get around 190gflops per run on IBT max stress setting, and it needs around 280 seconds to open the pack. after the 4th or the 5th run gflops drops to something like 130-135 gflops and the time needed is around 400seconds or more for like 2-3 runs and then may get back to normal 190gflops, then drop again, then return to normal and so on, I noticed that when that happened my package power draw as per intel utility dropped to 160watts, usually its around 200watts when gflops performance is normal in IBT.
> 
> it happened yesterday so I closed IBT and opened LinX at once to see, my gflops there was also lower than usual, around 270-275gflops, its usually around 320-325gflops !!! and power draw was lower than usual too; around 185-190watts, usually its around 210-215watts with linx, restarted PC, tried linx again for 3 runs and its back to normal, 325gflops and 210 power draw.
> '
> that was at night and I was tired but it got me a bit paranoid so I ran realbench again for 8 hours and slept, I found that it passed as expected and im at the office now,
> 
> do I have anything to worry about regarding those random gflops performance drops or is it normal?!
> 
> I don't think it has anything to do with thermal throttling as my temps would never go above 75C with IBT and 82C on linx, and while it feels like throttling but my cpu frequency stays constant 4.4ghz and never drops and btw I was away from the pc when that happened and nothing was running to affect its performance.
> 
> so whats wrong?!! is the cpu throttling due to reaching its TDP limit (140w) so its cutting back on power draw or what else could it be? that was my guess I think (but I saw people drawing around 350w to 400w on their cpu's and still fine with no throttling so my guess is maybe not valid), you guys have any ideas why that happens?


You have some problem while reading temp.
A 5930K at 1.280V + LLC is near to 1.3V.
A 5930K with an AIO running at 1.3V must go really over the temp you described.
Try using LinX 0.6.5 and select a problem size bigger than 8000MB. you should boost up to 95c until the CPU became throttling.

No problem in your settings, if Prime95 is an insta bsod means that your CPU is not able to run at 4.4GHz with that vcore.
With an AIO, I doubt you can raise the vcore over the 1.3 so the only option you have is to reduce the clock by 200MHz at least or to stop using prime and similar high end stress test.

With your CPU I need 1.295V + LLC8 (up to 1.312V due to LLC), input 1.91V (up to 1.92 due to LLC) to be stable @4.3GHz on Prime95 28.x.

Don't care about all this overclock you see there, non of this are prime95 stable, not the best one at least.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erase*
> 
> Awesome 2000+, can you break 2100?


lol - can you?


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yeah man - great chip. you got lucky.
> but it's dragging that ram around like an anchor.


2666MHz at that latency is better than most 3000MHz at higher latency.
my 2666MHz 13-13-13-31-1T is much faster than 3200MHz 16-18-18-36-2T.

anyway my RAM can do 2666MHz 13-13-13-31-1T with easy but it has some problem with 3200MHz 16-18-18-36-2T at 1.35V

2666MHz is one of the best frequency on this platform, it let us push performance through reduced latency and it does not stress the memory controller at all.


----------



## Silent Scone

@SsXxX Put sblantipodi on ignore


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yeah man - great chip. you got lucky.
> but it's dragging that ram around like an anchor.


Hello

The sweet spot for this platform is 3000MHz CAS15. Seems to be a good balance of latency and bandwidth and most CPUs can do this with low VCCSA voltage.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> The sweet spot for this platform is 3000MHz CAS15. Seems to be a good balance of latency and bandwidth and most CPUs can do this with low VCCSA voltage.


most CPU can do this on 125 strap, most CPU has problem booting at 2800 and 3000MHz while on 100 strap, in any case 2666MHz 13-13-13-31-1T is faster than 3GHz memory on 15-15-15-35-2T, so 3GHz is a non sense now.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> The sweet spot for this platform is 3000MHz CAS15. Seems to be a good balance of latency and bandwidth and most CPUs can do this with low VCCSA voltage.


I may have another attempt at 3000 T1 on 125 on 1004, Legit Reviews noticed a huge difference with higher frequencies on this BIOS albeit on 100 strap.


----------



## Forsakenlife

Guys something realy strange is going on. Doing some testing on 3000mhz ram and i noticed i can lower the tras to about the same latency as the cas. Running tresstest at 14,14,15,14,35 now. Crazy! Maby this is possible because my nb is running 4.5ghz ill check later!

Great to see so many people running the new x99. Its a ovetclockers dream platform, coming from a guy whos been king on the x58 asus rampage.


----------



## Silent Scone

I'm going to attempt 3200C15 later just for you JP









I'm not overly optimistic with this kit though


----------



## Silent Scone

lmao ^

Just think of him as a mascot
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> eh, I'm not pushing 3200, just pointing out this knucklehead's nonsense. His PC problems are caused by pilot error, for sure.


I know dude, I just meant because I've been putting off pushing 100 strap


----------



## Forsakenlife

Ive been here just a day but you guys go at it









Check out thee latencys, it sure justifies the ddr4 latency problem compared to ddr3








This is 2 hours stable!

TRAS ! how ?


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forsakenlife*
> 
> Ive been here just a day but you guys go at it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Check out thee latencys, it sure justifies the ddr4 latency problem compared to ddr3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is 2 hours stable!
> 
> TRAS ! how ?


1.41V on RAM is not good for daily use, not for an intensive use.
do you have active cooling on that mem?


----------



## Forsakenlife

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> 1.41V on RAM is not good for daily use, not for an intensive use.
> do you have active cooling on that mem?


Nope i dont! but i have this on water and the modules are rated for 1.35v. Taking in the fact that intel tells us that xmp is allowed to use up to 1.5v, i kinda didnt want to go higher then 1.425 for 24/7 use.

My case airflow towards the ram modules are realy good, blowing fresh air out from the back over the modules







:thumb:


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forsakenlife*
> 
> Ive been here just a day but you guys go at it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Check out thee latencys, it sure justifies the ddr4 latency problem compared to ddr3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is 2 hours stable!
> 
> TRAS ! how ?


I think our resident ram expert(s) need to comment on the tras thing - i noticed it too. I believe that below a certain point (relative to the first 3 primaries) we enter a low tRAS value, buit the chipset runs with the minimum value? @[email protected] explained this here somewhere.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forsakenlife*
> 
> My case airflow towards the ram modules are realy good, blowing fresh air out from the back over the modules
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumb:


No problem than.


----------



## Silent Scone

You shouldn't have done that I R A lawyer and part time computer analyst


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forsakenlife*
> 
> Ive been here just a day but you guys go at it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Check out thee latencys, it sure justifies the ddr4 latency problem compared to ddr3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is 2 hours stable!
> 
> TRAS ! how ?


Hello

14 is not a valid value for tRAS. It is set below the minimum required value so the board is setting a different value that allows for proper operation.


----------



## Forsakenlife

Tommorow its the third tier day









I realy didnt expect to increase the mem performance past the 5960x with its higher core count and bandwith.

Does the third tier realy increases performance much in terms of bandwith or latency?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forsakenlife*
> 
> Tommorow its the third tier day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I realy didnt expect to increase the mem performance past the 5960x with its higher core count and bandwith.
> 
> Does the third tier realy increases performance much in terms of bandwith or latency?


Can you do us a favour and open Memtweak? I bet you it won't be difficult to get that to 70kmb/s


----------



## Forsakenlife

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> 14 is not a valid value for tRAS. It is set below the minimum required value so the board is setting a different value that allows for proper operation.


Great! Thanks for clearing that up!

By lowering the tras to this point, it increases my read speed by 1k


----------



## [email protected]

If you are setting tras manually, the minimum value is cas+trcd+trtp

Trcd is the time it takes to latch a row. CAS is the time it takes to access the column within the row. Trtp is the delay between the data burst and precharge. The burst length is a minimum of 4 clocks. Trtp defaults to a higher value than this to ease the load on the memory ics and the memory controller.

Tras tells the memory controller when a memory page can be closed. The memory page needs to be open for at least the sum of cas+trcd+trtp. By setting a lower value than this we are asking the memory controller to close the page before data has been transferred over the bus - which is impossible. When the value is set lower, the chipset has to apply the necessary offset otherwise data cannot be transferred. That value could be the minimum value of the sum or some higher value which could be worse than setting the correct minimum value in some cases.

Hope this sheds some light.


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> 14 is not a valid value for tRAS. It is set below the minimum required value so the board is setting a different value that allows for proper operation.


Are you 100% certain on this as my benchmark scores increases quite a bit compared to setting the tRAS to 36 or 40 as Raja told me was the right number?


----------



## Forsakenlife

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> If you are setting tras manually, the minimum value is cas+trcd+trtp
> 
> Trcd is the time it takes to latch a row. CAS is the time it takes to access the column within the row. Trtp is the delay between the data burst and precharge. The burst length is a minimum of 4 clocks. Trtp defaults to a higher value than this to ease the load on the memory ics and the memory controller.
> 
> Tras tells the memory controller when a memory page can be closed. The memory page needs to be open for at least the sum of cas+trcd+trtp. By setting a lower value than this we are asking the memory controller to close the page before data has been transferred over the bus - which is impossible. When the value is set lower, the chipset has to apply the necessary offset otherwise data cannot be transferred. That value could be the minimum value of the sum or some higher value which could be worse than setting the correct minimum value in some cases.
> 
> Hope this sheds some light.


Oke i get this! for the most part







.

But then tell me,
Why does my system stop booting at 12 ? and gets unstable on 13?.
If your theory is right the system should set it auto so it can boot?


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Are you 100% certain on this as my benchmark scores increases quite a bit compared to setting the tRAS to 36 or 40 as Raja told me was the right number?


The only way that would be valid is if intels microcode for tras is offset rather than direct value.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forsakenlife*
> 
> Oke i get this! for the most part
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> But then tell me,
> Why does my system stop booting at 12 ? and gets unstable on 13?.
> If your theory is right the system should set it auto so it can boot?


Who knows what happens internally when you set that value. There could be a knock on effect to trc, which is a minimum of tras + trp.

What I told you above is the real time law of memory operation.


----------



## MunneY

Ok... So now my Corsair Memory doesn't wanna go above 2400.... No matter what I do to it, when I hit f10 and reboot, I ALWAYS get a 6d error.

I'm not sure if my problem is my motherboard or the ram. Heck It could be my CPU.

I'm down to just clocking the cpu to 4.7 at 1.42.

SOOOOOO sad LOL.


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> The only way that would be valid is if intels microcode for tras is offset rather than direct value.


I agree with you but I've tested this and can post screens later when I get home. The reason for testing was what I saw what the big shot OC'ers where using and wanted to test it myself. Go and take a look a t Peter's Rampage V thread at the KPC forum.


----------



## Forsakenlife

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Who knows what happens internally when you set that value. What I told you above is the real time law of memory operation.


Thats obviously true, and i wont deny.
I am just wondering if theres been any big changes in ddr4 memory layout, because i alrdy noticed that its much more stable. Seeing the latencys i can get stable, its sick!

No doubt the platform is rock solid!

I have to say coming from my hex i7 970 x58/rampage "the x99 is stable or not" and i guess overclockers know what i mean


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> I agree with you but I've tested this and can post screens later when I get home. The reason for testing was what I saw what the big shot OC'ers where using and wanted to test it myself. Go and take a look a t Peter's Rampage V thread at the KPC forum.


I haven't met a single bigshot yet that understands memory operation to be honest with you. The laws are real. The value itself could be an issue but the law still applies internally within the memory controller.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forsakenlife*
> 
> Thats obviously true, and i wont deny.
> I am just wondering if theres been any big changes in ddr4 memory layout, because i alrdy noticed that its much more stable. Seeing the latencys i can get stable, its sick!
> 
> No doubt the platform is rock solid!
> 
> I have to say coming from my hex i7 970 x58/rampage "the x99 is stable or not" and i guess overclockers know what i mean


There are a number of enhancements on ddr4. However, that doesn't overide device operation laws. Those are still the same barring segregation of same bank group and different bank group delays.


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> I haven't met a single bigshot yet that understands memory operation to be honest with you. The laws are real. The value itself could be an issue but the law still applies internally within the memory controller.


So lowering tRAS below what it should be might be a way to fool the benchmarks, cheat if you will


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> I agree with you but I've tested this and can post screens later when I get home. The reason for testing was what I saw what the big shot OC'ers where using and wanted to test it myself. Go and take a look a t Peter's Rampage V thread at the KPC forum.


link?


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> link?


http://www.kingpincooling.com/forum/showthread.php?p=28309#post28309

If you look at Fredyama's post there where he uses 12-13-15-15, what he should have used was 12-13-15-34 right?


----------



## Forsakenlife

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> There are a number of enhancements on ddr4. However, that doesn't overide device operation laws. Those are still the same barring segregation of same bank group and different bank group delays.


I guess intel still has a lot of closed doors for you guys


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> If you are setting tras manually, the minimum value is cas+trcd+trtp
> 
> Trcd is the time it takes to latch a row. CAS is the time it takes to access the column within the row. Trtp is the delay between the data burst and precharge. The burst length is a minimum of 4 clocks. Trtp defaults to a higher value than this to ease the load on the memory ics and the memory controller.
> 
> Tras tells the memory controller when a memory page can be closed. The memory page needs to be open for at least the sum of cas+trcd+trtp. By setting a lower value than this we are asking the memory controller to close the page before data has been transferred over the bus - which is impossible. When the value is set lower, the chipset has to apply the necessary offset otherwise data cannot be transferred. That value could be the minimum value of the sum or some higher value which could be worse than setting the correct minimum value in some cases.
> 
> Hope this sheds some light.


with this logic all XMP settings are wrong.
XMP settings are things like this:
16-18-18-36
15-17-17-35
13-13-13-31
and so on.

as you can see, XMP settings has a lower tras than the (cas+trcd+trtp) value.

chipset needs to apply the offset by highering the tras only in the worst case scenario so setting the tras to (cas+trcd+trtp) is completely wrong for all the others scenario.


----------



## Silent Scone

rofl ^
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> I haven't met a single bigshot yet that understands memory operation to be honest with you. The laws are real. The value itself could be an issue but the law still applies internally within the memory controller.


This is apparent with 3D benchers lol. Not all but some.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> I agree with you but I've tested this and can post screens later when I get home. The reason for testing was what I saw what the big shot OC'ers where using and wanted to test it myself. Go and take a look a t Peter's Rampage V thread at the KPC forum.


Hello

Regardless what value is manually set and what is reported by any utility the laws governing memory timings cannot be violated and in this instance an actual value of 14 is not possible. There are a number of way inputting this value can work but the end result is tRAS is not at 14 as entered or reported.


----------



## Forsakenlife

Thanks!


----------



## Creator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> with this logic all XMP settings are wrong.
> XMP settings are things like this:
> 16-18-18-36
> 15-17-17-35
> 13-13-13-31
> and so on.
> 
> as you can see, XMP settings has a lower tras than the (cas+trcd+trtp) value.


My though as well. I think my memory came with a stock speed of 16-16-16-39.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> So lowering tRAS below what it should be might be a way to fool the benchmarks, cheat if you will


I wouldn't call it cheating. If Intel are deriving trc from tras behind the scenes then there could be a small boost on e ery page close.

What I found on super pi on some chipsets was that one could set trcd+cas+2 for tras and get a slight perf boost. That could be due to trc being offset. Any value lower than that did not improve performance, though the ocers would set a lower value thinking it was helping or because theyd seen someone's screenshot of it.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> http://www.kingpincooling.com/forum/showthread.php?p=28309#post28309
> 
> If you look at Fredyama's post there where he uses 12-13-15-15, what he should have used was 12-13-15-34 right?


would seem so.. but then the chipset is substituting a higher value? Looking forward to see your ram data later. I gotta get on a conf call now, but will generate some too.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Creator*
> 
> My though as well. I think my memory came with a stock speed of 16-16-16-39.


Xmp is over-ridden by motherboards many times in the secondary timing set.


----------



## MaCk-AtTaCk

just a quick question. How much more ipc is there over my current sandy bridge 2500k. clock for clock vs haswell-E?


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> but then the chipset is substituting a higher value?


Hello

Exactly. Neither Raj nor myself are stating these values don't offer increased performance. What we are saying is the value being shown is not the discrete value being used.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> would seem so.. but then the chipset is substituting a higher value? Looking forward to see your ram data later. I gotta get on a conf call now, but will generate some too.


Don't rely on aida for that. Run a memory intensive bench like 32m on xp, with maxmem and a decent waza and monitor time improvements as you decrease values. That's the only way to work out the perf improvements.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Exactly. Neither Raj nor myself are stating these values don't offer increased performance. What we are saying is the value being shown is not the discrete value being used.


Yep. We want you guys to understand what's going on at the electrical level, just to further your understanding a bit.


----------



## Silent Scone

Screw your fundamentals I'm going to set a value of 1.

But being serious more people should use PI instead of AID64, but that's just my opinion


----------



## Forsakenlife

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Yep. We want you guys to understand what's going on at the electrical level, just to further your understanding a bit.


Its great to have so many people on the same subject, its opened up a whole new knowledge base (for me)








Great info!
Ill check the performance, could well be that (14,14,15,14) deliveres the same performance as (14,14,15,28)!


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forsakenlife*
> 
> Its great to have so many people on the same subject, its opened up a whole new knowledge base (for me)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great info!
> Ill check the performance, could well be that (14,14,15,14) deliveres the same performance as (14,14,15,28)!


Yes at some point it likely doesn't scale further as tras and trc are both time bound (electrically its impossible to defeat these laws). Plus with reordering being as good as it is, open page hits are high. That means there are few page misses. Tras is only required when an open page needs to be closed or if there is a page miss.

I'll make a simple analogy using a name that relates to where our conscience (as men) resides most of the time









Dick is one of your line operatives. You send him commands to fetch books from an archive. The books are stored on rows of shelves in a carousel arrangement. Each shelve contains xxxx amount of books.

Dick is working as fast as he accurately can. He needs 14 seconds to find locate shelf the book is on and push the button to rotate the carousel so that the shelf can be accessed. Think of that as trcd.

He needs a further 14 seconds to locate the book on that shelf and pick it up. Think of that crudely as cas.

He needs 4 seconds to get back to you. Think of this as a read burst. We wont go into trtp here for sake of simplicity.

The entire time each order takes is the sum of the three processes above. The sum of that is tras.

Each part of the process is time bound by how fast dick can work. We have to wait for dick to complete the entire process. If we ask him to rotate the carousel to retrive the next book before he has recovered the currently required book, we've interrupted the process too early.

We cannot expect the book to return sooner than the time it takes to retrieve it. The memory controller is similarly bound by the number of clocks applied to the associated timings.


----------



## Creator

Since you are here and available, is the tRFC timing of any significant importance, and is it dependent on any timings that come above it? That seems to be another that others are manually setting (myself included) but I don't know what to really set it at. I've just been dropping it in ratio with the CAS.

Also, Ballistix Sport kits went up from $444 to $500 at NE recently.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> would seem so.. but then the chipset is substituting a higher value? Looking forward to see your ram data later. I gotta get on a conf call now, but will generate some too.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forsakenlife*
> 
> Its great to have so many people on the same subject, its opened up a whole new knowledge base (for me)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great info!
> Ill check the performance, could well be that (14,14,15,14) deliveres the same performance as (14,14,15,28)!


if you hit the best case scenario the 14,14,15,14 could be better than 14,14,15,28.
obviously at some poin the best case scenario will equal to an higher value.


----------



## Silent Scone

T_RWSR has a big impact on throughput. Quite hard to get it below 4 though, least on my kit


----------



## Forsakenlife

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Creator*
> 
> Since you are here and available, is the tRFC timing of any significant importance, and is it dependent on any timings that come above it? That seems to be another that others are manually setting (myself included) but I don't know what to really set it at. I've just been dropping it in ratio with the CAS.
> 
> Also, Ballistix Sport kits went up from $444 to $500 at NE recently.


I think we just like to lower it all, atleast i do.
At some points theres no real benefit in going lower with some timings but we still do! I dont know why









But i do aim for 24/7 stability and thats why i am not in the owners club chard yet since i dont know if i like to push any higher on the cores

Taking in the fact i am on a custom watercooling setup and my cpu can do 1.22v / 4.5ghz i realy should


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Creator*
> 
> Since you are here and available, is the tRFC timing of any significant importance, and is it dependent on any timings that come above it? That seems to be another that others are manually setting (myself included) but I don't know what to really set it at. I've just been dropping it in ratio with the CAS.
> 
> Also, Ballistix Sport kits went up from $444 to $500 at NE recently.


Trfc is recovery time after a refresh command. Sufficient recovery time is required before the memory is available for transactions after all rows in each bank have been refreshed. Trefi is its primary relative, however, the relationship isn't one that we can pin as completely reliant per se as trefi will increase or decrease the time in which all banks must be refreshed.

We can expect an indirect relationship to any timing that increases/decreases throughput as setting larger or smaller trfc values will impact the Io over a given time period. Same goes for any read or write related timing to varying degrees.


----------



## [email protected]

For those that missed the edit I posted a simplified tras analogy in this post:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1510388/haswell-e-overclock-leaderboard-owners-club/3990#post_23064783


----------



## L36

So is there a point in tweaking any timings beyond the main ones that are usually discussed? Specifically CL, tRCD, tRP, tRAS and CR? What about tRFC? I largely left it at stock value of 364. Also, whats the general rule of thumb for tRAS value? I'm currently running 14-14-14-28 and wondering if 28 can be lowered further.


----------



## moorhen2

Loving this x99 platform, not had my kit long, just getting to know my way around at the moment.

http://s572.photobucket.com/user/moorhen2/media/Capture4444.jpg.html


----------



## Silent Scone

@Jpmboy

1004 bringing me joy. Or so it would seem so far. That's 44x100 38 Uncore


----------



## Forsakenlife

What do you think is a save uncore voltage for these babys considering a 24/7 OC? Thermals look fine.
Currently running 1.260v true the controller for 4500ghz to match my core!

Not sure if i should lower it.


----------



## Silent Scone

How long is a piece of string lol. Personally I'd be happy up to 1.35v but I'm sure there are people running 1.4v 24/7. Whether that is too high or not for hard use day in day out I don't know personally


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> How long is a piece of string lol. Personally I'd be happy up to 1.35v but I'm sure there are people running 1.4v 24/7. Whether that is too high or not for hard use day in day out I don't know personally


Me, but my circumstances are a weeeeeeee-bit different


----------



## Silent Scone

Yeah, with the exception of sub ambient









Damn, bunch of errors cropping up on HCI at 80%, backed off to Cl15-16-16-34 @ 1.35v. Can't be far off.


----------



## Canis-X




----------



## Forsakenlife

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Yeah, with the exception of sub ambient
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn, bunch of errors cropping up on HCI at 80%, backed off to Cl15-16-16-34 @ 1.35v. Can't be far off.


I just used the good old memtest4.2.
Tightening the timings was relaxing.
After testing in aida it seemed to come up with errors, upping my voltage from 1.4 to 1.425 did it!

All overclocking i did was directly stable or unstable, making it very easy to stabilize and overclock. I guess asus also plays a big role here.

You guys must have a lot of heat to cope with since my 5930k alrdy gets hot


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *L36*
> 
> So is there a point in tweaking any timings beyond the main ones that are usually discussed? Specifically CL, tRCD, tRP, tRAS and CR? What about tRFC? I largely left it at stock value of 364. Also, whats the general rule of thumb for tRAS value? I'm currently running 14-14-14-28 and wondering if 28 can be lowered further.


Read back a few posts, most of this is answered.

Jedec ddr4 paper here shows some of the timing rules for anyone interested:

http://www.jedec.org/standards-documents/results/jesd79-4%20ddr4

Page 164 onward shows relative min values. Note the relationship between tras and trc. You will also see the spacing between tras and the sum of trcd and cas.


----------



## Silent Scone

As I thought with my DIMMs, struggling thus far to get 3200 stable at T1 with 16 instances. Resorting to going beyond 1.35v


----------



## Forsakenlife

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> As I thought with my DIMMs, struggling thus far to get 3200 stable at T1 with 16 instances. Resorting to going beyond 1.35v


My choice whould be obvious but i am on cheaper modules.

You should be fine. Seen some running it at max allowed xpm which is 1.5v, and corsair has a good warranty service


----------



## Silent Scone

I'm anal. I'm fine with putting silly volts through them for short runs


----------



## moorhen2

3000 cl15 1T @1.35v seems ok on the 100 strap, next up 125 strap.

http://s572.photobucket.com/user/moorhen2/media/Capture8888-1.jpg.html


----------



## Forsakenlife

Today i noticed that my tras could be lowered to untheoretical inpossible amount.

Some1 on this thread tells us, that the mc then auto sets it to the minimum.
I wondered if lowering it would increase performance.

This states that it clearly does not!


----------



## Silent Scone

Stupid RAM is stupid.

Trying T2 now. I hate being right.

Edit:

Letting the board do the work first. Some of those secondary seem mighty inflated.


----------



## Forsakenlife

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Stupid RAM is stupid.
> 
> Trying T2 now. I hate being right.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> Letting the board do the work first. Some of those secondary seem mighty inflated.


Yes they surtenly are, also on the x99 deluxe.
Maby some1 can elaborate us on the important timing regarding second and third tier ?


----------



## Creator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forsakenlife*
> 
> Today i noticed that my tras could be lowered to untheoretical inpossible amount.
> 
> Some1 on this thread tells us, that the mc then auto sets it to the minimum.
> I wondered if lowering it would increase performance.
> 
> This states that it clearly does not!


I think both may be too low and you're just getting something in the range of error. I think the minimum recommended was 14+14+2 or if not that then 14+14+15 in your case.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forsakenlife*
> 
> Yes they surtenly are, also on the x99 deluxe.
> Maby some1 can elaborate us on the important timing regarding second and third tier ?


I'm working on keeping it at 1.35v. I'm not willing to run at 1.4v 24/7 in order to push the RAM to it's limit, but that's just me!

seconds and thirds like all timings result in lower latency but any real world benefit is something I'll never feel. I just like to say I can lol.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> @Jpmboy
> 
> 1004 bringing me joy. Or so it would seem so far. That's 44x100 38 Uncore


yeah bro! I think you may be expecting tighter timings for tRCD and tRp tho, than may be possible
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Yeah, with the exception of sub ambient
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn, bunch of errors cropping up on HCI at 80%, backed off to Cl15-16-16-34 @ 1.35v. Can't be far off.


eh, I've not been able to get c15 3200 stable at that low voltage. start with 17-18-18-39 (or 45 actually)- 390 -1T @ 1.365-1.375V. I know, the timings look bad, but the throughput is very good.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I'm working on keeping it at 1.35v. I'm not willing to run at 1.4v 24/7 in order to push the RAM to it's limit, but that's just me!
> 
> seconds and thirds like all timings result in lower latency but any real world benefit is something I'll never feel. I just like to say I can lol.


Neither am I. 1,375 (25mV above spec) for DDR4 is nothing. ram temps never above 30C. oh - and maybe it's just my rig, but +5 to 10mV on cache at 3200 helps. tRAS data coming... 3200 for 24/7 (as opposed to benching) is gonna be >c15 unless you figure it out.


----------



## Silent Scone

Yeh I wasn't sure whether it was worth switching to command rate 2 instead of aiming at c17. C16 Cr2 seems stable. Have had to increase SA to 1.054 which isn't too bad.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Yeh I wasn't sure whether it was worth switching to command rate 2 instead of aiming at c17. C16 Cr2 seems stable. Have had to increase SA to 1.054 which isn't too bad.


so I have some data coming off the 5960X rig regarding the tRAS thing. Lol - yesh, you can set it too low and end up with slightly slower Pi and R15. Will take some time to "triangulate" on the sweetspot







.


----------



## Agent-A01

What would cause a hard freeze, ram OC?


----------



## Asmodian

I have found the advice that SA voltage is important to be true on this platform.

My problems is; how to set it? When tuning voltage for a new multiplier I notice turning up core voltage might make it take longer to error but if I can almost run stable at one voltage and am still only almost stable at +0.02V I almost surly need to tweak SA. I have also found going down in SA (from 1.02 to 0.94, for example) can improve stability. Optimal seems to move around some but I haven't been able to figure it out. You obviously need more SA for higher speed memory but how does it effect CPU and cache clocks?

SA is really odd and including it in a test plan is still tricky for me. A real test plan will take weeks. It sounds fun but any advice?









Another question:
What is a good 24/7 uncore voltage? I have seen recommendations between 1.2 and 1.3 V. At 4.6 GHz core I seem to need ~1.13V for 4.2 and ~1.27V for 4.5 GHz uncore. Is the +300MHz uncore worth the 0.13V? I know the platform is still young but any opinions for me?

Thanks.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent-A01*
> 
> What would cause a hard freeze, ram OC?


core or input is the only time I get those.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent-A01*
> 
> What would cause a hard freeze, ram OC?


mostly yes.


----------



## Jpmboy

So, getting back to the earlier discussed RAM timing question and the low limit of tRAS. Ignoring the Ram Efficiency value in memtweakit, I generated some quick comparative (not exhaustive) DATA with the following settings, hope I used the right superPi:
cpu [email protected] speedstep disabled
cache 4.0 @ 1.25 (slight overvolt)
Ram: Corsair LPX 4x4 2800c16 kit (and this kit's XMP is incomplete) run at : 2666 13-14-14-37-347-1T with 1.355V

Using Raja arithmetic: cas+tRCD+tRTP, tRAS should be 37;

Quick stability (37):


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






R15 (37)


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



: 


SuperPi 16M (37) ('cause I didn't want to wait 7min!):


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







tRAS at 28:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







tRAS at 20:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







tRAS at 42:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Lowering tRAS below the formula did not help, and may have hurt a little.
Raising tRAS above the formula may actually be beneficial with this kit at these settings?

As explained by our resident RAM experts...
Bottom line - it may be worthwhile to look at higher tRAS when fine tuning. Lower may not always be better.


----------



## Forsakenlife

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent-A01*
> 
> What would cause a hard freeze, ram OC?


I would devide the system! ram / cache / cpu. Then see what fails. I personally havent touched the system agent yet, left it on auto.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent-A01*
> 
> What would cause a hard freeze, ram OC?


screen lock requiring reset.. many times it's cache-related on my kit. Really bad ram timings will cause a blackout/restart with no bugtrap.


----------



## Forsakenlife

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> So, getting back to the earlier discussed RAM timing question and the low limit of tRAS. Ignoring the Ram Efficiency value in memtweakit, I generated some quick comparative (not exhaustive) DATA with the following settings, hope I used the right superPi:
> cpu [email protected] speedstep disabled
> cache 4.0 @ 1.25 (slight overvolt)
> Ram: Corsair LPX 4x4 2800c16 kit (and this kit's XMP is incomplete) run at : 2666 13-14-14-37-347-1T with 1.355V
> 
> Using Raja arithmetic: cas+tRCD+tRTP, tRAS should be 37;
> 
> Lowering tRAS below the formula did not help, and may have hurt a little.
> Raising tRAS above the formula may actually be beneficial with this kit at these settings?
> 
> As explained by our resident RAM experts...
> Bottom line - it may be worthwhile to look at higher tRAS when fine tuning. Lower may not always be better.


For a quick comparison of the 2666mhz ram vs mine 3000mhz 14-14-15-30;



A moment i thought you where faster there







But we are ofc not really pushing


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> So, getting back to the earlier discussed RAM timing question and the low limit of tRAS. Ignoring the Ram Efficiency value in memtweakit, I generated some quick comparative (not exhaustive) DATA with the following settings, hope I used the right superPi:
> cpu [email protected] speedstep disabled
> cache 4.0 @ 1.25 (slight overvolt)
> Ram: Corsair LPX 4x4 2800c16 kit (and this kit's XMP is incomplete) run at : 2666 13-14-14-37-347-1T with 1.355V
> 
> Using Raja arithmetic: cas+tRCD+tRTP, tRAS should be 37;
> 
> Quick stability:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R15
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> :
> 
> 
> SuperPi 16M ('cause I didn't want to wait 7min!):
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tRAS at 28:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tRAS at 20:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tRAS at 42:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lowering tRAS below the formula did not help, and may have hurt a little.
> Raising tRAS above the formula may actually be beneficial with this kit at these settings?
> 
> As explained by our resident RAM experts...
> Bottom line - it may be worthwhile to look at higher tRAS when fine tuning. Lower may not always be better.


Nice one.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forsakenlife*
> 
> For a quick comparison of the 2666mhz ram vs mine 3000mhz 14-14-15-30;
> 
> 
> 
> A moment i thought you where faster there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But we are ofc not really pushing


Nice! But how stable is that??? I'm taking no less than HCI as a benchmark now.

I can probably run C14 T1 3200 for benching, doesn't mean it's fully stable


----------



## Agent-A01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> screen lock requiring reset.. many times it's cache-related on my kit. Really bad ram timings will cause a blackout/restart with no bugtrap.


yep, cache voltage too low.

Odd was stable with 1.25 at 4.2ghz, need 1.3 now after bios update 1004(didnt have freezes before)


----------



## L36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Read back a few posts, most of this is answered.
> 
> Jedec ddr4 paper here shows some of the timing rules for anyone interested:
> 
> http://www.jedec.org/standards-documents/results/jesd79-4%20ddr4
> 
> Page 164 onward shows relative min values. Note the relationship between tras and trc. You will also see the spacing between tras and the sum of trcd and cas.


Thanks. I did read up on your past posts I just had trouble properly understanding the info.


----------



## Silent Scone

Might have something to do with them adjusting the power sequencing for the boom-boom issue. But from 801 to 902 I had to increase input voltage or else I was getting what you were having from cold.

Guess if there are going to be incremental improvements you may need to adjust if you've tuned pretty well across EFI updates


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forsakenlife*
> 
> For a quick comparison of the 2666mhz ram vs mine 3000mhz 14-14-15-30;
> 
> 
> 
> A moment i thought you where faster there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But we are ofc not really pushing


lol .... drop your cache to 4.0 and then compare.


----------



## Forsakenlife

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> lol .... drop your cache to 4.0 and then compare.


i have to justify those 2 cores







lolz


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forsakenlife*
> 
> i have to justify those 2 cores
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lolz


well, then can't compare ram speed.









edit: for a moment there I thought your 3000 was faster than my 2688.


----------



## Forsakenlife

Oke this might be true, but i bet my latencies 5ns better!

And it also seems if the 30k gets more bandwidth from overclocking then his brother:/


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forsakenlife*
> 
> Oke this might be true, but i bet my latencies 5ns better!
> 
> And it also seems if the 30k gets more bandwidth from overclocking then his brother:/


the 30K should do better in Pi than an 8core. Heck, my 2700K does waaay better in Pi than either.









probably does have a lower latency, but 5ns?


----------



## Forsakenlife

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> the 30K should do better in Pi than an 8core. Heck, my 2700K does waaay better in Pi than either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> probably does have a lower latency, but 5ns?


Yep! Go do an aida cashe and mem benchmark, mine shows 49,6 .


----------



## Silent Scone

I still want to know how stable those timings are in your sig


----------



## Forsakenlife

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I still want to know how stable those timings are in your sig


Oke ill tell ya onestly that there are 3h rock on aida stresstest with full ram usage. My temps on the ihs are 52 celcius with jumps to 58/60 on the cores, yours?

They x99 fails within 10min if not stable some times 20. But thats it. But i do need 1.4v for those 14s.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forsakenlife*
> 
> Yep! Go do an aida cashe and mem benchmark, mine shows 49,6 .


look at the timings I just posted and the latency.
yeah man, you got fast ram.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I still want to know how stable those timings are in your sig


yeah, lot's of this going around.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forsakenlife*
> 
> Oke ill tell ya onestly that there are 3h rock on aida stresstest with full ram usage.
> 
> They x99 fails within 10min if not stable some times 20. But thats it. But i do need 1.4v for those 14s.


AID64 is okay, but the ram test is painfully slow. I have many settings that will run aid64 for hours, and punt quickly with this OS-based memtest.
try 12 instances of this with at least 75% of ram committed, and do 3-5 laps. This is what Scone is referring to.

MemTest.zip 13k .zip file


----------



## Forsakenlife

Thinking about how much time that is gonna take, i rather live with the risk of blowing them up

But i have to say the predators are hynix based.







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> look at the timings I just posted and the latency.
> yeah man, you got fast ram.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, lot's of this going around.
> AID64 is okay, but the ram test is painfully slow. I have many settings that will run aid64 for hours, and punt quickly with this OS-based memtest.
> try 12 instances of this with at least 75% of ram committed, and do 3-5 laps. This is what Scone is referring to.
> 
> MemTest.zip 13k .zip file


----------



## Forsakenlife




----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forsakenlife*


the corsair LPX are hynix also. just FYI. the setting below are quick and will pass hours of AID64 (which is a rasonable test), but fail memtest quickly.








As always, stability is a personal thing.


----------



## Forsakenlife

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> the corsair LPX are hynix also. just FYI. the setting below are quick and will pass hours of AID64 (which is a rasonable test), but fail memtest quickly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As always, stability is a personal thing.


But that was on what voltage sgain?

Omg not just the memtest, just the complete stresstest. Only not the unrelated hardware, many of the latency tweaking is related in stability against the cache, just the memory stresstest does not stress the cache allot for it to show its errors against the ram.

But ill try the stupid windows crap tester and let you know tommorow!


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> So, getting back to the earlier discussed RAM timing question and the low limit of tRAS. Ignoring the Ram Efficiency value in memtweakit, I generated some quick comparative (not exhaustive) DATA with the following settings, hope I used the right superPi:
> cpu [email protected] speedstep disabled
> cache 4.0 @ 1.25 (slight overvolt)
> Ram: Corsair LPX 4x4 2800c16 kit (and this kit's XMP is incomplete) run at : 2666 13-14-14-37-347-1T with 1.355V
> 
> Using Raja arithmetic: cas+tRCD+tRTP, tRAS should be 37;
> 
> Quick stability:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R15
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> :
> 
> 
> SuperPi 16M ('cause I didn't want to wait 7min!):
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tRAS at 28:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tRAS at 20:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tRAS at 42:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lowering tRAS below the formula did not help, and may have hurt a little.
> Raising tRAS above the formula may actually be beneficial with this kit at these settings?
> 
> As explained by our resident RAM experts...
> Bottom line - it may be worthwhile to look at higher tRAS when fine tuning. Lower may not always be better.


Hi,

With the timings applied in the screenshots the minimum possible tRAS time is 37 clocks (tRTP is set to 10 clocks). As that value was not tested and the fact that Super Pi has variance from run to run - unless the Windows Xp operating system is stripped down and the maxmem switch appllied and a consistent copy waza is used, it is difficult to nail down accurate compares. Even with the aforementioned XP tweaks, one would need to run the benchmark a number of times to get an idea of how things stand.

If the chipset detects a timing collision, there is no guarantee that the arbitrary ruling for such conditions is as effective as the correctly applied minimum value. I recall people getting caught out by this back in the day when running some of the slightly memory sensitive 3D benchmarks, where scores worsened if rules were not followed. At the time, there was nobody around or active within the community that had a grasp of the fundamentals so much of this was misunderstood and mysterious.

Don't mean to discourage any of you of course, but what you did here does go some way to showing why we shouldn't follow others blindly when it comes to things like this and assume A=B if we see a screenshot somewhere.

JEDEC even go so far as to state "Don't Break the Law" on page 3 of the doc I linked. It serves as both a jovial jab and gentle reminder that timing laws are real. When we start to understand the process behind each timing, we also understand why those laws are real. That's all we wanted to bring to the subject









-Raja


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forsakenlife*
> 
> But that was on what voltage sgain?
> 
> Omg not just the memtest, just the complete stresstest. Only not the unrelated hardware, many of the latency tweaking is related in stability against the cache, just the memory stresstest does not stress the cache allot for it to show its errors against the ram.
> 
> But ill try the stupid windows crap tester and let you know tommorow!


1.375V. don't need to test the cpu again - done that weeks ago and posted it in this and the R5E thread.. we're talking about ram and it's stability. Yes, I do know the interplay of the components, give the memory a run with memtest. Praz posted a batch file to simplify opening multiple instances (a real PIA with 16!)


----------



## Timvdo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forsakenlife*
> 
> Thinking about how much time that is gonna take, i rather live with the risk of blowing them up
> 
> But i have to say the predators are hynix based:thumb:


The day I built my system I got a bsod seemingly ram related. Have done some testing before but nothing too serious. Yesterday I figured I'd do some thorough testing. HCI Memtest is not so bad. I clocked everything down to stock and ran it 12x for 2000 mb each and had 'just' enough memory left to do some browsing. Took several hours to hit 400% but aiming for 200% is fine. Then I ran memtest86+ overnight which is worse cause it's not ran from windows. Woke up and still had to wait 5 hours before I got my system back!

And to think I will have to repeat it later when I find an oc I like for 24/7 lol, this was purely testing that the memory wasn't bad.

Of course, if you don't use your system as a workstation but only for games and such, it's not such a big deal to find a 100% stable clock. Still, I was glad I could still browse and tweak my system while the memtest ran so that's something at least right?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> With the timings applied in the screenshots the minimum possible tRAS time is 37 clocks (tRTP is set to 10 clocks). As that value was not tested and the fact that Super Pi has variance from run to run - unless the Windows Xp operating system is stripped down and the maxmem switch appllied and a consistent copy waza is used, it is difficult to nail down accurate compares. Even with the aforementioned XP tweaks, one would need to run the benchmark a number of times to get an idea of how things stand.
> 
> If the chipset dettects a timing collision, there is no guarantee that the arbitrary ruling for such conditions is as effective as the correctly applied minimum value. I recall people getting caught out by this back in the day when running some of the slightly memory sensitive 3D benchmarks, where scores worsened if rules were not followed. At the time, there was nobody around or active within the community that had a grasp of the fundamentals so much of this was misunderstood and mysterious.
> 
> Don't mean to discourage any of you of course, but what you did here does go some way to showing why we shouldn't follow others blindly when it comes to things like this and assume A=B if we see a screenshot somewhere.
> 
> JEDEC even go so far as to state "Don't Break the Law" on page 3 of the doc I linked. It serves as both a jovial jab and gentle reminder that timing laws are real. When we start to understand the process behind each timing, we also understand why those laws are real. That's all we wanted to bring to the subject
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Raja


Thanks for the reply! yes, tRAS=37 is buried in there (i think?). Only purpose was to see the effect of very low tRAS. Looks as tho below 37 it did not show a (clear, easy to detec., eg, major) benefit, whereas raising to 42 may have helped a little within the limits of the caveats you point out so well.















if missing from the previous post:


----------



## [email protected]

Okay. Just a few things:

If tRAS is set over the sum of CAS+tRCD+tRTP then the memory controller must wait for the additional clocks before it issues the next page open request. Assuming the value Intel provide us with in UEFI is the real value, I'd put the differences seen in those runs within the margin of error. Further, to get things locked down, one needs to use the maxmem switch and a consistent copy waza size to ensure some consistency between file caching and memory allocation to the process. It can be a pain to setup but its one of the only ways to get Super Pi to score consistently (and get good times for those that are competitive).


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timvdo*
> 
> Then I ran memtest86+ overnight which is worse cause it's not ran from windows.


Hello

The thing with memtest86+ is if it shows errors something is definitely wrong. Good passes indicate there may or may not be a problem. Memory can be clocked higher and pass memtest86+ than stable within Windows. If testing the memory outside of the operating system is deemed a must the best utility is the bootable version of Memtest For Windows. If using this be sure there is adequate airflow across the DIMMS.


----------



## Timvdo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> The thing with memtest86+ is if it shows errors something is definitely wrong. Good passes indicate there may or may not be a problem. Memory can be clocked higher and pass memtest86+ than stable within Windows. If testing the memory outside of the operating system is deemed a must the best utility is the bootable version of Memtest For Windows. If using this be sure there is adequate airflow across the DIMMS.


I meant worse because it prevented me from using my system. Still very interesting stuff you're saying. So when I want to test higher speeds I can forgo memtest86+ and stick to HCI memtest?

If you're so familiar with that program, do you think aiming for 1000% percent is worth while or that the chance you'll find a problem between 2 or 10 passes is negligible?


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timvdo*
> 
> I meant worse because it prevented me from using my system. Still very interesting stuff you're saying. So when I want to test higher speeds I can forgo memtest86+ and stick to HCI memtest?
> 
> If you're so familiar with that program, do you think aiming for 1000% percent is worth while or that the chance you'll find a problem between 2 or 10 passes is negligible?


Hello

I aim for at least 400% when testing but for most uses 1000% is probably a bit excessive.


----------



## Timvdo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> I aim for at least 400% when testing but for most uses 1000% is probably a bit excessive.


Thanks, I felt similar the other day when I stopped after 4 passes.


----------



## zoson

Does 802 bios for R5E fix the CPU PWM at 100% issue that's been present since 0007 when you use fan tuning?
Or better yet... Is there a list of changes since the original 6xx series?

Honestly I'm kinda not happy about the fact that every time I flash my bios I have to unplug my raid array to prevent it from being destroyed, and also that my profiles don't get saved. This is a regression from R3E bios which not only kept your old profiles, they worked, too. AND R3E didn't break your raid array every time you flashed.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Okay. Just a few things:
> 
> If tRAS is set over the sum of CAS+tRCD+tRTP then the memory controller must wait for the additional clocks before it issues the next page open request. Assuming the value Intel provide us with in UEFI is the real value, I'd put the differences seen in those runs within the margin of error. Further, to get things locked down, one needs to use the maxmem switch and a consistent copy waza size to ensure some consistency between file caching and memory allocation to the process. It can be a pain to setup but its one of the only ways to get Super Pi to score consistently (and get good times for those that are competitive).


thanks Raja. I run a bunch of benchmarks... hwbot and all, but really none of the bare-bones cpu marks. Good to understand this a little better, may be helpful for a few points in a couple of the more cpu-bound (read: older) benchmarks. Biggest issue for me is that unwisely chose to use 8.1, and the time-hack issue excludes this OS from much of HWBOT. You'd think a background surveillance app would fix the bar. Like futuremark sysinfo.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zoson*
> 
> Does 802 bios for R5E fix the CPU PWM at 100% issue that's been present since 0007 when you use fan tuning?
> Or better yet... Is there a list of changes since the original 6xx series?
> 
> Honestly I'm kinda not happy about the fact that every time I flash my bios I have to unplug my raid array to prevent it from being destroyed, and also that my profiles don't get saved. This is a regression from R3E bios which not only kept your old profiles, they worked, too. AND R3E didn't break your raid array every time you flashed.


Hello

0802 has some ram table optimization compared to 0801. The broken RAID array issue is being investigated. There will be no change to the Overclock profiles not being saved when flashing the BIOS.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> thanks Raja. I run a bunch of benchmarks... hwbot and all, but really none of the bare-bones cpu marks. Good to understand this a little better, may be helpful for a few points in a couple of the more cpu-bound (read: older) benchmarks. Biggest issue for me is that unwisely chose to use 8.1, and the time-hack issue excludes this OS from much of HWBOT. You'd think a background surveillance app would fix the bar. Like futuremark sysinfo.


Yeah, I was chatting with Shammy about this on the weekend. The benchmarking world needs a custom OS.


----------



## zoson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> 0802 has some ram table optimization compared to 0801. The broken RAID array issue is being investigated. There will be no change to the Overclock profiles not being saved when flashing the BIOS.


I'm glad the RAID issue is being fixed. It takes a really long time to re-initialize a 9TB RAID5 array.

Is the CPU PWM at 100% after using fan tuning being fixed? I generally don't like having bloatware installed in my OS, but I have to have AI Suite and all that other stuff installed because of this bug to control my CPU headers correctly.

While I've got your attention, I have an unknown device that I can't figure out what it is... The Siblings property on the details tab of this device shows that it's related to ASUSWMI, so I know it's part of the motherboard.

Also my A8ZHIIJY IDE Controller won't start because it can't find free resources? Is this a conflict with the way I have some of my sata devices plugged in? I'm using sata 1-4 for my raid 5 array, and I'm using sata 9 and 10 for my SSD and my optical. According to the manual, this shouldn't cause any conflicts?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Yeah, I was chatting with Shammy about this on the weekend. The benchmarking world needs a custom OS.


that would be perfect!


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> that would be perfect!


Would be even better to understand 1/100th of the ram talk that has been going on for the past day LOL.


----------



## SsXxX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> You have some problem while reading temp.
> A 5930K at 1.280V + LLC is near to 1.3V.
> A 5930K with an AIO running at 1.3V must go really over the temp you described.
> Try using LinX 0.6.5 and select a problem size bigger than 8000MB. you should boost up to 95c until the CPU became throttling.
> 
> No problem in your settings, if Prime95 is an insta bsod means that your CPU is not able to run at 4.4GHz with that vcore.
> With an AIO, I doubt you can raise the vcore over the 1.3 so the only option you have is to reduce the clock by 200MHz at least or to stop using prime and similar high end stress test.
> 
> With your CPU I need 1.295V + LLC8 (up to 1.312V due to LLC), input 1.91V (up to 1.92 due to LLC) to be stable @4.3GHz on Prime95 28.x.
> 
> Don't care about all this overclock you see there, non of this are prime95 stable, not the best one at least.


actually I have not bothered to play with llc yet, as I mentioned before all of my bios setting are on auto expect for vcore which is set at 1.28 offset mode and yes my temps are real never went more than 85C even on Linx Max, be informed that that I live in an air conditioned apartment and my room temp is around 20-22C so I guess maybe that's why my temps are a bit lower.

regarding prime95 it appears that what xarot said was true, it appears that maybe the prime95 I had was corrupted, I downloaded prime95 27.9 again and tried and it went smoothly for 1 hour stable and no errors and temps around 65-70C, it was late night so I slept and have not continued the test as I think im stable enough after 8 hours of real bench, 12 hours of aida64, 10 passes on IBT and Linx, and im afraid that prime95 may damage my chip if left for a long time as it draws a lot o power so I did not want to leave my chip be tortured with prime95 all night, at least that's what I heard but im not sure so correct me if im wrong.


----------



## xarot

I have an issue that when I overclock, most of my benchmarks mostly report lower scores than stock, Fire Strike Ultra for example?







And I don't mean some unstable crazy overclocks, 4.0 - 4.2 GHz area only.

Then I changed the CPU Current Capability from AUTO to 240 % the scores are higher. What the? The difference to stock is maybe 200 points, but definitely I should not score lower than stock. Ideas? I ran the benchmark multiple times to figure out if it was within the margin of test runs.


----------



## SsXxX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xarot*
> 
> I have an issue that when I overclock, most of my benchmarks mostly report lower scores than stock, Fire Strike Ultra for example?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I don't mean some unstable crazy overclocks, 4.0 - 4.2 GHz area only.
> 
> Then I changed the CPU Current Capability from AUTO to 240 % the scores are higher. What the? The difference to stock is maybe 200 points, but definitely I should not score lower than stock. Ideas? I ran the benchmark multiple times to figure out if it was within the margin of test runs.


believe me brother, either there is something wrong or something that we don't understand yet about this platform, I noticed that my cpu score @4.4 gets 1700 points on intel xtu benchmark with stock ram, when I overclock ram to 2666 and with same cpu speed the scores gets lower to 1661-1662 points !!


----------



## Silent Scone

Play with C-states see if that helps


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SsXxX*
> 
> actually I have not bothered to play with llc yet, as I mentioned before all of my bios setting are on auto expect for vcore which is set at 1.28 offset mode and yes my temps are real never went more than 85C even on Linx Max, be informed that that I live in an air conditioned apartment and my room temp is around 20-22C so I guess maybe that's why my temps are a bit lower.
> 
> regarding prime95 it appears that what xarot said was true, it appears that maybe the prime95 I had was corrupted, I downloaded prime95 27.9 again and tried and it went smoothly for 1 hour stable and no errors and temps around 65-70C, it was late night so I slept and have not continued the test as I think im stable enough after 8 hours of real bench, 12 hours of aida64, 10 passes on IBT and Linx, and im afraid that prime95 may damage my chip if left for a long time as it draws a lot o power so I did not want to leave my chip be tortured with prime95 all night, at least that's what I heard but im not sure so correct me if im wrong.


you see that good temp because you don't push benchmark to see higher temps








if you try LinX 0.6.5 with a problem bigger than 8000MB you'll see 95c and more.
I agree with you, some minutes of Prime95 28.x is enough to test for extreme stability, no need to test for hours.


----------



## SsXxX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> you see that good temp because you don't push benchmark to see higher temps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if you try LinX 0.6.5 with a problem bigger than 8000MB you'll see 95c and more.
> I agree with you, some minutes of Prime95 28.x is enough to test for extreme stability, no need to test for hours.


sblantipodi, Im saying this for the third time, i use ALL of my 16gb RAM in linx test means the biggest problem size, and that's the temps im seeing
(no more than 85C), I have corsair h110 with push/pull configuration and room temp around 20-22C









if u still cant believe I will post proof today when im back home


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SsXxX*
> 
> sblantipodi, Im saying this for the third time, i use ALL of my 16gb RAM in linx test means the biggest problem size, and that's the temps im seeing
> (no more than 85C), I have corsair h110 with push/pull configuration and room temp around 20-22C
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if u still cant believe I will post proof today when im back home


I'm sorry, I don't read that you are just pushing it.
Ok, I trust you


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SsXxX*
> 
> believe me brother, either there is something wrong or something that we don't understand yet about this platform, I noticed that my cpu score @4.4 gets 1700 points on intel xtu benchmark with stock ram, when I overclock ram to 2666 and with same cpu speed the scores gets lower to 1661-1662 points !!


this means that your CPU throttle or that there are RAM errors due to overclock.
probably means that at stock you are using more aggressive timing than when on 2666


----------



## gregus

Hello guys,

my 5960X is good for 4500 at 1.35vcore and 1.28vcache, i would like to know if it dangerous for H24 ? i use a H110 and the temp is 158°F in XTU burn

thank you very much


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gregus*
> 
> Hello guys,
> 
> my 5960X is good for 4500 at 1.35vcore and 1.28vcache, i would like to know if it dangerous for H24 ? i use a H110 and the temp is 158°F in XTU burn
> 
> thank you very much


IMHO Asus RealBench is really good to test for real temperature.
If you are under 85c after 15 minutes of RealBench I think you are good.

What are the temp after 15 minutes of stress test on real bench?
I really doubt you'll have good temp at 1.35V with an AIO.


----------



## gregus

After 15mins of Intel extrem tuning the CPU is at 149-158°F (158 Core2 and 6) in CORE TEMP, but OC panel give 149-155° F in the bench


----------



## Silent Scone

That's perfectly acceptable


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gregus*
> 
> After 15mins of Intel extrem tuning the CPU is at 149-158°F (158 Core2 and 6) in CORE TEMP, but OC panel give 149-155° F in the bench


Intel XTU is not a good "benchmark for temperature", way better Asus Realbench.


----------



## SsXxX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> Intel XTU is not a good "benchmark for temperature", way better Asus Realbench.


and better yet IBT and linx, 10 mins with those and your temps are gonna go sky high, but rest assured if your temps did not go more than 90 with IBT or Linx then nothing ever is gonna let your cpu overheat and you can rest assured that u will never have thermal throttle.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SsXxX*
> 
> and better yet IBT and linx, 10 mins with those and your temps are gonna go sky high, but rest assured if your temps did not go more than 90 with IBT or Linx *then nothing ever is gonna let your cpu overheat and you can rest assured that u will never have thermal throttle*.


well said - these power virus-like stressors test your thermal solution and only a very narrow spectrum of cpu architecture stability. Very much like Furmark on your gpu. (which IS a power virus)


----------



## Forsakenlife

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 1.375V. don't need to test the cpu again - done that weeks ago and posted it in this and the R5E thread.. we're talking about ram and it's stability. Yes, I do know the interplay of the components, give the memory a run with memtest. Praz posted a batch file to simplify opening multiple instances (a real PIA with 16!)


Thanks for the awsome info, testing right now multiple instances and it just surpassed 100% coverage. I guess thats the 1.4v.

My 5930k @ 4.5ghz/1.22v and 4.5ghz1.27v uncore is giving me load temps off 60 on the cores with llc enabled on auto. Since this is my first wc setup, i am wondering if the setup is performing oke.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forsakenlife*
> 
> Thanks for the awsome info, testing right now multiple instances and it just surpassed 100% coverage. I guess thats the 1.4v.
> 
> My 5930k @ 4.5ghz/1.22v and 4.5ghz1.27v uncore is giving me load temps off 60 on the cores with llc enabled on auto. Since this is my first wc setup, i am wondering if the setup is performing oke.


cool. if you look at the "readme" in the unzip folder, the author recommends at least one instance per core, ideally 1 per thread. When I asked him if it's just 2x as fast with 1 per thread, the answer was a def maybe.









my ram at 3200c15 will pass 8 instances with 1536 each, but not 16 instances withg 768 each. 3200c16 will (5 laps)
good luck, it can be frustrating when this starts kicking errors with previously "stable" ram timings.


----------



## Forsakenlife

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> cool. if you look at the "readme" in the unzip folder, the author recommends at least one instance per core, ideally 1 per thread. When I asked him if it's just 2x as fast with 1 per thread, the answer was a def maybe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my ram at 3200c15 will pass 8 instances with 1536 each, but not 16 instances withg 768 each. 3200c16 will (5 laps)
> good luck, it can be frustrating when this starts kicking errors with previously "stable" ram timings.


Well to make your day, i can confirm that my settings are def not stable







And i am starting over as we speak.

They failed on me on 140%!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forsakenlife*
> 
> Well to make your day, i can confirm that my settings are def not stable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And i am starting over as we speak.
> 
> They failed on me on 140%!


make my day? brother, I know your pain.


----------



## Darius510

Hmm....so I can do 45 stable with 1.33V while x265 encoding, but it only loads the cores about 80-85%. Encoding two videos at once to push it to 100% load, I can't even make it 15 minutes at 1.37V.

I'm thinking maybe it's something else than vcore at play here though. My VCCIN is 1.9, maybe that's not enough? Anything else it could be?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> cool. if you look at the "readme" in the unzip folder, the author recommends at least one instance per core, ideally 1 per thread. When I asked him if it's just 2x as fast with 1 per thread, the answer was a def maybe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my ram at 3200c15 will pass 8 instances with 1536 each, but not 16 instances withg 768 each. 3200c16 will (5 laps)
> good luck, it can be frustrating when this starts kicking errors with previously "stable" ram timings.


I asked him about my 16 instance instability because it was so drastically worse than 8 to 12 instances. I knew he wouldn't have a clue on a system by system basis but he was interested to find out what the underlying issue was. At the time I wasn't sure but now I can only really pin it on too little SA voltage. Fully loading these chips really does take it's toll when tightening down


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I asked him about my 16 instance instability because it was so drastically worse than 8 to 12 instances. I knew he wouldn't have a clue on a system by system basis but he was interested to find out what the underlying issue was. At the time I wasn't sure but now I can only really pin it on too little SA voltage. Fully loading these chips really does take it's toll when tightening down


oh man, stranger than I thought. After the discussion yesterday: increased tRAS from 39 to 44 and boom. stable! Whereas 39 would kick errors everytime at ~80% coverage. I have no freakin clue why or what...










and while running (aid64 port to DPF)


----------



## MunneY

So lost on these memory timings lol... I feel like such a tard.


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> So lost on these memory timings lol... I feel like such a tard.


Ditto


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> So lost on these memory timings lol... I feel like such a tard.


same here. I feel like a blind squirrel finding a nut.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> oh man, stranger than I thought. After the discussion yesterday: increased tRAS from 39 to 44 and boom. stable! Whereas 39 would kick errors everytime at ~80% coverage. I have no freakin clue why or what...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and while running (aid64 port to DPF)


Interesting! I may try T1 again with a higher TRAS


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Interesting! I may try T1 again with a higher TRAS


lol - it's very "Edisonian" (for me anyway)


----------



## tistou77

For 15-17-17, what "Tras" be the best?
Corsair indicates 15-17-17-35 for the kit Platinum 3000 or 16-18-18-36 for kit Platinum 3200

Thanks


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> oh man, stranger than I thought. After the discussion yesterday: increased tRAS from 39 to 44 and boom. stable! Whereas 39 would kick errors everytime at ~80% coverage. I have no freakin clue why or what...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and while running (aid64 port to DPF)


Hello

Remember tRAS specifies when to send a precharge. If this time is too short a data read will be attempted before the address is located or the burst is ready.


----------



## Asmodian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I asked him about my 16 instance instability because it was so drastically worse than 8 to 12 instances. I knew he wouldn't have a clue on a system by system basis but he was interested to find out what the underlying issue was. At the time I wasn't sure but now I can only really pin it on too little SA voltage. Fully loading these chips really does take it's toll when tightening down
> 
> 
> 
> oh man, stranger than I thought. After the discussion yesterday: increased tRAS from 39 to 44 and boom. stable! Whereas 39 would kick errors everytime at ~80% coverage. I have no freakin clue why or what...
Click to expand...

Impressive! I wish my RAM would go over 2800.









I have been following the discussion of timings and starting from your post 4020_20#post_23066697 and Raja's excellent info I do think relaxing tRAS over CL + tRCD + tRP is a good thing.

I was using 2666, CL 13 and 14, CR 1T and I noticed, when tuning timings for CB R15 performance, I have a reproducible sweet spot when tRAS = CL + tRCD + tRP + 2.

Have you tested a very high tRAS (like 54) for performance? I found tuning CL, tRCD, tRP as low as I can get stable and setting tRAS two above their sum gives me better performance but I need to test more tonight using superPi instead of CB R15.

I was trying to get that elusive 2000 cb but it isn't in the cards... I only made it to 1984.


----------



## SkiMountaineer

Having reached 4500 x 4500 x 2750 stable, DRAM testing for latencies/timings begins... may end up dropping down to 2666 if it buys me 1T or other goodies...


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> oh man, stranger than I thought. After the discussion yesterday: increased tRAS from 39 to 44 and boom. stable! Whereas 39 would kick errors everytime at ~80% coverage. I have no freakin clue why or what...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and while running (aid64 port to DPF)


i would think you can even try lowering your tRTP so you can still run 39 tRAS


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> i would think you can even try lowering your tRTP so you can still run 39 tRAS










it's on my list...


----------



## Silent Scone

250% coverage so far. Coincidence or maybe preference on this Hynix

I'd kiss you but you're a bridge too far lol


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> 250% coverage so far. Coincidence or maybe preference on this Hynix
> 
> I'd kiss you but you're a bridge too far lol


lilchronic, SS wants to kiss you.









lol - fingers crossed - what timings?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asmodian*
> 
> Impressive! I wish my RAM would go over 2800.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been following the discussion of timings and starting from your post 4020_20#post_23066697 and Raja's excellent info I do think relaxing tRAS over CL + tRCD + tRP is a good thing.
> I was using 2666, CL 13 and 14, CR 1T and I noticed, when tuning timings for CB R15 performance, I have a reproducible sweet spot when tRAS = CL + tRCD + tRP + 2.
> *Have you tested a very high tRAS (like 54) for performance*? I found tuning CL, tRCD, tRP as low as I can get stable and setting tRAS two above their sum gives me better performance but I need to test more tonight using superPi instead of CB R15.
> I was trying to get that elusive 2000 cb but it isn't in the cards... I only made it to 1984.


for straight benchmarking, like R15, the stability we're showing is really not relevant, and not productive in that context.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> lilchronic, scone SS wants to kiss you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol - fingers crossed - what timings?


I went down and dirty and set all thirds manually and copied your refresh rate lol. 1.36v and 1.054 SA.

Few like T_RWSR at 5 which is pretty low I think in relation to the primaries


----------



## Asmodian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> for straight benchmarking, like R15, the stability we're showing is really not relevant, and not productive in that context.


I wasn't thinking for stability, I think stability might even be harder, but for performance. No point tuning in a minimum stable tRAS if that actually hurts performance and the value isn't really used anyway.

I think when you start moving tRAS below CL + tRCD + tRP somehow safer values are used, performance goes down and stability goes up.

At least that is my feeling from the limited testing I have done so far.


----------



## kalleklovn12

How much should the cache voltage be when i'm running at 4.5, 1.35 core voltage? I have noe clue







I've tried 1.35 at cache too, but it gets really hot.
One more q: Can a bad windows 8.1 wreck the greatness of oc'ing?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asmodian*
> 
> I wasn't thinking for stability, I think stability might even be harder, but for performance. No point tuning in a minimum stable tRAS if that actually hurts performance and the value isn't really used anyway.
> 
> I think when you start moving tRAS below CL + tRCD + tRP somehow safer values are used, *performance goes down and stability goes up*.
> 
> At least that is my feeling from the limited testing I have done so far.


lol - I figured you weren't.







Get over 2000!

so, far, it seems the chipset-substituted value (when below the formula min) may not be really stable. re: 39 was kicking errors, while 44 did not with all other settings identical. +2 seems okay for stability, but may not be the best for performance. moar tuning!

I should flash to the latest bios... but that's like scrambling the puzzle (again).


----------



## Silent Scone

Most chips will need between 1.3v - 1.4v for 4.5 cache


----------



## kalleklovn12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Most chips will need between 1.3v - 1.4v for 4.5 cache


So with 4.5-4.7ghz with 1.35-1.40 vcore i should have the same at cache voltage (1,35-1,4cache.v)?


----------



## Asmodian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> lol - I figured you weren't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Get over 2000!
> 
> so, far, it seems the chipset-substituted value (when below the formula min) may not be really stable. re: 39 was kicking errors, while 44 did not with all other settings identical. +2 seems okay for stability, but may not be the best for performance. moar tuning!
> 
> I should flash to the latest bios... but that's like scrambling the puzzle (again).


Flash now! I lost one X99-Deluxe already so I think 1004 is more important than some.









I never did any testing that far below CL + tRCD + tRP, you would need to use 52 to be at 0 over CL + tRCD + tRP. Try a 54 vs 52 vs 44 superPi. I will do my poor @2666 version of this test as soon as I can.








Edit: wrong formula and all my variations can probably be explained by run to run variability.

After boosting SA voltage a bit to allow better timings my best performing stable (400%+ memtest) 2666 timings seem to be 13-15-15-45-2T. I cannot seem to shake that 2T, it is never quite stable using 1T.









Edit: actually did the RVE get/need that update? Maybe the BIOS update is a non-issue for you.


----------



## Creator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kalleklovn12*
> 
> One more q: Can a bad windows 8.1 wreck the greatness of oc'ing?


It's probably the greatness (or failure) of overclocking that caused a bad Windows 8.1


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kalleklovn12*
> 
> So with 4.5-4.7ghz with 1.35-1.40 vcore i should have the same at cache voltage (1,35-1,4cache.v)?


i would start @ 4.5Ghz / 4.5Ghz uncore with 1.35v if you cant do that drop uncore to 4.4Ghz and try again with cach voltage @ 1.35v . keep dropping it till uncore is stable


----------



## Asmodian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kalleklovn12*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Most chips will need between 1.3v - 1.4v for 4.5 cache
> 
> 
> 
> So with 4.5-4.7ghz with 1.35-1.40 vcore i should have the same at cache voltage (1,35-1,4cache.v)?
Click to expand...

I do not like my cache over 1.3V but I need ~1.3V for 4.5. You should try to use as low of a voltage as you can and still be stable. There is no reason to match cache to CPU beyond the slight boost in speed overclocking the cache gives you, there is no sweet spot when cache and core are at the same speed.

To find my maximum 24/7 overclock I would set the cache to 1.3V, lower the multiplier to get it stable, then tune voltage until you find the minimum voltage that is stable for that multiplier.

But I am more scared of voltage than some.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I went down and dirty and set all thirds manually and copied your refresh rate lol. 1.36v and 1.054 SA.
> 
> Few like T_RWSR at 5 which is pretty low I think in relation to the primaries


yo! it actually worked! ... nothing like independent verification of serendipity.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asmodian*
> 
> Flash now! I lost one X99-Deluxe already so I think 1004 is more important than some.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never did any testing that far below CL + tRCD + tRP, you would need to use 52 to be at 0 over CL + tRCD + tRP. Try a 54 vs 52 vs 44 superPi. I will do my poor @2666 version of this test as soon as I can.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After boosting SA voltage a bit to allow better timings my best performing stable (400%+ memtest) 2666 timings seem to be 13-15-15-45-2T. I cannot seem to shake that 2T, it is never quite stable using 1T.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: actually did the RVE get/need that update? Maybe the BIOS update is a non-issue for you.


yeah, _so far_ the R5E has not shown the same issue. but thanks!
btw: 16+18+10=44. I'm running 44 for 3200.

what voltage for 2666?


----------



## Silent Scone

Yeah, it did!

Thanks... I guess :S

lmao. I repped you







. Might even try 39. 3rds are pretty tight already considering the frequency but might bring down seconds a touch or two, doubt there is much sway in refresh interval


----------



## Praz

Hello

Glad to see you guys making headway on this memory stuff.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Yeah, it did!
> 
> Thanks... I guess :S
> 
> lmao. I repped you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Might even try 39. 3rds are pretty tight already considering the frequency but might bring down seconds a touch or two, doubt there is much sway in refresh interval


Gonna try tRTP as lilchronic suggested.

yeeehawww!



(my buddy, Perrico







)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Glad to see you guys making headway on this memory stuff.


stumbling forward...


----------



## kalleklovn12

Thanks folks!


----------



## tistou77

I tested the "Tras" following your discussions

At 3200 15-17-17-35-1T (1.35v) is stable in different bench and HyperPI 32M (not re-tested Memtest)
With Tras at 39, the benchmark are almost identical, eg

SPI 32M 15-17-17-35



SPI 32M 15-17-17-39


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tistou77*
> 
> I tested the "Tras" following your discussions
> 
> At 3200 15-17-17-35-1T (1.35v) is stable in different bench and HyperPI 32M (not re-tested Memtest)
> With Tras at 39, the benchmark are almost identical, eg
> 
> SPI 32M 15-17-17-35
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SPI 32M 15-17-17-39
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


yeah, read back to find Raja's post on sPi. If I were you with those timings, i'd check stability with the memtest program I posted earlier (using 16 instances)...


----------



## Asmodian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yeah, _so far_ the R5E has not shown the same issue. but thanks!
> btw: 16+18+10=44. I'm running 44 for 3200.
> 
> what voltage for 2666?


Oh it is tRAS = CL+tRCD+tRTP. That is what I get for writing it down at 1am. Ignore me.









2666 running 1.35V DRAM, 0.98V SA.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Glad to see you guys making headway on this memory stuff.


Yeah, getting there. DDR3 was easier









All these numbers seem too high


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tistou77*
> 
> For 15-17-17, what "Tras" be the best?
> Corsair indicates 15-17-17-35 for the kit Platinum 3000 or 16-18-18-36 for kit Platinum 3200
> 
> Thanks


the best tras is what corsair engineers suggest you.


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> the best tras is what corsair engineers suggest you.


OH, again, you know everything.

I'm sure they test each kit individually to know EXACTLY what settings work best for that kit. They don't just apply some generic loose timing that all of the samples can hit...

Your reasoning is obviously far superior.


----------



## tistou77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> yeah, read back to find Raja's post on sPi. If I were you with those timings, i'd check stability with the memtest program I posted earlier (using 16 instances)...


I'll test








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> the best tras is what corsair engineers suggest you.


Ok thanks


----------



## Silent Scone

Memtest 16 instances separates the pub talk from the real men







.

I can run C15 and CPU / memory related benchmarks all day long at C15-16-16-32-CR1 3200 but it wouldn't even pass 100% of Memtest Pro for love nor money


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> OH, again, you know everything.
> 
> I'm sure they test each kit individually to know EXACTLY what settings work best for that kit. They don't just apply some generic loose timing that all of the samples can hit...
> 
> Your reasoning is obviously far superior.


loosing timing never helped any performance.
may help on the worst case but why be so negative?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> OH, again, you know everything.
> 
> I'm sure they test each kit individually to know EXACTLY what settings work best for that kit. They don't just apply some generic loose timing that all of the samples can hit...
> 
> Your reasoning is obviously far superior.


I'm getting this for Christmas for him lol.


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> loosing timing never helped any performance.
> may help on the worst case but why be so negative?


Cause I'm fairly tired of seeing you giving bad and mis-information to people. I realize you have your own opinions, but thats why its YOUR opinion.

Maybe you should offer suggestions, and not act like your opinion is right and there is no alternative.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> Cause I'm fairly tired of seeing you giving bad and mis-information to people. I realize you have your own opinions, but thats why its YOUR opinion.
> 
> Maybe you should offer suggestions, and not act like your opinion is right and there is no alternative.


it could seems that I act like this but it is not my intention, probably a language barrier.
I have studied how to write in english (and not very well), I haven't studied how to write in a formal way.

every post I write is my personal hopinion, I don't force anyone to do what I say and I never saied that I'm the god with the only truth.

In my hopinion it is preferable to use the TRAS suggested by hardware engineers who develop the memory module or to use "the known latency couple" because
the known settings are calculated by memory engineers to cover the average case.

highering or lowering tras can help in some situation but the average case is where I would stay in.
this is my hopinion.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> Cause I'm fairly tired of seeing you giving bad and mis-information to people. I realize you have your own opinions, but thats why its YOUR opinion.
> 
> Maybe you should offer suggestions, and not act like your opinion is right and there is no alternative.


or at least back up a suggestion with actual data. as they say, data/results talk, bull... walks.


----------



## Forsakenlife

And i thought a was stable with my 5930k. 6 hours aida means crap! 40 seconds in linX bsod







, i had to take everthing down because when this things starts, the temps are crazy.

Glad to know that aida is crap since its taking me .080+ voltage to be stable!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forsakenlife*
> 
> And i thought a was stable with my 5930k. 6 hours aida means crap! 40 seconds in linX bsod
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , i had to take everthing down because when this things starts, the temps are crazy.
> 
> Glad to know that aida is crap since its taking me .080+ voltage to be stable!


and why are you using LinX or IBT? Need to know if it will T-throttle? They don't do much else.


----------



## Forsakenlife

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> and why are you using LinX or IBT? Need to know if it will T-throttle? They don't do much else.


Well i think so, with everything lowered, timings/uncore & voltage its a great way to test. Stil hitting 80c on the cores but i guess when your stable in linx, theres not much more you have to do with vcore, depending ofc on the ram speed, dont have a clue about that yet!

But linx fails within a minute if the cores are not stable!
Maby even harder than the aida fpu test?

I had to move my volts from 1.22 to 1.31 to get that 4.5ghz stable.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forsakenlife*
> 
> Well i think so, with everything lowered, timings/uncore & voltage its a great way to test. Stil hitting 80c on the cores but i guess when your stable in linx, theres not much more you have to do with vcore, depending ofc on the ram speed, dont have a clue about that yet!
> 
> But linx fails within a minute if the cores are not stable!
> Maby even harder than the aida fpu test?
> 
> I had to move my volts from 1.22 to 1.31 to get that 4.5ghz stable.


yeah but, IMO linX stable does not mean much more than what the thermal transfer capabilities of your cooler can do, and likely degrades the processor unnecessarily (these are not 4-core SBs). what really messes up the cpu "logic" is rapid fire ( and not necessarily hi-load) shots to several aspects of the architecture at the same time. driving the floating point unit hard for a long time may be good for heavy sci-comp stuff, but may easily fail a long video compression... or even a simple browsing session. the ultimate test is to use it as you plan to. if it is stable (and not corrupting the OS or accumulating/slowing down due to MCE [aka: whea]) you're good.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asmodian*
> 
> Impressive! I wish my RAM would go over 2800.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been following the discussion of timings and starting from your post 4020_20#post_23066697 and Raja's excellent info I do think relaxing tRAS over CL + tRCD + tRP is a good thing.
> 
> I was using 2666, CL 13 and 14, CR 1T and I noticed, when tuning timings for CB R15 performance, I have a reproducible sweet spot when tRAS = CL + tRCD + tRP + 2.
> 
> Have you tested a very high tRAS (like 54) for performance? I found tuning CL, tRCD, tRP as low as I can get stable and setting tRAS two above their sum gives me better performance but I need to test more tonight using superPi instead of CB R15.
> 
> I was trying to get that elusive 2000 cb but it isn't in the cards... I only made it to 1984.


It is CAS+tRCD+*tRTP* NOT CAS+tRCD+tRP.

It is important to make the distinction between tRP and tRTP.

tRP sets the time it takes to precharge the memory. The precharge operation writes the row data back into the dram cells when the memory controller sends the precharge command. tRP specifies the amount of clocks to allocate to the procedure. If tRP is set too low in value, the process of restoring data to the row may not have sufficient time to complete. We also need to bear in mind that running tight values for tRP is not very beneficial on modern architectures because the number of page hits is high. It isn't a timing that is worth bumping DRAM voltage or VCCSA for.

tRTP is Read to Precharge delay. This sets the spacing between the data burst (a data burst is 4 clocks in length). The minimum spacing for tRTP is therefore 4 clocks. Of course, we need to relax that spacing as we increase frequency, which means keeping tRTP at or near 4 clocks becomes difficult past a certain point. We take this hit on the chin because again, pages only need to be closed if there is no more data in the row that needs to be transferred or if the data that needs to be read is in another row.

tRAS tells the memory controller when to send the precharge command to close the open page. If we set a higher value than CAS+tRCD+tRTP for tRAS, we are simply easing things for the memory controller and memory ICs by allowing them some wait time before processing the next command.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> It is CAS+tRCD+*tRTP* NOT CAS+tRCD+tRP.
> 
> It is important to make the distinction between tRP and tRTP.
> 
> tRP sets the time it takes to precharge the memory. The precharge operation writes the row data back into the dram cells when the memory controller sends the precharge command. tRP specifies the amount of clocks to allocate to the procedure. If tRP is set too low in value, the process of restoring data to the row may not have sufficient time to complete. We also need to bear in mind that running tight values for tRP is not very beneficial on modern architectures because the number of page hits is high. It isn't a timing that is worth bumping DRAM voltage or VCCSA for.
> 
> tRTP is Read to Precharge delay. This sets the spacing between the data burst (a data burst is 4 clocks in length). The minimum spacing for tRTP is therefore 4 clocks. Of course, we need to relax that spacing as we increase frequency, which means keeping tRTP at or near 4 clocks becomes difficult past a certain point. We take this hit on the chin because again, pages only need to be closed if there is no more data in the row that needs to be transferred or if the data that needs to be read is in another row.
> 
> tRAS tells the memory controller when to send the precharge command to close the open page. If we set a higher value than CAS+tRCD+tRTP for tRAS, we are simply easing things for the memory controller and memory ICs by allowing them some wait time before processing the next command.


he caught his mistake

but the additional info is welcome... you really should write a DDR4 OC white paper... someday.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> he caught his mistake
> 
> but the additional info is welcome... you really should write a DDR4 OC white paper... someday.


I'll have a think about a guide at some point. For most the auto timings are sufficient. Find some guys get themselves into a deep mess once we start "encouraging" them to tweak.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> I'll have a think about a guide at some point. For most the auto timings are sufficient. Find some guys get themselves into a deep mess *once we start "encouraging" them to tweak*.


lol - don't know anyone like that.


----------



## [email protected]

Well you seem to do okay and get yourself out of any self-imposed mess.


----------



## Agent-A01

Why is tREFI not changeable, hasnt been since P67 iirc..

Also a lot of you guys are setting tRAS way too high, especially if you going by an incorrect formula of tRP instead of tRTP


----------



## Asmodian

I know, I know. My bad.









But Cinebench R15 doesn't seem to mind a very high tRAS at all.









Thanks for all the info Raja and for keeping misinformation from spreading.


----------



## Treeman574

I'm a complete newbie when it comes to overclocking, but I've got my 5820k up to 4.2GHz at 1.28v. Running a few stress tests now and hoping I can reduce the voltage further. 4.3GHz would bsod from Intel XTU in under 5 min at 1.3v and I don't feel like pushing the voltage any higher.

All I've changed so far is the Vcore and core multiplier through the bios, not any tuning utility. I tried different base speeds and straps initially (checking the ram speeds of course), but I was never able to post after saving those settings.

Are there any other things I should consider to keep it stable at a higher OC?

Motherboard is a gigabyte x99 ud5 and ram is crucial 2400MHz 4x4GB.


----------



## Agent-A01

Try cache voltage and input voltage. Run ram at stock 2133 while ocing CPU


----------



## Treeman574

What range would you recommend keeping those voltages within?


----------



## Asmodian

Input Voltage is important but do not go very high. My CPU really likes an input voltage of 1.9V after droop (under load), it hates anything below that and doesn't need anything more than that even for 4.7+ GHz.

Tweaking System Agent voltage can also help if you can adjust it. I am not sure which voltages your Gigabyte has available for tuning. I have had overclocks go stable after tweaking SA both up and down across a large range (0.88V to 1.12 V). Of course this means I have yet to find a good method for tuning the optimal SA voltage beyond really a lot of fiddling, most of which is fruitless because whatever setting I am testing isn't going to be stable no matter what SA is set to.







SA is a key voltage for overclocking RAM as well.

You can also overclock the uncore/cache. This has a noticeable performance benefit but I understand it is harder to do on a Gigabyte (or any non-Asus). Though this will hurt the core overclock's stability not help.









Edit: I would stay at or below 1.2V on the uncore/cache since you do not want to go over 1.3V on the core. That is the normal "low maximum" I see quoted, similar to the 1.3V for the core.


----------



## Agent-A01

If you guys want to try some of these secondary/tertiary timings.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent-A01*
> 
> If you guys want to try some of these secondary/tertiary timings.


lol at 3200 I doubt I'd get T_RWSR to 3 that's super lower on these. Have you done any stress testing?


----------



## [email protected]

A few things Agent-A01:

The minimum tRRD is 4 clocks. Each burst is 4 clocks in length. The mem controller cannot send another command to the bank while the DQ lines are toggling. Although not shown and new to DDR4, the minimum tRRD_L is 6 clocks.

You asked about tREFI earlier. It is DRAM Refresh Interval.


----------



## Silent Scone

I was trying as low as 10xxx on interval initialy which I think was the main bulk of my problems, too low for 3200. Stealing @Jpmboy's 11440 seems to be going down a storm.

Just pushing 16-18-18-39 T1 at the moment at a nice clean 1.36v


----------



## [email protected]

A lower value for DRAM refresh interval is actually less aggressive. The value specifies the time within which all banks should be refreshed. A refresh restores charge to the DRAM cells, which drains away over time. If the stored charge for a logic high (1) falls below Vref, then it will be seen as a logic 0, which will result in data corruption. For that reason the DRAM cells needs refreshing periodically. So if we set a lower value, the DRAM cells will be recharged more often. The side-effect of more frequent refreshes is that no read/write transactions are possible during the refresh process. Temperature and voltage can affect the requirement for more frequent or less frequent refreshes. The default value is assigned by memory density.

-Raja


----------



## Silent Scone

Ah, well, I _was_ getting corruption







. The board set something like 12400 initially at 3200.

I did have to read that about 3 times, not gonna lie.


----------



## erase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *erase*
> 
> Awesome 2000+, can you break 2100?
> 
> 
> 
> lol - can you?
Click to expand...

Likely not, but I would like to see someone else do it. There isn't much hope, all I can get is 1818 on this crappy air cooler, only just. I know there is bit more in this thing, can boot into windows no worries at 4.6GHz, haven't tried any higher. Air cooler rockets super high at 4.6GHz and crashes. If I could cool it down then maybe.

This is just 4.5GHz with cache also at 4.5 GHz and cheap RAM at 2666 MHz


----------



## Silent Scone

4.5 uncore is nothing to be sniffed at. Especially if that's your daily clock. I need around 1.37v for 4.5


----------



## erase

Raising the cache alone from stock to 4.5 GHz at the same core speed and RAM timing made a good difference in the score.

4.5 GHz and stock cache = 1742

4.5 GHz and 4.5 GHz cache = 1818

Did notice raising the cache voltage increases the temps

I called my local supplier as asked about a cheap water cooler to get started, the guy laughed when I figured that Nepton 280L would be ok. Told me to save my money and buy a better kit, not wanting to make a sale. He recommended this, would it be any good or pretty meh? http://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-kit-l240.html I don't know anything I haven't bothered with water for about 6 years when I last one leaked and took out good part of my setup. Water cooler didn't last long before it started falling apart.


----------



## SsXxX

ok guys, finally I got my weird gflops performance drop with IBT sorted out so I thought I may share the knowledge, it appears that my gflops dropped because my overclock was ALMOST stable on my current voltage but not stable, I mean it was not unstable to the degree that it could freeze or give BSOD but simply the voltage was not enough so the cpu was starving and in turn gflops performance dropped, my voltage was set to 1.28 in the bios and it was reflecting 1.272 in cpuz and during stress vdroops to 1.25-1.26 range (I have LLC and cpu power phase on auto), so I raised the voltage to 1.29 in the bios so it reflects 1.287 in cpuz and vdroops to 1.272-1.282 and that gave me stability and ran IBT and linx like charm, my cpu went through 25 mins of linx biggest problem size and 10 runs on maximum in IBT and passed with flying colors with consistent performance, 320gflops in linx and 188 gflops in IBT and temps are still good (below 85C on the hottest core).

so now I will summarize my achieved overclock:

i7 5930k @ 4.4ghz vcore is set to 1.29 offset mode, reflects 1.287 under medium loads, reflects 1.272-1.282 under heavy loads like Linx and IBT and goes as little as 0.8x when the cpu is idle and the speed as 1200mhz as I have all C-states active and voltage on offset as I mentiond.

LLC, cpu power phase, overcurrent protection and all of my bios setting are on auto mode including ram which is running at the ddr4 JEDEC speed of 2133mhz and CAS15, while I have corsair lbx 2666 CAS16 rams and they where stable with their tested speeds of 2666mhz and CAS16 I have found that overclocking the ram is of no benefit for me as my PC is used mainly and only for gaming and my 1080p plasma TV only supports 60fps anyway, so yes overclocking the ram is gonna be useless in my case and will but some load on my cpu's memory controller with nothing to gain so I kept them stock.









stability tests was as the following:
- 10 runs on maximum with IBT : Pass
- 25 mins on LinX on max problem size: Pass
- 8 hours of asus realbench with 16gb : Pass
- 12 hours of Aida64 including all tests expect gpu and storage : Pass
- Prime95 27.9 1 hour : Pass

absolute max temp came with linx and was below 85C on the hottest core. (corsair h110 push/pull)

all in all I rate my overclock as above average and my stability to be rock-solid.

as for my luck of the draw in the silicone lottery I think that while my cpu may not be the best but it is certainly above average and im very satisfied with my results, to have it stable at that core speed and vcore with offset voltage, no LLC and all C-states active is something don't you think









and NOW IM BACK TO GAMING









and last but not least im open to all of your opinions guys


----------



## sblantipodi

this is the best performing configuration I founded on my rig while remaining stable on LinX and Prime95 28.x.
I can do 4.4GHz too but I prefer to lower to 4.3GHz to get all the additional stability.



I noticed that 2666MHz @ 1.35V with 13-13-13-32-1T is the best performing setting I can get from my ram while remaining 100% stable.
I can get 3000MHz @ 15-17-17-35-2T but is slower than CAS13 on 2666MHz and requires more VCSSA to be stable and 125 strap.
I can get 3200MHz @ 16-18-18-36-2T but is not as much performance as 2666MHz with lower timings and it is not even stable.

next try will be 2666MHz @ 1.35V with 12-13-13-31-1T.


----------



## erase

I thought X99 was pretty rubbish on the memory according to the reviews with the transition to DDR4, especially with write and latency. I exactly sure, but compared to reviews I have seen, my score doesn't seem to bad, this is what mine pulls even with the core clock down low at 3.6 GHz


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> this is the best performing configuration I founded on my rig while remaining stable on LinX and Prime95 28.x.
> I can do 4.4GHz too but I prefer to lower to 4.3GHz to get all the additional stability.
> 
> 
> 
> I noticed that 2666MHz @ 1.35V with 13-13-13-32-1T is the best performing setting I can get from my ram while remaining 100% stable.
> I can get 3000MHz @ 15-17-17-35-2T but is slower than CAS13 on 2666MHz and requires more VCSSA to be stable and 125 strap.
> I can get 3200MHz @ 16-18-18-36-2T but is not as much performance as 2666MHz with lower timings and it is not even stable.
> 
> next try will be 2666MHz @ 1.35V with 12-13-13-31-1T.


oops I put the wrong tab in the CPUz on the screenshot, ok you got it, it was running @ 2666MHz, 13-13-13-32-1T


----------



## tistou77

If Memtest freeze or stop the PC during the test.
What is the cause? Uncore or memory or two?

Thanks


----------



## erase

I can boot into windows with 4600 MHz cache, but will BSOD if I try and bench with it. What is the max safe cache/uncore voltage on the 5960X?


----------



## Treeman574

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asmodian*
> 
> Input Voltage is important but do not go very high. My CPU really likes an input voltage of 1.9V after droop (under load), it hates anything below that and doesn't need anything more than that even for 4.7+ GHz.
> 
> Tweaking System Agent voltage can also help if you can adjust it. I am not sure which voltages your Gigabyte has available for tuning. I have had overclocks go stable after tweaking SA both up and down across a large range (0.88V to 1.12 V). Of course this means I have yet to find a good method for tuning the optimal SA voltage beyond really a lot of fiddling, most of which is fruitless because whatever setting I am testing isn't going to be stable no matter what SA is set to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SA is a key voltage for overclocking RAM as well.
> 
> You can also overclock the uncore/cache. This has a noticeable performance benefit but I understand it is harder to do on a Gigabyte (or any non-Asus). Though this will hurt the core overclock's stability not help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: I would stay at or below 1.2V on the uncore/cache since you do not want to go over 1.3V on the core. That is the normal "low maximum" I see quoted, similar to the 1.3V for the core.


Thanks! The gigabyte bios has options for Input Voltage, Vcore or Vcore offset (not both at the same time), Ring Voltage or Ring Voltage offset and System Agent Voltage. The default is listed as +0.000V with minimum of -0.3V and max of 0.4V, so I'm assuming that is an offset from 1.0V. There are also options for PCH core and PCH IO.


----------



## Treeman574

After a few tries I think I might give up on trying to increase the OC. Any individual changes to the input voltage, ring voltage or system agent voltage cause a generic error when booting up. Even if the increase is only +0.01V above normal. Something like the "applied settings are not correct for this hardware", then I am given the options of loading optimised defaults and rebooting or going straight back to the bios.

At least the cpu doesn't go more than 40C above ambient at 4.2GHz on 1.28V. I guess I can just try reducing the Vcore from here or change from manual to offset voltage...


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent-A01*
> 
> If you guys want to try some of these secondary/tertiary timings.


Nice! need to see stability data tho.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Ah, well, I _was_ getting corruption
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . The board set something like 12400 initially at 3200.
> I did have to read that about 3 times, not gonna lie.


Only 3?








a few weeks ago raja gave me that lesson (







), so of course I had to test it... and yup, will eventually punt a memry test when too low. I always ignored memtweakit's "efficiency score, which you can drive up with this alone, cause it didn't correlate with throughput at all, now we know why!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erase*
> 
> Likely not, but I would like to see someone else do it. There isn't much hope, all I can get is 1818 on this crappy air cooler, only just. I know there is bit more in this thing, can boot into windows no worries at 4.6GHz, haven't tried any higher. Air cooler rockets super high at 4.6GHz and crashes. If I could cool it down then maybe.
> 
> This is just 4.5GHz with cache also at 4.5 GHz and cheap RAM at 2666 MHz
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Great cache yo got there!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tistou77*
> 
> If Memtest freeze or stop the PC during the test.
> What is the cause? Uncore or memory or two?
> Thanks


Screen freeze w/o a restart or bsod... try increasing cache voltage or lower cache freq one notch.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent-A01*
> 
> If you guys want to try some of these secondary/tertiary timings.


Hello

Some of those settings are not valid. For example tRRD and tWTR must be a minimum of four clocks.


----------



## Creator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> next try will be 2666MHz @ 1.35V with 12-13-13-31-1T.


Have you or anyone else managed to get 1T stable at anything above 2666? I'm also running 2666 1T right now, but I have no yet tried higher. Right now I'm running CAS 14 at 1.25v, so I believe I should be able to hit 13 and maybe even 12 at 1.35v. If that's faster than CAS 15 at 3000+ then I'll just stick with 2666.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Creator*
> 
> Have you or anyone else managed to get 1T stable at anything above 2666? I'm also running 2666 1T right now, but I have no yet tried higher.


No, my system can't pass memtest 12 thread at 400% with 1T.
2800MHz or higher is a difficult frequency to play with latencies, 2666MHz seems to give me the possibility to use all the latencies I want,
tomorrow I will lower the 13-13-13-32-1T rock solid 1.35V to 12-13-13-31-1T and see if I'm stable.

CAS12 is really cool on DDR4.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Creator*
> 
> Have you or anyone else managed to get 1T stable at anything above 2666? I'm also running 2666 1T right now, but I have no yet tried higher. Right now I'm running CAS 14 at 1.25v, so I believe I should be able to hit 13 and maybe even 12 at 1.35v. If that's faster than CAS 15 at 3000+ then I'll just stick with 2666.


Yep, eventually.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Yep, eventually.


where's the dramV in that HWI window?


----------



## Silent Scone

Lol above apparently. It's 1.36 exactly


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Creator*
> 
> Have you or anyone else managed to get 1T stable at anything above 2666? I'm also running 2666 1T right now, but I have no yet tried higher. Right now I'm running CAS 14 at 1.25v, so I believe I should be able to hit 13 and maybe even 12 at 1.35v. If that's faster than CAS 15 at 3000+ then I'll just stick with 2666.


yes. there are several posts over the last few days for 3200 ram at T1

also:


\ probably need to tune this a bit considering learning of the last few days.








corsair 2800c16 lpx
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Lol above apparently. It's 1.36 exactly


Nice ram you got there!


----------



## Silent Scone

Got there in the end lol. Seems still need a fair bit more than most on SA but 1.056 isn't the end of the world by any means!


----------



## sblantipodi

This review is "the definitive guide" on good ram overclocking on Haswell-E.

I have done my teste before but now reading this I can confirm what I saied.
http://www.ocaholic.ch/modules/smartsection/item.php?itemid=1456&page=4

2666MHz with low latency is the best performing solution on haswell-E,
has you can see 2666MHz with aggressive timing obliterate the >= 3GHz settings with higher timing.

As you can see the 3100MHz 15-15-15-35-2T
scores an average results of 13 minutes and 14 seconds on HyperPI.
http://www.ocaholic.ch/modules/xcgal/displayimage.php?pid=67139

2700MHz obliterate that result with an easy 12-14-14-35-2T.
I can easily do that timing on 1.35V
http://www.ocaholic.ch/modules/xcgal/displayimage.php?pid=67130
with this settings you save more than a minute on HyperPI.

I'm sure that I'll get the most on 12-14-14-35-1T on 2666MHz.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> This review is "the definitive guide" on good ram overclocking on Haswell-E.
> 
> I have done my teste before but now reading this I can confirm what I saied.
> http://www.ocaholic.ch/modules/smartsection/item.php?itemid=1456&page=4
> 
> 2666MHz with low latency is the best performing solution on haswell-E,
> has you can see 2666MHz with aggressive timing obliterate the >= 3GHz settings with higher timing.
> 
> As you can see the 3100MHz 15-15-15-35-2T
> scores an average results of 13 minutes and 14 seconds on HyperPI.
> http://www.ocaholic.ch/modules/xcgal/displayimage.php?pid=67139
> 
> 2700MHz obliterate that result with an easy 12-14-14-35-2T.
> I can easily do that timing on 1.35V
> http://www.ocaholic.ch/modules/xcgal/displayimage.php?pid=67130
> with this settings you save more than a minute on HyperPI.
> 
> I'm sure that I'll get the most on 12-14-14-35-1T on 2666MHz.


Hello

There you go bending the facts to suite your narrow views once again. From those links:

3100MHz memory speed - 3877MHz CPU speed

2700MHz memory speed - 4062MHz CPU speed

Now why is Super Pi faster at 2700MHz memory speed?


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> There you go bending the facts to suite your narrow views once again. From those links:
> 
> 3100MHz memory speed - 3877MHz CPU speed
> 
> 2700MHz memory speed - 4062MHz CPU speed
> 
> Now why is Super Pi faster at 2700MHz memory speed?


other replys like this will be reported to moderation.
there are lot of comparable results, get one of it and compare it.

here another example:
2800MHz on ram tiny timings, 3500MHz core speed
http://www.ocaholic.ch/modules/xcgal/displayimage.php?pid=67133

is comparable to 3000MHz at 3800Mhz core speed:
http://www.ocaholic.ch/modules/xcgal/displayimage.php?pid=67139


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> other replys like this will be reported to moderation.


Hello

And just what are you going to report? That to substantiate your guessing, which by the way is wrong, you have used flawed testing results as proof?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> And just what are you going to report? That to substantiate your guessing, which by the way is wrong, you have used flawed testing results as proof?


with all (or any due or undue) politeness in accord with the TOS . *ignore*. every thing posted by this user is incorrect and flawed,or twisted/spun to fit some position initially proven to be incorrect, (post #4174 for example). And by pointing out the misinformation, this user is now reporting every contradictory opinion, or worse, data to mods. And not only that, if you show the error, he is now threatening to report that you did. Toxic.

report that.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> with all (or any due or undue) politeness in accord with the TOS . *ignore*. every thing posted by this user is incorrect and flawed,or twisted/spun to fit some position initially proven to be incorrect. this user is now reporting every contradictory opinion, or worse, data to mods. And not only that, if you show the error, he is now threatening to report that you did. Toxic.
> 
> report that.


I'm posting links that confirm what I am saying, if in your hopinion that links doesn't confirm it, feel free to point out your hopinion.
no need for personal attack.
for this reason, I report this to moderation.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> And just what are you going to report? That to substantiate your guessing, which by the way is wrong, you have used flawed testing results as proof?


I posted other results that confirm what I am saying that is more "near" to what you pointed out.
I'm posting links no guessing. Probably I'm wrong, I'm not saying that I'm right.
I'm posting my personal test and external sites test, where is the reason of personal attack?

Reported.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> I'm posting links that confirm what I am saying, if in your hopinion that links doesn't confirm it, feel free to point out your hopinion.
> no need for personal attack.
> for this reason, I report this to moderation.


sorry - post# 4174 was NOT supportive of your opinion, it was pointed out, and you threaten to report the user revealing the error to moderation. please,

nothing personal - i do not trust or use any information you post.


----------



## Canis-X

......and








again!!


----------



## Jpmboy

from that review... just had to see their "overclocking". LOL, the group here has gone well beyond the best the reviewer could show. yes, definitive.


----------



## Agent-A01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> lol at 3200 I doubt I'd get T_RWSR to 3 that's super lower on these. Have you done any stress testing?


Yeah stable, .82 SA and 1.37v DRAM
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> A few things Agent-A01:
> 
> The minimum tRRD is 4 clocks. Each burst is 4 clocks in length. The mem controller cannot send another command to the bank while the DQ lines are toggling. Although not shown and new to DDR4, the minimum tRRD_L is 6 clocks.


Sorry to be more specific, tREFIx9, is not the same as the Refresh interval.

If you recall old DDR2 modules, some included it in there, ie 5 5 5 15 40, whereas 40 is the tREFIx9.

Edit: actually 40 would be tRC, bank recycle time. These may be the same thing, still weird that from p67 onwards on intel platform that they were removed from the bios timings.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Some of those settings are not valid. For example tRRD and tWTR must be a minimum of four clocks.


WTR was set to 3 by default here


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> sorry - post# 4174 was NOT supportive of your opinion, it was pointed out, and you threaten to report the user revealing the error to moderation. please,
> 
> nothing personal - i do not trust or use any information you post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> sorry - post# 4174 was NOT supportive of your opinion, it was pointed out, and you threaten to report the user revealing the error to moderation. please,
> 
> nothing personal - i do not trust or use any information you post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know it. Simply ignore my post than. Any other personal attack will be reported.
Click to expand...


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent-A01*
> 
> WTR was set to 3 by default here


Hello

If this is the case tWTR might be an offset form the set value instead of the actual value


----------



## Agent-A01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> If this is the case tWTR might be an offset form the set value instead of the actual value


Even if i set auto to all timings, its still set to 3


----------



## Forsakenlife

Just a quick question! Can 8 hours realbench and 2 hours linx count as stable for the core?


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forsakenlife*
> 
> Just a quick question! Can 8 hours realbench and 2 hours linx count as stable for the core?


It's all an opinion. Some people here *cough* won't consider their computer stable until it passes 96 Hours of LinX 0.6.5 on maximum.

For normal usage, I would call it stable. The only way to find out would be to use your daily programs to make sure.


----------



## Forsakenlife

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> It's all an opinion. Some people here *cough* won't consider their computer stable until it passes 96 Hours of LinX 0.6.5 on maximum.
> 
> For normal usage, I would call it stable. The only way to find out would be to use your daily programs to make sure.


Ooh yeah great! For browsing i dont realy need voltage.








Build my system for overclocking and i loved the watercooling.

Getting to the point where i really love the 60x more.









I dont live near a microcenter so the cpu is around 1250$.


----------



## Forsakenlife

Before, i had everything on auto accept vcore/uncore/dram. With my latest testing i used manual settings. Not only are my temps allot lower, but i am getting 4000 uncore stable with 1.1v. Appearently the system agent plays a major role since auto sets this to 1.15v and i am keeping it at 0.85 right now.

Sorry for my bad spelling, i am new.


----------



## erase

Can't overclock my cache unless I use auto voltage which put it up super high at 1.45v, which likely isn't safe? I have tried to use manual or adaptive voltages but end up in a continuous black screen POST loop, even if I use simular voltages to auto at same or less speeds. Is there some kind of trick/setting required, any advice will be appreciated.


----------



## Agent-A01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erase*
> 
> Can't overclock my cache unless I use auto voltage which put it up super high at 1.45v, which likely isn't safe? I have tried to use manual or adaptive voltages but end up in a continuous black screen POST loop, even if I use simular voltages to auto at same or less speeds. Is there some kind of trick/setting required, any advice will be appreciated.


Use manual or offset. Id stick to 1.4v or less on cache, some just need a lot of volts to OC past 4ghz


----------



## Forsakenlife

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erase*
> 
> Can't overclock my cache unless I use auto voltage which put it up super high at 1.45v, which likely isn't safe? I have tried to use manual or adaptive voltages but end up in a continuous black screen POST loop, even if I use simular voltages to auto at same or less speeds. Is there some kind of trick/setting required, any advice will be appreciated.


Since system agent appearenly has influence on cache and ram, in my system atleast, i would try that!

But i am sure i need more voltage when i start tightening things up.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erase*
> 
> Can't overclock my cache unless I use auto voltage which put it up super high at 1.45v, which likely isn't safe? I have tried to use manual or adaptive voltages but end up in a continuous black screen POST loop, even if I use simular voltages to auto at same or less speeds. Is there some kind of trick/setting required, any advice will be appreciated.


Asus recommends an upwards of 1.35V to 1.45V for the cache in their overclocking guide, so that's why you're probably seeing that voltage.

If you're having problems, try lowering the cache a bit. Try 4GHz @ 1.3V manual voltage (with ram at stock)


----------



## Asmodian

I would not run cache >1.3 V long term, the performance benefit isn't worth it. Have you bumped Input Voltage? I need 1.9 V. I find it easier to test using manual mode and change to adaptive after finding settings, if desired.

I, like many others before me, was unable to get adaptive cache voltage to be stable.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erase*
> 
> Can't overclock my cache unless I use auto voltage which put it up super high at 1.45v, which likely isn't safe? I have tried to use manual or adaptive voltages but end up in a continuous black screen POST loop, even if I use simular voltages to auto at same or less speeds. Is there some kind of trick/setting required, any advice will be appreciated.


what cache voltage, multiplier and strap are you shooting for?

post some bios screenshots...


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asmodian*
> 
> I would not run cache >1.3 V long term, the performance benefit isn't worth it. Have you bumped Input Voltage? I need 1.9 V. I find it easier to test using manual mode and change to adaptive after finding settings, if desired.
> 
> I, like many others before me, was unable to get adaptive cache voltage to be stable.


I bumped input to 1.9v before I even got started on day one







. Very little chance of you doing anything nice without


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> from that review... just had to see their "overclocking". LOL, the group here has gone well beyond the best the reviewer could show. yes, definitive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


lol 1.65v, really hoping that's a typo but you never know.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> lol 1.65v, really hoping that's a typo but you never know.


yeah - pretty ridiculous if it's not... or even if it is a typo. hopefully no one follows that lead.









Hay all, don't forget to vote: http://www.overclock.net/t/1517172/ocn-mod-of-the-month-october-2014-professional-class-nominations/0_20


----------



## tistou77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Screen freeze w/o a restart or bsod... try increasing cache voltage or lower cache freq one notch.


Ok thanks

And with 1 error at 110%, this is a problem of voltage and/or timings?
I'll try with a Tras 39 (15-17-17)


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tistou77*
> 
> Ok thanks
> 
> And with 1 error at 110%, this is a problem of voltage and/or timings?
> I'll try with a Tras 39 (15-17-17)


post a memtweakit picture. 39 may be too low.


----------



## tistou77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> post a memtweakit picture. 39 may be too low.


15-17-17-35-1T and all on AUTO



Thanks


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forsakenlife*
> 
> Just a quick question! Can 8 hours realbench and 2 hours linx count as stable for the core?


2 hours of linx count as degradation.
what frequency at what voltage at what temperature with what problem size?


----------



## Forsakenlife

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I bumped input to 1.9v before I even got started on day one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Very little chance of you doing anything nice without


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> 2 hours of linx count as degradation.
> what frequency at what voltage at what temperature with what problem size?


Max! But with low uncore and ram, just the core and vcore.
Temps did not go over 80c.


----------



## Asmodian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tistou77*
> 
> 15-17-17-35-1T and all on AUTO
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks


Your minimum tRAS should be 42 at those settings. I have noticed better stability with tRAS set one over the minimum but I have pretty bad RAM.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tistou77*
> 
> 15-17-17-35-1T and all on AUTO
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks


Are you memtesting these?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> lol 1.65v, really hoping that's a typo but you never know.


Awesome efficiency







/

Reviewer overclocking is always slap and dash but that is just stupid


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tistou77*
> 
> 15-17-17-35-1T and all on AUTO
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks


yeah, as the guys recommended above, min tRAS should be 42 as a start (if stable, you can always lower it and test again). C15 @ 3200 can be tricky, and at least with my kit requires 1.38V and a bump in VSA to actually be stable. I settled on 3200 at c16 for 24/7. Benchmark settings are a different story.


----------



## tistou77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yeah, as the guys recommended above, min tRAS should be 42 as a start (if stable, you can always lower it and test again). C15 @ 3200 can be tricky, and at least with my kit requires 1.38V and a bump in VSA to actually be stable. I settled on 3200 at c16 for 24/7. Benchmark settings are a different story.


Ok thank you

For the "kit Platinum 3200" Corsair indicates a SPD 16-18-18-36 to 1.35v
I tried with 15-17-17-35 and it is stable in benches (except Memtest)
I'll try with a Tras to 42


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tistou77*
> 
> Ok thank you
> 
> For the "kit Platinum 3200" Corsair indicates a SPD 16-18-18-36 to 1.35v
> I tried with 15-17-17-35 and it is stable in benches (except Memtest)
> I'll try with a Tras to 42


yeah, exactly - my corsair's have tRAS at a value that was not memtest stable (benching? I run all sorts of unstable timings







). But you hit on the point, you can get away with a lot using benchmarks regarding ram stability, after all it a speed thing, not a stability thing - although they are not completely orthogonal. so once you separate those objectives, and this IS OCN so sometimes it's not easy







, you only need to use the right test method to check your work.

that corsair kit should be able to do 3200 at c15 tho. great ram kit you got!


----------



## Silent Scone

Then what be the point







(if not Memtest stable)


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Then what be the point
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (if not Memtest stable)


Then what be the *points*
lol


----------



## Silent Scone

Urgh, I'm getting 3d instability...What's up with that! NV display driver crashing multiple times over and recovering. happened twice today. Been playing a lot though.

SA maybe still a little too low? It happened once earlier so I returned GPU to stock clocks, but it's done it again







.


----------



## Asmodian

I think this is the best I can do Memtest stable on this memory. I do get errors with a tRAS of 39 too.









2666-14-15-15-40-2T


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asmodian*
> 
> I think this is the best I can do Memtest stable on this memory. I do get errors with a tRAS of 39 too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2666-14-15-15-40-2T
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Very solid!


----------



## xarot

Some quick LinX 0.6.5 stability.



I'm very close to thermal meltdown with those volts using 480mm + 360mm rads.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tistou77*
> 
> Ok thank you
> 
> For the "kit Platinum 3200" Corsair indicates a SPD 16-18-18-36 to 1.35v
> I tried with 15-17-17-35 and it is stable in benches (except Memtest)
> I'll try with a Tras to 42


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xarot*
> 
> Some quick LinX 0.6.5 stability.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm very close to thermal meltdown with those volts using 480mm + 360mm rads.


I set the thermal throttle to 85c. I noticed big instability between 90 to 95c so I want that my cpu throttle when over 85c.
With my aio only linx, prime or similar can do such a high temp.
Isn't 1.320 too much for 4.1GHz?


----------



## erase

Will post some BIOS screenshot when I get home later on around the cache, didnt know much about the system agent and how to tweak it for 5960X

I was recommended the EKWB L240 water kit for the 5960X http://www.overclock3d.net/reviews/cases_cooling/water_cooling_kit_group-test/2

It's is a bit expensive for a kit that has to be assembled, doesn't look that great on the performance compared to the AIO.

I just need something cheap to get started at least at this point, until I can afford better much later on, which will be some time away if don't find something for the interim.

In any case would I be better off with a NZXT Kraken X60 for half the price of the EKWB L240. Can pick up the NZXT Kraken X60 on special at the moment.

Would the NZXT Kraken X60 be better than a Noctua NH-D14 under high clocks/voltage and allow me to do better than the current NH-D14 air cooler no matter what?


----------



## Mydog

New toy in the house and new bench clocks to tune in


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> New toy in the house and new bench clocks to tune in


erm - what happened to your last 5960X?


----------



## baalbelphegor

I found a document in here that recommends a 1000W PSU for haswell-e, and I have a 5820k, two Evga gtx 980 superclocked's in sli and a supernova 750W PSU. Is this enough? I haven't run into any problems or anything so far, ran battlefield 4 on ultra as well as witcher 2 with uber sampling. I would only really want to overclock the CPU, not my cards or RAM. Also I have one ROG swift and am planning on getting 2 more.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> New toy in the house and new bench clocks to tune in


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> erm - what happened to your last 5960X?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*


Same 5960X but I got another kind of toy









So keep guessing


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Same 5960X but I got another kind of toy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So keep guessing


lol - you finally got the right mobo.


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> lol - you finally got the right mobo.


Still same mobo(R5E)









CPU is a bit cooler tho


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Still same mobo(R5E)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CPU is a bit cooler tho


new ram


----------



## Silent Scone

Either SS or chiller I'm guessing?


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Either SS or chiller I'm guessing?


SS is correct









LD V2


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> SS is correct
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LD V2


SOOOOO?

How do ya like it?

I'm very envious of that chip...


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> SOOOOO?
> 
> How do ya like it?
> 
> I'm very envious of that chip...


Well for 3D Benching it's great but for CB 15 and other CPU benches it's a bit weak.

5.2 GHz

http://valid.canardpc.com/zc93zu


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Well for 3D Benching it's great but for CB 15 and other CPU benches it's a bit weak.


Yeah... I've told several people.. its way better than water... but definitely isn't designed for these -E series CPUS.

I'm thinking about moving an 1150 socket into my build.


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> Yeah... I've told several people.. its way better than water... but definitely isn't designed for these -E series CPUS.
> 
> I'm thinking about moving an 1150 socket into my build.


For 1150 it's very good I believe

5.3 GHz boot, nothing more









http://valid.canardpc.com/zc93zu


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> For 1150 it's very good I believe
> 
> 5.3 GHz boot, nothing more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/zc93zu


I can't get my deluxe to want to go any higher.

I'm sure you could disable to 1 core and get into the high 5's easy.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> SS is correct
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LD V2


lol i was off a bit

i plan to have one of those by next year in January


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> lol i was off a bit
> 
> i plan to have one of those by next year in January


Its definitely been a fun and interesting journey! You'll love to have something to get that nudge between water and DICE/LN2


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> I can't get my deluxe to want to go any higher.
> 
> I'm sure you could disable to 1 core and get into the high 5's easy.


Testing now with 2 cores and no HT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> lol i was off a bit
> 
> i plan to have one of those by next year in January


A little expensive but fun to play with


----------



## Mydog

5.3 GHz seem to be the highest I can go for now









But still some fun to do at 5.0 GHz in 2 D

CB 15 at 2020



Do you see any mistakes on my timing @Praz


----------



## Canis-X

They are definitely a lot of fun!


----------



## Agent-A01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asmodian*
> 
> I think this is the best I can do Memtest stable on this memory. I do get errors with a tRAS of 39 too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2666-14-15-15-40-2T


what ram kit and what voltage are you using?

At 1.38v, i can run 11,10,11,25,1T.

Using a generic Crucial sport kit


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> 5.3 GHz seem to be the highest I can go for now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But still some fun to do at 5.0 GHz in 2 D
> 
> CB 15 at 2020
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you see any mistakes on my timing @Praz


Hello

Looks like you have been able to pull everything down pretty tight. For Super Pi decreasing tFAW may help some. Are you finding the ram clocks any better with the CPU sub-zero?


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Looks like you have been able to pull everything down pretty tight. For Super Pi decreasing tFAW may help some. Are you finding the ram clocks any better with the CPU sub-zero?


I've just started to test this evening and I want to test everything at once








So far I've been able to get 2D stable at 5 GHz core, 4.7 cache an with reasonably tight timings on memory at 3200 MHz(not tested higher freq yet)


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> I've just started to test this evening and I want to test everything at once
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So far I've been able to get 2D stable at 5 GHz core, 4.7 cache an with reasonably tight timings on memory at 3200 MHz(not tested higher freq yet)


How are the memory module temps like? I wonder if that SS phase would be able to handle a full load 5960x when benching, because I keep hearing the SS units will just shut off after a certain load.


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> How are the memory module temps like? I wonder if that SS phase would be able to handle a full load 5960x when benching, because I keep hearing the SS units will just shut off after a certain load.


Problem with the LD V2 is that it can't handle the heat from this 5960X when you go past 1.43 vcore and for me that 5 GHz, I can do 5,2 GHz but only in 3DMark.

The SS won't shut down but your CPU might as the temps rise pretty quick


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> I've just started to test this evening and I want to test everything at once
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So far I've been able to get 2D stable at 5 GHz core, 4.7 cache an with reasonably tight timings on memory at 3200 MHz(not tested higher freq yet)


dude - gone extreme! Good luck.


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> dude - gone extreme! Good luck.


Thanks









This is how it looks for now


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Problem with the LD V2 is that it can't handle the heat from this 5960X when you go past 1.43 vcore and for me that 5 GHz, I can do 5,2 GHz but only in 3DMark.
> 
> The SS won't shut down but your CPU might as the temps rise pretty quick


Yeah that's probably what the owners meant. To me a chiller/phase change are just more power consumption in a country with terrible average electrical connections as it is. Let's not even get into the noise









Fairly certain I will try out DICE/LN2 this coming year once graduated/settled with job- I have already worked with LN2 a lot in the labs as it is.

Definitely eager to see how Munney and you get along with SS and the 5960x as time develops


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Yeah that's probably what the owners meant. To me a chiller/phase change are just more power consumption in a country with terrible average electrical connections as it is. Let's not even get into the noise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fairly certain I will try out DICE/LN2 this coming year once graduated/settled with job- I have already worked with LN2 a lot in the labs as it is.
> 
> Definitely eager to see how Munney and you get along with SS and the 5960x as time develops


I do LN2 her to but I need to fill my dewar and as I only got a 25 L I'm pretty sure it won't last that long with these 5960X's. I've done a few sessions with SR-2 and 2x X5690's a while back and those setups burned through LN2 fast.


----------



## SuprUsrStan

*I finally figured out what was causing my instability issues with real bench and LinX*

I uninstalled PrecisionX 4.2.1 and Rivera Turner and then it fixed the GPU driver instabilities with Real Bench and LinX. I'm currently doing 1.375v @ 4.625. With this fix I can probably push for a higher clock or drop the volts on the core.

I'm so excited! Overlocking has been a pain in the ass since launch because I'd fail stability tests even at stock standard settings, let alone random times while at higher clock rates.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is how it looks for now


that's a bench rig for sure!! Hey, when you find a chip like that, you just gotta go cold!


----------



## Asmodian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent-A01*
> 
> what ram kit and what voltage are you using?
> 
> At 1.38v, i can run 11,10,11,25,1T.
> 
> Using a generic Crucial sport kit


I am using a Corsair 32 GB 2666C16 set, at 1.3 V. It doesn't seem to do better at 1.35 V but I haven't tried higher.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent-A01*
> 
> what ram kit and what voltage are you using?
> 
> At 1.38v, i can run 11,10,11,25,1T.
> 
> Using a generic Crucial sport kit


Nice! Can you show some stability data? or at least benchmark data for those timings?


----------



## Agent-A01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Nice! Can you show some stability data? or at least benchmark data for those timings?


Sure, what do you want tested? Obviously cant compare score to a 5960x, so not sure where to go from there.

Only tested Memtest pro 8 2048 instances, realbench, and games. Stable enough for my needs.


----------



## Agent-A01

Here's AIDA64


----------



## xarot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> I set the thermal throttle to 85c. I noticed big instability between 90 to 95c so I want that my cpu throttle when over 85c.
> With my aio only linx, prime or similar can do such a high temp.
> Isn't 1.320 too much for 4.1GHz?


No it isn't, if it's not stable with anything less..







it's a really bad chip and I am waiting for my tuning plan to activate in 2 weeks.

I haven't seen any instability yet above 90c. Yeah it's high though, in games I rarely hit 60c.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is how it looks for now


Very nice, maybe one day I will have enough room or a basement where I could run one of those things.

Are you going to try running it 24/7 later?


----------



## Silent Scone

@Mydog Nice one! Seems to scale well with cold then


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xarot*
> 
> No it isn't, if it's not stable with anything less..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's a really bad chip and I am waiting for my tuning plan to activate in 2 weeks.
> 
> I haven't seen any instability yet above 90c. Yeah it's high though, in games I rarely hit 60c.
> Very nice, maybe one day I will have enough room or a basement where I could run one of those things.
> 
> Are you going to try running it 24/7 later?


How the turning plan works?
Can I activate it? If yes, when can I return the CPU? Should I get the new CPU before I give them the old one in order to don't have downtime of my computer?


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asmodian*
> 
> I think this is the best I can do Memtest stable on this memory. I do get errors with a tRAS of 39 too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2666-14-15-15-40-2T


this is my best with the Vengeance LPX 2800 kit.
I was using 13-13-13-32-1T but reading the SPD of my memory I noticed that the suggested latency for certain frequency is 13-14-14-28-1T, so I tried increasing tRCD and tRP and decrease tRAS and BOOM!
fryrender improved by 7 seconds that is not a little for a latency change only.

this is absolutely that best performing latency I have founded on my kit, (where I'm 100% stable)


----------



## xarot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> How the turning plan works?
> Can I activate it? If yes, when can I return the CPU? Should I get the new CPU before I give them the old one in order to don't have downtime of my computer?


I haven't tested yet, I assume it's just a standard RMA process but you give them your tuning plan code and no questions asked how you killed it (if you did). Probably you'll send the CPU in and get a new one later.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xarot*
> 
> I haven't tested yet, I assume it's just a standard RMA process but you give them your tuning plan code and no questions asked how you killed it (if you did). Probably you'll send the CPU in and get a new one later.


ok thanks, do you know if this plan i available worlwide or for restricted region only?


----------



## Forsakenlife

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> ok thanks, do you know if this plan i available worlwide or for restricted region only?


I called them about this since i am in the netherlands, its wordwide.

2 options, or you send them your cpu and code and get a new one, or take a direct shipping or something in 1 day with code and they will send ya the money to buy a new one.









Second option is obviously faster, they told me.

I feel an 5960x inc.


----------



## xarot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> ok thanks, do you know if this plan i available worlwide or for restricted region only?


There's a FAQ at the site. http://click.intel.com/tuningplan/

Are there any countries where the Plan is not for sale?
Yes, there are several countries where the Plan cannot, for legal reasons, be sold. These countries are Burma (Myanmar), Cuba, Iran, North Korea, Sudan, and Syria.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xarot*
> 
> There's a FAQ at the site. http://click.intel.com/tuningplan/
> 
> Are there any countries where the Plan is not for sale?
> Yes, there are several countries where the Plan cannot, for legal reasons, be sold. These countries are Burma (Myanmar), Cuba, Iran, North Korea, Sudan, and Syria.


ok, I'm in


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forsakenlife*
> 
> I called them about this since i am in the netherlands, its wordwide.
> 
> 2 options, or you send them your cpu and code and get a new one, or take a direct shipping or something in 1 day with code and they will send ya the money to buy a new one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Second option is obviously faster, they told me.
> 
> I feel an 5960x inc.


It is really difficult to see a company that send money to customers


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent-A01*
> 
> Sure, what do you want tested? Obviously cant compare score to a 5960x, so not sure where to go from there.
> 
> Only tested Memtest pro 8 2048 instances, realbench, and games. Stable enough for my needs.


cool. nice work.

ram stability:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







I've had ITPs on my chips since 2700K. haven't used it yet, but several members have. it's the first thing you should get with a K or X series cpu that you intend to OC.


----------



## tistou77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yeah, exactly - my corsair's have tRAS at a value that was not memtest stable (benching? I run all sorts of unstable timings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). But you hit on the point, you can get away with a lot using benchmarks regarding ram stability, after all it a speed thing, not a stability thing - although they are not completely orthogonal. so once you separate those objectives, and this IS OCN so sometimes it's not easy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , you only need to use the right test method to check your work.
> 
> that corsair kit should be able to do 3200 at c15 tho. great ram kit you got!


I re-tested with the Vcore and CPU Cache in Manual Mode (Adaptive and Offset Mode for testing done before), and it went up to 300% (I stopped because no time to longer)
Asus should really do something for the Adaptive Mode of the "CPU Cache"
Vdram at 1.355v


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tistou77*
> 
> I re-tested with the Vcore and CPU Cache in Manual Mode (Adaptive and Offset Mode for testing done before), and it went up to 300% (I stopped because no time to longer)
> Asus should really do something for the Adaptive Mode of the "CPU Cache"
> Vdram at 1.355v


I haven't understood the problem you are experiencing, can you elaborate please?
Is there some problem on vdram when in adaptive or offset?


----------



## tistou77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> I haven't understood the problem you are experiencing, can you elaborate please?
> Is there some problem on vdram when in adaptive or offset?


With the Vcore in "Adaptive Mode" and the CPU Cache in "Offset Mode", Memtest indicates 1 error at ~110%,
With these 2 parameters in Manual Mode, it's good


----------



## DrexelDragon

Does anyone know if the stock intel cooler will fit on these sockets? I need to debug my system and I don't have another cooler around (other than my custom loop). I need this to be easily removed.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tistou77*
> 
> With the Vcore in "Adaptive Mode" and the CPU Cache in "Offset Mode", Memtest indicates 1 error at ~110%,
> With these 2 parameters in Manual Mode, it's good


it doesn't happen on my system.
I use the adaptive for vcore and offset for cache voltage and I have no problem with memtest using 2666MHz on aggressive timings (13-14-14-28-1T)


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xarot*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> ok thanks, do you know if this plan i available worlwide or for restricted region only?
> 
> 
> 
> There's a FAQ at the site. http://click.intel.com/tuningplan/
> 
> Are there any countries where the Plan is not for sale?
> Yes, there are several countries where the Plan cannot, for legal reasons, be sold. These countries are Burma (Myanmar), Cuba, Iran, North Korea, Sudan, and Syria.
Click to expand...

My 3960X just died when I pulled it and upgraded to the 5960X. I just submitted the request to invoke the warranty and they approved it. The processor comes with a 3 year warranty and I didn't have to purchase the protection plan.

I doubt they'll really be able to pinpoint a CPU failure vs a overclocking failure unless there's physical damage to the chip.









That said, I have absolutely no idea why my chip died.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> My 3960X just died when I pulled it and upgraded to the 5960X. I just submitted the request to invoke the warranty and they approved it. The processor comes with a 3 year warranty and I didn't have to purchase the protection plan.
> 
> I doubt they'll really be able to pinpoint a CPU failure vs a overclocking failure unless there's physical damage to the chip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That said, I have absolutely no idea why my chip died.


You can RMA a CPU that die, you can't RMA a CPU that is degradeted.


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> My 3960X just died when I pulled it and upgraded to the 5960X. I just submitted the request to invoke the warranty and they approved it. The processor comes with a 3 year warranty and I didn't have to purchase the protection plan.
> 
> I doubt they'll really be able to pinpoint a CPU failure vs a overclocking failure unless there's physical damage to the chip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That said, I have absolutely no idea why my chip died.


How long does it take to get the new CPU


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tistou77*
> 
> I re-tested with the Vcore and CPU Cache in Manual Mode (Adaptive and Offset Mode for testing done before), and it went up to 300% (I stopped because no time to longer)
> *Asus should really do something for the Adaptive Mode of the "CPU Cache"
> *Vdram at 1.355v


^^this !!!

and yes, it took a lot more tweaking to get the platform stable to memtest using adaptive vcore and offset cache for me too. Nice work tistou77!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> How long does it take to get the new CPU


EricMajin ({sp} got his 3960x replaced, and Kimir got his 4930K replaced (I think) via the ITP. couple of weeks I think?


----------



## tistou77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> ^^this !!!
> 
> and yes, it took a lot more tweaking to get the platform stable to memtest using adaptive vcore and offset cache for me too. Nice work tistou77!


Thanks so much


----------



## Agent-A01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> cool. nice work.
> 
> ram stability:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've had ITPs on my chips since 2700K. haven't used it yet, but several members have. it's the first thing you should get with a K or X series cpu that you intend to OC.


Ive had a 2600k that was AVG that i ran at 5ghz with 1.45-1.5v~ i ran for a year with no probs, 2700k 5.2ghz 24/7 with 1.45, 3770k at 5ghz 1.4+V. No issues.

Plan on swapping this 5820K for a 6960x when they come out.


----------



## xarot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> You can RMA a CPU that die, you can't RMA a CPU that is degradeted.


Well, RMAing a bad CPU is easy if there is no physical damage. Not encouraging anyone to do so, just saying it's very easy.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent-A01*
> 
> Ive had a 2600k that was AVG that i ran at 5ghz with 1.45-1.5v~ i ran for a year with no probs, 2700k 5.2ghz 24/7 with 1.45, 3770k at 5ghz 1.4+V. No issues.
> 
> Plan on swapping this 5820K for a 6960x when they come out.


2600K, 1.475v was considered the max safe 24/7 voltage, so it's not hugely surprising it lasted so well. Wouldn't bet my chances on Haswell-E doing the same at those volts


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xarot*
> 
> Well, RMAing a bad CPU is easy if there is no physical damage. Not encouraging anyone to do so, just saying it's very easy.


nice to know it.
but how could be easy? intel customer care saied me that they do tests on returned CPU and if it is able to run at stock they return your CPU.
does they saied wrong things?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent-A01*
> 
> Ive had a 2600k that was AVG that i ran at 5ghz with 1.45-1.5v~ i ran for a year with no probs, 2700k 5.2ghz 24/7 with 1.45, 3770k at 5ghz 1.4+V. No issues.
> 
> Plan on swapping this 5820K for a 6960x when they come out.


SB - great CPUs! my 2700K is still on and running 4.8 at 1.4V now with a freakin cheapo air cooler and it still stays below 80C. Bullet proof.


----------



## Canis-X

I'm having a pretty hard time trying to run this setup stable at 4.6 and up or trying to boot with the RAM higher than 2800. Just won't do it. I am disappoint.

Any suggestions on what I can try?


----------



## SuprUsrStan

A final 24/7 overclock that's 100% stable.

4.58Ghz @ 1.34v and 2800mhz (2666 sticks)


----------



## Forsakenlife

Guys, any advice would be appreciated!

My 5930k is stable with 1.3v/1.28v core/cache, tested it for multiple hours on hci and realbench.
However, when i play a game my nvidia drivers keeps bugging me and crashing the game.

I am wondering what i can do to resolve this? System agent maby ?

What voltage is required and can i use? My auto settings sets sa to 1.19v.


----------



## Agent-A01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forsakenlife*
> 
> Guys, any advice would be appreciated!
> 
> My 5930k is stable with 1.3v/1.28v core/cache, tested it for multiple hours on hci and realbench.
> However, when i play a game my nvidia drivers keeps bugging me and crashing the game.
> 
> I am wondering what i can do to resolve this? System agent maby ?
> 
> What voltage is required and can i use? My auto settings sets sa to 1.19v.


SA is kinda high..

Do drivers crash at default ram of 2133?


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forsakenlife*
> 
> Guys, any advice would be appreciated!
> 
> My 5930k is stable with 1.3v/1.28v core/cache, tested it for multiple hours on hci and realbench.
> However, when i play a game my nvidia drivers keeps bugging me and crashing the game.
> 
> I am wondering what i can do to resolve this? System agent maby ?
> 
> What voltage is required and can i use? My auto settings sets sa to 1.19v.


Are you on the 125 strap? For me, the stock system agent voltage of 0.825V for 3000MHz/125 strap is all I need.


----------



## Forsakenlife

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> Are you on the 125 strap? For me, the stock system agent voltage of 0.825V for 3000MHz/125 strap is all I need.


Yep i am on the 125 trap, my ram is running 3000mhz with 14,15,16,39 timings, its 4 hours hci memtest stable!


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forsakenlife*
> 
> Yep i am on the 125 trap, my ram is running 3000mhz with 14,15,16,39 timings, its 4 hours hci memtest stable!


never seen a timing like that.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> I'm having a pretty hard time trying to run this setup stable at 4.6 and up or trying to boot with the RAM higher than 2800. Just won't do it. I am disappoint.
> 
> Any suggestions on what I can try?


2800 and 3000MHz is a no go on 100 strap.
3200 is much easyer for the CPU while on 100 strap but it is a lot harder for RAM.

this is the reason why I choosed 2666MHz 13-14-14-28-1T.
Simply do a benchmark and see that this settings is perfectly comparable to 3200MHz 16-18-18-39-2T.


----------



## Forsakenlife

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> never seen a timing like that.


comon man i havent had the time to test yet, there are some gamers around here to. I like to test them one by one and the tras i like to do next,







. But its stable thats for sure and what counts


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forsakenlife*
> 
> comon man i havent had the time to test yet, there are some gamers around here to. I like to test them one by one and the tras i like to do next,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Butt its stable thats for sure and what counts


I don't agree with you, but this is my personal hopinion only.
This is not the right way to test timings imho, timings should be tested considering all the four factors at every test.
Wrong timing could cause instability, even at loose timings settings.

Try a "normal timing" before complaining about stability problems








HWinfo has a bunch of "supported module timing" you should have a look at that timings and use it also if at an higher frequency.


----------



## Forsakenlife

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> I don't agree with you, but this is my personal hopinion only.
> This is not the right way to test timings imho, timings should be tested considering all the four factors at every test.
> Wrong timing could cause instability, even at loose timings settings.
> 
> Try a "normal timing" before complaining about stability problems
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HWinfo has a bunch of "supported module timing" you should have a look at that timings and use it also if at an higher frequency.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> I don't agree with you, but this is my personal hopinion only.
> This is not the right way to test timings imho, timings should be tested considering all the four factors at every test.
> Wrong timing could cause instability, even at loose timings settings.
> 
> Try a "normal timing" before complaining about stability problems
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HWinfo has a bunch of "supported module timing" you should have a look at that timings and use it also if at an higher frequency.


The point is, i need to know why my nvidia driver is crashing on my x99, my ram timings are 4/5 hours hci stable! What could cause the instability if not the system agent.


----------



## Darius510

What are some of you guys doing to get your cache so high? Any relevant settings other than cache voltage?


----------



## devilhead

got ram from Mydog g.skill 3000mhz and some advices, so testing now







it is better than my crucial 2133mhz


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Nice numbers there.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darius510*
> 
> What are some of you guys doing to get your cache so high? Any relevant settings other than cache voltage?


Voltage and an Asus motherboard.


----------



## baalbelphegor

My last post was ignored, but I'm trying to figure out if I need to get a bigger psu. I saw an article in this thread saying that it was recommended to get a psu 1000W or larger.
I want to overclock my gtx 5820k, I have two gtx 980's (evga superclocked) and one ROG Swift (two more on the way). I currently have a 750W Gold Supernova PSU.

Is the extra wattage necessary? I haven't run into any major problems so far.


----------



## erase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darius510*
> 
> What are some of you guys doing to get your cache so high? Any relevant settings other than cache voltage?


For me I just dial in the speed and it does it (4500 MHz). If I change the voltage from auto and try and manually set it, the machine refuses to boot. No idea why, likely there are other voltages I don't understand that need changing


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *baalbelphegor*
> 
> My last post was ignored, but I'm trying to figure out if I need to get a bigger psu. I saw an article in this thread saying that it was recommended to get a psu 1000W or larger.
> I want to overclock my gtx 5820k, I have two gtx 980's (evga superclocked) and one ROG Swift (two more on the way). I currently have a 750W Gold Supernova PSU.
> 
> Is the extra wattage necessary? I haven't run into any major problems so far.


You should be okay.

Under gaming the most I hit is 700W. With stress tests I can get my system to pull 900W though.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> Voltage and an Asus motherboard _*with the Overclocking socket.*_


FTFY.

Edit :- I initially thought the OC socket was only available on only 3 Asus boards, looks like that is not the case.
So I just look like an idiot with my post.


----------



## Darius510

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> Voltage and an Asus motherboard.


I've got the asus MB, but even if I give it 1.3V it'll instacrash at 36x if I try to encode x265.


----------



## baalbelphegor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> You should be okay.
> 
> Under gaming the most I hit is 700W. With stress tests I can get my system to pull 900W though.


Thanks, I appreciate it!


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darius510*
> 
> I've got the asus MB, but even if I give it 1.3V it'll instacrash at 36x if I try to encode x265.


Which Asus Mobo.?


----------



## Darius510

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Which Asus Mobo.?


X99-a, I know it has the OC socket.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darius510*
> 
> X99-a, I know it has the OC socket.


Oh well.
Then I am out of Ideas.

Although, try either raising your CPU Input Voltage or try with without enabling X.M.P memory.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darius510*
> 
> I've got the asus MB, but even if I give it 1.3V it'll instacrash at 36x if I try to encode x265.


Your cpu might need more cache voltage. Each CPU is different and encoding is very tough on the cache.


----------



## SkiMountaineer

Quick question, I just wanted to get this straight --

So it sounds like everyone's pretty clear on the idea that at minimum tRAS should be equal to CAS Latency + tRCD + tRTP. At the moment I'm experimenting with 14-14-14 and left tRTP on Auto, which at 2666MHz resulted in tRTP=10. So that means my tRAS ought to be 14+14+10 = 38, right?

If that's the right equation to follow, then why is it that XMP on so many modules does not seem to follow it? I seem to see a lot of screen shots around here where someone has, for example, 15-15-something and then their tRAS is only 15+15+2. Is it just that their tRTP was really only 2? 2 seems very low for Read to PRE Time. But I'm fairly noobish on that so I had to ask.

The other thing that made me ask is, until yesterday I had been incorrectly following the old rule-of-thumb setting tRAS as equal to CL + tRCD + 2 for good measure, and it sure seemed like I was getting away with it... I could run a bunch of HyperPis @ 32M in a row, and then run 16 instances of MemTest Pro to 200% with no errors. That's not overnight stability but it's something. And that's with my tRAS set several clicks too low from what people have been writing here. So I just want to make sure I'm understanding the guidelines clearly.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darius510*
> 
> X99-a, I know it has the OC socket.


All ASUS X99 boards have OC socket as far as I'm aware (unless Raja can clarify otherwise)


----------



## SkiMountaineer

Can you guys please tell me what the options are when I open RealBench 2.4, go to Stress Test mode, and then open the Memory dropdown? Thanks to my new high-DPI monitor and RealBench being not quite ready for how Windows 8.1's treatment of high DPI is a little unfinished still, there's no combination of display and compatibility and text size and zoom settings where I can actually read RealBench's options correctly. The dropdown always displays with the wrong text size on my system so that all I can read of each memory size option is "Up to....M". So they all read the same.

I know if I select the bottom option on the dropdown I get a message that it's not possible, or else RealBench crashes. So whatever that option is is probably larger than my available 16GB. I guess what I really need to know is which option is 16GB? I see five options in the dropdown, I think.

Edited to add: I'm guessing the options are 4, 8, 16, 32, 64, since the bottom _two_ crash the program for me. May have just answered my own question. To whom should I report the fact that RealBench's UI is kind of no-go for people with new hi-DPI monitors? Same problem with RealBench's built-in CPU-Z too, some of its contents are wider than the actual window frame is drawn so there's no way to read the info.


----------



## Silent Scone

Lmao pretty sure it goes 4 8 16 so just choose third one down. Start is the bottom button below the drop down


----------



## SkiMountaineer

Thanks, man -- at least I can read the START and STOP buttons and some of the other text. Looks like you're right about 4 8 16 etc.


----------



## Vlada011

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> All ASUS X99 boards have OC socket as far as I'm aware (unless Raja can clarify otherwise)


I think X99-E WS no OC Socket but I'm not sure.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vlada011*
> 
> I think X99-E WS no OC Socket but I'm not sure.


Hello

The WS does use the OC Socket.


----------



## tistou77

The TJMax is only related at CPU or following the motherboard we use, it can change?
I see on the net, that could have a 5930K with TJMax at 100°C on the R5E and 105°C with an Asrock, for example.

I always thought it was only related to CPU

I would have been wrong


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tistou77*
> 
> The TJMax is only related at CPU or following the motherboard we use, it can change?
> I see on the net, that could have a 5930K with TJMax at 100°C on the R5E and 105°C with an Asrock, for example.
> 
> I always thought it was only related to CPU
> 
> I would have been wrong


TJMax is related to CPU but with latest motherboards can be changed from the BIOS.
I set it to 95c, in this way my CPU is able to throttle when 95c is reached, otherwise insta poweroff.


----------



## tistou77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> TJMax is related to CPU but with latest motherboards can be changed from the BIOS.
> I set it to 95c, in this way my CPU is able to throttle when 95c is reached, otherwise insta poweroff.


I speak of TjMax read by softs monitoring,
you, you talk about the option where you can specify a max temperature? But not related to TjMax?


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tistou77*
> 
> I speak of TjMax read by softs monitoring,
> you, you talk about the option where you can specify a max temperature? But not related to TjMax?


the value read by soft monitor can be changed using the max temperature option in bios.


----------



## tistou77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> the value read by soft monitor can be changed using the max temperature option in bios.


And if it is by default (AUTO)?
The R5E "indicates" a TjMax at 100°C, although the CPU have a TjMax at 105°C?


----------



## Darius510

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Your cpu might need more cache voltage. Each CPU is different and encoding is very tough on the cache.


Isn't 1.3 already pretty high as far as cache goes? My 4790K didn't need nearly that much to reach 44x, but with my 5820K I'm blocked at 36x.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tistou77*
> 
> And if it is by default (AUTO)?
> The R5E "indicates" a TjMax at 100°C, although the CPU have a TjMax at 105°C?


For this reason I suppose that the AUTO settings depends on the motherboard.
The motherboard sets its own TJMAX in auto settings too.


----------



## Forsakenlife

I am using allot of hci memtest right now to test ram related stability but i am getting tired of opening these god damn windows









I heard something about a script for opening them with the right amount of threads and usage?

Can some1 share if possible?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tistou77*
> 
> And if it is by default (AUTO)?
> The R5E "indicates" a TjMax at 100°C, although the CPU have a TjMax at 105°C?


it's in cpu advanced options. Here, I set it to 85, and OS software reads TJmax as 85.


----------



## Agent-A01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darius510*
> 
> Isn't 1.3 already pretty high as far as cache goes? My 4790K didn't need nearly that much to reach 44x, but with my 5820K I'm blocked at 36x.


Up to 1.4 is fine.

Try increasing system agent voltage


----------



## tistou77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> it's in cpu advanced options. Here, I set it to 85, and OS software reads TJmax as 85.


Thanks,

And in AUTO it's 100°C for the R5E; so?
Asus to put a lower TJMax in these bios?

EDIT: I tried putting 85°C in the bios and this is indicated 80°C for the TJMax with monitoring software
But since it changes the Tjmax, it does not false the temperatures of cores?

You leave on AUTO or set a value?

Thanks


----------



## Forsakenlife

You guys think its safe to go higher on the core with these temps? i am new at watercooling and my card/cards are not in the loop yet.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forsakenlife*
> 
> 
> 
> You guys think its safe to go higher on the core with these temps? i am new at watercooling and my card/cards are not in the loop yet.


raise that vcore until you get 80c on the hottest core (if needed)
in any case I would not use anything more than 1.32V plus LLC for 24/7, obviously is only personal taste.

4.5GHz with 1.220V is really a cool OC.
are you 100% stable with power virus too?


----------



## lilchronic

4.7Ghz @ 1.42v


----------



## Forsakenlife

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> raise that vcore until you get 80c on the hottest core (if needed)
> in any case I would not use anything more than 1.32V plus LLC for 24/7, obviously is only personal taste.
> 
> 4.5GHz with 1.220V is really a cool OC.
> are you 100% stable with power virus too?


Wel if you look at the voltage you can see its on 1.3v! I had it on 1.22. Playing with ibt and linpack got me that 1.3v.









Think this voltage is stable for 4.6 to, in realbench or aida but not in linx.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> 4.7Ghz @ 1.42v


nice one lilchronic! lol - to run realbench I switch off two cards. too much gpu heat otherwise.


----------



## Razor 116

I only just updated the UEFI to build 1004 last night, Much better for me as I was able to cut 50mv off the core and 30mv of the cache voltages.
Couldn't get my RAM (G.Skill 2400 cl15) to post on 100 strap past 2800MHz at any voltage so had to use the 125 strap to get 3000Mhz at 1.35v at 1T with all third tier timings reduced by 1 (Not very knowledgeable on third tier timings and which timings have the most impact which is why I reduced all of them by 1).

4.625 Ghz Core @ 1.3v 1.95 VCCIN
4.375 Ghz Cache (Uncore) @ 1.25v
3000Mhz RAM at 15-15-15-35-1T @ 1.35v


----------



## SkiMountaineer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razor 116*
> 
> I only just updated the UEFI to build 1004 last night, Much better for me as I was able to cut 50mv off the core and 30mv of the cache voltages.
> Couldn't get my RAM (G.Skill 2400 cl15) to post on 100 strap past 2800MHz at any voltage so had to use the 125 strap to get 3000Mhz at 1.35v at 1T with all third tier timings reduced by 1 (Not very knowledgeable on third tier timings and which timings have the most impact which is why I reduced all of them by 1).
> 
> 4.625 Ghz Core @ 1.3v 1.95 VCCIN
> 4.375 Ghz Cache (Uncore) @ 1.25v
> 3000Mhz RAM at 15-15-15-35-1T @ 1.35v


While 125 strap is (currently, at least) best for above 2800 to around 3000, the 100 strap becomes useful again (and better than 125) at 3200.


----------



## SkiMountaineer

Got a question on CPU multipliers here, partly about the difference between the UEFI controls for this and the way AI Suite 3 / DIPS5 handles it.

Edited later! No one replied to this post, maybe because I was terribly confused about how to interpret the available controls (both in UEFI and in AI Suite) for individual core multipliers.

What I eventually figured out is that it's like good old Intel Turbo mode. Except. On my old X58 platform we were limited to exactly one core getting boosted up to your turbo multiplier while all the others sit at your non-turbo multiplier... just two possible speeds. And only one core, at most, could go turbo, and only if there was little or no load on all the others, so it would only happen in a few situations not very common with mulittasking.

Seems what we have here (and you guys probably already knew this thanks to X-YZ platforms that I skipped?) is more latitude? Looks like you can set, for example, max multiplier 45 for one, two, or three cores, then 44 if there's high load on up to five or six cores, and then 43 if more than that are loaded.

I'm not sure about that but it seems like what I'm observing when I play around with different per-core multi settings and stress tests.

The one thing I still don't really get is why, when the BIOS lets us enter a different number for each number of cores, it doesn't ensure that your numbers are monotonic. Meaning, if you want to set up something weird like having a higher maximum multiplier when 6 cores are in use than you do when 4 cores are in use, it doesn't stop you or say anything about it. Interesting.

I still could be interpreting this stuff all wrong so please feel free to set me straight. Thanks.


----------



## ozzy1925

i am going to buy 5960x from a local dealer and I know its %99 luck but which batches should i look for?


----------



## MunneY

im about to have a melt down... i went back to bone stock and still having issues. think i might rma the board and cpu both, since the ram is going back as well


----------



## Silent Scone

Weird, any chance you may have degraded the IMC?


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Weird, any chance you may have degraded the IMC?


i have little doubt i burnt it up... i honestly think i pushed to hard to fast... to excited


----------



## Asmodian

So my second X99-Deluxe also simply died, I was idling in Windows, it suddenly shutdown, and the board and CPU are both dead.

Not happy.


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asmodian*
> 
> So my second X99-Deluxe also simply died, I was idling in Windows, it suddenly shutdown, and the board and CPU are both dead.
> 
> Not happy.


whaaatttttttt. it killed your golden cpu? are you sure?


----------



## Asmodian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> whaaatttttttt. it killed your golden cpu? are you sure?


Almost for sure, I bought a R5E right away, more life without the CPU installed.


----------



## Mydog

As long as I've got this SS unit here why not test what's the lowest vcore needed to boot 4.7 GHz which turned out to be 1.19 vcore set in bios with LLC set to level 1.


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> i have little doubt i burnt it up... i honestly think i pushed to hard to fast... to excited


I feel your pain, I can't get anything above 4.5 CPU / 4.5 cache / 2800 stable at all. Tried the 5-Way optimization today and that app didn't even get me up to 4.5 on either 100 or 125 strap. Really disappointed.


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> I feel your pain, I can't get anything above 4.5 CPU / 4.5 cache / 2800 stable at all. Tried the 5-Way optimization today and that app didn't even get me up to 4.5 on either 100 or 125 strap. Really disappointed.


bro. i restarted testing and stressing... i can run xtu for 30 min at 4.5 @ 1.35... run every benchmark around. i load up chrome and it crashes... i went back to bone stock and memory at 2133 down from 2666... blue screens constantly


----------



## nyxagamemnon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> bro. i restarted testing and stressing... i can run xtu for 30 min at 4.5 @ 1.35... run every benchmark around. i load up chrome and it crashes... i went back to bone stock and memory at 2133 down from 2666... blue screens constantly


What bsod code is it throwing?

101? 124?


----------



## MunneY

Whea something... windows 8 is stupid


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forsakenlife*
> 
> Wel if you look at the voltage you can see its on 1.3v! I had it on 1.22. Playing with ibt and linpack got me that 1.3v.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Think this voltage is stable for 4.6 to, in realbench or aida but not in linx.


good overclock!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> Whea something... windows 8 is stupid


Dude - are you kidding? (hope you're just looking to bin a few CPUs








whea (aka MCE = machine check error) occurs when a procedure call fails a checksum match. The trap reruns the proc to attempt to correct the error... until it punts. This trap is why we sometimes see high OC's give lower bench number than expected (looping whea). For a BSOD, it's uncorrectable. Usually this is OC related, 99% of the time at OCN threads. Or may be a component failure - check sysinternals website for some help.

open event viewer, >apps and service logs>Microsoft>windows>Kernel - whea. Are there a bunch of corrected error flags?


----------



## SkiMountaineer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> I feel your pain, I can't get anything above 4.5 CPU / 4.5 cache / 2800 stable at all. Tried the 5-Way optimization today and that app didn't even get me up to 4.5 on either 100 or 125 strap. Really disappointed.


Hi Canis-X,

Checkin' out your screenshot here... My experience has been that 5-way may provide some interesting parameters to knock you out of a rut if you haven't been trying everything out. But other than that I wouldn't expect any auto overclock to truly tune up your rig to a level very close to what you want to run. I just think of the 5-way routine as an idea generator, or a way to get back on track from a decent starting point if my experiments have gone too far off into unstable territory.

Back in manual land, you ought to be able to get above 4.5 on the cpu at least, but possibly (or probably?) not while maintaining your top DRAM speed. How about leave cache at 4.5 or even more like 4.1 and drop the memory system to 2666 or 2750 while experimenting with CPU speed. It won't be stability that holds you back, almost guaranteed, it should be temperature and voltage. I'm pretty sure my 5960X would do 4.7GHz if I really want it to but I'm definitely not going to give it that voltage, at least not without custom cooling, and I'm not going there at this point.

Except I just noticed your core temps all -4 C all across the board, so maybe you're cooling a lot more than I realized. In that case forget everything I said about heat and voltage and maybe you really did find a stability limit? But don't believe it just yet until you try more combinations of things.

On your MemTweakIt... I see you've got 14-16-16-39 while tRTP is 11. tRAS should then not be 39, but 14+16+11 = 41. Otherwise looks good. I'll bet once everything else is stable you'll be able to crank tRCD and tRP from 16 down to 14 and still keep your 1T command rate and return tRAS to 39.

How high have you tried with your DRAM voltage? Might as well see what you can do with 1.4, that's not normally going to be dangerous assuming your kit was rated for 1.35. Vcore and Vcache look good..

System Agent at 1.02188 may be a little low; have you experimented with that? Mine is happier at 1.12.


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Dude - are you kidding? (hope you're just looking to bin a few CPUs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whea (aka MCE = machine check error) occurs when a procedure call fails a checksum match. The trap reruns the proc to attempt to correct the error... until it punts. This trap is why we sometimes see high OC's give lower bench number than expected (looping whea). For a BSOD, it's uncorrectable. Usually this is OC related, 99% of the time at OCN threads. Or may be a component failure - check sysinternals website for some help.
> 
> open event viewer, >apps and service logs>Microsoft>windows>Kernel - whea. Are there a bunch of corrected error flags?


I've been getting a lot of WHEA error "BSOD" as well. Would this be something that dialing in the Sys Agent voltage would correct or does it typically mean not enough CPU Voltage?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkiMountaineer*
> 
> Hi Canis-X,
> 
> Checkin' out your screenshot here... My experience has been that 5-way may provide some interesting parameters to knock you out of a rut if you haven't been trying everything out. But other than that I wouldn't expect any auto overclock to truly tune up your rig to a level very close to what you want to run. I just think of the 5-way routine as an idea generator, or a way to get back on track from a decent starting point if my experiments have gone too far off into unstable territory.
> 
> Back in manual land, you ought to be able to get above 4.5 on the cpu at least, but possibly (or probably?) not while maintaining your top DRAM speed. How about leave cache at 4.5 or even more like 4.1 and drop the memory system to 2666 or 2750 while experimenting with CPU speed. It won't be stability that holds you back, almost guaranteed, it should be temperature and voltage. I'm pretty sure my 5960X would do 4.7GHz if I really want it to but I'm definitely not going to give it that voltage, at least not without custom cooling, and I'm not going there at this point.
> 
> Except I just noticed your core temps all -4 C all across the board, so maybe you're cooling a lot more than I realized. In that case forget everything I said about heat and voltage and maybe you really did find a stability limit? But don't believe it just yet until you try more combinations of things.
> 
> On your MemTweakIt... I see you've got 14-16-16-39 while tRTP is 11. tRAS should then not be 39, but 14+16+11 = 41. Otherwise looks good. I'll bet once everything else is stable you'll be able to crank tRCD and tRP from 16 down to 14 and still keep your 1T command rate and return tRAS to 39.
> 
> How high have you tried with your DRAM voltage? Might as well see what you can do with 1.4, that's not normally going to be dangerous assuming your kit was rated for 1.35. Vcore and Vcache look good..
> 
> System Agent at 1.02188 may be a little low; have you experimented with that? Mine is happier at 1.12.


I've tried dropping my RAM down to 2133 with CL16 timings and try just upping the CPU ratio, I can boot into the OS at 4.9, but nothing higher. 4.5 is stable enough to bench most anything at 1.3V but nothing higher really without crashes. I only tried the 5-Way to see what it could do as suggested by PRAZ earlier but it didn't really tell me much. It wanted to run my mem at 1866 CL12 timings....sigh.


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Dude - are you kidding? (hope you're just looking to bin a few CPUs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whea (aka MCE = machine check error) occurs when a procedure call fails a checksum match. The trap reruns the proc to attempt to correct the error... until it punts. This trap is why we sometimes see high OC's give lower bench number than expected (looping whea). For a BSOD, it's uncorrectable. Usually this is OC related, 99% of the time at OCN threads. Or may be a component failure - check sysinternals website for some help.
> 
> open event viewer, >apps and service logs>Microsoft>windows>Kernel - whea. Are there a bunch of corrected error flags?


Whea_uncorrectable_error ... stock clocks..

buddy get skype lol


----------



## nyxagamemnon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> Whea_uncorrectable_error ... stock clocks..
> 
> buddy get skype lol


I would try removing all sticks of ram but 1 and see what happens and or try another kit before ruling it the cpu. Also try bumping system agent voltage.


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyxagamemnon*
> 
> I would try removing all sticks of ram but 1 and see what happens and or try another kit before ruling it the cpu. Also try bumping system agent voltage.


Had I not just dropped 350 for another 780ti before it started throwing fits, i would pick up a new kit... cant for a week or so.


----------



## nyxagamemnon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> Had I not just dropped 350 for another 780ti before it started throwing fits, i would pick up a new kit... cant for a week or so.


Try testing with 1 stick at a time and cycle through them all. Got nothing to loose


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyxagamemnon*
> 
> Try testing with 1 stick at a time and cycle through them all. Got nothing to loose


I will tomorrow... far to frustrated and tired to deal with this beast tonite :-D I'll report back when it shows up. I'm currently up and running now, with all my normal programs.

Stock clocks and 3 sticks of ram LOL.


----------



## SkiMountaineer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> I've tried dropping my RAM down to 2133 with CL16 timings and try just upping the CPU ratio, I can boot into the OS at 4.9, but nothing higher. 4.5 is stable enough to bench most anything at 1.3V but nothing higher really without crashes. I only tried the 5-Way to see what it could do as suggested by PRAZ earlier but it didn't really tell me much. It wanted to run my mem at 1866 CL12 timings....sigh.


OK, you're out of my league! But you have _serious_ cooling where all I've got is a 240 radiator! Haha. I can't even think about booting beyond maybe 4.7 and I'm not even trying above 4.6 unless or until I invest in a loop. Something I'd actually love to do later after I settle in a bit more with this rig and settle on how many GPUs it will be sporting long-term.

Gotta say I'm very very happy with a stable 4.5/4.5. Or actually, to be precise, after reaching 45/45 stable I pursued the BCLK a bit, and made it to 102.5, which with these high multipliers is actually quite a big boost, and I was pleased to see that the extra clocks didn't knock my 14-14-14-38-1T out of stability though it's boosted from 2666Mhz up to 2730 by the clock rise. This is kind of the last front that I haven't pushed on very hard yet, so I might play around and see if I can get up above 2800 while still on the 100 strap, which usually wouldn't happen just by multipliers but it might by BCLK.

Everybody says "oh don't bother with BCLK much" but might as well after the multiplier story is all said and done.


----------



## Agent-A01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> I feel your pain, I can't get anything above 4.5 CPU / 4.5 cache / 2800 stable at all. Tried the 5-Way optimization today and that app didn't even get me up to 4.5 on either 100 or 125 strap. Really disappointed.


Theres absolutely nothing wrong with a 4.5core/uncore. Some people cant even do 4.5 with 1.45v+


----------



## MaCk-AtTaCk

iv been wanting to get a 5820k but after reading ttl on oc3d review im not sure.... Is the 5820k a binned chip? can it not oc as well as the other chips?


----------



## SkiMountaineer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaCk-AtTaCk*
> 
> iv been wanting to get a 5820k but after reading ttl on oc3d review im not sure.... Is the 5820k a binned chip? can it not oc as well as the other chips?


Seems to be binned only for having 6 worthy cores out of 8 on the die, but not for speed / voltage / temperature quality. In fact most 5820K owners seem to reach higher clocks, all other things being equal, than 5960X, just because six cores produce less heat so it's as if the chip is automatically in a better bin.


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent-A01*
> 
> Theres absolutely nothing wrong with a 4.5core/uncore. Some people cant even do 4.5 with 1.45v+


I understand what you are saying, however since this chip is running subzero right now and that's all that I am able to pull off, I would hate to see how limited this chip is under water.

Oh, I forgot to mention, that the 4.5Ghz on the CPU also applies if the cache is at stock, and everything else is set to auto.....the chip just doesn't like it. I was lucky to even get it to a validation of 5.108Ghz.


----------



## Silent Scone

Welcome to the silicon lottery.
Don't forget in most cases core is king, don't limit your overclock by trying to smash uncore. I need a lot more vcore for 4ghz + on cache.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Welcome to the silicon lottery.
> Don't forget in most cases core is king, don't limit your overclock by trying to smash uncore. I need a lot more vcore for 4ghz + on cache.


on my system, anything lower than 4GHz on cache produce no difference in vcore required to get it stable.
I can do 4GHz uncore with 1.2V on cache.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Thanks. For reiterating what I said, Captain obvious.


Reported.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> I've been getting a lot of WHEA error "BSOD" as well. Would this be something that dialing in the Sys Agent voltage would correct or does *it typically mean not enough CPU Voltage*?
> I've tried dropping my RAM down to 2133 with CL16 timings and try just upping the CPU ratio, I can boot into the OS at 4.9, but nothing higher. 4.5 is stable enough to bench most anything at 1.3V but nothing higher really without crashes. I only tried the 5-Way to see what it could do as suggested by PRAZ earlier but it didn't really tell me much. It wanted to run my mem at 1866 CL12 timings....sigh.


Yeah - usually not enough vcore... but on x99? VSA maybe. we'e kinda finding out as we go... lol - it could be any of these knobs;


wouldn't 1866 be an underclock on HW-E?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> Whea_uncorrectable_error ... stock clocks..
> 
> buddy get skype lol
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


lmao! Those "info" reports are just tellin ya it's working. the errors would be listed in the "Errors" viewer, but I'm betting you don't have any.
@ stock - assuming the stock/auto settings are good (or were good) with a good OS install - then I'd be looking at cpu and ram.


----------



## centvalny

Cold testing



http://imgur.com/WUP2YbG





http://imgur.com/Ot63Zfj


----------



## sblantipodi

good reading on memory latency vs frequency.
http://www.legitreviews.com/kingston-hyperx-predator-ddr4-16gb-3000mhz-memory-kit-review_149960/6

They say:
We have more testing to do, but it looks like 2666MHz is likely going to be the sweet spot when it comes to DDR4 memory.

If you can afford higher frequency with tighter timings its obviously better but it could be hard to achieve that timings with higher freq.


----------



## Forsakenlife

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> good reading on memory latency vs frequency.
> http://www.legitreviews.com/kingston-hyperx-predator-ddr4-16gb-3000mhz-memory-kit-review_149960/6
> 
> They say:
> We have more testing to do, but it looks like 2666MHz is likely going to be the sweet spot when it comes to DDR4 memory.
> 
> If you can afford higher frequency with tighter timings its obviously better but it could be hard to achieve that timings with higher freq.


Well not if you just keep on going and make sure you rule out stability towards cache and ram.







I have tested a few things now and i can say its either ram volts or cache volts are obviously both involved when tightening down, i just try to keep my cache voltage a bit higher so i know for sure its the ram voltage i am working with. So far so good! I am testing for 24/7 and hci is a long pain to deal with.









Its personal to, i would be oke with running 1.4v on my modules!

Tightening tRTP as we speak for final tras stability and performance testing.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forsakenlife*
> 
> Well not if you just keep on going and make sure you rule out stability towards cache and ram.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have tested a few things now and i can say its either ram volts or cache volts are obviously both involved when tightening down, i just try to keep my cache voltage a bit higher so i know for sure its the ram voltage i am working with. So far so good! I am testing for 24/7 and hci is a long pain to deal with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its personal to, i would be oke with running 1.4v on my modules!


3GHz on CAS14 is not for everyone and it is certainly a very good result.
I cannot afford it on my kit at 1.35V, I don't want to put the kit over 1.35V because I haven't good ventilation on the RAM.

The best performing setting I get from my vengeance 2800 at 1.35V is 2666MHz 13-14-14-28-1T as legitreviews on kingstone kit.


----------



## Forsakenlife

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> 3GHz on CAS14 is not for everyone and it is certainly a very good result.
> I cannot afford it on my kit at 1.35V, I don't want to put the kit over 1.35V because I haven't good ventilation on the RAM.
> 
> The best performing setting I get from my vengeance 2800 at 1.35V is 2666MHz 13-14-14-28-1T as legitreviews on kingstone kit.


Those timings







, i would test that tras with pi and check if you can increase performance with higher tras, 39 seems to perform better on my system but maby higher will to!

Using 37 increased pi by a full second!


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forsakenlife*
> 
> Those timings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , i would test that tras with pi and check if you can increase performance with higher tras, 39 seems to perform better on my system but maby higher will to!
> 
> Using 37 increased pi by a full second!


If you are 100% LinX 0.6.5 and Prime28.x stable, your CPU is 200MHz more capable than mine.
Cool!

I need the same voltage for 4.3GHz. What is your LLC, InputVoltage anche cache voltage?


----------



## Forsakenlife

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> If you are 100% LinX 0.6.5 and Prime28.x stable, your CPU is 200MHz more capable than mine.
> Cool!
> 
> I need the same voltage for 4.3GHz. What is your LLC, InputVoltage anche cache voltage?


Yes i tested vcore and core stability with linx and ibt, the 1.22v i needed in aida, failed instantly (40sec where the fpus kick in) in linx.

I got it stable with 1.3v and llc on auto, but stil increased the vcore to 1.310 to keep it from hitting lower voltage lvls.

With that voltage i am able to run realbench for multiple +6 hours.

10 minutes of linx seems to be enough for a power virus since nothing will stress it more i think.

1.307vcore
1.850input

1.27v cache voltage for that cache frequency, and i need another bump up in voltage on that for those memory timings.

keep in mind that i didnt test that vcore with that uncore frequency and ram settings in Linux or ibt!, i try to keep those down and loose to make sure i can keep the temps in exceptable margin.


----------



## Stefan123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> I feel your pain, I can't get anything above 4.5 CPU / 4.5 cache / 2800 stable at all. Tried the 5-Way optimization today and that app didn't even get me up to 4.5 on either 100 or 125 strap. Really disappointed.


Are the voltage sliders only availably to X99-E WS users? Can't find them for my X99-Deluxe.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forsakenlife*
> 
> Yes i tested vcore and core stability with linx and ibt, the 1.22v i needed in aida, failed instantly (40sec where the fpus kick in) in linx.
> 
> I got it stable with 1.3v and llc on auto, but stil increased the vcore to 1.310 to keep it from hitting lower voltage lvls.
> 
> With that voltage i am able to run realbench for multiple +6 hours.
> 
> 10 minutes of linx seems to be enough for a power virus since nothing will stress it more i think.
> 
> 1.307vcore
> 1.850input
> 
> 1.27v cache voltage for that cache frequency, and i need another bump up in voltage on that for those memory timings.


very good result for a 24/7.
your input is very low, I noticed that lowering input voltage decrease CPU temperature by a lot so it always good to keep it low.
I never tried such a low input voltage for 1.3V, I need to try it, thanks.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> Had I not just dropped 350 for another 780ti before it started throwing fits, i would pick up a new kit... cant for a week or so.


350 for a 780Ti? nice!!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forsakenlife*
> 
> Well not if you just keep on going and make sure you rule out stability towards cache and ram.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have tested a few things now and i can say its either ram volts or cache volts are obviously both involved when tightening down, i just try to keep my cache voltage a bit higher so i know for sure its the ram voltage i am working with. So far so good! I am testing for 24/7 and hci is a long pain to deal with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its personal to, i would be oke with running 1.4v on my modules!
> 
> Tightening tRTP as we speak for final tras stability and performance testing.


lookin real good!!


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stefan123*
> 
> Are the voltage sliders only availably to X99-E WS users? Can't find them for my X99-Deluxe.


voltage sliders are available on all asus mobos but you need 100strap to see them in that way








if you refer to the normal voltage sliders you only need to scroll down the windows


----------



## Forsakenlife

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> very good result for a 24/7.
> your input is very low, I noticed that lowering input voltage decrease CPU temperature by a lot so it always good to keep it low.
> I never tried such a low input voltage for 1.3V, I need to try it, thanks.


Since ibt and prime or linx pull most out of the cpu, i think this is the best way to test that input voltage!
Just dont keep the uncore and dram high in those benchmarks because that mem controller on those frequencies is responsible for allot of heat.









I think input voltage should stay high during overclocking and stability testing, after your stable then lower it down to the points where the system fails during realbench or another good hasswell-e stresstest.

That h80 is not gonna make that,


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forsakenlife*
> 
> Since ibt and prime or linx pull most out of the cpu, i think this is the best way to test that input voltage!
> Just dont keep the uncore and dram high in those benchmarks because that mem controller on those frequencies is responsible for allot of heat.


I'm have set 1.93V input voltage in bios, with LLC6 it stay always at 1.92V while in idle or light load and it decrease to 1.9V when in full load.
I will try to decrease it a little.


----------



## Forsakenlife

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> I'm have set 1.93V input voltage in bios, with LLC6 it stay always at 1.92V while in idle or light load and it decrease to 1.9V when in full load.
> I will try to decrease it a little.


With software i keep track on those drops, if you fail during one of those you can make sure that you dont drop to that voltage again by increasing a small amount.









I miss my old rampage with its great external software, for that 50 extra.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forsakenlife*
> 
> With software i keep track on those drops, if you fail during one of those you can make sure that you dont drop to that voltage again by increasing a small amount.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I miss my old rampage with its great external software, for that 50 extra.


ai suite is good to see voltage drop and effective voltage during load.
it shows the real voltage considering the LLC. imho it is better than CPUz who don't take LLC into consideration.


----------



## Stefan123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> voltage sliders are available on all asus mobos but you need 100strap to see them in that way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if you refer to the normal voltage sliders you only need to scroll down the windows


ohhh my god, this programm has the usability of a brick. Thanks man


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stefan123*
> 
> ohhh my god, this programm has the usability of a brick. Thanks man


I agree, no problem


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> ai suite is good to see voltage drop and effective voltage during load.
> it shows the real voltage considering the LLC. imho it is better than CPUz who don't take LLC into consideration.


Hello

To stop any further misinformation regarding this I am going to break my own rule and reply to you. It is not possible for CPU-Z to show the direct effect of LLC. CPU-Z reports VCORE only and LLC controls the droop of the VRM. Any droop control of VCORE is done with internal rules Intel has programmed into the FIVR.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> To stop any further misinformation regarding this I am going to break my own rule and reply to you. It is not possible for CPU-Z to show the direct effect of LLC. CPU-Z reports VCORE only and LLC controls the droop of the VRM. Any droop control of VCORE is done with internal rules Intel has programmed into the FIVR.


you confirmed what I saied, what misinformation you are talking about?
CPUz is not able to report the effect of LLC on vcore.
AiSuite is good for this.

If you don't like my posts, you can avoid replying


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> you confirmed what I saied, what misinformation you are talking about?
> CPUz is not able to report the effect of LLC on vcore.
> AiSuite is good for this.
> 
> If you don't like my posts, you can avoid replying


Hello

LOL. Do you read what you write? AI Suite cannot report the result of a user settable LLC on VCORE any better than CPU-Z. Again, *LLC controls the VRM droop not VCORE droop.* Believe me I do not want to be replying to your posts. But only so much nonsense can be let loose before a reply becomes necessary.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> LOL. Do you read what you write? AI Suite cannot report the result of a user settable LLC on VCORE any better than CPU-Z. Again, *LLC controls the VRM droop not VCORE droop.* Believe me I do not want to be replying to your posts. But only so much nonsense can be let loose before a reply becomes necessary.


higher level of LLC increase the vcore accordingly and reduce the input voltage drop too.
with 1.260V LLC6 I have 1.280V on vcore, with 1.260V LLC8 I have 1.296V on vcore.
aisuite is able to monitor this difference, cpuz not.

you can read more on Load Line Calibration on the web.
this guy resumed all you need to know in a good way:
http://linustechtips.com/main/topic/24019-load-line-calibration-why-overclockers-should-care/page-2#entry1534503

the results he is reporting are validated by anandtech since its graph is taken by an anandtech review.

saied that, yes, LLC affects vcore and input voltage too, *CPUz is not able to read this difference resulting in wrong reading specially with extreme LLC*.
AiSuite or similar software is the way to go when playing with LLC.


----------



## opt33

On haswell and haswell E, cpuz reads vid, it does not read vcore. So correct, cpuz will not see vcore increase with increase loads since it only reads vid (called for voltage), not vcore (actual supplied voltage).

However like Praz said, motherboard LLC settings can not affect vcore on Haswell or Haswell E, it only affects vrin since bios/mobo does not have that kind of access to intels fivr. If you run a program like prime 28.5 small ffts, you will see your vcore increase same amount, regardless of LLC setting on your mobo. If you see a different vcore using same load when you change LLC, either you are using different loads ie user error (most likely) or your software is reporting incorrectly (least likely). The fivr has an integrated "LLC like" voltage increase with increasing loads, but end user or mobo/bios has no control over it.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> On haswell and haswell E, cpuz reads vid, it does not read vcore. So correct, cpuz will not see vcore increase with increase loads since it only reads vid (called for voltage), not vcore (actual supplied voltage).
> 
> However like Praz said, motherboard LLC settings can not affect vcore on Haswell or Haswell E, it only affects vrin since bios/mobo does not have that kind of access to intels fivr. If you run a program like prime 28.5 small ffts, you will see your vcore increase same amount, regardless of LLC setting on your mobo. If you see a different vcore using same load when you change LLC, either you are using different loads ie user error (most likely) or your software is reporting incorrectly (least likely). The fivr has an integrated "LLC like" voltage increase with increasing loads, but end user or mobo/bios has no control over it.


from what I see on my motherboard and from what I read on the net and on anadtech LLC8 increase the maximum vcore on my Haswell-E.
as I saied, if I set 1.260V LLC6 I got 1.280V, if I set LLC8 on the same vcore I get 1.296V.
you only need to use the correct software to read the vcore.

CPUz is not the right one, try it by your self, use AiSuite and than come back to tell me what you have seen on your system.


----------



## tistou77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> On haswell and haswell E, cpuz reads vid, it does not read vcore. So correct, cpuz will not see vcore increase with increase loads since it only reads vid (called for voltage), not vcore (actual supplied voltage).
> 
> However like Praz said, motherboard LLC settings can not affect vcore on Haswell or Haswell E, it only affects vrin since bios/mobo does not have that kind of access to intels fivr. If you run a program like prime 28.5 small ffts, you will see your vcore increase same amount, regardless of LLC setting on your mobo. If you see a different vcore using same load when you change LLC, either you are using different loads ie user error (most likely) or your software is reporting incorrectly (least likely). The fivr has an integrated "LLC like" voltage increase with increasing loads, but end user or mobo/bios has no control over it.


Aida64 read the Input Voltage correctly, no?

With LLC at 8 or 9, and the Input Voltage to 1.85v in the bios, in idle or load, it does not vary (1.856v)
So of course it's related


----------



## Silent Scone

VID is just the voltage the chip believes it is getting as that is what is being requested to the voltage regulator. Vcore is the actual supplied voltage


----------



## Stefan123

Is SpeedStep generally not working on 125-strap? My cpu sits at 4500mhz with no load and all energy saving features enabled.


----------



## MunneY

I learned that it is infact my X99 Deluxe that is having issues and possibly NOT my Ram/CPU. Now I have to reach out to Amazon first and see if they will exchange it.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> I learned that it is infact my X99 Deluxe that is having issues and possibly NOT my Ram/CPU. Now I have to reach out to Amazon first and see if they will exchange it.


How come? Stupid question but I'm guessing you have updated to 1004?


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stefan123*
> 
> Is SpeedStep generally not working on 125-strap? My cpu sits at 4500mhz with no load and all energy saving features enabled.


on 5930K and Asus deluxe 125strap locks the cache clock not the cpu clock.


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> How come? Stupid question but I'm guessing you have updated to 1004?


Yeah I updated to the latest bios and then pulled all the ram out and tested it in slot D1 as the manual suggest for 1 DIMM. None were recognized. I then took them and put them in the proper slots for quad and all but D1 was recognized. Took D1 and C1 and swapped them and D1 still won't take.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> Yeah I updated to the latest bios and then pulled all the ram out and tested it in slot D1 as the manual suggest for 1 DIMM. None were recognized. I then took them and put them in the proper slots for quad and all but D1 was recognized. Took D1 and C1 and swapped them and D1 still won't take.


sorry to hear that Bro. :sad:


----------



## Stefan123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> on 5930K and Asus deluxe 125strap locks the cache clock not the cpu clock.


Both CPU and Cache don't clock down on my X-99 Deluxe and 5960X. Thats 75W idle showing in AISuite...


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stefan123*
> 
> Both CPU and Cache don't clock down on my X-99 Deluxe and 5960X. Thats 75W idle showing in AISuite...


two things to check:

1) ensure that speedstep is enabled in the OC bios page AND in the CPU power bios page.
2) open windows advanced power options and set minimum processor state to 0%. (or try the balanced setting if it has not been modified,)


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tistou77*
> 
> Aida64 read the Input Voltage correctly, no?
> 
> With LLC at 8 or 9, and the Input Voltage to 1.85v in the bios, in idle or load, it does not vary (1.856v)
> So of course it's related


yep, aida64 will read vcore, vid, and input voltage correctly, I dont even use cpuz for voltage monitoring. But yes, input voltage is what LLC affects for Haswell.


----------



## tistou77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> yep, aida64 will read vcore, vid, and input voltage correctly, I dont even use cpuz for voltage monitoring. But yes, input voltage is what LLC affects for Haswell.


Thanks


----------



## Stefan123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 2) open windows advanced power options and set minimum processor state to 0%. (or try the balanced setting if it has not been modified,)


Got it, thanks









Didn't even know the high performance energy profile does this ****. This is super stupid design by Microsoft. Are the losses from speedstep enabled even measureable?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stefan123*
> 
> Got it, thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't even know the high performance energy profile does this ****. This is super stupid design by Microsoft. *Are the losses from speedstep enabled even measureable*?


losses of what?


----------



## Stefan123

When you benchmark speedstep off against speedstep on.

Edit: Tested it. SuperPi 1M needs whopping 15ms longer with speedstep enabled.


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stefan123*
> 
> When you benchmark speedstep off against speedstep on.
> 
> Edit: Tested it. SuperPi 1M needs whopping 15ms longer with speedstep enabled.


I controll speedstep through Windows Power Settings, High performance during bench and Ballanced for everything else.

Always has speedstep on in bios so I can have a cool rig while browsing


----------



## Stefan123

This means every system with windows and speedstep capability is wasting energy on the high performance profile. Nice one Microsoft.


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stefan123*
> 
> This means every system with windows and speedstep capability is wasting energy on the high performance profile. Nice one Microsoft.


Huh??
Default powersetting in Windows is ballanced, no power is wasted


----------



## Stefan123

That doesnt make the high performance profile any better, does it? If the ballanced profile was silly this would be even worse.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> I controll speedstep through Windows Power Settings, High performance during bench and Ballanced for everything else.
> 
> Always has speedstep on in bios so I can have a cool rig while browsing


this works.









gotta grin tho, here we are with multiple gpus, the most powerful cpus, 1 or 2 PSU capable of >2000W, benchmarking with phase change (well, u anyway)... save power?


----------



## Stefan123

Yeaah we love getting more performance out of our systems. But is there any need to waste energy on something that doesn't effect performance?


----------



## Silent Scone

It's more the long term effects on the CPU for me. Even though, deep down I know that it really won't make much of a difference really lol.

I just think of it as silicon sympathy


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> On haswell and haswell E, cpuz reads vid, it does not read vcore. So correct, cpuz will not see vcore increase with increase loads since it only reads vid (called for voltage), not vcore (actual supplied voltage).
> 
> However like Praz said, motherboard LLC settings can not affect vcore on Haswell or Haswell E, it only affects vrin since bios/mobo does not have that kind of access to intels fivr. If you run a program like prime 28.5 small ffts, you will see your vcore increase same amount, regardless of LLC setting on your mobo. If you see a different vcore using same load when you change LLC, either you are using different loads ie user error (most likely) or your software is reporting incorrectly (least likely). The fivr has an integrated "LLC like" voltage increase with increasing loads, but end user or mobo/bios has no control over it.


what up opt, you joining the haswell-e club..







get ready to repeat everything you said from the haswell club lolz


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> what up opt, you joining the haswell-e club..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> get ready to repeat everything you said from the haswell club lolz


may have to repeat it... repeatedly.









btw- table in the OP updated...


----------



## opt33

lol....I want 980 ti when it comes out hopefully end of year, and may switch to E for benching at same time.


----------



## Silent Scone

Lol there won't be one, there are no hidden cores on GM204 like there were on the 780 or Titan


----------



## MaCk-AtTaCk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> lol....I want 980 ti when it comes out hopefully end of year, and may switch to E for benching at same time.


If anything there may be a titan 2 or something, ushering a new die... No 980TI, that MIGHT happen after a titan, just like before when we got the titan then the 780 later, then 780ti last.


----------



## Silent Scone

GM200 will be a work station card initially. Least that's my guess. They'll be keen to keep the Titan name alive though I think


----------



## thrgk

has anyone noticed lower overclocks in Ram, CPU, and CPU cache in non asus mobos?

Anyone else here using msi x99 ac power? It seems asus gets better overclocks, I cannot even OC my ram past 2666mhz. Only way its OC'able is make cpu strap 125, as max mhz frequency is 2666.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> has anyone noticed lower overclocks in Ram, CPU, and CPU cache in non asus mobos?
> 
> Anyone else here using msi x99 ac power? It seems asus gets better overclocks, I cannot even OC my ram past 2666mhz. Only way its OC'able is make cpu strap 125, as max mhz frequency is 2666.


Ram- Yes
CPU- No
Cache- Yes

The only way to overclock cache effectively is Asus's OC socket.

The same goes with RAM. You'll find the Qualified Vendor List of most high speed ram only includes Asus motherboards.

Example: http://www.gskill.com/en/product/f4-3200c16q-16grk


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> may have to repeat it... repeatedly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *btw- table in the OP updated*...


was just looking at the chart and was wondering if you are able to add sort options? .......sort by overclock, voltage and chip


----------



## opt33

titan 2 would work as well







I want a new gpu to play with...something faster than my 1200 core titan with at least same 6gb. bummer on no 980 ti though.


----------



## thrgk

anyway to mod mine to have oc socket? thought i could solder the cpu socket>


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> anyway to mod mine to have oc socket? thought i could solder the cpu socket>


http://hwbot.org/news/11337_der8auers_guide_for_haswell_e_4ghz_uncore_for_all_motherboards/


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Lol there won't be one, there are no hidden cores on GM204 like there were on the 780 or Titan


Noooooo! please noooooo!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> was just looking at the chart and was wondering if you are able to add sort options? .......sort by overclock, voltage and chip


to sort within the display window, no (it points to a google workbook). Not sure how to do that without borking the source doc. adding tabs where the master sheet is linked to and (pre)sorted - yes. Pm the OP. There's also a column with batch numbers - but I can't edit the frame size in post#1.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> anyway to mod mine to have oc socket? thought i could solder the cpu socket>


although geggeg (palindrome) AKA "VSG" linked to the hard mod... save yourself a headache, sell the msi and buy an ASUS.


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> although geggeg (palindrome) AKA "VSG" linked to the hard mod... save yourself a headache, sell the msi and buy an ASUS.


Eh mod looks easy enough, I have done tons of soldering on small soundboards so it shouldnt be hard, and it seems it helped a ton with overclocks.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Eh mod looks easy enough, I have done tons of soldering on small soundboards so it shouldnt be hard, and it seems it helped a ton with overclocks.


oh it will... for sure. lol - i'd have to break out the big-arse magnifier.


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> oh it will... for sure. lol - i'd have to break out the big-arse magnifier.


HAHA yea same, poor vision is a terrible thing









Soldering 2 pins together on the cpu seems easy, thats all that is required, as long as I use THIN solder should work fine.


----------



## brandon6199

Anywhere I can find a i7-5820k overclocking guide? It looks like all of the articles and threads based on over clocking Haswell-E only mention the 8-core i7-5960x.

Using an i7-5820k on an EVGA X99 Micro


----------



## Stefan123

Overclocking your 5820k is not much different to overclocking a 5960X. In the end it comes down to your silicon and your skills, just gather the information out there.


----------



## DizZz

Cleaned up. Please stay on topic and if you have any problems or questions, don't hesitate to PM me


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> HAHA yea same, poor vision is a terrible thing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soldering 2 pins together on the cpu seems easy, thats all that is required, as long as I use THIN solder should work fine.


lol- old vision.

steady hands bro - good luck!


----------



## spqmax

Just built a system with a 5960x and a R5E







. A question though: For cooling I'm using two 540 rads + 2 D5s. Right now I'm at stock, idling at 22-26C. However, when testing via prime95 or similar stress tests my temps go up to 45-50C. At stock. With a room temp of around 22C, is it normal or should I reseat the block? Moreover, the temp readings vary across different software: msi afterburner shows them to be lower, realtemp, hwinfo and bios shows them to be higher(the values above). Which one should I trust?


----------



## SkiMountaineer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spqmax*
> 
> Just built a system with a 5960x and a R5E
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . A question though: For cooling I'm using two 540 rads + 2 D5s. Right now I'm at stock, idling at 22-26C. However, when testing via prime95 or similar stress tests my temps go up to 45-50C. At stock. With a room temp of around 22C, is it normal or should I reseat the block? Moreover, the temp readings vary across different software: msi afterburner shows them to be lower, realtemp, hwinfo and bios shows them to be higher(the values above). Which one should I trust?


Just want to make sure here, since you didn't mention it explicitly... have you read all about prime95 with its AVX instructions and the Haswell-E family? AVX stress tests including prime95 and some others can pull something like an extra 100 watts through your CPU compared to without AVX. It's strongly recommended to never run the "small FFTs" options or use earlier versions of prime95 w/o AVX (I forget the actual version numbers but you can look this up easily). Just wanted to give this heads-up. You can of course tune your O/C to pass the full AVX blast, but then you would be running way lower volts than you would normally want to do for practically anything else.


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkiMountaineer*
> 
> Just want to make sure here, since you didn't mention it explicitly... have you read all about prime95 with its AVX instructions and the Haswell-E family? AVX stress tests including prime95 and some others can pull something like an extra 100 watts through your CPU compared to without AVX. It's strongly recommended to never run the "small FFTs" options or use earlier versions of prime95 w/o AVX (I forget the actual version numbers but you can look this up easily). Just wanted to give this heads-up. You can of course tune your O/C to pass the full AVX blast, but then you would be running way lower volts than you would normally want to do for practically anything else.


Prepare to be told you are wrong... I feel it coming! I agree 100% and its been proven


----------



## erase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spqmax*
> 
> Just built a system with a 5960x and a R5E
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . A question though: For cooling I'm using two 540 rads + 2 D5s. Right now I'm at stock, idling at 22-26C. However, when testing via prime95 or similar stress tests my temps go up to 45-50C. At stock. With a room temp of around 22C, is it normal or should I reseat the block? Moreover, the temp readings vary across different software: msi afterburner shows them to be lower, realtemp, hwinfo and bios shows them to be higher(the values above). Which one should I trust?


Prime95 is just f**ked, it will load on about 10c higher temps if not more, when compared to any other stress test. I only used prime95 to test maximum heat. After looking around I see the same problem even with superior cooling, prime95 pushes temps in to dangerous territory. I have stopped using prime95, for one thermal overload if overclocked, and the other OCCT does a reasonable job at 10c lower.

Quote me if I am wrong, Prime95 version 27.6 is the last version you should run be able to run without crazy temps. Might be something to do with the older version not utilizing certain instruction sets or whatever.


----------



## spqmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkiMountaineer*
> 
> Just want to make sure here, since you didn't mention it explicitly... have you read all about prime95 with its AVX instructions and the Haswell-E family? AVX stress tests including prime95 and some others can pull something like an extra 100 watts through your CPU compared to without AVX. It's strongly recommended to never run the "small FFTs" options or use earlier versions of prime95 w/o AVX (I forget the actual version numbers but you can look this up easily). Just wanted to give this heads-up. You can of course tune your O/C to pass the full AVX blast, but then you would be running way lower volts than you would normally want to do for practically anything else.


Oh well, I remember reading somewhere about it, but then after hastily building the pc I forgot all about it







. That explains the higher than normal temps while testing then. No intention here to tune the oc to pass that kind of stress test, just wanted to make sure that everything is stable before I proceed to OC.







What worries me though is that even with the increased heatload, shouldn't this kind of rad space be able to deal with it more effectively?


----------



## erase

What real world usage software actually uses AVX instructions, and if so then once fully loaded, could someone expect the same results, or is it just a non-reality?


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erase*
> 
> What real world usage software actually uses AVX instructions, and if so then once fully loaded, could someone expect the same results, or is it just a non-reality?


Hello

There are quite a few consumer apps that use AVX instructions. Some games also. However none utilize the instructions the way Prime does so the same loading is not seen in actual use.


----------



## Silent Scone

Something else that could do with being put in the OP. Although some people just don't listen.


----------



## Joa3d43

...a little update for the board









Joa3d43 -- 5960x -- 5120.72 MHz (all cores; DDR4 > 3200) - phase cooled

http://valid.canardpc.com/eb692q



...also had 5135 @ the same voltage, but pushed the wrong 'f' key (F5)


----------



## Mydog

@Jpmboy

Forgot to update first post?


----------



## ottoore

" Next we measure the peak power consumption when our configurations run the 64-bit version of the LinX 0.6.5 utility (based on the Linpack suite) with support for the AVX2 instruction set. "



http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/cpu/display/core-i7-5960x-5930k-5820k_8.html#sect0


----------



## Silent Scone

lol ^


----------



## Joa3d43

..lol ^^ is right...and I felt bad running Cinebench at 1.4v+ on phase

...per below, I have been focusing on getting strap 167 / DDR4-3333 bench stable and memory-tightened at 4.833 GHz...cache is also rock-solid @ 4.33 -1.285v

...once I mount a pot, I like to see how far strap 167 will go...on LN2, my Ivy-E 4960X went as far as 5.167 GHz / strap 167, but for anything higher (up to 5.625 GHz with 1/3 pot), I had to switch to strap 125...wondering if Haswell-E will behave the same...

@Jpmboy > ...167 really does 'feel' crispier re desktop response, per your earlier comment...or may be it's just the placebo effect ?!


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ..lol ^^ is right...and I felt bad running Cinebench at 1.4v+ on phase
> 
> ...per below, I have been focusing on getting strap 167 / DDR4-3333 bench stable and memory-tightened at 4.833 GHz...cache is also rock-solid @ 4.33 -1.285v
> 
> ...once I mount a pot, I like to see how far strap 167 will go...on LN2, my Ivy-E 4960X went as far as 5.167 GHz / strap 167, but for anything higher (up to 5.625 GHz with 1/3 pot), I had to switch to strap 125...wondering if Haswell-E will behave the same...
> 
> @Jpmboy > ...167 really does 'feel' crispier re desktop response, per your earlier comment...or may be it's just the placebo effect ?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Damn you Joa3d43 for a moment I thought you had scored 2098 in CB15 there until I realised it was CB 11.5









I've got big trouble getting 167 strap to work right here on SS but I might be aiming a bit to high with 5 GHz core, 4.7 GHz cache and memory at 3333 MHz


----------



## Treeman574

Managed to fix my ram issues, xmp was being disabled every boot with gigabyte easy tune installed. However I still get a bsod on when starting prime95 blend. Something like "a clock interrupt was not received on a secondary processor within the allocated time". Does this mean my cache ratio / uncore is too low? XTU was showing it at 2.6GHz when it should be around 3.3GHz stock. I was able to run XTU for 6 hours on cpu and 2 hours on memory stable at 4.2GHz.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Damn you Joa3d43 for a moment I thought you had scored 2098 in CB15 there until I realised it was CB 11.5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've got big trouble getting 167 strap to work right here on SS but I might be aiming a bit to high with 5 GHz core, 4.7 GHz cache and memory at 3333 MHz


...still just prepping for 'real sub zero' in a bit; better to have all the kinks ironed out beforehand







...below was on water, strap 167 w/BCLK to 175+ ...not a '24/7' usable setting though


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...still just prepping for 'real sub zero' in a bit; better to have all the kinks ironed out beforehand
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...below was on water, strap 167 w/BCLK to 175+ ...not a '24/7' usable setting though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I Thought you where on SS?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Something else that could do with being put in the OP. Although some people just don't listen.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> @Jpmboy
> 
> Forgot to update first post?


lmao - NOT my thread
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...still just prepping for 'real sub zero' in a bit; better to have all the kinks ironed out beforehand
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...below was on water, strap 167 w/BCLK to 175+ ...not a '24/7' usable setting though


http://hwbot.org/submission/2637483_jpmboy_reference_clock_2x_rampage_v_extreme_173.18_mhz

lol (and that's after waaay too much "winter wheat")


----------



## ChronoBodi

if i'm using 1.179 vcore for 4.1 Ghz on my 5960x, then why is my mobile i7 4910MQ showing this much Vcore? That mobile i7 you can't even OC at all, btw. it's all stock:



So really, what is the stock vcore load on say, an i7 4790k for it to do its base clock of 4 ghz?

Because, if i'm seeing my kinda low OCed vcore for my 5960x being comparible to those of my MOBILE haswell and the 4790k, then... what vcore do you guys think i can do for 1.2 Vcore? 4.2 ghz? etc?


----------



## Jpmboy

^^


----------



## ozzy1925

i have found these 5960x batches : L424979, 3423B529, 3424B585, L418C676.Are these crap?


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> ^^










<-- me too
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> i have found these 5960x batches : L424979, 3423B529, 3424B585, L418C676.Are these crap?


No way to tell until you pop it in and test it out. You could have a dozen chips from the same batch that behave a dozen different ways. That's why it is called the silicon lottery.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <-- me too
> No way to tell until you pop it in and test it out. *You could have a dozen chips from the same batch that behave a dozen different ways*. That's why it is called the silicon lottery.











I think Mydog's experience with this is the best example. one golden chip from a few with the same batch# from teh same retailer.


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> ^^


Yea... and that's on Balanced profile. It's like, WAT?

honestly, my 5960x has better lower volts on Balanced than my mobile 4910MQ... What is going on?


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think Mydog's experience with this is the best example. one golden chip from a few with the same batch# from teh same retailer.


Yeeeeep, I really wish that I could have gotten a better sample myself.


----------



## Silent Scone

Big Bertha batch is pretty consistent.


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Big Bertha batch is pretty consistent.


3427b?


----------



## Silent Scone

3422b. Most chips I've seen from it are able to achieve 4.7-4.8 of sorts...


----------



## Agent-A01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> Yea... and that's on Balanced profile. It's like, WAT?
> 
> honestly, my 5960x has better lower volts on Balanced than my mobile 4910MQ... What is going on?


When a manufacturer like dell deploys a new platform, they configure them to have a minimum voltage VIA bios. The point of doing so will make sure all CPUs are stable at that given voltage. Obviously every chip is different, yours might only need 1.05v to be stable, but dell doesn't have the time or capability to test each individual CPU and set it to accordingly.


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent-A01*
> 
> When a manufacturer like dell deploys a new platform, they configure them to have a minimum voltage VIA bios. The point of doing so will make sure all CPUs are stable at that given voltage. Obviously every chip is different, yours might only need 1.05v to be stable, but dell doesn't have the time or capability to test each individual CPU and set it to accordingly.


Ok, but this is MSI gaming laptop, maybe the extra cooling afforded by a gaming laptop allows for higher voltages, i guess?


----------



## Agent-A01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> Ok, but this is MSI gaming laptop, maybe the extra cooling afforded by a gaming laptop allows for higher voltages, i guess?


The same applies to all manufacturers, try lowering voltage and see if it's still stable


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent-A01*
> 
> The same applies to all manufacturers, try lowering voltage and see if it's still stable


it's a non K CPU on a laptop, there is no option to lower voltages or anything. Not that i expect to have that control, laptops are much more stringent and limited in heat output and electric use.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> I Thought you where on SS?


...sometimes water, sometimes phase, sometimes pot > have several mobos next to each other w/ partially shared cooling systems...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> lmao - NOT my thread
> http://hwbot.org/submission/2637483_jpmboy_reference_clock_2x_rampage_v_extreme_173.18_mhz
> 
> lol (and that's after waaay too much "winter wheat")


..your computer's BCLK might be more stable than you after too much 'winter wheat'...








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <-- me too
> No way to tell until you pop it in and test it out. You could have a dozen chips from the same batch that behave a dozen different ways. That's why it is called the silicon lottery.


^^ this...tested two 5960X w/ identical batch recently ...at 4.5 giggles w/ everything else the same, one needed 1.275v to pass Cine11.5 / R15, the other 1.35+v


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...sometimes water, sometimes phase, sometimes pot > have several mobos next to each other w/ partially shared cooling systems...
> *..your computer's BCLK might be more stable than you {think} after too much 'winter wheat'...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> ^^ this...tested two 5960X w/ identical batch recently ...at 4.5 giggles w/ everything else the same, one needed 1.275v to pass Cine11.5 / R15, the other 1.35+v


it always is!


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <-- me too
> No way to tell until you pop it in and test it out. You could have a dozen chips from the same batch that behave a dozen different ways. That's why it is called the silicon lottery.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think Mydog's experience with this is the best example. one golden chip from a few with the same batch# from teh same retailer.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> Yeeeeep, I really wish that I could have gotten a better sample myself.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...sometimes water, sometimes phase, sometimes pot > have several mobos next to each other w/ partially shared cooling systems...
> ..your computer's BCLK might be more stable than you after too much 'winter wheat'...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^ this...tested two 5960X w/ identical batch recently ...at 4.5 giggles w/ everything else the same, one needed 1.275v to pass Cine11.5 / R15, the other 1.35+v


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> it always is!


ok guys but its better i get costarica and i will pick 3423b529


----------



## erase

How do I get my uncore stable at 4600MHz?

For 4500 MHz stable I just set the cache to x45 and sets the voltage automatically to 1.45v, if at any time I try an alter the voltage manual, even at lower clocks it does not POST. That is even if I set uncore x45 and voltage 1.45v

I haven't tweaked any the other voltage like system agent, that is on auto at show as 1.160v

CPU input voltage (whatever the feck that is) it at auto and shows v1.872

CPU is set to adaptive 1.05v, and just 3.8 GHz otherwise OCCT fails due to overheat.

_On the verge of buying water cooling, don't want to by a crap arse one like a aging X60 or bottom line custom water kit that would be no better than a AIO. Really want to get it right first time, also have to fork out for brand new case too._


----------



## centvalny

Good cpu on air/h20 not necessarily a gem under cold

On h20 lo voltage



http://imgur.com/eh46Grn



Same cpu under LN2, CB @ -123C and core wall @ 5.5Ghz good uncore with vcore tolerant up to 1.65V



http://imgur.com/a45k6pw


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *centvalny*
> 
> Good cpu on air/h20 not necessarily a gem under cold
> 
> On h20 lo voltage
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/eh46Grn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same cpu under LN2, CB @ -123C and core wall @ 5.5Ghz good uncore with vcore tolerant up to 1.65V
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/a45k6pw


seems good cpu what batch is this?


----------



## centvalny

L429B850 and B942 from Micro Center, decent air/h20 cpu


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *centvalny*
> 
> Good cpu on air/h20 not necessarily a gem under cold
> 
> On h20 lo voltage
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/eh46Grn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same cpu under LN2, CB @ -123C and core wall @ 5.5Ghz good uncore with vcore tolerant up to 1.65V
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/a45k6pw


@centvalny (or Dumo?)

Nice CPU









Can you explain why you're running tRAS at 15?


----------



## centvalny

@ Mydog...For benching, I stay with 14 or 15 tras with Hynix single sided depending on primary and MHz settings


----------



## Kastor16

Just joined the club with my new build. My last CPU was an i7 920 so I'm still coming to grips on how overclocking works with Haswell. Still very much out of my depth.

Struggling to understand how Voltage Input should work in relation to VCore and if leaving everything else on Auto is alright?

Currently testing a modest 4.2ghz with aida64, hoping to get a stable 4.6 but I don't know, wish me luck


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *centvalny*
> 
> @ Mydog...For benching, I stay with 14 or 15 tras with Hynix single sided depending on primary and MHz settings


Why? It makes no sense according to Raja.
Have you tested with higher tRAS that's more according to the memory laws?

I see a lot of you LN2 OC'ers set very low tRAS but from my own experience there's no benefit in that, not benched memory on LN2 yet.


----------



## erase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kastor16*
> 
> Just joined the club with my new build. My last CPU was an i7 920 so I'm still coming to grips on how overclocking works with Haswell. Still very much out of my depth.
> 
> Struggling to understand how Voltage Input should work in relation to VCore and if leaving everything else on Auto is alright?
> 
> Currently testing a modest 4.2ghz with aida64, hoping to get a stable 4.6 but I don't know, wish me luck


I wouldn't expect much help for the "elite" here in this thread, its like an exclusive club/owners area. I don't really know what most of the voltages are for, and when I change them I get unexpected results even if I match the auto voltages I see in the setup. I just changed my v-core to adaptive, dialled in the voltage I want to keep power savings running, and changed vdimm to get the better overclock from memory. Everything else is on auto, seems to work better than the auto of older days gone by.


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

I am getting some crazy issues out of my Motherboard or CPU. DIMM 1 keeps dropping. EVGA isn't helping at all, so I regret purchasing 2 motherboards from them. That was a long ordeal, as I had purchased a Classified, and then it was lost in the mail. I picked up a Micro from a user on the EVGA Forums, and got everything booted, and it dropped Dimm 1, and finally got it working flawless.

Just complete 22 hours of a 24 hour stress test, and boop, there goes Dimm 1... again... Can't get the board to boot with a stick in that slot..

either way:

5960x, 4.508ghz at 1.41v topping out at 80c using an EK Supremacy Evo block that is less than stellar due to warping, but EK refuses to help, so I have to order another new block soon.

having a lot of frustrations, as I am testing all of the equipment prior to placing it in the case for its final build, with rigid tubing throughout. I don't want to get the tubing in and then have to break the entire loop down because of a stupid problem.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erase*
> 
> I wouldn't expect much help for the "elite" here in this thread, its like an exclusive club/owners area. I don't really know what most of the voltages are for, and when I change them I get unexpected results even if I match the auto voltages I see in the setup. I just changed my v-core to adaptive, dialled in the voltage I want to keep power savings running, and changed vdimm to get the better overclock from memory. Everything else is on auto, seems to work better than the auto of older days gone by.


Auto voltages even on fairly aged platforms like X79 have always worked however they accommodate worst case scenario so you end up overvolting a fair amount in most cases. Auto VCCSA for example with memory speeds of 2400 would apply as much as 1.3v which is generally no where near what is required for less than 32GB. Leaving settings in auto is fine generally but a tuned system is always a better system


----------



## erase

The problem I have is if I take the auto voltage as a base line, at a particular speed for whatever I am targeting, then match that particular auto voltage and try back it off. Usually the system will not POST as there is something else (setting) it uses in tandem, therefore I don't know what it actual is to change.

Wish there was some kind of "normal" setting rather than auto, the motherboard UEFI knows what the base voltage is, but I don't. Would be a lot easier to tweak it from there, rather than guessing what the stock voltage is and creating a variation for that setting.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> I am getting some crazy issues out of my Motherboard or CPU. DIMM 1 keeps dropping. EVGA isn't helping at all, so I regret purchasing 2 motherboards from them. That was a long ordeal, as I had purchased a Classified, and then it was lost in the mail. I picked up a Micro from a user on the EVGA Forums, and got everything booted, and it dropped Dimm 1, and finally got it working flawless.
> 
> Just complete 22 hours of a 24 hour stress test, and boop, there goes Dimm 1... again... Can't get the board to boot with a stick in that slot..
> 
> either way:
> 
> 5960x, 4.508ghz at 1.41v topping out at 80c using an EK Supremacy Evo block that is less than stellar due to warping, but EK refuses to help, so I have to order another new block soon.
> 
> -snip-.


...re warping, most blocks have some curvature to match the IHS (which itself can vary from chip to chip)...if you don't want to order a new block, why not mount the current one w/ a piece of pressure paper in-between the block and the CPU /IHS...then use that as a guide to carefully lap the block with high-grid-count sand paper you can get at automotive shops (ie 2000-3000grid )...once your temps are lower, you can probably lower vCore a bit also...

...btw, all the best CPUs / different gens I have / had have one thing in common: A more curved IHS...go figure


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erase*
> 
> How do I get my uncore stable at 4600MHz?
> 
> *For 4500 MHz stable I just set the cache to x45 and sets the voltage automatically to 1.45v,* if at any time I try an alter the voltage manual, even at lower clocks it does not POST. That is even if I set uncore x45 and voltage 1.45v
> 
> I haven't tweaked any the other voltage like system agent, that is on auto at show as 1.160v
> 
> CPU input voltage (whatever the feck that is) it at auto and shows v1.872
> 
> CPU is set to adaptive 1.05v, and just 3.8 GHz otherwise OCCT fails due to overheat.
> 
> _On the verge of buying water cooling, don't want to by a crap arse one like a aging X60 or bottom line custom water kit that would be no better than a AIO. Really want to get it right first time, also have to fork out for brand new case too._


this is bad. That is a very high voltage for 4.5 watch your temps closely. A basic rule: if you are raising the multiplier from stock, that much, control the voltages - do not leave them on auto. Start with a lower frequency, get control of the voltages at a less dangerous level, then work you way up carefully.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erase*
> 
> *I wouldn't expect much help for the "elite" here in this thread*, its like an exclusive club/owners area. I don't really know what most of the voltages are for, and when I change them I get unexpected results even if I match the auto voltages I see in the setup. I just changed my v-core to adaptive, dialled in the voltage I want to keep power savings running, and changed vdimm to get the better overclock from memory. Everything else is on auto, seems to work better than the auto of older days gone by.


I disagree. you should also look at the other two main threads for this platform.. and if you have not, it's kinda a prerequisite to skim thru the thread from post #1 for helpful posts.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1510328/asus-x99-motherboard-series-official-support-thread-north-america/2640_20#post_23097074
http://www.overclock.net/t/1510001/asus-rampage-v-extreme-owners-thread/2080_20

have you asked questions and not received help from any member?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...re warping, most blocks have some curvature to match the IHS (which itself can vary from chip to chip)...if you don't want to order a new block, why not mount the current one w/ a piece of pressure paper in-between the block and the CPU /IHS...then use that as a guide to carefully lap the block with high-grid-count sand paper you can get at automotive shops (ie 2000-3000grid )...once your temps are lower, you can probably lower vCore a bit also...
> 
> .*..btw, all the best CPUs / different gens I have / had have one thing in common: A more curved IHS...go figure*


yeah - WHAT is with that? Certainly does not help the moderate contact pressure you'd think they would design for.,


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> I am getting some crazy issues out of my Motherboard or CPU. DIMM 1 keeps dropping. EVGA isn't helping at all, so I regret purchasing 2 motherboards from them. That was a long ordeal, as I had purchased a Classified, and then it was lost in the mail. I picked up a Micro from a user on the EVGA Forums, and got everything booted, and it dropped Dimm 1, and finally got it working flawless.
> 
> Just complete 22 hours of a 24 hour stress test, and boop, there goes Dimm 1... again... Can't get the board to boot with a stick in that slot..
> 
> either way:
> 
> 5960x, 4.508ghz at 1.41v topping out at 80c using an EK Supremacy Evo block that is less than stellar due to warping, but EK refuses to help, so I have to order another new block soon.
> 
> having a lot of frustrations, as I am testing all of the equipment prior to placing it in the case for its final build, with rigid tubing throughout. I don't want to get the tubing in and then have to break the entire loop down because of a stupid problem.


Reseat the cpu. Take it out of the socket and reseat. Check for bent socket pins when reseating.


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...re warping, most blocks have some curvature to match the IHS (which itself can vary from chip to chip)...if you don't want to order a new block, why not mount the current one w/ a piece of pressure paper in-between the block and the CPU /IHS...then use that as a guide to carefully lap the block with high-grid-count sand paper you can get at automotive shops (ie 2000-3000grid )...once your temps are lower, you can probably lower vCore a bit also...
> 
> ...btw, all the best CPUs / different gens I have / had have one thing in common: A more curved IHS...go figure


When I bought the block, it looked "smooth" and now,  This is the block I used on the Delided 4770k, and it worked well. I just got the temperatures down a few degrees, from throttling at 86 to capping at 80 with the process of applying the TIM and the block, and each 1/4 of a turn for the screws, I would move the block around to provide the best seat that I could for the block.

If all else fails, I will break down the 3930k system and use the block from that one.

I did use a piece of glass to spread the TIM on the CPU and the IHS seemed to be nearly flat.  and running a ruler over it didn't seem to expose any gaps anywhere... That CPU block on the other hand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Reseat the cpu. Take it out of the socket and reseat. Check for bent socket pins when reseating.


I had taken it out and reseated as well as checking the pins on enough occasions to give up counting. No bent pins, no marks or anything on the CPU. The RAM works perfect in slot 3 and had a few occasions with 4 sticks in, where it recognized all but slot 1.

As soon as I can get my CF card reader loaded, or something to transfer pictures, I will look at the CPU socket with a Macro Lens and see if I can find a bent/missing pin.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> I had taken it out and reseated as well as checking the pins on enough occasions to give up counting. No bent pins, no marks or anything on the CPU. The RAM works perfect in slot 3 and had a few occasions with 4 sticks in, where it recognized all but slot 1.
> 
> As soon as I can get my CF card reader loaded, or something to transfer pictures, I will look at the CPU socket with a Macro Lens and see if I can find a bent/missing pin.


I went back and fourth one night with a 3930k and 3970x, maybe switched 3 times. Last time, settled on the 3930k for good. But the last seat gave me one stick of ram missing. Took the block off, took out the cpu, checked for bent pins(was good) then reinstalled everything and all four sticks were good to go.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> When I bought the block, it looked "smooth" and now,  This is the block I used on the Delided 4770k, and it worked well. I just got the temperatures down a few degrees, from throttling at 86 to capping at 80 with the process of applying the TIM and the block, and each 1/4 of a turn for the screws, I would move the block around to provide the best seat that I could for the block.
> 
> If all else fails, I will break down the 3930k system and use the block from that one.
> 
> I did use a piece of glass to spread the TIM on the CPU and the IHS seemed to be nearly flat.  and running a ruler over it didn't seem to expose any gaps anywhere... That CPU block on the other hand...
> I had taken it out and reseated as well as checking the pins on enough occasions to give up counting. No bent pins, no marks or anything on the CPU. The RAM works perfect in slot 3 and had a few occasions with 4 sticks in, where it recognized all but slot 1.


if you do order a new block, try the koolance 380i. it is very good, and well constructed. with a 90 degree mount - a top performer.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1411620/review-cpu-cooler-roundup-nine-water-coolers-in-test-alphacool-aquacomputer-ek-waterblocks-koolance-phobya-swiftech-xspc/0_20

http://www.pureoverclock.com/Review-detail/koolance-cpu-380i-waterblock/


----------



## marc0053

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> if you do order a new block, try the koolance 380i. it is very good, and well constructed. with a 90 degree mount - a top performer.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1411620/review-cpu-cooler-roundup-nine-water-coolers-in-test-alphacool-aquacomputer-ek-waterblocks-koolance-phobya-swiftech-xspc/0_20
> 
> http://www.pureoverclock.com/Review-detail/koolance-cpu-380i-waterblock/


I have to agree changing to a 380i waterblock on a 3930k cpu solved my problem i was having with the swiftech h220 watercooling kit where temps across the cores varied by up to 20C due to waterblock warpage. When i got the 380i all cores were within 6-7C difference. Same goes for the ek supremacy evo, all cores are within a few degrees.
I think a new $100 waterblock may save some headaches when you're dealing with a multi-thousand dollar rig


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> I have to agree changing to a 380i waterblock on a 3930k cpu solved my problem i was having with the swiftech h220 watercooling kit where temps across the cores varied by up to 20C due to waterblock warpage. When i got the 380i all cores were within 6-7C difference. Same goes for the ek supremacy evo, all cores are within a few degrees.
> *I think a new $100 waterblock may save some headaches when you're dealing with a multi-thousand dollar rig*


this is SO true !!


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> I went back and fourth one night with a 3930k and 3970x, maybe switched 3 times. Last time, settled on the 3930k for good. But the last seat gave me one stick of ram missing. Took the block off, took out the cpu, checked for bent pins(was good) then reinstalled everything and all four sticks were good to go.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> if you do order a new block, try the koolance 380i. it is very good, and well constructed. with a 90 degree mount - a top performer.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1411620/review-cpu-cooler-roundup-nine-water-coolers-in-test-alphacool-aquacomputer-ek-waterblocks-koolance-phobya-swiftech-xspc/0_20
> 
> http://www.pureoverclock.com/Review-detail/koolance-cpu-380i-waterblock/


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> I have to agree changing to a 380i waterblock on a 3930k cpu solved my problem i was having with the swiftech h220 watercooling kit where temps across the cores varied by up to 20C due to waterblock warpage. When i got the 380i all cores were within 6-7C difference. Same goes for the ek supremacy evo, all cores are within a few degrees.
> I think a new $100 waterblock may save some headaches when you're dealing with a multi-thousand dollar rig


I just tried re-seating again...

I am going to look into the Koolance block that you mention.. if it has great reviews, I will be more than willing to give it a shot.

Pictures incoming of the Socket, lol... Click to enlarge at your own risk...


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Is it normal for the temps to bounce this much during an Aida64 stress test, because all of the pictures I can find have fairly steady lines.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> Is it normal for the temps to bounce this much during an Aida64 stress test, because all of the pictures I can find have fairly steady lines.


mine look the same. AID64 (like XTU in this way) varies the load per core during the stress test.


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> mine look the same. AID64 (like XTU in this way) varies the load per core during the stress test.


That makes me more comfortable, but seriously... You are at 70c...  lol just want to get the temps under control. The gpu is at 21c sitting at idle while the cpu is at 70+. I am using it to get a general idea of temps for the fluids... I figure that will give me a slight idea of how well heat is transferring.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> That makes me more comfortable, but seriously... You are at 70c...  lol just want to get the temps under control. The gpu is at 21c sitting at idle while the cpu is at 70+. I am using it to get a general idea of temps for the fluids... I figure that will give me a slight idea of how well heat is transferring.


no silly.. I set the chart maximum to 70C. the cpu temps are well below that. your chart goes to 100C.









that run was these clocks and voltages:


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> no silly.. I set the chart maximum to 70C. the cpu temps are well below that. your chart goes to 100C.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that run was these clocks and voltages:


See, one max spike of 72.. That is what I am talking about. I am getting the max spike of 77c right now. I also pulled the slider down for an 80 cap right after that picture, just forgot before grabbing the screen shot.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> See, one max spike of 72.. That is what I am talking about. I am getting the max spike of 77c right now. I also pulled the slider down for an 80 cap right after that picture, just forgot before grabbing the screen shot.


yes, 1 spike. so?


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yes, 1 spike. so?


I wish I only had one getting that high. I have three going above that. Just jealous that I can't get that cold right now, while I freeze my room out trying to go lower, lol.

It is 6c outside, I have my window open, air from outside blowing across the motherboard and radiators, and still getting hot cores, lol.


----------



## devilhead

moving from 4.7/4.5 ghz 24/7 5960X overclock to 4.5 with 1.18v(adaptive 1.165 + 0.001), cache 4.2ghz 1.14v) (offset 0.235) memory 3200mhz 15-15-15-30-1t 1.35v , because don't see any place where i can use 4.7/4.5ghz, BF4 don't use those cpu at all, maybe at 64players server a bit







at lower than 64 players server, just idle at 0.8v(1200mhz)







4.5ghz less heat, more happy cpu


----------



## Silent Scone

You will do with the volts you're running, hitting it once is hardly any reason to knit pick. Mine hits 67 but I run a conservative overclock (low cache and core voltage sub 1.2v) and it is getting colder here.

You're overclocking, 70c isn't the end of the world. Focus your efforts on tuning the rest of your system Scarlet


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devilhead*
> 
> moving from 4.7/4.5 ghz 24/7 5960X overclock to 4.5 with 1.18v(adaptive 1.165 + 0.001), cache 4.2ghz 1.14v) (offset 0.235) memory 3200mhz 15-15-15-30-1t 1.35v , because don't see any place where i can use 4.7/4.5ghz, BF4 don't use those cpu at all, maybe at 64players server a bit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> at lower than 64 players server, just idle at 0.8v(1200mhz)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.5ghz less heat, more happy cpu


Are you truly stable with those settings? Impressive if so


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> I wish I only had one getting that high. I have three going above that. Just jealous that I can't get that cold right now, while I freeze my room out trying to go lower, lol.
> 
> It is 6c outside, I have my window open, air from outside blowing across the motherboard and radiators, and still getting hot cores, lol.


at what clocks?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devilhead*
> 
> moving from 4.7/4.5 ghz 24/7 5960X overclock to 4.5 with 1.18v(adaptive 1.165 + 0.001), cache 4.2ghz 1.14v) (offset 0.235) memory 3200mhz 15-15-15-30-1t 1.35v , because don't see any place where i can use 4.7/4.5ghz, BF4 don't use those cpu at all, maybe at 64players server a bit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> at lower than 64 players server, just idle at 0.8v(1200mhz)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.5ghz less heat, more happy cpu


interesting math. 1.165+ 0.001 = 1.18V.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Are you truly stable with those settings? Impressive if so


no data in proof...


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> I wish I only had one getting that high. I have three going above that. Just jealous that I can't get that cold right now, while I freeze my room out trying to go lower, lol.
> 
> It is 6c outside, I have my window open, air from outside blowing across the motherboard and radiators, and still getting hot cores, lol.


drop the motherboard temp from the graph and add VRM temp. more important (or have both)


----------



## devilhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Are you truly stable with those settings? Impressive if so


I ran just 30 min of RealBench, that's enough for me, i don't use any prime/occt/LinX . With strap 125 maybe i can even lower voltage, but i want to use adaptive volatge








but soon the guy "sblantipodi" will say: "test LinX 0.6.5"


----------



## devilhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> interesting math. 1.165+ 0.001 = 1.18V.
> no data in proof...


i don't know, but cpu-z, HWiNFO64, aida 64 shows that


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devilhead*
> 
> I ran just 30 min of RealBench, that's enough for me, i don't use any prime/occt/LinX . With strap 125 maybe i can even lower voltage, but i want to use adaptive volatge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but soon the guy "sblantipodi" will say: "test LinX 0.6.5"


Check AID64 or HWinfo for Vcore









lol he may well do but ignore that, I would however suggest you try memtest pro, without trying to sound like a broken record









16 instances with at least 75-80% of memory on 5960 12 instances on 5930


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> at what clocks?


4.5ghz with auto voltage touching 1.394v right now. Going to try tuning again tomorrow. It's midnight here.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> You will do with the volts you're running, hitting it once is hardly any reason to knit pick. Mine hits 67 but I run a conservative overclock (low cache and core voltage sub 1.2v) and it is getting colder here.
> 
> You're overclocking, 70c isn't the end of the world. Focus your efforts on tuning the rest of your system Scarlet


Its taking me a week and a half to get this low of a temperature, and I am going to continue to try tuning the system more, especially when the classified board gets here.


----------



## devilhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Check AID64 or HWinfo for Vcore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol he may well do but ignore that, I would however suggest you try memtest pro, without trying to sound like a broken record
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 16 instances with at least 75-80% of memory on 5960 12 instances on 5930


tested and memory pro for 3 hours, with 0 errors








here some scores from 1.38v ram:


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devilhead*
> 
> I ran just 30 min of RealBench, that's enough for me, i don't use any prime/occt/LinX . With strap 125 maybe i can even lower voltage, but i want to use adaptive volatge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but soon the guy "sblantipodi" will say: "test LinX 0.6.5"


lol! that's stable enough!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devilhead*
> 
> i don't know, but cpu-z, HWiNFO64, aida 64 shows that


"be advised" cpuZ only reports V ID on this platform, not vcore. AID64 works tho. (i don't use HWM... but I really miss open Hardware Monitor!)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> 4.5ghz with auto voltage touching 1.394v right now. Going to try tuning again tomorrow. It's midnight here.
> Its taking me a week and a half to get this low of a temperature, and I am going to continue to try tuning the system more, especially when the classified board gets here.


Geeze... stop with the auto voltage when overclocking that much!


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Geeze... stop with the auto voltage when overclocking that much!


I have tried talking to EVGA about the bios. Offset +360 = 1.34v... +365 =1.375v... Like you said early, that's some. Good math.. I don't want to run constant voltage, but I really want to test everything out before putting it in the case. I wish they would fix the bios of the evga boards...


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devilhead*
> 
> tested and memory pro for 3 hours, with 0 errors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here some scores from 1.38v ram:


with a 4.7 cache... just average








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> I have tried talking to EVGA about the bios. Offset +360 = 1.34v... +365 =1.375v... Like you said early, that's some. Good math.. I don't want to run constant voltage, but I really want to test everything out before putting it in the case. I wish they would fix the bios of the evga boards...


oh, x99 dark. Even so, I think your cpu will like you better even with fixed voltages. (over auto)


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devilhead*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Check AID64 or HWinfo for Vcore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol he may well do but ignore that, I would however suggest you try memtest pro, without trying to sound like a broken record
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 16 instances with at least 75-80% of memory on 5960 12 instances on 5930
> 
> 
> 
> tested and memory pro for 3 hours, with 0 errors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here some scores from 1.38v ram:
Click to expand...

I don't know about you but I'm more impressed by the 4.8/4.7 more so than the ram









I can only eek by 4.58 and 4.2 at 1.35v


----------



## devilhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> lol! that's stable enough!
> "be advised" cpuZ only reports V ID on this platform, not vcore. AID64 works tho. (i don't use HWM... but I really miss open Hardware Monitor!)
> Geeze... stop with the auto voltage when overclocking that much!


HW and Cpu-z shows same - 1.182v under load(idle drops to 0.768v).


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> with a 4.7 cache... just average
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh, x99 dark. Even so, I think your cpu will like you better even with fixed voltages. (over auto)


Will set it to lower locked for now.

With the offset, if I set target to 1.3 and offset at +80, that should technically be 1.38, correct, or am I thinking this through wrong?

I can not get a handle on the offset from EVGA just yet. And this is the x99 micro, with the x99 Classified replacing it (first was lost in shipping and the micro was a temporary thing anyway)


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devilhead*
> 
> HW and Cpu-z shows same - 1.182v under load(idle drops to 0.768v).


again - cpuZ only shows VID on this platform, not vcore.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> again - cpuZ only shows VID on this platform, not vcore.


this is why it is better to not use CPUz


----------



## Forsakenlife

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devilhead*
> 
> moving from 4.7/4.5 ghz 24/7 5960X overclock to 4.5 with 1.18v(adaptive 1.165 + 0.001), cache 4.2ghz 1.14v) (offset 0.235) memory 3200mhz 15-15-15-30-1t 1.35v , because don't see any place where i can use 4.7/4.5ghz, BF4 don't use those cpu at all, maybe at 64players server a bit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> at lower than 64 players server, just idle at 0.8v(1200mhz)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.5ghz less heat, more happy cpu


Realbench does not find ram errors at all compared to hci, and those voltages and timings cant be stable, or your the most lucky guy in this thread.


----------



## ChronoBodi

wait, cpu-z is not real Vcore? but i see it fluctuate as it should be from 0.765v idle to 1.179v full load... im confused.


----------



## Forsakenlife

My timings 3000mhz 14-15-15-36.

Going lower then 36 tras gives me bad performance compared to anything above, but sub 30 gives you better latency for sure!

If you go beneath the calculated tras make sure you hci stable for at least 3 hours.


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> wait, cpu-z is not real Vcore? but i see it fluctuate as it should be from 0.765v idle to 1.179v full load... im confused.


Correct, VID is the voltage your CPU thinks it's getting/requesting while the Vcore is the actual voltage it's getting. You'll see that sometimes increasing the vcore in the bios will cause cpuz to show that vcore but aida64 wont actually change unless you put in a higher vcore in the bios. The VRMs apparently work in a step function and isn't able to give out exact voltages to the hundredth decimal.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> The VRMs apparently work in a step function and isn't able to give out exact voltages to the hundredth decimal.


Hello

This is true of all digital circuits. An analog signal or voltage can be approximated by is limited by the resolution of the circuit.


----------



## devilhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forsakenlife*
> 
> My timings 3000mhz 14-15-15-36.
> 
> Going lower then 36 tras gives me bad performance compared to anything above, but sub 30 gives you better latency for sure!
> 
> If you go beneath the calculated tras make sure you hci stable for at least 3 hours.


look coulple post before, i used memory pro with all available memory around 3 hrs test with 15-15-15-30-1T 3200 1.35v (or it was 1.355v) no errors.
I have 2x g.skill kits 3000mhz, one kit need 1.38v to make 3200MHZ 15-15-15-30-1T stable for memory test pro, and this kit need 1.35v.


----------



## Silent Scone

Seems pretty fantastical for a 24/7 overclock if you ask me which is why I always like to see proof with MTP screenshot


----------



## devilhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> again - cpuZ only shows VID on this platform, not vcore.


ok, so my voltage is 1.184v


----------



## Forsakenlife

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devilhead*
> 
> look coulple post before, i used memory pro with all available memory around 3 hrs test with 15-15-15-30-1T 3200 1.35v (or it was 1.355v) no errors.
> I have 2x g.skill kits 3000mhz, one kit need 1.38v to make 3200MHZ 15-15-15-30-1T stable for memory test pro, and this kit need 1.35v.


G.skill is great no doubt about that.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devilhead*
> 
> ok, so my voltage is 1.184v


I suspect that this fails 43 seconds into linx, and i guess linx is no problem on a stable system.
I am not talking about hours of linx but just 5 min is enough!

And btw for 24/7 half an hour of realbench?

Realbench and aida gave me 1.22v before and linx got me up to 1.3v.


----------



## Forsakenlife

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forsakenlife*
> 
> G.skill is great no doubt about that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I suspect that this fails 43 seconds into linx, and i guess linx is no problem on a stable system.
> I am not talking about hours of linx but just 5 min is enough!
> 
> Realbench and aida gave me 1.22v before and linx got me up to 1.3v.


But maby your just one of those guys who likes to reinstall allot.









Srry for this one, my phone fails or i do.


----------



## devilhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forsakenlife*
> 
> G.skill is great no doubt about that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I suspect that this fails 43 seconds into linx, and i guess linx is no problem on a stable system.
> I am not talking about hours of linx but just 5 min is enough!
> 
> Realbench and aida gave me 1.22v before and linx got me up to 1.3v.


aida i know that is a bit weak test, but latest ralbench is perfect, i'm not even think to run linx, you can use!


----------



## Forsakenlife

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devilhead*
> 
> aida i know that is a bit weak test, but latest ralbench is perfect, i'm not even think to run linx, you can use!


Theres one thing i learned fast on 24/7 mode(my only way). Its best to try all the tests you can do and make sure your stable in all. And coming up here with an aida test to show is not the way to go,







.

Linx will degrade your cpu, scared?

Its a great oc no doubt but atleast show us some 12 hours realbench or 1000% hci with your timings and voltages in the screenshot.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> wait, cpu-z is not real Vcore? but i see it fluctuate as it should be from 0.765v idle to 1.179v full load... im confused.


http://www.overclock.net/t/1510388/haswell-e-overclock-leaderboard-owners-club/4380_20#post_23089264

your VID value changes with frequency.


----------



## Silent Scone

aida is no weaker than Realbench if not stronger


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> aida is no weaker than Realbench if not stronger


realbench is pretty tuff to get the x264 to run with out crashing i can run aida for a couple hour's, then fire up realbench and have x264 crash within seconds until i bump up the voltage enough


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> realbench is pretty tuff to get the x264 to run with out crashing i can run aida for a couple hour's, then fire up realbench and have x264 crash within seconds until i bump up the voltage enough


no issue with either... they go at the problem somewhat differently. XTU is usefuk too. well except realbench with 3 gpus is a bit much.


----------



## devilhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> realbench is pretty tuff to get the x264 to run with out crashing i can run aida for a couple hour's, then fire up realbench and have x264 crash within seconds until i bump up the voltage enough


same here, but is you will use stress CPU/FPU/Cache then......Stress FPU is just for real guys, like Forsakenlife/sblantipodi














For me just Realbench and maybe XTU


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devilhead*
> 
> same here, but is you will use stress CPU/FPU/Cache then......Stress FPU is just for real guys, like Forsakenlife/sblantipodi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For me just Realbench and maybe XTU


and then.. after all that, one instance of memtest per thread with >=75% of ram... might still crash. not just from the ram, it works the cache quite hard.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> and then.. after all that, one instance of memtest per thread with >=75% of ram... might still crash. not just from the ram, it works the cache quite hard.


memtest has ruined all my mem oveclock's, thought i was stable @ 13-12-13-35-2 2666Mhz .. hahaha nope

got so frustrated so i settled with 15-15-15-40-2N @ 2666Mhz with 1.3v on these crucial micron 4x4Gb kit 2133mhz.

.... and this asrock board cant oc the cache ratio


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> memtest has ruined all my mem oveclock's, thought i was stable @ 13-12-13-35-2 2666Mhz .. hahaha nope
> 
> got so frustrated so i settled with 15-15-15-40-2N @ 2666Mhz with 1.3v on these crucial micron 4x4Gb kit 2133mhz.
> 
> .... and this asrock board cant oc the cache ratio


oh yeah, same here. was rocking silly timings at 3200... didn't even have time to spread out the instances before errors were scrolling by.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> if you do order a new block, *try the koolance 380i. it is very good, and well constructed. with a 90 degree mount* - a top performer.
> 
> -snip-


Koolance 380i and EK Supreme are close in performance (per pic, run both 'head-to-head', so to speak ), but the Koolance 380i has just a bit of an edge in cooling flow and also a bit less of a curvature - and it looks better IMO (mounted and cleaned anyways







)


----------



## DarthBaggins

I'm debating on going w/ the Haswell-E with my Frankenstein or next build @CL3P20 How do you like the SOC Force mobo in the x99 format, I know I love mine on the z97x format and would prefer to stick w/ that Mobo style for Haswell-E if it's still a good board.


----------



## devilhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Seems pretty fantastical for a 24/7 overclock if you ask me which is why I always like to see proof with MTP screenshot


testing memory already second time, only this time not that long, almost 2 hours, specially for you. Later, wen i will have a bit more time, i will show and cpu overclock proof















memory: g.skill 3000mhz ----> run's at 3200mhz 15-15-15-30-1T 1.355v


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devilhead*
> 
> testing memory already second time, only this time not that long, almost 2 hours, specially for you. Later, wen i will have a bit more time, i will show and cpu overclock proof
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> memory: g.skill 3000mhz ----> run's at 3200mhz 15-15-15-30-1T 1.355v


Per the "readme" that comes with memtest, you should open one instance for each thread. Just FYI, I can pass 500% x8 with 1536MB per instance... same timings fail x16 768MB each. (3200 c15 for example - benches fine, but not really stable with 1.365V on this 2800LPX kit)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> Koolance 380i and EK Supreme are close in performance (per pic, run both 'head-to-head', so to speak ), but the Koolance 380i has just a bit of an edge in cooling flow and also a bit less of a curvature - and it looks better IMO (mounted and cleaned anyways
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )










cruelty to water blocks!
.. it's those red tubes.









so in your side by side.. very close performance?


----------



## Silent Scone

5 instances and not sure what is going on there







.

As above 16 instances is a big ask, I think you'll be surprised what you can get with proven stability. 200% is considered minimum by the developers however 400 to 600 ideally and 1000% is considered the 'golden' standard.

In most instances though work flow dependant 400% should be enough for 24/7 stability


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devilhead*
> 
> testing memory already second time, only this time not that long, almost 2 hours, specially for you. Later, wen i will have a bit more time, i will show and cpu overclock proof
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> memory: g.skill 3000mhz ----> run's at 3200mhz 15-15-15-30-1T 1.355v


...no matter what (...you can't prove a negative) these are good results







it obviously also comes down to the apps your machine is supposed to run...we use very different 'min pass' requirements for commercial 24/7 Xeons for DBs than a pure bencher, itself different from a 'gamer' setting...For commercial machines, it's mostly Intel's XTU set to 24 hrs min...

...btw, what's your cooling setup, incl. ambient ? I know Norway in the winter time, like Canada, can get pretty chilly









...somewhat related, I used to run system agent on 'auto' (hovering around .92 to .95) until I saw some strange spikes (I think that was covered here or in related threads)...so I have it on manual now at 0.95v to 1.1v (max!) depending on strap, memory oc and cooling method

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Per the "readme" that comes with memtest, you should open one instance for each thread. Just FYI, I can pass 500% x8 with 1536MB per instance... same timings fail x16 768MB each. (3200 c15 for example - benches fine, but not really stable with 1.365V on this 2800LPX kit)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cruelty to water blocks!
> .. it's those red tubes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so in your side by side.. very close performance?


...the Koolance is ahead (lower) by about 1c to 1.5c though I haven't tried the different fin inserts the EK came with


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...no matter what (...you can't prove a negative) these are good results


Hello

I agree that is a good result. However, I think what others are trying to get across is the result is not really conclusive for memory stability testing. The memory is not being properly utilized nor is the cache and the CPU is not even halfway loaded. All three of these need to be properly done for successful memory testing with Memtest For Windows. I would be happy to see successful results with those timings and speed but at the same time would be quite surprised if that was obtained if tested properly.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> *...no matter what (...you can't prove a negative)* these are good results
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it obviously also comes down to the apps your machine is supposed to run...we use very different 'min pass' requirements for commercial 24/7 Xeons for DBs than a pure bencher, itself different from a 'gamer' setting...For commercial machines, it's mostly Intel's XTU set to 24 hrs min...
> 
> ...btw, what's your cooling setup, incl. ambient ? I know Norway in the winter time, like Canada, can get pretty chilly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...somewhat related, I used to run system agent on 'auto' (hovering around .92 to .95) until I saw some strange spikes (I think that was covered here or in related threads)...so I have it on manual now at 0.95v to 1.1v (max!) depending on strap, memory oc and cooling method
> 
> ...the Koolance is ahead (lower) by about 1c to 1.5c though I haven't tried the different fin inserts the EK came with


Good point, but maybe not quite applicable here, since the negative (null) is easily testable: eg something is not stable to a set of conditions (or it is).

appreciate your (specifically) assessment of the WB performance. I'm betting you swap 'em in and out frequently!


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1510388/haswell-e-overclock-leaderboard-owners-club/4380_20#post_23089264
> 
> your VID value changes with frequency.


ah great, then it's not accurate the whole time?

actually i just remembered, i put in Vcore of 1.170v on adaptive, then it always adds 0.01v to it for some reason.

What program will get the real Vcore value?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> ah great, then it's not accurate the whole time?
> 
> actually i just remembered, i put in Vcore of 1.170v on adaptive, then it always adds 0.01v to it for some reason.
> 
> What program will get the real Vcore value?


aid64. and HWM (but i haven't use it much)


----------



## Sem

So.. i got my 5930k + RVE today and initial results are

4.5 @ 1.315 with Ram @ 2666 CL15

not sure if i should be happy with that was hoping for 4.6

but guess its still early days
will keep reading and tweaking bios settings


----------



## devilhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> 5 instances and not sure what is going on there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> As above 16 instances is a big ask, I think you'll be surprised what you can get with proven stability. 200% is considered minimum by the developers however 400 to 600 ideally and 1000% is considered the 'golden' standard.
> 
> In most instances though work flow dependant 400% should be enough for 24/7 stability


specially for OCN sharks







18x768mb done one more test, but i think and this one will be not enough, but i don't have already so much time







better i will play bf4







This time cpu have worked 100% all the time, and still at the same time i have used for internet browsing


----------



## Darius510

Hmph....so it's been stable for 2 hours encoding x265 with 35x cache at 1.3V. But nothing I do can get it any higher, if I raise it to 36 it crashes *instantly*. My asus board with the fabled OC socket has been no better than the MSI board. Tried upping voltage to 1.38x, using offset of +200mv, +500mv, raising VCCIN from 1.9 to 2.0, VCSSA +200mv...nothing. It crashes just as instantly. I'd think it would at least be a little more stable, maybe last a few seconds, but I'm slamming into 36x like it's a brick wall.

I thought the OC socket was supposed to help get you into the 40s or so? Is there some setting that turns it on or off that I may be missing?


----------



## Jpmboy

Anyone interested in taking over the Valley Benchmark thread?

http://www.overclock.net/t/1360884/official-top-30-unigine-valley-benchmark-1-0/11560_20#post_23087697
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devilhead*
> 
> specially for OCN sharks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 18x768mb done one more test, but i think and this one will be not enough, but i don't have already so much time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> better i will play bf4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This time cpu have worked 100% all the time, and still at the same time i have used for internet browsing


lol - nicely done! (18? you're the first!)


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> I agree that is a good result. However, I think what others are trying to get across is the result is not really conclusive for memory stability testing. The memory is not being properly utilized nor is the cache and the CPU is not even halfway loaded. All three of these need to be properly done for successful memory testing with Memtest For Windows. I would be happy to see successful results with those timings and speed but at the same time would be quite surprised if that was obtained if tested properly.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> aid64. and HWM (but i haven't use it much)


...I don't disagree at all; I'm simply pointing out that there are different 'pass standards' one can use, depending on purpose / application...sort of like an F1 car is great for Spa /Belgium, but really lousy at getting the groceries and 5 kids from hockey in the middle of a Canadian winter...

...obviously, when I set up a single let-it-all-hang-out HWBot run on sub-zero, I'm less concerned w/ 24 hr stability testing > yet when I sign off a server for global apps, I use completely different 'pass standards' whereby memtest is s.th. the guys already ran by default even before I get to it w/ my 24 hr XTU etc...and we have (proprietary) testing software that can never be passed, the question is only at what level a crash occurs, sort of like the 'The Kobayashi Maru' test in Star Trek

.....now, my situation is different (I'm in the software biz and I have multiple purpose-built machines running even in my home office)...but for folks who use their Haswell-E as their primary machine for gaming, benching and every-day tasks like productivity, browsing (w/ Flash etc







), the guidelines re. Memtest and and full-load on CPU you folks outline are indeed what I would follow; all that said though, whatever your menu is of daily tasks (gaming, benching, productivity apps), you can';t go too wrong to choose the OC that gives you *no errors no matter what the app* while not 'degrading' your CPU in an obvious manner.

I add that you should have more than one setting anyhow...one for 24 / 7 all apps, and another for short benching...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Good point, but maybe not quite applicable here, since the negative (null) is easily testable: eg something is not stable to a set of conditions (or it is).
> 
> appreciate your (specifically) assessment of the WB performance. I'm betting you swap 'em in and out frequently!


...I do swap a lo re testing new stuff and all that jazz, though I noticed w/horror that I'm almost out of Gelid Extreme as a result; still got some MX4 20g tubes laying around though...


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...I don't disagree at all; *I'm simply pointing out that there are different 'pass standards' one can use, depending on purpose / application*...sort of like an F1 car is great for Spa /Belgium, but really lousy at getting the groceries and 5 kids from hockey in the middle of a Canadian winter...
> 
> ...obviously, when I set up a single let-it-all-hang-out HWBot run on sub-zero, I'm less concerned w/ 24 hr stability testing > yet when I sign off a server for global apps, I use completely different 'pass standards' whereby memtest is s.th. the guys already ran by default even before I get to it w/ my 24 hr XTU etc...and we have (proprietary) testing software that can never be passed, the question is only at what level a crash occurs, sort of like the 'The Kobayashi Maru' test in Star Trek
> 
> .....now, my situation is different (I'm in the software biz and I have multiple purpose-built machines running even in my home office)...but for folks who use their Haswell-E as their primary machine for gaming, benching and every-day tasks like productivity, browsing (w/ Flash etc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ), the guidelines re. Memtest and and full-load on CPU you folks outline are indeed what I would follow; all that said though, whatever your menu is of daily tasks (gaming, benching, productivity apps), you can';t go too wrong to choose the OC that gives you *no errors no matter what the app* while not 'degrading' your CPU in an obvious manner.
> 
> I add that you should have more than one setting anyhow...one for 24 / 7 all apps, and another for short benching...
> ...I do swap a lo re testing new stuff and all that jazz, though I noticed w/horror that I'm almost out of Gelid Extreme as a result; still got some MX4 20g tubes laying around though...


Absolutely bro! no reason to test a system beyond it's intended use/application. I agree, for a gaming rig.. most test waaay to hard. For a millisec trader - never enough!


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Talk about a Doh! Moment this morning. I get up, and find the fans for the radiator turned off, when they normally glow a faint white... Great, another crash.. I look at the power button and it is slowly pulsating... What the heck.. Sleep mode.. Not a crash, lol.

I turned off on the x79 but not on the x99.. Weird thing is, it ran for 5.5 hours straight on the stress test, and the sleep timer was 30 minutes, lol.

Turned sleep off, and have the board testing at 4.5ghz w/1.37v on override voltage, target set to 1.2v w/+175 offset. The math is never right on the EVGA boards it seems.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devilhead*
> 
> specially for OCN sharks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 18x768mb done one more test, but i think and this one will be not enough, but i don't have already so much time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> better i will play bf4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This time cpu have worked 100% all the time, and still at the same time i have used for internet browsing


Ok, now to finally make sure it's stable, keep the instances running and try and play Battlefield 4. If you can't maintain a constant framerate, you're not stable.

Of course now I'm just pulling your leg







. Very nice dimms you've got there


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darius510*
> 
> Hmph....so it's been stable for 2 hours encoding x265 with 35x cache at 1.3V. But nothing I do can get it any higher, if I raise it to 36 it crashes *instantly*. My asus board with the fabled OC socket has been no better than the MSI board. Tried upping voltage to 1.38x, using offset of +200mv, +500mv, raising VCCIN from 1.9 to 2.0, VCSSA +200mv...nothing. It crashes just as instantly. I'd think it would at least be a little more stable, maybe last a few seconds, but I'm slamming into 36x like it's a brick wall.
> 
> I thought the OC socket was supposed to help get you into the 40s or so? Is there some setting that turns it on or off that I may be missing?


Either you have a dud CPU, or something else is going on. What happens if you run everything at stock, 1.35V CPU cache, 35x min and max cache, and 102.8 BCLK? Can you boot that?


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devilhead*
> 
> specially for OCN sharks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 18x768mb done one more test, but i think and this one will be not enough, but i don't have already so much time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> better i will play bf4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This time cpu have worked 100% all the time, and still at the same time i have used for internet browsing


I believe you've proved to everyone what you said and that your memory is stable pal


----------



## Creator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darius510*
> 
> Hmph....so it's been stable for 2 hours encoding x265 with 35x cache at 1.3V. But nothing I do can get it any higher, if I raise it to 36 it crashes *instantly*. My asus board with the fabled OC socket has been no better than the MSI board. Tried upping voltage to 1.38x, using offset of +200mv, +500mv, raising VCCIN from 1.9 to 2.0, VCSSA +200mv...nothing. It crashes just as instantly. I'd think it would at least be a little more stable, maybe last a few seconds, but I'm slamming into 36x like it's a brick wall.
> 
> I thought the OC socket was supposed to help get you into the 40s or so? Is there some setting that turns it on or off that I may be missing?


If it's the same core that keeps crashing, you can look into disabling that one in the bios and see if you can go higher. You might unfortunately have one bad apple in the bunch.

I'd also go for manual voltage clocking. You can still have the CPU downclock during idle, but if you're looking for stability you don't want voltage bouncing around with the frequency.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> I believe you've proved to everyone what you said and that your memory is stable pal


good sale.


----------



## devilhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> I believe you've proved to everyone what you said and that your memory is stable pal


thnks















still left bf4 test


----------



## Creator

Is that many instances of memtest necessary? I'm getting 100% CPU usage on my 5960X with 12 instances going (I set 1024mb each).

(legitimate question not poking fun - is running more instances beyond 100% CPU capacity more intensive than the minimum number of instances at 100%)


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devilhead*
> 
> thnks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still left bf4 test


...yeah, but can it run Crysis 27 ?


----------



## Asmodian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Creator*
> 
> Is that many instances of memtest necessary? I'm getting 100% CPU usage on my 5960X with 12 instances going (I set 1024mb each).


You want to use all your memory, so 16 with the last only using less than 2048.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Creator*
> 
> Is that many instances of memtest necessary? I'm getting 100% CPU usage on my 5960X with 12 instances going (I set 1024mb each).


Hello

The number of instance should match the number cores with the available free memory divided equally between the instances. 5960X - 16 cores, 16 instances of Memtest For Windows.


----------



## erase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sem*
> 
> So.. i got my 5930k + RVE today and initial results are
> 
> 4.5 @ 1.315 with Ram @ 2666 CL15
> 
> not sure if i should be happy with that was hoping for 4.6
> 
> but guess its still early days
> will keep reading and tweaking bios settings


I think you should be happy, 4.6 is only 2% more than 4.5, are you really going to miss it?


----------



## Silent Scone

Should do a RAM table too and include SA voltage as well DRAM volts, be interesting to see how much system agent people are feeding their CPU for some of the hard stuff


----------



## erase

Is there some sort of trick or extra voltages needed for 125 or 167 strap? I cannot get my system to POST with either straps. Never was an issue with 4930K.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erase*
> 
> Is there some sort of trick or extra voltages needed for 125 or 167 strap? I cannot get my system to POST with either straps. Never was an issue with 4930K.


Hello

Fully clear the UEFI, boot into the UEFI and set the strap speed. Should reboot without issue.


----------



## erase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *erase*
> 
> Is there some sort of trick or extra voltages needed for 125 or 167 strap? I cannot get my system to POST with either straps. Never was an issue with 4930K.
> 
> 
> 
> Hello
> 
> Fully clear the UEFI, boot into the UEFI and set the strap speed. Should reboot without issue.
Click to expand...

I would do this, but the Asus X99 is dropping my RAID0 at UEFI clears or flashes, much like over in the Rampage forums where you are active over there. I lost x2 RAID0 sets and couldn't install Windows 8.1 native once BIOS 1004 was released.

Clearing the UEFI scares that bejesus out of me. Shouldn't have to disconnect all 6x drives from my system just to so either.

btw. none of these straps have ever worked, even after UEFI clears, before and after BIOS flashing.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erase*
> 
> I would do this, but the Asus X99 is dropping my RAID0 at UEFI clears or flashes, much like over in the Rampage forums where you are active over there. I lost x2 RAID0 sets and couldn't install Windows 8.1 native once BIOS 1004 was released.
> 
> Clearing the UEFI scares that bejesus out of me. Shouldn't have to disconnect all 6x drives from my system just to so either.
> 
> btw. none of these straps have ever worked, even after UEFI clears, before and after BIOS flashing.


Hello

Perhaps dropping back to a basic configuration and using a single drive for testing purposes may help. I'm not aware of anyone not being able to boot using the 125 strap or any issue installing Windows because of 1004.


----------



## Forsakenlife

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...no matter what (...you can't prove a negative) these are good results
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it obviously also comes down to the apps your machine is supposed to run...we use very different 'min pass' requirements for commercial 24/7 Xeons for DBs than a pure bencher, itself different from a 'gamer' setting...For commercial machines, it's mostly Intel's XTU set to 24 hrs min...
> 
> ...btw, what's your cooling setup, incl. ambient ? I know Norway in the winter time, like Canada, can get pretty chilly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...somewhat related, I used to run system agent on 'auto' (hovering around .92 to .95) until I saw some strange spikes (I think that was covered here or in related threads)...so I have it on manual now at 0.95v to 1.1v (max!) depending on strap, memory oc and cooling method
> 
> ...the Koolance is ahead (lower) by about 1c to 1.5c though I haven't tried the different fin inserts the EK came with


I dont want to be rude but i think you fell on you head really hard! This is not stable, i had memtest fail on me on 400%+, no way 5 treads on a 8 core is gonna suffice.

My bad, to lazy









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devilhead*
> 
> specially for OCN sharks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 18x768mb done one more test, but i think and this one will be not enough, but i don't have already so much time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> better i will play bf4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This time cpu have worked 100% all the time, and still at the same time i have used for internet browsing


Great OC!


----------



## Darius510

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> Either you have a dud CPU, or something else is going on. What happens if you run everything at stock, 1.35V CPU cache, 35x min and max cache, and 102.8 BCLK? Can you boot that?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Creator*
> 
> If it's the same core that keeps crashing, you can look into disabling that one in the bios and see if you can go higher. You might unfortunately have one bad apple in the bunch.
> 
> I'd also go for manual voltage clocking. You can still have the CPU downclock during idle, but if you're looking for stability you don't want voltage bouncing around with the frequency.


Hmm, I guess I'm not being clear. The CPU is fine up to 45x. I'm just trying to see how far I can get the cache.


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darius510*
> 
> Hmm, I guess I'm not being clear. The CPU is fine up to 45x. I'm just trying to see how far I can get the cache.


I think we need some bios pics here









I guess you've tried reseating the CPU and checked for bent pins?


----------



## Jpmboy

temperature:

does anyone else actually hit 60C+ with R15 at similar clocks?


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darius510*
> 
> Hmm, I guess I'm not being clear. The CPU is fine up to 45x. I'm just trying to see how far I can get the cache.


My question still stands,

Can you do everything stock, except for 1.35V cache, 35x min and max cache, and 102.8 BCLK? That should net you about 3.6GHz on the cache. I'm curious if you're hitting a multiplier or frequency wall.


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> temperature:
> 
> does anyone else actually hit 60C+ with R15 at similar clocks?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Damn you and your 4k screenies









Yes on regular water cooling I did hit 65 C, water temp was +/- 26 C

Why no memory tab on CPU-z in the screenie? I'd like to see your Cache speed to


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forsakenlife*
> 
> I dont want to be rude but i think you fell on you head really hard! This is not stable, i had memtest fail on me on 400%+, no way 5 treads on a 8 core is gonna suffice.
> 
> *My bad, to lazy*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great OC!


...'''fall on my head'' ? not yet, but may be later ...I'm going to open this nice bottle of burgundy no matter what you guys say / post ...not my OC anyways (it's Devilheads's) , just saying: that you haven't agreed on a common test / common goal line anyways, which in turn depends on a clearly defined - and agreed to - test regiment. ...still, what Devilhead posted looks pretty good to me...

Cheers !


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...'''fall on my head'' ? not yet, but may be later ...I'm going to open this nice bottle of burgundy no matter what you guys say / post ...not my OC anyways (it's Devilheads's) , just saying: that haven't you agreed on a common test / common goal line anyways, which in turn depends on a clearly defined - and agreed to - test regiment. ...still, what Devilhead posted looks pretty good to me...
> 
> Cheers !


Have one for me too









And I'm gonna hit the sack with my own version of Forrest Gump quote: Stable is what stable does


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Have one for me too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I'm gonna hit the sack with my own version of Forrest Gump quote: *Stable is what stable does*


good one! works no matter how you look at it.


----------



## Creator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darius510*
> 
> Hmm, I guess I'm not being clear. The CPU is fine up to 45x. I'm just trying to see how far I can get the cache.


Ah sorry. When I had a MSI board, the most I could do stable was 36x. And it didn't even require 1.2v on the cache. 37x would boot into Windows, but it would freeze up. 38x just wouldn't post. When I switched to the X99-E WS, I started going over 40x no problem. It's odd that switching to ASUS didn't improve your cache overclocks as that is one of the things the OC socket is meant to help with.

The only thing I could think of is maybe some setting in the bios that needs to be disabled. On my board, there were quite a few settings that were disabled before my board stopped acting funny with overclocking.


----------



## Darius510

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Creator*
> 
> Ah sorry. When I had a MSI board, the most I could do stable was 36x. And it didn't even require 1.2v on the cache. 37x would boot into Windows, but it would freeze up. 38x just wouldn't post. When I switched to the X99-E WS, I started going over 40x no problem. It's odd that switching to ASUS didn't improve your cache overclocks as that is one of the things the OC socket is meant to help with.
> 
> The only thing I could think of is maybe some setting in the bios that needs to be disabled. On my board, there were quite a few settings that were disabled before my board stopped acting funny with overclocking.


Yeah, that's what I'm thinking too. But there's a LOT of settings in that bios. Did you have any luck narrowing down what was causing your issues?


----------



## Darius510

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> My question still stands,
> 
> Can you do everything stock, except for 1.35V cache, 35x min and max cache, and 102.8 BCLK? That should net you about 3.6GHz on the cache. I'm curious if you're hitting a multiplier or frequency wall.


Ah, ok, didn't realize the cache also scaled with the BCLK. Trying right now...


----------



## Darius510

Doesn't look like the cache frequency is scaling with the BCLK, at least according to XTU and hwinfo.


----------



## marc0053

Hey guys, I could use some guidance here.
I've been running my gskill 3000MHz CL15 ram at 3200MHz cl15-15-16-34 1T @1.4V for the last few weeks and so far it's running great for my usage.
It seems though no matter what timings I try I always start getting errors in memtest after 10-15% coverage.
I now have everything on auto except the ram speed at 3200MHz and dram volts at 1.4V. I also increased the system agent voltage from auto settings up to 1.1V and I still get errors after 10-15% coverage.
Do you guys see something obvious I would be doing wrong here.
Thanks in advance all


----------



## Darius510

Ok, I just needed to bump the CPU multiplier up a few notches before the cache freq would respond to the bclk, because stock is only 33x. Once I bumped it to 3.7 I saw the cache frequency start to respond to the BCLK, and once it hit 36x it froze after a few seconds.


----------



## kiwiis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> Hey guys, I could use some guidance here.
> I've been running my gskill 3000MHz CL15 ram at 3200MHz cl15-15-16-34 1T @1.4V for the last few weeks and so far it's running great for my usage.
> It seems though no matter what timings I try I always start getting errors in memtest after 10-15% coverage.
> I now have everything on auto except the ram speed at 3200MHz and dram volts at 1.4V. I also increased the system agent voltage from auto settings up to 1.1V and I still get errors after 10-15% coverage.
> Do you guys see something obvious I would be doing wrong here.
> Thanks in advance all


I'm no expert in RAM tweaking but 3200 CL15 @ 1T seems like a lot to ask, try 2T or try raising the subtimings (CL16, etc etc). I have the same kit and 3000 1T @ default timings passes over 100% memtest for me @ 1.35v, so your overclock to 3200 either requires further tweaking or your RAM doesn't like 3200.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darius510*
> 
> Ok, I just needed to bump the CPU multiplier up a few notches before the cache freq would respond to the bclk, because stock is only 33x. Once I bumped it to 3.7 I saw the cache frequency start to respond to the BCLK, and once it hit 36x it froze after a few seconds.


You might just have a dud CPU. I had one that hit a hard wall at 42, but the one I have now can do 48.

Have you tried reseating the CPU?


----------



## Darius510

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> You might just have a dud CPU. I had one that hit a hard wall at 42, but the one I have now can do 48.
> 
> Have you tried reseating the CPU?


Hmph, if that's what its going to take its probably more trouble than its worth. Here's another weird thing though...I set it to adaptive voltage at 1.3V, and hwinfo reads it at 1.0V.....and it's running just fine at 35x. I thought maybe that was the problem, set it to static voltage, it read the proper 1.35V....and it still crapped out at 36x.

It just doesnt seem to make sense.....35x can run all day with 1.0V, 36x can't run for more than a few seconds with 1.3V? Something has to be off.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darius510*
> 
> Hmph, if that's what its going to take its probably more trouble than its worth. Here's another weird thing though...I set it to adaptive voltage at 1.3V, and hwinfo reads it at 1.0V.....and it's running just fine at 35x. I thought maybe that was the problem, set it to static voltage, it read the proper 1.35V....and it still crapped out at 36x.
> 
> It just doesnt seem to make sense.....35x can run all day with 1.0V, 36x can't run for more than a few seconds with 1.3V? Something has to be off.


Some pins might not be making contact all the way, I would try reseating.

Adaptive voltage is horribly broke for cache, do not use it. Frankly, I have no idea why Asus continues to leave it as an option.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> Hey guys, I could use some guidance here.
> I've been running my gskill 3000MHz CL15 ram at 3200MHz cl15-15-16-34 1T @1.4V for the last few weeks and so far it's running great for my usage.
> It seems though no matter what timings I try I always start getting errors in memtest after 10-15% coverage.
> I now have everything on auto except the ram speed at 3200MHz and dram volts at 1.4V. I also increased the system agent voltage from auto settings up to 1.1V and I still get errors after 10-15% coverage.
> Do you guys see something obvious I would be doing wrong here.
> Thanks in advance all


hey marc, I would bet that kit will do 3200 16-18-18-(39-44) 390-1T with 1.375V (or even 1.365V). I had the same kit (returned them stupidly when the price was $100 lower than today). It would seem that taking 3000c15/1.35V sticks to 3200c15 T1 shouldn't take that many dram volts. Oddly, at some frequencies, my 2800lpx kit seems to kick errors with higher voltage but not with lower. Yeah, sounds weird, but scaling may not be linear. Also, cache may have an effect when increasing ram frequency also. a small bump in cache V may help.

lastly, try defining at specific amount of ram per test instance rather than remaining. so , like 1536 for 8 or 768 for 16 (each)\ or your preference.
Praz made a bat file to open the number you want. edit the below for instances and ram, change txt to bat, put it in the memtest folder... easy!

memtest16.txt 0k .txt file


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Damn you and your 4k screenies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes on regular water cooling I did hit 65 C, water temp was +/- 26 C
> 
> Why no memory tab on CPU-z in the screenie? I'd like to see your Cache speed to


ram is 3200c16 1.365V. cache is 4.4 1.35V


----------



## erase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *erase*
> 
> I would do this, but the Asus X99 is dropping my RAID0 at UEFI clears or flashes, much like over in the Rampage forums where you are active over there. I lost x2 RAID0 sets and couldn't install Windows 8.1 native once BIOS 1004 was released.
> 
> Clearing the UEFI scares that bejesus out of me. Shouldn't have to disconnect all 6x drives from my system just to so either.
> 
> btw. none of these straps have ever worked, even after UEFI clears, before and after BIOS flashing.
> 
> 
> 
> Hello
> 
> Perhaps dropping back to a basic configuration and using a single drive for testing purposes may help. I'm not aware of anyone not being able to boot using the 125 strap or any issue installing Windows because of 1004.
Click to expand...

Found the issue why I couldn't run any other straps 125 and 167 that will not POST. For instance if I run 125 then I cannot have the multiplier higher than x30 otherwise Turbo mode is automatically enabled (cannot force it off) once above x30 then the machine will not POST. Then pretty much limited to 3750 MHz

I now run 167 strap, but this one seems to be really unstable, cannot pass 3 minutes of OCCT. Is there anything extra needed as in voltage tweaks to get 167 to be stable?


----------



## Darius510

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> Some pins might not be making contact all the way, I would try reseating.
> 
> Adaptive voltage is horribly broke for cache, do not use it. Frankly, I have no idea why Asus continues to leave it as an option.


Ok, it's def the adaptive voltage that was screwing me up. The time I had thought I had tested it in static mode it must not have changed it correctly. Set it to manual in the bios at 1.35V, it's been encoding away at a few minutes at 42x. Instantly crashes at 43x.

I don't recall having issues with adaptive cache voltage on z97, I guess this is some sort of bios bug? I'm somewhat uncomfortable with the cache staying pegged at 1.35V 24/7 while the cores can drop to .700mv at idle.

I know it doesn't matter, but it'd give me a warm fuzzy feeling inside if I could get the cache up to sync with my cores at 44x.


----------



## Darius510

I tried bumping the vccin to 2.0 and gave vccsa +300, still topped out at 42x. Any other relevant settings?


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darius510*
> 
> I tried bumping the vccin to 2.0 and gave vccsa +300, still topped out at 42x. Any other relevant settings?


Nope, more cache voltage. Normally cache requires more voltage than the core when overclocked. Offset also works for cache, so you can use that for some voltage reduction when idle.


----------



## Darius510

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> Nope, more cache voltage. Normally cache requires more voltage than the core when overclocked. Offset also works for cache, so you can use that for some voltage reduction when idle.


Hmm, based on the sensors it's not dropping the voltage at all at idle with offset. Either way it's been stable at 42x with 1.25V for the past 15 mins or so. If I can't push 43x even with 1.4V, if there's no other relevant settings I guess that's the max.

For what its worth, I benched x265 encoding speed of a short clip, ran each three times:

44x core/30x cache = 9.6fps
44x core/42x cache = 9.9fps
43x core/42x cache = 9.6fps

I've read a lot about how cache barely matters at all, but in this case bumping the cache up is equivalent to adding another 100mhz. Can't complain about that!


----------



## Joa3d43

I have got a quick question on cache speed benefits vs cache voltage 'costs'...the 5960X I'm playing with now seems to have a 'natural' cache speed of around 4250 - 4300 MHz, no matter whether cache voltage is 1.25v or 1.3v....I have run cache as high as 4500 MHz w/ cache voltage up to 1.375v when the CPU was at 4.833 or 5 GHz (phase) , but the benefits in terms of Physics score increases (3dm11, 3d fs / fse / fsu) was marginal at best...if anything, there seemed to be some error correction at play at those higher cache speeds and cache voltages...

...I realize that some extra cache voltage can help stabilize the CPU OC as well, and it would be nice to keep cache speed as close to CPU speed as possible, or at least within 400 MHz or so when really high CPU speeds are at play, but the cost in terms of both extra voltage (heat contribution) and error correction don't seem to match the benefits in some rudimentary benching analysis so far (albeit not an exhaustive test regiment yet by any stretch of the imagination)...

...how important is extra cache speed once you're past 4300 on cache and 4800 on CPU ? And what is a '''reasonable''' cache voltage when running a heavily-cooled setup for a few hours a day ?


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> I have got a quick question on cache speed benefits vs cache voltage 'costs'...the 5960X I'm playing with now seems to have a 'natural' cache speed of around 4250 - 4300 MHz, no matter whether cache voltage is 1.25v or 1.3v....I have run cache as high as 4500 MHz w/ cache voltage up to 1.375v when the CPU was at 4.833 or 5 GHz (phase) , but the benefits in terms of Physics score increases (3dm11, 3d fs / fse / fsu) was marginal at best...if anything, there seemed to be some error correction at play at those higher cache speeds and cache voltages...
> 
> ...I realize that some extra cache voltage can help stabilize the CPU OC as well, and it would be nice to keep cache speed as close to CPU speed as possible, or at least within 400 MHz or so when really high CPU speeds are at play, but the cost in terms of both extra voltage (heat contribution) and error correction don't seem to match the benefits in some rudimentary benching analysis so far (albeit not an exhaustive test regiment yet by any stretch of the imagination)...
> 
> ...how important is extra cache speed once you're past 4300 on cache and 4800 on CPU ? And what is a '''reasonable''' cache voltage when running a heavily-cooled setup for a few hours a day ?


I see score benefits up to 4.7GHz cache on Cinebench. 4.8GHz scores the same or lower, due to error correction. If you are seeing error correction or no benefit, I would definitely run lower clocks for less heat/more stability.

Asus mentions 1.35V to 1.45V in their overclocking guide, so I would assume those values to be reasonable if temps are in check.


----------



## erase

I have found that if I overclock the cache from 3.0 GHz to 4.5 GHz then I gain around 100 points in Cinebench R15, that's a pretty decent increase.

Otherwise at the moment I am trying to run my cache at stock and run it at the lowest voltage possible. Not sure just yet, but it may lower my core temps, if so then I can overclock the core higher, as I am at a wall with current cooling.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> I see score benefits up to 4.7GHz cache on Cinebench. 4.8GHz scores the same or lower, due to error correction. If you are seeing error correction or no benefit, I would definitely run lower clocks for less heat/more stability.
> 
> Asus mentions 1.35V to 1.45V in their overclocking guide, so I would assume those values to be reasonable if temps are in check.


Tx Yuhfhrh & erase







...I'm more focused on 3D than 2D, and while I can get scores up from 4.3GHz cache / 1.275 cache-v by bumping cache-v up, 3D seems to reward that less...but that extra heat ! Still, good to know that if I feel like it, 1.4v cache-v for shorter periods won't be out of this world...even w/ phase cooling, 4.9+ GHz on 8-C CPU exhausts cooling headroom quickly, and any other v-saving helps


----------



## Kastor16

Is anyone have issues using SpeedStep for 24/7 use?

Currently my overclock ratio wont jump to max unless its in a full stress test. Testing in a few games and on something like SuperPI the ratio would only go to x33 even though these applications could use more.

Is my only solution to turn speed step off and run at full voltage 24/7?


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kastor16*
> 
> Is anyone have issues using SpeedStep for 24/7 use?
> 
> Currently my overclock ratio wont jump to max unless its in a full stress test. Testing in a few games and on something like SuperPI the ratio would only go to x33 even though these applications could use more.
> 
> Is my only solution to turn speed step off and run at full voltage 24/7?


I have no problems with it. Some games peg it 3.8-4.5GHz, but benchmark scores are the same as a locked 4.7GHz. If it's not pumping it up to the max frequency, it probably doesn't need to.


----------



## SkiMountaineer

*BCLK!* Seems like the trend so far has been to leave it right on the strap and not bother bumping it much -- or the people who are bumping it aren't posting quite as much as the large majority who are overclocking by multiplier only.

But once you get your multipliers well determined, you might as well see if you can get a few extra percent from BCLK bumps, right? So I worked my way up to 104, and as a result I'm getting 4679 Mhz on the cpu (45 x 104) for single core loads, down to 4472 (43 x 104) for 8 cores at full steam. And the cache running at 4264 (41 x 104). All of that is a pretty nice increase over what I was able to do with just 45 x 100.

Got this G.Skill memory stable at 13-13-14-28-1T at 2666, or it would have been 2666 with 100 BCLK, but at 104 BCLK the memory now runs at 2776. Not too shabby. At these timings it's outperforming what it did at 16-16-16-38-2T at 3200 too. I'm really stoked about the CAS 13 and 1T. The whole rig feels very smooth and responsive.


----------



## ozzy1925

Am i get it correct?According to your posts if my 5960x can do max 4.6 ghz with 8c/16t buying 3200mhz ram is a waste of money?


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkiMountaineer*
> 
> *BCLK!* Seems like the trend so far has been to leave it right on the strap and not bother bumping it much -- or the people who are bumping it aren't posting quite as much as the large majority who are overclocking by multiplier only.
> 
> But once you get your multipliers well determined, you might as well see if you can get a few extra percent from BCLK bumps, right? So I worked my way up to 104, and as a result I'm getting 4679 Mhz on the cpu (45 x 104) for single core loads, down to 4472 (43 x 104) for 8 cores at full steam. And the cache running at 4264 (41 x 104). All of that is a pretty nice increase over what I was able to do with just 45 x 100.
> 
> Got this G.Skill memory stable at 13-13-14-28-1T at 2666, or it would have been 2666 with 100 BCLK, but at 104 BCLK the memory now runs at 2776. Not too shabby. At these timings it's outperforming what it did at 16-16-16-38-2T at 3200 too. I'm really stoked about the CAS 13 and 1T. The whole rig feels very smooth and responsive.


I kept bumping bulk slowly, and also kept throwing errors in Aida64... Come to find out, Ram slot 1 pooped out last night and had issues when I first set everything up, so I am going to try again, and see if I can stretch it's legs with bclk. I made it comfortable to 103 last time.

My only question is, will bclk adjustments have any noticeable effect on temperatures? If so, I want to make sure I am monitoring them even closer.


----------



## Kastor16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> I have no problems with it. Some games peg it 3.8-4.5GHz, but benchmark scores are the same as a locked 4.7GHz. If it's not pumping it up to the max frequency, it probably doesn't need to.


Yes benching and stressing works fine for me as well. It does seem to be a limitation of some software but the games most definitely could use it.

The example of SuperPI is perfect. It is a single threaded app and when calculating to 1m I would get 15seconds with SpeedStep on. With SpeedStep off it would go down to 8.7seconds. This behavior appears to be echoed by some games.

It isn't resource heavy enough to clock the CPU up but it most definitely can benefit the extra multipliers. Just wondering if anyone else is working around this issue?


----------



## SkiMountaineer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SkiMountaineer*
> 
> *BCLK!* Seems like the trend so far has been to leave it right on the strap and not bother bumping it much -- or the people who are bumping it aren't posting quite as much as the large majority who are overclocking by multiplier only.
> 
> But once you get your multipliers well determined, you might as well see if you can get a few extra percent from BCLK bumps, right? So I worked my way up to 104, and as a result I'm getting 4679 Mhz on the cpu (45 x 104) for single core loads, down to 4472 (43 x 104) for 8 cores at full steam. And the cache running at 4264 (41 x 104). All of that is a pretty nice increase over what I was able to do with just 45 x 100.
> 
> Got this G.Skill memory stable at 13-13-14-28-1T at 2666, or it would have been 2666 with 100 BCLK, but at 104 BCLK the memory now runs at 2776. Not too shabby. At these timings it's outperforming what it did at 16-16-16-38-2T at 3200 too. I'm really stoked about the CAS 13 and 1T. The whole rig feels very smooth and responsive.
> 
> 
> 
> I kept bumping bulk slowly, and also kept throwing errors in Aida64... Come to find out, Ram slot 1 pooped out last night and had issues when I first set everything up, so I am going to try again, and see if I can stretch it's legs with bclk. I made it comfortable to 103 last time.
> 
> My only question is, will bclk adjustments have any noticeable effect on temperatures? If so, I want to make sure I am monitoring them even closer.
Click to expand...

Was it slot B1? My slot B1 only reaches 2800MHz then stops reporting at higher clocks. It's OK for now, though, since I get better test results anyway by keeping my memory clock lower than that and tightening latencies instead (currently 13-13-14-28-1T).

BCLK adjustments *will* noticeably affect your temperature in proportion to how much they increase your cpu and cache speeds. So of course a 1% bump in BCLK won't increase your temperatures as much as increasing your CPU multipliers by 1, since +1 multiplier is adding 100Mhz, while +1 BCLK is only adding around 45Mhz, depending. But you get the idea.

I wonder what caused your Aida errors, but my first guesses would be inadequate voltage to cores, to cache, to system agent, or possibly the overall cpu input voltage.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kastor16*
> 
> Yes benching and stressing works fine for me as well. It does seem to be a limitation of some software but the games most definitely could use it.
> 
> The example of SuperPI is perfect. It is a single threaded app and when calculating to 1m I would get 15seconds with SpeedStep on. With SpeedStep off it would go down to 8.7seconds. This behavior appears to be echoed by some games.
> 
> It isn't resource heavy enough to clock the CPU up but it most definitely can benefit the extra multipliers. Just wondering if anyone else is working around this issue?


You could set the minimum processor state to 100% in the windows advanced power settings when you need it.


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkiMountaineer*
> 
> Was it slot B1? My slot B1 only reaches 2800MHz then stops reporting at higher clocks. It's OK for now, though, since I get better test results anyway by keeping my memory clock lower than that and tightening latencies instead (currently 13-13-14-28-1T).
> 
> BCLK adjustments *will* noticeably affect your temperature in proportion to how much they increase your cpu and cache speeds. So of course a 1% bump in BCLK won't increase your temperatures as much as increasing your CPU multipliers by 1, since +1 multiplier is adding 100Mhz, while +1 BCLK is only adding around 45Mhz, depending. But you get the idea.
> 
> I wonder what caused your Aida errors, but my first guesses would be inadequate voltage to cores, to cache, to system agent, or possibly the overall cpu input voltage.


Tried bumping voltage and many other things. Slot A1 on the EVGA x99 Micro (far left slot) was the one that just died last night. I an running in the far right slot now, B1 I think, and it runs perfect, no errors.


----------



## SkiMountaineer

Sorry about that, Scarlet-Tech -- I was forgetting this was not one of my ASUS-specific forums so our slot labels may be different. On my ASUS X99-E WS, B1 is the first one strongly recommended, almost required, for single sticks of memory. Then B1 and D1 for two, and add in A1 and C1 for four-way. So it didn't mean anything after all for me to ask you which slot since we're on different manufacturers.


----------



## Kastor16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> You could set the minimum processor state to 100% in the windows advanced power settings when you need it.


That fixed it, thank you.

In case there are any gamers reading I highly suggest you set up a shortcut to switch power plans, I have it bound to a macro key on my keyboard.

I was just testing out Borderlands 2 and I observed that individually each core would constantly change frequency like the game was being passed along all the cores. This lead to a constant fluctuation in frame rate. Switch to the high power plan and the frames jumped up, the extent will obviously vary depending on your overclock, but more importantly it became a constant frame rate.

Anything with good multi threading should be fine, as setting Borderlands 2 affinity to only 4 Cores also relieved the issue. Hope this helps some gamers here to get a smoother experience when they're not benching.


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Hehehehe, it happens.


----------



## erase

167 strap is unstable using the same values as the 125 strap, only thing I change was the mutlipler of the core/cache/memory therefore the speeds are exactly the same.

At the moment I can run OCCT then the machine freezes, if doesn't BSOD, just freezes with whatever is displayed on the desktop until I force power button it off.

What is the trick to maintain stable 167 strap?


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erase*
> 
> 167 strap is unstable using the same values as the 125 strap, only thing I change was the mutlipler of the core/cache/memory therefore the speeds are exactly the same.
> 
> At the moment I can run OCCT then the machine freezes, if doesn't BSOD, just freezes with whatever is displayed on the desktop until I force power button it off.
> 
> What is the trick to maintain stable 167 strap?


...depends on your specific chip to a large degree ...one way to find out for sure is to try strap167 at one multiplier lower than you 'almost' have it stable at, and also choose a slower memory profile that is known to work (2666, 2800, 3000 etc) depending on your RAM kit's normal speed...if you can't get it working 100% with those steps, then you might be better off w/ strap125 and may be a bit of BCLK on top


----------



## Silent Scone

try nudging cache offset. As above though some chips just won't do that much BCLK


----------



## erase

So basically what you are saying is 167 is hit and miss, with some chips not able to do 167 and some can.

I am running it a stock 3000 and cache at 3000, with memory at 2666 CL14.

Running straps 125 and 167 is giving me better control over voltage, and at long as I am not over x30 multiplier then I can fully disable turbo, thus zero turbo voltage and can use offset fully independently which is giving me greater control over thermals.

Disabling turbo at this point is looking key to shave off voltage and drop my temps. I am trying for greater core and a locked down standard cache. I have been hindered by the cache voltage adding to much heat.

Problem I have with 125 strap is that I can only max out at x30 for 3750 MHz core which not high enough.

167 with mutliplier x30 will be 5000 MHz core, which pretty much means I can shoot anywhere in between.


----------



## HiTechPixel

Should my Uncore/Cache Ratio have the same minimum/maximum values? Or should I put the minimum value as 12 so that it drops down to the same speed as the core clock?


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

@SkiMountaineer

@Joa3d43

@Silent Scone

Holy Schnikes.. Only a few minutes into the stress test, so it could still crash, Aida64 still and will take some good suggestions for more test, but I am currently at:

BCLK 101
Multiplier 45
Override Voltage Target 1.200 with Offset +160

have touched 75c once so far. Ram is at stock, with one stick in slot 3. This is craziness how low the voltage is compared to the voltage that Auto was feeding this chip. Joa3d43 was right to tell me to turn it off. Now to figure out offset so that it will downclock. Hopefully all of my issues were with the ram slot itself 

I greatly appreciate the help. You three have provided 100x more help in 24 hours than EVGA has in 2 weeks.


----------



## erase

I am running my cache voltage at 0.9v at 3000 MHz. Lower if I can (works lower at 125), control totally by offset so never goes over 0.9v but can still drop down a tiny bit. Finding that getting the cache voltage down is cutting the heat down.

Adaptive cache voltage looks like its is failing (no POST) in conjunction with turbo enabled. Hence the reason I want turbo off completely and adjust via offset only.

If I can obtain 167 strap stable (stock cache speed with low voltage) then I am confident that I can do 4.0 to maybe 4.2 under OCCT stress test using an air cooler, without thermal overload.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiTechPixel*
> 
> Should my Uncore/Cache Ratio have the same minimum/maximum values? Or should I put the minimum value as 12 so that it drops down to the same speed as the core clock?


Put the minimum to auto and enter the maximum one.
On 5930k this settings does not work on X99 Deluxe while on 125strap.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erase*
> 
> 167 strap is unstable using the same values as the 125 strap, only thing I change was the mutlipler of the core/cache/memory therefore the speeds are exactly the same.
> 
> At the moment I can run OCCT then the machine freezes, if doesn't BSOD, just freezes with whatever is displayed on the desktop until I force power button it off.
> 
> What is the trick to maintain stable 167 strap?


no tricks, clock modulation is completely different at 167. focus on pcie and dmi. what you describe above is typical when cache voltage is too low, or cache multi is too high.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> no tricks, clock modulation is completely different at 167. focus on pcie and dmi. what you describe above is typical when cache voltage is too low, or cache multi is too high.


or ram is not stable.


----------



## HiTechPixel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> Put the minimum to auto and enter the maximum one.
> On 5930k this settings does not work on X99 Deluxe while on 125strap.


Thanks. I have the 5820K and Asus Rampage V Extreme, so I'll give it a try!


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiTechPixel*
> 
> Thanks. I have the 5820K and Asus Rampage V Extreme, so I'll give it a try!


Ok, please let me know if rampage + 5820k has the problem I described.
To check the effect of the multiplier you set in bios (using 125strap) you can use CPUz or XTU, don't trust what the bios says until you don't see it on the OS.


----------



## HiTechPixel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> Ok, please let me know if rampage + 5820k has the problem I described.
> To check the effect of the multiplier you set in bios (using 125strap) you can use CPUz or XTU, don't trust what the bios says until you don't see it on the OS.


Forgot to mention I'm on the 100 Strap so I might not even have the problem at all.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiTechPixel*
> 
> Forgot to mention I'm on the 100 Strap so I might not even have the problem at all.


the problem happen on X99 Deluxe while using 5930k on 125strap.
on 100 strap you should not have any problem at all.


----------



## HiTechPixel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> the problem happen on X99 Deluxe while using 5930k on 125strap.
> on 100 strap you should not have any problem at all.


Nice, I'll give it a try. Will setting it to AUTO make it so that in idle it's low and during load it's at maximum?


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiTechPixel*
> 
> Nice, I'll give it a try. Will setting it to AUTO make it so that in idle it's low and during load it's at maximum?


this is the way how it should work if the board + CPU configuration works well.


----------



## HiTechPixel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> this is the way how it should work if the board + CPU configuration works well.


Will try, thanks!


----------



## Darius510

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> Put the minimum to auto and enter the maximum one.
> On 5930k this settings does not work on X99 Deluxe while on 125strap.


Tried setting it to auto instead of 12, and the offset actually drops the voltage at idle now. Nice.


----------



## HiTechPixel

My VCCIN is really persistent. Can't seem to comfortably lower it than 1.9 to get a stable overclock.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiTechPixel*
> 
> My VCCIN is really persistent. Can't seem to comfortably lower it than 1.9 to get a stable overclock.


And?

The first thing I did was increase VCCIN to 1.9. Anything below is potentially going to cause problems anyway in most cases.


----------



## Praz

Hello

From a post I made at ROG:

Quote:


> Proper VCCIN voltage is dependant on several settings such as CPU speed and voltage, cache speed and voltage and to a lesser extent SA and IO voltages. Though DRAM voltage is external to the processor the amount of installed ram, speed and timings can also have an influence on the needed VCCIN voltage because of loading.
> 
> The following is assuming active cooling across the VRM section of the motherboard. Set VCCIN to 1.90V and LLC to Level 8. Make the necessary adjustments for stability at your desired CPU, cache and memory speeds and timings. Once stability is found slightly lower VCORE and increase VCCIN in 0.010V steps. If still stable continue lowering VCORE, raising VCCIN and testing for stability until VCORE cannot be lowered any further while remaining stable or 1.95V VCCIN is reached.
> 
> If increasing VCCIN from 1.90V does not allow a lower VCORE VCCIN may already be higher than needed. Lower VCCIN in 0.010V steps while testing for stability. Once instability is reached increase VCCIN at least 0.010V.
> 
> Setting LLC to Level 8 pretty much locks the VCCIN voltage to the same value regardless of load. There is at times an approximate 0.020V droop but the droop and recovery happens quick enough that it is likely not to be seen by software. If the VCCIN voltage is at a low enough value LLC levels from 5 to 7 can be used. The lower the LLC level is the more voltage droop will increase. Moving from LLC Level 8 to a lower setting will require increasing the VCCIN voltage. Keep in mind that droop is a good thing as it helps guard against overshoot during loading. But the amount of droop needs to be balanced against the required set VCCIN voltage.


----------



## HiTechPixel

I see, thanks. I just assumed I could comfortably lower VCCIN below 1.90V without issues. Even with my small overclock (4.3GHz core & 4.3GHz uncore) anything below makes the PC crash.

However I'll give LLC 8 a try because I notice that my VCCIN doesn't stay at 1.90V most of the time.


----------



## HiTechPixel

I'm back. A quick look tells me that by putting my VCCIN or Input Voltage at 1.9V and putting LLC at Level 8 keeps my VCCIN or Input Voltage at 1.904V without any fluctuations, for better or for worse. So I'm pretty happy with that.

There are no drawbacks to using LLC though?


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> From a post I made at ROG:


...as always, very concise and helpful







...a somewhat related question: I enable 'internal over-voltage' for the CPU in the R5E Bios, noting that I run on phase and up to 4.9 or 5 GHz in some benches; what are your thoughts on that Bios setting ?


----------



## SkiMountaineer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> From a post I made at ROG:
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Proper VCCIN voltage is dependant on several settings such as CPU speed and voltage, cache speed and voltage and to a lesser extent SA and IO voltages. Though DRAM voltage is external to the processor the amount of installed ram, speed and timings can also have an influence on the needed VCCIN voltage because of loading.
> 
> The following is assuming active cooling across the VRM section of the motherboard. Set VCCIN to 1.90V and LLC to Level 8. Make the necessary adjustments for stability at your desired CPU, cache and memory speeds and timings. Once stability is found slightly lower VCORE and increase VCCIN in 0.010V steps. If stability returns continue lowering VCORE, raising VCCIN and testing for stability until VCORE cannot be lowered any further while remaining stable or 1.95V VCCIN is reached.
> 
> If increasing VCCIN from 1.90V does not allow a lower VCORE VCCIN may already be higher than needed. Lower VCCIN in 0.010V steps while testing for stability. Once instability is reached increase VCCIN at least 0.010V.
> 
> Setting LLC to Level 8 pretty much locks the VCCIN voltage to the same value regardless of load. There is at times an approximate 0.020V droop but the droop and recovery happens quick enough that it is likely not to be seen by software. If the VCCIN voltage is at a low enough value LLC levels from 5 to 7 can be used. The lower the LLC level is the more voltage droop will increase. Moving from LLC Level 8 to a lower setting will require increasing the VCCIN voltage. Keep in mind that droop is a good thing as it helps guard against overshoot during loading. But the amount of droop needs to be balanced against the required set VCCIN voltage.
Click to expand...

Praz, thank you, this post is golden. It had not occurred to me to test lowering VCore while raising VCCIn at the same time as a technique for sorting out how much is needed of each separately. Because VCore is one of the components that adds together (well, not exactly, but you know) to make up VCCIn, that idea had escaped me before.

Just one question: where you said this --
Quote:


> If stability returns continue lowering VCORE, raising VCCIN and testing for stability until...


Did you mean if *in*stability returns? Because just one sentence earlier you were saying "Once stability is found", so I am confused about your use of the word "returns", since in that context stability was present, not absent, so how could it return.

Thank you.


----------



## Silent Scone

No, why would you want to lower vcore if you've found instability


----------



## SkiMountaineer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiTechPixel*
> 
> There are no drawbacks to using LLC though?


If you use a high enough LLC setting you're not only cancelling out voltage droop entirely, but reversing it, creating voltage boost. In other words not only will your CPU receive more VCCIn than the number you set, but the size of the difference will even increase with increasing MHz. The way ASUS (at least, I don't know about the other mfrs) has set up their LLC the boost is not all that dramatic, or rather it exists mainly at the far upper settings of LLC. As Praz says, even at 8 out of 9 you're pretty close to having LLC cancel out VDroop exactly, resulting in voltage that nearly equals your set value for VCCIn across a range of clock speeds. But I think it's possible that for at least some manufacturers' motherboards, the point at which you pass "equal" and go into boost is in the middle of the LLC range rather than up at the high end, and boards like that could produce a dangerous amount of boost if you take this setting all the way up.

Voltage droop was invented for good reason, to keep sharp voltage transients from killing or degrading your equipment when your VRM attempts the physically impossible task of performing an exactly perfect, square-edged transition from a low voltage to a high one or the opposite. Like a fast car trying to make a perfect 90 degree turn at speed, it just can't no matter how good the tires, engine, and brakes. In that scenario droop is like saying "the faster the car is traveling, the more we're going to hit the brakes coming into a turn to reduce overshoot". And LLC is like saying "yeah we'll hit the brakes of course so we don't roll or skid, but we're going to be on the gas too whenever we can so that we can still corner as fast as possible." Some droop is a good thing but too much droop makes effective overclocking harder and makes you set nominal voltages unpleasantly higher than the actual delivered values will ever be. Therefore some LLC helps with that, but overcompensating is not helpful either. This is why LLC 7 and 8 are generally recommended (in ASUS land at least) for best results. Sometimes when the primary objective is the final stage of energy saving after already determining the highest stable overclock, even lower LLC can save power while remaining stable if you have good enough silicon.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> I enable 'internal over-voltage' for the CPU in the R5E Bios, noting that I run on phase and up to 4.9 or 5 GHz in some benches; what are your thoughts on that Bios setting ?


Hello

Do you mean Internal PLL Voltage? If so I have not found a need to change that setting from default.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkiMountaineer*
> 
> Just one question: where you said this --
> Did you mean if *in*stability returns? Because just one sentence earlier you were saying "Once stability is found", so I am confused about your use of the word "returns", since in that context stability was present, not absent, so how could it return.


Hello

I slightly reworded that to be hopefully less confusing.


----------



## SkiMountaineer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> No, why would you want to lower vcore if you've found instability


That's part of why I was confused, I couldn't make sense of his sentence either way. What you said here is true, but read my quote from Praz too... what is "if stability returns" supposed to mean, when in the sentence before that he says "once stability is found" so at that point how could stability "return" if it's not missing?


----------



## SkiMountaineer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> I slightly reworded that to be hopefully less confusing.


Makes sense now that you changed it to "if stability continues". Thanks!


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Do you mean Internal PLL Voltage? If so I have not found a need to change that setting from default.
> -snip-


...thanks, yeah, the parameter is called 'internal PLL overvoltage'


----------



## PiotrMKG

Hi, today I bought 5960x with new stepping R2 (SR20Q), mine is batch L424B979 will see how it performs hopefully soon, because I'm still building my new rig


----------



## Agent-A01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...thanks, yeah, the parameter is called 'internal PLL overvoltage'


At least on sandybridge and ivy, you only enabled that when you used a high enough multiplier and windows would freeze on loading. Didnt help OC at all just allows you to use higher multis.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> From a post I made at ROG:


thanks Praz. ! Concise and easy to understand.


----------



## Mydog

Getting ready to do some benching











Ambient is -1 C outside


----------



## erase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PiotrMKG*
> 
> Hi, today I bought 5960x with new stepping R2 (SR20Q), mine is batch L424B979 will see how it performs hopefully soon, because I'm still building my new rig


R2 is the only stepping?

http://ark.intel.com/products/82930#@ordering


----------



## centvalny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Getting ready to do some benching
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ambient is -1 C outside


If you have problem with Physics tests @ maximum cpu MHz settings, use pause button on ocpanel to pause and wait until evaporator temp. can reach back to coldest possible before starting PT


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent-A01*
> 
> At least on sandybridge and ivy, you only enabled that when you used a high enough multiplier and windows would freeze on loading. Didnt help OC at all just allows you to use higher multis.


...thanks







- I'll have to dig out Shamino's R5E guide again as I'm looking at higher multis soon w/ a pot


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PiotrMKG*
> 
> Hi, today I bought 5960x with new stepping R2 (SR20Q), mine is batch L424B979 will see how it performs hopefully soon, because I'm still building my new rig
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


i tought all 5960x have the same SR20Q mark on it?


----------



## Gunslinger.

You want bench stable or CPUz stable?









5.966GHz

http://s36.photobucket.com/user/mgorius/media/59664_zpsfc15f727.jpg.html


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *centvalny*
> 
> If you have problem with Physics tests @ maximum cpu MHz settings, use pause button on ocpanel to pause and wait until evaporator temp. can reach back to coldest possible before starting PT


I can do physics test at 5.2 GHz now but scores are all over the place, no consistency


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunslinger.*
> 
> You want bench stable or CPUz stable?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5.966GHz
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://s36.photobucket.com/user/mgorius/media/59664_zpsfc15f727.jpg.html


Finally got a keeper you think? That Vcore though


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> I can do physics test at 5.2 GHz now but scores are all over the place, no consistency


He says like its nothing :-(


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunslinger.*
> 
> You want bench stable or CPUz stable?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5.966GHz
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://s36.photobucket.com/user/mgorius/media/59664_zpsfc15f727.jpg.html


...VERY, VERY NICE








...any cold bugs w/ your 5960X ?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Finally got a keeper you think? That Vcore though


...seen higher vCore (mind you on 4c / 8t Haswell) at over 2.0v w/ LN2


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunslinger.*
> 
> You want bench stable or CPUz stable?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5.966GHz
> 
> http://s36.photobucket.com/user/mgorius/media/59664_zpsfc15f727.jpg.html


over the top.. as usual!


----------



## centvalny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> I can do physics test at 5.2 GHz now but scores are all over the place, no consistency


5.2Ghz with SS is awesome








Most important is from GTs to PTs in full run, some cpu need coldest possible temp. at the start of PT and pause button will help


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *centvalny*
> 
> 5.2Ghz with SS is awesome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most important is from GTs to PTs in full run, some cpu need coldest possible temp. at the start of PT and pause button will help


...in addition, you might want to do a dry run and check core temps ; my phase head also shows -52 @ 20 c ambient but actual cores will go into the plus range during heavy Physics tests; Physics scores that vary wildly might be an 'internal' temp issue...8C Haswell-E heats up much more than 4960X when under such load, yet shows the same minus temps during light loads and GTs..


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...in addition, you might want to do a dry run and check core temps ; my phase head also shows -52 @ 20 c ambient but actual cores will go into the plus range during heavy Physics tests; Physics scores that vary wildly might be an 'internal' temp issue...8C Haswell-E heats up much more than 4960X when under such load, yet shows the same minus temps during light loads and GTs..


Anywhere above 4.6ghz I'm in the +Teens range of temps... But I don't have NEARLY as good of a sample as these guys.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> *Anywhere above 4.6ghz I'm in the +Teens range of temps*... But I don't have NEARLY as good of a sample as these guys.


...even during light loads and GTs ?


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *centvalny*
> 
> 5.2Ghz with SS is awesome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most important is from GTs to PTs in full run, some cpu need coldest possible temp. at the start of PT and pause button will help


I know that and that's why I've moved the SS right by an open window with a fan blowing -1 C air straight into the evap side.



Testing now with lower cache speed just to check if 4.8 GHz is the unstable factor that makes my PT score jump all over the place


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...even during light loads and GTs ?


no thats fully loaded doing whatever.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> no thats fully loaded doing whatever.


...better ! In the end, it's just a question of math; a good single phase can get rid of 300w or so of heat energy, but a 5960X on full load and heavily oc'ed will produce more heat energy than that...also why I reserve my 'hang it all out' runs for pot


----------



## PiotrMKG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erase*
> 
> R2 is the only stepping?
> 
> http://ark.intel.com/products/82930#@ordering


I think there was a M0 stepping with QFRA designation instead SR20Q but I might be wrong


----------



## tistou77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> From a post I made at ROG:


I'm lost with this LLC








If I have not misinterpreted your post, no vdroop is not dangerous ?!

If I put the LLC to 8, I have 1.856v on idle and load (1.85v in bios) with the R5E

Thanks


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Please suggest some really good CPU stress tests that I can run. I am at 1.37v on the max core (1.366 on the lowest) and have had Aida 64 running for 20 hours straight. I would like to put it through the paces on another test or two before I call it the best I can get. I have run Prime95 in the past, but I am not a fan of it at all. I have used it as a test in the past, and even though nothing else can cause a blue screen, p95 would crash the computer, so I prefer to not use that one.

CPU is at 4.55 ghz, and Maximum single core temperature shows 78c.

I did try adjusting the BCLK and if I go above 101, I get errors in Aida64.
I have not touched Uncore yet, as I don't know much about it on this motherboard yet, but I am going to tweak it in the near future.

I am also ordering a new board soon, so overall impressions from users on this forum would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## erase

OCCT is a good one for stress test


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erase*
> 
> OCCT is a good one for stress test


Going to download it now  Thank you.


----------



## Chaython

I'd kill for a 5960x at 5ghz, give me your addresses I'm coming for you! MY PRECIOUS


----------



## Silent Scone

lol most 5960s will do 5ghz.

With the right voltage


----------



## MunneY

Clock isn't the problem...

Its cooling :-D


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chaython*
> 
> I'd kill for a 5960x at 5ghz *<1.35V*, give me your addresses I'm coming for you! MY PRECIOUS


FTFY


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> Clock isn't the problem...
> 
> Its cooling :-D


^^ this ...'stable' voltages per a given MHz (say once past 4.7GHz) change quite dramatically, depending on what cooling I use ...as already mentioned before, what's worse, phase cooling with its lovely 'head' display of - 50++ C can be quite deceiving, at least in heavy PT tests (3D Vantage CPU tests anyone ?) ...I always tests things out w/ Core temp RC7 open during runs to get an idea what PT / CPU tests do re. hottest core > and then I look over at that pot currently mounted on the 4860X RiveBlack









...when I first got my phase, I wore out a 4960 Engineering Sample rather quickly (mind you I wasn't the first user so it already had been tortured)


----------



## kalleklovn12

I'm starting to hate my mobo/cpu. It just WON'T overclock. Whatever i do, it wont boot. Auto-strap, 100strap, and 125 strap. Even when i leave volts on auto it wont boost. Not at 4.2-4.3-4.4-4.5... Argh!!!


----------



## SkiMountaineer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kalleklovn12*
> 
> I'm starting to hate my mobo/cpu. It just WON'T overclock. Whatever i do, it wont boot. Auto-strap, 100strap, and 125 strap. Even when i leave volts on auto it wont boost. Not at 4.2-4.3-4.4-4.5... Argh!!!


kalle, you're probably just missing one or two little settings you might have tried messing with once and then forgot. Reload optimized defaults. Boot up with full optimized defaults, even twice if you need to to make sure everything's totally fine under everything else. Then start building up from there, working on just one thing at a time. Follow the standard 5960X o/c guide posted in the sticky messages at the top of the forum. Start with defaults on your memory and overclock just the cpu, then put the cpu at default and test just the memory, then gradually work on o/c both together. Start all of this with your cache at default and keep it that way until everything else is going well, and o/c the cache only as a final step. Pay close attention to people's recommendations on secondary settings such as disabling SVID and other extra protections that can stop an overclock from working. Make sure you understand the relationship between VCCIn and VCore. Don't try (not at first, at least) to reach high scores on your DRAM at the same time as your CPU. Don't mess with BCLK until after you have done well with multipliers.

If you read here regularly you know all those things. You probably just need to jump back a few steps and start again from what is 100% certain. Also make sure you're very clear on exactly what your specific motherboard's power button does when short pressed, when long pressed, and when held in for 5-10 seconds until it attempts a boot and then stops and resets. If you know this you can avoid 95% of the need to ever open the case and reset CMOS.

Cheers, best of luck. It's not likely that you have already degraded your rig this soon, most people this early in a cycle either kill it or succeed but not much in between. Most of the in between problems like you're reporting are just about not quite enough familiarity with the UEFI settings so far, or possibly assuming you know them based on previous platforms but they behave a little different on X99. I'm confident you'll get right back on track. I tell you all this because I felt the same as you for a week in October.


----------



## SkiMountaineer

In other news...

I'm glad someone's post recently (was it jpmboy? I forget, my bad) motivated me to go back and work on the 125 strap again after the past week at 100. I was enjoying 100 for a while there because it seemed like I was doing better with bumping up the base clock gradually, and made it to 104 which gave me my best results yet (basic water cooling AIO with a 240 rad, so only 45x104 but that was still pretty thrilling for a not-that-hardcore clocker).

So someone recently said that 125 was not just working well for them but really helping them lower their VCore, and that got me excited to experiment some more. Sure enough, it looks like my rig can keep up at 131 x 36 = 4716 just as well as it did at 104 x 45 = 4680. Whoa! I did have to raise VCCIn a little and it's drawing 1.952 now, but apparently my cores are only asking for 1.215 when they used to gulp down 1.325. That's ridiculous!

In fact that's so ridiculous that I suspect my stability may be only in the hour range and I'll have to test long term. But to even get this far is eye opening. Maybe 167 next....


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chaython*
> 
> I'd kill for a 5960x at 5ghz, give me your addresses I'm coming for you! MY PRECIOUS


lol - better bring an army with you.


----------



## kalleklovn12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkiMountaineer*
> 
> Cheers, best of luck. It's not likely that you have already degraded your rig this soon, most people this early in a cycle either kill it or succeed but not much in between. Most of the in between problems like you're reporting are just about not quite enough familiarity with the UEFI settings so far, or possibly assuming you know them based on previous platforms but they behave a little different on X99. I'm confident you'll get right back on track. I tell you all this because I felt the same as you for a week in October.


Thanks man. I'll try. +rep

Edit: Stable 4.5 at 1.320v. NICE! Finally. Thanks again SkiMountaneer!


----------



## SkiMountaineer

Here we go so far.... Anything over 70k memory read bandwidth and under 60ns latency gets me into that "I really love how responsive this computer is right now" zone, so 74k and 52.5ms == happy town!

Also, 89122 on MemTweakIt... I know that's a not terribly important or meaningful rating to bother with, but it's fun to see it get this high when it was in the low to mid 70s if I made no real effort on memory tweaking. I know it's a score than can be manipulated but I have not tried to do that, just tried to get everything set for speed.

Now I gotta see if I can get more cores to 36x and go back to stress testing CPU and not just memory. Must be why a mere 1.215 VCore and 1.127 VCache are still working easily.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkiMountaineer*
> 
> ...131 x 36 = 4716 just as well as it did at 104 x 45 = 4680. Whoa! I did have to raise VCCIn a little and it's drawing 1.952 now, but apparently my cores are only asking for 1.215 when they used to gulp down 1.325. That's ridiculous!


4.7GHz at 1.215V? Am I reading that right?


----------



## SkiMountaineer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> Am I reading that right?


It's not what it seems, my description was not complete enough.

My current setup does not allow all cores to turbo to x36 and hit that speed, only some. Under 8-core load I'm still down in the 4400s, hope to get that up to 4500+. It's a little behind since I started over today from the 125 strap.

Sorry for the confusion, I should be careful to explain numbers fully.

Edit a while later

Update: I switched to a more sane 4.6 non-turbo across all cores and that pulls 1.34 VCore which makes a lot more sense.

So the real breakdown is: I can get 4.7 stable, but can't hit 4.7 for any useful length of time with safe temperatures (like anyone else with a basic AIO water cooler + a 240 radiator). 4.6 is reasonable for Photoshop, and stable, but I wouldn't run it flat-out 24/7 because high 80s core temps. 4.5 seems fine for full time, staying under 85C.


----------



## SkiMountaineer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kalleklovn12*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SkiMountaineer*
> 
> Cheers, best of luck. It's not likely that you have already degraded your rig this soon, most people this early in a cycle either kill it or succeed but not much in between. Most of the in between problems like you're reporting are just about not quite enough familiarity with the UEFI settings so far, or possibly assuming you know them based on previous platforms but they behave a little different on X99. I'm confident you'll get right back on track. I tell you all this because I felt the same as you for a week in October.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks man. I'll try. +rep
> 
> Edit: Stable 4.5 at 1.320v. NICE! Finally. Thanks again SkiMountaneer!
Click to expand...

Great to hear, that's much more like it!


----------



## erase

What I don't understand is how anyone can get to 4.5 - 4.6 using 1.3v with a basic AIO 240 water kit, when reviews of such kits have the about the thermal performance as highend air coolers. I can only realistic get to 3.8 at low voltages of 1.05v under stress tests, any more results in thermal overload. The Noctua D14 is a decent cooler when compared to an AIO water cooler.


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erase*
> 
> What I don't understand is how anyone can get to 4.5 - 4.6 using 1.3v with a basic AIO 240 water kit, when reviews of such kits have the about the thermal performance as highend air coolers. I can only realistic get to 3.8 at low voltages of 1.05v under stress tests, any more results in thermal overload. The Noctua D14 is a decent cooler when compared to an AIO water cooler.


I would almost bet, after stress testing at 4.5 with 1.37v and seeing how it can almost bring a 360mm and 240mm in the same loop to their knees, that most of these entries are people booting, Validating the CPUz and then logging off... It makes their e-peen much bigger. No stress testing required.

On top of that, ambients are going to influence a lot. I see skimountaineers post about 4.5 at 85c, which is still really high, but I wouldn't put past that he pushes his stuff. I doubt everyone does that though.

Like the 4.9ghz entry, on water, with 1.54v or something like that... If phase change is being brought into the positives with a starting point of -50c, using a little over 1.45v usually, how is it even remotely possible to run 1.5 anything with water. 1.4+ is a lot on water.


----------



## ebhsimon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> I would almost bet, after stress testing at 4.5 with 1.37v and seeing how it can almost bring a 360mm and 240mm in the same loop to their knees, that most of these entries are people booting, Validating the CPUz and then logging off... It makes their e-peen much bigger. No stress testing required.
> 
> On top of that, ambients are going to influence a lot. I see skimountaineers post about 4.5 at 85c, which is still really high, but I wouldn't put past that he pushes his stuff. I doubt everyone does that though.
> 
> Like the 4.9ghz entry, on water, with 1.54v or something like that... If phase change is being brought into the positives with a starting point of -50c, using a little over 1.45v usually, how is it even remotely possible to run 1.5 anything with water. 1.4+ is a lot on water.


I've got an AIO 280mm cpu cooler. Realistically, what kind of volts would I be able to sustain? 1.35V on an i5 4670k gets to about 79C in prime95 small FFT.


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebhsimon*
> 
> I've got an AIO 280mm cpu cooler. Realistically, what kind of volts would I be able to sustain? 1.35V on an i5 4670k gets to about 79C in prime95 small FFT.


I am honestly not sure. If you get a golden chip, you could be easily hitting 4.5ghz at 1.2v like some other people (lucky mother...) or you could get a regular chip, like I have, and it run hot.

You won't know until you have the cpu on hand and see how it overclocks.


----------



## ebhsimon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> I am honestly not sure. If you get a golden chip, you could be easily hitting 4.5ghz at 1.2v like some other people (lucky mother...) or you could get a regular chip, like I have, and it run hot.
> 
> You won't know until you have the cpu on hand and see how it overclocks.


In your Rig description it says you have a few radiators, and on the leaderboard you're running 4.5Ghz @ 1.4v.
I'm okay with running it to 85-90C in stress tests, since when playing games it'll be at least 20C cooler. No game manages to push my i5 over 60-ish degrees, but that could possibly be due to the lack of hyperthreading.
However I don't think I'd be able to sustain 1.4v with a $130 280mm AIO. Maybe 1.2? I don't think many people would know. If my AIO can't take the heat I might have to get a case which supports thick radiators and get a custom loop going for the CPU.
Do you know if 5960Xs run hotter than 5820Ks?


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebhsimon*
> 
> In your Rig description it says you have a few radiators, and on the leaderboard you're running 4.5Ghz @ 1.4v.
> I'm okay with running it to 85-90C in stress tests, since when playing games it'll be at least 20C cooler. No game manages to push my i5 over 60-ish degrees, but that could possibly be due to the lack of hyperthreading.
> However I don't think I'd be able to sustain 1.4v with a $130 280mm AIO. Maybe 1.2? I don't think many people would know. If my AIO can't take the heat I might have to get a case which supports thick radiators and get a custom loop going for the CPU.
> Do you know if 5960Xs run hotter than 5820Ks?


5960x has 2 more cores, so I would almost guarantee that two chips, at the same frequency and voltage, that the 8 core is going to be warmer.

My signatures are off as well. My main rig is using a 3930 while I test the 5960. The 1440 was using auto voltage as well. I am currently at 4.54 @ 1.37v and going to keep slowly nudging, especially once I get a new motherboard.


----------



## SkiMountaineer

I'll have to post some long-term test results with emphasis on thermals. I've done the tests so far but haven't saved them yet since I've still been experimenting and changing settings so frequently. I'm definitely not in it for the e-peen, especially not on a single 240 radiator!

Check out the Enermax Liqtech 240, though, it has tested really well compared to other all-in-one closed loop coolers. It's rated to disperse over 300 watts continuously, though when they claim that they don't say at what ambient temperature and top-out temperature. But speaking loosely, at least, it fits with my experience with the unit so far. Ai Suite seems to believe I'm running somewhere around 300 watts in the cpu package when I stress test all 8 cores at 100% at 4.6GHz, so that's in the ballpark, at least, for the cooler.

You may be right that I'll still uncover a surprise instability-after-many-hours that I still haven't caught yet with 4.6 around 1.35 Vcore. Totally could happen. So far I've run 4.5 overnight and have only run 4.6 in a stress test for a single hour. But that hour was at least during afternoon ambient temps, and we're still getting 23C ambient daytime temps where I live in northern California.

I suspect that ultimately I'll find that 4.6 GHz leads to temps on this build that I would not care to run constantly even though they would not actually melt anything. 4.4 to 4.5 seems more like the 24/7 limit for longevity with what I've got here. But with my actual usage pattern I could run 4.6 and essentially never generate the heat I'm afraid of since my 100% load times tend to last under a minute and only happen < 20 times per hour.


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkiMountaineer*
> 
> I'll have to post some long-term test results with emphasis on thermals. I've done the tests so far but haven't saved them yet since I've still been experimenting and changing settings so frequently. I'm definitely not in it for the e-peen, especially not on a single 240 radiator!


I don't want you to think I was saying you were in it for the epeen, just mentioning that some may be. I believe your tests over some that are submitting outrageous voltages, basically.

As far as my chip, it also may just run really hot. I have thought about the fact that people bake the CPUs to solder them to the IHS... I have been a little curious, just thinking at this time, if I were to bake it, if there would be the possibility of a slightly better bond to increase thermal transfer.

Now, Enermax is a company I will GLADLY trust with cooling my stuff. I do not like their fans, as I feel like they are flimsy, but I ran a meager ELC120 on my 3770k and 4770k for over a year, and it worked like a dream, keeping both very cool.


----------



## SkiMountaineer

I didn't mean to single you out with my post either







Thank you, though, that's also nice of you to say.

I was very pleasantly surprised from the very first boot with this Enermax Liqtech 240 unit. I remember powering up for the first time and seeing the CPU idle temperature go to match the motherboard temperature, and that was something new for me, was used to running at least 10C between the two even at idle on air. But then I always suspected that my old i7-920 ran hot!


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

I know that you weren't trying to say anything. I just wanted to clarify for others in case they were wondering as well.

I have my 5960 on its second 24 hours stress test right now. Yesterday was Aida64 uninterrupted and now Intel XTU is at 21hours 40 minutes.

Max temp with Aida was 78c on one core and 69c on the coldest core.
XTU seems to be 60c with everything sticking around the 64c maximum range.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkiMountaineer*
> 
> Here we go so far.... Anything over 70k memory read bandwidth and under 60ns latency gets me into that "I really love how responsive this computer is right now" zone, so 74k and 52.5ms == happy town!
> 
> Also, 89122 on MemTweakIt... I know that's a not terribly important or meaningful rating to bother with, but it's fun to see it get this high when it was in the low to mid 70s if I made no real effort on memory tweaking. I know it's a score than can be manipulated but I have not tried to do that, just tried to get everything set for speed.
> 
> Now I gotta see if I can get more cores to 36x and go back to stress testing CPU and not just memory. Must be why a mere 1.215 VCore and 1.127 VCache are still working easily.


refresh interval makes a big impact on efficiency rating but nothing like you're probably lead to believe


----------



## SkiMountaineer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> I have my 5960 on its second 24 hours stress test right now. Yesterday was Aida64 uninterrupted and now Intel XTU is at 21hours 40 minutes.
> 
> Max temp with Aida was 78c on one core and 69c on the coldest core.
> XTU seems to be 60c with everything sticking around the 64c maximum range.


That's great!

What (if anything) do people do about a difference between cores? Counting from 0 to 7 on my 5960X, cores 3 and 5 are 5C hotter than average and 10C hotter than the coolest ones. I've redone the TIM and cooler mount once with extra care to thinness, even distribution, and even pressure, and after that the heat difference among the cores is exactly the same so it seems maybe there's little I can do. Hard mods like delidding will remain only a dream for me with a $1K processor.


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkiMountaineer*
> 
> That's great!
> 
> What (if anything) do people do about a difference between cores? Counting from 0 to 7 on my 5960X, cores 3 and 5 are 5C hotter than average and 10C hotter than the coolest ones. I've redone the TIM and cooler mount once with extra care to thinness, even distribution, and even pressure, and after that the heat difference among the cores is exactly the same so it seems maybe there's little I can do. Hard mods like delidding will remain only a dream for me with a $1K processor.


Delidding is only for a true professional when it comes to the x99 platform, just like all other E designated products. There is solder between the IHS and the die... It is on there pretty much permanently.

There really isn't much you can do with the difference, as far as I know. I was curious about baking it, to cause the solder to rebond, but I am terrified that it would burn up honestly.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> refresh interval makes a big impact on efficiency rating but nothing like you're probably lead to believe


...yeah, and over @ Rog / Asus, they also pointed out that Memtweakit should probably reverse the score impact of dram refresh interval; a lower number there gives you a big boost in Memtweakit scores, but a lower interval really means that your CPU's IMC gets hammered much more

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> Delidding is only for a true professional when it comes to the x99 platform, just like all other E designated products. There is solder between the IHS and the die... It is on there pretty much permanently.
> 
> There really isn't much you can do with the difference, as far as I know. I was curious about baking it, to cause the solder to rebond, but I am terrified that it would burn up honestly.


...I delidded my 3770K, and once was enough...anyways, delidding a Haswell-E w / its solder is a really bad idea (the 'dead' one in the pic shown on guru3d's site was an ES chip I think)


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...yeah, and over @ Rog / Asus, they also pointed out that Memtweakit should probably reverse the score impact of dram refresh interval; a lower number there gives you a big boost in Memtweakit scores, but a lower interval really means that your CPU's IMC gets hammered much more
> ...I delidded my 3770K, and once was enough...anyways, delidding a Haswell-E w / its solder is a really bad idea (the 'dead' one in the pic shown on guru3d's site was an ES chip I think)


I will delid every non-soldered chip I can, because I enjoyed doing it, lol.

*P.S. I was terrified, but it was fun.*




Also, getting ready, in just under 2 hours, to start the OCCT Stress test for 24 hours on the 5960x. Is there any other highly recommended tests to run?

The CPU will get the most Radiator space to itself. :-D They are very thin cores for the Radiator, so it isn't as bad as it could have been for overkill.



Here, take this into consideration, She's killing me.


----------



## nyxagamemnon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> From a post I made at ROG:


Still doing testing but so far increasing the input voltage by .30 has allowed me to drop my vcore from 1.330 adaptive to 1.280 adaptive. I'm at 1.940 llc8 input. Seems to be working well.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> I will delid every non-soldered chip I can, *because I enjoyed doing it, lol.
> 
> *P.S. I was terrified, but it was fun.**
> 
> -snip-


...well, when I deliddded with a razor blade, the score was razor blade 1 - index finger 0 ...but the delidding plus CLU brought temps down by over 20 c on water, so it was kind of worth it as that 3770K CPU could hit 5.3 GHz in benching on water with low temps, never mind its IMC that handled ddr3 up to 3000...not bad for an Ivy



...after the 3770K, there was that rather unique 3970X that not only handled strap 167 when needed, but also had a super-strong IMC that ran 2666 and tight timings with ease per pic below (unusual for SB-Es), it's daily speed was 5.125 GHz and some benching at 5.2 - 5.3 GHz on water (it's now on pasture as my '24/7' work / play machine)...given your earlier discussion here, this is still somewhat competitive today...:



...but all of them had something in common, strong IMC and a low voltage > low temps...that if anything is even more important for Haswell-E w/ its 8 cores...temp control is everything with those monsters.

Simply put, think of two steps: the first is taking a non-oc'ed 5960X at 3.5 GHz and increase voltage from 1v or so to 1.45v @ 100% load > obviously wattage / heat goes up accordingly, and that's before you increased speed by one iota...now boost it up to 4.9 GHz or so at that voltage (if not higher)...barbeque time...

...anyways, great to see that you're having some fun w/ your build now after some initial problems, and your dog seems to like it, too







...nice pics and video, btw


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...well, when I deliddded with a razor blade, the score was razor blade 1 - index finger 0 ...but the delidding plus CLU brought temps down by over 20 c on water, so it was kind of worth it as that 3770K CPU could hit 5.3 GHz in benching on water with low temps, never mind its IMC that handled ddr3 up to 3000...not bad for an Ivy
> 
> 
> 
> ..


OUCH! I Did Vice and Hammer method with the 4770k I had, and set it up wrong.. The PCB was on the Vice, and when I hit it, it caused damage to the PCB.. I hit it 4 times total. and it STILL worked afterward, for some reason. I heard of the Vice only method, and the sound it makes when the bond is broken between the PCB, sealant (actual name escapes me, lol) and the IHS, it is Terrifying.. I heard the pop, and didn't say anything, but I could swear that it had broken in two.. well.. I guess it actually had, but I thought the PCB broken, not the Bond. Temp drops were 18c on the 3770k and the 4770k was 31c!!!! It went from running 85c in winter to being able to run in the low 60's during summer... I was extremely happy with the results.

I did see where a user had lapped his 3930k (i think it was) down to the Die... so, he had a bar die mount.. That I wouldn't do, because it had to take at least a week, lol. I will look for the picture, because it was really clean looking.


----------



## erase

If I was to get 360 rad namely the EK Coolstream 360, would this be enough to cool a 5960 at around 4.4 or 4.5 with about 1.3v?

http://www.ekwb.com/shop/radiators-fans-accessories/radiators/ek-coolstream-pe-360-triple.html


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erase*
> 
> If I was to get 360 rad namely the EK Coolstream 360, would this be enough to cool a 5960 at around 4.4 or 4.5 with about 1.3v?
> 
> http://www.ekwb.com/shop/radiators-fans-accessories/radiators/ek-coolstream-pe-360-triple.html


I would definitely think so. The 360 I use is only 30mm thick, so it doesn't get a whole lot of heat dissipation like I would like. The core is only about 23-25 mm thick as well..

The EK radiators are very nice, in my own opinion. I have two, but they are SO thick compared to others, so just make sure have enough room for it to fit.

P.S. 48 hours of stress testing so far. on to 72 with OCCT.


----------



## erase

Well I hope so, the EK 360 PE is thin at just 38mm, it does have more fins at FPI 38, although only holds 200ml of water. Not sure how effective it would actually be?

EK do have an older model very thick rad at 64mm, which is the EK 360 XTX, this holds about x2.5 more water at 510ml, fin are down at FPI 11. Would think this will be the better of the two, problem is finding a case to fit this in, and think won't be able to run it top mounted?

Are you using a single 360 rad only 30mm for your OCCT testing, what speed and voltage?


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Is the 5960 Not Linpack friendly? If I let the CPU run at 100% on OCCT, without linpack, it is fine. If I turn on Linpack, the CPU seems to lock up pretty quick. No BSOD or shutdown, it just stops.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...yeah, and over @ Rog / Asus, they also pointed out that Memtweakit should probably reverse the score impact of dram refresh interval; a lower number there gives you a big boost in Memtweakit scores, but a lower interval really means that your CPU's IMC gets hammered much more
> ...I delidded my 3770K, and once was enough...anyways, delidding a Haswell-E w / its solder is a really bad idea (the 'dead' one in the pic shown on guru3d's site was an ES chip I think)


lol - I did my 3770K with a hammer, vise and drift. took all of 30 sec... but hours to get the courage to hit my cpu with a hammer. (I think I was one of the first in that experiment)


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> Is the 5960 Not Linpack friendly? If I let the CPU run at 100% on OCCT, without linpack, it is fine. If I turn on Linpack, the CPU seems to lock up pretty quick. No BSOD or shutdown, it just stops.


lol - you are tripping the prochot saftey. or your settings can't deliver the stupidly high current to the cpu. try a lower OC or even stock.


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> lol - you are tripping the prochot saftey. or your settings can't deliver the stupidly high current to the cpu. try a lower OC or even stock.


Stupidly high..  Intel wasn't nice enough to sell me one that wouldn't run on stock voltage at 4.5ghz LOL. I will try stock settings later. I need to start pushing the uncore as well.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> Stupidly high..  Intel wasn't nice enough to sell me one that wouldn't run on stock voltage at 4.5ghz LOL. I will try stock settings later. I need to start pushing the uncore as well.


what clocks and voltage are you trying to run linpac with?


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> what clocks and voltage are you trying to run linpac with?


45 multiplier, 101 BCLK, Adaptive 1.100v Target +250 offset to equal out to 1.377v maximum noted.

So, in shot 1.377v for a 4.545ghz clock. (I know nothing about linpac, so that is why I am asking before messing something up.)


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> 45 multiplier, 101 BCLK, Adaptive 1.100v Target +250 offset to equal out to 1.377v maximum noted.
> 
> So, in shot 1.377v for a 4.545ghz clock. (I know nothing about linpac, so that is why I am asking before messing something up.)


I'd stick with stressors that are less of a power virus. Intel XTU, realbench, aid64, and even 16x memtest on your ram - gives the cache a very good workout. I'll give IBT 10 runs, but doesn't do anything more than heat things up.


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I'd stick with stressors that are less of a power virus. Intel XTU, realbench, aid64, and even 16x memtest on your ram - gives the cache a very good workout. I'll give IBT 10 runs, but doesn't do anything more than heat things up.


Got it. XTU and Aida did great. Going to get real bench now.


----------



## HiTechPixel

I was very, very disappointed by my 5820K. Didn't perform well at all. So I'm going to get a 5960X.

What is the average overclock?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> Got it. XTU and Aida did great. Going to get real bench now.


XTU stress right? not the short benchmark. But good eitherway!







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiTechPixel*
> 
> I was very, very disappointed by my 5820K. Didn't perform well at all. So I'm going to get a 5960X.
> 
> What is the average overclock?


4.5GHz


----------



## erase

240mm rad will be so much easier to top mount in a case. Would a 38mm thick rad that is 240mm cut it for just 5960 or is that expecting to much?


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erase*
> 
> 240mm rad will be so much easier to top mount in a case. Would a 38mm thick rad that is 240mm cut it for just 5960 or is that expecting to much?


Depends on your expectations, as well as the particular rad/fan combo you are planning to use.


----------



## erase

I would expect with a 240mm x 38mm rad for CPU only 4.2 - 4.4 running 24/7 to cope under stress test no more than 80c. Then I would be happy to call the stable and run as daily overclock. Question is, if that is realistic or not?


----------



## tistou77

How did you orient your CPU waterblock with your 5xxx?

turn it 90°



or "regular"



" 90° " orientation was best with 49xx (IB-E) but with Haswell-E, I do not know if it's the same

Thanks


----------



## Asmodian

I tried both and I didn't notice a significant difference, if I had to pick I think regular was better but I didn't run a formal study between the two. It was at most a ~1°C difference on each core's temp which is well within my margin of error. I went with 90° because the hoses worked out better.


----------



## nyxagamemnon

What I find insane is the difference upping the Input voltage makes.

1.910 Input Voltage LLC7 1.338V Req to complete Real Bench/Aida Stress.
1.950 Input Selected LLC8, Ding Ding ding 1.275 Volts needed lol.

These Haswell CPU's need a crap ton more tinkering than X79 did. Just from that one post I was able to start moving the Voltage down and increasing the Input.

So a correlation of about .020V Decrease Per .010 Increase of Input. Pretty crazy.

CPU Is @ 4.6 100 Strap.

I tried 4.7 But still no go will boot with like the 1.275 windows etc but not stable tried bumping up even more Vcore but I constantly get 0124X BSOD's Any solutions?/ Went up to the previous 1.338V that I had 4.6 at.


----------



## changboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyxagamemnon*
> 
> What I find insane is the difference upping the Input voltage makes.
> 
> 1.910 Input Voltage LLC7 1.338V Req to complete Real Bench/Aida Stress.
> 1.950 Input Selected LLC8, Ding Ding ding 1.275 Volts needed lol.
> 
> These Haswell CPU's need a crap ton more tinkering than X79 did. Just from that one post I was able to start moving the Voltage down and increasing the Input.
> 
> So a correlation of about .020V Decrease Per .010 Increase of Input. Pretty crazy.
> 
> CPU Is @ 4.6 100 Strap.
> 
> I tried 4.7 But still no go will boot with like the 1.275 windows etc but not stable tried bumping up even more Vcore but I constantly get 0124X BSOD's Any solutions?/ Went up to the previous 1.338V that I had 4.6 at.


From what i read if you put higher your llc like 8 or 9 and higher input voltage = lower voltage needed on cpu BUT you wont get voltage dropon load and its more dangerous so you better keep higher voltage at idle and on load voltage go down lil, keep vdroop always is better for the cpu. Maybe some guys here can be better then me for explain this coz i'am french and my english is limited.


----------



## tCoLL

So my 5960x is rock solid stable at 4 ghz. No extra voltage, just changed the multiplier to x40. I don't know how much more I want to push it because I'd like this chip to last awhile but it is in a custom loop...what do you guys like to keep your temps below for 24/7 usage?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tCoLL*
> 
> So my 5960x is rock solid stable at 4 ghz. No extra voltage, just changed the multiplier to x40. I don't know how much more I want to push it because I'd like this chip to last awhile but it is in a custom loop...what do you guys like to keep your temps below for 24/7 usage?


if your voltages are set at auto, you shuold really check what voltage the MB is running at 4.0. CPUZ is no good for vcore. use HWM or AIDA.


----------



## Blue Screen

Can someone help me with an example offset voltage setup?


----------



## erase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *erase*
> 
> 167 strap is unstable using the same values as the 125 strap, only thing I change was the mutlipler of the core/cache/memory therefore the speeds are exactly the same.
> 
> At the moment I can run OCCT then the machine freezes, if doesn't BSOD, just freezes with whatever is displayed on the desktop until I force power button it off.
> 
> What is the trick to maintain stable 167 strap?
> 
> 
> 
> no tricks, clock modulation is completely different at 167. focus on pcie and dmi. what you describe above is typical when cache voltage is too low, or cache multi is too high.
Click to expand...

Adding extra cache voltage did the trick for me. I have been lowering this as low as possible to keep heat under control, I must of gone to low with offset 0.1v. I have turned off adaptive cache voltage and disabled turbo at strap 167, therefore can dial in offset for cache at 0.15v, which I believe works out to be 0.95v at 3000 MHz on the cache. Just adding 0.05v to the cache brought up my temps under stress around 4-5c.


----------



## SkiMountaineer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blue Screen*
> 
> Can someone help me with an example offset voltage setup?


One simple way to get into Offset Vcore is just, first start with not quite your max overclock so you have a little room to experiment, and boot up with a VCore offset of about +200. That should get you somewhere up into the 4.0-4.5 range. Go along adding another +0.005 per step as needed to reach a good speed. Offset is a little difficult because you kind of have to boot up and apply a load to see for sure what total VCore results from your offset. But you'll get a sense pretty quickly of how much offset gives you how much VCore on your rig.

But having at least tried out offset, you might as well continue right on to Adaptive. Adaptive has one more variable, but in a way it's actually easier to set because it's as simple as adding two voltages: the offset, and the additional voltage to be added at top load. The VRM works out how much to use for in-between loads. Adding up those two gives you the target VCore that you're requesting. Actual delivered voltage will be a little different, but at least in the ballpark.

A decent starting point for adaptive VCore is around +0.175 offset and +1.125 OC voltage, adding up to a total of 1.3v. If for a given core speed you have trouble booting or any trouble at low loads, increase the offset portion. If booting and basic desktop operation is fine but stress tests crash, increase the OC portion. Lean toward having more of the total in the OC part rather than the offset since the offset is constant heat and power and the OC only comes into play as your cores load up. Of course there's not going to be much difference between those two scenarios if you built your rig to just run flat out full steam all the time, but if you're more of the typical gamer or graphics workstation user then you do care about lower temps and quieter cooling whenever you're not at full load.

Obviously you'll adjust all of these numbers (both expected voltages and expected core speeds) upwards if you're running a stronger cooling setup and downward if you have less cooling.


----------



## SkiMountaineer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erase*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *erase*
> 
> 167 strap is unstable using the same values as the 125 strap, only thing I change was the mutlipler of the core/cache/memory therefore the speeds are exactly the same.
> 
> At the moment I can run OCCT then the machine freezes, if doesn't BSOD, just freezes with whatever is displayed on the desktop until I force power button it off.
> 
> What is the trick to maintain stable 167 strap?
> 
> 
> 
> no tricks, clock modulation is completely different at 167. focus on pcie and dmi. what you describe above is typical when cache voltage is too low, or cache multi is too high.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Adding extra cache voltage did the trick for me. I have been lowering this as low as possible to keep heat under control, I must of gone to low with offset 0.1v. I have turned off adaptive cache voltage and disabled turbo at strap 167, therefore can dial in offset for cache at 0.15v, which I believe works out to be 0.95v at 3000 MHz on the cache. Just adding 0.05v to the cache brought up my temps under stress around 4-5c.
Click to expand...

Jpmboy, when you say "focus on pcie and dmi" what do you mean? I mean I know what they are, but what do you mean in terms of settings? Are you saying to just watch the resulting frequencies and stop trying to overclock any farther beyond the point where DMI and PCIe get too crazy?

I've only dabbled a little with 167 and didn't get very far yet but am interested to try again. What i found, and I meant to ask here the other night but I think I forgot and didn't get around to it... 167 is a high enough BCLK that most of us will need low core multipliers, right? But I couldn't get my BIOS to accept core multipliers lower than 31, and any time I tried to set lower mults than that, it automatically turned off Turbo. Seemed like it wanted Turbo disabled and therefore (?) it wanted to sync all cores too. Even after I let it have its way, with turbo off and all cores in sync, I still couldn't set a core multiplier lower than 31 (or was it 30, I forget now).

Is that what I should be seeing or was I doing something wrong? Seemed like I wasn't being allowed to set my core multipliers low enough (for example, x27) to run at "only" 4500Mhz. Am I missing something?


----------



## Blue Screen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkiMountaineer*
> 
> One simple way to get into Offset Vcore is just, first start with not quite your max overclock so you have a little room to experiment, and boot up with a VCore offset of about +200. That should get you somewhere up into the 4.0-4.5 range. Go along adding another +0.005 per step as needed to reach a good speed. Offset is a little difficult because you kind of have to boot up and apply a load to see for sure what total VCore results from your offset. But you'll get a sense pretty quickly of how much offset gives you how much VCore on your rig.
> 
> But having at least tried out offset, you might as well continue right on to Adaptive. Adaptive has one more variable, but in a way it's actually easier to set because it's as simple as adding two voltages: the offset, and the additional voltage to be added at top load. The VRM works out how much to use for in-between loads. Adding up those two gives you the target VCore that you're requesting. Actual delivered voltage will be a little different, but at least in the ballpark.
> 
> A decent starting point for adaptive VCore is around +0.175 offset and +1.125 OC voltage, adding up to a total of 1.3v. If for a given core speed you have trouble booting or any trouble at low loads, increase the offset portion. If booting and basic desktop operation is fine but stress tests crash, increase the OC portion. Lean toward having more of the total in the OC part rather than the offset since the offset is constant heat and power and the OC only comes into play as your cores load up. Of course there's not going to be much difference between those two scenarios if you built your rig to just run flat out full steam all the time, but if you're more of the typical gamer or graphics workstation user then you do care about lower temps and quieter cooling whenever you're not at full load.
> 
> Obviously you'll adjust all of these numbers (both expected voltages and expected core speeds) upwards if you're running a stronger cooling setup and downward if you have less cooling.


Thank you! I went ahead and am giving this a run. I am assuming the offset is always added to the voltage while the turbo vcore is the basis + offset for when the chip turbos? If the chip can handle lower offset would it be wise for me to put most of the voltage on the turbo vcore and lower the offset as low such as .020 offset and 1.25 turbo


----------



## tCoLL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Looks like 1.2307 volts according to AIDA64


----------



## erase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkiMountaineer*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *erase*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *erase*
> 
> 167 strap is unstable using the same values as the 125 strap, only thing I change was the mutlipler of the core/cache/memory therefore the speeds are exactly the same.
> 
> At the moment I can run OCCT then the machine freezes, if doesn't BSOD, just freezes with whatever is displayed on the desktop until I force power button it off.
> 
> What is the trick to maintain stable 167 strap?
> 
> 
> 
> no tricks, clock modulation is completely different at 167. focus on pcie and dmi. what you describe above is typical when cache voltage is too low, or cache multi is too high.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Adding extra cache voltage did the trick for me. I have been lowering this as low as possible to keep heat under control, I must of gone to low with offset 0.1v. I have turned off adaptive cache voltage and disabled turbo at strap 167, therefore can dial in offset for cache at 0.15v, which I believe works out to be 0.95v at 3000 MHz on the cache. Just adding 0.05v to the cache brought up my temps under stress around 4-5c.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jpmboy, when you say "focus on pcie and dmi" what do you mean? I mean I know what they are, but what do you mean in terms of settings? Are you saying to just watch the resulting frequencies and stop trying to overclock any farther beyond the point where DMI and PCIe get too crazy?
> 
> I've only dabbled a little with 167 and didn't get very far yet but am interested to try again. What i found, and I meant to ask here the other night but I think I forgot and didn't get around to it... 167 is a high enough BCLK that most of us will need low core multipliers, right? But I couldn't get my BIOS to accept core multipliers lower than 31, and any time I tried to set lower mults than that, it automatically turned off Turbo. Seemed like it wanted Turbo disabled and therefore (?) it wanted to sync all cores too. Even after I let it have its way, with turbo off and all cores in sync, I still couldn't set a core multiplier lower than 31 (or was it 30, I forget now).
> 
> Is that what I should be seeing or was I doing something wrong? Seemed like I wasn't being allowed to set my core multipliers low enough (for example, x27) to run at "only" 4500Mhz. Am I missing something?
Click to expand...

Been playing around with the 167 strap, it can be fussy to get running. Biggest thing for me was setting both the core and cache to offset only. Keep multi under x30 and also disable turbo, then no pesky turbo voltage to mess with your settings.

Right now I have bump up the core and the cache speed over stock 500 MHz along with voltage to about 1v on both. Under load dips just under 1v to about 0.98-0.99v

Getting rid of turbo has allowed me to get to voltages lower than the stock voltage, therefore can do an under volt with a slight overclock.

My cooling is still limiting me (Noctua D14). I had OCCT running 4GHz at 1.15v, and cache down low at 3GHz and 0.95v. The overall temps came down to about 86c could sustain OCCT without going over 100c (when I was using high cache voltage). However 4GHz is still not to be, the system BSOD halfway though.

Why bother with this at all? Finding a 8 core 24/7 speed and voltage that will be light on power, yet tweaked in other areas to enhance overall system. To stay in the limits of air cooling, with good thermals, quiet system. Having 167 strap stable, will hopefully pave way for water cooling, thus can tweak with just offset, adaptive voltage play havoc with cache voltage settings.

btw. At time of posting OCCT has finished 1 hour run of the screen snipping



Then again, having a high bclk look like it does nothing else (besides allowing me to disable turbo), benchmark on memory are no different and all is relative to the speed of the cache for increased performance which anyone can get at just 100 strap


----------



## ozzy1925

i received my 5960x today it was factory sealed but after opening the box i saw these markings on both side


is that mean i got a used one?


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> i received my 5960x today it was factory sealed but after opening the box i saw these markings on both side
> 
> 
> is that mean i got a used one?


Probably intel checking it before sending it out. If it works and it is fine, then it is fine.


----------



## Blue Screen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> i received my 5960x today it was factory sealed but after opening the box i saw these markings on both side
> 
> 
> is that mean i got a used one?


If it was factory sealed then it's new. The marks are probably from some point of the production.


----------



## ozzy1925

thanks ,i also see these trim markings on the edges.Can anyone confirm you have these?


----------



## devilhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> thanks ,i also see these trim markings on the edges.Can anyone confirm you have these?


yes i have those marks on mine 5960X, and one moment i thinked that that this was my CLU on it, so tryed to clean it with 0 luck


----------



## devilhead

delete.


----------



## Blue Screen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devilhead*
> 
> yes i have those marks on mine 5960X, and one moment i thinked that that this was my CLU on it, so tryed to clean it with 0 luck


Glad I am not the only one. I had the same worry when I received mine.


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> thanks ,i also see these trim markings on the edges.Can anyone confirm you have these?


Mine looks like it had the drips as well.

So, on to fun, silly news. I am still trying to find the ultimate stable spot on this chip. Using offset, I was at 1.100 target +250 offset.. Logically, that equals 1.379 mv on one core, with 1.372 being the low. OCCT still detects errors. So, I go back thinking, eh I'll add more voltage.. +255... nah, lets just go to +252... Guess who is stable 30 minutes in when it wouldn't make it 6 minutes previously... Oh, and the voltages didn't change. Every core reads the same still... HAHAHA. What ever, I give up. Time to order the RVE.

This is what mine looks like.. I think they all have the drip...


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tCoLL*
> 
> Looks like 1.2307 volts according to AIDA64


yeah as I suspected, 1.23V is pretty high for 4.0GHz. with manual overclocking, 1.23V is probably good for 4.3-4.5GHZ.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkiMountaineer*
> 
> Jpmboy, when you say "focus on pcie and dmi" what do you mean? I mean I know what they are, but what do you mean in terms of settings? Are you saying to just watch the resulting frequencies and stop trying to overclock any farther beyond the point where DMI and PCIe get too crazy?
> 
> I've only dabbled a little with 167 and didn't get very far yet but am interested to try again. What i found, and I meant to ask here the other night but I think I forgot and didn't get around to it... 167 is a high enough BCLK that most of us will need low core multipliers, right? But I couldn't get my BIOS to accept core multipliers lower than 31, and any time I tried to set lower mults than that, it automatically turned off Turbo. Seemed like it wanted Turbo disabled and therefore (?) it wanted to sync all cores too. Even after I let it have its way, with turbo off and all cores in sync, I still couldn't set a core multiplier lower than 31 (or was it 30, I forget now).
> 
> Is that what I should be seeing or was I doing something wrong? Seemed like I wasn't being allowed to set my core multipliers low enough (for example, x27) to run at "only" 4500Mhz. Am I missing something?


Yes - you should disable turbo and speed step with multis like 27 or 28x167. I wouldn't get into offset voltages with this strap (tho is will work some). in bios there are settings for bclk and pcie amplitude. setting both to "high" seems to have helped on my rig. I'm running 27x167 right now. the bios will accept it, and disable turbo.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blue Screen*
> 
> Thank you! I went ahead and am giving this a run. I am assuming the offset is always added to the voltage while the turbo vcore is the basis + offset for when the chip turbos? If the chip can handle lower offset would it be wise for me to put most of the voltage on the turbo vcore and lower the offset as low such as .020 offset and 1.25 turbo


----------



## ozzy1925

thanks for the reply guys i am more comfortablenow .I hope i get my ram tomorrow and ready to run my cpu


----------



## C64C

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erase*
> 
> I would expect with a 240mm x 38mm rad for CPU only 4.2 - 4.4 running 24/7 to cope under stress test no more than 80c. Then I would be happy to call the stable and run as daily overclock. Question is, if that is realistic or not?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Depends on your expectations, as well as the particular rad/fan combo you are planning to use.


My AIO Nepton 280L manages to keep my 5820K within decent temperatures.

After 30 minutes of AIDA64 stress test: Max core temps: 75-82 degrees. i7-5820K @ 4.5GHz with 1.33v.

Temps are of course much lower during regular use and gaming.


----------



## Silent Scone

Just thought I'd share my recent memory escapade as you never know it may help others in similar scenarios.

Well I've gone a bit in the opposite direction with this memory. I was trying to hunt down b6 q-code that I was receiving very occasionally still. After thinking everything was fine I disabled memory training entirely as had been rock solid for 3 or 4 weeks. Unsure if disabling training was the reasoning in truth, however I was no longer able to pass stability in any form through Memtest pro a few hours later after doing so.

Even after applying more DRAM voltage.

Cleared CMOS and from scratch and back at command rate 2 3200, have since once again disabled memory training and ran up to 500% 4 times without issue with 1.36v.

All I can think is a DIMM just doesn't want to play ball any more. I'm pretty sure I was right on the edge of stability, as minor changes to seconds would result in memory errors (at the desired voltage - 1.36v). However the sudden instability really doesn't make any sense to me, if the training for example was drifting that much, it's strange it didn't rear it's ugly head sooner.

Previous stable


Current stable


----------



## Creator

Does anyone know how warm the dimms runs at 1.35v+? If the chips are getting smaller much like CPUs, they're going to have larger heat fluxes going through the chips at 1.35v than DDR3. Though it could be a non-issue with ram, I have yet to really try pushing my ram beyond 1.25v.


----------



## Silent Scone

It's definitely not a non issue with RAM. Someone can correct me if I'm wrong but I think all, or at least I know sammy IC is 20nm which is smaller than DDR3, they're clearly designed to run at a lower voltage. I don't necessarily think you need to worry too much at 1.35v but anything over 1.4v I would be keen to keep active airflow.

Edit: Sammy Green DDR3 is 20nm process also, but they also operate around the same voltage. I don't think they particularly like voltage either, as I've managed to kill one with 1.6-7v before


----------



## Jpmboy

1.35V will barely get them to 30C. I have a temp probe inserted into the stick closest to the IO panel. even at 1.4V temps are always <32C during a memtest or realbench run.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Just thought I'd share my recent memory escapade as you never know it may help others in similar scenarios.
> 
> Well I've gone a bit in the opposite direction with this memory. I was trying to hunt down b6 q-code that I was receiving very occasionally still. After thinking everything was fine I disabled memory training entirely as had been rock solid for 3 or 4 weeks. Unsure if disabling training was the reasoning in truth, however I was no longer able to pass stability in any form through Memtest pro a few hours later after doing so.
> 
> Even after applying more DRAM voltage.
> 
> Cleared CMOS and from scratch and back at command rate 2 3200, have since once again disabled memory training and ran up to 500% 4 times without issue with 1.36v.
> 
> All I can think is a DIMM just doesn't want to play ball any more. I'm pretty sure I was right on the edge of stability, as minor changes to seconds would result in memory errors (at the desired voltage - 1.36v). However the sudden instability really doesn't make any sense to me, if the training for example was drifting that much, it's strange it didn't rear it's ugly head sooner.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Previous stable
> 
> 
> Current stable


...and same Bios version, CPU - Cache voltages / speed and such ? ..have not heard of a break-in period for memory, at least not at below 1.4v or so - did you <> have you tried 'flipping around' the 4 sticks...shouldn't make much difference, but the slot used for single-DIMM testing should have your strongest stick


----------



## Silent Scone

I've ended up reseating them and reverting back to XMP timings at the default 2800 and voltage to test again, ran Memtest again to be totally sure and had a couple of errors again from my last post above.

Yep same BIOS / cache / voltages.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I've ended up reseating them and reverting back to XMP timings at the default 2800 and voltage to test again, ran Memtest again to be totally sure and had a couple of errors again from my last post above.
> 
> Yep same BIOS / cache / voltages.


...while memory performance and errors can also relate to CPU IMC, cache etc, your steps of going back to RAM default XMP settings is obviously the right one re. troubleshooting...I guess you might have to set it to 4.5 GHz or so @ stock XMP and run one stick at a time until you find the culprit...


----------



## Silent Scone

To be fair I was quite surprised the timings in my sig were stable, but I triple tested them to be sure and they seemed to work just fine originally. Something's obviously slipped a notch for sure but I'll see. I've been tempted to contact Corsair to see if I can swindle a replacement if I'm honest enough seeing as they are the Plats.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> To be fair I was quite surprised the timings in my sig were stable, but I triple tested them to be sure and they seemed to work just fine originally. Something's obviously slipped a notch for sure but I'll see. I've been tempted to contact Corsair to see if I can swindle *a replacement if I'm honest enough seeing as they are the Plats.*


...they very well might ! Sounds a bit patronizing, but honesty usually works...I had stuff that technically didn't qualify for RMA but still worked at advertised specs > just had deteriorated / developed a problem compared to before > and my retailer / some manufacturers still helped out w/ replacement.

The 'best case' I know of is someone @ OCN who had delidded his CPU (Ivy), then put s.th. like 1.7v through (not sub-zero but chilled) > he told Intel what had happened as he did not have the tuning plan insurance, and they sent him a new one...

...Plats are Corsair's flagship model so you should get some decent response from them


----------



## Silent Scone

yea there RMA service has always come up shining for me in the past I have to say. They replaced my CL82133 plat kit in just over a week.

I may give it a go and buy some cheap stuff to ramp up in the meantime or keep depending how well the replacements do









Although it seems that ramming more voltage (1.38v) through this kit is chumming along with my old tightened down profile and passing ok. See, that confuses me even more frankly! I tested this just fine with 1.36v

I'll keep prodding.


----------



## Scotty99

Hey i havent been keeping up with this thread, how has the 5820k been overclocking? At microcenter i can get a 5820k+MSI x99 board for 514.00 bucks after tax, seems too good to pass up!


----------



## Asmodian

The OC socket (Asus) really does help cache/uncore overclocking. Other than that I believe both the 6-cores seem about the same and a bit better than the 5960X on average.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> yea there RMA service has always come up shining for me in the past I have to say. They replaced my CL82133 plat kit in just over a week.
> 
> I may give it a go and buy some cheap stuff to ramp up in the meantime or keep depending how well the replacements do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although it seems that ramming more voltage (1.38v) through this kit is chumming along with my old tightened down profile and passing ok. See, that confuses me even more frankly! I tested this just fine with 1.36v
> 
> I'll keep prodding.


...any ambient temp changes that could may be explain that ?...when I turn the heat off (and get to hear about from the women around here), I can get our place down to about 15 c > certainly helps stability at crazier settings and in most benches, just not w/ my taking out the garbage / vacuuming extra duty I have to trade for









...one thing about the Corsair Platinums though > they seem to be very nicely tuned via XMP, short of the usual primary timing adjustments, steps in secondary (ie Dram Refresh Interval), and some '0s' in tertiary that worked great w/ G.Skill actually seem to lower many memory bench related scores


----------



## tistou77

Question probably stupid








Nobody has managed to get the ram to +3400 with a voltage below 1.40V?


----------



## Silent Scone

Weird, not sure what IC GSkill kits are, but given the fact their inventory seems really, really low I'm guessing it's Samsung or else as Corsair is buying most of the Hynix, and they seem to be doing the most at the moment. Crucial also dropping the ball a bit. Well we've got the heating on here and the case / ambient temp has climbed a few degrees. I'm not one to rule anything out.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tistou77*
> 
> Question probably stupid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody has managed to get the ram to +3400 with a voltage below 1.40V?


Last time I spoke to Praz he was struggling to get 3333 stable with 16 instances of MTP

Almost back where I was, but with 1.38v instead of 1.36v. Still on T2 though. Little perplexed but never mind.


----------



## Nizzen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tistou77*
> 
> Question probably stupid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody has managed to get the ram to +3400 with a voltage below 1.40V?


Who need 3400 mhz when we can bench 3200 cl 12


----------



## SkiMountaineer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nizzen*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tistou77*
> 
> Question probably stupid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody has managed to get the ram to +3400 with a voltage below 1.40V?
> 
> 
> 
> Who need 3400 mhz when we can bench 3200 cl 12
Click to expand...

Can we get more details on how you got 3200 down to cl12 or even the cl14 in your sig? Just voltage? Any changes to secondary and tertiary timings?


----------



## HeliXpc

I think i got a good clocker, doing 4.5ghz on cpu and 4.3ghz on NB with 1.250v set in bios, ram at 2666 at 13-12-13-27-1t timings. Getting a cool 1810 in cinebench R15.


----------



## SkiMountaineer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeliXpc*
> 
> I think i got a good clocker, doing 4.5ghz on cpu and 4.3ghz on NB with 1.250v set in bios, ram at 2666 at 13-12-13-27-1t timings. Getting a cool 1810 in cinebench R15.


Congrats on a good chip so far. What brand and model on the memory and is it 16GB?

Have you passed hours of stability tests with these numbers, and which ones? What kind of cooling?


----------



## HeliXpc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkiMountaineer*
> 
> Congrats on a good chip so far. What brand and model on the memory and is it 16GB?
> 
> Have you passed hours of stability tests with these numbers, and which ones? What kind of cooling?


For stress test, system has been on for 20 days and counting, Aida64 passes, Asus Real Bench, many hours of gaming as well

For cooling im using the TT Water 3.0 Extreme with Corsair SP120 fans

Ram using the G.SKill F4-2666C15Q-16GRR at 1.35V

Also i used 1.3V on cache to get it up to 4.3ghz.

I had a 5820K that wouldn't pass 4.4ghz, i tried everything, this chip is miles better as it hits 4.5gz with ease, I got lucky in the CPU lottery. All in all im happy with 4.5ghz at only 1.25V, temps are between 36-40C idle, from coolest to hottest core.


----------



## Agenesis

You guys hitting a temperature wall yet or do these chips reach their limit before that?


----------



## HeliXpc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agenesis*
> 
> You guys hitting a temperature wall yet or do these chips reach their limit before that?


Unless your on some exotic cooling or high end water, you will hit a TEMP wall before clock limit. AIO liquid coolers will do a good job for these chips up to about 1.3volts in a case with great airflow.


----------



## Agenesis

Interesting, what about the max vcore? Google doesn't show any reliable results and I can't find any spec sheets.


----------



## SkiMountaineer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeliXpc*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SkiMountaineer*
> 
> Congrats on a good chip so far. What brand and model on the memory and is it 16GB?
> 
> Have you passed hours of stability tests with these numbers, and which ones? What kind of cooling?
> 
> 
> 
> For stress test, system has been on for 20 days and counting, Aida64 passes, Asus Real Bench, many hours of gaming as well
> 
> For cooling im using the TT Water 3.0 Extreme with Corsair SP120 fans
> 
> Ram using the G.SKill F4-2666C15Q-16GRR at 1.35V
> 
> Also i used 1.3V on cache to get it up to 4.3ghz.
> 
> I had a 5820K that wouldn't pass 4.4ghz, i tried everything, this chip is miles better as it hits 4.5gz with ease, I got lucky in the CPU lottery. All in all im happy with 4.5ghz at only 1.25V, temps are between 36-40C idle, from coolest to hottest core.
Click to expand...

All right, I'm jealous! My RAM is G.Skill F4-3200C16Q-16GRK at 1.35V and it'll do somewhere in the 13-14-1T range up to 2800 but I don't think I can get it much below 15 at 3200. Although I haven't really gotten to find out because I need to RMA my X99-E WS board if I really want to go there -- memory slot B1 quits above 2800Mhz.

My cores and cache are working similar to yours except cores requiring 1.32v. It's possible my IMC isn't as capable as yours. I usually don't run the cache as hot as that although I've found that I can. One direction I have not investigated fully yet is where running the cache faster may have at least some effect on coaxing a bit more out of the memory timings. Most of the time I feel like what I'm getting out of 4.3 cache compared to 4.1 cache is not worth the watts and heat, but I could go the other way.


----------



## Nizzen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkiMountaineer*
> 
> Can we get more details on how you got 3200 down to cl12 or even the cl14 in your sig? Just voltage? Any changes to secondary and tertiary timings?


I use memoryprofiles in RVE bios as an base







1.42v @ 3200 cl 14.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nizzen*
> 
> I use memoryprofiles in RVE bios as an base
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.42v @ 3200 cl 14.


How about subs?


----------



## Nizzen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> How about subs?


Just load some profiles an see







Work right now, can post some screens tonight. +1 cet


----------



## Silent Scone

Coolio.

I've given up with my kit at 3200. Managed to get it passing last night and this morning it flagged one or two errors yet again.

Reverted back to 125 strap for now and RMA'ing the kit. Bit naughty but they're not exactly cheap, so...


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Coolio.
> 
> I've given up with my kit at 3200. Managed to get it passing last night and this morning it flagged one or two errors yet again.
> 
> Reverted back to 125 strap for now and RMA'ing the kit. Bit naughty but they're not exactly cheap, so...


...bummer ...was it a 'native' 3200 kit ?


----------



## Silent Scone

Nah bro 2800. Plat binning seems to be fairly tight. Stock seems pretty low everywhere at the moment. I'm in the process of speaking to Corsair now. They do 2750 C13 on 125. A normal person would be happy with that

Just bought the Predator kit to play with that

http://www.lambda-tek.com/HX430C15PB2K4-15-Kingston-Technology-Kingston-Predator-16GB-4x4GB-DDR4-PC4-24000C15-3000MHz-Quad-Channel-Kit-Black-HX430C15PB2K4-16-~cs/B1961015

I think my RAM hoarding days are due to make a comeback lol


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Nah bro 2800. Plat binning seems to be fairly tight. Stock seems pretty low everywhere at the moment. I'm in the process of speaking to Corsair now. They do 2750 C13 on 125. A normal person would be happy with that
> 
> Just bought the Predator kit to play with that
> 
> http://www.lambda-tek.com/HX430C15PB2K4-15-Kingston-Technology-Kingston-Predator-16GB-4x4GB-DDR4-PC4-24000C15-3000MHz-Quad-Channel-Kit-Black-HX430C15PB2K4-16-~cs/B1961015
> 
> I think my RAM hoarding days are due to make a comeback lol


...look forward to see your results with the Kingston Pred's...those are NOT the ones that I saw written up as they were spec'ed for 1.5v @ 3000 (which is a good thing )...is your incoming Kingston set Hynix, Samsung or Micron ICs ?


----------



## Silent Scone

Yah spec sheet says 1.35v. Can't see the 1.5v kit anywhere, maybe they took it down. It is pretty shoddy binning compared to everything else out there

http://www.kingston.com/datasheets/HX430C15PB2K4_16.pdf

Edit: not sure on IC bud, will find out soon I guess


----------



## Sem

dunno if i got a good chip or should be happy

does 4.5 @ 1.267v Prime 27.9 stable but still testing and reckon i can lower it

but cant seem to make the jump to 4.6

its only 100MHz but yet even up to 1.36v some workers in prime fail

lol maybe should be happy probably very little to no difference in 4.5 or 4.6

just had my heart set on it dammit


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sem*
> 
> dunno if i got a good chip or should be happy
> 
> does 4.5 @ 1.267v Prime 27.9 stable but still testing and reckon i can lower it
> 
> but cant seem to make the jump to 4.6
> 
> its only 100MHz but yet even up to 1.36v some workers in prime fail
> 
> lol maybe should be happy probably very little to no difference in 4.5 or 4.6
> 
> just had my heart set on it dammit


4.5 at 1.267 is good.


----------



## Jpmboy

anybody know anything about these ram sticks and manuf?

http://www.geil.com.tw/products/show/id/482


----------



## Blue Screen

For adaptive should I be keeping the offset as low as possible and the additional turbo mode cpu voltage higher?


----------



## devilhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nizzen*
> 
> Who need 3400 mhz when we can bench 3200 cl 12


cl12 at 3200mhz sounds crazy







so what was the voltage at those 3200mhz cl12?
For me 3200mhz-14-14-15-25-1T needs 1.38v, but for 3200 13-14-15-25-1T needs 1.47V


----------



## einnairo

Hey does anyone know by best guess, if stress test freezes, not bsod, where could I b lacking?

Core 1.33v 4.6mhz 100 strap
Cache 1.25v 39x
Vccsa - auto - 1.0v
System agent vccin - auto 1.92v
Llc 7
Current to CPU 140%


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *einnairo*
> 
> Hey does anyone know by best guess, if stress test freezes, not bsod, where could I b lacking?
> 
> Core 1.33v 4.6mhz 100 strap
> Cache 1.25v 39x
> Vccsa - auto - 1.0v
> System agent vccin - auto 1.92v
> Llc 7
> Current to CPU 140%


usually that's too low cache voltage or... too high cache multi.








.. if vcore doesn't fix it.


----------



## Cancer

Subscribed.


----------



## 1TekMan

So i started fallowing this thread awhile ago (actually from the beginning







) as i was interested in this platform, but lost track a little bit along the way (waiting for awailability and life i guess). So finally i got everything set up and running...aaand i think i'm one of the unlucky ones but maybe not all is lost.

In my limited time and experience with Haswell, the last couple of days i was able to just reach (but i'm still working on it) a somewhat stable 4.3Ghz @ 1.262v on my 5820k. I know not the greatest of overclocks..









I went thru pages and pages and i'm sure i probably missed something. I tried overclocking by multyplier and BCLK, but was more succesfull and got better results with the former. At the moment i'm trying to find the highest (within reasonable temps and volts) overclock on CPU only, so i left ram on auto. Will touch that later. The final goal will be to use offset for a 24/7 overclock, as i like the CPU downclocking/volting when idling or doing light work.

I'm not limited by temperatures. CPU cooler is a H105 with stock fans in push up top. Ambient temps are good at the moment and airflow is not a problem (ARC Midi R2 with 2x140 intakes and 140 exaust at the back). It just seems that no matter what i do, 4.4 just won't do it. I was hoping for at least 4.4 but maybe not







I'm able to boot and browse the web







even at 4.5 (haven't tried anything higher atm) @ 1.3v but instant crash in prime95. I tried 1.35v almost same result. I tried upping uncore within 300MHz of the core clock and adjusted it's volt accordingly. CPU input at 1.95v...etc etc.

Like i said, i'm not the most experienced overcloker and especially with this new platform, but maybe with a little bit of help from a kind soul







i can get better results.

These are my results atm (still tinkering):

100x43 for a 4.3GHz @ 1.262v
Uncore: 4Ghz @ 1.15v (to high?)
CPU input: 1.90v

So far Prime95 27.9v "stable" in the blend test for a good hour and change (will test more when i can) with temps around 70° Celsius with unfortunately a couple cores being a bit higher than the rest (maybe gonna have to reseat the pump) but still not reaching 80 degrees. VRMs 75° C...good or bad? Temps are taken with HWiNFO64, have tried different softwares to compare.

Hopefully it's alright to post this here and apologies for the long post


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nowon*
> 
> So i started fallowing this thread awhile ago (actually from the beginning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) as i was interested in this platform, but lost track a little bit along the way (waiting for awailability and life i guess). So finally i got everything set up and running...aaand i think i'm one of the unlucky ones but maybe not all is lost.
> 
> In my limited time and experience with Haswell, the last couple of days i was able to just reach (but i'm still working on it) a somewhat stable 4.3Ghz @ 1.262v on my 5820k. I know not the greatest of overclocks..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I went thru pages and pages and i'm sure i probably missed something. I tried overclocking by multyplier and BCLK, but was more succesfull and got better results with the former. At the moment i'm trying to find the highest (within reasonable temps and volts) overclock on CPU only, so i left ram on auto. Will touch that later. The final goal will be to use offset for a 24/7 overclock, as i like the CPU downclocking/volting when idling or doing light work.
> 
> I'm not limited by temperatures. CPU cooler is a H105 with stock fans in push up top. Ambient temps are good at the moment and airflow is not a problem (ARC Midi R2 with 2x140 intakes and 140 exaust at the back). It just seems that no matter what i do, 4.4 just won't do it. I was hoping for at least 4.4 but maybe not
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm able to boot and browse the web
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> even at 4.5 (haven't tried anything higher atm) @ 1.3v but instant crash in prime95. I tried 1.35v almost same result. I tried upping uncore within 300MHz of the core clock and adjusted it's volt accordingly. CPU input at 1.95v...etc etc.
> 
> Like i said, i'm not the most experienced overcloker and especially with this new platform, but maybe with a little bit of help from a kind soul
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i can get better results.
> 
> These are my results atm (still tinkering):
> 
> 100x43 for a 4.3GHz @ 1.262v
> Uncore: 4Ghz @ 1.15v (to high?)
> CPU input: 1.90v
> 
> So far Prime95 27.9v "stable" in the blend test for a good hour and change (will test more when i can) with temps around 70° Celsius with unfortunately a couple cores being a bit higher than the rest (maybe gonna have to reseat the pump) but still not reaching 80 degrees. VRMs 75° C...good or bad? Temps are taken with HWiNFO64, have tried different softwares to compare.
> 
> Hopefully it's alright to post this here and apologies for the long post


Reset everything to stock to be sure, then try (with manual voltages):

100x44 for a 4.4GHz @ 1.3v
Uncore: 3.5Ghz @ 1.3v
CPU input: 1.95v (LLC 7)

If yes, then try upping the uncore some more. If no, you don't have the best CPU sample.


----------



## 1TekMan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> Reset everything to stock to be sure, then try (with manual voltages):
> 
> 100x44 for a 4.4GHz @ 1.3v
> Uncore: 3.5Ghz @ 1.3v
> CPU input: 1.95v (LLC 7)
> 
> If yes, then try upping the uncore some more. If no, you don't have the best CPU sample.


Just tried, instant crash in prime95...aahhh









Well thanks anyway for taking the time, but just to make sure i loaded default settings in bios and then only changed what you said everything else i left on auto. I guess i could try and up volts all the way around but then i don't think i could manage temps very well and i don't really wanna run above 1.3v 24/7 anyway. Guess i hit a wall at just 4.3







and once i touch the ram i may even have to settle for 4.2









One more thing if i may, of my hour+ prime95 "stable" overclock...is there anything you would change for a better (more stable or efficient) overclock? Like LLC (i had left mine on auto), Uncore and whatnot. The goal at this point for 24/7 is to run as cool as possible at 4.2/4.3 using offset mode with C0/1 states enabled while overclocking ram as well...i was thinking of something like 2666MHz CAS 13 @ 1.35v for now.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nowon*
> 
> Just tried, instant crash in prime95...aahhh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well thanks anyway for taking the time, but just to make sure i loaded default settings in bios and then only changed what you said everything else i left on auto. I guess i could try and up volts all the way around but then i don't think i could manage temps very well and i don't really wanna run above 1.3v 24/7 anyway. Guess i hit a wall at just 4.3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and once i touch the ram i may even have to settle for 4.2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One more thing if i may, of my hour+ prime95 "stable" overclock...is there anything you would change for a better (more stable or efficient) overclock? Like LLC (i had left mine on auto), Uncore and whatnot. The goal at this point for 24/7 is to run as cool as possible at 4.2/4.3 using offset mode with C0/1 states enabled while overclocking ram as well...i was thinking of something like 2666MHz CAS 13 @ 1.35v for now.


Last ditch effort, same as above, but with 2.0 input voltage LLC 8? What are the temps of your hottest cores?


----------



## SkiMountaineer

nowon: search for some FAQ info regarding recent versions of prime95 and Haswell-E cpus. The general consensus has been that Haswell-E is capable of killing itself on prime95 under settings that are otherwise perfectly stable and within decent temperatures. In other words for Haswell-E certain stress tests may be considered more of a 'power virus' (and no longer a useful test) than they used to be. prime95 is not the only one but it's the commonly stated example.

In short, if you just lay off that one test and stick with others you're probably doing fine. It's not surprising that you could make it work at one relatively un-scary speed but then just the next 100Mhz up was already hitting various failsafe protections such as current flow or temperature.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nowon*
> 
> Just tried, instant crash in prime95...aahhh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well thanks anyway for taking the time, but just to make sure i loaded default settings in bios and then only changed what you said everything else i left on auto. I guess i could try and up volts all the way around but then i don't think i could manage temps very well and i don't really wanna run above 1.3v 24/7 anyway. Guess i hit a wall at just 4.3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and once i touch the ram i may even have to settle for 4.2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One more thing if i may, of my hour+ prime95 "stable" overclock...is there anything you would change for a better (more stable or efficient) overclock? Like LLC (i had left mine on auto), Uncore and whatnot. The goal at this point for 24/7 is to run as cool as possible at 4.2/4.3 using offset mode with C0/1 states enabled while overclocking ram as well...i was thinking of something like 2666MHz CAS 13 @ 1.35v for now.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkiMountaineer*
> 
> nowon: search for some FAQ info regarding recent versions of prime95 and Haswell-E cpus. The general consensus has been that Haswell-E is capable of killing itself on prime95 under settings that are otherwise perfectly stable and within decent temperatures. In other words for Haswell-E certain stress tests may be considered more of a 'power virus' (and no longer a useful test) than they used to be. prime95 is not the only one but it's the commonly stated example.
> 
> In short, if you just lay off that one test and stick with others you're probably doing fine. It's not surprising that you could make it work at one relatively un-scary speed but then just the next 100Mhz up was already hitting various failsafe protections such as current flow or temperature.


very true for 8-cores. p95 w/o AVX is probably okay. Use Intel XTU stress test, some video encode, benchmarks, AID64, realbench, ... even short runs (10-30) of intel burn test (if you really must heat the crap outta your cpu). Just STOP using p95 w/ AVX instructions before you degrade your CPU.


----------



## Blue Screen

For adaptive should I be keeping the offset as low as possible and the additional turbo mode cpu voltage higher?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blue Screen*
> 
> For adaptive should I be keeping the offset as low as possible and the additional turbo mode cpu voltage higher?


yes. 1-5mV in offset, the rest in turbo. eg, I run 5mV offset and 1.325V for 4.6GHz adaptive.


----------



## Blue Screen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yes. 1-5mV in offset, the rest in turbo. eg, I run 5mV offset and 1.325V for 4.6GHz adaptive.


Great! I am glad this is how I am supposed to be using it. I usually run constant voltage and speed, I will keep that for benchmarks and use the adaptive for regular use.


----------



## shremi

Guys i am now encountering a new bsod ..... switched to a new 5820k and i am testing XMP [email protected] and i am getting a 50 BSOD which indicates it is a memory issue but to be honest i have been overclocking with this memory kit for the last 3 cpus .....

So what do you think system agent voltage ????????


----------



## 1TekMan

Thanks all for chiming in








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> Last ditch effort, same as above, but with 2.0 input voltage LLC 8? What are the temps of your hottest cores?


Core #3 is definately the hottest of the bunch, sometimes even 10-12°C hotter than the least hot (which in my case is core #1). Core #5 is the 2nd hottest slightly cooler than core 3. What do you think, do i have to reseat the pump? Paste is stock right now (h105).

These were the settings and temps (as per HWiNFO) in the last prime95 stable blend test after 1h10min (going from memory):

Core: 4.3 @ 1.262v
Uncore: 4.0 @ 1.15v
Input: 1.9v

Core #3 reached 79°C, core #5 was about 2-3° less than that and the rest were pretty much all hovering around 70°C...a couple degrees of each other. CPU Package didn't exceed 85° and VRM 75°.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkiMountaineer*
> 
> nowon: search for some FAQ info regarding recent versions of prime95 and Haswell-E cpus. The general consensus has been that Haswell-E is capable of killing itself on prime95 under settings that are otherwise perfectly stable and within decent temperatures. In other words for Haswell-E certain stress tests may be considered more of a 'power virus' (and no longer a useful test) than they used to be. prime95 is not the only one but it's the commonly stated example.
> 
> In short, if you just lay off that one test and stick with others you're probably doing fine. It's not surprising that you could make it work at one relatively un-scary speed but then just the next 100Mhz up was already hitting various failsafe protections such as current flow or temperature.


Yeah i read here on the forums about 28.5 and other more recent versions not being the best for Haswell, i'm using 27.9 which i think is ok? But i'm definately trying other programs.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> very true for 8-cores. p95 w/o AVX is probably okay. Use Intel XTU stress test, some video encode, benchmarks, AID64, realbench, ... even short runs (10-30) of intel burn test (if you really must heat the crap outta your cpu). Just STOP using p95 w/ AVX instructions before you degrade your CPU.


Just a quick 10 min run with AIDA64 (CPU, FPU and cache at the same time...am i doing it right?) and this is what i was able to get:

Core: 4.4 - 1.3v
Uncore: 3.5 - 1.2v
Input: 1.9v

Temps (cores): 69 - 70 - 80 - 72 - 77 - 71 (CPU Package): 83 (VRM): 71

Gonna fine tune and test some more, i'm not really sure what uncore ratio i need or is best for 4.4-4.3 core and at what voltages. All suggestions are welcome.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blue Screen*
> 
> Great! I am glad this is how I am supposed to be using it. I usually run constant voltage and speed, I will keep that for benchmarks and use the adaptive for regular use.










Adaptive is the only way to go for daily clocks (.. hek, I even use it for some bench clocks). Main thing with fixed or dynamic.. is LLC. usually best to use a medium-high setting (allow vdroop) and increase idle input voltage if necessary.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nowon*
> 
> Thanks all for chiming in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Core #3 is definately the hottest of the bunch, sometimes even 10-12°C hotter than the least hot (which in my case is core #1). Core #5 is the 2nd hottest slightly cooler than core 3. What do you think, do i have to reseat the pump? Paste is stock right now (h105).
> 
> These were the settings and temps (as per HWiNFO) in the last prime95 stable blend test after 1h10min (going from memory):
> 
> Core: 4.3 @ 1.262v
> Uncore: 4.0 @ 1.15v
> Input: 1.9v
> 
> Core #3 reached 79°C, core #5 was about 2-3° less than that and the rest were pretty much all hovering around 70°C...a couple degrees of each other. CPU Package didn't exceed 85° and VRM 75°.
> Yeah i read here on the forums about 28.5 and other more recent versions not being the best for Haswell, i'm using 27.9 which i think is ok? But i'm definately trying other programs.
> Just a quick 10 min run with AIDA64 (CPU, FPU and cache at the same time...am i doing it right?) and this is what i was able to get:
> 
> Core: 4.4 - 1.3v
> Uncore: 3.5 - 1.2v
> Input: 1.9v
> 
> Temps (cores): 69 - 70 - 80 - 72 - 77 - 71 (CPU Package): 83 (VRM): 71
> 
> Gonna fine tune and test some more, i'm not really sure what uncore ratio i need or is best for 4.4-4.3 core and at what voltages. All suggestions are welcome.


You should also check the ram box for haswell-e. cache/ram can behave differently than either alone when stress testing.
How are you guys getting 71C on the VRMs with aid64? Get some air on them!


----------



## kalleklovn12

What is really the point of overclocking cache? Isn't overclocking the cores enough?!


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kalleklovn12*
> 
> What is really the point of overclocking cache? Isn't overclocking the cores enough?!


Hello

Sure it is enough. But no sense leaving any amount of free performance on the table if it can be had at sensible voltages while retaining stability. Depending on memory speed increased cache speed can also increase the memory performance.


----------



## 1TekMan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> You should also check the ram box for haswell-e. cache/ram can behave differently than either alone when stress testing.
> How are you guys getting 71C on the VRMs with aid64? Get some air on them!


Will do thanks. What's an acceptable load temp on the VRMs for Haswell-E when stress testing? It could also be that the reading is off. Probably not but i've had that happen before, will check again with other programs. I also have no idea how to better set up my configuration than it already is, unless i ghetto mod a fan somewhere.

Btw, 4.5 seems way out of reach for my chip. I couldn't last more than a couple minutes in AIDA64 with 1.3v on the core, 1.3v on the uncore (x36), 2v for input and LLC 8. Anything above in terms of voltage i feel uncomfortable with for 24/7 usage, plus i'm not even equipped for that so i think i'm just gonna stop here and concentrate on something more realistic for my situation before i degrade the processor.

Looking to now make 4.2 as cool and stable as possible along with the ram. How's a 4.2 uncore sound for a 4.2 core if i can easly manage it?

Oh and REPs to you all who've helped so far


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nowon*
> 
> Will do thanks. What's an acceptable load temp on the VRMs for Haswell-E when stress testing? It could also be that the reading is off. Probably not but i've had that happen before, will check again with other programs. I also have no idea how to better set up my configuration than it already is, unless i ghetto mod a fan somewhere.
> 
> Btw, 4.5 seems way out of reach for my chip. I couldn't last more than a couple minutes in AIDA64 with 1.3v on the core, 1.3v on the uncore (x36), 2v for input and LLC 8. Anything above in terms of voltage i feel uncomfortable with for 24/7 usage, plus i'm not even equipped for that so i think i'm just gonna stop here and concentrate on something more realistic for my situation before i degrade the processor.
> 
> Looking to now make 4.2 as cool and stable as possible along with the ram. How's a 4.2 uncore sound for a 4.2 core if i can easly manage it?
> 
> Oh and REPs to you all who've helped so far


core and cache do not need to run at the same frequency,,, and I'm betting 1.3V for 4.5 cache is too little. If I were you, I'd leave cache on auto (multi and voltage) and go back to 4.5 core and try again. once you get it tuned in... then start increasing cache freq and voltage (slowly). As you do, you will likely need to increase input volytage, and tweak vcore, vsa as you bring cache up.

then... memory!


----------



## Jpmboy

oh, and a note about cache... so I have this DPF displaying sensor data from AID64 (thx Praz!.. still got the chimes)... in several futuremark benchmarks and only in specific tests (like fire strike tests 1 and 2) the cpu core is essentially idle (adaptive voltage is at idle, multi id at 12x) while it appears the cache is full throttle... so, cache frequency may have certain benefits, but overall the performance is dominated by cpu core freq.


----------



## kalleklovn12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Sure it is enough. But no sense leaving any amount of free performance on the table if it can be had at sensible voltages while retaining stability. Depending on memory speed increased cache speed can also increase the memory performance.


Thanks.. So how much cache should i have when i got 4.4ghz at 1.3vcore?


----------



## Asmodian

As much as you can get, up to 4.4 GHz. There are no magic ratios.


----------



## shremi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shremi*
> 
> Guys i am now encountering a new bsod ..... switched to a new 5820k and i am testing XMP [email protected] and i am getting a 50 BSOD which indicates it is a memory issue but to be honest i have been overclocking with this memory kit for the last 3 cpus .....
> 
> So what do you think system agent voltage ????????


Checking bluescreenview it says something about the nvidia kernel i had installed that driver earlier .... so i updated to 344.65 and reverted my cards to stock ill try the overclock with the new drivers later on tonight... Just a heads up maybe realbench has some issues with nvidias 344.60 driver


----------



## 1TekMan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> core and cache do not need to run at the same frequency,,, and I'm betting 1.3V for 4.5 cache is too little. If I were you, I'd leave cache on auto (multi and voltage) and go back to 4.5 core and try again. once you get it tuned in... then start increasing cache freq and voltage (slowly). As you do, you will likely need to increase input volytage, and tweak vcore, vsa as you bring cache up.
> 
> then... memory!


That's basically what i did at the beginning, i only touched the core multiplier and its voltage leaving everything else on auto just to see where i was at. Then again i only tested with prime95 before i started messing with everything else so i may give it another shot tomorrow with aida64 and see if it does any better.

On a positive note i also tried, out of curiosity, Asus' "Dual Intelligent Processor 5" to see if it could do a better job than me and i got a whopping 4.1GHz! (/sarcasm) Pretty high voltage too for the clock from what i remember







and i know it's only DIP 5 but still..


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shremi*
> 
> Guys i am now encountering a new bsod ..... switched to a new 5820k and i am testing XMP [email protected] and i am getting a 50 BSOD which indicates it is a memory issue but to be honest i have been overclocking with this memory kit for the last 3 cpus .....
> 
> So what do you think system agent voltage ????????


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shremi*
> 
> Checking bluescreenview it says something about the nvidia kernel i had installed that driver earlier .... so i updated to 344.65 and reverted my cards to stock ill try the overclock with the new drivers later on tonight... Just a heads up maybe realbench has some issues with nvidias 344.60 driver


Hello

I haven't seen any issue with RealBench and the 344.60 or currently 344.65 driver. The memory controller is part of the CPU so whatever memory overclock was stable on a previous CPU is really not an indication of what the present CPU is capable of. With all other settings the same test with the memory at 2133MHz. If the BSODs go away you know where to be looking.


----------



## mayford5

Can I join the club yet? It isn't all together I am waiting for my hardlines and fittings but I really want to join. LOL

Just picked up MB, CPU, memory, and cooler. I picked up a Danger Den M6 from Performance. Shouldn't be to bad of a block.

Anyway here is some pics of some of the stuff I picked up.


----------



## LiveOrDie

Guys is it safe to let your chip get up to 95c like some here I have seen when running linx ? I stop mine at 85c I can't run linx on my custom loop on any think higher than 1.24v my sli seems to add to much heat to my loop.


----------



## changboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LiveOrDie*
> 
> Guys is it safe to let your chip get up to 95c like some here I have seen when running linx ? I stop mine at 85c I can't run linx on my custom loop on any think higher than 1.24v my sli seems to add to much heat to my loop.


how many radiotor do you have in your loop ?


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LiveOrDie*
> 
> Guys is it safe to let your chip get up to 95c like some here I have seen when running linx ? I stop mine at 85c I can't run linx on my custom loop on any think higher than 1.24v my sli seems to add to much heat to my loop.


Whether it's safe or not... Why run linx at all? Are we talking 0.6.4 or 0.6.5?


----------



## LiveOrDie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *changboy*
> 
> how many radiotor do you have in your loop ?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> Whether it's safe or not... Why run linx at all? Are we talking 0.6.4 or 0.6.5?


I run 2 rads a 240 and a 360 on one DDC pump. I've always run linx to test my over clock i use v0.6.5 ? I can run v0.6.4 fine for hours temps around 72c.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LiveOrDie*
> 
> I run 2 rads a 240 and a 360 on one DDC pump. I've always run linx to test my over clock i use v0.6.5 ? I can run v0.6.4 fine for hours temps around 72c.


AVX2 on haswell-e can pull over 450 watts of current through the die when overclocked. Degradation is almost guaranteed. On this platform, it's recommended to run your processor at stock if you want to run AVX2 based software at full load.

Stick to 0.6.4 using the largest problem size you can for stability testing with linx.


----------



## changboy

Thanks for the info about your radiator coz i have a crossfire then i want know what kind of temp i will get but i have 3 rad 1x240 and 2x360.

About the info of haswell-e draw 450 watt when overclock i think you wrong, coz i saw review overclock the 5960x at 4.5ghz and the entire system from the wall draw 392 watt so for the cpu draw itself more then 450 you will need overclock it at 5ghz, so i dont think overclocking a 5960x at 4.5 or 4.6ghz will destroy ur cpu in short time, i think it can run at 4.6ghz for the next 10 years without any problem, with temp lower then 75 celcius of course, thats what i think.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *changboy*
> 
> Thanks for the info about your radiator coz i have a crossfire then i want know what kind of temp i will get but i have 3 rad 1x240 and 2x360.
> 
> About the info of haswell-e draw 450 watt when overclock i think you wrong, coz i saw review overclock the 5960x at 4.5ghz and the entire system from the wall draw 392 watt so for the cpu draw itself more then 450 you will need overclock it at 5ghz, so i dont think overclocking a 5960x at 4.5 or 4.6ghz will destroy ur cpu in short time, i think it can run at 4.6ghz for the next 10 years without any problem, with temp lower then 75 celcius of course, thats what i think.


Hello

AVX instructions from programs like Prime can easily result in the CPU drawing 450+ watts at 4.5GHz - 4.6GHz.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *changboy*
> 
> Thanks for the info about your radiator coz i have a crossfire then i want know what kind of temp i will get but i have 3 rad 1x240 and 2x360.
> 
> About the info of haswell-e draw 450 watt when overclock i think you wrong, coz i saw review overclock the 5960x at 4.5ghz and the entire system from the wall draw 392 watt so for the cpu draw itself more then 450 you will need overclock it at 5ghz, so i dont think overclocking a 5960x at 4.5 or 4.6ghz will destroy ur cpu in short time, i think it can run at 4.6ghz for the next 10 years without any problem, with temp lower then 75 celcius of course, thats what i think.


At 4.5GHz 1.25V, my CPU pulled 478 watts at it's peak with linx 0.6.5.


----------



## shremi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> I haven't seen any issue with RealBench and the 344.60 or currently 344.65 driver. The memory controller is part of the CPU so whatever memory overclock was stable on a previous CPU is really not an indication of what the present CPU is capable of. With all other settings the same test with the memory at 2133MHz. If the BSODs go away you know where to be looking.


Just switched back to XMP for now i also switched to stock gpu clocks .... i am getting nvidia driver crashes after 3 minutes of realbench no BSOD or lockup .... i need more testing and report back later tonight


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LiveOrDie*
> 
> Guys is it safe to let your chip get up to 95c like some here I have seen when running linx ? I stop mine at 85c I can't run linx on my custom loop on any think higher than 1.24v my sli seems to add to much heat to my loop.


no. (period)


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *changboy*
> 
> Thanks for the info about your radiator coz i have a crossfire then i want know what kind of temp i will get but i have 3 rad 1x240 and 2x360.
> 
> About the info of haswell-e draw 450 watt when overclock i think you wrong, coz i saw review overclock the 5960x at 4.5ghz and the *entire system from the wall draw 392 watt so for the cpu draw itself more then 450* you will need overclock it at 5ghz, so i dont think overclocking a 5960x at 4.5 or 4.6ghz will destroy ur cpu in short time, i think it can run at 4.6ghz for the next 10 years without any problem, with temp lower then 75 celcius of course, thats what i think.


Maybe one of the EEs here can clarify this, but unless those reviewers used a clamp meter on the EPS line, they really have no idea what amperage the CPU pulled at its voltage.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Maybe one of the EEs here can clarify this, but unless those reviewers used a clamp meter on the EPS line, they really have no idea what amperage the CPU pulled at its voltage.


Hello

It's a given those reviews did not check power usage while running Prime small FFTs.


----------



## LiveOrDie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> AVX2 on haswell-e can pull over 450 watts of current through the die when overclocked. Degradation is almost guaranteed. On this platform, it's recommended to run your processor at stock if you want to run AVX2 based software at full load.
> 
> Stick to 0.6.4 using the largest problem size you can for stability testing with linx.


The reason I don't use 0.6.4 I have no problem running it with my overclock but 0.6.5 seems to pick up on some instability but my loop can't handle the temps, I've used occt as well I get a bsod after 2 hours of testing on 4.4ghz @ 1.28v. Linx 0.6.4 I can run on a lot lower voltage I also game on 1.26v fine. Should I keep increasing voltage till occt is stable? I don't use real bench as its failed me in the past.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shremi*
> 
> Just switched back to XMP for now i also switched to stock gpu clocks .... i am getting nvidia driver crashes after 3 minutes of realbench no BSOD or lockup .... i need more testing and report back later tonight


Driver crashes are because your vcore is to low I've had the same problem when running a low voltage.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LiveOrDie*
> 
> The reason I don't use 0.6.4 I have no problem running it with my overclock but 0.6.5 seems to pick up on some instability but my loop can't the temps, I've used occt as well I get a bsod after 2 hours of testing on 4.4ghz @ 1.28v. Linx 0.6.4 I can run on a lot lower voltage I also game on 1.26v fine. Should I keep increasing voltage till occt is stable? I don't use real bench as its failed me in the past.
> Driver crashes are because your vcore is to low I've had the same problem when running a low voltage.


The reason 0.6.5 is picking up some instability is probably because of the high temperatures. If you had it under LN2, it's likely 0.6.5 would be stable as well. When the cores hit 85C+, it can be difficult to remain stable. Can you pass 5 rounds of 0.6.4 using all of your memory? If so, I would call it pretty stable.


----------



## LiveOrDie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> The reason 0.6.5 is picking up some instability is probably because of the high temperatures. If you had it under LN2, it's likely 0.6.5 would be stable as well. When the cores hit 85C+, it can be difficult to remain stable. Can you pass 5 rounds of 0.6.4 using all of your memory? If so, I would call it pretty stable.


I'll have to test when I get home but I have ran 6.4 for 2 hours with no problems , also the bsod in occt temps where under 80c but could it be some think else that's getting to hot?


----------



## Luca T

My 5960X just arrived with a Rampage V and GSkill 3200, is there a guide or something where I can learn how to overclock this jewel?
(Obviously I'm with liquid cooling)

Thank's


----------



## LiveOrDie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luca T*
> 
> My 5960X just arrived with a Rampage V and GSkill 3200, is there a guide or something where I can learn how to overclock this jewel?
> (Obviously I'm with liquid cooling)
> 
> Thank's


Head over to the Rog forum there is a short guide sticky there.


----------



## changboy

iam not a fan of those program for check stability i more use normal load like i start a program for encoding hd. I already use lynx then my system show as stable and after i got bsod while encoding hd so i found using those program for stress just do bad to the cpu and more you will never see this work on a cpu in normal life, in my book i test with a normal work load at 100% and if you can encoding hd many times you will be fine, if you get bsod you increase lil your voltage. I do like this and my overclock was always stable for all my work so i found no need to run a program who will blow ur cpu for nothing and after you will just open a internet link your system will crash even after pass lynx. Me i take a mkv file and uncumpress it in m2ts(avc) and if i pass that test i start 2 encoding hd in same times and if i pass this my system is 100% stable on all way you can use a pc.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luca T*
> 
> My 5960X just arrived with a Rampage V and GSkill 3200, is there a guide or something where I can learn how to overclock this jewel?
> (Obviously I'm with liquid cooling)
> 
> Thank's


Hello

The first post of the thread linked in my sig.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luca T*
> 
> My 5960X just arrived with a Rampage V and GSkill 3200, is there a guide or something where I can learn how to overclock this jewel?
> (Obviously I'm with liquid cooling)
> 
> Thank's


page 1 of http://www.overclock.net/t/1510328/asus-x99-motherboard-series-official-support-thread-north-america/2880_20

oops - like Praz said!


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shremi*
> 
> Just switched back to XMP for now i also switched to stock gpu clocks .... i am getting nvidia driver crashes after 3 minutes of realbench no BSOD or lockup .... i need more testing and report back later tonight


Hello

I'm in the middle of testing so only had time for a 30 minute run. No crash with 344.65 and RealBench.


----------



## Luca T

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LiveOrDie*
> 
> Head over to the Rog forum there is a short guide sticky there.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> The first post of the thread linked in my sig.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> page 1 of http://www.overclock.net/t/1510328/asus-x99-motherboard-series-official-support-thread-north-america/2880_20
> 
> oops - like Praz said!


Thanks a lot guys!


----------



## Luca T

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> I'm in the middle of testing so only had time for a 30 minute run. No crash with 344.65 and RealBench.


Excuse me what is "RealBench"? What kind of bench is it?


----------



## SkiMountaineer

oops, delete.


----------



## LiveOrDie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luca T*
> 
> Excuse me what is "RealBench"? What kind of bench is it?


Uses a few different ways to test your system but I have found in the pass it doesn't work to well.


----------



## changboy

www.guru3D.com while testing the 5960x full load write this ; the 5960x at 4.5ghz @ 1.425volt draw 378 watt at the wall for the entire system.
Yes they got a bad cpu overclocker so most of you not go higher then 1.380volt , i think that should be fine for every day use.
If the meter show 378 watt at the wall with 1.425 volt it's hard to belive the cpu draw 450 watt alone at less then 1.4 volt.
And the entire system also take watt from the graphik card at idle and hard drive, at least 30 watt +/-.
I can be wrong on this but i dont think.
If you push the 5960x to the limit yes it can draw a lot but this will be at 6 [email protected] volt.
if you think the 5960x draw 450 watt at 1.36 volt this mean it will draw 1000 watt at 1.670 volt , lol.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *changboy*
> 
> www.guru3D.com while testing the 5960x full load write this ; the 5960x at 4.5ghz @ 1.425volt draw 378 watt at the wall for the entire system.
> Yes they got a bad cpu overclocker so most of you not go higher then 1.380volt , i think that should be fine for every day use.
> If the meter show 378 watt at the wall with 1.425 volt it's hard to belive the cpu draw 450 watt alone at less then 1.4 volt.
> And the entire system also take watt from the graphik card at idle and hard drive, at least 30 watt +/-.
> I can be wrong on this but i dont think.
> If you push the 5960x to the limit yes it can draw a lot but this will be at 6 [email protected] volt.
> if you think the 5960x draw 450 watt at 1.36 volt this mean it will draw 1000 watt at 1.670 volt , lol.


Hello

There are a lot of "i think" in your posts. If do some accurate testing as we have you wouldn't have to make baseless assumptions on "i think". As has been stated these number are seen with the latest Prime version running small FFTs. Guru3d lists the software used when reviewing the R5E. Where do you see Prime to base your "i think" conclusions on.
Quote:


> SiSoft Sandra
> Aida
> 3DMark06
> 3DMark Vantage
> Handbrake
> Cyberlink MediaEspresso
> CineBENCH 11.5
> FryRender
> Tomb Raider
> BioShock Infinite
> Thief


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *changboy*
> 
> www.guru3D.com while testing the 5960x full load write this ; the 5960x at 4.5ghz @ 1.425volt draw 378 watt at the wall for the entire system.
> Yes they got a bad cpu overclocker so most of you not go higher then 1.380volt , i think that should be fine for every day use.
> If the meter show 378 watt at the wall with 1.425 volt it's hard to belive the cpu draw 450 watt alone at less then 1.4 volt.
> And the entire system also take watt from the graphik card at idle and hard drive, at least 30 watt +/-.
> I can be wrong on this but i dont think.
> If you push the 5960x to the limit yes it can draw a lot but this will be at 6 [email protected] volt.
> if you think the 5960x draw 450 watt at 1.36 volt this mean it will draw 1000 watt at 1.670 volt , lol.


They were not using AVX2 under full load, or they had throttling limiting total CPU power.

1.25V 4.5GHZ CPU, 1.35V 4.5GHz cache. Using linx 0.6.4 on maximum, my CPU is pulling around 300 watts, 400 at the wall. Linx 0.6.5, CPU pulls around 450 watts, 575 watts at the wall. It only takes a couple minutes to test it yourself. If you have an Asus motherboard, AI suite will show how much power the CPU is using.


----------



## changboy

First i not get yet my rampage V and 5960x, lol this will be at the end of the month, i still wait of my back order of water cooling part. Like i said in my previous post i not a fan of prime or lynx, i will test my system while encoding HD, so if you use a normal program using avx2 instruction as encoding hd will you draw the same power from your cpu.
Ya i write i think, think ,think coz my english is limited.
If this cpu draw this kind of power in normal work 24/24 then better not pass the cap of 1.25volt on the cpu
400 and 500 watt is a lot of power from a small chip, they will make them with titanium soon, lol.
And finally iam not an expert, hehehe.
This give me thinking about my r9-290 crossfire with the 5960x together will draw a lot of power, i have the evga 1000p2 so i wish i will be ok with that psu.
Its crazy the kind of psu we must buy with new system, some years ago i run with corsair hx-620 and that time that was not a small psu but now you need at least 1300 watt then in 2 or 3 years we will need a special braker for the pc.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *changboy*
> 
> First i not get yet my rampage V and 5960x, lol this will be at the end of the month, i still wait of my back order of water cooling part. Like i said in my previous post i not a fan of prime or lynx, i will test my system while encoding HD, so if you use a normal program using avx2 instruction as encoding hd will you draw the same power from your cpu.
> Ya i write i think, think ,think coz my english is limited.
> If this cpu draw this kind of power in normal work 24/24 then better not pass the cap of 1.25volt on the cpu
> 400 and 500 watt is a lot of power from a small chip, they will make them with titanium soon, lol.
> And finally iam not an expert, hehehe.
> This give me thinking about my r9-290 crossfire with the 5960x together will draw a lot of power, i have the evga 1000p2 so i wish i will be ok with that psu.
> Its crazy the kind of psu we must buy with new system, some years ago i run with corsair hx-620 and that time that was not a small psu but now you need at least 1300 watt then in 2 or 3 years we will need a special braker for the pc.


I guarantee you will not pull more than 350 watts through the CPU while video editing.


----------



## vonalka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Nah bro 2800. Plat binning seems to be fairly tight. Stock seems pretty low everywhere at the moment. I'm in the process of speaking to Corsair now. They do 2750 C13 on 125. A normal person would be happy with that
> 
> Just bought the Predator kit to play with that
> 
> http://www.lambda-tek.com/HX430C15PB2K4-15-Kingston-Technology-Kingston-Predator-16GB-4x4GB-DDR4-PC4-24000C15-3000MHz-Quad-Channel-Kit-Black-HX430C15PB2K4-16-~cs/B1961015
> 
> I think my RAM hoarding days are due to make a comeback lol


Did you get the Kingston ram yet?

I ordered the same set for my build and it will arrive tommorow. Looking forward to starting the build. Let me know how you like your ram and if you get a good OC with it


----------



## LiveOrDie

So when testing my overclock I should use linx 0.6.4, these CPUs boot into window with a low voltage I miss the days where u could test your CPU by just seeing if windows booted.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LiveOrDie*
> 
> So when testing my overclock I should use linx 0.6.4, these CPUs boot into window with a low voltage I miss the days where u could test your CPU by just seeing if windows booted.


A mix of LinX 0.6.4, Aida 64, and realbench is what I use. And you're right, these CPUs can boot into windows at silly low voltages.


----------



## changboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> I guarantee you will not pull more than 350 watts through the CPU while video editing.


That's a good news, but in normal way of using a cpu what can pull more watt in the cpu, i not talk about stability test like prime, i mean is video editing will pull the highest watt from the cpu or you know some program need more watt ?


----------



## LiveOrDie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> A mix of LinX 0.6.4, Aida 64, and realbench is what I use. And you're right, these CPUs can boot into windows at silly low voltages.


Could it be the os I wonder if I should do my testing on windows xp lol, I don't like realbench I won't use it any more.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *changboy*
> 
> That's a good news, but in normal way of using a cpu what can pull more watt in the cpu, i not talk about stability test like prime, i mean is video editing will pull the highest watt from the cpu or you know some program need more watt ?


I dont think any normal use program would pull more than 350 watts, even using avx2. It's just the way P95 28.5 and linx 0.6.5 utilize the instruxtions. In the real world you would never have perfect number crunching like they do.


----------



## LiveOrDie

When running realbench on 4.6Ghz @ 1.3v its just locks up my system Vcore to low or LLC ?


----------



## einnairo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LiveOrDie*
> 
> When running realbench on 4.6Ghz @ 1.3v its just locks up my system Vcore to low or LLC ?


I think 1.3 is too low. I run 4.6 at 1.38, could be lower than 1.38, which I hv not fine tune. I have tried 1.32 too and it also locks up. You can try 1.33 onwards if u want. Suggest to set llc 8 at the same time.


----------



## Silent Scone

Every sample is different so that's no conciliation. It may be too low, but hard locks for me have always been cache related


----------



## LiveOrDie

Cache is on default speeds i don't know if my loop can handle more than 1.3v i thought it would do better but guess the weather does help ether.


----------



## einnairo

I thought some would not want to Oc their cache. Does tis mean that pushing to 4.6 you have to Oc your chache for stability?


----------



## Silent Scone

You may find you have to raise cache voltage despite not overclocking it when core frequency is fairly high


----------



## LiveOrDie

So should it be around the same 1.3v or lower? just put it onto 1.26v got a BSOD this time around 101 but lasted a lot longer.


----------



## sycron17

He guys I have a little problem

Until now was overclock a piece of cake for me but now since I buyed the 4770k its like I'm reading chinese

Now i have some settings like

Offset voltage as usual and
Vcore 1.267 in cpu-z
Vccin 1.7

And the rest I can not fix it because its everything offset

Cache ratio is 38 and multi 40

My board is the asus rog maximus vi gene

But when I run prime

It freeze the pc

Could you help me out to understand better the oc logic of the haswells


----------



## LiveOrDie

I dropped it back to 4.5Ghz and 26m into real bench on 1.3v LLC 8 temps are around 70-77c .


----------



## Silent Scone

God no try between 1.135 and 1.2v


----------



## Blue Screen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Adaptive is the only way to go for daily clocks (.. hek, I even use it for some bench clocks). Main thing with fixed or dynamic.. is LLC. usually best to use a medium-high setting (allow vdroop) and increase idle input voltage if necessary.
> 
> You should also check the ram box for haswell-e. cache/ram can behave differently than either alone when stress testing.
> How are you guys getting 71C on the VRMs with aid64? Get some air on them!


Good to know







I am running LLC 7 with a 1.920 input voltage. Not sure how much lower I can go but will find out soon to come.

The cache voltage needs to be fixed voltage since it does not downclock?


----------



## LiveOrDie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> God no try between 1.135 and 1.2v


Haha no i mean for say a 4.5Ghz OC on the cache.


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

How in the Eff does someone get a RMA through Intel? While my motherboard is sent back for the DIMM slot issue it is having, I figure it would be the perfect time to have the processor checked as well. Since I live in a country where they will steal the processor rather than check it, I would rather send it back to Intel. I am also trying to send the 3930k back, because it is starting to have hiccups where everything will freeze an extremely short period of time, even without a load.

So, What I am trying to figure out is How to register the products and how in the hell to get in touch with them. I have spent Hours on their site. it says the serial number for the 5960x doesn't exist, and then when I try to log in to chat with someone, it says "a verification email has been sent to your email address, please verify your account" BS, because after a few days of dealing with that, I made a new account. It is saying the exact same thing, and I am checking religiously, and there is NO verification email coming through, just one that says my account is already activated.

Any ideas?

After much frustration, I stayed up to midnight (now 130am) and got ahold of Intel. They want me to purchase another mobo to test out the 3930k,so I am in the market for that now.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LiveOrDie*
> 
> Haha no i mean for say a 4.5Ghz OC on the cache.


ah! lol, yes between 1.3 to 1.4v generally but every chip is different. I need 1.38v for 4.5

yay.

See what these will do later.

3000Mhz 15-16-16-36 1.35v


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LiveOrDie*
> 
> I dropped it back to 4.5Ghz and 26m into real bench on 1.3v LLC 8 temps are around 70-77c .


at the same vcore I have 80c after 30 minutes of realbench using a Corsair H80i AIO.
I think that your temp are really high for the rad you use.


----------



## LiveOrDie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> at the same vcore I have 80c after 30 minutes of realbench using a Corsair H80i AIO.
> I think that your temp are really high for the rad you use.


Temps where better before i added my 2nd GPU and a 2nd Rad maybe its my Pump who knows, I've been running LinX 0.6.4 for 1 hour and max temp is 83c but water temp is only 28c so i have no idea what it could be. Seems like i got a average chip i need 1.3v for 4.5Ghz any lower and i get a BSOD after 20 Minutes. Any one have any ideas why my CPU temp sucks? GPU temps are both under 30c i would think the CPU would be cooler.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LiveOrDie*
> 
> Temps where better before i added my 2nd GPU and a 2nd Rad maybe its my Pump who knows, I've been running LinX 0.6.4 for 1 hour and max temp is 83c but water temp is only 28c so i have no idea what it could be. Seems like i got a average chip i need 1.3v for 4.5Ghz any lower and i get a BSOD after 20 Minutes. Any one have any ideas why my CPU temp sucks? GPU temps are both under 30c i would think the CPU would be cooler.


I wouldn't pay too much attention to his comment it's just a blanket statement. You've got a lot more heat dumping into your loop, I don't think your temps are too bad at all considering.


----------



## LiveOrDie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I wouldn't pay too much attention to his comment it's just a blanket statement. You've got a lot more heat dumping into your loop, I don't think your temps are too bad at all considering.


Thanks Silent i questioned my self when adding a 2nd GPU to my loop it seemed to add 10-15c to my loop even with the added Rad, I could run LinX 0.6.5 before hand for 5 minutes on 1.29v and it was around 78c now my loop can't handle it I'm thinking mite be flow rate or like you said the 2nd card just added more heat end of story







.


----------



## Silent Scone

Shouldn't add that much when GPU are idle, maybe when running realbench and when gaming overall, could well be flow rate, but your water temps are fairly ball park


----------



## LiveOrDie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Shouldn't add that much when GPU are idle, maybe when running realbench and when gaming overall, could well be flow rate, but your water temps are fairly ball park


Maybe its the waterblock that mite just not be able to cool it down enough i have reset my CPU to that didnt help, Pump is running at Max speed i doubt its a air bubble lol.

Heres what i get is it normal for my CPU temp to be 44c and cores 83c  ?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blue Screen*
> 
> Good to know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am running LLC 7 with a 1.920 input voltage. Not sure how much lower I can go but will find out soon to come.
> 
> *The cache voltage needs to be fixed voltage since it does not downclock*?










if you set min cache to auto, max to the multiplier you want it will downclock. Adaptive cache voltage is broke, use offset or fixed cache voltage. It's okay to use adaptive core and fixed or offset cache voltage.


----------



## einnairo

I
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LiveOrDie*
> 
> Thanks Silent i questioned my self when adding a 2nd GPU to my loop it seemed to add 10-15c to my loop even with the added Rad, I could run LinX 0.6.5 before hand for 5 minutes on 1.29v and it was around 78c now my loop can't handle it I'm thinking mite be flow rate or like you said the 2nd card just added more heat end of story
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


m running custom loop, only to CPU max temps hit at 85c. 1.35 core, 1.25 uncore.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> ah! lol, yes between 1.3 to 1.4v generally but every chip is different. I need 1.38v for 4.5
> yay.
> See what these will do later.
> 3000Mhz 15-16-16-36 1.35v
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


let me know how those sticks do compared to your corsair...


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> let me know how those sticks do compared to your corsair...


Will do bud, I tried what you suggested with no joy unfortunately. Still kicking out within 400%. Raja suggested a change to TWCL so may try that later also but going to give these a try regardless, might just bung the timings in from the plats as a stepping stone


----------



## marc0053

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Will do bud, I tried what you suggested with no joy unfortunately. Still kicking out within 400%. Raja suggested a change to TWCL so may try that later also but going to give these a try regardless, might just bung the timings in from the plats as a stepping stone


I noticed this value is different for you than mine. You have a 1 in here while I have 3 and that's my settings on auto.
Maybe worth a try to change?

Maybe Raja or Praz can enlighten us on this 3rd timing?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> I noticed this value is different for you than mine. You have a 1 in here while I have 3 and that's my settings on auto.
> Maybe worth a try to change?
> 
> Maybe Raja or Praz can enlighten us on this 3rd timing?


Thanks, these were set by the board. I've asked Raja and he's advised me to try write latency at 15 but will try both.

The kit does a fairly tight CL13 2750 @ 1.35v so it's by all means not a bad kit, it just doesn't seem to want to do much above 3000 respectively


----------



## LiveOrDie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *einnairo*
> 
> I
> m running custom loop, only to CPU max temps hit at 85c. 1.35 core, 1.25 uncore.


What program gave you those temps? Ill have to see what my temps are like on a hot day after a few hours of BF4.

So running 1.3v is ok for 24.7 use ? only need two years out of this things until the next chip comes out haha.


----------



## Praz

Hello

tWWDD specifies the write to write delay between different modules. This is most likely a value that is being added to a minimum set by Intel. Increasing might help stability but going to far will decrease performance.


----------



## Silent Scone




----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> I noticed this value is different for you than mine. You have a 1 in here while I have 3 and that's my settings on auto.
> Maybe worth a try to change?
> 
> Maybe Raja or Praz can enlighten us on this 3rd timing?


Marc0053 - did you happen to run memtest on those settings? Seems every time I set tRas lower than CAS+tRCD+tRTP I start getting errors with x16 at about 2-300%. If I set it exactly to that sum (or higher) it runs clean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Thanks, these were set by the board. I've asked Raja and he's advised me to try write latency at 15 but will try both.
> 
> The kit does a fairly tight CL13 2750 @ 1.35v so it's by all means not a bad kit, it just doesn't seem to want to do much above 3000 respectively


So, this is one where I've benn struggling. tWCL at 3200 likes to be =CAS or at best CAS -1. 2666, and 2800 it can be CAS -2. Frankly, I feel like such a numbskull with these timings.


----------



## Silent Scone

Same. You'd have to spend a few days on it really lol. It makes a lot more sense in most if not all cases really to just use the timings the manufacturers are binning them at, it really makes excuse my French - **** all difference


----------



## einnairo

Ai
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LiveOrDie*
> 
> What program gave you those temps? Ill have to see what my temps are like on a hot day after a few hours of BF4.
> 
> So running 1.3v is ok for 24.7 use ? only need two years out of this things until the next chip comes out haha.


aida64, correct me if I m wrong, I read that voltage kills the CPU more than temp. At least to handle temp, the CPU can throttle to protect itself. Some say temp will shorten life span. Like u, I think 3 yrs is good for me, by then our hardware may not give satisfaction. And if temp degrades the product from 10 down to 5 years, I m not bothered. My iPhone 4s is working perfectly fine, but I need the 6 plus! Lolz.


----------



## Luca T

for a daily use which would be a safe voltage of a 5960X?


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luca T*
> 
> for a daily use which would be a safe voltage of a 5960X?


Hello

Posting the same question in multilpe threads is not going to change the answer.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luca T*
> 
> Which would be a proper daily voltage for the Cpu?
> 
> At 4,5 It required 1,3volt


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Nobody knows for sure what is safe so most people use common sense. Generally, staying under 2 X the current the processor is rated at is a good idea. Some people go higher, some don't.


----------



## Luca T

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Posting the same question in multilpe threads is not going to change the answer.


I know









But being in the proper thread I was looking for some more forumer's opinions


----------



## puts

Hello guys, i have older but nice cooler thermalright si-128se and i wanna know how far i can go with that cooler overclocking i5 K cpus with good fan?


----------



## Silent Scone

Just plug and playing this Kingston Predator kit, seems to like around 1.032v SA on my system with the XMP profile running on 125 strap. It's not really all things considered that shabby timing wise out of the box.


----------



## Luca T

For ram on this platform what is better in your opinion:

- higher frequency?

Or

- lower timing?

I have the GSkill 3200 16-16-16-36 2T 1,35V


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luca T*
> 
> For ram on this platform what is better in your opinion:
> 
> - higher frequency?
> 
> Or
> 
> - lower timing?
> 
> I have the GSkill 3200 16-16-16-36 2T 1,35V


the best things to do in this case is to try it yourself.
I doubt that it has a lot of sense to go over 3200MHz and since your memory is capable of such a big frequency at only 1.35V why don't start from that frequency and try to lower timings?

On my "more modest" 2800MHz Corsair LPX, I need too much voltage to get it stable at 3200MHz 16-18-18-39-2T so I opted for 2666MHz 13-14-14-28-1T and I get better performance than 3200MHz using 16-18-18-39-2T.

Do some benchmarks and see it by your self.
Most renderer for example prefers lower latency to higher frequency, it also depends on what is the kind of load that you want to prefer.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luca T*
> 
> For ram on this platform what is better in your opinion:
> 
> - higher frequency?
> 
> Or
> 
> - lower timing?
> 
> I have the GSkill 3200 16-16-16-36 2T 1,35V


Hello

It will depend on the apps and/or games you use. Testing on your end will determine this. 16-16-16-1T at 3200MHz will probably be as good as anything lower with tighter timings if your comfortable at 1.35V for the long term.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> if your comfortable at 1.35V for the long term.


You make it seem as if XMP settings could cause harm long term?


----------



## Silent Scone

Not in that instance, I've seen some that could potentially though.

Corsairs programming on some of the DDR3 kits were crazy on X79. 1.3v VCCSA for 2133.

wut


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> You make it seem as if XMP settings could cause harm long term?


Hello
Not at all. I'm not one to push voltages for 24/7 non-benching use when the somewhat lower clocks that come with reduced voltages are virtually unnoticeable.


----------



## Luca T

If I set all manually with Strap at 125 I can chose or 3000 or 3250 for ram, if I use Xmp then Can I adjust timing manuallly?

EDIT: I found it sorry


----------



## Luca T

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> Not at all. I'm not one to push voltages for 24/7 non-benching use when the somewhat lower clocks that come with reduced voltages are virtually unnoticeable.


for a daily use If I can set memories at 2666 or 2800 15-15-15-35 with 1,2 would it be better than the 3200 16-16-16-35 at 1,35?

Or 1,35v is good as well for daily use and I direectly set at 3200 and try as lower timing as possible?


----------



## vonalka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> ah! lol, yes between 1.3 to 1.4v generally but every chip is different. I need 1.38v for 4.5
> 
> yay.
> 
> See what these will do later.
> 
> 3000Mhz 15-16-16-36 1.35v


Looking forward to your results - mine just arrived


----------



## puts

I still dont un
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vonalka*
> 
> Looking forward to your results - mine just arrived


I dont understand why these heatsink goes always bigger? Rams voltages are much lesser than ddr3 but heatsinks are more bigger even ddr1 rams what was pretty power hungry and alot these models didnt have heatsinks.


----------



## vonalka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *puts*
> 
> I still dont un
> I dont understand why these heatsink goes always bigger? Rams voltages are much lesser than ddr3 but heatsinks are more bigger even ddr1 rams what was pretty power hungry and alot these models didnt have heatsinks.


I am sure it is just to make them look cool


----------



## LiveOrDie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *einnairo*
> 
> Ai
> 
> aida64, correct me if I m wrong, I read that voltage kills the CPU more than temp. At least to handle temp, the CPU can throttle to protect itself. Some say temp will shorten life span. Like u, I think 3 yrs is good for me, by then our hardware may not give satisfaction. And if temp degrades the product from 10 down to 5 years, I m not bothered. My iPhone 4s is working perfectly fine, but I need the 6 plus! Lolz.


Aida64 i haven't tried ill test it out later tonight but from memory my temps are lower using it you should try LinX 0.6.4 i just finish a 4 hour run so im sure my system is stable im going to lower the voltage again and retest until i find the lowest, Also CPU input voltage doesn't seem to do any think for me i just set it to 1.85.


----------



## jhatfie

I have been messing with my 5820k for a bit now. I do not seem to have a very good chip, but 4.4Ghz appears stable at 1.35v, which I think is the max voltage I really want to use. After a few hours of OCCT, my hottest core hits 72C using my Glacer 240L for cooling. Any lower voltage and I will crash after a while. Encoding with Ripbot264 or running the Intel ETU I can use a bit lower voltage without issues. Max uncore I can seem to hit is 3.6Ghz. Is this a limitation of my cpu or motherboard or do I need over 1.3v to go higher? I might be able to get a little more if I really load up the voltage, but thus far it does not seem to really want to go much higher. I am not too concerned though and will next focus on what I can get from my G.Skill 2400.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Just plug and playing this Kingston Predator kit, seems to like around 1.032v SA on my system with the XMP profile running on 125 strap. It's not really all things considered that shabby timing wise out of the box.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice! thanks Bro.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Just plug and playing this Kingston Predator kit, seems to like around 1.032v SA on my system with the XMP profile running on 125 strap. It's not really all things considered that shabby timing wise out of the box.


...pretty good, actually







...have you tried CR1 (I know you just got them and will probably do lots of different combos / tests, but CR1 'early' is always nice) ?


----------



## LiveOrDie

Does the way you apply your thermal paste really affect it much I used the credit card method only used a thin layer?


----------



## Agent-A01

also up to 1.5v dram voltage should be fine, they said X99 was built to support DDR3 so i dont know why some of you act like 1.35 is dangerous
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jhatfie*
> 
> Max uncore I can seem to hit is 3.6Ghz. Is this a limitation of my cpu or motherboard or do I need over 1.3v to go higher?quote]
> 
> Motherboard limitation, they dont OC cache very well, only asus can do it.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent-A01*
> 
> also up to 1.5v dram voltage should be fine, they said X99 was built to support DDR3 so i dont know why some of you act like 1.35 is dangerous


Hello

Please provide some links to where accelerated long term testing has been done to conclude that the DDR4 memory ICs will suffer no degradation with continuous 1.5V operation.


----------



## LiveOrDie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent-A01*
> 
> also up to 1.5v dram voltage should be fine, they said X99 was built to support DDR3 so i dont know why some of you act like 1.35 is dangerous
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jhatfie*
> 
> Max uncore I can seem to hit is 3.6Ghz. Is this a limitation of my cpu or motherboard or do I need over 1.3v to go higher?quote]
> 
> Motherboard limitation, they dont OC cache very well, only asus can do it.
> 
> 
> 
> X99 was built for DDR3 but thats not why people worry about high voltages, DDR4 memory modules where not designed for that voltage rating.
Click to expand...


----------



## Luca T

At present I could reach a stable 3200 at 15-15-15-36 1.35V

Do I try to lower timing? Or voltage?


----------



## Asmodian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LiveOrDie*
> 
> Does the way you apply your thermal paste really affect it much I used the credit card method only used a thin layer?


I have noticed that paste application can have a noticeable impact on temperatures but it is easy to do well (unless you are using a non-standard paste). Basically you can do it wrong but doing it right doesn't take a lot of finesse.

The main point is that you want as thin a layer as possible, so do not use too much.

I recommend the pea method for Haswell-E unless you are using a viscous paste. Apply a smallish pea sized dot in the center of the CPU and be careful to apply even pressure when mounting the heatsink. If you try it will probably be even enough, it only goes bad if you almost intentionally mount one side first.

I have tested a lot of different methods for mounting my water-block. I found small variations with different methods, except a few that were noticeably worse. The easiest "pea method" was also the best, it was at least as good as a very careful very thin layer. After dismounting there was always a very thin layer of compound covering most of the heat spreader; the corners would sometimes be bare but the temps were always as good or better than the best temps with any other method. Enough to not quite fill the corners seems best as it gives the thinnest layer while covering most of the CPU. After dismounting the paste was always a bit thicker or has some air bubbles\uncertain places if I used the credit card spreading method but I found spreading difficult to do well with a card or Gelid's little spreader tool.

I did all my testing with Gelid Extreme which has a pretty low viscosity at my room temp (~22°C/72°F). Something more viscous like Ceramique 2 might be different but even that seems to work quite well with the pea method. Using too large of a pea did give a thicker layer even though a lot squished out the sides. This only increased temps a few degrees at most but it was noticeably worse as well as being annoying to clean.

I am sad to say I did not get a truly statistically significant data set as I would need several repeats to get a very accurate measure of each technique and I would need to be sponsored by Gelid to use that much compound.


----------



## SkiMountaineer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jhatfie*
> 
> I have been messing with my 5820k for a bit now. I do not seem to have a very good chip, but 4.4Ghz appears stable at 1.35v, which I think is the max voltage I really want to use. After a few hours of OCCT, my hottest core hits 72C using my Glacer 240L for cooling. Any lower voltage and I will crash after a while. Encoding with Ripbot264 or running the Intel ETU I can use a bit lower voltage without issues. Max uncore I can seem to hit is 3.6Ghz. Is this a limitation of my cpu or motherboard or do I need over 1.3v to go higher? I might be able to get a little more if I really load up the voltage, but thus far it does not seem to really want to go much higher. I am not too concerned though and will next focus on what I can get from my G.Skill 2400.


True, needing 1.35 volts to be stable at 4.4GHz is worse than average. Are you sure you've experimented enough with all the other minor variables that influence stability besides just Vcore? How about VCCIn, VCCSA, LLC... have you disabled SVID for both CPU and DRAM... etc.

Most people find adding some VCCIn will let them lower VCore for the same stability, decreasing temperatures. Or else keep VCore the same, increase VCCIn and possibly gain more speed with stability. Though it sounds like most users don't want to get over about 1.9-something, maybe 1.95 VCCIn, without extreme cooling.

When you say your uncore is topping out at 3.6Ghz something is definitely weird there. Yes, Uncore ramps up its needed voltage (VCache) faster per increase of clock speed than Core does. By the time people get their core and cache clocked the same, they often find VCache consuming a fair bit more than VCore. When I tried that, cache required 0.040 volt more than core did to be stable.

But it's not so bad to keep cache/uncore slower, it heats your CPU up like the cores do but with less computing benefit per unit of voltage and heat added.


----------



## SkiMountaineer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luca T*
> 
> At present I could reach a stable 3200 at 15-15-15-36 1.35V
> 
> Do I try to lower timing? Or voltage?


1.35V is acceptable for long term and continuous use (assuming you have 1.35V memory and not 1.2 or some other spec). So now that you've achieved 3200Mhz try a few things with timings. Try to reach command rate of 1T instead of 2T if possible, which has a pretty large impact on latency. And see if you can lower at least some of the first three timings to 14 or even 13, just one step at a time. There are more tips and tricks but you can find them throughout the middle pages of this discussion and others specific to your motherboard.


----------



## LiveOrDie

I
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkiMountaineer*
> 
> True, needing 1.35 volts to be stable at 4.4GHz is worse than average. Are you sure you've experimented enough with all the other minor variables that influence stability besides just Vcore? How about VCCIn, VCCSA, LLC... have you disabled SVID for both CPU and DRAM... etc.
> 
> Most people find adding some VCCIn will let them lower VCore for the same stability, decreasing temperatures. Or else keep VCore the same, increase VCCIn and possibly gain more speed with stability. Though it sounds like most users don't want to get over about 1.9-something, maybe 1.95 VCCIn, without extreme cooling.
> 
> When you say your uncore is topping out at 3.6Ghz something is definitely weird there. Yes, Uncore ramps up its needed voltage (VCache) faster per increase of clock speed than Core does. By the time people get their core and cache clocked the same, they often find VCache consuming a fair bit more than VCore. When I tried that, cache required 0.040 volt more than core did to be stable.
> 
> But it's not so bad to keep cache/uncore slower, it heats your CPU up like the cores do but with less computing benefit per unit of voltage and heat added.


I found both VCCIn and LLC did nothing to my overclock I left them on auto, VCCSA only needs to be touched when running a CPU + RAM OC also some cache voltage helps aswel when overclocking memory.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LiveOrDie*
> 
> I
> VCCSA only needs to be touched when running a CPU + RAM OC


Hello

This as a blanket statement is wrong. The amount of VCCSA voltage when overclocking memory is dependent on the individual IMC.


----------



## LiveOrDie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> This as a blanket statement is wrong. The amount of VCCSA voltage when overclocking memory is dependent on the individual IMC.


Yes I know but to put it in simple wording more VCCSA is needed when running a CPU overclock along with a memory overclock, Some CPUs need a small increase even with no overclock because the auto setting does not apply enough.


----------



## SkiMountaineer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LiveOrDie*
> 
> I found both VCCIn and LLC did nothing to my overclock I left them on auto, VCCSA only needs to be touched when running a CPU + RAM OC also some cache voltage helps aswel when overclocking memory.


VCCIn on auto may be feeding more voltage than you really need, though I can't say for sure what your situation is like. LLC that's interesting you didn't wish to control it, but if you are happy with the resulting delivered voltages that you're getting compared to the voltage numbers that you set, then your LLC setting is fine even if it's just Auto.

Have you experimented with the possibility of being able to achieve a lower stable VCore at a given speed by raising VCCIn? If you didn't think about it that way, if you only tried adding either some VCore *or* some VCCIn and only the VCore helped, then maybe you didn't try out the possibility of driving one of these in the opposite direction to the other one.

As you said in a later post, VCCSA sometimes does need a bump for CPU-only overclocking to reach its potential even without any memory overclock.

Also, is there really anyone (besides maybe just a very few) who is overclocking only CPU and not memory at all, or memory but not CPU? That sounds unusual.


----------



## LiveOrDie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkiMountaineer*
> 
> VCCIn on auto may be feeding more voltage than you really need, though I can't say for sure what your situation is like. LLC that's interesting you didn't wish to control it, but if you are happy with the resulting delivered voltages that you're getting compared to the voltage numbers that you set, then your LLC setting is fine even if it's just Auto.
> 
> Have you experimented with the possibility of being able to achieve a lower stable VCore at a given speed by raising VCCIn? If you didn't think about it that way, if you only tried adding either some VCore *or* some VCCIn and only the VCore helped, then maybe you didn't try out the possibility of driving one of these in the opposite direction to the other one.
> 
> As you said in a later post, VCCSA sometimes does need a bump for CPU-only overclocking to reach its potential even without any memory overclock.
> 
> Also, is there really anyone (besides maybe just a very few) who is overclocking only CPU and not memory at all, or memory but not CPU? That sounds unusual.


What I did was set LLC to 8 found my stable voltage then removed it there was no change, for the VCCIn on auto its around 1.83v so I ended up setting it to 1.85v , Some times the CPU memory controller can't handle a high memory overclock that's when VCCSA needs to be increased you don't get this problem runnung a default speed of 2133mhz.You should always get your cpu stable on 2133mhz before over clocking your memory or cache.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Please provide some links to where accelerated long term testing has been done to conclude that the DDR4 memory ICs will suffer no degradation with continuous 1.5V operation.


Praz, I heard somewhere (as you normally do on the internet lol) that all DDR3 was tested at factory level up to 1.9v. Is there any truth in this?

As far as DDR4 goes as you say I don't think anybody truly knows yet. I've managed to kill a couple of Samsung green DDR3 modules with under 1.7v and they also have a 1.2v spec like most DDR4 IC. I think memory degradation is pretty understated on the whole in this industry, at least that's how I've come to perceive it


----------



## Blue Screen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LiveOrDie*
> 
> Does the way you apply your thermal paste really affect it much I used the credit card method only used a thin layer?


Yeah, using credit card method is not good. Just use a dot or rice grain size of thermal paste and let the cooler spread it when you install. If you spread it just creates air bubbles in the paste and can affect cooling


----------



## [email protected]

Fooling around with the X99-E WS


----------



## Cefiro

I was all in for an asus x99 deluxe but after reading serveral issues affecting the asus as the infamous bad solder points at vrm's (the new bios 1004 is just to "skip" this , or there is a real design flaw around that vrms ), incompatibilities with my current sound card ( asus xonar stx) .. is making me doubt. Im better off with a rampage V?

I know is a tricky question, but i really cannot get to a conclusion myself ... just wanna get the best off my system and dont have to worry about so many things from the very start.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## LiveOrDie

Well i think i have fixed my CPU temp problem and i haven't redone the paste as i don't think that's the problem as i have done most of my CPU's that way also did both of my GPUs like it and both stay under 55c on load after hours of gaming, What i did was turn my system up side down to see if i had any air bubbles and saw some shi# sitting on the inside of the res/pump, I'm not sure what it was but i flushed my loop out and there was a bit of it and it was sitting around the pump it looked green, Maybe it come out of my old 240 rad it was sitting for 2 months any ways i can now run LinX 0.6.5 again and temps stay under 83c on a 5 min run , Now my overclock with 0.6.4 after passing 4 hours is unstable with 0.6.5 should i forget about it or go for a lower OC was really hopping for 4.5ghz.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cefiro*
> 
> I was all in for an asus x99 deluxe but after reading serveral issues affecting the asus as the infamous bad solder points at vrm's (the new bios 1004 is just to "skip" this , or there is a real design flaw around that vrms ), incompatibilities with my current sound card ( asus xonar stx) .. is making me doubt. Im better off with a rampage V?
> 
> I know is a tricky question, but i really cannot get to a conclusion myself ... just wanna get the best off my system and dont have to worry about so many things from the very start.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


There are many happy X99 Deluxe owners... There is no real definitive proof to suggest that the solder ball was actually already there prior to Legit Reviews surge issue. Mofsets are very small considering the current that goes through them, so a surge such as the one they experienced could have well have caused what you saw in the photo they had shown. Regardless, manufacturing faults are common across all boards. ASUS will be manufacturing them all in the same place no doubt.

Not sure what you mean by your comment on the bios fix, it's a firmware related fix that adjusts the boot up power phase, and if you have a recent power supply it's a non issue.

The thing you have to remember is most users that will be resident here are more likely to get the Rampage as it is targeted as _the_ enthusiast board, which it is. But for 90% of users the Deluxe range has always served most peoples needs just fine. However you will also get the 'trailing' end of end users who are less experienced on this board also who are quick to blame issues on ASUS when it has nothing really to do with them and boils down to either common sense, or it's a 3rd party issue.

To summerise, unless you plan on really pushing your system to it's limits in terms of specific featuresets on the ROG, the X99 Deluxe is probably the board to go with.

The Xonar issue was also a chipset issue, it was not board specific and has since been rectified.


----------



## LiveOrDie

Do you guys think my temps are to far apart shold i reset my CPU or do these look normal i know some cores run hotter but still?


----------



## Nichismo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> There are many happy X99 Deluxe owners... There is no real definitive proof to suggest that the solder ball was actually already there prior to Legit Reviews surge issue. Mofsets are very small considering the current that goes through them, so a surge such as the one they experienced could have well have caused what you saw in the photo they had shown. Regardless, manufacturing faults are common across all boards. ASUS will be manufacturing them all in the same place no doubt.
> 
> Not sure what you mean by your comment on the bios fix, it's a firmware related fix that adjusts the boot up power phase, and if you have a recent power supply it's a non issue.
> 
> The thing you have to remember is most users that will be resident here are more likely to get the Rampage as it is targeted as _the_ enthusiast board, which it is. But for 90% of users the Deluxe range has always served most peoples needs just fine. However you will also get the 'trailing' end of end users who are less experienced on this board also who are quick to blame issues on ASUS when it has nothing really to do with them and boils down to either common sense, or it's a 3rd party issue.
> 
> To summerise, unless you plan on really pushing your system to it's limits in terms of specific featuresets on the ROG, the X99 Deluxe is probably the board to go with.
> 
> The Xonar issue was also a chipset issue, it was not board specific and has since been rectified.


very well said. I havnt even remotely heard any negative press or chatter in regards the X99 deluxe, all those supposed issus are completely foreign to me.

I had been a little upset with myself for being so impatient. I purchased the X99 deluxe from my local Frys, it was the last one in stock and ive always had a very positive regard with ASUS motherboards in general. But I knew id be kicking myself once the Rampage V came out, I had just gotten used to owning ROG motherboards, and I knew it wouldnt be long before full board waterblock sets would be released for them as well.

I really almost made the leap and bought one before I even sold my Deluxe, simply because of what you said.... Feeling as though I need it simply for the sake of being an all out overkill enthusiast.... But im glad I didnt now. I seem to have a pretty solid chip and havnt posted pretty good numbers across all boards, and the deluxe is loaded with nearly every single feature that the Rampage has. I almost feel like the only real difference at this point would be simply the OC panel and a overall theme. I still own my IV black edition, and it still gives me a pretty good reminder of what I would be getting with the V as opposed to what I have now


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Fooling around with the X99-E WS
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


same CPU that you had in the other board (Deluxe?)? Say, does that board have PCIE switches? Either physical or a way to shut off slots in the bios?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LiveOrDie*
> 
> Do you guys think my temps are to far apart shold i reset my CPU or do these look normal i know some cores run hotter but still?


nah, can be as much as 10C between cores that's not related to TIM application


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> The thing you have to remember is most users that will be resident here are more likely to get the Rampage as it is targeted as _the_ enthusiast board, which it is. But for 90% of users the Deluxe range has always served most peoples needs just fine.


Hello

For the last several generations the Deluxe has been my board of choice for 24/7 use. It has enough of the overclocking features of the ROG line for anything needed in day-to-day use and also has the needed/wanted options for daily use.


----------



## LiveOrDie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LiveOrDie*
> 
> Do you guys think my temps are to far apart shold i reset my CPU or do these look normal i know some cores run hotter but still?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> same CPU that you had in the other board (Deluxe?)? Say, does that board have PCIE switches? Either physical or a way to shut off slots in the bios?
> nah, can be as much as 10C between cores that's not related to TIM application


Thanks i thought so just wanted to make sure.


----------



## devilhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Fooling around with the X99-E WS


tested 3200Mhz 14-15-15-35-1T, but it requires lot voltage to make stable - 1.43V, maybe it's able and 1.42v, but anyway it looks not safe to use 24/7







and forgot to change 30 tRAS


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> For the last several generations the Deluxe has been my board of choice for 24/7 use. It has enough of the overclocking features of the ROG line for anything needed in day-to-day use and also has the needed/wanted options for daily use.


Agreed, I've been using them since the P4P800 Deluxe, which through rose tinted glasses is the best motherboard ever made









maybe not to look at lol.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Fooling around with the X99-E WS


Helo

Nice to see the WS also has no issues with 2800MHz memory speed using the 100 strap.


----------



## Aluc13

I have heard that Haswell e gets to be pretty hot. Does that mean that liquid cooling is the only real option? Or can a good air cooler keep the temps down.


----------



## Luca T

I did a lot of stress test

With ram at 3200 15-15-16-36 1,35V it passed 3 Hours and 15min of Prime95 Blend, but with the stress-test of RealBench sometimes show Windows Error "Handbrake stopped to work"

What Can I use as stress test for ram?


----------



## einnairo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cefiro*
> 
> I was all in for an asus x99 deluxe but after reading serveral issues affecting the asus as the infamous bad solder points at vrm's (the new bios 1004 is just to "skip" this , or there is a real design flaw around that vrms ), incompatibilities with my current sound card ( asus xonar stx) .. is making me doubt. Im better off with a rampage V?
> 
> I know is a tricky question, but i really cannot get to a conclusion myself ... just wanna get the best off my system and dont have to worry about so many things from the very start.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


I believe the asus boards are the only ones with the patented oc socket for oc'ing the uncore. With this socket, you can hit 4-4.5mhz while other boards can only manage 3.8 I think. pls correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## Cefiro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> There are many happy X99 Deluxe owners... There is no real definitive proof to suggest that the solder ball was actually already there prior to Legit Reviews surge issue. Mofsets are very small considering the current that goes through them, so a surge such as the one they experienced could have well have caused what you saw in the photo they had shown. Regardless, manufacturing faults are common across all boards. ASUS will be manufacturing them all in the same place no doubt.
> 
> Not sure what you mean by your comment on the bios fix, it's a firmware related fix that adjusts the boot up power phase, and if you have a recent power supply it's a non issue.
> 
> The thing you have to remember is most users that will be resident here are more likely to get the Rampage as it is targeted as _the_ enthusiast board, which it is. But for 90% of users the Deluxe range has always served most peoples needs just fine. However you will also get the 'trailing' end of end users who are less experienced on this board also who are quick to blame issues on ASUS when it has nothing really to do with them and boils down to either common sense, or it's a 3rd party issue.
> 
> To summerise, unless you plan on really pushing your system to it's limits in terms of specific featuresets on the ROG, the X99 Deluxe is probably the board to go with.
> 
> The Xonar issue was also a chipset issue, it was not board specific and has since been rectified.


Many thanks for the thorough explanation, that covers almost all of my concerns

As Silent Scone expsosed aswell, thats exactly the point. I'm not in that end range of the enthusiast scene, neither I would take advantage of the unique highlights of the ROG, x99 deluxe series is more suited for my needs / behavior even as a relative power user. Also i don't wanna be "quick" to just blame asus itself or whatever, but to find out whats going on and take a rationale decision.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nichismo*
> 
> very well said. I havnt even remotely heard any negative press or chatter in regards the X99 deluxe, all those supposed issus are completely foreign to me.
> 
> I had been a little upset with myself for being so impatient. I purchased the X99 deluxe from my local Frys, it was the last one in stock and ive always had a very positive regard with ASUS motherboards in general. But I knew id be kicking myself once the Rampage V came out, I had just gotten used to owning ROG motherboards, and I knew it wouldnt be long before full board waterblock sets would be released for them as well.
> 
> I really almost made the leap and bought one before I even sold my Deluxe, simply because of what you said.... Feeling as though I need it simply for the sake of being an all out overkill enthusiast.... But im glad I didnt now. I seem to have a pretty solid chip and havnt posted pretty good numbers across all boards, and the deluxe is loaded with nearly every single feature that the Rampage has. I almost feel like the only real difference at this point would be simply the OC panel and a overall theme. I still own my IV black edition, and it still gives me a pretty good reminder of what I would be getting with the V as opposed to what I have now


Thats was exactly my feeling / impulse. In fact to be true i somewhat dislike the special OC panel, through the rest of the features and overal feeling/looks of the board really appeals to me. But I better refrain myself and go fo the option more suited for my needs. Many thanks for exposing your experience *Nichismo*, it really helps me becouse was my same reaction as I already mentioned before.

Anyways still considering several options, but with your feedback I'm leaning more towards my initial decision.

Peace and may the OC gods be with you


----------



## Luca T

I tried to use the memory stress test of the Intel Extreme tuning Utility, but it shows memory utilization 3872mb (out of 16gb), like it's set for the 4gb RAM, but I can't find any option to set 16gb


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devilhead*
> 
> tested 3200Mhz 14-15-15-35-1T, but it requires lot voltage to make stable - 1.43V, maybe it's able and 1.42v, but anyway it looks not safe to use 24/7
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and forgot to change 30 tRAS


are you kidding? your 5960X does 4.7 at 1.28V? really?







(i gotta get a new cpu...)


----------



## Luca T

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> are you kidding? your 5960X does 4.7 at 1.28V? really?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (i gotta get a new cpu...)


Unfortunately Just few lucky cpus, maybe 10%


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luca T*
> 
> Unfortunately Just few lucky cpus, maybe 10%


[email protected]<1.3V is way more scarce that 10%.

and.. that's two guys in Norway with 2 of the best CPUs we've seen.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luca T*
> 
> I tried to use the memory stress test of the Intel Extreme tuning Utility, but it shows memory utilization 3872mb (out of 16gb), like it's set for the 4gb RAM, but I can't find any option to set 16gb


use this to stress the ram:

MemTest.zip 13k .zip file


Praz posted a batch file to use in opening the correct # of instances (one for each thread)


----------



## Luca T

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> [email protected]<1.3V is way more scarce that 10%.
> 
> and.. that's two guys in Norway with 2 of the best CPUs we've seen.


I'm average with the 5960X at 4.5 with 1.3v


----------



## Silent Scone

Probably bought them from Komplett, they're a weird lot. They had 4960xs that did 5ghz on 1.3v in their LAN desk demos.

Some poor **** probably sits there all day binning them for the 15 people in Norway that are willing to pay that much for a CPU


----------



## Creator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blue Screen*
> 
> Yeah, using credit card method is not good. Just use a dot or rice grain size of thermal paste and let the cooler spread it when you install. If you spread it just creates air bubbles in the paste and can affect cooling


I think credit card method, when done right, is the best method with these chips, mainly because the heat spreaders are so large. The pea method will ensure you get contact where you need it, but also will miss 10-20% of the heat spreader as it spreads out radially and will miss the corners. Yes the die is in the center, but it's a heat _spreader_. You'll get better performance if you can ensure good contact over all of it.

Credit card method will get you full contact (and thin layer) if done well, but it's also the easiest to mess up with air bubbles. Even with MX4 which is super easy to spread, I went over my layer a few times before it was looking thin and uniform. And there's probably still some micro air pockets trapped, but the temperatures look nothing out of the norm for me so I think I did alright. You'll end up with either the best performing or worst performing using this method.

If you do credit card method, you should do it when nothing else is installed on the board. This way you have the room to do it properly. If you have GPUs and RAM installed, and it's already in your case and you're looking to just add the heat sink, go with pea or X method.


----------



## Luca T

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> use this to stress the ram:
> 
> MemTest.zip 13k .zip file
> 
> 
> Praz posted a batch file to use in opening the correct # of instances (one for each thread)


Thanksssss









I will try to find the file batch (Now I understand how in photos it opens with all instances)


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luca T*
> 
> Thanksssss
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will try to find the file batch (Now I understand how in photos it opens with all instances)


edit txt to bat. this is set for 16 x768

memtest16.txt 0k .txt file


----------



## Luca T

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> edit txt to bat. this is set for 16 x768
> 
> memtest16.txt 0k .txt file


I did it, but Should I modify with the correct name.exe (that is memtestpro.exe)? Correct?

Then Should I manually insert 768mb in every memtest? Or due to 16gb Can I set 1000mb in every memtest?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luca T*
> 
> I did it, but Should I modify with the correct name.exe (that is memtestpro.exe)? Correct?
> 
> Then Should I manually insert 768mb in every memtest? Or due to 16gb Can I set 1000mb in every memtest?


eh, yeah sorry - do a find-replace of "pro". the bat file will automatically enter 768 in each instance. (~75% of ram. you can go higher but need to leave enough for the OS else it will fail)


----------



## Luca T

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> eh, yeah sorry - do a find-replace of "pro". the bat file will automatically enter 768 in each instance. (~75% of ram. you can go higher but need to leave enough for the OS else it will fail)


I don't know if I did well:

- I unpacked the Memtest you posted (it's memtest not memtestpro)
- I edited the txt file you posted correcting all the memtestpro.exe in memtest.exe and saved as batch

When i start the batch file it Opens 16 memtest's windows but I have to insert manually the memory quantity

What did I do wrong?


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luca T*
> 
> I don't know if I did well:
> 
> - I unpacked the Memtest you posted (it's memtest not memtestpro)
> - I edited the txt file you posted correcting all the memtestpro.exe in memtest.exe and saved as batch
> 
> When i start the batch file it Opens 16 memtest's windows but I have to insert manually the memory quantity
> 
> What did I do wrong?


Hello

The free version does not support command line switches. Purchase the Pro version.


----------



## Luca T

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> The free version does not support command line switches. Purchase the Pro version.


Ah ok! i will buy this evening!

When before I set 16 memtest Windows every one set with 1000mb,
Was it useless?


----------



## devilhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Probably bought them from Komplett, they're a weird lot. They had 4960xs that did 5ghz on 1.3v in their LAN desk demos.
> 
> Some poor **** probably sits there all day binning them for the 15 people in Norway that are willing to pay that much for a CPU


no, i have bought at proshop, Mydog i think have bought at komplett, and Nizzen at Digitalimpuls


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> The free version does not support command line switches. Purchase the Pro version.


Yeah I found this out the hard way a month or two ago lol. Hours of load for NOTHING 

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devilhead*
> 
> no, i have bought at proshop, Mydog i think have bought at komplett, and Nizzen at Digitalimpuls


There is more than one electrical retailer in Norway? Is it sign posted?


----------



## Luca T

My 5960X at 4.5 with 1.3v (memories 16gb 3200) in liquid cooling (high level liquid cooling system) reached the maximum temperature of 74°c (ambient temperature 21°c, water 27-30°c) on two cores under older Prime95 V26 in Blend operation.

is it normal for an 5960X? Or I put badly the paste? Or something?


----------



## Silent Scone

That's pretty acceptable


----------



## einnairo

Is Intel burn test trolling me, passed Aida for 2 hrs, passed real bench for 4, ibt after 2nd pass, telling me my system is unstable zzzz....


----------



## Crypod

Hi guys, overclocker in training here. I've managed to get a stable overclock on my 5820K @4.6GHz using 1.331V (Multiplier & Vcore only). I think my temps can be improved by reapplying the TIM in a long line rather than just a "grain-of-sand". I'll try that later and see what happens. I didn't try to go past 4.6GHz since I only have a Corsair H100i and it's already running near full speed.

For now, here are the results using Aida64 (I was watching YouTube videos while this was running as well):



Anything I can improve? Thoughts?


----------



## Luca T

Bought MemtestPro (i took the deluxe so I can use even in other situation)!

Can I directly use the batch file of Praz?

EDIT: Norton blocks and removes it and shows bad reputation messagge

EDIT2: I did it start from the folder and Norton didn't show anything bah!

How long Should I make it work? 200%? 300%?


----------



## LiveOrDie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crypod*
> 
> Hi guys, overclocker in training here. I've managed to get a stable overclock on my 5820K @4.6GHz using 1.331V (Multiplier & Vcore only). I think my temps can be improved by reapplying the TIM in a long line rather than just a "grain-of-sand". I'll try that later and see what happens. I didn't try to go past 4.6GHz since I only have a Corsair H100i and it's already running near full speed.
> 
> For now, here are the results using Aida64 (I was watching YouTube videos while this was running as well):
> 
> 
> 
> Anything I can improve? Thoughts?


I don't think your temps will change much at all if u redo the Tim, mine is the same around 10c difference on some cores and those temps are fine, try using linx 0.6.4 to test your chip aida64 when testing with those 4 boxe ticked should be left overnight as its takes longer to test all 4 areas.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luca T*
> 
> Bought MemtestPro (i took the deluxe so I can use even in other situation)!
> 
> Can I directly use the batch file of Praz?
> 
> EDIT: Norton blocks and removes it and shows bad reputation messagge
> 
> EDIT2: I did it start from the folder and Norton didn't show anything bah!
> 
> How long Should I make it work? 200%? 300%?


4 laps or more I's say for your 24/7 memory settings.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crypod*
> 
> Hi guys, overclocker in training here. I've managed to get a stable overclock on my 5820K @4.6GHz using 1.331V (Multiplier & Vcore only). I think my temps can be improved by reapplying the TIM in a long line rather than just a "grain-of-sand". I'll try that later and see what happens. I didn't try to go past 4.6GHz since I only have a Corsair H100i and it's already running near full speed.
> 
> For now, here are the results using Aida64 (I was watching YouTube videos while this was running as well):
> 
> 
> 
> Anything I can improve? Thoughts?


I would bump the cache up to at least 4.0. You will notice a difference from stock cache.


----------



## HyperC

So any quick tweaks for my 5820k running @4.5 and ram oc @2666 everything is auto besides ram and vcore


----------



## Luca T

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 4 laps or more I's say for your 24/7 memory settings.


Perfect, Thanks!

I did more than 700% so it would be more than 7 laps with Memory at 3200 15-15-16-35 1T 1,35v

Tried 3200 15-15-15-35 1T 1,35v but it blocks during windows boot


----------



## SkiMountaineer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyperC*
> 
> So any quick tweaks for my 5820k running @4.5 and ram oc @2666 everything is auto besides ram and vcore


yeah, have you tried tightening the latency timings on your RAM? You may be able to run it noticeably faster with timing adjustment even at the same Mhz. Also auto voltage often leaves you a little higher voltage than actually needed for stability so you could do your own testing to dial it down some if possible. Also overclocking your cache is possible, read through the several X99 forums and you'll get lots of ideas.


----------



## Luca T

I read Cache higher of 3.7 is almost useless because benefit is really poor, is it true?

Now I set cache at 3.7 and it seems stable, do I try to step up?


----------



## SkiMountaineer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luca T*
> 
> I read Cache higher of 3.7 is almost useless because benefit is really poor, is it true?
> 
> Now I set cache at 3.7 and it seems stable, do I try to step up?


It's all up to you. When people say the benefit is little, they only mean the benefit compared to the heat generated. I find it very worthwhile to run my cache at 4.1Ghz but I don't bother with higher because of heat. Each person's preference will differ.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luca T*
> 
> I read Cache higher of 3.7 is almost useless because benefit is really poor, is it true?
> 
> Now I set cache at 3.7 and it seems stable, do I try to step up?


No not true, higher cache the better however over 4ghz you may need to step up the voltage considerably and also notch vcore.


----------



## LiveOrDie

Just redid paste and there was no change there so guess its fine







, Still happy i fixed my CPU temp problem at the moment I'm on 4.5Ghz @ 1.3v LinX 0.6.4 and RealBench stable ran both for 4 hours, So i set adaptive voltage to 1.295v i will test my overclock out over the weekend on some long hours of gaming







.


----------



## Crypod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LiveOrDie*
> 
> I don't think your temps will change much at all if u redo the Tim, mine is the same around 10c difference on some cores and those temps are fine, try using linx 0.6.4 to test your chip aida64 when testing with those 4 boxe ticked should be left overnight as its takes longer to test all 4 areas.


Does it have to be Linx 0.6.4? Because I just tried 0.6.5 and things are not looking good at all. 4.4GHz at 1.35V and look at the max temp on Core #2


----------



## erase

I am sitting at 3833MHz for 24/7 with just 1.05v for both core and cache, the system is extremely quiet, even at full load. I do want a little more out of it, therefore not to limited by low single core performance. My current Noctua D14 does not like to go over 1.1v or it will overheat in stress tests and fail them.

Really apprehensive about water cooling, cost, maintenance, and pump/fan noise. Custom solutions require specialised cases and may need to be big. AIO water coolers like the Kraken X61 seem pretty easy to throw on, but I keep seeing mixed results where a air cooler namely Noctua D15 is matching such coolers. I really not sure if air cooler could really match or beat a large AIO with an 8 core at high clocks and voltages.

I just want to cool the CPU with no plans to water cool the GPU. What would you people recommend for about 4.3 - 4.5GHz out of these cooling options:

EK L240 entry level 240mm assemble you own kit.
Kraken X61 or Corsair H110 AIO easy fit thin 280mm kit
Noctua D15 no maintenance quiet air cooler


----------



## LiveOrDie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crypod*
> 
> Does it have to be Linx 0.6.4? Because I just tried 0.6.5 and things are not looking good at all. 4.4GHz at 1.35V and look at the max temp on Core #2


Yes LinX 0.6.5 and also the 0.6 4 AVX edition draw a lot of voltage through your CPU that's why temps get so high, 0.6.4 doesn't use AVX so temps are around 10-15c lower, Try running 10 times with all memory selected see how you go.


----------



## LiveOrDie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erase*
> 
> I am sitting at 3833MHz for 24/7 with just 1.05v for both core and cache, the system is extremely quiet, even at full load. I do want a little more out of it, therefore not to limited by low single core performance. My current Noctua D14 does not like to go over 1.1v or it will overheat in stress tests and fail them.
> 
> Really apprehensive about water cooling, cost, maintenance, and pump/fan noise. Custom solutions require specialised cases and may need to be big. AIO water coolers like the Kraken X61 seem pretty easy to throw on, but I keep seeing mixed results where a air cooler namely Noctua D15 is matching such coolers. I really not sure if air cooler could really match or beat a large AIO with an 8 core at high clocks and voltages.
> 
> I just want to cool the CPU with no plans to water cool the GPU. What would you people recommend for about 4.3 - 4.5GHz out of these cooling options:
> 
> EK L240 entry level 240mm assemble you own kit.
> Kraken X61 or Corsair H110 AIO easy fit thin 280mm kit
> Noctua D15 no maintenance quiet air cooler


It depends what type of voltage you need for that clock speed some people say they can run voltages up to 1.3v on a H100 but you will probably find there using stress tools like realbench i would just go with the one you like the most and take it from there.


----------



## erase

I am often hearing that custom water cooling is only really for looks and better quitet cooling at high price. I like plain look no side see through panels or LED lights, don't actually want to see inside. Likely will be buying a Corsair 540 case for good air flow. Really I wouldn't consider a H100, from what I read these are noisy and worse than a D15 air cooler. However I would consider either Kraken X61 or a Corsair H110 if these two coolers are really better than a D15 and will still be able to get the job done at 1.3v around 4.4GHz?


----------



## LiveOrDie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erase*
> 
> I am often hearing that custom water cooling is only really for looks and better quitet cooling at high price. I like plain look no side see through panels or LED lights, don't actually want to see inside. Likely will be buying a Corsair 540 case for good air flow. Really I wouldn't consider a H100, from what I read these are noisy and worse than a D15 air cooler. However I would consider either Kraken X61 or a Corsair H110 if these two coolers are really better than a D15 and will still be able to get the job done at 1.3v around 4.4GHz?


We i run a custom loop before hand i had a H100 this was on a 4770K i had to upgrade to a custom loop as i was running a mini-ITX board in a small case the H100 just failed to cool my CPU, Idle temps where around 55c after i upgrade to a custom loops its dropped my temps by 20c and that's with the same size rad on both, So no custom watercooling will always out do a AIO unit, If i was to ever get a other AIO unit it would be like a swiftech h220x as there as close to a custom loop as you can get so maybe look at one of those, a H110 will be fine at 1.3v but stress testing could be a problem.


----------



## xarot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crypod*
> 
> Does it have to be Linx 0.6.4? Because I just tried 0.6.5 and things are not looking good at all. 4.4GHz at 1.35V and look at the max temp on Core #2


Well, I wouldn't worry about 87c myself yet at all on one core especially if you are trying LinX. But you will be limited to push much further with an AIO cooler, 4.4 is a good overclock anyway. Using only 772 MB of mem doesn't really stress your CPU for a very long time so you haven't hit the max temps yet. As you can see a round only takes under 5 seconds, when the load gets dropped until the next round begins and so on. For some comparison, on 32 GB DDR3 and utilizing max mem it took 20 minutes per round.









If you are limited by cooling I would make just a few rounds using LinX and then move to lighter stress tests. Opinions on this may vary.







, I like to 'burn in' my CPUs..literally.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crypod*
> 
> Does it have to be Linx 0.6.4? Because I just tried 0.6.5 and things are not looking good at all. 4.4GHz at 1.35V and look at the max temp on Core #2


it doesn't have to be either. Why you guys continue to use this and p95 on these chip is, ... befuddling.


----------



## 1TekMan

Ok guys little update, so i'm back at it again









Loaded default settings, changed only core multy to 45 at 1.35v (tried 1.3v but instant bsod in aida) and i was able to run aida for 20min (CPU, FPU, cache and memory checked).

Max temps (Celsius) - *Cores:* 71° to 81° *CPU Package:* 86° *VRM:* 61° - monitored using HWiNFO. I also tried AlSuite3 for comparison and got different/better results, ~ 5-10° less on average across the board. So i wonder which one to trust more, altho i guess it's better to be safe than sorry so i will go with HWiNFO for now.

I will try and decrease core voltage and do these short 20min something tests until i bsod again and then increase a couple notches and run the test for as long as i need to call it "stable". Btw how long before i can call myself stable with Aida?? And do you advice against running the test for very long with the these temps?

For now everything else is on auto and ram at stock (actually downclocked to 2133MHz CL15 as per auto settings). I also run CineBench R15 and got a score of 1287, how's that for a 4.5GHz 5820k?


----------



## Luca T

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkiMountaineer*
> 
> It's all up to you. When people say the benefit is little, they only mean the benefit compared to the heat generated. I find it very worthwhile to run my cache at 4.1Ghz but I don't bother with higher because of heat. Each person's preference will differ.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> No not true, higher cache the better however over 4ghz you may need to step up the voltage considerably and also notch vcore.


Thank's guys!

So I will try to rise cache as more as I Can with 1.30v


----------



## Luca T

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nowon*
> 
> Ok guys little update, so i'm back at it again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loaded default settings, changed only core multy to 45 at 1.35v (tried 1.3v but instant bsod in aida) and i was able to run aida for 20min (CPU, FPU, cache and memory checked).
> 
> Max temps (Celsius) - *Cores:* 71° to 81° *CPU Package:* 86° *VRM:* 61° - monitored using HWiNFO. I also tried AlSuite3 for comparison and got different/better results, ~ 5-10° less on average across the board. So i wonder which one to trust more, altho i guess it's better to be safe than sorry so i will go with HWiNFO for now.
> 
> I will try and decrease core voltage and do these short 20min something tests until i bsod again and then increase a couple notches and run the test for as long as i need to call it "stable". Btw how long before i can call myself stable with Aida?? And do you advice against running the test for very long with the these temps?
> 
> For now everything else is on auto and ram at stock (actually downclocked to 2133MHz CL15 as per auto settings). I also run CineBench R15 and got a score of 1287, how's that for a 4.5GHz 5820k?


i installed Aida64, with HwInfo64 I had problems, it showed 103-104 *c even in idle on the sensor 3 of the Mainboard


----------



## Crypod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LiveOrDie*
> 
> Yes LinX 0.6.5 and also the 0.6 4 AVX edition draw a lot of voltage through your CPU that's why temps get so high, 0.6.4 doesn't use AVX so temps are around 10-15c lower, Try running 10 times with all memory selected see how you go.


Done! Results below. Thanks!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xarot*
> 
> Well, I wouldn't worry about 87c myself yet at all on one core especially if you are trying LinX. But you will be limited to push much further with an AIO cooler, 4.4 is a good overclock anyway. Using only 772 MB of mem doesn't really stress your CPU for a very long time so you haven't hit the max temps yet. As you can see a round only takes under 5 seconds, when the load gets dropped until the next round begins and so on. For some comparison, on 32 GB DDR3 and utilizing max mem it took 20 minutes per round.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you are limited by cooling I would make just a few rounds using LinX and then move to lighter stress tests. Opinions on this may vary.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , I like to 'burn in' my CPUs..literally.


Done! Results below. I have another 8 gig stick in transit now that the price dropped and yes... I need actually need more RAM anyway for my work. Thanks!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> it doesn't have to be either. Why you guys continue to use this and p95 on these chip is, ... befuddling.


I blame it on global warming.









Ok so I ran Linx 0.6.4 for 10 runs using all memory with no issues. I kept the Vcore at 1.35V just in case and I'll just increase the multiplier from now on.



So, can I proceed to 4.5GHz now?


----------



## Agent-A01

You can try, 4.5 likely will need a lot more voltage.


----------



## 1TekMan

LOL that didn't last long, decreased to 1.34v and instant crash in aida. Guess i was on the edge already. Oh well, gonna try with 4.4 now.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luca T*
> 
> i installed Aida64, with HwInfo64 I had problems, it showed 103-104 *c even in idle on the sensor 3 of the Mainboard


I get those too and from the little research i did it seems that depending on the motherboard you may get a couple abnormally high readings, even while only in idle...as in the sensors on the motherboard either not working or the software like in this case HWiNFO not picking 'em up and thus giving those incorrect (probably made up) readings. I think that's the case for me and i hope i'm not wrong


----------



## LiveOrDie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crypod*
> 
> Done! Results below. Thanks!
> Done! Results below. I have another 8 gig stick in transit now that the price dropped and yes... I need actually need more RAM anyway for my work. Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I blame it on global warming.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok so I ran Linx 0.6.4 for 10 runs using all memory with no issues. I kept the Vcore at 1.35V just in case and I'll just increase the multiplier from now on.
> 
> 
> 
> So, can I proceed to 4.5GHz now?


Yes try out 4.5Ghz on the same voltage see if you can pass 10 times again at your voltage you mite have some head room for more clock speed, If you get a BSOD then you know your not stable for that clock and i would stick with 4.4Ghz and see if you can lower your voltage down then test with LinX for 4 hours if you pass then you should be fine with that clock speed, LinX has always set a good stable voltage.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> it doesn't have to be either. Why you guys continue to use this and p95 on these chip is, ... befuddling.


Hello

Misconception, following bad advice or just don't know any better.


----------



## Crypod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LiveOrDie*
> 
> Yes try out 4.5Ghz on the same voltage see if you can pass 10 times again at your voltage you mite have some head room for more clock speed, If you get a BSOD then you know your not stable for that clock and i would stick with 4.4Ghz and see if you can lower your voltage down then test with LinX for 4 hours if you pass then you should be fine with that clock speed, LinX has always set a good stable voltage.


Tried 4.5GHz and it survived!







Temps are decent so far. Will try 4.6GHz, which I'm sure will give me hell to get a proper voltage, and if I can't, I'll run 4.5GHz for 4 hours (probably tomorrow).


----------



## Crypod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Misconception, following bad advice or just don't know any better.


What do you advise?


----------



## Luca T

The only Voltage I modified are Vcore at 1.30 and DramV at 1.35, Aida64 shows Cpu-Vrm voltage at 1.888V is it suitable?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crypod*
> 
> What do you advise?


er, not to use it as you'll almost definitely degrade your chip over a short period of time? lol.

Unless you're aiming to have gates like a whales vagina


----------



## Crypod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> er, not to use it as you'll almost definitely degrade your chip over a short period of time? lol.
> 
> Unless you're aiming to have gates like a whales vagina


You mean expansion due to heat? 70 degrees is a decent max afaik.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crypod*
> 
> What do you advise?


Hello

I'm not going to jump into this can of worms again. This topic has been discussed to death in this thread as well as the ASUS X99 threads and to be quite honest has wore out my patience long ago. After using these programs if you have no instability issues in day-to-day use everything should be good. Please keep in mind even when configured correctly these type of utilities only test the CPU and system memory and partially the cache using very specific instructions. Using real applications or even games with different type instructions and which also add the storage and graphics subsystems to the mix creates a completely new environment of needed stability. I have yet to find a system configuration that is proven stable with only LinX/Prime testing that can successfully complete a lengthily render using 3ds Max. Also the voltage needed to pass these utilities are partially the result of the anomalies produced from excessive junction temperatures created by these utilities.


----------



## Crypod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> I'm not going to jump into this can of worms again. This topic has been discussed to death in this thread as well as the ASUS X99 threads and to be quite honest has wore out my patience long ago. After using these programs if you have no instability issues in day-to-day use everything should be good. Please keep in mind even when configured correctly these type of utilities only test the CPU and system memory and partially the cache using very specific instructions. Using real applications or even games with different type instructions and which also add the storage and graphics subsystems to the mix creates a completely new environment of needed stability. I have yet to find a system configuration that is proven stable with only LinX/Prime testing that can successfully complete a lengthily render using 3ds Max. Also the voltage needed to pass these utilities are partially the result of the anomalies produced from excessive junction temperatures created by these utilities.


I see. Thank you for the clarification and you are right, I realize that the variables change significantly in real-world use and I will test games plus 3ds max along the way to make sure everything's stable. Running a utility like this to begin with gives me a peace of mind and an idea of where this chip is at. If it degrades the chip, well, tough for me.

EDIT: Researched some more and came across this important piece of information from ASUS' own JJ: 



! Perhaps you can just link to this video from now on.









But I did set some rules to myself prior to this whole journey:

1. Never go past 1.35V
2. Never let temps go above 70 (Which they did at one point and stopped using that utility)
3. 4.6GHz is the max target
4. Enable power saving features


----------



## LiveOrDie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Misconception, following bad advice or just don't know any better.


I've used LinX for years and its always given me a stable voltage for what i use my system for why shouldn't people use it its more reliable than realbench as its only does small test runs which are pointless its should be set up to test longer runs not just a loop that resets. LinX 0.6.5 does create a lot of heat and i have never run that for more than 30 minutes. LinX 0.6.4 i have run up to 8 hours on older systems and there still working fine.


----------



## zoson

Herein lies one of the problems. the version of linx doesn't matter... at all. Only the version of linpack that is being run by linx matters.
https://software.intel.com/en-us/articles/intel-math-kernel-library-linpack-download

Linx itself is not a stress test. It's a gui frontend for the intel linpack benchmark/stress test. All you're really doing here is using an old version of linpack that doesn't have AVX instructions... which results in significantly less loading/heat.

Intel doesn't use realbench, and I doubt they will ever endorse it. Simply put, it's a light to medium workload at best that doesn't actually prove stability. Yes, it runs handbreak. Yes it does tasks that people do... But it only does them one at a time - which doesn't simulate a realistic load at all. Nobody buys a 6c 12t cpu to do one thing at a time.

At the end of the day... That's precisely why you should use linpack over anything else. It's exactly what intel uses to both benchmark performance and prove stability. It's also exactly what's used to guarantee the stability of supercomputers, as well as benchmark their raw compute ability.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zoson*
> 
> Yes, it runs handbreak. Yes it does tasks that people do... But it only does them one at a time - which doesn't simulate a realistic load at all.


Hello

This is not true and is the reason why my fist post in regards to this topic states what it does.


----------



## Silent Scone

Realbench has even been marketed as being a great multitasking bench / stress test so how one even concludes at face value that it does every item individually is beyond any logic I can fathom.

Anyone would think some of you are trying to cure cancer, the levels you'll go to fob off perfectly reasonable stability tests.

"Not good enough for me!" Yet there are tests out there like IBT which are quite prehistoric in comparison, that people will gladly use and be happy with their stability outcome.

Most recent revelation for me is just how good Memtest Pro is at riddling out instability of any kind. If you can pass 16 instances for 600% you'll probably pass just about anything lol. Definitely don't overlook this


----------



## LiveOrDie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zoson*
> 
> Herein lies one of the problems. the version of linx doesn't matter... at all. Only the version of linpack that is being run by linx matters.
> https://software.intel.com/en-us/articles/intel-math-kernel-library-linpack-download
> 
> Linx itself is not a stress test. It's a gui frontend for the intel linpack benchmark/stress test. All you're really doing here is using an old version of linpack that doesn't have AVX instructions... which results in significantly less loading/heat.
> 
> Intel doesn't use realbench, and I doubt they will ever endorse it. Simply put, it's a light to medium workload at best that doesn't actually prove stability. Yes, it runs handbreak. Yes it does tasks that people do... But it only does them one at a time - which doesn't simulate a realistic load at all. Nobody buys a 6c 12t cpu to do one thing at a time.
> 
> At the end of the day... That's precisely why you should use linpack over anything else. It's exactly what intel uses to both benchmark performance and prove stability. It's also exactly what's used to guarantee the stability of supercomputers, as well as benchmark their raw compute ability.


Well yes but the version does matter as 0.6.4 doesn't support newer linpack with AVX only 0.6.5 does, also 0.6.5 takes a lot more voltage to become stable vs 0.6.4.

Asus released realbench to test overclocks but seeing you can run it with a very low voltage and not have any problems shows its not putting a real load on your system, I passed 8 hours of realbench on 16gbs of memory but only passed 2 hours of battlefield 4 before my system BSOD.


----------



## Crypod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LiveOrDie*
> 
> Well yes but the version does matter as 0.6.4 doesn't support newer linpack with AVX only 0.6.5 does, also 0.6.5 takes a lot more voltage to become stable vs 0.6.4.
> 
> Asus released realbench to test overclocks but seeing you can run it with a very low voltage and not have any problems shows its not putting a real load on your system, I passed 8 hours of realbench on 16gbs of memory but only passed 2 hours of battlefield 4 before my system BSOD.


Anyways, I just passed 4.6GHz on the same voltage. I was stable in Aida64 at the same settings earlier. I guess my goal for now has been achieved! Gonna try some ARMA 3 and other CPU-loving games


----------



## Agent-A01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crypod*
> 
> Anyways, I just passed 4.6GHz on the same voltage. I was stable in Aida64 at the same settings earlier. I guess my goal for now has been achieved! Gonna try some ARMA 3 and other CPU-loving games


Thats nice.









Try 4.7


----------



## Crypod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent-A01*
> 
> Thats nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try 4.7


I'm done testing for the day. Sometime later maybe or when I get my other 8 gig stick!


----------



## LiveOrDie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crypod*
> 
> I'm done testing for the day. Sometime later maybe or when I get my other 8 gig stick!


Ether way nice overclock


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crypod*
> 
> I'm done testing for the day. Sometime later maybe or when I get my other 8 gig stick!


Are you running tri channel? You might as well wait till you're running all your RAM as it will have an impact on your stability


----------



## Crypod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LiveOrDie*
> 
> Ether way nice overclock


Thanks again!


----------



## erase

The best way to get stability if "really" need it that much is to run at stock. That way you can run any stress testing software 24/7 and it will not matter, temps will never get any where dangerous, would imagine the same for power draw.
Just as its always been increasing processor voltage exponentially increases power draw and heat output, that's what will degrade a chip before anything else, not to mention create high requirements from VRM and PSU.


----------



## Crypod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Are you running tri channel? You might as well wait till you're running all your RAM as it will have an impact on your stability


Currently one 8GB stick, so I'll end up with dual channel. In the sig.


----------



## shremi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crypod*
> 
> Anyways, I just passed 4.6GHz on the same voltage. I was stable in Aida64 at the same settings earlier. I guess my goal for now has been achieved! Gonna try some ARMA 3 and other CPU-loving games


Is the VIN supposed to be that high ???? 2.5 ???? or a software bug


----------



## Jpmboy

oh geeze... deja vu all over again. Did this discussion really loop back to linpac, IBT and AVX power viruses again again?
And don't forget Furmark for your GPU!

Smoke 'em if you got 'em.


----------



## Crypod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shremi*
> 
> Is the VIN supposed to be that high ???? 2.5 ???? or a software bug


Anyone want to shed some light on this?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> oh geeze... deja vu all over again. Did this discussion really loop back to linpac, IBT and AVX power viruses again again?
> And don't forget Furmark for your GPU!
> 
> Smoke 'em if you got 'em.


Would love to read through all 499 pages of this thread to see that!


----------



## xarot

There have been many users using various versions of LinX successfully since 2008 or so to tune in their 24/7 overclocks and there has always been discussion if it's good to use or not. For me it's really the same what your method is as long as you're happy with it without issues.

Some people run 3DMark all over again with stupidly high voltages and clocks, I can't understand it either..







j/k.

Happy weekend all.


----------



## SU11YBEAR

Just joining the club, have a 5930k running stock right now, job for the weekend to mess with the OC, ek supremacy block in an Evga Micro


----------



## shremi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crypod*
> 
> Anyone want to shed some light on this?


What do you have set in bios ????


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crypod*
> 
> Anyone want to shed some light on this?
> Would love to read through all 499 pages of this thread to see that!


It basically comes down to the fact that these 8-core processors are particularly vulnerable to the continuous high-current power draw that several math-intensive stressors place on the processor. So much so, that the corresponding server processors, which are sold for this purpose, downclock when AVX instructions are inbound. Moreover, hammering one specific aspect of the architecture with the AVX instruction set, or linpac does not really assess the stability of the processor, with the exception of the one subunit being driven (eg, FPU). So... some sci-calcs will benefit from p95 and linpac during set up... but frankly I've had systems (4 and 6-core) stable to p95 and IBT for no less than 24h fail during a 2-day QM calculation in <8h, which is an FPU intensive problem.

Only thing p95 and linpac are good for in an 8-core is to give your thermal solution a workout. What actually will cause the processor to throw more errors, and therefore reveal instability







is to hammer it with different instruction types concurrently or in rapid series. "Training" your CPU to pass one type of problem does not do it.
just my


----------



## Yuhfhrh

500 pages!

"Post 4992 of 4991"?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> 500 pages!
> 
> "Post 4992 of 4991"?


nah - only 250 pages... wait, I missed half?


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> nah - only 250 pages... wait, I missed half?


Only 50 pages if you show 100 posts per page.









Let me rephrase,
Nearly 5,000 posts!


----------



## LiveOrDie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crypod*
> 
> Currently one 8GB stick, so I'll end up with dual channel. In the sig.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> It basically comes down to the fact that these 8-core processors are particularly vulnerable to the continuous high-current power draw that several math-intensive stressors place on the processor. So much so, that the corresponding server processors, which are sold for this purpose, downclock when AVX instructions are inbound. Moreover, hammering one specific aspect of the architecture with the AVX instruction set, or linpac does not really assess the stability of the processor, with the exception of the one subunit being driven (eg, FPU). So... some sci-calcs will benefit from p95 and linpac during set up... but frankly I've had systems (4 and 6-core) stable to p95 and IBT for no less than 24h fail during a 2-day QM calculation in <8h, which is an FPU intensive problem.
> 
> Only thing p95 and linpac are good for in an 8-core is to give your thermal solution a workout. What actually will cause the processor to throw more errors, and therefore reveal instability
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is to hammer it with different instruction types concurrently or in rapid series. "Training" your CPU to pass one type of problem does not do it.
> just my


What we need is a new tool that covers all areas of the CPU instead we are left using what we can.


----------



## Aluc13

What is a good motherboard for a 5820k? I am thinking of upgrading, still back and forth on it. I've heard a lot of issues with motherboards from most brands, is there any that are good and durable and will last?


----------



## SkiMountaineer

Here's an idea that just struck me tonight and paying more attention to it seems to be helping out my stability. I've noticed this before but thought nothing of it... probably should have taken it seriously from Day 1.

OK, so when you look in your DRAM timings, assuming you're running all 4 channels... do you notice that in some of the 2nd and 3rd tier timings your channels aren't all getting the same number when set to auto? For example on some of these timings, if I leave them on auto, my channels A B & C will be set to 5 cycles but channel D will be set to 4. It's like, maybe even though my quad kit is a kit, maybe one of the sticks is just a little more tolerant so the training process is giving it slightly tighter results? I can't say for sure because I am not fully aware of how training and auto DRAM timings work. Maybe there is some other explanation.

Anyway, most of them come out the same across all four channels but there are usually around three or four or five of these secondary and/or tertiary settings where one channel gets set 1 cycle faster if I use Auto.

So up until now I was just trusting Auto for everything outside of the main 13-13-13-28-1T and a couple of others. But then I thought, how can this really be the most stable if channel D is not fully in sync with the other three. So I went in and manually set every one of these timings to the value that Auto had been assigning to the majority three channels. Since then, it could be just wishful thinking, but everything seems to be working out better. It will take some hours of testing to really verify whether anything actually is behaving differently. I may at this point just be fooled by subjective and wishful thinking. But I figured it was worth mentioning.

Anyone else go through the same process? Any other related comments on having one stick that seems to auto up just a little tighter than the other three?


----------



## Agenesis

What's the max safe input voltage?


----------



## Crypod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shremi*
> 
> What do you have set in bios ????


All I did was load optimized defaults, changed the multiplier and vcore. I don't know what VIN1 is. Should I be worried to have such high voltage? Could case LEDs be detected as a power draw even though the are hooked up directly to the PSU? I'm just guessing at this point.


----------



## HyperC

I need some help 2 questions, 1st is once I try 46 multiplier I hit a brick wall for the most part I tried pumping some volts so maybe I need to tweak a different setting.. I am running all voltage on auto besides vcore and ram I mean going from x45 with 1.255 load to x46 1.335 is sad

second question is the ring ratio @ x36 is fine but one step higher and locks up even if I try and set my BCLK @ 100.05 locks up help me please I think I have a decent cpu on my hands

HyperC5820k.png 1340k .png file


----------



## lilchronic

http://valid.x86.fr/pdawgy


----------



## FlyingSolo

For some reason i pass realbench,intel tuning,cinebench on my i7 5820k. Vcore at 1.260 for 4.4 but when i started prime 95. It crashed start away. How can you tell if it's stable. Been playing games for few hours as well and no crashes whatsoever. What software do you guy's recommend for testing stable oc.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkiMountaineer*
> 
> Here's an idea that just struck me tonight and paying more attention to it seems to be helping out my stability. I've noticed this before but thought nothing of it... probably should have taken it seriously from Day 1.
> 
> OK, so when you look in your DRAM timings, assuming you're running all 4 channels... do you notice that in some of the 2nd and 3rd tier timings your channels aren't all getting the same number when set to auto? For example on some of these timings, if I leave them on auto, my channels A B & C will be set to 5 cycles but channel D will be set to 4. It's like, maybe even though my quad kit is a kit, maybe one of the sticks is just a little more tolerant so the training process is giving it slightly tighter results? I can't say for sure because I am not fully aware of how training and auto DRAM timings work. Maybe there is some other explanation.
> 
> Anyway, most of them come out the same across all four channels but there are usually around three or four or five of these secondary and/or tertiary settings where one channel gets set 1 cycle faster if I use Auto.
> 
> So up until now I was just trusting Auto for everything outside of the main 13-13-13-28-1T and a couple of others. But then I thought, how can this really be the most stable if channel D is not fully in sync with the other three. So I went in and manually set every one of these timings to the value that Auto had been assigning to the majority three channels. Since then, it could be just wishful thinking, but everything seems to be working out better. It will take some hours of testing to really verify whether anything actually is behaving differently. I may at this point just be fooled by subjective and wishful thinking. But I figured it was worth mentioning.
> 
> Anyone else go through the same process? Any other related comments on having one stick that seems to auto up just a little tighter than the other three?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkiMountaineer*
> 
> Here's an idea that just struck me tonight and paying more attention to it seems to be helping out my stability. I've noticed this before but thought nothing of it... probably should have taken it seriously from Day 1.
> 
> OK, so when you look in your DRAM timings, assuming you're running all 4 channels... do you notice that in some of the 2nd and 3rd tier timings your channels aren't all getting the same number when set to auto? For example on some of these timings, if I leave them on auto, my channels A B & C will be set to 5 cycles but channel D will be set to 4. It's like, maybe even though my quad kit is a kit, maybe one of the sticks is just a little more tolerant so the training process is giving it slightly tighter results? I can't say for sure because I am not fully aware of how training and auto DRAM timings work. Maybe there is some other explanation.
> 
> Anyway, most of them come out the same across all four channels but there are usually around three or four or five of these secondary and/or tertiary settings where one channel gets set 1 cycle faster if I use Auto.
> 
> So up until now I was just trusting Auto for everything outside of the main 13-13-13-28-1T and a couple of others. But then I thought, how can this really be the most stable if channel D is not fully in sync with the other three. So I went in and manually set every one of these timings to the value that Auto had been assigning to the majority three channels. Since then, it could be just wishful thinking, but everything seems to be working out better. It will take some hours of testing to really verify whether anything actually is behaving differently. I may at this point just be fooled by subjective and wishful thinking. But I figured it was worth mentioning.
> 
> Anyone else go through the same process? Any other related comments on having one stick that seems to auto up just a little tighter than the other three?


Hello

Those offsets are normally required because of trace length differences and circuit impedance.


----------



## Luca T

If during RealBench stresstest Windows shows Error message "Handbrake stopped to work" dos it mean not stable?
Or Can it be a Windows problem?
Or could it be due to some background program I couldn't close completely?

I ask because the system passed 5 Hours of Intel XTU and hours of old version 26.6v Prime95 Blend


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LiveOrDie*
> 
> What we need is a new tool that covers all areas of the CPU instead we are left using what we can.


that's what things like aid64, realbench... and even Intel's XTU stress tests do... without punishing your cpu. always best to mix several approaches to the problem: add benchmarks, video encoding, and things like "processing power" from HWBOT. p95 and IBT (linpac) have their uses, but they CANNOT really challenge the CPU fully. But they will challenge your cooling, and the EPS line.







Stability test protocols should be structured for the intended use... and evolve as cpu architecture does.

EEs like Praz do this for a living... follow his guidance.


----------



## LiveOrDie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlyingSolo*
> 
> For some reason i pass realbench,intel tuning,cinebench on my i7 5820k. Vcore at 1.260 for 4.4 but when i started prime 95. It crashed start away. How can you tell if it's stable. Been playing games for few hours as well and no crashes whatsoever. What software do you guy's recommend for testing stable oc.


Prime 95 uses AVX all AVX tests need a lot more voltage for a overclock i say run XTU for a few hours i normally use Linx 0.6.4 but going to start using XTU from now on to see how it goes Aida64 is also good but i would leave that one going over night as it can test more than one area of your CPU.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luca T*
> 
> If during RealBench stresstest Windows shows Error message "Handbrake stopped to work" dos it mean not stable?
> Or Can it be a Windows problem?
> Or could it be due to some background program I couldn't close completely?
> 
> I ask because the system passed 5 Hours of Intel XTU and hours of old version 26.6v Prime95 Blend


Yes this means your CPU voltage is to low realbench uses your GPU as well so your overclock isn't stable when both are in use.


----------



## Luca T

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LiveOrDie*
> 
> Prime 95 uses AVX all AVX tests need a lot more voltage for a overclock i say run XTU for a few hours i normally use Linx 0.6.4 but going to start using XTU from now on to see how it goes Aida64 is also good but i would leave that one going over night as it can test more than one area of your CPU.
> Yes this means your CPU voltage is to low realbench uses your GPU as well so your overclock isn't stable when both are in use.


So Should I rise Vcore? Or another voltage for the cache? Because it appened when I rised the cache to 4ghz


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luca T*
> 
> So Should I rise Vcore? Or another voltage for the cache? Because it appened when I rised the cache to 4ghz


if it was stable before you increased cache... then add cache voltage.


----------



## FlyingSolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LiveOrDie*
> 
> Prime 95 uses AVX all AVX tests need a lot more voltage for a overclock i say run XTU for a few hours i normally use Linx 0.6.4 but going to start using XTU from now on to see how it goes Aida64 is also good but i would leave that one going over night as it can test more than one area of your CPU.


Thanks.


----------



## vlps5122

my 5960x needs 1.4v for 4.5 ghz stability in XTU 24 hours







. max temp was 71c on hottest core and mid to high 60s on rest. would 1.4v in adaptive be safe 24/7?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vlps5122*
> 
> my 5960x needs 1.4v for 4.5 ghz stability in XTU 24 hours
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . max temp was 71c on hottest core and mid to high 60s on rest. *would 1.4v in adaptive be safe 24/7*?


this is a question that gets asked a lot... and I've asked it too. There is no concrete answer since this cpu architecture has not been around that long - right? When SB-E came out, same question... then we learn that many of them can run 1.5V all day... for years and still do. Your temps are really good for that voltage. Buy the Intel tuning plan and let the experiment run.









a lot depends on what LLC you are using (on input voltage) and how hard you will drive the processor 24/7.


----------



## vlps5122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> this is a question that gets asked a lot... and I've asked it too. There is no concrete answer since this cpu architecture has not been around that long - right? When SB-E came out, same question... then we learn that many of them can run 1.5V all day... for years and still do. Your temps are really good for that voltage. Buy the Intel tuning plan and let the experiment run.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a lot depends on what LLC you are using (on input voltage) and how hard you will drive the processor 24/7.


yeah i think i may take a chance cuz temps are good. luckily the 1800mm of radiator space @64mm thickness doing its job :thumb:g.....stupid silicon lottery though

edit: jpmboy i was running input voltage at auto which was around 1.88 im gunna manually set it to 1.95 and see if it helps stability at lower vcore votlage


----------



## LiveOrDie

XTU also uses LinPack a very old version from 2010 lol im guessing one without AVX support.


----------



## Luca T

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vlps5122*
> 
> my 5960x needs 1.4v for 4.5 ghz stability in XTU 24 hours
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . max temp was 71c on hottest core and mid to high 60s on rest. would 1.4v in *in adaptive* safe 24/7?


What do you mean with "in adaptive"?


----------



## PaperThick

Any idea why adjusting the voltage on the DRAM is not respected? No matter what I put it stays at 1.2 which is causing me a lot of grief.

Edit: Instead of just restarting and checking in both BIOS and hwinfo I did a hard power off, turned off the PSU, cleared the charge by holding my power button, then booted back up. It then showed the DRAM voltage as set. Strange.


----------



## MrPCBurner

Hello everyone!
I'm new forum member and I'll burn your PC's! Muahahaha









I want to buy new platform: i7 5820K with MSI MPower, and bla bla bla.
I'm thinking too about liquid cooling, and I have question:

-Anybody have i7 5820K-5930K with single 360 mm (45-55 mm thickness) rad ? What temps can I expect at base voltage ?

I'm sorry for any language errors. I'm not from English-speaking country.


----------



## SkiMountaineer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SkiMountaineer*
> 
> Anyone else go through the same process? Any other related comments on having one stick that seems to auto up just a little tighter than the other three?
> 
> 
> 
> Hello
> 
> Those offsets are normally required because of trace length differences and circuit impedance.
Click to expand...

Oh, OK. Hmm.. I thought the ones you're referring to would be the ones where you have to go to the deepest level of the UEFI menus to set them, the ones labeled "D0 R0", "D0 R1", and so on. The ones that I never see anyone talk about. Just to be clear, I haven't touched those. I manually set three timings that are not near the top of the list, but are at least in the main DRAM Timings page of the UEFI.

The ones I set manually were:

Code:



Code:


tRWDR2 --> 5
tRWDD  --> 4
tRWSR2 --> 4

Each of these was being assigned one value lower, on just one of the 4 channels, by Auto.

Manually setting these (at first) seemed to eliminate most of my "unpredictable booting" problems which have been similar to those posted by many other X99 users -- where the board runs fine, stress tests fine, but then just decides to not boot or even POST some of the time. But I'm not convinced that it had anything to do with it.

I don't intend to push a point about this... I trust your wisdom on it and am not trying to chase after my own wacky theory. It was just something I wondered about.


----------



## Aluc13

Alright everyone I think I've decided to go with the 5820k, I'm still looking for a proper motherboard though. Not sure which to get at all. Any suggestions? I want something in the $299-300 range


----------



## SkiMountaineer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luca T*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *vlps5122*
> 
> my 5960x needs 1.4v for 4.5 ghz stability in XTU 24 hours
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . max temp was 71c on hottest core and mid to high 60s on rest. would 1.4v in *in adaptive* safe 24/7?
> 
> 
> 
> What do you mean with "in adaptive"?
Click to expand...

"adaptive" refers to the Adaptive Mode of voltage adjustment. For VCore and VCache, at least on ASUS X99 boards, the modes are Auto, Manual, Offset, and Adaptive. Adaptive is like offset except that a speed-relative voltage adjustment is added, so that the offset voltage may be set much lower for power savings below full speed.


----------



## Agenesis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aluc13*
> 
> Alright everyone I think I've decided to go with the 5820k, I'm still looking for a proper motherboard though. Not sure which to get at all. Any suggestions? I want something in the $299-300 range


X99 deluxe. It has the biggest community with several guides dedicated to overclocking. Other manufacturers have very little presence on the forums.


----------



## Asmodian

My new 5960X finally got here, UPS and Intel had a discussion for a week about who had lost it before Intel shipped me a new one.

This one is another bad CPU, 4.3 GHz at 1.3 V. 4.4 isn't stable up to 1.36 but I haven't gone higher yet. I wonder what Intel does if you try to exchange your CPU once a month with a Tuning Plan?









Now I miss my golden 5960X all the more.









edit: I was able to get the uncore stable at 4.0 GHz at 1.2V, 4.1 GHz isn't stable at 1.2V but I have not tried higher. I was also able to run my safe RAM timings as determined on my old CPU with SA at 0.92 V. 2666-15-17-17-42, this RAM isn't that great but it was only $374 so I cannot complain too much.

I am not sure I am up to tweaking this CPU, working on 4.4 GHz seems sad when I was working on 4.7 GHz with my last CPU.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asmodian*
> 
> My new 5960X finally got here, UPS and Intel had a discussion for a week about who had lost it before Intel shipped me a new one.
> 
> This one is another bad CPU, 4.3 GHz at 1.3 V. 4.4 isn't stable up to 1.36 but I haven't gone higher yet. I wonder what Intel does if you try to exchange your CPU once a month with a Tuning Plan?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Now I miss my golden 5960X all the more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> edit: I was able to get the uncore stable at 4.0 GHz at 1.2V, 4.1 GHz isn't stable at 1.2V but I have not tried higher. I was also able to run my safe RAM timings as determined on my old CPU with SA at 0.92 V. 2666-15-17-17-42, this RAM isn't that great but it was only $374 so I cannot complain too much.
> 
> I am not sure I am up to tweaking this CPU, working on 4.4 GHz seems sad when I was working on 4.7 GHz with my last CPU.


sorry for your loss man i know how that feels


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asmodian*
> 
> I wonder what Intel does if you try to exchange your CPU once a month with a Tuning Plan? :


Hello

Not possible. The tuning plan allows for one replacement only.


----------



## Asmodian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Asmodian*
> 
> I wonder what Intel does if you try to exchange your CPU once a month with a Tuning Plan? :
> 
> 
> 
> Hello
> 
> Not possible. The tuning plan allows for one replacement only.
Click to expand...

I bought a new tuning plan as soon as I used the old one, can you only use one tuning plan per retail CPU?


----------



## FlyingSolo

@ lilchronic whats your bios settings for the 5820k @ 4.5Ghz. I have the same motherboard as you. I have used the auto overclock to 4.4 then changed two things so far. Using adaptive mode and cpu load-line calibration at level 1 for 4.4Ghz 1.260v


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asmodian*
> 
> I bought a new tuning plan as soon as I used the old one, can you only use one tuning plan per retail CPU?


Hello

The plan applies to the original purchased CPU. Multiple plans cannot be used for the original purchased CPU. From Intel:

Quote:


> Under the Plan, how many replacements am I eligible to receive?
> You will receive one replacement processor under the Plan. You cannot purchase multiple Plans for a single processor. The Plan does not transfer to the replacement processor; the Plan only covers a one-time replacement. .


----------



## Asmodian

Ouch, so once you overclock it and it dies you cannot overclock it again and still have a warranty?


----------



## Aluc13

I've also heard the ASUS boards have trouble and some are DOA. I'd much rather have something that is more reliable as this is something that goes through their whole line of products. Plus, ROAming an Asus board is tough. Their customer service is not the best.


----------



## SkiMountaineer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asmodian*
> 
> Ouch, so once you overclock it and it dies you cannot overclock it again and still have a warranty?


You can sort of warranty-chain your cpus (well ok, extreme-tuning-plan-chain) but only if you are willing to pay retail for every other one! (ouch!)


----------



## Asmodian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkiMountaineer*
> 
> You can sort of warranty-chain your cpus (well ok, extreme-tuning-plan-chain) but only if you are willing to pay retail for every other one! (ouch!)


LOL I am trying to keep from buying another 5960X but it is hard.. I do have this extra X99-Deluxe but I don't really want to put a 5960X in it. I suppose I could put this one in it, if it got killed I wouldn't mind that much as long as Intel would still do a standard warranty exchange. DDR4 is still a bit expensive too, maybe wait on this CPU for a few months before I do anything.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlyingSolo*
> 
> @ lilchronic whats your bios settings for the 5820k @ 4.5Ghz. I have the same motherboard as you. I have used the auto overclock to 4.4 then changed two things so far. Using adaptive mode and cpu load-line calibration at level 1 for 4.4Ghz 1.260v


setting for 4.5Ghz @ 1.26v and 4.6Ghz @1.32v


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!













Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asmodian*
> 
> Ouch, so once you overclock it and it dies you cannot overclock it again and still have a warranty?


i bought the intel plane once. kinda pointless. just sell the chip you got from them and get another.

intel has a 3 year warrent'y and if you do a rma they dont even ask if you overclocked the cpu just system specs..... well in my case they didnt cause i told them my pc went to sleep and never woke back up and even tried the cpu on another motherboard OC Formula and still never asked if i overclocked the chip, so if they dont ask dont tell


----------



## FlyingSolo

Thanks +rep lilchronic for the pics


----------



## NewbBuilder

I am going to assemble my X99 PC next week, with the i7-5820k.

Can anyone post me beginners "Must See" threads, links, and stress test programs?
(I did hear about that power issue on X99 deluxe motherboards, and the updated BIOS, but more info on that couldn't hurt)

This thread is now at 5k replies, I don't think I'll be able to read it all.


----------



## SkiMountaineer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NewbBuilder*
> 
> I am going to assemble my X99 PC next week, with the i7-5820k.
> 
> Can anyone post me beginners "Must See" threads, links, and stress test programs?
> (I did hear about that power issue on X99 deluxe motherboards, and the updated BIOS, but more info on that couldn't hurt)
> 
> This thread is now at 5k replies, I don't think I'll be able to read it all.


First post of the official ASUS X99 Support Thread is good.


----------



## erase

Stopped bothering with 167 Strap, there is zero benefit using it at all. Given core, cache, and memory being the same speed, there is no difference between 100, 125, 167 in benchmarks.

Actually worse off using higher than 100 straps. Power saving efficiency are slowly lost, with lower end clocks being higher along with the voltage.


----------



## Blue Screen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Creator*
> 
> I think credit card method, when done right, is the best method with these chips, mainly because the heat spreaders are so large. The pea method will ensure you get contact where you need it, but also will miss 10-20% of the heat spreader as it spreads out radially and will miss the corners. Yes the die is in the center, but it's a heat _spreader_. You'll get better performance if you can ensure good contact over all of it.
> 
> Credit card method will get you full contact (and thin layer) if done well, but it's also the easiest to mess up with air bubbles. Even with MX4 which is super easy to spread, I went over my layer a few times before it was looking thin and uniform. And there's probably still some micro air pockets trapped, but the temperatures look nothing out of the norm for me so I think I did alright. You'll end up with either the best performing or worst performing using this method.
> 
> If you do credit card method, you should do it when nothing else is installed on the board. This way you have the room to do it properly. If you have GPUs and RAM installed, and it's already in your case and you're looking to just add the heat sink, go with pea or X method.


You do not have to cover 100% of the internal heatsink to get the optimal performance. Whichever case it may be, credit card method is not the best way typically because of those micro air pockets you mentioned







Sure the average user will not see a huge difference unless the mounting of his actual heatsink is wrong. After applying that layer and putting the heatsink on and it moving around and tightening you are not left with the same layer you spread out.

I understand the way you are explaining why it could be good, but it's also the same reason why people try to avoid recommending it.


----------



## LiveOrDie

So i just wanted to see if i could get my system stable running LinX 0.6.5 heres what i have found lol.

Both tests done for 4 hours with all memory.

LinX 0.6.4 stable on 4.5Ghz @ 1.290v , LLC 6 , Input voltage 1.85
LinX 0.6.5 stable on 4.4Ghz @ 1.32 , LLC 7 , Input voltage 1.91

I think ill keep using 4.4Ghz i don't care what people say ill rather my system as stable as it was at stock clocks if your system can't pass all stree tests then its not stable.


----------



## Aluc13

Okay, I need help. I don't plan to watercool, but can someone tell me if my megahalem will keep the 5820k relatively cool, or will I need something like a Noctua?


----------



## Blue Screen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LiveOrDie*
> 
> So i just wanted to see if i could get my system stable running LinX 0.6.5 heres what i have found lol.
> 
> Both tests done for 4 hours with all memory.
> 
> LinX 0.6.4 stable on 4.5Ghz @ 1.290v , LLC 6 , Input voltage 1.85
> LinX 0.6.5 stable on 4.4Ghz @ 1.32 , LLC 7 , Input voltage 1.91
> 
> I think ill keep using 4.4Ghz i don't care what people say ill rather my system as stable as it was at stock clocks if your system can't pass all stree tests then its not stable.


Did you have the numbers reversed? It would not make sense for 4.5GHz to be stable with less voltage than 4.4GHz









Stability is more-so biased than methodical these days, I agree to some extent. Then again I see this argument all over the web. I myself rather have some extra voltage for the scenario where the CPU has a chance to fail instead of running on bare minimum voltage.It's a good debate topic


----------



## Creator

I just end up finding stability through some "regular" stress test program followed by normal use. I'm not going to degrade my $1000 chip and $530 motherboard by pushing 450W of unrealistic load through them. Usually I'll crash every few days after regular stress programs tell me I'm stable, and then the crashes go away completely just by dropping my frequency 100mz. I've done this with a 2500K, 2600K, 2700K, 3770K, and now 5960X.









Event Viewer is also good for picking up instabilities that may not necessarily crash the system.


----------



## LiveOrDie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blue Screen*
> 
> Did you have the numbers reversed? It would not make sense for 4.5GHz to be stable with less voltage than 4.4GHz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stability is more-so biased than methodical these days, I agree to some extent. Then again I see this argument all over the web. I myself rather have some extra voltage for the scenario where the CPU has a chance to fail instead of running on bare minimum voltage.It's a good debate topic


No this is just the difference from a AVX2 stress test vs a normal stress test like Aida64, LinX 0.6.4, IBT, OCCT, RealBench and Intel Extreme Tuning Utility just thought i would share.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Creator*
> 
> I just end up finding stability through some "regular" stress test program followed by normal use. I'm not going to degrade my $1000 chip and $530 motherboard by pushing 450W of unrealistic load through them. Usually I'll crash every few days after regular stress programs tell me I'm stable, and then the crashes go away completely just by dropping my frequency 100mz. I've done this with a 2500K, 2600K, 2700K, 3770K, and now 5960X.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Event Viewer is also good for picking up instabilities that may not necessarily crash the system.


I don't care if you can't run all stress software then its not stable ether way, Running 10 hours on a stress test isnt going to degrade your chip much at all, Most people will upgrade there chips once some think new is out.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vlps5122*
> 
> yeah i think i may take a chance cuz temps are good. luckily the 1800mm of radiator space @64mm thickness doing its job :thumb:g.....stupid silicon lottery though
> edit: jpmboy i was running input voltage at auto which was around 1.88 im gunna manually set it to 1.95 and see if it helps stability at lower vcore votlage


That's a bit high for that vcore. What cache freq and voltage are you running? What LLC?
for example, 45x100 2 1.25V : V_in is at 1.89, LLC=6.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LiveOrDie*
> 
> XTU also uses LinPack a very old version from 2010 lol im guessing one without AVX support.


If you monitor the processor usage while XTU is running (right within XTU), it's very different from p95. No continuous core hammering. AVX or not.
Encode a 1+ hour DVD (windows movie maker is tough too). Heck, a 20min gopro @ 4K will give your cpu one hellofa work out.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luca T*
> 
> What do you mean with "in adaptive"?


mimimal offset and the rest in turbo. it's called adaptive in the Asus x99, but even on x79 you could run 5mV offset and the rest in "Additional Turbo". I don't think it's identical, but close.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asmodian*
> 
> Ouch, so once you overclock it and it dies you cannot overclock it again and still have a warranty?


Pretty sure the replacement has a warranty, but is not eligible for the ITP.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LiveOrDie*
> 
> No this is just the difference from a AVX2 stress test vs a normal stress test like Aida64, LinX 0.6.4, IBT, OCCT, RealBench and Intel Extreme Tuning Utility just thought i would share.
> I don't care if you can't run all stress software then its not stable ether way, R*unning 10 hours on a stress test isnt going to degrade your chip much* at all, Most people will upgrade there chips once some think new is out.


Well, that depends on the stressor and the voltage you're running. You certainly can kill a cpu with the wrong stress test depending on the freq and current draw.


----------



## LiveOrDie

Just found this if its turn then you shouldn't use AVX stress tests to tune your voltage in because the CPU will cover it if used?
Quote:


> There is one issue with Offset and Adaptive Mode that needs to be taken into account. The processor contains a power control unit which requests voltage based upon software load. When the PCU detects AVX instructions, it will ramp Vcore automatically beyond normal load voltage. There is no way to lock Vcore to prevent this if using Offset or Adapative Mode. This is pre-programmed by Intel into the PCU.
> 
> As an example, a CPU is perfectly stable at 1.25V using a manual voltage (static), if Adaptive or Offset Mode is used instead, it is impossible to lock the core voltage when running software that contains AVX instruction sets - stress tests such as AIDA and Prime contain AVX instruction sets. When the AVX instructions are detected by the PCU, the core voltage will be ramped an additional ~0.1V over your target voltage - so 1.25V will become ~1.35V under AVX load. If you intend to run heavy load AVX software, it is recommend to use Manual Vcore, NOT Adaptive or Offset Mode.


----------



## vlps5122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> That's a bit high for that vcore. What cache freq and voltage are you running? What LLC?
> for example, 45x100 2 1.25V : V_in is at 1.89, LLC=6.


cache is at 3ghz, 1.2v for now till i get the vcore stable. i have upped the cpu input voltage to 1.95 and the llc is at 8. sadly after moving on to realbench for whatever reason stability wasnt there. I now believe my system is 100% stable but requires 1.4v for 4.4 ghz....man what a crappy 5960x lol. at least my ram maintains 3000 15-15-15-35 1T....


----------



## TTheuns

My system is finally up and running!
The 5930K runs at 1.12GHz with a core voltage of 0.7. So it is underclocking heavily. I haven't changed any settings yet, but I will tinker around with it later today.


----------



## Luca T

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkiMountaineer*
> 
> "adaptive" refers to the Adaptive Mode of voltage adjustment. For VCore and VCache, at least on ASUS X99 boards, the modes are Auto, Manual, Offset, and Adaptive. Adaptive is like offset except that a speed-relative voltage adjustment is added, so that the offset voltage may be set much lower for power savings below full speed.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> mimimal offset and the rest in turbo. it's called adaptive in the Asus x99, but even on x79 you could run 5mV offset and the rest in "Additional Turbo". I don't think it's identical, but close..


At present I didn't touch This " Voltage mode", I let it on Auto,

What would it be helpful for?

And excuse me but what would "additional Turbo" mean?


----------



## SkiMountaineer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luca T*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SkiMountaineer*
> 
> "adaptive" refers to the Adaptive Mode of voltage adjustment. For VCore and VCache, at least on ASUS X99 boards, the modes are Auto, Manual, Offset, and Adaptive. Adaptive is like offset except that a speed-relative voltage adjustment is added, so that the offset voltage may be set much lower for power savings below full speed.
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> mimimal offset and the rest in turbo. it's called adaptive in the Asus x99, but even on x79 you could run 5mV offset and the rest in "Additional Turbo". I don't think it's identical, but close..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> At present I didn't touch This " Voltage mode", I let it on Auto,
> 
> What would it be helpful for?
> 
> And excuse me but what would "additional Turbo" mean?
Click to expand...

Auto voltage can support your VCore and VCache well enough for a mild to moderate overclock. Users who do not wish to get too involved may leave these set to Auto up to around 4.2 or 4.3Ghz, depending on each user's components and settings. But as you begin to get into moderate overclock range where individual cpu characteristics and silicon quality begin to matter, it is common to stop using Auto and move to your choice of other voltage modes in order to custom set voltages for best performance and lowest heat.

Manual voltage is the natural next step and the simplest. With manual you set a target voltage and the VR (voltage regulator) delivers as close as it can to your setting. The problem with manual voltage is it wastes power and heat because it doesn't adjust with cpu load.

Offset voltage is the next improvement over manual voltage. It begins from the voltage that Auto would provide but adds an amount that you set. When you are overclocking and you find a limit where the processor becomes unstable due to insufficient voltage, you can add a small amount of offset voltage until you find a level that passes the test (as long as you're still within the limits of your cooling equipment). The remaining problem with offset is that it's added all the time, even when the processor is not at full load. So like manual, offset still wastes some power and heat.

Adaptive voltage solves these problems by dividing the adjustment into two parts. One part is the same as Offset voltage mode. The other part is a maximum voltage that you set, which defines the slope of the voltage delivery curve (voltage as a function of clock rate) from the processor's stock turbo speed on up to your maximum overclocked speed. You do not directly set the slope, you just set the maximum delivered voltage that you want (this is what the "additional Turbo voltage" setting is for, despite its somewhat misleading name) and the VR determines how much voltage to deliver at each point from 3.5Ghz up to 4.5 or however fast you are running with BCLK x multiplier.

So Adaptive has the best qualities of both Manual (control of the maximum delivered voltage) and Offset (some control over the lower and middle part of the range).

As Jpmboy points out, once you understand Adaptive you'll notice there is not much point to allocating a lot of offset voltage in Adaptive mode. Some users have found it helpful to decrease "additional turbo" and increase "offset" by some amount in order to satisfy the transient voltage demands of booting or of particularly demanding tests -- but in most or maybe all cases that can be done more effectively by careful setting of LLC and VCCIn.


----------



## Luca T

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkiMountaineer*
> 
> Auto voltage can support your VCore and VCache well enough for a mild to moderate overclock. Users who do not wish to get too involved may leave these set to Auto up to around 4.2 or 4.3Ghz, depending on each user's components and settings. But as you begin to get into moderate overclock range where individual cpu characteristics and silicon quality begin to matter, it is common to stop using Auto and move to your choice of other voltage modes in order to custom set voltages for best performance and lowest heat.
> 
> Manual voltage is the natural next step and the simplest. With manual you set a target voltage and the VR (voltage regulator) delivers as close as it can to your setting. The problem with manual voltage is it wastes power and heat because it doesn't adjust with cpu load.
> 
> Offset voltage is the next improvement over manual voltage. It begins from the voltage that Auto would provide but adds an amount that you set. When you are overclocking and you find a limit where the processor becomes unstable due to insufficient voltage, you can add a small amount of offset voltage until you find a level that passes the test (as long as you're still within the limits of your cooling equipment). The remaining problem with offset is that it's added all the time, even when the processor is not at full load. So like manual, offset still wastes some power and heat.
> 
> Adaptive voltage solves these problems by dividing the adjustment into two parts. One part is the same as Offset voltage mode. The other part is a maximum voltage that you set, which defines the slope of the voltage delivery curve (voltage as a function of clock rate) from the processor's stock turbo speed on up to your maximum overclocked speed. You do not directly set the slope, you just set the maximum delivered voltage that you want (this is what the "additional Turbo voltage" setting is for, despite its somewhat misleading name) and the VR determines how much voltage to deliver at each point from 3.5Ghz up to 4.5 or however fast you are running with BCLK x multiplier.
> 
> So Adaptive has the best qualities of both Manual (control of the maximum delivered voltage) and Offset (some control over the lower and middle part of the range).
> 
> As Jpmboy points out, once you understand Adaptive you'll notice there is not much point to allocating a lot of offset voltage in Adaptive mode. Some users have found it helpful to decrease "additional turbo" and increase "offset" by some amount in order to satisfy the transient voltage demands of booting or of particularly demanding tests -- but in most or maybe all cases that can be done more effectively by careful setting of LLC and VCCIn.


Thank you so much!

At present I'm at 1.30Vcore with Cpu at 4.5 clock and 4 cache (memory 3200 15-15-16-36-1T at 1.35Volt), when I found the maximum cache for 1.30 Vcore then I will pass to manage adaptive!

Ah I let LLC on Auto, should I adjust it some way accordingly with adaptive?


----------



## SkiMountaineer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkiMountaineer*
> 
> Adaptive voltage solves these problems by dividing the adjustment into two parts. One part is the same as Offset voltage mode. The other part is a maximum voltage that you set, which defines the slope of the voltage delivery curve (voltage as a function of clock rate) from the processor's stock turbo speed on up to your maximum overclocked speed. You do not directly set the slope, you just set the maximum delivered voltage that you want (this is what the "additional Turbo voltage" setting is for, despite its somewhat misleading name) and the VR determines how much voltage to deliver at each point from 3.5Ghz up to 4.5 or however fast you are running with BCLK x multiplier.


I should correct myself here, this was factually inaccurate although the intention was good. What I should have said was "from the processor's stock turbo multiplier".

And the difference between the two, and the fact that this goes by multiplier only and not according to the resulting core speed, is the reason why Adaptive voltage is not practical for all of the other straps above 100. Because adaptive voltage only does anything at all from multiplier 35 (or was it 36? I forget) and most users with mid-level cooling equipment have a top multiplier in that range. If you understand this you'll see that even on strap 125 this already means that Adaptive mode can offer no benefit at all over Offset. And on even higher straps it's just out of the picture entirely.


----------



## Luca T

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkiMountaineer*
> 
> I should correct myself here, this was factually inaccurate although the intention was good. What I should have said was "from the processor's stock turbo multiplier".
> 
> And the difference between the two, and the fact that this goes by multiplier only and not according to the resulting core speed, is the reason why Adaptive voltage is not practical for all of the other straps above 100. Because adaptive voltage only does anything at all from multiplier 35 (or was it 36? I forget) and most users with mid-level cooling equipment have a top multiplier in that range. If you understand this you'll see that even on strap 125 this already means that Adaptive mode can offer no benefit at all over Offset. And on even higher straps it's just out of the picture entirely.


I'm using 100 STRAP, and 45 multiplier so adaptive Should be appropriate, shouldn't it?


----------



## Ezequiel18

Hi People!
This is my humble Build, I came from a x58 Platform with a beast I920 overclocker at 1.316 V and 4.2GHZ on Air with TRUE 120 full load at 75 Degrees Aproximately . Actually i'm very outdated regarding the "new terms" on overclocking so i could use some advices. here some pictures for you to see.
Had to sell my whole rig + Doble the Money on that to get to this system so it was a godlike sacrifice for me at least.


----------



## SkiMountaineer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luca T*
> 
> Thank you so much!
> 
> At present I'm at 1.30Vcore with Cpu at 4.5 clock and 4 cache (memory 3200 15-15-16-36-1T at 1.35Volt), when I found the maximum cache for 1.30 Vcore then I will pass to manage adaptive!
> 
> Ah I let LLC on Auto, should I adjust it some way accordingly with adaptive?


As others have advised above, if you have any trouble with adaptive, it can be useful to work with offset mode first for a short time to develop a sense of it, then continue on to adaptive. When the step is made from Offset to Adaptive the usual practice is to let the "additional turbo voltage" setting handle all or most of the need, and to use very little in the "offset voltage" setting or even set it to its own "auto". 0 offset is not available but it can be set very low.

LLC determines the actual delivered voltage for VCCIn (CPU input voltage) compared to what you set it to. Somewhere around LLC 8 brings the actual resulting voltage as close as possible to what you set, so it is commonly given as best advice for most overclockers.

Lower LLC settings provide more safety from transient voltage spikes when the system changes load quickly (in other words they enable more VDroop). Higher settings (well ok, there is only one higher, LLC 9) act in the other direction: less protection from voltage spikes but higher ratio of VCCIn delivered over VCCIn setting. 9 may be useful with extreme cooling but to me it's too scary. I think the fact that ASUS put the voltage-equivalence point as high as 8 out of 9 on their scale says a lot about safety. Some earlier boards from some manufacturers left room in the LLC range for very significant voltage boost (the opposite of voltage droop) and I'm not sure if that benefited more than a very tiny extreme segment of users while it exposed a lot more risk.

TLR == overclockers often begin with LLC 8 and then experiment to attempt lower LLC for more safety margin as long as they can maintain stability. It's nice to get it down around LLC 6 if you find it possible, but many are running 7 or 8 full time.


----------



## SkiMountaineer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luca T*
> 
> I'm using 100 STRAP, and 45 multiplier so adaptive Should be appropriate, shouldn't it?


Yes.


----------



## erase

I use adaptive for the CPU and offset on the cache.

Using offset on the cache is so much better than adaptive. Adaptive on the cache gave me al sorts of issues trying to just POST and it needed a lot of voltage to actually POST and then get into Windows. Using offset I have much lower voltages with on the cache, for 3.9GHz cache I only need 1.1v


----------



## SkiMountaineer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erase*
> 
> I use adaptive for the CPU and offset on the cache.
> 
> Using offset on the cache is so much better than adaptive. Adaptive on the cache gave me al sorts of issues trying to just POST and it needed a lot of voltage to actually POST and then get into Windows. Using offset I have much lower voltages with on the cache, for 3.9GHz cache I only need 1.1v


It has been widely reported that adaptive cache voltage is not currently expected to work correctly on X99 platforms and should be fixed in the future by an Intel microcode update that will have to be a part of some future BIOS updates.


----------



## erase

Not that wide, finding out about this is almost like looking for a needle in a haystack.


----------



## hadji

Just finished my new pc.First time posting

i7 5820k,Asus x99 deluxe,Corsair H100i,Corsair RM1000

overclocked to 4.4Ghz at 1.247 v,4.3Ghz uncore 1.225 v ,memory g.Skill 4x4gb 2400 xmp,Vccin 1.88v , Vccsa +0.15,Cinebench 15 score 1335,max temps 79 under load
or
overclocked to 4.5Ghz at 1.325 v,4.4Ghz uncore 1.3 v ,memory g.Skill 4x4gb 2400 xmp,Vccin 1.925v,Vccsa +0.15,Cinebench 15 score 1352,max temps 69 under load

All other settings auto,except CPU Svid disabled,in my opinion LLC need not be touched,board is very cabable of determining all others

Both stable using my 3d rendering programme for 4 hours rendering a scene,stressed test with IBT very high both fully stable

My 24/7 overclock is the first one NO REASON to go for the second one

My advice to all, if I am allowed, is to go for overclocks that are practically usefull,0.1 Ghz up or down its nothing comparing performance.Keep temps

down and enjoy your rig either for fun or work.

Thank you


----------



## SkiMountaineer

@erase: Maybe it would be more accurate to say "widely reported on this site" and this site is not the whole overclocking world. You're right.


----------



## SkiMountaineer

Anyone know how to get *HyperPi* to always properly show the final results dialog every time it finishes? On my system it seems to be almost random, when it finishes 24 iterations successfully on the usual 32M calculation, sometimes I get the popup window that shows the best and average core times, and other times the main window shows all finished but the popup never comes. It's not just hiding, it doesn't seem to be drawn at all. Suggestions on this?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luca T*
> 
> At present I didn't touch This " Voltage mode", I let it on Auto,
> 
> What would it be helpful for?
> 
> And excuse me but what would "additional Turbo" mean?


in your bios, if you Disable Full Manual mode for voltage control > under core voltage you can select Manual, Offset or Adaptive. Select Adaptive. The page changes and shows (under adaptive) Offset and Additional Turbo Core Voltage. If your chip needs 1.3V for the multi x 100 (strap must be 100), put like 5mV in offset, and 1.295V in Turbo. At load it will hold the same voltage that 1.3oV does with manual voltage control.

note: adaptive voltage control for cache does not work (Praz has explained why several times). Offset and manual do just fine.


----------



## Luca T

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkiMountaineer*
> 
> As others have advised above, if you have any trouble with adaptive, it can be useful to work with offset mode first for a short time to develop a sense of it, then continue on to adaptive. When the step is made from Offset to Adaptive the usual practice is to let the "additional turbo voltage" setting handle all or most of the need, and to use very little in the "offset voltage" setting or even set it to its own "auto". 0 offset is not available but it can be set very low.
> 
> LLC determines the actual delivered voltage for VCCIn (CPU input voltage) compared to what you set it to. Somewhere around LLC 8 brings the actual resulting voltage as close as possible to what you set, so it is commonly given as best advice for most overclockers.
> 
> Lower LLC settings provide more safety from transient voltage spikes when the system changes load quickly (in other words they enable more VDroop). Higher settings (well ok, there is only one higher, LLC 9) act in the other direction: less protection from voltage spikes but higher ratio of VCCIn delivered over VCCIn setting. 9 may be useful with extreme cooling but to me it's too scary. I think the fact that ASUS put the voltage-equivalence point as high as 8 out of 9 on their scale says a lot about safety. Some earlier boards from some manufacturers left room in the LLC range for very significant voltage boost (the opposite of voltage droop) and I'm not sure if that benefited more than a very tiny extreme segment of users while it exposed a lot more risk.
> 
> TLR == overclockers often begin with LLC 8 and then experiment to attempt lower LLC for more safety margin as long as they can maintain stability. It's nice to get it down around LLC 6 if you find it possible, but many are running 7 or 8 full time.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> in your bios, if you Disable Full Manual mode for voltage control > under core voltage you can select Manual, Offset or Adaptive. Select Adaptive. The page changes and shows (under adaptive) Offset and Additional Turbo Core Voltage. If your chip needs 1.3V for the multi x 100 (strap must be 100), put like 5mV in offset, and 1.295V in Turbo. At load it will hold the same voltage that 1.3oV does with manual voltage control.
> 
> note: adaptive voltage control for cache does not work (Praz has explained why several times). Offset and manual do just fine.


Thank's a lot to both of you!

It seems my cpu limit at 1.30Vcore is 4.5 on Clock and 4 on Cache at 1.2Vcache

I'm not sure if these voltages are sutable for a 24/7 use

Edit: but if I set Windows in "Performance Mode" the adaptive is almost useless, isn't it?


----------



## vlps5122

just ran prime95 small fft at 1.375v with 5960x, temps hit low 80s, scary


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vlps5122*
> 
> just ran prime95 small fft at 1.375v with 5960x, temps hit low 80s, scary


----------



## Crypod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crypod*
> 
> Anyways, I just passed 4.6GHz on the same voltage. I was stable in Aida64 at the same settings earlier. I guess my goal for now has been achieved! Gonna try some ARMA 3 and other CPU-loving games


Guys, what is VIN1 and is having it this high dangerous?


----------



## SkiMountaineer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crypod*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Crypod*
> 
> Anyways, I just passed 4.6GHz on the same voltage. I was stable in Aida64 at the same settings earlier. I guess my goal for now has been achieved! Gonna try some ARMA 3 and other CPU-loving games
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guys, what is VIN1 and is having it this high dangerous?
Click to expand...

Maybe something Gigabyte-specific? HWMonitor does not show VIN1 on my ASUS X99 board, it shows completely different VIN3 and VIN4 at completely different levels.


----------



## Luca T

Is IT possible I wasn't completely stable with Cache-Voltage at Auto and when I put manually 1.2v (that was exactly the same value it showed in auto) I got Rock Solid?


----------



## SkiMountaineer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *vlps5122*
> 
> just ran prime95 small fft at 1.375v with 5960x, temps hit low 80s, scary
Click to expand...

It's just a







kind of day around here!


----------



## SkiMountaineer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luca T*
> 
> Is IT possible I wasn't completely stable with Cache-Voltage at Auto and when I put manually 1.2v (that was exactly the same value it showed in auto) I got Rock Solid?


That doesn't sound too surprising... a manual setting to the same value as given by auto may actually leave more room. I don't know, though, go by the results you have.


----------



## Luca T

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkiMountaineer*
> 
> That doesn't sound too surprising... a manual setting to the same value as given by auto may actually leave more room. I don't know, though, go by the results you have.


With a Cache Voltage o 1.2v I could reach just 4, at 4.1 I'm not rock solid!

How much could I rise Cache-Voltage for a 24/7 use?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crypod*
> 
> Guys, what is VIN1 and is having it this high dangerous?


i think that might be reporting the DRAM Activaiting power supply voltage ? .... thats the only voltage i see in my bios @ 2.5v


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkiMountaineer*
> 
> It's just a
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kind of day around here!


lol - now that the Eagles got their butts kicked, I can move onto more "rewarding" R&R.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luca T*
> 
> With a Cache Voltage o 1.2v I could reach just 4, at 4.1 I'm not rock solid!
> 
> How much could I rise Cache-Voltage for a 24/7 use?


treat this as you would vcore in terms of the limits you set for your rig.


----------



## Luca T

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> lol - now that the Eagles got their butts kicked, I can move onto more "rewarding" R&R.
> treat this as you would vcore in terms of the limits you set for your rig.


For the Vcore at present I stopped at 1.300v but even for that I wasn't sure if go further or not for a 24/7


----------



## LiveOrDie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vlps5122*
> 
> just ran prime95 small fft at 1.375v with 5960x, temps hit low 80s, scary


Don't run AVX stress tests that probably why you need such a high voltage.

I was playing around windows 10 TP and god that thing isnt stable for stress testing lol so back to windows 8.1 for my testing hdd.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LiveOrDie*
> 
> I was playing around windows 10 TP and god that thing isnt stable for stress testing lol so back to windows 8.1 for my testing hdd.


Hello

Build 9860 is completely stable for me. 9879 is terrible.


----------



## SkiMountaineer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luca T*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> lol - now that the Eagles got their butts kicked, I can move onto more "rewarding" R&R.
> treat this as you would vcore in terms of the limits you set for your rig.
> 
> 
> 
> For the Vcore at present I stopped at 1.300v but even for that I wasn't sure if go further or not for a 24/7
Click to expand...

Cache usually requires a bit more voltage than core does (for me at least) for any given clock speed. That's another reason why it's pretty common to leave the cache several hundred Mhz below the core, because to match cache speed with core speed typically requires a lot more Vcache than Vcore. Given what Jpmboy said (true), you don't want to run more Vcache than Vcore unless for some reason you are intentionally ignoring some of your unused core potential for a given thermal limit. So a good recommendation is to decide on the highest Vcache=Vcore that you are willing to work with, and then it is easy to experimentally determine the fastest you can get your cache to run (last of all, though, after setting BCLK, core multipliers, DRAM settings, everything else).


----------



## LiveOrDie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Build 9860 is completely stable for me. 9879 is terrible.


I just couldn't run linx on it it would bsod with driver errors or restart, installed 8.1 and had zero problems again.


----------



## Luca T

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkiMountaineer*
> 
> Cache usually requires a bit more voltage than core does (for me at least) for any given clock speed. That's another reason why it's pretty common to leave the cache several hundred Mhz below the core, because to match cache speed with core speed typically requires a lot more Vcache than Vcore. Given what Jpmboy said (true), you don't want to run more Vcache than Vcore unless for some reason you are intentionally ignoring some of your unused core potential for a given thermal limit. So a good recommendation is to decide on the highest Vcache=Vcore that you are willing to work with, and then it is easy to experimentally determine the fastest you can get your cache to run (last of all, though, after setting BCLK, core multipliers, DRAM settings, everything else).


I started with core 4.5 at 1.300 Vcore and 1.2vCache Voltage (as at default) and rised Cache step by step until 4 that is my maximum for 1.2v


----------



## HyperC

hmm I can set my cache/ring @3600 @ 1.1v but @3700 nothing but freeze ups even with 1.25v

So, you guys with custom water loops I used to have a 240 loop until I went to clean the cpu block and snapped it by over tighten it







and now been using h100i idle is 28c which isn't bad but the load hit a 72c .. So I want to redo my old loop well at least use the pump and jump into a 360 or 480 rad and ek evo block how much do my loads temps would drop running @4.5 5820k


----------



## LiveOrDie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyperC*
> 
> hmm I can set my cache/ring @3600 @ 1.1v but @3700 nothing but freeze ups even with 1.25v
> 
> So, you guys with custom water loops I used to have a 240 loop until I went to clean the cpu block and snapped it by over tighten it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and now been using h100i idle is 28c which isn't bad but the load hit a 72c .. So I want to redo my old loop well at least use the pump and jump into a 360 or 480 rad and ek evo block how much do my loads temps would drop running @4.5 5820k


What voltage are you running ? My load temps are 80c on my custom loop but I also have two gpus blocks my idle temps drop to as low as 22c .


----------



## HyperC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LiveOrDie*
> 
> What voltage are you running ? My load temps are 80c on my custom loop but I also have two gpus blocks my idle temps drop to as low as 22c .


1.255v


----------



## LiveOrDie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyperC*
> 
> 1.255v


I run 1.3v and load temps are after 6 hours of stress testing linx 0.6.4, I'm guessing your just testing for a sort amount of time? As a h100 fails to cool the coolant down after its pass a point.


----------



## Joa3d43

...tested all kinds of strap and memory speed combos, but I keep on gravitating back to the DDR4 3250 setting in the Bios / strap 125 / R5E ...it's weird but w/ mostly moderate / stock timing settings (Dram Ref is 340 instead of 380 and primaries are a bit tighter), it beats DDR4 3000, 3200 and 3333, ESPECIALLY re latency...must be some sort of sweet-spot with this kit.

BTW, I settled on System Agent voltage of 1.08125v 'fixed'...rock solid...cache speed is at 4375 / 1.31v...cache voltage is a bit higher than I like, but it works well with this strap / CPU speed


----------



## Silent Scone

What DRAM Voltage? (Sorry if you've said already)


----------



## LiveOrDie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...tested all kinds of strap and memory speed combos, but I keep on gravitating back to the DDR4 3250 setting in the Bios / strap 125 / R5E ...it's weird but w/ mostly moderate / stock timing settings (Dram Ref is 340 instead of 380 and primaries are a bit tighter), it beats DDR4 3000, 3200 and 3333, ESPECIALLY re latency...must be some sort of sweet-spot with this kit.
> 
> BTW, I settled on System Agent voltage of 1.08125v 'fixed'...rock solid...cache speed is at 4375 / 1.31v...cache voltage is a bit higher than I like, but it works well with this strap / CPU speed


You can't compare them because when using a 125BCLK/ Strap it overclocks your cache a small amount which gives you the boost in memory speeds.


----------



## jacknhut

I think I got a pretty bad chip.... my 5820k needs 1.25V to get 4.3 Ghz stable. I didn't bother trying 4.4 Ghz since it will most likely need 1.3+V or higher and the difference between 4.3 and 4.4 is negligible. I was pretty excited to upgrade from my 3820 at 4.3 Ghz but now I'm not so sure... Kinda wanna return the CPU to Amazon to get another one...

Asus Rampage V Extreme
Intel Core I7-5820k
Kingston HyperX Predator DDR4 3000Mhz 16 GB CAS 15
Asus Geforce GTX Titan x3 way SLI
2x 256 GB Samsung 840 Pro in Raid 0
2x 2 TB Seagate Raid 1 Storage
LG 31MU97 4096x2160 4k Cinema Display 31'' AH-IPS

Corsair 900D with custom watercool loop (1x 480mm HWlabs Nemesis, 1x 420mm HWlabs GTX Gen 2 Extreme, 1x 240mm XSPC EX radiator, XSPC Raystorm CPU block, 3x EK GTX Titan GPU blocks, Dual Laing D5 pumps)


----------



## Luca T

I couldn't right the timing more than 15-15-16-35-1T at 3200 1.35V

But then I tried to lower the eventual Voltage and I'm RockSolid Even with 1.33v of eventual Voltage.

Does it mean at 1.35v I could tight more timings and I Made something wrong?


----------



## LiveOrDie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jacknhut*
> 
> I think I got a pretty bad chip.... my 5820k needs 1.25V to get 4.3 Ghz stable. I didn't bother trying 4.4 Ghz since it will most likely need 1.3+V or higher and the difference between 4.3 and 4.4 is negligible. I was pretty excited to upgrade from my 3820 at 4.3 Ghz but now I'm not so sure... Kinda wanna return the CPU to Amazon to get another one...
> 
> Asus Rampage V Extreme
> Intel Core I7-5820k
> Kingston HyperX Predator DDR4 3000Mhz 16 GB CAS 15
> Asus Geforce GTX Titan x3 way SLI
> 2x 256 GB Samsung 840 Pro in Raid 0
> 2x 2 TB Seagate Raid 1 Storage
> LG 31MU97 4096x2160 4k Cinema Display 31'' AH-IPS
> 
> Corsair 900D with custom watercool loop (1x 480mm HWlabs Nemesis, 1x 420mm HWlabs GTX Gen 2 Extreme, 1x 240mm XSPC EX radiator, XSPC Raystorm CPU block, 3x EK GTX Titan GPU blocks, Dual Laing D5 pumps)


What are you using to test your overclock also 1.3v is fine to use if your on water.


----------



## jacknhut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LiveOrDie*
> 
> What are you using to test your overclock also 1.3v is fine to use if your on water.


I use Aida64 Stress test. I heard Prime 95 is not recommended for Haswell. Just tried a quick 4.4 ghz stress test and yup need 1.31V to be stable.... This is depressing considering the cpu temp never exceeds 47C.

Here are my settings for 4.4 Ghz:
Vcore 1.31 (Adaptive)
CPU input voltage 1.9V
CPU cache 1.20 (Adaptive)
Multiplier 44 with 100Mhz Strap

Everything else is on auto


----------



## LiveOrDie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jacknhut*
> 
> I use Aida64 Stress test. I heard Prime 95 is not recommended for Haswell. Just tried a quick 4.4 ghz stress test and yup need 1.31V to be stable.... This is depressing considering the cpu temp never exceeds 47C.
> 
> Here are my settings for 4.4 Ghz:
> Vcore 1.31 (Adaptive)
> CPU input voltage 1.9V
> CPU cache 1.20 (Adaptive)
> Multiplier 44 with 100Mhz Strap
> 
> Everything else is on auto


Your core temps will be higher than your CPU temp what are your core temps run HWiNFO to check, How long are you running Aida64 are you getting BSOD or resets?


----------



## jacknhut

Highest Core temp according to HWiNFO fluctutate between 56-60C, is that a bit high for 1.31V ? Aida64 gives me WHEA uncorrectable error BSOD if I run at 1.30V after about 5 mins or so. At 1.31V it seems stable for about 1 hour. I stop after that since its just a quick test.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jacknhut*
> 
> Highest Core temp according to HWiNFO fluctutate between 56-60C, is that a bit high for 1.31V ?


No, that's about what to expect.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyperC*
> 
> 1.255v


have you increased input voltage when you increased cache? or is it set to Auto?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...tested all kinds of strap and memory speed combos, but I keep on gravitating back to the DDR4 3250 setting in the Bios / strap 125 / R5E ...it's weird but w/ mostly moderate / stock timing settings (Dram Ref is 340 instead of 380 and primaries are a bit tighter), it beats DDR4 3000, 3200 and 3333, ESPECIALLY re latency...must be some sort of sweet-spot with this kit.
> 
> BTW, I settled on System Agent voltage of 1.08125v 'fixed'...rock solid...cache speed is at 4375 / 1.31v...cache voltage is a bit higher than I like, but it works well with this strap / CPU speed
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I agree, kits have sweet spots for sure. this 2800 kit easily does [email protected], but struggles with [email protected] I should try [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LiveOrDie*
> 
> You can't compare them because when using a 125BCLK/ Strap it overclocks your cache a small amount which gives you the boost in memory speeds.


he knows that.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jacknhut*
> 
> I use Aida64 Stress test. I heard Prime 95 is not recommended for Haswell. Just tried a quick 4.4 ghz stress test and yup need 1.31V to be stable.... This is depressing considering the cpu temp never exceeds 47C.
> 
> Here are my settings for 4.4 Ghz:
> Vcore 1.31 (Adaptive)
> CPU input voltage 1.9V
> *CPU cache 1.20 (Adaptive)*
> Multiplier 44 with 100Mhz Strap
> 
> Everything else is on auto


really adaptive cache? set this to offset or fixed voltage (leave you core as is) and life may be easier.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> have you increased input voltage when you increased cache? or is it set to Auto?
> I agree, kits have sweet spots for sure. this 2800 kit easily does [email protected], but struggles with [email protected] I should try [email protected]


I believe you 100%, but that's so strange. From what I understand, 3000 @ 125 should be easier on the IMC (it's using the 24X dram ratio) than 3200 @ 100.

More things that confuse me.


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> have you increased input voltage when you increased cache? or is it set to Auto?
> I agree, kits have sweet spots for sure. this 2800 kit easily does [email protected], but struggles with [email protected] I should try [email protected]
> 
> 
> 
> I believe you 100%, but that's so strange. From what I understand, 3000 @ 125 should be easier on the IMC (it's using the 24X dram ratio) than 3200 @ 100.
> 
> More things that confuse me.
Click to expand...

Your not taking into account the RTL that is training using the different straps...


----------



## Luca T

Anyway Adaptive gives lower performance in benchmark!

To verify in gaming minimum fps


----------



## AHN JONG HYUN

5960x 5.0ghz on h2o bench success

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4746379


----------



## Luca T

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AHN JONG HYUN*
> 
> 5960x 5.0ghz on h2o bench success
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4746379


WoW









5.0 on water at which Vcore? Temp?


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AHN JONG HYUN*
> 
> 5960x 5.0ghz on h2o bench success
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4746379


Nice!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luca T*
> 
> Anyway Adaptive gives lower performance in benchmark!
> 
> To verify in gaming minimum fps


it should not if set up properly. If your benchmark has a load latency, set windows power mode to High (eg, min proc state = 100%) and then it is essentially fixed voltage.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AHN JONG HYUN*
> 
> 5960x 5.0ghz on h2o bench success
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4746379


lol - very nice! you crazy, AHN. What voltage?


----------



## Silent Scone

I dread to think lol


----------



## AHN JONG HYUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> it should not if set up properly. If your benchmark has a load latency, set windows power mode to High (eg, min proc state = 100%) and then it is essentially fixed voltage.
> lol - very nice! you crazy, AHN. What voltage?


thnak you

just a moment

i try 5.1ghz on water

very hard


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AHN JONG HYUN*
> 
> thnak you
> 
> just a moment
> 
> i try 5.1ghz on water
> 
> very hard


sure it's hard.. but voltage always makes it easier (to a point)


----------



## Luca T

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> it should not if set up properly. If your benchmark has a load latency, set windows power mode to High (eg, min proc state = 100%) and then it is essentially fixed voltage.
> lol - very nice! you crazy, AHN. What voltage?


The biggest difference until now was on Realbench 110k score instead of 130k


----------



## LiveOrDie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jacknhut*
> 
> Highest Core temp according to HWiNFO fluctutate between 56-60C, is that a bit high for 1.31V ? Aida64 gives me WHEA uncorrectable error BSOD if I run at 1.30V after about 5 mins or so. At 1.31V it seems stable for about 1 hour. I stop after that since its just a quick test.


If your overclocking your cache and also using a XMP profile remove them and leave them on default speeds and work on just your CPU overclock 1st then cache then memory.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I dread to think lol


...don't dread, just hum Frank Zappa's song w/ the line *"...I do not think I'm too extreme"*


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> What DRAM Voltage? (Sorry if you've said already)


...1.35v (stock XMP 2nd setting)


----------



## Silent Scone

Or grand master flash.

Don' push me. I'm.close.to.the.edge. Tooo much vcoreee


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Or grand master flash.
> 
> *Don' push me. I'm.close.to.the.edge.* *Tooo much vcoreee*


...no pushing, or pulling - in fact, you can sit down and still enjoy the sparks











source: http://top-documentary.com/


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...no pushing, or pulling - in fact, you can sit down and still enjoy the sparks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> source: http://top-documentary.com/


ah, Nicolai.....


----------



## HeyThereGuy

Quick question, how many of you are running motherboard waterblocks on the RVE? Do you consider it necessary? Thanks.


----------



## Luca T

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeyThereGuy*
> 
> Quick question, how many of you are running motherboard waterblocks on the RVE? Do you consider it necessary? Thanks.


I haven't seen anyone yet, I Made your same question weeks ago, the RVE temperatures in OC are good enough with just a fan, Waterblock would be more for appearance than needing.

And at present there are only two waterblock, one of Bitspower (in my opinion too big and ugly) and one of EK

Anyway you should post in the RVE thread not here!


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeyThereGuy*
> 
> Quick question, how many of you are running motherboard waterblocks on the RVE? Do you consider it necessary? Thanks.


It is definitly not necessary. Just more heat thrown into your loop with no benefit as far as I can tell. Temps are always comfortable.


----------



## HeyThereGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> It is definitly not necessary. Just more heat thrown into your loop with no benefit as far as I can tell. Temps are always comfortable.


Sounds good, just wanted to make sure when overclocked heat wasn't an issue.


----------



## LiveOrDie

4.5Ghz stable 1.29v / 1.85 input voltatge / LLC 6 .


----------



## Luca T

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LiveOrDie*
> 
> 4.5Ghz stable 1.29v / 1.85 input voltatge / LLC 6 .


Which Is the benefit of manually setting Input Voltage and LLC?

At present I'm still on Auto on those parameters


----------



## LiveOrDie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luca T*
> 
> Which Is the benefit of manually setting Input Voltage and LLC?
> 
> At present I'm still on Auto on those parameters


Both help with stabilizing but setting LLC can also help with temps I believe.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LiveOrDie*
> 
> Both help with stabilizing but setting LLC can also help with temps I believe.


a couple of LLC posts:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1510001/asus-rampage-v-extreme-owners-thread/2000_20#post_23088546
http://www.overclock.net/t/1510001/asus-rampage-v-extreme-owners-thread/2020_20#post_23088741
http://www.overclock.net/t/1510001/asus-rampage-v-extreme-owners-thread/2020_20#post_23089414


----------



## LiveOrDie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> a couple of LLC posts:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1510001/asus-rampage-v-extreme-owners-thread/2000_20#post_23088546
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1510001/asus-rampage-v-extreme-owners-thread/2020_20#post_23088741
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1510001/asus-rampage-v-extreme-owners-thread/2020_20#post_23089414


So if I can run my oc without LLC I should? LLC affects the input voltage not vcore as I have never seen a higher voltage than I have set be used?


----------



## Luca T

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> a couple of LLC posts:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1510001/asus-rampage-v-extreme-owners-thread/2000_20#post_23088546
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1510001/asus-rampage-v-extreme-owners-thread/2020_20#post_23088741
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1510001/asus-rampage-v-extreme-owners-thread/2020_20#post_23089414


Thank's jpmboy


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LiveOrDie*
> 
> So if I can r*un my oc without LLC* I should? LLC affects the input voltage not vcore as I have never seen a higher voltage than I have set be used?


if by this you mean, allow full vdroop, theoretically yes. But probably not advisable - do the arithmetic you'll see the practical limit of the overclock possible. Vdroop is there for a reason... use (some of) it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luca T*
> 
> Thank's jpmboy


u r welcome!


----------



## Luca T

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> if by this you mean, allow full vdroop, theoretically yes. But probably not advisable - do the arithmetic you'll see the practical limit of the overclock possible. Vdroop is there for a reason... use (some of) it.
> u r welcome!


Until now I let it in Auto, at beginning I thought it was Vcore ralated but now I read here it Is Input Voltage related, I don't understand well which benefit I could have setting manually an adjustment for Input voltage


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luca T*
> 
> Until now I let it in Auto, at beginning I thought it was Vcore ralated but now I read here it Is Input Voltage related, I don't understand well which benefit I could have setting manually an adjustment for Input voltage


so for 4.5GHz (example) try LLC at 6 or 7 with Vin at 1.9V. (assuming 1.3V vcore or lower for 4.5)


----------



## jacknhut

Damn I'm still stuck at 4.4 Ghz time to return my 5820k for a better one lol.


----------



## Luca T

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> so for 4.5GHz (example) try LLC at 6 or 7 with Vin at 1.9V. (assuming 1.3V vcore or lower for 4.5)


I set adaptive sum for 1.300v (and Aida shows 1.312v) for the 4.5, Should it help stability?


----------



## LiveOrDie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> so for 4.5GHz (example) try LLC at 6 or 7 with Vin at 1.9V. (assuming 1.3V vcore or lower for 4.5)


That's what I run now LLC 6 / input 1.85v and vcore 1.29v , does LLC affect manual voltages?


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> if by this you mean, allow full vdroop, theoretically yes. But probably not advisable - do the arithmetic you'll see the practical limit of the overclock possible. Vdroop is there for a reason... use (some of) it.
> -snip-!


...that's good advice, especially as people tend to read things out of context. After parsing other sites as well on this, I have seen more than one person argue that Asus guides (Shamino' pdf ?) said: use LLC9' on R5E....it does, but it also seems to refer in general to extreme cooling / extreme overclocking, not necessarily 24 / 7...

...for those who worked on cars and motorcycle engines, in the days of carburetors (like that 850 Quadrajet I modded), there were 'accelerator jets' you could play with (modern fuel injection has s.th. akin to that as it is necessary to spool up an engine from its current RPM)...I find those 'accelerator jets' are not a bad 'thought-bridge' to LLC (but in reverse), including extra heat when you use too much jetting of it for short term gain...it's about how much overshoot you want to expose your CPU to, and for how long...

...as a general 'rule' with Haswell-E, it pays to keep in mind that it generates a lot of heat when all cores / threads are fully utilized; that heat comes from 'somewhere', like all those extra voltages that were pumped in by the user...Haswell-E's delta between idle and full load is much higher than any other chip I have ever worked with


----------



## LiveOrDie

The Leaderboard on the 1st post any beat 90% of those overclocks are not stable supplying just a cpu-z screen shot doesn't prove any think.


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LiveOrDie*
> 
> The Leaderboard on the 1st post any beat 90% of those overclocks are not stable supplying just a cpu-z screen shot doesn't prove any think.


Well it proves you can boot into win at that speed or stable enough to do a CPU-z validation and that's all you need to prove.

Because the definition of a "stable" OC are not agreed agreed up on that's all we can prove and besides no OC are stable anyway.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Well it proves you can boot into win at that speed or stable enough to do a CPU-z validation and that's all you need to prove.
> 
> Because the definition of a "stable" OC are not agreed agreed up on that's all we can prove and besides no OC are stable anyway.


We could also argue no processor is stable at stock, because eventually it will throw an error. It may take one day or 50 years, but eventually an error will occur.


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> We could also argue no processor is stable at stock, because eventually it will throw an error. It may take one day or 50 years, but eventually an error will occur.


True but it might not be the processor at all but the software


----------



## LiveOrDie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> if by this you mean, allow full vdroop, theoretically yes. But probably not advisable - do the arithmetic you'll see the practical limit of the overclock possible. Vdroop is there for a reason... use (some of) it.
> u r welcome!


So running a adaptive VCORE with LLC 6 and VCORE set to 1.295 max voltage on one core gets 1.301v what is the best LLC to run if any or should i just leave it on auto?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Well it proves you can boot into win at that speed or stable enough to do a CPU-z validation and that's all you need to prove.
> 
> Because the definition of a "stable" OC are not agreed agreed up on that's all we can prove and besides no OC are stable anyway.


Yer but there also should be a base stress test to prove stability 30minutes of Linx or a 3d Mark Run , I can boot into windows on 1.36v @ 4.7Ghz and run CPU-Z still doesn't mean my system is stable the leaderboards are a waste of time.


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LiveOrDie*
> 
> So running a adaptive VCORE with LLC 6 and VCORE set to 1.295 max voltage on one core gets 1.301v what is the best LLC to run if any or should i just leave it on auto?
> Yer but there also should be a base stress test to prove stability 30minutes of Linx or a 3d Mark Run , I can boot into windows on 1.36v @ 4.7Ghz and run CPU-Z still doesn't mean my system is stable the leaderboards are a waste of time.


We already have threads for 3DMark and I wouldn't run LinX for 30 minutes anyway, I can run 3DMark FS, FSE and FSU at 5.2 GHz 1.5 vcore but it doesn't mean I'd play BF4 at that speed and vcore.


----------



## LiveOrDie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> if by this you mean, allow full vdroop, theoretically yes. But probably not advisable - do the arithmetic you'll see the practical limit of the overclock possible. Vdroop is there for a reason... use (some of) it.
> u r welcome!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> We already have threads for 3DMark and I wouldn't run LinX for 30 minutes anyway, I can run 3DMark FS, FSE and FSU at 5.2 GHz 1.5 vcore but it doesn't mean I'd play BF4 at that speed and vcore.


You fall to far from my point.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luca T*
> 
> I set adaptive sum for 1.300v (and Aida shows 1.312v) for the 4.5, Should it help stability?


Regarding satbility s lot depends on your other settings too. If you have stable settings using manual, just switch to adaptive and match the voltages in bios.
Whatever voltage you set in bios, manual or dynamic, at load the chipset always adds a little - nothing to fret over.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LiveOrDie*
> 
> That's what I run now LLC 6 / input 1.85v and vcore 1.29v , does LLC affect manual voltages?


LLC ONLY affects input voltage. It is a fixed value. Although, IDK maybe auto is dynamic? don't know cause I've never had it on Auto long enough to look.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LiveOrDie*
> 
> The Leaderboard on the 1st post any beat 90% of those overclocks are not stable supplying just a cpu-z screen shot doesn't prove any think.


THat's not th epurpose of the LB. It's a "OMG, it made it to windows" Table. nothing more.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> True but it might not be the processor at all but the software


lol - it's always the code with MY overclocks.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LiveOrDie*
> 
> You fall to far from my point.


he's also using phase-change cooling.


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LiveOrDie*
> 
> You fall to far from my point.


Yes I know but you're asking for something that isn't possible to agree on. Running 30 mins of LinX doesn't prove stability other than the fact that you can run LinX for 30 mins the same way 3DMark proves you can run it at a certain speed.
I've seen "benchmark" threads where you where to do 20 passes of Linx with max mem in other forums but they died fast when AVX came along.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> LLC ONLY affects input voltage. It is a fixed value. Although, IDK maybe auto is dynamic? don't know cause I've never had it on Auto long enough to look.


Hello

For most configurations auto will set level 9.


----------



## HyperC

Just ordered my loop got the Heatkiller 3.0 ,Black ice 480 SR1 and Bitspower res..I hope my load temps are at least 15c lower than h100i


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyperC*
> 
> Just ordered my loop got the Heatkiller 3.0 ,Black ice 480 SR1 and Bitspower res..I hope my load temps are at least 15c lower than h100i


Hello

If going with the Heatkiller I would have help off for a bit and got the v4.0 version that is soon to be released.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> For most configurations auto will set level 9.


thanks Praz. I haven't installed AI suite so hard to know the auto settings. What Phasing does Auto implement? optimized or Extreme?


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> thanks Praz. I haven't installed AI suite so hard to know the auto settings. What Phasing does Auto implement? optimized or Extreme?


Hello

I was referring to the auto setting in the UEFI although without user intervention AI Suite should follow the same. CPU Poww Phase Control when set to auto I believe uses either standard or extreme depending on the overclock. I have not found a need to change the CPU Poww Phase Control setting from default.


----------



## Luca T

EDIT: probably better in the motherboard section if are bios setting related


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> I was referring to the *auto setting in the UEFI* although without user intervention AI Suite should follow the same. CPU Poww Phase Control when set to auto I believe uses either standard or extreme depending on the overclock. I have not found a need to change the CPU Poww Phase Control setting from default.


I was too. So, LLC Auto is 9. Good to know. I've had it power phase on auto but recently been experimenting with "Optimized" and it seems fine, no increase (or decrease) in vrm temps or stability, although time will tell.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> For most configurations auto will set level 9.


...tx much for underscoring that...it had been mentioned before some months back but seems to have been forgotten lately when looking at most recent posts
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> I was referring to the auto setting in the UEFI although without user intervention AI Suite should follow the same. CPU Poww Phase Control when set to auto I believe uses either standard or extreme depending on the overclock. I have not found a need to change the CPU Poww Phase Control setting from default.


...I leave the phases either on 'auto' or 'optimized'. What's your take on 'optimized' for reasonably high OC and 24 / 7 (with a 'different kind of phase'







cooling) ?


----------



## LiveOrDie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Yes I know but you're asking for something that isn't possible to agree on. Running 30 mins of LinX doesn't prove stability other than the fact that you can run LinX for 30 mins the same way 3DMark proves you can run it at a certain speed.
> I've seen "benchmark" threads where you where to do 20 passes of Linx with max mem in other forums but they died fast when AVX came along.


Thats probably because there are people running different versions of LinX, All i was stating was there should be a standard to pass booting into windows can be done on a very unstable system, Running a simple stress test for a short time just gives that more proof if you know what i mean, My system isn't stable running AVX my CPU needs 0.1v more to become stable because i never use any think that has AVX i don't care for it.

Well i put my LLC on auto and input voltage to and it failed to pass the same tests so i think ill just keep LLC 6 and 1.85v CPU Input, I looked at what the LLC 6 did and it bumps my Input up to 1.872v which is still under the max i would run. Going to move on to Cache overclocking what do i use to test my cache overclock just Aida64?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LiveOrDie*
> 
> Thats probably because there are people running different versions of LinX, All i was stating was there should be a standard to pass booting into windows can be done on a very unstable system, Running a simple stress test for a short time just gives that more proof if you know what i mean, My system isn't stable running AVX my CPU needs 0.1v more to become stable because i never use any think that has AVX i don't care for it.
> 
> Well i put my LLC on auto and input voltage to and it failed to pass the same tests so i think ill just keep LLC 6 and 1.85v CPU Input, I looked at what the LLC 6 did and it bumps my Input up to 1.872v which is still under the max i would run. Going to move on to Cache overclocking what do i use to test my cache overclock just Aida64?


LLC=6 gives ~ 60mV vdroop to input voltage. so if your OC is stable at 1.872V WHEN UNDER LOAD, manually set input to 1.92-1.93V. Idle will be 1.92-3, load will be 1.87V


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> I was referring to the auto setting in the UEFI although without user intervention AI Suite should follow the same. CPU Poww Phase Control when set to auto I believe uses either standard or extreme depending on the overclock. I have not found a need to change the CPU Poww Phase Control setting from default.


Through experience on the X79 Deluxe, optimised seemed to offer the best stability, but I believe auto on that particular board was actually 'Extreme'. Or at least I was lead to believe this


----------



## Creator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Through experience on the X79 Deluxe, optimised seemed to offer the best stability, but I believe auto on that particular board was actually 'Extreme'. Or at least I was lead to believe this


The VRM and PCH also run a good 3-4C cooler (mostly idle) on optimized vs extreme setting on X99-E WS. Just switching back and forth between them in AI Suite changes their temperatures almost abruptly.

Has anyone here adjusted CPU VRM Switching Frequency? AI Suite says to assign a high frequency for better overclock range, and low frequency for better system stability.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Creator*
> 
> The VRM and PCH also run a good 3-4C cooler (mostly idle) on optimized vs extreme setting on X99-E WS. Just switching back and forth between them in AI Suite changes their temperatures almost abruptly.
> 
> Has anyone here adjusted CPU VRM Switching Frequency? AI Suite says to assign a high frequency for better overclock range, and low frequency for better system stability.


I asked Raja about this a few weeks ago, his take was that it would have little impact on stability ... maybe because it's the input voltage VRMs?


----------



## Luca T

Is Aida64's stability test reliable?

I'm still looking for RockSolid voltages and I pass Hours and hours of RealBench, XTU etc but still fail after about two Hours of Aida stability test!


----------



## vlps5122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luca T*
> 
> Is Aida64's stability test reliable?
> 
> I'm still looking for RockSolid voltages and I pass Hours and hours of RealBench, XTU etc but still fail after about two Hours of Aida stability test!


they all test stability in different ways. may be something that needs a little more voltage. i failed XTU after 9 hours yesterday with 1.9v cpu input voltage. passed 12 hours now with 1.93v. what is the minidump showing you when you fail aid64? what is the bsod error?


----------



## LiveOrDie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> LLC=6 gives ~ 60mV vdroop to input voltage. so if your OC is stable at 1.872V WHEN UNDER LOAD, manually set input to 1.92-1.93V. Idle will be 1.92-3, load will be 1.87V


Hi could you explain why its better to set a higher input voltage for idle ? I don't see the point in increasing it on idle just to make its the same on load?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luca T*
> 
> Is Aida64's stability test reliable?
> 
> I'm still looking for RockSolid voltages and I pass Hours and hours of RealBench, XTU etc but still fail after about two Hours of Aida stability test!


Use what you feel is right people say not to use Linx but it gave me a more stable system than Adia this was the non AVX version 0.6.4.


----------



## Luca T

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vlps5122*
> 
> they all test stability in different ways. may be something that needs a little more voltage. i failed XTU after 9 hours yesterday with 1.9v cpu input voltage. passed 12 hours now with 1.93v. what is the minidump showing you when you fail aid64? what is the bsod error?


How can I check which Error it Is?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LiveOrDie*
> 
> Hi could you explain why its better to set a higher input voltage for idle ? I don't see the point in increasing it on idle just to make its the same on load?
> Use what you feel is right people say not to use Linx but it gave me a more stable system than Adia this was the non AVX version 0.6.4.


Thank's guys


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LiveOrDie*
> 
> *Hi could you explain why its better to set a higher input voltage for idle* ? I don't see the point in increasing it on idle just to make its the same on load?
> Use what you feel is right people say not to use Linx but it gave me a more stable system than Adia this was the non AVX version 0.6.4.


see the links in this post:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1510388/haswell-e-overclock-leaderboard-owners-club/5100_20#post_23160350


----------



## vlps5122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luca T*
> 
> How can I check which Error it Is?
> Thank's guys


in c:\windows

scroll to bottom of folder let me know if u have a minidump file there. if so you can open/view it with windows debugger tool. for example my last bsod was 124 code. which usually means u either need more or less cpu input voltage, if that doesnt solve issue its vcore related.


----------



## LiveOrDie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> see the links in this post:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1510388/haswell-e-overclock-leaderboard-owners-club/5100_20#post_23160350


So no point LLC uses less voltage on idle.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LiveOrDie*
> 
> So no point LLC uses less voltage on idle.


not sure I understand your question. LLC lowers load (=high current) voltage in order to compensate for the overshoot that occurs during a load change. For the most part, Idle voltage is harmless. What's unclear in the posts I linked to?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vlps5122*
> 
> in c:\windows
> 
> scroll to bottom of folder let me know if u have a minidump file there. if so you can open/view it with windows debugger tool. for example my last bsod was 124 code. which usually means u either need more or less cpu input voltage, if that doesnt solve issue its vcore related.


can also open Event Viewer. critical errors will be listed.

easy:

bluescreenview.zip 65k .zip file


extract, open and it will list the bug traps recorded.


----------



## LiveOrDie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> not sure I understand your question. LLC lowers load (=high current) voltage in order to compensate for the overshoot that occurs during a load change. For the most part, Idle voltage is harmless. What's unclear in the posts I linked to?


I understand that part I don't understand why you would set a higher voltage on idle just so vdroop can scale it back ? Adding more voltage even on idle will add more heat.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LiveOrDie*
> 
> I understand that part I don't understand why you would set a higher voltage on idle just so vdroop can scale it back ? Adding more voltage even on idle will add more heat.


erm... did you read the posts? it's explained there


----------



## LiveOrDie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> erm... did you read the posts? it's explained there


Yes its better so it has less overshoot so I should run LLC9 with a high CPU input?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LiveOrDie*
> 
> Yes its better so it has less overshoot so I should run LLC9 with a high CPU input?


woah. you got it backwards. use LLC 6 or 7. if that requires you to increase input.. do it. I like LLC 6 since it droops to the overshoot (65mV) intel described in the pictures posted.


----------



## vlps5122

of course my 5960x cache overclocks better and with less voltage than my core...........


----------



## Luca T

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vlps5122*
> 
> in c:\windows
> 
> scroll to bottom of folder let me know if u have a minidump file there. if so you can open/view it with windows debugger tool. for example my last bsod was 124 code. which usually means u either need more or less cpu input voltage, if that doesnt solve issue its vcore related.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> can also open Event Viewer. critical errors will be listed.
> 
> easy:
> 
> bluescreenview.zip 65k .zip file
> 
> 
> extract, open and it will list the bug traps recorded.


Guys I haven't had a BSOD, just Aida64 stability test becomes red showing a system's stability error

I'm at 4.5 core with adaptive 1.300v (Aida show 1.312v instead XTU 1.303v), Cache 4.3 with 1.26v, ram at 3200 with 1.35v!


----------



## LiveOrDie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> woah. you got it backwards. use LLC 6 or 7. if that requires you to increase input.. do it. I like LLC 6 since it droops to the overshoot (65mV) intel described in the pictures posted.


Yep I'm lost lol OK I have input set in the bios to 1.85v but when LLC is on lv 6 it increase the voltage to 1.872v it doesn't lower it like your saying?


----------



## vlps5122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luca T*
> 
> Guys I haven't had a BSOD, just Aida64 become red showing a system's stability error


in that case, sounds like your very close to stable, not enough instability for a bsod. i would try +0.1-0.2 more vcore, then run aida again. if still fail after 2 hours, its not vcore related i would then move on to adding a little vccio, if not that i would check vcache instability


----------



## LiveOrDie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luca T*
> 
> Guys I haven't had a BSOD, just Aida64 stability test becomes red showing a system's stability error
> 
> I'm at 4.5 core with adaptive 1.300v (Aida show 1.312v instead XTU 1.303v), Cache 4.3 with 1.26v, ram at 3200 with 1.35v!


Like I said before work only on one overclock at a time CPU then Cache then memory. Your getting the error from unstable memory system agent voltage needs to be increase when overclocking memory the IMC needs more voltage when running with a CPU overclock.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LiveOrDie*
> 
> Yep I'm lost lol OK I have input set in the bios to 1.85v but when LLC is on lv 6 it increase the voltage to 1.872v it doesn't lower it like your saying?


Hello

Until a better grasp is obtained on digital power circuit design and what vdroop does it may be best to leave these related settings on auto and let the board handle things.


----------



## centvalny

Bios auto rules ftw









I only need to change vcore, vdimm and (if necessary) vccsa depending on cpu/ram/cooling

I think all combination of settings already optimized by the bios maker @ ROG


----------



## LiveOrDie

I'll test auto out when I get home but auto is just lv9 from what I have read?


----------



## SkiMountaineer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vlps5122*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Luca T*
> 
> Guys I haven't had a BSOD, just Aida64 become red showing a system's stability error
> 
> 
> 
> in that case, sounds like your very close to stable, not enough instability for a bsod. i would try +0.1-0.2 more vcore, then run aida again. if still fail after 2 hours, its not vcore related i would then move on to adding a little vccio, if not that i would check vcache instability
Click to expand...

whoa, 0.1 is a _lot_ of Vcore, and 0.2 is a *TON* of Vcore, don't tell anyone to add those amounts as if they are small amounts! Maybe you meant 0.01-0.02?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LiveOrDie*
> 
> I'll test auto out when I get home but auto is just lv9 from what I have read?


That would be very surprising if auto LLC equals LLC 9, all the way at the high end of the range and also the lowest Vdroop. Doesn't sound likely.


----------



## SkiMountaineer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *LiveOrDie*
> 
> Both help with stabilizing but setting LLC can also help with temps I believe.
> 
> 
> 
> a couple of LLC posts:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1510001/asus-rampage-v-extreme-owners-thread/2000_20#post_23088546
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1510001/asus-rampage-v-extreme-owners-thread/2020_20#post_23088741
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1510001/asus-rampage-v-extreme-owners-thread/2020_20#post_23089414
Click to expand...

Thanks for reminding people of these. This also reminded me that I did not intend to imply so strongly (a few dozen pages ago) that LLC is about keeping voltages equivalent; you're of course right to point out that avoiding too high of transient spikes that we'll never see or measure (yet we know are there) is the reason.

I guess really one of the steps of finalizing a good overclock should be to see how low we can take LLC and remain stable. I'm currently just using Auto LLC, whatever that actually sets it to, not pushing hard enough at this time to need to go around that. Do you know what Auto LLC actually sets?


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkiMountaineer*
> 
> whoa, 0.1 is a _lot_ of Vcore, and 0.2 is a *TON* of Vcore, don't tell anyone to add those amounts as if they are small amounts! Maybe you meant 0.01-0.02?
> That would be very surprising if auto LLC equals LLC 9, all the way at the high end of the range and also the lowest Vdroop. Doesn't sound likely.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkiMountaineer*
> 
> I guess really one of the steps of finalizing a good overclock should be to see how low we can take LLC and remain stable. I'm currently just using Auto LLC, whatever that actually sets it to, not pushing hard enough at this time to need to go around that. Do you know what Auto LLC actually sets?


Auto LLC is level 9. You can confirm by opening AI Suite.

I've seen a few posts wondering what's being set on auto (RVE), so here it is:

CPU Power Phase Control: Extreme
CPU VRM Switching Frequency: Not stated in AI Suite
VRM Spread Spectrum: Off
CPU Load-line Calibration: Level 9
CPU Power Duty Control: T.Probe


----------



## Luca T

I've used 100 BCLK, and everything fine but using higher BCLK will be useful only for higher clocks target?

Would a 125 BCLK result in less stability of 100 BCLK?

Is the choice mainly connected to the ram frequency target?

Thnks guys


----------



## SkiMountaineer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SkiMountaineer*
> 
> whoa, 0.1 is a _lot_ of Vcore, and 0.2 is a *TON* of Vcore, don't tell anyone to add those amounts as if they are small amounts! Maybe you meant 0.01-0.02?
> That would be very surprising if auto LLC equals LLC 9, all the way at the high end of the range and also the lowest Vdroop. Doesn't sound likely.
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SkiMountaineer*
> 
> I guess really one of the steps of finalizing a good overclock should be to see how low we can take LLC and remain stable. I'm currently just using Auto LLC, whatever that actually sets it to, not pushing hard enough at this time to need to go around that. Do you know what Auto LLC actually sets?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Auto LLC is level 9. You can confirm by opening AI Suite.
> 
> I've seen a few posts wondering what's being set on auto (RVE), so here it is:
> 
> CPU Power Phase Control: Extreme
> CPU VRM Switching Frequency: Not stated in AI Suite
> VRM Spread Spectrum: Off
> CPU Load-line Calibration: Level 9
> CPU Power Duty Control: T.Probe
Click to expand...

Ah, I see you're right! Wow, so Auto voltage regulation settings could be called a lot more aggressive than what most people are manually setting. All this time when advice is often given to stick with Auto as far as possible, I assumed it was probably conservative advice but apparently not.

Since we're on the subject, I also looked in Ai Suite and saw that the Auto setting for CPU Current regulation is the maximum of 140%. That sounds scary. As for LLC 9, yep... auto LLC started resulting in a VIn of 1.956 when I'm only running at 125 x 36 = 4500 cpu and 125 x 32 = 4000 cache. I'm pretty sure I don't need 1.956 for a moderate overclock like this so I manually set LLC to 7 and will experiment to see if it will work on 6. 7 is giving a more reasonable VIn of 1.904 at load. So when Auto gave 1.956, since we know up to an additional 65mv spike is expected during load transitions, that means my cores were briefly seeing 2.021 volts? That's bad









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luca T*
> 
> I've used 100 BCLK, and everything fine but using higher BCLK will be useful only for higher clocks target?
> 
> Would a 125 BCLK result in less stability of 100 BCLK?
> 
> Is the choice mainly connected to the ram frequency target?
> 
> Thnks guys


Yes, the choice of strap is mainly determined by the RAM frequency target. For frequencies around 2800-3000 most users find the 125 strap most convenient and easy to work with. For frequencies _both_ below and above that range, the 100 strap is easiest. The higher straps are not in common use by most people. 167 is possible but does not seem to have a lot of practical benefit. 200 is too difficult to reach.

No, the choice of strap alone does not really affect stability. You may find it more difficult to produce stability if you attempt to use a strap in a different frequency range than it is most suited to. But that does not make one strap more stable than another.

The only other outstanding difference I'm aware of is that Adaptive cpu voltage works only on the 100 strap.


----------



## LiveOrDie

I run LinX for 2 hours and never saw a spike VCCIN never moved over 1.871v so im sort of lost in what LLC is doing.


----------



## erase

Somewhat disappointed today, I changed my Lian Li PC-9F which could run my 5960X at 3.9GHz very quietly with 970 SLi everything air cooled, to a Corsair Air 540 with a basic AIO Kraken X61 to start with, and what a flop. Gained about 400 MHz to run around 4.3GHz 1.225v, which is good with slightly less temps, but the trade off with noise is ridiculous, even running silent chassis fan profile (Corsiar stock fans are noisy) and manual 50% fan speed with the AIO. Argh chasing a few hundred MHz for the cost and introduced noise, just not worth it, wish I had if known better.


----------



## LiveOrDie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erase*
> 
> Somewhat disappointed today, I changed my Lian Li PC-9F which could run my 5960X at 3.9GHz very quietly with 970 SLi everything air cooled, to a Corsair Air 540 with a basic AIO Kraken X61 to start with, and what a flop. Gained about 400 MHz to run around 4.3GHz 1.225v, which is good with slightly less temps, but the trade off with noise is ridiculous, even running silent chassis fan profile (Corsiar stock fans are noisy) and manual 50% fan speed with the AIO. Argh chasing a few hundred MHz for the cost and introduced noise, just not worth it, wish I had if known better.


HAHA i replaced all the fans in my 540 Air see if you can set some fan profiles up using the bios the normal fans shouldn't be to loud i know the LED versions are quite, My rad fans are loud when in game but i use headphones so i don't mind.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> Auto LLC is level 9. You can confirm by opening AI Suite.
> 
> I've seen a few posts wondering what's being set on auto (RVE), so here it is:
> 
> CPU Power Phase Control: Extreme
> CPU VRM Switching Frequency: Not stated in AI Suite
> VRM Spread Spectrum: Off
> CPU Load-line Calibration: Level 9
> CPU Power Duty Control: T.Probe


Thanks Yuh.









auto on the R4BE did about the same.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LiveOrDie*
> 
> I run LinX for 2 hours and *never saw a spike VCCIN* never moved over 1.871v so im sort of lost in what LLC is doing.











May be best you listen to Praz and just leave these settings on auto.


----------



## LiveOrDie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Thanks Yuh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> auto on the R4BE did about the same.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> May be best you listen to Praz and just leave these settings on auto.


Why LV9 is worse than LV6 , what should i been looking at for cache overclocking what sort of voltages for clocks?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LiveOrDie*
> 
> *Why LV9 is worse than LV6* , what should i been looking at for cache overclocking what sort of voltages for clocks?


sorry, bro - I don't think I can help with that.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> Auto LLC is level 9. You can confirm by opening AI Suite.
> 
> I've seen a few posts wondering what's being set on auto (RVE), so here it is:
> 
> CPU Power Phase Control: Extreme
> CPU VRM Switching Frequency: Not stated in AI Suite
> VRM Spread Spectrum: Off
> CPU Load-line Calibration: Level 9
> CPU Power Duty Control: T.Probe


Hello

CPU Power Phase Control: Extreme - This setting keeps all phases active. Any other setting will result in the possibility of a reduced phase count.

CPU VRM Switching Frequency: Not stated in AI Suite - Default is auto. Auto follows predefined rules that balances the VRM transient response against generated heat. Without proper test equipment or using sub-zero cooling manual adjustment is a guess at best.

VRM Spread Spectrum: Off - We have already discussed this in detail why off is the correct setting.

CPU Load-line Calibration: Level 9 - This has also been discussed and I recommend either level 7 or 8 as a starting point. Like most settings if a person does not have a clue what this does it is best left on auto.

CPU Power Duty Control: T.Probe - T.Probe will load shed individual phases if the safe operating temperature of a phase is breached. Extreme will balance the current load among the phases regardless what the temperature of an individual phase may be. If not using sub-zero cooling this is risky.


----------



## LiveOrDie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> sorry, bro - I don't think I can help with that.


Well not many people here can help me because 90% of them have no clue







.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> CPU Power Phase Control: Extreme - This setting keeps all phases active. Any other setting will result in the possibility of a reduced phase count.
> 
> CPU VRM Switching Frequency: Not stated in AI Suite - Default is auto. Auto follows predefined rules that balances the VRM transient response against generated heat. Without proper test equipment or using sub-zero cooling manual adjustment is a guess at best.
> 
> VRM Spread Spectrum: Off - We have already discussed this in detail why off is the correct setting.
> 
> CPU Load-line Calibration: Level 9 - This has also been discussed and I recommend either level 7 or 8 as a starting point. Like most settings if a person does not have a clue what this does it is best left on auto.
> 
> CPU Power Duty Control: T.Probe - T.Probe will load shed individual phases if the safe operating temperature of a phase is breached. Extreme will balance the current load among the phases regardless what the temperature of an individual phase may be. If not using sub-zero cooling this is risky.


Is 7 more aggressive than 6 ?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LiveOrDie*
> 
> Well not many people here can help me because 90% of them have no clue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Is 7 more aggressive than 6 ?


\
level 7 reduces the amount of vdroop allowed more than level 6 does.

lol - so it's less aggressive vdroop, but more aggressive load line compensation.


----------



## LiveOrDie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> \
> level 7 reduces the amount of vdroop allowed more than level 6 does.
> 
> lol - so it's less aggressive vdroop, but more aggressive load line compensation.


Thanks I'm sorry about all the question I'm just trying to work out how it works on my system, So level 6 is better to use because it doesn't counter the vdroop as much as levels above it, Would this mean Level 9 would possibly give more vboost than the vdroop ?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LiveOrDie*
> 
> Thanks I'm sorry about all the question I'm just trying to work out how it works on my system, So level 6 is better to use because it doesn't counter the vdroop as much as levels above it, Would this mean Level 9 would possibly give more vboost than the vdroop ?


try it and see. measure input voltage directly from the board... the best way to learn and understand!


----------



## Luca T

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> CPU Power Phase Control: Extreme - This setting keeps all phases active. Any other setting will result in the possibility of a reduced phase count.
> 
> CPU VRM Switching Frequency: Not stated in AI Suite - Default is auto. Auto follows predefined rules that balances the VRM transient response against generated heat. Without proper test equipment or using sub-zero cooling manual adjustment is a guess at best.
> 
> VRM Spread Spectrum: Off - We have already discussed this in detail why off is the correct setting.
> 
> CPU Load-line Calibration: Level 9 - This has also been discussed and I recommend either level 7 or 8 as a starting point. Like most settings if a person does not have a clue what this does it is best left on auto.
> 
> CPU Power Duty Control: T.Probe - T.Probe will load shed individual phases if the safe operating temperature of a phase is breached. Extreme will balance the current load among the phases regardless what the temperature of an individual phase may be. If not using sub-zero cooling this is risky.


Hi Praz,
Where could I read your explanation about the Spread Spectrum?

I'm studying little by little all yours and Raja's post both here and in the RVE's thread but it's a really long reading!


----------



## LiveOrDie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> try it and see. measure input voltage directly from the board... the best way to learn and understand!


You mean with the read points on the board its self?


----------



## vlps5122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkiMountaineer*
> 
> whoa, 0.1 is a _lot_ of Vcore, and 0.2 is a *TON* of Vcore, don't tell anyone to add those amounts as if they are small amounts! Maybe you meant 0.01-0.02?


yeah i need to sleep a bit more







. 0.01-.02 my bad


----------



## vlps5122

i am 24/7 stable at 4.4 ghz core/4.4 ghz cache (1.375v/1.35v), 3000 mhz ram 15-15-15-35 1T (1.35v). 1.93v cpu input, 1.2v system agent. crappy 5960x.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vlps5122*
> 
> i am 24/7 stable at 4.4 ghz core/4.4 ghz cache (1.375v/1.35v), 3000 mhz ram 15-15-15-35 1T (1.35v). *1.93v vccio*, 1.2v system agent. crappy 5960x.


Hello

The default voltage for the VCCIO rails is 1.050V and maxes out at 1.80V


----------



## Luca T

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vlps5122*
> 
> yeah i need to sleep a bit more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . 0.01-.02 my bad



















Don't worry, I could guess


----------



## Luca T

I eventually found a RS config Cpu 4.5 at 1.300v, Cache 4.1 at 1.270v

I don't know if try to push more the cache


----------



## vlps5122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> The default voltage for the VCCIO rails is 1.050V and maxes out at 1.80V


oop i mean cpu input


----------



## LiveOrDie

My cache @ 4.3Ghz seems stable on 1.15v I've run all types of tests none seem to fail when i drop it to 1.14v and it locks up and BSOD.

Well aida64 seems to want more voltage.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LiveOrDie*
> 
> You mean with the read points on the board its self?


yes - see the manual, page 1-45


----------



## LiveOrDie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yes - see the manual, page 1-45


Umm Vdroop happens when stressing the cache not the cores it dropped down to 1.792v from 1.85v which was set in the bios.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LiveOrDie*
> 
> Umm Vdroop happens when stressing the cache not the cores it dropped down to 1.792v from 1.85v which was set in the bios.










yup, it is input voltage... which feeds both.


----------



## Agenesis

I take it core failure is better than entire system crash?


----------



## Silent Scone

Means you're almost stable


----------



## Agenesis

Hopefully soon. These things are really heat monsters. With 1.35v I'm hitting 85c running avx prime95 on a custom thick 360 loop. Remounted it several times as well. Either these processors have difficulty transferring heat or I need to dust out my 1000mm radiator lol.


----------



## vlps5122

i dont think these are meant to run prime95. i ran it for ****s and giggles at 1.4v and hit low to mid 80s on small FFT's. this is with 1840mm of radiator for the 5960x and 3 gpus.


----------



## Creator

It won't matter if you add more rad space for these. The heat flux is just way too high when running Prime AVX, and it's maxing out what forced liquid convection heat transfer is capable of. The only way you can do better is to chill your liquid.


----------



## LiveOrDie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agenesis*
> 
> Hopefully soon. These things are really heat monsters. With 1.35v I'm hitting 85c running avx prime95 on a custom thick 360 loop. Remounted it several times as well. Either these processors have difficulty transferring heat or I need to dust out my 1000mm radiator lol.


Don't use AVX when tuning in your overclock as even when you run AVX in software it will never put the load prime does on your CPU there is no point in adding more voltage just so your stable for Prime.


----------



## LiveOrDie

Well LLC on auto isn't Level 9 for me i did a quick test with VCCIN set to 1.85v Also if you set auto in the bios and change it in Ai Suite Level 9 becomes the auto setting, You have to select a Level in the bios i selected Level 6 here's what i found.

LLC Auto vdroop = 1.792v - 1.808v ( Level 6 )
LLC Level 9 vdroop = 1.856v - 1.872v ( fluctuation )
LLC Level 8 vdroop = 1.840v - 1.856v ( fluctuation )
LLC Level 7 vdroop = 1.792v - 1.808v - 1.824v ( fluctuation )
LLC Level 6 vdroop = 1.776v - 1.792v - 1.808v ( fluctuation )
LLC Level 5 vdroop = 1.776v - 1.792v ( fluctuation )
LLC Level 4 vdroop = 1.760v - 1.776v ( fluctuation )
LLC Level 3 vdroop = 1.728v - 1.744v ( fluctuation )
LLC Level 2 vdroop = 1.712v - 1.728v ( fluctuation )
LLC Level 1 vdroop = 1.696v - 1.712v ( fluctuation )

LCC doesn't seem to give much Vboost on my system even on LV9 i would say its safe to run it on LV8 as its very close to what you set in your bios.

I just ran a quick 5 minutes LinX 0.6.5 AVX test with the above LLCs Now my system isn't stable running LinX even for 5 minutes i normally get a BSOD and seems like LLC was the problem after setting LLC to Level 8 i was able to run LinX for 5 minutes the LLC settings below all failed. Now is it safe to run LLC8 or should i be setting my voltage higher and settings LLC6 to vdroop down to the voltage i need?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LiveOrDie*
> 
> Well LLC on auto isn't Level 9 for me i did a quick test with VCCIN set to 1.85v Also if you set auto in the bios and change it in Ai Suite Level 9 becomes the auto setting, You have to select a Level in the bios i selected Level 6 here's what i found.
> 
> LLC Auto vdroop = 1.792v - 1.808v ( Level 6 )
> LLC Level 9 vdroop = 1.856v - 1.872v ( fluctuation )
> LLC Level 8 vdroop = 1.840v - 1.856v ( fluctuation )
> LLC Level 7 vdroop = 1.792v - 1.808v - 1.824v ( fluctuation )
> LLC Level 6 vdroop = 1.776v - 1.792v - 1.808v ( fluctuation )
> LLC Level 5 vdroop = 1.776v - 1.792v ( fluctuation )
> LLC Level 4 vdroop = 1.760v - 1.776v ( fluctuation )
> LLC Level 3 vdroop = 1.728v - 1.744v ( fluctuation )
> LLC Level 2 vdroop = 1.712v - 1.728v ( fluctuation )
> LLC Level 1 vdroop = 1.696v - 1.712v ( fluctuation )
> 
> LCC doesn't seem to give much Vboost on my system even on LV9 i would say its safe to run it on LV8 as its very close to what you set in your bios.
> 
> I just ran a quick 5 minutes LinX 0.6.5 AVX test with the above LLCs Now my system isn't stable running LinX even for 5 minutes i normally get a BSOD and seems like LLC was the problem after setting LLC to Level 8 i was able to run LinX for 5 minutes the LLC settings below all failed. Now is it safe to run LLC8 or should i be *setting my voltage higher and settings LLC6 to vdroop down to the voltage i need*?










now you got it!

you don't need droop (vs drop) that exceeds the overshoot spec. But you know, right? this is OCN... not SVN.


----------



## LiveOrDie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now you got it!
> 
> you don't need droop (vs drop) that exceeds the overshoot spec. But you know, right? this is OCN... not SVN.


HAHA Seems setting VCCIN to 1.9v with LLC6 matches my needs it drops down to 1.84v on load and reads as 1.888v in HWiNFO64 on idle.







, Thanks i now understand what LLC is used for and how to set it up.


----------



## FlyingSolo

My 5820k is a crappy overclocker. For the time being gonna sell my x99 rig and get an 4970k. Its mainly going to be used for gaming.


----------



## LiveOrDie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlyingSolo*
> 
> My 5820k is a crappy overclocker. For the time being gonna sell my x99 rig and get an 4970k. Its mainly going to be used for gaming.


Why waste money for gaming you wont even see any difference going from a 5820K to a 4970K even at stock speeds bud.

I had to bump VCCIN up to 1.91v seems stable now just passed a 15min run of LinX also for some reason my temps seem better to.


----------



## FlyingSolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LiveOrDie*
> 
> Why waste money for gaming you wont even see any difference going from a 5820K to a 4970K even at stock speeds bud.
> 
> I had to bump VCCIN up to 1.91v seems stable now just passed a 15min run of LinX also for some reason my temps seem better to.


O right so its not gonna make much of a difference even if the 4970k clocks higher then the 5820k. Also any idea what's the highest volt for 24/7 on a 5820k is ok.


----------



## LiveOrDie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlyingSolo*
> 
> O right so its not gonna make much of a difference even if the 4970k clocks higher then the 5820k. Also any idea what's the highest volt for 24/7 on a 5820k is ok.


Take a look here http://www.kitguru.net/components/cpu/luke-hill/intel-core-i7-5820k-haswell-e-6-core-cpu-review/7/ you wont even notice the difference it will be like 1FPS lol, What cooling are you running i think 1.3v is fine for 24/7.


----------



## FlyingSolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LiveOrDie*
> 
> Take a look here http://www.kitguru.net/components/cpu/luke-hill/intel-core-i7-5820k-haswell-e-6-core-cpu-review/7/ you wont even notice the difference it will be like 1FPS lol, What cooling are you running i think 1.3v is fine for 24/7.


Am using a corsair h105 for the time being. All the parts are in my sig rig.


----------



## LiveOrDie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlyingSolo*
> 
> Am using a corsair h105 for the time being. All the parts are in my sig rig.


You should be fine up to 1.25v you could go to 1.3v depending on what stress tests you use, Just keep it under 80c on load tests.


----------



## LiveOrDie

Seems i got luck still getting BSOD when running AVX stress test I'm just going to forget about them even running a 1.35v for 4.5Ghz it didn't help, I have no idea how i could pass 30min when i was playing around with the LLC.


----------



## erase

Is 4.3GHz at 1.225v any good? Would all high-end AIO coolers and even custom loops would produce a med level of noise at this speed under load with something like OCCT?


----------



## SkiMountaineer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LiveOrDie*
> 
> I run LinX for 2 hours and never saw a spike VCCIN never moved over 1.871v so im sort of lost in what LLC is doing.


That's the thing -- you won't see the input voltage spikes. They are there, guaranteed -- it's just a known occurrence -- but they are too brief for the time resolution of even most multimeters you could hook up, and _far_ beyond the time resolution of any of the board's built in sensors. You are never going to see them, you just have to believe the documentation that they _are_ there. Ignore than information at your peril, and when you do, imagine Jpmboy over your shoulder saying "smoke 'em if you got 'em!".

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *someone else*
> 
> These things are really heat monsters. With 1.35v I'm hitting 85c running avx prime95 on a custom thick 360 loop. Remounted it several times as well. Either these processors have difficulty transferring heat or I need to dust out my 1000mm radiator lol.










Is it just me, or is there a new one of these every single day right about now. I guess it's too much to even read a small fraction of the posts on the board.


----------



## xarot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlyingSolo*
> 
> My 5820k is a crappy overclocker. For the time being gonna sell my x99 rig and get an 4970k. Its mainly going to be used for gaming.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlyingSolo*
> 
> O right so its not gonna make much of a difference even if the 4970k clocks higher then the 5820k. Also any idea what's the highest volt for 24/7 on a 5820k is ok.


I'd say you'd be making a downgrade. No reason to switch platforms based on overclock only. Also 47x0 chips probably need delidding to get anything out of them...? You could get a crappy 4790K too, no guarantee on overclockability.









My 5960X could be the worst clocking chip we have seen here, even that I like to run AVX2 stress tests on it, but no much better success on RealBench either. It's still blazingly fast even at stock.


----------



## FlyingSolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xarot*
> 
> I'd say you'd be making a downgrade. No reason to switch platforms based on overclock only. Also 47x0 chips probably need delidding to get anything out of them...? You could get a crappy 4790K too, no guarantee on overclockability.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My 5960X could be the worst clocking chip we have seen here, even that I like to run AVX2 stress tests on it, but no much better success on RealBench either. It's still blazingly fast even at stock.


Thanks. I'm just going back and forth now.


----------



## SkiMountaineer

Do you guys know why Intel XTU (eXtreme Tuning Utility) does not seem to recognize the strap that is currently in effect? I'm definitely at 125 and it sees that my multipliers are 36 cpu and 32 cache, and it works out the correct resulting frequencies for cpu and cache. So why does it report that reference clock = 100 MHz?

Is it something like, strap is treated as another type of multiplier rather than being an actual change in BCLK? Like when we set the 125 strap in the BIOS is it really just 100 with a 4:5 divider to keep DMI etc. in a workable range?

Next question: when I see temperature fluctuations like this in XTU: (see the green line, representing highest CPU core temp) is XTU actually varying the current flow up and down which causes the temperature to oscillate? I mean I can see that it's holding the processor steady at always above 98% utilization, but what I don't know is maybe it's changing instruction sets and other things that can change the current flow without changing the apparent utilization.

The other possibility would be that XTU is not doing anything of its own to make the temperature swing like that, and instead what I'm seeing could be temperature hysteresis due to naive fan control settings. If that's the case I want to know so I can work on my QFan settings to even out stuff like this a bit. Of course a small amount of oscillation is not such a bad thing especially with a totally synthetic load, unrealistic. But if it's actually true that my current fan settings are wholly responsible for ten degree temp swings when the temps could instead sit more in between, then I want to fix that. Thanks in advance if anyone knows about this.



Note, I'm not talking about the large drops, those were between one two-minute RAM test and another, and then a five-minute CPU test. And yes, normally I test much longer. This was just a graph I slapped together to demonstrate my question. Thanks.


----------



## erase

Loving this cache voltage, the higher I put it up the more stable the system becomes, also allows me to drop my v-core down, then cpu temps stay in the mid 60c with a X61 with both core and cache at 4.3GHz, seems to be the sweet spot. Cinebench R15 scores 1666, not bad









I thought this AIO was going to suck, but have gained about 400-500MHz and usable temps for 24/7 over high-end air cooler. I was going to go with custom, but don't think I will bother now, there won't be much in it anyway and the power draw will get out of hand, will require a pretty expensive custom loop and a new PSU most likely.

Just as a tester (I know the AIO will not be able to deal with 4.5GHz and higher for any real use) I can boot at 4.7GHz with 1.35v into windows but will BSOD once I start Cinebench R15, I can however complete the benchmark at 4.6GHz (cache at stock) with 1733 score.


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LiveOrDie*
> 
> Seems i got luck still getting BSOD when running AVX stress test I'm just going to forget about them even running a 1.35v for 4.5Ghz it didn't help, I have no idea how i could pass 30min when i was playing around with the LLC.


Why are people obsessed with running endless hours of stress tests, AVX and all that, if your system is doing what you want it to, ie encode, render, game etc etc, without BSOD's or lockups then all should be fine, we have all paid a lot of money for our X99 kit, but it wasn't designed for endless hammering with stress tests. Rant over, lol.


----------



## erase

I would have to agree, I use to over stress test everything. The X99 appear to be more stable than older systems I have had though the years. With X99 now I usually run 2-3 separate stress times over 1 hour each, then call it what it is right there and just use it. I will stress test a new speed that I am trying to dial in. Right now I feeling good that now over 4GHz with a reasonable 24/7 speed.


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Rampage V Extreme Just shipped according to Amazon. Expect tons of questions from me, in the near future.


----------



## LiveOrDie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moorhen2*
> 
> Why are people obsessed with running endless hours of stress tests, AVX and all that, if your system is doing what you want it to, ie encode, render, game etc etc, without BSOD's or lockups then all should be fine, we have all paid a lot of money for our X99 kit, but it wasn't designed for endless hammering with stress tests. Rant over, lol.


Why because i like to know my system is as stable as it was on default clocks, Windows can still pick up on small instabilities.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> Rampage V Extreme Just shipped according to Amazon. Expect tons of questions from me, in the near future.


Welcome to a buggy as **** board


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LiveOrDie*
> 
> Why because i like to know my system is as stable as it was on default clocks, Windows can still pick up on small instabilities.


Run default clocks 
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LiveOrDie*
> 
> Welcome to a buggy as **** board


Hopefully they iron the bugs out. I prefer something that is getting good reviews and peoples trust over a board that is flat out broken. Not only broken, but in many ways.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> Run default clocks
> Hopefully they iron the bugs out. I prefer something that is getting good reviews and peoples trust over a board that is flat out broken. Not only broken, but in many ways.


the R5E is not buggy.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LiveOrDie*
> 
> Why because i like to know my system is as stable as it was on default clocks, Windows can still pick up on small instabilities.
> Welcome to a buggy as **** board


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> Run default clocks
> Hopefully they iron the bugs out. I prefer something that is getting good reviews and peoples trust over a board that is flat out broken. Not only broken, but in many ways.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> the R5E is not buggy.


Anyone who thinks this board is buggy is overclocking their CPU/Memory further than it can handle. At stock and reasonable overclocks, it's as stable as can be.

I have yet to see anything buggy when running 2133 ram and stock clocks.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> Anyone who thinks this board is buggy is overclocking their CPU/Memory further than it can handle. *At stock and reasonable overclocks, it's as stable as can be.
> 
> *I have yet to see anything buggy when running 2133 ram and stock clocks.


It's better than that... it even recovers well from completely borked up overclocks!


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> It's better than that... it even recovers well from completely borked up overclocks!


Hello

A lot of the reported issues and problems originate at the keyboard. The auto rules are good but they do have limitations.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> A lot of the reported issues and problems originate at the keyboard. The auto rules are good but they do have limitations.











... so, what are you sayin'? LOL joke.

The other night I was pushing 180 bclk and the board went into a 00 boot loop spasm... even the safe boot button was helpless. switched off the psu, hit the clrcmos between and... working as before. I'm sure that was not healthy.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> the R5E is not buggy.


Thanks.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> the R5E is not buggy.


Nice to know someone here knows how to OC







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... so, what are you sayin'? LOL joke.
> 
> The other night I was pushing 180 bclk and the board went into a 00 boot loop spasm... even the safe boot button was helpless. switched off the psu, hit the clrcmos between and... working as before. I'm sure that was not healthy.


That's fine. It just means you pushed the system so far that the microcode could not commence. This occurs before the watchdog can cut in and log a failed POST so clearing things is the only way out. No harm in it.


----------



## Agenesis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkiMountaineer*
> 
> That's the thing -- you won't see the input voltage spikes. They are there, guaranteed -- it's just a known occurrence -- but they are too brief for the time resolution of even most multimeters you could hook up, and _far_ beyond the time resolution of any of the board's built in sensors. You are never going to see them, you just have to believe the documentation that they _are_ there. Ignore than information at your peril, and when you do, imagine Jpmboy over your shoulder saying "smoke 'em if you got 'em!".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it just me, or is there a new one of these every single day right about now. I guess it's too much to even read a small fraction of the posts on the board.


Yes power virus and all that, read it all. My 4.3 oc passes prime 24 hours stable peaking at 87c and at 4.6 I can run those baby stress tests all day without breaking 60c.

It's a personal choice and I feel much more comfortable knowing I can't name an application that can crash my system. It's a 300mhz sacrifice, but I can deal with it.

I think due to the overclocking leaderboard people gets a skewed view of what these chips are actually capable of. Most people buy these and expect 4.5~4.6 prime stable which just ain't happening unless they are really lucky.


----------



## Luca T

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LiveOrDie*
> 
> Why because i like to know my system is as stable as it was on default clocks, Windows can still pick up on small instabilities.
> Welcome to a buggy as **** board












I used the "search" funtion of the forum and started to read every single post of Praz and Raja on RampageV thread, Haswell-E overclocking thread and Asus support thread;
It took me a huge amount of time but I could read and learn a lot of things, all without judging something I don't know how to use Is buggy!


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LiveOrDie*
> 
> Why because i like to know my system is as stable as it was on default clocks, Windows can still pick up on small instabilities.
> Welcome to a buggy as **** board


The board is not buggy at all, more likely a case of "a bad craftsman always blames his tools", Asus have done a great job as usual, a good litmus test is look at the competition, and how many bios releases they keep pumping out.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agenesis*
> 
> Yes power virus and all that, read it all. My 4.3 oc passes prime 24 hours stable peaking at 87c and at 4.6 I can run those baby stress tests all day without breaking 60c.
> 
> It's a personal choice and I feel much more comfortable knowing I can't name an application that can crash my system. It's a 300mhz sacrifice, but I can deal with it.
> 
> I think due to the overclocking leaderboard people gets a skewed view of what these chips are actually capable of. Most people buy these and expect 4.5~4.6 prime stable which just ain't happening unless they are really lucky.


Most chips can probably do that without a problem, given proper cooling. Near freezing water or LN2 would do the trick.

Open the window and let some <10°C air into your rads, you'd be surprised.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moorhen2*
> 
> The board is not buggy at all, more likely a case of "*a bad craftsman always blames his tools*", Asus have done a great job as usual, a good litmus test is look at the competition, and how many bios releases they keep pumping out.


that's it! i knew my (wood) router was doing it all along!


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> that's it! i knew my (wood) router was doing it all along!


LOL !!!


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> that's it! i knew my (wood) router was doing it all along!


Hello

This could apply to the network router also. Check the AIDA64 forum. There is now preliminary support for sending the LCD display screens to tablets, phones and computers using a web browser.


----------



## LiveOrDie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> the R5E is not buggy.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moorhen2*
> 
> The board is not buggy at all, more likely a case of "a bad craftsman always blames his tools", Asus have done a great job as usual, a good litmus test is look at the competition, and how many bios releases they keep pumping out.


I'm only taking from experience. My board has a few problems with USB ports also problems with the bios flashing from 1 chip to another and I'm not alone these problems a lot of users are having, Its a great board but its not problem free.

List of problems i have had below.

Asmedia ports disconnect some devices ( installing asmedia drivers create all types of problems windows drivers seem better )
Intel USB3 front panel ports 1 will read my WD USB3 HDD the other won't
Flash bios one to bios two killed bios two's chip
Loading Overclock profiles some times locks the bios up
PWN fan headers can't all be used using more than 6 and the board can no longer power or hold full fan speed.

Maybe i should RMA mine but knowing Asus ill get the same board back along with the problems. I'm not one to just make up crap up i have been using ROG boards for over 8 years never had a problem with them until now also have been building systems for over 15 years.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> This could apply to the network router also. Check the AIDA64 forum. There is now preliminary support for sending the LCD display screens to tablets, phones and computers using a web browser.


thx Praz - I'll take a look.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LiveOrDie*
> 
> I'm only taking from experience. My board has a few problems with USB ports also problems with the bios flashing from 1 chip to another and I'm not alone these problems a lot of users are having, Its a great board but its not problem free.
> 
> List of problems i have had below.
> 
> Asmedia ports disconnect some devices ( installing asmedia drivers create all types of problems windows drivers seem better )
> Intel USB3 front panel ports 1 will read my WD USB3 HDD the other won't
> Flash bios one to bios two killed bios two's chip
> Loading Overclock profiles some times locks the bios up
> PWN fan headers can't all be used using more than 6 and the board can no longer power or hold full fan speed.
> 
> Maybe i should RMA mine but knowing Asus ill get the same board back along with the problems. I'm not one to just make up crap up i have been using ROG boards for over 8 years never had a problem with them until now also have been building systems for over 15 years.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


What USB device is that? (what u plugged in).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agenesis*
> 
> Yes power virus and all that, read it all. My 4.3 oc passes prime 24 hours stable peaking at 87c and at 4.6 I can run those baby stress tests all day without breaking 60c.
> It's a personal choice and I feel much more comfortable knowing I can't name an application that can crash my system. It's a 300mhz sacrifice, but I can deal with it.
> I think due to the overclocking leaderboard people gets a skewed view of what these chips are actually capable of. Most people buy these and expect 4.5~4.6 prime stable which just ain't happening unless they are really lucky.


is that 87C with T_max set to 105C in your software? Is the T_,max in your bios set to "Auto"?

THe field where I have 85...


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## moorhen2

Have you tried starting from scratch with a clean install of windows, this can sometimes help rectify problems.


----------



## LiveOrDie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> What USB device is that? (what u plugged in).


This random disconnects happened to my keyboard and also my USB mix amp which both are USB2 this happens on a selective few asmedia ports on the back of my board. That USB device is my 1TB WD USB3 portable HDD that is plugged into the front of my case port 2 it works just fine on port 1 next to it .

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moorhen2*
> 
> Have you tried starting from scratch with a clean install of windows, this can sometimes help rectify problems.


Problem carry's from OS to OS windows 7 , 8 and TP 10 .

Do you guys think i should RMA ? I hate waiting takes 2 months here last time i just brought a new board lol .


----------



## Agenesis

I've also had USB ports disappear on me with my deluxe, only the last two ports next to the WiFi connectors. Not sure if they're controlled by Intel or asmedia but it disconnects when they feel like it.

It's probably a software kink and I'm sure asus will work it out...soon.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> What USB device is that? (what u plugged in).
> is that 87C with T_max set to 105C in your software? Is the T_,max in your bios set to "Auto"?
> 
> THe field where I have 85...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


My t max is set to 105, but I've got aida to shut down at 95c or if my pump hits 0 rpm.

I think 85c is too low imo. 1.3v and above you're more or less guaranteed to hit that if you accidentally run program that utilizes avx or similar instructions.


----------



## LiveOrDie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agenesis*
> 
> I've also had USB ports disappear on me with my deluxe, only the last two ports next to the WiFi connectors. Not sure if they're controlled by Intel or asmedia but it disconnects when they feel like it.
> 
> It's probably a software kink and I'm sure asus will work it out...soon.
> My t max is set to 105, but I've got aida to shut down at 95c or if my pump hits 0 rpm.
> 
> I think 85c is too low imo. 1.3v and above you're more or less guaranteed to hit that if you accidentally run program that utilizes avx or similar instructions.


All the rear USB3 ports are asmedia only the 2 tops ports that are USB2 are intel. All problems relate to USB3 maybe they need a firmware update i know the asmedia chipset does but seeing a select ports are affected it more points to power delivery on the board than software.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agenesis*
> 
> I've also had USB ports disappear on me with my deluxe, only the last two ports next to the
> I think 85c is too low imo. 1.3v and above you're more or less guaranteed to hit that if you accidentally run program that utilizes avx or similar instructions.


Hello

Most programs will not utilize the AVX instructions in such a way to result in this type of temperature increase.


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LiveOrDie*
> 
> All the rear USB3 ports are asmedia only the 2 tops ports that are USB2 are intel. All problems relate to USB3 maybe they need a firmware update i know the asmedia chipset does but seeing a select ports are affected it more points to power delivery on the board than software.


Do you have anything in the PCIE_X4_1 slot by any chance, ??


----------



## Martyfish78

Any ides for oc ram? i dont want mess with bclk..i have Corsairs LPX 2666Ghz 16..Now on 16,18,18,35,2T on 1.2V. If wanted to do 15...so 15,17,17,34??


----------



## LiveOrDie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moorhen2*
> 
> Do you have anything in the PCIE_X4_1 slot by any chance, ??


No i was using the PCIE_X1_1 for my sound card at the time until i had to move the card to 8_4 slot so i could fit in my SLI. I do know about these USB ports sharing power but these ports are not thoses.


----------



## erase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Martyfish78*
> 
> Any ides for oc ram? i dont want mess with bclk..i have Corsairs LPX 2666Ghz 16..Now on 16,18,18,35,2T on 1.2V. If wnated to do 15...so 15,17,17,34??


If you want 2666 and tight timings then just the cheap crucial 2133 modules and overclock them


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Martyfish78*
> 
> Any ides for oc ram? i dont want mess with bclk..i have Corsairs LPX 2666Ghz 16..Now on 16,18,18,35,2T on 1.2V. If wnated to do 15...so 15,17,17,34??


first thing is go 1T (+10mV more or less)


----------



## LiveOrDie

Ill be dropping my overclock down to 4.3Ghz as i can get this clock stable running LinX 0.6.5 at around 1.23v -1.25v and summers coming and also i wont really see the speed difference in gaming ill probably keep it at 4.3Ghz until a new chip comes out.


----------



## Sem

A little advice here please

i thought i had my 5930k stable at 4.5 Core 4.2 Cache with 16GB GSkill 2666 CL15 using a RVE

but worker 7 failed prime 27.9 after 8 hours 35mins on the 96k Test with 90% ram usage

settings are
100 strap
CPU 1.280
Cache 1.290
CPU input 1.920 (1.872 under load LLC7)
System Agent 1.05

DDR4 Volts at default and pretty much everything else at default too

any other settings you recommend for me to try and tweak

been fiddling with this CPU for 2 weeks and im losing the will to live trying to get it to pass prime for 12 hours

i just re-ran the 96k test only and it passed for 1 hour so maybe i should stop worrying about it


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sem*
> 
> A little advice here please
> 
> i thought i had my 5930k stable at 4.5 Core 4.2 Cache with 16GB GSkill 2666 CL15 using a RVE
> 
> but worker 7 failed prime 27.9 after 8 hours 35mins on the 96k Test with 90% ram usage
> 
> settings are
> 100 strap
> CPU 1.280
> Cache 1.290
> CPU input 1.920 (1.872 under load LLC7)
> System Agent 1.05
> 
> DDR4 Volts at default and pretty much everything else at default too
> 
> any other settings you recommend for me to try and tweak
> 
> been fiddling with this CPU for 2 weeks and im losing the will to live trying to get it to pass prime for 12 hours
> 
> i just re-ran the 96k test only and it passed for 1 hour so maybe i should stop worrying about it


Why would you want to subject that cpu to endless hours of prime, what programmes are you going to be running that will put that kind of stress on your silicon.


----------



## Silent Scone

I'd love to pinpoint the moment in internet history where this almost officially became _the_ way to test end user stability


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I'd love to pinpoint the moment in internet history where this almost officially became _the_ way to test end user stability


Why are people obsessed with endless hours of "stress testing", just use the b####y computer for what it was meant for.


----------



## Silent Scone

I know, just run a handful of test for 2 to 4 hours tops. Not even that, I've never bothered with more than 2 hours. Even after that, if it falls over at some point, just raise the most likely culprit voltage and see if it reoccurs.

Most users here don't put any where near as much load as they test for


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I know, just run a handful of test for 2 to 4 hours tops. Not even that, I've never bothered with more than 2 hours


Me too, if you can encode, render, etc, then all should be well as far as I am concerned, 2 hours tops of RealBench or AIDA64 does me.


----------



## Sem

im not only using prime that's just the last of the tests i do

it runs realbench and aida64 all day without problems and i did some 1080p encodes with staxrip and i run the latest 3dmark and 3dmark 11 for multiple runs without issue

i would guess im 99% stable but just the final prime test is failing after 8 hours and im so close

i think i will just up the vcore and cache or maybe cpu input / system agent up by 1 notch in the bios and call it a day


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sem*
> 
> im not only using prime that's just the last of the tests i do
> 
> it runs realbench and aida64 all day without problems and i did some 1080p encodes with staxrip and i run the latest 3dmark and 3dmark 11 for multiple runs without issue
> 
> i would guess im 99% stable but just the final prime test is failing after 8 hours and im so close
> 
> i think i will just up the vcore and cache or maybe cpu input / system agent up by 1 notch in the bios and call it a day


At the end of the day, is passing P95 the be all and end all, theres still no guarantee your system is 100% stable. That's the nature of the beast.


----------



## LiveOrDie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sem*
> 
> im not only using prime that's just the last of the tests i do
> 
> it runs realbench and aida64 all day without problems and i did some 1080p encodes with staxrip and i run the latest 3dmark and 3dmark 11 for multiple runs without issue
> 
> i would guess im 99% stable but just the final prime test is failing after 8 hours and im so close
> 
> i think i will just up the vcore and cache or maybe cpu input / system agent up by 1 notch in the bios and call it a day


Hey man i'm the same ill rather know my system is as stable as stock clocks some people just don't understand if your system can't pass these tests its not stable ether way doesn't mater what you use it for, Prime could be picking up on memory instability have you try running the same test with your memory on 2133Mhz if it passes then you know what needs to be turned more, I use LinX 0.6.5 i run this for the same amount of time i would play a game for so 8 hours overnight, I would say try LinX it does heat up your CPU but not as much as the newest version of Prime95.

My CPU isn't the best i can't get this chip stable running LinX on my CPU @ 4.5Ghz on 1.35v even 4.4Ghz needs around 1.33v so i working on a 4.3Ghz overclock @ 1.25v .


----------



## vlps5122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sem*
> 
> A little advice here please
> 
> i thought i had my 5930k stable at 4.5 Core 4.2 Cache with 16GB GSkill 2666 CL15 using a RVE
> 
> but worker 7 failed prime 27.9 after 8 hours 35mins on the 96k Test with 90% ram usage
> 
> settings are
> 100 strap
> CPU 1.280
> Cache 1.290
> CPU input 1.920 (1.872 under load LLC7)
> System Agent 1.05
> 
> DDR4 Volts at default and pretty much everything else at default too
> 
> any other settings you recommend for me to try and tweak
> 
> been fiddling with this CPU for 2 weeks and im losing the will to live trying to get it to pass prime for 12 hours
> 
> i just re-ran the 96k test only and it passed for 1 hour so maybe i should stop worrying about it


i failed XTU after 9 hours because my cpu input voltage was too low at 1.9. i needed 1.93 for complete stability. try adding 0.01 or 0.02 there.


----------



## Sem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moorhen2*
> 
> At the end of the day, is passing P95 the be all and end all, theres still no guarantee your system is 100% stable. That's the nature of the beast.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moorhen2*
> 
> Me too, if you can encode, render, etc, then all should be well as far as I am concerned, 2 hours tops of RealBench or AIDA64 does me.


i know prime is not the be all end all its one of many tests but my thinking is if your machine can run prime for 10 hours on stock
when you overclock and want it as stable as stock then the OC has to pass prime too

i also get the feeling that alot of people are disappointed they cant clock as high and pass prime so try and dismiss it for stability despite it being the gold standard for stability for many generations of cpus

my 5930k ran aida64 overnight at 4.65ghz with only 1.32 v but crashed within 10 seconds on prime95

would you personally use that system at those clocks 24/7?

but each to their own i guess


----------



## Sem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vlps5122*
> 
> i failed XTU after 9 hours because my cpu input voltage was too low at 1.9. i needed 1.93 for complete stability. try adding 0.01 or 0.02 there.


thanks will give that a try

1.872v under load seems low compared to some of the other settings ive seen for 4.5+


----------



## vlps5122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sem*
> 
> thanks will give that a try
> 
> 1.872v under load seems low compared to some of the other settings ive seen for 4.5+


yeah thats a bit on the low end. cpu input voltage is frustrating to get right, at least for me it was. 1.9v i would crash xtu after 9 hours, prime95 after 1-2 hours. 1.95 i would crash both tests within 10 mins (although I was having some driver corruption with EVGA precision so this could have been the issue here), 1.93 i would pass both endlessly


----------



## Jpmboy

... what LLC setting?


----------



## SkiMountaineer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sem*
> 
> i know prime is not the be all end all its one of many tests but my thinking is if your machine can run prime for 10 hours on stock
> when you overclock and want it as stable as stock then the OC has to pass prime too


No offense intended, but that idea itself is simplistic. By that I mean it sounds great and logical but it does not match the more complex reality of the real differences between running stock and running overclocked. So as logical as the idea is, it's best to leave it behind.

... another way to say it is that yes, if you built your machine to do a great job of running prime95 then the logic is totally sound.


----------



## vlps5122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> ... what LLC setting?


6


----------



## LiveOrDie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sem*
> 
> i know prime is not the be all end all its one of many tests but my thinking is if your machine can run prime for 10 hours on stock
> when you overclock and want it as stable as stock then the OC has to pass prime too
> 
> i also get the feeling that alot of people are disappointed they cant clock as high and pass prime so try and dismiss it for stability despite it being the gold standard for stability for many generations of cpus
> its never
> 
> my 5930k ran aida64 overnight at 4.65ghz with only 1.32 v but crashed within 10 seconds on prime95
> 
> would you personally use that system at those clocks 24/7?
> 
> but each to their own i guess


It all comes down to the user and what they feel is stable on there system me for one wouldn't use a overclock that can't run a simple AVX stress test just like if your couldn't run it on stock you would return it for being unstable.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vlps5122*
> 
> 6


cool. that's ~ 65mV vdroop - right?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sem*
> 
> i know prime is not the be all end all its one of many tests but my thinking is if your machine can run prime for 10 hours on stock
> when you overclock and want it as stable as stock then the OC has to pass prime too
> 
> i also get the feeling that alot of people are disappointed they cant clock as high and pass prime so try and dismiss it for stability despite it being the gold standard for stability for many generations of cpus
> its never
> 
> *my 5930k ran aida64 overnight at 4.65ghz with only 1.32 v but crashed within 10 seconds on prime95
> *
> would you personally use that system at those clocks 24/7?
> 
> but each to their own i guess


But that's a bit different as that tells me your overclock is a bit trashy! 10 minutes is a bit different to a worker failing in 8 hours lol.

....Don't you think









I was running 27 build of Prime when I first built this but decided to use other tests as well. And strangely enough it didn't fail in 2 hours or four hours. 10 minutes just tells me your system is very unstable in one aspect or another. More importantly though, USE the machine! If it falls over once in a blue sunday, then increase the most likely voltage and see if it persists.

Edit: Oops, ten seconds! Ouch.


----------



## LiveOrDie

In the end if your system can't pass these stress tests its not stable i can see a lot of people using X99 are running unstable overclocks thinking there stable , A stable system wont have any problem running any think you through at it.


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LiveOrDie*
> 
> In the end if your system can't pass these stress tests its not stable i can see a lot of people using X99 are running unstable overclocks thinking there stable , A stable system wont have any problem running any think you through at it.


Then carry on putting unnecessary stress and heat into that silicon, at the end of the day, passing 24 hours of P95, or any other stress test only means your system was stable for the length of that test, 24 hours an 1 minute in it could have crashed.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LiveOrDie*
> 
> In the end if your system can't pass these stress tests its not stable i can see a lot of people using X99 are running unstable overclocks thinking there stable , A stable system wont have any problem running any think you through at it.


I'd take my system over most users given some of the comments that get posted

Passing prime95 only proves your system is prime stable, it's nothing more than a synthetic test that doesn't even remotely resemble daily use. If someone had a worker fail in 8 hours, and is fraught with what to do then they're just drowning themselves in a glass of water. Just up vcore / cache 10mv and either let it run for another 8 hours, like a clown shoe, or use the system.

Having the attitude that you simply MUST pass prime for that length of time is senseless. If the system has been stable otherwise for your specific daily use, then you're good to go. Failing that, stop pulling your hair out and back off 100mhz. No overclock is strickly one-hundred percent stable. The whole principle almost implies it


----------



## Boxlid

Started clocking my 5960X, although the voltages aren't as low as I wished for. So far I'm at 4.00ghz, on all 8 cores, and 1.280V. Max core temp to this point has been 62C (22.2C ambient). I don't really intend to go much beyond 4.0 and 1.3V right now, think I'll dial in the rest besides the vcore to see if I can get it back down a bit. Still quite a few settings on auto that can be dropped.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boxlid*
> 
> Started clocking my 5960X, although the voltages aren't as low as I wished for. So far I'm at 4.00ghz, on all 8 cores, and 1.280V. Max core temp to this point has been 62C (22.2C ambient). I don't really intend to go much beyond 4.0 and 1.3V right now, think I'll dial in the rest besides the vcore to see if I can get it back down a bit. Still quite a few settings on auto that can be dropped.


Even the worst samples shouldn't need 1.28V for 4.0GHz. I think 1.2V would be a worst case scenario.


----------



## Geicher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> Even the worst samples shouldn't need 1.28V for 4.0GHz. I think 1.2V would be a worst case scenario.


This is not true, my 5820k needs at least 1,23V for primestable 4.0 GHz.


----------



## Martyfish78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Geicher*
> 
> This is not true, my 5820k needs at least 1,23V for primestable 4.0 GHz.


Every cpu is different....4.6GHz stable at 1.25V


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Geicher*
> 
> This is not true, my 5820k needs at least 1,23V for primestable 4.0 GHz.


Owch, out of my four, they could all do at least 4.3 that voltage.


----------



## Martyfish78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Geicher*
> 
> This is not true, my 5820k needs at least 1,23V for primestable 4.0 GHz.


You must have very bad chip bro


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Martyfish78*
> 
> You must have very bad chip bro


he is talking Prime stable (why is beyond me, but that's a different issue). R15 is not near the same load.


----------



## Martyfish78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> he is taking Prime stable (why is beyond me, but that's a different issue). R15 is not near the same load.


R15 isnt use for stability test obv...I use OCCT,AIDA64 and real bench for stabilty..I hate Prime








4.6GHz wasnt stable, but 4.5GHz at 1.2V look promissing...Max temp 70C so far with H105


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> he is taking Prime stable (why is beyond me, but that's a different issue). R15 is not near the same load.


Even running prime, that's a lot of volts for 4GHz.


----------



## Geicher

Maybe it is because I have LLC disabled and the actual Vcore is much lower under load than I selected?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Geicher*
> 
> Maybe it is because I have LLC disabled and the actual Vcore is much lower under load than I selected?


how did you disable LLC? AND... LLC on x99 affects input voltage, NOT vcore. CPUZ reads VID, not vcore.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> Even running prime, that's a lot of volts for 4GHz.


lol - wouldn't know. never ran it on this 5960X. Used it religiously up until this platform...


----------



## Geicher

Well i just set everything to "Normal" and adjusted the Fix CPU voltage and the CPU multiplicator.
Didnt change anything else yet.

My Mainboard is a Gigabyte X99-UD4 by the way.


----------



## devilhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Martyfish78*
> 
> Every cpu is different....4.6GHz stable at 1.25V


good chip







use for stress test RealBench with all amount of ram at least 30 min







OCCT for me looks to hard and aida 64 to weak








here is my 4.6ghz with 1.17v(just to pass cinebench, to get stable RealBench need much more voltage):


and one more for fun (with opened window)







:


----------



## moorhen2

4.6GHZ @1.17V, ???


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moorhen2*
> 
> 4.6GHZ @1.17V, ???


I can also run cinebench at similar voltages. 4.6GHz @ 1.2V, haven't tried lower. Cinebench is about the weakest test that loads all cores, and it's short.

This is my best low voltage run:

http://valid.canardpc.com/drly4m


----------



## devilhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moorhen2*
> 
> 4.6GHZ @1.17V, ???


yes, but it is just for cinebench, for fully stable (30min of RealBench with 16gb) i need 1.23v-1.24v


----------



## nickolp1974

Bit of testing with my new cooler, can run this closer to 5.4g, no absolute stabillity here!!

http://s636.photobucket.com/user/nickolp1974/media/pi1m_zps39e88a73.png.html


----------



## AHN JONG HYUN

http://valid.x86.fr/sq75ze

5960x 5.1ghz validation on water

thank you

-A-


----------



## AHN JONG HYUN

.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AHN JONG HYUN*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/sq75ze
> 
> 5960x 5.1ghz validation on water
> 
> thank you
> 
> -A-


don't forget, if you want that in the table up front, you need to complete the Google Form for an entry.


----------



## AHN JONG HYUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> don't forget, if you want that in the table up front, you need to complete the Google Form for an entry.


ok~thankyou~


----------



## Boxlid

Got some time to manually dial it in a bit today, using adaptive was my problem. Got 4.4 stable at 1.275v to be under the 24/7 1.3v recommendation. Not a bad chip, just about dead center average so no complaints here


----------



## LiveOrDie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boxlid*
> 
> Got some time to manually dial it in a bit today, using adaptive was my problem. Got 4.4 stable at 1.275v to be under the 24/7 1.3v recommendation. Not a bad chip, just about dead center average so no complaints here


Its stable when i see a 150min pass in LinX 0.6.5


----------



## devilhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LiveOrDie*
> 
> Its stable when i see a 150min pass in LinX 0.6.5


stop it! don't fool people, don't force to burn cpu's, better say that he will run RealBench with all amount ram what he have, for 1h or even less, depends what he will do with that pc


----------



## LiveOrDie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devilhead*
> 
> stop it! don't fool people, don't force to burn cpu's, better say that he will run RealBench with all amount ram what he have, for 1h or even less, depends what he will do with that pc


People that think running a few hours of stress test is going to damage your CPU shouldn't be overclocking yes it can reduce the life of your CPU by 0.001% . Realbench is only good to test memory or cache overclocks its unreliable on CPU overclocks because i can run that for 8 hours on 4.6Ghz on just 1.28v which is a pipe dream.

Stable does mean stable and that should be as stable as it was running stock speeds.


----------



## Silent Scone

I laugh at your AVX2 stable sig









Being AVX2 stable isn't an issue for anyone it's the heat from the wattage generated.

Stop preaching


----------



## nickolp1974

http://valid.canardpc.com/zplyqx

http://s636.photobucket.com/user/nickolp1974/media/cpuz_zps6ed8c5e2.png.html


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickolp*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/zplyqx


Thought you said 5.3 is LN2 territory (benching)







. I knew you'd get there









What sort of temps?


----------



## Boxlid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LiveOrDie*
> 
> Its stable when i see a 150min pass in LinX 0.6.5


Solid at 1.279, but raised the vcore to 1.290 anyways as a ring buffer later. Got ring set to 3.6ghz and 1.050V, gonna try for 4ghz and call it good. I probably found out more playing 10min of Metro 2033 than 150min of LinX. That shroom vodka gets everyone


----------



## nickolp1974

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Thought you said 5.3 is LN2 territory (benching)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I knew you'd get there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What sort of temps?


Hard to tell temps as i'm using the OC panel for that, temp meter arrives tomorrow, but showing that i'm idle at -11c, 3dmarks cpu tests can hover around 0c and pure cpu tests can still reach 20c but not sure if i'm set up correctly yet, but having fun!!

Think 5.5g validation is possible, just requires a touch more V to validate, i perhaps should drop my ram right down as its at 2666 c12 and lose 7 of the cores come to think of it!!


----------



## Silent Scone

Yeah dude just put memory back to stock SPD


----------



## MerkageTurk

Hi fellow haswell e users

I am totally noob here when it comes to haswell e overclocking

Rampage v
5820k
G skill 2666 15
Swiftech h220(waiting for rma, using corsair h110)

Basically i just want to know how i can
Overclock with ny xmp ram


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I laugh at your AVX2 stable sig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Being AVX2 stable isn't an issue for anyone it's the heat from the wattage generated.
> 
> Stop preaching


At last, someone who agrees with me, lol:thumb:


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> Hi fellow haswell e users
> 
> I am totally noob here when it comes to haswell e overclocking
> 
> Rampage v
> 5820k
> G skill 2666 15
> Swiftech h220(waiting for rma, using corsair h110)
> 
> Basically i just want to know how i can
> Overclock with ny xmp ram


I have the same ram, you should be able to get to 3000mhz with a few adjustments in voltages. For 3000, I use 1.350v boot voltage, and 1.330v eventual, and vccsa at 1.02v, but you will probably have to play a bit. This is just an example, you might have to use completely different settings.


----------



## LiveOrDie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I laugh at your AVX2 stable sig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Being AVX2 stable isn't an issue for anyone it's the heat from the wattage generated.
> 
> Stop preaching


Just sad thats all ill say what are you 10.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boxlid*
> 
> Solid at 1.279, but raised the vcore to 1.290 anyways as a ring buffer later. Got ring set to 3.6ghz and 1.050V, gonna try for 4ghz and call it good. I probably found out more playing 10min of Metro 2033 than 150min of LinX. That shroom vodka gets everyone


Sure sure try it and you tell me if metro pushed your CPU like LinX i wouldn't be playing it .


----------



## Silent Scone

Great retort. Meanwhile, you senselessly stress your cpu for hours on end.

It's funny because you could run it again for another 8 hours and it might fall over. Why don't you go and do that now, you must be dying to now I've said that


----------



## MerkageTurk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moorhen2*
> 
> I have the same ram, you should be able to get to 3000mhz with a few adjustments in voltages. For 3000, I use 1.350v boot voltage, and 1.330v eventual, and vccsa at 1.02v, but you will probably have to play a bit. This is just an example, you might have to use completely different settings.


Thanks mate but is that not too high?


----------



## LiveOrDie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Great retort. Meanwhile, you senselessly stress your cpu for hours on end.
> 
> It's funny because you could run it again for another 8 hours and it might fall over. Why don't you go and do that now, you must be dying to now I've said that


Why would i bother when i know its stable not like you care but i always leave it going over night just to see how it goes my CPU under water so heat isn't any problem and ether is worry about a CPU that will be replaced in under 2 years time. Linpack is made by Intel so if it wasn't meant to run it i think people would know by now.


----------



## Silent Scone

How do you know it's stable? I'm not saying it isn't, but you could run it again and it could easily fall over. Unless you're putting that kind of load on your machine for a lot of the time?

Of course different users have different workload. I'm fairly positive nothing you are doing is using anywhere near that much of this particular extension you like to mention.

So all you really know is that it's stable for the length of time you ran it. Possibly, possibly not if you ran it again


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> Thanks mate but is that not too high?


Too high in what regard, ??


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LiveOrDie*
> 
> Why would i bother when i know its stable not like you care but i always leave it going over night just to see how it goes my CPU under water so heat isn't any problem and ether is worry about a CPU that will be replaced in under 2 years time. Linpack is made by Intel so if it wasn't meant to run it i think people would know by now.


Sorry, Linpack was actualy written by Jack Dongarra, Jim Bunch, Cleve Moler, and Gilbert Stewart in the early 1970's, nothing to do with Intel


----------



## MerkageTurk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moorhen2*
> 
> Too high in what regard, ??


It's over the xmp profile?


----------



## devilhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moorhen2*
> 
> Sorry, Linpack was actualy written by Jack Dongarra, Jim Bunch, Cleve Moler, and Gilbert Stewart in the early 1970's, nothing to do with Intel


ahh man.. don't waste your time







next time he will offer to bring pc to sauna and use prime95....
just bad thing that he fools many new people and force to burn cpu's...







he don't had a 5960X, with 8 cores, which are generating much more heat than 5930k....


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> It's over the xmp profile?


So you don't want to oc your ram, I thought that was what you were asking about.


----------



## MerkageTurk

^ i do but with stock voltage


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devilhead*
> 
> ahh man.. don't waste your time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> next time he will offer to bring pc to sauna and use prime95....
> just bad thing that he fools many new people and force to burn cpu's...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he don't had a 5960X, with 8 cores, which are generating much more heat than 5930k....


Lol, just thought he might want to learn something. oh well, wont bother in future.


----------



## MerkageTurk

Problem is when i use stock xmp and increase the multiplier of the cpu to get 4 ghz, programme's start to crash.

Basically i want to oc with stock voltage and ram @ xmp


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> ^ i do but with stock voltage


That will be hard, just remember it is already an overclock running at 2666, 2133 is stock for the X99 system.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moorhen2*
> 
> Sorry, Linpack was actualy written by Jack Dongarra, Jim Bunch, Cleve Moler, and Gilbert Stewart in the early 1970's, nothing to do with Intel


Hello

And Jack Dongarra himself stated that Linpack does not sufficiently test the system as the testing is limited to floating point instructions of the CPU. This topic has been beaten to death and I now very seldom finish reading a post when this is the topic.


----------



## MerkageTurk

+rep

What do i need to do to get my system to 4.2 and ram running at its rated speeds


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> Problem is when i use stock xmp and increase the multiplier of the cpu to get 4 ghz, programme's start to crash.
> 
> Basically i want to oc with stock voltage and ram @ xmp


Just because the ram states 2666 @ 1.2v doesn't mean it wont want more voltage, I run mine at 1.23v boot, and 1.22v eventual, why don't you try setting the values manualy, and not use xmp, works the same.


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> And Jack Dongarra himself stated that Linpack does not sufficiently test the system as the testing is limited to floating point instructions of the CPU. This topic has been beaten to death and I now very seldom finish reading a post when this is the topic.


I rest my case, thankyou Praz.


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> +rep
> 
> What do i need to do to get my system to 4.2 and ram running at its rated speeds


Are you happy about using the bios, you will need to start playing with voltages and settings.?? Or you could just use the 4.2ghz preset, but it tends to be a bit generous with voltages.


----------



## LiveOrDie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moorhen2*
> 
> Sorry, Linpack was actualy written by Jack Dongarra, Jim Bunch, Cleve Moler, and Gilbert Stewart in the early 1970's, nothing to do with Intel


Right.......








Intel Math Kernel Library (Intel MKL) is a library of optimized math routines for science, engineering, and financial applications. Core math functions include BLAS, LAPACK, ScaLAPACK, sparse solvers, fast Fourier transforms, and vector math. The routines in MKL are hand-optimized specifically for Intel processors.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devilhead*
> 
> ahh man.. don't waste your time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> next time he will offer to bring pc to sauna and use prime95....
> just bad thing that he fools many new people and force to burn cpu's...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he don't had a 5960X, with 8 cores, which are generating much more heat than 5930k....


Its a benchmark made but intel for intel CPU's that has been around for years intel also updates it, why would i want a 8 core CPU for gaming.....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> How do you know it's stable? I'm not saying it isn't, but you could run it again and it could easily fall over. Unless you're putting that kind of load on your machine for a lot of the time?
> 
> Of course different users have different workload. I'm fairly positive nothing you are doing is using anywhere near that much of this particular extension you like to mention.
> 
> So all you really know is that it's stable for the length of time you ran it. Possibly, possibly not if you ran it again


Thats true but comes down to the user some people like running unstable overclocks others don't at the end of the day nothing is 100% stable like you said its more a standard thats all, I'm for one thinks a overclock should be as stable as stock so does intel seeing all there pre-clocks pass the benchmark.


----------



## LiveOrDie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> And Jack Dongarra himself stated that Linpack does not sufficiently test the system as the testing is limited to floating point instructions of the CPU. This topic has been beaten to death and I now very seldom finish reading a post when this is the topic.


What stress test does there is no stress tests know to man that can test the complete microstructure of a CPU.


----------



## ugotd8

I think I found the worst 5960X in terms of overclocking at microcenter last week (batch: L424B998).

Best I can do with it is 43 @ 1.27. For 44 it wants 1.34 and temps get close to 70 on custom water. For 45 still not stable at 1.38!


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ugotd8*
> 
> I think I found the worst 5960X in terms of overclocking at microcenter last week (batch: L424B998).
> 
> Best I can do with it is 43 @ 1.27. For 44 it wants 1.34 and temps get close to 70 on custom water. For 45 still not stable at 1.38!


Believe me, there are worse chips, remember it's 8 cores on 22nm silicon, so temps are always going to be an issue.


----------



## MerkageTurk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moorhen2*
> 
> Are you happy about using the bios, you will need to start playing with voltages and settings.?? Or you could just use the 4.2ghz preset, but it tends to be a bit generous with voltages.


Really appreciate your help,

I am willing to play with what ever is necessary.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> And Jack Dongarra himself stated that Linpack does not sufficiently test the system as the testing is limited to floating point instructions of the CPU. This topic has been beaten to death and I now very seldom finish reading a post when this is the topic.


it is funny how folks swear by (and some at) stress tests without having a clue as to what it actually stresses.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> +rep
> 
> What do i need to do to get my system to 4.2 and ram running at its rated speeds


did you look ay any of the guides *here*

good place to start, then once you give it a first go, post back with the issues. There are many here that can help.


----------



## moorhen2

^^^ As above, the 4.2ghz guide should get you started, if nothing else.


----------



## MerkageTurk

+Rep both of you


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> +Rep both of you


You are most welcome, any problems just ask.


----------



## MerkageTurk

Stabled now max temps 32c

Overclocked to 4.2 with a vcore of 1.250

running xmp profile too 2666 15 15 15 35 etc










maybe i may reduce the v core a bit


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> Stabled now max temps 32c
> 
> Overclocked to 4.2 with a vcore of 1.250
> 
> running xmp profile too 2666 15 15 15 35 etc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe i may reduce the v core a bit


Try 1.2


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LiveOrDie*
> 
> What stress test does there is no stress tests know to man that can test the complete microstructure of a CPU.


just a quick question.... do you also use furmark to stress your GPU's ?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> Stabled now max temps 32c
> 
> Overclocked to 4.2 with a vcore of 1.250
> 
> running xmp profile too 2666 15 15 15 35 etc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe i may reduce the v core a bit


Nice job! Depending on cooling and your chip, rather than lowering vcore, raise that multiplier one step at a time until it will post, but fails to load windows. Then add vcore 5 to 10 mV at a time until windws is good, then do the same with a rational stress test. As you increase vcore, raise input voltage a little, and take control of things like LLC once you are cool with the main things like vcore, vsa and input voltage.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> just a quick question.... do you also use furmark to stress your GPU's ?


LMAO.


----------



## Silent Scone

Furmark should be banned from the internet


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Furmark should be banned from the internet


So analogous to the stress test discussions that x99 threads keep looping back to.


----------



## Creator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> So analogous to the stress test discussions that x99 threads keep looping back to.


I might as well add to the loop.

My task manager now shows 5+ days of up time (with my last reboot being to update my X99-E WS bios). That includes Planetside 2, heavily modded Skyrim, and lots of CUDA computations. Event Viewer also doesn't show any critical errors in the last 7 days, nor does it show any WHEA related warnings (most of my warnings are related to my CUDA compiling which for some reason throws off these Nvidia related warnings).

I don't need to run VRM burning Linpack to know I'm "stable enough" at this point.


----------



## Jpmboy

that's the final, and only really meaningful stability test.


----------



## Boxlid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Creator*
> 
> I might as well add to the loop.
> 
> My task manager now shows 5+ days of up time (with my last reboot being to update my X99-E WS bios). That includes Planetside 2, heavily modded Skyrim, and lots of CUDA computations. Event Viewer also doesn't show any critical errors in the last 7 days, nor does it show any WHEA related warnings (most of my warnings are related to my CUDA compiling which for some reason throws off these Nvidia related warnings).
> 
> I don't need to run VRM burning Linpack to know I'm "stable enough" at this point.


Thanks to everyone who has posted info on clocking this monster, whether they prefer to burn, rape, and pillage their VRM's or not haha


----------



## Silent Scone

Despite my numerous memory woes with pushing 3200 and intermittent post issues of late, I've not run a singular stress test for more than 4 hours total and since the first week at launch, I've not had a single freeze / BSOD.

That's with video editing / gaming, arguably not fantastical load wise but it's all good in the hood.


----------



## shremi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> Stabled now max temps 32c
> 
> Overclocked to 4.2 with a vcore of 1.250
> 
> running xmp profile too 2666 15 15 15 35 etc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe i may reduce the v core a bit


Try a higher multiplier 4.4 i would say it can be doable @ 1.250 vcore mine can do 4.6 @1.30


----------



## Blue Screen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shremi*
> 
> Try a higher multiplier 4.4 i would say it can be doable @ 1.250 vcore mine can do 4.6 @1.30


you have an amazing chip for 4.6 @ 1.3


----------



## MerkageTurk

Okay 1.200v

4.2ghz

xmp profile

Max temp 21


----------



## LiveOrDie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> just a quick question.... do you also use furmark to stress your GPU's ?


Don't overclock my GPUs.

Just been playing around with my memory cache voltage really plays a part in getting the IMC to run with 3000mhz memory even if your cache is not overclock adding a small amount of voltage seem to help more than system agent voltage.


----------



## shremi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blue Screen*
> 
> you have an amazing chip for 4.6 @ 1.3


It's a 5820k tho tried the 5960x for a while but was to expensive plus could only clock it to 4.5

Out of three 5820k all of them were able to clock @ 4.5 which is why I suggested a clock bump... But if I recall right everyone here is getting around 4.5 out of the 5820k


----------



## Blue Screen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shremi*
> 
> It's a 5820k tho tried the 5960x for a while but was to expensive plus could only clock it to 4.5
> 
> Out of three 5820k all of them were able to clock @ 4.5 which is why I suggested a clock bump... But if I recall right everyone here is getting around 4.5 out of the 5820k


ONLY 4.5 eh







only 50% higher than baseclock lol.


----------



## gregus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ugotd8*
> 
> I think I found the worst 5960X in terms of overclocking at microcenter last week (batch: L424B998).
> 
> Best I can do with it is 43 @ 1.27. For 44 it wants 1.34 and temps get close to 70 on custom water. For 45 still not stable at 1.38!


Same **** home

4300 for 1.23
4400 for 1.31-1.33
4500 for 1.4 lol


----------



## Silent Scone

1.23v for 4.3 isn't too bad


----------



## erase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ugotd8*
> 
> I think I found the worst 5960X in terms of overclocking at microcenter last week (batch: L424B998).
> 
> Best I can do with it is 43 @ 1.27. For 44 it wants 1.34 and temps get close to 70 on custom water. For 45 still not stable at 1.38!


I needed about 1.3v or more for 43, then I cranked up my uncore voltage, then I only need 1.2v for 43. With the lower v-core temps went down a lot, and I can do this with an AIO, which I feel satisfied enough to run 24/7 and not bother with the expense and hassle of custom. As an added bonus you should be able to crank up you cache speed also, run both at 4.3GHz.
PC's done now, spending my money of buying some other things I want.


----------



## LiveOrDie

Can i play









http://valid.x86.fr/tiydd7


----------



## Nizzen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LiveOrDie*
> 
> Can i play
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/tiydd7


Can you play Firestrike extreme?


----------



## AHN JONG HYUN

5960x 4.9ghz cinebench r15 ,h2o









1965 cb

2666mhz cl15 15 35 1t


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AHN JONG HYUN*
> 
> 5960x 4.9ghz cinebench r15 ,h2o
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1965 cb


Beautiful! Show us a score of 2000!


----------



## AHN JONG HYUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> Beautiful! Show us a score of 2000!


thank you..









2000 score ..omg...


----------



## Agenesis

Anyone here using realbench 264 infinite feature? Is it the same as x264 those 1150 haswell guys are using?


----------



## erase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AHN JONG HYUN*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> Beautiful! Show us a score of 2000!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thank you..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2000 score ..omg...
Click to expand...

If you haven't already, pushing your uncore beyond limits with extra voltage, may get you the extra few points to cross the over the 2000 line.


----------



## nickolp1974

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> Beautiful! Show us a score of 2000!


One of mine at 2006








http://hwbot.org/submission/2678993_nickolp1974_cinebench_r15_core_i7_5960x_2006_cb


----------



## Creator

I feel like such a peasant in this thread given my best was maybe ~1820 or so.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Creator*
> 
> I feel like such a peasant in this thread given my best was maybe ~1820 or so.


how about now


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickolp*
> 
> One of mine at 2006
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://hwbot.org/submission/2678993_nickolp1974_cinebench_r15_core_i7_5960x_2006_cb


Nice one, any chance you can push that uncore?? Try 4.5


----------



## nickolp1974

Will run at 4.6 but start to lose stability at higher core clocks(on warm water, not tested when colder), once my boards back from rma i can start fine tuning as a lot of my runs in the last few days have just been very dirty and just been about getting a base to work from.


----------



## Silent Scone

cool, no chance of benching at 5.1-2? Probably on the limit of that unit at 1.6v


----------



## devilhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AHN JONG HYUN*
> 
> 5960x 4.9ghz cinebench r15 ,h2o
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1965 cb
> 
> 2666mhz cl15 15 35 1t


4.9ghz 4.7cache


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devilhead*
> 
> 4.9ghz 4.7cache


what's the purpose of cpuZ in that screen shot?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> what's the purpose of cpuZ in that screen shot?


yeah he need's to turn off c states and power saving features and turn on the performance setting's if he wants to compete and have cpu-z show what his actual clocks are at load.


----------



## Creator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> how about now


1423 * 8 / 6 = 1897 (let's just 1900) equivalent of a 5960X. You're far less peasant than I.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> yeah he need's to turn off c states and power saving features and turn on the performance setting's if he wants to compete and have cpu-z show what his actual clocks are at load.


or, (as an adaptive voltage user) just check the High Performance mode in windows power settings for the screenie.


----------



## AHN JONG HYUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devilhead*
> 
> 4.9ghz 4.7cache


how
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erase*
> 
> If you haven't already, pushing your uncore beyond limits with extra voltage, may get you the extra few points to cross the over the 2000 line.


i didnt understand....

what is it mean "uncore"?


----------



## AHN JONG HYUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devilhead*
> 
> 4.9ghz 4.7cache












oh~how cache voltage???


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AHN JONG HYUN*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh~how cache voltage???


yes, cache voltage.


----------



## AHN JONG HYUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yes, cache voltage.


how cache voltage on 47 cache ratio...?


----------



## HyperC

I need some help, I have been running my cpu @4.5 and ring @ 3.6 when I go to 4.6 cpu I have to lower my ring 3.4 other wise I crash any ideas why even if I push ring voltage up a lot it doesn't help everything is auto besides ring, Vcore and ram.. Should I mess with SA voltage or something else


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AHN JONG HYUN*
> 
> how cache voltage on 47 cache ratio...?


eh, that's very chip dependent and may behave completely different than core in terms of mV/MHz. I've (we've) seen cache voltage pushed 1.45+ V.









this is OCN, right? not SVN.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyperC*
> 
> I need some help, I have been running my cpu @4.5 and ring @ 3.6 when I go to 4.6 cpu I have to lower my ring 3.4 other wise I crash any ideas why even if I push ring voltage up a lot it doesn't help everything is auto besides ring, Vcore and ram.. Should I mess with SA voltage or something else


what mobo, what cpu, what ram?


----------



## AHN JONG HYUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> eh, that's very chip dependent and may behave completely different than core in terms of mV/MHz. I've (we've) seen cache voltage pushed 1.45+ V.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is OCN, right? not SVN.


ok ~thank you~


----------



## HyperC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> what mobo, what cpu, what ram?


5820k MSI Mpower with crucial 2400 16gb


----------



## devilhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AHN JONG HYUN*
> 
> how cache voltage on 47 cache ratio...?


chache voltage was 1.47v, and cpu-z screen don't know why







maybe to show that this run was with 5960x


----------



## AHN JONG HYUN

nice cpu.


----------



## SkiMountaineer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyperC*
> 
> I need some help, I have been running my cpu @4.5 and ring @ 3.6 when I go to 4.6 cpu I have to lower my ring 3.4 other wise I crash any ideas why even if I push ring voltage up a lot it doesn't help everything is auto besides ring, Vcore and ram.. Should I mess with SA voltage or something else


I see you're on an MSI board, so I don't know if my ASUS-centric answer will be entirely valid. But on ASUS X99 boards, if I were in that situation I would start to suspect that I was not providing enough VCCIN (cpu input voltage) to serve both the cpu and the cache at the same time. That's sort of the obvious conclusion any time core vs. cache Mhz or Volts appear to be in competition or inverse stability relationship. The fact that it's logical doesn't make it the right/true answer, but it seems worth mentioning.


----------



## LiveOrDie

I have my cache on 4.3Ghz @ 1.2v is this around normal i run realbench for a few hours with no problem there should i also test its stability using Aida64? My CPU seems to only need cache voltage to run higher memory speeds i removed the extra voltage on the system agent.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LiveOrDie*
> 
> I have my cache on 4.3Ghz @ 1.2v is this around normal i run realbench for a few hours with no problem there should i also test its stability using Aida64? My CPU seems to only need cache voltage to run higher memory speeds i removed the extra voltage on the system agent.


Do a few different tests for 2 to 4 hours, AID64, RealBench and Memtest Pro is also a good for cache stability testing.

4.3 at 1.2v is pretty good just FYI. But then you are on a 5930 so I'm not sure how much easier they are to ramp


----------



## LiveOrDie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Do a few different tests for 2 to 4 hours, AID64, RealBench and Memtest Pro is also a good for cache stability testing.
> 
> 4.3 at 1.2v is pretty good just FYI. But then you are on a 5930 so I'm not sure how much easier they are to ramp


Thanks Scone i did run memtest pro up to around 1400%, Ill run Aida64 set to cache overnight to see how it goes, I have system agent voltage on auto after finding a voltage for my cache it didn't seem to affect it at all does this sound right ?


----------



## Silent Scone

1000% is considered the 'golden standard'. I think you're good to go


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> 1000% is considered the 'golden standard'. I think you're good to go


I've had an error after 1400% before. XD


----------



## Silent Scone

aye, but *stuff* happens









Run at 2133 if it bothers you


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> aye, but happens
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Run at 2133 if it bothers you


You know it doesn't bother me, just thought it was funny.


----------



## Silent Scone

I meant in general really not you specifically







.

16 instances is tough stuff, if you can name me a process that anyone in here runs that puts that much load on the memory bus for the length of time it takes to run 1400% they might have an argument lol


----------



## SkiMountaineer

Don't make me start all over with a Xeon and ECC just because I don't want one single bit to rot in my photo and audio archives! Ha!


----------



## HyperC

Well I learned something with the Ring multiplier I can now go above x36 seems the problem was cpu ratio set on dynamic instead of fixed.. I don't know if its a bug or supposed to be like that, but so far I hit x39 with 1.140v


----------



## LiveOrDie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> aye, but *stuff* happens
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Run at 2133 if it bothers you


haha. redoing the test with memory on 3200Mhz seems to be fine so far 50% into the test 1260x12 im running.


----------



## Silent Scone

3200 has been a strange beast for me. I'd be more inclined to do several separate passes to 400-600% instead of aiming for 1000%

Between system posts I was obviously getting discrepancy in training, to such a degree I couldn't replicate the stability I had previously without additional DRAM voltage. Also depends what voltage you're comfortable with I guess.


----------



## LiveOrDie

Yer i mite do a few tests just to be sure, just on default voltage for 3000Mhz 1.35v i wont go over that voltage ether way how much voltage did you run ?


----------



## Silent Scone

For 24/7 I like to try and keep it below 1.4v, which unfortunately limits me with the kits I have, as any respectable timings at 3200 require more than that


----------



## LiveOrDie

Yer well i got up to 300% then got a BSOD so back to 3000mhz for now ill leave it going over night if it passes then ill just leave it on that its only a gaming PC.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LiveOrDie*
> 
> Yer well i got up to 300% then got a BSOD so back to 3000mhz for now ill leave it going over night if it passes then ill just leave it on that its only a gaming PC.


What was the BSOD? Could be related to more than just memory. Could also be SA too low


----------



## LiveOrDie

Ended with 000024 I think , I ran the same run fine twice both up to 1600% no such bsod so must be so me thing.


----------



## LiveOrDie

Is it ok to run cache voltage on manual seems i need it on manual for my memory / IMC?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LiveOrDie*
> 
> Ended with 000024 I think , I ran the same run fine twice both up to 1600% no such bsod so must be so me thing.


use this to see what the bsod code was (probably a 124)

bluescreenview-x64.zip 83k .zip file


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Well then. My 3930k Pooped out completely last night. Thankfully, I had noticed major degradation, and had already set up the RMA.. so I go to ship it out today, and I have a Rampage V in my mail box.. 24 hours down isn't too terrible.





http://valid.canardpc.com/ci7qem

Go ahead and yell at me about Auto Voltage.. it is set for the night, and then I will adjust it in the morning. I am going to bed.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> Go ahead and yell at me about Auto Voltage..


Okay, 1.179V is way too much for 1.2GHz! You should need no more than 0.8V for that.


----------



## Silent Scone

Auto voltage for vcore is actually quite good on these boards I found, for stock/stockish


----------



## DRT-Maverick

Quick question- Just about to purchase the 5960x but I've heard too many bad things about Newegg. What should I be aware of with them? Are there better vendors? (Can I find it for under $1049 heh).

Edit: Looks like BHPhotoVideo has it for 1030USD. Anyone ever order a CPU from BHPhotoVideo? I order my camera equipment through them...


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> Okay, 1.179V is way too much for 1.2GHz! You should need no more than 0.8V for that.


<3 LOL!


----------



## AHN JONG HYUN

5960x 5.1ghz superPi on water









http://hwbot.org/benchmark/superpi_-_1m/rankings?hardwareTypeId=processor_3637&cores=8#start=0#interval=20


----------



## AHN JONG HYUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> use this to see what the bsod code was (probably a 124)
> 
> bluescreenview-x64.zip 83k .zip file


oh~


----------



## LiveOrDie

I just ran the garden hose through my water loop yes i did the 2nd rad i had seem to have some dam **** growing in it so i flushed the whole loop with the hose









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> use this to see what the bsod code was (probably a 124)
> 
> bluescreenview-x64.zip 83k .zip file


How do i tell what its related to after reading the BSOD.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LiveOrDie*
> 
> I just ran the garden hose through my water loop yes i did the 2nd rad i had seem to have some dam **** growing in it so i flushed the whole loop with the hose
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do i tell what its related to after reading the BSOD.


not sure what your question is. a bsod list?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> not sure what your question is. a bsod list?


Yeah he means what codes are more likely to mean what. 124 - vcore etc


----------



## LiveOrDie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Yeah he means what codes are more likely to mean what. 124 - vcore etc


Yep how to use the tool you posted to read what the BSOD is related to?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LiveOrDie*
> 
> Yep how to use the tool you posted to read what the BSOD is related to?


extract BSV double click the exe file and it will list all bsods recorded as dmp files (eg, a black-out will not drop a dmp or mini dmp file - so no help there). Can't show an example, cause this rig does not have any recorded.

the basic codes haven't changed across generations. Search OCN for BSOD codes.

http://www.overclock.net/t/940091/bsod-codes-when-ocing-must-have-info/0_20


----------



## LiveOrDie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> extract BSV double click the exe file and it will list all bsods recorded as dmp files (eg, a black-out will not drop a dmp or mini dmp file - so no help there). Can't show an example, cause this rig does not have any recorded.
> 
> the basic codes haven't changed across generations. Search OCN for BSOD codes.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/940091/bsod-codes-when-ocing-must-have-info/0_20


Thanks for that.


----------



## SkiMountaineer

My rig has been stable all week now, but during much of the process of determining my overclock, it very rarely made it to 100% in recoding any crash dump. Most times it only reached about 30% and stayed there indefinitely :/


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkiMountaineer*
> 
> My rig has been stable all week now, but during much of the process of determining my overclock, it very rarely made it to 100% in recoding any crash dump. Most times it only reached about 30% and stayed there indefinitely :/


yeah, that's the thing with the bugtrap, the underlying hardware has to be capable of writing the file.. and in many overclock hard crashes it's not stable enough to dump the file.


----------



## SkiMountaineer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SkiMountaineer*
> 
> My rig has been stable all week now, but during much of the process of determining my overclock, it very rarely made it to 100% in recoding any crash dump. Most times it only reached about 30% and stayed there indefinitely :/
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, that's the thing with the bugtrap, the underlying hardware has to be capable of writing the file.. and in many overclock hard crashes it's not stable enough to dump the file.
Click to expand...

Yep... makes me feel a little like I was crashing around in the dark making too-large adjustments or adjustments to not quite the right parameters. But hey, I found speed and performance and temperature that I'm really happy about so it's all good!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkiMountaineer*
> 
> Yep... makes me feel a little like I was *crashing around in the dark* making too-large adjustments or adjustments to not quite the right parameters. But hey, I found speed and performance and temperature that I'm really happy about so it's all good!












gotta remember that one!


----------



## LiveOrDie

Do you guys think my idle temps are higher than normal around 35-40c room temp is 28c ? water temp is 32c .


----------



## nickolp1974

Is the leaderboard in the OP not updated automatically?? Just wondered why mines not added??


----------



## Silent Scone

Would be pretty neat if it did


----------



## LiveOrDie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickolp1974*
> 
> Is the leaderboard in the OP not updated automatically?? Just wondered why mines not added??


It is but there in order look right down the bottom lol


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickolp1974*
> 
> Is the leaderboard in the OP not updated automatically?? Just wondered why mines not added??


op is mia. I'll update the board. be sure to fill out the Google form...

edit: done.


----------



## Agenesis

Tested 4 5820k this week and all of them couldn't even last 1 minute at 4.5ghz with 1.35v and 1.95 vccin. Only the 5820k I bought near release did 4.5ghz but some cores would fail after an hour or so. One chip wasn't even stable at stock lol. The cpus were all bought from Newegg and the tests were prime avx and aida fpu.

5930k consistently outclocked the 5820k but not by much. I know 7 samples hardly mean anything but it looks like newer chips oc pretty horribly.


----------



## nickolp1974

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> op is mia. I'll update the board. be sure to fill out the Google form...
> 
> edit: done.


Thx JP


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agenesis*
> 
> Tested 4 5820k this week and all of them couldn't even last 1 minute at 4.5ghz with 1.35v and 1.95 vccin. Only the 5820k I bought near release did 4.5ghz but some cores would fail after an hour or so. One chip wasn't even stable at stock lol. The cpus were all bought from Newegg and the tests were prime avx and aida fpu.
> 
> 5930k consistently outclocked the 5820k but not by much. I know 7 samples hardly mean anything but it looks like newer chips oc pretty horribly.


Owch.


----------



## Silent Scone

Day 1 chips FTW


----------



## Creator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Day 1 chips FTW


Yep, those ones where they need to just go all out in the fab so they know they work well. I feel like from there it's about figuring out where you can cut back a little to save money (yet still provide a working product), and that's why overclocks get worse with later chips. I don't really ever remember since the Q6600 G0 release anything clocking better than release chips. Yes there are weeks here and there that will perform well, but it just seems like in general they get worse. Same thing with SB. It was those earlier ones that were capable of hitting 5ghz.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

But then the chips process matures and you get some excellent clocking chips later on in the cycle.


----------



## HyperC

So what the max vcore without killing my cpu for 24/7 1.40?


----------



## Alxz

Hi.

Is there a performance difference between the 5820k overclocked to 5930k clocks and 5930k stock? I'll be using no more than 2 GPUs


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alxz*
> 
> Hi.
> 
> Is there a performance difference between the 5820k overclocked to 5930k clocks and 5930k stock? I'll be using no more than 2 GPUs


Same cpu except for the pci lanes, 28 vs 40.

5820k and the 5930k at the same clocks will do things the same when it comes to cpu stuff. When it comes to reacting with a couple gpus in sli or crossfireX, might be a 1-2% loss in performance from a 5930k to a 5820k because of the pci lanes difference.


----------



## Cancer

I just got my new i7-5820k system built with windows 7 installed.
Does anyone have a guide up for overclocking and stress testing HASWELL-E yet???


----------



## HyperC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cancer*
> 
> I just got my new i7-5820k system built with windows 7 installed.
> Does anyone have a guide up for overclocking and stress testing HASWELL-E yet???


From what I have gathered is set your vcore 1.300v and try X44-45-46 but it really depends on much you want to overclock temps are going to be high on load... So start with that and maybe set cpu input voltage 1.9v everything else can pretty much be auto besides your ram


----------



## LiveOrDie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cancer*
> 
> I just got my new i7-5820k system built with windows 7 installed.
> Does anyone have a guide up for overclocking and stress testing HASWELL-E yet???


Guide and really depends on you what you want to use to stress your chip just take into mine AVX stress tests need a lot more voltage.


----------



## nickolp1974

Not a bad result eh??

http://s636.photobucket.com/user/nickolp1974/media/32pi5052_zps974fd988.png.html


----------



## Nizzen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickolp1974*
> 
> Not a bad result eh??
> 
> http://s636.photobucket.com/user/nickolp1974/media/32pi5052_zps974fd988.png.html


2 cores = meeh...


----------



## DRT-Maverick

So can you overclock the multipliers on the E5 16xx V3 series? I still haven't seen any actual confirmation of anyone doing it.


----------



## vonalka

Hi - can anyone confirm what the max safe temp is for the 5960? I am getting temps in the 60's when running full load with a minor OC


----------



## nickolp1974

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vonalka*
> 
> Hi - can anyone confirm what the max safe temp is for the 5960? I am getting temps in the 60's when running full load with a minor OC


I'd say you want to be running around 80c as a max on 100% load


----------



## AHN JONG HYUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickolp1974*
> 
> Not a bad result eh??
> 
> http://s636.photobucket.com/user/nickolp1974/media/32pi5052_zps974fd988.png.html










great~!


----------



## hornedfrog86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickolp1974*
> 
> I'd say you want to be running around 80c as a max on 100% load


Does anyone know what the Max Temp is? This says a rather low 66.8°C

http://www.cpu-world.com/CPUs/Core_i7/Intel-Core%20i7-5960X%20Extreme%20Edition.html


----------



## BakerMan1971

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hornedfrog86*
> 
> Does anyone know what the Max Temp is? This says a rather low 66.8°C
> 
> http://www.cpu-world.com/CPUs/Core_i7/Intel-Core%20i7-5960X%20Extreme%20Edition.html


Hmm maybe that's where I have been running into problems then,
I had an OC of 4.3GHz (sig build) at 1.25v on air that seemed very stable, but would hit about 83C in stress testing, and while playing BF4 hung around 77C.

I have moved back to stock after getting a 124 (vcore) bsod, but could this be temperature related?


----------



## Invisius

Seem to have goofed with a comma vs decimal in my entry. Was able to edit my sub, but not sure if this still needs to be brought up.


----------



## vlps5122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BakerMan1971*
> 
> Hmm maybe that's where I have been running into problems then,
> I had an OC of 4.3GHz (sig build) at 1.25v on air that seemed very stable, but would hit about 83C in stress testing, and while playing BF4 hung around 77C.
> 
> I have moved back to stock after getting a 124 (vcore) bsod, but could this be temperature related?


no that is a voltage issue either not enough vcore or not enough input voltage the cpu will just throttle if it starts reaching 90+ so it wont bsod you but it will downclock/downvolt. if you have it set to manual voltage it will just shutdown the system if the temp hits the tjmax which is 105 by default i think or 90 im not sure


----------



## tistou77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hornedfrog86*
> 
> Does anyone know what the Max Temp is? This says a rather low 66.8°C
> 
> http://www.cpu-world.com/CPUs/Core_i7/Intel-Core%20i7-5960X%20Extreme%20Edition.html


It's the Tcase

http://ark.intel.com/fr/products/82930

Temparture CPU with the monitoring softs, I believe (for the core, it's the Tjmax)


----------



## hornedfrog86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tistou77*
> 
> It's the Tcase
> 
> http://ark.intel.com/fr/products/82930
> 
> Temparture CPU with the monitoring softs, I believe (for the core, it's the Tjmax)


Thank you, so Core Temp reading is Tj Max?


----------



## tistou77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hornedfrog86*
> 
> Thank you, so Core Temp reading is Tj Max?


Yes


----------



## BakerMan1971

Cheers vlps5122

To be fair it managed almost a full week before it 124'd on me.
I didn't even adjust the input voltage (was still set to auto) so maybe that's my next stop.

May have another play at the weekend.


----------



## vlps5122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hornedfrog86*
> 
> Thank you, so Core Temp reading is Tj Max?


yes, 105C being the point where if the cores hit that, damage can potentially occur


----------



## hornedfrog86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vlps5122*
> 
> yes, 105C being the point where if the cores hit that, damage can potentially occur


Thanks and individual core temps reported in Core Temp are Tcase?


----------



## vlps5122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BakerMan1971*
> 
> Cheers vlps5122
> 
> To be fair it managed almost a full week before it 124'd on me.
> I didn't even adjust the input voltage (was still set to auto) so maybe that's my next stop.
> 
> May have another play at the weekend.


could be a driver issue in that case, 124 can still be other things but generally voltage related in the case of overclocking. did u check the minidump file in c:\windows? you can open the minidump file with windows debugger tool. i still wouldnt rule out voltage being the culprit do some stress testing and see if higher input solves the issue. with a bsod after 1 week you're probly very close to stable if it is voltage related so a bump of 0.01-0.02 to the input or vcore could do the trick


----------



## vlps5122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hornedfrog86*
> 
> Thanks and individual core temps reported in Core Temp are Tcase?


i believe tcase is the temperature directly outside of the die of the cpu, it has no meaning for users like me or you, i think its something they test/ensure during the manufacturing process


----------



## tistou77

Core Temp, Real Temp, etc ... read the Tjmax (105°C)
But with the Rampage V Extreme, default setting is 100°C (visible with Core Temp)


----------



## hornedfrog86

Thank you. Okay, so not to worry abut exceeding 66.8°C on a 5960X?


----------



## vlps5122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hornedfrog86*
> 
> Thank you. Okay, so not to worry abut exceeding 66.8°C on a 5960X?


yea disregard tcase, only temp you should really worry about relating to the cpu is the core temperature, which will cause throttling above 90C and damage if exceeding 105C. i would stay under 80c if u can


----------



## hornedfrog86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vlps5122*
> 
> yea disregard tcase, only temp you should really worry about relating to the cpu is the core temperature, which will cause throttling above 90C and damage if exceeding 105C. i would stay under 80c if u can


Okay, thanks. Does anyone know if this CPU uses QPI? I think it uses DMI.


----------



## hornedfrog86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ean611*
> 
> i7-5960x/5930k/5820k have no QPI....


So this utility reports a FAIL with QPI because it is not used?


----------



## DRT-Maverick

My 5960x is here. UPS sucks though and has delayed the motherboard shipment which is sitting in my city (due to a power outage supposedly).

Anything I should be aware about my 5960x? Serial numbers or batch numbers to pay attention to? Batch # is L427C566




Also, anyone else notice the scratches on the heatspreader and the quality of the print? Has this thing been used before or is that just because it's from Malaysia?


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRT-Maverick*
> 
> My 5960x is here. UPS sucks though and has delayed the motherboard shipment which is sitting in my city (due to a power outage supposedly).
> 
> Anything I should be aware about my 5960x? Serial numbers or batch numbers to pay attention to? Batch # is L427C566
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, anyone else notice the scratches on the heatspreader and the quality of the print? Has this thing been used before or is that just because it's from Malaysia?


dont worry, me and many had those same scratches


----------



## Creator

I think every single chip I have ever bought new looked like it had something on it previously.


----------



## DRT-Maverick

Phew, that's a good sign. I'm excited but nervous, I've never spent so much money at once, even my vehicles are cheaper than this build I'm doing lol.


----------



## Creator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRT-Maverick*
> 
> Phew, that's a good sign. I'm excited but nervous, I've never spent so much money at once, even my vehicles are cheaper than this build I'm doing lol.


Yeah... my big vehicle aftermarket upgrade (after it goes out of warranty early 2016) is probably going to be cheaper than what I spent on this build.


----------



## Boxlid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRT-Maverick*
> 
> Phew, that's a good sign. I'm excited but nervous, I've never spent so much money at once, even my vehicles are cheaper than this build I'm doing lol.


No Samsung pcie 2.0 x2 m.2 enterprise???


----------



## Comp4k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRT-Maverick*
> 
> Phew, that's a good sign. I'm excited but nervous, I've never spent so much money at once, even my vehicles are cheaper than this build I'm doing lol.


I was super worried too when I opened up my package. Then I saw all the reviews online had similar markings. Makes you wonder why though right? The corners of the IHS have a rough ground too it.

Edit: Mine is from Costa Rica


----------



## Yuhfhrh

First thing I said after getting a release day 5960x... "How did I manage to already get a used one?!?" Lol


----------



## Comp4k

Well, this is as far as I can push mine. Can't seem to get 4.6 Ghz without pushing it up to 1.4V which I don't want to do.

http://valid.x86.fr/zxx6jk


----------



## erase

Anyone with the X99 deluxe and 5960X have any issues with power saving such as speed step stop/not working recently?
This is even while using balance mode under windows
I am stuck at 4.3GHz constantly


----------



## Comp4k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erase*
> 
> Anyone with the X99 deluxe and 5960X have any issues with power saving such as speed step stop/not working recently?
> This is even while using balance mode under windows
> I am stuck at 4.3GHz constantly


Under advanced power options what is the Minimum CPU state set to? Set it to 5% if you want it to step down.


----------



## erase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Comp4k*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *erase*
> 
> Anyone with the X99 deluxe and 5960X have any issues with power saving such as speed step stop/not working recently?
> This is even while using balance mode under windows
> I am stuck at 4.3GHz constantly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Under advanced power options what is the Minimum CPU state set to? Set it to 5% if you want it to step down.
Click to expand...

Yea checked that already and is on 5%, and is on balanced.
Only power saver will drop the clock, but then stuck on 1.2GHz


----------



## DRT-Maverick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boxlid*
> 
> No Samsung pcie 2.0 x2 m.2 enterprise???


The board supports m.2!







I just didn't go that direction, I need to do more research on it.

Boxes!



Just waiting on UPS to deliver the SSD, HDD and two vidcards and I'm set.


----------



## vlps5122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erase*
> 
> Yea checked that already and is on 5%, and is on balanced.
> Only power saver will drop the clock, but then stuck on 1.2GHz


ctrl panel, hardware and sound, power management you are on balanced and not high performance correct?


----------



## Comp4k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erase*
> 
> Yea checked that already and is on 5%, and is on balanced.
> Only power saver will drop the clock, but then stuck on 1.2GHz


On power saver change the maximum CPU to 100%, does it scale with load?


----------



## erase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vlps5122*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *erase*
> 
> Yea checked that already and is on 5%, and is on balanced.
> Only power saver will drop the clock, but then stuck on 1.2GHz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ctrl panel, hardware and sound, power management you are on balanced and not high performance correct?
Click to expand...

Yeah that right on balanced in windows

Running 100 strap, adaptive cpu voltage and offset on cache voltage. All the CPU power saving features are on.


----------



## BakerMan1971

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Comp4k*
> 
> Well, this is as far as I can push mine. Can't seem to get 4.6 Ghz without pushing it up to 1.4V which I don't want to do.
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/zxx6jk


Thats a good overclock though 1.2GHz over base clock.


----------



## erase

A friend of mine just got a 5820K and its a very chip chip for the price, runs cool and overclocks fine. Going to run SLi on it anyway so don't really understand why 2x 8 at PCIe GEN3 will matter, like one or two frames less than a 5930K
Looks like the deal of the year to me, the 5820K at 4GHz is faster than my 4930K at 4.3GHz. What the big deal about all the rubbishing of the 5820K?


----------



## Kamrooz

Man..Surprised how easy it's been to OC these haswell-e chips.. Stressing right now 5960x @ 1.280 adaptive voltage, 4.4ghz atm at 70c on load. Got a 9c difference between a few cores...ouch. Going to keep bump it up till it's unstable and increase the voltage. What is everyone using for stress testing? Using Realbench atm, but gonna launh occt and use a linpack in a sec to test it as well.


----------



## Invisius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kamrooz*
> 
> Man..Surprised how easy it's been to OC these haswell-e chips.. Stressing right now 5960x @ 1.280 adaptive voltage, 4.4ghz atm at 70c on load. Got a 9c difference between a few cores...ouch. Going to keep bump it up till it's unstable and increase the voltage. What is everyone using for stress testing? Using Realbench atm, but gonna launh occt and use a linpack in a sec to test it as well.


I found static voltage to allow for much more headroom than dynamic. Linx saturates all threads very quickly, usually within 10 seconds the system will x124 if voltage isn't up to the task.


----------



## Silent Scone

Then simply just increase your offset. fixed voltage is prehistoric. For benching fixed voltage is far preferable when on the limit of what the system is capable of


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Invisius*
> 
> I found static voltage to allow for much more headroom than dynamic. Linx saturates all threads very quickly, usually within 10 seconds the system will x124 if voltage isn't up to the task.


Hello

Successful tuning when running a system outside of stated specs requires taking into account the hysteresis and other circuit factors of the subsystem being tuned. If this is something one does not want or cannot do the options are using stock settings or pumping excessive votages to overcome the behavior of the circuit.


----------



## Invisius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Successful tuning when running a system outside of stated specs requires taking into account the hysteresis and other circuit factors of the subsystem being tuned. If this is something one does not want or cannot do the options are using stock settings or pumping excessive votages to overcome the behavior of the circuit.


You'd make a fine Intel OC representative with that wording.


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Then simply just increase your offset. fixed voltage is prehistoric. For benching fixed voltage is far preferable when on the limit of what the system is capable of


I use fixed voltage, always have, and I am prehistoric. lol


----------



## vlps5122

my 5960x is trash, need 1.385v core/1.385v cache for 4.4ghz / 4.2 ghz to be stable in Intel Burn Test / Very High / 20 Runs


----------



## Invisius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moorhen2*
> 
> I use fixed voltage, always have, and I am prehistoric. lol


Fellow dino here, feels good to be in the stone age with results like this.


----------



## Agent-A01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vlps5122*
> 
> my 5960x is trash, need 1.385v core/1.385v cache for 4.4ghz / 4.2 ghz to be stable in Intel Burn Test / Very High / 20 Runs


Dont use IBT then.. Use something with a realistic workload and you will need much less voltage!


----------



## Jpmboy

Dynamic voltage control works fine, it just takes a little more effort. Once the system is at load volts, it's kinda path-independent to the CPU how the voltage got there.









lol - the name says it all: Intel *Burn* Test


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moorhen2*
> 
> I use fixed voltage, always have, and I am prehistoric. lol












In fairness there is no real harm in using it as long as the volts aren't silly. You'll have upgraded long before you notice any long term degradation. But the other factor obviously is heated emitted into the loop / air which is obviously not preferable, and for the time it takes to quickly tune an offset/adaptive voltage...


----------



## moorhen2

Im afraid offset and dynamic wasn't around 40 years ago, when I got into computers, lol.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moorhen2*
> 
> Im afraid offset and dynamic wasn't around 40 years ago, when I got into computers, lol.


lol - my first home computer was a timex sinclair 1000, Apple II, 128K Mac, then Lisa (stupid, but didn't pay for it luckily), which caused me to go Intel/MS. Don't feel bad, you ain't that old.


----------



## Comp4k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vlps5122*
> 
> my 5960x is trash, need 1.385v core/1.385v cache for 4.4ghz / 4.2 ghz to be stable in Intel Burn Test / Very High / 20 Runs


Try x264 stability test. Or Intel Extreme Tuner Utility to stress.

My 5820k won't go past 4Ghz on the cache.


----------



## vlps5122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Comp4k*
> 
> Try x264 stability test. Or Intel Extreme Tuner Utility to stress.
> 
> My 5820k won't go past 4Ghz on the cache.


i did, they required less voltage to be stable. still gunna leave voltages as is to know i am good to go


----------



## hornedfrog86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vlps5122*
> 
> my 5960x is trash, need 1.385v core/1.385v cache for 4.4ghz / 4.2 ghz to be stable in Intel Burn Test / Very High / 20 Runs


What batch?


----------



## vlps5122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hornedfrog86*
> 
> What batch?


i had a picture of the batch number but deleted the picture awhile back so i dont recall. malaysia tho


----------



## Kamrooz

I use to be a fixed voltage type of guy, till my 3930k build. Was using a .310 volt offset for 4.4 ghz. Now I can't get by without it Offset//adaptive voltage is beautiful. Got the 5960x running at 4.5 at adaptive 1.284v. I have to rerun occt , or aida, or something to stress. Ran 10 runs of asus realbench without any issues though. Going to have to bump up my ram from 2400 to 2800 (rated speed). But gonna try to push the ram to 3000 ^_^...

I wub this chip. Tried for 4.6 on this voltage, bsod on the first realbench run. Backing down to 4.5 and letting it sit. Gets too hot during the summer, want to make sure it stays cool. 70c on hottest core, 61 on coolest at load. Definitely a great batch. Batch # is L429B942


----------



## Kamrooz

Out of curiosity..What is everyone using for memory testing? Just noticed memtest86+ isn't updated for haswell and isn't showing y ram sppeed or anything..Not sure if it is actually running correctly. Trying to tighten my timings. Was going to push the ram to 3000mhz, but would have to redo my oc since I don't want to increase my bclk =*(. 2666 with tighter timings will do I guess...lol..


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kamrooz*
> 
> Out of curiosity..What is everyone using for memory testing? Just noticed memtest86+ isn't updated for haswell and isn't showing y ram sppeed or anything..Not sure if it is actually running correctly. Trying to tighten my timings. Was going to push the ram to 3000mhz, but would have to redo my oc since I don't want to increase my bclk =*(. 2666 with tighter timings will do I guess...lol..


Memtest/Memtest Pro for stability testing. 12 instances for 5820k/5930k, 16 instances for 5960k, pass at least 300%.
http://hcidesign.com/memtest/

Aida 64 for memory benchmarks seems to be popular.


----------



## Kamrooz

Running Parz batch fie for my 5960x in memtest. I really do hope this is working correctly...Everything I try, it's either no post, or stable..lol. I run it for 400%, and if it passes, lower the timings more...Got a gskill 2800 set rated at 16-16-16-36 at 1.2v.....Stressing 13-13-13-35 atm with 1.35 volts. Kinda hope I see at least one error, so i know this is actually working correctly on my system.

Wait...Would I even get errors from lowering timings? Or is it related to just pure mhz speed? As in if it boots into windows and works for a few minutes stressing after lowering the timing, it's good?...lol. Never really thought about it before, never really bothered lowering timings instead of speed. But really don't want to adjust my bclk..Would rather just work on latency.


----------



## Boxlid

Timings on ddr4 seem to go good, didn't try frequency much yet. I read that timings might work better than frequency for ddr4, so tried that first. Got down to 12-12-13-27-1T from 15-15-15-35-2T, while keeping the frequency at 2666. This is definitely near a sweet spot for me. Roughly a 10% memory performance gain and a definite 10% reduction in latency also. I adjusted tRC from 50 to 40 also to adjust the cycle time for the other new timings. Voltage is at 1.35V, which is the same as the 15-15-15-35 3000 dimms, although SA is adding a little bit. Curious, since I saw a bench of the 3000 dimms, and the results were almost the same as the 2666's. Wonder if the 3000 dimms set to 2666 would actually do better with the tight timings...

@Kamrooz - Lowering the primary timings is overclocking. Higher frequency with higher timings is the same as lower frequency with tighter timings. Cas latency is the main one to chop, and usually requires more voltage.


----------



## Kamrooz

Hey box, what's your dram:fsb ratio? Just noticed mine in cpuid, unfortunately my asrock board isn't letting me actually mess with the divider....Running at 40:3 right now O_O.


----------



## Boxlid

About 1:20 I think. That's the strap for synchronous memory I think, don't need to set if you set frequency manually.


----------



## Kamrooz

Just noticed in your sig you are also running Ripjaw 4's. What speed are yours? did a little research and the 3000mhz rated modules are using
Hynix ic's. Hopefully this entire line is. My set are 2800..But running it at 2666 instead. If you indeed have the same ones, I'll try to give your timings a try =P.

I'm using these...http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231800

Nabbed them for 250 just a couple of days ago. Already upping the price....Typical newegg..


----------



## Boxlid

Yeah, I'm running the 2666 set lol. Think these are Hynix, never seen timings drop so easily on ram in my life


----------



## Kamrooz

What's you SA Voltage at?


----------



## LiveOrDie

Hey guys I'm getting a BSOD when stressing for 4.5Ghz @ 1.3v any one know what this BSOD is related to ? also this turns my computer off.

Quote:


> The computer has rebooted from a bugcheck. The bugcheck was: 0x000000a0 (0x000000000000000b, 0x000000032cae6000, 0x0000000000000004, 0x0000000065abc000). A dump was saved in: C:\Windows\Minidump\120414-14562-01.dmp. Report Id: 120414-14562-01.


INTERNAL_POWER_ERROR


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> lol - my first home computer was a timex sinclair 1000, Apple II, 128K Mac, then Lisa (stupid, but didn't pay for it luckily), which caused me to go Intel/MS. Don't feel bad, you ain't that old.


Lol, mine was an 8 bit Commodore 64, fantastic at the time. Oh happy days.


----------



## Boxlid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kamrooz*
> 
> What's you SA Voltage at?


I have the offset set to +25, with the dimms increasing about 22 from it.


----------



## Kamrooz

Unfortunately I wasn't as lucky. Tried booting with .3 offset on SA with a 12 timing for the first ram modifier...No post. Dropped SA back to stock, I actually didn't touch it at all for my OC. Memtest posted errors at 13-13-13-27 at 150%...stressing 13-13-13-28 atm to see if it's stable at 1.35 volts. If it is I'm gonna leave it be. After that, time for some realbench and aida stress testing...If all goes well..4.5 ghz with 2666 at 13-13-13-28 is good enough for me ^_^.

Going to reinstall my OS just to be safe. Want to make sure the stressing hasn't corrupted my os at all. Next time, going to install two ssd's...My old vertex as a stress boot drive, and my main so I can game and do what I need to during the day, and stress test experimental settings at night. I don't know why I didn't think of that sooner =P.


----------



## Agenesis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LiveOrDie*
> 
> Hey guys I'm getting a BSOD when stressing for 4.5Ghz @ 1.3v any one know what this BSOD is related to ? also this turns my computer off.
> INTERNAL_POWER_ERROR


Try up to 1.35v with 1.95v input voltage. If that doesn't work then I'm sorry to say that your chip will never be stable at 4.5ghz regardless of how much voltage you pump into it.


----------



## Boxlid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kamrooz*
> 
> Unfortunately I wasn't as lucky. Tried booting with .3 offset on SA with a 12 timing for the first ram modifier...No post. Dropped SA back to stock, I actually didn't touch it at all for my OC. Memtest posted errors at 13-13-13-27 at 150%...stressing 13-13-13-28 atm to see if it's stable at 1.35 volts. If it is I'm gonna leave it be. After that, time for some realbench and aida stress testing...If all goes well..4.5 ghz with 2666 at 13-13-13-28 is good enough for me ^_^.
> 
> Going to reinstall my OS just to be safe. Want to make sure the stressing hasn't corrupted my os at all. Next time, going to install two ssd's...My old vertex as a stress boot drive, and my main so I can game and do what I need to during the day, and stress test experimental settings at night. I don't know why I didn't think of that sooner =P.


Start from 1.35V and 13-12-13-27. Read that on reviews at Newegg, and it does indeed run very stable for me. The SA will give you some wiggle room to tweak the other timings in the primary section.


----------



## IAmTheNorwegian

Hello!

Seems like 1.270V 4.5Ghz are stable with my (Dad`s atm, getting one myself end of the month) 5820K. 57¤C max (H110) under bf4 after 1.5Hrs







What is the avg? I`ll be happy if i coud hit 1.250V on 4.5Ghz.

Anything i need to change exept Vcore and core multi? Ram is 2x4Gb ( i know dual channel, atm) crucial 2133Mhz ram, together with a MSI X99 Sli plus+

I myself is getting a 5820K, 4x4Gb with HyperX predator, ASUS X99 S, all inside a Define R5 powered with a AX1500I.

I need a little help with choosing what to mess with, i have really bad luck, so if he`s chip is better than mine we`ll switch^^ Thank you! All i have done is 4.5Ghz on multi, and voltage on core is 1.270V.


----------



## centvalny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LiveOrDie*
> 
> Hey guys I'm getting a BSOD when stressing for 4.5Ghz @ 1.3v any one know what this BSOD is related to ? also this turns my computer off.
> INTERNAL_POWER_ERROR


Add Vcore


----------



## HyperC

^ wow lol bad day I am guessing , Anyways I have never seen that before... So what is everyone running 24/7 for Vcore think when I tried for x47 I needed 1.385v..


----------



## BakerMan1971

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyperC*
> 
> ^ wow lol bad day I am guessing , Anyways I have never seen that before... So what is everyone running 24/7 for Vcore think when I tried for x47 I needed 1.385v..


If it's the same as original Haswell then anything under 1.4v is considered ok
I would personally not stray over 1.3v though and on air 1.27 is the highest I ever went

on my current build (in sig) I am using 1.25v for a 4.3GHz OC.


----------



## HyperC

Ouch on air I don't blame you, I remember I ran my 2600k 1.48v for 4918ghz for oh 4 maybe 5 years cant remember chip is still solid just bad motherboard


----------



## vlps5122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyperC*
> 
> ^ wow lol bad day I am guessing , Anyways I have never seen that before... So what is everyone running 24/7 for Vcore think when I tried for x47 I needed 1.385v..


i need 1.385 for 4.4 ghz (1.35 for intel extreme tuning utility 24 hours but 1.385 for intel burn test stability)


----------



## LiveOrDie

Got my system stable on 1.295v for 4.5Ghz , Cache 1.2v 4.3Ghz with 3000Mhz memory it passed a few hours of LinX 0.6.4 nothing i use put that much load on my system i did use realbench i needed a lower voltage for that but i found BF4 would BSOD my system.


----------



## Boxlid

Still running 1.290v for x44 24/7. Got the cache set at 1.150v and x37 also. Temps are good with 62C being the usual max on core #4, and the max difference in cores is 4C. If near 1.3v still, I would just check temps before running 24/7.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vlps5122*
> 
> i need 1.385 for 4.4 ghz (1.35 for intel extreme tuning utility 24 hours but 1.385 for intel burn test stability)


What's your vIN? That seems a bit high for x44. Every chip is different, but most seem to near around 1.3 for x44-x46


----------



## vlps5122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boxlid*
> 
> Still running 1.290v for x44 24/7. Got the cache set at 1.150v and x37 also. Temps are good with 62C being the usual max on core #4, and the max difference in cores is 4C. If near 1.3v still, I would just check temps before running 24/7.
> What's your vIN? That seems a bit high for x44. Every chip is different, but most seem to near around 1.3 for x44-x46


1.95. same result at 2.0 and i dont wish to go much higher, doubt it would change at 2.1 even. i might have the worst 5960x out there lol


----------



## Boxlid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vlps5122*
> 
> 1.95. same result at 2.0 and i dont wish to go much higher, doubt it would change at 2.1 even. i might have the worst 5960x out there lol


I would turn it down to x43, and create another saved profile with HT turned off for games/apps that require a higher clock due to not using all threads, might expect x47-x50. It happens, my cache kinda blows, wants a bunch of juice to go above x38. I might give SA another +25 and try again, but no complaints if it doesn't.


----------



## vlps5122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boxlid*
> 
> I would turn it down to x43, and create another saved profile with HT turned off for games/apps that require a higher clock due to not using all threads, might expect x47-x50. It happens, my cache kinda blows, wants a bunch of juice to go above x38. I might give SA another +25 and try again, but no complaints if it doesn't.


my cache also needs 1.385v for 4.2 stable and SA is already at 1.2. tried 1.25 no help.


----------



## nickolp1974

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vlps5122*
> 
> my cache also needs 1.385v for 4.2 stable and SA is already at 1.2. tried 1.25 no help.


Thats surely way too much SA volts, i can run ram at 2666 cas12 at 1.0v , too much sa will cause instability, set it to auto and then see what it sets it to in bios


----------



## vlps5122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickolp1974*
> 
> Thats surely way too much SA volts, i can run ram at 2666 cas12 at 1.0v , too much sa will cause instability, set it to auto and then see what it sets it to in bios


i was having issues with running my ram at 3000 with 1.15. i may have to give up running the ram at 3000 then, i will try tonight with 1.0-1.1 SA and will drop memory to 2666. will post here the affects on my core/cache clock as well as any change in voltage.


----------



## nickolp1974

I'm on 16gb ripjaws 2666 and i can run 3000mhz with 1.04v, set yours to 1.02v and run pi16m, jot down time, now add 0.01v at a time and retest, once your time starts to diminish set voltage to last setting.

Which kit exactly are you running? Just seen your sig, you should not really be needing 1.15v unless your IMC is very poor.


----------



## vlps5122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickolp1974*
> 
> I'm on 16gb ripjaws 2666 and i can run 3000mhz with 1.04v, set yours to 1.02v and run pi16m, jot down time, now add 0.01v at a time and retest, once your time starts to diminish set voltage to last setting.
> 
> Which kit exactly are you running? Just seen your sig, you should not really be needing 1.15v unless your IMC is very poor.


gskill 3000 c15. i havent stress tested the memory in awhile but im pretty sure mine wouldnt even boot with 1.1 SA voltage will do some testing tonight


----------



## nickolp1974

What Q code was it hanging on??


----------



## vlps5122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickolp1974*
> 
> What Q code was it hanging on??


haha i dont remember mate this was a month ago that i was testing memory stability. i guess my biggest mistake was trying to get xmp memory stable before messing with the cpu. i really doubt there is much of an affect in the end, i really think i just have one of the worst 5960x's in existence.


----------



## nickolp1974

It does sound like its not great tbh, just grab the intel tuning plan and get rid!!


----------



## vlps5122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickolp1974*
> 
> It does sound like its not great tbh, just grab the intel tuning plan and get rid!!


i might have to, do they accept working cpu's in which case will i have to kill this thing with 1.6v?







i mean i would be doing a service to make sure this doesnt end up in someone elses computer


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vlps5122*
> 
> i might have to, do they accept working cpu's in which case will i have to kill this thing with 1.6v?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i mean i would be doing a service to make sure this doesnt end up in someone elses computer


Would be interesting to see how much you could torture it until it dies. I wonder what the highest voltage you could boot at would be.


----------



## vlps5122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> Would be interesting to see how much you could torture it until it dies. I wonder what the highest voltage you could boot at would be.


i think im just gunna instantly kill it with 1.8v, i will need to wait 1 month to use the plan


----------



## rt123

If you have the Intel Tuning Plan, then I think they accept working CPUs.


----------



## nickolp1974

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vlps5122*
> 
> i might have to, do they accept working cpu's in which case will i have to kill this thing with 1.6v?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i mean i would be doing a service to make sure this doesnt end up in someone elses computer


Yes they do, when you contact them tell them its degraded at STOCK(important!) so if it used 1v at stock tell em it now uses 1.1v or something, i did this with my 4930k and the whole process took around 9 days,
First contact>4 days to collection>shipped to Holland from the UK and a brand new replacement back in 5 days after.

Do NOT just say its crap!! And i want another!!


----------



## Silent Scone

Lol


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickolp1974*
> 
> I'm on 16gb ripjaws 2666 and i can run 3000mhz with 1.04v, set yours to 1.02v and run pi16m, jot down time, now add 0.01v at a time and retest, once your time starts to diminish set voltage to last setting.
> 
> Which kit exactly are you running? Just seen your sig, you should not really be needing 1.15v unless your IMC is very poor.


It also depends on the RAM, how you're testing stablity and the tinings used. Some kits will be happier with higher system agent if the timings are fairly tight for them. If you're gauging stablity with HCI properly and the memory is on the edge of stablity, sometimes adding that much system agent will help, but 1.2v is definitely a lot!

For example one kit at a lax cl16-18-18-36 3000 will be happy on 1.08v but at T1 and c15-16-16-39 and with tight TFAW, TRRD and TRPD it can need up to 1.15v

This sort of tuning if you've only the one ram kit makes sense for benching but not for 24/7 IMO


----------



## nickolp1974

My system is always on the edge!! And i will take your word for it as i know you have done more testing than i, none of that 400% coverage for me!!


----------



## Silent Scone

It's two different beasts isn't it. You just like to rag


----------



## IAmTheNorwegian

Seems like a got a pretty good chip, 4.5Ghz 1.2V, stabilty testing: Cinebench R15, Bf4, Folding for several hours.

This is with a MSI X99 Sli Plus, 5820K (tho) 2x4Gb 2133Mhz CL 16 ram (Dual channel atm)

So i havent Oc`ed memory nor cache as i dont se the point really


----------



## devilhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmTheNorwegian*
> 
> Seems like a got a pretty good chip, 4.5Ghz 1.2V, stabilty testing: Cinebench R15, Bf4, Folding for several hours.
> 
> This is with a MSI X99 Sli Plus, 5820K (tho) 2x4Gb 2133Mhz CL 16 ram (Dual channel atm)
> 
> So i havent Oc`ed memory nor cache as i dont se the point really


hehe, Norway got the best haswell-e cpu's


----------



## IAmTheNorwegian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devilhead*
> 
> hehe, Norway got the best haswell-e cpu's


Yes, only minhund (Mydog) and Nizzen`s are a bit better considering they got a 8 core


----------



## LiveOrDie

These are my temps after 2 hours of BF4 do you guys think i should drop my overclock down its summer here so these temps don't shock me lol.

4.5Ghz 1.3v / 4.3Ghz Cache 1.2v


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LiveOrDie*
> 
> These are my temps after 2 hours of BF4 do you guys think i should drop my overclock down its summer here so these temps don't shock me lol.
> 
> 4.5Ghz 1.3v / 4.3Ghz Cache 1.2v


those maxT values are fine.


----------



## LiveOrDie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> those maxT values are fine.


Thanks my GPUs seem to add a lot of heat, I just got a random shutdown when just going through some files think it was ether from my cache or memory not sure I've dropped my cache back to default for now.


----------



## Silent Scone

Cache or input related yes


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Cache or input related yes


yeah - most likely. "shutdown"? not very descriptive tho.


----------



## Silent Scone

Unstable cache can make the IVR fallover and shut off, system should reset as if nothing happened


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Unstable cache can make the IVR fallover and shut off, system should reset as if nothing happened


daaum - sometimes wish my wife would reset as if nothing happened.


----------



## LiveOrDie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Unstable cache can make the IVR fallover and shut off, system should reset as if nothing happened


Yep pretty much like hitting the restart button a flat reset guess ill drop my cache down to 4 Ghz or isnt there really much to gain from cache overclocking?


----------



## Silent Scone

Lmao would be good wouldn't it









It happens to me with too little cache voltage/additional vcore over 4.2ghz


----------



## IAmTheNorwegian

At 1.197, 4.5Ghz it restarted itself, guess i am near a stable Oc? testing 1.212V now









Coud it be other reasons?

I was overclocking my 780Ti wih 100+ core and 7.8ghz mem with folding, coud that be the reason?


----------



## devilhead

Done some more testing with my cpu:

funny how close i was to 2000








some more at 4.8ghz 1.255v :







edit: from 4.8ghz to 4.9ghz is huge voltage jump in cinebench







need colder air outside


----------



## IAmTheNorwegian

I want to try 4.6Ghz, is the 125 strap recommended?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmTheNorwegian*
> 
> I want to try 4.6Ghz, is the 125 strap recommended?


yes, works fine. but 37x125=4.625.


----------



## XrOo

5960X @ 4.7GHz
http://valid.x86.fr/z4dddj

I simply put the multiplier to x47, and vcore @ 1.375.
Been running fine now for over 9 days with random gaming etc.
Will try that magic 5.0GHz with this chip as it seems to be a good overclocker.
This is on air also.


----------



## Erick Silver

Greetings Haswell-E Overclock Club!!!!! I was wondering if anyone you would be interested in joining the OCN Folding Community in the Team Competition?

The Team Competition is an all month, every month competition. You fold one piece of hardware in the competition and join one team. There are 20 teams of 6 members. There are a total of 6 categories in the competition, so 1 person per team folds in one of the 6 categories. The total points of the team determines how well the team does in the standings.

The Royal Navy Folding Team is in need of an i7 folder to complete our team. We have been holding in at 2nd and 3rd place that last few months, but need that i7 folder to help us overtake the reigning champs, The PPD Police. They are 14 time champs! The Spolier below are the i7 chips that are valid in the i7 category.

[i7 Hardware Allowed!]Haswell-E
Ivy Bridge-E
Sandy Bridge-E
Ivy Bridge
Haswell
Sandy Bridge
Gulftown[/SPOILER]

Help us to overthrow the reigning champs!

*Sign up Here!* It's easy!


----------



## Silent Scone

http://hwbot.org/submission/2691701_teamau_3dmark11___performance_4x_geforce_gtx_980_50993_marks

Quite a few of these on the bot, note the motherboard model and memory frequency. Similar socket redesign do we think maybe?


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> http://hwbot.org/submission/2691701_teamau_3dmark11___performance_4x_geforce_gtx_980_50993_marks
> 
> Quite a few of these on the bot, note the motherboard model and memory frequency. Similar socket redesign do we think maybe?


Yummy cache without OC socket. Either a redesign, or they were applying voltage to the pads themselves manually.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> Yummy cache without OC socket. Either a redesign, or they were applying voltage to the pads themselves manually.


These guys mod the socket (instructions all over the net), especially for the series of competitions just completed and on-going.


----------



## VSG

Gigabyte x99 SOC Force LN2 has a similar socket.


----------



## vlps5122

couldnt wait 30 days for intel tuning plan, bought another 5960x at microcenter


----------



## vlps5122

So far godlike on the IMC. Other one needed 1.2v SA for 3000 memory. This one does it with 0.88 auto setting


----------



## LiveOrDie

I really don't know the grade of my CPU is because Asus uses realbench to grade there chips which puts mine in average . I got a 124 BSOD 3 hours into LinX 0.6.4 on 4.5Ghz 1.3v and 1.85v INPUT LLC6 so I've bumped my INPUT up to 1.88v and will rerun my 4 hour test again tonight.


----------



## vlps5122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LiveOrDie*
> 
> I really don't know the grade of my CPU is because Asus uses realbench to grade there chips which puts mine in average . I got a 124 BSOD 3 hours into LinX 0.6.4 on 4.5Ghz 1.3v and 1.85v INPUT LLC6 so I've bumped my INPUT up to 1.88v and will rerun my 4 hour test again tonight.


id say thats avg. my new 5960x is crap again, cant be stable in IBT at 4.5 ghz even at 1.4v, needs 1.35v to pass CB cpu test at 4.5


----------



## LiveOrDie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vlps5122*
> 
> id say thats avg. my new 5960x is crap again, cant be stable in IBT at 4.5 ghz even at 1.4v, needs 1.35v to pass CB cpu test at 4.5


That must suck i was thinking about getting a 2nd chip to test but i think ill wait a year for the next gen chips.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> These guys mod the socket (instructions all over the net), especially for the series of competitions just completed and on-going.


It was more the memory frequency achieved not the cache


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LiveOrDie*
> 
> I really don't know the grade of my CPU is because Asus uses realbench to grade there chips which puts mine in average . I got a 124 BSOD 3 hours into LinX 0.6.4 on 4.5Ghz 1.3v and 1.85v INPUT LLC6 so I've bumped my INPUT up to 1.88v and will rerun my 4 hour test again tonight.


Just leave Input at 1.9 dude, you sound like you've been wasting a lot of time


----------



## LiveOrDie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Just leave Input at 1.9 dude, you sound like you've been wasting a lot of time


You could say that haha should i set LLC to auto as well so 1.9v is applied? 1.824v it drops down to now set to 1.88v with LLC6 i was told to fine turn the VCCIN as some CPU like lower and some like higher voltages or is that just rat ****?


----------



## Silent Scone

No you don't want that much. It depends entirely on your CPU though, I run 1.92v with LLC 6 but try up to 7


----------



## LiveOrDie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> No you don't want that much. It depends entirely on your CPU though, I run 1.92v with LLC 6 but try up to 7


Will do thanks. what clock speed are you running and what core voltage? It run for 3 hours fine so i think I'm just a tad off so what stress tests do you use Scone?


----------



## Jpmboy

1.92 with llc 6 will droop 60+ mV.

yeah - probably running 1.6+V on the memory in those LN2 runs.

@geggeg - really? i was led to believe this was Asus IP.


----------



## vlps5122

any1 ever use intel advance warranty before? thinking about doing it for the 1st of the 2 5960x's i bought


----------



## ozzy1925

my cpu hit 85c with 1.34v @4500mhz when i tried cinebech.Do you think it degrated?


----------



## Pikaru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> my cpu hit 85c with 1.34v @4500mhz when i tried cinebech.Do you think it degrated?


Have you tried reapplying TIM? What temps are you used to seeing?


----------



## vlps5122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> my cpu hit 85c with 1.34v @4500mhz when i tried cinebech.Do you think it degrated?


it closd cooler or custom loop? mine peaks at like 80C with 1.425v/1.95v/1.35v cache cpu input in intel burn test


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pikaru*
> 
> Have you tried reapplying TIM? What temps are you used to seeing?


i tried the cinebench with cm hyperx 212


----------



## Pikaru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> i tried the cinebench with cm hyperx 212


For whatever reason, I thought you were using the build in your sig.

I'd assume it's because you're on air, unless you were used to seeing temps better than 85c on air before now.


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pikaru*
> 
> For whatever reason, I thought you were using the build in your sig.
> 
> I'd assume it's because you're on air, unless you were used to seeing temps better than 85c on air before now.


i still wait for the ek monoblock to start installing my wc parts. i just wanted to give a shot @4500mhz the temps were around 45-50c before i started the test after i suddenly saw 85c


----------



## Pikaru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Pikaru*
> 
> For whatever reason, I thought you were using the build in your sig.
> 
> I'd assume it's because you're on air, unless you were used to seeing temps better than 85c on air before now.
> 
> 
> 
> i still wait for the ek monoblock to start installing my wc parts. i just wanted to give a shot @4500mhz the temps were around 45-50c before i started the test after i suddenly saw 85c
Click to expand...

Lol yea. I'd wait for the block before I start OCing with a lot of voltage


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> my cpu hit 85c with 1.34v @4500mhz when i tried cinebech.Do you think it degrated?


No, i've put mine through much worse, and it's still the same as day one.


----------



## Kamrooz

For those who use OCCT Linpack. Do you use AVX Mode as well? Just wondering. Think I just got my system stable at 4.5ghz at just under 1.3v. Temps though, jesus...with AVX on and llc lvl 8, I can hit up to 90c on my highest core. This only happens when I believe the AVX portion of the stress test kicks in. When it doesn't spike. I average 68-75c on pretty much all other stress testing scenarios that don't involve AVX. Makes me a sad panda with my Kraken X60 not keeping up. Now I know not to run AVX2, as p95 showed INSANE temps. But just curious if anyone runs an AVX stress test. What I'm really curious about is if running the older p95, or occt without AVX will show if the system is stable, as I don't think it will put enough a load on the system without.

With all my time oc'ing...I have to admit. I miss prime95, use to run 12+ hour sessions to make sure my oc's were stable in the past, and they were. So much harder now using realbench, aida, occt, etc. Dropping Aida, cause it seems pointless as it shows stable while occt and realbench can bsod my system. But with the llc set to 8 from the 5 it was at before, seems stable now at 4.5ghz.

Completely aside from the oc'ing aspect. Does anyone here by any chance have a Creative Z/ZX/ZXR soundcard in their system? I came from an x99x asrock board which gave me nothing but issues to a asus x99-a which has been rock solid (besides the longer boot times, that asrock booted HELLA FAST). One problem persists though. For some odd reason my audio is all messed up. youtube and music is fine. But if I launch a movie that more then 2 channels, I will start getting channel hopping, as well as static and pops. When I preview my stream in OBS with my console hooked up and passing audio through, TONS of static as well. If I switch over to onboard, all gone.

I want to point out I've tried a lot...Happened on two dif x99 boards. Tried new/old drivers, swapped the soundcard for another ZXR to see if it was defective, swapped pci-e slots in both the boards....Even used a custom PAX driver for the card. No solution....I googled a bit and found others having this issue in the past with no real solution. I just find it funny it happened on two x99 systems I've tested, but worked PERFECTLY fine in my x79 that I just dumped for this x99 platform....First world problems =*(.


----------



## Silent Scone

AIDA and realbench are fine for testing these chips. I think half the time it's people for want of a better chip, using too little vcore for the frequency. If you've a moderate chip and you're pining for 4.5 under 1.3v I honestly think people run realbench and the like for a time when they know full well they're dicing on the edge of what their chip can do.

Lump it and up the voltage or sign up to the tuning program


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

How do I sign up for the tuning program? I am going to google it when I get back.

Found it and signing up now.

$1050 CPU... $35 plan... PSSHHH... Totally signed up for that now!


----------



## Silent Scone




----------



## lilchronic

that pretty much pay's for overnight shipping when you buy intel tuning plan, otherwise intel has a 3 year warranty if it dies just RMA and you'll get a new one 3-5 days after they get the one you RMA'd


----------



## ugotd8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I honestly think people run realbench and the like for a time when they know full well they're dicing on the edge of what their chip can do.


I had to laugh, you jst described me to a T. Well said.


----------



## LiveOrDie

For some reason my chips has just got worse in being stable I'm getting 124 BSOD when stressing with linx some time I'll get it in arond 50 minutes others times 2 hours + input doesn't seem to help didn't really want to go over 1.3v .


----------



## lilchronic

dbl post


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LiveOrDie*
> 
> For some reason my chips has just got worse in being stable I'm getting 124 BSOD when stressing with linx some time I'll get it in arond 50 minutes others times 2 hours + input doesn't seem to help didn't really want to go over 1.3v .


That's what happens when you run linx, your chip get's "worse". keep cranking up the voltage and testing with linx.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LiveOrDie*
> 
> For some reason my chips has just got worse in being stable I'm getting 124 BSOD when stressing with linx some time I'll get it in arond 50 minutes others times 2 hours + input doesn't seem to help didn't really want to go over 1.3v .


Hello

Over the last few weeks you have posted how many times about getting BSODs? Seems your settings have been unstable before now.


----------



## LiveOrDie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Over the last few weeks you have posted how many times about getting BSODs? Seems your settings have been unstable before now.


No I could run without a problem a month back when testing also this is the old version of LinX doesn't put any more stress than aida64 does.


----------



## vlps5122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LiveOrDie*
> 
> No I could run without a problem a month back when testing also this is the old version of LinX doesn't put any more stress than aida64 does.


you have to start from scratch. start again with the core.


----------



## LiveOrDie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vlps5122*
> 
> you have to start from scratch. start again with the core.


Will do when I get home I'll clear cmos only thing that's changed is my bios version maybe its that as well.


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

When Intel replaces a cpu with an RMA cpu, is it brand new? I have a 3930k on the way back and just trying to verify.


----------



## Jpmboy

nvm

yes, the replacement is new


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> nvm
> 
> yes, the replacement is new


Amazing. Thank you. Just sold it and going to get a 3960x from another user. Now, there will be a 3960x/5960x combo at all times, lol.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LiveOrDie*
> 
> No I could run without a problem a month back when testing also this is the old version of LinX doesn't put any more stress than aida64 does.


Maybe all that talk about pumping through AVX in stressing has come back to bite you in the bum.

Or more likely your overlock isn't stable. You seem to be constantly wanting to hear an easy answer to everything


----------



## LiveOrDie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Maybe all that talk about pumping through AVX in stressing has come back to bite you in the bum.
> 
> Or more likely your overlock isn't stable. You seem to be constantly wanting to hear an easy answer to everything


No all I was seeing was a change in the bios versions 802 I only needed 1.3v 901 I need 1.31v . just sharing my thoughts I didn't ask for a answer from no one. LinX 6.4 doesn't use AVX.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LiveOrDie*
> 
> No all I was seeing was a change in the bios versions 802 I only needed 1.3v 901 I need 1.31v . just sharing my thoughts *I didn't ask for a answer from no one*. LinX 6.4 doesn't use AVX.


That's...nevermind


----------



## devilhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LiveOrDie*
> 
> No all I was seeing was a change in the bios versions 802 I only needed 1.3v 901 I need 1.31v . just sharing my thoughts I didn't ask for a answer from no one. LinX 6.4 doesn't use AVX.


same here, went back to 802








edit: and got some memory related bsod's with 901


----------



## Silent Scone

I don't see how you could require more vcore across revisions personally, probably another underlying issue with settings more than anything

http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=MB-633-AS&groupid=701&catid=5&subcat=2875

Oh my giddy Aunt.


----------



## kalleklovn12

NOW, i'm happy. The 125 Strap did the trick








It's stable in Aida. Wonder if it's stable in BF4?!









EDIT: HAd to go with 1.330v for stable.

http://valid.x86.fr/iwr17y


----------



## LiveOrDie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devilhead*
> 
> same here, went back to 802
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: and got some memory related bsod's with 901


Yep 901 needs more voltage .


----------



## Silent Scone

The only voltage that might differ is VCINN. If your vdroop on input is slightly more than it was previously then you may be compensating this by giving the cpu more voltage.


----------



## LiveOrDie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> The only voltage that might differ is VCINN. If your vdroop on input is slightly more than it was previously then you may be compensating this by giving the cpu more voltage.


I'm not sure man but VCINN didnt seem to help I tried up to 1.92v LLC6 when before on 802 all i needed was 1.85v LLC6 maybe before on 1.3v I was just touching stable, I'm going to reflash 802 and re-run the test just to be sure.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LiveOrDie*
> 
> Yep 901 needs more voltage .


did you measure the voltage difference to confirm?

anyway - hypothetically... if you ignore the voltage difference (assuming the bios did not introduce instability of some kind), is it actually running hotter during a standard stress test due to the higher voltage? If not... and if the new bios solves a problem you had, don't worry. Basically, unless a new bios addresses/fixes a problem the kit has.. and the system has been running great, why "upgrade" to another bios? Rarely (noit impossible tho) will a new bios version magically get you much higher overclocks or much lower volts.


----------



## moorhen2

Why do people have this obsession with updating to the newest bios, should only be done if the new bios addresses a known issue, if not, leave well alone. Flashing the bios is "Always at the users risk", but when it baulks the bios, they want to RMA.


----------



## LiveOrDie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> did you measure the voltage difference to confirm?
> 
> anyway - hypothetically... if you ignore the voltage difference (assuming the bios did not introduce instability of some kind), is it actually running hotter during a standard stress test due to the higher voltage? If not... and if the new bios solves a problem you had, don't worry. Basically, unless a new bios addresses/fixes a problem the kit has.. and the system has been running great, why "upgrade" to another bios? Rarely (noit impossible tho) will a new bios version magically get you much higher overclocks or much lower volts.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moorhen2*
> 
> Why do people have this obsession with updating to the newest bios, should only be done if the new bios addresses a known issue, if not, leave well alone. Flashing the bios is "Always at the users risk", but when it baulks the bios, they want to RMA.


I can confirm i flashed back to 802 and passed the same run on just 1.3v so seems 901 needs more VCORE to be stable at the same clocks i'n not sure how much more i only completed my stress run on 1.31v on 901, Also i updated because it had a bug fix related to the PCI-e slots so i thought it was a good idea.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moorhen2*
> 
> Why do people have this obsession with updating to the newest bios, should only be done if the new bios addresses a known issue, if not, leave well alone. Flashing the bios is "Always at the users risk", but when it baulks the bios, they want to RMA.


I agree 100%

and you have to redo all your saved overclocks !!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LiveOrDie*
> 
> I can confirm i flashed back to 802 and passed the same run on just 1.3v so seems 901 needs more VCORE to be stable at the same clocks i'n not sure how much more i only completed my stress run on 1.31v on 901, Also i updated because it had a bug fix related to the PCI-e slots so i thought it was a good idea.


the question is whether it runs cooler or hotter on 802 vs 901. the cpu does it's work with current (amps) not voltage, doing the same work at a lower voltage CAN run hotter than doing that same work at a higher voltage.


----------



## LiveOrDie

Well seems 1.3v is more stable on 802 but still not 100% I got up to 6 hours of linx before a BSOD this would normally happen in under a hour on 901.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LiveOrDie*
> 
> Well seems 1.3v is more stable on 802 but still not 100% I got up to 6 hours of linx before a BSOD this would normally happen in under a hour on 901.


Do you ever get time to use your system? You're becoming a cliché for why becoming over reliant on these synthetic benchmarks is a waste of time lol


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Do you ever get time to use your system? You're becoming a cliché for why becoming over reliant on these synthetic benchmarks is a waste of time lol


----------



## Pikaru

Was able to pass a run of Cinebench at the below:

http://valid.x86.fr/egi3cf

Also, could not changing the jet plate in the EK block cause me to see temps of 89c at 1.26v? Or just a really bad TIM job?


----------



## Zero989

http://valid.x86.fr/4knj16

I can go higher, but I'll upgrade the cooling before I do try


----------



## LiveOrDie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Do you ever get time to use your system? You're becoming a cliché for why becoming over reliant on these synthetic benchmarks is a waste of time lol


I always run long runs of linx its up to you if you don't agree just keep it to your self, plus I have more than 1 system so doesn't bother me.


----------



## ozzy1925

Is my cpu bad ?
http://valid.x86.fr/crjhfx
Dont want to try anymore benchmarks untill watercool it


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> Is my cpu bad ?
> http://valid.x86.fr/crjhfx
> Dont want to try anymore benchmarks untill watercool it


Why would you think it is bad?


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> Why would you think it is bad?


because according to asus oc guide :
CPU Frequency Voltage

5960X 4.6GHz 1.30V Good

5960X 4.5GHz 1.30V Average

5960X 4.4GHz 1.30V Fair

its between average and fair chip but it looks like it will fail if i try any benchmark


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> Why would you think it is bad?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> because according to asus oc guide :
> CPU Frequency Voltage
> 
> 5960X 4.6GHz 1.30V Good
> 
> 5960X 4.5GHz 1.30V Average
> 
> 5960X 4.4GHz 1.30V Fair
> 
> its between average and fair chip but it looks like it will fail if i try any benchmark
Click to expand...

That asus guide was for "Haswell-E" meaning the 5820K and 5930K lumped into it. JJ said expect the 5960x to clock about 200 mhz slower than a 5820k/5930k at the same voltages. I have an average chip and I do 1.35v @ 4.58Ghz and I'm pretty happy about that.


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> That asus guide was for "Haswell-E" meaning the 5820K and 5930K lumped into it. JJ said expect the 5960x to clock about 200 mhz slower than a 5820k/5930k at the same voltages. I have an average chip and I do 1.35v @ 4.58Ghz and I'm pretty happy about that.


ah didnt notice that .How can i set the clock speeds like yours ? i can only set to 44-45 etc.


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> ah didnt notice that .How can i set the clock speeds like yours ? i can only set to 44-45 etc.


Up the bclk. You will see it says 100.0 mine is currently at 101.2. I am slowly bumping it, because it has an effect on everything.


----------



## AHN JONG HYUN

5960X 4.7GHZ ASUS REAL BENCH STRESS TEST

RAM 16GB

15 MINUTES

CORE 47 1.296V (BIOS VOLTAGE)

CACHE 46

3200 16 16 16 36 2T

PASSED


----------



## Pikaru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AHN JONG HYUN*
> 
> 5960X 4.7GHZ ASUS REAL BENCH STRESS TEST
> 
> RAM 16GB
> 
> 15 MINUTES
> 
> CORE 47 1.296V (BIOS VOLTAGE)
> 
> CACHE 46
> 
> 3200 16 16 16 36 2T
> 
> PASSED


What cooling are you running? I'm trying to figure out why I'm getting Temps above 80c at 1.2v... got 840mm rad space.


----------



## AHN JONG HYUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pikaru*
> 
> What cooling are you running? I'm trying to figure out why I'm getting Temps above 80c at 1.2v... got 840mm rad space.


water clooing

mora 140mm * 9

http://www.ttorysystems.com/goods/view?no=680


----------



## LiveOrDie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AHN JONG HYUN*
> 
> 5960X 4.7GHZ ASUS REAL BENCH STRESS TEST
> 
> RAM 16GB
> 
> 15 MINUTES
> 
> CORE 47 1.296V (BIOS VOLTAGE)
> 
> CACHE 46
> 
> 3200 16 16 16 36 2T
> 
> PASSED


Realbench isn't reliable for testing a overclock.


----------



## AHN JONG HYUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LiveOrDie*
> 
> Realbench isn't reliable for testing a overclock.


so.. linx 0.6.4 passed

is it reliable ? ok?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AHN JONG HYUN*
> 
> 5960X 4.7GHZ ASUS REAL BENCH STRESS TEST
> 
> RAM 16GB
> 
> 15 MINUTES
> 
> CORE 47 1.296V (BIOS VOLTAGE)
> 
> CACHE 46
> 
> 3200 16 16 16 36 2T
> 
> PASSED


is that the same chip you posted earlier, or a new one?

@LiveOrDie - c'mon man, linX is not a good stressor of this architecture. PLease stop pushing linX on folks, it's pretty obvious you really do not know what these stress tests actually do.


----------



## LiveOrDie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AHN JONG HYUN*
> 
> so.. linx 0.6.4 passed
> 
> is it reliable ? ok?


Nice chip you have there and yer linx is more reliable than realbench if run for 8 hours a overclock can fail after the amount of time you tested it for, I tuned my oc with realbench and BF4 ended up giving me a BSOD so I don't use it any more.


----------



## AHN JONG HYUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> is that the same chip you posted earlier, or a new one?
> 
> @LiveOrDie - c'mon man, linX is not a good stressor of this architecture. PLease stop pushing linX on folks, it's pretty obvious you really do not know what these stress tests actually do.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> is that the same chip you posted earlier, or a new one?
> 
> @LiveOrDie - c'mon man, linX is not a good stressor of this architecture. PLease stop pushing linX on folks, it's pretty obvious you really do not know what these stress tests actually do.


new one ..

this chip is passed 4.9ghz..linx 0.6.4

and try 4.9ghz on realbench today..


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AHN JONG HYUN*
> 
> new one ..
> 
> this chip is passed 4.9ghz..linx 0.6.4
> 
> and try 4.9ghz on realbench today..


what happened to the last one?


----------



## AHN JONG HYUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LiveOrDie*
> 
> Nice chip you have there and yer linx is more reliable than realbench if run for 8 hours a overclock can fail after the amount of time you tested it for, I tuned my oc with realbench and BF4 ended up giving me a BSOD so I don't use it any more.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> what happened to the last one?


last one is arleady sold .


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AHN JONG HYUN*
> 
> last one is arleady sold .


cool


----------



## AHN JONG HYUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> cool


yep ..and waiting nvdia gm200 chip...

expected...


----------



## miyaspark

Question does it need to be a full core over clock or per core?


----------



## LiveOrDie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> is that the same chip you posted earlier, or a new one?
> 
> @LiveOrDie - c'mon man, linX is not a good stressor of this architecture. PLease stop pushing linX on folks, it's pretty obvious you really do not know what these stress tests actually do.


And where did I say for him to use linx I don't push it on any one bud so maybe read next time before talking crap.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AHN JONG HYUN*
> 
> new one ..
> 
> this chip is passed 4.9ghz..linx 0.6.4
> 
> and try 4.9ghz on realbench today..


Realbench is good for testing OCs that will be used for rendering etc - use away


----------



## Silent Scone

All I ever read is 'but Battlefield 4' isn't stable lol. Says more about the game than anything else. I noticed it's quite a good one for picking up BCLK instability though


----------



## nickolp1974

Been doing a bit more testing, not max OC but lowest volts running cine R15 @X45, scone how does yours compare??

http://s636.photobucket.com/user/nickolp1974/media/test2_zps611ab593.png.html


----------



## Silent Scone

Around 1730 I get with my 24/7 OC, will re-run this evening

That's with:

4.375 @ 1.185v

3.75 uncore @ 1.12v

C15-16-16-36 T2 3000 @ 1.35v

CR15 is pretty sensitive to cache and mem freq as you know bud. I'm certain I can run CR15 at 1.18v / 4.5 core if that's what your asking







Need around 1.24v for daily stability


----------



## BakerMan1971

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> All I ever read is 'but Battlefield 4' isn't stable lol. Says more about the game than anything else. I noticed it's quite a good one for picking up BCLK instability though


I don't know what it is about the Battlefield series, but they do seem to make a system show it's BSOD colours quite well.


----------



## nickolp1974

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Around 1730 I get with my 24/7 OC, will re-run this evening
> 
> That's with:
> 
> 4.375 @ 1.185v
> 
> 3.75 uncore @ 1.12v
> 
> C15-16-16-36 T2 3000 @ 1.35v
> 
> CR15 is pretty sensitive to cache and mem freq as you know bud. I'm certain I can run CR15 at 1.18v / 4.5 core if that's what your asking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Need around 1.24v for daily stability


Yeah just your lowest possible vcore for running cine at 4.5ghz,, everything else at default


----------



## vlps5122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickolp1974*
> 
> Yeah just your lowest possible vcore for running cine at 4.5ghz,, everything else at default


i needed 1.35v for 4.5 Cine


----------



## nickolp1974

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vlps5122*
> 
> i needed 1.35v for 4.5 Cine


Crikey, was that your first or second chip?? Did you have 2???


----------



## AHN JONG HYUN

i set lowest possible vcore for running 4.5ghz cine.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AHN JONG HYUN*
> 
> i set lowest possible vcore for running 4.5ghz cine.


Coretemp is wrong you do know that, right?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AHN JONG HYUN*
> 
> i set lowest possible vcore for running 4.5ghz cine.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


the question is could you get vlps's chip to do any better?


----------



## AHN JONG HYUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> the question is could you get vlps's chip to do any better?


i dont understand your question ...what is it mean vlps?


----------



## vlps5122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickolp1974*
> 
> Crikey, was that your first or second chip?? Did you have 2???


both are almost identical lol, i got the intel tuning plan also i might have to use with 1 of them in early january


----------



## vlps5122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Coretemp is wrong you do know that, right?


its not wrong but he should not be using rc6, causing bsods. rc7 works good for 5960x


----------



## AHN JONG HYUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vlps5122*
> 
> its not wrong but he should not be using rc6, causing bsods. rc7 works good for 5960x


really??

good information

thank you.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AHN JONG HYUN*
> 
> i dont understand your question ...what is it mean vlps?


vlps5122's chip.


----------



## AHN JONG HYUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> vlps5122's chip.


oh is the chip good.?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vlps5122*
> 
> its not wrong but he should not be using rc6, causing bsods. rc7 works good for 5960x


coretemp RC7 ?? where's that?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vlps5122*
> 
> its not wrong but he should not be using rc6, causing bsods. rc7 works good for 5960x


if it's not wrong the guy is living in an ice box.


----------



## AHN JONG HYUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> if it's not wrong the guy is living in an ice box.


very cold in my room









ice box


----------



## LiveOrDie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> All I ever read is 'but Battlefield 4' isn't stable lol. Says more about the game than anything else. I noticed it's quite a good one for picking up BCLK instability though


Yer BF4 does put a lot of load on your systems CPU and GPU its also good for memory stability the game will crash if your memory isn't stable lol this was the case with my old 4770K it didn't like 2400mhz memory i had to drop it down to 2133mhz.

Was thinking of picking up a 2nd 5930K to try my luck at a lower voltage overclock but not sure the money is there for just a extra 200mhz?


----------



## centvalny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AHN JONG HYUN*
> 
> i set lowest possible vcore for running 4.5ghz cine.


Good chip! Hope it can pass 5.5Ghz wall on cold


----------



## Pikaru

So... still trying to figure out what's up with my temps. It doesn't seem like what I should be seeing at 1.22v... Remounted and reapplied TIM twice. Am I just a horrible mounter/TIM guy?


----------



## AHN JONG HYUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *centvalny*
> 
> Good chip! Hope it can pass 5.5Ghz wall on cold


omg ~~!!

5.5ghz??? this is dream..
thank you..


----------



## devilhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AHN JONG HYUN*
> 
> i set lowest possible vcore for running 4.5ghz cine.


my is 4.5ghz lowest 1.13v :


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> coretemp RC7 ?? where's that?


RC7 works perfect. I don't know where I got it from, someone gave me a link in early Haswell-E days.

CoreTempRC7.zip 344k .zip file


----------



## vlps5122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> coretemp RC7 ?? where's that?


secret file =P develop never released it to public. the .rar of it can be foujnd here, post 5: http://www.overclock.net/t/1454285/anyone-have-core-temp-rc7/0_20

edit: zip right thee above me! ^


----------



## AHN JONG HYUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devilhead*
> 
> my is 4.5ghz lowest 1.13v :


great chip

how voltage stable 4.5ghz on real bench stress?


----------



## devilhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LiveOrDie*
> 
> Yer BF4 does put a lot of load on your systems CPU and GPU its also good for memory stability the game will crash if your memory isn't stable lol this was the case with my old 4770K it didn't like 2400mhz memory i had to drop it down to 2133mhz.
> 
> Was thinking of picking up a 2nd 5930K to try my luck at a lower voltage overclock but not sure the money is there for just a extra 200mhz?


on 5960X BF4 core usage is weak around 25%, i just see that core0 is reaching 45c, all others around 30-35 on 64 maps, on 32-16 maps cpu sits at 1200mhz. sometimes jumps to 4600mhz







with my old 3930K was always around 70-80% and all core's temps was around 60C


----------



## vlps5122

wow amazon is letting me return a 5960x i ordered in august for a replacement....5960x #3 here we go....all i want is 4.5 ghz at 1.35v......


----------



## devilhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AHN JONG HYUN*
> 
> great chip
> 
> how voltage stable 4.5ghz on real bench stress?


1.17v with 30C in loop







Realbech stable. That run in video was with colder air


----------



## AHN JONG HYUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devilhead*
> 
> 1.17v with 30C in loop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Realbech stable. That run in video was with colder air
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/quot
> 
> ok


----------



## devilhead

Temperature of my liquid, which is in my loop


----------



## AHN JONG HYUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devilhead*
> 
> Temperature of my liquid, which is in my loop


yep 1.175~1.19v 30c...


----------



## LiveOrDie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devilhead*
> 
> on 5960X BF4 core usage is weak around 25%, i just see that core0 is reaching 45c, all others around 30-35 on 64 maps, on 32-16 maps cpu sits at 1200mhz. sometimes jumps to 4600mhz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with my old 3930K was always around 70-80% and all core's temps was around 60C


Well you do have 2 extra cores so it mite even out more but the load on large maps with 64 players core usage will be a lot higher than what your seeing with the test your running at the moment.


----------



## nickolp1974

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vlps5122*
> 
> wow amazon is letting me return a 5960x i ordered in august for a replacement....5960x #3 here we go....all i want is 4.5 ghz at 1.35v......


Buy mine if you want!?


----------



## vlps5122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickolp1974*
> 
> Buy mine if you want!?


im broke right now with christmas presents for family and now i got $900 i gotta get refunded from microcenter cuz im gunna return the 2nd 5960x


----------



## Silent Scone

@nickolp1974

Just bumped the multi for this for 4.5. I'd imagine the score is suffering slighting as it's probably only just able


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> @nickolp1974
> Just bumped the multi for this for 4.5. I'd imagine the score is suffering slighting as it's probably only just able


I think I can do it at 1.15









BRB


----------



## Silent Scone

I could if I bothered to lower cache and memory, but I can't be arsed at the moment


----------



## Yuhfhrh

4.5GHz Core @ 1.15V
4.5GHz Cache @ 1.35V
Memory @ 2666MHz



I need 1.25V to be comfortably stable, so Cinebench is one of the weakest benchmarks I've used lol

Edit: And yet I can't bench at 4.8 like you SS. 4.7 is non-AVX stable at 1.375, but I can't run anything intensive at 4.8 without BSODs all over the place.
(Can I call you SS? I'm going to call you SS.)


----------



## Jpmboy

way back at launch, mydog and I had a "who can do R15 at 4.0 or higher with 1.000V". was fun (both cpus could)


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> way back at launch, mydog and I had a "who can do R15 at 4.0 or higher with 1.000V". was fun (both cpus could)


I wonder if intel will do a "devil's canyon" of Haswell-E before Broadwell-E launches. Imagine a 5960X version of the 4790k...


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> 4.5GHz Core @ 1.15V
> 4.5GHz Cache @ 1.35V
> Memory @ 2666MHz
> 
> 
> 
> I need 1.25V to be comfortably stable, so Cinebench is one of the weakest benchmarks I've used lol
> 
> Edit: And yet I can't bench at 4.8 like you SS. 4.7 is non-AVX stable at 1.375, but I can't run anything intensive at 4.8 without BSODs all over the place.
> (Can I call you SS? I'm going to call you SS.)


Yeah just as long as people realise I'm not a Nazi lol. I might be able to go lower, but that took me two runs as it closed prematurely first time







. hence why I said barely able. Lowering the memory frequency below 3000 would probably help quite a bit

Weird how you're not able to bench at 4.8, 4.8 is pretty easy for this chip, 4.86 can be problematic on certain benchmarks without more vcore than I'm willing to give it.

You can see how cache happy C15R is though by your score


----------



## xarot

So I used my Tuning Plan and got my new 5960X from Intel today. Things got a bit more interesting since last chip, which was able to even BOOT into Windows at max. 4.5 [email protected], this one booted 4.7 [email protected] and [email protected] Cinebench ran fine [email protected] V. Didn't test much else yet though, but seems far more promising. I was really frustrated getting a bad chip for 1000 € first time, it seems the tuning plan could really pay off sometimes. This new one might not be the best one but much, much better.

http://valid.x86.fr/q0ybrn


Old one didn't really budge beyond 4.1 GHz in stability tests and 4.0 already required around 1.295 V.









I took apart my custom loop so using only 360mm AIO now, so looking forward to get something like 4.2 - 4.3 with low voltage out of this chip, more than that and the temps probably get through the roof.


----------



## AHN JONG HYUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> 4.5GHz Core @ 1.15V
> 4.5GHz Cache @ 1.35V
> Memory @ 2666MHz
> 
> 
> 
> I need 1.25V to be comfortably stable, so Cinebench is one of the weakest benchmarks I've used lol
> 
> Edit: And yet I can't bench at 4.8 like you SS. 4.7 is non-AVX stable at 1.375, but I can't run anything intensive at 4.8 without BSODs all over the place.
> (Can I call you SS? I'm going to call you SS.)


too many voltage to stable 4.5ghz

me lowest voltage 1.15v for cine r 15...4,5ghz

and i needed 1.175v~1.19v to stable 4.5ghz

and i needed 1.296v to stable 4.7ghz

and i needed 1.381v to stable 4.8ghz

try again









i think that your chip is better than my chip..


----------



## AHN JONG HYUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> way back at launch, mydog and I had a "who can do R15 at 4.0 or higher with 1.000V". was fun (both cpus could)












funny competition~


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AHN JONG HYUN*
> 
> too many voltage to stable 4.5ghz
> 
> me lowest voltage 1.15v for cine r 15...4,5ghz
> 
> and i needed 1.175v~1.19v to stable 4.5ghz
> 
> and i needed 1.296v to stable 4.7ghz
> 
> and i needed 1.381v to stable 4.8ghz
> 
> try again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i think that your chip is better than my chip..


I've tried again and again.

r15 4.5GHz 1.15V

4.5 Stable 1.25V

4.6 Stable 1.3V

4.7 Stable 1.375V

4.8 Unstable.


----------



## AHN JONG HYUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> I've tried again and again.
> 
> r15 4.5GHz 1.15V
> 
> 4.5 Stable 1.25V
> 
> 4.6 Stable 1.3V
> 
> 4.7 Stable 1.375V
> 
> 4.8 Unstable.


really? hm...

do you know vid??

how vid?

and my freind success 4.5ghz r15 1.16 and success 4.9 stable 1,42v ...


----------



## AHN JONG HYUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> I've tried again and again.
> 
> r15 4.5GHz 1.15V
> 
> 4.5 Stable 1.25V
> 
> 4.6 Stable 1.3V
> 
> 4.7 Stable 1.375V
> 
> 4.8 Unstable.


What program did you stable 5960x?

real bench stress test?

try again

core 4.5ghz 1.19v
cache 4.0ghz 1.21v
sa 1.03v (me 3200mhz overclocking)
input 1.85~2v


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xarot*
> 
> So I used my Tuning Plan and got my new 5960X from Intel today. Things got a bit more interesting since last chip, which was able to even BOOT into Windows at max. 4.5 [email protected], this one booted 4.7 [email protected] and [email protected] Cinebench ran fine [email protected] V. Didn't test much else yet though, but seems far more promising. I was really frustrated getting a bad chip for 1000 € first time, it seems the tuning plan could really pay off sometimes. This new one might not be the best one but much, much better.
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/q0ybrn
> 
> 
> Old one didn't really budge beyond 4.1 GHz in stability tests and 4.0 already required around 1.295 V.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I took apart my custom loop so using only 360mm AIO now, so looking forward to get something like 4.2 - 4.3 with low voltage out of this chip, more than that and the temps probably get through the roof.


How long did it take them to get you your CPU... From the time you started the process? I'm gonna have to go through it first of next month.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AHN JONG HYUN*
> 
> What program did you stable 5960x?
> 
> real bench stress test?
> 
> try again
> 
> core 4.5ghz 1.19v
> cache 4.0ghz 1.21v
> input 1.85~2v


I've spent many hours trying.

Real bench, Aida64, Intel XTU, and LinX 0.6.4. I get errors in Aida/Linx after ~an hour if I drop below 1.225V for 4.5GHz.


----------



## AHN JONG HYUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> I've spent many hours trying.
> 
> Real bench, Aida64, Intel XTU, and LinX 0.6.4. I get errors in Aida/Linx after ~an hour if I drop below 1.225V for 4.5GHz.


ok

me passed aida64,xtu,linx 0.6.4

and I will try real bench today...

15min ? 1hour?

how?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> How long did it take them to get you your CPU... From the time you started the process? I'm gonna have to go through it first of next month.


when i had to RMA my chip the same day they got my chip for RMA they shipped a new one out the same day with 1 day shipping.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AHN JONG HYUN*
> 
> ok
> 
> me passed aida64,xtu,linx 0.6.4
> 
> and I will try real bench today...
> 
> 15min ? 1hour?
> 
> how?


2 hours is what I tested


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> when i had to RMA my chip the same day they got my chip for RMA they shipped a new one out the same day with 1 day shipping.


Thats what I'm talking about... I'll ship this bish back USPS next day and get it back LOL... Im dying with this G3258


----------



## AHN JONG HYUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> 2 hours is what I tested


ok~


----------



## LiveOrDie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AHN JONG HYUN*
> 
> ok
> 
> me passed aida64,xtu,linx 0.6.4
> 
> and I will try real bench today...
> 
> 15min ? 1hour?
> 
> how?


If you can pass linx 0.6.4 realbench wont have any problem running just saying linx 0.6.4 requires more voltage than realbench does, I'm not forcing any one to run linx but i normally run it for around 8 hours i have had BSODs after 4 hours before.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AHN JONG HYUN*
> 
> ok~


LinX 0.6.4 seemed the hardest to pass for me. 10 runs using the max problem size. Realbench was usually easy.


----------



## rt123

Linpack is even worse than Linx.


----------



## AHN JONG HYUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LiveOrDie*
> 
> If you can pass linx 0.6.4 realbench wont have any problem running just saying linx 0.6.4 requires more voltage than realbench does, I'm not forcing any one to run linx but i normally run it for around 8 hours i have had BSODs after 4 hours before.


yep~i arleady passed 4.9ghz linx 0.6.4

and i never see bsod ...since passing linx 0.6.4

but i could not pass 4.9ghz real bench stress test..by same setting(core voltage)


----------



## LiveOrDie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AHN JONG HYUN*
> 
> yep~i arleady passed 4.9ghz linx 0.6.4
> 
> and i never see bsod ...since passing linx 0.6.4
> 
> but i could not pass 4.9ghz real bench stress test..by same setting(core voltage)


How long did u run Linx for? and do you have your cache overclock as well?


----------



## AHN JONG HYUN

h
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LiveOrDie*
> 
> How long did u run Linx for? and do you have your cache overclock as well?


core 4.9ghz
uncore 4.2ghz

1h 24m test..

after passing linx 0/6/4

i got 1986cb cine r 15...


----------



## LiveOrDie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AHN JONG HYUN*
> 
> h
> core 4.9ghz
> uncore 4.2ghz
> 
> 1h 24m test..
> 
> after passing linx 0/6/4
> 
> i got 1986cb cine r 15...


It mite be your uncore that isn't stable you should always test in stages Core 1st then once you know your core is stable do cache then memory, Also 1h and 24min isn't long enough problems can show after 4 hours of Linx.


----------



## AHN JONG HYUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LiveOrDie*
> 
> It mite be your uncore that isn't stable you should always test in stages Core 1st then once you know your core is stable do cache then memory, Also 1h and 24min isn't long enough problems can show after 4 hours of Linx.


hmm,,

how did you stable uncore?

can you recommend ?

thank you


----------



## LiveOrDie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AHN JONG HYUN*
> 
> hmm,,
> 
> how did you stable uncore?
> 
> can you recommend ?
> 
> thank you


i haven't looked into uncore/cache overclocking because it show little boost for performance but i know Aida64 has a cache test any high memory stress tests show work.


----------



## shadow85

Hey guys finally got my X99S rig up and running after having to RMA the motherboard for booting issues.

Now it booted normally, but when I loaded windows 8.1 x64 from my SSD I used on the old rig, everything was fine for about 40 seconds then I started getting massive lag and freezes in Windows.

I updated MSI X99S Gaming 7 BIOS to latest, but I still get the lag/freezing.

NowvI suspected CoreTemp to be the culprit because when I load CT RC6 the lag/freezing starts about 40 seconds later. If I don't load CT RC6 my computer won't freeze and seems to run normally.

Did anyone else have this problem, I am using i7-5930K btw. What other cpu temperature reading software can I use for haswell-e?


----------



## greg1184

Check out this deal, I am looking at jumping on it:



There are other combos deals with the 5930/5960 and other gskill ram, but this seemed like the best deal by far. It is probably as cheap as these DDR4 memory will get.

I debated whether to get a 5930k, but I currently have 1 780ti and would probably wouldnt do more than 3x sli in the long run. If I ever did 4x sli I would probably sell the 5820 and then purchase either the 5930 or whatever is out at the time I do it.


----------



## Agenesis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greg1184*
> 
> Check out this deal, I am looking at jumping on it:
> 
> 
> 
> There are other combos deals with the 5930/5960 and other gskill ram, but this seemed like the best deal by far. It is probably as cheap as these DDR4 memory will get.
> 
> I debated whether to get a 5930k, but I currently have 1 780ti and would probably wouldnt do more than 3x sli in the long run. If I ever did 4x sli I would probably sell the 5820 and then purchase either the 5930 or whatever is out at the time I do it.


Get a discover card and price match Microcenter's $300. There's also a sign up bonus for getting $150 back for spending $750.

I wouldn't get blue ram unless you were doing a blue build. There's only one blue x99 mobo and it's made by ASRock. It's superficial yes but if you don't care about aesthetics crucial offers green ram for $50 /4gb.


----------



## greg1184

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agenesis*
> 
> Get a discover card and price match Microcenter's $300. There's also a sign up bonus for getting $150 back for spending $750.
> 
> I wouldn't get blue ram unless you were doing a blue build. There's only one blue x99 mobo and it's made by ASRock. It's superficial yes but if you don't care about aesthetics crucial offers green ram for $50 /4gb.


I already have a Discover card (It really is amazing card). I plan on using my newegg card for 12 month no payments/interest and pay it off for whatever build i end up getting.

I am roughly planning on getting the ASUS deluxe, which is a white themed motherboard with some light blue on it. The case is the Phanteks Enthoo Primo White. I may make some combination of blue and green build. Maybe blue background with green colored water and/or tubing.

I will look into the microcenter thing but the nearest one is more than 2 1/2 hours away.


----------



## AHN JONG HYUN

5960x 4.8ghz real bench 2.41

16gb 15minutes

warming up success


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AHN JONG HYUN*
> 
> 5960x 4.8ghz real bench 2.41
> core 4.8ghz
> uncore 4.2ghz
> 16gb 15minutes
> 
> warming up~
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


if you can pass 1 to 2 hours make sure you keep this one


----------



## AHN JONG HYUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> if you can pass 1 to 2 hours make sure you keep this one


yes

arleady trying 1hour test..


----------



## xarot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> How long did it take them to get you your CPU... From the time you started the process? I'm gonna have to go through it first of next month.


I got the confirmation to ship the chip to Intel on 5th Dec, sent it on 9th Dec and had a new chip on 12th Dec.


----------



## AHN JONG HYUN

5960x 4.8ghz 1hour test passed


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AHN JONG HYUN*
> 
> 5960x 4.8ghz 1hour test passed


just curious - what does 4.8 score in XTU benchmark?


----------



## Agenesis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greg1184*
> 
> I already have a Discover card (It really is amazing card). I plan on using my newegg card for 12 month no payments/interest and pay it off for whatever build i end up getting.
> 
> I am roughly planning on getting the ASUS deluxe, which is a white themed motherboard with some light blue on it. The case is the Phanteks Enthoo Primo White. I may make some combination of blue and green build. Maybe blue background with green colored water and/or tubing.
> 
> I will look into the microcenter thing but the nearest one is more than 2 1/2 hours away.


Discover has a price protection program. Buy the processor from Tigerdirect or anywhere that doesn't change tax without coupons or combos then price match it with microcenter.

$390 - $90 (Price match) - $40 (Discover/Shop Discover 10% cashback) = $260 5820k.


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greg1184*
> 
> I already have a Discover card (It really is amazing card). I plan on using my newegg card for 12 month no payments/interest and pay it off for whatever build i end up getting.
> 
> I am roughly planning on getting the ASUS deluxe, which is a white themed motherboard with some light blue on it. The case is the Phanteks Enthoo Primo White. I may make some combination of blue and green build. Maybe blue background with green colored water and/or tubing.
> 
> I will look into the microcenter thing but the nearest one is more than 2 1/2 hours away.


Great board! Check my sig ;-).

Lemme know if you have sny questions. I love mine


----------



## Nizzen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AHN JONG HYUN*
> 
> 5960x 4.8ghz 1hour test passed


Nice result!

Do you use chilled water?

Chilled water is essential for me (wintertime in Norway) for benching over 4800mhz. Radiator out of the window







When the water is chilled, my 5960x needs less vcore to be stable.


----------



## AHN JONG HYUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nizzen*
> 
> Nice result!
> 
> Do you use chilled water?
> 
> Chilled water is essential for me (wintertime in Norway) for benching over 4800mhz. Radiator out of the window
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When the water is chilled, my 5960x needs less vcore to be stable.


yep mora3 radiator out of the window..


----------



## AHN JONG HYUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> just curious - what does 4.8 score in XTU benchmark?


i didnt 4.8ghz xtu

and my best score 2499 4.9ghz


----------



## Silent Scone

4.9 for benching on ambient is pretty damn fine. Only taken you what, 4 CPUS?


----------



## AHN JONG HYUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> 4.9 for benching on ambient is pretty damn fine. Only taken you what, 4 CPUS?


i dont understand your joke.


----------



## tistou77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AHN JONG HYUN*
> 
> yep mora3 radiator out of the window..


You have what fans with the MORA 3?

Thanks


----------



## AHN JONG HYUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tistou77*
> 
> You have what fans with the MORA 3?
> 
> Thanks


xspc 140mm 9 fans


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AHN JONG HYUN*
> 
> i didnt 4.8ghz xtu
> 
> and my best score 2499 4.9ghz


strange. I'm getting 2489 at only 4.7? And XTU really doesn't respond to memory frequency all that much.










anyway - try not to kill those great chips you seem to keep finding.


----------



## AHN JONG HYUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> strange. I'm getting 2489 at only 4.7?


yep

so tomorrow test on win 8.1









my friend 4.9ghz get 2460 score on win7


----------



## LiveOrDie

8 hour pass on 4.4Ghz @ 1.26v i need 1.31v for 4.5Ghz i'm thinking of getting a new chip to try for a better OC thoughts?


----------



## AHN JONG HYUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> strange. I'm getting 2489 at only 4.7? And XTU really doesn't respond to memory frequency all that much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyway - try not to kill those great chips you seem to keep finding.


oh good information:thumb:.


----------



## e6800xe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LiveOrDie*
> 
> 8 hour pass on 4.4Ghz @ 1.26v i need 1.31v for 4.5Ghz i'm thinking of getting a new chip to try for a better OC thoughts?


you can try
but the chip u got is very good, and your temps are very good. [email protected] is definitely upper tier


----------



## greg1184

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agenesis*
> 
> Discover has a price protection program. Buy the processor from Tigerdirect or anywhere that doesn't change tax without coupons or combos then price match it with microcenter.
> 
> $390 - $90 (Price match) - $40 (Discover/Shop Discover 10% cashback) = $260 5820k.


Wow that sounds great. I am tempted to get the 5930 now for 499.


----------



## xarot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LiveOrDie*
> 
> 8 hour pass on 4.4Ghz @ 1.26v i need 1.31v for 4.5Ghz i'm thinking of getting a new chip to try for a better OC thoughts?


If you've got the time and funds, then why not...but not worth the hassle IMO.


----------



## Pikaru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LiveOrDie*
> 
> 8 hour pass on 4.4Ghz @ 1.26v i need 1.31v for 4.5Ghz i'm thinking of getting a new chip to try for a better OC thoughts?


What cooling setup are you running? What's your ambient, etc.? I'm desperate to find out if my temps are normal or if I just need to keep remounting. I'm tired of wasting TIM...


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pikaru*
> 
> What cooling setup are you running? What's your ambient, etc.? I'm desperate to find out if my temps are normal or if I just need to keep remounting. I'm tired of wasting TIM...


hey bro - the temperatures that chip is hitting do seem high based on what you last posted (and PM'd). Hard to know why from here.


----------



## Pikaru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Pikaru*
> 
> What cooling setup are you running? What's your ambient, etc.? I'm desperate to find out if my temps are normal or if I just need to keep remounting. I'm tired of wasting TIM...
> 
> 
> 
> hey bro - the temperatures that chip is hitting do seem high based on what you last posted (and PM'd). Hard to know why from here.
Click to expand...

I'm going to just drain the loop when my strix blocks come in and then just do a proper remount that way.


----------



## greg1184

Anyone use the Crucial Balistix Sport for their builds? Looks like they have the most reasonable prices for DDR4


----------



## HyperC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greg1184*
> 
> Anyone use the Crucial Balistix Sport for their builds? Looks like they have the most reasonable prices for DDR4


Yes this kit and they overclock pretty good although I have not pushed past 2666 http://www.microcenter.com/product/437032/Ballistix_Sport_16GB_KIT_(4GBx4)_DDR4-2400_PC4-19200_Desktop_Memory_Module_Kit


----------



## greg1184

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyperC*
> 
> Yes this kit and they overclock pretty good although I have not pushed past 2666 http://www.microcenter.com/product/437032/Ballistix_Sport_16GB_KIT_(4GBx4)_DDR4-2400_PC4-19200_Desktop_Memory_Module_Kit


Ok cool. I am looking at getting the 8GBx2 kit. With the plan to get another one eventually.


----------



## vlps5122

posting from my 3rd 5960x, wish me luck with this one. if one good thing has come from this ive become extremely efficient at draining/refilling 1800mm of radiator (about 1 gallon of water)


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vlps5122*
> 
> posting from my 3rd 5960x, wish me luck with this one. if one good thing has come from this ive become extremely efficient at draining/refilling 1800mm of radiator (about 1 gallon of water)


glhf


----------



## LiveOrDie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pikaru*
> 
> What cooling setup are you running? What's your ambient, etc.? I'm desperate to find out if my temps are normal or if I just need to keep remounting. I'm tired of wasting TIM...


My cooling details are in my sig my ambient is around 27c its summer over here, What temps are you getting?


----------



## vlps5122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> glhf


stable at 4.5 core 4.5 cache less than 1.4v on each, ill take it. cinebench 4.5 ghz at 1.25v (previous 2 were 1.35v)


----------



## Pikaru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LiveOrDie*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Pikaru*
> 
> What cooling setup are you running? What's your ambient, etc.? I'm desperate to find out if my temps are normal or if I just need to keep remounting. I'm tired of wasting TIM...
> 
> 
> 
> My cooling details are in my sig my ambient is around 27c its summer over here, What temps are you getting?
Click to expand...

My ambient is 24c. At 1.24v I'm getting Temps above 80c. Idling between 39 and 50c


----------



## shadow85

Help me overclock please. I just tried my first x99 OC with X99S Gaming 7, i7-5930K

Currently @ 4.4GHz 1.3 vCore
Fixed Cpu Ratio
Only changed CPU Ratio to 44, XMP 1, Cpu core voltage 1.3, didn't touch anything else

Seems to be stable with XTU.
Idle on stock cpu was 29-36, load 55-60
With this over clock idle ~50， load 75-80

What can I fine tune to get stable 4.4 and lower idle temps/load temps?

Do i need to change cpu ring ratio, cpu ring voltage, Cpu input voltage, cpu ratio fixed to dynamic etc.?

How can I get better results here?


----------



## Boxlid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadow85*
> 
> Help me overclock please. I just tried my first x99 OC with X99S Gaming 7, i7-5930K
> 
> Currently @ 4.4GHz 1.3 vCore
> Fixed Cpu Ratio
> Only changed CPU Ratio to 44, XMP 1, Cpu core voltage 1.3, didn't touch anything else
> 
> Seems to be stable with XTU.
> Idle on stock cpu was 29-36, load 55-60
> With this over clock idle ~50， load 75-80
> 
> What can I fine tune to get stable 4.4 and lower idle temps/load temps?
> 
> Do i need to change cpu ring ratio, cpu ring voltage, Cpu input voltage, cpu ratio fixed to dynamic etc.?
> 
> How can I get better results here?


What form of cooling are you using and what is your setting for vin?


----------



## shadow85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boxlid*
> 
> What form of cooling are you using and what is your setting for vin?


Using swiftech H240-X. I managed to lower idle temps by changing Cpu Ratio from 'fixed' to 'dynamic'.

All other settings/voltages are stock. I only changed Cpu core to 1.3 and Xmp profile to 1.


----------



## LiveOrDie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pikaru*
> 
> My ambient is 24c. At 1.24v I'm getting Temps above 80c. Idling between 39 and 50c


What stress tests are you running to see those temps also my CPU idles around 27c-33 with my ambient of 27c, what CPU block are you running?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadow85*
> 
> Help me overclock please. I just tried my first x99 OC with X99S Gaming 7, i7-5930K
> 
> Currently @ 4.4GHz 1.3 vCore
> Fixed Cpu Ratio
> Only changed CPU Ratio to 44, XMP 1, Cpu core voltage 1.3, didn't touch anything else
> 
> Seems to be stable with XTU.
> Idle on stock cpu was 29-36, load 55-60
> With this over clock idle ~50， load 75-80
> 
> What can I fine tune to get stable 4.4 and lower idle temps/load temps?
> 
> Do i need to change cpu ring ratio, cpu ring voltage, Cpu input voltage, cpu ratio fixed to dynamic etc.?
> 
> How can I get better results here?


I tell this to every one never set XMP or overclock your uncore when testing a core overclock or you wont know whats making your system unstable do 1 at a time, leave memory on auto to refine your 4.4Ghz overclock start at a vcore of 1.24v run your stress test for a hour if its unstable then start increasing the vcore by 0.01v each time until you can pass the hour test then run a 6-8 hour test to confirm long term stability .


----------



## Pikaru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LiveOrDie*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Pikaru*
> 
> My ambient is 24c. At 1.24v I'm getting Temps above 80c. Idling between 39 and 50c
> 
> 
> 
> What stress tests are you running to see those temps also my CPU idles around 27c-33 with my ambient of 27c, what CPU block are you running?
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *shadow85*
> 
> Help me overclock please. I just tried my first x99 OC with X99S Gaming 7, i7-5930K
> 
> Currently @ 4.4GHz 1.3 vCore
> Fixed Cpu Ratio
> Only changed CPU Ratio to 44, XMP 1, Cpu core voltage 1.3, didn't touch anything else
> 
> Seems to be stable with XTU.
> Idle on stock cpu was 29-36, load 55-60
> With this over clock idle ~50， load 75-80
> 
> What can I fine tune to get stable 4.4 and lower idle temps/load temps?
> 
> Do i need to change cpu ring ratio, cpu ring voltage, Cpu input voltage, cpu ratio fixed to dynamic etc.?
> 
> How can I get better results here?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Running EK Supremacy EVO and I'm just using cinebench. Anything else brings Temps over 90


----------



## AHN JONG HYUN

5960x 4.9ghz xtu 2614 mark

http://hwbot.org/submission/2699263_askgod1980_xtu_core_i7_5960x_2614_marks


----------



## shadow85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LiveOrDie*
> 
> What stress tests are you running to see those temps also my CPU idles around 27c-33 with my ambient of 27c, what CPU block are you running?
> I tell this to every one never set XMP or overclock your uncore when testing a core overclock or you wont know whats making your system unstable do 1 at a time, leave memory on auto to refine your 4.4Ghz overclock start at a vcore of 1.24v run your stress test for a hour if its unstable then start increasing the vcore by 0.01v each time until you can pass the hour test then run a 6-8 hour test to confirm long term stability .


Ok but my Ram is rated at 2400MHz, and XMP sets it to that. Anyways, I tried 1.25,1.275,1.28, and 1.285 vcore but none of them seem stable, I got BSODS vey early, sometimes before Windows loaded.

Guess I'll try 1.29 next. Is this voltage bad or average for 4.4 GHz on 5930k?


----------



## Aluc13

Anyone can help? I plugged the 8 pin cpu power connector and plugged in an extra 4 pin cpu onto the motherboard. When i try to plug the other end to powersupply it wont go in at all. The other end is 4+4 and the little notch on the top is stopping it from going further into the power supply. Anyone know what to do or faced this situation?


----------



## Boxlid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadow85*
> 
> Using swiftech H240-X. I managed to lower idle temps by changing Cpu Ratio from 'fixed' to 'dynamic'.
> 
> All other settings/voltages are stock. I only changed Cpu core to 1.3 and Xmp profile to 1.


I would make sure the vin (or vccin on some boards, but main cpu input voltage), stays as low as possible (around 1.8 to 2v somewhere for 5960X), but it really sounds like improper amount of TIM or bad pattern. I'm using the evo block (nickel, all metal and no plastic/plexi) + MX-4, and @ 1.35v and 4.5ghz my max temp is about 71C so far at 22.2C ambient. It took me quite a few mounts to get the right amount of TIM and right pattern for lowest temps. Small line segment (north-south) ended up having best results for me with MX-4. Clean, reapply TIM, and run x264 at stock speed/settings a couple times to figure out how much/what pattern you need by comparing the temps. Fortunately it's easy to remount 2011-3 blocks/sinks. These cpus are a bit more picky about the amount of thermal compared to the older ones.


----------



## Boxlid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aluc13*
> 
> Anyone can help? I plugged the 8 pin cpu power connector and plugged in an extra 4 pin cpu onto the motherboard. When i try to plug the other end to powersupply it wont go in at all. The other end is 4+4 and the little notch on the top is stopping it from going further into the power supply. Anyone know what to do or faced this situation?


Sure you don't have it backwards? Usually they take a 8pin + 4+4pin on the board now lol.


----------



## Aluc13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boxlid*
> 
> Sure you don't have it backwards? Usually the 4+4 goes to the board on the PSUs I've seen lol


I have two of the cpu connectors. I plugged an 8 pin and have another 4pin on motherboard that I plugged into. This is my first time building on my own though. Should the 4+4 always go to motherboard?


----------



## LiveOrDie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pikaru*
> 
> Running EK Supremacy EVO and I'm just using cinebench. Anything else brings Temps over 90


You mite need to pull apart your waterblock the jet plate mite be installed wrong you will have to make sure its install in the right direction a guy over on the ROG forum had the same problem with his EVO.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadow85*
> 
> Ok but my Ram is rated at 2400MHz, and XMP sets it to that. Anyways, I tried 1.25,1.275,1.28, and 1.285 vcore but none of them seem stable, I got BSODS vey early, sometimes before Windows loaded.
> 
> Guess I'll try 1.29 next. Is this voltage bad or average for 4.4 GHz on 5930k?


Your ram should be fine but 2400Mhz is still classed as a overclock, My chip is average i need 1.26v for 4.4Ghz and 1.31v for 4.5Ghz what stress test programs are you testing with to start with?


----------



## Pikaru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LiveOrDie*
> 
> You mite need to pull apart your waterblock the jet plate mite be installed wrong you will have to make sure its install in the right direction a guy over on the ROG forum had the same problem with his EVO.
> Your ram should be fine but 2400Mhz is still classed as a overclock, My chip is average i need 1.26v for 4.4Ghz and 1.31v for 4.5Ghz what stress test programs are you testing with to start with?


Could you show me the thread? I haven't changed the jetplate, so that could be it, but I didn't think it would make such a huge difference.


----------



## LiveOrDie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pikaru*
> 
> Could you show me the thread? I haven't changed the jetplate, so that could be it, but I didn't think it would make such a huge difference.


No the problem isn't with the type of plate the problem is with how EK installed it even know they passed QC which is only leak testing the plate could still be installed in the wrong way. Post #24 http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?54169-bad-5930k&p=453565&viewfull=1#post453565


----------



## Boxlid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aluc13*
> 
> I have two of the cpu connectors. I plugged an 8 pin and have another 4pin on motherboard that I plugged into. This is my first time building on my own though. Should the 4+4 always go to motherboard?


Usually yes, usually two 8pins are on the board, but one's the 4+4 with both 4's plugged in together. Usually if the psu isn't fully modular, both the cpu cables will be permanently on there already. Your board might be different though, two 8pins is 600W, so a little overkill. I could see some boards only using a 8pin + 1of2 4pin for 450W.


----------



## Aluc13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boxlid*
> 
> Usually yes, usually two 8pins are on the board, but one's the 4+4 with both 4's plugged in together. Usually if the psu isn't fully modular, both the cpu cables will be permanently on there already. Your board might be different though, two 8pins is 600W, so a little overkill. I could see some boards only using a 8pin + 1of2 4pin for 450W.


yeah, that's what I meant. I was going to install an 8 and a 4 like you said. But...when I tried to plug it into motherboard the little clip on the top would not go in.


----------



## Boxlid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aluc13*
> 
> yeah, that's what I meant. I was going to install an 8 and a 4 like you said. But...when I tried to plug it into motherboard the little clip on the top would not go in.


They can be a pain to get locked on sometimes. Don't worry if you can't get it locked, just make sure it's in there if clocking to help with stability.


----------



## Aluc13

Yeah, i just used the 4+4 on mobo and 8 pin on psu. I didnt use the extra 4 pin on my motherboard. Im guessing thats for serious overclocking.
Good news is that it is up and running. I'm curious if i should update bios though. Never done it before.


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

A while back, I had heard of people saying that some clocks weren't stable, while others were, like Multiplier 45 wouldn't work, but 46 would. Has anyone heard of that or experienced that? I don't want to admit that my CPU isn't as good as I would like for it to be, lol.

Also, I think the issues are with the Supremacy EVO blocks themselves. I have 2 Supremacy blocks and a Supremacy EVO block, and the EVO gets worse temps that the regular supremacy.


----------



## xarot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vlps5122*
> 
> posting from my 3rd 5960x, wish me luck with this one. if one good thing has come from this ive become extremely efficient at draining/refilling 1800mm of radiator (about 1 gallon of water)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vlps5122*
> 
> stable at 4.5 core 4.5 cache less than 1.4v on each, ill take it. cinebench 4.5 ghz at 1.25v (previous 2 were 1.35v)


Same as mine for the CB part. What batch did you get? I think mine's probably quite new..L430B989.

I liked Koolance QDCs when I swapped CPUs more often..but I understand not everyone wants to use them. Would've saved you the draining part though.









Another validation for my chip, I didn't dare to try 1.4 V on AIO. Very happy so far with this chip, 4.3 GHz @ 1.23 V. I can't run AVX2 very long though as the temps get out of control immediately, so unsure if it's 'fully' stable.

http://valid.x86.fr/0uusvn


----------



## shadow85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boxlid*
> 
> I would make sure the vin (or vccin on some boards, but main cpu input voltage), stays as low as possible (around 1.8 to 2v somewhere for 5960X), but it really sounds like improper amount of TIM or bad pattern. I'm using the evo block (nickel, all metal and no plastic/plexi) + MX-4, and @ 1.35v and 4.5ghz my max temp is about 71C so far at 22.2C ambient. It took me quite a few mounts to get the right amount of TIM and right pattern for lowest temps. Small line segment (north-south) ended up having best results for me with MX-4. Clean, reapply TIM, and run x264 at stock speed/settings a couple times to figure out how much/what pattern you need by comparing the temps. Fortunately it's easy to remount 2011-3 blocks/sinks. These cpus are a bit more picky about the amount of thermal compared to the older ones.


Damm I really hate taking of thr block and re-installing it. Something I'll have to do next weekend koz it ends up taking me ages to do just that lol, im pretty slow.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LiveOrDie*
> 
> You mite need to pull apart your waterblock the jet plate mite be installed wrong you will have to make sure its install in the right direction a guy over on the ROG forum had the same problem with his EVO.
> Your ram should be fine but 2400Mhz is still classed as a overclock, My chip is average i need 1.26v for 4.4Ghz and 1.31v for 4.5Ghz what stress test programs are you testing with to start with?


It seems my 4.4GHz 1.3v is still not stable, i just got a BSOD after 15 mins of Left 4 Dead 2.


----------



## LiveOrDie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadow85*
> 
> Damm I really hate taking of thr block and re-installing it. Something I'll have to do next weekend koz it ends up taking me ages to do just that lol, im pretty slow.
> It seems my 4.4GHz 1.3v is still not stable, i just got a BSOD after 15 mins of Left 4 Dead 2.


Download realbench and run the stress test selected on the mount of memory you have, What else are you changing just the core to 44 and the vcore to 1.3v?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xarot*
> 
> Same as mine for the CB part. What batch did you get? I think mine's probably quite new..L430B989.
> 
> I liked Koolance QDCs when I swapped CPUs more often..but I understand not everyone wants to use them. Would've saved you the draining part though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another validation for my chip, I didn't dare to try 1.4 V on AIO. Very happy so far with this chip, 4.3 GHz @ 1.23 V. I can't run AVX2 very long though as the temps get out of control immediately, so unsure if it's 'fully' stable.
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/0uusvn


What AVX2 stress test where you testing with Prime95?


----------



## shadow85

Yes I only changed to 44 and 1.3v

I thought this might be enough for to start with.

Do I need to disable EIST, Intel Turbo boost, or enhanced turbo?

And when do I start changing the ring voltage or vciin.


----------



## shadow85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LiveOrDie*
> 
> Your ram should be fine but 2400Mhz is still classed as a overclock, My chip is average i need 1.26v for 4.4Ghz and 1.31v for 4.5Ghz what stress test programs are you testing with to start with?


Did you change any other voltages or settings to get that 4.4 on 1.26v. Or just vcore and ratio?


----------



## LiveOrDie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadow85*
> 
> Did you change any other voltages or settings to get that 4.4 on 1.26v. Or just vcore and ratio?


My settings are

100BCLK
44x
1.26v
LLC6
VCCIN 1.85v

Memory left on auto when turning my overclock now i have found a stable OC ill tune in my memory using a small amount of uncore voltage to stabilize 3000Mhz memory.


----------



## Aluc13

I have the 5820k and I am curious what benches there is to test all components. I know about the following:
Unigine valley or heaven
Fire strike
Aida64
CpuZ
GpuZ
MSI afterburner

That's about it. What do I need for cpu temp, cpu stability, memory stability, hard drive and SSD drive speeds.
And anything else that's useful.


----------



## Pikaru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aluc13*
> 
> I have the 5820k and I am curious what benches there is to test all components. I know about the following:
> Unigine valley or heaven
> Fire strike
> Aida64
> CpuZ
> GpuZ
> MSI afterburner
> 
> That's about it. What do I need for cpu temp, cpu stability, memory stability, hard drive and SSD drive speeds.
> And anything else that's useful.


The only bench you posted that is primarily CPU is aida64. Some benches are cinebench, realbench, XTU to name a few


----------



## shadow85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pikaru*
> 
> The only bench you posted that is primarily CPU is aida64. Some benches are cinebench, realbench, XTU to name a few


Are these the safe ones for haswell-e? Some people were saying that there are unsafe stress tests like the latest Prime95 because they use AVX2 and basically puts your components on fire.

What about IntelBurnTest, I read some where that only takes 8 minutes to tell if your overclock is stable or not, is that true and is it safe?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LiveOrDie*
> 
> My settings are
> 
> 100BCLK
> 44x
> 1.26v
> LLC6
> VCCIN 1.85v
> 
> Memory left on auto when turning my overclock now i have found a stable OC ill tune in my memory using a small amount of uncore voltage to stabilize 3000Mhz memory.


I don't know what LLC and VCCIN is used for so I havent touched them yet.

Are they suppose to help better stability aswell as vcore?


----------



## xarot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LiveOrDie*
> 
> What AVX2 stress test where you testing with Prime95?


Just a quick run with LinX 0.6.5 Linpack 11.2


----------



## Viking396

Validated however I may go back and start with an FSB of 100 and crank up the multiplier, I did get over 4.78GHz with that but it slowed my memory down... tweak tweak tweak...

http://valid.x86.fr/izpibx


----------



## e6800xe

my cpu is so strange
it does [email protected], but needs 1.33v for 4.4 and near 1.4v for 4.5


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *e6800xe*
> 
> my cpu is so strange
> it does [email protected], but needs 1.33v for 4.4 and near 1.4v for 4.5


You hit your cpu's overclock wall.

After a certain speed, the next multi needs a huge voltage jump.

Like my cpu...

1.4v for 4.6GHz, but 1.45v for 4.7GHz.


----------



## Viking396

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *e6800xe*
> 
> my cpu is so strange
> it does [email protected], but needs 1.33v for 4.4 and near 1.4v for 4.5


Wow, can I ask if you have updated the firmware for the mobo?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> You hit your cpu's overclock wall.
> 
> After a certain speed, the next multi needs a huge voltage jump.
> 
> Like my cpu...
> 
> *1.4v for 4.6GHz, but 1.45v for 4.7GHz.*


my cpu is like this 4.5Ghz 1.25v and 1.9 vccin - 4.6Ghz 1.32v and 1.92 vccin - 4.7Ghz 1.39v and 2.0 vccin


----------



## VSG

That's not bad if I do say so myself.


----------



## Viking396

My Passmark 8 score is better in Windows 7 but this isn't too shabby either. The storage array is finally putting up some good numbers as well.


----------



## 24Valvole

Ugh, OC'ing my 5820K has been frustrating. Every time I run an AIDA64 stability test, it fails, usually between 20min and 2 hours. Sometimes it says "hardware failure," other times I get a BSOD. The core voltage is 1.3v and the FIVR at 1.9v. I have tried anywhere from 4.3GHz to 4.6GHz. Cooling is not a problem.


----------



## Viking396

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *24Valvole*
> 
> Ugh, OC'ing my 5820K has been frustrating. Every time I run an AIDA64 stability test, it fails, usually between 20min and 2 hours. Sometimes it says "hardware failure," other times I get a BSOD. The core voltage is 1.3v and the FIVR at 1.9v. I have tried anywhere from 4.3GHz to 4.6GHz. Cooling is not a problem.


Are you using XMP for the memory or default values?


----------



## 24Valvole

Default.


----------



## NewbBuilder

Same for me, unless I deactivate System memory stress testing.

I managed to get stable 5820k 4.4GHz 1.23V AIDA64 System stability test CPU + FPU + Cache, no RAM stress though.

My RAM is at default clock 2133, and rated for XMP 2400


----------



## Viking396

Using that method and cranking up the multiplier to 47 I was able to hit 4.78GHz stable but memory performance at 2133 hurts so I turned on XMP for the memory which cranks FSB to 125.96 and I turned it up a tad more to 126.96 and used a multiplier of 37 which gets about 4.68GHz and memory is at 2796MHz.

CPU voltage sits at 1.34, system has been benchmarking Fire Strike and all the other 3Dmark tests all day long, CPU loafs along at 48c, peaks around 54c during extreme loads and scales back to 39c during normal use.

I'm using an H100i water cooler as well as Noctua thermal paste.


----------



## Viking396

Run a Passmark 8 test and see if it gets through that after your next settings change. It will be interesting to see how our 5820's stack up against each other.


----------



## Ryahn

I have had my 5960X for about 2 weeks now. Anyone have a good overclock guide? Planning on doing a 20-30% additional overclock unless I can go higher while being safe.


----------



## Viking396

Well, I thought I would come here and brag about hitting a stable 4.700.41MHz but nope, got through Passmark 8and a few others and bamo down goes Frasier... nuts...

http://valid.canardpc.com/hhx6xf



MORE TWEAKING....


----------



## HyperC

A little off topic I overclocked my ram stock 2400 to 3200 with 1.35v 18-18-18-36-cr2 but aida shows a lot slower read dropped 10k , write 30k and copy 20k what gives just unstable?


----------



## LiveOrDie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xarot*
> 
> Just a quick run with LinX 0.6.5 Linpack 11.2


I could only get my system stable on that version on 4.3ghz 1.25v, try using 0.6.4 its not AVX2 and crates less heat, don't use AVX2 stress tests at all there almost impossible to test with, I'm running my chip on 4.4ghz 1.26v linx 0.6.4 stable I would need around 1.31v for 4.4ghz on 0.6.5 which I cant test with because of heat also because Asus says AVX2 stress tests can damage your CPU so just tune with 0.6.4 it coverage stabilty for every think I use my system for.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyperC*
> 
> A little off topic I overclocked my ram stock 2400 to 3200 with 1.35v 18-18-18-36-cr2 but aida shows a lot slower read dropped 10k , write 30k and copy 20k what gives just unstable?


Did you use the same cache speed on both tests?


----------



## HyperC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> Did you use the same cache speed on both tests?


Yes sir only change ram speed and timings


----------



## Pikaru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LiveOrDie*
> 
> You mite need to pull apart your waterblock the jet plate mite be installed wrong you will have to make sure its install in the right direction a guy over on the ROG forum had the same problem with his EVO.
> Your ram should be fine but 2400Mhz is still classed as a overclock, My chip is average i need 1.26v for 4.4Ghz and 1.31v for 4.5Ghz what stress test programs are you testing with to start with?


Thank the lord! My hottest core is now 62c. REPPED BIG TIME


----------



## Pikaru

Unless anyone has any ideas, I think I'm at my chips wall. Can run cinebench at 4.7ghz with 1.275vcore, 1.2v 3.5ghz cache, 1.95v input.

4.8ghz all other settings the same keeps BSODing even at 1.4v on the core voltage.

Any settings I should change?


----------



## shadow85

I think I found that 4.2GHz @ 1.2v is stable for me. I tried 1.195v but got a BSOD after 20 mins of Watch Dogs.

Any chance I can change other settings to get a lower vcore than 1.2 and have it stable?

What about Vccin? But I read in a guide somewhere that you only need to increase Vccin if you are increasing the vcore alot. Is this correct? Is 1.2v considered alot? Or will this vary from chip to chip.


----------



## LiveOrDie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadow85*
> 
> I think I found that 4.2GHz @ 1.2v is stable for me. I tried 1.195v but got a BSOD after 20 mins of Watch Dogs.
> 
> Any chance I can change other settings to get a lower vcore than 1.2 and have it stable?
> 
> What about Vccin? But I read in a guide somewhere that you only need to increase Vccin if you are increasing the vcore alot. Is this correct? Is 1.2v considered alot? Or will this vary from chip to chip.


1.2v is nothing people run up to 1.35v as long as your temps are fine you have nothing to worry abouf


----------



## shadow85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LiveOrDie*
> 
> 1.2v is nothing people run up to 1.35v as long as your temps are fine you have nothing to worry abouf


I using swiftech H240-X and my temps are running upto 65C at 4.2GHz 1.2v

I tried 4.4 @1.3 and reached 80C. But my room temperature is much higher than the rest of my house and it is smack inside summer here in Australia.


----------



## LiveOrDie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadow85*
> 
> I using swiftech H240-X and my temps are running upto 65C at 4.2GHz 1.2v
> 
> I tried 4.4 @1.3 and reached 80C. But my room temperature is much higher than the rest of my house and it is smack inside summer here in Australia.


I know the feeling I'm in Perth Australia haha my room temp is normally around 28c and gets hotter in the day time no aircon , those temps from stress testing or gaming ?


----------



## DRT-Maverick

She's running:





Now I just need to overclock her. I'll be hitting you guys up about the best methods to do a decent overclock.







I'm used to screwing around with AMD crap, the last time I played with intel was a celeron 433MHz. Yay!


----------



## xarot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LiveOrDie*
> 
> I could only get my system stable on that version on 4.3ghz 1.25v, try using 0.6.4 its not AVX2 and crates less heat, don't use AVX2 stress tests at all there almost impossible to test with, I'm running my chip on 4.4ghz 1.26v linx 0.6.4 stable I would need around 1.31v for 4.4ghz on 0.6.5 which I cant test with because of heat also because Asus says AVX2 stress tests can damage your CPU so just tune with 0.6.4 it coverage stabilty for every think I use my system for.


I know, I think I could run only 4.0 - 4.1 GHz with AVX2 tests, also could be that I'd need a custom loop to do that. At 4.3 [email protected] V, using LinX 0.6.5 brought one core to 95c in a quick run, and when I saw that I stopped the loop.







Well AVX2 doesn't really damage anything by itself, it just makes the CPU work really hard continuously and maybe not the best idea when you are pushing clocks and voltage. Asus said that it should only be run at stock clocks. I haven't yet decided what to do, but I like to be stable in all tests.

Can you give a hint where I can download 0.6.4 with latest Linpack binaries that don't have AVX2?


----------



## LiveOrDie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRT-Maverick*
> 
> She's running:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I just need to overclock her. I'll be hitting you guys up about the best methods to do a decent overclock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm used to screwing around with AMD crap, the last time I played with intel was a celeron 433MHz. Yay!


How do you have your res setup to flow like that?


----------



## LiveOrDie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xarot*
> 
> I know, I think I could run only 4.0 - 4.1 GHz with AVX2 tests, also could be that I'd need a custom loop to do that. At 4.3 [email protected] V, using LinX 0.6.5 brought one core to 95c in a quick run, and when I saw that I stopped the loop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well AVX2 doesn't really damage anything by itself, it just makes the CPU work really hard continuously and maybe not the best idea when you are pushing clocks and voltage. Asus said that it should only be run at stock clocks. I haven't yet decided what to do, but I like to be stable in all tests.
> 
> Can you give a hint where I can download 0.6.4 with latest Linpack binaries that don't have AVX2?


Its more it can degrade your CPU, I use this version of linx with 10.3.11.019 linpack this was the last working version. http://www.mediafire.com/?d1ir3fn1ekmbqdd


----------



## DRT-Maverick

Which way do you mean? I'd be happy to show you the setup.


----------



## LiveOrDie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRT-Maverick*
> 
> Which way do you mean? I'd be happy to show you the setup.


Thanks what case is this seems to have a really nice layout .


----------



## Petnax

Running my CPU over water chiller, however still unable to OC to 5GHz, only stable at 4.4GHz.

At full load under 1.451v the temperature is only 51c. I'm sure this CPU can do better, but I have no such skills with all those tweaks in bios. Can anyone provide a Step by Step guide for heavy overclocking? Please.

The mobo is Rampage V Extreme.


----------



## LiveOrDie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Petnax*
> 
> Running my CPU over water chiller, however still unable to OC to 5GHz, only stable at 4.4GHz.
> 
> At full load under 1.451v the temperature is only 51c. I'm sure this CPU can do better, but I have no such skills with all those tweaks in bios. Can anyone provide a Step by Step guide for heavy overclocking? Please.
> 
> The mobo is Rampage V Extreme.


Your CPU can probably do better but when maxing out your boards memory slots even possibly GPU slots overclocking will become a lot harder to do at higher speeds.


----------



## xarot

It could be a very bad CPU too if you need 1.45 V for only 4.4 GHz. You should post all the settings you have currently applied in BIOS and list all parts etc. Otherwise it will be very hard to help you.

And please define stable, what have you used to check stability?

By the way your setup looks very nice.


----------



## Boxlid

Might be vin is too low, so the core needs to be high to compensate. My 5960x is super hungry wanting close to 2v for x45, x37 cache, and memory overclock. The vcore, vring, vdimm, and system agent all use the vin, so increasing either one may require the vin to be raised a little.


----------



## shadow85

I was wrong, Aida64 is not good for me to trust. It ran a few hours no problems with my 4.2 @ 1.2v fixed. But it kept BSOD on Watch Dogs game after 10-20 or so mins.

So I increased to 1.21v and tried XTU test, no good after a few mins BSOD. Then i went to 1.22v and tried XTU, still no good BSOD quickly. But I ran into a problem, after this BSOD my system could not detect my operating system. I had to use Windows CD to repair.

Why did this happen?? Can I continue testing more overclocks or Am I damaging my SSD or anything because I keep getting BSOD when I am stressing my overclocks?

I now want to try 4.2GHz @ 1.23v with adaptive voltage. Is adaptive a good idea or not， or does it depend on cpu?

Also is XTU ok to use as a stress test? I heard it does use AVX2 but not like other programs that makes cpu voltage go krazy.


----------



## LiveOrDie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadow85*
> 
> I was wrong, Aida64 is not good for me to trust. It ran a few hours no problems with my 4.2 @ 1.2v fixed. But it kept BSOD on Watch Dogs game after 10-20 or so mins.
> 
> So I increased to 1.21v and tried XTU test, no good after a few mins BSOD. Then i went to 1.22v and tried XTU, still no good BSOD quickly. But I ran into a problem, after this BSOD my system could not detect my operating system. I had to use Windows CD to repair.
> 
> Why did this happen?? Can I continue testing more overclocks or Am I damaging my SSD or anything because I keep getting BSOD when I am stressing my overclocks?
> 
> I now want to try 4.2GHz @ 1.23v with adaptive voltage. Is adaptive a good idea or not， or does it depend on cpu?
> 
> Also is XTU ok to use as a stress test? I heard it does use AVX2 but not like other programs that makes cpu voltage go krazy.


XTU doesn't use AVX2 the linpack in the program files is dated 2010 so its old how ever Realbench uses AVX2 for rendering but it hardly puts any stress on the part of the CPU, Programs like Prime95 and LinX 0.6.5 use AVX2 to stress your CPU which adds to much heat for high overclocks, Try using LinX 0.6.4 its doesn't use AVX2 but for me has supplied a healthy overclock which i haven't had any problems with in what i use my system for which is gaming and 3D rendering.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Hello all just need some info

any one here upgrade from 3770k or 4770k or 4790k to new 6 core ?

i have i7 4790k @ 4.6ghz and amd 280x crossfire with battlfield 4 multiplayer i have high cpu usage 80% so upgrade to 6 core improve performance

or its not worth ??


----------



## BakerMan1971

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello all just need some info
> 
> any one here upgrade from 3770k or 4770k or 4790k to new 6 core ?
> 
> i have i7 4790k @ 4.6ghz and amd 280x crossfire with battlfield 4 multiplayer i have high cpu usage 80% so upgrade to 6 core improve performance
> 
> or its not worth ??


If it is simply to improve BF4 performance, i doubt it would be worth it
I only upgraded because the enthusiast in me forced my arm, there was nothing wrong with my 4670k and z87 board


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BakerMan1971*
> 
> If it is simply to improve BF4 performance, i doubt it would be worth it
> I only upgraded because the enthusiast in me forced my arm, there was nothing wrong with my 4670k and z87 board


The problem my 4790k 3 month old only

the upgrade will cost around $ 500







( 5820k )


----------



## BakerMan1971

Well I went for the 5820k and my i5 Haswell was only 18 months old
I just wanted to play with the new tech but my games certainly didn't need it


----------



## Pikaru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *BakerMan1971*
> 
> If it is simply to improve BF4 performance, i doubt it would be worth it
> I only upgraded because the enthusiast in me forced my arm, there was nothing wrong with my 4670k and z87 board
> 
> 
> 
> The problem my 4790k 3 month old only
> 
> the upgrade will cost around $ 500
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ( 5820k )
Click to expand...

Sounds like you're trying to convince yourself not to. If you have the cash and want something new to play with, go for it.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BakerMan1971*
> 
> Well I went for the 5820k and my i5 Haswell was only 18 months old
> I just wanted to play with the new tech but my games certainly didn't need it


18 months vs 3 looooool

i need somone upgrade and have crossfire or sli


----------



## LiveOrDie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello all just need some info
> 
> any one here upgrade from 3770k or 4770k or 4790k to new 6 core ?
> 
> i have i7 4790k @ 4.6ghz and amd 280x crossfire with battlfield 4 multiplayer i have high cpu usage 80% so upgrade to 6 core improve performance
> 
> or its not worth ??


I upgraded from a 4770K and also have a 3770K and you will see no difference in BF4 going to a 6 core chip or even a 8 core games don't really show any change in performance.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LiveOrDie*
> 
> I upgraded from a 4770K and also have a 3770K and you will see no difference in BF4 going to a 6 core chip or even a 8 core games don't really show any change in performance.


You upgrade from 4770k to 5930k with gtx 780 sli ???

you still in dome of place have 80% gpu usage not 95% ?


----------



## BakerMan1971

I see what you mean now
you are wondering if the extra PCI-E lanes make any difference
From what I have read on these forums, it appears that minimal impact is observed as the GPU's don't really tax 16x or even 8x PCI-E

There is a possible one or two frames/sec difference but I am not sure it would be worth it considering there would scarcely be any gain.


----------



## Aluc13

Is anyone overclocking their Haswell-e on air? If anyone is what temps and what overclock settings are you getting? Mine on load while non overclocked get to about 55 degrees.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BakerMan1971*
> 
> I see what you mean now
> you are wondering if the extra PCI-E lanes make any difference
> From what I have read on these forums, it appears that minimal impact is observed as the GPU's don't really tax 16x or even 8x PCI-E
> 
> There is a possible one or two frames/sec difference but I am not sure it would be worth it considering there would scarcely be any gain.


I dont mean pci express line i mean high cpu usage with my setup crossfire and 4790k

the 6 core will run at 40% cpu usage not more some of place i have gpu usage drop from 90% to 75% this par with 85% cpu usage this clear cpu problem


----------



## LiveOrDie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> I dont mean pci express line i mean high cpu usage with my setup crossfire and 4790k
> 
> the 6 core will run at 40% cpu usage not more some of place i have gpu usage drop from 90% to 75% this par with 85% cpu usage this clear cpu problem


You will see no performance change ether way! you have 8 threads yes BF4 will use 12 or more threads it doesn't impact on performance at all.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LiveOrDie*
> 
> You will see no performance change ether way! you have 8 threads yes BF4 will use 12 or more threads it doesn't impact on performance at all.


Okay i will upgrade my 280x cf to 970 sli


----------



## vlps5122

new 5960x is stable (AVX2) at 4.5 core 4.4 cache. 1.375v core, 1.375v cache, 1.9v vccin, LLC 8


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vlps5122*
> 
> new 5960x is stable (AVX2) at 4.5 core 4.4 cache. 1.375v core, 1.375v cache, 1.9v vccin, LLC 8


Running AVX2 @ 1.375v? That poor chip!









Edit:
I've seen a peak of over 450 watts going through the CPU with LinX 0.6.5 max size @ 1.25V 4.5GHz CPU & 1.35V Cache.
At 1.25V, I'm seeing 90-100°C. What kind of temps are you seeing?


----------



## dansi

Is it correct the Vcache voltages jump a lot in the next step?

I can use default Vcache voltage of 0.85v up till 3.5Ghz on the cache. The next step 3.6Ghz, my RVE auto detect the Vcace at 1.325V IIRC!


----------



## vlps5122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> Running AVX2 @ 1.375v? That poor chip!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit:
> I've seen a peak of over 450 watts going through the CPU with LinX 0.6.5 max size @ 1.25V 4.5GHz CPU & 1.35V Cache.
> At 1.25V, I'm seeing 90-100°C. What kind of temps are you seeing?


i think i mounted my block poorly with this 5960x. with my first 2 5960x's i could run avx2 at 1.425v, cache at 1.4v, vccin at 2.0v and temps would hit low 90s on intel burn test, very high, 20 runs. with this 5960x at 1.375v core, 1.375v cache, 1.9v vccin it hits low 90s on intel burn test, very high, 20 runs. too lazy to adjust the block since in gaming/daily use the temps never go above 70c.


----------



## miyaspark

Whoever is asking to upgrade from 4790k you will not see much in performance gains unless you want an 8core ddr4 and need it for heavy multi threaded workloads ie video editing or graphics rendering.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miyaspark*
> 
> Whoever is asking to upgrade from 4790k you will not see much in performance gains unless you want an 8core ddr4 and need it for heavy multi threaded workloads ie video editing or graphics rendering.


Its just for bf4 with my crossfire sutup


----------



## LiveOrDie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vlps5122*
> 
> i think i mounted my block poorly with this 5960x. with my first 2 5960x's i could run avx2 at 1.425v, cache at 1.4v, vccin at 2.0v and temps would hit low 90s on intel burn test, very high, 20 runs. with this 5960x at 1.375v core, 1.375v cache, 1.9v vccin it hits low 90s on intel burn test, very high, 20 runs. too lazy to adjust the block since in gaming/daily use the temps never go above 70c.


intel burn test doesn't use AVX2 its linpack is dated 2012 it is impossible to run AVX2 at those voltages maybe on chilled water.


----------



## 24Valvole

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Viking396*
> 
> Run a Passmark 8 test and see if it gets through that after your next settings change. It will be interesting to see how our 5820's stack up against each other.


I did a Passmark 8 test on both all default and 4.5GHz with 1.3v core/1.9v input and my overclocked GTX 970 (forgot to return it to default). RAM is on default, no XMP.

Default:


OC:


I also ran three Fire Strike tests on the OC'd setup, and while it made it through every time all three tests ended with "time measurement not available" errors. After that I tried another AIDA64 stability test with memory test off, and got BSOD after about 30 minutes.

I have a theory as to why I keep getting BSODs - power sags. My rig normally runs off the same power circuit as a sump pump, and that mother sucks down electricity like no one's business. I can see the lights dim every time it runs. I have read elsewhere power sags can cause crashes, so I will try the stress test on a different circuit within my house. I have a new UPS on the way too.


----------



## Viking396

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *24Valvole*
> 
> I did a Passmark 8 test on both all default and 4.5GHz with 1.3v core/1.9v input and my overclocked GTX 970 (forgot to return it to default). RAM is on default, no XMP.
> 
> Default:
> 
> 
> OC:
> 
> 
> I also ran three Fire Strike tests on the OC'd setup, and while it made it through every time all three tests ended with "time measurement not available" errors. After that I tried another AIDA64 stability test with memory test off, and got BSOD after about 30 minutes.
> 
> I have a theory as to why I keep getting BSODs - power sags. My rig normally runs off the same power circuit as a sump pump, and that mother sucks down electricity like no one's business. I can see the lights dim every time it runs. I have read elsewhere power sags can cause crashes, so I will try the stress test on a different circuit within my house. I have a new UPS on the way too.


Can you post the break downs? Here are mine from my latest run. Agreed, the sump can suck down amps like crazy.


----------



## marc0053

Just got a new 5960x and results are very promising so far. My lowest volt run for 4.5GHz @1.181V with bios 0901 and pretty darn warm room temps.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> Just got a new 5960x and results are very promising so far. My lowest volt run for 4.5GHz @1.181V with bios 0901 and pretty darn warm room temps.


Looking good!


----------



## LiveOrDie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> Just got a new 5960x and results are very promising so far. My lowest volt run for 4.5GHz @1.181V with bios 0901 and pretty darn warm room temps.


Those are some nice numbers for such a low voltage .


----------



## marc0053

Slightly lower volts using 0802 bios with 1.166V. Anyone compared voltage with different bios? 0801 and lower?
Temps are higher than normal here with the heat vent near my pc and 1 of my big rads is not hooked up.


----------



## muhd86

Does the rampage v have default oc profiles if some one just wants.to do a mild.oc

I plan to get a 5960x hence asking

Sent from my LG-F340L


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> Slightly lower volts using 0802 bios with 1.166V. Anyone compared voltage with different bios? 0801 and lower?
> Temps are higher than normal here with the heat vent near my pc and 1 of my big rads is not hooked up.


Where did this chip come from


----------



## LiveOrDie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> Slightly lower volts using 0802 bios with 1.166V. Anyone compared voltage with different bios? 0801 and lower?
> Temps are higher than normal here with the heat vent near my pc and 1 of my big rads is not hooked up.


Yer I found the same voltage change in bios versions as well.


----------



## Petnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LiveOrDie*
> 
> Your CPU can probably do better but when maxing out your boards memory slots even possibly GPU slots overclocking will become a lot harder to do at higher speeds.


I guess i shoud
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xarot*
> 
> It could be a very bad CPU too if you need 1.45 V for only 4.4 GHz. You should post all the settings you have currently applied in BIOS and list all parts etc. Otherwise it will be very hard to help you.
> 
> And please define stable, what have you used to check stability?
> 
> By the way your setup looks very nice.


I have reached some results since last night. At this moment i pushed my CPU to 4.6GHz @1.475v
I did not run any stress test yet, but it stable for regular windows tasks. The software Im using for CPU stress test is "*Intel Extreme Tuning Utilit*y".

Is there anything else I can do to push it harder?



My hardware:
- 5960X
- 4x Titans SLI
- 32GB Ram, rated @2800
- Rampage V Extreme
- 2x PSUs (2700W total)

*BIOS SETTINGS AS FOLLOWING:*
*Extreme Tweaker*
- Ai overclock tuner: Menual
- CPU core ratio: sync all cores
- Core ratio: 46
- CPU cache ratio: Auto (min and max @30 by default)
- Extreme tweaking: Enabled
- CPU core voltage: 1.474v
- External Digi+ Power Control:
--- CPU Power Phase Control: Extreme
--- CPU Power Duty Control: Extreme
--- CPU Current Capability: 240%

*Advanced*
- Intel Adaptive Thermal Monitoring: Disabled
- Max CPU Core Temp.: 100
- CPU Power Management Config.:
--- EIST: Disabled
--- CPU C-States: Disabled

FYI, all other BIOS settings are default.


----------



## AHN JONG HYUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Petnax*
> 
> I guess i shoud
> I have reached some results since last night. At this moment i pushed my CPU to 4.6GHz @1.475v
> I did not run any stress test yet, but it stable for regular windows tasks. The software Im using for CPU stress test is "*Intel Extreme Tuning Utilit*y".
> 
> Is there anything else I can do to push it harder?
> 
> 
> 
> My hardware:
> - 5960X
> - 4x Titans SLI
> - 32GB Ram, rated @2800
> - Rampage V Extreme
> - 2x PSUs (2700W total)
> 
> *BIOS SETTINGS AS FOLLOWING:*
> 
> *Extreme Tweaker*
> - Ai overclock tuner: Menual
> - CPU core ratio: sync all cores
> - Core ratio: 46
> - CPU cache ratio: Auto (min and max @30 by default)
> - Extreme tweaking: Enabled
> - CPU core voltage: 1.474v
> - External Digi+ Power Control:
> --- CPU Power Phase Control: Extreme
> --- CPU Power Duty Control: Extreme
> --- CPU Current Capability: 240%
> 
> *Advanced*
> - Intel Adaptive Thermal Monitoring: Disabled
> - Max CPU Core Temp.: 100
> - CPU Power Management Config.:
> --- EIST: Disabled
> --- CPU C-States: Disabled


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Petnax*
> 
> I guess i shoud
> I have reached some results since last night. At this moment i pushed my CPU to 4.6GHz @1.475v
> I did not run any stress test yet, but it stable for regular windows tasks. The software Im using for CPU stress test is "*Intel Extreme Tuning Utilit*y".
> 
> Is there anything else I can do to push it harder?
> 
> 
> 
> My hardware:
> - 5960X
> - 4x Titans SLI
> - 32GB Ram, rated @2800
> - Rampage V Extreme
> - 2x PSUs (2700W total)
> 
> *BIOS SETTINGS AS FOLLOWING:*
> *Extreme Tweaker*
> - Ai overclock tuner: Menual
> - CPU core ratio: sync all cores
> - Core ratio: 46
> - CPU cache ratio: Auto (min and max @30 by default)
> - Extreme tweaking: Enabled
> - CPU core voltage: 1.474v
> - External Digi+ Power Control:
> --- CPU Power Phase Control: Extreme
> --- CPU Power Duty Control: Extreme
> --- CPU Current Capability: 240%
> 
> *Advanced*
> - Intel Adaptive Thermal Monitoring: Disabled
> - Max CPU Core Temp.: 100
> - CPU Power Management Config.:
> --- EIST: Disabled
> --- CPU C-States: Disabled
> 
> FYI, all other BIOS settings are default.


both real bench stress and linx 0.6.4


----------



## Agenesis

Isn't 240% for LN2? Judging by your hardware money is obviously no object to you so let us know later down the road if your processor degrades from running such a high voltage. Several people on hwbot have already damaged their processors by running under 1.5v


----------



## xarot

240 % doesn't hurt anything by itself, it's just like a circuit breaker.

I am somehow getting throttled even in 3DMark unless I use 240 %. And I am trying only 4.2 - 4.5 GHz...dunno why it acts like that, but I've noticed the same on two 5960X chips and two 295X2s, my score is always 100-200 points lower in Fire Strike when I overclock unless I use 240 %. Strange. Anyone have a clue about that?








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Petnax*
> 
> I guess i shoud
> I have reached some results since last night. At this moment i pushed my CPU to 4.6GHz @1.475v
> I did not run any stress test yet, but it stable for regular windows tasks. The software Im using for CPU stress test is "*Intel Extreme Tuning Utilit*y".
> 
> Is there anything else I can do to push it harder?


If you really need those volts for 4.6 GHz, I'm sorry to say but I think you are trying to make a bad chip look good by pushing great amounts of voltage through it. Even with your cooling, that Vcore can be very difficult to handle under load. What's the lowest voltage you can boot into Windows or run Cinebench's CPU test at say 4.4 and 4.5 GHz?


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat

Prime 95 28.5 with AVX2 very hard Stress Test.


----------



## Petnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agenesis*
> 
> Isn't 240% for LN2? Judging by your hardware money is obviously no object to you so let us know later down the road if your processor degrades from running such a high voltage. Several people on hwbot have already damaged their processors by running under 1.5v


I tried 1.5v before and CPU temps was only 55c under 100% load. So i guess it should not be a problem running 1.5v or more until i reach at least 80c on full load.


----------



## Petnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xarot*
> 
> If you really need those volts for 4.6 GHz, I'm sorry to say but I think you are trying to make a bad chip look good by pushing great amounts of voltage through it. Even with your cooling, that Vcore can be very difficult to handle under load. What's the lowest voltage you can boot into Windows or run Cinebench's CPU test at say 4.4 and 4.5 GHz?


I'm still testing/tweaking different settings for now. Will try lover voltage as well and will post some results then. Btw, what is the recommended voltage for 4.6GHz would be?


----------



## xarot

I am only using AIO so I can't really tell as I can't really run any stress tests at that high frequency, but I can boot into Windows at 4.7 GHz and 1.3 V. At 4.5 GHz and 1.25 V I can run Cinebench just fine. So maybe 1.3 - 1.35 V? Others can chime in on that.


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Petnax*
> 
> I tried 1.5v before and CPU temps was only 55c under 100% load. So i guess it should not be a problem running 1.5v or more until i reach at least 80c on full load.


Temps aren't everything. I have seen chips die from a high Vcore despite being far away from TJmax or whatever arbitrary value one sees as safe.


----------



## marc0053

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> Where did this chip come from


Got this chip from someone in Kelowna, BC, Canada and he won it at PAX20

A bit more Cinebench R15 fun this morning with cpu at 4.7 GHz @ 1.3V and cache at 4.6 GHz at 1.4V. I was able to do a few runs with cache at 4.7 GHz but keep getting system crash when opening gpu-z to take a screenshot. Not comfortable to push more than 1.4V on cache with these high room ambient temps.


----------



## 24Valvole

w00t! My OC'd 5820K finally survived a full 8 hour AIDA64 stability test! 4.5GHz @ 1.3v. I can optimize it later, I just needed to make my stability woes were due to the wall power and not a particularly brutal silicon lottery loss. I put it in our sunroom (which was a brisk 1°C, so temperature was not a variable) and plugged it into a separate circuit than the sump pump and it passed just fine. My new UPS is arriving today so hopefully that will give my rig some clean power while the sump pump is working.


----------



## AHN JONG HYUN

5960x4.7ghz 1hour success

1.296v-->1.271v(bios voltage)

1.299v-->1.274(cpu-z)

i like winter~!!


----------



## LiveOrDie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AHN JONG HYUN*
> 
> 5960x4.7ghz 1hour success
> 
> 1.296v-->1.271v(bios voltage)
> 
> 1.299v-->1.274(cpu-z)
> 
> i like winter~!!


You sure have a good chip there very nice clock speed vs vcore, I only have a 5930k and need 1.29v for 4.5Ghz for realbench.

Any one know why if i set 1.255v in the bios in windows its showing up as 1.265v?


----------



## AHN JONG HYUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LiveOrDie*
> 
> You sure have a good chip there very nice clock speed vs vcore, I only have a 5930k and need 1.29v for 4.5Ghz for realbench.
> 
> Any one know why if i set 1.255v in the bios in windows its showing up as 1.265v?


i think that the solution is changing bios...

i use 0702 or 0603 bios..

try~!!


----------



## LiveOrDie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AHN JONG HYUN*
> 
> i think that the solution is changing bios...
> 
> i use 0702 or 0603 bios..
> 
> try~!!


Yes i don't recall 802 adaptive voltage being 0.01v out, Have you test your overclocks on 901?


----------



## AHN JONG HYUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LiveOrDie*
> 
> Yes i don't recall 802 adaptive voltage being 0.01v out, Have you test your overclocks on 901?


no . i satisfied 0702 or 603 bios..

and i didnt set adaptive voltage...

i use menual..


----------



## LiveOrDie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AHN JONG HYUN*
> 
> no . i satisfied 0702 or 603 bios..
> 
> and i didnt set adaptive voltage...
> 
> i use menual..


Manual is fine for when your tuning your OC but not good for after for 24/7 use. 4.4Ghz 1.26v / 4Ghz Cache 1.09v .


----------



## AHN JONG HYUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LiveOrDie*
> 
> Manual is fine for when your tuning your OC but not good for after for 24/7 use. 4.4Ghz 1.26v / 4Ghz Cache 1.09v .


ok i understood


----------



## shadow85

Can anyone help me with a few questions?

1. Does anyone know what exactly adaptive and offset does for x99s Gaming 7? Because I have set vcore to 1.2v for a 4.2GHz and using adaptive mode. XTU reports after a gaming session the recent max vcore was 1.215. Did the motherboard add 0.015v to the core for adaptive? Is that the max it will add or can it add what ever it likes?

2. What Vcore do you guys suggest should be maximum for a swiftech H240-X cooler for 24/7 use, mainly gaming with i7-5930K.


----------



## LiveOrDie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadow85*
> 
> Can anyone help me with a few questions?
> 
> 1. Does anyone know what exactly adaptive and offset does for x99s Gaming 7? Because I have set vcore to 1.2v for a 4.2GHz and using adaptive mode. XTU reports after a gaming session the recent max vcore was 1.215. Did the motherboard add 0.015v to the core for adaptive? Is that the max it will add or can it add what ever it likes?
> 
> 2. What Vcore do you guys suggest should be maximum for a swiftech H240-X cooler for 24/7 use, mainly gaming with i7-5930K.


Using an adaptive voltage only adds extra voltage to your turbo clock speed when offset adds to all clocks so even on idle your CPU will be over voltaged, Some time adaptive will add more than you set in the bios best way is to just test what adaptive adds then scale it back to what you were using on a manual voltage, And max voltage for that cooler depends on your temps if there under 85c on 1.3v then your fine really just depends on temps being 1.35v max i would run.


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LiveOrDie*
> 
> Manual is fine for when your tuning your OC but not good for after for 24/7 use. 4.4Ghz 1.26v / 4Ghz Cache 1.09v .


Nor is running hours upon hours of stress testing, but it doesn't stop you, and manual voltages are fine, as long as not excessive.


----------



## dansi

Seems to me Haswell-E is about getting a good chip. If you got a crap one, not even RVE can save it without ramping up voltages and heat.

A good chip will work regardless of high or low end boards.

Of course boards with unfinished bios *cough* giga means more settings headache.

In short something cheap like X99-A or mid-end like Asrock Formula is all you need if you won the chip lottery


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dansi*
> 
> Seems to me Haswell-E is about getting a good chip. If you got a crap one, not even RVE can save it without ramping up voltages and heat.
> 
> A good chip will work regardless of high or low end boards.
> 
> Of course boards with unfinished bios *cough* giga means more settings headache.
> 
> In short something cheap like X99-A or mid-end like Asrock Formula is all you need if you won the chip lottery


Only Asus boards this far can overclock the cache and memory well, but besides that the silicon lottery is still the same. What motherboard you use doesn't quite make a difference.

And you don't _need_ a good chip. I'm pretty certain all of them can do 4.0GHz, and even that is quite a bit of power.


----------



## BakerMan1971

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moorhen2*
> 
> Nor is running hours upon hours of stress testing, but it doesn't stop you, and manual voltages are fine, as long as not excessive.


Hi Moorhen

so what gives with manual vs adaptive nowadays?
When I first got Z87 adaptive was a no-no as it kept entering dangerous voltage levels,

Was that just a result of not setting it's limitations correctly?
There seems to be so many differing views on how to best do a daily driver OC.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BakerMan1971*
> 
> Hi Moorhen
> 
> so what gives with manual vs adaptive nowadays?
> When I first got Z87 adaptive was a no-no as it kept entering dangerous voltage levels,
> 
> Was that just a result of not setting it's limitations correctly?
> There seems to be so many differing views on how to best do a daily driver OC.


The adaptive voltage spikes were fixed on this platform, they no longer occur as they did on haswell. What you see is what you get.


----------



## BakerMan1971

Cheers Yuhfhrh
I was not aware of that, I will try adaptive with my next overclock.

btw your user name reminds me of the Man with two brains movie


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LiveOrDie*
> 
> Blah blah blah ^^^ I did less than 24 hours oh no my CPU has melted.


Just the kind of retort I would expect, very mature.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BakerMan1971*
> 
> Cheers Yuhfhrh
> I was not aware of that, I will try adaptive with my next overclock.
> 
> btw your user name reminds me of the Man with two brains movie


I have.not seen that, thinking I should now!


----------



## ugotd8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LiveOrDie*
> 
> Look whos talking what about try next time to not bother replying to some one that clearly don't care what you think.


pedantic


----------



## Viking396

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> I have.not seen that, thinking I should now!


I suggest downing a few drinks first...


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Viking396*
> 
> I suggest downing a few drinks first...


Oh dear, that bad?


----------



## Viking396

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> Oh dear, that bad?


It was 1983 I believe, a few drinks makes it better. It's not too bad, I have to see it again, it's been a very long time since I have.


----------



## LiveOrDie

I would put my chip just above a lemon my 24/7 overclock below. I don't care if i had to put my CPU through 24 hours of off and on stress tests to get here lest i know its stable now, i ran an 8 hours test on the CPU overclock then 8 hours on CPU+Cache+Memory overclock after fine tuning the cache voltage offset i finally got a stable run done.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LiveOrDie*
> 
> I would put my chip just above a lemon my 24/7 overclock below. I don't care if i had to put my CPU through 24 hours of off and on stress tests to get here lest i know its stable now, i ran an 8 hours test on the CPU overclock then 8 hours on CPU+Cache+Memory overclock after fine tuning the cache voltage offset i finally got a stable run done.


Definitly not a lemon, some can only do 4.2GHz with that voltage!


----------



## LiveOrDie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> Definitly not a lemon, some can only do 4.2GHz with that voltage!


Around average then i see some people running at 4.6ghz with only 1.25v i was hopping to get more out of my chip but temps here in au suck in summer


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LiveOrDie*
> 
> Around average then i see some people running at 4.6ghz with only 1.25v i was hopping to get more out of my chip but temps here in au suck in summer


4.6ghz @ 1.25V either isn't stable, or it's gold.


----------



## BakerMan1971

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> 4.6ghz @ 1.25V either isn't stable, or it's gold.


Yep I got "almost" stable 4.3GHz at 1.25v it either wanted more vcore or more vccin (cpu input voltage)
didn't mess with that yet but the new Triton is going on in a week or so so I will be pushing further.

I see a heck load of posts just popping multipliers and vcore in, is everyone still using VCCIN and LLC?


----------



## LiveOrDie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BakerMan1971*
> 
> Yep I got "almost" stable 4.3GHz at 1.25v it either wanted more vcore or more vccin (cpu input voltage)
> didn't mess with that yet but the new Triton is going on in a week or so so I will be pushing further.
> 
> I see a heck load of posts just popping multipliers and vcore in, is everyone still using VCCIN and LLC?


From memory my chip could do 4.3Ghz @ 1.22v on LinX 0.6.4 never tested for a large amount of time just a hour, I use VCCIN and LLC i lower it because the auto settings are to high i use 1.85v on LLC6 i also find VCCIN only being a limiter rather than helping lowering your VCore as i tested a few voltages and saw no impact at all, Also i find it really odd my CPU gets no affect from increasing the system agent voltage when i 1st got my CPU it did now all it want is a boost in cache to run my memory at 3000Mhz with a overclock.


----------



## BakerMan1971

well my OC did 5 days before 124'ing on me
I will share my results once the better cooler is fitted.


----------



## LiveOrDie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BakerMan1971*
> 
> well my OC did 5 days before 124'ing on me
> I will share my results once the better cooler is fitted.


Sounds like you were just shy off stable i got the same problem when running 6 hours of BF4 i got a 124 BSOD that's when i was using realbench, So i run long runs of LinX which is bad because my CPU may melt into a blob but i get peace of mind doing it







.


----------



## shadow85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> The adaptive voltage spikes were fixed on this platform, they no longer occur as they did on haswell. What you see is what you get.


I am using adaptive on a x99s gaming 7, and according to intel XTU it only seems to be adding 0.015v max with adaptive on.


----------



## devilhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> 4.6ghz @ 1.25V either isn't stable, or it's gold.


Mine can do that, but i think is still not golden, just above average.
here is golden:



__ https://www.facebook.com/rognordic/posts/777015212355011


----------



## BakerMan1971

so is there a setting to limit how high adaptive can go? that would be useful, then the system can 124 bsod instead of cooking dinner


----------



## LiveOrDie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devilhead*
> 
> Mine can do that, but i think is still not golden, just above average.
> here is golden:
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/rognordic/posts/777015212355011


Asus says the average is 4.5Ghz @ 1.3v so your chip is above good. Also Cinebench R15 i can run on 4.6Ghz @ 1.3v but its far from stable Cinebench R15.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BakerMan1971*
> 
> so is there a setting to limit how high adaptive can go? that would be useful, then the system can 124 bsod instead of cooking dinner


Adaptive won't go much over what you set in the bios on X79 it would spike to high numbers with AVX , Just set adaptive then put some load on your chip see what voltage it sets then just work from there thats what i did.

1.254v for me is 1.26v on maunal.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devilhead*
> 
> Mine can do that, but i think is still not golden, just above average.
> here is golden:
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/rognordic/posts/777015212355011


If you are stable at 4.6, 1.25V, then your chip is gold. Don't kid yourself.


----------



## Silent Scone

Yeah that's a nice chip









I loath how bad my chip is on uncore, definitely does-not scale with core


----------



## shadow85

I tried 4.4 @ 1.31 and had a BSOD ;(


----------



## AHN JONG HYUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devilhead*
> 
> Mine can do that, but i think is still not golden, just above average.
> here is golden:
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/rognordic/posts/777015212355011


ok~

can your chip stable 4.8ghz on real bench?

so how voltage?


----------



## 24Valvole

I think I finally got my stability problem solved. It was the SSD. Apparently, the 1st. gen. OCZ Vector's default firmware has severe stability issues that lead to BSODs and possibly a bricked SSD. I did a backup, wiped the SSD, then downloaded and installed the latest firmware and reinstalled Win7U. I haven't been able to do any proper OC'ing or benchmarking lately, but I did run Fire Strike on default clock and 4.3GHz with the ASRock EZ OC tool. I'm not getting the "time measurement not available" error anymore, which is a good sign. No BSODs yet, either.

One thing's for sure: I'm not buying OCZ again. I never had these problems when I had the Vector in my laptop. Passmark read scores before the firmware update were not good, either, only a little better than a standard HDD. If the SSD craps out on me again I'm going with Samsung.


----------



## AHN JONG HYUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *24Valvole*
> 
> I think I finally got my stability problem solved. It was the SSD. Apparently, the 1st. gen. OCZ Vector's default firmware has severe stability issues that lead to BSODs and possibly a bricked SSD. I did a backup, wiped the SSD, then downloaded and installed the latest firmware and reinstalled Win7U. I haven't been able to do any proper OC'ing or benchmarking lately, but I did run Fire Strike on default clock and 4.3GHz with the ASRock EZ OC tool. I'm not getting the "time measurement not available" error anymore, which is a good sign. No BSODs yet, either.
> 
> One thing's for sure: I'm not buying OCZ again. I never had these problems when I had the Vector in my laptop. Passmark read scores before the firmware update were not good, either, only a little better than a standard HDD. If the SSD craps out on me again I'm going with Samsung.


----------



## LiveOrDie

Just won a cheap 5930k on ebay $180 cheaper than what i paid for mine , Ill see how this chip goes I'm hopping its better.


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LiveOrDie*
> 
> Just won a cheap 5930k on ebay $180 cheaper than what i paid for mine , Ill see how this chip goes I'm hopping its better.


Good deal. Hopefully it is awesome.


----------



## LiveOrDie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> Good deal. Hopefully it is awesome.


Thanks


----------



## AHN JONG HYUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LiveOrDie*
> 
> Just won a cheap 5930k on ebay $180 cheaper than what i paid for mine , Ill see how this chip goes I'm hopping its better.


god bless you..


----------



## Silent Scone

So last night I decided to have a play with cache to see what works best, at least on my setup. It would seem that offset is a tad cantankerous and unpredictable. When using manual voltage, didn't take very long to get 4.375 stable to match my daily core frequency. Needed 1.25v, where as vcore is still firmly at 1.185v. Nothing spectacular, but this system is all about balance for me.



I'm building something else to get back into the fiddling e-peen club


----------



## devilhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AHN JONG HYUN*
> 
> ok~
> 
> can your chip stable 4.8ghz on real bench?
> 
> so how voltage?


at normal loop temperature 25C it is not stable 4.8ghz (too hot), need to check with open window


----------



## AHN JONG HYUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devilhead*
> 
> at normal loop temperature 25C it is not stable 4.8ghz (too hot), need to check with open window


ok 4.5ghz.?

how voltage?


----------



## devilhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AHN JONG HYUN*
> 
> ok 4.5ghz.?
> 
> how voltage?


you asked that before







and it is even under my signature







1.17v


----------



## AHN JONG HYUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devilhead*
> 
> you asked that before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and it is even under my signature
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.17v


oh i didnt rememeber...


----------



## LiveOrDie

For Intels Performance Tuning Protection Plan when can this be used only when a CPU is damage by overclocking or is running in a way it shouldn't?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LiveOrDie*
> 
> For Intels Performance Tuning Protection Plan when can this be used only when a CPU is damage by overclocking or is running in a way it shouldn't?


Claim it needs more voltage for stock turbo frequency


----------



## LiveOrDie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Claim it needs more voltage for stock turbo frequency


haha wont they test it?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LiveOrDie*
> 
> haha wont they test it?


Nope, well they might but they won't flag you up on it.


----------



## devilhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AHN JONG HYUN*
> 
> ok~
> 
> can your chip stable 4.8ghz on real bench?
> 
> so how voltage?


tested now a short run with open window at 4.8ghz 1.35v


----------



## Zero989

Nice chip devil


----------



## LiveOrDie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Nope, well they might but they won't flag you up on it.


Thanks ill keep that in mind.

Has any one had problems with micro stutter in unreal games i have found a problem that only X99 gets running unreal games and using a balanced windows power plan if set to high performance the problem pretty much is gone, I tested this on my old 3770K and it doesn't seem to have the same problem, Tested with the unreal 4 demo and Bioshock infinite benchmark.


----------



## hadji

Asus X99 Deluxe bF error

This q code usually shows itself after the system is coming out of sleep.You cannot boot unless switch off the power supply,it then boots ok.
After fighting for few weeks I managed to get rid of it,tested for 48 hours with several sleep and wake up intervals.Not one bF q-code.

How I did it.

1.Update/install all drivers from Asus site.

2.Fine tuned the Vccsa(system agent voltage) .Mine needed +0.162 v on top of the stock voltage of 0.888 v.

Second step tried before but it did not worked,so the solution is both above.

Please bear in mind that Vccsa is very sensitive voltage and needs tuning itself.Start from 1.0 v and work + or - @ 0.01 v increments until you reach boot stability after sleep.

Forget the cold boot,memory training etc , do not touch those,tested in every scenario etc.

This is my advice to help people fighting with this bF error code.


----------



## LiveOrDie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hadji*
> 
> Asus X99 Deluxe bF error
> 
> This q code usually shows itself after the system is coming out of sleep.You cannot boot unless switch off the power supply,it then boots ok.
> After fighting for few weeks I managed to get rid of it,tested for 48 hours with several sleep and wake up intervals.Not one bF q-code.
> 
> How I did it.
> 
> 1.Update/install all drivers from Asus site.
> 
> 2.Fine tuned the Vccsa(system agent voltage) .Mine needed +0.162 v on top of the stock voltage of 0.888 v.
> 
> Second step tried before but it did not worked,so the solution is both above.
> 
> Please bear in mind that Vccsa is very sensitive voltage and needs tuning itself.Start from 1.0 v and work + or - @ 0.01 v increments until you reach boot stability after sleep.
> 
> Forget the cold boot,memory training etc , do not touch those,tested in every scenario etc.
> 
> This is my advice to help people fighting with this bF error code.


I had this error when i 1st got my board fixed it about a week after getting it by increasing my system agent voltage by 0.075v, There a heaps of threads over on the ROG forum showing how to fix this problem and they have been there for some time.


----------



## DoooX

I'm currently on page 201 trying to read all the comments there are so I don't miss something important that may help me in my OC-ing adventure. LOL

Running Asus X99-S Mobo (Same like Deluxe without WiFi/Bluetooth and some ports)
5820k
4x4GB 2400Mhz Crucial Ballistix Sport (Still haven't seen anyone with these sticks)
And waiting for 240X from Swiftech. (I'm on some Thermaltake Entry level Air Cooler just for general use and some boot up OC testing)

Can't make it boot with 1.3v @4.5Ghz and I think it's a dud chip but I am trying to get some optimal settings to make it go to stable 4.4Ghz maybe with lowest voltage possible.


----------



## Zero989

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LiveOrDie*
> 
> Has any one had problems with micro stutter in unreal games i have found a problem that only X99 gets running unreal games and using a balanced windows power plan if set to high performance the problem pretty much is gone, I tested this on my old 3770K and it doesn't seem to have the same problem, Tested with the unreal 4 demo and Bioshock infinite benchmark.


Yes!!! Unreal Engine 3 games stutter! Very annoying! I'm getting it with high performance power option too.


----------



## Frankz

Just got myself a 5820k cpu, tomorrow i'll be assembling the pc & do some overclocking. Batch# L443B777


----------



## Aluc13

Congrats and welcome.


----------



## 24Valvole

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Viking396*
> 
> Can you post the break downs?


Here's my latest Passmark test. 4.5GHz + 1.3v core, 3.3GHz cache, GTX 970 OC'd at 1349MHz/1500MHz core/boost clock and 1810MHz memory clock, default voltage. No XMP. The blue bars are my all-default test.





I'm not getting any BSODs anymore, so I think the OCZ firmware update worked. I still can't get my PC to pass an AIDA64 stability test, though. AIDA64 ended my last test 1h 16min. in with a "Hardware Failure" warning. I'm still convinced it's a issue with the wall power since I'm back on the same circuit as the sump pump.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zero989*
> 
> Yes!!! Unreal Engine 3 games stutter! Very annoying! I'm getting it with high performance power option too.


Nvidia x99 drivers, for Maxwell especially need work


----------



## Viking396

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *24Valvole*
> 
> Here's my latest Passmark test. 4.5GHz + 1.3v core, 3.3GHz cache, GTX 970 OC'd at 1349MHz/1500MHz core/boost clock and 1810MHz memory clock, default voltage. No XMP. The blue bars are my all-default test.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not getting any BSODs anymore, so I think the OCZ firmware update worked. I still can't get my PC to pass an AIDA64 stability test, though. AIDA64 ended my last test 1h 16min. in with a "Hardware Failure" warning. I'm still convinced it's a issue with the wall power since I'm back on the same circuit as the sump pump.


It's getting there! Have you thought about putting a UPS between the PC and the wall socket to even up power as your computer is probably seeing brown out conditions when the sump is on? This way the UPS handles the few seconds of surge and your computer is none the wiser.


----------



## LiveOrDie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zero989*
> 
> Yes!!! Unreal Engine 3 games stutter! Very annoying! I'm getting it with high performance power option too.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Nvidia x99 drivers, for Maxwell especially need work


Chipset related not GPU related will stutter even on low res and settings.

I just spent 2 hours trying to recover my bios chips after one died using the copy feature in the bios and the other one i killed using a programmer 2 hours later i got both chips working just like new but there was a time there where i thought oh **** I've killed my computer lol.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LiveOrDie*
> 
> *Chipset related not GPU related will stutter even on low res and settings.
> *
> 
> I just spent 2 hours trying to recover my bios chips after one died using the copy feature in the bios and the other one i killed using a programmer 2 hours later i got both chips working just like new but there was a time there where i thought oh **** I've killed my computer lol.


That statement doesn't make sense. I meant _more so_ Maxwell, but X99 Nvidia drivers need work in general. The fact it does it on low settings doesn't infer that the GPU drivers are not to blame, quite obviously


----------



## LiveOrDie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> That statement doesn't make sense. I meant _more so_ Maxwell, but X99 Nvidia drivers need work in general. The fact it does it on low settings doesn't infer that the GPU drivers are not to blame, quite obviously


What i mean is why would changing power plans in windows fix the stutter for me if its GPU related thats all bud.


----------



## Frankz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aluc13*
> 
> Congrats and welcome.


thanks!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frankz*
> 
> Just got myself a 5820k cpu, tomorrow i'll be assembling the pc & do some overclocking. Batch# L443B777


Just finishing assembling, installing Windows and all the drivers.
Just did a quick of test to see if I'd make it to the desktop with 4.5ghz at 1.3, and it did.
Just tried 4.6 at 1.3 and that also booted to the desktop so I am quiet happy about that.
Still have a lot to learn OC-wise







, this is totally different from OCing an i7 950 on a blue bios screen with limited settings lol

Got into Windows on 4.7 at 1.3v, tried 4.8 but that didn't work


----------



## 24Valvole

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Viking396*
> 
> It's getting there! Have you thought about putting a UPS between the PC and the wall socket to even up power as your computer is probably seeing brown out conditions when the sump is on? This way the UPS handles the few seconds of surge and your computer is none the wiser.


I have a UPS. It's better, but I'm still crashing when the CPU is at high loads for an extended period of time. I'm crashing out of Half-Life 2 on default GPU and 4.0GHz CPU!









According to the APC software, when the sump pump activates the wall socket power drops from 120V to 115V for about 4-8 seconds. The highest I can set the battery backup to kick in is at 96V, which isn't enough to trip the UPS battery. At this point only an electrician will be able to fix my power woes.


----------



## zoson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *24Valvole*
> 
> I have a UPS. It's better, but I'm still crashing when the CPU is at high loads for an extended period of time. I'm crashing out of Half-Life 2 on default GPU and 4.0GHz CPU!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to the APC software, when the sump pump activates the wall socket power drops from 120V to 115V for about 4-8 seconds. The highest I can set the battery backup to kick in is at 96V, which isn't enough to trip the UPS battery. At this point only an electrician will be able to fix my power woes.


I have a Tripp Lite LC1800 to deal with this exact problem. I live in a pre-war ollllllld building with first gen TIN wiring covered in CLOTH with NO GROUND. I have one circuit for 6 outlets and 4 overheads(ouch).

The tech docs say it can compensate the voltage back up to 117.5 for low voltage conditions as bad as 110v. I've had no stability issues with my overclock since I got my line conditioner.


----------



## 24Valvole

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zoson*
> 
> I have a Tripp Lite LC1800 to deal with this exact problem. I live in a pre-war ollllllld building with first gen TIN wiring covered in CLOTH with NO GROUND. I have one circuit for 6 outlets and 4 overheads(ouch).
> 
> The tech docs say it can compensate the voltage back up to 117.5 for low voltage conditions as bad as 110v. I've had no stability issues with my overclock since I got my line conditioner.


That sounds like my old house.

I will definitely look into that Tripp Lite. Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LiveOrDie*
> 
> What i mean is why would changing power plans in windows fix the stutter for me if its GPU related thats all bud.


vcore or phase setting related maybe.


----------



## Woomack

Added my chip to the list.
Here is Spi32M and Cinebench R15:


----------



## Silent Scone

Ouch, that cache









Since raising cache voltage I've noticed elevated VRM temps. Cobbled something from a few bits I've purchased recently


----------



## szeged

Whats the average cache overclock on the 5960x ? Haven't been keeping up at all. Mine will follow my core speed 100% runs 3dmark at 4.8 core and 4.8 cache easily.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> Whats the average cache overclock on the 5960x ? Haven't been keeping up at all. Mine will follow my core speed 100% runs 3dmark at 4.8 core and 4.8 cache easily.


Depends what you're talking, I'm at 4.375/4.375 for 24/7. Benching 4.8 core and 4.6 cache is possible, but 4.6 requires a little over 1.48v.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> Whats the average cache overclock on the 5960x ? Haven't been keeping up at all. Mine will follow my core speed 100% runs 3dmark at 4.8 core and 4.8 cache easily.


I had a 5960X that wouldn't go above 4.2 on the cache, even with 1.5V. On the other hand, my current one can do 4.8 cache at 1.5V.


----------



## Frankz

Just did some stress testing with aida64 at 4.5ghz/1.3v and saw that there was quiet a huge difference in temps between the hottest & coolest core.

Could this mean the thermal paste isn't spread evenly across the cpu?

Cooler: Corsair H105
Thermal paste: Arctic Silver 5



Is it also normal that temps are fluctuating constantly when testing with aida64? I remember prime95 giving me "stable" temps that would increase slowly over time


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frankz*
> 
> Just did some stress testing with aida64 at 4.5ghz/1.3v and saw that there was quiet a huge difference in temps between the hottest & lowest core.
> 
> Could this mean the thermal paste isn't spread evenly across the cpu?
> 
> Cooler: Corsair H105
> Thermal paste: Arctic Silver 5
> 
> Is it also normal that temps are fluctuating constantly when testing with aida64? I remember prime95 giving me "stable" temps that would increase slowly over time


What you're seeing is all normal for Haswell-E.


----------



## Frankz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> What you're seeing is all normal for Haswell-E.


I'm thinking of reapplying the thermal paste to try to get the max temps of all cpus closer to eachother or would that probably not change much?


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frankz*
> 
> I'm thinking of reapplying the thermal paste to try to get the max temps of all cpus closer to eachother or would that probably not change much?


You can try, but your hottest core is the same as my hottest core. It can be 10C higher than the others at load, and I've reapplied several times.


----------



## Frankz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> You can try, but your hottest core is the same as my hottest core. It can be 10C higher than the others at load, and I've reapplied several times.


Alright, thanks for the info! =)


----------



## fishingfanatic

Looks like there will be a bit more reading than I thought but can hardly wait to c if I have a decent chip


FF


----------



## devilhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> Whats the average cache overclock on the 5960x ? Haven't been keeping up at all. Mine will follow my core speed 100% runs 3dmark at 4.8 core and 4.8 cache easily.


4.8 cache is really good, how much voltage? My is fully benchmark stable 4.5ghz 1.28v, 4.7ghz cache 1.46v


----------



## Woomack

Here is max saved cache clock ( already posted in other thread ):


Tests on dice.


----------



## Silent Scone

That bandwidth seems really weak for C10, nice latency though. The write time is rocketing with that cache so high


----------



## Woomack

This is 6 core CPU, on 8 cores it should easily pass 90GB/s. AIDA64 has multithreaded memory tests. Cache test is single threaded.


----------



## LiveOrDie

Just got my 2nd chip in its batch L430C043 still testing but seems a hair or more better than my other chip.

This wasn't even near stable but was stable enough to get 3 minutes before a BSOD

http://valid.x86.fr/d7r1k3

Any one know what the watch dog BSOD is whats it related to in voltages ?


----------



## Silent Scone

Try not to torture this one


----------



## LiveOrDie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Try not to torture this one


haha think ill just real bench this one then add 0.01v .


----------



## sblantipodi

Hi all,
I read on the net to not push too much on VCSSA.

My Corsair LPX 2800MHz don't want to go to 2666MHz cas 13 if not on 1.2V on system agent.
Anything under 1.2V on VCSSA makes my computer hang on boot with bd or similar errors.

Is it safe to use 1.2V VCSSA considering that by default using XMP profile my deluxe default that value to 1.250V?


----------



## Silent Scone

There is no way your CPU needs that much VCCSA for 2666. If it does you have, most probably _the_ worst IMC on this platform.


----------



## LiveOrDie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> Hi all,
> I read on the net to not push too much on VCSSA.
> 
> My Corsair LPX 2800MHz don't want to go to 2666MHz cas 13 if not on 1.2V on system agent.
> Anything under 1.2V on VCSSA makes my computer hang on boot with bd or similar errors.
> 
> Is it safe to use 1.2V VCSSA considering that by default using XMP profile my deluxe default that value to 1.250V?


Trying adding cache voltage most of the time it works better than using system agent voltage.


----------



## Pikaru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> You can try, but your hottest core is the same as my hottest core. It can be 10C higher than the others at load, and I've reapplied several times.


This is the same case for me as well. On load, cores 3 and 4 can be as high as 13c different than core 2 which is my coolest core


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LiveOrDie*
> 
> Trying adding cache voltage most of the time it works better than using system agent voltage.


my CPU wants 1.2 VCSSA to get 2666MHz CAS13, no matter cache voltage.
if I give anything less than 1.2V system hangs on boot.

for me is not that strange since asus put VCSAA to 1.250V when using XMP.
if Asus put 1.250V using XMP, should not be that dangerous not?


----------



## vlps5122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> my CPU wants 1.2 VCSSA to get 2666MHz CAS13, no matter cache voltage.
> if I give anything less than 1.2V system hangs on boot.
> 
> for me is not that strange since asus put VCSAA to 1.250V when using XMP.
> if Asus put 1.250V using XMP, should not be that dangerous not?


my vcssa stays at 0.85v with xmp on asus RVE


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> my CPU wants 1.2 VCSSA to get 2666MHz CAS13, no matter cache voltage.
> if I give anything less than 1.2V system hangs on boot.
> 
> for me is not that strange since asus put VCSAA to 1.250V when using XMP.
> if Asus put 1.250V using XMP, should not be that dangerous not?


VCCSA stays at 0.825V when using 2666/2800/3000 XMP for me. I'm not sure what's going on with your board/CPU/ram. 2666 even works with 0.775V VCCSA for me.


----------



## LiveOrDie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> my CPU wants 1.2 VCSSA to get 2666MHz CAS13, no matter cache voltage.
> if I give anything less than 1.2V system hangs on boot.
> 
> for me is not that strange since asus put VCSAA to 1.250V when using XMP.
> if Asus put 1.250V using XMP, should not be that dangerous not?


XMP doesn't changed VCCSA voltages.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pikaru*
> 
> This is the same case for me as well. On load, cores 3 and 4 can be as high as 13c different than core 2 which is my coolest core


My 1st CPU was like this my 2nd one is a lot better only 6c difference.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat

X.M.P shout always chance the VCCSA voltage too.

Maybe a uefi bug or something. I never had an issue like that.

6C diffrence is normal like my cpu has 14C from core 3 to 4


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

I know that people have "Cooked" their GPU's to fix trace issues, and done the same with soldering delidded chips with the solder pieces. Is there a way or a possibility of using this method to try and get the solder to reflow a little more evenly on the CPU and see if it will correct temps?

I really want to try it, but I really don't want to risk breaking the CPU by trying at the same time.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LiveOrDie*
> 
> XMP doesn't changed VCCSA voltages.
> My 1st CPU was like this my 2nd one is a lot better only 6c difference.


Ok I mean the auto settings of VCSSA set VCSSA to 1.250V when using XMP.
Merry Christmas guys


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> VCCSA stays at 0.825V when using 2666/2800/3000 XMP for me. I'm not sure what's going on with your board/CPU/ram. 2666 even works with 0.775V VCCSA for me.


don't know, probably because the only way I can boot over 2666MHz is to use 125strap and my XMP is 2800MHz 127MHz BLCK.


----------



## LiveOrDie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pikaru*
> 
> This is the same case for me as well. On load, cores 3 and 4 can be as high as 13c different than core 2 which is my coolest core


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MehlstaubtheCat*
> 
> X.M.P shout always chance the VCCSA voltage too.
> 
> Maybe a uefi bug or something. I never had an issue like that.
> 
> 6C diffrence is normal like my cpu has 14C from core 3 to 4


Not on X99 stays the same for me you shouldn't need to increase it on 125BCLK.

This new chip really doesn't seem to OC much or any better than my last one i'm up to 1.28v with realbench for 4.5Ghz i needed 1.3v on my last chip do you guys think i need to add cache voltage does that help the cores OC ?


----------



## zoson

My R5E doesn't change VCCSA even when on Auto. Just tested it for 2666, 2800, and 3000... 901 bios.
Right now 2666MHz 16-16-16-35 1T has 0.850 VCCSA from Auto and 1.1v Cache voltage(4GHz) set by offset.
And yeah, 100BCLK, not 125. I find 125 to be really unstable.


----------



## Silent Scone

*Cache stability*

Just thought I'd post a little bit on my search for cache. I've found that raising cache over 4ghz for daily use may appear stable when in fact it isn't. Others have found the same. The question is though - when does one draw the line when looking for relatively unconditional cache stability? This for me has been the most difficult part of overclocking this platform, even compared to VCCSA tuning, which in tandem with uncore overclocking becomes even more tricky.

First thing I would note when aiming for a higher daily cache overclock is scrap offset mode. I notice a lot of people are really begging at ASUS to fix adaptive cache voltage. I've found offset to be too cantankerous when pushing further. How far obviously depends on the CPU sample, but in my case anything over 4Ghz needs quite a bit of voltage, in the region of 1.25 - 1.35v.

3.75Ghz cache is achievable in tandem with 4.375Ghz core with 1.185v Vcore, and 1.125v on cache which is more than reasonable.

It's obviously only because of the OC socket that pushing cache above 3.8 is even at all possible without the hard-cache mod. The CPU seems to really need that voltage, so manual works best from experience. I'm using the latest stable version of AIDA64 and a three hour stint with all tests besides disk and GPU enabled. Note FPU test in AIDA64 is fairly brutal on stability.

The main voltage I've found which is fairly affected by the bump in cache is none other than the fussy System Agent. this has required a jump from 1.016v to 1.058v at 3000mhz. Raising the cache at these frequencies is definitely more problematic than when running 2666 or below.

My advise to those looking to push further or having difficulties finding stability, is don't be afraid to feed cache voltage, and to give bumps to System Agent voltage if you find increasing cache voltage is giving you nothing in return. Vcore also might require a small bump. Some may find offset voltage is fine, for me it works plenty well enough at lower frequencies. 4.2 and beyond, if in doubt go manual. As recommended use active cooling on the VRM.

Cheers, and Merry Christmas to all!


----------



## zoson

I have not had that experience at all. I've been gaming daily while encoding x264. So yeah 100% CPU, Cache, and IMC utilization for 4GHz 1.1v offset with 4.4GHz core at 1.325v offset.
That's really where I found more voltage was necessary, on vcore itself because realbench doesn't stress as much as my daily usage.


----------



## Silent Scone

Realbench doesn't stress cache much really. Very little infact. Every cpu sample is different. I can use as little voltage as you with 3.8Ghz.

I think there is a far harsher climb than there is with core. It's when you're pushing just that little bit further than what your sample is comfortable with. There may well be samples that are more than comfortable at 4.0, but I highly doubt there are many unconditionally stable above 4.2 (with such little an offset).


----------



## LiveOrDie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Realbench doesn't stress cache much really. Very little infact. Every cpu sample is different. I can use as little voltage as you with 3.8Ghz.
> 
> I think there is a far harsher climb than there is with core. It's when you're pushing just that little bit further than what your sample is comfortable with. There may well be samples that are more than comfortable at 4.0, but I highly doubt there are many unconditionally stable above 4.2 (with such little an offset).


Memory stress tests will show any Cache instability.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LiveOrDie*
> 
> Memory stress tests will show any Cache instability.


Not always...

Anyway Christmas dinner beckons, just thought I'd post up some advise for those like yourself struggling with getting their system stable


----------



## fishingfanatic

Well I haven't benn lucky enough to get it to run very high yet, but being fairly new to ocing this is another brain teaser for me. I've been

trying different setups via online reviews and related settings and still haven't gotten very far...

I'll be reading a lot more I guess.

Anyway, maybe this will do for validation.



http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3596502

5960x
EVGA FTW X99
Kingston Hyper X 2800 mhz 4x4gbs

FF


----------



## LiveOrDie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Not always...
> 
> Anyway Christmas dinner beckons, just thought I'd post up some advise for those like yourself struggling with getting their system stable


I don't OC the cache i was asking if adding some cache voltage helped your OC for the cores not cache any ways this chip looks like its almost dead on the same







.


----------



## magicase

If you have 2 CPUs from the same batch, what is the chance of a difference in their ability of be overclocked?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magicase*
> 
> If you have 2 CPUs from the same batch, what is the chance of a difference in their ability of be overclocked?


it's all about that silicon lottery. you need to test both to see which is better









one could do 4.2Ghz - 4.5Ghz @ 1.3v and the other could do 4.5Ghz - [email protected] 1.3v
who know's


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magicase*
> 
> If you have 2 CPUs from the same batch, what is the chance of a difference in their ability of be overclocked?


Batch numbers don't seem to mean anything. I had a 4.2 and a 4.7 come from the same batch.


----------



## Frankz

I'm in need of some help with my OC.

Just did a 5 hours stress test at 4.6ghz, 1.3v and didn't run into any problem.

The only thing I changed in the bios was the multiplier and vcore because I'm not sure what else to change. I can't seem to find a detailed guide that explains what every voltage does, how/when to tweak it etc..



I haven't ran into any BSOD/crashed yet, I know I should be happy and I am but it feels as if i'm not learning anything from this







, this just feels to easy

Tried 4 different settings:
4.5 ghz @ 1.3v = booted to windows
4.6 ghz @ 1.3v = booted to windows & passed 5 hour stress test
4.7 ghz @ 1.3v = booted to windows
4.8 ghz @ 1.3v = failed to boot to windows

I mainly want to focus on finding the highest fully stable CPU overclock on 1.3v and next being able to run my memory at it's rated 2400mhz speed.

Do you guys have any suggestions for me? Any settings I could/should change? What should I do next?

Cpu: 5820k
Mobo: Asus Rampage 5 Extreme
Ram: GSkill 4x4GB 2400mhz


----------



## LiveOrDie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magicase*
> 
> If you have 2 CPUs from the same batch, what is the chance of a difference in their ability of be overclocked?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> it's all about that silicon lottery. you need to test both to see which is better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> one could do 4.2Ghz - 4.5Ghz @ 1.3v and the other could do 4.5Ghz - [email protected] 1.3v
> who know's


Both are very far apart in batch numbers 3427B248 vs L430C043 and both seem to need 1.3v for 4.5Ghz on realbench i did all my tests with LinX 0.6.4 on my old chip when its cooler ill run this one at the same settings if it passes it seems both are very similar







.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frankz*
> 
> I'm in need of some help with my OC.
> 
> Just did a 5 hours stress test at 4.6ghz, 1.3v and didn't run into any problem.
> 
> The only thing I changed in the bios was the multiplier and vcore because I'm not sure what else to change. I can't seem to find a detailed guide that explains what every voltage does, how/when to tweak it etc..
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't ran into any BSOD/crashed yet, I know I should be happy and I am but it feels as if i'm not learning anything from this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , this just feels to easy
> 
> Tried 4 different settings:
> 4.5 ghz @ 1.3v = booted to windows
> 4.6 ghz @ 1.3v = booted to windows & passed 5 hour stress test
> 4.7 ghz @ 1.3v = booted to windows
> 4.8 ghz @ 1.3v = failed to boot to windows
> 
> I mainly want to focus on finding the highest fully stable CPU overclock on 1.3v and next being able to run my memory at it's rated 2400mhz speed.
> 
> Do you guys have any suggestions for me? Any settings I could/should change? What should I do next?
> 
> Cpu: 5820k
> Mobo: Asus Rampage 5 Extreme
> Ram: GSkill 4x4GB 2400mhz


Try running realbench for 8 hours on those voltages and clocks see which one passes, running aida64 for that amount of time wouldn't stress your CPU much at all as its stressing 4 parts of your system rather than just the cores.


----------



## Frankz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LiveOrDie*
> 
> Try running realbench for 8 hours on those voltages and clocks see which one passes, running aida64 for that amount of time wouldn't stress your CPU much at all as its stressing 4 parts of your system rather than just the cores.


Alright, will do that now, thanks


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LiveOrDie*
> 
> Both are very far apart in batch numbers 3427B248 vs L430C043 and both seem to need 1.3v for 4.5Ghz on realbench i did all my tests with LinX 0.6.4 on my old chip when its cooler ill run this one at the same settings if it passes it seems both are very similar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Try running realbench for 8 hours on those voltages and clocks see which one passes, running aida64 for that amount of time wouldn't stress your CPU much at all as its stressing 4 parts of your system rather than just the cores.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frankz*
> 
> Alright, will do that now, thanks


Don't listen to this. AIDA64 with FPU is a fairly brutal stability test compared to Realbench. Just use whatever suits your needs. If you can pass 5 hours AIDA with all tests enabled you'll have no trouble.


----------



## Frankz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Don't listen to this. AIDA64 with FPU is a fairly brutal stability test compared to Realbench. Just use whatever suits your needs. If you can pass 5 hours AIDA with all tests enabled you'll have no trouble.


Just did a quick realbench bench test, wanted to compare the score vs stock settings and i got a WATCHDOG error when encoding x264. According to this guide I just found it means the Input Voltage is set to a wrong value, currently it's on Auto. While running AIDA64 i saw the input voltage(when on auto) was at 1.874

With a Vcore of 1.3, what should i set the input voltage to?


----------



## Frankz

Just did a quick realbench bench test, wanted to compare the score vs stock settings and i got a WATCHDOG error when encoding x264. According to this guide I just found, it means the Input Voltage is set to a wrong value.
Quote:


> 101-BSODs (Watchdog in Windows 8) mean that the input voltage is set to a wrong value, or the ratio of the input voltage and the Vdroops (LLC-Level) is faulty.


Currently it's on Auto. While running AIDA64 i saw the input voltage(when on auto) was at 1.874

With a Vcore of 1.3, what should i set the input voltage to?


----------



## Silent Scone

Just set input to 1.9v, very few overclocks will do well on less. Be careful with AIDA FPU tests btw as it invokes AVX 2.0. Draws quite a bit of current on HW-E.


----------



## Frankz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Just set input to 1.9v, very few overclocks will do well on less. Be careful with AIDA FPU tests btw as it invokes AVX 2.0. Draws quite a bit of current on HW-E.


Thanks for the help btw & Yea I read that the latest prime95 has that aswell which is why I'm not using it
The Asus Ai Suite said the cpu was using 160watts~ during aida64 though

So,
1.9v: failed, watchdogs bsod
1.92v: failed aswell
1.95v: I disabled image editing so it would immediately start the encoding part. This time it passed the encoding part, which failed in all previous tests.
I decided to run it again with image editing turned back on, but it blue screened on me while encoding(just like it did at 1.9/1.92)

At this point I'm thinking I won't benefit from adding more input voltage(since 1.98v is the max Intel recommends) , but maybe I should give LLC a try at 1.3v with 1.9/1.92/1.95 input voltage ? Currently LLC is on auto


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frankz*
> 
> At this point I'm thinking I won't benefit from adding more input voltage(since 1.98v is the max Intel recommends) , but maybe I should give LLC a try at 1.3v with 1.9/1.92/1.95 input voltage ? Currently LLC is on auto


Auto LLC is level 9, already as high as it goes.


----------



## Frankz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> Auto LLC is level 9, already as high as it goes.


Ok, I'll try 4.5 at 1.3v with 1.9/1.92/1.95, if this passes the bench that means 4.6 probably need more vcore to pass the bench? If it fails again it might be something else

Update: it passed the entire bench test at 4.5, 1.3v, 1.9


----------



## LiveOrDie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Don't listen to this. AIDA64 with FPU is a fairly brutal stability test compared to Realbench. Just use whatever suits your needs. If you can pass 5 hours AIDA with all tests enabled you'll have no trouble.


Yes only if your run the FPU test alone, Realbench will put more stress on his system than the mix setting which hes already seen.

I use 1.9v input with LLC6 with 1.3v for 4.5Ghz.


----------



## LiveOrDie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frankz*
> 
> Ok, I'll try 4.5 at 1.3v with 1.9/1.92/1.95, if this passes the bench that means 4.6 probably need more vcore to pass the bench? If it fails again it might be something else
> 
> Update: it passed the entire bench test at 4.5, 1.3v, 1.9


Run the stress test with the amount of memory your system has selected see how you go with that.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LiveOrDie*
> 
> Yes only if your run the FPU test alone, Realbench will put more stress on his system than the mix setting which hes already seen.
> 
> I use 1.9v input with LLC6 with 1.3v for 4.5Ghz.


Yeah, but Is your system actually stable yet lol.


----------



## Frankz

Alright after a good couple hours of trying out different settings/voltages etc, i've come to the following which lets me pass 4 bench tests in a row

CPU Speed: 4.6Ghz (46x)
Vcore: 1.3v --> 1.31250v,
Uncore: Auto --> 4.2Ghz (42x)
Vcache: Auto --> 1.3v,
Vinput: Auto --> 1.92v,
SA: Auto --> 0.88125
VRM Spread spectrum: Enabled --> Disabled
Intel SpeedStep Tech: Enabled --> Disabled
CPU Spread Spectrum: Enabled --> Disabled
LLC: Auto --> 9

With the settings I had in the beginning I wasn't able to get past the encoding bench test, it would always give me a WATCHDOG bsod. It wasn't until I started disabling the Spread Spectrum/ speedstep tech & LLC auto to 9 that I started seeing improvements. I was able to pass one full bench test at 4.6.
Then I got an error(IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL) which apparently points to the System agent voltage. It was set on auto and the auto voltage was 0.88, so i just set it to the same voltage to see if it would change anything.
After reading through several guides I also read that OCing the uncore(bringing it closer to your cpu speed) could also improve stability. I set the uncore multi to 42 and Vcache voltage to 1.3(same as the vcore voltage).

Now I managed to pass 2 tests in a row, but then I got a bsod at the very end of the 2nd bench test.

Then I decided to give the Vcore a lil bump from 1.3v to 1.31250v and now i'm able to pass 4 bench tests in a row(havent tried more than 4 in a row yet).

Soon I'll try to run a long stress test since things are looking good, to me at least.

If any of you have any comments on my methodology or settings let me know, i'm pretty much experimenting with different settings, turning things on & off that might affect stability.


----------



## LiveOrDie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Yeah, but Is your system actually stable yet lol.


Yer i was on my old chip haven't really had much time to test my new one out until yesterday man, Seems it can do 4.5Ghz @ 1.3v with LLC 6 input 1.9v using more input does seem to help this chip more than my last my last needed 1.31v for 4.5Ghz but could do it at 1.85v input, I was asking if increasing the cache could help my OC also i leave all the C states on should these be turned off.


----------



## LancerVI

Hello. Just getting started with Has-E.

Here's what I got so far.



AIDA64 just doesn't seem to be working this proc at all. Or is it just me? It's at 100% across all cores, but it's running exceptionally cool compared to my 4770k, but then I lost the lottery on that one. Moving on to RealBench or Prime or both or if someone has suggestions??

Only about an hour into it, but still. my 4770k would be cooking about now in the high 70's to mid 80's and that's at 4300, not 4500!!!


----------



## LiveOrDie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LancerVI*
> 
> Hello. Just getting started with Has-E.
> 
> Here's what I got so far.
> 
> 
> 
> AIDA64 just doesn't seem to be working this proc at all. Or is it just me? It's at 100% across all cores, but it's running exceptionally cool compared to my 4770k, but then I lost the lottery on that one. Moving on to RealBench or Prime or both or if someone has suggestions??
> 
> Only about an hour into it, but still. my 4770k would be cooking about now in the high 70's to mid 80's and that's at 4300, not 4500!!!


If your going to use AIDA64 your better off running a few hours on each test rather than all at once the FPU test is the one that creates the heat the others won't for overclocking your Cores just runs CPU and FPU and see how you go.


----------



## Frankz

Hmm having a rather weird issue, sometimes my keyboard & mouse turn off & back on for just split second(the lights go out for a sec). Each time it does that I gotta pull the keyboard usb out & plug it back in cus it won't type otherwise
Could this have anything to do with my OC? If so, which voltage should i be adjusting for this?


----------



## LiveOrDie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frankz*
> 
> Hmm having a rather weird issue, sometimes my keyboard & mouse turn off & back on for just split second(the lights go out for a sec). Each time it does that I gotta pull the keyboard usb out & plug it back in cus it won't type otherwise
> Could this have anything to do with my OC? If so, which voltage should i be adjusting for this?


What board are you running a ROG Rampage V right?


----------



## Frankz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LiveOrDie*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Frankz*
> 
> Hmm having a rather weird issue, sometimes my keyboard & mouse turn off & back on for just split second(the lights go out for a sec). Each time it does that I gotta pull the keyboard usb out & plug it back in cus it won't type otherwise
> Could this have anything to do with my OC? If so, which voltage should i be adjusting for this?
> 
> 
> 
> What board are you running a ROG Rampage V right?
Click to expand...

Yea correct
Just searched the rog forum for a bit, seems like you had similar issues. Did you find a solution yet?


----------



## LiveOrDie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frankz*
> 
> Yea correct
> Just searched the rog forum for a bit, seems like you had similar issues. Did you find a solution yet?


Yes i have had that problem in the past and its not related to your overclock are you using the gray PCI-e slot on the board for a sound card or some think? this slot shares power with 2 of the rear usb ports but seems to affect the others as well i would recommend moving the card in that slot to the bottom slot 8_4, If your not using that slot its probably drivers then the Asmedia drivers have problems doesn't matter what version you try the window drivers seem to be the most stable so just uninstall them hope this helps.


----------



## Frankz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LiveOrDie*
> 
> Yes i have had that problem in the past and its not related to your overclock are you using the gray PCI-e slot on the board for a sound card or some think? this slot shares power with 2 of the rear usb ports but seems to affect the others as well i would recommend moving the card in that slot to the bottom slot 8_4, If your not using that slot its probably drivers then the Asmedia drivers have problems doesn't matter what version you try the window drivers seem to be the most stable so just uninstall them hope this helps.


Alright, I only have a gpu installed in the first pcie 16x slot, nothing else
So the first thing I'll do when I wake up tomorrow will be to remove the asmedia drivers and install the ones you suggested, Thanks a lot lol, all the powercuts were getting on my nerves lol

Edit: @LiveOrDie I removed the ASmedia drivers and until now I haven't had anymore problems. One question, do the USB3 ports still work as USB3?


----------



## ANN1H1L1ST

So I just ordered my 5930K through the Intel Retail Edge program and this is what my build is going to look like:

*CPU*
Intel Core i7-5930K 3.5GHz 6-Core

*CPU Cooler*
Corsair H100i 77.0 CFM Liquid

*Motherboard*
Gigabyte GA-X99-GAMING G1WIFI EATX LGA2011-3

*Memory*
G.Skill Ripjaws Series 16GB (4 x 4GB) DDR4-2133

*Storage*
Samsung 850 EVO-Series 500GB 2.5" SSD

Seagate Barracuda 3TB 3.5" 7200RPM

*Video Card*
EVGA GeForce GTX 970 4GB Superclocked ACX 2.0

EVGA GeForce GTX 970 4GB Superclocked ACX 2.0

*Case*
Corsair 750D ATX Full Tower

*Power Supply*
Cooler Master 850W ATX12V

*Optical Drive*
Asus DRW-24F1ST DVD/CD Writer

*Op. System*
Microsoft Windows 8.1 (OEM) (64-bit)

*Case Fan*
Corsair Air Series AF140 Red 66.4 CFM 140mm

Corsair Air Series AF140 Red 66.4 CFM 140mm

Corsair Air Series AF140 Red 66.4 CFM 140mm

Corsair SP120 57.2 CFM 120mm

Corsair SP120 57.2 CFM 120mm

*Fan Controller*
Lamptron FC-FC5V3-BK Fan Controller

*Keyboard*
Corsair Vengeance K70

*Mouse*
Corsair M65 RGB Wired Laser

My question is what type of overclock results are people getting on the 5930K and the H100i? TIA!


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

I had asked a question about heating the cpu in this post : http://www.overclock.net/t/1510388/haswell-e-overclock-leaderboard-owners-club/5940#post_23321428 :wondering if heating the cpu, as some have done with GPUs, would help reflow the solder. Can anyone give a yes, no, or otherwise type answer? It is a curiosity thing right now, but I am interested in others thoughts.

I think of it like applying a solder patch to a delidding 4770k /4790k and was just curious is if may help with temps.

I figure it may be more harmful than helpful, but like I stated, it's a curiosity thing.


----------



## VSG

I don't really see that as a good idea to be honest. You don't know exactly what solder was used, and thus the temp needed to melt it again. Also, without being able to see or control where the solder/flux is heading you may well get localized concentration and worse spread than before. I may well be wrong but if no one knows for sure then I am staying away personally.


----------



## BakerMan1971

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> I don't really see that as a good idea to be honest. You don't know exactly what solder was used, and thus the temp needed to melt it again. Also, without being able to see or control where the solder/flux is heading you may well get localized concentration and worse spread than before. I may well be wrong but if no one knows for sure then I am staying away personally.


Would logic not dictate that the temperature the solder melts at should not be damaging to the CPU, otherwise there would be more failures at manufacture?
I am just poking around in the dark there though.


----------



## VSG

I never said that, it was more on the lines of heating blind.


----------



## BakerMan1971

ah yes, also the length of time the component can take the high temp for may also be an issue.


----------



## djbordie

so im coming from x58 where overclocking was super detailed and in depth. (from my experience with the x58-ud3r and i7-930...and this forums help!)

Now im on x99-ud4 (gigabyte) and things seem much more simplified in the bios.

i used classic bios and simply adjusted the basics, nothing fancy. (bclock, multiplyer, uncore and voltage and some cstate stuff)

http://valid.canardpc.com/aqw25l

is that voltage not really low!?
lucky or non stable?
im @ 3hours so far on aida64.
cpu 100% no dips, etc.

im considering leaving it as is and not even trying to go higher...for now

*also am i supposed to validate under load or not? i assumed under load as temps are up and stepping is not active...?

*edit reduced voltage to 1.12...temps are below 55 now. @ 4.2ghz

should i just start increasing the multiplier now and see where she goes at 1.1-1.13v? seems like a great voltage/ghz so far.

i see a lot of people need 1.19 and 1.2 v to achieve 4.2-4.3 ghz on the google doc.


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> I don't really see that as a good idea to be honest. You don't know exactly what solder was used, and thus the temp needed to melt it again. Also, without being able to see or control where the solder/flux is heading you may well get localized concentration and worse spread than before. I may well be wrong but if no one knows for sure then I am staying away personally.


I was kind of thinking the same thing. I found a thread, from 2008, that talked about removing a soldered IHS. All. Of the solder was localized to the exact spot of the cpu almost. I don't have the guts to do it, without at least a 95% chance of success.


----------



## Mydog

5406.47 MHz on Phase









I wonder if it's stable









http://valid.canardpc.com/7qz06e



Edit.

Why not 100 MHz more



http://valid.canardpc.com/8l8fy9


----------



## Silent Scone

Nice


----------



## GreedyMuffin

I got 3 options to choose from to be my daily drive Oc,

All have Cache at 4.5Ghz 1.25V

4.5Ghz 1.22V

4.625Ghz 1.270V

4.75Ghz 1.325V.

Cooled down with an EK loop short said.

I am leaning to the 4.625Mhz OC as its not to high on the voltage and still a 40% Oc.


----------



## Frankz

Any suggestions on what vcore i should be looking at for a safe 24/7 daily OC, main use will be gaming & I probably won't upgrade for at least 4 years.

Current stable settings for my chip;
4.5Ghz @ 1.248v - 68C peak temp
4.6Ghz @ 1.312v - 78C peak temp


----------



## Zero989

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANN1H1L1ST*
> 
> So I just ordered my 5930K through the Intel Retail Edge program and this is what my build is going to look like:
> 
> *CPU*
> Intel Core i7-5930K 3.5GHz 6-Core
> 
> *CPU Cooler*
> Corsair H100i 77.0 CFM Liquid
> 
> *Motherboard*
> Gigabyte GA-X99-GAMING G1WIFI EATX LGA2011-3
> 
> *Memory*
> G.Skill Ripjaws Series 16GB (4 x 4GB) DDR4-2133
> 
> *Storage*
> Samsung 850 EVO-Series 500GB 2.5" SSD
> 
> Seagate Barracuda 3TB 3.5" 7200RPM
> 
> *Video Card*
> EVGA GeForce GTX 970 4GB Superclocked ACX 2.0
> 
> EVGA GeForce GTX 970 4GB Superclocked ACX 2.0
> 
> *Case*
> Corsair 750D ATX Full Tower
> 
> *Power Supply*
> Cooler Master 850W ATX12V
> 
> *Optical Drive*
> Asus DRW-24F1ST DVD/CD Writer
> 
> *Op. System*
> Microsoft Windows 8.1 (OEM) (64-bit)
> 
> *Case Fan*
> Corsair Air Series AF140 Red 66.4 CFM 140mm
> 
> Corsair Air Series AF140 Red 66.4 CFM 140mm
> 
> Corsair Air Series AF140 Red 66.4 CFM 140mm
> 
> Corsair SP120 57.2 CFM 120mm
> 
> Corsair SP120 57.2 CFM 120mm
> 
> *Fan Controller*
> Lamptron FC-FC5V3-BK Fan Controller
> 
> *Keyboard*
> Corsair Vengeance K70
> 
> *Mouse*
> Corsair M65 RGB Wired Laser
> 
> My question is what type of overclock results are people getting on the 5930K and the H100i? TIA!


H100i isn't that great, it has a thin radiator.


----------



## Pikaru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANN1H1L1ST*
> 
> So I just ordered my 5930K through the Intel Retail Edge program and this is what my build is going to look like:
> 
> *CPU*
> Intel Core i7-5930K 3.5GHz 6-Core
> 
> *CPU Cooler*
> Corsair H100i 77.0 CFM Liquid
> 
> *Motherboard*
> Gigabyte GA-X99-GAMING G1WIFI EATX LGA2011-3
> 
> *Memory*
> G.Skill Ripjaws Series 16GB (4 x 4GB) DDR4-2133
> 
> *Storage*
> Samsung 850 EVO-Series 500GB 2.5" SSD
> 
> Seagate Barracuda 3TB 3.5" 7200RPM
> 
> *Video Card*
> EVGA GeForce GTX 970 4GB Superclocked ACX 2.0
> 
> EVGA GeForce GTX 970 4GB Superclocked ACX 2.0
> 
> *Case*
> Corsair 750D ATX Full Tower
> 
> *Power Supply*
> Cooler Master 850W ATX12V
> 
> *Optical Drive*
> Asus DRW-24F1ST DVD/CD Writer
> 
> *Op. System*
> Microsoft Windows 8.1 (OEM) (64-bit)
> 
> *Case Fan*
> Corsair Air Series AF140 Red 66.4 CFM 140mm
> 
> Corsair Air Series AF140 Red 66.4 CFM 140mm
> 
> Corsair Air Series AF140 Red 66.4 CFM 140mm
> 
> Corsair SP120 57.2 CFM 120mm
> 
> Corsair SP120 57.2 CFM 120mm
> 
> *Fan Controller*
> Lamptron FC-FC5V3-BK Fan Controller
> 
> *Keyboard*
> Corsair Vengeance K70
> 
> *Mouse*
> Corsair M65 RGB Wired Laser
> 
> My question is what type of overclock results are people getting on the 5930K and the H100i? TIA!


When I used an H100i to cool my 4790K, there was only a few C difference after installing my custom loop. I'd expect the same for the 5930K. So you should get decent temps.


----------



## ANN1H1L1ST

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pikaru*
> 
> When I used an H100i to cool my 4790K, there was only a few C difference after installing my custom loop. I'd expect the same for the 5930K. So you should get decent temps.


Thanks! I know the H100i is proven and that's why it sells so well, but I'm more curious to see what type of clock speeds people are getting using the H100i. I can't wait until I get my new build done!


----------



## Pikaru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANN1H1L1ST*
> 
> Thanks! I know the H100i is proven and that's why it sells so well, but I'm more curious to see what type of clock speeds people are getting using the H100i. I can't wait until I get my new build done!


Clock speeds are cooler dependent, but only to a certain extent. It really just depends on how good of a chip you got and how much voltage you're looking to pump into it.

You could get a great chip that could see 4.5ghz with low temps on air because it requires just a small bump in vcore. Or you could get a crappy chip that would require something like 1.4v to get anywhere near 4.5ghz. In which case your temps on an H100i would be horrible.

In my case, my 5960X is happy with 1.312v at 4.5ghz. Seeing temps peak 60c on normal load with a custom loop. Others need upwards of 1.35v!


----------



## BakerMan1971

Hey Frankz
that 4.5 @ 1.248v is a great voltage for that OC, go go go









I had 4.3 @ 1.25v

anything under 1.4 is supposed to be fine though, and if you are on liquid cooling that 1.31v shouldn't do any harm.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BakerMan1971*
> 
> Hey Frankz
> that 4.5 @ 1.248v is a great voltage for that OC, go go go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had 4.3 @ 1.25v
> 
> anything under 1.4 is supposed to be fine though, and if you are on liquid cooling that 1.31v shouldn't do any harm.


4.375 @ 1.2v







. Does 4.4 on 100 strap on that too.


----------



## djbordie

I BSOD on aida64 after 5 hours @ 4.3ghz 1.12vcore.

too bad as if that were the required vcore this thing seems like it can really go.

That being said, how many mV do you notch up? i tried 1.13 for now, not sure if 0.01mV is a big increase or not?


----------



## BakerMan1971

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djbordie*
> 
> I BSOD on aida64 after 5 hours @ 4.3ghz 1.12vcore.
> 
> too bad as if that were the required vcore this thing seems like it can really go.
> 
> That being said, how many mV do you notch up? i tried 1.13 for now, not sure if 0.01mV is a big increase or not?


Thats actually really good voltage for 4.3 I would say pop it up to 1.15, I had normal use for almost a week at 4.3 using 1.25v


----------



## djbordie

but why 1.15?
im curious as to the difference, the guide i followed said 90mV is a huge jump to gain 100mhz for example, diminishing returns.

so how is the power usage 1.13mV vs 1.15mV?

if its all relatively **** all ill go to 1.2 and see how high she can go.

how do you guys determine consumption?


----------



## BakerMan1971

I haven't been overclocking as long as some of the guys on here.
But I have always stepped up in .05 amount, so from 1.2 to 1.25 to 1.3

Power consumption is not really an issue for me, when going for performance.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat

Same for me too.
My personal rule is 0,05V for 100MHz, i don´t go over this limit.
If 100Mhz us 0.051v i got one step backwards.


----------



## djbordie

very cool, that makes sense.

im not worried about the consumption much either, but if 100mhz extra needs xxxx amount of vcore it may not be worth it for temps/power

shes running now aida64 from 7am (est) 4.3ghz @1.13.

id be happy with that, all temps are under 60 so far with a h100.

the aida64 forums say 2-3 hours is plenty lol, i used to do prime95 for 24 hours on my x58 oc.
Is this legit? or should i aim for 8+ hours etc. Not sure, but times have changed since haswell and i missed all that


----------



## BakerMan1971

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djbordie*
> 
> very cool, that makes sense.
> 
> im not worried about the consumption much either, but if 100mhz extra needs xxxx amount of vcore it may not be worth it for temps/power
> 
> shes running now aida64 from 7am (est) 4.3ghz @1.13.
> 
> id be happy with that, all temps are under 60 so far with a h100.
> 
> the aida64 forums say 2-3 hours is plenty lol, i used to do prime95 for 24 hours on my x58 oc.
> Is this legit? or should i aim for 8+ hours etc. Not sure, but times have changed since haswell and i missed all that


Benchmarking is all good and well, but I think stability should relate to how you use your rig.
If you are Folding/Mining/Rendering etc then yes big 24H+ tests may be required

But for a gaming sessions (mine max out about 5 hours), 6-7 hours should be sufficient.

If you do game try playing something demanding for a while, I have found Battlefield 3 and 4 usually push an overclock over the edge.

BF3 might still be at 99c


----------



## Silent Scone

Just use the machine







2 hours of AIDA64 is plenty for a gaming rig.


----------



## djbordie

haha! damn you all.

i miss prime 95 12+ hour stress tests...i feel like less of a man using aida64 for even 6 hours.

2:45 on aida64 atm, i think ill have to do 5 hours and 1 hour with just the FPU haha.

why is it most 5820k on the spreadsheet are using 1.19-1.2x vCore for 4.2ghz-4.3ghz?
i feel like im doing something wrong.


----------



## Frankz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djbordie*
> 
> haha! damn you all.
> 
> i miss prime 95 12+ hour stress tests...i feel like less of a man using aida64 for even 6 hours.
> 
> 2:45 on aida64 atm, i think ill have to do 5 hours and 1 hour with just the FPU haha.
> 
> why is it most 5820k on the spreadsheet are using 1.19-1.2x vCore for 4.2ghz-4.3ghz?
> i feel like im doing something wrong.


Well not every CPU is the same, some need a higher vcore to be stable at a certain cpu frequency.
I used to have a x58 system aswell & i share ur feelings on prime95 testing







.

I'd also suggest you to try and use RealBench for stress testing. I had a 5hr run on AIDA64, no crashes, etc & then i fired up realbench and got a bsod during the benchmark test straight away, it turned out that i needed just a lil more vcore(like 0.01-0.02) to be stable.


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Just use the machine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 hours of AIDA64 is plenty for a gaming rig.


Have we not been down this road before, lol!


----------



## djbordie

is realbench safe for haswell-e?

i read aida64 was confirmed by intel to be the goto bench for haswell/haswell-e


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djbordie*
> 
> is realbench safe for haswell-e?
> 
> i read aida64 was confirmed by intel to be the goto bench for haswell/haswell-e


If it's good enough for [email protected] then it's good enough for me, it's what he stress tests with.


----------



## Frankz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moorhen2*
> 
> Have we not been down this road before, lol!


Elaborate for us please







I wanna hear your thoughts lol


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frankz*
> 
> Elaborate for us please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wanna hear your thoughts lol


Yes, I do not believe in endless hours of stress testing, if your comp does what you want it to do, whatever that may be, gaming, encoding etc, and no hiccups, bsod's or lock-ups, then all is well, everyday use will not stress and induce heat like synthetic stress tests do. Just my opinion.


----------



## LiveOrDie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djbordie*
> 
> is realbench safe for haswell-e?
> 
> i read aida64 was confirmed by intel to be the goto bench for haswell/haswell-e


I used realbench on my new chip then added 0.01v on top of what it needed because last time i run realbench for 8 hours i got BSOD in BF4.


----------



## djbordie

this looks like aida is the best for cpu usage...
real bench quite low.


----------



## vlps5122

i use IBT/very high/20 runs to get a quick core/cache stable clock. then make sure it can do aida64 which it always passes then go on to games.


----------



## Nizzen

Finally 10GB Lan @ home










Asrock WS-E/10G in da house









The main computer will have Thecus 10GB pci-e lan


----------



## djbordie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nizzen*
> 
> Finally 10GB Lan @ home
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asrock WS-E/10G in da house
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The main computer will have Thecus 10GB pci-e lan


i just wired my new house with cat6a for this exact purpose.
dont forget to get high quality rj45 and keystones rated for cat6a or 10gb.

my issue now is routers with usb 3.0 and a 10g/b pcie card for x99-ud4, cant even test the setup until i get something that can transfer that quick!


----------



## devilhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> 5406.47 MHz on Phase
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if it's stable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/7qz06e
> 
> 
> 
> Edit.
> 
> Why not 100 MHz more
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/8l8fy9


like always the best equipment in your hands, i envy you


----------



## LancerVI

Well. I think My 5820k is dead!

I didn't really even do anything to it.

Started to get the "AF" Q-Code and the CPU light on the Asus X99-A remains lit. No post. No fans.

Pulled components one by one until I was down to CPU, MB and PSU. No joy. Still, "AF"; no post, no fans.

I was only running it at 4.5 @ 1.314 volts for about a 12 hour total uptime. The OC for only about 2 hours. On water. Just built it Friday was dead that evening.

Decided to return the MB to Amazon and get the Asus X99 Deluxe; WTH right?

Well, just got it today, put it all back in. Asus QuickFlashed the latest BIOS via USB. Went well. Q-Code "AF" No post, no fans. CPU light lit!









Got to be the proc right?

Very little info out there on Qcode AF. Manual says "exit boot services event" or something like that.

Time to RMA I guess. Dead in the water but for this laptop and I don't feel like tearing down my loop just to get my 4770k back up. DAMNIT!


----------



## kalleklovn12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LancerVI*
> 
> Well. I think My 5820k is dead!
> 
> Time to RMA I guess. Dead in the water but for this laptop and I don't feel like tearing down my loop just to get my 4770k back up. DAMNIT!


I'm sorry for your loss. You had a nice cpu also, so that sucked.


----------



## LancerVI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kalleklovn12*
> 
> I'm sorry for your loss. You had a nice cpu also, so that sucked.


Thanks man. Just tested two PSU's and out of the case to make sure there were no shorts. Pretty sure the cpu is toast.


----------



## e6800xe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LancerVI*
> 
> Thanks man. Just tested two PSU's and out of the case to make sure there were no shorts. Pretty sure the cpu is toast.


thats so weird
where you monitoring temps/volts while stressing? what where they?
and which test did u use


----------



## LancerVI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *e6800xe*
> 
> thats so weird
> where you monitoring temps/volts while stressing? what where they?
> and which test did u use


Yep. Was sitting there the entire time watching Sopranos. AIDA64 and RealBench. 1.314cV and 1.9 iV. Temps were mid 50's to 60's at load; granted only a couple hours worth of testing, but still. In my original post, I even mentioned how I felt AIDA wasn't seeming to push this thing at all temp wise. Guess I was wrong.

That original post I made while stress testing and continued to test for about another hour. No problems.

The problems started after I declared the all clear, started to install Steam and Origin and rebooted. CODE AF. Red CPU_LED light. No fans. Dead in the water. Can't figure it.


----------



## djbordie

i dont think its cpu.

this forum suggests there is a bios issue or do the reflash, and its another asus board.

http://www.tomshardware.com/forum/309880-30-asus-rampage-formula-dram-boot-bios

apparently that light is the ram light on the rampgage board.

actually some weird **** about code AF and z97
http://forums.overclockers.com.au/showthread.php?t=1018064

something about the cpu being incompatible with the bios, wouldnt be the case here as these boards were designed for the haswell-e's.

but so sounds like a bios thing, however you were already up which is super crazy


----------



## Frankz

@LancerVI maybe post about your problem in this thread http://www.overclock.net/t/1510328/asus-x99-motherboard-series-official-support-thread-north-american-users-only
Maybe an asus official may be able to tell you whats wrong


----------



## fishingfanatic

The H80i cools my 3960 at 5 ghz without a problem.

I would suggest if you haven't already, switch fans to a higher cfm. i switched mine with gelid 75 cfm, whereas the stock were around half

of that, and the gelids are quieter. Even with the H105 the aftermarket fans help..









FF


----------



## velocd

How are those 5930k in the leaderboard doing over 4.5GHz at less than 1.36v, some even less than 1.3v! There's probably other voltages I haven't adjusted manually in my x99 Deluxe. That or the leaderboard is full of unstable overclocks since there's no information available about stress testing results. I could do 4.8GHz and post a CPU-Z.


----------



## Agenesis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *velocd*
> 
> How are those 5930k in the leaderboard doing over 4.5GHz at less than 1.36v, some even less than 1.3v! There's probably other voltages I haven't adjusted manually in my x99 Deluxe. That or the leaderboard is full of unstable overclocks since there's no information available about stress testing results. I could do 4.8GHz and post a CPU-Z.


Yeah I complained about the leaderboard giving a skewed expectation for newcomers before. Few are probably solid but I'm sure most are unstable.

My 5930k takes 1.36v as well to hit 4.5ghz but it's rock solid prime stable.


----------



## djbordie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *velocd*
> 
> How are those 5930k in the leaderboard doing over 4.5GHz at less than 1.36v, some even less than 1.3v! There's probably other voltages I haven't adjusted manually in my x99 Deluxe. That or the leaderboard is full of unstable overclocks since there's no information available about stress testing results. I could do 4.8GHz and post a CPU-Z.


dude thats was i was wondering, any guide i read said the vcore should be much lower on average given the ghz. seems so wasteful to get 4.2ghz @ 1.2 vcore on the 5820k.

i wonder if a lot of the people on the list (in the lower ghz section) are just clicking auto tune...
the built in stuff generally fires way more vcore on the oc. horrible.
im at 1.1 for 4.3 ghz stable as **** . cant be happier, plenty of room to go up and temps are super low.


----------



## LiveOrDie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LancerVI*
> 
> Well. I think My 5820k is dead!
> 
> I didn't really even do anything to it.
> 
> Started to get the "AF" Q-Code and the CPU light on the Asus X99-A remains lit. No post. No fans.
> 
> Pulled components one by one until I was down to CPU, MB and PSU. No joy. Still, "AF"; no post, no fans.
> 
> I was only running it at 4.5 @ 1.314 volts for about a 12 hour total uptime. The OC for only about 2 hours. On water. Just built it Friday was dead that evening.
> 
> Decided to return the MB to Amazon and get the Asus X99 Deluxe; WTH right?
> 
> Well, just got it today, put it all back in. Asus QuickFlashed the latest BIOS via USB. Went well. Q-Code "AF" No post, no fans. CPU light lit!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got to be the proc right?
> 
> Very little info out there on Qcode AF. Manual says "exit boot services event" or something like that.
> 
> Time to RMA I guess. Dead in the water but for this laptop and I don't feel like tearing down my loop just to get my 4770k back up. DAMNIT!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *velocd*
> 
> How are those 5930k in the leaderboard doing over 4.5GHz at less than 1.36v, some even less than 1.3v! There's probably other voltages I haven't adjusted manually in my x99 Deluxe. That or the leaderboard is full of unstable overclocks since there's no information available about stress testing results. I could do 4.8GHz and post a CPU-Z.


The leader boards are for max OC to boot into windows and stable enough to open CPU-Z i posted 4.8Ghz @ 1.3v but that's not even close to stable i need 1.3v for 4.5Ghz i don't use prime or any AVX2 tests just realbench then 8 hours of LinX 0.6.4. and called it at that, I say use realbench to find a stable voltage for your OC then run LinX 0.6.4 just for piece of mind.


----------



## velocd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agenesis*
> 
> Yeah I complained about the leaderboard giving a skewed expectation for newcomers before. Few are probably solid but I'm sure most are unstable.
> 
> My 5930k takes 1.36v as well to hit 4.5ghz but it's rock solid prime stable.


I'm AIDA64 and CineBench CPU stable at 1.36v, but Prime95 still crashes on me instantly.







Did you adjust any other voltages manually or just vCore? What's your highest core temp in Prime95? And air or water cooling?


----------



## Agenesis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *velocd*
> 
> I'm AIDA64 and CineBench CPU stable at 1.36v, but Prime95 still crashes on me instantly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you adjust any other voltages manually or just vCore? What's your highest core temp in Prime95? And air or water cooling?


Nope. I initially started with only 1.35vcore / 1. 95v input and worked my way up by .01v increments until the system passed. I ended up with 1.363v prime stable. I wanted to give it a bit more wiggle room so I upped the voltage by the bare minimum until it hit 1.37v under load.

I've since then reverted my input voltage back to stock 1.88v and it's still going strong.

My max core temp is 90c with a dd m6 block.


----------



## LiveOrDie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *velocd*
> 
> I'm AIDA64 and CineBench CPU stable at 1.36v, but Prime95 still crashes on me instantly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you adjust any other voltages manually or just vCore? What's your highest core temp in Prime95? And air or water cooling?


Don't bother using Prime95 no program or game will pull that much voltage through your CPU just use Realbench and LinX 0.6.4 i have been running my OC off these two for months with no problems.


----------



## fishingfanatic

Try offset voltage of 090, cpu turbo on manual at 080-.116. I use 1.35v for 4.6 stable on my 3960, 4930 and 4960 vcore manual 1.35

On water 1.345.

Hope that helps!









FF


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LiveOrDie*
> 
> The leader boards are for max OC to boot into windows and stable enough to open CPU-Z i posted 4.8Ghz @ 1.3v but that's not even close to stable i need 1.3v for 4.5Ghz i don't use prime or any AVX2 tests just realbench then 8 hours of LinX 0.6.4. and called it at that, I say use realbench to find a stable voltage for your OC then run LinX 0.6.4 just for piece of mind.


Wow, you change your opinions like the wind lol.


----------



## LiveOrDie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Wow, you change your opinions like the wind lol.


How still use LinX like i always have still run my CPU for 8 hours to see if its stable







.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Hey,

About haswell-e when overclocking what do you change?

Running 4.75Ghz 1.330V, Cache 4.5Ghz .1255V.

Temps are in the mid 70`s, I have not adjusted any other settings in Bios, is it needed to?

Also, ASUS recommends a active cooling heatsink when overclocking past .43Ghz, my Vrm heatsink to my mobo is very hot, shoud i worry?

Cheers!


----------



## sena

Hello folks, i am slowly reading entire thread, what you recommend for cpu stability test, i always used prime95, but someone from asus said that it could damage cpu.

btw i have 5960X asus rampage v extreme and corsair dominator platinum 2666 MHz CL15.


----------



## Woomack

Run any stability test without AES support so for example older Prime95 ( pre 28.4 ). I have no idea how tests based on AES can damage CPU as it's standard feature of this CPU ... kinda stupid but I also saw these comments around the web. What would be the point of adding new instructions to CPU when it could damage it. Generally if you keep temps and voltage at reasonable values then it shouldn't damage CPU but any higher OC on air/water will bump temps above 90*C.

For memory/IMC/cache tests AIDA64 works good but CPU stability is not always showing all errors. I'm not a fan of long stability tests maybe because I'm using new hardware mainly for benchining.
All those who think their CPU cache is running stable @4.3GHz+ should run AIDA64 cache test for about 1h.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> Hey,
> 
> About haswell-e when overclocking what do you change?
> 
> Running 4.75Ghz 1.330V, Cache 4.5Ghz .1255V.
> 
> Temps are in the mid 70`s, I have not adjusted any other settings in Bios, is it needed to?
> 
> Also, ASUS recommends a active cooling heatsink when overclocking past .43Ghz, my Vrm heatsink to my mobo is very hot, shoud i worry?
> 
> Cheers!


Are you actively cooling the heatsink or not? If not, do so.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Are you actively cooling the heatsink or not? If not, do so.


I am indeed not, i got a ASUS X99-S, any tip on how i shoud do it?

I can always ``jalla`` mount a 80mm fan or so,

Cheers!


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> I am indeed not, i got a ASUS X99-S, any tip on how i shoud do it?
> 
> I can always ``jalla`` mount a 80mm fan or so,
> 
> Cheers!


Use a fan near it.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Use a fan near it.


I will buy a fan, problem is that my rad is blocking it, haft to measure, maybe i can put a little fan there or something.


----------



## Woomack

At least on Rampage V Extreme I don't have to use any fan for overclocking and I had no problems with stability or too high temps. For dice/ss benching ( including 5.8GHz+ result ) I was using single ~800 rpm fan near cpu socket and that's all.

I don't think you need additional fan if there is good airflow in the case. I'm running my haswell-e on a bench table so it's kinda different than in a closed case.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Woomack*
> 
> At least on Rampage V Extreme I don't have to use any fan for overclocking and I had no problems with stability or too high temps. For dice/ss benching ( including 5.8GHz+ result ) I was using single ~800 rpm fan near cpu socket and that's all.


Thank you!

How hot is the VRM heatsink under load? I cant touch mine, to hot, atleast for no more than a couple of seconds.









Mine case has good airflow, problem is that my rad is blocking the vrm heatsink as you can see aboive in the picuture, i coud try to mount 2x 80mm fans, seems like i got room for it, only afraid of those being noisy.


----------



## Woomack

After quick XTU ( it's based on Prime95 ), AIDA64 was showing 44*C on vrm but hard to say if it's correct. At least I can touch it and it's not too hot for me.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Woomack*
> 
> After quick XTU ( it's based on Prime95 ), AIDA64 was showing 44*C on vrm but hard to say if it's correct. At least I can touch it and it's not too hot for me.


That was ``cold`` its not even like that on my vrms, but since i dont have a fancy mobo like your, i cant see the temp, just ``feel`` it^^

I want to do a bit more testing before i use 35$ on two small fans^!^

The OC is stable so that is not a concern.

EDIT: 

Coud one of those sensors be the temp sensor to my vrms?

Cheers!


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> How hot is the VRM heatsink under load? I cant touch mine, to hot, atleast for no more than a couple of seconds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mine case has good airflow, problem is that my rad is blocking the vrm heatsink as you can see aboive in the picuture, i coud try to mount 2x 80mm fans, seems like i got room for it, only afraid of those being noisy.


Hello

As Raja wrote above you need to get some airflow across that section of the board. If the heatsink is that hot it has reached the limit for the amount of heat it can dissipate.


----------



## Silent Scone

As above, I've make-shifted something since going over 1.3v cache voltage to help reduce VRM temps, also helps memory and cpu temps a little, albeit the modules don't really exceed 30c anyway below 1.4v. Active airflow reduced VRM temps by about 9c. You can also watercool them if you're that way inclined, but personally I don't see the point when the offset of having it dump the extra heat in your loop isn't worth it.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> As above, I've make-shifted something since going over 1.3v cache voltage to help reduce VRM temps, also helps memory and cpu temps a little, albeit the modules don't really exceed 30c anyway below 1.4v. Active airflow reduced VRM temps by about 9c. You can also watercool them if you're that way inclined, but personally I don't see the point when the offset of having it dump the extra heat in your loop isn't worth it.


Thank you all for the help, it dosent look good, but not to bad either









The stand you got, is that from a benchtable or something, were i can buy one? Seems like a smart plan as i got no door in my case so looks isent that important!

I will def. find a solution, 50$ to fix it is cheap compared to the Cpu that is 660$ here in Norway







^^


----------



## Silent Scone

It's from a bench table yes but not sure if it can be bought separately. Function over form my friend. I don't do show rig nonsense


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> It's from a bench table yes but not sure if it can be bought separately. Function over form my friend. I don't do show rig nonsense


Thats what i thought.

Hmm... Only problem is that i wonder if 2x 80mm fans will do the trick at low speed (atleast so they`re quiet)
If\ you have seen my photo you can see, its tight^!^


----------



## Pikaru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> Hey,
> 
> About haswell-e when overclocking what do you change?
> 
> Running 4.75Ghz 1.330V, Cache 4.5Ghz .1255V.
> 
> Temps are in the mid 70`s, I have not adjusted any other settings in Bios, is it needed to?
> 
> Also, ASUS recommends a active cooling heatsink when overclocking past .43Ghz, my Vrm heatsink to my mobo is very hot, shoud i worry?
> 
> Cheers!


What stability tests are you running that you're seeing temps so low? I saw your loop and was just wondering how you're seeing better temps than I am at 1.312v. My ambients a little high since my wife is cold lol


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pikaru*
> 
> What stability tests are you running that you're seeing temps so low? I saw your loop and was just wondering how you're seeing better temps than I am at 1.312v. My ambients a little high since my wife is cold lol


Playing Bf 2-3Hrs with friends^!^ My temp got up to 79¤C on one of the cores though, When i add my third fan (running 2 out of 3) i guess i will have a better result.

My room temp is ``normal`` if i can say it so, not to hot, neither cold


----------



## tistou77

With a RVE, It is advisable to put a fan (or put a WB) for VRM above 4300mhz (Core / Cache), right?

Thanks


----------



## LiveOrDie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tistou77*
> 
> With a RVE, It is advisable to put a fan (or put a WB) for VRM above 4300mhz (Core / Cache), right?
> 
> Thanks


Yes with any board if your overclocking you should cool the VRMs if temps are to high.

I was lucky with my build they get cooled fine.


----------



## vlps5122

the cache is so wierd with the 5960x. this is the 2nd one where i was stable at 4.4 cache in both benches and stability tests, nothing changed and now a month later i get sudden freezes just like i did with old 5960x. now the cache maxes at 4.2 ghz or the freezing persists, same as old one had to drop cache 4.4 to 4.2.


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vlps5122*
> 
> the cache is so wierd with the 5960x. this is the 2nd one where i was stable at 4.4 cache in both benches and stability tests, nothing changed and now a month later i get sudden freezes just like i did with old 5960x. now the cache maxes at 4.2 ghz or the freezing persists, same as old one had to drop cache 4.4 to 4.2.


sound like degration to me


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> sound like degration to me


Or it just wasn't stable to begin with. Depends what voltage, I doubt you'd see any degradation below 1.4v if cooled sufficiently.


----------



## vlps5122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> sound like degration to me


its at 1.35v with good temps the cache. it passed 12 hours of xtu and 4 of aida 64/rog realbench now it crashes on regular desktop within 5 mins


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Added a request to the leaderboard thingy, Though i choose ASUS X99 Deluxe since X99-S isent there, any problems with me doing so?

Cheers!


----------



## Nizzen

I you want degration, then stresstest with high voltage. I just play games for "stresstest" and run benchmarks. If it is stable in the games I play, it is stable enough for me









Lucky I just need 1.23v for 4500mhz 5960x.


----------



## Silent Scone

Complett's shelf elves binning those CPU as usual


----------



## LiveOrDie

My new chip doesn't seem to need any system agent voltage for running 3000Mhz memory on 100BLK @ 4.5Ghz.


----------



## Frankz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LiveOrDie*
> 
> My new chip doesn't seem to need any system agent voltage for running 3000Mhz memory on 100BLK @ 4.5Ghz.


What do you test memory stability with? Aida64? & Howlong do you test before you know it's stable

I'm thinking of tightening the timings but I'm not sure what to test it's stability with


----------



## LiveOrDie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frankz*
> 
> What do you test memory stability with? Aida64? & Howlong do you test before you know it's stable
> 
> I'm thinking of tightening the timings but I'm not sure what to test it's stability with


I run memtest for windows overnight on 1260mb x 12 also run realbench overnight as well when i get time other than that i just game and do a few renders on my system.


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LiveOrDie*
> 
> My new chip doesn't seem to need any system agent voltage for running 3000Mhz memory on 100BLK @ 4.5Ghz.


Stock SA voltage should be good for up to 3600mhz on ram, only going above this frequency should require SA overvoltage, 1.06 or there abouts. This is for the Rampage v extreme, and from the Asus master, Shamino.


----------



## Minedune

Whats the absolute max safe vcore for these? I read 1.35

Spec

5960x 4.4
Asus x99 Pro
16GB Corsair DDR4 2666
2 EVGA SC 980 SLI


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minedune*
> 
> Whats the absolute max safe vcore for these? I read 1.35
> 
> Spec
> 
> 5960x 4.4
> Asus x99 Pro
> 16GB Corsair DDR4 2666
> 2 EVGA SC 980 SLI


Air 1.25V

AIO 1.3V

loop 1.35-1.4V dependig on what you use.

I run mine on 4.75Ghz 1.33V 24/7.


----------



## Pikaru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minedune*
> 
> Whats the absolute max safe vcore for these? I read 1.35?


Id say run it at whatever voltage as long as you're comfortable with the temps.


----------



## Minedune

Im running a loop so temps are not really an issue just worried about CPU degradation.
My 980x was rated at 1.4v though i pushed little more but that was 32nm

I'm unlucky i can only get 4.4 stable at 1.32 this is 2nd one. The first chip was even worst couldn't even do 4.4 at 1.35v

I tried 4.5 at 1.35 and even tried 4.6 at 1.4v no go. 4.5 would be stable with close to 1.4 but not worth an extra 100Mhz if im going to wear out my chip.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moorhen2*
> 
> Stock SA voltage should be good for up to 3600mhz on ram, only going above this frequency should require SA overvoltage, 1.06 or there abouts. This is for the Rampage v extreme, and from the Asus master, Shamino.


Hello

This is if using LN2.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minedune*
> 
> Im running a loop so temps are not really an issue just worried about CPU degradation.
> My 980x was rated at 1.4v though i pushed little more but that was 32nm
> 
> I'm unlucky i can only get 4.4 stable at 1.32 this is 2nd one. The first chip was even worst couldn't even do 4.4 at 1.35v
> 
> I tried 4.5 at 1.35 and even tried 4.6 at 1.4v no go. 4.5 would be stable with close to 1.4 but not worth an extra 100Mhz if im going to wear out my chip.


If you want absolutely 0 degradation, you should probably keep it at 1.35v or less. Also avoid using linx 0.6.5 and P95 28.5.









But in all honesty, 1.4v would probably be fine for your computer's lifetime. 1.5V is when you start worrying about damage.


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nizzen*
> 
> I you want degration, then stresstest with high voltage. I just play games for "stresstest" and run benchmarks. If it is stable in the games I play, it is stable enough for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucky I just need 1.23v for 4500mhz 5960x.


Same here pal but I use CB15 too









Just testing some voltages and MP's here


----------



## NRD

Hey gang! It looks like you guys are having a blast with your new chips, unfortunately I'll have to wait a few more days before I can see how well my new 5930K can clock(Damn you Newegg!). Has anyone seen any 5930K's from batch 3424B375? I've only been able to find one other guy on the Asus forums with that batch, and he managed to get his to 4.7. I'd be plenty happy with that, however I do realize batch numbers also don't really mean too much. I've decided to go with a black and orange theme for this build to pay homage to these 3 Tri-X 290s that are going in it., so I've went ahead and purchased a Gigabyte GA-X99-SOC Force as it fits the theme perfectly and looks to be a pretty decent mobo for a multi-GPU setup as well.

Eventually everything will be water cooled with a couple thick 480 rads and some orange Mayhems, but for now I've just got this refurbished H100 I picked up cheap that should suffice I hope. I'm upgrading from my trusty old 2500K and wc'd 780 so I'm sure there will be a noticeable improvement in a few areas even though the 2500k still holds it's own and then some. I'm looking to use these 3 cards I originally purchased for altcoin mining, and so in order to make the most of them I went for the extra pci lanes of the 5930K. This is the first time I've went with anything but Asus for a motherboard and now I'm reading all this talk of the OC socket helping so much with cache OC







I just hope it doesn't transfer over into any effecting my core OC, because as I understand the cache OC won't really effect real world usage much. Gaming is going to be the most use this box gets, with the occasional video encode. However I do run a 1080p lightboost hack enabled monitor and so I'm really hoping to be able to max out games and sustain above 100fps, 120fps ideally. I am a little bit worried that my Enermax 1350w will struggle under the load of an oc'ed 5930k (350w?) and 3 oc'ed 290s (3X~300w-320w) I'll monitor the power draw from wall as I push the overclocks, but I'm thinking that when I install the watercooling I'll definitely need to add a second PSU or upgrade. That's all for now, back to reading through this thread. I'm almost half way done!

Oh yea, pics!


----------



## LiveOrDie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moorhen2*
> 
> Stock SA voltage should be good for up to 3600mhz on ram, only going above this frequency should require SA overvoltage, 1.06 or there abouts. This is for the Rampage v extreme, and from the Asus master, Shamino.


Some chips yes i guess but some need SA voltage even at stock clocks all depends on the IMC .


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LiveOrDie*
> 
> Some chips yes i guess but some need SA voltage even at stock clocks all depends on the IMC .


As Praz has already said, he was reiterating what is recommended with cold scaling. Most chips would need a small bump for 3000+. I need around 1.030 - 1.040 for 3000 - 3200


----------



## stubass

Hi, I am new to this whole strap concept so have some questions.

Does using a 125 strap with a lower multi allow you to reach the same or higher clocks than using multi x 100 with similar volts?

So if i use 44 x 125 to get to 5.5GHz is this better than using 55 x 100 voltage wise while keeping the RAM at the same speed as well as cache?

i am wondering as come this Monday i want to test using straps with Ln2 and even try for a 5GHz cache..

the board is a RVE...

Any advice is much appreciated.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Hi, I am new to this whole strap concept so have some questions.
> 
> *Does using a 125 strap with a lower multi allow you to reach the same or higher clocks than using multi x 100 with similar volts?
> *
> So if i use 44 x 125 to get to 5.5GHz is this better than using 55 x 100 voltage wise while keeping the RAM at the same speed as well as cache?
> 
> i am wondering as come this Monday i want to test using straps with Ln2 and even try for a 5GHz cache..
> 
> the board is a RVE...
> 
> Any advice is much appreciated.


No, not that I've found anyway or seen anyone else to. It used to help on X79 due to less modulation over PLL so you had a cleaner signal at higher base clock. You should be able to reach the same frequencies on either strap on Haswell.

Edit: Saying that, sorry I've just noticed the sort of speeds you're talking about. Might find straps work better with cold, this I can't comment on


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Hi, I am new to this whole strap concept so have some questions.
> 
> *Does using a 125 strap with a lower multi allow you to reach the same or higher clocks than using multi x 100 with similar volts?
> *
> So if i use 44 x 125 to get to 5.5GHz is this better than using 55 x 100 voltage wise while keeping the RAM at the same speed as well as cache?
> 
> i am wondering as come this Monday i want to test using straps with Ln2 and even try for a 5GHz cache..
> 
> the board is a RVE...
> 
> Any advice is much appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, not that I've found anyway or seen anyone else to. *It used to help on X79 due to less modulation over PLL so you had a cleaner signal at higher base clock.* You should be able to reach the same frequencies on either strap on Haswell
Click to expand...

Ok, so prob need more volts is what you mean to reach the same frequency? Also not sure on the bold part or if it applies on X99??


----------



## Silent Scone

Maybe a tiny bit more voltage but more or less the same depending on memory freq. You might be better off asking on the bot in truth.

The bold part does not apply to X99, I was just telling you why it used to help on X79


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Maybe a tiny bit more voltage but more or less the same depending on memory freq. You might be better off asking on the bot in truth.
> 
> The bold part does not apply to X99, I was just telling you why it used to help on X79


Ok thanks.. i will ask on the bot or just go ahead a test it myself


----------



## Silent Scone

Always the best way









Happy frosting


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Always the best way


For sure


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> This is if using LN2.


Sorry my mistake, I stand corrected.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Is 66¤C max for 5820K? Sounds pretty ridiculous...

Max temp is 80¤C after playing bf4/3 for 2-3Hrs, is that bad keeping the cpu so hot under load?

Also, i have cstates enabled, but idle voltage is 1.330V!!!!

Never messed with adaptive voltage, anyone who wants to explain for me? I will go to the bios and try it aswell before i bother all of you guys^!^

My mobo got coil whine when my cpu is under load, worth delivering it back and be without a pc for 3 weeks?
Need to drain the loop aswell


----------



## LiveOrDie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> Is 66¤C max for 5820K? Sounds pretty ridiculous...
> 
> Max temp is 80¤C after playing bf4/3 for 2-3Hrs, is that bad keeping the cpu so hot under load?
> 
> Also, i have cstates enabled, but idle voltage is 1.330V!!!!
> 
> Never messed with adaptive voltage, anyone who wants to explain for me? I will go to the bios and try it aswell before i bother all of you guys^!^
> 
> My mobo got coil whine when my cpu is under load, worth delivering it back and be without a pc for 3 weeks?
> Need to drain the loop aswell


Are you running a adaptive voltage or offset ? if your running a maunal voltage your CPU will be getting that voltage all the time which can increase temps, 80C is high i get around that on 1.3v after stressing for hours my BF4 temps are around 65-70c Asus says 85c is max but i still wouldn't let me CPU run that hot when gaming. coil whine would be ether GPU or PSU a new board should never have coil whine .


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LiveOrDie*
> 
> Are you running a adaptive voltage or offset ? if your running a maunal voltage your CPU will be getting that voltage all the time which can increase temps, 80C is high i get around that on 1.3v after stressing for hours my BF4 temps are around 65-70c Asus says 85c is max but i still wouldn't let me CPU run that hot when gaming. coil whine would be ether GPU or PSU a new board should never have coil whine .


Moved down to 4.5Ghz 1.220V, Cache 4.5Ghz .1.250V. max temp 59¤C









I am using manually, didnt quite understand how to use adaptive








Will you guide me please?

I miss one fan on my 360mm rad tho, running 2 out of 3, so i will test again next week when the fans has arrived (ordered yesterday)

Thank you! Cheers!

Coil whine comes when cpu is over 50% load or so, tested this Cpu on another mobo no probs, Psu and Gpu was coil-free on my old Delidded i7 4770K/Z87 build.


----------



## LiveOrDie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> Moved down to 4.5Ghz 1.220V, Cache 4.5Ghz .1.250V. max temp 59¤C
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am using manually, didnt quite understand how to use adaptive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will you guide me please?
> 
> I miss one fan on my 360mm rad tho, running 2 out of 3, so i will test again next week when the fans has arrived (ordered yesterday)
> 
> Thank you! Cheers!
> 
> Coil whine comes when cpu is over 50% load or so, tested this Cpu on another mobo no probs, Psu and Gpu was coil-free on my old Delidded i7 4770K/Z87 build.


Depending on your BCLK if your using a 100 BCLK use adaptive and set the turbo voltage to what your CPU is running on manual this will only apply the extra voltage on load, If your using any think other than 100 BCLK use offset this will apply the extra voltage on top of your normal voltage so its not as good as adaptive and you will have to test how much offset voltage your need download HWiNFO and put your CPU under load and see what voltage your getting start off small so +0.150v then go up until HWiNFO reads the needed voltage on your cores.

So your using the some PSU from your last build are you using more ATX power connectors on your X99 it could just be that your PSU is pushing out more power than what it did on your Z87 which is why the Coil whine wasn't there before, I get Coil whine on one of my GTX 780Ti on my X99 build which wasn't there before on my z87 which is why i ask.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LiveOrDie*
> 
> Depending on your BCLK if your using a 100 BCLK use adaptive and set the turbo voltage to what your CPU is running on manual this will only apply the extra voltage on load, If your using any think other than 100 BCLK use offset this will apply the extra voltage on top of your normal voltage so its not as good as adaptive and you will have to test how much offset voltage your need download HWiNFO and put your CPU under load and see what voltage your getting start off small so +0.150v then go up until HWiNFO reads the needed voltage on your cores.
> 
> So your using the some PSU from your last build are you using more ATX power connectors on your X99 it could just be that your PSU is pushing out more power than what it did on your Z87 which is why the Coil whine wasn't there before, I get Coil whine on one of my GTX 780Ti on my X99 build which wasn't there before on my z87 which is why i ask.


Using the same cables and all, Using a AX1500I fpr my build.

Using 125Strap due memory on 2750Mhz Cl14.

But i will try the method you had anyway, Thank you!

My psu has pushed max 350watts, now maybe 430watt or so.


----------



## LiveOrDie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> Using the same cables and all, Using a AX1500I fpr my build.
> 
> Using 125Strap due memory on 2750Mhz Cl14.
> 
> But i will try the method you had anyway, Thank you!
> 
> My psu has pushed max 350watts, now maybe 430watt or so.


Offset voltage will depend on your stock voltage your CPU is pulling on load this is why i say best way is to start of small the increase it by good amounts until you hit the voltages needed good luck.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LiveOrDie*
> 
> Offset voltage will depend on your stock voltage your CPU is pulling on load this is why i say best way is to start of small the increase it by good amounts until you hit the voltages needed good luck.


Thank you! I am working on voltage now









0.912 stock voltage? Tested using BeamNG Drive... That was insane low right?


----------



## LiveOrDie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> Thank you! I am working on voltage now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 0.912 stock voltage? Tested using BeamNG Drive... That was insane low right?


Is that idle voltage? i would think load would be higher


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LiveOrDie*
> 
> Is that idle voltage? i would think load would be higher


Testet ASUS realbench









Seems like astock 5960X have 1.050


----------



## Dobibo

Hey guys, a 5820k owner here, been trying to OC 4.2 ghz

but i got blue screen after reaching 83C temperatures after 10 mins of prime95 torture test.

Mobo is Gigabyte ud4

cooler is Corsair H100

Multiplier set to 42

V.core 1.3

VCCIN/ VRIN 1.9

CPU fans went to their pick at 2700rpm...

Anyone can help me? perhaps a setting that worked for you?

I am a real newb when it comes to OCing so perhaps some guidelines through Pms if you would like to help









thanks


----------



## 24Valvole

I think I'm finally making headway on my crashing woes when OC'ing or putting my PC under heavy loads. I swapped out my PSU from a High Power Astro PT 700W to an EVGA Supernova G2 850W and set the CPU to 4.5GHz with 1.3v Vcore and 1.9v FIVR. Instead of crashing after 10 minutes it lasted 5 hours before AIDA64 stopped after encountering a hardware fault. I'm going to put my line conditioner on it and see if that helps any.


----------



## C64C

Nxt post


----------



## C64C

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dobibo*
> 
> Hey guys, a 5820k owner here, been trying to OC 4.2 ghz
> 
> but i got blue screen after reaching 83C temperatures after 10 mins of prime95 torture test.
> 
> Mobo is Gigabyte ud4
> 
> cooler is Corsair H100
> 
> Multiplier set to 42
> 
> V.core 1.3
> 
> VCCIN/ VRIN 1.9
> 
> CPU fans went to their pick at 2700rpm...
> 
> Anyone can help me? perhaps a setting that worked for you?
> 
> First of all, don't use Prime95 to test your OC. Try something like AIDA64 or heavy gaming.
> 
> My OC: i7-5820K @ 4.5 GHz 1.33v. VCCIN/ VRIN 1.95 Multiplier 35 128,7 bus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nepton 280L AIO, Fractal XL, ASRock X4


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *C64C*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Dobibo*
> 
> Hey guys, a 5820k owner here, been trying to OC 4.2 ghz
> 
> but i got blue screen after reaching 83C temperatures after 10 mins of prime95 torture test.
> 
> Mobo is Gigabyte ud4
> 
> cooler is Corsair H100
> 
> Multiplier set to 42
> 
> V.core 1.3
> 
> VCCIN/ VRIN 1.9
> 
> CPU fans went to their pick at 2700rpm...
> 
> Anyone can help me? perhaps a setting that worked for you?
> 
> First of all, don't use Prime95 to test your OC. Try something like AIDA64 or heavy gaming.
> 
> My OC: i7-5820K @ 4.5 GHz 1.33v. VCCIN/ VRIN 1.95 Multiplier 35 128,7 bus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nepton 280L AIO, Fractal XL, ASRock X4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ser du fant veien hit fra hw.no^^
> 
> 1.3V is alot for 4.2Ghz, i woud try something like 1.2V max
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Currently trying 4Ghz stock volts, so far so good!
Click to expand...


----------



## Dobibo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *C64C*
> 
> Nxt post


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> Ser du fant veien hit fra hw.no^^
> 
> 1.3V is alot for 4.2Ghz, i woud try something like 1.2V max
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Currently trying 4Ghz stock volts, so far so good!


Ive heard that adding that 0.1 solves alot of stability problems for some users
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *C64C*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Dobibo*
> 
> First of all, don't use Prime95 to test your OC. Try something like AIDA64 or heavy gaming.
> 
> My OC: i7-5820K @ 4.5 GHz 1.33v. VCCIN/ VRIN 1.95 Multiplier 35 128,7 bus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nepton 280L AIO, Fractal XL, ASRock X4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *C64C*
> 
> Nxt post
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok il try, thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !
Click to expand...


----------



## ANN1H1L1ST

Since I didn't get an answer on the Gigabyte owners thread I'll just ask here. I ordered my 5930K and was looking at the G1 Gaming WiFi. Does anyone have that board and would you recommend it? Also, what x99 MoBo do others recommend? Thanks!


----------



## Dobibo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANN1H1L1ST*
> 
> Since I didn't get an answer on the Gigabyte owners thread I'll just ask here. I ordered my 5930K and was looking at the G1 Gaming WiFi. Does anyone have that board and would you recommend it? Also, what x99 MoBo do others recommend? Thanks!


I have a gigabyte UD4 , and from what i can tell the msi proffesional or the asus delux they are all about the same league, but the MSI one isnt recommended for multiple GPUs because they kinda sit on top of each other..

With my experience with this MOBO, the fan controller isnt working , and the OC software also doesent work well..

but it did work straight out of the box. I've heard Asus release updates to their bios more often than Msi or Gigabyte , and since the x99 are so new , Id say go with an asus one.


----------



## ANN1H1L1ST

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dobibo*
> 
> I have a gigabyte UD4 , and from what i can tell the msi proffesional or the asus delux they are all about the same league, but the MSI one isnt recommended for multiple GPUs because they kinda sit on top of each other..
> 
> With my experience with this MOBO, the fan controller isnt working , and the OC software also doesent work well..
> 
> but it did work straight out of the box. I've heard Asus release updates to their bios more often than Msi or Gigabyte , and since the x99 are so new , Id say go with an asus one.


Thanks for the info! The Asus Deluxe was the other MoBo I was looking at even though it doesn't match my black and red theme lol.


----------



## Dobibo

Yea thats a real bummer :\ , I like the UD4 yellow and black outfit, but you cant change the rear LEDs color , and its blue!
such a bad design...


----------



## DRT-Maverick

No luck hitting 4.7GHz but I'm scared to go above 1.35v.

http://valid.x86.fr/64zmhq


----------



## Dobibo

I am right now testing my 4.2ghz OC on Aida64 Cpu stress test

Currently Cpu temp is on 44C and the other cores are at 50-55C

v.core 1.3
VCCIN 1.9
Multiplier 42

Cpu fan at 2377RPM

and CPU opt at 1929RPM on a corsair H100

oh and CPu package is on 19.1 Watts

Is it good? should i run All the tests together (cpu,fpu,memory,storage,gpu)?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dobibo*
> 
> I am right now testing my 4.2ghz OC on Aida64 Cpu stress test
> 
> Currently Cpu temp is on 44C and the other cores are at 50-55C
> 
> v.core 1.3
> VCCIN 1.9
> Multiplier 42
> 
> Cpu fan at 2377RPM
> 
> and CPU opt at 1929RPM on a corsair H100
> 
> oh and CPu package is on 19.1 Watts
> 
> Is it good? should i run All the tests together (cpu,fpu,memory,storage,gpu)?


You should definitely run memory and cache. Just maybe not FPU


----------



## Dobibo

this is the stress test running cpu memory and cache, intel i75820k with a corsairH100

Gigabyte ud4 mobo

multiplier set to 42

Vcore 1.3
VCCIN 1.9

Cpu package running on 24 watts

core speed is 4.2ghz .



edit: use this link for the large image.. http://i.imgur.com/n2xiKme.jpg
are these temps ok? also the temperatures are moving around all the time in 50-60 is that k?

Note: the Fan RPM is only 2377 all the time i dunno why, on prime 95 it goes to max which is 2700.


----------



## Silent Scone

Because Prime is invoking AVX 2.0 floating point calculations with a largely unrealistic load. Not recommended when overclocking this platform. Don't get too hung up on the load produced with synthetic tests, you'll end up losing hair over it.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRT-Maverick*
> 
> No luck hitting 4.7GHz but I'm scared to go above 1.35v.
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/64zmhq


even fairly good samples will need more than that. I need at least 1.37v to bench at 4.7. Depends what your cooling is like. Decent water setups should be good for 1.45v for short stints


----------



## djbordie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dobibo*
> 
> this is the stress test running cpu memory and cache, intel i75820k with a corsairH100
> 
> Gigabyte ud4 mobo
> 
> multiplier set to 42
> 
> Vcore 1.3
> VCCIN 1.9
> 
> Cpu package running on 24 watts
> 
> core speed is 4.2ghz .
> 
> 
> 
> edit: use this link for the large image.. http://i.imgur.com/n2xiKme.jpg
> are these temps ok? also the temperatures are moving around all the time in 50-60 is that k?
> 
> Note: the Fan RPM is only 2377 all the time i dunno why, on prime 95 it goes to max which is 2700.


thats really high vcore for that clock speed. why waste right?
you want minimal vcore as long as its stable, so start at 1.1-1.15 fir 4-4.2 ghz and move up slightly.
if you look at the owners club charts a lot of people are just throwing vcore and getting the cpuz...not actually stabilizing proper. but that being said, there are some in the right ballpark. 4ghz = 1.1 ish, i think im like 1.16 for 4.3 ghz stable, but everyones results vary. for 1.3vcore you should up the ghz to 4.5 if you want. or stay with 4.2 and lower vcore
less vcore should = less heat = safer / longer cpu life

for comparo sake im identical to you.
5820k
ud4 gigabyte mobo


----------



## Dobibo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djbordie*
> 
> thats really high vcore for that clock speed. why waste right?
> you want minimal vcore as long as its stable, so start at 1.1-1.15 fir 4-4.2 ghz and move up slightly.
> if you look at the owners club charts a lot of people are just throwing vcore and getting the cpuz...not actually stabilizing proper. but that being said, there are some in the right ballpark. 4ghz = 1.1 ish, i think im like 1.16 for 4.3 ghz stable, but everyones results vary. for 1.3vcore you should up the ghz to 4.5 if you want. or stay with 4.2 and lower vcore
> less vcore should = less heat = safer / longer cpu life
> 
> for comparo sake im identical to you.
> 5820k
> ud4 gigabyte mobo


What LLC mode did you switch? Mine on auto, and also , do i need to change the uncore multiplier? Its on auto


----------



## djbordie

uncore i left on auto, becuase i couldnt stabilize with any other number

llc auto

i used this guide for the concept and start point, then set 4.3 ghz as a start point @ 1.1 vcore and moved up 1.12, 1.13, 1.14, etc till she was stable for 8-10 hours of aida64.





he has some good points and explains why and what to change.


----------



## Dobibo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djbordie*
> 
> uncore i left on auto, becuase i couldnt stabilize with any other number
> 
> llc auto
> 
> i used this guide for the concept and start point, then set 4.3 ghz as a start point @ 1.1 vcore and moved up 1.12, 1.13, 1.14, etc till she was stable for 8-10 hours of aida64.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he has some good points and explains why and what to change.


Eh the moment i opened the youtube link i got a BSOD.... T_T


----------



## djbordie

start from scratch, make different profiles and just start slow.

this guide really made sense, great start point and easy to go beyond what hes saying methodically.


----------



## Burke888

Hey guys I wanted to chime in here. I'm fairly new to the overclocking scene and have little experience on this platform. I am having trouble achieving stability with my RAM at XMP 2800mhz combined with the CPU at roughly 4.5Ghz 1.3 volts. Any pointers would be appreciated, and of course I'll give Rep








*The Parts*

ASUS X99 Deluxe w/BIOS 1103
5930k
Corsair Dominator 4x 4GB 2800mhz Kit
Corsair H105 w/4 Corsair SP120 fans in push pull
I start off by setting the board to it's defaults in the UEFI. Then I increase the CPU multiplier to 45 and CPU voltage to 1.3, bumping my clock-speed to 4.5Ghz. I then boot into Windows 7 64 bit and run Prime95. This is entirely stable for over 5 minutes.
After this I go into the UEFI and enable the first XMP profile for my RAM. This changes my BCLK to 127.5, so I have to adjust my CPU multiplier to get as close to 4.5Ghz as possible. After this I usually can't get into Windows, but if I do, I almost immediately get a BSOD.

My attempted fix was to try to increase the DRAM voltage, the highest I have gone is 1.39. I also changed the VCCSA aka "System Agent Voltage" to around 1.021875. This did allow me to usually get into Windows but it's not stable. The AIDA 64 System test I could usually pass for at least 10 minutes, but I would instantly fail Prime95 with a BSOD, and on occasion I would get a random BSOD. So it's not stable at all.

I was wondering if anyone had any tips for me? Or am I being unrealistic expecting CPU speed of 4.5Ghz with my RAM at XMP 2800mhz? I know the CPU can do 4.5Ghz on it's own with the RAM at default settings but my system just can't seem to handle both at the same time.
Thanks!


----------



## DRT-Maverick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> even fairly good samples will need more than that. I need at least 1.37v to bench at 4.7. Depends what your cooling is like. Decent water setups should be good for 1.45v for short stints


Thank you you've given me more confidence. My watercooling setup is very adequate since the graphics cards aren't yet watercooled (still waiting for EK to produce WBs for the classifieds), I will give it a try and push her above 1.325v.









I'm also going to get that intel tuning plan if it's worth it.


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Burke888*
> 
> Hey guys I wanted to chime in here. I'm fairly new to the overclocking scene and have little experience on this platform. I am having trouble achieving stability with my RAM at XMP 2800mhz combined with the CPU at roughly 4.5Ghz 1.3 volts. Any pointers would be appreciated, and of course I'll give Rep
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The Parts*
> 
> ASUS X99 Deluxe w/BIOS 1103
> 5930k
> Corsair Dominator 4x 4GB 2800mhz Kit
> Corsair H105 w/4 Corsair SP120 fans in push pull
> I start off by setting the board to it's defaults in the UEFI. Then I increase the CPU multiplier to 45 and CPU voltage to 1.3, bumping my clock-speed to 4.5Ghz. I then boot into Windows 7 64 bit and run Prime95. This is entirely stable for over 5 minutes.
> After this I go into the UEFI and enable the first XMP profile for my RAM. This changes my BCLK to 127.5, so I have to adjust my CPU multiplier to get as close to 4.5Ghz as possible. After this I usually can't get into Windows, but if I do, I almost immediately get a BSOD.
> 
> My attempted fix was to try to increase the DRAM voltage, the highest I have gone is 1.39. I also changed the VCCSA aka "System Agent Voltage" to around 1.021875. This did allow me to usually get into Windows but it's not stable. The AIDA 64 System test I could usually pass for at least 10 minutes, but I would instantly fail Prime95 with a BSOD, and on occasion I would get a random BSOD. So it's not stable at all.
> 
> I was wondering if anyone had any tips for me? Or am I being unrealistic expecting CPU speed of 4.5Ghz with my RAM at XMP 2800mhz? I know the CPU can do 4.5Ghz on it's own with the RAM at default settings but my system just can't seem to handle both at the same time.
> Thanks!


Dont use XMP, Manually set your RAM to its specs and you should be able to do your multi x 100 w/ RAM at 2800


----------



## Burke888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Dont use XMP, Manually set your RAM to its specs and you should be able to do your multi x 100 w/ RAM at 2800


Stubass,
Is there any advantage to using XMP versus just setting the memory myself?
Thanks,
-Burke


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Burke888*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Dont use XMP, Manually set your RAM to its specs and you should be able to do your multi x 100 w/ RAM at 2800
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stubass,
> Is there any advantage to using XMP versus just setting the memory myself?
> Thanks,
> -Burke
Click to expand...

Not really, XMP imo just makes it easier to set up your RAM... By manually setting your RAM you can tweak it to get better peformance..


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Does the MSI X99S SLI PLUS not have a VRING voltage sensor? HWinfo64 and AIDA seem to not show it with one, very odd..........?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Not really, XMP imo just makes it easier to set up your RAM... By manually setting your RAM you can tweak it to get better peformance..


The board sets most of the subs regardless. It's just there to offer people a helping hand. Saying that, I tweak and for 24/7 I don't feel the need to step out side the vendors binning, requires more voltage than I'm comfortable with to do anything drastically better than what they come out of the box with, but this only really applies to higher binned kits above 2800


----------



## Giatrakis

You can use 2 volts VRIN, 1.3 Vollts Vcore and 1.150 Cpu Ring to have lower temperatures in 4.5 Ghz haswell-e is fully soldered CPU and you will all be fine.


----------



## Silent Scone

http://www.tweaktown.com/guides/6899/ddr4-memory-overclocking-report-beginners-guide/index2.html

So anyone else notice how Tweaktown has waited to do this directly after Gigabyte released a major BIOS update that helps stabilise higher mem frequencies?

I'll just get my tinfoil hat ready.


----------



## Giatrakis

I don't recommend the memory to be OC and i find very annoying anything above 6 6 6 18 looks to slow to me.


----------



## Silent Scone

yeh, I don't know who you are but you're not making any sense no offence chap.


----------



## krel

I know this is probably obvious to everyone else, but when I built my current computer recently, I forgot to run Memtest86 as part of the "check everything" stage. I've had occasional problems with crashing that I was attributing to my overclock but I decided to go back and recheck things and sure enough, when I ran Memtest86 against each of the sticks I found that two of the four would not pass on the standard XMP profile (2667). Did an RMA on the bad ones, and rechecked everything once I got them back, I haven't had a crash since. That's what I get for skipping a step.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Under a stupid but fun car crashing sim called BEamNG drive, spawning multiple cars. temps are now great!

Before was 80¤C, now 58¤C on hottes core, 51¤C on coldest.

Vrms are noe 57¤C instead of 66¤C, Is this still to high?

This temp is pretty decent for 4.75Ghz 24/7 Oc?









Thank you for all your tips!


----------



## Dobibo

While idle?


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dobibo*
> 
> While idle?


Under load.









Removed the fans, temps are about 65¤C now :/

High, but damn, those fans were noisy, sending them back and will try to figure out a way to cool them down better, may just buy a block, but 100$ just to cool down the Vrms is a bit silly.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> Under load.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Removed the fans, temps are about 65¤C now :/
> 
> High, but damn, those fans were noisy, sending them back and will try to figure out a way to cool them down better, may just buy a block, but 100$ just to cool down the Vrms is a bit silly.


65C should be fine, why are you concerned?

Edit: Wait, am I having dejavu?


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> 65C should be fine, why are you concerned?
> 
> Edit: Wait, am I having dejavu?


Someone said it was to high, thought so too, CPU iteself is cool, so no worry`s there, Only the Vrms getting a bit hot.


----------



## Dobibo

Dude im on 1.203 vcore 1.9vrin

Multiplier 42 for 4.2ghz

And cores temp under aida64 reach the 54-66...
I think you are doing greate..


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dobibo*
> 
> Dude im on 1.203 vcore 1.9vrin
> 
> Multiplier 42 for 4.2ghz
> 
> And cores temp under aida64 reach the 54-66...
> I think you are doing greate..


I talk about VRM temps, my core temps is fine, about 69¤C degrees under heavy test for a longer period of time
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dobibo*
> 
> Dude im on 1.203 vcore 1.9vrin
> 
> Multiplier 42 for 4.2ghz
> 
> And cores temp under aida64 reach the 54-66...
> I think you are doing greate..


I got a loop for it tho, not sure if you do?

The Vrm temps is the thing i am concerned about,

Cpu temps gets to about 69¤C Max in Cinebench R15 on 4.75Ghz 1.330V, 4.5Ghz Uncore/cache 1.25V.


----------



## Dobibo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> I talk about VRM temps, my core temps is fine, about 69¤C degrees under heavy test for a longer period of time
> I got a loop for it tho, not sure if you do?
> 
> The Vrm temps is the thing i am concerned about,
> 
> Cpu temps gets to about 69¤C Max in Cinebench R15 on 4.75Ghz 1.330V, 4.5Ghz Uncore/cache 1.25V.


not a loop,corsairh100i


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dobibo*
> 
> not a loop,corsairh100i


After running realbench for 30min, hottest core 76¤C :/

Well what shoud i expect anyway









Had a H110, Used these settings and temp were about 76¤C under normal bf4 load.

Multi 45, Vcore, 1.220V, Cache 4.5Ghz, Cvolt, 1.25V.

Tho this chip is good i belive after seeing results.


----------



## Dobibo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> After running realbench for 30min, hottest core 76¤C :/
> 
> Well what shoud i expect anyway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had a H110, Used these settings and temp were about 76¤C under normal bf4 load.
> 
> Multi 45, Vcore, 1.220V, Cache 4.5Ghz, Cvolt, 1.25V.
> 
> Tho this chip is good i belive after seeing results.


i found aida64 stress to be much higher than anygame for me, what did you mean by Cvolt?

Which paramaters did you tweak more?
Cpu ring
uncore multi
vrin
llc?


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dobibo*
> 
> i found aida64 stress to be much higher than anygame for me, what did you mean by Cvolt?
> 
> Which paramaters did you tweak more?
> Cpu ring
> uncore multi
> vrin
> llc?


I meant Cache/Uncore voltage









Cpu ring/Cache 4.5Ghz

Uncore/cache?

Vrin?

lic?

Using a ASUS board.

Adjusted System agent voltage to 1.9V.


----------



## Dobibo

Oh im on gigabyte bios


----------



## Geicher

Hi,
i have an 5820k + Gigabyte UD4 and I've been trying to OC the CPU to around 4 GHz recently. (to achieve the gaming performance of 4790k)

I'm now at crazy 1.23V and running into thermal issues already.

But still my system is crashing in Prime95 after around half an hour.

What the hell could be wrong? I'm running the latest F12 BIOS and I only changed the multiplier and Vcore and set every other voltage to "normal".


----------



## djbordie

f12?? i thought we were at f11 bios...
you may be using a beta bios or a bios from tweaktown or something?

a bunch of us are on f11 and getting around 1.1-1.15 for 4.0ghz

we all followed this guide:

I had to do uncore to auto, for soem stupid reason but i also have a stable 4.3ghz @ only 1.16vcore!
lucky

this guide is sure fire


----------



## devilhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Geicher*
> 
> Hi,
> i have an 5820k + Gigabyte UD4 and I've been trying to OC the CPU to around 4 GHz recently. (to achieve the gaming performance of 4790k)
> 
> I'm now at crazy 1.23V and running into thermal issues already.
> 
> But still my system is crashing in Prime95 after around half an hour.
> 
> What the hell could be wrong? I'm running the latest F12 BIOS and I only changed the multiplier and Vcore and set every other voltage to "normal".


It will be nice that OverK1LL will add some info in first page about those prime95/OCCt/LinX 0.6.5 that overclocked haswell-e is not recommended to run it, it will cause overheat/degradation and suggest people to use Aida/XTU/Realbench. Every new guy to haswell-e testing those prime95....


----------



## Dobibo

I had a giant issues getting a stable OC with the exact specs as yours









first of all i wouldnt use prime , it almost fried mine, run aida64 stress test instead it also monitors temps.

second of all il send you a video,that @djbordie sent me , which really helped me. you'll be able to achive a stable OC of 4ghz for sure.






tell me how did it go


----------



## Geicher

Well I want to have a 100% stable machine and if Prime crashes it is not stable enough for me.
You guys are probably right, that I won't have any stability issues in daily usage after running AIDA for 2-3 hours.

But that's just not enough for me.

I will try to set the Uncore to Auto and check if it helps.
You can get the new F12 BIOS in the Tweaktown forum btw.


----------



## djbordie

brodude, its not just that!
prime95 is not designed to be used with haswell and haswell-e!

im no expert and im sure someone can chime in here further, but intel and asus both approve the use of aida64 and said prime95 no go on haswell.

a quick google search you should find some crazy **** about prime and the way it interacts with haswell vs older cpus.

if you can do 8+ hours on aida64 and realbench you are more than stable, there is no doubt. shoot for 24 hours but not with prime.


----------



## Geicher

But why does it run fine without OC?
I can run it for hours with stock settings.

So here has to be a stability issue somewhere...


----------



## Silent Scone

Why? Do you use Prime on a regular basis? You don't have a higher standard than others you're just being unrealistic. You're also putting your CPU through loads it wasn't really intended for as AVX 2.0 synthetic loads in tests like Prime won't throttle your CPU like on the EP server platforms.

What is enough? 4 hours? 6? 24 hours? What if it crashed in AIDA after 22 hours, would you run it again with 10mv bump?

Quit being silly, use your machine and increase voltage if necessary. As instead of, quite plainly, killing what could be a perfectly capable overclocking sample.


----------



## Geicher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> What is enough? 4 hours? 6? 24 hours? What if it crashed in AIDA after 22 hours, would you run it again with 10mv bump?


Yes, I would.
I used to run 72 hour stress tests for my CPU and RAM a few years back. (Think about it what you want







)

Of course I don't use Prime on a daily basis but I feel extremely uncomfortable knowing my system is not 100% stable.


----------



## Silent Scone

No overclock is 100% stable. I've never once recieved a BSOD on my 24/7 profile, yet I'm sure my overclock isn't 100% stable.

I think you should leave AIDA running for at least 2 weeks, that'll do it.







You know, just to be sure


----------



## Frankz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Geicher*
> 
> Yes, I would.
> I used to run 72 hour stress tests for my CPU and RAM a few years back. (Think about it what you want
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> Of course I don't use Prime on a daily basis but I feel extremely uncomfortable knowing my system is not 100% stable.


You'll just have to rewrite your definition of stable man, I'd suggest following Silent Scone's advice here







. Consider being stable as being stable when doing the tasks you do yourself & you dont experience any stability issues at all during those tasks, whether its gaming, video editing or just browsing.

Don't kill your chip with endlessly putting so much stress on it because it will degrade


----------



## djbordie

wow 72 hours!??
you must do like rendering for pixar, or working on complex calculations or something for nasa?

cause if you tell me your a 16 yr old kid that plays video games ill fall off my chair...the makers of aida64 also vouce that 8hours is plenty..

the above had a great point, if it fails at 23.5 hours is that good enough? or are you going to add more vcore and potential heat, etc...

dont forget the sweet spot and diminishing returns concepts...im happier at 4.3ghz with a 1.16 vcore and 10 hours aida64 stable than i would be with a vcore of say 1.2 and 4.4 ghz...100 mhz isnt worth the extra heat, abuse

so what bios are you using?? i asked you initially about that.
also if you want stability, go buy the asus x99 deluxe board...the low end gigabytes arent known to be friendly. however they overclock like beasts.

go look at the front page and see how many people use the asus x99 delux...compared to gigabyte and asrock...its staggering.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Geicher*
> 
> Hi,
> i have an 5820k + Gigabyte UD4 and I've been trying to OC the CPU to around 4 GHz recently. (to achieve the gaming performance of 4790k)
> 
> I'm now at crazy 1.23V and running into thermal issues already.
> 
> But still my system is crashing in Prime95 after around half an hour.
> 
> What the hell could be wrong? I'm running the latest F12 BIOS and I only changed the multiplier and Vcore and set every other voltage to "normal".


I have 4790k @ 4.6ghz and think upgrade to 5820k for butter gaming performance what you say man ??????


----------



## djbordie

are you kidding or serious?
devil's canyon will slay the 5820k for now.

x99 is too new and no games support it.
my x58 did say 70fps on far cry 4 and the x99 does 85...not discernible diffy. YET
no games really even take full advantage of 6 core as a concept yet..

i also read that nvidia still hasnt fully setup optimized for x99 yet either...

z79 is king for gaming atm. 5820k will give you 6 cores for cheap and a pretty easy to OC system.
the 4790 is known to kick ass though in the OC dept.

arma 3 everything ultra, gtx 970 5820k 4.3ghz and i still fall down to 20 fps here and there...and the cpu is working hard on that game!


----------



## Geicher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> I have 4790k @ 4.6ghz and think upgrade to 5820k for butter gaming performance what you say man ??????


I would say it is a huge waste of money.
There are still a ton of games which don't even use 4 cores yet. In addition to that you run into the GPU limit in most of the games. I only have a bunch of games which perform better since I upgraded from my old 2500k. (Arma, DayZ, BF4)

I bought this CPU mainly for rendering and not gaming.
If I would build a PC only for gaming I would get the 4790k because the performance gain of a X99 system is marginal (or slower) in most of the games.

@djbordie: I'm using the latest F12 BIOS


----------



## Mr-Dark

Oh my problem with 4790k all the time play bf4 on my pc with amd 280x crossfire but i see fps drop from 140 to 90 sometime thats with 85% cpu usage and the game lagy at that moment

now selling my 280x cf and i will get gtx 970 sli soo upgrading to i7 5820k will be waste of money ? i will spen more than 500$ over my rig









i dont know what to do here


----------



## Geicher

As far as I know the 5820k will outperform the 4790k in BF4 but you have to remember that you most likely won't be able to hit 4.6GHz as you do now with an 4790k.

I guess there won't be a big difference (even in BF4) if you would upgrade to Haswell-E from a 4790k.

As I said before my old 2500k @ 4,2GHz did throttle my GTX 980 very hard in BF4 but I doubt this is the case with your CPU as this one is already much faster than my 2500k.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Geicher*
> 
> As far as I know the 5820k will outperform the 4790k in BF4 but you have to remember that you most likely won't be able to hit 4.6GHz as you do now with an 4790k.
> 
> I guess there won't be a big difference (even in BF4) if you would upgrade to Haswell-E from a 4790k.
> 
> As I said before my old 2500k @ 4,2GHz did throttle my GTX 980 very hard in BF4 but I doubt this is the case with your CPU as this one is already much faster than my 2500k.


Okay can you check this video pls ? 




this 4770k @ 4.5ghz and 970 sli

you will see cpu limit both 970 run @ 70% all the time

the 5820k @ 4ghz will give me 95% on both gpu or the same ??


----------



## Geicher

I don't know but I highly doubt it.

I don't have my system here right now but I can give you some details about the CPU/GPU load in BF4 with my system in the next days. (I have only one GPU though)


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Geicher*
> 
> I don't know but I highly doubt it.
> 
> I don't have my system here right now but I can give you some details about the CPU/GPU load in BF4 with my system in the next days. (I have only one GPU though)


Okay wait you


----------



## lilchronic

4790k vs 5820k single core both clocked the same they are neck and neck with the 5820k barley beating the 4790k in single core performance..... probably from the extra cache and DDR4

and a 4790k clocked at 5Ghz gets beat by a stock 5820k in cinebench
the 4790k i was running had memory @ 2800Mhz 12-14-14-32 the 5820k memory is @ 2400Mhz 14-14-14-36



stock 5820k got 1029cb 4790k @ 5ghz got 1017cb


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> 4790k vs 5820k single core both clocked the same they are neck and neck with the 5820k barley beating the 4790k in single core performance..... probably from the extra cache and DDR4
> 
> and a 4790k clocked at 5Ghz gets beat by a stock 5820k in cinebench
> the 4790k i was running had memory @ 2800Mhz 12-14-14-32 the 5820k memory is @ 2400Mhz 14-14-14-36
> 
> 
> 
> stock 5820k got 1029cb 4790k @ 5ghz got 1017cb


thank you for that bench but the 4790k @5ghz not stable for games 4.6ghz the avarge

the 5820k 4400 the avarge for overcloc and 24/7

soo the 5820k @ 4.4ghz outperforme my 4790k 4.6ghz 2400mhz memory with gtx 970 sli ? the performance increase worth 500$ ?


----------



## Dobibo

I think the owners of x99 here are well aware of these facts , its just that they are MORE AWARE to the fact that the benefits of the extra cores and ddr4 are rarely used outside of the rendering field, in real world the benefits just dont match the price x99 systems have...

If you are enthusiastic go for it! But beware that itl cost you more and it is still new and there are alot of problems x99 for the moment..

I own an x99 ud4 and i7 5820k , and as a newbie to ocing and bios stuff, im still struggeling with it..

With the money you can save on the mobo ddr4 and the cpu of an entry x99 u can get a gamers lvl other bridge mobo setup..


----------



## Jpmboy

Leader board updated.








Happy New year to all!


----------



## DRT-Maverick

How do we update the userboard if we manage a higher clock?


----------



## jcharlesr75

Has anyone seen issues with raised edges on the heat spreader causing cooling issues? I just noticed today when I was cleaning off some old TIM that there are raised edges on two of the sides. Im having cooling issues and I think this may be my issue.


----------



## ForNever

jcharles - Every intel cpu I've owned has come with a slightly concave IHS. This is why I lap them as soon as I buy them. The concave design is all well and good for the stock heatsink and fan, since only a quarter size of copper actually mates with the cpu, but becomes a real nuisance when we try to use our after market cooling.

Is there no official guide to overclocking on X99? You guys just use the general Haswell guide I take it?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Just i need to say this maby usefull to someone

i just help alot of my friend in overclock one of my friend upgrade 2600k to 5820k + asus delux + h110 +gtx 980

stock voltage around 1.09 with 3400 mhz under prime 95 in the bios i change this

multiplayer for all core to 43

cpu voltage 1.25

ential input voltage 1.87v

and set the ram to 2400mhz

then test with aida64 3h + intel burn test 30 cycle + alot of prime95

this from 2 month no any problem the overclock super stable









the temp hit 92c in intelburn test with game never hit 73c

is the voltage and the setting correct or ??

keep in your mind we go to the bios and change the setting one time and the overclock stable for now 2 month


----------



## lilchronic

i ran realbench and aida64 for 30min and have been stable for 2 months. 0 bsod's


----------



## devilhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> i ran realbench and aida64 for 30min and have been stable for 2 months. 0 bsod's


same here


----------



## djbordie

That f12 bios is a beta bios. If you want to test f11
People are hitting great oc with it. And stable.
Right at the top of tweak town says dont use these unless for fixing a problem etc... I like to use bios from gigabyte website or at least stable ones. Beta bios is super sketch

Dobibo what bios you using? Maybe switching fromor to f11 or f12 may help
If ur stable and good temps id wait a few weeks or month and maybe next few bios will give some great results


----------



## Geicher

It is a final BIOS, Gigabyte Website just isn't up to date yet.

Beta BIOS are usually called "F2a" or "F9c".


----------



## LiveOrDie

Really happy with this new chip had zero problem with it so far @ 4.5Ghz 1.3v and 3000Mhz memory seem stable. 8 hours of gaming temps never go over 65c and thats with 30c ambient temp, Last chip run really hot on 1.3v just gaming.


----------



## Train Wreck

I'm completely new to overclocking









I know to increase the core voltage, it should be done in small steps, but what would be considered small?
What else should I increase? I see three options...

1) BCLK frequency
2) Ratio
3) CPU cache ratio

I have a 5960X on an Asus Rampage Extreme V

I'm using AI Suite 3


----------



## djbordie

hey dudes, so i love the concept of stepping and would prefer to leave on, but here is my issue in "certain" games.
(maybe its the game's fault?)

can you explain this tech?

1200mhz idle in windows (as expected)
3300 mhz sometimes
4300 mhz when its go time

i guess that is the turbo and non turbo bios settings based on my OC ya?

so why in some games does it not go 4300mhz constant, i mean it should not be switching while in game.
How can I fix that? or do i literally have to either remove stepping and turbo, which id rather not do?

thanks


----------



## djbordie

Train Wreck, id goodle that motherboard + process overclock settings.

but basic concept is least amount of vcore per given clock speed.
if you look at the front page, you can see a list of users with that motherboard and cpu, then you can see their clock speed and vcore.
Id start with say 1.15 vcore and 4.4 ghz or something, and then aida64 it and adjust as necc. ie less vcore, more vcore, etc.

you want least amount of vcore for say 4.4 ghz and 6+ hours stable with aida64

then after you get somewhat stable you can play with the other stuff to try to get more out of it.
i left uncore as auto, but google guides will elaborate on that.

freq 100mhz
multiplier 44 (for 4.4 ghz)
uncore auto
vcore 1.15 - 1.2 (adjust in small increments like 1.15, 1.17, 1.19, etc)

should be a start point, but look at the guides for better info on vcore/ghz


----------



## Train Wreck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djbordie*
> 
> Train Wreck, id goodle that motherboard + process overclock settings.
> 
> but basic concept is least amount of vcore per given clock speed.
> if you look at the front page, you can see a list of users with that motherboard and cpu, then you can see their clock speed and vcore.
> Id start with say 1.15 vcore and 4.4 ghz or something, and then aida64 it and adjust as necc. ie less vcore, more vcore, etc.
> 
> you want least amount of vcore for say 4.4 ghz and 6+ hours stable with aida64
> 
> then after you get somewhat stable you can play with the other stuff to try to get more out of it.
> i left uncore as auto, but google guides will elaborate on that.
> 
> freq 100mhz
> multiplier 44 (for 4.4 ghz)
> uncore auto
> vcore 1.15 - 1.2 (adjust in small increments like 1.15, 1.17, 1.19, etc)
> 
> should be a start point, but look at the guides for better info on vcore/ghz


Uncore is a BIOS setting, right?

For starters I'm just going to get my feet wet with AI Suite 3 and after I feel comfortable, then I'll do BIOS-level overclocking.

I did some google searching and this forum turned up several times. LOL
I am also reading the Haswell E Leaderboard thread to get more information, and watching some youtube clips too.


----------



## djbordie

problem with software windows overclocking is it does it incorrectly.

its actually easier in the bios, specially these days. you just tick like 3 settings and your OC'd.

and with the fancy new mobos, if you screw up, they revert back to safe setting, etc.

main issue with software oc is that they throw more VCORE than is needed, therefore stressing the chip unecc.

youtube your motherboard + cpu + oc and you will find some good info. asking how to oc on this forum without a basic knowledge of the concept is tough.


----------



## xarot

I'd never use software for CPU overclocking myself, in the past I've seen few reports of OC software setting the Vcore through the roof all of a sudden, killing the CPU instantly.


----------



## szeged

Some boards like Gigabyte come with nice software overclocking that does screw up, I wouldn't trust someware from some random person though.


----------



## djbordie

regardless of what software package, software OS gives more vcore than necc to achieve instant stability for uninformed newbs.

not smart.

excess wear and tear on the cpu, higher temps, this concept is discussed to death since software oc came out


----------



## Train Wreck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djbordie*
> 
> regardless of what software package, software OS gives more vcore than necc to achieve instant stability for uninformed newbs.
> 
> not smart.
> 
> excess wear and tear on the cpu, higher temps, this concept is discussed to death since software oc came out


I'm going to try some BIOS stuff. Wish me luck


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Train Wreck*
> 
> I'm going to try some BIOS stuff. Wish me luck


read these guides from [email protected]:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1510328/asus-x99-motherboard-series-official-support-thread-north-american-users-only/0_20


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djbordie*
> 
> regardless of what software package, software OS gives more vcore than necc to achieve instant stability for uninformed newbs.
> 
> not smart.
> 
> excess wear and tear on the cpu, higher temps, this concept is discussed to death since software oc came out


That's why you use a multimeter, almost no software reads voltage correctly anyways.


----------



## djbordie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> That's why you use a multimeter, almost no software reads voltage correctly anyways.


including the bios...
good call , im going to try this.

does the ud4 have dedicated vcore nodes on the board or?


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djbordie*
> 
> including the bios...
> good call , im going to try this.
> 
> does the ud4 have dedicated vcore nodes on the board or?


Not sure, there's probably a guide on how to do it for that board.


----------



## Train Wreck

Thanks for your help guys but I am not doing anything with BIOS today.

I got called into work early so I won't be able to play around with this until later tonight










EDIT....I was just told to come in at my normal time so now I'll be able to mess around anyway


----------



## thrgk

Is WHEA Uncorrectable error CPU related? Does it mean more voltage? I am at 1.385 4.5ghz cache on auto and so is ram (auto not xmp)


----------



## LiveOrDie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Is WHEA Uncorrectable error CPU related? Does it mean more voltage? I am at 1.385 4.5ghz cache on auto and so is ram (auto not xmp)


Yep your vcores to low and try a higher input voltage to if not already.


----------



## thrgk

input is vcin? I raised it to 2.1 it was at 2.


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> *input is vcin?* I raised it to 2.1 it was at 2.


Yes it is the same... did you just raise it now before trying again?


----------



## thrgk

Yea I raised it after the crash, mean it crashes very few times and randomly so not sure if it works.


----------



## LiveOrDie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> input is vcin? I raised it to 2.1 it was at 2.


Those are some crazy high voltages I use 1.9 on llc6 for my 4.5ghz oc .


----------



## thrgk

would over voltage of vcin cause the same issue?


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Yea I raised it after the crash, mean it crashes very few times and randomly so not sure if it works.


Hmmmm, see what others say but it may be safer to settle on 4.4GHz unless you want to try a slight bump in vCore on 4.5GHz but for running 24/7 you are pushing it..


----------



## LiveOrDie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> would over voltage of vcin cause the same issue?


It mite from what ive seen needed for 4.5ghz is around 1.85-1.95v and LLC is lowered off lv 9 which is auto u should be on 6 or 7 when running a high vcin.


----------



## thrgk

Yea my chip I know socks average do 4.5 on 1.3 and my mobo doesn't have oc socket


----------



## LiveOrDie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Yea my chip I know socks average do 4.5 on 1.3 and my mobo doesn't have oc socket


4.5ghz on 1.3v is average but u can get chips that don't overclock well at all the oc socket helps more with cache overclocks .


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LiveOrDie*
> 
> 4.5ghz on 1.3v is average but u can get chips that don't overclock well at all the oc socket helps more with cache overclocks .


Yea I boot with 1.3, but crash with anything stressing a little. Should I leave cache and ram voltages auto? Just change vcin and cvore?

also, using override voltage not manual or offset (since I want it to downclock) and 100 strap even though ram default is 2666


----------



## Silent Scone

Leave SA in auto for time being, you're going to want to apply 1.35v for 4.5 if that's what you're aiming for. Sounds like you're a fair way off with 1.3.

Use the strap that's recommended for your memory frequency


----------



## thrgk

So i had lowered my OC to 4.4, voltage at 1.35, vcin 1.9, and I go another whea error, however even though there is no code on the blue screen in event viewer it said 124 bug check. Could it be something else? I got a lot of driver stuff in event viewer going on(most is USB stuff).


----------



## thrgk

Wow WHEA bsod happened THREE! times in the last 10 minutes. I put everything in bios on stock defaults. This is really weird.

can someone help me get this oc'ed? It was fine at 4.5ghz for months.

I got 2666mhz memory (should i use 100 or 125 strap?)

There is no manual mode to enable or disable in my MSI bios. Should I dump this board and get Asus?

There is no manual voltage, only offset, adaptive, and override

WhoCrashed Info

On Fri 1/9/2015 9:14:26 PM GMT your computer crashed
crash dump file: C:\Windows\Minidump\010915-7812-01.dmp
This was probably caused by the following module: ntoskrnl.exe (nt+0x14F1A0)
Bugcheck code: 0x124 (0x4, 0xFFFFE000DB3FD8D8, 0x0, 0x0)
Error: WHEA_UNCORRECTABLE_ERROR
file path: C:\Windows\system32\ntoskrnl.exe
product: Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
company: Microsoft Corporation
description: NT Kernel & System
Bug check description: This bug check indicates that a fatal hardware error has occurred. This bug check uses the error data that is provided by the Windows Hardware Error Architecture (WHEA).
This is likely to be caused by a hardware problem problem. This problem might be caused by a thermal issue.
The crash took place in the Windows kernel. Possibly this problem is caused by another driver that cannot be identified at this time.

On Fri 1/9/2015 9:07:09 PM GMT your computer crashed
crash dump file: C:\Windows\Minidump\010915-8062-02.dmp
This was probably caused by the following module: hal.dll (hal+0x37213)
Bugcheck code: 0x124 (0x4, 0xFFFFE00130B8F038, 0x0, 0x0)
Error: WHEA_UNCORRECTABLE_ERROR
file path: C:\Windows\system32\hal.dll
product: Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
company: Microsoft Corporation
description: Hardware Abstraction Layer DLL
Bug check description: This bug check indicates that a fatal hardware error has occurred. This bug check uses the error data that is provided by the Windows Hardware Error Architecture (WHEA).
This is likely to be caused by a hardware problem problem. This problem might be caused by a thermal issue.
The crash took place in a standard Microsoft module. Your system configuration may be incorrect. Possibly this problem is caused by another driver on your system that cannot be identified at this time.

On Fri 1/9/2015 9:07:09 PM GMT your computer crashed
crash dump file: C:\Windows\memory.dmp
This was probably caused by the following module: hal.dll (hal!HalBugCheckSystem+0xCF)
Bugcheck code: 0x124 (0x4, 0xFFFFE00130B8F038, 0x0, 0x0)
Error: WHEA_UNCORRECTABLE_ERROR
file path: C:\Windows\system32\hal.dll
product: Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
company: Microsoft Corporation
description: Hardware Abstraction Layer DLL
Bug check description: This bug check indicates that a fatal hardware error has occurred. This bug check uses the error data that is provided by the Windows Hardware Error Architecture (WHEA).
This is likely to be caused by a hardware problem problem. This problem might be caused by a thermal issue.
The crash took place in a standard Microsoft module. Your system configuration may be incorrect. Possibly this problem is caused by another driver on your system that cannot be identified at this time.

On Fri 1/9/2015 9:01:45 PM GMT your computer crashed
crash dump file: C:\Windows\Minidump\010915-8062-01.dmp
This was probably caused by the following module: hal.dll (hal+0x37213)
Bugcheck code: 0x124 (0x4, 0xFFFFE0002D3F8038, 0x0, 0x0)
Error: WHEA_UNCORRECTABLE_ERROR
file path: C:\Windows\system32\hal.dll
product: Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
company: Microsoft Corporation
description: Hardware Abstraction Layer DLL
Bug check description: This bug check indicates that a fatal hardware error has occurred. This bug check uses the error data that is provided by the Windows Hardware Error Architecture (WHEA).
This is likely to be caused by a hardware problem problem. This problem might be caused by a thermal issue.
The crash took place in a standard Microsoft module. Your system configuration may be incorrect. Possibly this problem is caused by another driver on your system that cannot be identified at this time.


----------



## zoson

0x124 BSOD is either too low vCore or too low memory controller voltage.
http://www.overclock.net/t/935829/the-overclockers-bsod-code-list

To stabilize memory controller on Haswell-E you increase VCCSA and/or Cache Voltage.


----------



## thrgk

What do you recommend I put VCCSA and cache voltage at? Cache is on auto and so is the cache voltage and vccsa currently.

Does the bsod codes point to anything specific?


----------



## thrgk

think i should sell my mobo and get the asus rampage? All the guides are for asus ones


----------



## thrgk

Ok so I tried 125 strap, putting ram below 2000mhz and cpu at like 4351 or something at 1.35v and I crashed same error.

Right now I am trying EVERYTHING STOCK except I put voltage at 1.35 and left 100 strap and multi at 43.

It seem anything I do I get that error now.

Wow as writing message on my phone it did it again. Could it be windows itself ?

Someone please help me


----------



## F4ze0ne

Is Megahalems w/ a good fan sufficient enough to cool the 5820K with an average overclock?


----------



## Frankz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Ok so I tried 125 strap, putting ram below 2000mhz and cpu at like 4351 or something at 1.35v and I crashed same error.
> 
> Right now I am trying EVERYTHING STOCK except I put voltage at 1.35 and left 100 strap and multi at 43.
> 
> It seem anything I do I get that error now.
> 
> Wow as writing message on my phone it did it again. Could it be windows itself ?
> 
> Someone please help me


Maybe it doesn't like running at 1.35v? Try lowering voltages(1.3v/1.25v/1.2v) & retest to see if the same issue occurs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F4ze0ne*
> 
> Is Megahalems w/ a good fan sufficient enough to cool the 5820K with an average overclock?


Hmm should be fine but it's hard to say lol. I'm pretty sure a hyper evo 212 even manages to cool the 5820k, but you won't be able to push voltages that high(which limits ur overclocking potential)


----------



## thrgk

So leave all default other then multiplier and cpu voltage ? Should I use adaptive offset or over ride


----------



## Frankz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> So leave all default other then multiplier and cpu voltage ? Should I use adaptive offset or over ride


Yea and turn off EPU power saving in the bios & also make sure there arent any other power saving settings activated in windows


----------



## thrgk

How about eist and turbo and stuff

Also would too much voltage cause this ?


----------



## Frankz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> How about eist and turbo and stuff


You can leave those on, i have them on aswell, for my daily oc, they shouldn't cause any problems

Edit: too much voltage? that's a possibility, so try to check if it gives you the same errors when at a lower voltage like 1.3/1.25


----------



## thrgk

I will try this in like 30 minutes when I get home. If it doesn't boot or crashes what should I do? Mean I didn't super volt anything so nothing should be broken


----------



## thrgk

Tried it and crashed browsing the Web within minutes


----------



## LiveOrDie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Ok so I tried 125 strap, putting ram below 2000mhz and cpu at like 4351 or something at 1.35v and I crashed same error.
> 
> Right now I am trying EVERYTHING STOCK except I put voltage at 1.35 and left 100 strap and multi at 43.
> 
> It seem anything I do I get that error now.
> 
> Wow as writing message on my phone it did it again. Could it be windows itself ?
> 
> Someone please help me


Try starting from scratch clear the CMOS , Try setting 100BCLK with 45x on the cores 1.35v vcore and 1.9v VCIN leave the rest on auto.


----------



## Dobibo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> How about eist and turbo and stuff
> 
> Also would too much voltage cause this ?


I think the owners of x99 here are well aware of these facts , its just that they are MORE AWARE to the fact that the benefits of the extra cores and ddr4 are rarely used outside of the rendering field

Tell me how did it go


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dobibo*
> 
> I think the owners of x99 here are well aware of these facts , its just that they are MORE AWARE to the fact that the benefits of the extra cores and ddr4 are rarely used outside of the rendering field
> 
> Tell me how did it go


So it was going well. I did a few ours of linx and an 1.5 hour of realbench and no crashes. This is with everything at default and multi at 44 cpu vcore at 1.33.

I stop the stressing, go to update windows walk away, come back and it has rebooted from a 124 bsod. Ho can it be fine when stressing but reboot and crash when idle lol?


----------



## thrgk

BTW is there anyway to have my cores downclock along with voltage if Cstates are disabled?


----------



## Boxlid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> So it was going well. I did a few ours of linx and an 1.5 hour of realbench and no crashes. This is with everything at default and multi at 44 cpu vcore at 1.33.
> 
> I stop the stressing, go to update windows walk away, come back and it has rebooted from a 124 bsod. Ho can it be fine when stressing but reboot and crash when idle lol?


Have you turned off c states? That was causing crashes for a couple fellers over at EVGA's forums. Also enter your primary memory timings, voltage, and frequency manually. Once in OS, set to performance mode in power options.


----------



## thrgk

Yes I disabled C-States but now it keeps my cpu at the overclocked multi and voltage and doesn't downclock at all.

I will try entering the memory stuff manually and seeing, as its weird I passed 1 hour of Real Bench, 1 hour of linx,

and then while browsing the web and not stressing I got the WHEA error again. So I downloaded memtest and ill try that out.


----------



## Boxlid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Yes I disabled C-States but now it keeps my cpu at the overclocked multi and voltage and doesn't downclock at all.
> 
> I will try entering the memory stuff manually and seeing, as its weird I passed 1 hour of Real Bench, 1 hour of linx,
> 
> and then while browsing the web and not stressing I got the WHEA error again. So I downloaded memtest and ill try that out.


Running at full speed all the time is a good thing







The problem is the vcore isn't high enough during the downclocking most likely, that might be the only solution for a while.


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boxlid*
> 
> Running at full speed all the time is a good thing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The problem is the vcore isn't high enough during the downclocking most likely, that might be the only solution for a while.


Wont it hurt the cpu to always run at 44multi 1.31v?

Is there anyway to get it to downclock, but give voltage a bump so that it doesn't downclock the voltage as much?

Maybe use offset or adaptive instead of override vcore?+


----------



## Boxlid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Wont it hurt the cpu to always run at 44multi 1.31v?
> 
> Is there anyway to get it to downclock, but give voltage a bump so that it doesn't downclock the voltage as much?
> 
> Maybe use offset or adaptive instead of override vcore?+


You could try adaptive, but I wouldn't worry about it running full speed. My 980X is still running strong after almost 5yrs at 4.5ghz. The only thing the performance mode causes is $1 more on energy bill


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boxlid*
> 
> You could try adaptive, but I wouldn't worry about it running full speed. My 980X is still running strong after almost 5yrs at 4.5ghz. The only thing the performance mode causes is $1 more on energy bill


Hehe $1 is worth it. For the memory I just set voltage and 2 15 15 15 35 the rest I left on auto. I also set it to 2666mhz since that's the default. Anything else I have to do?

Also if I do oc ram how do I check it's stability ?


----------



## Boxlid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Hehe $1 is worth it. For the memory I just set voltage and 2 15 15 15 35 the rest I left on auto. I also set it to 2666mhz since that's the default. Anything else I have to do?
> 
> Also if I do oc ram how do I check it's stability ?


Memtest, and also Aida64 has tests for everything, you'll see the checkboxes for memory etc. Just raise your clock and volts to reach 70C max core temp, then enjoy. HWinfo64 is good for checking your temps on everything and setting alarms.


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boxlid*
> 
> Memtest, and also Aida64 has tests for everything, you'll see the checkboxes for memory etc. Just raise your clock and volts to reach 70C max core temp, then enjoy. HWinfo64 is good for checking your temps on everything and setting alarms.


so 70c is the max to go on temp for ram?

Also, is there a free edition for aida64 or got to rack out $40?


----------



## Boxlid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> so 70c is the max to go on temp for ram?
> 
> Also, is there a free edition for aida64 or got to rack out $40?


Sorry, no keep ram cooler, I meant cpu. DDR4 barely gets warm, just make sure it's got some ventilation. I just leave mine passive, but it's flat on a table in the open.


----------



## thrgk

Is it ok how I set the ram manually? set the timings 15 15 15 35 and the first one 2. Rest I left auto


----------



## Boxlid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Is it ok how I set the ram manually? set the timings 15 15 15 35 and the first one 2. Rest I left auto


Yeah, that's fine if the 2 is 2T (command rate). I think I have the same memory kit, later on try 1.350v, 13-12-13-27, and 1T. Works very good and you'll see some reviews give the same numbers


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boxlid*
> 
> Yeah, that's fine if the 2 is 2T. I think I have the same memory kit, later on try 1.350v, 13-12-13-27, and 1T. Works very good and you'll see some reviews give the same numbers


keep 2666mhz tho? Id like to break 3k even if timings suck lol


----------



## Boxlid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> keep 2666mhz tho? Id like to break 3k even if timings suck lol


Shortening the timings and raising the frequency both can yield the same results. You'll have to try both to see what your memory likes best, and your cpu is a factor also. Don't forget to add a smidge to SA when going for high memory OC's.


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boxlid*
> 
> Shortening the timings and raising the frequency both can yield the same results. You'll have to try both to see what your memory likes best, and your cpu is a factor also. Don't forget to add a smidge to SA when going for high memory OC's.


Ok cool thanks.

See I hate ocing cause I feel the BSOD hurts my comp lol


----------



## thrgk

ok so it passed another 30 mins of stressing but then I walk away when its idle and it does WHEA again/ C-states are disabled.

Any idea? Think its windows or? Its very annoying.

Really like to get this fixed


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> ok so it passed another 30 mins of stressing but then I walk away when its idle and it does WHEA again/ C-states are disabled.
> 
> Any idea? Think its windows or? Its very annoying.
> 
> Really like to get this fixed


Try running your ram at 2133, and everything else stock. Only overclock your core, and see if this keeps happening.


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> Try running your ram at 2133, and everything else stock. Only overclock your core, and see if this keeps happening.


Not sure if 100% stable. I am on stock now other then CPU Multi at 44 and vcore 1.31v.

I did 1 hour of real bench and 2 hours of linx total and no crashes, hasn't crashed while gaming or stressing, only when on idle and I walked away. Should I try re install windows?


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Not sure if 100% stable. I am on stock now other then CPU Multi at 44 and vcore 1.31v.
> 
> I did 1 hour of real bench and 2 hours of linx total and no crashes, hasn't crashed while gaming or stressing, only when on idle and I walked away. Should I try re install windows?


Something's not right. If you think it's windows, a fresh install never hurts.

I would try running the computer at stock for a few days to make sure you don't have a bad motherboard/cpu/ram.


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> Something's not right. If you think it's windows, a fresh install never hurts.
> 
> I would try running the computer at stock for a few days to make sure you don't have a bad motherboard/cpu/ram.


K I will do a fresh install and see. Mean I was running 4.5 ghz for months fine, then I did a fresh install and now this.

Ill do one and see, never hurts like you said.


----------



## sblantipodi

Hi,
with the current OC I can play Asus Realbench for hours, OCCT for hours, AIDA for hours, MemTest for 500%, Prime95 AVX2 for minutes, no problem but rarely my system hangs while playing FarCry4.

The image hangs and the system stops responding, I need to press the reset button.
Is this behaviour something that can be related to drivers or to the overlclock? Memory overclock or CPU overclock?


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> Hi,
> with the current OC I can play Asus Realbench for hours, OCCT for hours, AIDA for hours, MemTest for 500%, Prime95 AVX2 for minutes, no problem but rarely my system hangs while playing FarCry4.
> 
> The image hangs and the system stops responding, I need to press the reset button.
> Is this behaviour something that can be related to drivers or to the overlclock? Memory overclock or CPU overclock?


Unstable cache would be my guess.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> Unstable cache would be my guess.


should I higher the cache voltage?


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> should I higher the cache voltage?


What frequency/volts are you at now?


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> Something's not right. If you think it's windows, a fresh install never hurts.
> 
> I would try running the computer at stock for a few days to make sure you don't have a bad motherboard/cpu/ram.


So I did a clean install and installed a few programs and I did windows updates and when they finished downloading I clicked restart and while restarting it did a whea error bsod. What could be this? Maybe an update or something ? Very frustrating


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> What frequency/volts are you at now?


the most stable/fast settings I founded was:
strap 100
4.3GHz CPU @ 1.3V
4GHz cache @ 1.2V
2666MHz cas 13-14-14-32-1T @ 1.35V


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> the most stable/fast settings I founded was:
> strap 100
> 4.3GHz CPU @ 1.3V
> 4GHz cache @ 1.2V
> 2666MHz cas 13-14-14-32-1T @ 1.35V


Try 1.3V on the cache to see if that fixes the freezing or not.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> Try 1.3V on the cache to see if that fixes the freezing or not.


straight to 1.3v







i'd at least try increment's of .025v


----------



## core-dumped

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Giatrakis*
> 
> You can use 2 volts VRIN, 1.3 Vollts Vcore and 1.150 Cpu Ring to have lower temperatures in 4.5 Ghz haswell-e is fully soldered CPU and you will all be fine.


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> Something's not right. If you think it's windows, a fresh install never hurts.
> 
> I would try running the computer at stock for a few days to make sure you don't have a bad motherboard/cpu/ram.


So I reinstalled windows and cleared CMOS and ONLY changes I made were setting multi to 43 and vcore to 1

AFTER BSOD:
wow during writting this I BSOD FULL STOCK in BIOS.

What could be the culprit? Should I downgrade bios to older one?

PLEASE HELP! Now it keeps happening and happening. I am on full stock in bios and clear cmos .

Here is the Minidump analyst.

WHEA_UNCORRECTABLE_ERROR (124)
A fatal hardware error has occurred. Parameter 1 identifies the type of error
source that reported the error. Parameter 2 holds the address of the
WHEA_ERROR_RECORD structure that describes the error conditon.
Arguments:
Arg1: 0000000000000004, PCI Express Error
Arg2: ffffe000034388d8, Address of the WHEA_ERROR_RECORD structure.
Arg3: 0000000000000000
Arg4: 0000000000000000

Could it be the soundcard I recently installed using PCIe Risers?

Here is my minidump file.

NewCompressedzippedFolder.zip 23k .zip file


----------



## Jpmboy

A 124 can have many root causes - especially in a machine running at stock settings. Did the problem just suddenlt show up in a rig that was running well?
Anyway -
reset your bios. shut down remove any unnecessary USB devices (pcie error) and make sure that all 4 of your gfx cards are correctly seated. reboot and check devmngr for any "unknown devices"?


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> A 124 can have many root causes - especially in a machine running at stock settings. Did the problem just suddenlt show up in a rig that was running well?
> Anyway -
> reset your bios. shut down remove any unnecessary USB devices (pcie error) and make sure that all 4 of your gfx cards are correctly seated. reboot and check devmngr for any "unknown devices"?


Yea just appeared, I updated the Bios to 1.5 and installed a souncard (creative z) using a PCIE Riser Cable in the same timeframe so I bet its one of those. I just downgraded to 1.4 bios if it occurs again ill remove the sb and see. Nothing weird in dev mnger


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Yea just appeared, I updated the Bios to 1.5 and installed a souncard (creative z) using a PCIE Riser Cable in the same timeframe so I bet its one of those. I just downgraded to 1.4 bios if it occurs again ill remove the sb and see. Nothing weird in dev mnger


May be the pcie riser...
looks like you got a plan.


----------



## thrgk

Yea I'm gonna unhook it tomorrow and see.


----------



## Train Wreck

Here's the result of my first 6 hour AIDA run. I'm quite happy with that.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> straight to 1.3v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'd at least try increment's of .025v


I said straight to 1.3 to try and rule it out.


----------



## LiveOrDie

Could some one please post up there MAC address on the INC on there Asus X99 Rampage Extreme V i reprogrammed my bios chips and forgot to note it down thanks.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> Try 1.3V on the cache to see if that fixes the freezing or not.


does 1.3V on CPU and cache requires 1.94V Input Voltage?


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> does 1.3V on CPU and cache requires 1.94V Input Voltage?


That would only need about 1.9 for me.


----------



## Silicon Lottery

Here's the best Haswell-E I've seen so far. X99 Deluxe, H105 for cooling.
http://valid.canardpc.com/xqalft


----------



## Train Wreck

Holy crap....is it possible to get the Haswell E up that high on the same cooling??


----------



## Silicon Lottery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Train Wreck*
> 
> Holy crap....is it possible to get the Haswell E up that high on the same cooling??


I'm not sure I follow your question.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> That would only need about 1.9 for me.


ok


----------



## Silent Scone

Oh my...think mines good for about 4.6 on that voltage, and mines a 'good' sample


----------



## Kimir

5820K can't really be compared to a 5960X, you know 6 vs 8 cores.


----------



## Silent Scone

I missed that, was on phone. Assumed it was a 5960 or else who cares


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Oh my...think mines good for about 4.6 on that voltage, and mines a 'good' sample


take in mind that my CPU is a bad sample and that I'm really demanding in terms of stability.
my PC build codes for hours and I don't want to have a single error.


----------



## Train Wreck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silicon Lottery*
> 
> I'm not sure I follow your question.


I was wondering if I could get a 5960X up to that high of an OC on a watercooler like the Swiftech 240x.

I'm guessing that would be a no.

Also, I did an OC based on a multiplier of 44 and a Vcore of 1.27. It tested out fine on AIDA for 2 hours but for some reason the CPU ID showed the Vcore at 1.28. Why is that??


----------



## Silicon Lottery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Train Wreck*
> 
> I was wondering if I could get a 5960X up to that high of an OC on a watercooler like the Swiftech 240x.
> 
> I'm guessing that would be a no.
> 
> Also, I did an OC based on a multiplier of 44 and a Vcore of 1.27. It tested out fine on AIDA for 2 hours but for some reason the CPU ID showed the Vcore at 1.28. Why is that??


You could use up to 1.35V on a 240mm radiator as long as you're comfortable with a little heat.


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> May be the pcie riser...
> looks like you got a plan.


Hmm I un installed the sound card walked away and came back to it rebooted from same bsod. How can of girl out what is wrong? Does the mini dump tell anything ? Please help I really need to get this working


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Train Wreck*
> 
> I was wondering if I could get a 5960X up to that high of an OC on a watercooler like the Swiftech 240x.
> 
> I'm guessing that would be a no.
> 
> Also, I did an OC based on a multiplier of 44 and a Vcore of 1.27. It tested out fine on AIDA for 2 hours but for some reason the CPU ID showed the Vcore at 1.28. Why is that??


CPU-Z reports V ID not Vcore on Haswell. This is the voltage the CPU _thinks_ its recieving.


----------



## Silent Scone

Bet these will carry a price, I'm a little bit tempted though









http://wccftech.com/corsair-preparing-3400mhz-ddr4-dominator-platinum-memory-modules/



Quote:


> The memory in question is rated at a speed of 3400Mhz and a voltage rating of 1.35v. The modules carry a timing configuration of 16-18-18-40. The modules are binned, hand picked and tested by Corsair to achieve this truly impressive speed.
> 
> *Corsair demonstrated the new memory at CES 2015 running on a Gigabyte X99-SOC Champion motherboard at an overclocked speed of 3500Mhz without any changes to the voltage or the timings*. We bet that with a little work towards loosening the timings would successfully yield higher clock speeds and even allow users to hit the mythical 4Ghz.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Bet these will carry a price, I'm a little bit tempted though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://wccftech.com/corsair-preparing-3400mhz-ddr4-dominator-platinum-memory-modules/


Does 3400 fall on the 100 strap, or 125?


----------



## Silent Scone

Not sure in truth!

I failed to read the 1,000 dollar price tag mind you. Think it might be an idea to wait till these get binned when the ICs mature a bit, that's crazy. I'm thinking they'll be rare as rocking horse **** after the first shipments get sold as well.


----------



## thrgk

Looks like the WHEA issue might of been my hard drive. I installed it on a different SSD and it is working ok so far. Weird id get a WHEA 124 BSOD for hard drive issue. Ill rma the crucial ssd, as my father accidentally turned off my breaker for my computer a few days ago so maybe that hurt the ssd?


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Looks like the WHEA issue might of been my hard drive. I installed it on a different SSD and it is working ok so far. Weird id get a WHEA 124 BSOD for hard drive issue. Ill rma the crucial ssd, as my father accidentally turned off my breaker for my computer a few days ago so maybe that hurt the ssd?


Lol, glad you got it figured out.


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> Lol, glad you got it figured out.


Yea, i cannot believe it was the hard drive, mean I thought it could be but i thought the mini dump pointed towards the pcie stuff.


----------



## Train Wreck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> CPU-Z reports V ID not Vcore on Haswell. This is the voltage the CPU _thinks_ its recieving.


So....the voltage that the CPU thinks it's receiving and what it's actually receiving are two different things...LOL

If the BIOS tells the CPU that it's getting 1.27 volts, then that's what it's getting?


----------



## lilchronic

cpu-z reads the voltgae correctly for me, my VID is 1.1v in bios for 4.2ghz and cpuz reads up to 1.126v under load

aida54 also reads it correctly cpu vid 1.1v and cpu core 1.126v


----------



## cou51

i am new menber and sorry English is not my native langage ,

5820k oc to 4.3 ghz, with 1.22V (i think i have the worst cpu ever, )

i ran 9 hour of prime 95, it was stable but the cpu temps went crazy high( 85 degree)


----------



## Frankz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Looks like the WHEA issue might of been my hard drive. I installed it on a different SSD and it is working ok so far. Weird id get a WHEA 124 BSOD for hard drive issue. Ill rma the crucial ssd, as my father accidentally turned off my breaker for my computer a few days ago so maybe that hurt the ssd?


:thumbup:


----------



## Frankz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cou51*
> 
> i am new menber and sorry English is not my native langage ,
> 
> 5820k oc to 4.3 ghz, with 1.22V (i think i have the worst cpu ever, )
> 
> i ran 9 hour of prime 95, it was stable but the cpu temps went crazy high( 85 degree)


4.3 at 1.22 in prime95 isn't bad at all!
I'd suggest you not to run prime95 version 28+(uses avx2 instructions) on haswell e because it pulls too much power through your cpu which results in higher temps, so use Aida or realbench instead for stress testing haswell e and aim for stability in those stress tests
If you are able to run prime95 v28 for 9 hours without failing then you can consider you system stable lol

To be stable in the newer version of p95 your cpu usually needs more voltage.
It's possible that you can even take down the voltage a tiny bit to be stable in aida64 or realbench


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> cpu-z reads the voltgae correctly for me, my VID is 1.1v in bios for 4.2ghz and cpuz reads up to 1.126v under load
> 
> aida54 also reads it correctly cpu vid 1.1v and cpu core 1.126v


That doesn't change the fact it's receiving V ID.


----------



## Woomack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> Does 3400 fall on the 100 strap, or 125?


Everything above 2666 on non-ASUS boards is 125 strap. 3000/3200 is working on ASUS boards. However every XMP above 2666 ( and some at 2666 ) will use 125bclk strap.
Without higher cache clock, high memory clock seems pointless anyway.


----------



## core-dumped

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cou51*
> 
> i am new menber and sorry English is not my native langage ,
> 
> 5820k oc to 4.3 ghz, with 1.22V (i think i have the worst cpu ever, )
> 
> i ran 9 hour of prime 95, it was stable but the cpu temps went crazy high( 85 degree)


I was using prime95 from 1995 if after all these years update the instruction with the new commands there is no reason not to run it. Full load means you need to use all the CPU and the FPU and cache (15360 minimal fft) in a torture mode of prime95 where you can set and the amount of memory it will be used, half the ram it will be nice. You also need to use furmark with it

http://www.ozone3d.net/benchmarks/fur/

To make sure the CPU and the graphics card can run in full mode together without problems. The expert link i gave above writes haswell-e is fully soldered and it can make it to 4 and 5 Ghz using the right equipment. This is the pc box i have and you can study how the air moves to bottom to top build:






it can operate even fanless as you see here:






I did followed the instructions of the expert and I used Indigo 2 xtream as a thermal paste to my NH-D14 the Liquid Cooling Pro is dangerous to be used from outside as it can eat the aluminum if it falls into your motherboard you may destroy it. He also suggest NF-P12 case fans to be used you can see the better air flow:

http://www.noctua.at/main.php?show=nine_blade_design&lng=en

and the static pressure they deliver finally in the end anything is possible if you use the right equipment.


----------



## Silent Scone

Yeah good luck with that. If you really need that instruction set you're probably using the wrong platform anyway. Please do not give out misinformation regarding this subject.


----------



## Pikaru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> I use 1.375V for 4.7GHz, and there aren't any spots on my motherboard that get too hot to touch under load. That is a very hard read, I'm not sure what point was trying to be made.
> 
> I used an H100i before i installed my loop and didn't have any problems with 1.35V+. You're just not going to be able to run linx 0.6.5 or P95 28.5 without temps shutting you down.


What Temps were you seeing with that H100i at 1.35v?


----------



## LiveOrDie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *core-dumped*
> 
> I was using prime95 from 1995 if after all these years update the instruction with the new commands there is no reason not to run it. Full load means you need to use all the CPU and the FPU and cache (15360 minimal fft) in a torture mode of prime95 where you can set and the amount of memory it will be used, half the ram it will be nice. You also need to use furmark with it
> 
> http://www.ozone3d.net/benchmarks/fur/
> 
> To make sure the CPU and the graphics card can run in full mode together without problems. The expert link i gave above writes haswell-e is fully soldered and it can make it to 4 and 5 Ghz using the right equipment. This is the pc box i have and you can study how the air moves to bottom to top build:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it can operate even fanless as you see here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did followed the instructions of the expert and I used Indigo 2 xtream as a thermal paste to my NH-D14 the Liquid Cooling Pro is dangerous to be used from outside as it can eat the aluminum if it falls into your motherboard you may destroy it. He also suggest NF-P12 case fans to be used you can see the better air flow:
> 
> http://www.noctua.at/main.php?show=nine_blade_design&lng=en
> 
> and the static pressure they deliver finally in the end anything is possible if you use the right equipment.


If your running Prime95 your better off going to your local hardware store and buying a blowtorch it will get the job done faster when trying to dematerialize your CPU.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Woomack*
> 
> Everything above 2666 on non-ASUS boards is 125 strap. 3000/3200 is working on ASUS boards. However every XMP above 2666 ( and some at 2666 ) will use 125bclk strap.
> Without higher cache clock, high memory clock seems pointless anyway.


XMP with 3200 is on the 100 strap from what I remember.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pikaru*
> 
> What Temps were you seeing with that H100i at 1.35v?


~70C with Aida64 and realbench, 55C during gaming.


----------



## Woomack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> XMP with 3200 is on the 100 strap from what I remember.


Yup but only in single memory kits compatible with ASUS boards. On other brands ( I don't know if all ) x32 ratio isn't working and you have to use 125 strap.


----------



## thrgk

Hmm on my msi It has option for 3200 at 100 strap


----------



## Frankz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> XMP with 3200 is on the 100 strap from what I remember.
> ~70C with Aida64 and realbench, 55C during gaming.


Are those your average temps or does that include peak temps(70C @ realbench/aida64)

Mine peaks at 78c on v1.312 @ 4.6ghz with a H105 cooler on aida64



Kind of considering to reapply the thermal paste lol, 15C difference between cores is quiet huge, idk xD. I just wanna take down that peak temp even though it's still Ok

What do you think?


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frankz*
> 
> Are those your average temps or does that include peak temps(70C @ realbench/aida64)
> 
> Mine peaks at 78c on v1.312 @ 4.6ghz with a H105 cooler on aida64
> 
> Kind of considering to reapply the thermal paste lol, 15C difference between cores is quiet huge, idk xD. I just wanna take down that peak temp even though it's still Ok
> 
> What do you think?


I had peaks around there too, and I used some old arctic silver 5. Doesn't hurt to remount.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Yea, i cannot believe it was the hard drive, mean I thought it could be but i thought the mini dump pointed towards the pcie stuff.


The HDD ports use the PCIE bus. did you use a different cable when switching drives?
Anyway - a 124 is a general hardware error bugtrap... glad you ferreted it out as the HDD.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LiveOrDie*
> 
> If your running Prime95 your better off going to your local hardware store and buying a blowtorch it will get the job done faster when trying to dematerialize your CPU.


smoke 'em if you got 'em!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Woomack*
> 
> Yup but only in single memory kits compatible with ASUS boards. On other brands ( I don't know if all ) *x32 ratio isn't working* and you have to use 125 strap.


Really?







3200 on 100 strap is working fine on ASUS boards, and with several different memory kits in my hands.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frankz*
> 
> Are those your average temps or does that include peak temps(70C @ realbench/aida64)
> 
> Mine peaks at 78c on v1.312 @ 4.6ghz with a H105 cooler on aida64
> 
> 
> 
> Kind of considering to reapply the thermal paste lol, 15C difference between cores is quiet huge, idk xD. I just wanna take down that peak temp even though it's still Ok
> 
> What do you think?


At load 5-10C delta is very normal. If you remount your cooler, lift is straight up if you can and check the t-paste pad for gaps. Try something like gelid extreme or PK-1 (2 or 3). Gelid is really the best TIM (paste) right now.


----------



## core-dumped

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LiveOrDie*
> 
> If your running Prime95 your better off going to your local hardware store and buying a blowtorch it will get the job done faster when trying to dematerialize your CPU.


Haswell-e is fully soldered:

http://www.overclock3d.net/articles/cpu_mainboard/haswell-e_uses_a_soldered_thermal_interface/1

and what bottlenecks your CPU is the plain thermal paste you use. Liquid cooling pro has 82 W/km but is dangerous as it eats aluminum so is better to go with indigo 2 indigo xtream:

http://www.indigo-xtreme.com/page-baa.shtml

40 W/km is far more better than any thermal paste and is completely harmless read more careful the link of the expert I gave above he was running for 2 hours furmark and prime95 together straight without a problem if you are untenable to do it them you are doing something wrong.


----------



## Pikaru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> XMP with 3200 is on the 100 strap from what I remember.
> ~70C with Aida64 and realbench, 55C during gaming.


What's your ambient? I may need to remount and maybe clean my filters. I'm at 1.282v seeing Temps of 86c on my hottest core and 67c on my coolest core with a custom loop.


----------



## Agenesis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frankz*
> 
> Are those your average temps or does that include peak temps(70C @ realbench/aida64)
> 
> Mine peaks at 78c on v1.312 @ 4.6ghz with a H105 cooler on aida64
> 
> 
> 
> Kind of considering to reapply the thermal paste lol, 15C difference between cores is quiet huge, idk xD. I just wanna take down that peak temp even though it's still Ok
> 
> What do you think?


Try running only the fpu test and see how it goes. If it passes you've got a golden chip.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *core-dumped*
> 
> Haswell-e is fully soldered:
> 
> http://www.overclock3d.net/articles/cpu_mainboard/haswell-e_uses_a_soldered_thermal_interface/1
> 
> and what bottlenecks your CPU is the plain thermal paste you use. Liquid cooling pro has 82 W/km but is dangerous as it eats aluminum so is better to go with indigo 2 indigo xtream:
> 
> http://www.indigo-xtreme.com/page-baa.shtml
> 
> 40 W/km is far more better than any thermal paste and is completely harmless read more careful the link of the expert I gave above he was running for 2 hours furmark and prime95 together straight without a problem if you are untenable to do it them you are doing something wrong.


i would avoid p95 with AVX instructions on an 8-core processor. unless you are running low voltage. as explained elsewhere, 8-core server processors will down clock when AVX is in the stack in order to control heat (and more importantly in the micro environment - well before it makes it to the IHS). Our 8-core "consumer Desktop" processors do not have this protection, hence p95 w/AVX will rapidly heat the processor. on these chips, p95/AVX really only stresses your thermal solution and not much else.

stick with aid64, realbench, memtestpro (os version). linpac and p95 are not necessary with a 5960X.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agenesis*
> 
> Try running only the fpu test and see how it goes. If it passes you've got a golden chip.


not really. hammering the FPU alone only tests that aspect of the architecture... and generates a heat load you'll never see in any use (even with QM calculations). You can trip up the processor logic easier with successive/parallel instructions to all the processor architecture. overheating one does little to reach "golden".


----------



## Frankz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> At load 5-10C delta is very normal. If you remount your cooler, lift is straight up if you can and check the t-paste pad for gaps. Try something like gelid extreme or PK-1 (2 or 3). Gelid is really the best TIM (paste) right now.


Yea 5-10 delta is indeed normal, but i'm getting near the 15-20 range







, I can live with 10-12 but 15-20 just makes me thing I didn't get a good enough spread

I'm using Artic Silver 4 right now, good thermal paste but it was my first time applying it =), I used the line method (straight thin line in the middle)

And it's always Core #2 that's hottest both on idle(2-3C) & on load


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frankz*
> 
> Yea 5-10 delta is indeed normal, but i'm getting near the 15-20 range
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , I can live with 10-12 but 15-20 just makes me thing I didn't get a good enough spread
> 
> I'm using Artic Silver 4 right now, good thermal paste but it was my first time applying it =), I used the line method (straight thin line in the middle)
> 
> And it's always Core #2 that's hottest both on idle(2-3C) & on load


AS4? try something newer...


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









gelid does better than all but indigo.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pikaru*
> 
> What's your ambient? I may need to remount and maybe clean my filters. I'm at 1.282v seeing Temps of 86c on my hottest core and 67c on my coolest core with a custom loop.


65F ambient right now. The temps I quoted were for the CPU itself, hottest cores were 10C warmer. My custom loop is only ~5C better than the h100i.


----------



## Agenesis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> not really. hammering the FPU alone only tests that aspect of the architecture... and generates a heat load you'll never see in any use (even with QM calculations). You can trip up the processor logic easier with successive/parallel instructions to all the processor architecture. overheating one does little to reach "golden".


Let's be honest here, most people will return their processors and deem it defective if it's unable run a few hours of prime95 out of the box. I expect the same from my overclocked processor. Doing mental gymnastics to avoid running it is just silly, because frankly you know it will crash and don't want to face the reality of it.

If you can keep the temps in check there's no reason not to run it.


----------



## DRT-Maverick

I'm at [email protected] on my 5960x and have an ambient idle temp of 24C, prime never making it reach over 72C (When fully loaded avg temp is around 65-68C). You guys on air or something? What type of rads (size) and what waterblock are you using out of curiousity?


----------



## Agenesis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRT-Maverick*
> 
> I'm at [email protected] on my 5960x and have an ambient idle temp of 24C, prime never making it reach over 72C (When fully loaded avg temp is around 65-68C). You guys on air or something? What type of rads (size) and what waterblock are you using out of curiousity?


Peak of 90c with 1.36v on a dd-m6. No temp differences when I switched between my 3x120 and 9x120 rads.

I think my temps are normal for prime. You sir on the other hand are getting abnormally good temps. Maybe the 1.31v have something to do with it.


----------



## DRT-Maverick

My ambient room temp is also around 18-19C, not sure if that makes a difference.


----------



## lilchronic

all these people torturing there processor with Prime95 and allowing there temps to reach 90°c







ive never let this cpu break 75°c.

and just the heat alone from prime95 can cause instability.


----------



## DRT-Maverick

I don't mind torture testing as long as it doesn't go above a certain temperature. Hence the reason I set benchmarks to throttle or stop at a certain temperature. To me temperature stress-testing isn't really a good thing, rather running a set of instructions to see whether the CPU is stable is what I prefer. How often am I going to run a CPU at a load that produces the max heat the CPU can possibly generate other than stress testing? Never.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> all these people torturing there processor with Prime95 and allowing there temps to reach 90°c
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ive never let this cpu break 75°c.
> 
> and just the heat alone from prime95 can cause instability.


It's almost like a political battle here between those who want to be stable with any type of program, and those who just want to be stable for programs they use.


----------



## Silent Scone

It's not just that it's the current / power draw when running the AVX 2.0 routines in Prime v28+. Keeping temperature lower will only do so much. Think of it like saying well if I put my hand on this electric rail line, if I keep my body temperature below 30c I'll be fine.

SURE THING BUDDY

You're not changing the amount of current going through the poor gates on that CPU


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> It's not just that it's the current / power draw when running the AVX 2.0 routines in Prime v28+. Keeping temperature lower will only do so much. Think of it like saying well if I put my hand on this electric rail line, if I keep my body temperature below 30c I'll be fine.
> 
> SURE THING BUDDY
> 
> You're not changing the amount of current going through the poor gates on that CPU


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> It's not just that it's the current / power draw when running the AVX 2.0 routines in Prime v28+. Keeping temperature lower will only do so much. Think of it like saying well if I put my hand on this electric rail line, if I keep my body temperature below 30c I'll be fine.
> 
> SURE THING BUDDY
> 
> You're not changing the amount of current going through the poor gates on that CPU


I think as long as you stay below 300W, you'd be fine. You should be able to get away with 1.1V 4Ghz or so.


----------



## Viking396

I test by using the machine in games, bench testing using 3Dmark and Passmark, if it passes these tests I see no reason to push the temps to the max to see how it will do long term. If it can make it through a marathon session of me video editing and gaming on multiple screens at the same time, it's stable.


----------



## Train Wreck

slightly off topic but....

What would cause a very temporary spike in VRM temps? I'm doing AIDA stress testing and the VRM temp was 61C for a long time then briefly shot up to 123 or so but then dropped to 61c and it's been that way for a while now


----------



## Agenesis

We don't even know what the acceptable power limits for these processors are yet from the lack of real objective published data but people keeps on fear mongering about the power consumed and the current "limits"

So far the only reports of processes dying are on hwbot where those guys puts 1.7v through their processor, even then I've only seen one or two people complaining with little sad smiley faces.

I'm all for keeping my $600 investment safe but not when they're made up just so someone can brag about their 6.4jiggaherz being stable on notepad.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRT-Maverick*
> 
> I'm at [email protected] on my 5960x and have an ambient idle temp of 24C, prime never making it reach over 72C (When fully loaded avg temp is around 65-68C). You guys on air or something? What type of rads (size) and what waterblock are you using out of curiousity?


nope - custom water (with a chiller when needed). A lot depends on which version of p95 you are using.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agenesis*
> 
> Let's be honest here, most people will return their processors and deem it defective if it's unable run a few hours of prime95 out of the box. I expect the same from my overclocked processor. Doing mental gymnastics to avoid running it is just silly, *because frankly you know it will crash and don't want to face the reality of it*.
> If you can keep the temps in check there's no reason not to run it.


yeah - no need to rehash this fallacy again. smoke 'em if you got 'em.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Train Wreck*
> 
> slightly off topic but....
> 
> What would cause a very temporary spike in VRM temps? I'm doing AIDA stress testing and the VRM temp was 61C for a long time then briefly shot up to 123 or so but then dropped to 61c and it's been that way for a while now


if it is a momentary spike it's nothing to worry about. aid64 will do that due to a poling conflict with other stuff reading the same sensor. I've seen them, just ignore it.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> I think as long as you stay below 300W, you'd be fine. You should be able to get away with 1.1V 4Ghz or so.


there no reason why anyone should be running P95 unless thats what they do every day on there computer.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> I think as long as you stay below 300W, you'd be fine. You should be able to get away with 1.1V 4Ghz or so.


You shouldn't really need to run tests that vigorous on such a moderate overclock lol


----------



## sblantipodi

Is there someone who subscribed the intel tuning plan and asked a new CPU just because the current CPU doesn't overclock well?
if yes, is it a painless process?

My 5930K isn't stable at 1.3V @ 4.3GHz, I want to change it.


----------



## Frankz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> Is there someone who subscribed the intel tuning plan and asked a new CPU just because the current CPU doesn't overclock well?
> if yes, is it a painless process?
> 
> My 5930K isn't stable at 1.3V @ 4.3GHz, I want to change it.


if I understand the plan correctly, I think you need to break your cpu before they replace it?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> You shouldn't really need to run tests that vigorous on such a moderate overclock lol


hey bro - it's the new year, so a p95 zealot shows up.









I'm still running the same 5960X - 4.75GHz is it's working limit. mostly wringing the crp outta these 3 980 strix.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frankz*
> 
> if I understand the plan correctly, I think you need to break your cpu before they replace it?


I don't think so, please correct if I'm wrong.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> there no reason why anyone should be running P95 unless thats what they do every day on there computer.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> You shouldn't really need to run tests that vigorous on such a moderate overclock lol


Some people _do_ want to calculate prime numbers 24/7 though, I think that's what P95 was originally about.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> I don't think so, please correct if I'm wrong.


call them and ask but im pretty sure they will say, no you cant do that! and hang up on you.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> Some people _do_ want to calculate prime numbers 24/7 though, *I think that's what P95 was originally about*.


this is true! (sadly) .. but that's not the stress test.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> call them and ask but im pretty sure they will say no you cant do that and then hang up on you.











I've only known of dead processors being replaced. Intel does not want us to bin cpus thru the plan...


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> hey bro - it's the new year, so a p95 zealot shows up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still running the same 5960X - 4.75GHz is it's working limit. mostly wringing the crp outta these 3 980 strix.










Awesomes. I'm still at the same 4.375 for daily use, not done any benching on it in months really. Building another rig for that







. Only started playing with cache over the last month or so. It's...totally not worth the agro







. Three! What's your FSE like? Gotta beat my reference run from launch week









http://hwbot.org/submission/2640098_

Edit:....Probably should of checked that link first lmao.

nice going

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frankz*
> 
> if I understand the plan correctly, I think you need to break your cpu before they replace it?


Nope. You can contact them and just say it needs more voltage to run at stock frequencies and they'll replace it.

By the time they realise (if they ever do) that the sample is fine it'll be too late. I know of people that have done this more than once.


----------



## DRT-Maverick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> It's not just that it's the current / power draw when running the AVX 2.0 routines in Prime v28+. Keeping temperature lower will only do so much. Think of it like saying well if I put my hand on this electric rail line, if I keep my body temperature below 30c I'll be fine.
> 
> SURE THING BUDDY
> 
> You're not changing the amount of current going through the poor gates on that CPU


This is also the reason I'm very reluctant to push above 1.312v hehe.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awesomes. I'm still at the same 4.375 for daily use, not done any benching on it in months really. Building another rig for that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Only started playing with cache over the last month or so. It's...totally not worth the agro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Three! What's your FSE like? Gotta beat my reference run from launch week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://hwbot.org/submission/2640098_
> Edit:....Probably should of checked that link first lmao.
> 
> nice going
> Nope. *You can contact them and just say it needs more voltage to run at stock frequencies* and they'll replace it.
> 
> By the time they realise (if they ever do) that the sample is fine it'll be too late. I know of people that have done this more than once.


lol - you made me look... and I see slinky snuk by me !









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRT-Maverick*
> 
> This is also the reason I'm very reluctant to push above 1.312v hehe.


People are comfortable at different levels. Which is why I'm lucky as my sample will do a fair OC on minimal vcore. It's personal preference to a degree, then it just gets plain silly. One of my old friends from the industry in a past life still to this day just checks the maximum considered safe voltage reported by reps / vendors and enters that as a fixed voltage, sees what the chip will do and leaves it at that.

Life is so much easier with a 'that'll do' attitude








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> lol - you made me look... and I see slinky snuk by me !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


yeah man he was the first to pass me too in the first couple of months lol, I was top for ages in Ultra as well till the decent cards started showing up


----------



## Silent Scone

double


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> call them and ask but im pretty sure they will say, no you cant do that! and hang up on you.


Ok, I'll wait for the next round with broadwell-e.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> this is true! (sadly) .. but that's not the stress test.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've only known of dead processors being replaced. Intel does not want us to bin cpus thru the plan...


Ive bought the intel tuning plan and used it for a 4770k that died on me. It's kinda pointless to get because intel has a 3 year warranty if the cpu dies you can replace it and i was never asked if i overclocked it. The intel tuning plan pretty much just pays for next day delivery for the replacement to be sent back to you.

Also if you RMA a cpu and ship it back to intel next day air they will ship it back the same way without having the tuning plan


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Ive bought the intel tuning plan and used it for a 4770k that died on me. It's kinda pointless to get because intel has a 3 year warranty if the cpu dies you can replace it and i was never asked if i overclocked it. The intel tuning plan pretty much just pays for next day delivery for the replacement to be sent back to you.
> 
> Also if you RMA a cpu and *ship it back to intel next day air they will ship it back the same way without having the tuning plan*


that i did not know! +1


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> all these people torturing there processor with Prime95 and allowing there temps to reach 90°c
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ive never let this cpu break 75°c.
> 
> and just the heat alone from prime95 can cause instability.


IMHO prime95 is the fastest way to see if an overclock is stable.
In a decade I never seen a CPU that is 100% stable and not stabl for others load.

When I OC, I know if I'm stable in 15 minutes when I pass prime95 small fft

No need to test for hours or days with realbench or Aida.
When I used that software I thought I was stable and than I crashed on the first game


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> IMHO prime95 is the fastest way to see if an overclock is stable.
> In a decade I never seen a CPU that is 100% stable and not stabl for others load.
> 
> When I OC, I know if I'm stable in 15 minutes when I pass prime95 small fft
> 
> No need to test for hours or days with realbench or Aida.
> When I used that software I thought I was stable and than I crashed on the first game


i used realbench and aida64 for 15-30 min then tested the things i use every day and have been stable for over 2 months not one bsod. I do Just fine with out prime95. i used to be a firm believer of prime 95 but ever since i ran for hours and ended up crashing in crysis 3 ive have never used it again.
5Ghz @ 1.368v on a 3570k


----------



## Geicher

Hey,
which free tool would you guys recommend to test stability with Haswell E?

I know Prime95 shouldn't be used, and Aida64 isn't free unfortunately







(Trial version expired already)


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Geicher*
> 
> Hey,
> which free tool would you guys recommend to test stability with Haswell E?
> 
> I know Prime95 shouldn't be used, and Aida64 isn't free unfortunately
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Trial version expired already)


Realbench, or the X264 stress test.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Geicher*
> 
> Hey,
> which free tool would you guys recommend to test stability with Haswell E?
> 
> I know Prime95 shouldn't be used, and Aida64 isn't free unfortunately
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Trial version expired already)


Hello

Sad that one can afford the X99 platform but can pony up the small amount required for such a useful utility as AIDA64.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> Realbench, or the X264 stress test.


^^This
top it off with 1 instance of memtest per thread and you're good to go.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> ^^This
> top it off with 1 instance of memtest per thread and you're good to go.


Yes, I keep forgetting to mention that, passing 500% memtest is one of the most important stability tests on X99 IMO.


----------



## Silicon Lottery

Here's a 5960X after an hour of Aida64 at 4.5Ghz 1.35V. An H105 was used for cooling, and ambient was 22°C.



CPU temperatures are around 60-65°C, with the warmest cores peaking around 80°C. Using an AIO on Haswell-E is definitely doable.


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> Yes, I keep forgetting to mention that, passing 500% memtest is one of the most important stability tests on X99 IMO.


What do you mean? just let memtest run 5 total cycles?


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> What do you mean? just let memtest run 5 total cycles?


500% coverage using 16 threads (5960x)

Or alternatively, let it run over night.


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> 500% coverage using 16 threads (5960x)
> 
> Or alternatively, let it run over night.


ok so i can just run the default setting? Or do i need to do a custom setting then run it?


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> ok so i can just run the default setting? Or do i need to do a custom setting then run it?


I feel we may not be taking about the same thing. There are no settings to change. Open 16 instances with about 925mb of memory each (5960x, 16gb ram)

http://hcidesign.com/memtest/


----------



## Jpmboy

HCI memtest probably loads the CPU more than AID64... if max T means anything.








from a while ago...


it's offset cache, not adaptive like TurboV is reporting.


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> I feel we may not be taking about the same thing. There are no settings to change. Open 16 instances with about 925mb of memory each (5960x, 16gb ram)
> 
> http://hcidesign.com/memtest/


Oh, I was talking about the bootable memtest86, you like make a bootable usb and boot from it, etc?

That not used anymore?

So this test ram stability, so if I OC ram use this to see if its a stable oc for the ram?


----------



## Train Wreck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> if it is a momentary spike it's nothing to worry about. aid64 will do that due to a poling conflict with other stuff reading the same sensor. I've seen them, just ignore it.


Thanks for that


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> I feel we may not be taking about the same thing. There are no settings to change. Open 16 instances with about 925mb of memory each (5960x, 16gb ram)
> 
> *http://hcidesign.com/memtest/*
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I was talking about the bootable memtest86, you like make a bootable usb and boot from it, etc?
> 
> That not used anymore?
> 
> So this test ram stability, so if I OC ram use this to see if its a stable oc for the ram?
Click to expand...

HCI is the best RAM stressor out there so yes it will check stablity of your RAM OC..


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> HCI memtest probably loads the CPU more than AID64... if max T means anything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> from a while ago...
> 
> 
> it's offset cache, not adaptive like TurboV is reporting.


Interestingly though it didn't flag my cache instability up to 1000%. AIDA found it in under an hour. This is with the cache test on its own. I ended up adding an additional 50mv onto cache because I had a couple of exceptions over Christmas (0c errors). This is with the latest stable non beta version.


----------



## LiveOrDie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Geicher*
> 
> Hey,
> which free tool would you guys recommend to test stability with Haswell E?
> 
> I know Prime95 shouldn't be used, and Aida64 isn't free unfortunately
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Trial version expired already)


Use realbench run it for 4 hours then run linx 0.6.4 on full memory for 8 hours for peace of mind, the total time I spent on getting my 2nd CPU stable was under 16 hours. My 1st CPU went through hell haha.

I don't bother with Cache overclocking you want even see the boost in day to day use.


----------



## Woomack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Really?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3200 on 100 strap is working fine on ASUS boards, and with several different memory kits in my hands.


I already said that memory ratio x30 and x32 are working on ASUS boards in my previous post. This was only an answer to other post where I said that single memory kits on the market have XMP profile for 100bclk strap above 2666 clock and these kits have info that manufacturer recommends ASUS ( or maybe RVE ) boards. Like Corsair 3200 kit has XMP profile 32 x100bclk while G.Skill 2666/3000 is using only 125bclk ( I don't remember what was in G.Skill 3200 kits ). So when you buy a non-ASUS board then it's not guaranteed you will run any memory at XMP settings when it's using 100 bclk profile.

@LiveOrDie
XTU is stressing CPU pretty good and is not causing it to overheat. At least it finds errors faster than most other tests and it still base on Prime95. For some reason benchmark is crashing faster than stability test so it's good to run 2-3 times benchmark and if all is fine then run stability test for longer.

AIDA64 is pretty good to check memory and cache stability. Not best for CPU.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silicon Lottery*
> 
> Here's a 5960X after an hour of Aida64 at 4.5Ghz 1.35V. An H105 was used for cooling, and ambient was 22°C.
> 
> 
> 
> CPU temperatures are around 60-65°C, with the warmest cores peaking around 80°C. Using an AIO on Haswell-E is definitely doable.


That's...distinctly average







. I've always told people that using 1.35v is probably achievable on an AIO


----------



## Woomack

Here is one result on my 5820K at stable settings on water. The same is passing 1h+ stability test in AIDA64 + XTU. I don't really care to run it in longer stability tests as I'm mainly benching.



[email protected] ~1.25V, [email protected] ~1.3V, [email protected] 1.35V. Max ~68*C on single 360 rad and 3x 120mm ~1k rpm fans

Actually many benchmarks are passing at lower voltages but XTU is more demanding.


----------



## GrimDoctor

I am started to consider moving from my i4770k to a 2011-3 - I can't afford or justify the 5960X so I started to look at the 5930K and then I came to this thread and saw some very very good numbers out of the 5820K.

In terms of overclock, I guess I want to push it a bit (4.5+ hopefully) but only on air and water. This would be in a everyday machine used for video editing and rendering, high res photo work and gaming thirdly, though I do like my games to run at max where possible (though I know this is a little more of a GPU thing). I'd look to reuse my Asus 970 Strix and possibly add another - waiting on this to see what AMD do.

I'm open to recommendations and advice


----------



## Frankz

Are the BIOS memory stick presets(on the asus v rampage) for all the Micron, Hynix and Samsung sticks Ok to use? Or should I avoid them? I'm not experienced with OCing memory other than just changing the frequency/voltage lol.

I'm looking to run my sticks at its rated 2400Mhz speed, but I want to thighten the timings & go CR 1

Also do the same "rules" apply for DDR4 as for DDR3 where CL+tRCD+tRP = tRAS ? e.g 15-15-15-35
And how should I be adjusting the Row Refresh Cycle Time(tRFC) of 313clocks, any "rules" for that one?


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Geicher*
> 
> Hey,
> which free tool would you guys recommend to test stability with Haswell E?
> 
> I know Prime95 shouldn't be used, and Aida64 isn't free unfortunately
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Trial version expired already)


Prime is the best tool to detect failure fast.
RealBench and Aida detects only messed system, I can run realbench/aida for 10 hours and crash on every games or code compiling.


----------



## Woomack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frankz*
> 
> Are the BIOS memory stick presets(on the asus v rampage) for all the Micron, Hynix and Samsung sticks Ok to use? Or should I avoid them? I'm not experienced with OCing memory other than just changing the frequency/voltage lol.
> 
> I'm looking to run my sticks at its rated 2400Mhz speed, but I want to thighten the timings & go CR 1
> 
> Also do the same "rules" apply for DDR4 as for DDR3 where CL+tRCD+tRP = tRAS ? e.g 15-15-15-35
> And how should I be adjusting the Row Refresh Cycle Time(tRFC) of 313clocks, any "rules" for that one?


Memory profiles depend from used memory kit. It's not guaranteed they will work. Sometimes are working, sometimes not. At least on my kits some profiles are not working. With micron memory were not working at all. I didn't check all as I usually set everything manually anyway.
I'm just used to see that memory profiles on ASUS ROG boards are prepared on a cherry picked memory kits and they are usually not working on weaker kits without some adjustments. Profiles from ASRock boards are usually better.

There were never rules about memory timings. All depends from used IC. Check profiles ( just load them without saving ) and you will see how they look like.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Interestingly though it didn't flag my cache instability up to 1000%. AIDA found it in under an hour. This is with the cache test on its own. I ended up adding an additional 50mv onto cache because I had a couple of exceptions over Christmas (0c errors). This is with the latest stable non beta version.


I'll give that a try on what I have loaded today. I thought with all boxes checked in AIDA that the cache test would run as usual...?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Woomack*
> 
> I already said that memory ratio x30 and x32 are working on ASUS boards in my previous post. This was only an answer to other post where I said that single memory kits on the market have XMP profile for 100bclk strap above 2666 clock and these kits have info that manufacturer recommends ASUS ( or maybe RVE ) boards. Like Corsair 3200 kit has XMP profile 32 x100bclk while G.Skill 2666/3000 is using only 125bclk ( I don't remember what was in G.Skill 3200 kits ). So when you buy a non-ASUS board then it's not guaranteed you will run any memory at XMP settings when it's using 100 bclk profile.
> 
> {snip}.










huh? I think it's the intel IMC microcode that sets the memory dividers for each ram frequency. 3000 on 100 strap is not easy to get working on ASUS MBs either, so I'm not sure what you are getting at.
Asus also does not "guarantee" that memory OCs will work either (anything above 2133 - right?) since that is really a CPU issue. The gskill 3200 kit is strap 100...cause that's what the intel IMC microcode has working best for that frequency/divider. GSkill's 3000 kit is 125 'cause that's the working memory divider. However, guys like Praz and Raja get 3000 on 100 to go, but it takes tweaking and know-how beyond mine.

My (very early release) corsair 2800 LPX kit has XMP 2800 at bclk 129... it runs 3000/125, 3200/100, Lent the kit to my neighbor with an R5E/5930K and we couldn't get 3200 to work well at all (very frustrsating). Worst IMC I've come across.









@Frankz - I've used the hynix presets... timings are very agressive and some do not make any sense in terms of dependent timings... like, tRAS=CAS+tRCD+tRTP. we can set a number much lower tRAS and have a working stable system, however what's happening regarding timing substitution by the MB microcode (during training) is not transparent. There was a discussion of this on the x99 thread a couple of months ago w/ test data.

leave your 2400 stock primary timings as is, change to T1 and add ~10-15mV vdram to active channels. VSA becomes important with memory OC on the x99 platform... and higher is NOT always better. If that 1T passes HCI memtest (3-500%) lower each of the primart timings one notch and add vdram. Although we do not have a lot of history with DDR4 overvolting, I've been running 1.365-1.38V for months (since launch). my 24/7 is 2800 OCd to [email protected] I have a T-probe in the ram stick closest to the I/O panel (least cooled) and memory T never exceeds 35C (open bench rig tho).


----------



## Frankz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Woomack*
> 
> Memory profiles depend from used memory kit. It's not guaranteed they will work. Sometimes are working, sometimes not. At least on my kits some profiles are not working. With micron memory were not working at all. I didn't check all as I usually set everything manually anyway.
> I'm just used to see that memory profiles on ASUS ROG boards are prepared on a cherry picked memory kits and they are usually not working on weaker kits without some adjustments. Profiles from ASRock boards are usually better.
> 
> There were never rules about memory timings. All depends from used IC. Check profiles ( just load them without saving ) and you will see how they look like.


Alright thx,
The kit I got (G skill 4x4gb 2400) uses Samsung chips, tested it yesterday, I tried out the samsung single sided 4x4gb 2400 setting but the preset was for 1.5v? which imo seems a bit too high for DDR4, I read somewhere that it's advised to stay under 1.35v. So I guess i'll just adjust the main timings myself & leave all the rest on auto as I don't know enough about that

@JpmboyWill use your method & see where it takes me







thanks!
One thing though, about the VSA, what's the max "safe" voltage for it? Just so i know what voltage not to go over


----------



## Jpmboy

try to keep VSA between 0.9 and 1.15V. "Safe" voltages are being "learned" since this is a new-ish platform. I've not had to go above 1.00V. Check with Silent Scone, I think he explored this some. Remember - this is OCN... not SVN (safe voltage network)









like I said - VSa on X99... more is not always better.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> try to keep VSA between 0.9 and 1.15V. "Safe" voltages are being "learned" since this is a new-ish platform. I've not had to go above 1.00V. Check with Silent Scone, I think he explored this some. Remember - this is OCN... not SVN (safe voltage network)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> like I said - VSa on X99... more is not always better.


what is the reason why 1.2V is not considered safe?
my deluxe, with LPX2800 and VCSSA to auto, set VCSSA to 1.250V (2800MHz 127.5BLCK), really don't think that asus wants to damage our CPU with Auto settings









I run 1.2V since november no problem,
1.2V is the only way to boot correctly with 2666MHz 13-14-14-28-1T on my system, so I use that voltage.


----------



## Frankz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Remember - this is OCN... not SVN (safe voltage network)


Yea my bad! haha


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frankz*
> 
> Yea my bad! haha


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> HCI memtest probably loads the CPU more than AID64... if max T means anything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> from a while ago...
> 
> 
> it's offset cache, not adaptive like TurboV is reporting.


So is running 16 instances of memtest with 1gb each a good tell for ram and cpu stability or just ram? To do cpu should I do more real bench ?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> So is running 16 instances of memtest with 1gb each a good tell for ram and cpu stability or just ram? To do cpu should I do more real bench ?


If you can pass 500-1000% of HCI with 16 instances your memory is good to go. Leave enough for the OS and overheads, seen a few people recently end up stacking, which then just means you're testing your storage instead lol


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I'll give that a try on what I have loaded today. I thought with all boxes checked in AIDA that the cache test would run as usual...?


Yeah it will, but I wanted to isolate cache specifically as I know it's the issue


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> If you can pass 500-1000% of HCI with 16 instances your memory is good to go. Leave enough for the OS and overheads, seen a few people recently end up stacking, which then just means you're testing your storage instead lol


I just opened up 16 things each with 1000mb each and let it go to 200% 0 errors, ill do 500% later


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> I just opened up 16 things each with 1000mb each and let it go to 200% 0 errors, ill do 500% later


Hello

1000MB each is allocating too much if using a 16GB kit.


----------



## Silent Scone

I tried. You can lead a horse to water


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> i used realbench and aida64 for 15-30 min then tested the things i use every day and have been stable for over 2 months not one bsod. I do Just fine with out prime95. i used to be a firm believer of prime 95 but ever since i ran for hours and ended up crashing in crysis 3 ive have never used it again.
> 5Ghz @ 1.368v on a 3570k


IMHO in that way you need two years to get a stable system


----------



## Silent Scone

You can tell it's January. Just doing some final cache stress testing with AIDA, this is the water temp just after CPU


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> IMHO in that way you need two years to get a stable system


my system has been stable for over two months not one bsod and which took about one day to get stable


----------



## krel

Once I figured out that two of my four ram sticks were bad, my BSODs became a thing of the past... frustrating until I tracked that down, though.


----------



## LancerVI

Finally got my replacement CPU from this disaster and it was definitely the cause of my Q-Code AF no post. It booted right up when I put the new one in.



Well, I'm 2 hours in (and still going as I type this) and it seems stable @ 4500 w 1.32 cV and 1.93 iV.

It also passed XTU for 12 hours at stock and Realbench benchmark with the above OC. Total system up time about 18 hours. Temps seemed to get a bit high, but then I remembered I set my fans to silent mode, knocked it back down quite a bit and never really got back near 70 again. high 50's to mid 60's.

So far so good.


----------



## Frankz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LancerVI*
> 
> Finally got my replacement CPU from this disaster and it was definitely the cause of my Q-Code AF no post. It booted right up when I put the new one in.
> 
> Well, I'm 2 hours in (and still going as I type this) and it seems stable @ 4500 w 1.32 cV and 1.93 iV.
> 
> It also passed XTU for 12 hours at stock and Realbench benchmark with the above OC. Total system up time about 18 hours. Temps seemed to get a bit high, but then I remembered I set my fans to silent mode, knocked it back down quite a bit and never really got back near 70 again. high 50's to mid 60's.
> 
> So far so good.


Nice to hear man


----------



## Fateful_Ikkou

Sorry if this question has been asked before but anyone got any recommendations as to which program I should use to monitor CPU temps? I have used MSI Afterburner, HWmonitor, and Asus AI suite. MSI and HWM show the same temps for me but the AI suite shows a lower temperature. This leads me to believe the AI suite is using the socket temperature sensor but I'm still scratching my head. I need to get an accurate reading if I'm to overclock any bit.

These are the temps I'm getting at stock on my I7-5960x:

Idle/Load
AI Suite: 32c / 46c
MSI and HWM: 36c / 59c

Figure I'd jot down some extra relevant system specs:
CPU: I7-5960x @stock
MB: Asus X99 Deluxe V3
Cooling: Modded Corsair H50 with 280mm stealth rad. 2x Roswill Hyperborea's

edit:
I had been using a program called coretemp before I got this processor but now it just crashes windows upon load. Apparently it doesn't support Haswell-E cpu's


----------



## Frankz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fateful_Ikkou*
> 
> Sorry if this question has been asked before but anyone got any recommendations as to which program I should use to monitor CPU temps? I have used MSI Afterburner, HWmonitor, and Asus AI suite. MSI and HWM show the same temps for me but the AI suite shows a lower temperature. This leads me to believe the AI suite is using the socket temperature sensor but I'm still scratching my head. I need to get an accurate reading if I'm to overclock any bit.
> 
> These are the temps I'm getting at stock on my I7-5960x:
> 
> Idle/Load
> AI Suite: 32c / 46c
> MSI and HWM: 36c / 59c
> 
> Figure I'd jot down some extra relevant system specs:
> CPU: I7-5960x @stock
> MB: Asus X99 Deluxe V3
> Cooling: Modded Corsair H50 with 280mm stealth rad. 2x Roswill Hyperborea's
> 
> edit:
> I had been using a program called coretemp before I got this processor but now it just crashes windows upon load. Apparently it doesn't support Haswell-E cpu's


Most of us here use RealTemp or HWM. if I were you I'd trust HWM's readings over Ai Suite's


----------



## Train Wreck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frankz*
> 
> Most of us here use RealTemp or HWM. if I were you I'd trust HWM's readings over Ai Suite's


I always thought HWM's temperature readings were higher than they really are.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LancerVI*
> 
> Finally got my replacement CPU from this disaster and it was definitely the cause of my Q-Code AF no post. It booted right up when I put the new one in.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I'm 2 hours in (and still going as I type this) and it seems stable @ 4500 w 1.32 cV and 1.93 iV.
> 
> It also passed XTU for 12 hours at stock and Realbench benchmark with the above OC. Total system up time about 18 hours. Temps seemed to get a bit high, but then I remembered I set my fans to silent mode, knocked it back down quite a bit and never really got back near 70 again. high 50's to mid 60's.
> 
> So far so good.


Nice !!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Yeah it will, but I wanted to isolate cache specifically as I know it's the issue


I let it run while out with just cache checked (~2 hours) - good at 4.3cache w/ 1.25V. however, this chip needs 1.35 to hold 4.4 cache... it's had that ceiling since day 1. What marc0053 did is tempting: binned 7 cpus and has one that does 4.9 core @ 1.4V !! (that's golden!)


----------



## Fateful_Ikkou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frankz*
> 
> Most of us here use RealTemp or HWM. if I were you I'd trust HWM's readings over Ai Suite's


RealTemp provides the same results as HWmonitor and MSI Afterburner. so I guess you're right in saying I shouldn't trust the AI Suite's readings. It's kinda sad that Asus's own software doesn't work, although not surprising given their track record.


----------



## LiveOrDie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Woomack*
> 
> @LiveOrDie
> XTU is stressing CPU pretty good and is not causing it to overheat. At least it finds errors faster than most other tests and it still base on Prime95. For some reason benchmark is crashing faster than stability test so it's good to run 2-3 times benchmark and if all is fine then run stability test for longer.
> 
> AIDA64 is pretty good to check memory and cache stability. Not best for CPU.


XTU isn't very good to use it runs a linpack from 2010 XTU isn't base on prime95 they just both run linpacks but prime95 runs a linpck with AVX2 enabled , Linx 0.6.4 works better than XTU.


----------



## norcaljason

Just got my x99 setup up and running today.

Posting from it now. Stability testing 4.5ghz on 1.30v.

MSI Mpower
5820k
XSPC AX 360 kit with Scythe Gentle Typhoon fans

Literally just loaded XMP1, changed voltage to 1.3v, multi to 45. Boot into windows and stress testing. Cores are 53-61 degrees. Saw 65 once.

I like this chip!








:thumb:


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> As Raja wrote above you need to get some airflow across that section of the board. If the heatsink is that hot it has reached the limit for the amount of heat it can dissipate.


Just another reason tower heatsinks are better. It boggles my mind how AiO liquid coolers got so popular, air heatsinks are more reliable, quieter, and cool the motherboard as well. I understand the noctuas are ugly as all get out, but there are plenty of nice looking options like be quiet, phanteks, zalman or the best one cryorig.


----------



## LiveOrDie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Just another reason tower heatsinks are better. It boggles my mind how AiO liquid coolers got so popular, air heatsinks are more reliable, quieter, and cool the motherboard as well. I understand the noctuas are ugly as all get out, but there are plenty of nice looking options like be quiet, phanteks, zalman or the best one cryorig.


No most air coolers blow across the board missing the vrms any ways if you have your cooler blowing up the you have installed it wrong most cases come with top fans which should offer cooling in the needed area.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LiveOrDie*
> 
> No most air coolers blow across the board missing the vrms any ways if you have your cooler blowing up the you have installed it wrong most cases come with top fans which should offer cooling in the needed area.


Eh, what? Plenty of air from tower coolers gets to the heatsinks, not sure what you mean by "missing the vrm's". This is one of the main advantages of tower sinks. Again not sure what you are talking about with top fans, in 99% of cases they are set up as exhaust fans, which do nearly nothing for cooling VRM's.

When the dude from asus said you should have fans directed at the heatsinks he was saying you should put one on the back of the optical bay drives pointed at the boards (99% sure this is what he meant), having a tower heatsink does this for you, and is just another reason why they are superior to AiO liquid cooling units.


----------



## LiveOrDie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Eh, what? Plenty of air from tower coolers gets to the heatsinks, not sure what you mean by "missing the vrm's". This is one of the main advantages of tower sinks. Again not sure what you are talking about with top fans, in 99% of cases they are set up as exhaust fans, which do nearly nothing for cooling VRM's.
> 
> When the dude from asus said you should have fans directed at the heatsinks he was saying you should put one on the back of the optical bay drives pointed at the boards (99% sure this is what he meant), having a tower heatsink does this for you, and is just another reason why they are superior to AiO liquid cooling units.


The air flow is directed over the memory not vrms when using a tower cooler hardly any air will touch the vrm a small amount of draft maybe,a top exhaust sucks air over the vrm area which will still cool them down.


----------



## Scotty99

Honestly cannot tell if trolling.


----------



## norcaljason

Well... I'm at an easy 4.6ghz AIDA64 1hr stable, and gaming stable all night. All at 1.325 volts. Temps never broke the mid 60's. Freaking love this new chip!


----------



## Train Wreck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *norcaljason*
> 
> Well... I'm at an easy 4.6ghz AIDA64 1hr stable, and gaming stable all night. All at 1.325 volts. Temps never broke the mid 60's. Freaking love this new chip!


That's awesome!

I got an easy 4.2 Ghz on vcore of 1.184 and temps are low 60's. 6 hours AIDA stable.

I can do 4.4 Ghz, higher vcore of 1.275 and mid to upper 60's 2 hours AIDA stable. I want to run through that overnight and see if I still like those temps. I played Battlefield 4 tonight and the load temp on the cpu never broke 55.

On Heaven Benchmark, the cpu temp got to about 50


----------



## norcaljason

How is everybody handling the turbo?

I noticed my system peaking to 4.7ghz at times while playing WoW. Should I leave the feature on?


----------



## Train Wreck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *norcaljason*
> 
> How is everybody handling the turbo?
> 
> I noticed my system peaking to 4.7ghz at times while playing WoW. Should I leave the feature on?


Ok this is gonna sound stupid but how do you check that?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Nice !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I let it run while out with just cache checked (~2 hours) - good at 4.3cache w/ 1.25V. however, this chip needs 1.35 to hold 4.4 cache... it's had that ceiling since day 1. What marc0053 did is tempting: binned 7 cpus and has one that does 4.9 core @ 1.4V !! (that's golden!)


I need 1.35v for 4.375 lol. To run the cache test without errors for 2 hours at 4ghz I need 1.255v. My cache is a bit rubbish.


----------



## norcaljason

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Train Wreck*
> 
> Ok this is gonna sound stupid but how do you check that?


I'm watching the intel extreme tuning utility that came with my MSI board.

It shows my current proccessor and cache speeds. Even though my active core limit is set to 46x, I do clearly see it throttling 4.7ghz in game. I suspect it's Intel's Turbo Boost Feature. Stability doesn't seem to be effected at my current speed and voltage.


----------



## Woomack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I'll give that a try on what I have loaded today. I thought with all boxes checked in AIDA that the cache test would run as usual...?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> huh? I think it's the intel IMC microcode that sets the memory dividers for each ram frequency. 3000 on 100 strap is not easy to get working on ASUS MBs either, so I'm not sure what you are getting at.
> Asus also does not "guarantee" that memory OCs will work either (anything above 2133 - right?) since that is really a CPU issue. The gskill 3200 kit is strap 100...cause that's what the intel IMC microcode has working best for that frequency/divider. GSkill's 3000 kit is 125 'cause that's the working memory divider. However, guys like Praz and Raja get 3000 on 100 to go, but it takes tweaking and know-how beyond mine.
> 
> My (very early release) corsair 2800 LPX kit has XMP 2800 at bclk 129... it runs 3000/125, 3200/100, Lent the kit to my neighbor with an R5E/5930K and we couldn't get 3200 to work well at all (very frustrsating). Worst IMC I've come across.


Motherboard is managing ratios based on microcode but somehow on all boards which I was testing ( or saw test results made by other overclockers ) only ASUS is working at 100bclk x30 or x32 setting. On every other board you have to set 125bclk strap ( I didn't check all boards so maybe there is any which is working the same as ASUS ).
CPU has not much to say in this matter as you don't have to adjust IMC or any other options up to ~3200. When all memory slots are occupied or when memory clock is high then can be required higher IMC voltage.

All my memory kits are working fine @3000 or 3200 using 100 strap. You can check link in my sig for more DDR4 tests and reviews. Actually for me it's easier to stabilize 3000 at 100 strap than 125. The same for ADATA, Kingston, Crucial, G.Skill and Corsair kits which I had chance to test.
At 3000+ on both, 100 and 125 strap you have to know how to set additional options in BIOS as even with XMP settings it's not always working. Usually setting Rampage Tweak to 1 is helping but not always.

I had no problems with IMC on all 5820K which I had and none of them needed more than stock voltage to run @3200. All what matters is correct memory setting and RTL/IOS. These settings are usually working fine on RVE but for some memory kits you have to adjust them manually to make everything work stable.
My Corsair 2666 C15 kit had problems to run at 3000 and I sold it some time ago.

Here is list of my memory tests.

@Frankz
RVE profiles were made for overclocking so almost all are at high voltages. Also not all will work on a regular memory kits as I already mentioned earlier but can check how sub timings look like so you have some idea how to adjust timings in your memory.

Hard to say how high is max safe voltage for DDR4. JEDEC spec is only saying about 1.2V +/- 0.6 or something near ( don't remember exactly but it's below 1.3V ). DDR3 had in description about 1.975V max for short period of time like current spikes etc. JEDEC spec for DDR4 is not even finished as there are gaps for higher/lower voltage and higher clock modules. First Kingston DDR4 kits were 1.5V but all were changed to 1.35V. Still that 1.5V was stable and wasn't causing any problems with memory so I think it will be still safe at least for Hynix IC ( on which were all early Kingstons built ).
I was testing my kits up to ~1.75V but above some clock DDR4 just hate high voltage ( especially Hynix ). Quick example can be ADATA 2133 memory which I was testing 2 days ago( also on the list in link above or in sig ). 3000 is working up to ~1.65V but 3200 clock won't even boot if vdimm is above 1.37V. Better quality sticks will run at higher voltage like my 3000 G.Skill can run up to 1.6V at 3200.


----------



## Silent Scone

Any screenshots of 3000 working on 100 strap for any considerable length of time?

What are these additional settings you speak of besides 2nd and 3rd tier timings? Youre being deliberately cryptic for some reason


----------



## Woomack

I made only HyperPi32/SuperPi32M screenshots at 3000. I'm using X99 only as benching/test platform and I generally don't care about longer stability tests. I made couple of longer tests in AIDA64 etc but I just didn't save it ( except 3200 results ).

G.Skill 3000 C15 @ 3000 10-13-15-15 1N HyperPi/Cinebench ( 30x100 bclk )



ADATA 2133 C15 @ 3000 15-16-16-25 1N HyperPi/Cinebench ( 30x100 bclk )



G.Skill 2666 C15 @ 3200 16-16-17-16 1N 3h+ AIDA64 ( 32x100bclk )



I'm so deliberately cryptic that I give you links to my tests and results and try to explain some things but barely anyone is reading it on these forums, just try to prove that I'm wrong before anyone try to think what I said. I'm not here to write guides about everything I know, especially that most my posts are being ignored in non-extreme overclocking threads. I just see that these forums have a lot of threads about nothing or 500+ pages of repeated false info.
I wish to see more posts with actual users tests, not only info about some other guys who tested something on some other sites and make new theories.


----------



## Silent Scone

That's where you're going wrong, you can't make claims like that for a test setup lol. Also with that CPU ratio, can't say I'd even bother trying. Interesting results none the less.

Don't get defensive, you're coming in here claiming absolutes from a few runs of PI, and then claiming your IMC is able to run 3200 at default System Agent. Your testing methodology is false in itself as it is unrealistic. Myself and JP and many others have used this platform from day one for our own personal use, not just a test setup we turn on for 5 minutes to experiment with.

Just for the sake of argument, something like this would prove close to unconditional stability across straps if you were keen on making a point that it was achievable.


----------



## lilchronic

DBL post lolz


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Woomack*
> 
> I made only HyperPi32/SuperPi32M screenshots at 3000. I'm using X99 only as benching/test platform and I generally don't care about longer stability tests. I made couple of longer tests in AIDA64 etc but I just didn't save it ( except 3200 results ).
> 
> G.Skill 3000 C15 @ 3000 10-13-15-15 1N HyperPi/Cinebench ( 30x100 bclk )
> 
> 
> 
> ADATA 2133 C15 @ 3000 15-16-16-25 1N HyperPi/Cinebench ( 30x100 bclk )
> 
> 
> 
> G.Skill 2666 C15 @ 3200 16-16-17-16 1N 3h+ AIDA64 ( 32x100bclk )
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so deliberately cryptic that I give you links to my tests and results and try to explain some things but barely anyone is reading it on these forums, just try to prove that I'm wrong before anyone try to think what I said. I'm not here to write guides about everything I know, especially that most my posts are being ignored in non-extreme overclocking threads. I just see that these forums have a lot of threads about nothing or 500+ pages of repeated false info.
> I wish to see more posts with actual users tests, not only info about some other guys who tested something on some other sites and make new theories.


Great work man cas 10 3000Mhz







This thread has a big controversy over Stability.







I may not always post but im always reading.

may want to post that over here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1268061/ocn-ram-addict-club-gallery/0_50


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Great work man cas 10 3000Mhz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This thread has a big controversy over Stability.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I may not always post but im always reading.
> 
> may want to post that over here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1268061/ocn-ram-addict-club-gallery/0_50


1.7vdimm, quite a few users posting similar with that much voltage. It's not difficult to shove volts through memory. Two boxes in the BIOS


----------



## Woomack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> That's where you're going wrong, you can't make claims like that for a test setup lol. Also with that CPU ratio, can't say I'd even bother trying. Interesting results none the less.
> 
> Don't get defensive, you're coming in here claiming absolutes from a few runs of PI at a CPU ratio lower than stock turbo, and then claiming your IMC is able to run 3200 at default System Agent. Well no doubt at 3000 to 3200mhz on core, I think most chips probably could. Your testing methodology is false in itself as it is unrealistic. Myself and JP and many others have used this platform from day one for our own personal use, not just a test setup we turn on for 5 minutes to experiment with.


I was testing X99 for many hours with many DDR4 kits and couple of CPUs. Just because I didn't save longer test results doesn't mean I didn't check it. Also my test results are all over the forums, longer and shorter.

Info about stock IMC voltages for 3200 clock you can find also in OC guides made by Shamino and other overclockers. They've spent a lot of time checking it. I just see so reason to give additional prove for something what is in many other threads regarding DDR4 overclocking.
With so many hours of "real" tests you should know all that already but for some reason you have no idea about things like RTL/IOS or other additional settings.

Not always giving tips about some settings need additional proof. I didn't know I have to prepare screenshots with long stability tests for everything I say. I was counting that some users will actually try to think how I can set something and they can't and test it on their own. I guess I just expect too much.

I'm testing DDR4 for other users with CPU at 4.2GHz and cache at 3.7GHz just because these are settings which every user can set on every available X99 motherboard.
"CPU ratio lower than stock turbo" - x42 CPU ratio is for you lower than stock for 5820K ? You didn't even check these results right. All these results were passing many benchmarks including various 3DMarks etc. I don't feel like I have to prove anything to myself and I see no point to run long stability tests only to satisfy one forum user.
Quote:


> 1.7vdimm, quite a few users posting similar with that much voltage. It's not difficult to shove volts through memory. Two boxes in the BIOS


This actually proves how much knowledge about DDR4 you have ...

I'm out of this topic. Waste of time.

@lilchronic
Thanks , it's already in that thread with some more of my results.


----------



## Silent Scone

How much knowledge I have? Forgive me, I didn't realise you had the ability to travel through time and witness the long term degradation of DDR4 ICs.

So there is no real point in proving long term stability, you'd rather just throw a few numbers out there and claim others can run on alternating straps no problem.

Sorry but, not helpful. I'll throw up some short AIDA latency runs and PI runs later and claim it's entirely plausible as well. If there was-any-point to that what so ever









What you should maybe add to avoid such controversy is that for benching it is very much a possibility. Then decide for yourself how many users will be concerned with benching in here, and how many who are looking for long term stability. Interesting you've shown AIDA running for 3 hours on the strap that we know to be much more stable for that particular frequency. Mind telling me why that is? Wasn't the whole object of this to prove that 3000 on 100 strap was a plausibility for most people?

Rightfully, I'm a little confused.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Woomack*
> 
> My F4-3000C15Q-16GRBB is acting weird. All sticks separately are passing HyperPi 32M @ 3000 10-13-15-14 ~1.65V but I can't make them run together - single errors in HyperPi or random system restart. At 3200 they like higher voltage than the 2666 C15 1.2V kit ( ~1.65V vs ~1.58V ) but it's not helping much in tighter timings. I haven't got much time in last days to check additional settings.


You need more SA voltage. You're welcome.

Edit, I removed that part directly after I posted as you were referencing the dram frequency with BCLK, you were referencing the DRAM frequency twice instead of the CPU multi. For some reason...


----------



## Woomack

VCCSA had nothing to do with stability of my kit @3000 C10. I fixed it changing some timings. Later this kit was running in tests @3100 C10. I see no point to quote this result here especially that you have no idea if I solve it or not. Not to mention that you try to prove something telling me it was VCCSA while it wasn't.


----------



## Silent Scone

But the sticks worked individually...so by slackening the timings you've?? Sorry, I'm being patronising. Mainly because you're strutting around on this forum saying the owners clubs are full of useless information, when that is precicely what you are giving. Unquantifiable, useless short sporadic benchmark results and claiming them as stability gold.

Preach what you sow why don't you.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Woomack*
> 
> VCCSA had nothing to do with stability of my kit @3000 C10. I fixed it changing some timings. Later this kit was running in tests @3100 C10. I see no point to quote this result here especially that you have no idea if I solve it or not. Not to mention that you try to prove something telling me it was VCCSA while it wasn't.


The problem is you are making extraordinary claims, without extraordinary evidence. Most of us here have had months to get our X99 systems stable, and all of us needed more SA voltage for 3000+ memory to be stable. You're the first person claiming stability without additional SA voltage (on multiple processor samples?), and then LOOKING AT US like we're the wierd ones.

You come off as a troll.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> The problem is you are making extraordinary claims, without extraordinary evidence. Most of us here have had months to get our X99 systems stable, and all of us needed more SA voltage for 3000+ memory to be stable. You're the first person claiming stability without additional SA voltage (on multiple processor samples?), and then LOOKING AT US like we're the wierd ones.
> 
> You come off as a troll.


Stability is down to the user and what they're happy with / work load dependant. But common sense need be applied, you can't claim to have a memory divider working on a strap that's not recommended then show no real certifiable evidence. Couple that with his posts about all the owner clubs being filled with useless information.

No thanks, keep your alleged useful insight to yourself.


----------



## xarot

What kind of GFlops are people getting with 5960X in LinX 0.6.4? I only get around 100-102, regardless of overclock 4 - 4.4 GHz. Usually in the past this just means my Vcore is too low or overclock isn't stable.

In comparison with LinX 0.6.5 GFlops are 395 at 4 GHz.


----------



## sblantipodi

is there someone with a 5960X that can post frybench result and cinebench result with processor at stock frequency, stock cache, non overclocked ram please?


----------



## sblantipodi

is there someone who confortably use 2800MHz or 3000MHz on RAM with 100 strap?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Woomack*
> 
> I made only HyperPi32/SuperPi32M screenshots at 3000. I'm using X99 only as benching/test platform and I generally don't care about longer stability tests. I made couple of longer tests in AIDA64 etc but I just didn't save it ( except 3200 results ).
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> G.Skill 3000 C15 @ 3000 10-13-15-15 1N HyperPi/Cinebench ( 30x100 bclk )
> 
> 
> 
> ADATA 2133 C15 @ 3000 15-16-16-25 1N HyperPi/Cinebench ( 30x100 bclk )
> 
> 
> 
> G.Skill 2666 C15 @ 3200 16-16-17-16 1N 3h+ AIDA64 ( 32x100bclk )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so deliberately cryptic that I give you links to my tests and results and try to explain some things but barely anyone is reading it on these forums, just try to prove that I'm wrong before anyone try to think what I said. I'm not here to write guides about everything I know, especially that most my posts are being ignored in non-extreme overclocking threads. I just see that these forums have a lot of threads about nothing or 500+ pages of repeated false info.
> I wish to see more posts with actual users tests, not only info about some other guys who tested something on some other sites and make new theories.


thanks - and when I say we couldn't get 3200 on a 2800 kit working on a 5930K.. I meant _working_, not just able to flash-bench. like child-proof 24/7 stable








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Great work man cas 10 3000Mhz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This thread has a big controversy over Stability.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I may not always post but im always reading.
> 
> may want to post that over here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1268061/ocn-ram-addict-club-gallery/0_50


there's no controversy over stability - it's always "in the eye of the beholder"


----------



## thrgk

Are the vrm above the cpu socket on my msi x99 ac power? If so when stressing should I touch them to see if they are getting to hot? How would I know if they are to hot and would putting a fan blowing on it help somewhat or wc only ?


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Are the vrm above the cpu socket on my msi x99 ac power? If so when stressing should I touch them to see if they are getting to hot? How would I know if they are to hot and would putting a fan blowing on it help somewhat or wc only ?


A fan blowing over the heatsink on my RVE helps quite a bit.. mind you it is an open testbench tho


----------



## thrgk

Is there an easy way of knowing if they are getting too hot ? Or not really. See mine is in a sth10 and on the vented panel near the io part I have a fan blowing hot air out but it may be e better to have it blowing in onto the mobo


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Is there an easy way of knowing if they are getting too hot ? Or not really. See mine is in a sth10 and on the vented panel near the io part I have a fan blowing hot air out but it may be e better to have it blowing in onto the mobo


Only real way is if you have like a thermal camera to see temps internally, other than that you just have to feel the heatsink or put a probe on it.

fan orientation is something i am no expert about..


----------



## fishingfanatic

There's no harm in adding an extra fan. I have several kicking around and tried it. If nothing else, increased air flow from the heat dump in

the case from any components. Just be sure to get low db fans.


----------



## Fateful_Ikkou

Alright guys I'm confused, I just set my first overclock on this cpu and now I can't tell what my processors temp is, because all my temp monitoring programs have went derp. To clarify I was only using one program before I started overclocking today and when I got back to the desktop it showed 28c instead of the usual 36c and that I figured was odd so I loaded up all the other programs and they all show different temperatures. I am new to overclocking Haswell-E so maybe I am missing something, My Vcore was at 1.136 before and now it's set at 1.125, Will that little drop really lower my temps nearly 10c?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Are the vrm above the cpu socket on my msi x99 ac power? If so when stressing should I touch them to see if they are getting to hot? How would I know if they are to hot and would putting a fan blowing on it help somewhat or wc only ?


really not a good idea to touch the mobo like that..., if you do just be sure to touch the PSU first to discharge any static. or, pick up a Fluke 62 mini IR thermometer








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Is there an easy way of knowing if they are getting too hot ? Or not really. See mine is in a sth10 and on the vented panel near the io part I have a fan blowing hot air out but it may be e better to have it blowing in onto the mobo


AID64 reads the VRM temps on the R5E, and I think for any x99 MB:


Open the stability test and tab over to "statistics"


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> really not a good idea to touch the mobo like that..., if you do just be sure to touch the PSU first to discharge any static. or, pick up a Fluke 62 mini IR thermometer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AID64 reads the VRM temps on the R5E, and I think for any x99 MB:
> 
> 
> Open the stability test and tab over to "statistics"


Cool thanks. What should a good vrm temp be?

IDK why my cpu runs so hot, at 1.31v I get like 75c MAX in aida64 and I got 2 480 radiators (intake push pull) 1 360 (intake push pull) and 1 240 (exhaust push pull) but I also do have 4 290x in the loop. I got 2 mcp35x pumps. Weird the cpu goes so high when the gpus arent being stressed at the same time


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Cool thanks. What should a good vrm temp be?
> 
> IDK why my cpu runs so hot, at 1.31v I get like 75c MAX in aida64 and I got 2 480 radiators (intake push pull) 1 360 (intake push pull) and 1 240 (exhaust push pull) but I also do have 4 290x in the loop. I got 2 mcp35x pumps. Weird the cpu goes so high when the gpus arent being stressed at the same time


Do you know the temp of the water on the cold side of the rads? Hard to say if 75C is high otherwise. What cpu block and TIM?
yeah, the 290x's are pretty much fire-breathing cards. Mine were the same. I've never seen the vrm temps on this open bench exceed 45C. I think the max working T on these vrms is like 85C ? (but that's the manuf's AOR - meaningless on OCN, right? lol). if you put even a small fan blowing directly on thje heatsink, they will run cool. doesn't take much air flow.


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Do you know the temp of the water on the cold side of the rads? Hard to say if 75C is high otherwise. What cpu block and TIM?
> yeah, the 290x's are pretty much fire-breathing cards. Mine were the same. I've never seen the vrm temps mn this open bench exceed 45C. I think the max working T on these is 85C? (but that's the manuf's AOR - meaningless on OCN, right? lol)


XSPC block, the new one and artic silver tim.

Which side would be the cold side of the rads lol? the inner one? I could get a temp prob i guess to find out


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> XSPC block, the new one and artic silver tim.
> 
> Which side would be the cold side of the rads lol? the inner one? I could get a temp prob i guess to find out


Artic silver had its day. Get some gelid extreme or PK-1,2 or 3. The ultimate cold side is the output of the last rad flowing into the in port on your cpu block.


----------



## Train Wreck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fateful_Ikkou*
> 
> Alright guys I'm confused, I just set my first overclock on this cpu and now I can't tell what my processors temp is, because all my temp monitoring programs have went derp. To clarify I was only using one program before I started overclocking today and when I got back to the desktop it showed 28c instead of the usual 36c and that I figured was odd so I loaded up all the other programs and they all show different temperatures. I am new to overclocking Haswell-E so maybe I am missing something, My Vcore was at 1.136 before and now it's set at 1.125, Will that little drop really lower my temps nearly 10c?


That's the problem with having too many temperature monitoring programs.I think they all show something different. When I first started with overclocking, I was using HWMonitor and was alarmed at the high temps. Someone suggested that I should use AIDA and that's pretty much what I use now. You can monitor all sorts of temperature points in your system and I think it does an accurate job. For instance, the CPU temperature reading on AIDA matches up perfectly with what's on the OC Panel I use and that matches up perfectly with the reading in BIOS.

I also use it to keep tabs on the temperatures of the video cards and it tells me the same numbers that Gigabyte OC Guru tells me.

When I do a Heaven or Valley Benchmark, AIDA's GPU temps match up perfectly with what those programs show on screen.

Just my opinion of course.


----------



## Boxlid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> Hi,
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Train Wreck*
> 
> That's the problem with having too many temperature monitoring programs.I think they all show something different. When I first started with overclocking, I was using HWMonitor and was alarmed at the high temps. Someone suggested that I should use AIDA and that's pretty much what I use now. You can monitor all sorts of temperature points in your system and I think it does an accurate job. For instance, the CPU temperature reading on AIDA matches up perfectly with what's on the OC Panel I use and that matches up perfectly with the reading in BIOS.
> 
> I also use it to keep tabs on the temperatures of the video cards and it tells me the same numbers that Gigabyte OC Guru tells me.
> 
> When I do a Heaven or Valley Benchmark, AIDA's GPU temps match up perfectly with what those programs show on screen.
> 
> Just my opinion of course.
> 
> 
> 
> I had to use HWinfo64 to get my vrm temperature, try that out, it's awesome!
Click to expand...


----------



## Fateful_Ikkou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Train Wreck*
> 
> That's the problem with having too many temperature monitoring programs.I think they all show something different. When I first started with overclocking, I was using HWMonitor and was alarmed at the high temps. Someone suggested that I should use AIDA and that's pretty much what I use now. You can monitor all sorts of temperature points in your system and I think it does an accurate job. For instance, the CPU temperature reading on AIDA matches up perfectly with what's on the OC Panel I use and that matches up perfectly with the reading in BIOS.
> 
> I also use it to keep tabs on the temperatures of the video cards and it tells me the same numbers that Gigabyte OC Guru tells me.
> 
> When I do a Heaven or Valley Benchmark, AIDA's GPU temps match up perfectly with what those programs show on screen.
> 
> Just my opinion of course.


I'll definitely try out AIDA after I cook dinner. On another note I normally use just one program but I opened all the programs I had to see what was going on and ran into that issue. I'm no stranger to overclocking but this was a new one for me.









Thanks for answering my question.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fateful_Ikkou*
> 
> I'll definitely try out AIDA after I cook dinner. On another note I normally use just one program but I opened all the programs I had to see what was going on and ran into that issue. I'm no stranger to overclocking but this was a new one for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for answering my question.


If you have several programs polling the same sensors at the same time... there will likely be conflicts. At that point, none of the sensor readings can be taken as "accurate".


----------



## vlps5122

why does my 5960x pass aida64/intelburntest/realbench at 4.4 ghz cache 1.375v but freezes if i play far cry 4 and hearthstone at anything above 4.1 ghz cache? I know its the cache causing the issue because both games in question freeze pretty quickly at 4.4, at 4.3 still pretty quickly, at 4.2 it takes awhile for a freeze to occur but it happens and at 4.1 no freeze ever occurs.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vlps5122*
> 
> why does my 5960x pass aida64/intelburntest/realbench at 4.4 ghz cache 1.375v but freezes if i play far cry 4 and hearthstone at anything above 4.1 ghz cache? I know its the cache causing the issue because both games in question freeze pretty quickly at 4.4, at 4.3 still pretty quickly, at 4.2 it takes awhile for a freeze to occur but it happens and at 4.1 no freeze ever occurs.


oh, 1.375V seems like pretty high voltage for 4.1 cache. What input voltage, LLC and vcore?


----------



## vlps5122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> oh, 1.375V seems like pretty high voltage for 4.1 cache. What input voltage, LLC and vcore?


i dont need 1.375 for 4.1. it just seems 4.1 is the highest my cpu can handle while playing certain games, whereas in benching 4.4 does fine with 1.375v. while gaming (at least with far cry 4 and hearthstone) 4.2 with 1.375v will fail whereas 4.1 will be fine with 1.25v.


----------



## Train Wreck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fateful_Ikkou*
> 
> I'll definitely try out AIDA after I cook dinner. On another note I normally use just one program but I opened all the programs I had to see what was going on and ran into that issue. I'm no stranger to overclocking but this was a new one for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for answering my question.


You're welcome!


----------



## bsmth

Not entirely sure where to post this, however this seems to be the most applicable thread. If elsewhere is better, please let me know.

Have recently put together a new build with a 5820k & Gigabyte x99m gaming 5. Ever since day 1, which was roughly a week ago, I have been encountering x124 bsods. I've read everyone suggest that this is a voltage issue, however I am not overclocked. I encounter these BSODS with optimized defaults in BIOS. They are primarily while gaming, every time I attempt to game. The best solution I had achieved was manually setting the vcore to 1.15v and SA + .15v which allowed me to play for roughly 65 minutes last evening, however this evening I was unable to complete a match. Temperatures are not an issue, I am using an h110 and the hottest an individual core gets is 65*c with average CPU temp far below while using AIDA64 to stress test. I have ran memtest for a total of roughly 18 passes with zero error. I can provide more information if requested (dmp files, event manager info, wmi info...etc.) I don't wish to clutter the thread as I had said I am unsure if this is an appropriate place to post such a query, so I'll leave it at this.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vlps5122*
> 
> i dont need 1.375 for 4.1. it just seems 4.1 is the highest my cpu can handle while playing certain games, whereas in benching 4.4 does fine with 1.375v. while gaming (at least with far cry 4 and hearthstone) 4.2 with 1.375v will fail whereas 4.1 will be fine with 1.25v.


Make sure you rule out memory / CPU instability, it will be working harder with the increaed l2

It's more likely simply that your cache isn't stable. I find to rule out cache instablity you just have to use the machine, it can run benchmarks for hours but it may still hiccup whilst accessing it at the point of failure at times. I've been using my machine since Christmas at 4ghz cache with 1.2v. I had two crashes to desktop in that time in my work suite with 0c exception, thought it was more likely the program, as have been gaming on it for many hours over the holidays. Turns out to pass AIDA64 cache test for more than an hour I need 1.255v

Just go with what works best overall, it's too unpredictable to get hung up on the higest frequency you think is stable.


----------



## Woomack

I will just leave it here:
*3200* memory , 100 bclk , *0.864V VCCSA* ( stock for my CPU is ~0.87V ), 4.2GHz CPU clock, 4GHz cache ( 1.15V CPU+cache )
*2h+* AIDA64 memory+cache , *1.5h* XTU memory stability test *, ~3h* HCI memtest *( runned out of time for more ), 2h+* Prime95 28.5 blend


----------



## HyperC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vlps5122*
> 
> why does my 5960x pass aida64/intelburntest/realbench at 4.4 ghz cache 1.375v but freezes if i play far cry 4 and hearthstone at anything above 4.1 ghz cache? I know its the cache causing the issue because both games in question freeze pretty quickly at 4.4, at 4.3 still pretty quickly, at 4.2 it takes awhile for a freeze to occur but it happens and at 4.1 no freeze ever occurs.


Are you sure its not the video card causing the freeze up?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Woomack*
> 
> I will just leave it here:
> *3200* memory , 100 bclk , *0.864V VCCSA* ( stock for my CPU is ~0.87V ), 4.2GHz CPU clock, 4GHz cache ( 1.15V CPU+cache )
> *2h+* AIDA64 memory+cache , *1.5h* XTU memory stability test *, ~3h* HCI memtest *( runned out of time for more ), 2h+* Prime95 28.5 blend
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Am I missing something here? 3200 is fine on 100 base clock. What does this prove? Also you've not loaded up memtest correctly, looks like you're only loading up 14GB.

I thought the whole argument (as you well know) was 3000 frequency on 100BCLK. Colour me confused yet again Mr Woomack.


----------



## Woomack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Am I missing something here? 3200 is fine on 100 base clock. What does this prove? Also you've not loaded up memtest correctly, looks like you're only loading up 14GB.
> 
> I thought the whole argument (as you well know) was 3000 frequency on 100BCLK. Colour me confused yet again Mr Woomack.


You ( and some others, not only you ) said it's not possible to run 3000+ memory at stock VCCSA and you said my tests are too short. I posted screenshot with 8h+ of various stability tests @3200 memory clock and stock VCCSA and you still try to say I'm totally wrong even though it wasn't answer only to your comments ( it doesn't mean I won't post 3000/100 bclk results too but it takes time as you know ).
Look again at the screenshot. There are 7 instances of memtest x2GB = 14GB + 1 instance with all memory which left = whatever system is not using. In total it's all system memory so 16GB+.


----------



## Silent Scone

Yeah but it's a 5820... 16 threads is a bit more of a strain wouldn't you agree? Hence most samples like a small bump for unconditional stability. Around 0.9 to 1.03 as an example.

The strap argument was my only real gripe with your claims. Also yes you're correct which means you've saturated all available memory which is even worse.


----------



## vlps5122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyperC*
> 
> Are you sure its not the video card causing the freeze up?


yes, at first i thought that was the issue. used DDU about 5-10 times with different driver versions all at stock clocks same issue. i was close to RMA'ing my motherboard or psu since i didnt think it could be the CPOU that had passed hours of stress tests. then i finally set stock clock/cache speeds and the issue stopped. then i upped the core clock to 4.5 and kept the cache stock and the issue still stopped. then upped the cache to 44 again and the issue started. continued dropping the cache .1 ghz at a time and the issue got less frequent until at 4.1 the issue stops happening. i ran aida 64 again overnight last night to rule it out and it passes. open up hearthstone and it will freeze within 5 games. (requires hard reset to fix, it never bsod's)


----------



## djbordie

what you guys think:

5820k - h100 - corsair 2400 (stock for now)

4.3ghz - 1.13 vcore (lol) - super low temps
4.6 ghz - 1.29vcore - 75 deg highest, average 65 during stress

I do not want to see any higher temps...

i will try 1.28, 1.27

stock vring 1.050 was more stable than 1.060.
most everything left as stock, even uncore.

most 5820k are 4.5ghz 1.275vcore,

Any suggestions how I can stabilize at ~1.275-1.28 @ 4.6ghz?
going more to the advanced settings, etc...id like to see my temps a touch lower.
also consider this is NOT a 24/7, just an occasional gamer.
I do require 4.6 ghz for certain games.


----------



## Frankz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djbordie*
> 
> what you guys think:
> 
> 5820k - h100 - corsair 2400 (stock for now)
> 
> 4.3ghz - 1.13 vcore (lol) - super low temps
> 4.6 ghz - 1.29vcore - 75 deg highest, average 65 during stress
> 
> I do not want to see any higher temps...
> 
> i will try 1.28, 1.27
> 
> stock vring 1.050 was more stable than 1.060.
> most everything left as stock, even uncore.
> 
> most 5820k are 4.5ghz 1.275vcore,
> 
> Any suggestions how I can stabilize at ~1.275-1.28 @ 4.6ghz?
> going more to the advanced settings, etc...id like to see my temps a touch lower.
> also consider this is NOT a 24/7, just an occasional gamer.
> I do require 4.6 ghz for certain games.


Hmm well you could do the following to acheive lower temps;
Better cooler - so a bigger/thicker rad for example
Having a high quality cooling paste might also drop a degree or two/three
Lower cpu voltage
Good airflow in your case

And stress test with an open case btw, also remember that games will not put your CPU under an intensive load as a stress test & won't make ur cpu reach those temps









Other than that your Ghz <> Vcore seem pretty good







. Maybe try to find out at what voltage you're stable at 4.4/4.5 so you're able to switch to those profiles whenever u want to


----------



## Train Wreck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frankz*
> 
> Hmm well you could do the following to acheive lower temps;
> Better cooler - so a bigger/thicker rad for example
> Having a high quality cooling paste might also drop a degree or two/three
> Lower cpu voltage
> Good airflow in your case
> 
> And stress test with an open case btw, also remember that games will not put your CPU under an intensive load as a stress test & won't make ur cpu reach those temps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Other than that your Ghz <> Vcore seem pretty good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Maybe try to find out at what voltage you're stable at 4.4/4.5 so you're able to switch to those profiles whenever u want to


I'd be happy with numbers like that. On my CPU, I have to use a vcore of 1.275 for a 4.4 Ghz OC. Different CPU but it's still nice to have lower temps


----------



## djbordie

im really happy so far, i ran cpu only aida64 over night, by accident...i meant to have alll 4 boxes checked.
stressing right now.

artic-mx4 paste, great case/ssds only, lots of fans, etc.

so you think these numbers are ok? based off the list on page 1, my vcore is way under most anywhere near these ghz.
if she proves stable...

1:29 so far on aida64 with all 4 boxes checked. man im pissed, wasted a whole night of bench with only the cpu box checked haha.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Woomack*
> 
> I will just leave it here:
> *3200* memory , 100 bclk , *0.864V VCCSA* ( stock for my CPU is ~0.87V ), 4.2GHz CPU clock, 4GHz cache ( 1.15V CPU+cache )
> *2h+* AIDA64 memory+cache , *1.5h* XTU memory stability test *, ~3h* HCI memtest *( runned out of time for more ), 2h+* Prime95 28.5 blend


nice - so here's the thing.. see that tRAS you are using, "16"? You should check with OCN members like @[email protected] or @Praz to understand what is actually happening with that. As I understand it, it seems that during post/memory training, this is adjusted by the MB/microcode to a value which allows sufficient time between row charge (or something - these two EEs can explain it in an understandable manner- somewhat







) . So, yeah, even if we set very low numbers for tRAS, it's probably running a different number, and there is (apparently) no way to to interrogate the value substituted (CPUZ, memtweak - will not report the active value, only what is entered into the UEFI). But, it seems it will be somewhere around CAS+tRCD+tRTP.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Silent Scone

Fine for flash runs though









Wasn't going to say anything, I knew you would









Ideally from what I've learnt TRAS should be no lower than - CAS+tRCD+tRTP, but when flash benching and close to the limits of stability, setting tRP one clock higher than tRCD can help.


----------



## djbordie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Woomack*
> 
> Here is one result on my 5820K at stable settings on water. The same is passing 1h+ stability test in AIDA64 + XTU. I don't really care to run it in longer stability tests as I'm mainly benching.
> 
> 
> 
> [email protected] ~1.25V, [email protected] ~1.3V, [email protected] 1.35V. Max ~68*C on single 360 rad and 3x 120mm ~1k rpm fans
> 
> Actually many benchmarks are passing at lower voltages but XTU is more demanding.


what do the cache values do?

Im at 4.6 ghz with 1.29vcore and no other changes in the bios. Happy and stable but..

Wondering what I can do to lower my vcore and save a bit of temp

Suggestions?


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Artic silver had its day. Get some gelid extreme or PK-1,2 or 3. The ultimate cold side is the output of the last rad flowing into the in port on your cpu block.


How much of a difference will I notice with PK2 or Gelid Extreme?

I noticed with a gelid that it came with like a brush, do you paint it on instead of blob in the middle?


----------



## sanackas

Hi, I received my I7 5820k and I must say I'm pretty happy!
4.5 @ 1.21v


----------



## Frankz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> How much of a difference will I notice with PK2 or Gelid Extreme?
> 
> I noticed with a gelid that it came with like a brush, do you paint it on instead of blob in the middle?


Performance comparison on 39 thermal pastes, quite useful =)

http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/thermal-paste-performance-benchmark,3616-17.html


----------



## djbordie

nice comparo!

sanackas, wow chip man wow

i couldnt lock in at 4.7 ghz for some reason, but 4.6 seems to be going ok. lowering the vcore bit by bit till i can find the best.

4.5ghz at ur vcore is amazing, stay there and love it!

if your stable 6+ hours...if your just booting in to windows for cpuZvalidation diff story lol

mx-4 still standing strong on that comparo woo, ive been using that since it came out.


----------



## Train Wreck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frankz*
> 
> Performance comparison on 39 thermal pastes, quite useful =)
> 
> http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/thermal-paste-performance-benchmark,3616-17.html


Thanks for posting that. It sort of reinforces my decision to get Gelid Extreme


----------



## djbordie

I MUST HAVE 0.9 DEGREE BETTER TEMPS !!
hahaha


----------



## thrgk

What is the vccio range and do I increase when over clocking ram ? I put vvccsa to 1.1, on auto vccio is like 1.26 i think which seems high?


----------



## Frankz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Train Wreck*
> 
> Thanks for posting that. It sort of reinforces my decision to get Gelid Extreme


Yea after Jpmboy's recommendation, I decided to look it up & now I've also decided to get it for my cpu







. I did read the application is a bit different, Gelid Extreme is apparently a bit thicker & doesn't spread as easily as other thermal pastes. So they suggest you heat it up a bit before applying which will make it spread easier


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djbordie*
> 
> what do the cache values do?
> 
> Im at 4.6 ghz with 1.29vcore and no other changes in the bios. Happy and stable but..
> 
> Wondering what I can do to lower my vcore and save a bit of temp
> 
> Suggestions?


cache can improve performance in many settings... not just benchmarking. Many games (in fact all I've looked at) may not run your core at the max clock you set, but the cache is always at maximum. if you can get your cache to 4.0-4.2, you'll see improvement over stock, for sure.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> How much of a difference will I notice with PK2 or Gelid Extreme?
> I noticed with a gelid that it came with like a brush, do you paint it on instead of blob in the middle?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frankz*
> 
> Yea after Jpmboy's recommendation, I decided to look it up & now I've also decided to get it for my cpu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I did read the application is a bit different, Gelid Extreme is apparently a bit thicker & doesn't spread as easily as other thermal pastes. So they suggest you heat it up a bit before applying which will make it spread easier


I've not needed to "heat" the syringe to get it applied (maybe warm it in your hand is all that's needed), and don't spread it manually. Always best to put a small pea-size dollop (some say a grain of rice







) in the center if the IHS and allow your cpu block to spread it as you apply pressure tightening it down in a cross-wise manner. Very low risk of getting air-filled voids in the TIM pad this way. application is the same as other pastes, no brush. The coolaboratory liquid metals use a brush applicator.

edit: the benefit of the newer TIMs is not so much the final equlibrium temperature most comparos report, it is the higher flux rate they offer.


----------



## djbordie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> cache can improve performance in many settings... not just benchmarking. Many games (in fact all I've looked at) may not run your core at the max clock you set, but the cache is always at maximum. if you can get your cache to 4.0-4.2, you'll see improvement over stock, for sure.


so even with my OSD from Aida/riva showns 4600mhz during arma 3 bench, it may not "actually" be using that?

too much cache = less stable?
is this like the stepping uncore when power saving it goes down to whatever you set??? or am i way off hahaha


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djbordie*
> 
> so even with my OSD from Aida/riva showns 4600mhz during arma 3 bench, it may not "actually" be using that?
> 
> too much cache = less stable?
> is this like the stepping uncore when power saving it goes down to whatever you set??? or am i way off hahaha


so with your current OC (4.6) do you have speedstep enabled? eg, does your cpu down clock when at idle?
Using dynamic voltage/clocks (adaptive/speedstep) I see my core running multipliers lower than 46 quite frequently but cache running full bore (44) during BF4, COD AWF, Crysis, lol - don't know re: Arma 3.
Data is from AID64 ported out to a digital picture frame:

(the little thing next to the bench rig)


----------



## djbordie

i do have speed step, i wanted to keep that active.

but in windows high power mode it sits @ 4.6 ghz.

no game steps below that.

but when im browsing/movies i set standard power profile and she sits at 1200mhz, and if needed goes to 3.6 ghz.

maybe this technique is a work around.

i think i understand cache, and maybe not as important in my situation.

i dont have bf or cod though, just arma3,dayzSA,insurg and farcry 4.
all use 4.6 ghz without stepping when using "high power" windows profile (they do step do 3.6ghz (which i think my cache or uncore is @ now, if high power mode is off)


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djbordie*
> 
> i do have speed step, i wanted to keep that active.
> 
> but in windows high power mode it sits @ 4.6 ghz.
> no game steps below that.
> but when im browsing/movies i set standard power profile and she sits at 1200mhz, and if needed goes to 3.6 ghz.
> maybe this technique is a work around.
> i think i understand cache, and maybe not as important in my situation.
> i dont have bf or cod though, just arma3,dayzSA,insurg and farcry 4.
> all use 4.6 ghz without stepping when using "high power" windows profile (they do step do 3.6ghz (which i think my cache or uncore is @ now, if high power mode is off)


okay - so if while gaming you set W high perf mode, your CPU will run at it's max turbo frequency - always. Cache helps... but performance is dominated by core frequency.


----------



## djbordie

sweet, thanks for that.
1:51 aida so far @ 1.27vcore
hopefully she lives at that voltage and ill stop trying! or maybe go to 1.26...haha


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djbordie*
> 
> sweet, thanks for that.
> 1:51 aida so far @ 1.27vcore
> hopefully she lives at that voltage and ill stop trying! or maybe go to 1.26...haha


don't get obsessed over 10mV in that range. On these chip, lowing core voltage (obsessively) can potemntially cause it to steal current (which is what really matters) from other on-board power rails.
May be able to lower vcore some by increasing input(ring) voltage a tad.


----------



## Silent Scone

Urgh, 46 at 1.29 is good. Well, either good or a tad optimistic on the stability side of things









Just tested mine for a 3rd and final time and definitely steady at 4Ghz with 1.255v. I've left cache till now because I was pretty sure from day one this chip wasn't really great on that side of things.


----------



## djbordie

haha ok, 1.27 is where ill sit and if any stability issues whatsoever 1.29.

theres a few here who got real lucky and 1.25-1.29 is stable with 4.5-4.7ghz. "allegedly stable"
but for most to hit 4.5 ghz they are over 1.3 on the 5820k

ill consider myself lucky and be happy where I am at.

the obsessing over vcore stems from the notion that its not good to give excess vcore at a given frequency. As so many guides seem to portray.
but i had no idea that too little, even if stable can be a detriment as well. interesting stuff.
I wonder if this is the case on a lower phase mobo. i think my ud4 is 12 actual phase, but some are 4-6 phase. would this change things in the power robbery department?

what are you two using for testing?

ive been happy enough with 10 hours or so of aida and 1-2 hours fpu only.
but maybe im just being a little easy on the testing side of things. so many sayd aida 6+hours is more than enough for average users/gamers.
then others wont be satisfied till 24+hr realbench


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djbordie*
> 
> haha ok, 1.27 is where ill sit and if any stability issues whatsoever 1.29.
> 
> theres a few here who got real lucky and 1.25-1.29 is stable with 4.5-4.7ghz. "allegedly stable"
> but for most to hit 4.5 ghz they are over 1.3 on the 5820k
> 
> ill consider myself lucky and be happy where I am at.
> 
> the obsessing over vcore stems from the notion that its not good to give excess vcore at a given frequency. As so many guides seem to portray.
> but i had no idea that too little, even if stable can be a detriment as well. interesting stuff.
> I wonder if this is the case on a lower phase mobo. i think my ud4 is 12 actual phase, but some are 4-6 phase. would this change things in the power robbery department?
> 
> what are you two using for testing?
> 
> ive been happy enough with 10 hours or so of aida and 1-2 hours fpu only.
> but maybe im just being a little easy on the testing side of things. so many sayd aida 6+hours is more than enough for average users/gamers.
> then others wont be satisfied till 24+hr realbench


In addition to your current testing, get realbench and run it for an hour or 5







(esp for a gaming rig - works the gfx components and therefore the PCIE bus).
other than that (and maybe HCI memtest) you're good to go.

remember - it's current that does the work (or damage)


----------



## thrgk

So I am trying to get stable ram at 3200 at 100 strap, I am at 1.35v dram voltage, 1.1 vccsa, 2,21,23,23 timings rest auto and memtest find errors right away, anything else I can do? I cant do 3000mhz unless i use 125 strap


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> So I am trying to get stable ram at 3200 at 100 strap, I am at 1.35v dram voltage, 1.1 vccsa, 2,21,23,23 timings rest auto and memtest find errors right away, anything else I can do? I cant do 3000mhz unless i use 125 strap


Why have vsa at 1.1v? And what timings a 2-21-23-23? Anyway, that 2666 may be able to do 3200 try:

Vsa 1.0
Dram voltage 1.375v for populated dram channels
Main timings: 16-18-18-44-1T, leave all else on auto.

If you get a 6d post code hang, hit memOk and increase vsa by 10mV (0.010V)


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Why have vsa at 1.1v? And what timings a 2-21-23-23? Anyway, that 2666 may be able to do 3200 try:
> 
> Vsa 1.0
> Dram voltage 1.375v for populated dram channels
> Main timings: 16-18-18-44-1T, leave all else on auto.
> 
> If you get a 6d post code hang, hit memOk and increase vsa by 10mV (0.010V)


so currently my numbers are 2, 15,15,15, 35 which are the default.

1T is that the first number? I will check and see

Ill try and see how it goes, I thought 1.1 was required for 3000+


----------



## Woomack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> nice - so here's the thing.. see that tRAS you are using, "16"? You should check with OCN members like @[email protected] or @Praz to understand what is actually happening with that. As I understand it, it seems that during post/memory training, this is adjusted by the MB/microcode to a value which allows sufficient time between row charge (or something - these two EEs can explain it in an understandable manner- somewhat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) . So, yeah, even if we set very low numbers for tRAS, it's probably running a different number, and there is (apparently) no way to to interrogate the value substituted (CPUZ, memtweak - will not report the active value, only what is entered into the UEFI). But, it seems it will be somewhere around CAS+tRCD+tRTP.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I'm not sure why are you starting with tRAS here. I know that not all timings are working at the same values which are showing in soft/BIOS. I simply set tRAS 16 because anything above is giving me the same results so really who cares if there is 16, 25, 32, 40+ if it's stable and performance isn't changing ? 16 at this clock ( 3200 ) is the lowest I can set without losing stability on my memory.


----------



## Geicher

I think I have the worst 5820k EVER.
I need 1.18V for 3,9 GHz and 1.24V for 4 GHz.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Geicher*
> 
> I think I have the worst 5820k EVER.
> I need 1.18V for 3,9 GHz and 1.24V for 4 GHz.


Bummer


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> so currently my numbers are 2, 15,15,15, 35 which are the default.
> 
> *1T is that the first number*? I will check and see
> 
> Ill try and see how it goes, I thought 1.1 was required for 3000+


yes, 2 has you have it must be 2T.
please open two instances of cpuZ and set one on the memory tab, the other on the SPD tab make a snip and post them back here... need to see your ram primary timings
like:


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Woomack*
> 
> I'm not sure why are you starting with tRAS here. I know that not all timings are working at the same values which are showing in soft/BIOS. I simply set tRAS 16 because anything above is giving me the same results so really who cares if there is 16, 25, 32, 40+ if it's stable and performance isn't changing ? 16 at this clock ( 3200 ) is the lowest I can set without losing stability on my memory.


Looks like you answered your own question, and prefer to let the bios pick a value for you... eg "setting anything above 16 is giving the same result". actual tRAS will depend on the other latch-timings (delay) and will always be around CAS+tRCD+tRCD no matter what vale we set in bios. Kinda an arithmetic timing rule. A low number looks good tho.








When you find the highest value that does not decrease performance, well then you got it for a given primary three..


----------



## shadow85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> cache can improve performance in many settings... not just benchmarking. Many games (in fact all I've looked at) may not run your core at the max clock you set, but the cache is always at maximum. if you can get your cache to 4.0-4.2, you'll see improvement over stock, for sure.


So are you saying cache freq should always be increased for better stability?

I currently am @ 4.2 1.25vcore no other settings changed, Im not sure if its stable or not, only gamed a bit with it.

Would increasing cache help stability if I ran into problems.

Using a i7-5930K and X99S Gaming 7.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadow85*
> 
> So are you saying cache freq should always be increased for better stability?
> 
> I currently am @ 4.2 1.25vcore no other settings changed, Im not sure if its stable or not, only gamed a bit with it.
> 
> Would increasing cache help stability if I ran into problems.
> 
> Using a i7-5930K and X99S Gaming 7.


clocking the cache on non-asus borads (unless they all now have the modified socket) can be tricky. Increasing cache is not going to improve stability at all, only performance to a degree. It's the same as OCing the core, up the multi and raise cache voiltage until stable at the new frequency. n I'll run a few physics benches with different cache and post back...

4300 cache vs 4000 (northbridge) core at 4500
MK11 18114 vs 17943
Fire Strike 21507 vs 21130

main effect is on memory throughput










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Woomack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Looks like you answered your own question, and prefer to let the bios pick a value for you... eg "setting anything above 16 is giving the same result". actual tRAS will depend on the other latch-timings (delay) and will always be around CAS+tRCD+tRCD no matter what vale we set in bios. Kinda an arithmetic timing rule. A low number looks good tho.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you find the highest value that does not decrease performance, well then you got it for a given primary three..


I meant that tRAS is generally not affecting performance ( if it's in "safe" limits ) and is more to keep stability. It can't be lower or higher than some value to keep stability and not to generate errors what affects performance. In my case - on single rank Hynix kit, 16 is the lowest I can set for 3200, 15 for 3000, 13 for 2666. On Micron kit and weaker Hynix I had to set it higher.
CAS+tRCD+tRP is not a timing rule for tRAS ( maybe if you read guides from DDR1 era ). tRAS is different for each IC as you probably saw in manufacturers SPD/XMP profiles. It's safe to set it close or -1/2 below CL+tRCD+tRP but it's not a rule. In this way CL15 kits should have 45-49 tRAS while all of them have 32-36. I don't think you will say that all memory manufacturers are wrong. That also includes memory profiles in ASUS/ASRock/MSI/Gigabyte boards.
I'm not using auto settings for timings. Whatever boards set, doesn't mean is best/optimal. Different boards are setting slightly different timings, voltages etc.

What I also meant in my earlier post was why you started this pointless tRAS topic as an answer to my 3200/100bclk/stock VCCSA screenshot ?
Whatever I say or post in this thread meets only negative comments, that I made something wrong or/and I'm "stupid/troll" etc. Looks like you are judging my skills looking at the post count or something. I'm not saying I'm always right but instead of telling me I'm for sure wrong would be nice to see someone asking how I made that or try something what I say.

Silent Scone wanted 3000/100bclk result on stock SA so here it is.
*Memory @ 3000 , 100 bclk , 0.865V VCCSA*( actually 0.85V in BIOS ) , cache 4GHz, CPU 4.2GHz, 12x HCI memtest / 97-98% total memory load, 300%+ coverage.
Used memory is 4x4GB ADATA DDR4-2133 15-15-15-36 so standard RAM without XMP or anything else so you won't say I used any special OC RAM to make that 3000/stock SA result.


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yes, 2 has you have it must be 2T.
> please open two instances of cpuZ and set one on the memory tab, the other on the SPD tab make a snip and post them back here... need to see your ram primary timings
> like:
> 
> Looks like you answered your own question, and prefer to let the bios pick a value for you... eg "setting anything above 16 is giving the same result". actual tRAS will depend on the other latch-timings (delay) and will always be around CAS+tRCD+tRCD no matter what vale we set in bios. Kinda an arithmetic timing rule. A low number looks good tho.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you find the highest value that does not decrease performance, well then you got it for a given primary three..


 Capture.PNG 41k .PNG file


Ok with 3200mhz frequency with these settings pictured, 1,16,18,18 ,44 and 1.375v it didnt boot



These settings above were what I had, below is what wouldnt boot


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Woomack*
> 
> I meant that tRAS is generally not affecting performance ( if it's in "safe" limits ) and is more to keep stability. It can't be lower or higher than some value to keep stability and not to generate errors what affects performance. In my case - on single rank Hynix kit, 16 is the lowest I can set for 3200, 15 for 3000, 13 for 2666. On Micron kit and weaker Hynix I had to set it higher.
> CAS+tRCD+tRP is not a timing rule for tRAS ( maybe if you read guides from DDR1 era ). tRAS is different for each IC as you probably saw in manufacturers SPD/XMP profiles. It's safe to set it close or -1/2 below CL+tRCD+tRP but it's not a rule. In this way CL15 kits should have 45-49 tRAS while all of them have 32-36. *I don't think you will say that all memory manufacturers are wrong*. T*hat also includes memory profiles in ASUS/ASRock/MSI/Gigabyte boards*.
> I'm not using auto settings for timings. Whatever boards set, doesn't mean is best/optimal. Different boards are setting slightly different timings, voltages etc.
> 
> What I also meant in my earlier post was why you started this *pointless tRAS topic* as an answer to my 3200/100bclk/stock VCCSA screenshot ?
> Whatever I say or post in this thread *meets only negative comments,* that I made something wrong or/and I'm "stupid/troll" etc. Looks like you are judging my skills looking at the post count or something. I'm not saying I'm always right but instead of telling me I'm for sure wrong would be nice to see someone asking how I made that or try something what I say.
> 
> Silent Scone wanted 3000/100bclk result on stock SA so here it is.
> *Memory @ 3000 , 100 bclk , 0.865V VCCSA*( actually 0.85V in BIOS ) , cache 4GHz, CPU 4.2GHz, 12x HCI memtest / 97-98% total memory load, 300%+ coverage.
> Used memory is 4x4GB ADATA DDR4-2133 15-15-15-36 so standard RAM without XMP or anything else so you won't say I used any special OC RAM to make that 3000/stock SA result.


in order:

1) Well, I might







. they have no risk in coding in a low (non-active) tRAS since a bad value in the SPD is overridden by the micorcode during mem training. (whether set to auto or a specific value by the user in the UEFI). The question is whether there is a performance benefit when set below necessary dependent timings?
2) the memory OC profiles preloaded are extreme IMO and rarely stable when tested correctly... they can bench okay... lot's of error correction occurring behind the scenes in the long term, in my experience. The 3200 preset Hynix loaded on the R5E is way off the "reservation". posts fine, but not stable.
3) pointless? in your opinion... and I did read thru the DDR4 SPD standard, that's where the latch timing dependencies are (somewhat) clearly described. [email protected] can do a much better job describing the dependencies than I, and did so in the asus x99 thread.
4) why do you construe my post as negative? I didn't mean it to be.
anyway,
good job on the 3000 @ 100.

enjoy!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Capture.PNG 41k .PNG file


whoa - good job getting that 2666 kit to work at 3200!








What voltage again?
I think you should try some tighter timings... I'd try 16 or 17 - 18-18-44(+/- 5) 2T with ~ 1.38V leave everything else on auto for now.

thing is, with timings that loose, you'd get better performance at a lower frequency with tighter timings. have you tried 2666 14-15-15-39-1T with like 1.375V?


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> whoa - good job getting that 2666 kit to work at 3200!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What voltage again?
> I think you should try some tighter timings... I'd try 16 or 17 - 18-18-44(+/- 5) 2T with ~ 1.38V leave everything else on auto for now.
> 
> thing is, with timings that loose, you'd get better performance at a lower frequency with tighter timings. have you tried 2666 14-15-15-39-1T with like 1.375V?


That was with 1.35v. no havent tried tighter timings.

Why tighten the timings if I was unstable with timings that loose? Doesnt tighter timings mean more unstability in my case?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> That was with 1.35v. no havent tried tighter timings.
> 
> Why tighten the timings if I was unstable with timings that loose? Doesnt tighter timings mean more unstability in my case?


you need more voltage, 1.35V probably can't carry 3200 on this 2666 kit. If you can run c14 (or even c13) at 2666 the performance will be very comparable to 3200 c21 (which is above the DDR4 cas range anyway)
try the timings and voltage suggested. if it fails to post, just hit the memOk reset or the MSI equivalent.

will the kit run at the 2666 c15 SPD? and sry, I noticed it is a 2133 kit
















*okay - just read your edited post* - you can increase vdram to 1.4V with marginal risk (my corsair 2800 kit has been pushed that high without any issues)

it just may be too much to ask for that 2133 kit to run 3200 at useful timings. if you can;'t get it stable at 3200, back down to 2666 and tighten timings

@woomack

here's some silly-arse timings I use once in a while (1.365V)... only a marginal benefit over 24/7 timings in 1 or 2 benchmarks... can't last past 100% with 16 instances of HCI memtest


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> you need more voltage, 1.35V probably can't carry 3200 on this 2666 kit. If you can run c14 (or even c13) at 2666 the performance will be very comparable to 3200 c21 (which is above the DDR4 cas range anyway)
> try the timings and voltage suggested. if it fails to post, just hit the memOk reset or the MSI equivalent.
> 
> will the kit run at the 2666 c15 SPD? and sry, I noticed it is a 2133 kit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *okay - just read your edited post* - you can increase vdram to 1.4V with marginal risk (my corsair 2800 kit has been pushed that high without any issues)
> 
> it just may be too much to ask for that 2133 kit to run 3200 at useful timings. if you can;'t get it stable at 3200, back down to 2666 and tighten timings


Yea it runs 2666mhz at 15 15 15 that is the default, its a 2666mhz kit


----------



## thrgk

K at 3200 at 2-22-24-24-46 at 1.38v it still get errors hmm


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> K at 3200 at 2-22-24-24-46 at 1.38v it still get errors hmm


eh - bummer. may be best to focus on 2666 and lower timings (c14, c13) like 1-14-15-15-39 @ 1.375. Basically you need to find the kit's sweet spot, which may not be as high as 3200. maybe 3000 on 125 strap, or 2800 at 127.3 (?) bclk on 125 strap.

you've managed to boot a 2666 kit at 3200! that's great!

.. error free @ 2666? right?


----------



## thrgk

Cool will do, what tests do i do to compare to? AIda64 latency? Whats a good latency anyway?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Cool will do, what tests do i do to compare to? AIda64 latency? Whats a good latency anyway?


for a quick measure the individual memory benchmarks in AID64 give a nice quick asessment of performance (same as the ones in the memory benchmark). for stability, use HCI memtest (pro is only $5). here's a batch file (posted as a txt file. change txt to bat and place in the memtest folder), edit number of instances and memory allocation as appropriate for your cpu/ram. Then thank Praz for it!

memtest16.txt 0k .txt file


low 50's, high 40'sif you can.


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadow85*
> 
> So are you saying cache freq should always be increased for better stability?
> 
> I currently am @ 4.2 1.25vcore no other settings changed, Im not sure if its stable or not, only gamed a bit with it.
> 
> Would increasing cache help stability if I ran into problems.
> 
> Using a i7-5930K and X99S Gaming 7.


I could get no cache oc stable with my msi, what did u get up to?


----------



## Frankz

Are there any downsides to running ram at a higher frequency and at a higher voltage, say 1.35, when fully stable, for a long period of time? Like degradation can occur on a cpu?
I wanna know what the potential risks are when running the ram at 1.35, which is considered to be a "safe"(SVN jpmboy xD) to use voltage.

I know quite a bit about cpus but ram is still kind of a grey area to me


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frankz*
> 
> Are there any downsides to running ram at a higher frequency and at a higher voltage, say 1.35, when fully stable, for a long period of time? Like degradation can occur on a cpu?
> I wanna know what the potential risks are when running the ram at 1.35, which is considered to be a "safe"(SVN jpmboy xD) to use voltage.
> 
> I know quite a bit about cpus but ram is still kind of a grey area to me


1.35V is fine. no worries at that voltage. I have been using 1.365 since launch 24/7. okay so far.


----------



## thrgk

if my cpu is stable at 44x100 does that mean it will be stable at 125xX=4400mhz? Or is 125cpu strap sometime not stable where 100 is?

Also my latency score is 58 currently, tighter timings


----------



## amay200

I have a new PSU coming and am waiting for new graphics cards to be released

I've never bothered with validating overclocks before and while I've been a member of OCN for a while it is extremely rare for me to venture out of the news section. Any tips/links/etc?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 1.35V is fine. no worries at that voltage. I have been using 1.365 since launch 24/7. okay so far.


Maximum allowed XMP certification from Intel is 1.5v. There is an interesting article over on Tweaktown (I think?) that shows the module temperature up and around 1.45v. They (funnily enough) like most with a bit of common sense suggest people keep daily voltage at or below 1.4v

I'd imagine these recommendations will get higher as the technology matures


----------



## Pikaru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amay200*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a new PSU coming and am waiting for new graphics cards to be released
> 
> I've never bothered with validating overclocks before and while I've been a member of OCN for a while it is extremely rare for me to venture out of the news section. Any tips/links/etc?


If only there were a thread full of different tools people use to validate their haswell e overclock. And if only that same thread contained advice on how to stabilize that overclock.

Oh wait...


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> if my cpu is stable at 44x100 does that mean it will be stable at *125xX=4400mhz?* Or is 125cpu strap sometime not stable where 100 is?
> 
> Also my latency score is 58 currently, tighter timings


you'd be at 4375 or 4500 (125 increments) and yes, 125x35 should work fine for ya!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Maximum allowed XMP certification from Intel is 1.5v. There is an interesting article over on Tweaktown (I think?) that shows the module temperature up and around 1.45v. They (funnily enough) like most with a bit of common sense suggest people keep daily voltage at or below 1.4v
> 
> I'd imagine these recommendations will get higher as the technology matures


thx!! i haven't ventured above 1.4V yet. but we nkow of a lot of rigs running 1.5V +
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pikaru*
> 
> If only there were a thread full of different tools people use to validate their haswell e overclock. And if only that same thread contained advice on how to stabilize that overclock.
> 
> Oh wait...


----------



## djbordie

ddr4 runs cooler than ddr3, so its been fairly positive in OC thus far.

I have zero knowledge on how to OC ram, or if its even worth it.

I have the corsair ballistic 2400 4gbX2 kit.

Should i even bother trying for 2666 or 3000?

any suggestions?
and does that mean i have to re stress for 6+ hours?

http://www.legitreviews.com/crucial-ballistix-sport-ddr4-2400mhz-32gb-memory-kit-review_151873/7

greek to me, so what do i change to hit 2666 and that timing?
or should i just use XMP?


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> you'd be at 4375 or 4500 (125 increments) and yes, 125x35 should work fine for ya!
> thx!! i haven't ventured above 1.4V yet. but we nkow of a lot of rigs running 1.5V +


What ram do you have can you post a link?

BTW does cache effect memory latency


----------



## vlps5122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> BTW does cache effect memory latency


yes


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> What ram do you have can you post a link?
> 
> BTW does cache effect memory latency


yes and...
these

whoa - they got a little more expensive? (the red and blue are $289)


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yes and...
> these
> 
> whoa - they got a little more expensive? (the red and blue are $289)


Yea I tried overclocking cache to 3500 with 1.28 and it booted, but 36 and up it wont boot just BSOD. I think unless I replace my mobo i will never get as good OC or timings as you guys.

I am at 60 latency currently not oc'ed. I got my cpu to 4400 at 1.3 so far, may try less more so


----------



## tistou77

Hello

I wonder if there are differences in performance with different strap
The choice of the strap 100 or 125 is useful for the frequency of the ram, but the 167 ?

45x100 = 36x125 = 27x167 ?

Thanks


----------



## CL3P20

IMO - 167 is pretty useless unless you are into pushing bclk for some unknown reason. DMI clock is much too high in that range.. peripherals and HDD/SSD's will be hard-pressed to function fully/normally.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Yea I tried overclocking cache to 3500 with 1.28 and it booted, but 36 and up it wont boot just BSOD. I think unless I replace my mobo i will never get as good OC or timings as you guys.
> 
> I am at 60 latency currently not oc'ed. I got my cpu to 4400 at 1.3 so far, may try less more so


latency is 60 with what ram freq and CAS? Seems a bit high,
Yeah,the OC Socket make a major difference in Cache overclocking.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tistou77*
> 
> Hello
> 
> I wonder if there are differences in performance with different strap
> The choice of the strap 100 or 125 is useful for the frequency of the ram, but the 167 ?
> 
> 45x100 = 36x125 = 27x167 ?
> 
> Thanks


I've not found any real improvements in performance - at least in benchmarks - between straps (baring the ram dividers). I use 167x28 on occasion - works fine with 3 graphics cards so far. When you start moving the BCLK off the strap (eg, 129 on 125, or 175 on 167) you then start overclocking the bus frequencies on the mobo ... so 129 on 125 is a dmi/peg of 103... x79 was fine at 103 - 105. x99 seems a bit more sensitive to these clock "mismatches" so therefore a bit more tweaking is needed. At least on the R5E, 166 strap is a non-turbo clock and really perfers speedstep disabled. core and cache idle at 2GHz.


----------



## thrgk

that is with default 2666mhz 1.2v 2-15-15-15 35


----------



## tistou77

Thank you for the information.
No big change, then

As well stay in 100 or 125


----------



## djbordie

So 4.6 ghz 1.275 - aida64 6+ hours stable, 45 minutes of realbench bsod 124 (more vcore right?)

4.6ghz 1.285 - realbench 15 minutes bsod

thoughts??

shouldnt it last longer with more vcore? or is it random the bsod time/when stuff goes wrong timing...?

1.285vcore
The computer has rebooted from a bugcheck. The bugcheck was: 0x00000101 (0x0000000000000011, 0x0000000000000000, 0xfffff880009cf180, 0x0000000000000004). A dump was saved in:

1.275 vcore gave me the usual 0000124 bsod

same stuff diff message or?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> that is with default 2666mhz 1.2v 2-15-15-15 35


set the command rate to 1 (most bang-for-the-buck) and add 10-15mV (so 1.215V). I'm sure that kit can do 1- 14-14-14-28 at lioke 1.3V, which is perfectly safe.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tistou77*
> 
> Thank you for the information.
> No big change, then
> As well stay in 100 or 125


nah - no obvious benefit.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djbordie*
> 
> So 4.6 ghz 1.275 - aida64 6+ hours stable, 45 minutes of realbench bsod 124 (more vcore right?)
> 4.6ghz 1.285 - realbench 15 minutes bsod
> thoughts??
> shouldnt it last longer with more vcore? or is it random the bsod time/when stuff goes wrong timing...?
> 1.285vcore
> The computer has rebooted from a bugcheck. The bugcheck was: 0x00000101 (0x0000000000000011, 0x0000000000000000, 0xfffff880009cf180, 0x0000000000000004). A dump was saved in:
> 1.275 vcore gave me the usual 0000124 bsod
> same stuff diff message or?


more info would help (like bios screeen shots)
124 is what usually results from a general MCE, unfortunately it can be caused by just about anything... but while setting an OC it's likely vcore. On this platform don't forget to adjust input (ring) voltage as you increase other on-die voltages
as a general rule, all other voltages set correctly, each 100MHz costs ~ 10mV per core. so, on an 8 core, going from 4.5 to 4.6 is ~ 80mV more vcore. it's when 100MHz starts costing 15-20mV per core that you know you've gone over the top of the linear portion of the MHz/mV curve at that operating temperature.

{leader board updated







}


----------



## djbordie

but why is it aida64 stable for 6 hours yet not even an hour on realbench?

its most likely vcore, im going back to 1.29 for 4.6ghz. was more stable for sure.

actually is was like this:

4.6 ghz

1.29vcore - aida64 10 hours (i stopped at 10hrs)
1.275 - aida64 - 4 hours (i stopped at 4 hrs no bsod) then got 40 minutes on realbench before bsod.
so then i put it up to 1.285 vcore and started playing with realbench and didnt last 15 minutes.

1.29 vcore real bench shortly.

wanna know whats funny?? im at work and im texting my wife to up my vcore incrementally at the bios haha.
then doing my bench with remote view

i will look at ring as well when i get home


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djbordie*
> 
> but why is it aida64 stable for 6 hours yet not even an hour on realbench?
> 
> its most likely vcore, im going back to 1.29 for 4.6ghz. was more stable for sure.
> 
> actually is was like this:
> 
> 4.6 ghz
> 
> 1.29vcore - aida64 10 hours (i stopped at 10hrs)
> 1.275 - aida64 - 4 hours (i stopped at 4 hrs no bsod) then got 40 minutes on realbench before bsod.
> so then i put it up to 1.285 vcore and started playing with realbench and didnt last 15 minutes.
> 
> 1.29 vcore real bench shortly.
> 
> wanna know whats funny?? im at work and im texting my wife to up my vcore incrementally at the bios haha.
> then doing my bench with remote view
> 
> i will look at ring as well when i get home


Realbench is tougher than AIDA64 for me.


----------



## djbordie

ya no doubt, but if everyone thinks 6+hours on aida64 is fine, well mayeb its not enough lol.
almost useless if you cant do more than an hour in realbench hah


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> set the command rate to 1 (most bang-for-the-buck) and add 10-15mV (so 1.215V). I'm sure that kit can do 1- 14-14-14-28 at lioke 1.3V, which is perfectly safe.
> nah - no obvious benefit.
> more info would help (like bios screeen shots)
> 124 is what usually results from a general MCE, unfortunately it can be caused by just about anything... but while setting an OC it's likely vcore. On this platform don't forget to adjust input (ring) voltage as you increase other on-die voltages
> as a general rule, all other voltages set correctly, each 100MHz costs ~ 10mV per core. so, on an 8 core, going from 4.5 to 4.6 is ~ 80mV more vcore. it's when 100MHz starts costing 15-20mV per core that you know you've gone over the top of the linear portion of the MHz/mV curve at that operating temperature.
> 
> {leader board updated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> }


at those timings i am at 59 latency


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> Realbench is tougher than AIDA64 for me.


for sure. and it stresses the graphics subsystem fairly hard too,. but with aid64 set to max mem and a couple of hours... I still never had a bsod.








IDK, I tend to add 5-10mV to vcore once I have a stable run tho for 24/7 clocks..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> at those timings i am at 59 latency


just for clarity, 1T-14-14-14-28 as okay to boot and latency is 59ns?


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> for sure. and it stresses the graphics subsystem fairly hard too.
> just for clarity, 1T-14-14-14-28 as okay to boot and latency is 59ns?


Yep, think I used 29 not 28 but yea 1-14-14-14-29 at 1.31v


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Yep, think I used 29 not 28 but yea 1-14-14-14-29 at 1.31v


it's gotta be cache related:


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> it's gotta be cache related:


Yea you are getting way better latency. What is your cache at? If you can try your cache on auto and test it, I cannot go up in my cache but you can go down


----------



## lilchronic

yeah overclocking memory is kinda pointless when you cant oc cache.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Yea you are getting way better latency. What is your cache at? If you can try your cache on auto and test it, I cannot go up in my cache but you can go down


It's "Northbridge Clock" in the AID64 memory window. (4.2)

yeah it's easy with turboV


----------



## thrgk

Wow I used to be at 1.38 for 4.5 however since all my issues I'm testing new levels and right now at 4.4 I'm at 1.28 and gone 60mins of Aida so far. If I can get 4.4 to like 1.25 I'll pass on 4.5 and use 4.4


----------



## Jpmboy

lol - stock cache sucz!! (thx asus for the oc socket







)


----------



## lilchronic

i just need a micro atx board with a oc socket.

i dont understand how asus dosent have a micro atx board. i dont get it?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> i just need a micro atx board with a oc socket.
> 
> i dont understand how asus dosent have a micro atx board. i dont get it?


yeah - what's with that... missing that market segment for sure. It's been brought up several times on the asus x99 thread.


----------



## litster

Hi everyone. I built an 5960X system with Asus x99 Deluxe. Been running short term stress to see how far I can push it. Here is what I have so far:

4GHz
- 1.16V BSOD
- 1.17V AIDA64 can run for 30 mins (then I shut down and test a different voltage)
- 1.19V runs AIDA64 fine for 20 mins

4.1GHz
- 1.20V BSOD
- 1.22V has run 20 mins of AIDA64

4.2GHz
- 1.25V BSOD
-1.28V passes AIDA64 for 53 mins

4.3GHz
- 1.31V passes AIDA for 40 mins

CPU temp is about 55C and H100i temp is around 40C. Are these temps okay? I would be happy if I can get 4.1GHz stable at 1.20V or lower. My 5960X seems like not to be a good overclocker.

Any suggestion as to how I could possibly get it to 4.1GHz and 1.20V stable? Thanks.


----------



## Train Wreck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *litster*
> 
> Hi everyone. I built an 5960X system with Asus x99 Deluxe. Been running short term stress to see how far I can push it. Here is what I have so far:
> 
> 4GHz
> - 1.16V BSOD
> - 1.17V AIDA64 can run for 30 mins (then I shut down and test a different voltage)
> - 1.19V runs AIDA64 fine for 20 mins
> 
> 4.1GHz
> - 1.20V BSOD
> - 1.22V has run 20 mins of AIDA64
> 
> 4.2GHz
> - 1.25V BSOD
> -1.28V passes AIDA64 for 53 mins
> 
> 4.3GHz
> - 1.31V passes AIDA for 40 mins
> 
> CPU temp is about 55C and H100i temp is around 40C. Are these temps okay? I would be happy if I can get 4.1GHz stable at 1.20V or lower. My 5960X seems like not to be a good overclocker.
> 
> Any suggestion as to how I could possibly get it to 4.1GHz and 1.20V stable? Thanks.


How are you getting your temps? And are those load temps?

I was told that it's more important to pay attention to each of the core temps. Check this out....

http://www.overclock.net/t/1535948/my-4-4-ghz-oc/10#post_23415192


----------



## litster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Train Wreck*
> 
> How are you getting your temps? And are those load temps?
> 
> I was told that it's more important to pay attention to each of the core temps. Check this out....
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1535948/my-4-4-ghz-oc/10#post_23415192


Yes, the temps are at 100% load while running AIDA64. For individual cores, they are at 63C, 61C, 66C, 64C, 66C, 67C, 57C under 100% load. H100i is at 37.6 under 100% load. In UEFI it is set to 1.22V. In AIDA64 CPUID shows 1.232V.


----------



## Scorpion667

Perhaps I'll upgrade to this haazveely you guys brag about


----------



## Train Wreck

Since then I've redone my OC to 4.3Ghz and 1.25 vcore. I want to see if I can get lower core temps...forget what they were during AIDA the other night.
I know three of them maxed at around 86-87 but the rest were lower. That tells me that the thermal paste might not have been applied correctly. I'm redoing
it over the weekend with Gelid Extreme.

Unfortunately I am a very very novice overclocker so I don't really have any solid advice. One of the experts should chime in soon


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *litster*
> 
> Hi everyone. I built an 5960X system with Asus x99 Deluxe. Been running short term stress to see how far I can push it. Here is what I have so far:
> 
> 4GHz
> - 1.16V BSOD
> - 1.17V AIDA64 can run for 30 mins (then I shut down and test a different voltage)
> - 1.19V runs AIDA64 fine for 20 mins
> 
> 4.1GHz
> - 1.20V BSOD
> - 1.22V has run 20 mins of AIDA64
> 
> 4.2GHz
> - 1.25V BSOD
> -1.28V passes AIDA64 for 53 mins
> 
> 4.3GHz
> - 1.31V passes AIDA for 40 mins
> 
> CPU temp is about 55C and H100i temp is around 40C. Are these temps okay? I would be happy if I can get 4.1GHz stable at 1.20V or lower. My 5960X seems like not to be a good overclocker.
> 
> Any suggestion as to how I could possibly get it to 4.1GHz and 1.20V stable? Thanks.


would really need more information on all key settings: insert a blank USB key, post to bios and on the main bios pages hit F12 (scroll where needed). then continue to windows. open the USB and the screen shots are there. select all, right-click > "send to" > "compressed zip folder". POst that folder here.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> lol - stock cache sucz!! (thx asus for the oc socket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


lol I know man it's terrible, it's really uncore dependant.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Wow I used to be at 1.38 for 4.5 however since all my issues I'm testing new levels and right now at 4.4 I'm at 1.28 and gone 60mins of Aida so far. If I can get 4.4 to like 1.25 I'll pass on 4.5 and use 4.4


Mine does 4.4 at 1.2v









Sorry, that's of no use to you


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> lol I know man it's terrible, it's really uncore dependant.
> Mine does 4.4 at 1.2v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, that's of no use to you


it is interesting to know what it can do at 4.4GHz at 1.2V








you surf the internet and than?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> it is interesting to know what it can do at 4.4GHz at 1.2V
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you surf the internet and than?


Yes, I surf the internet. For almost 6 months in fact. Along with everything else, including compiling comprehensive reports and SQL queries, video encoding, gaming across three GPU, benchmarking. Just to name but a few.

Since launch, basically. Generally enjoying my time with it. Whilst you have spent yours lurching here, complaining - and generally-not-able to obtain the same experience through lack of your own experience.

Bye.


----------



## ssateneth

I got a beef with memtweakit scores. It scores incorrectly on having a higher DRAM refresh interval. Higher refresh interval will give you a lower memory latency and faster memory reads and copies (Write is still usually bottlenecked by the cache). The maximum allowable refresh interval is 32767 and is perfectly stable for me. When going from 8200 refresh interval to 32767, It lowers my latency from 58.2 to 54.6, increases my reads from 70615 MB/sec to 71466 MB/sec, increases my writes from 63827 to 63929, and increased my copy from 69005 to 72271 on AIDA64 Extreme.

I don't know why memtweakit scores against it but it is obviously wrong in its score. This also means you can cheese a better score by running an incredibly inefficient refresh interval. The lower your refresh interval is though, the more time your memory is doing nothing but refreshing, and your memory is inaccessible until the amount of cycles in 'DRAM REF Cycle Time' has passed. So if your ref cycle time is 350 and your refresh interval is 700, your memory is doing literally nothing half the time. If you tweak your ref cycle time a little lower (sometimes difficult), maybe 325, and max out your DRAM refresh interval to 32767, then your memory is doing nothing only 1% of the time, allowing more time for reading and writing.

Sorry, just had to vent there, wondering why I had bad memtweakit scores all the time when I knew I had changed a couple usually ignored timings for excellent returns on memory speeds and latency.

edit: some pictures if you want to see for yourself.

High refresh interval









Low refresh interval


----------



## devilhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> lol I know man it's terrible, it's really uncore dependant.
> Mine does 4.4 at 1.2v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, that's of no use to you


mine 1.135v


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devilhead*
> 
> mine 1.135v


Yes we've been over this and how Norway has dedicated elves that bin CPUs that enter the country


----------



## devilhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Yes we've been over this and how Norway has dedicated elves that bin CPUs that enter the country


every time i look at this one



__ https://www.facebook.com/rognordic/posts/777015212355011


i think that my chip is pretty poor


----------



## Silicon Lottery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devilhead*
> 
> every time i look at this one
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/rognordic/posts/777015212355011
> 
> 
> i think that my chip is pretty poor


There's probably only a handful of those in the world.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silicon Lottery*
> 
> There's probably only a handful of those in the world.


Probably barely enough to count on both hands and feet! There are probably a few that have been cased up that will never even get overclocked, or not tested to the right degree


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Probably barely enough to count on both hands and feet! There are probably a few that have been cased up that will never even get overclocked, or not tested to the right degree


I have nightmares about people putting gold chips in their computers and never trying to overclock.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssateneth*
> 
> I got a beef with memtweakit scores. It scores incorrectly on having a higher DRAM refresh interval. Higher refresh interval will give you a lower memory latency and faster memory reads and copies (Write is still usually bottlenecked by the cache). The maximum allowable refresh interval is 32767 and is perfectly stable for me. When going from 8200 refresh interval to 32767, It lowers my latency from 58.2 to 54.6, increases my reads from 70615 MB/sec to 71466 MB/sec, increases my writes from 63827 to 63929, and increased my copy from 69005 to 72271 on AIDA64 Extreme.
> 
> I don't know why memtweakit scores against it but it is obviously wrong in its score. This also means you can cheese a better score by running an incredibly inefficient refresh interval. The lower your refresh interval is though, the more time your memory is doing nothing but refreshing, and your memory is inaccessible until the amount of cycles in 'DRAM REF Cycle Time' has passed. So if your ref cycle time is 350 and your refresh interval is 700, your memory is doing literally nothing half the time. If you tweak your ref cycle time a little lower (sometimes difficult), maybe 325, and max out your DRAM refresh interval to 32767, then your memory is doing nothing only 1% of the time, allowing more time for reading and writing.
> 
> Sorry, just had to vent there, wondering why I had bad memtweakit scores all the time when I knew I had changed a couple usually ignored timings for excellent returns on memory speeds and latency.
> 
> edit: some pictures if you want to see for yourself.
> 
> High refresh interval
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Low refresh interval


memtweak "efficiency" really means nothing. Like you found out, it just estimates arithmetic efficiency based on timings and is overly optimistic (







... false really) regarding cycle time.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> I have nightmares about people putting gold chips in their computers and never trying to overclock.


I bought my 4960x at launch and ended up going away for awhile. Wasn't for awhile after I got back home months later. I realised it would do 4.875







.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I bought my 4960x at launch and ended up going away for awhile. Wasn't for awhile after I got back home months later. I realised it would do 4.875
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Stop it... I won't to be able to sleep tonight.


----------



## fishingfanatic

How about getting 4.5 on 1.291 volts, try that. Got 4.662 on 1.369. Wasn't stable but I think it may have been hitting the thermal limit. Need to cool a bit better to go higher....

Anyone know of the single best by far, hands down thermal paste? I started using EK when I got some with the blocks, and just wondered if maybe mx4 might be better, or the Gelid of which I have both.

Man I think I'll mix up all three and try that!!! Call the fire truck!!!









I have a decent wcing setrup but not enough of a res. imho. Waiting for a replacement tube to increase the volume 30% more for slightly better cooling thru volume hopefully. Maybe a degree or 2. Throw a

fan at it and maybe 2 or 3 more, though that would be pretty optimistic as well. Still seriously thinking about a chiller.

A friend has a small unit, 32 gph that he had as a spare and I tried it on the cpu only and it couldn't even keep that cool...lol

It's going to involve some serious consideration as the price for a decent one, 1/4hp or higher gets pretty expensive.

220 is out of the question too expensive plus running another circuit which is no big deal, but limits u to that outlet.

1/2 hp $2000 C 110v 220v is if I remember correctly is 2400, plus the pound of flesh for the government, and of course shipping and duty, making it crazy. $3000 for a good chiller?

Better off using that to build another kick a#! system imho. Maybe I'll just try running a car rad and anti freeze from outside as a heat exchanger


----------



## Frankz

Been working on my ram OC. My mem is G.Skill 4x4GB 2400Mhz (15-15-15-35 XMP).

So far I managed to make it run at 3000Mhz with 15-15-15-35 CR1 @ Dram 1,35v, vssa 1.05v, I did a SuperPI 32M calc & Aida cache/mem bench, no errors/freezes. Being able to run these 2 benches without any errors is a good sign right?

I'll be doing a 500% HCI Memtest later tonight.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fishingfanatic*
> 
> How about getting 4.5 on 1.291 volts, try that. Got 4.662 on 1.369. Wasn't stable but I think it may have been hitting the thermal limit. Need to cool a bit better to go higher....
> 
> Anyone know of the single best by far, hands down thermal paste? I started using EK when I got some with the blocks, and just wondered if maybe mx4 might be better, or the Gelid of which I have both.
> 
> Man I think I'll mix up all three and try that!!! Call the fire truck!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a decent wcing setrup but not enough of a res. imho. Waiting for a replacement tube to increase the volume 30% more for slightly better cooling thru volume hopefully. Maybe a degree or 2. Throw a
> 
> fan at it and maybe 2 or 3 more, though that would be pretty optimistic as well. Still seriously thinking about a chiller.
> 
> A friend has a small unit, 32 gph that he had as a spare and I tried it on the cpu only and it couldn't even keep that cool...lol
> 
> It's going to involve some serious consideration as the price for a decent one, 1/4hp or higher gets pretty expensive.
> 
> 220 is out of the question too expensive plus running another circuit which is no big deal, but limits u to that outlet.
> 
> 1/2 hp $2000 C 110v 220v is if I remember correctly is 2400, plus the pound of flesh for the government, and of course shipping and duty, making it crazy. $3000 for a good chiller?
> 
> Better off using that to build another kick a#! system imho. Maybe I'll just try running a car rad and anti freeze from outside as a heat exchanger


[email protected] Gelid Extreme is the best TIM.


----------



## IAmTheNorwegian

How would you rate my "norwegian" chip?

Cache is 4.5Ghz 1.25V on all settings below, cpu is 5820K tho...

4.5Ghz 1.220V

4.625Ghz 1.265V

4.75Ghz 1.330V

Ram is 1.35V 2750MHz cl 14









I am very pleased with it, would be Nice with a couple of cores more tho


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmTheNorwegian*
> 
> How would you rate my "norwegian" chip?
> 
> Cache is 4.5Ghz 1.25V on all settings below, cpu is 5820K tho...
> 
> 4.5Ghz 1.220V
> 
> 4.625Ghz 1.265V
> 
> 4.75Ghz 1.330V
> 
> Ram is 1.35V 2750MHz cl 14
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am very pleased with it, would be Nice with a couple of cores more tho


Did you have to bin to get that chip, or were you just lucky? I want to take a trip to Norway now...


----------



## Frankz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Yes we've been over this and how Norway has dedicated elves that bin CPUs that enter the country


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmTheNorwegian*
> 
> How would you rate my "norwegian" chip?
> Cache is 4.5Ghz 1.25V on all settings below, cpu is 5820K tho...
> 4.5Ghz 1.220V
> 4.625Ghz 1.265V
> 4.75Ghz 1.330V
> Ram is 1.35V 2750MHz cl 14
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am very pleased with it, would be Nice with a couple of cores more tho


Silent knows whats up

And that's a great chip you got there man lol


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> Did you have to bin to get that chip, or were you just lucky? I want to take a trip to Norway now...


Mydog just bought his at a local shop in Norway... then tested 3 (or some number) others with the same batch# from the same shop.. all average or below. Marc0053 binned 7 5960X's to get get great one he has. IDK, I'd save my luck for something higher on the food chain.


----------



## IAmTheNorwegian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> Did you have to bin to get that chip, or were you just lucky? I want to take a trip to Norway now...


Was lucky







using 4.5Ghz, consider using 4.75Ghz to my daily oc tho^^


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmTheNorwegian*
> 
> Was lucky
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> using 4.5Ghz, consider using 4.75Ghz to my daily oc tho^^


you are talking about the 4770K in your sig?


----------



## litster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> would really need more information on all key settings: insert a blank USB key, post to bios and on the main bios pages hit F12 (scroll where needed). then continue to windows. open the USB and the screen shots are there. select all, right-click > "send to" > "compressed zip folder". POst that folder here.


Hi Jpmboy. As instructed, attached in this post is a zip file with screen shots from my UEFI BIOS Ai Tweaker tab. Thanks for looking into my setup.

litster-5960X-BIOS-Settings.zip 2930k .zip file


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *litster*
> 
> Hi Jpmboy. As instructed, attached in this post is a zip file with screen shots from my UEFI BIOS Ai Tweaker tab. Thanks for looking into my setup.
> 
> litster-5960X-BIOS-Settings.zip 2930k .zip file


cool can I get to it tomorrow morning..


----------



## IAmTheNorwegian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> you are talking about the 4770K in your sig?


My 5820K, havent changed sig yet. Upgraded from it


----------



## Frankz

Whats up with HCI Memtest only going up to 96% mem usage? I always divide the available ram by 12 threads, run them all at once but it'll only reach like 96% Mem usage with 500-600MB left at all times, even after increase each Memtest with x amount of ram lol.

Is it fine to just run memtest at 96% mem usage? or does it have to be 100%?


----------



## Pikaru

Makes me wonder how "golden" of a chip I might have.

I'm able to run 4.625ghz at 1.28v. Aida fails within minutes, but I haven't had any BSODs in weeks.


----------



## Nizzen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pikaru*
> 
> Makes me wonder how "golden" of a chip I might have.
> 
> I'm able to run 4.625ghz at 1.28v. Aida fails within minutes, but I haven't had any BSODs in weeks.


Try Cinebench! Then post again









http://www.guru3d.com/files-details/cinebench-15-download.html

If it is golden, then you can bench CB @ 5Ghz under 1.35v on watercooling


----------



## Pikaru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nizzen*
> 
> Try Cinebench! Then post again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.guru3d.com/files-details/cinebench-15-download.html
> 
> If it is golden, then you can bench CB @ 5Ghz under 1.35v on watercooling


Cinebench is usually what I use to test overclocks since it's pretty easy to pass. Here's a screenshot:



I tried to do 4.8ghz but it wouldn't go. Went as high as 1.95 VCCIN and 1.36v on vcore.

It'll do 4.7 with around 1.32v, but I might need to remount my block cause even 1.288v I'm seeing the cores touch 80c with just cinebench.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pikaru*
> 
> Cinebench is usually what I use to test overclocks since it's pretty easy to pass. Here's a screenshot:
> 
> I tried to do 4.8ghz but it wouldn't go. Went as high as 1.95 VCCIN and 1.36v on vcore.
> *It'll do 4.7 with around 1.32v*, but I might need to remount my block cause even 1.288v I'm seeing the cores touch 80c with just cinebench.


much better than mine 5960X...








this one needs 1.42V for a fully bench stable 4.7GHz with 4.4 cache. 4.625 is 1.35V for 24/7 stability, so it's ceiling is right there. ~70mV for 75MHz!!

edit: ah... you might want to check that 4.625 OC for error correction. (MCE and WHEA). open an elevated command prompt, type in : "sfc /scannow" to check integrity of the windows kernel.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frankz*
> 
> Whats up with HCI Memtest only going up to 96% mem usage? I always divide the available ram by 12 threads, run them all at once but it'll only reach like 96% Mem usage with 500-600MB left at all times, even after increase each Memtest with x amount of ram lol.
> 
> Is it fine to just run memtest at 96% mem usage? or does it have to be 100%?


are you monitoring that with AID64 or windows?


----------



## Pikaru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> much better than mine 5960X...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this one needs 1.42V for a fully bench stable 4.7GHz with 4.4 cache. 4.625 is 1.35V for 24/7 stability, so it's ceiling is right there. ~70mV for 75MHz!!


When you say fully bench stable do you mean just cinebench, 3dmark that kind of stuff? Aida64 is something 4.625 at 1.288 won't pass. It may be my cache or something. I've got it at 4.2 with around 1.25v. It doesn't BSOD luckily, just stop.


----------



## Frankz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> are you monitoring that with AID64 or windows?


Task Manager :x, all the memtests are hitting their 400% mark atm

Edit: AIDA64 is reading the same, 96% utilisation, Total 16254, Used 15551MB

Error at the 410% mark







, how should i treat this? Loosen timings, +10mv dram, +10mv SA?


----------



## DDOoc

Hey everyone,

I'm in the process of overclocking my 5820k, and when I run asus Realbench and my overclock isn't stable, 2 things can happen:

1: Realbench stops and shows "Instability detected" .
2: Blue screen.

Does the fact that it detects instability and doesn't go to blue screen mean I'm getting closer to a stable overclock? Or is it totally random and just as unstable as a blue screen?

Cheers,

Dave


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frankz*
> 
> Task Manager :x, all the memtests are hitting their 400% mark atm
> 
> Edit: AIDA64 is reading the same, 96% utilisation, Total 16254, Used 15551MB
> 
> Error at the 410% mark
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , how should i treat this? Loosen timings, +10mv dram, +10mv SA?


That's great for memtest. Your testing more .ram than you'll likey ever saturate.

Add vdram, and also make sure your cache voltage is sufficient if it is OCd
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pikaru*
> 
> When you say fully bench stable do you mean just cinebench, 3dmark that kind of stuff? Aida64 is something 4.625 at 1.288 won't pass. It may be my cache or something. I've got it at 4.2 with around 1.25v. It doesn't BSOD luckily, just stop.


I mean 4.7 has not tripped any error correction (or bsod) so far in anything. 4.8 can bench futuremark at 1.48V (on chilled water) but I get EC, therefore less "productivity".


----------



## Frankz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> That's great for memtest. Your testing more .ram than you'll likey ever saturate.
> 
> Add vdram, and also make sure your cache voltage is sufficient if it is OCd


Ok man thanks! I am really surprised getting this high of an overclock with those timings on a 2400 kit
3000mhz, 15 15 15 35 1T, 1.35(upping this to 1.36), 1.05 Sa

And I'll work on the cache although it should be good, as it currently has a bit more voltage than it actually needs


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmTheNorwegian*
> 
> How would you rate my "norwegian" chip?
> 
> Cache is 4.5Ghz 1.25V on all settings below, *cpu is 5820K tho...*
> 
> 4.5Ghz 1.220V
> 
> 4.625Ghz 1.265V
> 
> 4.75Ghz 1.330V
> 
> Ram is 1.35V 2750MHz cl 14
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am very pleased with it, would be Nice with a couple of cores more tho


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> you are talking about the 4770K in your sig?


----------



## Pikaru

Have any of you guys purchased Aida64 and think it's worth it?

My trial period is over and liked the stability test, but don't know if I'd like to purchase it every year.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pikaru*
> 
> Have any of you guys purchased Aida64 and think it's worth it?
> 
> My trial period is over and liked the stability test, but don't know if I'd like to purchase it every year.


Hello

I purchase it 3 years at a time. Well worth the price in my opinion.


----------



## Pikaru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> I purchase it 3 years at a time. Well worth the price in my opinion.


What do the updates usually include? Just bug fixes or only support for newer hardware? Like, if my year license ran out, would it not let me use it anymore?

Also, managed the below on 1.33v. I remounted and dropped 10c in cinebench, LOL


----------



## disengage

Got my 4790k rock stable at 4.6 1.21 total vcore.

Tho my cinebench scores as seen above are not really changing. Am I missing something? The two bottom scores are from 4.4 ghz and the top score is 4.6ghz. Not much of a difference, I know its 200mhz, but from other posts and videos it seems people get bigger increases. Also, multiple runs of cinebench will sometimes score lower even tho its the same clock speed.

Whats the deal?


----------



## Pikaru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *disengage*
> 
> 
> 
> Got my 4790k rock stable at 4.6 1.21 total vcore.
> 
> Tho my cinebench scores as seen above are not really changing. Am I missing something? The two bottom scores are from 4.4 ghz and the top score is 4.6ghz. Not much of a difference, I know its 200mhz, but from other posts and videos it seems people get bigger increases. Also, multiple runs of cinebench will sometimes score lower even tho its the same clock speed.
> 
> Whats the deal?


If you have different things running while using cinebench, it'll affect the score.

Also this is the haswell e thread.

Post in the devils canyon owner thread for better help from the owners on there. Link is below:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1490324/the-intel-devils-canyon-owners-club


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pikaru*
> 
> What do the updates usually include? Just bug fixes or only support for newer hardware? Like, if my year license ran out, would it not let me use it anymore?


Hello

As far as I know if the license lapses it reverts to trial mode.


----------



## disengage

Great. Thanks dude.


----------



## Pikaru

Changed my memory from 3000mhz 15-15-15-35 CR2 to CR1 and got the below score.

Got 500% through memtest whoo! (Don't mind the first memtest, I hit stop and thought it would still show the 500%)


----------



## Silent Scone

Use Pro


----------



## newls1

I got my 5820k @ 4.4GHz with a 3GHz Cache (stock) Can someone help me with a somewhat generic idea or list at what certain speeds the cache needs more voltage. My ultimate goal would be to have a cache speed in the 3.8-4ghz range just not sure what voltage to give it, or what is to much?


----------



## Silent Scone

Anything above stock when overclocking the core as well will probably need a little tap on the voltage. It's different for every sample much like core. I've ended up with 1.255v for 4Ghz cache with DRAM at 3000, which will also slightly nudge cache voltage, and core at 4.375


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *litster*
> 
> Hi Jpmboy. As instructed, attached in this post is a zip file with screen shots from my UEFI BIOS Ai Tweaker tab. Thanks for looking into my setup.
> 
> litster-5960X-BIOS-Settings.zip 2930k .zip file


here's some recommendations:
(first - do you really need 32GB ram?? try to get a solid OC with a 4x4GB configuration first?)
clr cmos
post then:
AI OC tuner - manual
strap 100
bclk - auto (or 100)
Multocore enhance - disabled
syn cores
Multiplier 42
min cache - auto
max cache 40 (for now)
OC Tuner (?) - maybe silent score can comment, but "keep current settings"
core voltage - 1.25V
cache voltage - 1.25V
SA voltage - 1.000
CPU SVID - disabled
Input - 1.89V
dram svid - disabled

Dram V (A-D): set this to the kit spec... add 10mV for command rate 1
cpu spread spectrum - disabled (also vrm spred spec - disabled - see the corresponding bios page in the shots below)

I'm sure you be able to get to 42-44 multiplier with a little tweaking, here's a simple 4.4 adaptive OC with complete screen shots... use as a guide.

If you'd prefer fixed and 125 strap, there's a bios pack for that too I can post (i thin i did a day or so ago on this thread.









44c40m2666c13.zip 3205k .zip file


----------



## newls1

In a ASUS UEFI bios (X99-A) what is the option called to set the cache voltage.. Just want to make 1000% sure i will increase the correct setting. I hate to sound like a n00b tho! Im on shift right now and wont be hoome till tomorro morning so im just gathering up ideas. thank you


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newls1*
> 
> In a ASUS UEFI bios (X99-A) what is the option called to set the cache voltage..


Hello

Cache voltage. I'm guessing you have not yet looked in the UEFI or manual yet.


----------



## newls1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Cache voltage. I'm guessing you have not yet looked in the UEFI or manual yet.


easy buddy... i have but just wanted to make 100% sure.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newls1*
> 
> easy buddy... i have but just wanted to make 100% sure.


Yes, that is the correct voltage. Are you still shook up about confusing VCCIN and VCCIO?


----------



## newls1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> Yes, that is the correct voltage. Are you still shook up about confusing VCCIN and VCCIO?


LOL







LAst question, i was told to not exceed 1.2v for cache on the 4790k i OC'd, is the haswell core on 2011v3 chips a little different? I see plenty of people using 1.25+ Voltage for cache....


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newls1*
> 
> LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LAst question, *i was told to not exceed 1.2v for cache* on the 4790k i OC'd, is the haswell core on 2011v3 chips a little different? I see plenty of people using 1.25+ Voltage for cache....


maybe you want SVN? (safe voltage network)








1.2-1.25V is fine. I run 1.35 for for some cache clocks.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newls1*
> 
> LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LAst question, i was told to not exceed 1.2v for cache on the 4790k i OC'd, is the haswell core on 2011v3 chips a little different? I see plenty of people using 1.25+ Voltage for cache....


I would be very comfortable running 1.35V 24/7, but ymmv.


----------



## newls1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> I would be very comfortable running 1.35V 24/7, but ymmv.


ok, so i shouldnt worry about using 1.25v for cache then? i wonder how much xtra heat that would generate


----------



## Silent Scone

Not a lot really. I've not noticed much of a difference at all going from 1.135 to 1.255v for daily use.


----------



## Pikaru

What kind of BSODs would I get that would spring from unstable cache? I've got it at 4.25ghz with voltage at 1.275v. Just wondering since I'd like to either bump the clock or lower the volts.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pikaru*
> 
> What kind of BSODs would I get that would spring from unstable cache? I've got it at 4.25ghz with voltage at 1.275v. Just wondering since I'd like to either bump the clock or lower the volts.


usually just a freeze up with no bugcheck code. in my case.


----------



## norcaljason

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pikaru*
> 
> What kind of BSODs would I get that would spring from unstable cache? I've got it at 4.25ghz with voltage at 1.275v. Just wondering since I'd like to either bump the clock or lower the volts.


I simply can't boot into windows at 3.7ghz cache. 3.6 is stable all day long, but nothing can seem to get 3.7...

It seems the watchdog errors mean vcore...


----------



## Nizzen

Battlefield 4 final stand 64 player cpuload:
5960x @ 4500mhz HT = off
3xgtx 980
g.skill 3200mhz

1440P 144hz g-sync


----------



## litster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> here's some recommendations:
> (first - do you really need 32GB ram?? try to get a solid OC with a 4x4GB configuration first?)
> clr cmos
> post then:
> AI OC tuner - manual
> strap 100
> bclk - auto (or 100)
> Multocore enhance - disabled
> syn cores
> Multiplier 42
> min cache - auto
> max cache 40 (for now)
> OC Tuner (?) - maybe silent score can comment, but "keep current settings"
> core voltage - 1.25V
> cache voltage - 1.25V
> SA voltage - 1.000
> CPU SVID - disabled
> Input - 1.89V
> dram svid - disabled
> 
> Dram V (A-D): set this to the kit spec... add 10mV for command rate 1
> cpu spread spectrum - disabled (also vrm spred spec - disabled - see the corresponding bios page in the shots below)
> 
> I'm sure you be able to get to 42-44 multiplier with a little tweaking, here's a simple 4.4 adaptive OC with complete screen shots... use as a guide.
> 
> If you'd prefer fixed and 125 strap, there's a bios pack for that too I can post (i thin i did a day or so ago on this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 44c40m2666c13.zip 3205k .zip file


Hi jpmboy, thanks for the recommendations. I followed your recommendations and continued to make minor changes through out the day as I stress-tested the system. They machine seems to be stable now with the following settings:

- everything you have listed in your recommendations
- RAM at 2600 12-12-12-30-1T @ 1.36V (using this DDR4 OC guide http://www.legitreviews.com/crucial-ballistix-sport-ddr4-2400mhz-32gb-memory-kit-review_151873)
- CPU Input voltage 1.93V (not stable if I use 1.89V as you recommended)
- System Agent Voltage at 1.22V (this was the value I was running so I didn't lower it to 1.00V as you recommended, should I lower this?)

Previously, at 4.2GHz at 1.25V it would BSOD. Now with the settings listed above it has run AIDA64 for 45 minutes and RealBench for 20 minutes (I stopped them, they did not crash).

This is definitely an improvement.

Questions:
- Is 1.93V for CPU Input Voltage too high?
- Is 1.22V for System AGent Voltage OK? Core temps max is 73C, VRM max is 64C.
- Is RAM voltage at 1.36V okay?
- What should I tune next? I would prefer lower voltage across the board, 4.2GHz is plenty fast for me.

Thanks so much for your help! My computer is already more stable because of your recommendations.

*EDIT: Well, as soon as I start Prime95 (the safe version 27.9) it went BSOD...* Is Prime95 more stressful than realbench and AIDA64?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *litster*
> 
> Hi jpmboy, thanks for the recommendations. I followed your recommendations and continued to make minor changes through out the day as I stress-tested the system. They machine seems to be stable now with the following settings:
> 
> - everything you have listed in your recommendations
> - RAM at 2600 12-12-12-30-1T @ 1.36V (using this DDR4 OC guide http://www.legitreviews.com/crucial-ballistix-sport-ddr4-2400mhz-32gb-memory-kit-review_151873)
> - CPU Input voltage 1.93V (not stable if I use 1.89V as you recommended)
> - System Agent Voltage at 1.22V (this was the value I was running so I didn't lower it to 1.00V as you recommended, should I lower this?)
> 
> Previously, at 4.2GHz at 1.25V it would BSOD. Now with the settings listed above it has run AIDA64 for 45 minutes and RealBench for 20 minutes (I stopped them, they did not crash).
> 
> This is definitely an improvement.
> Questions:
> - Is 1.93V for CPU Input Voltage too high?
> - I*s 1.22V for System AGent Voltage OK?* Core temps max is 73C, VRM max is 64C.
> - Is RAM voltage at 1.36V okay?
> - What should I tune next? I would prefer lower voltage across the board, 4.2GHz is plenty fast for me.
> Thanks so much for your help! My computer is already more stable because of your recommendations.
> 
> *EDIT: Well, as soon as I start Prime95 (the safe version 27.9) it went BSOD...* Is Prime95 more stressful than realbench and AIDA64?


Nice,








you shouldn't need VSA that high. I'd lower it (it one of those voltage parameters that .. more is not always better) try 1.0 or even 0.95V and work up only if needed.
your dram V is fine.
MOre importantly, what LLC value did you set with 1.93 input voltage??
I'd avoid p95 at this point with an 8-core, maybe later once you settle in on reasonable settings. stick with aid64, realbench, and even the stress test in Intel's XTU.

edit:

in the bios zip i posted there's this shot, check that you have the VRM set correctly.


----------



## litster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Nice,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you shouldn't need VSA that high. I'd lower it (it one of those voltage parameters that .. more is not always better) try 1.0 or even 0.95V and work up only if needed.
> MOre importantly, what LLC value did you set with 1.93 input voltage??
> I'd avoid p95 at this point with an 8-core, maybe later once you settle in on reasonable settings. stick with aid64, realbench, and even the stress test in Intel's XTU.
> 
> edit:
> 
> in the bios zip i posted there's this shot, check that you have the VRM set correctly.


My CPU Integrated VR Fault Management is set to AUTO, CPU INtegrated VR Efficiency Management is set to AUTO, The rest is the same as the screen shot your provided. Should I change these two settings?

CPU Load-line Calibration (This is LLC, right?) is set to Auto. Should I change LLC to something other than Auto?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *litster*
> 
> My CPU Integrated VR Fault Management is set to AUTO, CPU INtegrated VR Efficiency Management is set to AUTO, The rest is the same as the screen shot your provided. Should I change these two settings?
> 
> CPU Load-line Calibration (This is LLC, right?) is set to Auto. Should I change LLC to something other than Auto?


yes, set vr fault and efficiency management as shown, set LLC to between 6-8 (max). Remember, LLC acts on input voltage for Haswell, not (directly) on vcore.

here's some quick post links:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1510001/asus-rampage-v-extreme-owners-thread/2000_20#post_23088546
http://www.overclock.net/t/1510001/asus-rampage-v-extreme-owners-thread/2020_20#post_23088741
http://www.overclock.net/t/1510001/asus-rampage-v-extreme-owners-thread/2020_20#post_23089414

also, see the guides: http://www.overclock.net/t/1510328/asus-x99-motherboard-series-official-support-thread-north-american-users-only/0_20

5960XOCrev2.pdf 837k .pdf file


this is for extreme OC:

R5EOCGuide.pdf 1687k .pdf file


----------



## Pikaru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Use Pro


I ended up going ahead and purchasing it. Still having a hard time trying to buy Aida64 lol.

Is there any way I can have it open several windows of certain amounts of RAM instead of opening several and having to type in the amounts?


----------



## litster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yes, set vr fault and efficiency management as shown, set LLC to between 6-8 (max). Remember, LLC acts on input voltage for Haswell, not (directly) on vcore.
> 
> here's some quick post links:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1510001/asus-rampage-v-extreme-owners-thread/2000_20#post_23088546
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1510001/asus-rampage-v-extreme-owners-thread/2020_20#post_23088741
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1510001/asus-rampage-v-extreme-owners-thread/2020_20#post_23089414
> 
> also, see the guides: http://www.overclock.net/t/1510328/asus-x99-motherboard-series-official-support-thread-north-american-users-only/0_20
> 
> 5960XOCrev2.pdf 837k .pdf file
> 
> 
> this is for extreme OC:
> 
> R5EOCGuide.pdf 1687k .pdf file


Thanks for the pointers. I have changed VR Fault Management to disabled and VR Efficiency Management to High Performance. LLC is set to Level 6 now. Before making these changes, I tried a stress run with Vcore and Cache voltage lowered to 1.23V and AIDA64 crashed after an hour. Now I am going back to 1.24V with the new setting above and stress again.

BTW, during idle CPU Ratio goes down from 42x to 12x which is cool. But Vcore starts at 1.24V and doesn't go down like the CPU ratio. Should Vcore goes down during idle? What is the setting to enable this? Or should I leave it alone because the board is overclocked? Thanks.


----------



## ANN1H1L1ST

Finally got my 5930k!


----------



## CallsignVega

How is Haswell-E holding up around 5 GHz at ~1.5v? Anyone doing that 24/7?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> How is Haswell-E holding up around 5 GHz at ~1.5v? Anyone doing that 24/7?


Im pretty sure thats a no. Maybe if you had like a dual stage phase change @ -60° you could pull that off.


----------



## Silent Scone

lol!

Way too much voltage. I ran my 4960x for a few days before I pulled it at 1.485v / 4.96ghz on water but wasn't unconditional, just for a few benches.


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> How is Haswell-E holding up around 5 GHz at ~1.5v? Anyone doing that 24/7?


Running 5 GHz 1.32 vcore 24/7 on an SS here, 4 hours of BF4 yesterday without issues.


----------



## Silent Scone

That's some hardcore cold scaling :/


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> How is Haswell-E holding up around 5 GHz at ~1.5v? Anyone doing that 24/7?


I think 1.4V would be the limit on ambient, I definitely can't encode at 1.5V.


----------



## CallsignVega

So what are some typical 24/7 overclock frequencies for around 1.4v with good ambient water?

Starting to think about my next build and wondering if Haswell-E is worth it.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> So what are some typical 24/7 overclock frequencies for around 1.4v with good ambient water?
> 
> Starting to think about my next build and wondering if Haswell-E is worth it.


If you're wondering too much then it probably isn't worth it. 1.4v is on the rough side of overzealous. Typically at 1.35v average to good samples should be able to do between 4.5 and 4.6Ghz. Very good to exceptional 4.7 to 4.8 with 1.35-1.4v.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pikaru*
> 
> I ended up going ahead and purchasing it. Still having a hard time trying to buy Aida64 lol.
> 
> Is there any way I can have it open several windows of certain amounts of RAM instead of opening several and having to type in the amounts?


praz made a batch file. it's been reposted recently...

here: change txt to bat and place in the memtest pro folder. use it to start a run.

memtest16.txt 0k .txt file


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> That's some hardcore cold scaling :/


Norway chip...








Most/many games don't use 16 threads?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> So what are some typical 24/7 overclock frequencies for around 1.4v with good ambient water?
> 
> Starting to think about my next build and wondering if Haswell-E is worth it.


yeah - an 8-core is def worth it. But don't expect >4.7 for 24/7 unless you win the lottery.


----------



## LiveOrDie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> So what are some typical 24/7 overclock frequencies for around 1.4v with good ambient water?
> 
> Starting to think about my next build and wondering if Haswell-E is worth it.


I wouldn't run over 1.3v for 24/7 use i have seen people kill there chips trying to push them to high along with the CPUs IMC and they have ended up dead. If your running 1.35v on just the cores with a bump in VCIN thats fine but pushing 1.3v+ on CPU,CACHE and the IMC thats a lot of voltage going through your CPU which will end bad which people have found out.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LiveOrDie*
> 
> I wouldn't run over 1.3v for 24/7 use i have seen people kill there chips trying to push them to high along with the CPUs IMC and they have ended up dead. If your running 1.35v on just the cores with a bump in VCIN thats fine but pushing 1.3v+ on CPU,CACHE and the IMC thats a lot of voltage going through your CPU which will end bad which people have found out.


sigh, do you have any links to these people?


----------



## CallsignVega

Really 5960X vs 4790K for a gaming system. If I decide to go 4-way Big Maxwell obviously would go with X99.

Just based off CPU overclocking for gaming even though the 5960X in these charts is only at 4.3 versus the 4790K's 4.7, it seems to hold up quite well:


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> So what are some typical 24/7 overclock frequencies for around 1.4v with good ambient water?
> 
> Starting to think about my next build and wondering if Haswell-E is worth it.


Don't expect anything more than 1.3V 4.4GHz, otherwise you could be very disappointed.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Really 5960X vs 4790K for a gaming system. If I decide to go 4-way Big Maxwell obviously would go with X99.
> 
> Just based off CPU overclocking for gaming even though the 5960X in these charts is only at 4.3 versus the 4790K's 4.7, it seems to hold up quite well:


Only games relying on strong single threads such as MMOs will benefit from the 4790K's faster clockspeed. If you're budget includes the possibility of four big maxwells, I'd go with a 5960X. Games such as Battlefield 4 are taking advantage of all 8 cores.


----------



## Jpmboy

vega's been at this a while...

go 8-core and no "shoulda./coulda".


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> sigh, do you have any links to these people?


i think it's a self-addressed envelope?


----------



## LiveOrDie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> sigh, do you have any links to these people?


If i must








http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?56350-Q-Code-00-Detailed-Issues

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> i think it's a self-addressed envelope?


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LiveOrDie*
> 
> If i must
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?56350-Q-Code-00-Detailed-Issues


1.3V system agent voltage is a lot more extreme than 1.4V vcore.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> 1.3V system agent voltage is a lot more extreme than 1.4V vcore.


Yep, that's a lot of SA voltage on these chips. Has absolutely nothing to do with using over 1.3v on core or cache voltage. I weep for the ROG community, maybe they should limit members to an entry test


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> 1.3V system agent voltage is a lot more extreme than 1.4V vcore.


The worst 4790K VID's top out at around 1.28V. This means 1.4V would be a 10% increase compared to voltages Intel put through other Haswell chips. On the other hand, the worst system agent voltages are around 0.9V, making 1.3V a ~45% increase.


----------



## LiveOrDie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> 1.3V system agent voltage is a lot more extreme than 1.4V vcore.


I never said it wasn't all i said was I wouldn't run more 1.3v on my chip for 24/7 use and stated people have fired there chips pushing there IMC to hard along side there other overclocks, Thats a lot of voltage all together going through your CPU doesn't matter how you see it.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Hello x99 user again









just i need some info from this club if someone can help me pls

just get my first gtx 970 g1 par with my 4790k @4600mhz and 16gb ram on maxiums vii hero and 1080p

the performance in bf4 realy good 100 fps on ultra but my cpu usage around 50% to 70% i want add another gtx 970 for sli

but my concern my cpu usage and gpu usage

can some one with any 6 core haswel-e (5820k will be the best for test ) and dual high end card test gpu usage in bf4 1080p ??

if someone can help me that will be great









the most annoying thing in my life cpu battleneck


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LiveOrDie*
> 
> If i must
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?56350-Q-Code-00-Detailed-Issues












i just tend to crucify one employee as an example to motivate others.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Yep, that's a lot of SA voltage on these chips. Has absolutely nothing to do with using over 1.3v on core or cache voltage. I weep for the ROG community, maybe they should limit members to an entry test


lol - the best way to find the extremes on any product... put it in the wild.


----------



## Frankz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> Don't expect anything more than 1.3V 4.4GHz, otherwise you could be very disappointed.


Best advice to give, I expected nothing, I knew I could end up with a (very) bad chip, but I was lucky enough to get a good one.


----------



## Nizzen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yeah - an 8-core is def worth it. But don't expect >4.7 for 24/7 unless you win the lottery.


If you don't win the lottery, buy the lottery









CallsignVega can...


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nizzen*
> 
> If you don't win the lottery, buy the lottery
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CallsignVega can...


that's the spirit!


----------



## djbordie

did someone post they were runnning 24/7 5ghz?? jebus

so whats safe vcore for these chips, realistically safe...

im @ 1.29, and 400mhz away from 5 ghz has me thinking i have room to spare


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djbordie*
> 
> did someone post they were runnning 24/7 5ghz?? jebus
> 
> so whats safe vcore for these chips, realistically safe...
> 
> im @ 1.29, and 400mhz away from 5 ghz has me thinking i have room to spare


Realistically, you aren't going to go any higher than 1.4V on ambient before things just get real unstable. If you're 4.6 at 1.3, then 4.7 at 1.35-1.375 is probably the limit.


----------



## djbordie

but should you run haswell-e with that kind of vcore??? sounds crazy high for daily use
mind you some of those earlier i7s ran some high vcore...i thought haswell-e was supposed to stay under 1.35 or so.
i doubt another 0.6-0.7 vcore is worth 100mhz i guess...


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djbordie*
> 
> i doubt another 0.6-0.7 vcore is worth 100mhz i guess...


You've answered it yourself.









I would be comfortable with up to 1.375V 24/7, but that's just me. Everyone has their own opinion. After pumping 1.52V through my 2500k all these years, I've become less sensitive.


----------



## djbordie

hrmmm....now that you have said that.

maybe i feel ok 1.32/1.33 for another 100 mhz...if it works...

i wonder how bad temps will be compared to 1.29 vs 1.33


----------



## Train Wreck

When testing out an OC, what's more important....

the maximum core temperature or the average core temperature over the duration of the test?


----------



## djbordie

i say both are equally important, but from what ive read here vcore is more important for longevity of the chip.
as in dont go crazy on vcore, but temps as long as they are well under the tjmax your good.

for haswell-E with summer vs winter ambient indoor compensated for, dont let her run over 75 average.

but you wouldnt want to go more than 1.35-1.375 for a 24/7 overclock so i read...


----------



## Train Wreck

That's what I'm working on so far

I think I am getting to the point where I don't want to bump up vcore any more. As long as this run of AIDA is stable, and Realbench tells me it's stable, I'll probably stick with it.

Of course I was thinking about just staying with the 4.3Ghz OC. Is slightly higher temps/vcore increase worth the extra 100Mhz? Who knows

What is the TJmax for a 5960X?

EDIT....

If I am right, the TJ Max for a 5960X is 105c. Correct me if I am wrong


----------



## CallsignVega

I'd probably be good with 1.375v to 1.4v 24/7 with proper cooling. I've always highly overclocked my CPU's with decent voltages and never had a problem. I don't need my CPU to last 5+ years. The key is a killer water setup to keep everything cool.


----------



## djthrottleboi

so its official now. In the next 3 weeks I will have the 5960x. anything i should know?


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Train Wreck*
> 
> If I am right, the TJ Max for a 5960X is 105c. Correct me if I am wrong


Intel doesn't list a TJ Max on their ark page. I know earlier Asus bios had it set for 87C, but the latest set it at 105C.


----------



## Train Wreck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> Intel doesn't list a TJ Max on their ark page. I know earlier Asus bios had it set for 87C, but the latest set it at 105C.


I actually got the TJ Max from CoreTemp that I run occasionally

What do you think of those temps up there??


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Train Wreck*
> 
> 
> That's what I'm working on so far
> I think I am getting to the point where I don't want to bump up vcore any more. As long as this run of AIDA is stable, and Realbench tells me it's stable, I'll probably stick with it.
> Of course I was thinking about just staying with the 4.3Ghz OC. Is slightly higher temps/vcore increase worth the extra 100Mhz? Who knows
> What is the TJmax for a 5960X?
> 
> EDIT....
> 
> If I am right, the TJ Max for a 5960X is 105c. Correct me if I am wrong


Only the Tcase is available. I set mine in bios to 85C

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> I'd probably be good with 1.375v to 1.4v 24/7 with proper cooling. I've always highly overclocked my CPU's with decent voltages and never had a problem. I don't need my CPU to last 5+ years. The key is a killer water setup to keep everything cool.


these things heat up pretty fast, but that should be fine. You nay have to bin a few chips to get a 4.7 at less than 1.4V tho. post back with how you do!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Train Wreck*
> 
> I actually got the TJ Max from CoreTemp that I run occasionally
> 
> What do you think of those temps up there??


core temp reads it from bios (you can set it on the cpu bios page...


----------



## Pikaru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> so its official now. In the next 3 weeks I will have the 5960x. anything i should know?


Congrats. However your question is very general.

Are you asking what the specs are of the 5960X? How to overclock it? What exactly are you asking?

If you're asking about how to overclock it, there's several guides all over the internet. It shouldn't be a whole lot different from overclocking your 4790K you have in your sig. If you have something more specific you'd like to ask after you actual get and test your chip, then by all means ask.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pikaru*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> so its official now. In the next 3 weeks I will have the 5960x. anything i should know?
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats. However your question is very general.
> 
> Are you asking what the specs are of the 5960X? How to overclock it? What exactly are you asking?
> 
> If you're asking about how to overclock it, there's several guides all over the internet. It shouldn't be a whole lot different from overclocking your 4790K you have in your sig. If you have something more specific you'd like to ask after you actual get and test your chip, then by all means ask.
Click to expand...

thank you and More specifically is there certain mobo's preferred to be used with this chip? I planned to get this http://www.gigabyte.us/products/product-page.aspx?pid=5126#ov but are there certain features i need or should have and then as for overclocking what is a average oc used with this chip? whats a good affordable ram that clocks well?


----------



## CL3P20

@ dj

*you will want a mobo with an "OC" socket.. in the Giga-flavor that is the SOC-Champion. For MSI - Xpower AC, and Asus - ROG series (there are likely more boards to date.. these are just the most popular in the oc world atm)

Without the special socket.. your uncore will be limited to ~3.6 - 3.8ghz ... which will affect RAM performance negatively.


----------



## lilchronic

The MSi xpower has oc socket ?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> @ dj
> 
> *you will want a mobo with an "OC" socket.. in the Giga-flavor that is the SOC-Champion. For MSI - Xpower AC, and Asus - ROG series (there are likely more boards to date.. these are just the most popular in the oc world atm)
> 
> Without the special socket.. your uncore will be limited to ~3.6 - 3.8ghz ... which will affect RAM performance negatively.


ouch thats a very limiting feature as that means i can't go with my Gigabyte mobo habits.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> ouch thats a very limiting feature as that means i can't go with my Gigabyte mobo habits.


All Asus boards have the OC socket afaik


----------



## vlps5122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> So what are some typical 24/7 overclock frequencies for around 1.4v with good ambient water?
> 
> Starting to think about my next build and wondering if Haswell-E is worth it.


im at 4.5 ghz 1.375v 24/7. not the best chip not the worst, but 4.5 was my goal and it def performs well. i read about someone killing his 5960x with 1.5v in a few minutes on water. i dont know if the temperature or voltage did him in, im assuming the ladder.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> ouch thats a very limiting feature as that means i can't go with my Gigabyte mobo habits.
> 
> 
> 
> All Asus boards have the OC socket afaik
Click to expand...

yeah but every time i get a asus board its DOA or dies in a week so i stuck to gigabyte lol. I bought the asus z97 deluxe and it died after a week and then i got the replacement which was DOA and the p8z77 v deluxe was doa. i'm scared to touch asus


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> yeah but every time i get a asus board its DOA or dies in a week so i stuck to gigabyte lol. I bought the asus z97 deluxe and it died after a week and then i got the replacement which was DOA and the p8z77 v deluxe was doa. i'm scared to touch asus


GIGABYTE X99 SOC Champion


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> yeah but every time i get a asus board its DOA or dies in a week so i stuck to gigabyte lol. I bought the asus z97 deluxe and it died after a week and then i got the replacement which was DOA and the p8z77 v deluxe was doa. i'm scared to touch asus
> 
> 
> 
> GIGABYTE X99 SOC Champion
Click to expand...

where is that sold as I dont see it in most stores?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> where is that sold as I dont see it in most stores?


It's not available yet but will be soon


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> where is that sold as I dont see it in most stores?
> 
> 
> 
> It's not available yet but will be soon
Click to expand...

It will probably be a bit on the $500 side hunh?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> It will probably be a bit on the $500 side hunh?


yeah probably around the price range


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> It will probably be a bit on the $500 side hunh?
> 
> 
> 
> yeah probably around the price range
Click to expand...

I think I will try asus again. I could always return it if its doa or dies so i will probably go for the deluxe version as I need dual lan ports. I live on 802.3ad. Does anyone know why they came up with the oc socket crap?


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> I think I will try asus again. I could always return it if its doa or dies so i will probably go for the deluxe version as I need dual lan ports. I live on 802.3ad. Does anyone know why they came up with the oc socket crap?


Asus came up with the OC socket so cache and ram could be overclocked better. There were pins on these LGA 2011-3 CPUs that weren't being used by the reference design.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> I think I will try asus again. I could always return it if its doa or dies so i will probably go for the deluxe version as I need dual lan ports. I live on 802.3ad. Does anyone know why they came up with the oc socket crap?
> 
> 
> 
> Asus came up with the OC socket so cache and ram could be overclocked better. There were pins on these LGA 2011-3 CPUs that weren't being used by the reference design.
Click to expand...

but why wouldn't other companies do the same with feature packed boards like the GA-X99-GAMING G1WIFI for instance. Its dumb to not have that on a board that expensive.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> but why wouldn't other companies do the same with feature packed boards like the GA-X99-GAMING G1WIFI for instance. Its dumb to not have that on a board that expensive.


well, if one of the patent filers filed first and is granted the dominating IP, which the others have been infringing if the granted application claims the same or "reasonably similar to one of modest skill in the art" technology, there will be financial damage claims by the grantee for the duration of "infringement at risk". Fairly standard shenanigans in the patent world. Many times done eyes-wide-open if the market is large enough and profit can still be made. I know of one company fined $900M in such a scenario and celebrated (big time) the day the damages were levied.
... or it's taking some time to work out licensing agreements if there is one clear first filer with broad scope claims.








my


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> but why wouldn't other companies do the same with feature packed boards like the GA-X99-GAMING G1WIFI for instance. Its dumb to not have that on a board that expensive.
> 
> 
> 
> well, if one of the patent filers filed first and is granted the dominating IP, which the others have been infringing if the granted application claims the same or "reasonably similar to one of modest skill in the art" technology, there will be financial damage claims by the grantee for the duration of "infringement at risk". Fairly standard shenanigans in the patent world. Many times done eyes-wide-open if the market is large enough and profit can still be made. I know of one company fined $900M in such a scenario and celebrated (big time) the day the damages were levied.
> ... or it's taking some time to work out licensing agreements if there is one clear first filer with broad scope claims.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my
Click to expand...

lol my idea is that they would have worked it out as soon as they discovered it and asus stands to profit big time as well as other manufacturers due to this being a high qaulity board design. I'm of the opinion that they should be working on it because the enthusiast market is a very small market so they should be all scrambling for the chance and be willing to pay for a licence for such designs.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> lol my idea is that they would have worked it out as soon as they discovered it and asus stands to profit big time as well as other manufacturers due to this being a high qaulity board design. I'm of the opinion that they should be working on it because the enthusiast market is a very small market so they should be all scrambling for the chance and be willing to pay for a licence for such designs.


it all comes done to the scope of the license, royalties and upfront $ vs small market return.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Figured out DDR4-3400 runs on the 125 strap. It uses the 2666 ram multiplier (just like 3333), but the BCLK is overclocked to 127.5 (like 2800).


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> lol my idea is that they would have worked it out as soon as they discovered it and asus stands to profit big time as well as other manufacturers due to this being a high qaulity board design. I'm of the opinion that they should be working on it because the enthusiast market is a very small market so they should be all scrambling for the chance and be willing to pay for a licence for such designs.
> 
> 
> 
> it all comes done to the scope of the license, royalties and upfront $ vs small market return.
Click to expand...

Good point. i just really wwanted that g1 wifi mobo


----------



## norcaljason

What's the consensus on Turbo mode?

I'm running it enabled. And here's what it seems to mean:

4.6ghz on all cores.

BUT.. At times it clearly clocks to 4.70ghz. And I've even seen 4.83ghz (rarely) in single threaded apps.

Any harm in leaving it on?


----------



## Pikaru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Good point. i just really wwanted that g1 wifi mobo


If you're after getting the most from overclocking your 5960X and really need the wifi, you can't go wrong with the RVE. I absolutely love mine. My favorite color is red so the theme of it, to me, is beautiful.

I'm not using the wifi atm, but there's always that option. I think it's 802.11ac so if you have a router capable of that, then that's just a plus.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pikaru*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Good point. i just really wwanted that g1 wifi mobo
> 
> 
> 
> If you're after getting the most from overclocking your 5960X and really need the wifi, you can't go wrong with the RVE. I absolutely love mine. My favorite color is red so the theme of it, to me, is beautiful.
> 
> I'm not using the wifi atm, but there's always that option. I think it's 802.11ac so if you have a router capable of that, then that's just a plus.
Click to expand...

dont need the wifi i need the dual lan which comes on the gigabyte g1 wifi and the x99 deluxe i like to team my ports with dynamic link aggregation. I set it up in all my operating systems except for mac.


----------



## litster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yes, set vr fault and efficiency management as shown, set LLC to between 6-8 (max). Remember, LLC acts on input voltage for Haswell, not (directly) on vcore.
> 
> here's some quick post links:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1510001/asus-rampage-v-extreme-owners-thread/2000_20#post_23088546
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1510001/asus-rampage-v-extreme-owners-thread/2020_20#post_23088741
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1510001/asus-rampage-v-extreme-owners-thread/2020_20#post_23089414
> 
> also, see the guides: http://www.overclock.net/t/1510328/asus-x99-motherboard-series-official-support-thread-north-american-users-only/0_20


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *litster*
> 
> Thanks for the pointers. I have changed VR Fault Management to disabled and VR Efficiency Management to High Performance. LLC is set to Level 6 now. Before making these changes, I tried a stress run with Vcore and Cache voltage lowered to 1.23V and AIDA64 crashed after an hour. Now I am going back to 1.24V with the new setting above and stress again.
> 
> BTW, during idle CPU Ratio goes down from 42x to 12x which is cool. But Vcore starts at 1.24V and doesn't go down like the CPU ratio. Should Vcore goes down during idle? What is the setting to enable this? Or should I leave it alone because the board is overclocked? Thanks.


I think I am very close. Below are the screenshots from my current UEFI configuration. Basically:

42x @1.24Vcore
Cache ratio 40x @1.24V
SA @ 1.00V
VCCIN @ 1.93V
DRAM @ 1.36V 2600MHz 12-12-12-30-1T (everything else RAM related is left at AUTO)

ASUS MultiCore Enhancement Disabled
Sync All Core
OC Tuner KEep Current Settings
EPU Power Saving Mode Disabled
CPU Spread Spectrum Disabled
DRAM SPD Write Disable (I think this is default, didn't change this)
CPULLC @ Level 6
VRM Spread Spectrum Disabled
CPU Integrated VR Fault Management Disabled
CPU Integrated VR Efficiency Management High Performance

I am happy to run the 5960X at 4.2GHz. It is fast enough as my 24/7 daily driver without drawing to much power. I think the only thing left to do is trying to lower VCCIN to 1.90 and DRAM to 1.35V. Also, during idle CPU Ratio goes down from 42x to 12x which is cool. But Vcore starts at 1.24V and doesn't go down like the CPU ratio. Should Vcore goes down during idle? What is the setting to enable this? Or should I leave it alone because the board is overclocked?

It would be great if anyone could review my screenshots and let me know if there is any other improvement I could do to lower Vcore a little more.

5960X-OC-UEFI-Screenshots-1.zip 3221k .zip file


5960X-OC-UEFI-Screenshots-2.zip 2725k .zip file


----------



## Viking396

Well, almost hit 4.9GHz...

http://valid.x86.fr/vthkp2


----------



## stubass

Different batch and 6c/12t RAM 3000CL15..








http://valid.canardpc.com/ht2r17


----------



## litster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *litster*
> 
> I think I am very close. Below are the screenshots from my current UEFI configuration. Basically:
> 
> 42x @1.24Vcore
> Cache ratio 40x @1.24V
> SA @ 1.00V
> VCCIN @ 1.93V
> DRAM @ 1.36V 2600MHz 12-12-12-30-1T (everything else RAM related is left at AUTO)
> 
> ASUS MultiCore Enhancement Disabled
> Sync All Core
> OC Tuner KEep Current Settings
> EPU Power Saving Mode Disabled
> CPU Spread Spectrum Disabled
> DRAM SPD Write Disable (I think this is default, didn't change this)
> CPULLC @ Level 6
> VRM Spread Spectrum Disabled
> CPU Integrated VR Fault Management Disabled
> CPU Integrated VR Efficiency Management High Performance
> 
> I am happy to run the 5960X at 4.2GHz. It is fast enough as my 24/7 daily driver without drawing to much power. I think the only thing left to do is trying to lower VCCIN to 1.90 and DRAM to 1.35V. Also, during idle CPU Ratio goes down from 42x to 12x which is cool. But Vcore starts at 1.24V and doesn't go down like the CPU ratio. Should Vcore goes down during idle? What is the setting to enable this? Or should I leave it alone because the board is overclocked?
> 
> It would be great if anyone could review my screenshots and let me know if there is any other improvement I could do to lower Vcore a little more.
> 
> 5960X-OC-UEFI-Screenshots-1.zip 3221k .zip file
> 
> 
> 5960X-OC-UEFI-Screenshots-2.zip 2725k .zip file


I just tried 4.4GHz at 44x and 1.33V Vcore and Vuncore. Windows booted up and was able to run AIDA64 for 5 minutes before it went blue screen. Any suggestions to make it stable 44x @ 1.33V?


----------



## V I P E R

I've borrowed from a friend some Crucial Ballistix Sport 8GB (2 x 4GB) x 2 kits brought in about two weeks difference, but they play nice together:



This is how I run them 24/7 for about 4 days without a problem.



Anyone have any pointers for 3000 - 32000 Mhz. I can't even boot at those speeds regardless of voltage, timings etc.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *litster*
> 
> I think I am very close. Below are the screenshots from my current UEFI configuration. Basically:
> 
> 42x @1.24Vcore
> Cache ratio 40x @1.24V
> SA @ 1.00V
> VCCIN @ 1.93V
> DRAM @ 1.36V 2600MHz 12-12-12-30-1T (everything else RAM related is left at AUTO)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ASUS MultiCore Enhancement Disabled
> Sync All Core
> OC Tuner KEep Current Settings
> EPU Power Saving Mode Disabled
> CPU Spread Spectrum Disabled
> DRAM SPD Write Disable (I think this is default, didn't change this)
> CPULLC @ Level 6
> VRM Spread Spectrum Disabled
> CPU Integrated VR Fault Management Disabled
> CPU Integrated VR Efficiency Management High Performance
> 
> I am happy to run the 5960X at 4.2GHz. It is fast enough as my 24/7 daily driver without drawing to much power. I think the only thing left to do is trying to lower VCCIN to 1.90 and DRAM to 1.35V. Also, during idle CPU Ratio goes down from 42x to 12x which is cool.
> 
> 
> But Vcore starts at 1.24V and doesn't go down like the CPU ratio. *Should Vcore goes down during idle? What is the setting to enable this*? Or should I leave it alone because the board is overclocked?
> 
> It would be great if anyone could review my screenshots and let me know if there is any other improvement I could do to lower Vcore a little more.
> 
> 5960X-OC-UEFI-Screenshots-1.zip 3221k .zip file
> 
> 
> 5960X-OC-UEFI-Screenshots-2.zip 2725k .zip file










Nice!
In order to have this occur (dynamic voltage w/ speedstep) switch to adaptive vcore.(disable fully manual mode): set 5mV in offset and 1.235V in turbo. you can leave cache fixed or switch to offset (adaptive is broke). +0.275V cache should load to 1.2V so you can do the arithematic from there to hit the fixed cache V you currently have. VSA... +0.150 offset ~ 1.000V

remember, each 100MHz costs ~ 10mV per core on average, so the jump from 4.2 to 4.4 could take as much as 160mV (roughly, more or less). So 1.33V may be a little light. try 43x100 at that voltage.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *V I P E R*
> 
> I've borrowed from a friend some Crucial Ballistix Sport 8GB (2 x 4GB) x 2 kits brought in about two weeks difference, but they play nice together:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is how I run them 24/7 for about 4 days without a problem.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone have any pointers for 3000 - 32000 Mhz. I can't even boot at those speeds regardless of voltage, timings etc.


sometimes ICs scale well for timing, but freq can behave different. what voltage for those timings? set the same voltage and loosen timings to 16-16-16 (or 16-18-18) for 3200. strap 100, mem divider on auto.
*question for you.. what cache voltage for that cache clock?*


----------



## djbordie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *V I P E R*
> 
> I've borrowed from a friend some Crucial Ballistix Sport 8GB (2 x
> 
> Anyone have any pointers for 3000 - 32000 Mhz. I can't even boot at those speeds regardless of voltage, timings etc.


http://www.legitreviews.com/crucial-ballistix-sport-ddr4-2400mhz-32gb-memory-kit-review_151873/3

Anyone care to elaborate on how to do what website says?
I want 2666 with those tight tight timings

Seems the reviewer could not get passed 2750 but 2666 with proper timing is more than adequate for this kit


----------



## V I P E R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> sometimes ICs scale well for timing, but freq can behave different. what voltage for those timings? set the same voltage and loosen timings to 16-16-16 (or 16-18-18) for 3200. strap 100, mem divider on auto.
> *question for you.. what cache voltage for that cache clock?*


Cache is @ 1,35 volts. The memory cannot boot on 3000/3200 regardless of voltage and timings.


----------



## hatlesschimp

Well hello Haswell-E members!

I finally just ordered the following and should have it in my hands tomorrow!!!

Intel Core i7 5960X
ASUS X99-DELUXE
G.Skill F4-2400C15Q-16GRK 16GB (4x4GB) 2400MHz DDR4

I cant wait to munch adobe's product line!

Especially Adobe PDF Reader! - *IT'S GOING DOWN!!!*

PDF reader you wont know what hit you!!!

LOL

Anyway's bought some random ram. I will see how it goes will probably get the the corsair dominator once I work out how much Mhz and Gigs I need.

Also going to finally go a custom watercooling on this bad boy (more research for me yeay!) but for now I suffer with the noise of my most hated computer component that I own the H100i.
I have SLI GTX 780ti's at the moment I may just buy a third one second hand if one pops up otherwise I will wait for what ever is the new TITAN and get 3 of them. Which could be way off, with no 980Ti's and no AMD cards pushing the battle to the street.

I once had the 3930K and stupidly sold it. Worst mistake I ever made!!! Was a solid performing CPU and blew away Battlefield 3. The native usb 3.0 support will be great and the BIOS on the ASUS x99 Deluxe looks amazing!!!


----------



## Frankz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *V I P E R*
> 
> Cache is @ 1,35 volts. The memory cannot boot on 3000/3200 regardless of voltage and timings.


To get mine to boot at the first time at 3000mhz I just set my dram voltage to v1.35, dram eventual voltage auto, System Agent v1.05, and the primary timings to auto -> Auto-Auto-Auto-Auto-2T. If you get a bd code press the retry button to try again(helped me boot succesfully several times after being stuck on a code). The timings were put at 17-22-22-48 or so by the board itself but you should be able to get those down later. Now, if you really can't boot, try to increase the system agent voltage by 10mV.
I'm still not an expert on dram overclocking but that's how I pretty much did it


----------



## Jpmboy

ignore the cpu clocks - just probing this ram kit. 3333 posts, boots and benches, but can't survive memtest.


----------



## Silent Scone

Praz I think was struggling to get 3333 stable with 16 instances, although this was awhile back. I'd be interested to see if the up and coming 3400 kits out of the box survive HCI rape on most chips


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Praz I think was struggling to get 3333 stable with 16 instances, although this was awhile back. I'd be interested to see if the up and coming 3400 kits out of the box survive HCI rape on most chips


Hello

Memtest stable at 3333MHz requires an exceptional IMC.


----------



## Silent Scone

woo, can't wait for 4000mhz in that case. *Waves his sarcastic RAM flag*


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> woo, can't wait for 4000mhz in that case. *Waves his sarcastic RAM flag*


Maybe Broadwell-E will have a better IMC.


----------



## Silent Scone

Probably not much of a maybe about it. If the IMC on HW-E isn't up to it then that's the way the cookie crumbles. That said 16 instances appears to be a horrific way of testing stability, I think majority of users wouldn't come across too many memory exceptions after testing 12.

Not all that surprising though being the first CPUs to support the standard.

@Jpmboy How much SA voltage did you try?


----------



## litster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice!
> In order to have this occur (dynamic voltage w/ speedstep) switch to adaptive vcore.(disable fully manual mode): set 5mV in offset and 1.235V in turbo. you can leave cache fixed or switch to offset (adaptive is broke). +0.275V cache should load to 1.2V so you can do the arithematic from there to hit the fixed cache V you currently have. VSA... +0.150 offset ~ 1.000V
> 
> remember, each 100MHz costs ~ 10mV per core on average, so the jump from 4.2 to 4.4 could take as much as 160mV (roughly, more or less). So 1.33V may be a little light. try 43x100 at that voltage.


Thanks for the help on turning on speedstep. Will try it tonight after work and report back. Thanks.


----------



## Jpmboy

well... that kinda sums up my 3333 experience so far.









vsa up to 1.05 so far.


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> well... that kinda sums up my 3333 experience so far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vsa up to 1.05 so far.


I would venture to say you have a good IMC with SA volts so low, being able to run that speed.. the few chips Ive tested all needed ~1.15 - 1.2v for run C11 @ 3000


----------



## Jpmboy

eh - more like an averave (B to B+) chip. Gonna have to try a jump in VSA... beginning to think it's in a hole between 0.95 and 1.05V with 3333. trying to keep these <1.4V Vdram and <1.1V vsa, but may not be possible. Probably a better use of time ATM to lower cas with 3200. 15 is good (maybe too easy). 14 possible with the same limitations?


----------



## Silent Scone

I'm at 1.040 for C15 3000 at 1T (1.36v dram). So yours is pretty nice bud. CAS 14 3200 is pretty balls deep, definitely not easy! Least not for how we've been testing stablity.


----------



## Silent Scone

C15 3000 1T @ 1.36v


----------



## Nizzen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *V I P E R*
> 
> I've borrowed from a friend some Crucial Ballistix Sport 8GB (2 x 4GB) x 2 kits brought in about two weeks difference, but they play nice together:
> 
> 
> 
> This is how I run them 24/7 for about 4 days without a problem.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone have any pointers for 3000 - 32000 Mhz. I can't even boot at those speeds regardless of voltage, timings etc.


Extremely nice low latency!







Good job









What Vmem do you use?


----------



## devilhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I'm at 1.040 for C15 3000 at 1T (1.36v dram). So yours is pretty nice bud. CAS 14 3200 is pretty balls deep, definitely not easy! Least not for how we've been testing stablity.


my daily is 3200mhz 15-15-15-20-1T 1.355v and cpu VCSSA is 0.776v , stock is 0.812v


----------



## newls1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devilhead*
> 
> my daily is 3200mhz 15-15-15-20-1T 1.355v and cpu VCSSA is 0.776v , stock is 0.812v


do you have a golden cpu or what?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> C15 3000 1T @ 1.36v


yeah, that's a good stable freq and nice timings. 3333c16 just can't (yet) survive memtest. Other than that, no blackouts or MCE accumulations (chechsum mismatch). IDK, may not be able to do that.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devilhead*
> 
> my daily is 3200mhz 15-15-15-20-1T 1.355v and cpu VCSSA is 0.776v , stock is 0.812v


tRAS 20... lol, but that's an old story.
do you have >500% coverage with memtest (16x768MB per instance)?


----------



## devilhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yeah, that's a good stable freq and nice timings. 3333c16 just can't (yet) survive memtest. Other than that, no blackouts or MCE accumulations (chechsum mismatch). IDK, may not be able to do that.
> tRAS 20... lol, but that's an old story.
> do you have >500% coverage with memtest (16x768MB per instance)?


heh, already proved for you that for you







http://www.overclock.net/t/1510388/haswell-e-overclock-leaderboard-owners-club/4540
just now changed to From 30 to 20


----------



## V I P E R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nizzen*
> 
> Extremely nice low latency!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good job
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What Vmem do you use?


1,55 volts. The low latency is better than bandwidth. The system feels snappier and from bandwidth you get only numbers.


----------



## Silent Scone

Yeah DevilHeads got one of those magical snowy elven chips that the recluses at Komplett sit and religiously bin.

Only to sell 3 in total









They had a few 4960x that did 5Ghz+ on ambient and they put them in their fancy pants pointless LAN tables.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devilhead*
> 
> heh, already proved for you that for you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1510388/haswell-e-overclock-leaderboard-owners-club/4540
> just now changed to From 30 to 20


yeah I remember that (







) and still wonder why there are such large gaps in the % coverage between several memtest instances. Never seen that before. Odd result. maybe staggered start? or EC?
anyway - I'm at 3000c14 and 3200c15.

can't see tRTP in that shot.. but I bet it's at 10, so tRAS ~ 40?


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yeah I remember that (
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) and still wonder why there are such large gaps in the % coverage between several memtest instances. Never seen that before. Odd result. maybe staggered start? or EC?
> anyway - I'm at 3000c14 and 3200c15.


Hello

Just a misconfiguration of the number of instances.


----------



## Silent Scone

I've seen that a lot where people start coverage for threads later during the cycle. Never understood how or why. It's like theyre worried it'll fallover, kind of the point lol


----------



## Pikaru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *V I P E R*
> 
> 1,55 volts. The low latency is better than bandwidth. The system feels snappier and from bandwidth you get only numbers.


There's actually someone on here that did some tests on ddr3 and the difference between 1600mhz and 2400mhz was around 10 fps.

Edit: not as huge as I thought but there's still some gains.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1487162/an-independent-study-does-the-speed-of-ram-directly-affect-fps-during-high-cpu-overhead-scenarios


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Just a misconfiguration of the number of instances.


that's what i suspected. staggered start.


----------



## Nizzen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pikaru*
> 
> There's actually someone on here that did some tests on ddr3 and the difference between 1600mhz and 2400mhz was around 10 fps.
> 
> Edit: not as huge as I thought but there's still some gains.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1487162/an-independent-study-does-the-speed-of-ram-directly-affect-fps-during-high-cpu-overhead-scenarios


I tested Bf3 in 2013:
gtx 680 sli
4770k @ 4800mhz
1333mhz ddr3 vs 2666mhz:

post #226
http://www.diskusjon.no/index.php?showtopic=1514887&page=12

Look @ gpu load 1333 vs 2666mhz

85,3fps VS 98,9fps


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nizzen*
> 
> I tested Bf3 in 2013:
> gtx 680 sli
> 4770k @ 4800mhz
> 1333mhz ddr3 vs 2666mhz:
> 
> post #226
> http://www.diskusjon.no/index.php?showtopic=1514887&page=12
> 
> Look @ gpu load 1333 vs 2666mhz
> 
> 98,9fps VS 85,3fps


was there something wrong with the 2666 settings? but then again, it's BF3.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pikaru*
> 
> There's actually someone on here that did some tests on ddr3 and the difference between 1600mhz and 2400mhz was around 10 fps.
> 
> Edit: not as huge as I thought but there's still some gains.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1487162/an-independent-study-does-the-speed-of-ram-directly-affect-fps-during-high-cpu-overhead-scenarios


great, thanks for the link, this was (re)confirmed many times, so seems generally true.


----------



## Nizzen

2666mhz got 98.9 fps


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nizzen*
> 
> 2666mhz got 98.9 fps


lol - thread dyslexia
makes sense


----------



## V I P E R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nizzen*
> 
> I tested Bf3 in 2013:
> gtx 680 sli
> 4770k @ 4800mhz
> 1333mhz ddr3 vs 2666mhz:
> 
> post #226
> http://www.diskusjon.no/index.php?showtopic=1514887&page=12
> 
> Look @ gpu load 1333 vs 2666mhz
> 
> 85,3fps VS 98,9fps


If you give me a tool to bench BF4 in equal conditions I can make benchmarks with very different types of DRAM configurations because I have Samsung, Hynix and Micron DRAM right now .

I prefer to use real world scenarios with 64 man servers and the difference is always in favor of tight timings especially in BF4 since this is the only game I care.


----------



## Pikaru

That was sad. Couldn't get 3200mhz c15 cr2 stable. Highest I've went with volts is 1.4v in dram and 1.1 with sa. Too chicken to go any higher lol

I felt I was close though. Windows would boot and memtweakit could score it, but it would crash during memtest


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pikaru*
> 
> That was sad. Couldn't get 3200mhz c15 cr2 stable. Highest I've went with volts is 1.4v in dram and 1.1 with sa. Too chicken to go any higher lol
> 
> I felt I was close though. Windows would boot and memtweakit could score it, but it would crash during memtest


Same with my 2666 kit. 3200 is so close, but just barely out of reach. Would get about 100% in memtest before it crashes.


----------



## Pikaru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> Same with my 2666 kit. 3200 is so close, but just barely out of reach. Would get about 100% in memtest before it crashes.


Imy using my 3000 kit. WHar timings are you running? I might be too hopehopeful trying to run c15 cr1


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pikaru*
> 
> Imy using my 3000 kit. WHar timings are you running? I might be too hopehopeful trying to run c15 cr1


16-18-18-44-2 for 3200


----------



## Pikaru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> 16-18-18-44-2 for 3200


LOL I really was shooting for the stars. I was trying 15-15-15-35 CR1 @3200


----------



## tistou77

15-17-17-35-1T at 3200 for me, with my Platinum 3000 (1.355v)


----------



## Pikaru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tistou77*
> 
> 15-17-17-35-1T at 3200 for me, with my Platinum 3000 (1.355v)


What kind of scores to seeing on memtweakit?


----------



## litster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djbordie*
> 
> http://www.legitreviews.com/crucial-ballistix-sport-ddr4-2400mhz-32gb-memory-kit-review_151873/3
> 
> Anyone care to elaborate on how to do what website says?
> I want 2666 with those tight tight timings
> 
> Seems the reviewer could not get passed 2750 but 2666 with proper timing is more than adequate for this kit


I used this guide for my Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR4. Basically Change RAM voltage to 1.35V for *each* bank, and configure it to 12-12-12-30 1T. You might need to increase System Agent voltage. My System Agent voltage is set to 1.0V. My RAM voltage is set to 1.36V. I will try 1.35V again now that I have made more changes to make the system more stable.

See these highlighted screen shots for Ballistix Sport OC settings. If you want to see the rest of my settings, refer to my previous post with a full set of screenshots


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## hatlesschimp

Well they arrived!


----------



## tistou77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pikaru*
> 
> What kind of scores to seeing on memtweakit?


----------



## sblantipodi

I received another 5930K, this evening I will try it.
My current 5930K is prime95 28 stable, aida stable, all software stable @ 1.3V @4.2GHz.

What should I expect from the new 5930K?
is there many 5930K that can do 4.4GHz with 1.3V or it is rare?


----------



## Pikaru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> I received another 5930K, this evening I will try it.
> My current 5930K is prime95 28 stable, aida stable, all software stable @ 1.3V @4.2GHz.
> 
> What should I expect from the new 5930K?
> is there many 5930K that can do 4.4GHz with 1.3V or it is rare?


Dont know too much about the 5930k. But 4.4 seems common with the 5960x. I'd assume it's a little harder to achieve on 8 cores than 6 cores so you should be able to get about that.

The only way for you to find out though is by doing it.


----------



## djbordie

thanks for that info

that seems like high ram voltage for 2666 no?

it seemed in that guide they stayed near stock voltage to achieve 2666 with 12-12-12-1t right?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pikaru*
> 
> What kind of scores to seeing on memtweakit?


ignore memtweak efficiency score - it's meaningless in terms of performance... and can be "tweaked" to any efficiency you want really.

here's 3200c15:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






memtweak... tweaked:
cache only at 4.0


----------



## Pikaru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> ignore memtweak efficiency score - it's meaningless in terms of performance... and can be "tweaked" to any efficiency you want really.
> 
> here's 3200c15:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> memtweak... tweaked:
> cache only at 4.0


I was just using it as a gauge of whether or not the change to timings or speed was beneficial


----------



## Silent Scone

lol @Jpmboy were you at all stable with those TFAW / TRRD settings?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pikaru*
> 
> I was just using it as a gauge of whether or not the change to timings or speed was beneficial


yeah - that's what i mean, it's not necessarily gonna help with that. for a quick assessment you could use the individual memory tests in AID64 (under its benchmark menu)


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> lol @Jpmboy were you at all stable with those TFAW / TRRD settings?


yeah - I went after tFAW and tRDD last night just for grins, using aid64 memory benchmark to assess "benefit", didn't run stability yet.. was too late and had to get to "this old house" at 0700 for kitchen cabinet delivery this morning. Don't believe what they say about needing less sleep as you get older, it's BS.


----------



## Pikaru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yeah - that's what i mean, it's not necessarily gonna help with that. for a quick assessment you could use the individual memory tests in AID64 (under its benchmark menu)


I'll probably have to cave and buy 3 years of aida64 lol


----------



## Brhume

Hello All,

New to this forum and to OC also.

I just built a new system: X-99A + i5820K

To OC it, I followed the common recomendations:

In the UEFI BIOS, I just changed this:

*Sync all cores
*Multiplier to 45 (so 4.5Ghz on all cores)
*VCore manually set to 1.3v
*Enabled XMP profile for my 2400Mhz DDR4

Everything else in auto.

Ran ROG RealBench Stress test during 15min => test passed.
Max t° (measured by RealTemp) reached on one of the cores: 78°C.

Ran ROG RealBench Stress test AGAIN during 30min => test passed.
Max t° (measured by RealTemp) reached on one of the cores: 78°C.

I'm quite happy with these results. Should I ?
Is there any room for improvement ?

Furthermore, I've a "critical" noob question:

When overclocking, I read I should carefully check that during the stress test the t° stays below 85°c (TJ is 94 I think).

But which tool should I use ?

I've noticed very different figures for different software :

- RealTemp: per core t° only (give the lower results).

- AI Suite III: only one "global" t° for "CPU" (and no history).

- Hw Monitor: per core t°, give results a little higher than RealTemp, but also a CPU "package" measure, way (10°) higher than per cores t°, and a motherboard CPU t°, aslo always higher than cores t°.

Which one should I base my tests on ?

Thank you for your help


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> lol @Jpmboy were you at all stable with those TFAW / TRRD settings?


looks like it could be...


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brhume*
> 
> Hello All,
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> New to this forum and to OC also.
> 
> I just built a new system: X-99A + i5820K
> 
> To OC it, I followed the common recomendations:
> 
> In the UEFI BIOS, I just changed this:
> 
> *Sync all cores
> *Multiplier to 45 (so 4.5Ghz on all cores)
> *VCore manually set to 1.3v
> *Enabled XMP profile for my 2400Mhz DDR4
> 
> Everything else in auto.
> 
> Ran ROG RealBench Stress test during 15min => test passed.
> Max t° (measured by RealTemp) reached on one of the cores: 78°C.
> 
> Ran ROG RealBench Stress test AGAIN during 30min => test passed.
> Max t° (measured by RealTemp) reached on one of the cores: 78°C.
> 
> I'm quite happy with these results. Should I ?
> Is there any room for improvement ?
> 
> 
> 
> Furthermore, I've a "critical" noob question:
> 
> When overclocking, I read I should carefully check that during the stress test the t° stays below 85°c (TJ is 94 I think).
> 
> But which tool should I use ?
> 
> I've noticed very different figures for different software :
> 
> - RealTemp: per core t° only (give the lower results).
> 
> - AI Suite III: only one "global" t° for "CPU" (and no history).
> 
> - Hw Monitor: per core t°, give results a little higher than RealTemp, but also a CPU "package" measure, way (10°) higher than per cores t°, and a motherboard CPU t°, aslo always higher than cores t°.
> 
> Which one should I base my tests on ?
> 
> Thank you for your help


nice OC.









core temp may be fine for your 5820. AID64, HW info64.. all good too.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pikaru*
> 
> I'll probably have to cave and buy 3 years of aida64 lol


I think it's worth it. Check the forums at AIDA for all sorts of cool stuff. Praz poi9nted me to the outboard display capability... now, it's like I _need_ it.


----------



## djbordie

can i use memtweakit with non asus?
what is this memtweakit rog and blue versions?? i cant find any info on this mystery software lol

i like to do some non bios testing, then when i get home i do bios settings.
but gigabyte easytune you cant change command rate and secondary/third values. so garbage that software.

or any other suggestions?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djbordie*
> 
> can i use memtweakit with non asus?
> what is this memtweakit rog and blue versions?? i cant find any info on this mystery software lol


Don't know - haven't tried:

MemTweakIt_Win7-8-8-1_V20216.zip 3644k .zip file


----------



## Silent Scone

That be tight. You've got me wanting to play a bit more with the Kingston kit lol. Although I'm damn well sure it won't do CAS 14 anywhere near what your kit will.


----------



## thrgk

So I am changing my paste from artic silver, is pk-3 good?

How much should I apply to the 5960x? I feel like its to little but when i take the block off its spread all over the edges kind of. How many grams should I apply, i am getting a 5 gram bottle, so not sure.

I was gonna get Gelid Extreme, however i kinda like pk3 more


----------



## Agent-A01

PK-3 and gelic gc extreme and both excellent. Id rate those the top two ive tried.


----------



## Pikaru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tistou77*
> 
> 15-17-17-35-1T at 3200 for me, with my Platinum 3000 (1.355v)


+rep for those timings. Got 3200 C15 CR1 working


----------



## norcaljason

In playing with Memory, why not go tighter timings instead of overclocking?


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *norcaljason*
> 
> In playing with Memory, why not go tighter timings instead of overclocking?


 Most DDR4 IC will handle high freq with low volts... making it more suitable for high speed + daily use vs. tight timings which require 'higher than daily' voltages to stabilize.

ie- CL11 @ 3000mhz may need ~1.72v vs. CL15 @ 3333mhz may only need 1.54v

Overall a lot more applications will benefit from the increase in bandwidth.. couple that with the fact that cutting latency is as easy as raising uncore speed... and its not hard to see that its pretty useless to pursue tight timings vs. speed for daily use.


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> i ran realbench and aida64 for 30min and have been stable for 2 months. 0 bsod's


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> Most DDR4 IC will handle high freq with low volts... making it more suitable for high speed + daily use vs. tight timings which require 'higher than daily' voltages to stabilize.
> 
> ie- CL11 @ 3000mhz may need ~1.72v vs. CL15 @ 3333mhz may only need 1.54v
> 
> Overall a lot more applications will benefit from the increase in bandwidth.. couple that with the fact that cutting latency is as easy as raising uncore speed... and its not hard to see that its pretty useless to pursue tight timings vs. speed for daily use.


+1 for that.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> So I am changing my paste from artic silver, is pk-3 good?
> 
> How much should I apply to the 5960x? I feel like its to little but when i take the block off its spread all over the edges kind of. How many grams should I apply, i am getting a 5 gram bottle, so not sure.
> 
> I was gonna get Gelid Extreme, however i kinda like pk3 more


pk-3 is great stuff. TIM application methods are like a religion. IMO, best to use a small pea size dollop on the center of the IHS, then let the cooling block spread it as you tighten it down in a cross-wise manner. In this way you avoid any gaps in the TIM pad.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tistou77*


good timings

















Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Pikaru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> good timings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I caved and bought Aida64. I'll post my benchmarks results in a little.

Any one know why I'd pass the CPU, Cache, and Mem stability tests, but if I check all three plus FPU I fail in minutes? Does it just require more vcore?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pikaru*
> 
> I caved and bought Aida64. I'll post my benchmarks results in a little.
> 
> Any one know why I'd pass the CPU, Cache, and Mem stability tests, but if I check all three plus FPU I fail in minutes? Does it just require more vcore?


fpu test draws the most current. Up the vcore or Vin (assuming you have current set to 140%)


----------



## norcaljason

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> Most DDR4 IC will handle high freq with low volts... making it more suitable for high speed + daily use vs. tight timings which require 'higher than daily' voltages to stabilize.
> 
> ie- CL11 @ 3000mhz may need ~1.72v vs. CL15 @ 3333mhz may only need 1.54v
> 
> Overall a lot more applications will benefit from the increase in bandwidth.. couple that with the fact that cutting latency is as easy as raising uncore speed... and its not hard to see that its pretty useless to pursue tight timings vs. speed for daily use.


It's my understanding that with quad channel memory, bandwidth isn't an issue on Haswell e.


----------



## Silent Scone

Correct it's not an issue, but the platform is all about memory bandwidth.


----------



## sblantipodi

I switched my 5930K for another 5930K just to see if my old one was a bad overclocker
and I noticed the same behaviour on the new CPU.

My two 5930K can't do more than 4.2/4.3GHz @ 1.3V when in heavy load.

I noticed that LLC9 helps to get 4.3GHz stable, and to get it stable I need 1.92V vccin.
With 1.92V vccin and LLC9 I get up to 1.95V vvcin, is this a safe voltage for vccin?


----------



## Nizzen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *norcaljason*
> 
> It's my understanding that with quad channel memory, bandwidth isn't an issue on Haswell e.


No, we need 8Ghz cpuspeed


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> I switched my 5930K for another 5930K just to see if my old one was a bad overclocker
> and I noticed the same behaviour on the new CPU.
> 
> My two 5930K can't do more than 4.2/4.3GHz @ 1.3V when in heavy load.
> 
> I noticed that LLC9 helps to get 4.3GHz stable, and to get it stable I need 1.92V vccin.
> With 1.92V vccin and LLC9 I get up to 1.95V vvcin, is this a safe voltage for vccin?


Yeah i would say thats fine. For 4.5Ghz i use 1.255v core and 1.95v input voltage

@ 4.6Ghz i need 1.31vcore and input voltage @ 2.0v

And 4.7 Ghz i only tested when my ambient temps were around 5°c - 10°c so it might not be stable with normal ambient temps but i needed 1.39v for core and input voltage up to 2.05v


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Yeah i would say thats fine. For 4.5Ghz i use 1.255v core and 1.95v input voltage
> 
> @ 4.6Ghz i need 1.31vcore and input voltage @ 2.0v
> 
> And 4.7 Ghz i only tested when my ambient temps were around 5°c - 10°c so it might not be stable with normal ambient temps but i needed 1.39v for core and input voltage up to 2.05v


4.5GHz with 1.255v is very rare.
What software you use to test for stability?


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Yeah i would say thats fine. For 4.5Ghz i use 1.255v core and 1.95v input voltage
> 
> @ 4.6Ghz i need 1.31vcore and input voltage @ 2.0v
> 
> And 4.7 Ghz i only tested when my ambient temps were around 5°c - 10°c so it might not be stable with normal ambient temps but i needed 1.39v for core and input voltage up to 2.05v


Your chip sure loves that input voltage


----------



## Nizzen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> 4.5GHz with 1.255v is very rare.
> What software you use to test for stability?


Not here in Norway


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nizzen*
> 
> Not here in Norway













Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> 4.5GHz with 1.255v is very rare.
> What software you use to test for stability?


I use realbech, aida64, memtest, x264, cinebench, xtu, 3dmark, catzilla, unigine benchmarks, crysis 3, BF4 all the benchmarks you can think of and every other game you want to throw in there.









I dont use prime95 this chip will never see prime95 but if you want you can buy me another 5820k and ill run prime95 and show you the results.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> I use realbech, aida64, memtest, x264, cinebench, xtu, 3dmark, catzilla, unigine benchmarks, crysis 3, BF4 all the benchmarks you can think of and every other game you want to throw in there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dont use prime95 this chip will never see prime95 but if you want you can buy me another 5820k and ill run prime95 and show you the results.


lol - everything but p95! smart guy.


----------



## Pikaru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> I use realbech, aida64, memtest, x264, cinebench, xtu, 3dmark, catzilla, unigine benchmarks, crysis 3, BF4 all the benchmarks you can think of and every other game you want to throw in there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dont use prime95 this chip will never see prime95 but if you want you can buy me another 5820k and ill run prime95 and show you the results.


But... but... P95 or bust.









JK. I wouldn't dare touch it either, LOL. I'm already seeing temps spike to high 80s with Aida64 FPU.


----------



## djbordie

So i got my ddr4 ballistix 2400 to 2666 @ 1.35 with 12-12-12-30-1t

cant get er to boot on 2800

what is that software i see in your pics? memtest but in windows?

whats it called?

thank you


----------



## Frankz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djbordie*
> 
> So i got my ddr4 ballistix 2400 to 2666 @ 1.35 with 12-12-12-30-1t
> 
> cant get er to boot on 2800
> 
> what is that software i see in your pics? memtest but in windows?
> 
> whats it called?
> 
> thank you


It's called HCI Memtest
http://hcidesign.com/memtest/


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pikaru*
> 
> But... but... P95 or bust.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JK. I wouldn't dare touch it either, LOL. I'm already seeing temps spike to high 80s with Aida64 FPU.


Yeah - be careful of that solo test. It's a firebreather....
So, running aid64 floating point stress is a current load ~equivalent to p95.







. use it buried in the rest of the tests so you don't hammer the FPU in a non-real world manner.


----------



## Pikaru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Yeah - be careful of that solo test. It's a firebreather....
> So, running aid64 floating point stress is a current load ~equivalent to p95.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . use it buried in the rest of the tests so you don't hammer the FPU in a non-real world manner.


Oh no, what I really meant was FPU... with all those Aida64 tests. I've read about FPU only in Aida64. I think I'm happy with being unstable in Aida64 with FPU checked. If it's unchecked everything is stable. I don't do AVX or FMA or whatever it is that's supposed to simulate. ...at least I don't think I do. lol


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pikaru*
> 
> Oh no, what I really meant was FPU... with all those Aida64 tests. I've read about FPU only in Aida64. I think I'm happy with being unstable in Aida64 with FPU checked. If it's unchecked everything is stable. I don't do AVX or FMA or whatever it is that's supposed to simulate. ...at least I don't think I do. lol


strange - it should be stable with FPU checked.








from the ocn files...


----------



## Brhume

Hi again,

I'm new to OC as already told







.

X99-a + i5820k.

I followed the common recomendations:

In the UEFI BIOS, I just changed this:

*Sync all cores
*Multiplier to 45 (so 4.5Ghz on all cores)
*VCore now manually set to 1.275
*Enabled XMP profile for my 2400Mhz DDR4

Everything else in auto.

Ran ROG RealBench Stress test 30min => test passed.
Max t° (measured by RealTemp) reached on one of the cores: 74°C.

What should I do next ?

I can maybe push to 4.6GHz at 1.3v, but I'm on air cooling, not water.

What do you advice ?

Thank you


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brhume*
> 
> Hi again,
> 
> I'm new to OC as already told
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> X99-a + i5820k.
> 
> I followed the common recomendations:
> 
> In the UEFI BIOS, I just changed this:
> 
> *Sync all cores
> *Multiplier to 45 (so 4.5Ghz on all cores)
> *VCore now manually set to 1.275
> *Enabled XMP profile for my 2400Mhz DDR4
> 
> Everything else in auto.
> 
> Ran ROG RealBench Stress test 30min => test passed.
> Max t° (measured by RealTemp) reached on one of the cores: 74°C.
> 
> What should I do next ?
> 
> I can maybe push to 4.6GHz at 1.3v, but I'm on air cooling, not water.
> 
> What do you advice ?
> 
> Thank you


id keep it at 4.5Ghz since your on air and start palying games or what ever you do on your rig


----------



## Brhume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> id keep it at 4.5Ghz since your on air and start palying games or what ever you do on your rig


Thank you for your answer









Good guess: I'm already playing games on it







.

I'll stop the OC here, from what I read and you confirmed, 4.5 at 1.275 is near the best/max on air cooling.

Thanx again to all !


----------



## F4ze0ne

How long does RealBench need to run before an overclock can be declared stable?

I had an overclock that was fine for an hour during the stress test, but BSOD 3 hours into it.


----------



## Pikaru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> strange - it should be stable with FPU checked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> from the ocn files...


No idea. It doesn't BSOD or anything. Aida64 just detects hardware malfunction with FPU enabled within minutes.


----------



## Agent-A01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djbordie*
> 
> So i got my ddr4 ballistix 2400 to 2666 @ 1.35 with 12-12-12-30-1t
> 
> cant get er to boot on 2800
> 
> what is that software i see in your pics? memtest but in windows?
> 
> whats it called?
> 
> thank you


I have the same ram, am currently running 2933 at 12 11 13 27 1T 1.4v~.. Youll have to play with the VCCSA voltage, start around 1.05v~


----------



## litster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent-A01*
> 
> I have the same ram, am currently running 2933 at 12 11 13 27 1T 1.4v~.. Youll have to play with the VCCSA voltage, start around 1.05v~


Hi Agent-A01. I had mine running 2600 12-12-12-30 1T @1.36V but memtest has errors. Does your setup pass memtest? Thanks.


----------



## Agent-A01

I only did a quick test of 100% 12 instances of 1280mb and no errors, but after longer testing i had to raise tRP to 14, atm still testing.

For 2666 i ran 11,10,13,26 1T at 1.38~ or so iirc, tRP is the one that causes errors for me, try raising it(its the 3rd number in that set)


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Yeah i would say thats fine. For 4.5Ghz i use 1.255v core and 1.95v input voltage
> 
> @ 4.6Ghz i need 1.31vcore and input voltage @ 2.0v
> 
> And 4.7 Ghz i only tested when my ambient temps were around 5°c - 10°c so it might not be stable with normal ambient temps but i needed 1.39v for core and input voltage up to 2.05v


What LLC you use?
That vccin with LLC could be high


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pikaru*
> 
> No idea. It doesn't BSOD or anything. Aida64 just detects hardware malfunction with FPU enabled within minutes.


This means that your OC is not stable at all if not to surf the forum


----------



## xarot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F4ze0ne*
> 
> How long does RealBench need to run before an overclock can be declared stable?
> 
> I had an overclock that was fine for an hour during the stress test, but BSOD 3 hours into it.


As long as you are comfortable with and don't get crashes. As a rule of thumb I'd stress as long as I would keep my computer on in a single session, varying from at least 8 to 24 hours when stress testing. But this is just my methology.

If you got a crash then you most probably could crash anytime.


----------



## Woomack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent-A01*
> 
> I only did a quick test of 100% 12 instances of 1280mb and no errors, but after longer testing i had to raise tRP to 14, atm still testing.
> 
> For 2666 i ran 11,10,13,26 1T at 1.38~ or so iirc, tRP is the one that causes errors for me, try raising it(its the 3rd number in that set)


On my Microns too low tRCD was causing instability and above 3000 clock also CR1 ( but that was on MSI , I don't know if on ASUS will be also required ). I could run benchmarks @2666 11-10-13 or 12-10-13 but I had to set 12-12-13/12-13-13 ( depends from voltage ) to make it run stable. @2800 tRP 14 so something like 12-13-14 or 13-13-14.


----------



## Silent Scone

Is that with or without juicing the kits.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nizzen*
> 
> Not here in Norway


you can talk for you not for norway








asus says that only 20-25% of the CPU can do 4.5GHz with 1.3V, so really fewer CPUs an do 4.5GHz with 1.255V.





it all depends on what you mean for "I can do 4.5GHz with 1.255V",
if you the most intensive task you do with PC is playing with games and post this things on forums I can believe it.

install AiSuite, enable AVX test and run the auto OC with a maxium of 1.3V than give me the result.
do a video if you can


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F4ze0ne*
> 
> How long does RealBench need to run before an overclock can be declared stable?
> 
> I had an overclock that was fine for an hour during the stress test, but BSOD 3 hours into it.


real bench can't say anything about stability...
it can say that your PC doesn't crash when "handbraking" one video and rendering one scenes, nothing more.

you can pass 12 hours of real bench and crash after 5 minutes of gaming.

this tests worth really few.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> My concoction for stability on this platform seems to be 2 hours of realbench, 2 hours of Aida64, and one pass through of IBT on maximum.


I like this approach. Linpack is a good test.
What version of IBT do you use? What is considered maximum and how many time requires one pass of IBT?

thanks.


----------



## xarot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> asus says that only 20-25% of the CPU can do 4.5GHz with 1.3V, so really fewer CPUs an do 4.5GHz with 1.255V.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it all depends on what you mean for "I can do 4.5GHz with 1.255V",
> if you the most intensive task you do with PC is playing with games and post this things on forums I can believe it.


I would take that only as a baseline not the absolute truth. Most probably Asus has tested some ES CPUs and many times during the life of the products some early or late batches could be much better or much worse.

It's also much about how you say it...I can say I can do 4.8 GHz at 1.377 V, but that's only CPU-Z validation, nothing more.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xarot*
> 
> It's also much about how you say it...I can say I can do 4.8 GHz at 1.377 V, but that's only CPU-Z validation, nothing more.


This is what most people do here.


----------



## Train Wreck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> real bench can't say anything about stability...
> it can say that your PC doesn't crash when "handbraking" one video and rendering one scenes, nothing more.
> 
> you can pass 12 hours of real bench and crash after 5 minutes of gaming.
> 
> this tests worth really few.


I can run AIDA for 6 hours, IBT(stress level standard) for 5 times, Realbench benchmarking, without one booger, but if I run the stress test part of Realbench, it usually crashes at the end of a 15 minute test.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Train Wreck*
> 
> I can run AIDA for 6 hours, IBT(stress level standard) for 5 times, Realbench benchmarking, without one booger, but if I run the stress test part of Realbench, it usually crashes at the end of a 15 minute test.


this is the proof that it doesn't exist a software that can say if your PC is quite stable.

IBT, LinX or Prime95 is the best way to see if the PC is not stable in 10 minutes every other methods requires hours or days.
Pass this tests does not mean that the system is stable but at least it check errors fast.


----------



## Pikaru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> This means that your OC is not stable at all if not to surf the forum


Says you. It's stable enough to where it handles what i do daily.

That's what matters right? Others have put hours into stress testing with the programs you claim to be the best (p95, linx, ibt) only to find out that it isn't stable in their everyday tasks.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Guys what the best of this mobo with 5820k cpu

Asus X99-A Intel X99

GIGABYTE GA-X99-GAMING 5

GIGABYTE GA-X99-UD5

?? for me prefer asus brand but maby somthing butter

i will use the 5820k + 16gb + gtx 970 sli


----------



## djbordie

i have
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Guys what the best of this mobo with 5820k cpu
> 
> Asus X99-A Intel X99
> 
> GIGABYTE GA-X99-GAMING 5
> 
> GIGABYTE GA-X99-UD5
> 
> ?? for me prefer asus brand but maby somthing butter
> 
> i will use the 5820k + 16gb + gtx 970 sli


loaded question...

I have read amazing things with that basic asus x99 board. but compared to ud4/ud5/gaming5 not much difference.
i looked at the front of this page and say many asus users posting crazy overclocks, but also gigabyte users has really high overclocks as well.
i know cpu is important there but id say either are fine.

make sure the board is proper 12 phase.
and has the feature set you need. those boards are all fantastic.
but some have certain elements marketed towards certain types.
I like the UD series, because they have served me well in the past and are marketed as being tough and durable.
the ud3 doesnt have the same power phase as the ud4, but the ud4/ud5 are the same. ud5 just has some more useless junk imo.

i got the ud4 because its cheap as dirt, has 12phase power and is built like a bomb shelter.
it has the basics, but i didnt need anything fancy. Although it does have the wifi slot and OK for double gpu only. i dont think triple or quad is possible, or maybe triple is fine but quad isnt...i never need more than one gpu.

i got the ud4 and 5820k easily to 4.6 ghz. (good silicone lottery though)

was getting 75 fps in arma3 last night on a 60/80 person server on ultra LOL, couldnt believe my eyes, needless to say im really tired today.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> I like this approach. Linpack is a good test.
> What version of IBT do you use? What is considered maximum and how many time requires one pass of IBT?
> 
> thanks.


Man, blast from the past! You're really taking the time to read everything. My opinions have changed since then. Aida seems worthless after learning how much more difficult realbech is. The only thing I'd keep Aida for is the cache only stress test.

I think 4 hours of realbench is all you would need to determine core stability on this platform. But I know you like to really burn things in sblantipodi. If you have to, try using linx 0.6.5 with maximum memory, pass 3 times. Nothing would ever come close to that amount of heat in normal use.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djbordie*
> 
> i have
> loaded question...
> 
> I have read amazing things with that basic asus x99 board. but compared to ud4/ud5/gaming5 not much difference.
> i looked at the front of this page and say many asus users posting crazy overclocks, but also gigabyte users has really high overclocks as well.
> i know cpu is important there but id say either are fine.
> 
> make sure the board is proper 12 phase.
> and has the feature set you need. those boards are all fantastic.
> but some have certain elements marketed towards certain types.
> I like the UD series, because they have served me well in the past and are marketed as being tough and durable.
> the ud3 doesnt have the same power phase as the ud4, but the ud4/ud5 are the same. ud5 just has some more useless junk imo.
> 
> i got the ud4 because its cheap as dirt, has 12phase power and is built like a bomb shelter.
> it has the basics, but i didnt need anything fancy. Although it does have the wifi slot and OK for double gpu only. i dont think triple or quad is possible, or maybe triple is fine but quad isnt...i never need more than one gpu.
> 
> i got the ud4 and 5820k easily to 4.6 ghz. (good silicone lottery though)
> 
> was getting 75 fps in arma3 last night on a 60/80 person server on ultra LOL, couldnt believe my eyes, needless to say im really tired today.


Thanks for that info









my fav brand is asus but it have 12 phase ? or ??

my aim for 4.2ghz or 4.5ghz im coming from 4790k @4.6ghz +asus vii hero +16gb ram but i need 6 core


----------



## djbordie

google man, no idea which are which. but i bet the asus is 12phase too.

if its in ur budget go asus, if not go gigabyte ud5.

wanna trade 4790k for my 5820k lottery winner? lol


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> Man, blast from the past! You're really taking the time to read everything. My opinions have changed since then. Aida seems worthless after learning how much more difficult realbech is. The only thing I'd keep Aida for is the cache only stress test.
> 
> I think 4 hours of realbench is all you would need to determine core stability on this platform. But I know you like to really burn things in sblantipodi. If you have to, try using linx 0.6.5 with maximum memory, pass 3 times. Nothing would ever come close to that amount of heat in normal use.


I haven't read everthing, your post come up from a google search.
I don't use realbench anymore, I have passed 5 hours of it and than crashed after 10 minutes of far cry 4









realbench is as worthless than aida


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djbordie*
> 
> google man, no idea which are which. but i bet the asus is 12phase too.
> 
> if its in ur budget go asus, if not go gigabyte ud5.
> 
> wanna trade 4790k for my 5820k lottery winner? lol


I will get the asus with 5820k and G.SKILL Ripjaws 4 series 16GB (4 x 4GB) DDR4 2133

thats enough for me with quad core i dont like cpu usage in battlfield 4 hit 70% with single gtx 970 what will happen after add another gtx 970


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> I haven't read everthing, your post come up from a google search.
> I don't use realbench anymore, I have passed 5 hours of it and than crashed after 10 minutes of far cry 4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> realbench is as worthless than aida


I can play far cry 4 at 1.2V 4.5GHz without problems, but realbench requires 1.275V to be stable.


----------



## djbordie

dont forget to check the crucial el cheapo.

g.skill 2133 are more for looks

you can get more performance out of the 2400 mhz crucial's than 2133 g.skill.

aparently the crucial no frills 2133 can do 2400/2666 with no effort.
the 2400 can easily do 2666 with really low timings and even higher for some.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pikaru*
> 
> No idea. It doesn't BSOD or anything. Aida64 just detects hardware malfunction with FPU enabled within minutes.


but it's okay without FPU - right? If so, it's either vcore, Vin or power limit (set to 140% - right?).


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> I can play far cry 4 at 1.2V 4.5GHz without problems, but realbench requires 1.275V to be stable.


I really doubt at 4.5GHz @ 1.2V


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djbordie*
> 
> dont forget to check the crucial el cheapo.
> 
> g.skill 2133 are more for looks
> 
> you can get more performance out of the 2400 mhz crucial's than 2133 g.skill.
> 
> aparently the crucial no frills 2133 can do 2400/2666 with no effort.
> the 2400 can easily do 2666 with really low timings and even higher for some.


Gskill only for ddr4 here no any other brand

is gskill good for oc ? can i get 2400 from this 2133 ?


----------



## djbordie

you certainly can get 2400 from 2133 g skill.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> I really doubt at 4.5GHz @ 1.2V


Seriously. I can cinebench 4.5 @ 1.175V.


----------



## BakerMan1971

Definitely doable with a golden chip, my chip does 4.3GHz at 1.25V with a little VCCIN tweak.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djbordie*
> 
> you certainly can get 2400 from 2133 g skill.


Thats good 2400mhz ddr4


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> Seriously. I can cinebench 4.5 @ 1.175V.


ok


----------



## Pikaru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> but it's okay without FPU - right? If so, it's either vcore, Vin or power limit (set to 140% - right?).


I'm sure I set power limit to that. I'll try input. I think it's at 1.92 llc 8.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pikaru*
> 
> I'm sure I set power limit to that. I'll try input. I think it's at 1.92 llc 8.


llc 8? for what frequency and vcore?


----------



## Pikaru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> llc 8? for what frequency and vcore?


4.7ghz at 1.36v


----------



## Silent Scone

I'm fully stable at 4.4Ghz with 1.2v on vcore, have been since day one, just prefer to use 1.25 strap for 3000. There probably are a few chips that will do 4.5Ghz with that voltage. That's how a lot of them bin them on HW-Bot into what to keep and what not. 4.4 at 1.2v keep, 4.5 at 1.2v golden, less ...throw it away


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I'm fully stable at 4.4Ghz with 1.2v on vcore, have been since day one, just prefer to use 1.25 strap for 3000. There probably are a few chips that will do 4.5Ghz with that voltage. That's how a lot of them bin them on HW-Bot into what to keep and what not. 4.4 at 1.2v keep, 4.5 at 1.2v golden, less ...throw it away


But at the same time, I can't get 4.7 100% stable. It's a pity.

4.5
Cinebench- 1.175V
Aida64 (2 hours)- 1.2V
Realbench (2 hours)- 1.275V

Does anyone else need a ton more voltage for realbench, or is it just me?


----------



## xarot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> Man, blast from the past! You're really taking the time to read everything. My opinions have changed since then. Aida seems worthless after learning how much more difficult realbech is. The only thing I'd keep Aida for is the cache only stress test.
> 
> I think 4 hours of realbench is all you would need to determine core stability on this platform. But I know you like to really burn things in sblantipodi. If you have to, try using linx 0.6.5 with maximum memory, pass 3 times. Nothing would ever come close to that amount of heat in normal use.


I have found that LinX 0.6.5 doesn't work properly for me on X99 when I use maximum memory with it, on X79 it works as it should. If I use all mem on my Hw-E, I get high disk usage probably by constant swapping and the performance drops significantly. When I use 12288 MB it works as it should. On Ivy I have 32 GB RAM though, on X99 I have 16 GB.

Anyone else seen this?

On a side note, LinX has had some bugs on older chipsets too, on X58/Rampage III Extreme you'd get very low GFlops if you used HT with over 9216 MB RAM (if you had 12 GB or more). Strange, or bugged...


----------



## DNMock

Just picked up a new 5930K, Mobo should be here tomorrow.

Overclocking these bad boys the same as 4790K sans the frequency? Like, keep it under 1.4 volts 24/7, Uncore O/C generally worthless, operating temp around the 70* mark for general usage under load 80* for benchmark or lower. etc. etc. ?

Looks like around 4.6 is the line on these kinda like a good 4790K topped out around 5.0, that about right?

Anyone seen any quality temp improvements from lapping or de-lidding or is that not really worth it here?

Finally, EK is suggesting using the J3 jet plate on their supremacy evo blocks. Since the 5930K is a 6 core and not an 8 core, is that the best bet still or is J2 or J1 gonna work better?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Guys i have qustion about lga 2011-e3

i have noctua D14 its comptitable with lga 2011 is the lga 2011-e3 the same or ??


----------



## HyperC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Guys i have qustion about lga 2011-e3
> 
> i have noctua D14 its comptitable with lga 2011 is the lga 2011-e3 the same or ??


cooler should work just make sure you check for clearance issues


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyperC*
> 
> cooler should work just make sure you check for clearance issues


Thats good just check the website and say no problem


----------



## devilhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> But at the same time, I can't get 4.7 100% stable. It's a pity.
> 
> 4.5
> Cinebench- 1.175V
> Aida64 (2 hours)- 1.2V
> Realbench (2 hours)- 1.275V
> 
> Does anyone else need a ton more voltage for realbench, or is it just me?


yes, for me to








Realbench is best for core test, i think for 98% people will pc stable, if they will run 1h with max memory.
And the guy with the name "sblantipodi" spread misinformation all the time with his prime95, IBT, LinX is the best for haswell-e.....and the Realbench is not good enough for haswell-e...
Asus guys clearly said, that with overclocked haswell-e is not recomended run your favorite test, and they have created perfect stability program Asus Realbench!
I think that they understand much more than you, so enough to spread misinformation!


----------



## Pikaru




----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> you can talk for you not for norway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asus says that only 20-25% of the CPU can do 4.5GHz with 1.3V, so really fewer CPUs an do 4.5GHz with 1.255V.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it all depends on what you mean for "I can do 4.5GHz with 1.255V",
> if you the most intensive task you do with PC is playing with games and post this things on forums I can believe it.
> 
> install AiSuite, enable AVX test and run the auto OC with a maxium of 1.3V than give me the result.
> do a video if you can


Ive used ai suite and with 1.26v it will auto overclock to 4.5GHZ sometimes 4.5Ghz with some cores at 4.6Ghz


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pikaru*
> 
> 4.7ghz at 1.36v


but can't last thru AID64 stress test? erm...


----------



## sblantipodi

Hi,
with the new 5930K I have seen for the first time a BSOD "Memory Management".

I know that my RAM can do 2666MHz cas 13 because the old CPU handle that setting without problem,
could it be related to low VCSSA?

Is it happened to someone here?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> But at the same time, I can't get 4.7 100% stable. It's a pity.
> 
> 4.5
> Cinebench- 1.175V
> Aida64 (2 hours)- 1.2V
> Realbench (2 hours)- 1.275V
> 
> Does anyone else need a ton more voltage for realbench, or is it just me?


yeah realbench does needs a lot of voltage to pass


----------



## Nizzen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> Hi,
> with the new 5930K I have seen for the first time a BSOD "Memory Management".
> 
> I know that my RAM can do 2666MHz cas 13 because the old CPU handle that setting without problem,
> could it be related to low VCSSA?
> 
> Is it happened to someone here?


Maybe you should reconsider using Linx and prime?


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> Hi,
> with the new 5930K I have seen for the first time a BSOD "Memory Management".
> 
> I know that my RAM can do 2666MHz cas 13 because the old CPU handle that setting without problem,
> could it be related to low VCSSA?
> 
> Is it happened to someone here?


Yes, this is VCCSA.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nizzen*
> 
> Maybe you should reconsider using Linx and prime?


I never used linx 0.6.5
It smashes my CPU even at very low voltage. That test is really too much.
Prime95 28.x is good to see if an OC is quite stable. Just ten minutes no more.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> Yes, this is VCCSA.


Thank you. Raising it a bit.
Could it be something else apart vcssa?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Guys qustion about the mobo asus x99-a

no other mobo from asus here just the x99-a is this mobo good for 5820k and mid oc ? 4.5ghz if good chip ?

what about sli gtx 970 in this mobo ?


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> Thank you. Raising it a bit.
> Could it be something else apart vcssa?


Im 90% sure it's VCCSA, since you said the memory was working on your other CPU.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> Im 90% sure it's VCCSA, since you said the memory was working on your other CPU.


Rep+ for the helpful answer


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> yeah realbench does needs a lot of voltage to pass


I can realbench at 4.5GHz at 1.3v on the newer CPU.


----------



## F4ze0ne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Guys qustion about the mobo asus x99-a
> 
> no other mobo from asus here just the x99-a is this mobo good for 5820k and mid oc ? 4.5ghz if good chip ?
> 
> what about sli gtx 970 in this mobo ?


Great board. I'm still working on finding a good voltage for 4.5ghz. Only crashes I've had is benching while figuring this out.

Sli 970 will be fine, I'm running 2 cards also and they run much hotter than 970s.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F4ze0ne*
> 
> Great board. I'm still working on finding a good voltage for 4.5ghz. Only crashes I've had is benching while figuring this out.
> 
> Sli 970 will be fine, I'm running 2 cards also and they run much hotter than 970s.


Thank you for info

i see you have the mobo what about sound and netwoork ?? is all good or theres problem ?


----------



## LiveOrDie

I'm picking up a 5960x tomorrow on the cheap only problem is it has no invoice i read intel will still cover its warranty as long as the numbers on the top are visible can any one confirm?


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LiveOrDie*
> 
> I'm picking up a 5960x tomorrow on the cheap only problem is it has no invoice i read intel will still cover its warranty as long as the numbers on the top are visible can any one confirm?


Yeah, I don't think Intel asks for an invoice normally. Last time I did an RMA they only asked for the batch number.


----------



## LiveOrDie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> Yeah, I don't think Intel asks for an invoice normally. Last time I did an RMA they only asked for the batch number.


Thanks just wasn't sure never RMA a CPU before cheers.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LiveOrDie*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> Yeah, I don't think Intel asks for an invoice normally. Last time I did an RMA they only asked for the batch number.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks just wasn't sure never RMA a CPU before cheers.
Click to expand...

they dont care as long as the batch is valid


----------



## F4ze0ne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Thank you for info
> 
> i see you have the mobo what about sound and netwoork ?? is all good or theres problem ?


You'd definitely get better sound from a sound card, but it's working good enough for the average user. I've also had no network issues from the Intel GB Lan in games and surfing.

Basically, I've had few issues if any with what's been provided on the board. Most of the problems were in the bios, which could have to do with hardware I have hooked up.


----------



## LiveOrDie

Does the 5960x run much hotter than a 5930K at the same voltage as im on my limits in summer on 1.3v.


----------



## xarot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LiveOrDie*
> 
> Does the 5960x run much hotter than a 5930K at the same voltage as im on my limits in summer on 1.3v.


I haven't got a 5930K, but between 4960X and 5960X the difference at worst is like comparing an chip of ice to a fireball.









On light load not that much.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> Yeah, I don't think Intel asks for an invoice normally. Last time I did an RMA they only asked for the batch number.


what was the reason why you asked for the RMA?








bad overclocker?


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xarot*
> 
> I haven't got a 5930K, but between 4960X and 5960X the difference at worst is like comparing an chip of ice to a fireball.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On light load not that much.


who is the fireball?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> what was the reason why you asked for the RMA?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bad overclocker?


You can not get a RMA because a cpu does not overclock good.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> who is the fireball?


The 5960x. what else could he possibly be talking about. ???


----------



## Silent Scone

Of course not. With the tuning plan you can simply claim that the chip requires more voltage for stock to insinuate degradation, they've got no problems with that. But for simple warranty the chip has to be faulty, and if you made similar claims I'm fairly certain they will test the chip and you'd get the same one back lol.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> You can not get a RMA because a cpu does not overclock good.


You don't need to tell them the correct reason


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> You don't need to tell them the correct reason


What dont you get dude ? it's the wrong thing to do you dont do that.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> What dont you get dude ? it's the wrong thing to do you dont do that.


I haven't done that, I simply bought another PC for my company but I know that there are people that do that.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Of course not. With the tuning plan you can simply claim that the chip requires more voltage for stock to insinuate degradation, they've got no problems with that. But for simple warranty the chip has to be faulty, and if you made similar claims I'm fairly certain they will test the chip and you'd get the same one back lol.


if i worked for intel and read a rma request that said that i would deny it in a heartbeat.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> what was the reason why you asked for the RMA?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bad overclocker?


I had a Z68 board die and take the cpu down with it.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> I had a Z68 board die and take the cpu down with it.


RIP


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> Yeah, I don't think Intel asks for an invoice normally. Last time I did an RMA they only asked for the batch number.


Sorry for quoting an older post, just wanted to add that it might different depending on your country.

I did had to give a proof of purchase when I wanted to use my Intel tuning plan for my 4930K.


----------



## thrgk

While testing with aida64, it said warning hardware failure detected and stopped the test, does this point to ram or cache? Is there a stress test for cache only?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> While testing with aida64, it said warning hardware failure detected and stopped the test, does this point to ram or cache? Is there a stress test for cache only?


what test were you running, what aspect of OC are you working on? (try to OC one aspect of the architecture at a time, eg bus, core, then cache, then ram.)


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> what test were you running, what aspect of OC are you working on? (try to OC one aspect of the architecture at a time, eg bus, core, then cache, then ram.)


cache mostly. As ram I have at 1.375v for 2800mhz at 2-15-15-15-35


----------



## Agent-A01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> cache mostly. As ram I have at 1.375v for 2800mhz at 2-15-15-15-35


You shouldnt need that much voltage for those timings and speed.


----------



## thrgk

I know but no matter what I use I cannot oc the ram any. My ram kit is a 2666 1.2 cas 15 . I'd like 2800 and tighter timings if possible but what should I set my vvccsa and vccio to? Maybe set ram to 1.3 and make frequency 2800 and only tighten the 2t to 1t?


----------



## Silent Scone

He might well do though.


----------



## thrgk

Ok just tried 2800 and only tightened 1t I used 1.3v leaving vccio and vvccsa on auto and won't even post


----------



## Agent-A01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Ok just tried 2800 and only tightened 1t I used 1.3v leaving vccio and vvccsa on auto and won't even post


Youll have to play with the system agent voltage.. Try 1.05, work up/down from there. Usually no post is directly related to that voltage.. Also wont hurt to raise VTTDR voltage to like .675v and VCCIO to 1.08~ from 1.05

Also might try 2933, the 100:133 ratio seems to be easier on the IMC.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> cache mostly. As ram I have at 1.375v for 2800mhz at 2-15-15-15-35


the right guys are helping... but forget any settings or voltages from your MSI mobo and start fresh.


----------



## thrgk

At 100:133 I should set my ram like to 1866 right wince it'd be 13th 18th correct ?


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> but forget any settings or voltages from your MSI mobo and start fresh.


Hello

May also want to update your sig to reflect the ASUS board. Might get more help. At least from me.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Sorry for quoting an older post, just wanted to add that it might different depending on your country.
> 
> I did had to give a proof of purchase when I wanted to use my Intel tuning plan for my 4930K.


I was referring to a plain old RMA, not under a tuning plan. But you're right, it could vary by country.


----------



## thrgk

I don't think it will oc. I tried 2933 at auto timings on all with 1.08 vccio and 1.05 vvccsa 1.35 dram and doesn't post hmm

Using 22 21 21 2t and 44 doesn't post either


----------



## Agent-A01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> I don't think it will oc. I tried 2933 at auto timings on all with 1.08 vccio and 1.05 vvccsa 1.35 dram and doesn't post hmm


Keep playing with vccsa. Up to 1.15 is fine. Lots of cpus have sweet spots, ie some chips wont post with too high of vcssa or too low, ie yours could need .98.

I had the same problem to, till i found out the right system agent voltage.

As a last resort, you could try 125 strap, it posted instantly on 3000 whereas 100 strap wouldnt.


----------



## thrgk

No boot on .98 or 1.15 lol


----------



## thrgk

If I use 125 and set cpu multi to 44 and cache 42 does it take into account the 125 or do I need to? Same for ram ?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> I don't think it will oc. I tried 2933 at auto timings on all with 1.08 vccio and 1.05 vvccsa 1.35 dram and doesn't post hmm
> 
> Using 22 21 21 2t and 44 doesn't post either


cas above 17 may not be a valid number. Praz or Raja would know.

I'm assuming you set everything to stock and it runs fine, and is stable? (before any OC?)


----------



## Agent-A01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> No boot on .98 or 1.15 lol


Like i said you HAVE to play around with it.. Ie, try these. 8, .85, .89, .93., .98, .105 etc

When doing this, use MEMOK button on mobo.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> If I use 125 and set cpu multi to 44 and cache 42 does it take into account the 125 or do I need to? Same for ram ?


Ram will be unaffected, but youll have to change the multiplier, ie 36x125=4.5ghz
At 44 it will be 5.5ghz


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> cas above 17 may not be a valid number. Praz or Raja would know.
> 
> I'm assuming you set everything to stock and it runs fine, and is stable? (before any OC?)


Yea fine at stock


----------



## thrgk

.8 .85 .9 still no boot will try thr other voltages and see


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent-A01*
> 
> Like i said you HAVE to play around with it.. Ie, try these. 8, .85, .89, .93., .98, .105 etc
> 
> When doing this, use MEMOK button on mobo.
> Ram will be unaffected, but youll have to change the multiplier, ie 36x125=4.5ghz
> At 44 it will be 5.5ghz


Tried .8 to 1.15 in .05 increments and no luck. I can't believe it cannot do 2800 must be me


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Tried .8 to 1.15 in .05 increments and no luck. I can't believe it cannot do 2800 must be me


what strap/bclk? 127 or something for 2800?


----------



## thrgk

no I am at 100, I tried 125 as well.

Shouldnt my kit be able to do 2800 mhz or not necesarily ?

Seems weird


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> no I am at 100, I tried 125 as well.
> 
> Shouldnt my kit be able to do 2800 mhz or not necesarily ?
> 
> Seems weird


It might sound silly, but some frequencies are harder than others to achieve, you may well struggle with 2800mhz, but 3000 could be easier, what have you got set for fast boot, fast cold boot and DDR training set to, and have you set you eventual voltages.


----------



## thrgk

All that fast boot is default I didn't change it. Eventual.voltage I set to 1.35


----------



## moorhen2

Looks like you have the same ram as me, are they blue or red. ??


----------



## thrgk

Red


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Red


Have you tried 2750mhz, 1.25v stock timings, SA on Auto, Asus Auto rules are pretty good on this board, worth a try.


----------



## thrgk

Sure I'll give it a try. Is that using 100 strap?


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Sure I'll give it a try. Is that using 100 strap?


125 strap, ratio 100:100


----------



## thrgk

Cache is effected by strap to right ? So if I'm at 4400 core 42 cache I'd want 125 strap 35 multi and 33 cache correct ? And ram isn't effected sk set ram to 2750?


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Cache is effected by strap to right ? So if I'm at 4400 core 42 cache I'd want 125 strap 35 multi and 33 cache correct ? And ram isn't effected sk set ram to 2750?


If I were you, default core and cache while tweaking the memory, takes them out of the equation first. But yes cache is affected by the strap.


----------



## thrgk

So just set cache and core on auto ? With 125 strap


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> So just set cache and core on auto ? With 125 strap


Correct, 100:100 ratio, and 2750 frequency, SA auto for now.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Tried .8 to 1.15 in .05 increments and no luck. I can't believe it cannot do 2800 must be me


what strap/bclk? 127 or something for 2800?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> no I am at 100, I tried 125 as well.
> 
> Shouldnt my kit be able to do 2800 mhz or not necesarily ?
> 
> Seems weird


2800 is not 125... Use 16GB (4x4 - right?) in bios, set the strap to 125, ram to 2666. increase BCLK until the ram speed is 2800. Adjust multipliers back to give you the cpu abd cache freq you KNOW works at the set voltage. in the dram page, add 1 or 2 to the SPD for 2666 for cas, increase the next two timings by th4e same margin. set 1T and all else on auto. Set vdimm to 1.35V. then rock!


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> what strap/bclk? 127 or something for 2800?
> 2800 is not 125... Use 16GB (4x4 - right?) in bios, set the strap to 125, ram to 2666. increase BCLK until the ram speed is 2800. Adjust multipliers back to give you the cpu abd cache freq you KNOW works at the set voltage. in the dram page, add 1 or 2 to the SPD for 2666 for cas, increase the next two timings by th4e same margin. set 1T and all else on auto. Set vdimm to 1.35V. then rock!


Listen to this man, he knows his stuff.


----------



## ktoonsez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> I know but no matter what I use I cannot oc the ram any. My ram kit is a 2666 1.2 cas 15 . I'd like 2800 and tighter timings if possible but what should I set my vvccsa and vccio to? Maybe set ram to 1.3 and make frequency 2800 and only tighten the 2t to 1t?


It is all luck of the draw on the RAM (at least my feelings) so dont feel bad, here is what I bought and I am running into the exact same issue as you:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231802

It will not OC to 3100, 3200, 3300, or 3400 (stock XMP is 3000) no matter what I do. It will also not accept a 1T either unless I go to 2800Mhz (under clocking the RAM). Cant wait to see if you actually get it going.


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> what strap/bclk? 127 or something for 2800?
> 2800 is not 125... Use 16GB (4x4 - right?) in bios, set the strap to 125, ram to 2666. increase BCLK until the ram speed is 2800. Adjust multipliers back to give you the cpu abd cache freq you KNOW works at the set voltage. in the dram page, add 1 or 2 to the SPD for 2666 for cas, increase the next two timings by th4e same margin. set 1T and all else on auto. Set vdimm to 1.35V. then rock!


Ok so I know 1.24 vcore at 4400 and
4200 cache at 1.27v cache voltage works .

So set strap to 125 dram to 2666 timings to 17 17 17 1t and leave 35?

Set the multi to 35 and cache to 33 which gives me little less then 4400/4200 and set dram voltage and eventual dram to 1.35?

Leave vvccsa and vccio auto ?

I mess anything up?

Thanks so much


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Ok so I know 1.24 vcore at 4400 and
> 4200 cache at 1.27v cache voltage works .
> 
> So set strap to 125 dram to 2666 timings to 17 17 17 1t and leave 35?
> 
> Set the multi to 35 and cache to 33 which gives me little less then 4400/4200 and set dram voltage and *eventual dram to 1.35*?
> 
> Leave vvccsa and vccio auto ?
> 
> I mess anything up?
> 
> Thanks so much


set the first 3 timings exactly to the specification for 2666 you can see this on the tools page "Asus SPD info". the set 1 as the command rate, all other ram settings on Auto.
leave eventual vdimm on auto, just use the main page voltage setting. After you reach 2800 from 2666 you will need to lower core and cache multiplier to get back to ~4.4/4.2 GHz core/cache. adjust the first 3 timings as posted earlier.

EDIT: try 2666 with bclk or 2750 and increase bclk. select the one which is next lower in the drop down menu for ram freq with strap 125 selected. then do the bclk thing.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moorhen2*
> 
> Listen to this man, he knows his stuff.


erm... not really.


----------



## thrgk

No post with the following settings
















woops i forgot to change dram voltage to 1.35







let me try again
This is my ram http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231797


----------



## thrgk

Nope with those settings and dram at 1.35 not even posting


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Nope with those settings and dram at 1.35 not even posting


okay - one more time... you did not enter the cas and 2 other timings like i posted... only 35? and you have changed settings that you should not. Set rampage tweak mode 2, that kit will do 2800c16. set 16, 18, 18 ALL else on auto except for command rate @ 1. set vdimm to 1.365V this time.

you gotta enterr the settings as I post... else, ... no post, lol.

also - why did you set PLL selection to Lc?? just leave these on auto. Actually, just chenge the least number you need to.

use these bios pictures as a guide:

46c43m3200adaptive.zip 4363k .zip file


put a usb key in a slot and when in bios hit F12 on bios pages (scroll where needed) do every page and submenu. the picts will be on the stick. select all, right click "send to" > compressed zip folder. post that zip file here


----------



## thrgk

sorry I am not good at knowing the ram timings lol.

So should I just set to mode 2 then, dont change anything other then setting T to 1T?

With mode 2 should I still be on strap 125?

Based on the picture below, from top to bottom what should my numbers be, currently for 2666 they are 15 15 15 35 2



Sorry about my noobishness


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> sorry I am not good at knowing the ram timings lol.
> 
> So should I just set to mode 2 then, dont change anything other then setting T to 1T?
> 
> With mode 2 should I still be on strap 125?
> 
> Based on the picture below, from top to bottom what should my numbers be, currently for 2666 they are 15 15 15 35 2
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry about my noobishness


mode 2 can be used on any strap, it ram related. (and described in the manual).

exactly as I listed before: 16 18 18 auto (or 44) 1 auto (default from clrcmos) for all else on that bios page eh - for 2800!

if you are using 2666, go back, shut down, clrcmos and load the 2666 XMP or enter 15 15 15 *40* 1 AUTO


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> mode 2 can be used on any strap, it ram related. (and described in the manual).
> 
> exactly as I listed before: 16 18 18 auto (or 44) 1 auto (default from clrcmos) for all else on that bios page.


Ok gotcha, so Mode 2 and those timings are the same thing, or set to mode 2, and then enter those timings as well?

Ill test it out in a few,

Thanks for the assis!

Ah I see, mode 2 then change timings as well, I thought it was a preset lol


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Ok gotcha, so Mode 2 and those timings are the same thing, or set to mode 2, and then enter those timings as well?
> 
> Ill test it out in a few,
> 
> Thanks for the assis!


you were trying for 2800, then use the cas 16 timings I posted. for 2666, use the XMP!

bro - go slow and read the guide in the OP of *this thread*


----------



## thrgk

I know you will think I'm crazy but at 100 strap 2800 using 16 18 18 auto 1t (tried 2t also ) rest on auto and 1.37 dram no post. Think I capped out on ram.

Tried using 125 strap also. So we'd


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> I know you will think I'm crazy but at 100 strap 2800 using 16 18 18 auto 1t (tried 2t also ) rest on auto and 1.37 dram no post. Think I capped out on ram.
> 
> Tried using 125 strap also. So we'd


wait what - 2800 on 100? yup - that won't post, you read my post above right? (it's not a good memory setting for that strap. you need to use 125+bclk adjustment). mY 2800 KIT xmp SETS 125 STRAP AND 127-SOMETHING BCLk (oops cap lock). I can't sheck cause I'm using a 3000 kit ATM. At this point just set your ram to 2666 c15 and get a solid overclock. you can come back to memory later.

it's bclk 127 and a fraction. just keep doing "Shift +" from 125 strap until the ram is at 2800 in the report at the top of that bios screen.


----------



## ktoonsez

@Jpmboy:

If you got any pointers for me I would love to here them on my kit (link below).

Scenario 1. I have never got it to even post with a 100 strap at 3000Mhz for RAM. Tried all kinds of voltage adjustments to VCCSA, RAM. Adjusted RAM timings all the way to 19-19-19-40 2T.
Scenario 2. With 125 strap I have never got it to even post with anything higher than 3000Mhz for RAM. Again tried voltage on VCCSA, RAM.

Any insite would be great.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231802


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> wait what - 2800 on 100? yup - that won't post, you read my post above right? (it's not a good memory setting for that strap. you need to use 125+bclk adjustment). mY 2800 KIT xmp SETS 125 STRAP AND 127-SOMETHING BCLk (oops cap lock). I can't sheck cause I'm using a 3000 kit ATM. At this point just set your ram to 2666 c15 and get a solid overclock. you can come back to memory later.
> 
> it's bclk 127 and a fraction. just keep doing "Shift +" from 125 strap until the ram is at 2800 in the report at the top of that bios screen.


Ah I tried 127 cause it got me to like 2794mhz I didn't know I could do fractions. I'll try again and see. I left multi and cache at 32 just to keep it low so I know the cpu wouldn't be an issue. I'll try once more and see


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Ah I tried 127 cause it got me to like 2794mhz I didn't know I could do fractions. I'll try again and see. I left multi and cache at 32 just to keep it low so I know the cpu wouldn't be an issue. I'll try once more and see


erm...
as you increase bclk the cpu speed in incerases, once you get 2800 in the box. lower the multi for core and cache so that the core and cache are lower than what you had before raising the bclk. 32x125=4000, 32x127.6=~4100. either lower the multi by 1 for both or increase voltage.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ktoonsez*
> 
> @Jpmboy:
> 
> If you got any pointers for me I would love to here them on my kit (link below).
> 
> Scenario 1. I have never got it to even post with a 100 strap at 3000Mhz for RAM. Tried all kinds of voltage adjustments to VCCSA, RAM. Adjusted RAM timings all the way to 19-19-19-40 2T.
> Scenario 2. With 125 strap I have never got it to even post with anything higher than 3000Mhz for RAM. Again tried voltage on VCCSA, RAM.
> 
> Any insite would be great.
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231802


Great ram - I had that kit when x99 launched.








easiest thing is 3200 *on 100 strap* (and that kit will have no problem). Just loosen the timings a bit: 16-18-18-44-1T, everything else on auto. 44 'cause RAS=16+18+tRTP (which will likely be @ 10 with auto). 1.365V should be plenty.. that kit can handle much higher.









for 125... 3333MHz is pretty tricky and for me, needed a slight bump in VCCIO channels. see the post a day back.

sorry this post: http://www.overclock.net/t/1510328/asus-x99-motherboard-series-official-support-thread-north-american-users-only/4820_20#post_23445429


----------



## ktoonsez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Great ram - I had that kit when x99 launched.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easiest thing is 3200 *on 100 strap* (and that kit will have no problem). Just loosen the timings a bit: 16-18-18-44-1T, everything else on auto. 44 'cause RAS=16+18+tRTP (which will likely be @ 10 with auto). 1.365V should be plenty.. that kit can handle much higher.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for 125... 3333MHz is pretty tricky and for me, needed a slight bump in VCCIO channels. see the post a day back.
> 
> sorry this post: http://www.overclock.net/t/1510328/asus-x99-motherboard-series-official-support-thread-north-american-users-only/4820_20#post_23445429


Thanks man, yes I did see that post about taking VCCIO from 1.05 to 1.08, I have never messed with that, maybe that will be the magic tweak to get it to finally post, As I had mentioned, I can never get it to even POST at 100 strap above 2800Mhz on RAM. Will be trying tonight and post result. Any other items I should be adjusting voltage on if it doesnt come right up at 3200?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ktoonsez*
> 
> Thanks man, yes I did see that post about taking VCCIO from 1.05 to 1.08, I have never messed with that, maybe that will be the magic tweak to get it to finally post, As I had mentioned, I can never get it to even POST at 100 strap above 2800Mhz on RAM. Will be trying tonight and post result. Any other items I should be adjusting voltage on if it doesnt come right up at 3200?


Try simple first, you might be surprised. 2800 and 3000 on 100 are not simple and require much tweaking. 3200 is an easy downhill ride and it won't take much more than stock volts (like 1.365V that's it.)
It's the strongest memory divider for this gen HW-E. VCCIO was helpful at 3333/125 that's all


----------



## ktoonsez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Try simple first, you might be surprised. 2800 and 3000 on 100 are not simple and require much tweaking. 3200 is an easy downhill ride and it won't take much more than stock volts (like 1.365V that's it.)
> It's the strongest memory divider for this gen HW-E. VCCIO was helpful at 3333/125 that's all


Damn, no luck at all, didnt get it to even POST once as usual. What a piece of junk mobo and or RAM, really annoying!!!!!! Enough of the rant here is what I did:

1. Worked off my stable OC at 100 strap which is 4.2/4.0 core/uncore. Bumped RAM from 2800 to 3200 and set timings u suggested at 1.37V and no POST, adjust ram voltage down to 1.35 in .01 steps, then all the way up to 1.41 in .01 steps.

2. Did a load optimized settings, set multiplier to 40/38, rebooted to make it POSTed no problem. Went back into bios and adjust RAM Mhz to 3200 and set timings u suggested at 1.37V and no POST, adjust ram voltage down to 1.35 in .01 steps, then all the way up to 1.41 in .01 steps. Touched nothing else.

3. Did a load optimized settings, set uncore multi to 32, adjust RAM Mhz to 3200 and set timings u suggested at 1.37V and no POST, adjust ram voltage down to 1.35 in .01 steps, then all the way up to 1.41 in .01 steps. Touched nothing else.

And of course with all 3 options I tried 2T as well.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ktoonsez*
> 
> Damn, no luck at all, didnt get it to even POST once as usual. What a piece of junk mobo and or RAM, really annoying!!!!!! Enough of the rant here is what I did:
> 
> 1. Worked off my stable OC at 100 strap which is 4.2/4.0 core/uncore. Bumped RAM from 2800 to 3200 and set timings u suggested at 1.37V and no POST, adjust ram voltage down to 1.35 in .01 steps, then all the way up to 1.41 in .01 steps.
> 
> 2. Did a load optimized settings, set multiplier to 40/38, rebooted to make it POSTed no problem. Went back into bios and adjust RAM Mhz to 3200 and set timings u suggested at 1.37V and no POST, adjust ram voltage down to 1.35 in .01 steps, then all the way up to 1.41 in .01 steps. Touched nothing else.
> 
> 3. Did a load optimized settings, set uncore multi to 32, adjust RAM Mhz to 3200 and set timings u suggested at 1.37V and no POST, adjust ram voltage down to 1.35 in .01 steps, then all the way up to 1.41 in .01 steps. Touched nothing else.
> 
> And of course with all 3 options I tried 2T as well.


What post Q-code did it stall at?
whoa - that's really surprising! that kit has got to do 3200. external power control submenu- do you have dram set to 130% and Optimized phase? did it stall at BD or B7 q-code during post? If yes, probe VSA 0.9V to 1.1V with vdimm at 1.365 (or so). you can also try one notch up on VCCIO (1.0675V instead of 1.05V)


----------



## ktoonsez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> What post Q-code did it stall at?
> whoa - that's really surprising! that kit has got to do 3200. external power control submenu- do you have dram set to 130% and Optimized phase? did it stall at BD or B7 q-code during post? If yes, probe VSA 0.9V to 1.1V with vdimm at 1.365 (or so). you can also try one notch up on VCCIO (1.0675V instead of 1.05V)


I am definetely not a noob, been OCing since 2007, but not sure how you can see 'Q-code did it stall at".

Answers to your questions:
DRAM is set 130% (tried 140 as well) phase is optimized
Tried VSA at 1.00, 1.05, 1.1, 1.15
Tried VCCIO at 1.0675, 1.08xxx

When messing with VSA and VCCIO I did one at a time not both starting with VSA, when none worked left VSA at 1.05 and moved on to VCCIO, then tried VCCIO all steps above with 1.1 on VSA.


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ktoonsez*
> 
> I am definetely not a noob, been OCing since 2007, but not sure how you can see 'Q-code did it stall at".
> 
> Answers to your questions:
> DRAM is set 130% (tried 140 as well) phase is optimized
> Tried VSA at 1.00, 1.05, 1.1, 1.15
> Tried VCCIO at 1.0675, 1.08xxx
> 
> When messing with VSA and VCCIO I did one at a time not both starting with VSA, when none worked left VSA at 1.05 and moved on to VCCIO, then tried VCCIO all steps above with 1.1 on VSA.


Q code should be on the mobo top right


----------



## ktoonsez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Q code should be on the mobo top right


The code is BD with VCCIO at 1.0675V and 1.08xxx, VSA kept at 1.1. Ram timing at 16-18-18-44-2T


----------



## ktoonsez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> What post Q-code did it stall at?
> whoa - that's really surprising! that kit has got to do 3200. external power control submenu- do you have dram set to 130% and Optimized phase? did it stall at BD or B7 q-code during post? If yes, probe VSA 0.9V to 1.1V with vdimm at 1.365 (or so). you can also try one notch up on VCCIO (1.0675V instead of 1.05V)


The code is BD with VCCIO at 1.0675V and 1.08xxx, VSA kept at 1.1. Ram timing at 16-18-18-44-2T. Also tried 18-18-18-44-2T


----------



## LiveOrDie

I'm really on the edge about picking up this 5960x because not sure my loop can handle it and not sure ill use the extra cores also have the gamble of getting a bad chip that can't overclock its would be $200 upgrade for me what do you guys think are these chips that good ?


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LiveOrDie*
> 
> I'm really on the edge about picking up this 5960x because not sure my loop can handle it and not sure ill use the extra cores also have the gamble of getting a bad chip that can't overclock its would be $200 upgrade for me what do you guys think are these chips that good ?


How is it a $200 upgrade? If it's only costing you ~$700, then I'd go for it. Even if you get a 4.3 dud, you still get 2 more cores.


----------



## LiveOrDie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> How is it a $200 upgrade? If it's only costing you ~$700, then I'd go for it. Even if you get a 4.3 dud, you still get 2 more cores.


I can sell my chip for $600 the 5960x is $800 do you think my loop would handle the extra heat from the cores?


----------



## Agent-A01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LiveOrDie*
> 
> I can sell my chip for $600 the 5960x is $800 do you think my loop would handle the extra heat from the cores?


Itll add roughly 20% more heat, maybe less if you got a good chip


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LiveOrDie*
> 
> I can sell my chip for $600 the 5960x is $800 do you think my loop would handle the extra heat from the cores?


Unless you're already borderline, i don't think you'd have a problem.


----------



## LiveOrDie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> Unless you're already borderline, i don't think you'd have a problem.


My temps get up to around 77c when running the heaven benchmark overnight its summer here and i don't have a inbuilt AC so its not always on, If it add like 10c on to my temps then ill have to run a low overclock which will suck as i play RTS games which like high clock speeds.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ktoonsez*
> 
> The code is BD with VCCIO at 1.0675V and 1.08xxx, VSA kept at 1.1. Ram timing at 16-18-18-44-2T. Also tried 18-18-18-44-2T


BD is memory as you know from the manual. VSA is not always something where more is better. I'm running 0.9-1.0 depending on strap and ram freq. If you have not tried lower than what you posted... you might try that.
Remember CAS >17 may be invalid and cause problem with start-up. from Shamino's extreme OC guide: "Stick to a maximum CAS Latency of 17 as higher may have problems booting due to
inability for RTL to match TCL. Even though a TCL31 may work for example, it leaves
little headroom for RTL."


----------



## sblantipodi

With the new CPU I can get 3200MHz 17-18-18-39-2T stable on RAM but I get the same performance of 2666Mhz 13-14-14-32-1T even on benchmarks so I stick with 2666MHz


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> With the new CPU I can get 3200MHz 17-18-18-39-2T stable on RAM but I get the same performance of 2666Mhz 13-14-14-32-1T even on benchmarks so I stick with 2666MHz


----------



## ktoonsez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> BD is memory as you know from the manual. VSA is not always something where more is better. I'm running 0.9-1.0 depending on strap and ram freq. If you have not tried lower than what you posted... you might try that.
> Remember CAS >17 may be invalid and cause problem with start-up. from Shamino's extreme OC guide: "Stick to a maximum CAS Latency of 17 as higher may have problems booting due to
> inability for RTL to match TCL. Even though a TCL31 may work for example, it leaves
> little headroom for RTL."


Ya, I have tried lower as well, Ive read almost 400 posts in this thread trying different things, so insane that I cant even get a 6% OC on the RAM at any Mhz for core and uncore. Im just unlucky


----------



## Silent Scone

These guys have hit the DDR4 scene recently, still a high asking price.

http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=MY-003-PR&groupid=701&catid=8&subcat=2557
Quote:


> Specification:-
> - CPU Compatibility: Intel Haswell-E ( LGA 2011-3 )
> - Chipset: Intel X99
> - Capacity: 16GB (4GBx4)
> - Quad Channel kit: Yes
> - Tested Speed: DDR4-3200 MHz (PC4-21300)
> - Tested Latency: 16-18-18-35
> - Tested Voltage: 1.25V-1.45V


----------



## devilhead

tested now 3333mhz 14-15-16-30-1T at 1.48v








but is getting tricky to overclock cache


----------



## sblantipodi

with the new processor I'm getting a hole new level of strange error code.
what mean a "b1" error code on windows boot with windows freezed on booting?


----------



## ktoonsez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devilhead*
> 
> tested now 3333mhz 14-15-16-30-1T at 1.48v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but is getting tricky to overclock cache


Damn, wish my crappy ass G.Skill 3000 kit would do even a little OC, that is just awesome


----------



## ktoonsez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> with the new processor I'm getting a hole new level of strange error code.
> what mean a "b1" error code on windows boot with windows freezed on booting?


That is an odd one. Its defined as "Runtime set Virtual Address MAP end", probably memory configuration issue.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ktoonsez*
> 
> That is an odd one. Its defined as "Runtime set Virtual Address MAP end", probably memory configuration issue.


very odd since yesterday I passed memtest at 800%


----------



## Yuhfhrh

@Jpmboy do you see anything I could improve? I've tried lowering rRCD and tRP from 15 to 14, but both throw errors. I've also tried lowering tRAS from 40 to 38, but that also throws errors. 3200 C13 is snappy as heck.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devilhead*
> 
> tested now 3333mhz 14-15-16-30-1T at 1.48v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but is getting tricky to overclock cache


Now try and get that memtest stable!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devilhead*
> 
> tested now 3333mhz 14-15-16-30-1T at 1.48v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *but is getting tricky to overclock cache*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


for sure.. I had to up cache voltage (+10mV) above previously stable 3000 memory core/cache settings to pass memtest at 3333.








3333 feels real good. Maybe wishful thinking, but it just seems like things happen faster.







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> @Jpmboy do you see anything I could improve? I've tried lowering rRCD and tRP from 15 to 14, but both throw errors. I've also tried lowering tRAS from 40 to 38, but that also throws errors. 3200 C13 is snappy as heck.
> 
> 
> Now try and get that memtest stable!


3200c13 better be snappy!
so RAs 38 was throwing errors? hmmm...







1 lap of memtest is a bit light, but you know that.








Looks good to me, would be helpful to open turboV to show all the voltages... rrd and faw may need some vccio.

I haven't seen errors pop up past like 500% mostly. I did have 3333 1.390V 4.5/4.25 1.25V/1.253V out to ~985% and started opening some sensor software (with aid64 always running) cpuZ bugged out with an error I've seen before and a single error appeared in one memtest window. Lesson learned.


----------



## devilhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> @Jpmboy do you see anything I could improve? I've tried lowering rRCD and tRP from 15 to 14, but both throw errors. I've also tried lowering tRAS from 40 to 38, but that also throws errors. 3200 C13 is snappy as heck.
> 
> 
> Now try and get that memtest stable!


heh, that would be not easy







what voltage do you use to get 13-15-15-40-1T?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devilhead*
> 
> heh, *that would be not easy*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what voltage do you use to get 13-15-15-40-1T?


.. lol, I knew.
so.. "not tested".


----------



## Frankz

@Jpmboy Got my Gelid GC-Extreme paste today







, how did you apply yours? Pea / thin line?


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> for sure.. I had to up cache voltage (+10mV) above previously stable 3000 memory core/cache settings to pass memtest at 3333.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3333 feels real good. Maybe wishful thinking, but it just seems like things happen faster.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3200c13 better be snappy!
> so RAs 38 was throwing errors? hmmm...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1 lap of memtest is a bit light, but you know that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks good to me, would be helpful to open turboV to show all the voltages... rrd and faw may need some vccio.
> 
> I haven't seen errors pop up past like 500% mostly. I did have 3333 1.390V 4.5/4.25 1.25V/1.253V out to ~985% and started opening some sensor software (with aid64 always running) cpuZ bugged out with an error I've seen before and a single error appeared in one memtest window. Lesson learned.


Yeah I know it's light, I'm just testing the waters right now.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devilhead*
> 
> heh, that would be not easy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what voltage do you use to get 13-15-15-40-1T?


It's taking somewhere between 1.5-1.52V to get this stable.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frankz*
> 
> @Jpmboy Got my Gelid GC-Extreme paste today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , how did you apply yours? Pea / thin line?


nice TIM! I use a small pea, but a line works just as well. main thing is don't use too much.


----------



## devilhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> .. lol, I knew.
> so.. "not tested".


sorry "tried"


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> Yeah I know it's light, I'm just testing the waters right now.
> It's taking somewhere between 1.5-1.52V to get this stable.


So, this may have been an incident isolated to my config.. I was running 3200 very tight, right after launch... ohh it was wonderful. realbench, aid64, all good (although I switch off 2 gpus for realbench ). Happily going along, and I noticed that some pictures recently copied from my camera were borked... figured it was the camera stick. Then the same thing happened with some shots/video taken with the AR2 drone flight recorder. Except for this problem, the rig was running great, no bsod, freezes or blackouts. Upon updating bios, I redid all my saved OCs and also used memtest pro... the 3200 tight I was using was throwing errors late (>5 laps). So, since REALLY assuring the memory is "stable" the problem has never happened again. Checked my windows install (sfc /scannow) it was unaffected...








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devilhead*
> 
> sorry "tried"


nah mate, I use a bunch of "pseudo-stable" ram settings for some benchmarks. It's all good.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> So, this may have been an incident isolated to my config.. I was running 3200 very tight, right after launch... ohh it was wonderful. realbench, aid64, all good (although I switch off 2 gpus for realbench ). Happily going along, and I noticed that some pictures recently copied from my camera were borked... figured it was the camera stick. Then the same thing happened with some shots/video taken with the AR2 drone flight recorder. Except for this problem, the rig was running great, no bsod, freezes or blackouts. Upon updating bios, I redid all my saved OCs and also used memtest pro... the 3200 tight I was using was throwing errors late (>5 laps). So, since REALLY assuring the memory is "stable" the problem has never happened again. Checked my windows install (sfc /scannow) it was unaffected...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nah mate, I use a bunch of "pseudo-stable" ram settings for some benchmarks. It's all good.


Aim for 1000% you think? This ram is so good, it would be a shame to run it at XMP.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> So, this may have been an incident isolated to my config.. I was running 3200 very tight, right after launch... ohh it was wonderful. realbench, aid64, all good (although I switch off 2 gpus for realbench ). Happily going along, and I noticed that some pictures recently copied from my camera were borked... figured it was the camera stick. Then the same thing happened with some shots/video taken with the AR2 drone flight recorder. Except for this problem, the rig was running great, no bsod, freezes or blackouts. Upon updating bios, I redid all my saved OCs and also used memtest pro... the 3200 tight I was using was throwing errors late (>5 laps). So, since REALLY assuring the memory is "stable" the problem has never happened again. Checked my windows install (sfc /scannow) it was unaffected...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nah mate, I use a bunch of "pseudo-stable" ram settings for some benchmarks. It's all good.


I had this issue with 3200 on my 2800 Plats, did 4 laps but was having issues. I went to retest and was getting errors at 2 or 3 laps. This is half the reason I've also opted to disable memory training after getting the memory stable when operating at these higher frequencies.

You have got me playing with 3200 again at the moment, also you'll be interested to know that a bump in VCCIO (1.08v) has also helped my stability on this strap a little bit with these Kingston Predators.

3333? A no go entirely. I've tried everything you could imagine with up to 1.45v DRAM. Not even a post







I'm thinking it's more the DIMMs, although I don't have a particularly strong IMC as you know. I'm at 1.048v now for 3200. Saying that I am currently testing lower SA voltage on 100 strap - as it's not very tested territory for me!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> Aim for 1000% you think? This ram is so good, it would be a shame to run it at XMP.


that's the 3200 kit? oh yeah, you can't run box-stock XMP with those, would be tragic. IDK, it's a risk/benefit thing. I'd say at least 5-10 laps.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I had this issue with 3200 on my 2800 Plats, did 4 laps but was having issues. I went to retest and was getting errors at 2 or 3 laps. This is half the reason I've also opted to disable memory training after getting the memory stable when operating at these higher frequencies.
> *You have got me playing with 3200 again* at the moment, also you'll be interested to know that a bump in VCCIO (1.08v) has also helped my stability on this strap a little bit with these Kingston Predators.
> 3333? A no go entirely. I've tried everything you could imagine with up to 1.45v DRAM. Not even a post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking it's more the DIMMs, although I don't have a particularly strong IMC as you know. I'm at 1.048v now for 3200


lol - it's my fault. c'mon, I know you're a ram junkie. VCCIO... cool. The mystery voltage.


----------



## Silent Scone

You'd be worried to know how close I was to buying those plats I linked you









Too pricey ;C


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> that's the 3200 kit? oh yeah, you can't run box-stock XMP with those, would be tragic. IDK, it's a risk/benefit thing. I'd say at least 5-10 laps.
> lol - it's my fault. c'mon, I know you're a ram junkie. VCCIO... cool. The mystery voltage.


Yeah, the 3200 kit. I'll play with VCCIO as well if I have trouble getting these stable.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> You'd be worried to know how close I was to buying those plats I linked you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too pricey ;C


You know you want them! Just the price of another 5960X!


----------



## Silent Scone

There will be more kits on the way







.

I'm talking about the 3300 kit. A complete waste of money basically lol. I suppose I could always DSR it if I couldn't get my chip to run them unconditionally









As far as binned kits go, for price the Kingston Predator 3000 kit is by far the best


----------



## Silent Scone

...Errors at 5 laps, not enough hours in the day for this lol.


----------



## thrgk

I did not have mine to 130% or extreme phase when trying to OC my ram, think that is why i had all the issues?


----------



## ktoonsez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> I did not have mine to 130% or extreme phase when trying to OC my ram, think that is why i had all the issues?


Definitely try it and is what is supposed to be. I finally got mine to POST and boot at 3200 but keep getting "hardware failure" during AIDA64 test (no BSOD, windows is solid). And after my 3rd boot to do some tweaking it will no longer POST, lol. This is a real treat. Keep getting q-code bd and not sure if that is a 6 or lower case b, Im guess six and a lower case d.


----------



## Frankz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ktoonsez*
> 
> Definitely try it and is what is supposed to be. I finally got mine to POST and boot at 3200 but keep getting "hardware failure" during AIDA64 test (no BSOD, windows is solid). And after my 3rd boot to do some tweaking it will no longer POST, lol. This is a real treat. Keep getting q-code bd and not sure if that is a 6 or lower case b, Im guess six and a lower case d.


Haven't read up on what you've done so far but when you get that BD code, try pressing the Retry button on your mobo, might help you POST, it did for me several times in the past when changing RAM freq/timings/voltage

And which tests are you using in AIDA64? I would personally go for HCI memtest for ram stability testing

Also don't oc everything all at once, do CPU/Cache/Mem seperately, once each is stable you can keep that setting & move on to the next thing.

Edit: Read up on your past efforts, only thing I could suggest is to check the settings of the DRAM Eventual Voltage(its right below all the timings), set it to Auto or to same value of the DRAM Voltage. I once had it at 1.25v while my DRAM Voltage was set to 1.35 lol


----------



## ktoonsez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frankz*
> 
> Haven't read up on what you've done so far but when you get that BD code, try pressing the Retry button on your mobo, might help you POST, it did for me several times in the past when changing RAM freq/timings/voltage
> 
> And which tests are you using in AIDA64? I would personally go for HCI memtest for ram stability testing
> 
> Also don't oc everything all at once, do CPU/Cache/Mem seperately, once each is stable you can keep that setting & move on to the next thing.


For stability test in AIDA64, I check the top 4 boxes (CPU, FPU, cache and system memory). CPU and cache OC has been done for weeks (set to 4.2 cpu and 4.0 cache at 1.25 and 1.275 respectively), been trying to get ram OC'd to 3200 with pretty much zero success except for that brief period about an hour ago. Im still not sure on the code it is posting though, is "bd" really "BD" like you are saying or is "6d"? Here are the descriptions for my mobo:

6B-6F = System agent DXE initialization (system agent module specific)
B8-BF = Reserved for future AMI codes

EDIT:
Saw your edit on the RAM, eventual is set to Auto, have also tried setting it identical to DRAM voltage, same error code with no POST.


----------



## Frankz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ktoonsez*
> 
> For stability test in AIDA64, I check the top 4 boxes (CPU, FPU, cache and system memory). CPU and cache OC has been done for weeks (set to 4.2 cpu and 4.0 cache at 1.25 and 1.275 respectively), been trying to get ram OC'd to 3200 with pretty much zero success except for that brief period about an hour ago. Im still not sure on the code it is posting though, is "bd" really "BD" like you are saying or is "6d"? Here are the descriptions for my mobo:
> 
> 6B-6F = System agent DXE initialization (system agent module specific)
> B8-BF = Reserved for future AMI codes
> 
> EDIT:
> Saw your edit on the RAM, eventual is set to Auto, have also tried setting it identical to DRAM voltage, same error code with no POST.


Not sure if you've read this guide before but it might help a bit.

http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?53306-DDR4-3000-Setup-Guide-For-Rampage-V-Extreme

Quick quote about a BD code;
Quote:


> Your memory goes through training at each system post. If your memory fails training because of insufficient System Agent Voltage, your system will halt with a bd QCODE visible on the Rampage V Extreme's DEBUG LED.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ktoonsez*
> 
> For stability test in AIDA64, I check the top 4 boxes (CPU, FPU, cache and system memory). CPU and cache OC has been done for weeks (set to 4.2 cpu and 4.0 cache at 1.25 and 1.275 respectively), been trying to get ram OC'd to 3200 with pretty much zero success except for that brief period about an hour ago. Im still not sure on the code it is posting though, is "bd" really "BD" like you are saying or is "6d"? Here are the descriptions for my mobo:
> 
> 6B-6F = System agent DXE initialization (system agent module specific)
> B8-BF = Reserved for future AMI codes
> 
> EDIT:
> Saw your edit on the RAM, eventual is set to Auto, have also tried setting it identical to DRAM voltage, same error code with no POST.


bd is almost always memory along with BF, that or cache. If you're only getting this on cold boot and have exhausted adding/adjusting cache / SA voltage you can try eventual DRAM voltage. for CR1 on my 3000 kit I only need an additional 10mv on top of 1.35v to get stable. But to illiminate 100% of post difficulties I've set 1.38v as the DRAM voltage, and 1.36v in eventual under DRAM Timings. Not always the issue, but the setting is a god send with certain configs


----------



## ktoonsez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frankz*
> 
> Not sure if you've read this guide before but it might help a bit.
> 
> http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?53306-DDR4-3000-Setup-Guide-For-Rampage-V-Extreme
> 
> Quick quote about a BD code;


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> bd is almost always memory along with BF, that or cache. If you're only getting this on cold boot and have exhausted adding/adjusting cache / SA voltage you can try eventual DRAM voltage. for CR1 on my 3000 kit I only need an additional 10mv on top of 1.35v to get stable. But to illiminate 100% of post difficulties I've set 1.38v as the DRAM voltage, and 1.36v in eventual under DRAM Timings. Not always the issue, but the setting is a god send with certain configs


@Frankz, yes I have read that one many times since it is almost same as mine (Im on the 32 GB version since I need to run VMWare for Linux OS) and have tweaked System Agent from .9 all the way to an insane 1.25 in steps on .01 as the guide advises too.

@Silent Scone, as u can see above I have exhausted the Agent voltage and do not want to run at anything near 1.25 full time. Maybe its because I needed the 32GB that is causing so much issues, to get 1T I need 1.41v on the DRAM (stock is 1.35 for 3000Mhz), needed 1.45v for that brief time I ran RAM at 3200Mhz.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ktoonsez*
> 
> @Frankz, yes I have read that one many times since it is almost same as mine (Im on the 32 GB version since I need to run VMWare for Linux OS) and have tweaked System Agent from .9 all the way to an insane 1.25 in steps on .01 as the guide advises too.
> 
> @Silent Scone, as u can see above I have exhausted the Agent voltage and do not want to run at anything near 1.25 full time. Maybe its because I needed the 32GB that is causing so much issues, to get 1T I need 1.41v on the DRAM (stock is 1.35 for 3000Mhz), needed 1.45v for that brief time I ran RAM at 3200Mhz.


What kit? 32gb 3200 is going to be hard on the IMC bud


----------



## sblantipodi

game freeze means "that needs more voltage on cache" right?


----------



## ktoonsez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> What kit? 32gb 3200 is going to be hard on the IMC bud


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231802&cm_re=G.SKILL_Ripjaws_4_series_32GB-_-20-231-802-_-Product


----------



## Silent Scone

How stable are you at XMP and at what system agent voltage? There probably won't be a lot of headroom in those kits anyway frankly.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> ...Errors at 5 laps, not enough hours in the day for this lol.


I'm sure the kingston's can do 3200... but for the # of times you're at 100 strap, why bother.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> I did not have mine to 130% or extreme phase when trying to OC my ram, think that is why i had all the issues?


Optimized is fine, lucklily it's all I've had to use so far. I don't consider what we're OCing to "extreme" or in need of full phase mode.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ktoonsez*
> 
> Definitely try it and is what is supposed to be. I finally got mine to POST and boot at 3200 but keep getting "hardware failure" during AIDA64 test (no BSOD, windows is solid). And after my 3rd boot to do some tweaking it will no longer POST, lol. This is a real treat. Keep getting q-code bd and not sure if that is a 6 or lower case b, Im guess six and a lower case d.


double check cache voltage.. either bump it or lower cache multi while OCing to 3200. higher ram freq prolly working the cache harder?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ktoonsez*
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231802&cm_re=G.SKILL_Ripjaws_4_series_32GB-_-20-231-802-_-Product


whoa - if you can tighten timings at the spec frequency, you did well. OCing 32GB is, as Scone said, pushing the IMC quite a bit. If I could get 1T and "-1 or -2 CAS to work stable, I'd be happy.









_________________________________________________________

lol- just spent the last 2 hours rewiring a chandelier.. what a cluster-f !!


----------



## ktoonsez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> How stable are you at XMP and at what system agent voltage? There probably won't be a lot of headroom in those kits anyway frankly.


XMP is 100% stable at stock system agent, 0.9.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> *I'm sure the kingston's can do 3200... but for the # of times you're at 100 strap, why bother.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> _________________________________________________________
> 
> lol- just spent the last 2 hours rewiring a chandelier.. what a cluster-f !!


No doubt! Both the kits I've had would, was the voltage that's a bit pants.







. I'll retest tomorrow maybe with 1.39v, think I was just off the mark with 16-17-17-39-1T but it's not exactly RAM gold.

Why bother!

Also LOL. Least you didn't have one fall on your head. That smarts.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ktoonsez*
> 
> XMP is 100% stable at stock system agent, 0.9.


How are you testing it? May just be a limitation of your IMC, or it may not. Try notching VTTDDR and possibly VCCIO as mentioned earlier, seems to help with higher frequencies.


----------



## ktoonsez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> double check cache voltage.. either bump it or lower cache multi while OCing to 3200. higher ram freq prolly working the cache harder?
> whoa - if you can tighten timings at the spec frequency, you did well. OCing 32GB is, as Scone said, pushing the IMC quite a bit. If I could get 1T and "-1 or -2 CAS to work stable, I'd be happy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _________________________________________________________
> 
> lol- just spent the last 2 hours rewiring a chandelier.. what a cluster-f !!


Yes I tried adjusting cache voltage up and down along with VSA up and down (seperately of course). When I finally got it to boot but had the "hardware failure" message in AIDA stability test here is what the voltages and speeds were:

cpu = 4.2Ghz @1.25
uncore= 4.0Ghz @1.28
ram = 3200Mhz @1.45 (15-15-15-35-2T)
VCCSA = 1.12
VCCIO = 1.08125 *(this did seem to help)*

It finished a cache and memory benchmark 10 times in a row but always did the "hardware failure" message in the stability test in AIDA. Numbers were just amazing, gained 10+Gbs in all test, hitting 81100Mbs read, 74400Mbs write and 84100Mbs copy!!!!!!!!!!!! Extra Mhz is definitely way better than tightening timings, at least for this ram, I had everything super tight at 2800 and barely got into the mid 60's. Medium tight at 3000Mhz got to upper 60's.


----------



## thrgk

Hey Jpmboy

I got my latency to 52.7, I gave up on frequency and just tightened timings at 2666mhz. at 1.4v which prolly is not good but ill try and lower it.

Didnt test with HCI yet, but we will see.


----------



## ktoonsez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> No doubt! Both the kits I've had would, was the voltage that's a bit pants.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I'll retest tomorrow maybe with 1.39v, think I was just off the mark with 16-17-17-39-1T but it's not exactly RAM gold.
> 
> Why bother!
> 
> How are you testing it? May just be a limitation of your IMC, or it may not. Try notching VTTDDR and possibly VCCIO as mentioned earlier, seems to help with higher frequencies.


Stress tests in AIDA64 and just my daily use with building Android ROMs from source which is 12 straight minutes of building 200 million lines of code at 100% CPU usage and 82% memory usage several times a day. Messed with VTTDR too, my voltages was 1.45 so I tried .725 thru .750 (the higher I went it seemed to create different errors than bd and would sometimes cycle the power on its own within 2 seconds of turning on the PC so I stopped messing with the VTTDR). And you will see above that I did try the VCCIO trick


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ktoonsez*
> 
> Yes I tried adjusting cache voltage up and down along with VSA up and down (seperately of course). When I finally got it to boot but had the "hardware failure" message in AIDA stability test here is what the voltages and speeds were:
> 
> cpu = 4.2Ghz @1.25
> uncore= 4.0Ghz @1.28
> ram = 3200Mhz @1.45 (15-15-15-35-2T)
> VCCSA = 1.12
> VCCIO = 1.08125 *(this did seem to help)*
> 
> It finished a cache and memory benchmark 10 times in a row but always did the "hardware failure" message in the stability test in AIDA. Numbers were just amazing, gained 10+Gbs in all test, hitting 81100Mbs read, 74400Mbs write and 84100Mbs copy!!!!!!!!!!!! Extra Mhz is definitely way better than tightening timings, at least for this ram, I had everything super tight at 2800 and barely got into the mid 60's. Medium tight at 3000Mhz got to upper 60's.


It's not all about bandwidth









Honestly I'd be happy as Jp has just said with hitting XMP, going for 1T and maybe taking CAS down 1 notch if at all possible. Frankly in your shoes, I would have gone with a 2666/2800 kit with that much memory. If you're stable at 3000, settle









In playing today I've realised that this Kit seems to work a lot better with SA than my Plats did. 0.992v from 1.040v. Definitely didn't play nicely with 3000 that low before, albeit was on previous UEFI build.


----------



## ktoonsez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> It's not all about bandwidth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly I'd be happy as Jp has just said with hitting XMP, going for 1T and maybe taking CAS down 1 notch if at all possible. Frankly in your shoes, I would have gone with a 2666/2800 kit with that much memory. If you're stable at 3000, settle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In playing today I've realised that this Kit seems to work a lot better with SA than my Plats did. 0.992v from 1.040v. Definitely didn't play nicely with 3000 that low before, albeit was on previous UEFI build.


I figured I was going to have to settle, but of course we all love getting the most out of our stuff and OCing is addictive!!!!!!!!!!!! Lol. 1T is not doable at 3000, tried and tried and tried and did not do squat for everyday stuff when compared 2800Mhz at 2T and 1T so I gave up on that. The thing that got me on this kick was testing my android building, here is results for total build time:

Load Stock optimized in UEFI = 13:30
XMP = 12:10
XMP + medium tightening timings = 12:05
2800Mhz at 1T and super tight timings = 12:55
3200Mhz (same cpu and uncore speeds) = 10:45

As you can see Mhz is everyting, again at least for me, the build time difference is just amazing when upping the Mhz and my Need 4 Speed games most definitely see a huge difference while going 240 miles per hour, lol.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ktoonsez*
> 
> Yes I tried adjusting cache voltage up and down along with VSA up and down (seperately of course). When I finally got it to boot but had the "hardware failure" message in AIDA stability test here is what the voltages and speeds were:
> 
> cpu = 4.2Ghz @1.25
> uncore= 4.0Ghz @1.28
> ram = 3200Mhz @1.45 (15-15-15-35-2T)
> VCCSA = 1.12
> VCCIO = 1.08125 *(this did seem to help)*
> 
> It finished a cache and memory benchmark 10 times in a row but always did the "hardware failure" message in the stability test in AIDA. Numbers were just amazing, gained 10+Gbs in all test, hitting 81100Mbs read, 74400Mbs write and 84100Mbs copy!!!!!!!!!!!! Extra Mhz is definitely way better than tightening timings, at least for this ram, I had everything super tight at 2800 and barely got into the mid 60's. Medium tight at 3000Mhz got to upper 60's.


so, I gonna say that your timings are a bit too aggressive and voltage high for 24/7 clocks - but hey, smoke 'em if you got 'em.








And yes, manuf are using tRAS values that are incorrect/invalid resulting in the IMC subbing in a value during post. Try 16-17-18-43-1T and maybe you can lower vdimm from 1.45V. tRAS at 43 is CAS+tRCD+tRTP. see this post from the Guru: http://www.overclock.net/t/1510001/asus-rampage-v-extreme-owners-thread/3740_20#post_23434017
Double check that VTT is scaling at 50% of VDIMM, if not, manually enter 1/2 VDIMM for both channels.









if you're getting a ram failure in AID64... it's pretty far from stable actually.


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> so, I gonna say that your timings are a bit too aggressive and voltage high for 24/7 clocks - but hey, smoke 'em if you got 'em.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yes, manuf are using tRAS values that are incorrect/invalid resulting in the IMC subbing in a value during post. Try 16-17-18-43-1T and maybe you can lower vdimm from 1.45V. tRAS at 43 is CAS+tRCD+tRTP. see this post from the Guru: http://www.overclock.net/t/1510001/asus-rampage-v-extreme-owners-thread/3740_20#post_23434017
> Double check that VTT is scaling at 50% of VDIMM, if not, manually enter 1/2 VDIMM for both channels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if you're getting a ram failure in AID64... it's pretty far from stable actually.


Is 1.4 to high for 24/7 use ? I am at 1.4 and got to 52.7 latency. Doing hci test now. It's 250% done and only a few found one error. Not sure how to fix it since only 4 of 16 got the error. If no more errors occur by 500% I'll leave it. 52.7 latency isn't bad compared to where I was


----------



## Silent Scone

any errors at all on any instance is bad bud


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Hey Jpmboy
> 
> I got my latency to 52.7, I gave up on frequency and just tightened timings at 2666mhz. at 1.4v which prolly is not good but ill try and lower it.
> 
> Didnt test with HCI yet, but we will see.


yeah 2666Mhz is fine, i would say forget about trying to tweak your ram until you get a motherboard that can oc cache. I just leave mine @ 2666Mhz 14-14-14-36-1T 1.35v stable with memtest, besides i cant get anything higher stable anyway.









i have the crucial 2133Mhz 4x4Gb kit and one stick will do 3200Mhz 15-15-15-36-2 @ 1.35v another stick will do 3000Mhz 15-15-15-36-2 and the two last stick are close and wont go past 2800Mhz with 15-15-15-36-2t @ 1.35v. This was only what i was able to boot in windows with and not stable with memtest, although the 2 sticks that did 2800Mhz were able to pass supre pi 32m but still cant get all four to pass memtest @ 2800Mhz and i have to use a BCLk so eh forget it


----------



## thrgk

How do you get rid of errors? Just loosen timings some or increase a certain voltage ? I'm at 12 13 13 1t 25 currently


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> How do you get rid of errors? Just loosen timings some or increase a certain voltage ? I'm at 12 13 13 1t 25 currently


post a snip of memtweakit so we can see all the timings...

@lilchronic - he's using an R5E.


----------



## thrgk

Memtweak? I'll look it up don't have it only cpuz


----------



## thrgk

Here is my memtweak stuff

Anything stand out i can change to get rid of HCi errors


----------



## Pikaru

Decided to start over and just got for a 4.5ghz clock with as low voltage as I can. Here's what I'm at so far...


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Here is my memtweak stuff
> 
> Anything stand out i can change to get rid of HCi errors


tRAS needs to be at least 35.


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> tRAS needs to be at least 35.


Oh, I did not know thank you. I thought some people were using like 15 lol, maybe I read it wrong.

BTW is there an easy way to open 16 instances of memtest with a specific amount of ram?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Oh, I did not know thank you. I thought some people were using like 15 lol, maybe I read it wrong.
> 
> BTW is there an easy way to open 16 instances of memtest with a specific amount of ram?


read the link in this post:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1510388/haswell-e-overclock-leaderboard-owners-club/6920_20#post_23453251

you need memtest pro to use Praz's batch file.


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> read the link in this post:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1510388/haswell-e-overclock-leaderboard-owners-club/6920_20#post_23453251
> 
> you need memtest pro to use Praz's batch file.


Ah ok, yea I bought the pro version. So set it to maybe 42 and see if it still gives errors? Is 1.4v to hot to use for 24/7?


----------



## ktoonsez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Ah ok, yea I bought the pro version. So set it to maybe 42 and see if it still gives errors? Is 1.4v to hot to use for 24/7?


For 1.4 you should really have fans for the RAM like this picture just to be safe:

http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/2319725/


----------



## Agent-A01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ktoonsez*
> 
> For 1.4 you should really have fans for the RAM like this picture just to be safe:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/2319725/


ram ICs dont even get hot at 1.5v, thats unnecessary


----------



## Pikaru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ktoonsez*
> 
> For 1.4 you should really have fans for the RAM like this picture just to be safe:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/2319725/


Well what are safe temps for DDR4?


----------



## ktoonsez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent-A01*
> 
> ram ICs dont even get hot at 1.5v, thats unnecessary


Good to know, when I had mentioned myself being at 1.42 people said it should be passively cooled, I have them so I am covered either way


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> read the link in this post:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1510388/haswell-e-overclock-leaderboard-owners-club/6920_20#post_23453251
> 
> you need memtest pro to use Praz's batch file.


K i put tRas at 44 but still got errors, should I loosen the CL maybe from 12 to 13?


----------



## ktoonsez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pikaru*
> 
> Well what are safe temps for DDR4?


Not sure, do not see any specs that are jumping out at me on the net, here is an interesting article here though, look at about the middle of the page and they have some thermal readings:

http://www.tweaktown.com/guides/6899/ddr4-memory-overclocking-report-beginners-guide/index4.html


----------



## ktoonsez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> K i put tRas at 44 but still got errors, should I loosen the CL maybe from 12 to 13?


The quickest easiest way would be adding 2 to the top 3 items from MemTweakit screen shot. Then add 4 to your tRAS to keep ratio. This will give you a good indication of whether the timings are your issue.


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ktoonsez*
> 
> The quickest easiest way would be adding 2 to the top 3 items from MemTweakit screen shot. Then add 4 to your tRAS to keep ratio. This will give you a good indication of whether the timings are your issue.


Are 12-13-14-55-1t valid or are they off and could give me errors? Whats a good group of timings with cas 12?


----------



## ktoonsez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Are 12-13-14-55-1t valid or are they off and could give me errors? Whats a good group of timings with cas 12?


Change the 55 to 35. 12+13+(your tRTP) = 35. 12-13-14 is ok, what I was saying though if you are getting errors after trying the 35 setup 14-15-16-39


----------



## thrgk

Ah ok. I'm testing 16 instances of 800mb now and I'll wait to 500%. If no errors occur I guess I'm OK but only 72 percent done and error free so far


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Ah ok. I'm testing 16 instances of 800mb now and I'll wait to 500%. If no errors occur I guess I'm OK but only 72 percent done and error free so far


I had one at 580% yesterday.


----------



## devilhead

Today i went over 1.5v on ram







tried 1.56v 3333mhz 13-14-15-25-1T, just the cache is the main problem







hard to overclock with that speed of ram










And some XTU with 3333mhz 14-15-16-25-1T







http://hwbot.org/submission/2743760_devilhead_xtu_core_i7_5960x_2598_marks


----------



## Jpmboy

lol - I've been running 3333c16 w/ 1.390V for a few days now - 24/7 cold starts, warms starts, (some) gaming.. etc. Working solid. Very snappy!


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I had one at 580% yesterday.


Doesn't that just make you want to


----------



## thrgk

I did an 8 hour test overnight and no errors at 13 13 13 35 1

1.4 v. Maybe I'll try tightening some others. Is it worth tightening any other timings then the first five or not really ? At 52.5 latency now which is much better then my old 61


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> I did an 8 hour test overnight and no errors at 13 13 13 35 1
> 
> 1.4 v. Maybe I'll try tightening some others. Is it worth tightening any other timings then the first five or not really ? At 52.5 latency now which is much better then my old 61


save your settings to a bios save slot first...









btw - what bios is loaded on that mobo?


----------



## thrgk

Not sure I updated to the latest one


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Not sure I updated to the latest one


open cpuZ and it's on the mobo tab. Did you find Praz's batch file for memtest?


----------



## thrgk

Yea I got it to work, thanks very much, made life easier.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> 
> 
> Yea I got it to work, thanks very much, made life easier.










I'm still on 0802.


----------



## thrgk

Looks like those timings are as tight as I will get, I cannot complain, I gained much lower latency so still all good. It was only $240 ram so i dont expect to much lol


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> lol - I've been running 3333c16 w/ 1.390V for a few days now - 24/7 cold starts, warms starts, (some) gaming.. etc. Working solid. Very snappy!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't that just make you want to


That be some good RAM







what did you do with your old kit dude?


----------



## VSG

So speaking of RAM, I ran into a new company called Klevv at PAX South yesterday: http://www.klevv.com/main.do





Company was formed 8 months ago and will have listings on Newegg next week apparently, but their RAM kits looked amazing. Sorry for the pics, I didn't take my camera along. I spoke to them for a while and they said they are working very close with SK Hynix- so much so that this is pretty much as close as you can get to Hynix's house brand. DDR4 modules coming up will be really expensive though from the prices I was given.

Edit: From Klevv's FB page:


----------



## Silent Scone

Ooo, pretty!


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> . I spoke to them for a while and they said they are working very close with SK Hynix- so much so that this is pretty much as close as you can get to Hynix's house brand. DDR4 modules coming up will be really expensive though from the prices I was given.


Hello

The SK Group owns both Essencore (KLEVV) and Hynix so is basically direct to consumer from Hynix.


----------



## Silent Scone

Sister company type deal, interesting. No listings for anything above 3200 mind you, yet


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> The SK Group owns both Essencore (KLEVV) and Hynix so is basically direct to consumer from Hynix.


Yeah, pretty much. Their product brochure which I took along said their 2133 MHz DDR4 Unbuffered kit came in at CAS 10 but turned out to be a typo instead


----------



## thrgk

So I'm 8 hour error free with 13 13 13 35 1 can I lower 35 or no? I thought it had to stay 35.

Also is it worth changing the RAS delay and delay like to 4 and 5 .


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> That be some good RAM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what did you do with your old kit dude?


Sitting in the OEM box.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> So speaking of RAM, I ran into a new company called Klevv at PAX South yesterday: http://www.klevv.com/main.do
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Company was formed 8 months ago and will have listings on Newegg next week apparently, but their RAM kits looked amazing. Sorry for the pics, I didn't take my camera along. I spoke to them for a while and they said they are working very close with SK Hynix- so much so that this is pretty much as close as you can get to Hynix's house brand. DDR4 modules coming up will be really expensive though from the prices I was given.
> 
> Edit: From Klevv's FB page:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> The SK Group owns both Essencore (KLEVV) and Hynix so is basically direct to consumer from Hynix.


'bout time, right? will be interesting to have essentially a Hynix brand with no guessing which ICs areon the sticks.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> So I'm 8 hour error free with 13 13 13 35 1 can I lower 35 or no? I thought it had to stay 35.
> 
> Also is it worth changing the RAS delay and delay like to 4 and 5 .


After reading about tRAS? setting it lower than explained will run a value the IMC substitutes.


----------



## thrgk

Do you guys buy the ram and the return it or just sell it used?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Do you guys buy the ram and the return it or just sell it used?


I've DSR'd a couple ram kits within the 30 days return period before. And returned a Dom Platinum DDR3 kit for a faulty DIMM. No such thing with DDR4 yet though. Sold on to a chum.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Do you guys buy the ram and the return it or just sell it used?


I've returned a couple of kits that were weak. And have sold several in the OCN market place before. Why, you lookin' to upgrade?


----------



## thrgk

What latency are you getting at those speeds ?


----------



## Pikaru

I'm calling it stable.


----------



## ktoonsez

Wanted to thank all the guys that provided me with input over the last few days
















Finally ended up getting 1T late last night with 3000Mhz on RAM, the trick was using the Eventual Voltage and DRAM voltage as separate voltages so it could pass mem tests during POST.


Spoiler: Images


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pikaru*
> 
> I'm calling it stable.


What voltage? How are you getting the DIMMs so warm lol. Mine never exceed 30c! Won't be a problem just seems quite high.


----------



## Pikaru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> What voltage? How are you getting the DIMMs so warm lol. Mine never exceed 30c! Won't be a problem just seems quite high.


CPU at 1.248, Cache at 1.29, and RAM at 1.365.

No idea why DIMMs are warm. Ambient is 25c


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pikaru*
> 
> CPU at 1.248, Cache at 1.29, and RAM at 1.365.
> 
> No idea why DIMMs are warm. Ambient is 25c


yeah, hci memtest might really warm 'em up.









So, hardware monitor and aid64.. .no sensor conflicts? check the stats tab on the aid64 test window.

but, nice cpu!


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pikaru*
> 
> CPU at 1.248, Cache at 1.29, and RAM at 1.365.
> 
> No idea why DIMMs are warm. Ambient is 25c


Weird. It doesn't matter, they're fine as they are
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yeah, hci memtest might really warm 'em up.


Yeah, even with HCI though and without active airflow, the Preds never exceed 30 odd Celsius


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ktoonsez*
> 
> Wanted to thank all the guys that provided me with input over the last few days
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally ended up getting 1T late last night with 3000Mhz on RAM, the trick was using the Eventual Voltage and DRAM voltage as separate voltages so it could pass mem tests during POST.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Images


nice


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devilhead*
> 
> Today i went over 1.5v on ram
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tried 1.56v 3333mhz 13-14-15-25-1T, just the cache is the main problem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hard to overclock with that speed of ram
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And some XTU with 3333mhz 14-15-16-25-1T
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://hwbot.org/submission/2743760_devilhead_xtu_core_i7_5960x_2598_marks


Been trying to replicate your results to night but I'm getting a lot of errors and bsod's, even got freeze while I was in bios








125 strap is tricky here so I tested with 100 strap and some









Best I could do so far


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Been trying to replicate your results to night but I'm getting a lot of errors and bsod's, even got freeze while I was in bios
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 125 strap is tricky here so I tested with 100 strap and some
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best I could do so far
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Dog, 48+ on Cache? That's Sick !


----------



## litster

I think I may need to get new DDR4 for my setup. I want to stay at 16GB now with good upgradeability down the road. Should I go 4x4GB or 2x8GB kits? Something 2600MHz or higher with decent overclock potential. Any recommendation? Thanks.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *litster*
> 
> I think I may need to get new DDR4 for my setup. I want to stay at 16GB now with good upgradeability down the road. Should I go 4x4GB or 2x8GB kits? Something 2600MHz or higher with decent overclock potential. Any recommendation? Thanks.


x99 is quad channel.. use four sticks.. so 4x4 is the optimal. for a decent OC, start at 2800c16 or higher. the corsair lpx2800c16 kit is on sale at the Egg.


----------



## litster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> x99 is quad channel.. use four sticks.. so 4x4 is the optimal. for a decent OC, start at 2800c16 or higher. the corsair lpx2800c16 kit is on sale at the Egg.


Thanks jpmboy. Are these the ones?


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Black
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820233696
Blue
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820233697
Red
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820233691



I will need to return my Ballistix Sport RAM. Will I need to pay restocking fees or something? I have never returned anything to newegg before in the last 12 years









EDIT: stupid newegg charges me restocking fees. Amazon has the Corsair Vengeance LPX 2800C16 DDR4 for the same price. I just ordered from Amazon even though I need to pay sales tax. Thanks for the recommendation, Jpmboy.


----------



## glnn_23

Started testing my Gskill 2400 C15 1.2v with new 8 core.

Purchased HCI memtest pro.

This Gskill 2400C15 in the past, with previous 5960x, ran memtest86+ 3200mhz 15 15 17 28 1T 1.375v for 12hours. CPU 4g cache 3.6g.

Have also run aida64 benchmark at 3333mhz and 3400mhz around 1.41v at C16.

Now with the new cpu and running HCI memtest using a ceiling of 1.35v for ram, 3200C15 gave me errors in the first minutes.

I ended up with 3200mhz 16 16 17 43 1T 1.35v and ran it for 600%.

I found tRAS over 43 unstable.

I think I'll use HCI Memtest for all ram stability testing now.

Cpu 4g @ 1.124v
Cache 3.5g @ 1.15v
VCCSA 1.02v
CPU input 1.83v
DRAM 1.35v


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Dog, 48+ on Cache? That's Sick !


Understatement, mine won't even post at that


----------



## lilchronic

mine wont go past 3.5Ghz


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Dog, 48+ on Cache? That's Sick !


Maybe if I back off a bit on cache it'll do better on memory speed?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Understatement, mine won't even post at that


How high can you go?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> mine wont go past 3.5Ghz


You got the wrong mobo for cache OC, you need Asus with the OC-socket







or do the hard-mod


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Maybe if I back off a bit on cache it'll do better on memory speed?
> How high can you go?
> You got the wrong mobo for cache OC, you need Asus with the OC-socket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or do the hard-mod


Around 4.6 whilst staying under 1.4v. For complete unconditional stability at 4.0Ghz I need 1.255v


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Understatement, mine won't even post at that


POst? the voltage mine would need to post would flash-cube the chip.








the max on this chip is [email protected] 4.5 posts at 1.4V but is unstable (even to R15)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> mine wont go past 3.5Ghz


still no m-atx with the OC-socket?? that suks.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> *Maybe if I back off a bit on cache it'll do better on memory speed*?
> How high can you go?
> You got the wrong mobo for cache OC, you need Asus with the OC-socket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or do the hard-mod


That's kinda what I've been seeing... at 3333 I needed to bump Vcache and VCCIO. No doubt, the chip you found was cut from a flawless part of the crystal.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *litster*
> 
> Thanks jpmboy. Are these the ones?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Black
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820233696
> Blue
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820233697
> Red
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820233691
> 
> 
> 
> I will need to return my Ballistix Sport RAM. Will I need to pay restocking fees or something? I have never returned anything to newegg before in the last 12 years
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: stupid newegg charges me restocking fees. Amazon has the Corsair Vengeance LPX 2800C16 DDR4 for the same price. I just ordered from Amazon even though I need to pay sales tax. Thanks for the recommendation, Jpmboy.


yup - that's them


----------



## Agent-A01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *litster*
> 
> I will need to return my Ballistix Sport RAM. Will I need to pay restocking fees or something? I have never returned anything to newegg before in the last 12 years
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: stupid newegg charges me restocking fees. Amazon has the Corsair Vengeance LPX 2800C16 DDR4 for the same price. I just ordered from Amazon even though I need to pay sales tax. Thanks for the recommendation, Jpmboy.


Waste of money, the crucials are better kits than those.. Running mine at 2933 at 12-11-14-29 at 1.4v


----------



## DRT-Maverick

Wish I'd gone with the crucials now, but they were sold out at the time I ordered them. I've got some Vengeance 2666mhz's but I haven't really messed around much with trying to overclock and up the CAS. What do you think I can drop them to?


----------



## zoson

my vengeance lpx 2666 16-18-18-35 1.2v kit is total crap. it barely does 2666 16-16-16-35 with 1.35v. If I try to tighten anything else down, my R5E won't post. It gets stuck on either B1 or BD post code. 4GHz Cache with 1.3v cache voltage and 0.95v SA voltage. No amount of voltage on ddr, cache, or SA seems to help.

The kit won't even run the XMP2 setting programmed onto the modules, which is 2800 16-18-18-37 1.35v.

I preordered all my parts, and yeah, initially wanted the crucial 2400 16-16-16-35 1.2v kit. But they were 'preorder' for over a month after the stated release date, so I cancelled them and got the corsair.


----------



## ChronoBodi

I switched to Asus V Rampage from Asrock. Now, how do I OC it the same way I did for Asrock?

Like, 1.185v for CPU, 35x for CPU cache, and adaptive vcore.
4.1-4.2 ghz.

Can I take an oc preset from Asus UEFI and tweak it to my desired settings?


----------



## devilhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Been trying to replicate your results to night but I'm getting a lot of errors and bsod's, even got freeze while I was in bios
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 125 strap is tricky here so I tested with 100 strap and some
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best I could do so far


heh, nice one














when you will play with 3333mhz on ram, so 90 000 Mb/s easy







here i have stuck with 4750mhz cache:


----------



## litster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent-A01*
> 
> Waste of money, the crucials are better kits than those.. Running mine at 2933 at 12-11-14-29 at 1.4v


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRT-Maverick*
> 
> Wish I'd gone with the crucials now, but they were sold out at the time I ordered them. I've got some Vengeance 2666mhz's but I haven't really messed around much with trying to overclock and up the CAS. What do you think I can drop them to?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zoson*
> 
> my vengeance lpx 2666 16-18-18-35 1.2v kit is total crap. it barely does 2666 16-16-16-35 with 1.35v. If I try to tighten anything else down, my R5E won't post. It gets stuck on either B1 or BD post code. 4GHz Cache with 1.3v cache voltage and 0.95v SA voltage. No amount of voltage on ddr, cache, or SA seems to help.
> 
> The kit won't even run the XMP2 setting programmed onto the modules, which is 2800 16-18-18-37 1.35v.
> 
> I preordered all my parts, and yeah, initially wanted the crucial 2400 16-16-16-35 1.2v kit. But they were 'preorder' for over a month after the stated release date, so I cancelled them and got the corsair.


Too late, I already ordered the Vengeance LPX 2800 kit from Amazon with same day shipping. It will be here tonight. It maybe my CPU or Asus X99 Deluxe. I can't get the Crucial Ballistix Sport to run memtest error free at 1.36V. These Vengeance LPX 2800 runs at 2800 at 1.20V. It should work better on my setup.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *litster*
> 
> Too late, I already ordered the Vengeance LPX 2800 kit from Amazon with same day shipping. It will be here tonight. It maybe my CPU or Asus X99 Deluxe. I can't get the Crucial Ballistix Sport to run memtest error free at 1.36V. These Vengeance LPX 2800 runs at 2800 at 1.20V. It should work better on my setup.


just as a counter point, the LPX kit is fine, mine ran 3200c16 (or c15 +25mV) 24/7 memtest stable 24/7 since launch at 1.365V. nOte that 2800 is 127bclk on 125 strap...

on strap 100, 3200 ram freq is easy with the LPx kit if your IMC is up to it.

and remember, you were running 32GB... can't compare OC range with at 4x4 kit.


----------



## litster

Come to think of it, it maybe my setup. I re-ran memtest on just 16GB of Ballistix (4x4GB) and memtest passed 100% at 12-12-12-30 1T. So I guess there are a few possibilities:
- one or more of the 8 DDR4 sticks is not as overclockable (very possible, the more sticks are in the mix, the higher the chance to have a bad one in the mix)
- the X99 Deluxe may not be as stable when there are 8 sticks installed
- the 5960X's memory controller is not as stable when overclocked with 8 sticks

The setup with 8 sticks passed AIDA for a couple of hours, including memory test. Yet, it didn't pass memtest. memtest's stress scenario is really stressful. I can't think of a real world scenario that would have 16 threads reading and writing memory as fast as possible, so much so that it pecks all 8 cores to 100% the whole time. I suspect that if memtest was a 64-bit application and could allocate more than 2GB of memory per instance, and just walk the memory, it would less likely to find memory error that might only occur under this 16-thread stress scenario.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *litster*
> 
> Come to think of it, it maybe my setup. I re-ran memtest on just 16GB of Ballistix (4x4GB) and memtest passed 100% at 12-12-12-30 1T. So I guess there are a few possibilities:
> - one or more of the 8 DDR4 sticks is not as overclockable (very possible, the more sticks are in the mix, the higher the chance to have a bad one in the mix)
> - the X99 Deluxe may not be as stable when there are 8 sticks installed
> - the 5960X's memory controller is not as stable when overclocked with 8 sticks
> 
> The setup with 8 sticks passed AIDA for a couple of hours, including memory test. Yet, it didn't pass memtest. memtest's stress scenario is really stressful. I can't think of a real world scenario that would have 16 threads reading and writing memory as fast as possible, so much so that it pecks all 8 cores to 100% the whole time. I suspect that if memtest was a 64-bit application and could allocate more than 2GB of memory per instance, and just walk the memory, it would less likely to find memory error that might only occur under this 16-thread stress scenario.


Indeed, memtest is "more" stressful. A solid run is >5 laps tho. 100% is just a warmup. The thing with memory (in)stability is that the errors are insidious over time resulting in background error correction (machine check errors aka, WHEA) which is fine 'cept that holding up the stack while a proc reruns until checksums match slows overall performance.. that is until the checksum can't match and then bsod or freeze. Additionally, the errors can accumulate corruption but appear as tho the machine is fine during routine use. Hence, EC-ram in can't-fail rigs (servers, comp boxes etc).
It's all a matter of preference - stability testing is somewhat a sliding scale.








Your last bulletpoint is spot on, not all IMCs can push 8 sticks, or push 4x8GB sticks... and certainly not like 4x4GB configs.


----------



## Agent-A01

Yes 8 dimms puts more stress on the IMC.. Id imagine not all ICs OC the same as well


----------



## norcaljason

These chips sure can be unique. Over the past few weeks I've been slowly overclocking the ram, cache, and core. g:

5820K / Msi MPower / Kingston Hyper X 2666cl13

My cache is extremely unstable at anything over 3.5ghz. I can pass stability tests for hours, but after playing video games system hard locks. I've tried ring voltage up to 1.35, but has no effect. BUT... My memory controller is pretty good. On the 100 strap I can run my memory 3200CL15 1T at 1.45v, or 2666CL11 1T at 1.45v. The tighter memory gives better Aida benchmarks, so that's what I've been running.

My motherboard will not boot on the 125 strap. What gives? Even under stock/default settings. 125bclk goes into immediate boot loop where I cannot get into even the bios. CMOS reset is required.

My core is rock solid stable at 4.6ghz (1.35v). And with my custom loop, temps peak at 72deg. With the enhanced turbo enabled, the processor reports 4.7ghz on single threaded programs. Stable all day. However, no amount of voltage (I'm conformable with) can get 4.7 stable on all cores.


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *norcaljason*
> 
> *snip*
> 
> My *motherboard will not boot on the 125 strap*. What gives? Even under stock/default settings. 125bclk goes into immediate boot loop where I cannot get into even the bios. CMOS reset is required.
> 
> *snip*


**MSI just cant seem to get their strap selection right... been an issue for the past few gen boards too.

To get bclk you want:

1. set bclk freq

2. leave DMI/bclk strap to 'Auto'

3. leave RAM strap selection to 'Auto'

4. try to POST.. if successful - set RAM divider as you desire and reboot.

Anytime I move the strap for bclk the board boot-loops because its trying to load the wrong mem dividers.. stupid issue, thats been raised many times unfortunately.


----------



## norcaljason

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> **MSI just cant seem to get their strap selection right... been an issue for the past few gen boards too.
> 
> To get bclk you want:
> 
> 1. set bclk freq
> 2. leave DMI/bclk strap to 'Auto'
> 3. leave RAM strap selection to 'Auto'
> 4. try to POST.. if successful - set RAM divider as you desire and reboot.
> 
> Anytime I move the strap for bclk the board boot-loops because its trying to load the wrong mem dividers.. stupid issue, thats been raised many times unfortunately.


Thank you for the tip! *** MSI!?!


----------



## Mydog

Getting more controll of the 125 strap and memory at 3333 MHz Thanks to good help from my buddy @devilhead

Cache is limited so far at 4750 MHz, 4875 MHz will not boot even with 1.5 cache voltage


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *norcaljason*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> **MSI just cant seem to get their strap selection right... been an issue for the past few gen boards too.
> 
> To get bclk you want:
> 
> 1. set bclk freq
> 2. leave DMI/bclk strap to 'Auto'
> 3. leave RAM strap selection to 'Auto'
> 4. try to POST.. if successful - set RAM divider as you desire and reboot.
> 
> Anytime I move the strap for bclk the board boot-loops because its trying to load the wrong mem dividers.. stupid issue, thats been raised many times unfortunately.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for the tip! *** MSI!?!
Click to expand...

I think its too much for BIOS engi to fix.. must break a lot or something.

**for the record - using this method I took Z87, above 180bclk .. Z97 didnt go as high with my CPU/board.. but X99 shouldnt be any different.


----------



## Pikaru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Getting more controll of the 125 strap and memory at 3333 MHz Thanks to good help from my buddy @devilhead
> 
> Cache is limited so far at 4750 MHz, 4875 MHz will not boot even with 1.5 cache voltage


What voltage are you running on the DIMMs? And what kit are you using?


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pikaru*
> 
> What voltage are you running on the DIMMs? And what kit are you using?


1.46 vdimm and it's G.Skill Ripjaws4 3200 MHz CL16


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Getting more controll of the 125 strap and memory at 3333 MHz Thanks to good help from my buddy @devilhead
> 
> Cache is limited so far at 4750 MHz, 4875 MHz will not boot even with 1.5 cache voltage


nice! anything beyond a flash-bench with those timings? I've been lowering cycle time... seems to hold up, to a point.


----------



## Pikaru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> 1.46 vdimm and it's G.Skill Ripjaws4 3200 MHz CL16


Damn. Might be too little for my measly 3000 c15 kit.


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> nice! anything beyond a flash-bench with those timings? I've been lowering cycle time... seems to hold up, to a point.


Not tested much yet, but will do more tomorrow. first time I got the 125 strap to play along thanks to devilhead.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pikaru*
> 
> Damn. Might be too little for my measly 3000 c15 kit.


If you got the G.Skill 3000 mhz CL15 that came out last year I believe it's very similar to mine and devilhead has that kit too.

3200 MHz should be easy and these kits are safe up to 1.5 vdim from what I've read.


----------



## Pikaru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Not tested much yet, but will do more tomorrow. first time I got the 125 strap to play along thanks to devilhead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you got the G.Skill 3000 mhz CL15 that came out last year I believe it's very similar to mine and devilhead has that kit too.
> 
> 3200 MHz should be easy and these kits are safe up to 1.5 vdim from what I've read.


Oh yea. I've got 3200 c15. Just tried 3333 c15 at 1.49v. No dice. couldn't even get aida to bench. It could also be cache though. It seems I just about hito a stable voltage so I'd need to raise cache voltage.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Not tested much yet, but will do more tomorrow. first time I got the 125 strap to play along thanks to devilhead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you got the G.Skill 3000 mhz CL15 that came out last year I believe it's very similar to mine and devilhead has that kit too.
> 
> 3200 MHz should be easy and these kits are safe up to 1.5 vdim from what I've read.


what was the key you got from D'head?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pikaru*
> 
> Oh yea. I've got 3200 c15. Just tried 3333 c15 at 1.49v. No dice. couldn't even get aida to bench. It could also be cache though. It seems I just about hito a stable voltage so I'd need to raise cache voltage.


erm - this 3333 is with the Corsair 3000c15 kit. cache only at 4.0. same timings and volts for cache @ 4.5.


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> what was the key you got from D'head?
> erm - this is with the Corsair 3000c15 kit. cache only at 4.0. same timings and volts for cache @ 4.5.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Vccio voltage need to be raised a bit and start with rather high timings, I used the Hynix 4x4GB single sided 3300 MHz preset in bios and worked from there. Also backed off on Core and Cache OC to eliminate multiple fault sources.


----------



## Pikaru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Vccio voltage need to be raised a bit and start with rather high timings, I used the Hynix 4x4GB single sided 3300 MHz preset in bios and worked from there. Also backed off on Core and Cache OC to eliminate multiple fault sources.


So you tuned your RAM and then tuned you cpu and cache from there? Or tuned RAM then enter back in and put back in your settings from before?


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pikaru*
> 
> So you tuned your RAM and then tuned you cpu and cache from there? Or tuned RAM then enter back in and put back in your settings from before?


Tuned the ram first and then OC'ed CPU and Cache, backed off core to 4.25 GHz and cache to 4 ghz while tuning memory


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Vccio voltage need to be raised a bit and start with rather high timings, I used the Hynix 4x4GB single sided 3300 MHz preset in bios and worked from there. Also backed off on Core and Cache OC to eliminate multiple fault sources.


he had me confused.. was talking VTT...








But yes, VCCIO help to stablize 3333, I never had trouble booting at the freq.








http://www.overclock.net/t/1510328/asus-x99-motherboard-series-official-support-thread-north-american-users-only/4800_20#post_23445076
http://www.overclock.net/t/1510328/asus-x99-motherboard-series-official-support-thread-north-american-users-only/4820_20#post_23445429


----------



## Creator

Does anyone have any idea how much the uncore pulls in power relative to the cores? Or some website that has tried to benchmark each? I know the cores are dominant but this is the first chip I've actually overclocked the uncore, so I'm just curious.

And why does the 5960x die map have uncore specifically labeled? I thought uncore was everything that's not the core (including the L3 cache and mem controller). So what exactly am I overclocking again with uncore?








(Sorry if I am beating a dead horse)


----------



## devilhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> he had me confused.. was talking VTT...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But yes, VCCIO help to stablize 3333, I never had trouble booting at the freq.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1510328/asus-x99-motherboard-series-official-support-thread-north-american-users-only/4800_20#post_23445076
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1510328/asus-x99-motherboard-series-official-support-thread-north-american-users-only/4820_20#post_23445429


yes, i'm lame at overclocking, just saw at HWiNFO64 program that it calls VTT and said







But in Bios changed VCCIO


----------



## Frankz

Hmm seems my system isn't 100% stable after all =/.

Got several signs over te past couple days. I suspect it's the memory though, G.Skill 4x4GB 2400 rated @ 3000 15-15-15-35-1T 1.355, SA 1.05, passed 500% hci memtest

Signs I got:
Completely random freeze in the bios when I was adjusting fan profiles
When cold booting; getting stuck on the BD q-code all of a sudden
When firefox was using a lot of memory(3GB) & started lagging, I tried closing FF but it froze my PC for a minute & then unfroze as I managed to finally close FF.
Today's first bootup: it rebooted itself slighty after or before posting(not sure as i wasnt watching), then after the reboot it made it to windows, I opened firefox & the PC completely shutdown itself(no bsod)

However I've been able to play intensive games & photoshop without any issues, hmm

I guess it's back to the drawing board as they say


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devilhead*
> 
> *yes, i'm lame at overclocking*, just saw at HWiNFO64 program that it calls VTT and said
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But in Bios changed VCCIO


lol - I don't think so!








But anyway, vccio certainly helped get my ram stable at 3333.







HWInfo64 is okay, but the updates are not soon enough for my liking. AID64 seems to be reading all sensors on this platform correctly.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frankz*
> 
> Hmm seems my system isn't 100% stable after all =/.
> 
> Got several signs over te past couple days. I suspect it's the memory though, G.Skill 4x4GB 2400 rated @ 3000 15-15-15-35-1T 1.355, SA 1.05, passed 500% hci memtest
> 
> Signs I got:
> Completely random freeze in the bios when I was adjusting fan profiles
> When cold booting; getting stuck on the BD q-code all of a sudden
> When firefox was using a lot of memory(3GB) & started lagging, I tried closing FF but it froze my PC for a minute & then unfroze as I managed to finally close FF.
> Today's first bootup: it rebooted itself slighty after or before posting(not sure as i wasnt watching), then after the reboot it made it to windows, I opened firefox & the PC completely shutdown itself(no bsod)
> 
> However I've been able to play intensive games & photoshop without any issues, hmm
> 
> I guess it's back to the drawing board as they say


two things.. set tRAS to 15+15+tRTD )which is probably 10) , so 40 - this way you know what RAS the kit is using. AND increase cache voltage or lower cache multiplier... the symptoms are most likely from that.


----------



## Silent Scone

Your shut down from initially turning on is most likely cache instablity, always has been for me


----------



## Frankz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> two things.. set tRAS to 15+15+tRTD )which is probably 10) , so 40 - this way you know what RAS the kit is using. AND increase cache voltage or lower cache multiplier... the symptoms are most likely from that.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Your shut down from initially turning on is most likely cache instablity, always has been for me


Thanks guys, gonna change tRAS & will be thoroughly testing the cache, currently it's at 4.0ghz 1.2v


----------



## devilhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> lol - I don't think so!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But anyway, vccio certainly helped get my ram stable at 3333.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HWInfo64 is okay, but the updates are not soon enough for my liking. AID64 seems to be reading all sensors on this platform correctly.


aida64 is always in background, i run my logitech g19 LCD with aida64 help


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devilhead*
> 
> aida64 is always in background, i run my logitech g19 LCD with aida64 help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


lol:









 

samsung DPF as the AID64 outboard monitor.


----------



## Silent Scone

So very queer...

(I want one







)


----------



## Creator

My uncore doesn't seem to like overclocking as much as my core. I'm trying to get 4.3ghz stable. I would freeze at 1.2v, and at 1.25v it was stable overnight with a lot of computational work, but I just had a random system shut down and power back on (though that could have been a power surge - I really need to stop being lazy and get that UPS out of the closet). Meanwhile my core has been running 4.3ghz stable at 1.175v for a few months now.

Anything else other than raising cache voltage to help its stability?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Creator*
> 
> My uncore doesn't seem to like overclocking as much as my core. I'm trying to get 4.3ghz stable. I would freeze at 1.2v, and at 1.25v it was stable overnight with a lot of computational work, but I just had a random system shut down and power back on (though that could have been a power surge - I really need to stop being lazy and get that UPS out of the closet). Meanwhile my core has been running 4.3ghz stable at 1.175v for a few months now.
> 
> Anything else other than raising cache voltage to help its stability?


Yes, very much so. Cache is some what unpredictable, depends on how and when it is accessed at point of failure. You just need to do an initial stability test, AIDA64 cache is fairly good. If it can pass 2 hours go from there, albeit it should be stable if it can pass this on the latest build.

Just take a look at my signature for example. 4.375 core at 1.2v yet I need 1.255v for 4.0 uncore. To match core at 4.375 for it to be unconditional I need 1.35v. If you're close the most you'll recieve is 0xc0 exceptions in certain applications once in a while or rarely, if you're a longer way off, random shut downs, rebooting or hard freezes.

There's no click and forget method sadly, like all things when pushing your system you just need to soak test it.


----------



## gg141717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Yes, very much so. Cache is some what unpredictable, depends on how and when it is accessed at point of failure. You just need to do an initial stability test, AIDA64 cache is fairly good. If it can pass 2 hours go from there, albeit it should be stable if it can pass this on the latest build.
> 
> Just take a look at my signature for example. 4.375 core at 1.2v yet I need 1.255v for 4.0 uncore. To match core at 4.375 for it to be unconditional I need 1.35v. If you're close the most you'll recieve is 0xc0 exceptions in certain applications once in a while or rarely, if you're a longer way off, random shut downs, rebooting or hard freezes.
> 
> There's no click and forget method sadly, like all things when pushing your system you just need to soak test it.


I am having trouble with cache overclock. I want my cache frequency to match core frequency but after 4.4 it seems like some hard wall i can't pass. No matter what cache voltage, i can not boot at 4.5. Are there some other voltages i can tune to get cache to run at 4.5? Or have i reached the limit of my cache?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gg141717*
> 
> I am having trouble with cache overclock. I want my cache frequency to match core frequency but after 4.4 it seems like some hard wall i can't pass. No matter what cache voltage, i can not boot at 4.5. Are there some other voltages i can tune to get cache to run at 4.5? Or have i reached the limit of my cache?


matching core and cache is not really important... finding the sweetspot for cache and ram freq is maybe more impactful.
mine is pretty much the same.. 4.5GHz cache is the ceiling on this chip. I'm not aware of any other voltages or settings that will overcome this cache limit (and believe me, I've tried







)


----------



## marc0053

Anyone have a general idea how much more core volt is needed to go from cinebench R15 stable to realbench 1 hour stable at around 4.5 GHz?


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> Anyone have a general idea how much more core volt is needed to go from cinebench R15 stable to realbench 1 hour stable at around 4.5 GHz?


0.05V for me, but ymmv.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> Anyone have a general idea how much more core volt is needed to go from cinebench R15 stable to realbench 1 hour stable at around 4.5 GHz?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> 0.05V for me, but ymmv.


about the same here, but as you know it will vary depending on where vcore is on the VID curve for each sample. the thing is, realbench can be set to hit the ram too (and gpus), R15 barely loads the ram.


----------



## Mydog

Testing some Wprime at 125 bclk with 3333 mhz cl15 memory and trying 166 bclk.

Wprime 32M



166 bclk vs 125 strap



Looks like latency goes up with 166 strap


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Testing some Wprime at 125 bclk with 3333 mhz cl15 memory and trying 166 bclk.
> 
> Wprime 32M
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 166 bclk vs 125 strap
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like latency goes up with 166 strap


that's strange... why should it increase?


----------



## LiveOrDie

Hey guys i was playing dying light last night got about a hour in and the game froze my system up i restarted it and got a BF code is this related to my systems agent voltage or some thing else? Funny thing is i have been running my system fine for 3 weeks with my agent voltage on auto now my system wouldn't even pass this BF code without me increase the voltage by 0.080v?


----------



## norcaljason

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LiveOrDie*
> 
> Hey guys i was playing dying light last night got about a hour in and the game froze my system up i restarted it and got a BF code is this related to my systems agent voltage or some thing else? Funny thing is i have been running my system fine for 3 weeks with my agent voltage on auto now my system wouldn't even pass this BF code without me increase the voltage by 0.080v?


What are your voltage settings?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LiveOrDie*
> 
> Hey guys i was playing dying light last night got about a hour in and the game froze my system up i restarted it and got a BF code is this related to my systems agent voltage or some thing else? Funny thing is i have been running my system fine for 3 weeks with my agent voltage on auto now my system wouldn't even pass this BF code without me increase the voltage by 0.080v?


most likely vsa and cache voltage. set VSa ~1.00V.


----------



## LiveOrDie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> most likely vsa and cache voltage. set VSa ~1.00V.


Ill try SA on 1v see how it goes my cache isn't overclocked should I still need to increase this? Thanks just odd it was working fine for almost a month on auto the load from dying light must of pushed it pass a point.


----------



## vlps5122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LiveOrDie*
> 
> Hey guys i was playing dying light last night got about a hour in and the game froze my system up i restarted it and got a BF code is this related to my systems agent voltage or some thing else? Funny thing is i have been running my system fine for 3 weeks with my agent voltage on auto now my system wouldn't even pass this BF code without me increase the voltage by 0.080v?


my games only freeze cuz of cache. they pass stability tests but fail in games


----------



## LiveOrDie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vlps5122*
> 
> my games only freeze cuz of cache. they pass stability tests but fail in games


All my other games are fine though.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LiveOrDie*
> 
> Ill try SA on 1v see how it goes my cache isn't overclocked should I still need to increase this? Thanks just odd it was working fine for almost a month on auto the load from dying light must of pushed it pass a point.


if you have cache multi on auto, and cache V on auto, then no... but why leave that at such a low clock? a cache of 4.0 should be no problem. It's pretty easy.









Check out the guide HERE if you have not already.


----------



## LiveOrDie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> if you have cache multi on auto, and cache V on auto, then no... but why leave that at such a low clock? a cache of 4.0 should be no problem. It's pretty easy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Check out the guide HERE if you have not already.


The reason I didn't oc my cache was only because I didn't want to add any more heat to my loop I'll look into it in winter  , my two 780ti's add to much heat to my loop in summer.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LiveOrDie*
> 
> The reason I didn't oc my cache was only because I didn't want to add any more heat to my loop I'll look into it in winter  , my two 780ti's add to much heat to my loop in summer.


lol - compared to the 780s, cache OC would be minor BTUs.


----------



## Pikaru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> samsung DPF as the AID64 outboard monitor.


I want one... is that just a tablet?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Creator*
> 
> My uncore doesn't seem to like overclocking as much as my core. I'm trying to get 4.3ghz stable. I would freeze at 1.2v, and at 1.25v it was stable overnight with a lot of computational work, but I just had a random system shut down and power back on (though that could have been a power surge - I really need to stop being lazy and get that UPS out of the closet). Meanwhile my core has been running 4.3ghz stable at 1.175v for a few months now.
> 
> Anything else other than raising cache voltage to help its stability?


it's the same for me. Core only needs 1.249 at 4.5ghz but uncore wants around 1.291 for the same speed


----------



## LiveOrDie

Any one tired the new 1001 bios for the RVE out ?


----------



## Frankz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> two things.. set tRAS to 15+15+tRTD )which is probably 10) , so 40 - this way you know what RAS the kit is using. AND increase cache voltage or lower cache multiplier... the symptoms are most likely from that.


Finally got some time to spend on my OC, so about the tRTD, did you mean tRRD? If so, it's currently at 5. All secondary/tertiary timings are set to Auto in the BIOS.



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LiveOrDie*
> 
> Any one tired the new 1001 bios for the RVE out ?


Haven't updated to it yet, do you lose all your BIOS profiles if you update to another BIOS?

I wish they'd say a bit more on which system compatibility changes they made as for some people it might not be worth going to 1001 at all :/


----------



## gg141717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frankz*
> 
> Finally got some time to spend on my OC, so about the tRTD, did you mean tRRD? If so, it's currently at 5. All secondary/tertiary timings are set to Auto in the BIOS.


He means tRTP which is 10 most of the time when on auto. It is said that tRAS should have a minimum value of CAS + tRCD + tRTP, in your case 15+15+10.


----------



## LiveOrDie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frankz*
> 
> Finally got some time to spend on my OC, so about the tRTD, did you mean tRRD? If so, it's currently at 5. All secondary/tertiary timings are set to Auto in the BIOS.
> 
> 
> Haven't updated to it yet, do you lose all your BIOS profiles if you update to another BIOS?
> 
> I wish they'd say a bit more on which system compatibility changes they made as for some people it might not be worth going to 1001 at all :/


Yep it resets all your bios profiles that's why flash it to your 2nd chip to test it out with.


----------



## Frankz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gg141717*
> 
> He means tRTP which is 10 most of the time when on auto. It is said that tRAS should have a minimum value of CAS + tRCD + tRTP, in your case 15+15+10.


Alright thanks
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LiveOrDie*
> 
> Yep it resets all your bios profiles that's why flash it to your 2nd chip to test it out with.


Oh ok good to know, i personally havent tried using the 2nd bios yet.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> if you have cache multi on auto, and cache V on auto, then no...


There can be exceptions to the rule. If the processor is overclocked, the cache throughput increases even if the default cache ratio is applied. The increase in throughput may require higher cache voltage for stability.


----------



## Silent Scone

I found this with my sample when shooting for 3000+ DRAM freq. Not entirely sure what was required but I used up to 30mv over stock to eliminate probable cause


----------



## Pikaru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gg141717*
> 
> He means tRTP which is 10 most of the time when on auto. It is said that tRAS should have a minimum value of CAS + tRCD + tRTP, in your case 15+15+10.


Is there any reason why the tRAS is 35 through XMP instead of the 40 since it comes set up as 15-15-15-35?


----------



## Silent Scone

Because 35 is probably lower than a competitors kit at the same CAS / frequency lol


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pikaru*
> 
> I want one... is that just a tablet?
> it's the same for me. Core only needs 1.249 at 4.5ghz but uncore wants around 1.291 for the same speed


It's a digital picture frame (samsung 800) Praz dropped a hint some months ago, and I got hooked on it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> There can be exceptions to the rule. If the processor is overclocked, the cache throughput increases even if the default cache ratio is applied. The increase in throughput may require higher cache voltage for stability.


Thanks, and games do seem to spin-up the cache.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pikaru*
> 
> Is there any reason why the tRAS is 35 through XMP instead of the 40 since it comes set up as 15-15-15-35?










"it's deja vu all over again"


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I found this with my sample when shooting for 3000+ DRAM freq. Not entirely sure what was required but I used up to 30mv over stock to eliminate probable cause


same here, at 3333 I have had to add some mV to cache to keep it stable. Been on 3333/125 since I got it stable. I do miss adaptive vcore tho (for some silly reason







)


----------



## norcaljason

Thanks to everybody in this thread. Love this x99 platform!


----------



## Creator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Creator*
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how much the uncore pulls in power relative to the cores? Or some website that has tried to benchmark each? I know the cores are dominant but this is the first chip I've actually overclocked the uncore, so I'm just curious.
> 
> And why does the 5960x die map have uncore specifically labeled? I thought uncore was everything that's not the core (including the L3 cache and mem controller). So what exactly am I overclocking again with uncore?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Sorry if I am beating a dead horse)


Bumping this again in case someone knows. Right now I'm at 4.3ghz 1.25v on cache, uncore, or whatever I'm overclocking there. Seems to be stable and no crashes with lots of heavy computation and RAM usage. Just still would like to know exactly I am overclocking the image below. I assume it would IO and cache, and memory controller is separate.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Creator*
> 
> Bumping this again in case someone knows. Right now I'm at 4.3ghz 1.25v on cache, uncore, or whatever I'm overclocking there. Seems to be stable and no crashes with lots of heavy computation and RAM usage. Just still would like to know exactly I am overclocking the image below. I *assume it would IO and cache, and memory controller is separate.*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


yup, pretty sure that's it.


----------



## litster

quick question. I used to be able to see VRM temp in HWiNFO and in AIDA64. But now I can no longer find it on the list in HWiNFO or in AIDA64. Must be something I did, but I don't know what I did to cause it to disappear. Any idea how I can bring it back? Thanks.


----------



## LiveOrDie

Running SA on 0.9v seemed to fix my lockups in dying light can only hope for the best.


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *litster*
> 
> quick question. I used to be able to see VRM temp in HWiNFO and in AIDA64. But now I can no longer find it on the list in HWiNFO or in AIDA64. Must be something I did, but I don't know what I did to cause it to disappear. Any idea how I can bring it back? Thanks.


Here you go, it's under computer, sensor, vrm.









http://s572.photobucket.com/user/moorhen2/media/Capture2323.jpg.html


----------



## litster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moorhen2*
> 
> Here you go, it's under computer, sensor, vrm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://s572.photobucket.com/user/moorhen2/media/Capture2323.jpg.html


Thanks! I will take a look at this when I get home from work. Last night I looked, VRM temp mysteriously disappeared from that list on my computer.


----------



## flysimon

hi guys i have a little problem with my i7 5960x when using linx i get really low gflops for 4.6ghz look i get 130 gflops. linx version is 0.6.4 i am not able to run 0.6.5 due to high temperatures
may someone can help me


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flysimon*
> 
> hi guys i have a little problem with my i7 5960x when using linx i get really low gflops for 4.6ghz look i get 130 gflops. linx version is 0.6.4 i am not able to run 0.6.5 due to high temperatures
> may someone can help me


My advice, don't use linx.







Just my opinion though.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flysimon*
> 
> hi guys i have a little problem with my i7 5960x when using linx i get really low gflops for 4.6ghz look i get 130 gflops. linx version is 0.6.4 i am not able to run 0.6.5 due to high temperatures
> may someone can help me


There is nothing wrong here, that gflops is spot on for 0.6.4.


----------



## ktoonsez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flysimon*
> 
> hi guys i have a little problem with my i7 5960x when using linx i get really low gflops for 4.6ghz look i get 130 gflops. linx version is 0.6.4 i am not able to run 0.6.5 due to high temperatures
> may someone can help me


Ive never ran the program so I downloaded 0.6.4 just now to see what I get with same CPU as you. I get 170.8 gflops and my CPU is running at 4125 and cache at 3375, memory is in sig.


----------



## xarot

[email protected] GHz scores 174 GFlops in LinX 0.6.4. My 5960X scores are lower too..5960X should score much higher. 0.6.5 scores over 400 GFlops though.


----------



## flysimon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xarot*
> 
> [email protected] GHz scores 174 GFlops in LinX 0.6.4. My 5960X scores are lower too..5960X should score much higher. 0.6.5 scores over 400 GFlops though.


can you Tell me how many gflops do you jet on 0.6.4 ?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flysimon*
> 
> can you Tell me how many gflops do you jet on 0.6.4 ?


how much memory and problem size??


----------



## flysimon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> how much memory and problem size??


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xarot*
> 
> [email protected] GHz scores 174 GFlops in LinX 0.6.4. My 5960X scores are lower too..5960X should score much higher. 0.6.5 scores over 400 GFlops though.[/quote


----------



## flysimon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flysimon*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *xarot*
> 
> [email protected] GHz scores 174 GFlops in LinX 0.6.4. My 5960X scores are lower too..5960X should score much higher. 0.6.5 scores over 400 GFlops though.[/quote
> 
> 
> 
> 8gb of memory and 3200 problem size
Click to expand...


----------



## flysimon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flysimon*
> 
> 8gb of memory and 3200 problem size


**32717 problem size


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flysimon*
> 
> **32717 problem size




?? barely warmed the cpu.


----------



## flysimon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 
> 
> ?? barely warmed the cpu.


good temps mate and thanks you







i see that it normal to ger 130gflops


----------



## ssateneth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 
> 
> ?? barely warmed the cpu.


linx 0.6.4 has outdated binaries and does not take advantage of AVX2 instructions, which double performance and causes more heat. get the latest beta of 0.6.5.

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?201670-LinX-A-simple-Linpack-interface&p=5242370&viewfull=1#post5242370

this will fully stress and heat your 5960x, but take warning. this is, in my experience, the hardest stressing program I've seen yet. with 8 threads (HT disabled) 4.3GHz core, 4.0GHz uncore, and 2666mhz 32gb cas13 ram, the CPU did about 270 watts just for the CPU under prime95 small FFT. LinX pulled 305 watts just for the CPU. This isnt for the entire PC, this is for JUST the CPU, according to hwinfo CPU power watts sensor.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssateneth*
> 
> linx 0.6.4 has outdated binaries and does not take advantage of AVX2 instructions, which double performance and causes more heat. get the latest beta of 0.6.5.
> 
> http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?201670-LinX-A-simple-Linpack-interface&p=5242370&viewfull=1#post5242370
> 
> this will fully stress and heat your 5960x, but take warning. this is, in my experience, the hardest stressing program I've seen yet. with 8 threads (HT disabled) 4.3GHz core, 4.0GHz uncore, and 2666mhz 32gb cas13 ram, the CPU did about 270 watts just for the CPU under prime95 small FFT. LinX pulled 305 watts just for the CPU. This isnt for the entire PC, this is for JUST the CPU, according to hwinfo CPU power watts sensor.


At 4.5GHz core and cache (HT enabled), I've pulled 475 watts through the CPU alone with this program on maximum.









If you can get past the smell of burning electronics, it isn't so bad...


----------



## Mydog

Need LN2 and some new GPU's, getting bored with this Phase









SP 1M



SP 32M



Not sure what more I should test now


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssateneth*
> 
> linx 0.6.4 has outdated binaries and does not take advantage of AVX2 instructions, which double performance and causes more heat. get the latest beta of 0.6.5.
> 
> http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?201670-LinX-A-simple-Linpack-interface&p=5242370&viewfull=1#post5242370
> 
> this will fully stress and heat your 5960x, but take warning. this is, in my experience, the hardest stressing program I've seen yet. with 8 threads (HT disabled) 4.3GHz core, 4.0GHz uncore, and 2666mhz 32gb cas13 ram, the CPU did about 270 watts just for the CPU under prime95 small FFT. LinX pulled 305 watts just for the CPU. This isnt for the entire PC, this is for JUST the CPU, according to hwinfo CPU power watts sensor.


so, the reason I do not use the 6.5 is exactly because of the AVX instruction set. and you should not either. If you must, get an e-class processor which down clocks when AVX is in the stack since it can kill these chips. This has been discussed many times in this thread...
It's not the hardest test, it's the hottest and they are not the same.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Need LN2 and some new GPU's, getting bored with this Phase
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SP 1M
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SP 32M
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure what more I should test now


lol - down to Pi? you must be bored... get a 2700K


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> lol - down to Pi? you must be bored... get a 2700K


Not bored but out of ideas on what to test, I've done a lot of benching with this phase-cooler now with the 5960X at 5 to 5.4 GHz, Cache at 4.8 GHz +/- and with my G.Skill Ripjaws4 3200 MHz kit at various speeds and timings.

So what to test next?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Not bored but out of ideas on what to test, I've done a lot of benching with this phase-cooler now with the 5960X at 5 to 5.4 GHz, Cache at 4.8 GHz +/- and with my G.Skill Ripjaws4 3200 MHz kit at various speeds and timings.
> 
> So what to test next?












Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Not bored but out of ideas on what to test, I've done a lot of benching with this phase-cooler now with the 5960X at 5 to 5.4 GHz, Cache at 4.8 GHz +/- and with my G.Skill Ripjaws4 3200 MHz kit at various speeds and timings.
> 
> So what to test next?


Not much... wprime? Bot prime? Processing power? FS physics top 30?
yeah man, that's one of the best 5960s we've seen right? IDK - pick up a couple of 980 Kingpins and up those gpu scores?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


*Throws REP*


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


LN2 pots I got









Getting 70L of LN2 on Tuesday



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Not much... wprime? Bot prime? Processing power? FS physics top 30?
> yeah man, that's one of the best 5960s we've seen right? IDK - pick up a couple of 980 Kingpins and up those gpu scores?


I've done
Wprime 32M and 1024M
Bot prime
FS physics top 30 but need LN2 to get back in top 10

Processing power - not sure what you mean there


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> LN2 pots I got
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Getting 70L of LN2 on Tuesday
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've done
> Wprime 32M and 1024M
> Bot prime
> FS physics top 30 but need LN2 to get back in top 10
> 
> Processing power - not sure what you mean there


http://hwbot.org/benchmarks/processor

4th from bottom - no points tho.









I got 8.1 on this rig... can't do any cpu cept xtu...


----------



## tatmMRKIV

how much heat watts do the 8cores put out at 5.4 etc? I need to figure out what I need for a phase, baker18 is going to come out of retirement for one last build, so to speak, but he isn't familiar with haswell-e heat displacement since last time he built a phase was sandy-e


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> http://hwbot.org/benchmarks/processor
> 
> 4th from bottom - no points tho.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got 8.1 on this rig... can't do any cpu cept xtu...


I know, right? Not been bothered to dual boot. Need to finish the table so I can start benching again.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I know, right? Not been bothered to dual boot. Need to finish the table so I can start benching again.


yeah, I understand why HWBOT rejects 8.1... but you'd think a simple background surveillance "bot" would address the timer issue... a la Futuremark sysinfo. This and the fact that they give points for unsupported benchmnarks like 3DMK 01SE, 03, 05 and 06 on machines running a very obsolete OS (xp), but NOT FOR fire strike ultra is just backwards. HWBOT is not very forward looking - management needs to step up. Their website is gonna loose "hits" unless they keep up with OS releases and not require you use one that's 2 or more generations old. You know, advertisers buy based on site traffic. They're making an attempt by bringing in more phone/pad benches.. feeble.

table.. ?? pictures plz.


----------



## LiveOrDie

Seems i need to retest my OC using bios 1001 did a quick stress test and go a BSOD so looks like ill have to redo my OC for 1001 bios.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> LN2 pots I got
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Getting 70L of LN2 on Tuesday
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've done
> Wprime 32M and 1024M
> Bot prime
> FS physics top 30 but need LN2 to get back in top 10
> 
> Processing power - not sure what you mean there
> 
> 
> 
> http://hwbot.org/benchmarks/processor
> 
> 4th from bottom - no points tho.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got 8.1 on this rig... can't do any cpu cept xtu...
Click to expand...

Is this why I haven't been getting hardware points?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Is this why I haven't been getting hardware points?


there's hope:

http://forum.hwbot.org/showthread.php?t=123642&page=4

if ragincain gets his surveillance bot accepted by hwbot.. hit his webpage and help the guy out!
http://www.bytemedev.com/wolf/


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yeah, I understand why HWBOT rejects 8.1... but you'd think a simple background surveillance "bot" would address the timer issue... a la Futuremark sysinfo. This and the fact that they give points for unsupported benchmnarks like 3DMK 01SE, 03, 05 and 06 on machines running a very obsolete OS (xp), but NOT FOR fire strike ultra is just backwards. HWBOT is not very forward looking - management needs to step up. Their website is gonna loose "hits" unless they keep up with OS releases and not require you use one that's 2 or more generations old. You know, advertisers buy based on site traffic. They're making an attempt by bringing in more phone/pad benches.. feeble.
> 
> table.. ?? pictures plz.


lol it literally is just a table at the moment, the Dismatech one. Most likely going to home another X99 system. Although undecided on what GPU


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> lol it literally is just a table at the moment, the Dismatech one. Most likely going to home another X99 system. Although undecided on what GPU


NIce!! open rigs are just so much easier.. and i like seeing the "inerds" (hey, I'm a biker







)


----------



## Silent Scone

lol yeah they are, however being a father of young children and dogs and cats, I'm not overally fond of the idea







. This rig will be purely for pushing and maybe eventually putting on ice but for now think of it more of a 5960 dicing with death contraption lol


----------



## Pikaru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> lol it literally is just a table at the moment, the Dismatech one. Most likely going to home another X99 system. Although undecided on what GPU


That's a beautiful open rig... I tossed around the idea with myself. I'm upgrading parts all the time and leave my primo open 24/7. So I don't know what's stopping me lol


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> lol yeah they are, however being a father of young children and dogs and cats, I'm not overally fond of the idea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . This rig will be purely for pushing and maybe eventually putting on ice but for now think of it more of a 5960 dicing with death contraption lol


yeah that will be a challenge in terms of "rules".








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pikaru*
> 
> That's a beautiful open rig... I tossed around the idea with myself. I'm upgrading parts all the time and leave my primo open 24/7. So I don't know what's stopping me lol


check out the microcool benchetto 101 (not the acrylic version)


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pikaru*
> 
> That's a beautiful open rig... I tossed around the idea with myself. I'm upgrading parts all the time and leave my primo open 24/7. So I don't know what's stopping me lol


Well you can always do what I do in my 900D for that very reason and buy some Koolance quick disconnects







. They add a bit of restriction but the two D5s in serial seem to cope just fine on quite a big loop. Also have one on the top rad in order to remove the CPU block, two on the external 1080mm and two on the Res/Pumps.



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yeah that will be a challenge in terms of "rules".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> check out the microcool benchetto 101 (not the acrylic version)


lol indeed


----------



## LiveOrDie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Well you can always do what I do in my 900D for that very reason and buy some Koolance quick disconnects
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . They add a bit of restriction but the two D5s in serial seem to cope just fine on quite a big loop. Also have one on the top rad in order to remove the CPU block, two on the external 1080mm and two on the Res/Pumps.
> 
> 
> lol indeed


Do you think adding a 2nd pump to my system would help lower temps or should i be looking at more rad space?


----------



## Silent Scone

Depending on how big your loop is already, both may help


----------



## LiveOrDie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Depending on how big your loop is already, both may help


RADs 360 + 240mm, 2 full cover GPU blocks , CPU block , Res/Pump Combo i dont really want to have any out side RADs thats why i went with that i have.


----------



## Silent Scone

You won't benefit from better flow rate with those rads, not really anyway.

@Jpmboy Do you remember when I was messing with straps the other week that I posted a screen, where as a conciquence I'd found that 30001T seemed to work just fine at 0.0995v SA?

Had a fastboot failure this evening 0xC00000D4. Didn't spot it but saw it in event logs. Such a super sensitive voltage, even makes VTT on X58 seem ok lol. I've just bounced it back up to 1.032v where it's been for months prior.


----------



## LiveOrDie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> You won't benefit from better flow rate with those rads, not really anyway.


Yer there not very thick rads but was the only ones i could fit into the case without losing room for another, I just changed my coolant over from EK clear to ice dragon the EK clear was growing **** in it i had to flush the whole loop over and over to clean the **** out, Hoping the ice dragon wont have this problem.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> You won't benefit from better flow rate with those rads, not really anyway.
> @Jpmboy Do you remember when I was messing with straps the other week that I posted a screen, where as a conciquence I'd found that 30001T seemed to work just fine at 0.0995v SA?
> Had a fastboot failure this evening 0xC00000D4. Didn't spot it but saw it in event logs. Such a super sensitive voltage, even makes VTT on X58 seem ok lol. I've just bounced it back up to 1.032v where it's been for months prior.


ugh! VSA is one of those for sure... sweetspot or it's a downslope on either side. And it seems each cpu is different.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LiveOrDie*
> 
> Yer there not very thick rads but was the only ones i could fit into the case without losing room for another, I just changed my coolant over from EK clear to ice dragon the EK clear was growing **** in it i had to flush the whole loop over and over to clean the **** out, Hoping the ice dragon wont have this problem.


Whoa - EK clear was growing what? The premix? Never used it, except for the first fill on my 720XT. I just use DW+a few % redline water wetter and maybe a bit of glycol. Never had any growth or corrosion at all. In fact, any copper in your loop will kill anything that uses chlorophyll (same mechanism as Ag), a trace of C2 glycol will kill anything else.
Flow rate and loop/coolant loop temp is not as straight forward as we think. The guys at Aquacomputer have a pretty good data-based opinion on this.


----------



## Silent Scone

I know, it's frustrating seeing as it'll pass HCI all day long at just under 1v, one of those cases where if it's not broken don't fix it I guess lol. Maybe a boot setting for SA would be a nice addition in later boards


----------



## thrgk

Think I may of fixed my ram errors.
Are these good results for 3000 mhz ram at Cas 15?

Can anyone who got 3000mhz ram do a quick superpi test?

CPU at 43 and cache 40 currently


----------



## greg1184

I have been playing around with my Core i7 5820k. So far I may have found a sweetspot stability with 4.5ghz and 1.34 vcore. 4.6 was difficult and probably needs alot more work. Not quite as good as the 3770k I had before, but adequate. I am currently running AIDA64 stress while posting this and its running stable.



I find the temp variation between cores interesting though.


----------



## Creator

Some 5820K testing. I must have done a lousy job mounting with a 14C difference.


----------



## LiveOrDie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> ugh! VSA is one of those for sure... sweetspot or it's a downslope on either side. And it seems each cpu is different.
> Whoa - EK clear was growing what? The premix? Never used it, except for the first fill on my 720XT. I just use DW+a few % redline water wetter and maybe a bit of glycol. Never had any growth or corrosion at all. In fact, any copper in your loop will kill anything that uses chlorophyll (same mechanism as Ag), a trace of C2 glycol will kill anything else.
> Flow rate and loop/coolant loop temp is not as straight forward as we think. The guys at Aquacomputer have a pretty good data-based opinion on this.


EK clear was growing algae in it my temps shot up by 20c because the stuff was stuck in the pump i flushed it all out until it was gone ran a distilled water and vinegar mix through it for a hour then flushed it out again with just distilled water then put ice dragon coolant and my temps are back to normal never using EK clear again some think in it doesn't seem to stop algae growing.

BIOS 1001 didn't need any more voltage not sure why i got a BSOD will have to keep testing my OC out in dying light to see if it was the game or my system.


----------



## Frankz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Think I may of fixed my ram errors.
> Are these good results for 3000 mhz ram at Cas 15?
> 
> Can anyone who got 3000mhz ram do a quick superpi test?
> 
> CPU at 43 and cache 40 currently
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Seems ok yea =)


Edit:
So I've been looking into adaptive voltage so the voltage & core speed go down when idleing but I can't get it to work.

I took a screenshot of all my current settings. With this I get [email protected] 1.07v in CPU-Z

adap.zip 923k .zip file


What am I missing here?


----------



## ktoonsez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frankz*
> 
> Seems ok yea =)
> 
> 
> Edit:
> So I've been looking into adaptive voltage so the voltage & core speed go down when idleing but I can't get it to work.
> 
> I took a screenshot of all my current settings. With this I get [email protected] 1.07v in CPU-Z
> 
> adap.zip 923k .zip file
> 
> 
> What am I missing here?


In Windows open control panel, type power, click power options, click change plan options, click change advanced power settings. Expand Processor power management, expand Minimum processor state and change value to 0%


----------



## Frankz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ktoonsez*
> 
> In Windows open control panel, type power, click power options, click change plan options, click change advanced power settings. Expand Processor power management, expand Minimum processor state and change value to 0%


Works now, Thanks!


----------



## ktoonsez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frankz*
> 
> Works now, Thanks!


No problem man, do be careful watching it, Im not exactly sure when it happens but mine has reverted to 100% from 0% a few times now after rebooting, so if u see CPU stuck again make sure thats the first thing you check.


----------



## greg1184

Prime 95 and linx are frustrating. My system at 4.5 and 1.35 are stable with AIDA and realbench but can't deal with p95 or lynx. Guess these two aren't that well compatible with haswell e.

On the bright side overclocking brought my furmark score up by 10000. I am folding overnight to see what happens.

My temps are ok. 60s-80s.


----------



## LiveOrDie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greg1184*
> 
> Prime 95 and linx are frustrating. My system at 4.5 and 1.35 are stable with AIDA and realbench but can't deal with p95 or lynx. Guess these two aren't that well compatible with haswell e.
> 
> On the bright side overclocking brought my furmark score up by 10000. I am folding overnight to see what happens.
> 
> My temps are ok. 60s-80s.


Those two stress tests use AVX2 which can pull a lot of voltage through your CPU which can degrade your CPU over time, Both these stress tests will need a lot more voltage to be stable and nothing you will use will be asking for that type of voltage if you want another stress test to use LinX 0.6.4 which is the version before it moved to AVX2.


----------



## Frankz

Does stability have to be retested when going from Manual mode to Adaptive mode?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frankz*
> 
> Does stability have to be retested when going from Manual mode to Adaptive mode?


if you match the voltages for vcore and cache it will be very close... a quick stability test can't hurt tho. I couldn't open your zip folder?


----------



## Frankz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> if you match the voltages for vcore and cache it will be very close... a quick stability test can't hurt tho. I couldn't open your zip folder?


Aight, thanks. I also read adaptive is "broke" for cahce in your previous posts so i'll prolly use offset for that.

& the zip opens just fine for me :/


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frankz*
> 
> Does stability have to be retested when going from Manual mode to Adaptive mode?


*if you match the voltages for vcore and cache it will be very close*... a quick stability test can't hurt tho. I couldn't open your zip folder?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frankz*
> 
> Aight, thanks. I also read adaptive is "broke" for cahce in your previous posts so i'll prolly use offset for that.
> 
> & the zip opens just fine for me :/


yeah, idk - none of the bmp's will decompress, each errors out.. anyway, offset for cache is working fine. here's a pack with screenies for 45c43m32 as a guide,

45c43m32.zip 4417k .zip file


what I meant by this was match what worked for Fixed voltages.









I'm getting this - 3 downloads = same. 2 diff machines - W8.1 and W7.


----------



## xarot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flysimon*
> 
> can you Tell me how many gflops do you jet on 0.6.4 ?


I downloaded another LinX 0.6.4, the one I had probably had ancient Linpack binaries. Now much better, but still lower than my 4960X, I don't know if this version supports AVX1 so the difference is probably there.



Edit. this is the version that LiveOrDie linked.


----------



## inedenimadam

Just purchased a 5820k and an ASUS X99-A, with some cheap 4x4 Adata kit.

Can someone point me in the direction of a good overclocking guide? Perhaps one centered around ASUS?


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Just purchased a 5820k and an ASUS X99-A, with some cheap 4x4 Adata kit.
> 
> Can someone point me in the direction of a good overclocking guide? Perhaps one centered around ASUS?


Overclock.net | ASUS X99 Motherboard Series - Official Support Thread (North American users only)
Also, don't forget to get decent cooling.
Good luck


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Just purchased a 5820k and an ASUS X99-A, with some cheap 4x4 Adata kit.
> 
> Can someone point me in the direction of a good overclocking guide? Perhaps one centered around ASUS?


First page here:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1510328/asus-x99-motherboard-series-official-support-thread-north-american-users-only

Edit: You beat me by 30 seconds @FreeElectron


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Just purchased a 5820k and an ASUS X99-A, with some cheap 4x4 Adata kit.
> 
> Can someone point me in the direction of a good overclocking guide? Perhaps one centered around ASUS?
> 
> 
> 
> Overclock.net | ASUS X99 Motherboard Series - Official Support Thread (North American users only)
> Also, don't forget to get decent cooling.
Click to expand...

Actually have a full EK loop planned. 480s and Vardars and such!

Thanks for the link.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> First page here:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1510328/asus-x99-motherboard-series-official-support-thread-north-american-users-only
> 
> Edit: You beat me by 30 seconds @FreeElectron


Thanks and +rep for both

Newegg and PPCS already have my money, so I figured it was a good time to read up while I wait for parts to arrive.


----------



## Jpmboy

Shimino's extreme guide (extreme!)

R5EOCGuide.pdf 1687k .pdf file


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Actually have a full EK loop planned. 480s and Vardars and such!
> 
> Thanks for the link.
> 
> Thanks and +rep for both
> 
> Newegg and PPCS already have my money, so I figured it was a good time to read up while I wait for parts to arrive.


You are set then.
Good luck


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Shimino's extreme guide (extreme!)
> 
> R5EOCGuide.pdf 1687k .pdf file


That is a wonderful, complete, and advanced guide.

Thanks.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Guys is there any one here using the 6 core with high end sli setup (770s-780s-tis-970s ) and playing bf4 ?

i need to ask about the battleneck in bf4 and 1080p

now my 4790k @4500mhz with 16gb ram and single gtx 970 G1 i will add another one for sli but now i check my cpu usage

in 64player heavy map like siege of shanghi i see 50% to 70% cpu usage so with another the cpu will hard battleneck

i have around 500$ to burn now in my pc gtx 970 G1 for sli or stay with single 970 and get 5820K + DDR4 + x99 what is the best way to burn this $ ?


----------



## Pikaru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Guys is there any one here using the 6 core with high end sli setup (770s-780s-tis-970s ) and playing bf4 ?
> 
> i need to ask about the battleneck in bf4 and 1080p
> 
> now my 4790k @4500mhz with 16gb ram and single gtx 970 G1 i will add another one for sli but now i check my cpu usage
> 
> in 64player heavy map like siege of shanghi i see 50% to 70% cpu usage so with another the cpu will hard battleneck
> 
> i have around 500$ to burn now in my pc gtx 970 G1 for sli or stay with single 970 and get 5820K + DDR4 + x99 what is the best way to burn this $ ?


I'd go with the SLI.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pikaru*
> 
> I'd go with the SLI.


Thank you for rp

but why is bf4 cant use 6 core ?


----------



## cryptos9099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Thank you for rp
> 
> but why is bf4 cant use 6 core ?


BF4 only uses 4 cores maximum.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cryptos9099*
> 
> BF4 only uses 4 cores maximum.


Are you sure ?

my friend record video for me with gtx 780 sli and 3770k @4800mhz 1080p ultra and the gpu usage 50% each gpu only this battlenec right ?


----------



## JoshMck

I am just finishing off a custom watercooled system which covers all components.

So will be interesting where I can push this chip to (5930K) would be nice to go above my old chip http://valid.canardpc.com/2648498


----------



## cryptos9099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Are you sure ?
> 
> my friend record video for me with gtx 780 sli and 3770k @4800mhz 1080p ultra and the gpu usage 50% each gpu only this battlenec right ?


http://www.techspot.com/review/734-battlefield-4-benchmarks/page6.html

BF4 min CPU spec is a dual core processor. The "true" bottlenecks for BF4 are RAM (due to numerous memory leaks and the always present Origin/Battlelog nonsense) and GPU (even then the SLI support for BF4 is abysmal, some cards cause texture flicker). I'd say buy yourself a nice new monitor or 2


----------



## Pikaru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Thank you for rp
> 
> but why is bf4 cant use 6 core ?


Here's a vid with someone getting 120+ FPS in multiplayer on a 4770K with 2 970s. They're also on 1080p with ultra settings.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cryptos9099*
> 
> http://www.techspot.com/review/734-battlefield-4-benchmarks/page6.html
> 
> BF4 min CPU spec is a dual core processor. The "true" bottlenecks for BF4 are RAM (due to numerous memory leaks and the always present Origin/Battlelog nonsense) and GPU (even then the SLI support for BF4 is abysmal, some cards cause texture flicker). I'd say buy yourself a nice new monitor or 2


the problem with new moniter i dont like any think over 1080p just try 1440p before i dont see much differnce

so the game engine is bad optmize and the video have no cpu battleneck ? right ?


----------



## cryptos9099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> the problem with new moniter i dont like any think over 1080p just try 1440p before i dont see much differnce
> 
> so the game engine is bad optmize and the video have no cpu battleneck ? right ?


Frostbite 3 (BF4's game engine) was optimized to work on Dual Core processors and the PS3/Xbox 360. BF4 was held back by the Consoles AND those with Quad-Cores and lower.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cryptos9099*
> 
> Frostbite 3 (BF4's game engine) was optimized to work on Dual Core processors and the PS3/Xbox 360. BF4 was held back by the Consoles AND those with Quad-Cores and lower.


okay then im going for sli with my 4790k right ?


----------



## cryptos9099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> okay then im going for sli with my 4790k right ?


You can if you want


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cryptos9099*
> 
> You can if you want


thank you alot for that info i will add another 970 for life









thank +rep


----------



## steeludder

Ok guys, I think I've got a dog of a chip...

5960x on X99-Deluxe...

The most it will do at 1.3V is 4.2Ghz.

I can Realbench it at 4.4GHz but not only at 1.4V.

Other notable settings I use are
Vcore input voltage @ 2V
LLC @ Level 4

Any suggestions?
I haven't even looked at the ram yet. Got 4x4GB Gskill 3000.


----------



## norcaljason

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steeludder*
> 
> Ok guys, I think I've got a dog of a chip...
> 
> 5960x on X99-Deluxe...
> 
> The most it will do at 1.3V is 4.2Ghz.
> 
> I can Realbench it at 4.4GHz but not only at 1.4V.
> 
> Other notable settings I use are
> Vcore input voltage @ 2V
> LLC @ Level 4
> 
> Any suggestions?
> I haven't even looked at the ram yet. Got 4x4GB Gskill 3000.


Did you make sure to set the cache/ring multi low? Keep it at 3ghz or so as you raise your core multi.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steeludder*
> 
> Ok guys, I think I've got a dog of a chip...
> 
> 5960x on X99-Deluxe...
> 
> The most it will do at 1.3V is 4.2Ghz.
> 
> I can Realbench it at 4.4GHz but not only at 1.4V.
> 
> Other notable settings I use are
> Vcore input voltage @ 2V
> LLC @ Level 4
> 
> Any suggestions?
> I haven't even looked at the ram yet. Got 4x4GB Gskill 3000.


that's a heck of a lot of input voltage.








llc 4 is pretty aggressive droop on the input voltage. try 6 or 7. LLC 6 is ~ 60mV droop, which is roughly the load transient.
here's a pretty simple 4.5:

150131170327.zip 3679k .zip file


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steeludder*
> 
> Ok guys, I think I've got a dog of a chip...
> 
> 5960x on X99-Deluxe...
> 
> The most it will do at 1.3V is 4.2Ghz.
> 
> I can Realbench it at 4.4GHz but not only at 1.4V.
> 
> Other notable settings I use are
> Vcore input voltage @ 2V
> LLC @ Level 4
> 
> Any suggestions?
> I haven't even looked at the ram yet. Got 4x4GB Gskill 3000.


Default all bios settings. then just change frequency multi to 45x cpu voltage 1.3vand go from there. If you get into OS, try stress test.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moorhen2*
> 
> Default all bios settings. then just change frequency multi to 45x cpu voltage 1.3vand go from there. If you get into OS, try stress test.


^^ this.


----------



## steeludder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moorhen2*
> 
> Default all bios settings. then just change frequency multi to 45x cpu voltage 1.3vand go from there. If you get into OS, try stress test.


First thing I did. Didn't even boot.
I can boot 42*100 @ 1.3V (and nothing else altered).










PS: I'm on water, EK loop, 360 rad + 280 rad, Evo Supremacy block, VRM block, 2x GPU blocks.
Load temps at 1.40V were hovering around 60-65C.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steeludder*
> 
> First thing I did. Didn't even boot.
> I can boot 42*100 @ 1.3V (and nothing else altered).


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steeludder*
> 
> First thing I did. Didn't even boot.
> I can boot 42*100 @ 1.3V (and nothing else altered).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS: I'm on water, EK loop, 360 rad + 280 rad, Evo Supremacy block, VRM block, 2x GPU blocks.
> Load temps at 1.40V were hovering around 60-65C.


Then you either up the voltage, if you are ok with that, or drop the multi at the same voltage and keep doing that until it will pass stress tests, you may well have a very poor sample.


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steeludder*
> 
> First thing I did. Didn't even boot.
> I can boot 42*100 @ 1.3V (and nothing else altered).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS: I'm on water, EK loop, 360 rad + 280 rad, Evo Supremacy block, VRM block, 2x GPU blocks.
> Load temps at 1.40V were hovering around 60-65C.


What batch is your CPU?
I've seen a lot of the new batches of the 5960X OC poorly, a buddy of mine has tested 7-8 pcs and the best one did 4.4 GHz at 1.33 vcore. None of them could do 4.5 GHz at or under 1.35 vcore and most of them neede 1.4 vcore to pass Realbench for 20 mins at 4.5 GHz.


----------



## moorhen2

Yeh, you need deep pockets to be able to bin chips to get a good one unfortunately, that said, it was always on the cards that 8 cores were going to be a pig.


----------



## steeludder

Bah, you know, I'm looking at it philosophically I guess... An 8-core cpu supposed to be doing 3.5GHz in turbo mode actually doing 4.3/4.4 is not all bad. Even if it's a dog it's still a rocket of a chip!









I'm coming from a Core2Duo E8600 that clocled 3.33Ghz stock that I was running at 4.25 24/7.


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steeludder*
> 
> Bah, you know, I'm looking at it philosophically I guess... An 8-core cpu supposed to be doing 3.5GHz in turbo mode actually doing 4.3/4.4 is not all bad. Even if it's a dog it's still a rocket of a chip!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm coming from a Core2Duo E8600 that clocled 3.33Ghz stock that I was running at 4.25 24/7.


Welcome to the "Silicon Lottery".


----------



## litster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steeludder*
> 
> Bah, you know, I'm looking at it philosophically I guess... An 8-core cpu supposed to be doing 3.5GHz in turbo mode actually doing 4.3/4.4 is not all bad. Even if it's a dog it's still a rocket of a chip!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm coming from a Core2Duo E8600 that clocled 3.33Ghz stock that I was running at 4.25 24/7.


What is your chip's lot number? Would be good to know. Thanks.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moorhen2*
> 
> Yeh, you need deep pockets to be able to bin chips to get a good one unfortunately, that said, it was always on the cards that 8 cores were going to be a pig.


not really just use amazon they dont care why u are returning


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steeludder*
> 
> Bah, you know, I'm looking at it philosophically I guess... An 8-core cpu supposed to be doing 3.5GHz in turbo mode actually doing 4.3/4.4 is not all bad. Even if it's a dog it's still a rocket of a chip!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm coming from a Core2Duo E8600 that clocled 3.33Ghz stock that I was running at 4.25 24/7.


Silicon Lottery doesn't even offer a chip as bad as yours.









You win the opposite of the silicon lottery!


----------



## steeludder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> Silicon Lottery doesn't even offer a chip as bad as yours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You win the opposite of the silicon lottery!


Thanks! Is that supposed to make me feel better? ?


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steeludder*
> 
> Thanks! Is that supposed to make me feel better? ?


Of course!

Here's a star for the effort!


----------



## Agent-A01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steeludder*
> 
> Thanks! Is that supposed to make me feel better? ?


IT should, you got the best of the worst









Jk, Id return that sucker


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent-A01*
> 
> IT should, you got the best of the worst
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jk, Id return that sucker


Watch it be a beast on LN2, hits 8GHz or something.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> Watch it be a beast on LN2, hits 8GHz or something.


Jeez dont even joke like that


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> Jeez dont even joke like that


I've seen crap chips scale beautifully under cold, and great chips hit hard walls. It's possible!


----------



## xarot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> What batch is your CPU?
> I've seen a lot of the new batches of the 5960X OC poorly, a buddy of mine has tested 7-8 pcs and the best one did 4.4 GHz at 1.33 vcore. None of them could do 4.5 GHz at or under 1.35 vcore and most of them neede 1.4 vcore to pass Realbench for 20 mins at 4.5 GHz.


Poor batches landed in Norway too? Maybe there is still hope for the rest of us then.


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moorhen2*
> 
> Yeh, you need deep pockets to be able to bin chips to get a good one unfortunately, that said, it was always on the cards that 8 cores were going to be a pig.


No deep pockets needed here in Norway as all online stores must have at least 14 days open purchase no questions asked. And the biggest on has 45 days, so all one need to do is to order from different stores with the optional 14 day invoice and return it before the 14 days has expired.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> not really just use amazon they dont care why u are returning


I think you can get your account cancelled if you return too much stuff.


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> No deep pockets needed here in Norway as all online stores must have at least 14 days open purchase no questions asked. And the biggest on has 45 days, so all one need to do is to order from different stores with the optional 14 day invoice and return it before the 14 days has expired.


So, you return it and say "sorry it wont do 4.5ghz at 1.30v" I want one that does" lol.


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xarot*
> 
> Poor batches landed in Norway too? Maybe there is still hope for the rest of us then.


Looks like it Payed off to be an early adapter for me this time








Wasn't so lucky with my 4960x


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moorhen2*
> 
> So, you return it and say "sorry it wont do 4.5ghz at 1.30v" I want one that does" lol.


No you just say sorry it's not up to my standards


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> I think you can get your account cancelled if you return too much stuff.


na i talked with customer service before december because i was going to buy one but since have had family issues, i asked all the questions flat out. I said i was after a specific performance and asked flat out if i wasnt pleased with this particular chip and wanted the same model if i could return and she said yeah.

From what i was able to gather they just dont care. Its not hard to beleive if you thjnk about it i mean amazon deals with how many returns a day?

Frys electronics also has a 15day satisfaction guarantee that is pretty no strings attached, i have to pay tax either way cuz amazon is based in az, where i live, so i plan on just going between the 2 once i get the money on hand. 1200+ is not fun and these chips never go on sale. Plus i want to try and do 2 chips at the same time so... 2500 is a little diffixult to come up with


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> na i talked with customer service before december because i was going to buy one but since have had family issues, i asked all the questions flat out. I said i was after a specific performance and asked flat out if i wasnt pleased with this particular chip and wanted the same model if i could return and she said yeah.
> 
> From what i was able to gather they just dont care. Its not hard to beleive if you thjnk about it i mean amazon deals with how many returns a day?


Hello

No they don't care. The cost of this misuse is passed up the chain for all consumers to pay for.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> No they don't care. The cost of this misuse is passed up the chain for all consumers to pay for.


u think so? Price for these chips has been the same for 10 years. 400 entry, 600 mid, and top for 1000

Also they can still sell the chips, not like everyone uses these for oc.


----------



## steeludder

Right, uhm... So... Back to my dud. Anything I could try to increase clocks or stability? I'm not sure I understand LLC levels. Is level 1 adding more juice than level 9 or is it the other way around? Also I'm reading uncore/cache can be raised, what levels are good to start at?

Basically I'd be happy if I could run this lemon at 4.4G but with less than 1.4Vcore...


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steeludder*
> 
> Right, uhm... So... Back to my dud. Anything I could try to increase clocks or stability? I'm not sure I understand LLC levels. Is level 1 adding more juice than level 9 or is it the other way around? Also I'm reading uncore/cache can be raised, what levels are good to start at?
> 
> Basically I'd be happy if I could run this lemon at 4.4G but with less than 1.4Vcore...


Fry that sucker and call it DOA


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> u think so? Price for these chips has been the same for 10 years. 400 entry, 600 mid, and top for 1000
> 
> Also they can still sell the chips, not like everyone uses these for oc.


No they can't because you broke the seal. It probably has to be sent back to intel, where they probably re-validate it. Amazon is kind to do that for you, but I doubt that's their intended return policy (especially is you do it more than once.)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steeludder*
> 
> Right, uhm... So... Back to my dud. Anything I could try to increase clocks or stability? I'm not sure I understand LLC levels. Is level 1 adding more juice than level 9 or is it the other way around? Also I'm reading uncore/cache can be raised, what levels are good to start at?
> 
> Basically I'd be happy if I could run this lemon at 4.4G but with less than 1.4Vcore...


You should probably aim for 4.3GHz from what it sounds like. LLC 9 has less of a voltage drop for input voltage, so that would be "more juice".


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Fry that sucker and call it DOA


You people are not very kind to businesses.









Besides I wouldn't try to fry it with voltage, because I'd imagine you could damage your motherboard too trying to push 1.8V on air. Maybe you could take a taser to the cpu instead.


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> You people are not very kind to businesses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Besides I wouldn't try to fry it with voltage, because I'd imagine you could damage your motherboard too trying to push 1.8V on air. Maybe you could take a taser to the cpu instead.


I know and it was just a joke but I remember the Gulftown or was it Sandy-E where the chip died if you tried to OC high with just one core. Might be worth a try


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> na i talked with customer service before december because i was going to buy one but since have had family issues, i asked all the questions flat out. I said i was after a specific performance and asked flat out if i wasnt pleased with this particular chip and wanted the same model if i could return and she said yeah.
> 
> From what i was able to gather they just dont care. Its not hard to beleive if you thjnk about it i mean amazon deals with how many returns a day?
> 
> Frys electronics also has a 15day satisfaction guarantee that is pretty no strings attached, i have to pay tax either way cuz amazon is based in az, where i live, so i plan on just going between the 2 once i get the money on hand. 1200+ is not fun and these chips never go on sale. Plus i want to try and do 2 chips at the same time so... 2500 is a little diffixult to come up with


I mean, if you do it 2 or 3 twice in 6 months they wouldn't care. But if you return 5 processors, I'd say that will raise some alarms.

Btw I just read the other day that Amazon finally return to a measly profit last quarter, after loosing money since q1 2014.

That's why I like the silicon lottery guy, because we can offord to bin 4790Ks, but with 5960X it would be smarter to just pay $200 over & have a gaurranted OC, if you had run out of your returning chances.


----------



## xarot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> No deep pockets needed here in Norway as all online stores must have at least 14 days open purchase no questions asked. And the biggest on has 45 days, so all one need to do is to order from different stores with the optional 14 day invoice and return it before the 14 days has expired.


In Finland we have 14 days too but in case of a processor you can't basically open the carton box and install the CPU/start your computer. Only if it's completely unused and sealed.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Looks like it Payed off to be an early adapter for me this time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wasn't so lucky with my 4960x


I was early adopter with 5960X and got one of the worst, 4.1 GHz on water (but I stressed with AVX2). Anyway it only _booted_ 4.5 at 1.35 V. My 4960X wasn't too good either, didn't get any stability above 4.5.

This new 5960X I got after using my tuning plan is way better. I could validate at 4.8 GHz with ease.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> What batch is your CPU?
> I've seen a lot of the new batches of the 5960X OC poorly, a buddy of mine has tested 7-8 pcs and the best one did 4.4 GHz at 1.33 vcore. None of them could do 4.5 GHz at or under 1.35 vcore and most of them neede 1.4 vcore to pass Realbench for 20 mins at 4.5 GHz.


yeah, this has been scary/disappointing... was thinking of cycling thru a few from a local shop, but the recent stock here has been crap.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

I wonder if Intel is putting a lot of the good 8 cores into xeons right now?

Edit: Or maybe all the poor overclockers that people returned at launch have now made it back into retail boxes?


----------



## lilchronic

Haswell-E devils canyon??


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steeludder*
> 
> Right, uhm... So... Back to my dud. Anything I could try to increase clocks or stability? I'm not sure I understand LLC levels. Is level 1 adding more juice than level 9 or is it the other way around? Also I'm reading uncore/cache can be raised, what levels are good to start at?
> 
> Basically I'd be happy if I could run this lemon at 4.4G but with less than 1.4Vcore...


LLC acts directly on input voltage, not vcore. LLC 9 will actually add to the input you set in bios. Start with LLC in the mid range and if it fails, then reduce vdroop further by raising LLC (higher number)... or better yet, add to input V and allow significant vdroop.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Haswell-E devils canyon??


Another good theory, they could be holding good chips for a 5970X release Q2.


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> Another good theory, they could be holding good chips for a 5970X release Q2.


Damn Intel, another $1500 CPU here


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Damn Intel, another $1500 CPU here


$1500? 5960X costs $899. Geeze, I hope they don't do something silly like $1500!!


----------



## steeludder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> LLC acts directly on input voltage, not vcore. LLC 9 will actually add to the input you set in bios. Start with LLC in the mid range and if it fails, then reduce vdroop further by raising LLC (higher number)... or better yet, add to input V and allow significant vdroop.


I'm it 2V input voltage, 1.4V, LLC @ lvl4.
I'm gonna try 1.375Vcore, LLC lvl 9 and see if it's still stable...

Any tips on uncore?


----------



## rt123

Considering how good Devils Canyon has been at OverClocking, that very well might be worth it.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Lol i dont care as long as i can do it. Besides i am not the first and will not be the last.
Besides if they sold descent chips it wouldnt be necessary. Or if they sold binned chips, or had channels. I am going to freeze these so if it doesnt do well i have no reason to keep it.

Devils canyon is so-so a good 4770k will beat a good 4790k, from what i have observed, like in superpi 5ghz efficiency top 5 or so are all 4770k then 6 7 8 are the best 4790ks out there


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steeludder*
> 
> I'm it 2V input voltage, 1.4V, LLC @ lvl4.
> I'm gonna try 1.375Vcore, LLC lvl 9 and see if it's still stable...
> 
> Any tips on uncore?











.. i wouldn't try that, but it's your chip.

just keep your receipt or get the intel tuning plan.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> $1500? 5960X costs $899. Geeze, I hope they don't do something silly like $1500!!


hes in eu, all the chips we pay 1000 for are 1500 there


----------



## Kimir

Erm yeah, it's 1000€ over here, like always, price are 1:1 from $ to € over here.


----------



## Creator

1.3v is my absolute max limit, and under 1.2v is my long term.

The 5820K that nobody wanted to buy off me is decent : so far 4.4ghz at 1.175v, 50+ run IBT very high stable. Peak temps are high though - 85C max, or should I say a better measurement : 55-60C above ambient air in the room. It's got a 13C delta across the cores too, so I may try to remount once. 4.6ghz was a no go even at 1.285v (BSODs in IBT), so it seems like this particular chip can clock right up to 4.5ghz pretty well, and then drop off. Seems to be pretty consistent with the release batches.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> Lol i dont care as long as i can do it. Besides i am not the first and will not be the last.
> Besides if they sold descent chips it wouldnt be necessary. Or if they sold binned chips, or had channels. I am going to freeze these so if it doesnt do well i have no reason to keep it.
> 
> Devils canyon is so-so a good 4770k will beat a good 4790k, from what i have observed, like in superpi 5ghz efficiency top 5 or so are all 4770k then 6 7 8 are the best 4790ks out there


Cant argue the first part.

The issue with DC is that while there are tons of low voltage good clocking ambient chips out there, they are not scaling as good as the golden Haswell.

Some people have done 6Ghz as low as 1.56V with DC, but it just stops scaling after that. Which is the problem.

I am not aware about efficiency being as issue, it might be or it maybe just the PROs sticking to using their old chips.

Kind of sad that you have to hunt for 4770K batches that came out in July 2013 ish.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Cant argue the first part.
> 
> The issue with DC is that while there are tons of low voltage good clocking ambient chips out there, they are not scaling as good as the golden Haswell.
> 
> Some people have done 6Ghz as low as 1.56V with DC, but it just stops scaling after that. Which is the problem.
> 
> I am not aware about efficiency being as issue, it might be or it maybe just the PROs sticking to using their old chips.
> 
> Kind of sad that you have to hunt for 4770K batches that came out in July 2013 ish.


yeah like i have a dc that does 5 at 1.35osh 5000cpu with 5000cache at 1.45 but it tops out at like 5300 5400cpu freq. Hell it does 5.2 5.3 5.4 cpu at 1.48, with 1.45v cach at 5000mhz

But after that i can throw 1.54 or so at it and it wont do 5.5

Nah i bought my 4790k off l0ud he they all have had 4790ks they just opted to keep their 4770s


----------



## ozzy1925

i tried 4.7ghz core 1.6v, llc9 ,vin 2.2 and under bechmark hit 95c many times with crappy air cooling but i couldnt kill my 5960x


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> yeah like i have a dc that does 5 at 1.35osh 5000cpu with 5000cache at 1.45 but it tops out at like 5300 5400cpu freq. Hell it does 5.2 5.3 5.4 cpu at 1.48, with 1.45v cach at 5000mhz
> 
> But after that i can throw 1.54 or so at it and it wont do 5.5
> 
> Nah i bought my 4790k off l0ud he they all have had 4790ks they just opted to keep their 4770s


I have had 2 4790Ks the good one does XTU 5.1/4.7 1.37/1.25V with an H100i out in the -2C cold. Sadly I bought a GPU pot before I got a CPU pot, so can't test cold scaling till I pick up a pot in a few months hopefully.

If they had better 4770Ks then the 4790Ks they binned then they'll obviously keep the 4770Ks.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

I was loaned a single stage, ln2 isnt particularly useful just to hit subZERO, it gets too cold and these chips cb pretty easy

But single stage blows for 6+cores not really cpu benchable at 5ghz definitely not at 5.4 5.5 i almost broke phase doing 1024m wprime

Thus why i have come to this thread in search of temps, so i can get specs to have a cascade built i guess. I am pulling baker18 out of retirement for one last job. Good thing from him too he has the biggest cpu plates the one im using now is like 3inch diameter. Most of them are only an inch and a half or so.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> hes in eu, all the chips we pay 1000 for are 1500 there


yeah, I know.









not sure what you can conclude about Kelvin-cooled performance from ambient temps and voltages.


----------



## valkyrie743

hey all. just got done upgrading my rig and overclocking over the weekend







Now on X99







5820k. Right now i have my CPU under water (custom loop). overclocked it to 4.5ghz 125x36. ram is @2666mhz i have it set to 0.210 offset voltage (which in cpu-z is around 1.272V (1.262V when LLC kicks in)

i wanted to know if that is a safe 24/7 voltage / clock for haswell-E ? i can run this at 125x34 4.25ghz at a lower voltage (0.160 offset) which comes to around 1.5V or so under load (if i remember right). and because of the lower voltage my temps are lower as well. (15C or so lower)

just want to not burn out my new chip if its not a safe 24/7 overclock.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valkyrie743*
> 
> hey all. just got done upgrading my rig and overclocking over the weekend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now on X99
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5820k. Right now i have my CPU under water (custom loop). overclocked it to 4.5ghz 125x36. ram is @2666mhz i have it set to 0.210 offset voltage (which in cpu-z is around 1.272V (1.262V when LLC kicks in)
> 
> i wanted to know if that is a safe 24/7 voltage / clock for haswell-E ? i can run this at 125x34 4.25ghz at a lower voltage (0.160 offset) which comes to around 1.5V or so under load (if i remember right). and because of the lower voltage my temps are lower as well. (15C or so lower)
> 
> just want to not burn out my new chip if its not a safe 24/7 overclock.


Nice OC! A load voltage of 1.26V is fine. With a good water system, 1.3-1.35V or so is probably fine too for 24/7... we only have about 5 months of experience with HW-E. But hey, this is OCN, not SVN.








Notwithstanding very high voltages and large current pulls, one of the more insidious causes of any degradation over time may be load-transition spikes of input voltage (invisible to us mere mortals w/o an oscilloscope).... so vdroop is a good thing in that regard.


----------



## Creator

5960X vs 5820K temps with both doing similar work, at similar frequencies and voltage. Almost identical.


----------



## valkyrie743

oh yeah. forgot to ask this.

im confused with what CPU strap is and does. i recall watching a linus tech tip video about overclocking and with ram over 2400mhz (2666mhz kits and higher) defaults the cpu strap and base clock to 125. mine does this as well being that im running 2666mhz ram. should i leave it at that or can i just switch it back to 100mhz on both and change my core ratio to keep the same core clock speed? right now i decided to go back to my 4.25ghz overclock to keep my temps low and also keep voltage low. so right now its @ 125x34. should i just leave it at that or change it to 100mhz * 42??


----------



## litster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valkyrie743*
> 
> oh yeah. forgot to ask this.
> 
> im confused with what CPU strap is and does. i recall watching a linus tech tip video about overclocking and with ram over 2400mhz (2666mhz kits and higher) defaults the cpu strap and base clock to 125. mine does this as well being that im running 2666mhz ram. should i leave it at that or can i just switch it back to 100mhz on both and change my core ratio to keep the same core clock speed? right now i decided to go back to my 4.25ghz overclock to keep my temps low and also keep voltage low. so right now its @ 125x34. should i just leave it at that or change it to 100mhz * 42??


Others with more experience may have better answers for you. But for me, I had 2400 RAM and it defaulted to 100 strap. When I switched to 2800 RAM and XMP, it did switch to 125 strap. And it ran fine. But with 125 strap, adaptive voltage didn't work (would not boot). So I switched it back to 100 strap and it has been running fine for a few days now, passed AIDA64 for 2 hours and RealBench for 2 hours. Although I only overclock the CPU and have been running the RAM as is using its XMP profile.


----------



## greg1184

It is amazing what too much thermal paste can do. My temps were fluctuating way too much 60s-80s in stress with some cores significantly higher. I reseated the processor and placed much less AS5 (rice size) and now the temps are running relatively stable. Plus it seems like my OC is more stable at a lower vcore.


----------



## steeludder

Got a question on RAM speeds, guys...

Been able to stabilise my lemon of a cpu with Vcore at 1.375V, LLC @ lvl6, input voltage @ 2V, running 44*100. "Stabilise" means I've ran Asus Realbench stress test for 15min and it didn't crash. I know, certainly not a definite measure but it's not a bad start.

Next step I'm fine-tuning the ram. I'm not too sure why it won't boot if I set it at the DDR4-3000 setting (what it basically says on the tin:Gskill Ripjaws 4 F4-3000C15Q-16GRR). By leaving all timings on auto (except Command rate at 1T) I will only be able to boot it at 2800, and timings are certainly not CL15. Could it have something to do with it needing the 125 strap as opposed to 100? Will it need more voltage (I'm already at 1.4V...)?


----------



## Frankz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steeludder*
> 
> Got a question on RAM speeds, guys...
> 
> Been able to stabilise my lemon of a cpu with Vcore at 1.375V, LLC @ lvl6, input voltage @ 2V, running 44*100. "Stabilise" means I've ran Asus Realbench stress test for 15min and it didn't crash. I know, certainly not a definite measure but it's not a bad start.
> 
> Next step I'm fine-tuning the ram. I'm not too sure why it won't boot if I set it at the DDR4-3000 setting (what it basically says on the tin:Gskill Ripjaws 4 F4-3000C15Q-16GRR). By leaving all timings on auto (except Command rate at 1T) I will only be able to boot it at 2800, and timings are certainly not CL15. Could it have something to do with it needing the 125 strap as opposed to 100? Will it need more voltage (I'm already at 1.4V...)?


You'll need to increase your VCCSA, try 1.05 and see how that works for ya. Try to stay at around 1.35v for your DRAM voltage

Also read this guide, quite helpful; https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?53306-DDR4-3000-Setup-Guide-For-Rampage-V-Extreme


----------



## steeludder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frankz*
> 
> You'll need to increase your VCCSA, try 1.05 and see how that works for ya. Try to stay at around 1.35v for your DRAM voltage
> 
> Also read this guide, quite helpful; https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?53306-DDR4-3000-Setup-Guide-For-Rampage-V-Extreme


How interesting...
Thanks for the link.
I will try first loading the XMP profile at 125*35, set the ram voltage @ 1.35 and go from there. As long as overclocking fails I'll keep increasing System Agent voltage (I'm at 1V now iirc).


----------



## Pikaru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steeludder*
> 
> How interesting...
> Thanks for the link.
> I will try first loading the XMP profile at 125*35, set the ram voltage @ 1.35 and go from there. As long as overclocking fails I'll keep increasing System Agent voltage (I'm at 1V now iirc).


As was mentioned earlier in the thread, more vccsa isn't always better. I'd go with the 125 strap for 3000mhz.

Have you tried just the regular XMP profile and tested if the sticks weren't faulty before over clocking them?


----------



## steeludder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pikaru*
> 
> As was mentioned earlier in the thread, more vccsa isn't always better. I'd go with the 125 strap for 3000mhz.
> 
> Have you tried just the regular XMP profile and tested if the sticks weren't faulty before over clocking them?


Yep, will start with the 125 strap... and indeed they will run xmp profiles, no prob. Just need to get it running at 3000, was wondering why manual clock settings wouldn't allow that. The 125 strap might just fix it (hopefully).


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steeludder*
> 
> Got a question on RAM speeds, guys...
> 
> Been able to stabilise my lemon of a cpu with Vcore at 1.375V, LLC @ lvl6, input voltage @ 2V, running 44*100. "Stabilise" means I've ran Asus Realbench stress test for 15min and it didn't crash. I know, certainly not a definite measure but it's not a bad start.
> 
> Next step I'm fine-tuning the ram. I'm not too sure why it won't boot if I set it at the DDR4-3000 setting (what it basically says on the tin:Gskill Ripjaws 4 F4-3000C15Q-16GRR). By leaving all timings on auto (except Command rate at 1T) I will only be able to boot it at 2800, and timings are certainly not CL15. Could it have something to do with it needing the 125 strap as opposed to 100? Will it need more voltage (I'm already at 1.4V...)?


yeah - best to try 3000 on 125 strap. less of an uphill fight...


----------



## marc0053

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> i tried 4.7ghz core 1.6v, llc9 ,vin 2.2 and under bechmark hit 95c many times with crappy air cooling but i couldnt kill my 5960x


Impressive, I was talking to an HWBOT member last week and he said he killed his 5960x trying to bench 4.8 GHz with input volts of 2.2V and I think his vcore was just above 1.5V on a moderate custom watercooling system. Not sure if it was form the input volts or not.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> Impressive, I was talking to an HWBOT member last week and he said he killed his 5960x trying to bench 4.8 GHz with input volts of 2.2V and I think his vcore was just above 1.5V on a moderate custom watercooling system. Not sure if it was form the input volts or not.


Mixture of all of those things I would imagine. 1.6vcore on ambient cooling, least of all air isn't going to last long, I think that's a fact we can say for certain.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> Impressive, I was talking to an HWBOT member last week and he said he killed his 5960x trying to bench 4.8 GHz with input volts of 2.2V and I think his vcore was just above 1.5V on a moderate custom watercooling system. Not sure if it was form the input volts or not.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Mixture of all of those things I would imagine. 1.6vcore on ambient cooling, least of all air isn't going to last long, I think that's a fact we can say for certain.


I think ozzy wants a new cpu...


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> Impressive, I was talking to an HWBOT member last week and he said he killed his 5960x trying to bench 4.8 GHz with input volts of 2.2V and I think his vcore was just above 1.5V on a moderate custom watercooling system. Not sure if it was form the input volts or not.


Well, the absolute maximum rating (Intel speak for "do not even go near") for the input voltage is 1.98v. Plenty of people can probably get away with 2v for a while, but 2.2v just sounds reckless without sub ambient cooling.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> Well, the absolute maximum rating (Intel speak for "do not even go near") for the input voltage is 1.98v. Plenty of people can probably get away with 2v for a while, but 2.2v just sounds reckless without sub ambient cooling.


it's not so much the no-load, more so the constant load voltage (=current with load).. it's the load transition overshoot that the max spec incorporates. see section 5.6.1.1.

The really funny thing about Intel's specifications and AORs is temperature excursions sect 5.5.1.


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> Impressive, I was talking to an HWBOT member last week and he said he killed his 5960x trying to bench 4.8 GHz with input volts of 2.2V and I think his vcore was just above 1.5V on a moderate custom watercooling system. Not sure if it was form the input volts or not.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Mixture of all of those things I would imagine. 1.6vcore on ambient cooling, least of all air isn't going to last long, I think that's a fact we can say for certain.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I think ozzy wants a new cpu...


I dont know if its against Tos,but i manage to swap it and waiting for a new


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> I dont know if its against Tos,but i manage to swap it and waiting for a new


why would using the ITP be against the TOS? Let us know how the new one does...


----------



## Silent Scone

Bored so trying to lower input voltage. BIOS was 1.93, 1.91-1.888v with load. It's just one of those voltages I ended up putting to 1.9+v in the beginning, as it seemed to solve some cold boot hangs I was getting, but this was on a much earlier UEFI. Don't know of any real method to test this so I'm hitting up Realbench for an hour or so to see how it fairs at 1.8v @ load (LLC 6 BIOS 1.85v).


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Bored so trying to lower input voltage. BIOS was 1.93, 1.91-1.888v with load. It's just one of those voltages I ended up putting to 1.9+v in the beginning, as it seemed to solve some cold boot hangs I was getting, but this was on a much earlier UEFI. Don't know of any real method to test this so I'm hitting up Realbench for an hour or so to see how it fairs at 1.8v @ load (LLC 6 BIOS 1.85v).


yeah, seems to be one that can really vary in what diff CPUs need. I've yet to go above 1.95V with LLC 8 (4.75).


----------



## sblantipodi

I can do 4 hours of real bench, 4 hours of AIDA, 900% of memtest but Far Cry 4 still hanging.
It hangs, I must hard reboot.

5930K with vengeancec LPX2800 @ 13-14-14-32-1T @ 1.35V
4.2GHz 1.280V
4GHz cache at +0.280V offset (1.234V)

I can pass all stress tests but far cry 4 hangs.

What should I do?


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> I can do 4 hours of real bench, 4 hours of AIDA, 900% of memtest but Far Cry 4 still hanging.
> It hangs, I must hard reboot.
> 
> 5930K with vengeancec LPX2800 @ 13-14-14-32-1T @ 1.35V
> 4.2GHz 1.280V
> 4GHz cache at +0.280V offset (1.234V)
> 
> I can pass all stress tests but far cry 4 hangs.
> 
> What should I do?


Run cache at stock and see if it still hangs. Also try using the 125 strap for memory if you haven't already.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> Run cache at stock and see if it still hangs. Also try using the 125 strap for memory if you haven't already.


I will try your suggestion.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> I can do 4 hours of real bench, 4 hours of AIDA, 900% of memtest but Far Cry 4 still hanging.
> It hangs, I must hard reboot.
> 
> 5930K with vengeancec LPX2800 @ 13-14-14-32-1T @ 1.35V
> 4.2GHz 1.280V
> 4GHz cache at +0.280V offset (1.234V)
> 
> I can pass all stress tests but far cry 4 hangs.
> 
> What should I do?


Lower your GPU overclock. Do you have SC cards?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yeah, seems to be one that can really vary in what diff CPUs need. I've yet to go above 1.95V with LLC 8 (4.75).


Yep. Well so far so good at 1.85v (1.8-1.84v with LLC) with my daily settings below.

I don't see the need to go any lower than this really. I think this is a change that really needs a few cold boots to be certain though


----------



## marc0053

For those interested, I just did a quick test with my current 5960x @ 4.5 GHz (not the one I'm selling here) and realbench needed an additional 0.06V on the core to be stable compared to Cinebench R15. I should have kept the same input volts for both runs but maybe the difference would only be 0.05V at input volts of 1.91V.

Realbench 1 hr - 4.5 GHz @ 1.32V and cache at 4.2 GHz @ 1.25V and input volts of 1.91V


Cinebench R15 - 4.5 GHz @ 1.26V and cache at 4.2 GHz @ 1.25V and input volts of 1.95V


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Lower your GPU overclock. Do you have SC cards?


I have two EVGA GTX980 SC, no additional overclock on the cards.


----------



## devilhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> For those interested, I just did a quick test with my current 5960x @ 4.5 GHz (not the one I'm selling here) and realbench needed an additional 0.06V on the core to be stable compared to Cinebench R15. I should have kept the same input volts for both runs but maybe the difference would only be 0.05V at input volts of 1.91V.
> 
> Realbench 1 hr - 4.5 GHz @ 1.32V and cache at 4.2 GHz @ 1.25V and input volts of 1.91V
> 
> 
> Cinebench R15 - 4.5 GHz @ 1.26V and cache at 4.2 GHz @ 1.25V and input volts of 1.95V


Realbench testing just with 4gb(from 16) ? Try 16gb


----------



## marc0053

Crap, didn't even noticed that setting.... thanks


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Lower your GPU overclock. Do you have SC cards?
> Yep. Well so far so good at 1.85v (1.8-1.84v with LLC) with my daily settings below.
> 
> I don't see the need to go any lower than this really. I think this is a change that really needs a few cold boots to be certain though


increasing it 10mV (months ago) helped get thru a few hours of the aid64 cache stress and memtest.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> increasing it 10mV (months ago) helped get thru a few hours of the aid64 cache stress and memtest.


What's the final voltage you run at?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> What's the final voltage you run at?


for 4375/4125mhz Vin is at 1.89, llc6 (svid disabled)
4.5/4.25 1.90 LLC6 (IBT droop to 1.824.. as low as 1.808) svid disabled, vcore 1.25, Vcache 1.253
4.6/4.4 (100) is 1.93 llc6 (svid auto, adaptive).. gotta look at droop again...
4.7/4.4 is at 1.93V LLC 6 also (svid auto)
4.75/4.375 @ 1.95 input, LLC 8 (vcore @ 1.46256V







)


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!








edit: 4.6/4.4 1.93 input llc 6 droops to 1.808 under IBT load w/ 12288 ram committed. Vcore 1.33, Vcache 1.353V


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> for 4375/4125mhz Vin is at 1.89, llc6 (svid disabled)
> 4.5/4.25 1.90 LLC6 (IBT droop to 1.824.. as low as 1.808) svid disabled
> 4.6/4.4 (100) is 1.93 llc6 (svid auto).. gotta look at droop again...
> 4.7/4.4 is at 1.93V LLC 6 also (svid auto)
> 4.75/4.375 @ 1.95 input, LLC 8 (vcore @ 1.46256V
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


what is SVID?
why sometimes you disable it and sometimes you leave it at auto?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> for 4375/4125mhz Vin is at 1.89, llc6 (svid disabled)
> 4.5/4.25 1.90 LLC6 (IBT droop to 1.824.. as low as 1.808) svid disabled, vcore 1.25, Vcache 1.253
> 4.6/4.4 (100) is 1.93 llc6 (svid auto, adaptive).. gotta look at droop again...
> 4.7/4.4 is at 1.93V LLC 6 also (svid auto)
> 4.75/4.375 @ 1.95 input, LLC 8 (vcore @ 1.46256V
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: 4.6/4.4 1.93 input llc 6 droops to 1.808 under IBT load w/ 12288 ram committed. Vcore 1.33, Vcache 1.353V


I was just having a few black screen crashes with FC4 which is something I hadn't seen for awhile with 1.85v, so have put back to where I was at 1.93v LLC6. My OCD will have to go with out, if it's not broken don't fix it









So sblantipodi, I would go as far as to say your overclock is not stable if you are still experiencing issues with FC4, as it found instability for me with lower input fairly quickly.


----------



## Vayne4800

Hello fellow members of Overclock.net!

This is my first post and hopefully not my last! I have been lurking around for the couple past weeks mostly around this thread and the R5E one too. I admit I didn't read everything because it is just a huge amount of data. I did go through various guides around the web, most notably the Haswell overclock guide and the ROG equivalent.

I am not new to overclocking as I started around the Pentium MMX era. I did skip a few generations and did jump to AMD for a while until the Phenom II 955 BE which served me well. Now, I am back to Intel after a long time. The playground has changed. Everything I knew about overclocking and even BIOS settings are out the door.

So to start, this is my build:

CPU: Intel Core i7-5930K @ 3.5Ghz
Cooler: Noctua NH-U12S with two fans on pull-push setup.
MB: Asus R5E with BIOS v1001.
RAM: G.Skill Ripjaw 4 16GB 4x4 DDR4-2666 15-15-15-35 T2
Storage: Samsung 850 Pro 1TB and WD Black 3TB.
GPU: SLI EVGA Geforce GTX 980 SC ACX 2.0 @ Default with Custom Fan profile starting at 0% @ 50C and 50% @ 80C. No OC.
Case: Corsair 750D
PSU: Corsair 1200W
KB: Corsair K70
Mouse: Deathadder Chroma
Monitor: Korean IPS 27Inch 1440p OC'able.
OS: Windows 7 64 Ultimate
Case Fans: All silent 2 front, 2 top and 1 back.

I stresstested the machine on default (RAM at 2133Mhz) using Realbench Stresstest and it passed the 8 hour test.

The PC boots at 4.5Ghz (45x100) and 1.3V but of course it immediately fails AIDA FPU test, so obviously it is an OK chip but not a great one.

I have been trying various settings for weeks and somehow, it feels daunting to balance CPU+Cache+RAM but getting there. My best attempt so far was the following:

- CPU at 125x33 (4125 Mhz) at VCore of 1.21V.
- Cache at 4000 Mhz with voltage at 1.21V.
- Ram is at 3000Mhz 15-15-15-35-T1 settings but with BCLK at 100Mhz. I did add some Voltage to DRAM at 1.365V. System Agent is at 1.14V. a notch lower from auto which was set at 1.15V. I think BIOS 1001 has improved the auto setting for system agent as it wouldn't give this before.
- LLC 6, CPU Switching Freq at auto, CPU Current at auto, All phases on Optimized, DRAM Current at 130%.
- Input Voltage at 1.91V and those other two voltages, can't recall names, from 1.05V to 1.1V. SVIDs are both disabled.
- CPU C-States Enabled and Speedstep disabled. All spread spectrum settings disabled.

Realbench ran successfully for 8 hours without issues. Temps: CPU below ~80 and VRM ~65. HCI memtest, on the other hand, ran up to 1700% coverage then gave an error. So yes, I am baffled about this! Note that when System Agent was at 1.15V and cache was at 1.21V, memtest would give an error at +~400% coverage. I usually have the room AC on when I do this testing, which is mostly overnight.

Then I changed the following:

- Cache at 4000 Mhz with voltage at 1.22V. (increased by 0.01V)
- System Agent at 1.13V (reduced by 0.01V)
- Input Voltage at 1.92V (increased by 0.01V)

With HCI Memtest, this configuration yielded a +2000% coverage with no errors! Except one instance was at +1800% coverage with no errors. This instance was somehow lagging behind all other instances by ~300% coverage. Not sure what that could indicate. Though, all in all, I believe with these results means my RAM are rock solid at 3000Mhz 15-15-15-35 T1.

Now the weirdness begins! I started Realbench Stresstest to run for 8 hours. Was running merily fine up. I decided to stop it 20 minutes before finishing the eighth hour! It froze the PC. QCode was AA! I bet if I didn't stop it, it would finish the stresstest without issue! But that is just a possibility that I did not confirm.

This is another quick stability test I do myself and not sure if it was mentioned somewhere else: I let the stresstest run for 3 mins and at that point (I believe it tends to be at peak load or close to that) I stop it. If it halts successfully, then I would expect it to complete the stresstest without issue and if it fails, I go back to UEFI and keep tuning. Though this is based on that assumption that Realbench has no inherent design flaw when it comes to halting a stresstest. On the flip side, it halts without issue when things are on stock, so I guess it might not be an issue. Then again! If it can freeze your machine on halt while still able to go for 8 hours without issues, then isn't the stresstest questionable?

At this point, I kept trying this halt freeze thing and tuned the VCore up to 1.23V and Cache to 1.24V. CPU Current at 140% and maintained everything else at their latest values. Assuming Realbench Stresstest is passed, I guess I would have to go again and check RAM stability again with HCI Memtest due to VCore and Cache voltage changes. I might go as far to say that if one passes 8 hour stresstest and above 1800% Coverage on memtest without error, one can be 99.9% stable on Haswell-E. Leaving that 0.1% for Prime95 stability test if one feels adventurous, I don't!

So this is where I currently stand on my air cooled setup. Realbench is running as I write this and will give an update after 6 hours from now.

I would greatly appreciate any guidance to make this work! Been at it for almost a month now!

P.S. Sorry for the wall of text but I tried to put every important information there to help in getting a solution faster!


----------



## Silent Scone

Try a much lower SA voltage firstly, sorry I'm glossing over it but just off out. You might find your memory is happier around the 1.05v range. Also try a cache voltage for 4.0 up to 1.255v Sounds like you're nearly there. When I started pushing cache I thought I was stable but ended up going from 1.2v to 1.255v within a week or two until I got rid of every gremlin.

A tad too _much_ SA voltage can cause POST gremlins too.

EDIT: On reading your post more clearly it seems you're having issues haulting Realbench. This is not instability, it's an Nvidia driver issue with Luxmark. Update to the latest WHQLs from Nvidia if you haven't already, although I'm not sure they completely remedy the problem. As far as I'm aware it only seems to effect GM204 GPU. Hope this sets you at ease.


----------



## flysimon

hello guys can someone post a screen of HWMONITOR for the 5960x cpu voltages and can someone Tell me what is IA voltage because i have a vcore and a vid of 1.28 but IA voltage shows 1.31


----------



## Vayne4800

Silent Scone, thanks for the reply. I honestly feel it being the case. Maybe that can be confirmed via another equivalent stress tester? Talking about nVidia drivers here. Oh and I am already on latest driver, 347.25.

In the mean time, I will play around with what you suggested and feedback when I have results if my current stresstest doesn't give positive results.

If this nVidia thing is really true, then I might even be able to go higher with my CPU! To about 4.3 Ghz!


----------



## flysimon

Please guys can someone take a Pic of his hwmonitor voltages ?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vayne4800*
> 
> Silent Scone, thanks for the reply. I honestly feel it being the case. Maybe that can be confirmed via another equivalent stress tester? Talking about nVidia drivers here. Oh and I am already on latest driver, 347.25.
> 
> In the mean time, I will play around with what you suggested and feedback when I have results if my current stresstest doesn't give positive results.
> 
> If this nVidia thing is really true, then I might even be able to go higher with my CPU! To about 4.3 Ghz!


I was running realbench last night on 347.25 to test some changes I'd made, and although it didn't hang the machine when I tried to stop the stress test, it refused to close. It's definitely an issue with X99/NVIDIA. Sometimes it will close others it won't.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flysimon*
> 
> hello guys can someone post a screen of HWMONITOR for the 5960x cpu voltages and can someone Tell me what is IA voltage because i have a vcore and a vid of 1.28 but IA voltage shows 1.31


Sorry I'm not at my machine nor do I use HWMonitor


----------



## Jpmboy

Same issue with realbench here. if i let it time out - fine, maunally halt the test - hang. it's the drivers.


----------



## flysimon

What is the best level for the llc from 1 to 9 ?
And dou you know what is IA voltage ?
Last question... where can i see the effettive voltage that my cpu core have ?


----------



## caste1200

Can I join







?

5930k 4.5 ghz on a Rampage V extreme with 32 gb or corsair dominator 2666 mhz

Asus Rampage V Extreme x99 Board
Core i7 5930k ~ 4.5Ghz
Corsair Dominator DDR4 2800mhz 4x8GB
Sapphire AMD R9295x2 8gb DDR5
Corsair H100i
Corsair AX1200i
Corsair 900D case
Multiple SSDs + M.2 pci-ex4 + HDDs



CPU-Z validation:
http://valid.canardpc.com/jfiij2


----------



## tistou77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flysimon*
> 
> What is the best level for the llc from 1 to 9 ?
> And dou you know what is IA voltage ?
> *Last question... where can i see the effettive voltage that my cpu core have ?*


With Aida64, for example.


----------



## inedenimadam

Middle of last year Maylay with a B stepping.

From what I see from the leader board here, doesn't seem to be too much of a tell like some earlier intel stuff.

Now if the rest of my stuff would show up, I could get clocking.


----------



## Jpmboy

Table updated.


----------



## $ilent

Folks, just a quick heads up.

I am looking at doing an Intel section overclocking competition very soon. This is a good chance for you all to put your nicely overclocked chips to the test!

I have created a discussion thread and would really appreciate your input.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1539659/official-ocn-intel-overclocking-competition-discussion-thread-we-need-your-thoughts/0_100

Thanks!


----------



## Pikaru

So... after updating to bios 1001, real temp made me surprised with my temps of around 22-29c because I was using to seeing 10c more than that. I thought it was just because I was idling, but using IBT I never broke 69c at 1.24v.

I open up Aida64 and HWiNFO and the temps they're reporting are what I'm used to seeing of around 32-39c at idle. Any reason why Real Temp is reporting temps 10c lower after updating my bios? I'm on version 3.7 of Real Temp.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pikaru*
> 
> So... after updating to bios 1001, real temp made me surprised with my temps of around 22-29c because I was using to seeing 10c more than that. I thought it was just because I was idling, but using IBT I never broke 69c at 1.24v.
> 
> I open up Aida64 and HWiNFO and the temps they're reporting are what I'm used to seeing of around 32-39c at idle. Any reason why Real Temp is reporting temps 10c lower after updating my bios? I'm on version 3.7 of Real Temp.


did you set the TJmax in bios? (I have it @ 85C).


----------



## Vayne4800

Ok, good news!

With the following settings (which is the same settings that made me pass HCI Memtest with +1800% coverage), I managed to pass a RealBench Stresstest 8 hours run:

- CPU at 125x33 (4125 Mhz) at VCore of 1.21V.
- Cache at 4000 Mhz with voltage at 1.22V.
- Ram is at 3000Mhz 15-15-15-35-T1 settings but with BCLK at 125Mhz. I did add some Voltage to DRAM at 1.365V. System Agent is at 1.13V.
- LLC 6, CPU Switching Freq at auto, CPU Current at auto, All phases on Optimized, DRAM Current at 130%.
- Input Voltage at 1.92V and those other two voltages, can't recall names, from 1.05V to 1.1V. SVIDs are both disabled.
- CPU C-States Enabled and Speedstep disabled. All spread spectrum settings disabled.

So unless, there is some other test to run, I guess I can call this stable?

Oh, please note that the settings I had in last post with VCore at 1.23 V and Cache at 1.24V gave a BSOD in Realbench. Which is strange considering I put in more voltage vs what I have mentioned above! Explanation?


----------



## Silent Scone

Seems great. SA probably higher than it needs to be but if it works!

Maybe run AIDA cache test for couple hours to make sure your cache is stable. That's the only place you may come unstuck


----------



## Vayne4800

Well, as mentioned earlier, the SA voltage was based on auto that placed it at 1.15V. Going higher made the RAM fail memtest faster (I went as high as 1.17V). At 1.14V it failed at around 1700% coverage! So at 1.13V it went as high as 2400% coverage on some of the memtest instances and lowest was at +1800% coverage. I might give a lower number a spin for kicks but at a later date.

I guess testing cache on AIDA is my next step for now! Will do and report later.


----------



## greg1184

Anyone have issues with crashing when speedstep is on? No issues when it's disabled.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vayne4800*
> 
> Well, as mentioned earlier, the SA voltage was based on auto that placed it at 1.15V. Going higher made the RAM fail memtest faster (I went as high as 1.17V). At 1.14V it failed at around 1700% coverage! So at 1.13V it went as high as 2400% coverage on some of the memtest instances and lowest was at +1800% coverage. I might give a lower number a spin for kicks but at a later date.
> 
> I guess testing cache on AIDA is my next step for now! Will do and report later.


Auto compensates for absolutely worst case. In actual fact I think it used to be worse on earlier UEFI builds. I need around 1.03-4v for 3000Mhz DRAM, but auto will apply as much as 1.17v-1.2v


----------



## Vayne4800

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Auto compensates for absolutely worst case. In actual fact I think it used to be worse on earlier UEFI builds. I need around 1.03-4v for 3000Mhz DRAM, but auto will apply as much as 1.17v-1.2v


Interesting. Will play with it some more then! but after Cache! You can't imagine the amount of effort that I did to reach to where I am now! Hence my hesitation!


----------



## Silent Scone

It's certainly a bit cantankerous overclocking X99 compared to past platforms, but all part of the fun. Well, for some of us


----------



## steeludder

Where do you actually see most benefit from overclocking the cache?
And what kind of o/c's are you looking at usually for a 5960x?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steeludder*
> 
> Where do you actually see most benefit from overclocking the cache?
> And what kind of o/c's are you looking at usually for a 5960x?


4 to 4.4 cache should be fairly easy to achieve with the right voltage. Main benefits won't be seen on daily use for most end users, but not overclocking uncore has a fairly detrimental effect to memory bandwidth in particular. Something again, most users probably won't notice. Core is still king, so push this first for the first few weeks to get a feel of what the CPU will do, along with memory. Then attempt cache overclocking.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> 4 to 4.4 cache should be fairly easy to achieve with the right voltage.


*If your motherboard has an OC Socket.


----------



## Silent Scone

Yeah, sorry. If you're on a non ASUS board you might as well just give up with uncore


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Yeah, sorry. If you're on a non ASUS board you might as well just give up with uncore


Pretty sure some giga boards have the extra pins. I dont own one, so I cant speak for the effectiveness of the implementation, but I imagine they included it for a reason. I actually am kind of mad at ASUS about the OC Socket, apparently they are trying to/have obtained a patent on it, so we might not see future boards from other vendors with extra pins for OC. It would be a bad day for overclockers if ASUS follows this to its end.


----------



## Silent Scone

It is already patented as far as I'm aware


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Pretty sure some giga boards have the extra pins. I dont own one, so I cant speak for the effectiveness of the implementation, but I imagine they included it for a reason. I actually am kind of mad at ASUS about the OC Socket, apparently they are trying to/have obtained a patent on it, so we might not see future boards from other vendors with extra pins for OC. It would be a bad day for overclockers if ASUS follows this to its end.


Hello

What kind of reasoning is used to reach this conclusion? ASUS spent the necessary resources to research and develop this modified socket. Because this was done we get the benefit of additional performance which otherwise would not have been possible. Now that enough time has elapsed to reverse engineer this work other boards are trickling out claiming this feature. While these attempts may appear to be the same there will still be disadvantages because of the needed support at the UEFI level. And this is not as easy to copy as the hardware is. Or do you think that ASUS should also give away their intellectual property rights at the firmware level also?


----------



## Silent Scone

Oh lord, don't start a proprietary tech war









Bad enough listening to people that think NVIDIA should throw all their technology out for free to their only mainstream competitor.

Like all things, it's a business and some people seem to be under the impression that the PC industry is exempt from making money









http://www.hardwareluxx.com/index.php/news/general/economy/32727-asus-preparing-to-sue-gigabytes-because-of-modified-haswell-e-socket.html

I'd sue as well. I doubt other vendors would have even considered the same approach if not for ASUS. According to that report, patent pending - manufactures should be given the green light in a month or two.


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Pretty sure some giga boards have the extra pins. I dont own one, so I cant speak for the effectiveness of the implementation, but I imagine they included it for a reason. I actually am kind of mad at ASUS about the OC Socket, apparently they are trying to/have obtained a patent on it, so we might not see future boards from other vendors with extra pins for OC. It would be a bad day for overclockers if ASUS follows this to its end.
> 
> 
> 
> Hello
> 
> What kind of reasoning is used to reach this conclusion? ASUS spent the necessary resources to research and develop this modified socket. Because this was done we get the benefit of additional performance which otherwise would not have been possible. Now that enough time has elapsed to reverse engineer this work other boards are trickling out claiming this feature. While these attempts may appear to be the same there will still be disadvantages because of the needed support at the UEFI level. And this is not as easy to copy as the hardware is. Or do you think that ASUS should also give away their intellectual property rights at the firmware level also?
Click to expand...

Giga OC socket works in the same manner and to the same degree as the Asus.

**watch for ASRock to release upcoming board with OC socket too  **sshhh


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Pretty sure some giga boards have the extra pins. I dont own one, so I cant speak for the effectiveness of the implementation, but I imagine they included it for a reason. I actually am kind of mad at ASUS about the OC Socket, apparently they are trying to/have obtained a patent on it, so we might not see future boards from other vendors with extra pins for OC. It would be a bad day for overclockers if ASUS follows this to its end.
> 
> 
> 
> Hello
> 
> What kind of reasoning is used to reach this conclusion? ASUS spent the necessary resources to research and develop this modified socket. Because this was done we get the benefit of additional performance which otherwise would not have been possible. Now that enough time has elapsed to reverse engineer this work other boards are trickling out claiming this feature. While these attempts may appear to be the same there will still be disadvantages because of the needed support at the UEFI level. And this is not as easy to copy as the hardware is. Or do you think that ASUS should also give away their intellectual property rights at the firmware level also?
Click to expand...

Point taken. I suppose I have not done enough research into the back story of the OC socket to know the whole story. It will still be a shame if ASUS does follow it through, as it would make it difficult for other manufacturers to sell their enthusiast boards. Hopefully we can see a OC socket license agreement of some sort come out of them. Even if they did all of the legwork developing it, it would be incredibly counter productive to the community if they held the tech as an in house only tech.

Not afraid to admit when I don't know enough about a subject. Thanks for the new perspective.


----------



## steeludder

Guys, can someone explain to me why DDR4-3000 scores lower in benchmarks like Passmark Memtest than DDR3 PC17066?


----------



## caste1200

the frequency is not all, timings also count, real ram performance is :

(cas/frequency)x1000 = response time of the module,

for example: 2666 mhz cl 15 ram: 15/2666 = 0.005626, 0.005626 x 1000 = 5.626 ns

so that ram has a 5.6 ns response,

ddr3 1886 mhz cl 9 has a 4.8 ns.


----------



## steeludder

But that only addresses response time. What about bandwidth?


----------



## tatmMRKIV

I doubt asus is the only one who had this in the works, i mean the cpu has extra pins on it, it only makes sense that someone would add the pins to a socket.

Honestly,if u want to split hairs, intel probably did it first, but it was meant for their purposes so it wasnt put into motion.

Fyi there are 2 boards with oc sockets, gigabyte soc champion, and asus rve.

Lol with your thinking i would absolutely love if nvidia called all their patents to be enforced. No multigpus, no thread tech, hehe. Literally every pc company would have to cease operations


----------



## rt123

MSi's upcoming XPower also has the OC Socket.
From what I know Asus only managed to get a 6 month patent on the socket.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> Fyi there are 2 boards with oc sockets, gigabyte soc champion, and asus rve.


Hello

FYI, all ASUS X99 motherboards have the OC socket.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Pretty sure some giga boards have the extra pins. I dont own one, so I cant speak for the effectiveness of the implementation, but I imagine they included it for a reason. I actually am kind of mad at ASUS about the OC Socket, apparently they are trying to/have obtained a patent on it, so we might not see future boards from other vendors with extra pins for OC. It would be a bad day for overclockers if ASUS follows this to its end.


I disagree.. but for proprietary technology and the 17-20 years of exclusivity it provides, we'd be in bear skins using stone knives (ok, that's a stretch). Little incentive to invent w/o this protection. it's only 20 years from first application filed, not withstanding provisional applications (+/- a few depending on the regulatory environment, if any). Unlike a copyright, which is perpetual.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> It is already patented as far as I'm aware


I'd guess it been applied for, maybe not granted yet in the US (special exceptions are possible in the PTO)... but potential infringers can still run at risk. It's somewhat dependent on where the first application was filed and what territory the presumptive infringers benefited from the technology.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> MSi's upcoming XPower also has the OC Socket.
> From what I know Asus only managed to get a *6 month patent* on the socket.


no such thing exists.


----------



## rt123

I read it on the Bot or some other Forum I am not sure.

It seemed plausible since now other manufacturers are launching products based on the OC Socket.
Atleaset Gigabyte did & lets see if MSi XPower makes it to retail.

Edit:-
Alright I finally read the article posted above.
Asus had a 6 month exclusive right to use the socket since they have a *"Patent Pending*.

The article again

http://www.hardwareluxx.com/index.php/news/general/economy/32727-asus-preparing-to-sue-gigabytes-because-of-modified-haswell-e-socket.html


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> Giga OC socket works in the same manner and to the same degree as the Asus.
> 
> **watch for ASRock to release upcoming board with OC socket too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> **sshhh


hmmm i was about to pull the trigger on that soc champion? but a re designed oc formula would be nice


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> Giga OC socket works in the same manner and to the same degree as the Asus.
> 
> **watch for ASRock to release upcoming board with OC socket too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> **sshhh


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> hmmm i was about to pull the trigger on that soc champion? but a re designed oc formula would be nice


stares at champion i just bought.... sigh

Lol i am waiting to get all 3 so i can make them THUNDERDOME
rve is already taped up and ready for let and i am gettin chips next month


----------



## rt123

Well for Haswell it was

Gigabyte SOC FORCE = 3D
AsRock OC Formula = 2D.

So pick your poison or keep both if need to be best @ both.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> I read it on the Bot or some other Forum I am not sure.
> 
> It seemed plausible since now other manufacturers are launching products based on the OC Socket.
> Atleaset Gigabyte did & lets see if MSi XPower makes it to retail.
> 
> Edit:-
> Alright I finally read the article posted above.
> Asus had a 6 month exclusive right to use the socket since they have a *"Patent Pending*.
> 
> The article again
> 
> http://www.hardwareluxx.com/index.php/news/general/economy/32727-asus-preparing-to-sue-gigabytes-because-of-modified-haswell-e-socket.html


from what i see the article say's is that asus oc socket has 2084pins and gigabye has 2083pins ....
http://www.anandtech.com/show/8804/gigabyte-x99-soc-champion-motherboard-review-low-cost-x99-overclocking


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> from what i see the article say's is that asus oc socket has 2084pins and gigabye has 2083pins ....
> http://www.anandtech.com/show/8804/gigabyte-x99-soc-champion-motherboard-review-low-cost-x99-overclocking


Maybe these just removed one of the ground pins to avoid getting sued by Asus.?
Or they have a different implementation all together.

I have no knowledge of the patent system to know if this method will save them.

We'll know how this plays out after MSi & Asus release there boards & see how they change their sockets.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> I read it on the Bot or some other Forum I am not sure.
> 
> It seemed plausible since now other manufacturers are launching products based on the OC Socket.
> Atleaset Gigabyte did & lets see if MSi XPower makes it to retail.
> 
> Edit:-
> Alright I finally read the article posted above.
> Asus had a 6 month exclusive right to use the socket since they have a *"Patent Pending*.
> 
> The article again
> 
> http://www.hardwareluxx.com/index.php/news/general/economy/32727-asus-preparing-to-sue-gigabytes-because-of-modified-haswell-e-socket.html


Eh, the article... from September. "This patent provides that ASUS is granted an exclusive right of use for at least six months." No patent can do only this. It's complicated bro. Certain regulatory agencies can extend the market exclusivity, under their "license to sell authority" (like the FDA) only because any competitor must gain FDA approval to sell. This can lead to more than the statutory 20 years from date of first filing of an application claiming the invention. Unless proven not valid, the patent life is set in law.

I'd advise to seek legal advice different from "hardwareluxx".









too off topic.. but there is no way to enforce exclusivity during "patent pending" that is only a warning to potential infringers to get their legal team together. the article is way over it's head.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Eh, the article... from September. "This patent provides that ASUS is granted an exclusive right of use for at least six months." No patent can do only this. It's complicated bro. Certain regulatory agencies can extend the market exclusivity, under their "license to sell authority" (like the FDA) only because any competitor must gain FDA approval to sell. This can lead to more than the statutory 20 years from date of first filing of an application claiming the invention. Unless proven not valid, the patent life is set in law.
> 
> I'd advise to seek legal advice different from "hardwareluxx".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> too off topic.


so there's no patent on the oc socket?


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Eh, the article... from September. "This patent provides that ASUS is granted an exclusive right of use for at least six months." No patent can do only this. It's complicated bro. Certain regulatory agencies can extend the market exclusivity, under their "license to sell authority" (like the FDA) only because any competitor must gain FDA approval to sell. This can lead to more than the statutory 20 years from date of first filing of an application claiming the invention. Unless proven not valid, the patent life is set in law.
> 
> I'd advise to seek legal advice different from "hardwareluxx".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> too off topic.. but there is no way to enforce exclusivity during "patent pending" that is only a warning to potential infringers to get their legal team together. the article is way over it's head.


Certainly complicated & not my area of expertise.

Also OT as you said.

Since I have no Horse in this Race, I'll just sit & watch how it plays out.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

I just hope that they come out.

Itd be a harder choice if there was any evolution of psc with ddr4, gigabyte was great with hynix and samsung on ddr3 from what i read.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> so there's no patent on the oc socket?


an Application on file is "pending". Granted patents are enforceable... hence the "infringe at risk" aspect while pending. A lot goes on legally and business-wise in that time if it is a hot patent application.


----------



## VSG

A pending patent doesn't rule out adoption from others in the meantime, I personally know it


----------



## centvalny

Giga x99 champion



http://imgur.com/QMuzVVL


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *centvalny*
> 
> Giga x99 champion
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/QMuzVVL


Looking good, does the 2083 socket allow higher cache clocks ?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> A pending patent doesn't rule out adoption from others in the meantime, I personally know it


not at all! and once issued, you - the issued patent holder/assignee - have to enforce the claims.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Yeah for example mercedes has 1000s of safety patents but doesnt enforce any


----------



## Petnax

Is it real *5.4Ghz*?

I set all cores to 54x multiplier, except the last 8th core (set to 42x) on my 5960x. I can see 54x on my OC Panel, however CPUz still shows 4.2Ghz from the 8th core. With all these, i have successfully passed Prime95 test for 15min.

In addition, I have tried all cores @ 54, but no luck - BSOD. Also, tried to disable 8th core - BSOD.

Does anyone know, what exactly i got to?


----------



## Silent Scone

Run CinebenchR15 ^

FYI for those talking about the status of 'patent pending', one can actually sue quite easily. In actual fact you can sue for triple damages if it's proven that it is wilful. It's not as wishywashy as it might seem. Just depends if ASUS peruse any or everyone


----------



## Petnax

Here you go... is there any difference from what others have?


----------



## Vayne4800

Silent Scone; Ran AIDA Cache Stresstes for over 8 hours. No issues.


----------



## Kimir

Per core ratio mean when 8 core is used your multi will be 42. And your score most definitely show you are not at 54.
Btw 5.4Ghz is already a territory for XOC on those CPU. No way you can get that with 1.42v, so obviously you bsod because it's not stable. Look here on hwbot and see what voltage they throw on the CPU for such frequency on LN2


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vayne4800*
> 
> Silent Scone; Ran AIDA Cache Stresstes for over 8 hours. No issues.


lol I said two!







. You're set then. I need 1.255v for 4.0 Ghz to pass AIDA Cache for 2+ hours







.

For me, it's been the ultimate tool for stressing cache that may seem otherwise fine. Helped me rule out the last few application exception errors I was receiving. Hard to go wrong with HCI Pro and AIDA


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Petnax*
> 
> Is it real *5.4Ghz*?
> 
> I set all cores to 54x multiplier, except the last 8th core (set to 42x) on my 5960x. I can see 54x on my OC Panel, however CPUz still shows 4.2Ghz from the 8th core. With all these, i have successfully passed Prime95 test for 15min.
> 
> In addition, I have tried all cores @ 54, but no luck - BSOD. Also, tried to disable 8th core - BSOD.
> 
> Does anyone know, what exactly i got to?
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


it's booting on that one core speed.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Run CinebenchR15 ^
> 
> FYI for those talking about the status of 'patent pending', one can actually sue quite easily. In actual fact you can sue for triple damages if it's proven that it is wilful. It's not as wishywashy as it might seem. Just depends if ASUS peruse any or everyone


yup,
That's the "infringe (aka - launch a product) at risk". Generic Drug company's do it routinely. If you can't invalidate the patent, circumvent it (or the dominate claim) that's the risk... But nothing can really happen until the claims are granted.


----------



## vlps5122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vayne4800*
> 
> Silent Scone; Ran AIDA Cache Stresstes for over 8 hours. No issues.


make sure u can play games for cache stability. i can run 8 hours of aida 64 for 4.4 ghz cache but cant game over 4.2 cache without hard freezes


----------



## ktoonsez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vayne4800*
> 
> Ok, good news!
> 
> With the following settings (which is the same settings that made me pass HCI Memtest with +1800% coverage), I managed to pass a RealBench Stresstest 8 hours run:
> 
> - CPU at 125x33 (4125 Mhz) at VCore of 1.21V.
> - Cache at 4000 Mhz with voltage at 1.22V.
> - Ram is at 3000Mhz 15-15-15-35-T1 settings but with BCLK at 125Mhz. I did add some Voltage to DRAM at 1.365V. System Agent is at 1.13V.
> - LLC 6, CPU Switching Freq at auto, CPU Current at auto, All phases on Optimized, DRAM Current at 130%.
> - Input Voltage at 1.92V and those other two voltages, can't recall names, from 1.05V to 1.1V. SVIDs are both disabled.
> - CPU C-States Enabled and Speedstep disabled. All spread spectrum settings disabled.
> 
> So unless, there is some other test to run, I guess I can call this stable?
> 
> Oh, please note that the settings I had in last post with VCore at 1.23 V and Cache at 1.24V gave a BSOD in Realbench. Which is strange considering I put in more voltage vs what I have mentioned above! Explanation?


So weird how different setup's can produce such different voltage requirements, and even the OS has a big play in it (running in VMWare), here is what I had to do to get stable in Ubuntu 14.04 OS inside VMWare.

- CPU at 125x33 (4125 Mhz) at VCore of *1.26V*.
- Cache at 4000 Mhz with voltage at *1.19V*.
- Ram is at 3000Mhz 15-15-15-35-*T2* settings but with BCLK at 125Mhz. *DRAM at auto that comes out to 1.35V*. System Agent is at *1.248V*.
- *LLC 7*, All phases on Optimized, DRAM Current at 130%.
- CPU C-States Enabled and Speedstep disabled. All spread spectrum settings disabled.
*- Intel Virtualization is ON to run Ubuntu 14.04 OS inside VMWare*

I can run much much lower voltages on Core and VCCSA if I never use my VM Ubuntu and just run WIndows 8.1 and all stress testing apps pass no problem. So bizzare


----------



## Vayne4800

Hehe, talk about timing! I was just reading your past posts about the issue. So yes, I am having problems with Far Cry 4 hard freezing on me. Sometimes in minutes and other times after an hour or so. Mostly happens during missions and cutscenes. Less frequently when I am roaming.

Stuff I tried:
- Reduce my SLI 980 OCs from +85/+400 by steps down to stock. Issue was present all the way.
- Turn off EVGA Precision 16 5.2.9. Issue still persists. By this point, I am ruling out the GPUs. Note that I had played the game for lengthy periods during stock settings on both CPU and GPU.
- Increase Cache Voltage to values: 1.25V and 1.30V. Both from the current 1.22V but still problem is present.
- Reduce System Agent to 1.04V, memtest failed way before 50% coverage. So my system really needs to stay at +1.10V for SA at 3000Mhz 15-15-15-35-T1.
- Currently gonna test increasing input voltage from 1.92V to 1.94V. Increased LLC from 6 to 7.

I wish there was a more reliable way to test this without playing the game extensively ><. I am trying not to push for a lower cache multiplier as I feel it is just a matter of tuning related settings to hit the right spot for stability.

Any other insights are welcome, till then, I am gonna FAR CRY TILL FREEZE!


----------



## tatmMRKIV

try to download 3dmark and run firestrike extreme maybe skydiver if not able to recreate, catzilla 720p, unigen heaven xtreme

all of those have a processor section of the test, or are intense or long enough to cause issues


----------



## vlps5122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vayne4800*
> 
> Hehe, talk about timing! I was just reading your past posts about the issue. So yes, I am having problems with Far Cry 4 hard freezing on me. Sometimes in minutes and other times after an hour or so. Mostly happens during missions and cutscenes. Less frequently when I am roaming.
> 
> Stuff I tried:
> - Reduce my SLI 980 OCs from +85/+400 by steps down to stock. Issue was present all the way.
> - Turn off EVGA Precision 16 5.2.9. Issue still persists. By this point, I am ruling out the GPUs. Note that I had played the game for lengthy periods during stock settings on both CPU and GPU.
> - Increase Cache Voltage to values: 1.25V and 1.30V. Both from the current 1.22V but still problem is present.
> - Reduce System Agent to 1.04V, memtest failed way before 50% coverage. So my system really needs to stay at +1.10V for SA at 3000Mhz 15-15-15-35-T1.
> - Currently gonna test increasing input voltage from 1.92V to 1.94V. Increased LLC from 6 to 7.
> 
> I wish there was a more reliable way to test this without playing the game extensively ><. I am trying not to push for a lower cache multiplier as I feel it is just a matter of tuning related settings to hit the right spot for stability.
> 
> Any other insights are welcome, till then, I am gonna FAR CRY TILL FREEZE!


i had that exact issue. i could pass stability tests with cache at 44 at 1.35-1.375v. even with 43 cache and 1.4v cache i would freeze in games. at 42 and 1.275v, no freezing in games.


----------



## sblantipodi

how it
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vlps5122*
> 
> i had that exact issue. i could pass stability tests with cache at 44 at 1.35-1.375v. even with 43 cache and 1.4v cache i would freeze in games. at 42 and 1.275v, no freezing in games.


cache and memory is strictly related, who knows if it's the combination of the two









I had the exactly same problem and it seems that I solved highering the memory timings.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vayne4800*
> 
> Hehe, talk about timing! I was just reading your past posts about the issue. So yes, I am having problems with Far Cry 4 hard freezing on me. Sometimes in minutes and other times after an hour or so. Mostly happens during missions and cutscenes. Less frequently when I am roaming.
> 
> Stuff I tried:
> - Reduce my SLI 980 OCs from +85/+400 by steps down to stock. Issue was present all the way.
> - Turn off EVGA Precision 16 5.2.9. Issue still persists. By this point, I am ruling out the GPUs. Note that I had played the game for lengthy periods during stock settings on both CPU and GPU.
> - Increase Cache Voltage to values: 1.25V and 1.30V. Both from the current 1.22V but still problem is present.
> - Reduce System Agent to 1.04V, memtest failed way before 50% coverage. So my system really needs to stay at +1.10V for SA at 3000Mhz 15-15-15-35-T1.
> - Currently gonna test increasing input voltage from 1.92V to 1.94V. Increased LLC from 6 to 7.
> 
> I wish there was a more reliable way to test this without playing the game extensively ><. I am trying not to push for a lower cache multiplier as I feel it is just a matter of tuning related settings to hit the right spot for stability.
> 
> Any other insights are welcome, till then, I am gonna FAR CRY TILL FREEZE!


Don't use Farcry 4 as a means of testing stability the game has serious issues with NVIDA setups. I've been gaming on mine since launch day without problems, but FC4 crashes constantly at the moment.


----------



## norcaljason

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vlps5122*
> 
> i had that exact issue. i could pass stability tests with cache at 44 at 1.35-1.375v. even with 43 cache and 1.4v cache i would freeze in games. at 42 and 1.275v, no freezing in games.


I had the same issue too; games hard locking. The problem was unstable cache.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Don't use Farcry 4 as a means of testing stability the game has serious issues with NVIDA setups. I've been gaming on mine since launch day without problems, but FC4 crashes constantly at the moment.


In your hopinion everything that makes your OC crash should not be used








great, I like your approach.

I understand now why you do 5GHz with 1.2V


----------



## Kimir

Recent Ubi games are just borked and everyone knows it. Don't use that for stability, that's it.


----------



## inedenimadam

HWinfo or CPU-Z

Which one to trust for Vcore?


----------



## LiveOrDie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Don't use Farcry 4 as a means of testing stability the game has serious issues with NVIDA setups. I've been gaming on mine since launch day without problems, but FC4 crashes constantly at the moment.


Hey Silent just to let you know FC4 runs fine on my system SLI 780TIs never got a crash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> HWinfo or CPU-Z
> 
> Which one to trust for Vcore?


HWinfo and don't look at VCORE look at Core # VID.


----------



## Vayne4800

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> try to download 3dmark and run firestrike extreme maybe skydiver if not able to recreate, catzilla 720p, unigen heaven xtreme
> 
> all of those have a processor section of the test, or are intense or long enough to cause issues


Will give them a spin.

Changing Input Voltage didn't solve my problem.

Will try reducing Cache Voltage this time to 1.21V. Also, I changed the phases of the RAM to Extreme, from Optimized.

Btw guys, I noticed sometimes my ram goes from 16GB to only 12GB and in BIOS, one ram bar is not showing up. Though after a reboot or a few, it pops up. Should I worry about that on the long term considering I am overclocking my RAM?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LiveOrDie*
> 
> Hey Silent just to let you know FC4 runs fine on my system SLI 780TIs never got a crash
> HWinfo and don't look at VCORE look at Core # VID.


Yes but we know your system isn't stable because you tell us constantly how it is crashing. I do not even have the same GPU as you.


----------



## Silent Scone

[/quote]
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> In your hopinion everything that makes your OC crash should not be used
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> great, I like your approach.
> 
> I understand now why you do 5GHz with 1.2V


Because every application crash is due to overclocking? I should probably listen to you more as you seem like a pretty intelligent chap. Maybe you can show me a few things? Like how to alienate ones self from an online community by being an irritant.

https://steamcommunity.com/app/298110/discussions/0/611696927922101889/

The only reason I'm entertaining even responding to this subject is because there is someone with a new system in the thread doubting himself. We already know that your system isn't stable, it's not for your benefit.


----------



## stubass

this 5820k looks promising for my next ln2 session... FS and FS ext might not be the best yardstick to judge a chips potential but will see how she goes Monday with Ln2 in 2D.. 3D on the card after i volt mod it and my GPU pot arrives















havernt tweaked the graphics drivers yet and played with LOD...


----------



## Silent Scone

FC4:

Remove a 360 or XB1 controller if you have one plugged in

Disable UPlay overlay

Set both frame rate and refresh rate to 60hz.

Solved here.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*


Because every application crash is due to overclocking? I should probably listen to you more as you seem like a pretty intelligent chap. Maybe you can show me a few things? Like how to alienate ones self from an online community by being an irritant.

https://steamcommunity.com/app/298110/discussions/0/611696927922101889/

The only reason I'm entertaining even responding to this subject is because there is someone with a new system in the thread doubting himself. We already know that your system isn't stable, it's not for your benefit.[/quote]

We are talking about system freeze, not crash.
An application that makes the system freeze? Yes is due to hardware failure.
Read a book.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> We are talking about system freeze, not crash.
> An application that makes the system freeze? Yes is due to hardware failure.
> Read a book.


It's ok Morph, I've fixed it. Let me know if you need any help.

The system doesn't freeze, the application crashes to a black screen, the keyboard is still responsive and the ambience can be heard in the background. Much like this is all I hear every time you post anything at all.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> It's ok Morph, I've fixed it. Let me know if you need any help.
> 
> The system doesn't freeze, the application crashes to a black screen, the keyboard is still responsive and the ambience can be heard in the background. Much like this is all I hear every time you post anything at all.


we were talking about system freeze, read a book and the thread please


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> we were talking about system freeze, read a book and the thread please


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> In your hopinion everything that makes your OC crash should not be used
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> great, I like your approach.
> 
> I understand now why you do 5GHz with 1.2V


I don't think you were talking about anything relevant actually.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> HWinfo or CPU-Z
> 
> Which one to trust for Vcore?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


cpuZ is reporting the requested vcore (Vid). HWM reports just about everything and I think a few things that don't exist as on-board sensors.








if you use HWM core#VID it should read the same as cpuZ - right? (both VID). Compare to AID64 vcore (or a DMM reading off the mobo.).


----------



## LiveOrDie

LMAO hows this for turbo boost







.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LiveOrDie*
> 
> LMAO hows this for turbo boost
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


ah, if only.... per core like that was possible.


----------



## LiveOrDie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> ah, if only.... per core like that was possible.


Yer i know maybe some day we will get a 10GHz CPU haha.


----------



## Pikaru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LiveOrDie*
> 
> LMAO hows this for turbo boost
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pikaru*


Lol


----------



## Vayne4800

Alright! Spend literally the whole weekend trying to fix my Far Cry 4 freezes. Tried the following:
- reducing Cache Voltage to 1.21V.
- Reduced Cache to 3750Mhz with 1.21V. Obviously, this one also totally destabilized my ram as it would fail memtest in minutes.
- ... Well, the freezes didn't happen fast enough, sometimes I would play for 3-4 hours then they happen. Sometimes in minutes.

Here is what I decided to do. Despite successfully running Realbench and Memtest at 4125Mhz Core, 4000Mhz Cache and 3000Mhz 15-15-15-35 T1 ram. I suspect that this is just too straining or requires really good fine tuning.

So I decided to let the cache to auto (sitting at 3375Mhz/1.19V) and XMP on ram 2666Mhz 15-15-15-35-T2. Returned ram voltages to auto. Ram phases to Optimized.

I lost 4 FPS in Valley, 300 points in Firestrike and Ram Read went down by 6k GB to 52k GB in AIDA.

Currently system is running Realbench again. I suspect it should pass with flying colors. When I get back home, I will play some more Far Cry 4 until bedtime or freeze. If the former, then I will just do a memtest overnight. Then will take it babysteps from there.

My new goal is to reach 4 Ghz on Cache and T1 @ 2666Mhz. Then will stretch it from there. My gut feeling is telling me that it was the RAM running at 3000Mhz T1 that was causing the instability and not the cache. Will see. This should take me a week or so to find out. If only there is a free application that can stress my PC similar to Far Cry 4 (or NEXT GEN gaming environment) in a loop and give faster results, that would be awesome. I checked catzilla, heaven and the other one mentioned but they are all paid. If I have no options, suggest which one I should go for?


----------



## Silent Scone

Vayne, you are wasting your time mate. It's the game NOT your system. I would seriously advise you roll back your display drivers, or try a build of the game pre 1.6. You're just ruining what is potentially a perfectly stable overclock.


----------



## Vayne4800

Silent mate, I really do want to believe that, I really do! I just need a proof that is the case. If it helps, when the freeze happens, the sound continues playing for a few more seconds before it stops.


----------



## Silent Scone

Yes that's because your display driver is attempting to recover itself before it craps itself. It's been happening on and off with updates for the game. Unity is also a bit of a mess, but that never crashes for me. Unity is a fully-next gen title, Farcry 4 isn't even all that taxing. I've put hours on top of hours into Unity. It's something to do with the frame rate in FC4, the engine doesn't like being at 60FPS let alone higher.

I would continue to use your system and test with applications or games that aren't predominantly broken. What GPU do you have?


----------



## Vayne4800

SLI EVGA Geforce GTX 980 SC ASC 2.0 4GB. Currently on default settings.

Thing is, when I was overclocking my good old Phenom II 955 BE, if I pass a 24 Hour Prime95, ABSOLUTELY NOTHING can hang/crash the PC that relates back to hardware as an issue. It has been pretty clear that is not a recommended stresstest for the recent Intel CPUs. I just want to be personally confident that the freezes in Far Cry 4 are not hardware related. Give me that and I give you my soul! (kidding, even if it was possible







. You can have a cookie though!)


----------



## Silent Scone

What a coincidence, same platform and cards as me







Have you tried playing with one card?


----------



## Vayne4800

Are you hinting that the SLI is the issue? let me put it this way, if I can confirm my PC is stable in a similar means that Prime95 would tell me in P955BE days, I can drop the ball and call the game broken. Now again, I am not trying to be stubborn. I am just trying to figure out what makes you feel confident that it is Far Cry 4 being the culprit.

On another related note that I forgot to mention, I played NFS Rivals (Frostbite Engine) for over 4 hours without a hitch when I had my system at the OC settings of 4125Mhz/4000Mhz/3000Mhz (CPU/Cache/RAM).

It is that nagging feeling and OCD that I have that is killing me about this!

P.S. Checking your posts on Ubi forums XD

Update: Upon reading your post on Ubisoft. I would like to confirm that I have a higher frequency of Freezes during cutscenes. It goes like Cutscenes > Scripted Missions > Roaming.


----------



## Silent Scone

6 months of heavy gaming without similar issues makes me fairly confident, and multiple users with the same GPU and platform having the same problem. That's not to rule it out indefinitely, that would be stupid, but I would not use this as a benchmark for stability when it is riddled with issues that indicate otherwise.


----------



## xarot

I'd try to set everything to stock (CPU, mem, cache, GPU...) and see if FC4 still crashes for you. If it still does, it's probably game, driver or specific combination of hardware related problem.


----------



## Vayne4800

Well, I agree with you. As I mentioned, NFS Rivals (btw not on SLI) is the most intensive game I am playing atm with DSR at 4K plays smoothly without hiccups for hours. I also believe that 4Ghz Cache is fairly easy on a big number of CPUs and especially on Asus MoBos. I will re-affirm my RAM OC using memtest for added validity and even run a Realbench Stresstest for 8 hours again and I expect them to run on my last known stable OC (4125/4000/3000). I will also try Unigine Heaven Loop for hours as i was told it could be a good environment to stresstest as well.

So, have you fixed the game for yourself so far?

Interesting Fact: During my stability testing on Far Cry 4, I went from 50% completion to 92% Completion. The number of freezes was about 10 or so which covered a timespan of 25 hours. Interesting fact, neither the CPU nor GPU are taxed prior the freezes. Interesting fact, I ran DSR at 4K with no VSYNC for an hour without issues.

So for my case, fingers to point towards the game so far. I guess the only solid proof would be to test it at everything being at stock. Though with the game being this close to completed, I don't know!

P.S. The game delivers as a game!

@Xarot: Just saw your post. Might be worth trying that. Silent, did you try that btw?

Update: This thread on Ubi support forums hints at the issue being related to the game, specifically the last few patches (or latest one) http://forums.ubi.com/showthread.php/989010-Game-freezes-at-random-during-offline-campaign?s=7bb47380646bf2494c31ed43023a4d47.


----------



## Silent Scone

No I haven't tried at stock but was tempted, I'm not a big enough fan of the game to bother in truth. Seeing as there are a large number of people having similar problems, you're going to be there all day trying to figure it out. If you're really that unsure you can try at stock but the game can play for up to to 2 or 3 hours without crashing, so...

You shouldn't really be using an application that is renowned for being clustered with bugs as a stability test.

Look back to realbench with the Maxwell freeze bug. It completely froze your system, correct? How is it so hard to believe that a game running on the exact same hardware / driver can produce a similar problem.

Wash your hands of it, report it to NVIDIA and play something else. Eventually, you'll come unstuck if there is a problem.

I thought I had rid the issue, however I've had to pack up my ROG Swift monitor. Going back to my IPS the game last night it crashed for me again. On earlier builds of the game I found playing with one GPU helped.


----------



## Vayne4800

Yeah Silent. Somehow I feel relieved to know it was the game. That means I can go back to my OC settings. Will give it another Realbench and Memtest spin for added confidence and throw unigine heaven loop on top of it. I expect it should pass without issues. Will report later when I have something.


----------



## Silent Scone

I know it can be frustrating sometimes when you've become fairly confident in your settings, but you seemed to jump to down-clocking before evaluating. Seemed you had a perfectly reasonable overclock.

For example you reduced cache, cache instability is entirely random. It may result in 0c error exceptions, or random reboots. If you're experiencing the same lock up every time I would be inclined to say it's not cache. Test with more general use and see if anything else gives you the same problem whilst using the machine, if it is unstable you will know about it soon enough.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I know it can be frustrating sometimes when you've become fairly confident in your settings, but you seemed to jump to down-clocking before evaluating. Seemed you had a perfectly reasonable overclock.
> 
> For example you reduced cache, cache instability is entirely random. It may result in 0c error exceptions, or random reboots. If you're experiencing the same lock up every time I would be inclined to say it's not cache. Test with more general use and see if anything else gives you the same problem whilst using the machine, if it is unstable you will know about it soon enough.


do any of the crashes you guys are getting in FC4 get far enough to create a dmp or minidmp file?


----------



## Pikaru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vayne4800*
> 
> Are you hinting that the SLI is the issue? let me put it this way, if I can confirm my PC is stable in a similar means that Prime95 would tell me in P955BE days, I can drop the ball and call the game broken. Now again, I am not trying to be stubborn. I am just trying to figure out what makes you feel confident that it is Far Cry 4 being the culprit.
> 
> On another related note that I forgot to mention, I played NFS Rivals (Frostbite Engine) for over 4 hours without a hitch when I had my system at the OC settings of 4125Mhz/4000Mhz/3000Mhz (CPU/Cache/RAM).
> 
> It is that nagging feeling and OCD that I have that is killing me about this!
> 
> P.S. Checking your posts on Ubi forums XD
> 
> Update: Upon reading your post on Ubisoft. I would like to confirm that I have a higher frequency of Freezes during cutscenes. It goes like Cutscenes > Scripted Missions > Roaming.


Have you used Aida64 to test your overclock?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> do any of the crashes you guys are getting in FC4 get far enough to create a dmp or minidmp file?


No, however there are plenty NvStreamSvc cannot be found errors. I'm going to uninstall the virtual audio driver and see if that helps.


----------



## norcaljason

Does tRAS have an effect on performance?

After dialing in my Core OC (4.6ghz) and Cashe (3.4ghz) I've been playing with memory overclocking.

I'm trying to get tight timings on 2666mhz ram.

I've lowered each setting individually (CL / tRCD / rRP), tested for stability, etc. So far I'm at 11 / 12 / 13 with 1T command rate.

And NOW, I'm working on rRAS. "Auto" was 35. Right this second I'm performing stability testing on 14. But with the difference, it has me asking...

*Is there a performance benefit for running tight tRAS timings?*


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> No, however there are plenty NvStreamSvc cannot be found errors. I'm going to uninstall the virtual audio driver and see if that helps.


yeah, try that. I've been deselecting the miracast thing since it came out (just using the HD audio driver). I agree, most game-induced crashes are... well, game-induced.


----------



## Silent Scone

Well out of the umpteen billion crashes there's one exception, but this may have been obviously where I've had to hard reset. On my TITANs installing miracast on my X79 platform used to cause hard locks, and that was at stock too.

Quote:


> Faulting application name: FarCry4.exe, version: 0.1.0.1, time stamp: 0x54c981af
> Faulting module name: FC64.dll, version: 0.1.0.1, time stamp: 0x54cfa37d
> Exception code: 0xc0000005
> Fault offset: 0x00000000002ba271
> Faulting process ID: 0x1440
> Faulting application start time: 0x01d0431a0b86eae2
> Faulting application path: G:\Program Files (x86)\Ubisoft\Ubisoft Game Launcher\games\Far Cry 4\bin\FarCry4.exe
> Faulting module path: G:\Program Files (x86)\Ubisoft\Ubisoft Game Launcher\games\Far Cry 4\bin\FC64.dll
> Report ID: 1b4a7e72-af10-11e4-82dc-7824af8faa0d
> Faulting package full name:
> Faulting package-relative application ID:


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *norcaljason*
> 
> Does tRAS have an effect on performance?
> 
> After dialing in my Core OC (4.6ghz) and Cashe (3.4ghz) I've been playing with memory overclocking.
> 
> I'm trying to get tight timings on 2666mhz ram.
> 
> I've lowered each setting individually (CL / tRCD / rRP), tested for stability, etc. So far I'm at 11 / 12 / 13 with 1T command rate.
> 
> And NOW, I'm working on rRAS. "Auto" was 35. Right this second I'm performing stability testing on 14. But with the difference, it has me asking...
> 
> *Is there a performance benefit for running tight tRAS timings?*


only in so far as you set values below cas+tRCD+tRTP.. which will cause the IMC to substitute a valid value:
_"tRAS is the minimum time the row should be active. The row needs to be active for the entire duration it takes to perform tRCD, CAS and tRTP. Any lower and the chipset has to apply the minimum value arbitrarily - there may be an additional penalty for the collision as well.So while it may look nice in screenshots to set tRAS to some low value (below the min threshold) in reality it is not helping and may be worse than setting the correct minimum value instead on relying on the IMC to correct the timing issue"_ - Raja


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Well out of the umpteen billion crashes there's one exception, but this may have been obviously where I've had to hard reset. On my TITANs installing miracast on my X79 platform used to cause hard locks, and that was at stock too.


05? How many usb devices are plugged in? you're not using avast are you?


----------



## Vayne4800

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> do any of the crashes you guys are getting in FC4 get far enough to create a dmp or minidmp file?


I never checked and frankly I never looked at those before.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pikaru*
> 
> Have you used Aida64 to test your overclock?


I passed Realbench 8 Hour Stresstest and +1800% Memtest coverage. Also did an 8 hour Cache Stresstest using AIDA. I believe I can easily pass any AIDA stresstest for that matter.

Will be looping Unigine Heaven soon.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 05? How many usb devices are plugged in? you're not using avast are you?


Not many, Rave USB 5.1 headset, usb keyboard and mouse (Razor Abssyus and Corsair K90). Removed my XBOX One controller as a few people were getting issues with that. No Avast, no. People have been advising to remove any unnecessary devices though for whatever reason.


----------



## Pikaru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vayne4800*
> 
> I never checked and frankly I never looked at those before.
> I passed Realbench 8 Hour Stresstest and +1800% Memtest coverage. Also did an 8 hour Cache Stresstest using AIDA. I believe I can easily pass any AIDA stresstest for that matter.
> 
> Will be looping Unigine Heaven soon.


So that's a no. I did the same thing, stressing each component by itself. I'd get hardware failures though when combining all 4 tests in Aida (CPU, FPU, RAM and Cache).


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pikaru*
> 
> So that's a no. I did the same thing, stressing each component by itself. I'd get hardware failures though when combining all 4 tests in Aida (CPU, FPU, RAM and Cache).


AIDA isn't that difficult to pass, only with FPU can cause issues with certain configs. 1800% of HCI will get you pretty much there anyway.


----------



## Pikaru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> AIDA isn't that difficult to pass, only with FPU can cause issues with certain configs. 1800% of HCI will get you pretty much there anyway.


An unstable cache was causing me to fail Aida. I managed to pass other stress tests. My overclock wasn't super unstable at the time though cause it wouldn't crash, I'd just get the hardware failure detected error.

EDIT: Not saying aida will find all hardware failures. But I feel it's one of those that gave me peace of mind.


----------



## Vayne4800

Sure will give it a spin!


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pikaru*
> 
> An unstable cache was causing me to fail Aida. I managed to pass other stress tests. My overclock wasn't super unstable at the time though cause it wouldn't crash, I'd just get the hardware failure detected error.
> 
> EDIT: Not saying aida will find all hardware failures. But I feel it's one of those that gave me peace of mind.


AIDA is definitely great at finding cache instability yes


----------



## greg1184

I found that realbench crashed much faster than AIDA with my overclock experiences.

Finally found something stable @ 4.5ghz and 1.3575 vcore. Ran for 4 hours without a crash. Most of my crashes getting there were with Realbench.

On another note, 4.6 was impossible. Even with 1.4000 vcore it would not boot. I probably have to really play with the settings, but theres no point until I ever get a 2nd radiator. I am at mid 70s-low80s on temps when stress testing.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vayne4800*
> 
> I never checked and frankly I never looked at those before.
> I passed Realbench 8 Hour Stresstest and +1800% Memtest coverage. Also did an 8 hour Cache Stresstest using AIDA. I believe I can easily pass any AIDA stresstest for that matter.
> 
> *Will be looping Unigine Heaven soon*.


this is probably unnecessary overkill, I'd bet your system is stable and that FC4 is not on this platform. IME, if the game/bench hangs but the sound is still playing.. it's the video card(s) & driver combo.
But, I'm not an avid (rabid?) gamer









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Not many, Rave USB 5.1 headset, usb keyboard and mouse (Razor Abssyus and Corsair K90). Removed my XBOX One controller as a few people were getting issues with that. No Avast, no. People have been advising to remove any unnecessary devices though for whatever reason.


yeah bro, that is strange. that bugtrap can be all sorts of stuff. sorry. do you have "bluescreenviewer"? or the windows toolkit?


----------



## Silent Scone

Yah, nothing logged. out of the dozens of times it's crashed that's the only visible log


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Yah, nothing logged. out of the dozens of times it's crashed that's the only visible log


----------



## Silent Scone

Last mini dump I have is from the 21st of Jan from when I was playing with mem dividers


----------



## norcaljason

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greg1184*
> 
> On another note, 4.6 was impossible. Even with 1.4000 vcore it would not boot. I probably have to really play with the settings, but theres no point until I ever get a 2nd radiator. I am at mid 70s-low80s on temps when stress testing.


These haswells do not scale well past 4.5ghz. LOL! Your chip is similar to mine. 4.6 is easy to get, and 4.7 is absolutely impossible. And the hilarious thing? When I enable turbo 2.0 in my bios, my processor turbos up to 4.7ghz on 1 core. And it's stable. So I guess at least one core does 4.7ghz easily. But there's another core on the chip that ****s its pants.


----------



## norcaljason

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> only in so far as you set values below cas+tRCD+tRTP.. which will cause the IMC to substitute a valid value:
> _"tRAS is the minimum time the row should be active. The row needs to be active for the entire duration it takes to perform tRCD, CAS and tRTP. Any lower and the chipset has to apply the minimum value arbitrarily - there may be an additional penalty for the collision as well.So while it may look nice in screenshots to set tRAS to some low value (below the min threshold) in reality it is not helping and may be worse than setting the correct minimum value instead on relying on the IMC to correct the timing issue"_ - Raja


Thank you!


----------



## Hl86

5820k @4.7ghz with 1,422v. it hits about 65-70 in aida with a H240-X. pretty nice temp


----------



## lilchronic

4.7Ghz 1.42v


Thats a little high to run 24/7 for me so i just stay @ 4.5Ghz 1.25v


----------



## greg1184

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hl86*
> 
> 5820k @4.7ghz with 1,422v. it hits about 65-70 in aida with a H240-X. pretty nice temp


Amazing. I have custom water and I usually get 74-82 when stressed with realbench at ~1.36v at 4.5ghz.


----------



## Vayne4800

Unigine Heaven looped overnight without issue. Extreme setting and 1440p resolution. Will run AIDA stability test while I am at work. Note that I did get a grey screen when I loaded CoD AW but that is because my GPU/MEM are OC'ed by 100/400Mhz which was the same OC I had for Heaven loop. It is a known issue that the 980 has a voltage switching problem when going from high and mid/low load. I activated KBOOST for now to remedy this. Anyway, this is sidetracking the thread. Will get back with AIDA results later today.


----------



## Silent Scone

Good stuff, Vayne. And yes Maxwell still suffers from voltage issues in SLI unfortunately. I run my cards completely stock for daily use. This is why I recommended you try FC4 with one card.

Might be time to go back to AMD if NVIDIA don't sort their drivers out soon.


----------



## Hawk777th

Hey guys I am looking at possibly going to the 5960x for my next build and am wondering if 4GHZ is pretty doable on the chip? What Mobos you would reccomend and ram (16gb).

I am looking to upgrade my 2600K that is just getting old and I have the upgrade bug pretty bad. X99 is the first thing to really make me wanna upgrade in a long time! I almost went to DC but literally my 5GHZ 2600K on Cinebench and Fryrender is right in the ball park so seems pointless to upgrade to that. And I am not holding my breath over Skylake TBH seems like the mainstream Intel stuff is just not moving very fast. They seem to be more worried about onboard gpu than any big power gains. I miss the days of big jumps in performance and it seems X99 is the new jump.

Any help would be great!


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawk777th*
> 
> Hey guys I am looking at possibly going to the 5960x for my next build and am wondering if 4GHZ is pretty doable on the chip? What Mobos you would reccomend and ram (16gb).
> 
> I am looking to upgrade my 2600K that is just getting old and I have the upgrade bug pretty bad. X99 is the first thing to really make me wanna upgrade in a long time! I almost went to DC but literally my 5GHZ 2600K on Cinebench and Fryrender is right in the ball park so seems pointless to upgrade to that. And I am not holding my breath over Skylake TBH seems like the mainstream Intel stuff is just not moving very fast. They seem to be more worried about onboard gpu than any big power gains. I miss the days of big jumps in performance and it seems X99 is the new jump.
> 
> Any help would be great!


Hi

4Ghz is more than doable. For a quick and dirty overclock you could set vcore to 1.2v and input to 1.9v. The one thing you need to consider is what memory kit. 16GB is more than enough still for most end users. It's entirely up to you. If you're planning on keeping it light in terms of overclocking, a solid 2400-2666 kit would go nicely.


----------



## Hawk777th

Well I just would like to get to at least 4GHZ as I have read the single thread performance isn't as good with this CPU as DC. So I am guessing some of the OC will help with that. What Mobo would you recommend?


----------



## Silent Scone

X99 Deluxe









Don't let any inbred tell you otherwise







. Unless it's the ROG, but for your needs it's a bit sensless


----------



## Vayne4800

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Good stuff, Vayne. And yes Maxwell still suffers from voltage issues in SLI unfortunately. I run my cards completely stock for daily use. This is why I recommended you try FC4 with one card.
> 
> Might be time to go back to AMD if NVIDIA don't sort their drivers out soon.


They usually do sort it right? RIGHT?

Anyway, for what it's worth, AIDA 64 Stresstest on CPU, FPU, Cache and RAM ran for 9 hours without breaking a sweat.


----------



## Silent Scone

Usually.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Usually.


neither will be tuning the dx11 component with dx12 coming out .. and AMD wants mantle to look good, so doubtful they will invest in DX much.


----------



## Hawk777th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> X99 Deluxe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't let any inbred tell you otherwise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Unless it's the ROG, but for your needs it's a bit sensless


Read some negative reviews on Newegg about the Deluxe? Are they better now? I was looking at some of the MSI boards they seem to have better reviews on NE?


----------



## Vayne4800

So I ran Memtest again just to confirm and it returned an error at 300% coverage!!! Reduced SA to 1.12V and returned error at 200% coverage. Changed to T2 and system showed 8GB! So now I am on 2666Mhz XMP settings at 15-15-15-35-T1 1.2V and will return with results. Kinda bummed a bit but I guess going lower bandwidth but tighter timings can be an alternate and maybe better solution.


----------



## Silent Scone

Seems as though you're experiencing the same issues I had a few months back with higher frequencies (3200) where by being on the upper limit of what the DIMMs are capable of at the specific voltage range, you're experiencing drift in memory training. I've opted to disable this once the memory is stable, it can help in certain setups.

Clear the CMOS, restore the previous settings and train the memory one final time by disabling training then retest. Associated voltages can help in this instance too. I think you should be trying SA far lower. in the 1.00 range.

Enabling fast boot and cold fast boot loads values from nvram, instead of retraining on each reset and cold start. Meaning there's no worry that the board will retrain and knock your RAM completely out of joint.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawk777th*
> 
> Read some negative reviews on Newegg about the Deluxe? Are they better now? I was looking at some of the MSI boards they seem to have better reviews on NE?


I've read some bad reviews about the Bugatti Veyron too, doesn't meant I should turn my nose up at it







. Without starting a flame war, tend not to pay too much attention to certain types who scream murder at a product that for the largest part, has received recommendations as being the board of choice by reviewers.


----------



## steeludder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Vcore, vccsa and vdimm can cause whea errors.


Right.
Picking up on this old post...
I get WHEA_UNCORRECTABLE_ERROR occasionally when the bench or stress test application _*finishes*_. Never during the test. I even once had the PC shutdown on me at the end of an Aida64 CPU test.
Does that hint at a decoupling of voltage vs clocks somehow?

For the records here is how I drive my dud of a 5960x on X99-Deluxe:

1.375 Vcore
1.02V VCCSA
1.35V Vdimm (on A1, B1, C1 and D1)

CPU running at 35*125
Cache 32*125

Any suggestions?


----------



## [email protected]

What have you tried already to debug it?


----------



## steeludder

- increased VCCin to 2V
- increased VCore to 1.40V

Still randomly happened so I reverted these two settings to the values originally posted.

But as said only upon ending of the said benchmark / stress test. Kinda weird.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steeludder*
> 
> Right.
> Picking up on this old post...
> I get WHEA_UNCORRECTABLE_ERROR occasionally when the bench or stress test application _*finishes*_. Never during the test. I even once had the PC shutdown on me at the end of an Aida64 CPU test.
> Does that hint at a decoupling of voltage vs clocks somehow?
> For the records here is how I drive my dud of a 5960x on X99-Deluxe:
> 1.375 Vcore
> 1.02V VCCSA
> 1.35V Vdimm (on A1, B1, C1 and D1)
> CPU running at 35*125
> Cache 32*125
> Any suggestions?


In the past I would have said that this observation, if it occurred immediately at the end of the bench/stress is directly related to vdroop and load line over/under shoot on vcore - crash at load transition - and either raised vcore or reduced vdroop. Now, it's input voltage and it's probably set too low or you have LLC set to a low number. Either raise inputV or raise LLC to get less vdroop.
Could also be triggering MCE due to memory errors.
oh yeah, if you look in event viewer > apps and services> Microsoft> kernel whea... are there a bunch of errors?


----------



## steeludder

Ah yes, forgot to mention, I've got LLC at level 6.
Do you suggest I should raise it further? Input voltage at 2V didn't make a difference. How much can I raise that voltage until it gets critical? I'm on a custom EK watercooling loop (incl. VRM block) so Core temps are around 60C under full load.

Not at home currently so will have to check the error log tonight...


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steeludder*
> 
> Ah yes, forgot to mention, I've got LLC at level 6.
> Do you suggest I should raise it further? Input voltage at 2V didn't make a difference. How much can I raise that voltage until it gets critical? I'm on a custom EK watercooling loop (incl. VRM block) so Core temps are around 60C under full load.
> 
> Not at home currently so will have to check the error log tonight...


You don't want to be exceeding 2v. Frankly, you shouldn't be that high anyway. Aim for between 1.9-1.95v. LLC6 should be fine depending on the overclock but try up to level 8 to see if this remedies the problem.


----------



## steeludder

Okay will try that.
Any opinion about the newly released 1305 bios? Haven't tried it yet.


----------



## Vayne4800

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Seems as though you're experiencing the same issues I had a few months back with higher frequencies (3200) where by being on the upper limit of what the DIMMs are capable of at the specific voltage range, you're experiencing drift in memory training. I've opted to disable this once the memory is stable, it can help in certain setups.
> 
> Clear the CMOS, restore the previous settings and train the memory one final time by disabling training then retest. Associated voltages can help in this instance too. I think you should be trying SA far lower. in the 1.00 range.
> 
> Enabling fast boot and cold fast boot loads values from nvram, instead of retraining on each reset and cold start. Meaning there's no worry that the board will retrain and knock your RAM completely out of joint.
> I've read some bad reviews about the Bugatti Veyron too, doesn't meant I should turn my nose up at it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Without starting a flame war, tend not to pay too much attention to certain types who scream murder at a product that for the largest part, has received recommendations as being the board of choice by reviewers.


Memtest was successful at 2666Mhz 15-15-15-35-T1-1.2V. Will give your suggestion a spin when I have more time to spare on that. For now I will ride this frequency. Any suggestion on what to read in terms of material to tighten up timings?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vayne4800*
> 
> Memtest was successful at 2666Mhz 15-15-15-*35*-T1-1.2V. Will give your suggestion a spin when I have more time to spare on that. For now I will ride this frequency. Any suggestion on what to read in terms of material to tighten up timings?


----------



## Vayne4800

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*


Honestly, I haven't been up to date on timings yet









And that was default stock :/! What am I missing! What must I read! STAHP STARING!


----------



## CL3P20

re-posted from RAM section.. fresh 32m, from boot settings

SOC CHampion

5820k @ h20

Kingston - HyperX 3200C16 @ 3000 C11

1.9v vccin

1.35 vcore

1.15 vccio

1.48 vring/cache

1.68 vdimm

*SA - Auto



ran a 6.04 last night.. just havent grabbed the SS off the drive.

**CPU ran 4925 2c/2t @ 1.35v


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vayne4800*
> 
> Honestly, I haven't been up to date on timings yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that was default stock :/! What am I missing! What must I read! STAHP STARING!


http://www.overclock.net/t/1510001/asus-rampage-v-extreme-owners-thread/3740_20#post_23434017


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> re-posted from RAM section.. fresh 32m, from boot settings
> 
> SOC CHampion
> 5820k @ h20
> Kingston - HyperX 3200C16 @ 3000 C11
> 
> 1.9v vccin
> 1.35 vcore
> 1.15 vccio
> 1.48 vring/cache
> 1.68 vdimm
> *SA - Auto
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ran a 6.04 last night.. just havent grabbed the SS off the drive.
> **CPU ran 4925 2c/2t @ 1.35v


Nice chip


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Nice chip


I'll go with .. nice mobo!


----------



## Silent Scone




----------



## CL3P20

The board is excellence. RTL's are fully functional with only setting IOL even at +3333.. between F1b and F3y BIOS.. i cant decide which is better, F3y brings VL adjustment in OS and fixes for 3200 divider. Its been a long time since I have been this happy with a mobo.

*tuning Pi on the Champion, as I type on my lappy.. 4.95/4.71/3044mhz ..on water/air.. a breeze.


----------



## steeludder

Speaking of timings...

I run my GSKILL Ripjaws 4 3000 mem (rated 15-15-15-35) with XMP profile DDR4-3000 but at 14-14-14-34 1T, (125 strap).

Any suggestions as to how I could tweak more (and what does not make any sense to touch)? I read that lowering tRas is detrimental to performance if set lower than CL+Trcd... so arguably I could still lower my setting a few notches?
Am I right to assume lowering Cas Latency would have the most impact on performance?


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steeludder*
> 
> - increased VCCin to 2V
> - increased VCore to 1.40V
> 
> Still randomly happened so I reverted these two settings to the values originally posted.
> 
> But as said only upon ending of the said benchmark / stress test. Kinda weird.


Try tuning vccsa and dram voltage.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steeludder*
> 
> Ah yes, forgot to mention, I've got LLC at level 6.
> Do you suggest I should raise it further? Input voltage at 2V didn't make a difference. How much can I raise that voltage until it gets critical? I'm on a custom EK watercooling loop (incl. VRM block) so Core temps are around 60C under full load.
> 
> Not at home currently so will have to check the error log tonight...


IDK, but it looks to me like you may be juicing that cpu a bit too much. If you clrcmos, set your boot priorities,strap 100, set 1.3V vcore, 1.9V input and nothing else except for a working base ram freq... how high can you push the multiplier before it will not post? how far will post but fail when windows tries to load the desktop?

please use rigbuilder (instructions in my sig)

... or better yet, follow Raja's advice!


----------



## Vayne4800

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Seems as though you're experiencing the same issues I had a few months back with higher frequencies (3200) where by being on the upper limit of what the DIMMs are capable of at the specific voltage range, you're experiencing drift in memory training. I've opted to disable this once the memory is stable, it can help in certain setups.
> 
> Clear the CMOS, restore the previous settings and train the memory one final time by disabling training then retest. Associated voltages can help in this instance too. I think you should be trying SA far lower. in the 1.00 range.
> 
> Enabling fast boot and cold fast boot loads values from nvram, instead of retraining on each reset and cold start. Meaning there's no worry that the board will retrain and knock your RAM completely out of joint.
> I've read some bad reviews about the Bugatti Veyron too, doesn't meant I should turn my nose up at it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Without starting a flame war, tend not to pay too much attention to certain types who scream murder at a product that for the largest part, has received recommendations as being the board of choice by reviewers.


I decided to go back and try to get 3000Mhz 15-15-15-35-T1 stable. I ran again at 1.4V but during memtest was around ~90% coverage, I got a BSOD with C5 error.

I reduced the voltage to 1.37V and have successfully past 100% and it is currently running while I write this at work. Will try to check back home during lunch time. I also increased the DRAM current capacity to 140%. I hope that is safe!

In terms of SA, so far, in the ranges 1.04-1.05 and 1.12-1.20V, 1.13V was the most stable. If the current setup fails, I will give 1.0V a shot then move up to 1.03V. Though I do feel my sweetspot for the SA is 1.13V as you need to note that I am running T1 and not T2.

And yes, I stepped back from tuning timings for now. Most of the time, running at 3000Mhz is a better choice based on results around the net.


----------



## Silent Scone

If all you did was lower the DRAM voltage you'll probably be < censored > out of luck. Go with what SA works best, there's no rule. Maybe you've just got a particularly weak IMC. Also try with cache at stock and a 20mv bump in voltage to rule that out whilst testing the memory. I know you ran AIDA cache for 8 hours without problems though, so that shouldn't be the issue.

It's not a stretch to assume that there are a fair few sub 3000+ pre binned kits that won't actually do 3000+ under 1.4v.

Edit: You can raise DRAM current capacity yes, but auto should be fine. I'd imagine this is namely helpful with high density kits


----------



## steeludder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Try tuning vccsa and dram voltage.


The thing with vccsa is I have no idea what "tuning" implies. Should I be looking at being close to a specific value, or "higher is better"? It's also very difficult to tune this value if the crash only happens occasionally.

Oh well.


----------



## Silent Scone

As in the guide, start with 1.05 and work up or down. Higher is just as bad as too little. Too much can cause POST instability


----------



## [email protected]

Have a read of the 5960X tuning guide in the first post of the ASUS X99 thread. The info in there is not hugely in depth but there is enough to get you going.


----------



## Vayne4800

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> If all you did was lower the DRAM voltage you'll probably be < censored > out of luck. Go with what SA works best, there's no rule. Maybe you've just got a particularly weak IMC. Also try with cache at stock and a 20mv bump in voltage to rule that out whilst testing the memory. I know you ran AIDA cache for 8 hours without problems though, so that shouldn't be the issue.
> 
> It's not a stretch to assume that there are a fair few sub 3000+ pre binned kits that won't actually do 3000+ under 1.4v.
> 
> Edit: You can raise DRAM current capacity yes, but auto should be fine. I'd imagine this is namely helpful with high density kits


Ok my last settings failed too. So I dropped Voltage to 1.35V, current capacity to 130% and started with a SA of 1.00V as you suggested. That failed so I increased it to 1.02V and it is currently running. All instances passed 100% coverage without issue so far.

By the way, is it an issue if my ram usage isn't 100%? Almost everytime I split the available memory based on Task Manager, and run memtest, I end up with about 95% usage.


----------



## Silent Scone

Yes, that is fine. You want to give the OS room to breathe or else you're wasting your time as you'll be testing to see if your page filing is working. between 85-90% is fine, any less and you're chancing potential problems and retesting later on. For instance I normally run 780 x 16

The fact running 1.02 down from 1.13v and it hasn't just fallen over with 100% is a good sign. You were maybe using way more SA than you needed to which could also contribute to your inconsistent stability. I had this battle in the first few weeks too.


----------



## Hawk777th

Do you guys think you could do 4.0 GHZ+ on a 5960X on an H80i? I dont think i can get a dual rad in my case.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawk777th*
> 
> Do you guys think you could do 4.0 GHZ+ on a 5960X on an H80i? I dont think i can get a dual rad in my case.


You could probably ramp it up to 4-4.2GHz/~1.15V. I don't know about pushing more than 1.2V though, it probably wouldn't be comfortable.


----------



## Vayne4800

I think so. Any AIO should, in my experience do fine for 4.0 Ghz OC. Considering I am running a NH-U12S on my 5930k and at 4125Mhz. with highest temperature recorded on one core at 83C during AIDA FPU Stresstest.


----------



## Hawk777th

Then I might go that way. I really like my old Lian Li case and would hate to replace it. Does the Ram Speed somehow control the Base Clock on X99? Sorry I am new to X99 and was watching a video about ram speed and it seemed to move the base clock of the CPU?

Also what board do you guys recommend? I am reading alot of DOAs on Newegg? I would like to get to a 4.2 4.4 clock if at all possible.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawk777th*
> 
> Then I might go that way. I really like my old Lian Li case and would hate to replace it. Does the Ram Speed somehow control the Base Clock on X99? Sorry I am new to X99 and was watching a video about ram speed and it seemed to move the base clock of the CPU?
> 
> Also what board do you guys recommend? I am reading alot of DOAs on Newegg? I would like to get to a 4.2 4.4 clock if at all possible.


Rampage V extreme, Gigbyte x99OC, Deluxe... lot's of options.


----------



## Hawk777th

I think I am looking at the MSI Gamer 7 or the Asus Pro. I use a Sound Blaster HD so I won't use the onboard sound at all and some of the crazy tweak stuff is beyond me haha. Can you plug the Sound Blaster PCI 1x card into the PCIE. I am looking at some of these boards and it seems that if I have SLI I won't be able to use the 1X slot on some of them? If I use a PCIE slot for the sound card do I give up some lanes?

Right now I am looking at the EVGA Classified, ASUS PRO, MSI Gamer 7. Would like any suggestions you guys have!


----------



## Emmett

Hi

So I was running 16 gigs of Corsair LPX 2800 at 2666 15-15-15-36 (347 tRFC)
I threw in another 16 gigs of same set and all appears fine. is anything off about
my timings I should know about?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emmett*
> 
> Hi
> 
> So I was running 16 gigs of Corsair LPX 2800 at 2666 15-15-15-36 (347 tRFC)
> I threw in another 16 gigs of same set and all appears fine. is anything off about
> my timings I should know about?


try testing stability using HCI Memtest. One instance per thread, spread 90% of ram across the instances. 5 laps (500%) w/o an error and you're good to go!


----------



## Agenesis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawk777th*
> 
> I think I am looking at the MSI Gamer 7 or the Asus Pro. I use a Sound Blaster HD so I won't use the onboard sound at all and some of the crazy tweak stuff is beyond me haha. Can you plug the Sound Blaster PCI 1x card into the PCIE. I am looking at some of these boards and it seems that if I have SLI I won't be able to use the 1X slot on some of them? If I use a PCIE slot for the sound card do I give up some lanes?
> 
> Right now I am looking at the EVGA Classified, ASUS PRO, MSI Gamer 7. Would like any suggestions you guys have!


Asus boards with the OC socket provides several real measurable benefits not present on other boards. And if you intend on using any Asus sound cards in the future you're better off with an Asus motherboard, because Asus sound cards only work with Asus motherboards on x99.

I would go with Asus first and MSI second on X99. Avoid EVGA and Gigabyte because they have tons of bios issues.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vayne4800*
> 
> I think so. Any AIO should, in my experience do fine for 4.0 Ghz OC. Considering I am running a NH-U12S on my 5930k and at 4125Mhz. with highest temperature recorded on one core at 83C during AIDA FPU Stresstest.


Vayne, do you own Ryse? Or @Jpmboy

Latest WHQLs from NVIDIA make this game run like absolute crud for me. Frame rate is up and down like a yoyo. Thought I'd ask people on X99.


----------



## Hawk777th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agenesis*
> 
> Asus boards with the OC socket provides several real measurable benefits not present on other boards. And if you intend on using any Asus sound cards in the future you're better off with an Asus motherboard, because Asus sound cards only work with Asus motherboards on x99.
> 
> I would go with Asus first and MSI second on X99. Avoid EVGA and Gigabyte because they have tons of bios issues.


Thanks for the help! I think I may go Pro seems to have what I need on it for OC.

Was looking at this ram http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820104525&cm_re=HX424C12PB2K4%2f16-_-20-104-525-_-Product . Seems to have decent timings and speed. Any thoughts?


----------



## steeludder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> IDK, but it looks to me like you may be juicing that cpu a bit too much. If you clrcmos, set your boot priorities,strap 100, set 1.3V vcore, 1.9V input and nothing else except for a working base ram freq... how high can you push the multiplier before it will not post? how far will post but fail when windows tries to load the desktop?
> 
> please use rigbuilder (instructions in my sig)
> 
> ... or better yet, follow Raja's advice!


It will post at any multi since it's not posting at turbo mode ;-)

But anyway, did the cmos clearing. It will load Windows and run Realbench @ 43*100, Vccin @ 1.9 and Vcore @ 1.30
44*100 crashes Windows.

Suggestions?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Rampage V extreme, Gigbyte x99OC, Deluxe... lot's of options.


soc champion FTW

plasti dip on the back


----------



## CL3P20

testing new 5820k on AIO

*stable limit for ambient



4.62ghz 6c/12t @ 1.28vcore, 1.95vccin



*had to lower cpu for tuned uncore+RAM.. too much heat with high uncore speed



*Uncore & tuned memory more than making up for ~150mhz in 12t CPU speed for R15


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Vayne, do you own Ryse? Or @Jpmboy
> 
> Latest WHQLs from NVIDIA make this game run like absolute crud for me. Frame rate is up and down like a yoyo. Thought I'd ask people on X99.


Nah bro, I don't have Ryse. Any good?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steeludder*
> 
> It will post at any multi since it's not posting at turbo mode ;-)
> But anyway, did the cmos clearing. It will load Windows and run Realbench @ 43*100, Vccin @ 1.9 and Vcore @ 1.30
> 44*100 crashes Windows.
> Suggestions?


set vr fault to default (right?) and vr efficiency to high performance. Vccin @! 1.9 with what LLC? Auto? Cache multi and voltage at auto?
best way we can help is if you post to bios with a USB key in, hit F12 on each bios page (scroll where needed).Continue to windows, the screenines will be on the USB dev. select all pics, right click > "send to" > compressed zip folder. POst that folder back here. Otherwise it's like 20 question guessing game.









.. and plz fill out rigbuilder so we know what you are working with. (instructions in my sig)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> soc champion FTW
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> plasti dip on the back
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice! gonna see sub zero soon? (I prefer "Kelvin"







)


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Nah bro, I don't have Ryse. Any good?
> set vr fault to default (right?) and vr efficiency to high performance. Vccin @! 1.9 with what LLC? Auto? Cache multi and voltage at auto?
> best way we can help is if you post to bios with a USB key in, hit F12 on each bios page (scroll where needed).Continue to windows, the screenines will be on the USB dev. select all pics, right click > "send to" > compressed zip folder. POst that folder back here. Otherwise it's like 20 question guessing game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice! gonna see sub zero soon? (I prefer "Kelvin"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


you bet i am, hoping to get temps around 200 kelvin


----------



## ktoonsez

Anybody ever successfully get Adaptive voltage working for CPU core on 125 BLK? I have seen posts about most/all motherboards just are not doing it right at 125, just curious if anybody has taken a serious attempt at it? Ive played with a few different offsets (most popular of course is the .005 for 100 BLK) Ive tried .006, .007, even went backwards to .004 to see if anything changed, but has trouble booting most of the time and usual;y blue-screens. Hope someone has figured out the trick.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ktoonsez*
> 
> Anybody ever successfully get Adaptive voltage working for CPU core on 125 BLK? I have seen posts about most/all motherboards just are not doing it right at 125, just curious if anybody has taken a serious attempt at it? Ive played with a few different offsets (most popular of course is the .005 for 100 BLK) Ive tried .006, .007, even went backwards to .004 to see if anything changed, but has trouble booting most of the time and usual;y blue-screens. Hope someone has figured out the trick.


Hello

The motherboards, at least ASUS, are implementing CPU adaptive voltage exactly the way Intel designed it. After all it is a feature of the CPU not the motherboard. If one understands how the adaptive voltage mode works and thinks for a bit what is happening when using the 125 strap the only conclusion that can be reached is adaptive mode is not possible.


----------



## Vayne4800

hey Silent, sorry for slow reply but I don't have Ryse sadly. I plan to get it as soon as I reduce my titanic backlog!

My last settings failed again on memtest pretty early. So I decided to go with the following: Extreme Phases for DRAM, 1.35V and SA of....wait for it.... 0.88V! I thought to start from ground zero and honestly 250% coverage SO FAR! How is that even possible! I am sure I will do some fair amount of tuning but I never expected to reach this far OR EVEN BOOT with 0.88V when my strap is 125Mhz and my ram is OC'ed from 2666Mhz to 3000Mhz and T1. So yeah, will update on this is I keep getting results.

@Silent, I have the latest drivers and also sent a support ticket to EVGA regarding the 980 Utilization instability issue. They sent me a new BIOS! Will give them a spin when I am back from work which is about 7 hours from this message.

Update 1: Spoke too soon. While writing this, memtest gave an error around 260% coverage. Raised SA to 0.89V now. Will take it slow I guess.


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Nah bro, I don't have Ryse. Any good?
> set vr fault to default (right?) and vr efficiency to high performance. Vccin @! 1.9 with what LLC? Auto? Cache multi and voltage at auto?
> best way we can help is if you post to bios with a USB key in, hit F12 on each bios page (scroll where needed).Continue to windows, the screenines will be on the USB dev. select all pics, right click > "send to" > compressed zip folder. POst that folder back here. Otherwise it's like 20 question guessing game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice! gonna see sub zero soon? (I prefer "Kelvin"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you bet i am, hoping to get temps around 200 kelvin
Click to expand...

have fun bro







i want to try a Champion myself soon


----------



## norcaljason

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawk777th*
> 
> Thanks for the help! I think I may go Pro seems to have what I need on it for OC.
> 
> Was looking at this ram http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820104525&cm_re=HX424C12PB2K4%2f16-_-20-104-525-_-Product . Seems to have decent timings and speed. Any thoughts?


I'm currently running it's 2666 mhz brother. Great ram. I'm stable up to 3200mhz with CL15 timings and 1.45v. Currently at 2666mhz with CL11 timings and 1.47v.








:thumb:


----------



## steeludder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> set vr fault to default (right?) and vr efficiency to high performance. Vccin @! 1.9 with what LLC? Auto? Cache multi and voltage at auto?
> best way we can help is if you post to bios with a USB key in, hit F12 on each bios page (scroll where needed).Continue to windows, the screenines will be on the USB dev. select all pics, right click > "send to" > compressed zip folder. POst that folder back here. Otherwise it's like 20 question guessing game.


I left everything untouched (I did not even load defaults) except vcore, input voltage and disabled speedstep.

To add to my post above, I also tried 1.375Vcore and 45*100 but Windows crashed during Realbench (clock watchdog error).

Thank you in any case for taking time to help... Much appreciated. Will try to get my work proxy to let me post the details in rigbuilder!... edit: nah, work proxy won't let me do it. here are my details:

5960x on Asus X99-Deluxe (bios 1305)
16GB (4x4) of Gskill Ripjaws 4 3000 DDR4 Ram CL15
Crucial M550 SSD 1TB
Corsair AX1200i PSU
2x Asus Radeon R9280X-DC2T-3GD5 in crossfire
LG BDRW optical drive
Corsair Obsidian 750D case

Cooling:
EK Evo Supremacy CPU block
EK fullcover VGA plates for the GPUs (connected with a EK parallel terminal)
EK VRM block
EK D5 PWM pump
EK 360 + EK 280 rads with Corsair SP120/140 fans
EK res
1/2'' tubing


----------



## Hawk777th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *norcaljason*
> 
> I'm currently running it's 2666 mhz brother. Great ram. I'm stable up to 3200mhz with CL15 timings and 1.45v. Currently at 2666mhz with CL11 timings and 1.47v.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumb:


Did your board detect the XMP fine on it? Worried if ASUS or MSI will find it didnt see it on the supported list?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vayne4800*
> 
> hey Silent, sorry for slow reply but I don't have Ryse sadly. I plan to get it as soon as I reduce my titanic backlog!
> 
> My last settings failed again on memtest pretty early. So I decided to go with the following: Extreme Phases for DRAM, 1.35V and SA of....wait for it.... 0.88V! I thought to start from ground zero and honestly 250% coverage SO FAR! How is that even possible! I am sure I will do some fair amount of tuning but I never expected to reach this far OR EVEN BOOT with 0.88V when my strap is 125Mhz and my ram is OC'ed from 2666Mhz to 3000Mhz and T1. So yeah, will update on this is I keep getting results.
> 
> @Silent, I have the latest drivers and also sent a support ticket to EVGA regarding the 980 Utilization instability issue. They sent me a new BIOS! Will give them a spin when I am back from work which is about 7 hours from this message.
> 
> Update 1: Spoke too soon. While writing this, memtest gave an error around 260% coverage. Raised SA to 0.89V now. Will take it slow I guess.


Going by what you were saying the other day, I'd take a guess and say for HCI stability you're looking around 0.950 - 1.05v


----------



## Vayne4800

Some progress is being made. 0.90V SA and went a notch lower from the BSOD voltage that was 1.40V down to 1.39V for the memory. Coverage failed at around 400% this time. So it is definitely one or both of these.

Now I left ram voltage as it is and increased SA to 0.91V.

A bit off topic, I tested the new BIOS provided by EVGA 980 SC SLI through the support ticket and so far, no crashes on low utilization scenes such as Dota 2 loadout or CoD AW loadout with a 100/400 OC. Hope it stays like that!


----------



## Silent Scone

New BIOS? A new reference BIOS you say? Do send


----------



## Vayne4800

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> New BIOS? A new reference BIOS you say? Do send


I am not sure if it is safe for your cards to use these as EVGA are giving them out based on ticket support requests. You can't use the ones on the net I believe because they somehow use similar version numbers for different cards which have different settings! I don't know. I can send them to you but if I were you, I'd go to their support page, register the cards and make a ticket. You will get the new BIOS in a matter of minutes if not hours. Again, I haven't done extensive testing to confirm this.


----------



## Silent Scone

Whimp







. There is only one board revision of the reference board AFAIK, Jacob confirmed this recently to me


----------



## Vayne4800

Well, add me on Steam: vayne4800 and i will give you a dropbox link. Just don't hunt me later if you brick your cards!


----------



## Silent Scone

Cheers


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Cheers


Send me a link too when you get it!


----------



## Arturo.Zise

So I have had my new X99 system for a few weeks now and have found a rock solid setup of 4.3ghz @ 1.21v . Temps sit in the low 70's after a heavy work out on Handbrake x264 workloads, which I'm happy with considering my ambient temp is over 26c. Is it worth trying for 4.5 or is the extra volts/heat not really worth it?

And my RAM is still at stock, is that worth trying to OC or will the difference be unnoticeable?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steeludder*
> 
> I left everything untouched (I did not even load defaults) except vcore, input voltage and disabled speedstep.
> 
> To add to my post above, I also tried 1.375Vcore and 45*100 but Windows crashed during Realbench (clock watchdog error).
> 
> Thank you in any case for taking time to help... Much appreciated. Will try to get my work proxy to let me post the details in rigbuilder!... edit: nah, work proxy won't let me do it. here are my details:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 5960x on Asus X99-Deluxe (bios 1305)
> 16GB (4x4) of Gskill Ripjaws 4 3000 DDR4 Ram CL15
> Crucial M550 SSD 1TB
> Corsair AX1200i PSU
> 2x Asus Radeon R9280X-DC2T-3GD5 in crossfire
> LG BDRW optical drive
> Corsair Obsidian 750D case
> 
> Cooling:
> EK Evo Supremacy CPU block
> EK fullcover VGA plates for the GPUs (connected with a EK parallel terminal)
> EK VRM block
> EK D5 PWM pump
> EK 360 + EK 280 rads with Corsair SP120/140 fans
> EK res
> 1/2'' tubing


okay, is that with 3000 ram at 2133? try something simple like load XMP for 3000 (which will be 125 strap) set multi to 35 (synch all cores) and follow the other basic settings in raja's guide below. disable speadspectrum, vr fault must be disabled, etc.

5960XOCrev4.pdf 1011k .pdf file

http://www.overclock.net/t/1510328/asus-x99-motherboard-series-official-support-thread-north-american-users-only/0_20


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Anyone got a simple guid on OC mem?

Sitting on a 4.75Ghz 5820K (4.5Ghz Cache)

Mem is 4x4Gb with HyperX predator, running at cl 14-15-15-39-2t... Dram volt is 1.35v and freq. is 2750Mhz.

I am happy with stock performance, but if i can squeeze more, i`ll will be a happy camper


----------



## steeludder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> okay, is that with 3000 ram at 2133?


yep.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> try something simple like load XMP for 3000 (which will be 125 strap) set multi to 35 (synch all cores) and follow the other basic settings in raja's guide below. disable speadspectrum, vr fault must be disabled, etc.
> 
> 5960XOCrev4.pdf 1011k .pdf file
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1510328/asus-x99-motherboard-series-official-support-thread-north-american-users-only/0_20


Ok will try. Doesn't differ much from what I did originally... I see little hope with this chip I fear


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steeludder*
> 
> yep.
> Ok will try. Doesn't differ much from what I did originally... *I see little hope with this chip* I fear


----------



## steeludder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*


...especially since this dud will do 4.3GHz @ 1.3V but needs a whopping 1.375V to do 4.375GHz &XMP. Ridonculous.


----------



## DRT-Maverick

I have a dud core too apparently. 4.4GHz (4.3GHz if I want to do heavy computations) 5960x. :\


----------



## 8472

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steeludder*
> 
> I left everything untouched (I did not even load defaults) except vcore, input voltage and disabled speedstep.
> 
> To add to my post above, I also tried 1.375Vcore and 45*100 but Windows crashed during Realbench (clock watchdog error).
> 
> Thank you in any case for taking time to help... Much appreciated. Will try to get my work proxy to let me post the details in rigbuilder!... edit: nah, work proxy won't let me do it. here are my details:
> 
> 5960x on Asus X99-Deluxe (bios 1305)
> 16GB (4x4) of Gskill Ripjaws 4 3000 DDR4 Ram CL15
> Crucial M550 SSD 1TB
> Corsair AX1200i PSU
> 2x Asus Radeon R9280X-DC2T-3GD5 in crossfire
> LG BDRW optical drive
> Corsair Obsidian 750D case
> 
> Cooling:
> EK Evo Supremacy CPU block
> EK fullcover VGA plates for the GPUs (connected with a EK parallel terminal)
> EK VRM block
> EK D5 PWM pump
> EK 360 + EK 280 rads with Corsair SP120/140 fans
> EK res
> 1/2'' tubing


Just out of curiosity, what are your CPU temps like? My 5960x at 1.3v is getting up to 85 degrees (in prime 95) using a 360mm rad.


----------



## Creator

55-60C *above ambient air* for me when running on my 5960x. Same with a 5820K I have in another computer running under water at 4.4ghz as well with a 240mm rad. Lighter loads (the usual gaming usage) will typically only see 20-40C at most above ambient air.

This is with the hottest core though. My 5820K has a terrible spread of 12C hottest to coolest core, and my 5960X has an 8C spread. For an average I would drop my above estimates ~5C.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8472*
> 
> Just out of curiosity, what are your CPU temps like? My 5960x at 1.3v is getting up to 85 degrees (in prime 95) using a 360mm rad.


What's your average temps doing everyday stuff? this is my temps, after a fresh Windows 8 install, pc running 2 days straight, surfing the net, installing software, watching 4k content, ripping audio, etc....


----------



## 8472

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Creator*
> 
> 55-60C *above ambient air* for me when running on my 5960x. Same with a 5820K I have in another computer running under water at 4.4ghz as well with a 240mm rad. Lighter loads (the usual gaming usage) will typically only see 20-40C at most above ambient air.
> 
> This is with the hottest core though. My 5820K has a terrible spread of 12C hottest to coolest core, and my 5960X has an 8C spread.


Wow, I guess the people who are in the 60s must be using dual 480 monstas. Lol. My ambient temp is 22, and my spread is about the same as yours. I'm going to add a 140 rad to try to tame this beast.


----------



## 8472

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> What's your average temps doing everyday stuff? this is my temps, after a fresh Windows 8 install, pc running 2 days straight, surfing the net, installing software, watching 4k content, ripping audio, etc....
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I'll have to check (I'm on my cell), however I believe my temps are similar to yours when doing everyday stuff.

It's just that when I start multitasking (encoding multiple 1080p videos while running multiple virus scans while gaming all at the same time ) temps will resemble prime95 temps. Lol.

I've only had a custom loop for a few days, I thought that the temps would be cooler which would allow me to reach for 4.6-4.7ghz. Guess not. Lol.


----------



## carlhil2

@8472, I use a Monsta 480mm for my chip, in it's own loop, fans in push only, and, wow, you must be the multitask champ, "multiple.." virus scans, while gaming?..lol.


----------



## 8472

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> @8472, I use a Monsta 480mm for my chip, in it's own loop, fans in push only, and, wow, you must be the multitask champ, "multiple.." virus scans, while gaming?..lol.


Yep, lol.

I'm currently saving up to get a caselabs case since my Haf X is not up to handling multiple large rads.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8472*
> 
> Yep, lol.
> 
> I'm currently saving up to get a caselabs case since my Haf X is not up to handling multiple large rads.


Just messing with you, but, yeah, I skimped out on my move from a HAF X to a 900D, it's not bad though, but, if I can sell it, I will be going Caselabs next...


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8472*
> 
> Wow, I guess the people who are in the 60s must be using dual 480 monstas. Lol. My ambient temp is 22, and my spread is about the same as yours. I'm going to add a 140 rad to try to tame this beast.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8472*
> 
> I'll have to check (I'm on my cell), however I believe my temps are similar to yours when doing everyday stuff.
> 
> It's just that when I start multitasking (encoding multiple 1080p videos while running multiple virus scans while gaming all at the same time ) temps will resemble prime95 temps. Lol.
> 
> I've only had a custom loop for a few days, I thought that the temps would be cooler which would allow me to reach for 4.6-4.7ghz. Guess not. Lol.


thermal flux depends on the block, quality of the mount, quality of coolant (plain water is best), TIM, volume of the loop (heat capacity), and ability to shed the heat in the coolant (rads/fans). your chip really should not be running constantly at 60C above loop temp... unless you ARE running p95 or IBT.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> thermal flux depends on the block, quality of the mount, quality of coolant (plain water is best), TIM, volume of the loop (heat capacity), and ability to shed the heat in the coolant (rads/fans). your chip really should not be running constantly at 60C above loop temp... unless you ARE running p95 or IBT.


And,..there it is..







oh, and, typo:I rock the Monsta 420mm...


----------



## 8472

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> thermal flux depends on the block, quality of the mount, quality of coolant (plain water is best), TIM, volume of the loop (heat capacity), and ability to shed the heat in the coolant (rads/fans). your chip really should not be running constantly at 60C above loop temp... unless you ARE running p95 or IBT.


I'll try to check my multitasking temps this weekend. Thanks.


----------



## 8472

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> And,..there it is..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh, and, typo:I rock the Monsta 420mm...


Which fans do you use?


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8472*
> 
> Which fans do you use?



Forgot the make..lol, 3 of them, in push, @1600..exaust..


----------



## Hawk777th

Guys do you think an H80 GT will handle a 5960X with a light overclock? I love my Lian Li case but I don't think I can get a dual rad in there for H110 etc? I love my case and it will make me sad to change if the H80 isn't enough. I talked to George @ Corsair and he thought the new H80GT was within a few C and might work. IDK







Excuse the wires the case has terrible cable management.


----------



## steeludder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8472*
> 
> Just out of curiosity, what are your CPU temps like? My 5960x at 1.3v is getting up to 85 degrees (in prime 95) using a 360mm rad.


Between 60C and 65C under full load while stress testing using Asus Realbench. That's with ambient around 20C, and Vcore @ 1.38V and two R9280X's and a VRM block in the same loop.

I've got a rock solid WC loop and a **** chip that won't o/c. Irony.

Fortunately the GPUs o/c pretty well. Been benching 3DMark Firestrike @ 1225 core and 1925 mem clocks. I think the mem still had more to go!


----------



## Vayne4800

Ok, I just can't get the RAM at 3000Mhz Stable again on 15-15-15-35-T1 stable. So I decided to go back to ground zero AGAIN!

Everything on stock + XMP ONLY! So CPU goes to 3700Mhz, Cache 3000 Mhz, Ram 2666Mhz 15-15-15-35-T2 XMP, Voltages at auto. GPU at 0/0 Offset. Played 2 hours of Far Cry 3 without a single freeze! Hell, I actually finished the game.

Valley 109.9 FPS and Firestrike 18999.

OC'ed the 980s to +100/+400Mhz. Far Cry 4 trecking along without issues so far for an hour.

Valley 112.6 FPS and Firestrike 19860.

Next I will focus on CPU Only.


----------



## Silent Scone

New drivers .52* fixed FC4 for me







a lot of people have said reducing the GPU memory clock also fixed it for them.

What memory kit do you have Vayne? Have you even tried those settings with command rate 2?


----------



## Vayne4800

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> New drivers .52* fixed FC4 for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a lot of people have said reducing the GPU memory clock also fixed it for them.
> 
> What memory kit do you have Vayne? Have you even tried those settings with command rate 2?


Well, as I said, all stock and GPU 100/400. No freeze.

OC CPU only to 4.375 Ghz and Voltage of 1.30V, freeze within minutes.

My memory kit is a Hynix Gskill DDR4 2666 15-15-15-35-T2 16GB.

I really appreciate your help so far Silent. You are just awesome ^^!

Update: Switched to higher multiplier and 100Mhz Strap. So far, Far Cry 4 is doing fine. Is it possible that some games are sensitive to 125Mhz vs 100Mhz Strap?


----------



## Silent Scone

Shouldn't make much difference no (at 1.25 / 125mhz, unless of course your memory isn't stable which seems to be the case. Does the game literally just freeze? Picture frozen on screen? I didn't have this, mine is normally a black screen. Keyboard still responsive but you can tell the display driver is crapping itself in the background trying to recover.


----------



## Vayne4800

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Shouldn't make much difference no (at 1.25 / 125mhz, unless of course your memory isn't stable which seems to be the case. Does the game literally just freeze? Picture frozen on screen? I didn't have this, mine is normally a black screen. Keyboard still responsive but you can tell the display driver is crapping itself in the background trying to recover.


Zero motion Freeze with sound playing for a couple of seconds then silence. Keyboard numlock works for a couple of seconds then it freezes too. Overall system freeze. With 125x35, freeze in minutes. With 100x43, no freeze after an hour still. Everything else was retained, even the 3000Mhz cache.


----------



## Silent Scone

Well if you're running the memory at 2666 I would have thought it more stable on 1.25. It's difficult to know what is going on, but either way I would pin it on cache or memory instability. Seems odd you've not encountered it resetting the machine at least a couple of times and that it's crashing the same way every time. The game never locked my machine, it would always carry on playing the audio but the display driver would never recover.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vayne4800*
> 
> Zero motion Freeze with sound playing for a couple of seconds then silence. Keyboard numlock works for a couple of seconds then it freezes too. Overall system freeze. With 125x35, freeze in minutes. With 100x43, no freeze after an hour still. Everything else was retained, even the 3000Mhz cache.


might need to lower you cache \ uncore ratio


----------



## Vayne4800

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> might need to lower you cache \ uncore ratio


I am at 3000Mhz :/ Which is vanilla! Unless you are asking me to go lower!


----------



## Silent Scone

TBH Vayne, I would remove FC4 from the equation.

https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/799274/geforce-drivers/nvlddmkm-keep-crashing-in-far-cry-4/7/

Maybe try 344.75 which was the Game Ready driver. Also try disabling fur, a few people have said that hang ups have been caused by GFSDK_HairWorks.win64.dll

Although where you have been going back and forth it doesn't seem that you really know how comfortable the memory is, even at XMP. You might be trying to run before you can walk by shooting for 3000 DRAM.

As you can see from that thread, there are still issues with crashing / hanging with FC4. It's probably _the_ worst benchmark to set yourself. Scrap the game, use your machine with settings that you tested extensively before whilst within XMP. Like I said to you, if the system is unstable you'll find out soon enough.


----------



## Vayne4800

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> TBH Vayne, I would remove FC4 from the equation.
> 
> https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/799274/geforce-drivers/nvlddmkm-keep-crashing-in-far-cry-4/7/
> 
> Maybe try 344.75 which was the Game Ready driver. Also try disabling fur, a few people have said that hang ups have been caused by GFSDK_HairWorks.win64.dll
> 
> Although where you have been going back and forth it doesn't seem that you really know how comfortable the memory is, even at XMP. You might be trying to run before you can walk by shooting for 3000 DRAM.
> 
> As you can see from that thread, there are still issues with crashing / hanging with FC4. It's probably _the_ worst benchmark to set yourself. Scrap the game, use your machine with settings that you tested extensively before whilst within XMP. Like I said to you, if the system is unstable you'll find out soon enough.


As I said, hard freezes and I ran swimmingly, for the 1-3 hours so far, with both stock and 100x43 on CPU while GPU was also either at stock and 100/400Mhz OC. Additionally, I recently built a new PC for my brother which has a 970 SSC and a 4600 i5 and he reported 3 hours of continuous playing without a hiccup. His 970 was OC'ed even further through Precision X.

I recall I did an overnight memtest with RAM at 2666Mhz on 100Mhz but I can do that again to confirm. Definitely did it with Strap at 125Mhz and passed with flying colors (+2000%).

I also recently stumbled on a post somewhere, not sure if it was overclock.net or overclockers.co.uk, that someone had stability issues at 125Mhz Strap in Far Cry 4, while none at 100Mhz. I just couldn't find it again. Will keep you posted.

Now, I had to reduce the voltage to 1.255V and LLC to auto for the 4300Mhz OC as I was getting temperature throttling with LLC7 and 1.27V. Realbench Stresstest ran nicely for 2 hours that it was set at only to have the screen go off while halting at last minute.


----------



## Silent Scone

Well I'm on 347.52 now, and need to complete it so I'll let you know if I still get any problems regardless of the nature with FC4. I also re-downloaded and verified the game cache, which again since doing this the game hasn't crashed once.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Well I'm on 347.52 now, and need to complete it so I'll let you know if I still get any problems regardless of the nature with FC4. I also re-downloaded and verified the game cache, which again since doing this the game hasn't crashed once.


4752 worth loading? does it fix the sli physics BS?


----------



## Silent Scone

Not sure! Can do a couple of comparison runs tonight for you







. Seemed to run swimmingly with Dying Light


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Not sure! Can do a couple of comparison runs tonight for you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Seemed to run swimmingly with Dying Light


thx. I'll give it a try on the physics thing too. New bios for this MB... 2 weeks since 1001 so I think something got fixed. probably should flash. ugh - I hate that.


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 4752 worth loading? does it fix the sli physics BS?


it did not to me.


----------



## Silent Scone

I keep looking at 3333 kits. Someone needs to talk me out of it.

Actually, look at this for a comparison:

http://www.scan.co.uk/products/16gb-(4x4gb)-corsair-ddr3-dominator-platinum-pc3-17066-(2133)-non-ecc-unbuffered-cas-9-11-10-30-dhx-

http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=MY-202-KS

DDR3 Dominator Platinum 2133C9 - £256.99

DDR4 Kingston Predator - 3000C15 - £249.95
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> thx. I'll give it a try on the physics thing too. New bios for this MB... 2 weeks since 1001 so I think something got fixed. probably should flash. ugh - I hate that.


Apparently the last couple had some changes to microcode (not DRAM related). I'm very much in the mindset with BIOS revisions at this point with my system - that if it's not broken don't fix it lol.


----------



## 8472

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forgot the make..lol, 3 of them, in push, @1600..exaust..


Cool, I'm going to use some Akasa/Rosewill Hyperborea fans on my 140 once I get it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steeludder*
> 
> Between 60C and 65C under full load while stress testing using Asus Realbench. That's with ambient around 20C, and Vcore @ 1.38V and two R9280X's and a VRM block in the same loop.
> 
> I've got a rock solid WC loop and a **** chip that won't o/c. Irony.
> 
> Fortunately the GPUs o/c pretty well. Been benching 3DMark Firestrike @ 1225 core and 1925 mem clocks. I think the mem still had more to go!


Those are great temps! If all of my stuff comes in today, I'll be able to redo my loop this weekend.


----------



## 8472

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawk777th*
> 
> Guys do you think an H80 GT will handle a 5960X with a light overclock? I love my Lian Li case but I don't think I can get a dual rad in there for H110 etc? I love my case and it will make me sad to change if the H80 isn't enough. I talked to George @ Corsair and he thought the new H80GT was within a few C and might work. IDK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excuse the wires the case has terrible cable management.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


How light of an overclock? 4Ghz? I would say yes because a lot of reviewers used a H80i when they reviewed the 5960x.


----------



## Hawk777th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8472*
> 
> How light of an overclock? 4Ghz? I would say yes because a lot of reviewers used a H80i when they reviewed the 5960x.


I was hoping for like 4.4 tops? But I guess I may have to switch cases to really get a big rad.


----------



## gtz

I was wondering if anybody has tried the following mod on non OC socket motherbards?

http://hwbot.org/news/11337_der8auers_guide_for_haswell_e_4ghz_uncore_for_all_motherboards/


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtz*
> 
> I was wondering if anybody has tried the following mod on non OC socket motherbards?
> 
> http://hwbot.org/news/11337_der8auers_guide_for_haswell_e_4ghz_uncore_for_all_motherboards/


It should work fine, but it seems like a lot of trouble for just a small cache overclock.


----------



## gtz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> It should work fine, but it seems like a lot of trouble for just a small cache overclock.


I would be happy with 3800-4000, I am stuck at 3600. It should be easy, I have done similar BSEL mods on 775 chips. I think I still should have conductive tape somewhere.

Thanks for the reply.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtz*
> 
> I would be happy with 3800-4000, I am stuck at 3600. It should be easy, I have done similar BSEL mods on 775 chips. I think I still should have conductive tape somewhere.
> 
> Thanks for the reply.


Good luck!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> it did not to me.


ugh... bummer.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I keep looking at 3333 kits. Someone needs to talk me out of it.
> 
> Actually, look at this for a comparison:
> 
> http://www.scan.co.uk/products/16gb-(4x4gb)-corsair-ddr3-dominator-platinum-pc3-17066-(2133)-non-ecc-unbuffered-cas-9-11-10-30-dhx-
> 
> http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=MY-202-KS
> 
> DDR3 Dominator Platinum 2133C9 - £256.99
> 
> DDR4 Kingston Predator - 3000C15 - £249.95
> Apparently the last couple had some changes to microcode (not DRAM related). I'm very much in the mindset with BIOS revisions at this point with my system - that if it's not broken don't fix it lol.


Talk you out of it... eh, the Geil 3333's look pretty good man.


----------



## 8472

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawk777th*
> 
> I was hoping for like 4.4 tops? But I guess I may have to switch cases to really get a big rad.


4.4 might require more volts than a H80i can handle.

At 1.3 volts things got pretty toasty for hardwarecanucks.

http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/forum/hardware-canucks-reviews/67240-intel-haswell-e-i7-5960x-review-15.html

Although they were using a H80 (no i) and I don't know what they're ambient temps were. But I would think that if you don't mind running the fans at high rpms, and don't mind seeing temps get in the upper 80s, then an overclock using 1.2-1.25 should be okay. My H100i with 4 fans in push pull running at ~1100rpm could keep everything in the mid to low 80s running 4.4 at 1.25v during prime95 and in the 70s with aida.


----------



## ED94

What is the average stable oc for a 5820k on lets say, an H100 variant?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ED94*
> 
> What is the average stable oc for a 5820k on lets say, an H100 variant?


could be from 4.2ghz to 4.5Ghz depends on the chip.


----------



## ED94

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> could be from 4.2ghz to 4.5Ghz depends on the chip.


As I expected. The OC3D video made it seem like the 5820k wouldn't even move from stock, which is why I hesitated on my purchase and considered the 4790k as it turbos to 4.4.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8472*
> 
> 4.4 might require more volts than a H80i can handle.
> 
> At 1.3 volts things got pretty toasty for hardwarecanucks.
> 
> http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/forum/hardware-canucks-reviews/67240-intel-haswell-e-i7-5960x-review-15.html
> 
> Although they were using a H80 (no i) and I don't know what they're ambient temps were. But I would think that if you don't mind running the fans at high rpms, and don't mind seeing temps get in the upper 80s, then an overclock using 1.2-1.25 should be okay. My H100i with 4 fans in push pull running at ~1100rpm could keep everything in the mid to low 80s running 4.4 at 1.25v during prime95 and in the 70s with aida.


I have an H80i and I can handle 1.3V no problem.
With heavy load (real bench not power virus) my hottest core doesn't go over 80c.

The real problem is that not many CPU can handle 4.4GHz stable with only 1.3V.


----------



## lilchronic

Some chips could probably hit 4.5Ghz + on a H100 but once you start going over 1.3v temps get harder to keep under control.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> I have an H80i and I can handle 1.3V no problem.
> With heavy load (real bench not power virus) my hottest core doesn't go over 80c.
> 
> The real problem is that not many CPU can handle 4.4GHz stable with only 1.3V.


I have tried two 5930K and both CPUs was not able to go over 4.2GHz @ 1.3V.
I do a lot of rendering and compression, code compiling using AVX. No way to get it stable @ 4.3GHz @ 1.3V.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> I have tried two 5930K and both CPUs was not able to go over 4.2GHz @ 1.3V.
> I do a lot of rendering and compression, code compiling using AVX. No way to get it stable @ 4.3GHz @ 1.3V.


For the stability you require, how much more voltage do you need over realbench?


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> For the stability you require, how much more voltage do you need over realbench?


With realbench I can do 4.3GHz no problem with 1.3V, 4.4GHz crash @ 1.3V.
RealBench is not that pushing for me, very good test but not the definitive one.


----------



## 8472

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> I have an H80i and I can handle 1.3V no problem.
> With heavy load (real bench not power virus) my hottest core doesn't go over 80c.
> 
> The real problem is that not many CPU can handle 4.4GHz stable with only 1.3V.


Cool, pun intended. Lol.

How fast are your fans spinning?


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8472*
> 
> Cool, pun intended. Lol.
> 
> How fast are your fans spinning?


they are inaudible when in idle or light load, maximum RPM when temp goes over 70C.


----------



## centvalny

Good OC info from [email protected] ROG....https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?57715-Overclocking-Tips-Part-Two


----------



## Reckless95

Guess I got a great one then. 4.4Ghz @ 1.153V. Oddly enough though. When I got it, there was a scratch running through near the bottom (don't know what you called it) Where it steps down if that makes sense. Glad I didn't.
http://valid.canardpc.com/0b93hi


----------



## alawadhi3000

I think my chip has potential too, I'm currently doing [email protected]

I'll see if I can do [email protected] later today.


----------



## Silent Scone

4.5 at 1.2v is golden territory for a 5960x


----------



## GreedyMuffin

I hit my limit at 5.0Ghz 1.45V, Could do 4.9Ghz (4.875Ghz) at 1.375V under load, lowest i tested. this is for my 5820K though









I dont have the b. to try 1.5V, will probaly damage the Cpu when were talking about a loop, no fase or anything


----------



## Vayne4800

Anyone can tell me what the following indicate when running Realbench Stresstest between 4-8 hours:

- Hang on last minute as it is halting by itself.
- Grey Screen (7 hours in).

Driving me crazy.


----------



## Silent Scone

Hang on, are those two instances the same? So it hung then grey screen...? Grey screen will be the display driver, and as we've mentioned to you already, Luxmark within Realbench hangs the display driver on Maxwell cards when stopping the test.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8472*
> 
> 4.4 might require more volts than a H80i can handle.
> 
> At 1.3 volts things got pretty toasty for hardwarecanucks.
> 
> http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/forum/hardware-canucks-reviews/67240-intel-haswell-e-i7-5960x-review-15.html
> 
> Although they were using a H80 (no i) and I don't know what they're ambient temps were. But I would think that if you don't mind running the fans at high rpms, and don't mind seeing temps get in the upper 80s, then an overclock using 1.2-1.25 should be okay. My H100i with 4 fans in push pull running at ~1100rpm could keep everything in the mid to low 80s running 4.4 at 1.25v during prime95 and in the 70s with aida.


"You're doing it wrong"







.


----------



## Vayne4800

Silent, is it when I stop the test or when it stops due to reaching the end? My post above had the issue when it stopped itself at the last minute. Is that normal and expected? Oh and they are different instances.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vayne4800*
> 
> Silent, is it when I stop the test or when it stops due to reaching the end? My post above had the issue when it stopped itself at the last minute. Is that normal and expected? Oh and they are different instances.


As per last time it happened this is an issue with the NVIDIA driver.


----------



## Vayne4800

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> As per last time it happened this is an issue with the NVIDIA driver.


But last time I halt it manually. This time it is happening when it halts at the end of the timer. Are you saying it is the same?


----------



## Silent Scone

lol yes, it's when it stops Luxmark. Doesn't matter if it's done manually or when Realbench stops the test. The end result is the same.

Or I could tell you it's your overclock and your system isn't stable


----------



## Nizzen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> 4.5 at 1.2v is golden territory for a 5960x


Mine is only 1.23v @ 4500mhz


----------



## Silent Scone

Norwegians don't count, we've discussed this


----------



## sam66er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrexelDragon*
> 
> Hey I'm having a weird issue maybe some of you can help.
> 
> I got the Asus Deluxe board and the 5930k.
> 
> I didn't build a whole new system as all I was replacing was my Maximus VI Formula and a 4770k.
> 
> When I tried booting today, the Deluxe recognizes my hard drives (two Samsung 840 evos in RAID 0 and two Seagate Barracuda's in RAID 0). Windows is on the SSDs but no matter what I do it will not boot! Any ideas?


Check bios under boot tab. Secure boot to other OS. not ez


----------



## Vayne4800

NVM, the 980 BIOS didn't fix the low utilization instability issue. Dota 2 frequently gives a grey screen with my OC that doesn't have any issues with Far Cry 4. Go figure!

Update: KBOOST fixes this issue for now...

Update2: Nvm, my GPU OC is just interfering and I am disabling it for now.

Update3: I guess with GPU on stock, Realbench should pass without issues.


----------



## Glottis

Just completed my 5820K build.










I'm very satisfied with results so far, looks like I got a decent chip. 4.5Ghz at 1.25v. Appears to be stable so far after many hours of stress testing with synthetic benches as well as gaming benches.

I left cache at default Auto setting because as I understand it matter very little?

Also, I'm a bit confused why my Corsair DDR4 2666Mhz XMP profile sets BCLK to 125. I had problems POSTing with this setting when using adaptive voltage. After further investigation it appears that Intel officially supports 2666Mhz RAM with 100 BCLK so not sure what Corsair is up to with that XMP profile.

Oh and I went with air cooling, Noctua NH-D15. I know this forum is all about AIO and other liquid cooling solutions, but honestly D15 is amazing. I tested 4.6Ghz at 1.3v and cooler had no problems keeping temps in check.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alawadhi3000*
> 
> I think my chip has potential too, I'm currently doing [email protected]
> 
> I'll see if I can do [email protected] later today.


at [email protected] you will probably be able to use windows calculator -_-


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Glottis*
> 
> Just completed my 5820K build.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm very satisfied with results so far, looks like I got a decent chip. 4.5Ghz at 1.25v. Appears to be stable so far after many hours of tress testing with synthetic benches as well as gaming benches.
> 
> I left cache at default Auto setting because as I understand it matter very little?
> 
> Also, I'm a bit confused why my Corsair DDR4 2666Mhz XMP profile sets BCLK to 125. I had problems POSTing with this setting when using adaptive voltage. After further investigation it appears that Intel officially supports 2666Mhz RAM with 100 BCLK so not sure what Corsair is up to with that XMP profile.
> 
> Oh and I went with air cooling, Noctua NH-D15. *I know this forum is all about AIO and other liquid cooling solutions*, but honestly D15 is amazing. I tested 4.6Ghz at 1.3v and cooler had no problems keeping temps in check.


not at all, it's about Haswell-E. Aircoolers welcome, and IMO, the NH-D15 (all 1 Kg of it !) is as good as most any AIO with good case ventilation.








(most AIO's have less effective fin area and too little coolant.)


----------



## alawadhi3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> at [email protected] you will probably be able to use windows calculator -_-


I ran ASUS Realbench for 4 hours and its stable.

4.5GHz @ 1.186V.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vayne4800*
> 
> NVM, the 980 BIOS didn't fix the low utilization instability issue. Dota 2 frequently gives a grey screen with my OC that doesn't have any issues with Far Cry 4. Go figure!
> 
> Update: KBOOST fixes this issue for now...
> 
> Update2: Nvm, my GPU OC is just interfering and I am disabling it for now.
> 
> Update3: I guess with GPU on stock, Realbench should pass without issues.


I spoke to Jacob and he's not aware of any BIOS update for the reference boards bud


----------



## Vayne4800

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I spoke to Jacob and he's not aware of any BIOS update for the reference boards bud


NNot sure who is Jacob but this thread has everything:

http://forums.evga.com/New-BIOS-for-GTX-980SC-ACX-20-m2292728.aspx

Upon inspect my old posts at ROG forums, I went back to a 4.3Ghz setting that actually passed Realbench. So if I can get to pass that again, I'll consider it golden. My only concern is that I hit throttling temperatures when I do a FPU test in AIDA. Should I back it down despite that Realbench might pass and obviously will never hit such temperatures?


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vayne4800*
> 
> NNot sure who is Jacob but this thread has everything:
> 
> http://forums.evga.com/New-BIOS-for-GTX-980SC-ACX-20-m2292728.aspx
> 
> Upon inspect my old posts at ROG forums, I went back to a 4.3Ghz setting that actually passed Realbench. So if I can get to pass that again, I'll consider it golden. My only concern is that I hit throttling temperatures when I do a FPU test in AIDA. Should I back it down despite that Realbench might pass and obviously will never hit such temperatures?


The FPU test in Aida64 uses AVX2. While it's not as brutal as P95 or Linx, day to day software should never bring that kind of load.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vayne4800*
> 
> NNot sure who is Jacob but this thread has everything:
> 
> http://forums.evga.com/New-BIOS-for-GTX-980SC-ACX-20-m2292728.aspx
> 
> Upon inspect my old posts at ROG forums, I went back to a 4.3Ghz setting that actually passed Realbench. So if I can get to pass that again, I'll consider it golden. My only concern is that I hit throttling temperatures when I do a FPU test in AIDA. Should I back it down despite that Realbench might pass and obviously will never hit such temperatures?


Looks like all they've done is changed the boost table from what I can tell in MBT. I have no issues at reference speeds anyway. Jacob is the EVGA rep.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alawadhi3000*
> 
> I ran ASUS Realbench for 4 hours and its stable.
> 
> 4.5GHz @ 1.186V.


no one trust you


----------



## Nizzen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> no one trust you


Picture, or it did not happend









Rule nr #1 @ OCN


----------



## alawadhi3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> no one trust you


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nizzen*
> 
> Picture, or it did not happend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rule nr #1 @ OCN


I've been on overclock.net for nearly ten years. Thats not enough??









Tell me how do you want me to validate it and I'll be happy to do it for you.

I tested 4.6GHz @ 1.23V and it was stable (1 hour test only), I will run it overnight to make sure.


----------



## cyenz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> I have tried two 5930K and both CPUs was not able to go over 4.2GHz @ 1.3V.
> I do a lot of rendering and compression, code compiling using AVX. No way to get it stable @ 4.3GHz @ 1.3V.


Finally im not the only one, im reading this thread and it seems that everyone have a golden chip that does 4.4/4.5 with very low voltage.

Im in the same boat as you, to be truly stable, enconding, synthetics (prime with avx), games, etc i need 1.3v to 4.2 and 1.25 to do 4.1.

Of course i can boot at windows at 4.5 at 1.3v or game and bench at 4.4 with 1.3v without many problems, but if i truly stress the machine sooner or latter i will have instability problems.

I wonder how many of the users that say that they are stable at lower volts have really a truly stable machine.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyenz*
> 
> Finally im not the only one, im reading this thread and it seems that everyone have a golden chip that does 4.4/4.5 with very low voltage.
> 
> Im in the same boat as you, to be truly stable, enconding, synthetics (prime with avx), games, etc i need 1.3v to 4.2 and 1.25 to do 4.1.
> 
> Of course i can boot at windows at 4.5 at 1.3v or game and bench at 4.4 with 1.3v without many problems, but if i truly stress the machine sooner or latter i will have instability problems.
> 
> I wonder how many of the users that say that they are stable at lower volts have really a truly stable machine.


Most people here are kids that surf the forum at most


----------



## cyenz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> Most people here are kids that surf the forum at most


That or we are the unluckiest guys on this forum









OT dumb question: I´ve build my rig on rigbuilder, how do i activate it to appear in my posts?


----------



## lilchronic

5820k @ 4.6Ghz / 4.4Ghz uncore 1.33vcore / vring - 2.05VCCIN


----------



## cyenz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> 5820k @ 4.6Ghz / 4.4Ghz uncore 1.33vcore / vring - 2.05VCCIN


I can run cinebech at 4.5 at 1.33v but im not 24/7 stable, cant stress avx because of the temps at that voltage.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyenz*
> 
> That or we are the unluckiest guys on this forum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OT dumb question: I´ve build my rig on rigbuilder, how do i activate it to appear in my posts?


instructions in my sig

AVX.. again this nonsense.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyenz*
> 
> That or we are the unluckiest guys on this forum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OT dumb question: I´ve build my rig on rigbuilder, how do i activate it to appear in my posts?


I had two 5930K, both processor are not able to do more than 4.2GHz with 1.3V, this is not a question of luck, is a question of how you use the PC.
As I saied, most people here saying that they are stable at 10GHz with 1.1V, they simply don't push the CPU as we do.


----------



## cyenz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> instructions in my sig
> 
> AVX.. again this nonsense.


Thank you.

What AVX nonsense?


----------



## lilchronic

That AVX nonesense


----------



## cyenz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> That AVX nonesense


Blend it with latest prime


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyenz*
> 
> Blend it with latest prime


No, thanks


----------



## cyenz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> No, thanks


I bet it would fail in less than 5 minutes (assuming it would not throtle) , i know that stability depends on the person definition of stability, for some daily usage without instability is enough, for others (like me) they like to stress it until they fing instability. For me if at stock it´s prime stable, when overclocked it must be prime stable too, this is only my opinion not an universal rule.


----------



## Kimir

I bet you can be prime stable, if you don't overclock.


----------



## cyenz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> I bet you can be prime stable, if you don't overclock.


That´s the reason im at 1.25v for only 4.1.


----------



## Pinto

5960X from Malaysia L429B947 4.5ghz fo 1.18v -> 4.7ghz for 1.35v

http://tof.canardpc.com/view/6e0c62eb-af3f-4998-a68b-c7e76e9f6340.jpg

http://tof.canardpc.com/view/9afa9233-b357-44f6-828a-80151bcc1f45.jpg


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pinto*
> 
> 5960X from Malaysia L429B947 4.5ghz fo 1.18v -> 4.7ghz for 1.35v
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/6e0c62eb-af3f-4998-a68b-c7e76e9f6340.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/9afa9233-b357-44f6-828a-80151bcc1f45.jpg


cant see your images, the originals are tiny! is that stable or just boot and bench?


----------



## Pinto

5960X from Malaysia L429B947 4.5ghz fo 1.18v -> 4.7ghz for 1.35v


----------



## Pinto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> cant see your images, the originals are tiny! is that stable or just boot and bench?


Just re upload pictures. It's games stable at 4.5ghz for 1.2v, h24 setting. It's my third cpu previous were a lot worst that this one (4.4ghz for 1.35v and 4.5ghz for 1.31v).


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyenz*
> 
> I bet it would fail in less than 5 minutes (assuming it would not throtle) , i know that stability depends on the person definition of stability, for some daily usage without instability is enough, for others (like me) they like to stress it until they fing instability. For me if at stock it´s prime stable, when overclocked it must be prime stable too, this is only my opinion not an universal rule.


well then you will not be overclocking an 8 core very far at all. There's a reason why E-series server processors downclock when AVX is in the stack.. and it's not because it is a challenge to the processor logic. but hey, smoke 'em if you got 'em.









then, after you get p95 stable, try this with one instance for each thread, divide 90% of your ram between them.

MemTest.zip 13k .zip file

pass that at 500% or more and your close to stable.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pinto*
> 
> 5960X from Malaysia L429B947 4.5ghz fo 1.18v -> 4.7ghz for 1.35v
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


som thin ain't right. 4750 should be >1900.

and it's not the difference in ram.









I'm sure you'll tune it up. NICE CHIP !! fill out the form in the OP.


----------



## Pinto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> som thin ain't right. 4750 should be >1900.
> 
> and it's not the difference in ram.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure you'll tune it up. NICE CHIP !! fill out the form in the OP.


I think it's ram frequency/timings and uncore frequency. Have to work on it!


----------



## Jpmboy

Yeah - cache freq really pops R15 (and heats things up too),







Ram not so much.


----------



## Hawk777th

Do all the 5960X at least get to 4GHZ?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyenz*
> 
> I bet it would fail in less than 5 minutes (assuming it would not throtle) , i know that stability depends on the person definition of stability, for some daily usage without instability is enough, for others (like me) they like to stress it until they fing instability. For me if at stock it´s prime stable, when overclocked it must be prime stable too, this is only my opinion not an universal rule.


5 Min prime95 28.5 blend test just for you..










thought you said it would fail in less than 5 min ?


----------



## gtz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtz*
> 
> I was wondering if anybody has tried the following mod on non OC socket motherbards?
> 
> http://hwbot.org/news/11337_der8auers_guide_for_haswell_e_4ghz_uncore_for_all_motherboards/


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> It should work fine, but it seems like a lot of trouble for just a small cache overclock.


Just wanted to follow up, the mod did not work. I tried it with conductive tape (worked on several BSEL mods back in the socket 775 days) and a conductive pen.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtz*
> 
> Just wanted to follow up, the mod did not work. I tried it with conductive tape (worked on several BSEL mods back in the socket 775 days) and a conductive pen.


What happened? Were you only able to achieve the same clocks?


----------



## gtz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> What happened? Were you only able to achieve the same clocks?


Yeah, uncore cache was the same. Could not get it any higher.


----------



## Vayne4800

I think for the time being, I will take a step back and focus achieving a stable overclock at 4.1Ghz with 100Mhz BCLK and 2666Mhz DDR4 T2 15-15-15-35. I will keep cache at 4000Mhz. Voltages for both CPU and Cache are at 1.2V. I do have all phases set to Extreme and CPU Current at 140%. All other voltages are on auto and power saving features are all disabled (C-States and Speedstep).

Currently running realbench and will report back as soon as it finished it's 8 hour run.

Honestly I was aiming 21k Firestrike but it seems to be a lot more work and I have spent weeks trying to reach that without success. So will back off to 20.5k which isn't as bad but considerably easier to achieve.

Lets see how this goes.

Update 1: Can't remote login into PC. So I guess it crashed. I am beginning to sense that I killed something with all this OC stuff.


----------



## gg141717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyenz*
> 
> For me if at stock it´s prime stable, when overclocked it must be prime stable too, this is only my opinion not an universal rule.


Totally agree! It aint stable untill you can throw everything you can at stock at it without crashing.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gg141717*
> 
> Totally agree! It aint stable untill you can throw everything you can at stock at it without crashing.


Then you guy's have a lot to learn.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gg141717*
> 
> Totally agree! It aint stable untill you can throw everything you can at stock at it without crashing.


I'm sure this helps greatly when hooking up to your MRI machine.

Meanwhile the rest of us run higher clocks daily with little to no problems at all.


----------



## Vayne4800

Went back to all default settings, absolute defaults! Updated some monitoring tools to their latest, namely CPU and GPU Z. Added Realbench to Precision X Server Exception list as doing the same for 3DSMax and Dota 2 solved crashing and freezing problems when using those two applications.

If this crashes, then it might confirm I did some hardware damage or that some driver installation might be corrupt.

Last run happened with BSOD and C5 error code. I suspect it could be the 980 Mem OC or overall 980 OC. So those were also reset.

Sorry for giving out a lot of details and going back and forth. Just a means to track my changes and maybe get any feedback or comments. If you see I should reduce, feel free to inform.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

A quick question, is it stupid to run my 5820K at 4.9Ghz (4.8750Mhz) 1.375V as 24/7 overclock?

Will the degration be bad?

Cooled down with a EK xtx 360mm rad, D5 pump w/ res combo and a EK Supremecy Evo.

Or should i be happy with 4.75Ghz 1.320V,

Thank you!


----------



## Vayne4800

Despite being talked about for years, I have yet to see a website or group studying and analyzing CPU degradation with overclocking and heat.

It has been mostly individual experiences which, imo, is not conclusive enough even as a sample size.


----------



## alawadhi3000

[email protected] Realbench stable for 4 hours.

The 1.245V in the pic is the idle voltage, under load its 1.22V.


----------



## devilhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alawadhi3000*
> 
> [email protected] Realbench stable for 4 hours.
> 
> The 1.245V in the pic is the idle voltage, under load its 1.22V.


Heh, 0.025v drop? so it is clearly not Asus motherboard







4 hours? Screen show something begins 2 (so it is 240mins?)







and how many ram did you used? 4gb?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alawadhi3000*
> 
> [email protected] Realbench stable for 4 hours.
> 
> The 1.245V in the pic is the idle voltage, under load its 1.22V.


that's VID not vcore.


----------



## Nizzen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> that's VID not vcore.


..and it's missing 2cores


----------



## Nizzen

error 404


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nizzen*
> 
> ..and it's missing 2cores


----------



## gg141717

After loads of tweaking and testing i would like to share my ram overclock. Bandwidth seems limited by 5930K compared to 5960X so i focused on latency.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gg141717*
> 
> After loads of tweaking and testing i would like to share my ram overclock. Bandwidth seems limited by 5930K compared to 5960X so i focused on latency.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


very nice! pop open turbo vcore to show voltages. got it. In your sig.


----------



## alawadhi3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devilhead*
> 
> Heh, 0.025v drop? so it is clearly not Asus motherboard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4 hours? Screen show something begins 2 (so it is 240mins?)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and how many ram did you used? 4gb?


My resolution is 4K so I use %200 DPI scalling in Windows and that program doesn't play nice with it, anything less than %200 is not usuable for me.

The timer should be 240m and I don't know its set to use how much RAM because I cannot fully see that full line.

In my previous ASUS boards you can choose the LLC level in the BIOS/UEFI, this one might have this enabled by default and yes its an ASUS X99-Deluxe that I got it for $211 on eBay.










Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> that's VID not vcore.


What??








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nizzen*
> 
> ..and it's missing 2cores


























Not bad for a CPU that I bought for $159.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alawadhi3000*
> 
> My resolution is 4K so I use %200 DPI scalling in Windows and that program doesn't play nice with it, anything less than %200 is not usuable for me.
> 
> The timer should be 240m and I don't know its set to use how much RAM because I cannot fully see that full line.
> 
> In my previous ASUS boards you can choose the LLC level in the BIOS/UEFI, this one might have this enabled by default and yes its an ASUS X99-Deluxe that I got it for $211 on eBay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What??*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not bad for a CPU that I bought for $159.


With this architecture and VRM "External" (off die) CPUZ can only report the requested vcore (VID) not vcore. AID64 will read actual voltage. And, LLC modulates vdroop of input voltage not vcore on this platform. Yeah, it's different.








cpuZ is close...
http://www.overclock.net/t/1510001/asus-rampage-v-extreme-owners-thread/4180_20#post_23526082
llc posts:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1510001/asus-rampage-v-extreme-owners-thread/2000_20#post_23088546
http://www.overclock.net/t/1510001/asus-rampage-v-extreme-owners-thread/2020_20#post_23088741
http://www.overclock.net/t/1510001/asus-rampage-v-extreme-owners-thread/2020_20#post_23089414


----------



## alawadhi3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> With this architecture and VRM "External" (off die) CPUZ can only report the requested vcore (VID) not vcore. AID64 will read actual voltage. And, LLC modulates vdroop of input voltage not vcore on this platform. Yeah, it's different.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cpuZ is close...
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1510001/asus-rampage-v-extreme-owners-thread/4180_20#post_23526082
> llc posts:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1510001/asus-rampage-v-extreme-owners-thread/2000_20#post_23088546
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1510001/asus-rampage-v-extreme-owners-thread/2020_20#post_23088741
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1510001/asus-rampage-v-extreme-owners-thread/2020_20#post_23089414


Thanks for the info.

AIDA64 reports 1.232V for for both (Idle and load).


----------



## norcaljason

For those of you that have been trying to work on their OC, I've been able to reach a level I never thought was possible; 4.7ghz...

My chip seemed to be fine at 4.6, but 4.7 seemed to fail no matter what core voltage.

The secret was CPU Input Voltage. Going from 2v to 2.050v was the magic that was missing. I'm stable at 4.7 now.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alawadhi3000*
> 
> Thanks for the info.
> 
> AIDA64 reports 1.232V for for both (Idle and load).


you're welcome.


----------



## Evil Genius Jr

Anybody have a link to a good haswell-e overclocking guide? I'm very familiar with overclocking in general but just picked up a 5820k today.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evil Genius Jr*
> 
> Anybody have a link to a good haswell-e overclocking guide? I'm very familiar with overclocking in general but just picked up a 5820k today.


Raja wrote a pretty solid guide, and should work even if you are not using an ASUS board. Its the 5960x overclocking PDF in the first post of this thread:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1510328/asus-x99-motherboard-series-official-support-thread-north-american-users-only


----------



## Evil Genius Jr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Raja wrote a pretty solid guide, and should work even if you are not using an ASUS board. Its the 5960x overclocking PDF in the first post of this thread:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1510328/asus-x99-motherboard-series-official-support-thread-north-american-users-only


That's perfect thank you! Is 1.3V okay for daily use with reasonable temps (I'm at 65C after an hour of prime95)?


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evil Genius Jr*
> 
> That's perfect thank you! Is 1.3V okay for daily use with reasonable temps (I'm at 65C after an hour of prime95)?


prime95 is not good for 5960x try something less stressful like asus real bench


----------



## Hawk777th

New version of P95 is way to stressful and can cause way to much stress and heat. My 2600K never goes above 55C and ran P95 few days ago and saw 80+ C something is screwy with the new one.


----------



## Evil Genius Jr

Oh okay, thanks for that!


----------



## Hawk777th

Those temps are solid though at 1.3 with P95 haha.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evil Genius Jr*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Raja wrote a pretty solid guide, and should work even if you are not using an ASUS board. Its the 5960x overclocking PDF in the first post of this thread:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1510328/asus-x99-motherboard-series-official-support-thread-north-american-users-only
> 
> 
> 
> That's perfect thank you! Is 1.3V okay for daily use with reasonable temps (I'm at 65C after an hour of prime95)?
Click to expand...

yeah, like Hawk777th said, those temps are great. I have a dedicated 480 and dont see temps that good. Pretty sure my IHS is not flat though.


----------



## Vayne4800

Alright, stock settings passed Realbench Stresstest 8 hours with flying colors. I experimented with 42x100 (4.2Ghz) and 4Ghz cache. Memory to 2666 15-15-15-35-T1, everything else is on auto. Speedstep is disabled. The auto settings gave the CPU a voltage of 1.23V and cache a voltage of 1.2V. I am surprised that the CPU would take such a low voltage! As I never thought I could achieve that before. Anyway, out of curiousity, I let RB Stresstest run for 8 hours. It did well all the way to the last minute in which it failed to halt and froze the machine. Silent_Scone and others here refer this to being an issue with nVidia drivers on x99 platform. So I can call this partially stable for now. Still impressed at my CPU to do 4.2Ghz at only 1.23V. I always struggled before at higher voltages.

Currently, I changed LLC to 7 from auto and ran another 8 hour stresstest. Will feedback with results. Obviously, I immediately noticed that Input voltage went down from 1.875V at LLC auto to 1.825V at LLC7.

Update 1: Stresstest failed indicating that the high LLC at 7 which resulted in a lower Input Voltage is unstable.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vayne4800*
> 
> Alright, stock settings passed Realbench Stresstest 8 hours with flying colors. I experimented with 42x100 (4.2Ghz) and 4Ghz cache. Memory to 2666 15-15-15-35-T1, everything else is on auto. Speedstep is disabled. The auto settings gave the CPU a voltage of 1.23V and cache a voltage of 1.2V. I am surprised that the CPU would take such a low voltage! As I never thought I could achieve that before. Anyway, out of curiousity, I let RB Stresstest run for 8 hours. It did well all the way to the last minute in which it failed to halt and froze the machine. Silent_Scone and others here refer this to being an issue with nVidia drivers on x99 platform. So I can call this partially stable for now. Still impressed at my CPU to do 4.2Ghz at only 1.23V. I always struggled before at higher voltages.
> 
> Currently, I changed LLC to 7 from auto and ran another 8 hour stresstest. Will feedback with results. Obviously, I immediately noticed that Input voltage went down from 1.875V at LLC auto to 1.825V at LLC7.
> 
> Update 1: Stresstest failed indicating that the high LLC at 7 which resulted in a lower Input Voltage is unstable.


raise input voltage rather than raise LLC. vdroop is a good thing.


----------



## Silent Scone

This ^


----------



## Vayne4800

I put LLC back to auto and increased Input Voltage to 1.9V. Will report after the 8 hour stresstest.


----------



## marc0053

Just got myself a new toy this morning








Been lucky so far.
All these were done at standard room ambient of 23C without cold of any sort.

Some results:
http://valid.canardpc.com/mh2vuz


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vayne4800*
> 
> I put LLC back to auto and increased Input Voltage to 1.9V. Will report after the 8 hour stresstest.


LLC auto is 9 I believe. nvm - don't know what MB you are using.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> Just got myself a new toy this morning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Been lucky so far.
> All these were done at standard room ambient of 23C without cold of any sort.
> 
> Some results:
> http://valid.canardpc.com/mh2vuz
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


looks like a super chip!







where'd ya find that one?


----------



## marc0053

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> LLC auto is 9 I believe.
> looks like a super chip!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> where'd ya find that one?


Bought it locally from local buy / sell website


----------



## Jpmboy

nice! i really should bin a 5960x or 2..


----------



## Blameless

Getting unconditional stability out of my 5820k at much above 4.1GHz on air is proving to be tricky.

Higher load AVX2/FAM3 tests seem to demand much more input voltage than I was expecting. Makes sense really...the IVR probably handles the higher voltage more gracefully than the enormous current draw at lower Vinput.

Right now I'm running Prime95 28.5 Large FFTs at 4.2GHz core/3.5GHz uncore, 1.94v (set) input with LLC3 (1-5 on this board, 3 is the highest setting that has any real droop), resulting in about 1.9v maximum load input voltage. Vcore is at 1.217v, ring 0.975v, VTT/IO 1.05v, and VCCSA has a +0.005v offset (this board does not list absolute VCCSA anywhere and the offset defaults to +0.1). Can't even measure VCCSA directly because it's wholly internal to the CPU. I'm guessing it's in the ballpark of 0.9 to 1v, but have no way to know for sure.

I think I'll eventually get 4.2GHz as stable as conceivably possible around 1.225 vcore. Heat is definitely going to prevent me from pushing further.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> Getting unconditional stability out of my 5820k at much above 4.1GHz on air is proving to be tricky.
> 
> Higher load AVX2/FAM3 tests seem to demand much more input voltage than I was expecting. Makes sense really...the IVR probably handles the higher voltage more gracefully than the enormous current draw at lower Vinput.
> 
> Right now I'm running Prime95 28.5 Large FFTs at 4.2GHz core/3.5GHz uncore, 1.94v (set) input with LLC3 (1-5 on this board, 3 is the highest setting that has any real droop), resulting in about 1.9v maximum load input voltage. Vcore is at 1.217v, ring 0.975v, VTT/IO 1.05v, and VCCSA has a +0.005v offset (this board does not list absolute VCCSA anywhere and the offset defaults to +0.1). Can't even measure VCCSA directly because it's wholly internal to the CPU. I'm guessing it's in the ballpark of 0.9 to 1v, but have no way to know for sure.
> 
> I think I'll eventually get 4.2GHz as stable as conceivably possible around 1.225 vcore. Heat is definitely going to prevent me from pushing further.


that's not unconditional... the condition is avx2/fam3.


----------



## Silent Scone

Painful to read people still use these suites when it's spelt out to them.


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> that's not unconditional... the condition is avx2/fam3.


Unconditional stability implies that anything that can conceivably executed on the part will pass. If you give me a system, and there exists any non-critically bugged software that it cannot execute for an arbitrarily long period of time, it is not unconditionally stable.

This system is already stable in everything I can get my hands on, and every combination I've tried, other than Prime95 Large FFTs.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Painful to read people still use these suites when it's spelt out to them.


Not as painful as so many people spelling things so wrong.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Painful to read people still use these suites when it's spelt out to them.


smoke 'em if you got 'em.









but - you gotta stress commensurate with the intended use. If a 100% cpu load with avx/fam3 is the intended use, you gotta do it (should really get an E-class cpu tho). It does seemed to be missed that such testing not only is a thermal management challenge for HW-E, but really only provides a measure of stability for that instruction set and hammered architecture. It's looking for stability under the avx lamppost, tells you little else. what seems to trip up any processor logic more realistically is not repetition of the same instruction set - it's really opposite to that IMO.


----------



## Blameless

This system is going to be my new primary system which means it needs to be able to do whatever I need it to do whenever I need to do it for as long as I need it done...and it needs to do so without producing errors or corrupting data.

It's going to be called upon to transcode a lot of video, virtualize a half dozen systems, sequence DNA with ARB (as a back up for my wife's system, when necessary), and run a variety of distributed computing projects, in addition to all my other general purpose tasks (gaming, watching video, etc).

This is possible to do with an OCed system. There is a convergence of settings and clocks that will provide stability indistinguishable from stock, that is at much higher than stock performance, and I am going to find it.

I'm not going to be at clock speeds anywhere near as high as a pure bencher or gamer would get, but my stability needs are greater. If I have to settle for a 25% OC rather than a 35% OC, so be it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> but - you gotta stress commensurate with the intended use.


I want to be reasonably certain of no issues under real, demanding, workloads that may last 30-90 days at a stretch. The only way to be fairly certain I won't run into avoidable problems during such use is for me to use the absolute most demanding testes possible in the absolute worst conditions the system is ever likely to see (30-35C ambient)...unless of course I want to spend months stress testing, which I do not.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> smoke 'em if you got 'em.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but - you gotta stress commensurate with the intended use. If a 100% cpu load with avx/fam3 is the intended use, you gotta do it (should really get an E-class cpu tho). It does seemed to be missed that such testing not only is a thermal management challenge for HW-E, but really only provides a measure of stability for that instruction set and hammered architecture. It's looking for stability under the avx lamppost, tells you little else. what seems to trip up any processor logic more realistically is not repetition of the same instruction set - it's really opposite to that IMO.


Very little things stress AVX 2.0 that much. I was reading that MRI machines take advantage of it, and a few other high end imagery techniques not found in the home. The fact that it _does_ throttle in these load situations on E CPUs should be a huge a hazard marked alarm bell that you don't really want to be putting that kind of load on the consumer platform. As you say though, each to their own







.

I've not run intensive FPU tests on my platform since September, and have done a big amount of encoding, gaming and huge SQL queries that have ran for hours without a single problem. If an electronics engineer goes out of his way to say "you don't really want to be running that", then I'll take full notice


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> This system is going to be my new primary system which means it needs to be able to do whatever I need it to do whenever I need to do it for as long as I need it done...and it needs to do so without producing errors or corrupting data.
> 
> It's going to be called upon to transcode a lot of video, virtualize a half dozen systems, sequence DNA with ARB (as a back up for my wife's system, when necessary), and run a variety of distributed computing projects, in addition to all my other general purpose tasks (gaming, watching video, etc).
> 
> This is possible to do with an OCed system. There is a convergence of settings and clocks that will provide stability indistinguishable from stock, that is at much higher than stock performance, and I am going to find it.
> 
> I'm not going to be at clock speeds anywhere near as high as a pure bencher or gamer would get, but my stability needs are greater. If I have to settle for a 25% OC rather than a 35% OC, so be it.
> I want to be reasonably certain of no issues under real, demanding, workloads that may last 30-90 days at a stretch. The only way to be fairly certain I won't run into avoidable problems during such use is for me to use the absolute most demanding testes possible in the absolute worst conditions the system is ever likely to see (30-35C ambient)...unless of course *I want to spend months stress testing*, which I do not.


lol -
That's one of the documented issues with p95 - the length of time to uncover latent instability is unknown simply due to the nature of the challenge. Since p95 is limited in it's instruction set, it's ability to provide sufficient scope of architecture challenge is well, limited. We tend to equate the ability to generate heat or the requirement for large current draw, with robustness of the logic stress challenge, and I'm sure you know this is not necessarily true. More times than not, a partial load with many different instruction sets in the execution stack (and across threads) trips these processors up faster than repetitive, high current problems of the same nature.

Even "stock" is not a "validated stability or validated data fidelity" according to CFR21part 11 (at the extreme of "unconditional stability" in the US at least) There's no clear answer and no single stressor that can cover the bases you describe. Best way... is to "practice as to are going to play".


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> The fact that it _does_ throttle in these load situations on E CPUs should be a huge a hazard marked alarm bell that you don't really want to be putting that kind of load on the consumer platform.


They throttle to stay within specified power constraints. Judging from your OC, you don't give a damn about specified power constraints any more than I do.

As for the consumer platform, there is zero manufacturing difference, and probably only minor validation differences, between consumer and professional parts. Someone's Xeon E5-2667 v3 may very well have been cut from the same waffer as my 5820k. Indeed, my 5820k might only be a 5820k, and not an E5-2667 v3 for reasons that are purely arbitrary or random.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> If an electronics engineer goes out of his way to say "you don't really want to be running that", then I'll take full notice


The same engineer would likely say the same thing about any use that put 50-100% more than design current through a part. AVX workloads are only single singled out because they will draw a lot more current from the chip, all other things being equal.

I am taking this into account by running lower clock speeds than I normally would in the absence of such tests and an AVX2 stress test within the limits of my cooling capabilities is not any more likely to cause trouble than a non AVX test only constrained by the same limitations.

220w is 220w. Doesn't matter much if I hit it at 4.2GHz or 4.6GHz. Same current is going through the iVR, and the same current is going to the cores at the same voltage as it would be if I were hitting the same temps with the same volts at a higher clock in a less strenuous test.

Indeed, my part may well experience less total stress over a given period of time because I need those most stressful of AVX2/FMA3 tests to come anywhere near reaching the limits I have set, while someone who has used less strenuous tests, more reflective of their actual use, will be stressing their part much harder more often.


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I'm sure you know this is not necessarily true.


Indeed I do. Doesn't mean high current draw tests don't have a place.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> There's no clear answer and no single stressor that can cover the bases you describe.


I don't use any single stressor. I use a lot of tests, alone, and in many different combinations.

Any failure, anywhere, is a problem that needs to be resolved.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Best way... is to "practice as to are going to play".


I don't agree. I have tests that can reveal problems much faster than the applications I intend to run. That's the point of stress testing..to find and fix problems.

Of course I do run these programs to make sure they work, but almost never do I find an error with one of them that a more demanding test combination would not have found much more quickly.

I start with LinX (and the newest IMKLs) and Prime95 because these tests are, in my experience, most likely to fail soonest on unstable systems. If I can pass them, I then work my way down through other test.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Even "stock" is not a "validated stability or validated data fidelity"


I know, which is why I OC everything, even mission critical systems.

If I'm going to validate the system the same way, and hold it to the same standards regardless, I may as well get all the performance I can out of it, as it's going to take about the same amount of time either way.

Still, there are few properly configured stock setups that will fail any of these tests any more often than can be explained by soft error caused by cosmic rays or radioactive decay. Intel generally leaves an enormous amount of headroom.


----------



## Jpmboy

let us know where your stability tops out with _unconditional_ as the metric vs say.. IBT or linX (which ever linpac you prefer) + 5 laps of memtest pro + a few hours of aid64 cache (only) if you do any those in your "regiment". It will be quite informative.

more times than not we stress these systems more than the software we used was QC'ed.


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> let us know where your stability tops out with _unconditional_ as the metric vs say.. IBT or linX (which ever linpac you prefer) + 5 laps of memtest pro + a few hours of aid64 cache (only) if you do any those in your "regiment". It will be quite informative.


This is my first Haswell-E setup and while it's proving to be a very educational experience, it definitely has a learning curve. It's taken most of a week to really get the ins and out of what all the voltages do and how they play with each other. I probably won't settle on a final OC till this weekend as I have at least a few more days of testing before I'm as confident with it's stability as I'd like to be.

Setup will already run LinX 0.6.5 (with IMKL 11.2.2.010) for 500 iterations (tested twice) without error, and the memory OC has already been through 10000% on eighteen instances of HCI Memtest (slightly older free version without the naging prompts).

Right now, it's Prime95 in-place FFTs of 128k, 144k, and 168k that seem to be reliably failing (124 BSODs after 3-5 hours mostly). I'm pretty sure my input, ring, and SA voltages are solid, so it's likely only a matter of vcore to stabilize these tests.

Final combined test will probably be 24 hours of random filling a six HDDs (four on the SATA ports, two on USB 3.0), random reading my PCI-E 2x M.2 SSD, and looping Unigine Valley or Crysis bench, while running six threads of LinX and watching a Battlestar Galactica marathon streamed over my network as I drink poisonous quantities of iced tea and sweat my balls off in a 90F room. After that I'll probably take a nap, then I'll play and stream (7 megabit, 1440p, medium preset, using an AVX2 x264 build) Elite: Dangerous for 20 hours straight to catch up on all the time I've missed setting up my new system.

AIDA64 is in my regiment as well, but I haven't gotten to it yet.

For academic purposes, I'll check what clocks ADIA64, realbench, and the x264 stress test v2 will reliably pass at. I'm going to guess 250-300MHz higher than the mostly unconditionally stable tests, but we'll see.

On a semi-related note, I've seen more BSOD in the last week than I have in the last two years. My M.2 SSD which I installed brand new about five days ago has almost 300 unsafe shutdowns on it and 500 power cycles. Oh well, that's what 14 hours a day of tinkering does.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> more times than not we stress these systems more than the software we used was QC'ed.


I'm sure that's the case for some of them, though I do have fairly high confidence in Prime95 28.5 and Intel's LINPACK binaries. The former is a big distributed computing project that rarely has serious issues in it's stable releases (and the current stable release has been out for quite a while), while Intel's MKLs are standardized benchmarks that see pretty wide distribution. And of course, if I find the program failing regardless of clocks, across several systems, I'd know it was the program and not the hardware.


----------



## Vayne4800

Alright! Been a while since I had some good news. Realbench Stresstest passed at 8 hours without issues. So this is with 42x100, 4Ghz Cache, 2666Mhz 15-15-15-35-T1, 1.24V VCore, 1.2V Cache, 1.9V Input Voltage, everything else auto, SVIDs Disabled and Speedstep disabled. Rest is default.

Will do an HCI Memtest while I am at work to insure things are going fine. Then maybe try to push for 4.3Ghz.

Edit: So if I understand this right, having the manufacturer default of 15-15-15-35 will force the system to run at 15-15-15-45? And that at stock settings, this can work but when overclocking the RAM, it is advised to set the correct number to improve chances of passing HCI memtest?

So:

- 15-15-15-35 @2666Mhz (Stock) = Will Pass Memtest
- 15-15-15-45 @2666Mhz = Will Pass Memtest and will give exact result as tRAS 35
- 15-15-15-35 @3000Mhz = Will Fail Memtest
- 15-15-15-45 @3000Mhz = Will Pass memtest

Am I understanding this right?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> They throttle to stay within specified power constraints. Judging from your OC, you don't give a damn about specified power constraints any more than I do.
> 
> As for the consumer platform, there is zero manufacturing difference, and probably only minor validation differences, between consumer and professional parts. Someone's Xeon E5-2667 v3 may very well have been cut from the same waffer as my 5820k. Indeed, my 5820k might only be a 5820k, and not an E5-2667 v3 for reasons that are purely arbitrary or random.
> The same engineer would likely say the same thing about any use that put 50-100% more than design current through a part. AVX workloads are only single singled out because they will draw a lot more current from the chip, all other things being equal.
> 
> I am taking this into account by running lower clock speeds than I normally would in the absence of such tests and an AVX2 stress test within the limits of my cooling capabilities is not any more likely to cause trouble than a non AVX test only constrained by the same limitations.
> 
> 220w is 220w. Doesn't matter much if I hit it at 4.2GHz or 4.6GHz. Same current is going through the iVR, and the same current is going to the cores at the same voltage as it would be if I were hitting the same temps with the same volts at a higher clock in a less strenuous test.
> 
> Indeed, my part may well experience less total stress over a given period of time because I need those most stressful of AVX2/FMA3 tests to come anywhere near reaching the limits I have set, while someone who has used less strenuous tests, more reflective of their actual use, will be stressing their part much harder more often.


You're limiting your overclock for no good reason IMO. It takes years for these routines to even make it into application, let alone with these synthetic levels of load.

I would take the fact that a E5-2667 will throttle at stock frequency to accommodate, that running these tests without throttle at overclocked frequencies where power draw is proportionate to the frequency may be ill advisable for long periods of time where the current is constant.

But you've got your own routine set in stone so there isn't any point continuing the discussion.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> This is my first Haswell-E setup and while it's proving to be a very educational experience, it definitely has a learning curve. It's taken most of a week to really get the ins and out of what all the voltages do and how they play with each other. I probably won't settle on a final OC till this weekend as I have at least a few more days of testing before I'm as confident with it's stability as I'd like to be.
> 
> Setup will already run LinX 0.6.5 (with IMKL 11.2.2.010) for 500 iterations (tested twice) without error, and the memory OC has already been through 10000% on eighteen instances of HCI Memtest (slightly older free version without the naging prompts).
> 
> Right now, it's Prime95 in-place FFTs of 128k, 144k, and 168k that seem to be reliably failing (124 BSODs after 3-5 hours mostly). I'm pretty sure my input, ring, and SA voltages are solid, so it's likely only a matter of vcore to stabilize these tests.
> 
> Final combined test will probably be 24 hours of random filling a six HDDs (four on the SATA ports, two on USB 3.0), random reading my PCI-E 2x M.2 SSD, and looping Unigine Valley or Crysis bench, while running six threads of LinX and watching a Battlestar Galactica marathon streamed over my network as I drink poisonous quantities of iced tea and sweat my balls off in a 90F room. After that I'll probably take a nap, then I'll play and stream (7 megabit, 1440p, medium preset, using an AVX2 x264 build) Elite: Dangerous for 20 hours straight to catch up on all the time I've missed setting up my new system.
> 
> AIDA64 is in my regiment as well, but I haven't gotten to it yet.
> 
> For academic purposes, I'll check what clocks ADIA64, realbench, and the x264 stress test v2 will reliably pass at. I'm going to guess 250-300MHz higher than the mostly unconditionally stable tests, but we'll see.
> 
> On a semi-related note, I've seen more BSOD in the last week than I have in the last two years. My M.2 SSD which I installed brand new about five days ago has almost 300 unsafe shutdowns on it and 500 power cycles. Oh well, that's what 14 hours a day of tinkering does.
> 
> 
> I'm sure that's the case for some of them, though I do have fairly high confidence in Prime95 28.5 and Intel's LINPACK binaries. The former is a big distributed computing project that rarely has serious issues in it's stable releases (and the current stable release has been out for quite a while), while Intel's MKLs are standardized benchmarks that see pretty wide distribution. And of course, if I find the program failing regardless of clocks, across several systems, I'd know it was the program and not the hardware.


I was thinking of the "productivity" apps we stress test for, not with.


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vayne4800*
> 
> Alright! Been a while since I had some good news. Realbench Stresstest passed at 8 hours without issues. So this is with 42x100, 4Ghz Cache, 2666Mhz 15-15-15-35-T1, 1.24V VCore, 1.2V Cache, 1.9V Input Voltage, everything else auto, SVIDs Disabled and Speedstep disabled. Rest is default.
> 
> Will do an HCI Memtest while I am at work to insure things are going fine. Then maybe try to push for 4.3Ghz.
> 
> Edit: So if I understand this right, having the manufacturer default of 15-15-15-35 will force the system to run at 15-15-15-45? And that at stock settings, this can work but when overclocking the RAM, it is advised to set the correct number to improve chances of passing HCI memtest?
> 
> So:
> 
> - 15-15-15-35 @2666Mhz (Stock) = Will Pass Memtest
> - 15-15-15-45 @2666Mhz = Will Pass Memtest and will give exact result as tRAS 35
> - 15-15-15-35 @3000Mhz = Will Fail Memtest
> - 15-15-15-45 @3000Mhz = Will Pass memtest
> 
> Am I understanding this right?


What kit are you using, ram wise, and voltages. ??


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vayne4800*
> 
> Alright! Been a while since I had some good news. Realbench Stresstest passed at 8 hours without issues. So this is with 42x100, 4Ghz Cache, 2666Mhz 15-15-15-35-T1, 1.24V VCore, 1.2V Cache, 1.9V Input Voltage, everything else auto, SVIDs Disabled and Speedstep disabled. Rest is default.
> 
> Will do an HCI Memtest while I am at work to insure things are going fine. Then maybe try to push for 4.3Ghz.
> 
> Edit: So if I understand this right, having the manufacturer default of 15-15-15-35 will force the system to run at 15-15-15-45? And that at stock settings, this can work but when overclocking the RAM, it is advised to set the correct number to improve chances of passing HCI memtest?
> 
> So:
> 
> - 15-15-15-35 @2666Mhz (Stock) = Will Pass Memtest
> - 15-15-15-45 @2666Mhz = Will Pass Memtest and will give exact result as tRAS 35
> - 15-15-15-35 @3000Mhz = Will Fail Memtest
> - 15-15-15-45 @3000Mhz = Will Pass memtest
> 
> Am I understanding this right?


well, no.. since the chipset subs in a valid value for tRAS, 15-15-15-35 can pass. But you won;t actually know the value of tRAS it passed at. it's more an issue of performance than stability.


----------



## Vayne4800

Ok, first of all, PC crashed with a black screen while running memtest @ 2666Mhz 15-15-15-35-T1 1.2V. I restared PC and showed me that windows crashed with the following error:

BCCode: c5
BCP1: 0000000200000001
BCP2: 0000000000000002
BCP3: 0000000000000000
BCP4: FFFFF800034029BC
OS Version: 6_1_7601
Service Pack: 1_0
Product: 256_1

And attached is the DMP file. Note that I used to get this c5 error as the most frequent error during my overclocking experience with this PC.

021815-12682-01.zip 30k .zip file


Please help!

Also, my ram is Gskill 2666Mhz 15-15-15-35-T2 16GB Hynix kit @ 1.2V.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vayne4800*
> 
> Ok, first of all, PC crashed with a black screen while running memtest @ 2666Mhz 15-15-15-35-T1 1.2V. I restared PC and showed me that windows crashed with the following error:
> 
> BCCode: c5
> BCP1: 0000000200000001
> BCP2: 0000000000000002
> BCP3: 0000000000000000
> BCP4: FFFFF800034029BC
> OS Version: 6_1_7601
> Service Pack: 1_0
> Product: 256_1
> 
> And attached is the DMP file. Note that I used to get this c5 error as the most frequent error during my overclocking experience with this PC.
> 
> 021815-12682-01.zip 30k .zip file
> 
> 
> Please help!
> 
> Also, my ram is Gskill 2666Mhz 15-15-15-35-T2 16GB Hynix kit @ 1.2V.


Hardware error... aka, v-bad OC assuming everything is inserted correctly. please fill out rigbuilder (top right of every page) and add your rig to your sig (instructions in mine).
A black out like that is usually ram. can you post some bios screen shots?


----------



## moorhen2

Cache voltage looks a bit low for 4ghz. ??


----------



## Vayne4800

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Hardware error... aka, v-bad OC assuming everything is inserted correctly. please fill out rigbuilder (top right of every page) and add your rig to your sig (instructions in mine).
> A black out like that is usually ram. can you post some bios screen shots?


Done and Done. Well, I can add some screenshots but as you can see from my couple last slides, those are exactly what I changed. The changes were done right after a CMOS clear. Also, after rebooting, I got another BSOD with error code "A". I upped both Vcore to 1.245V and Cache Voltage to 1.21V. Returned all ram timings to auto (so default of 15-15-15-35-T2) while still maintaining a ram speed of 2666Mhz. Everything else is as it was in last couple of posts today.

Kinda very strange that I pass Realbench Stresstest only to crash at both HCI Memtest and normal browsing.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moorhen2*
> 
> Cache voltage looks a bit low for 4ghz. ??


I have done previous OC attempts and one of them was Cache at 4GHz with only 1.21V and it had no issue running AIDA64 Cache test for eight hours. Not implying to rule it out though.


----------



## Silent Scone

I would concur that you should be ok if you are able to run AIDA cache for 8 hours that the system cache should be stable. But anything is possible


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vayne4800*
> 
> Done and Done. Well, I can add some screenshots but as you can see from my couple last slides, those are exactly what I changed. The changes were done right after a CMOS clear. Also, after rebooting, I got another BSOD with error code "A". I upped both Vcore to 1.245V and Cache Voltage to 1.21V. Returned all ram timings to auto (so default of 15-15-15-35-T2) while still maintaining a ram speed of 2666Mhz. Everything else is as it was in last couple of posts today.
> 
> Kinda very strange that I pass Realbench Stresstest only to crash at both HCI Memtest and normal browsing.
> I have done previous OC attempts and one of them was Cache at 4GHz with only 1.21V and it had no issue running AIDA64 Cache test for eight hours. Not implying to rule it out though.


I haven't scrolled back to look for your post with bios screenshots, if that's what you mean? basically if you post to bios with a formatted USB stick in any slot. hit F12 on every bios page (scroll where needed). the scrnshts will be on the key. in windows, select all, right-click, "Send to" > compressed zip folder. post them here. it's the best ay that we can help. otherwise it's like a 20 questions game.


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> It takes years for these routines to even make it into application, let alone with these synthetic levels of load.


I already run applications that take advantage of AVX2/FMA3. Hell, even my streaming software (OBS) uses a build of x264 that sees a fair boost from these instructions.

Also, I've been a member of GIMPs since the Pentium III days, and Prime95 is their distributed computing project, which I have run for that purpose longer that I've used it as a stress test. It's nearly as demanding doing what it was originally designed to do (find really big prime numbers) as it's stress test function can be.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I would take the fact that a E5-2667 will throttle at stock frequency to accommodate, that running these tests without throttle at overclocked frequencies where power draw is proportionate to the frequency may be ill advisable for long periods of time where the current is constant.


Running over the TDP or outside of official specification is ill advised. This is blatantly obvious. I still have Gulftowns with 130w TDP that have thousands of hours of use while pulling 200w+ that still work fine.

Intel (or whoever) sets specifications, and we overclockers take advantage of the margins intrinsic to mass produced components. We set our own limits, and many of us use superior power delivery and cooling systems to milk even more out parts than they would otherwise have available.

I am not pushing any more power, or achieving temps beyond what I would otherwise reach, if I moved my stability goal post. A Prime95 run that gets my part to 85C and causes the CPU to draw 200w of power at 4.1GHz/1.25v is no more dangerous than an AIDA64 test that gets the CPU to 85C and causes the CPU to draw 200w of power at 4.5GHz/1.25v. I'm just accepting a ~9% lower clock speed to ensure I can complete the former without undue risk of killing my part. And as I mentioned before, in any less demanding task, rate of wear will be lower at the former settings. Overall average processor life span will be longer because I'm setting my limits around absolute peak load, rather than typical peak load.

You may think this is unnecessary. I do not, I simply have a different goal in mind.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vayne4800*
> 
> So:
> 
> - 15-15-15-35 @2666Mhz (Stock) = Will Pass Memtest
> - 15-15-15-45 @2666Mhz = Will Pass Memtest and will give exact result as tRAS 35
> - 15-15-15-35 @3000Mhz = Will Fail Memtest
> - 15-15-15-45 @3000Mhz = Will Pass memtest
> 
> Am I understanding this right?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> well, no.. since the chipset subs in a valid value for tRAS, 15-15-15-35 can pass. But you won;t actually know the value of tRAS it passed at. it's more an issue of performance than stability.


tRAS can influence both performance and stability, but it's subtle.

Anyway, DDR4 and DDR3 are still similar enough that explanations of how timings interact are largely cross compatible.

Some things that may be useful:

http://www.anandtech.com/show/3851/everything-you-always-wanted-to-know-about-sdram-memory-but-were-afraid-to-ask/5

http://www.synopsys.com/Company/Publications/DWTB/Pages/dwtb-ddr4-bank-groups-2013Q2.aspx

http://www.anandtech.com/show/6372/memory-performance-16gb-ddr31333-to-ddr32400-on-ivy-bridge-igp-with-gskill

Minimum useful tRAS is probably CAS+tBURST but this will generally result in less performance for everything other than a page hit that only transfers a single burst. Burst chopping will need to open the tRAS window again, which could result in a total tRAS much longer than idea. Also, any other type of page access other than a hit will automatically need multiple tRAS windows, and this will almost certainly be a performance hit, unless multiple windows add up to exactly the number of cycles needed based on the operation being done and the sum of all the timings that operation involves.

Now there have always been exceptions. For example, I had a few Athlon 64/Opteron setups that when paired with Winbond UTT were happy to run a tRAS of 1, which means the tRAS windows was always exactly as long as it needed to be, never more, never less, which was pretty neat and helped memory performance. However, this sort of thing is rare in modern setups, and most won't let you set tRAS low enough to be universally faster than a more 'normal' setting, plus you introduce more potential for instability.

In general, I try to keep my tRAS = CAS + tRCD + tRTP or higher, and it's often wise to have it be a little longer to account for DDR4's tCCD_L.

There is no one correct tRAS setting, and no formula can give you one unless you can somehow perfectly predict how the memory is going to be accessed. However, you can tune to an overall optimal range.


----------



## Jpmboy

"tRAS is the minimum time the row should be active. The row needs to be active for the entire duration it takes to perform tRCD, CAS and tRTP. Any lower and the chipset has to apply the minimum value arbitrarily - there may be an additional penalty for the collision as well. So while it may look nice in screenshots to set tRAS to some low value (below the min threshold) in reality it is not helping and may be worse than setting the correct minimum value instead on relying on the IMC to correct the timing issue". - _Raja_

the issue for me is that we cannot "interrogate" the value substituted, not tuning - I'll do that - thank you.







. Every ram timing program I've tried just returns what I entered into bios. just as an fyi, I've set the kit I'm using to 3333c16-17-18-43-1t and also down to ras 20... ras 20 was stable but copy speed is consistently reduced. had no reproducible benefit on pi32M either.
At least for the kit I have, cas+rcd+rtp is working great and I can't find a benefit running ras lower.


----------



## Silent Scone




----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*


yeah, it's a pretty pointless discussion.


----------



## Blameless

I'm not convinced Raja's statement is correct. A lot of memory accesses don't don't even use all three primary timings within the RAS window.

I've definitely been able to find situations where tRAS settings below CAS+tRCD+tRP were beneficial with earlier DDR standards. Still, it may be worth a detailed examination of tRAS when it comes to DDR4.

It may also be worth noting that most of the SPD (not XMP, but JEDEC SPD) profiles in most of my DDR3 (none of which is "enthusiast" memory) and my sole DDR4 kit, set tRAS to CAS+tRCD+tRTP and not CAS+tRCD+tRP.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> At least for the kit I have, cas+rcd+rtp is working great and I can't find a benefit running ras lower.


Is your tRtP significantly lower than your primary timings?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yeah, it's a pretty pointless discussion.


i find it quite interesting


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> I'm not convinced Raja's statement is correct. A lot of memory accesses don't don't even use all three primary timings within the RAS window.
> 
> I've definitely been able to find situations where tRAS settings below CAS+tRCD+tRP were beneficial with earlier DDR standards. Still, it may be worth a detailed examination of tRAS when it comes to DDR4.
> 
> It may also be worth noting that most of the SPD (not XMP, but JEDEC SPD) profiles in most of my DDR3 (none of which is "enthusiast" memory) and my sole DDR4 kit, set tRAS to CAS+tRCD+tRTP and not CAS+tRCD+tRP.
> Is your tRtP significantly lower than your primary timings?


https://www.skhynix.com/inc/pdfDownload.jsp?path=/datasheet/Timing_Device/DDR4_Device_operation_Timing_diagram_computing.pdf

See 2.24.3 - tRAS MIN is stipulated at T7 AFTER tRTP

The minimum external Read command to Precharge command spacing to the same bank is equal to AL + tRTP with tRTP being the
Internal Read Command to Precharge Command Delay. Note that the minimum ACT to PRE timing, tRAS, must be satisfied as well.
The minimum value for the Internal Read Command to Precharge Command Delay is given by tRTP.min, A new bank active command
may be issued to the same bank if the following two conditions are satisfied simultaneously:
1. The minimum RAS precharge time (tRP.MIN) has been satisfied from the clock at which the precharge begins.
2. The minimum RAS cycle time (tRC.MIN) from the previous bank activation has been satisfied.

*NOTE :
1. BL = 8, RL = 11(CL = 11 , AL = 0 ), Preamble = 2tCK, tRTP = 6, tRP = 11
2. DOUT n = data-out from column n.
3. DES commands are shown for ease of illustration; other commands may be valid at these times.
4. The example assumes tRAS. MIN is satisfied at Precharge command time(T7) and that tRC. MIN is satisfied at the next Active command time(T18).
5. CA Parity = Disable, CS to CA Latency = Disable, Read DBI = Disable*


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> I'm not convinced Raja's statement is correct. A lot of memory accesses don't don't even use all three primary timings within the RAS window.
> 
> I've definitely been able to find situations where tRAS settings below CAS+tRCD+tRP were beneficial with earlier DDR standards. Still, it may be worth a detailed examination of tRAS when it comes to DDR4.
> 
> It may also be worth noting that most of the SPD (not XMP, but JEDEC SPD) profiles in most of my DDR3 (none of which is "enthusiast" memory) and my sole DDR4 kit, set tRAS to CAS+tRCD+tRTP and not CAS+tRCD+tRP.
> Is your tRtP significantly lower than your primary timings?


for 3333 cas 16, tRTP 10, RRD 5 FAW 26. for 3000c14 and 3200c14 tRTP 10. RRD 4 FAW 20 and 21 resp.

here's a fun read:

JESD79-4.pdf 3864k .pdf file

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> i find it quite interesting


yeah, popcorn and bon-bons interesting.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> I'm not convinced Raja's statement is correct. A lot of memory accesses don't don't even use all three primary timings within the RAS window.
> ?


tRAS min is the sum of CAS+tRCD+tRTP. This ensures that any page close following an ACT does not send a page close (Precharge) request before the DQ lines have stopped toggling. Any transaction to an already open page will fall outside tRAS min, because the tRCD, CAS and at least one burst will already have elapsed (the subsequent read needs to satisfy CAS+tRTP before Precharge). Of course one could max out tRAS and then the chipset would wait for the left over cycles to complete before sending the Precharge request.

Would not make too much out of this as Intel's architectures are pretty good at ensuring page hits - yes, even better than when the Anandtech article was written


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> https://www.skhynix.com/inc/pdfDownload.jsp?path=/datasheet/Timing_Device/DDR4_Device_operation_Timing_diagram_computing.pdf
> 
> See 2.24.3 - tRAS MIN is stipulated at T7 AFTER tRTP


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> for 3333 cas 16, tRTP 10, RRD 5 FAW 26. for 3000c14 and 3200c14 tRTP 10. RRD 4 FAW 20 and 21 resp.
> 
> here's a fun read:
> 
> JESD79-4.pdf 3864k .pdf file


Nothing in either of these document comes close to saying tRAS MIN is equal to CAS+tRCD+tRP.

Indeed both documents have multiple examples of tRAS_MIN at different JEDEC specified speed bins. Take a look at page 177-180 in the first document and 171-174 in the second document. Every single TRAS_MIN figure is well below CAS+tRCD+tRP.

On page 174 in the second document tRAS MIN for DDR4-2400 15-15-15 is listed as 35ns, which is only 28 cycles. So yeah you just linked me to something that says 15-15-15-28 timings are acceptable specification. This is even lower than CAS+tBURST. The timings listed by Hynix are even crazier; 18-18-18-26 is spec (35ns * 0.8ns bus clock cycle time for 1200MHz/2400MT/s memory = 25.6, rounded up to 26).

Not that any of this is particularly as the the rated timing values of the ICs are neither hard limits, nor do they necessarily dictate what any given memory controller is capable of setting. For example, tFAW on DDR3 was never supposed to be able to be below four times tRRD. I ran my 8x4GiB DDR3-1866 setup at a tRRD of 4, and a tFAW of only 5 (11 cycles lower than in JEDEC or Intel's whitepapers). It was both stable and produced small, but consistently better, results in archival performance tests. In short, it worked and it worked fine, despite all official material saying it was either impossible or really should not be done.

Haswell-E's IMC will definitely accept timings that are outside JEDEC or IC maker specs.

I don't know if it's enforcing a minimum tRAS yet, but I doubt it, and I know it's not forcing CAS+tRCD+tRP.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> Nothing in either of these document comes close to saying tRAS MIN is equal to CAS+tRCD+tRP.
> 
> I don't know if it's enforcing a minimum tRAS yet, but I doubt it, and I know it's not forcing CAS+tRCD+tRP.


tRTP NOT tRP.

tRTP is the read to precharge delay

tRP is the time it takes to perform Precharge.

The example SilentScone shows at 2.24.3 shows the Precharge cannot be sent before tRAS min which is at CAS+tTRTP (a read request to an already open page). In this situation the chipset will issue an Auto Precharge as the next transaction is an ACT. At this point CAS+tRCD+tRTP will also have been satisfied for obvious reasons.

Take a bit of time to mull this over - it will make sense









Anyway, I'm getting back to decorating - carry on gents.


----------



## Blameless

Thanks for the clarification Raja.

It looks like Jpmboy had you quoted correctly originally and that I read his later statement of "cas+trcd+trp" and attributed it to you. None of us caught this before you. My apologies for the confusion.

But yes, I've been using CAS+tRCD+tRTP as my working minimum for tRAS (for the reasons I presented above), and this figure is much lower than CAS+tRCD+tRP because my tRP is 12 and my tRTP is 4.


----------



## [email protected]

Glad you got it worked out. Nice to see you guys figuring stuff out and running with it. Makes what we do worthwhile


----------



## Jpmboy

all due to a typo. nah, really?

Raja - thanks for the informed explanation (again).


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all due to a typo. nah, really?


That missing "t" makes all the difference in a world riddled with acronyms!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> That missing "t" makes all the difference in a world riddled with acronyms!


I'm a jaded cynic regarding acronyms.


----------



## moorhen2

If your into Ram Overclocking, this is worth a look, if you haven't already.

http://overclocking.guide/x99-ddr4-memory-overclocking-guide/


----------



## Silent Scone

Blimey, he's certainly giving people a lot of work there. That guide definitely isn't for everyone. I would much rather take my chances with off the shelf kits than mix sticks, unless one is doing so with the soul intent of flash benching. A lot of juicing there too


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Blimey, he's certainly giving people a lot of work there. That guide definitely isn't for everyone. I would much rather take my chances with off the shelf kits than mix sticks, unless one is doing so with the soul intent of flash benching. A lot of juicing there too


Yes, it's not for the average man in the street that's for sure, but interesting none the less.

I must admit to becoming addicted to Memory tweaking, why I don't know, but it is fun, or more of an obsession, lol









3212mhz 15-16-16-35 1T @1.44v.

http://s572.photobucket.com/user/moorhen2/media/Capture252525.png.html


----------



## schmak01

Alrighty, found this group and am excited, some folks to party with.

Quick question, I have mine running at 4.2 stable, low voltage <1.20v with the BCLK at 125 since my XMP2 profile for 3000Mhz requires it. It runs cool, its stable as stated, no issues and was going to probably play a bit this weekend in trying to get that to 4.5.

Question though as the overclocking subreddit had someone bring it up, that supposedly I should _never_ change the BCLK when overclocking. Of course they took it from the Linus X99 overclocking video, but in that context I think he was referring to changing the BCLK by 2-3 to get a desired frequency, NOT using the standards the board support, in my case 125 and 166.

What is the general consensus here?


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schmak01*
> 
> Alrighty, found this group and am excited, some folks to party with.
> 
> Quick question, I have mine running at 4.2 stable, low voltage <1.20v with the BCLK at 125 since my XMP2 profile for 3000Mhz requires it. It runs cool, its stable as stated, no issues and was going to probably play a bit this weekend in trying to get that to 4.5.
> 
> Question though as the overclocking subreddit had someone bring it up, that supposedly I should _never_ change the BCLK when overclocking. Of course they took it from the Linus X99 overclocking video, but in that context I think he was referring to changing the BCLK by 2-3 to get a desired frequency, NOT using the standards the board support, in my case 125 and 166.
> 
> What is the general consensus here?


Have a look here, will give you some info into into BCLK on this platform. Hope it helps.









http://www.overclock.net/t/1510001/asus-rampage-v-extreme-owners-thread


----------



## moorhen2

Well look at this, notice anything, one dram channel dropped out, might have one weaker stick than the others, or may just not like the frequency, lol.









3335mhz, 16-16-18-35 1T @1.355v

http://s572.photobucket.com/user/moorhen2/media/Capture585858.png.html


----------



## Silent Scone

going by the voltage probably not enough DRAMV


----------



## gg141717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moorhen2*
> 
> Well look at this, notice anything, one dram channel dropped out, might have one weaker stick than the others, or may just not like the frequency, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3335mhz, 16-16-18-35 1T @1.355v
> 
> http://s572.photobucket.com/user/moorhen2/media/Capture585858.png.html


Try more dram voltage, voltage up to 1.5 should be fine so you still have lots of headroom.


----------



## lilchronic

crucial micron 2133Mhz @3000Mhz


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moorhen2*
> 
> Yes, it's not for the average man in the street that's for sure, but interesting none the less.


The IOL/RTL information can apply to anyone at any speed with any cooling.

Unfortunately, my ASRock board does not allow any manual adjustment of IOLs. However, it seems to be picking automatically IOLs that are fairly tight and stable, so this isn't an enormous downside. Maybe something for them to add in a future firmware version.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> The IOL/RTL information can apply to anyone at any speed with any cooling.
> 
> Unfortunately, my ASRock board does not allow any manual adjustment of IOLs. However, it seems to be picking automatically IOLs that are fairly tight and stable, so this isn't an enormous downside. Maybe something for them to add in a future firmware version.


I love asrock. Iv'e owned all the oc formulas except the x99, just wish they had one with a OC socket.


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> I love asrock. Iv'e owned all the oc formulas except the x99, just wish they had one with a OC socket.


I've been using more budget oriented ASRock boards on and off for quite a while, but this is my first OC Formula. I'm pretty impressed with it, but it has a few flaws.

An OC socket would be nice, but isn't my top concern as I'm trying for 24/7 stable air cooled settings (an OC Formula with a conformal coating is overkill for this, I know) and going any higher than the ~3.6GHz uncore I can get with relatively low volts on the stock socket would eat up too much of my thermal budget for no good reason.

I definitely see the utility for the OC socket for benching or sub-ambient OCs and I would not be surprised if they released a rev 2, or equivalent, that had one.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moorhen2*
> 
> If your into Ram Overclocking, this is worth a look, if you haven't already.
> 
> http://overclocking.guide/x99-ddr4-memory-overclocking-guide/


Splave's guide is a good one... the entry fee (voltage) is pretty high.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moorhen2*
> 
> Well look at this, notice anything, one dram channel dropped out, might have one weaker stick than the others, or may just not like the frequency, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3335mhz, 16-16-18-35 1T @1.355v
> 
> [
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> URL=http://s572.photobucket.com/user/moorhen2/media/Capture585858.png.html][/URL]


increase VCCIO a notch or two can help with a lost (to windows - bios sees it) stick.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> [I
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> MG ALT=""]http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/2360997/width/500/height/1000[/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> crucial micron 2133Mhz @3000Mhz
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


gotta show more than "I made it to the desktop".








although that can be hard enough from 2133 to 3000.









btw: still running my Extreme3Gen3 +2700K everyday!


----------



## lilchronic

I can get it stable 3000Mhz 15-16-16-36-2N ran memtest 400% yesterday with that and every thing else auto, just never took a screen shot. So today im working on tightening up some timings one by one to test for stability. yesterday i was tightening to many things at once and could get things to work right.

so had to slow it down and slowly increase each timing, got some good tips over at the ram addict club and working from there.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> I can get it stable 3000Mhz 15-16-16-36-2N ran memtest 400% yesterday with that and every thing else auto, just never took a screen shot. So today im working on tightening up some timings one by one to test for stability. yesterday i was tightening to many things at once and could get things to work right.
> 
> so had to slow it down and slowly increase each timing, got some good tips over at the ram addict club and working from there.


dude - 3000c15 on a 2133 kit is great! Clk period at 13?

so far, 3200c14 has been running clean:

did something like 900% on memtest

> OP table updated.


----------



## Silent Scone

lol write latency at 12. That kit is sexy


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Splave's guide is a good one... the entry fee (voltage) is pretty high.


It will have to be high because RTL and IO/L set the IMC schedule. IO/L will vary by DIMM and probably works at the sub DDR clock level. The platform sets these values up by measuring readback time - there are physical constraints such as trace length. If one wishes to run the system tighter than default the only way to do so is to increase voltages so that there is sufficient slew rate and IO drive to ensure reasonable timing sync. The amount of overhead depends on how much margin the buffer stack has - it will eat into that margin. Hence, this type of tweaking is really only for benchmarking - on 24.7 systems taking things tighter than what is sensed by the automated setup routines is likely to result in (more) conditional stability.

There was an old Anandtech article that covered this back in the day when it mattered more because there could be drift in the values at times - I wrote that piece to help people dial that out and experiment:

http://www.anandtech.com/show/2869/p55-overclocking-showdown-asus-gigabyte-and-evga-at-the-oc-corral-page-6-updated-/6

At the time, tWCL was auto set on most boards so moving CAS around was sufficient. I think that things have improved a great deal since then - don't find much gain in locking those values down, plus one can disable RTL training now to prevent it anyway (Intel do listen and evolve).


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Here is a standard tight Hynix 3200 Cas 12 timing set using 1.65-1.72 V:
> 12-13-15-14-1N-10-260-4-6-3-9-4-24-3-9 4-6-6-6-7-7-2-1-3-3-1-1-32767 49-49-49-49-6-8-6-8


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Splave's guide is a good one... the entry fee (voltage) is pretty high.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> increase VCCIO a notch or two can help with a lost (to windows - bios sees it) stick.


Thanks for the info.


----------



## moorhen2

@ [email protected] not seen you on the xtreme forums for a while, mind you, not been much activity on there for some time, lol


----------



## [email protected]

I do respond there if I see a need to.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> It will have to be high because RTL and IO/L set the IMC schedule. IO/L will vary by DIMM and probably works at the sub DDR clock level. The platform sets these values up by measuring readback time - there are physical constraints such as trace length. If one wishes to run the system tighter than default the only way to do so is to increase voltages so that there is sufficient slew rate and IO drive to ensure reasonable timing sync. The amount of overhead depends on how much margin the buffer stack has - it will eat into that margin. Hence, this type of tweaking is really only for benchmarking - on 24.7 systems taking things tighter than what is sensed by the automated setup routines is likely to result in (more) conditional stability.
> 
> There was an old Anandtech article that covered this back in the day when it mattered more because there could be drift in the values at times - I wrote that piece to help people dial that out and experiment:
> 
> http://www.anandtech.com/show/2869/p55-overclocking-showdown-asus-gigabyte-and-evga-at-the-oc-corral-page-6-updated-/6
> 
> At the time, tWCL was auto set on most boards so moving CAS around was sufficient. I think that things have improved a great deal since then - don't find much gain in locking those values down, plus one can disable RTL training now to prevent it anyway (Intel do listen and evolve).


... "bookmarked" thx.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!











(i think)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moorhen2*
> 
> Thanks for the info.


----------



## Geicher

Hi,
I have problems overclocking my 5820k (Batch L418C659).

I already need 1.17V to get a stable system at 3.9 GHz.
If I push to 4 GHz, I need 1.23V!

Do you know how I can improve the result?
I was hoping to get at least 4,3 GHz...
Except the Vcore I still have set all the voltages to auto. (Gigabyte X99-UD4)


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Geicher*
> 
> Hi,
> I have problems overclocking my 5820k (Batch L418C659).
> 
> I already need 1.17V to get a stable system at 3.9 GHz.
> If I push to 4 GHz, I need 1.23V!
> 
> Do you know how I can improve the result?
> I was hoping to get at least 4,3 GHz...
> Except the Vcore I still have set all the voltages to auto. (Gigabyte X99-UD4)


What stress tests are you using?


----------



## Geicher

I'm using Prime95 27.9 with custom 1344k setting.


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Geicher*
> 
> I'm using Prime95 27.9 with custom 1344k setting.


Prime95 not a good idea on this platform, but we wont go down that road, has been done to death. A good all rounder is Asus Realbench, and some Aida64 for good measure.


----------



## Silent Scone

27.9 has less strenuous AVX routines. If you feel you have to use Prime at all


----------



## Geicher

Why is Prime not a good idea?
As long as you don't use FMA3 instructuons it is IMO the best tool to detect an unstable system.

AIDA is the most unreliable stress testing tool I know.

A few weeks ago I tested my settings (1.15V @ 4GHZ) 8 hours with AIDA without a single error but my system crashed in CS GO one hour later...

Prime95 and LinX are the only tools I rely on.


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Geicher*
> 
> Why is Prime not a good idea?
> As long as you don't use FMA3 instructuons it is IMO the best tool to detect an unstable system.
> 
> AIDA is the most unreliable stress testing tool I know.
> 
> A few weeks ago I tested my settings (1.15V @ 4GHZ) 8 hours with AIDA without a single error but my system crashed in CS GO one hour later...
> 
> Prime95 and LinX are the only tools I rely on.


Then you don't need our help then.


----------



## Geicher

Yes I do.
I'm curious if it would help increasing other voltages in addition to VCore but I'm not sure which and how much...

If thats not the case it seems like I got the worst CPU ever


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Geicher*
> 
> Yes I do.
> I'm curious if it would help increasing other voltages in addition to VCore but I'm not sure which and how much...
> 
> If thats not the case it seems like I got the worst CPU ever


You should be able to do better with the voltages you are using, unless you have a real Turkey of a CPU, concentrate on one thing at a time, ie cpu, then move onto the ram and then cache.


----------



## NYD117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Geicher*
> 
> Why is Prime not a good idea?
> As long as you don't use FMA3 instructuons it is IMO the best tool to detect an unstable system.
> 
> AIDA is the most unreliable stress testing tool I know.
> 
> A few weeks ago I tested my settings (1.15V @ 4GHZ) 8 hours with AIDA without a single error but my system crashed in CS GO one hour later...
> 
> Prime95 and LinX are the only tools I rely on.


LinX especially LinX 0.6.5 is literally meant for burning chips.
You shouldn't stress test with it, except for if you want to see your maximum temp limits in your current overclock. Then you could try 5-10mins at max.
You are degrading your chip using it otherwise.


----------



## Jpmboy

ugh - p95 again?









7700 posts in this thread. Folks should read a few.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1510388/haswell-e-overclock-leaderboard-owners-club/7580_20#post_23557705


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> ugh - p95 again?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7700 posts in this thread. Folks should read a few.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1510388/haswell-e-overclock-leaderboard-owners-club/7580_20#post_23557705


Hello

Anymore I don't even finish reading the posts when this type of testing is indicated. It's a reflection of not understanding the platform architecture nor the narrow window of stability that is being confirmed.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Anymore I don't even finish reading the posts when this type of testing is indicated. It's a reflection of not understanding the platform architecture nor the narrow window of stability that is being confirmed.


I gotta learn to "just say no"!


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I gotta learn to "just say no"!


Hello

Doing so gets easier the longer one does this.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Doing so gets easier the longer one does this.


for sure. hey- are you still using a Samsung DPF with AID64?


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> for sure. hey- are you still using a Samsung DPF with AID64?


Hello

Yes I am. I'm looking for something a bit smaller though to incorporate into the SMA8 build I'm doing. But there doesn't seem to be much that comes close to these panels.


----------



## Silent Scone

Small and SMA8 in the same sentence. Something you don't see everyday lol


----------



## gg141717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Geicher*
> 
> Why is Prime not a good idea?
> As long as you don't use FMA3 instructuons it is IMO the best tool to detect an unstable system.
> 
> AIDA is the most unreliable stress testing tool I know.
> 
> A few weeks ago I tested my settings (1.15V @ 4GHZ) 8 hours with AIDA without a single error but my system crashed in CS GO one hour later...
> 
> Prime95 and LinX are the only tools I rely on.


I think prime is a very good stability test, especially the fact that you can do custom runs which let you test specific voltages for there stability. It has been said that prime would put to much load on this platform but I think that as long as you have enough cooling capacity this is nonsense. I think people are just glad that they don't have to make there system prime stable because it takes much more effort, now everytime the word prime gets up everybody gets screaming that you are out of your mind and prime should not be used -.-


----------



## Silent Scone

Yeah because being cold when you put your hands on a live rail track helps prevent death doesn't it.


----------



## Hawk777th

Hey guys I just got my 5960X up and running at 39C full load at stock clocks on the H110i GT push pull. What is safe 24/7 V on these chips I have read 1.3 alot but is this an OC that I could run for 3+ years? If I was shooting for 4.2 what would good V to start with? I keep seeing guides say 4.5 @ 1.3V but is this really safe for long term? If 1.3 is fine for 4.5 long term I will shoot for that but would rather have it be safe V and a little lower clocks.

Thanks!


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Yeah because being cold when you put your hands on a live rail track helps prevent death doesn't it.


your killing me man. jesu i keep coming back to see the responses and i'm dying no literrally having such a hard time breathing.


----------



## devilhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> dude - 3000c15 on a 2133 kit is great! Clk period at 13?
> 
> so far, 3200c14 has been running clean:
> 
> did something like 900% on memtest
> 
> > OP table updated.


done some testing with ram too, 3200mhz 14-15-16-30-1t 1.425v, will try to lower voltages later, but it is a bit hot in room ambient 26C and ram get up to 46C


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawk777th*
> 
> Hey guys I just got my 5960X up and running at 39C full load at stock clocks on the H110i GT push pull. What is safe 24/7 V on these chips I have read 1.3 alot but is this an OC that I could run for 3+ years? If I was shooting for 4.2 what would good V to start with? I keep seeing guides say 4.5 @ 1.3V but is this really safe for long term? If 1.3 is fine for 4.5 long term I will shoot for that but would rather have it be safe V and a little lower clocks.
> 
> Thanks!


Just get the Tuning Plan and have fun...


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Yes I am. I'm looking for something a bit smaller though to incorporate into the SMA8 build I'm doing. But there doesn't seem to be much that comes close to these panels.


that is gonna look great! hard to believe anything can be too big for the SMA8.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Small and SMA8 in the same sentence. Something you don't see everyday lol


that's for sure. It's the size of a 2 drawer lateral filing cabinet.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devilhead*
> 
> done some testing with ram too, 3200mhz 14-15-16-30-1t 1.425v, will try to lower voltages later, but it is a bit hot in room ambient 26C and ram get up to 46C


very nice - I have to try [email protected]

great data! +1


----------



## Silent Scone

Thought I'd just post my experience with System Agent with my sample at 3000 DRAM.

0.0995v - system stability achievable, cold boot instability and occasional BD POST instability

1.024v - best voltage for unconditional stability.

1.040v - system stability achievable, retraining when warm can fail.

1.050v system stability achievable, will often fail training routines from cold, or warm

1.060v+ Memory unstable

For those who show their faces for a few moments to complain about POST instability.

Goes on from this piece on effects of impedance on signal transfer by [email protected]:

https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?57715-Overclocking-Tips-Part-Two&p=475519#post475519


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> lol write latency at 12. That kit is sexy


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devilhead*
> 
> done some testing with ram too, 3200mhz 14-15-16-30-1t 1.425v, will try to lower voltages later, but it is a bit hot in room ambient 26C and ram get up to 46C


thanks guys - Scone's clue and DH's data... tightened things up further. Although lowering refresh interval looks great in memtweak efficiency, it seems detrimental to R/W/C benchmarks with aid64 and Maxmem.


----------



## devilhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> thanks guys - Scone's clue and DH's data... tightened things up further. Although lowering refresh interval looks great in memtweak efficiency, it seems detrimental to R/W/C benchmarks with aid64 and Maxmem.


thnks, i just use memory presets at bios, 4x4gb Xynix single-side ---> 1.5v 3300 (or sometimes 3200 1.3v)


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devilhead*
> 
> thnks, i just use memory presets at bios, 4x4gb Xynix single-side ---> 1.5v 3300 (or sometimes 3200 1.3v)


yeah - those presets are a start. the hynix 3200 is pretty funny with some of the timings tho. I was working that one with my 2800c16LPX kit right around launch - needed major tweaking to get stable


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Thought I'd just post my experience with System Agent


I'm seeing a similar relative trend on my setup.

I'm stable in all the stress tests I run, but need a bit more SA tweaking to eliminate the hangs I get every five or so restarts.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Although lowering refresh interval looks great in memtweak efficiency, it seems detrimental to R/W/C benchmarks with aid64 and Maxmem.


Lower refresh intervals are always slower, in everything. Lower interval means more time spent refreshing and less time spent transferring data.

DRAM needs to refresh, but ideally the interval is as large as possible before you compromise stability.

I generally do double the default rate as it's usually safe. Higher intervals can seem fine, but intermittent stability issues become more common and harder to pin down, while performance increases are rapidly diminishing.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> I'm seeing a similar relative trend on my setup.
> 
> I'm stable in all the stress tests I run, but need a bit more SA tweaking to eliminate the hangs I get every five or so restarts.
> Lower refresh intervals are always slower, in everything. Lower interval means more time spent refreshing and less time spent transferring data.
> 
> DRAM needs to refresh, but ideally the interval is as large as possible before you compromise stability.
> 
> I generally do double the default rate as it's usually safe. Higher intervals can seem fine, but intermittent stability issues become more common and harder to pin down, while performance increases are rapidly diminishing.


Thanks - mainly pointing out the memtweakit "efficiency" is pretty meaningless.


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Thanks - mainly pointing out the memtweakit "efficiency" is pretty meaningless.


Yeah, it assumes tighter is better in all areas, and doesn't properly weigh timings in any case.

Should definitely be reworked if it's supposed to be meaningful.


----------



## Jpmboy

Set this up before taking the dog out for a walk/run in the (more freakin) snow.









I think its a save.


----------



## Hawk777th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Just get the Tuning Plan and have fun...


What do you mean by tuning plan? Sorry I am new to the E series of Intel chips with regards to overlocking. Just want a decent like 4.2+ OC and didnt know if to start at 1.3 or 1.2 for 24/7?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawk777th*
> 
> What do you mean by tuning plan? Sorry I am new to the E series of Intel chips with regards to overlocking. Just want a decent like 4.2+ OC and didnt know if to start at 1.3 or 1.2 for 24/7?


intel tuning plan. will replace a fried cpu


----------



## Hawk777th

Didn't know such a thing existed haha! Thats so cool of intel to offer that. So I take it 1.3 is going to cook the CPU to some extent?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawk777th*
> 
> Didn't know such a thing existed haha! Thats so cool of intel to offer that. So I take it 1.3 is going to cook the CPU to some extent?


some might say that the warranty would cover a fried cpu anyway, but for the few buck on a 5960X, I think is worth it.

nah - 1.3V vcore is okay .. according to the experience we have so far. IMO, it may be more or just as important to control load line overshoot of input voltage. For what ever OC you get to, try not to get there by defeating vdroop too much (eg, stick with a med to med-high LLC. even at 4.8 I'm still using LLC6.) So.. raise input voltage rather than decrease vdroop. Just my opinion...

(lol - I'm running 1.425V right now.







)


----------



## Hawk777th

Holy cow! Thats alot of Vcore! I guess most of you guys are using aida 64 now since P95 is bugged to test stability?

The guide I read just said punch in 1.3V and 45X multi and see if you can get to Windows and leave everything else on auto so I guess I will try that first.

Ya I will grab the plan $35 is a steal on a 1K chip haha.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawk777th*
> 
> Holy cow! Thats alot of Vcore! I guess most of you guys are using aida 64 now since P95 is bugged to test stability?
> 
> The guide I read just said punch in 1.3V and 45X multi and see if you can get to Windows and leave everything else on auto so I guess I will try that first.
> 
> Ya I will grab the plan $35 is a steal on a 1K chip haha.


Yeah - i'm at that voltage only for benchmarking, although this new NV driver may not be the best... 24/7 this rig is between 1.15 (4250) and 1,35(4600). With good cooling, you'll be fine at 1.3 or so. Raja's guide is a very good place to start.


----------



## Hawk777th

I found this one http://rog.asus.com/tag/overclocking-guide/. Does Raja have another somewhere on OCN I searched and didnt see anything.

I set multi to 45 and Manual V to 1.3 I booted to Windows and was able to benchmark but haven't tried Aida 64 etc yet. Top temp I saw was 71C. I set manual so the V isn't kicking down when it down clocks. Do you guys use offset or adaptive to get the V right?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawk777th*
> 
> I found this one http://rog.asus.com/tag/overclocking-guide/. Does Raja have another somewhere on OCN I searched and didnt see anything.
> 
> I set multi to 45 and Manual V to 1.3 I booted to Windows and was able to benchmark but haven't tried Aida 64 etc yet. Top temp I saw was 71C. I set manual so the V isn't kicking down when it down clocks. Do you guys use offset or adaptive to get the V right?


In the op here
+ the ones on ROG you are finding.

Fixed voltage is fine, but if you want dynamic voltage control on strap 100, use adaptive for vcore and offset or fixed for cache (adaptive cache is broke). Strap 125 - stick with fixed/full manual voltage control.


----------



## DNMock

So I'm pretty green at Overclocking, but I kind of feel like I got a good one here:

http://valid.x86.fr/e4fhwd

That's while running XTU for about 45 minutes

Only thing I've messed with is disabling the power saving features, upped the voltage and multiplier.

Tried 4.8 @ 1.4 but it wouldn't hold stable and didn't wanna push my luck going higher on voltage although the temps don't seem to be an issue.

Are there some other voltages to tweak to try and crawl up some more, or is the start tweaking the strap next on the list.


----------



## Vayne4800

Sorry for going in and out lately. Been testing around and somehow I am getting the hang and understanding of the Haswell-E platform. I am waiting for this one more stress-test to confirm. Will write a nicely detailed post with results later in the day if things go nicely.

Update: Aaaaand it crashed...







. Back to the drawing board :/


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNMock*
> 
> So I'm pretty green at Overclocking, but I kind of feel like I got a good one here:
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/e4fhwd
> 
> That's while running XTU for about 45 minutes
> 
> Only thing I've messed with is disabling the power saving features, upped the voltage and multiplier.
> 
> Tried 4.8 @ 1.4 but it wouldn't hold stable and didn't wanna push my luck going higher on voltage although the temps don't seem to be an issue.
> 
> Are there some other voltages to tweak to try and crawl up some more, or is the start tweaking the strap next on the list.


XTU probably isn't enough for daily stability. The two favorite tests around here are Aida64 and realbench.


----------



## DNMock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> XTU probably isn't enough for daily stability. The two favorite tests around here are Aida64 and realbench.


Got 4.8 to roll stable at 1.45 (through a 10 minute stress on XTU, more wanted to see what the temps were looking like) and it's not that bad, around 65* C.

I've never tried realbench, I'll check it out and see what I got. What's considered a reasonable amount of time stressing it on those two to test for daily use, 6 to 8 hours?

is it Aida64 or Prime95 that hates haswell? I played around with one of them with a 4790K and I thought it was going to explode.


----------



## Vayne4800

@DNMock; Realbench Stresstest 8 hours is really good as a stresstest. It is this generation equivalent of Prime95 IMO.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNMock*
> 
> Got 4.8 to roll stable at 1.45 (through a 10 minute stress on XTU, more wanted to see what the temps were looking like) and it's not that bad, around 65* C.
> 
> I've never tried realbench, I'll check it out and see what I got. What's considered a reasonable amount of time stressing it on those two to test for daily use, 6 to 8 hours?
> 
> is it Aida64 or Prime95 that hates haswell? I played around with one of them with a 4790K and I thought it was going to explode.


Prime95 is the one to avoid. I would say two hours of each would be good, and than add a little mv on top for good measure.


----------



## DNMock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> Prime95 is the one to avoid. I would say two hours of each would be good, and than add a little mv on top for good measure.


Yeah, the 4.8 @ 1.45 crashed about 2 minutes into realbench, I think I'll stick with 4.6 @ 1.3 as a starting point. That atleast made it through a little 15 minute trial run. Definitely seems to be a little more intense than XTU.

I'll put it through the paces tomorrow while doing some chores around the house so I can keep an eye on the temps, although I don't think it will be problematic anyway


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNMock*
> 
> is it Aida64 or Prime95 that hates haswell?


Prime95 loves Haswell, which is why I'm the only one that uses it for stress testing these parts. If it wasn't so good at extracting performance from the hardware, it would not run anywhere near as fast or be anywhere near as stressful.

Expect a Prime95 stable OC to be about 300MHz less than an ADIA64 or Realbench stable OC on Haswell/Haswell-E.


----------



## Jpmboy

Solely due to the heat generated. More heat does not equal stability robustness. (period). Furmark went the way of the dinosaur too.


----------



## Hawk777th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Solely due to the heat generated. More heat does not equal stability robustness. (period). Furmark went the way of the dinosaur too.


Many a GPU was lost to Furmark!


----------



## Silent Scone

Put your components through a simulation of the holocaust in order to survive a tea party with Winnie the Pooh


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Put your components through a simulation of the holocaust in order to survive a tea party with Winnie the Pooh


PETCpus








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawk777th*
> 
> Many a GPU was lost to Furmark!


lol - I use to use it for grins on my cfx 7970s... that card was basically a landmark gpu. Luckily they stood strong!


----------



## Mr-Dark

i have qustion about the noctua d14 i have it now on my 4790k is it worth get the kit for 2011 socket for the 5820k ?

or sell this d14 and get another cooler ? i dont like any water cooler









will the noctua give me good temp with 5820k @4ghz or 4.2ghz ?


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> More heat does not equal stability robustness. (period). Furmark went the way of the dinosaur too.


More work done in a shorter period of time certainly increases the probability that errors will be produced. More heat is a side effect, though a helpful one, as most CPUs have their stability negatively affected by temperature. If the part is not producing errors while doing calculations more intensive than it is likely to be in most other scenarios, while it's 20-30C hotter than it's likely to be in normal use, it's much less likely to run into issues under lighter loads. Additionally, it also ensures you have thermal headroom (which is also why I don't normally stress test in ambients below 30C).

FurMark was never a particularly good stress test, but only because it lacked an artifact scanner and without an artifact scanner, a GPU can produce a huge number of errors before they become visible as regularly occurring artifacts. I use OCCT as the first (but by no means only) test of stability on my GPUs, because it's generally hotter than FurMark and has an error checker that will find GPU problems (especially Shader/TMU oriented ones) far before I can see them.

Can you give me an example of a stable app, that runs solely (or very nearly so) within the CPU and memory subsystems (which are the only areas Prime95 can test...you need something else to test any other form of I/O like PCI-E/DMI or certain virtualization features), that you can produce execution errors in, on a part that has passed significant runs of Prime95 28.5's stock large FFT test and an equally long custom blend test, on a Haswell or Haswell-E part?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawk777th*
> 
> Many a GPU was lost to Furmark!


Only the defective ones or the ones obviously pushed too far.

There is really no excuse for a processor (CPU, GPU, or otherwise) not to be able to run any software it's cable of executing, at it's full design speed, 24/7, for it's entire design life.

Only non-defective GPU I've ever killed with FurMark (and I've run it on dozens, if not hundreds of parts), was a 954MHz watercooled GTX480 whose VRM exploded because I was pulling over 400w through it. That was my fault, not FurMark's.

Software doesn't kill hardware, people do. This needs to be on a t-shirt or something.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> i have qustion about the noctua d14 i have it now on my 4790k is it worth get the kit for 2011 socket for the 5820k ?
> 
> or sell this d14 and get another cooler ? i dont like any water cooler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> will the noctua give me good temp with 5820k @4ghz or 4.2ghz ?


I'm using a D14 on my 5820k and it's good for 4.125GHz on my part, Prime95 AVX2/FMA3 stable. Though temps are not what I would consider "good" during these tests.

If you aren't as picky as I am about unconditional stability, and ADIA64, Realbench, and/or x264 stability is good enough, the NH-D14 will probably get an average 5820k to 4.3GHz, maybe a bit more.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> More work done in a shorter period of time certainly increases the probability that errors will be produced. More heat is a side effect, though a helpful one, as most CPUs have their stability negatively affected by temperature. If the part is not producing errors while doing calculations more intensive than it is likely to be in most other scenarios, while it's 20-30C hotter than it's likely to be in normal use, it's much less likely to run into issues under lighter loads. Additionally, it also ensures you have thermal headroom (which is also why I don't normally stress test in ambients below 30C).
> 
> FurMark was never a particularly good stress test, but only because it lacked an artifact scanner and without an artifact scanner, a GPU can produce a huge number of errors before they become visible as regularly occurring artifacts. I use OCCT as the first (but by no means only) test of stability on my GPUs, because it's generally hotter than FurMark and has an error checker that will find GPU problems (especially Shader/TMU oriented ones) far before I can see them.
> 
> Can you give me an example of a stable app, that runs solely (or very nearly so) within the CPU and memory subsystems (which are the only areas Prime95 can test...you need something else to test any other form of I/O like PCI-E/DMI or certain virtualization features), that you can produce execution errors in, on a part that has passed significant runs of Prime95 28.5's stock large FFT test and an equally long custom blend test, on a Haswell or Haswell-E part?
> Only the defective ones or the ones obviously pushed too far.
> 
> There is really no excuse for a processor (CPU, GPU, or otherwise) not to be able to run any software it's cable of executing, at it's full design speed, 24/7, for it's entire design life.
> 
> Only non-defective GPU I've ever killed with FurMark (and I've run it on dozens, if not hundreds of parts), was a 954MHz watercooled GTX480 whose VRM exploded because I was pulling over 400w through it. That was my fault, not FurMark's.
> 
> Software doesn't kill hardware, people do. This needs to be on a t-shirt or something.
> I'm using a D14 on my 5820k and it's good for 4.125GHz on my part, Prime95 AVX2/FMA3 stable. Though temps are not what I would consider "good" during these tests.
> 
> If you aren't as picky as I am about unconditional stability, and ADIA64, Realbench, and/or x264 stability is good enough, the NH-D14 will probably get an average 5820k to 4.3GHz, maybe a bit more.


Thank you

how much voltage you use in your 5820k ?

what about the gaming temp 65c or higher ?


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> how much voltage you use in your 5820k ?
> 
> what about the gaming temp 65c or higher ?


At the 4.1GHz I've settled on for 24/7 use, I need 1.2 vcore to pass arbitrarily long runs of Prime95 LargeFFTs, about 1.175v to pass LINPACK, and 1.1v is enough for most other tests.

Peak load temps (meaning the hottest software at the hottest settings) push ~90C (though this is with 30C+ ambient). I've yet to see gaming temps pass 50-55C, but the only games I've tried on it so far are Elite: Dangerous and Crysis Warhead. Really well threaded, CPU demanding games could probably hit 60C+, but not much further. I don't see much over 70C in anything outside of stress testing or Folding, even in long encodes using AVX2 enabled x264.

If you are avoiding Prime and LINPACK, 4.2 should be easily attainable on good air, unless you roll snake eyes in the silicon lottery.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> At the 4.1GHz I've settled on for 24/7 use, I need 1.2 vcore to pass arbitrarily long runs of Prime95 LargeFFTs, about 1.175v to pass LINPACK, and 1.1v is enough for most other tests.
> 
> Peak load temps (meaning the hottest software at the hottest settings) push ~95C (though this is with 30C+ ambient), I've yet to see gaming temps pass 50-55C, but the only games I've tried on it so far are Elite: Dangerous and Crysis Warhead.
> 
> If you are avoiding Prime and LINPACK, 4.2 should be easily attainable on good air, unless you roll snake eyes in the silicon lottery.


Thank you + rep

i know about the haswell temp and the AVX problem as my 4790k here









all i want 4Ghz thats enough for my gtx 970 sli i will upgrade my 4790k becouse i want 6core from long time


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> More work done in a shorter period of time certainly increases the probability that errors will be produced. More heat is a side effect, though a helpful one, as most CPUs have their stability negatively affected by temperature. If the part is not producing errors while doing calculations more intensive than it is likely to be in most other scenarios, while it's 20-30C hotter than it's likely to be in normal use, it's much less likely to run into issues under lighter loads. Additionally, it also ensures you have thermal headroom (which is also why I don't normally stress test in ambients below 30C).
> 
> FurMark was never a particularly good stress test, but only because it lacked an artifact scanner and without an artifact scanner, a GPU can produce a huge number of errors before they become visible as regularly occurring artifacts. I use OCCT as the first (but by no means only) test of stability on my GPUs, because it's generally hotter than FurMark and has an error checker that will find GPU problems (especially Shader/TMU oriented ones) far before I can see them.
> 
> *Can you give me an example of a stable app, that runs solely (or very nearly so) within the CPU and memory subsystems (which are the only areas Prime95 can test...you need something else to test any other form of I/O like PCI-E/DMI or certain virtualization features), that you can produce execution errors in, on a part that has passed significant runs of Prime95 28.5's stock large FFT test and an equally long custom blend test, on a Haswell or Haswell-E part?*
> Only the defective ones or the ones obviously pushed too far.
> 
> There is really no excuse for a processor (CPU, GPU, or otherwise) not to be able to run any software it's cable of executing, at it's full design speed, 24/7, for it's entire design life.
> 
> Only non-defective GPU I've ever killed with FurMark (and I've run it on dozens, if not hundreds of parts), was a 954MHz watercooled GTX480 whose VRM exploded because I was pulling over 400w through it. That was my fault, not FurMark's.
> 
> Software doesn't kill hardware, people do. This needs to be on a t-shirt or something.
> I'm using a D14 on my 5820k and it's good for 4.125GHz on my part, Prime95 AVX2/FMA3 stable. Though temps are not what I would consider "good" during these tests.
> 
> If you aren't as picky as I am about unconditional stability, and ADIA64, Realbench, and/or x264 stability is good enough, the NH-D14 will probably get an average 5820k to 4.3GHz, maybe a bit more.


Sorry to hear you killed your 480 with Furmark. Was a great card.
You know you can triple the TDP of the CPU ("part") without using more than 25-50% of the cpu architecture? Using only the FPU, any one here can fry a cpu in microseconds. Lol - With haswell-e, p95 and "caution" need to be in the same sentence. p95 limits your OC not because it presents a high-bar test of the logic circuits across the cpu architecture, it imposes a ceiling SOLELY due to the inability to manage the heat generated in the microenvironment of the FPU which cannot be shed at a fast enough rate. This is especially true for small FFT (which IMO is as bad as furmark - simple power virus with zero relevance to gpu game/comp stability). P95 is like red-lining in first gear, especially small FFTs - generates a hellofa lot of heat but does little else. It's axiomatic... heat generation is not indicator of logic stress - necessary but not sufficient.

And yes, as I've posted earlier, after spending days getting a 3930K stable to p95 at 4.6GHz on a x79E-WS (custom blend, 5 min/fft, 24576 ram of 32GB) and untold "softening" of the cpu core, the STO-3G** package accessed thru UCSF Chimera would crash every time. Root cause was Memory IO of 2-electron integrals. Getting fully stable ram settings (not revealed by p95 even with 90% of ram committed) she ram like a champ.

btw: been encoding 4K video w/o crashing (ever) and never used p95.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

5960x with adaptive vcore. 4.5ghz, stock dram settings, 1.306v,

http://valid.x86.fr/3it21w


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> 5960x with adaptive vcore. 4.5ghz, stock dram settings, 1.306v,
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/3it21w
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Very Nice !!


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Sorry to hear you killed your 480 with Furmark. Was a great card.
> You know you can triple the TDP of the CPU ("part") without using more than 25-50% of the cpu architecture? Using only the FPU, any one here can fry a cpu in microseconds. Lol - With haswell-e, p95 and "caution" need to be in the same sentence. p95 limits your OC not because it presents a high-bar test of the logic circuits across the cpu architecture, it imposes a ceiling SOLELY due to the inability to manage the heat generated in the microenvironment of the FPU which cannot be shed at a fast enough rate. This is especially true for small FFT (which IMO is as bad as furmark - simple power virus with zero relevance to gpu game/comp stability). P95 is like red-lining in first gear, especially small FFTs - generates a hellofa lot of heat but does little else. It's axiomatic... heat generation is not indicator of logic stress - necessary but not sufficient.
> 
> And yes, as I've posted earlier, after spending days getting a 3930K stable to p95 at 4.6GHz on a x79E-WS (custom blend, 5 min/fft, 24576 ram of 32GB) and untold "softening" of the cpu core, the STO-3G** package accessed thru UCSF Chimera would crash every time. Root cause was Memory IO of 2-electron integrals. Getting fully stable ram settings (not revealed by p95 even with 90% of ram committed) she ram like a champ.
> 
> btw: been encoding 4K video w/o crashing (ever) and never used p95.


Great post


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> You know you can triple the TDP of the CPU ("part") without using more than 25-50% of the cpu architecture? Using only the FPU, any one here can fry a cpu in microseconds. Lol - With haswell-e, p95 and "caution" need to be in the same sentence. p95 limits your OC not because it presents a high-bar test of the logic circuits across the cpu architecture, it imposes a ceiling SOLELY due to the inability to manage the heat generated in the microenvironment of the FPU which cannot be shed at a fast enough rate. This is especially true for small FFT (which IMO is as bad as furmark - simple power virus with zero relevance to gpu game/comp stability). P95 is like red-lining in first gear, especially small FFTs - generates a hellofa lot of heat but does little else. It's axiomatic... heat generation is not indicator of logic stress - necessary but not sufficient.


Hello

One should also consider the possible long term effects of torturing the CPU when running it outside of specs with such programs as Prime. Because of the excessive currents that may be generated with this type of testing there may be repercussions that the user is unaware of. One such possibility is ESO events resulting in junction breakdown. This is not something that can be monitored during the testing which is why we advise not beating up on the CPU with these methods when overclocking.


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> You know you can triple the TDP of the CPU ("part") without using more than 25-50% of the cpu architecture? Using only the FPU, any one here can fry a cpu in microseconds. Lol - With haswell-e, p95 and "caution" need to be in the same sentence. p95 limits your OC not because it presents a high-bar test of the logic circuits across the cpu architecture


Much of this is simply incorrect.

AVX on Sandy Bridge and later architectures isn't "using only the FPU". Indeed you cannot even run AVX on these parts without borrowing the integer SIMD pipeline. AVX (and AVX2/FMA3 on Haswell) will load a larger portion of these parts than virtually anything else you can run on them.



http://www.anandtech.com/show/3922/intels-sandy-bridge-architecture-exposed/3
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> it imposes a ceiling SOLELY due to the inability to manage the heat generated in the microenvironment of the FPU which cannot be shed at a fast enough rate.


Hardly "solely", but thermal density of tightly focused utilization of execution units is certainly a potential limiting factor that I wish to test.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> heat generation is not indicator of logic stress


Yes it is.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Getting fully stable ram settings (not revealed by p95 even with 90% of ram committed) she ram like a champ.


LargeFFTs is generally superior for memory/IMC testing, despite only using about 60MiB of memory, though there are some cases where blend can reveal a problem that large misses. If you aren't running in-place FFTs, you aren't using Prime95 to it's fullest potential for stressing the memory subsystem.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> btw: been encoding 4K video w/o crashing (ever) and never used p95.


I don't doubt it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Great post


Except for all the parts that are factually wrong.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> One should also consider the possible long term effects of torturing the CPU when running it outside of specs with such programs as Prime. Because of the excessive currents that may be generated with this type of testing there may be repercussions that the user is unaware of. One such possibility is ESO events resulting in junction breakdown. This is not something that can be monitored during the testing which is why we advise not beating up on the CPU with these methods when overclocking.


As I've pointed out before, If I were using a test that allowed for higher stable clocks within the same thermal limits and similar voltages, I'd be drawing very nearly the same current during those less strenuous tests because of the higher clocks I was running.

There are risks to running out of spec, but pushing 100A through my part at 1.25v and 85C (for example), is pushing 100A through my part at 1.25v and 85C. It can hardly be claimed that this is worse for the chip in Prime95 at 4.2GHz than it is in ADIA64 at 4.6GHz.


----------



## ktoonsez

I got a weird one for you guys, hopefully some of you have seen this. When Im OCing my PC and plug in my Android phone to a USB port, 2 or 3 times a day, the connection will just keep dropping out and re-connecting like once every 1-2 seconds for ever until I unplug it. If I just default the BIOS so no OC is present, I never see this behavior. Anybody ever see this behavior with a phone or thumb drive? Any clue on what voltage I might need to raise?

Thanks guys


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> As I've pointed out before, If I were using a test that allowed for higher stable clocks within the same thermal limits and similar voltages, I'd be drawing very nearly the same current during those less strenuous tests because of the higher clocks I was running.
> 
> There are risks to running out of spec, but pushing 100A through my part at 1.25v and 85C (for example), is pushing 100A through my part at 1.25v and 85C. It can hardly be claimed that this is worse for the chip in Prime95 at 4.2GHz than it is in ADIA64 at 4.6GHz.


Hello

This is flawed logic when referencing 100A overall current draw as a counter to what may occur at a localized junction point of the silicon where the harm may occur at an order of magnitude less or even lower current. Sorry I cannot continue this conversation further but by all means continue with your testing.


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ktoonsez*
> 
> I got a weird one for you guys, hopefully some of you have seen this. When Im OCing my PC and plug in my Android phone to a USB port, 2 or 3 times a day, the connection will just keep dropping out and re-connecting like once every 1-2 seconds for ever until I unplug it. If I just default the BIOS so no OC is present, I never see this behavior. Anybody ever see this behavior with a phone or thumb drive? Any clue on what voltage I might need to raise?
> 
> Thanks guys


The first thing you should do is make sure there isn't an issue with grounding anywhere.

Your USB controller is probably on the PCH or attached to the PCH, so increasing voltages associated with the PCH may resolve your issues. However, unless you are running an abnormal BCLK and are getting away from 1:1 with a strap, there really should not be any need.

PCH core, PCH I/O, and VCCIO PCH are probably what you want to play with first.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> This is flawed logic when referencing 100A overall current draw as a counter to what may occur at a localized junction point of the silicon where the harm may occur at an order of magnitude less or even lower current.


And where would Prime95 likely cause this localized current draw that other tests would not? It hits the FPU _and_ INT SIMD execution stacks, makes heavy use of all memory levels, and uses both architectural states/front-ends on each core with hyperthreading.

Not saying it couldn't be causing localized issues, or that this is even doubtful, but why, at the same total current draw would there be an assumption of this happening during Prime95 and/or similar stress tests, but not in something else?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ktoonsez*
> 
> I got a weird one for you guys, hopefully some of you have seen this. When Im OCing my PC and plug in my Android phone to a USB port, 2 or 3 times a day, the connection will just keep dropping out and re-connecting like once every 1-2 seconds for ever until I unplug it. If I just default the BIOS so no OC is present, I never see this behavior. Anybody ever see this behavior with a phone or thumb drive? Any clue on what voltage I might need to raise?
> 
> Thanks guys


it would really help if we knew more about your OC where this is happening since it does not occur with default settings...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> Much of this is simply incorrect.
> 
> AVX on Sandy Bridge and later architectures isn't "using only the FPU". Indeed you cannot even run AVX on these parts without borrowing the integer SIMD pipeline. AVX (and AVX2/FMA3 on Haswell) will load a larger portion of these parts than virtually anything else you can run on them.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.anandtech.com/show/3922/intels-sandy-bridge-architecture-exposed/3
> Hardly "solely", but thermal density of tightly focused utilization of execution units is certainly a potential limiting factor that I wish to test.
> Yes it is.
> LargeFFTs is generally superior for memory/IMC testing, despite only using about 60MiB of memory, though there are some cases where blend can reveal a problem that large misses. If you aren't running in-place FFTs, you aren't using Prime95 to it's fullest potential for stressing the memory subsystem.
> I don't doubt it.
> *Except for all the parts that are factually wrong.*
> As I've pointed out before, If I were using a test that allowed for higher stable clocks within the same thermal limits and similar voltages, I'd be drawing very nearly the same current during those less strenuous tests because of the higher clocks I was running.
> 
> There are risks to running out of spec, but pushing 100A through my part at 1.25v and 85C (for example), is pushing 100A through my part at 1.25v and 85C. It can hardly be claimed that this is worse for the chip in Prime95 at 4.2GHz than it is in ADIA64 at 4.6GHz.


oh c'mon man. Yes, you are a p95 zealot - that's okay. Have at it. Keep hammering your cpu with small FFTs until it's stable to your liking.
This is not a value-adding discussion at all to anyone on this thread.
Let's move on.


----------



## ktoonsez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> The first thing you should do is make sure there isn't an issue with grounding anywhere.
> 
> Your USB controller is probably on the PCH or attached to the PCH, so increasing voltages associated with the PCH may resolve your issues. However, unless you are running an abnormal BCLK and are getting away from 1:1 with a strap, there really should not be any need.
> 
> PCH core, PCH I/O, and VCCIO PCH are probably what you want to play with first.
> And where would Prime95 likely cause this localized current draw that other tests would not? It hits the FPU _and_ INT SIMD execution stacks, makes heavy use of all memory levels, and uses both architectural states/front-ends on each core with hyperthreading.
> 
> Not saying it couldn't be causing localized issues, or that this is even doubtful, but why, at the same total current draw would there be an assumption of this happening during Prime95 and/or similar stress tests, but not in something else?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> it would really help if we knew more about your OC where this is happening since it does not occur with default settings...
> oh c'mon man. Yes, you are a p95 zealot - that's okay. Have at it. Keep hammering your cpu with small FFTs until it's stable to your liking.
> This is not a value-adding discussion at all to anyone on this thread.
> Let's move on.


@Blameless
Dont think it would be a grounding issue, since it does it on all ports including on-baord ports. I will look around for the PCH options you talked about.

@Jpmboy
It does it on any OC attempt I have tested with, even small once like 3800Mhz. Here is my current OC info all 100% stable:

100 strap and BLK
4100Mhz core
3900Mhz uncore
2666Mhz memory
1.25v core
1.28v uncore
1.15v VCCSA
1.92v Input voltage

Thats pretty much all I have NOT on auto.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ktoonsez*
> 
> @Blameless
> Dont think it would be a grounding issue, since it does it on all ports including on-baord ports. I will look around for the PCH options you talked about.
> 
> @Jpmboy
> It does it on any OC attempt I have tested with, even small once like 3800Mhz. Here is my current OC info all 100% stable:
> 
> 100 strap and BLK
> 4100Mhz core
> 3900Mhz uncore
> 2666Mhz memory
> 1.25v core
> 1.28v uncore
> 1.15v VCCSA
> 1.92v Input voltage
> 
> Thats pretty much all I have NOT on auto.


yeah, that's a fairly benign OC. as blameless recommended, increasing vccio (both) might do it. Frankly, try *this* thread - raja or praz may have insights.

oh - you did try the USB2.0 vs USB3.0 ports? I just tried with my ipad and S5, didn't see any difference tho. Tried a different cable? They do get fatigued after a high number of "matings".


----------



## ktoonsez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yeah, that's a fairly benign OC. as blameless recommended, increasing vccio (both) might do it. Frankly, try *this* thread - raja or praz may have insights.
> 
> oh - you did try the USB2.0 vs USB3.0 ports? I just tried with my ipad and S5, didn't see any difference tho. Tried a different cable? They do get fatigued after a high number of "matings".


Thanks man.
Yes tried 3 cables that all work with no OC and on my 3 work PCs so I know it's not that. The phone I am talking about is also an S5. So hopefully the VCCIO will take care of this. Gets very annoying when debugging my android apps when it keeps disconnecting and reconnecting


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> it would really help if we knew more about your OC where this is happening since it does not occur with default settings...
> oh c'mon man. Yes, you are a p95 zealot - that's okay. Have at it. Keep hammering your cpu with small FFTs until it's stable to your liking.


I'm a stability zealot. Prime95 is just a handy tool in the search for potential instabilities.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> This is not a value-adding discussion at all to anyone on this thread.
> Let's move on.


I feel that pointing out incorrect statements is of value. The idea that the AVX FPU in modern Intel architectures is small part of the execution pipeline is false. Being able to co-opt other parts of the CPU for this functionality is one of the key features that make these parts so good; total transistor count and die size are kept to a minimum, with obvious benefits. At the same time it means that executing AVX instructions uses a substantial portion of the core.

Opinions on what level of stability is necessary or useful are just that, opinions, but such opinions should be based on the most accurate information available and if you, or I, or any of us, make a mistake, or simply a statement in need of elaboration/clarification, it should be pointed out so that we can learn from it.

The idea that Prime95, or LINPACK, or whatever, have intrinsically more potential to damage a CPU that other tests that result in the same total current draw, at similar voltages, and similar temperatures, is dubious, at best. If you are going to warn against it, the warnings should be placed in context, not framed as broad prohibitions with vague or inaccurate explanations, or too many assumptions about what level of stability is going to be demanded from a part.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ktoonsez*
> 
> @Blameless
> Dont think it would be a grounding issue, since it does it on all ports including on-baord ports. I will look around for the PCH options you talked about.


Yeah, this would strongly imply and issue with the PCH or the DMI that is used to connect it to the CPU.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ktoonsez*
> 
> Thats pretty much all I have NOT on auto.


I'm not especially familiar with the ASUS X99 boards, but I've seen my ASRock, and plenty of boards from a variety of makers on other platforms, needlessly overvolt AUTO settings, especially during overclocking.

The problem could well be _too much_ voltage on something. Best to manually force default voltages then work your way up from there.


----------



## Jpmboy

back to the topic:

time to tighten up on secondaries:


----------



## Hawk777th

Heres mine to validate myself into the club!







I am not sure why I dont have the black extreme logo on CPUZ but such is life haha!




Is the ASUS OC socket on constantly? Also if I set offset or adaptive is it overriding the FIVER?


----------



## Jpmboy

fill out the google form in the OP if you haven't already. THe ROG cpuZ is available from the DL page for your MB at Asus.


----------



## kstud

Besides prime95, is there a consensus on a stress testing method?

I got my hand on a nicely binned 5820k and want to post some results but need to validate it before posting.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> I
> 
> The idea that Prime95, or LINPACK, or whatever, have intrinsically more potential to damage a CPU that other tests that result in the same total current draw, at similar voltages, and similar temperatures, is dubious, at best. If you are going to warn against it, the warnings should be placed in context, not framed as broad prohibitions with vague or inaccurate explanations, or too many assumptions about what level of stability is going to be demanded from a part.
> Yeah, this would strongly imply and issue with the PCH or the DMI that is used to connect it to the CPU.
> I'm not especially familiar with the ASUS X99 boards, but I've seen my ASRock, and plenty of boards from a variety of makers on other platforms, needlessly overvolt AUTO settings, especially during overclocking.
> 
> .


Use a clamp meter on the eps12v line and monitor current. You'll see the current draw disparity between prime and realbench is about 33%. However, due to the nature of realbench, one does not obtain a 300mhz higher overclock as a result of the current disparity at voltages below 1.35V.

In my experience, degradation on platforms has higher potential for occurring when we exceed two times the base spec the architecture is rated at. Not massively, but most cases that I've deal with usually run at parameters that breach that level for long enough periods (last gen I dealt with a few cases caused by running prime for prolonged periods outside that threshold).

At 1.30V, under full load you should see Prime95 exceed 400W of current draw quite easily while a handbrake encode with render is around 33% lower in current requirements. Given the stability disparity is so small between both apps, at times is picked up better by realbench due to the peg bus being involved and the way it releases memory, one does not incur massive chance of issue with the workloads that the majority of users frequenting this forum would run. I have not seen any real world app load like prime yet (and I've seen some that trip up a system that passes prime and realbench).

I wouldn't get too hung up on this, but would advise people to be aware of how much current the stress test they are being encouraged to run draws if they have any concerns over platform longevity for personal reasons. As we aren't getting a massive influx of instability issues, its not something I personally would worry about. We should give people leeway to run things they choose to with their $1000 parts I believe.


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Use a clamp meter on the eps12v line and monitor current.


I do.

Edit: Getting a touch over 18A through the +12v connectors (12.09v at the board) while running P95 160K FFT size. Not sure how efficient the VRM on this board is, but this figure is not far off the figures HWiNFO is giving me for the Intersil ISL6367 (111A at 1.845v input).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> You'll see the current draw disparity between prime and realbench is about 33%.


That sounds about right, assuming the same clock speeds.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> However, due to the nature of realbench, one does not obtain a 300mhz higher overclock as a result of the current disparity at voltages below 1.35V.


Can you clarify this. I can run Realbench at about 4.5GHz, but I'm limited to under 4.2 for Prime95 LargeFFT stability.

The limiting factor is my cooling (I'm on air), and I can't really use voltages over 1.3-1.35v in anything stressful anyway.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> In my experience, degradation on platforms has higher potential for occurring when we exceed two times the base spec the architecture is rated at. Not massively, but most cases that I've deal with usually run at parameters that breach that level for long enough periods (last gen I dealt with a few cases caused by running prime for prolonged periods outside that threshold).


My experiences, with the handful of chips I've destroyed, have been similar.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> At 1.30V, under full load you should see Prime95 exceed 400W of current draw quite easily while a handbrake encode with render is around 33% lower in current requirements.


400w for a hex core or an eight core? That sounds like an eight core.

Anyway, I'm not pushing things anywhere near as far. My cooling cannot move more than about ~250w of heat before reaching PROCHOT.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Given the stability disparity is so small between both apps, at times is picked up better by realbench due to the peg bus being involved


There are plenty of tests that can fail where Prime95 passes, especially if they test what Prime95 cannot (including parts of Realbench). Prime will never touch PCI-E or DMI (unless you are forcing it to swap, which renders it useless) and cannot, by itself, be a substitute for things that do when stress testing.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> and the way it releases memory, one does not incur massive chance of issue with the workloads that the majority of users frequenting this forum would run. I have not seen any real world app load like prime yet (and I've seen some that trip up a system that passes prime and realbench).


For people participating in GIMPS, Prime95 is a real world app, but outside of that I don't have anything that loads quite like Prime95 either. Which is one of the reason I use Prime95. Same premise behind firing a proof load out of an artillery piece. If my power delivery, cooling, and CPU can hold up to ~220w, then I likely don't have to worry much about damaging anything if I'm only pulling 120-150w in normal use. If execution units, cache, and IMC don't produce any errors, it's unlikely that a less stressful test will, but if it does, other tests very well may. So, I test with Prime first to rule out superficially stable clocks quickly.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> I wouldn't get too hung up on this, but would advise people to be aware of how much current the stress test they are being encouraged to run draws if they have any concerns over platform longevity for personal reasons. As we aren't getting a massive influx of instability issues, its not something I personally would worry about. We should give people leeway to run things they choose to with their $1000 parts I believe.


I just think it's silly for some people to imply that my very modest 4.1GHz, 1.2v OC, is likely to result in rapid degradation of my part if I run Prime95 on it. If the CPU is that much of a dud, I want to kill it as quickly as possible so I can get a less fragile sample.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat

[email protected] !

Here is something very special / unique







a lapped and delid Haswell-E !

Run at 4.45 GHz and 4GHz uncore under water.

With the lapping and deliding the temps goes down around 6 Celcius.


----------



## Creator

OMG how?!? How did you manage to get it delid without breaking it? That may be the first functional one I've seen of HW-E.


----------



## DNMock

After testing literally all day, looks like 4.8 is gonna be the just out of my reach for stable longterm daily usage. 4.7 @ 1.35 is a little hot after a nice heavy run in the 70* range so back to where I started.

4.6 @ 1.3 final answer for daily usage on this little 5930k

From what you guys are saying if I wanna test my PSU I should run FURmark on my OC'ed 290X gpus and prime95 at the same time?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MehlstaubtheCat*
> 
> [email protected] !
> 
> Here is something very special / unique
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a lapped and delid Haswell-E !
> 
> Run at 4.45 GHz and 4GHz uncore under water.
> 
> With the lapping and deliding the temps goes down around 6 Celcius.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Did you try each individually by chance? Like maybe lapping did nothing but delidding helped a bunch or visa versa


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> One should also consider the possible long term effects of torturing the CPU when running it outside of specs with such programs as Prime. Because of the excessive currents that may be generated with this type of testing there may be repercussions that the user is unaware of. One such possibility is ESO events resulting in junction breakdown. This is not something that can be monitored during the testing which is why we advise not beating up on the CPU with these methods when overclocking.


All of these things were iterated when mainstream Haswell launched. If people aren't listening now then there isn't much hope.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MehlstaubtheCat*
> 
> [email protected] !
> 
> Here is something very special / unique
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a lapped and delid Haswell-E !
> 
> Run at 4.45 GHz and 4GHz uncore under water.
> 
> With the lapping and deliding the temps goes down around 6 Celcius.


Okay how did you manage it, and was CLU any better than the solder Intel used? I would think it would be about the same.


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MehlstaubtheCat*
> 
> With the lapping and deliding the temps goes down around 6 Celcius.


Did you test the CPU lapped first?

I'm skeptical as to how much benefit there was from delidding a soldered chip if you were simply going to put the lid back on.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Creator*
> 
> OMG how?!? How did you manage to get it delid without breaking it? That may be the first functional one I've seen of HW-E.


It looks like he cut around the edge then heated the IHS until the solder liquified.

Normally, I just sand all the way through the IHS.

This was my best i7 920:










The delid and mounting the cooler to the bare die saved about 5C over just a lapped IHS.

Unfortunately a scratch on the die eventually turned into a crack that propagated until the chip failed. I'm now much more careful about washing the part and my work area when moving to finer grits as I get close to the die.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> All of these things were iterated when mainstream Haswell launched. If people aren't listening now then there isn't much hope.


Warnings to the same effect have been parroted for decades. I didn't heed them when I OCed my Pentium 75MHz to 100MHz in 1995, and I'm not going to start now.

I'm far more aware of the risks and mechanisms behind IC degradation and failure than most. I am taking reasonable steps to mitigate them while still satisfying my need to ensure as unconditional stability as possible. Blanket prohibitions on what software is or is not safe for a processor to execute, without taking context into account have always been and will always be, farcical.


----------



## Silent Scone

You've been told why this isn't offering you the apparent unconditional stablity you're referring to already. It isn't simply just the current being drawn. Every aspect of using Prime outside of GIMPS can be quite easily called equally as farcical. So as we say in England, back at you mate.


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> You've been told why this isn't offering you the apparent unconditional stablity you're referring to already.


No, I haven't. I've been told many things, which you have evidently either misinterpreted, or taken as fact when you should not have.

Do you know what unconditional means?

If the CPU fails any test it's not unconditionally stable. Prime95 has a strong tendency to fail at lower clocks, in less time, than many other programs. Therefore, it's one of the optimal places to start. It rules out a multi-hundred MHz spread within which is pointless to test further, allowing me to concentrate on what is more likely to be achievable with other tests.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> It isn't simply just the current being drawn. Every aspect of using Prime outside of GIMPS can be quite easily called equally as farcical.


Relying solely on "real world" loads for stress testing will either lead to a false impression of stability, or will take prohibitively long to test.

The farce is thinking you can demonstrate x264 stability (for example) by stress testing with x264 for a fraction of the total time you will actually be using x264 in other scenarios.

If I am running settings that have a 1% chance per hour to fail while encoding with x264, even dozens of hours of testing stand a very good chance of not revealing instability that may crash or corrupt a multitude of projects over the working life of the part.

And it's not a matter of just testing a bit then adding some voltage or slightly reducing clocks to ensure stability, not on this platform. Haswell can be quite picky about too much voltage, or the interactions of some voltage settings to others, and I'm quickly discovering that these don't always vary predictably with clock speed. You yourself pointed this out yesterday with your post on SA voltage (which I'm finding useful in resolving some cold boot issues myself, thanks).

Prime95 and LINPACK are proving to be useful tools, on my Haswell parts, for ruling out settings too high to be unconditionally stable. This would be evident from even a single error not reproducible via other means (and they've each produced a hell of a lot more than one) in a reasonable period of time. Using them speeds up my testing process, and at these clocks and voltages, is highly unlikely to cause appreciable degradation, damage, or premature failure.

Neither you, nor anyone else, has given anything even vaguely resembling a credible reason for me to not use these tests (amongst others) in pursuit of my goal. You've simply suggested that I change my goal, which is presumptuous in the extreme.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> Edit: Getting a touch over 18A through the +12v connectors (12.09v at the board) while running P95 160K FFT size. Not sure how efficient the VRM on this board is, but this figure is not far off the figures HWiNFO is giving me for the Intersil ISL6367 (111A at 1.845v input).
> That sounds about right, assuming the same clock speeds.
> Can you clarify this. I can run Realbench at about 4.5GHz, but I'm limited to under 4.2 for Prime95 LargeFFT stability.


It's the Prime small FFTs loops within the blend test where the current draw increases - that's the part that is brutal and why the users here are not interested in running it on their systems as a stability test. I don't think that makes them wrong, just different to you. Most can push higher than you (with their cooling and some have better CPu samples) can so their logic for avoiding it is understandable and something I personally endorse.

My CPU can run Prime 95 and Realbench at 4.6GHz. However, the current Prime blend pulls with the small FFT loops ends up peaking at 42 amps at only 1.30 Vcore (factor 20% losses at this level through the VRM arrays with this type of load). I cannot pass Realbench or Prime at 4.7GHz as I run out of cooling and over the voltage I wish to subject the CPU to.

Things are not the same for all of us. You are just at the start of the threshold voltage where the small FFT loops start to get brutal - these guys are clocking higher and they are stable as they need to be. I think if we add those things up we can understand to live and let live and not be so rigid.


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Geicher*
> 
> Yes I do.
> I'm curious if it would help increasing other voltages in addition to VCore but I'm not sure which and how much...
> 
> If thats not the case it seems like I got the worst CPU ever


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> No, I haven't. I've been told many things, which you have evidently either misinterpreted, or taken as fact when you should not have.
> 
> Do you know what unconditional means?
> 
> If the CPU fails any test it's not unconditionally stable. Prime95 has a strong tendency to fail at lower clocks, in less time, than many other programs. Therefore, it's one of the optimal places to start. It rules out a multi-hundred MHz spread within which is pointless to test further, allowing me to concentrate on what is more likely to be achievable with other tests.
> Relying solely on "real world" loads for stress testing will either lead to a false impression of stability, or will take prohibitively long to test.
> 
> The farce is thinking you can demonstrate x264 stability (for example) by stress testing with x264 for a fraction of the total time you will actually be using x264 in other scenarios.
> 
> If I am running settings that have a 1% chance per hour to fail while encoding with x264, even dozens of hours of testing stand a very good chance of not revealing instability that may crash or corrupt a multitude of projects over the working life of the part.
> 
> And it's not a matter of just testing a bit then adding some voltage or slightly reducing clocks to ensure stability, not on this platform. Haswell can be quite picky about too much voltage, or the interactions of some voltage settings to others, and I'm quickly discovering that these don't always vary predictably with clock speed. You yourself pointed this out yesterday with your post on SA voltage (which I'm finding useful in resolving some cold boot issues myself, thanks).
> 
> Prime95 and LINPACK are proving to be useful tools, on my Haswell parts, for ruling out settings too high to be unconditionally stable. This would be evident from even a single error not reproducible via other means (and they've each produced a hell of a lot more than one) in a reasonable period of time. Using them speeds up my testing process, and at these clocks and voltages, is highly unlikely to cause appreciable degradation, damage, or premature failure.
> 
> Neither you, nor anyone else, has given anything even vaguely resembling a credible reason for me to not use these tests (amongst others) in pursuit of my goal. You've simply suggested that I change my goal, which is presumptuous in the extreme.


This conversation is going absolutely nowhere, please can we move on.


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> It's the Prime small FFTs loops within the blend test where the current draw increases - that's the part that is brutal and why the users here are not interested in running it on their systems as a stability test. I don't think that makes them wrong, just different to you. Most can push higher than you can so their logic for avoiding it is understandable and something I personally endorse.
> 
> My CPU can run Prime 95 and Realbench at 4.6GHz. However, the current Prime blend pulls with the small FFT loops ends up peaking at 42 amps at only 1.30 Vcore. I cannot pass Realbench at 4.7GHz with either utility as I run out of cooling and over the voltage I wish to subject the CPU to.
> 
> Things are not the same for all of us. You are just at the start of the threshold voltage where the small FFT loops start to get brutal - these guys are clocking higher. I think if we add those things up we can understand to live and let live


I agree with all of this and I appreciate your insight.

I'm not telling anyone else to adopt my standards and I'm not telling anyone they are wrong for having different ones. However, I'm having difficulty allowing over generalizations that stray into the territory of misinformation go unchallenged.

The tests at the heart of this debate all have utility and even the most strenuous ones of them can be run, with a high confidence of safely, if one is willing to accept more limitations on clocks, voltages, and/or temperatures.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moorhen2*
> 
> This conversation is going absolutely nowhere, please can we move on.


By all means...though quoting seven paragraphs of "going no where", is a strange way of moving the thread in a different direction.

I'll try to rerail the thread with a picture and a question:



These are my current stable memory timings, and seeing how anything over 2400MT/s is a pain on my setup at the 100MHz BCLK strap, I would like to tighten them further. I'm wondering if my inability to set *tCCD_L* and *tCCD_WR_L* to *4* is an issue specific to my ASRock X99 OC Formula, or if it's endemic to the platform at this memory speed/multiplier (1:9).

Anyone know?

Edit: To clarify, my system is not unstable at tCCD_L 4, it's that I'm not allowed to set below 5 at all. I know 4 is possible for DDR4, as it's part of spec for lower speed grades, but for whatever reason, I setting 4 in my BIOS just defaults back to 5. I suspect this as firmware bug, but I'd like to know if anyone else is able to set 4 at DDR4-2400+.


----------



## moorhen2

I meant no offence, just the P95 thing has been done to death on here.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> I agree with all of this and I appreciate your insight.
> 
> I'm not telling anyone else to adopt my standards and I'm not telling anyone they are wrong for having different ones. However, I'm having difficulty allowing over generalizations that stray into the territory of misinformation go unchallenged.


Misinformation, I thought testing methodology was a matter of opinion only a page ago? I think the only thing that is going unchallenged here is your unprecidented need to test outside your means. The only thing I mentioned to you last week was how these extensions take many years to make it into application, and you're testing way beyond even that for piece of mind, whilst limiting your potential overclock. Thus limiting your potential IPC and also the performance benefit you're gaining by moving to the platform in the first instance, on top of opting for a hex core.

Each to their own it would seem







. Sometimes it pays to be more practical. That's the last from me!


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> 
> 
> These are my current stable memory timings, and seeing how anything over 2400MT/s is a pain on my setup at the 100MHz BCLK strap, I would like to tighten them further. I'm wondering if my inability to set *tCCD_L* and *tCCD_WR_L* to *4* is an issue specific to my ASRock X99 OC Formula, or if it's endemic to the platform at this memory speed/multiplier (1:9).
> 
> Anyone know?
> 
> Edit: To clarify, my system is not unstable at tCCD_L 4, it's that I'm not allowed to set below 5 at all. I know 4 is possible for DDR4, as it's part of spec for lower speed grades, but for whatever reason, I setting 4 in my BIOS just defaults back to 5. I suspect this as firmware bug, but I'd like to know if anyone else is able to set 4 at DDR4-2400+.


There are concessions to same bank group transactions at higher memory frequencies - tCCD_L will need spacing over 4 clocks. tCCD_S is capable of 4 clock spacing as with previous generations, if not a little it better due to DDR4 tech improvements - DDR3 did not have tCCD_L as there was no "same" and "different bank group" architecture employed. So, this is just a much a DDR4 concession as it is an Intel platform concession.

Now, if you can force 4 clocks at some point lower in frequency (resulting in lower throughput) or at looser timing sets, the break point between boards may vary a bit depending upon signal integrity (these are things we can tune in uCode or cater for in trace layout). Either way, I would hazard that anything past DDR4-2400 is going to become conditional rather quickly and will need spacing and a huge voltage increase to ensure POST and reasonable stability. Not really a big handicap overall as having bank groups is more efficient when the type of transactions interleaving will provide is considered (different bank group transactions will be the majority).


----------



## lilchronic

*tCCD_WR_L* 4


I had to bumb up that VL 6 voltage on my board to get it to post


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Misinformation, I thought testing methodology was a matter of opinion only a page ago?


I was referring to the repeated statements that Prime95 was dangerous, absent any qualifiers or context, or that it had no utility.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I think the only thing that is going unchallenged here is your unprecidented need to test outside your means.


I'm not testing outside my means as my tests are tailored around my mean.

I'm not stress testing to prove stability precisely because such proof is impossible. I'm stress testing to prove instability. If I cannot prove instability, in the period of time I consider reasonable, with any of the tools I can obtain, I will accept the system as stable enough. If I do prove instability, I acknowledge the system as not stable enough, and go back to tweaking.

Eventually, I will arrive at a combinations of settings where I cannot prove instability, at which point the system will be as close to unconditionally stable as I can reasonably attain, while performing as well as possible without sacrificing this stability. This is my goal, and I have largely achieved it. Once I have the last of these memory training/boot annoyances are ironed out, I'll be ready to go.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> The only thing I mentioned to you last week was how these extensions take many years to make it into application, and you're testing way beyond even that for piece of mind, whilst limiting your potential overclock. Thus limiting your potential IPC and also the performance benefit you're gaining by moving to the platform in the first instance, on top of opting for a hex core.


There are no instruction set extensions that Haswell-E has that haven been in real world apps for over a year at this point (TSX would have been one, but it's been disabled due to errata). I've personally been using programs capable of utilizing AVX2+FMA3 since before I got my first Haswell part (a notebook with a 4700MQ that I bought about six months ago), and I use some of them quite regularly.

I'm also seeing a performance benefit. The newest builds of x264 are noticeably faster on my 4.1GHz 5820k than they were on my 4.4GHz 3930k. Experimental builds of ARB (DNA/RNA phylogeny/database software that my wife uses) are also showing some impressive speedups (though I'll probably need to quadruple the memory in my system to take real advantage of it).

The platform also supports SR-IOV, which wasn't available on any of the consumer platforms of last generation, which I can make good use of.

Ultimately, I didn't have much choice. My X79S-UP5 fried itself, and it seemed more prudent to move to the new platform, seeing as I could take advantage of the new features...and because the X79S-UP5 is an accursed piece of crap (though a necessary one as I was making use of the SAS ports on that C606 chipset) that I would not wish on my worst enemy.

As for opting for the hex core. It was $318 vs. $850+ for the octo core, and I would have needed to move my WC loop and buy LGA-2011 mounting hardware to be able to get it to parity in single core performance anyway....or build another second loop at additional expense. Besides, I'll need more memory before I need more cores. System this is supposed to replace had 32GiB (which was really already borderline for ARB), and I'm feeling the loss of 16GiB quite acutely. The memory I have is mostly a placeholder until 8-16GiB DIMMs become more affordable.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Sometimes it pays to be more practical.


I feel I'm being eminently practical. I swapped to a newer platform for almost zero net cost and soon I'll be up and running mostly better than before, with the same standards of stability I found prudent before.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> There are concessions to same bank group transactions at higher memory frequencies - tCCD_L will need spacing over 4 clocks. tCCD_S is capable of 4 clock spacing as with previous generations, if not a little it better due to DDR4 tech improvements - DDR3 did not have tCCD_L as there was no "same" and "different bank group" architecture employed. So, this is just a much a DDR4 concession as it is an Intel platform concession


I'm aware. Still, if the option exists at lower frequency, I'd think it would be selectable at higher frequencies. Afterall, even tCCD_L of 5 is still tighter than spec at 2400.

http://www.synopsys.com/Company/Publications/DWTB/Pages/dwtb-ddr4-bank-groups-2013Q2.aspx - this clearly shows tCCD_S and tCCD_L being identical at 1333MT/s.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Now, if you can force 4 clocks at some point lower in frequency (resulting in lower throughput) or at looser timing sets, the break point between boards may vary a bit depending upon signal integrity (these are things we can tune in uCode or cater for in trace layout). Either way, I would hazard that anything past DDR4-2400 is going to become conditional rather quickly and will need spacing and a huge voltage increase to ensure POST and reasonable stability. Not really a big handicap overall as having bank groups is more efficient when the type of transactions interleaving will provide is considered (different bank group transactions will be the majority).


Yeah, I'm not making any assumptions on how stable or not it would be, I just find it puzzling that my board won't even let me set it, even though it's supposed to be a legitimate (if not practically workable) option.

I'm not going to make a big fuss over an infinitesimally small amount of performance, but if it is workable without much change...well, free performance is free performance, and twenty enough small tweaks eventually crosses a threshold into relevance.

So, on any of the ASUS boards, is it possible to select 4 and have the option stick, even if it's not stable, at the 1:9 DRAM multiplier or higher?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> *tCCD_WR_L* 4
> 
> 
> I had to bumb up that VL 6 voltage on my board to get it to post


Exactly what I was looking for. Thank you.

I'll consider my inability to set 4 a firmware issue, but given the apparent unlikelihood of it being stable, I won't worry too much about it.


----------



## [email protected]

Even if it can be set on your board I think you will have issues with the voltage hike as Lilchronic is offsetting the OC socket voltages to get the board to POST and he's using a far looser set of secondary timings (not sure how stable it is either). The ASR board does not have OC socket and uses a conventional 8 DIMM layout which does impose a few more limitations, so you'd have to fall back to system agent and DRAM voltages to drive it (massively in some cases).


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Even if it can be set on your board I think you will have issues with the voltage hike as Lilchronic is offsetting the OC socket voltages to get the board to POST and he's using a far looser set of secondary timings (not sure how stable it is either). The ASR board does not have OC socket and uses a conventional 8 DIMM layout which does impose a few more limitations, so you'd have to fall back to system agent and DRAM voltages to drive it (massively in some cases).


He also has his memory and likely uncore clocked considerably higher, with tighter IOLs. I don't think the extra DIMM slots would make too much difference as tCCD_L is for accesses within the same bank group, which won't be jumping DIMMs. I could well be missing something though.

Lack of an OC socket may well be significant, but again, only running 3.5G-3.6Hz uncore here anyway.

I'll test 4 when ASRock put out a BIOS that supports, if it works it works, if it doesn't it doesn't. No reason not to try when it's available, but you are probably right that I shouldn't get my hopes up.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> I'm not going to make a big fuss over an infinitesimally small amount of performance, but if it is workable without much change...well, free performance is free performance, and twenty enough small tweaks eventually crosses a threshold into relevance.


Yet you are concerning yourself with gaining fractions of ms by tightening down terts, but the rather much larger performance loss by exasperating your cooling capacity and limiting OC with unrealistic synthetic tests on a still very much infantile extension that you will barely scratch is absolutely ok.

One would think that such settings that are handled perfectly by the board wouldn't be worth while lowering when detrimental to both voltage required and to stability if this is your overall goal. You said it yourself complete unconditional stability is an unrealistic goal, you seem to be cutting off your leg in order to do pull ups.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> He also has his memory and likely uncore clocked considerably higher, with tighter IOLs. I don't think the extra DIMM slots would make too much difference as tCCD_L is for accesses within the same bank group, which won't be jumping DIMMs. I could well be missing something though.
> 
> Lack of an OC socket may well be significant, but again, only running 3.5GHz uncore here anyway.
> 
> I'll test 4 when ASRock put out a BIOS that supports, if it works it works, if it doesn't it doesn't. No reason not to try when it's available, but you are probably right that I shouldn't get my hopes up.


I understand, it's easy to get confused by tCCD_L on DDR4 and compare to tCCD on DDR3 - they are not bound by the same constraints, however.

The gains in possible IO come from being able to route traces a little better to maintain signal integrity (no t-branch or DIMM trace balancing to do per slot in a channel) . We saw the same thing here when we went 4 DIMM versus 8 in layout. OC Socket helps on both DRAM and Uncore clocks.


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> still very much infantile extension that you will barely scratch


A baseless, and incorrect, assumption.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> settings that are handled perfectly by the board


I can handle them better.


----------



## Silent Scone

Well I like to think if anything at all I'm a specimen of fair common sense, something that instinctively raises eyebrows to me right away.

Given your take on stability it makes no sense to me why you would consider bringing the memory to within it's operational limits when you are not concerned with the potential big performance lost through core frequency.

So maybe you're using ffmpeg which will call upon such sets, you'll notice the package won't be drawing half the power, not nearly. Yet running Prime95 with your original consensus on small FFTs can draw over 130% of the stock TDP at stock frequencies.

Hardly a comparison. One needs to realise things aren't all that black and white, and I was merely pointing out that, if you're keen on gaining literally fractional milliseconds worth of performance, that you may want to consider the much larger gains to be had by changing your overclocking routines and methods a little, before looking to tune your DRAM to within an inch of what it is capable of


----------



## Jpmboy

hey you know, "prime95 loves haswell". And that is not an edited quote.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MehlstaubtheCat*
> 
> [email protected] !
> 
> Here is something very special / unique
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a lapped and delid Haswell-E !
> 
> Run at 4.45 GHz and 4GHz uncore under water.
> 
> With the lapping and deliding the temps goes down around 6 Celcius.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


hey 'cat... were you referring to this (amazing







) delid of yours or your 4930K with your pm?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> *tCCD_WR_L* 4
> 
> 
> I had to bumb up that VL 6 voltage on my board to get it to post


NIce!! +1


----------



## Silent Scone

Any photos of the process would be nice too


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Well I like to think if anything at all I'm a specimen of fair common sense


Given that you keep trying to pick apart what I say with strawmen arguments, the assumption of subtext that I never remotely implied, and what I can am rapidly coming to suspect is either a deliberate misinterpretation of my statements, or a fundamental lack of knowledge of the topic you are attempting to criticize me on, I am less than convinced of your fairness or sense.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Given your take on stability it makes no sense to me why you would consider bringing the memory to within it's operational limits when you are not concerned with the potential big performance lost through core frequency.


I never implied that I'm not concerned with core frequency. I simply _can't_ go higher on core frequency while maintaining the level of stability I demand. Tests will either fail, the part will get too hot, or will need more voltage than I consider safe for the long term.

The memory has more room left for tweaking. These timings aren't far off what I started with (I started by reducing them all to the lowest they would post at, and my initial guess was only three or four timings off; I'm pretty experienced in tweaking secondary and tertiary timings).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> if you're keen on gaining literally fractional milliseconds worth of performance


You are underestimating the impact tertiary timings can have on memory performance, and you may be under estimating the impact of memory performance on certain memory intensive applications.

The difference from all stock tertiary timings, to what I'm running now, is not milliseconds in some tasks, but minutes. Maybe the one timing I'm curious about now would only result in such a small gain, but tertiary timings as a whole are quite influential.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> you may want to consider the much larger gains to be had by changing your overclocking routines and methods a little, before looking to tune your DRAM to within an inch of what it is capable of


I'm tuning _everything_ to within an inch of what it's capable of.

I would love more CPU speed, but as I've repeatedly stated, I am not going to move my goal post when it comes to acceptable levels of instability (none) to get it. I lose much, much, less from accepting a 5-10% hit to core clocks than I could from even high intermittent instability.

What you suggest sounds like something public education officials would do to inflate graduation rates. In reality, the tests aren't too hard, the students are just too stupid, and the educators even worse. Making it easier for morons to gain qualifications doesn't do anything to reduce the number of morons in circulation. Likewise, reducing my standards for stability won't make my system more stable, it will just let more errors get through in the long run...which the exact opposite of what I want.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> hey you know, "prime95 loves haswell". And that is not an edited quote.


Accurate quote of an accurate statement.

Haswell is over 30% faster at primality testing than Ivy Bridge at the same clock speeds. This is a difference of almost a week of 24/7 computation to test a single large prime number. That's huge.

Prime95 loves Haswell. In the same way that Assassin's Creed: Unity loves NVIDIA's Maxwell. This is obvious to anyone that uses the program for what it was originally intended for, or who takes one look at the kind of current it forces these parts to to pull.


----------



## Silent Scone

Never remotely implied? The stability you require? _Can't_ go higher? etc

Are you a politician?









Your fundamental understanding of the topic has swayed in several different ways in the space of 7 days with some modest editing and moving goal posts. Your needs seem to be gradually changing to suit your argument. You strive for this stability ceiling whilst only running larger FFTs. Surely this ceiling is running smaller FFT where AVX/2 is competing for power with other components? Otherwise what is the point?

Am I not making any sense







? I am not so much moving the goal posts as much as I am trying to make sense of why you need to use Prime.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> Prime95 loves Haswell. In the same way that Assassin's Creed: Unity loves NVIDIA's Maxwell. This is obvious to anyone that uses the program for what it was originally intended for, or who takes one look at the kind of current it forces these parts to to pull.


Hello

The current draw is because of the way Prime uses the AVX instruction set. There are no known programs that hammer the CPU with constant AVX instructions the way Prime does. Intel has also stated this in the past and was their reasoning for the additional voltage increase associated with the AVX instructions when using Haswell CPUs to be a non-issue. This is also why such anomalies such as ESO events should be a concern when running Prime for anyone that remotely understands the architecture or has some type of background in semiconductor engineering.

My personal experience with Prime on this platform is that it is possible to pass 24 hours yet 3ds MAX will crash the system within 3 or 4 hours into a render. There have been several other users post the same regarding 3ds Max compared to Prime. So yeah, users who have been there and done that state Prime is a waste of time for a valid reason.

Also, continuing going back and editing your posts after they are responded to neither helps your cause nor goes unnoticed.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat

Quote:


> Did you try each individually by chance? Like maybe lapping did nothing but delidding helped a bunch or visa versa


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Creator*
> 
> OMG how?!? How did you manage to get it delid without breaking it? That may be the first functional one I've seen of HW-E.


Quote:


> Did you try each individually by chance? Like maybe lapping did nothing but delidding helped a bunch or visa versa


[email protected] !

I lapped the heat spreader first, that give only 2°C lower temps on all cores.

The rest of 4°C is the better connection to the head spreader itself, four cores around 4°C an the other two 3°C lower.

I cut around the edges with a razer blade.
Then i use two knifes und then i stick right and left under the heatspreader.
Then i got my iron and put it on the heat spreader.
Temp around 100°C nothing happens, then 120°C and the heat spreader pops up, thats it !
With a hot knife i get of the solder on the chip.

Easier than I thought









The solder that Intel us is low temp solder.

But the difference between solder and liquid metal is very smal but is is around 4°C in my szenario.
Liquid metal has a little bit better heat transversion.

91°C before and 86°C after lapping and delidding. (Temps are with Prime95 28.5)

Benefits of 5 hours is 6°C lower temp









Greedings to everyone !


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MehlstaubtheCat*
> 
> I cut around the edges with a razer blade.
> Then i use two knifes und then i stick right and left under the heatspreader.
> Then i got my iron and put it on the heat spreader.
> Temp around 100°C nothing happens, then 120°C and the heat spreader pops up, thats it !
> With a hot knife i get of the solder on the chip.
> 
> Easier than I thought
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The solder that Intel us is low temp solder.
> 
> But the difference between solder and liquid metal is very smal but is is around 4°C in my szenario.
> Liquid metal has a little bit better heat transversion.
> 
> 91°C before and 86°C after lapping and delidding. (Temps are with Prime95 28.5)
> 
> Benefits of 5 hours is 6°C lower temp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Greedings to everyone !


man....

you're making me think crazy thoughts

pretty sure i would go direct die though.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

How does the pcb not bend/melt before the solder gives out? Thats nuts.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> man....
> 
> you're making me think crazy thoughts
> 
> pretty sure i would go direct die though.


This will be the next i thing i will try,

Liquid metal and only the waterblock over it !

The solder melt at around 120°C, this will not damage the pcb.
I must only head up the headspeader for under 1min.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> hey 'cat... were you referring to this (amazing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) delid of yours or your 4930K with your pm?
> NIce!! +1


This Haswell isn't my own. I made this for my friend.
I will use my 4930k more than 4 years, then i will build another rig









I don´t have a plan to delid my 4930k too


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> How does the pcb not bend/melt before the solder gives out? Thats nuts.


The solder components have by far the lowest melting point of any part of the package.

The substrate itself is not likely to be damaged during short exposures until 300C+ and that's a conservative estimate.

Any time I re-flow anything in an oven I use 200C, and this is done for 10 minutes at a time. Reflowing IHS solder takes maybe 45 seconds and only reaches ~150C at the hottest part of the chip (other than the outer face of the IHS itself).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MehlstaubtheCat*
> 
> The solder melt at around 120°C, this will not damage the pcb.
> I must only head up the headspeader for under 1min.


It's closer to 150C (indium solder), but yeah. People think desoldering these things is risky, but basic thermodynamics ensures that the IHS just falls off before the die or PCB get hot enough to be at risk.

You have thermal resistance, and a great deal of it, every step of the the way. As the solder TIM reaches melting point, the solder on the other side of the CPU die is going to be a good 10-20C cooler, and the solder on the other side of the substrate holding on the surface mount capacitors will probably be colder than they would under peak operational loads.

Some sources concerning the solder used(or a very close relative of it):

http://www.indium.com/solder-paste-and-powders/low-high-temperature/#products
http://documents.indium.com/qdynamo/download.php?docid=1149

http://iweb.tms.org/PbF/JOM-0606-67.pdf

Anyway, props for being the first person I've seen to delid a Haswell-E correctly. Looking forward to a lidded vs. liddless comparison.


----------



## Vayne4800

Okay. Here is my current status.

- 42x100 = 4200 Mhz Core @ 1.265V
- 40x100 = 4000 Mhz Uncore @ 1.255V
- Input Voltage at 1.90V (Note that 0.01V increments have the greatest temperature increase after increasing Core voltage. So use this sparingly!)
- System Agent = Auto = 0.88V
- 2666Mhz @ 15-15-15-35-T1 @ 1.25V Mode 2 on R5E. +1700% Coverage on HCI Memtest.
- VCCIO CPU and PCH @ 1.1V
- All Spread Spectrum Disabled, Speedstep Disabled, SVID Support Disabled for both CPU and DRAM
- R5E BIOS version 1103.
- SLI 980 @ Power Target 112%/85C, +35/+35 offset OC on GPU/MEM.
- Every other R5E bios setting not mentioned here is on default!

First Realbench ran 8 hours and even stopped at end of the stresstest without freezing. I ran two other times and it failed 4 hours and 1 hours since start, respectively, with BSOD C5 error. I used two have AIDA 64 on with sensors showing during these two runs. Eitherway, I re-installed every driver for the motherboard. Clean installed GPU drivers with DDU. So my last run ran 8 hours and only froze as it reached end of minute 479 towards stopping.

Can I consider this stable? Should I do something else?

For what its worth:

Valley:
Stock = 109.9 FPS
OC = 116 FPS

Firestrike:
Stock = 18999
OC = 20110


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vayne4800*
> 
> Okay. Here is my current status.
> 
> - 42x100 = 4200 Mhz Core @ 1.265V
> - 40x100 = 4000 Mhz Uncore @ 1.255V
> - Input Voltage at 1.90V (Note that 0.01V increments have the greatest temperature increase after increasing Core voltage. So use this sparingly!)
> - System Agent = Auto = 0.88V
> - 2666Mhz @ 15-15-15-35-T1 @ 1.25V Mode 2 on R5E. +1700% Coverage on HCI Memtest.
> - VCCIO CPU and PCH @ 1.1V
> - All Spread Spectrum Disabled, Speedstep Disabled, SVID Support Disabled for both CPU and DRAM
> - R5E BIOS version 1103.
> - SLI 980 @ Power Target 112%/85C, +35/+35 offset OC on GPU/MEM.
> - Every other R5E bios setting not mentioned here is on default!
> 
> First Realbench ran 8 hours and even stopped at end of the stresstest without freezing. I ran two other times and it failed 4 hours and 1 hours since start, respectively, with BSOD C5 error. I used two have AIDA 64 on with sensors showing during these two runs. Eitherway, I re-installed every driver for the motherboard. Clean installed GPU drivers with DDU. So my last run ran 8 hours and only froze as it reached end of minute 479 towards stopping.
> 
> Can I consider this stable? Should I do something else?


stop code when realbench crashed? I don't see much temperature increase with input voltage on my loop between 1.8 and 1.9v


----------



## Vayne4800

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> stop code when realbench crashed? I don't see much temperature increase with input voltage on my loop between 1.8 and 1.9v


Well, I am on air and yes, Not much between 1.8V to 1.9V. Though if I go from 1.90V to 1.91V or 1.92V, CPU throttles on FPU test in AIDA64. Even with a lower CPU voltage. Anyway, I could be wrong and might need to experiment more. I guess we can still agree that it affects temperature and more than Cache Voltage.

Are you asking about the Stop Code for the middle crashed that I had with Realbench or the freeze on the last one? As I said, the middle two runs had a C5 code. The last one just froze.


----------



## [email protected]

You might want to try reducing the cache ratio and or increasing Vcore, cache voltage and system agent voltage. Need to isolate the cause of freezing really. Easily done by putting things into the safe done and clocking up gradually.


----------



## Silent Scone

This is not surprising that it's throttling on your setup. On my main loop on the 900D which has a silly amount of rad space, ADIA FPU will push the core temperature to 70c without even blinking. However 1.92v input LLC6 will settle at 1.888v. TBH I think if you feel the need to stress floating point at all AIDA FPU test is the most sensible, it's no slouch


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat

@Blameless

I switch to step 1.5 on the iron that i have, this was enough to melt the solder








Maybe a half step is 50°C, then i agree with you, that this solder melt around 150°C


----------



## Hawk777th

On aida to test stability do you just use the system stability test? Also can you set it for a certain amount of time? Or do you just come back after a few hours and check it?

Also do you do CPU FPU Cache and System memory? Or what combo?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawk777th*
> 
> On aida to test stability do you just use the system stability test? Also can you set it for a certain amount of time? Or do you just come back after a few hours and check it?


Yes, the memory benchmark is OK for checking bandwidth and memory latency. AIDA64 isn't the go-to suite for everything stability but it's definitely worth putting the stability test into your overclocking routine. For whatever reason, it's exceptionally good at finding cache instability.

Depending on how stable your system is, AIDA will stop the test in the event of a 'hardware failure', sadly it won't hold your hand for you and tell you what the problem was but if struggling you can run the individual test components separately to isolate the problem


----------



## Hawk777th

Ya I am just trying to test an OC since P95 is pretty unusable now. I am going for 4.0-4.2 on probably 1.2V. I just dont know if I trust 1.3 for 24/7. I guess I am a wimp haha.

What do I check CPU FPU CACHE?


----------



## Silent Scone

It's up to you but I recommend running CPU, System Memory and Cache together and running FPU separately. I have no gauge on your cooling


----------



## Hawk777th

Well 1.3V @ 4.5 never got above 70C on ROG stress tester.

I am also having another strange issue, sometimes when I boot I am getting Overlocking failed hit F2 to go to bios? I set back to stock and have been getting it and the computer strongly has been restarting when I tell it to shut down. I am wondering if its the ram in XMP 2 which is the 2400MHZ mode it says it wants 1.35V but if I look in bios with this selected it seems to only be getting 1.2 on DRAM EC etc. Is this incorrect?


----------



## Silent Scone

Does it say 1.2v when you go into BIOS or just after 'overclocking failed' then entering the bios? If 1.35v is what you've got typed in, that's fine. But I find some of the programming for XMP fails to set DRAMV. So make sure it's set to 1.35v before continuing.

If you're just seeing 1.2v reported in the OC failed safe mode this is normal. If the board didn't default back, you'd end up doing what we had to do in the past and clear the CMOS each time which is not fun.

As it stands though in case this was in doubt your OC doesn't sound stable


----------



## Vayne4800

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> You might want to try reducing the cache ratio and or increasing Vcore, cache voltage and system agent voltage. Need to isolate the cause of freezing really. Easily done by putting things into the safe done and clocking up gradually.


Somehow I feel fairly confident that the cache is fine considering I ran AIDA64 Cache stresstest at 1.22V for 8 hours without any issues. So more voltage there for added comfort. With CPU at 4200Mhz, I feel 1.265V is probably already on the high end as I can actually passed realbench 8 hour stresstest with as low as 1.25V without issues but different configuration. Now that you mention system agent voltage. The RB Stresstest that ran smoothly had the ram at 2666Mhz 15-15-15-35-T2 @ 1.25V. Could it be that changing from T2 to T1 require tuning the SA? If yes, what value should I start with from 0.88V?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> This is not surprising that it's throttling on your setup. On my main loop on the 900D which has a silly amount of rad space, ADIA FPU will push the core temperature to 70c without even blinking. However 1.92v input LLC6 will settle at 1.888v. TBH I think if you feel the need to stress floating point at all AIDA FPU test is the most sensible, it's no slouch


I don't really use it to stress it. Just to see how high the temperature can go. I usually aim for 95C or lower considering that it throttle at 98C or higher. So I just check for 1 min then stop. If I throttle, I dial back my multiplier or voltage or both.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawk777th*
> 
> On aida to test stability do you just use the system stability test? Also can you set it for a certain amount of time? Or do you just come back after a few hours and check it?
> 
> Also do you do CPU FPU Cache and System memory? Or what combo?


As I mentioned earlier, I just use the FPU stresstest to gauge voltage limits with my cooling setup. The only other stresstesting I used it for was cache stresstest. My main and honestly most reliable stresstest I use is Realbench. If you pass this consistently for 8 hours without hiccups, consider yourself golden. I personally feel I am getting there and just need some tuning to hit the jackpot.


----------



## Vayne4800

Repost...


----------



## Hawk777th

Ya no it did it all stock I had taken it back down while I changed fans and stuff. I don't know why the pc is rebooting when I hit shut down it seems to only do it then. Like the board doesn't have a chance to update the XMP or something cause when it fails I see 1.2 back in DRAM V. But normal its 1.35 as it should be.

If I can control the heat is it ok to do CPU CACHE AND FPU at the same time for stability?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vayne4800*
> 
> Repost...


running CR1 can put more strain on the IMC if you're running the system on the line, try between 0.95v-1v. Doesn't sound like you're far away. I would agree to an extent that if you can run AIDA64 cache for 8 hours you're probably home free but this is Haswell and stranger things have happened at sea.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vayne4800*
> 
> Somehow I feel fairly confident that the cache is fine considering I ran AIDA64 Cache stresstest at 1.22V for 8 hours without any issues. So more voltage there for added comfort. With CPU at 4200Mhz, I feel 1.265V is probably already on the high end as I can actually passed realbench 8 hour stresstest with as low as 1.25V without issues but different configuration. Now that you mention system agent voltage. The RB Stresstest that ran smoothly had the ram at 2666Mhz 15-15-15-35-T2 @ 1.25V. Could it be that changing from T2 to T1 require tuning the SA? If yes, what value should I start with from 0.88V?


Yes going to T1 may be enough to require System Agent voltage changes, cache voltage changes and in some cases even Vcore. My last post was being written at the same time you posted your reply to SS about throttling. I'd probably tail the OC back a bit if it were my system.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawk777th*
> 
> Ya no it did it all stock I had taken it back down while I changed fans and stuff. I don't know why the pc is rebooting when I hit shut down it seems to only do it then. Like the board doesn't have a chance to update the XMP or something cause when it fails I see 1.2 back in DRAM V. But normal its 1.35 as it should be.
> 
> If I can control the heat is it ok to do CPU CACHE AND FPU at the same time for stability?


A lot of things are ok, doesn't mean I'd recommend doing them







. Stick to isolating FPU test


----------



## Hawk777th

Ok I will give that try and maybe Asus Real Bench.

Any idea why it would reboot on shut down its been at stock clocks when it does this? Also is the ASUS OC Socket on by default or is there a setting you have to change?


----------



## Vayne4800

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> running CR1 can put more strain on the IMC if you're running the system on the line, try between 0.95v-1v. Doesn't sound like you're far away. I would agree to an extent that if you can run AIDA64 cache for 8 hours you're probably home free but this is Haswell and stranger things have happened at sea.


Sure thing. Will try that. I actually never did before and it might be the only thing I need! Honestly in all my attempts, I never changed system agent unless I was running at 3000Mhz. Yet I tried all sorts of stuff before.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Yes going to T1 may be enough to require System Agent voltage changes, cache voltage changes and in some cases even Vcore. My last post was being written at the same time you posted your reply to SS about throttling. I'd probably tail the OC back a bit if it were my system.


Sure, will work on tuning the SA voltage and report findings. Might take me a few days as I trial and error.

As for throttling, it doesn't do it on the settings mentioned. Though it did at 4300Mhz @ 1.27V or above settings but with Input Voltage at 1.91V. Unless you are asking me to dial back further.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawk777th*
> 
> Ok I will give that try and maybe Asus Real Bench.
> 
> Any idea why it would reboot on shut down its been at stock clocks when it does this? Also is the ASUS OC Socket on by default or is there a setting you have to change?


A few people have had this problem but I've not experienced it sorry. Try disabling Power on By PCI-E/PCI as this is the option for wake on LAN. Also uninstall AI Suite and any of the WIFI software if this fails.

Failing that may be related to instability

No the OC socket refers to the pin configuration on the socket itself

See here if interested: http://rog.asus.com/347222014/rampage-motherboards/asus-rog-x99-exclusive-oc-socket-extra-pins-extra-performance/


----------



## Hawk777th

Ok. I have tried Real bench but had no luck as it always says instability detected even at stock default settings so hoping to just use Aida 64 FPU I guess.


----------



## Silent Scone

lol in that case XMP is most likely causing your system to become unstable, you may have to tune SA voltage. Sounds like you need to hit the drawing board

1, get XMP working and stable, with whatever means you find more preferable, AIDA64, Realbench or both (initially)

2. Same again but with HCI Mem test Pro (500-1000%)

3 work on core

rinse repeat for any incremental changes and then finally work on cache.


----------



## Hawk777th

Haha oh great. I double checked that wake on PCI wasnt on and shut it back down and about 10 mins later it turned on on its own again....







Asus suite is uninstalled.

Its possessed!

I am also now getting this crap everytime I boot.


----------



## Vayne4800

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> lol in that case XMP is most likely causing your system to become unstable, you may have to tune SA voltage. Sounds like you need to hit the drawing board
> 
> 1, get XMP working and stable, with whatever means you find more preferable, AIDA64, Realbench or both (initially)
> 
> 2. Same again but with HCI Mem test Pro (500-1000%)
> 
> 3 work on core
> 
> rinse repeat for any incremental changes and then finally work on cache.


Wait wait! Is that reply for me? If yes, then XMP is perfectly stable on my system as it passed both realbench and HCI memtest without issues before. Even with the overclock, XMP with CR2 passed realbench and memtest without a hitch. Now my issue is OC + CR1.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawk777th*
> 
> Haha oh great. I double checked that wake on PCI wasnt on and shut it back down and about 10 mins later it turned on on its own again....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asus suite is uninstalled.
> 
> Its possessed!
> 
> I am also now getting this crap everytime I boot.


How did you uninstall it? Go under task schedular it's probably in there under ASUS


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vayne4800*
> 
> Wait wait! Is that reply for me? If yes, then XMP is perfectly stable on my system as it passed both realbench and HCI memtest without issues before. Even with the overclock, XMP with CR2 passed realbench and memtest without a hitch. Now my issue is OC + CR1.


Lol no not you, you're on your own


----------



## Hawk777th

I cleared them in TS. This Asus stuff is so flaky. Do you know anything about ErP seems that these mobos can wake from sleep if this is not enabled. I pulled my ethernet and it seems to have stayed off but I know that PCI Wake From Sleep is off.......

UGGG....


----------



## Vayne4800

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Lol no not you, you're on your own


Fine but I do appreciate your help and replies! So I hope that doesn't mean you have given up on me! Not yet!


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawk777th*
> 
> I cleared them in TS. This Asus stuff is so flaky. Do you know anything about ErP seems that these mobos can wake from sleep if this is not enabled. I pulled my ethernet and it seems to have stayed off but I know that PCI Wake From Sleep is off.......
> 
> UGGG....


also for the record iobit uninstaller comes in handy sometimes. it cleans up after somethings for the most part.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vayne4800*
> 
> Fine but I do appreciate your help and replies! So I hope that doesn't mean you have given up on me! Not yet!


lol no problem and no, but I wouldn't dare tell you to start from scratch again in case you lose your sanity


----------



## Hawk777th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> also for the record iobit uninstaller comes in handy sometimes. it cleans up after somethings for the most part.


I will try that! Thanks.

Reading about this ErP setting seems it can still wake on lan unless this is Enabled...


----------



## Vayne4800

Here is a question for [email protected],

If 2666Mhz 15-15-15-35-T1 @ 1.25V and 0.88V SA gives +1700% coverage on HCI Memtest, it can still cause the odd freeze at end of a RB Stresstest? I mean, that feels contradictory to me atleast, but if the possibility is really there, then sure I will tune the SA.

I mean, I understand it could be something else, but was wondering about that.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawk777th*
> 
> I cleared them in TS. This Asus stuff is so flaky. Do you know anything about ErP seems that these mobos can wake from sleep if this is not enabled. I pulled my ethernet and it seems to have stayed off but I know that PCI Wake From Sleep is off.......
> 
> UGGG....


No sorry I have not had an issue with ERP.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawk777th*
> 
> I cleared them in TS. This Asus stuff is so flaky. Do you know anything about ErP seems that these mobos can wake from sleep if this is not enabled. I pulled my ethernet and it seems to have stayed off but I know that PCI Wake From Sleep is off.......
> 
> UGGG....


Try unchecking wake on lan settings in the local are connection - properties ?


----------



## Hawk777th

I will do that. Can windows wake the bios up??? Or will this write this to the UFEI? Thought Windows wasnt capable of waking the bios etc?


----------



## Blameless

Decided limiting myself to <1.3 vdimm was overly conservative and was able to get CL 11 out of my memory at 2400 with 1.33v. Was able to reduce ring and SA voltage by about 50mv each by dropping back to 3.5GHz uncore, without losing any measurable performance on account of the tighter timings.

I'm actually pretty impressed with how DDR4 seems to be doing, and with this platform in general. I'm running ~7% lower core and a full 21% lower uncore than I was on my 4.4GHz 3930k (which had similarly extensive memory tweaking), yet I'm still seeing archival performance 10% higher and encryption/decrpytion about 15% higher than before. This is all with software that doesn't take advantage of any newer instruction sets, but which are quite picky about memory bandwidth and latency. Extra 3MiB of L3 cache might be giving some benefit as well.

On a side note, I seem to need less voltage for stability with "Filter PLL Frequency" set to "Low BCLK Mode" rather than auto or high...probably because I'm at 100BCLK on the 1.00 strap, which would make sense.


----------



## Mr-Dark

can someone help with ram ? what is the best of this

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820233698&cm_re=ddr4_ram-_-20-233-698-_-Product

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231791&cm_re=ddr4_ram-_-20-231-791-_-Product

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231792&cm_re=ddr4_ram-_-20-231-792-_-Product

i will use this with 5820k +x99 sli plus + noctua d14 i prefer corsair but maby somthing i dont know about that ddr4


----------



## Jpmboy

deleted.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> can someone help with ram ? what is the best of this
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820233698&cm_re=ddr4_ram-_-20-233-698-_-Product
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231791&cm_re=ddr4_ram-_-20-231-791-_-Product
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231792&cm_re=ddr4_ram-_-20-231-792-_-Product
> 
> i will use this with 5820k +x99 sli plus + noctua d14 i prefer corsair but maby somthing i dont know about that ddr4


There is not allot different between those three kits, and the G skill kits are the exact same, just different bin. different color heatsink. I would go with the corsair just for the lowest possible profile to avoid potential tower cooler incompatibility.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> There is not allot different between those three kits, and the G skill kits are the exact same, just different bin. different color heatsink. I would go with the corsair just for the lowest possible profile to avoid potential tower cooler incompatibility.


Thank you + rep

i will go with corsair


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Thank you + rep
> 
> i will go with corsair


good choice!


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vayne4800*
> 
> If 2666Mhz 15-15-15-35-T1 @ 1.25V and 0.88V SA gives +1700% coverage on HCI Memtest, it can still cause the odd freeze at end of a RB Stresstest? I mean, that feels contradictory to me atleast, but if the possibility is really there, then sure I will tune the SA.


Realbench and HCI Memtest are quite different tests, with the former generally being more stressful. Passing HCI Memtest doesn't necessarily mean your SA is fine.

Has has already been mentioned, you may need to test various factors/clocks in isolation to pin down what exactly needs to be tweaked. Drop your memory speed and if you pass RealBench repeatedly without getting any freezes bring it back up and adjust SA some more. 0.88v could well be too low.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Can i get some recommendations for ring voltage, and sa for 4.5 core and 4.5 uncore ocs

For 5960x


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> Can i get some recommendations for ring voltage, and sa for 4.5 core and 4.5 uncore ocs
> 
> For 5960x


Not really. SA is sample dependant and non linear as is cache voltage. Generally speaking 4.5 uncore you're looking anywhere between 1.3 and 1.4v. Or again sample dependant, not at all.


----------



## lilchronic

15 min of aida64 and then 15 min of realbench and im stable no need for me to test for hours
4.5Ghz / 4.5Ghz uncore


----------



## tatmMRKIV

well my vcore is low and I can play with cache to 4.2 , maybe more, with my settings for 4.5 core stable, I just aida'd 1.289 constant with my v set to that and am trying out 1.25 in a second. Just did R15


when I had vring at 1.4 1.35 it would flat out not post. Like, i wouldnt be asking if I had any idea.
Also my CPU is a costa rica batch 3423B600
I bought it locally, and I guess they only sold 4 or so in either the last month or at all. they still have 3 more left.
they have 30day return no hassle return policy on cpus now.
See amazon is based in AZ, so I would have had to pay tax anyways.

also why does cpu-z take forever and a day to start up?

for stability testing.haha I think a wprime 1024pass is good.
How does anyone even oc with XTU? I have never had luck with xtu, I can be aida stable on 3 different series processor and still get severe XTU issues


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> well my vcore is low and I can play with cache to 4.2 , maybe more, with my settings for 4.5 core stable, I just aida'd 1.289 constant with my v set to that and am trying out 1.25 in a second. Just did R15
> 
> 
> when I had vring at 1.4 1.35 it would flat out not post. Like, i wouldnt be asking if I had any idea.
> Also my CPU is a costa rica batch 3423B600
> I bought it locally, and I guess they only sold 4 or so in either the last month or at all. they still have 3 more left.
> they have 30day return no hassle return policy on cpus now.
> See amazon is based in AZ, so I would have had to pay tax anyways.
> 
> also why does cpu-z take forever and a day to start up?
> 
> for stability testing.haha I think a wprime 1024pass is good.
> How does anyone even oc with XTU? I have never had luck with xtu, I can be aida stable on 3 different series processor and still get severe XTU issues


Have you upped Vl 6 voltage to 1.45v ?

also i have no problem with XTU here is my run for the Challenger Division 1 comp on HWbot

XTU @ 4Ghz


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> How does anyone even oc with XTU? I have never had luck with xtu, I can be aida stable on 3 different series processor and still get severe XTU issues


XTU is simply a front-end for, unless you pull out the associated binaries and replace them, an outdated version of LINPACK.

Usually a harder to pass than AIDA, but no where near as hard to pass as more demanding tests.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Have you upped Vl 6 voltage to 1.45v ?
> 
> also i have no problem with XTU here is my run for the Challenger Division 1 comp on HWbot
> 
> XTU @ 4Ghz


i did and i went to 1.51 and it still wasnt going


----------



## malik22

hi guys what program do you suggest for a oced 5820k aida 64 intel xtu or realbench?


----------



## lilchronic

All 3. although i wouldn't bother running XTU stress test just the benchmark. it seems more stressful.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malik22*
> 
> hi guys what program do you suggest for a oced 5820k aida 64 intel xtu or realbench?


Primarily Realbench, with a side of Aida64.


----------



## lilchronic

Like @Silent Scone has pointed out many times, Aida64 is very good at catching cache instability.


----------



## lilchronic

I got a question about memtest . I was testing last night, 3000Mhz - 15-16-16- 42-2T with 1.35v and somewhere between 400% - 1200% i had two errors on one of the instances. so my question is how long do i need to really run memtest?

Im going to see if i can get it to pass 16-16-16-43-2t tonight or maybe 15-16-17-42-2t .. currently just testing what set of trimmings is better with Aida64 cache and memory benchmark.

Edit: woops thought i was editing my first post


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> so my question is how long do i need to really run memtest?


How tolerant are you of memory errors?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> How tolerant are you of memory errors?


I dont want any errors


----------



## NYD117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> I got a question about memtest . I was testing last night, 3000Mhz - 15-16-16- 42-2T with 1.35v and somewhere between 400% - 1200% i had two errors on one of the instances. so my question is how long do i need to really run memtest?


This could be soft error considering the amount of errors in your entire test/instances. Maybe a part of the module is more prone to such errors when stressed with overclocking than the rest of your ram. You should consider that no hardware is 100% error proof even ecc but even under these circumstances I would suggest that you should get this more stable because errors in memtest can indicate that the system can and will be unstable at a point especially after certain errors are manifested at the kernel's memory level.


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> I dont want any errors


I'd suggest aiming for 5000-10000% error free on HCI Memtest with at least one instance per logical core and ~85-90% of your system memory in use, even for just good day-to-day stability. This is at least an overnight test.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NYD117*
> 
> This could be soft error considering the amount of errors in your entire test/instances. Maybe a part of the module is more prone to such errors when stressed with overclocking than the rest of your ram. You should consider that no hardware is 100% error proof even ecc


Soft memory errors on an otherwise stable system should not be happening more often than every few months (if the system is on 24/7, less often otherwise), on average, even without ECC.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NYD117*
> 
> but even under these circumstances I would suggest that you should get this more stable because errors in memtest can indicate that the system can and will be unstable at a point especially after certain errors are manifested at the kernel's memory level.


Yeah, errors as often as he's getting them now are going to produce real problems, and probably sooner rather than later.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> I got a question about memtest . I was testing last night, 3000Mhz - 15-16-16- 42-2T with 1.35v and somewhere between 400% - 1200% i had two errors on one of the instances. *so my question is how long do i need to really run memtest*?
> Im going to see if i can get it to pass 16-16-16-43-2t tonight or maybe 15-16-17-42-2t .. currently just testing what set of trimmings is better with Aida64 cache and memory benchmark.
> Edit: woops thought i was editing my first post


one instance per thread, 80-90% of ram (just check what your os and background stuff is using - resource monitor) then north of 5 laps as a minimum. memtest will stress the cache quite well and show as an error. with 1 or 2 errors like you had, retest with one notch loweer cache (same volts tho) or add some mV to Vcache if you think the ram is just on the edge of stability with those timings. You're very close!


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Jeez my chip is good for 4.6 at 1.3v
Here i was expecting to have to play the return game


----------



## ktoonsez

@Blameless and @Jpmboy:

Thanks guys again for the replies and the suggestions on my USB constantly disconnecting, Blameless's idea was the correct one, eveer since I upped the voltage for PCH items I have not had a single disconnect


----------



## Vayne4800

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> Realbench and HCI Memtest are quite different tests, with the former generally being more stressful. Passing HCI Memtest doesn't necessarily mean your SA is fine.
> 
> Has has already been mentioned, you may need to test various factors/clocks in isolation to pin down what exactly needs to be tweaked. Drop your memory speed and if you pass RealBench repeatedly without getting any freezes bring it back up and adjust SA some more. 0.88v could well be too low.


Yeah, Realbench failed twice with System Agent 0.90V and 0.95V. So I decided to go back to 0.88V and revert to CR2 and currently realbench is running for 8 hours. Will keep dialing back until multiple RB Stresstests are passed consistently (2-3 really).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> 15 min of aida64 and realbench and im stable no need for me to test for hours
> 4.5Ghz / 4.5Ghz uncore


Simultaneously? How is that even better than hours of stresstesting?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malik22*
> 
> hi guys what program do you suggest for a oced 5820k aida 64 intel xtu or realbench?


Realbench is my current get alternative old gen Prime95. Aida can never be used as a total system stability test. Intel XTU is slightly harder to pass than AIDA but doesn't come close to Realbench.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> Primarily Realbench, with a side of Aida64.


This!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Like @Silent Scone has pointed out many times, Aida64 is very good at catching cache instability.


Seconded!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> I got a question about memtest . I was testing last night, 3000Mhz - 15-16-16- 42-2T with 1.35v and somewhere between 400% - 1200% i had two errors on one of the instances. so my question is how long do i need to really run memtest?
> 
> Im going to see if i can get it to pass 16-16-16-43-2t tonight or maybe 15-16-17-42-2t .. currently just testing what set of trimmings is better with Aida64 cache and memory benchmark.
> 
> Edit: woops thought i was editing my first post


I usually do an overnight which comes close to +1800%.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vayne4800*
> 
> Yeah, Realbench failed twice with System Agent 0.90V and 0.95V. So I decided to go back to 0.88V and revert to CR2 and currently realbench is running for 8 hours. Will keep dialing back until multiple RB Stresstests are passed consistently (2-3 really).
> *Simultaneously?* How is that even better than hours of stresstesting?
> Realbench is my current get alternative old gen Prime95. Aida can never be used as a total system stability test. Intel XTU is slightly harder to pass than AIDA but doesn't come close to Realbench.
> This!
> Seconded!
> I usually do an overnight which comes close to +1800%.


One at a time


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vayne4800*
> 
> Yeah, Realbench failed twice with System Agent 0.90V and 0.95V. So I decided to go back to 0.88V and revert to CR2 and currently realbench is running for 8 hours. Will keep dialing back until multiple RB Stresstests are passed consistently (2-3 really).


What's the default SA voltage on your part? I know it can be very picky about either too much or too little voltage but I'm surprised that 0.9v was too much.


----------



## Vayne4800

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> What's the default SA voltage on your part? I know it can be very picky about either too much or too little voltage but I'm surprised that 0.9v was too much.


Default = Auto = 0.88V.

I just went back to it as the successful RB stresstest that I had with no freeze towards the last minute of the 8 hour stresstest was with CR2 and SA at auto (0.88V). Basically, I am slowly trying to isolate the cause of the issue.

For the record, the last crash I had was a C5 code with Pool Corruption. I would guess this is either or a combination of IMC and RAM.


----------



## Hawk777th

I think I got my possessed computer to stop turning itself on randomly lol.

I am going to shoot for 4.2 @ 1.2V and see how it goes with Aida 64 FPU for a few hours. I cant get realbench to run even at all stock it just says INSTABILITY DETECTED and I am at all stock clocks XMP disabled lol so I think it must be the program. I have not has any trouble with the rig so far at all so its been 100% stable for me at stock.

Let the overclocking begin!


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawk777th*
> 
> I cant get realbench to run even at all stock it just says INSTABILITY DETECTED and I am at all stock clocks XMP disabled lol so I think it must be the program.


If everyone else can run it, it's not likely to be the program.


----------



## Vayne4800

Pretty sure you have something wrong at stock.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vayne4800*
> 
> Yeah, Realbench failed twice with System Agent 0.90V and 0.95V. So I decided to go back to 0.88V and revert to CR2 and currently realbench is running for 8 hours. Will keep dialing back until multiple RB Stresstests are passed consistently (2-3 really).
> Simultaneously? How is that even better than hours of stresstesting?
> Realbench is my current get alternative old gen Prime95. Aida can never be used as a total system stability test. Intel XTU is slightly harder to pass than AIDA but doesn't come close to Realbench.
> This!
> Seconded!
> I usually do an overnight which comes close to +1800%.


1000% is considered the HCI 'golden standard'. I tend to run up to 1000% more than once.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vayne4800*
> 
> Default = Auto = 0.88V.
> 
> I just went back to it as the successful RB stresstest that I had with no freeze towards the last minute of the 8 hour stresstest was with CR2 and SA at auto (0.88V). Basically, I am slowly trying to isolate the cause of the issue.
> 
> For the record, the last crash I had was a C5 code with Pool Corruption. I would guess this is either or a combination of IMC and RAM.


Who knows. I think you might be better off attempting to run fast boot and disabling mem training at your CR2 settings. Retest a couple of times. You're still going around in circles


----------



## Hawk777th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> If everyone else can run it, it's not likely to be the program.


I dont disagree however I googled and alot of people are having that glitch with it on stock systems. Maybe I have an older version. Let me go dig haha.

Are you guys running the bench or the stress test?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawk777th*
> 
> I dont disagree however I googled and alot of people are having that glitch with it on stock systems. Maybe I have an older version. Let me go dig haha.
> 
> Are you guys running the bench or the stress test?


Stress test. I've never had the instability detected message when running realbench stress test or bench. Make sure you are actually running your memory at stock (2133).


----------



## Hawk777th

I am running it at 4GB and at the XMP profile this time and it seems to be working go figure LOL. I am going to let it run for a few hours.

Has anyone tried to just see what they can get on Stock V? Or are these things needing a bump to go anywhere over stock?

Also what Offset am I looking at to get 1.2V if I don't force manual V?

Thanks!


----------



## Silent Scone

Don't run the test with less memory than your system has. If you have a 16gb kit, run it with 16gb.


----------



## Hawk777th

Oh alright DERP lol.









Any idea on the offset for 1.2V?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawk777th*
> 
> Oh alright DERP lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any idea on the offset for 1.2V?


You should probably stick to manual voltage till you've pin pointed your stability issue and the system is stable. Offset will apply additional voltage on to the full load VID, you don't know what your total voltage needs to be yet so there isn't much point playing with it.


----------



## Hawk777th

Will do. Well so far it seems to be going fine I will let it run tonight and if it passes I will tinker with it tomm.


----------



## Vayne4800

Froze at minute 479 (last minute) as it was halting. Thinking of dialing back the cache to stock speed and voltage and dialing RAM to 2133Mhz.


----------



## Silent Scone

Do yourself a favour. Stay where you are at the minute, run HCI and AIDA for the same length of time. Otherwise you will never get this done lol.

There is an issue with Luxmark/Realbench halting with Maxwell cards, we know this for a fact. Take this under advisement and carry on, I think you're being too pedantic and this halt temperament is hampering your progress.

Look at it this way, if you had come back to your machine just before the test finished and thought, 'that'll do' at the last 2 minutes and manually halted the test. It would have done exactly the same thing sooner. Also, I'm not entirely sure the issue is present when SLI is disabled, or with multiple cards. If you disable the other two cards and halt the test after a minute for example - see what happens.


----------



## Vayne4800

At those settings, I already ran AIDA and HCI without issues ><. As for the Luxmark/Realbench halting with Maxwell cards, is there any source to confirm this? Because it is getting damn confusing at this point. Is this Maxwell doing or is it system stability!

Actually, that isn't a bad idea. I will halt it around 3 min mark. It usually freezes. So will test with SLI disabled. I don't get why this isn't fixed yet! Making stability testing and troubleshooting harder!


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vayne4800*
> 
> At those settings, I already ran AIDA and HCI without issues ><. As for the Luxmark/Realbench halting with Maxwell cards, is there any source to confirm this? Because it is getting damn confusing at this point. Is this Maxwell doing or is it system stability!
> 
> Actually, that isn't a bad idea. I will halt it around 3 min mark. It usually freezes. So will test with SLI disabled. I don't get why this isn't fixed yet! Making stability testing and troubleshooting harder!


It's difficult to pin down, but yes there are known issues with maxwell cards and realbench halting. It happens to me sometimes at stock, sometimes it doesn't.


----------



## Silent Scone

Disable the second the card in device manager after disabling SLI


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vayne4800*
> 
> As for the Luxmark/Realbench halting with Maxwell cards, is there any source to confirm this? Because it is getting damn confusing at this point. Is this Maxwell doing or is it system stability!


Hello

The issue is with the nVidia driver and how it is accessing system memory X99. It is possible that Luxmark errors out when selecting the tested amount of memory to equal the installed system memory for the same reason.


----------



## [email protected]

The issue causes Luxmark to close - not usually the system to crash/freeze or BSOD in the cases I have seen and tests here. The previous gen cards were patched, but it seems NV still have some work to do for Maxwell.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ktoonsez*
> 
> @Blameless and @Jpmboy:
> 
> Thanks guys again for the replies and the suggestions on my USB constantly disconnecting, *Blameless's idea was the correct one, eveer since I upped the voltage for PCH items I have not had a single disconnect*


that's good to know! thanks for sharing the result.


----------



## malik22

hey guys I have a 5820k on asus x99-s with G.Skill Ripjaws 4 DDR4-2400 16gb the cpu is cooled by a 360rad on its own so I think im good when it comes to cooling could you guys suggest me some settings to get 4.6ghz on the chip.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> The issue causes Luxmark to close - not usually the system to crash/freeze or BSOD in the cases I have seen and tests here. The previous gen cards were patched, but it seems NV still have some work to do for Maxwell.


I fixed, or at least masked the issue by setting a tdr delay of 10 using regedit. I can run realbench again without luxmark crashing when it completes. The entry does not exist and needs to be manually added. But you're right, Nvidia has some work, as this is not a true fix, because the GPUs are otherwise unresponsive in excess of 2 seconds quite often when put into SLI. These are my first SLI Nvidia cards, but apparently they have had reoccurring TDR issues since TDR was introduced in Vista.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

How's this looking? bout to switch over to win 7 for benching


no luck with cache, once i start tweaking it I get posting issues


----------



## Hawk777th

Are you guys seeing big gains with brining up the Unicore clock? What does Unicore do? Sorry I am new to this Haswell line.

4 hours of Realbench @ 4.2 1.2v passed looking good!


----------



## NYD117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawk777th*
> 
> Are you guys seeing big gains with brining up the Unicore clock? What does Unicore do? Sorry I am new to this Haswell line.
> 
> 4 hours of Realbench @ 4.2 1.2v passed looking good!


You mean uncore.
Other than significant improvement in memory bandwidth and better scores in benchmarks that rely on cache and memory speed you wont really see a difference in normal applications or games. If you are using applications which rely on the above then it really makes a difference.


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawk777th*
> 
> Are you guys seeing big gains with brining up the Unicore clock? What does Unicore do? Sorry I am new to this Haswell line.


Uncore clock controls the speed of the L3 cache and IMC.

The only real world tests I see big gains from uncore in are archival programs (which are enormously dependent on memory subsystem), where it helps quite a bit, often more than core clock.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I fixed, or at least masked the issue by setting a tdr delay of 10 using regedit. I can run realbench again without luxmark crashing when it completes. The entry does not exist and needs to be manually added. But you're right, Nvidia has some work, as this is not a true fix, because the GPUs are otherwise unresponsive in excess of 2 seconds quite often when put into SLI. These are my first SLI Nvidia cards, but apparently they have had reoccurring TDR issues since TDR was introduced in Vista.


Nice find







Like you say though, bit of a work around


----------



## tatmMRKIV

cache is relevent in superpi benches


----------



## Hawk777th

Thanks for the uncore explinations!

Just passed 4 hours of Realbench so I guess I am going to run a few hours of Aida 64 FPU and I guess I can call it stable. Then I get to figure out the offset voltage for stability.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNMock*
> 
> So I'm pretty green at Overclocking, but I kind of feel like I got a good one here:
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/e4fhwd
> 
> That's while running XTU for about 45 minutes
> 
> Only thing I've messed with is disabling the power saving features, upped the voltage and multiplier.
> 
> Tried 4.8 @ 1.4 but it wouldn't hold stable and didn't wanna push my luck going higher on voltage although the temps don't seem to be an issue.
> 
> Are there some other voltages to tweak to try and crawl up some more, or is the start tweaking the strap next on the list.


I hope mine is able to do just that. I am looking forward to a 4.5Ghz over clock using under 1.3v on the Core and Ill even leave the Ram at 2133 If i Have to.



All I need is a 980 to start messing with my overclock.

The Cautious One


----------



## Hawk777th

Alighty kids dumb questions time. I passed 4Hrs of Aida 64 and 8 Hours of Realbench with 4.2 @ 1.2V Manual.

I switched over to offset and my Turbo isnt scaling down its just stuck at 4.2? Also with +.1 offset I am only at 1.098? I can get into Windows this low I guess. Though HW monitor is reporting a different Vcore .912? Which one do I believe?

What am I missing here?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawk777th*
> 
> Alighty kids dumb questions time. I passed 4Hrs of Aida 64 and 8 Hours of Realbench with 4.2 @ 1.2V Manual.
> 
> I switched over to offset and my Turbo isnt scaling down its just stuck at 4.2? Also with +.1 offset I am only at 1.098? I can get into Windows this low I guess. Though HW monitor is reporting a different Vcore .912? Which one do I believe?
> 
> What am I missing here?
> 
> *
> 
> *


check windows power options> advanced> min proc state = 0%, then it will down clock and down volt.








assuming you have speedstep enabled in bios.


----------



## Vayne4800

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I fixed, or at least masked the issue by setting a tdr delay of 10 using regedit. I can run realbench again without luxmark crashing when it completes. The entry does not exist and needs to be manually added. But you're right, Nvidia has some work, as this is not a true fix, because the GPUs are otherwise unresponsive in excess of 2 seconds quite often when put into SLI. These are my first SLI Nvidia cards, but apparently they have had reoccurring TDR issues since TDR was introduced in Vista.


Ok, I applied this fix, ran again with 4200/4000/2666T1. Realbench ran 8 hours and finished without freezing. Basically a successful run! Can I say that fixed it for the freezes? Or it was an odd run that didn't have problems and that if I run RB stresstest again, it will freeze at end or give a C5 stop code in the middle?


----------



## Hawk777th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> check windows power options> advanced> min proc state = 0%, then it will down clock and down volt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> assuming you have speedstep enabled in bios.


I reset my bios and it stuck this time finally.







I noticed a .20 offset in the bios was yellow lol. Do I have to mess with LLC or anything to get offset to work the best? On my 2600K I had it all set to extreme. Or with the board handle it ok on Auto?

Should I bother trying to find a lower V for the clock? I am @ 1.2Vcore and my max temps are 61C? Is it worth the effort or am I pretty safe 24/7 with 1.2?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawk777th*
> 
> I reset my bios and it stuck this time finally.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I noticed a .20 offset in the bios was yellow lol. Do I have to mess with LLC or anything to get offset to work the best? On my 2600K I had it all set to extreme. Or with the board handle it ok on Auto?
> 
> Should I bother trying to find a lower V for the clock? I am @ 1.2Vcore and my max temps are 61C? Is it worth the effort or am I pretty safe 24/7 with 1.2?


with haswell you really should try *adaptive* vcore (and fixed or offset vcache) if you want dynamic voltage control. if your cpu needed 1.2V with fixed, select adaptive put 0.005V in offset and 1.195V on turbo. will load to the same voltage as as fixed vcore did. LLC modulates vdroop of input voltage not vcore (unlike your 2600K), and yes, LLC is very important:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1510001/asus-rampage-v-extreme-owners-thread/2000_20#post_23088546
http://www.overclock.net/t/1510001/asus-rampage-v-extreme-owners-thread/2020_20#post_23088741
http://www.overclock.net/t/1510001/asus-rampage-v-extreme-owners-thread/2020_20#post_23089414

did you set windows power option min processor state to 0% ??


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vayne4800*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning:Fix
> 
> 
> 
> I fixed, or at least masked the issue by setting a tdr delay of 10 using regedit. I can run realbench again without luxmark crashing when it completes. The entry does not exist and needs to be manually added. But you're right, Nvidia has some work, as this is not a true fix, because the GPUs are otherwise unresponsive in excess of 2 seconds quite often when put into SLI. These are my first SLI Nvidia cards, but apparently they have had reoccurring TDR issues since TDR was introduced in Vista
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, I applied this fix, ran again with 4200/4000/2666T1. Realbench ran 8 hours and finished without freezing. Basically a successful run! Can I say that fixed it for the freezes? Or it was an odd run that didn't have problems and that if I run RB stresstest again, it will freeze at end or give a C5 stop code in the middle?
Click to expand...

I am hesitant to call it a fix, because the GPUs are still not reporting active for >2 seconds, which without the fix _extra delay_ would trigger display recovery by windows. But if you have applied the work around and passed 8 hours, then I would call it good myself.


----------



## Silent Scone

Tapping input a few notches is far more preferable than more LLC

E.g 1.88v LLC8 - 9 vs 1.92v LLC6 as a vague example


----------



## Hawk777th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> with haswell you really should try *adaptive* vcore (and fixed or offset vcache) if you want dynamic voltage control. if your cpu needed 1.2V with fixed, select adaptive put 0.005V in offset and 1.195V on turbo. will load to the same voltage as as fixed vcore did. LLC modulates vdroop of input voltage not vcore (unlike your 2600K), and yes, LLC is very important:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1510001/asus-rampage-v-extreme-owners-thread/2000_20#post_23088546
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1510001/asus-rampage-v-extreme-owners-thread/2020_20#post_23088741
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1510001/asus-rampage-v-extreme-owners-thread/2020_20#post_23089414
> 
> did you set windows power option min processor state to 0% ??


Thanks for the explanation! I will try and figure out adaptive as I have never used it before. I will adjust it and re test the machine!


----------



## Mr-Dark

Just sold my 4790k +z97 +16gb ddr3 today

join this club soon with my 5820k :x99 sli plus + ddr4









qustion about sli plus x99 can i run sli in 1st and 3st pci slot ? or must 1 +2 ?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Tapping input a few notches is far more preferable than more LLC
> E.g 1.88v LLC8 - 9 vs 1.92v LLC6 as a vague example


Absolutely!

hey bro - check the gpu clocks in AB on this:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Absolutely!
> 
> hey bro - check the gpu clocks in AB on this:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice! How much voltage?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Nice! How much voltage?


a healthy amount?









______
OP table updated. (haven't seen the OP around here lately)


----------



## Pikaru

EDIT: Changed my mind


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> a healthy amount?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ______
> OP table updated. (haven't seen the OP around here lately)


lol!









I thought that was your strix but then it occurred to me...


----------



## stubass

Awesome comp by Gigabyte.. so it seems all the 4 rounds and 10 stages / round onlye air or water can be used with Temps above 25C in XTU









Hope this comp inspires more people to get into benching on the bot









http://oc-esports.io/#!/round/gbt_z97x99_xtuchallenge

http://oc-esports.io/#!/round/gbt_z97x99_xtuchallenge/rules


----------



## Glottis

i'm not sure if this is the right place to post this problem.

my 5820K is at 4.5Ghz, i have speed-stepping enabled and correct power profile in windows. EIST works. but in World of Warcraft i experience strange behavior, CPU doesn't go above 2 to 3.3Ghz even if i turn off vsync/remove frame limiter. it's really weird. i don't have this problem in other games. for example in BF4 if i turn off vsync and remove fps limit CPU goes to full 4.5Ghz no problem.

this wouldn't be a big problem but sometimes FPS in WoW drops below 60 which is very distracting. i have to disable EIST with different power profile every time playing WoW and restore my regular power profile after done playing


----------



## NYD117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Glottis*
> 
> i'm not sure if this is the right place to post this problem.
> 
> my 5820K is at 4.5Ghz, i have speed-stepping enabled and correct power profile in windows. EIST works. but in World of Warcraft i experience strange behavior, CPU doesn't go above 2 to 3.3Ghz even if i turn off vsync/remove frame limiter. it's really weird. i don't have this problem in other games. for example in BF4 if i turn off vsync and remove fps limit CPU goes to full 4.5Ghz no problem.
> 
> this wouldn't be a big problem but sometimes FPS in WoW drops below 60 which is very distracting. i have to disable EIST with different power profile every time playing WoW and restore my regular power profile after done playing


The typical troubleshooting would suggest that you should provide GPU model as well as specify if your GPU runs at maximum load with frame limiter off.

But. You are talking about an mmorpg. Have you confirmed that the specific threads on which the game runs on are at maximum frequency and/or load when experiencing these framedrops? The most probable is that the game is already using all the CPU power it can get (the game engine limits) and no more. These games are very CPU bound and when many characters are loaded or something else that requires massive communication with the server its most probable that the threads will max out even at higher speeds.

The game engines in mmorpgs are generally ancient.

Also a good example is Tera that does exactly this. You remove framelimiter you hit max GPU usage when alone along with crazy fps, but when you go to a crowded town there are extreme framedrops.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought that was your strix but then it occurred to me...


K|ngStr|x ?

Now back to the "named" bios to see if it wprks as well.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Awesome comp by Gigabyte.. so it seems all the 4 rounds and 10 stages / round onlye air or water can be used with Temps above 25C in XTU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope this comp inspires more people to get into benching on the bot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://oc-esports.io/#!/round/gbt_z97x99_xtuchallenge
> 
> http://oc-esports.io/#!/round/gbt_z97x99_xtuchallenge/rules


Ugh - I was tightening timings a bit too much for XTU the other night, w8.1 crashed so hard it forgot it's name! had to use "Refresh".

BTW - thanks for the helpful mention.


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought that was your strix but then it occurred to me...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K|ngStr|x ?
> 
> Now back to the "named" bios to see if it wprks as well.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Awesome comp by Gigabyte.. so it seems all the 4 rounds and 10 stages / round onlye air or water can be used with Temps above 25C in XTU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope this comp inspires more people to get into benching on the bot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://oc-esports.io/#!/round/gbt_z97x99_xtuchallenge
> 
> http://oc-esports.io/#!/round/gbt_z97x99_xtuchallenge/rules
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ugh - I was tightening timings a bit too much for XTU the other night, w8.1 crashed so hard it forgot it's name! had to use "Refresh".
> 
> BTW - thanks for the helpful mention.
Click to expand...

LOL, sorry the way you worded that made me laugh









this comp is definitely going to hit my credit card lol


----------



## 8051

I have an Asrock Extreme4 x99 paired w/a i7-5820. For some reason I'm locked at a 33 multiplier. The BIOS reports what I want to
overclock my CPU to, but doesn't actually give me that frequency. In windows 7 I loaded up 4 instances of orthos (2 set to blend and
2 set to small FFT's) and my multiplier didn't boost to the value I set in the BIOS (127.4 * 36 or 4586.4), instead I'm stuck permanently
@ 127.4 * 33 (or ~4204 MHz.)

I have the following settings in my BIOS

127.4Mhz * 36 = 4586.4Mhz
BCLK/PCIe Ratio: 1.25
All Core: 36
CPU Cache Ratio: 29 (3694.6Mhz)
Primary Plane Current Limit: 100
BCLK Frequency: 127.4
Vcore override voltage: 1.285V
CPU cache override voltage: 1.250V
System Agent Voltage Offset: 0.50
CPU Input Voltage: 1.89V
CPU Load-line Calibration: level 1
CPU Integrated VR Faults: disabled
CPU Integrated VR Efficiency Mode: disabled
CPU C States Support: enabled
Package C State Support: C0/C1 State
Speedstep: enabled
Turbo Boost: enabled
DDR4-2802 15-17-17-36 1N
DRAM voltage: 1.390V
DRAM BCLK: 128.5
Maximum Aggregate Memory Performance: enabled
MRC Fast Boot: disabled
Memory Power Savings Mode: disabled


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Awesome comp by Gigabyte.. so it seems all the 4 rounds and 10 stages / round onlye air or water can be used with Temps above 25C in XTU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope this comp inspires more people to get into benching on the bot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://oc-esports.io/#!/round/gbt_z97x99_xtuchallenge
> 
> http://oc-esports.io/#!/round/gbt_z97x99_xtuchallenge/rules


UGH just when I am about to sell my soc force LN2, a reason to keep it...


----------



## norcaljason

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Glottis*
> 
> i'm not sure if this is the right place to post this problem.
> 
> my 5820K is at 4.5Ghz, i have speed-stepping enabled and correct power profile in windows. EIST works. but in World of Warcraft i experience strange behavior, CPU doesn't go above 2 to 3.3Ghz even if i turn off vsync/remove frame limiter. it's really weird. i don't have this problem in other games. for example in BF4 if i turn off vsync and remove fps limit CPU goes to full 4.5Ghz no problem.
> 
> this wouldn't be a big problem but sometimes FPS in WoW drops below 60 which is very distracting. i have to disable EIST with different power profile every time playing WoW and restore my regular power profile after done playing


What program are you using to monitor clock speed?

I play WoW too, and it only fully loads 1 core.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

if its just one game... bad coding.. but seriously. alot of games are not multicore optimized, and wow is pretty core dependent as far as FPS goes from what I remember.
I played wildstar just before it launched and it was the same. My 680s never went over 50% or something yet I always had some wierd FPS. Blizz games are just kinda poorly coded for multicore users.

still way better than playing it on the PCs most people play wow with.

but if you are running into CPU limits with a video game, on these processors, something IS wrong. unless MAYBE 4K but that would be more gpu I'd figure.


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8051*
> 
> I have an Asrock Extreme4 x99 paired w/a i7-5820. For some reason I'm locked at a 33 multiplier. The BIOS reports what I want to
> overclock my CPU to, but doesn't actually give me that frequency. In windows 7 I loaded up 4 instances of orthos (2 set to blend and
> 2 set to small FFT's) and my multiplier didn't boost to the value I set in the BIOS (127.4 * 36 or 4586.4), instead I'm stuck permanently
> @ 127.4 * 33 (or ~4204 MHz.)


Increase the current limit, or disable speed step all together.

Also, what BIOS are you on?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> but if you are running into CPU limits with a video game, on these processors, something IS wrong. unless MAYBE 4K but that would be more gpu I'd figure.


There are games that can still be CPU limited on 4.5GHz+ Haswells, even with relatively modest graphics setups, though they are rare.

Throwing resolution and IQ at a title usually moves a game to be more GPU, not CPU, limited.


----------



## AtomicFrost

Hello everyone!

A few days ago I finished building my new X99 build.









I've read some of the overclocking guides out there, and a few posts on here. However, I'm looking for a few pointers from people on here who have a lot more experience overclocking on the X99 platform.









I've been using 15 minute RealBench 2.41 stress tests to get a ballpark on how stable my 5960X is at different speeds.

So far here is where I'm at:

(Using ~1.9v CPUIN; manual voltage on cpu core; auto on all of the other voltages)

1. 100 BCLK x 44 (~4.4Ghz) @ 1.296v passes. This is with the memory at 2133 (auto default)

2. 127.8 BCLK x 34 (~4.33Ghz) @ 1.296v also passes. This is with the XMP memory profile at 2800 which puts the BCLK at ~127.

Anything higher than that on the multiplier fails RealBench / BSOD.









I also tried out the 3000 XMP profile that's included with the Corsair memory. It appeared to be stable at 35x125. However, it drops the 16GB down to triple channel from quad channel so I'm guessing the memory controller can't handle it. The odd thing is that it still sees all 16GB, it just drops a channel? :with:

With my H110i GT all of the core temps are ~70c with 1.3v under load so no issues with overheating.

So I have a few questions that hopefully someone can help answer.

At ~1.3v core it looks like I'm stuck at a bit over 4.3Ghz on my 5960x. Other than the possibility of this being a VERY average chip, is there something I'm missing?

After I finally settle on an overclock what is my best (and safest) option to reduce the core voltage at idle? I'm leaning towards offset because of the issues I've read about the adaptive voltage mode (0.1v extra with AVX enabled apps on top of your offset, and issues with 125bclk)

Last night I quickly played around with offset voltage, but I'm a bit confused about finding the correct offset.

At stock settings my 5960x pulls 1.056v under full load, so I'm pretty sure this is my stock VID at load. So, if I wanted 1.296v at load with my overclock, would I just set a +0.240v offset? This seems a bit high, and I'm worried about the 125BCLK. I think that I read somewhere that a 125bclk changes the VID table, so I don't want to enter this blindly.

Just in case the specs aren't showing up correctly in rig builder: Asus Rampage V Extreme; Corsair Vengeance 2800; H110i GT and 295x2 GPU
Edit: I've been having issues with OCN not loading correctly; Looks like RigBuilder didn't stick; I'll re-enter the rig specs after I eat dinner.

TLDR: Looks like I'm stuck at ~4.3Ghz @ ~1.3v with 2800 memory; any pointers to get more out of the chip other than more core voltage? What's the best way to determine offset voltage with a 125bclk?

Any and all help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## 8051

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Just sold my 4790k +z97 +16gb ddr3 today
> 
> join this club soon with my 5820k :x99 sli plus + ddr4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> qustion about sli plus x99 can i run sli in 1st and 3st pci slot ? or must 1 +2 ?


Isn't this a mistake? From what I read the 4790 is better @ anything gaming and
even Prime95.

I'm kinda regretting going w/the Haswell-E on my latest build.


----------



## 8051

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> Increase the current limit, or disable speed step all together.
> 
> Also, what BIOS are you on?
> There are games that can still be CPU limited on 4.5GHz+ Haswells, even with relatively modest graphics setups, though they are rare.
> 
> Throwing resolution and IQ at a title usually moves a game to be more GPU, not CPU, limited.


Blameless, I'm using P1.60 (as reported by CPUz). I had thought P1.60 was the latest BIOS for the
x99 Extreme4.

The situation is actually worse now, unless CPUz is 1.72.0.x64 is mis-reporting the CPU frequency I'm
now stuck @ 3192 MHz, on a 25x multiplier and 127.68 MHz BCLK. I'm using the high performance profile
in Windows 7 as well (where the minimum CPU speed is 100% and the maximum CPU speed is 100%).

I'll try disabling speed step first. If I disable the Turbo Boost, I no longer have the option to change the
CPU multiplier at all.

Thanks for the help Blameless.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8051*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Just sold my 4790k +z97 +16gb ddr3 today
> 
> join this club soon with my 5820k :x99 sli plus + ddr4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> qustion about sli plus x99 can i run sli in 1st and 3st pci slot ? or must 1 +2 ?
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't this a mistake? From what I read the 4790 is better @ anything gaming and
> even Prime95.
> 
> I'm kinda regretting going w/the Haswell-E on my latest build.
Click to expand...

The architecture is the same, clock for clock per core all is equal. The stock clocks put the 4790k ahead of the -E processors in things that are not going to take advantage of mor core. Overclocked to the same speed, and given a task that will utilize mor corez, the -E will win out.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

I like how people think this line of processors is for gaming.

OFC 4790k is better for gaming, games arent optimized for more than 1 or 2 cores.
maybe in 4K youd see an edge but not with 1080p or 1440p


----------



## 8051

Does CPUz 1.72.0 have any problems w/i7-5820's or Asrock x99 Extreme4 motherboards?

In Windows 7, under 75% orthos load, my computer reports my CPU @ 4.21 GHz under load, Speedfan reports a
frequency of 4210 MHz but CPUz reports 2937 MHz @ 127.7 MHz BCLK.

So which is correct? Or are none of them correct (because in the BIOS I thought
I had overclocked to 4.6 GHz (127.8 * 36).

Or is there something wrong w/my motherboard and/or CPU/


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> I like how people think this line of processors is for gaming.
> 
> OFC 4790k is better for gaming, games arent optimized for more than 1 or 2 cores.
> maybe in 4K youd see an edge but not with 1080p or 1440p


@ 4k you will have less ( cpu bottleneck) than @ 1080P because your GPU bound. 1080p you can push more fps causing a (cpu bottleneck). In single threaded games haswell and haswell- e will perform similar with haswell- e slight beating haswell clock for clock since it has more cache. the only advantage the 4790k has is that it can clock 100Mhz-300Mhz higher wich is not much in real world performance.

also in mutli threaded games like crysis 3 i found that trying to stay @ 120FPS the 4790k would bottle neck in certain parts bringing me down to 90FPS with all 8 cores @ 85-99% usage with 5820k i get Around 130FPS and if i had more gpus im sure it would be higher because i cant cause a cpu bottleneck with my 5820 in crysis 3.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8051*
> 
> Does CPUz 1.72.0 have any problems w/i7-5820's or Asrock x99 Extreme4 motherboards?
> 
> In Windows 7, under 75% orthos load, my computer reports my CPU @ 4.21 GHz under load, Speedfan reports a
> frequency of 4210 MHz but CPUz reports 2937 MHz @ 127.7 MHz BCLK.
> 
> So which is correct? Or are none of them correct (because in the BIOS I thought
> I had overclocked to 4.6 GHz (127.8 * 36).
> 
> Or is there something wrong w/my motherboard and/or CPU/


try using this:

http://www.hwinfo.com/download.php


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> @ 4k you will have less ( cpu bottleneck) than @ 1080P because your GPU bound. 1080p you can push more fps causing a (cpu bottleneck). In single threaded games haswell and haswell- e will perform similar with haswell- e slight beating haswell clock for clock since it has more cache. the only advantage the 4790k has is that it can clock 100Mhz-300Mhz higher wich is not much in real world performance.
> 
> also in mutli threaded games like crysis 3 i found that trying to stay @ 120FPS the 4790k would bottle neck in certain parts bringing me down to 90FPS with all 8 cores @ 85-99% usage with 5820k i get Around 130FPS and if i had more gpus im sure it would be higher because i cant cause a cpu bottleneck with my 5820 in crysis 3.


cool!


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8051*
> 
> Blameless, I'm using P1.60 (as reported by CPUz). I had thought P1.60 was the latest BIOS for the
> x99 Extreme4.


1.72 was released three days ago.

http://www.asrock.com/mb/Intel/X99%20Extreme4/?cat=Download&os=BIOS

That said, this issue should not require a BIOS update to resolve if you are on 1.60.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8051*
> 
> I'll try disabling speed step first. If I disable the Turbo Boost, I no longer have the option to change the CPU multiplier at all.


This is normal.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8051*
> 
> Does CPUz 1.72.0 have any problems w/i7-5820's or Asrock x99 Extreme4 motherboards?


I haven't noticed any such issue with my 5820k and ASRock X99 OC Formula. I don't have an Extreme4, but I haven't heard of these problems from anyone who does, other than yourself.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8051*
> 
> So which is correct? Or are none of them correct (because in the BIOS I thought
> I had overclocked to 4.6 GHz (127.8 * 36).
> 
> Or is there something wrong w/my motherboard and/or CPU/


Did you disable speed step and all other throttling features yet? A 4.6GHz HW-E, even the hex cores, will exceed default limits by some margin.


----------



## 8051

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> 1.72 was released three days ago.
> 
> http://www.asrock.com/mb/Intel/X99%20Extreme4/?cat=Download&os=BIOS
> 
> That said, this issue should not require a BIOS update to resolve if you are on 1.60.
> This is normal.
> I haven't noticed any such issue with my 5820k and ASRock X99 OC Formula. I don't have an Extreme4, but I haven't heard of these problems from anyone who does, other than yourself.
> Did you disable speed step and all other throttling features yet? A 4.6GHz HW-E, even the hex cores, will exceed default limits by some margin.


Blameless, I did disable speedstep, but it didn't seem to make any difference.

Here's my current (relevant) BIOS settings:

127.8Mhz * 36 = 4600Mhz
BCLK/PCIe Ratio: 1.25 (PCIe bus speed is 102.8 Mhz)
All Core: 36
CPU Cache Ratio: 29 (3726Mhz)
Primary Plane Current Limit: 100
BCLK Frequency: 127.8
Vcore override voltage: 1.3V
Vcore Voltage Additional Offset: AUTO
CPU Cache Override voltage: 1.250V
CPU Cache Voltage Offset: AUTO
System Agent Voltage Offset: 0.50
CPU Input Voltage: 1.91V
CPU Load-line Calibration: level 1
CPU Integrated VR Faults: disabled
CPU Integrated VR Efficiency Mode: disabled
CPU C States Support: enabled
Package C State Support: C0/C1 State
Speedstep: disabled
Turbo Boost: enabled
Filter PLL Frequency: High BCLK Mode
Primary Plane Current Limit: 100
CPU Tj Max: 90
DDR4-2811 15-17-17-36 1N
DRAM voltage: 1.390V
DRAM BCLK: 127.8
Maximum Aggregate Memory Performance: enabled
MRC Fast Boot: disabled
Memory Power Savings Mode: disabled

Thanks to my Phanteks ph-tc14pe and some high
speed, high CFM, high static pressure fans I
don't see my temps go above 75 degrees on any
core.

Maybe the Asrock x99 Extreme4 just doesn't have
the overclocking capabilities of your high-end
board?


----------



## Blameless

Your board has the same VRM as mine, and you should not be anywhere near it's limits.

Increase primary plane current limit. 100A is too low.

If that doesn't help, disable C-states and put the TJmax back to default.

Also, you have too much LLC. Level 1 disables droop entirely and may even had a slight vrise, this is generally bad. Try setting 3 or 2, and bump input voltage slightly, if you need to.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

well I said xtu was impossible but I have been passing it all day. only thing that stopped me was 4.75+ but I can try again later, I finally got uncore past 4. its at 4.375 now xD


----------



## givmedew

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> I like how people think this line of processors is for gaming.
> 
> OFC 4790k is better for gaming, games arent optimized for more than 1 or 2 cores.
> maybe in 4K youd see an edge but not with 1080p or 1440p


Do you play video games on a high end GPU or 2 of them? Have you seen the recent benchmarks and have you seen where DX12 is going (ie look at mantle results).

It doesn't even take mantle to get scaling on 4+ cores and there is even a rare game hear and there that can make use of hyper-threading although that is far far far from the norm. IMO i5 quads are still the way to go for a budget build as the 5-10C you get from not having hyper-threading equals a higher clock than the equivalent i7...

That said... 6 cores is 6 cores and there are games showing scaling with it even without mantle. Once DX12 becomes a reality in video games 6 core i7s are going to be all the rage lol...

That said... I just booted my 5820k up for the first time a few hours ago... Are these things safe to run in the 90s and is it safe to run them at above 1.3v? I see on the list that most people are staying below 1.3v... not sure if that is because of thermals or what?

Also what is the best thing to do stability testing with and when do you consider it stable enough for that list?

Just throwing in random numbers and cranking up the clock speed every couple hours I am at 72C maximum reported in RealTemp 3.70 w/ a 2C delta for the water with the clock speed at 4.6GHz and the voltage at 1.3v manual with 1.9v input voltage. I set the cache at 33x for now and turned down the ddr speed to 1866 to rule out memory and cache related issues.

I have no experience OCing X99 or X79... just 1366/1155/1150

I choose the 1.3v because that seemed to be what a lot of people where not going over on that chart.

Using Aida64 with CPU, FPU, Cache, and Memory selected.


----------



## Pikaru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *givmedew*
> 
> Do you play video games on a high end GPU or 2 of them? Have you seen the recent benchmarks and have you seen where DX12 is going (ie look at mantle results).
> 
> It doesn't even take mantle to get scaling on 4+ cores and there is even a rare game hear and there that can make use of hyper-threading although that is far far far from the norm. IMO i5 quads are still the way to go for a budget build as the 5-10C you get from not having hyper-threading equals a higher clock than the equivalent i7...
> 
> That said... 6 cores is 6 cores and there are games showing scaling with it even without mantle. Once DX12 becomes a reality in video games 6 core i7s are going to be all the rage lol...
> 
> That said... I just booted my 5820k up for the first time a few hours ago... Are these things safe to run in the 90s and is it safe to run them at above 1.3v? I see on the list that most people are staying below 1.3v... not sure if that is because of thermals or what?
> 
> Also what is the best thing to do stability testing with and when do you consider it stable enough for that list?
> 
> Just throwing in random numbers and cranking up the clock speed every couple hours I am at 72C maximum reported in RealTemp 3.70 w/ a 2C delta for the water with the clock speed at 4.6GHz and the voltage at 1.3v manual with 1.9v input voltage. I set the cache at 33x for now and turned down the ddr speed to 1866 to rule out memory and cache related issues.
> 
> I have no experience OCing X99 or X79... just 1366/1155/1150
> 
> I choose the 1.3v because that seemed to be what a lot of people where not going over on that chart.
> 
> Using Aida64 with CPU, FPU, Cache, and Memory selected.


Safe to run in the 90s? As in your cores touching 90c regularly?

I'm afraid of even touching 80 lol


----------



## givmedew

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pikaru*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *givmedew*
> 
> Do you play video games on a high end GPU or 2 of them? Have you seen the recent benchmarks and have you seen where DX12 is going (ie look at mantle results).
> 
> It doesn't even take mantle to get scaling on 4+ cores and there is even a rare game hear and there that can make use of hyper-threading although that is far far far from the norm. IMO i5 quads are still the way to go for a budget build as the 5-10C you get from not having hyper-threading equals a higher clock than the equivalent i7...
> 
> That said... 6 cores is 6 cores and there are games showing scaling with it even without mantle. Once DX12 becomes a reality in video games 6 core i7s are going to be all the rage lol...
> 
> That said... I just booted my 5820k up for the first time a few hours ago... Are these things safe to run in the 90s and is it safe to run them at above 1.3v? I see on the list that most people are staying below 1.3v... not sure if that is because of thermals or what?
> 
> Also what is the best thing to do stability testing with and when do you consider it stable enough for that list?
> 
> Just throwing in random numbers and cranking up the clock speed every couple hours I am at 72C maximum reported in RealTemp 3.70 w/ a 2C delta for the water with the clock speed at 4.6GHz and the voltage at 1.3v manual with 1.9v input voltage. I set the cache at 33x for now and turned down the ddr speed to 1866 to rule out memory and cache related issues.
> 
> I have no experience OCing X99 or X79... just 1366/1155/1150
> 
> I choose the 1.3v because that seemed to be what a lot of people where not going over on that chart.
> 
> Using Aida64 with CPU, FPU, Cache, and Memory selected.
> 
> 
> 
> Safe to run in the 90s? As in your cores touching 90c regularly?
> 
> I'm afraid of even touching 80 lol
Click to expand...

I'm not sure what you are saying exactly... or if you read what I had said and asked.

I asked if this CPU was safe to run at 90C as reported by RealTemp 3.70 IE whatever intel reports to RealTemp... the i5-4670K has no problem running at 90C even though I ran mine at 50C.

As I very clearly stated the absolute maximum that my CPU has spiked to is 72C and it actually is running in the high 50s but I'm sure you know the little spikes go quite a bit higher of course.

Either you didn't read my entire thing or your response was sarcastic but I am guessing that at least by your opinion it is not safe to allow the 4820k to hit 90C for long period of time... I suppose this is further backed by someone above changing their TJMAX in the bios... So I went ahead and did the same and set mine to 90C

That wasn't my only question though...

I asked about voltage and how to do stability testing... I'm currently using Aida64...

Also wondering what is the benefit to bclk overclocking... are people generally finding they get higher OC's that way? If they are... how much higher? Like 100MHz less than 100MHz more than 100MHz?

I guess I can try both ways...


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *givmedew*
> 
> I'm not sure what you are saying exactly... or if you read what I had said and asked.
> 
> I asked if this CPU was safe to run at 90C as reported by RealTemp 3.70 IE whatever intel reports to RealTemp... the i5-4670K has no problem running at 90C even though I ran mine at 50C.
> 
> As I very clearly stated the absolute maximum that my CPU has spiked to is 72C and it actually is running in the high 50s but I'm sure you know the little spikes go quite a bit higher of course.
> 
> Either you didn't read my entire thing or your response was sarcastic but I am guessing that at least by your opinion it is not safe to allow the 4820k to hit 90C for long period of time... I suppose this is further backed by someone above changing their TJMAX in the bios... So I went ahead and did the same and set mine to 90C
> 
> That wasn't my only question though...
> 
> I asked about voltage and how to do stability testing... I'm currently using Aida64...
> 
> Also wondering what is the benefit to bclk overclocking... are people generally finding they get higher OC's that way? If they are... how much higher? Like 100MHz less than 100MHz more than 100MHz?
> 
> I guess I can try both ways...


The CPU degradation process is faster when run at higher temps.
The Truth About Processor "Degradation"


----------



## tatmMRKIV

what are safe temps for 5960x? I have hit 75 for a blip in XTU but that was close to 4.65core and 1.4v just for a quick bench of course


----------



## Hawk777th

I am under the impression that 80C was about where you wanted to stay under for Haswell E OC. I have never hit that with my cooler but I have read that a few places. I don't know about safe voltage I read alot go for 1.3 @ 4.5 but I feel only time will tell if that is safe for these cpus.









Never knew about the temp degradation of the CPU. I always figured if the V was the same the wear was the same. Amazing.


----------



## givmedew

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *givmedew*
> 
> I'm not sure what you are saying exactly... or if you read what I had said and asked.
> 
> I asked if this CPU was safe to run at 90C as reported by RealTemp 3.70 IE whatever intel reports to RealTemp... the i5-4670K has no problem running at 90C even though I ran mine at 50C.
> 
> As I very clearly stated the absolute maximum that my CPU has spiked to is 72C and it actually is running in the high 50s but I'm sure you know the little spikes go quite a bit higher of course.
> 
> Either you didn't read my entire thing or your response was sarcastic but I am guessing that at least by your opinion it is not safe to allow the 4820k to hit 90C for long period of time... I suppose this is further backed by someone above changing their TJMAX in the bios... So I went ahead and did the same and set mine to 90C
> 
> That wasn't my only question though...
> 
> I asked about voltage and how to do stability testing... I'm currently using Aida64...
> 
> Also wondering what is the benefit to bclk overclocking... are people generally finding they get higher OC's that way? If they are... how much higher? Like 100MHz less than 100MHz more than 100MHz?
> 
> I guess I can try both ways...
> 
> 
> 
> The CPU degradation process is faster when run at higher temps.
> The Truth About Processor "Degradation"
Click to expand...

completely understood

read the article back in 2008-2009 somewhere and read about the 2500K degradation issues and how the 3rd gen experienced less of it and the 4th gen even less so and so on. My understanding is that the newest Intel processors are typically quite capable of running long term under fairly high temperatures. Stock 1150 haswell i7s with stock coolers and with high VIDs will run in the 90s just from a heavy load. You could run that thing like that all day long every day for years... YES I understand that with overclocking that degrading means that one day your stable at 4.8GHz and the next day your max clock speed is 4.7GHz... but does anyone know what the safe temps are at the moment? If no one KNOWS that 90C (the way the CPU measures it NOT at the die) is ruining people processors then I honestly am not going to worry about it. I'll never run the processor at that temp more than a split second and under artificial stress tests at that! x264 stability testing runs a whole lot cooler.

Has someone pegged down what the BAD don't go there temperature for the haswell-e is?


----------



## Silent Scone

Keep it under 80c as much as possible. These chips do appreciate heavy water. Even then with mine I still see 70c when stressing floating point / AVX. Normal usage to high (Realbench / AIDA) I barely see over 50-60c


----------



## givmedew

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawk777th*
> 
> I am under the impression that 80C was about where you wanted to stay under for Haswell E OC. I have never hit that with my cooler but I have read that a few places. I don't know about safe voltage I read alot go for 1.3 @ 4.5 but I feel only time will tell if that is safe for these cpus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never knew about the temp degradation of the CPU. I always figured it the V was the same the wear was the same. Amazing.


Article is from 2008 and still holds true but the temps are much much different now. ASFAIK 2500
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Keep it under 80c as much as possible. These chips do appreciate heavy water. Even then with mine I still see 70c when stressing floating point / AVX. Normal usage to high (Realbench / AIDA) I barely see over 50-60c


It doesn't say what CPU block you have...

I am running... a DT 5noz and cheap free TIM until I know I am keeping this chip then I will probably lap it and run coolabs ultra or GEILID GC EXTREME

Under AIDA64 load I am seeing high 50s at 1.3v and and mid to high 60s at 1.35v

I am wondering if anyone is stating a specific voltage to stay under? My best guess is that with me using this primarily for gaming (for the time being) that 1.35v would be fine as long as I double check all the temps while gaming. Once I am done figuring out all the overclocking parameters I going to heat the room up to 80f and check temps.

If I am running in the high 60s or low 70s but see blips in the low 80s is that alright or do you think I should shoot for another 5-10C lower... Utilizing the motherboards TJMAX setting I suppose I could force premature throttling to happen. I am wondering if that isn't the best idea just in case a hot summer day puts me past 80F inside with the AC on.


----------



## Silent Scone

Copper 'clean' Supremacy, loop temps barely stray 2-3c from ambient


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *givmedew*
> 
> Article is from 2008 and still holds true but the temps are much much different now. ASFAIK 2500
> It doesn't say what CPU block you have...
> 
> I am running... a DT 5noz and cheap free TIM until I know I am keeping this chip then *I will probably lap it and run coolabs ultra or GEILID GC EXTREME*
> 
> Under AIDA64 load I am seeing high 50s at 1.3v and and mid to high 60s at 1.35v
> 
> I am wondering if anyone is stating a specific voltage to stay under? My best guess is that with me using this primarily for gaming (for the time being) that 1.35v would be fine as long as I double check all the temps while gaming. Once I am done figuring out all the overclocking parameters I going to heat the room up to 80f and check temps.
> 
> If I am running in the high 60s or low 70s but see blips in the low 80s is that alright or do you think I should shoot for another 5-10C lower... Utilizing the motherboards TJMAX setting I suppose I could force premature throttling to happen. I am wondering if that isn't the best idea just in case a hot summer day puts me past 80F inside with the AC on.


Warranty voided for 1 -3°c temp drop...... :


----------



## givmedew

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *givmedew*
> 
> Article is from 2008 and still holds true but the temps are much much different now. ASFAIK 2500
> It doesn't say what CPU block you have...
> 
> I am running... a DT 5noz and cheap free TIM until I know I am keeping this chip then *I will probably lap it and run coolabs ultra or GEILID GC EXTREME*
> 
> Under AIDA64 load I am seeing high 50s at 1.3v and and mid to high 60s at 1.35v
> 
> I am wondering if anyone is stating a specific voltage to stay under? My best guess is that with me using this primarily for gaming (for the time being) that 1.35v would be fine as long as I double check all the temps while gaming. Once I am done figuring out all the overclocking parameters I going to heat the room up to 80f and check temps.
> 
> If I am running in the high 60s or low 70s but see blips in the low 80s is that alright or do you think I should shoot for another 5-10C lower... Utilizing the motherboards TJMAX setting I suppose I could force premature throttling to happen. I am wondering if that isn't the best idea just in case a hot summer day puts me past 80F inside with the AC on.
> 
> 
> 
> Warranty voided for 1 -3°c temp drop...... :
Click to expand...

Running coolabs liquid ultra will void your warranty on it's own (erases the printing on top of the CPU). The coolabs usually has more than 1-3c of temp drop and the laping is more of an essential thing to do when your using the coolabs.


----------



## givmedew

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Copper 'clean' Supremacy, loop temps barely stray 2-3c from ambient


Yeh I'm running 2-3 delta max and whatever the loop runs at I have a maximum increase of 1C difference between idle and running several hours of benchmarking. In AIDA64 the GPU temp started at 28C and stayed there the entire time. Never went up at all.

Now if I stress test the GPUs... well the water temp is going to rise a little bit. Right now I only have 3 fans on my Black Ice Extreme GTX480 1 of the fans broke. The fans are also only 2200RPM fans so it's not like I'm running something crazy.

When I get the chance I am going to replace the broken fan and do a push pull setup. I just picked up the new Corsair Link system so I am excited to get that beast running.


----------



## Jpmboy

just use a good TIM (like gelid ex) and a quality block or cooler. the koolance 380i and gelid do a great job. Lapping is really unnecessary.


----------



## Silent Scone

But it looks so goooood


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> just use a good TIM (like gelid ex) and a quality block or cooler. the koolance 380i and gelid do a great job. Lapping is really unnecessary.


I will second that, 380i and Gelid ex is my choice.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moorhen2*
> 
> I will second that, 380i and Gelid ex is my choice.


No wonder your temps are so good.








the build quality of this water block is tops and with the "90 degree" mount it is really a fantastic waterblock.


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> No wonder your temps are so good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the build quality of this water block is tops and with the "90 degree" mount it is really a fantastic waterblock.


I have used the 360,and the 370 in the past, excellent blocks in my opinion, and the 380i is the best of all, I even have the 380a in my cupboard for an AMD build that never happened. Koolance is king.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moorhen2*
> 
> I have used the 360,and the 370 in the past, excellent blocks in my opinion, and the 380i is the best of all, I even have the 380a in my cupboard for an AMD build that never happened. Koolance is king.


their QDCs and 380i... none better.


----------



## Pikaru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *givmedew*
> 
> I'm not sure what you are saying exactly... or if you read what I had said and asked.
> 
> I asked if this CPU was safe to run at 90C as reported by RealTemp 3.70 IE whatever intel reports to RealTemp... the i5-4670K has no problem running at 90C even though I ran mine at 50C.
> 
> As I very clearly stated the absolute maximum that my CPU has spiked to is 72C and it actually is running in the high 50s but I'm sure you know the little spikes go quite a bit higher of course.
> 
> Either you didn't read my entire thing or your response was sarcastic but I am guessing that at least by your opinion it is not safe to allow the 4820k to hit 90C for long period of time... I suppose this is further backed by someone above changing their TJMAX in the bios... So I went ahead and did the same and set mine to 90C
> 
> That wasn't my only question though...
> 
> I asked about voltage and how to do stability testing... I'm currently using Aida64...
> 
> Also wondering what is the benefit to bclk overclocking... are people generally finding they get higher OC's that way? If they are... how much higher? Like 100MHz less than 100MHz more than 100MHz?
> 
> I guess I can try both ways...


I did read your entire post and it wasn't a sarcastic comment. You asked if it was safe to run in the 90s and I was looking to see if I understood that you were asking if it was okay to have your chip touching 90c temp wise.

And I answered with the fact that I wouldn't touch 80c.


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> their QDCs and 380i... none better.


Only a tiny gripe I have with my 380i, I could not use 2 Monsoon Chaingun fittings on it, about 1mm out, so could only use 1, and a bog standard Comp fitting, grrrr.


----------



## VSG

Actually with x99, I found that the super thin jetplate J3 that EK designed specifically for the LGA 2011-3 IHS has helped the EK Supremacy Evo get consistently better TIM spreads compared to the 380i.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

My supremacy evo untethered keeps my cpu -5c less than the mobo at idle

But i also have ap30s attached to a 360gtx nemesis and a laing eco d5 8v-24v

So my usage wont really correlate to standard evo use.

Cuz i crank dem fans up

Is there a difference between the 2011 jetplate and 2011v3 or are they the same? I was too lazy to swap em out when i transfered it


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Actually with x99, I found that the super thin jetplate J3 that EK designed specifically for the LGA 2011-3 IHS has helped the EK Supremacy Evo get consistently better TIM spreads compared to the 380i.


I use the stock jet plate on the EVO and installed it 90ccw. I see no by mounting it 90ccw. I'm also using Gelid Extreme. I'm considering the EK Monoblock for thr R5E. Has anyone tried it out?


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

...


----------



## VSG

I am testing it out now, it's about on par with the Evo thermally (with Jetplate J3) and definitely makes it easier to plumb in than having three blocks separately. If you are not looking into the motherboard blocks then the justification isn't as big.


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *givmedew*
> 
> Also wondering what is the benefit to bclk overclocking... are people generally finding they get higher OC's that way? If they are... how much higher? Like 100MHz less than 100MHz more than 100MHz?


Most consistent benefit is with the memory speeds one can access.

I'm essentially limited to DDR4-2400 at 100 BCLK, because the highest memory multipliers have issues and are limited to 2666 anyway. At 1.25x or 1.67x BCLK straps/ratios I can go much higher on the memory. You can also get a bit more granularity out of core and uncore clocks by manipulating the BCLK ratios.

Beyond this, I haven't really seen a difference in what clocks where achievable, but I haven't been pushing into the ranges some have.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *givmedew*
> 
> the way the CPU measures it NOT at the die


Intel CPUs do measure temperature on die, though not exactly as some may expect. They have a sensor that counts down to whatever the peak junction temperature is set at internally (TJmax), giving a distance to TJmax, from which software derives an absolute temperature by putting in a number for what TJmax is.

Even if assumed TJmax is not 100% correct, this is way more likely to give an accurate reading (at least at the high-end, distance to TJmax can drift considerably the further you get from it) than any other method that does not involve physically modifying the CPU.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *givmedew*
> 
> Has someone pegged down what the BAD don't go there temperature for the haswell-e is?


Any temperature limit needs to be put in context of other factors.

One can expect that, very roughly, every 10C temperature change will either double or halve operational life span (see Black's Equation and Arrhenius equation, the later of which is useful for such broad topics as guessing how long a capacitor or resistor will last, how quickly milk can spoil, or how long epoxy takes to set) at a given voltage and load. There are plenty of mechanisms for degradation and failure, with electromigration being a prime one, which is dependent on current (based largely on clock speed and load), voltage, and temperature. Talking about any of these, without having an idea of the others, says little. A part at stock speed and voltage may last 5 years running 24/7 at 100C, but such temps could mean a lifespan of months with a the clock speeds and voltages that some are reaching here, or as little as seconds ot minutes at the voltages and current levels one might expect to need LN2 for.

I am relatively content to see peak temperatures of 90-95C for short periods during extreme stress testing at 1.2-1.25v and ~4.2GHz (normal load temps being in the 50s C). However, if i were running at 4.5GHz and 1.35v, for example, I'd put my maximum limit closer to 80C. If I were significantly underclocking and undervolting the part for use in an industrial or other high-temp setting, I could probably get away with running it at 115-120C (right below thermtrip) without really sacrificing reliability.

Basically, the higher you go, the colder you want to be, and cooler is virtually always better. Most of the temp limits recommended in a thread like this will be centered around OCing within the ranges possible with ambient cooling. ~80C is probably a good limit in the absence of more specific criteria.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *givmedew*
> 
> Also wondering what is the benefit to bclk overclocking... are people generally finding they get higher OC's that way? If they are... how much higher? Like 100MHz less than 100MHz more than 100MHz?
> 
> 
> 
> Most consistent benefit is with the memory speeds one can access.
> 
> I'm essentially limited to DDR4-2400 at 100 BCLK, because the highest memory multipliers have issues and are limited to 2666 anyway. At 1.25x or 1.67x BCLK straps/ratios I can go much higher on the memory. You can also get a bit more granularity out of core and uncore clocks by manipulating the BCLK ratios.
> 
> Beyond this, I haven't really seen a difference in what clocks where achievable, but I haven't been pushing into the ranges some have.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *givmedew*
> 
> the way the CPU measures it NOT at the die
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Intel CPUs do measure temperature on die, though not exactly as some may expect. They have a sensor that counts down to whatever the peak junction temperature is set at internally (TJmax), giving a distance to TJmax, from which software derives an absolute temperature by putting in a number for what TJmax is.
> 
> Even if assumed TJmax is not 100% correct, this is way more likely to give an accurate reading (at least at the high-end, distance to TJmax can drift considerably the further you get from it) than any other method that does not involve physically modifying the CPU.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *givmedew*
> 
> Has someone pegged down what the BAD don't go there temperature for the haswell-e is?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Any temperature limit needs to be put in context of other factors.
> 
> One can expect that, very roughly, every 10C temperature change will either double or halve operational life span (see Black's Equation and Arrhenius equation, the later of which is useful for such broad topics as guessing how long a capacitor or resistor will last, how quickly milk can spoil, or how long epoxy takes to set) at a given voltage and load. There are plenty of mechanisms for degradation and failure, with electromigration being a prime one, which is dependent on current (based largely on clock speed and load), voltage, and temperature. Talking about any of these, without having an idea of the others, says little. A part at stock speed and voltage may last 5 years running 24/7 at 100C, but such temps could mean a lifespan of months with a the clock speeds and voltages that some are reaching here, or as little as seconds ot minutes at the voltages and current levels one might expect to need LN2 for.
> 
> I am relatively content to see peak temperatures of 90-95C for short periods during extreme stress testing at 1.2-1.25v and ~4.2GHz (normal load temps being in the 50s C). However, if i were running at 4.5GHz and 1.35v, for example, I'd put my maximum limit closer to 80C. If I were significantly underclocking and undervolting the part for use in an industrial or other high-temp setting, I could probably get away with running it at 115-120C (right below thermtrip) without really sacrificing reliability.
> 
> Basically, the higher you go, the colder you want to be, and cooler is virtually always better. Most of the temp limits recommended in a thread like this will be centered around OCing within the ranges possible with ambient cooling. ~80C is probably a good limit in the absence of more specific criteria.
Click to expand...

I was already aware of the information in this post, and it was not even my question that was answered. But I am giving you rep anyway for the depth and precision of the answer.

good answer.


----------



## dansi

In Asus motherboard, there is 100:133 ram divider. It helps plenty with higher ram overclock afaik current ddr4 imc have problem going beyond 24x muliplier.

using the divider, you can get away with lower multiplier when needed without touching bclk.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Actually with x99, I found that the super thin jetplate J3 that EK designed specifically for the LGA 2011-3 IHS has helped the EK Supremacy Evo get consistently better TIM spreads compared to the 380i.


haven't seen that data, but I'll take your work for it. Needless to say, the 380i does a great job when the mount quality is high (or even average). I like the old skineelabs testing methodology.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> Most consistent benefit is with the memory speeds one can access.
> 
> I'm essentially limited to DDR4-2400 at 100 BCLK, because the highest memory multipliers have issues and are limited to 2666 anyway. At 1.25x or 1.67x BCLK straps/ratios I can go much higher on the memory. You can also get a bit more granularity out of core and uncore clocks by manipulating the BCLK ratios.


My CPU don't want to go over 2666MHz on strap 100.
I have Corsair LPX2800MHz but I can push them to that frequency only on strap 125.

In any case I prefer strap 100 because on strap 125 I can't overclock the CPU cache, most of the ram performance depends from cache.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> My CPU don't want to go over 2666MHz on strap 100.
> I have Corsair LPX2800MHz but I can push them to that frequency only on strap 125.
> 
> In any case I prefer strap 100 because on strap 125 I can't overclock the CPU cache, most of the ram performance depends from cache.


Blameless is not on an OC Socket motherboard which will contribute to his limitation, you are using an ASUS board.


----------



## Pikaru

Pretty skeptic of my temps still. Ran the XTU benchmark and my CPU touches 74c at 1.248v with uncore at 1.296v. Is it because of uncore?

I've got input ay 1.9v and llc at 6 if that helps.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pikaru*
> 
> Pretty skeptic of my temps still. Ran the XTU benchmark and my CPU touches 74c at 1.248v with uncore at 1.296v. Is it because of uncore?
> 
> I've got input ay 1.9v and llc at 6 if that helps.


This may be me making stuff up, but I thought I read to keep vcache lower than vcore


----------



## T0B5T3R

how much vcore I can give for 24/7 with water cooling ?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8051*
> 
> Isn't this a mistake? From what I read the 4790 is better @ anything gaming and
> even Prime95.
> 
> I'm kinda regretting going w/the Haswell-E on my latest build.


no its not becouse my cpu battleneck in bf4 with my gtx 970 sli @1080p

i have some fps drop par with high cpu usage + gpu usage drop

im sure the 5820k oc to 4ghz will outperform the 4790k oc to 4.6ghz

even with game tha use 4 core only the 5820k will win becouse you have the windows and the program + the games all run in 4 core

while with 5820k you have the windows and program run in 2 core and the game use 4 core alone

Edit : im going to order the 5820k + the ddr4 from newegg

but i found the adata xpg z1 2800mhz ram what about them good enough ?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820211906&cm_re=adata_xpg_z1_ddr4-_-20-211-906-_-Product

or the corsair

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820233751&cm_re=corsair_vengeance_lpx-_-20-233-751-_-Product

for sure i will get 8gb now and another 8gb next month

can somone give me link from newegg for this ?

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00632D5W4/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A15YNZR7YB053N


----------



## 8051

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> Your board has the same VRM as mine, and you should not be anywhere near it's limits.
> 
> Increase primary plane current limit. 100A is too low.
> 
> If that doesn't help, disable C-states and put the TJmax back to default.
> 
> Also, you have too much LLC. Level 1 disables droop entirely and may even had a slight vrise, this is generally bad. Try setting 3 or 2, and bump input voltage slightly, if you need to.


For some reason I never figured a CPU would draw more than
a 100A.

Upping the current limit and/or the TJmax allowed me to finally
uncork the bottle on this 5820. The maximum clock for my uncore
seems to be 3700MHz. I managed to get the core up to 4.5 GHz,
but it took northwards of 1.35V.

Thanks for the help blameless.


----------



## 8051

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> no its not becouse my cpu battleneck in bf4 with my gtx 970 sli @1080p
> 
> i have some fps drop par with high cpu usage + gpu usage drop
> 
> im sure the 5820k oc to 4ghz will outperform the 4790k oc to 4.6ghz
> 
> even with game tha use 4 core only the 5820k will win becouse you have the windows and the program + the games all run in 4 core
> 
> while with 5820k you have the windows and program run in 2 core and the game use 4 core alone
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00632D5W4/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A15YNZR7YB053N


The games benches I saw, except for one title, all had the 4790 or 4770
beating out the 5820 at stock clocks.

You know the 5820 won't allow SLI or Crossfire at 2x16 PCIe lanes right?

Wouldn't the 4930k be a better idea for a crossfire config?


----------



## inedenimadam

Its been beat to death, 16x and 8x are within 1% in bechmarks. We are not saturating lanes and causing a bottleneck at 8x.


----------



## Vayne4800

Ok, I ran Realbench again. In my last post, I reported it successfully finishing 8 hours stresstest. Today, without changes, failed after 4 hours. Again, I got that dreaded C5 stop code that is pointing to an nVidia sys file. It is very strange that not many are reporting this issue. A wild guess is that not many stresstest their machines that long. Anyway, I will try running at a lower CPU multiplier of 41x100 and try to consistently pass 8 hour stresstests. If I still get the C5 error, will bump down the cache to 3500Mhz. If still it continues to happen, will set the ram back to CR2.


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8051*
> 
> For some reason I never figured a CPU would draw more than a 100A.


This is the current on the input voltage. 100A is well under 200w, and will be a limiting factor much past 4.1-4.2GHz, depending on load and CPU.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8051*
> 
> The maximum clock for my uncore seems to be 3700MHz.


This is generally the highest you'll get without an OC socket board or a CPU mod.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8051*
> 
> I managed to get the core up to 4.5 GHz, but it took northwards of 1.35V.


I would avoid 1.35v+ unless you are using sub-ambient cooling.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8051*
> 
> The games benches I saw, except for one title, all had the 4790 or 4770 beating out the 5820 at stock clocks.


That's because few games are multithreaded enough to take advantage of the extra cores and they both have much higher stock clocks (and the same core Haswell architecture) than the 5820k.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8051*
> 
> Wouldn't the 4930k be a better idea for a crossfire config?


Not until you get to four GPUs (or three if you don't have a board with the switches for triple 8x).

16x/8x or 8x/8x/8x really aren't going to hold back any existent GPUs in SLI/CFX more than a few percent.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8051*
> 
> The games benches I saw, except for one title, all had the 4790 or 4770
> beating out the 5820 at stock clocks.
> 
> You know the 5820 won't allow SLI or Crossfire at 2x16 PCIe lanes right?
> 
> Wouldn't the 4930k be a better idea for a crossfire config?


i know that there is no performance 8x vs 16x and the 4930k old ivy bridge i want haswell

any one help wating for order my ram now adata xpg 2800mhz vs corsair lpx 2400mhz same price which one ?


----------



## NYD117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> i know that there is no performance 8x vs 16x and the 4930k old ivy bridge i want haswell
> 
> any one help wating for order my ram now adata xpg 2800mhz vs corsair lpx 2400mhz same price which one ?


If you plan to mix different kits in the future like 2x8GB as you mentioned above most likely you will run into problems maintaining their specs or even running them at lower specs. Try to get a kit and stick with it even if it means paying more. Each kit is guaranteed to run at the given settings only as that single kit and not combined with anything else.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NYD117*
> 
> If you plan to mix different kits in the future like 2x8GB as you mentioned above most likely you will run into problems maintaining their specs or even running them at lower specs. Try to get a kit and stick with it even if it means paying more. Each kit is guaranteed to run at the given settings only as that single kit and not combined with anything else.


thank you for rp

i mean now i will get 2*4gb and next month will get the same kit 2*4gb =16gb (4*4gb)

just order the 5820k + adata xpg z1 2800mhz (2*4gb ) from amazon now







wating for this beast cpu


----------



## NYD117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> thank you for rp
> 
> i mean now i will get 2*4gb and next month will get the same kit 2*4gb =16gb (4*4gb)
> 
> just order the 5820k + adata xpg z1 2800mhz (2*4gb ) from amazon now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wating for this beast cpu


Even the same brand kit model is considered a completely different kit.When I say kit I literally mean the package bought and labeled as a single kit. That's the point of 4x4GB kits even at higher prices than combined 2x4GB kits. The non linear pricing proves this as well. Identical but individual kits when combined, wont scale nearly as good as the dimms of a single kit of the same specs but double the dimm count priced at a higher premium.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NYD117*
> 
> Even the same brand kit model is considered a completely different kit.When I say kit I literally mean the package bought and labeled as a single kit. That's the point of 4x4GB kits even at higher prices than combined 2x4GB kits. The non linear pricing proves this as well. Identical but individual kits when combined, wont scale nearly as good as the dimms of a single kit of the same specs but double the dimm count priced at a higher premium.


this first time i read this i know if you get 2 kit ( 2*4gb ) its the same as ( 4 * 4gb ) kit

i get this one

http://www.amazon.com/ADATA-MODULE-AX4U2800W4G17-DRZ-2800MHZ-2x4GB/dp/B00MSOJRXC/ref=sr_1_39?ie=UTF8&qid=1425144220&sr=8-39&keywords=ddr4+ram

next month will get another one from same seller


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> this first time i read this i know if you get 2 kit ( 2*4gb ) its the same as ( 4 * 4gb ) kit


Hello

No it isn't the same. You are receiving good advice regarding this. Following that advice would be prudent.


----------



## 8051

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> This is the current on the input voltage. 100A is well under 200w, and will be a limiting factor much past 4.1-4.2GHz, depending on load and CPU.
> This is generally the highest you'll get without an OC socket board or a CPU mod.
> I would avoid 1.35v+ unless you are using sub-ambient cooling.
> That's because few games are multithreaded enough to take advantage of the extra cores and they both have much higher stock clocks (and the same core Haswell architecture) than the 5820k.
> Not until you get to four GPUs (or three if you don't have a board with the switches for triple 8x).
> 
> 16x/8x or 8x/8x/8x really aren't going to hold back any existent GPUs in SLI/CFX more than a few percent.


I did end up dropping my overclock to 4.4 GHz and 1.33V. Is that too much for air cooling?

Do the 4770's and 4790's run their uncore synced with the core speed?

I wonder if AAA games will be using more than 4 cores in the future since the XBone and PS4
both feature 8 core CPU's?


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8051*
> 
> I did end up dropping my overclock to 4.4 GHz and 1.33V. Is that too much for air cooling?
> 
> Do the 4770's and 4790's run their uncore synced with the core speed?
> 
> I wonder if AAA games will be using more than 4 cores in the future since the XBone and PS4
> both feature 8 core CPU's?


When going over 1.3v on this platform, you are into triple rad territory to be honest, Rajas guide mentions this I believe.


----------



## Blameless

By and large, kits are no different from individual DIMMs, except that they may have SPD/XMP profiles with timings to account for the number of DIMMs involved, and even then is often only different where they expect more than one DIMM per channel to be used.

My recommendation, for anyone at all comfortable with manual timing adjustments, is to buy the most affordable combination of kits/DIMMs that gets you the quantity you want, as long as you can ensure they are the same IC and rough binning.

I have a four DIMM kit on my X99 setup because that was cheapest, but I would have bought two 2x kits, or four individual DIMMs, or one 2x kit and two individual DIMMs, if it would have saved me fifty cents.

Most of my higher end DDR3 setups ended up with memory from a multitude of different kits in them, because I'd buy crap loads of DIMMs and bin them all myself. Rarely are DIMMs from the same kits binned together better than DIMMs of the same model outside of kits. You are almost certainly going to find variances _within_ kits that are just as large as the differences _between_ them.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8051*
> 
> I did end up dropping my overclock to 4.4 GHz and 1.33V. Is that too much for air cooling?


It's much more than I would use, but I have different standards of stability and run different workloads than the majority.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8051*
> 
> Do the 4770's and 4790's run their uncore synced with the core speed?


Not normally, but they can clock their uncores much higher than Haswell-E on a standard socket typically can.


----------



## Silent Scone

Memory bins are done so at the density the kit is rated at, so mixing them is just creating potentially much more work than would be necessary otherwise. By all means if you want to do this then go right ahead but don't openly recommend other users do the same.

http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?57038-Don%92t-combine-memory-kits!-The-meat-and-potatoes-overview


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> My recommendation, for anyone at all comfortable with manual timing adjustments, is to buy the most affordable combination of kits/DIMMs that gets you the quantity you want, as long as you can ensure they are the same IC and rough binning.


Hello

This is piss poor advice unless you plan on providing support for users that follow this advice and purchasing their memory when things don't work out. Memory manufacturers themselves do not recommend nor warranty combined kits to run at the stated specs of the individual kits. The manufacturers take this stance as they understand what is required and what limitations may be encountered from a solid base of engineering knowledge. Is it possible that combing kits will work? Sure but too many generated support cases come down to users attempting this.


----------



## Pikaru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> This is piss poor advice unless you plan on providing support for users that follow this advice and purchasing their memory when things don't work out. Memory manufacturers themselves do not recommend nor warranty combined kits to run at the stated specs of the individual kits. The manufacturers take this stance as they understand what is required and what limitations may be encountered from a solid base of engineering knowledge. Is it possible that combing kits will work? Sure but too many generated support cases come down to users attempting this.


----------



## Blameless

Since "kits" became a thing, I've owned many dozens of kits and many hundreds of DIMMs and I don't think I can name even one single occasion where sticking to a single kit (other things being equal as can be) resulted in a better experience or better OCs.

However, I _can_ name more than a few cases where I have had to send back all of the memory in a system (or some of them memory spread across multiple systems) because one stick in a kit was defective or not up to par. I'd much rather replace a single DIMM than two, three, or four, if one doesn't live up to expectations.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> The manufacturers take this stance as they understand what is required and what limitations may be encountered from a solid base of engineering knowledge.


Kits are as much a sales gimmick and a way to introduce obstacles to the RMA process as they are the result of engineering considerations.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Memory bins are done so at the density the kit is rated at, so mixing them is just creating potentially much more work than would be necessary otherwise. By all means if you want to do this then go right ahead but don't openly recommend other users do the same.


If you know how to manually tune memory timings (which was a qualifier of the recommendation I made), the odds of a kit providing consistently better results than four individual DIMMs of the same model and binning are pretty slim.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> Since "kits" became a thing, I've owned many dozens of kits and many hundreds of DIMMs and I don't think I can name even one single occasion where sticking to a single kit (other things being equal as can be) resulted in a better experience or better OCs.
> 
> However, I _can_ name more than a few cases where I have had to send back all of the memory in a system (or some of them memory spread across multiple systems) because one stick in a kit was defective or not up to par. I'd much rather replace a single DIMM than two, three, or four, if one doesn't live up to expectations.
> Kits are as much a sales gimmick and a way to introduce obstacles to the RMA process as they are the result of engineering considerations.
> If you know how to manually tune memory timings (which was a qualifier of the recommendation I made), the odds of a kit providing consistently better results than four individual DIMMs of the same model *and binning* are pretty slim.


That's where this discussion gets a bit derailed. Binning single sticks is something completely different. In that case the buyer/user is basically performing the "matching" of sticks to ensure they will work, well, as a... kit.


----------



## Silent Scone

Which has no bearing on 99% of users in this thread.


----------



## NYD117

When I suggested purchasing a quad channel kit to Mr-Dark, I did so to eliminate the most possible issues that could occur by combining 2 dual channel kits.

"Kits" are nothing more than DIMMs which are tested by the manufacturer and guaranteed to be able to operate under the advertised specifications. Combining DIMMs of different kits which have been evaluated only under dual channel configurations, could or could not reach their individual specifications all together. I did not mention manual tweaking which in many cases can be bothersome to people not interested in the matter.Quad channel kits are also more probable to have a higher headroom because they were binned by the manufacturer rated at a certain speed and timings, were an identical dual channel DIMM might be able to manage this speed and timings in dual channel mode but not in quad or even if it can manage, it won't have the same headroom as a quad kit in most cases when mixed. Nothing is free and manufacturers sort their DIMMs out.

The most important part is that at least when combining different "kits" or if you prefer DIMMs that have not been evaluated to cooperate all together at certain specs that the buyer falsely thinks they are guaranteed to, one cannot simply press the magic XMP button and call it a day.

In the end DIMMs are just DIMMs. That doesn't mean that they are all equally strong. "Kits" guarantee that up to the point of their rated specs.

Thank you Praz for defending my statement.


----------



## Pikaru

Testing the below currently. Made it through a standard IBT run.

.


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> That's where this discussion gets a bit derailed. Binning single sticks is something completely different. In that case the buyer/user is basically performing the "matching" of sticks to ensure they will work, well, as a... kit.


I wasn't referring to end-user binning in that specific statement, just the manufacturer sorting

In general, if a DIMM is capable of certain speeds and timings, equally strong DIMMs will be capable of the same, even if used together, as long as they are not limited by the memory controller or board.

Kits sometimes (particularly at the extreme high-end) might have individually stronger DIMMs than the same (or closest to same) non-kitted sticks sold by a manufacturer, but more often than not, they simply have different SPD/XMP profiles with slightly different secondardy timings to account for more DIMMs.

Even if one is not hand binning memory, multiple kits, or individual DIMMs, of the same model, can almost always be made to work together, with relatively minor adjustments.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Which has no bearing on 99% of users in this thread.


Most OCers know how to adjust memory timings to compensate for more DIMMs being put into a system. Kits are really only beneficial if you are going to be using the built-in profiles for the bulk of your timings.

And if one is willing to do their own binning (which is not hard), buying five individual sticks and sending back the weakest one (or keeping it as a spare) is likely to result in a stronger set of memory than a four DIMM kit rated for the same speed, timings, and volts. Personally, I buy scads of memory when prices drop low enough and hand sort all of it, putting the best stuff in my best systems and the weaker sticks in slower systems, RMAing anything that doesn't reach rated spec, of course.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NYD117*
> 
> The most important part is that at least when combining different "kits" or if you prefer DIMMs that have not been evaluated to cooperate all together at certain specs that the buyer falsely thinks they are guaranteed to, one cannot simply press the magic XMP button and call it a day.
> 
> In the end DIMMs are just DIMMs. That doesn't mean that they are all equally strong. "Kits" guarantee that up to the point of their rated specs.


I agree. I just don't assume people come to an overclocking forum with the intent to run everything at it's out-of-box settings, or an unwillingness to make some adjustments.

Maybe I was assuming too much, or not enough, so I will add that _if one just wants to plug-and-play, buying the kit with the number of modules you intend to use is indeed the safest option_.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> *Kits sometimes (particularly at the extreme high-end) might have individually stronger DIMMs than the same (or closest to same) non-kitted sticks sold by a manufacturer, but more often than not, they simply have different SPD/XMP profiles with slightly different secondardy timings to account for more DIMM*s.
> .


Not really interested in a debate, but assuming every visitor has the same skills you do is... unlikely to end up as "blameless".

When purchased as a kit that "has" been run/tested together at the specified frequency the "kit" provides the buyer with certain warranty rights pertaining to performance... and if so desired, assistance from the manufacturer in obtaining the claimed performance. Mixing kits/sticks does not.
That said...
?? are you saying, that you can buy a 2133 rated kit, or individual 2133 bargain sticks and run them at the same voltages, timings and frequency as say... a 3333c16Kit without binning ? Nah, you're not saying that.


----------



## Silent Scone

That is what Blameless would probably call "within the realms of possibility".


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> That is what Blameless would probably call "within the realms of possibility".


hey - I flashed to R5E 1203*1*... good bios thus far, no difference in voltages or anything else I've noticed.


----------



## devilhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> hey - I flashed to R5E 1203... good bios thus far, no difference in voltages or anything else I've noticed.


1203 ? where i can find it?


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> ?? are you saying, that you can buy a 2133 rated kit, or individual 2133 bargain sticks and run them at the same voltages, timings and frequency as say... a 3333c16Kit without binning ? Nah, you're not saying that.


I didn't come close to saying anything of the sort. I was saying that if you buy a 3333c16 rated kit and individual 3333c16 DIMMs, one is quite likely to be able to get the individual sticks to run together at 3333c16, with very mild manual adjustments (assuming the rest of the system is up to it). This would be more likely with lower rated memory because binning needs to be less tight to hit lower speeds.

I highly doubt any of my DDR4 will hit 3333 on any board/CPU combo (at least for anything other than a suicide run). But I would probably have to go through 100 of the DIMMs, in the SKU they are sold singly as, to find a single one (other than DOA samples) that would not run in a four DIMM config out of the box.

Example:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820148866&cm_re=DDR4-_-20-148-866-_-Product

vs.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820148862&cm_re=DDR4-_-20-148-862-_-Product

The odds of four of the latter not functioning together at out of the box SPD timings are probably the same as the odds of getting a DOA stick in the kit of four.

Basically, all I was saying was that I probably would _not_ have to bin individually purchased sticks to get, two, four, or even more of them to work together at their _rated_ speed and timings.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Not really interested in a debate, but assuming every visitor has the same skills you do is... unlikely to end up as "blameless".


This was not an assumption I made.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> hey - I flashed to R5E 1203... good bios thus far, no difference in voltages or anything else I've noticed.


I'm good where I am









Unless I decide to invest in new memorwies.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devilhead*
> 
> 1203 ? where i can find it?


lol - no idea where you could find that one, but 1201 is on the asus site.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> I didn't come close to saying anything of the sort. I was saying that if you buy a 3333c16 rated kit and individual 3333c16 DIMMs, one is quite likely to be able to get the individual sticks to run together at 3333c16, with very mild manual adjustments (assuming the rest of the system is up to it). This would be more likely with lower rated memory because binning needs to be less tight to hit lower speeds.
> 
> I highly doubt any of my DDR4 will hit 3333 on any board/CPU combo (at least for anything other than a suicide run). But I would probably have to go through 100 of the DIMMs, in the SKU they are sold singly as, to find a single one (other than DOA samples) that would not run in a four DIMM config out of the box.
> 
> Example:
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820148866&cm_re=DDR4-_-20-148-866-_-Product
> 
> vs.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820148862&cm_re=DDR4-_-20-148-862-_-Product
> 
> The odds of four of the latter not functioning together at out of the box SPD timings are probably the same as the odds of getting a DOA stick in the kit of four.
> 
> Basically, all I was saying was that I probably would _not_ have to bin individually purchased sticks to get, two, four, or even more of them to work together at their _rated_ speed and timings.
> This was not an assumption I made.


recognizing that any discussion can only end with you having the last word, right or wrong:
EOD.


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> recognizing that any discussion can only end with you having the last word, right or wrong:
> EOD.


There was no discussion. There was you implying that I said or meant things that I never said or meant.

I was clarifying my position, just in case it was a lack of clarity on my part that was the source of confusion.

As for having the last word, regardless of being right or wrong, you have no basis for this statement. I am occasionally in error, and when this can be demonstrated, I acknowledge it, thank those who have corrected me, and move on.

If you wish me to stop replying to your posts, do not quote me, and do not put words in my mouth. If you don't want to read what I have to say, feel free to put me on ignore.


----------



## Pikaru

Tried this out for shiz and giggles. Haven't stressed anything yet...

http://valid.x86.fr/xphncx



EDIT: Also got a quick cinebench run.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> There was no discussion. There was you implying that I said or meant things that I never said or meant.
> 
> I was clarifying my position, just in case it was a lack of clarity on my part that was the source of confusion.
> 
> As for having the last word, regardless of being right or wrong, you have no basis for this statement. I am occasionally in error, and when this can be demonstrated, I acknowledge it, thank those who have corrected me, and move on.
> 
> If you wish me to stop replying to your posts, do not quote me, and do not put words in my mouth. If you don't want to read what I have to say, feel free to put me on ignore.


There is no confusion, your post(s) is/are very clear
Every aspect of your posts regarding compatibility of unmatched ram sticks, including the post I quoted in full directly above your last, with the exception of a single statement given earlier as a caveat (believe me, I know safe-harbor statements), when taken in full indicates that you posit the following in the context of recommending a matched kit or not:

Verbatim quote: "_Basically, all I was saying was that I probably would not have to bin individually purchased sticks to get, two, four, or even more of them to work together at their rated speed and timings._"

There is only one way to read this statement as it is written- you could grab 4 or more individual sticks and get them to work at their rated speed and timings. I don't doubt that you could, although it would be an interesting challenge at 3000 or higher.

Enjoy.


----------



## Vayne4800

Another BSOD with Stop Code C5. This error is dominating my OCs. Google returns nothing about it. Only checking it in winDBG says something about Pool Corruption and an nVidia sys file. My GPUs aren't overclocked. Driving me mad. Tried CPU multipliers from 40 to 43. Sometimes I pass them. Cache tested from 3000Mhz and all the way to 4000Mhz. Still get it. Next I will test RAM at auto everything, meaning speed of 2133Mhz.


----------



## Silent Scone

It will be memory related. Increase DRAMV


----------



## ssateneth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pikaru*
> 
> Testing the below currently. Made it through a standard IBT run.
> 
> .


That gflops is really low. You should be getting well over 400 at 4.5ghz.


----------



## xarot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssateneth*
> 
> That gflops is really low. You should be getting well over 400 at 4.5ghz.


I assume that app doesn't utilize AVX2. His GFlops seem good in comparison with my results using LinX 0.6.4, although I think those 5-second runs are pretty much useless for stressing.


----------



## Vayne4800

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> It will be memory related. Increase DRAMV


Well, I was already running my 2666Mhz 15-15-15-35-T1 at 1.25V. You think I should increase it further? Note that I am running on STRAP 100Mhz.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vayne4800*
> 
> Well, I was already running my 2666Mhz 15-15-15-35-T1 at 1.25V. You think I should increase it further? Note that I am running on STRAP 100Mhz.


Try 1.27v and see if it persists. Going back to SPD is just going to cause you more aggravation as it will most likely be stable, but that doesn't solve your problem when overclocking the memory.

Have you even tried 1.25 strap for 2666? Given the difficulty you are clearly having I would of assumed you would be.

___

http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00QXT60MO/ref=dra_a_cs_mr_hn_it_P3115_100?tag=dradisplay0bb-21&ascsubtag=c5303da7487d8ba3db223e8ca4cf0fc8_S

I should really take these off my wish list lol


----------



## moorhen2

Like Silent Scone said, you should be on the 125 strap for 2666, and 100:133 ratio.


----------



## Vayne4800

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Try 1.27v and see if it persists. Going back to SPD is just going to cause you more aggravation as it will most likely be stable, but that doesn't solve your problem when overclocking the memory.
> 
> Have you even tried 1.25 strap for 2666? Given the difficulty you are clearly having I would of assumed you would be.
> l


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moorhen2*
> 
> Like Silent Scone said, you should be on the 125 strap for 2666, and 100:133 ratio.


Honestly, the reason I am avoiding the 125 Strap is due to it somehow causing Far Cry 4 to freeze. Atleast I am attributing that issue to this. This is, again, not conclusive. Even so, with so many BIOS revisions on the R5E, I would expect that 2666Mhz should be fine on 100 Strap. Given that Chino from ROG forums stating that he managed to run 3000Mhz on the same strap without any issues.

So it kinda boils down to me having doubts on the stability of 125Mhz strap itself. Again, I am not very hung up on this. Just having the doubts. I will, if the voltage bump suggest by Silent doesn't work, will go back to that strap and try again.


----------



## Silent Scone

You can run these frequencies on 100 strap, but 2666 for most CPU/MB will be far happier on the 125 strap. Chino has been around awhile to put it politely and has put the time in to getting 3000 working on 100 strap. Until Intel updates the microcode, most default parameters from system to system will be mucho cantankerous with 3000/100bclk. Memory vendors will recommend to only use 1,25 strap for this frequency.

Even then, no disrespect to Chino but most users that claim unconditional stability (including consistence in passing POST training) should be taken with a huge granule of salty goodness.


----------



## moorhen2

@Vayne4800, your Stop code C5 error problem is definitely driver related, I would be looking in the gpu direction.









https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/windows/hardware/ff560192(v=vs.85).aspx


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moorhen2*
> 
> @Vayne4800, your Stop code C5 error problem is definitely driver related, I would be looking in the gpu direction.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/windows/hardware/ff560192(v=vs.85).aspx


This indicates the driver has become unstable due to corruption through the memory line either at cache or system memory level.

I had similar issues when tuning cache and memory nearer launch where the system stability was marginal enough that it would end up constantly crashing the display driver and recovering, and occasionally it would trip over completely.


----------



## Vayne4800

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moorhen2*
> 
> @Vayne4800, your Stop code C5 error problem is definitely driver related, I would be looking in the gpu direction.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/windows/hardware/ff560192(v=vs.85).aspx


Well, so far, I have never got that stop code when I am on stock. Then again, I never did so many 8 hour stresstests on stock either. Will follow the instructions on the website to further diagnose this. Note that my Geforce GTX 980 drivers have been uninstalled fully using DDU and reinstalled. Also note that I did flash my BIOS on the GPUs twice using EVGA provided BIOS. One was a newer revision that disabled boost and the second was kind of a roll back but not the exact version that came out of the box.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vayne4800*
> 
> Honestly, the reason I am avoiding the 125 Strap is due to it somehow causing Far Cry 4 to freeze. Atleast I am attributing that issue to this. This is, again, not conclusive. Even so, with so many BIOS revisions on the R5E, I would expect that 2666Mhz should be fine on 100 Strap. Given that Chino from ROG forums stating that he managed to run 3000Mhz on the same strap without any issues.
> 
> So it kinda boils down to me having doubts on the stability of 125Mhz strap itself. Again, I am not very hung up on this. Just having the doubts. I will, if the voltage bump suggest by Silent doesn't work, will go back to that strap and try again.


Hello

Stability at 2666, 2800 and 3000 on the 100 strap is dependent on the IMC and the user's ability of tuning the system. For most the 125 strap is the better option with these memory dividers.


----------



## Mand12

So after running my new rig stably at stock for a few months, I'd like to start overclocking my 5820k. Problem is, I have no idea what I'm doing. I've never overclocked a CPU before, and while I've tried reading guides, even those seem too dense with terms and parameters that I don't understand.

What I'm looking for is some simple, basic instructions (ideally with my Asus X99 Deluxe motherboard in mind, if there's board-specific things to worry about) about what to do to get the ball moving. I'm sure I can dive into the guides at some point later and try to squeak out a few more megahertz, but at the moment I'm much more interested in a solid, reliably better overclock than stock yet one that won't require much of the intuition and art that serious overclocking seems to involve. I'll probably get there at some point, but one step at a time, yes?


----------



## alawadhi3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mand12*
> 
> So after running my new rig stably at stock for a few months, I'd like to start overclocking my 5820k. Problem is, I have no idea what I'm doing. I've never overclocked a CPU before, and while I've tried reading guides, even those seem too dense with terms and parameters that I don't understand.
> 
> What I'm looking for is some simple, basic instructions (ideally with my Asus X99 Deluxe motherboard in mind, if there's board-specific things to worry about) about what to do to get the ball moving. I'm sure I can dive into the guides at some point later and try to squeak out a few more megahertz, but at the moment I'm much more interested in a solid, reliably better overclock than stock yet one that won't require much of the intuition and art that serious overclocking seems to involve. I'll probably get there at some point, but one step at a time, yes?


Read the easy 4.2GHz guide in this thread. http://www.overclock.net/t/1510328/asus-x99-motherboard-series-official-support-thread-north-american-users-only


----------



## Jpmboy

okay - ... "step away from the keyboard" comes to mind: http://www.overclock.net/t/1544091/overclocking-a-mouse/0_20#post_23610384


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> okay - ... "step away from the keyboard" comes to mind: http://www.overclock.net/t/1544091/overclocking-a-mouse/0_20#post_23610384


jeeze agreed!


----------



## Silent Scone

lol, and I thought this thread was filled with massively pointless exercises


----------



## xarot

OK maybe I didn't understand the relation to this thread, but mouse (USB port) overclocking has been there for like 20 years, perhaps not needed on new mice anymore but good for fast FPS games if you have a 125 Hz mouse or so.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xarot*
> 
> OK maybe I didn't understand the relation to this thread, but mouse (USB port) overclocking has been there for like 20 years, perhaps not needed on new mice anymore but good for fast FPS games if you have a 125 Hz mouse or so.


THere is no relation to this thread - it's a joke, that's all.
Guess I haven't use a ball mouse in that long.


----------



## Vayne4800

Alright. I did the following:

*- Updated to BIOS 1201 on my R5E.*
- CPU 42x100 @ 1.265V
- Cache 40x100 @ 1.255V
- RAM 2666mhz (XMP but strap at 100Mhz) 15-15-15-35-T1 @ 1.25V
- PCH and CPU IO @ 1.1V
- Spread Spectrum all disabled.
*- FIVR Disabled and the other setting to High Performance.* Speedstep Disabled.
- SVIDs Disabled.
- Everything else is default.

The stuff in bold are the ones that changed from previous attempts.

Ran two Realbench 8 hour Stresstests back to back with a restart in between. Both finished successfully! Now someone explain to me what just happened?!!!


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vayne4800*
> 
> Alright. I did the following:
> 
> *- Updated to BIOS 1201 on my R5E.*
> - CPU 42x100 @ 1.265V
> - Cache 40x100 @ 1.255V
> - RAM 2666mhz (XMP but strap at 100Mhz) 15-15-15-35-T1 @ 1.25V
> - PCH and CPU IO @ 1.1V
> - Spread Spectrum all disabled.
> *- FIVR Disabled and the other setting to High Performance.* Speedstep Disabled.
> - SVIDs Disabled.
> - Everything else is default.
> 
> The stuff in bold are the ones that changed from previous attempts.
> 
> Ran two Realbench 8 hour Stresstests back to back with a restart in between. Both finished successfully! Now someone explain to me what just happened?!!!


I think you have answered your own question, 1201 has helped with the 100 strap, no one said you cant run 2666 on the 100 strap, it was just more stable with the 125 strap for that and 3000 frequencies. But glad you got it sorted.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vayne4800*
> 
> Alright. I did the following:
> 
> *- Updated to BIOS 1201 on my R5E.*
> - CPU 42x100 @ 1.265V
> - Cache 40x100 @ 1.255V
> - RAM 2666mhz (XMP but strap at 100Mhz) 15-15-15-35-T1 @ 1.25V
> - PCH and CPU IO @ 1.1V
> - Spread Spectrum all disabled.
> *- FIVR Disabled and the other setting to High Performance.* Speedstep Disabled.
> - SVIDs Disabled.
> - Everything else is default.
> 
> The stuff in bold are the ones that changed from previous attempts.
> 
> Ran two Realbench 8 hour Stresstests back to back with a restart in between. Both finished successfully! Now someone explain to me what just happened?!!!


VR fault disabled -









Any reason you need speedstep disabled?


----------



## Vayne4800

I just don't like the fact that my CPU will be bouncing up and down in speed. Like to keep it running constant regardless. Feels more stable this way and less prone to bugging out with software. Just my feeling ofc.


----------



## [email protected]

U
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vayne4800*
> 
> I just don't like the fact that my CPU will be bouncing up and down in speed. Like to keep it running constant regardless. Feels more stable this way and less prone to bugging out with software. Just my feeling ofc.


Yeah I've never understood why kids like bouncy castles either.









On a more serious note, SpeedStep works quite well with overclocking, would not worry about it being enabled unless you are doing things that are very latency sensitive (low latency audio sampling etc.)


----------



## Silent Scone

My lord, Vayne you are a rather particular sausage aren't you


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vayne4800*
> 
> I just don't like the fact that my CPU will be bouncing up and down in speed. Like to keep it running constant regardless. Feels more stable this way and less prone to bugging out with software. Just my feeling ofc.












it's unlikely that speedstep would be the cause of instability (notwithstanding Raja's audio thing... there). BUt run it as you feel most comfortable.
So... what exact ram kit is that? Wanna try to tune that up a bit?

nvm


----------



## Silent Scone

Christ no what are you doing have you not been following his happy trails?! The man is happy with 2666


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Christ no what are you doing have you not been following his happy trails?! The man is happy with 2666












back unto the breach once more...

will be trying these later this week: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820211962


----------



## Silent Scone

spreaders - off lol

I've not seen them anywhere in the UK.


----------



## Vayne4800

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Christ no what are you doing have you not been following his happy trails?! The man is happy with 2666


I want to move higher. But for now, I want to continue focusing on stability. So a few weeks of use at the current state and see how it goes. Then will focus on my GPU OC and stability. Will keep RAM for last now.


----------



## Silent Scone

Go on, son.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Corsair-Dominator-Platinum-16GB-4-x-4GB-DDR4-3400MHz-Limited-Edition-Orange-/321664213996

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vayne4800*
> 
> I want to move higher. But for now, I want to continue focusing on stability. So a few weeks of use at the current state and see how it goes. Then will focus on my GPU OC and stability. Will keep RAM for last now.


I would leave your GPUs at stock for the foreseeable future, you've got SLI 980s. I run mine at stock.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> spreaders - off lol
> I've not seen them anywhere in the UK.


what genius had the idea to use Haz-Mat yellow on these?

the corsair 34's are just stupid expensive. If these ADATA are weak, they go back. If not, a decent 4x4 kit of 3000c15's go in the market place.


----------



## Silent Scone

Because it's awesome, init. Reminds me of Super Lan Party

urgh, if you list those Plats on the marketplace, anyone that's seen your 3333 results is going to jump on them lol.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Yeah that yellow is bad i assume its for looking good on asrock oc f boards lol.

The orange dom plats are just as stupidly expensive as the rest of corsairs line up.

I dunno i am curious to see them oc, having a 3333 kit and falling so barely short of a few things leads me to think the 3400 rated kits would do some pretty awesome stuff

I juat think it might be the new c10 2666 is all


----------



## Silent Scone

They can charge what they want, think they bought up most of the Hynix IC nearer platform launch


----------



## tatmMRKIV

I am just saying that coraair dom plat 3400 are just as unjustifiably expensive as the rest of their dom plat lineup.
Unless they actually call them limited edition for a reason, and binned the everliving crap out of them


----------



## Reckless95

4698.9 MHz 1.292V 5820k









http://valid.x86.fr/dqek8p

http://i.imgur.com/PItdecC.png

Not bad. Coming from 4.4 1.153V


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reckless95*
> 
> 4698.9 MHz 1.292V 5820k
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/dqek8p
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/PItdecC.png
> 
> Not bad. Coming from 4.4 1.153V


oh very nice the vcore @4.4 amazing !

im rong or you playing bf4 ? i see same pc space in battloge for someone

what about your mobo x99 sli plus you recumended it ? just order one and it will be here after 12h from now


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> I am just saying that coraair dom plat 3400 are just as unjustifiably expensive as the rest of their dom plat lineup.
> Unless they actually call them limited edition for a reason, and binned the everliving crap out of them


I'm not disagreeing! It's called Plat Tax lol


----------



## fishingfanatic

Okay, I was told I should post this here by jpmboy, so here it is:

5960x @ 4.8 Ghz 1.433 v EVGA X99 Classified

http://valid.canardpc.com/0lbr12

Now to c if I can get the benches to run. Maybe more uncore or vsa?

It seems to kick out on the physx or combined run, and I'm not sure about the cache, thought it might be called something else on the

EVGA bios, just about to look into it a bit further. Any insight would really be appreciated at this point.









Thanks again for the help folks!!!

FF


----------



## Reckless95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> oh very nice the vcore @4.4 amazing !
> 
> im rong or you playing bf4 ? i see same pc space in battloge for someone
> 
> what about your mobo x99 sli plus you recumended it ? just order one and it will be here after 12h from now


Battlelog is YoungNReckless95









Nice! I've had no issues with it so far. I've had it for 3~ Weeks. The only thing I would have liked to seen was bluetooth. Not deal a deal breaker for me at this price range however.


----------



## Reckless95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fishingfanatic*
> 
> Okay, I was told I should post this here by jpmboy, so here it is:
> 
> 5960x @ 4.8 Ghz 1.433 v EVGA X99 Classified
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/0lbr12
> 
> Now to c if I can get the benches to run. Maybe more uncore or vsa?
> 
> It seems to kick out on the physx or combined run, and I'm not sure about the cache, thought it might be called something else on the
> 
> EVGA bios, just about to look into it a bit further. Any insight would really be appreciated at this point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again for the help folks!!!
> 
> FF


All I did to my 5820k was disable C-State, increase Core Voltage and the clock.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Whats ur cooling? I got close but didnt like the voltage on water. 4.75 with 1.455v+ for cb r11.5
Jeez i think i passed 4.68 and temps hit 75c

Cache is whats really tricky with these.


----------



## 8051

I have a 5820, since my cache is only running ~3703 MHz, I shouldn't
need 1.250V for the ring bus/IMC. Can anyone recommend a good voltage
to use for a 3703 Mhz cache? Would stock work?

BTW, are there any specs anywhere that show the maximum operating
voltages for Haswell-E's? I couldn't seem to find any Intel datasheets
discussing this.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

http://forum.hwbot.org/showthread.php?t=112569 is an idea of what people have used to reach 4.5 on water probably


----------



## Hawk777th

Hey guys I was trying out adaptive V mode for my overclock but unsure on how it works.

On offset I need .2 to get to 1.2V @ 4.2. In Adaptive it asks offset and then turbo V? What would I use in these two fields and whats the difference really between Adaptive and Offset?







If the offset is .2 in adaptive then what is the turbo V for?


----------



## Vayne4800

3 minutes into Far Cry 4 and greeted with a freeze. I did have my GPUs at power target of 112% and temp limit at 85C so it might be that, even though it doesn't make any sense. Reverted GPU stuff to stock and now Far Cry 4 is running at a scene at Shannath because it has a lot of stuff; fur, fire, lighting, tress, people and you don't get randomly killed by the randomly generated enemies/animals.

Update: Nvm, Froze 30 minutes later. I know Silent_Scone will hate me for this. Didn't you say your problems got fixed later somehow? Honestly the only way I can confirm the issue is running it on stock CPU/Cache/Mem settings. If that works, then frankly the OC is unstable.


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8051*
> 
> I have a 5820, since my cache is only running ~3703 MHz, I shouldn't need 1.250V for the ring bus/IMC. Can anyone recommend a good voltage to use for a 3703 Mhz cache? Would stock work?


Stock will almost certainly not work, though you can try it.

As has been mentioned, boards without a 2083-pin OC socket or a CPU without an uncore supply voltage mod, tend to top out around 3.6-3.7GHz uncore with 24/7 safe voltages.

I need ~0.95v for 3.5GHz, 1.025v for 3.6GHz, 1.075v for 3.625GHz, and too much for 3.7GHz uncore or higher. An OC socket would allow for a much more gradual scaling.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8051*
> 
> BTW, are there any specs anywhere that show the maximum operating voltages for Haswell-E's? I couldn't seem to find any Intel datasheets discussing this.


Pages 51-62:
http://www.intel.com/content/dam/www/public/us/en/documents/datasheets/core-i7-lga2011-3-datasheet-vol-1.pdf

Note that very little information is given regarding most internal voltages that are output by the FIVR.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vayne4800*
> 
> Honestly the only way I can confirm the issue is running it on stock CPU/Cache/Mem settings. If that works, then frankly the OC is unstable.


Yes, if it works with one combination of settings, but not another, that latter combination is unstable. This is virtually a given.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vayne4800*
> 
> 3 minutes into Far Cry 4 and greeted with a freeze. I did have my GPUs at power target of 112% and temp limit at 85C so it might be that, even though it doesn't make any sense. Reverted GPU stuff to stock and now Far Cry 4 is running at a scene at Shannath because it has a lot of stuff; fur, fire, lighting, tress, people and you don't get randomly killed by the randomly generated enemies/animals.
> 
> Update: Nvm, Froze 30 minutes later. I know Silent_Scone will hate me for this. Didn't you say your problems got fixed later somehow? Honestly the only way I can confirm the issue is running it on stock CPU/Cache/Mem settings. If that works, then frankly the OC is unstable.


TBH your overclock probably is unstable but I'm not sure why you're having so much grief _getting_ it stable lol. The latest drivers and disabling fur and soft shadows fixed it for me. I told you to run your GPU at stock, many people have found that they had to back off their GPU OC in order to run this game. GPU overclocking is just grief. Including, I might add *factory overclocked* cards!


----------



## xarot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> what genius had the idea to use Haz-Mat yellow on these?


I'd wish Corsair to bring back their red Dominator-GT lineup. Nice, clean and badass. The platinums only look really cheap bling-bling IMO.


----------



## Vayne4800

Silent, if you are up to it, I can do changes step by step following your guidance. So I will start from ground zero again and you tell me what to do.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vayne4800*
> 
> Silent, if you are up to it, I can do changes step by step following your guidance. So I will start from ground zero again and you tell me what to do.


I won't be around much today, if you're in the south east just give me your machine lol









Try FC4 without the GW specific effects, and also try flashing your SC cards to reference clocks, or simply run them at reference clocks.

EDIT: Where are you at with Input voltage at the moment?


----------



## Vayne4800

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I won't be around much today, if you're in the south east just give me your machine lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try FC4 without the GW specific effects, and also try flashing your SC cards to reference clocks, or simply run them at reference clocks.
> 
> EDIT: Where are you at with Input voltage at the moment?


I live in middle east >.> so yeah I am pretty far









Also, my cards are on reference bios and at reference SC clocks.

Input voltage was 1.90V with LLC on auto.

Another worthy note, Despite that the screen is frozen and the keyboard/mouse too, upon checking event viewer, it seems the machine was actually running! It was recording event from freeze time (9:00AM) until I restarted the machine (12:00PM). Breakthrough of root cause?

In the mean time, every single setting is on stock again now with SLI enabled. Will go to the same scene and keep it running until I come back from work which is about 4 hours or so from now.

MAJOR UPDATE: *BIOS on defaults everywhere! GPUs at stock Power Target, Temp Limit, GPU+MEM Offsets! SLI enabled! Game still froze in minutes!* Again, somehow it is the same scene I keep using and apparently seems to be effective so far! Which is behind the leopards cage next to the bare breasted female warrior at Shannath. I keep the fire to the right side of me.

So I will be back to my STABLE OC and test disabling SLI this time. So far, it is either game or SLI.


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vayne4800*
> 
> I live in middle east >.> so yeah I am pretty far
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, my cards are on reference bios and at reference SC clocks.
> 
> Input voltage was 1.90V with LLC on auto.
> 
> Another worthy note, Despite that the screen is frozen and the keyboard/mouse too, upon checking event viewer, it seems the machine was actually running! It was recording event from freeze time (9:00AM) until I restarted the machine (12:00PM). Breakthrough of root cause?
> 
> In the mean time, every single setting is on stock again now with SLI enabled. Will go to the same scene and keep it running until I come back from work which is about 4 hours or so from now.
> 
> MAJOR UPDATE: *BIOS on defaults everywhere! GPUs at stock Power Target, Temp Limit, GPU+MEM Offsets! SLI enabled! Game still froze in minutes!* Again, somehow it is the same scene I keep using and apparently seems to be effective so far! Which is behind the leopards cage next to the bare breasted female warrior at Shannath. I keep the fire to the right side of me.
> 
> So I will be back to my STABLE OC and test disabling SLI this time. So far, it is either game or SLI.


Why don't you use a single GPU for now, and see how you get on, back to basics is the way to go for the moment.


----------



## Vayne4800

That is what I am attempting now. Will keep you guys posted. I ofc just disabled SLI in Windows 7.


----------



## Silent Scone

lol what did I tell you from the very beginning! Don't trust that game









One thing you might want to try is flashing your cards to the default reference clocks, it's not unheard of to have a SC card that isn't stable at the given clocks, as it's easy to forget your cards are-actually-still overclocked.


----------



## Vayne4800

Hold your horses. I still have good confidence that the cards can run 100/400Mhz offsets for hours without issue. Especially that I ran Heaven for 8 hours without it breaking a sweat. Of course the low utilization issue is still lingering but that is so far solvable via a custom bios which has lower power state voltages at 1.2V. My bet is on SLI so far. Glad that I managed to rule out my CPU/Cache/RAM OCs atleast.


----------



## Silent Scone

The utilisation issue won't be such a concern when at reference clocks. Trust me, I've tried all this. I would bet you are more stable within that game without the factory overclock. I know it's not what you want to hear. Running one card, there are no power delivery problems so yes as long as there aren't any problems with the card at the boost state (roughly 1300 core iirc) then it should be fine. Farcry 4 nearer launch was causing a lot of TDR with SLI for me till...I flashed my 980 SC to the reference BIOS.

Just saying!


----------



## Vayne4800

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> The utilisation issue won't be such a concern when at reference clocks. Trust me, I've tried all this. I would bet you are more stable within that game without the factory overclock. I know it's not what you want to hear. Running one card, there are no power delivery problems so yes as long as there aren't any problems with the card at the boost state (roughly 1300 core iirc) then it should be fine. Farcry 4 nearer launch was causing a lot of TDR with SLI for me till...I flashed my 980 SC to the reference BIOS.
> 
> Just saying!


When you say Reference clocks, are you talking about vanilla Geforce GTX 980 clocks? Frankly yes I want to avoid going down to absolute reference so I will take it step wise and see how it goes.

Update: Froze one hour later... At work now and Erm well, will think about it...

Update: Will test with Precision X is off.


----------



## fishingfanatic

I am using 1.260 v to get 4.5 1.3 v for 4.6 1.375 for 4.7. Working on getting those voltages for the higher oces down some more. 1.433 v for 4.8

Lots of reading on my part. The EVGA board is a little different to what I'm used to, but no complaints. A challenge for someone who's self taught, but with help from folks on here and LOTS of reading it is

starting to come together.

I would try 1.29-1.3 for 4.5 ghz 1st and c if you get that stable, then try reducing it a bit at a time. Most can get to 4.5 no problem from the results I've seen.

As always, plz use your own discretion. Don't want any fried stuff from my suggestions...
















FF


----------



## Vayne4800

Turning off EVGA Precision didn't help with the freezes in Far Cry 4. It froze after about 2 hours. I am really hating to try out the reference clocks as I had times when the game would play for hours without fail. I will continue to investigate.

Update: I flashed to the very original boxed version of the bios for both cards. Will report findings.


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vayne4800*
> 
> Turning off EVGA Precision didn't help with the freezes in Far Cry 4. It froze after about 2 hours. I am really hating to try out the reference clocks as I had times when the game would play for hours without fail. I will continue to investigate.
> 
> Update: I flashed to the very original boxed version of the bios for both cards. Will report findings.


Are you still persisting with 2 cards, why don't you remove 1 and work from there, just a suggestion.


----------



## Vayne4800

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moorhen2*
> 
> Are you still persisting with 2 cards, why don't you remove 1 and work from there, just a suggestion.


Hey mate, don't worry about it. I actually did turn off SLI and it still froze.

UPDATE: Turned off GameWorks settings in Far Cry 4. Six hours without a freeze. Does this rule out the need to go to reference clocks now, Silent_Scone? I need to note that I also reverted to the Boxed BIOS version and not the one given by EVGA. So either gameworks is messing up the game for me or the previous bios.


----------



## Hawk777th

Tried to ask this before kinda got lost. Any help would be great!

Hey guys I was trying out Adaptive V mode for my overclock but unsure on how it works. On offset I need .2 to get to 1.2V @ 4.2. In Adaptive it asks offset and then extra turbo V? What would I use in these two fields and whats the difference really between Adaptive and Offset? If the offset is .2 in adaptive then what is the turbo V for?


----------



## Vayne4800

It seems the BIOS from EVGA support which was supposed to be a reference BIOS for the SC ACX 2.0 cards 84.04.31.00.82 was giving me freezes in Far Cry 4. The freezes would happen anywhere in first 5 minutes and as far as 2 hours. I picked up the very original boxed BIOS version 84.04.28.00.80 from Techspot and so far 8 hours straight, and counting, in Far Cry 4 without a single freeze.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawk777th*
> 
> Tried to ask this before kinda got lost. Any help would be great!
> 
> Hey guys I was trying out Adaptive V mode for my overclock but unsure on how it works. On offset I need .2 to get to 1.2V @ 4.2. In Adaptive it asks offset and then extra turbo V? What would I use in these two fields and whats the difference really between Adaptive and Offset? If the offset is .2 in adaptive then what is the turbo V for?


Just enter the target load voltage into the Additional Turbo Mode CPU Core Voltage box. If you want the full load voltage to be 1.20V, then enter 1.20V. Leave offset at default.

The Adaptive mode voltage affects turbo core ratios only. It will only engage when processor goes into a Turbo load state. In contrast, Offset mode affects a large portion of the VID stack, which can have implications when coming out of C-States (near idle voltage will end up too low resulting in instability), if one needs to use a negative value. Adaptive is therefore the preferred method of setting the target full load Turbo voltage.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawk777th*
> 
> Tried to ask this before kinda got lost. Any help would be great!
> 
> Hey guys I was trying out Adaptive V mode for my overclock but unsure on how it works. On offset I need .2 to get to 1.2V @ 4.2. In Adaptive it asks offset and then extra turbo V? What would I use in these two fields and whats the difference really between Adaptive and Offset? If the offset is .2 in adaptive then what is the turbo V for?


Lol - that's the third time. Give it a shot, It's easy and works great!


----------



## [email protected]

Sheesh, three times and no dice, eh? It does say something about persistence though


----------



## Jpmboy

Toe in the water...









Hey, so here's a learning experience. Been working with a couple of ram kits to lock in on 3333 with easy settings. (like c16). Corsair 3000c15 do well but I was having an occasional dropped stick which would return with a cold boot. Adata's 3300c16 kit seemed interesting so I "borrowed" a set for 30 days. Background... 3200c14 on both kits is stable (>5 laps) at ~1.425V, 3000c13 about the same. 3333 is interesting in that Post with 1.425V and enentual at 1.380V is looking real good. Set eventual to 1.425V and they throw errors pretty quick in memtest.
So.. more vdimm is not always better. Always heard that, but nothing like seeing it in person. These really can take a turn for the worse with more voltage.
So, roughly:

3000c13 @ 1.425V SA=0.90625
3200c14 @ 1.425V (c15 @ 1.385V) SA=1.000
3333c16 @ 1.380V, train @ 1.425V SA= 0.90625V

[email protected] 1.425V is not stable to memtest, whereas 1.380V is fine for both kits.


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Toe in the water...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, so here's a learning experience. Been working with a couple of ram kits to lock in on 3333 with easy settings. (like c16). Corsair 3000c15 do well but I was having an occasional dropped stick which would return with a cold boot. Adata's 3300c16 kit seemed interesting so I "borrowed" a set for 30 days. Background... 3200c14 on both kits is stable (>5 laps) at ~1.425V, 3000c13 about the same. 3333 is interesting in that Post with 1.425V and enentual at 1.380V is looking real good. Set eventual to 1.425V and they throw errors pretty quick in memtest.
> So.. more vdimm is not always better. Always heard that, but nothing like seeing it in person. These really can take a turn for the worse with more voltage.
> So, roughly:
> 
> 3000c13 @ 1.425V SA=0.90625
> 3200c14 @ 1.425V (c15 @ 1.385V) SA=1.000
> 3333c16 @ 1.380V, train @ 1.425V SA= 0.90625V
> 
> [email protected] 1.425V is not stable to memtest, whereas 1.380V is fine for both kits.


It's confirmed, you are a Ramaholic, lol.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moorhen2*
> 
> It's confirmed, you are a Ramaholic, lol.


not yet seeking treatment tho.









Ramaholics anonymous?


----------



## Silent Scone

It's been noted that there is a voltage window on these new ICs


----------



## Jpmboy

yeah, for sure. that window is not correlated with freq?

the Adata kit does fine at 3333 - too bad it's SO UGLY !!

maybe tighten down a bit.

lol - good day to try anyway: shot from one of the sec cams at home:


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yeah, for sure. that window is not correlated with freq?
> 
> the Adata kit does fine at 3333 - too bad it's SO UGLY !!
> 
> maybe tighten down a bit.
> 
> lol - good day to try anyway: shot from one of the sec cams at home:


lol someday i wont be poor and will be in a similar home with the latest tech............................................................

I hope


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> lol someday i wont be poor and will be in a similar home with the latest tech............................................................
> I hope


Main thing is, after busting butt to get it, save some time to enjoy it!
we got hammered today. another 8+ inches of dense snow... just got in.


----------



## fishingfanatic

Makes for good benching though!!!

Yeah, we actually got warm enough to melt a bit of the road snow, luckily it was long enough not to freeze on the roads.

Hey, I would be happy to send you some of mine, postage due of course...hehehe









FF


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> lol someday i wont be poor and will be in a similar home with the latest tech............................................................
> I hope
> 
> 
> 
> Main thing is, after busting butt to get it, save some time to enjoy it!
> we got hammered today. another 8+ inches of dense snow... just got in.
Click to expand...

i definitely will i hope. might get stuck at a job that pays great but requires tons of dedication


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> i definitely will i hope. might get stuck at *a job that pays great but requires tons of dedication*


that's axiomatic.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> i definitely will i hope. might get stuck at *a job that pays great but requires tons of dedication*
> 
> 
> 
> that's axiomatic.
Click to expand...

indeed and common but the issue that arises is that a job expects 60+ hours a week as dedication.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Toe in the water...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, so here's a learning experience. Been working with a couple of ram kits to lock in on 3333 with easy settings. (like c16). Corsair 3000c15 do well but I was having an occasional dropped stick which would return with a cold boot. Adata's 3300c16 kit seemed interesting so I "borrowed" a set for 30 days. Background... 3200c14 on both kits is stable (>5 laps) at ~1.425V, 3000c13 about the same. 3333 is interesting in that Post with 1.425V and enentual at 1.380V is looking real good. Set eventual to 1.425V and they throw errors pretty quick in memtest.
> So.. more vdimm is not always better. Always heard that, but nothing like seeing it in person. These really can take a turn for the worse with more voltage.
> So, roughly:
> 
> 3000c13 @ 1.425V SA=0.90625
> 3200c14 @ 1.425V (c15 @ 1.385V) SA=1.000
> 3333c16 @ 1.380V, train @ 1.425V SA= 0.90625V
> 
> [email protected] 1.425V is not stable to memtest, whereas 1.380V is fine for both kits.


There are some ICs that don't like more than a given voltage. However, I'd try using some of the R5E profiles; select the profile with the target voltage you wish to run and then set the frequency and timings manually. That can help.


----------



## Silent Scone

JP start a Titan-X owners club before some other chump does only for them never to update it lol. I don't think skyn3t will be since Nvidia paid him not to.

Oops did I say that out loud.


----------



## Hawk777th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Just enter the target load voltage into the Additional Turbo Mode CPU Core Voltage box. If you want the full load voltage to be 1.20V, then enter 1.20V. Leave offset at default.
> 
> The Adaptive mode voltage affects turbo core ratios only. It will only engage when processor goes into a Turbo load state. In contrast, Offset mode affects a large portion of the VID stack, which can have implications when coming out of C-States (near idle voltage will end up too low resulting in instability), if one needs to use a negative value. Adaptive is therefore the preferred method of setting the target full load Turbo voltage.


Thanks for the help! I have been rock solid at 1.2 offset. I will go and make that change to adaptive. Is it worth trying to figure out the lowest voltage I can do 4.2 at or am I making to big of deal out of 1.2V safety for 24/7 usage?


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawk777th*
> 
> Thanks for the help! I have been rock solid at 1.2 offset. I will go and make that change to adaptive. Is it worth trying to figure out the lowest voltage I can do 4.2 at or am I making to big of deal out of 1.2V safety for 24/7 usage?


Only if the CPU can do it at 1.15V or so. If not, leave it at 1.20V. The guys that dial their voltages down to the lowest value that their CPU can pass a stress test at, are usually those we see asking questions about random bouts of instability days or weeks following their overclocking efforts. Always leave 0.03V margin to ensure stability with different types of load.


----------



## Silent Scone

Especially with cache or you'll be there all day


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> There are some ICs that don't like more than a given voltage. However, I'd try using some of the R5E profiles; select the profile with the target voltage you wish to run and then set the frequency and timings manually. That can help.


Thanks. I'll take a look for a reasonable hynix profile, mainly for the secondary timings? Some of the voltages are well above 1.5V, so maybe more than one window? Basically, I can get really tight timings to do Pi32M and wprime 1024...it's memtest where it chokes. For 3333c16, I'm good, 9 laps with 1.38V eventual.
What would be the next "integer" ram freq above 3200 on strap 100? 3467?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> JP start a Titan-X owners club before some other chump does only for them never to update it lol. I don't think skyn3t will be since Nvidia paid him not to.
> Oops did I say that out loud.


I think a diligent potential TX owner like yourself should









IMO - "But for" skyn3t's bios for the original Titan, it would have been a mediocre card.

need to pair my system ram up with 9000 on the graphics cards: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4238368


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Thanks. I'll take a look for a reasonable hynix profile, mainly for the secondary timings? Some of the voltages are well above 1.5V, so maybe more than one window? Basically, I can get really tight timings to do Pi32M and wprime 1024...it's memtest where it chokes. For 3333c16, I'm good, 9 laps with 1.38V eventual.


Use the profile with the closest voltage you want to feed to the modules. Then adjust any timings that were programmed for the profile, to the timings you need for the frequency you are actually going to run. The timings are just one part of the profiles - we do a lot more with them.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Thanks. I'll take a look for a reasonable hynix profile, mainly for the secondary timings? Some of the voltages are well above 1.5V, so maybe more than one window? Basically, I can get really tight timings to do Pi32M and wprime 1024...it's memtest where it chokes. For 3333c16, I'm good, 9 laps with 1.38V eventual.
> What would be the next "integer" ram freq above 3200 on strap 100? 3467?
> I think a diligent potential TX owner like yourself should
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMO - "But for" skyn3t's bios for the original Titan, it would have been a mediocre card.
> 
> need to pair my system ram up with 9000 on the graphics cards: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4238368


It's mediocre as a benchmarking card, agreed. This one unlike the original Kepper' TITAN will be Greenlight, so even worse lol. I'm looking to run 4K surround by the Summer, even if I only keep it for a few months it's something I want to play with







. Depends very much on the RRP because at the rumoured $1400 I might have to limit myself to two rather than 3 which isn't going to cut the mustard at that resolution lol.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Use the profile with the closest voltage you want to feed to the modules. Then adjust any timings that were programmed for the profile, to the timings you need for the frequency you are actually going to run. The timings are just one part of the profiles - we do a lot more with them.


I've been following the IC Analyzer to determine the ICs on this ADATA 3300 kit.

_1) Set DRAM Frequency to 1600MHz and set DRAM Voltage to 1.20v
2) Set CAS# Latency to 9, Write to Read Delay L to 3 and DRAM Write Latency to 9 and Save and Exit.
3) If it boots up then you have MICRON IC DRAM, IF it fails to boot, then move onto step 4.
4) Set DRAM Frequency to 1600MHz and set DRAM Voltage to 1.20v.
5) Set REF Cycle Time to 140 and Save and Exit.
6) If it boots up then you have HYNIX IC DRAM, IF it fails to boot, then you have SAMSUNG IC DRAM._

I run thru part one and hang at 53. Not MIcron. If I try 1600/1.2/9/3/9/140 or 1600/1.2/140 - hang at 53. Samsung... ? Damn.


----------



## Silent Scone

Take the damn spreaders off


----------



## [email protected]

It will either be Hynix or Samsung at those speeds.


----------



## fishingfanatic

Yeah, sure wouldn't mind benching one of those bad boys, the titan x will be big $.

I'm not doing any of that more advanced stuff.

Just curious, how do you remove the heatsinks. Someone said clothes iron, another said steam???? I thought either of those would destroy the thing.

FF


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Take the damn spreaders off


I know, just to get rid of that Haz-Mat yellow color. (colour?) Really ugly!! PCB green is much nicer.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> It's mediocre as a benchmarking card, agreed. This one unlike the original Kepper' TITAN will be Greenlight, so even worse lol. I'm looking to run 4K surround by the Summer, even if I only keep it for a few months it's something I want to play with
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Depends very much on the RRP because at the rumoured $1400 I might have to limit myself to two rather than 3 which isn't going to cut the mustard at that resolution lol.


The 2 I had did pretty well with a single 4K60 screen for gaming. But it took a pair. 4K surround is an incredible # of pixels to push. I'm not sure the coming gen of GPUs is up to it.
BTW - TooShort's titan was an amazing overclocker. And When it launched, the Titan couldn't be beat. It really was a landmark card, IMO like the 7970 was.


----------



## Silent Scone

Should have just bought TeamGroup stuff, spreaders just fall off out of the box lol.

It's something I want to contend with but I have my doubts it will be a long term investment lol. 4K gaming is well within reach with two to three GPU, but as you say this is a huge number of pixels, even for three cards.

It's achievable on GK110 but even the 6GB buffer on the TITAN was being utterly saturated with no anti aliasing (going on some other idiotic pioneers experience I was reading up on).









lol just found some of the videos from Baasha's Quad TITAN Black build.

Love how he's still on air. Must heat up the room like an oil heater pushing those cards like that.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Should have just bought TeamGroup stuff, spreaders just fall off out of the box lol.
> 
> It's something I want to contend with but I have my doubts it will be a long term investment lol. 4K gaming is well within reach with two to three GPU, but as you say this is a huge number of pixels, even for three cards.
> 
> It's achievable on GK110 but even the 6GB buffer on the TITAN was being utterly saturated with no anti aliasing (going on some other idiotic pioneers experience I was reading up on).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol just found some of the videos from Baasha's Quad TITAN Black build.
> 
> Love how he's still on air. Must heat up the room like an oil heater pushing those cards like that.


I remember when he was setting that up. I just don't understand how anyone can tolerate those bezel bars. Would drive me nutz.
Check Callsignvega, I wouldn't doubt he goes 4K surround sometime and his bezel removal methods look very Pro.


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I've been following the IC Analyzer to determine the ICs on this ADATA 3300 kit.
> 
> _1) Set DRAM Frequency to 1600MHz and set DRAM Voltage to 1.20v
> 2) Set CAS# Latency to 9, Write to Read Delay L to 3 and DRAM Write Latency to 9 and Save and Exit.
> 3) If it boots up then you have MICRON IC DRAM, IF it fails to boot, then move onto step 4.
> 4) Set DRAM Frequency to 1600MHz and set DRAM Voltage to 1.20v.
> 5) Set REF Cycle Time to 140 and Save and Exit.
> 6) If it boots up then you have HYNIX IC DRAM, IF it fails to boot, then you have SAMSUNG IC DRAM._
> 
> I run thru part one and hang at 53. Not MIcron. If I try 1600/1.2/9/3/9/140 or 1600/1.2/140 - hang at 53. Samsung... ? Damn.


Just use Aida64, tells you IC manufacturer under SPD.









http://s572.photobucket.com/user/moorhen2/media/Capture123456.png.html


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I remember when he was setting that up. I just don't understand how anyone can tolerate those bezel bars. Would drive me nutz.
> Check Callsignvega, I wouldn't doubt he goes 4K surround sometime and his bezel removal methods look very Pro.


Meh flat bladed screwdriver RIP those right off


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moorhen2*
> 
> Just use Aida64, tells you IC manufacturer under SPD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://s572.photobucket.com/user/moorhen2/media/Capture123456.png.html


I know, I looked but what da...

must be a secret.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Meh flat bladed screwdriver RIP those right off


Lol - once the panels are ~ $100 each maybe.


----------



## lilchronic

5820K @ 5260.43Mhz 1.5v
http://valid.x86.fr/3u5m7k


----------



## looktotheapex

Hi all,

I think I have a fairly good 5820k on my hands here. 4.6ghz 24 hours realbench stable at only 1.3v, and I think I finally figured out 4.7ghz stable @ 1.35v thanks to upping the system agent voltage (running realbench now, three hours without a crash). And when I say stable, I mean stable - I use this machine for transcoding 4k videos, so the CPU is at 100% load for hours on end. The core ratio does 4.6ghz stable at only 1.3v cache voltage (have not tried 4.7 yet), which I understand is pretty nice. I can get screenshot stable at 5ghz cpu frequency somewhere around 1.45v, but it is not even close to stable. It is funny because I tried to bin several CPUs from Microcenter to get this good one, but the first one I picked ended up being the best. Had to sell the rest for a loss









I am starting to wonder if I am having an issue with my IMC though (this is on an x99 deluxe). I have this Crucial ram (16gb kit, 4x4gb) http://www.overclockers.com/forums/showthread.php/750535-Crucial-4x8GB-DDR4-2133-CL15-1-2V-CT4K8G4DFD8213

My dimms seem particularly good clockers, doing 2666mhz 11-12-12-30 at only 1.4v memtest stable. However, I cannot make them do 2800mhz at any voltage or timing whatsoever. I have tried both 100 and 125, I have tried every combination of settings except secondary timings (I am unfamiliar with these on DDR4, I have started doing some research). The instant I set 2800mhz ram speed, my motherboard gives a b7 post error, which is related to memory training. I have disabled memory training in bios, and enabled attempt fast cold and warm boot, but it does not make a difference.

I think that there is something weird going on, because it doesn't make sense to me that my dimms would be so exceptional in both timings and clocks/low voltage, as well as scale so linearly with voltage, and then run into an absolutely hard wall where they won't post. This is not consistent with my previous overclocking experience. Are there any known bugs with the 2800mhz divider? Any tips how to get past the b7 error? It won't even work @ 1.5v and 15-15-15-36-2t timings.

Could it be my IMC just doesn't like these speeds?


----------



## Jpmboy

Updated.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looktotheapex*
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> I think I have a fairly good 5820k on my hands here. 4.6ghz 24 hours realbench stable at only 1.3v, and I think I finally figured out 4.7ghz stable @ 1.35v thanks to upping the system agent voltage (running realbench now, three hours without a crash). And when I say stable, I mean stable - I use this machine for transcoding 4k videos, so the CPU is at 100% load for hours on end. The core ratio does 4.6ghz stable at only 1.3v cache voltage (have not tried 4.7 yet), which I understand is pretty nice. I can get screenshot stable at 5ghz cpu frequency somewhere around 1.45v, but it is not even close to stable. It is funny because I tried to bin several CPUs from Microcenter to get this good one, but the first one I picked ended up being the best. Had to sell the rest for a loss
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am starting to wonder if I am having an issue with my IMC though (this is on an x99 deluxe). I have this Crucial ram (16gb kit, 4x4gb) http://www.overclockers.com/forums/showthread.php/750535-Crucial-4x8GB-DDR4-2133-CL15-1-2V-CT4K8G4DFD8213
> 
> My dimms seem particularly good clockers, doing 2666mhz 11-12-12-30 at only 1.4v memtest stable. However, I cannot make them do 2800mhz at any voltage or timing whatsoever. I have tried both 100 and 125, I have tried every combination of settings except secondary timings (I am unfamiliar with these on DDR4, I have started doing some research). The instant I set 2800mhz ram speed, my motherboard gives a b7 post error, which is related to memory training. I have disabled memory training in bios, and enabled attempt fast cold and warm boot, but it does not make a difference.
> 
> I think that there is something weird going on, because it doesn't make sense to me that my dimms would be so exceptional in both timings and clocks/low voltage, as well as scale so linearly with voltage, and then run into an absolutely hard wall where they won't post. This is not consistent with my previous overclocking experience. Are there any known bugs with the 2800mhz divider? Any tips how to get past the b7 error? It won't even work @ 1.5v and 15-15-15-36-2t timings.
> 
> Could it be my IMC just doesn't like these speeds?


These crucial micron ic's dont seem to scale well with voltage, anything over 1.5v for mine and they wont boot.

If you could fill out your system specs that would help.







How to add rig to sig


----------



## looktotheapex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> What motherboard do you have ?
> 
> These crucial micron ic's dont seem to scale well with voltage, anything over 1.5v for mine and they wont boot.
> 
> If you could fill out your system specs that would help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How to add rig to sig


I have an X99 Deluxe on the latest 1401 bios.

I was just messing around with CPUz validation and it took more volts than I otherwise thought. 1.5v bios with level 8 LLC to achieve 5ghz validation.



I think I need to buy a rampage V extreme....I don't like the vcore overshoot on the x99 deluxe and I think my memory is being held back by it.


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> 5820K @ 5260.43Mhz 1.5v
> http://valid.x86.fr/3u5m7k


Nice one bro









Was this just testing? water/DICE or Ln2??


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looktotheapex*
> 
> I have an X99 Deluxe on the latest 1401 bios.
> 
> I was just messing around with CPUz validation and it took more volts than I otherwise thought. 1.5v bios with level 8 LLC to achieve 5ghz validation.
> 
> 
> 
> I think I need to buy a rampage V extreme....I don't like the vcore overshoot on the x99 deluxe and I think my memory is being held back by it.


haswell will add something like 13-15mV to what is set in bios when under load (eg, I set 1.25V in bios and load volts are 1.264V with aid64, measured is 1.262V. So, it may not be the mobo if I understand your post. Remember, LLC affects input voltage, not (directly) vcore on this platform.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Nice one bro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was this just testing? water/DICE or Ln2??


was my first run on dice but after about 15min two dimm slots disappeared so only dual channel









But now every thing is dry and quad channel works again.


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Nice one bro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was this just testing? water/DICE or Ln2??
> 
> 
> 
> was my first run on dice but after about 15min two dimm slots disappeared so only dual channel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But now every thing is dry and quad channel works again.
Click to expand...

Damn, but atleast they are working again.... you only have 4 slots dont you?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Damn, but atleast they are working again.... you only have 4 slots dont you?


yeah 4 slots on the champion


----------



## looktotheapex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> haswell will add something like 13-15mV to what is set in bios when under load (eg, I set 1.25V in bios and load volts are 1.264V with aid64, measured is 1.262V. So, it may not be the mobo if I understand your post. Remember, LLC affects input voltage, not (directly) vcore on this platform.


Thank you, that is very interesting. I didn't know that about LLC affecting input voltage. If that is the case, by running a higher input voltage (set manually in BIOS) am I reducing the need for LLC?


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Damn, but atleast they are working again.... you only have 4 slots dont you?
> 
> 
> 
> yeah 4 slots on the champion
Click to expand...

thought so, well good luck for your next run mate.. chip looks good too


----------



## Pikaru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Just enter the target load voltage into the Additional Turbo Mode CPU Core Voltage box. If you want the full load voltage to be 1.20V, then enter 1.20V. Leave offset at default.
> 
> The Adaptive mode voltage affects turbo core ratios only. It will only engage when processor goes into a Turbo load state. In contrast, Offset mode affects a large portion of the VID stack, which can have implications when coming out of C-States (near idle voltage will end up too low resulting in instability), if one needs to use a negative value. Adaptive is therefore the preferred method of setting the target full load Turbo voltage.


Are you saying to leave offset at Auto? I'd like to get adaptive to work as well and I followed what you said with entering in the target voltage into the Additional Turbo Mode voltage box, but when I save my bios settings, I keep getting a qcode 96. I looked it up in the manual and it says PCI Bus Assign Resources.

Any tips? If you have a guide somewhere to adaptive voltage as well, I could try that.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looktotheapex*
> 
> Thank you, that is very interesting. I didn't know that about LLC affecting input voltage. If that is the case, by running a higher input voltage (set manually in BIOS) am I reducing the need for LLC?


here's a few posts:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1510001/asus-rampage-v-extreme-owners-thread/2000_20#post_23088546
http://www.overclock.net/t/1510001/asus-rampage-v-extreme-owners-thread/2020_20#post_23088741
http://www.overclock.net/t/1510001/asus-rampage-v-extreme-owners-thread/2020_20#post_23089414

vdroop is a good thing.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pikaru*
> 
> Are you saying to leave offset at Auto? I'd like to get adaptive to work as well and I followed what you said with entering in the target voltage into the Additional Turbo Mode voltage box, but when I save my bios settings, I keep getting a qcode 96. I looked it up in the manual and it says PCI Bus Assign Resources.
> 
> Any tips? If you have a guide somewhere to adaptive voltage as well, I could try that.


Adaptive vcore ONLY on strap 100...
if your cpu needs, say 1.25V for 4.5GHz, try setting 0.005 in offset and 1.245 in turbo. Total=1.25V will appear right below the two voltage fields. Load voltage will be 1.25 (+Haswell boost







). Leave CPU SVID on Auto.
Always best to start with a clrcmos.


----------



## Pikaru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Adaptive vcore ONLY on strap 100...
> if your cpu needs, say 1.25V for 4.5GHz, try setting 0.005 in offset and 1.245 in turbo. Total=1.25V will appear right below the two voltage fields. Load voltage will be 1.25 (+Haswell boost
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). Leave CPU SVID on Auto.
> Always best to start with a clrcmos.


Well... something happened. I am on strap 100 and did everything you said regarding the values and no dice. Still not posting and getting different qcodes (B7, 96). Then I did a clrcmos and reinput all my values, same thing with an occasional qcode 00. Then after trying to reset my settings back to my old bios settings, it wouldn't post and give me the same qcode B7 and 96.

I set everything back to stock and am about to go back into the bios and maybe try adaptive with just settings on auto to see if it posts.

EDIT: Also, after using the clrcmos button my ROG panel isn't functioning. it stopped reading stuff from the bios. Would you happen to know what might have happened and how to fix it?

EDIT2: managed to get the panel working again and my profiles. Just held the clrcmos button for about 10 seconds lol


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pikaru*
> 
> Well... something happened. I am on strap 100 and did everything you said regarding the values and no dice. Still not posting and getting different qcodes (B7, 96). Then I did a clrcmos and reinput all my values, same thing with an occasional qcode 00. Then after trying to reset my settings back to my old bios settings, it wouldn't post and give me the same qcode B7 and 96.
> 
> I set everything back to stock and am about to go back into the bios and maybe try adaptive with just settings on auto to see if it posts.
> 
> EDIT: Also, after using the clrcmos button my ROG panel isn't functioning. it stopped reading stuff from the bios. Would you happen to know what might have happened and how to fix it?
> 
> EDIT2: managed to get the panel working again and my profiles. Just held the clrcmos button for about 10 seconds lol


here's a screen pack for adaptive 44/42/32 as a guide. Ignore the ram-related settings, and VCCIO values (set vccio to auto)

44c42m32t.zip 2969k .zip file


----------



## Pikaru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> here's a screen pack for adaptive 44/42/32 as a guide. Ignore the ram-related settings, and VCCIO values (set vccio to auto)
> 
> 44c42m32t.zip 2969k .zip file


those settings helped a bunch. +rep Now I'm thinking it's something with cache. I noticed you used offset. How do I get a certain voltage using offset?


----------



## T0B5T3R

update for users with full configuration

on my x99s run 3000 mhz stable, thanks to memory controller
http://valid.x86.fr/rw2mj0


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pikaru*
> 
> those settings helped a bunch. +rep Now I'm thinking it's something with cache. I noticed you used offset. How do I get a certain voltage using offset?


I just calibrated the offset for my kit... + 275mV = 1.2V, +325mV = 1.25V... etc.


----------



## fishingfanatic

Hey jpm I thought you might be interested in this validation: 5960 @ 4.9 @ 1.507 v

http://valid.canardpc.com/m7sfnz


----------



## Silent Scone

Easy there, tiger. On ambient that's looking to venture beyond the veil


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fishingfanatic*
> 
> Hey jpm I thought you might be interested in this validation: 5960 @ 4.9 @ 1.507 v
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/m7sfnz
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


pg 1 form...


----------



## fishingfanatic

Even if I've already filled it out for the 4.8?

FF


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fishingfanatic*
> 
> Even if I've already filled it out for the 4.8?
> 
> FF


well yeah if you want that 4.9 in the table., it automatically dumps the new information in to the bottom of s google sheet.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> well yeah if you want that 4.9 in the table., it automatically dumps the new information in to the bottom of s google sheet.


There's no GIGABYTE x99 SOC-Champion option for motherboards.


----------



## fishingfanatic

Okay, thanks !

FF


----------



## 8051

I've been having some interesting problems w/my Asrock x99 Extreme4
& my 5820. The following settings are more or less stable (I've only
tested for 3 hours w/66% of my cores loaded w/orthos blends and FFT's:

100Mhz * 45 = 4500 Mhz
BCLK/PCIe Ratio: 1.00 (PCIe bus speed is 100 Mhz)
All Core: 45
CPU Cache Ratio: 36 (3600Mhz)
Primary Plane Current Limit: 1000
BCLK Frequency: 100
Vcore override voltage: 1.316V
Vcore Voltage Additional Offset: AUTO
CPU Cache Override voltage: 1.213V
CPU Cache Voltage Offset: AUTO
System Agent Voltage Offset: AUTO
CPU Input Voltage: 1.930V (NOTE: Asrock's auto-overclock had this at 1.99V)
CPU Load-line Calibration: level 2
CPU Integrated VR Faults: disabled
CPU Integrated VR Efficiency Mode: disabled
CPU C States Support: enabled
Package C State Support: C0/C1 State
Speedstep: enabled
Turbo Boost: enabled
Filter PLL Frequency: High BCLK Mode
Long Duration Power Limit: 4095
Long Duration Maintained: 56s
Short Duration Power Limit: 251
Primary Plane Current Limit: 200
CPU Tj Max: 105 (the default value)
DDR4-2666 16-18-18-35 2N
DRAM voltage: 1.390V
DRAM BCLK: 100
Maximum Aggregate Memory Performance: enabled
MRC Fast Boot: disabled
Memory Power Savings Mode: disabled

The thing is, if I keep nearly all the same settings
but change the BCLK to 128.6, use a CPU multi. of
35 (~4501 MHz) and a cache multi of 28 (3600.8 MHz)
the system is not stable. The only changed settings are
for the memory, which I'm trying to run @ 2829 Mhz (22 multi).
The memory passes three runs of memtest 86+ 4.3.7.

Do I need to modify the SA voltage manually at a BCLK
>= 125 MHz?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8051*
> 
> I've been having some interesting problems w/my Asrock x99 Extreme4
> & my 5820. The following settings are more or less stable (I've only
> tested for 3 hours w/66% of my cores loaded w/orthos blends and FFT's:
> 
> 100Mhz * 45 = 4500 Mhz
> BCLK/PCIe Ratio: 1.00 (PCIe bus speed is 100 Mhz)
> All Core: 45
> CPU Cache Ratio: 36 (3600Mhz)
> Primary Plane Current Limit: 1000
> BCLK Frequency: 100
> Vcore override voltage: 1.316V
> Vcore Voltage Additional Offset: AUTO
> CPU Cache Override voltage: 1.213V
> CPU Cache Voltage Offset: AUTO
> System Agent Voltage Offset: AUTO
> CPU Input Voltage: 1.930V (NOTE: Asrock's auto-overclock had this at 1.99V)
> CPU Load-line Calibration: level 2
> CPU Integrated VR Faults: disabled
> CPU Integrated VR Efficiency Mode: disabled
> CPU C States Support: enabled
> Package C State Support: C0/C1 State
> Speedstep: enabled
> Turbo Boost: enabled
> Filter PLL Frequency: High BCLK Mode
> Long Duration Power Limit: 4095
> Long Duration Maintained: 56s
> Short Duration Power Limit: 251
> Primary Plane Current Limit: 200
> CPU Tj Max: 105 (the default value)
> DDR4-2666 16-18-18-35 2N
> DRAM voltage: 1.390V
> DRAM BCLK: 100
> Maximum Aggregate Memory Performance: enabled
> MRC Fast Boot: disabled
> Memory Power Savings Mode: disabled
> 
> The thing is, if I keep nearly all the same settings
> but change the BCLK to 128.6, use a CPU multi. of
> 35 (~4501 MHz) and a cache multi of 28 (3600.8 MHz)
> the system is not stable. The only changed settings are
> for the memory, which I'm trying to run @ 2829 Mhz (22 multi).
> The memory passes three runs of memtest 86+ 4.3.7.
> 
> Do I need to modify the SA voltage manually at a BCLK
> >= 125 MHz?


You cant overclock cache on asrock boards.

Try leaving cache ratio and voltage on auto.


----------



## Vayne4800

So far, another check for freezes in Far Cry 4. No issues running for another 8 hours. This is even with +35/+35Mhz GPU/MEM offsets. I guess the game is stable and so is my overall OC. I will give Realbench 8 hour Stresstest one more run.


----------



## Hawk777th

Alright kids another dumb question inbound. I set adaptive to 1.2V on turbo and CPU Z is reading 1.219 CPU Vcore whats the deal? Should I back down to 1.8 since theres a slight overshoot in V I guess?









Also can I throw back in my XMP profiles since I am stable?


----------



## Silent Scone

you can try lowering it, yeah. You'll have to do some retesting with the memory profiles back on though, don't forget. Personally I'd leave Vcore where it is, a few mV is hardly worth crying over


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> There's no GIGABYTE x99 SOC-Champion option for motherboards.


not sure I can fix that - OP would have to.


----------



## Hawk777th

Ok I will just leave it alone haha. I am happy with 4.2 24/7. I might try 4.3 at same V. My chip seems good I booted windows at 4.7 1.3 so maybe be able to get it done with 1.2V for 4.3. I can hope.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawk777th*
> 
> Ok I will just leave it alone haha. I am happy with 4.2 24/7. I might try 4.3 at same V. My chip seems good I booted windows at 4.7 1.3 so maybe be able to get it done with 1.2V for 4.3. I can hope.


I'm running 1.25v for 4.5, with 1.25v for cache at 4250, ram @ 3333c16T1 as my daily clocks.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawk777th*
> 
> Alright kids another dumb question inbound. I set adaptive to 1.2V on turbo and CPU Z is reading 1.219 CPU Vcore whats the deal? Should I back down to 1.8 since theres a slight overshoot in V I guess?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also can I throw back in my XMP profiles since I am stable?


remember - cpuZ is reporting VID, not applied vcore (they should be close tho). If you want to "see" vcore use HWM or AID64.


----------



## Silent Scone

My cache sucks


----------



## Hawk777th

Well maybe I will push for 4.5 then. My temps are well within bounds even with 1.3 don't even break 70C on full load after hours. What LLC you running JPM? I am still on AUTO.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawk777th*
> 
> Well maybe I will push for 4.5 then. My temps are well within bounds even with 1.3 don't even break 70C on full load after hours. What LLC you running JPM? I am still on AUTO.


LC=6, input = 1.92, power phase = optimized
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> My cache sucks











but a strong core.









Been seeing some better chips come out lately (vicariously). Maybe they'll be a 5970X?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> There's no GIGABYTE x99 SOC-Champion option for motherboards.


Fixed. And fixed your entry.









/updated.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> LC=6, input = 1.92, power phase = optimized
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but a strong core.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Been seeing some better chips come out lately (vicariously). Maybe they'll be a 5970X?


Maybe. Knowing Intel lol. I'll stay put thanks.


----------



## 8472

Do you all think they'll be any benefit to watercooling my MOSFETs, or do most people just do it for aesthetics?


----------



## Silent Scone

aesthetics, active airflow more than enough. All it does is dump additional heat into your loop and gives you nothing in return


----------



## L36

Question. Right now I'm pushing 4.3 on the cache at 1.320V. Since I'm running 4.4 on the core at 1.260V I though of getting cache to core 1:1. Though to get 4.375 I need about 1.360 and I haven't even found exactly how much I need more for 4.4 on the cache. What are the voltage limits on cache? Is this worth pursuing for 4.4 cache in the low 1.4V territory?


----------



## firefoxx04

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *L36*
> 
> Question. Right now I'm pushing 4.3 on the cache at 1.320V. Since I'm running 4.4 on the core at 1.260V I though of getting cache to core 1:1. Though to get 4.375 I need about 1.360 and I haven't even found exactly how much I need more for 4.4 on the cache. What are the voltage limits on cache? Is this worth pursuing for 4.4 cache in the low 1.4V territory?


Why are you pushing the cache so hard in the first place? Unless you are doing it just to do it, why bother? 4ghz cache is probably plenty for everything.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *L36*
> 
> Question. Right now I'm pushing 4.3 on the cache at 1.320V. Since I'm running 4.4 on the core at 1.260V I though of getting cache to core 1:1. Though to get 4.375 I need about 1.360 and I haven't even found exactly how much I need more for 4.4 on the cache. What are the voltage limits on cache? Is this worth pursuing for 4.4 cache in the low 1.4V territory?


A few hundred mhz on the cache isn't going to make much of a difference on anything, but if your wanting to max it out i would not run much more than 1.4V 24/7. The extra degradation, heat, and power usage for little to no performance increase really isn't worth pushing the cache to the max.


----------



## 8051

Does anyone know how I can use HWINFO64 v4.50-2400 to figure out what the AUTO
setting for system agent voltage is on a Asrock x99 Extreme4? There's no sensor that
specifically states anything like system agent voltage.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *L36*
> 
> Question. Right now I'm pushing 4.3 on the cache at 1.320V. Since I'm running 4.4 on the core at 1.260V I though of getting cache to core 1:1. Though to get 4.375 I need about 1.360 and I haven't even found exactly how much I need more for 4.4 on the cache. What are the voltage limits on cache? Is this worth pursuing for 4.4 cache in the low 1.4V territory?


lol - to get 1:1 you're better off lowering your core by a notch. unless you are doing memory-intensive benchmarking (or work?) 4.3 cache or higher is useless, especially at such high voltage. drop it to a multiplier that runs Vcache at or lower than your Vcore. You will not notice anything different with cache at 4.2.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8051*
> 
> Does anyone know how I can use HWINFO64 v4.50-2400 to figure out what the AUTO
> setting for system agent voltage is on a Asrock x99 Extreme4? There's no sensor that
> specifically states anything like system agent voltage.


You don't see
vccsa?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8051*
> 
> Does anyone know how I can use HWINFO64 v4.50-2400 to figure out what the AUTO
> setting for system agent voltage is on a Asrock x99 Extreme4? There's no sensor that
> specifically states anything like system agent voltage.


Asrock F-stream software will show you the offset

and if your overclocking memory it's probably setting vccsa to +0.300 with auto setting's


----------



## Vayne4800

My third Realbench stresstest failed after about 4 hours with a stop code 19. This is a new code that I am getting but upon reviewing the crash dump it seems to refer to pool_corruption. So I am upping my RAM voltage to 1.27V and also increased my PCH Core Voltage to 1.1V as I was getting some rare random USB device disconnected messages every now and then. Unless there is something else I should consider, will give this one a spin for another 8 hours at RB.

P.S. So close yet so far


----------



## 8051

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> lol - to get 1:1 you're better off lowering your core by a notch. unless you are doing memory-intensive benchmarking (or many work?) 4.3 cache or higher is useless, especially at such high voltage. drop it to a multiplier that runs Vcache at or lower than your Vcore. You will not notice anything different with cache at 4.2.
> You don't see
> vccsa?


Weird, there is no vccsa displayed in my version of HWINFO. Maybe my low-end
Asrock x99 Extreme4 doesn't have a sensor for it?

If the VCCSA offset is set to 0.30V I should be seeing a voltage of somewhere
around 1.15V, but I'm not seeing anything like that either.


----------



## tistou77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I'm running 1.25v for 4.5, with 1.25v for cache at 4250, ram @ 3333c16T1 as my daily clocks.


You saw a difference (eg benchmark of AIDA64) between 3200 C15 and 3333 C16?
I tried 3333 C16 and I have the "same results" with 3200 C15

The best will be 3333 C15


----------



## Silent Scone

I really want to try a 3333 kit at some stage


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tistou77*
> 
> You saw a difference (eg benchmark of AIDA64) between 3200 C15 and 3333 C16?
> I tried 3333 C16 and I have the "same results" with 3200 C15
> 
> The best will be 3333 C15


Well, on strap 100 I run 3200c14. on 125: 3333c16 @1.38V
never really did the right comparison (say 45/40/3200 vs 45/40/3333) since AID64 mem bench follows cache frequency.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!








3333c15 is working well too.


----------



## Pikaru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Well, on strap 100 I run 3200c14. on 125: 3333c16 @1.38V
> never really did the right comparison (say 45/40/3200 vs 45/40/3333) since AID64 mem bench follows cache frequency.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3333c15 is working well too.


Are those with the new 3333 kit you got? And thanks again for the adaptive volts help. Works great. I just need to fine tune cache offset.

I really feel like something is up with my loop though. I've got a 360 monsta and 480 ut60 in push/pull with 2 gpus in the same loop as my cpu. My gpus aren't overvolted at the moment and my vcache and vcore are both under 1.25v.

My ambient is around 22-24c. During AIDAs stability test and realbench, I'm seeing Temps maxing around 79-80c on the hottest core and about 68c on the coolest core. Is this normal for a 5960X? I haven't cleaned my loop in almost 6 months. Could that be it? Should I invest in a flow meter and temp sensor and monitor flow/water temps?


----------



## tistou77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Well, on strap 100 I run 3200c14. on 125: 3333c16 @1.38V
> never really did the right comparison (say 45/40/3200 vs 45/40/3333) since AID64 mem bench follows cache frequency.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3333c15 is working well too.


Ok









1.44v for 3200 C14









I was hesitant to take a kit 3333mhz, but if it's to have the same performance as 3200, no interest or else a kit 3333 C15 (3400?) at 1.35v


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pikaru*
> 
> Are those with the new 3333 kit you got? And thanks again for the adaptive volts help. Works great. I just need to fine tune cache offset.
> 
> I really feel like something is up with my loop though. I've got a 360 monsta and 480 ut60 in push/pull with 2 gpus in the same loop as my cpu. My gpus aren't overvolted at the moment and my vcache and vcore are both under 1.25v.
> 
> My ambient is around 22-24c. During AIDAs stability test and realbench, I'm seeing Temps maxing around 79-80c on the hottest core and about 68c on the coolest core. Is this normal for a 5960X? I haven't cleaned my loop in almost 6 months. Could that be it? Should I invest in a flow meter and temp sensor and monitor flow/water temps?


do you know what temperature your water is when your cpu is hitting 80C? First thing I'd try is remounting the cpu block and use a really good TIM. Mount quality can make a major difference.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tistou77*
> 
> Ok
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.44v for 3200 C14
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was hesitant to take a kit 3333mhz, but if it's to have the same performance as 3200, no interest or else a kit 3333 C15 (3400?) at 1.35v


nah - this is with a cheapo ADATA 3300 kit that was an open box return (prolly cause you need to use strap 100, bclk 103 to get the XMP to work). Was going to return them, but they actually seem quite good. I have the corsair 3000c15 you have also - very good ram kit.









btw - that's 1.44V in order to get those secondary timings to be stable.


----------



## Pikaru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> do you know what temperature your water is when your cpu is hitting 80C? First thing I'd try is remounting the cpu block and use a really good TIM. Mount quality can make a major difference


I've remounted several times before. I guess it wouldn't hurt to try again. As for water temperature, do you think it's worth investing in a temp sensor?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pikaru*
> 
> I've remounted several times before. I guess it wouldn't hurt to try again. As for water temperature, do you think it's worth *investing in a temp sensor*?


I do. temp sensors, flow meter.. etc. I use one on the hot side and one on the cold side of the flow. I think you can plug any j-type(?) thermocouple into the mobo, but I am using a few-year-old koolance controller board.


----------



## Vayne4800

Alright, RB Stresstest passed. Will run another one overnight for assurance on the settings.


----------



## tistou77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> nah - this is with a cheapo ADATA 3300 kit that was an open box return (prolly cause you need to use strap 100, bclk 103 to get the XMP to work). Was going to return them, but they actually seem quite good. I have the corsair 3000c15 you have also - very good ram kit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> btw - that's 1.44V in order to get those secondary timings to be stable.


Yes with the kit 3000 C15 is a stable Memtest 3200 C15 and 1.355v


----------



## 8051

Asrock x99 Extreme4 auto overclock for 4.4 Ghz and 4.6 Ghz sets the Vccin to 1.990V.
Yet this ludicrous amount of voltage seems to have stabilized my 4.460 Ghz o'clock:
vcore 1.3V
BCLK 127.4
VCCSA auto
LLC 2 (this motherboard only has 6 settings for LLC)

This only after going through nearly all possible VCCSA offset settings between .163 to .310.

I'd rather not have the Vccin set this high because it's probably more than .1 over spec.,
but 1.930V and anything below didn't work. I don't notice anyone else having to go
over 1.930V and that's usually for much higher overclocks.

Is 1.990V Vccin high enough I have to worry about smoking my motherboard and/or
CPU?


----------



## lilchronic

Thats fine.

My chip need's 1.97v vccin to run 4.5Ghz @ 1.27 vcore

4.6Ghz need's 2.05v vccin and 1.35v vcore


----------



## Vayne4800

Second run froze at last minute despite having the TDRDelay reg tweak. I flashed to R5E latest bios (1302) and upped the RAM voltage to 1.275V. I also returned the PCH Core Voltage to auto as it was causing some freezing on the soundcard/Astro A50 headset. Additionally, I manually set the PCIE to Gen.3 instead of Auto for the GPUs. Stresstest is running at this moment.


----------



## 8051

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Thats fine.
> 
> My chip need's 1.97v vccin to run 4.5Ghz @ 1.27 vcore
> 
> 4.6Ghz need's 2.05v vccin and 1.35v vcore


Wow, the maximum Intel spec. for vccin on Haswell-E's
is somewhere around 1.8V.

Thanks for the info lilchronic.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8051*
> 
> Wow, the maximum Intel spec. for vccin on Haswell-E's
> is somewhere around 1.8V.
> 
> Thanks for the info lilchronic.


I can assure you most people will not be abiding by intel spec


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *8051*
> 
> Wow, the maximum Intel spec. for vccin on Haswell-E's
> is somewhere around 1.8V.
> 
> Thanks for the info lilchronic.
> 
> 
> 
> I can assure you most people will not be abiding by intel spec
Click to expand...

Ummmmm, me for one


----------



## Silent Scone

Can picture people looking on the back of the retail packaging for 'from frozen' times lol.


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vayne4800*
> 
> Second run froze at last minute despite having the TDRDelay reg tweak. I flashed to R5E latest bios (1302) and upped the RAM voltage to 1.275V. I also returned the PCH Core Voltage to auto as it was causing some freezing on the soundcard/Astro A50 headset. Additionally, I manually set the PCIE to Gen.3 instead of Auto for the GPUs. Stresstest is running at this moment.


Question, do you ever get a chance to actually use you computer, you seem to be obsessed with 8 hour RB tests.


----------



## Silent Scone

The man has a condition lol


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8051*
> 
> Wow, the maximum Intel spec. for vccin on Haswell-E's
> is somewhere around 1.8V.
> 
> Thanks for the info lilchronic.


There are some things to note about how Intel state voltage limits. The 1.80V you state is "nominal", while 1.85V is maximum - the table those values come from has the following stipulations that one needs to understand before quoting them to anyone overclocking a processor. The following items are stated by Intel in reference to the table in question:

DC specifications are defined at the processor pads, unless otherwise noted.
*DC specifications are only valid while meeting specifications for case temperature
(TCASE specified in the Processor Thermal/Mechanical Specification and Design Guide)
(See Related Documents Section), clock frequency, and input voltages. Care should be
taken to read all notes associated with each specification.*

That tells us that the specifications of the associated table apply to processors that are run at stock frequency and within specified temperatures only.

Footnote 6:

*"Minimum VCCIN and maximum ICCIN are specified at the maximum processor case temperature (TCASE) shown in the
Processor Thermal/Mechanical Specification and Design Guide (See Related Document Section). ICCIN_MAX is specified at
the relative VCC_MAX point on the VCCIN load line. The processor is capable of drawing ICCIN_MAX for up to 4 ms."
*

ICCIN_MAX is stated as 175 Amps at VCC_Max which is 1.85V.

This is all for a processor running at stock. The ratings are there to cover Intel for warranty - not much use for overclockers as everything would need to be de-rated accordingly.

Table 5.5 has absolute maximum VCCIN stated at 1.98V with this prelude:

*At conditions outside functional operation condition limits, but within absolute maximum and
minimum ratings, neither functionality nor long-term reliability can be expected. If a
device is returned to conditions within functional operation limits after having been
subjected to conditions outside these limits, but within the absolute maximum and
minimum ratings, the device may be functional, but with its lifetime degraded,
depending on exposure to conditions exceeding the functional operation condition
limits.
*

The following footnote 1 to the table clarifies the meaning of functional operation condition limits:

*1. For functional operation, all processor electrical, signal quality, mechanical, and thermal specifications
must be satisfied.
*

Thought I'd reply as I often see the whitepapers used as reference incorrectly.









I would not worry about these things too much if overclocking. Just use common sense.


----------



## Vayne4800

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moorhen2*
> 
> Question, do you ever get a chance to actually use you computer, you seem to be obsessed with 8 hour RB tests.


Well, I only let it run when I am not at the PC; when sleeping and when going to work. So basically two periods where I can be away from PC for about 8 hours per day. Otherwise, I pretty much do use it normal; play games, game art modeling, watching anime and browsing.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> The man has a condition lol


Well, only reason I am posting my "progress" is to get guidance. So far you guys helped me every now and then. If I am going off track, please inform


----------



## Silent Scone

Think of it more as a disclaimer if you've any intention of overclocking








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vayne4800*
> 
> Well, I only let it run when I am not at the PC; when sleeping and when going to work. So basically two periods where I can be away from PC for about 8 hours per day. Otherwise, I pretty much do use it normal; play games, game art modeling, watching anime and browsing.
> Well, only reason I am posting my "progress" is to get guidance. So far you guys helped me every now and then. If I am going off track, please inform


Ok, you keep retracting because of realbench and the Luxmark issue. Stop doing it lol


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8051*
> 
> Wow, the maximum Intel spec. for vccin on Haswell-E's
> is somewhere around 1.8V.
> 
> Thanks for the info lilchronic.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> There are some things to note about how Intel state voltage limits. The 1.80V you state is "nominal", while 1.85V is maximum - the table those values come from has the following stipulations that one needs to understand before quoting them to anyone overclocking a processor. The following items are stated by Intel in reference to the table in question:
> 
> DC specifications are defined at the processor pads, unless otherwise noted.
> *DC specifications are only valid while meeting specifications for case temperature
> (TCASE specified in the Processor Thermal/Mechanical Specification and Design Guide)
> (See Related Documents Section), clock frequency, and input voltages. Care should be
> taken to read all notes associated with each specification.*
> 
> That tells us that the specifications of the associated table apply to processors that are run at stock frequency and within specified temperatures only.
> 
> Footnote 6:
> 
> *"Minimum VCCIN and maximum ICCIN are specified at the maximum processor case temperature (TCASE) shown in the
> Processor Thermal/Mechanical Specification and Design Guide (See Related Document Section). ICCIN_MAX is specified at
> the relative VCC_MAX point on the VCCIN load line. The processor is capable of drawing ICCIN_MAX for up to 4 ms."
> *
> 
> ICCIN_MAX is stated as 175 Amps at VCC_Max which is 1.85V.
> 
> This is all for a processor running at stock. The ratings are there to cover Intel for warranty - not much use for overclockers as everything would need to be de-rated accordingly.
> 
> Table 5.5 has absolute maximum VCCIN stated at 1.98V with this prelude:
> 
> *At conditions outside functional operation condition limits, but within absolute maximum and
> minimum ratings, neither functionality nor long-term reliability can be expected. If a
> device is returned to conditions within functional operation limits after having been
> subjected to conditions outside these limits, but within the absolute maximum and
> minimum ratings, the device may be functional, but with its lifetime degraded,
> depending on exposure to conditions exceeding the functional operation condition
> limits.
> *
> 
> The following footnote 1 to the table clarifies the meaning of functional operation condition limits:
> 
> *1. For functional operation, all processor electrical, signal quality, mechanical, and thermal specifications
> must be satisfied.
> *
> 
> Thought I'd reply as I often see the whitepapers used as reference incorrectly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would not worry about these things too much if overclocking. Just use common sense.


Raja's the man to thank


----------



## Vayne4800

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Think of it more as a disclaimer if you've any intention of overclocking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, you keep retracting because of realbench and the Luxmark issue. Stop doing it lol


Nah, just was surprised it came back again despite me reporting that it stopped after the TDRDelay reg tweak. Still, I am not that hung up to it. This second 8 hour stresstest just to confirm that the system can consistently run 8 hours without issues. So far it has finished 6 hours so it seems it is on the right track.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Raja's the man to thank


I would not thank me for that - it's actually more complex than my post because the values refer to the DC at the processor land. As users, we set the VID in UEFI. The DC in relation to the set VID will depend on the programmed Voffset and the loadline slope, which makes it even more difficult to reference the white papers for safe values as many of us like to do because the terms VID and VCC are often misunderstood.


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vayne4800*
> 
> Nah, just was surprised it came back again despite me reporting that it stopped after the TDRDelay reg tweak. Still, I am not that hung up to it. This second 8 hour stresstest just to confirm that the system can consistently run 8 hours without issues. So far it has finished 6 hours so it seems it is on the right track.


I understand your logic, but 3-4 hours max RB would suffice in my opinion, just enjoy this wonderfull, if sometimes frustrating platform.


----------



## Mr-Dark

just got my msi x99 +ddr4 + noctua 2011 kit







waiting for the 5820k


----------



## froggan

I am having widespread issues for a newly built system on the Rampage 5 Extreme, I have been troubleshooting the board, cpu and memory to eternity and back. Intel has cleared my 5930K for DoA and replacement, so has Asus tech support.. On the other hand, the swedish store, webhallen.com, which handles the RMA for the ASUS board at least, says wrongfully that there are no errors on any of the components, which puts me in an awkward limbo (with the anxiety that comes with it). I am here to see if anyone could help reproduce a certain process and disprove the store on one of their beliefs, that they present as facts regarding my CPU (which intel obviously doesn't seem to claim..). Or I am simply the worst googler since I have not been able to find anything on the web that support their purposedly claim regarding "all haswell-e:s", that you can read below.

"The haswell-e line of processors are not supposed to be able to complete the tests of the Intel IPDT, Intel Processor Diagnostic Tool, and will always leave the user with an error regardless which test you would run with said software in combination with an haswell-e such as the 5930K."

Is this correct? Are we all, owners of the haswell-e line of CPUs, unable to get a clear diag from the IPDT. Could anyone try the IPDT 'simple' test, while having all the required software for the tool installed and please confirm that what the store say is true. Odd of Intel to never mention this and also send me a replacement so swiftly, don't you think??

(This is also one isolated issue I am having btw, FYI, my NIC and pci-e lanes are glitchy/non working, and I have experienced this from the moment I got the entire system.. :'S)

Any assistance would be greatly appreciated!
//froggy


----------



## fishingfanatic

Yeah, I'm pretty much the same I can get to 4.5 between 1.261-1.3. 4.6 bet 1.3-1.35.... If I want to bench I need a slightly higher voltage

I believe on my board, (EVGA Classy) default Vin shows 2.034. I leave mine on auto, no issues.

FF


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *froggan*
> 
> I am having widespread issues for a newly built system on the Rampage 5 Extreme, I have been troubleshooting the board, cpu and memory to eternity and back. Intel has cleared my 5930K for DoA and replacement, so has Asus tech support.. On the other hand, the swedish store, webhallen.com, which handles the RMA for the ASUS board at least, says wrongfully that there are no errors on any of the components, which puts me in an awkward limbo (with the anxiety that comes with it). I am here to see if anyone could help reproduce a certain process and disprove the store on one of their beliefs, that they present as facts regarding my CPU (which intel obviously doesn't seem to claim..). Or I am simply the worst googler since I have not been able to find anything on the web that support their purposedly claim regarding "all haswell-e:s", that you can read below.
> 
> "The haswell-e line of processors are not supposed to be able to complete the tests of the Intel IPDT, Intel Processor Diagnostic Tool, and will always leave the user with an error regardless which test you would run with said software in combination with an haswell-e such as the 5930K."
> 
> Is this correct? Are we all, owners of the haswell-e line of CPUs, unable to get a clear diag from the IPDT. Could anyone try the IPDT 'simple' test, while having all the required software for the tool installed and please confirm that what the store say is true. Odd of Intel to never mention this and also send me a replacement so swiftly, don't you think??
> 
> (This is also one isolated issue I am having btw, FYI, my NIC and pci-e lanes are glitchy/non working, and I have experienced this from the moment I got the entire system.. :'S)
> 
> Any assistance would be greatly appreciated!
> //froggy


Goods not fit for purpose, so retailer has no option but to replace, that's how it works in the UK, not sure about Sweden.


----------



## fishingfanatic

I think b4 doing anything too drastic, if possible test ur gpu in another system, or as I mentioned borrow one. It sounds like there is more than 1 problem.

By testing ur gpu and trying another in urs, that should eliminate the gpu, then move on. Is the psu getting warm? Dying psus can do some funny things to a system when giving symptoms.

If the gpu is fine then I would think it could be the board, as you mentioned there were other issues with it.

FF


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fishingfanatic*
> 
> I think b4 doing anything too drastic, if possible test ur gpu in another system, or as I mentioned borrow one. It sounds like there is more than 1 problem.
> 
> By testing ur gpu and trying another in urs, that should eliminate the gpu, then move on. Is the psu getting warm? Dying psus can do some funny things to a system when giving symptoms.
> 
> If the gpu is fine then I would think it could be the board, as you mentioned there were other issues with it.
> 
> FF


Would make things easier if we know who you are replying to.
 






Don't think he has mentioned his GPU.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *froggan*
> 
> I am having widespread issues for a newly built system on the Rampage 5 Extreme, I have been troubleshooting the board, cpu and memory to eternity and back. Intel has cleared my 5930K for DoA and replacement, so has Asus tech support.. On the other hand, the swedish store, webhallen.com, which handles the RMA for the ASUS board at least, says wrongfully that there are no errors on any of the components, which puts me in an awkward limbo (with the anxiety that comes with it). I am here to see if anyone could help reproduce a certain process and disprove the store on one of their beliefs, that they present as facts regarding my CPU (which intel obviously doesn't seem to claim..). Or I am simply the worst googler since I have not been able to find anything on the web that support their purposedly claim regarding "all haswell-e:s", that you can read below.
> 
> "The haswell-e line of processors are not supposed to be able to complete the tests of the Intel IPDT, Intel Processor Diagnostic Tool, and will always leave the user with an error regardless which test you would run with said software in combination with an haswell-e such as the 5930K."
> 
> Is this correct? Are we all, owners of the haswell-e line of CPUs, unable to get a clear diag from the IPDT. Could anyone try the IPDT 'simple' test, while having all the required software for the tool installed and please confirm that what the store say is true. *Odd of Intel to never mention this and also send me a replacement so swiftly, don't you think??*
> 
> (This is also one isolated issue I am having btw, FYI, my NIC and pci-e lanes are glitchy/non working, and I have experienced this from the moment I got the entire system.. :'S)
> 
> Any assistance would be greatly appreciated!
> //froggy


works fine:


Are you complaining that Intel sent you a replacement quickly?


----------



## 8051

I just want to thank Raja the Asus rep. for his information as well.


----------



## 8051

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I can assure you most people will not be abiding by intel spec


I've lost two systems while overclocking: an old T-bird I was o'clocking from
1.2 to 1.4 and my q9550. In both cases both the motherboard and CPU were
ruined.


----------



## Silent Scone

lmao Thunderbird. I'd be surprised if anyone hadn't lost one. I've still got the Delta I used on mine somewhere. Makes a wicked hovercraft.


----------



## 8051

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> lmao Thunderbird. I'd be surprised if anyone hadn't lost one. I've still got the Delta I used on mine somewhere. Makes a wicked hovercraft.


I got whacked by my old 92mm Vantec Tornado once, it made a bloody mess of my thumb.
Amazingly, the fan itself was undamaged. Ever since then I've been disinclined to using
high speed fans of any kind.

That Tornado was loud too. When I turned off my system at a LAN party everyone
noticed.


----------



## froggan

Thank you all for the ultra-swift replies to an anxious, and downright sad, frogg!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moorhen2*
> 
> Goods not fit for purpose, so retailer has no option but to replace, that's how it works in the UK, not sure about Sweden.


Who would enforce that in case the RMA process is completely outsourced to this cheapskate (talk about being "penny wise and pound foolish" since I buy hardware for over 20k euro/year for work, but also all friends and family who all arent tech savvy/interested.. :'() store webhallen.com (owned by komplett..dk/se/no, if others scandinavians wants to stay clear of the limbo nightmare I have been through). Asus sweden does not handle components such as mobos whatsoever. So who can help me and "tell" the store to do the right thing, replace the board and hopefully give me awesome service (with a smile, please. For anyone's interest, I have only met one decent, non-rude person at webhallen; mikael on sveavägen) along the way. Asus say they cant do anything but noting in my casenumbrr that it should be replaced due to DoA / RMA or whatever? :S Why doesn't the store simply go for Asus own tech ppls recommendations one might ask..? My asus case number reportedly has three instances of them recommending a replacement.... :S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fishingfanatic*
> 
> I think b4 doing anything too drastic, if possible test ur gpu in another system, or as I mentioned borrow one. It sounds like there is more than 1 problem.
> 
> By testing ur gpu and trying another in urs, that should eliminate the gpu, then move on. Is the psu getting warm? Dying psus can do some funny things to a system when giving symptoms.
> 
> If the gpu is fine then I would think it could be the board, as you mentioned there were other issues with it.


I have crosstested 4 GPUs - two different 780 Ti:s, and two different 760:s, 3 PSUs - bequiet 600 W, EVGA suprnova g2 850, and the AX 1200i monster from corsair. A number of new and old SSDs. All these components work great without any hitch or quirk whatsoever when tried in my other systems (not x99 though..) I have tried all.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moorhen2*
> 
> Would make things easier if we know who you are replying to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't think he has mentioned his GPU.


Thank you for the courtesy, dear sir.

I am still wondering if anyone in the family (of haswell-e owners) could try to complete the normal, simple test in IPDT. I want to know if their statement regarding our CPUs and that tool is in fact true, or as I think lies that could actually warrant it tp become a legal matter between me and the store...

Much appreciation,
/froggy


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8051*
> 
> I got whacked by my old 92mm Vantec Tornado once, it made a bloody mess of my thumb.
> Amazingly, the fan itself was undamaged. Ever since then I've been disinclined to using
> high speed fans of any kind.
> 
> That Tornado was loud too. When I turned off my system at a LAN party everyone
> noticed.


Yeah you don't want to be catching your hand on that lol. They moved some serious air though. It's looking back at the old T-Bird chips or even Duron that you realise all these moans and groans these days are totally unjustified when it comes to overclocking. Used to get worried about leaving the machine running as it would just cook itself if anything went wrong. Thermal throttling was limited to a select few boards and it'd be half and half if it would work or not.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Yeah you don't want to be catching your hand on that lol. They moved some serious air though. It's looking back at the old T-Bird chips or even Duron that you realise all these moans and groans these days are totally unjustified when it comes to overclocking. Used to get worried about leaving the machine running as it would just cook itself if anything went wrong. Thermal throttling was limited to a select few boards and it'd be half and half if it would work or not.


Really? IDK - I still have a QX9650/DX48BT2 running all the time for.. geeze, years now. Seems really bullet proof. Although overclocking on that Intel board was really poor.

@Praz - do you know if the R5E on-board temp sensors can be picked-up by AID64? I haven't been able to find them in the list.


----------



## Silent Scone

lol 9650 isn't all that old chum


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> lol 9650 isn't all that old chum


seems "old".


----------



## Silent Scone

It's stagnant enough yeah









I'm talking pre date Northwood days


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> It's stagnant enough yeah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm talking pre date Northwood days


don't laugh too hard.









pins up, it makes for a good business card holder.


----------



## froggan

Could any fellow owner of the 5930K please try to do an Intel IPDT test and see if it's possible to complete without error(s), please?

Yours faithfully,
frogg


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *froggan*
> 
> Thank you all for the ultra-swift replies to an anxious, and downright sad, frogg!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Who would enforce that in case the RMA process is completely outsourced to this cheapskate (talk about being "penny wise and pound foolish" since I buy hardware for over 20k euro/year for work, but also all friends and family who all arent tech savvy/interested.. :'() store webhallen.com (owned by komplett..dk/se/no, if others scandinavians wants to stay clear of the limbo nightmare I have been through). Asus sweden does not handle components such as mobos whatsoever. So who can help me and "tell" the store to do the right thing, replace the board and hopefully give me awesome service (with a smile, please. For anyone's interest, I have only met one decent, non-rude person at webhallen; mikael on sveavägen) along the way. Asus say they cant do anything but noting in my casenumbrr that it should be replaced due to DoA / RMA or whatever? :S Why doesn't the store simply go for Asus own tech ppls recommendations one might ask..? My asus case number reportedly has three instances of them recommending a replacement.... :S
> I have crosstested 4 GPUs - two different 780 Ti:s, and two different 760:s, 3 PSUs - bequiet 600 W, EVGA suprnova g2 850, and the AX 1200i monster from corsair. A number of new and old SSDs. All these components work great without any hitch or quirk whatsoever when tried in my other systems (not x99 though..) I have tried all.
> Thank you for the courtesy, dear sir.
> 
> 
> 
> I am still wondering if anyone in the family (of haswell-e owners) could try to complete the normal, simple test in IPDT. I want to know if their statement regarding our CPUs and that tool is in fact true, or as I think lies that could actually warrant it tp become a legal matter between me and the store...
> 
> Much appreciation,
> /froggy


I just did and posted right above?









oh, right - i tested a 5960X. shouldn't matter considering the statement in question.


----------



## froggan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> works fine:
> 
> 
> Are you complaining that Intel sent you a replacement quickly?


Sorry, didn't see it!

Yes, I frackin love intel and how they have acted thriughout all this, they have simply been waiting for my serial numbers that I sent yesterday so hopefully I got a new one at the end of the week, but the store obviously lies.. Still stuck in limbo on my board, but that doesn't belong in this part of the forums..









Thanks for that information,
froggy

If anyone is interested, this is my screen regarding the qpi link error i get in IDPT, and also another screen depicting one of probably at least two separate issues with my Rampage V Extreme:

The store webhallen.com owned by komplett thinks this is toootally normal for my brand new system to behave like? Could someone really computer experted put my heart at rest and tell me this is not how it should behave?? **anxious**

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Byx94Z5W0Z0ba1oxbU9FUUpiZGc/view?usp=sharing

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Byx94Z5W0Z0baGVsalZaMXNfcGM/view?usp=sharing (this screen out of maybe 400 pics and screens is from windows 10 tech prev. but the asus made installer issue persists in any windows OS. Should work out of the box in Win8.1 even without drivers according to ASUS..)


----------



## froggan

Anyway owning this ASUS based monster has only been heartache and anxiety from the get go.. One shouldn't buy this high end, just a big disappointment for me personally.. work has suffered, and I am willing to simply make a garden gnome out of it all unless it's fast enough to take wind and fly out of the window, unscavethed? Otherwise garden sculpture ASUS a la X99 and be done with it. Sad sad experience with ASUS, this entire thing. Thank you all for the friendly attention. Good night! F


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *froggan*
> 
> Sorry, didn't see it!
> 
> Yes, I frackin love intel and how they have acted thriughout all this, they have simply been waiting for my serial numbers that I sent yesterday so hopefully I got a new one at the end of the week, but the store obviously lies.. Still stuck in limbo on my board, but that doesn't belong in this part of the forums..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for that information,
> froggy
> 
> If anyone is interested, this is my screen regarding the qpi link error i get in IDPT, and also another screen depicting one of probably at least two separate issues with my Rampage V Extreme:
> 
> The store webhallen.com owned by komplett thinks this is toootally normal for my brand new system to behave like? Could someone really computer experted put my heart at rest and tell me this is not how it should behave?? **anxious**
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Byx94Z5W0Z0ba1oxbU9FUUpiZGc/view?usp=sharing
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Byx94Z5W0Z0baGVsalZaMXNfcGM/view?usp=sharing (this screen out of maybe 400 pics and screens is from windows 10 tech prev. but the asus made installer issue persists in any windows OS. Should work out of the box in Win8.1 even without drivers according to ASUS..)


Hello

You are RMAing the CPU because of the QPI Link error? If so that is a complete waste of time. Haswell-E does not have an external QPI Link. Either use the correct version of Intel's PDT (the latest) or uncheck the QPI test.


----------



## froggan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> You are RMAing the CPU because of the QPI Link error? If so that is a complete waste of time. Haswell-E does not have an external QPI Link. Either use the correct version of Intel's PDT (the latest) or uncheck the QPI test.


I still get the error even though its unchecked.

Has also been the correct version. Intel has many more screens and logs than this. I can try and dig it out when doing it with the qpi link unchecked.. miss by me


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *froggan*
> 
> I still get the error even though its unchecked.
> 
> Has also been the correct version. Intel has many more screens and logs than this. I can try and dig it out when doing it with the qpi link unchecked.. miss by me


Hello

I can only repeat what I wrote above. You CPU has no QPI Link to test. So the outcome of that test whatever it may be is irrelevant.


----------



## froggan

As I mentioned also if you would have noticed is that intel has already cleared a DoA on it, so.... Maybe there are other errors in the logs they are seeing. Please don't reason with that level of preconception you are desplaying. You don't know the full story and what has happened. That would not be suitable for me to take up place for here, retelling you all the details and making you watch about 20 videos and 400 imgs..


----------



## froggan

As I tried to explain to you since it is not pertinent with regards to my condition of not being able to finish the PDT test in an way or fashion.. As I said, I say again, Intel has already deemed this DoA because of its issues..


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *froggan*
> 
> As I mentioned also if you would have noticed is that intel has already cleared a DoA on it, so.... Maybe there are other errors in the logs they are seeing. Please don't reason with that level of preconception you are desplaying. You don't know the full story and what has happened. That would not be suitable for me to take up place for here, retelling you all the details and making you watch about 20 videos and 400 imgs..


Hello

The CPU may have other issues but an RMA is not being issued for the bogus QPI Link error. You are right I nor anyone else knows the entire story because you are not telling it. And please do not consider that an invitation to do so as I am really not interested. As you have already noted in your previous post this is not the correct section of the forum for it. And editing your post after it has been replied to is bad form at a minimum. I was just throwing the QPI thing out there for anyone else that may stumble across your post and wrongfully assume that the QPI Link should pass the Intel PDT test.


----------



## froggan

Fair enough. It is not bogus, and me editing the post was because some forums dislike reposting with one sentence addendums. As also mentioned regarding me not wanting to lay it all out in this place and forum, I have no reason to try to undermine you. Why would I since we arent even having a discussion. I just wanted to know if anyone could at least complete the correct version of IPDT since the store says it is not supported and the q link errors are due to what you post. That is wrong since I get the same error with it unchecked. The store is trying to piggyback this qpi link condition story for haswell-e in order to not have to give me new stuff. Why I dont know, maybe they dont like me as a customer or they have something to save/gain if not doing these various RMAs (mems, CPU and board have hardware errors)?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> You are RMAing the CPU because of the QPI Link error? If so that is a complete waste of time. Haswell-E does not have an external QPI Link. Either use the correct version of Intel's PDT (the latest) or uncheck the QPI test.










non-default settings.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *froggan*
> 
> Fair enough. It is not bogus, and me editing the post was because some forums dislike reposting with one sentence addendums. As also mentioned regarding me not wanting to lay it all out in this place and forum, I have no reason to try to undermine you. Why would I since we arent even having a discussion. I just wanted to know if anyone could at least complete the correct version of IPDT since the store says it is not supported and the q link errors are due to what you post. *That is wrong since I get the same error with it unchecked.* The store is trying to piggyback this qpi link condition story for haswell-e in order to not have to give me new stuff. Why I dont know, maybe they dont like me as a customer or they have something to save/gain if not doing these various RMAs (mems, CPU and board have hardware errors)?


The store was right... no HW-E pass the test with the QPI test checked. That is NOT the default setting IPDT loads for HW-E. I doubt you are getting a "FAIL" due to QPI link when you uncheck that box before beginning the test.


----------



## 8051

I've been fighting more w/o'clocking my 5820 on my Asrock x99 Extreme4.

I managed to figure out I needed much more vccin (now @ 1.98V, LLC @ 2)
and somewhat less vcore (1.3V) for 4462MHz core speed, 3570MHz cache
speed).

I ran 9 hours of orthos blend and gromacs core tests and everything
passed. I reboot the next day and discover I now need more cache voltage offset
for stability (from 1.255V to 1.35V) after tightening the primary and tertiary memory
timings (2805 MHz). Is this because the uncore is not only the cache but the
IMC as well? Does the uncore also handle communications to the PCIe bus
and DMI?


----------



## Pikaru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8051*
> 
> I've been fighting more w/o'clocking my 5820 on my Asrock x99 Extreme4.
> 
> I managed to figure out I needed much more vccin (now @ 1.98V, LLC @ 2)
> and somewhat less vcore (1.3V) for 4462MHz core speed, 3570MHz cache
> speed).
> 
> I ran 9 hours of orthos blend and gromacs core tests and everything
> passed. I reboot the next day and discover I now need more cache voltage offset
> for stability (from 1.255V to 1.35V) after tightening the primary and tertiary memory
> timings (2805 MHz). Is this because the uncore is not only the cache but the
> IMC as well? Does the uncore also handle communications to the PCIe bus
> and DMI?


I'm sure the experts here won't be afraid to correct me if I'm wrong, but RAM overclocks affect your uncore. Was always told to go core, ram, Cache when overclocking.


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> don't laugh too hard.


The Pentium 166 was an awesome part; probably 1996's sweet spot for Quake and Mechwarrior 2 performance. I had mine at 266MHz for a while.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *froggan*
> 
> If anyone is interested, this is my screen regarding the qpi link error i get in IDPT, and also another screen depicting one of probably at least two separate issues with my Rampage V Extreme:
> 
> The store webhallen.com owned by komplett thinks this is toootally normal for my brand new system to behave like? Could someone really computer experted put my heart at rest and tell me this is not how it should behave?? **anxious**
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Byx94Z5W0Z0ba1oxbU9FUUpiZGc/view?usp=sharing
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Byx94Z5W0Z0baGVsalZaMXNfcGM/view?usp=sharing (this screen out of maybe 400 pics and screens is from windows 10 tech prev. but the asus made installer issue persists in any windows OS. Should work out of the box in Win8.1 even without drivers according to ASUS..)


Consumer Haswell-E CPUs don't have any enabled QPI links, and no test that depends on it will ever pass with one. QPI exists to connect to other CPUs. Haswell-E (as opposed to EP) is for 1P systems only and does not need QPI.

Your issue is probably firmware related. The board could be telling IDPT that you have an active QPI link, and when it it tries to test this, it fails (as it should, because you don't).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pikaru*
> 
> I'm sure the experts here won't be afraid to correct me if I'm wrong, but RAM overclocks affect your uncore. Was always told to go core, ram, Cache when overclocking.


Generally correct.

Core performance is usually first priority, as the overwhelming majority of applications benefit more from it than higher uncore or memory performance. However, there are always exceptions.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8051*
> 
> I've been fighting more w/o'clocking my 5820 on my Asrock x99 Extreme4.
> 
> I managed to figure out I needed much more vccin (now @ 1.98V, LLC @ 2)
> and somewhat less vcore (1.3V) for 4462MHz core speed, 3570MHz cache
> speed).
> 
> I ran 9 hours of orthos blend and gromacs core tests and everything
> passed. I reboot the next day and discover I now need more cache voltage offset
> for stability (from 1.255V to 1.35V) after tightening the primary and tertiary memory
> timings (2805 MHz). Is this because the uncore is not only the cache but the
> IMC as well? Does the uncore also handle communications to the PCIe bus
> and DMI?


You seem to have a pretty good chip to be able to do 3.6Ghz uncore on that asrock board. Mine never booted to 36 uncore, highest i could get was 3.5Ghz but crashed instantly in aida64 stress test no matter what voltage.

I recommend just leaving cache ratio on auto till you get a better board. Your using 1.35v for just 3.5Ghz cache when if you had a better board you could probably run 4.5Ghz + with that voltage


----------



## Vayne4800

So my second RB Stresstest worked all the way till last minute. So I guess by current standards, this is stable! Here is the current settings I am using:

- 42x100Mhz = 4200Mhz @ 1.265V
- Uncore 4000Mhz @ 1.255V
- R5E set at XMP except I changed Strap back to 100Mhz and CR1. So 2666Mhz 15-15-15-35-CR1 @ 1.275V. SA @ Auto (0.88V).
- VCCIO CPU and PCH at 1.1V.
- All SVIDs disabled, all spread spectrums disabled, Speedstep Disabled, CPU Fault thingy Disabled and the other set to High Performance.
- PCIE set at Gen.3 for GPUs instead of Auto.

Any recommendations and/or suggestions? I am thinking to try 43x100 as I did pass it before in RB with the same voltages. What you guys say?


----------



## 8051

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> You seem to have a pretty good chip to be able to do 3.6Ghz uncore on that asrock board. Mine never booted to 36 uncore, highest i could get was 3.5Ghz but crashed instantly in aida64 stress test no matter what voltage.
> 
> I recommend just leaving cache ratio on auto till you get a better board. Your using 1.35v for just 3.5Ghz cache when if you had a better board you could probably run 4.5Ghz + with that voltage


Is 1.35V for the uncore too much? It'll be interesting to see how this affects
my temps.

I really wish I had checked this Haswell-E forum before I went w/a i7-5820. If I
had known what I know now I probably would've gone w/a i7-4930k build.

Thanks lilchronic.


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8051*
> 
> Is 1.35V for the uncore too much?


I wouldn't use 1.35v.

I can run 3.6GHz uncore with 1.03v, but since the cache voltage is the ring bus as well the amount needed is influenced by core speed as well as uncore speed, and I'm only running my cores at 4.1GHz.

High memory clocks also make high uncore clocks harder to stabilize.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8051*
> 
> If I had known what I know now I probably would've gone w/a i7-4930k build.


Why is that?

It's very difficult to find a scenario where the 4930k is superior. I've had Sandy-E and Ivy-E setups, and I'm having great difficulty finding cases where they were faster, when clocked at 4.4GHz, than my Haswell-E clocked at 4.1GHz. I am not finding the opposite to be true. Anything dependent on L1/2 cache performance, main memory write/copy performance, or that makes good use of AVX2 is noticeably faster on my 5820k, despite a 300MHz core clock deficit.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8051*
> 
> Is 1.35V for the uncore too much? It'll be interesting to see how this affects
> my temps.
> 
> I really wish I had checked this Haswell-E forum before I went w/a i7-5820. If I
> had known what I know now I probably would've gone w/a i7-4930k build.
> 
> Thanks lilchronic.


Well 1.35v for just 3.5Ghz uncore yeah it's too much voltage, If you had your uncore @ 4.5Ghz and 1.35v id say it's ok.

The 5820k was the right choice, it's just the x99 motherboard you chose does not have extra pins in the socket like Asus and Gigabyte champion series line up does.

asus OC socket
http://rog.asus.com/347222014/rampage-motherboards/asus-rog-x99-exclusive-oc-socket-extra-pins-extra-performance/

Gigabyte champion series line up 2083 socket
http://www.techpowerup.com/210424/gigabyte-launches-x99-champion-series-motherboards.html


----------



## 8051

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> I wouldn't use 1.35v.
> 
> I can run 3.6GHz uncore with 1.03v, but since the cache voltage is the ring bus as well the amount needed is influenced by core speed as well as uncore speed, and I'm only running my cores at 4.1GHz.
> 
> High memory clocks also make high uncore clocks harder to stabilize.
> Why is that?
> 
> It's very difficult to find a scenario where the 4930k is superior. I've had Sandy-E and Ivy-E setups, and I'm having great difficulty finding cases where they were faster, when clocked at 4.4GHz, than my Haswell-E clocked at 4.1GHz. I am not finding the opposite to be true. Anything dependent on L1/2 cache performance, main memory write/copy performance, or that makes good use of AVX2 is noticeably faster on my 5820k, despite a 300MHz core clock deficit.


Blameless aren't the Ivybridge-E's a lot easier to overclock? Don't they also
overclock higher than Haswell-E's? I also still would prefer to have some PCI
slots in my motherboard, my x99 doesn't have any.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8051*
> 
> Blameless aren't the Ivybridge-E's a lot easier to overclock? Don't they also
> overclock higher than Haswell-E's? I also still would prefer to have some PCI
> slots in my motherboard, my x99 doesn't have any.


Going to need one heck of a ivy-E @ 5.2Ghz to match a 5820k @ 4.7Ghz

5820k @ 4.7Ghz water cooled
http://www.overclock.net/t/1431032/top-cinebench-r15-cpu-scores/900_50#post_23563835

4960x @ 5.2Ghz under Phase change cooling Probably -30°c LN2 even colder
http://www.overclock.net/t/1431032/top-cinebench-r15-cpu-scores/500_50#post_22126798


----------



## Silent Scone

There have been many users using that much ring voltage without issue since launch. Active coooling is recommended for the VRM area however. I need around 1.35v for 4.3 cache on my sample. I would definitely not look to overclocking cache on non ASUS boards till the very last step, and even then just be weary you may have to pump VCCSA and Vcore in order to get higher uncore. On any system in fact cache should come 3rd to both memory and core.


----------



## 8051

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> There have been many users using that much ring voltage without issue since launch. Active coooling is recommended for the VRM area however. I need around 1.35v for 4.3 cache on my sample. I would definitely not look to overclocking cache on non ASUS boards till the very last step, and even then just be weary you may have to pump VCCSA and Vcore in order to get higher uncore. On any system in fact cache should come 3rd to both memory and core.


Right now, my voltages are @ 1.30V for vcore, 1.35V for uncore, VCCSA offset voltage @ 0.30V
RAM @ 1.390V and VCCin @ 1.980V.

I'm actually surprised my orthos tests are still running and the system hasn't
hard locked or reset.

I'm not getting any outrageous core temps (80 degrees max on one core)
so I suppose I'll let it ride as is for now.

I only tested core speed up to 4586 MHz and 1.35V, which wasn't stable even at
stock uncore speeds.

I might try pushing my BCLK and see if I can get the core up to 4.5 GHz.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> don't laugh too hard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pins up, it makes for a good business card holder.


lol nice, I've got a P75 somewhere. One of my best memories of that chip was when I was playing Quake 2 MP using software rendering at 320p, I went to the toilet and came back and my mate had set the screen resolution to 1280x1024. Had to hard reset as the game was unresponsive.

Yet people are upset about the 970 GTX memory configuration. Spoilt little oinks the lot of them


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> The Pentium 166 was an awesome part; probably 1996's sweet spot for Quake and Mechwarrior 2 performance. I had mine at 266MHz for a while.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> lol nice, I've got a P75 somewhere. One of my best memories of that chip was when I was playing Quake 2 MP using software rendering at 320p, I went to the toilet and came back and my mate had set the screen resolution to 1280x1024. Had to hard reset as the game was unresponsive.
> 
> Yet people are upset about the 970 GTX memory configuration. Spoilt little oinks the lot of them


LOL - bend a pin on the 166 and you can straighten it with needle-nose pliers! That one was in service for over a decade after OC abuse.


----------



## Silent Scone

Through rose tints I think and due to my age (28 years young) one of my fondest memories was when I built my AMD K6 500, used to swallow everything no problem gaming wise.

Actually come to think of it, if AMD don't pull their socks up soon that's all they'll ever be is nostalgia







. Should only really say that of course in certain circles


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Through rose tints I think and due to my age (28 years young) one of my fondest memories was when I built my AMD K6 500, used to swallow everything no problem gaming wise.
> 
> Actually come to think of it, if AMD don't pull their socks up soon that's all they'll ever be is nostalgia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Should only really say that of course in certain circles


I gotta admit, the 295x2 has been flawless and drives a 4K monitor without breaking more than the usual AMD sweat.








Very satisfied with that card.


----------



## Silent Scone

Was aiming that more at the CPU front, but yeah the 295 since it came down in price is a great buy. That AIO cooler is pretty awkward though.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Was aiming that more at the CPU front, but yeah the 295 since it came down in price is a great buy. That AIO cooler is pretty awkward though.


yeah, it's (that Fischer-Price AIO







) in the box, the card has the koolance block on it.


----------



## 8051

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Through rose tints I think and due to my age (28 years young) one of my fondest memories was when I built my AMD K6 500, used to swallow everything no problem gaming wise.
> 
> Actually come to think of it, if AMD don't pull their socks up soon that's all they'll ever be is nostalgia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Should only really say that of course in certain circles


I know some people who are saying IBM is going the way of DEC.

Anyone remember the DEC Alpha? 1st CPU to break the GHz barrier and
it was years before anyone else did (incl. Intel).


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8051*
> 
> I know some people who are saying IBM is going the way of DEC.
> 
> Anyone remember the DEC Alpha? 1st CPU to break the GHz barrier and
> it was years before anyone else did (incl. Intel).


lol - how about the VAX 11/785?


----------



## 8051

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> lol - how about the VAX 11/785?


I vaguely remember VAX/VMS. I remember the incredibly
bad word processor they had for VAX/VMS, it was text based
when PC based word processors were going w/wysiwyg.
I also remember the DEC Rainbow. I never really did any
work on VAX systems, I only used them as an email server.

I wonder if the DEC Alpha is a collectible CPU? I saw one
once, the system it came in had been donated to a university.

This is OT though so I'll stop now.


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8051*
> 
> Anyone remember the DEC Alpha? 1st CPU to break the GHz barrier and
> it was years before anyone else did (incl. Intel).


I remember seeing a 500MHz DEC Alpha running Terra Nova: Strike Force Centauri in Windows NT with an x86 emulator (FX!32?) and getting some where in the ballpark of 200 frames per second. This was when I was struggling to stay above 40fps in Quake (a similarly demanding game) on my Pentiums.


----------



## DRT-Maverick

Has-E OCers on ASUS boards, how do I get my multipliers to be variable when overclocking? (e.g. when I have my BIOS set to optimized, my multiplier rating ranges from 12-35, but when I OCC I'm stuck at just whatever I set it at).


----------



## 8051

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> I remember seeing a 500MHz DEC Alpha running Terra Nova: Strike Force Centauri in Windows NT with an x86 emulator (FX!32?) and getting some where in the ballpark of 200 frames per second. This was when I was struggling to stay above 40fps in Quake (a similarly demanding game) on my Pentiums.


I think the DEC Alpha was a 64-bit processor too and way ahead of anything
Intel or AMD had back then and now DEC is gone forever.


----------



## 8051

After more fighting w/my Asrock x99 Extreme4 it seems like a
105Mhz BCLK is more stable than anything above 125Mhz. Does
this mean a 167 Mhz BCLK would also be unstable? Is this BCLK
issue a limitation of the motherboard or CPU?

I'm only using a 105Mhz BCLK to get my memory to 2800 Mhz.
I'm just glad I didn't buy 3000Mhz memory for this build.


----------



## Pikaru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRT-Maverick*
> 
> Has-E OCers on ASUS boards, how do I get my multipliers to be variable when overclocking? (e.g. when I have my BIOS set to optimized, my multiplier rating ranges from 12-35, but when I OCC I'm stuck at just whatever I set it at).


Are you talking about enabling speedstep in the bios so that the cores downclock?


----------



## fishingfanatic

If I remember correctly, if you want to oc with those options, change your Ai oc tuner to either manual or XMP.

That should do it.

When you optimize the board it is going to run at factory settings I believe.

Someone plz correct me if I'm wrong.









FF


----------



## DRT-Maverick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pikaru*
> 
> Are you talking about enabling speedstep in the bios so that the cores downclock?


Yes but speedstep is enabled, it just doesn't downclock, it just stays at 4.5GHz. I have C states enabled and intelligent stepping and all that.

fishingfantastic, I don't use the Ai suite, it causes issues with my fan setup on my radiators.








I go through the UEFI bios though.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRT-Maverick*
> 
> Yes but speedstep is enabled, it just doesn't downclock, it just stays at 4.5GHz. I have C states enabled and intelligent stepping and all that.
> 
> fishingfantastic, I don't use the Ai suite, it causes issues with my fan setup on my radiators.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I go through the UEFI bios though.


windows> power options> advanced power management> processor power> min proc state.. set to 0%.


----------



## fishingfanatic

The Ai OC Tuner is in the bios tweaking page. It has nothing to do with the Ai suite that's simply what it's called. Got it right from the bios screenshot.

When you oc, you get 3 choices, auto, nah, manual ehh then XMP. XMP is what you want It's referred to as the extreme memory profile. Bios

identifies the memory's freq and runs it at it's nominal setting. Be it 1600 mhz or 2133 or 2800 unless you change it.

The Ai Suite has some software for various aids in adjusting,....

FF


----------



## Geicher

Do you guys know if and how I can disable FMA3 in Windows?

I would like to disable it because I have stability issues with my current overclock when running FMA3 applications like the new prime version.

To prevent crashing in daily usage I'd like to disable FMA3 completely.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Geicher*
> 
> Do you guys know if and how I can disable FMA3 in Windows?
> 
> I would like to disable it because I have stability issues with my current overclock when running FMA3 applications like the new prime version.
> 
> To prevent crashing in daily usage I'd like to disable FMA3 completely.


That would be an interesting bios feature if it could be implemented.


----------



## Geicher

Very true, but I guess it is possible to disable it in Windows too, because it wasn't even supported in early versions of Windows 7 afaik.

So I assume Windows does not need it to work properly.
In addition to that, a lot of CPU's don't even support it.

I think my 2500k doesn't have FMA3...


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Geicher*
> 
> Do you guys know if and how I can disable FMA3 in Windows?
> 
> I would like to disable it because I have stability issues with my current overclock when running FMA3 applications like the new prime version.
> 
> To prevent crashing in daily usage I'd like to disable FMA3 completely.


Disable it in prime95

http://www.overclock.net/t/1411077/haswell-overclocking-guide-with-statistics/13850_50#post_22539316


----------



## eclipseaudio4

I'm sure its been asked but is the thermal limit on the 5820k's actually 66.8 as CPU-WORLD states???


----------



## xarot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*
> 
> I'm sure its been asked but is the thermal limit on the 5820k's actually 66.8 as CPU-WORLD states???


That's CPU temperature, not core temperature. As far as I can recall, it's been close to 66-72 celcius in every CPU for the last decade...if my memory doesn't fail me. For comparison, it's stated as 72c for Intel's burn-in-hell 4770K.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*
> 
> I'm sure its been asked but is the thermal limit on the 5820k's actually 66.8 as CPU-WORLD states???


no - that's Tcase, not Tjunction. TJmax is not in the spec pdf, most use 85 or 105C.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Have we found or know a "safe" working voltage range, or is it still all about heat? I see people running between 1.2 and 1.5 on the board but I'm unsure if those are bench numbers or everyday numbers?

5820k under liquid btw


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*
> 
> Have we found or know a "safe" working voltage range, or is it still all about heat? I see people running between 1.2 and 1.5 on the board but I'm unsure if those are bench numbers or everyday numbers?
> 
> 5820k under liquid btw


eh, since this is not SVN (SafeVoltageNetwork), you'll get the same answer you quoted above, and it depends what you use to establish stability. IMO, just stay below 1.35 and 80C for 24/7 and keep a lid on input voltage with LLC.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> eh, since this is not SVN (SafeVoltageNetwork), you'll get the same answer you quoted above, and it depends what you use to establish stability. IMO, just stay below 1.35 and 80C for 24/7 and keep a lid on input voltage with LLC.


Kinda figured







80c lol im still trying to hit 60c @ 4.4 and 1.25. Still testing and it would not surprise me if I can pull a bit more out @ 1.25 but 4.4 was unstable at 1.2 so I bumped it .05 after this 10 loop run is done I will be shooting for 4.5 and beyond.


----------



## Kimir

Yeah svn (not the subversion) ahah; ocn should create underclock.net and stockclock.net for the lulz.
Funny thing that now the x79 and Ivy-E are "old", I just feed that spare 4930K with 1.4v on air (well cooled with NH-D14) on my bench table, everyone says it's not safe, let's see.








I really hope the refresh of x99 will have an 8 core K processor, ain't no way I put 1k€ on a non binned cpu.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Yeah svn (not the subversion) ahah; ocn should create underclock.net and stockclock.net for the lulz.
> Funny thing that now the x79 and Ivy-E are "old", I just feed that spare 4930K with 1.4v on air (well cooled with NH-D14) on my bench table, everyone says it's not safe, let's see.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really hope the refresh of x99 will have an 8 core K processor, ain't no way I put 1k€ on a non binned cpu.


for sure. a 1000 is a lot to "spin the wheel" on !


----------



## eclipseaudio4

bin's lol I seem to win bin lottery quite often just cant seem to win the one that pays me cash lol!!! testing 4.6 @ 1.286 (after LLC) 1.25 could not push it through windows logon, but this has already made it through a couple loops of r15 (my quick check as it seems to let me know if I'm close) now for 10 runs ~1hr x264 then we push more.









4.4 @ 1.25
Idle : 23c
load : 56c highest 54c lowest

edit: lol instant x264 encoder fail, more volts!!!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*
> 
> bin's lol I seem to win bin lottery quite often just cant seem to win the one that pays me cash lol!!! testing *4.6 @ 1.286 (after LLC)* 1.25 could not push it through windows logon, but this has already made it through a couple loops of r15 (my quick check as it seems to let me know if I'm close) now for 10 runs ~1hr x264 then we push more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.4 @ 1.25
> Idle : 23c
> load : 56c highest 54c lowest
> 
> edit: lol instant x264 encoder fail, more volts!!!


LLC acts on input voltage, not (directly) on vcore.


----------



## Silent Scone

All quiet on the tech front at the moment so decided to flash to 5002 and have a change of scenery from 1.25.

The Hynix 3000C15 Kingston Predator HyperX kit (cheapest 3000 kit on the market) will do 3200 ratio but not sub 1.4v, below is 1.42v, and before going anywhere even then I had to raise write latency to 15. I think going by other peoples experience with this kit, Kingston's binning is pretty tight.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> All quiet on the tech front at the moment so decided to flash to 5002 and have a change of scenery from 1.25.
> 
> The Hynix 3000C15 Kingston Predator HyperX kit (cheapest 3000 kit on the market) will do 3200 ratio but not sub 1.4v, below is 1.42v, and before going anywhere even then I had to raise write latency to 15. I think going by other peoples experience with this kit, Kingston's binning is pretty tight.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


nice! JUst for grins, will the handle tRRD @4 and FAW at 20 or 21?


----------



## Silent Scone

I'm off tomorrow so I'm going to retest









Can't be naffed to tighten it down too far mind you as I'm growing on the idea of getting another kit

Although I doubt it anyway, 5 maybe


----------



## lilchronic

G.Skill Ripjaws 3000Mhz C15. Running 3200Mhz 15-15-15-35-1T @1.4v

420% memtest











500%


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> G.Skill Ripjaws 3000Mhz C15. Running 3200Mhz 15-15-15-35-1T @1.4v
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 420% memtest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 500%


Nice!! (gonna toss the crucials I bet







)

Is HWI reporting the DIMM temps from that MB?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Nice!! (gonna toss the crucials I bet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> Is HWI reporting the DIMM temps from that MB?


Im not sure what it's really reading.



If i hover my mouse over each heading it tells me what controller / sensor it is but still not exactly sure what temps it's reading. DIMM slot, DIMM controller or the DIMM itself. ??


----------



## Silent Scone

I think it depends on the IC. Hynix have temperature



On another note, I think through a system shut down issue I've been experiencing when clearing CMOS and trying various new overclocks is due to not disabling C6/C7 power states. It never really occurred to me before when trying different things but it seems my EVGA 1600G2 takes a bit of warming up before it comes around to the idea of the ultra low states. Not that it matters, I'll gladly disable it, just always assumed this unit would be cooperative


----------



## tistou77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Nice!! (gonna toss the crucials I bet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> Is HWI reporting the DIMM temps from that MB?


It's your screen with the R5E?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tistou77*
> 
> It's your screen with the R5E?


yes. with ADATA ram sticks.


----------



## tistou77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yes. with ADATA ram sticks.


Ok thanks









With the Platinum kit, no sensor


----------



## Silent Scone

Yeah my 2800 Plat kit didn't have DIMM readouts


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tistou77*
> 
> Ok thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With the Platinum kit, no sensor


since I've never seen >40C even at 1.45V on the same DPs (I have a koolance temp sensor inserted below the IHS on the Plats) Dimm temp for DDR4 is really only a luxury.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Yeah my 2800 Plat kit didn't have DIMM readouts


ILol - I never looked. only loaded this HWI cause it picks up the kingpin VRM temps.


----------



## Silent Scone

Yeah, still nice to have active air flow above 1.4v regardless









Here is mine whilst testing HCI per thread @ 1.42v. Baking....



EDIT:

Little progress on 3200 ratio

1.42v


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Yeah, still nice to have active air flow above 1.4v regardless
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is mine whilst testing HCI per thread @ 1.42v. Baking....
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> Little progress on 3200 ratio
> 
> 1.42v


Looking good, what kit are you using. ??


----------



## Silent Scone

http://www.kingston.com/datasheets/HX430C15PB2K4_16.pdf
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moorhen2*
> 
> Looking good, what kit are you using. ??


----------



## skilly

Hey guys.. I just got my Rampage V and 5960x the other day. I've been playing around in the bios trying to get stable at 4.4. So far it seems Im good in AIDA for an hour, at least. I know I have to test more. But what do you guys think so far?











Im using the Coolermaster 240L. Not sure if I'm pushing it too hard with this thing. Highest temp in AIDA was 74c.

4.375ghz @ 1.24v 74c max. Ram at 2666mhx for now. So far its good for an hour with AIDA.

EDIT: I noticed I'm getting EVENT 13 ACPI ERROR and an EVENT 15 ACPI WARNING. I read somewhere to just ignore them. What do you guys think about the warning and error?


----------



## Silent Scone

Looks good. Nice chip potentially. What power plan settings are you using?


----------



## skilly

Thank you!







I'm using balanced at the moment. The only thing I did was shut off sleep and the HDD's @ 60mins to idle.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Yeah, still nice to have active air flow above 1.4v regardless
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is mine whilst testing HCI per thread @ 1.42v. Baking....
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> Little progress on 3200 ratio
> 
> 1.42v
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


that looks pretty solid bro! nice!


----------



## Mr-Dark

Finaly join with my 5820k but i have some qustion ..

my mobo msi x99s sli plus (leatest bios ) + adata xpg z1 2800mhz

i enable the xmp profile but the system no boot say oc faild then i set the ram speed tp 2666mhz and its work fine is there any way to get them 2800mhz ?

in the other side the temp under 100% very very low why ? i have the Noctua D14 for 1150 socket with 2011 mounting kit

the cpu @3400mhz take 1.010v only !!!! max temp 45c thats in aida64 test while in bf4 max around 42c only !!!



i try some oc to 4000mhz with 1.11v and its stable finish 1h aida64 + 15 benchmark in intel xtu + some of cinbench + 3h of bf4 is that good or ?


----------



## Jpmboy

Hey *x99* guys.. I'm trying to get a handle on what type of input voltage folks are using on their Haswell-E chips for various vcore levels... it's not a matter of lower-is-better or anything. If there's sufficient data I'll modify the table up front to reflect any trends:

Please post up with:

*Motherboard/CPU --- CPU MHz/Cache MHz -- vcore/vcache(or uncore) -- Vinput (or Ring.. etc)*

should be at least stable to XTU benchmark, or ideally 10 Laps with IBT v2.54

R5E/5960X -- 4500/4250 -- 1.25/1.25 --- 1.92V (llc set for 65mV droop of Vin)


----------



## Pikaru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Hey *x99* guys.. I'm trying to get a handle on what type of input voltage folks are using on their Haswell-E chips for various vcore levels... it's not a matter of lower-is-better or anything. If there's sufficient data I'll modify the table up front to reflect any trends:
> 
> Please post up with:
> 
> *Motherboard/CPU --- CPU MHz/Cache MHz -- vcore/vcache(or uncore) -- Vinput (or Ring.. etc)*
> 
> should be at least stable to XTU benchmark, or ideally 10 Laps with IBT v2.54
> 
> R5E/5960X -- 4500/4250 -- 1.25/1.25 --- 1.92V (llc set for 65mV droop of Vin)


R5E/5960X -- 4500/4200 -- 1.248/1.219 -- 1.91v set in bios with LLC 6 but HWiNFO shows 1.888


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Hey *x99* guys.. I'm trying to get a handle on what type of input voltage folks are using on their Haswell-E chips for various vcore levels... it's not a matter of lower-is-better or anything. If there's sufficient data I'll modify the table up front to reflect any trends:
> 
> Please post up with:
> 
> *Motherboard/CPU --- CPU MHz/Cache MHz -- vcore/vcache(or uncore) -- Vinput (or Ring.. etc)*
> 
> should be at least stable to XTU benchmark, or ideally 10 Laps with IBT v2.54
> 
> R5E/5960X -- 4500/4250 -- 1.25/1.25 --- 1.92V (llc set for 65mV droop of Vin)


R5E/5960X -- 4500/4500 -- 1.275/1.35 -- 1.85V (LLC 8, no droop)


----------



## lilchronic

I want to see proof with realbench 15Min stress test, xtu and ibt are easy to pass
If hand brake stops working it's not stable

Champion/5820k - 4500Mhz / 4500Mhz - 1.27vcore / 1.39vring - 1.97vccin,no v droop


----------



## Pikaru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> I want to see proof with realbench 15Min stress test, xtu and ibt are easy to pass
> If hand brake stops working it's not stable
> 
> Champion/5820k - 4500Mhz / 4500Mhz - 1.27vcore / 1.39vring - 1.97vccin,no v droop


I really need to figure out why my core temps are so high... Just so lazy to reseat the block. Also, should I look into active cooling for DIMMs? I figure it's kind of high for DDR4 sticks.


----------



## Vayne4800

R5E/5930K -- 4200/4000 -- 1.265/1.255 --- 1.90V (llc set to Auto)

Yes gentlemen, I have called my CPU/Cache OC complete! Playing with GPU on the 980 Owners Club thread! Then maybe come back for RAM









Thanks a lot guys, you helped me much!


----------



## Silent Scone

X99 Deluxe/5960X -- 4400/4000-- 1.20/1.25 --- 1.93V (LLC6 - 1.888-1.90v)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vayne4800*
> 
> R5E/5930K -- 4200/4000 -- 1.265/1.255 --- 1.90V (llc set to Auto)
> 
> Yes gentlemen, I have called my CPU/Cache OC complete! Playing with GPU on the 980 Owners Club thread! Then maybe come back for RAM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot guys, you helped me much!


Glad you didn't give up


----------



## 8051

Anyway peeps could include their system agent voltage offset in the stats too?

My current settings:

Asrock x99 Extreme4, i7-5820, 4515/3750, 1.33V/1.35V, 1.98V (LLC one less than max), SA offset 0.5V

it runs hotter than hades jacuzzi at these settings, one core topping out @ 85 degrees celsius under
load (I use orthos blend and gromacs core).

I wonder if Microcenter gets all the lousy CPU's to unload?


----------



## Vayne4800

I topped my CPU at 99C once with some of settings before. My RB core temps can reach as high as 90C. I would say you are fine. If you still want to reduce temps, it is foremost the CPU voltage and then followed by Input Voltage. No much increases were found with cache or system agent voltage changes. This is ofcourse my own findings through three months of trials.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Finaly join with my 5820k but i have some qustion ..
> 
> my mobo msi x99s sli plus (leatest bios ) + adata xpg z1 2800mhz
> 
> i enable the xmp profile but the system no boot say oc faild then i set the ram speed tp 2666mhz and its work fine is there any way to get them 2800mhz ?
> 
> in the other side the temp under 100% very very low why ? i have the Noctua D14 for 1150 socket with 2011 mounting kit
> 
> the cpu @3400mhz take 1.010v only !!!! max temp 45c thats in aida64 test while in bf4 max around 42c only !!!
> 
> 
> 
> i try some oc to 4000mhz with 1.11v and its stable finish 1h aida64 + 15 benchmark in intel xtu + some of cinbench + 3h of bf4 is that good or ?


Any one pls ?


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> I want to see proof with realbench 15Min stress test, xtu and ibt are easy to pass
> If hand brake stops working it's not stable
> 
> Champion/5820k - 4500Mhz / 4500Mhz - 1.27vcore / 1.39vring - 1.97vccin,no v droop


You want to see proof, what are you then, the overclock police. lol.


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*
> 
> I'm sure its been asked but is the thermal limit on the 5820k's actually 66.8 as CPU-WORLD states???


http://ark.intel.com/products/82932/Intel-Core-i7-5820K-Processor-15M-Cache-up-to-3_60-GHz

66.8C is the TCASE rating.

Since you have no way of reading TCASE, unless you mill a trench in the CPU's IHS and install a probe at the geometric center of of the IHS, you will probably want to concern yourself with the distance to TJmax, as reported by the on-die DTS.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> no - that's Tcase, not Tjunction. TJmax is not in the spec pdf, most use 85 or 105C.


HWmonitor shows 103C TJmax for my 5820k in the ini file.

I'm not sure if it's pulling info from the CPU or simply matching part # to a list of averages.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Yeah, still nice to have active air flow above 1.4v regardless
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is mine whilst testing HCI per thread @ 1.42v. Baking....


I'm suspicious of the accuracy of these readings. What sort of ambients are you running?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Hey *x99* guys.. I'm trying to get a handle on what type of input voltage folks are using on their Haswell-E chips for various vcore levels... it's not a matter of lower-is-better or anything. If there's sufficient data I'll modify the table up front to reflect any trends:
> 
> Please post up with:
> 
> *Motherboard/CPU --- CPU MHz/Cache MHz -- vcore/vcache(or uncore) -- Vinput (or Ring.. etc)*


ASRock OCF/5820k -- 4100/3600 1.2/1.03 -- 1.88 vinput w/LLC 3 (1.84v actual at maximum load).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8051*
> 
> Anyway peeps could include their system agent voltage offset in the stats too?


0.035v.


----------



## Silent Scone

At the time of reading with active airflow around 20c I'd imagine. I have a fan aimed directly at the modules.

Not sure how you can be dubious before I'd answered your question lol.

Just put the probe gun on the furthest one, it's reading less than degree of difference 26.7


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> At the time of reading with active airflow around 20c I'd imagine. I have a fan aimed directly at the modules.
> 
> Not sure how you can be dubious before I'd answered your question lol.


That does explain it. I'm just not used to seeing active memory cooling if temps aren't an issue.

What happens under load without the fan?


----------



## devilhead

R5E/5960X -- 4500/4200 -- 1.18/1.11 --- 1.93V (llc 8)


----------



## Jpmboy

/ table updated.

Repost as a friendly reminder:

Hey x99 guys.. I'm trying to get a handle on what type of input voltage folks are using on their Haswell-E chips for various vcore levels... it's not a matter of lower-is-better or anything. If there's sufficient data I'll modify the table up front to reflect any trends:
*Please post up with:
Motherboard/CPU --- CPU MHz/Cache MHz -- vcore/vcache(or uncore) -- Vinput (or Ring.. etc)*
should be at least stable to XTU benchmark, or ideally 10 Laps with IBT v2.54
R5E/5960X -- 4500/4250 -- 1.25/1.25 --- 1.92V (llc set for 65mV droop of Vin


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> That does explain it. I'm just not used to seeing active memory cooling if temps aren't an issue.
> 
> What happens under load without the fan?


10c increase or so? It's for the VRM more than anything else


----------



## Jpmboy

This is what we got so far:



... NEED MORE DATA !!


----------



## skilly

Hey guys. Just looking for a quick opinion.



I'm able to go two hours with AIDA and max temps are 76c @ 4.375ghz. 1.228v. The thing is I'm using the Cooler Master Glacer 240L v2. . If I try to use RealBench I have to lower it to 4250mhz, or the temps get too hot and then it seems to fail. Right now I'm giving it 1.228v.. I dont want to push it too hard with the Glacer.

Now my questions is, should I go for something other than the AIO for CPU cooling? Do you think its worth to push this chip anymore? I guess its a stupid question for the OCN..







I'm already in over my head with this setup as it is, I dont know what came over me when I bought this. Haha. But i love it.

I was looking at this: http://www.frozencpu.com/products/21236/ex-wat-271/XSPC_Raystorm_750_EX360_Universal_CPU_Water_Cooling_Kit_New_Rev_4_Pump_Included_w_Free_Dead-Water.html

No idea if that's a good one or not for the price, its real cheap unless Im missing something. And I still have to check more reviews. Any other recommendations would be appreciated.









This would me my absolute first venture into watercooling. I have the Coolermaster Cosmos II case and hope I wont have a problem fitting a rad.. I had an issue with the glacer, the fans were hitting the cpu plugs on MB. But I was able to put the fans in the top bay and then the rad just made the MB.

Thank you! If you think this post belongs elsewhere, I'll move it. Look forward to see what you guys have to say.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skilly*
> 
> Hey guys. Just looking for a quick opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm able to go two hours with AIDA and max temps are 76c @ 4.375ghz. 1.228v. The thing is I'm using the Cooler Master Glacer 240L v2. . If I try to use RealBench I have to lower it to 4250mhz, or the temps get too hot and then it seems to fail. Right now I'm giving it 1.228v.. I dont want to push it too hard with the Glacer.
> 
> Now my questions is, should I go for something other than the AIO for CPU cooling? Do you think its worth to push this chip anymore? I guess its a stupid question for the OCN..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm already in over my head with this setup as it is, I dont know what came over me when I bought this. Haha. But i love it.
> 
> I was looking at this: http://www.frozencpu.com/products/21236/ex-wat-271/XSPC_Raystorm_750_EX360_Universal_CPU_Water_Cooling_Kit_New_Rev_4_Pump_Included_w_Free_Dead-Water.html
> 
> No idea if that's a good one or not for the price, its real cheap unless Im missing something. And I still have to check more reviews. Any other recommendations would be appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This would me my absolute first venture into watercooling. I have the Coolermaster Cosmos II case and hope I wont have a problem fitting a rad.. I had an issue with the glacer, the fans were hitting the cpu plugs on MB. But I was able to put the fans in the top bay and then the rad just made the MB.
> 
> Thank you! If you think this post belongs elsewhere, I'll move it. Look forward to see what you guys have to say.


there is a watercooling thread where you'll get very enthusiastic replies.








That said, the raystorm is a good package, but you may be able to do better looking thru the Market PLace here at OCN. Basic parts: pump, reservoir, cpu block, rad (a 240 might be enough), fittings and tubing. It's all there.

BTW - Is FrozenCPU back in business? double check before ordering.


----------



## skilly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> there is a watercooling thread where you'll get very enthusiastic replies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That said, the raystorm is a good package, but you may be able to do better looking thru the Market PLace here at OCN. Basic parts: pump, reservoir, cpu block, rad (a 240 might be enough), fittings and tubing. It's all there.
> 
> BTW - Is FrozenCPU back in business? double check before ordering.


Thanks for your advice... No idea if FrozenCPU was in or OOB.


----------



## gtz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> This is what we got so far:
> 
> 
> 
> ... NEED MORE DATA !!


Here are my settings.

AsRock Extreme4/5820K -- 4400/3500 1.32 vcore/1.2 cache voltage -- 1.92 Input voltage

Been running that since October rock solid.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skilly*
> 
> Thanks for your advice... No idea if FrozenCPU was in or OOB.


yeah - bit of a blowup. just call 'em to be sure.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtz*
> 
> Here are my settings.
> AsRock Extreme4/5820K -- 4400/3500 1.32 vcore/1.2 cache voltage -- 1.92 Input voltage
> Been running that since October rock solid.


thx.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> This is what we got so far:
> 
> 
> 
> ... NEED MORE DATA !!


A Bunch of data with no screen shots backing stability.
Like i said before id like to see 15Min of realbench with hw info open showing vccin.

Honestly i have a hard time believing @Yuhfhrh is only running 1.85vccin and stable in realbench,, but prove me wrong


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> A Bunch of data with no screen shots backing stability.
> Like i said before id like to see 15Min of realbench with hw info open showing vccin.
> 
> Honestly i have a hard time believing @Yuhfhrh is only running 1.85vccin and stable in realbench,, but prove me wrong


I'm not sure why you have a hard time believing it, as it doesn't seem too far from the norm. I'll run it for an hour again while I'm out. Looks like 1.87V under load.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> A Bunch of data with no screen shots backing stability.
> Like i said before id like to see 15Min of realbench with hw info open showing vccin.
> 
> Honestly i have a hard time believing @Yuhfhrh is only running 1.85vccin and stable in realbench,, but prove me wrong


This is not trying to prove anything vs individual users... and with sufficient data, outliers self identify.
Let's just look at the data... and not degenerate to what constitutes one's opinion of stability. I get the same peak temps and current (wattage) draw with realbench or IBT +/- a few percent.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Please post up with:
> 
> *Motherboard/CPU --- CPU MHz/Cache MHz -- vcore/vcache(or uncore) -- Vinput (or Ring.. etc)*


X99-A 5820k 4500MHzcore/4300MHzcache 1.3Vcore/1.275Vcache 1.92VCCIN LLC6 (1.880 with droop)

Are you taking VCCSA and DRAM volatge into account? Those can require a higher VCCIN.

I like your data colletion on this topic, I hope you get a large enough sample pool to get a decently low MoE


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> This is not trying to prove anything vs individual users... and with sufficient data, outliers self identify.
> Let's just look at the data... and not degenerate to what constitutes one's opinion of stability. I get the same peak temps and current (wattage) draw with realbench or IBT +/- a few percent.


Real bench is harder to pass than ibt and and xtu and also requires more vccin.
And if you cant get realbench stable to run then your not going to have a stable system.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> I'm not sure why you have a hard time believing it, as it doesn't seem too far from the norm. I'll run it for an hour again while I'm out. Looks like 1.87V under load.


looking forward to see your results with vccin showing and something longer than 0 Minutes


----------



## Pikaru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Real bench is harder to pass than ibt and and xtu and also requires more vccin.
> And if you cant get realbench stable to run then your not going to have a stable system.


Nothing against you or anything, but jpmboy is just trying to gather data based off of a test that is fairly simple, but still shows somewhat stability. Everyone has a different definition of being "stable".

Yours is RB for 15 minutes. Mine is being Aida64/RB stable for 8 hours as well as @Vayne4800. @Blameless is being able to run P95.

So again, nothing against you and I doubt jpmboy is trying to say that running XTU/IBT for 15 minutes/10 laps is "stable". He just wants whatever data posted to be stable enough to at least run one of those two tests.

If individuals post false data, it's only hurting themselves and I'm sure jpmboy knows well enough to strike it from his spreadsheet or just chalk it up to being an anomaly.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Real bench is harder to pass than ibt and and xtu and also requires more vccin.
> And if you cant get realbench stable to run then your not going to have a stable system.
> looking forward to see your results with vccin showing and something longer than 0 Minutes


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Real bench is harder to pass than ibt and and xtu and also requires more vccin.
> And if you cant get realbench stable to run then your not going to have a stable system.
> looking forward to see your results with vccin showing and something longer than 0 Minutes


This is not a stability test folks...
first of all - realbench hangs when it finishes on my multi gpu rig - this is a known driver problem - mouse works etc, NV driver hangs. I can run realbench for hours and it will hang (no matter what vcore or Vin







) - even if I try to stop it during a run. However, I can handbrake encode all day (and have done so with the entire Basel Rathbone Sherlock series from the LOC). Frankly, windows movie maker works the cpu harder.

Peak temps are higher with IBT indicating higher current draw by the cpu... which you cannot deconvolute with realbench since it does a lot more than test the cpu - AND this is what this is about - right? Input voltage and current draw?
Knowing your bias, I grabbed a few pictures while it was running with AID64, Koolance controller etc, running in the background.
Realbench Benchmark

Pics during run:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!








Never-the-less. once you see enough data with realbench... do not then say p95 is needed.









*let's move on to get the data.. hopefully without making this an arduous task for members.
*
ps> haven't seen you IBT run.









edit: one thing - Realbench has no idea what 3333MHz ram is.


----------



## lilchronic

Nice post pikaru i agree with what your saying but id ike to metion I do a lot more testing than just 15 min of realbench. although if you can run 15Min of aida and realbench thats a great starting point.

XTU and IBT stress test i can get a way with lower vccin for multible runs.

In realbench i run 4.5Ghz 1.27vcore and 1.97vccin. if i just drop my vccin to 1.95v realbench fails handbrake stopped working. If u just drop vcore down to 1.25v same thing handbrake stopped working.

IBT


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Nice post pikaru i agree with what your saying but id ike to metion I do a lot more testing than just 15 min of realbench. although if you can run 15Min of aida and realbench thats a great starting point.
> 
> XTU and IBT stress test i can get a way with lower vccin for multible runs.
> 
> In realbench i run 4.5Ghz 1.27vcore and 1.97vccin. if i just drop my vccin to 1.95v realbench fails handbrake stopped working. If u just drop vcore down to 1.25v same thing handbrake stopped working.
> 
> IBT
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


yeah, so certainly looks like the temps are higher than your rb post.?


----------



## Silent Scone

Lol wouldn't be much point in lying about stability in a VCCIN debate. It's not like it's anything to brag about. I initially ran 1.9v for the first few weeks but ended up nudging it to 1.93v to eliminate instablity at 4.2. Moving to 4.4 no additional VCCIN was needed.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Lol wouldn't be much point in lying about stability in a VCCIN debate. It's not like it's anything to brag about. I initially ran 1.9v for the first few weeks but ended up nudging it to 1.93v to eliminate instablity at 4.2. Moving to 4.4 no additional VCCIN was needed.


yeah - way too much suspicion. there's no prize either way.









only 10 datapoints so far...


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*


Nice, Impressive chip. Like im saying man, some chips may need less some may need more.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> This is not a stability test folks...
> first of all - realbench hangs when it finishes on my multi gpu rig - this is a known driver problem - mouse works etc, NV driver hangs. I can run realbench for hours and it will hang (no matter what vcore or Vin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) - even if I try to stop it during a run. However, I can handbrake encode all day (and have done so with the entire Basel Rathbone Sherlock series from the LOC). Frankly, windows movie maker works the cpu harder.
> 
> Peak temps are higher with IBT indicating higher current draw by the cpu... which you cannot deconvolute with realbench since it does a lot more than test the cpu - AND this is what this is about - right? Input voltage and current draw?
> Knowing your bias, I grabbed a few pictures while it was running with AID64, Koolance controller etc, running in the background.
> Realbench Benchmark
> 
> Pics during run:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never-the-less. once you see enough data with realbench... do not then say p95 is needed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *let's move on to get the data.. hopefully without making this an arduous task for members.
> *
> ps> haven't seen you IBT run.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: one thing - Realbench has no idea what 3333MHz ram is.


multiple maxwell cards...... I've had no problems with sli 780Ti's

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yeah, so certainly looks like the temps are higher than your rb post.?


Thought real bench would be better than IBT its almost like running prime95 although dosent seem to require as much vccin to run on standerd. Never tried my 5820k with IBT maximun or prime95 past 5 min, but i have done it with a few 4770k's which is pretty much the same thing just DDR3 2-4 less cores. I have been overclocking haswell since it was first released im pretty sure i know what a chip needs for voltage. when i got my chip I had good idea of what my 5820k was doing within 15 min of putting in in and booting up.

All im trying to say is some may need more, some may need less and whats about average.

average
@ 1.2vcore you could need 1.85 - 1.95
@1.3vcore you could need 1.90 - 2.05

If your only running like 4.4Ghz @ 1.3vcore you may need lower vccin, now if running @ 4.8Ghz with 1.3vcore you may need vccin on the higher end.
But it's really all about what you chip is able to do with certain voltage and frequency. I was never trying to start a debate just sharing my experiences


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Nice, Impressive chip. Like im saying man, some chips may need less some may need more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> multiple maxwell cards...... I've had no problems with sli 780Ti's
> Thought real bench would be better than IBT its almost like running prime95 although dosent seem to require as much vccin to run on standerd. Never tried my 5820k with IBT maximun or prime95 past 5 min, but i have done it with a few 4770k's which is pretty much the same thing just DDR3 2-4 less cores. I have been overclocking haswell since it was first released im pretty sure i know what a chip needs for voltage. when i got my chip I had good idea of what my 5820k was doing within 15 min of putting in in and booting up.
> 
> All im trying to say is some may need more, some may need less and whats about average.
> 
> average
> @ 1.2vcore you could need 1.85 - 1.95
> @1.3vcore you could need 1.90 - 2.05
> 
> If your only running like 4.4Ghz @ 1.3vcore you may need lower vccin, now if running @ 4.8Ghz with 1.3vcore you may need vccin on the higher end.
> But it's really all about what you chip is able to do with certain voltage and frequency. I was never trying to start a debate just sharing my experiences


Yeah, you may or may not.
Real bench is "better" as an overall assessment of system stability - for sure. The issue we were trying to address was the need (that you posited) that Vin like 2.0V (or more) was necessary to supply the current demand for OC's on the Asus x99 thread. Keeping that in mind, a short but high current draw "test" is better at assessing the theory that 99% of users are undervolting Vin. The chip uses current, volts are just sitting there waiting to let current in to do work whether that work is at 1.3V for 4.3 or 4.8. Some chips just need more to do the same work.. or make heat.









IBT, XTU, even R15 (or yes, p95 small ffts and/or AID64 FPU test) would do a better job of answering the question at hand vs RB IMO.

A kinda underlying question is whether moving voltage numbers between mobo manufacturers in the same platform is a wise thing. I really doubt it (null hypothesis), but too small of a data set so far to glean anything in that regard.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quick qustion about the voltage

my cpu need 1.1v manual voltage for stable 4ghz but the voltage stay 1.1v all the time

so i try the offset + 0.04 and it give me 1.1v under loading now my gustion while runing some avx 2 stress test ( prime95 ) the vcore will stay 1.1v or will be + 0.100

like old haswell 4790k ?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Yeah, you may or may not.
> Real bench is "better" as an overall assessment of system stability - for sure. The issue we were trying to address was the need (that you posited) that Vin like 2.0V (or more) was necessary to supply the current demand for OC's on the Asus x99 thread. Keeping that in mind, a short but high current draw "test" is better at assessing the theory that 99% of users are undervolting Vin. The chip uses current, volts are just sitting there waiting to let current in to do work whether that work is at 1.3V for 4.3 or 4.8. Some chips just need more to do the same work.. or make heat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IBT, XTU, even R15 (or yes, p95 small ffts and/or AID64 FPU test) would do a better job of answering the question at hand vs RB IMO.
> 
> A kinda underlying question is whether moving voltage numbers between mobo manufacturers in the same platform is a wise thing. I really doubt it (null hypothesis), but too small of a data set so far to glean anything in that regard.


First i never said 2.0 vccin was necessary and i dont disagree with you it depends on what that chip (need's) at said frequency / voltage .etc regardless of the motherboard manufacture... i mean there is going to be a slight variance but i havent seen any test with solid info that asus needs less vccin than other mobo's


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> First i never said 2.0 vccin was necessary and i dont disagree with you it depends on what that chip (need's) at said frequency / voltage .etc regardless of the motherboard manufacture... i mean there is going to be a slight variance but i havent seen any test with solid info that asus needs less vccin than other mobo's


that's why I asked for the data... although I think we let the horse die.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> that's why I asked for the data... although I think we let the horse die.


Well that needs to be done by a single user with multiple motherboards with the same cpu in each motherboard to gather results. Then do that to two more cpu's, thats when i will believe the data.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Well that needs to be done by a single user with multiple motherboards with the same cpu in each motherboard to gather results. Then do that to two more cpu's, thats when i will believe the data.


dude - you are dead wrong, and you are overvolting your chip , then trying to spin. You were indeed telling folks to use 2.0 input with only 1.3V core, which is "piss poor advice".
Proof:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!










EOD


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> dude - you are dead wrong, and you are overvolting your chip , then trying to spin. You were indeed telling folks to use 2.0 input with only 1.3V core, which is "piss poor advice".
> Proof:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EOD


lol you dont get it bro, Thick headed. yeah im overvolting my chip, you got that right, it's called *overclocking*







Thats what it needs to be stable any less and it's not.

Your attitude is pretty piss poor and obviously you only ever overclock one sample of a haswell cpu









I know what im talking about and some chips may require 2.0vccin with vcore 1.3v+ depending on frequency and chip.

ps. i dont spin bro im the realist person i ever met.

Please some with more knowledge tell me im dead wrong preferably @[email protected] or @Praz


----------



## MooseHead

Waiting on that memory, ssd, and psu to come in... should I get a different cooler? I'm currently using a corsair h100i on my 2500k.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> dude - you are dead wrong, and you are overvolting your chip , then trying to spin. You were indeed telling folks to use 2.0 input with only 1.3V core, which is "piss poor advice".
> Proof:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EOD
> 
> 
> 
> lol you dont get it bro, Thick headed. yeah im overvolting my chip, you got that right, it's called *overclocking*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats what it needs to be stable any less and it's not.
> 
> Your attitude is pretty piss poor and obviously you only ever overclock one sample of a haswell cpu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know what im talking about and some chips may require 2.0vccin with vcore 1.3v+ depending on frequency and chip.
> 
> ps. i dont spin bro im the realist person i ever met.
> 
> Please some with more knowledge tell me im dead wrong preferably @[email protected] or @Praz
Click to expand...

I dont think either one of you are wrong or right. My chip does not take 2.0 @ 1.3 volts, its under 1.9 after droop by a hair, but mine is also the low sku for x99, so less components to send voltage to. I imagine there are many systems that require more, particularly if one overvlolts the RAM and SA and Cache and core. I am only overclocking core/cache. I think what JPM is attempting to do is good, while the results may be partially inacurate because of the nature of the samples, I dont forsee him buying 15 boards, 15 chips, handfulls of RAM and hiring a statistician to calculate the margin of error...so whatever he comes up with I will take as a ballpark, and better than I could be bothered to do.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MooseHead*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waiting on that memory, ssd, and psu to come in... should I get a different cooler? I'm currently using a corsair h100i on my 2500k.


Go custom loop. You wont regret it.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I dont think either one of you are wrong or right. My chip does not take 2.0 @ 1.3 volts, its under 1.9 after droop by a hair, but mine is also the low sku for x99, so less components to send voltage to. I imagine there are many systems that require more, particularly if one overvlolts the RAM and SA and Cache and core. I am only overclocking core/cache. I think what JPM is attempting to do is good, while the results may be partially inacurate because of the nature of the samples, I dont forsee him buying 15 boards, 15 chips, handfulls of RAM and hiring a statistician to calculate the margin of error...so whatever he comes up with I will take as a ballpark, and better than I could be bothered to do.
> Go custom loop. You wont regret it.


It was not a question of right or wrong, at least from my perspective anyway. Frankly, I wasn't taking a position either way on V_in (null hypothesis - right??), only pointing out that advising other users/members to jump to 2.0V for 1.3 core is just bad (_evidenced_) advice. If the chip needs that much, get there stepwise rather than making a flash cube out of the thing







.

As far as the data set, and thank you







, knowing I was not gonna buy a basket of boards and chips for this purpose (no one here is) a large enough sample would address any operator bias, bad data and show trends that might shed some light on the question - like I said... outliers self identify. Without some actual data it's pretty useless isolated empiricism. My


----------



## Pikaru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Quick qustion about the voltage
> 
> my cpu need 1.1v manual voltage for stable 4ghz but the voltage stay 1.1v all the time
> 
> so i try the offset + 0.04 and it give me 1.1v under loading now my gustion while runing some avx 2 stress test ( prime95 ) the vcore will stay 1.1v or will be + 0.100
> 
> like old haswell 4790k ?


Are you asking if the haswell-e line of cpus give a little more volts than what you set in bios under load like the regular line of haswell chips? If so, then yes. Mine run about .01 to. 02 higher than what I set.


----------



## Vayne4800

I need to iron out this minor issue. I still get this very rare USB disconnected message 1-3 times per day. I have my VCCIOs set to 1.1V. I did try setting the PCH Core Voltage to 1.1V but that messed up my soundcard so reverted it back. Again, I have the latest BIOS installed, any idea how to solve this?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> lol you dont get it bro, Thick headed. yeah im overvolting my chip, you got that right, it's called *overclocking*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats what it needs to be stable any less and it's not.
> 
> Your attitude is pretty piss poor and obviously you only ever overclock one sample of a haswell cpu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I know what im talking about and some chips may require 2.0vccin with vcore 1.3v+ depending on frequency and chip.*
> 
> ps. i dont spin bro im the realist person i ever met.
> 
> Please some with more knowledge tell me im dead wrong preferably @[email protected] or @Praz


Yes, and that sucks







. It's not so much the requirement per-sample it's more the fact that it's frankly a little too much voltage for a daily overclock. It's your money and everyone is entitled to do what they wish as long as they don't offer such advise on to others without knowing their cooling capacity or specifying the level of load line for that voltage


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Yes, and that sucks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . It's not so much the requirement per-sample it's more the fact that it's frankly a little too much voltage for a daily overclock. It's your money and everyone is entitled to do what they wish as long as they don't offer such advise on to others without knowing their cooling capacity or specifying the level of load line for that voltage


Funny thing is running 1.9v to 2.05v had zero effect on temp's


----------



## Vayne4800

@lilchronic; hmm, maybe I should investigate temperature effect through Input Voltage on CPU even more.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Funny thing is running 1.9v to 2.05v had zero effect on temp's


This is the last post I'm going to make on this subject so we can move on,

That's lovely, but generally speaking higher VCCIN will produce higher processor temperatures, and *generally speaking* also higher than 0.6v over vcore can potentially cause damage to the CPU.

You can feel free to use 2v, maybe even 2.2v, but don't recommend this to other users as if it's perfectly acceptable to be running these voltages, if not because of repercussions, then because it's simply poor tuning.


----------



## Pikaru

Well this sucks. Was folding overnight and something crashed. Errors are below. Someone able to point me in the right direction?

On Sun 3/15/2015 5:14:58 AM GMT your computer crashed
crash dump file: C:\Windows\Minidump\031515-16687-01.dmp
This was probably caused by the following module: ntoskrnl.exe (nt+0x1509A0)
Bugcheck code: 0x9F (0x3, 0xFFFFE0009B85E880, 0xFFFFF8027AE5F960, 0xFFFFE0009FD79010)
Error: DRIVER_POWER_STATE_FAILURE
file path: C:\Windows\system32\ntoskrnl.exe
product: Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
company: Microsoft Corporation
description: NT Kernel & System
Bug check description: This bug check indicates that the driver is in an inconsistent or invalid power state.
This appears to be a typical software driver bug and is not likely to be caused by a hardware problem.
The crash took place in the Windows kernel. Possibly this problem is caused by another driver that cannot be identified at this time.

On Sun 3/15/2015 5:14:58 AM GMT your computer crashed
crash dump file: C:\Windows\memory.dmp
This was probably caused by the following module: ntkrnlmp.exe (nt!KeBugCheckEx+0x0)
Bugcheck code: 0x9F (0x3, 0xFFFFE0009B85E880, 0xFFFFF8027AE5F960, 0xFFFFE0009FD79010)
Error: DRIVER_POWER_STATE_FAILURE
Bug check description: This bug check indicates that the driver is in an inconsistent or invalid power state.
This appears to be a typical software driver bug and is not likely to be caused by a hardware problem.
The crash took place in the Windows kernel. Possibly this problem is caused by another driver that cannot be identified at this time.


----------



## Silent Scone

Hi, make sure all of your drivers are up to date. Possibly reinstall majority of system drivers too, then wait for it to happen again, or not hopefully.

Upload the mini dump if you can


----------



## moorhen2

R5E 5960x 4.2ghz @1.20v, cache 4.2ghz @1.25v input 1.90v LLC 7.

PS 10 hours Mahjong stable.


----------



## tistou77

R5E/5930K -- 4600/4500-- 1.24/1.26 --- 1.85V (LLC7 - 1.84v - 1.808v)


----------



## Jpmboy

Keep the data coming folks!


----------



## moorhen2

Sorry, submit button got stuck, how do you remove the posts, ??


----------



## moorhen2

Jpmboy, vcore should be 1.20v.


----------



## moorhen2

delete


----------



## moorhen2

delete


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moorhen2*
> 
> Jpmboy, vcore should be 1.20v.


fixed. thx.

btw - you can't delete a post, only edit it.


----------



## moorhen2

Jpmboy, vcore shou
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> fixed. thx.










It's called "old age", sorry lol


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pikaru*
> 
> Well this sucks. Was folding overnight and something crashed. Errors are below. Someone able to point me in the right direction?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> On Sun 3/15/2015 5:14:58 AM GMT your computer crashed
> crash dump file: C:\Windows\Minidump\031515-16687-01.dmp
> This was probably caused by the following module: ntoskrnl.exe (nt+0x1509A0)
> Bugcheck code: 0x9F (0x3, 0xFFFFE0009B85E880, 0xFFFFF8027AE5F960, 0xFFFFE0009FD79010)
> Error: DRIVER_POWER_STATE_FAILURE
> file path: C:\Windows\system32\ntoskrnl.exe
> product: Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
> company: Microsoft Corporation
> description: NT Kernel & System
> Bug check description: This bug check indicates that the driver is in an inconsistent or invalid power state.
> This appears to be a typical software driver bug and is not likely to be caused by a hardware problem.
> The crash took place in the Windows kernel. Possibly this problem is caused by another driver that cannot be identified at this time.
> 
> On Sun 3/15/2015 5:14:58 AM GMT your computer crashed
> crash dump file: C:\Windows\memory.dmp
> This was probably caused by the following module: ntkrnlmp.exe (nt!KeBugCheckEx+0x0)
> Bugcheck code: 0x9F (0x3, 0xFFFFE0009B85E880, 0xFFFFF8027AE5F960, 0xFFFFE0009FD79010)
> Error: DRIVER_POWER_STATE_FAILURE
> Bug check description: This bug check indicates that the driver is in an inconsistent or invalid power state.
> This appears to be a typical software driver bug and is not likely to be caused by a hardware problem.
> The crash took place in the Windows kernel. Possibly this problem is caused by another driver that cannot be identified at this time
> 
> 
> .


upload your dump file *here* or at wineightforums if you're on W8/8.1


----------



## Pikaru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> upload your dump file *here* or at wineightforums if you're on W8/8.1


Done.

http://www.eightforums.com/bsod-crashes-debugging/63162-bsod-running-f-h-overnight.html#post485623


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> This is the last post I'm going to make on this subject so we can move on,
> 
> That's lovely, but generally speaking higher VCCIN will produce higher processor temperatures, and *generally speaking* also higher than 0.6v over vcore can potentially cause damage to the CPU.
> 
> You can feel free to use 2v, maybe even 2.2v, but don't recommend this to other users as if it's perfectly acceptable to be running these voltages, if not because of repercussions, then because it's simply poor tuning.


Other users may need that much vccin to get to there overclock where they want and have it be stable, vccin 2.05 is as high as i would go for 24/7 and i would not worry about running it 24/7

And where did you make this none sense up, 0.6v over vcore can potentially damage a cpu ? uh any kind of overclocking can potentially damage a cpu


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pikaru*
> 
> Done.
> 
> http://www.eightforums.com/bsod-crashes-debugging/63162-bsod-running-f-h-overnight.html#post485623


Cool - give it a day or two (yeah, it can take that long depending on the queue.) It's very Pro help.


----------



## sblantipodi

do you think that 6degree celsius can make the difference in terms of stability?


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> do you think that 6degree celsius can make the difference in terms of stability?


Sure, it could if you're right on the line.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> Sure, it could if you're right on the line.


right on the line?


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> right on the line?


If you were barely stable, and increased temperatures 6C, that could throw you into instability. Ideally you would have enough headroom to where 6C doesn't make a difference.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> If you were barely stable, and increased temperatures 6C, that could throw you into instability. Ideally you would have enough headroom to where 6C doesn't make a difference.


Ok, thank you, I am switching my H80i to a H80i GT for free, I should reduce 6C.


----------



## gtz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Keep the data coming folks!


Seeing that graph just makes me realize how crappy my chip is. Luck of the draw I guess, at least I had an 2600K and FX8320 that did 5.0 (well the FX ran @ 4988) easily. I will provide my LLC level when I get home, I forgot to post it originally.


----------



## lilchronic

Champion/5820k --- 4600 MHz / 4500 MHz -- 1.35vcore/1.39vring --2.05 Vinput

@1.95vccin bsod 0x101
@2.0vcccin Handbrake stopped working
@2.05vccin Pass realbecnh successful


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtz*
> 
> Seeing that graph just makes me realize how crappy my chip is. Luck of the draw I guess, at least I had an 2600K and FX8320 that did 5.0 (well the FX ran @ 4988) easily. I will provide my LLC level when I get home, I forgot to post it originally.


No worries. If it can boot at 4.5 with 1.3 volts might be some MHz left in there to go above 4.4. With sufficient data maybe we'll learn something about chips like that. (Yeah - gotta be optimistic







)

updated table. Once we hit 20 entries, I'll add it to the table, only the OP can add it to Post #1 as a sep table.


4625/4375/1.95 (haven't tried lower V_in - this is a quick run with a saved bios profile)


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## lilchronic

The reason why you dont see many x99 overclocking guides is because they have already been done for haswell.


6-8 cores just runs a little hotter and you need to be aware of temps, Where talking about the same architecture here. Simple as that.









Please Take time to read








http://www.overclock.net/t/1401976/the-gigabyte-z87-haswell-overclocking-oc-guide/0_50
http://rog.asus.com/242142013/labels/rog-exclusive/maximus-vi-series-uefi-guide-for-overclocking/


----------



## Jpmboy

shoot - I'm surprised you're not running 2.4V input and 1.45V vcore for your 24/7








lol - yeah, smart table from Sin no doubt.
Don't be afraid of real data.
4625/4375/3333 1.93 V_in, 1.3625V core and cache. Wanna really test your cpu - run aid64 FPU Mandel


----------



## lilchronic

Good for you and the test's you've done with your chip. ............ not one chip is going to be the same as another. Im sorry you cant understand these things.


----------



## norcaljason

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Hey *x99* guys.. I'm trying to get a handle on what type of input voltage folks are using on their Haswell-E chips for various vcore levels... it's not a matter of lower-is-better or anything. If there's sufficient data I'll modify the table up front to reflect any trends:
> 
> Please post up with:
> 
> *Motherboard/CPU --- CPU MHz/Cache MHz -- vcore/vcache(or uncore) -- Vinput (or Ring.. etc)*
> 
> should be at least stable to XTU benchmark, or ideally 10 Laps with IBT v2.54
> 
> R5E/5960X -- 4500/4250 -- 1.25/1.25 --- 1.92V (llc set for 65mV droop of Vin)


MSI Mpower / 5820k - CPU 4.7ghz / Cache 3.4ghz - Vinput (Processor input voltage) 2.050v / Cache voltage 1.180v - Processor voltage 1.399v

100% stable. Stability testing conducted on XTU. No hiccups in a month of use.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Good for you and the test's you've done with your chip. ............ *not one chip is going to be the same as another*. Im sorry you cant understand these things.


I do understand and this is exactly my point: advising folks to begin their OC experience with the quote below is just reckless... and you know better.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I do understand and this is exactly my point: advising folks to begin their OC experience with the quote below is just reckless... and you know better.


It's really not though, you could always work vccin down untill instability happens.


----------



## gtz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> No worries. If it can boot at 4.5 with 1.3 volts might be some MHz left in there to go above 4.4. With sufficient data maybe we'll learn something about chips like that. (Yeah - gotta be optimistic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> updated table. Once we hit 20 entries, I'll add it to the table, only the OP can add it to Post #1 as a sep table.
> 
> 
> 4625/4375/1.95 (haven't tried lower V_in - this is a quick run with a saved bios profile)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


LLC 5

I can boot to 4.6 on the same settings, but will crash as soon as I due something CPU intensive. At 4.5 I can pass a run of wPrime 32, Cinebench R15, 3DMark11, and a few other benchmarks. But fails XTU within minutes and fails Realbench. I stopped at 4.4 because it passes everything and I am already pushing my temp limit (68 on the hottest core) and vcore limit.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> The reason why you dont see many x99 overclocking guides is because they have already been done for haswell.
> 
> 
> 6-8 cores just runs a little hotter and you need to be aware of temps, Where talking about the same architecture here. Simple as that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please Take time to read
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1401976/the-gigabyte-z87-haswell-overclocking-oc-guide/0_50
> http://rog.asus.com/242142013/labels/rog-exclusive/maximus-vi-series-uefi-guide-for-overclocking/


You might want to make people aware of a few things on that chart if you're going to take the time to post it. Like the DRAM voltages for one.


----------



## 8051

What's the maximum BCLK on Haswell-E's? Particularly at the 125Mhz and 100Mhz
dividers.

I wonder if it's my CPU or my motherboard that's to blame for my poor o'clocks?

I absolutely can't go below a 1.98V VCCin and 2 LLC (one below the most extreme)
@ 4515/3570 GHz (105MHz BCLK). I haven't tried lowering the Vcore or Vcache much
(they're now at 1.33V and 1.34V respectively), but I don't expect I'll be able to lower it much from
there.

I've seen peak temps of 83 degrees C to 87 degrees C, but it's always only
on one core and the others are 10 degrees C cooler.


----------



## [email protected]

5960X @ 4.6GHz, DDR4-3200 16-18-18-44 1T, 4.4GHz Cache running Realbench.

R5E, with VCCIN on Auto and LLC on Auto.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtz*
> 
> LLC 5
> I can boot to 4.6 on the same settings, but will crash as soon as I due something CPU intensive. At 4.5 I can pass a run of wPrime 32, Cinebench R15, 3DMark11, and a few other benchmarks. But fails XTU within minutes and fails Realbench. I stopped at 4.4 because it passes everything and I am already pushing my temp limit (68 on the hottest core) and vcore limit.


got it
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8051*
> 
> What's the maximum BCLK on Haswell-E's? Particularly at the 125Mhz and 100Mhz
> dividers.
> I wonder if it's my CPU or my motherboard that's to blame for my poor o'clocks?
> I absolutely can't go below a 1.98V VCCin and 2 LLC (one below the most extreme)
> @ 4515/3570 GHz (105MHz BCLK). I haven't tried lowering the Vcore or Vcache much
> (they're now at 1.33V and 1.34V respectively), but I don't expect I'll be able to lower it much from
> there.
> I've seen peak temps of 83 degrees C to 87 degrees C, but it's always only
> on one core and the others are 10 degrees C cooler.


It's not so much bclk, but the dmi/peg ratio. A max of around 103 is practical. higher and you may have tweak some other buss'. 105 is daum good!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> 5960X @ 4.6GHz, DDR4-3200 16-18-18-44 1T, 4.4GHz Cache running Realbench.
> 
> R5E, with VCCIN on Auto and LLC on Auto.


got it.. almost. need vcore and vcache.

and.... what does that Lecroy trace look like at termination of the load?







(just curious)


----------



## Silent Scone

Think his Vcache is 1.4v and his vcore considerably less so. I want dat chip'


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Think his Vcache is 1.4v and his vcore considerably less so. I want dat chip'


oops - posted wrong snip.


----------



## [email protected]

Vcore set to 1.30V. VCache set to 1.40V.


----------



## Silent Scone

Blast from the past, reinstalling an old P6T SE 980x I sold some one aeons ago. Feels quite snappy still


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Any of you guys got any overclocking experience with the Asus X99-E WS motherboard? I am putting my current Cpu (5820K) on that and wonders if my OC will need more vcore than whats needed on my X99-S, Any thoughts?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> Any of you guys got any overclocking experience with the Asus X99-E WS motherboard? I am putting my current Cpu (5820K) on that and wonders if my OC will need more vcore than whats needed on my X99-S, Any thoughts?


I think there is a thread dedicated to the x99e-ws. (killer mobo!)


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I think there is a thread dedicated to the x99e-ws. (killer mobo!)


Thanks! I have asked there, seems like many of the early board were dead. Traded the X99-S for the Ws, super glad









But no one seems to oc, at least not with a custom loop (higher voltage).







So therefor i asked here


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> Thanks! I have asked there, seems like many of the early board were dead. Traded the X99-S for the Ws, super glad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But no one seems to oc, at least not with a custom loop (higher voltage).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So therefor i asked here


there's a few guys with that MB... IDK, should OC quite well if it's anything like the x79E-WS - which oc'd as well as my R4BE


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> there's a few guys with that MB... IDK, should OC quite well if it's anything like the x79E-WS - which oc'd as well as my R4BE


Sounds awesome









Found a guy on my local Norwegian Forum as well. So there is someone. Definitely better than i old board, esp. with the layout of everything..


----------



## 8051

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Blast from the past, reinstalling an old P6T SE 980x I sold some one aeons ago. Feels quite snappy still


That hexacore and motherboard have retained their value well.
I'm seeing used P6T SE's going for >$200 and CPU's for around
$285.

How does your 980x stack up against modern hexacores? Is it
possible to overclock them to 4.4 GHz or better?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> You might want to make people aware of a few things on that chart if you're going to take the time to post it. Like the DRAM voltages for one.


Figured you were going to make that argument .









Was guna say skip the DDR3 talk but that would be dumb because that is also a great read regardless.

The best haswell chip i have owned only needed 1.9vccin 1.3vcore to run @ 4.9Ghz. That is pretty much as good as it gets on water i have not not seen many chips better than this and of course it's harder to get that with 2-4 more core's.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> and.... what does that Lecroy trace look like at termination of the load?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (just curious)


Need to move to a tighter setup for that - it's ideally measured with the Intel socket tool rather than externally. Too many noise sources.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Need to move to a tighter setup for that - it's ideally measured with the Intel socket tool rather than externally. Too many noise sources.


Thanks.. eh, thought I ask since that's the first scope shot I've see here. Would've been very interesting to see an approximate level for over/under shoot, if any of V_in.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8051*
> 
> That hexacore and motherboard have retained their value well.
> I'm seeing used P6T SE's going for >$200 and CPU's for around
> $285.
> 
> How does your 980x stack up against modern hexacores? Is it
> possible to overclock them to 4.4 GHz or better?


I can't remember on this one, I think I had it at 4.2. It's been flattened to auto for an office job but seems to run nicely at 4.0.


----------



## Jpmboy

repost as a friendly reminder:

_Hey x99 guys.. I'm trying to get a handle on what type of input voltage folks are using on their Haswell-E chips for various vcore levels... it's not a matter of lower-is-better or anything. If there's sufficient data I'll modify the table up front to reflect any trends:

Please post up with:

*Motherboard/CPU --- CPU MHz/Cache MHz -- vcore/vcache(or uncore) -- Vinput (or Ring.. etc)*

should be at least stable to XTU benchmark, or ideally 10 Laps with IBT v2.54_


----------



## skilly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> repost as a friendly reminder:
> 
> _Hey x99 guys.. I'm trying to get a handle on what type of input voltage folks are using on their Haswell-E chips for various vcore levels... it's not a matter of lower-is-better or anything. If there's sufficient data I'll modify the table up front to reflect any trends:
> 
> Please post up with:
> 
> *Motherboard/CPU --- CPU MHz/Cache MHz -- vcore/vcache(or uncore) -- Vinput (or Ring.. etc)*
> 
> should be at least stable to XTU benchmark, or ideally 10 Laps with IBT v2.54_


RVE/5960X 4.3/AUTO 1.25v/1.25v 1.9 LLC-7

Past XTU Bench and 10 runs in IBT. Max temp was 72c in IBT.

All I have is the Glacer 240L, should I be running 24/7 like this? Im researching a real water cooler now, plan to use it soon.

Also, cache MHZ.. Is that the min/max cache freq? So put the same # in both min and max?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skilly*
> 
> RVE/5960X 4.3/AUTO 1.25v/1.25v 1.9 LLC-7
> 
> Past XTU Bench and 10 runs in IBT. Max temp was 72c in IBT.
> 
> All I have is the Glacer 240L, should I be running 24/7 like this? Im researching a real water cooler now, plan to use it soon.
> 
> Also, cache MHZ.. *Is that the min/max cache freq? So put the same # in both min and max*?


yes, you can set both the same, or leave min on auto and set max to the multiplier you want. especially if you have speedstep enabled. both will downclock at idle.


----------



## skilly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yes, you can set both the same, or leave min on auto and set max to the multiplier you want. especially if you have speedstep enabled. both will downclock at idle.


Great, thank you.

Also, I was able to set vInput to 1.85 and it passed both tests, same settings on the rest. This time IBT was 2c lower, too. Maybe its my ambient, its getting colder out.









So you think Im ok at 24/7 right now with with the temps and the Glacer AIO? Or should I hold back and wait until I get my water cooling setup? I kinda want to go higher but 72c or so is all I really want to go until I get my water.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skilly*
> 
> Great, thank you.
> 
> Also, I was able to set vInput to 1.85 and it passed both tests, same settings on the rest. This time IBT was 2c lower, too. Maybe its my ambient, its getting colder out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you think Im ok at 24/7 right now with with the temps and the Glacer AIO? Or should I hold back and wait until I get my water cooling setup? I kinda want to go higher but 72c or so is all I really want to go until I get my water.


yeah - it's fine. 72C in IBT is fine, you'll not load the cpu to that extent except in synthetic benchmarks. Top it off with a real bench 2.4 run (30min+) and it's solid.


----------



## skilly

Just passed a quick 15min realbench run.. Gotta go party, Im late! The video drivers finally didnt crash at the end.







Maybe it was setting input to 1.85 or llc to 7, because I always had a problem before. Now it worked all the way through!







Temps hit 75c, though. I dont like that, its not realistic because of the summer coming up. I need real water!

And when I try and adjust the offset I get crashes at boot. I gotta play with that, any advice is appreciated. I tried +.035 .010, both crash.

Im still trying to catch up on this thread, Im only at like page 72 and Ive been reading for days..Haha.


----------



## lilchronic

Champion / 5820k - 4400Mhz / 4400Mhz - 1.22vcore / 1.3vring - 1.92vccin - no vdrop
15 min realbench then 15min of aida 64


----------



## GreedyMuffin

What is the max V-core and V-ring people recommend for a watercooled system which is aiming for max 3 yrs with its chip for 24/7?

1.35V max for each?

Cheres! Thanks!


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> What is the max V-core and V-ring people recommend for a watercooled system which is aiming for max 3 yrs with its chip for 24/7?
> 
> 1.35V max for each?
> 
> Cheres! Thanks!


Yup, 1.35V or less seems to be the goal. The heat and scaling at 1.375V+ is absurd.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> What is the max V-core and V-ring people recommend for a watercooled system which is aiming for max 3 yrs with its chip for 24/7?
> 
> 1.35V max for each?
> 
> Cheres! Thanks!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> Yup, 1.35V or less seems to be the goal. The heat and scaling at 1.375V+ is absurd.


which chip??


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Champion / 5820k - 4400Mhz / 4400Mhz - 1.22vcore / 1.3vring - 1.92vccin - no vdrop
> 15 min realbench then 15min of aida 64
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Just curious why you are trying to defeat Vdroop. I dont think it is really advised to completely eliminate it, because it helps mitigate degradation to the chip from overshoot during load shifts, which happens without any indication from software or common DMM.

At least not for a 4.4 overclock anyway. Maybe if you are running Ln2.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Just curious why you are trying to defeat Vdroop. I dont think it is really advised to completely eliminate it, because it helps mitigate degradation to the chip from overshoot during load shifts, which happens without any indication from software or common DMM.
> 
> At least not for a 4.4 overclock anyway. Maybe if you are running Ln2.


Im not trying to defeat Vdrop ? im showing what my chip needs. If i lower LLC i will need to raise VCCIN even more to get it stable.... because of the vdroop.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Just curious why you are trying to defeat Vdroop. I dont think it is really advised to completely eliminate it, because it helps mitigate degradation to the chip from overshoot during load shifts, which happens without any indication from software or common DMM.
> 
> At least not for a 4.4 overclock anyway. Maybe if you are running Ln2.
> 
> 
> 
> Im not trying to defeat Vdrop ? im showing what my chip needs. If i lower LLC i will need to raise VCCIN even more to get it stable.... because of the vdroop.
Click to expand...

Yeah, better 1.95 LLC 6 to get 1.92, rather than 1.92 with no droop.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Yeah, better 1.95 LLC 6 to get 1.92, rather than 1.92 with no droop.


Absolutely.








Lot's of OC'ers conflate "a steady voltage" with the EE purpose of droop on a current load (change).


----------



## [email protected]

Sometimes doesn't hurt to have a quick sanity check of things. Barring the occasional troll, most that have visited the thread have the best intentions at heart.

On suitably engineered boards, this is usually how LLC is implemented or how its effects manifest - assuming the buck controller and FETs are operating under the same conditions.

For example sake (ignoring idle voltage levels and any excursions near idle state):

If the peak over shoot is 120mv (peak to peak 240mv).

You set 1.90VCCIN, with LLC medium. Full load voltage is 1.82V, with peak of 1.94V (difference of 120mv). Min voltage is 1.70V

You set 1.90VCCIN with LLC high. Full load voltage is 1.95V, with peak of 2.07V (difference of 120mv). Min voltage is 1.83V.

Note the overshoot value over and under the load voltage. The peak to peak voltage mostly stays the same, so all you're shifting with LLC is the load voltage.

To get a load voltage of 1.95V with medium LLC, you would therefor set VCCIN to 2.03V. Under load, you would see 2.07V peak (120mv over 1.95V).

If you use the lowest LLC value, then the load voltage will be far enough away to ensure that the Intel guidelines for transient overshoot are not breached (at stock voltages and current draw). The voltage may still overshoot the set VID by a small margin, but has to settle within a given time frame. At higher levels of current draw, one would need to set a high idle VID to ensure adequate load voltage.

Hope this clears the air a bit.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Sometimes doesn't hurt to have a quick sanity check of things. Barring the occasional troll, most that have visited the thread have the best intentions at heart.
> 
> On suitably engineered boards, this is usually how LLC is implemented or how its effects manifest - assuming the buck controller and FETs are operating under the same conditions.
> 
> For example sake (ignoring idle voltage levels and any excursions near idle state):
> 
> If the peak over shoot is 120mv (peak to peak 240mv).
> 
> You set 1.90VCCIN, with LLC medium. Full load voltage is 1.82V, with peak of 1.94V (difference of 120mv). Min voltage is 1.70V
> 
> You set 1.90VCCIN with LLC high. Full load voltage is 1.95V, with peak of 2.07V (difference of 120mv). Min voltage is 1.83V.
> 
> Note the overshoot value over and under the load voltage. *The peak to peak voltage mostly stays the same, so all you're shifting with LLC is the load voltage.*
> 
> To get a load voltage of 1.95V with medium LLC, you would therefor set VCCIN to 2.03V. Under load, you would see 2.07V peak (120mv over 1.95V).
> 
> If you use the lowest LLC value, then the load voltage will be far enough away to ensure that the Intel guidelines for transient overshoot are not breached (at stock voltages and current draw). The voltage may still overshoot the set VID by a small margin, but has to settle within a given time frame. At higher levels of current draw, one would need to set a high idle VID to ensure adequate load voltage.
> 
> Hope this clears the air a bit.


thanks. I think I got somewhat close to the same endpoint in these :


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



http://www.overclock.net/t/1510001/asus-rampage-v-extreme-owners-thread/2000_20#post_23088546
http://www.overclock.net/t/1510001/asus-rampage-v-extreme-owners-thread/2020_20#post_23088741
http://www.overclock.net/t/1510001/asus-rampage-v-extreme-owners-thread/2020_20#post_23089414


So LLC shifts the "excursion" of the transient above the set voltage, and is always off the load level. Yes?

How does the over/undershoot scale with the absolute voltage level?


----------



## [email protected]

With that example in mind, the overshoot would simply be a similar value more than the idle voltage as well (would keep current in mind, however).

Just depends, if someone is okay with the voltage going over the value they've set by a larger or smaller amount.


----------



## marc0053

ASUS RVE - i7 5960x @ 4.6GHz/4.4GHz @ 1.25V/1.25V -- Auto + LLC 9 --> room temp of 24C with custom water cooling loop (no chiller or Canadian winter temps...lol)
Took me about 10 chips to get this one.



Also

ASUS RVE - i7 5960x @ 4.7GHz/4.3GHz @ 1.314V/1.20V -- 1.91V + LLC 7


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> With that example in mind, the overshoot would simply be a similar value more than the idle voltage as well (would keep current in mind, however).
> 
> Just depends, if someone is okay with the voltage going over the value they've set by a larger or smaller amount.


that's kinda how I viewed it... and just knowing that it actually does the rebound!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> ASUS RVE - i7 5960x @ 4.6GHz/4.4GHz @ 1.25V/1.25V -- Auto + LLC 9 --> room temp of 24C with custom water cooling loop (no chiller or Canadian winter temps...lol)
> Took me about 10 chips to get this one.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also
> 
> ASUS RVE - i7 5960x @ 4.7GHz/4.3GHz @ 1.314V/1.20V -- 1.91V + LLC 7
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!











Got a "novelity" fan for ... ram, yeah, needed it for the ram.


----------



## [email protected]

Just to show how much variance there can be.

Rampage V Extreme.4.6GHz CPU and Cache. DDR4-3200 16-18-18-44 1T.

VCCIN 1.90V (set). LLC 4 (load VCCIN =1.74V). VCache 1.40V (set)

2 hours Realbench pass:


----------



## Silent Scone

nummy.

lol @Jpmboy what fan is that?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> nummy.
> 
> lol @Jpmboy what fan is that?


Ordered one for my Admin.... she's always too hot.









http://www.amazon.com/Waikan-Products-USB-LED-Clock/dp/B00JPPM4FA/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1426683892&sr=8-1&keywords=usb+clock+fan


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Just to show how much variance there can be.
> Rampage V Extreme.4.6GHz CPU and Cache. DDR4-3200 16-18-18-44 1T.
> VCCIN 1.90V (set). LLC 4 (load VCCIN =1.74V). VCache 1.40V (set)
> 2 hours Realbench pass:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Got it. same vcore?


_________________________
Seeing marc and yuh posts I thought I'd lower input and see where it fell over:
4500/4250 1.25/1.25 LLC6
V_in Set in Bios (Measured by DMM) Idle / IBT Load / RB2.4 Load (1st min)
1.87 / 1.858 / 1.843 / 1.840
1.85 / 1.838 / 1.814 / 1.820
1.83 / 1.820 / 1.795 / 1.800 (RB2.4 failed, so does IBT)
saved 1.85 to a bios slot - lowered V_in by 70mV and so far looks solid.

(postit should be March 17)

We REALLY need more data form non-ASUS mobos.


----------



## [email protected]

Same VCore yes. 1.30V

I don't think the board used is relevant to the data set in reality - a given CPU will need the same load VCCIN from board to board as the power solutions used on most of these boards should perform in similar fashion. The one thing the data set should help people with is seeing that there is variance in how much VCCIN some CPUs need to reach a given clock freq.


----------



## Praz

@Jpmboy

Maybe consider changing 8=0mV droop to 8=0mV indicated droop. My R5E shows approximately 20mV - 25mV maximum droop. With this amount of droop and the fast clamping time most monitoring software or test equipment available to the average user will not show this.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> @Jpmboy
> 
> Maybe consider changing 8=0mV droop to 8=0mV indicated droop. My R5E shows approximately 20mV - 25mV maximum droop. With this amount of droop and the fast clamping time most monitoring software or test equipment available to the average user will not show this.


done. lol, you EEs.







edit: hey.. where's your data entry?

Hopefully this data set is helpful to someone (anyone).


----------



## marc0053

Another data entry if you want it:
ASUS RVE - i7 5960x @ 4.9GHz/4.5GHz @ 1.483V/1.45V -- 2.11V + LLC 9
http://hwbot.org/submission/2797251_marc0053_xtu_core_i7_5960x_2603_marks


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> Another data entry if you want it:
> ASUS RVE - i7 5960x @ 4.9GHz/4.5GHz @ 1.483V/1.45V -- 2.11V + LLC 9
> http://hwbot.org/submission/2797251_marc0053_xtu_core_i7_5960x_2603_marks


got it. lol: alcohol-funny-rig data no doubt.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> Another data entry if you want it:
> ASUS RVE - i7 5960x @ 4.9GHz/4.5GHz @ 1.483V/1.45V -- 2.11V + LLC 9
> http://hwbot.org/submission/2797251_marc0053_xtu_core_i7_5960x_2603_marks


You just got to be that guy, don't you?


----------



## marc0053

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> You just got to be that guy, don't you?


It's for research purposes








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> got it. lol: alcohol-funny-rig data no doubt.


Done with the anti-freeze/alcohol loop for the winter as outside temps are now above 0 C. It's all regular coolant now with pc inside the house. Can't wait for next winter!



Antifreeze/distilled water / Isopropyl alcohol loop parked in the garage until next winter. I'm looking forward to see how long the rubber seals will last if I leave the mix in the loop until next winter. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> It's for research purposes


All in the name of science they say!


----------



## devilhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> Another data entry if you want it:
> ASUS RVE - i7 5960x @ 4.9GHz/4.5GHz @ 1.483V/1.45V -- 2.11V + LLC 9
> http://hwbot.org/submission/2797251_marc0053_xtu_core_i7_5960x_2603_marks


heh, got me by 5 points


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Hopefully this data set is helpful to someone (anyone).


It is, if not comparing boards to one another without having all the info on the load voltages etc.

As a straight table for one board model, you either need same LLC compares across CPUs, or you need to know the load voltages for each LLC level, in order to extrapolate voltage requirement variance between processors. Assuming people are running similar tests the data starts to become valid. Adding in extra boards will make your job difficult as what Praz said holds. Most users don't know what the voltage level actually is. Might be worth grouping board models separately unless you have that data.

If enough people submit similarly obtained results, you should get enough data patterns to see best and worst case scenarios. So I would not say this work is in vain


----------



## devilhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devilhead*
> 
> heh, got me by 5 points


edit: i used LLC 8 and 2.05V







afraid to push harder


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> *It's for research purposes*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Done with the anti-freeze/alcohol loop for the winter as outside temps are now above 0 C. It's all regular coolant now with pc inside the house. Can't wait for next winter!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Antifreeze/distilled water / Isopropyl alcohol loop parked in the garage until next winter. I'm looking forward to see how long the rubber seals will last if I leave the mix in the loop until next winter. Fingers crossed.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devilhead*
> 
> edit: i used LLC 8 and 2.05V
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> afraid to push harder


i think this is where lilchronic hit it on the head. If you're willing to run 1.4+V vcore... >2.0V input should also not be a concern.


----------



## marc0053

A
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i think this is where lilchronic hit it on the head. If you're willing to run 1.4+V vcore... >2.0V input should also not be a concern.


A guy on hwbot killed a 5960x by pushing 2.2v input under water on a msi board so i choose my max to be 2.1v for very quick runs. Only done l it twice now for about 5-10minutes.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> A
> A guy on hwbot killed a 5960x by pushing 2.2v input under water on a msi board so i choose my max to be 2.1v for very quick runs. Only done l it twice now for about 5-10minutes.


yes, I saw that. IDK, but when you consider the swing from load with max vdroop compensation, it is HWBOT, who knows where that may have peaked. Always sad (but informative).


----------



## lilchronic

5820K @ 5Ghz











My first cold run from a week ago







and im pretty sure i had my vccin up to 2.2v


----------



## Hawk777th

Well now I have become bored I am at 4.2 @ 1.2V rock solid think I am going to see if I can't get 4.3 or 4.4 on same V. If I can get a little more might aswell.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> done. lol, you EEs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: hey.. where's your data entry?
> 
> Hopefully this data set is helpful to someone (anyone).


It'll be helpful to new comers I think, especially people who tend not to read the guides initially. Some people coming from older platforms may not even look at VCCIN


----------



## 8051

Is it possible to overclock only two or three cores of the Haswell-E series while
keeping the rest at stock? Could this allow higher overclocks on those two or
three cores than would be possible when o'clocking all cores?


----------



## DRT-Maverick

You can do individual core clocking on the ASUS X99 platforms (I've got an X99-E, but I'm assuming it's similar on all of them).


----------



## [email protected]

You can do that, although the performance in most apps does not benefit by much because the OS will load balance across all available cores. For apps that are not threaded, one would have to lock them to a specific core/s to see any perf advantage.


----------



## DRT-Maverick

Heya Raja, is there a way to get the X99-E motherboard to have dynamic frequency scaling when overclocking, or is that only available when running at stock frequencies? (i.e. on the 5960x there's a stock multiplier of 12x-33x, whereas when you overclock you're locked in wherever you set it).


----------



## [email protected]

Probably due to the OS being in high performance power profile instead of balanced, and or the user disabling Speedstep in UEFI.


----------



## 8051

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> You can do that, although the performance in most apps does not benefit by much because the OS will load balance across all available cores. For apps that are not threaded, one would have to lock them to a specific core/s to see any perf advantage.


If I were to set core affinities for the executables would this
lock them to a particular core in Windows 7? It used to work
for XP.

What I should mention is that when I meant setting core affinities
for the executable is that I would do so by using the MS imagecfg
utility. Would that work in Windows 7? I know it used to work in
XP.


----------



## DRT-Maverick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Probably due to the OS being in high performance power profile instead of balanced, and or the user disabling Speedstep in UEFI.


Speedstep is enabled, however I didn't think about changing the PC's software power profile. I'll try that out, thanks!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8051*
> 
> If I were to set core affinities for the executables would this
> lock them to a particular core in Windows 7? It used to work
> for XP.


Should, as long as you set priority to "real-time" on those cores.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRT-Maverick*
> 
> Speedstep is enabled, however I didn't think about changing the PC's software power profile. I'll try that out, thanks!


not sure why, but sometimes Balanced gets reset... just set Min Proc State to 0% in advanced power settings with speedstep enabled and it should down clock. If you are using Adaptive (or offset) it would also down volt with clock freq.

edit:

Latest "compilation".


----------



## skilly

delete


----------



## skilly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Latest "compilation".


Please update mine











RVE - i7-5960x @ 4.5/3.8 1.25v/1.25v 1.85 + LLC 7 [email protected] 3200mhz 15-15-15-35 1T

Thats with CM 240l AIO. Will upgrade soon. Running 4.2mhz 1.2v 24/7 for now.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skilly*
> 
> Please update mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RVE - i7-5960x @ 4.5/3.8 1.25v/1.25v 1.85 + LLC 7 [email protected] 3200mhz 15-15-15-35 1T
> 
> Thats with CM 240l AIO. Will upgrade soon. Running 4.2mhz 1.2v 24/7 for now.


----------



## Mr-Dark

qustion about the asus x99-a

i have now 5820k + msi x99s sli plus + adata xpg z1 2800mhz (2*4GB) i cant run the ram higher than 2666mhz

if i enable the xmp it will set the blck to 125 to run 2800mhz ram but the mobo didnt boot (oc faild )









i can replace the mobo with x99-a but i need confirm it will run 2800mhz or not any help ?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> qustion about the asus x99-a
> 
> i have now 5820k + msi x99s sli plus + adata xpg z1 2800mhz (2*4GB) i cant run the ram higher than 2666mhz
> 
> if i enable the xmp it will set the blck to 125 to run 2800mhz ram but the mobo didnt boot (oc faild )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i can replace the mobo with x99-a but i need confirm it will run 2800mhz or not any help ?


after setting the XMP, make sure bclk is at 127.3 (or what ever the exact bclk is for 2800, I forget). set your dram voltage to 1.35-1.36.. THEN manually enter the timings according to the SPD. Only enter the first 4, leave the rest on auto.

in your sig, what exactly is your total ram? 8GB? If yes, are they in the correct slots according to your manual?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> after setting the XMP, make sure bclk is at 127.3 (or what ever the exact bclk is for 2800, I forget). set your dram voltage to 1.35-1.36.. THEN manually enter the timings according to the SPD. Only enter the first 4, leave the rest on auto.
> 
> in your sig, what exactly is your total ram? 8GB? If yes, are they in the correct slots according to your manual?


Thank you for res

i have this ram (((( ADATA XPG Z1 DDR4 DRAM MODULE (AX4U2800W4G17-DRZ) 2800MHZ 2x4GB Kit )))) the website way 1.2v for 2800mhz and c17

when i enable xmp the blck set to 127 and the ram 2800mhz but i leave the ram voltage 1.2v only

i dont read the mobo manual install my ram in this slot


----------



## Jpmboy

1) you need to check your manual to MAKE SURE you have the ram in the correct slots - what you have circled looks wrong. try A1 and C1 (outer most two)
2) set 1.35V on both ram channels.

And FYI - you really need to use 4 channels and should have bought a kit with 4 ram sticks.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 1) you need to check your manual to MAKE SURE you have the ram in the correct slots - what you have circled looks wrong. try A1 and C1 (outer most two)
> 2) set 1.35V on both ram channels.
> 
> And FYI - you really need to use 4 channels and should have bought a kit with 4 ram sticks.


I will do that now and report back

sure i will get another kit for 4 * 4GB Quad chanle

Edit : just check the mobo manual and found this


maby this my problem ?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> I will do that now and report back
> 
> *sure i will get another kit for 4 * 4GB Quad* chanle


that's what I thought you would say. combining 2 separate (but identical SKU) 2x4GB kits is risky.. may work wonders.. .may be nothing but a headache.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> that's what I thought you would say. combining 2 separate (but identical SKU) 2x4GB kits is risky.. may work wonders.. .may be nothing but a headache.


i will get the same kit i have now no any differnt from the same seller too


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> i will get the same kit i have now no any differnt from the same seller too


good luck. Separate kits are not spec'd or warrantied to work when combined. so IDENTICAL 2800 2x4GB kits may not work at 2800 together. Does not matter who you buy from or that they are the exact identcal SKU.. or even the same maunf date. Never mind that ADATA may use hynix at launch and samsung ICs later.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> good luck. Separate kits are not spec'd or warrantied to work when combined. so IDENTICAL 2800 2x4GB kits may not work at 2800 together. Does not matter who you buy from or that they are the exact identcal SKU.. or even the same maunf date. Never mind that ADATA may use hynix at launch and samsung ICs later.


To be clear i get my 5820k + ram from amazon its need 10 days from amazon to jordan









so if my 2nd kit didnt work i need to replace all for 4*4kit









my mobo from store close to me i can change it for x99-a what is you opinon change or not ? is there any overclock differnce between this 2 mobo ?

my cpu oc to 4ghz 1.o8v manual and +0.07 offset 1.11v loading rock solid my ram 2660mhz 1.2v now


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> To be clear i get my 5820k + ram from amazon its need 10 days from amazon to jordan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so if my 2nd kit didnt work i need to replace all for 4*4kit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my mobo from store close to me i can change it for x99-a what is you opinon change or not ? is there any overclock differnce between this 2 mobo ?
> 
> my cpu oc to 4ghz 1.o8v manual and +0.07 offset 1.11v loading rock solid my ram 2660mhz 1.2v now


Unless you plan to OC the cache/uncore, the MSI board is fine. THe ASUS mobos have the OC socket and can power the cache architecture very well... but cache is not the most important.
Yeah - 2 kits may.. or may not work together.. and/or may require extra tweaking to get them tuned. From a personal preference.. I prefer ASUS mobos but that's just my brand preference. MSI is a good solid MB.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Unless you plan to OC the cache/uncore, the MSI board is fine. THe ASUS mobos have the OC socket and can power the cache architecture very well... but cache is not the most important.
> Yeah - 2 kits may.. or may not work together.. and/or may require extra tweaking to get them tuned. From a personal preference.. I prefer ASUS mobos but that's just my brand preference. MSI is a good solid MB.


okay thank you alot for that info i read the msi mobo can oc the cash to 3500 thats good for my 24/7 oc 4ghz

thank again + rep


----------



## devilhead

just one small problem ---> forgot to save score


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devilhead*
> 
> just one small problem ---> forgot to save score


Noooooo you can't have forgot to save that!!


----------



## Silent Scone

Bit the bullet on the F4-3200C16Q-16GRKD (3200 16-16-16-36) RipJaws as they came into stock







.

http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=MY-100-GS&groupid=701&catid=8&subcat=2557


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Bit the bullet on the F4-3200C16Q-16GRKD (3200 16-16-16-36) RipJaws as they came into stock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=MY-100-GS&groupid=701&catid=8&subcat=2557


Nice!! Great Ram kit.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Nice!! Great Ram kit.


Well after tightening down a little further on the Hyper-X kit it came to my attention rather quickly that I wasn't memtest stable - even reverted back to my previous secondary timings and it was failing with 300% (Had passed initially over 1000%). Honestly, it puts a sour taste on showing large HCI passes IMO. Always best to test consistently for awhile if not using the machine even for 500% stints instead of 1000%.

I've had to up CAS to 16-18-18-44 1T 1.43v over the previous C15-16-16-39 1T 1.42v. Half the reason I've put off going back to this ratio is because I knew the DIMMs weren't entirely up to anything fantastic







. But for me at least 100 strap is far more stable in terms of not having _any_ training issues at all







, even with previous conditional memory stability like above.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Well after tightening down a little further on the Hyper-X kit it came to my attention rather quickly that I wasn't memtest stable - even reverted back to my previous secondary timings and it was failing with 300% (Had passed initially over 1000%). Honestly, it puts a sour taste on showing large HCI passes IMO. Always best to test consistently for awhile if not using the machine even for 500% stints instead of 1000%.
> 
> I've had to up CAS to 16-18-18-44 1T 1.43v over the previous C15-16-16-39 1T 1.42v. Half the reason I've put off going back to this ratio is because I knew the DIMMs weren't entirely up to anything fantastic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . But for me at least 100 strap is far more stable in terms of not having _any_ training issues at all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , even with previous conditional memory stability like above.


lol - took what, a,ore than a year for the strap 100 conversation? More funny.. with 3333 I've been on 125 for a few weeks now.


----------



## Silent Scone

LOL. Creature of habit I suppose. Once I had 3000 ratio stable it was rock solid (once one disabled training), so have left 100 strap well alone. Had to play with adaptive eventually though (albeit the benefits are not directly obvious superficially







).

Will definitely be trying the GSkill kit at 3333







. But really I'm only wasting dollar to see what they'll do at 3200. This ratio is my new best friend


----------



## Vayne4800

Hey guys, four days now without a single USB Disconnected message. This was solved by upping PCH I/O from 1.5V (Default auto) to 1.51V. Ofcourse having VCCIO for CPU and PCH both at 1.1V seems to be mandatory on an overclock.

So yeah, solved until proven otherwise (ie... issue rearing its ugly head days later!)


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vayne4800*
> 
> Hey guys, four days now without a single USB Disconnected message. This was solved by upping PCH I/O from 1.5V (Default auto) to 1.51V. Ofcourse having VCCIO for CPU and PCH both at 1.1V seems to be mandatory on an overclock.
> 
> So yeah, solved until proven otherwise (ie... issue rearing its ugly head days later!)


Good good, can't say I've seen that before though personally. I ran +0.05 on PCH and VCCIO voltages when I first started out but lowered them when the system was stable, now all in auto.


----------



## djbordie

hey dudes, so odd thing happened on the weekend...
swapped in a zotac 980 amp omega, had a 970 in there.

rig was "stable" 18hrs aida64, and great temps.

2400mhz crucial ballistix, ud4, 5820k, 1.295 vcore @ 4.6 ghz (thought i won the lottery)

then i put in the 980 and the system implodes...

Wont post with more than 2 hdd, all this insanity,
I probably made things worse by updating the bios to f12, but the typical voodoo situation occured.
- 1 hdd made to bios, made to windows
- 2 hdd boot to windows
- 3 wont post
- 2 wont post
- 1 windows logo freeze
- etc etc random symptoms.

I end up losing all my OC settings and didnt have a backup, so i re did everything.

hours and hours of frustration, back to original bios, same problems, I up the VCORE to 1.32, ring 1.06, and put the PCH to southbridge instead of Auto (read somewhere can be a last ditch effort) (maybe didnt need the ring or PCH, maybe just the extra vcore)

Is the 980 consuming that much more power??

*** happened?


----------



## Silent Scone

Would love to help but going by how erratic your stability is I would say the system wasn't that stable to begin with. What code is it hanging on? Unplug all external devices.

AIDA is a funny beast, it's good at finding certain weaknesses but not all of them.

There is a thread on another message board at the moment where people are running AIDA for 8 hours as some kind of definitive proof, but sadly this proves very little as some of them are finding out. On running Realbench handbrake fails almost immediately. That is after an 8 hour stint of AIDA with CPU / Memory stress tests.

Personally I would just suggest going back to the drawing board, working on core and memory making sure you throw in Realbench and HCI Memtest Pro into your routine.


----------



## djbordie

that makes sense, many here said 1.295 vcore was a bit optimistic for 4.6 ghz









Im booting fine now, but will do real bench and so on now.

I guess this whole aida thing came about when the dangers of using prime (certain versions) and haswell/e became popular.

I am running @ 1.32 vcore atm, so im going to start lowering that and stressing.

So realbench is haswell-e safe?

memory is standard 2400mhz, no OC. or XMP.


----------



## Silent Scone

2400 isn't standard, this is overclocked. Common misconception is that if you buy a pre binned kit say at 2400 - then this isn't overclocked.

Anything over SPD 2133 is overclocked, and potentially could require tweaking. Definitely test HCI Memtest. Plenty of posts regarding it in this thread. One instance _per_ thread with a total coverage of 80-90% of memory - minimum of 400%-600% coverage. Realbench is probably one of the best suites available as it's a realistic workload where as others are far more synthetic.


----------



## djbordie

awesome stuff, thanks man!

im doing memtest and realbench today.

i think @ 1.31-1.32 vcore it will be fine...

so 12 copies of hci memtest running, with 8192/12 per each window (682.66 MB per window)??

actually 90% of the 8 gig then divided by 12 threads...i think


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> edit:
> 
> Latest "compilation".


Here's what happens with VCCIN on LLC7 and LLC 8. There is always some momentary "droop" when the load hits. The recovery time is fast so one needs a suitable scope to see it.

These measurements were taken with a 360~400W+ load VCCIN input current without factoring out conversion losses. LLC 8 recovery from idle to load and load to idle is still fast enough to be deemed "good" at these levels. This is also at default switching frequency. At higher switching frequencies, the recovery will be somewhat faster, tho there is more switching noise and heat (obviously).



You will see less droop than stated in the chart with LLC 7 when running lighter loads.


----------



## Silent Scone

Great info









Somewhat more impressed with that sample, any less than 1.888-1.9v at load causes mine to hang.


----------



## Ganf

I know this is a question that has to be asked often but I just spent an hour searching different terms and poking through different threads without finding anything sooo... Here we go again.

Having issues with my 5930k throwing out 0x124 BSOD's while folding at 4.5ghz but I'm pretty sure it isn't the Vcore. I've bumped it up twice from 1.263 to 1.272 and then 1.275. Nothing changed, so I'm assuming it's one of the other voltages on the chip. Uncore, PLL, etc.. I haven't touched Uncore at all despite bumping it up to 3.6ghz and having a 125 BCLK, PLL I did the typical 1.9 set and forget. The rest looked like greek while I was doing my quick and dirty OC so I left it as is.

I would tinker with them more, but I don't know what the safe voltage limits are. Anyone got a quick list?

Edit: I typed this an let it sit for 2 hours before hitting the post button, so I didn't see that glorious spreadsheet above me. Still would like some input on all voltage settings though.


----------



## Silent Scone

You might need to bump it up a bit more than that. Try 1.3-1.325v


----------



## djbordie

800% coverage, 0 errors.

memory seems fine with the OC.

going for realbench for a few hrs, hope its good. I want to lower the 1.32 vcore ideally.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Here's what happens with VCCIN on LLC7 and LLC 8. There is always some momentary "droop" when the load hits. The recovery time is fast so one needs a suitable scope to see it.
> 
> These measurements were taken with a 360~400W+ load VCCIN input current without factoring out conversion losses. LLC 8 recovery from idle to load and load to idle is still fast enough to be deemed "good" at these levels. This is also at default switching frequency. At higher switching frequencies, the recovery will be somewhat faster, tho there is more switching noise and heat (obviously).
> 
> 
> You will see less droop than stated in the chart with LLC 7 when running lighter loads.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Great info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Somewhat more impressed with that sample, any less than 1.888-1.9v at load causes mine to hang.


That's great! Thanks for posting the data. So, what's striking to me is the delta in load voltage on going from 7 to 8. Can we assume these were roughly equal loads at 7 and 8? Very useful info.









Switching Freq has been "calling to me" since launch... and understood regarding the recovery time. Any other aspects of the effects on voltage swings (over/under) that one would expect with higher switching frequency?


----------



## [email protected]

Yes, the loads used with both levels for comparison purposes were the same.

The peak swing may not change much versus a very big hike in switching freq as there is sufficient bulk capacitance to take the "hit". The high side recovery will probably be a bit faster, but may not represent "value for money", if you know what I mean. I have not toyed too much with settings people will not run - the real-world temp trade off usually makes a lot of the tinkering one can do nonsensical.


----------



## Ganf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> You might need to bump it up a bit more than that. Try 1.3-1.325v


My voltage? It's shown no increase in stability after bumping it up. I'm used to things getting incrementally better. The crashes only happen after hours of folding, and I haven't even disabled C1 states due to crashes resulting from voltage instability so I'm not balls-to-the-wall on the Overclock yet. This is my first Haswell chip but I still think the problem lies somewhere other than Vcore. I'll try it when I get home though, thanks.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ganf*
> 
> My voltage? It's shown no increase in stability after bumping it up. I'm used to things getting incrementally better. The crashes only happen after hours of folding, and I haven't even disabled C1 states due to crashes resulting from voltage instability so I'm not balls-to-the-wall on the Overclock yet. This is my first Haswell chip but I still think the problem lies somewhere other than Vcore. I'll try it when I get home though, thanks.


You said you bumped it up to 1.275v, hardly a huge increase For 4.5. That's pretty decent even for a 5930, so I would rule it out by trying over 1.3v. It could also be memory related so if you are still running System Agent in auto - might be time to tune this next if you have no luck with additional vcore.

It's not a huge difficulty tuning this platform, it just takes a lot of seeing what works and what doesn't.


----------



## Silent Scone

K, well little update on my 100 strap 3200 ratio adventures, have done 3 completely separate passes at varying room temperatures (Mrs has decided there's a freeze coming) since yesterday and 16-18-18-44 1T passes fine at 1.43v without issue.

...Total Pants.

*Crumples up proverbial paper and waits for GSkill kit to arrive tomorrow*

TBH though, this Hyper-X kit undercuts most of the competition and does 1T at just 1.36v off XMP (3000 15-16-16-39 1.35v).

In retrospect it's probably wise to research what strap and ratio you want to aim for before you buy your memory kit. As a launch day dumb arse though this is obviously not really as clear cut







. 3000 ratio is a great sweet spot on X99 and easily achievable, but way more temperamental than 3200 ratio. Hopefully Intel will update the code for 3000 ratio again at some point for 100 strap as well.


----------



## Ganf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> You said you bumped it up to 1.275v, hardly a huge increase For 4.5. That's pretty decent even for a 5930, so I would rule it out by trying over 1.3v. It could also be memory related so if you are still running System Agent in auto - might be time to tune this next if you have no luck with additional vcore.
> 
> It's not a huge difficulty tuning this platform, it just takes a lot of seeing what works and what doesn't.


True, it's not much, but I thought it was proportionate since I didn't have to bump the voltage at all until 4.375ghz.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> K, well little update on my 100 strap 3200 ratio adventures, have done 3 completely separate passes at varying room temperatures (Mrs has decided there's a freeze coming) since yesterday and 16-18-18-44 1T passes fine at 1.43v without issue.
> 
> ...Total Pants.
> 
> *Crumples up proverbial paper and waits for GSkill kit to arrive tomorrow*
> 
> TBH though, this Hyper-X kit undercuts most of the competition and does 1T at just 1.36v off XMP (3000 15-16-16-39 1.35v).
> 
> In retrospect it's probably wise to research what strap and ratio you want to aim for before you buy your memory kit. As a launch day dumb arse though this is obviously not really as clear cut
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . 3000 ratio is a great sweet spot on X99 and easily achievable, but way more temperamental than 3200 ratio. Hopefully Intel will update the code for 3000 ratio again at some point for 100 strap as well.


I know this will warrant another slap-up-side-da-head... Unless I got really lucky with this ADATA kit, 3333/125 has been behaving a bit like 3200/100... and better than 3000/125. IDK, could be some quirk in my system.


----------



## Silent Scone

lol who knows I think every CPU is different bud when it comes to preferred freqs







. Bare in mind when I say 3000 was temperamental, this is me - so before I decided to load up settings from NVRAM once I'd tuned in SA as much as I thought I could - occasionally I would have one in honestly 20 to 30 power ups would result in training failure. To me that's temperamental, I've no doubt some users would just live with that









Stability is in the eye of the beholder


----------



## Jpmboy

true dat.


----------



## Ganf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> You said you bumped it up to 1.275v, hardly a huge increase For 4.5. That's pretty decent even for a 5930, so I would rule it out by trying over 1.3v. It could also be memory related so if you are still running System Agent in auto - might be time to tune this next if you have no luck with additional vcore.
> 
> It's not a huge difficulty tuning this platform, it just takes a lot of seeing what works and what doesn't.


So what you really meant to say here was that if I bumped my voltage up to 1.3 my temps would drop by 3c and I'd get rid of that annoying hitch at startup...

Haswell is turning out to be a little bit strange compared to my 2500k. I like it.


----------



## Silent Scone

It's a bit of a whiner compared to Sandy, yes lol. Both Ivy and Sandy were very much set a voltage and go half the time.

Just think, mainstream owners have been battling with this for a couple of years already along with poor internal TIM, and they didn't even have 6 cores or DDR4. Unlucky...


----------



## Vayne4800

Testing 43 Multiplier (up from 42) and VCore of 1.26V (down from 1.265V). Somehow I feel based on my past sensitivities that I can achieve that. So far 2 hours of RB have passed, 6 hours to go. Usually if it passed 4 hours, it is golden.

Update: After 180 mins, RB ST halted due to Instability Detected.


----------



## 8051

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ganf*
> 
> True, it's not much, but I thought it was proportionate since I didn't have to bump the voltage at all until 4.375ghz.


At some point it requires greater and greater voltage to achieve smaller
and smaller increases in clock speed.

I need 1.33V Vcore to get my 5820 to 4.51 GHz.


----------



## Jaydev16

Is the Intel i3 4150 a 4 core CPU? Can it run games as well as AMD 4 core CPUs? A friend of mine was curious.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8051*
> 
> *At some point it requires greater and greater voltage to achieve smaller
> and smaller increases in clock speed.*
> 
> I need 1.33V Vcore to get my 5820 to 4.51 GHz.


^^ this. the Hz/mV curve will top out (and gets nonlinear once past the chip's sweetspot). once you get beyond ~ 10mV/100MHz/core it's going off the reservation.


----------



## djbordie

what is Normal vs good for 5820k?

Is this good "I need 1.33V Vcore to get my 5820 to 4.51 GHz."

Im so confused now. I think my 1.295 vcore @ 4.6ghz was all a sham...it did tons of aida64 like 18+ hours and now looking back I did realbench for 4 hours as well.
Surely it was "stable"

but then i swapped out a 970 for 980 and all hell broke loose, had to increase from 1.295 to 1.32 to get in to windows!!


----------



## Silent Scone

What is this? A package for me? I wasn't expecting anything?







*crumples up invoice*



First stop, 3333 trials


----------



## [email protected]

Nice new toys


----------



## Silent Scone

I wasn't aware this kit came with the fans. They're a bit gimmicky looking though. Primary aim is a tidy 3200 (at a leisurely expense but it's only money). Dying to try 3333 first though


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> What is this? A package for me? I wasn't expecting anything?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *crumples up invoice*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First stop, 3333 trials


wash the clotted cream off fingers first.








nice!


----------



## jon6113

So I'm rock solid stable at 4.5Ghz/1.3v core and 4.5Ghz/1.35v cache, and 100.0 BCLK. Running memory at 3200Mhz, 14-15-15-35-1t, at 1.42v. Been stable now for about a month.

For the life of me I cannot get 4.6Ghz to be fully stable even if I go up to 1.45v on the core, and even with cache at 3Ghz and memory at 2133Mhz. I have tried for days playing with VCCIN, VCCSA, etc, but I just can't get 4.6Ghz to be 100% stable. I can bench, etc but just not stable enough for my liking. Anything I am missing?

Also, what's weird is I can run stable at 100.0 BCLK or 125.0, but if I even try to run at 100.1, 125.3, etc the stability disappears completely.

Additionally, I am having a difficult time POSTing on adaptive voltage. I've tried various offset values, including Auto, with a total turbo voltage equal to my manual voltage, and it won't even POST.

Advice on any of the above is appreciated.


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jon6113*
> 
> So I'm rock solid stable at 4.5Ghz/1.3v core and 4.5Ghz/1.35v cache, and 100.0 BCLK. Running memory at 3200Mhz, 14-15-15-35-1t, at 1.42v. Been stable now for about a month.
> 
> For the life of me I cannot get 4.6Ghz to be fully stable even if I go up to 1.45v on the core, and even with cache at 3Ghz and memory at 2133Mhz. I have tried for days playing with VCCIN, VCCSA, etc, but I just can't get 4.6Ghz to be 100% stable. I can bench, etc but just not stable enough for my liking. Anything I am missing?
> 
> Also, what's weird is I can run stable at 100.0 BCLK or 125.0, but if I even try to run at 100.1, 125.3, etc the stability disappears completely.
> 
> Additionally, I am having a difficult time POSTing on adaptive voltage. I've tried various offset values, including Auto, with a total turbo voltage equal to my manual voltage, and it won't even POST.
> 
> Advice on any of the above is appreciated.


Your CPU could just be at it's limit.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> wash the clotted cream off fingers first.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nice!


lol







That's not clotted cream..............

Any tips for 3333? It's not looking good for the frequency in general on my setup. Tried a VTT of up to 0.750. It may be a lost cause anyway, I managed to get it to pass training with 1.45v but hang as far as 96. I brushed it aside for now after that, too much voltage for my liking for a daily clock

Looking good back in 100 strap land though. Not even touched over 1.35v yet, will see how it fairs this evening.

[EDIT] no temp sensor on these so that would most likely make them Samsung IC - I'll check when I can be bothered, not that it makes any difference. They'll do what they'll do....

what they'll do.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> G.Skill SS#
> 3300=Micron SS
> 3400 =Hynix SS
> 3500=Samsung SS
> 
> Corsair Ver. #
> ver5.29 =Hynix SS
> ver4.23 =Samsung SS


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not clotted cream..............
> 
> Any tips for 3333? It's not looking good for the frequency in general on my setup. Tried a VTT of up to 0.750. It may be a lost cause anyway, I managed to get it to pass training with 1.45v but hang as far as 96. I brushed it aside for now after that, too much voltage for my liking for a daily clock
> 
> Looking good back in 100 strap land though. Not even touched over 1.35v yet, will see how it fairs this evening.
> 
> [EDIT] no temp sensor on these so that would most likely make them Samsung IC - I'll check when I can be bothered, not that it makes any difference. They'll do what they'll do....
> 
> what they'll do.


3400 = Hynix, but G-skill have started using Samsung ic's on a lot of there high end ram just lately.

What he said above, lol


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*


Ta,

Yep they are indeed Heenux.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jon6113*
> 
> So I'm rock solid stable at 4.5Ghz/1.3v core and 4.5Ghz/1.35v cache, and 100.0 BCLK. Running memory at 3200Mhz, 14-15-15-35-1t, at 1.42v. Been stable now for about a month.
> 
> For the life of me I cannot get 4.6Ghz to be fully stable even if I go up to 1.45v on the core, and even with cache at 3Ghz and memory at 2133Mhz. I have tried for days playing with VCCIN, VCCSA, etc, but I just can't get 4.6Ghz to be 100% stable. I can bench, etc but just not stable enough for my liking. Anything I am missing?
> 
> Also, what's weird is I can run stable at 100.0 BCLK or 125.0, but if I even try to run at 100.1, 125.3, etc the stability disappears completely.
> 
> Additionally, I am having a difficult time POSTing on adaptive voltage. I've tried various offset values, including Auto, with a total turbo voltage equal to my manual voltage, and it won't even POST.
> 
> Advice on any of the above is appreciated.


for your OC, a zip pack of all bios screens would be helpful. for the post issue.. what q-code does post hang at? what vsa have you been running for 4.5?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not clotted cream..............
> 
> Any tips for 3333? It's not looking good for the frequency in general on my setup. Tried a VTT of up to 0.750. It may be a lost cause anyway, I managed to get it to pass training with 1.45v but hang as far as 96. I brushed it aside for now after that, too much voltage for my liking for a daily clock
> 
> Looking good back in 100 strap land though. Not even touched over 1.35v yet, will see how it fairs this evening.
> 
> [EDIT] no temp sensor on these so that would most likely make them Samsung IC - I'll check when I can be bothered, not that it makes any difference. They'll do what they'll do....
> 
> what they'll do.











all that new kit excitement: ram, GPUs, lol.
3333:
with the Adata 3300c16 and corsair 3000c15 I set initial vdimm at 1.44V (training is enabled) and then they would run just fine with eventual at 1.38V for the Adata, and 1.4V for the corsair at basically the same timings 16-18-18-44-1T (4 and 20).
It may just be habit now, but I have both vccio's set at 1.068. no boot issues or dropped sticks... so far.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> for your OC, a zip pack of all bios screens would be helpful. for the post issue.. what q-code does post hang at? what vsa have you been running for 4.5?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all that new kit excitement: ram, GPUs, lol.
> 3333:
> with the Adata 3300c16 and corsair 3000c15 I set initial vdimm at 1.44V (training is enabled) and then they would run just fine with eventual at 1.38V for the Adata, and 1.4V for the corsair at basically the same timings 16-18-18-44-1T (4 and 20).
> It may just be habit now, but I have both vccio's set at 1.068. no boot issues or dropped sticks... so far.


K,that's cool. Just wasn't sure if there was anything I was missing. Judging by the behaviour at 1.45v I'd say it's purely a "we need juice bro" thing.









Getting there with 3200, not as great as I'd hoped initially but better than the Hyper-X kit which is a start







. On my third try now. Error at 600%+ FTL


----------



## Ganf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8051*
> 
> At some point it requires greater and greater voltage to achieve smaller
> and smaller increases in clock speed.
> 
> I need 1.33V Vcore to get my 5820 to 4.51 GHz.


Understood, but .05 vcore in a single step from 4.375 to 4.5 seemed like a big jump. Guess I'm just spoiled. But considering how well the chip took it I may look at trying for 4.7 or 4.8, if I can figure out why I've got a 30c delta first. Watching temps spike from 40c to 70c and sit there isn't amusing.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ganf*
> 
> Understood, but .05 vcore in a single step from 4.375 to 4.5 seemed like a big jump. Guess I'm just spoiled. But considering how well the chip took it I may look at trying for 4.7 or 4.8, if I can figure out why I've got a 30c delta first. Watching temps spike from 40c to 70c and sit there isn't amusing.


10mV/100MHz/core. one multi on on a 6 [email protected] 125 strap ~ +75mV


----------



## Silent Scone

lol WTH you cooling to get your water temps to 70c, an AMD Thunderbird? Might as well be an oil heater!


----------



## Kimir

He didn't say water temp lol


----------



## jon6113

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> for your OC, a zip pack of all bios screens would be helpful. for the post issue.. what q-code does post hang at? what vsa have you been running for 4.5?


I have been running Auto for the VCCSA at 4.5, but only because that is all it needs. For 4.6GHz stability, and also my POST issue at BCLK not at exactly 100 or 125, I have tried all values from .9 up to 1.15 and nothing helped.

The Q-Code that shows for the BCLK POST issue is typically 96.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> He didn't say water temp lol


Phew, you're right he didn't. Misread, move along


----------



## Silent Scone

@ 1.4v. Not too shabby I guess



. Will bench at CAS 12 with 1.6v if you like that sort of thing


----------



## Ganf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> lol WTH you cooling to get your water temps to 70c, an AMD Thunderbird? Might as well be an oil heater!


That's not water temps, that's the chip. And the loop isn't inadequate.

Laing D5 pump currently set to 3
1/2" ID tubing
Watercool Heatkiller 3.0 block
Nemesis GTS 360 radiator
Push and Pull GT AP53's

All dedicated to the CPU only. Nothing else in the loop.

Superb airflow despite the case that notoriously can't be adequately ventilated.

I start folding and the temps immediately spike to 65-70c and stay there. I have no problem pulling heat off of the chip, it just seems to produce a stupid amount of heat. When I'm at idle temps are 10c above ambient.


----------



## 8051

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ganf*
> 
> Understood, but .05 vcore in a single step from 4.375 to 4.5 seemed like a big jump. Guess I'm just spoiled. But considering how well the chip took it I may look at trying for 4.7 or 4.8, if I can figure out why I've got a 30c delta first. Watching temps spike from 40c to 70c and sit there isn't amusing.


That is a large spike in temps. Maybe the voltage increase isn't as significant as
the increase in current caused by increasing the core clock.

Do you have any threads on your experiments in barrier loading and sound dampening?
I'd like to read more about them.


----------



## jon6113

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> @ 1.4v. Not too shabby I guess
> 
> 
> 
> . Will bench at CAS 12 with 1.6v if you like that sort of thing


I think you have more room to run in those. My G.Skill 2800 set easily runs 3200Mhz at 14-15-15-34-360-1T at 1.42v.


----------



## 8051

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ganf*
> 
> Understood, but .05 vcore in a single step from 4.375 to 4.5 seemed like a big jump. Guess I'm just spoiled. But considering how well the chip took it I may look at trying for 4.7 or 4.8, if I can figure out why I've got a 30c delta first. Watching temps spike from 40c to 70c and sit there isn't amusing.


Do you have any threads describing your sound barrier experimentation?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jon6113*
> 
> I have been running Auto for the VCCSA at 4.5, but only because that is all it needs. For 4.6GHz stability, and also my POST issue at BCLK not at exactly 100 or 125, I have tried all values from .9 up to 1.15 and nothing helped.
> 
> The Q-Code that shows for the BCLK POST issue is typically 96.


Do you have the latest BIOS for your board? I know some of my issues w/my video card and
sound card have been resolved by merely upgrading my BIOS.

I had nothing but grief at any BCLK around 127.4 MHz (the speed required to get to 2800 MHz
on my RAM), but I'm not having any of the same problems @ 105.1 MHz BCLK. I think now that
the issue was insufficient VCCin. My VCCin seems to need to be at about 1.89V minimum to get
me to 4.5GHz. I also needed 0.5 VCCSA to get any stability at 105.1 Mhz BCLK.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jon6113*
> 
> I think you have more room to run in those. My G.Skill 2800 set easily runs 3200Mhz at 14-15-15-34-360-1T at 1.42v.


What's your description of easily, not being coy but...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ganf*
> 
> That's not water temps, that's the chip. And the loop isn't inadequate.
> 
> Laing D5 pump currently set to 3
> 1/2" ID tubing
> Watercool Heatkiller 3.0 block
> Nemesis GTS 360 radiator
> Push and Pull GT AP53's
> 
> All dedicated to the CPU only. Nothing else in the loop.
> 
> Superb airflow despite the case that notoriously can't be adequately ventilated.
> 
> I start folding and the temps immediately spike to 65-70c and stay there. I have no problem pulling heat off of the chip, it just seems to produce a stupid amount of heat. When I'm at idle temps are 10c above ambient.


Yep, ignore me, sorry. I'm sure I read water temps lol.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jon6113*
> 
> I have been running Auto for the VCCSA at 4.5, but only because that is all it needs. For 4.6GHz stability, and also my POST issue at BCLK not at exactly 100 or 125, I have tried all values from .9 up to 1.15 and nothing helped.
> 
> The Q-Code that shows for the BCLK POST issue is typically 96.


in the northbridge setings set bclk and ocie amplitude to "high" if you go off 125 or 100. can help with that pcie error.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> @ 1.4v. Not too shabby I guess
> 
> *
> *
> . Will bench at CAS 12 with 1.6v if you like that sort of thing


nice!! is that refresh interval auto or your value? what's the RTLs on that kit?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jon6113*
> 
> I think you have more room to run in those. My G.Skill 2800 set easily runs 3200Mhz at 14-15-15-34-360-1T at 1.42v.


show stability data plz.


----------



## Ganf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8051*
> 
> Do you have any threads describing your sound barrier experimentation?


Nothing dedicated no, I just kind of posted here and there with a few pics. I haven't picked up a decibel meter to test things either so it's all anecdotal evidence right now.

I've managed to isolate pretty much all of the noise except the fans in the bottom of the case. While under light use. There's no way to keep the fans on a 290x lightning quiet and I refuse to spend $200 to put it under water when I'm replacing it in 3 months. That's mostly why I haven't put anything together about it yet. Until I get that ramjet out of my build it's nothing even close to silent, so everything is on hold until the 390x and a block to go with it drops on the market.

Barrier loading is simple though, plenty of products out there for it. The trick is finding the cheap stuff and then finding the time to apply it correctly.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Yep, ignore me, sorry. I'm sure I read water temps lol.


So 70c on the chip while folding at 4.5 doesn't seem off to you?


----------



## Ganf

Edit: Woops, didn't mean to double post.


----------



## Silent Scone

interval is auto, just doing my second run now to double check all is well



[Edit] can probably bring write latency and tRRD down a notch with 10-20mv. Must admit, I've not touched terts on X99









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ganf*
> 
> Edit: Woops, didn't mean to double post.


At 1.3v it's not bad, no.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> interval is auto, just doing my second run now to double check all is well
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [Edit] can probably bring write latency and tRRD down a notch with 10-20mv. Must admit, I've not touched terts on X99
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At 1.3v it's not bad, no.


looks like you'll have fun with that ram kit!


----------



## Silent Scone

It's nay bad. RAM is RAM









When I get time again I'll retest at write latency 13 & tRRD 4 with 1.42-1.43v.


----------



## jon6113

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> in the northbridge setings set bclk and ocie amplitude to "high" if you go off 125 or 100. can help with that pcie error.


I'm not sure if the bios for my Asus X99 Deluxe has those settings available. I know the RVE bios does. I will check when I get home.


----------



## MooseHead

Welp since I took time away from studying this weekend to finish my Haswell-E build, I might as well take time away from studying again to update y'alls. It's official now! Got it to 4.3 on 1.25v but brought it down slightly to 4.2 on 1.25v since I would get some random spurts of lag at times. Hoping this processor will power through all the programming and compiling I'll be throwing at it for the next few years to come!




















A lot of pics but thanks for looking.


----------



## xarot

What is the sweet spot for RAM speed on X99 with 32GB/64GB kits? I mean, still easy to run without constantly tinkering settings?







I have 16 GB now but I'd like 32 GB to use larger RAMdisk with VMWare. Should I just go for the cheapest 2133 kit and try OCing myself if needed? Actually, 2133-2666 kits don't seem to have much price difference.


----------



## Silent Scone

I would say 2666 would be a realistic aim yes depending on the IMC


----------



## Mr-Dark

Guys qustion about ram again i have now the adata xpg z1 2800mhz 2*4gb kit my friend will take them

now i will parchase 16gb kit 4*4gb so the adata 4*4gb for 178$

http://www.amazon.com/ADATA-MODULE-AX4U2400W4G16-QRZ-2400MHZ-4x4GB/dp/B00MY3SZ0I/ref=sr_1_3?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1427274174&sr=1-3&keywords=adata+xpg+z1

or the lpx for 200$

http://www.amazon.com/Corsair-Vengeance-2666MHz-memory-Systems/dp/B00MPIE6ZA/ref=sr_1_15?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1427308291&sr=1-15&keywords=ddr4+ram

i will order this today so i need some opinion


----------



## Silent Scone

LPX


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> LPX


Okay Thx + rep


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Guys qustion about ram again i have now the adata xpg z1 2800mhz 2*4gb kit my friend will take them
> 
> now i will parchase 16gb kit 4*4gb so the adata 4*4gb for 178$
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/ADATA-MODULE-AX4U2400W4G16-QRZ-2400MHZ-4x4GB/dp/B00MY3SZ0I/ref=sr_1_3?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1427274174&sr=1-3&keywords=adata+xpg+z1
> 
> or the lpx for 200$
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Corsair-Vengeance-2666MHz-memory-Systems/dp/B00MPIE6ZA/ref=sr_1_15?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1427308291&sr=1-15&keywords=ddr4+ram
> 
> i will order this today so i need some opinion


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Okay Thx + rep


good choice.


----------



## Ganf

Ordering some Indigo Xtreme and a few cheap TEC's to wire up to my Aquaero today. These temps are comin' down one way or the other.


----------



## inedenimadam

The Corsair kit is spec'd better, but I will also say that I have the exact ADATA kit running the same speed with tighter timings with zero DRAM voltage increase, and only a .020 bump to VCCSA. Someone else will have to comment on the overclockability of the Corsair kit.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> The Corsair kit is spec'd better, but I will also say that I have the exact ADATA kit running the same speed with tighter timings with zero DRAM voltage increase, and only a .020 bump to VCCSA. Someone else will have to comment on the overclockability of the Corsair kit.


I have to admit ... very pleasantly surprised by the ADATA kit I'm using too.


----------



## Silent Scone

I think personally I was being a little optimistic with the GSkill kit considering what the Hyper-X kit would do. The GSkill _is_ definitely better but as I had time last night I did go balls deep and work my way up. Call me pessimistic but going by the kits I've used so far, CAS 14 3200 - I find it difficult to believe that many kits will do much less than this at 1T with less than 1.45v and be memtest stable. Nor is it worth chopping them out to find one. If it was plausible enough, we'd have seen kits binned lower. I think the truth is we've seen the best with the current ICs without juicing them.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I think personally I was being a little optimistic with the GSkill kit considering what the Hyper-X kit would do. The GSkill _is_ definitely better but as I had time last night I did go balls deep and work my way up. Call me pessimistic but going by the kits I've used so far, CAS 14 3200 - I find it difficult to believe that many kits will do much less than this *at 1T with less than 1.45v and be memtest stable*. Nor is it worth chopping them out to find one. If it was plausible enough, we'd have seen kits binned lower. I think the truth is we've seen the best with the current ICs without juicing them.


^^ This !!


----------



## devilhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I think personally I was being a little optimistic with the GSkill kit considering what the Hyper-X kit would do. The GSkill _is_ definitely better but as I had time last night I did go balls deep and work my way up. Call me pessimistic but going by the kits I've used so far, CAS 14 3200 - I find it difficult to believe that many kits will do much less than this at 1T with less than 1.45v and be memtest stable. Nor is it worth chopping them out to find one. If it was plausible enough, we'd have seen kits binned lower. I think the truth is we've seen the best with the current ICs without juicing them.


here is the test from last year of my 3000mhz kit at 3200mhz 14-15-15-35-1T-1.43v


----------



## Silent Scone

Yet you're using C15 for your daily clocks







.

Just as I managed two loops of 600% at C15 with tRRD 4 before I received an error on the third loop. This goes back to what I was saying about testing for consistency, I've made this mistake before when feeling chuffed with my settings. I'm not saying you're wrong to post it, it shows stability which is what we're looking for, but as I say I'm pessimistic about some users (not aiming at you) memory stability.

People that I trust to be entirely honest and use their systems at what settings they post seem to have found similar walls from kit to kit as I have. Don't take this the wrong way as I obviously have no doubt there are systems using 3200 ratio with CAS 14 that _are_ stable with low voltage, just not half as many as one might expect.

Of course I don't have access to a large test sample so I could be off by a country mile - it's a gauge, and my pessimism


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Yet you're using C15 for your daily clocks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Just as I managed two loops of 600% at C15 with tRRD 4 before I received an error on the third loop. This goes back to what I was saying about testing for consistency, I've made this mistake before when feeling chuffed with my settings. I'm not saying you're wrong to post it, it shows stability which is what we're looking for, but as I say I'm pessimistic about some users (not aiming at you) memory stability.
> 
> People that I trust to be entirely honest and use their systems at what settings they post seem to have found similar walls from kit to kit as I have. Don't take this the wrong way as I obviously have no doubt there are systems using 3200 ratio with CAS 14 that _are_ stable with low voltage, just not half as many as one might expect.
> 
> Of course I don't have access to a large test sample so I could be off by a country mile - it's a gauge, and my *pessimism*


healthy skepticism IMO.









yeah, 3200c14 is doable, but not what I ran 24/7 (especially since becoming a 125 /3333 convert







)


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Silent Scone

Yeah that is pretty funny lol. All that time you told me to switch to 100 strap for 3200 and adaptive, and now I finally have you've moved on







LOL.

Nah I just waited for you to change over as I didn't want to be using the same strap as you, I'm half your age - have to be seen to be different









[EDIT] Even on the plat kit, that's 1.45v. I wouldn't call that juicing of course, but you see my point


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Yeah that is pretty funny lol. All that time you told me to switch to 100 strap for 3200 and adaptive, and now I finally have you've moved on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL.
> 
> Nah I just waited for you to change over as I didn't want to be using the same strap as you, I'm half your age - have to be seen to be different
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [EDIT] Even on the plat kit, that's 1.45v. I wouldn't call that juicing of course, but you see my point


1.45V is juicing the kit IMO for 24/7. daily was c15 at 1.375V (as you alluded to above







)


----------



## Silent Scone

I'd say 1.5v+ is juicing personally but it's preference I guess. I don't think there's been any reports of degradation yet. Ian (8-Pack) says he's been using 1.6 and 1.7 on certain G Skill and Corsair kits since launch without issue.

My problem is I take anything anyone says with a pinch of salt, but regardless I don't think there is much point in running those voltages on such low voltage ICs considering the performance gains.

Not only that but, and I do put this down to just a bad experience, I had two Sammy green 1.2v DDR3 DIMM die at 1.7v, and that alone made me a little cautious.

[EDIT] and there we go again, 3rd pass on current settings, error at 418% at C15-16-16-1T 1.4v have raised TRAS to 48 and Write Latency to 15.


----------



## 8051

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Guys qustion about ram again i have now the adata xpg z1 2800mhz 2*4gb kit my friend will take them
> 
> now i will parchase 16gb kit 4*4gb so the adata 4*4gb for 178$
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/ADATA-MODULE-AX4U2400W4G16-QRZ-2400MHZ-4x4GB/dp/B00MY3SZ0I/ref=sr_1_3?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1427274174&sr=1-3&keywords=adata+xpg+z1
> 
> or the lpx for 200$
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Corsair-Vengeance-2666MHz-memory-Systems/dp/B00MPIE6ZA/ref=sr_1_15?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1427308291&sr=1-15&keywords=ddr4+ram
> 
> i will order this today so i need some opinion


Just for the record I have Corsair Vengeance 2666 LPX and I haven't had any luck
overclocking it anywhere near 3000 MHz -- at least at anything < 1.4V.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Thank for all very helpfull replay

i just dont want oc the ram 2666mhz or 2400mhz more than enough i dont like any thing over 100 blck

soo i check again the price for the adata 4*4gb 2400mhz kit drop from 179$ to 149$









http://www.amazon.com/ADATA-MODULE-AX4U2400W4G16-QRZ-2400MHZ-4x4GB/dp/B00MY3SZ0I/ref=sr_1_1?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1427308522&sr=1-1&keywords=adata+ddr4

what now i cant determine again









also im selling my 5820k will get another one hope better patch


----------



## Silent Scone

If you're planning on just running XMP, then get the Adata kit


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> If you're planning on just running XMP, then get the Adata kit


Yes i dont like oc the ram i will run xmp the price for adata very good 150$ for 16gb while my first kit 8gb 2800mhz for 125$


----------



## jon6113

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> in the northbridge setings set bclk and ocie amplitude to "high" if you go off 125 or 100. can help with that pcie error.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jon6113*
> 
> I'm not sure if the bios for my Asus X99 Deluxe has those settings available. I know the RVE bios does. I will check when I get home.


Yeah, I don't believe I have these settings available on my board. Couldn't find them in the BIOS.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jon6113*
> 
> Yeah, I don't believe I have these settings available on my board. Couldn't find them in the BIOS.


Hello

Those are ROG settings.


----------



## P5ych01982

Hi Guys.....

Hope i can get some help here 
My system: ASUS R5E, GSKILL Ripjaws 4 3000 CL 15, evga gtx 780 6gb
CPU and graka is under water.

I have problems to get my 5820 K @ 4,7 Ghz stable. Its a pretestet CPU and does 4,7 Ghz @ 1,33vCore on ASUS X99 S.
I can get stable @ 4,6 Ghz, 1,3v but not more....minimum voltage for that is 1,26v for Prime 27.9
If i raise frequenzy i becomme worker stopped...i tried to play with vCore, input, ring voltage and frequenzy, agent/IMC....but no effects for stable prime runs.

Maybe you guys have some improvements for my used BIOS Settings...here some pics


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!















thanks a lot 
greetings P5ych0


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *P5ych01982*
> 
> Hi Guys.....
> 
> Hope i can get some help here
> My system: ASUS R5E, GSKILL Ripjaws 4 3000 CL 15, evga gtx 780 6gb
> CPU and graka is under water.
> 
> I have problems to get my 5820 K @ 4,7 Ghz stable. Its a pretestet CPU and does 4,7 Ghz @ 1,33vCore on ASUS X99 S.
> I can get stable @ 4,6 Ghz, 1,3v but not more....minimum voltage for that is 1,26v for Prime 27.9
> If i raise frequenzy i becomme worker stopped...i tried to play with vCore, input, ring voltage and frequenzy, agent/IMC....but no effects for stable prime runs.
> 
> Maybe you guys have some improvements for my used BIOS Settings...here some pics
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks a lot
> greetings P5ych0


Stop using p95. use realbench, aid64, IBT, and HCI memtest.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Stop using p95. use realbench, aid64, IBT, and HCI memtest.


I feel like making this my signature. There's no need to put your CPU through 100°C 400W+ madness. No software comes anywhere near it- as mentioned before it's like furmark for GPUs.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> I feel like making this my signature. There's no need to put your CPU through 100°C 400W+ madness. No software comes anywhere near it- as mentioned before it's like furmark for GPUs.


... "it's deja-vu all over again"


----------



## P5ych01982

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Stop using p95. use realbench, aid64, IBT, and HCI memtest.


OK....most tools i used in the past but for a rockstable setting i used prime 95 all time
realbench will be my first time


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *P5ych01982*
> 
> OK....most tools i used in the past but for a rockstable setting i used prime 95 all time
> realbench will be my first time


I think you are better off with realbench + a few other tests as described above. There's a nearly religious debate regarding p95 and HW-E. But in short, it's not going to tell you much of anything beyond how good your cooling is. What is more likely to trip up the processor logic is rapid and sequential loads to the processor architecture (and MB subsystems) that are different in nature. the handbrake portion of realbench is a good real-world/work load. shoot for more than 1h and as many as you care to do. One thing... if you are running more than one nvidia card, it may hang when the test terminates... use only one GPU and it will complete "uneventfully".









so.. in looking thru your bios settings, I'd do the following to work out a stable base (say at 4500 or 4625 core, 4000 cache - then dial things up from a strong base:
First - save your current settings to a bios slot.
... need to see all the pages (dram, internal power.. etc. also)

set bclk @ 125. (why 125.7?)
multicore - disabled
min cache ratio - auto
iPLL - auto (HW-E is very different vs x79 or z87...)
PCH core - auto
PCH I/O - auto
BOTH VCCIOs - auto, or 1.068.. max!
CPU LLC - 6 or 7 (but 8 is okay)
CPU VRM freq - AUto
System Agent - 1.0 - 1.15V max!
Input voltage 1.9-1.93 (this can go up to 2.0. scroll back a few days and look for a comparison table)
PCH core and I/O - auto (unless you are having i/o or usb problems)
Max cpu core temp at 85
disable cpu spreadspectrum
make sure VRM fault is set to disabled
and vrm efficviency is set to High performance.

post back with how you do.


----------



## jon6113

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I think you are better off with realbench + a few other tests as described above. There's a nearly religious debate regarding p95 and HW-E. But in short, it's not going to tell you much of anything beyond how good your cooling is. What is more likely to trip up the processor logic is rapid and sequential loads to the processor architecture (and MB subsystems) that are different in nature. the handbrake portion of realbench is a good real-world/work load. shoot for more than 1h and as many as you care to do. One thing... if you are running more than one nvidia card, it may hang when the test terminates... use only one GPU and it will complete "uneventfully".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so.. in looking thru your bios settings, I'd do the following to work out a stable base (say at 4500 or 4625 core, 4000 cache - then dial things up from a strong base:
> First - save your current settings to a bios slot.
> ... need to see all the pages (dram, internal power.. etc. also)
> 
> set bclk @ 125. (why 125.7?)
> multicore - disabled
> min cache ratio - auto
> iPLL - auto (HW-E is very different vs x79 or z87...)
> PCH core - auto
> PCH I/O - auto
> BOTH VCCIOs - auto, or 1.068.. max!
> CPU LLC - 6 or 7 (but 8 is okay)
> CPU VRM freq - AUto
> System Agent - 1.0 - 1.15V max!
> Input voltage 1.9-1.93 (this can go up to 2.0. scroll back a few days and look for a comparison table)
> PCH core and I/O - auto (unless you are having i/o or usb problems)
> Max cpu core temp at 85
> disable cpu spreadspectrum
> make sure VRM fault is set to disabled
> and vrm efficviency is set to High performance.
> 
> post back with how you do.


Hi JPM, you mention multicore set to disabled. I have it set to enabled currently. What is the function of this setting and what is the benefit of it being disabled when overclocking?

Thanks.


----------



## 8051

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> System Agent - 1.0 - 1.15V max!


Why this limitation on VCCSA? Is this per Intel specs?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jon6113*
> 
> Hi JPM, you mention multicore set to disabled. I have it set to enabled currently. What is the function of this setting and what is the benefit of it being disabled when overclocking?
> 
> Thanks.


Asus core optimization... vary core freq by overall load ?. let's start with "synch all cores"








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8051*
> 
> Why this limitation on VCCSA? Is this per Intel specs?


it's not a limitation. just shouldn't need more than as stated. I run 0.906 for all 125 strap clocks with ram at 3333, but this will be cpu dependent. always best to test a range and tune in on an optimum. this is one where more is not always better. (this is OCN, intel specs are nowhere relevant







)


----------



## 8051

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> it's not a limitation. just shouldn't need more than as stated. I run 0.906 for all 125 strap clocks with ram at 3333, but this will be cpu dependent. always best to test a range and tune in on an optimum. this is one where more is not always better. (this is OCN, intel specs are nowhere relevant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


My testing has me pretty much stuck right around 0.5V VCCSA, maybe
because I'm running the BCLK out of spec (130 MHz for 125 strap/1.24 divider, 105 MHz
for 100 strap)?

While I now understand why I can't go high on my uncore/cache/IMC, I don't understand
why I have to run such high VCCin and Vcore (1.980V VCCin, near maxed LLC, 1.33V Vcore)
all for 4.51 GHz. At least I haven't gone over 85 degrees C yet (I'm using a mix of orthos blends and
gromac's cores to test my o'clocks).

Thanks for all the help. I think I might even be slowly zeroing in on a stable 130 MHz BCLK
o'clock.


----------



## Jpmboy

false
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8051*
> 
> My testing has me pretty much stuck right around 0.5V VCCSA, maybe
> because I'm running the BCLK out of spec (130 MHz for 125 strap/1.24 divider, 105 MHz
> for 100 strap)?
> 
> While I now understand why I can't go high on my uncore/cache/IMC, I don't understand
> why I have to run such high VCCin and Vcore (1.980V VCCin, near maxed LLC, 1.33V Vcore)
> all for 4.51 GHz. At least I haven't gone over 85 degrees C yet (I'm using a mix of orthos blends and
> gromac's cores to test my o'clocks).
> 
> Thanks for all the help. I think I might even be slowly zeroing in on a stable 130 MHz BCLK
> o'clock.


you are running 0.5V offset on VSA?? REally? or 0.5V vsa fixed?









idk - maybe 5820s are completely different beasts/


----------



## 8051

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> false
> you are running 0.5V offset on VSA?? REally? or 0.5V vsa fixed?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idk - maybe 5820s are completely different beasts/


In the Asrock x99 Extreme4 I have the System Agent Voltage Offset set to 0.485V.
This is at a BCLK of 130 MHz, memory @ 2860 MHz. The CPU/cache-uncore-IMC
is at 3508/3508. I'll try backing it off to ~0.3V.

I've noticed there appear to be holes in the System Agent Voltage Offset where
it'll be more stable in certain voltage ranges and unbootable outside of those
ranges.


----------



## lmarklar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Hey *x99* guys.. I'm trying to get a handle on what type of input voltage folks are using on their Haswell-E chips for various vcore levels... it's not a matter of lower-is-better or anything. If there's sufficient data I'll modify the table up front to reflect any trends:
> 
> Please post up with:
> 
> *Motherboard/CPU --- CPU MHz/Cache MHz -- vcore/vcache(or uncore) -- Vinput (or Ring.. etc)*
> 
> should be at least stable to XTU benchmark, or ideally 10 Laps with IBT v2.54
> 
> R5E/5960X -- 4500/4250 -- 1.25/1.25 --- 1.92V (llc set for 65mV droop of Vin)


Here's my contribution!

X99-Pro/5820k -- 4400/4000 -- 1.25/1.25 --- VCCIN Auto(1.904 min and 1.93 max according to HW), LLC auto

Ran 30 minutes of Realbench Stress test 2.41-Pass. Ran 60 minutes of benchmarking looped-Pass. Played games for about 4 hours. Will work on lowering voltage more tomorrow.


X99-Pro/5820k -- 4500/4200 -- 1.31/1.28 -- 1.96 VCCIN, LLC Auto

Ran 30 minutes of Realbench Stress test 2.41-Pass, BSOD 124 around 45 minutes into benchmark.
Seems like 4.4 is my chips sweet spot.
I can stress test 4.5 and pass at as low as 1.28, but get random failures during normal usage, bumping to 1.31 didn't change that and temps were creeping close to 80c so I backed it off, normal usage was around 63c.
4.4 max temp is 70c, normal usage sticks around 48c and the 1.25 was just a random guess to see if it would run, I haven't tuned it in yet.


----------



## Silent Scone

The GSkill kit needs 1.48v just to pass memory training at 3333.


----------



## P5ych01982

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I think you are better off with realbench + a few other tests as described above. There's a nearly religious debate regarding p95 and HW-E. But in short, it's not going to tell you much of anything beyond how good your cooling is. What is more likely to trip up the processor logic is rapid and sequential loads to the processor architecture (and MB subsystems) that are different in nature. the handbrake portion of realbench is a good real-world/work load. shoot for more than 1h and as many as you care to do. One thing... if you are running more than one nvidia card, it may hang when the test terminates... use only one GPU and it will complete "uneventfully".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so.. in looking thru your bios settings, I'd do the following to work out a stable base (say at 4500 or 4625 core, 4000 cache - then dial things up from a strong base:
> First - save your current settings to a bios slot.
> ... need to see all the pages (dram, internal power.. etc. also)
> 
> set bclk @ 125. (why 125.7?)
> multicore - disabled
> min cache ratio - auto
> iPLL - auto (HW-E is very different vs x79 or z87...)
> PCH core - auto
> PCH I/O - auto
> BOTH VCCIOs - auto, or 1.068.. max!
> CPU LLC - 6 or 7 (but 8 is okay)
> CPU VRM freq - AUto
> System Agent - 1.0 - 1.15V max!
> Input voltage 1.9-1.93 (this can go up to 2.0. scroll back a few days and look for a comparison table)
> PCH core and I/O - auto (unless you are having i/o or usb problems)
> Max cpu core temp at 85
> disable cpu spreadspectrum
> make sure VRM fault is set to disabled
> and vrm efficviency is set to High performance.
> 
> post back with how you do.


i set the bclk to 125,7 to reach 4,65 @ ratio 37, only for testing less than 4,7ghz
think i need this strap for mem above 2600mhz, maybe i should use 100 ??

here are my bios pics again  but...they are not in a row...sorry^^


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




















special thanks to you Jpmboy, plz let me know if i forgot one picture,
i will post back later.

greets


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lmarklar*
> 
> Here's my contribution!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> X99-Pro/5820k -- 4400/4000 -- 1.25/1.25 --- VCCIN Auto(1.904 min and 1.93 max according to HW), LLC auto
> 
> Ran 30 minutes of Realbench Stress test 2.41-Pass. Ran 60 minutes of benchmarking looped-Pass. Played games for about 4 hours. Will work on lowering voltage more tomorrow.
> 
> 
> X99-Pro/5820k -- 4500/4200 -- 1.31/1.28 -- 1.96 VCCIN, LLC Auto
> 
> Ran 30 minutes of Realbench Stress test 2.41-Pass, BSOD 124 around 45 minutes into benchmark.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems like 4.4 is my chips sweet spot.
> I can stress test 4.5 and pass at as low as 1.28, but get random failures during normal usage, bumping to 1.31 didn't change that and temps were creeping close to 80c so I backed it off, normal usage was around 63c.
> 4.4 max temp is 70c, normal usage sticks around 48c and the 1.25 was just a random guess to see if it would run, I haven't tuned it in yet.


Thanks!











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> The GSkill kit needs 1.48v just to pass memory training at 3333.


----------



## Silent Scone

Yep, bad times! Tried numerous things but the only thing that has an impact is ragging them with voltage. lol

However, got many other toys to play with this week, so







.

Bought a curved display last night as well...been really wanting to try one out for some time (even if I do end up DSR'ing it)


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *P5ych01982*
> 
> i set the bclk to 125,7 to reach 4,65 @ ratio 37, only for testing less than 4,7ghz
> think i need this strap for mem above 2600mhz, maybe i should use 100 ??
> 
> here are my bios pics again  but...they are not in a row...sorry^^
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> special thanks to you Jpmboy, plz let me know if i forgot one picture,
> i will post back later.
> 
> greets


yes - post back after making the changes then we can try for 47 on strap 100.
please fill out rigbuilder and add your rig to your sig (instructions in my sig block.)


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Yep, bad times! Tried numerous things but the only thing that has an impact is ragging them with voltage. lol
> However, got many other toys to play with this week, so
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Bought a curved display last night as well...been really wanting to try one out for some time (even if I do end up DSR'ing it)


you're gonna love the TX !!
which curved display?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> you're gonna love the TX !!
> which curved display?


Yeah, can't wait! Hope the blocks get here tomorrow, that will be my weekend gone









This one :

http://www1.euro.dell.com/uk/en/home/Peripherals/dell-u3415w-monitor/pd.aspx?refid=dell-u3415w-monitor&cs=ukdhs1&s=dhs

Really wanted to try one as people seem to bang on about the immersion, but I'm already half expecting to return it in truth, if the input lag is too much. Looks like a great panel though.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Yeah, can't wait! Hope the blocks get here tomorrow, that will be my weekend gone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one :
> 
> http://www1.euro.dell.com/uk/en/home/Peripherals/dell-u3415w-monitor/pd.aspx?refid=dell-u3415w-monitor&cs=ukdhs1&s=dhs
> 
> Really wanted to try one as people seem to bang on about the immersion, but I'm already half expecting to return it in truth, if the input lag is too much. Looks like a great panel though.


looks very cool. 3440x1440 is all the rage these days it seems. I'm watching for a 60Hz 4K in teh 40 inch range... and Philips has a very nice one...


----------



## Silent Scone

lol I looked at that and saw you had your eye on it







. Just a tad to big for me I think


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> lol I looked at that and saw you had your eye on it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Just a tad to big for me I think


ugh - i think that if i brought one more panel in here my wife would call the white suits in the white bus with that jacket that zips in the back.









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## P5ych01982

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yes - post back after making the changes then we can try for 47 on strap 100.
> please fill out rigbuilder and add your rig to your sig (instructions in my sig block.)


OK...so i have optimized these settings as you told me.
meanwhile i also have testet 4625 core, 4000 cache with 125 strap. Voltages and iPLL optimized like you said. 2h realbench passed and 1h XTU passed.
Now i try strap 100 and ratio 47...4000 cache 3000 mem


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *P5ych01982*
> 
> OK...so i have optimized these settings as you told me.
> meanwhile i also have testet *4625 core, 4000 cache with 125 strap. Voltages and iPLL optimized like you said. 2h realbench passed and 1h XTU passed.*
> Now i try strap 100 and ratio 47...4000 cache 3000 mem
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That's great!! from your bios shots - ram at 3000 on strap 100 can be challenging. Change to 2666 or 3200. for 3200 try 16-18-18-44-1T -all others on auto. voltage may need to go up, but there's only one way to know.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> ugh - i think that if i brought one more panel in here my wife would call the white suits in the white bus with that jacket that zips in the back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


LOL. Can't have too many screens.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> ugh - i think that if i brought one more panel in here my wife would call the white suits in the white bus with that jacket that zips in the back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Can I come over







Its, So , Pretty

TCO


----------



## krel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> ugh - i think that if i brought one more panel in here my wife would call the white suits in the white bus with that jacket that zips in the back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


You know, that ceiling is just begging for panels. You could show pictures of the sky, and never go outside, ever.

Who am I kidding... you don't go outside now, do you?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krel*
> 
> You know, that ceiling is just begging for panels. You could show pictures of the sky, and never go outside, ever.
> 
> Who am I kidding... you don't go outside now, do you?


sometimes you just have to.









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






no matter what.


----------



## P5ych01982

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> That's great!! from your bios shots - ram at 3000 on strap 100 can be challenging. Change to 2666 or 3200. for 3200 try 16-18-18-44-1T -all others on auto. voltage may need to go up, but there's only one way to know.


OK, first step i try 2666 realbench full custom run...after that i will try 3200 on mem.

Thanks Jpmboy, i will post back








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> sometimes you just have to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no matter what.


damned cold over there


----------



## krel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> sometimes you just have to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no matter what.


I can relate - I was out in this crap yesterday and I kid you not... *all the ice in my drink melted.* It was horrible.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Silicon Lottery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devilhead*
> 
> here is the test from last year of my 3000mhz kit at 3200mhz 14-15-15-35-1T-1.43v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Just curious devilhead, what's your stock VID and VCCSA?


----------



## Jpmboy

Yep - been a rough winter in the north east. almost time to unwrap a few other toys.


----------



## devilhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silicon Lottery*
> 
> Just curious devilhead, what's your stock VID and VCCSA?


----------



## 8051

Is memtest just a complete waste of time as far as determining if
memory settings are reliable?

I've been wasting tens of hours testing my memory settings with
memtest only to discover that once I'm in windows 7 it's meaningless
because orthos blend tests cause BSOD's.

So how does one go about testing memory settings outside of windows 7?


----------



## Silent Scone

86+ or HCI?


----------



## 8051

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> 86+ or HCI?


I've been using memtest86 4.3.7, I'm not sure if it's the + version.


----------



## Kimir

MemTest86 is good to find if you've got a dead stick, otherwise, use HCI memtest in windows, 1 instance per thread, divide at least 75% of the max memory into each instance.
Example for 16GB, it's 12288MB
for 8 cores/16 threads : 16 instances with 768.
for 6 core/12 threads : 12 instance with 1024.
If you got the pro version, you can run a batch file like this (this one for 8 cores)


Spoiler: Spoiler



Code:



Code:


start memTestPro.exe /t768
start memTestPro.exe /t768
start memTestPro.exe /t768
start memTestPro.exe /t768
start memTestPro.exe /t768
start memTestPro.exe /t768
start memTestPro.exe /t768
start memTestPro.exe /t768
start memTestPro.exe /t768
start memTestPro.exe /t768
start memTestPro.exe /t768
start memTestPro.exe /t768
start memTestPro.exe /t768
start memTestPro.exe /t768
start memTestPro.exe /t768
start memTestPro.exe /t768




All credit to Praz and JPM.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> MemTest86 is good to find if you've got a dead stick, otherwise, use HCI memtest in windows, 1 instance per thread, divide at least 75% of the max memory into each instance.
> Example for 16GB, it's 12288MB
> for 8 cores/16 threads : 16 instances with 768.
> for 6 core/12 threads : 12 instance with 1024.
> If you got the pro version, you can run a batch file like this (this one for 8 cores)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> start memTestPro.exe /t768
> start memTestPro.exe /t768
> start memTestPro.exe /t768
> start memTestPro.exe /t768
> start memTestPro.exe /t768
> start memTestPro.exe /t768
> start memTestPro.exe /t768
> start memTestPro.exe /t768
> start memTestPro.exe /t768
> start memTestPro.exe /t768
> start memTestPro.exe /t768
> start memTestPro.exe /t768
> start memTestPro.exe /t768
> start memTestPro.exe /t768
> start memTestPro.exe /t768
> start memTestPro.exe /t768
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All credit to Praz and JPM.


nah blame Praz!


----------



## Jaydev16

Asking again; hopefully no one will mind and someone will know; but is the i3 4150 4 cores? Will it be able to handle 4 core requiring games? Thanks!


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jaydev16*
> 
> Asking again; hopefully no one will mind and someone will know; but is the i3 4150 4 cores? Will it be able to handle 4 core requiring games? Thanks!


Dont know about games but it is a 2core 4 thread CPU
http://ark.intel.com/products/77486/Intel-Core-i3-4150-Processor-3M-Cache-3_50-GHz

Btw there is threads for Haswell CPU's or make one to get a better response, This thread is dedicated to Haswell-E I.E 5820K, 5930K and 5960X CPU's.









Unless you want to talk about these CPU's compared to standard Haswell..


----------



## Jaydev16

Like the FX 4300?


----------



## Silent Scone

Dual cores have been left in the dark with games for awhile now. Titanfall requires the installation of 40gb of uncompressed audio as dualcore CPUs aren't able to do it on the fly lol.

Don't sell your system short, there are plenty of reasonable quad core offerings. I'm using a Core 2 Duo at work still for basic functionality and light DB work and I have to tell you, in the most professional way I can - it's a crock of sh...


----------



## Jaydev16

I'm not selling mine; but a friend is building his; and he wants to game and he asked if the i3 4150 can pass as a 4 core like the FX4300 and run multithread games.


----------



## 8051

Thanks I'll try that (HCI memtest in windows).


----------



## lmarklar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jaydev16*
> 
> I'm not selling mine; but a friend is building his; and he wants to game and he asked if the i3 4150 can pass as a 4 core like the FX4300 and run multithread games.


If the game is written to accept Hyperthreading.

I wouldn't honestly. Just go with a true 4 core, you can find good 4 cores for not much more than that crappy i3. (or better yet... since you're in the Haswell-E thread go with 6 or 12







)


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lmarklar*
> 
> If the game is written to accept Hyperthreading.
> 
> I wouldn't honestly. Just go with a true 4 core, you can find good 4 cores for not much more than that crappy i3. (or better yet... *since you're in the Haswell-E thread go with 6 or 12*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


this


----------



## Ganf

More threads the better. DX12 and Vulkan are shaping up to be hyperthreading enabling monsters. Games are about to move out of the dark ages in the next year or two.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Dont know about games but it is a 2core 4 thread CPU
> http://ark.intel.com/products/77486/Intel-Core-i3-4150-Processor-3M-Cache-3_50-GHz
> 
> Btw there is threads for Haswell CPU's or make one to get a better response, This thread is dedicated to Haswell-E I.E 5820K, 5930K and 5960X CPU's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unless you want to talk about these CPU's compared to standard Haswell..


I have the old version in my dads cpu that I built. I3- 4130 Dual core with hyperthreading and have been very pleased.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ganf*
> 
> More threads the better. DX12 and Vulkan are shaping up to be hyperthreading enabling monsters. *Games are about to move out of the dark ages in the next year or two*.












I did a test loop and installed win so far on my 5930k (Stock clocks) and it is night and day compared to my Overclocked 4770k at 4.5Ghz.









I can't wait to see this processor perform while gaming. They Truly are some monsters.


----------



## Ganf

My game of choice right now kept my 2500k at 4.5ghz at a steady 60-70% load. The load on my 5930k is about 15%. I love it.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ganf*
> 
> My game of choice right now kept my 2500k at 4.5ghz at a steady 60-70% load. The load on my 5930k is about 15%. I love it.










That much of a Difference eh?

TCO


----------



## lilchronic

Stock 5820k and GTX 680


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Stock 5820k and GTX 680
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


what does that mean? or Do while testing? apparently no dx12 on my rig...



edit: drivers??


----------



## Silent Scone

Is there much information/experienced with USB xHCI handshake at post / boot? I very occasionally get a hang on the windows loader once in a blue moon still, which I pinned on instability at first but it seems to hang on ad or 61, either for a few seconds and then kick in and boot, or not at all. I've disabled Smart Auto mode to see if that helps.

[EDIT] Ok scrap that it's now happening a lot lol. Only thing that's changed is I'm now using the DELL u3415w. Haven't plugged the hub in yet, though. Seems to be hanging on various codes, fd this time. All at windows loader


----------



## Silent Scone

Come to think of it I'm wondering if it has anything to do with the gargantuan USB 2.0 extension cables I'm running for my K90 keyboard and mouse. Changing the xHCI settings seems to have aggravated whatever ever it is more lol. I don't really have any legacy devices plugged in as such. Will have to rearrange and see what works.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> what does that mean? or Do while testing? apparently no dx12 on my rig...
> 
> 
> 
> edit: drivers??


You just need windows 10 to try it. Do you have a exta ssd you could install it on?
http://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/insider/forum/insider_wintp-insider_install/instructions-create-a-bootable-iso-file-using-esd/d2768b51-221a-436e-af4e-d3b9118a8864

Once you install windows 10 it will install drivers for you in windows update

im on 349.90


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> You just need windows 10 to try it. Do you have a exta ssd you could install it on?
> http://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/insider/forum/insider_wintp-insider_install/instructions-create-a-bootable-iso-file-using-esd/d2768b51-221a-436e-af4e-d3b9118a8864


I have W10 the iso and had loaded it awhile ago (Kimir got me interested). - need to physically pull out the M.2 SSD since it can't be disabled. I have W7Pro sitting dormant too.

The new driver MS has been (repeatedly) trying to push down to the rig would fix it. ?

edit: can you run "dxdiag" on it and paste it up?


----------



## lmarklar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That much of a Difference eh?
> 
> TCO


I was running an old i7-940 at 3.6G up until a month ago, hadn't found anything that could stop it yet.... . . . . . . . . . Then I met Star Citizen.... 100% load from the moment I clicked launch, granted I was still getting 50-60fps in the hanger and 35-40 in MP, but the 100% load bothered me. With the new 5820k, around 40% load







around the same frame rate in the hanger, but getting closer to 75 in MP now


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Come to think of it I'm wondering if it has anything to do with the gargantuan USB 2.0 extension cables I'm running for my K90 keyboard and mouse. Changing the xHCI settings seems to have aggravated whatever ever it is more lol. I don't really have any legacy devices plugged in as such. Will have to rearrange and see what works.


Just FYI, setting USB Boot to Fully Initialised seems to have solved it.


----------



## Blameless

I'm using all ten SATA ports an M.2 (2x 2.0, off the PCH) slot and several USB 3.0 devices. I needed to increase my PCH voltage slightly (from 1.05 to 1.075) and disable fast boot to resolve some transient cold boot issues I was having.

Also, anything other than SmartAUTO on my board causes my USB 3.0 ports to not work with USB 2.0 devices, seemingly regardless of passthrough settings.


----------



## hotrod717

Can someone tell me the average stock voltage on 5820k. What is considered good? just installing my x99 and wondering how comparable this will be to 4790k in terms of voltage and clock. Obviously ddr4 is a different animal.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> Can someone tell me the average stock voltage on 5820k. What is considered good? just installing my x99 and wondering how comparable this will be to 4790k in terms of voltage and clock. Obviously ddr4 is a different animal.


My stock VID 0.97v under load i get 1.05v

4790K the average oc was around 4.6Ghz - 4.8Ghz
4770k's the average oc is 4.4Ghz - 4.6Ghz

Haswell E is like the original haswell (4770k) some barley did 4.4 and some do 4.8Ghz


----------



## l3p

Changed my 5930K for a 5960X today.
Just rebooted, didn't change anything.
Pretty happy already, it's even cooler then my 5930K
Can't wait to see how high it will go











Higher res image


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> My stock VID 0.97v under load i get 1.05v
> 
> 4790K the average oc was around 4.6Ghz - 4.8Ghz
> 4770k's the average oc is 4.4Ghz - 4.6Ghz
> 
> Haswell E is like the original haswell (4770k) some barley did 4.4 and some do 4.8Ghz


My stock volts under load was 1.026v.
So far just clocking core. Seems decent. Need to refamiliarize myself with this Giga bios.
45 @ 1.155v. Stock Vrin 1.8v. Can only hope the uncore is decent as well.


From what I've seen the 5820k's are doing fairly well on oc and voltages. This particular chip was newest available batch in store. L501B581. Didnt have any Costa chips, only Malaysia


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> My stock volts under load was 1.026v.
> So far just clocking core. Seems decent. Need to refamiliarize myself with this Giga bios.
> 45 @ 1.155v. Stock Vrin 1.8v. Can only hope the uncore is decent as well.
> 
> 
> From what I've seen the 5820k's are doing fairly well on oc and voltages. This particular chip was newest available batch in store. L501B581. Didnt have any Costa chips, only Malaysia


Wow thats an impressive chip









...Thats a really nice chip i think you could do 4.7-4.8Ghz with 1.3vcore and 1.9vccin


----------



## SynchronicBoost

Any of you guys using IBT? I'm curious what Gigaflops you guys are posting


----------



## Nizzen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> Can someone tell me the average stock voltage on 5820k. What is considered good? just installing my x99 and wondering how comparable this will be to 4790k in terms of voltage and clock. Obviously ddr4 is a different animal.


What is stock?









Can it do 5ghz or not under 1.35v, that is the question









This is not _stockclock.net_


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SynchronicBoost*
> 
> Any of you guys using IBT? I'm curious what Gigaflops you guys are posting


~351 @ 4.1GHz with six threads and ~300 with twelve.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> Can someone tell me the average stock voltage on 5820k. What is considered good? just installing my x99 and wondering how comparable this will be to 4790k in terms of voltage and clock. Obviously ddr4 is a different animal.


My first 5820k stock vcroe under loading 1.001v only 3400mhz can do 4ghz 1.08v and 4500mhz 1.29v

the 4790k i sell have 1.24v for 4.4ghz stock

waiting for my new 5820k


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> My stock volts under load was 1.026v.
> So far just clocking core. Seems decent. Need to refamiliarize myself with this Giga bios.
> 45 @ 1.155v. Stock Vrin 1.8v. Can only hope the uncore is decent as well.
> 
> 
> From what I've seen the 5820k's are doing fairly well on oc and voltages. This particular chip was newest available batch in store. L501B581. Didnt have any Costa chips, only Malaysia


Nice, make sure you update us with what you end up with daily, seems like a golden chip


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nizzen*
> 
> What is stock?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can it do 5ghz or not under 1.35v, that is the question
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is not _stockclock.net_


Lolz. If you only knew. Maybe I should use my hwbot avatar here too.
To make any comparison you need a baseline, regardless of intention or end result.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Nice, make sure you update us with what you end up with daily, seems like a golden chip


Sure will.
I do have better cooling than most and probably see some effects of that. ( idle at 5-10*)

48 @ 1.325v


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Wow thats an impressive chip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...Thats a really nice chip i think you could do 4.7-4.8Ghz with 1.3vcore and 1.9vccin


p95 stable?







(kidding







)


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> p95 stable?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (kidding
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


i didn't know P95 gave points!


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> i didn't know P95 gave points!


http://www.mersenne.org/report_top_teams/


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> I do have better cooling than most and probably see some effects of that. ( idle at 5-10*)


Hello

More than _some_ effect. Probably should list temps/cooling when posting your results.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> i didn't know P95 gave points!


in addition to blameless' point. I did wonder why the bot never included the p95 benchmark score


----------



## rt123

Well XTU runs Prime95 in the background as a stress test, although that's not how its scored.


----------



## hotrod717

Had to bump voltage to 1.335v for 4.8 XTU stable. This is a little low with uncore at stock.

And you can see at this voltage I'm idling in mid 20's.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> Had to bump voltage to 1.335v for 4.8 XTU stable. This is a little low with uncore at stock.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you can see at this voltage I'm idling in mid 20's.


*repost as a friendly reminder:*

Hey x99 guys.. I'm trying to get a handle on what type of input voltage folks are using on their Haswell-E chips for various vcore levels... it's not a matter of lower-is-better or anything. If there's sufficient data I'll modify the table up front to reflect any trends:

Please post up with:

Motherboard/CPU --- CPU MHz/Cache MHz -- vcore/vcache(or uncore) -- Vinput (or Ring.. etc)

should be at least stable to XTU benchmark, or ideally 10 Laps with IBT v2.54


----------



## hotrod717

Gigabyte X99 Champion - 5820 4.8 @ 1.335( no oc on cache) Input is 1.98. This is bound to change.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> Lolz. If you only knew. Maybe I should use my hwbot avatar here too.
> To make any comparison you need a baseline, regardless of intention or end result.
> Sure will.
> I do have better cooling than most and probably see some effects of that. ( idle at 5-10*)
> 
> 48 @ 1.325v


Ah, lol. That would explain it. Makes a difference of on decent ambient, let alone chilled!


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Ah, lol. That would explain it. Makes a difference of on decent ambient, let alone chilled!


49 @ 1.4v 52* max


----------



## SynchronicBoost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SynchronicBoost*
> 
> Any of you guys using IBT? I'm curious what Gigaflops you guys are posting
> 
> 
> 
> ~351 @ 4.1GHz with six threads and ~300 with twelve.
Click to expand...

Wow, that is an insane number, what proc is that? Are you using some version of IBT that is using AVX 2.0?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SynchronicBoost*
> 
> Wow, that is an insane number, what proc is that? Are you using some version of IBT that is using AVX 2.0?


it's influenced by ram committed too.

here's 44/42/2666c12


----------



## lmarklar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> My stock volts under load was 1.026v.
> So far just clocking core. Seems decent. Need to refamiliarize myself with this Giga bios.
> 45 @ 1.155v. Stock Vrin 1.8v. Can only hope the uncore is decent as well.
> 
> 
> From what I've seen the 5820k's are doing fairly well on oc and voltages. This particular chip was newest available batch in store. L501B581. Didnt have any Costa chips, only Malaysia












Oh my.

Edit: Just WHAT is your cooling setup? I'm in the process of rebuilding my freshly rebuilt computer in the ever expensive search of lower temps..... I'm going to stay above dew point but below ambient, at least that's the goal. I want to avoid condensation / frost issues but eek out that little bit extra for performance....


----------



## sblantipodi

I discovered that Memtest PRO in my case is not really good.
I can pass the test at 1000% but games crashes after few hours, I reduced the RAM latency and now all is OK.

I expected more from memtest.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> 49 @ 1.4v 52* max


Nice









What cooling? Or is it just quite cold there lol.

My loop is pretty huge including an external 1080, here's mine at 1.2v core and 1.255v uncore / 1.92v VCCIN / CAS 16 3200. Extreme Tuner reports max at 62c

Internal ambient is currently 20c with a 1c delta


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What cooling? Or is it just quite cold there lol.
> 
> My loop is pretty huge including an external 1080, here's mine at 1.2v core and 1.255v uncore / 1.92v VCCIN / CAS 16 3200. Extreme Tuner reports max at 62c
> 
> Internal ambient is currently 20c with a 1c delta
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


3200 holding up nice! it's a very strong memory freq for this platform. I've now had this thing cruising at 4500/4250/3333 with 1.85V in, 1.25/1.25/1.380 for weeks. Although I've not yet become a fixed voltage convert.


----------



## Ganf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What cooling? Or is it just quite cold there lol.
> 
> My loop is pretty huge including an external 1080, here's mine at 1.2v core and 1.255v uncore / 1.92v VCCIN / CAS 16 3200. Extreme Tuner reports max at 62c
> 
> Internal ambient is currently 20c with a 1c delta


You're making me think my 62-65c isn't all that bad.

High ambients, 360mm slim rad, 1.3vcore 1.175 uncore 1.9v VCCin

Oh well....

Peltier already shipped, gotta do something with it.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 3200 holding up nice! it's a very strong memory freq for this platform. I've now had this thing cruising at 4500/4250/3333 with 1.85V in, 1.25/1.25/1.380 for weeks. Although I've not yet become a fixed voltage convert.


Yeah it's solid at CAS 16 1T. Colour me lazy but I grew tired of chasing CAS as it wouldn't pass consistently at 15 without more than 1.4v so I've settled at 1.36v. What's at fixed on yours, cache? Or nothing yet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ganf*
> 
> You're making me think my 62-65c isn't all that bad.
> 
> High ambients, 360mm slim rad, 1.3vcore 1.175 uncore 1.9v VCCin
> 
> Oh well....
> 
> Peltier already shipped, gotta do something with it.:wheee


Why would you think 65c is bad? These things pack out some heat.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Yeah it's solid at CAS 16 1T. Colour me lazy but I grew tired of chasing CAS as it wouldn't pass consistently at 15 without more than 1.4v so I've settled at 1.36v. What's at fixed on yours, cache? Or nothing yet
> Why would you think 65c is bad? These things pack out some heat.


eh - cause of 125 strap.. both. too lazy to switch to offset - guess I should ?

he's on a 6-core.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> eh - cause of 125 strap.. both. too lazy to switch to offset - guess I should ?


lol I don't know, your cache might prefer fixed with your memory at 3333. Maybe put core on offset though. I'm surprised your OCD hasn't taken over yet









[EDIT] I've still not gotten around to attempting to lower my VCCIN. Had a hiccup that I wasn't sure was related and haven't tried since, not by much, no real point - but have lowered to a set 1.9v LCC6 which nets a reported 1.888 idle and 1.850 under load.


----------



## SynchronicBoost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SynchronicBoost*
> 
> Wow, that is an insane number, what proc is that? Are you using some version of IBT that is using AVX 2.0?
> 
> 
> 
> it's influenced by ram committed too.
Click to expand...

What is ram committed, a setting? Is this covered somewhere upthread?


----------



## Ganf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SynchronicBoost*
> 
> What is ram committed, a setting? Is this covered somewhere upthread?


"Stress level" setting. Note that the screenshot he provided is set at 1gig of ram.


----------



## lilchronic

Here is a nice read on overclocking with gigabyte boards









http://www.tweaktown.com/guides/6755/intel-core-i7-5960x-extreme-edition-s-spec-qfra-cpu-overclocking-guide/index.html


----------



## Silent Scone

Decided as I'm on nurse duty in the house at the moment I'd test the lowering of the mighty VCCIN with an initial two hours of Real Bench. Would rather be playing with my Oculus but there we go lol


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lmarklar*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my.
> 
> Edit: Just WHAT is your cooling setup? I'm in the process of rebuilding my freshly rebuilt computer in the ever expensive search of lower temps..... I'm going to stay above dew point but below ambient, at least that's the goal. I want to avoid condensation / frost issues but eek out that little bit extra for performance....


I have a 10,000btu a/c ducted directly into my case, MM extended ufo. The cold air is blowing across 2- RX 360''s with 6 delta wfb1212eh fans helping distribute airflow. I run a dedicated D5 for each of 2 loops, cpu and gpu.
When I moved from apartment with 2 a/c's into home with central air, I found a very good use for the dormant a/c units!
Probably about same cooling JPMboy gets from his chiller. Although all my components benefit from cold air, not just waterblocks for cpu and gpu.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Here is a nice read on overclocking with gigabyte boards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.tweaktown.com/guides/6755/intel-core-i7-5960x-extreme-edition-s-spec-qfra-cpu-overclocking-guide/index.html


Thanks bro!


----------



## Silent Scone

Well that's a start on the VCCIN hunt.



2 hours RB at 1.9v LLC6 (1.86v load). Even halted successfully on the TITAN X

Will leave it at that and soak it, don't really think there's much point in lowering it any further.


----------



## lilchronic

Why not try it the other way around bump vccin higher and see how low you can get your vcore stable..


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Well that's a start on the VCCIN hunt.
> 
> 
> 
> 2 hours RB at 1.9v LLC6 (1.86v load). Even halted successfully on the TITAN X
> 
> Will leave it at that and soak it, don't really think there's much point in lowering it any further.


Did you change the tRFC value ?Because mine is 390


----------



## hotrod717

5820k [email protected] 1.335 - 42 @ 1.25v Chilled Water

Rep To lilchronic and tatmkiv for the info with mobo and cache.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Why not try it the other way around bump vccin higher and see how low you can get your vcore stable..


lol already tried that in the beginning. Lowest this sample will do 4.4 on is 1.185v with 1.95v but I'm not sure that's unconditional, especially since I've raised cache to 4.0. Plus, at this late stage I don't care


----------



## SynchronicBoost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ganf*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SynchronicBoost*
> 
> What is ram committed, a setting? Is this covered somewhere upthread?
> 
> 
> 
> "Stress level" setting. Note that the screenshot he provided is set at 1gig of ram.
Click to expand...

Oh right, duh, been a while w/ IBT


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Well that's a start on the VCCIN hunt.
> 
> 
> 
> 2 hours RB at 1.9v LLC6 (1.86v load). Even halted successfully on the TITAN X
> 
> Will leave it at that and soak it, don't really think there's much point in lowering it any further.


nice! Wait - you running RB with more than one GPU??
one thing i did notice.. ran RB for an hour with one setting (1.84V) and all was good. Wouldn't pass XTU bench under 1.87V IDK. Fickle little machines.


----------



## Silent Scone

The bench or the stress test? It passes the XTU bench fine but haven't had time to run the stress test, maybe I'll dose it up with an hour of XTU tomorrow. Or I could just keep using it







. Seems fine so far.

Just the one GPU in at the mo


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> The bench or the stress test? It passes the XTU bench fine but haven't had time to run the stress test, maybe I'll dose it up with an hour of XTU tomorrow. Or I could just keep using it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Seems fine so far.
> 
> Just the one GPU in at the mo


ywah - was asking about realbench. I can't get it to terminate without hanging with more than one card running.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> realbench. I can't get it to terminate without hanging with more than one card running.


Ditto. 980s


----------



## Praz

Hello

If using nVidia cards while running RealBench I ignore both the hanging at termination and the Luxmark-x64 stopped working error. I've seen both these errors even at stock settings.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> If using nVidia cards while running RealBench I ignore both the hanging at termination and the Luxmark-x64 stopped working error. I've seen both these errors even at stock settings.


So that makes three of us with the exact same errors. How many does it take for Asus and Nvidia to figure out why and get a fix going?


----------



## Praz

Hello

I would say it is on nVidia and the way the driver is accessing system memory on X99. I don't get either error when using AMD cards.


----------



## alawadhi3000

i7 5820K
Core:- 4.7GHz @ 1.29V (under load) 1.904V VCCIN (under load).
Cache:- 4GHz @ 1.09V (didn't try to push for more or lower voltage).
RAM:- 2600MHz @ CL12.0-12-12-30 1.35V RAM 1.1V VCCSA (didn't try to push for more).

One hour ASUS RealBench stable, I'll test for 8 hours later.


----------



## lmarklar

I run dual 780's on RealBench 2.41, no issues at all, stress test terminates fine after 30 minute runs, bench terminates fine after 10 passes or however long I leave it running on infinite. Not sure what the difference is? Is everyone who is experiencing the hang running the 9xx cards?

Man, I'm so jealous of these chips others are posting up lol. Makes me want to spend the $25 on the intel OC warranty and try try again.

Maybe I'm just OC'ing wrong, not a pro by any means.
4.4 @ 1.25 seems to be as low as I get it stable, to get to 4.5 I was up to 1.31 and still getting 124 BSOD.
Ran up to 1.98 VCCin, currently running VCCin on auto for the 4.4, seems to like 1.93 under load and 1.90 at idle. I've left the LLC alone, would dropping it down to a 7 or 6 help with lowering Vcore?

I did manage to get my ram to [email protected], pretty good for me, can't even POST at any higher freq's so I started dropping the timing, but man that is a time consuming process! Drop one, test for an hour or two, drop one, test for an hour or two.... This current setting passed 600% mem test, might just leave it alone for a bit.

Edit: Yup, just confirmed that no matter what settings I play with(_at least that my uneducated self *thinks* could help_).
My system won't do 4.5 @ 1.31. It's close.. very very close, I completed a stress test but BSOD around 45 minutes into benchmark, then the computer just froze on the same stress test. I'm pretty sure that it would be stable at 1.315 or 1.32 but I don't think the temp trade offs are worth it until I build my chilled water setup. Those voltages bump me into around 85c stress test range. The 1.25 keeps me right around 72c or so.

I tried power phase on extreme, no real change as far as voltages required, so I put it back to auto.
I put LLC to 7, instant BSOD on stress tests, put it to 8, made it two minutes in before freezing. Back to auto it goes.
Bumped Cache voltage to 1.3, no change.
Bumped VCCin to 1.98, no change except a tich higher temps, back to auto now, it doesn't seem to have much of an effect at these lower clock settings of 4.4 with lower voltages, maybe if I ever go up into the 1.4 Vcore range it might need a bit more of a bump, but so far I've yet to notice it help any at lower voltages.

So as it sits my previous post looks like my stable OC (or M.E.P as Raja would say







)
100blck
4.4 @ 1.25 (1.245 BSOD)
cache 4.0 @ 1.25 - This I might be able to lower, I haven't played with dropping it too much, doesn't seem to have a huge effect on temps anyway and I would worried about affecting my stability.
LLC - Auto
VCCin - Auto (or 1.90 with a LLC of 9 would be the manual setting, I think.....)

Ram is at 2666, 13-14-14-30-1T currently. I think I can tweak the timings down more, I've only worked on it for about 5 hours or so. It's rated at 2800 16-16-16-36 so I think that I can be happy with what I've got. I've got voltage set at 1.38 currently, I haven't dropped that to see where the stability point is either, I just cranked it up to see my timing and freq limits right off.

Any advice on anything I've missed or help with either lowering the voltage or getting 4.5 stable at 1.30 would be appreciated! I guess I really shouldn't be too greedy.... 4.4 @ 1.25 isn't horrible, it's the wall to get to 4.5 that's frustrating, so much voltage for a measly 100mhz....


----------



## Silent Scone

It only happens on Maxwell cards AFAIK, @lmarklar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> ywah - was asking about realbench. I can't get it to terminate without hanging with more than one card running.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Ditto. 980s


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> If using nVidia cards while running RealBench I ignore both the hanging at termination and the Luxmark-x64 stopped working error. I've seen both these errors even at stock settings.


Ah ok, this is the first time in a while I've tried with one card installed so that's probably why it halted with no issue.

Just doing a quick hour run of XTU before work to test lowered VCCIN some more. Pretty confident it's gold now but I've not actually ever used XTU before on X99


----------



## Kimir

Only with maxwell? Na, had the issue with my 780Ti Sli.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Only with maxwell? Na, had the issue with my 780Ti Sli.


Nobody else with a Kepler card has come forward about it yet!









So it's like an SLI issue. It's not all important since we've established it's a driver issue anyway.

No issues there JP







- 1.872 load


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Nobody else with a Kepler card has come forward about it yet!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So it's like an SLI issue. It's not all important since we've established it's a driver issue anyway.
> 
> No issues there JP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - 1.872 load
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


loo-loo lookkin reeeal good!


----------



## jon6113

Current settings:

Core: 4645MHz, Adaptive, 0.10v offset, 1.265v turbo
Cache: 4444Mhz, Manual, 1.41v
Mem: 3232MHz, 16-16-16-39-1T, 1.42v
Other: VCCIN 1.97, LLC 8, VCCSA offset +0.192


----------



## Vayne4800

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Is there much information/experienced with USB xHCI handshake at post / boot? I very occasionally get a hang on the windows loader once in a blue moon still, which I pinned on instability at first but it seems to hang on ad or 61, either for a few seconds and then kick in and boot, or not at all. I've disabled Smart Auto mode to see if that helps.
> 
> [EDIT] Ok scrap that it's now happening a lot lol. Only thing that's changed is I'm now using the DELL u3415w. Haven't plugged the hub in yet, though. Seems to be hanging on various codes, fd this time. All at windows loader


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Come to think of it I'm wondering if it has anything to do with the gargantuan USB 2.0 extension cables I'm running for my K90 keyboard and mouse. Changing the xHCI settings seems to have aggravated whatever ever it is more lol. I don't really have any legacy devices plugged in as such. Will have to rearrange and see what works.


I get the same thing sometimes when I load Windows 7. I still get that USB disconnected issue 1-2 times per week. So was wondering did you solve your issue and how?

P.S. Titan Xs already oO. Nice stuff!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> So that makes three of us with the exact same errors. How many does it take for Asus and Nvidia to figure out why and get a fix going?


Count me in with that party!


----------



## Silent Scone

I think it was an issue with an old HDD enclosure I had attached, either that or the 5.1 Roccat USB Headset. I had a few issues on X79 and Roccat advised at the time it didn't play nice with some Asmedia controllers.

I've since unplugged them for now and set USB boot to fully initialised and it's been fine since.


----------



## 8051

I'm still having problems o'clocking my i7-5820 on my Asrock x99-Extreme4 'board,
but I've discovered that the following setting seems to have cleared up my problems
at 127.4 to 128.6 MHz BCLK speeds:

DRAM Reference Clock: 133MHz

This seems to change the multipliers available to determine the RAM speed
w/the result that my RAM speed has dropped from 2829 to 2744.

The DRAM Reference clock has two options: 100mhz and 133mhz.

So does this option mean the Haswell-E's can run the BCLK at
one speed but the memory at the fixed speed of 133MHz? How
exactly does the BCLK speed relate to the DRAM reference clock
when it's set to 133MHz.?


----------



## [email protected]

This is fairly self-explanatory, but here goes:

The ratio can simply be read as shown as the format is how ratios are always presented. If it says 100:133 that means that for every 100 BCLK you get 133 DRAM reference. The reference is then multiplied by the ratio to get the final frequency.


----------



## Warlord_Link

Hi guys, I just change my mobo from 1366 to 2011-3, because there is promotion price for mainboard Asrock X99X killer to around $175.

I just config it to 4.2Ghz 1.13 vcore but others are auto from cosair xmp profile. Could it be possible to go further to 4.5Ghz?









http://img.ihere.org


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Warlord_Link*
> 
> Hi guys, I just change my mobo from 1366 to 2011-3, because there is promotion price for mainboard Asrock X99X killer to around $175.
> 
> I just config it to 4.2Ghz 1.13 vcore but others are auto from cosair xmp profile. Could it be possible to go further to 4.5Ghz?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://img.ihere.org


sure, 4.5 is possible - you'll either need better cooling, or use a different program to assess stability... one that is a more realistic stress test. Use realbench + HCI memtest + IBT if you must.


----------



## Warlord_Link

I use this cpu cooler Tuniq tower. Could it handle 4.5Ghz 5820k?


----------



## fishingfanatic

That Tuniq tower is HUGE !!! 4.5 shouldn't be too hard. Just like the man said, cooling. Keep an eye on ur temps when you raise it.

When I was on air I used to raise it a bit at a time just to c how the thermals would respond.

I would normally mention getting aftermarket fans with a higher cfm, but I don't know if standard fans would fit in that thing...

I'm sure you've read it somewhere, it really depends on the chip, AND good cooling.

Good luck bud and we'll c u @ 4.5 Ghz...lol


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Warlord_Link*
> 
> I use this cpu cooler Tuniq tower. Could it handle 4.5Ghz 5820k?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


lol - gotta love the 1+Kg chunk of metal hanging off the MB.








But that is a great air coler - looks like you do not have any fans directly on, or pointed at the cooler... you should figure a way to get a breeze on that thing (exhausting out ideally). 4.5 should be doable. BUt again, stressors like linX are gonna hurt your OC and not really address anything but the cooling capacity you have. Try other stress tests for 4.5GHz with air cooling.


----------



## Warlord_Link

Thanks guys I will try that. Right now I've already done a few tests.
Only increase multiplier 45 x 100 with 1.3v, it freezes when I ran linx but its ok for Cinebench. I will try to increase Bclk instead.

Is Sickle flow good for this sink?
Other stress tests for 4.5Ghz with air cooling you mentioned, which one you prefer? IBT, OCCT?


----------



## lmarklar

I've seen quite a few people using RealBench 2.41 from Asus ROG. It does a good job of cycling through loads and not just crunching the same numbers. Aida64 is another good stress test.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Warlord_Link*
> 
> Thanks guys I will try that. Right now I've already done a few tests.
> Only increase multiplier 45 x 100 with 1.3v, it freezes when I ran linx but its ok for Cinebench. I will try to increase Bclk instead.
> 
> Is Sickle flow good for this sink?
> Other stress tests for 4.5Ghz with air cooling you mentioned, which one you prefer? IBT, OCCT?


neither really. try intel XTU, realbench, HCI memtest. Once you get something "stable" then if you must... you can run a power virus like IBT or p95, or LinX. Just IMO.


----------



## Warlord_Link

Thank you very much, It has already touch 4.45ghz with 1.3v. but the temperature touch 98C. I think I have to find new fan for sink or buy a water cooler.


----------



## lmarklar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Warlord_Link*
> 
> Thank you very much, It has already touch 4.45ghz with 1.3v. but the temperature touch 98C. I think I have to find new fan for sink or buy a water cooler.


Yeah, I would turn that down right quick myself









I try to keep my stress test temps at or below 80 and my every day working temps under 60 or so. You might have seen thermal throttling at that high of a temp.

Try getting a couple of fans, set them up in a push / pull against it, sucking in fresh air, that heat sink is a freaking monster, it might just need some air moving to dissipate the heat.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Warlord_Link*
> 
> Thank you very much, It has already touch 4.45ghz with 1.3v. but the temperature touch 98C. I think I have to find new fan for sink or buy a water cooler.


98C doing what? OCCT?


----------



## Ganf

Just be careful about residual heat building up. The hex cores can easily dole out 200w+ running at 4.5ghz and a lot of that heat can sink into the block before your cooling tower has time to displace it. However, if itching for a reason to watercool it anyways jump on it. A thick 360mm radiator with push/pull fits in the top of that switch 810 pretty easily. Just double check that the bottom fans will clear the ram, I'm not sure how high up it is on that motherboard compared to my old build.


----------



## 8051

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> lol - gotta love the 1+Kg chunk of metal hanging off the MB.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But that is a great air coler - looks like you do not have any fans directly on, or pointed at the cooler... you should figure a way to get a breeze on that thing (exhausting out ideally). 4.5 should be doable. BUt again, stressors like linX are gonna hurt your OC and not really address anything but the cooling capacity you have. Try other stress tests for 4.5GHz with air cooling.


The Tuniq Tower has one fan mounted in the middle, under the cover.


----------



## Warlord_Link

Testing Linx and it get 98C.

I just move my graphic card to PCIE slot 3, it get more room for heatsink to pull more air.

However, I try to test with Cinebench for 4.5Ghz and it works with acceptable temperature.


----------



## Kimir

Try XTU, with the stress test.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jon6113*
> 
> Current settings:
> 
> Core: 4645MHz, Adaptive, 0.10v offset, 1.265v turbo
> Cache: 4444Mhz, Manual, 1.41v
> Mem: 3232MHz, 16-16-16-39-1T, 1.42v
> Other: VCCIN 1.97, LLC 8, VCCSA offset +0.192


testing 16GB with a 8GB test for such a few iterations is useless.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Warlord_Link*
> 
> Testing Linx and it get 98C.
> 
> I just move my graphic card to PCIE slot 3, it get more room for heatsink to pull more air.
> 
> However, I try to test with Cinebench for 4.5Ghz and it works with acceptable temperature.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


unless you do FPU intensive work loads, OCCT/LinX etc won't be helpful in establishing a "functionally stable" overclock. Use the tests recommended above. and post back with how you do. If your temps are getting into the mid to high 80C range.... call it a day and either back down on the OC or get better cooling (or air flow).









btw - what thermal paste are you using on that chunk-o-metal?


----------



## skilly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> testing 16GB with a 8GB test for such a few iterations is useless.


Oh this reminds me. I was always able to run Realbench without error.. This questions is for anyone really.

I have my ram set at 3200mhz 15-15-15-35 1t. Its the g-skill kit those are stock settings(edit: besides for 1T). Volts are 1.36, I need to up it a tad with 1T for some reason.

But the problem Im having is that RealBench crashes immediately when I select 16gbs on the stress test and it never used to do that. I haven't changed any setting too drastically. I can run MemTest until1000% without a problem with all 16 threads. If I select 8gbs in RealBench I can go for hours without issue.

Now I'm a little worried.. I went to default ASUS bios settings and Im getting the same error. Even when the ram is 2133mhz. Crashes immediately on 16gb, runs no problem with 8gbs.

What do you guys think? That seems kinda weird IMO.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skilly*
> 
> Oh this reminds me. I was always able to run Realbench without error.. This questions is for anyone really.
> 
> I have my ram set at 3200mhz 15-15-15-35 1t. Its the g-skill kit those are stock settings. Volts are 1.36, I need to up it a tad with 1T for some reason.
> 
> But the problem Im having is that RealBench crashes immediately when I select 16gbs on the stress test and it never used to do that. I haven't changed any setting too drastically. I can run MemTest until1000% without a problem with all 16 threads. If I select 8gbs in RealBench I can go for hours without issue.
> 
> Now I'm a little worried.. I went to default ASUS bios settings and Im getting the same error. Even when the ram is 2133mhz. Crashes immediately on 16gb, runs no problem with 8gbs.
> 
> What do you guys think? That seems kinda weird IMO.


Hello

Page file size and/or nVidia drivers.


----------



## skilly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Page file size and/or nVidia drivers.


Hi!

Ha, just in the middle of cleaning out my drivers and doing a fresh install. I also patch my Nvidia drivers to OC my monitor, I wonder if that has anything to do with it.

What would change the page file? I havent touched any settings like that(that i know of).

Gotta be the Nvidia drivers, will report back.









EDIT: Awesome, thanks! It was the page file. I dont now why it worked before and why it changed. Maybe its the samsung magician software? No clue, I havent done anything drastic between when it worked and when it stopped. It just stopped within the last few days, I think.

Anyways, I set the minimum to 5gb and the max to 24gb. Its says use 1.5x times the ram. it was set at 200MB?? I most likely set it way too high so Ill keep looking and find the correct values. Thanks for the SOLUTION!!
















EDIT2: I read a little more and set it to have windows automatically set the page file. All seems great. I'll keep researching but if you guys have any feedback please let me know! Thanks again! Why the heck was it set so low?? Lol.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skilly*
> 
> Hi!
> 
> Ha, just in the middle of cleaning out my drivers and doing a fresh install. I also patch my Nvidia drivers to OC my monitor, I wonder if that has anything to do with it.
> 
> What would change the page file? I havent touched any settings like that(that i know of).
> 
> Gotta be the Nvidia drivers, will report back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Awesome, thanks! It was the page file. I dont now why it worked before and why it changed. Maybe its the samsung magician software? No clue, I havent done anything drastic between when it worked and when it stopped. It just stopped within the last few days, I think.
> 
> Anyways, I set the minimum to 5gb and the max to 24gb. Its says use 1.5x times the ram. it was set at 200MB?? I most likely set it way too high so Ill keep looking and find the correct values. Thanks for the SOLUTION!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT2: I read a little more and set it to have *windows automatically set the page file*. All seems great. I'll keep researching but if you guys have any feedback please let me know! Thanks again! Why the heck was it set so low?? Lol.


this is always the best way to start, then see what page size you need later...
would be good to know whether the samsung software disabled the page file (reduced "wear" on the ssd).


----------



## Warlord_Link

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> unless you do FPU intensive work loads, OCCT/LinX etc won't be helpful in establishing a "functionally stable" overclock. Use the tests recommended above. and post back with how you do. If your temps are getting into the mid to high 80C range.... call it a day and either back down on the OC or get better cooling (or air flow).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> btw - what thermal paste are you using on that chunk-o-metal?


I have two thermal pastes; MX-4 and Shin-etsu 7783 but I uses 7783 first to test then will try MX-4 next.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Warlord_Link*
> 
> I have two thermal pastes; MX-4 and Shin-etsu 7783 but I uses 7783 first to test then will try MX-4 next.


yeah - either of those two are fine. what is 7783?


----------



## skilly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> would be good to know whether the samsung software disabled the page file (reduced "wear" on the ssd).


Hmm.. Good point. I ran another realbench with the 'auto windows page file' settings and it passed, no problems. (sli disabled of course.)..









Just re-installed the Samsung Magician Software. I just remembered I tested the reliability optimization! That was probably it. After a reinstall an making sure optimization is on high performance, it selects 'system managed size' for the page setting. it uses 16gb, same as my ram.







All is well. Thanks Jpmboy and Praz!









Quick question, since I you're on a roll.







How much do you think I can safely up my voltage on my gkills and OC them? I have the G.SKILL Ripjaws 4 series 16GB DDR4 3200 (4 x 4GB) kit. Right now I have them at 1.36v. 15-15-15-35 1T 3200mhz. I have those little fans.. Probably just blowing hot air on them.. LMAO. But I also still have the Glacer, so I want to go slow until I get my real loop setup. Thatll be within the next 2-3 months hopefully.









Thanks again.! Come to think of it, I think you've been helping me since you joined OCN!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skilly*
> 
> Hmm.. Good point. I ran another realbench with the 'auto windows page file' settings and it passed, no problems. (sli disabled of course.)..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just re-installed the Samsung Magician Software. I just remembered I tested the reliability optimization! That was probably it. After a reinstall an making sure optimization is on high performance, it selects 'system managed size' for the page setting. it uses 16gb, same as my ram.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All is well. Thanks Jpmboy and Praz!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quick question, since I you're on a roll.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How much do you think I can safely up my voltage on my gkills and OC them? I have the G.SKILL Ripjaws 4 series 16GB DDR4 3200 (4 x 4GB) kit. Right now I have them at 1.36v. 15-15-15-35 1T 3200mhz. I have those little fans.. Probably just blowing hot air on them.. LMAO. But I also still have the Glacer, so I want to go slow until I get my real loop setup. Thatll be within the next 2-3 months hopefully.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again.! Come to think of it, I think you've been helping me since you joined OCN!


that's some pretty tight ram as is... what are you looking to do?


----------



## skilly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> that's some pretty tight ram as is... what are you looking to do?










Go faster! Just curious what you thought... I'll leave it if you think its nicee e nice.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skilly*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go faster! Just curious what you thought... I'll leave it if you think its nicee e nice.


you might be able to run c14 - could take 1.4V. or 3333c16 but that requires 125 strap.
I had my 3000 kit at 3200c14...1.45V for real stability.


----------



## skilly

Cool. Thanks.. When I try and hopefully succeed I'll certainly post results.


----------



## Warlord_Link

7783 is the item number of Shin etsu thermal compound I think.


----------



## Kritikill

Perhaps someone may be willing or able to help. I just finished up my water loop last week and started to work on overclocking. I have read a few things here and there to get me up to speed, but I seem to be having some issues with RealBench 2.4. I was able to pass the benchmark with no issues. When I started the stress test with "Up to 32GB of RAM" selected, within about 30-45 seconds I was getting an instability crash and a message in the log of "Error: can't allocate required memory!" This only occurred when I had CPU-Z and HWMonitor open. Once I closed them both it ran with no issues.

Any ideas on what is causing this? Fixes?


----------



## Silent Scone

Stupid question so forgive me, but I take it you actually have 32GB of RAM?







I notice it says 4GB dimms and its recognising the kit as a 2666 16gb.


----------



## Kritikill

Yes, I just dropped them in there. Should it correctly state that in the monitor apps?


----------



## Silent Scone

You dropped them in there? What are you actually running? Check page filing is enabled+size and fill out rig builder so we know your system. I have chronic flu of men and this discussion is making little sense to me


----------



## 8051

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> This is fairly self-explanatory, but here goes:
> 
> The ratio can simply be read as shown as the format is how ratios are always presented. If it says 100:133 that means that for every 100 BCLK you get 133 DRAM reference. The reference is then multiplied by the ratio to get the final frequency.


So the reviewers of the Asrock x99 Xtreme4 who said it couldn't get
the memory to 3000MHz at a 100MHz BCLK were wrong after all.

I've also discovered my SB X-Fi doesn't like an o'clocked PCIe bus
at all -- even 102.9 MHz is too much for it.

No matter how much of a struggle it's been to get my 5820 o'clocked
it's nothing in comparison to the hell I went through w/my q9550...


----------



## Ganf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kritikill*
> 
> Yes, I just dropped them in there. Should it correctly state that in the monitor apps?


What version of Windows do you have?


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8051*
> 
> So the reviewers of the Asrock x99 Xtreme4 who said it couldn't get
> the memory to 3000MHz at a 100MHz BCLK were wrong after all.


In what context? They were referring to the ratio not being stable I suspect. At the time of the reviews, that was probably the case.


----------



## one80

My 5960x OC seems very average... still running on air (starting a loop this weekend - hurrah), but am needing 1.22 for 4.0ghz only?

Are there any tricks to these I'm missing?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kritikill*
> 
> Yes, I just dropped them in there. Should it correctly state that in the monitor apps?


hard for anyone to help in an informed manner without more info...
plz fill out rigbuilder (top right of every page) and then add your rig to your sig block (link in mine).


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *one80*
> 
> My 5960x OC seems very average... still running on air (starting a loop this weekend - hurrah), but am needing 1.22 for 4.0ghz only?
> 
> Are there any tricks to these I'm missing?


There are no tricks to lower Vcore in truth. You can try evaluating the processor cores by lowering the DRAM and Uncore frequencies to default - though it should not make "much" difference to required Vcore.


----------



## Blameless

Careful selection of input voltage does seem to have a small impact on the vcore I need, but by and large, when you need more vcore, you just need more vcore.


----------



## one80

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> There are no tricks to lower Vcore in truth. You can try evaluating the processor cores by lowering the DRAM and Uncore frequencies to default - though it should not make "much" difference to required Vcore.


Sigh. I thought as much.
What's considered the max vcore for everyday use - assuming I'm using offset (ie won't be running that voltage constantly)? 1.35 1.4 1.45?

What is the performance increase clock-for-clock from sb-e to ib-e to h-e?


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *one80*
> 
> Sigh. I thought as much.
> What's considered the max vcore for everyday use - assuming I'm using offset (ie won't be running that voltage constantly)? 1.35 1.4 1.45?
> 
> What is the performance increase clock-for-clock from sb-e to ib-e to h-e?


1) I don't run anything over 1.30V. Lower if you intend to do a lot of encoding or run a lot of AVX2 stress tests.

2) You can check review sites for benchmark comparisons. This is what most review sites do more than anything else these days


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *one80*
> 
> What is the performance increase clock-for-clock from sb-e to ib-e to h-e?


Depends on the task.

Most of the stuff I do on my 4.1GHz Haswell-E happens faster than on my 4.4GHz SB-E or Ivy-E. However a tiny handful of things are slightly slower, and a few things are _much_ faster. Emulation, almost any kind really, is hugely faster, even if it doesn't take advantage of new instruction sets. This is likely due to the increased L1 and L2 cache performance over older generations as well as other architectural evolutions. I went back and played all my most demanding DOS games in DOSBox because performance was about 25% higher than on my SB-E, despite a 7% clock deficit.

Encoding is also a fair bit faster, though this seems to be mostly from AVX2.


----------



## Kritikill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> You dropped them in there? What are you actually running? Check page filing is enabled+size and fill out rig builder so we know your system. I have chronic flu of men and this discussion is making little sense to me


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ganf*
> 
> What version of Windows do you have?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> hard for anyone to help in an informed manner without more info...
> plz fill out rigbuilder (top right of every page) and then add your rig to your sig block (link in mine).


Got it. Will get it done.

Edit: Done


----------



## 8051

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> In what context? They were referring to the ratio not being stable I suspect. At the time of the reviews, that was probably the case.


For some reason, I had thought the way to get a memory speed of 2666 on
the Asrock x99 Xtreme4 was by a 100MHz BCLK and a 26.66 multiplier, but
I was wrong.

Are the multipliers used to determine RAM speed the same for DRAM Reference
Clocks set to 100MHz or 133MHz? Or are they different? Because at a 100MHz
BCLK and DRAM Reference Clock of 100Mhz, the highest memory frequency is
2400MHz, but for a 100 Mhz BCLK and DRAM Reference Clock of 133MHz it's 2666MHz.


----------



## Ganf

Windows 7 home premium will only recognize 16 gigs, you need to upgrade to professional to use 32 gigs.


----------



## Medusa666

Bought a 5820K with the Gigabyte Gaming 5 X99 motherboard.

Did some OCing and settled for 4,4 GHz at 1,250v.

I have enabled all C-states and EIST, despite this the Core Voltage (according to CPU-Z) does not decrease when frequency decreases. I can see the frequency going up and down depending on load, but the Vcore Voltage is constant.

I reverted back to optimal defaults in BIOS; and the CPU Vcore voltage fluctuates in CPU-Z 0,759v to 1,059v, as it should be depending on load the Vcore adjusts up and down.

As soon as I increase the multiplier in the BIOS, the Vcore gets gridlocked.

Is this intended or faulty motherboard?

Please help me out.

Thanks


----------



## Ganf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Medusa666*
> 
> Bought a 5820K with the Gigabyte Gaming 5 X99 motherboard.
> 
> Did some OCing and settled for 4,4 GHz at 1,250v.
> 
> I have enabled all C-states and EIST, despite this the Core Voltage (according to CPU-Z) does not decrease when frequency decreases. I can see the frequency going up and down depending on load, but the Vcore Voltage is constant.
> 
> I reverted back to optimal defaults in BIOS; and the CPU Vcore voltage fluctuates in CPU-Z 0,759v to 1,059v, as it should be depending on load the Vcore adjusts up and down.
> 
> As soon as I increase the multiplier in the BIOS, the Vcore gets gridlocked.
> 
> Is this intended or faulty motherboard?
> 
> Please help me out.
> 
> Thanks


Disable C3/C6 states first, if that doesn't help adjust your LLC. I haven't messed with a Gigabyte X99 board so I'm not sure what it's called in their Bios, but you're looking for the setting that reduces voltage droop.


----------



## Kritikill

Ahhh. The sad part is that I actually have the Pro edition and for some reason I installed Home.:-/


----------



## 8051

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kritikill*
> 
> Ahhh. The sad part is that I actually have the Pro edition and for some reason I installed Home.:-/


The other 16 GiB of RAM can still be used. You could use it as a RAMdisk.


----------



## Kritikill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8051*
> 
> The other 16 GiB of RAM can still be used. You could use it as a RAMdisk.


Gotcha, will probably just do a clean install with Pro.


----------



## Jpmboy

nvm.


----------



## Kritikill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> nvm.


?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kritikill*
> 
> ?


you got the fix.


----------



## Kritikill

Ahh cool, I did thank you. I wasn't sure if I had frustrated anyone in here with my questions. I am doing a lot of reading, but some of it is outdated and other info is beyond me. Once it was brought to my attention about the OS, I did remember reading about needing Win7 Pro for ^16GB RAM. I have a problem with memory retention and recall, and I am not talking about the 32GB I installed in my PC.


----------



## Kritikill

Well I ended up going with 8.1 Pro, could not find my 7 Pro key...So I have everything back up an running. Could I please get some input on these settings. Reading posted guides I started with a 45 multiply and a XMP Profile. I want to ensure that nothing looks out of wack before I start running benchmark tests. Thanks.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kritikill*
> 
> Well I ended up going with 8.1 Pro, could not find my 7 Pro key...So I have everything back up an running. Could I please get some input on these settings. Reading posted guides I started with a 45 multiply and a XMP Profile. I want to ensure that nothing looks out of wack before I start running benchmark tests. Thanks.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Looks great! I wouldn't run HWI and AID64 at the same time. just use the sensor tabs in AID64. Likely to have sensor poling conflicts with more than one software pointing at the same sensor.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Been getting random restarts with a "Memory_Management" error. At default settings.

Using windows 8.1, 5960X, 16GB 4x4 Corsair Dominator Platinum 2666 c15, Asus Rampage 5.

Using windows memory diagnostic tool- 0 errors
Memtest- 0 errors

Did notice windows says I have 16gb or memory, but only 15.9 usable.

The restarts just started happening yesterday.

Is my memory bad? Or should I add voltage? That's about all I can think of, any input will be appreciated


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kritikill*
> 
> Well I ended up going with 8.1 Pro, could not find my 7 Pro key...So I have everything back up an running. Could I please get some input on these settings. Reading posted guides I started with a 45 multiply and a XMP Profile. I want to ensure that nothing looks out of wack before I start running benchmark tests. Thanks.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks great! I wouldn't run HWI and AID64 at the same time. just use the sensor tabs in AID64. Likely to have sensor poling conflicts with more than one software pointing at the same sensor.
Click to expand...

Or turn off all monitoring in Aida, because HWiNFO is so much more complete in its data set. At least that is the way I do it.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Been getting random restarts with a "Memory_Management" error. At default settings.
> 
> Using windows 8.1, 5960X, 16GB 4x4 Corsair Dominator Platinum 2666 c15, Asus Rampage 5.
> 
> Using windows memory diagnostic tool- 0 errors
> Memtest- 0 errors
> 
> Did notice windows says I have 16gb or memory, but only 15.9 usable.
> 
> The restarts just started happening yesterday.
> 
> Is my memory bad? Or should I add voltage? That's about all I can think of, any input will be appreciated


Hello

Is the memory running at the default speed of 2133MHz or 2666MHz? If 2666MHz fully clear the motherboard's UEFI and test with all default settings.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Or turn off all monitoring in Aida, because HWiNFO is so much more complete in its data set. At least that is the way I do it.


Hello

AIDA64 reports all senor values available on the board.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Is the memory running at the default speed of 2133MHz or 2666MHz? If 2666MHz fully clear the motherboard's UEFI and test with all default settings.
> Hello
> 
> AIDA64 reports all senor values available on the board.


2133 is what I meant be default, sorry.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> AIDA64 reports all senor values available on the board.


I guess I never dug that far into it, because you are correct.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I guess I never dug that far into it, because you are correct.


the thing is, HWI reports sensors that are not on the motherboard, cpu, dram, vga etc.


----------



## Kritikill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Looks great! I wouldn't run HWI and AID64 at the same time. just use the sensor tabs in AID64. Likely to have sensor poling conflicts with more than one software pointing at the same sensor.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Or turn off all monitoring in Aida, because HWiNFO is so much more complete in its data set. At least that is the way I do it.


Gotcha, I was just using AIDA for a quick stress test. I will ensure not to use both in the future.


----------



## Kritikill

Which Temp reading should I use to keep an eye on the CPU temps when OCing? Is 4.5 @ 1.3v too high for 24/7 use? What is the max temp I should see before not pushing it anymore?

HWi Showed CPU Package maxing out at 77*, Core Max73*.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kritikill*
> 
> Which Temp reading should I use to keep an eye on the CPU temps when OCing? Is 4.5 @ 1.3v too high for 24/7 use? What is the max temp I should see before not pushing it anymore?
> 
> HWi Showed CPU Package maxing out at 77*, Core Max73*.


Most of the time I believe core temperatures are what's generally referenced, not the CPU package. I don't think 1.3V is high at all (unless you love hammering AVX2 stress tests all day), and I don't think your temperatures are high either.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kritikill*
> 
> Which Temp reading should I use to keep an eye on the CPU temps when OCing? Is 4.5 @ 1.3v too high for 24/7 use? What is the max temp I should see before not pushing it anymore?
> 
> HWi Showed CPU Package maxing out at 77*, Core Max73*.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Hello

The CPU Package temperature is an absolute value from an on-die sensor compared to the core temperatures which are relative values derived from TJMax. Both max values should be close and any difference only Intel would know which is the more accurate value.


----------



## Kritikill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> Most of the time I believe core temperatures are what's generally referenced, not the CPU package. I don't think 1.3V is high at all (unless you love hammering AVX2 stress tests all day), and I don't think your temperatures are high either.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> The CPU Package temperature is an absolute value from an on-die sensor compared to the core temperatures which are relative values derived from TJMax. Both max values should be close and any difference only Intel would know which is the more accurate value.


Thanks for the input.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kritikill*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the input.


Hello

You're welcome.


----------



## spin5000

12 or 13 degrees on load between the hottest and coolest core indicates most likely too much TIM, correct? It should be more like 7-10 degrees between hottest and coolest, no?

5930k @ 4.5GHz @ 1.295v.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spin5000*
> 
> 12 or 13 degrees on load between the hottest and coolest core indicates most likely too much TIM, correct? It should be more like 7-10 degrees between hottest and coolest, no?
> 
> 5930k @ 4.5GHz @ 1.295v.


probably, but it could also be a bad sensor . Replace the TIM, and when you do, check the block and the cpu, look for signs in the existing TIM for air pockets and uneven pressure. Use a razor blade perpendicular to the block to check for flat. My 5820 has ~5C between hotest/coldest core with a good mount. My 3570k (which runs naked under water) has ~10C between the cores, and I have redone that mount many many times with the same result.

Sensors are also most accurate when they are close to thermal tripping, and anything under 50C is subject to inaccurate readings.

Edit:

Are many people here running north of 1.300 for a 24/7 daily overclock? I ran my 3570k over 1.4 and it has been alive for a couple years now. Is Hawell-E more sensitive to voltage?


----------



## moorhen2

Have been tinkering with my ram just lately, this is 100 cpu strap, 2666 ram, 13 13 13 26 1t @ 1.30v, not bad, think I can get tighter, but will require more v's, this G-skill 2666 kit runs 3200 very well, but thought I would play @ 2666 with the timings. My chip is not the best, needs 1.3v for 4400, but has a good IMC, so not that bothered, even so, got another 5960x on order.









http://s572.photobucket.com/user/moorhen2/media/Capture210.jpg.html


----------



## spin5000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *spin5000*
> 
> 12 or 13 degrees on load between the hottest and coolest core indicates most likely too much TIM, correct? It should be more like 7-10 degrees between hottest and coolest, no?
> 
> 5930k @ 4.5GHz @ 1.295v.
> 
> 
> 
> probably, but it could also be a bad sensor . Replace the TIM, and when you do, check the block and the cpu, look for signs in the existing TIM for air pockets and uneven pressure. Use a razor blade perpendicular to the block to check for flat. My 5820 has ~5C between hotest/coldest core with a good mount. My 3570k (which runs naked under water) has ~10C between the cores, and I have redone that mount many many times with the same result.
> 
> Sensors are also most accurate when they are close to thermal tripping, and anything under 50C is subject to inaccurate readings.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> Are many people here running north of 1.300 for a 24/7 daily overclock? I ran my 2570k over 1.4 and it has been alive for a couple years now. Is Hawell-E more sensitive to voltage?
Click to expand...

thanks, I'd say 1.3v for Haswell is the "1.4v" of sandy if you know what I mean. Many people brought sandy upwards of 1.45v without issue, and people seem to be doing the same with Haswell, but @ at 1.35v instead. That's my rough take on it from the past year or so of researching Haswell/DC.


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spin5000*
> 
> thanks, I'd say 1.3v for Haswell is the "1.4v" of sandy if you know what I mean. Many people brought sandy upwards of 1.45v without issue, and people seem to be doing the same with Haswell, but @ at 1.35v instead. That's my rough take on it from the past year or so of researching Haswell/DC.


1.3v and over, you are going to need watercooling on this platform, this has been well documented, there is a big difference between Haswell, and Haswell-e.


----------



## spin5000

Vdroop and loadline calibration are driving me crazy... Why is there vdroop if it can be eliminated when we use a fixed voltage?
If we can use LLC to stop Vdroop, then why isn't LLC always set to that particular setting?
What's the point of me setting my input voltage to 1.9v if it's just going to drop to 1.792v under load?
If the bios knows I set VCCIN to 1.9v then why is it letting it drop down to 1.792 in the first place? 1.792 is obviously not the same number as 1.9, does the motherboard not know that?

If all this can be avoided by using a level 1 (or highest level, depending on the MB naming) LLC, then why isn't that LLC setting always set to that by default? Infact, why isn't that therefore the ONLY LLC level available?

Is there a theoretical difference between a vdrooped 1.792v and me manually setting 1.792v myself (assuming vdroop doesn't happen)?
Is there a difference between setting an extra high voltage so that the vdrooped voltage ends up where you want the voltage to be VS setting the initial voltage to what you want it to be and then just stopping vdroop with max LLC?

I get all this VCCIN vdroop, it's frustrating, and seems to make no sense since A. the motherboard should be able to read that the voltage is much lower than what I specified B. LLC levels can stop it. C. Can be avoided when setting fixed voltages (well, atleast with vCore, not sure about VCCIN).

Enlighten me...


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moorhen2*
> 
> Have been tinkering with my ram just lately, this is 100 cpu strap, 2666 ram, 13 13 13 26 1t @ 1.30v, not bad, think I can get tighter, but will require more v's, this G-skill 2666 kit runs 3200 very well, but thought I would play @ 2666 with the timings. My chip is not the best, needs 1.3v for 4400, but has a good IMC, so not that bothered, *even so, got another 5960x on order.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://s572.photobucket.com/user/moorhen2/media/Capture210.jpg.html


good to have a spare/backup?


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Loving my new Asus X99-E WS, due the R5 case, i can only have a singel EK XTX 360mm rad. so its hot for a overclocked 5820K and 2x 980s









Running though 4.625Ghz 1.260V for the Core, and 4.5Ghz .1250V for the Cache. Memory is on 2750Mhz Cl14 1.350V.

Love this chip. there is a big difference between my cores, like 12¤C, always been like that. tried remounting my blcok 5-6 times or so. even pressure on all the nuts going it a x pattern with the TIM and when tightening. I guess its normal?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> Loving my new Asus X99-E WS, due the R5 case, i can only have a singel EK XTX 360mm rad. so its hot for a overclocked 5820K and 2x 980s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Running though 4.625Ghz 1.260V for the Core, and 4.5Ghz .1250V for the Cache. Memory is on 2750Mhz Cl14 1.350V.
> 
> Love this chip. there is a big difference between my cores, like 12¤C, always been like that. tried remounting my blcok 5-6 times or so. even pressure on all the nuts going it a x pattern with the TIM and when tightening. *I guess its normal*?


more like..it's not unusual.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> more like..it's not unusual.


Thanks! Was curious about that, seems so odd.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spin5000*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Vdroop and loadline calibration are driving me crazy... Why is there vdroop if it can be eliminated when we use a fixed voltage?
> If we can use LLC to stop Vdroop, then why isn't LLC always set to that particular setting?
> What's the point of me setting my input voltage to 1.9v if it's just going to drop to 1.792v under load?
> If the bios knows I set VCCIN to 1.9v then why is it letting it drop down to 1.792 in the first place? 1.792 is obviously not the same number as 1.9, does the motherboard not know that?
> 
> If all this can be avoided by using a level 1 (or highest level, depending on the MB naming) LLC, then why isn't that LLC setting always set to that by default? Infact, why isn't that therefore the ONLY LLC level available?
> 
> Is there a theoretical difference between a vdrooped 1.792v and me manually setting 1.792v myself (assuming vdroop doesn't happen)?
> Is there a difference between setting an extra high voltage so that the vdrooped voltage ends up where you want the voltage to be VS setting the initial voltage to what you want it to be and then just stopping vdroop with max LLC?
> 
> I get all this VCCIN vdroop, it's frustrating, and seems to make no sense since A. the motherboard should be able to read that the voltage is much lower than what I specified B. LLC levels can stop it. C. Can be avoided when setting fixed voltages (well, atleast with vCore, not sure about VCCIN).
> 
> 
> 
> Enlighten me...


Vdroop is not a bad thing. It is there to combat voltage spikes that you will not see in software as loads shift.

Here is more on the topic, becuase I am far from an expert on the subject.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Testing OCCT with 100% load on Cpu, and 90% load on mem.

Cpu is running 4.625Ghz 1.241V, pretty nice ;D

Want to test 4.75Ghz 1.3V, ive bet its stable. OOCT is a good OC test right?


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> Testing OCCT with 100% load on Cpu, and 90% load on mem.
> 
> Cpu is running 4.625Ghz 1.241V, pretty nice ;D
> 
> Want to test 4.75Ghz 1.3V, ive bet its stable. OOCT is a good OC test right?


A combination of Realbench and AIDA 64 seem to be the best at determining stability for me.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> Testing OCCT with 100% load on Cpu, and 90% load on mem.
> 
> Cpu is running 4.625Ghz 1.241V, pretty nice ;D
> 
> Want to test 4.75Ghz 1.3V, ive bet its stable. OOCT is a good OC test right?


please fill out rigbuilder and add your rig to your sig block.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spin5000*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Vdroop and loadline calibration are driving me crazy... Why is there vdroop if it can be eliminated when we use a fixed voltage?
> If we can use LLC to stop Vdroop, then why isn't LLC always set to that particular setting?
> What's the point of me setting my input voltage to 1.9v if it's just going to drop to 1.792v under load?
> If the bios knows I set VCCIN to 1.9v then why is it letting it drop down to 1.792 in the first place? 1.792 is obviously not the same number as 1.9, does the motherboard not know that?
> 
> If all this can be avoided by using a level 1 (or highest level, depending on the MB naming) LLC, then why isn't that LLC setting always set to that by default? Infact, why isn't that therefore the ONLY LLC level available?
> 
> Is there a theoretical difference between a vdrooped 1.792v and me manually setting 1.792v myself (assuming vdroop doesn't happen)?
> Is there a difference between setting an extra high voltage so that the vdrooped voltage ends up where you want the voltage to be VS setting the initial voltage to what you want it to be and then just stopping vdroop with max LLC?
> 
> I get all this VCCIN vdroop, it's frustrating, and seems to make no sense since A. the motherboard should be able to read that the voltage is much lower than what I specified B. LLC levels can stop it. C. Can be avoided when setting fixed voltages (well, atleast with vCore, not sure about VCCIN)
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Enlighten me...


http://www.overclock.net/t/1510001/asus-rampage-v-extreme-owners-thread/2000_20#post_23088546
http://www.overclock.net/t/1510001/asus-rampage-v-extreme-owners-thread/2020_20#post_23088741
http://www.overclock.net/t/1510001/asus-rampage-v-extreme-owners-thread/2020_20#post_23089414


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> please fill out rigbuilder and add your rig to your sig block.


Its late.. i atleast got some of it sorted out with a proper link


----------



## rt123

Any of you guys mess with VCCIO.??
How much are you running.?


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Any of you guys mess with VCCIO.??
> How much are you running.?


Some are running a very minor bump to 1.06V when going 3333+ on the memory, but otherwise it doesn't seem to have much of an effect on anything.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> Some are running a very minor bump to 1.06V when going 3333+ on the memory, but otherwise it doesn't seem to have much of an effect on anything.


Alrighty. Thank you.


----------



## Kritikill

Ok so I was able to get a 15min run on Real Bench @ 4.5GHz/1.3v under my belt. However, when I tried to do 30 mins I got to about 27 mins into it then it crashed. I am looking to get into a 24/7 OC, but not sure quite where that would be. Is 4.5 suitable for a 24/7 OC. If so, I assume a Voltage bump would be next? Any recommendations? Will I have to make subsequent changes to the CPU OC after enabling a XMP profile and OCing my GPUs?


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kritikill*
> 
> Ok so I was able to get a 15min run on Real Bench @ 4.5GHz/1.3v under my belt. However, when I tried to do 30 mins I got to about 27 mins into it then it crashed. I am looking to get into a 24/7 OC, but not sure quite where that would be. Is 4.5 suitable for a 24/7 OC. If so, I assume a Voltage bump would be next? Any recommendations? Will I have to make subsequent changes to the CPU OC after enabling a XMP profile and OCing my GPUs?


Try 1.3V along with 1.9V input voltage. If not, 1.325V will probably do the trick. I've been running a 4.5/1.3V overclock since launch without problems. Assuming 2666 memory, you shouldn't have to adjust your CPU OC after getting it stable.


----------



## Kritikill

Thank you. Lets see what happens.


----------



## 770class

Hows the imc on these Haswell-E chips? Will they still overlcock well using all 8 slots of ram @64gb? Or does that stress the IMC and cause
the overclock to go down?


----------



## Kritikill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> Try 1.3V along with 1.9V input voltage. If not, 1.325V will probably do the trick. I've been running a 4.5/1.3V overclock since launch without problems. Assuming 2666 memory, you shouldn't have to adjust your CPU OC after getting it stable.


Looks like it will be 1.325v. Input voltage default setting was @1.9v. I thought I was doing well the other day. Started to see crashes after I changed from Win7 Premium to 8.1 Pro.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kritikill*
> 
> Ok so I was able to get a 15min run on Real Bench @ 4.5GHz/1.3v under my belt. However, when I tried to do 30 mins I got to about 27 mins into it then it crashed. I am looking to get into a 24/7 OC, but not sure quite where that would be. Is 4.5 suitable for a 24/7 OC. If so, I assume a Voltage bump would be next? Any recommendations? Will I have to make subsequent changes to the CPU OC after enabling a XMP profile and OCing my GPUs?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kritikill*
> 
> Looks like it will be 1.325v. Input voltage default setting was @1.9v. I thought I was doing well the other day. Started to see crashes after I changed from Win7 Premium to 8.1 Pro.


with 2 980s in SLI, realbench can hang when it ends "successfully". disable sli and disconnect one card if possible. then it completes a run fine ... if the OC is solid.


----------



## Kritikill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> with 2 980s in SLI, realbench can hang when it ends "successfully". disable sli and disconnect one card if possible. then it completes a run fine ... if the OC is solid.


Just to clarify, you saying disconnect power, or from the PCIe slot? GPU is under water so I can not disconnect it from the PCI. If it does pass, will it cause issues when I go to start OCing my GPU's?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kritikill*
> 
> Just to clarify, you saying disconnect power, or from the PCIe slot? If it does pass, will it cause issues when OCing my GPU's?


I'm not sure you can on that MB, but if there are PCIE lane switches, just switch off all cards not in PCIE address 0 (slot 1 - closest to the cpu). RB just can't finish right with SLI. Don't just remove the PCIE power cables from the card, that won't do it. - and will cause a boot failure which should say to connect the PCIE power cables.









If the MB does not have PCIE switches, it's not straight forward to run just one card.


----------



## Kritikill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I'm not sure you can on that MB, but if there are PCIE lane switches, just switch off all cards not in PCIE address 0 (slot 1 - closest to the cpu). RB just can't finish right with SLI. Don't just remove the PCIE power cables from the card, that won't do it. - and will cause a boot failure which should say to connect the PCIE power cables.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If the MB does not have PCIE switches, it's not straight forward to run just one card.


Alright, just took a look through the manual and I didn't see any of the options you mentioned. I tried to disconnect the power cable and the power lights switched to red. It booted up fine, so I assume that the Mobo was powering them up as I got no message. Is RB the only app that SLI causes issues with? I read that AIDA64 doesn't really stress the card like RB. Any other options for solid bench tests?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kritikill*
> 
> Alright, just took a look through the manual and I didn't see any of the options you mentioned. I tried to disconnect the power cable and the power lights switched to red. It booted up fine, so I assume that the Mobo was powering them up as I got no message. Is RB the only app that SLI causes issues with? I read that AIDA64 doesn't really stress the card like RB. Any other options for solid bench tests?


rb does a good job.. just doesn't finish intact. best "stress" for yoour gpu(s) is you run a few benchmarks (like Heaven 4.0, Valley, firestrike.. etc) then the ultimate, if you are a gamer, is to run the games.


----------



## Kritikill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> rb does a good job.. just doesn't finish intact. best "stress" for yoour gpu(s) is you run a few benchmarks (like Heaven 4.0, Valley, firestrike.. etc) then the ultimate, if you are a gamer, is to run the games.


Does running RB with SLI have a 100% failure rate? Since I started upgrading to 8.1 Pro I seem to be having issues with games crashing. So I decided to start from scratch with CPU, XMP, and GPU OC's and can't get back to where I was.









I am good on the GPU side of the house. In fact, I have results sitting The FS Extreme thread waiting for you to approve them.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kritikill*
> 
> Does running RB with SLI have a 100% failure rate? Since I started upgrading to 8.1 Pro I seem to be having issues with games crashing. So I decided to start from scratch with CPU, XMP, and GPU OC's and can't get back to where I was.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am good on the GPU side of the house. In fact, I have results sitting The FS Extreme thread waiting for you to approve them.


lol - simult posts right when I did the update. I'll take care of that now.


----------



## Kritikill

I should have made mention of this I was stress testing not benchmarking, not sure if that makes a difference in the info you gave me.

No other options to use for stress testing my settings?

Bench Test seems to be fine.


Should I steer clear of XMP Profile 2? I don't quite think this is just plug and play.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kritikill*
> 
> I should have made mention of this I was stress testing not benchmarking, not sure if that makes a difference in the info you gave me.
> 
> No other options to use for stress testing my settings?
> 
> Bench Test seems to be fine.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should I steer clear of XMP Profile 2? I don't quite think this is just plug and play.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


can't see what xmp2 is. open cpuZ to teh appropriate tab and lets see.


----------



## Kritikill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> can't see what xmp2 is. open cpuZ to teh appropriate tab and lets see.


Here is what XMP shows in CPU-Z


I was more concerned/confused about the profile changing the BClk to 127.34. It automatically adjusts the CPU Freq to 5.7 when the CPU Input Voltage is only at 1.9v and Core voltage is 1.3.


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kritikill*
> 
> Here is what XMP shows in CPU-Z
> 
> 
> I was more concerned/confused about the profile changing the BClk to 127.34. It automatically adjusts the CPU Freq to 5.7 when the CPU Input Voltage is only at 1.9v and Core voltage is 1.3.


The cpu strap and the multiplier go hand in hand, so adjusting the strap will effect the cpu ratio, so you need to adjust accordingly.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kritikill*
> 
> Here is what XMP shows in CPU-Z
> 
> 
> I was more concerned/confused about the profile changing the BClk to 127.34. It automatically adjusts the CPU Freq to 5.7 when the CPU Input Voltage is only at 1.9v and Core voltage is 1.3.


yeah - as said, just lower your core and cache multiplier to get back to (near) where you were, and then just tune on the new frequency. so if you were at 45x100 before, now you'd be at 36x127.3 or 35x127.3 with voltage not far off. start with x35 with the 2800 ram. set vdimm to 1.35-1.375V.


----------



## 8051

My 5820 requires 1.35V for stability @ 4.5 GHz, under stress testing
I've seen 86 degrees C on one core, with the rest being 13 degrees C
cooler.

Has anyone else had the soundcard functionality issue w/X99?
Sometimes, seemingly randomly, my soundcard won't play any
sound, but the volume controls work and device manager doesn't
indicate any problems, usually a restart will fix it, but once in a while
it takes more than one restart.


----------



## SynchronicBoost

That sounds like a driver issue, see if the device is using the Windows driver, or the chip maker's driver


----------



## spin5000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8051*
> 
> My 5820 requires 1.35V for stability @ 4.5 GHz, under stress testing
> I've seen 86 degrees C on one core, with the rest being 13 degrees C
> cooler.
> 
> Has anyone else had the soundcard functionality issue w/X99?
> Sometimes, seemingly randomly, my soundcard won't play any
> sound, but the volume controls work and device manager doesn't
> indicate any problems, usually a restart will fix it, but once in a while
> it takes more than one restart.


No issue like that. THe only odd thing with x99 and my soundcard is that I have the icon in the bottom right Windows tray for removable devices (like USB sticks and such) and it lists my soundcard there with the option to "eject" it like it does when you have USB sticks plugged in. Weird, never happened with X79 (identical soundcard drivers), annoying, but doesn't seem to cause any issues at all other than the fact that I have the chance to click on "eject" by accident.


----------



## 8051

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SynchronicBoost*
> 
> That sounds like a driver issue, see if the device is using the Windows driver, or the chip maker's driver


More than a few peeps are having problems w/soundcards on x99's, EVGA
and Asrock are the problematic brands now, but ASUS was at one point (a
BIOS update fixed it).

For now the problem seems to have disappeared, it gets worse w/higher
BCLK overclocks. I've tried manually setting the slot my soundcard is in
to PCIe 2.0 and that seems to have fixed it.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Hello guys !

just got my 2nd 5820k today the patch L501B581 any oc result for this patch ?



waiting for my x99-a + 16gb adata kit (4*4gb) 2400mhz


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello guys !
> 
> just got my 2nd 5820k today the patch L501B581 any oc result for this patch ?
> 
> t
> 
> waiting for my x99-a + 16gb adata kit (4*4gb) 2400mhz


That is the batch I have and Seems pretty good. 48x is good at 1.335v
I am on very good cooling so am interested how you do with your chip? What type of cooling.


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello guys !
> 
> just got my 2nd 5820k today the patch L501B581 any oc result for this patch ?
> 
> 
> 
> waiting for my x99-a + 16gb adata kit (4*4gb) 2400mhz


First week in January 2015, interesting, hope it's a good clocker.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moorhen2*
> 
> First week in January 2015, interesting, hope it's a good clocker.


here's the spreadsheet from the OP w/ batch #'s when provided. :csv file - any spreadsheet can open it.thumb:

Book1.csv 16k .csv file


----------



## hotrod717

Finally got 49/45 with some tweaking. 1.406v/ 1.302v


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> here's the spreadsheet from the OP w/ batch #'s when provided. :csv file - any spreadsheet can open it.thumb:
> 
> Book1.csv 16k .csv file


Thanks for that jp.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> That is the batch I have and Seems pretty good. 48x is good at 1.335v
> I am on very good cooling so am interested how you do with your chip? What type of cooling.


I have the Noctua D14 cooler so this will limit me to 1.3v still waiting for the mobo x99-a
Quote:


> First week in January 2015, interesting, hope it's a good clocker. smile.gif


I hope that too thanks








Quote:


> here's the spreadsheet from the OP w/ batch #'s when provided. :csv file - any spreadsheet can open it.thumb:
> 
> Book1.csv 16k .csv file


Thank for that inf


----------



## cryptos9099

Need more samples for better fit :/ And I doubt this is truly useful as there is a lot of external factors impacting the variance... So a Disclaimer on this is not going to predict anything.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cryptos9099*
> 
> Need more samples for better fit :/ And I doubt this is truly useful as there is a lot of external factors impacting the variance... So a Disclaimer on this is not going to predict anything.


That is really cool. +Rep.


----------



## cryptos9099

Here is the other 2 chips. Note the 5th power exponential fit for the 5960X... Lot more samples


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cryptos9099*
> 
> 
> 
> Need more samples for better fit :/ And I doubt this is truly useful as there is a lot of external factors impacting the variance... So a Disclaimer on this is not going to predict anything.


+ Rep for making these. You're right, predict...no, but it does show a reasonable trend.


----------



## gtz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8051*
> 
> My 5820 requires 1.35V for stability @ 4.5 GHz, under stress testing
> I've seen 86 degrees C on one core, with the rest being 13 degrees C
> cooler.
> 
> Has anyone else had the soundcard functionality issue w/X99?
> Sometimes, seemingly randomly, my soundcard won't play any
> sound, but the volume controls work and device manager doesn't
> indicate any problems, usually a restart will fix it, but once in a while
> it takes more than one restart.


It sounds like a driver issue, my AsRock X99 Extreme 4 use to do that and would blue screen everytime I plugged in headphones. Re-installing the sound drivers fixed it.


----------



## Vayne4800

You missing my OC in that list. Are you just selectively choosing OCs? There are a lot of people who can barely do 4.2Ghz. Just because the OCs aren't great, they don't actually come here and tell people about it. One needs to consider that situation otherwise people will always have this wild expectation that 4.5Ghz is easy on the general populace on in reality, it could not be the case.


----------



## Krahe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vayne4800*
> 
> You missing my OC in that list. Are you just selectively choosing OCs? There are a lot of people who can barely do 4.2Ghz. Just because the OCs aren't great, they don't actually come here and tell people about it. One needs to consider that situation otherwise people will always have this wild expectation that 4.5Ghz is easy on the general populace on in reality, it could not be the case.


You have a point, but I see you are on air going by your sig, what voltage are you using?


----------



## Vayne4800

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krahe*
> 
> You have a point, but I see you are on air going by your sig, what voltage are you using?


1.265V. Trying to go to 4.3Ghz with same voltage but no dice so far. Might try to reduce voltage and stay at 4.2Ghz but it is not going to go lower than 1.25V definitely as I have tested that.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cryptos9099*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the other 2 chips. Note the 5th power exponential fit for the 5960X... Lot more samples


NIce work cryptos!


----------



## cryptos9099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vayne4800*
> 
> You missing my OC in that list. Are you just selectively choosing OCs? There are a lot of people who can barely do 4.2Ghz. Just because the OCs aren't great, they don't actually come here and tell people about it. One needs to consider that situation otherwise people will always have this wild expectation that 4.5Ghz is easy on the general populace on in reality, it could not be the case.


The graphs were generated from the *.csv file from @Jpmboy, I omitted non-numerical results and samples missing batch numbers. Otherwise this is as much as there were in the file.

If someone were to compile a more through list and/or glean & clean from OCN and other sites that record this kind of data I would generate new graphs.


----------



## Ganf

So I'm sitting here with a TEC and all of the goodies to go with it in hand and I haven't done anything with it yet, because sticking it on the back of the socket seemed.... Sloppy.... and I'm pretty sure that given time the thermal paste I was about to put on the back of the board would have eaten through the gel coating that all of Asrocks OC edition boards get, which would have been both exciting and saddening at the same time.

I couldn't think of a way to use the TEC efficiently until I remembered having an extra CPU waterblock.



I can put the waterblock on the line from the pump going to the CPU down low where it won't possibly drip on anything and will be directly cooled by the fans, it'll be easy to insulate, and easy to check for problems. Stick the cool side of the TEC to it and the heatsink on the other side and everything is gravy. I can probably even fudge the numbers a bit and not worry about being a little below dewpoint.

Does anyone not agree that I was being an idiot trying to stick it to the back of the socket and this is a much better idea?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vayne4800*
> 
> You missing my OC in that list. Are you just selectively choosing OCs? There are a lot of people who can barely do 4.2Ghz. Just because the OCs aren't great, they don't actually come here and tell people about it. One needs to consider that situation otherwise people will always have this wild expectation that 4.5Ghz is easy on the general populace on in reality, it could not be the case.


If you did not provide your OC via the entry form in the OP, it will not be in the spreadsheet, or in the table in the OP.









updated OP's table.


----------



## inedenimadam

I finally filled out the form form in the OP, but was surprised to find that the X99-A from ASUS is not in the drop down for motherboards.


----------



## Kritikill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> If you did not provide your OC via the entry form in the OP, it will not be in the spreadsheet, or in the table in the OP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> updated OP's table.


Hrmm, I seem to have disappeared from the list.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I finally filled out the form form in the OP, but was surprised to find that the X99-A from ASUS is not in the drop down for motherboards.


It's not my thread.. but I can add it to the form.








[done]
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kritikill*
> 
> Hrmm, I seem to have disappeared from the list.


no you didn't.

#93 Kritikill 5930K 4498.95 Liquid MSI X99S SLI Plus 1.298 http://valid.x86.fr/h8neqn 3/31/2015 23:53:10 3420C194


----------



## Kritikill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> It's not my thread.. but I can add it to the form.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [done]
> no you didn't.
> 
> #93 Kritikill 5930K 4498.95 Liquid MSI X99S SLI Plus 1.298 http://valid.x86.fr/h8neqn 3/31/2015 23:53:10 3420C194


Doh! Sorry.


----------



## Silent Scone

Seems the best time to make a full recovery is directly after the Easter break. Typical...

Doesn't look like I've missed much


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Seems the best time to make a full recovery is directly after the Easter break. Typical...
> 
> Doesn't look like I've missed much


lol - that's because it _was_ Easter break.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> lol - that's because it _was_ Easter break.










. I didn't drink or eat a single sin. Still not 100% now but can work and sit at the PC without feeling like I'm about to die


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . *I didn't drink or eat a single sin*. Still not 100% now but can work and sit at the PC without feeling like I'm about to die


THAT is a cryin shame... plenty of time to make it up tho.







I know a few other guys in the UK who got sick in the past month (ex-colleagues). What's going around there? *as I thin of getting my shots*


----------



## RedGreenGeek

hi

I have the 5930k @ 4.6 1.33v. I'm having some weird temp variations and just wanted your opinion.

My core 3 and 5 are about 5 degrees warmer than the rest.

Is it time for a re-paste? Or is that variation just expected?


----------



## Nizzen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> My stock volts under load was 1.026v.
> So far just clocking core. Seems decent. Need to refamiliarize myself with this Giga bios.
> 45 @ 1.155v. Stock Vrin 1.8v. Can only hope the uncore is decent as well.
> 
> 
> From what I've seen the 5820k's are doing fairly well on oc and voltages. This particular chip was newest available batch in store. L501B581. Didnt have any Costa chips, only Malaysia


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedGreenGeek*
> 
> hi
> 
> I have the 5930k @ 4.6 1.33v. I'm having some weird temp variations and just wanted your opinion.
> 
> My core 3 and 5 are about 5 degrees warmer than the rest.
> 
> Is it time for a re-paste? Or is that variation just expected?


Normal since 980x


----------



## Mr-Dark

Update Got my 16GB kit today 4*4GB adata xpg 2400mhz


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> THAT is a cryin shame... plenty of time to make it up tho.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know a few other guys in the UK who got sick in the past month (ex-colleagues). What's going around there? *as I thin of getting my shots*


It's going around! I would dose up before you come over here for sure


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedGreenGeek*
> 
> hi
> 
> I have the 5930k @ 4.6 1.33v. I'm having some weird temp variations and just wanted your opinion.
> 
> My core 3 and 5 are about 5 degrees warmer than the rest.
> 
> Is it time for a re-paste? Or is that variation just expected?


it not unusual for cores to have temp differences.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> It's going around! I would dose up before you come over here for sure


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Update Got my 16GB kit today 4*4GB adata xpg 2400mhz


I have that exact kit. I have had it running 3000 16-18-18 on the 125 strap. Ended up defaulting it to run on the 100 strap for adaptive voltage, and have not played with it overclocking it that high again. I would be interested to see your results with the kit.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I have that exact kit. I have had it running 3000 16-18-18 on the 125 strap. Ended up defaulting it to run on the 100 strap for adaptive voltage, and have not played with it overclocking it that high again. I would be interested to see your results with the kit.


tomorrow my mobo will be here i will report back soon

how much voltage for 3000mhz 1.35v ?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I have that exact kit. I have had it running 3000 16-18-18 on the 125 strap. Ended up defaulting it to run on the 100 strap for adaptive voltage, and have not played with it overclocking it that high again. I would be interested to see your results with the kit.
> 
> 
> 
> tomorrow my mobo will be here i will report back soon
> 
> how much voltage for 3000mhz 1.35v ?
Click to expand...

1.425boot (only one stick would pass otherwise)
1.375eventual
+.195 vccsa

had to bump cache a hair too


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> 1.425boot (only one stick would pass otherwise)
> 1.375eventual
> +.195 vccsa
> 
> had to bump cache a hair too


Oh thats high i have the 2*4gb kit before but the 2800mhz they run 3000mhz 1.35v c17 without problem

i see in your sig you have x99-a mobo right ? i will get the same which bios you run ? the leatest ?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Oh thats high i have the 2*4gb kit before but the 2800mhz they run 3000mhz 1.35v c17 without problem
> 
> i see in your sig you have x99-a mobo right ? i will get the same which bios you run ? the leatest ?


yeah, latest. Not all kits are created equal, and 4x sticks are harder to get to run than 2x, and yours are binned higher.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> yeah, latest. Not all kits are created equal, and 4x sticks are harder to get to run than 2x, and yours are binned higher.


Sure tomorrow i will see what will happen


----------



## taowulf

I've only read a bit of this thread and it is making me question my desire to go with a 5930K in the future. With the overclocks I am seeing here, my original desire to go with a 5960X seems like it might be more in line with the clocks i would like to see with water cooling.

Great info, guys.


----------



## ABAD1DEA

does anyone know if lapping haswell-e is possible?
i am asking because of the hole in the IHS


----------



## lilchronic

It's possible, but don't see why you would want to void your warranty.


----------



## taowulf

Warranties are meant to be voided.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABAD1DEA*
> 
> does anyone know if lapping haswell-e is possible?
> i am asking because of the hole in the IHS


IVY-E had the "hole" too. It's not worth it unless you get a sample with a really bad IHS crown... if you do then just return it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *taowulf*
> 
> Warranties are meant to be voided.


Buy a $1000 cpu and let us know how you do... lapping it.


----------



## Silent Scone

I wouldn't advise anyone to lap a HW-E CPU. Literally almost no measurable improvement on them


----------



## ABAD1DEA




----------



## xarot

So what did you gain?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xarot*
> 
> So what did you gain?


4.0 to 4.2 GHz? needs to show temperatures.


----------



## xarot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 4.0 to 4.2 GHz? needs to show temperatures.


I think he's on air cooling though. I would've put that chip under water before lapping but that's just me.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xarot*
> 
> I think he's on air cooling though. I would've put that chip under water before lapping but that's just me.


metal into the breather hole is def a no-no. shinny copper too.


----------



## Blameless

Not much of anything under the IHS that would be harmed by getting stuff in the vent hole, though if you are worried about the possibility of shorting a surface mount cap or resistor, you can always blast a solvent into it and drain it a few times...IHS is attached with solder so there is no fear of damaging the TIM with solvents.


----------



## fishingfanatic

Well I just pulled the trigger on a pr of new mobos and ram. SOC and G Skills 3000 mhz. I can hardly wait to try my hand at overclocking the

memory.

I'll leave the 2800 mhz with the classy.

I have zero experience folks so be sure to stay outside of the blast radius for ur own safety....lol

Thought I might try a M2 SSD for my benching software as it's technically slower than my raid 0 setup so no sense in using it for the OS.

I might try it as an os on another system at some point. Upgrade bug has hit big time.









Hahaha, almost forgot. Got some new lenses so I can make out the small print. No wonder I couldn't find the +1 rep.
D'ohhhh:thumb:

FF


----------



## pluke the 2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fishingfanatic*
> 
> Well I just pulled the trigger on a pr of new mobos and ram. SOC and G Skills 3000 mhz. I can hardly wait to try my hand at overclocking the
> 
> memory.
> 
> I'll leave the 2800 mhz with the classy.
> 
> I have zero experience folks so be sure to stay outside of the blast radius for ur own safety....lol
> 
> Thought I might try a M2 SSD for my benching software as it's technically slower than my raid 0 setup so no sense in using it for the OS.
> 
> I might try it as an os on another system at some point. Upgrade bug has hit big time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hahaha, almost forgot. Got some new lenses so I can make out the small print. No wonder I couldn't find the +1 rep.
> D'ohhhh:thumb:
> 
> FF


Let me know please how this works out for you. I have the SOC and 5820k and it won't overclock with the two newest bios.


----------



## fishingfanatic

No problem. Just pm me if I forget. It won't even be here for a few days yet though.

Climbin' the walls!!! hehehe

FF

Well back just gave out so I'm down for the count for at least a day or 2 so not much of anything happening benching wise this weekend.

I wanted to try the D13 on water with the uniblocks this weekend.









Time for a shot of Rye, if that don't work, a cpl of percs, but have to wait an hr or so. Or drink enough to pass out.

2-3 thimbles full...


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> Not much of anything under the IHS that would be harmed by getting stuff in the vent hole, though if you are worried about the possibility of shorting a surface mount cap or resistor, you can always blast a solvent into it and drain it a few times...IHS is attached with solder so there is no fear of damaging the TIM with solvents.


good to know...but I'd rather not try. Lapped a few older chips, mainly due to what I thought was a badly crowned IHS... them came to realize the crown is there for a purpose.


----------



## fishingfanatic

Hey anyone who orders from NCIX they have the Titan X SC on for $1030 right now.

http://www.ncix.com/detail/evga-geforce-gtx-titan-x-d3-107946.htm

Good luck. For that price I can wait a few extra days on backorder.

FF


----------



## djthrottleboi

lol you can get the from nvidia for that price more or less after tax and without tax 1k even


----------



## fishingfanatic

Yeah, but not in Canada. With the currency exchange, shipping and duty it's ridiculous, about $1500+ Canadian to buy 1 around here.

Me thinks they're clearing the shelves for the ti's...

Overall that's about 20 % cheaper after the taxman. I end up saving a bit more from out of province sales tax exemption as well.

Nobody likes the taxman, at least it hurts a bit less this way.

FF


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fishingfanatic*
> 
> Yeah, but not in Canada. With the currency exchange, shipping and duty it's ridiculous, about $1500+ Canadian to buy 1 around here.
> 
> Me thinks they're clearing the shelves for the ti's...
> 
> Overall that's about 20 % cheaper after the taxman. I end up saving a bit more from out of province sales tax exemption as well.
> 
> Nobody likes the taxman, at least it hurts a bit less this way.
> 
> FF


I see. yeah canada has it bad that they are so close to america. all the access to things at nice and high prices.further away and you would have it in stock in canada.


----------



## tux1989

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> 5820k [email protected] 1.335 - 42 @ 1.25v Chilled Water
> 
> Rep To lilchronic and tatmkiv for the info with mobo and cache.


Well i decide to sell my ddr3 ram and my asus z97 pro mb.
Now im going to buy Asrock x99 extreme 6,and kingston hyperX predator 2400 cl12,and i7 5820k









My budget for mb,ram and cpu is 1200 us dollars

Is this chip stable at that overclock?


----------



## Ganf

I think it would be worth it to note that hotrod717 is using chilled water. You won't get anywhere near that with an H100i without a lot of flames, tears and lamenting women.



Now if you're willing to go that extra mile for 100 points in a benchmark, don't let me stop you, I'm just checking to see if you know how long that extra mile is.

http://hwbot.org/xtu/share/198367?clientVersion=5.1.1.25


----------



## tux1989

Is Asrock x99 extreme 6 a O.C socket ?


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tux1989*
> 
> Is Asrock x99 extreme 6 a O.C socket ?


No.
None of the As rock boards are OC socket.


----------



## Ganf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> No.
> None of the As rock boards are OC socket.


OC socket only really matters if you're going for sub-zero temps, so don't even pay attention to that feature unless you plan to do LN2 benchmarking or a serious phase change setup.


----------



## tux1989

What about uncore overclocking on Asrock board ? Is it posible to 4- 4.1 Ghz ?


----------



## Ganf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tux1989*
> 
> What about uncore overclocking on Asrock board ? Is it posible to 4- 4.1 Ghz ?


Of course. As long as the silicon lottery is in your favor. I have seen nothing that indicates Asrock boards don't do just as well on Uncore as any other. The only reason I haven't pushed mine beyond 3.6 is that I got distracted and haven't revisited it yet for a serious tuning.

Being on a 125 Bclk strap makes it harder for me too, but I'm okay with that.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ganf*
> 
> Of course. As long as the silicon lottery is in your favor. I have seen nothing that indicates Asrock boards don't do just as well on Uncore as any other. The only reason I haven't pushed mine beyond 3.6 is that I got distracted and haven't revisited it yet for a serious tuning.
> 
> Being on a 125 Bclk strap makes it harder for me too, but I'm okay with that.


I don't think this is true, everything I've seen shows an OC socket is required for 3.9GHz+ cache.


----------



## Ganf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> I don't think this is true, everything I've seen shows an OC socket is required for 3.9GHz+ cache.


I honestly never noticed that until you pointed it out. Now you've got me curious as to how much of a difference there is between say 3.7 and 4.2 on the uncore. People either seem to think it's pointless or it's significant, but no one ever provides the


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ganf*
> 
> I honestly never noticed that until you pointed it out. Now you've got me curious as to how much of a difference there is between say 3.7 and 4.2 on the uncore. People either seem to think it's pointless or it's significant, but no one ever provides the


It has a huge effect on memory throughput and benchmarks, and a little on cinebench scores.


----------



## Ganf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> It has a huge effect on memory throughput and benchmarks, and a little on cinebench scores.


Now I wanna break the 3.9ghz law. Looks like another sleepless night.


----------



## tux1989

Ok i need advice for motherboard with that O.C socket.
My budget is 330 us dollars.
I like blue and black colours








My ddr4 is crucial balistix sport (its grey







)


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ganf*
> 
> Now I wanna break the 3.9ghz law. Looks like another sleepless night.


Will never happen.

This exists for a reason
http://forum.hwbot.org/showthread.php?t=115483
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tux1989*
> 
> Ok i need advice for motherboard with that O.C socket.
> My budget is 330 us dollars.
> I like blue and black colours
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My ddr4 is crucial balistix sport (its grey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


All Asus X99 Mobos have the OC Socket, Pick one that fits your needs.
Gigabyte X99 SOC Champion is also an excellent Mobo with an OC socket & its only $300.

The only qualms are that it only has 4 RAM slots (no problems if you are an overclocker) & it doesn't fit your color scheme.


----------



## Ganf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Will never happen.
> 
> This exists for a reason
> http://forum.hwbot.org/showthread.php?t=115483
> All Asus X99 Mobos have the OC Socket, Pick one that fits your needs.
> Gigabyte X99 SOC Champion is also an excellent Mobo with an OC socket & its only $300.
> 
> The only qualms are that it only has 4 RAM slots (no problems if you are an overclocker) & it doesn't fit your color scheme.


But that's not a problem that you linked, that's the solution to the problem.









The SOC Champion has been getting some good comments from people on the forums, just keep in mind it doesn't come with some of the creature comforts a lot of people have gotten used to over the years.


----------



## tux1989

Ok.I ordered Asus x99-a,i7 5820k and crucial balistix sport .They will arrive on wednesday


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ganf*
> 
> OC socket only really matters if you're going for sub-zero temps, so don't even pay attention to that feature unless you plan to do LN2 benchmarking or a serious phase change setup.


Not really. the extra power rails in the OC socket allow you to OC some of the chip architecture that would be held at stock voltage otherwise (not only the cache/uncore). Works on air/water/any cooling.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tux1989*
> 
> What about uncore overclocking on Asrock board ? Is it posible to 4- 4.1 Ghz ?


maybe.. but at stock/spec voltage (except for using a high ring (input voltage). Asus really scooped the other MB manufacturers in this chipset.


----------



## toncij

Just a note that 1401N BIOS (latest atm) is such crap. My machine started crashing even at stock (full BIOS reset) that I had to flash back BIOS2 (0701) to BIOS1 to be able to downgrade (actually upgrade at that point) to 0802 - the latest stable BIOS I had.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ganf*
> 
> But that's not a problem that you linked, that's the solution to the problem.


People only spend their time & money fixing something, if its broken.
A sane person doesn't spend their time on a solution for a problem that doesn't exist.

As jpmboy pointed out, uncore over clocking on non OC Socket x99 Mobos is broken because you can't provide UnCore with the required voltage that enables it to clock higher. Just Vring voltage is not enough on x99.

The OC sockets solves this with extra pins that provide the required additional voltages & the thread I linked solves it by soldering wires to an extra power source directly on the CPU, since the required socket pins for the power isn't present in the socket.


----------



## Ganf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> People only spend their time & money fixing something, if its broken.
> A sane person doesn't spend their time on a solution for a problem that doesn't exist.
> 
> As jpmboy pointed out, uncore over clocking on non OC Socket x99 Mobos is broken because you can't provide UnCore with the required voltage that enables it to clock higher. Just Vring voltage is not enough on x99.
> 
> The OC sockets solves this with extra pins that provide the required additional voltages & the thread I linked solves it by soldering wires to an extra power source directly on the CPU, since the required socket pins for the power isn't present in the socket.


I was being humorous. I've been aware of all of this, just not the fact that this was limiting uncores above 3.9ghz.


----------



## c64ocuk

Isn't proof in the compared benchmark tests between default uncore and overclocked ?


----------



## Ganf

So I got my system to clean boot at 4ghz uncore and that was about it. I was pretty sad to see just how solid that 3.9ghz wall is even though I pulled out all of the safeties and power saving states.









However, I managed to find some 3200mhz-15/16/16:1T ram settings that I can still tighten so I'll take that instead.


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tux1989*
> 
> What about uncore overclocking on Asrock board ? Is it posible to 4- 4.1 Ghz ?


Without a pin mod? Probably not, and even if it boots, it won't be stable.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> I don't think this is true, everything I've seen shows an OC socket is required for 3.9GHz+ cache.


There are CPU mods, one of which is rather safe and simple, that can allow 4GHz+, but the 2083 pin socket is needed for best results.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ganf*
> 
> So I got my system to clean boot at 4ghz uncore and that was about it. I was pretty sad to see just how solid that 3.9ghz wall is


My wall is quite a bit lower, but I'm limiting the voltages I use to very safe levels. 3.6GHz is where I start to see dramatically diminishing returns for voltage vs. uncore clock.


----------



## pluke the 2

lucky dogs. my uncore is stuck on auto because i can't even change it or i get failure to load os


----------



## pluke the 2

so in summary. i've managed to hit 4.5 with 1.20volts with all cstates/powersavings off, LLC extreme, and xmp profile of 2666mhz.

using 5820k on gigabyte soc champ.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pluke the 2*
> 
> so in summary. i've managed to hit 4.5 with 1.20volts with all cstates/powersavings off, LLC extreme, and xmp profile of 2666mhz.
> 
> using 5820k on gigabyte soc champ.


Flip the switch to turn on the OC Socket.You shouldn't have trouble clocking Uncore on Giga Soc Champion, myself & many others have gotten up to 4.5Ghz or more.of course after 4.2-4.3 it heavily depends on your chip & cooling.


----------



## pluke the 2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Flip the switch to turn on the OC Socket.You shouldn't have trouble clocking Uncore on Giga Soc Champion, myself & many others have gotten up to 4.5Ghz or more.of course after 4.2-4.3 it heavily depends on your chip & cooling.


thank you. is the switch you refer to called the overclock switch next to the sata ports on the motherboard?

can i ask you what bios you use?


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pluke the 2*
> 
> thank you. is the switch you refer to called the overclock switch next to the sata ports on the motherboard?
> 
> can i ask you what motherboard bios you use?


Yes the switch is next to Sata port, nearby the Heatsink with Gigabyte written on it.
It says CPU MODE, you want to switch it to Mode 2. Do this while you are powered off.

I am on F4y BIOS, but there was a new F4F or someother new BIOS that just came out last week. I haven't had the time to test it yet.


----------



## pluke the 2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Flip the switch to turn on the OC Socket.You shouldn't have trouble clocking Uncore on Giga Soc Champion, myself & many others have gotten up to 4.5Ghz or more.of course after 4.2-4.3 it heavily depends on your chip & cooling.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Yes the switch is next to Sata port, nearby the Heatsink with Gigabyte written on it.
> It says CPU MODE, you want to switch it to Mode 2. Do this while you are powered off.
> 
> I am on F4y BIOS, but there was a new F4F or someother new BIOS that just came out last week. I haven't had the time to test it yet.


not sure which version of bios you have. this is all they have listed on their website:

http://s1186.photobucket.com/user/Plukethe2/media/BIOS Vers_zps4bfxjyo6.jpg.html

and the reason i ask is because all recent versions i am not able to manually overclock at all. it doesn't even underclock.

the yellow circled version is what i have and it overclocks. the two above that do not even underclock

http://s1186.photobucket.com/user/Plukethe2/media/hurrah_zpscpeafrkg.jpg.html


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pluke the 2*
> 
> not sure which version of bios you have. this is all they have listed on their website:
> 
> and the reason i ask is because all recent versions i am not able to manually overclock at all. it doesn't even underclock.
> 
> the yellow circled version is what i have and it overclocks. the two above that do not even underclock


Here you go.
https://www.dropbox.com/s/d4hplo7wxl0uoww/X99SOCChampion.F4y?dl=0


----------



## pluke the 2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Here you go.
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/d4hplo7wxl0uoww/X99SOCChampion.F4y?dl=0


Thanks in advance. Where did you manage to get the BIOS from? Sorry to be a pain in the ass. if this works and is newer i cant thank you enough!


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pluke the 2*
> 
> Thanks in advance. Where did you manage to get the BIOS from? Sorry to be a pain in the ass. if this works and is newer i cant thank you enough!


It was posted a while back in the SOc Champion thread by the OP Lilchronic.

If that doesn't work then we will have to review your BIOS settings. Have been using this for 2+ weeks, no issues here.


----------



## pluke the 2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> It was posted a while back in the SOc Champion thread by the OP Lilchronic.
> 
> If that doesn't work then we will have to review your BIOS settings. Have been using this for 2+ weeks, no issues here.


Didn't try your BIOS yet but the OC mode is on and when I go from auto to manual on cpu uncore it won't boot to windows. It fails before getting to the windows loading screen but after it loads bios.


----------



## tux1989

Well in my country all Asus mb except Deluxe is out of stock.
My i7 5820k arrived today.
I'll be waything Asrock x99 extreme 6 and Kingston HyperX Predator 2400 CL12 tomorow


----------



## norcaljason

I've yet to see any real world performance gains from un-core overclocking.

Anyone?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *norcaljason*
> 
> I've yet to see any real world performance gains from un-core overclocking.
> 
> Anyone?


sure. quickens everything related to ram w/r operations.


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pluke the 2*
> 
> Thanks in advance. Where did you manage to get the BIOS from? Sorry to be a pain in the ass. if this works and is newer i cant thank you enough!


Believe another member posted it on another thread.
Be sure to visit the 99 Champion thread to get the other tricks in getting uncore to oc. I.E. the alt. voltage settings that pop into bios once switch is thrown, vl4, vl5, vl6.









As rt123 said, works great! Some xtra training or reboot may be required. but, once it get in , its solid.


----------



## tux1989

Now testing

LLC 1 in my board
SVID -AUTO 1.72V
Vcore - 1.25
CPU Multi 45
I didnt try lower for now


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tux1989*
> 
> Now testing
> 
> LLC 1 in my board
> SVID -AUTO 1.72V
> Vcore - 1.25
> CPU Multi 45
> I didnt try lower for now


loolks like a really good chip.. although HW64 is a bit screwy in what it reports. Try AID64.


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *norcaljason*
> 
> I've yet to see any real world performance gains from un-core overclocking.
> 
> Anyone?


Archival is noticeably faster during big compression jobs.

Encryption is measurably faster, but not to a perceptible degree.


----------



## xarot

Hi guys,

My 5960X needs 1.2 V vCache for 4 GHz cache. It works perfectly when using manual, but when I use adaptive and set offset to +0.005 V and additional turbo voltage to 1.195 to get 1.2 V, the thing doesn't even POST. Doing something wrong?

Minimum cache multiplier is on AUTO and maximum is at 40.

Edit. Wrong thread. Should have posted this to RVE thread. Sorry.


----------



## tux1989

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> loolks like a really good chip.. although HW64 is a bit screwy in what it reports. Try AID64.


Ok ill try aida.
Tommorw i will try to lower vcore,because i didnt know that chip is a good







But every guide that i see,they say put 1.3volt and 45 multi and test.But i did 45 multi and 1.25v.
Stock vid under load and 34 multi is 0.980v

ps
Sorry if you cant understand me but english is not my native language.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tux1989*
> 
> Ok ill try aida.
> Tommorw i will try to lower vcore,because i didnt know that chip is a good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But every guide that i see,they say put 1.3volt and 45 multi and test.But i did 45 multi and 1.25v.
> Stock vid under load and 34 multi is 0.980v
> 
> ps
> Sorry if you cant understand me but english is not my native language.


lol - i'm originally from Brooklyn... so English is not my native language either.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Hello guys









i need some info to oc my cpu

i have the 5820k + x99-a leatest bios + 16gb adata kit 4*4gb 2400mhz

at stock setting just enable the xmp profile for 2400mhz ram i see 3.6ghz under loading 1.08v and 1.9v

input voltage for sure the ram 2400mhz 1.2v and 3ghz cash with 0.965v

first step i set all core to 4.2ghz and 1.18v manual 1.9v input and start with cinbench pass next step the Intel

XTU benchmark pass 11 but bsod in bench num 12

then going to the bios set the llc to level 8 and the phaze to extreme and the cpu cap to 140%

the cash voltage to 1.05v for sure 3ghz and the system agent voltage +0.200 becouse i see + 0.150 at stock

setting but +0.000 whan i set my oc setting

now i try the intel xtu bench and pass 20 one back one now start stress aida64 if pass i will go to bf4 and play some time

now i see 1.18v with some spike to 1.2v under loading 1.93v input with some spike to 1.95v is this safe fore 24/7 oc ?

last thing i set the c state in the bios to enable and the level to c2 thats drop my vcore to 0.650 in the idle


----------



## tux1989

Is there a people with Asrock mb ?
What is that sensror (marked one) that read 110 C


----------



## Ganf

HWinfo doesn't seem to handle the auxiliary sensors on the Asrock boards well at all. I've got 6 that show up and they all read 90-110c seconds after I boot my PC, with the processor at idle.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ganf*
> 
> HWinfo doesn't seem to handle the auxiliary sensors on the Asrock boards well at all. I've got 6 that show up and they all read 90-110c seconds after I boot my PC, with the processor at idle.


not just Asrock. HWI reports sensors that aren't even there.


----------



## Ganf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> not just Asrock. HWI reports sensors that aren't even there.


I think that's what about 4 of mine are.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ganf*
> 
> I think that's what about 4 of mine are.


lolz - at least 4. you have to ID them right-click and "hide". I just use aid64.


----------



## tux1989

Aida64 didnt show any sensors in my system.Only Vcore and Dram power draw.


----------



## tistou77

you have tested with the latest beta release?


----------



## tux1989

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tistou77*
> 
> you have tested with the latest beta release?


No i buy Extreme edition

Also what is stock uncore voltage ot i7 5820k ,becouse hwinfo and aida64 didnt detect it.


----------



## tistou77

And with the last beta (Help => Check for Update) ?

Before, in Preference, General => Update Type: Stable and beta Updates


----------



## Mr-Dark

Any one have problem with sound ?

i have problem with my x99-a the sound stop randomly and need to reboot the windows say ( problem with sound playback )

i try all 3 version from asus and all same problem could it be the windows ?


----------



## Ganf

Sound driver compatibility seems to be a common issue, there are several of us with different bugs in this area.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ganf*
> 
> Sound driver compatibility seems to be a common issue, there are several of us with different bugs in this area.


im going to install windwos 8.1 pro again and see i will use the first sound driver in asus site


----------



## spacealiens

I'm wondering if anyone can help or point me in the right direction. I'm attempting to get a stable overclock of 4.0 Ghz with as low of voltage as possible on my Dad's workstation PC (A gift that my siblings, siblings-in-law, and I have put together for him). I'm working with a 5820k, Asus X99-Pro, and 32 gb (4x8gb) Corsair LPX 2400 Mhz. Currently the ram is not set to XMP and running at the stock 2133, and the cache is set to stock clocks and voltage. At 1.21V, the 4 Ghz overclock is completely stable when stressing with Aida64, and completed an 8+ hour run of x264 stability test v2 (plus a bunch of other various bluray handrake transcodes I've done too). The problem occurs when the computer is at idle or is being set to shut down: it locks up. After hard resetting the computer, it boots to an Asus bios screen that says something to the effect of "Overclock failed."

I've initially bumped up the voltage from 1.9-1.21 over the first of couple times it has occurred. Should I just keep increasing the voltage? Am I missing some other voltage or setting? Temperatures have been upper 50s to mid 60s during stressing and cap out below 70. I have a 240mm aio cooler I think I can fit in if I need to push the voltage up more, but would rather purchase a bigger air cooler if needed.

Edit: Bios version currently 1501.


----------



## tux1989

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ganf*
> 
> Sound driver compatibility seems to be a common issue, there are several of us with different bugs in this area.


May i ask you something.Can you show me you HWinfo64 ?
My hwinfo doesnt show my uncore voltage,vccsa voltage,ram voltage


----------



## Ganf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tux1989*
> 
> May i ask you something.Can you show me you HWinfo64 ?
> My hwinfo doesnt show my uncore voltage,vccsa voltage,ram voltage


When I'm back at the house sure. That won't be for another couple hours though.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tux1989*
> 
> Aida64 didnt show any sensors in my system.Only Vcore and Dram power draw.


they are in there... these are the ones I use on my external digital picture frame which AID64 real-time updates.:


----------



## Ganf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tux1989*
> 
> May i ask you something.Can you show me you HWinfo64 ?
> My hwinfo doesnt show my uncore voltage,vccsa voltage,ram voltage


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ganf*
> 
> When I'm back at the house sure. That won't be for another couple hours though.


Now that you have me looking for them, I noticed that HWinfo doesn't show it for me either. Try Aida64 or Intel XTU.


----------



## tux1989

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ganf*
> 
> Now that you have me looking for them, I noticed that HWinfo doesn't show it for me either. Try Aida64 or Intel XTU.


This is my first Asrock Mb.With all Asus motherboards that i've had all sensors worked.I think this is a Asrock issue


----------



## Ganf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tux1989*
> 
> This is my first Asrock Mb.With all Asus motherboards that i've had all sensors worked.I think this is a Asrock issue


I don't have an issue at all with XTU or AIDA. I have issues with other programs like CPU-Z, but to be fair those programs also have problems reading the X99 chipset and my graphics card, which they should have 0 issues with. And every one of them has different problems. It's certainly the software.


----------



## tux1989

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ganf*
> 
> I don't have an issue at all with XTU or AIDA. I have issues with other programs like CPU-Z, but to be fair those programs also have problems reading the X99 chipset and my graphics card, which they should have 0 issues with. And every one of them has different problems. It's certainly the software.


What is your max uncore oc ?
In XTU i'm able to hit 3.6 with 1.2volts but if i try to set 36 in bios and 1.2 cache volts cant boot to windows.


----------



## Ganf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tux1989*
> 
> What is your max uncore oc ?
> In XTU i'm able to hit 3.6 with 1.2volts but if i try to set 36 in bios and 1.2 cache volts cant boot to windows.


3.8, but it gets the chip hotter than I'd like at 1.275v.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Is the cash oc problem ?

in the first time i start oc my cpu i set my core to 4.2ghz 1.17v and test the stability and its stable no problem

then i set the cash to 4ghz 1.15v and no problem stable so far didnt try change the voltage or somthing in the bios my oc stable


----------



## Jpmboy

derped. oops.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> NP. will ship when final payment is received.


I'm confused


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I'm confused


text entered in wrong window.


----------



## SynchronicBoost

Bummin: just picked up an MSI X99 w/ some decent power phases to join the club w/ a 5820. But after dusting off a 3570k on MSI I'm starting to get regrets. Someone w/ an MSI please tell me they're getting some good stable clocks


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SynchronicBoost*
> 
> Bummin: just picked up an MSI X99 w/ some decent power phases to join the club w/ a 5820. But after dusting off a 3570k on MSI I'm starting to get regrets. Someone w/ an MSI please tell me they're getting some good stable clocks


Welcome to the club!


----------



## aerotracks

Picked up a L427C566, so far game stable at 4.4/ 1.31V (not that I need to game with it, just got it for benching







)


----------



## Warlord_Link

Hi guys, after I stuck at 4.2ghz then I change M/B to Asrock X99 oc formula because it is very very cheap.

Also I change the cpu cooler from Tuniq tower to close loop water. With this M/B, it could go to 4.5Ghz at 1.275v vcore and get stable from Intel XTU, it is barely stable at 4.2ghz 1.3v vcore from Asrock X99X killer board.


----------



## SynchronicBoost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> Picked up a L427C566, so far game stable at 4.4/ 1.31V (not that I need to game with it, just got it for benching
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> http://abload.de/image.php?img=xtu44002372mhzjff.png


Very nice to see, you're getting somewhere. I picked up the X99 SLI Krait Edition. I just hope that the BIOS is something that is workable.


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SynchronicBoost*
> 
> Very nice to see, you're getting somewhere. I picked up the X99 SLI Krait Edition. I just hope that the BIOS is something that is workable.


To be honest, I haven't owned a MSI board since Socket A. BIOS is very smooth, the little memory OC I did has been trouble free, no hang ups during POST.. very pleased!


----------



## SynchronicBoost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> To be honest, I haven't owned a MSI board since Socket A. BIOS is very smooth, the little memory OC I did has been trouble free, no hang ups during POST.. very pleased!


I've been spoiled as of late with an Asus X79 Sabertooth BIOS


----------



## aerotracks

I'm coming from ASRock Z97 OCF / Z87M... these are top notch. And I'm pleased with MSI. I don't know about Asus, my Maximus Gene VII still needs to grow on me.


----------



## SynchronicBoost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> I'm coming from ASRock Z97 OCF / Z87M... these are top notch. And I'm pleased with MSI. I don't know about Asus, my Maximus Gene VII still needs to grow on me.


Asus' little shortcuts and explanations on every function in BIOS is handy, albeit my experience is on a high-end Asus board. I don't know what the low-end looks like. My MSI experience has only gone as high end as a GD-65, and that BIOS is lacking, no explanations, and no warnings that you can't change out the value of VCORE, for instance, by double-clicking or hitting enter. You have to know to use + -, which isn't very intuitive. And I find that w/ the MSI boards (3 of them so far, different models) they're susceptible to requiring CMOS clearing all the time. So you chase your tail thinking settings went in but, they really didn't and the CMOS needs clearing, regardless of what the screen says is the value you put in. BIOS revs on MSI also mean that your previous OC profiles no longer apply. They otherwise clock well though.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> Picked up a L427C566, so far game stable at 4.4/ 1.31V (not that I need to game with it, just got it for benching
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://abload.de/image.php?img=xtu44002372mhzjff.png


can you please put these pics in a spoiler - seems they load very slow an drag the page to a crawl.


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> can you please put these pics in a spoiler - seems they load very slow an drag the page to a crawl.


That's weird, doesn't slow down anything for me. Fixed it.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> That's weird, doesn't slow down anything for me. Fixed it.


yeah - no big deal, maybe sometimes the concurrent traffic or the picture url is the culprit depending on the size of the graphic. But thanks!


----------



## Kimir

It's because it's in png, like bmp, large file size can be slow sometimes. jpg rules the internet for a reason.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Guys i have some info about using the manual vcore in x99 mobo asus for sure

i set the vcore to manual thats give me constant vcore load and idle what i do i enable the cstate in the bios not the auto under advance cpu fature

you will see new setting then set c state limit to c2 and enable c3 report thats setting give me 0.650v in idle and 1.18v loading









cpu-z still report 1.18v idle and load becouse they read the VID not the vcore you can use hwmonter ( VIN 4 value ) to see actual vcore

or cpu-z 1.64v to see actual vcore

Thank all hop this info helpfull for someone


----------



## Suferbus

Anyone have any tips or links to tips on overclocking 5930k on Gigabyte x99 platform? My first Intel CPU, coming from AMD, totally different monster. I just need basics, what to mess with and what not to mess with, not specific instructions obviously.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Suferbus*
> 
> Anyone have any tips or links to tips on overclocking 5930k on Gigabyte x99 platform? My first Intel CPU, coming from AMD, totally different monster. I just need basics, what to mess with and what not to mess with, not specific instructions obviously.


nice little read









http://www.tweaktown.com/guides/6755/intel-core-i7-5960x-extreme-edition-s-spec-qfra-cpu-overclocking-guide/index3.html

And if you have a newer board with extra pins you can read threw this aswell
http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/7055/gigabyte-x99-soc-champion-intel-motherboard-review/index.html


----------



## erase

With the i7-5960X for gaming is it better to disable hyper-threading, to allow real cores to be assigned threads rather than the chance that threads are assign to the virtual cores, or does Windows 8.1 know how to figure this out on its own?


----------



## Nizzen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erase*
> 
> With the i7-5960X for gaming is it better to disable hyper-threading, to allow real cores to be assigned threads rather than the chance that threads are assign to the virtual cores, or does Windows 8.1 know how to figure this out on its own?


Try and report back









Every game is different.


----------



## rakesh27

Guys,

Ive always been with AMD, very high end rig coming froma 8350BE @ 4.8Ghz v1.48, i thought lets try the other side, snce everyone says Intel is so much better.

Pls remember this is my first time overclocking a intel rig, this is what ive achieved so far

5960x @4.6Ghz v1.35
32Gb DDR4 @ 2400Mhz 2T (rated 3000Mhz) v1.35 Quad Channel

What do you think, i find tricky is the ram, i try to push to 2600Mhz, system just reboots, constant errors.

Anyone have any ideas ?


----------



## spacealiens

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spacealiens*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm wondering if anyone can help or point me in the right direction. I'm attempting to get a stable overclock of 4.0 Ghz with as low of voltage as possible on my Dad's workstation PC (A gift that my siblings, siblings-in-law, and I have put together for him). I'm working with a 5820k, Asus X99-Pro, and 32 gb (4x8gb) Corsair LPX 2400 Mhz. Currently the ram is not set to XMP and running at the stock 2133, and the cache is set to stock clocks and voltage. At 1.21V, the 4 Ghz overclock is completely stable when stressing with Aida64, and completed an 8+ hour run of x264 stability test v2 (plus a bunch of other various bluray handrake transcodes I've done too). The problem occurs when the computer is at idle or is being set to shut down: it locks up. After hard resetting the computer, it boots to an Asus bios screen that says something to the effect of "Overclock failed."
> 
> I've initially bumped up the voltage from 1.9-1.21 over the first of couple times it has occurred. Should I just keep increasing the voltage? Am I missing some other voltage or setting? Temperatures have been upper 50s to mid 60s during stressing and cap out below 70. I have a 240mm aio cooler I think I can fit in if I need to push the voltage up more, but would rather purchase a bigger air cooler if needed.
> 
> Edit: Bios version currently 1501.


For anyone trouble shooting in the future, the problem was with the 290x Lightning. When I switched it out with two other GPUs, there weren't any problems. So I replaced the GPU, and I bumped the voltage back down to 1.15, stressed and have had no more problems. Something weird happened though, when I turned Adaptive back on and did a test transcode, the voltage only goes up to 1.05 while at 100% load and 4.0 Ghz (Ram at 2400 Mhz on the 100 Mhz strap). I'm wondering if I can actually bump it down to 1.05, or if I should bump up the multiplier some more. It seems this chip does really well with little voltage.


----------



## jon6113

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rakesh27*
> 
> Guys,
> 
> Ive always been with AMD, very high end rig coming froma 8350BE @ 4.8Ghz v1.48, i thought lets try the other side, snce everyone says Intel is so much better.
> 
> Pls remember this is my first time overclocking a intel rig, this is what ive achieved so far
> 
> 5960x @4.6Ghz v1.35
> 32Gb DDR4 @ 2400Mhz 2T (rated 3000Mhz) v1.35 Quad Channel
> 
> What do you think, i find tricky is the ram, i try to push to 2600Mhz, system just reboots, constant errors.
> 
> Anyone have any ideas ?


Try putting that RAM at 3200MHz on the 100 strap/100 BCLK, and 1.38 volts.


----------



## rakesh27

Thaks for the advice, Ill try that tomorrow.

Im abit scared though, as i really never before overclocked my ram or any ram. The last thing i want to do is burn out my sticks or board.

Whats the maxium voltage you can push ram to ?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rakesh27*
> 
> Thaks for the advice, Ill try that tomorrow.
> 
> Im abit scared though, as i really never before overclocked my ram or any ram. The last thing i want to do is burn out my sticks or board.
> 
> Whats the maxium voltage you can push ram to ?


with 32GB, which I assume is 4x8GB sticks, OCing can be a real challenge with hi density sticks. you'll need to set the dram power to at least 130% and Dram phase to optimized. System Agent voltage will also need tuning. As for a "safe" dram voltage, just stay below 1.4V and you'll be fine. Lots o folks run higher voltage with no issue - 1.5V etc.s.


----------



## tux1989

How long should i test with aida64 ?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tux1989*
> 
> How long should i test with aida64 ?


2 to 4 hours. Don't go overboard. There's a thread on OCUK where people are claiming systems aren't stable without doing 8 hours of AIDA with CPU and System mem ticked - constantly berating people that don't run it for that long, yet the thread is filled with people saying RealBench is failing in minutes.

2 to 4 hours of a variety of suites is best. Longer if you really feel the need or stability is imperative from the get go. AIDA cache test is pretty good for picking up instability there though.


----------



## rakesh27

Ok I have Geil Evo Potenza 32gb rated at 3000Mhz but I got the 8 x 4gb sticks as the price was good from overclockers.

When I visited Geil's website and checked the specs for the quad channel sticks they said these are overlockable to 3200Mhz.

I will try what you said first start with 2600 and see how it goes. I'll report back later.

Thank you all so much, I'm beginning to love this board esp this combination I have, Intel Is a beast


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rakesh27*
> 
> Ok I have Geil Evo Potenza 32gb rated at 3000Mhz but I got the *8 x 4gb sticks* as the price was good from overclockers.
> 
> When I visited Geil's website and checked the specs for the quad channel sticks they said these are overlockable to 3200Mhz.
> 
> I will try what you said first start with 2600 and see how it goes. I'll report back later.
> 
> Thank you all so much, I'm beginning to love this board esp this combination I have, Intel Is a beast


actually, I think that's better than 4x8GB. Yeah - you might be able to OC those to 3200 with a little tweaking.


----------



## Artah

Hi guys, I just got a 5960x on my main rig and I'm using an asus sabertooth x99. I can't seem to get it to 4.5GHz @ 1.3v. I tried 100 bclk and it seems to be more unstable than when I run it at 125. I didn't adjust the strap because I don't know what it is exactly. Anyone OC with this board/cpu at 4.5 or higher and stable plz PM me settings that I should change or post a reply. I'm using Corsair Dominator Platinum 3000MHz CMD16GX4M4B3000C15 with 8 modules. I'm using this with evga gtx 980 superclocked that I also have overclocked but I am not having any video issues. I'm currently running stable at 4.250 GHz and around 70c on full load with 1.3v, not sure if I want to go higher on voltage. Thanks.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artah*
> 
> Hi guys, I just got a 5960x on my main rig and I'm using an asus sabertooth x99. I can't seem to get it to 4.5GHz @ 1.3v. I tried 100 bclk and it seems to be more unstable than when I run it at 125. I didn't adjust the strap because I don't know what it is exactly. Anyone OC with this board/cpu at 4.5 or higher and stable plz PM me settings that I should change or post a reply. I'm using Corsair Dominator Platinum 3000MHz CMD16GX4M4B3000C15 with 8 modules. I'm using this with evga gtx 980 superclocked that I also have overclocked but I am not having any video issues. I'm currently running stable at 4.250 GHz and around 70c on full load with 1.3v, not sure if I want to go higher on voltage. Thanks.


You need a pretty good chip to do 4.5 @ 1.3V. Try for 4.3-4.4 instead.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> actually, I think that's better than 4x8GB. Yeah - you might be able to OC those to 3200 with a little tweaking.


Fancy trying to get this stable?









http://www.tweaktown.com/pressrelease/9150/skill-announces-worlds-fastest-ddr4-128gb-16gbx8-memory-kit-2800mhz/index.html

Snip:
Quote:


> G.SKILL International Enterprises Co., Ltd., the world's leading manufacturer of extreme performance memory and solid state storage, is thrilled to announce the world's first DDR4 128GB(16GBx8) 2800MHz CL16-16-16 -36 1.35V memory kit based on the newest 16GB capacity DDR4 consumer-class memory modules. These high capacity memory modules are manufactured with new 8Gb ICs produced on the latest 20nm fabrication process, which takes performance to a whole new level, by Samsung Electronics.
> 
> Following the G.SKILL tradition of high-end memory kit releases, the new 16GB memory modules are available in kits of up to 8 modules per kit, as well as high performance frequencies from DDR4-2133MHz to DDR4-2800MHz. The dawn of a new high-density memory standard is upon us.
> 
> "During development of these DDR4 16GB modules, we see amazing future potential for 128GB (16GBx8) memory kits in extreme high capacity operation on upcoming platforms," says Tequila Huang, Vice President of Research & Development, G.SKILL. "We will be witnessing the beginning of a new set of standards for extreme capacity and performance DDR4 memory kits on both current and future computing platforms. Needless to say, we are very excited for this release."
> 
> Intel XMP Support
> 
> This G.SKILL DDR4 128GB 2800MHz memory kit comes with the latest Intel XMP 2.0 standard developed for the Intel X99 platform. It provides PC enthusiasts an entirely trouble-free overclocking experience to boost their systems for extreme levels of performance, while retaining system stability.
> 
> Limited Lifetime Warranty
> 
> All G.SKILL memory products come with a lifetime warranty and the G.SKILL technical team is always ready to provide consumers with complete technical support via online forums, telephone and email.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Fancy trying to get this stable?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.tweaktown.com/pressrelease/9150/skill-announces-worlds-fastest-ddr4-128gb-16gbx8-memory-kit-2800mhz/index.html
> 
> Snip:


lolz - that's a nice size ram disk!. I've been toying with trying (for 30 days anyway) *this* kit.


----------



## one80

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> You need a pretty good chip to do 4.5 @ 1.3V. Try for 4.3-4.4 instead.


Yep +1.

I need 1.27 for 4.4, but it jumps massively for 4.5 and I need >1.35, where it starts throttling for me (on air).


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> lolz - that's a nice size ram disk!. I've been toying with trying (for 30 days anyway) *this* kit.


lol your IMC seems pretty solid so I reckon you could pull it off, just depends how particular the SA required is I suppose.

Not enough of a jump for me to warrant bothering. I'd love to try and get 16GB DIMMs stable, 128gb would certainly be a few days worth of testing, especially at 2800







. If at all at 2800, most systems would most likely have to settle at 2400-2666.


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *one80*
> 
> Yep +1.
> 
> I need 1.27 for 4.4, but it jumps massively for 4.5 and I need >1.35, where it starts throttling for me (on air).


What motherboard are you using? Can I get some ideas on what things you turned off to get it running that well? 4.4 would be good enough for me.


----------



## one80

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artah*
> 
> What motherboard are you using? Can I get some ideas on what things you turned off to get it running that well? 4.4 would be good enough for me.


Evga X99 Micro. It's an OK board, nothing special.

Ram on XMP @2400 and use adaptive voltage +215mv, 100 bclk and 44x multi. Otherwise everything else is on/auto - I've got speedsteo, C States all enabled/auto.


----------



## Silent Scone

http://www.scan.co.uk/products/400gb-intel-750-series-aic-ssd-hhhl-pcie-30-(x4)-nvme-intel-nand-flash-read-2200mb-s-write-900mb-s-4

still no stock in the UK


----------



## Nizzen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> http://www.scan.co.uk/products/400gb-intel-750-series-aic-ssd-hhhl-pcie-30-(x4)-nvme-intel-nand-flash-read-2200mb-s-write-900mb-s-4
> 
> still no stock in the UK


100+ in stock here in Norway









http://www.supersmart.no/PartDetail.aspx?q=p:7885276;c:92307


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *one80*
> 
> Evga X99 Micro. It's an OK board, nothing special.
> 
> Ram on XMP @2400 and use adaptive voltage +215mv, 100 bclk and 44x multi. Otherwise everything else is on/auto - I've got speedsteo, C States all enabled/auto.


Thanks, I'll try it with my memory down clocked from 3000 to 2400 see if it stops crashing @4.4/4.5 and bring down the bclk back to 100.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nizzen*
> 
> 100+ in stock here in Norway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.supersmart.no/PartDetail.aspx?q=p:7885276;c:92307


They're probably stuck in customs. Crap country to live in


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nizzen*
> 
> 100+ in stock here in Norway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.supersmart.no/PartDetail.aspx?q=p:7885276;c:92307


lol - more drives than people.


----------



## Nizzen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> lol - more drives than people.


Here is ssd's for half the country









http://s413.photobucket.com/user/Nizzen/media/festessdbench.jpg.html
http://s413.photobucket.com/user/Nizzen/media/festessd16xintel.jpg.html


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nizzen*
> 
> Here is ssd's for half the country
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://s413.photobucket.com/user/Nizzen/media/festessdbench.jpg.html
> http://s413.photobucket.com/user/Nizzen/media/festessd16xintel.jpg.html


daaum - that rig is actually better looking than mine.







just square-up that fan.

lol - just think of all your fellow citizens in need of SSDs.


----------



## Silent Scone

lol love what you've done with the place







.

http://www.scan.co.uk/products/400gb-intel-750-series-aic-ssd-hhhl-pcie-30-(x4)-nvme-intel-nand-flash-read-2200mb-s-write-900mb-s-4

Finally...Bit the bullet (naturally), coming tomorrow









Just a case now of trying to find a decent way of mounting it in conjunction with the 3 TITAN X. Got me' PCIE 4x extender cable


----------



## intrigger

Finally got my system up and running.

5960x/32gb ram at 2400mhz/asus r5E

So far managed 4.7ghz at 1.325v and 1.92v input voltage

Have run real bench with max ram (32gb) usage for 4 hours, and prime95 all night no errors with max core temp at 65C

Is this a good result? I noticed quite a few 5ghz+ scores on water in the leaderboard. Are those stable 24/7 overclock a or just bench stable?

I have a custom water loop.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *intrigger*
> 
> Finally got my system up and running.
> 
> 5960x/32gb ram at 2400mhz/asus r5E
> 
> So far managed 4.7ghz at 1.325v and 1.92v input voltage
> 
> Have run real bench with max ram (32gb) usage for 4 hours, and prime95 all night no errors with max core temp at 65C
> 
> Is this a good result? I noticed quite a few 5ghz+ scores on water in the leaderboard. Are those stable 24/7 overclock a or just bench stable?
> 
> I have a custom water loop.


Your chip is gold if you're stable at 4.7/1.325V. The leaderboard is just boot and validation.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *intrigger*
> 
> Finally got my system up and running.
> 
> 5960x/32gb ram at 2400mhz/asus r5E
> 
> So far managed 4.7ghz at 1.325v and 1.92v input voltage
> 
> Have run real bench with max ram (32gb) usage for 4 hours, and prime95 all night no errors with max core temp at 65C
> 
> Is this a good result? I noticed quite a few 5ghz+ scores on water in the leaderboard. Are those stable 24/7 overclock a or just bench stable?
> 
> I have a custom water loop.


Those temps are awesome.

Can we see a picture of the Water Cooling loop.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> lol love what you've done with the place
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> http://www.scan.co.uk/products/400gb-intel-750-series-aic-ssd-hhhl-pcie-30-(x4)-nvme-intel-nand-flash-read-2200mb-s-write-900mb-s-4
> 
> Finally...Bit the bullet (naturally), coming tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just a case now of trying to find a decent way of mounting it in conjunction with the 3 TITAN X. Got me' PCIE 4x extender cable


Yeah - plz post a shot of it once you get it in there... just in case another graphics card shows up here.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *intrigger*
> 
> Finally got my system up and running.
> 
> 5960x/32gb ram at 2400mhz/asus r5E
> 
> So far managed 4.7ghz at 1.325v and 1.92v input voltage
> 
> Have run real bench with max ram (32gb) usage for 4 hours, and prime95 all night no errors with max core temp at 65C
> 
> Is this a good result? I noticed quite a few 5ghz+ scores on water in the leaderboard. Are those stable 24/7 overclock a or just bench stable?
> 
> I have a custom water loop.


that's pretty amazing... or BS, lol. p95 with AVX and FM3 disabled?


----------



## Mindtrick

Has anyone here had any experience with using the intel performance tuning protection plan? Specifically with returning the 5960X? If so, how much information is requested? Can this be used as another go at the silicon lottery? How much better or worse was the replacement chip? Was the replacement CPU cross-shipped, or shipped prior to returning the "damaged" CPU?

Thanks for any input.


----------



## intrigger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Yeah - plz post a shot of it once you get it in there... just in case another graphics card shows up here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that's pretty amazing... or BS, lol. p95 with AVX and FM3 disabled?


I'm using prime95 v. 26.6 (the vp latest pre-AVX) version, as I thought that it was bad for the processor to use the latest version due to power spikes.


----------



## intrigger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Those temps are awesome.
> 
> Can we see a picture of the Water Cooling loop.


Sure, I'll post a picture, though the system is still in testing/building phase, so I have an old GPU in there at the moment, and had trouble with one of the installed power supplies, so using another in the meantime just to test the system.


----------



## intrigger

http://s697.photobucket.com/user/faicalc309/media/20150430_055655.jpg.html

Issue with the power supply behind the 360 radiator, so using an external one until I can take apart the system and see whats wrong with it...

http://s697.photobucket.com/user/faicalc309/media/20150430_055704.jpg.html

Dual loop config, the white tubing is for the GPU loop, and is disconnected at present until l sort out the build...

http://s697.photobucket.com/user/faicalc309/media/20150430_055743.jpg.html

http://s697.photobucket.com/user/faicalc309/media/20150430_055817.jpg.html

Dual bay reservoir is for CPU/MB/Hard drive loop. Dual 24V pumps running in series (PMP-450S Strong edition pumps). Rads in this loop are dual thin 480s, dual UT60 360s, single 120.

Single bay reservoir is for the GPU loop. Dual pump MCP35Xs. Dual 560 radiators (bottom mounted). with Gentle Typhoons + shroud/bgears 120mm-140mm adapter pushing, and Corsair SP140s (white LED version) pulling.

Have a flow sensor in each loop, and multiple inline temp sensors, which will all be connected to an Aquaero 6 XT for full control. All rad fans will also be connected to the Aquaero, and case fans to the Lamptron FC5v3 (30A/channel). MCP35Xs also connected to the Aquaero 6 XT for temp based flow control.

http://s697.photobucket.com/user/faicalc309/media/20150430_055830.jpg.html

http://s697.photobucket.com/user/faicalc309/media/TITAN Xs.jpg.html

And now for the pain, 4 Titan Xs still sealed that I have had since March 30th. Can't install them until the system is sorted, and will first install them aircooled, then fit EK blocks and backplates. Will most likely run in Tri-sli with dedicated Physx for the last card

http://s697.photobucket.com/user/faicalc309/media/20150430_055937.jpg.html

4 x EK Nickel /Acetel blocks and 4 x Nickel backplates and 1mm/0.5mm Fujipoly 17W/mK

http://s697.photobucket.com/user/faicalc309/media/Overclock.png.html

I don't know why the printscreen is such bad quality, will do it again when I get home, however basicall it shows a 4.7Ghz Overclock, 4 hours Realbench completed with full 32GB Ram Usage, Prime95 run for 8 hours. Had to increase voltage to 1.35V (Temps still maxing out in the 60s), as I got a BSOD. Now running AIDA 64 stress test in parallel to Prime 95, and will check on it when I get home


----------



## Silent Scone

Probably because it's 800x450 pixels









On a serious note, nice - however don't use Prime 95 (ver 28 onwards). Been covered extensively. With that much voltage especially, you risk degrading the CPU due to the heavy AVX 2.0 routines present.

Also I would not bother running a TITANX of all things as a dedicated PhysX card. You'll be losing a lot of performance. Just set PhysX to reside on the 4th card, but don't dedicate it. Total waste


----------



## intrigger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Probably because it's 800x450 pixels
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On a serious note, nice - however don't use Prime 95 (ver 28 onwards). Been covered extensively. With that much voltage especially, you risk degrading the CPU due to the heavy AVX 2.0 routines present.
> 
> Also I would not bother running a TITANX of all things as a dedicated PhysX card. You'll be losing a lot of performance. Just set PhysX to reside on the 4th card, but don't dedicate it. Total waste


Thanks for the advice. I am using the non-AVX build of Prime95 26.6 I believe.

With regards to the GPUs, was just an idea and will experiment once I finally have it all setup (and also until either the ROG or EVGA v2 SLI bridges see the light of day, I only have nice 3 Way bridges (Nvidia/EVGA))


----------



## Kimir

Sweet rig eLoop bro!


----------



## intrigger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Sweet rig eLoop bro!


Thanks bro, its all about the eloops  with a sprinkle of good old gentle typhoons lol 59 fans in this rig in total when fully set up, 43 of which are eloop 1900rpm, 8 gentle typhoons, and 8 Corsair SP140s


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *intrigger*
> 
> I'm using prime95 v. 26.6 (the vp latest pre-AVX) version, as I thought that it was bad for the processor to use the latest version due to power spikes.


Makes sense.









you can disable AVX and/or FM3 in the new version with a simple mod to teh config file.


----------



## rakesh27

wow, that looks heavy, you are gonna tidy all that up and put the side panels on and mount the psu into the case.

Wouldnt it be better with 4 x 295x2, basically 8gpus, in 4k that would be awesome.

Enough respect goes to you for that build.

Ive got my 5960x @4.6Ghz V1.35 and ram 2400 32gb with Asus E WS X99, still happy with it...


----------



## intrigger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Makes sense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you can disable AVX and/or FM3 in the new version with a simple mod to teh config file.


Thanks for that info


----------



## intrigger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rakesh27*
> 
> wow, that looks heavy, you are gonna tidy all that up and put the side panels on and mount the psu into the case.
> 
> Wouldnt it be better with 4 x 295x2, basically 8gpus, in 4k that would be awesome.
> 
> Enough respect goes to you for that build.
> 
> Ive got my 5960x @4.6Ghz V1.35 and ram 2400 32gb with Asus E WS X99, still happy with it...


Thanks, but I cannot take credit. I actually had this built for me, however when I received it, there were many issues with the system (including 8 leaking QDC pairs), so I basically had to tear the whole system apart (literally everything), and start from scratch.

I also replaced all the fan wiring as well to single sleeved cable when putting it back together.

In any case, the mission is almost over I would hope.

Ofcourse so much to tidy up before all is ready...


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *intrigger*
> 
> Thanks for that info


CpuSupportsAVX=0 or 1
CpuSupportsFMA3=0 or 1

Put that into the local.txt file (0 = disabled







). The options available are described in the undoc file.

just go slow on the stress testing... if that really is a 1% cpu, don't blow it.


----------



## intrigger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> CpuSupportsAVX=0 or 1
> CpuSupportsFMA3=0 or 1
> 
> Put that into the local.txt file (0 = disabled
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). The options available are described in the undoc file.
> 
> just go slow on the stress testing... if that really is a 1% cpu, don't blow it.


1% CPU?! Don't get me excited bro  Here are the results. I better cool down on the stress tests.



- 4 Hours 32GB realbench passed (in parallel with prime95
- Prime95 still going for approx. 14.5 hours, no errors (non-avx)
- Aida64 (CPU,FPU,Cache, and memory) Failed after 4h52m (prime95 was running in parallel)

Voltage 1.35v, 1.92 input voltage.

Max temps as above.

Do you think the aida fail was with regards to p95 running in parallel or should I add a little more voltage?


----------



## intrigger

SORRY! Multiple posts


----------



## intrigger

SORRY! Multiple posts


----------



## intrigger

SORRY! Multiple posts,


----------



## intrigger

SORRY! Multiple posts


----------



## taowulf

BAM! Multipost.


----------



## intrigger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *taowulf*
> 
> BAM! Multipost.


Man so sorry, I don't know what happened, kept pressing post, and it just stayed on the same screen and didnt update


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *intrigger*
> 
> Thanks, but I cannot take credit. I actually had this built for me, however when I received it, there were many issues with the system (including 8 leaking QDC pairs), so I basically had to tear the whole system apart (literally everything), and start from scratch.
> 
> I also replaced all the fan wiring as well to single sleeved cable when putting it back together.
> 
> In any case, the mission is almost over I would hope.
> 
> Ofcourse so much to tidy up before all is ready...


8 leaky QDC?! That sounds mighty fishy.

Hmm, wonder what this could be







...


----------



## intrigger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> 8 leaky QDC?! That sounds mighty fishy.
> 
> Hmm, wonder what this could be
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tell me about it, The QDCs were all stuck on open (female side) wwhen disconnected.

Congrats man. I like the "partial foreign con(in)te(l)nt" warning lol


----------



## intrigger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *intrigger*
> 
> 1% CPU?! Don't get me excited bro  Here are the results. I better cool down on the stress tests.
> 
> 
> 
> - 4 Hours 32GB realbench passed (in parallel with prime95
> - Prime95 still going for approx. 14.5 hours, no errors (non-avx)
> - Aida64 (CPU,FPU,Cache, and memory) Failed after 4h52m (prime95 was running in parallel)
> 
> Voltage 1.35v, 1.92 input voltage.
> 
> Max temps as above.
> 
> Do you think the aida fail was with regards to p95 running in parallel or should I add a little more voltage?


This post got lost in the multiple posting debacle, so just quoting it as I would love to have some advice. i/e/ should I run aida64 again at 1.35v with p95 running to see if the error comes up or move voltage a touch higher.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *intrigger*
> 
> Tell me about it, The QDCs were all stuck on open (female side) wwhen disconnected.
> 
> Congrats man. I like the "partial foreign con(in)te(l)nt" warning lol


Weiiird. I've got over 10 on my loop including externally on the 1080 Supernova and ...actually I'm not going to tempt fate, but you see where I'm going







.

lol, yeah. Had a chuckle at that in the office. Intel's idea no doubt. I wonder if Shakira puts that on her dating profile.


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *intrigger*
> 
> Tell me about it, The QDCs were all stuck on open (female side) wwhen disconnected.
> 
> Congrats man. I like the "partial foreign con(in)te(l)nt" warning lol


What QDC's where you using?
I've got a few females that leaked here to but fixed them easy with a little grease, and when I say little grease I mean very little that's needed.


----------



## Kimir

Black ones? I'm not surprised.


----------



## tux1989

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *intrigger*
> 
> 1% CPU?! Don't get me excited bro  Here are the results. I better cool down on the stress tests.
> 
> 
> 
> - 4 Hours 32GB realbench passed (in parallel with prime95
> - Prime95 still going for approx. 14.5 hours, no errors (non-avx)
> - Aida64 (CPU,FPU,Cache, and memory) Failed after 4h52m (prime95 was running in parallel)
> 
> Voltage 1.35v, 1.92 input voltage.
> 
> Max temps as above.
> 
> Do you think the aida fail was with regards to p95 running in parallel or should I add a little more voltage?


Maybe 0.05.But i think you are stable enough








What settings do you use in prime ? Which FFT'S ?


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *intrigger*
> 
> This post got lost in the multiple posting debacle, so just quoting it as I would love to have some advice. i/e/ should I run aida64 again at 1.35v with p95 running to see if the error comes up or move voltage a touch higher.


Just run one thing at a time. If you can get a couple hours of Aida64 and Realbench in, you're probably good to go.


----------



## intrigger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> What QDC's where you using?
> I've got a few females that leaked here to but fixed them easy with a little grease, and when I say little grease I mean very little that's needed.


Koolance Qd3s, I should have tried that but in the end just replaced then with new sets


----------



## intrigger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tux1989*
> 
> Maybe 0.05.But i think you are stable enough
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What settings do you use in prime ? Which FFT'S ?


I ran blend. In the end it ran for 18.t hours with no errors


----------



## intrigger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> Just run one thing at a time. If you can get a couple hours of Aida64 and Realbench in, you're probably good to go.


Thanks for the advice. At the moment the setup is ghetto. I initially wanted to try out the rig may to make sure everything was working fine, after the rebuild. My wife wants that bar stool back asap!!! I'll probably try one more standalone aida test before disconnecting it and finishing the build process


----------



## inedenimadam

FYI:

The 10074 build still defaults to 349.90 Nvidia drivers, but Nvidia has opened up a dedicated Windows10 pulldown in their driver download page, and 352.63 beta is available for download.

Wrong thread.

^ And failing Aida may be indicative of cache instability


----------



## krel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *intrigger*
> 
> Koolance Qd3s, I should have tried that but in the end just replaced then with new sets


Black ones or nickel?


----------



## intrigger

Black ones


----------



## krel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *intrigger*
> 
> Black ones


Known issue. I had the same thing.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1467267/rusty-koolance-qds/0_100


----------



## intrigger

***** - I wish I knew this before. I ordered over USD 200 of replacement black QDCs :-(


----------



## krel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *intrigger*
> 
> ***** - I wish I knew this before. I ordered over USD 200 of replacement black QDCs :-(


Return if you can. The nickel ones seem ok. I talked to Koolance about it a couple times, unless you use their premix and ONLY their premix, AND you have a receipt (and from what I can tell a note from your mother, your doctor, and the Pope) they won't honor any sort of warranty. Basically SOL.


----------



## intrigger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krel*
> 
> Return if you can. The nickel ones seem ok. I talked to Koolance about it a couple times, unless you use their premix and ONLY their premix, AND you have a receipt (and from what I can tell a note from your mother, your doctor, and the Pope) they won't honor any sort of warranty. Basically SOL.


Unfortunately,, They are already installed in the build... But thanks anyways


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *intrigger*
> 
> 1% CPU?! Don't get me excited bro  Here are the results. I better cool down on the stress tests.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - 4 Hours 32GB realbench passed (in parallel with prime95
> - Prime95 still going for approx. 14.5 hours, no errors (non-avx)
> - Aida64 (CPU,FPU,Cache, and memory) Failed after 4h52m (*prime95 was running in parallel*)
> 
> Voltage 1.35v, 1.92 input voltage.
> 
> Max temps as above.
> 
> Do you think the aida fail was with regards to p95 running in parallel or should I add a little more voltage?


erm - run only one stressor at a time. Running them concurrently is not good (not better/harder.. probably just not allowing each to run as it should really.)

Start with AID64, then realbench (all ram) then p95 if you feel you must run this... Never did for my 5060X. Then some games/ benchmarks (3dmk11 extreme, firestrike ultra, heaven, vallley, catzilla). That sould be plentty... and rational.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krel*
> 
> Return if you can. The *nickel ones* seem ok. I talked to Koolance about it a couple times, unless you use their premix and ONLY their premix, AND you have a receipt (and from what I can tell a note from your mother, your doctor, and the Pope) they won't honor any sort of warranty. Basically SOL.


never had a single issue with dozens - I know, QDC OCD


----------



## Silent Scone

Nickel ones are awesome. I've between 8 and 10 on my loop I think. Think I was the first person to put X99 under water on OCN (at least in here along with three gpu) because it was literally just a case of pull, pull screw screw screw and a squirt.

Wait scrap the squirt - I was thinking of something else.


----------



## Nizzen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Nickel ones are awesome. I've between 8 and 10 on my loop I think. Think I was the first person to put X99 under water on OCN (at least in here along with three gpu) because it was literally just a case of pull, pull screw screw screw and a squirt.
> 
> Wait scrap the squirt - I was thinking of something else.


You where #2


----------



## tux1989

Is DDR4 have Performance Level / TRD option in BIOS ?


----------



## intrigger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> erm - run only one stressor at a time. Running them concurrently is not good (not better/harder.. probably just not allowing each to run as it should really.)
> 
> Start with AID64, then realbench (all ram) then p95 if you feel you must run this... Never did for my 5060X. Then some games/ benchmarks (3dmk11 extreme, firestrike ultra, heaven, vallley, catzilla). That sould be plentty... and rational.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> never had a single issue with dozens - I know, QDC OCD


Haha yes you are absolutely correct. Running multiple tests in parallel was a bad habit I picked up in the i7 920 days lol (linx+p95+3dmark), and it makes sense that in fact hey are not running to full capacity because of this.

I am going one by one now as you suggested, trying to get 8 hours pass on Aida to begin with.

once stable, should I overclock the cache/uncore? It's currently at 3ghz with stock 0.825v. What is a maximum safe uncore voltage for 24/7 use?

Thanks to all for your help and suggestions


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *intrigger*
> 
> It's currently at 3ghz with stock 0.825v


Crazy chip







what's your stock VCore?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nizzen*
> 
> You where #2


With three gpu?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Nickel ones are awesome. I've between 8 and 10 on my loop I think. Think I was the first person to put X99 under water on OCN (at least in here along with three gpu) because it was literally just a case of pull, pull screw screw screw and a squirt.
> 
> Wait scrap the squirt - I was thinking of something else.












lol - my R5E is stock air cooling. CPu and GPUs are water cooled.








The board has been flawless with 2 780Ti classys, 3 780ti KPEs, 3 980 Strix, a 295x2, and 2 Titan X. Open bench - plug (squirt) and play.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *intrigger*
> 
> Haha yes you are absolutely correct. Running multiple tests in parallel was a bad habit I picked up in the i7 920 days lol (linx+p95+3dmark), and it makes sense that in fact hey are not running to full capacity because of this.
> 
> I am going one by one now as you suggested, trying to get 8 hours pass on Aida to begin with.
> 
> once stable, *should I overclock the cache/uncore*? It's currently at 3ghz with stock 0.825v. What is a maximum safe uncore voltage for 24/7 use?
> 
> Thanks to all for your help and suggestions


yes, it would be a crime to have a 4.7GHz 5960X and not OC the Cache.


----------



## Silent Scone

That's if he can maintain that 4.7 with the uncore ramped


----------



## intrigger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol - my R5E is stock air cooling. CPu and GPUs are water cooled.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The board has been flawless with 2 780Ti classys, 3 780ti KPEs, 3 980 Strix, a 295x2, and 2 Titan X. Open bench - plug (squirt) and play.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes, it would be a crime to have a 4.7GHz 5960X and not OC the Cache.


I'm not a criminal, so I guess I'll have to try  Is up to 1.35v safe for the cache/uncore voltage i.e. similar tolerances to Vcore?


----------



## Silent Scone

Any ones guess, but I recall Raja hinting to keep it below 1.3v as there's been some signs of degradation. Some end users will tote nonsense but as it's something you can't really monitor who's to say.

I've been running 4.0Ghz at 1.255v for a few months now. Short of retesting with stress tests it's been fine. Try to use the offset function if you can get it stable that way. If you're pushing the limits of the chips limits manual might net you better results.


----------



## intrigger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> Crazy chip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what's your stock VCore?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> Crazy chip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what's your stock VCore?


Any way to check this from windows without reverting to stock?

The "VID" value on coretemp states 0.825V, not sure if this is the stock Vcore though


----------



## mus1mus

Anybody here with an MSI XPOWER give me heads on the board? How does it fair to Asus'?

and

after reading through some pages of this thread, I can see some guys seeing issues with MSI's BIOS. What's wrong with it?


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *intrigger*
> 
> Any way to check this from windows without reverting to stock?
> 
> The "VID" value on coretemp states 0.825V, not sure if this is the stock Vcore though


Coretemp is buggy. if you load optimized defaults it's the reading next to VCore in BIOS. But save your settings in a profile first if you do


----------



## Nizzen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> With three gpu?


No with 4x gtx 980









I had 4x gtx 980 @ air, but only 3 on water









Had to fit my P3700. Now I only use 2x titan X because I want to use P3700 and Areca 1883 in the same pc


----------



## Silent Scone

but but buts and ifs. Not good enough


----------



## Artah

Looking for someone that's successfully overclocked a 5960x with sabertooth x99 and preferably using corsair dominator platinum 3000MHz ram to school me on what I'm doing wrong. I'm trying to get to 4.5GHz+ OC with 1.3vcore. I can't seem to get it with 100 bclk or 125 bclk, after I hit over 4.3GHz+ it just goes unstable even if the temps don't go over 75c. Help me out on what you have set to get it to work or PM share your bios profile please. I really don't want to go over 1.3v unless you guys think it's mostly safe (I know increasing voltage is never safe). Thank you!


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artah*
> 
> Looking for someone that's successfully overclocked a 5960x with sabertooth x99 and preferably using corsair dominator platinum 3000MHz ram to school me on what I'm doing wrong. I'm trying to get to 4.5GHz+ OC with 1.3vcore. I can't seem to get it with 100 bclk or 125 bclk, after I hit over 4.3GHz+ it just goes unstable even if the temps don't go over 75c. Help me out on what you have set to get it to work or PM share your bios profile please. I really don't want to go over 1.3v unless you guys think it's mostly safe (I know increasing voltage is never safe). Thank you!


The majority of 5960Xs can't do 4.5GHz at 1.3V, from my experience and what I've seen. You're going to need to pull back on clockspeed, or raise the voltage some more.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artah*
> 
> Looking for someone that's successfully overclocked a 5960x with sabertooth x99 and preferably using corsair dominator platinum 3000MHz ram to school me on what I'm doing wrong. I'm trying to get to 4.5GHz+ OC with 1.3vcore. I can't seem to get it with 100 bclk or 125 bclk, after I hit over 4.3GHz+ it just goes unstable even if the temps don't go over 75c. Help me out on what you have set to get it to work or PM share your bios profile please. I really don't want to go over 1.3v unless you guys think it's mostly safe (I know increasing voltage is never safe). Thank you!


Hello

Over 1.30V for 24/7 is not advisable. Also the 75C max temps are nor really relevant.


----------



## Arturo.Zise

I have managed to get my chip rock solid stable 4.3ghz @ 1.21v. My cache ratio is still at 33x. Do I gain anything from trying to raise that higher? My temps sit in the low 70's when stressing for about one hour. I'm happy with performance so far but would it be worth OC the cache clock?


----------



## rakesh27

Guys,

Im not running 24/7, im confused here, as im running 5960x @ 4.6Ghz on v1.35, ram 2400Mhz 2T QC 15-15-15-36 32GB (Geil 8x4gb 3200Mhz rated) on v1.35.

Ive not seen any problems, someone said as the architecture is different from the previous generation this chip can handle v1.4 easily....

Can someone enlighten us on what are the safe maximum voltage for this chip is ?

Thanks


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rakesh27*
> 
> Guys,
> 
> Im not running 24/7, im confused here, as im running 5960x @ 4.6Ghz on v1.35, ram 2400Mhz 2T QC 15-15-15-36 32GB (Geil 8x4gb 3200Mhz rated) on v1.35.
> 
> Ive not seen any problems, someone said as the architecture is different from the previous generation this chip can handle v1.4 easily....
> 
> Can someone enlighten us on what are the safe maximum voltage for this chip is ?
> 
> Thanks


24/7 is a figure of speech. He means your day to day overclock.

Whoever said that to you has no idea what they're talking about. Generally double the default operating voltage isn't a great idea.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rakesh27*
> 
> Can someone enlighten us on what are the safe maximum voltage for this chip is ?


Hello

Just a couple of posts above yours. It's not possible to state a definitive max voltage. There are too many variables that are at play. It is possible to degrade the chip above 1.30V if all the right things are in place.


----------



## rakesh27

Ok, thanks for telling me this, i just googled 5960x default specs,

Tweak Town overclocking there 5960x says this

CPU VCore: This is the main voltage to the CPU Core domain. Default for these CPUs is around 1.00v, I suggest staying under 1.35 to 1.4v on air/water, as cooling anything above 1.35v seemed to be impossible with 100% load. These CPUs do throttle between 80C and 90C.

Ive only touched my vcore and memory voltage all at v1.35, blck 100...

Read more at http://www.tweaktown.com/guides/6755/intel-core-i7-5960x-extreme-edition-s-spec-qfra-cpu-overclocking-guide/index3.html

My 5960x is not Costa Rica sample i have the MALAYSIA sample.

My setup the corsair 100i is coping very well, plus i have 2 corsair memory coolers, running 5000rpm, so my cpu temps are well cool, ive done stress testing, not found any problems, as im a gamer ive thrown some intensive games at it eg GTA V, Metro HD, Dying Light etc.. all fully turned up.

Maybe i got lucky with this chip, i remember my 8350 i had same thing with that 4.8Ghz @ v1.48 and that was the same a monster.

I suppose if you buy good quality stuff, and i always thought power delivery is the most important thing with the x99, you should be good.

Maybe i dont know what im talking about, or doing, but like i said, ive overclocked AMD/Intel rigs, no problems at all..

Everyone should watch this


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rakesh27*
> 
> Guys,
> 
> Im not running 24/7, im confused here, as im running 5960x @ 4.6Ghz on v1.35, ram 2400Mhz 2T QC 15-15-15-36 32GB (Geil 8x4gb 3200Mhz rated) on v1.35.
> 
> Ive not seen any problems, someone said as the architecture is different from the previous generation this chip can handle v1.4 easily....
> 
> Can someone enlighten us on what are the safe maximum voltage for this chip is ?
> 
> Thanks


I tried 15 15 15 36 and my cpu would die even with almost everything turned off like vt/cstates/speed/thermal/ht but that was at 1.3v. I'll try it with 1.35v or closer to 1.4 if needed. Thanks for the info.


----------



## rakesh27

Start of low, put your ram to auto, only up volts on ram to recommended specs.

Up the multi first for the cpu little by little with voltage. Don't touch your ram just yet.

Check you idle and load temps, when your satisfied with cpu, then touch your ram speed again go up little by little.

You have to good cooling on cpu and ram, also you need a quality psu, this is simple overclocking

By the way I cannot be held responsible if anything goes wrong, like I said start off slowly.

For me idle is 38 and load is high 50,s

Let the mobo determine your ram settings you shouldn't really have to touch it only ram speed


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rakesh27*
> 
> Start of low, put your ram to auto, only up volts on ram to recommended specs.
> 
> Up the multi first for the cpu little by little with voltage. Don't touch your ram just yet.
> 
> Check you idle and load temps, when your satisfied with cpu, then touch your ram speed again go up little by little.
> 
> You have to good cooling on cpu and ram, also you need a quality psu, this is simple overclocking
> 
> By the way I cannot be held responsible if anything goes wrong, like I said start off slowly.
> 
> For me idle is 38 and load is high 50,s
> *
> Let the mobo determine your ram settings you shouldn't really have to touch it only ram speed*


erm... most advertised timings are not spot on . Once you have a cpu (core and cache) OC, tune the ram at what ever frequency you want/can run.... verify with one instance of HCI memtest per active thread with ~90% of ram spread equally across the instances (for a 5960X use 16 instances and 85-90% of installed ram)


----------



## SynchronicBoost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Artah*
> 
> Looking for someone that's successfully overclocked a 5960x with sabertooth x99 and preferably using corsair dominator platinum 3000MHz ram to school me on what I'm doing wrong. I'm trying to get to 4.5GHz+ OC with 1.3vcore. I can't seem to get it with 100 bclk or 125 bclk, after I hit over 4.3GHz+ it just goes unstable even if the temps don't go over 75c. Help me out on what you have set to get it to work or PM share your bios profile please. I really don't want to go over 1.3v unless you guys think it's mostly safe (I know increasing voltage is never safe). Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> The majority of 5960Xs can't do 4.5GHz at 1.3V, from my experience and what I've seen. You're going to need to pull back on clockspeed, or raise the voltage some more.
Click to expand...

What I find to be real interesting after having an i5-3570k and i7-3820 that have been laying around a while is the importance of the BIOS revs. Don't hate on yourself or the chip too much right now. Later BIOS revs for the MOBO are only going to get more stable clocks and better/higher performance. Those 2 chips are able to clock in ways I just couldn't do on earlier BIOS revs.

I've also found that using Passmark's Burn-in tester program touches lots of areas of the processor.


----------



## thrgk

Is it OK to set everything at default and then only change cpu multi and voltage and test if that multi is stable. Then go and change cache, test, make sure that is stable, then memmory? Is it best to do each separate or after finding stable cpu multi leave the multi over clocked and move on to cache, o set all default and then do cache ? Also is 2 hours of real and 1 of x264 good? As if I do like 8 for each I'd be there forever haha


----------



## elbeasto

What are some good voltage settings for a 4.6GHz OC?

I have the CPU @ 1.325 right now with the CPU at 4.5GHz.
I haven't touched any other voltage settings.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elbeasto*
> 
> What are some good voltage settings for a 4.6GHz OC?
> 
> I have the CPU @ 1.325 right now with the CPU at 4.5GHz.
> I haven't touched any other voltage settings.


what kind of cooler you use?


----------



## elbeasto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> what kind of cooler you use?


I have a Corsair H110. It's not real water cooling but still pretty decent.

I'm planning a CPU only loop, just working out what to get for it etc.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elbeasto*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> what kind of cooler you use?
> 
> 
> 
> I have a Corsair H110. It's not real water cooling but still pretty decent.
> 
> I'm planning a CPU only loop, just working out what to get for it etc.
Click to expand...

Honestly, thermal limitations during stress testing are likely going to keep you from 46x. Anything much past 1.35 is going to be difficult to manage, even on water, The heat density in these chips is pretty amazing, and really is the limiting factor for us in overclocking. If you are [email protected], you will likely need 1.375-1.400, and that might not be possible to manage even if you swap over to full custom loop. I know my loop cant hack much past 1.35, and its no slouch.


----------



## thrgk

Ok, so putting my stock 5960x to stock, TOTAL stock still fails aida64. Aida64 detects hardware failure right away, within 3 seconds when all 4 boxes are checked. IF JUST the CPU box is checked, it doesnt fail. I am total stock, no OC at all. I did try having just the system memory box checked and that said hardware failure detected right away to.

I did do a memtest86 from my USD and ran it 8 hours and no issues found. Now I have changed nothing, all I did was upgrade to 1401 and forget bios settings for 4.4ghz and now am trying to get those back.I was at 1.29v for 4.4 for months and was totally fine. I did use USB flashback to get back to 1101.

IT seems more like a bios/software then the CPU hardware but I am not sure.

IT does run about 30mins of realbench and then just turns off like "BAM" and restarts, but this is at least 30mins in.

so any idea? I will post this in the Haswwell-E thread as well.

Thanks guys


----------



## xarot

I would try good old Prime95 now. If you can see hardware failure/rounding error there, I'd start checking if the RAM is dead or needs to be seated properly.

RAM at XMP or AUTO?


----------



## thrgk

All is Auto,

I did do a memtest86 overnight and no errors found tho


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> All is Auto,
> 
> I did do a memtest86 overnight and no errors found tho


Clear your cmos, and as mentioned above it would be a good idea to run the lastest P95 28.5 for a couple hours. If you're getting errors at stock, there's a hardware problem somewhere.


----------



## thrgk

Could you link me the correct prime ? I always thought u shouldn't use prime. That it would hurt my cpu? Otherwise if it'd not a new one I prolly got 28.5


----------



## xarot

I had two occurrences of dead RAM on X79 Rampage IV Extreme where it would pass Memtest86+ multiple times but would eventually fail in LinX and Prime95. Replacing the whole kit worked both times.


----------



## thrgk

If prime did find errors how would I pinpoint to ram then ?


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Could you link me the correct prime ? I always thought u shouldn't use prime. That it would hurt my cpu? Otherwise if it'd not a new one I prolly got 28.5


The latest P95 will not cause harm to your CPU at stock. At stock, you'll stay within the 140W TDP.


----------



## thrgk

And should I run small fft or? What run settings for prime


----------



## thrgk

Ok so ran a blend test and immediately worker 11 and worker 12 stopped


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Ok so ran a blend test and immediately worker 11 and worker 12 stopped


Are those consistently the two workers stopping?


----------



## thrgk

Only tried it once, I can try it again and see. Can't believe this could happen? The cpu hasn't been moved out of socket in months and no insane voltages lol


----------



## thrgk

Yea re did it 5 times and all 5 those 2 workers


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Yea re did it 5 times and all 5 those 2 workers


Might need to RMA the CPU.


----------



## thrgk

Is there any other way to make sure ? I just don't see how it could become damaged


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Is there any other way to make sure ? I just don't see how it could become damaged


Things happen, no matter what some products will have imperfections. They provide a warranty for a reason.


----------



## thrgk

Does intel 1 or 2 day rma for advanced replacement method ? Never dealt with them. How should I put it to them? Feel if I say I stress tested it they'd say I did it


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Does intel 1 or 2 day rma for advanced replacement method ? Never dealt with them. How should I put it to them? Feel if I say I stress tested it they'd say I did it


Intel seems to have a fantastic RMA department, I wouldn't sweat it. Just say the CPU is failing stress tests at stock.


----------



## xarot

I may be wrong, but I'd still give a shot with another RAM kit. Or even try removing one stick at a time and run Prime95 again...any difference? Of course if the memory controller is bad, it's a bit hard to troubleshoot without another kit. Just trying to save your time in case the CPU is eventually not the culprit...







When I had the issue I described with RAMs, I ended up buying a spare mobo, a spare RAM kit, and had the luxyry of having two Extreme processors in the house so troubleshooting was a tad easier. At first I wouldn't really suspect the RAM, so it took a while to figure it out. Good luck.


----------



## thrgk

I can't get the cpu out and call intel till I get home so I'll pop em out and try, it'll only take few minutes to pop ram out


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xarot*
> 
> I had two occurrences of dead RAM on X79 Rampage IV Extreme where it would pass Memtest86+ multiple times but would eventually fail in LinX and Prime95. Replacing the whole kit worked both times.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> If prime did find errors how would I pinpoint to ram then ?


guys - if you want to flush out ram errors use HCI memtest. p95 is failing because of the cpu. I would not run p95 on an 8-core processor with AVX and FM3 instruction sets enabled (you can disable these in the config file)

Make sure that your cpu cooler is not overtightened and that all components are seated correctly before pulling your cpu. Overtightened blocks cause all sorts of problems.


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> guys - if you want to flush out ram errors use HCI memtest. p95 is failing because of the cpu. I would not run p95 on an 8-core processor with AVX and FM3 instruction sets enabled (you can disable these in the config file)
> 
> Make sure that your cpu cooler is not overtightened and that all components are seated correctly before pulling your cpu. Overtightened blocks cause all sorts of problems.


ok so use HCI and set each instance to about 800mb? and start 16 instances?

Also I havent messed with anything on the mobo so not sure how it could get overtightened or damage, why im so confused.

Ill run HCI and see and also loosen the block?

Anything else I should try? have you ever seen a cpu just stop working, I could see if i flooded it with 1.5v but its been 1.29 for a long time and fine,

After I check block screws, test using aida64 again?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> ok so use HCI and set each instance to about 800mb? and start 16 instances?
> 
> Also I havent messed with anything on the mobo so not sure how it could get overtightened or damage, why im so confused.
> 
> Ill run HCI and see and also loosen the block?
> 
> Anything else I should try? have you ever seen a cpu just stop working, I could see if i flooded it with 1.5v but its been 1.29 for a long time and fine,
> 
> After I check block screws, test using aida64 again?


Yes, 800 per thread is good. After re torquing the block (not too tight) do a quick test of the thermals to make sure your TIM is working right. Double check that everything is seated properly and that you have not overtightened the NB mount screws also. Then test the ram at it's SPD setting (eg, all auto). Sure, a cpu can die if it's flawed or beat-up... or both. It's a bit unusual considering you were not running crazy high clocks or voltage (I assume).

for p95 set the AVX and FM3 flags to off (zero) in the local.txt file.

CpuSupportsAVX=0 or 1
CpuSupportsFMA3=0 or 1


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Yes, 800 per thread is good. After re torquing the block (not too tight) do a quick test of the thermals to make sure your TIM is working right. Double check that everything is seated properly and that you have not overtightened the NB mount screws also. Then test the ram at it's SPD setting (eg, all auto). Sure, a cpu can die if it's flawed or beat-up... or both. It's a bit unusual considering you were not running crazy high clocks or voltage (I assume).
> 
> for p95 set the AVX and FM3 flags to off (zero) in the local.txt file.
> 
> CpuSupportsAVX=0 or 1
> CpuSupportsFMA3=0 or 1


I believe you should have those instruction sets enabled if you're stressing at stock. Why should they be disabled?


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> I believe you should have those instruction sets enabled if you're stressing at stock. Why should they be disabled?


Hello

If enabled at stock an eye needs to be kept on TDP. If TDP exceeds 140 W then the system is no longer at stock.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> If enabled at stock an eye needs to be kept on TDP. If TDP exceeds 140 W then the system is no longer at stock.


When I run it at stock, it sits exactly at 139-140W according to AI suite.


----------



## thrgk

Ok so reset everything the ram and cpu and make sure not to overtighten. The screws don't really have many turns, just a couple if I remember correctly. I'll try and see. So just tighten to you feel it start to tight and then stop?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Ok so reset everything the ram and cpu and make sure not to overtighten. The screws don't really have many turns, just a couple if I remember correctly. I'll try and see. So just tighten to you feel it start to tight and then stop?


use an equal number of turns on each corner. if the mount mech has springs under the tightening knobs, do not fully compress the springs. ! ~ 75% compression of the springs is all that it required.









Again - I'm not advocating the use of p95 on 8 core processors. I'm not quite sure what it proves beyond the rig's ability to shed unrealistic heat - fast. IMO, it's no more stressful on the processor logic than other "tests", and especially a combination of stress programs.


----------



## thrgk

These are all i have, http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/raandralga20.html no springs


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> These are all i have, http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/raandralga20.html no springs


those are the studs, what do you physically turn to tighten the block? that has nothing like what's circled below?


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> These are all i have, http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/raandralga20.html no springs


There should be springs: http://thermalbench.com/2015/04/07/xspc-raystorm-cpu-waterblock/4/

But even with them, it is still a guessing game on the XSPC Raystorm unfortunately. There is a fix in the works but I don't know when it will be out.

JPM: He's using the XSPC Raystorm, not Koolance 380i.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> There should be springs: http://thermalbench.com/2015/04/07/xspc-raystorm-cpu-waterblock/4/
> 
> But even with them, it is still a guessing game on the XSPC Raystorm unfortunately. There is a fix in the works but I don't know when it will be out.
> 
> JPM: He's using the XSPC Raystorm, not Koolance 380i.


yes, I know... didn't have a pic handy.


----------



## thrgk

ok so i took out all four ram sticks. I left 1 in and still the same issue, i switched the 1 out with the other 3 and still didnt work I then loosened the screws each a quarter turn and still worker 11 and worker 12 quit on me on prime and aida64 stops working. Any other steps I can take?


----------



## thrgk

Also did hci memtest for 500% 16 instances of 800mb. So ram looks like it is fine


----------



## Mr-Dark

Hello all

i have problem with sound on my x99-a mobo the problem sometime if i unplug the front headphone speaker then open the windows sound to adjust sound level

the sound device will hang no sound and need to restart clean instal of win 8.1 pro fix this problem for 10 days but its back now but randomly

sometimes the windows start with no sound and no hang or driver stop message just no sound









anyone have this problem or can help me fix this ? i have the ( Realtek Audio Driver V6.0.1.7329 for Windows 7/8/8.1 32bit & 64bit.(WHQL) ) driver installed

the newer version the sound will hang each time i unplug the headphone


----------



## thrgk

intel is overnighting a replacement, so hopefully that solves the issue.

The inner side of me is thinking, "hope its a good oc'er"!


----------



## aerotracks

Playing around with memory, looks like a few things are broken in xp32









http://abload.de/image.php?img=20150505-224941xgu9o.png


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> intel is overnighting a replacement, so hopefully that solves the issue.
> 
> The inner side of me is thinking, "hope its a good oc'er"!


Nice !! Did you have the Intel Tuning PLan?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> Playing around with memory, looks like a few things are broken in xp32
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://abload.de/image.php?img=20150505-224941xgu9o.png[/url
> 
> 
> ]


600MB ram sticks? Yeah, something is wrong.


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Nice !! Did you have the Intel Tuning PLan?


No what is that?


----------



## taowulf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> No what is that?


https://click.intel.com/tuningplan/


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> Playing around with memory, looks like a few things are broken in xp32
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://abload.de/image.php?img=20150505-224941xgu9o.png


3000C11, kind of expected from you.









What sticks are those.?


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 600MB ram sticks? Yeah, something is wrong.


That's working as intended, actually








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3000C11, kind of expected from you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What sticks are those.?


Thanks man. Got myself some 2666C13 Kingstons! Little MSI board does a great job at RAM OC, I didn't expect that


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> Thanks man. Got myself some 2666C13 Kingstons! Little MSI board does a great job at RAM OC, I didn't expect that


So almost everyone is running the same sticks.









What VDimm are you using.? Mine require 1.76V.

I wouldn't call that board great if it can't work the Uncore. Just my opinion.


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> So almost everyone is running the same sticks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What VDimm are you using.? Mine require 1.76V.
> 
> I wouldn't call that board great if it can't work the Uncore. Just my opinion.


I was running 1.86V, not 100% ironed out, still testing.

Board doesn't have an OC socket, so that was to be expected







180 Euro for this vs. 430 Euro for the RVE just for a couple uncore MHz? I don't think so


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> So almost everyone is running the same sticks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What VDimm are you using.? Mine require 1.76V.
> 
> I wouldn't call that board great if it can't work the Uncore. Just my opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> I was running 1.86V, not 100% ironed out, still testing.
> 
> Board doesn't have an OC socket, so that was to be expected
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 180 Euro for this vs. 430 Euro for the RVE just for a couple uncore MHz? I don't think so
Click to expand...

1.86V is wayyy too much. This isn't like DDR3 man.

As for the board, get the X99 Soc Champion. Economical & awesome performance for a reasonable price.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> 1.86V is wayyy too much. This isn't like DDR3 man.
> 
> As for the board, get the X99 Soc Champion. Economical & awesome performance for a reasonable price.


I feel like we're back in the DDR2 days actually lol


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> I was running 1.86V, not 100% ironed out, still testing.
> 
> Board doesn't have an OC socket, so that was to be expected
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 180 Euro for this vs. 430 Euro for the RVE just for a couple uncore MHz? I don't think so


Hello

All ASUS X99 boards have the OC socket so it's not necessary to spend the money required for the R5E to get the maximum performance out of the ram with cache overclocking.


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> All ASUS X99 boards have the OC socket so it's not necessary to spend the money required for the R5E to get the maximum performance out of the ram with cache overclocking.


I wasn't aware of that. Haven't had a good experience in the past with their non OC models though. I have a VII Gene which I still need to test (I've used it under ln2 with good success, but no use yet with ambient cooling), need some getting used to after 3 generations of ASRock which have treated me very well.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> 1.86V is wayyy too much. This isn't like DDR3 man.
> 
> As for the board, get the X99 Soc Champion. Economical & awesome performance for a reasonable price.


MFR can take 1.86V, no worries









X99 SOC Champion is not available in Germany, neither is the X99 OCF with OC socket.
I'm pretty happy with the MSI, didn't get it for trying to become 2d king of the hill.







What I'm using it for is 3d where physics scores are looking pretty good.


----------



## Silent Scone

How do you know it can take it easy? There is no need to be juicing these kits for stability for the sake of pub talk really outside of benchmarking.


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> How do you know it can take it easy?


MFR is rated at something like 1.8V, not gonna wet my pants about 1.86V?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> There is no need to be juicing these kits for stability for the sake of pub talk really outside of benchmarking.


Outside of benchmarking, there's a nice trick called optimized defaults. 100% stable.


----------



## Silent Scone

I'm a far cry from optimised defaults as per my sig, not any where near that much DRAM voltage...

(please take the bait).


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I'm a far cry from optimised defaults as per my sig, not any where near that much DRAM voltage...


It's up to you what you do with your stuff


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> It's up to you what you do with your stuff


Correct, as I said outside of benchmarks there is no need to juice the kits that much for the sake of lowering latency that low, without even touching on the subject of stability.

It offers new comers an unrealistic insight into balancing a stable system and is best kept to extreme sub sections







.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> I was running 1.86V, not 100% ironed out, still testing.
> 
> Board doesn't have an OC socket, so that was to be expected
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 180 Euro for this vs. 430 Euro for the RVE just for a couple uncore MHz? I don't think so


the sli plus not that good mobo i have it for 1 month with 5820k it have alot of bugs cant oc the uncore at all

now i replace them with x99-a all fine my cpu oc to 4.2ghz 1.17v i can drop the vcore to 1.15v for sure my uncore oc to 4 ghz 1.15v didnt try any other frequancy for cpu/uncore

asus mobo is solid


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> MFR can take 1.86V, no worries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> X99 SOC Champion is not available in Germany, neither is the X99 OCF with OC socket.
> I'm pretty happy with the MSI, didn't get it for trying to become 2d king of the hill.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I'm using it for is 3d where physics scores are looking pretty good.


Okay. That said, you won't need more than 1.76-1.77V for 3000C11. Better use that extra V for trying to get Higher freq or something.

I don't think an X99 OCF with OC Socket exists yet.


----------



## aerotracks

It was in the news some time ago that USB 3.1 revision ASRock boards also come with the new socket. No availability though unfortunately.

Found the press release: http://www.asrock.com/news/index.asp?id=2705

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> the sli plus not that good mobo i have it for 1 month with 5820k it have alot of bugs cant oc the uncore at all
> 
> now i replace them with x99-a all fine my cpu oc to 4.2ghz 1.17v i can drop the vcore to 1.15v for sure my uncore oc to 4 ghz 1.15v didnt try any other frequancy for cpu/uncore
> 
> asus mobo is solid


Good to hear, thanks for sharing. No bugs for me yet with the SLI Plus (running 1.80 that is). The CPU I own runs at the same VCore as on RVE, maybe there's differences from sample to sample?


----------



## rt123

Ya just got told in other thread.

No Champion is bad..
IMO all the fun on X99 is in Uncore clocking though


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> IMO all the fun on X99 is in Uncore clocking though


Hehe more voltages to play with is always fun








On a more serious note, 3d efficiency looks okay without uncore clocking, that's all I was after. I don't see a point spending money on another board / voiding the warranty of a 1080 Euro chip by soldering the mod to it.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Good to hear, thanks for sharing. No bugs for me yet with the SLI Plus (running 1.80 that is). The CPU I own runs at the same VCore as on RVE, maybe there's differences from sample to sample?


the bugs i see is the msi logo hang at start till windows boot to desktop

when i restart the pc stay at bios logo for 20sc to boot for the cpu oc i dont see different from now the sli plus run my cpu 4ghz 1.1v for long time

but the uncore cant oc more than 3.6ghz


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> Hehe more voltages to play with is always fun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On a more serious note, 3d efficiency looks okay without uncore clocking, that's all I was after. I don't see a point spending money on another board / voiding the warranty of a 1080 Euro chip by soldering the mod to it.


If your intended purpose works fine, than its fine.

But you can do 2D on X99 & earn points. Everything except SPi is worth a run.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> That's working as intended, actually
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks man. Got myself some 2666C13 Kingstons! Little MSI board does a great job at RAM OC, I didn't expect that


lol - smoke 'em if you got 'em.

I still don't get why folks show Pi32M for a ram OC. Does very (very) little to test or verify ram. That's why it is a CPU benchmark on HWBOT.


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> But you can do 2D on X99 & earn points. Everything except SPi is worth a run.


Technically yes points can be made, practically the chip (while watercooled) isn't good enough to contribute to my league ranking.

Only thing running has been worth while for me was hwbot prime, benchmark conveniently saved me the trouble of clocking the cache/memory subsystem








http://hwbot.org/submission/2838918_aerotracks_hwbot_prime_core_i7_5960x_8594.31_pps


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> lol - smoke 'em if you got 'em.
> 
> I still don't get why folks show Pi32M for a ram OC. Does very (very) little to test or verify ram. That's why it is a CPU benchmark on HWBOT.


We have had this discussion before. Its highly memory dependent.

PSC is all the rage on DDR3 for a reason.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> Technically yes points can be made, practically the chip (while watercooled) isn't good enough to contribute to my league ranking.
> 
> Only thing running has been worth while for me was hwbot prime, benchmark conveniently saved me the trouble of clocking the cache/memory subsystem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://hwbot.org/submission/2838918_aerotracks_hwbot_prime_core_i7_5960x_8594.31_pps


Also try GPUPi for CPU.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> *We have had this discussion before. Its highly memory dependent.*
> 
> PSC is all the rage on DDR3 for a reason.
> Also try GPUPi for CPU.


Yes we have..
no more memory dependent than any other CPU benchmark. Barely loads your ram with very little bank traffic. Means squat regarding a ram OC.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> lol - smoke 'em if you got 'em.
> 
> I still don't get why folks show Pi32M for a ram OC. Does very (very) little to test or verify ram. That's why it is a CPU benchmark on HWBOT.


tit for tat isn't it. I tend to push CPU scores in various FM suites even when they're heavily GPU bound - defeats the object but we do it anyway. There is a lot in the benching scene that I just grew bored of personally. HWBOT needs a serious overhaul in some of it's older tests in terms of rulings. I've had scores shadowed by completely invalid entries, even #1 records that don't get removed for weeks. Very little worth keeping an eye on outside of the extreme league where every tiny fraction counts and the limits are really being pushed.

Gradually over the past 2 or 3 years I'm far more interested in seeing what people can achieve and run on a daily basis


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Yes we have..
> no more memory dependent than any other CPU benchmark. Barely loads your ram with very little bank traffic. Means squat regarding a ram OC.


Means squat for memory stability, I agree.

But memory & IMC is highly stressed during the bench. You can get your memory XTU, Cinebench stable, but when you run Spi, you'll always need more volts. Because its tougher on the memory & you need precision when calculating digits of Pi. Error correction kicks in & you get an invalid Pi result. Not as stringent as memtest, but still tougher than other bench's.

Lastly, try catching people here
http://forum.hwbot.org/showthread.php?t=112570

You'll see how much of a CPU bench Spi is.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> tit for tat isn't it. I tend to push CPU scores in various FM suites even when they're heavily GPU bound - defeats the object but we do it anyway. There is a lot in the benching scene that I just grew bored of personally. *HWBOT needs a serious overhaul in some of it's older tests* in terms of rulings. I've had scores shadowed by completely invalid entries, even #1 records that don't get removed for weeks. Very little worth keeping an eye on outside of the extreme league where every tiny fraction counts and the limits are really being pushed.
> 
> Gradually over the past 2 or 3 years I'm far more interested in seeing what people can achieve and run on a daily basis


The Bot has some serious issues going forward with an underlying RTC problem that needs a solution else they go the way of the dinosaur - when W10 launches, 75% of the benchmarks they accept will require using an OS 3 generations old. I agree 100% with the daily thing. I ignore LN2 numbers... totally meaningless. More respect to the player not on the LN2 crutch.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Means squat for memory stability, I agree.
> 
> But memory & IMC is highly stressed during the bench. You can get your memory XTU, Cinebench stable, but when you run Spi, you'll always need more volts. Because its tougher on the memory & you need precision when calculating digits of Pi. Error correction kicks in & you get an invalid Pi result. Not as stringent as memtest, but still tougher than other bench's.
> 
> Lastly, try catching people here
> http://forum.hwbot.org/showthread.php?t=112570
> 
> You'll see how much of a CPU bench Spi is.


spi32M barely loads ram, so really says nothing regarding contemporary gear. Might have been relevant in W95 and XP days.

the "rankings" there (which I know of ) are only correlated with CPU OC. Take a look. CPU IPC has more impact. Here's data. Pi32M loads ram a total of 2% over idle state. 16% to 18% peak load. The base on this 4960X rig is high due to lots of background processes.











Same on my 5960X rig. base is 10%, full 32M peak ram load is 12% (so 2% again). That's why I continue to wonder why folks post it along side a Ram OC. completely meaningless IMO.


----------



## thrgk

Got my new 5960x and no isses. Only tested it real quick on prime and Aida as I got to get to school. I'll check it out later more.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> The Bot has some serious issues going forward with an underlying RTC problem that needs a solution else they go the way of the dinosaur - when W10 launches, 75% of the benchmarks they accept will require using an OS 3 generations old. I agree 100% with the daily thing. I ignore LN2 numbers... totally meaningless. More respect to the player not on the LN2 crutch.
> spi32M barely loads ram, so really says nothing regarding contemporary gear. Might have been relevant in W95 and XP days.
> 
> the "rankings" there (which I know of ) are only correlated with CPU OC. Take a look. CPU IPC has more impact. Here's data. Pi32M loads ram a total of 2% over idle state. 16% to 18% peak load. The base on this 4960X rig is high due to lots of background processes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same on my 5960X rig. base is 10%, full 32M peak ram load is 12% (so 2% again). That's why I continue to wonder why folks post it along side a Ram OC. completely meaningless IMO.


spi is great for testing efficiency. just because you dont understand or like it dosent mean it's pointless. it's a bench mark . dont you like competing in benchmarks? you do have a few benchmark threads ?

Many of the top overclockers in the world love spi because it takes skill and alot of knowledge to get a really low score..


----------



## intrigger

Quick update, stable at 4.7ghz, tried overclocking the uncore, needed 1.35V cache voltage for 4.5ghz uncore, which seems high for 24/7 use (any advice?), so instead Overclocked the uncore to 4ghz with cache voltage of 1.15v.

Someone asked me this before, stock voltage on my 5960x is 0.91V...

What is the benefit (real world I mean) of overclocking the uncore?

Sry I missed a few pages of this thread, are some of you using 1.8v+ of ram voltage for DDR4 modules?!


----------



## centvalny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Same on my 5960X rig. base is 10%, full 32M peak ram load is 12% (so 2% again). That's why I continue to wonder why folks post it along side a Ram OC. completely meaningless IMO.


Try this https://www.asuswebstorage.com/navigate/s/07FA39C236CD4C3885423B279E87C1A64


----------



## Silent Scone

Invasion of the two minute crew imminent


----------



## rt123

Oh look.

Kids started whining about what they don't agree with. *Again...*


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Invasion of the two minute crew imminent


You make no sense to me ? And not sure whats so funny either ?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> You make no sense to me ? And not sure whats so funny either ?


Sorry, if you realised what was funny it most likely wouldn't be funny in the first place.


----------



## centvalny

New J batch



http://imgur.com/c2DIXwn





http://imgur.com/vfvszhP


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Sorry, if you realised what was funny it most likely wouldn't be funny in the first place.


lol, now thats funny great come back. Guess im to dumb to realize what was funny about it.

Nobody want's to read your smart ass remarks i see it too much. Thats what im trying to get at.


----------



## aerotracks

Nice chip


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *centvalny*
> 
> New J batch
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/c2DIXwn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/vfvszhP


























Newegg NJ warehouse..?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *centvalny*
> 
> New J batch
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/c2DIXwn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/vfvszhP


wow thats nice.

i had one @ 4.4Ghz @ 1.3v ...DUD


----------



## centvalny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> wow thats nice.


Yes, the 3rd chips in a month from NJ warehouse

It is good enough to replace its predecessor











http://imgur.com/y7Ms17m


----------



## rt123

Do update us later on, how it scales on cold.


----------



## centvalny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Do update us later on, how it scales on cold.


Will do. Thanks rt


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *intrigger*
> 
> Quick update, stable at 4.7ghz, tried overclocking the uncore, needed 1.35V cache voltage for 4.5ghz uncore, which seems high for 24/7 use (any advice?), so instead Overclocked the uncore to 4ghz with cache voltage of 1.15v.
> 
> Someone asked me this before, stock voltage on my 5960x is 0.91V...
> 
> What is the benefit (real world I mean) of overclocking the uncore?
> 
> Sry I missed a few pages of this thread, are some of you using 1.8v+ of ram voltage for DDR4 modules?!


This got buried.
Uncore gives miniscule gains on day to day workloads.

The people putting 1.8V through their DDR4 are only doing it for Benchmarks, it isn't possible/advisable to try to sustain that for daily use.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> spi is great for testing efficiency. *just because you dont understand* or like it dosent mean it's pointless. it's a bench mark . dont you like competing in benchmarks? you do have a few benchmark threads ?
> 
> Many of the top overclockers in the world love spi because it takes skill and alot of knowledge to get a really low score..












pulleze.. c'mon. Like I said - it says zero about the usefulness of ram settings or their efficiency running a 2% load on 16GB. Your assumptions about what I "like", know or understand are infantile... but understandable.









24/7


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *centvalny*
> 
> Try this https://www.asuswebstorage.com/navigate/s/07FA39C236CD4C3885423B279E87C1A64


Nice cpu Roy!

I've been running 0.99... is 0.98 the one I should be using?



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Invasion of the two minute crew imminent


lol - three minute eggs


----------



## rt123




----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


they sure will.









________
OP table updated.


----------



## thrgk

how many hours of aida64 and real bench u guys do? Just 1 hr of each like silicon lottery?

I got my new 5960x, no errors, not as good an oc'er, but id rather be stable at 4.3 then unstable at 4.4


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> how many hours of aida64 and real bench u guys do? Just 1 hr of each like silicon lottery?
> 
> I got my new 5960x, no errors, not as good an oc'er, but id rather be stable at 4.3 then unstable at 4.4


I'd shoot for 2 hours each personally.


----------



## intrigger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *centvalny*
> 
> Will do. Thanks rt


Wow. Great chip!


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> lol, now thats funny great come back. Guess im to dumb to realize what was funny about it.
> 
> Nobody want's to read your smart ass remarks i see it too much. Thats what im trying to get at.


I'm sorry I touched a nerve? I wasn't implying that at all, however if you'd rather have content more relevant to what you like at the expense of alienating people who aren't familiar with the impractical, then that's your prerogative. It's not like there aren't enough benchmarking subsections.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> This got buried.
> Uncore gives miniscule gains on day to day workloads.
> 
> The people putting 1.8V through their DDR4 are only doing it for Benchmarks, it isn't possible/advisable to try to sustain that for daily use.


This is precisely why these things should be kept in an extreme sub section.


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> I'd shoot for 2 hours each personally.


OK 2 I'll do then I'll move to cache then ram


----------



## needfrospeed

Hi

i am late to the party , only just upgrading from RIVE, after a nightmare UPS shipping issue destroying my last rig..

Anyway.. I have a decent 5960x (I think) but I am not really pushing too high .. at the moment I have managed to be Intel ETU Stress stable 4400mhz at 1.33 v.. CPU and Cache core.

I am running 4200 on the NB, and have these 3000 gskills running at 3200 with same timing 15/15/15/35 t1.

so all good there.

The CPU seems to like Higher VCCSA voltage. 1.15-1.20v..

I have been playing around and at 1.20v now going to 1.23v. that I have managed to bring my CPU Volts down from 3.3 v to 3.1
and still stable (well is with ETU) and hyperPI passing 32m ok.
.
the question is what can I safely go to with the VCCSA.. I think I can still bring the Vcore down some more and possibly up the NB.

but dont want to push the VCCSA without some guidance


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *needfrospeed*
> 
> Hi
> 
> i am late to the party , only just upgrading from RIVE, after a nightmare UPS shipping issue destroying my last rig..
> 
> Anyway.. I have a decent 5960x (I think) but I am not really pushing too high .. at the moment I have managed to be Intel ETU Stress stable 4400mhz at 1.33 v.. CPU and Cache core.
> 
> I am running 4200 on the NB, and have these 3000 gskills running at 3200 with same timing 15/15/15/35 t1.
> 
> so all good there.
> 
> The CPU seems to like Higher VCCSA voltage. 1.15-1.20v..
> 
> I have been playing around and at 1.20v now going to 1.23v. that I have managed to bring my CPU Volts down from 3.3 v to 3.1
> and still stable (well is with ETU) and hyperPI passing 32m ok.
> .
> the question is what can I safely go to with the VCCSA.. I think I can still bring the Vcore down some more and possibly up the NB.
> 
> but dont want to push the VCCSA without some guidance


I think 1.25v max safe value for VCCSA i see some rig wit 5820k +x99 deluxe have stock VCCSA 1.19v so 1.23v not that high


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *needfrospeed*
> 
> Hi
> 
> i am late to the party , only just upgrading from RIVE, after a nightmare UPS shipping issue destroying my last rig..
> 
> Anyway.. I have a decent 5960x (I think) but I am not really pushing too high .. at the moment I have managed to be Intel ETU Stress stable 4400mhz at 1.33 v.. CPU and Cache core.
> 
> I am running 4200 on the NB, and have these 3000 gskills running at 3200 with same timing 15/15/15/35 t1.
> 
> so all good there.
> 
> The CPU seems to like Higher VCCSA voltage. 1.15-1.20v..
> 
> *I have been playing around and at 1.20v now going to 1.23v*. that I have managed to bring my CPU Volts down from 3.3 v to 3.1
> and still stable (well is with ETU) and hyperPI passing 32m ok.
> .
> the question is what can I safely go to with the VCCSA.. I think I can still bring the Vcore down some more and possibly up the NB.
> 
> but dont want to push the VCCSA without some guidance


I'd say that's getting a bit high for a 5960X. VSA tends to be an "inverted-U" performance wise, so more is not always helpful. How did you get it so high? Stepwise starting at 1?? As an example, this chip runs 3200 ram with 1.00V VSA, but for 3333 on 125 strap it needs 0.905V. Put a USB stick (fat 32) in any port, post to bios and hit F12 on each bios page - scroll where needed - boot to windows and select the files on the USB stick > right click > "send to compressed zip folder". Post that folder here. It's the best way for folks to help with your settings on the RVE. Also *this thread* is good for support on that mobo.


----------



## needfrospeed

JPM..

Thanks for the advice.. I reverted back to 1.00 and to my surprise I can maintain the current clocks and Vcore.. I obviously made some wrong assumptions ..

Cheers


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *needfrospeed*
> 
> JPM..
> 
> Thanks for the advice.. I reverted back to 1.00 and to my surprise I can maintain the current clocks and Vcore.. I obviously made some wrong assumptions ..
> 
> Cheers


Easily done! You'll find a lot of end users have done the same myself included. At launch I initially pushed around 1.175v for 2800Mhz freq. It just takes short while to find the dead spots. Mine likes between 1.01 and 1.03 for 3200Mhz.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Easily done! You'll find a lot of end users have done the same myself included. At launch I initially pushed around 1.175v for 2800Mhz freq. It just takes short while to find the dead spots. Mine likes between 1.01 and 1.03 for 3200Mhz.


^^ This - I think "dead spots" is actually a better description of the behavior.


----------



## steadly2004

just joined the club.

http://valid.x86.fr/8j1zl1

I had some trouble just trying to OC manually... not sure. initially 4.5 was easy, but then after a few reboots got some windows errors/reboots. Then the stress tests wouldn't complete with even 4.2. I eventually just ran the ASUS utility for auto overclock. This is what it gave me. seems to be stable for the moment. I'm usually all against auto OC, but voltage isn't super high as it was with the rampage IV black (would set CPU voltage to 1.4-1.5). Temps are peaking 65 max, but usually around 60 with stress test.


----------



## Nizzen

GTA V cpu load.

5960x ht=off @ 4500mhz

swift surround

http://s413.photobucket.com/user/Nizzen/media/GTA V cpu load.png.html


----------



## Artah

Here's an update on my OC situation. It looks like I can only get stable at 1.5v for 4.550GHZ OC. I'm seeing people with the same batch numbers get much better results. It must be my motherboard it's a Sabertooth X99. I'm using 8x4GB 3000MHz Corsair Dominator Platinum. I used 5 way optimization from Asus to OC it and tried to do it manually. If you have good results on the same kind of config/motherboard for 5960X please share. I would love to get a copy of your profiles so I can import it using USB just to try it out. Also for some reason I can't get the channel on CPU-Z to show quad channel memory. I'm starting to think that my memory is messing up my OC. Take a look at this validation with blank channel info.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artah*
> 
> Here's an update on my OC situation. It looks like I can only get stable at 1.5v for 4.550GHZ OC. I'm seeing people with the same batch numbers get much better results. It must be my motherboard it's a Sabertooth X99. I'm using 8x4GB 3000MHz Corsair Dominator Platinum. I used 5 way optimization from Asus to OC it and tried to do it manually. If you have good results on the same kind of config/motherboard for 5960X please share. I would love to get a copy of your profiles so I can import it using USB just to try it out. Also for some reason I can't get the channel on CPU-Z to show quad channel memory. I'm starting to think that my memory is messing up my OC. Take a look at this validation with blank channel info.


Unless you're on some serious phase change, there's no way you're stable pushing 1.5V. Stick to 1.35V max.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> Unless you're on some serious phase change, there's no way you're stable pushing 1.5V. Stick to 1.35V max.


Seconded.


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Seconded.


Unfortunately the best I can do with 1.35v is 4392MHz

http://valid.x86.fr/830v99

Really wanted to hit 4.5GHz+

The guy that I bought the CPU from said he did 4.6GHz stable @ 1.3v if he's telling the truth then my motherboard or ram sucks.


----------



## jon6113

Try the 100 strap and your RAM at 3200MHz.


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jon6113*
> 
> Try the 100 strap and your RAM at 3200MHz.


For some reason when I go with 100 my ram will not get past 2400MHz it's rated at 3000. I think there is a bug that is causing the ram to get Mis-Identified. Here is the timing. Take a look at channel# it's blank, never seen that before.


----------



## jon6113

If you move to 100 strap and 100 BCLK, you need to come off 3000MHZ and move to 3200MHz. Try 16-16-16-36, 3200MHz, and 100 strap/BCLK.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artah*
> 
> Unfortunately the best I can do with 1.35v is 4392MHz
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/830v99
> 
> Really wanted to hit 4.5GHz+
> 
> The guy that I bought the CPU from said he did 4.6GHz stable @ 1.3v if he's telling the truth then my motherboard or ram sucks.


I see you have all 8 RAM slots populated so its gonna be a bit harder on the CPU.

But the guy you bought the CPU might be lying unless he was some trustworthy/well known overclocker.
Sadly all the CPU of the even the same Batch don't overclock the same (guess how I know







).

Is this just a CPU-Z validation or something you are using daily. ? I wouldn't blame the Motherboard, unless you are on some screwed up BIOS, switching to a different Mobo woudn't help your overclock much.

Focus on more fine tuning of Voltages. What VCCIN are you running. How about Uncore/Cache.?

For RAM, did you enable XMP, if its 3000Mhz RAM than you will need to use the 125 strap.


----------



## Artah

A lot of good info guys +Reps thanks. I have not tested it yet but I'm now able to run 4.5GHz and booted windows just fine. I must have missed 1 setting last time I tried but I'm running the RAM at 3200MHz with 15 17 17 35 @ 1.35v. VCCIN is set to auto so it should be around 1.9v. I did have to turn off HT though. I just wanted to get a CPU-Z validation with lower voltages and save the profile for later in case I ever need more juice without running 4.55GHz @ 1.5v. I'm perfectly content running 4.392 @ 1.35v for daily use, that seems to be stable with 5 hours of Farcry4 @ 4K.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artah*
> 
> A lot of good info guys +Reps thanks. I have not tested it yet but I'm now able to run 4.5GHz and booted windows just fine. I must have missed 1 setting last time I tried but I'm running the RAM at 3200MHz with 15 17 17 35 @ 1.35v. VCCIN is set to auto so it should be around 1.9v. I did have to turn off HT though. I just wanted to get a CPU-Z validation with lower voltages and save the profile for later in case I ever need more juice without running 4.55GHz @ 1.5v. I'm perfectly content running 4.392 @ 1.35v for daily use, that seems to be stable with 5 hours of Farcry4 @ 4K.


You're probably (in fact almost definitely) not very stable at those settings with 32GB.

3200mhz, C15 especially will be very hard on the IMC.


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> You're probably (in fact almost definitely) not very stable at those settings with 32GB.
> 
> 3200mhz, C15 especially will be very hard on the IMC.


You're right, I just ran prime95 v 26.6 on the 4.392GHz OC and it died. I played games with it yesterday for hours though @4k. I mistakenly assumed it was stable but that was bad because the games I play don't put enough load on it. I should have said it was stable on Farcry4 @4K res. I dropped it down to 4.25GHz and it passed prime95. Not going to bother smoking the processor for 24 hours of full load torture to find out if it's stable because I'm not very happy with how my chip is OCing in the first place. I might downgrade to 5930K. I bought one last week and I'm still deciding on which one will end up in eBay.


----------



## Silent Scone

It's more the memory side. 32GB at 3200 is a big ask of the memory controller. Have you overclocked uncore at all? If so, leave it in auto and use HCI Memtest Pro correctly figured with 85-90% of memory loaded over all threads. There is a large number of posts regarding it within this thread which should perhaps be made sticky.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artah*
> 
> Here's an update on my OC situation. I*t looks like I can only get stable at 1.5v for 4.550GHZ OC*. I'm seeing people with the same batch numbers get much better results. It must be my motherboard it's a Sabertooth X99. I'm using 8x4GB 3000MHz Corsair Dominator Platinum. I used 5 way optimization from Asus to OC it and tried to do it manually. If you have good results on the same kind of config/motherboard for 5960X please share. I would love to get a copy of your profiles so I can import it using USB just to try it out. Also for some reason I can't get the channel on CPU-Z to show quad channel memory. I'm starting to think that my memory is messing up my OC. Take a look at this validation with blank channel info.


and if you keep 1.5V on that chip it will get much worse going forward. Stay under/near 1.3V for 24/7... and buy the intel tuning plan


----------



## Gunslinger.

New chip









http://valid.canardpc.com/8xbiet


----------



## rt123

Nice Chip.


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> It's more the memory side. 32GB at 3200 is a big ask of the memory controller. Have you overclocked uncore at all? If so, leave it in auto and use HCI Memtest Pro correctly figured with 85-90% of memory loaded over all threads. There is a large number of posts regarding it within this thread which should perhaps be made sticky.


I'll try overclocking it with only 4 memory sticks on and see if it's a lot easier. I left almost everything else on auto/default. I didn't want to mess with uncore. Nobody's seen that blank memory channels field? It shows quad channel when I use memteak.


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> and if you keep 1.5V on that chip it will get much worse going forward. Stay under/near 1.3V for 24/7... and buy the intel tuning plan


I was just mostly testing with 1.5v, not going to leave it at that voltage at all.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> and if you keep 1.5V on that chip it will get much worse going forward. Stay under/near 1.3V for 24/7... and buy the intel tuning plan


Hello

This was advised over a week ago. Guess this is what happens when the books are eaten instead of read. LOL


----------



## Silent Scone

Totally missed that.

Anyway, I'm just about to go test my new bicycle on the motorway.


----------



## [email protected]

LOL...


----------



## xSociety

Hey guys! Just got my 5820k, love it so far.

I did a simple OC of 4.5 @ 1.275v with a XMP profile putting my multiplier at 36 while the base clock is at 125. I crash on boot if I try 4.6 at 1.3v. What, if anything can I change to possibly allow for a better OC? I'm not complaining at what I have currently though. Highest temps I've seen with AIDA64 @ 4.5 is 71C.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xSociety*
> 
> Hey guys! Just got my 5820k, love it so far.
> 
> I did a simple OC of 4.5 @ 1.275v with a XMP profile putting my multiplier at 36 while the base clock is at 125. I crash on boot if I try 4.6 at 1.3v. What, if anything can I change to possibly allow for a better OC? I'm not complaining at what I have currently though. Highest temps I've seen with AIDA64 @ 4.5 is 71C.


Try raising your input voltage (VCCIN).

and your 4.5 oc may not be as stable as you think, you should be able to boot the next multi up with same voltage if you had a stable oc @ 4.5


----------



## xSociety

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Try raising your input voltage (VCCIN).
> 
> and your 4.5 oc may not be as stable as you think, you should be able to boot the next multi up with same voltage if you had a stable oc @ 4.5


I ran the AIDA64 stress test for 7 hours with no errors. That's good enough for me. Haven't had one crash in any game either. Albeit no game has come close to maxing it out.

What's a good starting point to raise VCCIN to?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xSociety*
> 
> Hey guys! Just got my 5820k, love it so far.
> 
> I did a simple OC of 4.5 @ 1.275v with a XMP profile putting my multiplier at 36 while the base clock is at 125. I crash on boot if I try 4.6 at 1.3v. What, if anything can I change to possibly allow for a better OC? I'm not complaining at what I have currently though. Highest temps I've seen with AIDA64 @ 4.5 is 71C.


Honestly, I would stop there, the juice might not be worth the squeeze.. But if you are feeling froggy, and just have to jump, start off at 1.325, maybe up the VCCIN to 1.95, and possibly bump the VCCSA and VCACHE if you are also clocking your cache. On my 5820k, I only need a smidge more voltage than you to get 45x, but 46x requires a whopping +.080 more than 45x does, but that is giong to be different for everybody, but expect at least .050 more than 45x needs.

Also, if you dont need to run the 125 strap for your memory , the 100 strap allows for adaptive voltage, which may, in some small amount, lower your electric bill, and prolong the life of the processor.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xSociety*
> 
> I ran the AIDA64 stress test for 7 hours with no errors. That's good enough for me. Haven't had one crash in any game either. Albeit no game has come close to maxing it out.
> 
> What's a good starting point to raise VCCIN to?


I start at 2.0 vccin for 1.3vcore

i have 3 5820k's that need more than 1.95vccin to get 4.5-4.6Ghz to boot with 1.3vcore.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Totally missed that.
> Anyway, I'm just about to go test my new *bicycle on the motorway*.


----------



## [email protected]

He's just testing the bike in a completely unsafe environment - just for experiment sake


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> He's just testing the bike in a completely unsafe environment - just for experiment sake


All in the name of science, you see.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunslinger.*
> 
> New chip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/8xbiet


Updated
Silver.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artah*
> 
> I was just mostly testing with 1.5v, not going to leave it at that voltage at all.


lol - some tyesting leaves scars, but IMO, if you are gonna whip-it, the first 30 days is the best window.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> All in the name of science, you see.


Darwinian selection pressure.


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jon6113*
> 
> Try the 100 strap and your RAM at 3200MHz.


Thanks for the pointers everyone.

I got it to work on 100 strap @3200 15 15 15 35 but my max OC is still at 4.4GHz @ 1.35v a little bit better but with only 16GB of ram instead of 32GB. Also it looks like the ram shows quad channel now on cpu-z, I guess it didn't like 32GB. I'm just going to run at a lower OC since I need that ram for a ramdrive. I have not tried an uncore OC. The temp is staying below 80c.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artah*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jon6113*
> 
> Try the 100 strap and your RAM at 3200MHz.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the pointers everyone.
> 
> I got it to work on 100 strap @3200 15 15 15 35 but my max OC is still at 4.4GHz @ 1.35v a little bit better but with only 16GB of ram instead of 32GB. Also it looks like the ram shows quad channel now on cpu-z, I guess it didn't like 32GB. I'm just going to run at a lower OC since I need that ram for a ramdrive. I have not tried an uncore OC. The temp is staying below 80c.
Click to expand...

Try kicking VCCSA until all show, maybe even some Vcache.


----------



## Galenmacil

Hello everyone,

I just started stability tests on a new system base on the Core i7 5820K. The motherboard is a Gigabyte X99-SOC Champion. The "OC Socket" is activated via the on-board switch. Here is my question:

I hear experimented overclockers talk about VCache and VCCSA. On the X99-SOC Champion, there are two voltage settings that seems to related to that. One is VRING, which I assume is the same as VCache. The other is VSA which I assume is the same as VCCSA. I am correct?

Also, after reading through the last 30 pages or so on this thread, and learning a lot in the process, I am correct if I use the following numbers as baseline and maximum respectively?

VCore set to 1.3 or lower. Not recommended above 1.4?
VCCIN set to 1.9 maximum 2?
VSA around 1.2. Keep below 1.3?
VCache, i'm not sure about this one...

There is also a voltage setting called VCCIO that the BIOS automatically set to 1.05. Does it help to raise it?

Finally, I read some vague information about "Load Line Calibration" or LLC. Is it better to set this to highest settings? What does it do?

My target OC is 4.5ghz. I managed to pass a 2 hour AIDA64 Complete Stability test at that frequency with VCore at 1.4, VCCIN at 2.1, VRING (VCache?) at 1.38 and VSA (VCCSA?) at +0.25 from default. LLC was set to "Extreme" (Maximum settings). Temps were a little high peaking at around 73°C on average.

I will probably try lowering VCore first and see if it can stay "stable". What about the other voltage settings? Cache and memory tweaking will be done at a later time once I figure out the "sweet spot" for the cores.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Galenmacil*
> 
> Hello everyone,
> 
> I just started stability tests on a new system base on the Core i7 5820K. The motherboard is a Gigabyte X99-SOC Champion. The "OC Socket" is activated via the on-board switch. Here is my question:
> 
> I hear experimented overclockers talk about VCache and VCCSA. On the X99-SOC Champion, there are two voltage settings that seems to related to that. One is VRING, which I assume is the same as VCache. The other is VSA which I assume is the same as VCCSA. I am correct?
> 
> Also, after reading through the last 30 pages or so on this thread, and learning a lot in the process, I am correct if I use the following numbers as baseline and maximum respectively?
> 
> VCore set to 1.3 or lower. Not recommended above 1.4?
> VCCIN set to 1.9 maximum 2?
> VSA around 1.2. Keep below 1.3?
> VCache, i'm not sure about this one...
> 
> There is also a voltage setting called VCCIO that the BIOS automatically set to 1.05. Does it help to raise it?
> 
> Finally, I read some vague information about "Load Line Calibration" or LLC. Is it better to set this to highest settings? What does it do?
> 
> My target OC is 4.5ghz. I managed to pass a 2 hour AIDA64 Complete Stability test at that frequency with VCore at 1.4, VCCIN at 2.1, VRING (VCache?) at 1.38 and VSA (VCCSA?) at +0.25 from default. LLC was set to "Extreme" (Maximum settings). Temps were a little high peaking at around 73°C on average.
> 
> I will probably try lowering VCore first and see if it can stay "stable". What about the other voltage settings? Cache and memory tweaking will be done at a later time once I figure out the "sweet spot" for the cores.


Choose the right Board.









Update to the latest F4i BIOS if you haven't already.

Yes, VRING = VCACHE
VSA = VCCSA.

Daily use max voltages
VCORE 1.35V
VCCIN 1.9-2.1V
VSA +0.200mv, maybe a bit more (this is an offset, I don't think you can enter it manually)
VCACHE 1.25-1.3V
VCCIO = No need to touch it

There is a certain drop in VCCIN when you CPU is fully loaded, running a stress test. This drop is called VDroop & LLC is there to "counter" it. Setting it to Extreme is fine.

Then there is Cache, but you wanted to take care of Core for now, so this information should be fine.

Finally, there is a club for the board.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1540939/gigabyte-x99-soc-champion-discussion-ownerss-club


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Choose the right Board.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Update to the latest F4i BIOS if you haven't already.
> 
> Yes, VRING = VCACHE
> VSA = VCCSA.
> 
> Daily use max voltages
> VCORE 1.35V
> VCCIN 1.9-2.1V
> VSA +0.200mv, maybe a bit more (this is an offset, I don't think you can enter it manually)
> VCACHE 1.25-1.3V
> VCCIO = No need to touch it
> 
> There is a certain drop in VCCIN when you CPU is fully loaded, running a stress test. This drop is called VDroop & LLC is there to "counter" it. Setting it to Extreme is fine.
> 
> Then there is Cache, but you wanted to take care of Core for now, so this information should be fine.
> 
> Finally, there is a club for the board.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1540939/gigabyte-x99-soc-champion-discussion-ownerss-club


VCCSA @ +0.250 = 1.25v


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> VCCSA @ +0.250 = 1.25v


Thanks. Didn't pay much mind to the final voltage.


----------



## Silent Scone

http://www.guru3d.com/news-story/g-skill-offer-ripjaws-4-series-ddr4-3666mhz-memory-kit.html


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Try kicking VCCSA until all show, maybe even some Vcache.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Try kicking VCCSA until all show, maybe even some Vcache.


Thanks. I'll try it when I find the energy again to mess with it again if I don't sell off all the parts first on eBay @ a 25% loss. I'm thinking I might try a different motherboard and/or memory/cpu chips. What increments should I change it to? on Rog website says start with 1.02v and go up or down from there. Frustrating to spend over $4K on a rig with state of the art custom cooling loop parts just so I can't even hit the average OC. I know the sabertooth was not meant for heavy OCing but it should at least OC to the average.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> http://www.guru3d.com/news-story/g-skill-offer-ripjaws-4-series-ddr4-3666mhz-memory-kit.html


Good thing they revealed its Samsung before someone ended up wasting their money.


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Good thing they revealed its Samsung before someone ended up wasting their money.


Nothing wrong with Samsung IC's, they just need a bit more tinkering with.


----------



## Mr-Dark

hello all

i want to someone confirm thats my chip good or not in oc

my 5820k is oc from 20 days and no any problem rock solid 4.2ghz 1.17v the cash is oc to 4ghz 1.15v 1.92v input LLC to level 8

i dont try any other setting for higher oc and my chip pass aida64 4h test and intel xtu and some of intel burn test

is that good chip or ?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> hello all
> 
> i want to someone confirm thats my chip good or not in oc
> 
> my 5820k is oc from 20 days and no any problem rock solid 4.2ghz 1.17v the cash is oc to 4ghz 1.15v 1.92v input LLC to level 8
> 
> i dont try any other setting for higher oc and my chip pass aida64 4h test and intel xtu and some of intel burn test
> 
> is that good chip or ?


Its not a bad chip, probably get 45x under 1.3. Average or better.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Its not a bad chip, probably get 45x under 1.3. Average or better.


thx for replay mate

im on air its very hot here the room temp 28c and sometime 30c









maby if i can get 4400 1.23v thats good ?

4.5ghz need 1.25v for cinbench stable just try it now


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moorhen2*
> 
> Nothing wrong with Samsung IC's, they just need a bit more tinkering with.


Still their performance on DDR4 is not as good as Hynix.


----------



## Nizzen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Still their performance on DDR4 is not as good as Hynix.


I have g.skill red 3200 cl15 and g.skill blue (samsung) 3000cl15. 3200cl15 have double the prize of 3200 hynx here in Norway. Samsung is not bad in OC either...

Some samsung OC'ed here:

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?289544-G-SKILL-DDR4-Testing-Room/page3


----------



## Galenmacil

How do you know whether you have Hynix or Samsung memory chips? I have read in a few places that Hynix are supposedly better... The DDR4 Kit I use is a 4x8gb G.Skill Ripjaws 4 @ 2800mhz 15-15-15-35. Number on the package says: F4-2800C16Q-32GRK.

In some reviews that use Ripjaws 4, they mention that they use Hynix chips... But there are a lot of different kit so.

Also, thanks guys for the basic info to get me started on running a daily 4.5ghz overclock. Arg! So many questions in my mind... hehe. Don't want to annoy anybody with "noob" questions.


----------



## lilchronic

3400=Hynix, 3500=Samsung, 3300=Micron...


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Galenmacil*
> 
> How do you know whether you have Hynix or Samsung memory chips? I have read in a few places that Hynix are supposedly better... The DDR4 Kit I use is a 4x8gb G.Skill Ripjaws 4 @ 2800mhz 15-15-15-35. Number on the package says: F4-2800C16Q-32GRK.
> 
> In some reviews that use Ripjaws 4, they mention that they use Hynix chips... But there are a lot of different kit so.
> 
> Also, thanks guys for the basic info to get me started on running a daily 4.5ghz overclock. Arg! So many questions in my mind... hehe. Don't want to annoy anybody with "noob" questions.


which mobo do you have? ... there is a procedure to test the IC via boot timings. Either way, 8GB high density sticks are gonna behave a bit differently from 4GB.
.. or lilchronic knows.


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nizzen*
> 
> Some samsung OC'ed here:
> 
> http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?289544-G-SKILL-DDR4-Testing-Room/page3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Looks like nobody's complaining about 2.07V on the DIMMs this time round


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> [/spoiler]
> 
> Looks like nobody's complaining about 2.07V on the DIMMs this time round


Shhh....

Don't provoke the crazies.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> [/spoiler]
> 
> Looks like nobody's complaining about 2.07V on the DIMMs this time round


no one "complains"... smoke 'em if you got 'em.


----------



## Galenmacil

Thanks for informations

So my kit got Samsung chips. Too bad I was not aware of this before actually buying.









Oh well, I am not going to do crazy tight timing with them anyway. If I could just hit 2800~3000 at default CAS i'll be happy. Does increasing the Uncore frequency put more stress on the RAM chips?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Galenmacil*
> 
> Thanks for informations
> 
> So my kit got Samsung chips. Too bad I was not aware of this before actually buying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh well, I am not going to do crazy tight timing with them anyway. If I could just hit 2800~3000 at default CAS i'll be happy. Does increasing the Uncore frequency put more stress on the RAM chips?


and vis verse. THere is a very "overt" effect of ram frequency on uncore loading. At 3333 uncore/cache needs to idle at 1750 on 125 strap. while 3000 only requires 1500.


----------



## Galenmacil

Here are my first benchmark result from the new system:




I had trouble having the system to boot with the RAM at 2800mhz... Setting the proper timings and having the mem multiplier at x28 was a no go. Samsung's memory chips fault? hehe...

After activating the XMP profile in the BIOS, the BCLK was set to a "weird" 127.6 (PCIE @ 102mhz x 1.25) and MEM Clock was set to the expected 2800mhz. And the system booted!








I tried 3000mhz on the MEM but boot failed...

I'm not going to break records or start bragging about the results but my initial objectives of CPU @ 4.5ghz and RAM @ 2800mhz are met. Coming from an X58 platform with a Core i7 980X @ 4.2ghz the performance gain shown in Cinebench R15 is around 38%.

I kindly ask for any expert recommendation for the next step which is Uncore clock adjustment. Also, are the RAM timings looking good? So many settings...


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Galenmacil*
> 
> Here are my first benchmark result from the new system:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had trouble having the system to boot with the RAM at 2800mhz... Setting the proper timings and having the mem multiplier at x28 was a no go. Samsung's memory chips fault? hehe...
> 
> After activating the XMP profile in the BIOS, *the BCLK was set to a "weird" 127.6* (PCIE @ 102mhz x 1.25) and MEM Clock was set to the expected 2800mhz. And the system booted!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried 3000mhz on the MEM but boot failed...
> 
> I'm not going to break records or start bragging about the results but my initial objectives of CPU @ 4.5ghz and RAM @ 2800mhz are met. Coming from an X58 platform with a Core i7 980X @ 4.2ghz the performance gain shown in Cinebench R15 is around 38%.
> 
> I kindly ask for any expert recommendation for the next step which is Uncore clock adjustment. Also, are the RAM timings looking good? So many settings...


that's the correct bclk for 2800 ram.

as for the ram timings, if they are stable - then they are good. Test stability with HCI Memtest (not memtest86+). Unstable and MCE prone ram timings are the most common cause of OS kernel corruption...

here's a tidbit of EE info.. .that will "bring out the crazies":
So tRAS should be = CL+tRCD+tRTP (+/- 1) or the row is not open for a sufficient length of time to complete all operations needed for a row charge. Just try to be close to that sum, otherwise the MB will substitute a value (which you cannot interrogate) to correct the timing error. There's no risk for the vendor to advertise tRAS low.. since your chipset auto corrects the timing error. 36 will work.. it's just not really running 36.









you should probably try the thread dedicated to that MB for uncore OC help..


----------



## Mr-Dark

Guys

any one know if the cash oc increase core temp ? and how much ?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Guys
> 
> any one know if the cash oc increase core temp ? *and how much ?*


How long is a piece of string?

Yes it does.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> How long is a piece of string?
> 
> Yes it does.


Piece of string ?
















let we say stock 3.3ghz 0.96v now 4ghz 1.15v the core oc to 4.2ghz 1.17v

i see some of core hit 66c while playing bf4









Edit : just drop the cash to stock and see 5c difference


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Piece of string ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> let we say stock 3.3ghz 0.96v now 4ghz 1.15v the core oc to 4.2ghz 1.17v
> 
> i see some of core hit 66c while playing bf4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit : just drop the cash to stock and see 5c difference


Its Cache, not Cash.

Lol...


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Its Cache, not Cash.
> 
> Lol...


I agree, normally massive amounts of cache drops off your pocket when you play with haswell extreme chips.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Its Cache, not Cash.
> 
> Lol...


Lool my bad the Eng not my language sorry mate











Im able to drop the vcore for 4.2ghz to 1.15v finish intel xtu benchmark 25 time one back one + some of intel burn test 10 loop

the room temp way too high around 30c


----------



## lilchronic

vring and cache does not effect temps as much as vcore and core frequency does.

4.5Ghz / 3.0Ghz - 1.28v / 1.1vring Max temp 74°c


4.5Ghz / 4.5Ghz - 1.28v / 1.4vring Max temps 76°c


----------



## Galenmacil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> that's the correct bclk for 2800 ram.
> 
> as for the ram timings, if they are stable - then they are good. Test stability with HCI Memtest (not memtest86+). Unstable and MCE prone ram timings are the most common cause of OS kernel corruption...
> 
> ...


Thanks for the tips!

As a matter of fact, in my case, the memory kit is not stable when command rate is set to 1. Test would fail within seconds. Had to set it to 2. I thought i'll post a picture of the HCI Memtest >100% coverage for those interested. BIOS RAM settings are all set to Auto and XMP Profile is activated resulting in the timings shown.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







I used a batch file to automatically launch 12 instances of HCI Memtest at low priority (for better system responsiveness) and each one bound to a single logical compute unit. I.E.:Thread. Here is the content of the .BAT file:

_start /LOW /AFFINITY 800 memtest.exe
start /LOW /AFFINITY 400 memtest.exe
start /LOW /AFFINITY 200 memtest.exe
start /LOW /AFFINITY 100 memtest.exe
start /LOW /AFFINITY 80 memtest.exe
start /LOW /AFFINITY 40 memtest.exe
start /LOW /AFFINITY 20 memtest.exe
start /LOW /AFFINITY 10 memtest.exe
start /LOW /AFFINITY 8 memtest.exe
start /LOW /AFFINITY 4 memtest.exe
start /LOW /AFFINITY 2 memtest.exe
start /LOW /AFFINITY 1 memtest.exe_

I used the free version of HCI Memtest. Apparently, the paid version can do this automatically. It was recommended somewhere to use 90% of the total system RAM for the test. You have to enter it in megabytes into each instance. In my case, that is 32gb x 1024 x 0.9 /12 = 2458.

Thank you again for the invaluable information!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Galenmacil*
> 
> Thanks for the tips!
> 
> As a matter of fact, in my case, the memory kit is not stable when command rate is set to 1. Test would fail within seconds. Had to set it to 2. I thought i'll post a picture of the HCI Memtest >100% coverage for those interested. BIOS RAM settings are all set to Auto and XMP Profile is activated resulting in the timings shown.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used a batch file to automatically launch 12 instances of HCI Memtest at low priority (for better system responsiveness) and each one bound to a single logical compute unit. I.E.:Thread. Here is the content of the .BAT file:
> 
> _start /LOW /AFFINITY 800 memtest.exe
> start /LOW /AFFINITY 400 memtest.exe
> start /LOW /AFFINITY 200 memtest.exe
> start /LOW /AFFINITY 100 memtest.exe
> start /LOW /AFFINITY 80 memtest.exe
> start /LOW /AFFINITY 40 memtest.exe
> start /LOW /AFFINITY 20 memtest.exe
> start /LOW /AFFINITY 10 memtest.exe
> start /LOW /AFFINITY 8 memtest.exe
> start /LOW /AFFINITY 4 memtest.exe
> start /LOW /AFFINITY 2 memtest.exe
> start /LOW /AFFINITY 1 memtest.exe_
> 
> I used the free version of HCI Memtest. Apparently, the paid version can do this automatically. It was recommended somewhere to use 90% of the total system RAM for the test. You have to enter it in megabytes into each instance. In my case, that is 32gb x 1024 x 0.9 /12 = 2458.
> 
> Thank you again for the invaluable information!


Nice







Great batch file.

One thing about HCI memtest... you really need to let it run to at least 500% coverage.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Hello! I have finished the Liquid in the Build, Just need the touch up stuff (Cables, LEDS Etc)

I have just run a stress test on STock clocks of the 5930k With 4x4 Corsair Dom Plat Ram (Shows up as 2133Mhz in HWMonitor) THought I bought 2666mhz ? Anyway I have Rog Cpuz open to see the clocks but it says the Cores are using 1.075V for Stock Clocks .



Where does the Voltage show up for the Cores In HWMonitor? Under the 5930k in Hwmonitor it says VID 1.075V and then Max I see that It was 1.163V

That would make sense when I was Running Realbench.

The Cautious One

Also when I drag windows over each other at stock clocks I get this horrible trail.... Sup with that?


----------



## steadly2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> Hello! I have finished the Liquid in the Build, Just need the touch up stuff (Cables, LEDS Etc)
> 
> I have just run a stress test on STock clocks of the 5930k With 4x4 Corsair Dom Plat Ram (Shows up as 2133Mhz in HWMonitor) THought I bought 2666mhz ? Anyway I have Rog Cpuz open to see the clocks but it says the Cores are using 1.075V for Stock Clocks .
> 
> 
> 
> Where does the Voltage show up for the Cores In HWMonitor? Under the 5930k in Hwmonitor it says VID 1.075V and then Max I see that It was 1.163V
> 
> That would make sense when I was Running Realbench.
> 
> The Cautious One
> 
> Also when I drag windows over each other at stock clocks I get this horrible trail.... Sup with that?


You'll have to enable XMP profile in BIOS to get 2666mhz on the mem.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> Hello! I have finished the Liquid in the Build, Just need the touch up stuff (Cables, LEDS Etc)
> 
> I have just run a stress test on STock clocks of the 5930k With 4x4 Corsair Dom Plat Ram (Shows up as 2133Mhz in HWMonitor) THought *I bought 2666m*hz ? Anyway I have Rog Cpuz open to see the clocks but it says the Cores are using 1.075V for Stock Clocks .
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where does the Voltage show up for the Cores In HWMonitor? Under the 5930k in Hwmonitor it says VID 1.075V and then Max I see that It was 1.163V
> 
> That would make sense when I was Running Realbench.
> 
> The Cautious One
> 
> Also when I drag windows over each other at stock clocks I get this horrible trail.... Sup with that?


the default (stock) for any ram is 2133. to get to 2666 you need to either select that XMP or enter freq and timings manually. HWM is not really good for this platform IMO. the latest HWinfo64 seems to have fewer "ghost" sensors... AID64 works very well.
No idea what's with the trails... chemically induced trails?








HWinfo64:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






EDIT - wrong screen cap - fixed.









have a read of *Raja's guide*

extreme OC.. but some helpful info:

R5EOCGuide.pdf 1687k .pdf file


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> Where does the Voltage show up for the Cores In HWMonitor? Under the 5930k in Hwmonitor it says VID 1.075V and then Max I see that It was 1.163V
> 
> That would make sense when I was Running Realbench.


Try HWiNFO, the amount of sensors displayed is amazing, and the labeling and layout are customizable. You want to look at VID instead of VCore. HWiNFO will show for each core individually. When it starts up, uses "sensors only" Admittedly, HWMonitor was my favorite for overclocking on Ivy Bridge, but it doesn't make the cut for Haswell-E.
http://www.hwinfo.com/download.php


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Try HWiNFO, the amount of sensors displayed is amazing, and the labeling and layout are customizable. You want to look at VID instead of VCore. HWiNFO will show for each core individually. When it starts up, uses "sensors only" Admittedly, HWMonitor was my favorite for overclocking on Ivy Bridge, but it doesn't make the cut for Haswell-E.
> http://www.hwinfo.com/download.php


I love HWMonitor. I will go with Hwinfo though.

I am having a problem with my browzer. Firefox wont even let me Go to Mozzila...?



How do you use firefox.. but it won't let you use firefox.. ?

TCO

This is Youtube.... WTH???


----------



## Jpmboy

lol - did you load the lan drivers and all chipset drivers?


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> lol - did you load the lan drivers and all chipset drivers?


Im starting to think I didn't.. .Would that cause this?

The Cautious One.

I am asking because this is what I look like.










What would I need on the Support Page?

Asus Page


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> Im starting to think I didn't.. .Would that cause this?
> 
> The Cautious One.
> 
> I am asking because this is what I look like.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What would I need on the Support Page?
> 
> Asus Page


if you have not flashed to a more recent bios than came with the MB, use the driver install from the MB's DVD. Once that is all working right, then flash and load the more recent driver pack. chipset and Intel mamagement Engine first... check device manager. Lot's of down devices?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> Hello! I have finished the Liquid in the Build, Just need the touch up stuff (Cables, LEDS Etc)
> 
> I have just run a stress test on STock clocks of the 5930k With 4x4 Corsair Dom Plat Ram (Shows up as 2133Mhz in HWMonitor) THought I bought 2666mhz ? Anyway I have Rog Cpuz open to see the clocks but it says the Cores are using 1.075V for Stock Clocks .
> 
> 
> 
> Where does the Voltage show up for the Cores In HWMonitor? Under the 5930k in Hwmonitor it says VID 1.075V and then Max I see that It was 1.163V
> 
> That would make sense when I was Running Realbench.
> 
> The Cautious One
> 
> Also when I drag windows over each other at stock clocks I get this horrible trail.... Sup with that?


the vcore is ( VIN 4 Value )


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> the vcore is ( VIN 4 Value )


Is that normalized across the cores? Highest value? Core0? Which is it?


----------



## solid9

Hi guys , i've decided to overclock my 5820k.
First things first I want to achieve a good overclock without going over 1.285vcore.
I tried to find the lowest vcore for 4.4 and leaving everything on auto I get a nearly stable oc at 1.281 and stable at 1.282 , by stable I mean several xtu and an hour and half of aida64 cpu+fpu+cache.
Intel xtu tells max temp on benchmark was 76 , on aida I get average temps of 70-71 on all cores except 3 and 5 that are 6-7 degrees hotter , max temps are 84 for core 3 and 87 for cpu package , are those fine?
How do I proceed now?


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> if you have not flashed to a more recent bios than came with the MB, use the driver install from the MB's DVD. Once that is all working right, then flash and load the more recent driver pack. chipset and Intel mamagement Engine first... check device manager. *Lot's of down devices?*


I am BIOS 1201! I flashed when I first got the RVE and had set up my test loop to make sure after spraying the board, that it worked







Now. With the quick search I did last night I read that maybe the date and time set on WIndows would casue a miscom with the browser.

Lots of Down Devices? What do you mean? I wouldn't need to re install windows then right?

TCO

EDIT: Sorry about the exclamation after 1201.. It just feels good to talk about BIos every once in a while.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solid9*
> 
> Hi guys , i've decided to overclock my 5820k.
> First things first I want to achieve a good overclock without going over 1.285vcore.
> I tried to find the lowest vcore for 4.4 and leaving everything on auto I get a nearly stable oc at 1.281 and stable at 1.282 , by stable I mean several xtu and an hour and half of aida64 cpu+fpu+cache.
> Intel xtu tells max temp on benchmark was 76 , on aida I get average temps of 70-71 on all cores except 3 and 5 that are 6-7 degrees hotter , max temps are 84 for core 3 and 87 for cpu package , are those fine?
> How do I proceed now?


I would suggest that you are at your max overclock on your current cooling set up. 84 is outside of my personal comfort zone.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> if you have not flashed to a more recent bios than came with the MB, use the driver install from the MB's DVD. Once that is all working right, then flash and load the more recent driver pack. chipset and Intel mamagement Engine first... check device manager. *Lot's of down devices?*
> 
> 
> 
> I am BIOS 1201! I flashed when I first got the RVE and had set up my test loop to make sure after spraying the board, that it worked
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now. With the quick search I did last night I read that maybe the date and time set on WIndows would casue a miscom with the browser.
> 
> Lots of Down Devices? What do you mean? I wouldn't need to re install windows then right?
> 
> TCO
> 
> EDIT: Sorry about the exclamation after 1201.. It just feels good to talk about BIos every once in a while.
Click to expand...

Device manager will show a yellow triangle next to any devices that do not have the correct driver loaded for them, or that are faulty for whatever reason(like a PCIE power cable unplugged, or a HDD that is not all the way plugged in). On ASUS x99, windows doesn't seem to pick up the drivers for several devices on its own, so you will have to do a little detective work and figure out which drivers you need to download from the ASUS support page to rid of all those little triangles.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I would suggest that you are at your max overclock on your current cooling set up. 84 is outside of my personal comfort zone.
> *Device manager* will show a yellow triangle next to any devices that do not have the correct driver loaded for them, or that are faulty for whatever reason(like a PCIE power cable unplugged, or a HDD that is not all the way plugged in). On ASUS x99, windows doesn't seem to pick up the drivers for several devices on its own, so you will have to do a little detective work and figure out which drivers you need to download from the ASUS support page to rid of all those little triangles.


This is the same place you format the HDDS yes?

TCO


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I would suggest that you are at your max overclock on your current cooling set up. 84 is outside of my personal comfort zone.
> *Device manager* will show a yellow triangle next to any devices that do not have the correct driver loaded for them, or that are faulty for whatever reason(like a PCIE power cable unplugged, or a HDD that is not all the way plugged in). On ASUS x99, windows doesn't seem to pick up the drivers for several devices on its own, so you will have to do a little detective work and figure out which drivers you need to download from the ASUS support page to rid of all those little triangles.
> 
> 
> 
> This is the same place you format the HDDS yes?
> 
> TCO
Click to expand...

no, if you are on windows 8.1/10, you can right click the start button and should have a shortcut for device manager (or hit start and type "device manager", otherwise it is in the control panel of xp and windows 7 under the devices heading. This is what it looks like when everything has its drivers properly installed.


----------



## solid9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I would suggest that you are at your max overclock on your current cooling set up. 84 is outside of my personal comfort zone.


I would like to lower the max temp too , how do i make a fine tuned overclock? for now everything is at auto except vcore , should I start by manully setting vrin and then vring? Are there other parameters?
Also what is the max temp for the cpu package? is it normal that it's higher than the cores?


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> no, if you are on windows 8.1/10, you can right click the start button and should have a shortcut for device manager (or hit start and type "device manager", otherwise it is in the control panel of xp and windows 7 under the devices heading. This is what it looks like when everything has its drivers properly installed.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I thought I had to go in that same place in WIn 7 Pro to format, Unformatted or new HDDs, I had to do the SSD in there also. I will check when I get off of work and bust out. I usually have to go into explorer and Right click on Computer ( and It says ) Manage Devices or something of that Nature.

The Cautious One


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solid9*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I would suggest that you are at your max overclock on your current cooling set up. 84 is outside of my personal comfort zone.
> 
> 
> 
> I would like to lower the max temp too , how do i make a fine tuned overclock? for now everything is at auto except vcore , should I start by manully setting vrin and then vring? Are there other parameters?
> Also what is the max temp for the cpu package? is it normal that it's higher than the cores?
Click to expand...

The package is usually a few Cs more than the highest core, that is normal. You can try working the VRIN down, when left on auto for overclocking, my ASUS board likes to really give it the juice, and it doesnt need it. VRING may also drop a few Cs, but as you have not touched your Cache ratio, you likely wont see much benefit from it at all. You could also try manually setting your VRIN LLC to allow for some more droop, which may drop a C or 2.

Honestly, with it hitting 84, I would just back down 1 multiplier, start backing the VCore down, then the VCIN, and just leave cache voltage alone. you could probably knock 10C or more off from lowering multiplier by one and core voltage by roughly .050. The other option would be to improve your cooling. These chips produce some heat, and even with a full loop, you probably are not going to get but one more multiplier out of the chip.


----------



## solid9

I'm trying some options out , I saw that xtu benchmark sometimes says my core is at 4.41 when i set 44x , one time it even said 4.6 so i guessed the bclk in auto was doing some strange things , i set it in fixed 100 value and got somewhat stable at 1.280 vcore , it crashed after some xtu benhckmarks and stressing tests , max temp are 72-73 on hottest core now , defintly better but not stable , I guess that if I can make it work it's good.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> I am BIOS 1201! I flashed when I first got the RVE and had set up my test loop to make sure after spraying the board, that it worked
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now. With the quick search I did last night I read that maybe the date and time set on WIndows would casue a miscom with the browser.
> 
> Lots of Down Devices? What do you mean? *I wouldn't need to re install windows then right?*
> 
> TCO
> 
> EDIT: Sorry about the exclamation after 1201.. It just feels good to talk about BIos every once in a while.


no - insert the DVD - most drivers are fine from that. after loading ALL drivers off the DVD - check dev manager - update any needed from the asus website.

Hopefully, you are not moving a previous WIn install to this platform - right? Fresh install?


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> no - insert the DVD - most drivers are fine from that. after loading ALL drivers off the DVD - check dev manager - update any needed from the asus website.
> 
> Hopefully, you are not moving a previous WIn install to this platform - right? Fresh install?


fresh and clean! the windows 7 disk? or the rve disk?

TCO


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> fresh and clean! the windows 7 disk? or the rve disk?
> 
> TCO


the MB drivers are on the disk that came with your mobo. Great looking rig... now gotta get it running great too.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> the MB drivers are on the disk that came with your mobo. Great looking rig... now gotta get it running great too.


So I should just Reinstall all the drivers from the MB disk! I will get back to you and let you know. I am installing LEDS tonight so ill plug up the Cd drive and try them again while I mess around with the lights. I tried to change the date on the computer in win 7, you don't think it is something simple?

TCO

Thanks for the COmpliment on the Rig! I appreciate that! We are going to get this thing grinding.


----------



## inedenimadam

I dont get it,

I can take my 4x4 2400 16-16-16-36-2 @1.2V ADATA kit down to 12-12-12-36-1 without touching voltage or SA, but try to bring it up to 2600 and I start loosing sticks even at 1.35 and +.1 SA

I feel like I must be missing something. Is there a RAM GURU hanging out in this thread, or someone with a similar kit that has had some success? I could use some suggestions here.

Oh, and I am running on the 100 strap. 43x core 40x Cache. Adaptive.

THANKS!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I dont get it,
> 
> I can take my 4x4 2400 16-16-16-36-2 @1.2V ADATA kit down to 12-12-12-36-1 without touching voltage or SA, but try to bring it up to 2600 and I start loosing sticks even at 1.35 and +.1 SA
> 
> I feel like I must be missing something. Is there a RAM GURU hanging out in this thread, or someone with a similar kit that has had some success? I could use some suggestions here.
> 
> Oh, and I am running on the 100 strap. 43x core 40x Cache. Adaptive.
> 
> THANKS!


I'm no RAm guru...

try 2666 instead of 2600.
This is turning out to be a fairly common problem - happens here too. Not quite sure what the underlying problem is (asus bios or channel rails) but what has helped me minimize it is to run a high training voltage (like 1.4-1.425V for my kits) and set Eventual Voltage to what works once trained (1.38V with my ADATA kit for 2666c12 on strap 100 thru 3333c16 on strap 125.).


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I dont get it,
> 
> I can take my 4x4 2400 16-16-16-36-2 @1.2V ADATA kit down to 12-12-12-36-1 without touching voltage or SA, but try to bring it up to 2600 and I start loosing sticks even at 1.35 and +.1 SA
> 
> I feel like I must be missing something. Is there a RAM GURU hanging out in this thread, or someone with a similar kit that has had some success? I could use some suggestions here.
> 
> Oh, and I am running on the 100 strap. 43x core 40x Cache. Adaptive.
> 
> THANKS!


When you say not touching, VSA.
Was it on Auto.?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I dont get it,
> 
> I can take my 4x4 2400 16-16-16-36-2 @1.2V ADATA kit down to 12-12-12-36-1 without touching voltage or SA, but try to bring it up to 2600 and I start loosing sticks even at 1.35 and +.1 SA
> 
> I feel like I must be missing something. Is there a RAM GURU hanging out in this thread, or someone with a similar kit that has had some success? I could use some suggestions here.
> 
> Oh, and I am running on the 100 strap. 43x core 40x Cache. Adaptive.
> 
> THANKS!
> 
> 
> 
> When you say not touching, VSA.
> Was it on Auto.?
Click to expand...

no, I actually did touch it, I added .044 to bring it to a flat 1.0 to remove it from the equation when overclocking the core and cache, RAM voltage is a tad over at 1.25 as well, again, just to remove it from the equation when I was overclocking core/cache.

I have added as much as +.120 to VSA and up to 1.35 and CL18 to try to get 2600 to work, but I always drop at least one stick.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> try 2666 instead of 2600.
> This is turning out to be a fairly common problem - happens here too. Not quite sure what the underlying problem is (asus bios or channel rails) but what has helped me minimize it is to run a high training voltage (like 1.4-1.425V for my kits) and set Eventual Voltage to what works once trained (1.38V with my ADATA kit for 2666c12 on strap 100 thru 3333c16 on strap 125.).


Thanks for the hint, I will try playing with 2666, and up the initial.

Edit: tried CL17 2666 +.044 1.25V booted right up, all sticks. Any more dead zones on the 100 strap I should be aware of? or what is the next strap that is easy to get on 100 strap?

Edit again: Obviously still some more testing/tweaking to do, but 2666 13-14-14-41 @1.32 +.075 seems to be a comfortable compromise with volts and timing, going to run HCI on it overnight, but it passed 15 minutes Aida memory+cache, so its at least ballpark.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> no, I actually did touch it, I added .044 to bring it to a flat 1.0 to remove it from the equation when overclocking the core and cache, RAM voltage is a tad over at 1.25 as well, again, just to remove it from the equation when I was overclocking core/cache.
> 
> I have added as much as +.120 to VSA and up to 1.35 and CL18 to try to get 2600 to work, but I always drop at least one stick.


In addition to Jpmboy said.
Try up to .2 VSA & more VRAM voltage, if they are low end kits without much headroom, then you will need more voltage.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> no, I actually did touch it, I added .044 to bring it to a flat 1.0 to remove it from the equation when overclocking the core and cache, RAM voltage is a tad over at 1.25 as well, again, just to remove it from the equation when I was overclocking core/cache.
> 
> I have added as much as +.120 to VSA and up to 1.35 and CL18 to try to get 2600 to work, but I always drop at least one stick.
> Thanks for the hint, I will try playing with 2666, and up the initial.
> 
> Edit: tried *CL17* 2666 +.044 1.25V booted right up, all sticks. Any more dead zones on the 100 strap I should be aware of?


you can lower this - that kit should do c15 at 1.35V (and 1.35 is essentially stock voltage for DDR4). CL17 is really the upper limit - any higher and ddr4 will have trouble setting appropriate RTLs.

also - VSA can be tricky - more is not always helpful (and can destabilize the system). with the corsair and ADATa kits I've been using, strap 100 "like" ~1.0V VSA, but 125 strap prefers ~ 0.90625 (at any frequency on 125 including 3333 - go figure.







)

3000 is tricky on 100.. 3200 is a downhill run.


----------



## centvalny

J batch low volt



http://imgur.com/yT4ZgFy





http://imgur.com/gQJnYa0


----------



## Silent Scone

lol CB15 stable at 1.27v / 4.7

That some be some good silicon


----------



## centvalny

Hey Silent Scone! Do you have a problem??

I've been in this forum active or inactive 9 years before you join in and never never bother any forum member. I respect all and try to keep it that way


----------



## Silent Scone

huh? lol, no problem at all







. Deliberate poor grammar by me, just impressed with that sample









Mines not a bad sample on core and still needs around 1.35v to pass CB15 at 4.7


----------



## centvalny

Don't be an A. I don't know you and vice versa. Just keep it that way. Respect others and they will do the same to you.


----------



## Silent Scone

No I think you need to learn to read, actually.

I actually enjoy reading some of your results and how you've taken my post as anything other than neutral I can only assume the problem is your end.

I said you have a nice CPU there. Sorry, is that clear enough?

Jesus Christ


----------



## lilchronic

Jesus Christ has nothing to do with this. No need to bring him into it.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Jesus Christ has nothing to do with this. No need to bring him into it.


Guess I'll have to wait for someone who's not socially backward to come and try and explain this misunderstanding.


----------



## Nizzen

This is LOL !

Silent Scone just answered normal and polite, and then BOOOM headshot?

***?









This is not Guru3d.com


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Guess I'll have to wait for someone who's not socially backward to come and try and explain this misunderstanding.


I think you need to learn how to read. lol I simply said Jesus Christ has nothing to do with this, so why bring him into it..







lolz


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> I think you need to learn how to read. lol I simply said Jesus Christ has nothing to do with this, so why bring him into it..


Yes and we all know you don't like me so there wasn't much need for you to chime in really. Next time I'll be more careful what I say about having found good silicon.

I can only assume it's due to the recent talk with SuperPI and maybe certain forms of memory tuning. I've no personal objection to what @centvalny posted, he's got a sample that can complete CB15 with less than 1.3v at 4.7 which is damn impressive.

So if it's because of alienating results that are more benchmark orientated then there's definitely no need to get defensive. All results are valid results especially where CB15 is concerned- the problem I have with some of the other things that posted in the past is that it can give people the wrong impression.

So @centvalny I'm lead to believe that was out of character for you and I honestly was just impressed with the sample - I apologise if it came across as sarcastic or if we just misunderstood each other.

I was honestly 100% just pointing out you have a very good CPU there


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Yes and we all know you don't like me *so there wasn't much need for you to chime in really*. Next time I'll be more careful what I say about having found good silicon.


But there was.


----------



## [email protected]

This is one of those situations where the medium of text does not help. I happen to know most of you personally - so will say I don't think its as bad as it seems. SS is a passionate 24/7 guy, you guys are passionate benchers and in common all are tech enthusiasts. Somewhere along the way, things got a little off center regarding results. Best to let people post their stuff in this thread - and then help anyone who gets stuck.

I do agree that people that are new can sometimes get confused over things like voltages and I think that is what SS was trying to convey (in previous posts, not to Roy). There's no easy way out of that unless we tag our posts with some kind of disclaimer or explanation that its not for daily use - which can be a chore. Anyway, that's about as much as a guy like me can sit on the fence...







Live and let live is best.

Thats all there is to this I believe.


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *centvalny*
> 
> J batch low volt
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/yT4ZgFy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/gQJnYa0


Nice Dumo, are you going subzero with it?


----------



## Jpmboy

whoa -

"What we have _heeere_, is a failure to communicate". (with a strong southern accent)

@centvalny - what's a "J" batch?
anyway - nice chip roy. what's the plan for it?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> whoa -
> 
> "What we have _heeere_, is a failure to communicate". (with a strong southern accent)
> @centvalny - what's a "J" batch?
> anyway - nice chip roy. what's the plan for it?


That be the last time I try to impe_rrr_sonate a random persono of someone who be livin out in those yonder fields over there. Full on British from now on. Smashing.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> That be the last time I try to impe_rrr_sonate a random persono of someone who be livin out in those yonder fields over there. Full on British from now on. Smashing.


i skimmed thru that with shock... but then again, looking at the post times, the US guys either are just back from the night shift, or don't sleep.


----------



## Silent Scone

It's done now, I think Raja summed it up well enough. Obviously a lil bit of tension for certain reasons. Free Country and no love lost.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> @centvalny - what's a "J" batch?
> anyway - nice chip roy. what's the plan for it?


Memory refresher.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *centvalny*
> 
> New J batch
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/c2DIXwn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/vfvszhP


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pulleze.. c'mon. Like I said - it says zero about the usefulness of ram settings or their efficiency running a 2% load on 16GB. Your assumptions about what I "like", know or understand are infantile... but understandable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 24/7
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice cpu Roy!
> 
> I've been running 0.99... is 0.98 the one I should be using?


As for the current situation, people interact with other people based on their past impressions of them. So when you see someone being a 'tool' all the time, sometimes even if they are acting correctly, they get interpreted as repeating their "general" behavior.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Memory refresher.
> 
> As for the current situation, people interact with other people based on their past impressions of them. So *when you see someone being a 'tool' all the time*, sometimes even if they are acting correctly, they get interpreted as repeating their "general" behavior.


not that I'm 100% certain of the definition of "tool", but sounds like the ones I have blocked.


----------



## rt123

Nice Suggestion.








Added.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> not that I'm 100% certain of the definition of "tool", but sounds like the ones I have blocked.


Depends who you ask - to some people it may well be those who say things they don't like hearing







. To be blunt (as per).

http://www.midlifegamers.co.uk/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=2110&p=24605#p24605

I would say this is a pretty good case for one, for example lol.


----------



## rt123

I feel like I am mature enough to accommodate someone who has a different opinion than mine. And try not to hold it against them.

But they you see stuff like this being said to other people.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Totally missed that.
> 
> Anyway, I'm just about to go test my new bicycle on the motorway.


Just for the sake of mocking them.

And just to remember the past, only a few of us have said something about a post belonging to those who have a different opinion then us.
I mean I have never said anything about several posts containing Memtest HCI runs. I understand that those cater to different crowds.

If only some other people had shown the same courtesy. But of course, when their flaws are pointed out, they just look away. Typical.


----------



## Silent Scone

Only he was only told twice not to use that much voltage and he completely ignored the advice given.

Which is fair enough - but then when one continues to ask questions why should anyone bother. I am rather sarcastic, it's a British thing, however if you'd rather just keep repeating yourself that's up to you. I do enough of that with my five year old.


----------



## rt123

Well what do you do when someone decides to jump in a pit despite you telling them its dangerous, you let them.
There life, their money, their choice.
Standing there & making fun of them, doesn't help your moral ground IMO.

And the point about the SPI32M screenshots still stands.

Anyways, I am sure both of us would rather do something else with our time.
My point was that due to reading some of your sarcastic posts, Centvalny might have thought that you were doing the same to him.
Hence the reason for the misunderstanding. Peace.


----------



## Silent Scone

Like I said, no love lost. Was not that way at all. Cinebench is still very much relevant and massively multithreaded - being able to pass at a given low voltage is nothing to sneer at.


----------



## VSG

Easy there guys, it's just a case of context over the internet being misinterpreted


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Well what do you do when someone decides to jump in a pit despite you telling them its dangerous, you let them.
> There life, their money, their choice.
> Standing there & making fun of them, doesn't help your moral ground IMO.
> 
> *And the point about the SPI32M screenshots still stands.*
> 
> Anyways, I am sure both of us would rather do something else with our time.
> My point was that due to reading some of your sarcastic posts, Centvalny might have thought that you were doing the same to him.
> Hence the reason for the misunderstanding. Peace.


This was a point I made, not Scone - don't blame him. And, yes it still stands - truth does that.









... and now on to more productive endeavors.


----------



## doza

hello all!

i just have one question regarding oc, going from 3570k which was extremely easy to oc( just put 1.25v and 45 ratio and nothing else) to 5820k and soon i entered bios i wash lost in all this voltage sections.
dont wana push more than 1.25 trought this cpu, what voltages do i need to change to start overclocking past 4ghz?


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> This was a point I made, not Scone - don't blame him. And, yes it still stands - truth does that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... and now on to more productive endeavors.


Just so we are clear here, it stands in my favor.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doza*
> 
> hello all!
> 
> i just have one question regarding oc, going from 3570k which was extremely easy to oc( just put 1.25v and 45 ratio and nothing else) to 5820k and soon i entered bios i wash lost in all this voltage sections.
> dont wana push more than 1.25 trought this cpu, what voltages do i need to change to start overclocking past 4ghz?


For CPU core you need to adjust

1) CPU Vcore, keep under 1.3V for 24/7 use
2) CPU Vrin or CPU Input Voltage (different vendors label it differently in the BIOS), keep this at or below 2.0V

If you are also gonna Overclock Cache, then

CPU Ring voltage, keep under 1.27V or 1.3V if you are feeling adventurous.

You'll need an ASUS Mother baord or Gigabyte Champion series motherboard to overclock Cache.


----------



## lilchronic

I would love to see some of you that dont like spi32m run it under 2-3 minutes..... Now that's funny,









Reference to: http://www.overclock.net/t/1510388/haswell-e-overclock-leaderboard-owners-club/9000_50#post_23880398


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> I would love to see some of you that dont like spi32m run it under 2-3 minutes..... Now that's funny,


Is that even possible...on any hardware?


----------



## lilchronic

one day it will be.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> I would love to see some of you that dont like spi32m run it under 2-3 minutes..... Now that's funny,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reference to: http://www.overclock.net/t/1510388/haswell-e-overclock-leaderboard-owners-club/9000_50#post_23880398


Okay, enough. This is where reading comprehension is surfacing. let's try this one more time, and simplified... *where in my post you quoted do i say I do not like p32M*? Point it out.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> I would love to see some of you that dont like spi32m run it under 2-3 minutes..... Now that's funny,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reference to: http://www.overclock.net/t/1510388/haswell-e-overclock-leaderboard-owners-club/9000_50#post_23880398


lilchronic, what's your problem? Why are you upset? We're all friends here.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Okay, enough. This is where reading comprehension is surfacing. let's try this one more time, and simplified... *where in my post you quoted do i say I do not like p32M*? Point it out.


Oh im sorry i have to be so precise for you, "meaningless" you say.
Quote:


> That's why I continue to wonder why folks post it along side a Ram OC. completely meaningless IMO


http://www.overclock.net/t/1510388/haswell-e-overclock-leaderboard-owners-club/9000_50#post_23878094


----------



## doza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Just so we are clear here, it stands in my favor.
> For CPU core you need to adjust
> 
> 1) CPU Vcore, keep under 1.3V for 24/7 use
> 2) CPU Vrin or CPU Input Voltage (different vendors label it differently in the BIOS), keep this at or below 2.0V
> 
> If you are also gonna Overclock Cache, then
> 
> CPU Ring voltage, keep under 1.27V or 1.3V if you are feeling adventurous.
> 
> You'll need an ASUS Mother baord or Gigabyte Champion series motherboard to overclock Cache.


i only tried 4.2ghz(voltages all on auto) and it looks stable for now (aida64stress) dont need more for now
here is pic, does these voltages look safe? i know in bios all is on auto but i dont know did mobo incriesed some voltages or they are all normal (stock)... thx upfront!

http://postimg.org/image/r5jc5htp7/full/
image url upload

temps are high becouse i only have low quality paste ordered mx4


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Oh im sorry i have to be so precise for you, "meaningless" you say.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1510388/haswell-e-overclock-leaderboard-owners-club/9000_50#post_23878094


yes it is, as used in the context of that entire sentence.









Spi32M is a cpu benchmark... and unless everyone uses the exact same core and cache frequency, the effect of ram freq and timings cannot be deconvoluted from the single time-to-complete output of the program. And it's very doubtful that a maximum of 2% loading on 16GB of ram is a measure of stability. Do you agree with that?

and its "accurate"- the quote unless edited is precise.

oh - and lastly.. I'd like to see those "who like" Spi32M run it in 2-3 minutes also.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doza*
> 
> i only tried 4.2ghz(voltages all on auto) and it looks stable for now (aida64stress) dont need more for now
> here is pic, does these voltages look safe? i know in bios all is on auto but i dont know did mobo incriesed some voltages or they are all normal (stock)... thx upfront!
> 
> snip
> 
> temps are high becouse i only have low quality paste ordered mx4


It's a bad idea to run stress test on Auto. All motherboards tend to overvolt little bit automatically when you run a stress test, especially if you go overboard with something like Prime95 or IBT. Aida is not that bad.

I would say manually enter the voltages you are comfortable with & see what clocks you can achieve

I think in your last post you said, you were not gonna go above 1.25V.
Then switch your Vcore to Manual mode & enter 1.25V & also manually set your CPU Input voltage to 1.9V.

You should get around 4.3Ghz at those volts. If you are lucky, maybe more.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> lilchronic, what's your problem? Why are you upset? We're all friends here.


No problem, not upset, Im actually pretty happy GF is out for the weekend and it's just me chillen.

It's just funny to me that people make smart remark's and dont necessarily know what there talking about.


----------



## thrgk

Saw the bickering going on this morning and come back to see the same. Como guys enough, let's all start off new for the weekend.

On another note, still stable at 125 strap 4375mhz I might try for 4500 but doubt it, I'm not much of a benches hehe


----------



## doza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> It's a bad idea to run stress test on Auto. All motherboards tend to overvolt little bit automatically when you run a stress test, especially if you go overboard with something like Prime95 or IBT. Aida is not that bad.
> 
> I would say manually enter the voltages you are comfortable with & see what clocks you can achieve
> 
> I think in your last post you said, you were not gonna go above 1.25V.
> Then switch your Vcore to Manual mode & enter 1.25V & also manually set your CPU Input voltage to 1.9V.
> 
> You should get around 4.3Ghz at those volts. IF you are luck, maybe more.


will do thx!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> It's a bad idea to run stress test on Auto. All motherboards tend to overvolt little bit automatically when you run a stress test, especially if you go overboard with something like Prime95 or IBT. Aida is not that bad.
> 
> I would say manually enter the voltages you are comfortable with & see what clocks you can achieve
> 
> I think in your last post you said, you were not gonna go above 1.25V.
> Then switch your Vcore to Manual mode & enter 1.25V & also manually set your CPU Input voltage to 1.9V.
> 
> You should get around 4.3Ghz at those volts. If you are lucky, maybe more.


i did put voltage to 1.25v and input to 1.9v but aida is still reporting low voltage 0.176v while stress test is active :S

http://postimg.org/image/raezzw779/full/
image hosting above 5 mb


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yes it is, as used in the context of that entire sentence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spi32M is a cpu benchmark... and unless everyone uses the exact same core and cache frequency, the effect of ram freq and timings cannot be deconvoluted from the single time-to-complete output of the program. And it's very doubtful that a maximum of 2% loading on 16GB of ram is a measure of stability. Do you agree with that?
> 
> and its "accurate"- the quote unless edited is precise.


Yes i agree that's not the bench mark to use for testing stability for 24/7 use. If you do, you'll likely to have a corrupt os down the road sometime.

And thank you for correcting me.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doza*
> 
> will do thx!
> i did put voltage to 1.25v and input to 1.9v but aida is still reporting low voltage 0.176v while stress test is active :S


It's probably buggy.

Download this & see if it display's the correct Voltages.

http://www.hwinfo.com/download.php


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Yes i agree that's not the bench mark to use for testing stability for 24/7 use. If you do, *you'll likely to have a corrupt os down the road sometime.
> *
> And thank you for correcting me.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doza*
> 
> will do thx!
> i did put voltage to 1.25v and input to 1.9v but aida is still reporting low voltage 0.176v while stress test is active :S
> 
> http://postimg.org/image/raezzw779/full/
> image hosting above 5 mb


You need to limit the C State to C2 in the bios this will stop this wrong vcore value


----------



## rt123

First of all, I'd put a Disclaimer.
*I hate to have to jump into this again. Hope it doesn't drag on.*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Spi32M is a cpu benchmark... and unless everyone uses the exact same core and cache frequency, *the effect of ram freq and timings* cannot be deconvoluted from the single time-to-complete output of the program.


1)There are plenty of limited frequency thread on Hwbot forums if you want to see the effect of RAM timings.

2) You can do this yourself too. Keep everything on your system unchanged. First do a run with RAM on Auto, second do a run with RAM on XMP, 3rd do a run with your Overclocked RAM. Lastly, bring me a same or even a close to same result.


----------



## doza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> You need to limit the C State to C2 in the bios this will stop this wrong vcore value


did that with no change:S still reporting like before

rt123 i tried hwinfo and it it reporting like aida64 voltages :S


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doza*
> 
> did that with no change:S still reporting like before
> 
> rt123 i tried hwinfo and it it reporting like aida64 voltages :S


Your using manual or offset voltage ?

is you r bios up to date ?

try disable c state and check again

What about hwmonitor reading ?


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doza*
> 
> did that with no change:S still reporting like before
> 
> rt123 i tried hwinfo and it it reporting like aida64 voltages :S


Alright this looks like to be an MSi specific problem.
Download their Command Center utility, that will work.

Also paging @aerotracks since I know he has a MSi X99 mobo, so probably he can shed some light on this too


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> First of all, I'd put a Disclaimer.
> *I hate to have to jump into this again. Hope it doesn't drag on.*
> 1)There are plenty of limited frequency thread on Hwbot forums if you want to see the effect of RAM timings.
> 
> 2) You can do this yourself too. Keep everything on your system unchanged. First do a run with RAM on Auto, second do a run with RAM on XMP, 3rd do a run with your Overclocked RAM. Lastly, bring me a same or even a close to same result.


but you can't resist.








1) .. well of course I've seen the HWBot threads. read my post again.








2) That's more like it - good suggestion. I "like" that. Let's both do the same and document the effect of ram frequency and timings on time-to-complete SPi32M with (our own) locked core and cache. I will do so over the next day or two. I'll cover 2666 and 3200 on 100, 2750, 3000 and 3333 on 125... and some tweaked timings in each.

Data talks.

*and* to assist with mutual understanding again.... the quote of mine you used states that UNLESS the core and cache are locked/fixed/same the time-to-complete number is difficult to compare between runs if the objective is to assess the impact of RAM frequency and Timings - got it? ... just like the hwbot threads.









@lilchronic
@rt123

you guys should add your HWBOT links to your Avatar block:


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> but you can't resist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1) .. well of course I've seen the HWBot threads. read my post again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2) That's more like it - good suggestion. I "like" that. Let's both do the same and document the effect of ram frequency and timings on time-to-complete SPi32M with (our own) locked core and cache. I will do so over the next day or two. I'll cover 2666 and 3200 on 100, 2750, 3000 and 3333 on 125... and some tweaked timings in each.
> 
> Data talks.
> 
> *and* to assist with mutual understanding again.... the quote of mine you used states that UNLESS the core and cache are locked/fixed/same the time-to-complete number is difficult to compare between runs if the objective is to assess the impact of RAM frequency and Timings - got it? ... just like the hwbot threads.


I couldn't resist because I hope to end this once in for all.
Believe it or not, *for me* , arguing with people over the internet about pointless stuff is not fun.

As for data,

Here are a couple of runs I have on Thumb drive,

A comparison between 3000C11 & 3200C12 I was doing for the RAM addict thread.
I lock mine at 45/45.




Lastly, I know you are a good bencher ( _*I am serious*_), there are certain OS tuning things that need to be done to minimize the variations between runs. Just basic stuff & its common knownledge, but if need me to tell you, since you don't bench SuperPi, I will be happy to.









Edit:-
Also to address Point 1, I know what you are trying to say, now here me out.

Spi32m is the Benchers version of Memtest HCi (or atleast to me). When someone posts a screenshot of Spi32m outside of limited freq thread on OCN, *it is to demonstrate the capabilities of the RAM, the time it took to run the bench is pointless. Since Spi32m is also heavily OS dependant, so if there are 2 people with differently tweaked OS, their times will vary, everyone knows that.*

Also, i tried to link my Hwbot profile a couple of months back, but since my username is different (rtsurfer), the request got rejected.


----------



## doza

nah..... msi command center is showing 1.250v, but the problem is it stays at 1.250v under load and at idle... if all power state options in bios are on that voltage should be like 0.008v at idle and climb up to 1.25v under load right?, and climb down when not under load that's why there are those power states... so aida and hwnifo are reporting wrong voltage 0.176v(under load) but they drop like they shoud on idle ( 0.008v) couse of power states..... gonna stop this is killing me


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Alright this looks like to be an MSi specific problem.
> Download their Command Center utility, that will work.
> 
> Also paging @aerotracks since I know he has a MSi X99 mobo, so probably he can shed some light on this too


Everything fine over here, just did a quick check.

http://abload.de/image.php?img=cinebench_vcore5luvy.jpg


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> Everything fine over here, just did a quick check.


Well maybe its his BIOS then, I'm out of ideas.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doza*
> 
> nah..... msi command center is showing 1.250v, but the problem is it stays at 1.250v under load and at idle... if all power state options in bios are on that voltage should be like 0.008v at idle and climb up to 1.25v under load right?, and climb down when not under load that's why there are those power states... so aida and hwnifo are reporting wrong voltage 0.176v(under load) but they drop like they shoud on idle ( 0.008v) couse of power states..... gonna stop this is killing me


Update to the latest BIOS.

As for Voltage dropping, you have to set All C-States to Enabled manually, don't leave them on auto.
But this is not the right fix.

What I should have told you earlier is, find your max stable overclock with a fixed voltage.
Then after you find it, switch your CPu core voltage to Adaptive mode with 1.25V as max or Offset mode with 1.25V as max resultant voltage. Then it should go down nicely on idle.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> I couldn't resist because I hope to end this once in for all.
> Believe it or not, *for me* , arguing with people over the internet about pointless stuff is not fun.
> 
> As for data,
> 
> Here are a couple of runs I have on Thumb drive,
> 
> A comparison between 3000C11 & 3200C12 I was doing for the RAM addict thread.
> I lock mine at 45/45.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastly, I know you are a good bencher ( _*I am serious*_), there are certain OS tuning things that need to be done to minimize the variations between runs. Just basic stuff & its common knownledge, but if need me to tell you, since you don't bench SuperPi, I will be happy to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit:-
> Also to address Point 1, I know what you are trying to say, now here me out.
> 
> Spi32m is the Benchers version of Memtest HCi (or atleast to me). When someone posts a screenshot of Spi32m outside of limited freq thread on OCN, *it is to] demonstrate the capabilities of the RAM*, the time it took to run the bench is pointless. Since Spi32m is also heavily OS dependant, so if there are 2 people with differently tweaked OS, their times will vary, everyone knows that.[/B]
> 
> Also, i tried to link my Hwbot profile a couple of months back, but since my username is different (rtsurfer), the request got rejected.


yeah - it's happened to others 'cause of that reason. But - always good to see folks help out team Overclock.net









I think the portion of your post I bolded is where we differ and may be the root cause of debate. I have yet to convince myself that a 330Mb load on 16384Mb ram demonstrates it capabilities - but that's my problem, not yours. And it's okay to agree to disagree. But you highlight one of the underlying issues with the Bot that will need to be addressed very soon. THe RTC in win8,8.1 and 10. Without a way to verify it's not been tampered with, or a background surveillance bot, folks will need to use an OS three or more generations old to participate. HWBOT will quickly become irrelevant... and that will be sad.


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doza*
> 
> nah..... msi command center is showing 1.250v, but the problem is it stays at 1.250v under load and at idle... if all power state options in bios are on that voltage should be like 0.008v at idle and climb up to 1.25v under load right?, and climb down when not under load that's why there are those power states... so aida and hwnifo are reporting wrong voltage 0.176v(under load) but they drop like they shoud on idle ( 0.008v) couse of power states..... gonna stop this is killing me


PMed you with voltage / power BIOS settings


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yeah - it's happened to others 'cause of that reason. But - always good to see folks help out team Overclock.net
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the portion of your post I bolded is where we differ and may be the root cause of debate. I have yet to convince myself that a 330Mb load on 16384Mb ram demonstrates it capabilities - but that's my problem, not yours. And it's okay to agree to disagree. But you highlight one of the underlying issues with the Bot that will need to be addressed very soon. THe RTC in win8,8.1 and 10. Without a way to verify it's not been tampered with, or a background surveillance bot, folks will need to use an OS three or more generations old to participate. HWBOT will quickly become irrelevant... and that will be sad.


I'll get one of our Team Captains to do it.

As for the root cause, if its any consolation, on DDR3, the best RAM for SPI32M was PSC which only came in 2GB modules, so you ran in Dual Channel for 4GB.
When Skylake hits, we'll be running Dual Channel DDR4 for 8Gb System RAM. Not that it excuses the 330MB load.









As for RTC, I completely agree, they need a background monitoring app. The dedicated people will stick around, but new people will be hesitant to join. If they don't grow, they will sadly die off.









If you still want to the comparison, I don't mind. Let me know.


----------



## Silent Scone

I think half the trouble is the RTC issue doesn't really bother the people that have a real say there.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I think half the trouble is the RTC issue doesn't really bother the people that have a real say there.


there's been several attempts to provide a background bot (like FM sysinfo service) to no effect. Basically it's an "adapt or perish" problem and it's going the wrong way right now.


----------



## e-alromaithi

I hate that when I see people achieving 4.3Ghz and above on their 5820K while I am stuck on 4.2Ghz








It is really disappointing!
Any way I will share my PC specs and BIOS settings.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



CPU: Intel Core i7-5820K 3.3GHz 6-Core Processor ($349.00 @ Amazon)
CPU Cooler: Corsair H100i 77.0 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler ($83.99 @ Newegg)
Motherboard: Asus RAMPAGE V EXTREME EATX LGA2011-3 Motherboard ($449.99 @ Amazon)
Memory: Crucial Ballistix Sport 16GB (4 x 4GB) DDR4-2400 Memory ($159.99 @ Newegg)
Storage: Samsung 840 EVO 500GB 2.5" Solid State Drive ($238.98 @ OutletPC)
Storage: Seagate Barracuda 3TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($92.89 @ OutletPC)
Video Card: Gigabyte GeForce GTX 970 4GB WINDFORCE Video Card (2-Way SLI) ($349.99 @ Directron)
Video Card: Gigabyte GeForce GTX 970 4GB WINDFORCE Video Card (2-Way SLI) ($349.99 @ Directron)
Case: NZXT Phantom 820 (Black) ATX Full Tower Case ($206.99 @ SuperBiiz)
Power Supply: EVGA SuperNOVA 1000G2 1000W 80+ Gold Certified Fully-Modular ATX Power Supply ($149.99 @ NCIX US)
Optical Drive: Asus BW-12B1ST/BLK/G/AS Blu-Ray/DVD/CD Writer ($57.75 @ OutletPC)
Monitor: Asus ROG SWIFT PG278Q 144Hz 27.0" Monitor ($748.99 @ Amazon)
Keyboard: Razer Blackwidow Ultimate 2014 Wired Gaming Keyboard ($119.99 @ B&H)
Mouse: Razer Taipan Wired Laser Mouse ($60.80 @ B&H)
Headphones: Astro A50 - Black 7.1 Channel Headset



BIOS Settings:

Core ratio: 42
BCLK: 100
CPU core voltage: 1.21v (1.216v @load)
XMP: Enabled

Stress tested this config with aida64 for almost 3 and a half hour without any issues while going beyond that, system crashes after 1/2~1:30 hrs of stress testing.

I hope I can find someone that could assist me in achieving, at least 4.3Ghz


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doza*
> 
> nah..... msi command center is showing 1.250v, but the problem is it stays at 1.250v under load and at idle... if all power state options in bios are on that voltage should be like 0.008v at idle and climb up to 1.25v under load right?, and climb down when not under load that's why there are those power states... so aida and hwnifo are reporting wrong voltage 0.176v(under load) but they drop like they shoud on idle ( 0.008v) couse of power states..... gonna stop this is killing me


You need to look at your LLC setting.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doza*
> 
> nah..... msi command center is showing 1.250v, but the problem is it stays at 1.250v under load and at idle... if all power state options in bios are on that voltage should be like 0.008v at idle and climb up to 1.25v under load right?, and climb down when not under load that's why there are those power states... so aida and hwnifo are reporting wrong voltage 0.176v(under load) but they drop like they shoud on idle ( 0.008v) couse of power states..... gonna stop this is killing me


idle should be ~0.8-0.9V (~875mV). in windows, go to advanced power settings and processor power management. check that Min Proc State is set to 0% (assuming you have speedstep enabled).


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *e-alromaithi*
> 
> I hate that when I see people achieving 4.3Ghz and above on their 5820K while I am stuck on 4.2Ghz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is really disappointing!
> Any way I will share my PC specs and BIOS settings.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> CPU: Intel Core i7-5820K 3.3GHz 6-Core Processor ($349.00 @ Amazon)
> CPU Cooler: Corsair H100i 77.0 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler ($83.99 @ Newegg)
> Motherboard: Asus RAMPAGE V EXTREME EATX LGA2011-3 Motherboard ($449.99 @ Amazon)
> Memory: Crucial Ballistix Sport 16GB (4 x 4GB) DDR4-2400 Memory ($159.99 @ Newegg)
> Storage: Samsung 840 EVO 500GB 2.5" Solid State Drive ($238.98 @ OutletPC)
> Storage: Seagate Barracuda 3TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($92.89 @ OutletPC)
> Video Card: Gigabyte GeForce GTX 970 4GB WINDFORCE Video Card (2-Way SLI) ($349.99 @ Directron)
> Video Card: Gigabyte GeForce GTX 970 4GB WINDFORCE Video Card (2-Way SLI) ($349.99 @ Directron)
> Case: NZXT Phantom 820 (Black) ATX Full Tower Case ($206.99 @ SuperBiiz)
> Power Supply: EVGA SuperNOVA 1000G2 1000W 80+ Gold Certified Fully-Modular ATX Power Supply ($149.99 @ NCIX US)
> Optical Drive: Asus BW-12B1ST/BLK/G/AS Blu-Ray/DVD/CD Writer ($57.75 @ OutletPC)
> Monitor: Asus ROG SWIFT PG278Q 144Hz 27.0" Monitor ($748.99 @ Amazon)
> Keyboard: Razer Blackwidow Ultimate 2014 Wired Gaming Keyboard ($119.99 @ B&H)
> Mouse: Razer Taipan Wired Laser Mouse ($60.80 @ B&H)
> Headphones: Astro A50 - Black 7.1 Channel Headset
> 
> 
> 
> BIOS Settings:
> 
> Core ratio: 42
> BCLK: 100
> CPU core voltage: 1.21v (1.216v @load)
> XMP: Enabled
> 
> Stress tested this config with aida64 for almost 3 and a half hour without any issues while going beyond that, system crashes after 1/2~1:30 hrs of stress testing.
> 
> I hope I can find someone that could assist me in achieving, at least 4.3Ghz


You can try this setting mate ..

Enable XMP profile
Set the cores ratio to 43
Cpu core voltage to 1.25v
Input voltage 1.910v
cach voltage 1.100v

under External Digi + Power Control menu change this

Cpu load line calibration to level 8

Cpu power Phase control to extreme

Cpu current capability to 140%

now just check stability and change the cpu multiplayer + vcore as you want


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I think half the trouble is the RTC issue doesn't really bother the people that have a real say there.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> there's been several attempts to provide a background bot (like FM sysinfo service) to no effect. Basically it's an "adapt or perish" problem and it's going the wrong way right now.


Well its not that easy, I think. Just detecting that the score was affected is not good enough, you'll need to correct the score accordingly too. This would require tight integration with the Benchmark, which wouldn't be possible unless the Source Code was open or you could convince the developing company to do the work for you (which is hard).

Actually I just took at the look at the Benches on the Bot. Suprisingly not a lot of Benches afffected. Most popular Benching is 3D & usually FB benches, which work on all OS.

Here is a list of _*popular*_ benches that are affected by the RTC bug

1) SuperPI
2) Cinebench
3) Unigine Heaven
4) Catzilla

There are more, but those are _*legacy*_ which only a select few people run & also know that those run faster on older OS anyways.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *e-alromaithi*
> 
> I hate that when I see people achieving 4.3Ghz and above on their 5820K while I am stuck on 4.2Ghz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is really disappointing!
> Any way I will share my PC specs and BIOS settings.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> CPU: Intel Core i7-5820K 3.3GHz 6-Core Processor ($349.00 @ Amazon)
> CPU Cooler: Corsair H100i 77.0 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler ($83.99 @ Newegg)
> Motherboard: Asus RAMPAGE V EXTREME EATX LGA2011-3 Motherboard ($449.99 @ Amazon)
> Memory: Crucial Ballistix Sport 16GB (4 x 4GB) DDR4-2400 Memory ($159.99 @ Newegg)
> Storage: Samsung 840 EVO 500GB 2.5" Solid State Drive ($238.98 @ OutletPC)
> Storage: Seagate Barracuda 3TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($92.89 @ OutletPC)
> Video Card: Gigabyte GeForce GTX 970 4GB WINDFORCE Video Card (2-Way SLI) ($349.99 @ Directron)
> Video Card: Gigabyte GeForce GTX 970 4GB WINDFORCE Video Card (2-Way SLI) ($349.99 @ Directron)
> Case: NZXT Phantom 820 (Black) ATX Full Tower Case ($206.99 @ SuperBiiz)
> Power Supply: EVGA SuperNOVA 1000G2 1000W 80+ Gold Certified Fully-Modular ATX Power Supply ($149.99 @ NCIX US)
> Optical Drive: Asus BW-12B1ST/BLK/G/AS Blu-Ray/DVD/CD Writer ($57.75 @ OutletPC)
> Monitor: Asus ROG SWIFT PG278Q 144Hz 27.0" Monitor ($748.99 @ Amazon)
> Keyboard: Razer Blackwidow Ultimate 2014 Wired Gaming Keyboard ($119.99 @ B&H)
> Mouse: Razer Taipan Wired Laser Mouse ($60.80 @ B&H)
> Headphones: Astro A50 - Black 7.1 Channel Headset
> 
> 
> 
> BIOS Settings:
> 
> Core ratio: 42
> BCLK: 100
> CPU core voltage: 1.21v (1.216v @load)
> XMP: Enabled
> 
> Stress tested this config with aida64 for almost 3 and a half hour without any issues while going beyond that, system crashes after 1/2~1:30 hrs of stress testing.
> 
> I hope I can find someone that could assist me in achieving, at least 4.3Ghz


More Voltage man, 1.21V is not good enough.


----------



## e-alromaithi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> You can try this setting mate ..
> 
> Enable XMP profile
> Set the cores ratio to 43
> Cpu core voltage to 1.25v
> Input voltage 1.910v
> cach voltage 1.100v
> 
> under External Digi + Power Control menu change this
> 
> Cpu load line calibration to level 8
> 
> Cpu power Phase control to extreme
> 
> Cpu current capability to 140%
> 
> now just check stability and change the cpu multiplayer + vcore as you want


\

Will try and report back
Thnx btw! << noob overclocker here









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> More Voltage man, 1.21V is not good enough.


1.25v ( 1.264 @load) system still crashes. I think going beyond that is not a good option for only 4.3GHz, don't you think ?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Well its not that easy, I think. Just detecting that the score was affected is not good enough, *you'll need to correct the score accordingly too.* This would require tight integration with the Benchmark, which wouldn't be possible unless the Source Code was open or you could convince the developing company to do the work for you (which is hard).
> 
> Actually I just took at the look at the Benches on the Bot. *Suprisingly not a lot of Benches afffected*. Most popular Benching is 3D & usually FB benches, which work on all OS.
> 
> Here is a list of _*popular*_ benches that are affected by the RTC bug
> 
> 1) SuperPI
> 2) Cinebench
> 3) Unigine Heaven
> 4) Catzilla
> 
> There are more, but those are _*legacy*_ which only a select few people run & also know that those run faster on older OS anyways.
> More Voltage man, 1.21V is not good enough.


Huh?
Where are you looking? - the only CPU benchmarks that give points AND accept W8-W10 are the futuremark benches.. and that's because sysinfo detects the RTC base and runtime. As for Videocard benchmarks, again - only the Futuremark ones do not require W7. And only with the most recent GPU Pi is Win8-W10 allowed (has an RTC read). Run it - you can see.








Clock skew (cheat) correction? talk about a freaking quagmire.
There is a thread on the subject with code already available to flag an RTC cheat. The "complaint" is that some "benchers" who, IMO do more to the OS than their hardware, are claiming that any monitor bot will slow their runs and affect the score - well then, so does FM sysinfo for that matter. It's usually the guys benching XP and if they were allowed to, DOS, that fear a level playing field.

Actually, it really is that simple, HWBOT either accepts a fix, or in a year or 2 it's reduced to "bearskins and stone knives" benching using a PC from radioshack circa 1975. Advertisers are not going to tolerate declining membership and relevancy. This is a business survival decision. I hope they make the right one.

I have a W10 sandbox running 24/7 right now... DX12 is looking real good. Can't imaging keeping W7, let alone XP around much longer.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *e-alromaithi*
> 
> 1.25v ( 1.264 @load) system still crashes. I think going beyond that is not a good option for only 4.3GHz, don't you think ?


You can still try a bit more.
Also what is your CPU Input Voltage in BIOS. Make it 1.9V

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Huh?
> Where are you looking? - the only CPU benchmarks that give points AND accept W8-W10 are the futuremark benches.. and that's because sysinfo detects the RTC base and runtime. As for Videocard benchmarks, again - only the Futuremark ones do not require W7. And only with the most recent GPU Pi is Win8-W10 allowed (has an RTC read). Run it - you can see.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clock skew (cheat) correction? talk about a freaking quagmire.
> There is a thread on the subject with code already available to flag an RTC cheat. The "complaint" is that some "benchers" who, IMO do more to the OS than their hardware, are claiming that any monitor bot will slow their runs and affect the score - well then, so does FM sysinfo for that matter. It's usually the guys benching XP and if they were allowed to, DOS, that fear a level playing field.
> 
> Actually, it really is that simple, HWBOT either accepts a fix, or in a year or 2 it's reduced to "bearskins and stone knives" benching using a PC from radioshack circa 1975. Advertisers are not going to tolerate declining membership and relevancy. This is a business survival decision. I hope they make the right one.
> 
> I have a W10 sandbox running 24/7 right now... DX12 is looking real good. Can't imaging keeping W7, let alone XP around much longer.


Yes, I apologize. My comment was incorrect.
I took the time to do a proper breakdown.
Its pretty bad.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



*CPU Benches*

CPU Frequency - Any
GPUPI 1B - Any
XTU - Any

PiFast - Win7 / Faster on XP
SuperPI 1m - Win 7 / Faster on XP
SuperPi 32m - Win7 / Faster on XP
wPrime 32m - Win 7 / Faster on XP
wPrime 1024m - Win7 / Faster on XP

CineBench R11.5 - Win 7
CineBench R15 - Win7
Hwbot Prime - Win 7

*3/11 Work on newer Systems.
5/7 Of the remaining ones are better on XP then 7*

*GPU Benches*

3D Mark FireStrike - Any
3D Mark FireStrike Exteme - Any
3D Mark 11 Performance - Any
3D Mark Vantage Performance - Any
GPUPI 1B - Any

Catzilla 720P- Win7
Catzilla 1440P - Win7
Unigine Heaven - Win7

Aquamark - Legacy
3D Mark2001Se - Legacy
3D Mark03 - Legacy
3D Mark05 - Legacy
3D Mark06 - Legacy

*5/13 Work on newer systems.
5/8 Of the remaining ones are better on XP then 7.*



Not a big fan of GPU space being dominated by FM. One of their recent actions seemed questionable to me.
GPUPi is a breath of fresh air.

I feel sorry for Massman for the amount of **** he gets whenever he tries to change something.
http://forum.hwbot.org/showthread.php?t=134431

These big names need to be more forward thinking IMO.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> no, I actually did touch it, I added .044 to bring it to a flat 1.0 to remove it from the equation when overclocking the core and cache, RAM voltage is a tad over at 1.25 as well, again, just to remove it from the equation when I was overclocking core/cache.
> 
> I have added as much as +.120 to VSA and up to 1.35 and CL18 to try to get 2600 to work, but I always drop at least one stick.
> Thanks for the hint, I will try playing with 2666, and up the initial.
> 
> Edit: tried *CL17* 2666 +.044 1.25V booted right up, all sticks. Any more dead zones on the 100 strap I should be aware of?
> 
> 
> 
> you can lower this - that kit should do c15 at 1.35V (and 1.35 is essentially stock voltage for DDR4). CL17 is really the upper limit - any higher and ddr4 will have trouble setting appropriate RTLs.
> 
> also - VSA can be tricky - more is not always helpful (and can destabilize the system). with the corsair and ADATa kits I've been using, strap 100 "like" ~1.0V VSA, but 125 strap prefers ~ 0.90625 (at any frequency on 125 including 3333 - go figure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> 3000 is tricky on 100.. 3200 is a downhill run.
Click to expand...

Thanks for the help again. 2666 CL13 at 1.3, with SA @ 1.0. Ran it for 2000% on HCI, so I am going to call that solid. Got 3000 to boot, but again with the sticks dropping. Next time I feel froggy, I may have to stab at RAM overclocking on the 125 strap.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> You can still try a bit more.
> Also what is your CPU Input Voltage in BIOS. Make it 1.9V
> Yes, I apologize. My comment was incorrect.
> I took the time to do a proper breakdown.
> Its pretty bad.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> *CPU Benches*
> 
> CPU Frequency - Any
> GPUPI 1B - Any
> XTU - Any
> 
> PiFast - Win7 / Faster on XP
> SuperPI 1m - Win 7 / Faster on XP
> SuperPi 32m - Win7 / Faster on XP
> wPrime 32m - Win 7 / Faster on XP
> wPrime 1024m - Win7 / Faster on XP
> 
> CineBench R11.5 - Win 7
> CineBench R15 - Win7
> Hwbot Prime - Win 7
> 
> *3/11 Work on newer Systems.
> 5/7 Of the remaining ones are better on XP then 7*
> 
> *GPU Benches*
> 
> 3D Mark FireStrike - Any
> 3D Mark FireStrike Exteme - Any
> 3D Mark 11 Performance - Any
> 3D Mark Vantage Performance - Any
> GPUPI 1B - Any
> 
> Catzilla 720P- Win7
> Catzilla 1440P - Win7
> Unigine Heaven - Win7
> 
> Aquamark - Legacy
> 3D Mark2001Se - Legacy
> 3D Mark03 - Legacy
> 3D Mark05 - Legacy
> 3D Mark06 - Legacy
> 
> *5/13 Work on newer systems.
> 5/8 Of the remaining ones are better on XP then 7.*
> 
> 
> 
> Not a big fan of GPU space being dominated by FM. One of their recent actions seemed questionable to me.
> GPUPi is a breath of fresh air.
> 
> I feel sorry for Massman for the amount of **** he gets whenever he tries to change something.
> http://forum.hwbot.org/showthread.php?t=134431
> 
> *These big names need to be more forward thinking IMO*.


Absolutely. Unfortunately, sometimes "Management" has to do things that not all site users like, but that's just par for the course. Much worse to do nothing hoping to keep everyone happy.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Thanks for the help again. 2666 CL13 at 1.3, with SA @ 1.0. Ran it for 2000% on HCI, so I am going to call that solid. Got 3000 to boot, but again with the sticks dropping. Next time I feel froggy, I may have to stab at RAM overclocking on the 125 strap.


That's a real nice RAM oc/Latency.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Absolutely. Sometimes "Management" has to do things that not all site users like, but that's just par for the course. Much worse to do nothing hoping to keep everyone happy.


Btw the recently added GeekBench is limited to Win7.


----------



## Silent Scone

I only really submit FM results on there because I've never been bothered to dual boot recently


----------



## rt123

Pshh.. Dual Boot.

Dedicated Benching SSD is where its at.


----------



## Silent Scone

lol - I did have it all set up as so last year but what free time I have in the evenings when there are no children to be heard I tend to game instead.

Occasionally I'll jump on the bot... *looks at finger nails vainly after shameless plug*









That's my "but the 980GTX is a mid range card" defense wall, considering it beat the fastest 290X on LN2 on record on air lol.


----------



## e-alromaithi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *e-alromaithi*
> 
> I hate that when I see people achieving 4.3Ghz and above on their 5820K while I am stuck on 4.2Ghz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is really disappointing!
> Any way I will share my PC specs and BIOS settings.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> CPU: Intel Core i7-5820K 3.3GHz 6-Core Processor ($349.00 @ Amazon)
> CPU Cooler: Corsair H100i 77.0 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler ($83.99 @ Newegg)
> Motherboard: Asus RAMPAGE V EXTREME EATX LGA2011-3 Motherboard ($449.99 @ Amazon)
> Memory: Crucial Ballistix Sport 16GB (4 x 4GB) DDR4-2400 Memory ($159.99 @ Newegg)
> Storage: Samsung 840 EVO 500GB 2.5" Solid State Drive ($238.98 @ OutletPC)
> Storage: Seagate Barracuda 3TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($92.89 @ OutletPC)
> Video Card: Gigabyte GeForce GTX 970 4GB WINDFORCE Video Card (2-Way SLI) ($349.99 @ Directron)
> Video Card: Gigabyte GeForce GTX 970 4GB WINDFORCE Video Card (2-Way SLI) ($349.99 @ Directron)
> Case: NZXT Phantom 820 (Black) ATX Full Tower Case ($206.99 @ SuperBiiz)
> Power Supply: EVGA SuperNOVA 1000G2 1000W 80+ Gold Certified Fully-Modular ATX Power Supply ($149.99 @ NCIX US)
> Optical Drive: Asus BW-12B1ST/BLK/G/AS Blu-Ray/DVD/CD Writer ($57.75 @ OutletPC)
> Monitor: Asus ROG SWIFT PG278Q 144Hz 27.0" Monitor ($748.99 @ Amazon)
> Keyboard: Razer Blackwidow Ultimate 2014 Wired Gaming Keyboard ($119.99 @ B&H)
> Mouse: Razer Taipan Wired Laser Mouse ($60.80 @ B&H)
> Headphones: Astro A50 - Black 7.1 Channel Headset
> 
> 
> 
> BIOS Settings:
> 
> Core ratio: 42
> BCLK: 100
> CPU core voltage: 1.21v (1.216v @load)
> XMP: Enabled
> 
> Stress tested this config with aida64 for almost 3 and a half hour without any issues while going beyond that, system crashes after 1/2~1:30 hrs of stress testing.
> 
> I hope I can find someone that could assist me in achieving, at least 4.3Ghz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can try this setting mate ..
> 
> Enable XMP profile
> Set the cores ratio to 43
> Cpu core voltage to 1.25v
> Input voltage 1.910v
> cach voltage 1.100v
> 
> under External Digi + Power Control menu change this
> 
> Cpu load line calibration to level 8
> 
> Cpu power Phase control to extreme
> 
> Cpu current capability to 140%
> 
> now just check stability and change the cpu multiplayer + vcore as you want
Click to expand...

No luck








System crashed after 5 mins of stress testing.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *e-alromaithi*
> 
> 1.25v ( 1.264 @load) system still crashes. I think going beyond that is not a good option for only 4.3GHz, don't you think ?
> 
> 
> 
> You can still try a bit more.
> Also what is your CPU Input Voltage in BIOS. Make it 1.9V
> 
> I believe it was 1.9xxv
Click to expand...


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *e-alromaithi*
> 
> No luck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> System crashed after 5 mins of stress testing.
> 
> You can still try a bit more.
> Also what is your CPU Input Voltage in BIOS. Make it 1.9V
> 
> I believe it was 1.9xxv


Maby your chip need more vcore for 4.3ghz

my chip need 1.15v for 4.2ghz - 1.2v for 4.3ghz- 1.25v for 4.4ghz

try 1.27v or 1.3v but this extraa 100mhz not worth the heat/increase vcore over 4.2ghz


----------



## e-alromaithi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *e-alromaithi*
> 
> No luck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> System crashed after 5 mins of stress testing.
> 
> You can still try a bit more.
> Also what is your CPU Input Voltage in BIOS. Make it 1.9V
> 
> I believe it was 1.9xxv
> 
> 
> 
> Maby your chip need more vcore for 4.3ghz
> 
> my chip need 1.15v for 4.2ghz - 1.2v for 4.3ghz- 1.25v for 4.4ghz
> 
> try 1.27v or 1.3v but this extraa 100mhz not worth the heat/increase vcore over 4.2ghz
Click to expand...

That what i thought too.
4.2Ghz is pretty stable tho.
So I believe that I lost this "Silicon lottery" and got the worst chip ever made








Anyway thnx for the help, I really apperciate it !


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> lol - I did have it all set up as so last year but what free time I have in the evenings when there are no children to be heard I tend to game instead.
> 
> Occasionally I'll jump on the bot... *looks at finger nails vainly after shameless plug*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's my "but the 980GTX is a mid range card" defense wall, considering it beat the fastest 290X on LN2 on record on air lol.


Nice.
Reverse of that will happen when the 390X will launch. Circle of life.

I don't game, so benching is my game.
That is what little time/money I can spare from my college life.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *e-alromaithi*
> 
> No luck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> System crashed after 5 mins of stress testing.
> 
> You can still try a bit more.
> Also what is your CPU Input Voltage in BIOS. Make it 1.9V
> 
> I believe it was 1.9xxv


You might have a dud there. Maybe.


----------



## e-alromaithi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> lol - I did have it all set up as so last year but what free time I have in the evenings when there are no children to be heard I tend to game instead.
> 
> Occasionally I'll jump on the bot... *looks at finger nails vainly after shameless plug*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's my "but the 980GTX is a mid range card" defense wall, considering it beat the fastest 290X on LN2 on record on air lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice.
> Reverse of that will happen when the 390X will launch. Circle of life.
> 
> I don't game, so benching is my game.
> That is what little time/money I can spare from my college life.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *e-alromaithi*
> 
> No luck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> System crashed after 5 mins of stress testing.
> 
> You can still try a bit more.
> Also what is your CPU Input Voltage in BIOS. Make it 1.9V
> 
> I believe it was 1.9xxv
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You might have a dud there. Maybe.
Click to expand...

Amm .. what is a dud ? ×_×


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *e-alromaithi*
> 
> Amm .. what is a dud ? ×_×


Bad overclocker.


----------



## e-alromaithi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *e-alromaithi*
> 
> Amm .. what is a dud ? ×_×
> 
> 
> 
> Bad overclocker.
Click to expand...

Ohh .. well i do have it and it sucks


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *e-alromaithi*
> 
> Ohh .. well i do have it and it sucks


Everyone who has been in the game long enough, gets one sooner or later.
Don't feel bad.


----------



## doza

hello all back again with Frustrations

aerotracks did sended some pics of bios settings for voltage oc with offset mode, still aida hwmonitor and hwnifo all report normal idle voltage around 0.040v but load voltage around 0.176v even voltage settins for this oc (4400mhz) are set to 1.250v

coud it mean bad sensor's on mobo or cpu?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Nice.
> Reverse of that will happen when the 390X will launch. Circle of life.
> 
> I don't game, so benching is my game.
> That is what little time/money I can spare from my college life.
> You might have a dud there. Maybe.


Yeah there are a few like that. I couldn't justify owning this rig for that alone.


----------



## Gunslinger.

http://valid.canardpc.com/d127cd


----------



## VSG

Nice one, Mike. Is this from Silicon Lottery as well?


----------



## centvalny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunslinger.*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/d127cd


Awesome find









Hope my lovo chip can crack 5.6G ceiling

Will try the champ with orange corsair


----------



## Gunslinger.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Nice one, Mike. Is this from Silicon Lottery as well?


No, retail from Taiwan.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunslinger.*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/d127cd


nice! enter it in the OP and I'll update the table.


----------



## doza

1.150v for 4.2ghz ok? did test for about hour or so with aida64stress test temps where 65ish, above 1.2v this ****y paste that i have jsut cant handle it (80-90c) so il just stop at these clocks for a while when mx4 arrives il go up


----------



## fishingfanatic

Gelid GC Extreme works really well.

Best I could find when checking reviews a few months back. With the exception of liquid metal...









FF


----------



## Gunslinger.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> nice! enter it in the OP and I'll update the table.


Done


----------



## Jpmboy

ditto.









*Gold!!*


----------



## Silent Scone

Anything that can break 5.6 must be like gold dust


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Linky to Validation

Specs

5930K
Rampage V Extreme
Corsair Dom Plat 4 x 4 2666mhz Ram
Crucial MX 100 240Gb SSD (Os Drive) 512Gb Crucial SSD , 2 x 2TB Seagate 7200 Rpm Mech Drives
EVGA 980 SC x 2 (SLI)
EVGA 1300 W G2 PSU

Will Try and Up this a tad, Maybe 4.5 , 4.6 Ghz ?









TCO


----------



## VSG

Looks good. Have you tested for stability at these conditions first?


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Looks good. Have you tested for stability at these conditions first?


I am running the Stress test from Realbench 2.4Ghz. The Computer wants to pass but I keep crashing the 980 Nvidia Driver (350.12) I need to unistall it and install the previous one. How do I go about doing that?

Realbench won't finish the Test if the Driver Fails.

TCO


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> I am running the Stress test from Realbench 2.4Ghz. The Computer wants to pass but I keep crashing the 980 Nvidia Driver (350.12) I need to unistall it and install the previous one. How do I go about doing that?
> 
> Realbench won't finish the Test if the Driver Fails.
> 
> TCO


Did you try a driver rollback? Worst case, you have to manually uninstall the driver (use DDU- display driver uninstaller) and install the one you need.

Edit: Hang on, this is with 2 cards I assume? Use the dip switches on the RVE to turn one of them off, and run Realbench again. It doesn't end properly with multiple GPUs in SLI or CFX sometimes.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> I am running the Stress test from Realbench 2.4Ghz. The Computer wants to pass but I keep crashing the 980 Nvidia Driver (350.12) I need to unistall it and install the previous one. How do I go about doing that?
> 
> Realbench won't finish the Test if the Driver Fails.
> 
> TCO


run realbench with only one card on. It can run for a couple of hours but cannot terminate properly on my rig either when in SLI. this was true for 347 and the 350 drivers.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Looks good. Have you tested for stability at these conditions first?
> 
> 
> 
> I am running the Stress test from Realbench 2.4Ghz. The Computer wants to pass but I keep crashing the 980 Nvidia Driver (350.12) I need to unistall it and install the previous one. How do I go about doing that?
> 
> Realbench won't finish the Test if the Driver Fails.
> 
> TCO
Click to expand...

This is a known issue with RealBench.

Download Display Driver Uninstaller, it will unpack where ever you open it, then click the executable. Its pretty self guided, it will ask you to reboot into safe mode, then once it it in safe mode, you click uninstall and reboot. Then just install whatever version driver you want to run.

347.88 seem to be the most solid drivers for SLI for me, but I am on Windows10, so your mileage may vary.

Edit: Drivers did not fix my issues with SLI. I suffered from a voltage disparity under load. The cards at stock would boost to 1417, but one would volt up to 1.212, and the other was stuck back at 1.156. This would cause the cards to eventually crash, particularly on load shift, like a loading screen, or exiting realbench, or in a game that would float the card in between P-states like Diablo3 (doesnt quite push the cards, but doesnt let them idle). The fix for me was to edit my bios where both cards would use the same voltage while boosting. Like this:


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> run realbench with only one card on. It can run for a couple of hours but cannot terminate properly on my rig either when in SLI. this was true for 347 and the 350 drivers.


Perfect. Will Execute again! Ill be Back (Terminator Voice)









TCO

+1 Reparoni!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Did you try a driver rollback? Worst case, you have to manually uninstall the driver (use DDU- display driver uninstaller) and install the one you need.
> 
> Edit: Hang on, this is with 2 cards I assume? Use the dip switches on the RVE to turn one of them off, and run Realbench again. It doesn't end properly with multiple GPUs in SLI or CFX sometimes.


+1 Reptilious For the bookmark Page!!


----------



## Jpmboy

Updated OP spreadsheet with Tabs by CPU model.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Updated OP spreadsheet with Tabs by CPU model.


Do I have to know the Batch Number







Unless I have a pic somewhere....









Ok I am about to retry the Stress test at 1.245V on the Cores. Crashed at 1.215V... Interesting.

TCO

I passed the 4.3Ghz Mark with 1.165Core V, Cpu input was 1.9V Bus speed was 100.1, and Ram was set the Same, Cache Set to Auto...

Quite the Jump!

EDIT: Found 1










*
EDIT!*

GOT IT!! AHAHA 4.5Ghz/ 1.255Core V, Cache Ratio/Voltage set to AUTO, Ram set to 2669Mhz (NO XMP) All Manual.

2nd Validation at 4.5Ghz

This Passed Realbench 2.4 15min/16Gb Test

Lowest Temp on Cores = 63C Highest Temp on Cores = 68C

The Cautious One

Going for 4.6Ghz


----------



## Silent Scone

Have fun









Do at least an hour though!


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Have fun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do at least an hour though!


Any reason why you think that plugging in my PS4 controller after installing the DS4 tool would cause a lock up of the computer?

TCO


----------



## Chomuco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Looks good. Have you tested for stability at these conditions first?













good ?? http://valid.x86.fr/p0ayys


----------



## VSG

Very good


----------



## Shatun-Bear

4.5Ghz with 1.150 volts is very good for the 5820k.


----------



## Hulis

Running my [email protected]/4500MHz (Batch number: 3422B720)

vcore set to 1.250V, actual load 1.264V
cache set to 0.370V offset, actual load 1.285V
CPU input voltage set to 1.89V LLC8, actual load 1.88V
Ram is on Kingston HyperX Predator 2400MHz XMP

Still running RVE with 0706 bios (worked fine for me).

Cooling is Liquid with EK Supremacy and ~30C water. Load temps on hottest cores usually jump around 70-75C. I've reseated my block 2 times but still core number 2 and 6 go 10C hotter on load than the coolest. I think it has something to do with their higher VID. HWinfo64 shows over 0.010V higher idle VIDs for those cores than the others (for example core0 is only 0.773 and core2 is 0.788). On load its only 0.002 higher but its a pity we can't see individual core voltages.

24/7 [email protected] stable settings for me. I'm too lazy ass to run hours of stress tests so I usually just run 5min Linx 0.6.5 to find out my system stability (and yes I know it might dmg my processor. Temps peak 90 degree C). That Linx test just seems to give me fast confirm that my system can run on my needs 24/7. Haven't been able to crash this system after that test. When I had Sandy I started my stress testing with 5min Linx and it took many overnight foldings with bluescreen and some voltage adjustments. On this system seems that nothing can hit as hard as Linx. Ran anyways Aida stress test with CPU/FPU/Cache for one hour (screenshot taken at 13min). Seems stable for that too. It is still running on background while writing this.

Last winter I also quickly tried to go for big OC. Managed to run 3dmark Firestrike [email protected] Too bad I have only submission to Futuremark. http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2999867. Maybe next winter something more when freezing water is available again!


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> Any reason why you think that plugging in my PS4 controller after installing the DS4 tool would cause a lock up of the computer?
> 
> TCO


Other than the overclock is possibly unstable? Nope sorry


----------



## Desolutional

Thought I'd chime in too. Got a modest overclock of 4.3GHz on the core at 1.3V, and a cache clock of 4.2GHz at 1.2V. I could probably go higher, but can't as I have saturated all my DIMM slots maxed out. Using adaptive voltage, so my idle Vcore is nice and low. Here's the kicker, I've got some real low timings on my RAM, and they seem more than stable in HyperPI and p95. No system crashes thus far. Does 12-12-12-26 1T @ 2666MHz seem unreasonable, especially with 8 slots full? Here's my CPUID for the RAM. *The i7-5820K is a fantastic chip, hardly ever goes higher than 70'C during normal testing, p95 FFTs pushes it up to 94'C, but AiDA64 FFTs only pushes it to 80'C. Doesn't AiDA also use AVX2?

http://valid.x86.fr/cj4sud

*Running 13-13-13-30 2T now, allowed me to drop the voltages a little.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Other than the overclock is possibly unstable? Nope sorry


You were correct, Defaulted back to Default. Worked easily.

TCO


----------



## Silent Scone

I'm always right, that's why people don't like me.









Kidding - it's frustrating being seemingly stable and then hitting a bump, very easy to brush your OC aside instead of checking first off if it is causing the issue


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Thought I'd chime in too. Got a modest overclock of 4.3GHz on the core at 1.3V, and a cache clock of 4.2GHz at 1.2V. I could probably go higher, but can't as I have saturated all my DIMM slots maxed out. Using adaptive voltage, so my idle Vcore is nice and low. Here's the kicker, I've got some real low timings on my RAM, and they seem more than stable in HyperPI and p95. No system crashes thus far. Does 12-12-12-26 1T @ 2666MHz seem unreasonable, especially with 8 slots full? Here's my CPUID for the RAM. *The i7-5820K is a fantastic chip, hardly ever goes higher than 70'C during normal testing, p95 FFTs pushes it up to 94'C, but AiDA64 FFTs only pushes it to 80'C. Doesn't AiDA also use AVX2?
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/cj4sud
> 
> *Running 13-13-13-30 2T now, allowed me to drop the voltages a little.


if you can stay at 1T your ram will run much better. use HCI Memtest to test the stability of the ram - Pi32M is not a good ram stability measure.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I'm always right, that's why people don't like me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kidding - *it's frustrating being seemingly stable and then hitting a bump*, very easy to brush your OC aside instead of checking first off if it is causing the issue


not that any of us have experienced anything like that.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I'm always right, that's why people don't like me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kidding - it's frustrating being seemingly stable and then hitting a bump, very easy to brush your OC aside instead of checking first off if it is causing the issue


Lmao, Well If you have a ton of friends your doing something wrong in the Sales Business.







But you say to run stress test an hour eh?

TCO


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> if you can stay at 1T your ram will run much better. use HCI Memtest to test the stability of the ram - Pi32M is not a good ram stability measure.
> not that any of us have experienced anything like that.


Yeah, I'm running 13-13-13-30 1T now, stable for 10 hours with Memtest fully allocated to all my RAM. These are insane timings, especially with "regular" RAM.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Yeah, I'm running 13-13-13-30 1T now, stable for 10 hours with Memtest fully allocated to all my RAM. These are insane timings, especially with "regular" RAM.


HCI Memtest - 1 instance per thread, check the readme file that it comes with. so - in your case 12. Then spread 90% of installed ram evenly across the 12 and let 'er run 500% or so.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> HCI Memtest - 1 instance per thread, check the readme file that it comes with. so - in your case 12. Then spread 90% of installed ram evenly across the 12 and let 'er run 500% or so.


Yeah, that's what I did, and it consumed 24GB total (free version). Left it for 10 hours, can't remember what coverage, but I got more than 2 passes done; did the DOS version too, and passed that over 3 hours. I also tested using p95 and a 2 hour x265 encode. AiDA was used to to test cache and memory. No problems, so it looks like these timings are good.









My personal ideal is to manage a full 4 hours of x265 encoding, and if the rig passes that, then it's more than stable enough. Memtest and p95 are a little too paranoid in my opinion, but each to their own.







Who would've thought "budget" DDR4 RAM would be so good?

I still hate those AVX2 instruction sets though.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> if you can stay at 1T your ram will run much better. use HCI Memtest to test the stability of the ram - Pi32M is not a good ram stability measure.
> *not that any of us have experienced anything like that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lol


----------



## doza

just one off topic question regarding paging file, what is minumum (safe) value i can put on for 16gb of ram?
defould value is 16384Mb


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doza*
> 
> just one off topic question regarding paging file, what is minumum (safe) value i can put on for 16gb of ram?


Depends on your regular usage. With 16GB, most people can safely disable page file completely, or just let the system manage its size dynamically. I only ever had issues with a disabled pagefile when I was playing modded Skyrim with only 4GB of system memory. With that said, if you know you are doing "heavy on RAM" projects, then a pagefile will keep windows from running out of memory, also if you need to create a complete memory dump, you will need to set it to mirror your total RAM + 1GB, but that is a pretty rare case. Pagefiles create extra read/writes on disks, which is why I suggest a full disable if you have > 8GB and you dont use more than 8GB


----------



## doza

thx for info!


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doza*
> 
> thx for info!


I suggest 1GB, don't bother disabling it - it does no harm, in fact it helps during system crashes by allowing memory dumps and also caching system libraries. In short, leave it on, but feel free to change the size. I have mine at 1GB, and I have 32GB of RAM; so RAM size doesn't affect paging file decisions. Windows won't use the page file unless it absolutely needs to - it WON'T affect performance by leaving it on.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> it WON'T affect performance by leaving it on.


This is the absolute truth...until you run out of RAM


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> This is the absolute truth...until you run out of RAM


Yes, and when you run out of RAM without the paging file, you get a kernel panic and your whole OS locks up, usually in a black screen forcing one to reboot,


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Yeah, that's what I did, and it consumed 24GB total (free version). Left it for 10 hours, can't remember what coverage, but I got more than 2 passes done; did the DOS version too, and passed that over 3 hours. I also tested using p95 and a 2 hour x265 encode. AiDA was used to to test cache and memory. No problems, so it looks like these timings are good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My personal ideal is to manage a full 4 hours of x265 encoding, and if the rig passes that, then it's more than stable enough. Memtest and p95 are a little too paranoid in my opinion, but each to their own.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who would've thought "budget" DDR4 RAM would be so good?
> 
> I still hate those AVX2 instruction sets though.


nice ram OC at that # of GB.







AVX2 and FM3 - in a stress test environment - load the cpu to an extent that server-level Haswell down clock when AVX2 is in the execution stack. Use with care on desktop Haswell-E if you must. You can also enable/disable AVX and FM3 in the latest version of p95 by changing the flag in the local.txt file.
CpuSupportsAVX=0 or 1
CpuSupportsFMA3=0 or 1

explained in the undoc.txt file.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doza*
> 
> just one off topic question regarding paging file, what is minumum (safe) value i can put on for 16gb of ram?
> defould value is 16384Mb


Unless you are experiencing PF issues, or want to reduce W/R NAND number on your main SSD, just let Windows manage the PF. One easy way to deal with the SSD wear aspect is to buy a small but fast SSD (cheap too if you can) and move the PF to that drive. You can move the PF at anytime without worry.








If you are on a mechanical drive... def move the page file to an SSD.


----------



## Some Random Guy

Alright, finished my first custom water loop and am now getting to work on overclocking all the way. I have an ASRock Extreme 4 running my i7 5820k. On my previous cooler, I only pushed to 4Ghz at 1.11Vcore on override and left everything else to auto. Now I'm starting to work towards the limits of the processor, I'm looking at the other options and thinking I don't want them on Auto. Can someone either confirm, correct, or point me to good guides for the following assumptions? I've done some basic searching, but most of it seems to be trial and error by individuals:

LLC. Mine is currently set to level 3. I believe ASRock sets it to level 5 by default. I think I should change it to level 1. When pursuing max OC, I am lead to believe the most aggressive LLC will help you keep Vcore under control. Most aggressive meaning the one that minimizes Voltage droop (looks like level 1 judging by my UEFI guide).

Vcore Additional Offset voltage. I'm not using mine. From what I gather, it is for adaptive voltage mode. I was planning on sticking to override, but I've read a few places that seem to suggest you use your offset in combination with adaptive mode once you know you're stable OC frequency/voltage to allow your computer to drop voltage when idle for reduced wear/tear. However, my UEFI seems to suggest it will help my OC. I plan to leave it be for now.

Input Voltage. I've left mine at 1.9V while enabling Fixed Mode. Unless I suddenly encounter instability that can't be fixed with more Core voltage, I'm planning on leaving it. Once I reach max OC, I might try adjusting this to lower my Vcore.

Cache overclocking has minimal advantages until you try to overclock your memory. Once I have my core good and stable, I'll look into getting my memory up to its rated speed with manual timing adjustments. I need to do a lot more homework on secondary timings though. I'm not a fan of XMP screwing with a bunch of my voltages and ring/cache/uncore settings. Regardless, I'm pretty sure I can leave all this alone until later.

I've yet to push my water temperature over 26.7C with an ambient air temperature of 22C, so I'm not anticipating temperatures being my problem. I'll hit a voltage level I'm not confident in for 24/7 first if things keep going the way they have been. I'm currently stress testing 4.3 Ghz at 1.2V. I got 4.2Ghz to pass preliminary at 1.17V with a max temp of 48C.


----------



## Shmee

Hello, So I recently picked up a 5930k and an ASUS X99 Deluxe. Now I am a bit new to OCing X99. My last OCs were 3770k and 4930k where pretty much you just touched 2 fields, Multiplier and Vcore. Any tips for what I should start with shooting for ~4.2-4.4 GHz? In specific, some questions such as:
-Should I touch the BCLK strap? (100MHz or 125MHz)
-Use offset option for voltage or set manual?
-Turbo settings?
-LLC settings?
-A starting Vcore point + other settings?

My other specs: 2xSapphire Tri-X CF, Seasonic 1250W Gold, Corsair 110i GT, 3 SATA drives (1SSD, 1HDD, and 1 ODD)
EDIT: My motherboard has the latest BIOS.
2nd EDIT: Oh, and my RAM is 4x4 GB corsair Vengeance DDR4 2667.
Thanks!


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elbeasto*
> 
> I have a Corsair H110. It's not real water cooling but still pretty decent.
> 
> I'm planning a CPU only loop, just working out what to get for it etc.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shmee*
> 
> Hello, So I recently picked up a 5930k and an ASUS X99 Deluxe. Now I am a bit new to OCing X99. My last OCs were 3770k and 4930k where pretty much you just touched 2 fields, Multiplier and Vcore. Any tips for what I should start with shooting for ~4.2-4.4 GHz? In specific, some questions such as:
> -Should I touch the BCLK strap? (100MHz or 125MHz)
> -Use offset option for voltage or set manual?
> -Turbo settings?
> -LLC settings?
> -A starting Vcore point + other settings?
> 
> My other specs: 2xSapphire Tri-X CF, Seasonic 1250W Gold, Corsair 110i GT, 3 SATA drives (1SSD, 1HDD, and 1 ODD)
> EDIT: My motherboard has the latest BIOS.
> 2nd EDIT: Oh, and my RAM is 4x4 GB corsair Vengeance DDR4 2667.
> Thanks!


Try the 100 strap before, 125 strap is very bugged on 5930K + X99 Deluxe.
To see how much your CPU can be pushed use the manual voltage, than switch to adaptive.
Turbo settings is ok.
LLC7 is not bad for a high OC.
The best way to determine a starting point is to use 5 way optimization, your OC, will not be much higher than what suggested from Asus 5 way optimization.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shmee*
> 
> Hello, So I recently picked up a 5930k and an ASUS X99 Deluxe. Now I am a bit new to OCing X99. My last OCs were 3770k and 4930k where pretty much you just touched 2 fields, Multiplier and Vcore. Any tips for what I should start with shooting for ~4.2-4.4 GHz? In specific, some questions such as:
> -Should I touch the BCLK strap? (100MHz or 125MHz)
> -Use offset option for voltage or set manual?
> -Turbo settings?
> -LLC settings?
> -A starting Vcore point + other settings?
> 
> My other specs: 2xSapphire Tri-X CF, Seasonic 1250W Gold, Corsair 110i GT, 3 SATA drives (1SSD, 1HDD, and 1 ODD)
> EDIT: My motherboard has the latest BIOS.
> 2nd EDIT: Oh, and my RAM is 4x4 GB corsair Vengeance DDR4 2667.
> Thanks!


Strap 100MHz is usually more stable than any other strap, especially with RAM less than 3000MHz; stick to 100MHz. If you change it from 100MHz, it will disable turbo boost and your CPU will be maxed out all the time.
When finding a stable OC, use manual voltage; when you have a stable voltage, find out the stock voltage and apply the offset mode to the same voltage (like if you have 1V stock, and your stable V is 1.3V, apply an offset of +0.3V).
Leave Intel Turbo Boost on!
Set LLC to Maximum level (Level 9) whilst testing your overclock.
For 4500MHz, 1.35 Vcore is stable for all systems. For 4200MHz, 1.3V should be stable for all systems. I used 1.2V for 4000MHz. Once you have determined stability with these frequency/voltage, then you can lower the Vcore till you crash in a stress test. I use a VCCIN (CPU voltage input) of 1.95V, up to 2V is safe. Your RAM should be fine with 1.35V, so you can use that 1.35V to lower timings. My VCCSA (system agent voltage) is 1.008V with 2666MHz RAM (if I go lower, I get memtest errors).

And do you know what? Cause you're a smart person, and bought the ASUS X99 mobo with an O.C. socket, you can set cache frequency to 4000MHz, with a Vcore OFFSET of +0.3V!









Once you've got stability with your static Vcore, feel free to @ me again, and I can help you set up adaptive voltage; I have the same mobo,


----------



## solid9

Hi , I finished overclocking my sistem and I found a nice compromise at 4.3 ghz and ram at 2666 cl15 at 1.236 vcore but I don't understand well how adaptive vcore works.
I should see what my normal vcore is and than set the difference with my overclock as adaptive but I get more vcore than expected when I do so according to aida , also when I set adaptive I start seeing vcore and vid cpu when usually they were really close.
Am I doing something wrong? How do I set adaptive?


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solid9*
> 
> Hi , I finished overclocking my sistem and I found a nice compromise at 4.3 ghz and ram at 2666 cl15 at 1.236 vcore but I don't understand well how adaptive vcore works.
> I should see what my normal vcore is and than set the difference with my overclock as adaptive but I get more vcore than expected when I do so according to aida , also when I set adaptive I start seeing vcore and vid cpu when usually they were really close.
> Am I doing something wrong? How do I set adaptive?


Adaptive Vcore uses separate offset and base values. The initial base value offset, is how much voltage is applied to the WHOLE CPU at all frequencies (think of it like offset mode). The "Additional Turbo Voltage" is the Vcore (in exact volts) at turbo mode, e.g. max frequency. I usually set the offset to +0.010V, and my Additional Turbo Voltage to the (max stable OC - 0.010V).


----------



## solid9

It seems I seems I can't set the turbo vcore , only normal vcore that has 3 settings : auto , fixed and normal
I can set vcore offset only at normal but when normal is selected I cant set the vcore .
The problem is that I don't know the base voltage and I can't change it.


----------



## Desolutional

I think I used an offset of +0.300V for a Vcore of 1.300V, so I think my stock voltage was 1.000V. It will differ depending on your CPU and Mobo.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solid9*
> 
> It seems I seems I can't set the turbo vcore , only normal vcore that has 3 settings : auto , fixed and normal
> I can set vcore offset only at normal but when normal is selected I cant set the vcore .
> The problem is that I don't know the base voltage and I can't change it.


if you clr cmos and enter bios, the cpu vcore shown in bios is the base VID. offset will/should work from there. I can't imagine the UD4 does not have Adaptive voltage control. Ask @lilchronic


----------



## solid9

Ok , to get the voltages I need I have to set the offset to 125 so I got worried that it was too much , under benchmarks the cpu vcore was lower than 1.112 so It seemed strange.
Instead I discovered that the auto llc was really low , set it to high and vrin at 1.9 and lowered the overall temps of 12-13° , now I get max temps of 74 at 4.4 ghz and 1.287 vcore , it should be fine as daily now right?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solid9*
> 
> Ok , to get the voltages I need I have to set the offset to 125 so I got worried that it was too much , under benchmarks the cpu vcore was lower than 1.112 so It seemed strange.
> Instead I discovered that the auto llc was really low , set it to high and vrin at 1.9 and lowered the overall temps of 12-13° , now I get max temps of 74 at 4.4 ghz and 1.287 vcore , it should be fine as daily now right?


That looks good - as long as it is stable to your needs.


----------



## solid9

What are the max safe voltages and temps on air? 1.3 vcore 2 vrin and 1.3 vring and 80°?
Also , I noticed something strange about the ram timings , if I overclock the ram and open cpuz it shows the frequency I selected but timings are higher than I selected , same thing at stock frequency , if I try to lower timings from 16 to 15 I get 18.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solid9*
> 
> What are the max safe voltages and temps on air? 1.3 vcore 2 vrin and 1.3 vring and 80°?
> Also , I noticed something strange about the ram timings , if I overclock the ram and open cpuz it shows the frequency I selected but timings are higher than I selected , same thing at stock frequency , if I try to lower timings from 16 to 15 I get 18.


With my Hyper 212, I had 1.200V at 4GHz. With a Noctua, you should be able to get 4.4GHz, at 1.300V. Safe temps for 24/7 use are 78'C in my opinion, from Realbench, (Haswell runs slightly hotter). With Haswell cores, temperature isn't the killer, voltage is. 1.25V for Vring is the safe range. 1.300V is getting into risky territory. 2V VIN is safe too (the very edge of safe).


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solid9*
> 
> Ok , to get the voltages I need I have to set the offset to 125 so I got worried that it was too much , under benchmarks the cpu vcore was lower than 1.112 so It seemed strange.
> Instead I discovered that the auto llc was really low , set it to high and vrin at 1.9 and lowered the overall temps of 12-13° , now I get max temps of 74 at 4.4 ghz and 1.287 vcore , it should be fine as daily now right?


How change the LLC lower your cpu temp ?


----------



## solid9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> How change the LLC lower your cpu temp ?


That sounds strange to me too but it did , I also seem to be stable at lower vcores now.
LLC seems to regulate vrin maybe it was sending too much ot too little vrin at auto even though I set the vrin manually.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solid9*
> 
> That sounds strange to me too but it did , I also seem to be stable at lower vcores now.
> LLC seems to regulate vrin maybe it was sending too much ot too little vrin at auto even though I set the vrin manually.


Now thats clear you set the LLC to high and now stable with lower vcore this why your core temp drop

this 6 core cpu need stable Vrin ( Input voltage ) and LLC to high level not like normal 4 core (4790k ) the Vrin not effect the stability at all


----------



## solid9

Right , i'm more stable at high llc and need less vcore = less heat , but I am cooler at the same vcore with highest llc though.
Now I only need to solve the timings problem , does anyone have an idea?


----------



## Desolutional

Have you enabled XMP by accident? That can mess with timings sometimes.


----------



## Jpmboy

regarding LLC... just be aware that by defeating vdroop thru LLC load transition voltage spikes at a fixed V_in (only seen with an oscilloscope directly from socket pins) can have a detrimental effect on the entire cpu architecture since LLC on x99 affects input voltage to the entire die.
There is no clear answer to this issue - run it as you prefer, just be aware of why vdroop was incorporated into the electrical design.
my








http://www.overclock.net/t/1510001/asus-rampage-v-extreme-owners-thread/2000_20#post_23088546
http://www.overclock.net/t/1510001/asus-rampage-v-extreme-owners-thread/2020_20#post_23088741
http://www.overclock.net/t/1510001/asus-rampage-v-extreme-owners-thread/2020_20#post_23089414


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> regarding LLC... just be aware that by defeating vdroop thru LLC load transition voltage spikes at a fixed V_in (only seen with an oscilloscope directly from socket pins) can have a detrimental effect on the entire cpu architecture since LLC on x99 affects input voltage to the entire die.
> There is no clear answer to this issue - run it as you prefer, just be aware of why vdroop was incorporated into the electrical design.
> my
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1510001/asus-rampage-v-extreme-owners-thread/2000_20#post_23088546
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1510001/asus-rampage-v-extreme-owners-thread/2020_20#post_23088741
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1510001/asus-rampage-v-extreme-owners-thread/2020_20#post_23089414


So "for dummies" - LLC essentially raises the input voltage to negate Vdroop. This also means that the higher the LLC, the higher the input voltage is raised to prevent Vdroop. At Level 9 LLC, my input voltage reaches +0.018V higher than my fixed input voltage (from idle to turbo boost). That doesn't seem to dangerous to me? LLC only affects my VCCIN from what I can see, not my Vcore?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> So "for dummies" - LLC essentially raises the input voltage to negate Vdroop. This also means that the higher the LLC, the higher the input voltage is raised to prevent Vdroop. At Level 9 LLC, my input voltage reaches +0.018V higher than my fixed input voltage (from idle to turbo boost). *That doesn't seem to dangerous to me? LLC only affects my VCCIN from what I can see, not my Vcore*?


to your second point, LLC affects only VCCIN... which is the voltage all on-die rails draw from.
Dangerous? Load change-induced transient voltage spikes have nothing to do with raising V_in in anyway you or I can see. They occur at a fixed (even clamped) voltage when the current draw (load) changes. HW-E have about a 50-65mV over/under-shoot of the load line during transition (the controller is digital, but not the voltage). See figure 5.5 in the Intel datasheet. Vdroop has been incorporated into the design to compensate for load line overshoot. I run a mid LLC (~50mV droop on VCCIN) with input set to 1.85-1.96V depending on the OC and vcore+Vcache+vdimm. Load droops by 50mV, and spikes are no higher than the VCCIN set in bios.

MOre important to understand why vdroop is there, then what LLC to use in combo with a VCCIN setting IMO.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> MOre important to understand why vdroop is there, then what LLC to use in combo with a VCCIN setting IMO.


Vdroop is the same in all architectures surely? It is there to prevent sudden spikes in voltage from -ve voltage? I don't understand why Haswell-E is different; the Vdroop isn't really required to ensure a stable overclock, in fact it can reduce overclocking headroom. LLC reduces idle voltage - which is good for the lifetime of the CPU.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Vdroop is the same in all architectures surely? It is there to prevent sudden spikes in voltage from -ve voltage? I don't understand why Haswell-E is different; the Vdroop isn't really required to ensure a stable overclock, in fact it can reduce overclocking headroom. LLC reduces idle voltage - which is good for the lifetime of the CPU.


No, not really the same... for example, there is no vdroop of vcore on x99. LLC does not prevent any spikes. Anyway, there is plenty to read regarding vdroop and load line compensation if you are interested. Otherwise, run it as you like.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> No, not really the same... for example, there is no vdroop of vcore on x99. LLC does not prevent any spikes. Anyway, there is plenty to read regarding vdroop and load line compensation if you are interested. Otherwise, run it as you like.


So if I disable LLC, I can still use my current Vcore without instability?


----------



## Some Random Guy

At the end of the night, I left an overnight stability test going for 4.4 Ghz that didn't make it. So this morning, I tweaked to get 4.5 going, since I didn't get there last night before going to bed. I just finished a 2 hour test and will be taking a break. My current settings are:

4.5 Ghz, 1.31V Core, Level 1 LLC, 1.9V Input Voltage.
56 C max core/package temperature, 27.0 C max water temperature, 22 C Ambient Air temperature.

After a break, I'm going to game for a while at current settings and pretend I'm doing it as a stress test. If all goes well, I'll set this to run overnight. I don't know if I want to push further. As anticipated, I'm approaching the max Vcore I'm comfortable with based on reading guides and recommendations. I might be able to squeeze out 4.6 with 1.35 Vcore, but I doubt it. If it passes overnight, validation links to follow. If anyone has any tips to bring down my Vcore to let me push further, I'd be open to hearing them. It's a holiday weekend after all.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Some Random Guy*
> 
> If anyone has any tips to bring down my Vcore to let me push further, I'd be open to hearing them. It's a holiday weekend after all.


Either increase LLC to max (but that's up to you, jpm says it's bad and I'd side with him for your situation), or roll the silicon lottery dice again. Most people reach 4.5GHz at 1.3V, and then a voltage wall. Which means to get to 4.6GHz, you need 1.35V. A huge amount of voltage increase for little gain. Nice temps by the way,









*You could also set BCLK to 102.5 to see if you get any further with that (should push you up to 4.6GHz).


----------



## Some Random Guy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Either increase LLC to max (but that's up to you, jpm says it's bad and I'd side with him for your situation), or roll the silicon lottery dice again. Most people reach 4.5GHz at 1.3V, and then a voltage wall. Which means to get to 4.6GHz, you need 1.35V. A huge amount of voltage increase for little gain. Nice temps by the way,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *You could also set BCLK to 102.5 to see if you get any further with that (should push you up to 4.6GHz).


Level 1 is my max LLC on my ASRock Extreme4, as I understand it. I'd rather drop the cash on expanding my loop to include my graphics cards than playing the silicon lottery again. I'm pretty happy where I'm at, if 4.5 passes tonight. As for temps, it's my first water loop. I was concerned about my CPU-Water delta at first, but from looking at reviews online I feel I'm actually in the right ballpark. If I get bored, I might try the BCLK increase, or screw with the LLC settings to see if they affect my stability.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Some Random Guy*
> 
> Level 1 is my max LLC on my ASRock Extreme4, as I understand it. I'd rather drop the cash on expanding my loop to include my graphics cards than playing the silicon lottery again. I'm pretty happy where I'm at, if 4.5 passes tonight. As for temps, it's my first water loop. I was concerned about my CPU-Water delta at first, but from looking at reviews online I feel I'm actually in the right ballpark. If I get bored, I might try the BCLK increase, or screw with the LLC settings to see if they affect my stability.


I don't think you can push higher then - I'd keep the LLC at level 1 for now to see how it affects stability. Your WC temps are perfectly fine. Slightly OT, what GPU setup have you got in mind for 4K? You going to get some 980ti or wait until the 300 series is released?


----------



## steadly2004

Updated.... stable at 4.6 and 1.36v Also stable at 4.66 and 1.38v, but I don't like how hot it gets then.
http://valid.x86.fr/3yfs0k

My processor seems to like the higher bus speed, 170.39 * 27. The 166 strap works like a charm and its easier to get it stable. I must have been missing something on the 100 mhz strap and 125 to get it stable. But.... seems all good at higher strap.







Memory at 3067mhz, 15-15-15-35 2T. I haven't tried to reduce timings at all. I may just leave them there.

Any disadvantages with using the higher strap?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Either increase LLC to max (but that's up to you*, jpm says it's bad* and I'd side with him for your situation), or roll the silicon lottery dice again. Most people reach 4.5GHz at 1.3V, and then a voltage wall. Which means to get to 4.6GHz, you need 1.35V. A huge amount of voltage increase for little gain. Nice temps by the way,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *You could also set BCLK to 102.5 to see if you get any further with that (should push you up to 4.6GHz).


I'm not really saying it's bad, just understand what it happening when you increase load line compensation - resulting in attenuated vdroop. If you know what VCCIN your kit needs to run correctly (and tuned







) you really do not need ot set that level by defeating vdroop. Let the feature work as designed and raise the VCCIN. Idle voltages mean nothing really, load and load transition voltages are where work is done (productive or not). I know my 5960X happens to need 1.84V VCCIN when loaded at 4500MHz... I set LLC to get a 60mV droop and set VCCIN in bios to 1.9V. This way the LL overshoot is within the settings.


----------



## Some Random Guy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> I don't think you can push higher then - I'd keep the LLC at level 1 for now to see how it affects stability. Your WC temps are perfectly fine. Slightly OT, what GPU setup have you got in mind for 4K? You going to get some 980ti or wait until the 300 series is released?


I have 980's in SLI right now. I don't play many FPS's anymore. I think Bioshock: Infinite was the newest one I've played. Right now, I'm playing ESO, Civ:BE, and Empire Total War. I got to about the half-way point in Farcry 4, but the SLI issues drove me away from the game. I'm too lazy to roll back drivers. I want to see how the next generation of card play out before upgrading again. This time I'll stick to reference cards to make waterblock shopping easier.


----------



## Shmee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Strap 100MHz is usually more stable than any other strap, especially with RAM less than 3000MHz; stick to 100MHz. If you change it from 100MHz, it will disable turbo boost and your CPU will be maxed out all the time.
> When finding a stable OC, use manual voltage; when you have a stable voltage, find out the stock voltage and apply the offset mode to the same voltage (like if you have 1V stock, and your stable V is 1.3V, apply an offset of +0.3V).
> Leave Intel Turbo Boost on!
> Set LLC to Maximum level (Level 9) whilst testing your overclock.
> For 4500MHz, 1.35 Vcore is stable for all systems. For 4200MHz, 1.3V should be stable for all systems. I used 1.2V for 4000MHz. Once you have determined stability with these frequency/voltage, then you can lower the Vcore till you crash in a stress test. I use a VCCIN (CPU voltage input) of 1.95V, up to 2V is safe. Your RAM should be fine with 1.35V, so you can use that 1.35V to lower timings. My VCCSA (system agent voltage) is 1.008V with 2666MHz RAM (if I go lower, I get memtest errors).
> 
> And do you know what? Cause you're a smart person, and bought the ASUS X99 mobo with an O.C. socket, you can set cache frequency to 4000MHz, with a Vcore OFFSET of +0.3V!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once you've got stability with your static Vcore, feel free to @ me again, and I can help you set up adaptive voltage; I have the same mobo,


Thanks for the information, I let the Asus Auto tune go for it, which left me at 4.1 GHz. Did some stress testing, so far so good, and temps aren't bad either. Currently using 100MHz strap and XMP settings for RAM. I guess I will keep tweaking, going for 4.2 or so, tweaking offset as needed.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steadly2004*
> 
> Any disadvantages with using the higher strap?


Slightly more unstable on some systems, and it can disable Turbo Boost (which means your CPU is running full boost all the time), apart from that nothing else. Not quite sure about the Turbo Boost disabling, I'll have to check that for sure. Either way, 100 BCLK Strap and multi is generally more stable.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I know my 5960X happens to need 1.84V VCCIN when loaded at 4500MHz... I set LLC to get a 60mV droop and set VCCIN in bios to 1.9V. This way the LL overshoot is within the settings.


Ah that makes sense - I was getting confused there, I thought you were saying you could set the same VCCIN with LLC on and off, and still get the same final VCCIN after Vdroop takes effect.


----------



## Shatun-Bear

Can some of you experienced overclockers peruse my effort with a 5820k on air below - this is stable 4.5Ghz with 1.230 core voltage. Anything I need to tinker?

What do I need to do to shoot for 4.6/7Ghz? Ideally I would like to achieve those frequencies without going over 1.3 volts.


----------



## Some Random Guy

Alright, here's my validation. I don't think I'm going to push any further. Max CPU temp was 59C, max water temp was 27C. I don't want to push the Vcore any further for 24/7 stability. Next up will be getting the RAM running at better speed.

htValidationURL]


----------



## SynchronicBoost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Some Random Guy*
> 
> Alright, here's my validation. I don't think I'm going to push any further. Max CPU temp was 59C, max water temp was 27C. I don't want to push the Vcore any further for 24/7 stability. Next up will be getting the RAM running at better speed.
> 
> htValidationURL]


59c is pretty low for Haswell. You probably have 300 MHz to go


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SynchronicBoost*
> 
> 59c is pretty low for Haswell. You probably have 300 MHz to go


That's what I was saying; mine is at 1.3V of Vcore and 4.5GHz, and peaks at 72'C during stressing.


----------



## Some Random Guy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SynchronicBoost*
> 
> 59c is pretty low for Haswell. You probably have 300 MHz to go


I don't think I want to push 1.4 to 1.5 Vcore to keep going. My temperatures and voltage requirements rose dramatically after 4.3 GHz. Once I start stressing the IMC, it will get even hotter.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Some Random Guy*
> 
> I don't think I want to push 1.4 to 1.5 Vcore to keep going. My temperatures and voltage requirements rose dramatically after 4.3 GHz. Once I start stressing the IMC, it will get even hotter.


Cache Voltage and Frequency doesn't affect temperature until you reach about 1.3V of cache voltage. So your IMC is fine to OC,


----------



## SynchronicBoost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Some Random Guy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SynchronicBoost*
> 
> 59c is pretty low for Haswell. You probably have 300 MHz to go
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think I want to push 1.4 to 1.5 Vcore to keep going. My temperatures and voltage requirements rose dramatically after 4.3 GHz. Once I start stressing the IMC, it will get even hotter.
Click to expand...

I can empathize with your sentiments. W/ Haswell, the brick wall is harsh and more voltage doesn't necessarily mean you can blow by it. On Ivy, I feel like you can keep going as long as you can dissipate the heat.


----------



## Jpmboy

finished up some ram tuning a few days ago - final stability testing and throughput:



Gained a significant amount of performance with 2nd and 3rd timings.
DIMM temps never exceeded 28C during stability test.


----------



## elbeasto

5930K @ stock settings only turbos to 3.6GHz not 3.7GHz using Intel Burn Test, why?

I've double checked and turbo is definitely enabled in BIOS but it never hits that speed.

CPU-Z also shows the multiplier as (12-36), not (12-37) as one would expect with the advertised speed of this chip.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elbeasto*
> 
> 5930K @ stock settings only turbos to 3.6GHz not 3.7GHz using Intel Burn Test, why?
> 
> I've double checked and turbo is definitely enabled in BIOS but it never hits that speed.
> 
> CPU-Z also shows the multiplier as (12-36), not (12-37) as one would expect with the advertised speed of this chip.


check in the bios if ( asus multicore enhancement ) enable or not

i have same mobo but with 5820k and the turbo clock under 100% load is 3600mhz


----------



## xarot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elbeasto*
> 
> 5930K @ stock settings only turbos to 3.6GHz not 3.7GHz using Intel Burn Test, why?
> 
> I've double checked and turbo is definitely enabled in BIOS but it never hits that speed.
> 
> CPU-Z also shows the multiplier as (12-36), not (12-37) as one would expect with the advertised speed of this chip.


It's probably because 3.7 GHz is only available when you stress only 1-2 cores. When everything is "stock".


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xarot*
> 
> It's probably because 3.7 GHz is only available when you stress only 1-2 cores. When everything is "stock".


Hit the nail on the head - I think Intel programmed the HW-E to use 3.7GHz for 1,2 core limits and max core limit to be 3.6GHz. Also, I don't see the point in ASUS Core Enhancement - you have six powerful cores, you don't need to max all of them out straight away. I keep it off personally, I don't like spikes in core temp when there's no need.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> finished up some ram tuning a few days ago - final stability testing and throughput:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gained a significant amount of performance with 2nd and 3rd timings.
> DIMM temps never exceeded 28C during stability test.


Nice







The GSkill 3200 C16 kit throughput is around 75gb/s read at 1T. What's the training voltage at for that? Such a pain in the backside having to soak test new timings for awhile to know for sure.

Whenever trying new ram or timings on this platform I've resorted to the following.

Initial run at XMP settings - 600-1000%

Tuned timings - 600 - 1000% > if passed

Cold boot > 300-400% > if passed

Second cold boot > 300-400%

Then I'm happy







. Maybe overly vigorous but you'd be surprised (or not) how often the follow up stressing fails


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The GSkill 3200 C16 kit throughput is around 75gb/s read at 1T. What's the training voltage at for that? Such a pain in the backside having to soak test new timings for awhile to know for sure.
> 
> Whenever trying new ram or timings on this platform I've resorted to the following.
> 
> Initial run at XMP settings - 600-1000%
> 
> Tuned timings - 600 - 1000% > if passed
> 
> Cold boot > 300-400% > if passed
> 
> Second cold boot > 300-400%
> 
> Then I'm happy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Maybe overly vigorous but you'd be surprised (or not) how often the follow up stressing fails


lol - you know I'm not surprised. Ram OC can be an insidious little bugger.
Yeah, long term I'll run another few tests and hope that with training enabled I'll be "alerted"' to drift. Training voltage is 1.425.. but I do need to see if it can be lowered. So far, lot's of cold and warm boots, a little gaming, a few hours of QM calc just for grins, and a few bench crashes (







- a few really hard ones too. Ever have the clrcmos button not able to reset? - not my first time.







)

But it's good to be back on adaptive voltage AND have ram settings that seem to be as quick as 3333 is.


----------



## Silent Scone

DDR4 isn't my favorite part of this platform I have to say lol. Provides some entertainment I guess if you want to look at it that way


----------



## elbeasto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Hit the nail on the head - I think Intel programmed the HW-E to use 3.7GHz for 1,2 core limits and max core limit to be 3.6GHz. Also, I don't see the point in ASUS Core Enhancement - you have six powerful cores, you don't need to max all of them out straight away. I keep it off personally, I don't like spikes in core temp when there's no need.


Is there anyway that I can see it hit turbo speed with a stress test or otherwise?

Also, when I put the windows power profile to 'high performance' the clock speed still steps up and down.
What's going one there?


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elbeasto*
> 
> Is there anyway that I can see it hit turbo speed with a stress test or otherwise?
> 
> Also, when I put the windows power profile to 'high performance' the clock speed still steps up and down.
> What's going one there?


Use "ASUS Realbench" to stress the CPU.

Also you have to modify the "minimum cpu frequency" in the advanced settings in high performance to 100% I think to prevent ramping... but ramping is there for a reason - to stop the chip from wasting energy and producing heat when idle.


----------



## elbeasto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Use "ASUS Realbench" to stress the CPU.
> 
> Also you have to modify the "minimum cpu frequency" in the advanced settings in high performance to 100% I think to prevent ramping... but ramping is there for a reason - to stop the chip from wasting energy and producing heat when idle.


Ill give Asus Realbench a try - thanks. > Still only @ 3.6GHz...

High Performance is already set to 100% for min and max - the chip should be at it's highest clock speed all the time.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elbeasto*
> 
> Ill give Asus Realbench a try - thanks. > Still only @ 3.6GHz...
> 
> High Performance is already set to 100% for min and max - the chip should be at it's highest clock speed all the time.


Hello

If the clock speed is dropping with the Windows power plan set to high performance something is up with the operating system.


----------



## elbeasto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> If the clock speed is dropping with the Windows power plan set to high performance something is up with the operating system.


Thanks - any ideas?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elbeasto*
> 
> Thanks - any ideas?


did you move the OS from a previous rig?


----------



## elbeasto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> did you move the OS from a previous rig?


No, it's a clean install of Win7 x64


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elbeasto*
> 
> No, it's a clean install of Win7 x64


okay, let's start with: please post a Snipping Tool capture of this screen:


do you have a copy of AID64?


----------



## elbeasto

Yes, I installed AID64.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elbeasto*
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I installed AID64.


okay, thanks. I assume you have speedstep disabled in bios (at least until this is worked out)? if yes:
Run the AID64 stress module for a few minutes - you can set it up to show voltages, clocks, temps etc and hit 'Save" during the test to save the active tab as a png file like so:


would be really helpful if you have the voltageand clocks tab set up with the following:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!










reading back - probably gonna need bios screen shots







(hit F12 on each page in bios with a USB stick in any slot, zip the pics and post 'em







)


----------



## elbeasto

Everything is at stock/defualt F5 values in BIOS - Except speed step.
But guess what, it still throttles down in windows with speedstep disabled and High performance profile.

And the multiplier just jumps from 12 to 36, nothing in between.


----------



## skilly

Hey guys..!

Would you mind taking a look at my temps? Is the CPU package usually that much higher than my other cores? I played a good 2 hour session of GTA V and was kinda surprised that AIDA reported the cpu package at 71c. My ambients are not much higher than a few months ago. I have the glacer cooler, I plan to get a water block soon but cant until I pay off this beast..







.. Should I bother worrying about those temps with this cooler? Or should I go lower on the clocks for now. Just wanted a few opinions. Thank you!









4.2ghz 1.2vcore - 3.6ghz cache 1.15v - 15-15-15-35 1t @3200


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elbeasto*
> 
> Everything is at stock/defualt F5 values in BIOS - Except speed step.
> But guess what, it still throttles down in windows with speedstep disabled and High performance profile.
> 
> And the multiplier just jumps from 12 to 36, nothing in between.


So, with speedstep disabled and turbo enabled in bios, cpuZ is reporting 12-36. What does AID64 report as the clocks at idle and with the stress test running? (close cpuZ - have on;y one thing reading the chip at a time).


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skilly*
> 
> Hey guys..!
> 
> Would you mind taking a look at my temps? Is the CPU package usually that much higher than my other cores? I played a good 2 hour session of GTA V and was kinda surprised that AIDA reported the cpu package at 71c. My ambients are not much higher than a few months ago. I have the glacer cooler, I plan to get a water block soon but cant until I pay off this beast..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .. Should I bother worrying about those temps with this cooler? Or should I go lower on the clocks for now. Just wanted a few opinions. Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.2ghz 1.2vcore - 3.6ghz cache 1.15v - 15-15-15-35 1t @3200


it could be a sensor glitch... not uncommon. Is the far right column the "average" over the timeframe shown?


----------



## skilly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> it could be a sensor glitch... not uncommon. Is the far right column the "average" over the timeframe shown?


Yes exactly.. Its, min-max-avg. I guess its not that far off from the highest core temp but Im surprised and then curious if thats normal. GTA V is known to work the cpu, though.


----------



## elbeasto

I flashed BIOS back to defaults and no luck, infact, AIDA maxes out at 3.5GHz.

CPU still throttling down with high performance too which is more of a concern really.

I think a new 1150 system might be the way to go...


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skilly*
> 
> Yes exactly.. Its, min-max-avg. I guess its not that far off from the highest core temp but Im surprised and then curious if thats normal. GTA V is known to work the cpu, though.


no worries, CPu Package on my rig is higher than Tcase and the cores.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elbeasto*
> 
> I flashed BIOS back to defaults and no luck, infact, AIDA maxes out at 3.5GHz.
> 
> CPU still throttling down with high performance too which is more of a concern really.
> 
> I think a new 1150 system might be the way to go...


eh, either the socket has bent pins or something.. or the block is too tight on the MB. But, 1150 is nice too.


----------



## unclewebb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elbeasto*
> 
> And the multiplier just jumps from 12 to 36, nothing in between.


Some popular monitoring tools ignore all of the intermediate multipliers. They like to pretend that they don't exist.

If you want to see what your CPU is really doing check out ThrottleStop.

ThrottleStop 8.00 beta 2
https://www.sendspace.com/file/b4oure
https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B0dpSo9k93jDTE1fcHNtbUMwdGc&authuser=0

Enable SpeedStep in the bios. Post some screenshots of the various windows in ThrottleStop so I can see how the bios has set your CPU up. Perhaps you can use this program to get your CPU running at its Intel rated speed or at least find out what the problem is.

When a CPU is throttling down when fully loaded, it is usually a sign that your Turbo Power Limits are set too low. Have a look for that setting in the bios.


----------



## skilly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> no worries, CPu Package on my rig is higher than Tcase and the cores.


Oh wow! haha. Ok, no worries then. I was just surprised that a game could get my temps that high.. I guess thats a good thing..







Need to get my butt in gear and swap out this AIO.

Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skilly*
> 
> Yes exactly.. Its, min-max-avg. I guess its not that far off from the highest core temp but Im surprised and then curious if thats normal. GTA V is known to work the cpu, though.


Hello

CPU Package temperature is read directly from a dedicated sensor without having to rely on TJMax. As far as which is more accurate, CPU package or core temperatures, only Intel knows.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unclewebb*
> 
> Some popular monitoring tools ignore all of the intermediate multipliers. They like to pretend that they don't exist.
> 
> If you want to see what your CPU is really doing check out ThrottleStop.
> 
> ThrottleStop 8.00 beta 2
> https://www.sendspace.com/file/b4oure
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B0dpSo9k93jDTE1fcHNtbUMwdGc&authuser=0
> 
> Enable SpeedStep in the bios. Post some screenshots of the various windows in ThrottleStop so I can see how the bios has set your CPU up. Perhaps you can use this program to get your CPU running at its Intel rated speed or at least find out what the problem is.
> 
> When a CPU is throttling down when fully loaded, it is usually a sign that your Turbo Power Limits are set too low. Have a look for that setting in the bios.


Why not use Intel XTU?

edit: he is also running at stock, so turbo power limits should be good one would think.


----------



## unclewebb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Why not use Intel XTU?


There are some CPU problems that Intel XTU cannot fix. If Intel XTU gets his CPU running at full speed then he should use it. There just seemed to be a lot of posts about this CPU not running at its rated speed without any solution yet. I assumed that he had already tried all of the easy fixes.

Praz - The Intel Package Temperature compares all of the individual temperature sensors on the entire CPU package and then reports the highest temperature. This includes the core temperature sensors.

When stress testing, if the Intel Package Temperature is significantly greater than the highest individual core temperature then that is usually a software problem. Try CPUID HWMonitor or another monitoring program.

The only accurate way to measure the TCase temperature is to cut a groove into the top of the IHS and then you have to mount a calibrated sensor into the center of the IHS. Software does not report TCase temperature.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unclewebb*
> 
> There are some CPU problems that Intel XTU cannot fix. If Intel XTU gets his CPU running at full speed then he should use it. There just seemed to be a lot of posts about this CPU not running at its rated speed without any solution yet. I assumed that he had already tried all of the easy fixes.
> 
> Praz - The Intel Package Temperature compares all of the individual temperature sensors on the entire CPU package and then reports the highest temperature. This includes the core temperature sensors.
> 
> When stress testing, if the Intel Package Temperature is significantly greater than the highest individual core temperature then that is usually a software problem. Try CPUID HWMonitor or another monitoring program.
> 
> The only accurate way to measure the TCase temperature is to cut a groove into the top of the IHS and then you have to mount a calibrated sensor into the center of the IHS. Software does not report TCase temperature.


Thanks for the info. I find that HWMonitor is basically similar to AID64, IMO at least, and HWinfo64 has way too many ghost sensors. Regarding package temp, core temps, Tcase etc, here's an AID64 and HWM sample each captured a single R15 run. I get a higher package temp in AID64, HWM package matches the max core. Both are off for VCCIN, actual low is 1.91V as read by a DMM off the motherboard. THat's the problem with these OS-based monitoring programs... none are really "right". And data comparisons between them are certainly not reliable. Best we can hope for is they are internally consistent.

elbeasto's problem is at stock settings, so turbo limits etc, should not be a cause.











Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





"CPU" temp in the AID64 shot should be Tcase I believe


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Thanks for the info. I find that HWMonitor is basically similar to AID64, IMO at least, and HWinfo64 has way too many ghost sensors. Regarding package temp, core temps, Tcase etc, here's an AID64 and HWM sample each captured a single R15 run. I get a higher package temp in AID64, HWM package matches the max core. Both are off for VCCIN, actual low is 1.91V as read by a DMM off the motherboard. THat's the problem with these OS-based monitoring programs... none are really "right". And data comparisons between them are certainly not reliable. Best we can hope for is they are internally consistent.
> 
> elbeasto's problem is at stock settings, so turbo limits etc, should not be a cause.


Hello

Some utilities erroneously report the package temperature as the hottest core value. AIDA reads the actual package temperature sensor.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Some utilities erroneously report the package temperature as the hottest core value. AIDA reads the actual package temperature sensor.


Thanks Praz - I initially mounted a koolance thermocouple on the block/IHS edge, but removed it within about a month.

edit - what sensor does the R5E OC panel read again?


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Thanks Praz - I initially mounted a koolance thermocouple on the block/IHS edge, but removed it within about a month.
> 
> edit - what sensor does the R5E OC panel read again?


Hello

The OC Panel reports CPU temperature using PECI so the value should be either the hottest core as was mentioned above or the CPU Package.


----------



## elbeasto

I've made some progress with the 3.7 turbo'ing at least.

After installing AI suite 3, I changed the 1 core setting to group tuning and it now turbos to 3.7GHz.
That said, I shouldn't even have to install that crappy software to make this turbo to it's _advertised speed_.

Speed stepping and power profiles remains an issue though, it just won't stay at full speed with high performance selected.
and I've noticed that whenever I do an extreme tuning/bclck & ratio with AI suite, the power profile in windows will automatically change to High Performance but the the CPU with still throttle down.

In the past however, I've only had to change it, reboot and change it back again for it to work properly.
Now though, it seems stuck.

This is a clean install mind you so I'm not sure how a setting like this could remain...??? Or how to now fix it.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elbeasto*
> 
> I've made some progress with the 3.7 turbo'ing at least.
> 
> After installing AI suite 3, I changed the 1 core setting to group tuning and it now turbos to 3.7GHz.
> That said, I shouldn't even have to install that crappy software to make this turbo to it's _advertised speed_.
> 
> Speed stepping and power profiles remains an issue though, it just won't stay at full speed with high performance selected.
> and I've noticed that whenever I do an extreme tuning/bclck & ratio with AI suite, the power profile in windows will automatically change to High Performance but the the CPU with still throttle down.
> 
> In the past however, I've only had to change it, reboot and change it back again for it to work properly.
> Now though, it seems stuck.
> 
> This is a clean install mind you so I'm not sure how a setting like this could remain...??? Or how to now fix it.


Broo why all of this for turbo speed ?

just read the haswell oc guide and oc your cpu 3.7ghz is slow this days


----------



## elbeasto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Broo why all of this for turbo speed ?
> 
> just read the haswell oc guide and oc your cpu 3.7ghz is slow this days


Haha yeah, so true.

Call me OCD, I just like to see things work as they should.









After changing to "Sync all cores" in BIOS, the CPU doesn't throttle down in High Performance profile, go figure...

Still, I wouldn't mind an 1150/4970K over this system, they would have to go to some lengths to make it as buggy and annoying as haswell-e & X99


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elbeasto*
> 
> Haha yeah, so true.
> 
> Call me OCD, I just like to see things work as they should.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After changing to "Sync all cores" in BIOS, the CPU doesn't throttle down in High Performance profile, go figure...
> 
> Still, I wouldn't mind an 1150/4970K over this system, they would have to go to some lengths to make it as buggy and annoying as haswell-e & X99


4790k over this ?? NO

im coming from 4790k thats **** run very hot @stock plus some of battleneck for my SLI card


----------



## elbeasto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> 4790k over this ?? NO
> 
> im coming from 4790k thats **** run very hot @stock plus some of battleneck for my SLI card


Yeah fair nuff.

I think you did the right thing getting a 5820K, it can OC to the same speeds as the 5930K and costs about half the price.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elbeasto*
> 
> Yeah fair nuff.
> 
> I think you did the right thing getting a 5820K, it can OC to the same speeds as the 5930K and costs about half the price.


Yes thats true its good overclocker my chip oc to 4200mhz 1.17v from day one with no problem at all


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elbeasto*
> 
> After changing to "Sync all cores" in BIOS, the CPU doesn't throttle down in High Performance profile, go figure...


Hello

This should have been enabled all along which is why @Jpmboy asked for BIOS screenshots.


----------



## elbeasto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Yes thats true its good overclocker my chip oc to 4200mhz 1.17v from day one with no problem at all


Nice









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> This should have been enabled all along which is why @Jpmboy asked for BIOS screenshots.


Yep, my bad.

Just seems weird that F5 settings inadvertently disables Turbo.
Turbo is enabled but won't work because cores aren't synced. :/


----------



## DJ_OXyGeNe_8

Asus x99 Deluxe
i75820k (batch - L448C531)

I didn't install AI Suite and didn't try to overclock. Just enabled Turbo Mode in bios and works 4500Mhz - works with - 1.276 (is it safe)

This is the third day and no crashing or bluescreen etc. It doesn't go over 75C with video rendering tests.



http://i.hizliresim.com/1yEkN5.jpg

Firestrike

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4913382

3Dmark11

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9854244

Is this normal - because didn't try to OC anything.


----------



## Desolutional

Figured out why I was crashing - command rate 1T doesn't work too well when you have all 8 DIMM slots saturated. I dun goofed up,









Switched back to 2T and all is well. 1T seemed to be unstable due to the latency during switching from one rank to the next.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elbeasto*
> 
> Haha yeah, so true.
> 
> Call me OCD, I just like to see things work as they should.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After changing to "Sync all cores" in BIOS, the CPU doesn't throttle down in High Performance profile, go figure...
> 
> Still, I wouldn't mind an 1150/4970K over this system, they would have to go to some lengths to make it as buggy and annoying as haswell-e & X99


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elbeasto*
> 
> Nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, my bad.
> 
> Just seems weird that *F5 settings inadvertently disables Turbo*.
> Turbo is enabled but won't work because cores aren't synced. :/


optimized defaults does not (should not) disable turbo. The issue was that cpuZ... and unsynched cores don't know how to play together. Had you looked at anything with a per-core clock listing, well , no issue.
Glad you got it worked out. Enjoy x99 (much better than 1150)


----------



## elbeasto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> optimized defaults does not (should not) disable turbo. The issue was that cpuZ... and unsynched cores don't know how to play together. Had you looked at anything with a per-core clock listing, well , no issue.
> Glad you got it worked out. Enjoy x99 (much better than 1150)


Ah ok thanks for that, I knew something was a miss but didn't know exactly what it was.
Trying to enjoy it, it has a bit of a learning curve for me.

I'm doing an OC testing with Ai suite 3 as you suggested earlier and it seems okay at 4.5Ghz but my cpu voltage seems to need a little more compared to others.
My hottest temp was 77 on one of the cores at full load with Intel Burn Test.

Question, once I get some decent settings with AI, is it okay to uninstall it and just run the same settings from the BIOS?
One seems to affect the other and it gets a bit confusing having to go back and forth between the two.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elbeasto*
> 
> Ah ok thanks for that, I knew something was a miss but didn't know exactly what it was.
> Trying to enjoy it, it has a bit of a learning curve for me.
> 
> I'm doing an OC testing with Ai suite 3 as you suggested earlier and it seems okay at 4.5Ghz but my cpu voltage seems to need a little more compared to others.
> My hottest temp was 77 on one of the cores at full load with Intel Burn Test.
> 
> Question, *once I get some decent settings with AI, is it okay to uninstall it and just run the same settings from the BIOS*?
> One seems to affect the other and it gets a bit confusing having to go back and forth between the two.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


yes - in fact, I would just go straight to bios.









lol - x99 as a new platform has been a learning curve for all of us. BTW - with an ASUS mobo, use *this thread* also.


----------



## pluke the 2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Here you go.
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/d4hplo7wxl0uoww/X99SOCChampion.F4y?dl=0


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DJ_OXyGeNe_8*
> 
> Asus x99 Deluxe
> i75820k (batch - L448C531)
> 
> I didn't install AI Suite and didn't try to overclock. Just enabled Turbo Mode in bios and works 4500Mhz - works with - 1.276 (is it safe)
> 
> This is the third day and no crashing or bluescreen etc. It doesn't go over 75C with video rendering tests.
> 
> 
> 
> http://i.hizliresim.com/1yEkN5.jpg
> 
> Firestrike
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4913382
> 
> 3Dmark11
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9854244
> 
> Is this normal - because didn't try to OC anything.


4.5ghz @ 1.276volts would be a good combination. If your temperatures stay under 75C with stress testing *I would be happy and completed with that.*

If your temperatures are at 75C with your 24/7 daily activities, *I wouldn't personally feel comfortable*.

It depends on your ambient temps and your cooler I guess.

I have a 5820k on one of those h110 all in closed lazy man (fake?) water cooling loops, i run at 4.5ghz with 1.2 volts and i get around 75C while stress testing....


----------



## pluke the 2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elbeasto*
> 
> Ah ok thanks for that, I knew something was a miss but didn't know exactly what it was.
> Trying to enjoy it, it has a bit of a learning curve for me.
> 
> I'm doing an OC testing with Ai suite 3 as you suggested earlier and it seems okay at 4.5Ghz but my cpu voltage seems to need a little more compared to others.
> My hottest temp was 77 on one of the cores at full load with Intel Burn Test.
> 
> Question, once I get some decent settings with AI, is it okay to uninstall it and just run the same settings from the BIOS?
> One seems to affect the other and it gets a bit confusing having to go back and forth between the two.


you may have had problems with your turbo. but i had about 3 motherboards, 3 cpus, 2 memory kits before i got my x99 platform to even enable "manual" overclocking.

how close i was to giving up the system for a 4790k platform.... i was half tempted to just trash the system and not recoup on money lost.

however, after my 3rd mobo, i found a solution to my problem. Happy now. but man has this x99 platform the worst experience....

good luck in your adventure and make sure you read and understand the basics!


----------



## DJ_OXyGeNe_8

I'll install AI Suite just for monitoring. I think it'll give right results (Fan speed, CPU clock, voltage etc)

Real temp shows 30-35C - under video rendering 70-75C (never saw 76) But I'll check with AI Suite.

Thanks.


----------



## DJ_OXyGeNe_8

Before removing 2600k system, I did create a video render project for comparsion;

*BluRay File - 03:24 Min*

*Rendered as* : Sony Vegas - 1080p - MP4 - 20.000-10.000 2pass - DeBlocking - AAC 512 - just used CPU

*Render Time :*

*i72600k - 4500Mhz* : 08:53min

*i75820k - 3300Mhz* : 07:43min

*i75820k - 4500Mhz* : 05:40min

For testing, I did close Turbo Mode, now works @3300Mhz. But confused; CPUZ still shows 1.276V - Is this default voltage or CPUZ shows wrong? V.1.72.0

_Temp. looks 3-4C lower - 29-33C._

And this is what I see in Bios (Turbo mode enabled)



http://i.hizliresim.com/ogVEEm.jpg



http://i.hizliresim.com/0qzyl8.jpg



http://i.hizliresim.com/l7ZE3X.jpg


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DJ_OXyGeNe_8*
> 
> Before removing 2600k system, I did create a video render project for comparsion;
> 
> *BluRay File - 03:24 Min*
> 
> *Rendered as* : Sony Vegas - 1080p - MP4 - 20.000-10.000 2pass - DeBlocking - AAC 512 - just used CPU
> 
> *Render Time :*
> 
> *i72600k - 4500Mhz* : 08:53min
> 
> *i75820k - 3300Mhz* : 07:43min
> 
> *i75820k - 4500Mhz* : 05:40min
> 
> For testing, I did close Turbo Mode, now works @3300Mhz. But confused; CPUZ still shows 1.276V - Is this default voltage or CPUZ shows wrong? V.1.72.0
> 
> And this is what I see in Bios (Turbo mode enabled)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://i.hizliresim.com/ogVEEm.jpg
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://i.hizliresim.com/0qzyl8.jpg
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://i.hizliresim.com/l7ZE3X.jpg


Hello

The CPU voltage is at 1.276V because it is set to auto and the CPU is at 4500MHz as shown in your UEFI screenshots. Auto will scale the voltage with CPU speed.


----------



## DJ_OXyGeNe_8

Now works @3300Mhz and iddle 1199Mhz - but voltage still 1.276V (never changes)

Temp: Real Temp shows 32C / Afterburner shows 30C


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DJ_OXyGeNe_8*
> 
> Now works @3300Mhz and iddle 1199Mhz - but voltage still 1.276V (never changes)
> 
> Temp: Real Temp shows 32C / Afterburner shows 30C


Hello

Without valid UEFI screenshots it remains a mystery.


----------



## SynchronicBoost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DJ_OXyGeNe_8*
> 
> Before removing 2600k system, I did create a video render project for comparsion;
> 
> *BluRay File - 03:24 Min*
> 
> *Rendered as* : Sony Vegas - 1080p - MP4 - 20.000-10.000 2pass - DeBlocking - AAC 512 - just used CPU
> 
> *Render Time :*
> 
> *i72600k - 4500Mhz* : 08:53min
> 
> *i75820k - 3300Mhz* : 07:43min
> 
> *i75820k - 4500Mhz* : 05:40min


Yeah bro, don't upgrade, wait for Skylake


----------



## tux1989

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elbeasto*
> 
> I've made some progress with the 3.7 turbo'ing at least.
> 
> After installing AI suite 3, I changed the 1 core setting to group tuning and it now turbos to 3.7GHz.
> That said, I shouldn't even have to install that crappy software to make this turbo to it's _advertised speed_.
> 
> Speed stepping and power profiles remains an issue though, it just won't stay at full speed with high performance selected.
> and I've noticed that whenever I do an extreme tuning/bclck & ratio with AI suite, the power profile in windows will automatically change to High Performance but the the CPU with still throttle down.
> 
> In the past however, I've only had to change it, reboot and change it back again for it to work properly.
> Now though, it seems stuck.
> 
> This is a clean install mind you so I'm not sure how a setting like this could remain...??? Or how to now fix it.


Just disable Asus Multicore in Bios


----------



## SynchronicBoost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tux1989*
> 
> Just disable Asus Multicore in Bios


WTH does that feature do anyhow? Some of their features are so vague.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SynchronicBoost*
> 
> WTH does that feature do anyhow? Some of their features are so vague.


When the CPU is loaded, the stupid feature ramps up ALL cores to max frequency, as opposed to the intelligent CPU logic Intel uses by default.

E.g. opening an image, only requires 1 core to go to 4.5GHz, what the ASUS "feature" will do, is make ALL the cores go up to 4.5GHz - wasting energy.
E.g. watching a 4K video, requires 4 cores to go to 4.5GHz, ASUS feature puts ALL cores to 4.5GHz; again, stupid.

Sure you'll have some OCers who say, but that introduces lag! Well, these are the same OCers that say to use static Vcore instead of adaptive or offset (after finding a stable voltage - sure, use static to find a stable voltage first). That's a bad idea for the health points of your proc. If the CPU requires maximum frequency, it'll usually be a steady heavy load like Prime95 or h.265 encoding. In that case, this "latency" doesn't matter at ALL. As for my examples, you'll get 0.005 seconds longer response time - sure, cause human beings can detect that 0.005s (don't make me talk about 60Hz vs 144Hz).


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> When the CPU is loaded, the stupid feature ramps up ALL cores to max frequency, as opposed to the intelligent CPU logic Intel uses by default.
> 
> E.g. opening an image, only requires 1 core to go to 4.5GHz, what the ASUS "feature" will do, is make ALL the cores go up to 4.5GHz - wasting energy.
> E.g. watching a 4K video, requires 4 cores to go to 4.5GHz, ASUS feature puts ALL cores to 4.5GHz; again, stupid.
> 
> Sure you'll have some OCers who say, but that introduces lag! Well, these are the same OCers that say to use static Vcore instead of adaptive or offset (after finding a stable voltage - sure, use static to find a stable voltage first). That's a bad idea for the health points of your proc. If the CPU requires maximum frequency, it'll usually be a steady heavy load like Prime95 or h.265 encoding. In that case, this "latency" doesn't matter at ALL. As for my examples, you'll get 0.005 seconds longer response time - sure, cause human beings can detect that 0.005s (don't make me talk about 60Hz vs 144Hz).


Hello

Most of the above is irrelevant in the context used. The Multicore Enahance setting is only functional at stock CPU speed settings.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Most of the above is irrelevant in the context used. The Multicore Enahance setting is only functional at stock CPU speed settings.


Mine works at 4.5GHz too; any reason why? Tested this across a wide variety of apps, and whenever one core is meant to be maxed out; all of them end up getting maxed. This is most evident when using SVP (Smooth Video Project) - when it should normally place only 2 cores at max normally (when I play a 1080p file), ASUS Multicore Enhancement ends up maxing out all my cores - not good, what's the point in maxing cores, when only 2 of them need to be maxed at any one point in time.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Mine works at 4.5GHz too; any reason why?


HEllo
Multicore Enhancement overrides Intel's default Turbo tables. When overclocking to 4500MHz the default Turbo values have already been exceeded so there is nothing for Multicore Enhancement to do.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> HEllo
> Multicore Enhancement overrides Intel's default Turbo tables. When overclocking to 4500MHz the default Turbo values have already been exceeded so there is nothing for Multicore Enhancement to do.


So essentially, Multicore Enhancement overrides the default tables, so there is no longer any per core hysteresis? E.g. stock tables put one core at 3.7 max, and >1 cores at 3.6 max; Multicore puts all cores at 3.7? Which is odd, because with it enabled, my CPU ramps up to max frequency a lot more often versus it disabled. Not sure if it's doing something else in the background, or that's just how it works. Either way, I've always kept it off on all my builds, no point messing with the default logic - it's there for a reason. It also sets my max clocks for all cores to my 1,2 core limit of 4.6GHz too, when enabled.


----------



## SynchronicBoost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> So essentially, Multicore Enhancement overrides the default tables, so there is no longer any per core hysteresis? E.g. stock tables put one core at 3.7 max, and >1 cores at 3.6 max; Multicore puts all cores at 3.7? Which is odd, because with it enabled, my CPU ramps up to max frequency a lot more often versus it disabled. Not sure if it's doing something else in the background, or that's just how it works. Either way, I've always kept it off on all my builds, no point messing with the default logic - it's there for a reason. It also sets my max clocks for all cores to my 1,2 core limit of 4.6GHz too, when enabled.


I wonder if that is why I never see my single core limit on light loads. I'm always seeing all cores at the lower 4 core limit. Something to really look at closely for me. If I want eco throttling, I also just use the OS Power Management settings. I wonder if multi-core conflicts with that.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SynchronicBoost*
> 
> I wonder if that is why I never see my single core limit on light loads. I'm always seeing all cores at the lower 4 core limit. Something to really look at closely for me. If I want eco throttling, I also just use the OS Power Management settings. I wonder if multi-core conflicts with that.


.. if you really want "eco throttling" use adaptive voltage. System will idle at like 0.8V and apply turbo voltage only when needed. Aside from full sleep mode, this measures as the lowest idle wattage consumption I've tried... but it's really only a few watts vs fixed vcore with speedstep enabled.


----------



## elbeasto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pluke the 2*
> 
> you may have had problems with your turbo. but i had about 3 motherboards, 3 cpus, 2 memory kits before i got my x99 platform to even enable "manual" overclocking.
> 
> how close i was to giving up the system for a 4790k platform.... i was half tempted to just trash the system and not recoup on money lost.
> 
> however, after my 3rd mobo, i found a solution to my problem. Happy now. but man has this x99 platform the worst experience....
> 
> good luck in your adventure and make sure you read and understand the basics!


I've felt like that a few times with this system.
While being the fastest, it's also the most confusing in that a lot of settings don't make sense, or at least are not what I'm used to.

That said, everyone here is really helpful so hope remains.


----------



## xarot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elbeasto*
> 
> I've felt like that a few times with this system.
> While being the fastest, it's also the most confusing in that a lot of settings don't make sense, or at least are not what I'm used to.
> 
> That said, everyone here is really helpful so hope remains.


The platform has been a breeze for me. I've owned some complex systems in the past, if you've ever owned Asus 680i/780i/790i chipset boards then you'll know...


----------



## elbeasto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xarot*
> 
> The platform has been a breeze for me. I've owned some complex systems in the past, if you've ever owned Asus 680i/780i/790i chipset boards then you'll know...


Thanks for making me feel better









but yeah I've had 750i and older Athlon x64 systems, 775, 1155 but X99 remains the most troublesome for me.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tux1989*
> 
> Just disable Asus Multicore in Bios


I have sync cores on and asus multi core enhancement on auto now (default settings) and it's now turbo'ing and high performance profile works.

This is on another fresh windows install.

So yeah, I'm not sure why it wasn't working before with these same settings...
Which is what I mean when I say this platform is frustrating.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elbeasto*
> 
> Thanks for making me feel better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but yeah I've had 750i and older Athlon x64 systems, 775, 1155 but X99 remains the most troublesome for me.
> I have sync cores on and asus multi core enhancement on auto now (default settings) and it's now turbo'ing and high performance profile works.
> 
> This is on another fresh windows install.
> 
> So yeah, I'm not sure why it wasn't working before with these same settings...
> Which is what I mean when I say this platform is frustrating.


sounds like the original problem was an OS issue (as Praz thought)?


----------



## TheCautiousOne

(Banging Head on Table)

I have been running 4.25Ghz Using 1.2core V and XMP Enabled on the Cor Dom pLats at 2666mhz for Almost a week now. I shut down the PC last night and Cold booted this morning to Freeze at windows Load again....







I just don't know what else this X99 wants from me... Ill give it a liver if I know I could just Push the Button at 4.25Ghz and everytime It will go where it is supposed to ..... WIndows

Code read is always AE and I disableld Fast boot this morning and am typing at Stock Clocks. My Cooling is Sufficent for probably 1.45Core V if I needed to use that much.

The Cautious One


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> (Banging Head on Table)
> 
> I have been running 4.25Ghz Using 1.2core V and XMP Enabled on the Cor Dom pLats at 2666mhz for Almost a week now. I shut down the PC last night and Cold booted this morning to Freeze at windows Load again....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just don't know what else this X99 wants from me... Ill give it a liver if I know I could just Push the Button at 4.25Ghz and everytime It will go where it is supposed to ..... WIndows
> 
> Code read is always AE and I disableld Fast boot this morning and am typing at Stock Clocks. My Cooling is Sufficent for probably 1.45Core V if I needed to use that much.
> 
> The Cautious One


HEllo

Q-Code AE can be caused by USB devices that are not compatible with Intel's latest USB specs. Disconnect all USB devices except mouse and keyboard. If no more issues reconnect the USB devices one at a time to identify the problematic device. If the issue remains swap out the mouse and keyboard if not listed on the device QVL for ones that are listed and test again.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> HEllo
> 
> Q-Code AE can be caused by USB devices that are not compatible with Intel's latest USB specs. Disconnect all USB devices except mouse and keyboard. If no more issues reconnect the USB devices one at a time to identify the problematic device. If the issue remains swap out the mouse and keyboard if not listed on the device QVL for ones that are listed and test again.


Very nice, I had my PS4 controller plugged in at the time (This Morning) and possibly thought that was the deal, although I've had it plugged in most of the start ups this week and with no problems? This seem a little erroneous that it would boot flawless and then not boot flawless...

The Cautious One


----------



## elbeasto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> sounds like the original problem was an OS issue (as Praz thought)?


Yeah maybe, I really don't know.

Just wondering, how do I know how much offset should be when using adaptive mode?

Like in your screens it has 1.195 + 0.005

The OC needs 1.195 and 0.005 for turbo? If so how did you know that 0.005 was the right number?
Adaptive still confuses me


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elbeasto*
> 
> Yeah maybe, I really don't know.
> 
> Just wondering, how do I know how much offset should be when using adaptive mode?
> 
> Like in your screens it has 1.195 + 0.005
> 
> The OC needs 1.195 and 0.005 for turbo? If so how did you know that 0.005 was the right number?
> Adaptive still confuses me


Hello

Adaptive does not normally need an offset voltage. A minimum value is sometimes set to lock in a value instead of relying on the auto setting. For adaptive the full load voltage is entered in the additional Turbo voltage field.


----------



## elbeasto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Adaptive does not normally need an offset voltage. A minimum value is sometimes set to lock in a value instead of relying on the auto setting. For adaptive the full load voltage is entered in the additional Turbo voltage field.


Hi,

Thanks Praz, I actually Googled around and saw a post you made on the ROG forums explaining it as well.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elbeasto*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Thanks Praz, I actually Googled around and saw a post you made on the ROG forums explaining it as well.


you can have a look at these bios settings, 4.5/4,3/3200 as a rough guide for adaptive voltage settings. (best to ignore the ram and cache settings for now)

150528120236.zip 3919k .zip file

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elbeasto*
> 
> Yeah maybe, I really don't know.
> 
> Just wondering, how do I know how much offset should be when using adaptive mode?
> 
> Like in your screens it has 1.195 + 0.005
> 
> The OC needs 1.195 and 0.005 for turbo? If so how did you know that 0.005 was the right number?
> Adaptive still confuses me


it's the other way round...








0.005 offset, 1.195 turbo


----------



## lmarklar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> Very nice, I had my PS4 controller plugged in at the time (This Morning) and possibly thought that was the deal, although I've had it plugged in most of the start ups this week and with no problems? This seem a little erroneous that it would boot flawless and then not boot flawless...
> 
> The Cautious One


I have this exact issue with my rudder pedals. If I plug them in, 50/50 shot on if the system will freeze on windows loading or not. I've reflashed the pedals the latest firmware, tried it in USB 3.0 and 2.0 (the 3.0 freezes almost every boot, the 2.0 freezes whenever it wants, I've gone weeks with flawless booting, then couldn't boot period until I removed them). I've given up on them. If I want to use them I plug them in, then unplug when I'm done. I'm very very tempted to make a USB breakout box to mount below my monitor with toggle switches. Flip the switch for whatever device is causing problems... no more problems!

You should have seen me fighting my OC before I realized I had plugged all my USB peripherals in... I won't say that I did a complete OS wipe and reinstall trying to figure out what was going on.... but I may have









What is your cooling that you would be able to go up to 1.45vcore? That's quite a bit!


----------



## Desolutional

As for your adaptive voltage; remember you can also use a negative offset too! I use -0.040V, with C-State C6(non retention), and it is rock solid stable. Undervolt that chip at stock clocks (pre-turbo),









*I had to drop my CPU multi to 43, and my Cache to 40, but if that means I can use C6 with no ill effect, so be it. I'll gladly sacrifice those 0.2GHz.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lmarklar*
> 
> I have this exact issue with my rudder pedals. If I plug them in, 50/50 shot on if the system will freeze on windows loading or not. I've reflashed the pedals the latest firmware, tried it in USB 3.0 and 2.0 (the 3.0 freezes almost every boot, the 2.0 freezes whenever it wants, I've gone weeks with flawless booting, then couldn't boot period until I removed them). I've given up on them. If I want to use them I plug them in, then unplug when I'm done. I'm very very tempted to make a USB breakout box to mount below my monitor with toggle switches. Flip the switch for whatever device is causing problems... no more problems!
> 
> You should have seen me fighting my OC before I realized I had plugged all my USB peripherals in... I won't say that I did a complete OS wipe and reinstall trying to figure out what was going on.... but I may have
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is your cooling that you would be able to go up to 1.45vcore? That's quite a bit!


I will try this method. Boot my 4.25Ghz OC again and unplug my controller when I am done. This is the Rig that can Cool the 5930K that I have Produced.




This was after I drained the Orange (Was Turning Dark Brown) Waiting on Pastel blue now (Intels Colour)



The Cautious One


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elbeasto*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Thanks Praz, I actually Googled around and saw a post you made on the ROG forums explaining it as well.


Hello

You're welcome.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> As for your adaptive voltage; remember you can also use a negative offset too! I use -0.040V, with C-State C6(non retention), and it is rock solid stable. Undervolt that chip at stock clocks (pre-turbo),
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I had to drop my CPU multi to 43, and my Cache to 40, but if that means I can use C6 with no ill effect, so be it. I'll gladly sacrifice those 0.2GHz.


Nice! So what's the idle voltage? Must be below 0.7V?


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Nice! So what's the idle voltage? Must be below 0.7V?


Do you have to Enable C states for Voltage to fluxuate or Can you do it in the Windows Power options that yall were talking of before?

TCO
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> You're welcome.


I think it was the PS4 controller. Just need to unplug when booting


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Nice! So what's the idle voltage? Must be below 0.7V?


0.000V. Zero Volts.









C6 (non retention) shuts off most of the CPU, but keeps the cache alive. So about 85% reduction in power consumption in the CPU when idle. I'll test averages in a while, been testing stability so far. But the Vcore actually drops to 0.000V when at idle.

Idling at Desktop with Firefox open in the background: 0.125V avg. Vcore; VCCSA drops to 0.792V minimum (from 1.050V) and CPU cache drops to 0.653V (from 1.000V) minimum.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> 0.000V. Zero Volts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C6 (non retention) shuts off most of the CPU, but keeps the cache alive. So about 85% reduction in power consumption in the CPU when idle. I'll test averages in a while, been testing stability so far. But the Vcore actually drops to 0.000V when at idle.
> 
> Idling at Desktop with Firefox open in the background: *0.125V avg. Vcore;* VCCSA drops to 0.792V minimum (from 1.050V) and CPU cache drops to 0.653V (from 1.000V) minimum.


lol - you gotta show a cpuZ or DMM readout of that number. How well does it spin up when you put a demand on the processor? Cool - I've never played with seep sleep states.. on purpose.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> lol - you gotta show a cpuZ or DMM readout of that number. How well does it spin up when you put a demand on the processor? Cool - I've never played with seep sleep states.. on purpose.


Hello

A DMM is not going to show this. VCORE and internal power gating voltages are not one and the same.


----------



## elbeasto

I've actually had to create a custom power profile for this system - High Performance but with min. CPU dropped to the same 5% that it is in the default Balanced profile.

If I just leave the default Balanced profile enabled, the chip never turbos when gaming, especially when it comes to loading times.

In Company of Heroes 2 for eg, it takes longer to load than an old i5 chip (areound 40seconds), rarely hitting even 3.5GHz.
With High Performance profile it loads in like 20 seconds obviously at 3.7GHz continuously.

Overclocking has little affect in this respect as the higher clocks are never reached when using the Balanced profile.

Is it the game coding that isn't taking advantage of the chip, or is it the chip that doesn't realise when to go faster?

When running benches is works in balanced, even using everyday programs like Chrome and Live mail it will turbo - just not with games!

So yeah as compromise I made the custom power profile.

_This is the main reason why I think a quad core 1150 would have been better for me.
X99 actually feels like a downgrade when it comes to gaming.
_


----------



## DJ_OXyGeNe_8

Guys I think HWMonitor Pro shows right temp & voltage (idle)



This one is : Turbo mode enabled - 4500Mhz - CPU Strap 125Mhz - XMP - BCLK Freq 125 - RAM 2666Mhz - Looks voltage is fixed 1.28 always,

I'm trying to manual OC - Adaptive mode - what must be settings?


----------



## elbeasto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DJ_OXyGeNe_8*
> 
> Guys I think HWMonitor Pro shows right temp & voltage (idle)
> 
> 
> 
> This one is : Turbo mode enabled - 4500Mhz - CPU Strap 125Mhz - XMP - BCLK Freq 125 - RAM 2666Mhz - Looks voltage is fixed 1.28 always,
> 
> I'm trying to manual OC - Adaptive mode - what must be settings?


You have to use offset cpu voltage when you use bclk 125.

You can only use adaptive with BCLK 100.

I just learned this myself


----------



## xarot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> (Banging Head on Table)
> 
> I have been running 4.25Ghz Using 1.2core V and XMP Enabled on the Cor Dom pLats at 2666mhz for Almost a week now. I shut down the PC last night and Cold booted this morning to Freeze at windows Load again....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just don't know what else this X99 wants from me... Ill give it a liver if I know I could just Push the Button at 4.25Ghz and everytime It will go where it is supposed to ..... WIndows
> 
> Code read is always AE and I disableld Fast boot this morning and am typing at Stock Clocks. My Cooling is Sufficent for probably 1.45Core V if I needed to use that much.
> 
> The Cautious One


Have you tried adding more Vcore and VCCSA voltage? In case of complete freezes I have seen it's mostly due to unstable cache frequency and/or voltage.

I'd try going back to stock cache if not already and bumping Vcore and tuning VCCSA (this one needs a sweet spot, too much will cause instability too). 1.2 Vcore is actually not much if you lost the silicon lottery...my first 5960X wouldn't have even booted at 1.2 V and 4 GHz...

edit. maybe raise input voltage a bit too just to see if it changes anything.


----------



## Silent Scone

Complete lock up is normally contributed by memory / cache instability. Additional VCCIN can also remedy this. What was the code it froze on? Depending on what USB devices you have be sure it's actually frozen - as it can hang momentarily on 61 before continuing.


----------



## Silent Scone

Edit: On phone


----------



## Desolutional

Here are my averages for 4 minutes; File History is working in the background (just got a new Archive Drive) and Firefox is on YouTube. I am not running at stock, I am running at 4.3GHz, but the PC doesn't need to turboboost with my current tasks.



CPU-Z shows VID (the voltage the cores feel they need).

I use BCLK 100, so while that means I can't OC my RAM beyond 2666MHz, at least I can use adaptive voltage (which is much more important).

As for system lock ups, either: your cache frequency and voltages are incorrect, VCCSA is too low, DRAM voltage is too low, command rate is too low (1T might be unstable) or you don't have enough V Core. Start by eliminating things, one step at a time.

This means: running everything at stock settings - THEN OC the CPU Frequency. 2 hours of Realbench. If passed, THEN OC the Cache Frequency. This time, run Realbench and HCI memtest for 2 hours. If passed, THEN do a full system stability test (leave Realbench on overnight). If passed, then you can starting OCing RAM, because you have eliminate other causes of error.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> A DMM is not going to show this. VCORE and internal power gating voltages are not one and the same.


thanks - learn something every day.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Here are my averages for 4 minutes; File History is working in the background (just got a new Archive Drive) and Firefox is on YouTube. I am not running at stock, I am running at 4.3GHz, but the PC doesn't need to turboboost with my current tasks.
> 
> 
> 
> *CPU-Z shows VID* (the voltage the cores feel they need).
> 
> I use BCLK 100, so while that means I can't OC my RAM beyond 2666MHz, at least I can use adaptive voltage (which is much more important).
> 
> As for system lock ups, either: your cache frequency and voltages are incorrect, VCCSA is too low, DRAM voltage is too low, command rate is too low (1T might be unstable) or you don't have enough V Core. Start by eliminating things, one step at a time.
> 
> This means: running everything at stock settings - THEN OC the CPU Frequency. 2 hours of Realbench. If passed, THEN OC the Cache Frequency. This time, run Realbench and HCI memtest for 2 hours. If passed, THEN do a full system stability test (leave Realbench on overnight). If passed, then you can starting OCing RAM, because you have eliminate other causes of error.


: lol - yeah I (did) know that.









post a bios screen shot so we (I) can see your cpu sleep settings.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elbeasto*
> 
> I've actually had to create a custom power profile for this system - High Performance but with min. CPU dropped to the same 5% that it is in the default Balanced profile.
> 
> If I just leave the default Balanced profile enabled, the chip never turbos when gaming, especially when it comes to loading times.
> 
> In Company of Heroes 2 for eg, it takes longer to load than an old i5 chip (areound 40seconds), rarely hitting even 3.5GHz.
> With High Performance profile it loads in like 20 seconds obviously at 3.7GHz continuously.
> 
> *Overclocking has little affect in this respect as the higher clocks are never reached when using the Balanced profile.*
> 
> Is it the game coding that isn't taking advantage of the chip, or is it the chip that doesn't realise when to go faster?
> 
> When running benches is works in balanced, even using everyday programs like Chrome and Live mail it will turbo - just not with games!
> 
> So yeah as compromise I made the custom power profile.
> 
> _This is the main reason why I think a quad core 1150 would have been better for me.
> X99 actually feels like a downgrade when it comes to gaming.
> _


something in your settings is not right. with max proc state = 100% it will turbo - and does as you note for chrome and live. try another game. it's probably CoH2.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xarot*
> 
> Have you tried adding more Vcore and VCCSA voltage? In case of complete freezes I have seen it's mostly due to unstable cache frequency and/or voltage.
> 
> I'd try going back to stock cache if not already and bumping Vcore and tuning VCCSA (this one needs a sweet spot, too much will cause instability too). 1.2 Vcore is actually not much if you lost the silicon lottery...my first 5960X wouldn't have even booted at 1.2 V and 4 GHz...
> 
> edit. maybe raise input voltage a bit too just to see if it changes anything.


Ok I've booted to 4.5Ghz with 1.3Core V Already. 5930k is capable ( I feel of being Stable at this clock, but due to human error I haven't gotten that far yet) If I stress test at 4.4Ghz and above My 980's in Sli Driver Fails during Realbench, So when I get a little higher than 4.3Ghz I will have to disable the bottom card from the PCI lane switchs on the RVE. The Lock up as Praz said was due to having a USB device plugged in that was interfering with the Boot up.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Complete lock up is normally contributed by memory / cache instability. Additional VCCIN can also remedy this. What was the code it froze on? Depending on what USB devices you have be sure it's actually frozen - as it can hang momentarily on 61 before continuing.


Code was AE (Always has been since I started with the X99)







This X99 is a sensitive girl.

The Cautious One

I played last night for quite a while at 4.25Ghz / 1.2 CoreV (XMP Enabled 2666mhz Ram) I've stress tested at 4.2Ghz / 1.2 Core V : Cache Ratio and Voltage/ Auto
I put the C States On (Just the First C state shows up, Cannot enable up to C6)

IN CPUZ the Multi goes from 15 or 42.5 (No Inbetween) Which is odd.


----------



## Silent Scone

default cache freq see if it persists (unless you're saying it's doing it with cache in auto).

At first I was fairly surprised at just how much RING these CPUs need so don't be surprised if you end up feeding the cache a fair amount more than you are vcore.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> default cache freq see if it persists (unless you're saying it's doing it with cache in auto).
> 
> At first I was fairly surprised at just how much RING these CPUs need so don't be surprised if you end up feeding the cache a fair amount more than you are vcore.


I've yet to ever change the Cache to anything but Auto.

TCO


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> default cache freq see if it persists (unless you're saying it's doing it with cache in auto).
> 
> At first *I was fairly surprised at just how much RING these CPUs need* so don't be surprised if you end up feeding the cache a fair amount more than you are vcore.


^^ This. Still surprising.


----------



## Desolutional

The jump from 3.3GHz cache to 3.6GHz is alright, +0.100V offset at most. To get 4.0GHz cache you're gonna' need +0.300V.

Remember that the cache drives what goes in and out of the CPU. The higher the frequency, the more stuff that has to be moved, so it works the IMC even harder.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> The jump from 3.3GHz cache to 3.6GHz is alright, +0.100V offset at most. To get 4.0GHz cache you're gonna' need +0.300V.
> 
> Remember that the cache drives what goes in and out of the CPU. The higher the frequency, the more stuff that has to be moved, so it works the IMC even harder.


I understand thats if my cach stable 4ghz 1.15v / 4.2ghz core 1.15v then oc the core more let we say to 4.4ghz i need more voltage for cach @4ghz ?


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> I understand thats if my cach stable 4ghz 1.15v / 4.2ghz core 1.15v then oc the core more let we say to 4.4ghz i need more voltage for cach @4ghz ?


Yes. Above 4.3GHz it is very difficult to keep cache overclocked without increasing the voltage a lot. I use +0.300V for my cache, whilst I'm testing my RAM timings.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Yes. Above 4.3GHz it is very difficult to keep cache overclocked without increasing the voltage a lot. I use +0.300V for my cache, whilst I'm testing my RAM timings.


Thanks for rep

My 5820k stock cach voltage 0.960 @3ghz its Oc since months to 4ghz 1.15v the core clocked to 4.2ghz 1.17v stable

my aim now for 4.4ghz around 1.24v but all test i did not increase uncore voltage i understand in the paste if the uncore stable @clock/voltage

there is no need to change this if the core clock change now i need to increase the cach voltage for same clock if the core go high

Thats good point to know !


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Thanks for rep
> 
> My 5820k stock cach voltage 0.960 @3ghz its Oc since months to 4ghz 1.15v the core clocked to 4.2ghz 1.17v stable
> 
> my aim now for 4.4ghz around 1.24v but all test i did not increase uncore voltage i understand in the paste if the uncore stable @clock/voltage
> 
> there is no need to change this if the core clock change now i need to increase the cach voltage for same clock if the core go high
> 
> Thats good point to know !


Also, make sure your RAM is stable too. I usually test my RAM by setting my cache to 3GHz and +0.300V, then I run memtest86 (passmark version) test 5 and 8 overnight. I then boot into Windows (if no errors) and test using HCI memtest, up to 200%.


----------



## elbeasto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> something in your settings is not right. with max proc state = 100% it will turbo - and does as you note for chrome and live. try another game. it's probably CoH2.


Very weird, I tried another game FC3 and same thing but in both games the clocks are low when loading, in game it's fine.
I thought it might have been something to do with the SSD but files copy from here to there in Windows very quickly.

So yeah I can't understand this, like CoH2 loading times are really mediocre...


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Also, make sure your RAM is stable too. I usually test my RAM by setting my cache to 3GHz and +0.300V, then I run memtest86 (passmark version) test 5 and 8 overnight. I then boot into Windows (if no errors) and test using HCI memtest, up to 200%.


My ram is 16GB 2400Mhz (4*4GB) i dont think this need stablity test becouse low freq 2400mhz should have no problem


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> The jump from 3.3GHz cache to 3.6GHz is alright, +0.100V offset at most. To get 4.0GHz cache you're gonna' need +0.300V.
> 
> Remember that the cache drives what goes in and out of the CPU. The higher the frequency, the more stuff that has to be moved, so it works the IMC even harder.


Umnn...
If you are just talking about Cache Voltage than assuming your stock VCache is 1.00V (which is a best case scenario), +0.3V would put you at 1.3V VCache which is way more than you would need for 4.0Ghz Cache.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Umnn...
> If you are just talking about Cache Voltage than assuming your stock VCache is 1.00V (which is a best case scenario), +0.3V would put you at 1.3V VCache which is way more than you would need for 4.0Ghz Cache.


We're talking cache in combination with high CPU core clocks. After 4.3GHz or so, either: cache frequency needs to drop massively or cache voltage needs to increase massively. Stock cache voltage on i7-5820K chips is ~0.950V. The safe limit is 1.250V. The idea is to pump enough safe voltage into the cache, so you can still be stable with a high core frequency. Finding the core-cache sweet spot as it were.

Are you getting mixed up with offset voltages and mathematical offset? I'm talking about offset voltage mode in the BIOS, as opposed to telling the other guy to add 0.300V onto his current Vcache.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> We're talking cache in combination with high CPU core clocks. After 4.3GHz or so, either: cache frequency needs to drop massively or cache voltage needs to increase massively. Stock cache voltage on i7-5820K chips is ~0.950V. The safe limit is 1.250V. The idea is to pump enough safe voltage into the cache, so you can still be stable with a high core frequency. Finding the core-cache sweet spot as it were.
> 
> *Are you getting mixed up with offset voltages and mathematical offset? I'm talking about offset voltage mode in the BIOS, as opposed to telling the other guy to add 0.300V onto his current Vcache.*


Offset Voltages and Mathematical offset is the same thing. The end result is the same.

Also stock Cache Voltage would differ from chip to chip. Personally I think 0.95V is too damn low.
I think my 5820K could run 4.3G Core & 4.0G Cache with 1.2V Cache or maybe even lower.

Edit :- Just to clarify I know static mode would run all frequencies at the set voltage such as for example 1.3V for 4.3G & 1.3V for 1.2G too.
While offset would add just the offset all along the frequency curve, 1.3V for 4.3G & say hypothetical 0.9V for 1.2G. It adds the offset to the regular voltage the processor would normally use at that frequency.

But I assumed we were talking about max frequency, so it didn't matter.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elbeasto*
> 
> Very weird, I tried another game FC3 and same thing but in both games the clocks are low when loading, in game it's fine.
> I thought it might have been something to do with the SSD but files copy from here to there in Windows very quickly.
> 
> So yeah I can't understand this, like CoH2 loading times are really mediocre...


Seems like it's an IO thing then?
have you looked at something like one of the SSD benchmarks or optimization tools?


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Offset Voltages and Mathematical offset is the same thing. The end result is the same.
> 
> Also stock Cache Voltage would differ from chip to chip. Personally I think 0.95V is too damn low.
> I think my 5820K could run 4.3G Core & 4.0G Cache with 1.2V Cache or maybe even lower.


Another point being, is that I meant using 1.250V (+0.300V) whilst testing RAM (you might be able to run at 1.2V with 4.3GHz core). As to your 0.950V being too low, what is your default stock cache voltage? I can't possibly be the only one with a chip that defaults to 0.950V for the cache.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Another point being, is that I meant using 1.250V (+0.300V) whilst testing RAM (you might be able to run at 1.2V with 4.3GHz core). As to your 0.950V being too low, what is your default stock cache voltage? I can't possibly be the only one with a chip that defaults to 0.950V for the cache.


My 5820k have 0.960v stock cache voltage


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Another point being, is that I meant using 1.250V (+0.300V) whilst testing RAM (you might be able to run at 1.2V with 4.3GHz core). As to your 0.950V being too low, what is your default stock cache voltage? I can't possibly be the only one with a chip that defaults to 0.950V for the cache.


I don't exactly remember what my stock Vcache was, but it was somewhere around 1.034V or something.








Definitely wasn't under 1.0V, I would just fire it up & check. But I put my X99 stuff away because I am revisiting my Z97 setup for the last few days before selling it off.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> My 5820k have 0.960v stock cache voltage


Hmmn..

So I guess either my chip is bad or my memory is dull.


----------



## h3xd

The default voltage on my 5960x was less than 1.0v but I do not remember the exact value; maybe around 0.960v.

I have been able to achieve 4600 core at 1.26v and 4200 cache at 1.16v using 100mhz BCLK. To run my ram at 2666 I use the 100:133 multiplier and default 1.20v. For the same speeds I found that my chip required less voltage at 100 BCLK compared to 125 BCLK, but this may not be the case for everyone.

I stressed using AIDA64 for CPU/Cache/Memory and also XTU stability+benchmark for 2hr each. Is the AIDA64 cache test sufficient for validating a 24/7 overclock?


----------



## elbeasto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Seems like it's an IO thing then?
> have you looked at something like one of the SSD benchmarks or optimization tools?


I've used AS SSD and results seem fine.

I have a Samsung 850 EVO 1TB and so tried their magician software, which as it happens has options to use and even create different power profiles for Windows.
This is how I found out that power profiles were making games load twice as fast and that the CPU doesn't speed up during loading unless I'm using High Performance.

Which leads me to ask, why would SSD software have a power profile util included?









I have tried up and down to figure this out and can't find an answer anywhere.

My last option will to be try a different SSD, other than that I can only assume this system is terrible at loading games... :/


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h3xd*
> 
> The default voltage on my 5960x was less than 1.0v but I do not remember the exact value; maybe around 0.960v.
> 
> I have been able to achieve 4600 core at 1.26v and 4200 cache at 1.16v using 100mhz BCLK. To run my ram at 2666 I use the 100:133 multiplier and default 1.20v. For the same speeds I found that my chip required less voltage at 100 BCLK compared to 125 BCLK, but this may not be the case for everyone.
> 
> I stressed using AIDA64 for CPU/Cache/Memory and also XTU stability+benchmark for 2hr each. Is the AIDA64 cache test sufficient for validating a 24/7 overclock?


Nice 5960X! Fill out the google form in the OP and I can update the table.









(Pillars of Creation?)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elbeasto*
> 
> I've used AS SSD and results seem fine.
> 
> I have a Samsung 850 EVO 1TB and so tried their magician software, which as it happens has options to use and even create different power profiles for Windows.
> This is how I found out that power profiles were making games load twice as fast and that the CPU doesn't speed up during loading unless I'm using High Performance.
> Which leads me to ask, why would SSD software have a power profile util included?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have tried up and down to figure this out and can't find an answer anywhere.
> My last option will to be try a different SSD, other than that I can only assume this system is terrible at loading games... :/


Slow at loading games but all other component benchmarks look good?
Very odd.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> So I guess either my chip is bad or my memory is dull.


Maybe your mobo auto OCed and set your voltage? I can't see why your default would be 1.000V, I'm fairly sure Intel uses the same stock voltage range (~0.950±0.025V) for all their chips.


----------



## rakesh27

Guys...

Need some help... sorry about change of subject, ive oc my rig this is what ive done...

5960x @4.6Ghz v1.35
Ram 32gb 8x4gb Quad Channel 16-16-16-36-2T rated 3200Mhz @ 2666Mhz v1.36
CPU Cache @ 4000Mhz v1.2

Temps are fine at load and idle, im very new to this Intel UEFI bios so many options where to start... i need help with CPU Cache, is this correct CPU Cache can be OC to or just below your CPU speed, however im unsure about voltage should it be below v1.35 for cache... is this safe...

Also ive left my LLC on auto, after checking google, most people set it to extreme, on our board we have levels, so would this be level 9.... how does LLC work, im guessing that the system OC by 10% or more on voltage on your OC...

I would be grateful if you could help us out....

Also for ram what are safe voltages for that, my sticks are rated at v1.35 am i assuming stay between v1.35 and v1.4....

Thanks everyone.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rakesh27*
> 
> Guys...
> 
> Need some help... sorry about change of subject, ive oc my rig this is what ive done...
> 
> 5960x @4.6Ghz v1.35
> Ram 32gb 8x4gb Quad Channel 16-16-16-36-2T rated 3200Mhz @ 2666Mhz v1.36
> CPU Cache @ 4000Mhz v1.2
> 
> Temps are fine at load and idle, im very new to this Intel UEFI bios so many options where to start... i need help with CPU Cache, is this correct CPU Cache can be OC to or just below your CPU speed, however im unsure about voltage should it be below v1.35 for cache... is this safe...
> 
> Also ive left my LLC on auto, after checking google, most people set it to extreme, on our board we have levels, so would this be level 9.... how does LLC work, im guessing that the system OC by 10% or more on voltage on your OC...
> 
> I would be grateful if you could help us out....
> 
> Also for ram what are safe voltages for that, my sticks are rated at v1.35 am i assuming stay between v1.35 and v1.4....
> 
> Thanks everyone.


If the x99E-WS Bios "Auto" is like the R5E, then Auto is extreme (9). no vdroop of VCCin

here's some general posts on LLC:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1510001/asus-rampage-v-extreme-owners-thread/2000_20#post_23088546
http://www.overclock.net/t/1510001/asus-rampage-v-extreme-owners-thread/2020_20#post_23088741
http://www.overclock.net/t/1510001/asus-rampage-v-extreme-owners-thread/2020_20#post_23089414

My









Many folks leave it on auto or 9 "knowing" that input voltage will increase above the bios setting and that load transition "transients" will be over/under the applied value by ~ 65mV.


----------



## rakesh27

Ok thanks for this,

Well im learning this stuff day by day, i can say one thing this is way better then any amd rig...

Also what about Ram am i save to have voltages between 1.35 and 1.4, my sticks are rated at 1.35...


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rakesh27*
> 
> Ok thanks for this,
> 
> Well im learning this stuff day by day, i can say one thing this is way better then any amd rig...
> 
> Also what about Ram am i save to have voltages between 1.35 and 1.4, my sticks are rated at 1.35...


with 8x4GB sticks... yes. 1.35-1.4V is fine. If that kit is rated 3200, I'd run 'em at 3200T1 with some extra vdimm (~1.375), and tune VSA. One thing that has helped my rig run severl ram speeds is increasing both VCCIO's one or two notches (1.068V vs 1.05V)


----------



## pluke the 2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rakesh27*
> 
> Guys...
> 
> Need some help... sorry about change of subject, ive oc my rig this is what ive done...
> 
> 5960x @4.6Ghz v1.35
> Ram 32gb 8x4gb Quad Channel 16-16-16-36-2T rated 3200Mhz @ 2666Mhz v1.36
> CPU Cache @ 4000Mhz v1.2
> 
> Temps are fine at load and idle, im very new to this Intel UEFI bios so many options where to start... i need help with CPU Cache, is this correct CPU Cache can be OC to or just below your CPU speed, however im unsure about voltage should it be below v1.35 for cache... is this safe...
> 
> Also ive left my LLC on auto, after checking google, most people set it to extreme, on our board we have levels, so would this be level 9.... how does LLC work, im guessing that the system OC by 10% or more on voltage on your OC...
> 
> I would be grateful if you could help us out....
> 
> Also for ram what are safe voltages for that, my sticks are rated at v1.35 am i assuming stay between v1.35 and v1.4....
> 
> Thanks everyone.


Don't mess with CPU Cache on the X99 chipset. It doesn't give the same benefits and performance as the previous generation platforms. Most people can't even get above 3.7 on Cache.

Use the same (Safe & Unsafe) voltage parameters as the Haswell Overclocking Guide.

It's not JUST temperature that kills CPUs, it's VOLTAGE.

You may be fine with 1.35volts for your vcore, but I wouldn't be comfortable with anything more than 1.3volts for sustained 24/7 long term (5 years) usage.

LLC, I don't know much about it but in my experience extreme on this with low vcore is ideal.

I got a 5820k running at 4.5ghz and 1.18 - 1.2volts

Oh and my Uncore/Cache Frequency is at 3.3 (auto)


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pluke the 2*
> 
> Don't mess with CPU Cache on the X99 chipset. It doesn't give the same benefits and performance as the previous generation platforms. Most people can't even get above 3.7 on Cache.
> Use the same (Safe & Unsafe) voltage parameters as the Haswell Overclocking Guide.
> It's not JUST temperature that kills CPUs, it's VOLTAGE.
> You may be fine with 1.35volts for your vcore, but I wouldn't be comfortable with anything more than 1.3volts for sustained 24/7 long term (5 years) usage.
> LLC, I don't know much about it but in my experience extreme on this with low vcore is ideal.
> I got a 5820k running at 4.5ghz and 1.18 - 1.2volts
> Oh and my Uncore/Cache Frequency is at 3.3 (auto)


Overclocking cache just requires an OC socket. Flip the switch on your MB.
It's current that kills. Voltage is the potential current flows at.
100% right. 1.3V should be the ceiling if durability is the aim.. just don't have a lot of history with these chips yet.
LLC affects vroop of VCCIN (input voltage) on this platform. not vcore.
That OC Champ MB sure can OC the cache!


----------



## Shatun-Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h3xd*
> 
> The default voltage on my 5960x was less than 1.0v but I do not remember the exact value; maybe around 0.960v.
> 
> I have been able to achieve 4600 core at 1.26v and 4200 cache at 1.16v using 100mhz BCLK. To run my ram at 2666 I use the 100:133 multiplier and default 1.20v. For the same speeds I found that my chip required less voltage at 100 BCLK compared to 125 BCLK, but this may not be the case for everyone.
> 
> *I stressed using AIDA64 for CPU/Cache/Memory and also XTU stability+benchmark for 2hr each. Is the AIDA64 cache test sufficient for validating a 24/7 overclock?*


Yes, I would say at least two stress tests that are known is sufficient. I also used XTU and AIDA64 but for only 1 hour each, whilst also gaming using BF4 for 2 hours. I would call my 5820k @ 4.5Ghz using 1.230 v stable. As for whether an overclock is ok for 24/7 usage, that has more to do with what voltage you have running through the chip and your temps. Your voltage is fine so I wouldn't worry.


----------



## Cutbait

Greetings to you all

I appreciate all the info shared here, very informative. Just wanted to share how smooth my recent upgrade to Haswell-e has been.

The OC tips and guides by Raja and information shared here have proven to be very helpful








Upgraded here from a old UD3P P45 DDR2 platform running a Q9650 nearly 7 years now, so I had much to take in.

I have been very happy with my new Haswell-e 5820k system. Been running trouble free for about 2 months now. Just installed my water cooling loop a few weeks ago, so just now establishing stable high overclocks. While running a cheap Hyper 212 evo cooler with stock fan for the first month I found I had a 5820k that might run a little cooler than most. Passed 1 hour of Realbench and AIDA64 at 4.4 with 1.18 volts max temp spike was 74 C.

I have been very busy as of late so OC has been a gradual one since loop installed a few weeks ago, but seemed to have settled in for now at 4.5

5820k @ 4.5
Corsair XMP 2667 profile applied on the 125 strap (15-17-17-32 CR2)
CPU voltage at 1.25
CPU System Agent voltage .96
CPU Input 1.85

A bit of a voltage jump going up ladder for my chip from 4.4 to 4.6 it seems

5820k @ 4.625
Corsair XMP 2667 profile applied on the 125 strap (15-17-17-32 CR2)
CPU voltage at 1.32
CPU System Agent voltage 1.0
CPU Input 1.94

Both clock numbers above tested stable 2 hours Realbench and AIDA64, and various encoding and graphic benchmarks used.
My setup will be used for some occasional heavy video encoding and editing, with some high end gaming stress relief!

I do like to finish my stability testing with a run or two using the x264 HD Benchmark thingy. Stability in said benchmark required a jump up in voltage to CPU from the Realbench and AIDA64 stable voltage numbers.
I enjoyed using both Realbench and AIDA64 for stability however. I feel it helped me dial in a happy SA voltage number and stuff.

Max load temps are amazingly low with a XSPC RX480 Radiator V3 and EK Supremacy Evo CPU Block combo. Makes running 4.625 tempting as I have plenty of headroom temp wise but yea, voltage kills. Thanks above for the reminder







I do tend to hold onto my builds for a while as you can tell.

But I am not done with tweaking yet. Using the Asus X99 Sabertooth here. I was a bit nervous about jumping on a fresh release board, new bios and stuff.
But things have gone extremely smooth, all hardware working as it should. I could not be happier! I am looking forward to seeing what a more mature bios might bring, I imagine an even 4.6 on the 100 strap with a happy memory setting might bring me reasonable voltage numbers.

My previous chips (E6600, Q9650) were both below average in the OC department, but both served their purpose well... so all is good

Thanks for reading my ramble, but no worries as I do not post often









Thanks again...
wishing you all are the best!


----------



## rakesh27

Thank you all for chiming in, its all appreciated..

Like i said first time with Intel, im pleasently surprised, i can say one thing though there is def a difference when comparing intel to amd.., and the 5960x is a monster CPU...

I will try and push my ram, see if i can go alittle more higher.

I know what your saying about pushing the Vcore, i would unstand if my rig was on all the time, its fortunate that my rig is not all the time, i always shut it down after use...

Again thank you so much youve all given me more to think about...

Ok i pushed the memory upto 2800 and upped the voltage alittle 1.37, rebooted and noticed not all ram sticks are seen, is this because memory training is on and memtest is on.

in bios it says that if memory training is on it shuts some sticks down if things are not right, see what i mean to many options, if i disable this feature my PC wont boot into windows..

Why does this happen, move the memory speed up and voltage alittle and i dont see all the memory in windows.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rakesh27*
> 
> Thank you all for chiming in, its all appreciated..
> 
> Like i said first time with Intel, im pleasently surprised, i can say one thing though there is def a difference when comparing intel to amd.., and the 5960x is a monster CPU...
> 
> I will try and push my ram, see if i can go alittle more higher.
> 
> I know what your saying about pushing the Vcore, i would unstand if my rig was on all the time, its fortunate that my rig is not all the time, i always shut it down after use...
> 
> Again thank you so much youve all given me more to think about...
> 
> Ok i pushed the memory upto 2800 and upped the voltage alittle 1.37, rebooted and noticed not all ram sticks are seen, is this because memory training is on and memtest is on.
> 
> in bios it says that if memory training is on it shuts some sticks down if things are not right, see what i mean to many options, if i disable this feature my PC wont boot into windows..
> 
> Why does this happen, move the memory speed up and voltage alittle and i dont see all the memory in windows.


need more voltage. sticks failed initial training. probably both vdimm and vsa. also, set ram phase to optimized and current @ 140%


----------



## rakesh27

Ok, thanks for the help, i think ive figured this out.

I changed a few things as i took note of what you all said.

CPU Strap was 100 [email protected] 125
BCLK @ 100

CPU Core Voltage v1.35
CPU Multi 37
CPU Speed @ 4.6Ghz

CPU Cache Voltage v1.2
CPU Cache Speed @ 4000Mhz

Ram Voltage v1.36
Ram Speed @ 3000Mhz 16-18-18-36-2T - Reached my target and better and see all 32gb DDR4

I think i understand intel x99 overclocking, this is my first time doing this, the more i start experimenting the better i get.. comparing to what i previously had which was AMD, Intel have added a few more things..

I happy, now using ram to full potential, i couldnt believe how much these things would overclock, like CPU is up by 53% and ram well from stock its impressive..

Everyone thanks again... i love this overclock.net, a great website and information for all types of hardware... great people too...


----------



## Desolutional

Drop down to 4.5GHz and 1.32V of Vcore, 1.35V is pushing it (even for brief usage). I understand you've done a HCI memtest overnight? Run HCI memtest for 12 hours, with your RAM at 1.32V and see if you can keep it stable.

You might even be able to do 4.5GHz with only 1.3V of Vcore.


----------



## Silent Scone

If you're running 16 instances 6 to 10 laps should be plenty.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rakesh27*
> 
> Ok, thanks for the help, i think ive figured this out.
> 
> I changed a few things as i took note of what you all said.
> 
> *CPU Strap was 100 [email protected] 125
> BCLK @ 100*
> 
> CPU Core Voltage v1.35
> CPU Multi 37
> CPU Speed @ 4.6Ghz
> 
> CPU Cache Voltage v1.2
> CPU Cache Speed @ 4000Mhz
> 
> Ram Voltage v1.36
> Ram Speed @ 3000Mhz 16-18-18-36-2T - Reached my target and better and see all 32gb DDR4
> 
> I think i understand intel x99 overclocking, this is my first time doing this, the more i start experimenting the better i get.. comparing to what i previously had which was AMD, Intel have added a few more things..
> 
> I happy, now using ram to full potential, i couldnt believe how much these things would overclock, like CPU is up by 53% and ram well from stock its impressive..
> 
> Everyone thanks again... i love this overclock.net, a great website and information for all types of hardware... great people too...


nice job.. but I'm confused.. 125 strap, 100bclk? or do you mean 1oo PEG/DMI?

post to bios with a SUB stick in any slot. On the voltage page hit F12, confirm... scroll where needed to see all settings (F12 each time). bios shots will be on the stick. select all, right click > send to Compressed Zip folder. POst that back here.


----------



## rakesh27

Ok, tomorrow, ill try and get the screenshots of bios, if not, ill right it down and post back.

Regarding 1.35 for 4.6Ghz, after checking youtube PCDIY, these CPU's can easily do that, go and check out the videos...

My 5960x is the Malaysia sample, when i brought it most people said it wasnt as good as the Cost Rica sample...

Trust me check out the videos well worth it..


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rakesh27*
> 
> Ok, tomorrow, ill try and get the screenshots of bios, if not, ill right it down and post back.
> 
> Regarding 1.35 for 4.6Ghz, after checking youtube PCDIY, these CPU's can easily do that, go and check out the videos...
> 
> My 5960x is the Malaysia sample, when i brought it most people said it wasnt as good as the Cost Rica sample...
> 
> Trust me check out the videos well worth it..


That's a nice cpu you got there. JJ is great to watch always learn something new from him


----------



## Desolutional

Yeah, I only speak about the voltage from a temp point. I need 1.30V for 4.5GHz, but 1.36V for 4.6GHz, which is a 0.06V increase for an extra 0.1GHz. If your temps are stable and you have the Intel OCing plan, go for it! Remember that voltage/current is the killer of Haswell-E, not temps. Haswell-E can work reliably for days at TJmax minus 10'C (95'C), but at high voltages will end up degrading.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Love my 5930k folds like a beast (can put some GPU's to shame as well)


----------



## rakesh27

ok,

You are correct the 100 IPEG/DM and i think CPU strap and BCLK freq are the same 125. Anyways i did as you all suggested dropped CPU Vcore from v136 to v132 and its fine..

Im happy finally its ok and fast..

So below is how i achieved it..

CPU Strap was 100 [email protected] 125
BCLK @ 125
IPEG/DM @ 100

CPU Core Voltage was @ v1.35 now v1.32
CPU Multi 37
CPU Speed @ 4.6Ghz

CPU Cache Voltage v1.2
CPU Cache Speed @ 4000Mhz

Ram Voltage v1.36
Ram Speed @ 3000Mhz 16-18-18-36-2T - Reached my target and better and see all 32gb DDR4

Thank you all for your help, ill be back, im always reading from this forum..


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rakesh27*
> 
> ok,
> 
> You are correct the 100 IPEG/DM and i think CPU strap and BCLK freq are the same 125. Anyways i did as you all suggested dropped CPU Vcore from v136 to v132 and its fine..
> 
> Im happy finally its ok and fast..
> 
> So below is how i achieved it..
> 
> CPU Strap was 100 [email protected] 125
> BCLK @ 125
> IPEG/DM @ 100
> 
> CPU Core Voltage was @ v1.35 now v1.32
> CPU Multi 37
> CPU Speed @ 4.6Ghz
> 
> CPU Cache Voltage v1.2
> CPU Cache Speed @ 4000Mhz
> 
> Ram Voltage v1.36
> Ram Speed @ 3000Mhz 16-18-18-36-2T - Reached my target and better and see all 32gb DDR4
> 
> Thank you all for your help, ill be back, im always reading from this forum..


good job! Enjoy.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Umm guys... I think I win.


----------



## Desolutional

I can use memory editors too... haha, geddit? Memory, editor.


----------



## inedenimadam

When overclocking RAM from CR2 to CR1, am I more likely to need more DRAM voltage or VCCSA ?


----------



## Desolutional

Using a command rate of T1 (CR1) with all 8 DIMM slots filled will likely cause errors due to the latency in switching memory banks. Stick to CR2 and lower the timings instead. VCCSA and DRAM Voltage go hand in hand. You could test this by simply setting VCCSA to 1.200V (which is the max safe voltage) and then OCing and overvolting your RAM. After you have a stable RAM OC, then start dropping the VCCSA until you become unstable.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Using a command rate of T1 (CR1) with all 8 DIMM slots filled will likely cause errors due to the latency in switching memory banks. Stick to CR2 and lower the timings instead. VCCSA and DRAM Voltage go hand in hand. You could test this by simply setting VCCSA to 1.200V (which is the max safe voltage) and then OCing and overvolting your RAM. After you have a stable RAM OC, then start dropping the VCCSA until you become unstable.


4 slots filled. I dont think that maxing SA right off the bat is the right way to go about it. With the smallish amount that I do know, one thing I understand is that VCCSA kind of works in zones, so hammering voltage at it may introduce more instability than improve it. I have barely had to bump it at all to get 4 sticks running at 3333 C17. I did go ahead and bump it again, and I see an improvement in stability, but still not there yet tightening things up.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I dont think that maxing SA right off the bat is the right way to go about it..


Hello

You are correct. Depending on configuration and CPU too much SA voltage can be as detrimental to stability as too little.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> You are correct. Depending on configuration and CPU too much SA voltage can be as detrimental to stability as too little.


Hmm, I've never experienced the "U" shaped stability curve with VCCSA, and I use 8 DIMMs. Maybe it's just pot luck? All I know, is that I never run below 1.000V of VCCSA. Also I'm fairly sure that VCCSA depends on VCCIN too, in order to get stable. I.e. if you max out VCCSA, you should also increase VCCIN to accommodate for the increased voltage draw by the IMC. Plus determining VCCSA stability is pretty easy. Set the RAM to stock timings with maxed out VCCSA, then do a memtest. If you pass, then start OCing your RAM. As soon as the RAM fails the memtest, then experiment with different VCCSA until either: you gain RAM stability, or you reach as low a VCCSA you can, without affecting your last stable RAM OC.

In summary:
1) Set VCCIN to 2.000V
2) Max out VCCSA (1.200V)
3) Set RAM to stock timings.
4) Run memtest up to 600%+
5) IF passed, then OC RAM. IF failed, then reduce VCCSA.
6) Retest.
7) GO TO step 5.
8) IF reducing VCCSA doesn't affect stability (or you have reached minimum VCCSA), then revert to your most stable RAM timings, and VCCSA voltage.

Due to the U-shaped stability thing, you might have to juggle between increasing VCCSA, decreasing VCCSA whilst changing your timings. In general, the tighter the timings, the more VCCSA you will need. But, like Praz says, the stability is unpredictable (blame Intel).


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Hmm, I've never experienced the "U" shaped stability curve with VCCSA, and I use 8 DIMMs. Maybe it's just pot luck? All I know, is that I never run below 1.000V of VCCSA. Also I'm fairly sure that VCCSA depends on VCCIN too, in order to get stable. I.e. if you max out VCCSA, you should also increase VCCIN to accommodate for the increased voltage draw by the IMC. Plus determining VCCSA stability is pretty easy. Set the RAM to stock timings with maxed out VCCSA, then do a memtest. If you pass, then start OCing your RAM. As soon as the RAM fails the memtest, then experiment with different VCCSA until either: you gain RAM stability, or you reach as low a VCCSA you can, without affecting your last stable RAM OC.


VCCSA varies with frequency too. Generally you shouldn't touch it at all when starting out unless you experience memory instability when the memory is overclocked


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Also I'm fairly sure that VCCSA depends on VCCIN too, in order to get stable. I.e. if you max out VCCSA, you should also increase VCCIN to accommodate for the increased voltage draw by the IMC.


Hello

This will depend on the regulation quality and response time of the FIVR and will be processor dependent. This behavior will affect core voltage before other components of the CPU unless purposely not loading the cores while stressing other components of the CPU.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> Umm guys... I think I win.


lol- crushed the comp! ... what happened?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> When overclocking RAM from CR2 to CR1, am I more likely to need more DRAM voltage or VCCSA ?


As these guys pointed out, you may not need any change in VSA. with 4 sticks, 1T cost me on average +15-25mV across 4 different kits. 1.375V is easy for any DDR4 kit... IMC willing.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> This will depend on the regulation quality and response time of the FIVR and will be processor dependent. This behavior will affect core voltage before other components of the CPU unless purposely not loading the cores while stressing other components of the CPU.


Ah, maybe cause I'm only running at 2666MHz it doesn't seem to particularly affect my stability. I'll try and do a few tests over the coming weekend if I can, do determine its affect on my rig, just that whenever I've adjusted it, I always used my method and I never could drop VCCSA from 1.200V.









VCCSA has never affected my RAM OCing headroom whatsoever. If I'm able to OC the RAM, I can do so reliably enough to pass memtest at 1000%, whether it's at 0.950V, 1.000V or even 1.200V. I just like using 1.000V cause that's what the BIOS seems to automatically prefer. Even though I'm stable at 0.950V.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Ah, maybe cause I'm only running at 2666MHz it doesn't seem to particularly affect my stability. I'll try and do a few tests over the coming weekend if I can, do determine its affect on my rig, just that whenever I've adjusted it, I always used my method and I never had to drop VCCSA from 1.200V.


wow - that's a pretty high VSA. TYo use Scone's term.. it's more like "dead-spots" in VSA than a true inverted-U performnce curve. I've yet to use more than 1.000 - but 16GB only. Been tempted to try that GSkill 3000c15 8x4 kit tho...









anybody know what ICs these are:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&IsNodeId=1&N=100007611%20600521523%20600213074


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> wow - that's a pretty high VSA. TYo use Scone's term.. it's more like "dead-spots" in VSA than a true inverted-U performnce curve. I've yet to use more than 1.000 - but 16GB only. Been tempted to try that GSkill 3000c15 8x4 kit tho...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anybody know what ICs these are:
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&IsNodeId=1&N=100007611%20600521523%20600213074


Well like they say, push it 'till it breaks! I use 1.000V for my 24/7 voltage though. I only use 1.200V if I want to test my VCCSA stability. Though last time, I used jumps of 0.050V to test my VCCSA. That might have meant I skipped over the "dead spots".


----------



## lilchronic

Just have to find what your specific CPU like's, that's what it's all about. CPU's are like people there all different.









Just got done doing a little testing today on a new cpu which kinda not as good as the other's ive tried








And it's really amazing how different it acted while overclocking compared to the other two 5820k's ive tested.

ran 20 min of aida64 then 15min of realbench
4.5Ghz / 4.4Ghz 1.33vcore / 1.4vring / 1.93vccin


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> I can use memory editors too... haha, geddit? Memory, editor.


Just some kind of Aida64 glitch.


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> wow - that's a pretty high VSA. TYo use Scone's term.. it's more like "dead-spots" in VSA than a true inverted-U performnce curve. I've yet to use more than 1.000 - but 16GB only. Been tempted to try that GSkill 3000c15 8x4 kit tho...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anybody know what ICs these are:
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&IsNodeId=1&N=100007611%20600521523%20600213074


CL15 likely to be Hynix, but i am sure Gskill are using Samsung ic's more and more now, but could be wrong.


----------



## Menthol

Was just reading this thread before work and noticed a new icon in my taskbar


----------



## Kimir

Got it too this morning.


----------



## Silent Scone

Yep


----------



## Desolutional

MSFT are pushing the Windows 10 pre-loading queue registration out today, ideally so their servers don't get overloaded at the end of July. They're staggering downloads, so those who registered first will get to pre-load the files before the others.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> wow - that's a pretty high VSA. TYo use Scone's term.. it's more like "dead-spots" in VSA than a true inverted-U performnce curve. I've yet to use more than 1.000 - but 16GB only. Been tempted to try that GSkill 3000c15 8x4 kit tho...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anybody know what ICs these are:
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&IsNodeId=1&N=100007611%20600521523%20600213074


Sammy's all the way.
The price should be a dead giveaway.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menthol*
> 
> Was just reading this thread before work and noticed a new icon in my taskbar


same here. Not yet on any of my W7 machines tho.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Sammy's all the way.
> The price should be a dead giveaway.


They have been around since near launch, could be hynix for that reason. Might give them a try.
should have 'em in a couple of days.


----------



## hotrod717

Just getting started, but already have some hopes. [email protected] 1.198v


----------



## Motley01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> Just getting started, but already have some hopes. [email protected] 1.198v


Very nice! Say... how did you get CPU-Z to look like that? With the black/yellow scheme.


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Motley01*
> 
> Very nice! Say... how did you get CPU-Z to look like that? With the black/yellow scheme.


48/44 - 1.98/1.3v -


Gigabyte Edition - x99 Champion

48/44 - 2.02/1.35v for xtu


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> 48/44 - 1.98/1.3v -
> 
> 
> Gigabyte Edition - x99 Champion
> 
> 48/44 - 2.02/1.35v for xtu


Very nice that x99 Champion is the flagship on x99 mobo


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Very nice that x99 Champion is the flagship on x99 mobo


Yep, best price performance for X99 so far. Bunch of indications Asrock will be releasing something new, so we can only hope a revised OCF with oc socket. Would think they be priced comparable.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> Yep, best price performance for X99 so far. Bunch of indications Asrock will be releasing something new, so we can only hope a revised OCF with oc socket. Would think they be priced comparable.


yeah - the SOC looks like a very good buy these days. <$300








And a 5960X from MC for $899... nice x99 top-drawer rig for $1200.


----------



## Silent Scone

Awesome silicon


----------



## Desolutional

Is it 2 hours Realbench and 600% memtest stable though? That's an insane OC,









I managed to get 4.5GHz/1.300V core, 4.2GHz/1.200V cache on my 5820K using 1.98V VCCIN, with all 8 DIMM slots full. Vcore is adaptive at -0.120V / 1.420V. Running a -0.120V offset on the cores below turbo, with C6 (non-retention) state enabled. Idle voltage is like 0.200V. Still need to test idle and load power draw at the socket with a wattmeter.


----------



## vlps5122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Is it 2 hours Realbench and 600% memtest stable though? That's an insane OC,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I managed to get 4.5GHz/1.300V core, 4.2GHz/1.200V cache on my 5820K using 1.98V VCCIN, with all 8 DIMM slots full. Vcore is adaptive at -0.120V / 1.420V. Running a -0.120V offset on the cores below turbo, with C6 (non-retention) state enabled. Idle voltage is like 0.200V. Still need to test idle and load power draw at the socket with a wattmeter.


ive had memtest errors around 600%, i think 1000% is more fail proof. also 2 hours realbench aint that tough, i think 200 very highIBT passes/ aida64 'FPU only' 6 hours better


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vlps5122*
> 
> ive had memtest errors around 600%, i think 1000% is more fail proof.


All other things being equal, any greater percentage completion is more fail proof than the last. It's about how much time you have, how much you value stability, and how much wear you are willing to put on your parts.


----------



## Desolutional

FPU test is unrealistic. Hence why I use a h.264 / h.265 encode. FPU is more useful at stock voltages, because the current a FPU set requests is insane at high OC. That will kill your chip far faster than Vcore will.

As for 600+%, remember that there is something known as cosmic background radiation, or entropy. At a point, you just say "that's enough". Then you test the rig using real life use such as a 4 hour h.265 encode. h.265 stresses all parts of a system very well - CPU, Cache and RAM. Memtest errors can also happen due to overheating RAM.


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> As for 600+%, remember that there is something known as cosmic background radiation, or entropy. At a point, you just say "that's enough".


Random bit flips from background radiation or the decay of trace isotopes that made it into the ICs during manufacture are only going to be responsible for errors several times per year, on average. A close to stable stable as reasonably possible system should be able to run HCI memtest for weeks or months before throwing an error, even without ECC.

http://static.googleusercontent.com/media/research.google.com/en/us/pubs/archive/35162.pdf


----------



## Desolutional

Yeah, but the problem with RAM is, you can't just OC it at stock settings and expect it to be stable when you OC your CPU. At higher CPU OCs, RAM that was stable at stock CPU settings, might not be stable when the CPU is OCed. This is also sometimes where user error comes into play. I've been able to pass 1000%, but only by increasing my command rate to 2T. 1T was unstable for me. Every users situation is different, but stock RAM should always be stable no matter what OC you use for the CPU (that doesn't require LN2 or LHe).


----------



## Silent Scone

With the potential drift in DDR4 training routines I would be much more inclined to test memory over several passes, than leaving it running for 'weeks'. If you require utterly unconditional stability, you simply don't overclock the memory, period.


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> With the potential drift in DDR4 I would be much more inclined to test memory over several passes, than leaving it running for 'weeks'.


I do long tests and short tests, in different ambient temperatures, with different kinds of restarts between, in order to be fairly confident the memory training isn't just a fluke and that there is enough margin to handle any drift/skew.

This is a good point though, DDR4 does behave rather differently than previous generations where you had maybe some minor drift in IOH timings and that was pretty much it. I've had DDR4 settings that passed 12 hours of heavy testing then never successfully booted again because the training and environment is never exactly the same twice.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> If you require utterly unconditional stability, you simply don't overclock the memory, period.


If I required utterly unconditional stability, I'd be running a Xeon with memory mirroring (essentially RAID 1 for RAM), ECC w/chipkill, and aggressive data scrubbing settings. For numerous reasons, I cannot be quite so picky. Though I can certainly run several different passes of HCI to several thousand percent without wasting an undue amount of time.

Still, I bin my more carefully than whoever happened to make it does (partially because buy cheap memory that isn't really binned much), and I'm quite confident that whatever settings I settle on are just as stable as, if not more stable than, the plug and play 'auto' settings that would be used in most systems.


----------



## Silent Scone

Have some fun with this kit...


----------



## DarthBaggins

I want the mem coolers lol


----------



## lilchronic

August for Trident Z kit's


----------



## Desolutional

I only feel as if DDR4 is going to get even faster during now and a years time. 2666MHz will do me just fine for now, can't wait to see how much DDR4 will have improved by 2016.


----------



## Kimir

Oh yeah, those Trident Z look nice. Hope that my wallet will be in better shape for x99 refresh (please 8 cores K serie!).


----------



## rt123

I would say those TridentZ Modules look sexier than Dom Plats. Good job Gskill.


----------



## Kimir

They could have avoided the red part (or perhaps they will offer different color choice like the Ripjaw 4), but the brushed alu on one side and black on this other, sexy.


----------



## rt123

DDR3 TridentX didn't have color choices, so I don't know.


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> I only feel as if DDR4 is going to get even faster during now and a years time.


Of course. I expect to see basic JEDEC DDR4 speeds surpassing 3200MT/s in a year, with the top OC bins being in excess of 4266MT/s.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> 2666MHz will do me just fine for now, can't wait to see how much DDR4 will have improved by 2016.


I tend to have more fun extracting proportionally more performance out of cheaper memory anyway.

My current stable settings for my cheap Ballistix Sport kit (likely the same SKU you have), 1.35 vDIMM:


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> Random bit flips from background radiation or the decay of trace isotopes that made it into the ICs during manufacture are only going to be responsible for errors several times per year, on average. A close to stable stable as reasonably possible system should be able to run HCI memtest for weeks or months before throwing an error, even without ECC.
> 
> http://static.googleusercontent.com/media/research.google.com/en/us/pubs/archive/35162.pdf


good paper. thx


----------



## DarthBaggins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> They could have avoided the red part (or perhaps they will offer different color choice like the Ripjaw 4), but the brushed alu on one side and black on this other, sexy.


Very sexy memory, would look great in my build as it's Black & Red, and the only thing clashing with it is the Blue Ripjaw 4's I have and I really dont want to break out the paint/plasti-dip


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> My current stable settings for my cheap Ballistix Sport kit (likely the same SKU you have), 1.35 vDIMM:


tFAW min is the time it takes to send at least four ACT commands (tRRD X 4). Unless the values on that board are pointing at a different table, the Intel defaults for values lower than tRRD X4 are "cosmetic". Min value there would be 16, anything higher spaces the fifth ACT.


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> tFAW min is the time it takes to send at least four ACT commands (tRRD X 4). Unless the values on that board are pointing at a different table, the Intel defaults for values lower than tRRD X4 are "cosmetic". Min value there would be 16, anything higher spaces the fifth ACT.


I've seen the minimum of 4*tRRD referenced in Intel's data sheets and DDR3/4 specifications, but I was under the impression that this part of DRAM spec was to limit current draw to reasonable levels and not a hard limit, as activate commands could be sent to different ranks before one was completed on the next. However, it appears you are correct that there is no benefit from setting tFAW below 4*tRRD as tFAW only applies to activates on the same rank.

I typically work from the bottom up when tweaking my memory timings, at least on lower speed parts, so that 10 is a hold over. It's the lowest setting available, did not seem to hurt performance or stability, so I left it.

I'll bench 16 to ensure there isn't any difference.


----------



## [email protected]

Thats correct, tFAW is to the same rank and only for tRRD_S. Any ACT commands to a different rank would be spaced by timing spacing for different ranks (these fall under third tier or "tertiary" timings).


----------



## Blameless

On a mostly unrelated tangent, is anyone aware of any Windows updates or anything of the sort that would be messing with processor scheduling/affinity?

On a clean OS install, I can run the Intel LINPACK tests (either directly or with a front-end like LinX or IBT), with six threads on a hyperthreaded intel hex core and get identical benchmark figures to having HT disabled.

However, after everything is all installed and setup, six thread performance falls by about 100 GFLOPS (from 370ish to 270ish), unless I actually disable HT. Manual affinity changes don't have any benefit either.

Full 12 thread tests never change in performance, staying just above 300GFLOPS, which is what is expected. Six threads should be faster (as Intel notes that each thread is already heavily optimized), no matter if HT is enabled or not, and even more confusingly is faster -- no matter if HT is enabled or not -- until something happens to my configuration...then I never see full performance in LINPACK with HT enabled again.

I've been trying to narrow down the cause, but I'm at a loss. There are hundreds of updates to the OS and I haven't had any luck running in safe mode, disabling services, disabling devices, changing power properties, etc.

It's not impacting anything important as nothing other than LINPACK seems to be optimized to the extent that it would be affected, but I do not like inexplicable anomalies and I cannot rule out some sort of threading/scheduling issue in non-synthetic apps at some point in the future.

Anyone seen or resolved a similar issue, or have any insight that could help me narrow things down?


----------



## THERIDDLER

Well, ill be joining the club soon. Just ordered my asrock x99 extreme 6. Trying to decide if I want the 5930k or 5960x at the moment though.

Will be getting the g.skill ripjaw 8gb 2800 memory. Looking at either 32 or 64 gb.


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Thats correct, tFAW is to the same rank and only for tRRD_S. Any ACT commands to a different rank would be spaced by timing spacing for different ranks (these fall under third tier or "tertiary" timings).


I just did some testing and I am getting a tiny (0.2%), but repeatable (same exact peak scores between runs, no variance), advantage to using tFAW 10 over 16 in WinRAR.

Not sure why this would be. Perhaps something is occasionally interrupting an activate command?


----------



## [email protected]

If anything were "interrupting" ACT commands, the tFAW delays being applied in this instance would expire. I'd probably use a stripped OS and Super Pi with necessary settings (maxmem, waza etc.), to try and lock things down and then see if I noticed differences. Anything else is too difficult to use due to how much outside influence there can be.


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> If anything were "interrupting" ACT commands, the tFAW delays being applied in this instance would expire.


I'm not sure how the activates are tracked by tFAW is tracked, but it shouldn't matter as another activate can't happen until a precharge which has the same 4 cycle delay as tRRD in my case...doesn't seem to be anway to fit more than four activates in any 16 cycle window.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> I'd probably use a stripped OS and Super Pi with necessary settings (maxmem, waza etc.), to try and lock things down and then see if I noticed differences. Anything else is too difficult to use due to how much outside influence there can be.


OS is pretty stripped down right now, and I used WinRAR because it's the program that is most sensitive to memory timing changes that I've ever seen. Even if something strange is going on I doubt I'd see it on SuperPI with how tiny the change in question is.

I'll try booting from the most stripped down PE I've got and running some tests.

*Edit:* SuperPI mod either wasn't granular enough, or I was too CPU limited, to show a time differential, even when I increased tFAW above 16 slightly. However, I ran WinRAR's bench about twenty-five times for each setting from a bare Win7 SP1 PE and the tFAW 16 is hitting the exact same 18,047 KB/s as tFAW 10 is. So I guess that's that; settings are actually the same.

Need to send ASRock an email and ask them if I can trade meaninglessly low options in tFAW for potentially useful lower TCCD_L options.


----------



## xarot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> On a mostly unrelated tangent, is anyone aware of any Windows updates or anything of the sort that would be messing with processor scheduling/affinity?
> 
> On a clean OS install, I can run the Intel LINPACK tests (either directly or with a front-end like LinX or IBT), with six threads on a hyperthreaded intel hex core and get identical benchmark figures to having HT disabled.
> 
> However, after everything is all installed and setup, six thread performance falls by about 100 GFLOPS (from 370ish to 270ish), unless I actually disable HT. Manual affinity changes don't have any benefit either.
> 
> Full 12 thread tests never change in performance, staying just above 300GFLOPS, which is what is expected. Six threads should be faster (as Intel notes that each thread is already heavily optimized), no matter if HT is enabled or not, and even more confusingly is faster -- no matter if HT is enabled or not -- until something happens to my configuration...then I never see full performance in LINPACK with HT enabled again.
> 
> I've been trying to narrow down the cause, but I'm at a loss. There are hundreds of updates to the OS and I haven't had any luck running in safe mode, disabling services, disabling devices, changing power properties, etc.
> 
> It's not impacting anything important as nothing other than LINPACK seems to be optimized to the extent that it would be affected, but I do not like inexplicable anomalies and I cannot rule out some sort of threading/scheduling issue in non-synthetic apps at some point in the future.
> 
> Anyone seen or resolved a similar issue, or have any insight that could help me narrow things down?


Perhaps not much of help, but if you use LinX, how much memory do you allocate? If I use "all" available in LinX, my OS starts swapping constantly and my GFlops go down. If I use 3/4 of all RAM, no swapping occurs and then I get ~390-400 GFlops with 5960X at 4.1 GHz. I never saw this on X79 even with a 32 GB kit and all available memory allocated. Also CPU current capability setting seemed to throttle my GFlops on Rampage V Extreme. Killing it with fire as someone would say...


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> However, I ran WinRAR's bench about twenty-five times for each setting from a bare Win7 SP1 PE and the tFAW 16 is hitting the exact same 18,047 KB/s as tFAW 10 is. So I guess that's that; settings are actually the same.


Hello

This is a good indication that the board is overriding the manual setting when it is invalid. A well written UEFI will not allow the memory rules to be violated.


----------



## Silent Scone




----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


lol... great discussion tho.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> I'm not sure how the activates are tracked by tFAW is tracked, but it shouldn't matter as another activate can't happen until a precharge which has the same 4 cycle delay as tRRD in my case...doesn't seem to be anway to fit more than four activates in any 16 cycle window.
> OS is pretty stripped down right now, and I used WinRAR because it's the program that is most sensitive to memory timing changes that I've ever seen. Even if something strange is going on I doubt I'd see it on SuperPI with how tiny the change in question is.
> 
> I'll try booting from the most stripped down PE I've got and running some tests.
> 
> *Edit:* SuperPI mod either wasn't granular enough, or I was too CPU limited, to show a time differential, even when I increased tFAW above 16 slightly. However, I ran WinRAR's bench about twenty-five times for each setting from a bare Win7 SP1 PE and the tFAW 16 is hitting the exact same 18,047 KB/s as tFAW 10 is. So I guess that's that; settings are actually the same.
> 
> Need to send ASRock an email and ask them if I can trade meaninglessly low options in tFAW for potentially useful lower TCCD_L options.


SuperPi on XP with Maxmem and Waza are the best thing I know - speaking from direct experience of course.

The tFAW options are there simply because Intel leave the bits open. The "trade" from a work perspective would not be seen as a fair one


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> lol... great discussion tho.


It is, I'll be pushing latency a lot harder when I get the Dismatech bench set up. Aggravation for irrefutably negligible gains on a primary system IMO. Am surprised Blameless was pushing the TFAW rule though, it's one of the few that are easily remembered


----------



## Jpmboy

so far, 3200 at these timings has been rock solid... and I get to enjoy adaptive voltage.








4.5/4.3 1.26V each


----------



## Silent Scone

Is that the ADATA kit?

lol I still can't believe you were so casually running fixed voltage considering your OCD


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Is that the ADATA kit?
> 
> lol I still can't believe you were so casually running fixed voltage considering your OCD


yeah - that _yellow_ 4x4 kit. ugky.. but good ICs. ratrod ram.


----------



## Silent Scone

lol







. OCUK are stopping Adata line. I asked them about the 3333 kit but they've never stocked them in the first place.


----------



## PhoenixtheII

I think I should drop this one here.



Yes, it's stable. Been gaming all week long on this without BSODs.

Aida64 stable too.
ITB Stable.
Prime95 avx @ 1 hour.

Noctua NH-D15


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xarot*
> 
> Perhaps not much of help, but if you use LinX, how much memory do you allocate?


I normally use a problem size of 40000, or about 12GiB when I have 14GiB free. Amount allocated doesn't seem to affect the ratio of the discrepancy I'm trying to diagnose.

It's probably MS and one of their OS updates screwing with scheduling or services.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> The tFAW options are there simply because Intel leave the bits open. The "trade" from a work perspective would not be seen as a fair one


Pretty much every board I've ever used has options that do nothing while missing other options that actually do something. Gigabyte is especially bad with this, or at least was.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> A well written UEFI will not allow the memory rules to be violated.


A well written UEFI is rare as hens teeth.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Am surprised Blameless was pushing the TFAW rule though, it's one of the few that are easily remembered


There are a lot of rules, some more bendable than others. Sometimes the rule itself is more of a guideline, sometimes the firmware is doing something that it shouldn't, adjusting things along with other settings.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> There are a lot of rules, some more bendable than others.


Hello

Not ones that are based on physical constraints. When Raja and I were talking the other day he brought up an analogy that fits well here. If you sent someone to the store to pick up something and had them turnaround and return before they had reached the store you would not expect them to have the item you sent them for. As much as some of this timing stuff seems shrouded in mystery for some in this instance it really is as simple as that.


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Not ones that are based on physical constraints.


This is true, and I already explained that I was under the mistaken impression that tFAW applied cross rank, which I know is a silly assumption, in hindsight.

Even when I accurately recall the rules and know they are based on hard physical limitations, I still try messing with them anyway, in case the settings do something un or incorrectly documented.

My X79S-UP5 had almost a dozen memory timings that were completely mislabled at one point in it's firmware update cycle. I had to test all of them and compare them to software readings to figure out what they actually controlled.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Not ones that are based on physical constraints. When Raja and I were talking the other day he brought up an analogy that fits well here. If you sent someone to the store to pick up something and had them turnaround and return before they had reached the store you would not expect them to have the item you sent them for. As much as some of this timing stuff seems shrouded in mystery for some in this instance it really is as simple as that.


Fits the work ethic of many a UK citizen lol


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Fits the work ethic of many a UK citizen lol


Hello

lol. At least that still exists there. Here in the U.S. more time than not a dictionary would be needed for the meaning of that phrase. And because of laziness that won't happen.


----------



## Blameless

Narrowing down the cause of the performance anomaly I'm seeing in LINPACK; it's definitely caused by some sort of system timer bug when OCing.

Things only work as expected at stock/auto clocks with HPET disabled in Windows. At default clocks, 6 threads is about 15% faster than 12 threads in LinX, which is correct. If I manually adjust the multiplier at all, 12 thread performance scales as expected, but 6 threaded performance falls to about 85% of 12, which is not what it's supposed to be. I'll need to do some more testing to see if any other apps have single threaded performance degradations with HPET off, but it doesn't look like it so far.

Enabling HPET in Windows (there is no setting for it in the UEFI) results in enormous performance degradation in single threaded tasks (around 40% of normal performance). This is the most bizarre reaction to HPET I have ever seen. Trying to find a way to completely disable it...

Seems like whatever clock timer windows is using is only allowing for full performance with two threads per core.

I recall not having this problem about two firmware upates ago, but the firmware I was using then had other major bugs...I may have to revert though.

This is an ASRock X99 OC Formula.

Edit: Anyone know of the Gigabyte X99 OC Champion has an HPET setting in the newest firmware?


----------



## Blameless

Looks like ASRock broke the default performance counter frequency around firmware revision 1.60 for this board.

I took a look at the change logs and they "improved system power consumption" at 1.60, so I went pack another release to firmware 1.40 and this single threaded performance w/HT enabled anomaly seems to be fixed; I can increase CPU speed above default without losing performance again.

Of course, now I can't boot from my M.2 SDD 9 times in 10...which is why I was using the more recent firmware.


----------



## hornedfrog86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> Looks like ASRock broke the default performance counter frequency around firmware revision 1.60 for this board.
> 
> I took a look at the change logs and they "improved system power consumption" at 1.60, so I went pack another release to firmware 1.40 and this single threaded performance w/HT enabled anomaly seems to be fixed; I can increase CPU speed above default without losing performance again.
> 
> Of course, now I can't boot from my M.2 SDD 9 times in 10...which is why I was using the more recent firmware.


Thanks for the information. Have you tried BIOS 1.90?


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hornedfrog86*
> 
> Thanks for the information. Have you tried BIOS 1.90?


Yes.

It looks like every release from 1.60 on has this issue, but I'm going to test them all again to be sure. 1.40 is not usable with my current setup. Memory training is bad and M.2 support is worse.


----------



## hornedfrog86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> Yes.
> 
> It looks like every release from 1.60 on has this issue, but I'm going to test them all again to be sure. 1.40 is not usable with my current setup. Memory training is bad and M.2 support is worse.


Thank you. I am on 1.40 with mine. I have the Samsung M.2 that works okay.

I just noticed this: Could it be related?

* When you overclock the BCLK frequency, it is recommended that you install the M.2 PCI to the M.2 Socket (M2_1).


----------



## Blameless

If you aren't having any issues, stay on 1.40.

I'm in the unenviable position of needing the fixes the later firmware provides while doing things that make this timing error the later firmware introduces noticeable.


----------



## hornedfrog86

Thanks, I am curious if where you install the M.2 affects your issues?


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hornedfrog86*
> 
> Thanks, I am curious if where you install the M.2 affects your issues?


That's something I haven't tried. I'm using the standard M.2 x2 slot hanging off the PCH as that's all this P6e needs and I was planning on adding a faster NVMe SSD to the ultra slot at some later data.

I don't really want to move it, as it's a pain in the butt being under my GPU, but I may have to if I can't find a firmware revision that works the way I want it to.

Good suggestion though.


----------



## hornedfrog86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> That's something I haven't tried. I'm using the standard M.2 x2 slot hanging off the PCH as that's all this P6e needs and I was planning on adding a faster NVMe SSD to the ultra slot at some later data.
> 
> I don't really want to move it, as it's a pain in the butt being under my GPU, but I may have to if I can't find a firmware revision that works the way I want it to.
> 
> Good suggestion though.


Thanks, I look forward to your findings.


----------



## Blameless

Taking another look at 1.60. The power saving feature in the changelog doesn't seem to be any timer change, but a negative voltage offset at stock. Testing is showing HT behaving correctly with HPET disabled, haven't tested it with it enabled yet.

Probably going to jump to 1.80 as that was the first firmware that solved all of my M.2 issues and if I get the timer issue, I'll see if forcing an MEI update from an older BIOS resolves them without breaking anything else.

Edit: Using WinTimerTester is showing the firmwares that work, so far, to be holding the same QueryPerformanceTImer frequency regardless of CPU clock, while the ones that produce performance issues are allowing this frequency to scale with CPU frequency.

Edit2: 1.80 definitely has the bug, even with settings that keep the performance timer from scaling.


----------



## hornedfrog86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> Taking another look at 1.60. The power saving feature in the changelog doesn't seem to be any timer change, but a negative voltage offset at stock. Testing is showing HT behaving correctly with HPET disabled, haven't tested it with it enabled yet.
> 
> Probably going to jump to 1.80 as that was the first firmware that solved all of my M.2 issues and if I get the timer issue, I'll see if forcing an MEI update from an older BIOS resolves them without breaking anything else.
> 
> Edit: Using WinTimerTester is showing the firmwares that work, so far, to be holding the same QueryPerformanceTImer frequency regardless of CPU clock, while the ones that produce performance issues are allowing this frequency to scale with CPU frequency.
> 
> Edit2: 1.80 definitely has the bug, even with settings that keep the performance timer from scaling.


Ouch, thanks for the report. I do hope that they will fix this.


----------



## Blameless

Forcing old ME firmware had no effect. 1.90 and 1.80 affected at any OC setting, even if I keep stock ratios and use just the BCLK.

1.40 and 1.60 confirmed bug free on the timer, but I can barely get them to make it to Windows one time in ten because of how they react to my M.2 SSD and memory when OCed.

Testing 1.71 and 1.70 now.

Edit: Same problem in 1.71 and 1.70.

Looks like 1.60 was the last official release without this bug.

Testing the 1.63 betas...

1.63D which supposedly improved speed step also has this issue.

Now on 1.63B...last one before I try make 1.60 work, or failing that mothball the board and swap to my Gigabyte SOC Champion until ASRock fixes this.

And we have a winner, well so far. 1.63B (one of the betas they hid a while back) is the most recent version I can find that does not have this issue.

Looks like whatever the hell they did with SpeedStep (I should not that this bug exists even if SpeedStep is disabled) caused this, unless there was something in 1.63C (which I've never see anywhere) that's more likely.


----------



## Blameless

I've got 1.63B running satisfactorily. Have to disable all legacy USB support and use a slightly lower OC, but it's working.

4.1GHz, HT enabled, 12 threads LinX 0.6.5 = ~300GFLOPs. Six threads = ~323 GFLOPs. With any firmware after this it's ~300/~240. Anomalous WinRAR and VM performance seems resolved as well.

Still need to test for memory training and cold boot issues.


----------



## hornedfrog86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> I've got 1.63B running satisfactorily. Have to disable all legacy USB support and use a slightly lower OC, but it's working.
> 
> 4.1GHz, HT enabled, 12 threads LinX 0.6.5 = ~300GFLOPs. Six threads = ~323 GFLOPs. With any firmware after this it's ~300/~240. Anomalous WinRAR and VM performance seems resolved as well.
> 
> Still need to test for memory training and cold boot issues.


Hmm, thanks for the report, is that a beta bios?


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hornedfrog86*
> 
> Hmm, thanks for the report, is that a beta bios?


Yeah, it's not listed on ASRock's site, but it's still stored on their servers, and you can get it by changing any of the download links from the x.xx version they have in the link to 1.63B...if you're interested.


----------



## hornedfrog86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> Yeah, it's not listed on ASRock's site, but it's still stored on their servers, and you can get it by changing any of the download links from the x.xx version they have in the link to 1.63B...if you're interested.


Thanks, I appreciate it.


----------



## hornedfrog86

"Looks like 1.60 was the last official release without this bug"

Did this 1.60 give full LinX performance?


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hornedfrog86*
> 
> Did this 1.60 give full LinX performance?


Yes, full, correct, performance in 1.60.

Any remotely recent LINPACK test (LinX, IBT, or the raw binaries straight from Intel), should run best with only one thread per core, but you should _not_ have to actually disable HT to show this. HT is not supposed to have any impact at all if unless threads are actually scheduled to both logical cores on one physical core. Firmware 1.63B and earlier (at least back to 1.4) reflect this. Six threads at a given clock speed deliver identical performance on a six core part, regardless of whether HT is enabled or disabled.

Something ASRock did around firmware 1.63D must have altered how core resources were allocated, timed, or scheduled, once clock speeds deviated from Auto. Full performance in demanding apps is impossible to achieve _unless_ both logical cores are loaded. I noticed it in LINPACK and dismissed it as some sort of Windows scheduling/power update, but then I noticed it other tests when I was benching the difference in memory timings, which led me to test more things, and find more cases where it was noticeable.

I still need to test HPET on these working firmwares, but HPET was doing some crazy stuff on the newer ones. I could run a multi-threaded WinRAR bench, get ~18k KB/s then when tested single threaded performance I'd get some thing like 950KB/s...with HPET off the multithreaded score stayed exactly the same but the single threaded performance was over 2500KB/s.

Not entirely sure how these phenomena are related, but their existence is demonstrable and repeatable. I'm going to send ASRock a report, hopefully they will adjust or revert whatever change caused these issues, while still keeping to compatibility fixes of recent firmware. I have 1.63B running well now, but it requires some silly workarounds...it's good thing my keyboard is plugged into a PS/2 port.


----------



## hornedfrog86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> Yes, full, correct, performance in 1.60.
> 
> Any remotely recent LINPACK test (LinX, IBT, or the raw binaries straight from Intel), should run best with only one thread per core, but you should _not_ have to actually disable HT to show this. HT is not supposed to have any impact at all if unless threads are actually scheduled to both logical cores on one physical core. Firmware 1.63B and earlier (at least back to 1.4) reflect this. Six threads at a given clock speed deliver identical performance on a six core part, regardless of whether HT is enabled or disabled.
> 
> Something ASRock did around firmware 1.63D must have altered how core resources were allocated, timed, or scheduled, once clock speeds deviated from Auto. Full performance in demanding apps is impossible to achieve _unless_ both logical cores are loaded. I noticed it in LINPACK and dismissed it as some sort of Windows scheduling/power update, but then I noticed it other tests when I was benching the difference in memory timings, which led me to test more things, and find more cases where it was noticeable.
> 
> I still need to test HPET on these working firmwares, but HPET was doing some crazy stuff on the newer ones. I could run a multi-threaded WinRAR bench, get ~18k KB/s then when tested single threaded performance I'd get some thing like 950KB/s...with HPET off the multithreaded score stayed exactly the same but the single threaded performance was over 2500KB/s.
> 
> Not entirely sure how these phenomena are related, but their existence is demonstrable and repeatable. I'm going to send ASRock a report, hopefully they will adjust or revert whatever change caused these issues, while still keeping to compatibility fixes of recent firmware. I have 1.63B running well now, but it requires some silly workarounds...it's good thing my keyboard is plugged into a PS/2 port.


Thank you for the update! I'm wondering what happens with windows 10 on this board .


----------



## hotrod717

Here you go JPMboy
http://hwbot.org/submission/2885276_

52/44 @ 1.48v core and 2.04v input. Unreal scaling on cold. Feeling it out. Still have to optimize scores.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

nice hotrod717!

Did you get that chip new retail?


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> nice hotrod717!
> 
> Did you get that chip new retail?


Yessir. I held off and stressed over getting a decent one. Lol.
Talk about Luck. I am concerned about its preference for low input volts when it comes to max clocks though.
Had a condensation issue and had to abort the session, but was having some trouble with 54-55. It was good for
53 @ 1.52v / 2.05v. Maybe just a bad multi at 54. When I went 55 strapped it seemed willing before I had to shut down. Haven't pushed past cbb at -85c yet either.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> Here you go JPMboy
> http://hwbot.org/submission/2885276_
> 
> 52/44 @ 1.48v core and 2.04v input. Unreal scaling on cold. Feeling it out. Still have to optimize scores.


lol. nice. not sure why it's dedicated to me. but thank you anyway.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> nice hotrod717!
> 
> Did you get that chip new retail?


newegg. no really.


----------



## Silent Scone

He's flexing. Some form of mating ritual









Is a very good sample, have you said the batch hotrod?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> He's flexing. Some form of mating ritual
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is a very good sample, have you said the batch hotrod?


Nice silicon for sure. IDK - still using the "sample" I got from Microcenter for $899 in Sept-October.








yeah - I think he wishes that luck would come at our local casinos.







(we all do!)

another topic - doing HCI MT on that 32GB right now. had to go with 16-18-18-1T with tight secondaries... 16-17-17-1T kept popping an error @ ~ 80%. Takes 2x as long to run tho.








1.4V and ram <28C. looking like a 24/7 32GB OC right now.


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> lol. nice. not sure why it's dedicated to me. but thank you anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newegg. no really.


You had made the remark about 5ghz and under 1.5v , no?
Yes, Newegg. I doubt i ever get that lucky from them, again.
Uh Silent Scone, where is your head at? No flexing, just a reference to a previous conversation.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> You had made the remark about 5ghz and under 1.5v , no?
> Yes, Newegg. I doubt i ever get that lucky from them, again.
> Uh Silent Scone, where is your head at? No flexing, just a reference to a previous conversation.


that I did.. happens when you get to my age.









(but I meant 5GHZ under 1.5V sans extreme cooling.







)

Nice cpu bro. Spent the afternoon on the tractor w/bushhog... wife did the front pasture during the week and it looked like she was doing crop circles or something. Had to clean it up before the local boys blame me for the freakin mess.


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> that I did.. happens when you get to my age.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (but I meant 5GHZ under 1.5V sans extreme cooling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> Nice cpu bro. Spent the afternoon on the tractor w/bushhog... wife did the front pasture during the week and it looked like she was doing crop circles or something. Had to clean it up before the local boys blame me for the freakin mess.


yeah I know you what meant. I didnt really push too hard on water, makes me wonder whether I could have gotten it. I've seen scaling on cold, but that is some crazy scaling. Unfortunately there is a big jump from 52 to 53.
In not sure I would trust my wife on a tractor. At she made the effort.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> yeah I know you what meant. I didnt really push too hard on water, makes me wonder whether I could have gotten it. I've seen scaling on cold, but that is some crazy scaling. Unfortunately there is a big jump from 52 to 53.
> In not sure I would trust my wife on a tractor. At she made the effort.


.. cold water?








lol - was a combo of crop circles and Nazca lines.


----------



## Chomuco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Very good


5820k
46 1.200v
http://valid.x86.fr/6u4she
http://i.gyazo.com/d924019d16a7f8b84e213922689c5785.jpg


47 1.240v
http://valid.x86.fr/97vh78
http://i.gyazo.com/afb30cb00fed76304d7ba98d82982837.png
http://i.gyazo.com/0d14066c5de08bc6f8ceb30115b9a7c8.jpg


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chomuco*
> 
> 5820k
> 46 1.200v
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/6u4she
> http://i.gyazo.com/d924019d16a7f8b84e213922689c5785.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 47 1.240v
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/97vh78
> http://i.gyazo.com/afb30cb00fed76304d7ba98d82982837.png
> http://i.gyazo.com/0d14066c5de08bc6f8ceb30115b9a7c8.jpg










Very nice


----------



## aerotracks

looks like you have a winner


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chomuco*
> 
> 5820k
> 46 1.200v
> 
> 47 1.240v


Ey... it's me, ur brother. Let us borrow that chip for a while.


----------



## Kimir

If only that was a 5960X.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> Here you go JPMboy
> http://hwbot.org/submission/2885276_
> 
> 52/44 @ 1.48v core and 2.04v input. Unreal scaling on cold. Feeling it out. Still have to optimize scores.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chomuco*
> 
> 5820k
> 46 1.200v
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/6u4she
> http://i.gyazo.com/d924019d16a7f8b84e213922689c5785.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 47 1.240v
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/97vh78
> http://i.gyazo.com/afb30cb00fed76304d7ba98d82982837.png
> http://i.gyazo.com/0d14066c5de08bc6f8ceb30115b9a7c8.jpg


hey guys - don't forget to fill out the google form in the OP. I can only update the table once google has it.


----------



## Nizzen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chomuco*
> 
> 5820k
> 46 1.200v
> http://valid.x86.fr/6u4she
> http://i.gyazo.com/d924019d16a7f8b84e213922689c5785.jpg
> 
> 
> 47 1.240v
> http://valid.x86.fr/97vh78
> http://i.gyazo.com/afb30cb00fed76304d7ba98d82982837.png
> http://i.gyazo.com/0d14066c5de08bc6f8ceb30115b9a7c8.jpg


Why stop on 47?

Go for gold, and 50


----------



## Chomuco

Thanks guys! I leave 24:7
44, 1.140v
http://i.imgur.com/1Mjynnu.jpg


50 ... He is a friend 5960 ...Very good chip ?


----------



## devilhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chomuco*
> 
> Thanks guys! I leave 24: 7
> 44, 1.140v
> http://cdn.overclock.net/d/da/da91c3c9_80da096411317f30d8ba1ab537149894.jpeg
> http://i.imgur.com/1Mjynnu.jpg
> 
> 
> 50 ... He is a friend 5960 ...Very good chip ?


last picture have seen long time ago








https://www.facebook.com/rognordic/photos/pcb.777015212355011/777015165688349/?type=1&theater


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devilhead*
> 
> last picture have seen long time ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/rognordic/photos/pcb.777015212355011/777015165688349/?type=1&theater


Loooooooooooool


----------



## one80

A quick question - Two chips that require the same vcore, however use different offsets to get there. Would you consider the one that uses more offset (ie a lower "baseline") the better chip, or the one that uses less offset?


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *one80*
> 
> A quick question - Two chips that require the same vcore, however use different offsets to get there. Would you consider the one that uses more offset (ie a lower "baseline") the better chip, or the one that uses less offset?


Adaptive voltage? If Vcore is equal (unlikely) then the chip which can operate reliably at idle frequencies with the lowest voltage is better.


----------



## one80

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Adaptive voltage? If Vcore is equal (unlikely) then the chip which can operate reliably at idle frequencies with the lowest voltage is better.


Yep adaptive voltage.

As unlikely as it is, the two 5960x's I have seem to want the same (or very close) Vcore for the same OC... Perhaps I'm doing something wrong?


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat

Mabye on the wrong board, with the wrong bios version ?
I think your EVGA X99 Micro holds you back from better results.

Or both chips are the same, it is almost impossible, but not impossible


----------



## one80

Latest BIOS, but yes, I wonder if I can get better results out of them on another board.

They both run 4.2 @1.17 and 4.4 @ 1.26-1.27.

I need a mATX board, so may have to hold out until the Asus X99WS board is released...


----------



## spelli93

Excuse the intrusion, but is it normal to have vCore raising only in full load?
I set the voltage to 1.1 but in full load it raises to 1.2 (I only changed the vCore in bios, all other voices are left to auto).
Thank you


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spelli93*
> 
> Excuse the intrusion, but is it normal to have vCore raising only in full load?
> I set the voltage to 1.1 but in full load it raises to 1.2 (I only changed the vCore in bios, all other voices are left to auto).
> Thank you


Vcore is not meant to go higher than what you set in the BIOS. Are you running Prime95?


----------



## spelli93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Vcore is not meant to go higher than what you set in the BIOS. Are you running Prime95?


No, AIDA. Could it be the LLC set to auto that increases it?
RealBench does not increase it


----------



## Silent Scone

Seeing some really good chips in here of late.


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spelli93*
> 
> No, AIDA. Could it be the LLC set to auto that increases it?
> RealBench does not increase it


That is correct, play with LLC.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devilhead*
> 
> last picture have seen long time ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/rognordic/photos/pcb.777015212355011/777015165688349/?type=1&theater


I knew I had seen that screenie before!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *one80*
> 
> A quick question - Two chips that require the same vcore, however use different offsets to get there. Would you consider the one that uses more offset (ie a lower "baseline") the better chip, or the one that uses less offset?


the one with the higher offset has a lower VID.. so may be the better chip for ambient OC.

when using adaptive. set a low mV offset and put all the rest in additional turbo. The thing with negative offset when using adaptive is that's it's nearly impossible to test idle clocks without locking the multipliers down .. .and that;s not equivalent to idle stability with dynamic clocks and voltage.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spelli93*
> 
> No, AIDA. Could it be the LLC set to auto that increases it?
> RealBench does not increase it


LLC affects input voltage, not vcore on this platform. And the vcore will increase above bios setting (by like 14mV) under load - that's normal.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Seeing some really good chips in here of late.


yeah - I noticed that too. gotta grin at hotrod getting a good chip from newegg.







talk about a lottery with no return. whoa.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> And the vcore will increase above bios setting (by like 14mV) under load - that's normal.


That artificial 14mV Vcore increase is due to the inaccuracy of the ASUS mobo Vcore sensor. It only measures in 16mV increments.


----------



## tux1989

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chomuco*
> 
> Thanks guys! I leave 24: 7
> 44, 1.140v
> http://cdn.overclock.net/d/da/da91c3c9_80da096411317f30d8ba1ab537149894.jpeg
> http://i.imgur.com/1Mjynnu.jpg
> 
> 
> 50 ... He is a friend 5960 ...Very good chip ?


Very good.But is it stable at 44 with that voltage ?


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tux1989*
> 
> Very good.But is it stable at 44 with that voltage ?


Hello

It's AIDA stable for 2 minutes. lol


----------



## tux1989

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> It's AIDA stable for 2 minutes. lol










Mine takes 1.2v to be stable at 44. 1.235v for 45 and 1.275 for 46


----------



## Chomuco

hi i think if this as a good time
and I need to configure either the bios
http://i.gyazo.com/9a0799d407dff9cc085fab4a73f5f7a2.png
http://i.gyazo.com/7b512eb9ef6658d388e07b41ab859ea8.png
http://i.gyazo.com/4777423db39200734350975d7d9ecd99.png
http://i.gyazo.com/df6b2f23bf5969ca302cd676c321386c.png


----------



## spelli93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> That artificial 14mV Vcore increase is due to the inaccuracy of the ASUS mobo Vcore sensor. It only measures in 16mV increments.


So is it not normal? Playing with LLC does nothing. When I run AIDA, no matter what, the vcore increases by 0.1


----------



## tux1989

I have a question.With Asus X99-A is it posible to oc memory to 3000 Mhz with strap 100 ?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> That artificial 14mV Vcore increase is due to the inaccuracy of the ASUS mobo Vcore sensor. It only measures in 16mV increments.


Um.. the value is measured with a DMM off the probeit belt. (and agrees with what AID64 reports too.).








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spelli93*
> 
> So is it not normal? Playing with LLC does nothing. When I run AIDA, no matter what, the vcore increases by 0.1


one more time.. LLC affects input voltage. Not vcore on x99.


----------



## spelli93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Um.. the value is measured with a DMM off the probeit belt. (and agrees with what AID64 reports too.).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> one more time.. LLC affects input voltage. Not vcore on x99.


Ok. The problem is there, nonetheless. 0.1 vcore of increment is not small.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spelli93*
> 
> Ok. The problem is there, nonetheless. 0.1 vcore of increment is not small.


100mV is not small indeed. it should not be that high - 10mV is more usual. what are you exact bios settings? what MB? (fillout rigbuilder - how to link in my sig)

anyway - just did a quick measurement with a fluke DMM:
4.5/4.3GHZ [email protected] 1.95V [email protected] (mid... ~ 65mV droop) lol- 32GB ram at 3200 with 1.4V is helped by increasing several rails








Bios setting: 1.255V
desktop idle: 1.287V by DMM
R15 load: 1.295V by DMM


----------



## spelli93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 100mV is not small indeed. it should not be that high - 10mV is more usual. what are you exact bios settings? what MB? (fillout rigbuilder - how to link in my sig)
> 
> anyway - just did a quick measurement with a fluke DMM:
> 4.5/4.3GHZ [email protected] 1.95V [email protected] (mid... ~ 65mV droop) lol- 32GB ram at 3200 with 1.4V is helped by increasing several rails
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bios setting: 1.255V
> desktop idle: 1.287V by DMM
> R15 load: 1.295V by DMM


Done, you can find my rig in sig.

Also I post an imgur album with all my bios screens:


http://imgur.com/PUgn9


Thank you!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spelli93*
> 
> Done, you can find my rig in sig.
> 
> Also I post an imgur album with all my bios screens:
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/PUgn9
> 
> 
> Thank you!


Super! thanks.

So from your bios screenies:

VR Fault -> disabled
VR efficiency -> high performance
CPU Current -> 140%
CPU Load Line - 6 to 7
CPu Input voltage -> 1.90 (with the current core frequency)
CPU power phase - > Optimized
with that cooling you should be able to run 4.2 on the cpu easy, and I think 4.5GHz with not much effort.

Also- 2800 ram is a bit tricky due to strap. frankly with that ram (I had the same kit) 3200c16 will not be difficult at all, but requires 100 strap... switch to strap 100 multi to 42. set 3200, 16-18-18-44-1T with 1.38V vdimm. switch to adaptive VCore

CPU Vcore - Adaptive
Offset -> 0.005V
then add the remaining voltage needed for your OC in the Additional Turbo field. so.. 0.005+ 1.195V would be 1.200V total vcore. for 4.2GHz a total adaptive voltage of like 1.2V should boot. if not, increase it slowly by 5mV increments until it does.

here's some bios screen shots for adaptive:

150208150308.zip 2705k .zip file


----------



## spelli93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Super! thanks.
> 
> So from your bios screenies:
> 
> VR Fault -> disabled
> VR efficiency -> high performance
> CPU Current -> 140%
> CPU Load Line - 6 to 7
> CPu Input voltage -> 1.90 (with the current core frequency)
> CPU power phase - > Optimized
> with that cooling you should be able to run 4.2 on the cpu easy, and I think 4.5GHz with not much effort.
> 
> Also- 2800 ram is a bit tricky due to strap. frankly with that ram (I had the same kit) 3200c16 will not be difficult at all, but requires 100 strap... switch to strap 100 multi to 42. set 3200, 16-18-18-44-1T with 1.38V vdimm. switch to adaptive VCore
> 
> CPU Vcore - Adaptive
> Offset -> 0.005V
> then add the remaining voltage needed for your OC in the Additional Turbo field. so.. 0.005+ 1.195V would be 1.200V total vcore. for 4.2GHz a total adaptive voltage of like 1.2V should boot. if not, increase it slowly by 5mV increments until it does.
> 
> here's some bios screen shots for adaptive:
> 
> 150208150308.zip 2705k .zip file


Amazing, thank you very much!
I think I have some issues also on the cooler/temp side, because with the bios configuration of my images in full load I get 70 on the highest core. Don't know if it is because of room temp(25-26), cooler issue or something else, but temps are not in line with other similar configs.

Anyways I'll try your settings asap.
Thank you again!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spelli93*
> 
> Amazing, thank you very much!
> I think I have some issues also on the cooler/temp side, because with the bios configuration of my images in full load I get *70 on the highest core*. Don't know if it is because of room temp(25-26), cooler issue or something else, but temps are not in line with other similar configs.
> 
> Anyways I'll try your settings asap.
> Thank you again!


that is pretty warm - so be careful going to any higher voltage. You might want to check that the cooler is mounted properly AND that the TIM application is "clean"... with really good TIM like Gelid Ex, or PK-1, 2, or 3.

here's a more sedate 4.4/4.2/2666 on strap 100.

44c42m2666Adaptive.zip 3448k .zip file


----------



## spelli93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> that is pretty warm - so be careful going to any higher voltage. You might want to check that the cooler is mounted properly AND that the TIM application is "clean"... with really good TIM like Gelid Ex, or PK-1, 2, or 3.
> 
> here's a more sedate 4.4/4.2/2666 on strap 100.
> 
> 44c42m2666Adaptive.zip 3448k .zip file


Already reseated but no improvements (used MX-4).
I tried your settings and the pc boots, but the strange thing is the turbo does not kick in, and I followed perfectly your bios screens.
The maximum clock that reaches is 3300MHz.
Windows is set to maximum performance. There is something strange here


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Um.. the value is measured with a DMM off the probeit belt. (and agrees with what AID64 reports too.).


AiDA 64 gives me the inaccurate 16mV hysteresis in reading too, Raja mentioned the inaccuracy of the sensors many pages back. It was suggested that CPU VID should be used instead to see how much Vcore is being supplied.

In my case, with a Vcore of 1.31V in the BIOS, it measures as 1.312V in AiDA. With a Vcore of 1.32V in the BIOS, it measures as 1.328V in AiDA. That is a 16mV difference due to the inaccuracy of the sensor, hence why VID is a better way to measure the actual Vcore under Windows.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spelli93*
> 
> Already reseated but no improvements (used MX-4).
> I tried your settings and the pc boots, but the strange thing is the turbo does not kick in, and I followed perfectly your bios screens.
> The maximum clock that reaches is 3300MHz.
> Windows is set to maximum performance. There is something strange here


? set windows to balanced and check that min proc state is 0%. before loading the settings, did you clear cmos or "load optimized defaults"? Doing so would clear any residual settings from the previous XMP.
can always post a bios screenie pack (just zip them into a folder and post back here).








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> AiDA 64 gives me the inaccurate 16mV hysteresis in reading too, Raja mentioned the inaccuracy of the sensors many pages back. It was suggested that CPU VID should be used instead to see how much Vcore is being supplied.
> 
> In my case, with a Vcore of 1.31V in the BIOS, it measures as 1.312V in AiDA. With a Vcore of 1.32V in the BIOS, it measures as 1.328V in AiDA. That is a 16mV difference due to the inaccuracy of the sensor, hence why VID is a better way to measure the actual Vcore under Windows.


yup - I'm aware of the reading in various OS-based software... and, VID is not a good way to measure vcore, since you can over or undershoot the VID line very easily. In the above example, the VID at those settings is 1.264V... and will change according to OS-tools with offset or turbo changes when using adaptive voltage at the same core frequency and load - try it and see (credit to hotrod). the only way to get a number close to actual, without using a special Intel socket tool or reading off the cap solder points on the back, is to use the mobo read point on the R5E. Frankly all MOBOs should have read points.


----------



## spelli93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> ? set windows to balanced and check that min proc state is 0%. before loading the settings, did you clear cmos or "load optimized defaults"? Doing so would clear any residual settings from the previous XMP.
> can always post a bios screenie pack (just zip them into a folder and post back here).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yup - I'm aware of the reading in various OS-based software... and, VID is not a good way to measure vcore, since you can over or undershoot the VID line very easily. In the above example, the VID at those settings is 1.264V... and will change according to OS-tools with offset or turbo changes when using adaptive voltage at the same core frequency and load - try it and see (credit to hotrod). the only way to get a number close to actual, without using a special Intel socket tool or reading off the cap solder points on the back, is to use the mobo read point on the R5E. Frankly all MOBOs should have read points.


Ok, apparently I had disabled C-states in Bios and setting them to Auto let the cpu reach 4.2Ghz with 1.21 vCore so








I'm now testing and it seems stable with 3 or 4° higher than before.
The strange thing now is that RealTemp gives me higher temps than what they really are and what all other software say :with:

EDIT: Nope, AIDA stopped saying hardware failure detected


----------



## Silent Scone

Isolate AIDA tests if you're unsure what is causing your instability. If the system appears stable it can likely be cache, AIDA is an absolute weapon at finding cache instability


----------



## BrotherBeast

Just got a 5960X and going to cool it with a Phanteks PH-TC14PE.I need information from anyone using this cooler.What sustained overclocks are you guys running and temps?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spelli93*
> 
> Ok, apparently I had disabled C-states in Bios and setting them to Auto let the cpu reach 4.2Ghz with 1.21 vCore so
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm now testing and it seems stable with 3 or 4° higher than before.
> The strange thing now is that RealTemp gives me higher temps than what they really are and what all other software say :with:
> 
> EDIT: Nope, AIDA stopped saying hardware failure detected


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Isolate AIDA tests if you're unsure what is causing your instability. If the system appears stable it can likely be cache, AIDA is an absolute weapon at finding cache instability


^^ This.

How long did it run before failing?
each chip/MB combo is different so you will need to do some tuning. Also, 5820 may need a bit more input voltage
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrotherBeast*
> 
> Just got a 5960X and going to cool it with a Phanteks PH-TC14PE.I need information from anyone using this cooler.What sustained overclocks are you guys running and temps?


air cooled 8-core? 4.2-4.4 depending on voltage and your personal limit for operating temperature.


----------



## spelli93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> ^^ This.
> How long did it run before failing?
> each chip/MB combo is different so you will need to do some tuning. Also, 5820 may need a bit more input voltage
> air cooled 8-core? 4.2-4.4 depending on voltage and your personal limit for operating temperature.


My progress so far: AIDA gave me that error because of dram voltage too low (increased of 1 step, so it should be more or less the same).
@4.2GHz 1.2 core my temps are too high (74-75) so I'm sitting on 4.0 with 1.1 and max temp of 69
The problem is that after 2.5hrs of AIDA I got an INTERNAL_POWER_ERROR BSOD, that is probably caused by hibernation (I was AFK when that happened).
Disabled hibernation I'm doing another 3 hrs test of AIDA


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spelli93*
> 
> My progress so far: AIDA gave me that error because of dram voltage too low (increased of 1 step, so it should be more or less the same).
> @4.2GHz 1.2 core my temps are too high (74-75) so I'm sitting on 4.0 with 1.1 and max temp of 69
> The problem is that after 2.5hrs of AIDA I got an INTERNAL_POWER_ERROR BSOD, that is probably caused by hibernation (I was AFK when that happened).
> Disabled hibernation I'm doing another 3 hrs test of AIDA


nice progress!
75C is warm, but not that bad with only 1.2V. I do understand personal limits with T. I don't like temps above 70C either.







Internal power bsod? Really? the system should not try to hibernate when under load? - yeah so with adaptive vcore, disable sleep states in bios until you get something fairly solid.


----------



## spelli93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> nice progress!
> 75C is warm, but not that bad with only 1.2V. I do understand personal limits with T. I don't like temps above 70C either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Internal power bsod? Really? the system should not try to hibernate when under load? - yeah so with adaptive vcore, disable sleep states in bios until you get something fairly solid.


Is it not enough to disable hibernation (which I do not use, also because I have an ssd?)
BTW 1.5hr in and no BSOD, max temp 65° with 1.1 (and air conditioning on in my room, it's hot here in Italy)









EDIT: Another failure by AIDA after 2 hrs :roll eyes:
The VCCIN of 1.9 you gave is good for 4ghz?

EDIT2: The cache is the problem, but how could it be possible since it's all on Auto?


----------



## one80

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrotherBeast*
> 
> Just got a 5960X and going to cool it with a Phanteks PH-TC14PE.I need information from anyone using this cooler.What sustained overclocks are you guys running and temps?


I'm running 4.2 @ 1.18 on a Thermalright VX. Temps peak at 70C.

You should be fine with that cooler


----------



## nintari

So has anyone written up a definitive guide for overclocking these chips yet? I'm trying to sort through this thread and the rampage V thread and it is going to take years at this rate lmao

Rig is in my sig for specs

right now I have mine running at 4.5GHz no speed step, 1.375v core and didn't get any lockups on Asus real bench. Max temp I seen on one core for a second or two was 82c average max temp varies between cores but is around 72-76c (please keep in mind though this was with a h100 and silent fans, I just recently put in the H110 I had so have to re-test)

my understanding is do not run prime95 wit this platform.... every time I tried it was an instant BSOD or lockup lol so I don't know if I am unstable still or this is generally why they say don't run prime.

overclocking on this board and CPU is completely alien to me...previously I had a 3770k and an MSI Mpower Z77, found a relatively simple guide and was done and dialed in relatively quickly









so with that said if anyone has some suggested settings for me to try first please feel free to let me know. my main goal is not to push this as fast as possible but to get a very nice O/C while maintaining some form of silence lol


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nintari*
> 
> So has anyone written up a definitive guide for overclocking these chips yet? I'm trying to sort through this thread and the rampage V thread and it is going to take years at this rate lmao
> 
> Rig is in my sig for specs
> 
> right now I have mine running at 4.5GHz no speed step, 1.375v core and didn't get any lockups on Asus real bench. Max temp I seen on one core for a second or two was 82c average max temp varies between cores but is around 72-76c (please keep in mind though this was with a h100 and silent fans, I just recently put in the H110 I had so have to re-test)
> 
> my understanding is do not run prime95 wit this platform.... every time I tried it was an instant BSOD or lockup lol so I don't know if I am unstable still or this is generally why they say don't run prime.
> 
> overclocking on this board and CPU is completely alien to me...previously I had a 3770k and an MSI Mpower Z77, found a relatively simple guide and was done and dialed in relatively quickly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so with that said if anyone has some suggested settings for me to try first please feel free to let me know. my main goal is not to push this as fast as possible but to get a very nice O/C while maintaining some form of silence lol


Drop that Vcore to 1.34V and test again. 1.35+ is getting dangerous for 24/7 use. Above 4.2/4.3 GHz, Prime95 will be unstable with a Realbench stable Vcore, so don't use p95 above 4.3GHz. I run my IMC (Integrated Memory Controller) at overload, and I can reach 4.5GHz with 1.32V. Those who run their rigs with 4 sticks of RAM (underloaded IMC) can usually use less voltage for 4.5GHz.

1.96V of VCCIN (Input CPU Voltage) is safe for 24/7 use too. (Up to 2.00V is safe on my board).

Remember, temperature doesn't kill these chips (they can be run at 85'C for 24/7 use) - voltage does. With Sandy Bridge it was the other way round because of the larger process size.


----------



## nintari

1.35 wasn't stable which is why I tried 1.375, but I can try to change the VCCIN what is it from 1.9v - 2v for this?

any other settings to change such as power limits or vdroop (as in past boards)?

when I did the asus auto tune it put it at 4.4GHz and had vcore listed as 1.41 volts during heavy usage which scared me and I then began to attempt manual overclocking. I figured the AI thing wouldn't give good results anyway lol but figured I'd give it a go.

also just realized something.... I thought I read somewhere that the H110 pump was fixed and the speed didn't change... but it looks like I will have to tweak the fans and pump connection to make sure the pump stays full speed and the fans rev up when the CPU heats up. I opened AI suite to see that my pump was running at 400 rpm, I just set it to fixed and max speed and it is now reading 1500rpm. I'm still in the process of setting this system up and tweaking it every now and then so I still have a long way to go.

Luckily I also have another 5930k build coming up so I'll mess with that one too to see which might be better at OC'ing


----------



## Desolutional

Yep, increase the VCCIN to 1.96V, and set "LLC" to Level 7 (on my board that is level 7 out of a possible 9 levels).


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spelli93*
> 
> Is it not enough to disable hibernation (which I do not use, also because I have an ssd?)
> BTW 1.5hr in and no BSOD, max temp 65° with 1.1 (and air conditioning on in my room, it's hot here in Italy)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Another failure by AIDA after 2 hrs :roll eyes:
> The VCCIN of 1.9 you gave is good for 4ghz?
> 
> EDIT2: The cache is the problem, but how could it be possible since it's all on Auto?


okay - post bios screen shots of your most recent OC. If you OC ram... cache may need adjustment. 1.9V VCCIN should be.. but some chips "like" more input. you can go up to 1.98V (just keep LLC at a mid setting - vdroop is a friend







)

also - 2 hours in is probably not vcore, may be cache and/or ram settings.


----------



## nintari

home now, going to try a few things out







would be nice if I could get my notebook webcam close up to my monitor and stream it live on twitch lol


----------



## spelli93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> okay - post bios screen shots of your most recent OC. If you OC ram... cache may need adjustment. 1.9V VCCIN should be.. but some chips "like" more input. you can go up to 1.98V (just keep LLC at a mid setting - vdroop is a friend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> also - 2 hours in is probably not vcore, may be cache and/or ram settings.


Here you are.

Bios.zip 1812k .zip file


Note that I have not yet tested the adaptive mode on the cache, before it was fixed


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spelli93*
> 
> Here you are.
> 
> Bios.zip 1812k .zip file
> 
> 
> Note that I have not yet tested the adaptive mode on the cache, before it was fixed


ah - adaptive cache is broke! Use offset cache or fixed. with the cache at stock (min and max @ auto as you have it) set cache voltage to offset and +0.100V (you will have to tune on this OR auto cache voltage (I know, I said to increase it). Try Auto for now until you eliminate some other possibilities. I suspect the AID64 crashes were not cache related.

set VCCIO CPU and VCCIO PCH to 1.06875 (two notches up)
Set cpu input voltage to 1.90-1.92. That should be plenty for 4.0GHz.
IN the dram timing menu - what is "Eventual Dram Voltage" set to?

If not, 2666 with tight timings will do very well.








that LPX2800 kit should do 3200 as you have it... baring an average->weak IMC.


----------



## nintari

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Yep, increase the VCCIN to 1.96V, and set "LLC" to Level 7 (on my board that is level 7 out of a possible 9 levels).


Still didn't work for stable 4.5







real bench would crash consistently at 9 minutes in. I honestly jumped from 1.35 to 1.375 when I tried I might be able to do somewhere in between or 1.35 might work with the cpu input changed (might try for 1.345, 1.348 or whatever values it lets me input and so on up to see

however I did play around and got 4.4GHz at CPU core 1.3V and CPU Input Voltage of 1.97 (for some reason it keeps going to either 1.95 or 1.97 whenever I try for 1.96....??)

going to play some more and lower voltage slowly and CPU input to see how low I can go. if I am going to run 4.4GHz I think I may just go with a turbo multi of 44 to get the throttling down to save power since I can't run it quite balls to the walls. max I had seen on one core was 72c but average max was 62-65c at these settings.


----------



## Agenesis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nintari*
> 
> Still didn't work for stable 4.5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> real bench would crash consistently at 9 minutes in. I honestly jumped from 1.35 to 1.375 when I tried I might be able to do somewhere in between or 1.35 might work with the cpu input changed (might try for 1.345, 1.348 or whatever values it lets me input and so on up to see
> 
> however I did play around and got 4.4GHz at CPU core 1.3V and CPU Input Voltage of 1.97 (for some reason it keeps going to either 1.95 or 1.97 whenever I try for 1.96....??)
> 
> going to play some more and lower voltage slowly and CPU input to see how low I can go. if I am going to run 4.4GHz I think I may just go with a turbo multi of 44 to get the throttling down to save power since I can't run it quite balls to the walls. max I had seen on one core was 72c but average max was 62-65c at these settings.


Try playing around with the input voltages more. I know with my chip at least it's really picky about the input voltage. It has to be around 1.92v, no more no less.


----------



## spelli93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> ah - adaptive cache is broke! Use offset cache or fixed. with the cache at stock (min and max @ auto as you have it) set cache voltage to offset and +0.100V (you will have to tune on this OR auto cache voltage (I know, I said to increase it). Try Auto for now until you eliminate some other possibilities. I suspect the AID64 crashes were not cache related.
> 
> set VCCIO CPU and VCCIO PCH to 1.06875 (two notches up)
> Set cpu input voltage to 1.90-1.92. That should be plenty for 4.0GHz.
> IN the dram timing menu - what is "Eventual Dram Voltage" set to?
> 
> If not, 2666 with tight timings will do very well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that LPX2800 kit should do 3200 as you have it... baring an average->weak IMC.


I suspected it was cache because Aida stopped after 20min of only cache stress. That time the voltage on it was auto, not adaptive but fixed auto.

To be honest my kit is a 2666LPX not 2800, if that changes something. Eventual dram voltage is set to Auto.

Trying your settings









EDIT: AIDA stopped after 10min


----------



## Silent Scone

Is cache set to auto?

Just flicking through what you've been saying it seems you've gone from 2 hours to 10 minutes so you seem to have back tracked somewhere


----------



## spelli93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Is cache set to auto?


No, offset + 0.1 as jpmboy suggested

The strange thing is that if I run tests separately for 20 min each, no error comes up


----------



## Silent Scone

Sorry I meant frequency. Running isolated is good when it works at picking out errors, but obviously you do want to test all together. Perhaps untick FPU and test again with everything else. Floating point and AVX 2 instructions are what call on the most current. I would even argue it's not entirely necessary to test with this ticked at all but it's entirely up to you and what your workload entails.

If this passes you'll probably looking at lack of vcore and potentially input if at a moderate level currently


----------



## spelli93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Sorry I meant frequency. Running isolated is good when it works at picking out errors, but obviously you do want to test all together. Perhaps untick FPU and test again with everything else. Floating point and AVX 2 instructions are what call on the most current. I would even argue it's not entirely necessary to test with this ticked at all but it's entirely up to you and what your workload entails.
> 
> If this passes you'll probably looking at lack of vcore and potentially input if at a moderate level currently


Frequency and multiplier of cache are on Auto, I did not touch cache (and I think I won't).

VCCIN is 1.92, you have the same for 4.4ghz cpu and 4ghz cache, I would think it's plenty for my freq.
I'm trying to isolate the error but not knowing when or if the error would show up is a pain... I cannot wait 2 hrs everytime


----------



## Silent Scone

Running a good memory stresser like HCI doesn't take all that long. Not sure if JP has suggested doing this yet.

If you get no errors there you can at least rule out memory.

We're fishing in the dark for you unfortunately. Might be beneficial for you to go back to basics.

Enable the XMP profile for your memory, leaving System Agent in auto offset, set the desired vcore for your core frequency and attempt AIDA again.

It's frustrating having to wait hours at a time however overclocking can be a lengthy process of elimination that requires you to soak test settings, if you aren't willing to do that then there isn't much we can do for you. This isn't a dig, it's totally understandable that end users would rather not subject themselves to it.


----------



## spelli93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Running a good memory stresser like HCI doesn't take all that long. Not sure if JP has suggested doing this yet.
> 
> If you get no errors there you can at least rule out memory.


Nope, never tried it, so thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spelli93*
> 
> Nope, never tried it, so thanks for the suggestion!


Ok, in that case you'll need an inkling on how to set it up correctly.


One instance _per_ thread
Divide roughly 85 to 90% of memory between each thread leaving the OS room to breathe
Run for a minimum of 400%-600%
If in that time you receive a memory error the memory stability is conditional enough for it to cause you issues in AIDA and general use alike.


----------



## spelli93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Ok, in that case you'll need an inkling on how to set it up correctly.
> 
> 
> One instance _per_ thread
> Divide roughly 85 to 90% of memory between each thread leaving the OS room to breathe
> Run for a minimum of 400%-600%
> If in that time you receive a memory error the memory stability is conditional enough for it to cause you issues in AIDA and general use alike.


So, I'm doing this:

12 instances (hyper threading active)
Testing 14400Mb of ram (90% of total available), so 1200Mb per thread
Run for 600%
Correct?

Already found an error at 17%. What am I to do?


----------



## Silent Scone

Yep, it's a start


----------



## spelli93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Yep, it's a start


Dunno if you have seen the edit, but I already found an error


----------



## Silent Scone

System is pretty unstable in that case. That helps, but not really sure what to suggest. Wasn't following earlier so not sure what your memory configuration is. Revert to XMP and attempt to rerun it at the manufacturers timings and frequency if not already, including the designated strap.


----------



## spelli93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> System is pretty unstable in that case. That helps, but not really sure what to suggest. Wasn't following earlier so not sure what your memory configuration is. Revert to XMP and attempt to rerun it at the manufacturers timings and frequency if not already, including the designated strap.


The problem is that if I set to XMP the strap sets itself to 125 and adaptive mode goes to hell... Can I set dram to 2667mhz on 100 strap manually? What are good timings in that case?


----------



## Silent Scone

Good timings is a how long is a piece of string question. You're making life slightly difficult for yourself by doing this, it depends what the sticks are capable of at that frequency. Start by simply dropping the frequency and straps at the manufacturers timings and test again with HCI


----------



## spelli93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Good timings is a how long is a piece of string question. You're making life slightly difficult for yourself by doing this, it depends what the sticks are capable of at that frequency. Start by simply dropping the frequency and straps at the manufacturers timings and test again with HCI


I sum up my initial problem: I had stability with 4.0 GHz with 1.1 FIXED vCore. The strange thing is that with AIDA the vCore raised up automatically to 1.2 without a reason, so jpm suggested me those settings in order to have adaptive mode working (I had XMP on 2800 and 125 strap and, from what I learned, adaptive does not work on 125 strap) and my vcore did not increase over what i set in bios.

Now if I turn on xmp I'm going back and that strange vcore behavior will return. That's why I was asking if there is a way to set dram manually and have 100 strap


----------



## Silent Scone

Switch to 100 strap and reduce DRAM frequency to 2400. Keep timings that have been applied via XMP, then retest. The most stable frequency above 2400 for 100 strap is sadly 3200 strap. Other straps can require further tuning. This is what I'm trying to avoid you from bumping into at this stage


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spelli93*
> 
> *I suspected it was cache because Aida stopped after 20min of only cache stress*. That time the voltage on it was auto, not adaptive but fixed auto.
> 
> *To be honest my kit is a 2666LPX not 2800*, if that changes something. Eventual dram voltage is set to Auto.
> 
> Trying your settings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: AIDA stopped after 10min


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spelli93*
> 
> The problem is that if I set to XMP the strap sets itself to 125 and adaptive mode goes to hell... Can I set dram to 2667mhz on 100 strap manually? What are good timings in that case?


Lol - that a good reason to suspect cache.








oops - I read your sig rig and saw 2800. PC4 21300- 2666? Yeah, reaching 3200 with that kit is a different story. so 2800 is XMP2 right? Maybe 3000 on strap 125 is possible. 3200 on strap 100 is pushing it (via voltage) if possible at all.
As Scone said, try 2400 at the 2666 xmp ram settings - get that solid then tighten up timings. uUe HCI memtest as a definitive test. You can use AID64 memory test as a preliminary - if it fails that, no hope for HCI MT. I must have a magic IMC or something... 2666 on strap 100 has been a fall-back with just about every ram kit I've tried.


----------



## spelli93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Lol - that a good reason to suspect cache.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oops - I read your sig rig and saw 2800. PC4 21300- 2666? Yeah, reaching 3200 with that kit is a different story. so 2800 is XMP2 right? Maybe 3000 on strap 125 is possible. 3200 on strap 100 is pushing it (via voltage) if possible at all.
> As Scone said, try 2400 at the 2666 xmp ram settings - get that solid then tighten up timings. uUe HCI memtest as a definitive test. You can use AID64 memory test as a preliminary - if it fails that, no hope for HCI MT. I must have a magic IMC or something... 2666 on strap 100 has been a fall-back with just about every ram kit I've tried.


How can cache fail all on Auto?








Yes, PC4 21300- 2666, wrong insert on rig builder, sorry for this.
I've read around and found that changing 1T to 2T in timings is good to stabilize it, so I'm trying memtest with all the settings you suggested before (so 3200 1.39 with only 1T changed to 2T in timings) and is going on without errors, where before they came up shortly after the begin of the test.
This is just because I'm curious, if it fails along I will switch to 2400 on strap 100


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spelli93*
> 
> How can cache fail all on Auto?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, PC4 21300- 2666, wrong insert on rig builder, sorry for this.
> I've read around and found that changing 1T to 2T in timings is good to stabilize it, so I'm trying memtest with all the settings you suggested before (so 3200 1.39 with only 1T changed to 2T in timings) and is going on without errors, where before they came up shortly after the begin of the test.
> This is just because I'm curious, if it fails along I will switch to 2400 on strap 100


I'd say that 3200 @ 2T would be better that [email protected], so give it a shot.








Main thing is once you get a stable ram setting with primary timings.. tune up the core and cache, then go back to ram and tweak the secondaries - you can get significant performance improvements with these.








Also - what Scone was suggesting is to load the XMP so the memory timings are set, then manually change strap back to 100, ram freq to 2400 0r 2666 and do your adaptive thing. that works and is a good way to get the kit running.


----------



## spelli93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I'd say that 3200 @ 2T would be better that [email protected], so give it a shot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Main thing is once you get a stable ram setting with primary timings.. tune up the core and cache, then go back to ram and tweak the secondaries - you can get significant performance improvements with these.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also - what Scone was suggesting is to load the XMP so the memory timings are set, then manually change strap back to 100, ram freq to 2400 0r 2666 and do your adaptive thing. that works and is a good way to get the kit running.


310% without errors on memtest. I'll let arrive to 500% than AIDA is next.
The problem on tweaking secondary timings and cache, for me, is that I have no knowledge on how to


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spelli93*
> 
> 310% without errors on memtest. I'll let arrive to 500% than AIDA is next.
> The problem on tweaking secondary timings and cache, for me, is that I have no knowledge on how to


NIce! so that's at 3200 16-18-18-44 *2T*? yeah - understandable for the secondaries... cache will be straight forward, when ready post back. If the ram passes HCI MT set up as you and scone discussed, you can uncheck that box in AID64 for sure. HCI MT is the toughest ram test there is.


----------



## spelli93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> NIce! so that's at 3200 16-18-18-44 *2T*? yeah - understandable for the secondaries... cache will be straight forward, when ready post back. If the ram passes HCI MT set up as you and scone discussed, you can uncheck that box in AID64 for sure. HCI MT is the toughest ram test there is.



I think ram is pretty stable with 3200 16-18-18-44 2T after memtest. Should I run AIDA now or make some adjustment to cache?

P.S: Thanks for rep


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spelli93*
> 
> 
> I think ram is pretty stable with 3200 16-18-18-44 2T after memtest. Should I run AIDA now or make some adjustment to cache?
> 
> P.S: Thanks for rep


I think that's really good for a 2666 kit.







AIDA will all boxes checked (except disks and graphics) - sure.

with cache.. your core is at 40.. so cache can only help so much. If you are happy with the current perofrmance, then just enjoy. If you want to tweak more... I'd look at core before cache, and try to get 4.2 at under 1.2V which really should be possible. otherwise, work cache up (leave min on auto, increase Max Cache multi only) with voltage on auto one multi at a time until th erig fails to boot to windows or freezes once in windows. Use fixed voltage at first once you know the vo0lyage and multi, then change cache to OFFSET.


----------



## spelli93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I think that's really good for a 2666 kit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AIDA will all boxes checked (except disks and graphics) - sure.
> 
> with cache.. your core is at 40.. so cache can only help so much. If you are happy with the current perofrmance, then just enjoy. If you want to tweak more... I'd look at core before cache, and try to get 4.2 at under 1.2V which really should be possible. otherwise, work cache up (leave min on auto, increase Max Cache multi only) with voltage on auto one multi at a time until th erig fails to boot to windows or freezes once in windows. Use fixed voltage at first once you know the vo0lyage and multi, then change cache to OFFSET.


Ok, AIDA first for 2/3 hours so I know my system is stable with this configuration. After that, increasing core... I don't like it because of my little temp problem (with 1.2 and 4.2ghz my temps went over 70). I bought some sp120 fans and an af140 to replace my stock case fans, so I probably will have this done before trying it (if I feel myself in mood). Cache, don't know, maybe I'll try also to oc it after fan replacement.

For now, let's test








Thank you again, very very much


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spelli93*
> 
> Ok, AIDA first for 2/3 hours so I know my system is stable with this configuration. After that, increasing core... I don't like it because of my little temp problem (with 1.2 and 4.2ghz my temps went over 70). I bought some sp120 fans and an af140 to replace my stock case fans, so I probably will have this done before trying it (if I feel myself in mood). Cache, don't know, maybe I'll try also to oc it after fan replacement.
> 
> For now, let's test
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you again, very very much


you are welcome!


----------



## spelli93

3 hours of AIDA in and no problems. I think I'm good to go








Tomorrow I'll swap fans and monitor a little bit temps


----------



## Silent Scone

Glad you pinned that quickly.


----------



## G227

Hi, I just got back into fine-tuning my system and have few questions.

I have set my 5820K @4.5GHz @1.240V (1245 with -0.005 offset set at adaptive). I have also set the Cache max at 40. The system runs stable, but under AIDA 64 I sometimes get (after a while) "Memory management" BSOD.

From what I have read this has to do with memory not having enough voltage, but I have not touched memory. I have lowered core voltage only. Could that be the issue? Should I increase the core voltage or cache voltage (I have not touched that even though I have increased the multiplier to 40) or try to tinker with the memory voltage?

Thanks a lot for the help!


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G227*
> 
> I have set my 5820K @4.5GHz @1.240V (1245 with -0.005 offset set at adaptive). I have also set the Cache max at 40. The system runs stable, but under AIDA 64 I sometimes get (after a while) "Memory management" BSOD.
> 
> From what I have read this has to do with memory not having enough voltage, but I have not touched memory. I have lowered core voltage only. Could that be the issue? Should I increase the core voltage or cache voltage (I have not touched that even though I have increased the multiplier to 40) or try to tinker with the memory voltage?


If you're running XMP memory voltage shouldn't be an issue. Have you tried adjusting Agent and VTT voltages? Checking your sticks individually with memtest is not a bad idea either to rule out a bad one.


----------



## G227

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> If you're running XMP memory voltage shouldn't be an issue. Have you tried adjusting Agent and VTT voltages? Checking your sticks individually with memtest is not a bad idea either to rule out a bad one.


Not running XMP - I have manually selected 2666MHz instead of default 2400MHz as my sticks are 2666MHz. But I haven't touched any voltage - I guess that could be an issue? I was just suprised that it happened after I lowered the core voltage :/


----------



## nintari

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agenesis*
> 
> Try playing around with the input voltages more. I know with my chip at least it's really picky about the input voltage. It has to be around 1.92v, no more no less.


I figure I might have more time this weekend to test this out. are there any other settings you (or anyone) would suggest trying out? Spread Spectrum, power settings to double check, speed step etc?

My temps have been great so far since 4.4GHz seems to require a lot less voltage, but this is using real bench from asus.. any time I tried to use prime it locked... what other SPU stress tests can I use to make absolute sure worst case scenario? I'm only asking as I am getting in to some video editing using adobe premiere and also transcoding a lot of video so want to make sure this is stable and cool.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G227*
> 
> Hi, I just got back into fine-tuning my system and have few questions.
> 
> I have set my 5820K @4.5GHz @1.240V (1245 with -0.005 offset set at adaptive). I have also set the Cache max at 40. The system runs stable, but under AIDA 64 I sometimes get (after a while) "Memory management" BSOD.
> 
> From what I have read this has to do with memory not having enough voltage, but I have not touched memory. I have lowered core voltage only. Could that be the issue? Should I increase the core voltage or cache voltage (I have not touched that even though I have increased the multiplier to 40) or try to tinker with the memory voltage?
> 
> Thanks a lot for the help!


you did raise the cache frequency... does it give the same error with cache on Auto? One thing about a negative offset (tho -5mV is essentially zero), it is difficult to test the stability at idle, until you get errors or screen freeze down th eline. You cabn try yo lock the multipliers at base (12 for 100, 15 for 125) and lock the voltage low.. but that;s really not the same. was your idle voltage too high using adaptive?


----------



## G227

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> you did raise the cache frequency... does it give the same error with cache on Auto? One thing about a negative offset (tho -5mV is essentially zero), it is difficult to test the stability at idle, until you get errors or screen freeze down th eline. You cabn try yo lock the multipliers at base (12 for 100, 15 for 125) and lock the voltage low.. but that;s really not the same. was your idle voltage too high using adaptive?


Thanks for the answer! Haven't tested it with cache on auto (meaning the cache clock on auto). I haven't increased the cache voltage at all - still left it at auto so that could be an issue. If I wanted to increase that voltage for 40 multiplier - what should it be (assuming I'm running the core at adaptive 1.24V)? Same as a core? I know adaptive doesn't work for cache, so it should be either offset or hard value, but while I know generally about core voltage, I'm not knowledgeable yet about cache voltage.

Also - with offset - should I use negative or positive? Some people say negative is better some that positive is







.

And as per you last comment - I'm not sure what you mean locking the multipliers - sorry







My voltage was too high in general. I first ran 4.3GHz @ 1.24, then increased to 4.5 @1.3 and now find it stable @ as low as 1.24 @4.5GHz - but the memory thing BSOD pops up when stress-testing (not during regular use).

Edit: I have read some of your comments on last few pages on cache OC - particularly:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I think that's really good for a 2666 kit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AIDA will all boxes checked (except disks and graphics) - sure.
> 
> with cache.. your core is at 40.. so cache can only help so much. If you are happy with the current perofrmance, then just enjoy. If you want to tweak more... I'd look at core before cache, and try to get 4.2 at under 1.2V which really should be possible. otherwise, work cache up (leave min on auto, increase Max Cache multi only) with voltage on auto one multi at a time until th erig fails to boot to windows or freezes once in windows. Use fixed voltage at first once you know the vo0lyage and multi, then change cache to OFFSET.


I guess what I don't understand is the last bit - using fixed voltage (i.e - where do I start at this -> 1.24?) and determining the offset? I.e would I then run something like 1.14 with +0.1 offset?


----------



## aerotracks

New Kingston kit got here today, seems a little better than the one I had before. This time tested with 800k before people get themselves worked up about a 32M in XP with 600mb maxmem


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> New Kingston kit got here today, seems a little better than the one I had before. This time tested with 800k before people get themselves worked up about a 32M in XP with 600mb maxmem


Careful, you might get a lecture on violating the tRAS rule & so on.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G227*
> 
> Thanks for the answer! Haven't tested it with cache on auto (meaning the cache clock on auto). I haven't increased the cache voltage at all - still left it at auto so that could be an issue. If I wanted to increase that voltage for 40 multiplier - *what should it be* (assuming I'm running the core at adaptive 1.24V)? Same as a core? I know adaptive doesn't work for cache, so it should be either offset or hard value, but while I know generally about core voltage, I'm not knowledgeable yet about cache voltage.
> 
> Also - *with offset - should I use negative or positive*? Some people say negative is better some that positive is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> And as per you last comment - I'm not sure what you mean locking the multipliers - sorry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My voltage was too high in general. I first ran 4.3GHz @ 1.24, then increased to 4.5 @1.3 and now find it stable @ as low as 1.24 @4.5GHz - but the memory thing BSOD pops up when stress-testing (not during regular use).


For cache - each chip is different, look in bios and see what Auto is applying, then set 40x and try 1.2V... increase until stable. offset on my kit: +0.275 = 1.2V cache.

Negative offset is fine - although I have difficulty understanding the rationale for a negative offset in the context of dynamic voltage control + speedstep. (or even on my 2700K rig which has been using offset+Turbo for several years now).


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Careful, you might get a lecture on violating the tRAS rule & so on.


Such a case of negligence


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> Such a case of negligence


ignorance is bliss.


----------



## G227

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> For cache - each chip is different, look in bios and see what Auto is applying, then set 40x and try 1.2V... increase until stable. offset on my kit: +0.275 = 1.2V cache.
> 
> Negative offset is fine - although I have difficulty understanding the rationale for a negative offset in the context of dynamic voltage control + speedstep. (or even on my 2700K rig which has been using offset+Turbo for several years now).


I see. This makes sense. So to clear up:

1) I presume there isn't a way of monitoring how much cache voltage is applied within windows? So that I didn't have to go to BIOS where the system is not under load (it was showing around 1.25V there)
2) How do I know what the "final" and "base" value of voltage is on "offset" mode? I see Offset in BIOS (Asus X99 Deluxe), but no "base value". I'm asking because you said that +0.275 produces 1.2V for you but since I don't know what the "base" is for me and auto shows 1.245V I'm hesitant so I don't fry things with 1.245 + 0.275








3) If I understand it correctly (researching here on the forum), offset is a little like adaptive settings? It allows for less voltage when not under load - and thus being better to run for 24/7 OC?

4) Last - not related to above - I put 1.245V for core voltage and -0.005V offset - yet when I boot into windows I see in HWiNFO64 max voltages up to 1.252V - is the program reading it wrong or?

Thanks a lot for your help!

EDIT: *So I have somewhat isolated the BSOD issue. It is still showing "Memory Management" but it only happens when I stop AIDA64 stress test (running CPU, FPU, cache and system memory - I'm going to try to run them separately and see how it goes)*. The test runs fine on its own for an hour, but when I click stop I get the BSOD. Happened twice in a row. Thoughts?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G227*
> 
> I see. This makes sense. So to clear up:
> 
> 1) I presume there isn't a way of monitoring how much cache voltage is applied within windows? So that I didn't have to go to BIOS where the system is not under load (it was showing around 1.25V there)
> 2) How do I know what the "final" and "base" value of voltage is on "offset" mode? I see Offset in BIOS (Asus X99 Deluxe), but no "base value". I'm asking because you said that +0.275 produces 1.2V for you but since I don't know what the "base" is for me and auto shows 1.245V I'm hesitant so I don't fry things with 1.245 + 0.275
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) If I understand it correctly (researching here on the forum), offset is a little like adaptive settings? It allows for less voltage when not under load - and thus being better to run for 24/7 OC?
> 
> 4) Last - not related to above - I put 1.245V for core voltage and -0.005V offset - yet when I boot into windows I see in HWiNFO64 max voltages up to 1.252V - is the program reading it wrong or?
> 
> Thanks a lot for your help!
> 
> EDIT: *So I have somewhat isolated the BSOD issue. It is still showing "Memory Management" but it only happens when I stop AIDA64 stress test (running CPU, FPU, cache and system memory - I'm going to try to run them separately and see how it goes)*. The test runs fine on its own for an hour, but when I click stop I get the BSOD. Happened twice in a row. Thoughts?


1) Aid64. "vrm voltage"
2) the base value should be off the Auto rules at stock... but what matters is the voltage applied at the frequency set. So pick a cache multiplier, and start with an offset from the stock voltage.
3) offset is applied across the VID line and not just during load. it is applied at idle and all frequencies up t the max turbo set in bios. Adaptive only adds turbo voltage at the max turbo clock. my adaptive settings idle at 0.784V, voltage responds dynamically to the load and frequency.
4) the program sees the on-die voltage sensor. X99/Haswell-E adds some voltage under load, and droops VCCIN according to the LLC set.

AID64 ram test is pretty gentle, the best test for ram OC is HCI Memtest (90% ram divided between one instance per active thread, run to 500% or more). OCCT, IBT, p95 etc are a bit better than AID64, but not even close to HCI MT for testing ram OC stability.


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

FYI all -

PC Mark 8 is in the Steam sale @ 80% off!!!

http://store.steampowered.com/app/236890


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CYBER-SNIPA*
> 
> FYI all -
> 
> PC Mark 8 is in the Steam sale @ 80% off!!!
> 
> http://store.steampowered.com/app/236890


3DMark is better, and more recent. I'd use PC Mark 8 if I wanted to test some legacy hardware.


----------



## Chomuco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> 3DMark is better, and more recent. I' hardware.


http://www.3dmark.com/sd/3109001


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> Such a case of negligence


Hi, It's nothing to do with negligence, but if you are ok with being patronised by the board which is likely overriding your input that's fine









Otherwise impressive! (Besides Prime







)


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> (Besides Prime
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


I'm not a big fan either, that's why I went easy on the core speed. However, prime95 is very quick in sorting out RAM instabilities.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> ignorance is bliss.


Enlightenment is overrated.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Hi, It's nothing to do with negligence, but if you are ok with being *patronised by the board which is likely overriding your input that's fine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Otherwise impressive! (Besides Prime
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


But stuff does go faster.
So it's better to try & get patronized (so to speak) then never have the guts to question what you are told.

As someone else in the RAM adduct thread said, "Too much theory & not enough practical with you boys".


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chomuco*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/sd/3109001


Hehehe


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Enlightenment is overrated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But stuff does go faster.
> So it's better to try & get patronized (so to speak) then never have the guts to question what you are told.
> 
> As someone else in the RAM adduct thread said, "Too much theory & not enough practical with you boys".


Well that is where opinions differ.

If not for the 'theory', in this case physical restraints and correction in DRAM, then there would be no discussion. What works for benching certainly isn't the case for conventional and what is basically usable stability.

And stuff certainly does go faster when lowering this value, yes. At the minimum value being assigned by the chipset. Below this I would implore you greatly to show benefit below an unspecified value of your choice below the threshold of what it takes to make an active command. If you can, then so be it. As was concluded before, what works for certain instances may not be practical for others - this covers all areas of memory tuning


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> As someone else in the RAM adduct thread said, "Too much theory & not enough practical with you boys".


I think this falls on both sides of the fence. Sometimes things are not known to help for certain, and there is no objective testing performed to confirm they do. At the same time, those that do nothing, will never know either.

On the subject of DRAM, I do find there are limits to what actually helps and what many of us end up setting just because "we can". Pi is a good way to find optimums if you have a well tweaked OS and Waza. Any time I've done that stuff for DRAM, you usually find where the real sweetspots are and what is cosmetic. Understanding the basic principles of DRAM operation can help get from a-b faster. Where something "cosmetically" defies laws, it's usually because it is tied to another setting behind the scenes or because the non-possible value results in an arbitrary application of a higher value. The latter can result in being able to scale frequency higher because you've relaxed the IO.


----------



## Jpmboy

double


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Enlightenment is overrated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *But stuff does go faster.*
> So it's better to try & get patronized (so to speak) then never have the guts to question what you are told.
> As someone else in the RAM adduct thread said, "Too much theory & not enough practical with you boys".


lol - unfortunately, only by those who are not.








And, obviously our ram addict friend fails to realize that practical is stagnant without theory moving it forward.

but anyway, since we're slapping ram OC on the table.. this is faster:
32GB 3000 kit at 3200


----------



## Desolutional

TBH, DDR4 is in early stages and the difference between 2133MHz and 3200MHz under practical use (7-Zip or WinRAR or H.265) is a matter of seconds out of an hourly process. I.e. you could be doing a process which would take 1 hour with 3200MHz RAM - on 2133MHz it would take 1 hour and 30 seconds.









Bumping up your core freq. by 0.1GHz will have a much greater effect than going up to 3200MHz, which is why I've given up on RAM OCing for now. Will be waiting for the 4000MHz binned kits to be released in late 2016 before anymore is done. Professionals survived for months with 1333MHz Sandy Bridge RAM.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> TBH, DDR4 is in early stages and the difference between 2133MHz and 3200MHz under practical use (7-Zip or WinRAR or H.265) is a matter of seconds out of an hourly process. I.e. you could be doing a process which would take 1 hour with 3200MHz RAM - on 2133MHz it would take 1 hour and 30 seconds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bumping up your core freq. by 0.1GHz will have a much greater effect than going up to 3200MHz, which is why I've given up on RAM OCing for now. Will be waiting for the 4000MHz binned kits to be released in late 2016 before anymore is done. Professionals survived for months with 1333MHz Sandy Bridge RAM.


and for years before that with DDR2 800.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> New Kingston kit got here today, seems a little better than the one I had before. This time tested with 800k before people get themselves worked up about a 32M in XP with 600mb maxmem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Hello

Spec'd at 1.35V for 2400/2666 speeds? Kingston is scraping the bottom of the barrel for that stuff.


----------



## Silent Scone

They seem to have made 'a go of it' since day one, they were the only one to release a 1.5v kit at launch. Not sure that even made it to the shelves.


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Spec'd at 1.35V for 2400/2666 speeds? Kingston is scraping the bottom of the barrel for that stuff.


Hi Praz, yes rated for 1.35V at 2666C13. From what I've read in the reviews, 2666C13 spec is more difficult to clear than 2800C14 and 3000C15.


----------



## G227

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 1) Aid64. "vrm voltage"
> 2) the base value should be off the Auto rules at stock... but what matters is the voltage applied at the frequency set. So pick a cache multiplier, and start with an offset from the stock voltage.
> 3) offset is applied across the VID line and not just during load. it is applied at idle and all frequencies up t the max turbo set in bios. Adaptive only adds turbo voltage at the max turbo clock. my adaptive settings idle at 0.784V, voltage responds dynamically to the load and frequency.
> 4) the program sees the on-die voltage sensor. X99/Haswell-E adds some voltage under load, and droops VCCIN according to the LLC set.
> 
> AID64 ram test is pretty gentle, the best test for ram OC is HCI Memtest (90% ram divided between one instance per active thread, run to 500% or more). OCCT, IBT, p95 etc are a bit better than AID64, but not even close to HCI MT for testing ram OC stability.


Thanks for the reply. I'm still a little unclear on some of the things - but I really do appreciate the advice!

1) I tried looking for the "vrm voltage" in AIDA64 but couldn't find it. I tried going through menu, then selecting motherboard and looking under CPU, CPUID, motherboard and didn't find it there. I also looked during System Stability Test at voltages but it only displays the core voltage and not VRM. Where could I find it?

2) I understand what you are saying how the offset works, but I still can't find out what you mean "off what Auto rules at stock" - I'm attaching picture of what I see:



I picked the multiplier (40) and ran it with 1.2V manual which was stable. Now ss the 1.203V (which itself fluctuates) the "stock" that you mean? Right now its fluctuating around 1.2V because I set manually 1.2 - but before it was around 1.245V. Now if this is the "stock" value, then I don't understand how I could put +0.275V to it because that would effectively get me 1.52V no?

3) So that means running offset would be better than addaptive on core?

Lastly - unrelated, I'm wondering what is the advantage of running say 1.245V on core with minimal offset (say +0.005V) versus something like 1.225V with larger offset like +0.025V? Both should give the same total value, but which is "optimal"?

Again - thanks a lot for taking your time to help me out!


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> Hi Praz, yes rated for 1.35V at 2666C13. From what I've read in the reviews, 2666C13 spec is more difficult to clear than 2800C14 and 3000C15.


Hello

This is 1.2V for the memory. I don't remember what CAS13 required but it was nowhere near 1.35V.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G227*
> 
> Thanks for the reply. I'm still a little unclear on some of the things - but I really do appreciate the advice!
> 
> 1) I tried looking for the "vrm voltage" in AIDA64 but couldn't find it. I tried going through menu, then selecting motherboard and looking under CPU, CPUID, motherboard and didn't find it there. I also looked during System Stability Test at voltages but it only displays the core voltage and not VRM. Where could I find it?
> 
> 2) I understand what you are saying how the offset works, but I still can't find out what you mean "off what Auto rules at stock" - I'm attaching picture of what I see:
> 
> 
> 
> I picked the multiplier (40) and ran it with 1.2V manual which was stable. Now ss the 1.203V (which itself fluctuates) the "stock" that you mean? Right now its fluctuating around 1.2V because I set manually 1.2 - but before it was around 1.245V. Now if this is the "stock" value, then I don't understand how I could put +0.275V to it because that would effectively get me 1.52V no?
> 
> 3) So that means running offset would be better than addaptive on core?
> 
> Lastly - unrelated, I'm wondering what is the advantage of running say 1.245V on core with minimal offset (say +0.005V) versus something like 1.225V with larger offset like +0.025V? Both should give the same total value, but which is "optimal"?
> 
> Again - thanks a lot for taking your time to help me out!


You want as low an idle voltage as the system will allow you before you encounter instability, optimal would be lower for a minimal offset. Have you updated to the latest version of AIDA?


----------



## Blameless

What ICs are on those Kingston sticks?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> TBH, DDR4 is in early stages and the difference between 2133MHz and 3200MHz under practical use (7-Zip or WinRAR or H.265) is a matter of seconds out of an hourly process. I.e. you could be doing a process which would take 1 hour with 3200MHz RAM - on 2133MHz it would take 1 hour and 30 seconds.


In my experience, archival programs tend to be really sensitive to memory performance, often enough to be noticeably faster from tweaking memory and uncore, sometimes to the point where core clock actually matters less than memory/uncore.


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> This is 1.2V for the memory. I don't remember what CAS13 required but it was nowhere near 1.35V.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Looks good







Samsung based I guess?

Edit: Kingstons are Hynix.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> What ICs are on those Kingston sticks?
> In my experience, archival programs tend to be really sensitive to memory performance, often enough to be noticeably faster from tweaking memory and uncore, sometimes to the point where core clock actually matters less than memory/uncore.


Is there a study for that, because from all the benchmarks I've seen, RAM speed only has a slight affect on file compression. I'd understand overclocking the uncore (cache), but RAM itself should have a minor effect. Also I haven't had a solid answer, but _does running memory higher than 2666MHz always require the BCLK to be set to 125MHz?_

http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/2014/08/29/intel-core-i7-5960x-review/3


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Is there a study for that, because from all the benchmarks I've seen, RAM speed only has a slight affect on file compression. I'd understand overclocking the uncore (cache), but RAM itself should have a minor effect.


lol Blameless will be pleased you've asked this


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> Looks good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samsung based I guess?
> 
> Edit: Kingstons are Hynix.


Hello

They are an early set, Hynix ICs.


----------



## G227

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> You want as low an idle voltage as the system will allow you before you encounter instability, optimal would be lower for a minimal offset. Have you updated to the latest version of AIDA?


Yes - lower = better







(generally speaking). So if you say minimal offset is the best if I know my system is stable @1.245V @4.5GHz I set 1.244V with +0.001V as that will minimize my offset? But if I interpret it the other way, setting lower base voltage would be 1.225V with +0.02V offset. So which is better (meaning - I guess - lower voltage on idle): A) 1.244V +0.001V offset or B) 1.225V +0.02V offset

Thanks









AIDA - I have downloaded it 2 days ago - will check for an update. But where should I generally see those voltages?


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G227*
> 
> But if I interpret it the other way, setting lower base voltage would be 1.225V with +0.02V offset. So which is better (meaning - I guess - lower voltage on idle): A) 1.244V +0.001V offset or B) 1.225V +0.020V offset


A) is better because it will use a lower voltage upon idle. If you really want to reduce idle temps, you'd be using a negative voltage offset, these Haswell-E chips can handle less idle voltage. Take a look at my sig to see my adaptive offsets.









1.32V of Vcore, with a negative voltage offset of -0.11V. So my CPU on idle is 0.11V lower than a stock chip. When it is Turbo'd, then the voltage goes to 1.32V of Vcore.


----------



## G227

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> A) is better because it will use a lower voltage upon idle. If you really want to reduce idle temps, you'd be using a negative voltage offset, these Haswell-E chips can handle less idle voltage. Take a look at my sig to see my adaptive offsets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.32V of Vcore, with a negative voltage offset of -0.11V. So my CPU on idle is 0.11V lower than a stock chip. When it is Turbo'd, then the voltage goes to 1.32V of Vcore.


Oh I see - now I'm starting to grasp it! So ideally for lower idle voltage/temps - one should run higher negative offset







. Just to clarify - you said 1.32V on Vcore with negative 0.11V offset. But the 1.32V is the final value - i.e. you have set 1.43V and -0.11V offset giving you final 1.32V? I think that's what your title says

And I see you run 1.21V on cache - is that hard set or through an offset? I have been trying to OC cache - but couldn't grasp (as you might probably have seen above) the offset settings









Thanks for the advice!


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G227*
> 
> Oh I see - now I'm starting to grasp it! So ideally for lower idle voltage/temps - one should run higher negative offset
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Just to clarify - you said 1.32V on Vcore with negative 0.11V offset. But the 1.32V is the final value - i.e. you have set 1.43V and -0.11V offset giving you final 1.32V? I think that's what your title says
> 
> And I see you run 1.21V on cache - is that hard set or through an offset? I have been trying to OC cache - but couldn't grasp (as you might probably have seen above) the offset settings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the advice!


My cache is set to 1.21V with an offset of +0.320V. It might be different for your chip. Experiment with different offsets until HWinfo (or AiDA) shows the cache voltage as 1.21V (or whatever value you want). I don't suggest using more than 1.25V of cache voltage.


----------



## Praz

Hello

Keep in mind how the minimum and maximum stock voltages are arrived at when setting the VID table. While the major constraints for both voltage ends are what is required for stability the required voltage needed for each frequency step from minimum to maximum is not always linear. Because of this and the voltage transient response to frequency change most CPUs will seems to default to a higher idle voltage than is required for idle stability when in fact the increased voltage is used to stabilize other parts of the frequency range. Also a lower than default idle voltage can have a negative impact on stability of some of the C-States if these are enabled.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Keep in mind how the minimum and maximum stock voltages are arrived at when setting the VID table. While the major constraints for both voltage ends are what is required for stability the required voltage needed for each frequency step from minimum to maximum is not always linear. Because of this and the voltage transient response to frequency change most CPUs will seems to default to a higher idle voltage than is required for idle stability when in fact the increased voltage is used to stabilize other parts of the frequency range. Also a lower than default idle voltage can have a negative impact on stability of some of the C-States if these are enabled.


Generally speaking this only affects C-States C3, C6 (both types) and C7 (not on HW-E). C0, C1/E, C2 are still functional as they don't cause the VCCSA to change or the cache voltage to drop too low. It's either a choice of adaptive with no C-States or using offset voltage with a potential for instability with C-States lower than C2. No matter what I tried, above 4.3GHz and/or 1.2V of Vcore, using C-State C3 and C6, I would experience instability.


----------



## G227

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> My cache is set to 1.21V with an offset of +0.320V. It might be different for your chip. Experiment with different offsets until HWinfo (or AiDA) shows the cache voltage as 1.21V (or whatever value you want). I don't suggest using more than 1.25V of cache voltage.


Ok. Yeah that's what I've been trying to figure out - where to see that cache voltage. Now that I'm looking at HWiNFO again - I think it might be the VCCSA reading? Reason beeing it doesn't move and is somewhat close to what I have set in BIOS (1.16V vs my hard settings 1.2V). Is this it?


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G227*
> 
> Ok. Yeah that's what I've been trying to figure out - where to see that cache voltage. Now that I'm looking at HWiNFO again - I think it might be the VCCSA reading? Reason beeing it doesn't move and is somewhat close to what I have set in BIOS (1.16V vs my hard settings 1.2V). Is this it?


It's on the "ASUS EC: ASUS All Series" tab. You need to enable monitoring of the sensor (don't worry about the warning). The first time you use HWinfo, it asks if you want to "Disable this sensor". You should not disable it. Go into HWinfo settings, click "Layout" tab, and "Restore Original Order".

1.16V is your VCCSA reading. That is a safe voltage, 1.2V is the max safe limit.


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Is there a study for that, because from all the benchmarks I've seen, RAM speed only has a slight affect on file compression. I'd understand overclocking the uncore (cache), but RAM itself should have a minor effect.


Archival/compression features near constant random accesses to memory.

I just ran a couple of tests with WinRAR 5.21, compressing a ~2GiB set of files, with my typical compression settings (RAR5, best compression, 1024MiB dictionary size, solid archive, and a 3% recovery record), each from a clean boot on a very lean Server 2008 R2 install.

Everything completely identical, except memory timings, I saw the following times:

XMP timings (2400 16-16-16-40-T2): 151 seconds.
My 24/7 timings (2400 11-11-11-26-T1): 135 seconds.
Similar results can be achieved with increasing memory clocks as well as adjusting timings, but my particular kit can tighten timings at stock clocks far more easily than it will run at higher clock speeds (I can run 2400 CL11, 2666 CL12, or 2800 CL15), so tight timings are more optimal on this setup.

That's just over a 10% reduction in compression times, from nothing other than altering memory timings; same 4.1GHz core clock, same 3.6GHz uncore clock, same software environment; and it's perfectly repeatable.

This is a bigger difference than what I see from going from 4.1GHz to 4.4GHz on the CPU cores.


----------



## Desolutional

Those are pretty impressive gains actually. Wasn't expecting such a huge difference from timings. If that truly is the case, I can't wait until even faster and better binned DDR4 kits emerge. I wonder how 7-Zip would react with these altered timings too?


----------



## G227

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> It's on the "ASUS EC: ASUS All Series" tab. You need to enable monitoring of the sensor (don't worry about the warning). The first time you use HWinfo, it asks if you want to "Disable this sensor". You should not disable it. Go into HWinfo settings, click "Layout" tab, and "Restore Original Order".
> 
> 1.16V is your VCCSA reading. That is a safe voltage, 1.2V is the max safe limit.


That did it, thanks!


----------



## Yuhfhrh

What do you think, possible to get 3200 C14 at 1.4V or less?

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00RYXFVXW/?tag=pcpapi-20


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Those are pretty impressive gains actually. Wasn't expecting such a huge difference from timings. If that truly is the case, I can't wait until even faster and better binned DDR4 kits emerge. I wonder how 7-Zip would react with these altered timings too?


7-zip is harder to test because it's memory requirements get quite extreme with higher dictionary/word sizes and multiple threads. This is one of the reasons is switched back to WinRAR when I moved to Haswell-E...I lost half my memory capacity in the transition and the 7-zip profile I was using before needed almost 20GiB of memory for best results. To get the same average compression ratio, I needed about quadruple the available memory, last I checked.

Still, I can do some tests later with what I've got and see if the differences are as pronounced.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> What do you think, possible to get 3200 C14 at 1.4V or less?
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00RYXFVXW/?tag=pcpapi-20


Maybe, yes. Certainly beats using that frequency









That will learn me. I decided to tweak the 3200C16 GSkill kit some more and reverted to my usual profile to retest something, all seemed well - till I rebooted once more, Mouse didn't come to life and moments later...

Unfortunately to boot I haven't backed up my array for several days, and apon clearing the CMOS to make sure there wasn't any settings stuck in NVRAM, it broke it.

==================================================
Dump File : 061215-9859-01.dmp
Crash Time : 12/06/2015 18:12:03
Bug Check String : SYSTEM_THREAD_EXCEPTION_NOT_HANDLED
Bug Check Code : 0x1000007e
Parameter 1 : ffffffff`c0000005
Parameter 2 : fffff801`be62eaef
Parameter 3 : ffffd000`a2fd0738
Parameter 4 : ffffd000`a2fcff40
Caused By Driver : asmtxhci.sys
Caused By Address : asmtxhci.sys+52640
File Description :
Product Name :
Company :
File Version :
Processor : x64
Crash Address : asmtxhci.sys+2eaef

Don't bother with stripe set, children. It's really not worth it


----------



## G227

Hi guys! So thanks to your help I was able to fine tune my CPU and cache (though I ran into driver BSODs when I push too much of a negative offset on adaptive







- but all is well now).

I'm now looking at enhancing my memory a bit - because PERFORMANCE







. I was able to correct timings on it because for some reason my MOBO increased default timings at the defautl speed. I have Corsair Vengeance LPX 32GB 2666MHz C15 (15-15-15-36) -> http://www.amazon.com/Corsair-Vengeance-2666MHz-Systems-CMK32GX4M4A2666C15/dp/B00OTJZNSW

So my questions (I don't want to use XMP btw because it increases my BLOC [probably wrong spelling] speed to 125):

1) Keeping in mind silicon lottery, what overclocks and timings should I aim for with such kit? I have heard that things in-between 2666 and 3200MHz are not very stable. So should I go for something like 2866 and 14-14-14-36 / higher MHz OC / or lower timings?
2) As far as timings go should the first three (15-15-15) be under-timed in a certain matter - i.e. first one should be 1 lower than the second one and the same as third one? And what of the fourth one? I have watched a video on overclocking DDR4 mem and the guy said that he increased it to 40 for some reason?
3) As far as voltage goes - I know I will have to up it up. Should I go in say 0.05V increments? Try 1.25V with mild OC? And what would be the highest good voltage for memory? The XMP profiles use 1.35V at 2866 profile which seems a tad bit high after seeing my CPU/GPU voltages (though I guess its ok since DDR3 was up to 1.5).
4) Is there anything else I should keep in mind when overclocking the memory?

Thank you very much for the help and advice!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> Archival/compression features near constant random accesses to memory.
> 
> I just ran a couple of tests with WinRAR 5.21, compressing a ~2GiB set of files, with my typical compression settings (RAR5, best compression, 1024MiB dictionary size, solid archive, and a 3% recovery record), each from a clean boot on a very lean Server 2008 R2 install.
> 
> Everything completely identical, except memory timings, I saw the following times:
> 
> XMP timings (2400 16-16-16-40-T2): 151 seconds.
> My 24/7 timings (2400 11-11-11-26-T1): 135 seconds.
> Similar results can be achieved with increasing memory clocks as well as adjusting timings, but my particular kit can tighten timings at stock clocks far more easily than it will run at higher clock speeds (I can run 2400 CL11, 2666 CL12, or 2800 CL15), so tight timings are more optimal on this setup.
> 
> That's just over a 10% reduction in compression times, from nothing other than altering memory timings; same 4.1GHz core clock, same 3.6GHz uncore clock, same software environment; and it's perfectly repeatable.
> 
> This is a bigger difference than what I see from going from 4.1GHz to 4.4GHz on the CPU cores.


NIce!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G227*
> 
> Thanks for the reply. I'm still a little unclear on some of the things - but I really do appreciate the advice!
> 
> 1) I tried looking for the "vrm voltage" in AIDA64 but couldn't find it. I tried going through menu, then selecting motherboard and looking under CPU, CPUID, motherboard and didn't find it there. I also looked during System Stability Test at voltages but it only displays the core voltage and not VRM. Where could I find it?
> 
> 2) I understand what you are saying how the offset works, but I still can't find out what you mean "off what Auto rules at stock" - I'm attaching picture of what I see:
> 
> 
> 
> I picked the multiplier (40) and ran it with 1.2V manual which was stable. Now ss the 1.203V (which itself fluctuates) the "stock" that you mean? Right now its fluctuating around 1.2V because I set manually 1.2 - but before it was around 1.245V. Now if this is the "stock" value, then I don't understand how I could put +0.275V to it because that would effectively get me 1.52V no?
> 
> 3) So that means running offset would be better than addaptive on core?
> 
> Lastly - unrelated, I'm wondering what is the advantage of running say 1.245V on core with minimal offset (say +0.005V) versus something like 1.225V with larger offset like +0.025V? Both should give the same total value, but which is "optimal"?
> 
> Again - thanks a lot for taking your time to help me out!


1) it's called CPU VRM.. it's there for sure.
2) the +.275V is off the idle voltage... so, with this cpu, cache @ 4.2 needs +.275V (which = 1.2V vcache at load)
3) no. adaptive core is great and works perfectly. Adaptive Cache does not, use fixed or offset cache
Offset voltage is applied at all clock states. offset + turbo idles your cpu at essentially stock voltage and adds vcore according to clock state (speedstep) and load.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> Archival/compression features near constant random accesses to memory.
> 
> I just ran a couple of tests with WinRAR 5.21, compressing a ~2GiB set of files, with my typical compression settings (RAR5, best compression, 1024MiB dictionary size, solid archive, and a 3% recovery record), each from a clean boot on a very lean Server 2008 R2 install.
> 
> Everything completely identical, except memory timings, I saw the following times:
> 
> XMP timings (2400 16-16-16-40-T2): 151 seconds.
> My 24/7 timings (2400 11-11-11-26-T1): 135 seconds.
> Similar results can be achieved with increasing memory clocks as well as adjusting timings, but my particular kit can tighten timings at stock clocks far more easily than it will run at higher clock speeds (I can run 2400 CL11, 2666 CL12, or 2800 CL15), so tight timings are more optimal on this setup.
> 
> That's just over a 10% reduction in compression times, from nothing other than altering memory timings; same 4.1GHz core clock, same 3.6GHz uncore clock, same software environment; and it's perfectly repeatable.
> 
> This is a bigger difference than what I see from going from 4.1GHz to 4.4GHz on the CPU cores.


Nice! QED. +1
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Maybe, yes. Certainly beats using that frequency
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That will learn me. I decided to tweak the 3200C16 GSkill kit some more and reverted to my usual profile to retest something, all seemed well - till I rebooted once more, Mouse didn't come to life and moments later...
> 
> Unfortunately to boot I haven't backed up my array for several days, and apon clearing the CMOS to make sure there wasn't any settings stuck in NVRAM, it broke it.
> 
> ==================================================
> Dump File : 061215-9859-01.dmp
> Crash Time : 12/06/2015 18:12:03
> Bug Check String : SYSTEM_THREAD_EXCEPTION_NOT_HANDLED
> Bug Check Code : 0x1000007e
> Parameter 1 : ffffffff`c0000005
> Parameter 2 : fffff801`be62eaef
> Parameter 3 : ffffd000`a2fd0738
> Parameter 4 : ffffd000`a2fcff40
> Caused By Driver : asmtxhci.sys
> Caused By Address : asmtxhci.sys+52640
> File Description :
> Product Name :
> Company :
> File Version :
> Processor : x64
> Crash Address : asmtxhci.sys+2eaef
> 
> Don't bother with stripe set, children. It's really not worth it


no man... that didn't happen. reenabling the raid 0 is not working?


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Well that is where opinions differ.
> 
> If not for the 'theory', in this case physical restraints and correction in DRAM, then there would be no discussion. What works for benching certainly isn't the case for conventional and what is basically usable stability.
> 
> And stuff certainly does go faster when lowering this value, yes. At the minimum value being assigned by the chipset. Below this I would implore you greatly to show benefit below an unspecified value of your choice below the threshold of what it takes to make an active command. If you can, then so be it. As was concluded before, what works for certain instances may not be practical for others - this covers all areas of memory tuning


Always lowering values doesn't mean more performance all the time, I experienced that when tuning Tertiary timings on DDR3. As Raja said in the post below, you need to find a happy medium, lowering means faster is not true in all cases.

Also didn't aerotracks config already violated the tRAS rule & hence technically the motherboard should be overwriting his values. If that's the case, which I think it is, than we already know its going faster, proved many times. Although its by the means of SPI32m which I understand isn't acceptable to the masses, I have also seen effects on Intel XTU scores while violating the tRAS rule, of course that was on DDR3, XTU on X99 doesn't give a rat about memory.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> I think this falls on both sides of the fence. Sometimes things are not known to help for certain, and there is no objective testing performed to confirm they do. At the same time, those that do nothing, will never know either.
> 
> On the subject of DRAM, I do find there are limits to what actually helps and what many of us end up setting just because "we can". Pi is a good way to find optimums if you have a well tweaked OS and Waza. Any time I've done that stuff for DRAM, you usually find where the real sweetspots are and what is cosmetic. Understanding the basic principles of DRAM operation can help get from a-b faster. Where something "cosmetically" defies laws, it's usually because it is tied to another setting behind the scenes or because the non-possible value results in an arbitrary application of a higher value. The latter can result in being able to scale frequency higher because you've relaxed the IO.


We will (or I) never know about all the stuff that goes behind the scenes, but if violating those "cosmetically" defined laws gives higher frequency which *usually* gives more performance, I don't see the point in stopping.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> *lol - unfortunately, only by those who are not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> And, obviously our ram addict friend fails to realize that practical is stagnant without theory moving it forward.
> 
> but anyway, since we're slapping ram OC on the table.. this is faster:
> 32GB 3000 kit at 3200


Meh. Some times the ignorant assume they are the smart ones & everyone else is ignorant.









As for theory,

In my mind there are two ways to form theories

1) You come up with a theory & their do a practical of it, to see if the theory holds in practice, i.e its actually correct.
2) Or you observe some practical phenomenon happening & theorize why that actually happens. Aka Newton's Apple falling from the tree towards the earth.

In light of these things, your statement, "that practical is stagnant without theory moving it forward." , is just a statement. Maybe one without much substance to it.

I don't have 32Gigs of RAM, but I'll see if I can catch up to you next week with my 16GB. I don't have time on Thursday to Sunday because of my job.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Spec'd at 1.35V for 2400/2666 speeds? Kingston is scraping the bottom of the barrel for that stuff.


If you go look at some of the ES stuff, they still have to reach the bottom of the barrel.


----------



## Silent Scone

Think you misunderstood what Raja meant by cosmetically. Cosmetic in appearance, ergo what you're inputting and seeing as an improvement is not a direct result of the settings chosen.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Think you misunderstood what Raja meant by cosmetically. Cosmetic in appearance, ergo what you're inputting and seeing as an improvement is not a direct result of the settings chosen.


TBH I am a bit confused.









Okay, but even if the improvement is a side effect, isn't it a favourable one.?


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Always lowering values doesn't mean more performance all the time, I experienced that when tuning Tertiary timings on DDR3. As Raja said in the post below, you need to find a happy medium, lowering means faster is not true in all cases.


Yes it isn't always faster - sometimes it is slower. For the person that is chasing the best possible times in 32M it is important to know where the break points lie. The difference can come down to half a second if you set things correctly. In my testing it is usually not any lower than the sum of CAS+tRCD+tRTP -2 when tRAS is changed within the OS (CAS+tRCD+2 in simple form). The -2 possibly comes into effect for burst chop operations. This does not translate well into 24/7 systems because there are far fewer burst chop transactions than 4 full clock data bursts.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Yes it isn't always faster - sometimes it is slower. For the person that is chasing the best possible times in 32M it is important to know where the break points lie. The difference can come down to half a second if you set things correctly. In my testing it is usually not any lower than the sum of CAS+tRCD+tRTP -2 when tRAS is changed within the OS. The -2 possibly comes into effect for burst chop operations. This does not translate well into 24/7 systems because there are far fewer burst chop transactions than 4 full clock data bursts.


I would say the sweetspots differ based on what kind of memory you are using, hence forth the importance of knowing what memory IC you have.

Hynix timings aren't the best for Samsung & vice a versa.

That said I could maybe see how we would be increasing performance for one specific application & compromising it somewhere else and not ideal for daily use as it isn't one size fits all.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> I would say the sweetspots differ based on what kind of memory you are using, hence forth the importance of knowing what memory IC you have.
> 
> Hynix timings aren't the best for Samsung & vice a versa.


The actual minimum timing law is static - does not change with IC. The IC may not be capable of running the "true" minimum value however.


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> I don't have 32Gigs of RAM, but I'll see if I can catch up to you next week with my 16GB.


Coincidentally, I do. If I ever get away from clocking memory on the VII Gene (slowly seeing some light at the end of the tunnel








) I'll do a couple 32m runs.
Mind that the regular socket holds back AIDA bandwidth results, no improvement to be seen in this particular benchmark going 8x4GB.

http://abload.de/image.php?img=2666c11_vollbestckung02xts.png


----------



## [email protected]

32M runs using XP, Maxmem and Waza are a good way of seeing differences in 32M with minimum tRAS (for 32M only of course). Newer OSes are optimized for modern software, so cannot be relied upon to show subtle time variations with 32M.


----------



## Silent Scone

How the hell is Fatal1ty still getting sponsorship deals.

I am of course referring to this:



Who's been around long enough to have had the pleasure of one of these?



*shudders*


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> Coincidentally, I do. If I ever get away from clocking memory on the VII Gene (slowly seeing some light at the end of the tunnel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) I'll do a couple 32m runs.
> Mind that the regular socket holds back AIDA bandwidth results, no improvement to be seen in this particular benchmark going 8x4GB.
> 
> http://abload.de/image.php?img=2666c11_vollbestckung02xts.png


You have till Monday..


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> 32M runs using XP, Maxmem and Waza are a good way of seeing differences in 32M with minimum tRAS (for 32M only of course). Newer OSes are optimized for modern software, so cannot be relied upon to show subtle time variations with 32M.


Chances are these the guys crying out loud every time they see an 'incorrect' tRAS don't even know the meaning of the word 'copy waza'.

I ran it a couple times, and yes, high tRAS is slower, consistently so.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



http://abload.de/image.php?img=20150612-212900y3seh.png

http://abload.de/image.php?img=20150613-000410h3sol.png


----------



## Silent Scone

I'm old enough to know exactly what it is sadly for me, and also that it's disclaimed to have probable adverse effect on daily performance when in tandem with specific tweaks, as Raja mentioned only not too long ago.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> Chances are these the guys crying out loud every time they see an 'incorrect' tRAS don't even know the meaning of the word 'copy waza'.
> 
> I ran it a couple times, and yes, high tRAS is slower, consistently so.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://abload.de/image.php?img=20150612-212900y3seh.png
> 
> http://abload.de/image.php?img=20150613-000410h3sol.png


Have you tried tRAS @ 21 and 23?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Always lowering values doesn't mean more performance all the time, I experienced that when tuning Tertiary timings on DDR3. As Raja said in the post below, you need to find a happy medium, lowering means faster is not true in all cases.
> 
> Also didn't aerotracks config already violated the tRAS rule & hence technically the motherboard should be overwriting his values. If that's the case, which I think it is, than we already know its going faster, proved many times. Although its by the means of SPI32m which I understand isn't acceptable to the masses, I have also seen effects on Intel XTU scores while violating the tRAS rule, of course that was on DDR3, XTU on X99 doesn't give a rat about memory.
> We will (or I) never know about all the stuff that goes behind the scenes, but if violating those "cosmetically" defined laws gives higher frequency which *usually* gives more performance, I don't see the point in stopping.
> Meh. Some times the ignorant assume they are the smart ones & everyone else is ignorant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for theory,
> 
> In my mind there are two ways to form theories
> 
> 1) You come up with a theory & their do a practical of it, to see if the theory holds in practice, i.e its actually correct.
> 2) Or you observe some practical phenomenon happening & theorize why that actually happens. Aka Newton's Apple falling from the tree towards the earth.
> 
> In light of these things, your statement, "that practical is stagnant without theory moving it forward." , is just a statement. Maybe one without much substance to it.
> 
> I don't have 32Gigs of RAM, *but I'll see if I can catch up to you next week with my 16GB*. I don't have time on Thursday to Sunday because of my job.
> If you go look at some of the ES stuff, they still have to reach the bottom of the barrel.


looking forward to it. as I posted earlier - I cannot explain why this kit is performing better than a 16GB kit running tighter timings - both stable to memtest for hours.








Your comment about tFAW assumes that inserting a number significantly below the sum of cas+tRTD+tRCD is the active value. Unfortunately it probably is not and more importantly, very few folks have actually tested the effect below the _theoretical_ minimum (properly). So... regarding theory and observation:
1) that's called the scientific method. If it's not testable, it's science fiction, or worse, superstition.
2) observational. And Newton's apple is a myth - it was the elliptical orbit of the planets and the corresponding velocity changes as they traversed apogee and perigee that prompted his work in celestial mechanics - to explain the observation post-hoc (still absolutely seminal). A better analogy would have been the predicted shift in the position of a star observed when close to the solar disk during a full eclipse. Theory predicted - observation confirmed.









You'd be surprised where that quote come from. (hint: 20th century physicist/cryptographer)


----------



## Silent Scone

Lol if we're going to quote from the pages - what works for one person is always very different for the next.

We have two groups of individuals who's primary goals differ generally. No matter what way you cut it, as Raja has said already these rules are static. They are base line, and if you are aware that you are inputting a figure below this base line then you can assume, by what's not much more than common sense as far as I'm concerned, that despite what the chipset is attempting to substitute with that there may probably be data corruption.

Something that is obviously not very important for someone looking to compete at a competitive level in benchmarks.

P.s It's too 'muggy' to sleep at the moment here!


----------



## inedenimadam

a 5820k will throttle at _______

a 5820k will shut down at _______

will someone help me fill in the blanks? my goggle fu sucks tonight. All I seem to find is articles and guides that suggest a temperature to stay under, but that is not the information I am looking for.


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

2 Quick Questions.. I have a few things happening and I need to figure it out as soon as i can, but I can live with it for the most part.

I am trying to narrow a hiccup that happens every 2-5 minutes down. My mouse will stop responding. No movement, no left or right click, and then it will come back.. but the rest of the computer doesn't seem to hiccup at all. I was thinking maybe the laser or something covering the laser, but can't spot anything. I am trying to get a new mouse now.

Next issue. If I overclock on Auto to 4500 mhz, everything runs smooth, but if I push a little more, it crashes and I can get into the bios to lower the clocks back down.. but nothing loads until I "Load Optimized Defaults" and then it works perfect again. Any ideas what may cause that? Maybe motherboard or CPU bound issue?

If anyone helps, I would be greatly appreciative. I have had the stutter issue for a long time, but it is getting to a state of pausing rather than stuttering, so it is the main thing.

Addition:

@[email protected] Can Asus consider attaching the M.2 to Lane 1 in future revisions.. it is a waste that you wired m.2 to lane 4, when lane one has x16 with a 40 lane cpu and 4 ways SLI (16-8-8-4[with m.2]) Yet, with Tri SLI, even the 5820k can push the m.2... That seems like poor planning to cut the throat of lane 4 or the m.2 when you have 8 extra lanes available on lane 1... Will post this in the RVE thread as well.


----------



## Silent Scone

Reinstall / update to the latest Asmedia and Intel chipset drivers. I'm not a massive fan of the Asmedia controller in truth. If you are using a high end mouse try updating to the latest firmware if not already too. I've had some very strange problems with my Roccat losing connection, albeit not in the same way yours does.


----------



## TK421

Is this too much thermal paste?


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Reinstall / update to the latest Asmedia and Intel chipset drivers. I'm not a massive fan of the Asmedia controller in truth. If you are using a high end mouse try updating to the latest firmware if not already too. I've had some very strange problems with my Roccat losing connection, albeit not in the same way yours does.


I will try the chipset and driver. I just flashed the firmware again and and updated the drivers, switched from USB 3 to 2.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> I will try the chipset and driver. I just flashed the firmware again and and updated the drivers, switched from USB 3 to 2.


The issue I have with my Roccat Kone Pure (great mouse btw) is sometimes will fail to initialise at all, others it will get power but won't move till I shut the system down. It's likely a combination of things. To be fair Roccat don't exactly have a great track record of USB 3.0 functionality.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> a 5820k will throttle at _______
> 
> a 5820k will shut down at _______
> 
> will someone help me fill in the blanks? my goggle fu sucks tonight. All I seem to find is articles and guides that suggest a temperature to stay under, but that is not the information I am looking for.


Throttle at 105'C. Shutdown at 125'C.

Stay under 90'C. (Official TJmax is something like 98'C but the ASUS boards override that and set it to 105'C by default, at least that's what Core Temp shows). For normal use, under 70'C is seen as good cooling, under 80'C is OK, under 90'C needs some improvement. Your temps may differ based on the Vcore and OC you apply. People worry too much about temperatures, as long as you _stay under 80'C during normal use such as H.264 encoding and gaming_ then you're fine. _90'C is fine for stress testing_ (especially Prime95, but don't use p95 because it is a stupid program for HW-E above stock voltages).


----------



## DarthBaggins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Throttle at 105'C. Shutdown at 125'C.
> 
> Stay under 90'C. (Official TJmax is something like 98'C but the ASUS boards override that and set it to 105'C by default, at least that's what Core Temp shows). For normal use, under 70'C is seen as good cooling, under 80'C is OK, under 90'C needs some improvement. Your temps may differ based on the Vcore and OC you apply. People worry too much about temperatures, as long as you stay under 80'C during normal use such as H.264 encoding and gaming then you're fine. 90'C is fine for stress testing (especially Prime95, but don't use p95 because it is a stupid program for HW-E above stock voltages).


Love seeing that posted, I'm @ 4.5 1.221 60c full load [email protected] w/ just the chip folding and 65c w/ the 970 OC'd folding


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Throttle at 105'C. Shutdown at 125'C


Thanks.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Love seeing that posted, I'm @ 4.5 1.221 60c full load [email protected] w/ just the chip folding and 65c w/ the 970 OC'd folding


Yep, these Haswell chips can handle the heat unlike Sandy Bridge. Heck, my Clevo averages 85'C during heavy gaming on its i7-4710MQ for half a year at LAN parties and there's been no damage nor degradation (my 860M averages 80'C). Not to mention all the other normal Haswell users who don't delid and have to deal with the higher temps. I'm just glad they stuck to Solder for the IHS on HW-E, just imagine the drop in OCing headroom if they decided to use that crappy TIM instead. Here's hoping Skylake (or Broadwell) use Solder too, cause I feel bad for all the others who need to delid to reduce temps.


----------



## DarthBaggins

I refuse to de-lid personally, I just up my fans or rad space lol (so far 2 360's on the 5930k and 970, I still have 2 240's and another 2 360's on stand-by and a few PWM Delta 120 fans as well)


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> I refuse to de-lid personally, I just up my fans or rad space lol (so far 2 360's on the 5930k and 970, I still have 2 240's and another 2 360's on stand-by and a few PWM Delta 120 fans as well)


Yeah, I never dealt with delidding cause it voids the warranty and Intel tuning plan. I'd rather cook my CPU to death and keep my warranty, than not have any at all.


----------



## jamtin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Yeah, I never dealt with delidding cause it voids the warranty and Intel tuning plan. I'd rather cook my CPU to death and keep my warranty, than not have any at all.


I'm going to buy an i5 4690K soon. I don't think I'll delid...


----------



## DarthBaggins

I haven't Delidded my 4790k and it hit 4.8 1.258 maxxed at 74c under stress tests and under [email protected] it hits 64c


----------



## jamtin

beautiful


----------



## G227

Question about overclocking my DRAM - last non-OCd bastion in my PC







I don't very little experience with it so far.

1) *VCCIN*: I have read about it in some overclocking tutorials and here in last few pages. Should I just increase it to 1.9V or something like that when going for good memory OC? And what would the setting be called in BIOS? I couldn't seem to find it (is it CPU voltage in?)
2) *LLC*: Similiar - I have seen it talked about (setting it to 7?), but don't really understand what it does and where to find it









As per actual overclocking with my *Corsair Vengeance LPX 2666MHz 15-15-15-36 (T2)* - using 100strap (though had to be manually adjusted from 2666MHz 16-18-18-36)

3) I have tried overclocking way too high I guess with 3200MHz 16-18-18-44 (T2) as somebody here suggested, but couldn't get it to boot up even with 1.39V - maybe it was because I didn't adjust the VCCIN at all?
4) When I went for a more mild OC @ 2800MHz 15-15-15-36 T1 @1.3V I got better latency in AIDA mem/cache test of 56.9 vs 59.6 but slower read speeds of 59848 vs 60796 for some reason. Any ideas why the read speeds are slower with lower T and higher MHz?

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G227*
> 
> Question about overclocking my DRAM - last non-OCd bastion in my PC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't very little experience with it so far.
> 
> 1) *VCCIN*: I have read about it in some overclocking tutorials and here in last few pages. Should I just increase it to 1.9V or something like that when going for good memory OC? And what would the setting be called in BIOS? I couldn't seem to find it (is it CPU voltage in?)
> 2) *LLC*: Similiar - I have seen it talked about (setting it to 7?), but don't really understand what it does and where to find it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As per actual overclocking with my *Corsair Vengeance LPX 2666MHz 15-15-15-36 (T2)* - using 100strap (though had to be manually adjusted from 2666MHz 16-18-18-36)
> 
> 3) I have tried overclocking way too high I guess with 3200MHz 16-18-18-44 (T2) as somebody here suggested, but couldn't get it to boot up even with 1.39V - maybe it was because I didn't adjust the VCCIN at all?
> 4) When I went for a more mild OC @ 2800MHz 15-15-15-36 T1 @1.3V I got better latency in AIDA mem/cache test of 56.9 vs 59.6 but slower read speeds of 59848 vs 60796 for some reason. Any ideas why the read speeds are slower with lower T and higher MHz?
> 
> Thanks a lot!


Raise VCCIN to 1.9v and work from there. Throughput is a combination of both frequency and latency, although try not to get too strung up on it especially in the AIDA memory benchmark. There is plenty of bandwidth on this platform already. You may also have to tune your System Agent voltage in order to achieve 3200mhz, that's assuming the DIMMS are capable of that speed with that latency.


----------



## dansi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Is this too much thermal paste?


It is too little.The IHS of HW-e is big and you end up with not enough spread.
I would at least put a thin line across the IHS, along where the dies are laid out.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G227*
> 
> . Any ideas why the read speeds are slower with lower T and higher MHz?
> 
> Thanks a lot!


I always think of it like cars getting on and off a highway. The higher Mhz is just like the cars max driving speed, and the latency is how much time is spent merging on and off highways.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> looking forward to it. as I posted earlier - I cannot explain why this kit is performing better than a 16GB kit running tighter timings - both stable to memtest for hours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your comment about tFAW assumes that inserting a number significantly below the sum of cas+tRTD+tRCD is the active value. Unfortunately it probably is not and more importantly, very few folks have actually tested the effect below the _theoretical_ minimum (properly). So... regarding theory and observation:
> 1) that's called the scientific method. If it's not testable, it's science fiction, or worse, superstition.
> 2) observational. And Newton's apple is a myth - it was the elliptical orbit of the planets and the corresponding velocity changes as they traversed apogee and perigee that prompted his work in celestial mechanics - to explain the observation post-hoc (still absolutely seminal). A better analogy would have been the predicted shift in the position of a star observed when close to the solar disk during a full eclipse. Theory predicted - observation confirmed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You'd be surprised where that quote come from. (hint: 20th century physicist/cryptographer)


Are those the awesome looking Adata sticks...? Maybe they are faster because they are "maybe" double sided...?

Also I know & discussed with scone that tFAW value I enter maybe overwritten and not the active value. But whatever its being changed to still gives us better performance in Spi altleast. It has been tested & know to work in atleast one singular use scenario.

As for the quote, Google doesn't show anything, I have narrowed it down to 2 people in my mind. But I'd rather know the right answer.


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dansi*
> 
> It is too little.The IHS of HW-e is big and you end up with not enough spread.


Depends significantly on the flatness of the IHS and cooler base as well as mounting method/pressure. Regardless, you don't necessarily need to cover the entire IHS as the die is much smaller.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dansi*
> 
> I would at least put a thin line across the IHS, along where the dies are laid out.


The Haswell-E die (singular) is almost square.


----------



## TK421

I reapplied, using 120mm aio liquid cooler.

Weird thing is that if I run intelburntest the cpu will sit on 78c for a moment then shoot to 89-91.

1.168v 4.2
1.168v 4.2 cache


----------



## G227

So I have an interesting question







. I have recently overclocked my 5820k from 4.3GHz higher to 4.5GHz to gain some performance. I have tested the system and it is stable - however, I have noticed that in Witcher 3 in CPU instensive areas - Novigrad - I get big FPS swings.

At my test location the FPS basically goes from 73 to 81 and back to 73 - basically going up and down, up and down - very fast. Furthermore - when I look at AIDA I see that the CPU usage goes up and down as well - in similiar intervals. Included below is the AIDA picture and 20sec video of the FPS fluctuation.

20 sec vid: 






I was baffled by this and basically redone all my overclocks from cache to memory and all the other things, but alas - when I dropped the multiplier back 43, the FPS stabilized at 81. I was running 1.235V @4.3GHz (adaptive 1.245 with -0.010 offset) and I got stable (AIDA 20mins) 1.240V @4.5GHz (adaptive 1.260V with -0.020 offset -> though I have tested the same voltage with positive offset as well with same result)

Now this was a little weird to me, but I have in my retesting - tried to up the voltage to 1.3V and still got the fluctuation.

Any ideas what it could be? Does this mean that the CPU isn't getting proper voltage or is it just a sign of instability at that clock?

*EDIT: SOLVED - it was nothing of the sort







It was that damned sensor on HWinFO -> Asus EC: ASUS All Series (I have Asus x99 deluxe) that was causing it. Now its stable with all multipliers. Reason it was stable with 4.3 was that I didn't start HWiNFO on that run. Now I have just disabled the sensor









Sorry for such a noobish post!*


----------



## Desolutional

Seems to me that turbo boost is fluctuating between max clocks and intermediate clocks at 4.5GHz, but this doesn't happen at 4.3GHz. I.e. at 4.5GHz, the CPU will flick between 3.3GHz and 4.5GHz, but at 4.3GHz it will stay at 4.3GHz during that area. However do note that I had to up my 4.5GHz voltage to 1.32V from 1.24V in order to reach stability. 1.3V was unstable at 4.5GHz for me. 1.35V is the max safe voltage for HW-E. The point where you end up needing more voltage than you benefit from is the "voltage wall". A wall exists at 4.5GHz+ and with some system configs, between 4.3 and 4.5. My wall exists after 4.3GHz, but I'm also overdriving my IMC because I have 8 RAM sticks.


----------



## G227

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Seems to me that turbo boost is fluctuating between max clocks and intermediate clocks at 4.5GHz, but this doesn't happen at 4.3GHz. I.e. at 4.5GHz, the CPU will flick between 3.3GHz and 4.5GHz, but at 4.3GHz it will stay at 4.3GHz during that area. However do note that I had to up my 4.5GHz voltage to 1.32V from 1.24V in order to reach stability. 1.3V was unstable at 4.5GHz for me. 1.35V is the max safe voltage for HW-E. The point where you end up needing more voltage than you benefit from is the "voltage wall". A wall exists at 4.5GHz+ and with some system configs, between 4.3 and 4.5. My wall exists after 4.3GHz, but I'm also overdriving my IMC because I have 8 RAM sticks.


Clocks appear to be constant.

I think I found what is going on though! The CPU starts fluctuating when I run HWiNFO64 and turn on the sensor that it tells me might cause unstable performance (at lower clocks) -> Asus EC: ASUS All Series (I have Asus x99 deluxe). Now I'm just wondering if this is

A: sign that if I put a lot of stress on the CPU it is going to downclock because it doesn't have enough voltage, or
B: just that damned sensor messing with things

I will try to test if without this sensor I get stable FPS on 45 multiplier

EDIT: As per above - it was that damned sensor! Now I'm stable with 45







Thanks for the help though! I'm still wondering what is that sensor causing the CPU to do


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G227*
> 
> Clocks appear to be constant.
> 
> I think I found what is going on though! The CPU starts fluctuating when I run HWiNFO64 and turn on the sensor that it tells me might cause unstable performance (at lower clocks) -> Asus EC: ASUS All Series (I have Asus x99 deluxe). Now I'm just wondering if this is
> 
> A: sign that if I put a lot of stress on the CPU it is going to downclock because it doesn't have enough voltage, or
> B: just that damned sensor messing with things
> 
> I will try to test if without this sensor I get stable FPS on 45 multiplier


Yeah, do that first to eliminate any potential issue with that. Snip. Don't worry about the power limits on ASUS boards, leave 'em on auto like the others have said. I usually tune mine, so your case might be different.


----------



## G227

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Yeah, do that first to eliminate any potential issue with that, also increase your CPU "current limit" in the BIOS to 300 Amps, and the power limits to 250W each.


System seems stable now - but I will try to do these. Haven't hear about such settings before when OCing core - but then again, I'm new to this







Appreciate the advice!

Just to make sure I do it right:



The power limits you meant are the: "Long duration package power limit" & "Short duration package power limit" And the current limit is the: "CPU Integrate VR Current Limit"?

Thanks!


----------



## Silent Scone

These settings can be left in auto.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G227*
> 
> System seems stable now - but I will try to do these. Haven't hear about such settings before when OCing core - but then again, I'm new to this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Appreciate the advice!
> 
> The power limits you meant are the: "Long duration package power limit" & "Short duration package power limit" And the current limit is the: "CPU Integrate VR Current Limit"?
> 
> Thanks!


You can leave 'em on Auto, but I prefer setting my own limits so I know how them. Those were the settings I meant, they can also be used to throttle the CPU automatically under load, which is what I use them for during normal PC use. E.g. I set my power limits to 200W, so when I play games and use h.264, the CPU runs at full speed (it uses less than 200W, so it isn't throttled), but the moment I open p95 or a stress test, it will throttle as p95 tends to draw more than 200W during testing. You can check this by monitoring the CPU frequency with a monitoring tool; if the frequency drops during a stress test, it's being power throttled.

Intel seems to throttle the values based on both the power limits first, then the temperature limits second. I prefer setting a power limit, so my CPU throttles based on power consumption, as opposed to temperature. E.g. if I set it to 200W, then p95 will reach 80'C instead of 90'C, because the CPU is being power throttled. The problem with the ASUS boards is that the only way to see power consumption (apart from the AI Suite) is to enable "CPU SVID Support" which can end up making an OC unstable.

My settings of 250W, and 300A, never throttle the CPU. If left to auto, then the limits are disabled (or set to infinite, no idea what Auto logic the ASUS board uses) and the CPU is only throttled based on temperature. If you know how to adjust power limits, they can be quite a handy tool if you don't need max power and can't be bothered with removing the overclock you've set.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> These settings can be left in auto.


Hello

^^ This. A properly configured system does not need these settings changed from default.


----------



## kayan

Hey all, I am having some serious problems getting my 5820k to overclock at all. I've gotten the speedstep to overclock properly, but when it comes to the base CPU I can't do anything over stock.

I have an Asrock x99x Killer, 5820k, and Crucial 2400 4x4. I only want to overclock my CPU.

Every time I change the CPU ratio it reverts on reboot. I turned off hyoer-threading, spedstep, and c6 states. I've never used Asrock mobo before, maybe I'm missing something there. Can someone please help me? I've tried changing the ratio, no dice. According to CPU-Z and RealTemp, my CPU is stuck at 3300mhz.


----------



## Motley01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kayan*
> 
> Hey all, I am having some serious problems getting my 5820k to overclock at all. I've gotten the speedstep to overclock properly, but when it comes to the base CPU I can't do anything over stock.
> 
> I have an Asrock x99x Killer, 5820k, and Crucial 2400 4x4. I only want to overclock my CPU.
> 
> Every time I change the CPU ratio it reverts on reboot. I turned off hyoer-threading, spedstep, and c6 states. I've never used Asrock mobo before, maybe I'm missing something there. Can someone please help me? I've tried changing the ratio, no dice. According to CPU-Z and RealTemp, my CPU is stuck at 3300mhz.


Did you increase the voltage? I have the 5820k OC'd to 4.45Ghz with 1.25v voltage. Without increasing the voltage, it will never overclock and keep restoring back to defaults.

Also increase the VCCIN voltage to 1.92v.


----------



## webmi

4.500Mhz core @ 1.217v
4000Mhz cache @ 1.1v
3000Mhz ram @ 1.0v SA
1.84v input @ 1.80v load
63°C @ 1344k


----------



## Silent Scone

Yikes! Is that from the tuning plan or did you strike gold? RB 2.4 stable too?


----------



## intrigger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *webmi*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.500Mhz core @ 1.217v
> 4000Mhz cache @ 1.1v
> 3000Mhz ram @ 1.0v SA
> 1.84v input @ 1.80v load
> 63°C @ 1344k


Holy crap, that definitely looks like a silicon lottery win! Great chip.

What cooling setup do you have?


----------



## intrigger

I have just upgraded a Falcon Northwest Tiki that I bought back in 2013 to X99!

Original Spec:

- Asus Maximus VI Impact
- 16gb Gskill 1866Mhz C9 ram
- 4770k @ 4.4Ghz
- GTX 780ti
- Dual Samsung 840 Raid 0
- 4TB Hard Drive (Seagate Constellation)

Cooling: Asetek 550LC (same as Corsair H55) with 12mm slim Scythe 2000rpm fan (standard cooler for the Tiki and the only one that fits (barely!!))
Power Supply: Silverstone SFX 450w

New Spec:

- Asrock X99E-itx/ac Mini ITX board
- 16gb Mushkin Redline 3000Mhz 15-15-15-35
- 5820k
- Evga Titan X SC
- Dual Samsung 840 Raid 0
- 4TB Hard Drive (Seagate Constellation)
- added a 512gb SM951 M.2 Drive (will re-install the OS on this drive)

Cooling: Asetek 550LC (same as Corsair H55) with 12mm slim Scythe 2000rpm fan (standard cooler for the Tiki and the only one that fits (barely!!))
Power Supply: Silverstone SFX 600w

I completed the upgrade by myself (and lost what was left of my 3 year warranty, would have done it with them as the price that they were quoting was VERY reasonable, similar to retail prices for the components, and 150USD for labour, and the effort that they put into everything it is really worth it, but I am living outside the US, and shipping would have cost me USD 600+, and in anycase, I have mastered the tiki now, and know it inside out...), and using the old components to build a system for a friend in a Corsair 250d....

So the temps are insane, idling between 30-40C 

This type of horsepower is not meant to be in such a small enclosure lol. The case is only 4" wide, 13" deep, and 13" tall

Anyway, did some initial overclocking, and the chip seems to be stable at 4.5Ghz with only 1.175V, and even then AIDA 64 (including FPU) pushes the temps up to 80C.

The chip does 4.6 at1.24V, and 4.7 at 1.3 but the cooling is not sufficient, so I am going for 4.5 at as low volts as possible...


----------



## webmi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Yikes! Is that from the tuning plan or did you strike gold? RB 2.4 stable too?


Last weekend my 5960X 4.5 @ 1.255v died. The CPU ran at 4.6 @ 1.328v for a month an died with a error from the Rampage 5 Extreme "CPU overvoltage error" .... Got it replaced by Intel. New Batch is: J513B047, Malay
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *intrigger*
> 
> Holy crap, that definitely looks like a silicon lottery win! Great chip.
> 
> What cooling setup do you have?


A monster water-cooling-loop. Nevertheless the temps of the cpu itself are spectacular.


----------



## Silent Scone

Nice! Well, nice turn of events - bit perplexing on the failure. Seen a few people get the over voltage error on the Rampage. Latest BIOS?

That cache is very good also if stable. I need 1.255v for 4.0 and 1.2v for 4.4 core, which the latter is good by any standards, which makes your chip truly golden


----------



## webmi

The Chip is absolutely insane! This is my 5th 5960x. None of them would even boot with this kind of vcache for 4000Mhz.

The Bios version of the RVE was 1304, latest is 1404 i guess. Every single voltage was fixed in the bios. Dont know what exactly killed the 5960x. But for safety reasons i sold the RVE and bought a X99E WS.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *webmi*
> 
> The Chip is absolutely insane! This is my 5th 5960x. None of them would even boot with this kind of vcache for 4000Mhz.
> 
> The Bios version of the RVE was 1304, latest is 1404 i guess. Every single voltage was fixed in the bios. Dont know what exactly killed the 5960x. But for safety reasons i sold the RVE and bought a X99E WS.


Yeah it's an unknown for sure. The WS and Deluxe differ in power delivery setup to the RVE and there's little point doing any uneducated guess work.

Although fixed voltage is for Neanderthals, have some pride will you


----------



## webmi

C-States are disabled anyway. Haswell-E with C-States/Offset OC sucks for my needs.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *webmi*
> 
> C-States are disabled anyway. Haswell-E with C-States/Offset OC sucks for my needs.


Ah ok, dare I ask why?


----------



## webmi

for performance reasons. i did not pay that much money for the last percentage of performance and than waste the performance with powersaving enabled.

for example ssd performance. with c-states enabled the intel 750 performance is much lower than without c-states.

especially the 8-core 5960x needs a lot of core usage for the cpu clock to rise up to max. with c-states on single core app´s the clock may be not maxed an so the performance is much lower.

also, with offset oc the cpu idle voltage is way higher than @ load. i dont want 1.23v idle, i want 1.217v. idle voltage isn´t that dangerous, but i looks not as good as 1.217v.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *webmi*
> 
> also, with offset oc the cpu idle voltage is way higher than @ load. i dont want 1.23v idle, i want 1.217v. idle voltage isn´t that dangerous, but i looks not as good as 1.217v.


Hello

Offset only makes sense when using a non-static multiplier. If this is used idle voltage will never be higher than loaded voltage.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> *Are those the awesome looking Adata sticks...? Maybe they are faster because they are "maybe" double sided*...?
> Also I know & discussed with scone that tFAW value I enter maybe overwritten and not the active value. But whatever its being changed to still gives us better performance in Spi altleast. It has been tested & know to work in atleast one singular use scenario.
> As for the quote, Google doesn't show anything, I have narrowed it down to 2 people in my mind. But I'd rather know the right answer.


lol yeah - the very ugly ADATA sticks... but it's actually the other way 'round. The GS300032GBc15 @ 3200c16 -looser timings- is "faster" (higher AIDA throughput) than the ADATA [email protected] - which are surprisingly good, but ugly sticks. IDK why.
Alan Turing

Some months ago, one of the FSU subs mentioned that he got "a better physics score" with a new 32GB kit vs 16GB even tho it was at a lower ram frequency... ? Didn't make sense, still doesn't.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *webmi*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.500Mhz core @ 1.217v
> 4000Mhz cache @ 1.1v
> 3000Mhz ram @ 1.0v SA
> 1.84v input @ 1.80v load
> 63°C @ 1344k


Seeing more "tight" 5960X's surfacing lately.


----------



## Blameless

I don't run any sort of C-states either. Idle current draw is low enough as to be nearly irrelevant for the longevity of the part or overall power costs. Using fixed voltages on everything as well. Other than a reasonable degree of droop on input voltage, everything is exactly the same regardless of whether the chip is idle at the desktop, or hammering away in an AFX2/FMA3 stress test.

C-states, adaptive voltages, etc, introduce more variables, for both stability and performance, that I just don't find worthwhile.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G227*
> 
> System seems stable now - but I will try to do these. Haven't hear about such settings before when OCing core - but then again, I'm new to this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Appreciate the advice!
> 
> Just to make sure I do it right:
> 
> 
> 
> The power limits you meant are the: "Long duration package power limit" & "Short duration package power limit" And the current limit is the: "CPU Integrate VR Current Limit"?
> 
> Thanks!


you can set VR Fault to Disabled, and VR Efficiency to High Performance mode. Not necessary to mediun OCs, but I've had themn set that way for 4.250 thru 4.750GHz.

_________________________
more with the gSkill 3000c15 32GB kit on the R5E:



that took 6.5h (away for the day) which I really hate doing when there are T-storms in the area.


----------



## webmi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Offset only makes sense when using a non-static multiplier. If this is used idle voltage will never be higher than loaded voltage.


idle was not the right term. idle voltage still will be 0.xx. the voltage under normal load (gaming etc) with offset will be higher than the voltage at full load (prime or other stability tests). 99% of the time the processor could run with less than you can do with offset at normal load because of the drop at full load.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> you can set VR Fault to Disabled, and VR Efficiency to High Performance mode. Not necessary to mediun OCs, but I've had themn set that way for 4.250 thru 4.750GHz.
> 
> _________________________
> more with the gSkill 3000c15 #@GB kit on the R5E:
> 
> 
> 
> that took 6.5h (away for the day) which I really hate doing when there are T-storms in the area.


Real nice. Training voltage still at 1.425?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> I don't run any sort of C-states either. Idle current draw is low enough as to be nearly irrelevant for the longevity of the part or overall power costs. Using fixed voltages on everything as well. Other than a reasonable degree of droop on input voltage, everything is exactly the same regardless of whether the chip is idle at the desktop, or hammering away in an AFX2/FMA3 stress test.
> 
> C-states, adaptive voltages, etc, introduce more variables, for both stability and performance, that I just don't find worthwhile.


I noticed no difference in stability with fixed and with C1E enabled. With Haswell a lot of the legacy problems with using sleep states and overclocking are gone.


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> I don't run any sort of C-states either. Idle current draw is low enough as to be nearly irrelevant for the longevity of the part or overall power costs. Using fixed voltages on everything as well. Other than a reasonable degree of droop on input voltage, everything is exactly the same regardless of whether the chip is idle at the desktop, or hammering away in an AFX2/FMA3 stress test.
> 
> C-states, adaptive voltages, etc, introduce more variables, for both stability and performance, that I just don't find worthwhile.


We must both be "Neanderthals" then, lol, I am a fixed voltage kinda guy also.


----------



## fishingfanatic

Well I guess I'm another neanderthal. I only adjust what is necessary to get my oc and get it stable.

It can get overwhelming for newbies like me.

New to the Gigabyte bios setup. Same with all except the asus, though I did find the MSi on the rig I just built for a friend to be fairly easy to navigate, x79 mobo.

FF


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Real nice. Training voltage still at 1.425?


yes - didn't try to lower the training voltage... but prolly should. 1.385 -1.395V eventual is just not enough, 1.4V does the trick.
BTW - with 8 sticks, 1T is a bit more expensive voltage-wise than 4. Maybe that's normal?


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yes - didn't try to lower the training voltage... but prolly should. 1.3851.395V eventual is just not enough, 1.4V does the trick.
> BTW - with 8 sticks, 1T is a bit more expensive voltage-wise than 4. Maybe that's normal?


With 8 sticks, 1T needs a lot more voltage draw in my experience.


----------



## aerotracks

Some low voltage stability tests with 8 sticks. Will try 3000 next









http://abload.de/image.php?img=20150615-085447yhun8.png
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Although fixed voltage is for Neanderthals, have some pride will you


It's called Override, and it is not a fixed voltage. I'd make sure what I was talking about before trying to be smart










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



http://abload.de/image.php?img=idfvoltage3mquho.jpg


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I noticed no difference in stability with fixed and with C1E enabled. With Haswell a lot of the legacy problems with using sleep states and overclocking are gone.


I haven't noticed any difference in final stability where I have used them either. However, more variables mean more validation time and testing; the added complexity isn't personally worth it to me.

I'm really only concerned about idle power consumption when it comes to my mobile devices, because of battery life.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> It's called Override, and it is not a fixed voltage. I'd make sure what I was talking about before trying to be smart


Hello

With the exception of voltage change because of any programmed impedance increase of the VRM or transient response the set Override voltage remains the same throughout the range from idle to fully loaded. This pretty much implies a fixed voltage. Are we going to see the following results?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Have you tried tRAS @ 21 and 23?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> I haven't noticed any difference in final stability where I have used them either. However, more variables mean more validation time and testing; the added complexity isn't personally worth it to me.
> 
> I'm really only concerned about idle power consumption when it comes to my mobile devices, because of battery life.


That's totally down to preference - was just an observation as it has changed from a rather long line of architectures that suffer with issues and low power states

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> Some low voltage stability tests with 8 sticks. Will try 3000 next
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://abload.de/image.php?img=20150615-085447yhun8.png
> It's called Override, and it is not a fixed voltage. I'd make sure what I was talking about before trying to be smart
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://abload.de/image.php?img=idfvoltage3mquho.jpg


I wasn't trying to be smart, and if I was I would have still referred to it as-a-fixed voltage.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moorhen2*
> 
> We must both be "Neanderthals" then, lol, I am a fixed voltage kinda guy also.


The tongue implied I was joking - the negative / positive offset and adaptive modes are there to be used, generally speaking once you are comfortable that you have found stability it isn't at all difficult to apply this to an offset value. So why not use it if there is no compromise. Manual voltage modes or speaking generally 'override voltage' modes if we're shooting plastic bottles, are beneficial when pushing the upper most limits of stability and when benchmarking competitively.

User preference varies of course, but still interesting to see many people preferring to not bother.


----------



## moorhen2

I know you were joking, as was I, just a little friendly banter, no offence was meant.


----------



## Silent Scone




----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> With 8 sticks, 1T needs a lot more voltage draw in my experience.


about +25mV for the 32GB kit I'm using at "advertised" timings.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*


lol - it's adaptive voltage bashing.


----------



## webmi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> RB 2.4 stable too?


realbench


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *webmi*
> 
> realbench


Tested with 4GB instead of 16GB, but still.

What voltage for Prime95 28.5 1344K (>30 minutes)?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *webmi*
> 
> realbench


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> Tested with 4GB instead of 16GB, but still.
> 
> What voltage for Prime95 28.5 1344K (>30 minutes)?


that's just crazy low voltage for 4.5GHz.


----------



## Kimir

That's the gold standard from what I've seen on Hwbot sell section.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> That's the gold standard from what I've seen on Hwbot sell section.


Actually the low input voltage is a problem.
That increases the chances of it not scaling on cold.

Spectacular for daily use though.


----------



## tistou77

Hello

Why MSI made a "Delid Die Guard " for the X99, as the die of the CPU X99 are soldered ?


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *webmi*
> 
> realbench


Is there a bug in Realbench, as it isn't reading your bus, ram or cpu correctly.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tistou77*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Why MSI made a "Delid Die Guard " for the X99, as the die of the CPU X99 are soldered ?


You can still delid if you want, you just need to heat the IHS up until the solder starts to melt. The only reason to do this would be for direct die cooling, although I wouldn't think the gains would be worth it.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *webmi*
> 
> realbench


uhm, nice I guess. 4GB memory used and only 15 minutes. Is that why you're rolling your eyes?







Is a nice chip though, you don't have to be so coy. Don't be afraid of it failing


----------



## webmi

hehehe. i am rolling eyes because you ask if it is rb stable too and in the same post you use words like "Neanderthals"


----------



## tistou77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> You can still delid if you want, you just need to heat the IHS up until the solder starts to melt. The only reason to do this would be for direct die cooling, although I wouldn't think the gains would be worth it.


Ok thanks


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Are we going to see the following results?


Hey Praz,

Yes I did a rundown of different TRAS values. Last night was more variations between runs than usual, so I can't give a clear answer between 18, 21 and 23 since they're all within 100ms. I think this had something to do with board not training at the correct RTL and IO-L values despite me setting the correct initial value. However, rerunning TRAS 33 gave me the exact same result compared to the run I did the other night, just to confirm results aren't all over the place.

I don't want to make a scientific study out of it, obvious are two things: 33 is slow, 15 is faster, repeatedly so.

Anyways, here's the results:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



tRAS 15


tRAS 18

tRAS 21

tRAS 23

tRAS 33


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> Hey Praz,
> 
> Yes I did a rundown of different TRAS values. Last night was more variations between runs than usual, so I can't give a clear answer between 18, 21 and 23 since they're all within 100ms. I think this had something to do with board not training at the correct RTL and IO-L values despite me setting the correct initial value. However, rerunning TRAS 33 gave me the exact same result compared to the run I did the other night, just to confirm results aren't all over the place.
> 
> I don't want to make a scientific study out of it, obvious are two things: 33 is slow, 15 is faster, repeatedly so.
> 
> Anyways, here's the results:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> tRAS 15
> 
> 
> tRAS 18
> 
> tRAS 21
> 
> tRAS 23
> 
> tRAS 33


Hello

So 15 to 23 return basically the same results. I don't think there is a need for stating the obvious. Thanks for the screenshots.


----------



## aerotracks

15 was a little faster than the others. 250+ms is more than what can be explained with variation between runs.
I'll do some more testing with 15 whenever I get the RTL misery solved.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> 15 was a little faster than the others. *250+ms is more than what can be explained with variation between runs.*
> I'll do some more testing with 15 whenever I get the RTL misery solved.


Looks like Praz has selective reading, only reads what he wants to read.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Looks like Praz has selective reading, only reads what he wants to read.


HEllo

This will be the only time I reply to you. No selective reading here. I don't have time to engage those who do a bit of reading and attempt to post with authority on subjects they have no practical or technical knowledge of. This is besides you having a tendency to constantly stick your nose into matters that don't concern you with the sole objective of stirring up trouble. I wouldn't engage you in real life so ';m certainly not doing so on the Net. @aerotracks stated he thinks some of the settings may not have been holding even though set manually. Even a quarter of a second is too close to call either positive or negative if this is the case.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> HEllo
> 
> This will be the only time I reply to you. No selective reading here. *I don't have time to engage those who do a bit of reading and attempt to post with authority on subjects they have no practical or technical knowledge of*. This is besides you having a tendency to constantly stick your nose into matters that don't concern you with the sole objective of stirring up trouble. I wouldn't engage you in real life so ';m certainly not doing so on the Net. @aerotracks stated he thinks some of the settings may not have been holding even though set manually. Even a quarter of a second is too close to call either positive or negative if this is the case.


Except I haven't posted with authority. I already accept Raja's view that it maybe only faster on Spi32m and that maybe also because of some background overwriting being done by the Mobo after the user violates the tRAS rule.

I only stuck my nose into this matter because you posted.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> *So 15 to 23 return basically the same results. I don't think there is a need for stating the obvious*. Thanks for the screenshots.


Now you are not following your own advice
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> *I don't have time to engage those who do a bit of reading and attempt to post with authority on subjects they have no practical or technical knowledge of*.


when you said
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Even a quarter of a second is too close to call either positive or negative if this is the case.


If you had any amount of time in your life running Spi32 ( I know its wasteful to you), you would know there is never a 250ms variation between runs on a tuned system for Spi.

Still I will leave you be to acting all high & mighty.
Disclaimer:- While I admit I don't know that deeply about DRAM, you shouldn't make assumptions about the Technical background of someone you don't know.


----------



## Desolutional

BTW, what are the best 2nd and 3rd timings to play around with DDR4? I've already faffed about with the Primaries, now I think it's time to bring those secondary and tertiary timings up to ball.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> BTW, what are the best 2nd and 3rd timings to play around with DDR4? I've already faffed about with the Primaries, now I think it's time to bring those secondary and tertiary timings up to ball.


The read to read and write to write timings are the most critical out of all the subs.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Except I haven't posted with authority. I already accept Raja's view that it maybe only faster on Spi32m and that maybe also because of some background overwriting being done by the Mobo after the user violates the tRAS rule.


I do wish we had control over tRC and could lock that down as well - that is associated to tRAS. It's not available on our side currently and I have asked for it a few times. tRC min is the sum of tRAS and tRP. After tRAS has expired, a precharge command can be sent to transfer remaining row data back to the DRAM cells. The memory controller then checks if tRC has expired before sending another ACT command to open another row (tRCD defines how long it takes to latch the row). It's possible (but not sure) that tRC is being calculated by the applied tRAS with an offset (most timings that are auto derived are spaced over the min threshold).


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Except I haven't posted with authority. I already accept Raja's view that it maybe only faster on Spi32m and that maybe also because of some background overwriting being done by the Mobo after the user violates the tRAS rule.
> 
> 
> *I only stuck my nose into this matter* because you posted.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Now you are not following your own advice
> when you said
> If you had any amount of time in your life running Spi32 ( I know its wasteful to you), you would know there is never a 250ms variation between runs on a tuned system for Spi.
> Still I will leave you be to acting all high & mighty.
> Disclaimer:- While I admit I don't know that deeply about DRAM, you shouldn't make assumptions about the Technical background of someone you don't know
> 
> 
> .


you seem to do this frequently - from the sidelines.








peace.


----------



## rt123

Either its a bad habit of mine or I cannot see false stuff being said & cannot resist correcting people.

Anyways maybe some people don't like being corrected, guess not everyone uses the net with an open mind.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Either its a bad habit of mine or I cannot see false stuff being said & cannot resist correcting people.
> 
> Anyways maybe some people don't like being corrected, guess not everyone uses the net with an open mind.


lol - "correcting people". I'm sure someone who seems as knowledgeable (and more importantly - as practiced) as aerotracks is fully capable on his own. It's the "in the arena" thing. (TR)


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> lol - "correcting people". I'm sure someone who seems as knowledgeable (and more importantly - as practiced) as aerotracks is fully capable on his own. It's the "in the arena" thing. (TR)


If he didn't like my interfering he would have said so, maybe he will. Anyways I'll show myself out with my inexperience. I have some stuff to take care of.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> If he didn't like my interfering he would have said so, maybe he will. Anyways I'll show myself out with my inexperience. I have some stuff to take care of.


never said you were inexperienced.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *webmi*
> 
> hehehe. i am rolling eyes because you ask if it is rb stable too and in the same post you use words like "Neanderthals"


if it's not true you shouldn't take it personally as my my mother used to say. Same can be said for a lot of the defences here









Little point running with 4gb memory though. I say it how I see it and can be quite forthright but obviously I don't think you are an actual Neanderthal as you're capable of setting up this platform which a real Neanderthal would likely struggle with.


----------



## webmi

rb is like testing your oc if it can run ms office... i just wanted to show how much rb can tell about stability. so if i ran rb with 4 or with 16gb is insignificant and regardless anyway. 1.177v (rb) vs 1.217v (prime) for the same cpu clock.

how do you tested your i7-5960x @ 4.4GHZ 1.2v setting? do you used the neanderthalis way with 1h rb 2.4 @16gb ram or is it prime stable too?


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *webmi*
> 
> rb is like testing your oc if it can run ms office... i just wanted to show how much rb can tell about stability. so if i ran rb with 4 or with 16gb is insignificant and regardless anyway. 1.177v (rb) vs 1.217v (prime) for the same cpu clock.
> 
> how do you tested your i7-5960x @ 4.4GHZ 1.2v setting? do you used the neanderthalis way with 1h rb 2.4 @16gb ram or is it prime stable too?


Prime95 is a _stupid_ program to use when your Haswell-E is overclocked. It uses AM3 AVX instructions which tell the CPU to kill itself with current. Realbench is a realistic stability test. You will never use Prime95 stylised computation in real life, at least not for another few years. Video encoding aka. H.264, H.265 is the most realistic real load a PC would be used for. It stresses memory and the cores equally, and tests all aspects of your rig (excluding graphics card). If you're using Haswell-E in a workstation environment, then you're going to run at stock anyway - anything higher than stock risks potential failure. Prime95 run at stock is equal to running H.264 when overclocked.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *webmi*
> 
> rb is like testing your oc if it can run ms office... i just wanted to show how much rb can tell about stability. so if i ran rb with 4 or with 16gb is insignificant and regardless anyway. 1.177v (rb) vs 1.217v (prime) for the same cpu clock.
> 
> how do you tested your i7-5960x @ 4.4GHZ 1.2v setting? do you used the neanderthalis way with 1h rb 2.4 @16gb ram or is it prime stable too?


It loads more stringently than "MS Office". Its a mix of Luxmark, a handbrake encode and a file crunch simultaneously. The memory is also grabbed and released which can help catch instability faster than stress tests that use sustained patterns for prolonged periods. Both have their place in evaluating stability.


----------



## Silent Scone

Yup, key is to mix things up. There is a thread else where of people doing 8 hour runs of AIDA and feeling quite happy with themselves only to crash in under 15 minutes in Realbench.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *webmi*
> 
> rb is like testing your oc if it can run ms office... i just wanted to show how much rb can tell about stability. so if i ran rb with 4 or with 16gb is insignificant and regardless anyway. 1.177v (rb) vs 1.217v (prime) for the same cpu clock.
> 
> how do you tested your i7-5960x @ 4.4GHZ 1.2v setting? do you used the neanderthalis way with 1h rb 2.4 @16gb ram or is it prime stable too?


No I've ran a mixture of IBT, Intel tuning utility, AIDA, RB2.4 and have had the platform since day 1 launch. I started out by using 4.2 at 1.2v as a base for several weeks and gradually as I used the machine found the optimum frequency for that voltage.

I run heavy SQL queries as well as all my personal needs gaming, encoding or otherwise and the system works just fine for me. What I don't do is use a singular synthetic test that uses hugely synthetic algorithms that do not mimic anything I would do day to day, and then when asked about testing a work load that is plausible, roll my eyes and run it for 15 minutes with 25% of memory loaded.

"Well when you put it like that, Scone"


----------



## webmi

@raja, i know it is more than ms office, it simulates real world use. i wanted to make a joke about the accusation for using only 4gb in my test.

every instruction set of the cpu should be stable in my opinion. prime27.9 uses AVX2, which is ok to test your cpu with. 28.5 uses AVX3/FMA3, which indeed isnt the best for your cpu lifespan since it stresses the cpu very hard. only very few apps and espacially games are using this kind of advanced instruction sets, but i want the cpu to be stable if it is used. whats the reason testing your cpu oc if it is only stable in a certain scenario? kinda neanderthalis, isnt it? it will need a significantly lower core voltage for the CPU


----------



## ColdFusion 13

agreed. amazingly enough, i know it sounds ludicrous, but there is no real END ALL clear winner in the stress test market. each one has different things they do in differentiating ways. a program that may not get your OC STABLE numbers to crash, might crash in minutes from another. is one better? no. i normally run everything i can for my 24/7 stable before i can safely feel like it actually IS stable. no 1 program is going to tell me everything id like to know.


----------



## Praz

Hello

Assuming both are run with the correct settings there are actually two main contributing factors as to why more VCORE is needed for Prime95 stability compared to RealBench. The increased loaded temperatures reached with Prime will itself induce instability. This can only be countered with higher VCORE or additional cooling. The unrealistic use of the AVX instructions by Prime will also necessitate an increase of VCORE for the same level of stability as shown by RealBench which implements the AVX instructions as most all AVX capable programs do. Testing with RealBench gives a better indication of stability that can be expected with most desktop usage. Regardless of the testing method stability can only be known when one's actual programs/games are used for an extend amount of time.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *webmi*
> 
> rb is like testing your oc if it can run ms office... i just wanted to show how much rb can tell about stability. so if i ran rb with 4 or with 16gb is insignificant and regardless anyway. 1.177v (rb) vs 1.217v (prime) for the same cpu clock.
> 
> how do you tested your i7-5960x @ 4.4GHZ 1.2v setting? do you used the neanderthalis way with 1h rb 2.4 @16gb ram or is it prime stable too?


p95 and furmark are the best.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> It loads more stringently than "MS Office". Its a mix of Luxmark, a handbrake encode and a file crunch simultaneously. The memory is also grabbed and released which can help catch instability *faster than stress tests that use sustained patterns for prolonged periods*. Both have their place in evaluating stability.


^^This
IME - p95 has limited application for stability assessment.

My own experience recently "stabilizing" three rigs with very different intended uses:
Box 1: [email protected] number cruncher - runs QM calculations for days at a time, p95 stability with 95% of ram committed got me 90% of the way there... it took HCI memtest to get the last 10%, and not have a run die 30+ hours in. p95 really did not reveal a ram glitch after 20+ hours. Yes, I know, I should just build a "proper" calcBox, but this put a good CPU to good use that otherwise would be idle or tossed. (see total up time


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






Doing a system wide stability test like RB on this machine is basically bringing the wrong tool to the job. Same exact experience using a 3930K/x79E-WS for the same job.
Box 2: [email protected]/295x2/R4BE current Day driver - ex-bench rig, on 24/7, family docs, pics, occasional gaming, analysis of output from Box 1: IBT, HCI Memtest, p95 and RB since it is a general use box.
"Box" 3: 5960X/R5E/several GPUs: HCI memtest, AIDA, IBT, brutal benchmarking, games... never had a BSOD - ever. Lot's of video driver crashes tho, some screen freezes (likely cache), and a RAM crash that was so hard, windows 8.1 forgot what it was.







Would p95 stability have done anything to avoid those crashes? - absolutely not.


----------



## webmi

if your cpu can run prime, it can run rb easily. prime requires a lot more voltage than rb does.


----------



## Silent Scone

I bought a race horse last week as I really fancy doing motocross next year. Prime is an indication that you are Prime stable and nothing more


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I bought a race horse last week as I really fancy doing motocross next year. Prime is an indication that you are Prime stable and nothing more


As Yogi would say.. "it's deja-vu all over again".


----------



## Silent Scone

I don't understand why people take the advice so personally. There are about 2 or 3 people in this thread that are qualified engineers - and it's not a requirement to understand that using Prime as the ultimate stability test doesn't make a blind bit of sense unless the only reason you built your computer was to run Prime.

If you absolutely have to be able to pass Prime's AVX 2.0 routine and as a result, have to limit your overclock to avoid excessive current then fair enough. Now let's see a show of hands to see who that is applicable to.

For arguments sake, if you saw in the release notes for the next version that the routine had been made slightly more difficult to pass. Would you really subject yourself to running it for another several hours?


----------



## Kimir

If it pass 3D11, Firestrike, Catzilla, cinebench other benches, I'm fine. xD
To each their own.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Personally I'll run Aida and then see if it's stable in [email protected] if it passes that I'm good (in my book)


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> I do wish we had control over tRC and could lock that down as well - that is associated to tRAS. It's not available on our side currently and I have asked for it a few times. tRC min is the sum of tRAS and tRP. After tRAS has expired, a precharge command can be sent to transfer remaining row data back to the DRAM cells. The memory controller then checks if tRC has expired before sending another ACT command to open another row (tRCD defines how long it takes to latch the row). It's possible (but not sure) that tRC is being calculated by the applied tRAS with an offset (most timings that are auto derived are spaced over the min threshold).


I'm testing my Gigabyte X99 SOC Champion and it has tRC control that can be set independently of tRAS and tRP.

I haven't really played with it yet. Is this functional?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> capable of setting up this platform which a real Neanderthal would likely struggle with.


Quite possibly only because they are extinct (as a separate species...most of us have some neanderthal ancestors). Neanderthal brain/body mass ratio, encephalization quotient, degree of tool use, and other evidence, suggests that they may not have been any less intelligent than **** sapiens.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> You will never use Prime95 stylised computation in real life, at least not for another few years.


Well, unless you are a member of GIMPS...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Prime is an indication that you are Prime stable and nothing more


I've yet to see a part that will pass Prime and fail Realbench. Not ruling out the possibility, of course, but by and large, Prime will hit more aspects of the CPU, and hit them harder.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I don't understand why people take the advice so personally. There are about 2 or 3 people in this thread that are qualified engineers - and it's not a requirement to understand that using Prime as the ultimate stability test doesn't make a blind bit of sense unless the only reason you built your computer was to run Prime.
> 
> If you absolutely have to be able to pass Prime's AVX 2.0 routine and as a result, have to limit your overclock to avoid excessive current then fair enough. Now let's see a show of hands to see who that is applicable to.
> 
> For arguments sake, if you saw in the release notes for the next version that the routine had been made slightly more difficult to pass. Would you really subject yourself to running it for another several hours?


Most people probably do not need a Prime stable system, but using the tests that are hardest to pass can considerably shorten the time it takes to find and fix issues, even if the ultimate goal is to be stable in less demanding things.

Even if I know Prime95 will fail and even if I am not trying to stabilize Prime95, it will often fail much more quickly than less intensive tests, and will often fail in a manner that strongly hints at the underlying cause of instability.

Of course, if you are already pushing clocks and volts to their limit, Prime95 may not be able to be run safely for long enough to get much useful information. By all means, avoid it, in these cases.


----------



## Desolutional

If you're a member of GIMPS, and not simply an X99 user who does anything apart from GIMPS (normal people), then you wouldn't be testing for p95 stability. I don't even see the whole point in _wasting finite energy resources to find numbers_ (voodoo stuff, etc), but that's a personal opinion. That would be better used on [email protected], lesser of two evils. Some of the best encryption standards and pseudo gens in the world don't even use mersene primes for correct operation; p95 exists to give enthusiasts bragging rights, nothing more.

_It's the metaphorical equivalent for a news journalist of writing every word in the Oxford dictionary out endlessly, wasting paper and ink, and once in a while discovering a new word which you could put into your next news article._


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> Quite possibly only because they are extinct (as a separate species...most of us have some neanderthal ancestors). Neanderthal brain/body mass ratio, encephalization quotient, degree of tool use, and other evidence, suggests that they may not have been any less intelligent than **** sapiens.
> .




(sorry the gif is perfect for that comment







)


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> If you're a member of GIMPS, and not simply an X99 user who does anything apart from GIMPS (normal people), then you wouldn't be testing for p95 stability. I don't even see the whole point in _wasting finite energy resources to find numbers_ (voodoo stuff, etc), but that's a personal opinion. Some of the best encryption standards and pseudo gens in the world don't even use mersene primes for correct operation; p95 exists to give enthusiasts bragging rights, nothing more.


I'd make sure my personal general purpose systems were stable in the most strenuous code I could find and execute on them, even if I was the only person on the planet.

As for Prime95 specifically, plenty of people use it as members of GIMPS due to a curiosity about number theory and a shot a prize money, rather than bragging rights. Also, nothing about being a GIMPS member rules out me using my systems for things that aren't GIMPS.

Honestly, I'd like something significantly more stressful than P95 to test the stability of my GIMPS boxes for precisely the same reason I want something significantly more stressful than any day to day task I do on my general purpose machines to test stability on them. 24 hours Prime95 stable doesn't tell me much of anything about how well a system will handle running Prime for 600-700 days on end...just like 12 hours of Realbench doesn't tell me if my system can reliably complete batch encodes that can take a week or more to complete, or handle eleven software encrypted HDDs (I neither trust hardware encryption, nor find it convenient/portable enough) without corruption or access issues over months of heavy use. Of course, I can get around any likely instabilities by just running the parts 5-10% slower than what they pass the tests I can run at, but I've always taken pleasure in utilizing available margins to their utmost.

No one here and overclocking their LGA-2011v3 platforms are "normal people" when it comes to what we do with our systems.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> 
> 
> (sorry the gif is perfect for that comment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


I agree.

It's not that I'm unaware of my inclination to veer off on pedantic tangents...just that I sometimes cannot help myself.


----------



## Desolutional

If you want something to really stress the limits of your hardware, try running the system with no heatsink attached; Linpack and p95 just increase heat output and current draw, they don't test real life stability. Pulling off your heatsink will have the same effect. At a point you have to make a compromise, lower clocks to be purely p95 stable, or higher clocks to be stable in everything except p95. I know what I'd choose, and so would the majority of said X99 users. I'd be using a Xeon if I was serious about p95, the Haswell-E is a chip type for high end users who use the PC for a variety of different use purposes; not just number crunching.

Considering p95 puts extensive stress on the chip and board as a whole versus traditional real world applications, I wouldn't suggest new or experienced users alike to use p95 to gauge stability when OCing beyond default Intel Turbo bins. If p95 makes you sleep well at night, by all means go ahead. But for most users who just want a system which can play games, render video and operate reliably for days on end, standard stability tests are perfectly adequate for the big beefy Haswell-E chips. Which is exactly why I increase my VCore in 0.05V increments instead of 0.01V like a few people (lol), a little extra voltage is never a bad thing, as long as temps are under control and you're below the 1.35V safety line.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> If it pass 3D11, Firestrike, Catzilla, cinebench other benches, I'm fine. xD
> *To each their own*.


^^ This... by their needs and know-how.


----------



## Silent Scone

I can understand the persistence for what's arguably a more stable system or-as-stable as one can get but lines have to be drawn. Both for sanity and for the fact we're not on this earth for very long









If the workload is stable - do as you will. If it turns out it isn't, ponder over the exception that is generated and increase the associated voltage. And if data integrity is imperative, what the hell are you doing


----------



## Creator

I don't think I've stress tested my system for more than 5 hours total. I just use it. That's my stability test.


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I can understand the persistence for what's arguably a more stable system or-as-stable as one can get but lines have to be drawn. Both for sanity and for the fact we're not on this earth for very long


Even if I didn't live every day as if I had infinite more to come (I fully intend to pretend I'm going to live for ever till the moment of brain death when my neurological ability to pretend fails me), more stressful testing can actually provide better assurances of stability in less time, in many cases.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> And if data integrity is imperative, what the hell are you doing


I'm not writing to any drives until I'm reasonably convinced of stability.

This applies if I OC or not, as I won't take the manufacture's assurances at face value. CPUs are almost always stable at stock specs, but nearly everything else is defective often enough to make me want to test the crap out of it anyway.


----------



## [email protected]

Passing Prime on this platform is not _that_ difficult - you need good cooling is all. Would not advocate others copy this type of frequency due to the currents it passes through the die.



That is a 12 hour run pass.


----------



## skilly

Bahh.. Ambients are starting to effect my temps. Im on the Glacer 240l, looking to upgrade soon(hopefully). Im at 4.3ghz and 1.2v now. As Im using handbrake to encode video my temps are hitting 73-74c occasionally. Do you guys think its time for a downclock or should I just leave it? I mostly game on it, encoding would only be a few times a week anyways.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Passing Prime on this platform is not _that_ difficult - you need good cooling is all. Would not advocate others copy this type of frequency due to the currents it passes through the die.


Bump up that cache and memory frequency for even more heat and current!


----------



## Silent Scone

Kill it with fire


----------



## Creator

I think I could do 4.5ghz on my 5960X provided I had the cooling. But even my water cooling setup has trouble with that. It doesn't help that this time of year, the room the computer sits in can approach 30C, and I have Titans dumping heat into the loop still.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> Bump up that cache and memory frequency for even more heat and current!


I hear you









I needed to do these runs for an editor that could not get things to pass on the boards - so had to match his settings. Now that the exercise is complete, one does not feel compelled to up anything.


----------



## Blameless

Anyone know if there is an ASRock rep on OCN? Or know anyone affiliated with ASRock?

I finally received a reply from their customer support in response to the ticket I filed about the performance anomaly I discovered with recent firmware on my X99 OC Formula. Unsurprisingly, they were not able to reproduce the issue, because they deviated significantly from the parameters I provided. I think there is a language barrier.

I specifically stated that the anomaly only exists while OCing with HT enabled. So of course they tell me to run default settings or disable HT.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Passing Prime on this platform is not _that_ difficult


Bah, that's blend at a low uncore clock with relatively slow memory. That _is_ easy to pass.

Generally, I find large FFTs (or that rough range of FFT sizes, run in place) to be the most useful/most prone to fail test unless you are specifically trying to test system memory (in which case it's blend or not P95 at all), or are running uncore far below core clocks (in which case small FFTs are usually more stressful).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> you need good cooling is all. Would not advocate others copy this type of frequency due to the currents it passes through the die.


I don't have cooling that can remove heat that would be produced by current my CPU couldn't handle.


----------



## [email protected]

Blend at those setting was what was called for to satiate someone I work with. Passing encoding and memtest with higher cache and memory clocks is more difficult, too.


----------



## Silent Scone




----------



## Desolutional

I think JPM mentioned this; why is it harder to OC double sided (double density, phat) RAM than single sided sticks? E.g. I can have 32GB with 8x4GB or 4x8GB, wouldn't 4 sticks be better cause it loads the IMC less.

Also, with equal sticks but changed densities: 4x4GB vs. 4x8GB?

*Aren't all the ICs on each DIMM binned to the same level of performance? Why would having double sided DIMMs affect overclockability if it depends on the ICs on the DIMM?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Passing Prime on this platform is not _that_ difficult - *you need good cooling is all*. Would not advocate others copy this type of frequency due to the currents it passes through the die.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is a 12 hour run pass.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!











lool - you crazy. seeing p95 at that voltage for that long brings a song to mind:
"Hangman, hangman, wait a little while... I think I see my friends coming, riding many a mile"
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone know if there is an ASRock rep on OCN? Or know anyone affiliated with ASRock?
> 
> I finally received a reply from their customer support in response to the ticket I filed about the performance anomaly I discovered with recent firmware on my X99 OC Formula. Unsurprisingly, they were not able to reproduce the issue, because they deviated significantly from the parameters I provided. I think there is a language barrier.
> 
> I specifically stated that the anomaly only exists while OCing with HT enabled. So of course they tell me to run default settings or disable HT.
> Bah, that's blend at a low uncore clock with relatively slow memory. That _is_ easy to pass.
> 
> Generally, I find large FFTs (or that rough range of FFT sizes, run in place) to be the most useful/most prone to fail test unless you are specifically trying to test system memory (in which case it's blend or not P95 at all), or are running uncore far below core clocks (in which case small FFTs are usually more stressful).
> 
> 
> I don't have cooling that can remove heat that would be produced by current my CPU couldn't handle.


Ever consider running for the Senate.. or contract law?


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> I think JPM mentioned this; why is it harder to OC double sided (double density, phat) RAM than single sided sticks? E.g. I can have 32GB with 8x4GB or 4x8GB, wouldn't 4 sticks be better cause it loads the IMC less.
> 
> Also, with equal sticks but changed densities: 4x4GB vs. 4x8GB?
> 
> *Aren't all the ICs on each DIMM binned to the same level of performance? Why would having double sided DIMMs affect overclockability if it depends on the ICs on the DIMM?


I'm also interested to find out the accurate answer on this one because I always thought the IMC's workload depended on the number of memory cells it needs to address vs the bandwidth on the electrical connections to the motherboard/cpu.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artah*
> 
> I'm also interested to find out the accurate answer on this one because I always thought the IMC's workload depended on the number of memory cells it needs to address vs the bandwidth on the electrical connections to the motherboard/cpu.


maybe one of our local EEs will come up with something. Empirically, 4G sticks seem easier to OC with out any gymnastics on uncore voltage (i/o and IMC) or VCCIN.


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> why is it harder to OC double sided (double density, phat) RAM than single sided sticks? E.g. I can have 32GB with 8x4GB or 4x8GB, wouldn't 4 sticks be better cause it loads the IMC less.


Shouldn't be more load on the IMC unless there are more ranks. Two single sided DIMMs typically have the same number of ranks as one dual sided DIMM.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> *Aren't all the ICs on each DIMM binned to the same level of performance? Why would having double sided DIMMs affect overclockability if it depends on the ICs on the DIMM?


If they are binned they are binned to the same _minimum_ level of performance. You still have more chances of getting relatively poor ICs the more ICs you have.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> I think JPM mentioned this; why is it harder to OC double sided (double density, phat) RAM than single sided sticks? E.g. I can have 32GB with 8x4GB or 4x8GB, wouldn't 4 sticks be better cause it loads the IMC less.
> 
> Also, with equal sticks but changed densities: 4x4GB vs. 4x8GB?
> 
> *Aren't all the ICs on each DIMM binned to the same level of performance? Why would having double sided DIMMs affect overclockability if it depends on the ICs on the DIMM?


The answer to this is not a simple one for the layman, but here goes.

1) If the same ICs are used, a dual ranked DIMM has twice the number of ICs sharing the same datapath. All signal lines to and from those ICs will need de-skewing to deal with any resulting timing variance. Adding more ICs to a single module increases the amount of traces on the module itself. Adding more PCB layers, if the DRAM vendor chooses to do so, may not negate the impact that has on signal margin - crosstalk, parasitic capacitance and line impedance can change for the worse. This has implications for maximum operating frequency and also implications for timing delays.

2) Up to 8 pages can be opened upon a rank before one starts to incur a performance penalty on any further transactions to the rank/DIMM. DDR 4 has bank groups, but same bank group transactions have a longer delay penalty than different bank group (2 additional clocks typical). That does give DDR4 an advantage over DDR3, in sustained IO workloads - but that is a different subject. When one adds more addressable ranks to the system, interleaving will stripe data across those ranks.

All else being equal, if one doubles the number of ranks, it allows double the amount of pages to be opened before page close requests have to be sent. There are of course rank to rank timing delays that need to be applied, but these delays are shorter than having to close one page to open another. To close a page, one has to perform Precharge and then wait for tRC to expire (where tRC is set over the min value). In the case of being able to access another rank before that has to happen, the subsequent transaction can be sent after the rank to rank delay for the read or write transaction has been fulfilled. The rank to rank delay is typically shorter than the length of Precharge + any additional tRC delay (where applied).

Things can flip back and forth from a performance perspective depending upon the workload - the benefits of having a module that can run tighter timings at higher frequency may beat a dual ranked DIMM where the required data is small in size.

3) If one uses single rank DIMMs to make up the same density as double sided DIMMs, the impact on system stability will come down to how well the signal lines are physically spaced on the board and how well the DRAM modules have been engineered. Same DIMM and different DIMM delays may have slightly different minimum values. Usually a minimum wait time of 4 clocks (the length of a data burst), is required before the subsequent command can be sent. If the command is sent too soon - while the DQ lines are toggling, it can result in a 0 becoming a 1. The noise caused by sending the command for the next transaction leaks into adjacent signal lines, which can alter the signal level. In some scenarios, a 4 clock delay is insufficient and there needs to be sufficient settling time between one transaction and the next. There is a lot more to this, but it's far more involved so I'll spare getting into it.

Ultimately, it comes down to whether spacing the ICs out between slots is better than having the ICs on a single module. There are many variables at play in determining which will be better or easier to overclock so there is no clear cut answer that one can give. In the theoretical world, all else being equal, spacing things out physically can be better for noise and sometimes timing budget.

-Raja


----------



## Silent Scone

My nose is bleeding. There were no balls against wall analogies in this one







.

Fundamentally understood though


----------



## [email protected]

You know breaking it down that far gives me incontinence


----------



## sblantipodi

Hi,
recently when I play the witcher 3 on my GTX980 SLI my computer monitor goes black and computer freezes.

Could it be related to my CPU overclock?
My PC seems very very stable under load but this problem happen on The Witcher 3.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> You know breaking it down that far gives me incontinence


But it makes learning fun








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> Hi,
> recently when I play the witcher 3 on my GTX980 SLI my computer monitor goes black and computer freezes.
> 
> Could it be related to my CPU overclock?
> My PC seems very very stable under load but this problem happen on The Witcher 3.


Wrong thread for that really. Combination of the game and the drivers, the driver is crashing and not recovering. Remove any GPU overclock. Also Witcher 3 by design has a lot of post processing and doesn't really support SLI very well. I had to disable my third card in order for the game to run since the 1.05 - 1.06 update. There is negative scaling there.

Do the following

Set CPU PhysX to CPU, remove and GPU overclock and disable any 3rd party overlays such as steam and Precision. Game runs fine for me this way with two cards.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> The answer to this is not a simple one for the layman, but here goes.
> 
> 1) If the same ICs are used, a dual ranked DIMM has twice the number of ICs sharing the same datapath. All signal lines to and from those ICs will need de-skewing to deal with any resulting timing variance. Adding more ICs to a single module increases the amount of traces on the module itself. Adding more PCB layers, if the DRAM vendor chooses to do so, may not negate the impact that has on signal margin - crosstalk, parasitic capacitance and line impedance can change for the worse. This has implications for maximum operating frequency and also implications for timing delays.
> 
> 2) Up to 8 pages can be opened upon a rank before one starts to incur a performance penalty on any further transactions to the rank/DIMM. DDR 4 has bank groups, but same bank group transactions have a longer delay penalty than different bank group (2 additional clocks typical). That does give DDR4 an advantage over DDR3, in sustained IO workloads - but that is a different subject. When one adds more addressable ranks to the system, interleaving will stripe data across those ranks.
> 
> All else being equal, if one doubles the number of ranks, it allows double the amount of pages to be opened before page close requests have to be sent. There are of course rank to rank timing delays that need to be applied, but these delays are shorter than having to close one page to open another. To close a page, one has to perform Precharge and then wait for tRC to expire (where tRC is set over the min value). In the case of being able to access another rank before that has to happen, the subsequent transaction can be sent after the rank to rank delay for the read or write transaction has been fulfilled. The rank to rank delay is typically shorter than the length of Precharge + any additional tRC delay (where applied).
> 
> Things can flip back and forth from a performance perspective depending upon the workload - the benefits of having a module that can run tighter timings at higher frequency may beat a dual ranked DIMM where the required data is small in size.
> 
> 3) If one uses single rank DIMMs to make up the same density as double sided DIMMs, the impact on system stability will come down to how well the signal lines are physically spaced on the board and how well the DRAM modules have been engineered. Same DIMM and different DIMM delays may have slightly different minimum values. Usually a minimum wait time of 4 clocks (the length of a data burst), is required before the subsequent command can be sent. If the command is sent too soon - while the DQ lines are toggling, it can result in a 0 becoming a 1. The noise caused by sending the command for the next transaction leaks into adjacent signal lines, which can alter the signal level. In some scenarios, a 4 clock delay is insufficient and there needs to be sufficient settling time between one transaction and the next. There is a lot more to this, but it's far more involved so I'll spare getting into it.
> 
> Ultimately, it comes down to whether spacing the ICs out between slots is better than having the ICs on a single module. There are many variables at play in determining which will be better or easier to overclock so there is no clear cut answer that one can give. In the theoretical world, all else being equal, spacing things out physically can be better for noise and sometimes timing budget.
> 
> -Raja


ooooh-kay, now I get it.








Thanks Raja, no really, it's absolutely wonderful to have access to expertise willing to dump a few neurons-worth on this community. So the question remains: stress on the IMC with 8x4GB vs 4x8GB with the assumption that both configs are running at the same frequency and timings?

Lol... "parasitic capacitance" this is a term I can use in a very different context - today at a lunchtime meeting I was invited to - and marvel at the expressions that follow.


----------



## Silent Scone

Same here, just went up the road to the cafe and it was overflowing with it.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> So the question remains: stress on the IMC with 8x4GB vs 4x8GB with the assumption that both configs are running at the same frequency and timings?


Hello

In this instance it is not so much the stress on the IMC as it is which configuration provides the best signal integrity. As Raja wrote above increased physical spacing for the trace paths allows for better signal optimization but this benefit needs to be taken advantage during the board design and BIOS rules.


----------



## Desolutional

Hmm, kind of explains it, but I'm still confused. If using 8 SS DIMMs are better than 4 DS DIMMs, assuming all frequencies and timings stay the same, how come when I only use 4 DIMMs (I have SS ones), I can reach 2800MHz, but when I use 8 DIMMs (same ones) I can only stabilise 2666MHz, with the same timings. Surely in that case it would mean that fully saturating all the RAM slots would reduce RAM overclockablity? I've tested both sets of 4 DIMMs in quad channel mode, and both kits could reach 2800MHz with the same timings. When placed in 8 DIMM config, then only 2666MHz was attainable.

I could get to 3000MHz with 1.4V on a set of 4, but no matter what I do, I can never get higher than 2666MHz when all my RAM slots are full (8 DIMMs).


----------



## [email protected]

The answer that was given is open sided - it depends which config provides the best signal integrity in-situ. There are too many variables to say that it is always going to be one config over the other.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Hmm, kind of explains it, but I'm still confused. If using 8 SS DIMMs are better than 4 DS DIMMs, assuming all frequencies and timings stay the same, how come when I only use 4 DIMMs (I have SS ones), I can reach 2800MHz, but when I use 8 DIMMs (same ones) I can only stabilise 2666MHz, with the same timings. Surely in that case it would mean that fully saturating all the RAM slots would reduce RAM overclockablity? I've tested both sets of 4 DIMMs in quad channel mode, and both kits could reach 2800MHz with the same timings. When placed in 8 DIMM config, then only 2666MHz was attainable.
> 
> I could get to 3000MHz with 1.4V on a set of 4, but no matter what I do, I can never get higher than 2666MHz when all my RAM slots are full (8 DIMMs).


Hello

Mixing sets or or overclocking the memory beyond specs is separate from the single/dual rank discussion. Either of these bring a lot more variables than single vs dual rank.


----------



## Desolutional

Yeah, I've already soak tested each kit with individual overclocks, however these kits can't run at their stable overclocks when put into 8 DIMM config. When they are in 4 DIMM config, they can run perfectly fine at their OCed speeds. Which is why I was considering going down the Double Sided route, at least then the stability wouldn't be unknown.

I've seen a DS G.Skill kit which is rated to 2800MHz with 1.2V, which seems far more interesting than any of the SS kits at the same price bracket which use 1.35V to get 3000MHz.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Yeah, I've already soak tested each kit with individual overclocks, however these kits can't run at their stable overclocks when put into 8 DIMM config. When they are in 4 DIMM config, they can run perfectly fine at their OCed speeds. Which is why I was considering going down the Double Sided route, at least then the stability wouldn't be unknown.
> 
> I've seen a DS G.Skill kit which is rated to 2800MHz with 1.2V, which seems far more interesting than any of the SS kits.


The 8 sticks you are talking about are a single kit or not?


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Yeah, I've already soak tested each kit with individual overclocks, however these kits can't run at their stable overclocks when put into 8 DIMM config. When they are in 4 DIMM config, they can run perfectly fine at their OCed speeds. Which is why I was considering going down the Double Sided route, at least then the stability wouldn't be unknown.
> 
> I've seen a DS G.Skill kit which is rated to 2800MHz with 1.2V, which seems far more interesting than any of the SS kits.


Purchasing a single kit is always wise. Combining kits bring a lot of additional variance into the mix and as Praz said, this conversation is an aside to the topic we were covering earlier.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> The 8 sticks you are talking about are a single kit or not?


Both sets purchased at the same time, and the same batch. Tested individually they both OC to 2800MHz and 3000MHz with reduced timings. When both kits tested in 8 DIMM config, max frequency is 2666MHz no matter what I do. BCLK strap, voltages, etc. They are single sided.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Both sets purchased at the same time, and the same batch. Tested individually they both OC to 2800MHz and 3000MHz with reduced timings. When both kits tested in 8 DIMM config, max frequency is 2666MHz no matter what I do. BCLK strap, voltages, etc.


if 2666 is the rated speed, then I'd say you did pretty good when combining kits.







SKU, Batch etc, doesn't say very much about the ability of the kits to function together... even at their rated speeds. You are also trying to OC 64GB.. which in its self may be a different beast that 32GB.


----------



## [email protected]

That is not a single kit so was never binned that way.

The topic we covered earlier was related to same density in 4 or 8 DIMM format.

You are comparing same frequency to different density of the same modules - in such cases the frequency will drop off as you add more modules to the bus.


----------



## Desolutional

There are 2 kits of 16GB (4x4GB) that I am using together. Individually, when I test each kit, I can reach speeds of up to 3000MHz. 2800MHz is attainable as the sweet spot.

Now, when I mix these two kits (yes, I know mixing is bad, etc, these are similar kits), I can never reach 2800MHz with them. When I mix them, they become 8x4GB modules, they are still the same modules which worked perfectly fine at 2800MHz before; now they won't work at 2800MHz no matter what I do. They are all single sided DIMMs. Which led me to ask which is more stable, Double Sided (4x8GB) or Single Sided (8x4GB). I presume using 4 DS modules, it would be easier to reach a higher frequency than using 8 SS modules - on average.


----------



## [email protected]

Re-read the post I made earlier then read this as well:

https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?57038-Don%92t-combine-memory-kits!-The-meat-and-potatoes-overview


----------



## Desolutional

Guess I'm going to have to buy a set of 4 DS modules for 32GB then, thanks.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Guess I'm going to have to buy a set of 4 DS modules for 32GB then, thanks.


Hello

For 100% guarantee of stated specs and not needing to venture into settings most don't even look at this is the best option.


----------



## Silent Scone

Mixing memory has always been a gamble since it's very beginning. I can remember these very discussions with DDR400


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Guess I'm going to have to buy a set of 4 DS modules for 32GB then, thanks.


or if 32GB is where you want to top out, these are working very well.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231835


----------



## Desolutional

Not available in the UK yet, so I might just wait it out with 2400MHz modules. CL12 CR1, so not too fussed. Americans get PC perps so much cheaper,









I was just real confused why I couldn't get all DIMMs stable at 2800MHz, when they worked at 2800MHz before. Guess I'll play with the sub-timings one day, but for now 2400MHz seems fine (not even bothering with 2666MHz anymore). I did mix DIMMs with my Sandy Bridge, but I guess mixing an extra 4 DIMMs brings in a whole new level of difficulty.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Not available in the UK yet, so I might just wait it out with 2400MHz modules. CL12 CR1, so not too fussed. Americans get PC perps so much cheaper,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was just real confused why I couldn't get all DIMMs stable at 2800MHz, when they worked at 2800MHz before. Guess I'll play with the sub-timings one day, but for now 2400MHz seems fine (not even bothering with 2666MHz anymore). I did mix DIMMs with my Sandy Bridge, but I guess mixing an extra 4 DIMMs brings in a whole new level of difficulty.


i know... we "complain" about 2400 ram.
first world thing.


----------



## bfedorov11

Is the tdp really the same for both the 5930k and 5960x? I wanted to get a 5960x but I'm thinking the 5930k would generate less heat.

I am about to jump to x99, but am concerned I would need more rad space and a larger case. Currently have a oc'd 4790k and 2x TX - which I will be vmodding. I had 2x 780ti and benched them with 1.4v+ and my loop held it's ground. Loop is 240 xt45, 360 ut60, and ap15s - 1850rpm. Should I try it with my current setup or just go all out now?


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfedorov11*
> 
> Is the tdp really the same for both the 5930k and 5960x? I wanted to get a 5960x but I'm thinking the 5930k would generate less heat.
> 
> I am about to jump to x99, but am concerned I would need more rad space and a larger case. Currently have a oc'd 4790k and 2x TX - which I will be vmodding. I had 2x 780ti and benched them with 1.4v+ and my loop held it's ground. Loop is 240 xt45, 360 ut60, and ap15s - 1850rpm. Should I try it with my current setup or just go all out now?


The TDP is the same because the 5960X is clocked lower than the 5930K. When overclocked to the same frequency, the 5960X will have more heat and use more power, but I wouldn't let that hold you back from getting it.


----------



## Blameless

I still haven't heard anything approaching a convincing argument as to how or why DIMMs from the same kit would possibly work better together than if, for example, I bought ten of these kits, tested every DIMM individually, and hand picked the best four, irrespective of what "kit" they were originally part of.

All of my best kits are universally the best individual DIMMs I have, used together. Since kits became a thing around a decade ago, I have not encountered a single exception to this rule, and I've gone through hundreds, if not thousands of GiB of memory, much of it in kit form (because the kits are usually less expensive).

In Desolutional's case, I'd be surprised, if he mixed his two kits together and drew four DIMMs at random, that those four sticks did not achieve the results he reached with either kit individually (since they seemed to be so similar).

I'd also be surprised if four DIMMs pulled at random from an eight DIMM kit did not OC somewhat better than the full kit, simply because there was less memory being OCed.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Guess I'm going to have to buy a set of 4 DS modules for 32GB then, thanks.


Generally, I see a reduction in memory overclock potential when more ICs are added, regardless of whether they are on the same DIMMs or not.

Better memory is better memory though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfedorov11*
> 
> Is the tdp really the same for both the 5930k and 5960x? I wanted to get a 5960x but I'm thinking the 5930k would generate less heat.


TDP is thermal design power, and is a generalization.

Individual parts of the exact same model number can easily have significant differences in power consumption and heat production under the same load.

Typically, a 5960X will generate a bit more heat than the 5930k, despite the identical TDP rating. Though again, this can vary from part to part.

Once OCing comes into play, the 5960X will almost ways generate more heat at similar clocks, because it has more cores/cache/active transistors.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> The TDP is the same because the 5960X is clocked lower than the 5930K.


Yes, that's how the same TDP rating is achieved.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> I still haven't heard anything approaching a convincing argument as to how or why DIMMs from the same kit would possibly work better together than if, for example, I bought ten of these kits, tested every DIMM individually, and hand picked the best four, irrespective of what "kit" they were originally part of.
> 
> All of my best kits are universally the best individual DIMMs I have, used together. Since kits became a thing around a decade ago, I have not encountered a single exception to this rule, and I've gone through hundreds, if not thousands of GiB of memory, much of it in kit form (because the kits are usually less expensive).
> 
> In Desolutional's case, I'd be surprised, if he mixed his two kits together and drew four DIMMs at random, that those four sticks did not achieve the results he reached with either kit individually (since they seemed to be so similar).
> 
> I'd also be surprised if four DIMMs pulled at random from an eight DIMM kit did not OC somewhat better than the full kit, simply because there was less memory being OCed.
> Generally, I see a reduction in memory overclock potential when more ICs are added, regardless of whether they are on the same DIMMs or not.


Hello

Unless I missed the obvious nowhere have I read this example being discussed. The topic is not about combining modules from identical kits to create a kit consisting of the same number of modules as contained in the original kits. The discussion is combing two individual kits so that twice the number of modules are used compared to what the purchased kit consisted of. No disrespect intended but a failure to see how combining kits like this may not be plug n' play can only be the result of a lack of basic understanding of SPD programming and how BIOS auto rules are implemented based on that programming.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

$10,000 for 16GB of 3466MHz memory? Talk about your premium memory modules!









http://www.corsair.com/en/dominator-platinum-series-16gb-4-x-4gb-ddr4-dram-3466mhz-c18-memory-kit-cmd16gx4m4b3466c18


----------



## deathizem

I would like to see something about Vcore I've looked and looked and cant really find a lot on these chips about Voltage I have the 5930 and cant find a whole lot on max V core I can run very stable 4.601

on 1.3 and 4.72 on 1.324 stable @ 4.7 I hit temps around 85c when @ load and it only go's there once or twice about 25 min in the test and drops too about 66 -76c any idea what is safe for 24/7 I would appreciate some feed back on this matter thanks


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> I was just real confused why I couldn't get all DIMMs stable at 2800MHz, when they worked at 2800MHz before. Guess I'll play with the sub-timings one day, but for now 2400MHz seems fine (not even bothering with 2666MHz anymore). I did mix DIMMs with my Sandy Bridge, but I guess mixing an extra 4 DIMMs brings in a whole new level of difficulty.


If you're using more dimms together im not sure why you are so confused that you can't achieve the same frequency as using fewer dimms which equates to lower density.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> $10,000 for 16GB of 3466MHz memory? Talk about your premium memory modules!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.corsair.com/en/dominator-platinum-series-16gb-4-x-4gb-ddr4-dram-3466mhz-c18-memory-kit-cmd16gx4m4b3466c18


Yes, and there will be about 3 kits in total lol. Think it's safe to assume somebody has made a small mistake there though


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deathizem*
> 
> I would like to see something about Vcore I've looked and looked and cant really find a lot on these chips about Voltage I have the 5930 and cant find a whole lot on max V core I can run very stable 4.601
> 
> on 1.3 and 4.72 on 1.324 stable @ 4.7 I hit temps around 85c when @ load and it only go's there once or twice about 25 min in the test and drops too about 66 -76c any idea what is safe for 24/7 I would appreciate some feed back on this matter thanks


Less than 1.35V, or 1.3V for long term reliability. People have tested these chips under DICE and LN2 at 1.5V and their chips still work today.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> $10,000 for 16GB of 3466MHz memory? Talk about your premium memory modules!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.corsair.com/en/dominator-platinum-series-16gb-4-x-4gb-ddr4-dram-3466mhz-c18-memory-kit-cmd16gx4m4b3466c18


read the fine print... includes 3 days and 2 nights with the character in my avatar,








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Less than 1.35V, or 1.3V for long term reliability. People have tested these chips under DICE and LN2 at 1.5V and their chips still work today.


1.7+V with LN2 is very frequent.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> read the fine print... includes 3 days and 2 nights with the character in my avatar,


Hello

lol. So the ram is basically free.


----------



## skilly

Bahh.. Ambients are starting to effect my temps. Im on the Glacer 240l, looking to upgrade soon(hopefully). Im at 4.3ghz and 1.2v now. As Im using handbrake to encode video my temps are hitting 73-75c occasionally. Do you guys think its time for a downclock or should I just leave it? I mostly game on it, encoding would only be a few times a week anyways.


----------



## Desolutional

Up to 80'C is fine for sustained use on average. Some cores might go a little hotter than 80'C. Chillout and keep rockin' that 4.3GHz, no pun intended. Here in the UK I have ambients of 23'C. Haswell-E throttles at ~88'C by default and stabilises at around 85'C. I just run my chips to the point at which they *just* start to throttle, then I drop the volts and/or freqs a little. Just make sure your WC water temps are in check (if you can monitor via the pump), don't want that water getting hotter than 60'C.

If it was a long term app like 24/7 [email protected] then 75'C may be more sensible, but as you're not using the rig at max load 24/7, 80'C is no problem. Whatever you do, don't run Prime95 on your rig, it will send temps through the roof. It would also be a wise idea to buy the Intel tuning plan for your X CPU too if you're worried about bricking it. $35 is a cheap price to pay for re-assurance to protect a $1000 CPU.


----------



## skilly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Up to 80'C is fine for sustained use. Chillout and keep rockin' that 4.3GHz, no pun intended. Here in the UK I have ambients of 23'C. Haswell-E throttles at 88'C by default and stabilises at around 85'C. I just run my chips to the point at which they *just* start to throttle, then I drop the volts and/or freqs a little. Just make sure your WC water temps are in check (if you can monitor via the pump).


Thank you. I've never owned such an expensive CPU, I get a little nervous sometimes.. I will chill-out.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> lol. So the ram is basically free.











What ram?


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Unless I missed the obvious nowhere have I read this example being discussed. The topic is not about combining modules from identical kits to create a kit consisting of the same number of modules as contained in the original kits. The discussion is combing two individual kits so that twice the number of modules are used compared to what the purchased kit consisted of. No disrespect intended but a failure to see how combining kits like this may not be plug n' play can only be the result of a lack of basic understanding of SPD programming and how BIOS auto rules are implemented based on that programming.


"Combining" kits and "mixing" kits have been used seemingly interchangeably in this thread when they have very different connotations.

I'm well aware that otherwise identical kits with different numbers of modules may well need different timings and be programmed accordingly.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Haswell-E throttles at ~88'C by default and stabilises at around 85'C.


So far, the reported default TJmax of my current 5820k sample has been 103C on an ASRock board and 92C on a Gigabyte board (the former seems to be more accurate, as my idle temps are reported to be impossibly low on the GIgabyte board), so I'm highly dubious of stating temperature recommendations in terms of absolute degrees. Distance to TJmax is a more consistent/useful measure.

Generally, with conservative clocks and voltage, I'm willing to allow within 10C of TJmax for protracted periods...but want to stay further from TJmax the higher I go from there.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> "Combining" kits and "mixing" kits have been used seemingly interchangeably in this thread when they have very different connotations.
> 
> I'm well aware that otherwise identical kits with different numbers of modules may well need different timings and be programmed accordingly.


The point you made was a complete aside to what was being discussed at the time. It really seemed to be a point for point sake - one that has never been in question actually.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> "Combining" kits and "mixing" kits have been used seemingly interchangeably in this thread when they have very different connotations.
> 
> I'm well aware that otherwise identical kits with different numbers of modules may well need different timings and be programmed accordingly.
> So far, the reported default TJmax of my current 5820k sample has been 103C on an ASRock board and 92C on a Gigabyte board (the former seems to be more accurate, as my idle temps are reported to be impossibly low on the GIgabyte board), so I'm highly dubious of stating temperature recommendations in terms of absolute degrees. Distance to TJmax is a more consistent/useful measure.
> 
> Generally, with conservative clocks and voltage, I'm willing to allow within 10C of TJmax for protracted periods...but want to stay further from TJmax the higher I go from there.


I see the same the temp in Non asus mobo is way lower Idle/Load

i have the MSi x99 SLI and the Asus x99-A the temp in MSI way lower than now i dont know









can we decrease the Tjmax from the bios ?


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> The point you made was a complete aside to what was being discussed at the time. It really seemed to be a point for point sake - one that has never been in question actually.


Fair enough.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> I see the same the temp in Non asus mobo is way lower Idle/Load
> 
> i have the MSi x99 SLI and the Asus x99-A the temp in MSI way lower than now i dont know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can we decrease the Tjmax from the bios ?


Some boards have the option to manually input TJmax, but many do not. Most monitoring software also allows you to adjust the value they assume for TJmax.

It's not a big deal really, as distance to TJmax is what's actually read and what's actually important.

Doesn't matter if my CPU is 80C in Gigabyte degrees or 91C in ASRock degrees, as long as I know it's the same 12C from PROCHOT on each.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> Fair enough.
> Some boards have the option to manually input TJmax, but many do not. Most monitoring software also allows you to adjust the value they assume for TJmax.
> 
> It's not a big deal really, as distance to TJmax is what's actually read and what's actually important.
> 
> Doesn't matter if my CPU is 80C in Gigabyte degrees or 91C in ASRock degrees, as long as I know it's the same 12C from PROCHOT on each.


But if we set the Tjmax to 90c the cpu temp will drop 10c or so i can oc higher ??

which tjmax true ? Asus vs All other mobo ?


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> So far, the reported default TJmax of my current 5820k sample has been 103C on an ASRock board and 92C on a Gigabyte board (the former seems to be more accurate, as my idle temps are reported to be impossibly low on the GIgabyte board), so I'm highly dubious of stating temperature recommendations in terms of absolute degrees. Distance to TJmax is a more consistent/useful measure.
> 
> Generally, with conservative clocks and voltage, I'm willing to allow within 10C of TJmax for protracted periods...but want to stay further from TJmax the higher I go from there.


TJmax isn't fixed on Haswell-E (I blame Intel), but I saw an Intel spec somewhere recommending 97'C or 98'C, so that's what I use for reference. ASUS mobos default to 105'C, different mobos default to other temps. I generally use a personal TJmax of 98'C (what I personally feel safe with). The rule of thumb is to never let CPU temp get higher than TJmax - 10'C when stress testing.

I operate my Haswell-E at a max of 80'C for video encoding, and a max of 85'C for stress testing. Other peoples opinions may matter. At the end of the day, temperature won't kill these chips, _excessive voltage and current_ will. Which is why it is highly discouraged to run Prime95 on these chips when they are overclocked. Prime95 is fine when the chips are at stock. I've always ran my chips "hot" and I have _never_ had an issue with degradation. I ran my Sandy Bridge for [email protected] at 80'C with 1.36V of Vcore for over 500 days, and it never degraded once. After a year of so, I had to bump up Vcore to 1.38V, but nothing drastic like the chip itself dying. Still works fine to this day, and runs 4.4GHz with 1.36V of Vcore perfectly stable.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> But if we set the Tjmax to 90c the cpu temp will drop 10c or so i can oc higher ??
> 
> which tjmax true ? Asus vs All other mobo ?


TJmax is the max junction temp, aka throttle temperature. Intel programs the chip to never exceed this temp, otherwise it will shut down the entire system. The issue with temperature isn't the CPU metal or the silicon, it's with the delicate components inside which have much lower melting points. The components will usually start to melt around 150'C or less. TJmax is applied to prevent the melting of the components. The problem with HW-E (as above) is there is no fixed TJmax. Setting TJmax to be lower won't cool your chip by 10'C, it will just lower the throttle point. E.g. your chip starts downclocking at 105'C (ASUS default) due to TJmax = 105'C. If you set TJmax of 90'C, then the chip will downclock at 90'C instead. I _think_ that the shutdown temp. (THERMTRIP) is around 125'C, but don't quote me on that. TJmax is usually 25'C lower than THERMTRIP.

http://www.intel.com/content/dam/www/public/us/en/documents/manuals/64-ia-32-architectures-software-developer-system-programming-manual-325384.pdf

Page 480 onwards, really interesting read to get an insight into Intel's CPU tech.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> But if we set the Tjmax to 90c the cpu temp will drop 10c or so i can oc higher ??
> 
> which tjmax true ? Asus vs All other mobo ?


that's not how it works. whether the OS-based tool is reading a 105c or 85c as TJmax, the software will report a temperature which is relative to TJmax. I set TJmax to 85C in bios:

If I were to set the bios to 105C the distance to TJmax would not change.

EDIT: so.. knowing that my water temp at idle is ~25C and the cpu is idling at ~25C... 85C in bios was my pick for TJmax.








_
The processor has a software readable field in the TEMPERATURE_TARGET register
that contains the minimum temperature at which the Thermal Control Circuit (TCC)
will be activated and PROCHOT_N will be asserted.
Intel does not test any third party software that reports absolute processor
temperature. As such, Intel cannot recommend the use of software that claims this
capability. Since there is part-to-part variation in the TCC (thermal control circuit)
activation temperature, use of software that reports absolute temperature could be
misleading._

section 4 of: core-i7-lga2011-3-tmsdg.pdf


----------



## Silent Scone

That would be awesome if it did work like that


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> That would be awesome if it did work like that


lol - right? if it were only that simple. set a TJmax of -100C and have at it.









*edit*: I do find this statement from intel curious:
_Intel does not test any third party software that reports absolute processor
temperature._
So... that includes XTU?


----------



## Desolutional

Depends on whether XTU is regarded as third party to Intel or not, I know for a fact that Intel endorses it. Maybe it's just a claim to prevent people suing them if their chips overheat?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Depends on whether XTU is regarded as third party to Intel or not, I know for a fact that Intel endorses it. Maybe it's just a claim to prevent people suing them if their chips overheat?


I doubt they have any liability in that regard... but would have to honor the warranty.









edit: table in OP updated...


----------



## Chomuco




----------



## skilly

I cant handle reading these posts and settling with 4.2/4.3ghz..







This site it too addicting!!

Ok, I went for 4.4ghz with my glacer AIO. 4.4ghz @1.24v . Max temp is 77c passed half hour of realbench so far. Need to test further but Im happy so far.. What do you guys think of my temps/volts? Is there anything I can do to lower the temps a little more? Gonna test with some games, Im too impatient..


----------



## DarthBaggins

I realy need to get my hands on a 5960x, so far been happy w/ my 5930k though as it is rocking @ 4.5


----------



## Jpmboy

A maxT of 77C while running realbench is fine.


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> But if we set the Tjmax to 90c the cpu temp will drop 10c or so i can oc higher ??


No, because actual temperature isn't changing.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> which tjmax true ? Asus vs All other mobo ?


Probably none of them are entirely accurate, but the higher figures are more plausible.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> TJmax isn't fixed on Haswell-E (I blame Intel)


TJmax isn't fixed on any processor. Intel has released typical values for some parts, and these serve well enough as a guideline, but the absolute value that corresponds to when the TCC is tripped is not necessarily the same on different samples of the same model, or even among different cores in the same sample. It's just a ballpark figure so firmware and software has some absolute temp figure to display somewhere.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> The rule of thumb is to never let CPU temp get higher than TJmax - 10'C when stress testing.
> 
> I operate my Haswell-E at a max of 80'C for video encoding, and a max of 85'C for stress testing. Other peoples opinions may matter. At the end of the day, temperature won't kill these chips, _excessive voltage and current_ will.


Temperature does have a significant impact on at least two of the prime modes of IC degradation/failure; electromigration and thermal expansion/contraction.

Every 10C increase in temperature (very) roughly halves the lifespan of an IC. You aren't likely to see this effect manifest in CPUs operating anywhere near spec, but it's the reason why chips can be operated for extended periods under extreme cold at voltage and current levels that would destroy them almost immediately under ambient cooling. A few seconds 60C translates into hours or even days at -150C.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> The issue with temperature isn't the CPU metal or the silicon, it's with the delicate components inside which have much lower melting points. The components will usually start to melt around 150'C or less. TJmax is applied to prevent the melting of the components.


Melting points of components has nothing to do with TCC. The lowest melting point of anything anywhere on an Intel CPU is the solder TIM, which reflows around 160C.

TCC is there to prevent the combination of voltage, current, and temperature from exceeding a threshold that would make electromigration and other modes of failure progress too rapidly to for the part to be relied upon throughout it's warranty period.

Thermtrip is likely set where it is to prevent the possibility of purely thermal damage to components, but the chips throttle well before that, and far below any melting point to protect them from other, more common, modes of degradation and failure.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Setting TJmax to be lower won't cool your chip by 10'C, it will just lower the throttle point. E.g. your chip starts downclocking at 105'C (ASUS default) due to TJmax = 105'C. If you set TJmax of 90'C, then the chip will downclock at 90'C instead.


Altering the TJmax setting does change anything except what temperature number is reported. The chip will throttle at exact the same point under the same loads and cooling.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> EDIT: so.. knowing that my water temp at idle is ~25C and the cpu is idling at ~25C... 85C in bios was my pick for TJmax.


Perhaps useful for personal reference, but the cores themselves are almost certainly running much more closely to 20C hotter than the water, even at idle. The waterblock base, whatever TIM you've applied, the IHS, solder TIM, and the ~1mm of silicon die before you reach any active transistors all add up to considerable thermal resistance between the cores and the water. This is why TJ is usually set 20-30C higher than TCASE.


----------



## Desolutional

Wait, so why is there even an option to modify TJmax in the BIOS anyway if it doesn't do anything to affect the throttle point? On a side note, I've never suffered electromigration, and I run my chips hot (80'C max under encoding load). Even with [email protected] I've never suffered electromigration significantly to dissuade me from allowing my chips to run hot. I usually stick to the throttle point minus 20'C for my max load temps, apparently not TJmax. Or Tcase + ~10'C.


----------



## skilly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> A maxT of 77C while running realbench is fine.


Sweet! I feel like I can go higher. but I'll wait until I get rid of my AIO. But I did have to go from 1.175v to 1.225v in bios.. Hits 1.248v during stress test. Wonder how much more I would need for 4.5ghz?


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Wait, so why is there even an option to modify TJmax in the BIOS anyway if it doesn't do anything to affect the throttle point?


Maybe it affects firmware temp warnings and fan settings?


----------



## Desolutional

I just noticed you and me have similar binned chips, my 5820K needs 1.25V to run at 4.3GHz core. What are your load temps like when you're encoding (or Realbench, etc.)?


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> I just noticed you and me have similar binned chips, my 5820K needs 1.25V to run at 4.3GHz core. What are your load temps like when you're encoding (or Realbench, etc.)?


In a 30C room, Realbench and recent builds of x264 peak around 30-35C below TJmax, though this is with a PWM slope that lets the fans on my Nepton get quite audible. I might play with the fan settings a bit, as I do occasionally watch films or listen to music while encoding. I just want the fans to ramp up properly when actually needed.

My OC is conservative by most standards, as I am picky enough to make sure it's AVX2/FMA3 Prime/LINPACK stable (in addition to being convincingly stable in everything I can test) and not run a clocks or volts high enough where such tests is likely to damage the part. ~4.2GHz and ~1.25v are pretty much my absolute limits for running these tests. LINPACK pulls about 150A through the cores and temps get to within 7C of TJmax with the radiator fans at maximum rpm; I run that test very sparingly.

I'm running fixed/override voltages: 1.88v input (medium LLC; droops to around 1.82v peak load), 1.245v core, 1.1v ring, +0.1v SA, and 1.37 VL6 (lowest manual VL6 setting, and stabilizes 4GHz uncore, otherwise ~3.6 is max).

Still tuning memory settings and SA voltage. Using the same ultra tight timings I was on my ASRock X99 OCF, with the exception of TCCD_L, which my Gigabyte board allows me to tighten to 4 (and 4 is stable), and TWRDD, which for some reason will not go below 2 on this board, despite being set to 1 in the BIOS.

Will probably make an attempt at higher memory clocks and see if there is a combination that offers measurably more performance than 2400 CL11 without requiring excessive voltage. There was no such combination on my X99 OCF (I had to loosen timings faster than clock increases could make up for the performance lost), but my memory/uncore were limited by the lack of an OC socket on that board.


----------



## Desolutional

I think the VL voltages on ASUS mobos are fixed because of the O.C. socket.

Also, I have the same Crucial DIMMs as you I think (Ballistix Sport), and I find that running 2666MHz needs timings of 15-15-15-34 1T, vs. your 2400MHz timings. Not sure which one is better yet, haven't tested. Same voltage of 1.35V at both frequency-timing sets. I also chose 4.3GHz core as it's the highest I can get whilst still being p95 large FFT stable. I reach around TJmax - 30'C on x265 and x264, which is pretty good with the H110i GT. I have the fans running at 1300RPM, which is just below loud.


----------



## tux1989

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> I think the VL voltages on ASUS mobos are fixed because of the O.C. socket.
> 
> Also, I have the same Crucial DIMMs as you I think (Ballistix Sport), and I find that running 2666MHz needs timings of 15-15-15-34 1T, vs. your 2400MHz timings. Not sure which one is better yet, haven't tested. Same voltage of 1.35V at both frequency-timing sets. I also chose 4.3GHz core as it's the highest I can get whilst still being p95 large FFT stable. I reach around TJmax - 30'C on x265 and x264, which is pretty good with the H110i GT. I have the fans running at 1300RPM, which is just below loud.


Which version of prime do you use ?


----------



## inedenimadam

Starting messing with the 167 strap. I actually think I have had less issues on 167 than 125 or 100. Slightly better overclock too on the cache and RAM with essentially the same voltage. My motherboard had no problems picking timings for the RAM.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tux1989*
> 
> Which version of prime do you use ?


The latest version, but I don't have a custom WC loop, so my temps skyrocket.


----------



## TMatzelle60

I have heard nothing about broadwell-e are they still going to be releasing it?


----------



## Desolutional

Yeah, probably at Q1 2016. They still need to push out the consumer Broadwells in mass first. We still haven't got the unlocked Broadwells in the market yet.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> No, because actual temperature isn't changing.
> Probably none of them are entirely accurate, but the higher figures are more plausible.
> TJmax isn't fixed on any processor. Intel has released typical values for some parts, and these serve well enough as a guideline, but the absolute value that corresponds to when the TCC is tripped is not necessarily the same on different samples of the same model, or even among different cores in the same sample. It's just a ballpark figure so firmware and software has some absolute temp figure to display somewhere.
> Temperature does have a significant impact on at least two of the prime modes of IC degradation/failure; electromigration and thermal expansion/contraction.
> 
> Every 10C increase in temperature (very) roughly halves the lifespan of an IC. You aren't likely to see this effect manifest in CPUs operating anywhere near spec, but it's the reason why chips can be operated for extended periods under extreme cold at voltage and current levels that would destroy them almost immediately under ambient cooling. A few seconds 60C translates into hours or even days at -150C.
> Melting points of components has nothing to do with TCC. The lowest melting point of anything anywhere on an Intel CPU is the solder TIM, which reflows around 160C.
> 
> TCC is there to prevent the combination of voltage, current, and temperature from exceeding a threshold that would make electromigration and other modes of failure progress too rapidly to for the part to be relied upon throughout it's warranty period.
> 
> Thermtrip is likely set where it is to prevent the possibility of purely thermal damage to components, but the chips throttle well before that, and far below any melting point to protect them from other, more common, modes of degradation and failure.
> Altering the TJmax setting does change anything except what temperature number is reported. The chip will throttle at exact the same point under the same loads and cooling.
> Perhaps useful for personal reference, but the cores themselves are almost certainly running much more closely to 20C hotter than the water, even at idle. The waterblock base, whatever TIM you've applied, the IHS, solder TIM, and the ~1mm of silicon die before you reach any active transistors all add up to considerable thermal resistance between the cores and the water. This is why TJ is usually set 20-30C higher than TCASE.


Thanks for all of that info

So setting the Tjmax to 90c or 105c the core temp in the windows will be the same ?

i just set the Tjmax from the bios to 90c and 95c and 105c but the temp reading the same









but if i leave the bios to 105c and set the Tjmax from program to 90c i see -10c in core temp why this ? can i use this or this wrong value ?


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> I think the VL voltages on ASUS mobos are fixed because of the O.C. socket.


I don't have much of any hands on experience with the ASUS X99 boards, but Gigabytes OC socket boards have a fairly wide range of manual VL options that I am only just delving into.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Also, I have the same Crucial DIMMs as you I think (Ballistix Sport), and I find that running 2666MHz needs timings of 15-15-15-34 1T, vs. your 2400MHz timings. Not sure which one is better yet, haven't tested.


Using the 1.25x BCLK ratio I can run 2667 12-12-12-28-T1 with nearly the same subtimings and tiny voltage bump or 13-13-13-30-T1 with no voltage changes, but performance isn't really any better than 2400 CL11.

Anything past 2400 on either of my X99 boards is much easier to stabilize with tight timings on the 1.25x strap.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> I reach around TJmax - 30'C on x265 and x264, which is pretty good with the H110i GT. I have the fans running at 1300RPM, which is just below loud.


I was considering the H110i GT, but the Nepton 280L was on sale and they seem to perform pretty similarly. Corsair's fans seem to be a bit better though.


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> i just set the Tjmax from the bios to 90c and 95c and 105c but the temp reading the same


Even after saving and exiting?

Couple of reasons they could be allowing an adjustable TJmax setting in the BIOS, but if it's not changing how CPU temp is reported within the firmware, it's pretty meaningless in the end.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> but if i leave the bios to 105c and set the Tjmax from program to 90c i see -10c in core temp why this ? can i use this or this wrong value ?


You can use this, but it's not actually resulting in a cooler CPU...just a lower number.

I'd leave it at default unless there was a good reason to change it. The important value, distance to TJmax, is not going to change regardless.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ]No, because actual temperature isn't changing.
> Probably none of them are entirely accurate, but the higher figures are more plausible.
> TJmax isn't fixed on any processor. Intel has released typical values for some parts, and these serve well enough as a guideline, but the absolute value that corresponds to when the TCC is tripped is not necessarily the same on different samples of the same model, or even among different cores in the same sample. It's just a ballpark figure so firmware and software has some absolute temp figure to display somewhere.
> Temperature does have a significant impact on at least two of the prime modes of IC degradation/failure; electromigration and thermal expansion/contraction.
> 
> Every 10C increase in temperature (very) roughly halves the lifespan of an IC. You aren't likely to see this effect manifest in CPUs operating anywhere near spec, but it's the reason why chips can be operated for extended periods under extreme cold at voltage and current levels that would destroy them almost immediately under ambient cooling. A few seconds 60C translates into hours or even days at -150C.
> Melting points of components has nothing to do with TCC. The lowest melting point of anything anywhere on an Intel CPU is the solder TIM, which reflows around 160C.
> 
> TCC is there to prevent the combination of voltage, current, and temperature from exceeding a threshold that would make electromigration and other modes of failure progress too rapidly to for the part to be relied upon throughout it's warranty period.
> 
> Thermtrip is likely set where it is to prevent the possibility of purely thermal damage to components, but the chips throttle well before that, and far below any melting point to protect them from other, more common, modes of degradation and failure.
> Altering the TJmax setting does change anything except what temperature number is reported. The chip will throttle at exact the same point under the same loads and cooling.[/B]
> 
> 
> *Perhaps useful for personal reference, but the cores themselves are almost certainly running much more closely to 20C hotter than the water, even at idle. The waterblock base, whatever TIM you've applied, the IHS, solder TIM, and the ~1mm of silicon die before you reach any active transistors all add up to considerable thermal resistance between the cores and the water. This is why TJ is usually set 20-30C higher than TCASE.*


Yes it is a personal pref, and is 20C higher than Tcase (since this is derived from the same TTV as 2011-0) . But.. we can only gauge what is actually happening temperature wise from the DTS (PECI) report so, rather than making speculations about temperatures we cannot measure or interrogate... (eg... a guess), I'll stick with what the chip reports and what HS manufacturers use to design a heatsink or block.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Starting messing with the 167 strap. I actually think I have had less issues on 167 than 125 or 100. Slightly better overclock too on the cache and RAM with essentially the same voltage. My motherboard had no problems picking timings for the RAM.


167 is pretty cool and uses the same memory dividers as 125. did some putzin around back in October or so:


----------



## Desolutional

Any reason why ASUS put the 250 strap in even though we can't use it yet? Maybe Broadwell-E will let us use 250?


----------



## bfedorov11

I thought they're skipping broadwell-e?

Pretty excited.. just got BB to price match Microcenter on a 5960x.. $755 including reward points.. avoided sales tax too


----------



## Mr-Dark

Guys if i upgrade my cooling from noctua D14 to Corsair H110i GT or H100i GTX how much my temp will drop ?

i read many time top air cooler like D14 perform much butter in high room temp ? my room temp 30c oe 35c sometime









my 5820k oc to 4200mhz 1.16v i see 65c on top core in BF4 this limit me from oc more ( my chip capable 4400mhz 1.25v ) but the temp hold me back


----------



## skilly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfedorov11*
> 
> I thought they're skipping broadwell-e?
> 
> Pretty excited.. just got BB to price match Microcenter on a 5960x.. $755 including reward points.. avoided sales tax too


Sweet!!














Enjoy it!


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Guys if i upgrade my cooling from noctua D14 to Corsair H110i GT or H100i GTX how much my temp will drop ?


I went from a D14 with a pair of 140mm fans to a Nepton 280L. Temp improvement at the same noise level was pretty modest, but the main reason I swapped was for easier access.

Assuming stock fans on each, an H110i GT will probably mean somewhere between 5-10C better temps than the D14, but will be louder.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Guys if i upgrade my cooling from noctua D14 to Corsair H110i GT or H100i GTX how much my temp will drop ?
> 
> i read many time top air cooler like D14 perform much butter in high room temp ? my room temp 30c oe 35c sometime
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my 5820k oc to 4200mhz 1.16v i see 65c on top core in BF4 this limit me from oc more ( my chip capable 4400mhz 1.25v ) but the temp hold me back


H110i GT at 25'C room temp at 4200MHz 1.16V is 60'C in BF4... max safe temp is ~80'C, you don't have to worry unless your temp is higher than 75'C in BF4.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> I went from a D14 with a pair of 140mm fans to a Nepton 280L. Temp improvement at the same noise level was pretty modest, but the main reason I swapped was for easier access.
> 
> Assuming stock fans on each, an H110i GT will probably mean somewhere between 5-10C better temps than the D14, but will be louder.


Thanks for that info the D14 still dead silent what about the pumb noise ? what about replace the fan for H110I GT with corsair 140 Quait Edtion ?
Quote:


> H110i GT at 25'C room temp at 4200MHz 1.16V is 60'C in BF4... max safe temp is ~80'C, you don't have to worry unless your temp is higher than 75'C in BF4.


Thank mate !

If i crank the fan in D14 to the max the temp will be 61c in BF4 i expect more from H110i GT









The high ambent temp is problem here +30c all the time


----------



## Desolutional

Hmm, BF4 should be fine to run the CPU cores up to 70'C, and the H110i GT is fairly silent in my case. I wouldn't suggest replacing the fans, as the ones that come with it are specially designed for it. My PSU is louder than the pump and fans to give an idea of noise.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Hmm, BF4 should be fine to run the CPU cores up to 70'C, and the H110i GT is fairly silent in my case. I wouldn't suggest replacing the fans, as the ones that come with it are specially designed for it. My PSU is louder than the pump and fans to give an idea of noise.


Thank you for that info +rep

New update just applying thermal paste again using the Noctua paste ( Cross method ) and crank the D14 fan to 90%

This the temp after 20m in BF4 maby i can oc more now ? 4400mhz 1.25v ?


----------



## Desolutional

Yeah, should be able to crank up the voltage a little more. As long as you keep that max temp under 70'C during BF4, it should be perfectly fine. Your hard drive is in good temp too.


----------



## kayan

I'm attempting to OC my 5820k, I've got a Killer x99x board, and a custom loop with a 360mm rad. What should I set my voltage to as a baseline manual? I'm new to Intel overclocking, as I moved from a FX chip.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kayan*
> 
> I'm attempting to OC my 5820k, I've got a Killer x99x board, and a custom loop with a 360mm rad. What should I set my voltage to as a baseline manual? I'm new to Intel overclocking, as I moved from a FX chip.


Set the CPU Input voltage (VCCIN) to 1.95V for these tests.
Start with a VCore of 1.3V and test temperatures in Windows with ASUS Realbench _Stress Test_: http://rog.asus.com/file/?download=RealBench_v2.41.zip
Record your max temps after running Realbench for 5 minutes constantly.

Your max temp wants to be below 80'C, no matter what frequency you set at 1.3V; I suggested 1.3V as it seems you have a good cooling setup, air coolers should aim for below 1.25V. Once you have checked max temps and made sure they are below 80'C, then you can start pushing for max OC. E.g. if your temps at stock and 1.3V were a max of 60'C, then you can try 4.3GHz and test again. Don't let those temps get higher than 80'C in any case. (Other people will suggest starting with a lower voltage, but you want to find the max clock, we will use 1.3V with your custom loop). I always tune voltage at the end, I want to make sure my rig can handle the voltage first of all. As always, push frequency up in 0.1GHz increments after 4.3GHz, until you experience instability, then back down and start to stress test.

Once you reach a max "rough" stable OC (which means you can run Realbench for 1 hour with no errors), then you can start reducing CPU Voltage until you start becoming unstable in Realbench. Once you start failing Realbench before the hour is up, then you know what voltage that instability occurs. Add 0.010V (10mV) onto that unstable voltage, and test with Realbench for 4 hours this time. Keep repeating the adding 0.010V process until you can pass Realbench for 4 hours.

_A rough idea of frequency attainable at 1.3V is 4.5GHz._ Above 4.5/4.6GHz, Haswell-E hits a "voltage wall" where you'll end up needing a lot more voltage to go higher frequency.

_We can start tuning your cache frequency once you have a stable OC on the core._ *Don't use the latest version of Prime95 on your system. Haswell-E doesn't like it.* It pulls dangerous levels of power through the CPU when it's overclocked. Stick to using Realbench and AiDA64 to stress test, and when you feel stable enough, just use the rig - real world use is the best indicator of long term stability. There's a Steam sale on at the mo', play some games.


----------



## techjesse

Add Me: Techjesse - 5960X - 4.8GHz








CPU-Z http://valid.canardpc.com/40w11t


----------



## Jpmboy

OP's table updated.


----------



## kayan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Set the CPU Input voltage (VCCIN) to 1.95V for these tests.
> Start with a VCore of 1.3V and test temperatures in Windows with ASUS Realbench _Stress Test_: http://rog.asus.com/file/?download=RealBench_v2.41.zip
> Record your max temps after running Realbench for 5 minutes constantly.
> 
> Your max temp wants to be below 80'C, no matter what frequency you set at 1.3V; I suggested 1.3V as it seems you have a good cooling setup, air coolers should aim for below 1.25V. Once you have checked max temps and made sure they are below 80'C, then you can start pushing for max OC. E.g. if your temps at stock and 1.3V were a max of 60'C, then you can try 4.3GHz and test again. Don't let those temps get higher than 80'C in any case. (Other people will suggest starting with a lower voltage, but you want to find the max clock, we will use 1.3V with your custom loop). I always tune voltage at the end, I want to make sure my rig can handle the voltage first of all. As always, push frequency up in 0.1GHz increments after 4.3GHz, until you experience instability, then back down and start to stress test.
> 
> Once you reach a max "rough" stable OC (which means you can run Realbench for 1 hour with no errors), then you can start reducing CPU Voltage until you start becoming unstable in Realbench. Once you start failing Realbench before the hour is up, then you know what voltage that instability occurs. Add 0.010V (10mV) onto that unstable voltage, and test with Realbench for 4 hours this time. Keep repeating the adding 0.010V process until you can pass Realbench for 4 hours.
> 
> _A rough idea of frequency attainable at 1.3V is 4.5GHz._ Above 4.5/4.6GHz, Haswell-E hits a "voltage wall" where you'll end up needing a lot more voltage to go higher frequency.
> 
> _We can start tuning your cache frequency once you have a stable OC on the core._ *Don't use the latest version of Prime95 on your system. Haswell-E doesn't like it.* It pulls dangerous levels of power through the CPU when it's overclocked. Stick to using Realbench and AiDA64 to stress test, and when you feel stable enough, just use the rig - real world use is the best indicator of long term stability. There's a Steam sale on at the mo', play some games.


This info was fantastic, thanks so much! +rep for you. My max temp across 6 cores was 52 @ 1.3v, so now I get to start my journey.

Edit: After just some preliminary testing up to and including 15minute runs of Realbench, my temps on the core went from 48-52 (across all 6 cores) @ stock, to 62-69 (across all 6 cores) @ 4.5. I haven't done much in depth testing yet, but it passed 15minutes of stress testing in Realbench at those settings.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Asus Rampage V
5930k @ 4.625Ghz (125 Strap) 1.315Core V
Cor Dom Plat 2666mhz XMP 15Cas

What I Use Everyday. I am digging the Speed Increase Over my 4770k

TCO


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> 
> 
> Asus Rampage V
> 5930k @ 4.625Ghz (125 Strap) 1.315Core V
> Cor Dom Plat 2666mhz XMP 15Cas
> 
> What I Use Everyday. I am digging the Speed Increase Over my 4770k
> 
> TCO


Is your cach stock or OC ?

that score is low for 4.6ghz my 5820k @4.2ghz /4ghz cach hit 1240 point


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> 
> 
> Asus Rampage V
> 5930k @ 4.625Ghz (125 Strap) 1.315Core V
> Cor Dom Plat 2666mhz XMP 15Cas
> 
> What I Use Everyday. I am digging the Speed Increase Over my 4770k
> 
> TCO


How are the P95 27.9 temps (at stock and oced)?


----------



## DarkIdeals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> 
> 
> Asus Rampage V
> 5930k @ 4.625Ghz (125 Strap) 1.315Core V
> Cor Dom Plat 2666mhz XMP 15Cas
> 
> What I Use Everyday. I am digging the Speed Increase Over my 4770k
> 
> TCO


When you say speed increase are you just talking cinebench score? or overall performance? I'm kind of wondering if i would be better off with an I7 4790K that i delid and apply coollaboratory liquid ultra directly to the die and on the IHS too with a maximus formula VII board and my water cooling setup using supremacy EVO block with 480mm/420mm/360mm rads with 4 x Corsair SP120 and 1 x NZXT 1000rpm 200mm fan (need to buy more fans to fill the other slots) and pumping to 5.0ghz for my gaming and mild to moderate streaming and game design/rendering etc.. work vs the 5960X i have which hits 4.5ghz @ 1.3v, 1.9v input, 4ghz cache. I think i should be able to hit 4.6ghz simply by jumping to 1.35v, and "possibly" might be able to get to 4.7ghz with ~1.35-1.37v with the same ~1.9v input/4ghz cache maybe bumping to 125mhz BCLK if necessary. So i'm trying to find a comparison between a 5960X @ 4.65-4.7ghz to a 4790K @ 5ghz for gaming performance as well as for rendering and streaming etc..

I'm picking up some CL ultra to put on the 5960X to lower temps as much as possible, obviously can't delid it but i think even 2-3C might help me get an extra 50-100mhz OC possibly; especially if i pickup the extra fans for my rads.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkIdeals*
> 
> When you say speed increase are you just talking cinebench score? or overall performance? I'm kind of wondering if i would be better off with an I7 4790K that i delid and apply coollaboratory liquid ultra directly to the die and on the IHS too with a maximus formula VII board and my water cooling setup using supremacy EVO block with 480mm/420mm/360mm rads with 4 x Corsair SP120 and 1 x NZXT 1000rpm 200mm fan (need to buy more fans to fill the other slots) and pumping to 5.0ghz for my gaming and mild to moderate streaming and game design/rendering etc.. work vs the 5960X i have which hits 4.5ghz @ 1.3v, 1.9v input, 4ghz cache. I think i should be able to hit 4.6ghz simply by jumping to 1.35v, and "possibly" might be able to get to 4.7ghz with ~1.35-1.37v with the same ~1.9v input/4ghz cache maybe bumping to 125mhz BCLK if necessary. So i'm trying to find a comparison between a 5960X @ 4.65-4.7ghz to a 4790K @ 5ghz for gaming performance as well as for rendering and streaming etc..
> 
> I'm picking up some *CL ultra to put on the 5960X* to lower temps as much as possible, obviously can't delid it but i think even 2-3C might help me get an extra 50-100mhz OC possibly; especially if i pickup the extra fans for my rads.


this is probably not the best way forward... especially if that is a copper EVO.
But anyway, for apps that can't use 8 cores & 16 threads, a good 4790K is just quicker, core vs core.


----------



## Silent Scone

Not to mention totally unnecessary.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Is your cach stock or OC ?
> 
> that score is low for 4.6ghz my 5820k @4.2ghz /4ghz cach hit 1240 point


Cache is Auto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> How are the P95 27.9 temps (at stock and oced)?


Are you refering to P95 as in Prime? Because we don't run that.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkIdeals*
> 
> When you say speed increase are you just talking cinebench score? or overall performance? I'm kind of wondering if i would be better off with an I7 4790K that i delid and apply coollaboratory liquid ultra directly to the die and on the IHS too with a maximus formula VII board and my water cooling setup using supremacy EVO block with 480mm/420mm/360mm rads with 4 x Corsair SP120 and 1 x NZXT 1000rpm 200mm fan (need to buy more fans to fill the other slots) and pumping to 5.0ghz for my gaming and mild to moderate streaming and game design/rendering etc.. work vs the 5960X i have which hits 4.5ghz @ 1.3v, 1.9v input, 4ghz cache. I think i should be able to hit 4.6ghz simply by jumping to 1.35v, and "possibly" might be able to get to 4.7ghz with ~1.35-1.37v with the same ~1.9v input/4ghz cache maybe bumping to 125mhz BCLK if necessary. So i'm trying to find a comparison between a 5960X @ 4.65-4.7ghz to a 4790K @ 5ghz for gaming performance as well as for rendering and streaming etc..
> 
> *I'm picking up some CL ultra to put on the 5960X* to lower temps as much as possible, obviously can't delid it but i think even 2-3C might help me get an extra 50-100mhz OC possibly; especially if i pickup the extra fans for my rads.


This is a bad idea.

TCO


----------



## bfedorov11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> this is probably not the best way forward... especially if that is a copper EVO.
> But anyway, for apps that can't use 8 cores & 16 threads, a good 4790K is just quicker, core vs core.


Do you think its bad on nickel plating for long periods of time? I notice it leaves permanent marks. I used it on everything.. but I normally don't keep hardware for longer than a year. I plan on keeping this new build for awhile.


----------



## DarkIdeals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> Cache is Auto
> Are you refering to P95 as in Prime? Because we don't run that.
> This is a bad idea.
> 
> TCO


why? i've seen plenty of other people use it on their cpu etc.. it's a pretty popular item.


----------



## DarkIdeals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> this is probably not the best way forward... especially if that is a copper EVO.
> But anyway, for apps that can't use 8 cores & 16 threads, a good 4790K is just quicker, core vs core.


It's a nickel plated one, i made sure of that before getting the CLU.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkIdeals*
> 
> why? i've seen plenty of other people use it on their cpu etc.. it's a pretty popular item.


Here on X99, you're fighting odds with Intel's stupid AVX / AM3 instruction set supercharging our CPUs beyond what is reasonable when OCed. When P95 is run on an OCed chip, P95 calls upon AVX instruction sets which have the effect of increasing CPU VCore and also increasing current draw in the CPU package. Both these effects cause the chip to far exceed what is normal in terms of power draw, which basically drives the chip far beyond what is classified as regular stress testing. I.e. you're beating your chip up for no reason. This, is why we don't use P95.

Basically the same as removing the rev limiter from an already tuned up to the max race car and expecting it to go faster when you rev it more. We don't run P95 on OCed HW-E, because of: AVX and the increased number of cores (6, 8 core options vs. your traditional quad core CPU packages). The only reason to use P95 for is when you're under 1.2V of VCore and wanting to test RAM stability with large FFTs, and even then, HCI memtest is much better.


----------



## DarkIdeals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Here on X99, you're fighting odds with Intel's stupid AVX / AM3 instruction set supercharging our CPUs beyond what is reasonable when OCed. When P95 is run on an OCed chip, P95 calls upon AVX instruction sets which have the effect of increasing CPU VCore and also increasing current draw in the CPU package. Both these effects cause the chip to far exceed what is normal in terms of power draw, which basically drives the chip far beyond what is classified as regular stress testing. I.e. you're beating your chip up for no reason. This, is why we don't use P95.
> 
> Basically the same as removing the rev limiter from an already tuned up to the max race car and expecting it to go faster when you rev it more. We don't run P95 on OCed HW-E, because of: AVX and the increased number of cores (6, 8 core options vs. your traditional quad core CPU packages). The only reason to use P95 for is when you're under 1.2V of VCore and wanting to test RAM stability with large FFTs, and even then, HCI memtest is much better.


umm...what does that have to do with applying liquid ultra to my cpu?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkIdeals*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Here on X99, you're fighting odds with Intel's stupid AVX / AM3 instruction set supercharging our CPUs beyond what is reasonable when OCed. When P95 is run on an OCed chip, P95 calls upon AVX instruction sets which have the effect of increasing CPU VCore and also increasing current draw in the CPU package. Both these effects cause the chip to far exceed what is normal in terms of power draw, which basically drives the chip far beyond what is classified as regular stress testing. I.e. you're beating your chip up for no reason. This, is why we don't use P95.
> 
> Basically the same as removing the rev limiter from an already tuned up to the max race car and expecting it to go faster when you rev it more. We don't run P95 on OCed HW-E, because of: AVX and the increased number of cores (6, 8 core options vs. your traditional quad core CPU packages). The only reason to use P95 for is when you're under 1.2V of VCore and wanting to test RAM stability with large FFTs, and even then, HCI memtest is much better.
> 
> 
> 
> umm...what does that have to do with applying liquid ultra to my cpu?
Click to expand...

CLU is fine on a nickel block. It may leave minor staining, but nothing like it would on raw copper, or heaven forbid Aluminum. Using it right now on my 5820 with a nickel EVO block. I have not experienced staining, but I have not taken a look in a few months either.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfedorov11*
> 
> Do you think its bad on nickel plating for long periods of time? I notice it leaves permanent marks. I used it on everything.. but I normally don't keep hardware for longer than a year. I plan on keeping this new build for awhile.


it's not a stain - the metal mix makes an amalgam with the plate and may cause it to flake. Besides, it's totally unnecessary with a 5960X unless you actually delid the thing.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkIdeals*
> 
> It's a nickel plated one, i made sure of that before getting the CLU.


better to just use gelid extreme. you are not going to gain much using clu or clp thru an integrated IHS. A degree or two? MOst performance issues with standard TIM is related to the mount quality than anything else (eg too much TIM or bad/uneven/too much torque on the mount screws).


----------



## deathizem

My 5930 is @4.5 1.275 Vcore with this score

Screenshot7.png 1961k .png file


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkIdeals*
> 
> umm...what does that have to do with applying liquid ultra to my cpu?


You quoted Cautious' Prime95 post? Also any decent TIM such as MX4 will do just fine too. The main thing that matters are the primary heat transfer areas, i.e. your CPU and the CPU pump block. TIM is simply a binder between the two. With proper appropriate application of TIM to the mating surfaces, the difference between MX4 and the "advanced pro" TIMs will be negligible upon system load - might help with your idle temps though. I've had experience with IC Diamond and Liquid Ultra on my Clevo before, and it barely helped load temps vs. MX4. A laptop is one of the hottest testing grounds for TIM, so I just stick to ceramic based compounds now; less risky. Removing liquid ultra is a PITA if you don't know what you're doing.


----------



## DarkIdeals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> it's not a stain - the metal mix makes an amalgam with the plate and may cause it to flake. Besides, it's totally unnecessary with a 5960X unless you actually delid the thing.
> better to just use gelid extreme. you are not going to gain much using clu or clp thru an integrated IHS. A degree or two? MOst performance issues with standard TIM is related to the mount quality than anything else (eg too much TIM or bad/uneven/too much torque on the mount screws).


I would actually try to delid it if i didn't already know it would ruin it lol. Makes me wonder which is better, soldered die or CLU directly on die for a lga 2011 chip. Unfortunately the only way to melt the solder and get it apart without ripping the die in half is to heat it to temps that would destroy the cpu anyway









And i know it's not too big of a gain over GC Extreme etc.. but since i'm going for a 24/7 overclock of 4.7ghz while trying to stay within reasonable core voltages for safety of the chip every degree counts. Here's testing that shows CLU being 3 degrees C lower than GC Extreme

http://www.play3r.net/reviews/cooling/thermal-paste-comparison-2015-best-thermal-paste/3/

I might've wanted to try the new Coollaboratory liquid copper stuff, it's not a liquid metal TIM like the CLP/CLU, it's an actual "paste" but it has suspended copper particles similar to like IC Diamond or AS5 having diamond/silver particles in it. But as you can see from the graph it actually gets about 1.5C lower than GC Extreme while only being 1.5C over CLU without as much of the hassle. Unfortunately i didn't notice that the CL copper even existed till after i ordered the liquid ultra already.

Also, i might just use the CLU for now and order either some Gelid or that CL copper in a couple weeks, then change it to the gelid/copper and just save the CLU for when skylake/Z170 comes out as i'm possibly considering going for 5ghz on a delidded 6700K once the maximus formula VIII comes out in 2016 sometime.


----------



## DarkIdeals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> You quoted Cautious' Prime95 post? Also any decent TIM such as MX4 will do just fine too. The main thing that matters are the primary heat transfer areas, i.e. your CPU and the CPU pump block. TIM is simply a binder between the two. With proper appropriate application of TIM to the mating surfaces, the difference between MX4 and the "advanced pro" TIMs will be negligible upon system load - might help with your idle temps though. I've had experience with IC Diamond on my Clevo before, and it barely helped load temps vs. MX4. A laptop is one of the hottest testing grounds for TIM, so I just stick to ceramic based compounds now; less risky.


no, cautious quoted my CLU post and i quoted his reply which was a multi-quote. the prime95 thing was replying to someone else, not me.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkIdeals*
> 
> I would actually try to delid it if i didn't already know it would ruin it lol. Makes me wonder which is better, soldered die or CLU directly on die for a lga 2011 chip. Unfortunately the only way to melt the solder and get it apart without ripping the die in half is to heat it to temps that would destroy the cpu anyway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And i know it's not too big of a gain over GC Extreme etc.. but since i'm going for a 24/7 overclock of 4.7ghz while trying to stay within reasonable core voltages for safety of the chip every degree counts. Here's testing that shows CLU being 3 degrees C lower than GC Extreme
> 
> http://www.play3r.net/reviews/cooling/thermal-paste-comparison-2015-best-thermal-paste/3/
> 
> I might've wanted to try the new Coollaboratory liquid copper stuff, it's not a liquid metal TIM like the CLP/CLU, it's an actual "paste" but it has suspended copper particles similar to like IC Diamond or AS5 having diamond/silver particles in it. But as you can see from the graph it actually gets about 1.5C lower than GC Extreme while only being 1.5C over CLU without as much of the hassle. Unfortunately i didn't notice that the CL copper even existed till after i ordered the liquid ultra already.
> 
> Also, i might just use the CLU for now and order either some Gelid or that CL copper in a couple weeks, then change it to the gelid/copper and just save the CLU for when skylake/Z170 comes out as i'm possibly considering going for 5ghz on a delidded 6700K once the maximus formula VIII comes out in 2016 sometime.


yup - I saw that. 3C is not going to make or break a 4.7 24/7 OC on an 8-core... I think you'll have other things to focus on.


----------



## DarkIdeals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yup - I saw that. 3C is not going to make or break a 4.7 24/7 OC on an 8-core... I think you'll have other things to focus on.


Yeah lol. I think it might actually be possible though. The chip can hit 4.5 @ 1.3v core with 1.9v input, 4ghz cache, and 100 BCLK everything else on stock or auto. I'm just waiting for my Rampage V Extreme to ship so i can actually use the chip after selling my old mobo etc.., then i'm going to shoot for 4.6ghz @ 1.35v or so and if i can 24/7 stable that i'll try for my true goal....4.7ghz 24/7 @ between 1.35v - 1.375v for safety reasons, trying for no more than 1.95v input and maintaining the 4ghz cache; going up to 125 BCLK if necessary.

Seeing it stable at 1.3v (i actually input 1.295v in the UEFI) with 4.5ghz gives me hope of 4.7 or maybe 4.65. I figured if i can lower my delta T as much as possible by using CLU TIM, adding more fans to my rad setup (480mm x 35mm thick rad + 420mm x 60mm thick rad + 360mm x 55mm thick rad with only 4 x Corsair SP120's on the 480 rad and 1 x NZXT 200mm 1000rpm i rigged to the 420 rad, so more fans should help possibly since there's none on the 360 and only one 200mm laying on the 420), and possibly lapping the 5960X if i notice any concave/convex-ness in it (i'll have to get proper tools for that of course)

Any other ideas other than better TIM, more fans/rad space, lapping etc.. on ways for me to improve temps or just straight up improve OC capability? I know you're pretty darn good at it JP so if anyone knows...


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkIdeals*
> 
> Yeah lol. I think it might actually be possible though. The chip can hit 4.5 @ 1.3v core with 1.9v input, 4ghz cache, and 100 BCLK everything else on stock or auto. I'm just waiting for my Rampage V Extreme to ship so i can actually use the chip after selling my old mobo etc.., then i'm going to shoot for 4.6ghz @ 1.35v or so and if i can 24/7 stable that i'll try for my true goal....4.7ghz 24/7 @ between 1.35v - 1.375v for safety reasons, trying for no more than 1.95v input and maintaining the 4ghz cache; going up to 125 BCLK if necessary.
> 
> Seeing it stable at 1.3v (i actually input 1.295v in the UEFI) with 4.5ghz gives me hope of 4.7 or maybe 4.65. I figured if i can lower my delta T as much as possible by using CLU TIM, adding more fans to my rad setup (480mm x 35mm thick rad + 420mm x 60mm thick rad + 360mm x 55mm thick rad with only 4 x Corsair SP120's on the 480 rad and 1 x NZXT 200mm 1000rpm i rigged to the 420 rad, so more fans should help possibly since there's none on the 360 and only one 200mm laying on the 420), and possibly lapping the 5960X if i notice any concave/convex-ness in it (i'll have to get proper tools for that of course)
> 
> Any other ideas other than better TIM, more fans/rad space, lapping etc.. on ways for me to improve temps or just straight up improve OC capability? I know you're pretty darn good at it JP so if anyone knows...


wish you luck. Seems like, unless you hit a gold chip, the VID is not linear at this end of the frequency.. my 5960X does 4.5/4.25 at 1.25V ( core and cache. usual OC, but I change things a lot - too much) 4.6 is 1.325, 4.625 is 1.356. 4.7 is 1.425, 4.75 is 1.47V (benching only - aquarium chiller running). I'd be real cautious with 24/7 voltage >1.3V. post back with where you end up.


----------



## DarkIdeals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> wish you luck. Seems like, unless you hit a gold chip, the VID is not linear at this end of the frequency.. my 5960X does 4.5/4.25 at 1.25V ( core and cache. usual OC, but I change things a lot - too much) 4.6 is 1.325, 4.625 is 1.356. 4.7 is 1.425, 4.75 is 1.47V (benching only - aquarium chiller running). I'd be real cautious with 24/7 voltage >1.3V. post back with where you end up.


Well the test that had it at 4.5ghz 1.3v was done on an ASUS X99 Deluxe with a single 360mm rad (MCR swiftech, a thinner one ~ 30-35mm thick iirc) and a single bay res with no GPU's in the loop. Now i'm running the 480 rad + 420 rad + 360 rad for 2 x TITAN X and the CPU so i should have at least a little more cooling to the CPU even with the two GPU in the loop as well. It was also done on an XSPC Raystorm block which gets 1-2C higher temps than the EK Sup. EVO i have that'll be used on it now, and then there's the TIM difference; so i should probably get around 5-6C lower temps now, on top of maybe a little better OC control via the Rampage V Extreme vs the deluxe.

When i had it tested for 4.5 @ 1.3v it wasn't a thorough test either, just a quick test where i had voltage pumped to 1.3, raised multiplier to x45, raised input to 1.9v and cache to 4.0 then booted up right away and ran aida64 for a while etc.. i didn't check to see if i could run 4.5 @ 1.275 or with 1.85v input etc.. so it's possible that i could maybe hit 4.5 @ 1.25-1.275 like yours does if i'm lucky once i have time to thoroughly test it at different voltage settings when my RVE + Dom platinum RAM comes in tomorrow. Another thing is that the RAM was being run at 2400mhz with no XMP, so not sure if that has much to do with the CPU overclock but perhaps running it in 2800mhz XMP or something with 125 BCLK might get me a higher OC at same/lower vcore.

What kind of cooling setup do you use on your 5960X btw? How well does that chiller work, like how much does it lower your temps over regular liquid cooling? I'm considering picking up a 1/13HP cooler if i can afford one to help boost my clock speeds. That or some more rad space or more fans, not sure which would give better results of the three (chiller/rads/fans)


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkIdeals*
> 
> Well the test that had it at 4.5ghz 1.3v was done on an ASUS X99 Deluxe with a single 360mm rad (MCR swiftech, a thinner one ~ 30-35mm thick iirc) and a single bay res with no GPU's in the loop. Now i'm running the 480 rad + 420 rad + 360 rad for 2 x TITAN X and the CPU so i should have at least a little more cooling to the CPU even with the two GPU in the loop as well. It was also done on an XSPC Raystorm block which gets 1-2C higher temps than the EK Sup. EVO i have that'll be used on it now, and then there's the TIM difference; so i should probably get around 5-6C lower temps now, on top of maybe a little better OC control via the Rampage V Extreme vs the deluxe.
> 
> When i had it tested for 4.5 @ 1.3v it wasn't a thorough test either, just a quick test where i had voltage pumped to 1.3, raised multiplier to x45, raised input to 1.9v and cache to 4.0 then booted up right away and ran aida64 for a while etc.. i didn't check to see if i could run 4.5 @ 1.275 or with 1.85v input etc.. so it's possible that i could maybe hit 4.5 @ 1.25-1.275 like yours does if i'm lucky once i have time to thoroughly test it at different voltage settings when my RVE + Dom platinum RAM comes in tomorrow. Another thing is that the RAM was being run at 2400mhz with no XMP, so not sure if that has much to do with the CPU overclock but perhaps running it in 2800mhz XMP or something with 125 BCLK might get me a higher OC at same/lower vcore.
> 
> What kind of cooling setup do you use on your 5960X btw? How well does that chiller work, like how much does it lower your temps over regular liquid cooling? I'm considering picking up a 1/13HP cooler if i can afford one to help boost my clock speeds. That or some more rad space or more fans, not sure which would give better results of the three (chiller/rads/fans)


rads are only capable of cooling the coolant to at best ambient temps - they don't make it colder, they can only shed heat. the chiller can, well, chill the coolant to ~12C in a 23C environment. MOre powerful ones can go further. IMO, 125 or 100 strap you will not see a big difference (if any) in the voltage needed to hold a given frequency. Ram OC is really IMC dependent once you have a good set of sticks.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> IMO, 125 or 100 strap you will not see a big difference (if any) in the voltage needed to hold a given frequency. Ram OC is really IMC dependent once you have a good set of sticks.


Hello

This is good advice. The strap setting is a tool for memory clocking. The CPU sees no difference between equivalent speeds using the 100 or 125 strap.


----------



## Silent Scone

I can understand where people sometimes get confused with this as it is conflicting information when coming from X79 where increasing the BCLK up onto 1.25 resulted in less modulation through internal PLL resulting in for whatever which reason less voltage required, and at the higher end better stability. For example using higher BCLK allowed me to achieve 4.9 on my 4960x for benchmark runs which was totally unobtainable on the 100 strap.


----------



## [email protected]

SB and LC PLL was not unlocked on the X79 architecture - not even sure if Intel had it in place at the time. If they did, it is possible was being changed automatically. That said, at 125 flat, LC based should show no issues. Internal PLL OV was not the culprit for any advantages either that i had seen. It is entirely possible that the gain was a result of using a more favorable DRAM ratio (not to be confused with operating freq alone). When margins are tight, there can be a knock on impact on required Vcore.


----------



## Silent Scone

Not even on IvyE? I know there's literally no benefit now with this platform, just something I observed back then and not sure why people would otherwise assume there was more benefit now. You're the boss, if it doesn't make sense then it was likely some other form of placebo. That tends to happen a lot.

Feels like a century ago so can't remember what memory configuration that was with either


----------



## [email protected]

I don't think anyone studied what the impact of DRAM ratios was. Without that info, it's difficult to guess why people were seeing differences.

Regarding Ivy-E yes that should have had it - but Im not sure people were locking down SB vs LC and testing that. SNB-E did not have the option IIRC.


----------



## Silent Scone

It would be speculating at this point, all I can tell you with any certainty is that PLL options would likely have been left in auto


----------



## Blameless

Thus far, I'm definitely having better memory OC experiences with the 125 strap, with essentially no difference in core/uncore clocking. Peak memory clocks aren't much different, but I can tighten timings much further using 125.

I can only assume that there is something intrinsically less demanding about lower DRAM ratios/multipliers needed with 125, or that there are hidden timings/skews related to them.

Still, I don't have much DDR4 or many HW-E CPUs yet, so my sample size is pretty limited.


----------



## Jpmboy

THe more I putz with ram on this rig and my neighbor's new 5960X/R5E, the more it seems once you have decent sticks, IMC makes all the diff. Lol - i told him to buy the GS 32GB kit I got recently (which are hynix) and we couldn't get near the same performance even running 3000c14. So we swapped the kits... no change in outcome. His core can run better than my sample, cache is about the same... certainly revealed the impact of other parts of the CPU with regards to ram OC and stability. Quite different from earlier platforms IME.


----------



## Silent Scone

Well I've frowned a few times at your results, your IMC is definitely on steroids lol


----------



## DarkIdeals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> This is good advice. The strap setting is a tool for memory clocking. The CPU sees no difference between equivalent speeds using the 100 or 125 strap.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I can understand where people sometimes get confused with this as it is conflicting information when coming from X79 where increasing the BCLK up onto 1.25 resulted in less modulation through internal PLL resulting in for whatever which reason less voltage required, and at the higher end better stability. For example using higher BCLK allowed me to achieve 4.9 on my 4960x for benchmark runs which was totally unobtainable on the 100 strap.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Not even on IvyE? I know there's literally no benefit now with this platform, just something I observed back then and not sure why people would otherwise assume there was more benefit now. You're the boss, if it doesn't make sense then it was likely some other form of placebo. That tends to happen a lot.
> 
> Feels like a century ago so can't remember what memory configuration that was with either


Well that's not 100% true, i've seen plenty of people who have been able to, both on haswell and haswell-e, increase their clock speed via BCLK. Every time it's the same story too; they hit 4.7 on their 5820K or whatever and are reaching for 4.8, but no matter what they do they can't hit 4.8 at 100 BCLK even with insane voltage. But when they up BCLK to 125 or something and adjust multiplier to match they can just barely get over that 4.8 threshold. so it might not be a completely "reliable" way for everybody to increase their clock speeds, but it definitely works for at least some people. I've even seen a case where as little as a ~12 point increase in BCLK allowed a 100mhz increase in max OC, although iirc that was on a 4790K Devil's Canyon, not a Haswell-E. But regardless, it's definitely still relevant even if it's only slightly.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkIdeals*
> 
> Well that's not 100% true, i've seen plenty of people who have been able to, both on haswell and haswell-e, increase their clock speed via BCLK. Every time it's the same story too; they hit 4.7 on their 5820K or whatever and are reaching for 4.8, but no matter what they do they can't hit 4.8 at 100 BCLK even with insane voltage. But when they up BCLK to 125 or something and adjust multiplier to match they can just barely get over that 4.8 threshold. so it might not be a completely "reliable" way for everybody to increase their clock speeds, but it definitely works for at least some people. I've even seen a case where as little as a ~12 point increase in BCLK allowed a 100mhz increase in max OC, although iirc that was on a 4790K Devil's Canyon, not a Haswell-E. But regardless, it's definitely still relevant even if it's only slightly.


Hello

Not sure why you quoted me regarding this as your statement does not change or invalidate what I wrote. Any perceived difference in overclocking potential between straps will be the result of other settings changing with the strap change.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Well I've frowned a few times at your results, your IMC is definitely on steroids lol










at least intel gave me one decent fraction of the entire chip.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkIdeals*
> 
> Well that's not 100% true, i've seen plenty of people who have been able to, both on haswell and haswell-e, increase their clock speed via BCLK. Every time it's the same story too; they hit 4.7 on their 5820K or whatever and are reaching for 4.8, but no matter what they do they can't hit 4.8 at 100 BCLK even with insane voltage. But when they up BCLK to 125 or something and adjust multiplier to match they can just barely get over that 4.8 threshold. so it might not be a completely "reliable" way for everybody to increase their clock speeds, but it definitely works for at least some people. I've even seen a case where as little as a ~12 point increase in BCLK allowed a 100mhz increase in max OC, although iirc that was on a 4790K Devil's Canyon, not a Haswell-E. But regardless, it's definitely still relevant even if it's only slightly.


you may be conflating bclk on other platforms with peg/dmi on x99. There may be some truth to the myth if that's what you mean. On x79 with a 4960X it appeared (to me anyway) that there was a slight MHz/mV advantage with bclk @ 103 (eg, 128 on 125 strap, or 103 on 100 strap). But it may have only been the old "results desirability effect".
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> Not sure why you quoted me regarding this as your statement does not change or invalidate what I wrote. Any perceived difference in overclocking potential between straps *will be the result of other settings changing with the strap change*.


^^ This


----------



## DarkIdeals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Not sure why you quoted me regarding this as your statement does not change or invalidate what I wrote. Any perceived difference in overclocking potential between straps will be the result of other settings changing with the strap change.


Because you said strap makes no difference but i've seen evidence that it does. I'm talking about instances where no matter what settings are changed the CPU just refuses to go over a certain threshold (4.7 in the example), you can change the vcore, the cache/uncore, input voltage, system agent etc.. etc.. and NOTHING will allow it to go any higher, yet changing BCLK will allow it to move up in these cases. If it's true that the reason this happens is due to "other settings changed with the strap change" this shows that the BCLK does something that us as the user cannot change, because if we can change every setting the mobo allows us to with no positive result on clock speed while raising BCLK instantly provides that then scientifically it either has to be A) the BCLK itself helping, or B) the BCLK must have access to settings that we as the end user do not, therefore it would still mean the BCLK is the only way to overcome said limit.

However, this isn't widespread. I've seen around a dozen cases of it, and a few more anectodal ones i have no reason to doubt, but i would still call it a single variable that may or may not work in 100% of cases. I'm simply saying that completely ruling out BCLK as something that CANNOT increase overclock level is presumptuous at best as we haven't had the time to completely dissect the deepest workings of Haswell-E yet with it being relatively new.


----------



## Cr4zy




----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkIdeals*
> 
> Because you said strap makes no difference but i've seen evidence that it does. I'm talking about instances where no matter what settings are changed the CPU just refuses to go over a certain threshold (4.7 in the example), you can change the vcore, the cache/uncore, input voltage, system agent etc.. etc.. and NOTHING will allow it to go any higher, yet changing BCLK will allow it to move up in these cases. If it's true that the reason this happens is due to "other settings changed with the strap change" this shows that the BCLK does something that us as the user cannot change, because if we can change every setting the mobo allows us to with no positive result on clock speed while raising BCLK instantly provides that then scientifically it either has to be A) the BCLK itself helping, or B) the BCLK must have access to settings that we as the end user do not, therefore it would still mean the BCLK is the only way to overcome said limit.
> 
> However, this isn't widespread. I've seen around a dozen cases of it, and a few more anectodal ones i have no reason to doubt, but i would still call it a single variable that may or may not work in 100% of cases. I'm simply saying that completely ruling out BCLK as something that CANNOT increase overclock level is presumptuous at best as we haven't had the time to completely dissect the deepest workings of Haswell-E yet with it being relatively new.


HEllo

Whatever. I will bow to your extensive knowledge of this platform. No sense continuing beating a dead horse.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkIdeals*
> 
> Because you said strap makes no difference but i've seen evidence that it does. I'm talking about instances where no matter what settings are changed the CPU just refuses to go over a certain threshold (4.7 in the example), you can change the vcore, the cache/uncore, input voltage, system agent etc.. etc.. and NOTHING will allow it to go any higher, yet changing BCLK will allow it to move up in these cases. If it's true that the reason this happens is due to "other settings changed with the strap change" this shows that the BCLK does something that us as the user cannot change, because if we can change every setting the mobo allows us to with no positive result on clock speed while raising BCLK instantly provides that then scientifically it either has to be A) the BCLK itself helping, or B) the BCLK must have access to settings that we as the end user do not, therefore it would still mean the BCLK is the only way to overcome said limit.
> 
> However, this isn't widespread. I've seen around a dozen cases of it, and a few more anectodal ones i have no reason to doubt, but i would still call it a single variable that may or may not work in 100% of cases. I'm simply saying that completely ruling out BCLK as something that CANNOT increase overclock level is presumptuous at best as we haven't had the time to completely dissect the deepest workings of Haswell-E yet with it being relatively new.


Is the amount that BCLK is being changed the functional equivalent of a ratio change? I have yet to see a single case where a given target core frequency that is not stable by CPU ratio is stable by the functional equivalent in BCLK. This would include the user having enough nous to match everything up properly. Outside that scenario BCLK is more granular than a ratio change so there is no mystery as to why one can use BCLK to maximize possible CPU overclock (not that it is worth it in many cases due to PEG bus issues).

BCLK simply provides a reference clock to the sub-domains. There is nothing electrically that is special about a BCLK offset - nor is there anything within microcode (I have access to it) that changes when BCLK is moved. There is also nothing special with regards to voltages that we change either.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Well, I got DDR4-3555 to boot, benchmark scores are low though. These are the 3200C16 Plats.
http://valid.x86.fr/jsq226


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkIdeals*
> 
> Because you said strap makes no difference but i've seen evidence that it does. I'm talking about instances where no matter what settings are changed the CPU just refuses to go over a certain threshold (4.7 in the example), you can change the vcore, the cache/uncore, input voltage, system agent etc.. etc.. and NOTHING will allow it to go any higher, yet changing BCLK will allow it to move up in these cases. If it's true that the reason this happens is due to "other settings changed with the strap change" this shows that the BCLK does something that us as the user cannot change, because if we can change every setting the mobo allows us to with no positive result on clock speed while raising BCLK instantly provides that then scientifically it either has to be A) the BCLK itself helping, or B) the BCLK must have access to settings that we as the end user do not, therefore it would still mean the BCLK is the only way to overcome said limit.
> 
> However, this isn't widespread. I've seen around a dozen cases of it, and a few more anectodal ones i have no reason to doubt, but i would still call it a single variable that may or may not work in 100% of cases. I'm simply saying that completely ruling out BCLK as something that CANNOT increase overclock level is presumptuous at best as we haven't had the time to completely dissect the deepest workings of Haswell-E yet with it being relatively new.


Well for starters Praz was talking about X99, and I've not seen any evidence to suggest it does make a difference here. It was merely something I observed on my 4960x sample when reaching for 4.8.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> Well, I got DDR4-3555 to boot, benchmark scores are low though. These are the 3200C16 Plats.
> http://valid.x86.fr/jsq226


that's crazy! would it not boot on 125 (vs 167)?

I know it's not impressive at all, but 2666 with tight timings on this GS 3000c15 32GB kit is actually pretty quick (by AID64 memory benchmark).


2 hours in and it still didn't reach 200%.







just slow with 32GB.


----------



## 66racer

Hi guys,

I will be overclocking my first haswell-e and wanted to be sure about voltage. What I found searching this thread, 1.35v is the max "safe" voltage where 24/7 use should be limited to 1.300v? I have a 5820k on an x99 sabertooth with corsair h110i gt I am overclocking right now. Can hit 4.5ghz and 1.300v but BSOD when trying to boot at 4.6ghz. I dunno why but I always feel like 4.6ghz is my goal on all my cpu's lol.

Also is there a hardcore OCN haswell-e guide like the small socket chips or is the Haswell process the same between the two sockets? Ivy was really my last overclock









Thanks


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> that's crazy! would it not boot on 125 (vs 167)?


Yeah, I can't get anything past 3333 to boot on the 125 strap. I'm trying to tighten it down to something C17, but I'm not having much luck.


----------



## Desolutional

HW-E hits a voltage wall (for 1.3V) at around 4.5GHz, so you'll need to bump voltage up to 1.35V to test out >4.5GHz. No point in doing so as you'll have diminishing returns anyway. Better to keep that chip running cool and at a lower voltage than to risk it for a few extra .1 GHz. You could try 1.32V for 4.6GHz, but I wouldn't go higher than 1.32V for 24/7 use (assuming your temps are below 80'C on load).


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> I will be overclocking my first haswell-e and wanted to be sure about voltage. What I found searching this thread, 1.35v is the max "safe" voltage where 24/7 use should be limited to 1.300v? I have a 5820k on an x99 sabertooth with corsair h110i gt I am overclocking right now. Can hit 4.5ghz and 1.300v but BSOD when trying to boot at 4.6ghz. I dunno why but I always feel like 4.6ghz is my goal on all my cpu's lol.
> 
> Also is there a hardcore OCN haswell-e guide like the small socket chips or is the Haswell process the same between the two sockets? Ivy was really my last overclock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks


Are you raising your input voltage along with your core voltage? Default is like 1.85, and when I raise voltage to 1.3ish, I need 1.92ish input. Wont boot if input is way low. You may find that giving plenty of input voltage may enable you to reduce your core voltage some as well. Check out the ASUS X99 Support Thread, there is a guide on the first page that should give you an idea about what you need to be tweaking. Ivy was super easy, just set multi and increase voltage til it stabilizes....not so much on HW-E.

Good luck!


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Are you raising your input voltage along with your core voltage? Default is like 1.85, and when I raise voltage to 1.3ish, I need 1.92ish input. Wont boot if input is way low. You may find that giving plenty of input voltage may enable you to reduce your core voltage some as well. Check out the ASUS X99 Support Thread, there is a guide on the first page that should give you an idea about what you need to be tweaking. Ivy was super easy, just set multi and increase voltage til it stabilizes....not so much on HW-E.
> 
> Good luck!


Thanks for the input. Yeah CPU input is 1.92v, Im going to look over that thread. Yeah sandy and ivy were easy. Peaking through threads, Haswell seems like AMD, you can through volt and multipliers but to get the most out of it you need to tweak a bit of everything....Im going to enjoy overclocking this one


----------



## DarkIdeals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> HEllo
> 
> Whatever. I will bow to *several respected veteran PC enthusiasts who know what they are doing* extensive knowledge of this platform. No sense continuing beating a dead horse.


----------



## DarkIdeals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Is the amount that BCLK is being changed the functional equivalent of a ratio change? I have yet to see a single case where a given target core frequency that is not stable by CPU ratio is stable by the functional equivalent in BCLK. This would include the user having enough nous to match everything up properly. Outside that scenario BCLK is more granular than a ratio change so there is no mystery as to why one can use BCLK to maximize possible CPU overclock (not that it is worth it in many cases due to PEG bus issues).
> 
> BCLK simply provides a reference clock to the sub-domains. There is nothing electrically that is special about a BCLK offset - nor is there anything within microcode (I have access to it) that changes when BCLK is moved. There is also nothing special with regards to voltages that we change either.


Heck if i know, all i'm saying is that there are way too many people who are knowledgeable PC enthusiasts who swear up and down that they could not reach a specific overclock no matter what setting they changed or how much voltage they pumped, but were able to overcome it by a combination of raising BCLK along with a couple other things, but not without the BCLK; leading me to believe, 100% logically i might add, that the BCLK is the defining factor in allowing that increase in clock speed. But of course people here will think they know everything about a platform just released a few months ago and just insult you rather than actually stating a legit counterargument. (not you, you actually put forth a serious question about it that makes sense instead of resorting to other things)

Honestly it confuses me as much as you, but i've seen videos and pictures etc... of people doing live overclocking where BCLK allowed them to bypass a limit they otherwise couldn't get by.


----------



## DarkIdeals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Well for starters Praz was talking about X99, and I've not seen any evidence to suggest it does make a difference here. It was merely something I observed on my 4960x sample when reaching for 4.8.


So am i, i've been speaking about X99 from the beginning

And sorry forgot to multi-quote. Too late now.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkIdeals*
> 
> Heck if i know, all i'm saying is that there are way too many people who are knowledgeable PC enthusiasts who swear up and down that they could not reach a specific overclock no matter what setting they changed or how much voltage they pumped, *but were able to overcome it by a combination of raising BCLK along with a couple other things*, but not without the BCLK; leading me to believe, 100% logically i might add, that the BCLK is the defining factor in allowing that increase in clock speed. But of course people here will think they know everything about a platform just released a few months ago and just insult you rather than actually stating a legit counterargument. (not you, you actually put forth a serious question about it that makes sense instead of resorting to other things)
> 
> Honestly it confuses me as much as you, but i've seen videos and pictures etc... of people doing live overclocking where BCLK allowed them to bypass a limit they otherwise couldn't get by.


I've witnessed no such thing from anyone in this thread or elsewhere. If you are talking about X99 specifically it's likely a more preferable ratio. I see no stability change from simply changing straps on this platform with regards to core frequency


----------



## [email protected]

I agree - I'd like to see someone credible claim that after having taken all variables out of the equation.

If that is being reported by anybody, I think there is a mixture of people not understanding what BCLK is, and how certain DRAM ratios are better than others. I have seen plenty of evidence of lack of understaning the finer aspects of how these things work and how that leads to misguided opinions. I work with most media and a lot of end-users. Plus I work with our R&D guys - as well as testing things myself. In all that time, there has never been a scenario where BCLK allows for a better core frequency over using a strap or even processor ratio (when all else is set up properly). I suspect anyone claiming otherwise is unaware of what these things do or mean and I have yet to see proper testing to prove it in the context it is being explained in this thread (for 24/7 use).

In other words, take what you are referring to from such sources with an impossibly large grain of salt.


----------



## jamtin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkIdeals*
> 
> Honestly it confuses me as much as you, but i've seen videos and pictures etc... of people doing live overclocking where BCLK allowed them to bypass a limit they otherwise couldn't get by.


Hypothetical:

Part1 - CPU is all good with a ratio of 45 and a default base clock of 100. If I try to set the ratio to 46 it fails to boot into Windows and can't possibly get stable with any amount voltage. 4500MHz is the maximum core frequency I can achieve using a ratio overclock.

Part 2 - If I leave the CPU ratio at 45 and change the base clock to 102 it boots into Windows and *seems* stable. If I change the base clock to 103 it won't boot into Windows... 4590MHz is the maximum core frequency I can achieve using a combination of ratio & BCLK to overclock.

A 90MHz increase was achievable by altering the base clock frequency. Because the BCLK isn't at its default frequency the entire system will have a tendency to become randomly unstable. IMO, it isn't worth the headache of altering the base clock frequency.


----------



## Silent Scone

Raising the base clock frequency without the use of straps above 103, or even in some cases as little as 103 can cause all manner of issues. Both DMI and PCI frequencies don't really like operating above 108mhz, and you'll be lucky if you don't run into trouble below that. This is the entire reason the 1.25 divider and above were introduced in the first instance. I'm not going to try and fathom why the gent is adamant it's BCLK creating stability on this platform, I'll leave that to Raja, but your example involves simply raising the BCLK rather than using the divider to help counter these problems in the first place.

Raising the BCLK on higher straps isn't directly comparable. Honestly unless people can be bothered to provide conclusive testing we're likely to just go round in circles. I've personally not witnessed this when using higher straps on X99.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkIdeals*
> 
> Heck if i know, all i'm saying is that there are way too many people who are knowledgeable PC enthusiasts who swear up and down that they could not reach a specific overclock no matter what setting they changed or how much voltage they pumped, but were able to overcome it by a combination of raising BCLK along with a couple other things, but not without the BCLK; leading me to believe, 100% logically i might add, that the BCLK is the defining factor in allowing that increase in clock speed. But of course people here will think they know everything about a platform just released a few months ago and just insult you rather than actually stating a legit counterargument. (not you, you actually put forth a serious question about it that makes sense instead of resorting to other things)
> 
> Honestly it confuses me as much as you, but i've seen videos and pictures etc... of people doing live overclocking where BCLK allowed them to bypass a limit they otherwise couldn't get by.


Real clever quoting me and then changing what I wrote. These are the type of things that normally happen when one is forced to defend a position regarding a subject they do not fully understand or comprehend. Having any meaningful discussion with a person that can only repeat what they have been told and have no real knowledge of the topic is like me talking to my parrot. It may be enjoyable and a means to pass time but is not productive in any manner. As such this will be my last comment to you as my time for nonsense is extremely limited.

Just to highlight your erroneous assumptions you invalidate your claims with your own posts. Otherwise only changing BCLK strap would be needed along with the appropriate change of multiplier to reach a given frequency not "a combination of raising BCLK along with a couple other things". Also I stated "equivalent speeds using the 100 or 125 strap" while you keep mentioning BCLK itself. You do understand the difference between BCLK and BCLK strap?


----------



## DarkIdeals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Real clever quoting me and then changing what I wrote. These are the type of things that normally happen when one is forced to defend a position regarding a subject they do not fully understand or comprehend. Having any meaningful discussion with a person that can only repeat what they have been told and have no real knowledge of the topic is like me talking to my parrot. It may be enjoyable and a means to pass time but is not productive in any manner. As such this will be my last comment to you as my time for nonsense is extremely limited.


lmao. you're the one who resorted to insulting and blowing someone off rather than putting a legitimate response; all you had to do was state your reasons for not believing it; but you just had to insult me. Therefore i corrected your insinuation that i had no knowledge of X99 and that i was claiming to have any kind of inside information about it, bolding it to make you understand it was many other respected veteran users who have experienced it. I made no claim to having sagelike understanding of anything, let alone this chipset. I simply made a comment about what i have PERSONALLY seen happen many times before happen to people who i know have at least equal and likely higher knowledge of the workings of this subject than you do. I also clearly stated that it may just be isolated incidences/flukes and could mean nothing. I'm not "repeating what i've been told" i have SEEN it over a dozen times live in action happening. Insulting someone's intelligence and claiming they don't understand anything is the type of thing that normally happens when one doesn't have any kind of argument to make on the subject.


----------



## DarkIdeals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> I agree - I'd like to see someone credible claim that after having taken all variables out of the equation.
> 
> If that is being reported by anybody, I think there is a mixture of people not understanding what BCLK is, and how certain DRAM ratios are better than others. I have seen plenty of evidence of lack of understaning the finer aspects of how these things work and how that leads to misguided opinions. I work with most media and a lot of end-users. Plus I work with our R&D guys - as well as testing things myself. In all that time, there has never been a scenario where BCLK allows for a better core frequency over using a strap or even processor ratio (when all else is set up properly). I suspect anyone claiming otherwise is unaware of what these things do or mean and I have yet to see proper testing to prove it in the context it is being explained in this thread (for 24/7 use).
> 
> In other words, take what you are referring to from such sources with an impossibly large grain of salt.


Well since i've heard it from quite varied sources, from members of forums who are quite respected, to people like jayztwocents, to a guy who runs an authorized pc repair store etc.. i put enough stock in them to at least discuss them. But it seems i'm not allowed to put forward a "theory" here on OCN without certain members getting onto me; even though it wasn't my theory to begin with. I'm just stating what i've seen happen on video and in person to quite a few people. I'm not even saying it's true, just that i saw them go through every viable setting changing voltages, PLL settings etc.. etc.. to no effect, then messing with BCLK all of a sudden made it stable. Perhaps there's some other explanation for it, maybe it's just a sort of rare fluke, who knows. Just thought i'd bring it up, after seeing it over a dozen times you start to go beyond the large grain of salt period and wonder if there's some truth to it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> THe more I putz with ram on this rig and my neighbor's new 5960X/R5E, the more it seems once you have decent sticks, IMC makes all the diff. Lol - i told him to buy the GS 32GB kit I got recently (which are hynix) and we couldn't get near the same performance even running 3000c14. So we swapped the kits... no change in outcome. His core can run better than my sample, cache is about the same... certainly revealed the impact of other parts of the CPU with regards to ram OC and stability. Quite different from earlier platforms IME.


Well i managed to get the 5960X to 4.6Ghz stable so far for an hour or two, running at just under 1.34v core (i typed in 1.338v in bios), 4ghz cache/uncore, 1.92v input, system agent set at auto, and 100 BCLK. I broke 1800 on Cinebench with it, played some witcher 3, and ran a full aida64 stability with FPU/CPU/Cache/Memory/GPU for an hour. Looking pretty good i think







I probably won't be able to hit 4.7ghz as a 24/7 OC, but we can't all get as lucky as you or that paul guy from newegg that got his 5960X to 4.75ghz @ like ~1.3v lol. Might be able to get a stable 4.65 at 1.34v, which is still "kind of" ok for 24/7 with my water cooling, especially since i'm considering bringing my delta T down to ~5C or less from ambient with more fans etc.. or a chiller (can only really afford a peltier type one with my budget though)


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkIdeals*
> 
> Well since i've heard it from quite varied sources, from members of forums who are quite respected, to people like jayztwocents, to a guy who runs an authorized pc repair store etc.. i put enough stock in them to at least discuss them. But it seems i'm not allowed to put forward a "theory" here on OCN without certain members insulting me; even though it wasn't my theory to begin with. I'm just stating what i've seen happen on video and in person to quite a few people. I'm not even saying it's true, just that i saw them go through every viable setting changing voltages, PLL settings etc.. etc.. to no effect, then messing with BCLK all of a sudden made it stable. Perhaps there's some other explanation for it, maybe it's just a sort of rare fluke, who knows. Just thought i'd bring it up, after seeing it over a dozen times you start to go beyone the large grain of salt period and wonder if there's some truth to it.


I Know Jay - he is no expert on the finer workings on this stuff. I'm sorry but you're relying on the wrong people for your info.


----------



## Silent Scone

I don't think he was being personal at all. What is your definition of a veteran user? It's all very well saying I've seen this, or that, increasing this results in x & y, but if you can't give justifiable cause as to why this might be then all you are doing is speculating and trying to reinforce a point that you don't even understand.

[EDIT] I've had brief run ins with Jay on twitter and credit where it is due he is great to watch and to hear his thoughts on certain products, but he is far from technical minded


----------



## [email protected]

I agree I can see the appeal to certain demographics for rapid delivery of key points - the content however is not deeply technical in nature.


----------



## DarkIdeals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> I Know Jay - he is no expert on the finer workings on this stuff. I'm sorry but you're relying on the wrong people for your info.


No, i am not. i said that over a dozen different people have had it happen to them more times than i can count. It's not just him, it's a ton of people, many of which none of you know and therefore can't make judgement on their knowledge. I'm pointing out that i've seen the same thing from forum-goers, youtubers, licensed pc repairmen, and average pc hobbyists (with my own eyes i might add, in 2 cases) You can't just outright dismiss something that has happened to that many people without even considering it. Some of the people i've seen this happen to are by far more expert than the average user on these forums, one of them was a guy i've known for a while who's been a PC enthusiast for 30 years. He was modding and overclocking and voltage tweaking back when CPUs were running in a few dozen mhz clock speeds. I just highly doubt that all of these people would have the EXACT same thing happen to them on the same chipset and it be a coincidence. But, again (i've said it way too many times already), i'm not claiming anything whatsoever. I'm just stating what i've experienced and seen may others experience or say they've experienced. It's no different than if a new medical study comes out saying "X" causes cancer; should you stop eating/using "X"? Probably not, but that doesn't mean that there absolutely CAN NOT be some truth to it, so it's still worth discussing a little bit. That's all i'm doing, discussing the possibility.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkIdeals*
> 
> No, i am not. i said that over a dozen different people have had it happen to them more times than i can count. It's not just him, it's a ton of people, many of which none of you know and therefore can't make judgement on their knowledge. I'm pointing out that i've seen the same thing from forum-goers, youtubers, licensed pc repairmen, and average pc hobbyists (with my own eyes i might add, in 2 cases) You can't just outright dismiss something that has happened to that many people without even considering it. .


Please provide links to these otherwise obscure discourses.


----------



## DarkIdeals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I don't think he was being personal at all. What is your definition of a veteran user? It's all very well saying I've seen this, or that, increasing this results in x & y, but if you can't give justifiable cause as to why this might be then all you are doing is speculating and trying to reinforce a point that you don't even understand.
> 
> [EDIT] I've had brief run ins with Jay on twitter and credit where it is due he is great to watch and to hear his thoughts on certain products, but he is far from technical minded


I kinda doubt that, he was basically mocking my intelligence acting like i know nothing about X99 presumably believing he's much more educated on the matter. I just have a low threshold for that kind of thing, if you don't know someone you have no idea what knowledge they possess.

And really the key thing was that he wouldn't even discuss it with me like you guys are. You guys are bringing forward legitimate reasons why this might not be true and that's a good thing. All he was doing was trying to discredit me, basically saying "you're wrong, because i say so".

My definition of a veteran user (and by that i meant someone worthy of being used as a credible source for this theory) is someone who's had years of experience, someone that has demonstrated their knowledge of similar subjects, someone who has gained respect in the community. The fact that i've seen people who i know personally who have been computer users for decades (years of experience), while ALSO having other people who have respect in the community (online personalities like jayztwocents or well known members of forums like OCN), as well as people who show they understand the subject matter (demonstrated knowledge of similar subjects)


----------



## DarkIdeals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Please provide links to these otherwise obscure discourses.


I don't exactly carry a bag around with all my conversations in it, but i can check for past OCN threads; i think i have a couple in my subscriptions where i talked about this. As for jay, i remember he mentioned it once in i believe it was the 4790K video he did a little less than a year ago (this is the haswell non-e one i mentioned before) and perhaps once more in a different video, and of course i can't really post links to physical conversations i've had with people i know in real life lol. I'll check for the forum links though.


----------



## Desolutional

You're in a thread with over 900+ pages of HW-E related info, questions and answers, and you're relying on a single person as opposed to a whole collation of X99 users? Heck, even some of the "experts" at Intel don't know what they're doing most of the time and they rely on us, the consumer to test their products for them (Core M comes to mind).


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkIdeals*
> 
> I don't exactly carry a bag around with all my conversations in it, but i can check for past OCN threads; i think i have a couple in my subscriptions where i talked about this. As for jay, i remember he mentioned it once in i believe it was the 4790K video he did a little less than a year ago (this is the haswell non-e one i mentioned before), and of course i can't really post links to physical conversations i've had with people i know in real life. I'll check for the forum links though.


Cool, I look forward to the X99 links.


----------



## DarkIdeals

i swear, how many people are going to skip right over the "over a dozen people" sentence i've typed idk how many times and say i'm relying on "one person" lol


----------



## [email protected]

It's good there is a dozen because at least one should have made a post or written about it somewhere.


----------



## aerotracks

I've had chips (Not Haswell-E, also not in the so called "24/7" overclocking region) that didn't like specific multipliers for whatever reason. 5.4GHz with x54 wouldn't pass, x53 along with raising BCLK worked just fine, maybe that's what he's trying to refer to?


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkIdeals*
> 
> i swear, how many people are going to skip right over the "over a dozen people" sentence i've typed idk how many times and say i'm relying on "one person" lol


We haven't seen these dozens of people, all we have seen are your claims. I know my CPU acts exactly the same regardless of an overclock achieved with multiplier alone or with bclk.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> I've had chips (Not Haswell-E, also not in the so called "24/7" overclocking region) that didn't like specific multipliers for whatever reason. 5.4GHz with x54 wouldn't pass, x53 along with raising BCLK worked just fine, maybe that's what he's trying to refer to?


Possibly - but that is not related to X99 in the context it is being used.


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Possibly - but that is not related to X99 in the context it is being used.


I'm looking forward to more info on Haswell-E related BCLK magic as well.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



disappointment is pretty certain


----------



## [email protected]

Hey, it gave us something to talk about i guess..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> I'm looking forward to more info on Haswell-E related BCLK magic as well.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> disappointment is pretty certain


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkIdeals*
> 
> I kinda doubt that, he was basically mocking my intelligence acting like i know nothing about X99 presumably believing he's much more educated on the matter. I just have a low threshold for that kind of thing, if you don't know someone you have no idea what knowledge they possess.


Hello

There was no mocking intended. You quoted my original post regarding BCLK straps and stated my comment was no true. You have since confirmed multiple times that you have no firsthand experience to base this assumption on and instead are relying on others who may or may not have the experience to make this conclusion. This is assuming that the info you state you are relying on is actually the same as these individuals have stated.

While designing a proper working clock synthesizer is complicated and is a specialized field the basic principles of operation are fairly simple. For X99 all relevant clock domains are derived from BCLK. If BCLK itself is not altered and only the strap changed all the clock domains are scaled to 100MHz regardless of the strap setting except the CPU and memory domains. The CPU frequency domain will be whatever the selected BCLK strap is. If the 100MHz strap is used with a 40x multiplier the resulting core speeds will be 4000MMHz. Likes wise using the 125MHz strap with a 32x multiplier also results in core speeds of 4000MHz. The cores have no knowledge of how this 4000MHz clock signal was derived nor does it matter.

The above example should be relatively simple to understand even if one has zero knowledge of the principles behind it. Also that you originally quoted me referencing BCLK strap and you continue to use actual BCLK MHz in you posts as rebuttal and as a basis for your erroneous assumptions as if BLCK and BCLK strap are interchangeable. This does not lead and credence to your statements.


----------



## ColdFusion 13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkIdeals*
> 
> No, i am not. i said that over a dozen different people have had it happen to them more times than i can count. It's not just him, it's a ton of people, many of which none of you know and therefore can't make judgement on their knowledge. I'm pointing out that i've seen the same thing from forum-goers, youtubers, licensed pc repairmen, and average pc hobbyists (with my own eyes i might add, in 2 cases) You can't just outright dismiss something that has happened to that many people without even considering it. Some of the people i've seen this happen to are by far more expert than the average user on these forums, one of them was a guy i've known for a while who's been a PC enthusiast for 30 years. He was modding and overclocking and voltage tweaking back when CPUs were running in a few dozen mhz clock speeds. I just highly doubt that all of these people would have the EXACT same thing happen to them on the same chipset and it be a coincidence. But, again (i've said it way too many times already), i'm not claiming anything whatsoever. I'm just stating what i've experienced and seen may others experience or say they've experienced. It's no different than if a new medical study comes out saying "X" causes cancer; should you stop eating/using "X"? Probably not, but that doesn't mean that there absolutely CAN NOT be some truth to it, so it's still worth discussing a little bit. That's all i'm doing, discussing the possibility.


you keep saying you know, read about, seen a video.... not one link, article, video.... the only thing you have said is "i have info that i can not cite from sources you dont know, and i'll name drop jay." if you cant take a minute to go out and find some hard evidence of your claim, just stop. no need to apologize or anything... just stop the arguement...you have the power. like smokey the crackhead says, "only you can prevent selling your neighbors vcr."

edit - pulled the multiquote out... didnt mean to do that.


----------



## lilchronic

Lmao jayz two cent's, He calls evga jacop and JJ from asus when has a problem with his pc.


----------



## Blameless

I haven't seen any evidence of Haswell-E core or uncore caring about what combination of BCLK and multipliers it takes to get to a certain clock, but I can't rule out the possibility.

There is often a disconnect between what settings are supposed to do and what they are actually doing; even if there is no intrinsic reason for anything but final clock speed to matter, there can be all sorts of quirks in a given implementation that could change how things behave in practice.

For example, some X99 boards automatically switch PLL source, or apply different PLL filtering, at higher BCLKs, and I've had X79 boards that wouldn't disable spread spectrum unless BCLK was on auto. The X99 board I'm currently testing (X99 SOC Champion) also has multiple clock sources for the same BCLK on the board and if something in the firmware controls whether both, or which one, is used, I don't see any settings for it. The X99 OC Formula I was using a few weeks ago has something very bizarre going on when multiplier or BCLK is adjusted with recent firmware, that I have elaborated on in earlier posts.

Anyway, point is that it's good to understand how and why things are supposed to work, but also to realize that there can often be difficult to isolate factors that may make otherwise sound deductions less than perfectly reliable.


----------



## bfedorov11

Got my chip today







Any difference with the j5 batch? It seems like the newer x4 4790ks clock better than the old chips.


----------



## skilly

Just placed an order for the EK Water Cooling Kit!









http://www.performance-pcs.com/ek-kit-l360-r2-0-watercooling-kit.html

Im so freakin' excited. My temps are just too damn high with the Glacer.









I was pushing 1.248v and hitting 80c+.. All seemed fine while running RealBench but then it crashed hard, after a while. It passed a 1/2 hour test but I decided to try for the 2hour test and no go. It froze and started to make a buzzing sound.







First time I've ever seen that, but I reset and all seemed ok.. Then I tried 4.3ghz and it crashed the same way, vCore was a little lower. Do you guys think I pushed it over the edge? I went back to stock clocks and ran a few hours of RealBench with zero issues. Now Im sitting at 4ghz and all seems ok. Is there any tell tale sign or test to see if I did any damage other then RB or Aida, etc.?


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfedorov11*
> 
> 
> 
> Got my chip today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any difference with the j5 batch? It seems like the newer x4 4790ks clock better than the old chips.


I Googled my J5 batch number. Got one exact hit where the guy had a "Platinum" CPU. J510B215, FWIW


----------



## bfedorov11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> I Googled my J5 batch number. Got one exact hit where the guy had a "Platinum" CPU. J510B215, FWIW


j513 here... google returns nothing. I guess none of these chips are really duds anyway.


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfedorov11*
> 
> j513 here... google returns nothing. I guess none of these chips are really duds anyway.


How yours doing?
http://forum.hwbot.org/showpost.php?p=379844&postcount=174

spread the data in here, if you are on the bot.


----------



## bfedorov11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> How yours doing?
> http://forum.hwbot.org/showpost.php?p=379844&postcount=174
> 
> spread the data in here, if you are on the bot.


Its going to be a few weeks before I am up and running. It is the first part of the puzzle to arrive. Ek ram modules and now the monoblock are on back order. I swear every single time I order from ek, the item goes out of stock after I order. Oh well.

I may throw a stock intel heatsink on it just to test everything. Can you gauge a chip by stock vid like you can with other chips? If so, what is a good vid?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Hello all

can someone give me some info about Batch # for those haswell-E

let we say we have 2 cpu with same batch with is the chance for one of them gold ( 4500mhz 1.2v ) and the other very bad ( 4500mhz 1.35v ) ?

Is this even possible ? or should both very close in oc ?

last thing about the bios for Asus mobo im using 1702 bios for my x99-A i didn't try old bios for best oc is it worth downgrade the bios and give it try ?

im asking becouse my 5820k batch look very good someone here done 4500mhz 1.16v while i get 4400mhz 1.26v !!

and i have same problem with z97 Rog mobo new bios give me very bad oc result 4600mhz 1.21v vs 4600mhz 1.28v !!

hope someone give me some opinion


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello all
> 
> can someone give me some info about Batch # for those haswell-E
> 
> let we say we have 2 cpu with same batch with is the chance for one of them gold ( 4500mhz 1.2v ) and the other very bad ( 4500mhz 1.35v ) ?
> 
> Is this even possible ? or should both very close in oc ?
> 
> last thing about the bios for Asus mobo im using 1702 bios for my x99-A i didn't try old bios for best oc is it worth downgrade the bios and give it try ?
> 
> im asking becouse my 5820k batch look very good someone here done 4500mhz 1.16v while i get 4400mhz 1.26v !!
> 
> and i have same problem with z97 Rog mobo new bios give me very bad oc result 4600mhz 1.21v vs 4600mhz 1.28v !!
> 
> hope someone give me some opinion


Batch numbers can give you a hint, but even within the same batch you're still playing the lottery. Otherwise everyone would be scavenging for batch L431B929 as Silicon Lottery posted on the leaderboard.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> Batch numbers can give you a hint, but even within the same batch you're still playing the lottery. Otherwise everyone would be scavenging for batch L431B929 as Silicon Lottery posted on the leaderboard.


Thanks for replay

my batch is L501B581

i see many result for oc here non of them use latest asus bios 1702 why ?









i will downgrade my bios now to 1002 and give it try


----------



## Desolutional

Cause 1702 is "too new". I don't even trust ASUS' latest BIOS. As they say, if it ain't broke, don't fix it. 1502 seems to be the most stable at the moment.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Thanks for replay
> 
> my batch is L501B581
> 
> i see many result for oc here non of them use latest asus bios 1702 why ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i will downgrade my bios now to 1002 and give it try


In addition to what _Yuhfhrh_ told you about there being variance even within the same batch, there are some other factors.

The tests you use to determine your stability & the cooling you use, if these differ from the other person, than you are also likely to get different results.

I have the same Batch 5820K & while I haven't tried 4.4G, it takes me 1.34V to run XTU bench @ 4.5Ghz.

Did you by any chance looked at _hotrod717_'s results for that Batch...? Is that where you got the 4.5G @ 1.16V..?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> In addition to what _Yuhfhrh_ told you about there being variance even within the same batch, there are some other factors.
> 
> The tests you use to determine your stability & the cooling you use, if these differ from the other person, than you are also likely to get different results.
> 
> I have the same Batch 5820K & while I haven't tried 4.4G, it takes me 1.34V to run XTU bench @ 4.5Ghz.
> 
> Did you buy any chance looked at _hotrod717_'s results for that Batch...?


hmmm okay i understand now even same batch will not oc the same

yes (hotord717) have same batch i think his oc result very good at least pass cinbench @4500mhz 1.15v

while my chip cant pass 4300mhz @1.17v

maybe i lose the silicon as every time







the 4770k + 4790k + 5820k all of them not good overclocker at all


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> hmmm okay i understand now even same batch will not oc the same
> 
> yes (hotord717) have same batch i think his oc result very good at least pass cinbench @4500mhz 1.15v
> 
> while my chip cant pass 4300mhz @1.17v
> 
> maybe i lose the silicon as every time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the 4770k + 4790k + 5820k all of them not good overclocker at all


You shouldn't consider hotrod717's results because he ran a water chiller for those tests.
His maximum load temps were probably <40C for those tests, which I am pretty sure are far from what you have.

A lot can change about how your chip works when your temps are lower, hence the reason some people Xtreme Overclock.

Also it took me 2 x 4770K & 2 x 4790K to get a very good 4790K. That's how the lottery works man.









Edit:- Just to clarify, when I said you shouldn't conisder hotrod's results, I meant you shouldn't consider them unless you have similar cooling to his.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> You shouldn't consider hotrod717's results because he ran a water chiller for those tests.
> His maximum load temps were probably <40C for those tests, which I am pretty sure are far from what you have.
> 
> A lot can change about how your chip works when your temps are lower, hence the reason some people Xtreme Overclock.
> 
> Also it took me 2 x 4770K & 2 x 4790K to get a very good 4790K. That's how the lottery works man.


Oh i will downgrade my bios and try oc again if no improvement i will back to the latest bios and creat my 24/7 profile

4300mhz 1.21v /4200mhz 1.22v cache

mine replace the 4770k two time for 4400mhz stable 1.24v then my 4790k need 1.28v for 4600mhz









and this number two 5820k i try

i will stop change as will lose the silicon forever


----------



## DarthBaggins

That was def not a good 4790k, my current 4790k was stable at 4.8 @ 1.28 (64c)


----------



## Desolutional

Mr-Dark quit yo' whining! My sig rig needs 1.22V for 4.3GHz! We win some and lose some, that's how the lottery works!









4.5GHz requires 1.32V for me, haven't tried 4.4GHz cause those extra 0.2GHz are less useful than a low temp. rig in the summer. My old 2500K needed 1.36V for 4.4GHz, now that's unlucky!


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Mr-Dark quit yo' whining! My sig rig needs 1.22V for 4.3GHz! We win some and lose some, that's how the lottery works!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.5GHz requires 1.32V for me, haven't tried 4.4GHz cause those extra 0.2GHz are less useful than a low temp. rig in the summer. My old 2500K needed 1.36V for 4.4GHz, now that's unlucky!


So you mean we win some of silicon ?









my oc profile now 4200mhz 1.17v (1.16v for gaming stable ) no any problem from 2 month till now

4400mhz need 1.24v for gaming stable

4500mhz need 1.26v for XTU stable didnt try games

My aim for 4500mhz @something like 1.25v or soo









im locking for Silicon lottery.com for 5820k @4.5ghz but read 1.34v







soo we have good chip ?


----------



## Kimir

According to this post, being able to do CBR15 at [email protected] is winning the lottery. But remember there is always a difference between "being able to pass" Cinebench R15 and some actual stability.
Y'a know, my golden 4930K that do XTU at 6.1Ghz under LN2 was doing CBR15 [email protected] on air, tested by Dan, but in the end for daily, I do [email protected] 1.34v and 'was able' to do [email protected] (but seems to require more now).


----------



## aerotracks

Some XTU fun with the other Kingston kit, if I remember correctly this one runs similar to yours @rt123?
tRP 14 might not be entirely stable yet at this voltage, still figuring that out.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Update: Confirmed, according to my sloppy 32M testing in Win8. 11-12-15 it is.



http://abload.de/image.php?img=20150626-0110529sstu.png


----------



## DarkIdeals

Well, got my 5060X to be stable @ 4.6ghz @ 1.338v (when loaded it goes to 1.34v), 1.93v input, 100 BCLK, 4ghz cache and couldn't push it any further without problems even pumping voltage up to 1.35v, but activated XMP w/ 126 strap/BCLK pushing RAM to 3000mhz and was able to push my CPU to 4.662ghz on it.

This is what i was talking about; although now that i've tried it myself it seems likely that it's just a case of "4.6 is stable, but 4.7 is impossible, but using the odd numbers of a BCLK of ~126/125/166 etc.. rather than the nice even rounded 100 stock BCLK will let you push a "decimal" overclock, which is higher than the 4.6 that is already attainable but still lower than the 4.7 that isn't. So essentially, 4.662ghz was able to work for me from the start, you just assume that because 4.6 works and 4.7 doesn't that being able to push above 4.6, even just to 4.662 means the BCLK is "helping" it; but it looks like it's just that my limit at that voltage is more like 4.675ghz or something and that 4.7 is still out of reach. So it seems that BCLK is indeed NOT helping, rather that it just allows to reach odd decimal number clock speeds that are otherwise unattainable due to the whole number nature of a 100 BCLK multiplication.


----------



## DarkIdeals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> I've had chips (Not Haswell-E, also not in the so called "24/7" overclocking region) that didn't like specific multipliers for whatever reason. 5.4GHz with x54 wouldn't pass, x53 along with raising BCLK worked just fine, maybe that's what he's trying to refer to?


That is EXACTLY what i was referring to.










Although if you read my last post it seems that it might not be the BCLK allowing these higher clock speeds, it appears that it has to do with decimals (i.e. non whole number clock speeds like 4.662ghz or 4.575ghz etc..) unless the BCLK is possibly making things more stable for some odd reason.


----------



## Cr4zy

What's the best way to go about RAM overclocking, is there a nice easy guide for it? It's been an age since I attempted to OC some RAM.

Right now my CPU is doing 4.6Ghz and 4GHz cache, but my memory is underclocked currently at 2400, would like to see how much i can push it.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> According to this post, being able to do CBR15 at [email protected] is winning the lottery. But remember there is always a difference between "being able to pass" Cinebench R15 and some actual stability.
> Y'a know, my golden 4930K that do XTU at 6.1Ghz under LN2 was doing CBR15 [email protected] on air, tested by Dan, but in the end for daily, I do [email protected] 1.34v and 'was able' to do [email protected] (but seems to require more now).


Very nice info in that post

I hope winning the lottery one time


----------



## Desolutional

A good chip is able to do 4.5GHz with less than 1.3V, mine can't,


----------



## shad0wfax

5930K on EVGA x99 Classified, manual voltage 1.285V on the core and 4.5 GHz stable at 72C with all other voltages on auto. G.Skill F4-2666-C15-4GRR memory is at XMP 2666

I can't figure out how to use adaptive properly. I'm pretty sure I can get more out of the CPU.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shad0wfax*
> 
> 5930K on EVGA x99 Classified, manual voltage 1.285V on the core and 4.5 GHz stable at 72C with all other voltages on auto. G.Skill F4-2666-C15-4GRR memory is at XMP 2666
> 
> I can't figure out how to use adaptive properly. I'm pretty sure I can get more out of the CPU.


Does your RAM use the 125 strap for XMP? If so adaptive voltage doesn't work.


----------



## shad0wfax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *shad0wfax*
> 
> 5930K on EVGA x99 Classified, manual voltage 1.285V on the core and 4.5 GHz stable at 72C with all other voltages on auto. G.Skill F4-2666-C15-4GRR memory is at XMP 2666
> 
> I can't figure out how to use adaptive properly. I'm pretty sure I can get more out of the CPU.
> 
> 
> 
> Does your RAM use the 125 strap for XMP? If so adaptive voltage doesn't work.
Click to expand...

It appears to use the 1333 and a 1:20 FSBRAM ratio.

I got adaptive to work by setting a target of 0.800V and an offset of 225 mV which gets me between 0.926 and 1.279V as shown in CPUID. Temps are max 70C but I still feel like I'm missing something. The EVGA x99 BIOS is new to me.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shad0wfax*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *shad0wfax*
> 
> 5930K on EVGA x99 Classified, manual voltage 1.285V on the core and 4.5 GHz stable at 72C with all other voltages on auto. G.Skill F4-2666-C15-4GRR memory is at XMP 2666
> 
> I can't figure out how to use adaptive properly. I'm pretty sure I can get more out of the CPU.
> 
> 
> 
> Does your RAM use the 125 strap for XMP? If so adaptive voltage doesn't work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It appears to use the 1333 and a 1:20 FSBRAM ratio.
> 
> I got adaptive to work by setting a target of 0.800V and an offset of 225 mV which gets me between 0.926 and 1.279V as shown in CPUID. Temps are max 70C but I still feel like I'm missing something. The EVGA x99 BIOS is new to me.
Click to expand...

offset on 125 works fine.









I think it's the low offset in combo with all other load voltage in "turbo" that is an issue since the idle clock is 1500 on 125, not 1200 (100 strap)


----------



## shad0wfax

Thanks for the information. I definitely feel like there's more that I could be doing in terms of fine-tuning.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shad0wfax*


lol - I always have that feeling.


----------



## shad0wfax

Usually we have a robust how-to forum for each generation of product, but in the case of the socket 2011-v3 stuff, it seems to be spread out. Am I missing anything?


----------



## i7monkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shad0wfax*
> 
> Usually we have a robust how-to forum for each generation of product, but in the case of the socket 2011-v3 stuff, it seems to be spread out. Am I missing anything?


I don't own Haswell-E but it seems like such a pain in the ass to overclock. So many settings, so many precautions, it runs hot, poor overclockers are common, boards/chips getting fried. It seems like such a hassle.

How's everyone's experience with it?


----------



## DarkIdeals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> lol - I always have that feeling.


So i haven't tried 4.7Ghz yet, but i'm definitely feeling pretty stable at 1.34v for 4.6; i can also do 125 BCLK 4.625Ghz via using a 37 multiplier. Just changed out my EK Ectotherm for some CLU though and the results were a bit better than i thought.

TEMPS: 5960X @ 4.5Ghz 1.3v core, 1.9v input, 4ghz cache + Corsair Dominator Platinum DDR4 3000mhz 1.3v

(cooling: XSPC EX 480mm rad, EK XTC 420mm rad, Black Ice GTX 360mm rad. EK Supremacy EVO. 4 x Corsair SP120 QE @ 1400rpm, 1 x NZXT 200mm @ 1000rpm, 1 x NZXT 120mm @ 1000rpm)

IDLE TEMPS [EK Ectotherm] = 43C

Cinebench 15 w/ 10 background Chrome Tabs @ 4.5Ghz - 1.3v [EK Ectotherm]

Min - 38C
Max - 71C
Avg - 54C

LOAD @ 4.5Ghz - 1.3v - The Witcher 3 1440p Ultra + SweetFX [EK Ectotherm]

Min - 40C
Max - 50C
Avg - 46C

Then i swapped over to Liquid Ultra TIM and did the same tests

IDLE [Coollaboratory Liquid Ultra] = 40.5C

Cinebench 15 w/ 10 Background Chrome Tabs @ 4.5Ghz - 1.3v - [Coollaboratory Liquid Ultra]

Min - 37C
Max - 70C
Avg - 48C

LOAD @ 4.5Ghz - 1.3v - The Witcher 3 1440p Ultra + SweetFX [Coollaboratory Liquid Ultra]

Min - 33
Max - 45
Avg - 39

So for Idel temps, going to CLU lowered my temps 2.5C. However, under load my temps went down a fair bit more. Minimum temps went from 40C down to 33C, a 7C drop; Maximum temps went down from 50C to 45C, a 5C drop; and most importantly the Average temps went down from 46C to 39C, a 7C drop!!! Cinebench 15 results were a little underwhelming compared to the full load gaming results but i dropped ~1C in minimum and maximum temps and still dropped by 6C for averages which is still very large.

I thought that perhaps the results would be skewed by a bad CPU block mount, so i ran the regular thermal paste results three times; removing the paste and waiting a few hours between each application/removal to make sure there were no errors; i then took the lowest of the three Ectotherm applications and used those results, so this isn't just a best case scenario. Surprising really.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i7monkey*
> 
> I don't own Haswell-E but it seems like such a pain in the ass to overclock. So many settings, so many precautions, it runs hot, poor overclockers are common, boards/chips getting fried. It seems like such a hassle.
> 
> How's everyone's experience with it?


It's not that bad, i've worked with a 5820K for quite a while and now am using a 5960X. I've used both the ASUS X99 Deluxe and the Rampage V Extreme. Overall i can say that while it's more complicated than 1150 Haswell it's not much different than X79 imo. Of course there's always a little variance but it's nothing you can't learn relatively easily.

As for poor overclocking, i haven't really seen evidence one way or the other. It seems about equal to me, as it should be. If you live near a microcenter you can actually buy a 5820K/5930K/5960X and see how it OC's and if it's real bad at OCing take it back to microcenter and get a replacement. (not condoning it, just mentioning it as a possible option) Overall though it seems relatively fair considering how many cores and how low the base clocks are on Haswell-E CPU's. My 5960X goes from the stock 3.0ghz up to 4.6ghz @ 1.34v (does 4.5ghz @ 1.3v) and i'm currently trying for 4.7 with a fairly good custom water loop. Average i see is around 4.4-4.5ghz or so; typically around 4.4-4.45. But for the 5820K/5930K average overclocks are usually around 4.6ghz, with some getting to 4.8ghz if they are lucky or have nice full water cooling etc..

Here's a couple helpful guides for beginner Haswell-E/X99 overclockers

http://www.hardwareluxx.com/index.php/reviews/hardware/cpu/33127-oc-guide-bringing-haswell-e-to-its-limits.html

http://rog.asus.com/365052014/overclocking/rog-overclocking-guide-core-for-5960x-5930k-5820k/

Overall though, the process is typically pretty simple. Just raise multiplier and Core voltage, once getting over 4.3ghz look into raising the input voltage to around 1.9-1.95 (don't go over the 1.95-2.0v range) and then try raising your cache some (without the ASUS OC Socket boards around 3.7-3.8ghz is high enough, if using the ASUS OC SOcket boards go for 3.9-4.0ghz as a starting point) And that's about all you have to mess with for starting out, there are other things that can sometimes have an effect on OCing like PLL settings, vring, DRAM voltage/xmp/BCLK etc.. but aren't really necessary for moderate overclocking.


----------



## shad0wfax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkIdeals*
> 
> Here's a couple helpful guides for beginner Haswell-E/X99 overclockers
> 
> http://www.hardwareluxx.com/index.php/reviews/hardware/cpu/33127-oc-guide-bringing-haswell-e-to-its-limits.html
> 
> http://rog.asus.com/365052014/overclocking/rog-overclocking-guide-core-for-5960x-5930k-5820k/
> 
> Overall though, the process is typically pretty simple. Just raise multiplier and Core voltage, once getting over 4.3ghz look into raising the input voltage to around 1.9-1.95 (don't go over the 1.95-2.0v range) and then try raising your cache some (without the ASUS OC Socket boards around 3.7-3.8ghz is high enough, if using the ASUS OC SOcket boards go for 3.9-4.0ghz as a starting point) And that's about all you have to mess with for starting out, there are other things that can sometimes have an effect on OCing like PLL settings, vring, DRAM voltage/xmp/BCLK etc.. but aren't really necessary for moderate overclocking.


Thank you for the detailed information and crosslinked threads. I'm at 1.275V max, 0.893V min, idle at 31C, max at 71C (prime95), 4.5 GHz on my 5930K. I've only set a target voltage and an offset for vcore and enabled XMP in my 2666 RAM. I did enable all C-states.

I haven't touched input voltage, bring, or the cache.

EVGA x99 Classified board seems to have a slightly different naming convention for some things. I'm almost positive that I can, and should, remove the stock TIM from my Corsair h100i and use my Antec 7 on it instead, and drop 10C. I may also need to move my radiator from a two fan pull exhaust to a two fan pull intake. I just didn't like the idea of dumping heat into my case.


----------



## bfedorov11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> Some XTU fun with the other Kingston kit, if I remember correctly this one runs similar to yours @rt123?
> tRP 14 might not be entirely stable yet at this voltage, still figuring that out.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Update: Confirmed, according to my sloppy 32M testing in Win8. 11-12-15 it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://abload.de/image.php?img=20150626-0110529sstu.png


Awesome! Does a lot of ram hit 1500 c11? That seems pretty impressive.

1.75v? How safe is that?

I'm glad to see. That's the set I went with







I was intrigued to see a 2666 set with cas13.. seems like its difficult to hit so I had to try them. I cannot wait to start my build!


----------



## DarkIdeals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shad0wfax*
> 
> Thank you for the detailed information and crosslinked threads. I'm at 1.275V max, 0.893V min, idle at 31C, max at 71C (prime95), 4.5 GHz on my 5930K. I've only set a target voltage and an offset for vcore and enabled XMP in my 2666 RAM. I did enable all C-states.
> 
> I haven't touched input voltage, bring, or the cache.
> 
> EVGA x99 Classified board seems to have a slightly different naming convention for some things. I'm almost positive that I can, and should, remove the stock TIM from my Corsair h100i and use my Antec 7 on it instead, and drop 10C. I may also need to move my radiator from a two fan pull exhaust to a two fan pull intake. I just didn't like the idea of dumping heat into my case.


Yeah, no problem. the EVGA boards do call some things by slightly different terms. Overall the X99 classified is still a very good board though, i still feel the Rampage V Extreme is a better board overall but the X99 classy has extra gold in the pins, decent BIOS etc.. the only drawback that really matters much is the lack of OC Socket that ASUS and Asrock are doing which allows slightly better overclocking and more stable voltage and power delivery etc.. You might want to look into raising the input voltage a bit though, as it's been shown to improve stability of Haswell-E overclocking pretty well at higher clock speeds.

One interesting DIY thing you can do that will lower your temps some btw, is to have your rad fans or if you can't fit it in that manner use the exhaust fan on the back of the case, make sure the air is being pulled IN to the case. Then take a gallon jug of water and empty it till it's only 2/3rds full, then freeze it completely and set it in a bowl or cooler etc.. and set it on a stand or some books etc.. so it lines up with the fan intake. FIll the bowl/cooler with cold water and lay the frozen jug in it removing the lid off the jug. If you keep your house relatively cool by using fans/air conditioning/living in cool region etc.. it'll take several hours up to a day sometimes for the frozen jug to melt. That entire time the jug is still frozen your case air temps will drop fairly significantly along with a slight drop in GPU/CPU and mobo VRM etc.. temps. And you can keep a 2nd or 3rd jug in the freezer while the 1st is melting so you'll never be without one. This will cause the fan to intake extremely cool air, cooling off your case quite a bit. Some people do the same thing with a water cooling loop, they just use the bowl/cooler as an external reservoir that feeds into the case, and the jugs cool off the water acting like a ghetto phase change/chiller of sorts (gotta use distilled for water loop though as the jug can burst from freezing/thawing too many times) This is the same method people living in southern states/countries used before air conditioning was invented. They got a bowl of ice and cold water and set it in front of a fan and it would cause the fan to blow much cooler air.

I remember doing a funny ghetto rig cooling setup with my first water cooling build a few years ago. I had one of the giant 900mm MORA3 type radiators and i strapped it to a box fan with like duct tape or something and stuck the bowl/ice jug behind the big 20" box fan, allowing me to cool the entire radiator pretty darn close to ambient, i even had it in "push/pull" by having the 9 120mm fans on the front side of it pulling air through the rad while the big box fan pushed the cold ice air into the rad. I always wondered what it would do if i just added a 2nd box fan in push/pull instead of the nine 120mm ones on front lmao.


----------



## mus1mus

Guys, quick one.

Is 1.4 safe to run for long term when your temps are under 60C at Stress??


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Guys, quick one.
> 
> Is 1.4 safe to run for long term when your temps are under 60C at Stress??


Not advisable


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfedorov11*
> 
> Awesome! Does a lot of ram hit 1500 c11? That seems pretty impressive.
> 
> 1.75v? How safe is that?
> 
> I'm glad to see. That's the set I went with
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was intrigued to see a 2666 set with cas13.. seems like its difficult to hit so I had to try them. I cannot wait to start my build!


It's certainly safer than running 1.4V on the cores in XTU with temperatures peaking 77C









Before you go 3000+, I'd stay at 2666 and tighten CAS latencies step by step. For reference, 2666C12 on this kit takes 1.36V and 2666C11 1.49V, latter of which I ended up choosing for daily use


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Not advisable


Alright.

I'll stay away from it.

Thanks buddy.


----------



## Kimir

This is not safe voltage.net, everyone said 1.4v isn't safe for Ivy-E and I've been running my 4930k at that voltage, it's not dead yet.








So...


----------



## Silent Scone

This isn't Ivy-E, and I would tend to let people make their own informed decision on what is ideally not a good range to be using.

Not to mention it's just poor tuning


----------



## Kimir

It's the same story every new cpu gen tho, back with my Sansy-E it was said 1.4v isn't safe, with Ivy-E, same story.
We just don't have the hindsight to know what isn't safe in the long run. And as always, if the pc is gonna be used for everyday for years, just stick to less than 1.3v, same old same old.


----------



## mus1mus

So, which is safer?

Running a chip under 1.4 with temos hitting 80C or at 1.4 with max temps in the 50s?








JK


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> It's the same story every new cpu gen tho, back with my Sansy-E it was said 1.4v isn't safe, with Ivy-E, same story.
> *We just don't have the hindsight to know what isn't safe in the long run.* And as always, if the pc is gonna be used for everyday for years, just stick to less than 1.3v, same old same old.


Precisely, it's something that's gathered evidently over time, and even then configurations differ enough. Which is exactly why telling someone to use that much voltage and implying it's fine is not advisable, which is the words I used.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> snip


Not sure I follow. Your post implied that I was right, but then your gif says otherwise


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Not sure I follow. Your post implied that I was right, but then your gif says otherwise


How is us getting burned for others curiosity fair.?? If people believe everything posted on the internet & then get burned, its their fault. You shouldn't censor us, since our content is neutral.

this babysitting reminds me of UK government's stance on prOn, which is a fun one too.


----------



## Kimir

Shhh, no such thing as freedom of speech.
I saw an opportunity to post the do it gif so I seize it. Didn't intend to get into the old debate, same thing for the mem OC posts man, *let it go* and post w/e ya want, as long as it's related to the topic.

seize it again.


----------



## Silent Scone

Hi,

As long as you reply on your own behalf every single time someone asks if something is safe, then it isn't a problem. But yes you're right - of course it is there fault for wanting to know if an operating voltage is safe, because you know it likely isn't - so this is ok. If you are unable to see the additional confusion that creates in an owners thread, as opposed to, common sensically a benchmarking thread (which is fine of course), then you are admitting inadvertently you don't care what these people think and merrily talking amongst yourselves.

I'm not sure why you think I would care otherwise - I'm aware of the relatives to keep within with these operating voltages, it's not for my benefit.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Shhh, no such thing as freedom of speech.
> I saw an opportunity to post the do it gif so I seize it. Didn't intend to get into the old debate, same thing for the mem OC posts man, *let it go* and post w/e ya want, as long as it's related to the topic.
> seize it again.


I don't like to touch the topic of RAM O/C in this thread. I'll leave it at that .

Oh, hey look, someone else who seems to be obsessed with gifs like me.








My response to the denial of freedom of speech.










Spoiler: Warning: Gif, just because I wanted to !







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> As long as you reply on your own behalf every single time someone asks if something is safe, then it isn't a problem.


Which has always been done, *always* when I am involved.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> But yes you're right - of course it is there fault for wanting to know if an operating voltage is safe, because you know it likely isn't - so this is ok. If you are unable to see the additional confusion that creates in an owners thread, as opposed to, common scenically a benchmarking thread (which is fine of course), then you are admitting inadvertently you don't care what these people think and merrily talking amongst yourselves.
> 
> I'm not sure why you think I would care otherwise - I'm aware of the relatives to keep within with these operating voltages, it's not for my benefit.


Its not their fault, I've never said that. Also no user has complained except you & Jpmboy. We've always steered people in the right direction. My point is, people don't need your protection, when I post I ridiculous screen shot, I always take the time to explain to anyone that asks, about the risk & reasons for going out of the safe range. You guys make it seem like people can't think for themselves & want to limit us to a sub section. And if you can't think for yourself, then unless you have some mental problems, it is your fault (This is my point)

Let me clear is for you, this is *Overclock.net*, *overclocking does not need to be limited to a sub section, unless its Sub-zero*. Actually, posting in the main forums might get more people into overclocking (provided they understand what they are doing) which is not a bad thing as its partially the reason this forum exists.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Yes that is quite relevant actually to this debate, he looks to have as much understanding of the potential headache as you.


Your stance on the matter , " I'd rather let people not know the whole thing, then to explain it to them."

_Edited to be more correct._


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Your stance on the matter , " I'd rather let people not know the whole thing, then to explain it to them."
> 
> _Edited to be more correct._


If anything I'm trying to create less work for you. Perhaps you're one of these people that want to be overheard so you can converse in pub talk as to why you're using that much voltage and they aren't. It's really rather simple, I won't go round in circles with you.


----------



## Kimir

gif!


No need to be condescending or so formal over here, if we can't have a little fun nowadays.. why do you think smile and gif are made for?
When the same question are being asked over and over again, at some point I think it would be nice to have the answer(s) added to the OP, even if it's only user experience.
Isn't it the point of having an owner club? Things like theoretical safe, daily, 24/7 core voltage, input voltage and DDR4 voltage should be gathered and added in the first post, so when one ask, he could be redirected to the information easily, imo.

I think JPM actually started to gather such data, tho.


----------



## Silent Scone

I believe I was the one who started out with a gif


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> If anything I'm trying to create less work for you. Perhaps you're one of these people that want to be overheard so you can converse in pub talk as to why you're using that much voltage and they aren't. It's really rather simple, I won't go round in circles with you.


Maybe I don't mind the work. And I am of the belief, people only pay attention to the things they are interested in.

Let me tell you what kind of person you are, you are the one that likes to make everything idiot proof. You are the one that _*thinks*_ that they know what everyone wants & what is the best for everyone. You like to control what people are exposed to & what they aren't to. You like to control people's freedom.

In short, *you will do very well in the Government.*


----------



## marc0053

Hi all i have a question regarding the EPS12V power cable going to the cpu for a 5960x. The corsair ax1500i psu says this cable is rated for 30a while the evga 1600 says theirs is rated for 24a. The 5960x review below suggest that an overclocked 5960x can pull 25amp so what happens if the evga is only rated for 24a? Where does the remaining 1 amp go?
Not sure uf this can impact cpu performance in any way when heavily overclocked?
Thanks in advance,
Marc

http://www.legitreviews.com/intel-core-i7-5960x-8-core-haswell-e-processor-review_149560/13


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Maybe I don't mind the work. And I am of the belief, people only pay attention to the things they are interested in.
> 
> Let me tell you what kind of person you are, you are the one that likes to make everything idiot proof. You are the one that _*thinks*_ that they know what everyone wants & what is the best for everyone. You like to control what people are exposed to & what they aren't to. You like to control people's freedom.
> 
> In short, *you will do very well in the Government.*


Not idiot proof no, but you implied a moment ago that people should be told the whole story. That in itself doesn't make any sense, as if one is looking for reasonable parameters for benchmarking then you can safely assume they already have a grasp on the platform. You see, it's all about common sense


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> Hi all i have a question regarding the EPS12V power cable going to the cpu for a 5960x. The corsair ax1500i psu says this cable is rated for 30a while the evga 1600 says theirs is rated for 24a. The 5960x review below suggest that an overclocked 5960x can pull 25amp so what happens if the evga is only rated for 24a? Where does the remaining 1 amp go?
> Not sure uf this can impact cpu performance in any way when heavily overclocked?
> Thanks in advance,
> Marc
> 
> http://www.legitreviews.com/intel-core-i7-5960x-8-core-haswell-e-processor-review_149560/13


You'll have no problems with the EVGA unit, none at all. Providing the unit is working ok obviously


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Not idiot proof no, but you implied a moment ago that people should be told the whole story. That in itself doesn't make any sense, as if one is looking for reasonable perametres for benchmarking then you can safely assume they already have a grasp on the platform. You see, it's all about common sense


We tell them what is safe for daily use & what is safe for overclocking (yes there is limit, its not the sky).

Anyone without reasonable grasp of the platform will be met with 2 choices.

1) They will copy someone else who they see fit.
2) They will try their own, at which they will either fail or get worse results.

Case 1 , not a problem as long as you choose the right guy.

Case 2, either you give up or you are forced to learn the right way, because that's the only way or you won't get results. You can't run before you walk. You see, logic.


----------



## Roch

I've just put together a budget X99 build and have got as far as loading up an OS. I have a couple of questions for the good people of OC.net if you'd be so kind? I'm a little overwhelmed. When over clocking do I leave all the c states and turbo modes on? I was going to try the 45x100 1.3 thing and go down from there but i'm not entirely sure what should be left on. I also have offset voltage options, so once i've found my desired OC do I just add the extra (say 0.7) to that and turn the core back to stock?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> We tell them what is safe for daily use & what is safe for overclocking (yes there is limit, its not the sky).
> 
> Anyone without reasonable grasp of the platform will be met with 2 choices.
> 
> 1) They will copy someone else who they see fit.
> 2) They will try their own, at which they will either fail or get worse results.
> 
> Case 1 , not a problem as long as you choose the right guy.
> 
> Case 2, either you give up or you are forced to learn the right way, because that's the only way or you won't get results. You can't run before you walk. You see, logic.


Seems like a lot of point for points sake considering mine is simply keeping it separate to a like minded thread. Like I said, it's not complicated. People seem to think it's a suggestion for the sake of alienating one group of users, but it's not. It's just about making things easier for people to understand.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Soo after downgrade my bios to 1002 i see good result

now stressing with RealBench stress test for 1h + pass 3 benchmark 4400mhz 1.25v max core temp 78c

but this first time using realbench is that good stability test at all ? i start using this becouse silicon lotteroy.com using this program ( 1 hour stress test )

can someone post some number for realbench vs aida64 vs gaming stable ( vcore needed ? )


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Seems like a lot of point for points sake considering mine is simply keepng it seperate to a like minded thread. Like I said, it's not complicated. People seem to think it's a suggestion for the sake of alienating one group of users, but it's not. It's just about making things easier for people to understand.


Points seemed valid to me, but.......

I'll end it with a Gif, which OCN won't let me post because of the size









2MB limit seems to be of AOL era.

https://i.imgur.com/gQLUtFE.jpg


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roch*
> 
> I've just put together a budget X99 build and have got as far as loading up an OS. I have a couple of questions for the good people of OC.net if you'd be so kind? I'm a little overwhelmed. When over clocking do I leave all the c states and turbo modes on? I was going to try the 45x100 1.3 thing and go down from there but i'm not entirely sure what should be left on. I also have offset voltage options, so once i've found my desired OC do I just add the extra (say 0.7) to that and turn the core back to stock?


You can either: set C-States to auto, or only set C-States C0, C1E, C2 on. DO NOT ENABLE C3 or C6 until you have a stable OC. As for offset voltage, you do your final voltage - initial core voltage. Say your CPU has an initial core voltage of 1.000V. Your final safe OC voltage is 1.200V. 1.200 - 1.000 = +0.200V offset.


----------



## Roch

Thanks, much appreciated.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Points seemed valid to me, but.......
> 
> I'll end it with a Gif, which OCN won't let me post because of the size
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2MB limit seems to be of AOL era.
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/gQLUtFE.jpg


Nope.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> Hi all i have a question regarding the EPS12V power cable going to the cpu for a 5960x. The corsair ax1500i psu says this cable is rated for 30a while the evga 1600 says theirs is rated for 24a. The 5960x review below suggest that an overclocked 5960x can pull 25amp so what happens if the evga is only rated for 24a? Where does the remaining 1 amp go?
> Not sure uf this can impact cpu performance in any way when heavily overclocked?
> Thanks in advance,
> Marc
> 
> http://www.legitreviews.com/intel-core-i7-5960x-8-core-haswell-e-processor-review_149560/13


I saw that too - but no worries.
I think the rating is just that, like the PCIE 8-pin rated at 150W... it can deliver much more. the eps12v can deliver more than 24A as long as the unit's OCP will allow. Knowing how much you are pushing thru that rig... the PSU will let you know if you've gone too far, assuming the OCP is working.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> *This is not safe voltage.net*, everyone said 1.4v isn't safe for Ivy-E and I've been running my 4930k at that voltage, it's not dead yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


What's comical is that the question still gets asked on OCN after a post showing 1.75V Vdimm on DDR4,


----------



## Desolutional

safe voltage.net, had a giggle at that









As to voltage for Ivy-E, 1.4V seems dandy. Heck, I'd suggest 1.35V as a safe voltage for 24/7 Haswell-E cooling _assuming you have sufficient cooling_. I only suggest 1.30V to most people as 4.5GHz is attainable with that voltage. 4.6+ GHz requires a voltage bump in excess of 1.35V, so isn't really efficient in terms of power draw vs. performance. There will always be exceptions, I need 1.32V for 4.5GHz for example. So instead I choose to run at 4.3GHz with the super cool power saving C-State C6 enabled... to be honest I just like seeing my VCore drop to 0.000V.









I don't think anyone has sketched a voltage vs. frequency graph for HW-E yet, but I'd expect anything above 4.5GHz to use greater voltages. 4.3GHz vs. 4.5GHz shows a slight improvement, but not enough for me _personally_ to bump up my voltage by another 0.1V. Plus 4.3GHz is AVX stable so ain't no hair off my back.

*And yes, I finally have C6 state stable with my OC, it turns out that cache frequency was the culprit, dropped that down to 4.0GHz from 4.2GHz and all is fine and dandy so far.


----------



## mus1mus

wow. a noob question almost (







) turned into a catfight.

Don't worry folks. I came from a heavily overclocked AMD FX so this experience can be as dramatic as breathing on your own for the first time after being held off a life support.








I hope you get what I'm at. We don't have Voltage limits on FX. Only temps.

I asked because my thermal headroom is still high. 1.35 Volts hovers in the mid 50s. So yeah. I guess, I'll just stabilize the current clock as far as I can from 1.4 Vcore and be content.










And yes, we're still on OCN.


----------



## marc0053

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I saw that too - but no worries.
> I think the rating is just that, like the PCIE 8-pin rated at 150W... it can deliver much more. the eps12v can deliver more than 24A as long as the unit's OCP will allow. Knowing how much you are pushing thru that rig... the PSU will let you know if you've gone too far, assuming the OCP is working.


Thanks








Was just about to pull the trigger on a ax1500i because of this rating but will get the evga 1600 instead.
Cheers,
Marc


----------



## ColdFusion 13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was just about to pull the trigger on a ax1500i because of this rating but will get the evga 1600 instead.
> Cheers,
> Marc


i Picked up a evga 1600 T2 super flower as well. i feel like it is excessive like putting a forklift battery in a prius but the reviews, OEM, and great customer feedback along with the 10yr warranty sold me on the price.

my build is closing in on being complete, should be up and running this weekend, so i cant comment exactly on performance but im sure it lives up to all expectations.

my build log - http://www.overclock.net/t/1562043/build-log-red-black-x99-with-an-old-xygmatek-elysium-and-regular-updates


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> the eps12v can deliver more than 24A as long as the unit's OCP will allow. Knowing how much you are pushing thru that rig... the PSU will let you know if you've gone too far, assuming the OCP is working.


Even at well under 24A, you risk melting the thing, especially if the contact is less than perfect:


----------



## ColdFusion 13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> Even at well under 24A, you risk melting the thing, especially if the contact is less than perfect:


I love that in that picture, completely unrelated i know, but you see "ultra durable".... classic.


----------



## shad0wfax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkIdeals*
> 
> Yeah, no problem. the EVGA boards do call some things by slightly different terms. Overall the X99 classified is still a very good board though, i still feel the Rampage V Extreme is a better board overall but the X99 classy has extra gold in the pins, decent BIOS etc.. the only drawback that really matters much is the lack of OC Socket that ASUS and Asrock are doing which allows slightly better overclocking and more stable voltage and power delivery etc.. You might want to look into raising the input voltage a bit though, as it's been shown to improve stability of Haswell-E overclocking pretty well at higher clock speeds.


Yes, my case has room for a 120mm radiator on the top or the front. I'm debating between the following:

* Usimg a front lower chassis radiator mount with both fans on a pull intake and relocating the large front lower intake fan to the top of the case as an exhaust unit, which will increase case temperatures under load and thus slightly increase the motherboard,RAM, SSD and circuitry (vrm, pcie, etc).

*Leaving the front fan as an intake, switching the top radiator to an intake, and running a fast back exhaust fan.

*Leaving things as is with the radiator up top, fans pulling above it as exhaust with a huge flow intake fan lower front.

My ambient room temperature is 20C.

As for the input voltage, given my current Vcore at 1.275V, my Vram at 1.2V, my CPU at 4500 MHz and my RAM at 1333x2=2666 MHz, what is a ballpark Vinput?

Note that I'm avoiding the "safe voltage" argument.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkIdeals*
> 
> Well, got my 5060X to be stable @ 4.6ghz @ 1.338v (when loaded it goes to 1.34v), 1.93v input, 100 BCLK, 4ghz cache and couldn't push it any further without problems even pumping voltage up to 1.35v, but activated XMP w/ 126 strap/BCLK pushing RAM to 3000mhz and was able to push my CPU to 4.662ghz on it.
> 
> This is what i was talking about; although now that i've tried it myself it seems likely that it's just a case of "4.6 is stable, but 4.7 is impossible, but using the odd numbers of a BCLK of ~126/125/166 etc.. rather than the nice even rounded 100 stock BCLK will let you push a "decimal" overclock, which is higher than the 4.6 that is already attainable but still lower than the 4.7 that isn't. So essentially, 4.662ghz was able to work for me from the start, you just assume that because 4.6 works and 4.7 doesn't that being able to push above 4.6, even just to 4.662 means the BCLK is "helping" it; but it looks like it's just that my limit at that voltage is more like 4.675ghz or something and that 4.7 is still out of reach. So it seems that BCLK is indeed NOT helping, rather that it just allows to reach odd decimal number clock speeds that are otherwise unattainable due to the whole number nature of a 100 BCLK multiplication.


Now you are on the correct page, you might want to inform the people that were telling you otherwise.


----------



## Desolutional

@Shadow

1.92V of VCCIN. 1.95V is a good voltage which doesn't restrict overclockability. 1.92V for <1.3V of Vcore/Vring and <1.35V for RAM. Different CPUs have different stable VCCINs, 1.92V and 1.95V seem to be the most stable from my testing. 1.95V is a good "safe" voltage limit to restrict yourself to.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Soo after downgrade my bios to 1002 i see good result
> 
> now stressing with RealBench stress test for 1h + pass 3 benchmark 4400mhz 1.25v max core temp 78c
> 
> but this first time using realbench is that good stability test at all ? i start using this becouse silicon lotteroy.com using this program ( 1 hour stress test )
> 
> can someone post some number for realbench vs aida64 vs gaming stable ( vcore needed ? )


Realbench seems to be the toughest for me, Aida64 requires a little less voltage. Both get me to game stable settings.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> Even at well under 24A, you risk melting the thing, especially if the contact is less than perfect:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!












any idea at what voltage and load that happened?

anyway, @marc0053 good choice. I've been very happy with my ax1500i (pricey tho).


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> any idea at what voltage and load that happened?


4.4Ghz (1.35v core, if I recall correctly) 3930k during AVX Linpack. About 220w CPU power draw = ~18-19A coming through the EPS +12 connector.

Board VRM seems to have failed and OCP was never tripped on the PSU. Board died, MB end of the EPS connector was melted into it, but nothing else seemed to have suffered any damage.

PSU continuted to workfine, but I had nearly the same thing happen to a 290X a few months later, and it was pretty clear that the PSU had no functioning OCP, so I RMAed it.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> any idea at what voltage and load that happened?
> 
> anyway, @marc0053 good choice. I've been very happy with my ax1500i (pricey tho).


The spec starts at 24 amps (worst case) for EPS 12V connections with the best being 40 amps if 16 gauge wire is used with minifit plus HCS connectors.


----------



## Blameless

No way could I have been drawing more than 24A, doing what I was doing, unless a bunch of VRM phases failed and VRM efficiency went down the crapper...though that may have been exactly what happened.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> No way could I have been drawing more than 24A, doing what I was doing, unless a bunch of VRM phases failed and VRM efficiency went down the crapper...though that may have been exactly what happened.


It is likely that a VRM failure caused the burnout - looking at the state of the connector. The reason I posted what I did above is so that people did not get misled by the original post and little surrounding info.


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> It is likely that a VRM failure caused the burnout - looking at the state of the connector.


Yeah, that's what I told Gigabyte. They sent me this X99 SOC Champion as a replacement for the melty X79S-UP5.

Still it may be wise to check the temperature of the VRM and EPS +12v area if one is pulling anywhere near rated current through it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> The reason I posted what I did above is so that people did not get misled by the original post and little surrounding info.


Understood.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> Even at well under 24A, you risk melting the thing, especially if the contact is less than perfect:


lol, that's clearly been arcing on something, that or as Raja says some form of catastrophic failure rather than more amperage than the connector can handle. bet it smelt nice though


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Shouldn't be using Win8, Win7 atleast. Win 8 & 10 are too harsh on OC.You might get that tRP 14.


Unfortunately not







. Together with that one channel at 47 I'm losing some time compared to 11-12-14 at straight 45s.. was 25:188.

http://abload.de/image.php?img=20150626-211300jqo7d.png


----------



## Desolutional

Wait a second, is that at 1.75V for RAM voltage?


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Wait a second, is that at 1.75V for RAM voltage?


Yup, other kit needs 1.85









That's not gonna work with Crucials though, from what I've heard these don't like voltage.


----------



## Desolutional

Nope my Crucial Ballistix don't scale well with voltage at all. Mind you, they're only binned for 2400MHz. I've gone up to 1.5V with these, and the only thing which I could increase was latency, after 2800MHz, they refuse to go higher freqs.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> 4.4Ghz (1.35v core, if I recall correctly) 3930k during AVX Linpack. About 220w CPU power draw = ~18-19A coming through the EPS +12 connector.
> Board VRM seems to have failed and OCP was never tripped on the PSU. Board died, MB end of the EPS connector was melted into it, but nothing else seemed to have suffered any damage.
> *PSU continuted to workfine*, but I had nearly the same thing happen to a 290X a few months later, and it was pretty clear that the PSU had no functioning OCP, so I RMAed it.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> No way could I have been drawing more than 24A, doing what I was doing, unless a bunch of VRM phases failed and VRM efficiency went down the crapper...though that may have been exactly what happened.


well it kept providing power anyway. yeah - as raja and others have noted, doubt that could occur absent a fault in one or more parts. I thought you were gonna say something like 2V and 6GHz running AVX.


----------



## Silent Scone

lol


----------



## lilchronic




----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> well it kept providing power anyway.


I didn't hook it up to a scope, but I put it in an expendable system, stressed it and checked all the voltages at various loads, no apparent issues.

The fact that the motherboard was the only component harmed, when I had fourteen drives plugged into the system, suggests that (though doesn't prove) the power was fairly clean.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I thought you were gonna say something like 2V and 6GHz running AVX.


I would have been considerably less annoyed if this was the case, as the failure wouldn't have been so unexpected.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> Unfortunately not
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Together with that one channel at 47 I'm losing some time compared to 11-12-14 at straight 45s.. was 25:188.





Spoiler: Warning: DANGER!



All is not peachy over here too.

I'm surprised you were able to get 45s, the only board I've seen do that is the new Killer 3.1. I only get 47s & one 49.
On the other hand maybe you should start binning individual sticks. You have 2 sets, you will find some gems.

I started working on mine, the results are heartbreaking to say the least.








1 Stick is very good, 1 is meh & 2 can't get 11-12-14-13 stable at any voltage. Looks like I will have to turn it down on those 2.

Also some ES sticks I bought just arrived a few minutes ago. Don't expect much from these, was an impulse buy, to be honest.

**** binning individual sticks is so time consuming.








Here goes my weekend.

Edit:- Also from what I know RTLs are more important then other timings.


----------



## aerotracks

Yeah my little MSI is doing very well, seems they're a little underrated in terms of memory overclocking capability.








Fun fact: The kit that runs at lower volts doesn't train at the voltages the other kit requires.


----------



## rt123

MSi wasn't good for mem on Z87/Z97 that's why people haven't bothered with them on X99.

It doesn't train..? Meaning it doesn't scale to those High volts or requires more than that to train.?


----------



## aerotracks

Was my first MSI since Socket A times, I wouldn't have known. Correct, kit B doesn't scale to the volts kit A needs (1.85). Around 1.8V is where I see scaling stop right now, the other kit takes 1.9V easy. All it needs is a little fan.


----------



## rt123

They got a lot of s*"* for regular Haswell from what I read.

1.9V. Not that should be exploring that far.









As I said, bin individual ones. Probably a few bad ones holding you back. I was living happily under the presumption that all of mine do 11-12-14-13, that was shattered baldly.

Maybe you will find some good ones in the higher voltage sets. BTW do you have any idea how Hynix MFR scales on cold.??


----------



## aerotracks

I have been binning individually, sitting at 6/8 right now. Takes a lot of time.

Most runs on cold are probably done on these ES modules that are sprinkled with fairy dust (3000C10 on air and so on), I have no idea how our 'regular' sticks would perform.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> I was living happily under the presumption that all of mine do 11-12-14-13, that was shattered baldly.


What happened?


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> I have been binning individually, sitting at 6/8 right now. Takes a lot of time.
> 
> Most runs on cold are probably done on these ES modules that are sprinkled with fairy dust (3000C10 on air and so on), I have no idea how our 'regular' sticks would perform.
> What happened?


As I said testing individually not all sticks run the specs. The whole set together does the timings & runs Spi, XTU & Cinebench. But I think if I were to run a test that used more RAM, it might fail. Since not all sticks are stable.

Haven't tried C10, but probably none will boot. Damnn ES..

One of the "bad ones", boots 11-12-14-13 as low as 1.68V, but can't pass Spi till 1.8V. Confused here, don't know what the problem is.


----------



## Jpmboy

couldn't resist. New 5960X J513B008 from MC In Philly.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







first voltage probe... R15 good @ 4.5 with 1.20V ( still lowering vcore...







)

R15 good @ 4.5 with 1.186V


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!










r15 good @ 4.5 with 1.175V


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> r15 good @ 4.5 with 1.175V


J513 are looking good








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> As I said testing individually not all sticks run the specs. The whole set together does the timings & runs Spi, XTU & Cinebench. But I think if I were to run a test that used more RAM, it might fail. Since not all sticks are stable.


Since running the kit is the main goal here I wouldn't worry. Just finished the first round of single stick testing. (XP)


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



11-12-14 1.75V
11-13-14 1.75V
11-12-15 1.75V
11-12-15 1.76V


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> Since running the kit is the main goal here I wouldn't worry. Just finished the first round of single stick testing. (XP)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 11-12-14 1.75V
> 11-13-14 1.75V
> 11-12-15 1.75V
> 11-12-15 1.76V


Point is, 1 weak stick holds the whole set down. If a set is formed of all strong sticks, you can take in further. 3000C11 is just a starter, need to get C10 or 3100+ C11 to be competitive. All this is binning is for Skylake anyways, X99 sees minimal gains, even in synthetics, from better memory. For 3D even 3200C12 seems to be okay.

I have some HW due in a 40mins or so, after that I'll start messing around again.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> J513 are looking good


Approx 100mV lower vcore than my Sept '14 chip.


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Approx 100mV lower vcore than my Sept '14 chip.


65mV from 4500 to 4625? Great scaling!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> 3000C11 is just a starter, need to get C10 or 3100+ C11 to be competitive.


Sticks that can do this are probably neither affordable nor obtainable.

I'm able to drop down to 1.7V with lazy RTL btw:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



http://abload.de/image.php?img=20150612-110115zeq5r.png


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> 65mV from 4500 to 4625? Great scaling!
> Sticks that can do this are probably neither affordable nor obtainable.
> 
> I'm able to drop down to 1.7V with lazy RTL btw:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://abload.de/image.php?img=20150612-110115zeq5r.png


eh - I think I was overvolting 4.5. Gonna need some time to figure this chip out. just not use to 4.625 with 1.200V. Something can't be right.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> Sticks that can do this are probably neither affordable nor obtainable.
> 
> I'm able to drop down to 1.7V with lazy RTL btw:


My IOLs are all 1. From what I know, there is no way to directly adjust RTLs on Gigabyte, you have to set IOLs to 1 to fix in the RTLs.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> eh - I think I was overvolting 4.5. Gonna need some time to figure this chip out. just not use to 4.625 with 1.200V. Something can't be right.


Swap you?







. Similar on cache to your original?


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> My IOLs are all 1. From what I know, there is no way to directly adjust RTLs on Gigabyte, you have to set IOLs to 1 to fix in the RTLs.


What I did was boot C12 and change to C11 in Windows. 1s only work on the Gigabyte I think?


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> What I did was boot C12 and change to C11 in Windows. 1s only work on the Gigabyte I think?


I do straight from BIOS. And I think 1s is only a Gigabyte thing.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> I do straight from BIOS. And I think 1s is only a Gigabyte thing.


Likely because IO Comp is locked at 21 or 23. Doing things this way does nothing to bolster performance for the better.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Likely because IO Comp is locked at 21 or 23. Doing things this way does nothing to bolster performance for the better.


I guess. From my understanding setting the IOLs to 1 keeps the RTLs constant amongst boots. The BIOS still picks the values it wants, but if the IOLs were left at Auto, the RTLs would change every reboot.


----------



## [email protected]

These two offset the schedule at the fifo. Offsetting one for the same value of the other gets you back to square one.


----------



## rt123

So what you suggest I should be doing.?


----------



## [email protected]

If the rtl cant be moved without changing iol, then leave it as is.


----------



## rt123

Alright.
I'll give it a shot later on.


----------



## newls1

is having my system agent voltage @ 1.192v to much?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Swap you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Similar on cache to your original?


Yeah, did I. Haven't done much with cache yet, and really want to take 'er up slow. But still hard to believe 4.5 realbench encode stable at 1.16V - something's gotta be screwy. Measured voltage is a bit higher than an OS tool reports (1.16 is 1.17-ish measured) 1.18 in bios and turboV is 1.2V under load.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newls1*
> 
> is having my system agent voltage @ 1.192v to much?


That's seem to be getting a bit high. How did you end up with that value?


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Alright.
> I'll give it a shot later on.


Or you can leave RTL alone and try changing BCLK in the OS, or using a different BOOT BCLK if the EFI allows it (lower than the BCLK you will run at). This will use RTL from a slower speed thus locking it to a shorter return window, but it will make things less stable however. Ultimately, there is not that much room past the initial value once you start to tighten down CAS and increase frequency, because the timing of when the read data comes back is bound. Usually requires an increase of voltages as well.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Or you can leave RTL alone and try changing BCLK in the OS, or using a different BOOT BCLK if the EFI allows it (lower than the BCLK you will run at). This will use RTL from a slower speed thus locking it to a shorter return window, but it will make things less stable however. Ultimately, there is not that much room past the initial value once you start to tighten down CAS and increase frequency, because the timing of when the read data comes back is bound. Usually requires an increase of voltages as well.


Man.. If I can get this to work, its one of the cleverest workarounds.









+ Rep to you Sir.


----------



## Jpmboy

It's the man's specialty.


----------



## rt123

Can't argue with that.


----------



## newls1

Raja---- is 1.192v to high for system agent voltage?


----------



## mus1mus

Not getting any luck on RAM slots deactivated.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Not getting any luck on RAM slots deactivated.


what exactly have you tried? (and be sure check that they will register after a clrcmos to verify they are inserted properly).


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newls1*
> 
> Raja---- is 1.192v to high for system agent voltage?


Some CPUs may need that much when overclocked past a certain point. Id probably assess the CPU and find a more comfortable operating point that allows you to drop the voltage.


----------



## newls1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Some CPUs may need that much when overclocked past a certain point. Id probably assess the CPU and find a more comfortable operating point that allows you to drop the voltage.


auto gave me 1.160v and couldnt pass 101.8bclk, and mem was stuck at 2714.... now im testing 3000mhz ram, and bclk is past 102... no errors as of yet.. so this setting was holding me back. Im using great watercooling, will this voltage be ok to use... ??


----------



## [email protected]

I don't have any long-term results to go off to tell you one way or the other.


----------



## newls1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> I don't have any long-term results to go off to tell you one way or the other.


I appreciate all your input sir, THANKS


----------



## Lukas026

Hello

I will soon be joining this club with 5820K CPU but I have one question regarding memory.

I will use EVGA x99 Micro board and it has 4x DIMM slots.

Will I be able to use quad channel memory tech if I buy 4 pieces of these: https://www.alza.cz/EN/8-gigabytes-kingston-hyperx-ddr4-2133mhz-cl14-fury-black-series-d2357548.htm

or do I need some specific kit, which has some special layer on it saying like *"quad channel supported"* ?

Thank you very much for any information regarding my issue.

PS: I am asking this becouse I can get 4times this stick (https://www.alza.cz/EN/8-gigabytes-kingston-hyperx-ddr4-2133mhz-cl14-fury-black-series-d2357548.htm) for realy a great price.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lukas026*
> 
> Hello
> 
> I will soon be joining this club with 5820K CPU but I have one question regarding memory.
> 
> I will use EVGA x99 Micro board and it has 4x DIMM slots.
> 
> Will I be able to use quad channel memory tech if I buy 4 pieces of these: https://www.alza.cz/EN/8-gigabytes-kingston-hyperx-ddr4-2133mhz-cl14-fury-black-series-d2357548.htm
> 
> or do I need some specific kit, which has some special layer on it saying like *"quad channel supported"* ?
> 
> Thank you very much for any information regarding my issue.
> 
> PS: I am asking this becouse I can get 4times this stick (https://www.alza.cz/EN/8-gigabytes-kingston-hyperx-ddr4-2133mhz-cl14-fury-black-series-d2357548.htm) for realy a great price.


You really want to try to get sticks from the same batch, but they _should_ run XMP just fine purchased individually at the same time.


----------



## aoch88

Hey guys, I've been overclocking for years but this is the first time I'm doing this on a X99 platform. I have a 5820K CPU and manage too OC 4.6 Ghz @ 1.28Vcore, 3.6 Ghz Uncore @ 1.05 Vccin (stable). Now my question is:

1. The moment I try 4.7Ghz even at 1.35V, it will fail AIDA64 FPU test. What does this mean? What sort of voltage do I need to make it stable to pass FPU test?

2. I can't seem to go above 36x Uncore. Anything above that and irregardless of voltage, it doesn't work. Worse still, it hangs in the BIOS and I had to clear CMOS

My specifications as below:

Intel 5820K CPU
MSI X99A SLI PLUS motherboard (latest BIOS 180)
Kingston Predator 4 x 4GB DDR4-2400 (XMP profile, not overclocked)


----------



## aoch88

Sorry, I made a typo. I mean to say:

1.05 CPU Ring Voltage
1.9 CPU VCCIN

Sorry


----------



## Lukas026

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> You really want to try to get sticks from the same batch, but they _should_ run XMP just fine purchased individually at the same time.


But will they run in quad channel or is there "some secret thing" which the kit must have to run in qaud channel ?

Oh and btw how I can know that it is actually running in quad channel ? Is there some tool to get me this information ?

And one last thing, which program should I use to test the memory ? MemTest86+ or is it too old for nowadays use ?

Thank you again for your answers and sorry for so many questions.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lukas026*
> 
> But will they run in quad channel or is there "some secret thing" which the kit must have to run in qaud channel ?
> 
> Oh and btw how I can know that it is actually running in quad channel ? Is there some tool to get me this information ?
> 
> And one last thing, which program should I use to test the memory ? MemTest86+ or is it too old for nowadays use ?
> 
> Thank you again for your answers and sorry for so many questions.


Quad Channel isn't some big secret sauce.
Yes those will run quad channel as long as you put them into 4 separate RAM slots & enable XMP.
No need to test it.

Edit:- Here is a Video that explains Quad Channel


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aoch88*
> 
> Hey guys, I've been overclocking for years but this is the first time I'm doing this on a X99 platform. I have a 5820K CPU and manage too OC 4.6 Ghz @ 1.28Vcore, 3.6 Ghz Uncore @ 1.05 Vccin (stable). Now my question is:
> 
> 1. *The moment I try 4.7Ghz even at 1.35V, it will fail AIDA64 FPU test. What does this mean?* What sort of voltage do I need to make it stable to pass FPU test?
> 
> 2. I can't seem to go above 36x Uncore. Anything above that and irregardless of voltage, it doesn't work. Worse still, it hangs in the BIOS and I had to clear CMOS
> 
> My specifications as below:
> 
> Intel 5820K CPU
> MSI X99A SLI PLUS motherboard (latest BIOS 180)
> Kingston Predator 4 x 4GB DDR4-2400 (XMP profile, not overclocked)


It likely means your CPU can't calculate floating point at 4.7 with 1.35v, as the situation implies







. Stick to what is stable. There won't be many users running 4.7 on their systems daily. If you are stable at 4.6 and 1.28v, this is nothing to sniff at.


----------



## aoch88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> It likely means your CPU can't calculate floating point at 4.7 with 1.35v, as the situation implies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Stick to what is stable. There won't be many users running 4.7 on their systems daily. If you are stable at 4.6 and 1.28v, this is nothing to sniff at.


That sucks







I thought I won the silicon lottery by getting a chip that could do 4.6Ghz stable at 1.28V
Precisely nothing can be done to fix the problem? Perhaps any other voltages that I could tweak?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lukas026*
> 
> Hello
> 
> I will soon be joining this club with 5820K CPU but I have one question regarding memory.
> 
> I will use EVGA x99 Micro board and it has 4x DIMM slots.
> 
> Will I be able to use quad channel memory tech if I buy 4 pieces of these: https://www.alza.cz/EN/8-gigabytes-kingston-hyperx-ddr4-2133mhz-cl14-fury-black-series-d2357548.htm
> 
> or do I need some specific kit, which has some special layer on it saying like *"quad channel supported"* ?
> 
> Thank you very much for any information regarding my issue.
> 
> PS: I am asking this becouse I can get 4times this stick (https://www.alza.cz/EN/8-gigabytes-kingston-hyperx-ddr4-2133mhz-cl14-fury-black-series-d2357548.htm) for realy a great price.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> You really want to try to get sticks from the same batch, but they _should_ run XMP just fine purchased individually at the same time.


just be aware that the manufacturer may not warranty non-kit sticks will work together at the XMP. (and it may be an argument even at the SPD). Granted, they _can_ work, but may need a little tuning. Why not just buy the 4x4GB kit and have no worries?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aoch88*
> 
> Sorry, I made a typo. I mean to say:
> 1.05 CPU Ring Voltage
> 1.9 CPU VCCIN
> Sorry


raise the input voltage to like 1.95V for 4.7


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Yes those will run quad channel as long as you put them into 4 separate RAM slots & enable XMP.


Hello

As the modules are rated at JEDEC speed there will most likely not be any XMP profiles unless the timings have been tightened.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> As the modules are rated at JEDEC speed there will most likely not be any XMP profiles unless the timings have been tightened.


Going by the Spec sheet on Kingston's website, there is an XMP profile, although the timings seem to be the same as the JEDEC speed.

http://www.kingston.com/datasheets/HX421C14FB_8.pdf


----------



## newls1

as far as cpu input voltage goes, im at 4.47ghz @ 1.880 input voltage, what is considered "too much" voltage? If i raise it to 1.92 lets say, will that be to much? iim trying hard to get 4.5 stable, but not using more then 1.30vcore. Does raising inout voltage increase heat as much as vcore? thanks


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newls1*
> 
> as far as cpu input voltage goes, im at 4.47ghz @ 1.880 input voltage, what is considered "too much" voltage? If i raise it to 1.92 lets say, will that be to much? iim trying hard to get 4.5 stable, but not using more then 1.30vcore. *Does raising inout voltage increase heat as much as vcore*? thanks


Really depends on whaT LLC you are using. if you are using a mid level llc (like 5-7). allowing for some droop of the input voltage, 1.92-1.97V have been fine.
What does the VCCIN read if you look while running say Cinebench R15 - eg, how much vdroop are you currently getting? (aid64 or hwm or which ever you prefer).


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aoch88*
> 
> I can't seem to go above 36x Uncore. Anything above that and irregardless of voltage, it doesn't work. Worse still, it hangs in the BIOS and I had to clear CMOS


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aoch88*
> 
> 1.05 CPU Ring Voltage


Most will top out at 3.5-3.7GHz uncore without fairly extreme voltages, unless you have a board with the 2083 pin socket that can manipulate hidden supply voltages.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newls1*
> 
> as far as cpu input voltage goes, im at 4.47ghz @ 1.880 input voltage, what is considered "too much" voltage? If i raise it to 1.92 lets say, will that be to much? iim trying hard to get 4.5 stable, but not using more then 1.30vcore. Does raising inout voltage increase heat as much as vcore? thanks


According to Intel, the upper limit of nominal input voltage is 1.85v, while the absolute maximum rating for transients is 1.98v. Most OCers are going to consider these limitations rather conservative, and I've seen people use 2v+ for benching.

Personally, I try to stay below 1.95v, before droop, and most chips should not need this much for 4.5GHz.

At 4.2Ghz (my current 24/7 setting) I run 1.86v input, which droops down to about 1.8v under maximum (AVX2 LINPACK, probably not something you want to run at 4.5GHz) load with a middle LLC setting.

1.92v should be fine, and input voltage doesn't change the heat the CPU produces much, though it will tend to make board VRMs run slightly warmer. Still, I'd make sure you are actually getting some benefit from such a high input voltage before settling on something above 1.9v.


----------



## newls1

thank you for your reply... very informative...


----------



## Lukas026

mainly it is becouse I can get these 4 sticks by a really and I mean really great price compared to any 4x4 kit.

so lets say I will buy 4times the stick I showed you, put it in my PC, load BIOS and set XMP. Can I do it and will it be fine or should I have to do some more tweaks ?

And can I test it with MemTest 86+ or it isnt working anymore with DDR4 ?

Thank you for your answers and sorry I am such a noob


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lukas026*
> 
> so lets say I will buy 4times the stick I showed you, put it in my PC, load BIOS and set XMP. Can I do it and will it be fine or should I have to do some more tweaks ?


It will probably be fine, but you should test thoroughly, and may need some degree of tweaking.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lukas026*
> 
> And can I test it with MemTest 86+ or it isnt working anymore with DDR4 ?


Memtest86+ still works, though it's never been the most demanding of memory tests and once you can do a few loops of it, I'd boot into Windows and test with twelve threads of HCI Memtest for Windows, amongst other things.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lukas026*
> 
> mainly it is becouse I can get these 4 sticks by a really and I mean really great price compared to any 4x4 kit.
> 
> so lets say I will buy 4times the stick I showed you, put it in my PC, load BIOS and set XMP. Can I do it and will it be fine or should I have to do some more tweaks ?
> 
> And can I test it with MemTest 86+ or it isnt working anymore with DDR4 ?
> 
> Thank you for your answers and sorry I am such a noob


as blameless said - you may need to "massage" the XMP setings manually (which as rt123 pointed out is the same as the SPD for that memory).
Use HCI memtest in windows with one instance per thread (12 or 16 for HW-E) and ~90% of ram spread evenly across all.
Usually get what you pay for.. and sometimes you can win the silicon lottery.









@blameless
Lol - Taken together, tables 5-8, 5-9 and 5-10 get a sanity check based on 5-9 Short and Sustained _STORAGE_ conditions. Heck, most folks are Running their CPU well beyond the Sustained Storage Temperature and very near the ShortTST.


----------



## aoch88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> Most will top out at 3.5-3.7GHz uncore without fairly extreme voltages, unless you have a board with the 2083 pin socket that can manipulate hidden supply voltages.


Seriously? Ok, that explains why I am not going any higher but why is it that so many people are able to hit 40x at least? When I was on 4790K, it is relatively easy to go 44x as well.
Any MSI boards have the capability to enable the 2083 pin socket for higher uncore clocks? I guess I bought the wrong board


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aoch88*
> 
> Seriously? Ok, that explains why I am not going any higher but why is it that so many people are able to hit 40x at least? When I was on 4790K, it is relatively easy to go 44x as well.
> Any MSI boards have the capability to enable the 2083 pin socket for higher uncore clocks? I guess I bought the wrong board


You need more CPU pins to go higher. The standard 2011 aren't enough to stabilise high cache frequencies unfortunately. The ASUS X99 boards have the O.C. socket, so they're really good for cache OCing.


----------



## aoch88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> You need more CPU pins to go higher. The standard 2011 aren't enough to stabilise high cache frequencies unfortunately. The ASUS X99 boards have the O.C. socket, so they're really good for cache OCing.


Thank you so much and that explains why







I guess it's the damn motherboard that is preventing me to go any higher. Apart from ASUS, do you know if any MSI boards offer this capability as well?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aoch88*
> 
> Thank you so much and that explains why
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess it's the damn motherboard that is preventing me to go any higher. Apart from ASUS, do you know if any MSI boards offer this capability as well?


No MSI motherboard can oc the cache higher than 3.8Ghz

I believe all ASUS mobo + Gigabyte x99 SOC Champion + Gigabyte x99 Gaming G1 Can do

I have the x99 SLI PLus + 5820k in the past and cant oc the cache higher than 3.6ghz then switch to Asus x99-A now capable for 4.2Ghz without problem


----------



## Kimir

Some new model with USB 3.1 comes with the OC socket as well, like the Asrock X99M KIller/3.1.
MSI will have it as well, on the GODLIKE for example.


----------



## aoch88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Some new model with USB 3.1 comes with the OC socket as well, like the Asrock X99M KIller/3.1.
> MSI will have it as well, on the GODLIKE for example.


Thanks. I guess MSI boards with such capabilities are close to none. Not sure why.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> No MSI motherboard can oc the cache higher than 3.8Ghz
> 
> I believe all ASUS mobo + Gigabyte x99 SOC Champion + Gigabyte x99 Gaming G1 Can do
> 
> I have the x99 SLI PLus + 5820k in the past and cant oc the cache higher than 3.6ghz then switch to Asus x99-A now capable for 4.2Ghz without problem


Thanks. The reason I chose MSI is because I love their design, color theme and has always been a great overclocking board. I used to buy ASUS a long time back until they start selling stuffs are incredibly crazy prices.


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aoch88*
> 
> I guess I bought the wrong board


It's really not that big of a deal unless you are just benching.

Only a tiny portion of real applications (archival mainly) see enough of an improvement from uncore past 3.5GHz for it to be remotely relevant.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Some new model with USB 3.1 comes with the OC socket as well, like the Asrock X99M KIller/3.1.
> MSI will have it as well, on the GODLIKE for example.


Yeah, I believe all the new ASRock USB 3.1 variant boards have an OC sockets.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aoch88*
> 
> Thanks. I guess MSI boards with such capabilities are close to none. Not sure why.


ASUS seems to have had some sort of semi-exclusive deal for the 2083 pin sockets for a while, so until very recently boards with them from other manufacturers were rare.


----------



## Desolutional

MSI aren't the best choice in mobos, GPUs maybe, but not mobos.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Any one using the x99 sabertooth ? is the small fan over the VRM noisy ? is there problem /glitch or something ?

what about the power phase ? im thinking upgrade my x99-A to x99 sabertooth i found it used for 230$ Or get new one for 300$

also there is x99-Pro or Deluxe for 300$ used ?


----------



## Blameless

Can someone with a ~4.2GHz 5820k or 5930k run the 'x264 stability test v2' with 18 threads and tell me what sort of final fps results they are getting?


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> Can someone with a ~4.2GHz 5820k or 5930k run the 'x264 stability test v2' with 18 threads and tell me what sort of final fps results they are getting?


Why are you running it with 18T? I thought we only have 12T on our CPUs? I'll go test it for you in a bit but I'll need a download link.


----------



## lmarklar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> Can someone with a ~4.2GHz 5820k or 5930k run the 'x264 stability test v2' with 18 threads and tell me what sort of final fps results they are getting?


I'm at 4.4/4.4 core/cache. 18T I'm getting 5.05 - 5.30 fps.
Edit: Posted this before it was finished, end result was encoded 2121 frames, 5.68 fps, 36016.82 kb/s
I save the log of a single loop if that would help you.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Why are you running it with 18T? I thought we only have 12T on our CPUs? I'll go test it for you in a bit but I'll need a download link.


https://mega.co.nz/#!3tAGnAqZ!QbCz2r1fG0WjM8DgGYeExngGypaHftAzPUgTSn2kAdk


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Why are you running it with 18T? I thought we only have 12T on our CPUs?


Because x264 (and a bunch of other things) is generally fastest/most stressful with roughly 1.5x the number of encode threads as logical CPUs.

18 threads is about 3% faster than 12 threads on my setup for x264.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> I'll go test it for you in a bit but I'll need a download link.


Thanks.

This is the link I originally used, file still seems to be there: https://mega.co.nz/#!3tAGnAqZ!QbCz2r1fG0WjM8DgGYeExngGypaHftAzPUgTSn2kAdk


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> ASUS seems to have had some sort of semi-exclusive deal for the 2083 pin sockets for a while, so until very recently boards with them from other manufacturers were rare.


Hello

It has more to do with engineering time frames. Use of the additional pins was unknown until the ASUS boards were released.


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> It has more to do with engineering time frames. Use of the additional pins was unknown until the ASUS boards were released.


Thanks for the info.

How much later did the Gigabyte X99 SOC Champion show up? This was the first non-ASUS board with the 2083-pin socket and didn't seem to trail the ASUS boards by much.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> Thanks for the info.
> 
> How much later did the Gigabyte X99 SOC Champion show up? This was the first non-ASUS board with the 2083-pin socket and didn't seem to trail the ASUS boards by much.


SOC Champion first surfaced in the OC circuits around December. It went retail around February.


----------



## Blameless

Yeah, I recall seeing them at a few etailers around the end of last year, then they disappeared for a few months to come back in stock around early march.

Looks like LGA-2011v3 itself showed up around August of last year and ASUS had OC sockets from the get go...so a full quarter head start, or nearly two if you consider the limited availability of the Gigabyte boards.


----------



## rt123

It was announced at CES, so I don't know how you saw it in retail before that.
http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/news/motherboard-news/gigabytes-x99-soc-champion-is-an-overclocking-monster/

There were overclocking results posted on it back in December by GigaByte's chosen OC team. Rest got to play with it at CES.

And it seems to have popped up on Newegg on January 28
http://pcpartpicker.com/part/gigabyte-motherboard-gax99socchampion?history_days=180

But the late arrival of the OC Socket outside of ASUS boards is a sad thing to say the least. Lets hope this trend doesn't continue in the future.


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> It was announced at CES, so I don't know how you saw it in retail before that.


I'm probably just recalling the dates incorrectly. Time has little meaning in my dimension.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> But the late arrival of the OC Socket outside of ASUS boards is a sad thing to say the least. Lets hope this trend doesn't continue in the future.


I agree.

I have nothing against ASUS, but I don't want them, or any single manufacturer, to be the only real OCing choice for months after launch.


----------



## Silent Scone

In fairness if they re engineered the socket first then it's fair game. Good to see it's not holding back progress now, though


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> Because x264 (and a bunch of other things) is generally fastest/most stressful with roughly 1.5x the number of encode threads as logical CPUs.
> 
> 18 threads is about 3% faster than 12 threads on my setup for x264.


I got 5fps, that seem OK?


----------



## tommi6o

What is a good 24/7 voltage on a custom watercooled 5820k?


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tommi6o*
> 
> What is a good 24/7 voltage on a custom watercooled 5820k?


1.3-1.35V.


----------



## tommi6o

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> 1.3-1.35V.


Thanks!


----------



## tommi6o

I have another question. Which of the motherboards would you guys go with and why.
Asus x99-s (270€)
Gigabyte x99 gaming 7 wifi (240€)


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tommi6o*
> 
> I have another question. Which of the motherboards would you guys go with and why.
> Asus x99-s (270€)
> Gigabyte x99 gaming 7 wifi (240€)


If you are gonna buy a X99 Gigabyte Mobo, buy one of their Champion series ones
http://www.gigabyte.com/MicroSite/376/index.html

If they don't fit your price bracket, get the Asus.
This is because these Mobos have the OC Socket, which if you don't have one, you cannot overclock your Cache. The Gaming 7 does not have an OC Socket.
I lean towards Gigabyte, but that is a personal preference.


----------



## tommi6o

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> If you are gonna buy a X99 Gigabyte Mobo, buy one of their Champion series ones
> http://www.gigabyte.com/MicroSite/376/index.html
> 
> If they don't fit your price bracket, get the Asus.
> This is because these Mobos have the OC Socket, which if you don't have one, you cannot overclock your Cache. The Gaming 7 does not have an OC Socket.
> I lean towards Gigabyte, but that is a personal preference.


Do you mean Gigabyte SOC-Champion? http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=5280#ov

How much does cache overclocking effect performance?


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> I got 5fps, that seem OK?


Seems a bit low; I'm getting 5.7 fps with 18 threads, and about 5.5 with 12.

Were you clocked below 4.2GHz or have a lot of stuff running in the background?


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tommi6o*
> 
> Do you mean Gigabyte SOC-Champion? http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=5280#ov
> 
> How much does cache overclocking effect performance?


The
X99-Gaming 5P & X99-UD4P also have the Socket. The 3 together form the "Champion Series".

The SOC Champion is the best for Overclocking, but it also has only 4 RAM slots, so if you are a RAM fiend & needs the more RAM slots, you can look into the other 2.

People say Cache overclocking has minimal effect on day to day use, but when you are overclocking, might as well extract all performance out of it.

Also, I think I didn't clarify this before, All Asus X99 Mobos have the OC Socket, while limited Mobos from the other vendors ( i.e Gigabyte, Msi & Asrock) have the OC socket.


----------



## lilchronic

Gigabye UD3 P, UD4 P and Gaming 5 P all have oc socket aswell as soc champion.

Got to look out for the NON P version which cannot overclock cache frequency much.


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tommi6o*
> 
> Do you mean Gigabyte SOC-Champion?


The SOC Champion is one of the Gigabyte X99 boards that has the 2083-pin socket.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tommi6o*
> 
> How much does cache overclocking effect performance?


A fair amount for very memory sensitive tasks, but very little for anything else.


----------



## tommi6o

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> The
> X99-Gaming 5P & X99-UD4P also have the Socket. The 3 together form the "Champion Series".
> 
> The SOC Champion is the best for Overclocking, but it also has only 4 RAM slots, so if you are a RAM fiend & needs the more RAM slots, you can look into the other 2.
> 
> People say Cache overclocking has minimal effect on day to day use, but when you are overclocking, might as well extract all performance out of it.
> 
> Also, I think I didn't clarify this before, All Asus X99 Mobos have the OC Socket, while limited Mobos from the other vendors ( i.e Gigabyte, Msi & Asrock) have the OC socket.


I knew Asus had the OC socket in their x99 mobos but I didn't know about X99-Gaming 5P & X99-UD4P having the OC socket. Those seem to be good options. Now I have to decide if I'm going to get X99 or Z170 when it comes out


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> Seems a bit low; I'm getting 5.7 fps with 18 threads, and about 5.5 with 12.
> 
> Were you clocked below 4.2GHz or have a lot of stuff running in the background?


With a minimal boot (why I didn't do this in the first place, lol) I got 5.7fps averaged across both tests with 18T. Heh, you're right about that 1.5 threads actually is better as odd as that sounds. I got 5.5fps with 12T.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tommi6o*
> 
> I knew Asus had the OC socket in their x99 mobos but I didn't know about X99-Gaming 5P & X99-UD4P having the OC socket. Those seem to be good options. Now I have to decide if I'm going to get X99 or Z170 when it comes out


Z170 comes in August. Can't wait.


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> With a minimal boot (why I didn't do this in the first place, lol) I got 5.7fps averaged across both tests with 18T. Heh, you're right about that 1.5 threads actually is better as odd as that sounds. I got 5.5fps with 12T.


Alright cool, looks like my system is doing what it's supposed to.

Thanks for the compare.


----------



## ozzy1925

Its off topic and there might be some solution : 3-5 days ago my friend purchased a gigabyte x99 gaming g1 mobo , we tried almost everything but we couldnt enter the bios .After some google i find out many person having the same issue


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> It's really not that big of a deal unless you are just benching.
> 
> Only a tiny portion of real applications (archival mainly) see enough of an improvement from uncore past 3.5GHz for it to be remotely relevant.
> Yeah, I believe all the new ASRock USB 3.1 variant boards have an OC sockets.
> ASUS seems to have had some sort of semi-exclusive deal for the 2083 pin sockets for a while, so until very recently boards with them from other manufacturers were rare.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> It has more to do with engineering time frames. Use of the additional pins was unknown until the ASUS boards were released.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> I'm probably just recalling the dates incorrectly. Time has little meaning in my dimension.
> I agree.
> I have nothing against ASUS, but I don't want them, or any single manufacturer, to be the only real OCing choice for months after launch.


I may have this wrong, but didn't ASUS file a patent application on their version of OC socket? Which, if they were first and it is truly novel and unanticipated they would deserve the IP - it's what drives innovation.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I may have this wrong, but didn't ASUS file a patent application on their version of OC socket? Which, if they were first and it is truly novel and unanticipated they would deserve the IP - it's what drives innovation.


Well, I don't know how credible it is, but last time this topic came up.
It was mentioned that there were extra pins for the OC were present in one of the early revisions of the engineering boards/socket provided by Intel, but in the final revision they removed it, but Asus kept it. Hence the OC Socket.

I don't exactly remember where I read this, but I am sure I didn't conjure this myself. So don't kill me.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Well, I don't know how credible it is, but last time this topic came up.
> It was mentioned that there were extra pins for the OC were present in one of the early revisions of the engineering boards/socket provided by Intel, but in the final revision they removed it, but Asus kept it. Hence the OC Socket.
> 
> I don't exactly remember where I read this, but I am sure I didn't conjure this myself. So don't kill me.


no man - that sounds very familiar to me too.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Well, I don't know how credible it is, but last time this topic came up.
> It was mentioned that there were extra pins for the OC were present in one of the early revisions of the engineering boards/socket provided by Intel, but in the final revision they removed it, but Asus kept it. Hence the OC Socket.
> 
> I don't exactly remember where I read this, but I am sure I didn't conjure this myself. So don't kill me.


So Intel deliberately crippled cache OCing on X99?


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> no man - that sounds very familiar to me too.


Phew..
If the theory is true, than it can't be really considered ASUS's original IP. That's why they didn't get/file the patent.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> So Intel deliberately crippled cache OCing on X99?


Sort of, maybe.
Since there are small benefits to acheived by it, Intel might have decided to keep it out to avoid potential headaches.

Edit:- I _think_ the whole Engineering Socket thing was posted by Sin0822, but I am not sure, so people don't go bother him too much about it.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Phew..
> If the theory is true, than it *can't be really considered ASUS's original IP*. That's why they didn't get/file the patent.
> Sort of, maybe.
> Since there are small benefits to acheived by it, Intel might have decided to keep it out to avoid potential headaches.
> 
> Edit:- I _think_ the whole Engineering Socket thing was posted by Sin0822, but I am not sure, so people don't go bother him too much about it.


not really true from a patent perspective. Notwithstanding a new circuit design patent different from INtel's ES. So... revealing a past life (and current occasional consult), it really depends on whether the KSR V Teleflex SCOTUS decision is applicable in this instance, and/or whether Intel filed IP on it before anyone else.. or made a public disclosure more than 1 year before anyone filed.
Just FYI - It can take a couple of years from provisional application.. to published application.. to issuance of a patent. Only ASUS knows the actual situation, well of course and the PTO examiner.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> not really true from a patent perspective. Notwithstanding a new circuit design patent different from INtel's ES. So... revealing a past life (and current occasional consult), it really depends on whether the KSR V Teleflex SCOTUS decision is applicable in this instance, and/or whether Intel filed IP on it before anyone else.. or made a public disclosure more than 1 year before anyone filed.
> Just FYI - It can take a couple of years from provisional application.. to published application.. to issuance of a patent. Only ASUS knows the actual situation, well of course and the PTO examiner.


I don't know anything about patents to discuss about it.

The only reason I said it can't be considered Asus' original IP, is because I assumed Intel already has a patent on the original Engineering design.

*Edit:- Reread your post properly, you already covered the INTEL point. Nothing for me to say here then.*


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> I don't know anything about patents to discuss about it.
> The only reason I said it can't be considered Asus' original IP, is because *I assumed Intel already has a patent* on the original Engineering design.


Nothing to discuss, we could only speculate about the case. yes, that's an assumption.. But you'd be surprised what doesn't get filed. (in a timely manner).

anyway - figured I'd try this new CPU. Surprising there is no .264 bench thread yet... lol probably would boil too much LN2.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Nothing to discuss, we could only speculate about the case. yes, that's an assumption.. But you'd be surprised what doesn't get filed. (in a timely manner).
> 
> anyway - figured I'd try this new CPU. Surprising there is no .264 bench thread yet... lol probably would boil too much LN2.


Nice...

How long does it take for .264 bench to run.? Also how about 4.7 & beyond.

Really tempted to go pick one up myself, must resist.


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I may have this wrong, but didn't ASUS file a patent application on their version of OC socket? Which, if they were first and it is truly novel and unanticipated they would deserve the IP - it's what drives innovation.


Intel's pins/pads and socket design not ASUS'.

ASUS apparently just figured out what Intel was using them for first.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> anyway - figured I'd try this new CPU. Surprising there is no .264 bench thread yet... lol probably would boil too much LN2.


What happens when you use 24 threads?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> How long does it take for .264 bench to run.?


This particular x264 benchmark takes about 5 minutes per loop, depending on CPU performance.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Nice...
> 
> How long does it take for .264 bench to run.? Also how about 4.7 & beyond.
> 
> Really tempted to go pick one up myself, must resist.


eh - was abouot 3-4 min. says in the window but I didn;t really pay attention. 4.7 is 1.275V, 4.8 is 1.325V (benchable) 4.875 is 1.37+ but haven't really done much beyond 4.8. Needs ~ 150mV less than my last chip. I'm more interested in finding a "sweet-spot" .. it may be 4.75 on 125 @ 1.285V if that holds up stable for a day driver.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> Intel's pins/pads and socket design not ASUS'.
> 
> ASUS apparently just figured out what Intel was using them for first.
> What happens when you use 24 threads?
> This particular x264 benchmark takes about 5 minutes per loop, depending on CPU performance.


Thanks.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> eh - was abouot 3-4 min. says in the window but I didn;t really pay attention. 4.7 is 1.275V, 4.8 is 1.325V (benchable) 4.875 is 1.37+ but haven't really done much beyond 4.8. Needs ~ 150mV less than my last chip. I'm more interested in finding a "sweet-spot" .. it may be 4.75 on 125 @ 1.285V if that holds up stable for a day driver.


XTU runs Prime95, so that also consumes a lot of power, but this test would just run longer.

Der8auer said a 5960X at close 6Ghz & 1.7V draws around 600W during XTU.

Core seems awesome, how about IMC.?


----------



## newls1

can someone please offer me a little guidence... Im trying really hard to obtain a 4.5ghz OC on my 5820k and am stuck at 4.46ghz.. Im sooo close but maybe you can help.. current settings are
1.30v (lvl8 vdrooop)
1.285 cache (4.2ghz)
1.88 voltage in
system agent @ 1.160v

what can i do to obtain 4.5


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newls1*
> 
> can someone please offer me a little guidence... Im trying really hard to obtain a 4.5ghz OC on my 5820k and am stuck at 4.46ghz.. Im sooo close but maybe you can help.. current settings are
> 1.30v (lvl8 vdrooop)
> 1.285 cache (4.2ghz)
> 1.88 voltage in
> system agent @ 1.160v
> 
> what can i do to obtain 4.5


Try higher Input voltage, upto 1.95-1.97V. Also a bit more Vcore.


----------



## lilchronic

Run 10+ loops
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newls1*
> 
> can someone please offer me a little guidence... Im trying really hard to obtain a 4.5ghz OC on my 5820k and am stuck at 4.46ghz.. Im sooo close but maybe you can help.. current settings are
> 1.30v (lvl8 vdrooop)
> 1.285 cache (4.2ghz)
> 1.88 voltage in
> system agent @ 1.160v
> 
> what can i do to obtain 4.5


Increase input voltage (VCCIN). LLC does not effect vcore only VCCIN. I have had some chips need 1.98vccin and 1.28vcore to run 4.5Ghz. 4.6Ghz needed 1.35vcore and 2.05vccin


----------



## mus1mus

Do you guys recommend x264 encoding to stress test the CPU? If so, how many loops?

Finished 5 loops on 4.7 100MHz Strap / 4000 Uncore / 2666 RAM at 13-14-14-32-CR1.

Now testing 4.7 Core / 4500 Uncore / 2666 CL 12-13-13-30-CR1


----------



## newls1

is there such thing as a "max safe" input voltage setting? like 1.92 ok?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> Intel's pins/pads and socket design not ASUS'.
> 
> ASUS apparently just figured out what Intel was using them for first.
> *What happens when you use 24 threads?*
> This particular x264 benchmark takes about 5 minutes per loop, depending on CPU performance.


eh - trying a different clock, but 24 threads is much faster to complete. x254V2 seems very cache dependent?

Lol - intels pins/pads... pretty definitive statement. Nothing I've seen that's dispository, unless you're an insider on either side - if so, you'd know not to post that







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> *Run 10+ loops*
> Increase input voltage (VCCIN) LLC does not effect vcore only VCCIN. I have had some chips need 1.98vccin and 1.28vcore to run 4.5Ghz. 4.6Ghz needed 1.35vcore and 2.05vccin


at 46/43 it ran for 45 min. didn't do much more than take 10x as long







. Lot's of writing to the SSD tho.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newls1*
> 
> is there such thing as a "max safe" input voltage setting? like 1.92 ok?


Specs are one thing and the AOR is 1.85V. Max limit is 1.98V. Most OC'er in the 4.5+ range run 1.90-2V (eg, lilchronic). I've been using 1.95V routinely (with LLC 6 ~ 65mV droop)

(acceptable operating range)


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> eh - trying a different clock, but 24 threads is much faster to complete. x254V2 seems very cache dependent?


Recent versions of x264 can get pretty uncore dependent on Haswell and up. Prior chips are less affected by uncore...can't extract enough performance without AVX2/FMA3.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Lol - intels pins/pads... pretty definitive statement.


You don't think Intel designed the packaging of their own processor and the socket required to interface with it, reserved pins and all?

All pins are present on Intel's mechanical drawings (http://www.intel.com/content/dam/www/public/us/en/documents/guides/core-i7-lga2011-3-tmsdg.pdf - pages 52, et al) and even if they weren't it would likely be impossible to patent the exclusive use of what is essentially a service port on someone else's device/design, even if a certain, specific, implementation somehow is patentable.

ASUS has said the socket is patent-pending, but I struggle to think of what aspects of the socket are patentable by ASUS that could be significant enough to stop anyone else from coming up with their own, or prevent them from using Intel's original, should they decide to release specifications for the reserved pads.


----------



## DMac84

So I have read a few guides and feel like I'm doing something wrong. This is a serious question and post...

I am at 4.6 Core / 4.6 Uncore @ 1.328 vcore/ 1.35 Uncore @ about 72C Full load for about an hour right now w/ AIDA64 Burn Test. For me, it seems too good to be true based off what I was reading in this thread. I read a lot of pages but not all 1100 pages...

5960X
Rampage V Extreme 1502 bios
32GB DDR4 Crucial Balastix 2666 @ 2666 15-15-15
H110i Cooler

So what else can I do to stress this thing. I read here just recently don't use the new prime95 as it will own the CPU... so Im just looking for a little verification


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> Recent versions of x264 can get pretty uncore dependent on Haswell and up. Prior chips are less affected by uncore...can't extract enough performance without AVX2/FMA3.
> You don't think Intel designed the packaging of their own processor and the socket required to interface with it, reserved pins and all?
> 
> All pins are present on Intel's mechanical drawings (http://www.intel.com/content/dam/www/public/us/en/documents/guides/core-i7-lga2011-3-tmsdg.pdf - pages 52, et al) and even if they weren't it would likely be impossible to patent the exclusive use of what is essentially a service port on someone else's device/design, even if a certain, specific, implementation somehow is patentable.
> *
> ASUS has said the socket is patent-pending, but I struggle to think of what aspects of the socket are patentable by ASUS that could be significant enough to stop anyone else from coming up with their own, or prevent them from using Intel's original, should they decide to release specifications for the reserved pads.*


Likely some of the engineering that's/was required to access those pins in the first place when overclocking.


----------



## ValSidalv21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> ASUS has said the socket is patent-pending, but I struggle to think of what aspects of the socket are patentable by ASUS that could be significant enough to stop anyone else from coming up with their own, or prevent them from using Intel's original, should they decide to release specifications for the reserved pads.


I think they are only patenting the name (oc socket), not the actual socket.


----------



## ozzy1925

whats the best thermal paste application for the 5960x since the cpu is kinda bigger then other cpus? I tried a little bigger dot than the rice but after removed my cooler i saw it didnt cover the whole surface.









also saw this video:




btw i have gelid extreme but spreading the gelid extreme is very difficult


----------



## Kimir

Gelid GC extreme is always a good one and that Thermal Grizzly seems to be on par if not better.


----------



## Cr4zy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DMac84*
> 
> So I have read a few guides and feel like I'm doing something wrong. This is a serious question and post...
> 
> I am at 4.6 Core / 4.6 Uncore @ 1.328 vcore/ 1.35 Uncore @ about 72C Full load for about an hour right now w/ AIDA64 Burn Test. For me, it seems too good to be true based off what I was reading in this thread. I read a lot of pages but not all 1100 pages...
> 
> 5960X
> Rampage V Extreme 1502 bios
> 32GB DDR4 Crucial Balastix 2666 @ 2666 15-15-15
> H110i Cooler
> 
> So what else can I do to stress this thing. I read here just recently don't use the new prime95 as it will own the CPU... so Im just looking for a little verification


ROG RealBench is recommended by ASUS for stressing as it's a much more "realistic" load and lots of people are using it to test stability, so give that a shot


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Gelid GC extreme is always a good one and that Thermal Grizzly seems to be on par if not better.


i know gelid is a good stuff but i am asking how to spread it on the cpu?


----------



## Kimir

I'm always doing the dot in the middle and let it spread with the block here, the cores being in the middle of the IHS anyway, no need to have tim in the corner IMO.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> Recent versions of x264 can get pretty uncore dependent on Haswell and up. Prior chips are less affected by uncore...can't extract enough performance without AVX2/FMA3.
> You don't think Intel designed the packaging of their own processor and the socket required to interface with it, reserved pins and all?
> 
> All pins are present on Intel's mechanical drawings (http://www.intel.com/content/dam/www/public/us/en/documents/guides/core-i7-lga2011-3-tmsdg.pdf - pages 52, et al) and even if they weren't it would likely be impossible to patent the exclusive use of what is essentially a service port on someone else's device/design, even if a certain, specific, implementation somehow is patentable.
> 
> ASUS has said the socket is patent-pending, but I struggle to think of what aspects of the socket are patentable by ASUS that could be significant enough to stop anyone else from coming up with their own, or prevent them from using Intel's original, should they decide to release specifications for the reserved pads.


I do think intel had to design the package, but that does not necessarily mean using it slightly differently (novel control circuit design in the mobo) would not be. Actually, by recent (and definitive) case law, it must be used differently. KSR V Teleflex has very broad impact.
In this area of Law.. never say "impossible". Frankly, either the other manuf designed around or licensed from ASUS. Sometimes the license is cheaper than "infringe at risk" (which is very common).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> I'm always doing the dot in the middle and let it spread with the block here, the cores being in the middle of the IHS anyway, no need to have tim in the corner IMO.


^^ This !! spreading can result in airgaps in the film once the block is applied - which is not good.


----------



## jamtin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> I'm always doing the dot in the middle and let it spread with the block here, the cores being in the middle of the IHS anyway, no need to have tim in the corner IMO.


I tested this recently and I think you do get better temperatures with a thin layer spread evenly across the surface of the IHS. I use the dot or thin rice grain method if the CPU installation is temporary.


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> I'm always doing the dot in the middle and let it spread with the block here, the cores being in the middle of the IHS anyway, no need to have tim in the corner IMO.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I do think intel had to design the package, but that does not necessarily mean using it slightly differently (novel control circuit design in the mobo) would not be. Actually, by recent (and definitive) case law, it must be used differently. KSR V Teleflex has very broad impact.
> In this area of Law.. never say "impossible". Frankly, either the other manuf designed around or licensed from ASUS. Sometimes the license is cheaper.
> ^^ This !! spreading can result in airgaps in the film once the block is applied - which is not good.


Well ,i just tried to spread the gelid on the whole cpu which was very hard and tried the dot on the middle again with my 4770k .Both gave me similar results but spreading is 1-2c cooler which doesnt worth the time and effort thanks both!


----------



## Kimir

I've also notice that it's sometime not good to tighten all the way down the screw of the block, I was getting horrible temp before I re-did the tim spread and without tightening the block screw entirely (too much pressure in the corner was giving less contact in the center). You could check the surfaces of the block and CPU before re-doing it.


----------



## jamtin

The Noctua NT-H1 TIM took more than 12 hours to see benefits from using this 'Premium Grade Thermal Compound' compared to a generic brand which took 24-48 hours to cure/bond.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jamtin*
> 
> The Noctua NT-H1 TIM took more than 12 hours to see benefits from using this 'Premium Grade Thermal Compound' compared to a generic brand which took 24-48 hours to cure/bond.


no cure time with gelid and/or the PK-# series of tims in my experience. Never noticed a different with aged NT-H1 either. most variation noted in just about any review is more related to mount quality than anything thing else. Unless we use a torque wrench, getting identical contact quality is near impossible. Too bad SkineeLabs closed down. Probably did the best TIM comparisons.


----------



## jamtin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> no cure time with gelid and/or the PK-# series of tims in my experience. Never noticed a different with aged NT-H1 either. most variation noted in just about any review is more related to mount quality than anything thing else. Unless we use a torque wrench, getting identical contact quality is near impossible. Too bad SkineeLabs closed down. Probably did the best TIM comparisons.


Must've been the weather...


----------



## Jpmboy

*So...

My local Microcenter has 3 more J513 batch 5960X's...







*


----------



## Kimir

Binning time for you, if they are as great as your new one, you could sell them $1500 like silicon lottery.


----------



## steadly2004

Finally got my OC stable with adaptive voltage. I just couldn't get it stable before over 4.3ghz unless I used the 166 strap, which I got 4.66ghz stable using 1.4v. Now with adaptive voltage I have a good 4.6ghz-1.366v and 3200mhz-1.4v ram (haven't gone crazy tightening timings) and cache at 4.4-1.35v. Seems stable, passes the benchmark in XTU, which I usually do first because it very quickly crashes if blatantly unstable. Also passed realbench benchmark, and 15min of the realbench stress test. I know I have to do some further testing for stability, but seems good so far, and I'm loving the adaptive voltage. I just didn't realize in the beginning that adaptive voltage was only stable for 100mhz strap. Temperatures are maxing at 73 degrees on the hottest core.

Also, in realbench, you only have the option to choose 4g/8g/16g memory. For those of you with 16gb, do you just run it at 8g? Will 16gb ask for too much memory causing problems with windows? Thanks in advance.




*added cropped photo since the 4k desktop screenshot is hard to see.*


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steadly2004*
> 
> Finally got my OC stable with adaptive voltage. I just couldn't get it stable before over 4.3ghz unless I used the 166 strap, which I got 4.66ghz stable using 1.4v. Now with adaptive voltage I have a good 4.6ghz-1.366v and 3200mhz-1.4v ram (haven't gone crazy tightening timings) and cache at 4.4-1.35v. Seems stable, passes the benchmark in XTU, which I usually do first because it very quickly crashes if blatantly unstable. Also passed realbench benchmark, and 15min of the realbench stress test. I know I have to do some further testing for stability, but seems good so far, and I'm loving the adaptive voltage. I just didn't realize in the beginning that adaptive voltage was only stable for 100mhz strap. Temperatures are maxing at 73 degrees on the hottest core.
> 
> Also, in realbench, you only have the option to choose 4g/8g/16g memory. For those of you with 16gb, do you just run it at 8g? Will 16gb ask for too much memory causing problems with windows? Thanks in advance.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *added cropped photo since the 4k desktop screenshot is hard to see.*


Hello

Once understanding how adaptive voltage mode works it becomes obvious its use will not be successful with straps other than 100. The memory size option in RealBench should equal the amount of installed system memory. However, on some systems with nVidia cards using this amount of memory for the stress test will result in LuxMark crashing because of nVidia's lackluster support of OpenCL.


----------



## steadly2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *steadly2004*
> 
> Finally got my OC stable with adaptive voltage. I just couldn't get it stable before over 4.3ghz unless I used the 166 strap, which I got 4.66ghz stable using 1.4v. Now with adaptive voltage I have a good 4.6ghz-1.366v and 3200mhz-1.4v ram (haven't gone crazy tightening timings) and cache at 4.4-1.35v. Seems stable, passes the benchmark in XTU, which I usually do first because it very quickly crashes if blatantly unstable. Also passed realbench benchmark, and 15min of the realbench stress test. I know I have to do some further testing for stability, but seems good so far, and I'm loving the adaptive voltage. I just didn't realize in the beginning that adaptive voltage was only stable for 100mhz strap. Temperatures are maxing at 73 degrees on the hottest core.
> 
> Also, in realbench, you only have the option to choose 4g/8g/16g memory. For those of you with 16gb, do you just run it at 8g? Will 16gb ask for too much memory causing problems with windows? Thanks in advance.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *added cropped photo since the 4k desktop screenshot is hard to see.*
> 
> 
> 
> Hello
> 
> Once understanding how adaptive voltage mode works it becomes obvious its use will not be successful with straps other than 100. The memory size option in RealBench should equal the amount of installed system memory. However, on some systems with nVidia cards using this amount of memory for the stress test will result in LuxMark crashing because of nVidia's lackluster support of OpenCL.
Click to expand...

Thanks. I just ran it for an hour at 16gb. Passed no problem. However I just tried to run HCI memory test and it fails within one minute. I didn't even finish starting 4 instances before I go multiple errors. I feel like this is confusing since it's stable with all 16gb memory used in real bench. I'm running an hour of XTU on memory now, to see if it passes that.

I wonder if I'm using HCI memory test wrong. I tried setting it to 2gig and start, then open another and start it. Maybe I should use less memory for each? When I try to start with "use all system memory" it just fails off the bat. Or perhaps HCI is just more critical than the other programs? I don't know. Is anybody using it with win 10?

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> *So...
> 
> My local Microcenter has 3 more J513 batch 5960X's...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


So..
I asked this before, but guess you missed it. How is the IMC compared to the previous one you had. Which you said, had a pretty good IMC too.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> So..
> I asked this before, but guess you missed it. How is the IMC compared to the previous one you had. Which you said, had a pretty good IMC too.


about the same (tight 3000/125 and 2666/100 with 32GB run the same as previous cpu)... only had the chip for 2 days.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> about the same (tight 3000/125 and 2666/100 with 32GB run the same as previous cpu)... only had the chip for 2 days.


Alright. Sounds good.
Thank you.


----------



## Lukas026

Thank you very much for helping me with my memory problem. Fortunately I got some good deal for this kit today so I will take it:

https://www.alza.cz/EN/crucial-16gb-kit-ddr4-2400mhz-cl16-ballistix-sport-single-ranked-d2147344.htm

So now I am close to completing my entire build and start to discover the beauty of x99









This is my part list:

i7 5820k
Cooler Master Nepton 120XL /w 2x Noctua NF-F12 (already own)
EVGA x99 Micro (already own)
Crucial 4x4GB 2400 DDR4
MSI 980ti Gaming 6GB
Samsung 850Pro 512GB SSD (already own)
Corsair AX860 (already own)
Fractal Design Define Mini (already own)

Is it okey or should I make some last time switch ?

Oh and one more question though, should I look for some specific batch of 5820k's ? I am asking becouse I can go through number of them (like 10 or 11) and pick one by myself ?

Thank you very much


----------



## Yuhfhrh

@Jpmboy look what I just picked up from Microcenter!


----------



## Jpmboy

That's great! Should be a good one. Let us know how it does


----------



## DarkIdeals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> Hi all i have a question regarding the EPS12V power cable going to the cpu for a 5960x. The corsair ax1500i psu says this cable is rated for 30a while the evga 1600 says theirs is rated for 24a. The 5960x review below suggest that an overclocked 5960x can pull 25amp so what happens if the evga is only rated for 24a? Where does the remaining 1 amp go?
> Not sure uf this can impact cpu performance in any way when heavily overclocked?
> Thanks in advance,
> Marc
> 
> http://www.legitreviews.com/intel-core-i7-5960x-8-core-haswell-e-processor-review_149560/13


This kind of worries me, i'm using the EVGA Supernova G2 1000w, which i imagine probably has lower rating on the EPS12V than the 1600w one. I always assumed that the requirement of 25A+ for OCed 5960X was referring to how many amps the entire PSU outputs, not what the EPSV specifically is rated for. So with the EVGA 1000w having over 60A iirc i figured i was safe, now i'm not so sure; i'll have to look up what the rating on the 12V for the 1000w version is. Especially since i was planning to move from my current 24/7 OC of 4.5Ghz @ 1.3v to my stable 4.6Ghz @ 1.34v setting which would probably put more strain power-wise.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> The corsair ax1500i psu says this cable is rated for 30a while the evga 1600 says theirs is rated for 24a.


Hello

Please provide links for these stated specs. Thank you.


----------



## Kimir

24A on EVGA is for the +5v and +3.3v. Same thing on both the 1600 and 1000w.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> That's great! Should be a good one. Let us know how it does


Well, it's not very good, worse than my old one. It's needing 1.325V for 4.5GHz Realbench. I'm bummed, off to eBay!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> Please provide links for these stated specs. Thank you.


I think folks are confusing the 3 and 5V rails with the EPS source?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> Well, it's not very good, worse than my old one. It's needing 1.325V for 4.5GHz Realbench. I'm bummed, off to eBay!


Wow... 1 < average of 4 known.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Wow... 1 < average of 4 known.


I might go back tomorrow and try another. I can never seem to catch a break in the lottery.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> I might go back tomorrow and try another. I can never seem to catch a break in the lottery.


that's one thing nice about MC... easy return.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> that's one thing nice about MC... easy return.


I thought you couldn't return opened Processors to MC.?


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> I thought you couldn't return opened Processors to MC.?


I guess if you claimed it was defective you could, but I don't think you're supposed to otherwise. I'm just going to throw it up on eBay and try to buy another one.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> I guess if you claimed it was defective you could, but I don't think you're supposed to otherwise. I'm just going to throw it up on eBay and try to buy another one.


That's what I was thinking, maybe there is some secret that Jpmboy can share with us.









If you try to buy another one, won't you run into the limit 1 per household rule.? The guys at my local MC are real sticklers, don't even let me see the different Batches(once I got a good guy, who did) . Not to mention its like 60miles from my house.









I swing by, maybe once a year due to these good reasons./s


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I think folks are confusing the 3 and 5V rails with the EPS source?


Hello

I suppose but even a basic understanding of PC components should prevent this. I'm not aware of any PSU specs that state the physical connector limits which is why I asked for links.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> That's what I was thinking, maybe there is some secret that Jpmboy can share with us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you try to buy another one, won't you run into the limit 1 per household rule.? The guys at my local MC are real sticklers, don't even let me see the different Batches(once I got a good guy, who did) . Not to mention its like 60miles from my house.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I swing by, maybe once a year due to these good reasons./s


I have friends to send in and buy more for me.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> I have friends to send in and buy more for me.


That would be the logical course of action.
Good luck on the next draw.


----------



## inedenimadam

I have never had MC throw me the "one per household" block. And once I bought 3x monitors that were on the "one per household" block at the same time. bought 2x G3258s at the same time too.


----------



## DMac84

So I have a J513 too... What's that mean?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DMac84*
> 
> So I have a J513 too... What's that mean?


Just means that you could have a good chip, there are a bunch of good chips in that batch.


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> I suppose but even a basic understanding of PC components should prevent this. I'm not aware of any PSU specs that state the physical connector limits which is why I asked for links.


I think they might have thought the wire gauge used in the stock EPS cables was not thick enough, and hence the amperage limit. Either way that's not something anyone really advertises as you said.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> I thought you couldn't return opened Processors to MC.?


Never had an issue returning anything to MC - that's why they have many of my Franklins and Grants







. Refund or replacement within 15 days. "I not satisfied" is all.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Just means that you could have a good chip, there are a bunch of good chips in that batch.


And we also know of one not so good.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I have never had MC throw me the "one per household" block. And once I bought 3x monitors that were on the "one per household" block at the same time. bought 2x G3258s at the same time too.


Well I haven't tried buying multiple processors from my nearby Micro center.
But I read a post from someone else who got denied buying multiples of the same item at my local MC.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Never had an issue returning anything to MC - that's why they have many of my Franklins and Grants
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Refund or replacement within 15 days. "I not satisfied" is all.


Got the tip.








My local one has 6 5960Xs in stock. Knowing my luck, I drive there & they aren't even the same batch or clock like s***.

I haven't ever got an above average chip from my MC. My best 4790K came from TigerDirect.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Well I haven't tried buying multiple processors from my nearby Micro center.
> But I read a post from someone else who got denied buying multiples of the same item at my local MC.
> Got the tip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My local one has 6 5960Xs in stock. Knowing my luck, I drive there & they aren't even the same batch or clock like s***.
> 
> I haven't ever got an above average chip from my MC. My best 4790K came from TigerDirect.


nah - call first, ask for sales in DYI and have them tell you the batch numbers. That's what I did after dancop, stubass and kokovinis found good J batches (all were 513). based on Yuh tho, still gotta draw straws.

it's a 2h round trip for me.. but only like 40 miles! City streets.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> nah - call first, ask for sales in DYI and have them tell you the batch numbers. That's what I did after dancop, stubass and kokovinis found good J batches (all were 513). based on Yuh tho, still gotta draw straws.


I'll try.
Hopefully they tell me.


----------



## Desolutional

Do you guys buy the chips then sell them back on eBay... or are ya' just made of $$$?


----------



## inedenimadam

Rock solid Core overclock....

Best way to test just cache overclock?

HCI?
Aidia cache only?
Aida default?
Realbench?
Some magic sauce I don't know about?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Rock solid Core overclock....
> 
> Best way to test just cache overclock?
> 
> HCI?
> Aidia cache only?
> Aida default?
> Realbench?
> Some magic sauce I don't know about?


2 hours of the cache stress in AID64... and/or HCI memtest (works the cache very hard)


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Do you guys buy the chips then sell them back on eBay... or are ya' just made of $$$?


Most flip them.
But you have to be ready to take some hit in PayPal fees & shipping.

That's why I haven't binned 5960Xs. There is a lot you loose in fees when its $1000 a piece. Not to mention you can't sell it for retail unless its atleast a decent clocker. And even if some places let you return, you can only do that a couple of times, once in a while.

In short, its complicated & expensive.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Rock solid Core overclock....
> 
> Best way to test just cache overclock?
> 
> HCI?
> Aidia cache only?
> Aida default?
> Realbench?
> Some magic sauce I don't know about?
> 
> 
> 
> 2 hours of the cache stress in AID64... and/or HCI memtest (works the cache very hard)
Click to expand...

Thanks.

+1


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Do you guys buy the chips then sell them back on eBay... or are ya' just made of $$$?


Actually, I haven't "binned" a CPU since 3930K. GPUs?








If you're gonna turnover hardware while it's still the current generation - you'll take a ~10% hit or more... unless it's a super part, then you can get even or make some pocket change.


----------



## Lukas026

is this bacth "J513" just for 5960x's or for other x99 CPU's too ?

I am asking becouse I actually dont know how creating batches in intel works


----------



## DarkIdeals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> 24A on EVGA is for the +5v and +3.3v. Same thing on both the 1600 and 1000w.


Well what was all that stuff about needing 25A specifically on the EPSV CPU cable then? That's what i was wondering, what amperage will go through that cord as it was mentioned about it possibly causing problems if you can't get 25A+ through the 8 pin + 4 pin EPSV cables.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> Well, it's not very good, worse than my old one. It's needing 1.325V for 4.5GHz Realbench. I'm bummed, off to eBay!


Damn, that sucks. Hope you get a better one next try







You could always try the siliconlottery.com ones. It would cost you a bit more than retail but they have 5960X's that are able to reach 4.6Ghz @ 1.32v and another one that hits 4.7Ghz @ 1.34v although the 4.7 one is sold out atm, so you'd have to wait. I was actually kind of having buyers remorse getting my ASUS Rampage V Extreme + 5960X that i run at 4.5Ghz @ 1.3, 4.6Ghz @ 1.338v and trying to push 4.7 currently; instead of getting an ASUS Maximus Formula VII + the siliconlottery.com I7 4790K that hits 5.0ghz @ 1.34v. Just something about having a 5Ghz CPU that i could actually run at 5ghz 24/7 due to the relatively safe voltage, even if it's only a quad core, is just INSANELY tempting lol. Plus the extra 300-400mhz over the 5960X clock speeds would go quite a ways in closing the gap in overall CPU performance along with the slightly higher single core perf. etc.. of the 4790K. If i recall correctly, a 4.7/4.8ghz 4790K gets around the 1,050-1,090 point range in Cinebench 15; so i imagine a 5.0ghz one would be looking around 1,150-1,200 or so; which isn't too far off of the ~1,300-1,350 that a stock 3.5ghz 5960X gets. My 5960X @ 4.6ghz just breaks 1,800, 1,810 iirc. Then there's the fact that it would've only cost me $600 for the 5ghz 4790K, $650 if i had them do a delid + coollaboratory liquid ultra on the die application for me which is a $50 extra charge (well worth it imo, as i wouldn't DARE wanna risk mucking up a 5ghz binned CPU)

Honestly though i think I'm glad I went with the 5960X, i got mine for only $750 on a special deal which is a great deal considering it's a slightly above average chip with overclocks of 4.5ghz @ 1.3v / 4.6ghz @ 1.338v etc..; i've managed to keep idle temps down to 30-34C with the liquid ultra TIM and adding some extra cheapo fans to my rads (still have 2 empty fan slots on my rads though, not counting push/pull). Mine is a Costa Rica 5960X with batch number 3427B311, wish i knew how good a batch that was. I've heard very good things about the Vietnam 4790K's and the Israel 5930K's which makes sense with how insanely meticulous and careful the Israeli state is in general regarding important manufacturing etc.. too bad they don't do Viet/Israel 5960X's...


----------



## DarkIdeals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lukas026*
> 
> is this bacth "J513" just for 5960x's or for other x99 CPU's too ?
> 
> I am asking becouse I actually dont know how creating batches in intel works


It really depends, i believe i've seen some batches that included multiple models; but i can't say i've ever seen a J batch 5930K/5820K so i imagine that one is 5960X only. Can't say for sure though, of course. There's also exclusive things like the 5930K being the only Haswell-E CPU that is made at the Israel plant, although i wish the 5960X's were done there too as i've heard a lot of good things from the 5930K Israel's; similar to the Vietnam 4790K's like i mentioned in my above comment.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkIdeals*
> 
> Well what was all that stuff about needing 25A specifically on the EPSV CPU cable then? That's what i was wondering, what amperage will go through that cord as it was mentioned about it possibly causing problems if you can't get 25A+ through the 8 pin + 4 pin EPSV cables.
> Damn, that sucks. Hope you get a better one next try
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You could always try the siliconlottery.com ones. It would cost you a bit more than retail but they have 5960X's that are able to reach 4.6Ghz @ 1.32v and another one that hits 4.7Ghz @ 1.34v although the 4.7 one is sold out atm, so you'd have to wait. I was actually kind of having buyers remorse getting my ASUS Rampage V Extreme + 5960X that i run at 4.5Ghz @ 1.3, 4.6Ghz @ 1.338v and trying to push 4.7 currently; instead of getting an ASUS Maximus Formula VII + the siliconlottery.com I7 4790K that hits 5.0ghz @ 1.34v. Just something about having a 5Ghz CPU that i could actually run at 5ghz 24/7 due to the relatively safe voltage, even if it's only a quad core, is just INSANELY tempting lol. Plus the extra 300-400mhz over the 5960X clock speeds would go quite a ways in closing the gap in overall CPU performance along with the slightly higher single core perf. etc.. of the 4790K. If i recall correctly, a 4.7/4.8ghz 4790K gets around the 1,050-1,090 point range in Cinebench 15; so i imagine a 5.0ghz one would be looking around 1,150-1,200 or so; which isn't too far off of the ~1,300-1,350 that a stock 3.5ghz 5960X gets. My 5960X @ 4.6ghz just breaks 1,800, 1,810 iirc. Then there's the fact that it would've only cost me $600 for the 5ghz 4790K, $650 if i had them do a delid + coollaboratory liquid ultra on the die application for me which is a $50 extra charge (well worth it imo, as i wouldn't DARE wanna risk mucking up a 5ghz binned CPU)
> 
> Honestly though i think I'm glad I went with the 5960X, i got mine for only $750 on a special deal which is a great deal considering it's a slightly above average chip with overclocks of 4.5ghz @ 1.3v / 4.6ghz @ 1.338v etc..; i've managed to keep idle temps down to 30-34C with the liquid ultra TIM and adding some extra cheapo fans to my rads (still have 2 empty fan slots on my rads though, not counting push/pull). Mine is a Costa Rica 5960X with batch number 3427B311, wish i knew how good a batch that was. I've heard very good things about the Vietnam 4790K's and the Israel 5930K's which makes sense with how insanely meticulous and careful the Israeli state is in general regarding important manufacturing etc.. too bad they don't do Viet/Israel 5960X's...


I would grab a Silicon Lottery 4.7GHz in a heartbeat, but I haven't seen them in stock for a long time.


----------



## Kimir

Yeah the J513 thing is only for the 5960X, Massman shared on the bot the binning of Pepinorang


Mind you, this is LN2, but for us mere watercooler those are pretty good, even if there is still some hit and miss.


----------



## turtletrax

I just got a J513 5930k from Intel in an Rma. Just got it today, so will begin testing soon. Hope it is good


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turtletrax*
> 
> I just got a J513 5930k from Intel in an Rma. Just got it today, so will begin testing soon. Hope it is good


Good luck. We have no data on J513 5820K/5930K. Results will be interesting to see.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lukas026*
> 
> is this bacth "J513" just for 5960x's or for other x99 CPU's too ?
> 
> I am asking becouse I actually dont know how creating batches in intel works


There will be J513 5820K & 5930K around, but we have no data to prove if those will be good or bad. The only data we have is 2 J513 out of which Jpmboy's CPU is exceptional, but Yuhfhrh's got a bad one.

The variation on a 5820K/5930K would be even higher.

@Kimir Thanks for the chart man.
+ Rep.


----------



## webmi

J513 here aswell



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Silent Scone

Big Bertha just not getting the love these days.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *webmi*
> 
> J513 here aswell
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


what are the last four in the batch number?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Big Bertha just not getting the love these days.











MIne's going out in the mail today.


----------



## VSG

Big Bertha representation going down


----------



## rt123

Ummn.. What's big bertha. ?








In the context people are talking about here.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Big Bertha representation going down


Truth
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> what are the last four in the batch number?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MIne's going out in the mail today.


Serious? I feel so dirty and old. Mine will be staying till whatever architecture is worth switching to next
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Ummn.. What's big bertha. ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the context people are talking about here.


lol it's one of the batches from around directly after launch period last year, couldn't tell you which without looking up mine again though. Seemed a lot of people were getting reasonably good silicon from it


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Ummn.. What's big bertha. ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the context people are talking about here.


Heh.. It's just batch 3422B720 which was one of the first batches out that did pretty good in general. Almost everyone I know hit 4.5-4.6 GHz at easy 24/7 volts no matter the motherboard.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> lol it's one of the batches from around directly after launch period last year, couldn't tell you which without looking up mine again though. Seemed a lot of people were getting reasonably good silicon from it


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Heh.. It's just batch 3422B720 which was one of the first batches out that did pretty good in general. Almost everyone I know hit 4.5-4.6 GHz at easy 24/7 volts no matter the motherboard.


Thanks for the context boys.

IT ALL MAKES SENSE NOW.


----------



## webmi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> what are the last four in the batch number?


J513B047, Malay


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *webmi*
> 
> J513B047, Malay


thanks! seems like the J513Bxxx are a good shot at getting a very good chip.


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

My apologies if this has already been posted, but is their a batch number list somewhere? As I can't seen to find it sadly.









I have a 5930K Batch# 3422B725, does anyone know if that's a good un or not please???


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CYBER-SNIPA*
> 
> My apologies if this has already been posted, but is their a batch number list somewhere? As I can't seen to find it sadly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a 5930K Batch# 3422B725, does anyone know if that's a good un or not please???


well batch numbers doesnt really matter with these cpus untill you try and see


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CYBER-SNIPA*
> 
> My apologies if this has already been posted, but is their a batch number list somewhere? As I can't seen to find it sadly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a 5930K Batch# 3422B725, does anyone know if that's a good un or not please???


you can certainly tell us about that one.









anyway - scroill to the right in the table in the OP. OP is AWOL, but I have access to the google sheet and forms and have been updating.


----------



## mus1mus

Where does a 5930K at 47 Core and 40 Uncore at 1.37 Vcore sit?

Good or Bad? Wasn't able to grab the batch number though.

Not sure how you gauge these chips guys. But I saw me beating a 4930K at 5.0 on CB11.5 by a whole point.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Where does a 5930K at 47 Core and 40 Uncore at 1.37 Vcore sit?
> 
> Good or Bad? Wasn't able to grab the batch number though.
> 
> Not sure how you gauge these chips guys. But I saw me beating a 4930K at 5.0 on CB11.5 by a whole point.


check the table up front.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Alright. I am here to report! After weeks of running the 5930k with 1.315Vcore and Playing, Etc... I had a lock up while playing TW3. So I thought "let me hop back in this Bios and Try something"

Running Blck 125 and Multi at 37 ( 4.625Ghz)

Raised Vcore to 1.325 and instead of Cache ratio at 24/24 I Set Low Cache Ratio to 24 and High Cache Ratio to 35. Input voltage is 1.9v on the money.

Still Have Ram on XMP to 2666mhz Ratio and 100:133 for the Dom Plats. All 16gb.

Been Running Pretty smoothly and Have been enjoying it.

I see DarkIdeals has shown up in here so I will be brief.









TCO

Good Day to you all.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> check the table up front.


Apologies for being such a noob lurker!









I am not on that computer at the moment but should be able to put up some numbers later. I guess, it's a good one basing on the the table.


----------



## BrotherBeast

[email protected] --1.303V Batch #3427B280

Had it running at 4.5Ghz with aida64 stress test for a few hours and thought it was stable but when I went for some cinebench runs it would immediately blue screen.Backed down to 4.4Ghz and it runs cinebench with no problem now.


----------



## rt123

Just got off the phone from the local MC.
They got 6 5960Xs

J513B036
J513B036
J513B048
J513B036
J513B036
J507B460 ( I think this was 446).

Anyways, really nervous right now. None of these are know batches. One bad draw & I'll be out of $200. What to do. ?


----------



## Silicon Lottery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Just got off the phone from the local MC.
> They got 6 5960Xs
> 
> J513B036
> J513B036
> J513B048
> J513B036
> J513B036
> J507B460 ( I think this was 446).
> 
> Anyways, really nervous right now. None of these are know batches. One bad draw & I'll be out of $200. What to do. ?


Go for that J513B048.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silicon Lottery*
> 
> Go for that J513B048.


Thanks.








Will report back my findings later on.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Yeah the J513 thing is only for the 5960X, Massman shared on the bot the binning of Pepinorang
> 
> 
> Mind you, this is LN2, but for us mere watercooler those are pretty good, even if there is still some hit and miss.


My batch representin' - I think. Hard for an idiot like me to make much from that chart.

Hope to get it powered up in a cardboard box on air by this weekend.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Apologies for being such a noob lurker!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not on that computer at the moment but should be able to put up some numbers later. I guess, it's a good one basing on the the table.


lol - values in the table are mostly "it made it into windows and could validate" stability.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Just got off the phone from the local MC.
> They got 6 5960Xs
> 
> J513B036
> J513B036
> J513B048
> J513B036
> J513B036
> J507B460 ( I think this was 446).
> 
> Anyways, really nervous right now. None of these are know batches. One bad draw & I'll be out of $200. What to do. ?


b036 at the MC near me too.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> b036 at the MC near me too.


You gonna gamble with B036..?

I'm gonna get the B048, as SL said it has chances of being good. I was actually looking for a B143 after the intriguing chart Kimir posted, but they don't have it here.


----------



## Kimir

B143 is also the one @stubass got. see his screen here.
Dancop has a B075 and did CB15 at [email protected], and a little over [email protected]

I'll let you know how the B036 do when I get it. crossing my fingers!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> You gonna gamble with B036..?
> 
> I'm gonna get the B048, as SL said it has chances of being good. I was actually looking for a B143 after the intriguing chart Kimir posted, but they don't have it here.


already have B008. but may try a b036


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> B143 is also the one @stubass got. see his screen here.
> Dancop has a B075 and did CB15 at [email protected], and a little over [email protected]v
> 
> I'll let you know how the B036 do when I get it. crossing my fingers!











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> already have B008. but may try a b036


I saw your post on the Bot, so I assumed you were gonna try more. I am heading out to MC now.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I saw your post on the Bot, so I assumed you were gonna try more. I am heading out to MC now.


for what I wanted (and do) a chip that is good at 4.6 or 4.7 under 1.3V 24/7 is a keeper. Although ther are tradeoffs. - my 9 month old cpu had a better IMC it seems (this one struggles with 32GB @ 3200c15-16-16-1T). But, 4.6 is under 1.2V so I think I'm good. May just try an 036 for grins and giggles tho.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> lol - values in the table are mostly "it made it into windows and could validate" stability.


Yep. But I don't go for Validation Stable clocks.









These runs weren't long enough to confirm stability but meh. Still fiddling.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Yep. But I don't go for Validation Stable clocks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These runs weren't long enough to confirm stability but meh. Still fiddling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


real temp? Only showing 4 cores. in the aid64 stress test open the Statistic page and click save,


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> real temp? Only showing 4 cores. in the aid64 stress test open the Statistic page and click save,


Not sure about that either.









I use AIDA mostly. Temps are within 60C all the time as this was done inside a 17C control room with 2 360 rads.


----------



## Blameless

Do any X99 boards/firmware have working _manual_ XHCI routing?

I'm finding it impossible to bypass the USB 3.0 hubs when XHCI is enabled at all and my ASRock board lacks a manual option, while my Gigabyte's manual option doesn't work (none of the sub options needed to actually control it are present).


----------



## rt123

Cache gets hungry above 4.5Ghz, but I wanted that 1:1.
Hopefully scales better on Cold.

Will play with RAM tomorrow to see if IMC is any good.


----------



## mus1mus

I pulled out the block to check if block orientation can affect my temps....

And, it's a J.

J504B995 reporting!


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Not sure about that either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I use AIDA mostly. Temps are within 60C all the time as this was done inside a 17C control room with 2 360 rads.


You need to run "RealTempGT", the normal RealTemp only reads a max of 4 cores (no idea why, it's just a simple GUI tweak to add more cores displayed).


----------



## DarkIdeals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> Alright. I am here to report! After weeks of running the 5930k with 1.315Vcore and Playing, Etc... I had a lock up while playing TW3. So I thought "let me hop back in this Bios and Try something"
> 
> Running Blck 125 and Multi at 37 ( 4.625Ghz)
> 
> Raised Vcore to 1.325 and instead of Cache ratio at 24/24 I Set Low Cache Ratio to 24 and High Cache Ratio to 35. Input voltage is 1.9v on the money.
> 
> Still Have Ram on XMP to 2666mhz Ratio and 100:133 for the Dom Plats. All 16gb.
> 
> Been Running Pretty smoothly and Have been enjoying it.
> 
> I see DarkIdeals has shown up in here so I will be brief.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TCO
> 
> Good Day to you all.


Hey! What's that supposed to mean?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> 
> 
> Cache gets hungry above 4.5Ghz, but I wanted that 1:1.
> Hopefully scales better on Cold.
> 
> Will play with RAM tomorrow to see if IMC is any good.


which batch did you end up with?









edit: btw - may want to check that cache with AID64.


----------



## Menthol

Geez I am going to have to check the Tustin store for stock, going to be a little disappointed if they don't have these J batch


----------



## mus1mus

I've seen guys with super tight RAM timings in this thread. Has any of you tried Firestrike on tight timings?

Have no idea why my Physics score totally dropped 1k with same CPU speeds.


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> snip
> 
> Cache gets hungry above 4.5Ghz, but I wanted that 1:1.
> Hopefully scales better on Cold.
> 
> Will play with RAM tomorrow to see if IMC is any good.


Looks good


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> which batch did you end up with?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: btw - may want to check that cache with AID64.


B048.

Cache won't make it through Aida, I know it. Heck it might be hard go get it through SPi, 4.5G will probably work.

4.5G Cache comes in at 1.27V (atleast for Cinebench) so I'd be more comfortable running that Voltage wise.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> Looks good


Thanks. Gonna try the IMC later, but it will be a while. Bit busy today.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I've seen guys with super tight RAM timings in this thread. Has any of you tried Firestrike on tight timings?
> 
> Have no idea why my Physics score totally dropped 1k with same CPU speeds.


Yes you gain some Physics score if you have good, tight RAM.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> B048.
> 
> *Cache won't make it through Aida, I know it. Heck it might be hard go get it through SPi, 4.5G will probably work.*
> 
> 4.5G Cache comes in at 1.27V (atleast for Cinebench) so I'd be more comfortable running that Voltage wise.
> Thanks. Gonna try the IMC later, but it will be a while. Bit busy today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes you gain some Physics score if you have good, tight RAM.


Same here. what's with that? these setting work for x254v2 w/24 threads and fail aid64 fast! very frustrating.




ran it up to 1,375V cache for 4.625 and will not hold up to A64 (of all things)


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Same here. what's with that? these setting work for x254v2 w/24 threads and fail aid64 fast! very frustrating.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ran it up to 1,375V cache for 4.625 and will not hold up to A64 (of all things)


I think it was _sofos_ or someone else that told me that, getting above 4.5G Cache on ambient is not possible. If the chip is *very good*, you can Bench it, but 24/7 is not gonna be possible.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> I think it was _sofos_ or someone else that told me that, getting above 4.5G Cache on ambient is not possible. If the chip is *very good*, you can Bench it, but 24/7 is not gonna be possible.


so.. J seems _very good_ at least.









Core is excellent (stable 4.7 with 1.275V adaptive), IMC seems workable (tho not exceptional in my sample) and cache is actually not as good - voltage wise - as my 9 month-old chip that I just sold.









It's all good tho. After I get a few things done before the weekend, if I have a couple of hours, I'll grab another chip from MC with a different J513 batch.


----------



## mus1mus

So I'm not the only one having issues with Aida64. Thought of doing something very bad in my past life.









My 4500 does hold hours on AIDA but will just go for a whea unrecoverable!


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> so.. J seems _very good_ at least.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Core is excellent (stable 4.7 with 1.275V adaptive), IMC seems workable (tho not exceptional in my sample) and cache is actually not as good - voltage wise - as my 9 month-old chip that I just sold.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's all good tho. After I get a few things done before the weekend, if I have a couple of hours, I'll grab another chip from MC with a different J513 batch.


Tried upto 1.42VCache & 1.51 VL6








Stability test fails & system bluescreens within a minute. Not going any further on voltage.

I'm curious how much could you push the Cache on your original.? Most of your screens are around 4.2-4.3G as far as I remember. And you did tell me that your RAM is being held back a bit too.

But on a pure Cache freq & Voltage perspective, how far could you take it.?

Also please try one of those B036, got 4 here at local MC, really curious what they can do.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> So I'm not the only one having issues with Aida64. Thought of doing something very bad in my past life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My 4500 does hold hours on AIDA but will just go for a whea unrecoverable!


Make me wonder if this is the reason Intel intended to lock Cache OC on X99, they knew it wasn't possible to get it to clock very high with reasonable stability.









Maybe a side effect of going to DDR4.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Tried upto 1.42VCache & 1.51 VL6
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stability test fails & system bluescreens within a minute. Not going any further on voltage.
> 
> *I'm curious how much could you push the Cache on your original.*? Most of your screens are around 4.2-4.3G as far as I remember. And you did tell me that your RAM is being held back a bit too.
> 
> But on a pure Cache freq & Voltage perspective, how far could you take it.?
> 
> Also please try one of those B036, got 4 here at local MC, really curious what they can do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Make me wonder if this is the reason Intel intended to lock Cache OC on X99, they knew it wasn't possible to get it to clock very high with reasonable stability.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe a side effect of going to DDR4.


it had a ceiling (A64 stable) of 4.375 but only needed 1.35V to run that all day - wouldn't go higher even for benching. 4.25 was 1.25V on the old cpu. this chip is 1.275V for 4.25 (A64 stable) but will bench 4.625 with 1.32-ish volts. A64 stable 4.375 is gonna be above 1.375V and that's out of my comfort zone for 24/7. I gotta lock down a 4.7 core adaptive with 4.3 cache. core is good aty 1.275, cache is 1.3V (so far). will have to get back to this later...

Kimir will have a B036 soon.

That's not my B008.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Tried upto 1.42VCache & 1.51 VL6
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stability test fails & system bluescreens within a minute. Not going any further on voltage.
> 
> I'm curious how much could you push the Cache on your original.? Most of your screens are around 4.2-4.3G as far as I remember. And you did tell me that your RAM is being held back a bit too.
> 
> But on a pure Cache freq & Voltage perspective, how far could you take it.?
> 
> Also please try one of those B036, got 4 here at local MC, really curious what they can do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Make me wonder if this is the reason Intel intended to lock Cache OC on X99, they knew it wasn't possible to get it to clock very high with reasonable stability.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe a side effect of going to DDR4.


Cool beans. I was about to ask what Uncore you guys are getting. Now it's a bit clarified.

Also, what core temps are you guys getting on AIDA if you stress the CPU, Cache, FPU, and Memory all at once? I'm surprised it's hotter than Cinebench by a lot. As well as with encoding. Not temps really but core to core variance. Some of my cores get at least 10C hotter than the others.

Coming from an AMD CPU, AIDA is at least 15C cooler than CB. Got me worried why my cores swing +-20C during AIDA. On encoding, they stick +-10 the most.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Cool beans. I was about to ask what Uncore you guys are getting. Now it's a bit clarified.
> 
> Also, what core temps are you guys getting on AIDA if you stress the CPU, Cache, FPU, and Memory all at once? I'm surprised it's hotter than Cinebench by a lot. As well as with encoding.
> 
> Coming from an AMD CPU, AIDA is at least 15C cooler than CB. Got me worried why my cores swing +-20C during AIDA. On encoding, they stick +-10 the most.


at 4.5 they hover around mid 50s. the swing in temp is related to the stressing load variation. it's normal in A64.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> it had a ceiling (A64 stable) of 4.375 but only needed 1.35V to run that all day - wouldn't go higher even for benching. 4.25 was 1.25V on the old cpu. this chip is 1.275V for 4.25 (A64 stable) but will bench 4.625 with 1.32-ish volts. A64 stable 4.375 is gonna be above 1.375V and that's out of my comfort zone for 24/7. I gotta lock down a 4.7 core adaptive with 4.3 cache. core is good aty 1.275, cache is 1.3V (so far). will have to get back to this later...
> 
> Kimir will have a B036 soon.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not my B008.


I see, so this Cache is good for benching & the old one was good for 24/7.
Will take a while to get that B036 to France though.









I think I know who is getting that B008.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Cool beans. I was about to ask what Uncore you guys are getting. Now it's a bit clarified.
> 
> Also, what core temps are you guys getting on AIDA if you stress the CPU, Cache, FPU, and Memory all at once? I'm surprised it's hotter than Cinebench by a lot. As well as with encoding. Not temps really but core to core variance. Some of my cores get at least 10C hotter than the others.
> 
> Coming from an AMD CPU, AIDA is at least 15C cooler than CB. Got me worried why my cores swing +-20C during AIDA. On encoding, they stick +-10 the most.


For 24/7 stability to you better listen to SilentScone & Jpmboy. They are quite meticulous in testing their stability, I tend to be more of a Bencher.

Edit:- Since I now I have an OctaCore, really looking forward to going through the 3DMark suite. Those Physics scores are gonna look good now.


----------



## DMac84

5960x @ 4.4 (100x44) 1.275v core / 4.4 cache 1.275 cache voltage
2667 Ram 12-12-12-28-1T 1.30 vdimm

Core temps 30c idle, 70ish full load. AIDA64 tests. Did some occt, pi, cinebench, 3dmark, Intel xtu, asus real bench all good.

I can boot into windows at 4.6, 4.7 and 4.8 core at 1.30v but can't find a way to make it stable at any voltage. Even all the way up to 1.40v core and even if I take the cache to 3ghz. So dunno what other voltages to play with


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> at 4.5 they hover around mid 50s. the swing in temp is related to the stressing load variation. it's normal in A64.


Good to know.







thanks mate.

These "whea unrecoverable" and "clock watchdog" are my only issues. Cache related?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> For 24/7 stability to you better listen to SilentScone & Jpmboy. They are quite meticulous in testing their stability, I tend to be more of a Bencher.
> 
> Edit:- Since I now I have an OctaCore, really looking forward to going through the 3DMark suite. Those Physics scores are gonna look good now.


I do benches and max OC kinda guy too. But you gotta have a nice and stable set-up to lay down to when things go amiss.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DMac84*
> 
> 5960x @ 4.4 (100x44) 1.275v core / 4.4 cache 1.275 cache voltage
> 2667 Ram 12-12-12-28-1T 1.30 vdimm
> 
> Core temps 30c idle, 70ish full load. AIDA64 tests. Did some occt, pi, cinebench, 3dmark, Intel xtu, asus real bench all good.
> 
> I can boot into windows at 4.6, 4.7 and 4.8 core at 1.30v but can't find a way to make it stable at any voltage. Even all the way up to 1.40v core and even if I take the cache to 3ghz. So dunno what other voltages to play with


Are you sure you are not temp limited? Temp and stability go hand and hand IMO.

Even on my near perfect test set-up, water - ambient delta of not more than 1C, 0.025 Volts on the core, raises my CORE temps significantly.

4.9 is hard. But I can validate on it. 4.8, not so sure. Haven't stepped out of 1.4 region yet but is achievable I believe, as long as I stay out of other clocks.


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Will take a while to get that B036 to France though.


Shouldn't take long to arrive in France, usually a day or two. But then, it's from the airport to my house that will take twice the time... every single time is was like this when my bro had thing coming from the US.








We'll see...
I've the RVE and HyperX 2666C13 that should be here tomorrow. The watercooling part for the bench table are on the way too, probably not gonna have everything before the weekend. Not that it matter since I'll do pre-testing on Air with the NH-D14 and clean ssd windows for that platform.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Shouldn't take long to arrive in France, usually a day or two. But then, it's from the airport to my house that will take twice the time... every single time is was like this when my bro had thing coming from the US.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We'll see...
> I've the RVE and HyperX 2666C13 that should be here tomorrow. The watercooling part for the bench table are on the way too, probably not gonna have everything before the weekend. Not that it matter since I'll do pre-testing on Air with the NH-D14 and clean ssd windows for that platform.


I thought it might take some time in customs. The earlier the better, though.









Why did you get the RVE.? Because of the Black/Red theme.?

Edit:- Also if your chip is like the "good ones", atleast 4.6G CineR15 on Air shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## Kimir

Yup, customs handling is quite slow, but the postal service is is just insanely bad too.
Certainly not for the red/black, I despise that particular theme nowadays (blac+red and gamer name everywhere >.>)! On the bench table, it doesn't matter anyway. At first I thought on getting the Asrock X99M killer/3.1 but I'm so used to Asus board... It was either the RVE (460€) and the kingston 2666C13 or the Asrock X99M killer/3.1 (320€) and G.Skill 3200C15. Seeing that I'm sure to get Hynix with the Predator and those where at 230€ while the G.Skill are at 480€... And I saved some more shipping cost since I had those watercooling stuff to get that were not on the shop with the killer.
I would have liked TridentZ but they ain't available yet and god knows when they will be.


----------



## rt123

Postal service is _okay_ here in the US.

I was thinking maybe you should have gotten an Giga SOC Champ. Atleast here in the US, its quite a bit cheaper than the RVE & performs the same if not better.

Good call on the RAM.

TridentZ comes in August & there was someone on Hwbot who said that the Tridents might be a "Special edition" only, this time.


----------



## devilhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> I see, so this Cache is good for benching & the old one was good for 24/7.
> Will take a while to get that B036 to France though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I know who is getting that B008.
> For 24/7 stability to you better listen to SilentScone & Jpmboy. They are quite meticulous in testing their stability, I tend to be more of a Bencher.
> 
> Edit:- Since I now I have an OctaCore, really looking forward to going through the 3DMark suite. Those Physics scores are gonna look good now.


maybe those B008 is comming to me







and i have question, anybody tested junpus-jp-dx1 thermal paste? just ordered few pieces to test, now for my 5960X use coollaboratory ultra, but to clean those coollaboratory ultra it is pain in... and maybe soon i will connect my LD PC-V2 Phase Change so i need to have good paste on it (have and Ceramique 2, MX-4, artic silver 5







)


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devilhead*
> 
> maybe those B008 is comming to me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and i have question, anybody tested junpus-jp-dx1 thermal paste? just ordered few pieces to test, now for my 5960X use coollaboratory ultra, but to clean those coollaboratory ultra it is pain in... and maybe soon i will connect my LD PC-V2 Phase Change so i need to have good paste on it (have and Ceramique 2, MX-4, artic silver 5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Wasn't expecting it to be you.







But now I'll get to sub-zero tests on these chips sooner.

Here's the review.

http://forum.hwbot.org/showthread.php?t=71658

Edit:- One more, the Sub-zero results aren't here yet.

http://overclocking.guide/thermal-paste-roundup-2015-47-products-tested-with-air-cooling-and-liquid-nitrogen-ln2/6/


----------



## Desolutional

My quest to lowest idle power consumption is going well! Peaking 18W in idle now, with core parking enabled. Core parking doesn't actually seem to detract performance, but we'll see how it goes over the next week or so. The only issue with running C6 state is that I can't OC the CPU more than my sig specs. Loving this idle consumption though. 35C idle temps in the hot, humid UK weather too. If you don't know already, today is the hottest day ever!


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Postal service is _okay_ here in the US.
> 
> I was thinking maybe you should have gotten an Giga SOC Champ. Atleast here in the US, its quite a bit cheaper than the RVE & performs the same if not better.
> 
> Good call on the RAM.
> 
> TridentZ comes in August & there was someone on Hwbot who said that the Tridents might be a "Special edition" only, this time.


Couldn't find the XOC champ anywhere except on this shop, and it doesn't inspire me. Everywhere else they have the SOC force, look the same but not quite similar (as far as I know, the champion has the oc socket while the force doesn't).

I grabbed some Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut, wanted to see how it was vs the Gelid GC extreme after the few review I've read.


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut


This is the best name for a thermal paste ever.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Couldn't find the XOC champ anywhere except on this shop, and it doesn't inspire me. Everywhere else they have the SOC force, look the same but not quite similar (as far as I know, the champion has the oc socket while the force doesn't).
> 
> I grabbed some Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut, wanted to see how it was vs the Gelid GC extreme after the few review I've read.


I see.
Waiting for your Kryonaut evaluation.

I've Noctua Nt-H1 for my cold runs, but I think its freezing. Which shouldn't happen according to the reviews, not to mention I only went upto -70C.









Have a half tube of Gelid lying around, but after the first couple of bad application experiences I had, I haven't bothered to use it since 8 months now.


----------



## devilhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Wasn't expecting it to be you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But now I'll get to sub-zero tests on these chips sooner.
> 
> Here's the review.
> 
> http://forum.hwbot.org/showthread.php?t=71658
> 
> Edit:- One more, the Sub-zero results aren't here yet.
> 
> http://overclocking.guide/thermal-paste-roundup-2015-47-products-tested-with-air-cooling-and-liquid-nitrogen-ln2/6/


thnks +rep, so my JunPus DX1 will be good for phase


----------



## Silent Scone

Out of the norm but just finished putting the living room box together. 4690K, plowing along at 4.4 @ 1.15v and 4.0 uncore at 1.15v

Memtest passes are so painfully slow when off x99


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Couldn't find the XOC champ anywhere except on this shop, and it doesn't inspire me. Everywhere else they have the SOC force, look the same but not quite similar (as far as I know, the champion has the oc socket while the force doesn't).
> 
> I grabbed some Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut, wanted to see how it was vs the Gelid GC extreme after the few review I've read.


is TGK available outside the EU?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> This is the best name for a thermal paste ever.


for sure !


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> is TGK available outside the EU?


Roman said he could buy some & mail it to US for cheap. Think he was gonna set it up on his site.

PM him on the Bot.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Roman said he could buy some & mail it to US for cheap. Think he was gonna set it up on his site.
> 
> PM him on the Bot.


it can wait. I'm good with GC, NT-H1 and PK-3.


----------



## VSG

Hmm that reminds me, I haven't received my test sample yet. I should ping Roman and see if it got lost.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Hmm that reminds me, I haven't received my test sample yet. I should ping Roman and see if it got lost.


Was it you that linked me to this stuff a couple months back? I remember lol'ing at something grizzly in it lol.


----------



## Kimir

Doesn't seems available in US yet.
Where to buy page only has 2 DE, one UK and Switzerland pages.
http://www.thermal-grizzly.com/en/


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

Whoops double post - admins pls delete


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Doesn't seems available in us yet.
> Where to buy page only has 2 DE, one UK and Switzerland pages.
> http://www.thermal-grizzly.com/en/


https://www.overclockers.co.uk/search_results.php?keywords=Thermal+Grizzly&_=14358312652813


----------



## Kimir

Erm yeah, that's what I said... (one in the UK)


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Erm yeah, that's what I said... (one in the UK)


Yes but you did not state who had it, hence why I provided the link and it's now 2 UK suppliers who have it in stock:-

https://www.lambda-tek.com/shop/?region=GB&searchString=Thermal+Grizzly+Kryonaut&go=go


----------



## Kimir

Figured that with the official page, one would be able to find the "where to buy page".
Is that lambda-tek a serious site, I was looking at the soc champion there but as I said in a previous post, the website doesn't inspire me. Not that it matter now that the r5e is on it's way, but if you ever bought there, let me know your "user experience".


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

I have ordered from Lambdatek 3-4 times and had no complaints, great service and quick deliveries. They are a smaller company compared to the others, but they are usually competitive price-wise. I originally ordered my 2 Titan X's from them, when they were first released back in March. But due to a delay with them not getting the cards from EVGA, I ended up cancelling the order and ordered them direct from EVGA EU. Lambda processed the refund straight away, sent me a confirmation email and the money was back in my account a couple of days latter. So all-in-all they have been good to me, but yeah I do agree their website needs a major overhaul and modernisation for-sure!!!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Doesn't seems available in US yet.
> Where to buy page only has 2 DE, one UK and Switzerland pages.
> http://www.thermal-grizzly.com/en/


Thanks Kimir. Unless it's lack of coffee - I couldn't tell from the datasheet or description whether or not TK was electrically conductive or not.

3mL @ 21 BP?


----------



## Kimir

Roman (der8auer) said it wasn't conductive in the video.
See in rt123 link of the thermal paste roundup a page ago, there is also a chart (this one) and it says not electrically conductive.


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Was it you that linked me to this stuff a couple months back? I remember lol'ing at something grizzly in it lol.


Heh yeah


----------



## $ilent

Hello Haswell-E owners!

Do any of you guys use [email protected] on you cpu? If so would you be interested in joining my team the Brass Bottom Boys in the OCN [email protected] team competition?

thanks


----------



## Kimir

Board and Ram are here, now waiting for the CPU.










In the mean time, I'll be busy cleaning Panda's loop.


----------



## Menthol

I couldn't get MC in Tustin to give me any information over the phone on batch numbers so I took a chance and drove the 3 hour round trip, the only J batch they have is J513B036, I purchased 1 but hey have at least 2 more. My first impression is yes less voltage for the same overclock, I have just installed it and with minimal testing it seems like it may be a keeper. 4.6 core and cache 1.3 volts each, will play some more to see what she will do, I am just very glad I didn't wast my time


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Hello Haswell-E owners!
> 
> Do any of you guys use [email protected] on you cpu? If so would you be interested in joining my team the Brass Bottom Boys in the OCN [email protected] team competition?
> 
> thanks


Link to details? I have a spare rig or two that I could throw some weekend power at. Not like I am going to need them while sitting at the beach watching fireworks.

I have never run FoH, so might need some motivational guidance.


----------



## Lukas026

I finally got my 5820k and I would like to ask some basic info needed for overclocking this six-core CPU.

1) whats max safe CPU voltage for 24/7 and cooling it with Nepton 120XL ? 1.3V or I can go higer ? also what about Input voltage - 1.9v max ?
2) I think I will use Realbench for finding stability. any better programs out there are what are max safe temps ?
3) are there some other important voltages I should tweak for getting some better OC results ?

Thank you very much for any information.


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menthol*
> 
> I couldn't get MC in Tustin to give me any information over the phone on batch numbers so I took a chance and drove the 3 hour round trip, the only J batch they have is J513B036, I purchased 1 but hey have at least 2 more. My first impression is yes less voltage for the same overclock, I have just installed it and with minimal testing it seems like it may be a keeper. 4.6 core and cache 1.3 volts each, will play some more to see what she will do, I am just very glad I didn't wast my time
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I request more data!








It's the batch I'm getting, I wanna know more before it arrives. [email protected] seems higher than we've seen recently on the other J513.
I see that Dan is selling his J513B075 since he got a better one from batch J518A728.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> I request more data!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's the batch I'm getting, I wanna know more before it arrives. [email protected] seems higher than we've seen recently on the other J513.
> I see that Dan is selling his J513B075 since he got a better one from batch J518A728.


I bet Intel is having a field day right now. Increase the average OC potential by 100MHz and everyone goes mad repurchasing $1000 processors lol


----------



## Kimir

For us, 4.5-4.6 doesn't make a big difference, but those new batch seems to scale pretty well for LN2. See that J518A728 from Dancop, he did [email protected] for CB15, [email protected] GPUPI on water. Then [email protected] CB15 and [email protected] HWbot Prime.
I'm sure Intel like to see everyone binning J51X batch of 5960X, that's true!


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lukas026*
> 
> I finally got my 5820k and I would like to ask some basic info needed for overclocking this six-core CPU.
> 
> 1) whats max safe CPU voltage for 24/7 and cooling it with Nepton 120XL ? 1.3V or I can go higer ? also what about Input voltage - 1.9v max ?
> 2) I think I will use Realbench for finding stability. any better programs out there are what are max safe temps ?
> 3) are there some other important voltages I should tweak for getting some better OC results ?
> 
> Thank you very much for any information.


1) 1.35V if you can keep temperatures under check (less than 75C during ASUS Realbench). 2.0V maximum for VCCIN.
2) AiDA64 Stress Test or doing a video encode using Handbrake. In all essence, no.
3) Vcore and Vring (cache) are the main voltages. If you're OCing RAM then you might want to adjust VCCSA to achieve maximum stability, the stability is weird with this one, and sometimes more is not always better.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Right now looks like my 4.5 1.302vcore is good maxes at 62c







and running memory at 2400 for now, still need to push back towards being below 1.3


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menthol*
> 
> I couldn't get MC in Tustin to give me any information over the phone on batch numbers so I took a chance and drove the 3 hour round trip, the only J batch they have is J513B036, I purchased 1 but hey have at least 2 more. My first impression is yes less voltage for the same overclock, I have just installed it and with minimal testing it seems like it may be a keeper. 4.6 core and cache 1.3 volts each, will play some more to see what she will do, I am just very glad I didn't wast my time


I will bet it runs [email protected] 4.6 with like 1.23V.









Kimir is gonna be all over this.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> I bet Intel is having a field day right now. Increase the average OC potential by 100MHz and everyone goes mad repurchasing $1000 processors lol


For me, dropping 100mV at every clock up to 4.875 is the bene. running 4.6 very stable (no.. no p95







) at 1.23V. Last cpu was 1.328. But honestly, the cache on my sample is not as good as my 9-month old chip.


----------



## DarthBaggins

I'd love to have [email protected] lol my 4790k could do that easily


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> I'd love to have [email protected] lol my 4790k could do that easily


B008:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







BUt that cache is not stable to a true test of stability (the core is tho)

[email protected] 1.296V (1.285 in bios)


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## inedenimadam

OK guys, thought I was stable....hard locks w/o BSOD = cache instability?

@ help please

Nevermind

New question:

1.4 too much for 24/7 RAM?


----------



## Menthol

4.7 at 1.296, like this

Kimir going to be a happy man


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> OK guys, thought I was stable....hard locks w/o BSOD = cache instability?
> 
> @ help please
> 
> Nevermind
> 
> New question:
> 
> 1.4 too much for 24/7 RAM?


not so far - been running that with 32GB for a while now.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menthol*
> 
> 4.7 at 1.296, like this
> 
> Kimir going to be a happy man


NIce!









HOw's the cache?


----------



## Kimir

Oh yiss, now that's something I'd like.
4.7 with less than and 1.3v,3200c15 with adaptive, kinda the exact setup I'm aiming for!


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Oh yiss, now that's something I'd like.
> 4.7 with less than and 1.3v,3200c15 with adaptive, kinda the exact setup I'm aiming for!


A lottery dream build then









@Menthol Do you still play E.T? Going back awhile there! Have you ever played on Demo Centre 1? (server)


----------



## Menthol

Yes I still play ET, recently on OF server I have never played on that server, I will look for it if there are people playing on it, there is still a lot of servers but most are just bots


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menthol*
> 
> Yes I still play ET, recently on OF server I have never played on that server, I will look for it if there are people playing on it, there is still a lot of servers but most are just bots


I'm not sure if people still play on Demo Centre 1. It was a clan server that's seemed to have survived the test of time. Used to be a great community following for RTCW and E.T. We also had a banimod server for Gold Rush.

Going back a few years now!


----------



## NapsterAU

Just been playing with my 5960x and running 4.2GHz @ 1.1v

To me that seems pretty good so far.


----------



## Lukas026

Hey gang

I had my first OC night with my 5820k and I found this to be my max stable settings so far:

Core: 4.4 Ghz
Cache: 3.7 Ghz
Core Voltage: 1.3V

With these settings I was stable for 12 hours of ROG Realbench.

If I try to increase core to 4.5 Ghz, I get a BSOD. If I try to raise cache to 3.8 Ghz, my PC wont boot up.

I havent touched any other settings in BIOS. So my question is, what can I do know if I want to hit some higher clocks ? Or is this just bad luck in silicon lottery ? Temps were fine - max was 78C and thats with CM Neptulon 120XL.

Thank you for any ideas.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lukas026*
> 
> Core: 4.4 Ghz
> Cache: 3.7 Ghz
> Core Voltage: 1.3V
> 
> If I try to increase core to 4.5 Ghz, I get a BSOD. If I try to raise cache to 3.8 Ghz, my PC wont boot up.
> 
> I havent touched any other settings in BIOS. So my question is, what can I do know if I want to hit some higher clocks ? Or is this just bad luck in silicon lottery ? Temps were fine - max was 78C and thats with CM Neptulon 120XL.


Try reducing cache OC to 3.3GHz, then try 4.5GHz on the core. Otherwise just settle with a compromise like I have, with a chip like this, 4.3GHz is plenty. For comparisons sake, you and me have rubbish 5820Ks unfortunately. I need 1.32V of Vcore for 4.5GHz, but 4.4GHz 1.28V. In an ideal world, 4.5GHz should be attainable with 1.3V or less.


----------



## Lukas026

Okey will do.

Lets say I would settle for core clock of 4.4 Ghz but I want to max Cache. Whats is safe cache voltage ? 1.25v ?

And isnt there really any other voltage settings which could improve my whole stability ?

Thanks


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lukas026*
> 
> Okey will do.
> 
> Lets say I would settle for core clock of 4.4 Ghz but I want to max Cache. Whats is safe cache voltage ? 1.25v ?
> 
> And isnt there really any other voltage settings which could improve my whole stability ?
> 
> Thanks


1.25V is the highest I'd personally go on cache. Others say 1.3V, but I see negligible gains after 1.25V. As for voltage options, I don't know what options your mobo would provide. What mobo do you have?


----------



## Lukas026

I have EVGA x99 Micro.

I tried 1.3V Cache Voltage and even with this, I cant get over 3.8 Ghz uncore. Any ideas what this can be ?

Lukas


----------



## inedenimadam

Is it normal to have to choose between max cache overclock and max RAM overclock? It seems like when I tune one, it knocks the other out.

How do you guys feel about 1.2+ VCCSA ?


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lukas026*
> 
> I have EVGA x99 Micro.
> 
> I tried 1.3V Cache Voltage and even with this, I cant get over 3.8 Ghz uncore. Any ideas what this can be ?
> 
> Lukas


You need a mobo with more socket pins to OC cache effectively. The standard 2011-v3 socket doesn't provide enough contact to establish stable cache OCing. Blame Intel. The people who can tune cache are those who have more pins in the socket or can modify voltages (from what I recall, Gigabyte or ASrock mobos).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Is it normal to have to choose between max cache overclock and max RAM overclock? It seems like when I tune one, it knocks the other out.
> 
> How do you guys feel about 1.2+ VCCSA ?


I'm running 2666MHz at the moment with 1.05V of VCCSA and cache OC of 4.0GHz. Many would advise against going 1.2+ V of VCCSA. It's risky cause no one knows the long term effects of IMC overvolting on Haswell-E.


----------



## mus1mus

http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/5230094/fs/5269088/fs/5251074/fs/5220055

Guys, what do you think caused my physics score to go down?

BIOS update? Degrading chip?

I have installed a new OS for the runs after June 26.

A BIOS update to 1502 on the 26th, and there. Physics just went bust. Cinebench seems working fine and shows improvements over my previous clocks. But FS?


----------



## Lukas026

Hmm I guess I have found something too.

Whenever I use 38+ cache ration (even with 1.3v cache voltage), one of these LED lights up (it is the CATERR_LED to be precise). Take a look at it:



Does anybody know what are these LED's for and what do they mean ? Becouse I have no clue...

Thanks


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/5230094/fs/5269088/fs/5251074/fs/5220055
> 
> Guys, what do you think caused my physics score to go down?
> 
> BIOS update? Degrading chip?
> 
> I have installed a new OS for the runs after June 26.
> 
> A BIOS update to 1502 on the 26th, and there. Physics just went bust. Cinebench seems working fine and shows improvements over my previous clocks. But FS?


Maybe your new clocks aren't as stable as you think they are. Hence the lower scores.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lukas026*
> 
> Hmm I guess I have found something too.
> 
> Whenever I use 38+ cache ration (even with 1.3v cache voltage), one of these LED lights up (it is the CATERR_LED to be precise). Take a look at it:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anybody know what are these LED's for and what do they mean ? Becouse I have no clue...
> 
> Thanks


Look up your motherboard manual to see what those LEDs are there for.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Is it normal to have to choose between max cache overclock and max RAM overclock? It seems like when I tune one, it knocks the other out.
> 
> How do you guys feel about 1.2+ VCCSA ?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm running 2666MHz at the moment with 1.05V of VCCSA and cache OC of 4.0GHz. Many would advise against going 1.2+ V of VCCSA. It's risky cause no one knows the long term effects of IMC overvolting on Haswell-E.
Click to expand...

That is kind of what I thought too. If I use the 2400 XMP profile, I can get my cache to 43 with only a bump to VCCSA, or if I leave cache alone, I can get 3200 on the RAM with 1.104 VCCSA. If I try to set both, the system becomes unstable.

left on AUTO my x99-A wants to feed me 1.21 VCCSA for 45/43/3200, which I am not willing to stress or run with based on what I currently know.


----------



## Lukas026

Thats the problem - there is no hint in the manual about these LEDs


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Maybe your new clocks aren't as stable as you think they are. Hence the lower scores.


That's pretty consistent mate. Reverted to stock settings and clocked just the multi and same thing. 3k off physics or more than 10fps is just absurd.

I can still return the chip if that is the cause. Hence asking.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lukas026*
> 
> Thats the problem - there is no hint in the manual about these LEDs


Well that's bad on Evga's part.
That said, since you don't have an OC Socket motherboard, you are gonna have a hard time running 35+ Cache ratio. Might as well give up on it, since its practically impossible.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> That's pretty consistent mate. Reverted to stock settings and clocked just the multi and same thing. 3k off physics or more than 10fps is just absurd.
> 
> I can still return the chip if that is the cause. Hence asking.


The only remaining option would be some background service interfering with the Fire strike runs. An antivirus or something.

If you have a spare SSD or HDD, try a barebones OS install to see if it changes anything. Install OS & then 3Dmark.
I've never ever hard of Fire strike scores going down because of a degradimg chip. That just doesn't happen.


----------



## Lukas026

ok fair enough, thank you for the input btw









from now on I am trying to find lowest voltage I can do for 4.4 ghz and 3.7 uncore

atm it seems like I am stable at:

CPU voltage:1.25V
cache voltage: 1.15v
Input voltage: 2.0v

seems about right ?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lukas026*
> 
> ok fair enough, thank you for the input btw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> from now on I am trying to find lowest voltage I can do for 4.4 ghz and 3.7 uncore
> 
> atm it seems like I am stable at:
> 
> CPU voltage:1.25V
> cache voltage: 1.15v
> Input voltage: 2.0v
> 
> seems about right ?


that is high input


----------



## marc0053

I've been playing lottery again with batch J509B859


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lukas026*
> 
> atm it seems like I am stable at:
> 
> CPU voltage:1.25V
> cache voltage: 1.15v
> Input voltage: 2.0v


Drop Input Voltage to 1.92V, and test stability again. 2.0V is needed for higher than 1.35V OCs.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> I've been playing lottery again with batch J509B859


Can't tell what core clocks you used.


----------



## marc0053

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Can't tell what core clocks you used.


It was 4.725ghz but didnt have it loaded when i took screenshot. Will redo shortly. had input volts at 1.91V


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> It was 4.725ghz but didnt have it loaded when i took screenshot. Will redo shortly. had input volts at 1.91V


Mine too likes similar volts for those clocks, but lower temps would have let it pass at lower volts. My input was 1.95V.

Nice Chip.


----------



## NapsterAU

Quick run of IBT.

I haven't touched the cache ratio yet.


----------



## Lynkdev

Curious what memory people are running with 5960x/r5e combo and 4.5+ OC please?

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Lukas026

ok I tried lowering the input voltage to 1.92v and all seems good.

anyhow I tried to find what it takes to get 4.5Ghz on core stable and found it is 1.35v on core voltage.

you think it is worth it to run this CPU with this voltage ?

temps during realbench stressing are around 84C

Lukas


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lukas026*
> 
> ok I tried lowering the input voltage to 1.92v and all seems good.
> 
> anyhow I tried to find what it takes to get 4.5Ghz on core stable and found it is 1.35v on core voltage.
> 
> you think it is worth it to run this CPU with this voltage ?
> 
> temps during realbench stressing are around 84C
> 
> Lukas


Personally, I set a hard limit at 80C and 1.35, so I would back down a notch...but everybody is going to have their own comfort threshold.


----------



## Lukas026

mostly I will be gaming and do not so much encoding on my machine so I am guessing my temps would be in 50s during playing games

will see if I can make it stable for longer period of time and let you know (like8+ hours realbench or aida64)


----------



## Silent Scone

Should be fine if gaming is your primary workload


----------



## Lukas026

well I decided I will try AIDA 5.20 stress test and it seems it is harder on CPU than realbench. I was getting temp above 85 so I decided I will try 4.4 Ghz with less Vcore.

Are you guys using also AIDA 5.20 or some other (older) version ?

Thank you


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lukas026*
> 
> well I decided I will try AIDA 5.20 stress test and it seems it is harder on CPU than realbench. I was getting temp above 85 so I decided I will try 4.4 Ghz with less Vcore.
> 
> Are you guys using also AIDA 5.20 or some other (older) version ?
> 
> Thank you


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lukas026*
> 
> well I decided I will try AIDA 5.20 stress test and it seems it is harder on CPU than realbench. I was getting temp above 85 so I decided I will try 4.4 Ghz with less Vcore.
> 
> Are you guys using also AIDA 5.20 or some other (older) version ?
> 
> Thank you


Is that with FPU tickbox enabled? If so then yes it will be, as it incorporates AVX 2.0 routines, these will require more current to pass than more day to day conventional workload testing that RealbBench inhibits


----------



## Desolutional

FPU test is stupid IMHO. If you want to stabilise FPU temperatures, switch to phase change or peltier cooling if you plan on keeping an OC. AVX instruction sets are only used in limited case scenarios - most of real world usage never utilises AVX sets. AVX sets are Intel's idea of nVidia GPU Boost 2.0 albeit without the intelligent throttling. If you want to run 100% Prime95 AVX loads all the time, I'd suggest investing in a Xeon and ECC RAM, otherwise you're pretty much defeating the purpose of AVX workloads, which i.e. are extreme number crunching functions.

I'd never try to run a *synthetic* AVX load through a HW-E, as it's not the temp. which will kill these chips, it's the current flowing through the traces which will destroy them. Did you know what happens when you push a high current through electrical wire? It melts, same principle.


----------



## Menthol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Is that with FPU tickbox enabled? If so then yes it will be, as it incorporates AVX 2.0 routines, these will require more current to pass than more day to day conventional workload testing that RealbBench inhibits


I don't run a lot of stress tests just to run stress tests and I surely don't run them for extended periods of time, I don't run Realbench stress test but the Realbench benchmark is tougher than AIDA stress test for short periods of time, I can pass AIDA for 15 minutes and fail Realbench benchmark, in my experience is all I'm saying


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menthol*
> 
> I don't run a lot of stress tests just to run stress tests and I surely don't run them for extended periods of time, I don't run Realbench stress test but the Realbench benchmark is tougher than AIDA stress test for short periods of time, I can pass AIDA for 15 minutes and fail Realbench benchmark, in my experience is all I'm saying


Agreed, was just pointing out Floating point in AIDA can be problematic for certain overclocks if they've seemingly passed every other bench.

I've seen many users pass AIDA's CPU and system memory bench for hours and hours only to fall over in RealBench in minutes. I'm not insinuating that passing FPU routines in AIDA is mission critical. Depends entirely on the workload you intend for the machine. It's been covered at length, but the core of my point is I agree with you.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> FPU test is stupid IMHO. If you want to stabilise FPU temperatures, switch to phase change or peltier cooling if you plan on keeping an OC. AVX instruction sets are only used in limited case scenarios - most of real world usage never utilises AVX sets. AVX sets are Intel's idea of nVidia GPU Boost 2.0 albeit without the intelligent throttling. If you want to run AVX loads all the time, I'd suggest investing in a Xeon and ECC RAM, otherwise you're pretty much defeating the purpose of AVX workloads, which i.e. are extreme number crunching functions.
> 
> I'd never try to run an AVX load through a HW-E, as it's not the temp. which will kill these chips, it's the current flowing through the traces which will destroy them. Did you know what happens when you push a high current through electrical wire? It melts, same principle.


FYI unless AIDA have updated their FPU routines it's not nearly as strenuous as Prime's.


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> AVX instruction sets are only used in limited case scenarios - most of real world usage never utilises AVX sets. AVX sets are Intel's idea of nVidia GPU Boost 2.0 albeit without the intelligent throttling. If you want to run AVX loads all the time, I'd suggest investing in a Xeon and ECC RAM, otherwise you're pretty much defeating the purpose of AVX workloads, which i.e. are extreme number crunching functions.


Recent h.264 and h.265 encoders use AVX2 and have since late 2013. x264 will likely have TSX support before there are consumer chips with a functioning version of the instructions.

Every time I encode a video to throw on YouTube, I'm using, and seeing appreciable performance advantage from, AVX2/FMA3.

Encoding, encrypting, password cracking, and emulation, among other applications, are all likely to be using AVX/AVX2 to some degree or another on CPUs that support them. These instructions do help, and adoption where they helped the most was quite rapid.


----------



## Silent Scone

These instructions historically are always quite slow on uptake. I think the only argument is the exacting load that synthetic routines apply rather than the application for AVX 2.0, it's furthering fields that are far more important than what we could deem useless. That doesn't mean every end user will require it's uses at all or anywhere near what these tests apply. It's here to stay though - so calling it stupid is a little short sighted yes


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> Encoding, encrypting, password cracking, and emulation, among other applications, are all likely to be using AVX/AVX2 to some degree or another on CPUs that support them. These instructions do help, and adoption where they helped the most was quite rapid.


Real use scenarios like these which push AVX2 loads to 99% load are completely different in terms of load than Prime95s synthetic all to the max 100% routines. AVX2 in Prime95 (and AiDA64 FPU is almost as strenuous as Prime95 Large FFT in my temp tests) is the equivalent of Furmark for GPUs. I wasn't completely clear in that regard. I should have said, synthetic AVX loads were a stupid idea.


----------



## Lukas026

so after another bench night I found I am stable for 10+ hours with these settings:

core:44x
core voltage:1.28v
cache:37x
cache voltage:1.175v
input voltage:1.92v
ram: 2400Mhz @ 1.2v

now I want to ask:

is it safe to increase BCLK to like 105Mhz and see if its stable or there is some risk ? how do I know I raised BCLK too much - BSOD ?

I saw that for example on Toms Hard. they do it:

http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/intel-x99-haswell-e-overclocking,3934-16.html

to be fair, I could use some explanation on how BCLK overclocking works on x99 - seems like a ton of new info to me.

thanks


----------



## Silent Scone

I wouldn't bother. Using BCLK and higher straps gives flexibility to the end user in terms of memory overclocking. Raising the BCLK at base strap is difficult due to the fact it is linked to DMI and PCI-E frequencies, neither of which are fond of operating past 100mhz. Such so to the point that raising it slightly can lead to VGA POST related problems


----------



## CheWyn

im sr for that. i need new combo x99. but it's hard to choise.What combo i should choise
1. x99 pro + 5820K
2. X99 pro + 5930k
3. X99 pro + 5960x
4. rampage V + 5930k
5. Rampage V + 5960x
I have cf 2 vga R9 290x with Rm1000. i need daily 4.5 with my wc custom.Thanks


----------



## Kimir

There is a quite big disparity in price point between those choices.

It depends on how much you want to spend, what will be the usage and how long do you plan to keep the setup before changing again.
The 5960X with it's 8 cores will last you longer but cost quite a lot more than the two others.
There is no real advantage on getting the 5930K over the 5820K, you have two card so you are fine with either of them.
The X99 Pro will be just fine for gaming/office use and the Rampage V will be better for overclocking.

4.5Ghz is only a matter of silicon lottery, recent batch of 5960X seems to be doing 4.5Ghz with relatively low voltages. Remember that you'll need DDR4 with X99 btw.

What is your actual system anyway?


----------



## CheWyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> There is a quite big disparity in price point between those choices.
> 
> It depends on how much you want to spend, what will be the usage and how long do you plan to keep the setup before changing again.
> The 5960X with it's 8 cores will last you longer but cost quite a lot more than the two others.
> There is no real advantage on getting the 5930K over the 5820K, you have two card so you are fine with either of them.
> The X99 Pro will be just fine for gaming/office use and the Rampage V will be better for overclocking.
> 
> 4.5Ghz is only a matter of silicon lottery, recent batch of 5960X seems to be doing 4.5Ghz with relatively low voltages. Remember that you'll need DDR4 with X99 btw.
> 
> What is your actual system anyway?


i already hv ram 4x4 DDR4 + psu rm1000 and 2 vga 290x .now i need cpu and motherboard. i don't know 5930k or 5820k can oc 4.5 daily? and motherboard x99 pro is the good choise? i can't find any store sell deluxe in my country. x99 rampage V had a lot of error ? im coder. i play game and edit picture with pts


----------



## lmarklar

Either of those boards would do pretty good. The Rampage will OC a bit better probably, but either board will do well.

As to which chip? That's completely up to you, from your description a 5820k would do just fine for you. 4.4 with water cooling is almost a guarantee, not 100%, but probably a 90% chance. Anything higher than that is all lottery, probably a 50 / 50 shot of hitting 4.5, maybe a 30 / 70 for 4.6 and exponentially lower for anything higher. It doesn't matter 5930 or 5820. The odds are pretty much the same.


----------



## CheWyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lmarklar*
> 
> Either of those boards would do pretty good. The Rampage will OC a bit better probably, but either board will do well.
> 
> As to which chip? That's completely up to you, from your description a 5820k would do just fine for you. 4.4 with water cooling is almost a guarantee, not 100%, but probably a 90% chance. Anything higher than that is all lottery, probably a 50 / 50 shot of hitting 4.5, maybe a 30 / 70 for 4.6 and exponentially lower for anything higher. It doesn't matter 5930 or 5820. The odds are pretty much the same.


thks so much. But 2 vga 5820k has x16/x8 or 16/16 . if i hv a sound card? what should i choise 5820k or 5930k?


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CheWyn*
> 
> i already hv ram 4x4 DDR4 + psu rm1000 and 2 vga 290x .now i need cpu and motherboard. i don't know 5930k or 5820k can oc 4.5 daily? and motherboard x99 pro is the good choise? i can't find any store sell deluxe in my country. x99 rampage V had a lot of error ? im coder. i play game and edit picture with pts


There is nothing wrong with the Rampage V Extreme, it has been the best motherboard I have owned over the past 7 years of PC building. If you NEED to do a 4.5GHz overclock and don't want to play the lottery, you can always buy from here: http://siliconlottery.com You could even buy a 4.6GHz which should do 4.5GHz at a nice low voltage. That said, these recent J batches seem to be doing pretty well on their own, besides my own abysmal luck of course.

Don't get the 5930K unless you absolutely need the PCI-E lanes. 8X will not be a bottleneck on any modern cards.


----------



## CheWyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> There is nothing wrong with the Rampage V Extreme, it has been the best motherboard I have owned over the past 7 years of PC building. If you NEED to do a 4.5GHz overclock and don't want to play the lottery, you can always buy from here: http://siliconlottery.com You could even buy a 4.6GHz which should do 4.5GHz at a nice low voltage. That said, these recent J batches seem to be doing pretty well on their own, besides my own abysmal luck of course.
> 
> Don't get the 5930K unless you absolutely need the PCI-E lanes. 8X will not be a bottleneck on any modern cards.


5820k can run with 2 vga and 1 sound card pci ? x16/x16 or 16/8/8?


----------



## lmarklar

You won't notice a difference with only dual GPU's. If you are planning on running 4 way SLI, then sure, get the 5930. If not.... Like I said, maybe a synthetic benchmark will notice the difference, but I doubt you will.

I wouldn't pay $200 for a single FPS:
http://www.anandtech.com/show/8426/the-intel-haswell-e-cpu-review-core-i7-5960x-i7-5930k-i7-5820k-tested/6

EDIT:

Yeah the 5820 can run dual GPU and a sound card 16/8/4.

But why? Unless your an audiophile, the X99 Pro comes with a digital audio out built in.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CheWyn*
> 
> 5820k can run with 2 vga and 1 sound card pci ? x16/x16 or 16/8/8?


The sound card can always go in a PCIE 2.0 slot connected to the PCH, leaving the two graphics cards with PCIE 3.0 16x/8x.


----------



## CheWyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lmarklar*
> 
> You won't notice a difference with only dual GPU's. If you are planning on running 4 way SLI, then sure, get the 5930. If not.... Like I said, maybe a synthetic benchmark will notice the difference, but I doubt you will.
> 
> I wouldn't pay $200 for a single FPS:
> http://www.anandtech.com/show/8426/the-intel-haswell-e-cpu-review-core-i7-5960x-i7-5930k-i7-5820k-tested/6


sr for my knowledge. i dont know 5820k can run 2 vga crossfire and 1 sound card or not? so i wondering about 5930k & 5820k


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CheWyn*
> 
> sr for my knowledge. i dont know 5820k can run 2 vga crossfire and 1 sound card or not? so i wondering about 5930k & 5820k


As I mentioned above, yes you can.


----------



## lmarklar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CheWyn*
> 
> sr for my knowledge. i dont know 5820k can run 2 vga crossfire and 1 sound card or not? so i wondering about 5930k & 5820k


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lmarklar*
> 
> You won't notice a difference with only dual GPU's. If you are planning on running 4 way SLI, then sure, get the 5930. If not.... Like I said, maybe a synthetic benchmark will notice the difference, but I doubt you will.
> 
> I wouldn't pay $200 for a single FPS:
> http://www.anandtech.com/show/8426/the-intel-haswell-e-cpu-review-core-i7-5960x-i7-5930k-i7-5820k-tested/6
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> Yeah the 5820 can run dual GPU and a sound card 16/8/4.
> 
> But why? Unless your an audiophile, the X99 Pro comes with a digital audio out built in.


----------



## CheWyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lmarklar*


x99 pro have sound built in but sound on rampage V beter than x99 pro.I use audio 5.1 and 1 headphone so i think i need to upgrade sound card for that


----------



## lmarklar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CheWyn*
> 
> x99 pro have sound built in but sound on rampage V beter than x99 pro.I use audio 5.1 and 1 headphone so i think i need to upgrade sound card for that


*X99*
Onboard Audio
The ASUS X99-PRO comes with an 8-Channel Realtek ALC1150 sound processor. This board will also be fully compatible with surround sound systems and thus, a third-party sound card is not required. However, it may be something to consider if the computer is being used for professional audio production.

*Rampage V*
Precision-engineered audio that's as great as a dedicated sound card

ROG knows the importance of flawless audio - pristine effects and full-range soundtracks make the game. That's why we invest substantial engineering resources to perfect onboard audio. The result is SupremeFX. Cutting-edge isolation technologies minimize electromagnetic interference (EMI) and exceptionally premium components deliver best-in-class audio that's as great as a dedicated soundcard. But we never rest on our laurels, which is why SupremeFX 2014 has been refined even further for Rampage V Extreme. That means even finer components and superbly clever software innovations for gaming and multimedia experiences beyond compare!

In either case to get 5.1 out of headphones, it is a digital software / driver package. Not the headphones actually having all of the proper speakers.

You can achieve the same thing by using software and the built in audio, or get headphones that have their own surround built in. (Like Astro / Logitech ect). But the physical audio card has little to nothing to do with it, it's software based when going to headphones.


----------



## CheWyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lmarklar*
> 
> *X99*
> Onboard Audio
> The ASUS X99-PRO comes with an 8-Channel Realtek ALC1150 sound processor. This board will also be fully compatible with surround sound systems and thus, a third-party sound card is not required. However, it may be something to consider if the computer is being used for professional audio production.
> 
> *Rampage V*
> Precision-engineered audio that's as great as a dedicated sound card
> 
> ROG knows the importance of flawless audio - pristine effects and full-range soundtracks make the game. That's why we invest substantial engineering resources to perfect onboard audio. The result is SupremeFX. Cutting-edge isolation technologies minimize electromagnetic interference (EMI) and exceptionally premium components deliver best-in-class audio that's as great as a dedicated soundcard. But we never rest on our laurels, which is why SupremeFX 2014 has been refined even further for Rampage V Extreme. That means even finer components and superbly clever software innovations for gaming and multimedia experiences beyond compare!
> 
> In either case to get 5.1 out of headphones, it is a digital software / driver package. Not the headphones actually having all of the proper speakers.
> 
> You can achieve the same thing by using software and the built in audio, or get headphones that have their own surround built in. (Like Astro / Logitech ect). But the physical audio card has little to nothing to do with it, it's software based when going to headphones.


you help me so much. thanks for this. i had a rampage IV so i know strengh of supremefx . i will remind for this


----------



## lmarklar

Glad to help


----------



## fishingfanatic

Hey CheWyn, look at the EVGA X99 Classified. It was easy enough to understand and a good ocer. Got my 5960 to 4.9 without even blinking, so to speak.

I switched to the SOC Champ and wish I would've kept it for a 5930, but I helped out a friend who needed to upgrade, and gave him a decent deal.

Just be aware that unless they've changed things the bios only goes to 2800 mhz for the ram on XMP.

FF


----------



## CheWyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fishingfanatic*
> 
> Hey CheWyn, look at the EVGA X99 Classified. It was easy enough to understand and a good ocer. Got my 5960 to 4.9 without even blinking, so to speak.
> 
> I switched to the SOC Champ and wish I would've kept it for a 5930, but I helped out a friend who needed to upgrade, and gave him a decent deal.
> 
> Just be aware that unless they've changed things the bios only goes to 2800 mhz for the ram on XMP.
> 
> FF


in there , you can find only 3 brand : asus , giga and msi


----------



## Desolutional

Audio cards are really overhyped, unless you're an artist, there's no point in going with an audio card. You'd be much better off with an external DAC.


----------



## Kimir

Received the last package from EK that I needed to watercool the bench table. Now I'm waiting for the 5960X.









I still have to leak test and put back on track my Panda rig (see build log), can't find no threaded schrader valve >_>. Mix black/silver QDC or all silver, I don't know...


----------



## turtletrax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Good luck. We have no data on J513 5820K/5930K. Results will be interesting to see.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Finally got time to redo my loop and do some initial testing. So far running 4.5ghz at 1.267vcore, which is nothing amazing in my opinion, but not terrible either. I am still working the voltage down, so can possible go lower. Will get 4.5 locked in then try higher.
> 
> Havent worked on cache yet, nor checking the imc, but will have some time before the weekend and will report back.
Click to expand...


----------



## PinkSlippers

Can we get an option on the spreadsheet for the Asus X99 Sabertooth?


----------



## Pawelr98

I have purchased 5820K with Asrock X99 Xtreme4.
Still in US so cannot really do anything (also I need to buy ram).

But I would like some infortmation just to know before I start assembling new parts.
LGA2011v3 mounting bracket takes M4 Screws ? I have Koolance 380A waterblock which has AMD mount. With the usage of M4 screws I could develop a custom mounting bracket.
From what I have checked the LGA2011v3 has 80x80mm dimensions of mounting holes so a simple bracket made from 80mm fan should work easily for keeping the waterblock in place.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PinkSlippers*
> 
> Can we get an option on the spreadsheet for the Asus X99 Sabertooth?


\
yes.









i can update it later this morning.


----------



## tommi6o

Which one of these motherboards should I get to go with a 5820k. I'll do overclocking, benchmarking and gaming.

Asus X99-S
Gigabyte X99 SLI
Gigabyte X99 Gaming 5P
Gigabyte X99 UD4P


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tommi6o*
> 
> Which one of these motherboards should I get to go with a 5820k. I'll do overclocking, benchmarking and gaming.
> 
> Asus X99-S
> Gigabyte X99 SLI
> Gigabyte X99 Gaming 5P
> Gigabyte X99 UD4P


X99-S; it's the 2nd cheapest (at least in the UK, the UD4 is the cheapest) and has the O.C. socket which instantly means a nicer mobo (you can OC cache more). You need to tell us if you're going to SLI in the future too, as that could affect the choice (not really, the X99-S is a banging mobo). The O.C. socket is the most significant difference IMO.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> X99-S; it's the 2nd cheapest (at least in the UK, the UD4 is the cheapest) and has the O.C. socket which instantly means a nicer mobo (you can OC cache more). You need to tell us if you're going to SLI in the future too, as that could affect the choice (not really, the X99-S is a banging mobo). The O.C. socket is the most significant difference IMO.


+1 The x99-s will run first GPU @16x and the second gpu to 8x while gigabyte mobo run both gpu @8x

also Asus best bios ( no problem ) while the giga bios have tons of problem from UEFI bios


----------



## tommi6o

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> X99-S; it's the 2nd cheapest (at least in the UK, the UD4 is the cheapest) and has the O.C. socket which instantly means a nicer mobo (you can OC cache more). You need to tell us if you're going to SLI in the future too, as that could affect the choice (not really, the X99-S is a banging mobo). The O.C. socket is the most significant difference IMO.


I have Titan X's in sli. All the motherboards I mentioned have the oc socket.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tommi6o*
> 
> I have Titan X's in sli. All the motherboards I mentioned have the oc socket.


My bad, an O.C. socket is a socket with more than 2011 pins, but I can't see that on Gigabytes' website anywhere. That's another reason why I'd choose ASUS, because ASUS likes to show off everything in a clear and understandable manner. I have a lot more trust in companies who can demonstrate their PR than those who merely mass produce hardware without speaking to the public for advice; Raja is a good example of public relations. The Gigabyte boards look great and flashy, but if you want reliability and something that _just works_ then the X99-S is the best option. Gigabyte just has a lot of fancy stuff going on the mobo (gold plating, LED lights and a heck of a lot of audio enhancements), whereas the X99-S is straight forward and to the point. What it lacks in fashion, it makes up for in functionality and ease of use.

Anyway, PCIe 3.0x8 will not bottleneck a TITAN X, in fact until Volta, you won't be getting PCIe bottlenecks. At all. Even HBM isn't enough to bottleneck the PCIe lanes just yet. Running a second SLI'd slave GPU requires less bandwidth than the primary GPU, 3.0x8 should be no problem as Dark said.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turtletrax*
> 
> Finally got time to redo my loop and do some initial testing. So far running 4.5ghz at 1.267vcore, which is nothing amazing in my opinion, but not terrible either. I am still working the voltage down, so can possible go lower. Will get 4.5 locked in then try higher.
> 
> Havent worked on cache yet, nor checking the imc, but will have some time before the weekend and will report back.


Nice.








That is actually not bad & above average if you ask me.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tommi6o*
> 
> I have Titan X's in sli. All the motherboards I mentioned have the oc socket.


If you are in the US, something to consider

http://www.overclock.net/t/1561968/for-sale-gigabyte-x99-motherboard-brand-new-unopened-oc-socket


----------



## tommi6o

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is actually not bad & above average if you ask me.
> If you are in the US, something to consider
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1561968/for-sale-gigabyte-x99-motherboard-brand-new-unopened-oc-socket


I live in Finnland so that won't help me much


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tommi6o*
> 
> I live in Finnland so that won't help me much


Oh well.
Then the decision is upto you.

Personally speaking I *hate* the Gigabyte BIOS on their Z97 boards, but on X99, the UEFi in Classic mode is decent.


----------



## skilly

Hey guys. I need some advice, please. Im about to RMA my RVE because the 1A and 1B fan headers stopped giving enough power. Other than that it works 100%. Im just worried about getting the RMA and having another problem. I copied this from the ROG forums, it seems people are mixed on the RMA. I'll move this post if needed but I posted in the RVE and didnt get a response. Gonna give this one last shot before I RMA.. or not.









I just recently installed a water loop into my RVE 5960x combo and its working awesome. I have fans plugged into every plug on the MB. They've worked flawlessly since I got this board, it was right after the new year.

After installing the water loop I started to play around with the fan speeds, no reason to keep them blasting anymore. I got everything setup the way I wanted but noticed both of my side fans from the MB fan #1 connector on the MB were very dim.. I just thought it was because they were on silent.

I started the PC this morning and everything seemed fine.. I took the door off to adjust something and noticed my two fans were not spinning.. The LEDS were on but no motion. I tried them in the other plugs and they spin up totally fine. And I tried different fans in the Fan#1 plug and I'm getting the same, LED but no motion.

I reset the CMOS battery and started from scratch. Same thing, the fan connectors dont seem to be giving me enough power.

I have 10 other fans hooked up and they are all working 100%.. Its just those two chassis 1a 1b fanheaders..

I do have my 3 rad fans plugged in a splitter into the cpu option plug.. Maybe I should move those to my fan controller in my case..

EDIT:
Hmm.. I've tried everything I can think of. My fan setup is totally different now but still no go on the 1A and 1B chassis fans. I took the 3 fans off of the CPU OPT header and stuck them in plug 3B. I gained like 600RPM on my water pump!! Is that normal?







Lol. The fastest I've seen it was 2500rpm.. its hitting 3100rpm now and thats not because I put it on max. It never went over 2500.

The fans worked after I installed the water loop, so I dont think its that. I guess its possible I could have shorted something out? Everything else seems to be working 101% so Im puzzled.

My only concern is if any other damage has been done to the MB. If I blew out 1A and 1B, because too much power, and it doesn't effect anything else then so be it. Def not worth an RMA, everything else is A+!

The good news, I gained 100mhz on my OC and only 3c higher because of the faster pump speeds! This is my first water loop otherwise I would have known the speed should have been higher.. Doh!

What to do!?









Thanks for reading!


----------



## prostreetcamaro

Guys did I hit the silicon jackpot with my new 5820k? It's doing 4.7 at 1.3 volts. I have not tried any higher yet but will get around to it soon.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prostreetcamaro*
> 
> Guys did I hit the silicon jackpot with my new 5820k? It's doing 4.7 at 1.3 volts. I have not tried any higher yet but will get around to it soon.


Bootable? Validation Stable?
CB Stable?
Encoding Stable?


----------



## prostreetcamaro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Bootable? Validation Stable?
> CB Stable?
> Encoding Stable?


lol well I just rendered out a 8GB 4K video from my phantom 3 pro in premiere pro and currently running prime and so far she is flying along nice and easy.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prostreetcamaro*
> 
> lol well I just rendered out a 8GB 4K video from my phantom 3 pro in premiere pro and currently running prime and so far she is flying along nice and easy.


Batch..?


----------



## lmarklar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skilly*
> 
> Hey guys. I need some advice, please. Im about to RMA my RVE because the 1A and 1B fan headers stopped giving enough power. Other than that it works 100%. Im just worried about getting the RMA and having another problem. I copied this from the ROG forums, it seems people are mixed on the RMA. I'll move this post if needed but I posted in the RVE and didnt get a response. Gonna give this one last shot before I RMA.. or not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just recently installed a water loop into my RVE 5960x combo and its working awesome. I have fans plugged into every plug on the MB. They've worked flawlessly since I got this board, it was right after the new year.
> 
> After installing the water loop I started to play around with the fan speeds, no reason to keep them blasting anymore. I got everything setup the way I wanted but noticed both of my side fans from the MB fan #1 connector on the MB were very dim.. I just thought it was because they were on silent.
> 
> I started the PC this morning and everything seemed fine.. I took the door off to adjust something and noticed my two fans were not spinning.. The LEDS were on but no motion. I tried them in the other plugs and they spin up totally fine. And I tried different fans in the Fan#1 plug and I'm getting the same, LED but no motion.
> 
> I reset the CMOS battery and started from scratch. Same thing, the fan connectors dont seem to be giving me enough power.
> 
> I have 10 other fans hooked up and they are all working 100%.. Its just those two chassis 1a 1b fanheaders..
> 
> I do have my 3 rad fans plugged in a splitter into the cpu option plug.. Maybe I should move those to my fan controller in my case..
> 
> EDIT:
> Hmm.. I've tried everything I can think of. My fan setup is totally different now but still no go on the 1A and 1B chassis fans. I took the 3 fans off of the CPU OPT header and stuck them in plug 3B. I gained like 600RPM on my water pump!! Is that normal?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol. The fastest I've seen it was 2500rpm.. its hitting 3100rpm now and thats not because I put it on max. It never went over 2500.
> 
> The fans worked after I installed the water loop, so I dont think its that. I guess its possible I could have shorted something out? Everything else seems to be working 101% so Im puzzled.
> 
> My only concern is if any other damage has been done to the MB. If I blew out 1A and 1B, because too much power, and it doesn't effect anything else then so be it. Def not worth an RMA, everything else is A+!
> 
> The good news, I gained 100mhz on my OC and only 3c higher because of the faster pump speeds! This is my first water loop otherwise I would have known the speed should have been higher.. Doh!
> 
> What to do!?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for reading!


Sounds like you drew too much current through the MB for the fans. There is an upper limit that the board can support. Just the fact that by removing fans your pump gained 600 rpm is telling us that you are over drawing.

Get a fan controller, you can't run that many fans + pump off your headers. You can try to RMA the board, but it's at a bet it's nothing wrong with the manufacturing. It will give you an absolute maximum amperage rating in the manual. Now add up all the amperage of your fans and pump. Did you exceed that? If so, they won't RMA it more than likely.


----------



## lmarklar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prostreetcamaro*
> 
> lol well I just rendered out a 8GB 4K video from my phantom 3 pro in premiere pro and currently running prime and so far she is flying along nice and easy.


Nice man! I'm envious. I'm considering doing the OC warranty on my chip. Can reach 4.4 @ 1.25 but can't even get 4.6 stable at 1.38. Figure it's worth a shot....

Anyone know how long the turn around time is on the CPU OC warranty program?


----------



## yoyo711

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prostreetcamaro*
> 
> Guys did I hit the silicon jackpot with my new 5820k? It's doing 4.7 at 1.3 volts. I have not tried any higher yet but will get around to it soon.


batch # Please


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lmarklar*
> 
> Nice man! I'm envious. I'm considering doing the OC warranty on my chip. Can reach 4.4 @ 1.25 but can't even get 4.6 stable at 1.38. Figure it's worth a shot....
> 
> Anyone know how long the turn around time is on the CPU OC warranty program?


it's fast in the US. a couple of days once they receive your broken cpu.

@pinkslippers Asus sabertooth added to the MB list. Table updated.


----------



## Luca T

Hi guys, benching on Unigine Heaven with the 980Ti I realized I have a drop in the minimum fps

I have Cpu at 4,5ghz, cache at 4,1ghz and ram 3200
(Using the XMP profile it sets the strap on 100)

Everything was perfect and every stress test of hours passed, games perfects as well

But in heaven I saw low minimum fps compared with others so I cheched everything

I found out the minimum fps drop disappears if I change the strap and ram frequency

The problem are:

- if With same setting of before I lower the ram frequency system doesn't start

- if I change the strap to 125 then set ram to 3000 the minimum fps in the bench heaven come back regular but then in Real bench the system is not stable (stop to work)

I made hundreds of tests but I'm not able to solve helpppp please


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lmarklar*
> 
> Nice man! I'm envious. I'm considering doing the OC warranty on my chip. Can reach 4.4 @ 1.25 but can't even get 4.6 stable at 1.38. Figure it's worth a shot....
> 
> Anyone know how long the turn around time is on the CPU OC warranty program?


Luck of the draw eh? I can't do higher than 4.6GHz unless I give it more than 1.36V of Vcore. 4.3GHz only needs 1.21V of Vcore though, massive difference. I hate HW-E voltage wall.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luca T*
> 
> Hi guys, benching on Unigine Heaven with the 980Ti I realized I have a drop in the minimum fps
> 
> I have Cpu at 4,5ghz, cache at 4,1ghz and ram 3200
> (Using the XMP profile it sets the strap on 100)
> 
> Everything was perfect and every stress test of hours passed, games perfects as well
> 
> But in heaven I saw low minimum fps compared with others so I cheched everything
> 
> I found out the minimum fps drop disappears if I change the strap and ram frequency
> 
> The problem are:
> 
> - if With same setting of before I lower the ram frequency system doesn't start
> 
> - if I change the strap to 125 then set ram to 3000 the minimum fps in the bench heaven come back regular but then in Real bench the system is not stable (stop to work)
> 
> I made hundreds of tests but I'm not able to solve helpppp please


Are you using the same power setings on 100 and 125 (eg, high perf mode, or speedstep disabled in bios?). min frame rates in unigine are usually linked ot scene changes and load times which benefit from hi perf mode.


----------



## Luca T

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Are you using the same power setings on 100 and 125 (eg, high perf mode, or speedstep disabled in bios?). min frame rates in unigine are usually linked ot scene changes and load times which benefit from hi perf mode.


Speedstep off yes

But I didn't touch "High perf mode"

Should I enable it? Where is it?


----------



## skilly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lmarklar*
> 
> Sounds like you drew too much current through the MB for the fans. There is an upper limit that the board can support. Just the fact that by removing fans your pump gained 600 rpm is telling us that you are over drawing.
> 
> Get a fan controller, you can't run that many fans + pump off your headers. You can try to RMA the board, but it's at a bet it's nothing wrong with the manufacturing. It will give you an absolute maximum amperage rating in the manual. Now add up all the amperage of your fans and pump. Did you exceed that? If so, they won't RMA it more than likely.


Thanks for your advice. It looks like according to this forum and the manual, each header is rated at 1amp. I tried unhooking all of the fans and just testing 1A and 1B, AI Suite is saying the fans are running at 19,000 rpms! Something is certainly borked, the thing is I never had anything crazy on the 1A and 1B, just 2x 0.26A corsair fans. One on each header.

My setup before the fan issue.

CPU FAN: EK-XRES 100 DDC MX 3.1 PWM (this plug only has 2 wires so I assumed it was/is for speed. I also have the pump plugged into a molex on on the PSU

CPU OPT: 3x EK-Vardar F3-120 fans. It says 0.12a on the fan, but on perf-pcs.com it says, Amperage per unit at max load: 0.43A. So Im confused there. I had 3 plugged in so if they were using 0.43 x3 on the CPU OPT header I definitely went over. Would that even effect the pump plug since I had it plugged into a molex too? And why do those headers still work and not 1A and 1B? Weird.

Chassis 1A and 1B, now dead. AI suite reads it at 19000 rpms but I all I get is the LED and no fan spin. They had 1 Corsair rated at 0.26a plugged into each.

Chassis 2A and 2B. I had 1 corsair fan on each rated at 0.40a each.

Chassis fan 3A had 1 Corsair fan rated at .23a

Chassis fan 3b had 1 Corsair fan ratesd at .26a.

I will definitely setup a fan controller, Ill prob use the OC panel.. Im just hoping I didnt do any damage to anything else. If I have to buy a new MB, it is what it is.. But Im still not sure I did anything wrong since those vardar fans say 0.12a on the fan itself, that confuses me.

Does anyone know of a reliable way to check if there was any other damage to the board? Its running perfect as of now and I passed my normal stress tests after the fan issue. Any more advice is super appreciated.







Thank you!


----------



## prostreetcamaro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yoyo711*
> 
> batch # Please


L5080443


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Are you using the same power setings on 100 and 125 (eg, high perf mode, or speedstep disabled in bios?). min frame rates in unigine are usually linked ot scene changes and load times which benefit from hi perf mode.


This ^

Performance dips in Heaven are normally at scene changes, even with power settings set more aggressively you may still get them regardless


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luca T*
> 
> Speedstep off yes
> 
> But I didn't touch "High perf mode"
> 
> Should I enable it? Where is it?


with speed step off (and I assume sleep modes disbaled) your rig is essentially running in high perf mode. But: windows advanced power settings> min processor state> set to 100%.


----------



## Luca T

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> with speed step off (and I assume sleep modes disbaled) your rig is essentially running in high perf mode. But: windows advanced power settings> min processor state> set to 100%.


I'm not sure about sleep modes

Which should I disable?
Do your mean C state?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luca T*
> 
> I'm not sure about sleep modes
> 
> Which should I disable?
> Do your mean C state?


just leave the c-states on auto unless you want to have low power states available (which do little with speddstep off and windows Hi-perf profile anyway).


----------



## Luca T

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> just leave the c-states on auto unless you want to have low power states available (which do little with speddstep off and windows Hi-perf profile anyway).


Perfect thanks


----------



## yoyo711

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prostreetcamaro*
> 
> L5080443


Where did you buy from ?
Need to get one tho...


----------



## Luca T

I would have found a stable setting at:

Cpu. 4,3Ghz at 1,25v
Cache 3,9Ghz at 1,2v
Ram 3200Mhz 16-16-16-35-2T at 1,35v

Would it be a good daily?

I need to push a SLI of 980Ti overclocked

Or should it be better find a higher daily?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luca T*
> 
> I would have found a stable setting at:
> 
> Cpu. 4,3Ghz at 1,25v
> Cache 3,9Ghz at 1,2v
> Ram 3200Mhz 16-16-16-35-2T at 1,35v
> 
> Would it be a good daily?
> 
> I need to push a SLI of 980Ti overclocked
> 
> Or should it be better find a higher daily?


1.25V on the core is a good OC for 24/7. I would do two things:

1) increase cache to 40-42 keeping cache voltage ~ 1.25+/- .02. Cache (I/O) and ram are very coupled so:
2) adjust ram timings.... to get 1T. Makes a significant improvement in everything memory related. you can probably get that kit to run 3200 c15-16-16-41-1T at (well) under 1.4V. on the main voltage page set dram voltage to like 1.4V - this is the Training voltage (I use 1.425V) then in the dram timings menu , after manually entering the first 5 timings, scroll down to 'Eventual Dram Voltage" and set this to the voltage to run at ( start at 1.375V and up from there). Train the kit at a slightly higher voltage than use eventual to stabilize. Use HCI Memtest (pro if you pay $5) to test the ram stability: 1 instance per thread and divide 90% of your ram equally across all 16 instances (for a 5960X).

How did you test the stability of the cpu OC? (since we;re talking 24/7 use)

once you get the ram tuned - a higher core OC is doable depending on your cooling.


----------



## Luca T

I tested with OCCT, RealBench (both stress-test and benchmark) and benchmark of heavy games like Metro Last Light


----------



## Luca T

As cache voltage 1,25v on daily is ok?

As well for ram 1,37v?


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luca T*
> 
> As cache voltage 1,25v on daily is ok?
> 
> As well for ram 1,37v?


Yes to both. Don't exceed 1.25V of cache and don't exceed 1.4V of VDIMM (RAM Voltage). Other than that, keep your core temperatures below 80C and you should be golden. Might even rival Mr. Silicon Lottery's chip.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luca T*
> 
> I tested with OCCT, RealBench (both stress-test and benchmark) and benchmark of heavy games like Metro Last Light


good to know you didn't punish your cpu with p95.


----------



## Luca T

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> good to know you didn't punish your cpu with p95.


I read not to use it!









What about Aida64's stress test ?


----------



## Luca T

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Yes to both. Don't exceed 1.25V of cache and don't exceed 1.4V of VDIMM (RAM Voltage). Other than that, keep your core temperatures below 80C and you should be golden. Might even rival Mr. Silicon Lottery's chip.


Thanks


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luca T*
> 
> I read not to use it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What about Aida64's stress test ?


AID64 stress is good.. and very good to test the cache OC stability.


----------



## yoyo711

Try to pick up MC 5820K but they only have 2 CPU and they do not have L5080443 batch only L507 and L510 .......


----------



## Luca T

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> AID64 stress is good.. and very good to test the cache OC stability.


Perfect I'll try!

Still I can't figure out why my previous OC that seemed rocksolid then dropped minimum fps in Heaven benchmark in that way


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luca T*
> 
> Perfect I'll try!
> 
> Still I can't figure out why my previous OC that seemed rocksolid then dropped minimum fps in Heaven benchmark in that way


Can you run FireStrike for me?

I'm bugged by an issue too. Low Physics on FS.

Used to get 19K but now, won't even get past 15K


----------



## Luca T

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Can you run FireStrike for me?
> 
> I'm bugged by an issue too. Low Physics on FS.
> 
> Used to get 19K but now, won't even get past 15K


Yes, I don't have but I will downloads it and run It, but you need to wait until tomorrow!

I need to sleep it's 5 in the morning here and I passed all night on OC


----------



## Pawelr98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yoyo711*
> 
> Try to pick up MC 5820K but they only have 2 CPU and they do not have L5080443 batch only L507 and L510 .......


I have 5820K L507D097.

Will check when possible.
That is sometime next week when I get back to motherland and order DDR4 ram(Cheap 2133MHZ 2x4GB Goodram kit).


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luca T*
> 
> Yes, I don't have but I will downloads it and run It, but you need to wait until tomorrow!
> 
> I need to sleep it's 5 in the morning here and I passed all night on OC


No worries mate.


----------



## jdhorn88

any specific reason for no haswell-e overclock guide?


----------



## ALT F4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdhorn88*
> 
> any specific reason for no haswell-e overclock guide?


The haswell overclocking guide covers pretty much everything.


----------



## turtletrax

My J513B163 5930k is actually starting to impress me now. I am passing Aida stress testing at 4.5Ghz at 1.242 Vcore and cache at 4.1Ghz with 1.17v. I am thinking I can still drop volts on the core too! Will play around and get some ss for you guy either tonight or tomorrow. I have microwave wireless Internet that desperately needs a tower because of trees, but can use my cell to load some pics.


----------



## turtletrax

Down to 1.165v







Aida is still chugging along. Woot!


----------



## ambientblue

I recently settled for 4.4GHz 1.29v 3.6Ghz cache. Performs the same as 4.5ghz with stock cache.


----------



## ambientblue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> just leave the c-states on auto unless you want to have low power states available (which do little with speddstep off and windows Hi-perf profile anyway).


turning c-state off lowered my CPU temps a lot for some reason. Dropped 10c at idle and nearly same under load.


----------



## greghor

Hello








I have problem with my cpu
My 5820k is working 2 months
When I got everything from shop (ram, mobo and cpu) first i did was checking oc abilities
First I checked 4,4 ghz profile with 1,3v, next was 4,6ghz with 1,36 vcore
I did tests and finaly find lowest vcore 1,29. Cpu passed 15min OCCT
Everything was fine, but not so long ago I returned to the stock setting to make everthing on my own (before a little part of setting was from oc profile)
I set each settings the same to check if everything is ok and here is problem: I can't pass even 5 min OCCT without bsod
Before cpu was stable as rock, now bsod's appear <20sec
Any ideas? I dont know what to do
My Pc: 5820k, asrock x99m killer bios 1.80, 2x4gb Adata 2800 cl17, water block Koolance 370, sr1 420


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ambientblue*
> 
> turning c-state off lowered my CPU temps a lot *for some reason*. Dropped 10c at idle and nearly same under load.


... 'for some _unknown_ reason'...
I have no idea why it would do that.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greghor*
> 
> Hello
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have problem with my cpu
> My 5820k is working 2 months
> When I got everything from shop (ram, mobo and cpu) first i did was checking oc abilities
> First I checked 4,4 ghz profile with 1,3v, next was 4,6ghz with 1,36 vcore
> I did tests and finaly find lowest vcore 1,29. Cpu passed 15min OCCT
> Everything was fine, but not so long ago I returned to the stock setting to make everthing on my own (before a little part of setting was from oc profile)
> I set each settings the same to check if everything is ok and here is problem: I can't pass even 5 min OCCT without bsod
> Before cpu was stable as rock, now bsod's appear <20sec
> Any ideas? I dont know what to do
> My Pc: 5820k, asrock x99m killer bios 1.80, 2x4gb Adata 2800 cl17, water block Koolance 370, sr1 420
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


erm.. did you save the working 4.6 to a bios profile save slot?


----------



## greghor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> erm.. did you save the working 4.6 to a bios profile save slot?


Yes
I changed only 2 values in ready-to-use save: vcore and multiplier and everything was ok and that's my "save"








I remember I used to make animation. To render this animation i have used Cinema4d
sth about 1>hour without any bsod, error. Later I was playing BF3, GTA5 - no bsod's and errors too
In addition I disabled XMP too. In my opinion I did everything to make cpu as much stable as possible


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greghor*
> 
> Hello
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have problem with my cpu
> My 5820k is working 2 months
> When I got everything from shop (ram, mobo and cpu) first i did was checking oc abilities
> First I checked 4,4 ghz profile with 1,3v, next was 4,6ghz with 1,36 vcore
> I did tests and finaly find lowest vcore 1,29. Cpu passed 15min OCCT
> Everything was fine, but not so long ago I returned to the stock setting to make everthing on my own (before a little part of setting was from oc profile)
> I set each settings the same to check if everything is ok and here is problem: I can't pass even 5 min OCCT without bsod
> Before cpu was stable as rock, now bsod's appear <20sec
> Any ideas? I dont know what to do
> My Pc: 5820k, asrock x99m killer bios 1.80, 2x4gb Adata 2800 cl17, water block Koolance 370, sr1 420


Less than 20 seconds when you were stable before? Something else must have changed somewhere, maybe try clearing everything and trying again?


----------



## greghor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> Less than 20 seconds when you were stable before? Something else must have changed somewhere, maybe try clearing everything and trying again?


I did it many times
That's problem: i dont remember if i changed sth what is very important
I have my Win7 reinstalled, bios was downgraded (test) and upgraded (again cpu test)
Maybe i should turn off C-states? but i'm not sure which


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greghor*
> 
> I did it many times
> That's problem: i dont remember if i changed sth what is very important
> I have my Win7 reinstalled, bios was downgraded (test) and upgraded (again cpu test)
> Maybe i should turn off C-states? but i'm not sure which


nah, it's not c-states (unless possibly you are using adaptive vcore?)
gonna have to go at this stepwise:
So - if i understand you correctly, if you reload the OC that was working for 2 months, it is no longer stable? If yes, and no other changes were made (even drivers or attached devices) post back.


----------



## Luca T

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> nah, it's not c-states (unless possibly you are using adaptive vcore?)
> gonna have to go at this stepwise:
> So - if i understand you correctly, if you reload the OC that was working for 2 months, it is no longer stable? If yes, and no other changes were made (even drivers or attached devices) post back.


With adaptive Vcore muse C-state be disabled?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luca T*
> 
> With adaptive Vcore muse C-state be disabled?


No. Just trying to eliminate possibilities. So, what about the question(s) asked?


----------



## greghor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> nah, it's not c-states (unless possibly you are using adaptive vcore?)
> gonna have to go at this stepwise:
> So - if i understand you correctly, if you reload the OC that was working for 2 months, it is no longer stable? If yes, and no other changes were made (*even drivers* or attached devices) post back.


Yes, you understand correctly
I dont use adaptive, only offset
I will try with older gpu drivers
is it good idea to check on the other mobo? I dont know but i dont trust my mobo too much


----------



## Luca T

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> No. Just trying to eliminate possibilities. So, what about the question(s) asked?


Still trying to find out what was the problem with the previous OC









Now I'm trying to lower the cache voltage for the cache 4.1ghz, I'm testing with Aida and the The RampageV shows AA message

Isn't it the code for the sleep states?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luca T*
> 
> Still trying to find out what was the problem with the previous OC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I'm trying to lower the cache voltage for the cache 4.1ghz, I'm testing with Aida and the The RampageV shows AA message
> Isn't it the code for the sleep states?


"AA" Q-code is normal operation status - it should show that or "04" (which is wake from sleep).
gonna need more specifics regarding your bios settings in order to help w/o playing 20 questions.









edit: if you are on the R5E, bring the discussion here.


----------



## Luca T

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> "AA" Q-code is normal operation status - it should show that or "04" (which is wake from sleep).
> gonna need more specifics regarding your bios settings in order to help w/o playing 20 questions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: if you are on the R5E, bring the discussion here.


I have the 0802, Thanks I will

How long do you suggest to keep woorking every stress test?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luca T*
> 
> I have the 0802, Thanks I will
> 
> How long do you suggest to keep woorking every stress test?


depends on the stress test.


----------



## prostreetcamaro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yoyo711*
> 
> Where did you buy from ?
> Need to get one tho...


Microcenter in rockville md


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> "AA" Q-code is normal operation status - it should show that or "04" (which is wake from sleep).


"40" is also a good "Wake/boot from S4" code.

ETA: When I "Shut Down", I'll get a 40, if I "Restart", I get an AA.


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prostreetcamaro*
> 
> Microcenter in rockville md


I got a couple (quite good) DC chips there, they were really nice about letting me take a look at batches


----------



## rt123

Nvm.


----------



## Luca T

CPU 4,3 at 1,25v
Cache 4,1 at 1,206v
Now trying RAM's timing at 3200 15-15-16-36-1T 1,35v (eventual voltage)


----------



## Luca T

1 error after the 190% of MemTestPro 16

I try to 15- *16* - 16-36-1T-1,35v


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luca T*
> 
> 1 error after the 190% of MemTestPro 16
> 
> I try to 15- *16* - 16-36-1T-1,35v


Do note that some kits cannot do command rate 1T reliably past a certain frequency, no matter what timings you use. The easiest way to test if yours can do 1T is to set the following timings: 18-18-18-40 1T and test again. EDIT: That kit is being pushed to the limit, try raising voltage to 1.4V and try again.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luca T*
> 
> 1 error after the 190% of MemTestPro 16
> 
> I try to 15- *16* - 16-36-1T-1,35v


exactly what ram kit are you using?


----------



## Luca T

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> exactly what ram kit are you using?


Gskill Ripjaws4 16Gb 3200 16-16-16-36-2t 1,35v

Anyway I passed 500% of MemTestPro with 16 unit for 950MB each

At 3200 15-16-16-36-1t at 1,35v eventual voltage

Should it be enough?


----------



## Luca T

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Do note that some kits cannot do command rate 1T reliably past a certain frequency, no matter what timings you use. The easiest way to test if yours can do 1T is to set the following timings: 18-18-18-40 1T and test again. EDIT: That kit is being pushed to the limit, try raising voltage to 1.4V and try again.


With 15-16-16-36-1t at 1,35v (eventual Voltage) seems fine


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luca T*
> 
> Gskill Ripjaws4 16Gb 3200 16-16-16-36-2t 1,35v
> Anyway I passed 500% of MemTestPro with 16 unit for 950MB each
> At 3200 15-16-16-36-1t at 1,35v eventual voltage
> Should it be enough?


looks great! nice job.








lol - with that kit, you should try 14-15-15-39-1T! Or...Try loading the 4x4 Hynix preset for [email protected]"x" volts (I can't remember the last digit) from the bios presets, then adjust to c14-15-15-33-1T and ~ 1.375-1.385V eventual (train higher at ~ 1.4-1.425V. This preset has some very good secondary timings which really make things pretty "zippy".


----------



## Luca T

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> looks great! nice job.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol - with that kit, you should try 14-15-15-39-1T! Or...Try loading the 4x4 Hynix preset for [email protected]"x" volts (I can't remember the last digit) from the bios presets, then adjust to c14-15-15-33-1T and ~ 1.375-1.385V eventual (train higher at ~ 1.4-1.425V. This preset has some very good secondary timings which really make things pretty "zippy".


Ok, then I will stop, I wasn't sure about 500% so I keep T going and I passed 1000% 









Wow Can I push then to 14-15-15-39?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luca T*
> 
> Ok, then I will stop, I wasn't sure about 500% so I keep T going and I passed 1000%
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow Can I push then to 14-15-15-39?


worth a try for sure. try the 4x4 hynix prest for 3200 and adjust to 14-... as above. I use those secondaries for 2666c12, 3000c14 and 3200c15 on 32GB.


----------



## Luca T

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> worth a try for sure. try the 4x4 hynix prest for 3200 and adjust to 14-... as above.


Why do I need the preset? Isn't it faster to manually insert 14-15-15-39 in the timing?


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luca T*
> 
> Why do I need the preset? Isn't it faster to manually insert 14-15-15-39 in the timing?


Because preset "optimize" Secondary & Tertiary timings too, instead of just the first 5.


----------



## Jpmboy

^^


----------



## Luca T

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Because preset "optimize" Secondary & Tertiary timings too, instead of just the first 5.


Ahhhh ok, I'll do immediately


----------



## Luca T

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> ^^


----------



## Luca T

I found two preset Hynix 4X4

- single-side
- double side

Which one should I choose?

Inside single-side it let me choose a lot of "load 4x4gb Hynix S-side"
Different voltages and speed for 3200 it's "load 4x4gb Hynix S-side 1,3v 3200"

Inside doble-side it let me choose a lot of "load 4x4gb Hynix D-side"
Different voltages and speed for 3200 it's "load 4x4gb Hynix D-side 1,5v 3200"


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luca T*
> 
> I found two preset Hynix 4X4
> 
> - single-side
> - double side
> 
> Which one should I choose?
> 
> Inside single side it let me choose a lot of "load 4x4gb Hynix D-side"
> Different voltages and speed for 3200 it's "load 4x4gb Hynix D-side 1,5v 3200"


Single sided, unless you have 8GB sticks.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Luca T

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Single sided, unless you have 8GB sticks.
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


I updated with all info showed in the bios

If it is a preset 4x4gb how can I have stick of 8gb?!


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luca T*
> 
> I updated with all info showed in the bios
> 
> If it is a preset 4x4gb how can I have stick of 8gb?!


Sorry Brainfart.








But Gskill 3200C16 16GB sets are all Single Sided.

I don't understand what those BIOS options mean though.


----------



## Luca T

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Sorry Brainfart.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But Gskill 3200C16 16GB sets are all Single Sided.
> 
> I don't understand what those BIOS options mean though.


For the 3200 it shows 1,5v what does it mean?


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luca T*
> 
> For the 3200 it shows 1,5v what does it mean?


Ohh that..

It means you will need 1.5V DRAM voltage to run that preset.


----------



## Luca T

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Ohh that..
> 
> It means you will need 1.5V DRAM voltage to run that preset.


But isn't it too much for a 1,35v kit?

Jpmboy suggested 1,375-1,385v


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luca T*
> 
> But isn't it too much for a 1,35v kit?
> 
> Jpmboy suggested 1,375-1,385v


You can go upto 1.45V for daily use.








Try loading the profile & see if you can get it stable below 1.5V, if your sticks are good (they should be), you can do it.

If not, loosen up the first 4 timings a bit.


----------



## Luca T

Thanks guys, I will try this preset tomorrow


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luca T*
> 
> For the 3200 it shows 1,5v what does it mean?


Hello

The 3200 preset is 1.30V. 3300 is 1.50V.


----------



## Luca T

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> The 3200 preset is 1.30V. 3300 is 1.50V.


Hi Praz,

Yes but for the single side is 1.3v, but for the double side isn't it 1.5v?


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luca T*
> 
> Hi Praz,
> 
> Yes but for the single side, for the double side isn't it 1.5v?


Hello

I assumed you have single sided. Don't you have 4 4GB sticks?


----------



## yoyo711

Today I pick up at MC 5820k batch # J504B470 Anyone has This batch?? any good??
I'll try tomorrow


----------



## Luca T

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> I assumed you have single sided. Don't you have 4 4GB sticks?


Yes but there is even the option "4x4gb dual side" so I didn't know if my kit is single or double side!?


----------



## Kimir

You have a 4x4 16GB kit, so it's single sided. You can check by removing a ram from it's slot, look underneath the heatspreader and voila
If you had a 4x8 32GB kit, it would be double side.


----------



## Luca T

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> You have a 4x4 16GB kit, so it's single sided. You can check by removing a ram from it's slot, look underneath the heatspreader and voila
> If you had a 4x4 32GB kit, it would be double side.


I could guess this but the point is:

in the option it is not written "4x4" it's written "4x4gb" double side so it should mean 16gb double side


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luca T*
> 
> But isn't it too much for a 1,35v kit?
> Jpmboy suggested 1,375-1,385v


you are looking at the wrong IC config. anyway - the preset does not set the voltage - you do. It only sets the timings and you'll need to adjust the first 5. use the 4x4 hynix single sided preset.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> The 3200 preset is 1.30V. 3300 is 1.50V.


^^ this
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luca T*
> 
> Yes but there is even the option "4x4gb dual side" so I didn't know if my kit is single or double side!?


gotta be single sided if you have 16GB and 4 sticks. I'm not sure what that 4x4 Hynix double sided preset submenu refers to... anyone?

 

edit:
if you have AID64, it can read the manufacturer on some kits:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Kimir

No need to guess, check your Ram.
Ripjaws 4 you said, you didn't mention the part number but doesn't matter, you don't even have to remove the ram from a slot with those. With the shape of the heatspreader you can see if they are ss our ds.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luca T*
> 
> in the option it is not written "4x4" it's written "4x4gb" double side so it should mean 16gb double side


Hello

As you don't have 4GB double sided modules this is not relevant As @Jpmboy has stated the memory voltage needs to be manually set when using the profiles. Some profiles will have timings based on the listed voltage and using considerably less voltage will result in the timings being too tight for the frequency used. Unless one is well versed in memory configuration it is best to choose a profile that closely matches both the speed and voltage intending to be used. Also, if your sig contained the correct info for your current system configuration providing help would be much easier.


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

Caseking in Germany have the Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut paste back in stock, if anyone is looking to buy some:-

https://www.caseking.de/en/aircooling/cpu-cooler-accessories/thermal-compounds


----------



## lmarklar

So reading about the memory OC above, figured I'd borrow knowledge if it's available









I'm running Mushkin blackline, 16GB, I think the XMP profile is 2888 16-16-16-36-2T @ 1.2. I got them fully stable (at least stable enough for daily use and 500% mem test) at 1.39v 2666 @ 12-13-13-13-30-1T. Should I continue to push lower? I just get bored with mem overclocking and stop. At 2888 (Or the next step up on 100 block also) I can't seem to get them stable at all, so I started pushing timings instead.

Which would be more beneficial, increasing the timing until I can increase the freq, or continue to lower timings?


----------



## skilly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CYBER-SNIPA*
> 
> Caseking in Germany have the Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut paste back in stock, if anyone is looking to buy some:-
> 
> https://www.caseking.de/en/aircooling/cpu-cooler-accessories/thermal-compounds


Bahh! I was just about to checkout but there is no shipping to the USA.







Anyone know how to get this stuff in the US?


----------



## Kimir

No US shop has it yet, ask them to get it. They also have a facebook page (there is a store button in there, woot?!)
https://www.facebook.com/ThermalGrizzly


----------



## VSG

I talked to both Hank and Eike so, if things go well, PPCs should carry it soon.


----------



## Luca T

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CYBER-SNIPA*
> 
> Caseking in Germany have the Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut paste back in stock, if anyone is looking to buy some:-
> 
> https://www.caseking.de/en/aircooling/cpu-cooler-accessories/thermal-compounds


Is it good?

I haven't ever tried, I usually use the "IC Diamond 24" that is awesome


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luca T*
> 
> Is it good?
> 
> I haven't ever tried, I usually use the "IC Diamond 24" that is awesome


I too was using IC Diamond 24, but have recently switched to PK3. All reports that I've seen say that the Grizzly is very good, but I have not tried it yet. The ease of application is the main draw for me tho. I have ordered 2 tubes so I'll report back once I've had the pleasure of spreading it!!! LOL


----------



## Luca T

Which is the advised maximum voltage for Ram in daily use?

I'm trying the preset Hynix 4x4gb single side 3200 1.3v

Then adjusted at 14-15-15-33-1T 1,385v eventual voltage


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luca T*
> 
> Which is the advised maximum voltage for Ram in daily use?
> 
> I'm trying the preset Hynix 4x4gb single side 3200 1.3v
> 
> Then adjusted at 14-15-15-33-1T 1,385v eventual voltage


and is it stable? no dropped ram sticks?

I run 1.4V 24/7 using eight 4GB sticks. no issues so far. General consensus is 1.4V is fine... this is OCN right? Not SVN (safe voltage network).


----------



## Luca T

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> and is it stable? no dropped ram sticks?
> 
> I run 1.4V 24/7 using eight 4GB sticks. no issues so far. General consensus is 1.4V is fine... this is OCN right? Not SVN (safe voltage network).


No it shows error after few minutes in OCCT

Should I rise voltage? Or higher timing?

What do you mean for "dropped ram sticks"?


----------



## Luca T

I tried rising the timing step by step now 15-16-16-36-1t 1,395v eventual

Lower timing always error


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luca T*
> 
> I tried rising the timing step by step now 15-16-16-36-1t 1,395v eventual
> 
> Lower timing always error


that's still very good if you have the preset secondaries loaded. you can get a sense of any improvement by running the memory and cache benchmark in AID64.


----------



## Luca T

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> that's still very good if you have the preset secondaries loaded. you can get a sense of any improvement by running the memory and cache benchmark in AID64.


Yes, I based the OC on the preset Hynix 4x4gb you said before and just adjusted primary timing as you said


----------



## Silent Scone

CAS 14 will be difficult on stability with these voltages unless you have a good kit, or loosen influential seconds. I find personally when pushing things further it's worth while doing an initial large run with HCI, and then 2 or 3 runs to 400-600% from cold.

Edit: If you want to attempt CAS 14 again, try looking at TWCL


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luca T*
> 
> Yes, I based the OC on the preset Hynix 4x4gb you said before and just adjusted primary timing as you said


nice. test the stability as before and if good, save the profile to a bios save slot.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> CAS 14 will be difficult on stability with these voltages unless you have a good kit, or loosen influential seconds. I find personally when pushing things further it's worth while doing an initial large run with HCI, and then 2 or 3 runs to 400-600% from cold.
> Edit: *If you want to attempt CAS 14 again, try looking at TWCL*


^^ this. may have to set this closer to CL.

Curious - I can run 3000 c14 tWCL9, but 3200 needs c15 or 16 tWCL 16


----------



## Luca T

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> nice. test the stability as before and if good, save the profile to a bios save slot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^ this. may have to set this closer to CL.
> 
> Curious - I can run 3000 c14 tWCL9, but 3200 needs c15 or 16 tWCL 16


On this kit at 3200 the 15-16-16-36 seems like a wall, even at high voltage it doesn't allow to tight timing more


----------



## Luca T

Is it 500% of MemTestPro enough? Or does it need 800-1000%?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> nice. test the stability as before and if good, save the profile to a bios save slot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^ this. may have to set this closer to CL.
> 
> Curious - I can run 3000 c14 tWCL9, but 3200 needs c15 or 16 tWCL 16


3200 C15 has alluded my kit sub 1.4v, but TWCL 14 is fine by me (1.36v eventual)










Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luca T*
> 
> Is it 500% of MemTestPro enough? Or does it need 800-1000%?


As I mentioned above, you can do an initial pass to 1000% which should be plenty as this is considered the golden standard by HCI themselves. However to account for training drift and potential POST headaches I find it best to do consecutive runs up to 400-500%. If no errors then you're as near to unconditional as you can likely be


----------



## Luca T

Hoping that will be completely stable this Ram's OC my next doubt is:

For a daily

- should I stop here at CPU 4,3ghz 1,25v and cache 4,1ghz 1,2v?

Or

- will I have noticeable gain at 4,5ghz cache 4,1?

Ps: I tried before CPU 4,5 and cache 4,1 but it seems to need 1,3v on CPU and *1,28v* on cache


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luca T*
> 
> Hoping that will be completely stable this Ram's OC my next doubt is:
> 
> For a daily
> 
> - should I stop here at CPU 4,3ghz 1,25v and cache 4,1ghz 1,2v?
> 
> Or
> 
> - will I have noticeable gain at 4,5ghz cache 4,1?
> 
> Ps: I tried before CPU 4,5 and cache 4,1 but it seems to need 1,3v on CPU and *1,28v* on cache


Don't be afraid to stick with what you are comfortable with. 4.3 and 4.1 cache with 3200 dram is a well balanced system







. It's user preference, if you feel comfortable with edging 1.3v then feel free to push stability there (if cooling allows)

I normally have a voltage in mind before I set out, and work towards that. Can make things easier.


----------



## skilly

What are you guys using as offset for the Cache Voltage these days? Im at 4GHZ but I'm constantly at 1.24-1.25v. I have it set to auto and know I can probably go a little higher with some tweaking.

Thanks


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skilly*
> 
> What are you guys using as offset for the Cache Voltage these days? Im at 4GHZ but I'm constantly at 1.24-1.25v. I have it set to auto and know I can probably go a little higher with some tweaking.
> 
> Thanks


Cache like most things is sample dependant. I need 1.25v for 4.0ghz. 0.300+ offset


----------



## moorhen2

CL15, 1.385 eventual. Still tweaking.









http://s572.photobucket.com/user/moorhen2/media/Capture201.jpg.html


----------



## seth1969

Hi Folks, 1st post so go easy on me please.

Just bought a x99 rig and water cooled for the first time, alot of first going on here









5930k
gigabyte soc champion
gskill ripclaws 2400 ram 4x4

I am just looking for some advice on overclocking on this platform.

Things like llc settings and such like.

So far i just done x45 multi @100 1.23v manual volts and did real bench for 8 hours and it passed.

Where is best to go from this point, ive read alot of this thread trying to learn but alot of it goes over my dumb head









Cheers.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seth1969*
> 
> Hi Folks, 1st post so go easy on me please.
> 
> Just bought a x99 rig and water cooled for the first time, alot of first going on here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5930k
> gigabyte soc champion
> gskill ripclaws 2400 ram 4x4
> 
> I am just looking for some advice on overclocking on this platform.
> 
> Things like llc settings and such like.
> 
> So far i just done x45 multi @100 1.23v manual volts and did real bench for 8 hours and it passed.
> 
> Where is best to go from this point, ive read alot of this thread trying to learn but alot of it goes over my dumb head
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers.


Overclock Cache using an offset of +0.300V, or 1.25V. Try to go as high as possible. Most boards can handle 38 (cache OC is mobo dependent), keep trying 'till you fail.


----------



## Pawelr98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *seth1969*
> 
> Hi Folks, 1st post so go easy on me please.
> 
> Just bought a x99 rig and water cooled for the first time, alot of first going on here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5930k
> gigabyte soc champion
> gskill ripclaws 2400 ram 4x4
> 
> I am just looking for some advice on overclocking on this platform.
> 
> Things like llc settings and such like.
> 
> So far i just done x45 multi @100 1.23v manual volts and did real bench for 8 hours and it passed.
> 
> Where is best to go from this point, ive read alot of this thread trying to learn but alot of it goes over my dumb head
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers.
> 
> 
> 
> Overclock Cache using an offset of +0.300V, or 1.25V. Try to go as high as possible. Most boards can handle 38 (cache OC is mobo dependent), keep trying 'till you fail.
Click to expand...

To reach higher OC cache you need OC socket.
or
This mod (basically does the same as OC socket but through mod of CPU)
http://hwbot.org/news/11337_der8auers_guide_for_haswell_e_4ghz_uncore_for_all_motherboards/


----------



## rt123

His motherboard already has an OC socket, just needs to flick a switch.


----------



## seth1969

Thanks guys,

I'll give this a go and report back, is it best to keep input voltage as low as i can?


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seth1969*
> 
> Thanks guys,
> 
> I'll give this a go and report back, is it best to keep input voltage as low as i can?


CPU input volt between 1.9-1.95V.

Before you start playing with Cache, shutdown your PC, flick the switch above your SATA slots into mode 2.

Go to the CPU voltages menu & set VL6 to 1.45V.

Also make sure you are on the latest F4i BIOS.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seth1969*
> 
> Thanks guys,
> 
> I'll give this a go and report back, is it best to keep input voltage as low as i can?


Ive gone through a couple chips that need up to 2.05 vccin @ 4.6Ghz with 1.35 vcore and another that needs only 1.93vccin for 4.5Ghz with 1.32vcore. Just need to find out what your chip needs for set frequency / core voltage.

Seems like you have a pretty good cpu, may not need much vccin.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seth1969*
> 
> Thanks guys,
> 
> I'll give this a go and report back, is it best to keep input voltage as low as i can?


VCCIN (Input) is a tricky one. Best way to secure stability is to set it to 2.00V with low-medium LLC. You'll need less voltage with LLC enabled - which is a good thing if you're merely testing out stability. _Enabling LLC increases VRM stress and temps_. I wouldn't personally run VCCIN higher than 2.00V myself, regardless of LLC for 24/7 use. LLC also doesn't guard against *overshoot* (voltage going higher than is necessary due to full load to idle changes), so that's why at higher VCCIN, using a lower setting or no LLC is more advisable. (I use a high setting because at 1.87V, overshoot is capped to ~1.93V, which is still in the safe zone, and even that is a generous overshoot value). I don't ever exceed 1.95V of VCCIN with LLC at a setting which eliminates Vdroop (LLC 7/9, 100% or "medium-high") because of the risk of overshoot (which can fry your CPU if you're not careful).


----------



## Kimir

So the NH-D14 wouldn't fit if I put the four stick of RAM, running with two at the moment...
I can't get the ram to work at 2666, let alone 3200Mhz... I set 1.4v and 1.395v eventual but it always stays at 1.2v, huh?!








And with the cache, well dis







:

When I try higher than 36 on cache, it doesn't boot.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



bios stock

few CB run






Tried quickly 4.6 at 1.25v and passed then tried 4.7 at 1.285, bsod. No matter, temp are too high for air, will try again on water.


----------



## Luca T

Testing finshed!
the profile cpu 4.3ghz 1.25v - Cache 4.1ghz 1.2v - ram 3200 15-16-16-36-1t 1.35v eventual (hynix 4x4gb setting based) ready


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> So the NH-D14 wouldn't fit if I put the four stick of RAM, running with two at the moment...
> I can't get the ram to work at 2666, let alone 3200Mhz... I set 1.4v and 1.395v eventual but it always stays at 1.2v, huh?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And with the cache, well dis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :
> 
> When I try higher than 36 on cache, it doesn't boot.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> bios stock
> 
> few CB run
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tried quickly 4.6 at 1.25v and passed then tried 4.7 at 1.285, bsod. No matter, temp are too high for air, will try again on water.


See if you can get the RAM to work on 125 strap. I have gotten it to work on both, but your situation might be different right now.
With the Cache situation the RVE guys will have to help you. I don't think Asus gives you control over the VL voltages.

Finally, upto 1.3V for 4.7G.


----------



## Kimir

At first that's what I did.
Enable XMP (automatically set strap to 125), set 1.35v and check the primary timings. Save and exit and it stop with Q-code 53 memory init error.
Loving the safe boot button, no need to clear cmos and lose everything. I raised ram voltage to 1.4 and added eventual and tried again, same error. checked the voltage with the DMM and it stay at 1.2v no matter what voltage I set. No idea if it's because I've only two stick in there, it doesn't make sense to me.

Everyone seems to be able to OC the cache easily with the R5E, I raised the cache voltage (the offset, like JPM setting for cache at 4.2Ghz) but when I set 38 or higher it doesn't boot.

4.7Ghz will wait for watercooling, no hurry on that. Hitting 70°c + with 1.25v already.


----------



## rt123

Well your problem seems to be Mobo not supplying the proper DRAM voltage. Try the latest BIOS, if you haven't already.

Or wait till one of Raja, Praz, Jpmboy or Silent Scone show up.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> I don't think Asus gives you control over the VL voltages.


Hello

Actually there are more control options and finer granularity than other boards. With that said the auto rules for cache clocking are good and unless one is using LN2 there is no need for manual adjustments.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Actually there are more control options and finer granularity than other boards. With that said the auto rules for cache clocking are good and unless one is using LN2 there is no need for manual adjustments.


Good to know. I was under the wrong impression, sorry.


----------



## devilhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> So the NH-D14 wouldn't fit if I put the four stick of RAM, running with two at the moment...
> I can't get the ram to work at 2666, let alone 3200Mhz... I set 1.4v and 1.395v eventual but it always stays at 1.2v, huh?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And with the cache, well dis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :
> 
> When I try higher than 36 on cache, it doesn't boot.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> bios stock
> 
> few CB run
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tried quickly 4.6 at 1.25v and passed then tried 4.7 at 1.285, bsod. No matter, temp are too high for air, will try again on water.


Today i got package from Jpmboy too --> 5960X, a bit later than you








So my previous 5960X ---> Core 4.6ghz/ Cache 4.5ghz 1.27v/1.27v
Which i got today 5960X ---> Core 4.6ghz/ Cache 4.5ghz 1.25v/1.34v (15 min run RealBench 16gb and aida for cache)
decision decision decision...
And thanks Jpmboy one more time


----------



## Luca T

My previous oc was cpu 4.5 at 1.3v and cache 4.1 at 1.28v

At present cpu 4.3 attività 1.25v and cache 4.1 at 1.2v

Is it possible that rising cpu at 4.5 needs even an adjusting off the cache voltage from 1.2v to 1.28v?


----------



## seth1969

Boots in to windows 4.5 core @1.23 4.5 cache auto

1.95 input voltage

Whats good for testing cache stability please?


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seth1969*
> 
> Boots in to windows 4.5 core @1.23 4.5 cache auto
> 
> 1.95 input voltage
> 
> Whats good for testing cache stability please?


AiDA64 Stability Test with only "Cache" box ticked.


----------



## Kimir

Ok DRAM voltage issue fixed, did a clear CMOS made it work. Tried 2666, it worked, then wanted to test higher cache and changed it in windows, bad idea apparently, system hang.
After reboot, tried 3200, loaded "4x4 Hynix SS 3200 1.3v" setting with 15-15-15-35 1.4v and worked. 3h40 am and I'm going to bed. Will see tomorrow what's up with the cache.









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Oh and
4.6Ghz CB15

4.7Ghz CB15

this was way to toasty for my liking, 1.29v on Air is a big nop. Can't wait to put it all on water and have some fun benching.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> So the NH-D14 wouldn't fit if I put the four stick of RAM, running with two at the moment...
> I can't get the ram to work at 2666, let alone 3200Mhz... I set 1.4v and 1.395v eventual but it always stays at 1.2v, huh?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And with the cache, well dis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :
> 
> When I try higher than 36 on cache, it doesn't boot.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> bios stock
> 
> few CB run
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tried quickly 4.6 at 1.25v and passed then tried 4.7 at 1.285, bsod. N*o matter, temp are too high for air, will try again on water*.


get some clod air blowing on that NH-D14!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> At first that's what I did.
> Enable XMP (automatically set strap to 125), set 1.35v and check the primary timings. Save and exit and it stop with Q-code 53 memory init error.
> Loving the safe boot button, no need to clear cmos and lose everything. I raised ram voltage to 1.4 and added eventual and tried again, same error. checked the voltage with the DMM and it stay at 1.2v no matter what voltage I set. No idea if it's because I've only two stick in there, it doesn't make sense to me.
> 
> *Everyone seems to be able to OC the cache easily with the R5E, I raised the cache voltage (the offset, like JPM setting for cache at 4.2Ghz) but when I set 38 or higher it doesn't boot.
> *
> 4.7Ghz will wait for watercooling, no hurry on that. Hitting 70°c + with 1.25v already.


Did you set vr fault to disabled, and high perf mode? Also, what VCCIN are you using? With Cache, nvm - best to post a few bios screenines when you have a chance.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Ok DRAM voltage issue fixed, did a clear CMOS made it work. Tried 2666, it worked, then wanted to test higher cache and changed it in windows, bad idea apparently, system hang.
> After reboot, tried 3200, loaded "4x4 Hynix SS 3200 1.3v" setting with 15-15-15-35 1.4v and worked. 3h40 am and I'm going to bed. Will see tomorrow what's up with the cache.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!











this is the 038 batch? I'm betting you are overvolting that at 4.7. try raising VSA to 1.97 (mid-high llc, like 6-7)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devilhead*
> 
> Today i got package from Jpmboy too --> 5960X, a bit later than you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So my previous 5960X ---> Core 4.6ghz/ Cache 4.5ghz 1.27v/1.27v
> Which i got today 5960X ---> Core 4.6ghz/ Cache 4.5ghz 1.25v/1.34v (15 min run RealBench 16gb and aida for cache)
> decision decision decision...
> And thanks Jpmboy one more time


NIce! glad it got there. 4.5 cache with 1.34V is daaum good!








but not as good as your previous chip.


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> get some clod air blowing on that NH-D14!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you set vr fault to disabled, and high perf mode? Also, what VCCIN are you using? With Cache, nvm - best to post a few bios screenines when you have a chance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is the 038 batch?


I could at least make the fan run at 100% yeah








I didn't at first, then yes after I successfully booted and could check the screens you send me. couldn't use the profile tho since I'm on the latest bios.
Cache voltage apply fine, I see 1.29v with the +360 offset under load. I pretty much copied all your bios setting, except a few things. 1.93v VCCIN, reading 1.89v under load. Clear CMOS fixed that dram and VIN voltage wasn't applying correctly, like if the disabled vr wasn't working.

That's the J513B036 (it's 36 not 38







), I have no other.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> I could at least make the fan run at 100% yeah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't at first, then yes after I successfully booted and could check the screens you send me. couldn't use the profile tho since I'm on the latest bios.
> Cache voltage apply fine, I see 1.29v with the +360 offset under load. I pretty much copied all your bios setting, except a few things. 1.93v VCCIN, reading 1.89v under load. Clear CMOS fixed that dram and VIN voltage wasn't applying correctly, like if the disabled vr wasn't working.
> 
> That's the J513B036 (it's 36 not 38
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ), I have no other.


cool
thanks! "36"








IMO - get that thing on water before pushing much further. Enjoy!


----------



## Luca T

I've always let VCCIN auto, did I have to set it manually?


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luca T*
> 
> I've always let VCCIN auto, did I have to set it manually?


Check it with HWinfo64. As long as BIOS doesn't set it above 2.00V, don't worry about it. More often than not, the BIOS on these X99 boards isn't "stupid" and will set appropriate values based on your other settings.


----------



## Luca T

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Check it with HWinfo64. As long as BIOS doesn't set it above 2.00V, don't worry about it. More often than not, the BIOS on these X99 boards isn't "stupid" and will set appropriate values based on your other settings.


It shows 1,88v


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luca T*
> 
> It shows 1,88v


As long as your rig isn't unstable, should be fine.


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> cool
> thanks! "36"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMO - get that thing on water before pushing much further. Enjoy!


Will be watercooled next week, I've got everything (EK supremacy EVO full nickel, beautiful heavy block! and 2 new EK 360XE rads to cool the CPU and the 980KPE) except that leak test tool I'm making, should have it next week.
Oh yes, I'm massively overvolting the cache it seems. I'm now at 4.2Ghz with 1.15v (+220 offset) - for CB15 that is. Hmm 4.5Ghz might not require much in fact, but that's for tomorrow.
Not going to run stability test until properly cooled, might do some quick FS run and bust my own scores.


----------



## Luca T

Could the rising of the CPU clock need even the rising of the cache voltage? (Not only the Vcore)


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luca T*
> 
> Could the rising of the CPU clock need even the rising of the cache voltage? (Not only the Vcore)


Very rarely if you increase CPU core clock, will cache be affected. As always, remember to increase core clock to its maximum with stock cache first. Then start OCing cache.


----------



## Luca T

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Very rarely if you increase CPU core clock, will cache be affected. As always, remember to increase core clock to its maximum with stock cache first. Then start OCing cache.


I tried and 4.5v at 1.3v seems stable but if I rise the cache at 4.1 then it needs more voltage than with CPU 4.3


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luca T*
> 
> I tried and 4.5v at 1.3v seems stable but if I rise the cache at 4.1 then it needs more voltage than with CPU 4.3


You mean you set the Core to 4.5GHz with 1.3V, and you're trying to set cache to 4.1GHz? Yeah, that's to be expected; after a certain core frequency, cache becomes unstable at the same voltages: either reduce core frequency, or reduce cache frequency. I get 1:1 scaling with "safe" voltages for both core and cache up to 4.3GHz with my rig. If I enable C-States (see sig specs) then I have to lower cache to 4.0GHz. Different settings affect cache differently, including static vs. offset and C-States (only C3 and C6).


----------



## Luca T

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> You mean you set the Core to 4.5GHz with 1.3V, and you're trying to set cache to 4.1GHz? Yeah, that's to be expected; after a certain core frequency, cache becomes unstable at the same voltages: either reduce core frequency, or reduce cache frequency. I get 1:1 scaling with "safe" voltages for both core and cache up to 4.3GHz with my rig. If I enable C-States (see sig specs) then I have to lower cache to 4.0GHz. Different settings affect cache differently, including static vs. offset and C-States (only C3 and C6).


Yes probably I explained badly before sorry

With CPU at 4.3 (1.25v) i can keep cache at 4.1 with 1.2v

If I rise CPU to 4.5 (1.3v) then if I keep cache at 4.1 it's instable with 1.2v but I need 1.28v


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luca T*
> 
> Yes probably I explained badly before sorry
> 
> With CPU at 4.3 (1.25v) i can keep cache at 4.1 with 1.2v
> 
> If I rise CPU to 4.5 (1.3v) then if I keep cache at 4.1 it's instable with 1.2v but I need 1.28v


Yeah, that's to be expected. Also you're running a larger cache than the lower 2 HW-E processors, so it will take a bit more effort to OC it. I suggest staying below 1.25V of cache voltage for 24/7 use. The core frequency is the most important thing to you, cache is beneficial for memory intensive tasks, but not general use. Any cache higher than stock is nice, but not a necessity. Unless you're doing 24/7 file compression or h.264 encoding, you don't need to worry about cache OCing, just keep it below 1.25V.


----------



## moorhen2

Cache voltage actually helps with stability on higher core frequencies.


----------



## moorhen2

Still tweaking this Sammie kit.

http://s572.photobucket.com/user/moorhen2/media/Capture258.jpg.html


----------



## Pawelr98

It seems that LGA2011v3 mount takes M4 screws.
Dimensions however (specs say 80x80mm) are little bigger than I expected.
I cannot use some 80mm fan to hold the waterblock.
So either some custom wooden bracket (metal is too hard to operate with) or waterblock under 45° angle and use G34 holes on bracket(will have to check that when installing waterblock).


----------



## deathizem

I used the same from my 2011 on my 2011 v3 with no problems


----------



## deathizem

what would you guys think about max vcore on a 5930 with exhalent water cooling I can get 4.9 with 1.375 and stable with all I have run xtu real bench linx and Aid64 my temps can get up 2 80c on 2 cores after about 20 min of real bench then drop back down around 70c just wondering if I keep it cool can I push it a little further just for benching I can easily run @4.6 with Vcore @1.299 and no issues at all what do you all think? this has ben a great chip from day one and I've never had any problems with this MSI x99 sli plus board


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deathizem*
> 
> what would you guys think about max vcore on a 5930 with exhalent water cooling I can get 4.9 with 1.375 and stable with all I have run xtu real bench linx and Aid64 my temps can get up 2 80c on 2 cores after about 20 min of real bench then drop back down around 70c just wondering if I keep it cool can I push it a little further just for benching I can easily run @4.6 with Vcore @1.299 and no issues at all what do you all think? this has ben a great chip from day one and I've never had any problems with this MSI x99 sli plus board


It's up to you. It's on the high side of the spectrum. Personally 4.6 and 1.3v is a good balance.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deathizem*
> 
> what would you guys think about max vcore on a 5930 with exhalent water cooling I can get 4.9 with 1.375 and stable with all I have run xtu real bench linx and Aid64 my temps can get up 2 80c on 2 cores after about 20 min of real bench then drop back down around 70c just wondering if I keep it cool can I push it a little further just for benching I can easily run @4.6 with Vcore @1.299 and no issues at all what do you all think? this has ben a great chip from day one and I've never had any problems with this MSI x99 sli plus board


Higher than 1.3V for 24/7 (literally leaving it on 24/7) usage isn't recommended; higher than 1.35V is not recommended for sustained regular use. Temperature doesn't kill these chips, voltage does.


----------



## mus1mus

Any reported chip failures on Haswell-E?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Any reported chip failures on Haswell-E?


That's quite a general question, in what sort of context are you speaking


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> That's quite a general question, in what sort of context are you speaking


Failures on the chip in general. Killing the chip, degraded and stuff.

I have read a review of these chips were a reviewer somewhat had a notion that his sample didn't overclock so well that might be due to the chip having been sent to too many hands before him. Somewhere along those, the chip might have been abused or something. Or simply a poor clocking chip.

In that context, this is the best thread to ask I believe.


----------



## seth1969

Sorry for me being me

bit of back ground about mi sen,been into gaming since zx80 & wanting to learn about code etc

now I am iam here begging for overclock settings I feel I little low cos every man & his nows how to over clock to the max


----------



## sabishiihito

I *had* a J513B06 chip, did 4.6GHz 1.3v 100% stable but it somehow died during a memory bench session this morning. Nothing crazy either, just trying some Samsung-based Dominators at 3400C16. Board halts at Code 62 PCI initialize, swapped mobos just to be sure. Different CPU POSTs just fine. At least I'm within the 15 day return period!



R.I.P.


----------



## seth1969

well lets set the world on fire elitetismofuks


----------



## seth1969

I put my self on the line or what ever


----------



## sabishiihito

This is a decent guide: http://rog.asus.com/365052014/overclocking/rog-overclocking-guide-core-for-5960x-5930k-5820k/


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sabishiihito*
> 
> I *had* a J513B06 chip, did 4.6GHz 1.3v 100% stable but it somehow died during a memory bench session this morning. Nothing crazy either, just trying some Samsung-based Dominators at 3400C16. Board halts at Code 62 PCI initialize, swapped mobos just to be sure. Different CPU POSTs just fine. At least I'm within the 15 day return period!
> 
> 
> 
> R.I.P.


I had plenty of 62 and other error code during my OC attempt, it doesn't mean the cpu is dead. But if you swapped mobo you probably tried clear cmos too, if it's rly dead, sorry for your loss. :/


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Any reported chip failures on Haswell-E?


Short answer: no. Long answer: majority of chip deaths are *can* be caused by sustained excessive voltage applied to the cores over a long duration of time, e.g. 1.6V over 10 minutes without LN2. That's rapid electromigration. Another failure is due to faulty or poor mobo VRMs, whilst these _shouldn't_ kill the chip theoretically, they can sometimes kill the chip: http://www.legitreviews.com/intel-x99-motherboard-goes-up-in-smoke-for-reasons-unknown_150008

To be 100% safe, just buy the overclocking warranty for a mere $25 (or whatever it is), many users haven't lost their HW-E yet, and we've all been running them OCed for over a few months already.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Short answer: no. Long answer: majority of chip deaths are *can* be caused by sustained excessive voltage applied to the cores over a long duration of time, e.g. 1.6V over 10 minutes without LN2. That's rapid electromigration. Another failure is due to faulty or poor mobo VRMs, whilst these _shouldn't_ kill the chip theoretically, they can sometimes kill the chip: http://www.legitreviews.com/intel-x99-motherboard-goes-up-in-smoke-for-reasons-unknown_150008
> 
> To be 100% safe, just buy the overclocking warranty for a mere $25 (or whatever it is), many users haven't lost their HW-E yet, and we've all been running them OCed for over a few months already.


I am aware of these^ .

But would just like to know if we have a user or two who went into killing a chip by Overclocking. Not talking 1.5-1.6 OC here. Just Normal OC.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I am aware of these^ .
> 
> But would just like to know if we have a user or two who went into killing a chip by Overclocking. Not talking 1.5-1.6 OC here. Just Normal OC.


From what I've read in this thread and if you want to trawl through it: =1510388&newer=1&output=posts&resultSortingPreference=recency&sdate=0&search=died&type=all]http://www.overclock.net/newsearch?advanced=1&byuser=&containingthread[0]=1510388&newer=1&output=posts&resultSortingPreference=recency&sdate=0&search=died&type=all

_No chips have died due to regular OCing_. One user had his chip die after operating at *safe* OC settings for over a month most likely because of his *mobo*: http://www.overclock.net/t/1510388/haswell-e-overclock-leaderboard-owners-club/9720_20#post_24039158

His cooling was excellent, so temperature based failure is out of the question, 1.328V is perfectly safe assuming you have adequate cooling. Basically, if a chip lasts a month at *safe* OC settings then suddenly dies, it's either the mobo's fault (likely) or the chips (unlikely). If it is the chips fault, then morally I feel it is acceptable to RMA it *without* the OCing warranty, as the chip would have died if you used it for AVX2 Prime95 24/7 anyway. CPUs don't tend to just die, they electromigrate, which means one day you boot the system and it's unstable. You find out then that you need to put more voltage into the CPU to achieve the same clocks. That is a sign of your CPU dying. I compare CPU "randomly dying" akin to spontaneous combustion, highly unlikely and unexplainable. Intel knows exactly the demographic they're selling their chips to, and if a chip suddenly dies when operating at safe OC settings (<2.00V VCCIN, <1.35V Vcore, <1.25V Vring) then it is Intel's or the mobo manu's fault, there are users here who have operated their chips at the very limits of safe for over months now, and their chips still function to this very day, there's no reason why ours' shouldn't when OCed and cooled *sensibly*.

Also if it is the mobo manufacturer's fault, then yes, they'll RMA your board, but not the CPU cause apparently they're "not liable for any damage(s) caused by the equipment". So you'll have to RMA through Intel, and although it feels like a bad thing (and it bloody damn well is), Intel make masses of cash everyday; for every user who suffers the unfortunate CPU failure, there's another 999 users who don't fail.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Any reported chip failures on Haswell-E?


There are several reports of ASUS boards killing chips. The user will see a overvoltage message during post, and be promted to enter BIOS, where they find the CPU running 1.9V on the core, followed by a swift death. Here is a thread with a couple people on OCN reporting the issue. http://www.overclock.net/t/1561131/5960x-dead , more scattered about around the web. No word yet from ASUS on this.


----------



## DarthBaggins

I keep a close eye on my voltages, I wont go above 1.36 underwater and tend to be more comfy if I can get good results under 1.30


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sabishiihito*
> 
> I *had* a J513B06 chip, did 4.6GHz 1.3v 100% stable but it somehow died during a memory bench session this morning. Nothing crazy either, just trying some Samsung-based Dominators at 3400C16. Board halts at Code 62 PCI initialize, swapped mobos just to be sure. Different CPU POSTs just fine. At least I'm within the 15 day return period!
> 
> 
> 
> R.I.P.


IMC failure? I'm sure you pulled all power from the MB then clrcmos at least once.









edit: did I read that XTU profile correctly? Adaptive cache? (or is XTU seeing offset as adaptive?)
nvm - XTU does see offset as adaptive cache.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> I keep a close eye on my voltages, I wont go above 1.36 underwater and tend to be more comfy if I can get *good results under 1.30*


^^This for all uses except benchmarking.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> There are several reports of ASUS boards killing chips. The user will see a overvoltage message during post, and be promted to enter BIOS, where they find the CPU running 1.9V on the core, followed by a swift death. Here is a thread with a couple people on OCN reporting the issue. http://www.overclock.net/t/1561131/5960x-dead , more scattered about around the web. No word yet from ASUS on this.


I have seen this once on my RVE. After an F5 at the Bios. Or reset to default settings. Reboot to BIOS to find my VCore at 2.0! Power down the PSU, Back to BIOS, Press F5 again to reset and Saved, Went back to the BIOS again.

Chip lived though. Did it damaged my chip? I can only see FS setting up weird numbers on me while any other Bench goes fine. Am I just being paranoid?

That's one reason why I am asking guys. Paranoia maybe but well, these components cost a fortune round here.


----------



## Kimir

As soon as I got my setup watercooled I want to get some stability out of it. First thing I think I should do is get that 3200C15 to pass some HCI memtest.
On that matter, is it like X79, pretty much SA voltage and DRAM voltage/timings?
Is an unstable cache could also get memtest to show errors (should I disable my cache OC while trying to find some ram stability)?

Right now I've loaded the 4x4 hynix SS 3200 1.3v setting and put 15-15-15-35 1T with dram at 1.4v in the bios (1.395v eventual), I can boot up fine with SA at stock (0.840v) but I got bunch load of errors with HCI as soon as it start. Tried with SA at 0.950v and 1.010v and it's the same.


----------



## Silent Scone

moargh volts


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> As soon as I got my setup watercooled I want to get some stability out of it. First thing I think I should do is get that 3200C15 to pass some HCI memtest.
> On that matter, is it like X79, pretty much SA voltage and DRAM voltage/timings?
> Is an unstable cache could also get memtest to show errors (should I disable my cache OC while trying to find some ram stability)?
> 
> Right now I've loaded the 4x4 hynix SS 3200 1.3v setting and put 15-15-15-35 1T with dram at 1.4v in the bios (1.395v eventual), I can boot up fine with SA at stock (0.840v) but I got bunch load of errors with HCI as soon as it start. Tried with SA at 0.950v and 1.010v and it's the same.


try working with all the 2nd and 3rd timings on auto at first. Set the primary 5 only. then tighten up. Are you sure those are Hynix?


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> try working with all the 2nd and 3rd timings on auto at first. Set the primary 5 only. then tighten up. Are you sure those are Hynix?


I'll try without all the sub timings.








Yes, I'm sure they are Hynix, chose those because it's been said that they are Hynix guaranteed in the ram club, not for their look.








Aida report them as Hynix correctly. It's those specifically.


----------



## seth1969

Sorry for talking crap last night, i suffer from Bipolar disorder and was in a mania phase.

Posting after 2 bottles of wine=bad idea.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> I'll try without all the sub timings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I'm sure they are Hynix, chose those because it's been said that they are Hynix guaranteed in the ram club, not for their look.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aida report them as Hynix correctly. It's those specifically.


Can go upto +.300mv on SA.
And make sure you are on the 100strap if you are gunning for 3200Mhz.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Can go upto +.300mv on SA.
> And make sure you are on the 100strap if you are gunning for 3200Mhz.


the R5E allows for either offset or static VSA... depending on the stock VSA offset can yield a different value.


----------



## Kimir

That's what I had in mind, keep SA at less than 1.2v, kinda like x79.
I'm at 100 strap, never been a fan of 125 strap, no specific reason. I can't help but to put 100.1 bclk tho, I hate to see 99.99 bclk and 4498Mhz for 4.5HGhz.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> the R5E allows for either offset or static VSA... depending on the stock VSA offset can yield a different value.


Same thing on the Champ. While i didnt pay much attention to thr final resulting value, from my experience on 2 different CPUs,more than 0.300mv doesn't help.

But around +.250mv is usually needed when pushing for high freq & low timings.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> That's what I had in mind, keep SA at less than 1.2v, kinda like x79.
> I'm at 100 strap, never been a fan of 125 strap, no specific reason. I can't help but to put 100.1 bclk tho, I hate to see 99.99 bclk and 4498Mhz for 4.5HGhz.


More VDimm it is then.


----------



## Luca T

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> the R5E allows for either offset or static VSA... depending on the stock VSA offset can yield a different value.


What is VSA for? Should I adjust it?


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luca T*
> 
> What is VSA for? Should I adjust it?


VSA / VCCSA is the System Agent Voltage. It basically controls the CPU's IMC (memory controller) which in turn affects RAM stability. It's a tricky voltage because increasing it doesn't necessarily increase stability. It's entirely chip dependent on how much VCCSA needs to be used, if you use too little or too much the system will become unstable. If you're not doing extreme RAM OCing, then leaving it on Auto is usually the best choice.


----------



## Silent Scone

Only adjust SA if having issues with memory stability


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> I'll try without all the sub timings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I'm sure they are Hynix, chose those because it's been said that they are Hynix guaranteed in the ram club, not for their look.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aida report them as Hynix correctly. It's those specifically.


that's some nice ram!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Same thing on the Champ. While i didnt pay much attention to thr final resulting value, from my experience on 2 different CPUs,more than 0.300mv doesn't help.
> But around +.250mv is usually needed when pushing for high freq & low timings.
> More VDimm it is then.


Pretty easy to do the arithmetic: so my stock VSA is 0.816V. With static on strap 100, 2666-3200 "like" ~1.000V, so I run +.184 for exactly 1.000V VSA and have gone up to +.234 for 1.05V. Currently running +0.164 for 32GB @ 2666c12. On 125 it seems to like lower VSA, +0.157 (0.973 -ish volts), but I set static to 0.975V
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luca T*
> 
> What is VSA for? Should I adjust it?


System agent voltage. If you have it on auto and all is good.. AND it's not pushing like 1.2V leave it as is. If you want to control this voltage it takes some experimentation (and patience) but a value in the range of 0.95V - 1.05V is usually sufficient. Of course there are examples where the cpu (IMC i/o) "likes" values as high as 1.15V. For that 3200 kit you are running, see what the auto rules are applying (aid 64) and work down from there if it's jigh. The thing with VSa - best characterized by Scone - is it seems to have dead spots. MOre is not always better.









lol; - OT: spent almost 3 hours late last night putting a new central cross in an AR2 drone that we crashed into the front pasture and Donkey thought it was his new toy.


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> More VDimm it is then.


Hold on, I'm not home, haven't tested all of those yet.









About the cache, no influence of RAM OC or stability, it's completely independent?


----------



## Silent Scone

Cache can require more voltage when pushing memory frequency and timings. I noticed this on occasion when switching from 3000 125 to 3200 100. Won't be a great deal more, 10-20mv. That sort of range


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Pretty easy to do the arithmetic: so my stock VSA is 0.816V. With static on strap 100, 2666-3200 "like" ~1.000V, so I run +.184 for exactly 1.000V VSA and have gone up to +.234 for 1.05V. Currently running +0.164 for 32GB @ 2666c12. On 125 it seems to like lower VSA, +0.157 (0.973 -ish volts), but I set static to 0.975V


Gigabyte doesn't expose the value anywhere. It is shown as an offset, both in BIOS & in GTL app for the OS.

Maybe a third party app like HWinfo64 could show it .
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Hold on, I'm not home, haven't tested all of those yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> About the cache, no influence of RAM OC or stability, it's completely independent?


No, cache can affect RAM stability & Vice-a-versa.

I leave Cache & CPU at a safe 40/40 when dialing in a new RAM OC.
Once I know the RAM is stable, I increase the CPU & Cache freq.

Then if I get an instability & a bit more Vdimm doesn't help, then I know that either my CPU OC or Cache OC isn't stable enough to work with those RAM timings.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> The thing with VSa - best characterized by Scone - is it seems to have dead spots. MOre is not always better.


Hello

These "dead spots" are more of an alignment issue. VCCSA and the memory emphasis circuits need to be optimally configured not only for the desired memory speed/timings currently chosen but have to also be aligned with each other. The granularity of these circuits may not match at all selected VCCSA voltages for the current memory configuration. When this misalignment takes place holes or dead spots manifest for the applied VCCSA voltage.


----------



## Luca T

Thanks guys


----------



## Silent Scone

Things were much simpler on Sandy and Ivybridge







. I've seen a few relatively highbrow people in the overclocking scene recommending when users are having memory problems to use 1.2v SA. This did normally iron out any IMC related instability on X79 but it certainly doesn't now.

Thanks for the explanation Praz. Makes sense for it to be a collaboration / alignment issue. It's more a convenient observation rather than thinking they're literally dead spots with the applicable voltage lol. I think I only used that term once


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> No cache can affect RAM stability & Vice-a-versa.


I thought cache is linked to RAM? When I up the cache I get higher scores in AiDA, vs. simply upping the RAM frequency and timings.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> I thought cache is linked to RAM? When I up the cache I get higher scores in AiDA, vs. simply upping the RAM frequency and timings.


Yes it is.

When we raise the Cache frequency, we are actually Overclocking the Bus interconnect between the CPU & RAM.
Which in turn increases the performance of the whole memory subsystem.

Disclaimer:- This explanation might have some inaccuracies, someone with more knowledge, feel free to correct me.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Hold on, I'm not home, haven't tested all of those yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> About the cache, no influence of RAM OC or stability, it's completely independent?


They are related on this platform for sure.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Gigabyte doesn't expose the value anywhere. It is shown as an offset, both in BIOS & in GTL app for the OS.
> *Maybe a third party app like HWinfo64 could show it .*
> No, cache can affect RAM stability & Vice-a-versa.
> I leave Cache & CPU at a safe 40/40 when dialing in a new RAM OC.
> Once I know the RAM is stable, I increase the CPU & Cache freq.
> Then if I get an instability & a bit more Vdimm doesn't help, then I know that either my CPU OC or Cache OC isn't stable enough to work with those RAM timings.


Does AID64 read the VSA voltage on Giga boards? It's what I've been using on this RVE.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Things were much simpler on Sandy and Ivybridge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I've seen a few relatively highbrow people in the overclocking scene recommending when users are having memory problems to use 1.2v SA. This did normally iron out any IMC related instability on X79 but it certainly doesn't now.
> Thanks for the explanation Praz. Makes sense for it to be a collaboration / alignment issue. It's more a convenient observation rather than thinking they're literally dead spots with the applicable voltage lol. I think I only used that term once


Oh okay - I won't use that quote.









like that granularity and manifest better - eh?


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Does AID64 read the VSA voltage on Giga boards? It's what I've been using on this RVE.


I haven't checked.
And the board is dead now, so lets see.


----------



## Silent Scone

Both are effectively tools to reduce latency and work in tandem with one another to reduce access time lol


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> like that granularity and manifest better - eh?


Sounds like a breakfast cereal. I like cereal


----------



## Kimir

Ok, dialed back to 40/40 core and cache and couldn't get successful results with the ram at 3200.
HCI giving me errors pretty quickly even after setting the sub timings on auto.
So now I'm at 2666c13 (13-13-13-35 1T 1.35v) and core at [email protected] and cache at [email protected], SA at 1.008v (all voltages measured with dmm). So far 300% and no errors, it's rather fast since I have only 2 stick out of 4 in there.
I'm running the cache with that much voltage because I got Aida cache stability test giving hardware failure error within 3 minutes when I was at 3200c15. Once I get to 500% I'll give Aida a try and tune that cache voltage.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Ok, dialed back to 40/40 core and cache and couldn't get successful results with the ram at 3200.
> HCI giving me errors pretty quickly even after setting the sub timings on auto.
> So now I'm at 2666c13 (13-13-13-35 1T 1.35v) and core at [email protected] and cache at [email protected], SA at 1.008v (all voltages measured with dmm). So far 300% and no errors, it's rather fast since I have only 2 stick out of 4 in there.
> I'm running the cache with that much voltage because I got Aida cache stability test giving hardware failure error within 3 minutes when I was at 3200c15. Once I get to 500% I'll give Aida a try and tune that cache voltage.


sounds like the cache on my chip. Definitely not as good as the cache on my first cpu.


----------



## rt123

@Kimir Since dialing back CPU/Cache didn't change anything, you just try more Vdimm.


----------



## Kimir

I'm on Aida now (only checked stress cache) and it's been 15mins with voltage at 1.17v on the DMM.
I also increased the vccin when I set the ram at 2666, 1.95v and reading 1.92 on the DMM.


----------



## rt123

I was speaking in regards to 3200C15.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Here it is, a 4.7 Silicon Lottery 5960X. Time to start playing!


----------



## rt123

Nice...

Must have had to pay a pretty penny for that though.


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> I was speaking in regards to 3200C15.


I'm making sure that cache is stable before trying back the 3200.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> I'm making sure that cache is stable before trying back the 3200.


The Cache that is stable for 2666Mhz RAM _might_ not be stable for 3200Mhz RAM.
Just make sure to overvolt it a little bit.


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> The Cache that is stable for 2666Mhz RAM _might_ not be stable for 3200Mhz RAM.
> Just make sure to overvolt it a little bit.


Well it has been stable for 20 minutes now, switching to hci now.
But I'm running at 3200 16-16-16-39 1T and 1.35v. Baby steps lol

Edit: over 200% now, I'll try again c15 now.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Well it has been stable for 20 minutes now, switching to hci now.
> But I'm running at 3200 16-16-16-39 1T and 1.35v. Baby steps lol
> Edit: over 200% now, I'll try again c15 now.


this is with 2 sticks? If yes, you may have to do it all again with 4.


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> this is with 2 sticks? If yes, you may have to do it all again with 4.


Yeah, 2 sticks and on Air still, so I'm not pushing anything, just toying a little. I know I'll have to do it again with the 4, but at least then, the cpu will be watercooled.









Edit: no success so far with 3200C15, trying a notch more of dram voltage now.
Edit2: blah, can't get it even with 1.45vdim, trying with 2T at 1.35v now, hci at 100% and going while I wrote on my tablet. It was giving errors at 20-30% with 1T... Let's see
Edit3: ok, got it over 400% with 2T, trying with the hynix 3200 profile sub timings and 2T this time, if all goes well, I'll swap to the two other stick tomorrow. If I can get the other 2 to pass at 1T, I'll place those that I've on right now closer to the socket, it might help (being with two sticks, I'm in slot A1 and C1, which are the furthest from the socket).


----------



## Kimir

480% and going even with the hynix profile loaded, 2T is mucho relaxed lol.

however, I noticed that the RTL are at 59 with "4x4 Hynix SS 3200 1.3v" while it's at 57 with all sub timings on auto (I kinda prefer the ASRock timing config than Asus Memtweakit, find it easier to read)
See, this is 3200C15 1T that failed, although that tRTP cut from 10 to 4!

3200C16 right after I closed all the HCI tabs

the 2666C13


edit: nvm about the RTL, it's the 2T that make it higher, cleared the profile setting and rebooted, same 59.
I'm now toying with the cache, [email protected] on DMM while running Aida64, left core at 4Ghz till watercooled.


----------



## Jpmboy

nvm - I derped.








I think I remember why I stopped using it - not reading ram freq? (am I doing something wrong?)


----------



## Kimir

Sometimes I have Memtweakit reading a totally wrong frequency (well that was on the RIVE, not yet seen on R5E) but I don't know, maybe it's the color or alignment, I just prefer the ASRock one.
Kinda wish Asus would have put the same probe connector ASRock and MSI use for voltage reading point on the board. I know it kinda stop you from soldering your own probe connector isolated when freezing the board, but it's painful to keep the dmm in there. :/

So far with the cache, 4.2Ghz with +0.250 (1.17v or something, I forgot) more than half an hour on Aida64 and now doing 4.4Ghz with +0.340 (1.26v), only been going 20mins, but I'll keep at it a little more (just the time to watch an anime) and I'll try 4.5Ghz. So far so good, I'm happy with that CPU.









Thanks again Jpmboy!


----------



## rt123

IMO you can just use CPUz for getting the Dram freq.

Asrock timing configurator presents timings in a way that they are easiest to interpret.


----------



## skilly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Cache like most things is sample dependant. I need 1.25v for 4.0ghz. 0.300+ offset


Thanks. Im at 4.2GHZ cache at .325+ offset. Usually sits at 1.256v or less during normal use but it did hit 1.27v on the stress test. Think thats too much?


----------



## Kimir

With less than 1.3v you are fine with watercooling, but what do I know, I'm new to this platform too.








So far with my cache I'm at this:
[email protected] (+.250)
[email protected] (+.340)
[email protected] (+.400)
The two first, Aida64 ran for more that 45mins, stopped the 4.5Ghz one after 15mins, because I'm not comfortable being still on Air.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Sometimes I have Memtweakit reading a totally wrong frequency (well that was on the RIVE, not yet seen on R5E) but I don't know, maybe it's the color or alignment, I just prefer the ASRock one.
> Kinda wish Asus would have put the same probe connector ASRock and MSI use for voltage reading point on the board. I know it kinda stop you from soldering your own probe connector isolated when freezing the board, but it's painful to keep the dmm in there. :/
> So far with the cache, 4.2Ghz with +0.250 (1.17v or something, I forgot) more than half an hour on Aida64 and now doing 4.4Ghz with +0.340 (1.26v), only been going 20mins, but I'll keep at it a little more (just the time to watch an anime) and I'll try 4.5Ghz. So far so good, I'm happy with that CPU.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again Jpmboy!


I've not yet had memtweakit read the freq that far off.. yeah 3000 will show up as 2967 or something, but 2400? Strange.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> IMO you can just use CPUz for getting the Dram freq.
> *Asrock timing configurator presents timings in a way that they are easiest to interpret*.


I agree, but one would expect it to read the frequency right, or close. That's why I'm asking if I'm doing something wrong with it. Don't need cpuZ for that if it works correctly.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> With less than 1.3v you are fine with watercooling, but what do I know, I'm new to this platform too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So far with my cache I'm at this:
> [email protected] (+.250)
> [email protected] (+.340)
> [email protected] (+.400)
> The two first, Aida64 ran for more that 45mins, stopped the 4.5Ghz one after 15mins, because I'm not comfortable being still on Air.


4.5 cache is looking real good! Nice. My sample needs 1.275V for 4.25 cache (2h aid64 stable). lol - I may be making another run to MC tomorrow. some different J513's came in.








it will bench 4.625 at 1.32V tho.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> nvm - I derped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I remember why I stopped using it - not reading ram freq? (am I doing something wrong?)


Two different monitoring tools could of caused that. I've never had it read the incorrect frequency for me.


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I've not yet had memtweakit read the freq that far off.. yeah 3000 will show up as 2967 or something, but 2400? Strange.
> 
> 4.5 cache is looking real good! Nice. My sample needs 1.275V for 4.25 cache (2h aid64 stable). lol - I may be making another run to MC tomorrow. some different J513's came in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it will bench 4.625 at 1.32V tho.


I kinda get the opposite of you, Memtweakit gives me 3156, 3185, 3139, 3122... see every time I close and open it again, something different. While Asrock one is spot on at 3204Mhz each time and takes less time to load.

Well after my cache testing all done with cores at 4Ghz, I changed to 4.5Ghz cores and 4.2Ghz cache, can't get Aida64 stable, tried up to 1.18v. It stop pretty quickly and it gets hot.
I'm gonna do the other way tomorrow, lower cache to 4Ghz or even stock and see what voltage I need for 4.5Ghz cores on Aida64.


----------



## Silent Scone

I take it out friend SL doesn't bin the cache on these samples? Not that it's of grave importance


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I take it out friend SL doesn't bin the cache on these samples? Not that it's of grave importance


Nope, but so far my sample is doing better than I expected. Seems realbench/X264 stable at 1.25V 4.7GHz. Runs XTU benchmark at 4,8GHz 1.275V. Cache is looking like 4.6GHz 1.3V. Will get some screenies up later.


----------



## Silent Scone

That's more than respectable. I need 1.3v for 4.2 unconditionally on cache


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Two different monitoring tools could of caused that. I've never had it read the incorrect frequency for me.


yeah, I checked one at a time - same thing... but did not uninstall and reinstall each solo. IDK, weird. 32Gb of ram maybe?








works great on my AsRock mobo and R4BE


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> That's more than respectable. I need 1.3v for 4.2 unconditionally on cache


yeah - that the thing, cache can look good in short spurts, but a couple of hours of AID64 cache stress can piss ya off.









so the continuing conundrum with asrock TC... sees 2666 and 3200 correctly, but not 3000... IDK what's up.


----------



## sabishiihito

I just assumed Asrock TC can only show the correct DRAM rate if you're on 100BCLK strap, am I wrong?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sabishiihito*
> 
> I just assumed Asrock TC can only show the correct DRAM rate if you're on 100BCLK strap, am I wrong?


that appears to be what going on here... I gotta try some other 125 strap freqs.


----------



## aerotracks

Just installed the Rampage, 3000C11 preset gets me 47 RTL. Will need to figure out how to dial in 45s.









Anyone have a link for TurboV light?

http://abload.de/image.php?img=20150715-1619290cupy.png


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> Anyone have a link for TurboV light?


Hello

If you don't find it I can upload it tonight.


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> If you don't find it I can upload it tonight.


Thanks, found it! I looked on the Asus website and on the DVD, I should have thought of searching the kingpincooling forum first


----------



## Kimir

It is also in the first page of the Rampage V thread


----------



## Mr-Dark

Hello again

quick question while Oc the 5820k to higher clock i see something new

its Oc to 4200mhz 1.16v since day one now im trying stable 4500mhz 1.26v in Intel XTU benchmark the cpu will drop the clock to 1.2ghz and stay there why ?

the input voltage set to 1.93v (1.96v same ) LLC to level 8 and phase to Extreme +140% Capability

i just try to increase the Vcore to 1.28v and the **** drop stop but why not BSOD if low vcore ?

the Temp mid of 70s while benchmark in XTU


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> It is also in the first page of the Rampage V thread


Ok, wasn't aware of this thread.









Lazy 32M passed, now onto the search of VL voltages to get the cache up to speed.









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



http://abload.de/image.php?img=20150715-174027flkbd.png


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

OCUK has the Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut paste back in stock, if anyone is looking to buy some:-

https://www.overclockers.co.uk/search_results.php?keywords=Grizzly&_=1436792399040


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CYBER-SNIPA*
> 
> OCUK has the Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut paste back in stock, if anyone is looking to buy some:-
> 
> https://www.overclockers.co.uk/search_results.php?keywords=Grizzly&_=1436792399040


Just ordered some.


----------



## Kimir

Oh god, I managed to screw up my windows after a few try of validation at 5Ghz, 1.285v no go, 1.32v no go either, did a screen at 4.9Ghz tho. Will try again when colder.
http://valid.canardpc.com/qifv7t
Painful to repair the win8.1, it had become slow as hell, 10 mins to open explorer, 5 mins to get to right click on the ssd and a few more mins to be able to do a chkdsk, next time CMD!

Good thing is, I have my leak test tool ready (being used on the SMA8 right now), so I'll soon get the bench table on water.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Oh god, I managed to screw up my windows after a few try of validation at 5Ghz, 1.285v no go, 1.32v no go either, did a screen at 4.9Ghz tho. Will try again when colder.
> http://valid.canardpc.com/qifv7t
> Painful to repair the win8.1, it had become slow as hell, 10 mins to open explorer, 5 mins to get to right click on the ssd and a few more mins to be able to do a chkdsk, next time CMD!
> 
> Good thing is, I have my leak test tool ready (being used on the SMA8 right now), so I'll soon get the bench table on water.


Only 8 gigs of memory?


----------



## Kimir

Yes, two stick out of the four on the boar, because this:


I'll put in them all when watercooled.


----------



## aerotracks

Edit: Not even 2 dropped channels









How far does your cache go?


----------



## Kimir

Nop, not even.







I might as well go with one stick at a time and see what each do (like binning, but I won't buy any other lol).

This is how far I've pushed my cache, for now:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> With less than 1.3v you are fine with watercooling, but what do I know, I'm new to this platform too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So far with my cache I'm at this:
> [email protected] (+.250)
> [email protected] (+.340)
> [email protected] (+.400)
> The two first, Aida64 ran for more that 45mins, stopped the 4.5Ghz one after 15mins, because I'm not comfortable being still on Air.


----------



## aerotracks

Did you mess with the CLK parameters already? Auto works until 4125 for me, 4250 is already tough and 4375 seems to be the limit in terms of how far I can push these values (1.49-ish).

I upsized the fans on my Kingstons, glad there's no air cooler in the way









http://abload.de/image.php?img=img_8791copy5quxf.jpg


----------



## Kimir

On auto voltage I couldn't get over 36 on the cache. With 37 I could boot but was highly unstable.
And this previous test was done with core at 4.0Ghz.
For now I'm just learning the platform, I'll mess more with it when it's watercooled and with the 4 stick of ram in place.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Yes, two stick out of the four on the boar, because this:
> 
> 
> I'll put in them all when watercooled.


damn those Kingstons are tall.
hey, it seems that some of these J chips can go pretty high on cache with not much voltage (bench only). Certainly not stable for anything more than R15 level stress.









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Kimir

Hell yeah they are damn tall, no wonder everyone is pushing them with 1.5v+ on air, put a fan on top of them and they don't heat up at all.
Did you took another J batch or that's your 008? R15 doesn't seem to stress the cache _at all_, I mean I was up to 4.4Ghz 1.1v on a CB run but need 1.25+ for Aida64.

Oh, question, Input voltage, in what case should I need to rise it exactly? Maybe I have some instability due to that, like the 3200C15, I'm at 1.93 right now.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Hell yeah they are damn tall, no wonder everyone is pushing them with 1.5v+ on air, put a fan on top of them and they don't heat up at all.
> Did you took another J batch or that's your 008? R15 doesn't seem to stress the cache _at all_, I mean I was up to 4.4Ghz 1.1v on a CB run but need 1.25+ for Aida64.
> 
> Oh, question, Input voltage, in what case should I need to rise it exactly? Maybe I have some instability due to that, like the 3200C15, I'm at 1.93 right now.


VCCIN provides the voltage source for all components on the die, so it feeds the cache, i/o, core, imc.. everything. depending on your LLC setting (to manage load transients) you can run it up pretty high. My personal max is 1.97 with LLC6... but every chip is different and so is everyone's personal limit.









what seems to help with ram on this MB (at least mine anyway) is raising both VCCIO voltages one or two notches. I've been at 1.06875V on both since last October. This is especially true for 3200 and higher.








that epic ugly ADATA kit I have:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







oh - that';s the 008 batch.


----------



## DarthBaggins

I know I have my vccin set to 1.90 at the moment, might bump it a tad to achieve 4.6


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> I know I have my vccin set to 1.90 at the moment, might bump it a tad to achieve 4.6


depending on what LLC you are using, if you have LLC on auto, it will run >1.9V under load.


----------



## DarthBaggins

I'll have to double check,last I remember I should have set everything manually last I tweaked.


----------



## Blameless

Very near my personal thermal/current/voltage limits with respect to core clock, so I've been tweaking uncore and memory some more.

Up to 4.1GHz uncore and DDR4-2667 with 1.15v ring, +0.065v SA, 1.06 VCCIO, 1.38 VL6, 1.35 vDIMM, and 2.6 VPP. Core is at 4.2GHz with 1.245 vcore. VIN is 1.9, with Medium LLC for about ~1.89v idle and ~1.84v at maximum load (AVX2/FMA3 LINPACK).

Memory timings are the same tight subtimings I was running at 2400. I loosened the primaries to 11-11-11-28, tightened IOL to 6 on all channels (it's only fully stable on 6/6/6/6, loosening any of them to 8 in any combination results in lock-ups during training from cold boot), and increased tREFI to 20800 from 18720 (double default at both respective clock speeds...tried 2.5x and 3x default, but had some issues).

Some quick memory/uncore heavy benches at current 24/7 settings:



























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> what seems to help with ram on this MB (at least mine anyway) is raising both VCCIO voltages one or two notches. I've been at 1.06875V on both since last October. This is especially true for 3200 and higher.


I needed a small bump to VCCIO to stabilize 2667 with the timings I'm running, probably because of the IOLs.


----------



## Silent Scone

I ran them both at 1.1v during the opening months when everything was very much experimenting, but have been at default for some time now. Didn't seem to make much difference here but could well do when tightening down secondaries to nearer fall over


----------



## Jpmboy

Must be ram season. Been trying these timings at 3000. Only got to 80% HCI last night before going to sleep. I'm REALLY liking this GSKILL 3000c15 8x4 kit.











need to start up memtest again....

and for those that are curious:

"_In recent weeks we have received kits that are running Intel XMP 2.0 memory profiles at 1.35V and 1.50V, which are both above the the 'standard' according to the JEDEC board. We also had one Intel X99 motherboard and Intel Core i7-5960X processor die an untimely death, so we were really curious if the higher than standard voltages played a roll in that situation. Legit Reviews contacted Intel about the safe voltage range on DDR4 memory and we received this response.

"1.5v is the absolute max we allow for XMP certifications. However, good DDR4 memory will run at 1.35v up to 3200. Technically, no "safe" (guaranteed) OC over-voltage but 1.35v or lower is best." - Intel

So, it sounds like Intel suggests a memory kit that uses 1.35V or less and that 1.5V is the absolute max for Intel XMP 2.0 certifications. This is useful information for the community and we pretty sure that we weren't the only ones that were curious how much power you could throw at the memory kit before the memory controller on the processor would being to get angry. The memory controller in Haswell-E is the same one used on Xeon processors, so it can technically support both DDR3 and DDR4 memory. DDR3 memory operates at 1.5V, so running 1.5V on Haswell-E shouldn't be a big deal, but we all know that lower voltages are better.
1.2V or lower = Best for DDR4
1.35V = okay voltage for overclocking kits
1.5V =absolute max voltage allowed for Intel XMP 2.0 profiles and max suggested voltage

Now you know what the save voltage range is for DDR4 memory!

Read more at http://www.legitreviews.com/what-is-the-safe-voltage-range-for-ddr4-memory-overclocking_150115#MSL32RjmQ3stq8KW.99_"


----------



## Silent Scone

Might be worth adding that their 5960 failure was due to an OCP oversight on certain power supply units causing a VCCIN spike during the power up phase, which was instigated by a manufacturing fault with the board, so in short no it most probably had nothing to do with the memory voltage. That said, the recommendations for DRAMV still stand and I'd personally adhere to them


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> *Might be worth adding that their 5960 failure was due to an OCP oversight on certain power supply units* causing a VCCIN spike during the power up phase, which was instigated by a manufacturing fault with the board, so in short no it most probably had nothing to do with the memory voltage. That said, the recommendations for DRAMV still stand and I'd personally adhere to them


True!

So, do you think the Intel 1.5V max XMP validation is useful? Seeing 1.5V kits around 0 I thik there's a HyperX 1.5V kit...

32GB [email protected] Gonna see if it will run at lower voltage.


----------



## Silent Scone

I don't know JP TBH, I think it's safe to assume that with a low voltage IC using much more than that is probably going to decrease longevity a whole lot quicker than 1.35v-1.4v.

I know a few users who have been using 1.5v on many kits but _many_ implies they've not really used the same kit for a substantial length of time lol. Who's to say! I'd rather keep within those guidelines, just have to keep in mind that these IC are 1.2v. I'll coin your phrase of smoke em' if you've got em' though with this - memory is cheap and warranty is lush to boot


----------



## mus1mus

Can somebody help me figure out what's going on?

I am having issues with Firestrike giving me very low Physics Score.

Firestrike at 4.625 CPU / 4.5 Uncore / 3000 Mem

Bios SS:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





















While CB Feels normal.




Same Behaviour on 3 OS Installs.
3 Bioses too.

These are my Previous scores btw, #6 is the issue.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I don't know JP TBH, I think it's safe to assume that with a low voltage IC using much more than that is probably going to decrease longevity a whole lot quicker than 1.35v-1.4v.
> 
> I know a few users who have been using 1.5v on many kits but _many_ implies they've not really used the same kit for a substantial length of time lol. Who's to say! I'd rather keep within those guidelines, just have to keep in mind that these IC are 1.2v. I'll coin your phrase of smoke em' if you've got em' though with this - memory is cheap and warranty is lush to boot


yeah that's what I'm saying... not so worried about the ram kit per se, but the IMC.. considering Intel is "accepting" 1.5V for the cpu/imc spec.

No dispute - lower volatges all around are going to give less wear and tear.


----------



## Silent Scone

I get you, I'd be comfortable using 1.5v in respect to the IMC if Intel are happy


----------



## Kimir

I think I saw a new Corsair kit, 3400 or something with XMP 1.5v. I'll google find it!

Edit: nop, not Corsair.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yeah that's what I'm saying... not so worried about the ram kit per se, but the IMC.. considering Intel is "accepting" 1.5V for the cpu/imc spec.
> 
> No dispute - lower volatges all around are going to give less wear and tear.


I thought I read somewhere that our Haswell-e IMC should have the same voltage tolerance as normal Haswell, along with the fact that Intel says they'll do XMP certification up to 1.5V.


----------



## Silent Scone

It's safe to say that's a non issue. The real question is the longevity of these new low voltage IC and what they can tolerate to which without the proper testing (to which there is no conventional method) and time nobody can really answer yet


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> It's safe to say that's a non issue. The real question is the longevity of these new low voltage IC and what they can tolerate to which without the proper testing (to which there is no conventional method) and time nobody can really answer yet


That's why Jpmboy is our guinea pig.


----------



## lilchronic

Ive been running 3200Mhz c14 @ 1.45v for just over 4 months now.


----------



## Silent Scone

Yeah, I think if you gauge sensibly 1.65v+ is where you're really likely to start running into trouble in the long run depending on load and ambient temperatures.

If people are unsure of what they consider safe in comparison to others then it's best to give them plenty of headroom to decide either way.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> That's why Jpmboy is our guinea pig.











but, I was beat to the hamster ball by lilchronic and others. I will note that one of the guys in the ram club cooked his IMC recently... 1.75V. So we know that's OOR








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Ive been running 3200Mhz c14 @ 1.45v for just over 4 months now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!












I'll see how pushing 32GB holds up I guess. Probably the only idiot running 32GB at that level.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but, I was beat to the hamster ball by lilchronic and others. *I will note that one of the guys in the ram club cooked his IMC recently... 1.75V. So we know that's OOR*


Where.? I seem to have missed that.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Where.? I seem to have missed that.


shabasito (sp, sorry)
http://www.overclock.net/t/1510388/haswell-e-overclock-leaderboard-owners-club/10580_20#post_24161262


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> shabasito (sp, sorry)
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1510388/haswell-e-overclock-leaderboard-owners-club/10580_20#post_24161262


What is error Code 62 on Asus.?
Trying to find it in the RVE manual online for the last 10 mins. Why is the manual 230 pages Asus.??

Also doesn't say anything about voltage in his post, so maybe that was discussed in PM.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> What is error Code 62 on Asus.?
> Trying to find it in the RVE manual online for the last 10 mins. Why is the manual 230 pages Asus.??
> 
> Also doesn't say anything about voltage in his post, so maybe that was discussed in PM.


no.. just routinely see him posting ram frequencies using 1.75V that's all. My assumption that they are related.


----------



## lilchronic

So using a high dram voltage can damage your chip? I would think the running high SA voltage would do more damage to the chip than running a high dram. ????


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> no.. just routinely see him posting ram frequencies using 1.75V that's all. My assumption that they are related.


I mean the chip was less than 15days old, how much damage could've been done.

Also Samsung at 3400C16 can be done under 1.4V, so if your theory is true, it had to be something done in the past.


----------



## sabishiihito

Code 62 is "installation of the pch runtime services" and the VGA LED was lit, but there was no issue with the GPU. I swapped with a different working GPU and got the same issue. Different board, same issue. Once I put in a different CPU everything worked.


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> What is error Code 62 on Asus.?
> Trying to find it in the RVE manual online for the last 10 mins. Why is the manual 230 pages Asus.??
> 
> Also doesn't say anything about voltage in his post, so maybe that was discussed in PM.


Code 62, "Installation of the PCH Runtime Services", if that helps.

Oops, beaten to it, lol


----------



## centvalny

Testing J505B908 on single stage @ -25C



http://imgur.com/PRt046Q


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> So using a high dram voltage can damage your chip? I would think the running high SA voltage would do more damage to the chip than running a high dram. ????


intel has specs fort he dram kits XMP voltage certifications... see a few posts up. So it seems overvolting ram has impact on the IMC, otherwise why would they put a cap of 1.5V on it?
but yeah, VSA is "impactful" too.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> intel has specs fort he dram kits XMP voltage certifications... see a few posts up. So it seems overvolting ram has impact on the IMC, otherwise why would they put a cap of 1.5V on it?


Who know's ? certainly not me....







but dram voltage does not go through the cpu it has it's own controller / VRM right?


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *centvalny*
> 
> Testing J505B908 on single stage @ -25C
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/PRt046Q




Now lets see how she Benchs.


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> VCCIN provides the voltage source for all components on the die


Not strictly correct, there are numerous voltage inputs other than VCCIN. The bulk of total power is via VCCIN however.

VCCIO, VCCD, and PECI (and probably the additional/reserved VLs from the OC socket) are not provided by the FIVR. See pages 41-42 in the document below.

Generally, if you can directly measure it with a multimeter, it's not derived from VCCIN via the FIVR.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> So using a high dram voltage can damage your chip?


This has been a possibility ever since they integrated the memory controller.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> but dram voltage does not go through the cpu it has it's own controller right?


The DRAM controller has been on-die since Nehalem. There are DRAM signal groups that go directly into the CPU. Too much vDIMM can harm the CPU.

http://www.intel.com/content/dam/www/public/us/en/documents/datasheets/core-i7-lga2011-3-datasheet-vol-1.pdf - refer to pages 41-42, 47-48, 51, 53, and 56-57.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> Not strictly correct, there are numerous voltage inputs other than VCCIN. The bulk of total power is via VCCIN however.
> 
> VCCIO, VCCD, and PECI (and probably the additional/reserved VLs from the OC socket) are not provided by the FIVR. See pages 41-42 in the document below.
> 
> *Generally, if you can directly measure it with a multimeter, it's not derived from VCCIN via the FIVR.*
> This has been a possibility ever since they integrated the memory controller.
> The DRAM controller has been on-die since Nehalem. There are DRAM signal groups that go directly into the CPU. Too much vDIMM can harm the CPU.
> 
> http://www.intel.com/content/dam/www/public/us/en/documents/datasheets/core-i7-lga2011-3-datasheet-vol-1.pdf - refer to pages 41-42, 47-48, 51, 53, and 56-57.


Yes, VDimm can certainly affect the IMC ( i managed to fry one on a 3930K a few years ago)- pretty clear especially with the CPU maker limiting the validation spec for XMP voltage.
thanks for the link - I have both volumes.







- there's a sure cure for insomnia in there.









So that bolded part is somewhat spurious(?) - the R5E probe it belt certainly has Vcore and Vcache as measure points.


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> So that bolded part is somewhat spurious(?) - the R5E probe it belt certainly has Vcore and Vcache as measure points.


This is a good point, though I'd be interested to know if these readings are accessible without the dedicated probe belts.

All the voltages not derived from vinput can be measured on the board, at their source, and usually at numerous other places.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> This is a good point, though I'd be interested to know if these readings are accessible without the dedicated probe belts.
> 
> All the voltages not derived from vinput can be measured on the board, at their source, and usually at numerous other places.


Heck - I'd like to know what they really do measure? Trace has to come from the Land - right?
Use to be you could flip the board over and measure directly off the cap solder points.


----------



## Praz

Hello

If Intel lists min/max values in the data sheet the voltages are board generated. If not listed the rails are internal to the CPU.


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> If Intel lists min/max values in the data sheet the voltages are board generated. If not listed the rails are internal to the CPU.


Yes.

We still want to know where these external measurement points are connected for ones supposed to represent those internal rails.

For example, do we have pins on the CPU that that are reflective of internal voltages, or is it the case of some monitoring IC taking reading from the CPU, then duplicating them for convenience...meaning we aren't reading at the source?


----------



## Kimir

Is this relevant?

source


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Is this relevant?
> 
> source


It doesn't show anything that hasn't been addressed.

We can already easily measure Vccin and Vddq (as well as a few other voltages) on the motherboard without any special probe sites, but some boards offer external measurement points for internal voltages like vcore. I'd like to know exactly where these are connected to.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Is this relevant?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> source


Thanks Kimir! I do recall seeing a few of these type pics when the platform launched.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> If Intel lists min/max values in the data sheet the voltages are board generated. If not listed the rails are internal to the CPU.


Makes sense.


----------



## Kimir

I kinda understand more with this kind of schema. I'm a graphic guy, yeah in benchmark too, guess why).
I was a bit lost with the phrasing, so I looked at x99 launch review to understand the thing better (FIVR wat? Till I looked). Now I get vccin loud and clear.


----------



## aerotracks

Ran some AIDA, nice improvement over the 55k writes I had with the regular socket









http://abload.de/image.php?img=20150717-110417jxu9i.png


----------



## Blameless

Cache clock definitely improves those write and copy scores.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> Ran some AIDA, nice improvement over the 55k writes I had with the regular socket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> url=http://abload.de/image.php?img=20150717-110417jxu9i.png][/url]


For the discussion above, how long have you been running 1,75V vDimm? Or is that only for short sessions?


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> For the discussion above, how long have you been running 1,75V vDimm? Or is that only for short sessions?


Hi, my chip is from mid December. Daily use was 1.55V, otherwise 1.75-1.9V for benchmarks. Below 1.4V only for short sessions.
Now since I'm on the Rampage I don't even have a 1.5V profile, 3000C11 all the way










I'm guessing the question behind it, the chip runs like on day one.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> Hi, my chip is from mid December. Daily use was 1.55V, otherwise 1.75-1.9V for benchmarks. Below 1.4V only for short sessions.
> Now since I'm on the Rampage I don't even have a 1.5V profile, 3000C11 all the way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm guessing the question behind it, the chip runs like on day one.


Thx. Just looking to add your experience to the dram voltage question. If you're running [email protected] 24/7 let the community know how it holds up.


----------



## mus1mus

Kit info too.


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Thx. Just looking to add your experience to the dram voltage question. If you're running [email protected] 24/7 let the community know how it holds up.


Won't let it run like that 24/7, once the system is off the bench table I won't have 2 140mm fans on the sticks








It doesn't get hot to touch or anything, it's just that air flow helps stability at these clocks.

2666C11 @ 1.55V did fine in the case without any special cooling. Considering DDR3 MFR is being sold at 2666C11 @ 1.65V, nothing to take a sweat about


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> Won't let it run like that 24/7, once the system is off the bench table I won't have 2 140mm fans on the sticks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't get hot to touch or anything, it's just that air flow helps stability at these clocks.
> 
> 2666C11 @ 1.55V did fine in the case without any special cooling. Considering DDR3 MFR is being sold at 2666C11 @ 1.65V, nothing to take a sweat about


Sweat? why would you sweat?
Ah, so 1.75V is a temporary jolt. Thought so.


----------



## aerotracks

Summer and no AC


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> Summer and no AC


lol - priorities. pc harware or a window AC. decisions decisions.

btw - any suggestions on tightening these (personal limit is 1.475 vDimm)
32GB


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Anyone got a E5 1660 V3?


----------



## Kimir

Started playing with XTU a little, more realistic voltage requirement that CB R15 for sure. Right now, 46/44 (core/cache) needed 1.25v of the DMM.

26° ambient, no AC. It's toasty I know. Did 3 failed run when I had set lower vcore (bsod watchdog blabla) and 2 successful run at 46/42 and 46/44. Back to 45 now, I can't stand such temp.

Damnit TurboV core is annoying sometimes. It gives me those more often that I recall on the R4E/R4BE, it did happen on those but rarely.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Damnit TurboV core is annoying sometimes. It gives me those more often that I recall on the R4E/R4BE, it did happen on those but rarely.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Hello

That is normally the result of polling collisions.


----------



## Kimir

Might be due to the fact I'm running Aida64, real temp GT and Open hardware monitor at the same time then (even tho Real temp and OHM doesn't read as much as Aida64).
Closed them all and tried like 20 times TurboV, no issue. Thanks.


----------



## marc0053

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Started playing with XTU a little, more realistic voltage requirement that CB R15 for sure. Right now, 46/44 (core/cache) needed 1.25v of the DMM.
> 
> 26° ambient, no AC. It's toasty I know. Did 3 failed run when I had set lower vcore (bsod watchdog blabla) and 2 successful run at 46/42 and 46/44. Back to 45 now, I can't stand such temp.
> 
> Damnit TurboV core is annoying sometimes. It gives me those more often that I recall on the R4E/R4BE, it did happen on those but rarely.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I often get these errors but only when i have cpu-z opened. Now i always open turbo vcore 1st and then cpu-z tabs


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Might be due to the fact I'm running Aida64, real temp GT and Open hardware monitor at the same time then (even tho Real temp and OHM doesn't read as much as Aida64).
> Closed them all and tried like 20 times TurboV, no issue. Thanks.


Hello

You're welcome.


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> I often get these errors but only when i have cpu-z opened. Now i always open turbo vcore 1st and then cpu-z tabs


I had TurboV opened prior to all the CPU-z in there, so it was all the other in that case.


----------



## Kimir

A little OT, when I click "Compare Online" to submit my score to HWbot, it doesn't open a new tab with HWbot. Same thing happened when I had Aida64 pop up telling me there was an update and when I click to download it, nothing happened.
Any of you know how to fix this?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Started playing with XTU a little, more realistic voltage requirement that CB R15 for sure. Right now, 46/44 (core/cache) needed 1.25v of the DMM.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 26° ambient, no AC. It's toasty I know. Did 3 failed run when I had set lower vcore (bsod watchdog blabla) and 2 successful run at 46/42 and 46/44. Back to 45 now, I can't stand such temp.
> 
> Damnit TurboV core is annoying sometimes. It gives me those more often that I recall on the R4E/R4BE, it did happen on those but rarely.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


with turboV I get the same if cpuZ is open.

yeah man - that's just too hot. you need to be patient until your water loop is done.


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> with turboV I get the same if cpuZ is open.
> 
> yeah man - that's just too hot. you need to be patient until your water loop is done.


Well, I sent back the vardar I got to the new one with extended PWM range, so no hurry. I'm still leak testing the panda rig, got 4psi drop in 8 hours, so now I unplugged all the quick connect and trying to find which part the leak comes from.
Top rad, check
VRM and graphic cards block, check..


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Well, I sent back the vardar I got to the new one with extended PWM range, so no hurry. I'm still leak testing the panda rig, got 4psi drop in 8 hours, so now I unplugged all the quick connect and trying to find which part the leak comes from.
> Top rad, check
> VRM and graphic cards block, check..


one thing to recognize when doing an air pressure leak test. some o-rings and most "push-to-connect" fittings require the oring seals to be wet. So for example, I use commercial push-to-connect fittings on the Air compressor and Tool quick connects in my garage/shop. these PTC or Shark-Bite like connectors are made for air tight connections... can't be used wet, and the Aquacomputer PTC fittings are not air-tight when dry, neither are Shark-Bite plumbing connectors. Nothing really substitutes for a wet test. Just say'n.


----------



## Pawelr98

I have a problem.
I ordered two 4GB 2400mhz sticks from two different sellers.
The problem is that one seller has cancelled the order and I'm stuck with only one 4GB 2400mhz stick.
I cannot find any cheap single 2400mhz 4GB stick. Only those 2133mhz are available at normal prices.
Is there anyone with those sticks who can confirm if they are able to reach 2400mhz ?

So far I have the parts but I still need new coolant and waterblock for the 290X.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> lol - priorities. pc harware or a window AC. decisions decisions.
> 
> *btw - any suggestions on tightening these (personal limit is 1.475 vDimm)*
> 32GB
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Lower tRFC for one.








Got other things, but those might break some rules.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Lower tRFC for one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Got other things, but those might break some rules*.


lol - as long as they don't break stability.


----------



## MissHaswellE

Hi everyone, I got a 5820K in the box still. Wondering what OCs I could expect on air coolers like a Noctua NH D15S.
I'm guessing most here are running liquid AiO or custom loops right?


----------



## Silent Scone

Get it all fired up and come back and I'm sure folks here will give you some tips. Have a read of Raja's 4.2 quick and dirty OC guide https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Bz2VRRbLPrZnYjlVR2kzYkVvMFE/edit

Make sure you checkout the thread too and post there if stuck http://www.overclock.net/t/1510328/asus-x99-motherboard-series-official-support-thread-north-american-users-only/0_50


----------



## MissHaswellE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Get it all fired up and come back and I'm sure folks here will give you some tips. Have a read of Raja's 4.2 quick and dirty OC guide https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Bz2VRRbLPrZnYjlVR2kzYkVvMFE/edit
> 
> Make sure you checkout the thread too and post there if stuck http://www.overclock.net/t/1510328/asus-x99-motherboard-series-official-support-thread-north-american-users-only/0_50


Is this relevant to the MSI motherboards?
I've got an X99S SLI Plus on the way.
Didn't exactly have the money for a Rampage or MPower.


----------



## Silent Scone

My mistake







Well the thread isn't relevant then, but the guide may well be. MSI don't offer any legislation in that regard. The principles will remain the same, aim for a vcore of 1.2v and hit up the multiplier until it's evidently unstable. Ignore anything relating to cache/uncore however as I'm fairly certain that board does not have an OC socket.

Best get it all up and running firstly


----------



## MissHaswellE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> My mistake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well the thread isn't relevant then, but the guide may well be. MSI don't offer any legislation in that regard. The principles will remain the same, aim for a vcore of 1.2v and hit up the multiplier until it's evidently unstable. Ignore anything relating to cache/uncore however as I'm fairly certain that board does not have an OC socket.
> 
> Best get it all up and running firstly


Does HaswellE have variating multipliers based on core activity like Ivybridge did?

I have a friend who let me fiddle with his 3770K, and i set it up for a really high single core clock for gaming but when video editing stuff it with all active cores it would step down to the lower multipliers based on the settings per core.
I know that's kinda "cheating" it with OC's and gaming, but it was a neat little trick for having stable gaming and content creating overclocks without compromising.


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MissHaswellE*
> 
> Does HaswellE have variating multipliers based on core activity like Ivybridge did?


All higher-end Intel CPUs since Nehalem have per-core turbo that varies based on number of active cores, and most HW-E boards will let you adjust turbo multipliers on a per-core basis.

Personally, I don't normally bother with per-core turbo, makes things trickier, but it can certainly be done.


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> lol - priorities. pc harware or a window AC. decisions decisions.
> 
> btw - any suggestions on tightening these (personal limit is 1.475 vDimm)
> 32GB


ahhaha not even, 10 amp circuit breakers take care of keeping AC units out of the house









3000C13 with 8 sticks is looking good. I haven't done any testing at 3000 with 8 sticks. At 2666 I could run same timings as with 4 sticks except for tRP, that one needed a +1 bump.


----------



## xarot

It seems DDR4 RAM prices have dropped a bit. I could get a 16 GB 3200 MHz kit for 245 € from local shop. I guess there's not much real world (i.e.) gaming difference going from 2666 CL15 to 3200 MHz? Also what kind of VCCSA voltage do those faster kits use? Anything healthy?









https://geizhals.de/?phist=1166213

Or I could get G.Skill's 64 GB 2666 kit for "only" ~520 EUR. :O


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> All higher-end Intel CPUs since Nehalem have per-core turbo that varies based on number of active cores, and most HW-E boards will let you adjust turbo multipliers on a per-core basis.
> 
> Personally, I don't normally bother with per-core turbo, makes things trickier, but it can certainly be done.


Agreed, little to no point especially when starting out


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xarot*
> 
> It seems DDR4 RAM prices have dropped a bit. I could get a 16 GB 3200 MHz kit for 245 € from local shop. I guess there's not much real world (i.e.) gaming difference going from 2666 CL15 to 3200 MHz? Also what kind of VCCSA voltage do those faster kits use? Anything healthy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://geizhals.de/?phist=1166213
> 
> Or I could get G.Skill's 64 GB 2666 kit for "only" ~520 EUR. :O


Others will probably disagree, but I think 3200c15 or c16 ram (on strap 100) will be noticeably "snappier" than 2666c15.


----------



## stephen427

Hello, I got my rig running not to long ago but is it normal for my cpu to be running at constant 3600Mhz?
Ive tried changing the core ratio to "auto" instead of "sync all cores" and now its just constant 3400Mhz

Im on a X99 asus sabertooth. It just makes temps go up on idle I think..

edit :










Ive reached 4124mhz stable. But windows is telling me its running at 3.4Ghz is this beceuse its haswell-e?
Gpu Z claims its right and HWMonitor to maybe windows is just dumb.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stephen427*
> 
> 
> 
> Hello, I got my rig running not to long ago but is it normal for my cpu to be running at constant 3600Mhz?
> Ive tried changing the core ratio to "auto" instead of "sync all cores" and now its just constant 3400Mhz
> 
> Im on a X99 asus sabertooth. It just makes temps go up on idle I think..


open windows advanced power manager, check that Min Processor State is set to 0%.


----------



## ozzy1925

are my temps so high for 5960x 4.5 core 1.282v 4.4 uncore ?I see 70c when i try r15 bench room temp is 30c water temp is 36c


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> are my temps so high for 5960x 4.5 core 1.282v 4.4 uncore ?I see 70c when i try r15 bench room temp is 30c water temp is 36c


nah that about right for the temp spike in R15. 4.4 uncore? what voltage?


----------



## bfedorov11

I just want to double check before I do this.. should I be ok to run a 5960x for a few minutes in the bios with a stock intel heatsink rigged on top? I just want to test everything before its under blocks and acrylic.


----------



## stephen427

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> open windows advanced power manager, check that Min Processor State is set to 0%.


Thank you that worked!.

I have another question thought in my ASUS AI suite there is something called VCORE and the temps go up to 81C but my CPU it says 63C. However HWmonitor tells my package is 70C on avarage which I believe is the one to watch but what about VCORE how high can such thing reach in temp for 24/7OC? VCORE seems to be the thing above the cpu or so the manual says.



Been running this been very stable so far with cache at 42 and 1.286v and clock at 42,5 at 1.159V with 125blck ratio.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfedorov11*
> 
> I just want to double check before I do this.. should I be ok to run a 5960x for a few minutes in the bios with a stock intel heatsink rigged on top? I just want to test everything before its under blocks and acrylic.


As long as you don't overclock, that would work.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stephen427*
> 
> Thank you that worked!.
> 
> I have another question thought in my ASUS AI suite there is something called VCORE and the temps go up to 81C but my CPU it says 63C. However HWmonitor tells my package is 70C on avarage which I believe is the one to watch but what about VCORE how high can such thing reach in temp for 24/7OC? VCORE seems to be the thing above the cpu or so the manual says.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Been running this been very stable so far with cache at 42 and 1.286v and clock at 42,5 at 1.159V with 125blck ratio.


I'm not 100% sure I understand your question. Package temp can be misleading as each tool/utility will not report the same value. Don't ignore packageT but the temp of the cores is more important to "watch".
PLease fill out rigbuilder (top rt of every page) and add it to your sig block (how to link in my sig).


----------



## Praz

Hello

VCORE temp as reported by AI Suite for the Sabertooth is the temperature of the topside VRM area.


----------



## stephen427

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> VCORE temp as reported by AI Suite for the Sabertooth is the temperature of the topside VRM area.


Yes I realise that but assumsing every mobo has VCORE on the VRM area how high can this temp go safely? Beceuse it climbs up faster as any other temp in my system.


----------



## ALT F4

Which would you prefer on your overclock?

Voltage Input @ 1.85 with LLC 8 - 1.88 under load
Voltage Input @ 1.90 with LLC 7 - 1.87 under load

If my computer is going to be idle more than under load, wouldn't I benefit from the lower idle input voltage instead of having vdroop?


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ALT F4*
> 
> Which would you prefer on your overclock?
> 
> Voltage Input @ 1.85 with LLC 8 - 1.88 under load
> Voltage Input @ 1.90 with LLC 7 - 1.87 under load
> 
> If my computer is going to be idle more than under load, wouldn't I benefit from the lower idle input voltage instead of having vdroop?


if both voltages are stable, 1.90 LLC7 is better.


----------



## ALT F4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> if both voltages are stable, 1.90 LLC7 is better.


That is what I'm trying to understand







wouldn't I only benefit from LLC 7 if the computer is in use more than idle?


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> nah that about right for the temp spike in R15. 4.4 uncore? what voltage?


i left it auto from bios damn today is very hot in here, room temp has reached 33c and i saw 40c water temp


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ALT F4*
> 
> That is what I'm trying to understand
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wouldn't I only benefit from LLC 7 if the computer is in use more than idle?


some post re: LLC:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1510001/asus-rampage-v-extreme-owners-thread/2000_20#post_23088546
http://www.overclock.net/t/1510001/asus-rampage-v-extreme-owners-thread/2020_20#post_23088741
http://www.overclock.net/t/1510001/asus-rampage-v-extreme-owners-thread/2020_20#post_23089414

a low idle voltage is not really that important or meaningful, voltage under load and during load transitions is.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> i left it auto from bios damn today is very hot in here, room temp has reached 33c and i saw 40c water temp


lol - 35C here too! Crazy hot and humid.


----------



## ALT F4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> some post re: LLC:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1510001/asus-rampage-v-extreme-owners-thread/2000_20#post_23088546
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1510001/asus-rampage-v-extreme-owners-thread/2020_20#post_23088741
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1510001/asus-rampage-v-extreme-owners-thread/2020_20#post_23089414
> 
> a low idle voltage is not really that important or meaningful, voltage under load and during load transitions is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol - 35C here too! Crazy hot and humid.


Nice! I was not sure how it affected the actual chip under load but you covered it all. Thanks.


----------



## suhi

Hi to all,

one off topic question, does you need to pay taxes if u buy CPU in microcentar ,friend can buy me a 5820K for 299$ ,but on webshop tax are 27$. If he go in store and buy it ,are the taxes same ?


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *suhi*
> 
> Hi to all,
> 
> one off topic question, does you need to pay taxes if u buy CPU in microcentar ,friend can buy me a 5820K for 299$ ,but on webshop tax are 27$. If he go in store and buy it ,are the taxes same ?


The taxes will be the same as where the store is located. For the web it would be wherever they are doing the transaction it may be different iirc. You could call them and ask to make sure.


----------



## BigFume

Hi,

Joining the Haswell-E Overclock club!







Anyone using the X99 Classified board? Looking to jump into some overclocking







Any guides, safe volts, temps, etc. A good starting point? I will be sticking around







.


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigFume*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Joining the Haswell-E Overclock club!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone using the X99 Classified board? Looking to jump into some overclocking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any guides, safe volts, temps, etc. A good starting point? I will be sticking around
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Have a look at this guide, it's a good starting point. And Welcome to OCN.

http://rog.asus.com/365052014/overclocking/rog-overclocking-guide-core-for-5960x-5930k-5820k/


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moorhen2*
> 
> Have a look at this guide, it's a good starting point. And Welcome to OCN.
> 
> http://rog.asus.com/365052014/overclocking/rog-overclocking-guide-core-for-5960x-5930k-5820k/


they raised average frequency a lot from the first videos.


----------



## DarthBaggins

ok so I don't feel bad now seeing that my 4.5 at 1.30-1.31 is average to good.


----------



## BigFume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moorhen2*
> 
> Have a look at this guide, it's a good starting point. And Welcome to OCN.
> 
> http://rog.asus.com/365052014/overclocking/rog-overclocking-guide-core-for-5960x-5930k-5820k/


Thank you. I was hoping for a more in depth guide. I'm looking for min, max and recommended voltages and explanation of voltages and there functions, when to use them to pass a certain threshold, etc. Along with other settings on the EVGA X99 Classified. I come Gigabyte boards, so EVGA is a new learning curve.

Perhaps I can post some functions here and get some explanation on them.

RING Ratio, This setting doesn't have a description to it's function or use for overclocking. PEG/DMI Ratio under BCLK overclocking, same as Ring Ratio, no description. Ring Voltage Mode, couldn't find much information on this setting, based on the description is this EVGA LLC? CPU VIN and CPU VIN vDroop, I need understanding of these settings and functions.

I was on the computer couple hours last night searching for these settings, on Google and this thread with no luck. I assume these voltages and functions are named differently on other boards.

If there is explanation on these settings, voltages and functions, much appreciated.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigFume*
> 
> Thank you. I was hoping for a more in depth guide. I'm looking for min, max and recommended voltages and explanation of voltages and there functions, when to use them to pass a certain threshold, etc. Along with other settings on the EVGA X99 Classified. I come Gigabyte boards, so EVGA is a new learning curve.
> 
> Perhaps I can post some functions here and get some explanation on them.
> 
> RING Ratio, This setting doesn't have a description to it's function or use for overclocking. PEG/DMI Ratio under BCLK overclocking, same as Ring Ratio, no description. Ring Voltage Mode, couldn't find much information on this setting, based on the description is this EVGA LLC? CPU VIN and CPU VIN vDroop, I need understanding of these settings and functions.
> 
> I was on the computer couple hours last night searching for these settings, on Google and this thread with no luck. I assume these voltages and functions are named differently on other boards.
> 
> If there is explanation on these settings, voltages and functions, much appreciated.


I'm actually used to Gigabyte Mobo's more myself compared to my RVE mobo, just like Giga's (SOC Force) GUI a bit more


----------



## BigFume

Same, did you go with another board maker because your sick of orange







.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigFume*
> 
> Thank you. I was hoping for a more in depth guide. I'm looking for min, max and recommended voltages and explanation of voltages and there functions, when to use them to pass a certain threshold, etc. Along with other settings on the EVGA X99 Classified. I come Gigabyte boards, so EVGA is a new learning curve.
> 
> Perhaps I can post some functions here and get some explanation on them.
> 
> RING Ratio, This setting doesn't have a description to it's function or use for overclocking. PEG/DMI Ratio under BCLK overclocking, same as Ring Ratio, no description. Ring Voltage Mode, couldn't find much information on this setting, based on the description is this EVGA LLC? CPU VIN and CPU VIN vDroop, I need understanding of these settings and functions.
> 
> I was on the computer couple hours last night searching for these settings, on Google and this thread with no luck. I assume these voltages and functions are named differently on other boards.
> 
> If there is explanation on these settings, voltages and functions, much appreciated.


although this guide from Shamino is directed at extreme OC on the R5E, it has lots of useful info:

R5EOCGuide.pdf 1687k .pdf file

You SHOULD use the manual for specific definitions:
ring = cache (memory and I/O)
PEG/DMI is the actual bus frequency. it's the ratio of Bclk/Strap
ring ratio voltage mode = choose between fixed or dynamic (offset) voltage control
LLC reduces vdroop of input voltage (VCCIN) - very critical setting. stick with a mid level value. vdroop is a good thing for 99% of users

don;t know what the other 2 are.


----------



## MacG32

Couldn't get a stable 4.8GHz...lol Way too many BSOD.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MacG32*
> 
> Couldn't get a stable 4.8GHz...lol Way too many BSOD.


What's your AIDA Scores be like?


----------



## MacG32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> What's your AIDA Scores be like?


I didn't run AIDA or even use the overclock on a daily basis. You get better scores in AIDA with a higher uncore, which I didn't even touch.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MacG32*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> What's your AIDA Scores be like?
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't run AIDA or even use the overclock on a daily basis. You get better scores in AIDA with a higher uncore, which I didn't even touch.
Click to expand...

I just wanna confirm if I am seeing the right numbers on mine. I can match your settings to. Just tryna confirm a few things.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I just wanna confirm if I am seeing the right numbers on mine. I can match your settings to. Just tryna confirm a few things.


what are you trying to confirm?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> what are you trying to confirm?


RAM bandwidth.

I'm getting weird scaling on single, dual, triple, and quad memory configuration.

I will put up numbers in a bit.

Is it possible for one of the slots to require a bit more SA to get the frequency when the other slots are doing fine on lower SA?

I am isolating my components to get through the issue btw.


----------



## mus1mus

Are you guys seeing this trend?

Single Channel on D1 (I started with D1 as it failed to post on SA Voltage I have set for Quad)



Dual on C1D1


Triple on A1C1D1


Quad


Read Bandwidth didn't scale well on Quad. Is this causing my low FS?


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Read Bandwidth didn't scale well on Quad.


This is not especially unusual, but your bandwidth figures look rather poor for the clocks you are running.

What sort of subtimings are you using?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> This is not especially unusual, but your bandwidth figures look rather poor for the clocks you are running.
> 
> What sort of subtimings are you using?


That' was just done quick. I'm trying to check if something was wrong with my sticks.

I believe it's 3000 at 1.3 SS Hynix Profile.


----------



## Silent Scone

Your bandwidth isn't massively off. There is plenty of it to speak of on this platform and latency seems to be where it should be. Write speed is heavily reliant on uncore


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Your bandwidth isn't massively off. There is plenty of it to speak of on this platform and latency seems to be where it should be. Write speed is heavily reliant on uncore


It's the Read that is questionable. If you look at the scaling from triple chnnels, it only gained a handful more GBs while going from dual to triple gained more. It happens even on XMP Profile.

Good enough for an RMA round here. Though, I am still in doubt the sticks are the issue.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> It's the Read that is questionable. If you look at the scaling from triple chnnels, it only gained a handful more GBs while going from dual to triple gained more. It happens even on XMP Profile.
> 
> Good enough for an RMA round here. Though, I am still in doubt the sticks are the issue.


I don't see any problem. Your bandwidth is just where it needa to be. The CPU IMC/Cache is probably the bottleneck preventing perfect scaling.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> I don't see any problem. Your bandwidth is just where it needa to be. The CPU IMC/Cache is probably the bottleneck preventing perfect scaling.


Not sure mate. But it's happening on XMP where the throughput should be less. This is a 2400 kit by the way. Happens on all RAM clock settings up to 3200 MHz.

If it's the IMC, I'd like to know if there's a way I can check it.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> It's the Read that is questionable. If you look at the scaling from triple chnnels, it only gained a handful more GBs while going from dual to triple gained more. It happens even on XMP Profile.
> 
> Good enough for an RMA round here. Though, I am still in doubt the sticks are the issue.


Honestly, it wouldn't bother me. There is nothing at fault per say. You won't be breaking any records by improving your bandwidth by a small %. What kit is it?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Honestly, it wouldn't bother me. There is nothing at fault per say. You won't be breaking any records by improving your bandwidth by a small percentile. What kit is it?


I know. Being a 5930K, Im not expecting that as well.









But it's the same issue I am trying to solve. FS Physics Score.

There sure is something wrong on my set-up.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I know. Being a 5930K, Im not expecting that as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it's the same issue I am trying to solve. FS Physics Score.
> 
> There sure is something wrong on my set-up.


Did you compare your Cinebench scores, were they within 50 points of majority at same clocks? Firestrike and Sysinfo have some quirks when it comes to physics scoring. I would not base my system performance on it alone. In actual fact it's quite a weak test. 3DMark 11's physics test is more strenuous on recent CPU architecture.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Did you compare your Cinebench scores, were they within 50 points of majority at same clocks? Firestrike and Sysinfo have some quirks when it comes to physics scoring. I would not base my system performance on it alone. In actual fact it's quite a weak test. 3DMark 11's physics test is more strenuous on recent CPU architecture.


My CB score at 4.6 would be around 1400 most of the time and that seem to be within the range.

Yeah. 3D Mark 11. Not sure if I did that yet. Nope. never did. But I will.









I guess I'm too focused on one thing.

By the way,Is it normal for the board to need more SA when using 3 or 4 sticks from 2 sticks with the same timings?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> My CB score at 4.6 would be around 1400 most of the time and that seem to be within the range.
> 
> Yeah. 3D Mark 11. Not sure if I did that yet. Nope. never did. But I will.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I'm too focused on one thing.
> 
> By the way,Is it normal for the board to need more SA when using 3 or 4 sticks from 2 sticks with the same timings?


Yes, very normal. You're running higher (module) density and two extra channels putting more strain on the memory controller. Don't get too hung up on synthetic bench results


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Yes, very normal. You're running higher (module) density and two extra channels putting more strain on the memory controller. Don't get too hung up on synthetic bench results


Cool beans mate. Thanks.

It's not really the benches that I worry. Spent a good amount for this rig that I want it to act like a good one. So....

And stores round here accept returns within reason. Not taking advantage of it, but you know, this needs to be a good one for peace of mind nonetheless. (RVE + 5930K + Mem + GPU round here cost the same to a 5960X rig of the same components on your locale by the way, so bear with me.)

In fact I was already processing the claims yesterday only to find out that these things are, well, scarse. They can't test the components out so they'll accept what I can find thru isolation testing.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Cool beans mate. Thanks.
> 
> It's not really the benches that I worry. Spent a good amount for this rig that I want it to act like a good one. So....
> 
> And stores round here accept returns within reason. Not taking advantage of it, but you know, this needs to be a good one for peace of mind nonetheless. (RVE + 5930K + Mem + GPU round here cost the same to a 5960X rig of the same components on your locale by the way, so bear with me.)
> 
> In fact I was already processing the claims yesterday only to find out that these things are, well, scarse. They can't test the components out so they'll accept what I can find thru isolation testing.


The principle of your concern is the same though, I've spent many hours when submitting good runs for various benchmarks that are prone to changes in consistency, 3D or otherwise where people have asked me how I managed that score, sometimes even managing them through artifacting and error correction resulting in a more preferable result. What does that result mean in terms of real word use and performance? Absolutely nothing material at all. You might as well be comparing the length of your finger nails.


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> It's the Read that is questionable. If you look at the scaling from triple chnnels, it only gained a handful more GBs while going from dual to triple gained more. It happens even on XMP Profile.
> 
> Good enough for an RMA round here. Though, I am still in doubt the sticks are the issue.


There is nothing wrong with the scaling you are seeing or the ratio of read/write/copy performance. Your subtimings likely favor writes over reads. There isn't likely anything wrong with your memory.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> There is nothing wrong with the scaling you are seeing or the ratio of read/write/copy performance. Your subtimings likely favor writes over reads. There isn't likely anything wrong with your memory.


Ohh, I didnt mention, all timings kept the same on those runs. Even Voltages.

So it's not favoring writes over reads. Methinks.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Not sure mate. But it's happening on XMP where the throughput should be less. This is a 2400 kit by the way. Happens on all RAM clock settings up to 3200 MHz.
> 
> If it's the IMC, I'd like to know if there's a way I can check it.


If you are using the Hynix ss 4x4 3000 preset on that kit, best test stability with HCI memtest (unless I missed that). If it is not stable ~500% there is a strong possibility that the physics scores are low cause the ram is looping error correction. 3DMK11 is especially sensitive to system ram.
I wager the ram setting are not stable leading to EC.


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Ohh, I didnt mention, all timings kept the same on those runs. Even Voltages.


I was already assuming this, for better or worse.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> So it's not favoring writes over reads. Methinks.


In quad channel it is, which is the most relevant test because it's what you'll typically be using.

You've already established that read, write, and copy don't scale the same as you enable more channels.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> there is a strong possibility that the physics scores are low cause the ram is looping error correction. 3DMK11 is especially sensitive to system ram.


This is a good point.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> If you are using the Hynix ss 4x4 3000 preset on that kit, best test stability with HCI memtest (unless I missed that). If it is not stable ~500% there is a strong possibility that the physics scores are low cause the ram is looping error correction. 3DMK11 is especially sensitive to system ram.
> I wager the ram setting are not stable leading to EC.


It happens on XMP Profile too. So I am really lost. And yeah, didnt take enough emphasis on screenshots as I am actually testing it for faults. But I get your point.

I'll provide the metrics tomorrow.









With HCI, how long does a 500% coverage usually take? My tests show a lot of variance as I can observe the progress pauses from time to time. I might be dealing with a lot of errors within the test.

12 instances with 1280 MB each on a 16GB total ~15GB usable accdng to Windows. Is that how it should be? Double checking.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> I was already assuming this, for better or worse.
> In quad channel it is, which is the most relevant test because it's what you'll typically be using.
> 
> You've already established that read, write, and copy don't scale the same as you enable more channels.
> This is a good point.


It's just the read mate. And partly the copy as it is a product of the read and the write speeds. I guess.

Read - scaled well up to 3 channels.
Write - perfect scaling up to quad.
Copy - took a minor hit due to poor Read Scaling on Quad.

And yeah, to derive those numbers, I actually did a lot of takes.

1. Tested each stick on slot A1. Pushing the clock to 3000 to see if one is weak that could easily be pointed out.

2. Tested each slot one at a time. I think it helps with training as inserting them all at once gives me BD and BF codes.

Right after each slot was initiated, they kind of went well without further tweaks.

Found slot D1 requiring more SA Volts than the others on individual slot testing. So that's the SA level I used for the Quad test.

All individual slots produced identical numbers.

Please don't take things as offensive as I am scratching my head on this issue.

Sadly, I have no spare kits to try nor another chip for that matter. Even service centers hessitate for the same reason. So I'm really meh!

Thus got me thinking replacing the RAM for a step on isolating the issue.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> It's just the read mate. And partly the copy as it is a product of the read and the write speeds. I guess.
> 
> Read - scaled well up to 3 channels.
> Write - perfect scaling up to quad.
> Copy - took a minor hit due to poor Read Scaling on Quad.
> 
> And yeah, to derive those numbers, I actually did a lot of takes.
> 
> 1. Tested each stick on slot A1. Pushing the clock to 3000 to see if one is weak that could easily be pointed out.
> 
> 2. Tested each slot one at a time. I think it helps with training as inserting them all at once gives me BD and BF codes.
> 
> Right after each slot was initiated, they kind of went well without further tweaks.
> 
> Found slot D1 requiring more SA Volts than the others on individual slot testing. So that's the SA level I used for the Quad test.
> 
> All individual slots produced identical numbers.
> 
> Please don't take things as offensive as I am scratching my head on this issue.
> 
> Sadly, I have no spare kits to try nor another chip for that matter. Even service centers hessitate for the same reason. So I'm really meh!
> 
> Thus got me thinking replacing the RAM for a step on isolating the issue.


I do not see an issue here. I would expect to have the same poor scaling on read speeds going from three to four sticks.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> I was already assuming this, for better or worse.
> In quad channel it is, which is the most relevant test because it's what you'll typically be using.
> 
> You've already established that read, write, and copy don't scale the same as you enable more channels.
> This is a good point.


His exceptionally low physics score in FS is repeatable. 13k for his chip and frequency on repeated runs isn't likely to be error correction. Not unless the system is very unstable, in which case it's more likely to close abnormally or result in a debug code


----------



## mus1mus

Sadly, I have no reference for a comparison here mate. Most of you have 5960X and 2 sided sticks. That produce different results.

Either ^this or I am thinking too much of the pattern. IDK.

More tests.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> His exceptionally low physics score in FS is repeatable. 13k for his chip and frequency on repeated runs isn't likely to be error correction. Not unless the system is very unstable, in which case it's more likely to close abnormally or result in a debug code


And yep, I have benched on higher clocks as before which are well, more likely to more unstable than what I am dialing now.


----------



## mus1mus

Double post damn phone. Time to sleep..

Night fellas


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> His exceptionally low physics score in FS is repeatable. 13k for his chip and frequency on repeated runs isn't likely to be error correction. Not unless the system is very unstable, in which case it's more likely to close abnormally or result in a debug code


Yeah if this is consistently repeatable it's not error correction.

However it's also not related to the read/write/copy scores hes getting.

My signature system gets about 17k physics score and my AIDA memory bench looks very similar:


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> His exceptionally low physics score in FS is repeatable. 13k for his chip and frequency on repeated runs isn't likely to be error correction. Not unless the system is very unstable, i*n which case it's more likely to close abnormally* or result in a debug code


not necessarily. I see a lot of fire strike scores with guys running 4.8 on their 5960X with physics scores of 22K... 'cause they are elated it doesn't crash out at 1.32V. When they increase vcore and VCCIN physics is more in line with the cpu frequency. Quite a surge in this observation with the J batch chips. Combined scores take a beating.
But - it's really difficult to trouble shoot something like this remotely and without bios screenies.


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> not necessarily. I see a lot of fire strike scores with guys running 4.8 on their 5960X with physics scores of 22K... 'cause they are elated it doesn't crash out at 1.32V. When they increase vcore and VCCIN physics is more in line with the cpu frequency. Quite a surge in this observation with the J batch chips. Combined scores take a beating.
> But - it's really difficult to trouble shoot something like this remotely and without bios screenies.


Are you saying that J batch chips are not performing as well or am I misunderstanding you?


----------



## Kimir

No, he is saying that they clock good with low voltage, but [email protected] is most certainly far from stable hence a lower score in physics in 3Dmark.
CBR15 doesn't reflect anything but CBR15. xD


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> not necessarily. I see a lot of fire strike scores with guys running 4.8 on their 5960X with physics scores of 22K... 'cause they are elated it doesn't crash out at 1.32V. When they increase vcore and VCCIN physics is more in line with the cpu frequency. Quite a surge in this observation with the J batch chips. Combined scores take a beating.
> But - it's really difficult to trouble shoot something like this remotely and without bios screenies.


4.8 22k isn't far out, maybe 1,000 points. Compared to 13,000 when it should be roughly 18,000







. His CBR15 score seems to be in line


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> 4.8 22k isn't far out, maybe 1,000 points. Compared to 13,000 when it should be roughly 18,000
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . His CBR15 score seems to be in line


lol - multiple issues there.


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> No, he is saying that they clock good with low voltage, but [email protected] is most certainly far from stable hence a lower score in physics in 3Dmark.
> CBR15 doesn't reflect anything but CBR15. xD


Ahhh, cool! The reason that I ask is that the chip that I got back from Intel from my RMA I believe is a J batch.







Hoping for some better luck.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> lol - multiple issues there.


4.8 nets me around 23,350 I think


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> 4.8 nets me around 23,350 I think


23.5 -23.7K is good for 4.8GHz. Musta been a while since you've run it. With the new drivers and new SI it's NOT getting higher.
http://www.3dmark.com/hall-of-fame-2/fire+strike+physics+score/version+1.1
gotta scroll way down to see 4.8 scores.


----------



## Silent Scone

At 4.8 it would have been awhile yeah, about 6 months at least


----------



## ALT F4

Passing 275% on memtest, if it goes well over 400% I'll drop the voltage some more on the ram. Trying to stabilize 3000mhz 15-17-17-35 1T v1.425. Early kit and not the strongest so anything better than XMP is good enough for me.
Thought I walked in on a blue screen happening and it turned out to be an nvidia driver crash.









Edit: Result 
Enough to keep my bios untouched for a good while, I can't expect much with such an early kit but 15 is better than 16 any day of the week


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ALT F4*
> 
> Passing 275% on memtest, if it goes well over 400% I'll drop the voltage some more on the ram. Trying to stabilize 3000mhz 15-17-17-35 1T v1.425. Early kit and not the strongest so anything better than XMP is good enough for me.
> Thought I walked in on a blue screen happening and it turned out to be an nvidia driver crash.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Result
> Enough to keep my bios untouched for a good while, I can't expect much with such an early kit but 15 is better than 16 any day of the week


\

looks good!


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ALT F4*
> 
> Passing 275% on memtest, if it goes well over 400% I'll drop the voltage some more on the ram. Trying to stabilize 3000mhz 15-17-17-35 1T v1.425. Early kit and not the strongest so anything better than XMP is good enough for me.
> Thought I walked in on a blue screen happening and it turned out to be an nvidia driver crash.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Result
> Enough to keep my bios untouched for a good while, I can't expect much with such an early kit but 15 is better than 16 any day of the week


Might worth pointing out that system agent or unstable dram can produce TDR events when pushing HCI. I experienced this quite a few times during my first few weeks. And this was obviously before the alleged 2d breaking drivers. If you're unable to replicate it though I wouldn't worry unless it happens again.


----------



## mus1mus

Soooo, doing a thorough test... revealed one of my stick not up to the challenge as the others. I'll massage the setting to fit her in..


Spoiler: Slot Testing












Spoiler: Some single slot results











Spoiler: 2 Good Sticks








Testing the third now. Before relaxing things on the weak stick.

And of course. The real party starts after that...


----------



## ALT F4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Might worth pointing out that system agent or unstable dram can produce TDR events when pushing HCI. I experienced this quite a few times during my first few weeks. And this was obviously before the alleged 2d breaking drivers. If you're unable to replicate it though I wouldn't worry unless it happens again.


Odd, but that is good to hear. It didn't happened in the previous months with me testing in a similar fashion. Throw in an nvidia tdr and anything gets worse


----------



## Silent Scone

It could be unrelated given recent events, but if you continue to test DRAM it should be repeatable if its instability


----------



## mus1mus

And it's a bad stick!

Throwing up endless errors on 2400 XMP Profile.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> And it's a bad stick!
> 
> Throwing up endless errors on 2400 XMP Profile.


warranty time!


----------



## BigFume

When OC'ing with the BCLK is there a certain increment to go up each time, or can you dial in any number?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> And it's a bad stick!
> 
> Throwing up endless errors on 2400 XMP Profile.
> 
> 
> 
> warranty time!
Click to expand...

15 days for international processing though.









But yeah.

One more thing, if I still may bother you guys.

Will 3 sticks of RAM affect gaming much like I am seeing with my low Physics Scores?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> 15 days for international processing though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But yeah.
> 
> One more thing, if I still may bother you guys.
> 
> Will 3 sticks of RAM affect gaming much like I am seeing with my low Physics Scores?


ugh - 2 weeks turn-around?
You certainly can run tri-channel and it will work as you know. I don't have any gaming experience running 3 on a quad channel rig platform. lol - maybe you can let us know?








But I don't think you will see a drastic reduction in performance. Dual channel may be just as good too.


----------



## rt123

If its like most companies, they'll require the whole kit for RMA, not just one stick.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> ugh - 2 weeks turn-around?
> You certainly can run tri-channel and it will work as you know. I don't have any gaming experience running 3 on a quad channel rig platform. lol - maybe you can let us know?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I don't think you will see a drastic reduction in performance. Dual channel may be just as good too.


I know you know it will









It probably was the reason why even stock settings produce the error.

It's a bit sketchy though, as other benchmarks dont respond that well to RAM incosistencies. CBR15 for one don't even scale to single channel.

Thanks for your tip mate. One step into solving it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> If its like most companies, they'll require the whole kit for RMA, not just one stick.


Yes, I have to return the whole package. Might save time if the store has a replacement in stock.


----------



## stephen427

Do I got a good chip if I can manage 4,25Ghz 125blck on 1.1539 VID on manual no offset.

I havent really tried to go much higher I dont got much time for it but id like to know if its worth trying going for as I got this one stable for 24/7


----------



## Silent Scone

Well it's potentially not a bad chip


----------



## mus1mus

Just go check how much voltage it requires for 4.5GHz. Under 1.3 and it's should be good.


----------



## wholeeo

So on Asus boards, when overclocking if the uncore multiplier is left at auto does it match the core multiplier or does it stay at default speeds?









I'm having issues trying to get a 5930K J509B166 stable at 4.5, hopefully the above is the issue. Can't test now since I'm at work not working.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> So on Asus boards, when overclocking if the uncore multiplier is left at auto does it match the core multiplier or does it stay at default speeds?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm having issues trying to get a 5930K J509B166 stable at 4.5, hopefully the above is the issue. Can't test now since I'm at work not working.


Hello

The cache multipliers will remain at default unless the default minimum would violate cache/ram speed ratio.


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> The cache multipliers will remain at default unless the default minimum would violate cache/ram speed ratio.


Thanks Praz! Not the answer I wanted to hear.









Could having all of the C-States enabled affect stability on X99 past a certain frequency?


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Thanks Praz! Not the answer I wanted to hear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could having all of the C-States enabled affect stability on X99 past a certain frequency?


Hello

You're welcome. I'm not sure how this behavior could be detrimental though. C-states could have an influence on an overclock but is part of tuning for stability. There are also a couple of errata for the CPU that also can contribute to instability.


----------



## wholeeo

So my MC has the following 5930K's available,

J510B246 (someone reports 1.4 for 4.5ghz)
L432C208
J508B294
J510B115
J509B116

None besides the one which I already own have info available online. I think I'll gamble with the L batch.

They also have the following 5960x which I may just make a jump to since I seen some good things being said about the **36 batch.

J513B036
J507B447

Any input on which 5930K I should gamble with? That 5960x is calling me.









edit: Found info on J510B246


----------



## Dsrt

Asus X99-A
I7-5820k @ 4.625Ghz 1.233v under heavy load (125Mhz strap, offset mode with c-states enabled + auto LLC)
Corsair Vengeance LPX 2400Mhz 16gb -> 2666mhz 14-16-16-35-2T
Corsair h100i gtx

Been running all kind of stability tests for few hours, next step is to find proper uncore OC (atm @ stock 3000mhz)
Any voltage tips for finding good uncore OC (~4ghz?)


----------



## yoyo711

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dsrt*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asus X99-A
> I7-5820k @ 4.625Ghz 1.233v under heavy load (125Mhz strap, offset mode with c-states enabled + auto LLC)
> Corsair Vengeance LPX 2400Mhz 16gb -> 2666mhz 14-16-16-35-2T
> Corsair h100i gtx
> 
> Been running all kind of stability tests for few hours, next step is to find proper uncore OC (atm @ stock 3000mhz)
> Any voltage tips for finding good uncore OC (~4ghz?)


Very good what is youre batch # on CPU ?
My 5820K can do 4.7Ghz on 1.34 stable 4.1 Cache 1.255v
But i can not overclock ram give me bosd


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> So my MC has the following 5930K's available,
> 
> J510B246 (someone reports 1.4 for 4.5ghz)
> L432C208
> J508B294
> J510B115
> J509B116
> 
> None besides the one which I already own have info available online. I think I'll gamble with the L batch.
> 
> They also have the following 5960x which I may just make a jump to since I seen some good things being said about the **36 batch.
> 
> J513B036
> J507B447
> 
> Any input on which 5930K I should gamble with? That 5960x is calling me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: Found info on J510B246


Get any J Batch, at worst it will be equal to an L Batch, mostly superior though.


----------



## Kimir

The 5960X J513B036 has been good to me, I'll have it on water next week so I'll finally be able to push it more (and have my 4 sticks of ram in there!).


----------



## Dsrt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yoyo711*
> 
> Very good what is youre batch # on CPU ?
> My 5820K can do 4.7Ghz on 1.34 stable 4.1 Cache 1.255v
> But i can not overclock ram give me bosd


Batch J513B212


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Get any J Batch, at worst it will be equal to an L Batch, mostly superior though.


Got burned by my first J Batch and the report of the other is not so good either. Then there isn't much info out there regarding 5930 J's. They so scary,









By the way, we got the same MC.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Got burned by my first J Batch and the report of the other is not so good either. Then there isn't much info out there regarding 5930 J's. They so scary,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, we got the same MC.


Sorry for the bad draw man.

Have you ever got a decent chip at 'our' MC.?
I have only got 1, all others were average at best.









Also nice to see another fellow NJ guy here.


----------



## HeadlessKnight

Looks like my 5820K can only hit 4.6 GHz @ 1.325V. @ 4.7 GHz no matter how much voltage i set i cannot get the thing stable. I am running it @ 4.3 GHz, 1.17V though/ 4.0 GHz Cache as my daily OC.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeadlessKnight*
> 
> Looks like my 5820K can only hit 4.6 GHz @ 1.325V. @ 4.7 GHz no matter how much voltage i set i cannot get the thing stable. I am running it @ 4.3 GHz, 1.17V though/ 4.0 GHz Cache as my daily OC.


1.17v is cheap for that OC.









TCO


----------



## Viking396

I submitted my latest result last night. How long does it typically take to see it posted?

i7-5820k
4746.01 - 100.98 FSB
http://valid.x86.fr/446y3b


----------



## bfedorov11

Finally getting my system together and did a quick boot with a xp120. It stayed under 32.

Is there any correlation between the quality of the chip and stock voltage like with the non-e chips? 5960x was sitting at 0.896 in bios which seems pretty low.


----------



## Viking396

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeadlessKnight*
> 
> Looks like my 5820K can only hit 4.6 GHz @ 1.325V. @ 4.7 GHz no matter how much voltage i set i cannot get the thing stable. I am running it @ 4.3 GHz, 1.17V though/ 4.0 GHz Cache as my daily OC.


I keep my system at 4.58GHz but last night had it running 4746.01 stable, didn't really help my benchmarks much. Best Passmark 8 CPU score has been just over 18,000, that was months ago, can't get there now with Windows 8.1 installed, best score is 17,800.

I have gotten into windows at 4.8GHz, but not stable.... just can't seem to get there.


----------



## Viking396

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfedorov11*
> 
> Finally getting my system together and did a quick boot with a xp120. It stayed under 32.
> 
> Is there any correlation between the quality of the chip and stock voltage like with the non-e chips? 5960x was sitting at 0.896 in bios which seems pretty low.


Debating buying the 5960 myself, hard to justify but want it anyway.


----------



## bfedorov11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Viking396*
> 
> Debating buying the 5960 myself, hard to justify but want it anyway.


I got a deal of a life time for mine through a price match so it was a no brainer.

I don't think it is that difficult to justify the price. If you run a high end rig with 2x 980ti or a TX or two, the cards will cost more and you'll probably end up upgrading them before the 5960x. You'll get more value out of the cpu. DX12 was another large factor in my decision.


----------



## Viking396

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfedorov11*
> 
> I got a deal of a life time for mine through a price match so it was a no brainer.
> 
> I don't think it is that difficult to justify the price. If you run a high end rig with 2x 980ti or a TX or two, the cards will cost more and you'll probably end up upgrading them before the 5960x. You'll get more value out of the cpu. DX12 was another large factor in my decision.


I agree and I have the funds for it, the system has cost me an insane amount already and right now while the 5820 is doing pretty damn good going over 4.7GHz, I'd get more performance pushing the 5960 less.

I have a line on one for around $950 with free shipping, there is a guy selling a used one for $799.00 on eBay but I don't trust that, not worth the frustration if it has been abused.


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Sorry for the bad draw man.
> 
> Have you ever got a decent chip at 'our' MC.?
> I have only got 1, all others were average at best.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also nice to see another fellow NJ guy here.


NJ MC BOYZ!









Nah, I'm currently out of luck though this L batch I gambled with looks to be a bit better than the J. I may jump on that 5960x and be done with it all.









Can anyone offer input on what 101 bsod's are related to on Haswell-E?


----------



## Viking396

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> NJ MC BOYZ!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, I'm currently out of luck though this L batch I gambled with looks to be a bit better than the J. I may jump on that 5960x and be done with it all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone offer input on what 101 bsod's are related to on Haswell-E?


The 101 is usually a clock timer, I have fun with them when I go past my last best O/C a bit too much and the system slaps me back to reality.


----------



## BigFume

I managde to get to 4.5Ghz with a Vcore of 1.380, I can probably fine tune it down to 1.370. Is that a high Vcore for 24/7? What would be the recommended safe 24/7 voltage?


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigFume*
> 
> I managde to get to 4.5Ghz with a Vcore of 1.380, I can probably fine tune it down to 1.370. Is that a high Vcore for 24/7? What would be the recommended safe 24/7 voltage?


What stability tests are you running at that voltage?

You should probably back off to 4.4.


----------



## BigFume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> What stability tests are you running at that voltage?
> 
> You should probably back off to 4.4.


I use AIDA64. At 4.4GHz I'm stable at 1.320 v. I can probably get it a little lower. I've read 1.375 v. is the highest "safe" voltage, also read 1.350 v. 1.380 does seem a little high. It seems I have an unlucky chip







.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigFume*
> 
> I use AIDA64. At 4.4GHz I'm stable at 1.320 v. I can probably get it a little lower. I've read 1.375 v. is the highest "safe" voltage, also read 1.350 v. 1.380 does seem a little high.


I would shoot for 1.35V as the absolute maxiumum for 24/7 usage.


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Viking396*
> 
> The 101 is usually a clock timer, I have fun with them when I go past my last best O/C a bit too much and the system slaps me back to reality.


I'd hate to ask but what's a clock timer and is there anything to push through it, vcore/vccin? First I've heard of that









With my previous processor I'd get 124's @ 4500, with this one I have yet to get a 124, just 101s.


----------



## Viking396

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> I'd hate to ask but what's a clock timer and is there anything to push through it, vcore/vccin? First I've heard of that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With my previous processor I'd get 124's @ 4500, with this one I have yet to get a 124, just 101s.


This can help explain it, the fix however for most of us is to back off the O/C or adjust voltage etc... to get it stale again.

http://www.reviversoft.com/blog/2013/01/clock-watchdog-timeout/


----------



## Viking396

How are the J batch codes for the 5960x? I know they're a bit older, my 5820k is an L batch, not sure the its big brother run close this way or not.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Viking396*
> 
> How are the J batch codes for the 5960x? I know they're a bit older, my 5820k is an L batch, not sure the its big brother run close this way or not.


There are a lot of good chips within the J batches for the 5960X. I had a J513B008 that needed 1.32V for 4.5 (X264), but this J513B048 from Silicon Lottery is doing 4.8 at 1.34V.


----------



## Viking396

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> There are a lot of good chips within the J batches for the 5960X. I had a J513B008 that needed 1.32V for 4.5 (X264), but this J513B048 from Silicon Lottery is doing 4.8 at 1.34V.


I would be stoked for a 4.8GHz 5960, I sent a message to the people who are selling one so we'll see what happens.


----------



## Viking396

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> There are a lot of good chips within the J batches for the 5960X. I had a J513B008 that needed 1.32V for 4.5 (X264), but this J513B048 from Silicon Lottery is doing 4.8 at 1.34V.


Get this, I just found one that has J513B097....


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Viking396*
> 
> I submitted my latest result last night. How long does it typically take to see it posted?
> 
> i7-5820k
> 4746.01 - 100.98 FSB
> http://valid.x86.fr/446y3b


fill out the form in the OP. OP has been AWOL. I'll update the spreadsheet nest round of thread updates.


----------



## Viking396

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> fill out the form in the OP. OP has been AWOL. I'll update the spreadsheet nest round of thread updates.


I filled out the form and submitted last night, no rush, still tweaking anyway.


----------



## Viking396

The other 5960 I found has batch J507B609...


----------



## Kimir

There is this list that could help you. But that's not about stability in there.


----------



## BigFume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Viking396*
> 
> The other 5960 I found has batch J507B609...


Ahh, I see where you getting all these batch #


----------



## Viking396

I just spoke to a guy who it turns is local to me! He has a selection of 5960x's. I'm going to take my system to his pace and install x5960's until I find one I like, you can't beat that kind of deal with a stick.


----------



## Viking396

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigFume*
> 
> Ahh, I see where you getting all these batch #


It helps when they post a picture, one of them I had to email him.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Viking396*
> 
> I just spoke to a guy who it turns is local to me! He has a selection of 5960x's. I'm going to take my system to his pace and install x5960's until I find one I like, you can't beat that kind of deal with a stick.


That sounds like a dream come true! What, did they bin a bunch themselves?


----------



## Viking396

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> That sounds like a dream come true! What, did they bin a bunch themselves?


They are system builders, I'll have more information on Monday but they have a lot of them so I'm going to run over on Monday and see what they have.


----------



## Viking396

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> That sounds like a dream come true! What, did they bin a bunch themselves?


How do you like the 730's? I have 4 of the 240gig drives in RAID0. When I built the system they didn't have any 480gig drives.








I can't complain however, I'm going to get the 750 1.2TB PCIe SSD soon and sell off the 730's.


----------



## Jpmboy

updated.









(no reply from OP)


----------



## Viking396

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> updated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (no reply from OP)


Awesome, thanks! This may have to be my best shot with the 5820k, I wanted to pass Greedymuffin, ah well. It looks like I'm going 5960x on Monday!


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Viking396*
> 
> How do you like the 730's? I have 4 of the 240gig drives in RAID0. When I built the system they didn't have any 480gig drives.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't complain however, I'm going to get the 750 1.2TB PCIe SSD soon and sell off the 730's.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I just bought a 1.2TB 750 too, which I'll be loading Windows 10 on next week.


----------



## Viking396

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> I just bought a 1.2TB 750 too, which I'll be loading Windows 10 on next week.


It's not that I'm looking for faster performance, that will be a plus, what I'm looking forward is lower latency plus a cleaner install in the system. Plus, 4 drives in RAID0 is kinda nuts.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Viking396*
> 
> It's not that I'm looking for faster performance, that will be a plus, what I'm looking forward is lower latency plus a cleaner install in the system. Plus, 4 drives in RAID0 is kinda nuts.


The sequential reads are what I'm after. 4K editing will be that much smoother. Some of these ProRes files I'm working with are massive, 100GB+


----------



## Viking396

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> The sequential reads are what I'm after. 4K editing will be that much smoother. Some of these ProRes files I'm working with are massive, 100GB+


Well, the 750 will 1.2TB will definitely do the job for you, to bad we can't run two of them in RAID0.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Viking396*
> 
> Well, the 750 will 1.2TB will definitely do the job for you, to bad we can't run two of them in RAID0.


Ah, but you can! (Software RAID 0)


----------



## Viking396

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> Ah, but you can! (Software RAID 0)


True, but not a fan...


----------



## aznsniper911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> I just bought a 1.2TB 750 too, which I'll be loading Windows 10 on next week.


I'm jealous! Just built a 5960x rig and couldn't budget a 1.2TB 750 so had to settle with a 400GB 750 and loving every second of it as a boot drive!

Got a J508B111 5960x, will boot 4.6ghz at 1.3v. What's the safest voltage to see how high multi can go?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> I just bought a 1.2TB 750 too, which I'll be loading Windows 10 on next week.


Have you seen the performance on Samsungs new SM951 M.2? - Read 2150MB/s Write 1500MB/s


----------



## ottoore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Have you seen the performance on Samsungs new SM951 M.2? - Read 2150MB/s Write 1500MB/s


Pure throttling w/o heatsink. And you can put it only on <=256gb, single side m.2 ssd


----------



## aznsniper911

http://valid.x86.fr/5bxqva

I can do 4.7 Ghz with 1.31V stable, 4.8 GHZ i can boot with 1.32 but needs some more volts to play around with to be fully stable. What do you guys think?


----------



## BigFume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aznsniper911*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/5bxqva
> 
> I can do 4.7 Ghz with 1.31V stable, 4.8 GHZ i can boot with 1.32 but needs some more volts to play around with to be fully stable. What do you guys think?


That's a very good chip. What's the batch #?


----------



## aznsniper911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigFume*
> 
> That's a very good chip. What's the batch #?


J508B111


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aznsniper911*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/5bxqva
> 
> I can do *4.7 Ghz with 1.31V stable*, 4.8 GHZ i can boot with 1.32 but needs some more volts to play around with to be fully stable. What do you guys think?


stable to what?


----------



## Menthol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ottoore*
> 
> Pure throttling w/o heatsink. And you can put it only on <=256gb, single side m.2 ssd


No throttling during any type of normal desktop usage on a SM951 AHCI drive here, every review will tell you the same thing, I have not been able to find an Nvme version yet, using both the SM951 and Intel 750 1.2 drive Win 8.1 on SM951, Win 7 on Intel drive, can't tell any difference during everyday use


----------



## aznsniper911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> stable to what?


The stress test in Intel extreme tuning utility. Would that be suffice?


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aznsniper911*
> 
> The stress test in Intel extreme tuning utility. Would that be suffice?


The XTU stress test doesn't really stress much. Basic things like encoding can still fail. Try Realbench, X264 stress test, or Aida64.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Have you seen the performance on Samsungs new SM951 M.2? - Read 2150MB/s Write 1500MB/s


If they had it in 1TB, I would have gone with an nvme M.2. This 750 is pulling 2700MB/s reads.


----------



## aznsniper911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> The XTU stress test doesn't really stress much. Basic things like encoding can still fail. Try Realbench, X264 stress test, or Aida64.


I'll leave the Asus realbench stress test overnight and see how it turns out


----------



## bfedorov11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> There are a lot of good chips within the J batches for the 5960X. I had a J513B008 that needed 1.32V for 4.5 (X264), but this J513B048 from Silicon Lottery is doing 4.8 at 1.34V.


That's good news. Same batch I have







Stock voltage was around 0.896 if that is any indicator.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aznsniper911*
> 
> The stress test in Intel extreme tuning utility. Would that be suffice?


Yeah - it's a good one, but it's always best to do a few different tests. x264 encode and AID64 are helpful. XTU is basically a p95. Cache is the most difficult to isolate - AID64 cache stress is very good, but 1-2h is needed for confidence.


----------



## wholeeo

x264 heats these babies up, I could only imagine the likes of Prime95.


----------



## Kimir

Do you guys have a link for x264 stress test. I think I have both x264 and x265 benchmark, but it's bench alone, doesn't last long to be any stability stress test .


----------



## mus1mus

This?


----------



## Dsrt

is Aida64 a good program to look @ voltages? HWmonitor just gives me readings like bios "offset +280mv" which isint usefull at all.
Trying to overclock uncore but getting offset voltage reading from it seems pretty hard.
I dont know if I should trust Aida64 CPU Cache voltage reading.
Im currently @ 1.103v while idling and going up to 1.188v while under load while using offset +0.280v. Could this be real voltage reading when running 4125Mhz uncore with 5820k?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dsrt*
> 
> is Aida64 a good program to look @ voltages? HWmonitor just gives me readings like bios "offset +280mv" which isint usefull at all.
> Trying to overclock uncore but getting offset voltage reading from it seems pretty hard.
> I dont know if I should trust Aida64 CPU Cache voltage reading.
> Im currently @ 1.103v while idling and going up to 1.188v while under load while using offset +0.280v. Could this be real voltage reading when running 4125Mhz uncore with 5820k?


Yes - works great.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






On screen display (OSD) or it can send the info to a usb connected DFP.


----------



## ottoore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menthol*
> 
> No throttling during any type of normal desktop usage on a SM951 AHCI drive here, every review will tell you the same thing, I have not been able to find an Nvme version yet, using both the SM951 and Intel 750 1.2 drive Win 8.1 on SM951, Win 7 on Intel drive, can't tell any difference during everyday use


You can't tell any difference because there aren't differences in every day use. There is no difference in every day use also between a samsung 840 pro and sm951 m.2 ssd.
But we're are talking about overall performance and i'm not going to buy a naturally-limited 500€ ssd. All serious reviews talk about overheating problem.


----------



## Viking396

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfedorov11*
> 
> That's good news. Same batch I have
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stock voltage was around 0.896 if that is any indicator.


Monday I'll be testing my new 5960, looks to be same batch... we'll see!


----------



## MacG32

Finally got this thing over 4.8GHz, but just barely...lol I gave her all she's got Captain!







http://valid.canardpc.com/inqjln


----------



## Viking396

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MacG32*
> 
> Finally got this thing over 4.8GHz, but just barely...lol I gave her all she's got Captain!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/inqjln


Man O man O man, I have a big hill to climb with you guys getting such good O/C's. Nice job!


----------



## Sylver123

Hello guys,

I have got a Intel i7 5960X with Batch J518B356. Am I corect that the J batches are supposed to be decent clockers?

The Batch of my previous Intel i7 5960X was L429B933.


----------



## Kimir

I wouldn't say supposed, but many with J513BXXX had good ones.


----------



## MacG32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Viking396*
> 
> Man O man O man, I have a big hill to climb with you guys getting such good O/C's. Nice job!


Thanks!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sylver123*
> 
> Hello guys,
> 
> I have got a Intel i7 5960X with Batch J518B356. Am I corect that the J batches are supposed to be decent clockers?
> 
> The Batch of my previous Intel i7 5960X was L429B933.


Since it's not listed here, you'll have to overclock it to find out.







Here's a list of guides to help you out:

*1. http://www.overclockers.com/3step-guide-to-overclock-intel-haswell/
2. http://forums.overclockers.co.uk/showthread.php?t=18645325
3. http://rog.asus.com/365052014/overclocking/rog-overclocking-guide-core-for-5960x-5930k-5820k/
4. http://www.tweaktown.com/guides/6755/intel-core-i7-5960x-extreme-edition-s-spec-qfra-cpu-overclocking-guide/index.html
5. http://us.hardware.info/reviews/5775/haswell-e-overklocking-workshop-how-to-get-the-most-out-of-the-core-i7-5960x-5930k-and-4820k
6. http://www.hardwareluxx.com/index.php/reviews/hardware/cpu/33127-oc-guide-bringing-haswell-e-to-its-limits.html*

My last submission here for this chip...lol







http://valid.canardpc.com/humdqk


----------



## wholeeo

So x264 stress test is heating the crap out of this new 5930k I have to the point where I don't think I can use it. Vcore @ 1.30 with input voltage at 1.9, thing is heating up to 90c









I initially thought it was a bad mount so I redo it and it's still boiling. My previous 5930K didn't heat up like this so I'm at a loss. Might be faulty and needs to be exchanged for a 5960x.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> So x264 stress test is heating the crap out of this new 5930k I have to the point where I don't think I can use it. Vcore @ 1.30 with input voltage at 1.9, thing is heating up to 90c
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I initially thought it was a bad mount so I redo it and it's still boiling. My previous 5930K didn't heat up like this so I'm at a loss. Might be faulty and needs to be exchanged for a 5960x.


90C on an easy h.264 burn test? Something is seriously wrong with: a) CPU to LGA mounting, b) CPU IHS, c) *thermal paste* or d) the cooler pump (as in, not working and not pumping water). You sure you're not overtightening the screws? A reasonable high temp boundary for 1.300V of Vcore taking h.264 is 80C on a H100 or 85C on a Hyper 212.

Try to leak test that cooling setup / test on another rig, make sure water is actually moving around in there; a defective CPU is highly unlikely - but let's not remove from the equation just yet. If the WCing setup works fine on another rig, then the CPU *and* mobo both need RMAing.


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> 90C on an easy h.264 burn test? Something is seriously wrong with: a) CPU to LGA mounting, b) CPU IHS, c) *thermal paste* or d) the cooler pump (as in, not working and not pumping water). You sure you're not overtightening the screws? A reasonable high temp boundary for 1.300V of Vcore taking h.264 is 80C on a H100 or 85C on a Hyper 212.
> 
> Try to leak test that cooling setup / test on another rig, make sure water is actually moving around in there; a defective CPU is highly unlikely - but let's not remove from the equation just yet. If the WCing setup works fine on another rig, then the CPU *and* mobo both need RMAing.


On optimized defaults same stress test has the highest core averaging 56.7c after about 20 minutes. I am running angelotti's V2 version on auto settings which via resource monitor it shows 34 threads...(this can't be right is it? lol) Pump is def running with water moving. Not sure what's up. Thermal paste I'm using is gelid extreme and 2 mounts have resulted in same results. Perhaps it's something in bios since default temps seem fine.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> On optimized defaults same stress test has the highest core averaging 56.7c after about 20 minutes. I am running angelotti's V2 version on auto settings which via resource monitor it shows 34 threads...(this can't be right is it? lol) Pump is def running with water moving. Not sure what's up. Thermal paste I'm using is gelid extreme and 2 mounts have resulted in same results. Perhaps it's something in bios since default temps seem fine.


OK, let's begin from optimised defaults. Now tweak the BIOS, and record every setting you tweak and post the things you changed back here. 56.7C is correct for a 20 minute run at stock. It is definitely an issue with a BIOS setting.


----------



## Kimir

Soon™



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






I mean, finally!


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Congrats! I run mine goofy, too.


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> OK, let's begin from optimised defaults. Now tweak the BIOS, and record every setting you tweak and post the things you changed back here. 56.7C is correct for a 20 minute run at stock. It is definitely an issue with a BIOS setting.


 heated.zip 3661k .zip file


Thanks for the help man. I'm going to try and reseat/repaste this CPU. Shame, I ran out of Gelid Extreme







, wonder if the XSPC pastes are any good (KP2, KP3?)

By the way, I'm using 1080 worth of RX rads with GT15's in push/pull, evo block, and ek 980 blocks.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Soon™
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mean, finally!


Very nice! Now tell me what that B036 does under water.







If I continue to fail to be satisfied with this 5930K I have a backup plan.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> Congrats! I run mine goofy, too.


It takes a courageous, secure, strong man to run their block goofy. I do not have the makings of said man.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> It takes a courageous, secure, strong man to run their block goofy. I do not have the makings of said man.


Some would say "clueless idiot"







But I see I'm in good company with Kimir.

I saw some reviews where goofy was slightly better just on Haswell-E chips, and it made it easier to plumb for me with hard pipe.

That's right, layin' goofy hard pipe.









And I was pumped to see mine doing pretty stable stuff at 4.5 on stock auto settings. Until I looked and the bios had assigned 1.4v as the auto core v for 4.5. I backed it down to 1.3v and never missed a beat. I'll tweak it some more when I get back home and start OCing in earnest.


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Soon™
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mean, finally!


I'm curious is that a case on it's side or a custom benching rig???


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> Some would say "clueless idiot"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I see I'm in good company with Kimir.
> 
> I saw some reviews where goofy was slightly better just on Haswell-E chips, and it made it easier to plumb for me with hard pipe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's right, layin' goofy hard pipe.


Something Mario was never able to do, even though he was a self-proclaimed plumber.


----------



## Kimir

Goofy's better on the 4930K and the 5960X (basically all the 6-8 cores chip), see here. And obviously, Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut was used here (and on the 980KPE as well as the 4930K and 780Ti KPE when I redid it all).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CYBER-SNIPA*
> 
> I'm curious is that a case on it's side or a custom benching rig???


Just a benching rig, I had the R4BE and 4930K no long ago on it, time for moar power.


----------



## wholeeo

Yeah, I've seen the goofy results, just not man enough to do it. OCD would drive me mad.


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Yeah, I've seen the goofy results, just not man enough to do it. OCD would drive me mad.


It's actually easier for my layout, if only they could ship without the EK logo put on already, I could have put it the right way.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> So x264 stress test is heating the crap out of this new 5930k I have to the point where I don't think I can use it. Vcore @ 1.30 with input voltage at 1.9, thing is heating up to 90c
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I initially thought it was a bad mount so I redo it and it's still boiling. My previous 5930K didn't heat up like this so I'm at a loss. Might be faulty and needs to be exchanged for a 5960x.


something ain't right. you sure that water block is mounted properly (not overtight). x264 (even at 1.5x threads) should NOT get that hot. Have you run IBT for 3-5 cycles? (actually don't until you get the temps under control).

Had one guy here that forgot to take the protective film off his brand new evo...









edit - okay, got your bios shots.









edit2: yeah -0 needs some adjustment.

AI OC tuner - disabled
multi core - disabled
CPU SVID - disabled
CPU spread spectrum - disabled
Input - 1.9-1.93V for 4.5
LLC - 6 or 7
Cpu Phase - optimized
Cpu Current - 140%
Dram Phase - optimized
VR Fault - DISABLED
VR Efficiency - high performance

them set your 5 ptrimary ram timings manually and dram voltage to spec. (don't use XMP).


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> something ain't right. you sure that water block is mounted properly (not overtight). x264 (even at 1.5x threads) should NOT get that hot. Have you run IBT for 3-5 cycles? (actually don't until you get the temps under control).
> 
> Had one guy here that forgot to take the protective film off his brand new evo...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit - okay, got your bios shots.


Thanks for the info. Waterblock is on the same way I've always done it, hand tightened. If it was overtightened wouldn't the temp results still be on the high side on stock settings? The previous 5930K I had only made it past 80 when I had voltage nearing 1.35 and higher input voltage. Anyway, let me reseat this thing. BBIAB


----------



## stephen427

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> something ain't right. you sure that water block is mounted properly (not overtight). x264 (even at 1.5x threads) should NOT get that hot. Have you run IBT for 3-5 cycles? (actually don't until you get the temps under control).
> 
> Had one guy here that forgot to take the protective film off his brand new evo...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit - okay, got your bios shots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit2: yeah -0 needs some adjustment.
> 
> AI OC tuner - disabled
> multi core - disabled
> CPU SVID - disabled
> CPU spread spectrum - disabled
> Input - 1.9-1.93V for 4.5
> LLC - 6 or 7
> Cpu Phase - optimized
> Cpu Current - 140%
> Dram Phase - optimized
> VR Fault - DISABLED
> VR Efficiency - high performance
> 
> them set your 5 ptrimary ram timings manually and dram voltage to spec. (don't use XMP).


Is it bad to use XMP profile for ram for a 24/7oc? Ive got mine on XMP seemed easiest and worked right away.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stephen427*
> 
> Is it bad to use XMP profile for ram for a 24/7oc? Ive got mine on XMP seemed easiest and worked right away.


no, it's not bad at all, just usually not the best settings overall. Depending on th eram, it can "force" strap 125 or even some odd bclk (like 3300 ram will, and 3400 ram XMP uses 167 strap if you dare.







)
You can usually/always do better wiuth manual settings.


----------



## wholeeo

So changed over the the 5960x and this thing is heating up even faster. I'm calling it quits for tonight...lol


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> So changed over the the 5960x and this thing is heating up even faster. I'm calling it quits for tonight...lol


I hope you're not leaving all those setting on auto with that X chip.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Sounds like something was left on auto that shouldn't have been


----------



## wholeeo

I'm at a loss. Reflashed bios, redid my settings. Went for a low 4000 @ 1.22 and am still getting to 80c via the x264v2 stress test. Meanwhile my GPU's which are part of the same loop stay near room temperature around 24c. I've attached my settings again in case anyone wants to look through them.

heated2.zip 4769k .zip file


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> I'm at a loss. Reflashed bios, redid my settings. Went for a low 4000 @ 1.22 and am still getting to 80c via the x264v2 stress test. Meanwhile my GPU's which are part of the same loop stay near room temperature around 24c. I've attached my settings again in case anyone wants to look through them.
> 
> heated2.zip 4769k .zip file


try upping your input voltage to 1.9


----------



## wholeeo

Here's an image of my temps on optimized defaults after 7 minutes or so of the same stress test.



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> try upping your input voltage to 1.9


Increasing input voltage can lower core temps?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Here's an image of my temps on optimized defaults after 7 minutes or so of the same stress test.
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> try upping your input voltage to 1.9
> 
> 
> 
> Increasing input voltage can lower core temps?
Click to expand...

Sorry, no. I read wrong.


----------



## mus1mus

Try twisting the orientation of the waterblock by 90 degrees. Ideally, it's not gonna affect temps much. But just to pin point what's causing that high temps.

Or check you waterblock. Jet plate, orientation and stuff.


----------



## ozzy1925

i did the same test for 8 mins 4.0ghz 1.175v ,3.9 uncore ,ram speed 3200mhz @1.35v.Room temp is 31-32c case temp is 34c.
my reults:

do you think my temps are high too?


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Try twisting the orientation of the waterblock by 90 degrees. Ideally, it's not gonna affect temps much. But just to pin point what's causing that high temps.
> 
> Or check you waterblock. Jet plate, orientation and stuff.


Yeah, I'm thinking it's something to do with the block after seeing ozzy's results at 1.17. At default my CPU doesn't appear to be going over 1.03 and it's already reaching 51c. His at 1.17 is only at 59c. Before switching over to X99 I had followed EK's instructions on changing out the jet plate and insert to a T. I guess I'll have to go in there and double check.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> i did the same test for 8 mins 4.0ghz 1.175v ,3.9 uncore ,ram speed 3200mhz @1.35v.Room temp is 31-32c case temp is 34c.
> my reults:
> 
> do you think my temps are high too?


@ozzy1925, which test are you running and what settings?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> I'm at a loss. Reflashed bios, redid my settings. Went for a low 4000 @ 1.22 and am still getting to 80c via the x264v2 stress test. Meanwhile my GPU's which are part of the same loop stay near room temperature around 24c. I've attached my settings again in case anyone wants to look through them.
> 
> heated2.zip 4769k .zip file


PLL selection -> Auto
Filter PLL -> Auto
INternal PLL overvoltage - Auto (this is not like x79)
CPU System Agent -> 0.975
CPU Input voltyage -< at least 1.9V !! 1.8 is low
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Here's an image of my temps on optimized defaults after 7 minutes or so of the same stress test.
> 
> 
> Increasing input voltage can lower core temps?


Yes, and allow you to lower vcore sometimes.


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Yeah, I'm thinking it's something to do with the block after seeing ozzy's results at 1.17. At default my CPU doesn't appear to be going over 1.03 and it's already reaching 51c. His at 1.17 is only at 59c. Before switching over to X99 I had followed EK's instructions on changing out the jet plate and insert to a T. I guess I'll have to go in there and double check.
> @ozzy1925, which test are you running and what settings?


i think same test like you x264 v2


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> i think same test like you x264 v2


Threads set to auto?

With Jmboys suggestions and your speed and voltage I am already at 74c on one of my cores. I guess it's time to drain my loop and see what's going on with the block.



Now that I think about it some more perhaps I screwed up on the block orientation when reassembling my block after changing the insert/plate. Maybe the channels are vertical instead of horizontal? Hopefully that's the case since that's an easy fix.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Threads set to auto?
> 
> With Jmboys suggestions and your speed and voltage I am already at 74c on one of my cores. *I guess it's time to drain my loop and see what's going on with the block.*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now that I think about it some more perhaps I screwed up on the block orientation when reassembling my block after changing the insert/plate. Maybe the channels are vertical instead of horizontal? Hopefully that's the case since that's an easy fix.


I would. Your cpu should not be that hot with x264. (and save the bios settings!)


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Threads set to auto?
> 
> With Jmboys suggestions and your speed and voltage I am already at 74c on one of my cores. I guess it's time to drain my loop and see what's going on with the block.
> 
> 
> 
> Now that I think about it some more perhaps I screwed up on the block orientation when reassembling my block after changing the insert/plate. Maybe the channels are vertical instead of horizontal? Hopefully that's the case since that's an easy fix.


i set threads to auto that makes difference?btw it was 7min test


----------



## Jpmboy

I updated the table in post #1. OP is AWOL.


----------



## wholeeo

So all along it was the block base orientation, here are my temps now with the block channels properly adjusted.



Thanks for all the help you guys provided, +rep to all of you. I guess its time to overclock now


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> So all along it was the block base orientation, here are my temps now with the block channels properly adjusted.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for all the help you guys provided, +rep to all of you. I guess its time to overclock now


please do x264 test for 7mins for me 4.0 core , 3.9uncore i want to see your temps


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> please do x264 test for 7mins for me 4.0 core , 3.9uncore i want to see your temps


What's your uncore voltage set to?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> i set threads to auto that makes difference?btw it was 7min test


threads Auto? what do you mean?

here's [email protected] max temp is 60C. you can see the water temp:


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> What's your uncore voltage set to?


ok here :
core voltage set to offset mode 1.150+ 0,005, uncore voltage set to offset mode +0.300 ,system agent voltage +0,050,cpu input voltage 1.800


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> ok here :
> core voltage set to offset mode 1.150+ 0,005, uncore voltage set to offset mode +0.300 ,system agent voltage +0,050,cpu input voltage 1.800


I had already ran it at your speeds for a few minutes before you posted this.

[email protected] 1.172, [email protected] 1.17, System [email protected] 0.975, Input [email protected] 1.93, LLC @ 6 (Asus X99 Deluxe)



Hope this helps you somewhat.

This chip booted into Windows at 4.5 @ 1.17, surely not stable but I find it impressive


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> threads Auto? what do you mean?
> 
> here's [email protected] max temp is 60C. you can see the water temp:


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> I had already ran it at your speeds for a few minutes before you posted this.
> 
> [email protected] 1.172, [email protected] 1.17, System [email protected] 0.975, Input [email protected] 1.93, LLC @ 6 (Asus X99 Deluxe)
> 
> 
> 
> Hope this helps you somewhat.


i see 61c on 1 core at same speeds do you think its because of the hot temp here or bad paste? water temp is 35c and room temp is 32-33c atm? I measured the room temp with my aquaero sensor which i placed outside the case.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> So all along it was the block base orientation, here are my temps now with the block channels properly adjusted.
> 
> Thanks for all the help you guys provided, +rep to all of you. I guess its time to overclock now










Hoooray!

I'd set the Vcore to 1.25 to see what the chip can do TBH.


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> i see 61c on 1 core at same speeds do you think its because of the hot temp here or bad paste? water temp is 35c and room temp is 32-33c atm? I measured the room temp with my aquaero sensor which i placed outside the case.


Can't say for sure but my water temps at the moment are 22c, ambient is 19c. AC on full blast.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> So all along it was the block base orientation, here are my temps now with the block channels properly adjusted.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for all the help you guys provided, +rep to all of you. I guess its time to overclock now


Nice fix! Enjoy!


----------



## aznsniper911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I updated the table in post #1. OP is AWOL.


Do I have to be stable to be on the table in op or just a validation?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aznsniper911*
> 
> Do I have to be stable to be on the table in op or just a validation?


it's only .. "geeze it made it to windows and I could open cpuZ" stability.








(no really)


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> So all along it was the block base orientation, here are my temps
> 
> Thanks for all the help you guys provided, +rep to all of you. I guess its time to overclock now


My block Evo Supreme Nickel (just like Kimir's) didn't come with any extra orfices or jet plates, it's just running how it came. I can't remember, I think the highest temp I've seen has been 67C and that was running way too much voltage at 4.5. So it seems to be working as is. I might inquire in the EK forum about what parts are shipped in these.


----------



## aznsniper911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> it's only .. "geeze it made it to windows and I could open cpuZ" stability.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (no really)


haha dangit was hoping to get a cpu-z validation of 5ghz but required more then 1.42V to even try to boot into windows!


UGH! I want 5ghz lol!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aznsniper911*
> 
> haha dangit was hoping to get a cpu-z validation of 5ghz but required more then 1.42V to even try to boot into windows!
> 
> 
> UGH! I want 5ghz lol!


use 125 strap and multiplier = 40.


----------



## Dsrt

http://valid.x86.fr/mzdcw4

5820k 4625Mhz 1.224V, 4250Mhz Uncore 1.19v, 2666Mhz 16Gb
Intel burn test: highest single core temp 81C with H100i GTX

Validated and used the link @ first page to join.


----------



## aznsniper911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> use 125 strap and multiplier = 40.


Still the build is still in progress, what would you suggest the max vcore to be for a H100i GTX?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aznsniper911*
> 
> Still the build is still in progress, what would you suggest the max vcore to be for a H100i GTX?


no idea. depends on the chip, block mount quality and TIM. just stay below 80C (or lower). AIO are good but not enough heat capacity in that tiny loop.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dsrt*
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/mzdcw4
> 
> 5820k 4625Mhz 1.224V, 4250Mhz Uncore 1.19v, 2666Mhz 16Gb
> Intel burn test: highest single core temp 81C with H100i GTX
> 
> Validated and used the link @ first page to join.


4.625 at <1.3V is always good!


----------



## aznsniper911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> no idea. depends on the chip, block mount quality and TIM. just stay below 80C (or lower). AIO are good but not enough heat capacity in that tiny loop.


Yeah it's to play around for a bit until i can get a full loop together but have to admit it's not bad if you're lazy and just want to assemble things together.


----------



## Desolutional

Wondering if I should reroll my chip when Broadwell-E (ever) comes out. 4.3GHz at 1.23V of Vcore is nice, but my 2nd core likes running toasty. Also my sig still isn't updated. After running my rig at a full week at 24/7 C-State C3 and C6, I have concluded that power saving at idle is negligible (Intel Y U do this) and enabling the deepest *C6* sleep state along with core parking only *saves around 8W off idle wattage* at the wall on average. 8W is nothing to write home about at all. I'll be rolling with C2 states for the forseeable future. What is worth mentioning is that I have managed to reduce idle Vcore to an offset of -0.090V with adaptive voltage. Obviously, running a BCLK strap other than 100 will force me to use offset voltage, but that -0.090V saving is also not so great, saving around 4W on average at idle, vs. using offset voltage. Also, adaptive drops my idle temps by 3C.

HCI memtest is great and all, but I have just decided to use a 12 hour h.264 burn in test to evaluate memory stability, which also has the advantage of stressing cache and core voltages exceptionally well too due to the fact that it thrashes system memory IO. Bonus pictures of h.265 burn test temps running over 6 hours. Also TJmax set to 83C to *throttle* the most idiotic instruction set Intel ever made for the overclocking crowd, AVX2. As you can see, Core #2 runs about 5C higher than my others on average - might buy myself some of that thermal grizzly stuff and try a remount and repaste:


----------



## tommi6o

Is 10Gb M.2 connection fast enough for Samsung's SM951 ssd?


----------



## Nizzen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tommi6o*
> 
> Is 10Gb M.2 connection fast enough for Samsung's SM951 ssd?


No, you need m.2 ultra x4 pci-e 3.0 32 Gb/s to max it out


----------



## Kimir

Oh totally forgot about the leaderboard thingy, might as well post this then:

http://valid.canardpc.com/qifv7t


----------



## tommi6o

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nizzen*
> 
> No, you need m.2 ultra x4 pci-e 3.0 32 Gb/s to max it out


Thanks







That's what I thought but I wanted to make sure. Then I have to go with a M.2 pcie adapter to go between my gpus. It shouldn't look too bad if I can find one with a black pcb.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Oh totally forgot about the leaderboard thingy, might as well post this then:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/qifv7t


5 Giggles or go home.


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> 5 Giggles or go home.


I tried, just for the 5G club, but failed miserably, borked the OS and else... But I was trying to stay under 1.35v, since that was on Air.
I will try again when the watercooling is up and running. I'll do the tubing tomorrow and I have to create a pump+res support too.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> I tried, just for the 5G club, but failed miserably, borked the OS and else... But I was trying to stay under 1.35v, since that was on Air.
> I will try again when the watercooling is up and running. I'll do the tubing tomorrow and I have to create a pump+res support too.


You'll need 1.35V to 1.4V for 5G, unless you have SiliconLottery's chip. /Jealous

You posted the pics with the Blocks, so I assumed you had your loop on.


----------



## Kimir

Loop isn't done yet (that's why the soon™), my rads are maintained with too small thread (Ek shipping with 30mm long one and I need 35mm ones), so I'll be able to do the rubbing and leak test, but I won't put water in till I got the proper screws.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Loop isn't done yet (that's why the soon™), my rads are maintained with too small thread (Ek shipping with 30mm long one and I need 35mm ones), so I'll be able to do the rubbing and leak test, but I won't put water in till I got the proper screws.


Did you just get Szeged luck attached to you or something. Things keep going wrong/delayed.

I am in the same boat too, Gigabyte has my board since last Thursday, still playing with it, not even shipped out yet. At this rate, I'll have Skylake before I get my Mobo back. But I am thankful that they didn't void my warranty. _Yet_.


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Did you just get Szeged luck attached to you or something. Things keep going wrong/delayed.
> 
> I am in the same boat too, Gigabyte has my board since last Thursday, still playing with it, not even shipped out yet. At this rate, I'll have Skylake before I get my Mobo back. But I am thankful that they didn't void my warranty. _Yet_.


One could say something like that, but I got the X99 and watercooling the bench rig while I was already having trouble with my daily rig. This one is back on now (typing on it right now), I'll take it slow but do it right now.


----------



## rt123

Good luck.


----------



## BigFume

I found a
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> There are a lot of good chips within the J batches for the 5960X. I had a J513B008 that needed 1.32V for 4.5 (X264), but this J513B048 from Silicon Lottery is doing 4.8 at 1.34V.


Is every CPU with Batch # J513B048 expected to OC that well?


----------



## theMillen

Tried getting some help with getting passed my wall in my mobo thread with no help so thought i might as here:

i'll admit i've been a little intimidated by all the damned settings on haswell, sandy/ivybridge oc'ing was a cake.... Can anyone help me get past 4.5? Was hoping to get closer to my 3770k's 4.8 ive been running rock solid @ 4.5 @1.3 (tbh i haven't tried lowering it) vcore. with reasonable temps (69-71 at load) with 1.3 vcore and everything else set to auto. But when i bump up to 4.6 or 4.7 or even 4.8it boots but upon logging into 8.1 i get bsod. anyone have any tips, settings, ideas on other settings to set to get me past my brick wall?i tried raising vcore up to even 1.35 but still bsod, thinking the other settings may help. rolleyes.gif


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theMillen*
> 
> Tried getting some help with getting passed my wall in my mobo thread with no help so thought i might as here:
> 
> i'll admit i've been a little intimidated by all the damned settings on haswell, sandy/ivybridge oc'ing was a cake.... Can anyone help me get past 4.5? Was hoping to get closer to my 3770k's 4.8 ive been running rock solid @ 4.5 @1.3 (tbh i haven't tried lowering it) vcore. with reasonable temps (69-71 at load) with 1.3 vcore and everything else set to auto. But when i bump up to 4.6 or 4.7 or even 4.8it boots but upon logging into 8.1 i get bsod. anyone have any tips, settings, ideas on other settings to set to get me past my brick wall?i tried raising vcore up to even 1.35 but still bsod, thinking the other settings may help. rolleyes.gif


You may want to take screenshots of your bios and zip them up and attach them to your posts so the Guru's here can help you out. You can take screenshots to a USB drive formatted to Fat32. Should be F12 on your board.









Bit off topic:

Can't beat my previous 3DMark graphic scores which I reached on Z97. Yepeee!


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theMillen*
> 
> Tried getting some help with getting passed my wall in my mobo thread with no help so thought i might as here:
> 
> i'll admit i've been a little intimidated by all the damned settings on haswell, sandy/ivybridge oc'ing was a cake.... Can anyone help me get past 4.5? Was hoping to get closer to my 3770k's 4.8 ive been running rock solid @ 4.5 @1.3 (tbh i haven't tried lowering it) vcore. with reasonable temps (69-71 at load) with 1.3 vcore and everything else set to auto. But when i bump up to 4.6 or 4.7 or even 4.8it boots but upon logging into 8.1 i get bsod. anyone have any tips, settings, ideas on other settings to set to get me past my brick wall?i tried raising vcore up to even 1.35 but still bsod, thinking the other settings may help. rolleyes.gif


4.5 @1.3 is dead average, and nothing to scoff at. Remember, there is allot more chip under that heatsink than with sandy/ivy, which equates to more heat. I too have a pretty hard wall at 4.5, and anything more requires allot of voltage and produces allot of heat.

Auto voltages seem to be a bit more "smart" than in the past, but they are not perfect. First thing I would try is locking in your VCCIN in the 1.9-1.95 range, especially if you are overclocking cache and memory too, as most of those voltages will be part of your VCCIN. Also, if you are overclocking RAM/Cache, try setting those back to default and come back to them after you have found a stable core. I suspect you can probably get 4.6 under 1.4, but any higher may be impossible with common cooling techniques.

Seriously, 4.5 is good on x99, not great, but good. If all you are clocking is the core, read the ASUS guide and hit up the extra performance from cache and memory overclocking.

On my 5820k:
[email protected]
[email protected] (+.025)
[email protected] (+.035)
[email protected](+.040)
[email protected](*+.065*)


----------



## theMillen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> You may want to take screenshots of your bios and zip them up and attach them to your posts so the Guru's here can help you out. You can take screenshots to a USB drive formatted to Fat32. Should be F12 on your board.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bit off topic:
> 
> Can't beat my previous 3DMark graphic scores which I reached on Z97. Yepeee!


kk, lemme get those, tried messing around with some settings myself, and either get clock_Watchdog or whea bsods in windows 8.1 but lemme find an old flash drive i can fat32

do i have to have it upon boot and does it auto save there by default?
thanks!


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theMillen*
> 
> kk, lemme get those, tried messing around with some settings myself, and either get clock_Watchdog or whea bsods in windows 8.1 but lemme find an old flash drive i can fat32
> 
> do i have to have it upon boot and does it auto save there by default?
> thanks!


Either or. I've plugged it in before and after boot and its never failed to work. It will most likely prompt you to where you want it saved.


----------



## theMillen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> You may want to take screenshots of your bios and zip them up and attach them to your posts so the Guru's here can help you out. You can take screenshots to a USB drive formatted to Fat32. Should be F12 on your board.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bit off topic:
> 
> Can't beat my previous 3DMark graphic scores which I reached on Z97. Yepeee!


Here are the requested screenshots!














https://mega.co.nz/#!is833QTR!bqM7rkDoZ9P3w3-oSvlgUSCrt3dxIZ9saMDbTFIHCJk <----

for some reason can't upload .7z only .zip and the zip is over 5mb, while 7z is 1.1mb...


----------



## scorpscarx

What's the general consensus on the best mb and ram atm, not going to drop $500 on the rog unfortunately.

Leaning x99 pro, and, the vengeance lpx ram right now, too bad that trident z ram isn't out yet, thanks!


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scorpscarx*
> 
> What's the general consensus on the best mb and ram atm, not going to drop $500 on the rog unfortunately.
> 
> Leaning x99 pro, and, the vengeance lpx ram right now, too bad that trident z ram isn't out yet, thanks!


Gigabyte X99 Champion SOC is one of, if not, the best boards when it comes to overclocks. Better than the RVE.

Ram, not so sure about.


----------



## scorpscarx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Gigabyte X99 Champion SOC is one of, if not, the best boards when it comes to overclocks. Better than the RVE.
> 
> Ram, not so sure about.


I need to seriously consider that board, I am just so in love/used to asus uefi, I no doubt can adapt however.


----------



## theMillen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Gigabyte X99 Champion SOC is one of, if not, the best boards when it comes to overclocks. Better than the RVE.
> 
> Ram, not so sure about.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scorpscarx*
> 
> I need to seriously consider that board, I am just so in love/used to asus uefi, I no doubt can adapt however.


only 4 ram slots was the deal breaker for me >.<


----------



## mus1mus

It has it's advantage over 8 slots. IIRC it holds the record for RAM OC.

4X16GB sticks for your woes.


----------



## wholeeo

Ughh, I'm so close to getting 4.7 stable I can taste it.


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> it's only .. "geeze it made it to windows and I could open cpuZ" stability.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (no really)


Oh in that case: http://valid.canardpc.com/7rs2v6

Hope that counts. 5Ghz. Chip does 4.75 bench stable. Anything above 4.7 requires stupid volts. Real world Prime95 + AIDA64 stable is probably somewhere around 4.5Ghz @ 1.25V

J513B097 -> A0601


----------



## Shatun-Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> *4.5 @1.3 is dead average, and nothing to scoff at. Remember, there is allot more chip under that heatsink than with sandy/ivy, which equates to more heat. I too have a pretty hard wall at 4.5, and anything more requires allot of voltage and produces allot of heat.*
> 
> Auto voltages seem to be a bit more "smart" than in the past, but they are not perfect. First thing I would try is locking in your VCCIN in the 1.9-1.95 range, especially if you are overclocking cache and memory too, as most of those voltages will be part of your VCCIN. Also, if you are overclocking RAM/Cache, try setting those back to default and come back to them after you have found a stable core. I suspect you can probably get 4.6 under 1.4, but any higher may be impossible with common cooling techniques.
> 
> Seriously, 4.5 is good on x99, not great, but good. If all you are clocking is the core, read the ASUS guide and hit up the extra performance from cache and memory overclocking.
> 
> On my 5820k:
> [email protected]
> [email protected] (+.025)
> [email protected] (+.035)
> [email protected](+.040)
> [email protected](*+.065*)


Interesting.

If it helps the other poster, my 5820K performs as thus on air (Noctua NH-D15):

4.4 @ 1.200
4.5 @ 1.230
4.6 @ 1.280

As you can see, there is a jump in voltage required to get to 4.6. A lot of this obviously depends on the type of stress testing being used. For me to consider my rig stable, I do only 1 hour AIDA64, 1 hour Intel XTU, and over an hour of gaming with BF4. 24/7 on 4.5Ghz for the last 2 months now and I have had no problems aside from 1 BSOD and a couple times when I get "Windows didn't shut down properly". My aim is to probably try and get to 4.6 or 4.7 if I replace my cooler next year. Any non-custom cooler that can offer 2/3 degrees lower temps and has the same acoustics as the Noctua NH-D15 will be considered, but currently there isn't anything out there that fits that bill (Corsair H110i GT comes close).


----------



## V I P E R

After playing with my CPU for a few months I've decided to share my 24/7 overclock here with a few stability tests.

CPU is Intel® Core™ i7-5960X @ 4500 Mhz @ 1.190 adaptive voltage in BIOS which can be seen from the Intel XTU test.

First is AIDA FPU test:



Intel XTU:



AIDA CPU:



ASUS REALBENCH:



AIDA CACHE and MEMORY:



Test lasted 30 min. each, because it is Sunday and I'm lazy







, but these test can run for hours at these voltages without problems, because I did them many times until I've reached these results.You can see the temps and voltages on HWinfo on every test. The max temps were recorded on AIDA FPU. On all other tests the temps were much lower as you can see in the current temp tab in HWinfo for each test. I'm using EK-FB ASUS R5E Monoblock to cool the CPU and VRM. Room temp was 26-29 degrees during the 3 hour testing.

I keep my CPU for about a month on these settings and never had any problem and I'm playing a lot of BF4 and encoding video, but today I've got the time to run these tests and share my results. I hope you like them


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigFume*
> 
> I found a
> Is every CPU with Batch # J513B048 expected to OC that well?


Not sure, we need more data.


----------



## scorpscarx

Kingston HyperX 2800 cl14 over the gskill 3000 15?

*http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820104527&cm_re=ddr4-_-20-104-527-_-Product*


----------



## Kimir

The predator 2666C13 will do just as fine (and sure to get hynix IC).


----------



## scorpscarx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> The predator 2666C13 will do just as fine (and sure to get hynix IC).


Thank you Kimir, I read somewhere in the thread earlier about how to distinquish them from gksill ram kits but not on the predators.


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scorpscarx*
> 
> Thank you Kimir, I read somewhere in the thread earlier about how to distinquish them from gksill ram kits but not on the predators.


You'll have to go by gut. I have the 2666C13 kit and its Hynix. Kingston seems to program the SPD with IC type so you can check.

Mines a dog though. Won't boot over 3000.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> You'll have to go by gut. I have the 2666C13 kit and its Hynix. Kingston seems to program the SPD with IC type so you can check.
> 
> Mines a dog though. Won't boot over 3000.


What voltage & Cas latency were you trying for 3000.?
Also what was the CPU strap set to..?


----------



## theMillen

which ddr4 chips oc the best? mine look to be micron chips?


----------



## rt123

Hynix.


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> What voltage & Cas latency were you trying for 3000.?
> Also what was the CPU strap set to..?


Tried 100 and 125.

I tried 1.4-1.55. Anything above 1.45 means super hard time booting. I now my IMC is capable of 3400 since some samsugs that i have were able to do it. At C15.

Timings tried anywhere from C14-C20. Using Asus raw MHz profile did nothing. Made sure RTLs were mid-tight and loose = no go.

They do 3000 C14 tight though at 1T. 1.4V

Any thoughts or settings I should try?


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *V I P E R*
> 
> After playing with my CPU for a few months I've decided to share my 24/7 overclock here with a few stability tests.
> 
> CPU is Intel® Core™ i7-5960X @ 4500 Mhz @ 1.190 adaptive voltage in BIOS which can be seen from the Intel XTU test.
> 
> First is AIDA FPU test:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intel XTU:
> 
> 
> 
> AIDA CPU:
> 
> 
> 
> ASUS REALBENCH:
> 
> 
> 
> AIDA CACHE and MEMORY:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Test lasted 30 min. each, because it is Sunday and I'm lazy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , but these test can run for hours at these voltages without problems, because I did them many times until I've reached these results.You can see the temps and voltages on HWinfo on every test. The max temps were recorded on AIDA FPU. On all other tests the temps were much lower as you can see in the current temp tab in HWinfo for each test. I'm using EK-FB ASUS R5E Monoblock to cool the CPU and VRM. Room temp was 26-29 degrees during the 3 hour testing.
> 
> I keep my CPU for about a month on these settings and never had any problem and I'm playing a lot of BF4 and encoding video, but today I've got the time to run these tests and share my results. I hope you like them


look good ,your temps looks closer to mine :
@Jpmboy i see this post
http://www.overclock.net/t/584302/ocn-water-cooling-club-and-picture-gallery/89000_100#post_24220495
no offense to anyone but hows that 42c 4.5ghz @ 1.33v and cards at 28c at 100% load 15 hours can be possible in the summer?


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> Tried 100 and 125.
> 
> I tried 1.4-1.55. Anything above 1.45 means super hard time booting. I now my IMC is capable of 3400 since some samsugs that i have were able to do it. At C15.
> 
> Timings tried anywhere from C14-C20. Using Asus raw MHz profile did nothing. Made sure RTLs were mid-tight and loose = no go.
> 
> They do 3000 C14 tight though at 1T. 1.4V
> 
> Any thoughts or settings I should try?


What about your System Agent voltage.?
What was that running at.?


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> What about your System Agent voltage.?
> What was that running at.?


Went as low as 0.95, went as high as 1.1. With the sammies I only needed 1.08V on SA at 3333.

VCCIN 1.88-1.95

VTT/CACHE = 1.25-1.35 ( 4400-4600 )

SA = .98 - 1.1

That said, I'm new to benching DDR4, so Maybe I'm missing a setting or something. I have a new chip to test with now, so I'll let you know.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Passed Realbench at 4.6. Saw a couple of cores spike to 68°C right when the 4th task started, but they never ran that hot during the task. I have 1.3v set in bios, no offset, but it's running a hair higher it seems.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> Went as low as 0.95, went as high as 1.1. With the sammies I only needed 1.08V on SA at 3333.
> 
> VCCIN 1.88-1.95
> 
> VTT/CACHE = 1.25-1.35 ( 4400-4600 )
> 
> SA = .98 - 1.1
> 
> That said, I'm new to benching DDR4, so Maybe I'm missing a setting or something. I have a new chip to test with now, so I'll let you know.


Try upto +0.250mv offset from your base SA voltage & see if it helps.


----------



## Kimir

Might just be some bad one too. You could check each stick individually and see how each do.
I was able to boot at 3200 c15-15-15-35 1T 1.35v with mine (well 2 of them as I couldn't put the 4 of them in or air), but it wasn't stable. I should be able to get the loop done this week and see how it goes with all four ram in there.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> look good ,your temps looks closer to mine :
> @Jpmboy i see this post
> http://www.overclock.net/t/584302/ocn-water-cooling-club-and-picture-gallery/89000_100#post_24220495
> no offense to anyone but hows that 42c 4.5ghz @ 1.33v and cards at 28c at 100% load 15 hours can be possible in the summer?


You can always ask for proofs.









My 5930K is hotter than his at same 16-17C Room. On a CPU Only loop 2X60mm 360s with 3K Fans. Soo..


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shatun-Bear*
> 
> Interesting.
> 
> If it helps the other poster, my 5820K performs as thus on air (Noctua NH-D15):
> 
> 4.4 @ 1.200
> 4.5 @ 1.230
> 4.6 @ 1.280
> 
> As you can see, there is a jump in voltage required to get to 4.6. A lot of this obviously depends on the type of stress testing being used. For me to consider my rig stable, I do only 1 hour AIDA64, 1 hour Intel XTU, and over an hour of gaming with BF4. 24/7 on 4.5Ghz for the last 2 months now and I have had no problems aside from 1 BSOD and a couple times when I get "Windows didn't shut down properly". My aim is to probably try and get to 4.6 or 4.7 if I replace my cooler next year. Any non-custom cooler that can offer 2/3 degrees lower temps and has the same acoustics as the Noctua NH-D15 will be considered, but currently there isn't anything out there that fits that bill (Corsair H110i GT comes close).


Certainly not linear. A rule of thumb is 10mV/100Mhz/core. when it starts to cost more than that, reaching diminishing returns.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> look good ,your temps looks closer to mine :
> @Jpmboy i see this post
> http://www.overclock.net/t/584302/ocn-water-cooling-club-and-picture-gallery/89000_100#post_24220495
> no offense to anyone but hows that 42c 4.5ghz @ 1.33v and cards at 28c at 100% load 15 hours can be possible in the summer?


Bloviation.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

OK, cache up to [email protected], RAM at [email protected] 1.3 eventual and the 2133 timings. Just using RB to gauge the comparative differences, not as the final arbiter of stability. (this RB would have landed on the front page)



And now the same except for 2666 RAM @ the 2133 timings.


----------



## cookiesowns

What are most of you guys doing on J batches?

J513B097 went back for a J507B609. They seem to perform around the same, except the J507 seems to be easier on the cache. J507 definitely runs a tad hotter though ( higher leakage? )

What about stability? The J513 needs well over 1.2V @ 4.5Ghz to be P95/RealBench stable.

This is what I got. 4.7 at 1.275 didn't pass PI 32M, can bench CB & 3Dmark no problem tho.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> What are most of you guys doing on J batches?
> 
> J513B097 went back for a J507B609. They seem to perform around the same, except the J507 seems to be easier on the cache. J507 definitely runs a tad hotter though ( higher leakage? )
> 
> What about stability? The J513 needs well over 1.2V @ 4.5Ghz to be *P95*/RealBench stable.
> 
> This is what I got. 4.7 at 1.275 didn't pass PI 32M, can bench CB & 3Dmark no problem tho.


with clocks and voltage up on an 8 core, avoid p95 with AVX and FM3 enabled (you can disable these in the ini file easily - set both flags to 0). 10+ higher core server chips "see" AVX in the stack and down clock to mitigate the degradation-inducing current flow (which we see as HEAT). stick with x264, RB, XTU (even 3-5 laps with intel burn test. No reason to hammer the FPU like that,


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Have anyone did an air vs custom loop comparison for 5960X?

My budget is tight. I have Thermalright True 120, Venomous X, and Zalman CNPS10X Performa. Don't have any custom loop parts right now.

From what I remember Raystorm help me to gain 300Mhz on i7 3770K (4.8 to 5.1), and 100Mhz on FX6100 (4.8 to 4.9).

Is custom loop much better than air on the 5960X?


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> with clocks and voltage up on an 8 core, avoid p95 with AVX and FM3 enabled (you can disable these in the ini file easily - set both flags to 0). 10+ higher core server chips "see" AVX in the stack and down clock to mitigate the degradation-inducing current flow (which we see as HEAT). stick with x264, RB, XTU (even 3-5 laps with intel burn test. No reason to hammer the FPU like that,


Gotcha. Aida64 FPU test I should avoid then?

Which x264 bench/stress are you referring to?

In other news:

Since these hynnies can't do 3200 loose/tight, I decided to go for tight 3000 @ 1.4V



CPU 46, Cache 44


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Have anyone did an air vs custom loop comparison for 5960X?
> 
> My budget is tight. I have Thermalright True 120, Venomous X, and Zalman CNPS10X Performa. Don't have any custom loop parts right now.
> 
> From what I remember Raystorm help me to gain 300Mhz on i7 3770K (4.8 to 5.1), and 100Mhz on FX6100 (4.8 to 4.9).
> 
> Is custom loop much better than air on the 5960X?


Yes, a custom loop is much better. Search for the OCN watercool therad - lots of good help if you go that route.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> Gotcha. Aida64 FPU test I should avoid then?
> Which x264 bench/stress are you referring to?
> In other news:
> Since these hynnies can't do 3200 loose/tight, I decided to go for tight 3000 @ 1.4V
> 
> CPU 46, Cache 44


x264 v2

that's a nice ram OC (3000 on 100 is not easy







) Try testing stability with HCI Memtest - one instance per thread (w/ pro we have a batch file courtesy of Praz) I'm sure this will start the debate again, but tRAS should be long enough to allow for cas+tRCD+tRTP to complete. so usually the sum of these is the minimum. Unfortunately, the MB bios will substitute a value to correct this timing error when training at post - and we cannot tell what valur it subed. Test +/_ 2 around the sum to see where it either stabilizes or looses performance. Raja has posted on this several times.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1510001/asus-rampage-v-extreme-owners-thread/3740_20#post_23434017

tRAS is the minimum time the row should be active. The row needs to be active for the entire duration it takes to perform tRCD, CAS and tRTP. Any lower and the chipset has to apply the minimum value arbitrarily - there may be an additional penalty for the collision as well.
So while it may look nice in screenshots to set tRAS to some low value (below the min threshold) in reality it is not helping and may be worse than setting the correct minimum value instead on relying on the IMC to correct the timing issue.

You can probably tighten up the secondaries and make things even more "snappy".








32GB


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Yes, a custom loop is much better. Search for the OCN watercool therad - lots of good help if you go that route.
> x264 v2
> 
> that's a nice ram OC (3000 on 100 is not easy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) Try testing stability with HCI Memtest - one instance per thread (w/ pro we have a batch file courtesy of Praz) I'm sure this will start the debate again, but tRAS should be long enough to allow for cas+tRCD+tRTP to complete. so usually the sum of these is the minimum. Unfortunately, the MB bios will substitute a value to correct this timing error when training at post - and we cannot tell what valur it subed. Test +/_ 2 around the sum to see where it either stabilizes or looses performance. Raja has posted on this several times.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1510001/asus-rampage-v-extreme-owners-thread/3740_20#post_23434017
> 
> tRAS is the minimum time the row should be active. The row needs to be active for the entire duration it takes to perform tRCD, CAS and tRTP. Any lower and the chipset has to apply the minimum value arbitrarily - there may be an additional penalty for the collision as well.
> So while it may look nice in screenshots to set tRAS to some low value (below the min threshold) in reality it is not helping and may be worse than setting the correct minimum value instead on relying on the IMC to correct the timing issue.
> 
> You can probably tighten up the secondaries and make things even more "snappy".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 32GB


Thanks for the info. Where would I get the batch file for HCI pro?

What makes 100 strap @ 3000 hard to run? Is it harder for CPU or harder for memory?

I've literally read every documentation out-there and it seems that I still can't the hang of it. I just dream to run 4.6 Daily at decent volts, but doesn't seem like that's happening with my silicon lottery luck so far. Maybe this J507 is worse than J513, I don't know.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> tRAS should be long enough to allow for cas+tRCD+tRTP to complete. so usually the sum of these is the minimum.


So 15-15-15-35 would be better off at 15-15-15-45?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> Thanks for the info. Where would I get the batch file for HCI pro?
> 
> What makes 100 strap @ 3000 hard to run? Is it harder for CPU or harder for memory?
> 
> I've literally read every documentation out-there and it seems that I still can't the hang of it. I just dream to run 4.6 Daily at decent volts, but doesn't seem like that's happening with my silicon lottery luck so far. Maybe this J507 is worse than J513, I don't know.


 memtest16.txt 0k .txt file

but you'll need to buy th epro version ($5). warning - HCI memtest is very humbling.







change txt to bat divide ram evenly and put in the folder with the .exe file.. the double click. Easy.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> So 15-15-15-35 would be better off at 15-15-15-45?


if you have tRTP on auto, is probably set at 10, so the min would be 40 (15+15+10). try lowering tRTP.(+ mV)

both you guys should fill out rigbuilder and add your rig to your sig block (how-to in mine)


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> memtest16.txt 0k .txt file
> 
> but you'll need to buy th epro version ($5). warning - HCI memtest is very humbling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> change txt to bat divide ram evenly and put in the folder with the .exe file.. the double click. Easy.
> if you have tRTP on auto, is probably set at 10, so the min would be 40 (15+15+10). try lowering tRTP.(+ mV)


I don't have it on auto, here's a shot:

But in your screen shot, I get a sum of 42 minimum and you have 29 selected. I must be missing something.

I passed 32M Hyper pi 7m 42s at these settings,


----------



## theMillen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rayleyne*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/bvimvc aww yiss


damn you, thats my goal on my 5930k, can u share all ur settings for a reference?


----------



## V I P E R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> look good ,your temps looks closer to mine :


Can you share your temps, just to check mine if they are OK?


----------



## stephen427

How do you guys running so low idle usage in watts. Mine is at 74 watt idle which is alot. My cores downclock themselves at idle which didnt help me at all on idle. My main core is on manual with fixed voltage. Do i need to use offset on main voltage? Im not a fan of that, is there other ways? Thanks. My LLC is on 7 (this dont seem to make a difference on idle)

Nevermind doesn't look that simple to explain i'll try doing some different things.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stephen427*
> 
> How do you guys running so low idle usage in watts. Mine is at 74 watt idle which is alot. My cores downclock themselves at idle which didnt help me at all on idle. My main core is on manual with fixed voltage. Do i need to use offset on main voltage? Im not a fan of that, is there other ways? Thanks. My LLC is on 7 (this dont seem to make a difference on idle)
> 
> Nevermind doesn't look that simple to explain i'll try doing some different things.


C-States: C0, C1, C1 Enhanced and C2.


----------



## stephen427

Does that effect stability? Otherwise id be running pointless tests.


----------



## Kimir

The wattage reading by software is mostly wrong. I don't get why would you dont want to use adaptive voltage. Offset wasn't easy as it was dependant to the chip.
Adaptive isn't like that. Set the min, say 10mv (positive or negative, you can set 1mv if you like) and then set the max, being the voltage you found stable un manual.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stephen427*
> 
> Does that effect stability? Otherwise id be running pointless tests.


C-States C0, C1, C1E are always safe. C2 is safe too, up until about 4.8GHz, and even then it's safe. You'll hit the voltage wall long before you reach the stability wall.


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> C-States C0, C1, C1E are always safe. C2 is safe too, up until about 4.8GHz, and even then it's safe. You'll hit the voltage wall long before you reach the stability wall.


How about C6?



Any changes I should make for 4.6 @ 1.291? Also, what is unsafe about C-States? Just instability or something more troublesome? Thanks!


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> How about C6?


Hello

If the system is stable at stock settings using the chosen C-States it will also be stable overclocked if the the overclock is actually stable.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> I don't have it on auto, here's a shot:
> 
> But in your screen shot, I get a sum of 42 minimum and you have 29 selected. I must be missing something.
> 
> I passed 32M Hyper pi 7m 42s at these settings,
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Yeah, so HyperPi is not a memory stress - that's why it's a CPU benchmark on HWBOT, not a memory benchmark. Too many posts propagate this myth and ignore the data. Hyper > super? sure... only because it's threaded. Can ram timings improve the "score" - yes, but it loads less than 5% of the ram. Is you car fueling correctly when you look only at 5% throttle? in that case it must mix different from WOT








HyperPi is fun, but not a memory stability test.

You set the dram refresh interval very low which is likely counter productive - triggering a refresh before operations are completed - (makes for an impressive memtest efficiency score - not a meaningful value). Measure the performance with AID64 memory tests (with the benchmark or each individually). And stability with HCI Memtest. Anything else is _window_ dressing IMO. Ram instability is insidious (unless is grossly unstable and crashes or will not post) and can accumulate errors into the OS kernel over time. The embedded error correction in DDR4 can mask much of this and make "lower" timings appear stable, but actually be less productive or slower since the EC has to take clock cycles. Praz can explain this very well.

I have 29 in bios which is cas+tRCD+tRTP - 2 = 29 after tuning on throughput with 32GB.

5 laps memtest stable AND best throughput:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




Probably not stable OR best throughput:



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> How about C6?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any changes I should make for 4.6 @ 1.291? Also, what is unsafe about C-States? Just instability or something more troublesome? Thanks!


nothing unsafe. if you are using adaptive voltage, sleep states are kinda unnecessary - I just disable t.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> How about C6? Also, what is unsafe about C-States? Just instability or something more troublesome? Thanks!


I performed an investigation earlier into the C3 and C6 states and the results showed that C3 and C6 will force you to cap your cache frequency and voltage. I.e. with C3 and C6 you will need to add more voltage to achieve stability, with cache you will have to reduce the frequency by around 0.2GHz, whilst keeping voltage the same. Cache hits a voltage wall at ~1.20V, and anything higher shows increasingly negligible gains (to the point of actually frying the controller). *I would never advise ever going above 1.25V cache* as above that is when voltage will start inducing instability. In my case, anything higher than 1.25V on the cache required a jump in Input Voltage. Basically, if your cache is 4.0GHz or higher, that is fantastic, don't worry about taking it too the max / higher than 1.20V. In my case, I acheived a 4.2GHz cache clock before applying C3/C6. When I used C3 and C6, my cache frequency had to be dropped to 4.0GHz to achieve stability. C3 and C6 increase the potential difference when changing operation frequencies, which means there is a larger voltage difference between idle freq and turbo freq. What this means is voltage can actually drop further than needed, causing the system to lock up and freeze when transitioning from turbo to idle state. The same thing can happen when going from idle to turbo, but the effect is less pronounced. This is why with C-States C3 and C6 you can run Prime95 and h.264 stable for hours, but when playing a game (which ramps the frequency a lot) you will suddenly freeze and Windows will lock-up forcing a hard reset.

C6 state will cause *Vcore to drop below idle VID in an attempt to save power*. Whilst this does work in principle, the Vdrop from this large drop in voltage (1.3V to 0V of Vcore for example) can cause issues.


----------



## stephen427

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> I performed an investigation earlier into the C3 and C6 states and the results showed that C3 and C6 will force you to cap your cache frequency and voltage. I.e. with C3 and C6 you will need to add more voltage to achieve stability, with cache you will have to reduce the frequency by around 0.2GHz, whilst keeping voltage the same. Cache hits a voltage wall at ~1.20V, and anything higher shows increasingly negligible gains (to the point of actually frying the controller). *I would never advise ever going above 1.25V cache* as above that is when voltage will start inducing instability. In my case, anything higher than 1.25V on the cache required a jump in Input Voltage. Basically, if your cache is 4.0GHz or higher, that is fantastic, don't worry about taking it too the max / higher than 1.20V. In my case, I acheived a 4.2GHz cache clock before applying C3/C6. When I used C3 and C6, my cache frequency had to be dropped to 4.0GHz to achieve stability. C3 and C6 increase the potential difference when changing operation frequencies, which means there is a larger voltage difference between idle freq and turbo freq. What this means is voltage can actually drop further than needed, causing the system to lock up and freeze when transitioning from turbo to idle state. The same thing can happen when going from idle to turbo, but the effect is less pronounced. This is why with C-States C3 and C6 you can run Prime95 and h.264 stable for hours, but when playing a game (which ramps the frequency a lot) you will suddenly freeze and Windows will lock-up forcing a hard reset.
> 
> C6 state will cause *Vcore to drop below idle VID in an attempt to save power*. Whilst this does work in principle, the Vdrop from this large drop in voltage (1.3V to 0V of Vcore for example) can cause issues.


Ive activated C3 and C6 states before reading this and it would just shut off on boot. bam power off. So much for safety haha. Thanks for explaining this thought was about to ask







Im on C1 state now works fine.

I got my cache at 4,25ghz with 125 blck strap @ 1.286 voltage. Before it was on auto and it would boost to 1.4V which seemed very high to me. I still have to fine tune my cache voltage to a lower level but I thought anything under 1.3 for cache is great and could leave it at this for time being.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Yeah, so HyperPi is not a memory stress - that's why it's a CPU benchmark on HWBOT, not a memory benchmark. Too many posts propagating this myth and ignoring the data. Hyper > super? sure... only because it's threaded. Can ram timings improve the "score" - yes, but it loads less than 5% of the ram. Is you car fueling correctly when you look only at 5% throttle? in that case it must mix different from WOT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HyperPi is fun, but not a memory stability test.


You're reading too much into my HyperPi test. The guy just before me mentioned he couldn't pass it, so I gave it a whirl and passed. I never intended to imply that it somehow indicated my memory settings were golden.
Quote:


> You set the dram refresh interval very low which is likely counter productive - triggering a refresh before operations are completed - (makes for an impressive memtest efficiency score - not a meaningful value).


Those settings are just what the BIOS had for the stock values of my DRAM modules, G.Skill F4-3000C15Q-32GRK except the command rate at 1 instead of 2. I just went down the list and entered the number in the DRAM timing table for default 2133 into the slot next to it that was displaying "Auto" at the time (this was all in the BIOS, not in MemTweak) and then set the DRAM frequency to 2666. So 2133 timings (except the 1T CR instead of 2T) at 2666 frequency. That 8320 refresh rate was what was displayed, I didn't enter some arbitrary value to try to "tweak" anything.

I don't want to enable XMP profile on the whole system.
Quote:


> Measure the performance with AID64 memory tests (with the benchmark or each individually).


Yep, did that. But I'm not sure if my results are good, bad, or indifferent.
Quote:


> And stability with HCI Memtest.


Yep, got it. I ran 16 instances last night all at once, but only got to 100% coverage before I turned in. Didn't know enough about the test to leave it running overnight in case it crashed. Zero errors in the first pass, I'll run a couple hundred percent this evening and see how that goes.
Quote:


> Anything else is _window_ dressing IMO. Ram instability is insidious (unless is grossly unstable and crashes or will not post) and can accumulate errors into the OS kernel over time. The embedded error correction in DDR4 can mask much of this and make "lower" timings appear stable, but actually be less productive or slower since the EC has to take clock cycles. Praz can explain this very well.


Got it. It's just a lot to digest all at once. In one post, I get admonished for not running my RAM/Cache at higher than default speeds, so I try to gradually run it up a little higher and get called out for going for window dressing. I figure this stuff should operate at higher than 2133, but I don't want to shoot for XMP 3000 all at once and have a load of headaches.
Quote:


> I have 29 in bios which is cas+tRCD+tRTP - 2 = 29 after tuning on throughput with 32GB.


I see now where I messed up. I was adding your tRP value of 15 instead of the tRTP of 4. Now it adds up.

Using my settings, looks like a better value would be 36 (15+15+8-2).

What would you recommend for the Refresh Interval if the 8320 value is too low? Or how to calculate the Refresh Interval?

Thanks.


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> I performed an investigation earlier into the C3 and C6 states and the results showed that C3 and C6 will force you to cap your cache frequency and voltage. I.e. with C3 and C6 you will need to add more voltage to achieve stability, with cache you will have to reduce the frequency by around 0.2GHz, whilst keeping voltage the same. Cache hits a voltage wall at ~1.20V, and anything higher shows increasingly negligible gains (to the point of actually frying the controller). *I would never advise ever going above 1.25V cache* as above that is when voltage will start inducing instability. In my case, anything higher than 1.25V on the cache required a jump in Input Voltage. Basically, if your cache is 4.0GHz or higher, that is fantastic, don't worry about taking it too the max / higher than 1.20V. In my case, I acheived a 4.2GHz cache clock before applying C3/C6. When I used C3 and C6, my cache frequency had to be dropped to 4.0GHz to achieve stability. C3 and C6 increase the potential difference when changing operation frequencies, which means there is a larger voltage difference between idle freq and turbo freq. What this means is voltage can actually drop further than needed, causing the system to lock up and freeze when transitioning from turbo to idle state. The same thing can happen when going from idle to turbo, but the effect is less pronounced. This is why with C-States C3 and C6 you can run Prime95 and h.264 stable for hours, but when playing a game (which ramps the frequency a lot) you will suddenly freeze and Windows will lock-up forcing a hard reset.
> 
> C6 state will cause *Vcore to drop below idle VID in an attempt to save power*. Whilst this does work in principle, the Vdrop from this large drop in voltage (1.3V to 0V of Vcore for example) can cause issues.


Thanks for this. It's very much appreciated. +rep.

______________________________________________________________________

Anyone have a promo code for Intel PTPP they'd like to bless me with?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> You're reading too much into my HyperPi test. The guy just before me mentioned he couldn't pass it, so I gave it a whirl and passed. I never intended to imply that it somehow indicated my memory settings were golden.
> Those settings are just what the BIOS had for the stock values of my DRAM modules, G.Skill F4-3000C15Q-32GRK except the command rate at 1 instead of 2. I just went down the list and entered the number in the DRAM timing table for default 2133 into the slot next to it that was displaying "Auto" at the time (this was all in the BIOS, not in MemTweak) and then set the DRAM frequency to 2666. So 2133 timings (except the 1T CR instead of 2T) at 2666 frequency. That 8320 refresh rate was what was displayed, I didn't enter some arbitrary value to try to "tweak" anything.
> 
> I don't want to enable XMP profile on the whole system.
> Yep, did that. But I'm not sure if my results are good, bad, or indifferent.
> 
> Yep, got it. I ran 16 instances last night all at once, but only got to 100% coverage before I turned in. Didn't know enough about the test to leave it running overnight in case it crashed. Zero errors in the first pass, I'll run a couple hundred percent this evening and see how that goes.
> Got it. It's just a lot to digest all at once. In one post, I get admonished for not running my RAM/Cache at higher than default speeds, so I try to gradually run it up a little higher and get called out for going for window dressing. I figure this stuff should operate at higher than 2133, but I don't want to shoot for XMP 3000 all at once and have a load of headaches.
> I see now where I messed up. I was adding your tRP value of 15 instead of the tRTP of 4. Now it adds up.
> 
> Using my settings, looks like a better value would be 36 (15+15+8-2).
> 
> What would you recommend for the Refresh Interval if the 8320 value is too low? Or how to calculate the Refresh Interval?
> 
> Thanks.


oops - my bad, didn;t scroll up to read.
Yeah - this was bantered about here months ago,.. with the microcode correcting a timing error (in a hidden manner at that) there is zero risk for a manuf to set the SPD or XMP for tRAS below the minimum.
Refresh rate, frequency and all timings are related - reaching instability with Refresh takes a big move, but actually can slow the ram down since it may refresh before a charge in completed. Interestingly, some superPi champs actually raise this value above stock or Auto to get better scores. Use either Auto, or load one of the memory presets from the Bios.
Don;t enable XMP except for keeping the timings. then set everything cpu related back to what you prefer. Don;t know what MB you are using, but Some come with memory OC presets that can be useful for their secondary timings.
Yes, 36 to 40. (ignore memtweak "Efficiency".)

Please fill out rigbuilder (top Right of every page) and add it to your sig block. What ram kit??

edit: one thing about memtest - IME, worst case is the ram causes a restart when errors accumulate beyond rescue.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> oops - my bad, didn;t scroll up to read.
> Yeah - this was bantered about here months ago,.. with the microcode correcting a timing error (in a hidden manner at that) there is zero risk for a manuf to set the SPD or XMP for tRAS below the minimum.
> Refresh rate, frequency and all timings are related - reaching instability with Refresh takes a big move, but actually can slow the ram down since it may refresh before a charge in completed. Interestingly, some superPi champs actually raise this value above stock or Auto to get better scores. Use either Auto, or load one of the memory presets from the Bios.
> Don;t enable XMP except for keeping the timings. then set everything cpu related back to what you prefer. Don;t know what MB you are using, but Some come with memory OC presets that can be useful for their secondary timings.
> Yes, 36 to 40. (ignore memtweak "Efficiency".)
> 
> Please fill out rigbuilder (top Right of every page) and add it to your sig block. What ram kit??
> 
> edit: one thing about memtest - IME, worst case is the ram causes a restart when errors accumulate beyond rescue.


I'll get the rig info entered, the Ram is in a link in the previous post, G.Skill F4-3000C15Q-32GRK

http://www.gskill.com/en/product/f4-3000c15q-32grk

MoBo is RVE

Processor is i7-5960X

I bumped the tRAS to 36 and the Refresh Interval to 10400 (I don't have any reason for that number other than it's larger than 8320) and have memtest running 16 instances that won't get to 100% by the time I have to go back to work. I'll just leave it running, I guess, see what happens in 4 hours. Ran AIDA64 memory/cache BM at previous settings, got 74.8K Read (I think, whatever the upper left value is), moved up to 75.3K with the new settings. Nothing else changed significantly.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stephen427*
> 
> but I thought anything under 1.3 for cache is great and could leave it at this for time being


A lot of people think the cache is as strong as the cores themselves, but that is definitely not true. Ever wondered why Intel themselves set the stock cache voltage lower than the cores? Cache is one of the most frustrating things on any Intel platform to perfect, even more so on X99 due to the fact that it is directly linked to the entire memory system which will directly influence RAM performance. My general rule of thumb is to avoid volting cache more than the safe Vcore - 0.1V. With safe Vcore being 1.35V with sufficient cooling.

Another reason why there is no reason to exceed 1.25V of cache is simply due to the fact that after that voltage, the gains are small so you're essentially just showing bragging rights - even with the O.C. socket, cache will hit the frequency wall before you reach the core frequency wall (4.5GHz). Of course, I haven't run with X99 that long to see the long term effects, _if anyone wants to provide some of their personal insight into how much cache voltage they need for each 0.1GHz increments after 4.0GHz, I would be very happy to see that_.

For example (and I have a weak and bad OCing chip), I gain 4.2GHz of cache with 1.2V of Vring, but 4.3GHz requires 1.28V of Vring (and an extra 0.03V of VCCIN). Cache can easily be damaged vs. the cores as there are no signs of cache deterioration such as increased temperatures or *sudden crashes*. One symptom is a sudden freeze of Windows (the whole OS locks up and hard reset), but that's also linked to Vcore issues as well. The best thing to do when OCing the chip is to focus on OCing the Cores first, then move on to Cache. I managed to kill (supposedly) an old 4690K with Vring and cache OCing.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> I'll get the rig info entered, the Ram is in a link in the previous post, G.Skill F4-3000C15Q-32GRK
> 
> http://www.gskill.com/en/product/f4-3000c15q-32grk
> 
> MoBo is RVE
> 
> Processor is i7-5960X
> 
> I bumped the tRAS to 36 and the Refresh Interval to 10400 (I don't have any reason for that number other than it's larger than 8320) and have memtest running 16 instances that won't get to 100% by the time I have to go back to work. I'll just leave it running, I guess, see what happens in 4 hours. Ran AIDA64 memory/cache BM at previous settings, got 74.8K Read (I think, whatever the upper left value is), moved up to 75.3K with the new settings. Nothing else changed significantly.


Open AID64 and look here:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






Hynix? Samsung?
open the dram timings menu, select Memory Presets, scroll down to the Hynix 4x4 SS select the 3200 1.3V preset. then adjust tRAS appropriately and tweak primary timings as needed, not memtest stable as is (at least on 2 cpus I've tried -you are on strap 100???, start with 16-18-18-44-1T and lower from there). The secondary timings in this preset are very good. These will improve the write and copy throughput. You may need to raise the dram voltage to 1.375-1.400V, but that's fine.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Open AID64 and look here:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hynix? Samsung?
> open the dram timings menu, select Memory Presets, scroll down to the Hynix 4x4 SS select the 3200 1.3V preset. then adjust tRAS appropriately and tweak primary timings as needed, not memtest stable as is (at least on 2 cpus I've tried -you are on strap 100???, start with 16-18-18-44-1T and lower from there). The secondary timings in this preset are very good. These will improve the write and copy throughput. You may need to raise the dram voltage to 1.375-1.400V, but that's fine.


Yep, been there. Samsung.

Yep, 100.

I'll take a look at the timings when I get off this evening.


----------



## wholeeo

Nothing like coming home to 50 successful loops of x264.


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *V I P E R*
> 
> Can you share your temps, just to check mine if they are OK?


sure here 33c room temp :


----------



## Viking396

Time to adjust my signature. Picked up my 5960x, just ran 3Dmark Firestrike, my score went down.. that is indeed a bummer. Cinebench went from 1355 to 1779, Passmark CPU hit 21745 but these SLI GTX 980's just don't impress me benchmark wise.

Time to start the tweaking before submitting official numbers. Love the CPU speed however, incredible.


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Viking396*
> 
> Time to adjust my signature. Picked up my 5960x, just ran 3Dmark Firestrike, my score went down.. that is indeed a bummer. Cinebench went from 1355 to 1779, Passmark CPU hit 21745 but these SLI GTX 980's just don't impress me benchmark wise.
> 
> Time to start the tweaking before submitting official numbers. Love the CPU speed however, incredible.


My graphics score went down too but this was after switching over from Z97 to X99. Not sure what's up but I've been too busy getting my 24/7 clocks stable to investigate further.


----------



## Viking396

Well, hit 4810.91, but forgot to write down the batch number for this CPU and I didn't get a box sooo, here is what I have.

http://valid.canardpc.com/pvqx9y


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Viking396*
> 
> Well, hit 4810.91, but forgot to write down the batch number for this CPU and I didn't get a box sooo, here is what I have.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/pvqx9y
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


fill out the entry form in the OP.


----------



## Viking396

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> fill out the entry form in the OP.


The batch number is required and I don't have it.


----------



## Kimir

I didn't even see the submit form, did it with the best I did on Air. Will certainly re-do on water (maybe not just suicide validation but some bench stable clock, we'll see).


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Viking396*
> 
> Well, hit 4810.91, but forgot to write down the batch number for this CPU and I didn't get a box sooo, here is what I have.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/pvqx9y


Stable or hailmary?


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> fill out the entry form in the OP.


I did, but it never got entered into the table. That's OK, what's the Groucho Marx quote, I wouldn't want to belong to a club that would have me as a member?









OK, got this behind us:


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Viking396*
> 
> The batch number is required and I don't have it.


just enter "missing" or "NA"
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> I did, but it never got entered into the table. That's OK, what's the Groucho Marx quote, I wouldn't want to belong to a club that would have me as a member?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, got this behind us:


it's there just not sorted yet.









Nice memtest run. what were the timings for that?

_______________________________________________________________________



@Viper - 2 volts? check your entries - only one per CPU batch number..

BTW guys - this is not my thread, I only have the google doc 'cause I made it for the OP (who is AWOL) - *Table Updated*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> I didn't even see the submit form, did it with the best I did on Air. Will certainly re-do on water (maybe not just suicide validation but some bench stable clock, we'll see).


Yeah - not obvious, and I can't fix that.


----------



## wholeeo

Guess I have to buy that memtest app. Ain't about to manually start 16 threads each time I want to test ram. Lol


----------



## Viking396

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> fill out the entry form in the OP.


I filled it in using missing for the batch number. I ordered some new thermal paste so I'll repost with batch number when I get that completed.


----------



## Viking396

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> Stable or hailmary?


It's been stable so far, going to run some benchmarks tomorrow but I'm doubting it will make it through them, my luck just isn't that good.


----------



## Viking396

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> Stable or hailmary?


I forgot to mention, I ran benchmarks prior to running up to 4.8, but they were at 4.7 but even then for some my numbers went down. I'm going through my notes to see if the drivers out now aren't as good or what...


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Nice memtest run. what were the timings for that?
> 
> _______________________________________________________________________


15-15-15-36-1 @ 2666

I changed the tREFI to 10400, the rest are whatever the stock/default 2133 profile was in the BIOS, just entered manually into each line instead of "AUTO"


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> 15-15-15-36-1 @ 2666
> 
> I changed the tREFI to 10400, the rest are whatever the stock/default 2133 profile was in the BIOS, just entered manually into each line instead of "AUTO"


Nice!
if you are on strap 100, did you try the sammy 3200 preset? 3200 on strap 100 is probably the strongest memory divider after 2666. Should do it pretty easy. If not that, I'd at least try c16-18-18-44-1T everything else on auto @ 1.375-1.4V:thumb:


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Loaded the 3200 profile for 4x8 Samsung, bumped the v and eventual up to 1.375 and 1.35, running Memtest, no errors right off. I did change the cas + whatever + whatever - 2 to 42, the profile called for 21. I'll get the correct timings when I'm not on a tablet.

That didn't work. I still had it on 2666 frequency, so it killed my read/write. When I set the frequency to 3200, it lost a channel.

Too late to fiddle with it tonight.


----------



## V I P E R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 
> 
> @Viper - 2 volts? check your entries - only one per CPU batch number.. ]


Sorry, the correct entry is the second one and the voltage is 1.206 v.


----------



## moorhen2

New GSkill kit, 3300 c16, initial testing at stock volts, only change was 2t to 1t.

http://s572.photobucket.com/user/moorhen2/media/Capture0201.jpg.html


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Viking396*
> 
> The batch number is required and I don't have it.


Batch number will be on the box, if you have it.


----------



## Viking396

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moorhen2*
> 
> Batch number will be on the box, if you have it.


It would be awesome if I received a box, I bought mine used.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Viking396*
> 
> It would be awesome if I received a box, I bought mine used.


It's on the Lid.


----------



## Viking396

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> It's on the Lid.


I know. The CPU is installed, like a moron I forgot to take note of the batch number. As I stated before, I'm going to be using different thermal paste so I'll get the batch number then.


----------



## wholeeo

Am I right to conclude that a [email protected] does not beat a [email protected] in Firestrike Ultra on the first two tests? That would explain me not being able to beat my graphics score after the upgrade. I've gotten within a few points of it though.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Am I right to conclude that a [email protected] does not beat a [email protected] in Firestrike Ultra on the first two tests? That would explain me not being able to beat my graphics score after the upgrade. I've gotten within a few points of it though.


KNowing that would take some data mining for sure. are you setting your power plan to High performance (min proc state to 100%) for the benchmark? Sleep states disabled and/or speedstep disabled? Even if so, the 5960X just crushes the 4970 in physics and combined.


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> KNowing that would take some data mining for sure. are you setting your power plan to High performance (min proc state to 100%) for the benchmark? Sleep states disabled and/or speedstep disabled? Even if so, the 5960X just crushes the 4970 in physics and combined.


Physics yes, combined no unless there's something wrong with my system. Here's the comparison of both of my highest scores on both platforms.

http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/5526398/fs/5457866

4790K was at 4.9 with 4.4 cache. 5960x for this run was at 4.6 with what I believe was 3.8 cache.

I have everything I usually have set as far as power plan and bios settings are concerned. Perhaps there is something enabled on X99 that slows things down a bit.

edit:

Actually GPU-Z has my cards running at 16x @ 2.0, shouldn't that be 3.0?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Physics yes, combined no unless there's something wrong with my system. Here's the comparison of both of my highest scores on both platforms.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/5526398/fs/5457866
> 
> 4790K was at 4.9 with 4.4 cache. 5960x for this run was at 4.6 with what I believe was 3.8 cache.
> 
> *I have everything I usually have set as far as power plan and bios settings are concerned*. Perhaps there is something enabled on X99 that slows things down a bit.
> 
> edit:
> 
> Actually GPU-Z has my cards running at 16x @ 2.0, shouldn't that be 3.0?


And how are these set? The sleep states on x99 can plummet scores by dropping clock bins between scenes. Check that the NB settings are not on AUTO... set to Gem3.
As far as the combined score with the physics test being much higher... I, personally, would be checking my OC for issues... that's a clear sign that the component interface is not working as well as it should. I lnow this is from April, but here's a run at 4.625/4.375GHz on my "old" 5960X for comparison:
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4477755


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> And how are these set? The sleep states on x99 can plummet scores by dropping clock bins between scenes. Check that the NB settings are not on AUTO... set to Gem3.
> As far as the combined score with the physics test being much higher... I, personally, would be checking my OC for issues... that's a clear sign that the component interface is not working as well as it should. I lnow this is from April, but here's a run at 4.625/4.375GHz on my "old" 5960X for comparison:
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4477755


My latest score,

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7929327?

Beat the old graphics score a bit and my combined score looks like it can use some work after looking at your score.

Sleep states are completely disabled for when I run benchmarks and I revert to manual voltage from adaptive. I'll go over some of my settings some more. Thanks for the input. I'm surprised that when the PCIE slots are set to auto that the board selects Gen 2.









edit:

Actually, what were your Titan's clocked at for that run and your ram? I'm probably where I should be with my set up depending on your reply.


----------



## mus1mus

Physics and Combined will simply favor more cores. Graphics will just rely on the GPU for the most part.

That being said, check the utilization on each run by enabling OSD in afterburner. Note, Physics might use at least 75% utilization in Physics that enables all logical cores. And probably show less than 60% on Combined due to just utilizing the Physical Cores. Unless you are on AMD where utilization is just crap.









Combined though may vary as it also considers the strong cores.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> My latest score,
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7929327?
> 
> Beat the old graphics score a bit and my combined score looks like it can use some work after looking at your score.
> 
> Sleep states are completely disabled for when I run benchmarks and I revert to manual voltage from adaptive. I'll go over some of my settings some more. Thanks for the input. I'm surprised that when the PCIE slots are set to auto that the board selects Gen 2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit:
> 
> Actually, what were your Titan's clocked at for that run and your ram? I'm probably where I should be with my set up depending on your reply.


Nothing wrong with that score! Compare here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1518806/fire-strike-ultra-top-30/0_20
didn't open the sensor tab for thjis screenie.









actual is like 1540 i think... that was before bios "tuning". with cyclops 3 they can run close to 1600 in FSE. I'd do one now but my TXs are taking a break while I play with the 980TiKP.










here's how the scores are determined:

3DMark_Technical_Guide.pdf 2626k .pdf file


----------



## wholeeo

Thanks for the info Jpmboy. I guess I shouldn't be expecting to compete with 1500+ Titan X's.









I wish that the Ultra Benchmark thread included post number next to scores like the Valley thread. That way we could easily compare everything. I'm getting by searching for the score links though.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

I'm having similar issues, graphics and physics seem OK on their own, combined gets crushed. I'm sure something in my rig is just not quite clicking, I'm pretty satisfied with my CPU OC (4.6) Cache (4.4) Ram (2666), cards (1440~1470), but the whole picture isn't as big as the sum of the parts.

This is my earlier Ultra score, taken before I've increased some of my OCs. It's lower than yours - but I can't beat it today.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7871431

ETA: I was having some issues with my GPU drivers or something when I posted this, my Valley score was the same for single or SLI at the time, for instance, so the graphics is kind of off. But I still can't beat it today.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Edit


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Thanks for the info Jpmboy. I guess I shouldn't be expecting to compete with 1500+ Titan X's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish that the Ultra Benchmark thread *included post number next to scores like the Valley thread*. That way we could easily compare everything. I'm getting by searching for the score links though.


lol - I was able to top my single card TX Valley score with this 980Ti @ stock voltage... tho that really predicts nothing regarding 3D Mark. Still getting the tools set up to try.
we can suggest that to Kimir - it's his thread now.


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> lol - I was able to top my single card TX Valley score with this 980Ti @ stock voltage... tho that really predicts nothing regarding 3D Mark. Still getting the tools set up to try.
> we can suggest that to Kimir - it's his thread now.


Oh you tease. What clocks ?


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> lol - I was able to top my single card TX Valley score with this 980Ti @ stock voltage... tho that really predicts nothing regarding 3D Mark. Still getting the tools set up to try.
> we can suggest that to Kimir - it's his thread now.


I was actually thinking about doing that.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> Oh you tease. What clocks ?


http://www.overclock.net/t/1360884/official-top-30-unigine-valley-benchmark-1-0/12280_20#post_24214912
1547/8300
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> I was actually thinking about doing that.


----------



## Blaise170

Will probably be a week or so before I can get my new build completed, but meanwhile, it's here!


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> Will probably be a week or so before I can get my new build completed, but meanwhile, it's here!


Nice, is it one of the new "J" batch, ??


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moorhen2*
> 
> Nice, is it one of the new "J" batch, ??


Batch L.


----------



## theMillen

MOTHER OF GOD... i need a change of underwear and pants.... i got the dreaded "CPU OVERVOLTED" warning on my asus sabertooth Q.Q first thing i did was pull cable and set the clear cmos jumper and held down the memok button, plugged back in and pressed power... nothing... pulled cmos jumper, and it came to life >.> scared the **** out of me... going back to stock for a little while :/ and gonna run some stress tests at stock.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theMillen*
> 
> MOTHER OF GOD... i need a change of underwear and pants.... i got the dreaded "CPU OVERVOLTED" warning on my asus sabertooth Q.Q first thing i did was pull cable and set the clear cmos jumper and held down the memok button, plugged back in and pressed power... nothing... pulled cmos jumper, and it came to life >.> scared the **** out of me... going back to stock for a little while :/ and gonna run some stress tests at stock.


post that *here*


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theMillen*
> 
> MOTHER OF GOD... i need a change of underwear and pants.... i got the dreaded "CPU OVERVOLTED" warning on my asus sabertooth Q.Q first thing i did was pull cable and set the clear cmos jumper and held down the memok button, plugged back in and pressed power... nothing... pulled cmos jumper, and it came to life >.> scared the **** out of me... going back to stock for a little while :/ and gonna run some stress tests at stock.


^Take Jpmboy's advice, and also contact support. They will likely give you a similar canned response that I got when I sent them a request...but if they get enough requests/reports they may look into the issue.

Also: kind of curious of what you were doing right before you saw the message.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Also: kind of curious of what you were doing right before you saw the message.


Yes, I think this would be the most helpful thing. If we can draw similarities between users who have suffered this same issue before, we might be able to understand why it happens. Anything helpful and unimportant could help. E.g. I held Shift down when I restarted (goes into Windows boot selection) or I left a USB device in when I booted up the PC.


----------



## mus1mus

Got that message after Clearing the CMOS. Yes, CMOS CLEAR on RVE

Found the VCore at 2.0V
Set back to Defaults.
Glad nothing major happened.


----------



## rt123

Huh..

Maybe they'll still think its a non issue.


----------



## ozzy1925

i just saw the overvoltage issue .Mainly happens with r5e ?


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Got that message after Clearing the CMOS. Yes, CMOS CLEAR on RVE
> 
> Found the VCore at 2.0V
> Set back to Defaults.
> Glad nothing major happened.


A query, what's the maximum Vcore you can set in the BIOS normally (you don't have to save it, just check how far the BIOS will let you set Vcore).


----------



## drnilly007

Got my 5820k in from Staples hopes its a winner. Price matched MC 110% and used a few of the $200 gc's for $170 good deal!


----------



## theMillen

well last night i was pushing the vcore, shut it down when i went to bed, got home from work powered up machine, went straight to bios and lowered vcore and multi back to my known stable clocks (45, 1.3) and saved, when it booted it auto restarted and got the warning  sooo, to answer ur ? i was lowering vcore lol...


----------



## theMillen

another strange thing i noticed, when i first booted it back up after clearing cmos and reviving what might have been what i thought would be a dead cpu/mobo i hooked my phone up to the TUF Detective port to look at diagnostic screen in case it didnt boot, and even after it booted it the app just said "memory init" like it was still trying to recognize memory even thought it booted, but upon first boot after the incident i went straight to bios to make sure it was set to default save/rebooted and the app went thru the init rounds normall \o/ def a weird ass bug  scurry as hell at that


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drnilly007*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got my 5820k in from Staples hopes its a winner. Price matched MC 110% and used a few of the $200 gc's for $170 good deal!


Staples sells CPUs?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> Staples sells CPUs?


and WalMart doesn't... gotta write a letter to Sam.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> A query, what's the maximum Vcore you can set in the BIOS normally (you don't have to save it, just check how far the BIOS will let you set Vcore).


I think it's 2.0

Not sure as I dont have the X99 set-up now due to a RAM RMA.

RAM RMA. RMA RAM. lol


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Got that message after Clearing the CMOS. Yes, CMOS CLEAR on RVE
> 
> Found the VCore at 2.0V
> Set back to Defaults.
> Glad nothing major happened.
> 
> 
> 
> A query, what's the maximum Vcore you can set in the BIOS normally (you don't have to save it, just check how far the BIOS will let you set Vcore).
Click to expand...

On the ASUS x99-A 1.920 is max manual voltage, anything higher defaults to 1.920


----------



## cookiesowns

Those that got the over voltage error what BIOS were you running? Do you use any software or hardware over locking tools?

TurboV OC panel?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> Those that got the over voltage error what BIOS were you running? Do you use any software or hardware over locking tools?
> 
> TurboV OC panel?


5820k, x99A BIOS, either 1401 or 1402 (cant remember exactly) when I saw the overvoltage message. I was running a mild overclock via the BIOS of ~1.2 for 4.2 with 1.8ish VCCIN and XMP 2400, everything else on auto. Was rebooting due to a windows update. I got the message, went into the BIOS and saw 1.8 core voltage for a few seconds, and then it calmed down. I was unaware of the scope and severity of the message at the time, and I just chalked it up to a reading error. I did a rebuild of the waterloop, in which I did reseat the CPU shortly after. Haven't seen the message again thankfully.

I have contacted ASUS support, who suggested a CLEAR CMOS. I would suggest anybody else that has experienced it to provide as much info as possible to support, and start a paper trail of sorts (e-paper trail?). The more info they have, the more likely they are to pay attention to it and try to resolve it.


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> 5820k, x99A BIOS, either 1401 or 1402 (cant remember exactly) when I saw the overvoltage message. I was running a mild overclock via the BIOS of ~1.2 for 4.2 with 1.8ish VCCIN and XMP 2400, everything else on auto. Was rebooting due to a windows update. I got the message, went into the BIOS and saw 1.8 core voltage for a few seconds, and then it calmed down. I was unaware of the scope and severity of the message at the time, and I just chalked it up to a reading error. I did a rebuild of the waterloop, in which I did reseat the CPU shortly after. Haven't seen the message again thankfully.
> 
> I have contacted ASUS support, who suggested a CLEAR CMOS. I would suggest anybody else that has experienced it to provide as much info as possible to support, and start a paper trail of sorts (e-paper trail?). The more info they have, the more likely they are to pay attention to it and try to resolve it.


Interesting. I would do a flashback on your BIOS if you can.

I've noticed the error before on a RIVE on a 4930K. It only happened once, and it happened when I was playing with TurboV on windows, or was it a separate PC, I can't exactly remember. That rig is still going strong.

It's really scary seeing people have this issue. Is SVID support enabled on the CPU? Or were you in full manual mode.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> 5820k, x99A BIOS, either 1401 or 1402 (cant remember exactly) when I saw the overvoltage message. I was running a mild overclock via the BIOS of ~1.2 for 4.2 with 1.8ish VCCIN and XMP 2400, everything else on auto. Was rebooting due to a windows update. I got the message, went into the BIOS and saw 1.8 core voltage for a few seconds, and then it calmed down. I was unaware of the scope and severity of the message at the time, and I just chalked it up to a reading error. I did a rebuild of the waterloop, in which I did reseat the CPU shortly after. Haven't seen the message again thankfully.
> 
> I have contacted ASUS support, who suggested a CLEAR CMOS. I would suggest anybody else that has experienced it to provide as much info as possible to support, and start a paper trail of sorts (e-paper trail?). The more info they have, the more likely they are to pay attention to it and try to resolve it.
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting. I would do a flashback on your BIOS if you can.
> 
> I've noticed the error before on a RIVE on a 4930K. It only happened once, and it happened when I was playing with TurboV on windows, or was it a separate PC, I can't exactly remember. That rig is still going strong.
> 
> It's really scary seeing people have this issue. Is SVID support enabled on the CPU? Or were you in full manual mode.
Click to expand...

I was using adaptive, so I assume SVID is enabled by default ( I did not change it). The settings were fine, because it went back to 1.2V after a few seconds. I even scrolled down to make sure I had not set it to 1.8 by accident. I don't know what good a BIOS flashback would do. I am on 1801 now.


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I was using adaptive, so I assume SVID is enabled by default ( I did not change it). The settings were fine, because it went back to 1.2V after a few seconds. I even scrolled down to make sure I had not set it to 1.8 by accident. I don't know what good a BIOS flashback would do. I am on 1801 now.


Bios flashback should do a full rewrite on the ME firmware, and it may also re-write the VRM firmware as well, along with other EC's.

Anywho, enough of talking about bad news.

Thanks for JPM along with everyone else, I've finally decided to slow down on my benching / overclocking session, and work on one thing at a time.

I've managed to run 4 passes of CB back to back at 4.6 @ 1.176 on my new 5960X J507B609. The J513 that I thought was "golden" decided to have a short life at 4.7 @ 1.25 when I was pushing for 4.7+ with high mem, high cache, and high CPU freq. It then soon required 1.275V + more and more cache in order to be stable.

I'm going to take this new chip slow and break its 4.8+ cherry once I have better cooling. Anyways, I'm pretty dang happy, even though I still know it doesn't mean jack for 24/7 stability. ( same chip was benching at 1.275V, which I know forsure now can be lower )

4.6 @ 1.176V was done at stock XMP mem, and 4.2 cache @ 1.5V with 0.937V SA.



Update: And it can. 1.215V CPUZ CB 4+ passes 4.7Ghz. +1 notch bump on SA for good measure. Same settings otherwise.


----------



## mus1mus

CB is not a measure of stability.

X264 or RealBench runs before pushing 4.8.


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> CB is not a measure of stability.
> 
> X264 or RealBench runs before pushing 4.8.


I'm well aware of that. I don't have other params dialed in just yet so I'm holding off on putting real load at these settings.

The setup was real bench stable at 4.5 1.18V with some other settings that alludes me now.

I really need to start taking a methodical approach to how I bench and stabilize 24/7 settings. Wish I had more time during the day.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> CB is not a measure of stability.
> 
> X264 or RealBench runs before pushing 4.8.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm well aware of that. I don't have other params dialed in just yet so I'm holding off on putting real load at these settings.
> 
> The setup was real bench stable at 4.5 1.18V with some other settings that alludes me now.
> 
> I really need to start taking a methodical approach to how I bench and stabilize 24/7 settings. Wish I had more time during the day.
Click to expand...

A high daily clock is good for Benching. Less errors, more stable runs, scores are great.

Set-up a comfortable daily clock and maybe bump the multi til your max comfortable Vcore allows. It doesn't need to be completely stable. Just enough to finish a run. But the scores will not beat a good stable OC at same clocks.


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> A high daily clock is good for Benching. Less errors, more stable runs, scores are great.
> 
> Set-up a comfortable daily clock and maybe bump the multi til your max comfortable Vcore allows. It doesn't need to be completely stable. Just enough to finish a run. But the scores will not beat a good stable OC at same clocks.


Makes sense. Will give that a go now
















So far running RB at 1.15V @ 4.5Ghz. Hope the custom loop can come sooner!

Do you have a link to the x264 stress/bench?


----------



## mus1mus

http://www.overclock.net/t/1487922/going-deeper-on-the-x264-v2-stress-test/0_50

I am not too sure that's the one people here use. But it's good.

Or just use Real Bench's Encoding Bench. Infinite mode. I usually do 10 runs of that or the Stresser.

Edit: Yup, that's the one @Jpmboy recommends a page back on this thread.


----------



## zerophase

Anyone know safe vcore and vcache for a 5930k. I was cooling with an nh-d15 with vcore and vcache at 1.35 with temps hitting 80c. Now, I'm putting in custom watercooling, and thinking about pushing up to 1.40 vcore and vcache. (maybe, higher if temps stay safe) I've looked at a few guides and their upper limits seem seem to vary from 1.30v to 1.4v.Anyone know the suggested hard limits for vcore, vcache, or any other voltage before frying the chip? Might as well push it considering I bought intel's overclocking replacement plan.


----------



## mus1mus

245/7
Under 1.4 for the Cores
Under 1.3 for Cache
Under 80C at all times
1.9 VCCIN









Benching, til you satisfy your own desire.


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> 245/7
> Under 1.4 for the Cores
> Under 1.3 for Cache
> Under 80C at all times
> 1.9 VCCIN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Benching, til you satisfy your own desire.


Really? 1.9VCCIN? Before or after droop?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> 245/7
> Under 1.4 for the Cores
> Under 1.3 for Cache
> Under 80C at all times
> 1.9 VCCIN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Benching, til you satisfy your own desire.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really? 1.9VCCIN? Before or after droop?
Click to expand...

At load.

It does help you lower the Vcore while keeping stability. But don't go over it for safety.


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> At load.
> 
> It does help you lower the Vcore while keeping stability. But don't go over it for safety.


Don't go over 1.9v for input, that's at least 80% of us doing something wrong then, lol.


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> At load.
> 
> It does help you lower the Vcore while keeping stability. But don't go over it for safety.


i was searching for overvoltage problem during boot and i saw @Praz post here:
https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?51063-The-Haswell-E-Overclocking-Thread-and-Overclocking-Guide&p=436491&viewfull=1#post436491

saying "Keep in mind that droop is a good thing as it helps guard against overshoot during loading."

this is why people are getting overvoltage?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moorhen2*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> At load.
> 
> It does help you lower the Vcore while keeping stability. But don't go over it for safety.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't go over 1.9v for input, that's at least 80% of us doing something wrong then, lol.
Click to expand...

I know right.







But the guy is asking for a safe line. Besides, 1.9VCCIN still needs some trial to get. As at Level 8 LLC, I am seeing it at 1.98








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> i was searching for overvoltage problem during boot and i saw @Praz post here:
> https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?51063-The-Haswell-E-Overclocking-Thread-and-Overclocking-Guide&p=436491&viewfull=1#post436491
> 
> saying "Keep in mind that droop is a good thing as it helps guard against overshoot during loading."
> 
> this is why people are getting overvoltage?


VCCIN causing Overvoltage errors? NOPE. I dont think so. Mine happened from a CMOS Reset.


----------



## moorhen2

Postman just dropped this through my leterbox, now to see if it's as good as they say, lol.









http://s572.photobucket.com/user/moorhen2/media/SAM_0227.jpg.html


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> i was searching for overvoltage problem during boot and i saw @Praz post here:
> https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?51063-The-Haswell-E-Overclocking-Thread-and-Overclocking-Guide&p=436491&viewfull=1#post436491
> 
> saying "Keep in mind that droop is a good thing as it helps guard against overshoot during loading."
> 
> this is why people are getting overvoltage?


NOt vcore... it refers to VCCIN/CPu Input Voltage
Praz is referring to load line overshoot during load transitions (at a fixed voltage). VCCIN droop is there to lower the peak transient voltage spikes.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1510001/asus-rampage-v-extreme-owners-thread/2000_20#post_23088546
http://www.overclock.net/t/1510001/asus-rampage-v-extreme-owners-thread/2020_20#post_23088741
http://www.overclock.net/t/1510001/asus-rampage-v-extreme-owners-thread/2020_20#post_23089414
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moorhen2*
> 
> Postman just dropped this through my leterbox, now to see if it's as good as they say, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://s572.photobucket.com/user/moorhen2/media/SAM_0227.jpg.html[
> 
> 
> /quote]
> Still no UIS market distribution channel??? They are missing a big market opportunity.


----------



## moorhen2

^^^^^ jpmboy, cant understand why its only available in EU, mind you it is a German company, so might just be concentrating on Europe first, who knows.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moorhen2*
> 
> ^^^^^ jpmboy, cant understand why its only available in EU, mind you it is a German company, so might just be concentrating on Europe first, who knows.


Because we have to pay a lot more for our stuff cause of tax!


----------



## ozzy1925

dont worry thermal grizzly will be avaible in US


----------



## Kimir

The reason why? cause re-sellers didn't contact Thermal Grizzly to get it. Simple.


----------



## VSG

Nope, I had put Performance PCs and Thermal Grizzly in contact but the latter didn't respond back on two separate occasions.


----------



## Kimir

:/ Nothing excuse not answering. If they have difficulty to supply the few EU shop and can't give any to US retailer that contacted them, they should say so.
But with no answer, we can only speculate.


----------



## moorhen2

It is more than likely down to production, probably being a new product, might be waiting to see what the demand is going to be like first, but what do I know. I have some, that's all I care about, lol.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Because we have to pay a lot more for our stuff cause of tax!


lol - vat fat.


----------



## Blaise170

Speaking of pastes, would you all recommend Noctua NT-H1 or Gelid GC?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> Speaking of pastes, would you all recommend Noctua NT-H1 or Gelid GC?


I have tried both. Gelid is better by maybe a couple of Degrees maybe less. Both are good though. So pick either.


----------



## wholeeo

Had to use NT-H1 after running out of Gelid recently. Works well though I wish I could have seen my results on Gelid however minuscule the difference may have been. What I don't like about Gelid is how runny it is. Thing runs down the processor if its warm enough. Have to sit it in the fridge overnight before applying to an upright mobo.


----------



## Shatun-Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I have tried both. Gelid is better by *maybe a couple of Degrees maybe less*. Both are good though. So pick either.


Are you sure? A couple degrees would be a massive difference for a thermal paste to effect on a CPU's temps. 1 degree would be huge. I would expect 0.5 degrees at most.

If it is that good, I might wipe that Noctua paste off my CPU lid and squeeze some of this stuff on it (or spatula it on)


----------



## Kimir

Here, see the Thermal paste roundup.


----------



## Shatun-Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Here, see the Thermal paste roundup.


Thanks this is golden. Very useful.


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Here, see the Thermal paste roundup.


Great link Thanks; +Rep to ya!!!


----------



## marc0053

Hi all I recently sold a 5960x to a client but he cant get realbench 1hour stable with 4.5 GHz and cache/ram at stock on a SOC Champion motherboard (with voltage up to 1.4V and input up to 1.97V) even though the chip passes Realbench R15 with 1.31Vcore and 1.9V input.

His temps are in the mid 50s degree C under load in R15. I remember reading about gpus drivers causing instability in Realbench, was this fixed with updated RB versions? What kind of troubleshooting could we do to help fix this?

I've tested 2 5960x so far that were able to pass RB with an additional 0.05V and the other 0.06V on top of the stable cinebench R15 vcore.

I've done my testing with an RVE motherboard with the 1401 bios.

Cheers,
Marc


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> Hi all I recently sold a 5960x to a client but he cant get realbench 1hour stable with 4.5 GHz and cache/ram at stock on a SOC Champion motherboard (with voltage up to 1.4V and input up to 1.97V) even though the chip passes Realbench R15 with 1.31Vcore and 1.9V input.
> 
> His temps are in the mid 50s degree C under load in R15. I remember reading about gpus drivers causing instability in Realbench, was this fixed with updated RB versions? What kind of troubleshooting could we do to help fix this?
> 
> I've tested 2 5960x so far that were able to pass RB with an additional 0.05V and the other 0.06V on top of the stable cinebench R15 vcore.
> 
> I've done my testing with an RVE motherboard with the 1401 bios.
> 
> Cheers,
> Marc


See if he can pass realbench at 4.4GHz/1.35V and that would answer your question as to whether the 4.5GHz overclock itself is unstable, or if there are other issues such as drivers. Honestly, I'm not surprised realbench is unstable at 1.35-1.4V, if 1.3V is what's needed for Cinebench.


----------



## Arne Saknussemm

Added a result to the leaderboard...

Will have to get to the 5.0 mark when it's cold


----------



## Sem

Haswell-E seems to hit a hard wall at 4.5Ghz

i currently have a 5930k @ 4.5 1.280-1.296v Prime stable with cache at 4Ghz and ram at 2666 CL15 1T when i was testing i went all the way up to 1.38v and 4.6 was just not happening

i recently got hold of a 5960x and i think its a special one i haven't had it long enough to do a prime stable test but right now it passes Realbench 1 hour test @ 4.5 with only 1.233 volts and i am going to continue to lower the voltage till it BSODs

now since it does 4.5 easily i was thinking maybe it can do 4.6 but ive tried all the way up to 1.35v and its just not realbench stable despite needed such low voltage for 4.5

either way 4.5 @ 1.233 is pretty special so i might keep this cpu and by another 5960x for my client (he only wants a 4Ghz OC) and sell my 5930k

using AIDA64 for voltages


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sem*
> 
> Haswell-E seems to hit a hard wall at 4.5Ghz


Yeah, that's just how it is. Don't worry too much, 4.5GHz is more than enough for heavy use (and if you want more you should be looking at Xeons). For 4K gaming, anything higher than 3.7GHz is fine too. Basically put, this chip family _is the future_. I'm running mine at 4.3GHz lol, with 1.23V of Vcore,


----------



## ALT F4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sem*
> 
> Haswell-E seems to hit a hard wall at 4.5Ghz
> 
> i currently have a 5930k @ 4.5 1.280-1.296v Prime stable with cache at 4Ghz and ram at 2666 CL15 1T when i was testing i went all the way up to 1.38v and 4.6 was just not happening
> 
> i recently got hold of a 5960x and i think its a special one i haven't had it long enough to do a prime stable test but right now it passes Realbench 1 hour test @ 4.5 with only 1.233 volts and i am going to continue to lower the voltage till it BSODs
> 
> now since it does 4.5 easily i was thinking maybe it can do 4.6 but ive tried all the way up to 1.35v and its just not realbench stable despite needed such low voltage for 4.5
> 
> either way 4.5 @ 1.233 is pretty special so i might keep this cpu and by another 5960x for my client (he only wants a 4Ghz OC) and sell my 5930k
> 
> using AIDA64 for voltages


What input voltage are you running? 4.5 at 1.233 is amazing if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## Sem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ALT F4*
> 
> What input voltage are you running? 4.5 at 1.233 is amazing if I'm not mistaken.


1.930 with LLC @ 8 which = 1.94 - 1.952 according to AIDA64

i just dropped this into my RVE with alot of the settings except vcore and cache intact from my 5930k


----------



## ALT F4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sem*
> 
> 1.930 with LLC @ 8 which = 1.94 - 1.952 according to AIDA64
> 
> i just dropped this into my RVE with alot of the settings except vcore and cache intact from my 5930k


Nice. Mine scales bad for 4.4 to 4.5 is ridiculous, 4400 to 4450 is even worse. Check this link out for some good info too, might help.


----------



## Desolutional

Perhaps an inbetween LLC such as 3/9 or 5/9 would be a better fit?


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> this chip family _is the future_.


I don't plan on upgrading for a long time now, and by the time I need to maybe the 18 core Xeon will be cheap enough for me to get.


----------



## cookiesowns

Woot woot, passed 25 passes of x264 32 threads.

I may be able to go lower on the VCCIN or vCore by 1-2 notches, since I was at the brink of stability with 2 notches lower on both vcore and vccin.

Haven't tweaked cache independently or RAM just yet.

I'm happy with this as a daily clocker. Gonna test realbench now.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> I don't plan on upgrading for a long time now, and by the time I need to maybe the 18 core Xeon will be cheap enough for me to get.


What people don't seem to understand, is that 6 cores is theoretically more than just 50% faster than a quad core, seeing as some applications can actually benefit more from parallel processes than core speed. Heck, I *hate* wasting money and even I made the jump from Z97 to X99 simply because for 20% extra cash I gain a massively better platform. 2 extra cores, more PCIe 3.0 lanes, 8 RAM slots (which are now all full - yes I'm stupid), lots of 6GB/s SATA3 ports and much more. Why compromise for the sake of 20% cash?


----------



## ALT F4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> Woot woot, passed 25 passes of x264 32 threads.
> 
> I may be able to go lower on the VCCIN or vCore by 1-2 notches, since I was at the brink of stability with 2 notches lower on both vcore and vccin.
> 
> Haven't tweaked cache independently or RAM just yet.
> 
> I'm happy with this as a daily clocker. Gonna test realbench now.


Amazing, what's the highest you've clocked it on frequency and voltage?


----------



## tommi6o

I just got a 5820k and a Gigabyte X99 UD4P. I'm trying to get 4.5ghz. Should I change something alse than just vcore?


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tommi6o*
> 
> I just got a 5820k and a Gigabyte X99 UD4P. I'm trying to get 4.5ghz. Should I change something alse than just vcore?


Set VCCIN (input voltage) to 1.95V, and LLC to low or medium (less than 50%). Try 4.5GHz with a Vcore of 1.3V to start off with. Here's some advice. 4.3GHz is a LOT easier to reach than 4.5GHz. 4.4GHz is easier to reach than 4.5GHz. 4.5GHz is much harder to reach vs. 4.3GHz, and hard vs. 4.4GHz.

What sort of cooling are you running? This will determine whether you can up the Vcore to 1.35V (I personally suggest no higher than 1.3V to anyone - unless they're running phase shift or peltier, but each to their own).


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ALT F4*
> 
> Amazing, what's the highest you've clocked it on frequency and voltage?


I can bench CB at 1.215V 4.7Ghz if that says anything.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1510388/haswell-e-overclock-leaderboard-owners-club/11080#post_24230964

I couldn't bench CB at 4.8Ghz. I've tried "UP" to 1.285V, but that was without tuning other settings. I don't want to push this one just yet because of cooling, and I really don't want to kill another potential "like gold" chip.

My previous chip that degraded quickly because of cache/sa would bench 4750Mhz core @ 100 strap 47multi @ 1.29V. Then it soon needed more and more volts to keep stable. It would not do RealBench at 4.5Ghz @ 1.2.

That old chip was also the one that booted at 4.9Ghz @ 1.368V with multi +1 for 50 validated at OS.


----------



## tommi6o

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Set VCCIN (input voltage) to 1.95V, and LLC to low or medium (less than 50%). Try 4.5GHz with a Vcore of 1.3V to start off with. Here's some advice. 4.3GHz is a LOT easier to reach than 4.5GHz. 4.4GHz is easier to reach than 4.5GHz. 4.5GHz is much harder to reach vs. 4.3GHz, and hard vs. 4.4GHz.
> 
> What sort of cooling are you running? This will determine whether you can up the Vcore to 1.35V (I personally suggest no higher than 1.3V to anyone - unless they're running phase shift or peltier, but each to their own).


Custom water with Alphacool monsta 360 and 480.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> My previous chip that degraded quickly because of cache/sa would bench 4750Mhz core @ 100 strap 47multi @ 1.29V. Then it soon needed more and more volts to keep stable. It would not do RealBench at 4.5Ghz @ 1.2.


This is actually more commonplace than you think. Cache does need kicking in, and you will need more volts after a while. I could run 4.3GHz cache before, now I need the same volts (1.22V) to run 4.2GHz; really tricky to spot cache instability too.


----------



## yoyo711

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> I can bench CB at 1.215V 4.7Ghz if that says anything.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1510388/haswell-e-overclock-leaderboard-owners-club/11080#post_24230964
> 
> I couldn't bench CB at 4.8Ghz. I've tried "UP" to 1.285V, but that was without tuning other settings. I don't want to push this one just yet because of cooling, and I really don't want to kill another potential "like gold" chip.
> 
> My previous chip that degraded quickly because of cache/sa would bench 4750Mhz core @ 100 strap 47multi @ 1.29V. Then it soon needed more and more volts to keep stable. It would not do RealBench at 4.5Ghz @ 1.2.
> 
> That old chip was also the one that booted at 4.9Ghz @ 1.368V with multi +1 for 50 validated at OS.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> This is actually more commonplace than you think. Cache does need kicking in, and you will need more volts after a while. I could run 4.3GHz cache before, now I need the same volts (1.22V) to run 4.2GHz; really tricky to spot cache instability too.


best I've found is AID64 cache stress test - at least 2 hours.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> best I've found is AID64 cache stress test - at least 2 hours.


3 runs of HyperPI (superPI mod) seems to do it much quicker for me, at least in finding a rough stable point. Never had any luck with AiDA64, even after 6 hours. One time, I ran AiDA with no issue for 6 hours, no errors. After 40 minutes of GTA V my rig froze. I knew it was cache related as I pumped excess volts for the cores.

HyperPI also finds VCCSA issues quickly for me too.

To evaluate cache, I usually leave my rig on for a few hours doing web browsing and watching TV, then I start up HyperPI and let 'er rip. Any issues with cache are found pretty quickly as HyperPI will freeze if the rig is unstable.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> 3 runs of HyperPI (superPI mod) seems to do it much quicker for me, at least in finding a rough stable point. Never had any luck with AiDA64, even after 6 hours. One time, I ran AiDA with no issue for 6 hours, no errors. After 40 minutes of GTA V my rig froze. I knew it was cache related as I pumped excess volts for the cores.
> 
> HyperPI also finds VCCSA issues quickly for me too.
> 
> To evaluate cache, I usually leave my rig on for a few hours doing web browsing and watching TV, then I start up HyperPI and let 'er rip. Any issues with cache are found pretty quickly as HyperPI will freeze if the rig is unstable.


since hyper pi/super pi only load the ram to 2-5% it's hard to see how it can stress the cache i/o. Anyway, stability is in the eye of the beholder.


----------



## cookiesowns

I'm trying to tweak adaptive volts for the chip now, but I'm spotting something odd. In offset on cache, monitoring doesn't give me anything, even if it adjust offset by 0.1, the VTT in HWinfo stays the same and i can't find any other volt that reports the right voltage.

As for Adaptive CPU it seems vCore is always locked at 1.04.


----------



## Arne Saknussemm

Adaptive voltage for cache is busted....does not work at the moment...Intel thing I'm guessing.

Have to use a reasonable auto voltage or set manual..


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arne Saknussemm*
> 
> Adaptive voltage for cache is busted....does not work at the moment...Intel thing I'm guessing.
> 
> Have to use a reasonable auto voltage or set manual..


offset works.








Adaptive voltage has not worked with cache since launch and may never really work.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> I'm trying to tweak adaptive volts for the chip now, but I'm spotting something odd. In offset on cache, monitoring doesn't give me anything, even if it adjust offset by 0.1, the VTT in HWinfo stays the same and i can't find any other volt that reports the right voltage.
> 
> As for Adaptive CPU it seems vCore is always locked at 1.04.


I think you are reading the wrong voltages. drop HWinfo and try AID64 - reads and labels the voltages correctly.


----------



## Arne Saknussemm

OK, good to know...

I never really tried offset for the simple reason that I raised cache multi slowly and saw auto raising voltage logarithmicly...and didnt want to know what it would set for 44,45,46,47

This chip runs 44 at 1.16v....auto was higher already at lower multi so I never got an idea of what offset would be needed because I didn't want to see 1.4 or 1.5 or more volts... to start calculating...if you see what I mean...


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arne Saknussemm*
> 
> OK, good to know...
> 
> I never really tried offset for the simple reason that I raised cache multi slowly and saw auto raising voltage logarithmicly...and didnt want to know what it would set for 44,45,46,47
> 
> This chip runs 44 at 1.16v....auto was higher already at lower multi so I never got an idea of what offset would be needed because I didn't want to see 1.4 or 1.5 or more volts... to start calculating...if you see what I mean...


yeah - def don't run cache at 1.4V for any length of time. Adaptive vcore and offset cache are a reasonable compromise if you want you have dynamic voltage control.
Are you sayin' the chip runs 4.4 cache at 1.16V Vcache (I suspect you mean core freq and vcore).


----------



## Arne Saknussemm

Sorry you're right just checking my notes...

Runs 4.4 cache 1.18v / vcore 1.16 for same 4.4

Seems the sweet spot for this CPU....4.6 cache is doable at 1.33 and 4.7 at 1.38 for a quick bench...definitely not a 24/7 voltage


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arne Saknussemm*
> 
> OK, good to know...
> 
> I never really tried offset for the simple reason that I raised cache multi slowly and saw auto raising voltage logarithmicly...and didnt want to know what it would set for 44,45,46,47


Hello

This conclusion seems to be based on a misconception of how the offset option is implemented. With the cache voltage set to auto the applied voltage will scale with cache frequency. However, when using offset mode mode the entered offset value is applied to the default cache voltage only. As an example if the default cache voltage is 0.800V at stock max frequency using an offset of 0.200V would result in 1.00V being set at the same default loaded frequency. Using this same offset voltage and setting the cache frequency to 4200MHz will result in the applied voltage still being 1.00V. The cache voltage will only scale with the cache frequency if set to auto. And has already been noted by @Jpmboy adaptive mode being non-functional is a limitation of the CPU architecture and should not be used.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> since hyper pi/super pi only load the ram to 2-5% it's hard to see how it can stress the cache i/o. Anyway, stability is in the eye of the beholder.


It's not so much the RAM which is being stressed (HCI memtest does that), but rather the cache itself. That's what I think anyway, as I know my RAM is stable. I always OC RAM last.


----------



## Arne Saknussemm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> This conclusion seems to be based on a misconception of how the offset option is implemented. With the cache voltage set to auto the applied voltage will scale with cache frequency. However, when using offset mode mode the entered offset value is applied to the default cache voltage only. As an example if the default cache voltage is 0.800V at stock max frequency using an offset of 0.200V would result in 1.00V being set at the same default loaded frequency. Using this same offset voltage and setting the cache frequency to 4200MHz will result in the applied voltage still being 1.00V. The cache voltage will only scale with the cache frequency if set to auto. And has already been noted by @Jpmboy adaptive mode being non-functional is a limitation of the CPU architecture and should not be used.


Aha, right you are Praz, thanks for that....in which case I'll give it a go when I get back to my rig...I'm all for dynamic voltage









Not a conclusion by the way...more a working hypothesis


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> *It's not so much the RAM which is being stressed* (HCI memtest does that), but rather the cache itself. That's what I think anyway, as I know my RAM is stable. I always OC RAM last.


yup. Ram and cache are pretty hooked up. I really believe, outside of aig64 cache stress, if the test doesn't couple i/o it's not loading the cache much. just IMO.


----------



## Blaise170

What would be a safe place to overclock a 5820k that every chip should get to? I've only done a little overclocking of my FX-8350 so I don't want to push it and burn it up. Thanks for the help so far guys.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> What would be a safe place to overclock a 5820k that every chip should get to? I've only done a little overclocking of my FX-8350 so I don't want to push it and burn it up. Thanks for the help so far guys.


Try 1.2V on the core at 4GHz. 1.2V is well into the safe zone, and I think nearly all samples can do 4GHz at that.


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> Try 1.2V on the core at 4GHz. 1.2V is well into the safe zone, and I think nearly all samples can do 4GHz at that.


Thanks for the quick response. That helps.


----------



## HeadlessKnight

I was able to get it to 4.7 GHz stable after some tweaking @ 1.35V, but it reached 94 C in IBT. But it didn't reach over 75 C in other tasks and was perfectly stable so I am happy. I am now trying to undervolt my 24/7 4.3 GHz OC, 1.14V passed a few IBT tests, but not sure about real world stability only time will tell.


----------



## tommi6o

I'm having some problems with my GB X99 UD4P. After applying my overclock settings my pc would just reboot and the setting would be back to stock. The bios overall seems a bit buggy so I decided to update to the newest bios which is the first bios after the release. After my bios flash was completed it booted back to windows normally and everything was working fine. Then I went back to the bios and I set Vcore 1.3v, VRIN 1.95 and LLC medium. After applying the changes my pc rebooted and I was greeted with this.


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yup. Ram and cache are pretty hooked up. I really believe, outside of aig64 cache stress, if the test doesn't couple i/o it's not loading the cache much. just IMO.


Doesn't take a lot to fill a 15-20MiB L3 cache. Indeed, huge data sets might stress the cache correspondingly less because they'll be limited by main memory latency/bandwidth correspondingly more.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tommi6o*
> 
> Then I went back to the bios and I set Vcore 1.3v, VRIN 1.95 and LLC medium. After applying the changes my pc rebooted and I was greeted with this.


Are these the only changes you made?


----------



## tommi6o

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> Are these the only changes you made?


I also changed my ram speed from (HyperX Fury cl15 2666hz) to 2400mhz. Everything else was same as before.


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> offset works.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Adaptive voltage has not worked with cache since launch and may never really work.
> I think you are reading the wrong voltages. drop HWinfo and try AID64 - reads and labels the voltages correctly.


Any chance of killing the cache when trying to get adaptive to work? I'm paranoid since the last chip degraded quickly. Microcenter no likes me.

The odd thing for the cache is that, HWInfo will read higher volts than what the BIOS tells me on post. Is offset offset off base only, and will scale as load increases, or is it just off default voltage bin?

As for adaptive, that was my fault. For some reason I always thought adaptive turbo was additional voltage when CPU is in turbo bins, i guess not... BIOS/CPU was always correcting this for me before lol.

I would always use a small amount of offset, then a small amount of adaptive turbo, to get total offset, when in reality, offset is just offset, then adaptive is the volts you want to run on the cpu when in turbo.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> Any chance of killing the cache when trying to get adaptive to work?


Once again, *don't use adaptive with cache*. The risk of chip killage (that's my word now) is much lower when undervolting than when overvolting - _but there is still a risk_. E.g. by failing to supply the MOSFETs on the mobo with sufficient voltage, you could damage the VRMs too (e.g. not supplying enough input voltage via mobo VCCIN). I have no idea how undervolting can cause damage on the CPU itself, but I know for a fact that you can kill a mobos VRMs by undervolting supply voltage - I would never risk it myself. The cache on HW-E needs a minimum supply voltage (usually stock voltage), and below that will fail to operate correctly. Think of cache needing more initial voltage than the cores, but less final voltage. I.e. the potential difference between minima and maxima freq. for the cache should be smaller too.

As for cache, I have been able to get adaptive to work with a slight negative offset, whilst still aiming for the overvoltage. I.e. at stock cache, the voltage is -0.010V, and when turbo'd it's at 1.2V. Don't ask me how it worked, it just did - but only small amounts of adaptive offset worked, nothing like my -0.100V on my cores adaptive. Blame Intel.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Once again, *don't use adaptive with cache*. The risk of chip killage (that's my word now) is much lower when undervolting than when overvolting - _but there is still a risk_. E.g. by failing to supply the MOSFETs on the mobo with sufficient voltage, you could damage the VRMs too (e.g. not supplying enough input voltage via mobo VCCIN). I have no idea how undervolting can cause damage on the CPU itself, but I know for a fact that you can kill a mobos VRMs by undervolting supply voltage - I would never risk it myself. The cache on HW-E needs a minimum supply voltage (usually stock voltage), and below that will fail to operate correctly. Think of cache needing more initial voltage than the cores, but less final voltage. I.e. the potential difference between minima and maxima freq. for the cache should be smaller too.
> 
> As for cache, I have been able to get adaptive to work with a slight negative offset, whilst still aiming for the overvoltage. I.e. at stock cache, the voltage is -0.010V, and when turbo'd it's at 1.2V. Don't ask me how it worked, it just did - but only small amounts of adaptive offset worked, nothing like my -0.100V on my cores adaptive. Blame Intel.


I'm confused on what you're saying, what settings are you using to get 1.2V with adaptive cache?

I find that adaptive cache works, it just doesn't supply as much voltage as you ask. Setting a cache ratio of 40x with no offset and adaptive cache voltage set to 1.92V gives me ~1.07V under load.

1.8V gives me 1.05V under load, 1.7V= 1.03V, 1.6V= 1.01V, 1.5V= 1V, etc.


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Once again, *don't use adaptive with cache*. The risk of chip killage (that's my word now) is much lower when undervolting than when overvolting - _but there is still a risk_. E.g. by failing to supply the MOSFETs on the mobo with sufficient voltage, you could damage the VRMs too (e.g. not supplying enough input voltage via mobo VCCIN). I have no idea how undervolting can cause damage on the CPU itself, but I know for a fact that you can kill a mobos VRMs by undervolting supply voltage - I would never risk it myself. The cache on HW-E needs a minimum supply voltage (usually stock voltage), and below that will fail to operate correctly. Think of cache needing more initial voltage than the cores, but less final voltage. I.e. the potential difference between minima and maxima freq. for the cache should be smaller too.
> 
> As for cache, I have been able to get adaptive to work with a slight negative offset, whilst still aiming for the overvoltage. I.e. at stock cache, the voltage is -0.010V, and when turbo'd it's at 1.2V. Don't ask me how it worked, it just did - but only small amounts of adaptive offset worked, nothing like my -0.100V on my cores adaptive. Blame Intel.


I'm not, I'm saying what are the chances while getting it to work before I knew it doesn't work can cause chip death. I'm guessing not much if my chip still works. But I now need 1.15V ( hwinfo report ) to be stable on Cache.

Offset in BIOS at POST shows around 1.1V which is around where I had it prior to playing with offsetse/adaptive for a daily clock.

I don't know if I should trust HWINFO based off the embedded controller on the RVE or what the BIOS reports on POST.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> I don't know if I should trust HWINFO based off the embedded controller on the RVE or what the BIOS reports on POST.


Hello

Trust what AIDA shows.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> Doesn't take a lot to fill a 15-20MiB L3 cache. Indeed, huge data sets might stress the cache correspondingly less because they'll be limit*ed by main memory latency/bandwidth correspondingly more.*
> Are these the only changes you made?


exactly my point, the swap in/out to system ram is the fail point.


----------



## tommi6o

After changing LLC from auto to medium and applying changes my pc rebooted and I got this.



My Super Flower 1600w platinum fan turned on after reboot and it was on until I went to the bios from that screen, saved the same settings and rebooted to windows. The fan has never turned on while playing Battlefield 4 or GTA 5. Why would it turn on while booting up and going to the bios? If I use default bios settings the fan won't turn on.

I have only changed:
-Vcore 1.3v
-VRIN 1.95v (I think it's same as VCCIN)
-LLC to medium from auto

I'll give rep to the one who can solve this issue.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> I'm confused on what you're saying, what settings are you using to get 1.2V with adaptive cache?


From what I can remember, on my X99-S, I set -0.010V offset for non-turbo and 1.21V as the final turbo voltage, equating to a final turbo voltage of 1.20V. Never in a thousand, trillion years would I enter, nor even trust, the BIOS with a number larger than 1.3V, especially 1.9V as you say - which I have no idea why your mobo does that. Seriously, zero idea, there is no reason why anyone would have to set 1.9V (which is 0.6V far higher than the safe cap voltage) in the BIOS to get a smaller voltage. Adaptive is buggy, so that might be the cause.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> I'm not, I'm saying what are the chances while getting it to work before I knew it doesn't work can cause chip death. I'm guessing not much if my chip still works. But I now need 1.15V ( hwinfo report ) to be stable on Cache.


Was it a fresh chip? It will need a few days or even a week to settle in the cache voltage. During this time, you may find that you might need to up the volts after it's settled. Honestly, I hate one shot benchmarks, and much prefer long term success. One shot is better for LN2 or even LHe. Then again I do love Top Fuel Drag Races. Cache will degrade quickly, then settle down. So while you may be able to run 4.5GHz on Day 1, by Day 7, at the same voltage (1.25V) you'll only be able to manage 4.3GHz.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tommi6o*
> 
> My Super Flower 1600w platinum fan turned on after reboot and it was on until I went to the bios from that screen, saved the same settings and rebooted to windows. The fan has never turned on while playing Battlefield 4 or GTA 5. Why would it turn on while booting up and going to the bios? If I use default bios settings the fan won't turn on.


Sounds like it tripped the OCP on the PSU. LLC should not have any issues, and 1.95V of VCCIN is safe for a single rail PSU. Vcore of 1.3V is safe too. Perhaps do a full power cycle (remove mains power, hold PC power button down for 20 seconds to drain capacitors).


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> From what I can remember, on my X99-S, I set -0.010V offset for non-turbo and 1.21V as the final turbo voltage, equating to a final turbo voltage of 1.20V. Never in a thousand, trillion years would I enter, nor even trust, the BIOS with a number larger than 1.3V, especially 1.9V as you say - which I have no idea why your mobo does that. Seriously, zero idea, there is no reason why anyone would have to set 1.9V (which is 0.6V far higher than the safe cap voltage) in the BIOS to get a smaller voltage. Adaptive is buggy, so that might be the cause.


You're the only person I've seen since the Haswell-e launch claim adaptive cache was working as intended.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tommi6o*
> 
> After changing LLC from auto to medium and applying changes my pc rebooted and I got this.
> 
> 
> 
> My Super Flower 1600w platinum fan turned on after reboot and it was on until I went to the bios from that screen, saved the same settings and rebooted to windows. The fan has never turned on while playing Battlefield 4 or GTA 5. Why would it turn on while booting up and going to the bios? If I use default bios settings the fan won't turn on.
> 
> I have only changed:
> -Vcore 1.3v
> -VRIN 1.95v (I think it's same as VCCIN)
> -LLC to medium from auto
> 
> I'll give rep to the one who can solve this issue.


What is your Cache set at.??
That screen is usually a Cache or memory issue.


----------



## drnilly007

I'm on EVGA micro is theCPU Vin- VRIN? I don't see it in AiDA all new stuff don't want to push voltages until I know how to monitor them


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> You're the only person I've seen since the Haswell-e launch claim adaptive cache was working as intended.


Technically works, but only for tiny changes in offset voltage (I'm talking less than 0.01V here), and only below 4.0GHz. Basically, no it doesn't work properly at all,









When I try to use -0.02V offset, my rig fails to boot and gives me the stupid 00 Q-Code. As soon as I bump 'er back up to -0.01V offset, I can boot again. No idea why, so I have always just stuck to offset. You had one job Intel. One job.








I need +0.290V of offset normally for my cache to be stable, but I can drop down to +0.250V like this.
Um, something like this is what I mean - I can boot into Windows and do stress tests and stuff. To be honest, pretty scared to test lower offsets for 24/7 use:


----------



## tommi6o

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> What is your Cache set at.??
> That screen is usually a Cache or memory issue.


It's by default on auto.


----------



## tommi6o

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Sounds like it tripped the OCP on the PSU. LLC should not have any issues, and 1.95V of VCCIN is safe for a single rail PSU. Vcore of 1.3V is safe too. Perhaps do a full power cycle (remove mains power, hold PC power button down for 20 seconds to drain capacitors).


I tried that but it didn't help. I'm now using a different psu but the same problem remains.


----------



## tommi6o

My bios just froze and it wouldn't take any input. I restarted my pc and went back to bios but now my keyboard isn't working









edit:



My keyboard started working without doing anything.

Why is my bios showing DRAM voltage of 1.4v even though this is a 1.2v kit and the voltage seems to be set to 1.2v


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tommi6o*
> 
> My bios just froze and it wouldn't take any input. I restarted my pc and went back to bios but now my keyboard isn't working
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit:
> 
> 
> 
> Now my keyboard started working without doing anything.
> 
> Why is my bios showing DRAM voltage of 1.4v even though this is a 1.2v kit and the voltage seems to be set to 1.2v


CMOS reset time. Pull out all USB devices and graphics cards from the mobo (extra thorough), and pull out the power cable from the PSU. Do a full system drain by holding the power button for 20 seconds again. Now pull out the CR2012 CMOS battery for around 10 minutes then put everything back together. Something may have been corrupted in the BIOS so it's best to be safe.


----------



## tommi6o

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> CMOS reset time. Pull out all USB devices and graphics cards from the mobo (extra thorough), and pull out the power cable from the PSU. Do a full system drain by holding the power button for 20 seconds again. Now pull out the CR2012 CMOS battery for around 10 minutes then put everything back together. Something may have been corrupted in the BIOS so it's best to be safe.


I might have a problem


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tommi6o*
> 
> It's by default on auto.


Don't use the HD Uefi its pretty bad in my opinion.
Let me help you based on what I can remwmber from the the top of my head, about the Bios.
Switch to classic mode.

Set CPU spread spectrum to 0.01%.
Manually enter BCLK to be 100.
Select 1.0X strap.
Set CPU core multiplier to whatever you want.
Enable XMP.
Go to the advance menu,
Disable K OC.
Set Cache multi = 35.
Again set the CPU multiplier to your desired value for all cores.

Get out & go to Voltages menu.
Manually set CPU Input voltage to 1.9V.
Set the Vcore to desired value.
Set Vcache at 1.1V or something.
Go to memory voltage menu & manually enter 1.35V for both channels.

See if these steps help.


----------



## tommi6o

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> CMOS reset time. Pull out all USB devices and graphics cards from the mobo (extra thorough), and pull out the power cable from the PSU. Do a full system drain by holding the power button for 20 seconds again. Now pull out the CR2012 CMOS battery for around 10 minutes then put everything back together. Something may have been corrupted in the BIOS so it's best to be safe.


My bios
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Don't use the HD Uefi its pretty bad in my opinion.
> Let me help you based on what I can remwmber from the the top of my head, about the Bios.
> Switch to classic mode.
> 
> Set CPU spread spectrum to 0.01%.
> Manually enter BCLK to be 100.
> Select 1.0X strap.
> Set CPU core multiplier to whatever you want.
> Enable XMP.
> Go to the advance menu,
> Disable K OC.
> Set Cache multi = 35.
> Again set the CPU multiplier to your desired value for all cores.
> 
> Get out & go to Voltages menu.
> Manually set CPU Input voltage to 1.9V.
> Set the Vcore to desired value.
> Set Vcache at 1.1V or something.
> Go to memory voltage menu & manually enter 1.35V for both channels.
> 
> See if these steps help.


Should I set the memory voltage to 1.35v even though this is a 1.2v kit?


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tommi6o*
> 
> I might have a problem


Lol, don't worry about the GPUs, just remove the power plug and USB stuff, then do a drain. Then the CMOS pull for 10 minutes. I can't see the CMOS battery on your pic though, might be in the manual? Also once CMOS has been reset you might need to set your RAID arrays back up so remember before the CMOS pull. Once it's all back at stock, check if there's a BIOS update on Gigabyte's website. The most important thing here is ensuring the mobo can actually run everything at stock with zero issues. Once we know stock settings work, we can get back to tuning your rig.


----------



## tommi6o

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Lol, don't worry about the GPUs, just remove the power plug and USB stuff, then do a drain. Then the CMOS pull for 10 minutes.


I just did. We'll see how this goes.


----------



## tommi6o

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Lol, don't worry about the GPUs, just remove the power plug and USB stuff, then do a drain. Then the CMOS pull for 10 minutes. I can't see the CMOS battery on your pic though, might be in the manual? Also once CMOS has been reset you might need to set your RAID arrays back up so remember before the CMOS pull. Once it's all back at stock, check if there's a BIOS update on Gigabyte's website. The most important thing here is ensuring the mobo can actually run everything at stock with zero issues. Once we know stock settings work, we can get back to tuning your rig.


I don't have a raid. UD4P is so new that it doesn't have anything else than the launch bios and a beta bios.


----------



## tommi6o

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Don't use the HD Uefi its pretty bad in my opinion.
> Let me help you based on what I can remwmber from the the top of my head, about the Bios.
> Switch to classic mode.
> 
> Set CPU spread spectrum to 0.01%.
> Manually enter BCLK to be 100.
> Select 1.0X strap.
> Set CPU core multiplier to whatever you want.
> Enable XMP.
> Go to the advance menu,
> Disable K OC.
> Set Cache multi = 35.
> Again set the CPU multiplier to your desired value for all cores.
> 
> Get out & go to Voltages menu.
> Manually set CPU Input voltage to 1.9V.
> Set the Vcore to desired value.
> Set Vcache at 1.1V or something.
> Go to memory voltage menu & manually enter 1.35V for both channels.
> 
> See if these steps help.


I can't find a way to change the Spread Spectrum. This is my first Gigabyte board so I'm not vary familiar with the bios.

edit:
Should the xmp profile look like this?


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tommi6o*
> 
> My bios
> Should I set the memory voltage to 1.35v even though this is a 1.2v kit?


Oops, then set 1.2V.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tommi6o*
> 
> I can't find a way to change the Spread Spectrum. This is my first Gigabyte board so I'm not vary familiar with the bios.
> 
> edit:
> Should the xmp profile look like this?


+/- Sign for Spread spectrum.
Yup, select the XMP profile there.


----------



## tommi6o

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> +/- Sign for Spread spectrum.
> Yup, select the XMP profile there.


It's grayed out. It will just skip it if I try to go over it. Afaik this memory kit when set to xmp should use 125 strap to get 2666mhz but when I enable xmp it won't change the strap to 125.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tommi6o*
> 
> It's grayed out. It will just skip it if I try to go over it. Afaik this memory kit when set to xmp should use 125 strap to get 2666mhz but when I enable xmp it won't change the strap to 125.


And you really do not need 125 strap for 2666. works fine on strap 100. Just enter the timings manually - avoid XMP.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tommi6o*
> 
> It's grayed out. It will just skip it if I try to go over it. Afaik this memory kit when set to xmp should use 125 strap to get 2666mhz but when I enable xmp it won't change the strap to 125.


As Jpmboy said 2666 works on 100 strap too.

Just enabled XMP & set strap to 1.0x.


----------



## tommi6o

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tommi6o*
> 
> It's grayed out. It will just skip it if I try to go over it.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> And you really do not need 125 strap for 2666. works fine on strap 100. Just enter the timings manually - avoid XMP.


If I use 100 strap 2666mhz 1.2v and default timings I get this.



What timings should I change to get 2666mhz with 1.2v?


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tommi6o*
> 
> If I use 100 strap 2666mhz 1.2v and default timings I get this on every other boot.


Alright then use the 1.25x strap.
Make sure to adjust all the multipliers.

Core, Cache & also memory.

Also can you link the memory kit you have.


----------



## tommi6o

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Alright then use the 1.25x strap.
> Make sure to adjust all the multipliers.
> 
> Core, Cache & also memory.
> 
> Also can you link the memory kit you have.


https://pcpartpicker.com/part/kingston-memory-hx426c15fbk416

Should my pc turn off and then back on after applying bios settings? It happens overy time when I get boot failure detected but sometimes It does it but still boots up fine without that error.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tommi6o*
> 
> https://pcpartpicker.com/part/kingston-memory-hx426c15fbk416
> 
> Should my pc turn off and then back on after applying bios settings? It happens overy time when I get boot failure detected but sometimes It does it but still boots up fine without that error.


Yes.
It has to restart & boot up with the new settings you applied.


----------



## tommi6o

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Yes.
> It has to restart & boot up with the new settings you applied.


If I change Vcore it just restarts and the system stays on but sometimes It will power down and back up after 5 seconds which happens every time when I get the error and sometimes randomly.


----------



## MR-e

Looking forward to joining the club, just picked up a 5820K and 16GB DDR4








I haven't OC'd since early Sandy Bridge days so I'm looking forward to reading some guides while I wait for the new EVGA/Asus mATX boards.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tommi6o*
> 
> If I change Vcore it just restarts and the system stays on but sometimes It will power down and back up after 5 seconds which happens every time when I get the error and sometimes randomly.


Still happens in classic mode.

If it restarts without powering off, everything's fine & if stays off for a while, then there is a problem as you have noticed.

Makes sure to go to memory settings area & set your memory freq to 2666.
You aren't trying Overclocking right now, right.?


----------



## tommi6o

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Still happens in classic mode.
> 
> If it restarts without powering off, everything's fine & if stays off for a while, then there is a problem as you have noticed.
> 
> Makes sure to go to memory settings area & set your memory freq to 2666.
> You aren't trying Overclocking right now, right.?


My bios was acting weird with default settings so I decided to try the newest bios. That bios got corrupted and my board automatically reverted back to the launch bios. After that I was getting boot failure detected without changing anything which seems to be caused by the bios setting my ram speed to 2666mhz with 1.4v. After manually setting ram speed to 2400mhz with 1.2v everything seems to be working fine







. Even if I enable XMP profile my ram voltage stays at 1.4v which is a little bit weird. Now I'll start to overclock and tune ram timings and voltage so that I can run 2666mhz with 100 strap.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tommi6o*
> 
> My bios was acting weird with default settings so I decided to try the newest bios. That bios got corrupted and my board automatically reverted back to the launch bios. After that I was getting boot failure detected without changing anything which seems to be caused by the bios setting my ram speed to 2666mhz with 1.4v. After manually setting ram speed to 2400mhz with 1.2v everything seems to be working fine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Even if I enable XMP profile my ram voltage stays at 1.4v which is a little bit weird. Now I'll start to overclock and tune ram timings and voltage so that I can run 2666mhz with 100 strap.


I suggest you flash the latest BIOS & then continue with your efforts. As long as it does not get corrupted again, it might fix some issues you are having.

You can find the BIOS here, unless F2a is on Gigabyte's site

http://forum.hwbot.org/showthread.php?t=112568


----------



## MR-e

Hey guys, any trusted Haswell-E OC guides floating around you can suggest?


----------



## tommi6o

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> I suggest you flash the latest BIOS & then continue with your efforts. As long as it does not get corrupted again, it might fix some issues you are having.
> 
> You can find the BIOs here, unless F2a is on Gigabyte's site
> 
> http://forum.hwbot.org/showthread.php?t=112568


That bios is on Gigabytes website and it was the one that got corrupted. I'll try to flash it again and hope for the best.

Edit: I updated to the F2a bios and it's working fine. Thanks for the help. REP+


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> Hey guys, any trusted Haswell-E OC guides floating around you can suggest?


Easy 4GHz OC

Set cores to 4GHz and Vcore to 1.20V. Set VCCIN (Input Voltage) to 1.9V. To try 4.3GHz, set cores to 4.3GHz and Vcore to 1.25V and VCCIN to 1.95V.

Now for real OCing, here: http://rog.asus.com/365052014/overclocking/rog-overclocking-guide-core-for-5960x-5930k-5820k/


----------



## Jpmboy

nvm.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tommi6o*
> 
> That bios is on Gigabytes website and it was the one that got corrupted. I'll try to flash it again and hope for the best.


If you try to OC Cache, don't forget to flick the CPU mode switch into position 2.

Edit:- Also remembered why you can't disable Spread Spectrum. In the CPU overclocking tab, make sure you are in MANUAL more, instead of AUTO. It's the 1st option on the page, I think.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tommi6o*
> 
> If I use 100 strap 2666mhz 1.2v and default timings I get this.
> 
> 
> 
> What timings should I change to get 2666mhz with 1.2v?


Manually enter the timings. What ever your kit is rated for.


----------



## Pawelr98

I already have the 5820K up and running.

Watching how the cpu responds to various loads proves one of my concerns which I had before going intel.

Lack of custom power saving options.

5820K goes turbo while I'm listening to music on foobar2000.

Phenom II X6 1045T with custom CnQ was running at constant [email protected] The rule to get higher p-state is to break 50% utilization on any core.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pawelr98*
> 
> I already have the 5820K up and running.
> 
> Watching how the cpu responds to various loads proves one of my concerns which I had before going intel.
> 
> Lack of custom power saving options.


What overclock are you running by the way? You could enable the C3 and C6 C-States if you want a little extra power saving (on idle). Don't worry if the CPU ramps up frequency, that doesn't necessarily mean it is consuming maximum wattage, it just means it now has the ability to use max wattage. A killawatt should show you your real consumption, really helps to dial in the power saving around the house.


----------



## Pawelr98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Pawelr98*
> 
> I already have the 5820K up and running.
> 
> Watching how the cpu responds to various loads proves one of my concerns which I had before going intel.
> 
> Lack of custom power saving options.
> 
> 
> 
> What overclock are you running by the way? You could enable the C3 and C6 C-States if you want a little extra power saving (on idle). Don't worry if the CPU ramps up frequency, that doesn't necessarily mean it is consuming maximum wattage, it just means it now has the ability to use max wattage. A killawatt should show you your real consumption, really helps to dial in the power saving around the house.
Click to expand...

Not overcloking it right now.
For now I'm going to check how system works.
Later I will look into overclocking options.

I managed to get it running just couple hours ago.

For a moment I was scared that the motherboard is dead cause I couldn't get it to post. No video, no beep.
After all I had to put my so far only 4GB stick of ram in A1 slot to get it running.I have installed it in D2 first time because on dual channel motherboards this slot is always the "first one".


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pawelr98*
> 
> For a moment I was scared that the motherboard is dead cause I couldn't get it to post. No video, no beep.
> After all I had to put my so far only 4GB stick of ram in A1 slot to get it running.I have installed it in D2 first time because on dual channel motherboards this slot is always the "first one".


Oh so it's purely stock? Put another 4GB in and play a game for an hour or so to test it; I usually find games are the best way to settle in a new rig as they ramp the CPU up and down, swap stuff around in RAM and use the GPU; they also push data through the SATA cables and drives and use the USB ports (pressing keys and moving the mouse). The mobo manual should show you what slots to put each config of RAM into, I think there are two colours per slot?

Oh yeah, and welcome to X99,


----------



## theMillen

eeee, you guys seen these? just announced, http://hexus.net/tech/news/ram/85151-gskill-trident-z-extreme-ddr4-4ghz-designed-skylake-s/


----------



## Blaise170

Nope but other than workstation usage I don't see much of a point. I just bought a set of Ripjaws @ 3GHz and it was only $70, can't imagine 4GHz being cheap.


----------



## wholeeo

4.7 is proving difficult to get stable. This is taking me back to X58 days.


----------



## Pawelr98

When I run Wprime 1024M my temps stop at 51°C for hottest core(coldest one is 46°C).
That's for stock.
How far should I go on Vcore with such temps ?
I have a custom loop(360mm+120mm+120mm, built with handling the heat from Thuban+HD6990 in mind) with Koolance 380A(same as 380i but with amd mount which I have modified to fit on LGA2011v3) waterblock sitting on cpu.
TIM is Prolimatech PK3.

Cause all LGA-1150 Haswell OC guides are kinda useless on this(TIM under IHS ruins it) matter.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Oh so it's purely stock? Put another 4GB in and play a game for an hour or so to test it; I usually find games are the best way to settle in a new rig as they ramp the CPU up and down, swap stuff around in RAM and use the GPU; they also push data through the SATA cables and drives and use the USB ports (pressing keys and moving the mouse). The mobo manual should show you what slots to put each config of RAM into, I think there are two colours per slot?


I will have to order second stick.
But it's weekend so for now I'm stuck with 4GB.

However I alredy launched Arma 3 to test the performance.
It does run faster at stock than my [email protected]
Maybe after OC I will be able to make it run without going lower than 30fps.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Oh yeah, and welcome to X99,


Thanks


----------



## drnilly007

I have an X99 micro EVGA mobo, trying to monitor voltages in Windows not seeing what the bios calls CPU vin which I believe is input voltage on Auto it defaults to 1.8v according to bios but I don't see on any of the monitoring programs. I changed it to 1.6 but didn't see any value changes.

I am sure of Vcore and Ring voltage in HWmonitor just not the "CPU Vin"

Please help called EVGA and no help there.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drnilly007*
> 
> I am sure of Vcore and Ring voltage in HWmonitor just not the "CPU Vin"


On HWmonitor it might be the first "VIN2" or "VCC" value? On ASUS mobos it's usually called "VCCIN", not sure why it's not popping up on yours. Do you have the latest BIOS installed? Also try installing HWiNFO64 and checking with that too.


----------



## drnilly007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *drnilly007*
> 
> I am sure of Vcore and Ring voltage in HWmonitor just not the "CPU Vin"
> 
> 
> 
> On HWmonitor it might be the first "VIN2" or "VCC" value? On ASUS mobos it's usually called "VCCIN", not sure why it's not popping up on yours. Do you have the latest BIOS installed? Also try installing HWiNFO64 and checking with that too.
Click to expand...

THANKS +reppd

in hwinfo64 its labelled VR VOUT whatever that means. Now to overclocking.!


----------



## theMillen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drnilly007*
> 
> THANKS +reppd
> 
> in hwinfo64 its labelled VR TOUT whatever that means. Now to overclocking.!

















happy hunting


----------



## wholeeo

How much wattage are you guys pulling from the wall running the x264v2 stress test on a 5960x?


----------



## drnilly007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> 4.7 is proving difficult to get stable. This is taking me back to X58 days.


Yes I got my 5820k to 4.7 with 125 strap but trying straight 47 multi didn't work.

So trying to get my daily OC 4.6 and upping cache past 3.0 doesn't want to post.


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drnilly007*
> 
> Yes I got my 5820k to 4.7 with 125 strap but trying straight 47 multi didn't work.
> 
> So trying to get my daily OC 4.6 and upping cache past 3.0 doesn't want to post.


I'm hesitant to try the 125 strap since adaptive vcore can't be used.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> I'm hesitant to try the 125 strap since adaptive vcore can't be used.


Lol, if you're pushing past 4.5GHz, you don't even need to worry about idle consumption and voltage anymore.


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Lol, if you're pushing past 4.5GHz, you don't even need to worry about idle consumption and voltage anymore.


No offense but care to elaborate? Thanks.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> No offense but care to elaborate? Thanks.


Depends on the Vcore of course, but around 4.5GHz there's a voltage wall, where you'll need to pump a lot more voltage into the chip on average to gain the extra 0.1 or 0.2 GHz to push it past 4.5GHz. Take a look at the leaderboards to get an idea of the average Vcore needed to push past 4.5GHz. What I'm saying, is that power consumption increases much faster beyond 4.5GHz, than the same gap between 4.0GHz and 4.4GHz. around that anyway. I don't think C-State C3 or C6 would be stable beyond 4.5GHz anyway (they lower Vcore below idle VID using Intel magic). To push past 1.3V of Vcore you'll need good cooling. There are some lucky silicon chip winners though, who can manage up to 4.7GHz using less than 1.3V of Vcore though. For reference, I need 1.31V of Vcore to reach 4.5GHz; so going by that trend, I'd need around 1.38V for 4.7GHz. (Never actually tested this myself, I prefer to keep the Vcore and temps low based on an efficiency chart).

What Vcore do you need to run 4.5GHz just out of interest? Theoretically the strap value shouldn't affect the voltage needed for a particular overclock, but in the world of X99, you never know. For reference, I run -0.100V offset using adaptive mode, so it is pretty useful. If you're just benching though, I don't see the harm in using offset or even manual voltage for the duration of benching to get on the leaderboards. All you need to do is stay online long enough to validate the CPU-Z score. I'd guess if you could run 4.5GHz with less than 1.25V then 4.7GHz should be doable around 1.3V of Vcore. In which case you're a very lucky person, and you should feel bad for getting such a good chip.


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Depends on the Vcore of course, but around 4.5GHz there's a voltage wall, where you'll need to pump a lot more voltage into the chip on average to gain the extra 0.1 or 0.2 GHz to push it past 4.5GHz. Take a look at the leaderboards to get an idea of the average Vcore needed to push past 4.5GHz. What I'm saying, is that power consumption increases much faster beyond 4.5GHz, than the same gap between 4.0GHz and 4.4GHz. around that anyway. I don't think C-State C3 or C6 would be stable beyond 4.5GHz anyway (they lower Vcore below idle VID using Intel magic). To push past 1.3V of Vcore you'll need good cooling. There are some lucky silicon chip winners though, who can manage up to 4.7GHz using less than 1.3V of Vcore though. For reference, I need 1.31V of Vcore to reach 4.5GHz; so going by that trend, I'd need around 1.38V for 4.7GHz. (Never actually tested this myself, I prefer to keep the Vcore and temps low based on an efficiency chart).
> 
> What Vcore do you need to run 4.5GHz just out of interest? Theoretically the strap value shouldn't affect the voltage needed for a particular overclock, but in the world of X99, you never know. For reference, I run -0.100V offset using adaptive mode, so it is pretty useful. If you're just benching though, I don't see the harm in using offset or even manual voltage for the duration of benching to get on the leaderboards. All you need to do is stay online long enough to validate the CPU-Z score. I'd guess if you could run 4.5GHz with less than 1.25V then 4.7GHz should be doable around 1.3V of Vcore. In which case you're a very lucky person, and you should feel bad for getting such a good chip.


I can do 4.6 stable at 1.30 with adaptive voltage, haven't really tested how low I can go with 4.5. If all my other settings are in order it looks like I'll need 1.35-1.36 for 4.7. That however was fiddling with adaptive vcore. In regards to strap value, though it shouldn't affect voltage needed could it possibly make it easier for the CPU to run at a certain speed? Are certain multipliers easier to run than others or it doesn't matter?


----------



## Pawelr98

I'm overclocking the thing right now.

4.8Ghz is out of range. Even with disabled HT and 1.375V(+1.95V input) I was unable to pass even few minutes of Prime95.

So now I'm trying to make 4.7ghz stable.
1.3V not stable,1.325V not stable and now I'm going to try 1.335V(there's aleady an improvement as I was able to pass Wprime 1024M which I couldn't pass on 1.325V).
Also I'm going to try Aida64 for testing.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pawelr98*
> 
> I'm overclocking the thing right now.
> 
> 4.8Ghz is out of range. Even with disabled HT and 1.375V(+1.95V input) I was unable to pass even few minutes of Prime95.
> 
> So now I'm trying to make 4.7ghz stable.
> 1.3V not stable,1.325V not stable and now I'm going to try 1.335V(there's aleady an improvement as I was able to pass Wprime 1024M which I couldn't pass on 1.325V).
> Also I'm going to try Aida64 for testing.


Monitoring your core temps? Don't let them ever get higher than 80C. I'd suggest staying below 1.3V for 24/7 usage. 1.35V if you buy the Intel tuning plan. Try not to push VCCIN higher than 2.00V for 24/7 (unless you've disabled LLC).


----------



## Pawelr98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Pawelr98*
> 
> I'm overclocking the thing right now.
> 
> 4.8Ghz is out of range. Even with disabled HT and 1.375V(+1.95V input) I was unable to pass even few minutes of Prime95.
> 
> So now I'm trying to make 4.7ghz stable.
> 1.3V not stable,1.325V not stable and now I'm going to try 1.335V(there's aleady an improvement as I was able to pass Wprime 1024M which I couldn't pass on 1.325V).
> Also I'm going to try Aida64 for testing.
> 
> 
> 
> Monitoring your core temps? Don't let them ever get higher than 80C. I'd suggest staying below 1.3V for 24/7 usage. 1.35V if you buy the Intel tuning plan. Try not to push VCCIN higher than 2.00V for 24/7 (unless you've disabled LLC).
Click to expand...

Going down to 4.6ghz.
4.7Ghz is stable enough for benchmarking but it's really hard to make it stable. 1.37V is enough to pass 20-30min AIDA64 with temps floating ~75-80°C and spikes 85-90°C.

For now I'm testing [email protected] At first I will give it 1hour of Aida64.
Later I will go with further testing.


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pawelr98*
> 
> Going down to 4.6ghz.
> 4.7Ghz is stable enough for benchmarking but it's really hard to make it stable. 1.37V is enough to pass 20-30min AIDA64 with temps floating ~75-80°C and spikes 85-90°C.
> 
> For now I'm testing [email protected] At first I will give it 1hour of Aida64.
> Later I will go with further testing.


Man I can't believe prior to J batches going past 4.5 at reasonable voltages was so difficult.

the 100Mhz difference between 4.6 and 4.7 is neglible. If you are bench stable at 4.7, I would just leave it there instead of pushing volts & stressing the proc out just to try and get it stable.

I would much rather tweak cache/mem, and other stuff then push for raw CPU. Which is exactly why I settled at 4.5 @ 1.171V instead of going for 4.6 @ 1.21V+.

That and I don't have as good of cooling as you.

What's your settings so far at 4.6 @ 1.325V?


----------



## Pawelr98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Pawelr98*
> 
> Going down to 4.6ghz.
> 4.7Ghz is stable enough for benchmarking but it's really hard to make it stable. 1.37V is enough to pass 20-30min AIDA64 with temps floating ~75-80°C and spikes 85-90°C.
> 
> For now I'm testing [email protected] At first I will give it 1hour of Aida64.
> Later I will go with further testing.
> 
> 
> 
> Man I can't believe prior to J batches going past 4.5 at reasonable voltages was so difficult.
> 
> the 100Mhz difference between 4.6 and 4.7 is neglible. If you are bench stable at 4.7, I would just leave it there instead of pushing volts & stressing the proc out just to try and get it stable.
> 
> I would much rather tweak cache/mem, and other stuff then push for raw CPU. Which is exactly why I settled at 4.5 @ 1.171V instead of going for 4.6 @ 1.21V+.
> 
> That and I don't have as good of cooling as you.
> 
> What's your settings so far at 4.6 @ 1.325V?
Click to expand...

At 4.7Ghz I got BSOD from launching MadVR based video player.

4.6Ghz passed entire hour of Aida64 even with me doing some other stuff in backround. Tommorow I will give it longer testing but so far results are pretty good.

Settings ?
1.325 Vcore Fixed-I will test with lower voltage too(considering 1.3V)
1.92V Input (stock was 1.9V)-maybe I will try adjusting it
All power saving options enabled
LLC at level 1(strongest)
Cache at 3.4Ghz
Ram at 2400Mhz

Rest of voltages are fixed to stock.
Want to know any other options ?


----------



## elbeasto

Why does XMP make the CPU voltage a constant maximum?


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pawelr98*
> 
> At 4.7Ghz I got BSOD from launching MadVR based video player.
> 
> 4.6Ghz passed entire hour of Aida64 even with me doing some other stuff in backround. Tommorow I will give it longer testing but so far results are pretty good.
> 
> Settings ?
> 1.325 Vcore Fixed-I will test with lower voltage too(considering 1.3V)
> 1.92V Input (stock was 1.9V)-maybe I will try adjusting it
> All power saving options enabled
> LLC at level 1(strongest)
> Cache at 3.4Ghz
> Ram at 2400Mhz
> 
> Rest of voltages are fixed to stock.
> Want to know any other options ?


Which board? I would turn down LLC to maybe 2-3 notches from strongest. You actually want some amount of droop on these CPUs.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> Which board? I would turn down LLC to maybe 2-3 notches from strongest. You actually want some amount of droop on these CPUs.


This is true, having been presented the evidence myself. 20mV of Vdroop seems to be a good happy medium (should be LLC 6/9 on ASUS mobos). I wouldn't run anything higher than 7/9 or 100% (almost zero Vdroop). As you push VCCIN higher, you should take note of the LLC setting too.


----------



## Pawelr98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> Which board? I would turn down LLC to maybe 2-3 notches from strongest. You actually want some amount of droop on these CPUs.


Asrock X99 Extreme 4
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> Which board? I would turn down LLC to maybe 2-3 notches from strongest. You actually want some amount of droop on these CPUs.
> 
> 
> 
> This is true, having been presented the evidence myself. 20mV of Vdroop seems to be a good happy medium (should be LLC 6/9 on ASUS mobos). I wouldn't run anything higher than 7/9 or 100% (almost zero Vdroop). As you push VCCIN higher, you should take note of the LLC setting too.
Click to expand...

And why should I want to have Vdroop ?

Coming from Phenom II X6 I remember Vdroop beeing really annynoing.
At 50% LLC I was unable to maintain Vcore at desired levels.
At 100% LLC the Vcore was going too far
But K10Stat was a remedy for this matter.

I'm new to X99 and generally into intel cpu's (5 years on Phenom II cpu's) so explaining the matter would help.

On this board strongest LLC gives little bump in voltage. 1.325V--(LLC)-->1.332V
So maybe Switching to Level 2 ? (one tier lower)


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pawelr98*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> Which board? I would turn down LLC to maybe 2-3 notches from strongest. You actually want some amount of droop on these CPUs.
> 
> 
> 
> Asrock X99 Extreme 4
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> Which board? I would turn down LLC to maybe 2-3 notches from strongest. You actually want some amount of droop on these CPUs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is true, having been presented the evidence myself. 20mV of Vdroop seems to be a good happy medium (should be LLC 6/9 on ASUS mobos). I wouldn't run anything higher than 7/9 or 100% (almost zero Vdroop). As you push VCCIN higher, you should take note of the LLC setting too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And why should I want to have Vdroop ?
> 
> Coming from Phenom II X6 I remember Vdroop beeing really annynoing.
> At 50% LLC I was unable to maintain Vcore at desired levels.
> At 100% LLC the Vcore was going too far
> But K10Stat was a remedy for this matter.
> 
> I'm new to X99 and generally into intel cpu's (5 years on Phenom II cpu's) so explaining the matter would help.
> 
> On this board strongest LLC gives little bump in voltage. 1.325V--(LLC)-->1.332V
> So maybe Switching to Level 2 ? (one tier lower)
Click to expand...

LLC only acts on VCCIN, not on vcore. It was not that way in previous generations, but it is now.


----------



## Pawelr98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> LLC only acts on VCCIN, not on vcore. It was not that way in previous generations, but it is now.


And do you know any program to read the current Input Voltage ?

HWmonitor seems useless in this matter.


----------



## elbeasto

aida has VCCIO dunno if thats the same thing tho.


----------



## 100cotton

Hey guys, just recently got my own 5820k and have started OCing it. Based on the statistics of the other chips, it looks like I got a pretty good chip. With hardly any tweaking, I was running at 4.5GHz at 1.22V and ran aida64 for 20 minutes. However, temps were a bit higher than I would like with most cores being upper 70s, and one touching 80C. Do you guys think I need to reseat my h100? Fans were on the high setting too.

In the meantime, I'm just running 4.2GHz at 1.14V which again is without really any tweaking.







Chip is Malaysian j505b347 chip for those wondering.

One other thing I might as well ask, anywhere I look it shows all 16GB of my ram installed, but only 12.9GB is usable. I've tried forcing the PC to boot with max memory but that doesn't fix it. And yes it is 64-bit OS.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pawelr98*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> LLC only acts on VCCIN, not on vcore. It was not that way in previous generations, but it is now.
> 
> 
> 
> And do you know any program to read the current Input Voltage ?
> 
> HWmonitor seems useless in this matter.
Click to expand...

Use HWinfo64, the amount of information and monitoring it provides can be daunting, but the output is customizable and you can water it down to just the stuff you actually want to pay attention to. By far the most complete monitoring tool I have ever used.

http://www.hwinfo.com/download.php


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pawelr98*
> 
> And do you know any program to read the current Input Voltage ?
> 
> HWmonitor seems useless in this matter.


HWINFO64 or AIDA64.


----------



## Pawelr98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Pawelr98*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> LLC only acts on VCCIN, not on vcore. It was not that way in previous generations, but it is now.
> 
> 
> 
> And do you know any program to read the current Input Voltage ?
> 
> HWmonitor seems useless in this matter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Use HWinfo64, the amount of information and monitoring it provides can be daunting, but the output is customizable and you can water it down to just the stuff you actually want to pay attention to. By far the most complete monitoring tool I have ever used.
> 
> http://www.hwinfo.com/download.php
Click to expand...

So with HWinfo64 The Input Voltage seems to be stuck on 1.904 with LLC on Level 2(I went to bios and lowered it along with 1.91V input instead of 1.92V).
However I see one more voltage which reacts to load and seems reasonable to be input voltage.
VIN11- 1.928 at no load,1.984V at load

I will have to check if it reacts to increase of input voltage in bios.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pawelr98*
> 
> VIN11- 1.928 at no load,1.984V at load
> 
> I will have to check if it reacts to increase of input voltage in bios.


That doesn't make sense. You're gaining overshoot with the current LLC setting (which is extremely bad and dangerous). An ideal scenario would have idle VCCIN being *higher* than load VCCIN.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pawelr98*
> 
> And do you know any program to read the current Input Voltage ?
> 
> HWmonitor seems useless in this matter.


AID64 "CPU VRM" voltage
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pawelr98*
> 
> So with HWinfo64 The Input Voltage seems to be stuck on 1.904 with LLC on Level 2(I went to bios and lowered it along with 1.91V input instead of 1.92V).
> However I see one more voltage which reacts to load and seems reasonable to be input voltage.
> VIN11- 1.928 at no load,1.984V at load
> I will have to check if it reacts to increase of input voltage in bios.


The benefit of vdroop is not something you can see/detect with any OS tool or even a DMM on the mobo. It requires a <100us oscilloscope reading directly from specific Land pins (lol - a special tool from Intel). Intel's spec is to control 50-65mV swings during load transitions at fixed (clamped) voltage... both high and low. Setting VCCIN to 1.98V will likely result in VCCIN excursions well above 2 volts. Whether that's okay with you is your call... that along with p95 temps of 90C - buy the intel tuning plan for $35.


----------



## Pawelr98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> The benefit of vdroop is not something you can see/detect with any OS tool or even a DMM on the mobo. It requires a <100us oscilloscope reading directly from specific Land pins (lol - a special tool from Intel). Intel's spec is to control 50-65mV swings during load transitions at fixed (clamped) voltage... both high and low. Setting VCCIN to 1.98V will likely result in VCCIN excursions well above 2 volts. Whether that's okay with you is your call... that along with p95 temps of 90C - buy the intel tuning plan for $35.


Those were AIDA64 temps.

Prime 95 is like 10-15°C cooler.

But I will go and adjust it. Maybe it will also lower the temps.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pawelr98*
> 
> Those were AIDA64 temps.
> 
> Prime 95 is like 10-15°C cooler.
> 
> But I will go and adjust it. Maybe it will also lower the temps.


Ehh...? Prime95 is more intense than AiDA64 on these chips in terms of power consumption and heat generation. The only way AiDA will rival Prime95 is if you untick all the boxes on AiDA and only select "Stress FPU". That is unless you're running the old version of Prime95 which doesn't make AVX2 calls? I think the old version is pre-28.5, 26.5 or something from what I can recall? I've set TJmax to 83C on my rig (might lower this even more in the future) so that Prime95 AVX2 won't cook it alive if I want to leave it running for a while, looks like your cooling setup should be able to handle it though.


----------



## cookiesowns

So it turns out my first set of Dominator platinums are actually not bad. I thought they were duds, but they seem to be better than the 2 sets of 2666C13 kingstons that I have with hynix. The 2nd set of dom plats were absolute pigs. They did not want to do 3200 C15 at all. AT ALL.



Maybe I'm doing something wrong with the Hynix kits. But I kept all timings the same, everything else the same.( just first 5 timings. eg: 16-16-16-40-1T ) and the kings will not boot at 3200. They will boot at C15-15-15-38-1T 1.35V @ 3000, but they error out very quickly. The 2nd set seems to be even worse. Secondaries and thirds were on auto.

So much for Hynix > Samsung eh? ( At least for me lol )

Anywho, I discovered something interesting earlier while trying to bin these ram. Adaptive vCore DOES WORK as well as speedstep at 125 strap. I saw the clocks going up and down along with vCore, it was a surprise for sure









I think you just need to make sure that your multiplier is above 33. Since I was running at 4.4.


----------



## Armxnian

Finished my build yesterday consisting of a 5820k and x99 sabertooth. I am stable at 4.5 with 1.3v but 4.6 crashed. I have 3000mhz 16gb of g.skill but can't get it run at that speed. Xmp just boots to the splash screen and stays there and I have to short the rtc jumper to get into bios again. Tried manual speeds and everything above 2500mhz does not boot, but 2500 is rock solid. Someone in the newegg reviews said they had to reset the cmos to get xmp working. Any other advice?


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Armxnian*
> 
> Finished my build yesterday consisting of a 5820k and x99 sabertooth. I am stable at 4.5 with 1.3v but 4.6 crashed. I have 3000mhz 16gb of g.skill but can't get it run at that speed. Xmp just boots to the splash screen and stays there and I have to short the rtc jumper to get into bios again. Tried manual speeds and everything above 2500mhz does not boot, but 2500 is rock solid. Someone in the newegg reviews said they had to reset the cmos to get xmp working. Any other advice?


Make sure your bios is up to date.

What's your cache & vCCSA? I would bump those 2-3 notches ( hitting + ) and seeing if you boot at 3000Mhz. 3000Mhz @ 100strap is tricky, not all boards & CPU can do it.

I'd suggest setting 2800 and the timings manually based off your RAM and see if that works.

In other news:

Just picked up a set of CMD64GX4M8A2666C15. It's rated at 2666 C15 1.2V but it has XMP profiles for DDR4-2800????? Mind blown. Was not expecting this at all.

Running 4 sticks for now. Mem test and going 2800 C14-14-14-35-1T 1.35V. It was able to do 2666 C15-15-15-35-1T 1.2V. and 2666 C14-15-15-35-1T @ 1.25V

3000 = resulting in 1 dropped channel or one stick going into single sided mode, and not stable @ c15-15-15 1.35V It could also be my IMC as I was running 100strap for the quick 3000 test.

YAY for well binned hynix!


----------



## Shatun-Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> AID64 "CPU VRM" voltage
> The benefit of vdroop is not something you can see/detect with any OS tool or even a DMM on the mobo. It requires a <100us oscilloscope reading directly from specific Land pins (lol - a special tool from Intel). Intel's spec is to control 50-65mV swings during load transitions at fixed (clamped) voltage... both high and low. Setting VCCIN to 1.98V will likely result in VCCIN excursions well above 2 volts. Whether that's okay with you is your call... that along with p95 temps of 90C - buy the intel tuning plan for $35.


If I may jump in here, where can I set LLC in my MSI BIOS? At the risk of sounding like a total noob, I can't seem to find any setting for LLC or terminology that points to the same function?


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shatun-Bear*
> 
> If I may jump in here, where can I set LLC in my MSI BIOS? At the risk of sounding like a total noob, I can't seem to find any setting for LLC or terminology that points to the same function?


DigitALL Power? Try checking under there for me?


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> Running 4 sticks for now. Mem test and going 2800 C14-14-14-35-1T 1.35V. It was able to do 2666 C15-15-15-35-1T 1.2V. and 2666 C14-15-15-35-1T @ 1.25V


Get Linux Mint and do this: http://www.overclock.net/t/1510328/asus-x99-motherboard-series-official-support-thread-north-american-users-only/8640_20#post_24246597

Prepare to be rekt. This will cut down your RAM testing times by a huge factor,


----------



## Pawelr98

Input set to 1.9V and Level 4 LLC.
On idle the Input is 1.8-1.83V.

On 100% load the Input goes to 1.96V.

I'm however not sure if Vin11 is really Input voltage as Vccin voltage also reacted to the changes in bios.

1.84V on idle and 1.88V load.

Temperatures dropped a bit. Peak temperatures in high 70's.
However the temperatures mostly stay in high 60's/low 70's.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pawelr98*
> 
> Input set to 1.9V and Level 4 LLC.
> On idle the Input is 1.8-1.83V.
> 
> On 100% load the Input goes to 1.96V.
> 
> I'm however not sure if Vin11 is really Input voltage as Vccin voltage also reacted to the changes in bios.
> 
> 1.84V on idle and 1.88V load.
> 
> Temperatures dropped a bit. Peak temperatures in high 70's.
> However the temperatures mostly stay in high 60's/low 70's.


Lol... *VCCIN* _is_ Input Voltage (sorry if I didn't see your sensors window earlier).









I was wondering why your Input Voltage (VCCIN) was going higher on load; I think Vin11 is a generic voltage sensor of some kind used by the mobo - I have them shown on my HWiNFO64 as well.


----------



## Pawelr98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Pawelr98*
> 
> Input set to 1.9V and Level 4 LLC.
> On idle the Input is 1.8-1.83V.
> 
> On 100% load the Input goes to 1.96V.
> 
> I'm however not sure if Vin11 is really Input voltage as Vccin voltage also reacted to the changes in bios.
> 
> 1.84V on idle and 1.88V load.
> 
> Temperatures dropped a bit. Peak temperatures in high 70's.
> However the temperatures mostly stay in high 60's/low 70's.
> 
> 
> 
> Lol... *VCCIN* _is_ Input Voltage (sorry if I didn't see your sensors window earlier).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was wondering why your Input Voltage (VCCIN) was going higher on load; I think Vin11 is a generic voltage sensor of some kind used by the mobo - I have them shown on my HWiNFO64 as well.
Click to expand...

I know Vccin is input voltage. But Vin11 also had similar voltage and seemed to be reacting to changes.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pawelr98*
> 
> Input set to 1.9V and Level 4 LLC.
> On idle the Input is 1.8-1.83V.
> 
> On 100% load the Input goes to 1.96V.
> 
> I'm however not sure if Vin11 is really Input voltage as Vccin voltage also reacted to the changes in bios.
> 
> 1.84V on idle and 1.88V load.
> 
> *Temperatures dropped a bit. Peak temperatures in high 70's.
> However the temperatures mostly stay in high 60's/low 70's*.


much better. download a copy of aid64 and read your VCCIN (CPU VRM voltage) from that tool.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pawelr98*
> 
> I know Vccin is input voltage. But Vin11 also had similar voltage and seemed to be reacting to changes.


Ignore all the "Vin" sensors if the real sensors are visible. The most important sensors are: Vcore, CPU Cache (Vring), System Agent Voltage (VCCSA), Input Voltage (VCCIN) and VTT (related to DRAM, you don't mess with this unless setting DRAM voltage beyond 1.5V). DRAM voltages are important too.


----------



## Ganf

Anyone ever have a 125 BCLK OC randomly become unstable on them?

Woke up on this beautiful Sunday morning thinking I was going to get a few hours of gaming in only to have my PC hard lock after a few minutes. I restarted, checked my BIOS and everything looked right, so I restarted and got stuck in a boot loop before the MB splash screen. I reset the BIOS and booted fine, restarted and loaded my saved profile up and went immediately back into the boot loop. First suspect was my RAM OC so I set that back at stock 3000 clocks, but the problem persisted. I messed around with voltages, timings, etc... thinking that I was pushing the RAM too hard and had messed up the learning somehow. No good, so I set it to 2133 clocks and booted back up fine. 2666 clocks booted fine. Out of curiosity I set my BCLK to 125 while keeping the 2666 clocks and got stuck in a boot loop again. As I type I'm testing for stability on 2666 clocks and all of my previous settings on the processor are the same, except BCLK is 100 and I bumped up the multipliers to match my previous overclock. Everything is good.

So how did that happen? And any ideas on if there is a way to get it stable again? My RAM OC's like crap, the best I can do is tighten the timings at 3000, and my MB locks me into a 125 strap if my RAM is running at 3000mhz.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ganf*
> 
> Anyone ever have a 125 BCLK OC randomly become unstable on them?
> 
> Woke up on this beautiful Sunday morning thinking I was going to get a few hours of gaming in only to have my PC hard lock after a few minutes. I restarted, checked my BIOS and everything looked right, so I restarted and got stuck in a boot loop before the MB splash screen. I reset the BIOS and booted fine, restarted and loaded my saved profile up and went immediately back into the boot loop. First suspect was my RAM OC so I set that back at stock 3000 clocks, but the problem persisted. I messed around with voltages, timings, etc... thinking that I was pushing the RAM too hard and had messed up the learning somehow. No good, so I set it to 2133 clocks and booted back up fine. 2666 clocks booted fine. Out of curiosity I set my BCLK to 125 while keeping the 2666 clocks and got stuck in a boot loop again. As I type I'm testing for stability on 2666 clocks and all of my previous settings on the processor are the same, except BCLK is 100 and I bumped up the multipliers to match my previous overclock. Everything is good.
> 
> So how did that happen? And any ideas on if there is a way to get it stable again? My RAM OC's like crap, the best I can do is tighten the timings at 3000, and my MB locks me into a 125 strap if my RAM is running at 3000mhz.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


what were the settings that were "stable"


----------



## Ganf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> what were the settings that were "stable"


Processor?

1.29 vcore
4.5ghz
1.2 uncore voltage
3.625ghz uncore
C3 and C6 states disabled
LLC 1, on Asrock that's no vdroop.

4 months stable, and it's still stable, only thing I've changed to get it back is the BCLK and lowering my DDR4 to 2666mhz since that's the max my MB will do on a 100 strap.

Edit: A bit more information I accidentally left out: I tried some usually stable 2600mhz 125BCLK settings on my RAM to see if the BCLK was indeed the issue, and ended up with the boot loop again. Which I shouldn't call a loop really. My PC will reboot a random number of times before hanging up with "bd" on the MB's debugger.

bd means nothing according to my motherboard's manual, so I have no clue if that's telling me something obvious I should've figured out long ago.


----------



## Desolutional

If the mobo didn't break anything, then it sounds like a cache voltage / frequency issue (it's known to just lock up randomly if unstable). Other than that, could be Vcore, VCCIN or DRAM voltages, especially as you say your settings were stable prior.


----------



## Ganf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> If the mobo didn't break anything, then it sounds like a cache voltage / frequency issue (it's known to just lock up randomly if unstable). Other than that, could be Vcore, VCCIN or DRAM voltages, especially as you say your settings were stable prior.


I can understand locking up, but I can't understand waking up one day and my computer can't even post because of Vcore or DRAM voltages. Uncore voltage I'm a little suspicious of, but mostly because I don't know the typical ranges for that.

VCCIN is 1.9, I forgot that one. It should be fine given that I'm not pushing the processor to it's limit, there's still some headroom on this OC.

Edit: Not dismissing anything you've said, I tried them and found no problems with them. Obviously didn't do any 24 hour stability tests, but I tried bumping them down and seeing if that brought the problem back after changing the BCLK. Everything was fine.

Second edit: Stability test is still fine. If it wasn't the BCLK I'll eat my shorts. And after this amount of time, I'm guessing no one has a possible solution for getting it stable again.

Going to suck running my RAM underclocked until I replace my motherboard, just as a matter of principle.


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Get Linux Mint and do this: http://www.overclock.net/t/1510328/asus-x99-motherboard-series-official-support-thread-north-american-users-only/8640_20#post_24246597
> 
> Prepare to be rekt. This will cut down your RAM testing times by a huge factor,


If it means getting rekt faster, it's all for the better. Memory overclocking is the most frustrating thing, but when you get it dialed in just right it's very rewarding. More so than CPU or Cache overclocking as it requires lots of patience.


----------



## Shatun-Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> DigitALL Power? Try checking under there for me?


First of all, sorry for the late reply.

Nice one, stupidly I didn't even realise "DigitalALL Power" had a chevron icon next to it to show that it's an expandable setting.

This is what I am presented with:



I am guessing, for LLC settings, I should be concerned about *CPU Vdroop Offset Control* to *CPU Switching Frequency* settings. Under CPU Vdroop settings I can set to:

Auto
Light (+25%)
Medium (+50%)
Ultra (+75%)
Extreme (+95%)
Enthusiastic (+100%)

What are the consequences of these settings and what would you recommend, considering my rig seems stable at 4.5Ghz using 1.230 core voltage? Or should I tinker with other settings, like CPU Over Voltage Protection (can set this to 130 mV, 180, 220, 260 etc)?


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shatun-Bear*
> 
> What are the consequences of these settings and what would you recommend, considering my rig seems stable at 4.5Ghz using 1.230 core voltage? Or should I tinker with other settings, like CPU Over Voltage Protection (can set this to 130 mV, 180, 220, 260 etc)?


Try out Light to start off with. LLC on this platform doesn't affect Vcore, it affects Input Voltage. It usually helps to stabilise a higher OC (Input Voltage that is). You need around 40mV of Vdroop in "VCCIN" or "Input Voltage" when running Windows under load. So if you set a VCCIN of 1.94V, the VCCIN under load (Prime95, etc) should be 1.90V. LLC will simply give you a little wiggle room to push for a slightly lower idle Input Voltage.


----------



## tommi6o

I'm getting some noise trough my headphones when I'm using any gpu intensive application. I just bought this Gigabyte X99 UD4P motherboard so I was thinking about changing it to a new one. Is there anything I could do myself to get rid of that noise?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ganf*
> 
> Processor?
> 
> 1.29 vcore
> 4.5ghz
> 1.2 uncore voltage
> 3.625ghz uncore
> C3 and C6 states disabled
> LLC 1, on Asrock that's no vdroop.
> 
> *4 months stable*, and it's still stable, only thing I've changed to get it back is the BCLK and lowering my DDR4 to 2666mhz since that's the max my MB will do on a 100 strap.
> 
> Edit: A bit more information I accidentally left out: I tried some usually stable 2600mhz 125BCLK settings on my RAM to see if the BCLK was indeed the issue, and ended up with the boot loop again. Which I shouldn't call a loop really. My PC will reboot a random number of times before hanging up with "bd" on the MB's debugger.
> 
> bd means nothing according to my motherboard's manual, so I have no clue if that's telling me something obvious I should've figured out long ago.


4 months stable to what? 2600 on 125 strap can be tricky depending on the CPU IMC and fine tuning - it's not one of the core memory dividers. Stick with 2666, 2750, 3000, 3333 on 125 strap and 2400, 2600, 3200 on 100 strap. 3200/100 is probably the best (strongest) high freq memory divider in Intel;'s microcode ATM. I run 2666c12/100 with out any issues on an 8x4GB kit, but it does take a little testing to lock doen stability. Also, vdroop on x99 is for VCCIN, not vcore. You want to use an LLC that will allow for 30-50mV droop of input voltage (pick a mid range value) and read a little on vdroop and why intel incorporated it into the architecture. Figure the vccin has be having excursions of 50mV above what you see with an OS-based tool or even a DMM reading off the mobo. This happens at a fixed (or even clamped) voltage during load transitions and these load transition spikes are chip/degraders/killers. :
http://www.overclock.net/t/1510001/asus-rampage-v-extreme-owners-thread/2000_20#post_23088546
http://www.overclock.net/t/1510001/asus-rampage-v-extreme-owners-thread/2020_20#post_23088741
http://www.overclock.net/t/1510001/asus-rampage-v-extreme-owners-thread/2020_20#post_23089414

Frankly, I've never (ever) seen an instance - with the exception of extreme OC - where you have to supply the needed voltage to a component by defeating vdroop.


----------



## Ganf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 4 months stable to what? 2600 on 125 strap can be tricky depending on the CPU IMC and fine tuning - it's not one of the core memory dividers. Stick with 2666, 2750, 3000, 3333 on 125 strap and 2400, 2600, 3200 on 100 strap. 3200/100 is probably the best (strongest) high freq memory divider in Intel;'s microcode ATM. I run 2666c12/100 with out any issues on an 8x4GB kit, but it does take a little testing to lock doen stability. Also, vdroop on x99 is for VCCIN, not vcore. You want to use an LLC that will allow for 30-50mV droop of input voltage (pick a mid range value) and read a little on vdroop and why intel incorporated it into the architecture. Figure the vccin has be having excursions of 50mV above what you see with an OS-based tool or even a DMM reading off the mobo. This happens at a fixed (or even clamped) voltage during load transitions and these load transition spikes are chip/degraders/killers. :
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1510001/asus-rampage-v-extreme-owners-thread/2000_20#post_23088546
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1510001/asus-rampage-v-extreme-owners-thread/2020_20#post_23088741
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1510001/asus-rampage-v-extreme-owners-thread/2020_20#post_23089414
> 
> Frankly, I've never (ever) seen an instance - with the exception of extreme OC - where you have to supply the needed voltage to a component by defeating vdroop.


The RAM is 3000mhz stock, the MB defaults to a 125 strap on any 3000mhz RAM. My MB won't allow a 100 strap at 3200, it defaults to 120. And that's the fly in the soup. If I could get a 3200/100 setting I would've never had an issue, as I'm sure my ram is capable of that, just not all of the oddball settings I'm stuck with.

Edit: Default is the wrong word, my MB locks in those BCLKs whenever I go to adjust the frequency on the RAM. No choice whatsoever.


----------



## cookiesowns

ugh. All this talk about LLC above 6 being chip killers is making me weary. I was testing 4.7+ on the new chip when I first got it at 4.7, with 3Dmark, cinebench, etc. Hope I didn't degrade it







Tuning plan time?


----------



## Shatun-Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Try out Light to start off with. LLC on this platform doesn't affect Vcore, it affects Input Voltage. It usually helps to stabilise a higher OC (Input Voltage that is). You need around 40mV of Vdroop in "VCCIN" or "Input Voltage" when running Windows under load. So if you set a VCCIN of 1.94V, the VCCIN under load (Prime95, etc) should be 1.90V. LLC will simply give you a little wiggle room to push for a slightly lower idle Input Voltage.


You know, the way you've explained what it does makes perfect sense.

But for some reason, setting Vdroop Offset Control to Light (+25%) puts my comp in a boot loop, with some white writing on black background flashing on the screen for a split second before it tries to boot again. I've had this error before, but I can't recall exactly what the text said. I had to use my smartphone to video record my monitor then playback the recording and pause when the text flashes up.

Anyway, I've got to get to bed right now, I'm gonna let you guys know exactly what the error code was tomorrow when I get back from work. Thanks for your help again Desolutional


----------



## Shatun-Bear

Welp, setting the Vdroop offset back to "Auto" and I'm now still getting the same error and boot loop. This info might be useful for someone in identifying the issue at hand here.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ganf*
> 
> The RAM is 3000mhz stock, t*he MB defaults to a 125 strap on any 3000mh*z RAM. My MB won't allow a 100 strap at 3200, it defaults to 120. And that's the fly in the soup. If I could get a 3200/100 setting I would've never had an issue, as I'm sure my ram is capable of that, just not all of the oddball settings I'm stuck with.
> 
> Edit: Default is the wrong word, my MB locks in those BCLKs whenever I go to adjust the frequency on the RAM. No choice whatsoever.


They all do. You just set it to the strap you want manually. (but 3000 on strap 100 will take significant tweaking). Set your bios to full manual, do not engage XMP and just enter the values manually. It's fixing he strap to use a certain memory divider. set 100, select 3200 set your timings (looser than the 3000 xmp) add 25-50mV above the XMP3000 voltage. Try it.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> ugh. All this talk about LLC above 6 being chip killers is making me weary. I was testing 4.7+ on the new chip when I first got it at 4.7, with 3Dmark, cinebench, etc. Hope I didn't degrade it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tuning plan time?


You really do not need to defeat vdroop for 4.7 (if that is what you are worried about)... I've been at LLC6 across all OCs, just raise the Vccin.


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> They all do. You just set it to the strap you want manually. (but 3000 on strap 100 will take significant tweaking). Set your bios to full manual, do not engage XMP and just enter the values manually. It's fixing he strap to use a certain memory divider. set 100, select 3200 set your timings (looser than the 3000 xmp) add 25-50mV above the XMP3000 voltage. Try it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You really do not need to defeat vdroop for 4.7 (if that is what you are worried about)... I've been at LLC6 across all OCs, just raise the Vccin.


What I meant was, I didn't realize Level 7 LLC had transient overshoots until I played with a bit. Obviously now I'm only using LLC 6 on the RVE. Just worried the brief benches on Cinebench, 3Dmark, wprime, etc has degraded the chip. I didn't run over 1.94V VCCIN when it was at Level 7.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> What I meant was, I didn't realize Level 7 LLC had transient overshoots until I played with a bit. Obviously now I'm only using LLC 6 on the RVE. Just worried the brief benches on Cinebench, 3Dmark, wprime, etc has degraded the chip. I didn't run over 1.94V VCCIN when it was at Level 7.


The load~idle overshoot is a mere 20mv on LLC 7. The recovery is so fast that it's not an issue.


----------



## Ganf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> They all do. You just set it to the strap you want manually. (but 3000 on strap 100 will take significant tweaking). Set your bios to full manual, do not engage XMP and just enter the values manually. It's fixing he strap to use a certain memory divider. set 100, select 3200 set your timings (looser than the 3000 xmp) add 25-50mV above the XMP3000 voltage. Try it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You really do not need to defeat vdroop for 4.7 (if that is what you are worried about)... I've been at LLC6 across all OCs, just raise the Vccin.


Doesn't work. I've tried everything short of writing the numbers in with a magic marker on the monitor to get a 100 strap on 3200mhz. MB just won't do it.


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> The load~idle overshoot is a mere 20mv on LLC 7. The recovery is so fast that it's not an issue.


Thanks Raja. Now I'm calm again!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> What I meant was, I didn't realize Level 7 LLC had transient overshoots until I played with a bit. Obviously now I'm only using LLC 6 on the RVE. Just worried the brief benches on Cinebench, 3Dmark, wprime, etc has degraded the chip. I didn't run over 1.94V VCCIN when it was at Level 7.


LOts of guys use higher LL compensation. What's important is to know what is actually happening when you do.








LLC7 is not causing any overshoot, load change at any LLC causes the transient over/under shoot. LLC 7 just lowers the amount of droop (increases vccin) to a greater extent than 6, or said another way, LLC6 allows 50mV vdroop, 7 allows less vdroop so runs a higher vccin at load.
Give a quick read to the posts I linked above.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ganf*
> 
> Doesn't work. *I've tried everything short of writing the numbers in with a magic marker* on the monitor to get a 100 strap on 3200mhz. MB just won't do it.


lool - at least you didn't break out the crayons.


----------



## Ganf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> lool - at least you didn't break out the crayons.


Has anyone messed around heavily with BCLK overclocking on Haswell-E? I've been digging around for people using 3200mhz sticks and I don't see anyone with stock 3200 sticks on this board, but I do see plenty of people overcloking their RAM to 3200*(ish)*, meaning they're using really whacked multipliers like 131.1



Obviously a benching clock....

But nevermind that. I just found out that ASROCK released a "revision" of the board in late July and updated the BIOS. The revision was them throwing a USB 3.1 daughterboard in the box. Updating now to see if they unlocked some stuff.

BTW, if anyone out there was eyeing this board but didn't like the color, the Fatal1ty Professional is now 100% identical to the X99 OC formula, with the red and black color scheme, and it's about $50 cheaper thanks to no waterproof coating. They apparently had some extra PCB's left over.

Edit: Woops, I got that backwards, market has changed since the article I read was written. OC formula is now the one that's $50 cheaper, so if you're looking at the Fatal1ty/3.1 and don't like the price, grab the OC formula, they're identical, except the OC formula is waterproof where the Fatal1ty comes with a 3 month subscription to Xsplit.

I'll take the waterproofing, personally.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shatun-Bear*
> 
> Welp, setting the Vdroop offset back to "Auto" and I'm now still getting the same error and boot loop. This info might be useful for someone in identifying the issue at hand here.


Are you setting a manual VCCIN as well? Your mobo might be setting it too low if it's on auto.


----------



## Ganf

No go on the new BIOS, still restricted to a 120 strap for 3200.

Edit: But now my 3000mhz, 125 BCLK settings are stable again. went from not booting to business as usual. Looks like I just burned up a Sunday googling random crap on the internet because the right bit flipped in my BIOS.

Whatever.... Just.... Whatever. You win computer.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ganf*
> 
> Has anyone messed around heavily with BCLK overclocking on Haswell-E? I've been digging around for people using 3200mhz sticks and I don't see anyone with stock 3200 sticks on this board, but I do see plenty of people overcloking their RAM to 3200*(ish)*, meaning they're using really whacked multipliers like 131.1
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously a benching clock....
> 
> But nevermind that. I just found out that ASROCK released a "revision" of the board in late July and updated the BIOS. The revision was them throwing a USB 3.1 daughterboard in the box. Updating now to see if they unlocked some stuff.
> 
> BTW, if anyone out there was eyeing this board but didn't like the color, the Fatal1ty Professional is now 100% identical to the X99 OC formula, with the red and black color scheme, and it's about $50 cheaper thanks to no waterproof coating. They apparently had some extra PCB's left over.
> 
> Edit: Woops, I got that backwards, market has changed since the article I read was written. OC formula is now the one that's $50 cheaper, so if you're looking at the Fatal1ty/3.1 and don't like the price, grab the OC formula, they're identical, except the OC formula is waterproof where the Fatal1ty comes with a 3 month subscription to Xsplit.
> 
> I'll take the waterproofing, personally.


THat's one weird MB you got there (and Asrock makes good MBs). 3200 works best on strap and bclk 100 (if you move the PEG/DMI beyond 103-ish, the various buses will require serious tweaking to work together).
Here's a few representative ram OCs"


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Armxnian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> Make sure your bios is up to date.
> 
> What's your cache & vCCSA? I would bump those 2-3 notches ( hitting + ) and seeing if you boot at 3000Mhz. 3000Mhz @ 100strap is tricky, not all boards & CPU can do it.
> 
> I'd suggest setting 2800 and the timings manually based off your RAM and see if that works.


Edit: Got 3000mhz to boot by upping vccsa to 1.1.
What do I set cache frequency and voltage?


----------



## Shatun-Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Are you setting a manual VCCIN as well? Your mobo might be setting it too low if it's on auto.


Ok I'll check to see what VCCIN value is set at when I get back later.


----------



## Shatun-Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Are you setting a manual VCCIN as well? Your mobo might be setting it too low if it's on auto.


Ok, can't boot up and the error message is *initializeLibrary failed 0xc0000017*

I've looked at VCCIN Voltage and the setting is on Auto with the value 1.904V next to it. I would have thought 1.904 VCCIN would be ok?


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shatun-Bear*
> 
> Ok, can't boot up and the error message is *initializeLibrary failed 0xc0000017*
> 
> I've looked at VCCIN Voltage and the setting is on Auto with the value 1.904V next to it. I would have thought 1.904 VCCIN would be ok?


Try setting VCCIN to 1.95V. VCCIN should merely prevent the system from booting properly; it shouldn't cause BIOS issues. I presume 0xc0000017 is a BSoD?


----------



## Blameless

I think the uncore on my 5820k is toast.

Been running at 4.2/4.2 recently with 1.9 vinput (medium LLC, 1.85v full load), 1.245v core, 1.2v ring, +70mV VCCSA, 1.06 VCCIO, 1.35v VL4 and 1.4v VL6, with my memory at 2667 CL12 and 1.35v.

Started noticing some memory training issues, which got much more severe after I installed a second 290X, then was able to produce errors during stress testing when I loaded the PCH at the same time as the CPU/memory.

System will not complete memory training with BIOS defaults and I'm working on seeing what the stable manual uncore/memory clocks are now.


----------



## Shatun-Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Try setting VCCIN to 1.95V. VCCIN should merely prevent the system from booting properly; it shouldn't cause BIOS issues. I presume 0xc0000017 is a BSoD?


I cleared CMOS and everything is back to normal. But no that error code 0xc0000017 is not a BSOD as it just flashes on the top-left of a black screen for a fraction of a second.

Ok, I set Vdroop offset again to Light (+25%), and then changed VCCIN to 1.95V and I can boot up no problem. 1.95V seems a little high to me though, seeing as core voltage only needs 1.230V?


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shatun-Bear*
> 
> I cleared CMOS and everything is back to normal. But no that error code 0xc0000017 is not a BSOD as it just flashes on the top-left of a black screen for a fraction of a second.
> 
> Ok, I set Vdroop offset again to Light (+25%), and then changed VCCIN to 1.95V and I can boot up no problem. 1.95V seems a little high to me though, seeing as core voltage only needs 1.230V?


VCCIN is different on every chip. Once you get into Windows, I want you to install HWiNFO64, and tell me what your VCCIN is on idle and what your VCCIN is under load. Up to 2V is generally OK.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> I think the uncore on my 5820k is toast.
> 
> Been running at 4.2/4.2 recently with 1.9 vinput (medium LLC, 1.85v full load), 1.245v core, 1.2v ring, +70mV VCCSA, 1.06 VCCIO, 1.35v VL4 and 1.4v VL6, with my memory at 2667 CL12 and 1.35v.


I've ran my 5820K with 1.2V of cache since day 1, and haven't suffered cache degradation just yet. Have you made sure your VCCSA and VL voltages aren't causing issues?


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> I've ran my 5820K with 1.2V of cache since day 1, and haven't suffered cache degradation just yet. Have you made sure your VCCSA and VL voltages aren't causing issues?


I'm pretty sure the VL voltages were significant factors, but there is definitely noticeable degradation.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> I think the uncore on my 5820k is toast.
> 
> Been running at 4.2/4.2 recently with 1.9 vinput (medium LLC, 1.85v full load), 1.245v core, 1.2v ring, +70mV VCCSA, 1.06 VCCIO, 1.35v VL4 and 1.4v VL6, with my memory at 2667 CL12 and 1.35v.
> 
> Started noticing some memory training issues, which got much more severe after I installed a second 290X, then was able to produce errors during stress testing when I loaded the PCH at the same time as the CPU/memory.
> 
> System will not complete memory training with BIOS defaults and I'm working on seeing what the stable manual uncore/memory clocks are now.


Actually for Uncore OC,you are only supposed to touch VL6.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> I'm pretty sure the VL voltages were significant factors, but there is definitely noticeable degradation.


Wait, so you mean you've left all settings as they were last known to be stable, and all of a sudden it's unstable? As a precaution, a week ago I dropped down to 1.15V of cache, just to be safe. (My personal recommendation was 1.2V to all parties concerned, and I stressed this a lot - however, if your cache truly has degraded, then 1.15V may be a better limit).


----------



## Shatun-Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> VCCIN is different on every chip. Once you get into Windows, I want you to install HWiNFO64, and tell me what your VCCIN is on idle and what your VCCIN is under load. Up to 2V is generally OK.


For the VCCIN value under my mobo's name, I have 1.936 at idle, 1.888 at load (doesn't make sense?). It also has my CPU temp there as 87.5 degrees, which is crazy high, at idle. But under CPU heading the cores are reading 31-34 degrees.

On Intel XTU though, my CPU Temperature seems a lot higher too, going up to 75 degrees in stress test. Dunno man, might just set my VCCIN back down to 1.900V.


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Wait, so you mean you've left all settings as they were last known to be stable, and all of a sudden it's unstable?


It's quite unstable at previously quite stable settings, and isn't even stable at stock/BIOS defaults. I need to play with voltages to make it work at rated speed, when I used to be able to undervolt the snot out of it.

Still doing some testing. It looks like the uncore, but I need to check the core, the memory, and the motherboard as well.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shatun-Bear*
> 
> For the VCCIN value under my mobo's name, I have 1.936 at idle, 1.888 at load (doesn't make sense?). It also has my CPU temp there as 87.5 degrees, which is crazy high, at idle. But under CPU heading the cores are reading 31-34 degrees.
> 
> On Intel XTU though, my CPU Temperature seems a lot higher too, going up to 75 degrees in stress test. Dunno man, might just set my VCCIN back down to 1.900V.


Temperatures, you should look at the "Core Max" temperature for a general overview of temps. VCCIN on idle is nothing to worry about, VCCIN on idle can even be 2V and it is safe as the CPU isn't being stressed. If you want, you could set LLC to "Medium (+50%) and we'll see the difference with that setting? Keep the VCCIN value the same when you do this, so we can observe the Vdroop in VCCIN. 1.95V of VCCIN is fine as long as you have enough Vdroop (you do have, hence why I want to see what Medium LLC looks like).


----------



## Shatun-Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Temperatures, you should look at the "Core Max" temperature for a general overview of temps. VCCIN on idle is nothing to worry about, VCCIN on idle can even be 2V and it is safe as the CPU isn't being stressed. If you want, you could set LLC to "Medium (+50%) and we'll see the difference with that setting? Keep the VCCIN value the same when you do this, so we can observe the Vdroop in VCCIN. 1.95V of VCCIN is fine as long as you have enough Vdroop (you do have, hence why I want to see what Medium LLC looks like).


+REP to you for explaining this. I've got to do a bit of work so I'm going to get back and tinker again tomorrow. I'll try +50% LCC and see where we're at then


----------



## Blameless

Can't even get into Windows without additional VL6 at 200MHz below last stable clocks. I think extended use of uncore clocks that require any adjustment to the VLs may be harmful, at least to some samples, when the system is under extended high load.

Might use my tuning plan and go back to my ASRock board. Not much point to the OC socket if I'm just going to fry my chip in a couple months of 24/7 operation.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> Can't even get into Windows without additional VL6 at 200MHz below last stable clocks. I think extended use of uncore clocks that require any adjustment to the VLs may be harmful, at least to some samples, when the system is under extended high load.
> 
> Might use my tuning plan and go back to my ASRock board. Not much point to the OC socket if I'm just going to fry my chip in a couple months of 24/7 operation.


bummer - be sure to give it a proper Viking funeral.


----------



## tommi6o

I can't get my HyperX Fury CL15 2666mhz kit to run at its rated speed. I tried to set everything manually without any luck.







I have a Gigabyte X99 UD4P motherboard.


----------



## Dr Mad

Hello,

I have a question about 32Gb ram kits.

My CPU IMC handles easily 3000/125 strap or 3200/100 strap (with slightly lower timings or more voltage). This is with that G.skill kit :

http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231799

For 32Gb, what is the best option?

http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231835 (250€ in France)

or

http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231802 (420€ in France)

I know 8x4 is more stressful for IMC but is 4x8 as stressful as 4x4?

Thank you


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> Can't even get into Windows without additional VL6 at 200MHz below last stable clocks. I think extended use of uncore clocks that require any adjustment to the VLs may be harmful, at least to some samples, when the system is under extended high load.
> 
> Might use my tuning plan and go back to my ASRock board. Not much point to the OC socket if I'm just going to fry my chip in a couple months of 24/7 operation.


Sounds fairly sudden though doesn't it? There are a lot of users using the same level of uncore voltage.


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Sounds fairly sudden though doesn't it? There are a lot of users using the same level of uncore voltage.


It may have been degrading for a while and the extra strain of another eight PCI-E lanes (attached to the system agent) and rebuilding three RAID 0 arrays (which is a lot of load on the PCH/DMI) could have revealed it sooner.

1.2v is not a lot of VCCSA, but I wonder how many people are using the VLs and 4.1GHz+ uncore for 24/7 OCs on systems that are loaded most of the time?

Anyway, I got stock working again, but I had to use the CPU mode switch to disable the extra socket pins. Going to do some testing/OCing with the VLs disabled and see what happens. With the OC socket enabled I need a lot more VL6 than I used to stabilize anything or even get memory training to pass.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dr Mad*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> I have a question about 32Gb ram kits.
> 
> My CPU IMC handles easily 3000/125 strap or 3200/100 strap (with slightly lower timings or more voltage). This is with that G.skill kit :
> 
> http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231799
> 
> For 32Gb, what is the best option?
> 
> http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231835 (250€ in France)
> 
> or
> 
> http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231802 (420€ in France)
> 
> I know 8x4 is more stressful for IMC but is 4x8 as stressful as 4x4?
> 
> Thank you


I've been running the 8x4GB 3000c15 kit (at 3000c13) - works fine. 3200c15 boots runs, benches but will not pass HCI Memtest >400%, or linuxmint stressapptest. For 24/7 I find 3000c13 to be pretty quick. On strap 100, 2666c12 is rock solid with very tight secondaries. IMO, getting 8GB sticks to OC or tighten is a bit tricky and sometimes not possible at sane voltages. btw - the IMC on this cpu runs 3333c16 at 1.38V withy 4 sticks. 8 sticks is a bit much for that frequency so far.


----------



## inedenimadam

Anybody able to boot the 250 strap? I have played with just about everything I can, and it wont boot.


----------



## [email protected]

250 does not work.


----------



## Blameless

I don't think my part has ever been able to boot past 166 and was never stable past 125.


----------



## lilchronic

Thats as high as i could get my last chip
175.4


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> 250 does not work.


Is there any particular reason why?


----------



## Jpmboy

managed 173 awhile ago. http://valid.canardpc.com/7vnkxw

not very impressive


----------



## aznsniper911

I have gotten 4.6ghz on my 5960x stable but something weird happens when I try to boot with 4.8ghz and 1.33v, the system doesn't seem to recognize all the ram.. I have a a 32GB (4x 8GB) DDR4-2666mhz which is set to 2400mhz and when i try to do 4.8ghz, the system only shows 24GB. When i bump up the input voltage, i tshows 28GB. I'm thinking either my IMC is crap or 32GB is really a lot harder to push?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aznsniper911*
> 
> I have gotten 4.6ghz on my 5960x stable but something weird happens when I try to boot with 4.8ghz and 1.33v, the system doesn't seem to recognize all the ram.. I have a a 32GB (4x 8GB) DDR4-2666mhz which is set to 2400mhz and when i try to do 4.8ghz, the system only shows 24GB. When i bump up the input voltage, i tshows 28GB. I'm thinking either my IMC is crap or 32GB is really a lot harder to push?


sounds likle you need some vccsa to get all the sticks to show up. Increasing the VCCIN can help stabilize the entire system, as all parts of the CPU, including the IMC are no longer starved for voltage.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Is there any particular reason why?


Cause Intel, also the reason adaptive cache doesn't work.


----------



## aznsniper911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> sounds likle you need some vccsa to get all the sticks to show up. Increasing the VCCIN can help stabilize the entire system, as all parts of the CPU, including the IMC are no longer starved for voltage.


I"m already at 1.2V and it's acting really funny. Tried to mess around and now only 16GB shows!


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aznsniper911*
> 
> I"m already at 1.2V and it's acting really funny. Tried to mess around and now only 16GB shows!


You need more Input Voltage, what's your current VCCIN and LLC settings?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aznsniper911*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> sounds likle you need some vccsa to get all the sticks to show up. Increasing the VCCIN can help stabilize the entire system, as all parts of the CPU, including the IMC are no longer starved for voltage.
> 
> 
> 
> I"m already at 1.2V and it's acting really funny. Tried to mess around and now only 16GB shows!
Click to expand...

whoa cowboy! That's hot! VCCSA is kind of tricky, you can actually destabilize the RAM fairly easily by giving it too much juice. There are sweet spots, or zones, where VCCSA will be stable. For my current settings, stock vccsa is fine, but if I use the +.144 I used for a different speed, I am not stable in the least. I would start at .9 and add slowly until you see all the sticks show up.

^ Desolutional brought up a good point, VCCIN being to low will destabilize practically any part of your overclock.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Is there any particular reason why?


is there a reason you want 250? or just curious...166 disabled turbo and speestep when I select it - seems to ignore over a decade of R&D leading to dynamic voltage and frequency.


----------



## aznsniper911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> You need more Input Voltage, what's your current VCCIN and LLC settings?


VCCIN is at 1.92v and LLC level 6 on a X99 Deluxe.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aznsniper911*
> 
> I"m already at 1.2V and it's acting really funny. Tried to mess around and now only 16GB shows!


actually - more VSA is not necessarily good/beter. something in the rtange of 0.95 to 1.05V should be plenty. What MB do you have? if you can set dram training at least 50mV higher than the "run stable" voltage you should see all the sticks if you set a frequency anbd tinings that are possible for them. I'm running 32GB (8x4GB stick tho) and VSA is only 1.02V. You can set dramV to 1.4 and not fret. seriously, I've run a half dozen kits with 2 cpus on this mobo and have yet to need more than 1.05v VSA. maybe I'm lucky.

edit: on the deluxe, put 1.4V oon both dram rails and then in the dram timing menu, scroll down to "Eventual Dram Voltage" try 1.375V here if that's a known good running voltage. if it drops sticks increase the 1.4V by 10mV increments - but no more than 1.45V at this point. 4x8GB kits are a bit more stubborn than 16GB or 8x4GB kits.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Is there any particular reason why?
> 
> 
> 
> is there a reason you want 250? or just curious...166 disabled turbo and speestep when I select it - seems to ignore over a decade of R&D leading to dynamic voltage and frequency.
Click to expand...

Just curious. I want to turn all the knobs and push all the buttons...it seems to be a reoccurring theme in my life.


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Cause Intel, also the reason adaptive cache doesn't work.


What exactly doesn't work about it? It worked for me very briefly before I realized I was running adaptive cache







.

Cache mhz scaled along with volts. Is it more so a stability thing or?

Anywho, looks like my chips IMC sucks, or just doesn't like these Hynix. No matter what I do I can't get 3200 stablized on 2 different sets of kingston 2666C13. Anything past 1.42V = dropped channel and I played with VCCSA a BUNCH.

Gonna try these samsungs that did 3400+ for giggles.

These sammies posted without any issues at my tight Hynix 2666 settings. Went to 3200 C15-16-16-1T same everything else it posted and can do men test at 1.4V

Right now 1.420V running C14-15-16-1T medium tight seconds/thirds. 3200 100 strap.

Who would have thought these sammies run better than two sets of Hynix haha.

I'm tempted to find myself early retail 3200C15 Samsung/Hynix. The second later same Samsung set sucks.

Corsair dominator platinum 3300C16 1.35V Samsung retail. 4x4GB


----------



## aznsniper911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> actually - more VSA is not necessarily good/beter. something in the rtange of 0.95 to 1.05V should be plenty. What MB do you have? if you can set dram training at least 50mV higher than the "run stable" voltage you should see all the sticks if you set a frequency anbd tinings that are possible for them. I'm running 32GB (8x4GB stick tho) and VSA is only 1.02V. You can set dramV to 1.4 and not fret. seriously, I've run a half dozen kits with 2 cpus on this mobo and have yet to need more than 1.05v VSA. maybe I'm lucky.
> 
> edit: on the deluxe, put 1.4V oon both dram rails and then in the dram timing menu, scroll down to "Eventual Dram Voltage" try 1.375V here if that's a known good running voltage. if it drops sticks increase the 1.4V by 10mV increments - but no more than 1.45V at this point. 4x8GB kits are a bit more stubborn than 16GB or 8x4GB kits.


I think my board is flicky/glitchy, use auto for almsot everything except vcore, I can get everything working properly however when i try to input those voltages manually it wont work properly and gives me the "bd" bios code on the board. Thanks for your help, gonna ask in the Asus X99 Motherboard thread, don't want to derail this now!


----------



## Blameless

Manged to stabilize my previous maximum 24/7 OC by throwing more VL4 and 5 voltage at the CPU. Still not entirely sure if it's CPU or memory that is the issue, so I'm getting my hands on another set of DDR4 to isolate things a bit better.

Have essentially no ability to run CL11 at 2400 any more, on any of my current DIMMs, but that could be either degradation/burn in of the memory, or the IMC/uncore.

I've got two boards on hand, but only one LGA-2011v3 processor and only four DDR4 DIMMs that are all part of the same kit.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> What exactly doesn't work about it? It worked for me very briefly before I realized I was running adaptive cache
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Cache mhz scaled along with volts. Is it more so a stability thing or?


The system can't boost cache with adaptive voltages IIRC because of the cache voltage tables or something (it worked with the normal Haswell from what I can remember). With the cores, as soon as you "turbo", the CPU sets the maximum voltage specified. Intel keep shifting the blame back on the mobo manufacturers, but it is Intel who need to provide the microcode to permit adaptive cache voltages on our mobos.


----------



## vilius572

I'm joining the club!







Got myself a 5930k with the batch number J501B813. Is that good?


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vilius572*
> 
> I'm joining the club!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got myself a 5930k with the batch number J501B813. Is that good?


Only one way to find out, get clocking. lol


----------



## vilius572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moorhen2*
> 
> Only one way to find out, get clocking. lol


I don't have motherboard yet







Btw does ram frequency affect overclock? Because I've bought the 16gb of vengeance that runs at 3000mhz. I've heard somewhere that with high ram frequency you can't overclock cpu as much as with lower ram speed.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vilius572*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *moorhen2*
> 
> Only one way to find out, get clocking. lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have motherboard yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Btw does ram frequency affect overclock? Because I've bought the 16gb of vengeance that runs at 3000mhz. I've heard somewhere that with high ram frequency you can't overclock cpu as much as with lower ram speed.
Click to expand...

For what the most of us will be doing with Haswell-E, no, overclocking RAM will have little to no effect on max stable clock. Heat and silicon quality will be your barriers to overcome.


----------



## vilius572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> For what the most of us will be doing with Haswell-E, no, overclocking RAM will have little to no effect on max stable clock. Heat and silicon quality will be your barriers to overcome.


I'm hoping to hit 4.5ghz with my chip but I will see what it's really capable of when I get the motherboard. I don't expect a lot because my chip is made in Malaysia. I have custom loop with two 360mm rads so heat hopefully won't be a problem


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Is 4.5Ghz 1.3V the average for all X99 chips, or only for the 5960X?

I have a E5-1650v3 on the way and I'm so tired of waiting.


----------



## jamesch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Is 4.5Ghz 1.3V the average for all X99 chips, or only for the 5960X?
> 
> I have a E5-1650v3 on the way and I'm so tired of waiting.


It should be average for the 5960X I would say, since most 5820Ks should hit that at 1.25V. Provided you have a good motherboard that provides alot of amps.


----------



## captn1ko

Hey Guys







Iam new to the forum

joining the Club too. Got my 5960X yesterday. its an L.... Batch. I was running a short test with prime95 1344k (for about 40min) with 4.5ghz and 1,23v.

I tested the CPU with Cinebench r15 at 4600mhz @ 1,26v and 4700mhz at 1.3v. I think the chip is not bad and scales very well so far. For 24/7 i aim for 4600 at <1.3v









my first 5960x wasnt able to run 4500 with <1,4v. An 5960x running 4500 with 1.3v or less is a pretty good one, The average is 4400 at 1.3v i think. And youave to differentiate between prime stable and benchstable. I can run Benchmarks at 4700 with 1.3v but i really dont think its prime stable









greetings


----------



## xarot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *captn1ko*
> 
> Hey Guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iam new to the forum
> 
> joining the Club too. Got my 5960X yesterday. its an L.... Batch. I was running a short test with prime95 1344k (for about 40min) with 4.5ghz and 1,23v.
> 
> I tested the CPU with Cinebench r15 at 4600mhz @ 1,26v and 4700mhz at 1.3v. I think the chip is not bad and scales very well so far. For 24/7 i aim for 4600 at <1.3v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my first 5960x wasnt able to run 4500 with <1,4v. An 5960x running 4500 with 1.3v or less is a pretty good one, The average is 4400 at 1.3v i think. And youave to differentiate between prime stable and benchstable. I can run Benchmarks at 4700 with 1.3v but i really dont think its prime stable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> greetings


Which version of Prime95? I think at 4500 and 1.3 V the chip is impossible to cool without a water chiller or phase for Prime95 28.5.


----------



## captn1ko

Prime 27.9. I dont use prime 28.5

Temperatures hovered around the 70s. Using water for cooling


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *captn1ko*
> 
> Hey Guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iam new to the forum
> 
> joining the Club too. Got my 5960X yesterday. its an L.... Batch. I was running a short test with prime95 1344k (for about 40min) with 4.5ghz and 1,23v.
> 
> I tested the CPU with Cinebench r15 at 4600mhz @ 1,26v and 4700mhz at 1.3v. I think the chip is not bad and scales very well so far. For 24/7 i aim for 4600 at <1.3v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my first 5960x wasnt able to run 4500 with <1,4v. An 5960x running 4500 with 1.3v or less is a pretty good one, The average is 4400 at 1.3v i think. And youave to differentiate between prime stable and benchstable. I can run Benchmarks at 4700 with 1.3v but i really dont think its prime stable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> greetings


or disable AVX and FM3 in the latest version by setting the flags to "0" in the ini file. There are much better ways to test the stability of your OC on an 8-core processor. p95 is just not worth it IMO.


----------



## captn1ko

what are the better ways? real Bench?


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *captn1ko*
> 
> what are the better ways? real Bench?


Realbench, x264 stress test, Handbrake. For cache use AiDA64 cache test. For RAM, using memorystresstool under a Linux OS.

For a quick stress test and easy diagnosing, run Realbench for 15mins. If it fails before then, you'll need to sort out voltages. I aim for 2 hours of Realbench stability, then bump the Vcore and Cache Voltage (if OCed) up by 0.02V just for extra reassurance.

Realbench *will* stress the GPU too, so you might want to remove any GPU OCs first.


----------



## wholeeo

I wish realbench allowed for the GPU portion of the test to be disabled.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> I wish realbench allowed for the GPU portion of the test to be disabled.


Tell me about it. I can't lock my Windows OS or turn off my 4K monitor, otherwise it crashes Luxmark which causes the stability test to fail with "Instability Detected". If I leave my screen on for the entire duration of the test (stupid thing to do, just for energy wasting) then it won't crash. Which is why I prefer to only do 2 hours, or use Handbrake instead (download a legitimate video source such as Big Buck Bunny) with h.265 and the slow preset with 2-pass for 2048kbps settings.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Tell me about it. I can't lock my Windows OS or turn off my 4K monitor, otherwise it crashes Luxmark which causes the stability test to fail with "Instability Detected". If I leave my screen on for the entire duration of the test (stupid thing to do, just for energy wasting) then it won't crash. Which is why I prefer to only do 2 hours, or use Handbrake instead (download a legitimate video source such as Big Buck Bunny) with h.265 and the slow preset with 2-pass for 2048kbps settings.


Looping 2 of the 4 tests in Realbench ? Encoding and Multitasking tests could pretty much disable the GPUs right?

Or the built-in stress test?

Edit: got my replacement RAM kit from Gskill. Tested 3200 16-16-16-35 at 1.4 eventual off my 2400 kit. Yaaaaay!.

Will have my hands fulll tomorrow.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> I wish realbench allowed for the GPU portion of the test to be disabled.


x264v2 would be about equivalent then (1.5x threads) - tho it does not load the cache much. It pretty clear that there is no single stability test that covers all the things we would like to...


----------



## wholeeo

Yeah, I just been making do with x264v2 for core and AIDA64 for cache.


----------



## thrgk

So this is a new CPU and even at 4.2 ghz 1.3v 1.92vccin svid disabled LLC at 6 it still crashes 10-15 into aida64.

My old one could do 4375 at 1.31v.

Guess ill return the new one, I was hoping to get a better OCing one but looks like I got a worse one

is 4.2 at 1.3v seem like it would be unstable? I thought all 5960x could do at least 4.2 at 1.3v.

BTW isnt Intel XTU like an overclocking software? Should I use that instead of bios


----------



## Pawelr98

Purchased more ram for my machine.

These sticks are 2133mhz unlike my current stick which is 2400mhz.
The final config will be 3x4GB.

I will have to try to OC these stick to 2400mhz. Memtest should come helpful(I have always used it for memory testing and it never failed at this task).

IMC shouldn't have any trouble with such configuration ? (cache is stock)


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> x264v2 would be about equivalent then (1.5x threads) - tho it does not load the cache much. It pretty clear that there is no single stability test that covers all the things we would like to...


There is, we just don't like how much it stresses things. P95 28.5 will hammer that cache harder than Aida64, and of course it hammers the cores harder as well. Try FTTs 312K-384K for testing cache.


----------



## HeadlessKnight

Hello Guys.

I have a question to those who have the experience or the knowledge. When I increase the memory (By adding more RAM to the unused slots) will it affect my OC settings, and what settings it will mainly affect if it does?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## xarot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pawelr98*
> 
> Purchased more ram for my machine.
> 
> These sticks are 2133mhz unlike my current stick which is 2400mhz.
> The final config will be 3x4GB.
> 
> I will have to try to OC these stick to 2400mhz. Memtest should come helpful(I have always used it for memory testing and it never failed at this task).
> 
> IMC shouldn't have any trouble with such configuration ? (cache is stock)


Tri-channel on quad channel setup? And different sticks? Sounds a bit complicated.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> There is, we just don't like how much it stresses things. P95 28.5 will hammer that cache harder than Aida64, and of course it hammers the cores harder as well. Try FTTs 312K-384K for testing cache.


I did - at reduced frequency. But running a limited FFT set defeats the "all-in-one" claim. p95 hasn't been useful for me since sandybridge, and failed to find instability on my 3930K and 4960X (last chance for it IMO) prior to a number crunching "job" (was actually a RAM thing, found only by the qualification package for the main program). Anyway - to each his burn. Hope you are not punishing that Lottery cpu you paid for.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeadlessKnight*
> 
> Hello Guys.
> 
> I have a question to those who have the experience or the knowledge. When I increase the memory (By *adding more RAM to the unused slots)* will it affect my OC settings, and what settings it will mainly affect if it does?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Adding unmatched sticks (even identical SKUs) can affect your ram/imc/cache OC for sure. Not so much the core.


----------



## scorpscarx

Any idea why virtualization shows as enabled in the task manager on windows 10, soc champion and 5820k. There is only 1 option in the bios that mentions virtualization and it's not in the normal location, tried enabled and disabled and both still shows on in the task manager. Does haswell e virtualization just stay on? Do I need to make a text file?


----------



## Pawelr98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xarot*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Pawelr98*
> 
> Purchased more ram for my machine.
> 
> These sticks are 2133mhz unlike my current stick which is 2400mhz.
> The final config will be 3x4GB.
> 
> I will have to try to OC these stick to 2400mhz. Memtest should come helpful(I have always used it for memory testing and it never failed at this task).
> 
> IMC shouldn't have any trouble with such configuration ? (cache is stock)
> 
> 
> 
> Tri-channel on quad channel setup? And different sticks? Sounds a bit complicated.
Click to expand...

3 sticks.
That would make tri-channel.

Sticks are not so different.
All from Crucial,same size but different frequency.


----------



## thrgk

I would make sure to use 4 ddr4, using tri and 3 sticks seems to me like it'll arise all kinds of problems but that's only me.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I did - at reduced frequency. But running a limited FFT set defeats the "all-in-one" claim. p95 hasn't been useful for me since sandybridge, and failed to find instability on my 3930K and 4960X (last chance for it IMO) prior to a number crunching "job" (was actually a RAM thing, found only by the qualification package for the main program). Anyway - to each his burn. Hope you are not punishing that Lottery cpu you paid for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Adding unmatched sticks (even identical SKUs) can affect your ram/imc/cache OC for sure. Not so much the core.


I've punished it under 1.2V to see what it could do, which was 4.4GHz with the memory at 3200, 4.5GHz with the memory at 2666MHz. Definitely blend for the all-in-one, I just noticed those FFTs were specifically failing from not enough cache voltage.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> I would make sure to use 4 ddr4, using tri and 3 sticks seems to me like it'll arise all kinds of problems but that's only me.


Agree, there's no reason to only use 3 sticks - a quad channel kit will cost slightly more, but guarantee correct operation (or your money back, literally). Get 16GB and you're sorted for a _long_ time.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Does anyone have the link to the spreadsheet @[email protected] made comparing memory timings and frequency? Looking at Gskil's dual channel 4000 kit, and wondering if the 19-25-25 timings ruin it or not.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> Does anyone have the link to the spreadsheet @[email protected] made comparing memory timings and frequency? Looking at Gskil's dual channel 4000 kit, and wondering if the 19-25-25 timings ruin it or not.


3733 kit has the best Cas/Frequency combo. Also won't work on X99, but you already know that.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> 3733 kit has the best Cas/Frequency combo. Also won't work on X99, but you already know that.


Yeah, just getting excited for the new toys.


----------



## Pawelr98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> I would make sure to use 4 ddr4, using tri and 3 sticks seems to me like it'll arise all kinds of problems but that's only me.
> 
> 
> 
> Agree, there's no reason to only use 3 sticks - a quad channel kit will cost slightly more, but guarantee correct operation (or your money back, literally). Get 16GB and you're sorted for a _long_ time.
Click to expand...

I had one 4GB stick.

4GB of ram is not enough for today's needs.

I was searching for cheap 4GB stick. Saw an offer with pretty cheap 2x4GB kit.
That's how I ended up with 3 sticks.

Also it would be really hard to get quad-channel kit for the money I paid for all of these.
120PLN for 4GB 2400mhz, 220PLN for 2x4GB 2133mhz kit.

At top you can get a 2x4GB 2400mhz kit for such money.

These 2133mhz sticks seem to be happy up to 2600mhz when overcloking(according to the reviews).


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pawelr98*
> 
> I had one 4GB stick.
> 
> 4GB of ram is not enough for today's needs.
> 
> I was searching for cheap 4GB stick. Saw an offer with pretty cheap 2x4GB kit.
> That's how I ended up with 3 sticks.
> 
> Also it would be really hard to get quad-channel kit for the money I paid for all of these.
> 120PLN for 4GB 2400mhz, 220PLN for 2x4GB 2133mhz kit.
> 
> At top you can get a 2x4GB 2400mhz kit for such money.
> 
> These 2133mhz sticks seem to be happy up to 2600mhz when overcloking(according to the reviews).


Wait, are you going to mix different kits? or sticks from different kits? NOT a good idea IMO.


----------



## 100cotton

I was bored so I used all the data from the OP and made a standard deviation chart from it all. Figured some of you guys might find them useful. Makes me feel happy about my 1.13V 4.2GHz 5820k.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pawelr98*
> 
> I had one 4GB stick.
> 
> 4GB of ram is not enough for today's needs.
> 
> I was searching for cheap 4GB stick. Saw an offer with pretty cheap 2x4GB kit.
> That's how I ended up with 3 sticks.


Do not cheap out on DDR4. You want to be going for branded stuff, no matter how slow it is. Also *do not* mix kits unless you know how to tune second and tertiary timings; I was lucky with my kits, 2 16GB ones. Do not expect to be able to OC RAM if you buy matched kits. Running stock might even be an issue. Check these out:

http://www.agito.pl/pamiec-corsair-ddr4-4x4gb-2800mhz-cl16-vengeance-lpx-niebieskie-pl-1015284-cmk16gx4m4a2800c16b/pd/DM3WTMBBM/

597 Zloty is CHEAP for those, believe me!

This is how much they cost in the UK (with VAT):

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Corsair-CMK16GX4M4A2800C16B-Vengeance-Performance-Desktop/dp/B00MPIE79A


----------



## opt33

Looking for X99 mobo, relatively stable and problem free for gaming (my current mobo is dying, so getting something new instead of replace)

Assuming 4.4-4.5ghz on 5820k and 3000 ram speed, 4x4mb gskill

probably avoid asus b/c overvolting issue...thinking of asrock either of new 3.1 usb version linked... any have it or 3.0, or read about any issues can comment on?:

ASRock Fatal1ty X99X Killer/3.1 or Asrock ASRock X99 Extreme6/3.1

Also for 3000 ram (gskill 4x4mb), i have to use 125 strap?


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> Looking for X99 mobo, relatively stable and problem free for gaming (my current mobo is dying, so getting something new instead of replace)
> 
> Assuming 4.4-4.5ghz on 5820k and 3000 ram speed, 4x4mb gskill
> 
> probably avoid asus b/c overvolting issue...thinking of asrock either of new 3.1 usb version linked... any have it or 3.0, or read about any issues can comment on?:
> 
> ASRock Fatal1ty X99X Killer/3.1 or Asrock ASRock X99 Extreme6/3.1
> 
> Also for 3000 ram (gskill 4x4mb), i have to use 125 strap?


Edit: it's rare than any X99 mobos suffer from the issue, less than 0.05% of the owners based on a large sample. I've been informed it _does_ happen on the X99-S, Deluxe or A series. I have never had an issue, and I'm pretty reckless inside the BIOS. I've power cycled my mobo (drained of power, unplugged from the mains, for 5 minutes) more than 30 times, no OV bug yet. For 3000MHz, without tuning, yes 125 strap is the easiest to OC on (3200 is runnable on a 100 strap btw). USB 3.1 is no where near maturity so don't buy a mobo based off that. That ASRock is a decent mobo though. (If USB 3.1 is only like $30 more, go for it).


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> ASUS X99 Deluxe, X99-S and X99-A do not suffer from the OV issue (it's only been seen on the RoG edition). I've power cycled my mobo (drained of power, unplugged from the mains, for 5 minutes) more than 30 times, no OV bug yet. For 3000MHz, without tuning, yes 125 strap is the easiest to OC on (3200 is runnable on a 100 strap btw). USB 3.1 is no where near maturity so don't buy a mobo based off that. That ASRock is a decent mobo though. (If USB 3.1 is only like $30 more, go for it).


I was primarily hoping by sticking to usb 3.1, there would be some silent improvements in mobo since would be newest revision, after reading about all the X99 issues...that is problem with coming late to the party...mostly just issues get posted, not the problem free ones.

thanks for info about 3200/100.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> I was primarily hoping by sticking to usb 3.1, there would be some silent improvements in mobo since would be newest revision, after reading about all the X99 issues...that is problem with coming late to the party...mostly just issues get posted, not the problem free ones.
> 
> thanks for info about 3200/100.


Don't be put off by all the bad rep, X99 is fantastic and a great platform if you want it to last a little longer than Z97. Intel won't make 6 core CPUs mainstream until at least 2020, so be safe in the thought that all the "normal" consumers will be blowing cash out of pocket for the 4C/8T top of the line i7s on the baby platform (no offence but I prefer the i5s for Z97 despite the lack of HT). *IPC improvements are getting smaller* every day, not to mention that Intel is now moving to a *tick-tock-tock cycle* due to lack of innovative materials (graphene, optics, laser). They're searching for the next best mat for smaller than 14nm fabs. I'll do some stupid maths here, but stay with me. 4 Cores x 4.8GHz = 19.2GHz for normal Haswell. 6 Cores x 4.5GHz = 27GHz for the cheapest X99 CPU. Assuming (lol, stay with me) 5% IPC improvement per year, the time that the normal CPUs will take to reach equivalent performance is: 19.2 x 1.05^x = 27, where solved for x gives x = 7. 7 years going off 5% performance improvement. This is not a proper way, but rather a crude method to work out performance gains and also assumes that performance scaling across all cores is 100%. For my 4.3GHz it will take 6 years. Pushing those to more realistic numbers, that gives 5 years (taken off a year to be safe) of rock solid power. DX12 will scale up to 6 cores, and improve multi core performance, so there's that. 100% core scaling is a dream, anything higher than 95% will be music to my ears.


----------



## cookiesowns

Well.... this is what I can do ( unstable ) on these 3300C16 dominator platinums samsungs.

3400 125 strap, 15-16-17-39 auto else. Unstable ( memtest ) but 16GB windows post/boot. I can probably run HyperPI at 1.45V once I dial in SA at 3400. SA is running a "mere" 0.9687V right now which is stable for 2666/2800/3000/3200.



http://valid.x86.fr/n39y5t

3500Mhz 125strap, stock timings 1.38V posts into windoze. did not test stability.

Good bad? mediocre? Worth keeping?

Some stable settings: ( stressapp )

3333, c15-16-17-39-1T 1.435V

3000, C14-15-15-16-1T 1.35V

3200 C15-16-17-38-1T 1.365V


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> *ASUS X99 Deluxe, X99-S and X99-A* do not suffer from the OV issue (it's only been seen on the RoG edition). I've power cycled my mobo (drained of power, unplugged from the mains, for 5 minutes) more than 30 times, no OV bug yet. For 3000MHz, without tuning, yes 125 strap is the easiest to OC on (3200 is runnable on a 100 strap btw). USB 3.1 is no where near maturity so don't buy a mobo based off that. That ASRock is a decent mobo though. (If USB 3.1 is only like $30 more, go for it).


I don;t think this is entirely accurate. Check @inedenimadam, I think his is/was an x99-A. Needless to say, these are a handful of cases out of 100.000's of MBs out. Cause unknown, and not able to be reproduced. Could be bios corruption from unstable settings? IDK. But I've basically tortured my R5E and have not had an issue... yet.








He's probably eliminating one of the better x99 MBs as a group for reasons that border on spurious at best.


----------



## centvalny

Asus X99-M WS...incoming



http://imgur.com/u0D2oro


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> *ASUS X99 Deluxe, X99-S and X99-A* do not suffer from the OV issue (it's only been seen on the RoG edition). I've power cycled my mobo (drained of power, unplugged from the mains, for 5 minutes) more than 30 times, no OV bug yet. For 3000MHz, without tuning, yes 125 strap is the easiest to OC on (3200 is runnable on a 100 strap btw). USB 3.1 is no where near maturity so don't buy a mobo based off that. That ASRock is a decent mobo though. (If USB 3.1 is only like $30 more, go for it).
> 
> 
> 
> I don;t think this is entirely accurate. Check @inedenimadam, I think his is/was an x99-A. Needless to say, these are a handful of cases out of 100.000's of MBs out. Cause unknown, and not able to be reproduced. Could be bios corruption from unstable settings? IDK. But I've basically tortured my R5E and have not had an issue... yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's probably eliminating one of the better x99 MBs as a group for reasons that border on spurious at best.
Click to expand...

Yeah, I have seen it on a -A, and I know someone has seen it on a Deluxe as well. Whatever causes the bug, it doesn't have a red headed stepchild in it. I stopped worrying about it. I contacted support, got the canned "CLEAR CMOS" response (which I did), paid intel for the tuning plan and stopped wasting brain cycles over things that could go wrong. Would I have bought a different MoBo knowing what I know now? Yes. Am I going to replace it? Not if it doesn't fry my CPU.

I only have already wasted enough energy discussing and stressing over this. If I never see it again...GREAT! If it kills my CPU, ASUS can have the board back, and intel can give me a new one through the tuning plan.


----------



## aznsniper911

Quick question what would you guys suggest as max volts for a custom loop on a 5960x for 24/7? BTW thanks for all your help!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Yeah, I have seen it on a -A, and I know someone has seen it on a Deluxe as well. Whatever causes the bug, it doesn't have a red headed stepchild in it. I stopped worrying about it. I contacted support, got the canned "CLEAR CMOS" response (which I did), paid intel for the tuning plan and stopped wasting brain cycles over things that could go wrong. Would I have bought a different MoBo knowing what I know now? Yes. Am I going to replace it? Not if it doesn't fry my CPU.
> 
> I only have already wasted enough energy discussing and stressing over this. If I never see it again...GREAT! If it kills my CPU, ASUS can have the board back, and intel can give me a new one through the tuning plan.












pretty sure the ROG boards have not had this issue.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I don;t think this is entirely accurate. Check @inedenimadam, I think his is/was an x99-A. Needless to say, these are a handful of cases out of 100.000's of MBs out. Cause unknown, and not able to be reproduced. Could be bios corruption from unstable settings? IDK. But I've basically tortured my R5E and have not had an issue... yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's probably eliminating one of the better x99 MBs as a group for reasons that border on spurious at best.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pretty sure the ROG boards have not had this issue.


The problem is there is no real way of identifying if each case is unique. I have read users with various boards receive the overvoltage message, but only a small portion of this already small group of users are actually reporting back with anything after initial RMA or incident.

The two cases where I've seen personally were on the ROG. One transpired to have a faulty EPROM and the board was replaced, the second case the user had a reply from ASUS Germany who reported back that all rails were being reported incorrectly by a factor of around .1 .2 volts, and they were still investigating. However it seemed they were able to replicate this consistently.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> The problem is there is no real way of identifying if each case is unique. I have read users with various boards receive the overvoltage message, but only a small portion of this already small group of users are actually reporting back with anything after initial RMA or incident.
> 
> The two cases where I've seen personally were on the ROG. One transpired to have a faulty EPROM and the board was replaced, the second case the user had a reply from ASUS Germany who reported back that all rails were being reported incorrectly by a factor of around .1 .2 volts, and they were still investigating. *However it seemed they were able to replicate this consistently*.


you mean NOT replicate?


----------



## Silent Scone

No, from what the reply said it seemed that all voltages were consistently being reported wrong within the BIOS. Likely a completely separate issue and faulty board. Which is what I mean when saying there isn't a lot to go on. Simply receiving the over-voltage message doesn't imply it's the same problem people are experiencing. In an ideal world someone who's receiving this message once without applying 1.8v or a ridiculous amount of Vcore - this board needs to make it into the right hands at ASUS.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> No, from what the reply said it seemed that all voltages were consistently being reported wrong within the BIOS. Likely a completely separate issue and faulty board. Which is what I mean when saying there isn't a lot to go on. Simply receiving the over-voltage message doesn't imply it's the same problem people are experiencing. In an ideal world someone who's receiving this message once without applying 1.8v or a ridiculous amount of Vcore - this board needs to make it into the right hands at ASUS.


ah - got it. Honestly, I'm embarrassed to say how many times I have hit the white, red or black reset buttons after a bench crash or whatever - it's too easy on a bench rig - the hardware has been rock solid, tho the OS has needed "help" standing up at times.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> No, from what the reply said it seemed that all voltages were consistently being reported wrong within the BIOS. Likely a completely separate issue and faulty board. Which is what I mean when saying there isn't a lot to go on. Simply receiving the over-voltage message doesn't imply it's the same problem people are experiencing. In an ideal world someone who's receiving this message once without applying 1.8v or a ridiculous amount of Vcore - this board needs to make it into the right hands at ASUS.


Yeah, I guess it's true. I suspect it most likely to be an issue with the BIOS. Either way the only thing it will affect is the CPU in most cases, so I think buying the Tuning Plan would be a wise decision for any ASUS owner, let alone X99 owners. If ASUS accepted and dealt with all shipping and handling, as well as providing a replacement mobo whilst they tested the faulty sample, would be the best way of going about it.


----------



## Silent Scone

The actual reply is very accommodating and apologetic though, they offered to compensate him obviously for the board and the CPU. Overall though, it's affected such a small number of users I doubt unless it happens to anyone who takes the initiative to go down the proper channels and pursue the issue (and who isn't just in a hurry for a replacement or feels too scorn to bother) it will continue to be a non issue. Platform launched in September last year, and you're talking about less posts than you can count on both hands.

People love a good moan.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pretty sure the ROG boards have not had this issue.


Mine did. I hit the power switch as soon as I saw RED values in the core voltage, luckily saved the chip it appears. And this was when I was still running manual voltages, and I'm certain I didn't dial in 1.7+ (I think it was 1.714v, I didn't pause to jot it down).

If not for the courage of the fearless crew, the Minnow would be lost.

Other than that, the post inedenimadam made above could have been written by me, that's exactly how I feel.

To recap: I had what I assumed to be a driver crash, but upon recovery (from just pressing the reset button on the front of the case) the system went straight to the "Press F1" BIOS prompt screen, like you get when you press the safe mode button on the mobo. As soon as I hit F1, I saw the red voltage value and immediately shut the power off. I never got any "Overvoltage" message, unless it was in with the text on the Press F1 BIOS prompt screen...I just press F1 without reading all of that.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Yeah, I have seen it on a -A, and I know someone has seen it on a Deluxe as well. Whatever causes the bug, it doesn't have a red headed stepchild in it. I stopped worrying about it. I contacted support, got the canned "CLEAR CMOS" response (which I did), paid intel for the tuning plan and stopped wasting brain cycles over things that could go wrong. Would I have bought a different MoBo knowing what I know now? Yes. Am I going to replace it? Not if it doesn't fry my CPU.
> 
> I only have already wasted enough energy discussing and stressing over this. If I never see it again...GREAT! If it kills my CPU, ASUS can have the board back, and intel can give me a new one through the tuning plan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pretty sure the ROG boards have not had this issue.
Click to expand...

It cant be directly correlated, as the user here did not see the overvoltage message, but his symptoms sound exactly the same, while running stock. He is also a member here, and posted in another thread about it:

https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?62963-Dead-CPU-unidentified-LED

This guy saw it on a Extreme and it died:
https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?71384-I-think-my-Rampage-V-Extreme-board-has-killed-my-Intel-i7-5960X-CPU

This guy on OCN saw it three times on his RVE
http://www.overclock.net/t/1561131/5960x-dead/50#post_24192823

Another RVE witness here on OCN:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1561131/5960x-dead/70#post_24241001

There have been incidents on : RVE, Deluxe, -A, and SaberKitty.

SilentScone is right, it is not allot to go on, as this is highly unusual, and cant really be reproduced. Get a tuning plan and contact support if you see it. If you don't, well then you don't need to loose any sleep over it. You are more likely to be hit by lightning.


----------



## tommi6o

I can't get my system to boot with 125 strap. It will just turn off and on and then reset all settings.


----------



## Jpmboy

eh - my bad, I haven't tracked this anomaly (obviously) since it's not something that can be fixed/helped with a thread post.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> It cant be directly correlated, as the user here did not see the overvoltage message, but his symptoms sound exactly the same, while running stock. He is also a member here, and posted in another thread about it:
> 
> https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?62963-Dead-CPU-unidentified-LED
> 
> This guy saw it on a Extreme and it died:
> https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?71384-I-think-my-Rampage-V-Extreme-board-has-killed-my-Intel-i7-5960X-CPU
> 
> This guy on OCN saw it three times on his RVE
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1561131/5960x-dead/50#post_24192823
> 
> Another RVE witness here on OCN:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1561131/5960x-dead/70#post_24241001
> 
> There have been incidents on : RVE, Deluxe, -A, and SaberKitty.
> 
> SilentScone is right, it is not allot to go on, as this is highly unusual, and cant really be reproduced. Get a tuning plan and contact support if you see it. If you don't, well then you don't need to loose any sleep over it. You are more likely to be hit by lightning.


So much conflicting information on the OCN threads there, the failure Techreport witnessed doesn't even remotely mimic what people are experiencing, and even after members reading the comprehensive reply from ASUS they're still comparing the over voltage anomaly to it. In the ROG threads there are a couple of users who state they've had this message before and kept on trucking. The boards that are suffering would need to be looked at, potentially even the CPU samples present at the time. Given events, personally at this stage if I received this message on my Deluxe I would send it off for analysis. People group together to complain but if they can continue to use their motherboard and CPU after an overvoltage event they'd rather keep on going till it occurs again lol.

[EDIT] Forgot to mention all cases seem to have either Seasonic or Flextronic OEM power supplies. Again may or may not be relevant.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Given events, personally at this stage if I received this message on my Deluxe I would send it off for analysis. People group together to complain but if they can continue to use their motherboard and CPU after an overvoltage event they'd rather keep on going till it occurs again lol.


Asus' position is that there is no problem. I'm not sure sending a board in to have it analyzed for no problem would accomplish much. And yeah, since there is no problem, not sure what else there is to do but continue to use the thing until the nonexistent problem takes out my processor. Then Intel can step up, and I'll move on.

I've tried to limit my complaining on the matter. I've posted about here when the issue arose, but haven't even mentioned it in the Asus MoBo threads or on ROG - no point, really.

Would it be better if everybody who had experienced this issue just kept quiet about it? Out of sight, out of mind?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> Asus' position is that there is no problem. I'm not sure sending a board in to have it analyzed for no problem would accomplish much. *And yeah, since there is no problem, not sure what else there is to do but continue to use the thing until the nonexistent problem takes out my processor.* Then Intel can step up, and I'll move on.
> 
> I've tried to limit my complaining on the matter. I've posted about here when the issue arose, but haven't even mentioned it in the Asus MoBo threads or on ROG - no point, really.
> 
> Would it be better if everybody who had experienced this issue just kept quiet about it? Out of sight, out of mind?


Not sure if you're just being sarcastic or reinforcing my point. Nobody is asking you to keep quiet about it, but if ASUS aren't able to replicate this fault, what you might find useful or in fact ASUS may, is correlating components within the systems of potential cases. As above, there might be a potential issue with a specific PSU OEM. It's certainly a pattern I've noticed just from reading the few cases there are.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> Asus' position is that there is no problem. I'm not sure sending a board in to have it analyzed for no problem would accomplish much. *And yeah, since there is no problem, not sure what else there is to do but continue to use the thing until the nonexistent problem takes out my processor.* Then Intel can step up, and I'll move on.
> 
> I've tried to limit my complaining on the matter. I've posted about here when the issue arose, but haven't even mentioned it in the Asus MoBo threads or on ROG - no point, really.
> 
> Would it be better if everybody who had experienced this issue just kept quiet about it? Out of sight, out of mind?
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if you're just being sarcastic or reinforcing my point. Nobody is asking you to keep quiet about it, but if ASUS aren't able to replicate this fault, what you might find useful or in fact ASUS may, is correlating components within the systems of potential cases. As above, there might a potential issue with a specific PSU OEM. It's certainly a pattern I've noticed just from reading the few cases there are.
Click to expand...

Mine is a FSP OEM (NZXT Hale90V2)


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Not sure if you're just being sarcastic or reinforcing my point. Nobody is asking you to keep quiet about it, but if ASUS aren't able to replicate this fault, what you might find useful or in fact ASUS may, is correlating components within the systems of potential cases. As above, there might be a potential issue with a specific PSU OEM. It's certainly a pattern I've noticed just from reading the few cases there are.


I'm certainly not above swapping PSU brands, if I thought that would help. The only troubling part is the one other brand commonality across all the failures. If Asus would just post a notice to not use certain PSU brands, I'd be happy as a clam to swap right out. I might, anyway. That way at least if the issue ever re-appeared, I could scratch PSU brand off my personal list of causes.

ETA:

OK, EVGA 1200 P2 purchased (Super Flower Leadex OEM I think). If this thing boots to vccin again, we can safely cross PSU troubles off our list.

In retrospect, I'm not totally satisfied that the Seasonic wasn't actually acting up a bit. They were a top brand last time I built a computer, I just went with what had worked before. It's hard to prove a negative, so if I never get another voltage spike situation I won't be able to pin it down one way or another. But this is a new build, and all I've done with it is bench/stress runs. I have a fairly good handle on what it can do with this PSU, I'll notice any positive changes with a different PSU.

It came down to something written in the Legit Reviews case. Re-booted and got the OCP click, followed by smoke. That was on a Corsair PSU that's a Seasonic OEM. I've gotten the click a couple of times upon re-boot. Wrote it off as the BIOS shaking itself out, it always booted right back up. But if there's a transient present or induced by the OCP click that's triggering the overvoltage anomaly, I can certainly live without that.

I'm giving Asus the $250 plus shipping benefit of the doubt here.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tommi6o*
> 
> I can't get my system to boot with 125 strap. It will just turn off and on and then reset all settings.


Did you change the core ratios before? 4GHz at 100 = 40, 4GHz at 125 = 30

Very easy mistake to make, and usually results in a rig booting with Q-Code 00 then immediately powering down. Also you can't use Adaptive Voltage with strap 125 or 167.


----------



## tommi6o

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Did you change the core ratios before? 4GHz at 100 = 40, 4GHz at 125 = 30
> 
> Very easy mistake to make, and usually results in a rig booting with Q-Code 00 then immediately powering down. Also you can't use Adaptive Voltage with strap 125 or 167.


I did change the ratio.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tommi6o*
> 
> I did change the ratio.


Did you remember to set voltage to offset or manual? Also make sure the DRAM frequency is set manually vs. Auto. Take some screenshots of the first page of the BIOS with freq and volts using a memstick and F12.


----------



## tommi6o

Now my pc doesn't even boot every time with default settings!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Did you remember to set voltage to offset or manual? Also make sure the DRAM frequency is set manually vs. Auto. Take some screenshots of the first page of the BIOS with freq and volts using a memstick and F12.


Now my pc won't boot every time even with stock bios settings.







I don't know if my mobo is DOA.


----------



## eliteage

So what does everyone think...5930k and 5960k superior to the 6700k?


----------



## 100cotton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eliteage*
> 
> So what does everyone think...5930k and 5960k superior to the 6700k?


More cores = more better


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tommi6o*
> 
> Now my pc doesn't even boot every time with default settings!
> Now my pc won't boot every time even with stock bios settings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if my mobo is DOA.


Clear CMOS.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eliteage*
> 
> So what does everyone think...5930k and 5960k superior to the 6700k?


5820K is much better. Those 2 extra cores come in handy with DX 12, and general usage. 1151 is already outdated.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eliteage*
> 
> So what does everyone think...5930k and 5960k superior to the 6700k?


Depends on your purpose.
Playing older online games @ 1080p and watch naughty films? 6700k will probably overclock higher and handle single threaded tasks better.
Running super high resolution, playing newer dx11 games, or do any rendering/encoding? Cores are king baby!

Sounds like the 6700k may be able to outclock RAM too, looks like the IMC is more robust if RAM OC to the moon is your thing.


----------



## cf4way

These new batches are very good overclockers as it looks like. Been monitoring this thread for a while and got myself 5930K, batch J518..., I have it running at 4.6ghz with 1.25 V for 24/7, cache 4.4ghz with 1.2 V.

I did a test with 1.3 V how far can it go and was able to boot in OS at 4.9 ghz









Very good chip, I guess.

I have a question though, I did set VIN to 1.94 (sensors tell me it is abit more, when fully loaded it goes to 1.96). I did not change LLC, all auto. My mobo is Asus X99-A. Is that OK to leave it on auto? Or is there a danger of high spikes that may damage my CPU since there is no droop at load?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cf4way*
> 
> These new batches are very good overclockers as it looks like. Been monitoring this thread for a while and got myself 5930K, batch J518..., I have it running at 4.6ghz with 1.25 V for 24/7, cache 4.4ghz with 1.2 V.
> 
> I did a test with 1.3 V how far can it go and was able to boot in OS at 4.9 ghz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very good chip, I guess.
> 
> I have a question though, I did set VIN to 1.94 (sensors tell me it is abit more, when fully loaded it goes to 1.96). I did not change LLC, all auto. My mobo is Asus X99-A. Is that OK to leave it on auto? Or is there a danger of high spikes that may damage my CPU since there is no droop at load?


Auto is fine, the number you see on your screen is not the one you worry about anyway, you would need some fancy high powered oscilloscope to catch the overshoot. I think I remember a few pages back Raja mentioning it was like 20mv at its worst, and you would still be within safety if you see 1.96 in software and spiked 20mv in a worst case scenario.

Nice chip! Mine needs 1.32 for 4.5







1.3 for 4.2 cache


----------



## tommi6o

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Clear CMOS.


It works fine now. I have no idea what is causing the boot failure detected error. I still can't run my ram at 2666mhz which this kit is rated at. I'll also get that error if I try to run 125 strap and I did lower cpu muliplier and ram multiplier.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Auto is fine, the number you see on your screen is not the one you worry about anyway, you would need some fancy high powered oscilloscope to catch the overshoot. I think I remember a few pages back Raja mentioning it was like 20mv at its worst, and you would still be within safety if you see 1.96 in software and spiked 20mv in a worst case scenario.
> 
> Nice chip! Mine needs 1.32 for 4.5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.3 for 4.2 cache


Ditto on the volts for our core and cache, the new J batches seem to be much nicer on average.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Ditto on the volts for our core and cache, the new J batches seem to be much nicer on average.


Auto LLC is probably "extreme" if it's like the R5E. So the MB will run a higher VCCIN than you set in bios.


----------



## Armxnian

This is so annoying. After every other reboot, I get machine check exception blue screen on W10 boot. It only started happening today and I didn't change any settings. My settings are conservative: cpu at 1.3, vccin at 1.9, vccsa at 1.1, cache at 3750mhz 1.2v. I haven't crashed a single time when actually in the OS. Sometimes it also hangs during post. I tried raising vccsa to 1.2 and cache to 1.3 but it didn't do anything.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Armxnian*
> 
> This is so annoying. After every other reboot, I get machine check exception blue screen on W10 boot. It only started happening today and I didn't change any settings. My settings are conservative: cpu at 1.3, vccin at 1.9, vccsa at 1.1, cache at 3750mhz 1.2v. I haven't crashed a single time when actually in the OS. Sometimes it also hangs during post. I tried raising vccsa to 1.2 and cache to 1.3 but it didn't do anything.


MCE is either vcore or VCCIN... usually.


----------



## thrgk

what settings or c states can I enable to have the voltage download when the CPU does? I currently have c3, c1, c6 enabled and using manual voltage but the voltage does not downclock.

Is it possible to have voltage downclock with manual or only offset


----------



## Pawelr98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> what settings or c states can I enable to have the voltage download when the CPU does? I currently have c3, c1, c6 enabled and using manual voltage but the voltage does not downclock.
> 
> Is it possible to have voltage downclock with manual or only offset


From my experience on LGA1155 it can be only achieved through offset.

However there's one more option. XTU allows to use "profiles" for every app.

That means you can do such thing:
-Boot with stock/ underclocked&undervolted settings entered in BIOS
-Enter the OC settings in XTU
-match the profile for every demanding app
It's kind of "custom" speedstep.
Something that I really want to have on this platform.


----------



## Armxnian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> MCE is either vcore or VCCIN... usually.


How do I test vccin, same way as vcore? I also don't think it is ram or cache, because when those two were unstable, it would just hang during post,would never get to boot the os. This time it just freezes in random places, but my cpu seems stable when testing it with aida and realbench, and 4.5 at 1.3v is a pretty well known and stable value for the majority, especially j batch.


----------



## Kimir

You have different way to rule out the issue.
I'd try with 1.94v vccin and see how it goes for a start. If it doesn't help, drop the OC to 4.4 keeping 1.3v.
Adjust one setting at a time so you'll know the culprit.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> You have different way to rule out the issue.
> I'd try with 1.94v vccin and see how it goes for a start. If it doesn't help, drop the OC to 4.4 keeping 1.3v.
> Adjust one setting at a time so you'll know the culprit.


^^ This.


----------



## Armxnian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> You have different way to rule out the issue.
> I'd try with 1.94v vccin and see how it goes for a start. If it doesn't help, drop the OC to 4.4 keeping 1.3v.
> Adjust one setting at a time so you'll know the culprit.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> ^^ This.


Spoke too soon, setting 1.94 which thebios reports as 1.968 solved it for a few reboots, but it crashed during windows boot. 1.95 crashed also, should I keep going or something else the problem? Aida and realbench is stable for hours so it doesn't make sense. Cpu at 4.4 does the same thing. I don't get mce anymore it just freezes at the spinning loading sign...


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Armxnian*
> 
> Spoke too soon, setting 1.94 which thebios reports as 1.968 solved it for a few reboots, but it crashed during windows boot. 1.95 crashed also, should I keep going or something else the problem? Aida and realbench is stable for hours so it doesn't make sense. Cpu at 4.4 does the same thing. I don't get mce anymore it just freezes at the spinning loading sign...


What memory frequency are you running?


----------



## Pawelr98

Up and running this 3x4GB.

Posted fine on 2400mhz but I downclocked the ram to 2133mhz.
I will prepare bootable memtest to test if I can use it at 2400mhz.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pawelr98*
> 
> Up and running this 3x4GB.
> 
> Posted fine on 2400mhz but I downclocked the ram to 2133mhz.
> I will prepare bootable memtest to test if I can use it at 2400mhz.


get a copy of HCI memtest and if you buy the pro version ($5) there's a bat file from Praz to open the necessary instances.








wouldn't bother with memtest86+ or the dos boot version.


----------



## Pawelr98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Pawelr98*
> 
> Up and running this 3x4GB.
> 
> Posted fine on 2400mhz but I downclocked the ram to 2133mhz.
> I will prepare bootable memtest to test if I can use it at 2400mhz.
> 
> 
> 
> get a copy of HCI memtest and if you buy the pro version ($5) there's a bat file from Praz to open the necessary instances.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wouldn't bother with memtest86+ or the dos boot version.
Click to expand...

For now the memory managed to get through 2 passes of Memtes86 in DOS.

HCL Memtest is the next step.
Double testing never hurts.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pawelr98*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Pawelr98*
> 
> Up and running this 3x4GB.
> 
> Posted fine on 2400mhz but I downclocked the ram to 2133mhz.
> I will prepare bootable memtest to test if I can use it at 2400mhz.
> 
> 
> 
> get a copy of HCI memtest and if you buy the pro version ($5) there's a bat file from Praz to open the necessary instances.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wouldn't bother with memtest86+ or the dos boot version.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For now the memory managed to get through 2 passes of Memtes86 in DOS.
> 
> HCL Memtest is the next step.
> Double testing never hurts.
Click to expand...

You should check that new Google/Linux test that has been floating around, brought my otherwise HCI stable RAM overclock to its knees.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> You should check that new Google/Linux test that has been floating around, brought my otherwise HCI stable RAM overclock to its knees.


Definitely, I don't even bother with HCI anymore. I boot up the LiveCD and run the memstresstest for 1 hour after OCing RAM. If it passes, I move on to other things - no point leaving a rig on for hours on end when that Linux tool does it so much faster (and quickly and free of charge).


----------



## Pawelr98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> You should check that new Google/Linux test that has been floating around, brought my otherwise HCI stable RAM overclock to its knees.
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely, I don't even bother with HCI anymore. I boot up the LiveCD and run the memstresstest for 1 hour after OCing RAM. If it passes, I move on to other things - no point leaving a rig on for hours on end when that Linux tool does it so much faster (and quickly and free of charge).
Click to expand...

The problem is that I don't have any optical drive.

So I will do Liveusb. If it works correctly of course. Recently I tried to boot some linux on T5735 and on Iskra.it just locked at "dos loading screen".
I wanted to check out Linux Mint anyway. I hope it works properly on my system.


----------



## thrgk

Can someone post a link to the linux memstresstest?


----------



## Pawelr98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Can someone post a link to the linux memstresstest?


http://www.overclock.net/t/1510328/asus-x99-motherboard-series-official-support-thread-north-american-users-only/8600_100#post_24246597


----------



## thrgk

ty


----------



## MR-e

Guys, I just purchased a 5820k and asrock fatal1ty x99m killer 3.1. I'm looking to oc around 4.0 - 4.5ghz with about 1.3v max. For haswell-e, do you guys run a constant vcore? Or is there an offset method to lower volts while in idle?

I haven't overclocked since very early sandy bridge days so I'm trying to get caught up to speed. Any in depth guide will be greatly appreciated


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> Guys, I just purchased a 5820k and asrock fatal1ty x99m killer 3.1. I'm looking to oc around 4.0 - 4.5ghz with about 1.3v max. For haswell-e, do you guys run a constant vcore? Or is there an offset method to lower volts while in idle?
> 
> I haven't overclocked since very early sandy bridge days so I'm trying to get caught up to speed. Any in depth guide will be greatly appreciated


I just went from manual to adaptive (vcore)/offset (cache). Start reading Top of this page, some insight. There are also a couple of sticky threads at the ROG Forums in the Rampage V Extreme Forum


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> You should check that new Google/Linux test that has been floating around, brought my otherwise HCI stable RAM overclock to its knees.


THat's pretty strange - I've tried 4 different machines now (5960X/R5E, 4960X/r4BE, 2700K/AsrockE3G3, and a QX9650/DX48BT2, all had passed HCI, and all did the same with the linux app.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Definitely, I don't even bother with HCI anymore. I boot up the LiveCD and run the memstresstest for 1 hour after OCing RAM. If it passes, I move on to other things - no point leaving a rig on for hours on end when that Linux tool does it so much faster (and quickly and free of charge).


lol - the time difference is huge with 32GB of ram. I'm still not convinced stressapptest is actually more robust, different - yes. And will not reflect the Windows' overhead.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> And will not reflect the Windows' overhead.


That Windows overhead seemed to be causing me issues. I'd fail within 200% of HCI, but under Linux it passes for 2 hours (this is my long term memory OC). I can go even lower timings in Windows and it will survive, but with HCI, instant failure. Tricky world, eh?


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Definitely, I don't even bother with HCI anymore. I boot up the LiveCD and run the memstresstest for 1 hour after OCing RAM. If it passes, I move on to other things - no point leaving a rig on for hours on end when that Linux tool does it so much faster (and quickly and free of charge).


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> That Windows overhead seemed to be causing me issues. I'd fail within 200% of HCI, but under Linux it passes for 2 hours (this is my long term memory OC). I can go even lower timings in Windows and it will survive, but with HCI, instant failure. Tricky world, eh?


Hello

Aren't these two posts contradictory?


----------



## Armxnian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> What memory frequency are you running?


OC has nothing to do with it. I just tried at default bios settings and I still randomly crash at os boot up...


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Armxnian*
> 
> OC has nothing to do with it. I just tried at default bios settings and I still randomly crash at os boot up...


ram at default also.. so you did a clrcmos and then set only the boot priority and the rig cannot load the W10 desktop?
(sorry if I'm late to the discussion.







)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> That Windows overhead seemed to be causing me issues. I'd fail within 200% of HCI, but under Linux it passes for 2 hours (this is my long term memory OC). I can go even lower timings in Windows and it will survive, but with HCI, instant failure. Tricky world, eh?


lol - you're gonna have to stick with linux then.


----------



## Armxnian

This is unreal, and I think the culprit was my first guess. Having my spare Samsung 840 evo ssd plugged in causes the boot failure. Freezes during post or windows boot. Succesfully booted 10 times in a row with it unplugged, the moment I plug it in I get 2 failed boots. I tried plugging my hdd in the same sata port and the same thing happens. I already removed all extra boot options using bcdedit. I remember yesterday it started happening right after I messed with boot settings. I disabled CSM for my nvme drive and put SATA support on boot drive only to speed things up. One of these is the problem. Need to go out right now but I'll play with it in a couple of hours.


----------



## scorpscarx

Which voltage reading should I be checking in windows for 5820k on gigabyte board, aida64 basically shows the vid, if I set a manual voltage of 1.320 for example:

Aida 64 will read 1.320 as "vcore" with no fluctuation, it also reads with no fluctuation on stock auto 1.080 or whatever.

Cpuz will read 1.320 as vid with no fluctuation.

Hwinfo will read each of the 6 cores as 1.320 "vid", but has an additional single "vcore" reading which actually scales down correctly and loads up to 1.333 correctly.

With my asus board, hwinfo showed all 4 cores on the 4790k scaling under 'vcore.'

I am trying to determine if that lone 'vcore' reading in hwinfo for the 5820k is showing the actual, scaling vcore, which would confirm that setting manual volt in bios is indeed letting the core idle correctly in windows(with speedstepping and c states enabled).


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> I'm certainly not above swapping PSU brands, if I thought that would help. The only troubling part is the one other brand commonality across all the failures. If Asus would just post a notice to not use certain PSU brands, I'd be happy as a clam to swap right out. I might, anyway. That way at least if the issue ever re-appeared, I could scratch PSU brand off my personal list of causes.
> 
> ETA:
> 
> OK, EVGA 1200 P2 purchased (Super Flower Leadex OEM I think). If this thing boots to vccin again, we can safely cross PSU troubles off our list.
> 
> In retrospect, I'm not totally satisfied that the Seasonic wasn't actually acting up a bit. They were a top brand last time I built a computer, I just went with what had worked before. It's hard to prove a negative, so if I never get another voltage spike situation I won't be able to pin it down one way or another. But this is a new build, and all I've done with it is bench/stress runs. I have a fairly good handle on what it can do with this PSU, I'll notice any positive changes with a different PSU.
> 
> It came down to something written in the Legit Reviews case. Re-booted and got the OCP click, followed by smoke. That was on a Corsair PSU that's a Seasonic OEM. I've gotten the click a couple of times upon re-boot. Wrote it off as the BIOS shaking itself out, it always booted right back up. But if there's a transient present or induced by the OCP click that's triggering the overvoltage anomaly, I can certainly live without that.
> 
> I'm giving Asus the $250 plus shipping benefit of the doubt here.


OK, first post up with EVGA P2 1200. Now we can scratch PSU brand off our list if the anomaly resurfaces.

First impression: Nice. Better cabling than the Seasonic, more like the trusty ol' Seasonic 860 I have.


----------



## Armxnian

Fixed my boot issue. There is an option in the bios that lets you choose what devices that are connected to SATA ports are available during post. Selecting "only boot drive" causes boot failures. Selecting "hard drives only" also causes boot failures. Setting it to "all devices" boots successfully every time.

Seems like a problem when your OS is on an NVME drive. So to those having a similar issue it is not because of unstable overclock settings.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> That Windows overhead seemed to be causing me issues. I'd fail within 200% of HCI, but under Linux it passes for 2 hours (this is my long term memory OC). I can go even lower timings in Windows and it will survive, but with HCI, instant failure. Tricky world, eh?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Aren't these two posts contradictory?


Seems like something else at play there. Wouldn't rule out training drift


----------



## Desolutional

I leave the rig on for a few hours, varying load before running either test (this also helps identify insane setting instability like CL10 or lower which do appear in the form of Windows lock ups or glitches). With HCI I think it was something to do with DPC latency or drivers - a combo of both I guess, maybe even hardware polling or something else. Saying that, an unstable RAM clock (which I know personally) will fail HCI at 20% and fail Linux immediately - it just fills the entire terminal with errors; HCI definitely works in that case. Another reason why I prefer Linux is because it feels closer to the actual hardware than Windows which is masked behind the GUI. I ran both tests back to front, starting with Windows, then booting back to Linux to test for an hour. All I know is that Linux works, and that's good enough for me. Haven't had a single crash with "HCI unstable" settings since June (I just decided to ignore HCI altogether and brave it). I'll try running HCI on a vanilla copy of W10 (no user drivers) and check at the end of the day.


----------



## Silent Scone

Memory errors are memory errors when push comes to shove, but I have no doubt there are more than a few users who are not HCI stable and go about their daily business without any forewarning that the memory isn't entirely stable.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Memory errors are memory errors when push comes to shove, but I have no doubt there are more than a few users who are not HCI stable and go about their daily business without any *forewarning* that the memory isn't entirely stable.


That's the key... it's cruel how Windows OS can become corrupted over time on a seemingly "_rock solid_" OC.


----------



## Arne Saknussemm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> It cant be directly correlated, as the user here did not see the overvoltage message, but his symptoms sound exactly the same, while running stock. He is also a member here, and posted in another thread about it:
> 
> https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?62963-Dead-CPU-unidentified-LED
> 
> This guy saw it on a Extreme and it died:
> https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?71384-I-think-my-Rampage-V-Extreme-board-has-killed-my-Intel-i7-5960X-CPU
> 
> This guy on OCN saw it three times on his RVE
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1561131/5960x-dead/50#post_24192823
> 
> Another RVE witness here on OCN:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1561131/5960x-dead/70#post_24241001
> 
> There have been incidents on : RVE, Deluxe, -A, and SaberKitty.
> 
> SilentScone is right, it is not allot to go on, as this is highly unusual, and cant really be reproduced. Get a tuning plan and contact support if you see it. If you don't, well then you don't need to loose any sleep over it. You are more likely to be hit by lightning.


That was me....:-(

At first I did continue using the board...just thought my chip had died as some do...but since reading about and after no answer from ASUS I have found more and more posts of ASUS boards killing chips...many with overvoltage warnings...some people have PMd me with similar stories even!

Something is not right in the state of Denmark

I'm on holiday but when I get back to my rig I'm not going to fire it up....RVE out and Gigabyte in and then I'll breathe easy

Something is very wrong with power delivery on some ASUS boards or some combination of ASUS board and some CPUs.....


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Read back a few pages, an interesting correlation between those who have suffered the event and the PSU OEM they were using.

I've changed PSU brands on the slight chance it makes a difference. If I never have another event, I'll never know and that's fine - I just want a computer that doesn't self immolate. If it happens again, then that's one thing we know doesn't affect the anomaly.


----------



## DarthBaggins

I myself have debated on swapping to the MSI SLI Plus from my RVE but might go the gigabyte route as well, mainly I'm comfortable with Gigabytes bios GUI after using my z97xSOC Force for a while


----------



## opt33

yesterday received Asrock extreme 6 mobo and 5930k (wasteful whim decision from 5820K hoped for better bin). Only mobo gripes are boots slow ~40 seconds (first bios, no updates yet), no vcore readings only vid, and lacks OC features of GB/ASUS. Ok board for a year, but back to GB/ASUS next year with skylake E.

4.6 at 1.3v, instant prime 27.9 freeze (blend 128-4096).
4.5 at 1.3v, 2 cores erred at 30 mins prime (temps max 72c)
4.5 at 1.31v looped x264 o/n without issue (didnt want to run prime o/n). Same 2 cores erred after ~2 hours this am with prime 27.9.

Probably end up with 4.5 with 1.32-1.33ish.

Currently running 4.4 at 1.3v to test UC 40 w/ 1.22v cache, and 2666 ram, SA +.15, dram 1.36. prime for 45 mins so far, will let it go few hours.

Getting 2666 CAS 14/13 with 4.5ghz should be straightforward. Then ? if 3000 CAS 15 any faster than 2666 CAS 13 or 14, guess I will bench both ways, then see if worth the hassle.

2 questions...
1) I assume it is just SA and dram v for increasing ram, and cache v for uncore? Any other volts/settings typical? Have input volts 1.9, LLC midrange (1.85v input load)
2) If I change strap to 125, does that typically alter vcore requirement or just make easier for higher ram speed?


----------



## Cutbait

On suicide watch here with the X99 Sabertooth and a 5820k running at 4.582
Running Corsair LPX 16GB (4 x 4GB) 2666C15 with XMP 2800 memory profile applied.
uncore overclock to 4200

Giving 1.30 volts to the CPU
VCCIN loads up to 1.952
VCCSA set to 1.02 in bios (about 1.03 actual)
CPU Cache voltage at 1.195
DRAM voltage at 1.28 (about 1.295 actual)
Running bios 1801

HCI memtest and AIDA64 cache stable
RealBench and x264 stable

Running on 4 months now issue free..... so far









My condolences to the owners of the fried chips that have fallen as a result of the overvoltage issue.


----------



## scorpscarx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> I myself have debated on swapping to the MSI SLI Plus from my RVE but might go the gigabyte route as well, mainly I'm comfortable with Gigabytes bios GUI after using my z97xSOC Force for a while


I've used both, I like the gigabyte much more now, will stick with soc line in the future for motherboards definately.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> no vcore readings


See if there is 1 vcore reading buried somewhere in hwinfo, I'm trusting that one for now, seems to be scaling down correctly at idle with manual voltage entered in bios.

Next step, bust out the multimeter and check these measure points lol.


----------



## Desolutional

HCI passed more than 800% with no errors this time on a Vanilla Windows install. Before it was erroring at 200-400% with the same settings. Must be a problem with the drivers or apps I install then I guess. I'll just stick to Linux for tests now however - less problems on my end. Thanks for the advice anyway - as I can't simply keep a vanilla install for HCI or diagnose which driver or app is causing the issues. I doubt it is a driver or app, but it's too much hassle to bother with at the mo.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> HCI passed more than 800% with no errors this time on a Vanilla Windows install. Before it was erroring at 200-400% with the same settings. Must be a problem with the drivers or apps I install then I guess. I'll just stick to Linux for tests now however - less problems on my end. Thanks for the advice anyway - as I can't simply keep a vanilla install for HCI or diagnose which driver or app is causing the issues. I doubt it is a driver or app, but it's too much hassle to bother with at the mo.


Yeah, so that's what I'm saying - with stressapptest (which is a light OS- very vanilla) a "Pass" is confirming the hardware and bios settings for that environment. Says little about how those settings will handle a memory load in a different OS environment. just


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Yeah, so that's what I'm saying - with stressapptest (which is a light OS- very vanilla) a "Pass" is confirming the hardware and bios settings for that environment. Says little about how those settings will handle a memory load in a different OS environment. just


The Mint OS needs more voltage than the MS OSes so far, including in Prime and more than HCI does for the type of passes most people run (less than 1500% coverage) - which means that anything that passes sufficiently there is stable in the MS OSes.


----------



## HeadlessKnight

I find IBT 2.54 Stress test @ Very High to be very reliable. It might not detect errors quickly but it can when enough runs are done. I usually do 100-125 runs if the CPU passed all those runs then it is pretty much stable at every load you throw at it.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeadlessKnight*
> 
> I find IBT 2.54 Stress test @ Very High to be very reliable. It might not detect errors quickly but it can when enough runs are done. I usually do 100-125 runs if the CPU passed all those runs then it is pretty much stable at every load you throw at it.


Can you please link me to the Apps download page? Or attach one?


----------



## HeadlessKnight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Can you please link me to the Apps download page? Or attach one?


http://www.majorgeeks.com/files/details/intelburntest.html
http://www.softpedia.com/get/System/Benchmarks/IntelBurnTest.shtml


----------



## aznsniper911

Got my 5960x @ 4.6ghz stable with 1.3v using realbench and x264 but when I try to stablize 4.7ghz, upping the voltage to 1.344 doesn't help stabilize it at all. Increased input voltage to 1.96 and still no dice.

You guys think 4.6ghz is basically what my 24/7 speeds are?


----------



## Pawelr98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aznsniper911*
> 
> Got my 5960x @ 4.6ghz stable with 1.3v using realbench and x264 but when I try to stablize 4.7ghz, upping the voltage to 1.344 doesn't help stabilize it at all. Increased input voltage to 1.96 and still no dice.
> 
> You guys think 4.6ghz is basically what my 24/7 speeds are?


And what BSOD's BCCode do you get at 4.7Ghz ?


----------



## aznsniper911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pawelr98*
> 
> And what BSOD's BCCode do you get at 4.7Ghz ?


This is interesting also. I use the stress test in realbench. First 30 secs or so, all the fans speed up and cpu utilization goes to 100% then the fan slows down and the realbench stops and my cpu utilization becomes normal windows usage. I try to run the stress test a second time and it either happens again like that or bsod. Sometimes takes a third or fourth retry of the test for it to bsod

However SC2 and BF4 plays flawlessly at those same settings.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aznsniper911*
> 
> This is interesting also. I use the stress test in realbench. First 30 secs or so, all the fans speed up and cpu utilization goes to 100% then the fan slows down and the realbench stops and my cpu utilization becomes normal windows usage. I try to run the stress test a second time and it either happens again like that or bsod. Sometimes takes a third or fourth retry of the test for it to bsod
> 
> However SC2 and BF4 plays flawlessly at those same settings.


I think you're getting the "Instability Detected" error in Realbench (check the GUI for me next time you do that test thing). That usually happens when the system is being stressed then dropped back down to idle due to the test halting. What cooling setup are you using - and what temps are you running. Don't kill your chip early, check those vital stats first and we can tell you where to go from there. As to the SC2 and BF4, yeah a rig can be game stable at lower volts (my AMD rig worked like that it would fail P95 no matter what, but games would be fine). Please note that if Realbench is failing straight away then that means h.264 encoding is NOT functional or Luxmark is failing immediately. What this means, is your rig can fail any time, and completely randomly when put under heavy load. Another way to test this is to download "Handbrake" and start a video encode - if it crashes or BSoDs in the first few minutes, it's time to reduce the clocks and/or frequency.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> The *Mint OS needs more voltage than the MS OSes so far*, including in Prime and more than HCI does for the type of passes most people run (less than 1500% coverage) - which means that anything that passes sufficiently there is stable in the MS OSes.


Probably so tho I didn't notice that increased voltage need in mint.Didn't stay with mint for any time - it did fine with the same vcore etc settings for 4.6 as windows. But, that was not what I was getting at (maybe a bit cryptically). Basically, testing ram in mint provides an operating environment different from windows... so one can really only draw conclusions regarding stability in the tested environment/background. Mint probably does not mimic windows' peculiarities, and vice-versa. Either way - either or both is better than what is usually done to establish ram stability.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeadlessKnight*
> 
> I find IBT 2.54 Stress test @ Very High to be very reliable. It might not detect errors quickly but it can when enough runs are done. I usually do 100-125 runs if the CPU passed all those runs then it is pretty much stable at every load you throw at it.


smoke 'em if you got 'em.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Probably so tho I didn't notice that increased voltage need in mint.Didn't stay with mint for any time - it did fine with the same vcore etc settings for 4.6 as windows. But, that was not what I was getting at (maybe a bit cryptically). Basically, testing ram in mint provides an operating environment different from windows... so one can really only draw conclusions regarding stability in the tested environment/background. Mint probably does not mimic windows' peculiarities, and vice-versa. Either way - either or both is better than what is usually done to establish ram stability.


Hello
I think what most will find is if the memory passes using the Google stress test it will also pass any type of memory testing from within Windows also. As we have noted previously the error detection is much faster with the Google app. To really see the difference work with some of the more obscure memory settings. While optimizing some of the sense amps earlier today a minor change resulted in the Google test shutting down the system as soon as the actual memory testing started. Booting into Windows and using Memtest for Windows coverage would go to 100% - 150% before a single error was thrown. We knew before posting that this app would not be for everyone. Up till now though every test I have performed has shown the Google app to be quicker and more stringent when testing memory stability.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> I think what most will find is if the memory passes using the Google stress test it will also pass any type of memory testing from within Windows also. As we have noted previously the error detection is much faster with the Google app. To really see the difference work with some of the more obscure memory settings. While optimizing some of the sense amps earlier today a minor change resulted in the Google test shutting down the system as soon as the actual memory testing started. Booting into Windows and using Memtest for Windows coverage would go to 100% - 150% before a single error was thrown. We knew before posting that this app would not be for everyone. Up till now though every test I have performed has shown the Google app to be quicker and more stringent when testing memory stability.


Thanks Praz, Raja - I've been using both (when needed) with some modestly tight memory settings... and stressapp is very, VERY handy with 32GB. HCI takes a day to do even 10 laps. I'll keep the SSD handy going forward. May help with a next ram kit or build!


----------



## aznsniper911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> I think you're getting the "Instability Detected" error in Realbench (check the GUI for me next time you do that test thing). That usually happens when the system is being stressed then dropped back down to idle due to the test halting. What cooling setup are you using - and what temps are you running. Don't kill your chip early, check those vital stats first and we can tell you where to go from there. As to the SC2 and BF4, yeah a rig can be game stable at lower volts (my AMD rig worked like that it would fail P95 no matter what, but games would be fine). Please note that if Realbench is failing straight away then that means h.264 encoding is NOT functional or Luxmark is failing immediately. What this means, is your rig can fail any time, and completely randomly when put under heavy load. Another way to test this is to download "Handbrake" and start a video encode - if it crashes or BSoDs in the first few minutes, it's time to reduce the clocks and/or frequency.


Using a h100i GTX until I can get my custom loop together. I tried to do it again at first and it bsod with a watchdog error. I usually run into the mid 70s. I didn't think putting it below 1.35v would do it any harm.


----------



## mus1mus

So many healthy talks about RAM stability as of late. One quick question guys, how long can HCI memtest detect instabilities that were somewhat covered up due to ECC? 400% coverage enough?

Praz believes Mint Memtest to be faster but I can't get a copy at the moment.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Probably so tho I didn't notice that increased voltage need in mint.Didn't stay with mint for any time - it did fine with the same vcore etc settings for 4.6 as windows. But, that was not what I was getting at (maybe a bit cryptically). Basically, testing ram in mint provides an operating environment different from windows... so one can really only draw conclusions regarding stability in the tested environment/background. Mint probably does not mimic windows' peculiarities, and vice-versa. Either way - either or both is better than what is usually done to establish ram stability.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> smoke 'em if you got 'em.


This kind of logic applies when the test used to stress the system is less stressful than the environment it will be used in. As the stressApptest is more stressful over equivalent time than any available memory test for the MS OSes, there is no peculiarity that will be bypassed by running Mint and the Google Stressapptest to test memory for eventual use with a MS OS. It saves time to use it, and it catches random stress with loads generated by releasing and grabbing memory in random nature, just like applications (background OS is not relevant to data patterns, as that is all the memory sees).

Secondly, the POST memory training is more stressful than most testing performed in the Windows OS. For most people getting as close to that situation as possible is advisable to avoid POST issues from day to day.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> This kind of logic applies when the test used to stress the system is less stressful than the environment it will be used in. As the stressApptest is more stressful over equivalent time than any available memory test for the MS OSes, there is no peculiarity that will be bypassed by running Mint and the Google Stressapptest to test memory for eventual use with a MS OS. It saves time to use it, and it catches random stress with loads generated by releasing and grabbing memory in random nature, just like applications (background OS is not relevant to data patterns, as that is all the memory sees).
> 
> *Secondly, the POST memory training is more stressful than most testing performed in the Windows OS. For most people getting as close to that situation as possible is advisable to avoid POST issues from day to day.*


This has crossed my mind quite a lot. The training routines on these new boards seem far more stringent than previous platforms on DDR3. Months back when I was tuning in 3000 I was at a junction for a time because HCI was passing without any problems but every so often the system would fail training, once every 30-40 power ups maybe even less frequent than that, but failing nonetheless. If testing within Mint resolves these issues faster I'd recommend anyone to use it especially when using frequencies of 3000+. Huge time saver likely


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> This kind of logic applies when the test used to stress the system is less stressful than the environment it will be used in. As the stressApptest is more stressful over equivalent time than any available memory test for the MS OSes, t*here is no peculiarity that will be bypassed by running Mint and the Google Stressapptest* to test memory for eventual use with a MS OS. It saves time to use it, and it catches random stress with loads generated by releasing and grabbing memory in random nature, just like applications (background OS is not relevant to data patterns, as that is all the memory sees).
> 
> Secondly, the POST memory training is more stressful than most testing performed in the Windows OS. For most people getting as close to that situation as possible is advisable to avoid POST issues from day to day.










- just don't include PrecisionX, Nvidia 353.62 drivers, Windows10 and benchmark driver crashes in there and I'm sure you are right. That's a peculiarity I hope mint doesn't experience. (I know - that's not ram related).


----------



## Silent Scone

Had no issues here with PX on WIN 10 here bud. Although I haven't gone edging for driver crashes


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Had no issues here with PX on WIN 10 here bud. Although I haven't gone edging for driver crashes


It's more W10 and the new drivers than solely PX or AB. Try enabling K-boost (basically required for benching a KP) and have at it. A driver crash-recovery while in k-boost will then set the card to 1.045V (dmm) and 1201MHz as the base 2D clock (clock#62 in the KP bios). Could happen on w8.1 with the 353.62 w8.1 driver, but took some serious abuse. Now - 1 driver crash is enough.
Yeah - just routine OCs on the card and some gaming won't do it. BTW - here's a single card FS run after a short CODAW session - not bad for game clocks!

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5627298


----------



## Silent Scone

Ah, yeah I've not used KBOOST on Windows 10 yet. Annoying bug for sure


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Ah, yeah I've not used KBOOST on Windows 10 yet. Annoying bug for sure


Yeah - a very common/prevalent bug. No need for k-boost outside of certain benchmarks anyway.


----------



## MR-e

guys, I found my stable 24/7 low voltage overclock of 4.2ghz - 1.2vcore. Testing using Asus Realbench 2.41 for 6+ hours and all passed. I haven't touched any other setting yet, next i'll be working on getting my ram to run at 3000mhz as it's rated to do so from corsair.

before I start, just wondering how do I change from fixed vcore to an offset voltage? before I did the 4.2 overclock, I checked bios settings at all default and it read my vcore as 0.957V, would that be the vid? If so, do I now then require an offset voltage of +0.25V to get an equivalent 1.2v fixed vcore? I'd like the cpu to run as cool as possible without pushing 1.2v 24/7.

thanks!


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> This has crossed my mind quite a lot. The training routines on these new boards seem far more stringent than previous platforms on DDR3. Months back when I was tuning in 3000 I was at a junction for a time because HCI was passing without any problems but every so often the system would fail training, once every 30-40 power ups maybe even less frequent than that, but failing nonetheless. If testing within Mint resolves these issues faster I'd recommend anyone to use it especially when using frequencies of 3000+. Huge time saver likely


Hello

Training is more difficult to pass than a HCI type test because of the requirements of the pass/fail. During training the electrical signals are adjusted so as not to encroach upon a predefined programmable window. So the results are either a pass or fail. Memory timing adjustments using an operating system based test also allows adjustment of some of these signals. However, these tests rely on bits of data to be written and read correctly to determine the successful passing of the tests. Minor misalignment of the waveforms may still result in the data remaining valid for the period of time of the testing. This result may not hold true with different types of testing, use or subsequent drift.

The screenshots below are eye diagrams of several timing waveforms with multiple traces of each waveform. They also have a valid region mask superimposed. The shape and size of the mask will vary depending on the signals being observed and the speed of those signals. The two sinusoidal waveforms are the ones of interest. There is a lot of info that can be obtained from these screenshots but the two important ones are the crossing of the two waveforms and the distance of them from the mask. The top trace shows a valid signal group. The two waveforms cross each other at their center point and there is good margin all around the mask. Ideally the multiple traces of each waveform would appear as a single trace and the entire set of waveforms would be shifted to the right in reference to the mask. However, in the real world there is seldom such a thing as a perfect circuit. This configuration would pass training.

The bottom screenshot would result in failed training. One of the traces passes through the mask indicating that the current settings or design violates specs and memory corruption may occur. The minor incursion into the mask may still allow passing operating system based memory tests that are only looking for faulty bits. With this configuration memory errors will occur under the correct conditions form within the operating system. This failure will depend on how often the incursion takes place and how the system is used. Also in this screenshot the crossing points of the multiple traces are much wider which can also result in memory corruption.

That minor signal faults at the electrical level may still appear stable in actual use has been confirmed multiple times. Using a higher memory voltage during POST than what is used once in the operating system validates this. Increasing the voltage increases the margins for valid timing windows. A lower voltage once booted into the operating system decreases the margins to where the signal integrity is again compromised. The violation may occur infrequently enough that it does not take place during the testing or the testing may not be susceptible to the particular violation.

The second screenshot also shows why random BD type error codes appear. If the single trace that is outside of spec was sightly higher the system would pass training. There would be no margin for error though. A temperature change or circuit drift may move the trace either up or down. If down training would fail. Likewise the trace directly above this one just touches the corner of the mask. Any further degradation would result in this failing training also.

There is quite a bit of disparity between what is electrically valid and passing memory type tests from within the operating system. While marginally faulty timing signals may not manifest errors in normal use the possibility always exists. The Google memory test app seems to close this difference significantly.


----------



## moorhen2

Very informative, thanks Praz.


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Adding unmatched sticks (even identical SKUs) can affect your ram/imc/cache OC for sure.


Even matched sticks can do this. More ranks is more ranks.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> I was primarily hoping by sticking to usb 3.1, there would be some silent improvements in mobo since would be newest revision, after reading about all the X99 issues...that is problem with coming late to the party...mostly just issues get posted, not the problem free ones.


My ASRock X99 OC Formula, original version, runs really well...until I try to use post 1.63B firmware on it. ASRock screwed something up in their recent firmware. I told them about some of my symptoms and how to reproduce them, but either a language barrier or lack of concern prevented them from duplicating my results.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *centvalny*
> 
> Asus X99-M WS...incoming


If I were to buy an ASUS X99 board, this would be it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eliteage*
> 
> So what does everyone think...5930k and 5960k superior to the 6700k?


In total aggregate CPU performance and available I/O, even on the 5820k, is quite a bit better.

However, the 6700k is somewhat faster single-threaded, has working TSX, and the Z170 platform has some features X99 does not.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> wouldn't bother with memtest86+ or the dos boot version.


Bootable memory tests are handy for making sure an OC is stable enough to bother with more indepth testing, and to make sure you won't corrupt anything if you boot with particularly flaky settings.

Memtest86 (not plus) is also the only remotely free software I've seen that has a row hammer test, though DDR4 should generally be immune to this.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Training is more difficult to pass than a HCI type test because of the requirements of the pass/fail. During training the electrical signals are adjusted so as not to encroach upon a predefined programmable window. So the results are either a pass or fail. Memory timing adjustments using an operating system based test also allows adjustment of some of these signals. However, these tests rely on bits of data to be written and read correctly to determine the successful passing of the tests. Minor misalignment of the waveforms may still result in the data remaining valid for the period of time of the testing. This result may not hold true with different types of testing, use or subsequent drift.
> 
> The screenshots below are eye diagrams of several timing waveforms with multiple traces of each waveform. They also have a valid region mask superimposed. The shape and size of the mask will vary depending on the signals being observed and the speed of those signals. The two sinusoidal waveforms are the ones of interest. There is a lot of info that can be obtained from these screenshots but the two important ones are the crossing of the two waveforms and the distance of them from the mask. The top trace shows a valid signal group. The two waveforms cross each other at their center point and there is good margin all around the mask. Ideally the multiple traces of each waveform would appear as a single trace and the entire set of waveforms would be shifted to the right in reference to the mask. However, in the real world there is seldom such a thing as a perfect circuit. This configuration would pass training.
> 
> The bottom screenshot would result in failed training. One of the traces passes through the mask indicating that the current settings or design violates specs and memory corruption may occur. The minor incursion into the mask may still allow passing operating system based memory tests that are only looking for faulty bits. With this configuration memory errors will occur under the correct conditions form within the operating system. This failure will depend on how often the incursion takes place and how the system is used. Also in this screenshot the crossing points of the multiple traces are much wider which can also result in memory corruption.
> 
> That minor signal faults at the electrical level may still appear stable in actual use has been confirmed multiple times. Using a higher memory voltage during POST than what is used once in the operating system validates this. Increasing the voltage increases the margins for valid timing windows. A lower voltage once booted into the operating system decreases the margins to where the signal integrity is again compromised. The violation may occur infrequently enough that it does not take place during the testing or the testing may not be susceptible to the particular violation.
> 
> The second screenshot also shows why random BD type error codes appear. If the single trace that is outside of spec was sightly higher the system would pass training. There would be no margin for error though. A temperature change or circuit drift may move the trace either up or down. If down training would fail. Likewise the trace directly above this one just touches the corner of the mask. Any further degradation would result in this failing training also.
> 
> There is quite a bit of disparity between what is electrically valid and passing memory type tests from within the operating system. While marginally faulty timing signals may not manifest errors in normal use the possibility always exists. The Google memory test app seems to close this difference significantly.


Awesome post Praz, thanks. Passing post consistently is something that's become more of a glaring complaint from users and seemingly this-does spring from not understanding what is happening when a memory training code is received. Not to scold all frustrated users, X99 has made me more aware of training consistency than before


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> Even matched sticks can do this. More ranks is more ranks.


I thought that was a problem with the subtimings being different on sticks from different kits as opposed to the stress on the IMC?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> *Even matched sticks can do this. More ranks is more ranks.*
> My ASRock X99 OC Formula, original version, runs really well...until I try to use post 1.63B firmware on it. ASRock screwed something up in their recent firmware. I told them about some of my symptoms and how to reproduce them, but either a language barrier or lack of concern prevented them from duplicating my results.
> If I were to buy an ASUS X99 board, this would be it.
> In total aggregate CPU performance and available I/O, even on the 5820k, is quite a bit better.
> 
> However, the 6700k is somewhat faster single-threaded, has working TSX, and the Z170 platform has some features X99 does not.
> Bootable memory tests are handy for making sure an OC is stable enough to bother with more indepth testing, and to make sure you won't corrupt anything if you boot with particularly flaky settings.
> 
> Memtest86 (not plus) is also the only remotely free software I've seen that has a row hammer test, though DDR4 should generally be immune to this.


Yup, and unmatched sticks do it better. You finished hammering your replacement cpu with p95 already.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Training is more difficult to pass than a HCI type test because of the requirements of the pass/fail. During training the electrical signals are adjusted so as not to encroach upon a predefined programmable window. So the results are either a pass or fail. Memory timing adjustments using an operating system based test also allows adjustment of some of these signals. However, these tests rely on bits of data to be written and read correctly to determine the successful passing of the tests. Minor misalignment of the waveforms may still result in the data remaining valid for the period of time of the testing. This result may not hold true with different types of testing, use or subsequent drift.
> 
> The screenshots below are eye diagrams of several timing waveforms with multiple traces of each waveform. They also have a valid region mask superimposed. The shape and size of the mask will vary depending on the signals being observed and the speed of those signals. The two sinusoidal waveforms are the ones of interest. There is a lot of info that can be obtained from these screenshots but the two important ones are the crossing of the two waveforms and the distance of them from the mask. The top trace shows a valid signal group. The two waveforms cross each other at their center point and there is good margin all around the mask. Ideally the multiple traces of each waveform would appear as a single trace and the entire set of waveforms would be shifted to the right in reference to the mask. However, in the real world there is seldom such a thing as a perfect circuit. This configuration would pass training.
> 
> The bottom screenshot would result in failed training. One of the traces passes through the mask indicating that the current settings or design violates specs and memory corruption may occur. The minor incursion into the mask may still allow passing operating system based memory tests that are only looking for faulty bits. With this configuration memory errors will occur under the correct conditions form within the operating system. This failure will depend on how often the incursion takes place and how the system is used. Also in this screenshot the crossing points of the multiple traces are much wider which can also result in memory corruption.
> 
> That minor signal faults at the electrical level may still appear stable in actual use has been confirmed multiple times. Using a higher memory voltage during POST than what is used once in the operating system validates this. Increasing the voltage increases the margins for valid timing windows. A lower voltage once booted into the operating system decreases the margins to where the signal integrity is again compromised. The violation may occur infrequently enough that it does not take place during the testing or the testing may not be susceptible to the particular violation.
> 
> The second screenshot also shows why random BD type error codes appear. If the single trace that is outside of spec was sightly higher the system would pass training. There would be no margin for error though. A temperature change or circuit drift may move the trace either up or down. If down training would fail. Likewise the trace directly above this one just touches the corner of the mask. Any further degradation would result in this failing training also.
> 
> There is quite a bit of disparity between what is electrically valid and passing memory type tests from within the operating system. While marginally faulty timing signals may not manifest errors in normal use the possibility always exists. The Google memory test app seems to close this difference significantly.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Epic post Praz - we're gonna have to change your username to "The Bus". (taking everyone to school...).
So I guess this is a dumb question from a non-EE. With post training being so... thorough, we still see a surprising high number of users posting failure of stress testing after successfully getting thu post w/ training enabled? I really have to go back and look at the 8x4GB settings for 3200, might be trying to run these at too low eventual voltage - always toos errors in HCI at 300-500%. Didn't even bother with stresstestapp for 3200c15.


----------



## Silent Scone

I'd argue how consistent people's passing is. A lot of users may have huge spouts of up time. There's tons of things to consider I suppose. If it's unstable it will fail training at one point or another


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I'd argue how consistent people's passing is. A lot of users may have huge spouts of up time. There's tons of things to consider I suppose. If it's unstable it will fail training at one point or another


I just can't get 8x4GB stable at 3200c16 1T. 2T is fine (30min stressapptest). Voltage up to 1.485 for 1T - still no good. Will post and bench (FM physx, incl MK11 and Pi







) at 3200c15 1T but not useful stability beyond that.








Pull 4 sticks and good to go.


----------



## Pawelr98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I'd argue how consistent people's passing is. A lot of users may have huge spouts of up time. There's tons of things to consider I suppose. If it's unstable it will fail training at one point or another
> 
> 
> 
> I just can't get 8x4GB stable at 3200c16 1T. 2T is fine (30min stressapptest). Voltage up to 1.485 for 1T - still no good. Will post and bench (FM physx, incl MK11 and Pi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) at 3200c15 1T but not useful stability beyond that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pull 4 sticks and good to go.
Click to expand...

Try adjusting tRFC ?

Also I have learned one weird rule about ram overclocking while working on Thuban.Tightening timings can actually increase stability.
8-8-8-24 was stable.
9-9-9-24 required higher voltage
10-10-10-26 would be unstable
11-11-11-26 wouldn't even post
That was on my previous RipjawsX 9-9-9-24 2x4GB DDR3 kit.
Memory divider was set to 1066mhz while 300mhz HTT raised the clock to 1600mhz.
All auto settings freaked out. [email protected] was set to 26 where 1600mhz profile had 33.


----------



## MR-e

Anyone able to get vccsa, uncore voltage to show up in any kind of monitoring software for an asrock x99 board? I've installed both hwinfo and aida64 (trial version) and neither are showing me these voltages. Any help?


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I just can't get 8x4GB stable at 3200c16 1T. 2T is fine (30min stressapptest). Voltage up to 1.485 for 1T - still no good. Will post and bench (FM physx, incl MK11 and Pi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) at 3200c15 1T but not useful stability beyond that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pull 4 sticks and good to go.


Am I crazy for trying to get 8x8GB doublesided hynix to go 3200 C15/C16, and/or 3000 C14/15?









I bet if I cherry pick some of these sticks and run 4x8GB, I'll be able to do 3200 C15. 1T is definite no go with 8x8GB though. WHYYY!


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> Am I crazy for trying to get 8x8GB doublesided hynix to go 3200 C15/C16, and/or 3000 C14/15?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bet if I cherry pick some of these sticks and run 4x8GB, I'll be able to do 3200 C15. 1T is definite no go with 8x8GB though. WHYYY!


Coz Haswell-E IMC sucks......


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Coz Haswell-E IMC sucks......


So would Skylake if it supported 4 channels.


----------



## centvalny

Testing Asus X99-M WS



http://imgur.com/rKkpiSz


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> I thought that was a problem with the subtimings being different on sticks from different kits as opposed to the stress on the IMC?


If you buy any given kit and don't use half of it, you can almost certainly clock the uncore and/or the rest of the memory higher than you'd be able to if you were using all of it, even if you don't do any particular binning within the kit.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> You finished hammering your replacement cpu with p95 already.


Didn't send this one in for replacement yet.

I've come to the tentative conclusion that the uncore has a similar initial break-in/mild degradation as the cores do, and everything seems to be running well with a bit more VCCSA and VL 4 & 6 than before. Seeing if I can prompt further degradation, or if it's stabilized, now.

Put it through 24 hours of P95 28.5 large FFTs at 4.2/4.2GHz, then rebooted the system one-hundred times (fifty warm and fifty cold boots) to check for training errors, then reduced vccsa and VL4 & 6 one notch and ran another 24 hours, no problems. I'll do the same thing next weekend to see if there is a change in apparent stability. If there is, then I'll use the protection plan and limit myself to somewhat lower voltages than I've been messing with.

Right now im at 1.92v input (medium LLC), 1.245v core, 1.2v ring, +105mv VCCSA, 1.06 VCCIO, 1.37 VL4, and 1.4 VL6.


----------



## Silent Scone

Rather drastic but I guess there's no harm in sticking the knife in deeper now lol.


----------



## Blameless

It's my first Haswell-E. I won't be overly disappointed or surprised if I have to kill a few of them to get a real feel for what's safe.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> It's my first Haswell-E. I won't be overly disappointed or surprised if I have to kill a few of them to get a real feel for what's safe.


Safe is obviously subjective when you're torturing it though. It's safe if I water board someone in a dark cell as long as I let you up for air lol


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> Am I crazy for trying to get 8x8GB doublesided hynix to go 3200 C15/C16, and/or 3000 C14/15?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bet if I cherry pick some of these sticks and run 4x8GB, *I'll be able to do 3200 C15. 1T* is definite no go with 8x8GB though. WHYYY!


you should. Post stability testing results once you do.










8x4G at 3000c13 is fine for the combo of my current cpu and ram kit. (HCI and stressapptest stable) 3200 may be out of reach for the pair (IMC and kit). 4x4GB at 3333c16 is good also. Getting 8 sticks to play well together is certainly very different from 4.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> If you buy any given kit and don't use half of it, you can almost certainly clock the uncore and/or the rest of the memory higher than you'd be able to if you were using all of it, even if you don't do any particular binning within the kit.
> Didn't send this one in for replacement yet.
> 
> I've come to the tentative conclusion that the uncore has a similar initial break-in/mild degradation as the cores do, and everything seems to be running well with a bit more VCCSA and VL 4 & 6 than before. Seeing if I can prompt further degradation, or if it's stabilized, now.
> 
> Put it through 24 hours of P95 28.5 large FFTs at 4.2/4.2GHz, then rebooted the system one-hundred times (fifty warm and fifty cold boots) to check for training errors, then reduced vccsa and VL4 & 6 one notch and ran another 24 hours, no problems. I'll do the same thing next weekend to see if there is a change in apparent stability. If there is, then I'll use the protection plan and limit myself to somewhat lower voltages than I've been messing with.
> 
> Right now im at 1.92v input (medium LLC), 1.245v core, 1.2v ring, +105mv VCCSA, 1.06 VCCIO, 1.37 VL4, and 1.4 VL6.


Good rescue...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> It's my first Haswell-E. I won't be overly disappointed or surprised *if I have to kill a few of them to get a real feel for what's safe*.


lol - dude, we're watching you to find out what's NOT safe.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> With post training being so... thorough, we still see a surprising high number of users posting failure of stress testing after successfully getting thu post w/ training enabled?


Hello

Training physically shapes the waveforms for compliance at the current settings. Memory timings space and align the various clock signals. Once trained memory will always pass in-operating system tests if the following are met:

The training completed with sufficient margins for any anomalies.
The correct voltages are being applied.
The memory is not being run outside of the speed it is capable of.
The various clocks are properly aligned (timings).

If all the above are met and the stress tests still fail a possible cause is DRAM or SA voltage. Often these two voltages are used for other than their intended purpose. These voltages can also be used as a type of pseudo drive strength adjustment. When the system is set up so that one or two clicks of one of these voltages in either direction results in instability this may be a drive strength issue. Increasing the voltage overcomes such things as impedance mismatch, inadequate margins or jitter. As this is at best a workaround it should be expected that long term stability may not be achievable without periodic adjustment of these voltages. The proper adjustments would be physically moving the various waveforms to provide sufficient margins. However, most motherboards lack this capability and for the ones that do it is beyond the patience of most users to properly tune using these available settings.

As an analogy I think of the settings for training stability as the foundation of a house and settings for operating system stability as the house that is sitting on the foundation.


----------



## Silent Scone

My old house was underpinned perhaps this is why I was having difficulties with 3000.










Sorry.








.

Great information as always Praz


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> My old house was underpinned perhaps this is why I was having difficulties with 3000.


LOL


----------



## Jpmboy

It's super information... now if I only knew what to do with it.


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> we're watching you to find out what's NOT safe.


Very hard to guess where the boundaries of "safe" are without crossing them a few times.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> If all the above are met and the stress tests still fail a possible cause is DRAM or SA voltage. Often these two voltages are used for other than their intended purpose. These voltages can also be used as a type of pseudo drive strength adjustment. When the system is set up so that one or two clicks of one of these voltages in either direction results in instability this may be a drive strength issue. Increasing the voltage overcomes such things as impedance mismatch, inadequate margins or jitter. As this is at best a workaround it should be expected that long term stability may not be achievable without periodic adjustment of these voltages. The proper adjustments would be physically moving the various waveforms to provide sufficient margins. However, most motherboards lack this capability and for the ones that do it is beyond the patience of most users to properly tune using these available settings.


Other than actual clock skew controls, what settings influence these waveforms the most? ODT/Rtt?


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> Other than actual clock skew controls, what settings influence these waveforms the most? ODT/Rtt?


Hello

ODT/RTT can help combat jitter and reflections but are not the tools needed to adjust crossing points or shift the waveforms around a common point.


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> ODT/RTT can help combat jitter and reflections but are not the tools needed to adjust crossing points or shift the waveforms around a common point.


Thanks. Can you give a few specific example of a setting that would be available on some motherboard that could perform these manipulations?

I did notice that slightly increasing the resistance of RttNom and RttPark significantly improved memory training success rate on my system.

What about termination voltage relative to vDDQ? Could varying it slightly from a 1/2 ratio move the waveform, or the target point?


----------



## MR-e

Does anyone here have an Asrock mobo that can read vccsa and vcache with aida64? It's only showing me the vcore. Is it possible that these extended voltages will only show if I buy the full program instead of trial version? Thanks!


----------



## tux1989

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> Does anyone here have an Asrock mobo that can read vccsa and vcache with aida64? It's only showing me the vcore. Is it possible that these extended voltages will only show if I buy the full program instead of trial version? Thanks!


I have the same problem


----------



## MR-e

I'm trying to find a stable 24/7 oc at the moment. After I found out my stable fixed vcore settings, how do I go about setting adaptive voltage to lower the core frequency and core voltage while idle? I'm currently testing the following settings with Real Bench 2.41, "stress test - 16gb ram 8 hours"

4300mhz cpu oc 43x100 bclk
1.2vcore, 1.85v input, llc lvl3

4000mhz cache 40x100 blck
1.2vcache

2800mhz ddr4 ram 15-15-15-35 1t
28x100 1.35v +0.15v vccsa

My thought was to dial in these volts and clocks with a fixed voltage first, then use a monitoring software and check adaptive voltages for vccsa and vcache while benching and + or - adaptive voltages as neccessary. Unfortunately, I've only found vccsa with hwinfo64 (labelled as VIN6) Not sure what vcache is labelled as though.


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> I'm trying to find a stable 24/7 oc at the moment. After I found out my stable fixed vcore settings, how do I go about setting adaptive voltage to lower the core frequency and core voltage while idle? I'm currently testing the following settings with Real Bench 2.41, "stress test - 16gb ram 8 hours"
> 
> 4300mhz cpu oc 43x100 bclk
> 1.2vcore, 1.85v input, llc lvl3
> 
> 4000mhz cache 40x100 blck
> 1.2vcache
> 
> 2800mhz ddr4 ram 15-15-15-35 1t
> 28x100 1.35v +0.15v vccsa
> 
> My thought was to dial in these volts and clocks with a fixed voltage first, then use a monitoring software and check adaptive voltages for vccsa and vcache while benching and + or - adaptive voltages as neccessary. Unfortunately, I've only found vccsa with hwinfo64 (labelled as VIN6) Not sure what vcache is labelled as though.


Uncore/Cache voltage is most likely any reading other than DDR4 that's showing 1.20v if that's what you have it set to. You can also set it to something obscure in bios and check to see which voltage reflects it in hwinfo64.


----------



## HeadlessKnight

I have found out that IBT @ Very High to not be very reliable







. But OCCT 4.4.1 is. I had to increase my Vcore from 1.152V to 1.172V to be fully stable @ 4.3 GHz (NOT the CPU:LINPACK but CPU:OCCT). The Linpack based sucks, it only overheats the CPU and it might pass 10+hours while in reality it is not that stable. I had issues in the first 45 minutes using CPU:OCCT. I had no crushes or problems in my normal 24/7 usage @ 1.152V though, so this OCCT test was the only way to find my 24/7 stable OC to not be actually stable.


----------



## MR-e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Uncore/Cache voltage is most likely any reading other than DDR4 that's showing 1.20v if that's what you have it set to. You can also set it to something obscure in bios and check to see which voltage reflects it in hwinfo64.


I thought that was the case, but I wasn't able to find anything close to 1.2v in the hwinfo sensors. I'll take a screen shot when I'm home later tonight and see if we can figure this out.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> I thought that was the case, but I wasn't able to find anything close to 1.2v in the hwinfo sensors. I'll take a screen shot when I'm home later tonight and see if we can figure this out.


Yeah do eet, I do love me some sensor scouring in HW monitoring programs. On a related note, have you tried AIDA64 and HWMonitor?


----------



## Kimir

Damnit RealBench is telling me that he can't allocate the memory... Windows says 16 Go (15.9 Go usable) on the bench table with W8.1, not on the daily with W7.
I was using v2.2, downloading v2.4 too see if it will work.
I suppose that manually setting the virtual memory to min 1024, max 4096 could be the issue tho.









So far, did 46/40 1.27v/1.17v (real) 2666c13 for 2 hours in Aida64.

Wanted to try RealBench quickly with 46/44 1.27/1.27 2666c13, could only run it with 8GB, but it passed.

Oh yeah, new desk setup yesterday and filled the X99 loop yesterday as well. Couldn't get the grill I wanted to put on the fan... since I only found 6-32 1" 1/4 screw to replace the too small EK one (30mm), but 1" 1/4 being 32mm, it's fine as is, but with the grill I would need 35mm. that's will work that way

Going back to 1080p when I'm used to 1440p now is a pita lol
Still have to do some cable management and find another place for those boxes.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Damnit RealBench is telling me that he can't allocate the memory... Windows says 16 Go (15.9 Go usable) on the bench table with W8.1, not on the daily with W7.
> I was using v2.2, downloading v2.4 too see if it will work.
> I suppose that manually setting the virtual memory to min 1024, max 4096 could be the issue tho.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> So far, did 46/40 1.27v/1.17v (real) 2666c13 for 2 hours in Aida64.
> 
> Wanted to try RealBench quickly with 46/44 1.27/1.27 2666c13, could only run it with 8GB, but it passed.
> 
> Oh yeah, new desk setup yesterday and filled the X99 loop yesterday as well. Couldn't get the grill I wanted to put on the fan... since I only found 6-32 1" 1/4 screw to replace the too small EK one (30mm), but 1" 1/4 being 32mm, it's fine as is, but with the grill I would need 35mm. that's will work that way
> 
> Going back to 1080p when I'm used to 1440p now is a pita lol
> Still have to do some cable management and find another place for those boxes.


Yeah, Realbench won't work without the pagefile.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Damnit RealBench is telling me that he can't allocate the memory... Windows says 16 Go (15.9 Go usable) on the bench table with W8.1, not on the daily with W7.
> I was using v2.2, downloading v2.4 too see if it will work.
> I suppose that manually setting the virtual memory to min 1024, max 4096 could be the issue tho.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So far, did 46/40 1.27v/1.17v (real) 2666c13 for 2 hours in Aida64.
> 
> Wanted to try RealBench quickly with 46/44 1.27/1.27 2666c13, could only run it with 8GB, but it passed.
> 
> Oh yeah, new desk setup yesterday and filled the X99 loop yesterday as well. Couldn't get the grill I wanted to put on the fan... since I only found 6-32 1" 1/4 screw to replace the too small EK one (30mm), but 1" 1/4 being 32mm, it's fine as is, but with the grill I would need 35mm. that's will work that way
> 
> Going back to 1080p when I'm used to 1440p now is a pita lol
> Still have to do some cable management and find another place for those boxes.


Lookin' real good Kimir!


----------



## MR-e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Yeah do eet, I do love me some sensor scouring in HW monitoring programs. On a related note, have you tried AIDA64 and HWMonitor?












aida64 has almost no support for my mobo. i've posted on their forums and a dev confirmed vccsa and vcache will not show. hwinfo is the best so far, but it doesn't label voltages correctly. there's a bazillion labels where you kind of have to take a guestimate and throw out random numbers in the bios hoping to make a correlation somewhere along the way. le sigh, kind of wish i would have waited for the asus x99 matx.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> So far, did 46/40 1.27v/1.17v (real) 2666c13 for 2 hours in Aida64.


Care to share your 2666c13 timings? 46/40/2666 is what I've pretty much settled on, something in my system just won't allow anything higher than 2666 stable. I've tried so many speed/profiles/timings/SA combos that I'd rather just stick with 2666 and use the machine.


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Lookin' real good Kimir!


Thanks.
I'm pretty much settle to 4.4 for cache, did some realbench after set windows to allow pagefile itself, all good at 46/44.
I tried 4.7Ghz just now on Aida, 1.33v didn't do it and temp were already flying high, 80°c no thanks you.

I think I'm good for daily, when I'll have done HCI and linuxmint stresstestapp, have to put it on a spare ssd and validate my 2666 setup. Then will do memory overclock next, I should be able to get 3200 stable right? xD

Til then, I gone crazy and set 4.8Ghz 1.35v and ran FS

stable enough to bench, good, now I'll have to try with the card at 1600 ish eheh.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> Care to share your 2666c13 timings? 46/40/2666 is what I've pretty much settled on, something in my system just won't allow anything higher than 2666 stable. I've tried so many speed/profiles/timings/SA combos that I'd rather just stick with 2666 and use the machine.


Sure, let me grab an usb key and reboot to screen the bios.
But note, as I mentioned above, I haven't done memory testing yet, only RealBench for 15min with 16GB allocated.


----------



## rt123

^^^^^ Nice Chip Kimir.









Here is my newishhh 5820K



Miles better than my first one.









Sadly she'll need to find a new home very soon.


----------



## MR-e

question for you guys posting screen shots, is anyone able to see anything? the image is scaled down so small that i can't even read the text when i click on the pic to enlarge it.


----------



## rt123

Right Click -> Open in New Tab.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> question for you guys posting screen shots, is anyone able to see anything? the image is scaled down so small that i can't even read the text when i click on the pic to enlarge it.


Click on the picture, then click original.


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> Care to share your 2666c13 timings? 46/40/2666 is what I've pretty much settled on, something in my system just won't allow anything higher than 2666 stable. I've tried so many speed/profiles/timings/SA combos that I'd rather just stick with 2666 and use the machine.


Here it is, the whole settings lol

bios_46_44_2666.pdf 1390k .pdf file

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> ^^^^^ Nice Chip Kimir.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my newishhh 5820K
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miles better than my first one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly she'll need to find a new home very soon.


Thanks, I pleased with it.


----------



## MR-e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Right Click -> Open in New Tab.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> Click on the picture, then click original.


oh my god, i've been here since 2011 and never knew how to view pictures haha! thanks guys


----------



## rt123

@Jpmboy

Thermal Grizzly, http://www.performance-pcs.com/brand--thermal-grizzly/?p=2

These days us Americans get everything last.


----------



## Kimir

That's an EU product, make sense to me.
We European haven't seen the first batch of 980Ti KPE yet.








But true about z170, 6700k in stock here and many of the board are available, haven't seen the TridentZ tho.









Oh and RealBench 1h in progress


----------



## rt123

How dare they ignore such a big market like the US for so long. //JK
I agree, its an EU product.

I've seen only 2-3 people with TridentZ & those were samples.
No matter, its not like we have a CPU to run it with.









My Gene comes tomorrow from Amazon. It'll just sit in the box.


----------



## Kimir

Intel must have had an issue with the shipment of the CPU to the US, I can't find any other logical reason of why EU would have the 6700K and not the US.








The Ripjaws 5 are here, damn crazy prices I've seen, Corsair like.








I'm personally not interested in the mainstream platform, I find it crazy how often Intel refresh those. At least with X99, it's like X79.


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> @Jpmboy
> 
> Thermal Grizzly, http://www.performance-pcs.com/brand--thermal-grizzly/?p=2
> 
> These days us Americans get everything last.


Hydronaut vs Kyronaut, which to get


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Intel must have had an issue with the shipment of the CPU to the US, I can't find any other logical reason of why EU would have the 6700K and not the US.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Ripjaws 5 are here, damn crazy prices I've seen, Corsair like.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm personally not interested in the mainstream platform, I find it crazy how often Intel refresh those. At least with X99, it's like X79.


Yup probably shipment.
Ripjaws V 3600Mhz has been on Newegg for a while now & yes the prices are insane.









Mainstream moves really quickly & Enthusiast changes a bit more gradually. I would stick to Haswell-E but I have no use for the cores & its always fun to play around with something new.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Hydronaut vs Kyronaut, which to get


Depends what temps you are using it at.









Take the 3rd option & get Aeronaut.


----------



## SDhydro

Kryonaut for subzero and hydronaut might be better for air/water cooling.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Here it is, the whole settings lol
> 
> bios_46_44_2666.pdf 1390k .pdf file


Thanks, man. That's above and beyond. Lily would be proud


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDhydro*
> 
> Kryonaut for subzero and hydronaut might be better for air/water cooling.


The Kryonaut seems better on air/water still.
http://overclocking.guide/thermal-paste-roundup-2015-47-products-tested-with-air-cooling-and-liquid-nitrogen-ln2/6/
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> Thanks, man. That's above and beyond. Lily would be proud


You're welcome.
Although, failed RealBench at 40mins.

Trying Aida64 but this time with Stress CPU+FPU+cache+memory, I'll have to try x264 too. It could have been the CG, if that all pass I'll give it a shot at lower GPU freq.


----------



## HeadlessKnight

My CPU passed RealBench for hours @ 4.3 GHz, 1.138 Vcore. And BSODed within seconds in OCCT stress test, lol. IBT required 1.152Vcore to be perfectly stable @ 125 Very High runs. OCCT needed 1.172Vcore to be 12 hours stable.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty much settle to 4.4 for cache, did some realbench after set windows to allow pagefile itself, all good at 46/44.
> I tried 4.7Ghz just now on Aida, 1.33v didn't do it and temp were already flying high, 80°c no thanks you.
> 
> I think I'm good for daily, when I'll have done HCI and linuxmint stresstestapp, have to put it on a spare ssd and validate my 2666 setup. Then will do memory overclock next, I should be able to get 3200 stable right? xD
> 
> Til then, I gone crazy and set 4.8Ghz 1.35v and ran FS
> 
> stable enough to bench, good, now I'll have to try with the card at 1600 ish eheh.
> Sure, let me grab an usb key and reboot to screen the bios.
> 
> 
> But note, as I mentioned above, I haven't done memory testing yet, only RealBench for 15min with 16GB allocated.


crazy thing about these chips... mine handles 4.7 at 1.28V, and 4.8 at 1.34V but cache is just a dog! 42 needs 1.275V and 43 is 1.35. terrible!
I'm relieved it worked out well for ya!


----------



## szeged

might have a J513B008 batch 5960x on its way to me soon, just gotta get it here from europe lol. my current chip is not wanting to play nice, i think i need to reseat the mem and maybe reseat the cpu. Or the mobo just hates me.


----------



## rt123

^^^^ Buying Hiwa's Chip.









I was going to suggest that to you earlier today, but in his thread he said he wanted to avoid selling it outside of Europe.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> ^^^^ Buying Hiwa's Chip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was going to suggest that to you earlier today, but in his thread he said he wanted to avoid selling it outside of Europe.


yep hiwas chip









just gotta get that mobo from you so i dont have to bench my DD mobo again (that was a mess rofl)

i have a guy in europe who he can ship it to then ship it to me


----------



## rt123

Sounds like a plan.









I can sell you the mobo on/after Thursday. I'm super busy tomorrow & on Thursday I need to bench _something_ to support OCN in team cup, then I'd done with it.


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> crazy thing about these chips... mine handles 4.7 at 1.28V, and 4.8 at 1.34V but cache is just a dog! 42 needs 1.275V and 43 is 1.35. terrible!
> I'm relieved it worked out well for ya!


Haha, mines the complete opposite.

4.5 @ 1.18V, and no matter what I can't do 4.6 @ < 1.235V. Cache is looking good at 42 1.15V.

EK is shipping out the stuff today or tomorrow. Here's to DHL managing to ship it to CA in under 3 working days







fingers crossed.


----------



## Kimir

Hmm odd stuff here. So I let Hci overnight, and I woke up to a frozen screen, it showed all instances had no errors but froze after about two hours of testing (totally skipped reading the % covered).
Vccin too low? Or perhaps vsa?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Hmm odd stuff here. So I let Hci overnight, and I woke up to a frozen screen, it showed all instances had no errors but froze after about two hours of testing (totally skipped reading the % covered).
> Vccin too low? Or perhaps vsa?


Who knows, cache or memory related most likely given the circumstances. Besides culprit pointing debug codes and memory errors, the only other strange instability anomaly I had when setting up initially with high DRAM freqs was NVIDIA driver instability whilst running HCI (culprit was likely cache). System lock ups in my experience since last year are either VCCIN or cache related


----------



## Kimir

Indeed, I had lockup like this with cache before, it passed Aida64 right before I tried hci, gonna dial a notch up on vccin since I had left the value I used for 40/40 core/cache.
I'll try with cache at 42 instead of 44 too.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> crazy thing about these chips... mine handles 4.7 at 1.28V, and 4.8 at 1.34V but cache is just a dog! 42 needs 1.275V and 43 is 1.35. terrible!


LOL! You think you're unlucky, both my core and cache is bad.









*Cache definitely seems to hit that freq. volt wall before 4.3GHz* from what I've been looking at with my sample. Any higher than 42 on my sample needs more than 1.3V, and I have an old batch (pre J batch). Methinks if you can go higher than 4.2 with less than 1.3V of cache then you have a nice cache. Cache is definitely one of the oddest things with the chips (VCCSA also being odd). I could use 4.2 for everything except GTA V. GTA V needed me to back down to 4.0 - for no obvious reason.


----------



## Lukas026

hello guys, I know it has surely been asked many times, but I just want to be sure so I'll ask again.

what is max safe voltage for core,cache and VCCIN for air cooling ?

I am asking becouse I got my friends build with asus x99 deluxe, noctua nh-d14 and 5820k at home and I would like to try best overclock I can get from it. what can I expect ?









Thank you very much your answers.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lukas026*
> 
> what is max *safe* voltage for core,cache and VCCIN for air cooling ?


You're gonna' get loads of different answers with a question like that, believe me. My opinion would be...

Vcore: less than 1.25V (if your cooler can handle it, less than 1.3V) - greatly affects temp
Try to keep Core Max below 70C when running Realbench. My TJmax is 83C.
Cache: less than 1.3V (I stay below 1.2V, as anything higher offers negligible gains to frequency) e.g. 4.0GHz requires 1.15V, 4.2GHz requires 1.28V - an extra 0.13V for only 0.2GHz *on my chip*. This is chip dependent.
VCCIN: less than 1.98V - I need 1.82V to run 1.24V and 4.3GHz. I need 1.84V to run 1.25V and 4.4GHz.
LLC: level 6 or lower - _does_ affect temp of VRMs

As always, start off low, and work your way up. I suggest leaving everything at default and setting core frequency to 4.2GHz, and Vcore to 1.25V, and working up from there. Set VCCIN to 1.9V and set LLC to level 6. Also turn off "ASUS Multicore Enhancement".


----------



## scorpscarx

I'm using 1.320, 1.940, 1.230, stock sa, stock vl6 for 46x/40x. Max 70c realbench, but I overclock down rather than up, so my core I plan on notching the volts down until it fails to find the correct vcore volt.

That is with 720mm rad space with only 2 fans on them dedicated for the cpu. So with a dh-14 you probably have to stay under 1.25.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> crazy thing about these chips... mine handles 4.7 at 1.28V, and 4.8 at 1.34V but cache is just a dog! 42 needs 1.275V and 43 is 1.35. terrible!
> I'm relieved it worked out well for ya!


Oh whatever...lol. My sig.


----------



## MR-e

Finally got my clocks dialed in! I'm happy, my puter is happy and games are butter smooth! real bench stable 8hr stress test with 16gb ram usage. 12 thread/1100MB ram hci test overnight pass!

Core freq:
4.3GHz 43x100
1.21v core (adaptive, love that idle volt







)
1.85v input
llc = lvl3

Cache freq:
4.0GHz 40x100
1.2v cache (fixed)

Dram freq:
2800MHz 28x100
15-15-15-35 1t
1.35v
0.960 vcca

Gaming loads in @ ~55 degrees celcius, real bench loads at high 70's. I can live with that and fans are running on low voltage for noise suppression. It's been a long and many hours of reading to get these clocks dialed in and was fun.


----------



## vilius572

Hi guys! Finally I've received a motherboard and tried to clock my chip. I went ahead and overclocked it to 4.5ghz 1.27v. I ran aida64 stability test for 20 minutes and everything seemed to be stable (atleast for 20 min) so I lowered voltage to 1.268v. System still boots up fine except I got stuck on post code 79 but after reboot it works just fine again. Btw how long should I run aida64 stress test?


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> @Jpmboy
> 
> Thermal Grizzly, http://www.performance-pcs.com/brand--thermal-grizzly/?p=2
> 
> These days us Americans get everything last.


You might be getting this product last, but as usual you pay less for it.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moorhen2*
> 
> You might be getting this product last, but as usual you pay less for it.


Checked the price on OCUK, you are correct sir.


----------



## wholeeo

My Hyper X's finally came in, been 30 minutes away from me for 3 days thanks to NewEggs free shipping. I seriously hate the Egg. Anyway, time to send the tramp stamped G-Skils back.


----------



## Kimir

Yeah because you guys don't have the same amount of taxes.

I just tested linux mint, damn the stressapptest is quick, did a quick run of 600 seconds to begin, passed with 13-13-13-31-1T, now doing an hour run.
The freeze I got in windows with HCI must be the cache, I'll have to run Aida64 cache+mem for longer than an 1 hour to verify, then I'll go for RealBench again. But will swap the vbios I'm using for another one and another driver as well, there must be a newer one than the non whql I'm using lol.


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Checked the price on OCUK, you are correct sir.


That's where I purchase most of my parts from, OCUK that is, I paid £15.95 for my Kryonaut if I remember.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Yeah because you guys don't have the same amount of taxes.
> 
> I just tested linux mint, damn the stressapptest is quick, did a quick run of 600 seconds to begin, passed with 13-13-13-31-1T, now doing an hour run.
> The freeze I got in windows with HCI must be the cache, I'll have to run Aida64 cache+mem for longer than an 1 hour to verify, then I'll go for RealBench again. But will swap the vbios I'm using for another one and another driver as well, there must be a newer one than the non whql I'm using lol.


you can run just the cache stress once you are confident with tyhe ram in mint. I kinda go for 2h on the cache, longer is probably better but not on my patience.


----------



## Kimir

I'm liking mint, is there any other stress test for core/cache on linux? Now that I have the ssd with it, might aswell use it.








Will do cache alone then, I suppose adding the ram could take longer to find an error. That speed things up for sure, good to me if I can get 46/44/2666 as base 'daily', then I'll go for 3200.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

I can pass the AIDA64 cache stress test overnight at 4.4GHz 1.15V, but Prime95 28.5 requires 1.25V for an equivalent overnight test.

Just my 0.02 cents, but P95 can be useful. Use custom FTTs of 320K-384K for cache testing, and you won't see any crazy temps or power draw. Lock your core at 1.15V 4GHz, stock cache, and your desired memory frequency. Run for an hour. If that passes, then try 1.2V cache at 4.0GHz and work your cache up from there.

After you find the voltage/frequency for cache, you can bring your core back up to whatever is stable enough for you. I find memory/cache more critical to get stable than the core, as they cause more problems for me when unstable.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vilius572*
> 
> Hi guys! Finally I've received a motherboard and tried to clock my chip. I went ahead and overclocked it to 4.5ghz 1.27v. I ran aida64 stability test for 20 minutes and everything seemed to be stable (atleast for 20 min) so I lowered voltage to 1.268v. System still boots up fine except I got stuck on post code 79 but after reboot it works just fine again. Btw how long should I run aida64 stress test?


Put it back to 1.27V and see if you still get 79 (generic device initialisation hang). I usually get 79 when I OC RAM incorrectly or mess up my Cache OC. It can also happen with damaged GPUs, plenty of possibilities with a 79 error.

Also, don't use AIDA64, use ASUS Realbench or Handbrake (h264 encoding) to test.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> I can pass the AIDA64 cache stress test overnight at 4.4GHz 1.15V, but Prime95 28.5 requires 1.25V for an equivalent overnight test.
> 
> Just my 0.02 cents, but P95 can be useful. Use custom FTTs of 320K-384K for cache testing, and you won't see any crazy temps or power draw. Lock your core at 1.15V 4GHz, stock cache, and your desired memory frequency. Run for an hour. If that passes, then try 1.2V cache at 4.0GHz and work your cache up from there.
> 
> After you find the voltage/frequency for cache, you can bring your core back up to whatever is stable enough for you. I find memory/cache more critical to get stable than the core, as they cause more problems for me when unstable.


that's a pretty amazing chip you bought there. cache @ 4.4 with 1.15V really? Probably a world record.








How are you isolating cache with mid range FFTs? I don't know enough about how p95 addresses architecture beyond the FPU....


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> that's a pretty amazing chip you bought there. cache @ 4.4 with 1.15V really? Probably a world record.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How are you isolating cache with mid range FFTs? I don't know enough about how p95 addresses architecture beyond the FPU....


During blend runs, it's just something I noticed. I kept getting random errors at those FFTs, and figured out it was not enough cache voltage causing them.

Edit: It can bench cache at 4.8GHz, I was besting the single core performance of 4790Ks here







: http://www.overclock.net/t/1562437/2015-july-xtu-core-challenge-competition/140#post_24233761


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moorhen2*
> 
> That's where I purchase most of my parts from, OCUK that is, I paid £15.95 for my Kryonaut if I remember.


so what's the verdict? how many degress lower do you think it provided (yes - I've seen the reviews, but sometimes get a better assessment from users around here







)


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> During blend runs, it's just something I noticed. I kept getting random errors at those FFTs, and figured out it was not enough cache voltage causing them.


maybe @blameless has a sense of what p95 is doing in that FFT block.


----------



## vilius572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Put it back to 1.27V and see if you still get 79 (generic device initialisation hang). I usually get 79 when I OC RAM incorrectly or mess up my Cache OC. It can also happen with damaged GPUs, plenty of possibilities with a 79 error.
> 
> Also, don't use AIDA64, use ASUS Realbench or Handbrake (h264 encoding) to test.


I use Realbench now







I only got it once, but I will try to put back my voltage. My ram runs at 3000mhz cl15 (xmp profile) Cache is untouched btw


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> maybe @blameless has a sense of what p95 is doing in that FFT block.


I suspect Yuhfhrh is largely correct. The FFT sizes mentioned will hit the L3 pretty hard as they won't fit in the L2, but Prime still won't be using enough memory to need to go to main system memory very often, if run in place.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> I suspect Yuhfhrh is largely correct. The FFT sizes mentioned will hit the L3 pretty hard as they won't fit in the L2, but Prime still won't be using enough memory to need to go to main system memory very often, if run in place.


cool - I figured you'd know!


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> I can pass the AIDA64 cache stress test overnight at 4.4GHz 1.15V, but Prime95 28.5 requires 1.25V for an equivalent overnight test.
> 
> Just my 0.02 cents, but P95 can be useful. Use custom FTTs of 320K-384K for cache testing, and you won't see any crazy temps or power draw. Lock your core at 1.15V 4GHz, stock cache, and your desired memory frequency. Run for an hour. If that passes, then try 1.2V cache at 4.0GHz and work your cache up from there.
> 
> After you find the voltage/frequency for cache, you can bring your core back up to whatever is stable enough for you. I find memory/cache more critical to get stable than the core, as they cause more problems for me when unstable.


So you're running the core modestly whilst running blend? I've not had any problems with cache instability after passing AIDA64 with settings defined 6 months ago. It's the nature of the beast, if it's unstable AIDA will pick it up at point of failure eventually.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> crazy thing about these chips... mine handles 4.7 at 1.28V, and 4.8 at 1.34V but cache is just a dog! 42 needs 1.275V and 43 is 1.35. terrible!
> I'm relieved it worked out well for ya!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, mines the complete opposite.
> 
> 4.5 @ 1.18V, and no matter what I can't do 4.6 @ < 1.235V. Cache is looking good at 42 1.15V.
Click to expand...

You guys and your good chips








Mine needs 1.32 for 45, 1.3 cache for 42.

I shouldn't complain too much though, 45\42 is a pretty average overclock, it just took me a few extra volts.


----------



## Kimir

Shoot, gone afk for dinner, coming back and Tux was frozen, seconds remaining: 1600. Shouldn't have left the cache as is (freq and voltage) since it's probably the issue here. Q-code showed 02.
Trying again by increasing the voltage two notch, if it freezes again, I'll drop the cache at 40 or 42 and try again.


----------



## SDhydro

I though i had a good chip but seems you all have better







.

My 5960x needs 1.32v for 4.62ghz and for cache 1.27v 4.25ghz. ddr4 15,16,16,36 cr1 1.41v. But on LN2 its a lil better.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDhydro*
> 
> I though i had a good chip but seems you all have better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> My 5960x needs 1.32v for 4.62ghz and for cache 1.27v 4.25ghz. ddr4 15,16,16,36 cr1 1.41v. But on LN2 its a lil better.


1.255v for 4.0 uncore here, don't feel too left out







. It also has a close relationship with memory frequency, naturally


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDhydro*
> 
> I though i had a good chip but seems you all have better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> My 5960x needs 1.32v for 4.62ghz and for cache 1.27v 4.25ghz. ddr4 15,16,16,36 cr1 1.41v. But on LN2 its a lil better.


how does yours do on ln2?


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> So you're running the core modestly whilst running blend? I've not had any problems with cache instability after passing AIDA64 with settings defined 6 months ago. It's the nature of the beast, if it's unstable AIDA will pick it up at point of failure eventually.


My launch day chip had no problems with stability after Aida64, but this new one does. With manual voltage even after passing Aida64 cache stress test, I was still getting random hard freezes while trying to encode. Gave up and went to P95. What passed over night in Aida failed in minutes with P95.

This may just be a quirk with my chip though, so of course ymmv.


----------



## lilchronic

I got the worst chip ever


----------



## SDhydro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> how does yours do on ln2?


Ive only tested 1 time so far on LN2 and didn't want to push volts over 1.6v. Was def a big learning curve being that the last setup was p67/2600k. Man have things changed.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDhydro*
> 
> Ive only tested 1 time so far on LN2 and didn't want to push volts over 1.6v. Was def a big learning curve being that the last setup was p67/2600k. Man have things changed.


wow thats pretty nice for a one time go at it!


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> I got the worst chip ever


I paid $150 more for mine (hoping for better bin via 5930k which was a waste) and mine clocks basically same as yours.. For prime several hours stable I need 1.34v for 4.5, and 1.28v for 4.4. I should have just used that extra $ to get binned 5820k from silicone lottery.

But Ill worry about a better overclocker when skylake e comes and will get a better overclocking board as well.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> I paid $150 more for mine (hoping for better bin via 5930k which was a waste) and mine clocks basically same as yours.. For prime several hours stable I need 1.34v for 4.5, and 1.28v for 4.4. I should have just used that extra $ to get binned 5820k from silicone lottery.
> 
> But Ill worry about a better overclocker when skylake e comes and will get a better overclocking board as well.


We had similar 4790k's aswell


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> We had similar 4790k's aswell


yeah, we did better in the lottery on those.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> yeah, we did better in the lottery on those.


Well i hope we get good Skylake-E cpu's next time around.


----------



## sabishiihito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Well i hope we get good Skylake-E cpu's next time around.


That's going to require a whole new mobo


----------



## Kimir

Stressapptest stable at 2666 c13-13-13-31, 46/44 1.27v/1.28v - offset +0.350 instead of 0.340 on the cache and it didn't froze. I suppose it make sense since the cache at 44 with .340 was made Aida stable with the core a 4Ghz, now with 4.6Ghz, it doesn't surprise me that it require a notch more.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




stupid me had to go touch the OC panel while it was going nicely, and I clicked reset... start again then...




Doing Aida64 stress cache to confirm and moving on. I won't bother with cache at 45 or higher since my initial air test I needed 1.32v (+0.400) with the core at 4Ghz.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Stressapptest stable at 2666 c13-13-13-31, 46/44 1.27v/1.28v - offset +0.350 instead of 0.340 on the cache and it didn't froze. I suppose it make sense since the cache at 44 with .340 was made Aida stable with the core a 4Ghz, now with 4.6Ghz, it doesn't surprise me that it require a notch more.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stupid me had to go touch the OC panel while it was going nicely, and I clicked reset... start again then...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doing Aida64 stress cache to confirm and moving on. I won't bother with cache at 45 or higher since my initial air test I needed 1.32v (+0.400) with the core at 4Ghz.


Nice! So... mint is a pretty good little OS... right?


----------



## VSG

I'll take credit (ok, partial credit) for Thermal Grizzly and US availability, thank you









Well worth the wait though! Kryonaut is the go to TIM at any temp really, just more expensive and harder to spread owing to the increased density.


----------



## Kimir

Yeah, I like that linux distro, this thing was so fast to install too, go home w10 that take 2h to update from w7 (that was on my tiny setup at work).
I had tested linux a while back and it was a pita to mount drive, that one is really good.
I won't even bother using HCI anymore I guess, every time I used HCI I have to close all monitoring app and can't do anything because windows become laggy as hell, with mint stressapp I was personalizing the theme, going through the options and on the web without a slow feeling even with all ram filled in and hammered. See that idle memory usage, 512Mo when windows use 2.2Go.

Wish there was Aida64 for linux (they have an android app, why not linux as well), so I could do some more stability testing on it.
Tomorrow I'll work on 3200, but I think first I'll backup+clone my drive and have one updated to w10.


----------



## pogiman

Just picked up a 5820K since I was not impressed with skylake.

So far this is what I have. From the looks of it, pretty much avg chip...









Running a little hotter than what I am used to. Also hot in this room...>90F



MSI X99S
Custom water loop.

cache/ring is at stock 3.3. I will need 1.27V to make 4.5 stable and temps go way up to 90C if I use p95, 12K FFT. The blend keeps the temps around 70.

Wondering if I should bother taking it to 4.6 @ 1.3V for 24/7


----------



## Kimir

Blah









http://valid.x86.fr/i7ka2g

cpu-z 1.73 ain't no good for suicide validation lol


----------



## szeged

nice


----------



## Kimir

Yeah it's good!








Bench at 4.8Ghz


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!








Some raw/dirty 3DMark to see if 980KPE was better on water, it is.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Baseline I'll try to get stable on mint tomorrow... I mean today, erm I'm of to bed now lel.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

So I dialed back my vcore until it became unstable, and then just added a little more vccin (1.95 now, LLC 7), and it's passed the AIDA64/ RealBench/x.264 stress tests. I might try to drop it another .005v or so, but I think it's as good as it's gonna get. [email protected] 1.28v (+005v/+1.27v adaptive) I was running at 1.3v (+005/+1.29), dropped my max temps down about 2 to 3 degrees under the really heavy load tests. The voltage totals don't add up, I guess the extra .005v is the allowance for droop, as they do drop a little under load.

I leave HWINFO open while I run RealBench, you can watch the voltages do their thing under load, that's why I decided to try a little more vccin and it appears to have worked.

My vcache is about the same @ 1.28v, (can't remember the offset) but it's down to 3.6/4.2 now. Just seems to run better there than at 4.4 or 4.5. I'll try dialing that voltage back a little next time around.

Seeing all the guys with killer low vcore got me to searching. I remeber when I first fired up, I left the voltage on auto and just cranked the ratio up to 46. And that put the auto vcore at 1.4v







So this poor old chip has never had a pampered life. Seems to be hanging in there after all that and the 1.7v vcore incident. Still can't get my memory past 2666 to save my life, but I'm migrating from benching mode with hair on fire to nice relaxed 24/7 5960X life. 2666 will get that done and boot every single time.


----------



## szeged

is thermal grizzly kryonaut electrically conductive? im a freakin spaz when it comes to getting paste on anything and everything (my hands and rve are covered in it right now after remounting coolers for the past 5 hours) so i cant really go for anything conductive or im in for a bad time.


----------



## bmgjet

Did I lose the silicon lottery with my chip?
Followed a few guides and cant get anywhere near what they have been getting in reviews of 4.5-4.6 on 1.32V

On stock voltage it gets up to 4ghz. Then to get any further starts needing lots of voltage.
Needs
1.29V for 4.3ghz
1.36v for 4.4ghz

Core cache any higher then 33 multi crashes with watch-dog time out, Have tried all the way up to 1.28V on core cache voltage and doesnt allow any more overclocking of it so have left that on the auto 1.2v for 33 multi.
BLCK any higher then 101mhz causes freezing with no error code.

Have tried using cpu-input voltage with between 1.8v up to 2v doesnt allow any further overclocking.
Every other voltage is left on auto and looks to be staying on factory voltages.

Board is Asus X99-A on latest bios.
Water cooled, On 1.36V max temps are starting to see 67C on tmpin3, Cores dont go over 62c and package temp doesnt go over 65c.
Just have it running on 4.3ghz at the moment since 1.36v seems excessive and on 1.29v everythings staying under 60c.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bmgjet*
> 
> Did I lose the silicon lottery with my chip?
> Followed a few guides and cant get anywhere near what they have been getting in reviews of 4.5-4.6 on 1.32V
> 
> On stock voltage it gets up to 4ghz. Then to get any further starts needing lots of voltage.
> Needs
> 1.29V for 4.3ghz
> 1.36v for 4.4ghz
> 
> Core cache any higher then 33 multi crashes with watch-dog time out, Have tried all the way up to 1.28V on core cache voltage and doesnt allow any more overclocking of it so have left that on the auto 1.2v for 33 multi.
> BLCK any higher then 101mhz causes freezing with no error code.
> 
> Have tried using cpu-input voltage with between 1.8v up to 2v doesnt allow any further overclocking.
> Every other voltage is left on auto and looks to be staying on factory voltages.
> 
> Board is Asus X99-A on latest bios.
> Water cooled, On 1.36V max temps are starting to see 67C on tmpin3, Cores dont go over 62c and package temp doesnt go over 65c.
> Just have it running on 4.3ghz at the moment since 1.36v seems excessive and on 1.29v everythings staying under 60c.


That seems like a pretty poor chip, which CPU is it? Still, you should be able to overclock the cache more than that with the X99-A's OC socket. What stress test are you using that's only giving you 62C on the cores at 1.36V?


----------



## bmgjet

5820k
Using Linpack 11.2.2 using 42989 problem size (14gb)
Ambent temps 8C with air from outside being drawn though the radiator that cools the CPU.

Still trying few different settings, Dropped core speed back to stock and set cpu vid to 1.3v and having another go seeing if cache can overclock. Have managed to raise core cache 40 using 1.25V cache voltage, But then each CPU multi bump requires core cache multi to drop one until it gets back to 33X.

Still cant get any overclocking out of the BLCK with out hard freezing.

Im starting to wonder if its a problem with the mobo, Since it takes ages to turn on and the error code LED goes though the self check 10 times before I see the bios sceen taking 25-30 secs.
Going to try a few different bioses and see if that helps.


----------



## bmgjet

Al right been though each bios and ran quick stability tests.

1004 seems to be the best. But runs hotter.
Im getting to 4.4ghz on 1.326v on that bios.
tmpin3 getting to 73C
Cores getting to 67C
Package getting to 70C

Cache multi seems to work a bit better as well. Can get to 38X now using 1.25V but still not able to adjust BCLK.
I guess Ill just settle on this even tho I was hoping to get to 4.5ghz, Unless any one else has some more suggestions to try.
Is booting a little quicker but still taking 15-20mins before showing bios screen.


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> so what's the verdict? how many degress lower do you think it provided (yes - I've seen the reviews, but sometimes get a better assessment from users around here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Not got round to trying it yet I'm afraid, I am waiting for another 5960x to arrive before I break the seal, lol


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> is thermal grizzly kryonaut electrically conductive? im a freakin spaz when it comes to getting paste on anything and everything (my hands and rve are covered in it right now after remounting coolers for the past 5 hours) so i cant really go for anything conductive or im in for a bad time.


It is non-conductive.


----------



## Desolutional

Might buy some grizzly then, don't know how much benefit it would be to an aluminium heatsink mount however.


----------



## doza

quick q guys...

core cache in my bios is on auto, so what freq is that again (when on auto) in bios....

and what does core cache overclocking do?

nobish q's here but im here to learn









curently for about month or so im on 5820k ( 4.2ghz 1.150v) and sistem is flawless, i did not go higher couse i still did not get solid thermal paste, i have some paste that shows 1.15 W/M-K so temps are awfull, tried to see teps with this paste and with no paste at all and difference was like 1-2 celsius







)......

Thermal Grizzly's paste are awailable in my local store but they are expencive as fu.k
converted to us dollar

Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut 5.55g 150kn or 22 Dollars
Thermal Grizzly Hydronaut 3.9g 100kn or 15 dollars


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moorhen2*
> 
> It is non-conductive.


ty.


----------



## Creator

Does anyone here know if haswell-E responds to memory like Skylake does? Might have to finally get some high performance stuff if it does... every fps matters on a 144hz monitor!


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Creator*
> 
> Does anyone here know if haswell-E responds to memory like Skylake does? Might have to finally get some high performance stuff if it does... every fps matters on a 144hz monitor!


Eh? DDR4 won't affect graphical processing as much as a new GPU will. Anything higher than 2400MHz ain't showing much improvement: http://www.extremetech.com/extreme/198894-raming-speed-does-boosting-ddr4-to-3200mhz-improve-overall-performance



DDR4 speeds are more useful for compression, encryption and memory intensive tasks. Gaming is a CPU and GPU intensive task, more so than memory. Memory is merely a buffer space for gaming. Tri SLI 980 Tis (gaming) or Quadro (compute) would be a better upgrade than higher than 2400MHz DDR4 kits, unless you're doing a *lot* of heavy rendering via Adobe. This is pretty much why I gave up on RAM OCing until the 4000MHz kits come out (along with Broadwell-E with a smaller fab set). With higher performance kits, you're also limited by your CPUs IMC, meaning higher frequencies are harder to push for as the capacity increases. I.e. 3200MHz 32GB is harder to achieve than 3200MHz 16GB.


----------



## Kimir

3200 C15-16-16-36 1T 1.42v (real) froze on Mint, d'oh! 1 minute remaining on the test of 16-16-16-36 1T.


----------



## Creator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Eh? DDR4 won't affect graphical processing as much as a new GPU will. Anything higher than 2400MHz ain't showing much improvement: http://www.extremetech.com/extreme/198894-raming-speed-does-boosting-ddr4-to-3200mhz-improve-overall-performance
> 
> 
> 
> DDR4 speeds are more useful for compression, encryption and memory intensive tasks. Gaming is a CPU and GPU intensive task, more so than memory. Memory is merely a buffer space for gaming. Tri SLI 980 Tis (gaming) or Quadro (compute) would be a better upgrade than higher than 2400MHz DDR4 kits, unless you're doing a *lot* of heavy rendering via Adobe. This is pretty much why I gave up on RAM OCing until the 4000MHz kits come out (along with Broadwell-E with a smaller fab set).


I do DP work (endless scietific computing where SP tends to cause problem instability) so 980 is a no go for me. GP100 is my next upgrade as far as GPUs go. Unless someone has. Titan Z they'd like to trade for 3x OG Titans.

Edit: just bought the only 4x8 32gb 3200 rated set on NE so I will find out myself! It must be a new set with no reviews and aimed at Skylake. At $305 AC, prices on DDR4 are definitely coming down. My 2400 set was the cheapest thing available a year ago and cost $100 more.


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Yeah it's good!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bench at 4.8Ghz
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some raw/dirty 3DMark to see if 980KPE was better on water, it is.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baseline I'll try to get stable on mint tomorrow... I mean today, erm I'm of to bed now lel.


Is that stable? If so how.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Is that stable? If so how.


Only benching stable.

How..? A good J Batch will do that for you.


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Only benching stable.
> 
> How..? A good J Batch will do that for you.


We got the same batch is why I'm interested.









I'm going to have to do some more fiddling in bios.


----------



## rt123

There is still variation within the same Batch.

Still, play around with the BIOS, you might be able to extract more out of it.


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> There is still variation within the same Batch.
> 
> Still, play around with the BIOS, you might be able to extract more out of it.


Yup I'm aware. Hopefully not too much of a variation. I want my 4.7


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Creator*
> 
> I do DP work (endless scietific computing where SP tends to cause problem instability) so 980 is a no go for me. GP100 is my next upgrade as far as GPUs go. Unless someone has. Titan Z they'd like to trade for 3x OG Titans.
> 
> Edit: just bought the only 4x8 32gb 3200 rated set on NE so I will find out myself! It must be a new set with no reviews and aimed at Skylake. At $305 AC, prices on DDR4 are definitely coming down. My 2400 set was the cheapest thing available a year ago and cost $100 more.


Fair dos, looking forward to your results,


----------



## Kimir

Yeah the 4.8Ghz 1.35v is bench stable only, 4.7Ghz at same voltage error within 10-15 mins on Aida and I can't keep the temp down anyway.
Since 3200C16 is stable at 1.4v, can't get C15 with that voltage, I'll be trying C16 at 1.375v.


----------



## szeged

time for a water chiller kimir


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> time for a water chiller kimir


Yeah I was thinking on going that way for a moment.
I have that in bookmark for a while now, but spend too much the past months, so that will wait. Summer doesn't help either lol.
I really do have to look for the availability and pricing of LN2 in my area tho, gotta jump on XOC someday (maybe when I'll get a raise... RVE+5960X cost more than I earn a month, I'm nuts but I regret nothing).


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Yeah I was thinking on going that way for a moment.
> I have that in bookmark for a while now, but spend too much the past months, so that will wait. Summer doesn't help either lol.
> I really do have to look for the availability and pricing of LN2 in my area tho, gotta jump on XOC someday (maybe when I'll get a raise... RVE+5960X cost more than I earn a month, I'm nuts but I regret nothing).


that chiller should be plenty... 2.4A @ 220V (.65 efficiency) = 0.46 horsepower! Lol - the one I have is only 0.10HP.


----------



## szeged

I was looking at that one also but i think i can make my own pretty easily.


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> that chiller should be plenty... 2.4A @ 220V (.65 efficiency) = 0.46 horsepower! Lol - the one I have is only 0.10HP.


Good to know.








Perhaps I could look at the lower priced one, or just save and get that one, I doubt I'll buy anything till next year tho.
In the mean time, I'm giving my 980KPE a healthy amount of volt right now, 1600Mhz was the best I could do at stock volt, need moar to beat my older score of over 8K (FS extreme).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> I was looking at that one also but i think i can make my own pretty easily.


You are in the business if I recall (air conditioning and stuff right?)

Oh boy, don't look at my sub on the bot, shame on me!! I mean yeah go ahead, see that temperature on [email protected]








3DMark? 65-67°c, ok cool


----------



## szeged

yep worked in hvac and refrigeration for a while now, shouldnt be too hard to get something up and running


----------



## Kimir

Yeah, it has it's perk to be in the business.









BTW, I need some imput on how to get a better score with XTU, any optimization I should be aware of to get an higher score?
Gotta take 1st place in here lol
http://oc-esports.io/#!/round/roadtopro_challenger_season1_division1_round3


----------



## tw33k

4.5GHz @ 1.313v. Temps in high 70s running Aida64 with a Phanteks air cooler. http://valid.x86.fr/ej8k7g

I noticed that my RAM was only showing 8GB in single channel. Only 1 stick was recognised. I tried one stick at a time in each slot all good. I put all 4 sticks back in and played around with the H100i cooler, tightening and loosing the screws. Sometimes it read only 1 stick, other times 3 sticks but not all 4.

I checked the socket closely and there are no bent pins. It looks perfect

I removed the H100i and replaced it with a Phanteks air cooler. On the first boot it saw all 4 sticks. I rebooted and it only saw one! I rebooted a couple more times and at the moment it sees all 4 sticks but there's no guarantee that next time I reboot that it will.

I'm not sure what to do now. Should I RMA the chip? I have an Intel tuning plan, can I use that? Any advise would be appreciated


----------



## Kimir

Try increasing dram eventual voltage


----------



## Kimir

First first!

Not gonna last, wait until the XOC guys run all the benches at the last minutes lol


----------



## tw33k

I did that and rebooted back into the UEFI but it only saw 8GB RAM but then I booted into Windows and all 32GB was there. After a few reboots the same thing. The UEFI and Windows report only 8 GB but CPU-Z sees all 32GB

The SPD sections on CPU-Z and Aida64 report that all 4 sticks are installed but the UEFI doesn't.

UPDATE: Loaded UEFI defaults and all 32GB is available. Back to the drawing board to fix the OC


----------



## centvalny

New board



http://imgur.com/cn9XkFk


----------



## rakesh27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33k*
> 
> 4.5GHz @ 1.313v. Temps in high 70s running Aida64 with a Phanteks air cooler. http://valid.x86.fr/ej8k7g
> 
> I noticed that my RAM was only showing 8GB in single channel. Only 1 stick was recognised. I tried one stick at a time in each slot all good. I put all 4 sticks back in and played around with the H100i cooler, tightening and loosing the screws. Sometimes it read only 1 stick, other times 3 sticks but not all 4.
> 
> I checked the socket closely and there are no bent pins. It looks perfect
> 
> I removed the H100i and replaced it with a Phanteks air cooler. On the first boot it saw all 4 sticks. I rebooted and it only saw one! I rebooted a couple more times and at the moment it sees all 4 sticks but there's no guarantee that next time I reboot that it will.
> 
> I'm not sure what to do now. Should I RMA the chip? I have an Intel tuning plan, can I use that? Any advise would be appreciated


Dude,

Well i hope your talking about the x99 stuff you have.. when i refer to above

Its not the chip, you need to do some research, ill explain.

Im running 5960x at 4.4Ghz, still tweaking as ive had upto 4.6ghz, more stable at 4.4Ghz, anyways my ram wasnt all showing let alone at the rated speed.

Some sticks would show and some not, including speed low when pushing my overclock, you have to change your base clock, from 100 to 125 then adjust your CPU speed (multiplier) and volts to match what you had before.

Then ram set it manually to rated speed and up the volts to recommended, you should see all sticks including the correct speed.

Theres loads of options in bios, what you have to do is reseach it. as certain things you dont need on... or it needs to be set to a higher settings etc..

It took me a quite few goes to get my setup right, but now ive hit the sweet spot, and now the rig is flying, best way to do this is, load windows at default settings, dont install anything onto it like software, tweaks etc...

Then go into bios and start tweaking at least this way if you break the overclock your windows might break as well which you dont care as nothing is on it...

Check out you tube for videos

Good luck


----------



## Kimir

You had to go on strap 125 because your RAM speed is 3000Mhz, he doesn't necessarily need that at the speed he is aiming for, for example 2666 and 3200 are fine on strap 100.








I have no idea which one is better for 2400 tho.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33k*
> 
> UPDATE: Loaded UEFI defaults and all 32GB is available. Back to the drawing board to fix the OC


Most likely an issue with the VCCSA. See what VCCSA the mobo has set on its defaults: check it in HWiNFO64.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

I've tried probably 50 different values of VCCSA trying to get my ram to 3200 on 100 strap, and loads of different DRAM voltages/timings and it just ain't happening. I don't know if it's the memory controller on my CPU or my ram, and I have limped to desktop at 3200 a couple of times only to discover some of my ram sticks aren't recognized again, but nothing even remotely what I'd call stable.

But the thing runs so solid at 2666, it just seems strange that I can't get it to run at all over 2666 on 100.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> I've tried probably 50 different values of VCCSA trying to get my ram to 3200 on 100 strap, and loads of different DRAM voltages/timings and it just ain't happening. I don't know if it's the memory controller on my CPU or my ram, and I have limped to desktop at 3200 a couple of times only to discover some of my ram sticks aren't recognized again, but nothing even remotely what I'd call stable.
> 
> But the thing runs so solid at 2666, it just seems strange that I can't get it to run at all over 2666 on 100.


What kit?


----------



## Kimir

G.Skill F4-3000C15Q-32GRK from his sig I assume.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> G.Skill F4-3000C15Q-32GRK from his sig I assume.


Correct.


----------



## Silent Scone

32GB 3200 would require some tuning and a fairly decent IMC. Assuming the DIMMs are capable too


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> Correct.


Have you tried any of the presets in the bios, you are aware its a DS kit, I'm sure you are.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> 32GB 3200 would require some tuning and a fairly decent IMC. Assuming the DIMMs are capable too


And I'm beginning to think I missed the boat on both. Thing is, I'm not looking to just get it running at 3200 long enough for a screen shot or a CPU-Z validation, I want to be able to boot the thing up and use it 100% of the time. As much trouble as it's having, I just don't see that it's going to ever get there.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moorhen2*
> 
> Have you tried any of the presets in the bios, you are aware its a DS kit, I'm sure you are.


Yeah, I've tried pretty much all of the presets for similar ram kits.

Every now and then I get one that appears to stick, only to find out that only 3 of 4 sticks actually register. So back to SA up/SA down, VDRAM up until it's pink, push the Safe Mode button until it's worn smooth.

Then go back to 2666 and no issues at all.


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> And I'm beginning to think I missed the boat on both. Thing is, I'm not looking to just get it running at 3200 long enough for a screen shot or a CPU-Z validation, I want to be able to boot the thing up and use it 100% of the time. As much trouble as it's having, I just don't see that it's going to ever get there.
> Yeah, I've tried pretty much all of the presets for similar ram kits.
> 
> Every now and then I get one that appears to stick, only to find out that only 3 of 4 sticks actually register. So back to SA up/SA down, VDRAM up until it's pink, push the Safe Mode button until it's worn smooth.
> 
> Then go back to 2666 and no issues at all.


Have you got DRAM Training set to "ignore", this will make sure all dims are present at boot. ??


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> And I'm beginning to think I missed the boat on both. Thing is, I'm not looking to just get it running at 3200 long enough for a screen shot or a CPU-Z validation, I want to be able to boot the thing up and use it 100% of the time. As much trouble as it's having, I just don't see that it's going to ever get there.
> Yeah, I've tried pretty much all of the presets for similar ram kits.
> 
> *Every now and then I get one that appears to stick, only to find out that only 3 of 4 sticks actually register. So back to SA up/SA down, VDRAM up until it's pink, push the Safe Mode button until it's worn smooth.
> 
> Then go back to 2666 and no issues at all*.


Sounds like me yesterday trying to get 3000 to boot on 100 strap. Not possible.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moorhen2*
> 
> Have you got DRAM Training set to "ignore", this will make sure all dims are present at boot. ??


Yeah, tried that. BSOD usually. This thing has crashed in so many different iterations I've lost track, and aside from the main training function it seems like there is a test or training or something for each ram channel (not near that rig at the moment), and memtest. So by the time I've cycled through all those settings with another set of presets and a dozen SA voltages each, my mind is frazzled. I wish that Safe Mode button was on the front panel.

That's why I think I'm just so far from ever getting stable anything over 2666.


----------



## moorhen2

Setting "ignore" shouldn't cause a BSOD, I think its time for a full clear cmos, then try the xmp setting, see how that goes.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moorhen2*
> 
> Setting "ignore" shouldn't cause a BSOD, I think its time for a full clear cmos, then try the xmp setting, see how that goes.


Hello

Sure it can. Setting to ignore allows the use of modules that have invalid parameters. While fine for benchmarking stability should not be assumed nor expected.


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Sure it can. Setting to ignore allows the use of modules that have invalid parameters. While fine for benchmarking stability should not be assumed nor expected.


Yes I know.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moorhen2*
> 
> Yes I know.


Hello

So the bit about not causing BSODs was a typo?


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> So the bit about not causing BSODs was a typo?


I am just bowing to your superior knowledge, but I did say shouldn't, not wouldn't.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moorhen2*
> 
> Setting "ignore" shouldn't cause a BSOD, I think its time for a full clear cmos, then try the xmp setting, see how that goes.


If I ever feel like trying it again, I'll compile a log of changes/results. I still think that if these particular components were capable of running at 3200/100, I would have eventually stumbled onto a setting that worked, or even came close, by now. I have a 16GB kit of basically the same ram, I might revisit that someday as well.


----------



## Silent Scone

I try not to disable training whenever possible, it should really only be used once the system has been tuned to such a point that training failure occurs as rarely as possible. Given you're dropping modules, I doubt stability is anywhere near that stage yet


----------



## rt123

Can you really call it "stable" if it can't even pass training.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Can you really call it "stable" if it can't even pass training.


Nope. Not at least in the complete sense of the word


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Can you really call it "stable" if it can't even pass training.


its not stable until it passes 54398875439054387539034 hours of prime and 584378543988734096534895354 of cod/bf4 at ambient temps and voltages! this is gameatstock.net overclock.net afterall.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> its not stable until it passes 54398875439054387539034 hours of prime and 584378543988734096534895354 of cod/bf4 at ambient temps and voltages! this is gameatstock.net overclock.net afterall.


Or in your case if it looks good on an empty LN2 pot







. Had a little too much of that bourbon, have we?


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Or in your case if it looks good on an empty LN2 pot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Had a little too much of that bourbon, have we?


way too much


----------



## rakesh27

Dude,

Dont give up, i was at that point then stumbled upon my solution in this forum...

Good point is starting here, many people will point the way, i came from a monster AMD rig, this is my first intel rig.

At first i didnt like, as there were too many options in bios, but like i said before i did the research looked at other people settings and now i love it...

keep trying, maybe dial your CPU overclock back then try the ram... then bring up the CPU overclock up alittle..

HAve you considered the slots, try different slots...

Only other thing i think off is google what you want, maybe someone else has got to the rated speed you want.

Good luck with it...


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Nope. Not at least in the complete sense of the word


That's what I thought. I always assumed that if a RAM OC couldn't pass the training phase, it would inevitably fail a properly designed stress test.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> its not stable until it passes 54398875439054387539034 hours of prime and 584378543988734096534895354 of cod/bf4 at ambient temps and voltages! this is gameatstock.net overclock.net afterall.


I get your point,but I believe its okay to discuss various stability parameters when the discussion is primarily focused on stability (like the current one). Now if you shoehorn a stability question when the discussion is about benching, it gets frustrating. This also works the other way around.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Or in your case if it looks good on an empty LN2 pot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Had a little too much of that bourbon, have we?


Ouchhh..
That one had to hurt.


----------



## Silent Scone

He knows I'm playing. Plus he's drunk as hell so he won't care till tomorrow


----------



## rt123

Yup, thats one of the good thinks about Szeged. He doesn't take everything to the heart.

Although I wonder, why he is drunk in the middle of the day. I know is friday, but still.


----------



## Silent Scone

That didn't occur to me, I forgot the time gap lol.

Going back to training failure / stability. Post from Praz earlier in the week. Massively informative - These contrasts between conventional stability testing is another reason why Mint's Stressapp test is worth being pushed on people, anything that can prevent potential headaches further down the line with sporadic training failure is worth doing when talking about daily settings
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Training is more difficult to pass than a HCI type test because of the requirements of the pass/fail. During training the electrical signals are adjusted so as not to encroach upon a predefined programmable window. So the results are either a pass or fail. Memory timing adjustments using an operating system based test also allows adjustment of some of these signals. However, these tests rely on bits of data to be written and read correctly to determine the successful passing of the tests. Minor misalignment of the waveforms may still result in the data remaining valid for the period of time of the testing. This result may not hold true with different types of testing, use or subsequent drift.
> 
> The screenshots below are eye diagrams of several timing waveforms with multiple traces of each waveform. They also have a valid region mask superimposed. The shape and size of the mask will vary depending on the signals being observed and the speed of those signals. The two sinusoidal waveforms are the ones of interest. There is a lot of info that can be obtained from these screenshots but the two important ones are the crossing of the two waveforms and the distance of them from the mask. The top trace shows a valid signal group. The two waveforms cross each other at their center point and there is good margin all around the mask. Ideally the multiple traces of each waveform would appear as a single trace and the entire set of waveforms would be shifted to the right in reference to the mask. However, in the real world there is seldom such a thing as a perfect circuit. This configuration would pass training.
> 
> The bottom screenshot would result in failed training. One of the traces passes through the mask indicating that the current settings or design violates specs and memory corruption may occur. The minor incursion into the mask may still allow passing operating system based memory tests that are only looking for faulty bits. With this configuration memory errors will occur under the correct conditions form within the operating system. This failure will depend on how often the incursion takes place and how the system is used. Also in this screenshot the crossing points of the multiple traces are much wider which can also result in memory corruption.
> 
> That minor signal faults at the electrical level may still appear stable in actual use has been confirmed multiple times. Using a higher memory voltage during POST than what is used once in the operating system validates this. Increasing the voltage increases the margins for valid timing windows. A lower voltage once booted into the operating system decreases the margins to where the signal integrity is again compromised. The violation may occur infrequently enough that it does not take place during the testing or the testing may not be susceptible to the particular violation.
> 
> The second screenshot also shows why random BD type error codes appear. If the single trace that is outside of spec was sightly higher the system would pass training. There would be no margin for error though. A temperature change or circuit drift may move the trace either up or down. If down training would fail. Likewise the trace directly above this one just touches the corner of the mask. Any further degradation would result in this failing training also.
> 
> There is quite a bit of disparity between what is electrically valid and passing memory type tests from within the operating system. While marginally faulty timing signals may not manifest errors in normal use the possibility always exists. The Google memory test app seems to close this difference significantly.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Can you really call it "stable" if it can't even pass training.


My sights are set a tad lower than "stable", I'm still looking for "will boot to desktop".


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> That didn't occur to me, I forgot the time gap lol.
> 
> Going back to training failure / stability. Post from Praz earlier in the week. Massively informative - These contrasts between conventional stability testing is another reason why Mint's Stressapp test is worth being pushed on people, anything that can prevent potential headaches further down the line with sporadic training failure is worth doing when talking about daily settings


Nice post. Thanks for the link.

Now we need the Asus guys or someone else to find a similar app for CPU stress testing. So people can stop using bazillion different tests for varying amounts of time, to determine stability. I myself, also had a Prime95 "phase" on regular Haswell.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> My sights are set a tad lower than "stable", I'm still looking for "will boot to desktop".


That would be akin to benching stability, which is fine as long as you don't plan on using daily.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> My sights are set a tad lower than "stable", I'm still looking for "will boot to desktop".


Which is why you definitely don't want to be disabling memory training









That's the equivalent to standing on thin ice and pondering on how to escape freezing to death for a moment, and deciding to jump up and down

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Nice post. Thanks for the link.
> 
> Now we need the Asus guys or someone else to find a similar app for CPU stress testing. So people can stop using bazillion different tests for varying amounts of time, to determine stability. I myself, also had a Prime95 "phase" on regular Haswell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That would be akin to benching stability, which is fine as long as you don't plan on using daily.


I think ASUS already came pretty close with Realbench for that. It's not even _too_ bad at picking up memory instability, either


----------



## rt123

RealBench is not to be bad.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Which is why you definitely don't want to be disabling memory training
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's the equivalent to standing on thin ice and pondering on how to escape freezing to death for a moment, and deciding to jump up and down
> I think ASUS already came pretty close with Realbench for that. It's not even _too_ bad at picking up memory instability, either


I had zero luck with it disabled, plus, without knowing any different, it seemed to me that the training would be needed to differentiate between set VDRAM and Eventual VDRAM.

Again, RealBench is but a dream when you can't even boot with regularity. But put in on 2666 at 1.375v and I can walk off and run RealBench stress test for as long as I want to tie up the computer.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> If I ever feel like trying it again, I'll compile a log of changes/results. I still think that if these particular components were capable of running at 3200/100, I would have eventually stumbled onto a setting that worked, or even came close, by now. I have a 16GB kit of basically the same ram, I might revisit that someday as well.


with DS kitys work at getting 2T stable first with Auto for everything except the first 5 primary timings... then attempt 1T.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Yup, thats one of the good thinks about Szeged. He doesn't take everything to the heart.
> 
> Although I wonder, why he is *drunk in the middle of the day*. I know is friday, but still.


something wrong with that?

















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> That didn't occur to me, I forgot the time gap lol.
> 
> Going back to training failure / stability. Post from Praz earlier in the week. Massively informative - These contrasts between conventional stability testing is another reason why Mint's Stressapp test is worth being pushed on people, anything that can prevent potential headaches further down the line with sporadic training failure is worth doing when talking about daily settings


it's those waveform plots...








hey szeged, stare at those for a while.

(lol - that post belongs in the post HOF)


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Playing with Corsair 3000C14 sticks, hynix. Stressapptest passed for 8 hours overnight with no errors 3200MHz 14-14-16-38-1T 1.4V. Load up memtest in windows, I get dozens of errors within seconds. 14-15-16-39-1T passes memtest in windows though.

Anyone know why this happens?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> Playing with Corsair 3000C14 sticks, hynix. Stressapptest passed for 8 hours overnight with no errors 3200MHz 14-14-16-38-1T 1.4V. Load up memtest in windows, I get dozens of errors within seconds. 14-15-16-39-1T passes memtest in windows though.
> 
> Anyone know why this happens?


Likely for reasons covered just now


----------



## Lukas026

Hello

I have a chance to try Intel 750 NVMe PCIe disk today and I wanted to ask you about its installation.

I will be testing it with ASUS x99 Deluxe 3.1 mobo with 5820k and GTX980ti.

If I understand it right, Intel 750 needs PCIe 3.0 x4 connection to run at full speed.

So If I plug GPU to RED slot and disk to GREEN slot, am good to go ?

See pic below.



Thank you for the help.


----------



## Rayleyne

so close to 5Ghz at 1.394V, I'm at 4950 and i get bluescreens


----------



## Silent Scone

Just thought I'd do some Crystal Disk comparisons

Intel nvme 750 400GB PCIE 4x



Kingston Hyper X Predator 480GB PCIE 2.0 4X



4X Samsung 840 Pro 256GB SATA 3.0 (IRST) RAID0


----------



## Rayleyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Just thought I'd do some Crystal Disk comparisons
> 
> Intel nvme 750 400GB PCIE 4x
> 
> 
> 
> Kingston Hyper X Predator 480GB PCIE 2.0 4X
> 
> 
> 
> 4X Samsung 840 Pro 256GB SATA 3.0 (IRST) RAID0


thats just rediculous


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Just thought I'd do some Crystal Disk comparisons
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Intel nvme 750 400GB PCIE 4x
> 
> 
> 
> Kingston Hyper X Predator 480GB PCIE 2.0 4X
> 
> 
> 
> 4X Samsung 840 Pro 256GB SATA 3.0 (IRST) RAID0


the 840 pro raid still holds it's own.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> the 840 pro raid still holds it's own.


Those drives are almost 3 years old


----------



## wholeeo

Any drawbacks from running the stressapp test from a live usb instead of having it directly installed? For whatever reason the LinuxMint installer does not see the partition I had created for it on my bench SSD, it just sees the entire drive as empty.


----------



## Kimir

The drive could get corrupted and you'll have to recreate it, I think.


----------



## skkane

New 5930k user here. Coming from a 4770k. Just wondering if these are supposed to run this hot.

I was using 1.33v for 4.4ghz on my 4770k, with a Noctua DH14. Temps never got over 86C after 4 hours of prime95 smallFFT.

Now it's the same cooler, on x99 sabertooth and 5930k, 4.5ghz @ 1.347v, after only 5 minutes of prime it goes to 95C... lol.

It's normal? I'm guessing the dh14 is not appropiate for these cpu's at this voltage.

Would I have to perform a delid like on my 4770k on this chip or have they fixed the poor TIM and is no longer needed? I'd rather not void the warranty if there are no benefits.

I have ordered the fractal design kelvin 360 AIO and very curious if my temps will improve on these current voltage setting.

Thanks


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skkane*
> 
> New 5930k user here. Coming from a 4770k. Just wondering if these are supposed to run this hot.
> 
> I was using 1.33v for 4.4ghz on my 4770k, with a Noctua DH14. Temps never got over 86C after 4 hours of prime95 smallFFT.
> 
> Now it's the same cooler, on x99 sabertooth and 5930k, 4.5ghz @ 1.347v, after only 5 minutes of prime it goes to 95C... lol.
> 
> It's normal? I'm guessing the dh14 is not appropiate for these cpu's at this voltage.
> 
> Would I have to perform a delid like on my 4770k on this chip or have they fixed the poor TIM and is no longer needed? I'd rather not void the warranty if there are no benefits.
> 
> I have ordered the fractal design kelvin 360 AIO and very curious if my temps will improve on these current voltage setting.
> 
> Thanks


You don't want to run Prime95 on these 6-8Cores, or temps will get out of hand.
Use RealBench or Aida64.


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> The drive could get corrupted and you'll have to recreate it, I think.


Thanks Kimir.


----------



## skkane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> You don't want yo run Prime95 on these 6-8Cores, or temps will get out of hand.
> Use RealBench or Aida64.


Yes, those are way easier on the temps. But would still like to get them down.

I've never used an AIO since i find that those 240mm rad version's tend to perform the same as a high end noctua air cooler but hoping this will beat it since it's 360mm's. Will see how it goes.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skkane*
> 
> New 5930k user here. Coming from a 4770k. Just wondering if these are supposed to run this hot.
> 
> I was using 1.33v for 4.4ghz on my 4770k, with a Noctua DH14. Temps never got over 86C after 4 hours of prime95 smallFFT.
> 
> Now it's the same cooler, on x99 sabertooth and 5930k, 4.5ghz @ 1.347v, after only 5 minutes of prime it goes to 95C... lol.
> 
> It's normal? I'm guessing the dh14 is not appropiate for these cpu's at this voltage.
> 
> Would I have to perform a delid like on my 4770k on this chip or have they fixed the poor TIM and is no longer needed? I'd rather not void the warranty if there are no benefits.
> 
> I have ordered the fractal design kelvin 360 AIO and very curious if my temps will improve on these current voltage setting.
> 
> Thanks


the Noctua D14 cant control the core temp for those 6 Core +1.3v


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skkane*
> 
> Yes, those are way easier on the temps. But would still like to get them down.
> 
> I've never used an AIO since i find that those 240mm rad version's tend to perform the same as a high end noctua air cooler but hoping this will beat it since it's 360mm's. Will see how it goes.


5930k like all E cpus are soldered with 87 w/mk indium, so has best possible tim.

I have same 5930k with 4.5 with 1.34v, prime 28.5 latest with small ffts is max 82C load on custom water, but after going through stabilty testing on 4790k, small ffts can be omitted, temps drop 15-20C on load, and tests for stability just as well.

I just use custom prime blend, ffts from 128 to 4096. It does require about 0.03v more vcore to run prime for an hour versus aida64 or loopx264 overnight. And temps are fine if exclude small ffts, max at low 60's after 5 hours. And once stable with 128 to 4096 custom blend, testing with small ffts wont fail either, just beats up cpu more with high temps.


----------



## skkane

Thanks for the info.

Will report back next week if the AIO improved temps.


----------



## GunnzAkimbo

Intel XTU will pick up instability.


----------



## Nizzen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Just thought I'd do some Crystal Disk comparisons
> 
> Intel nvme 750 400GB PCIE 4x
> 
> 
> 
> Kingston Hyper X Predator 480GB PCIE 2.0 4X
> 
> 
> 
> 4X Samsung 840 Pro 256GB SATA 3.0 (IRST) RAID0


Too slow








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rayleyne*
> 
> thats just rediculous


Me too









Sm 951 Nvme
http://s413.photobucket.com/user/Nizzen/media/sm951 nvme CDM.png.html

Intel P3700 Nvme
http://s413.photobucket.com/user/Nizzen/media/P3700 CDM.png.html

3x Samsung 850 Pro 256 (almost full)

http://s413.photobucket.com/user/Nizzen/media/3x 850pro 256.png.html

Try to beat 60MB/s 4k random read QD=1


----------



## Levesque

Got my 5930k rock-stable at 4.4 with only 1.23v. Asus Rampage V. Almost everything at ''Auto''

What setting in the BIOS is pumping the Vcore to 1.33v when stress testing? What setting is making my 1.23v go to 1.33v on high load?

Thx.


----------



## tw33k

The NVME can't be beaten. Wish they available here. Best I can do is my 951 AHCI


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque*
> 
> Got my 5930k rock-stable at 4.4 with only 1.23v. Asus Rampage V. Almost everything at ''Auto''
> 
> What setting in the BIOS is pumping the Vcore to 1.33v when stress testing? What setting is making my 1.23v go to 1.33v on high load?
> 
> Thx.


Adaptive vcore under AVX2 loads?


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Hey guy's

I've been playing around with the new 5820k/MSI X99a Gaming 7 setup.

I don't know if it's the CPU, but I can't get any overclock stable above [email protected]

But at the moment I'm have a oh no moment, I shut down my machine to swap fans, when I started it again I got a overclock failed message.
Checked my settings, all was fine, exactly how I had them before which passed all the tests, saved bios, bang same message.
BCLk was set to 100.05 (by me), do I dropped it back to the default 100.00, all was working again.
I can overclock to [email protected], but I just can't adjust the BCLK at all, I was able to prior to the fan swap.

I'm running G-Skill 2666Mhz DDR4, and XMP profile.

What I didn't understand was why it has been working this whole time but all of a sudden the CPU doesn't like the 100.05 BCLK, I haven't changed anything besides 2 fans on the RAD.
I keep having that sinking feeling like I broke something, everything else is fine, can even run Prime95 (temps are around 77c on a H110).


----------



## Blaise170

I had an issue with my custom water loop so I bought a cheapo Arctic heatsink for $15. Managed 4.0GHz easily with ASRock's built in OC tools in the BIOS and it seemed really stable but temps were too high. I don't want to burn it up so I won't be keeping the OC for now though I look forward to the arrival of my new res/pump.


----------



## Blameless

Started running into training errors again with my setup a few days ago.

Cores themselves are completely fine (same voltage passes the same stress tests I ran within a week of getting the chip), but either the memory or uncore has experienced some degree of measurable degradation.

2667 CL12 or 2400 CL11 have required gradually more aggressive VL4 and VCCSA, as well as progressively more tuning of subtimings to get to reliably pass the training routines, to the point that I'm now giving up on running these formerly stable settings at all.

Loosened primary timings to 13-13-13-30, plus tWL and tWR to 10. This allowed me to knock off about 20mV from vDIMM, 100mV from VL4, and 50mV from VCCSA.

I did manage to get my hands on a similar set of memory to test, with inconclusive results...no control sample from the inception means I can't directly compare one kit to the other, not without a separate CPU as well.

At this point I'm fairly confident that 4.2GHz with 1.245v are conservative enough settings to survive arbitrarily long runs of AVX2 stress tests on the cores, but I'm still very much in doubt if the uncore clock, or the voltages unlocked by the 2083-pin socket that are required to bring uncore to full core speeds, are safe in the long term.


----------



## stephen427

Hey guys im currently running my chip @ 1.164V on core with 4,25Ghz on 125strap. Ive managed to get it stable at roughly 1,275V on 4,5Ghz aswel im wondering if that is safe voltage for 24/7 Im pretty sure I can shave off some bit off core there 4,375Ghz seems to require roughly 1,260V.. Or I must be doing something wrong either way beceuse of voltage gap there. I only play games I dont do any heavy tasks with this cpu every FPS matters to me. Temps are fine on those voltages should I do it?

If I would go ahead would my uncore(cache) be fine at 4,0Ghz or would it be better to run it at 4,125/4,25Ghz to further close gap between higher core.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stephen427*
> 
> Hey guys im currently running my chip @ 1.164V on core with 4,25Ghz on 125strap. Ive managed to get it stable at roughly 1,275V on 4,5Ghz aswel im wondering if that is safe voltage for 24/7 Im pretty sure I can shave off some bit off core there 4,375Ghz seems to require roughly 1,260V.. Or I must be doing something wrong either way beceuse of voltage gap there. I only play games I dont do any heavy tasks with this cpu every FPS matters to me. Temps are fine on those voltages should I do it?
> 
> If I would go ahead would my uncore(cache) be fine at 4,0Ghz or would it be better to run it at 4,125/4,25Ghz to further close gap between higher core.


Those voltages are fine yes. There's no real need to closely match uncore to core, but obviously if you can with reasonable voltage then go for it, just remember that corresponding voltages beside cache (RING) may need a small notch when doing so.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

I'm guessing I got everyone a little stumped with the BCLK issue.
(Not being able to adjust the BCLK at all, even by .05, where I was able to before running prime95 28.7 for 60 seconds and shutting down my machine to changing my CPU fans, can't even do a 125 with other adjustments to compensate)

But system is stable at the moment, well I'm guessing it is..

It's a 5820k.
I'm just running a 4.2Ghz overclock, with a little cache tweak (3.5Ghz), voltages on the CPU are set at 1.190v, but display at 1.188v in cpu-z.
Ring voltages are 1.060v and VCCIN is bumped up to 1.900.

So far I've run Realbench (4 hour stress test), AIDIA64 (2 hour stress test, CPU, Cache and FPU) and Intel Extreme Tuning Utility (1 hour).
I haven't run Prime95 (any version), because that was the last thing I run before having the BCLK issue and I'm a little afraid to run it again.

Temps are around 63c.

You guys think it's stable?


----------



## HeadlessKnight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> I'm guessing I got everyone a little stumped with the BCLK issue.
> (Not being able to adjust the BCLK at all, even by .05, where I was able to before running prime95 28.7 for 60 seconds and shutting down my machine to changing my CPU fans, can't even do a 125 with other adjustments to compensate)
> 
> But system is stable at the moment, well I'm guessing it is..
> 
> It's a 5820k.
> I'm just running a 4.2Ghz overclock, with a little cache tweak (3.5Ghz), voltages on the CPU are set at 1.190v, but display at 1.188v in cpu-z.
> Ring voltages are 1.060v and VCCIN is bumped up to 1.900.
> 
> So far I've run Realbench (4 hour stress test), AIDIA64 (2 hour stress test, CPU, Cache and FPU) and Intel Extreme Tuning Utility (1 hour).
> I haven't run Prime95 (any version), because that was the last thing I run before having the BCLK issue and I'm a little afraid to run it again.
> 
> Temps are around 63c.
> 
> You guys think it's stable?


If you passed those I am 90% confident that it is stable, but I think OCCT:CPU @ Large Data Set is worth trying too for at least 3 hours. (Not the Linpack test). It will detect errors easily if the CPU is not stable, and I noticed it require a bit more Vcore from the CPU to be stable at it when compared to other stress tests.

============

Finally got this CPU to boot @ 4.8 GHz, but it required 1.425 Vcore/ 2.1 VCCIN which is too high, I am not sure if it is bench stable or not, but it is an accomplishment after the hundreds of BSODs that I got







.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeadlessKnight*
> 
> If you passed those I am 90% confident that it is stable, but I think OCCT:CPU @ Large Data Set is worth trying too for at least 3 hours. (Not the Linpack test). It will detect errors easily if the CPU is not stable, and I noticed it require a bit more Vcore from the CPU to be stable at it when compared to other stress tests.


I don't know if it's Windows 10 or the program, but OCCT CPU Large Date Set crashed 2 hours in, not the actual test (cpuocct64.exe) but the front end (OCCT.exe), the test is still running..lol
Just fired up OCCT.exe again and it picked up from where it left off.

Couldn't be the overclock could it, I do have Realtemp and CPU-Z running at the same time...

Update:
Got the BCLK issue sorted, I reflashed both BIOS's to the latest, pulled the BIOS battery (already tried the reset switch), next boot I could adjust the BCLK again.
I'm not using the XMP memory profile, the MSI bios has something called Memory try it, set mine to Hynix 2666mhz (which the ripjaw's are), it set the default memory timings 15-15-15-35, but instead of using the default 1.2volts, it used 1.25volts, guess MSI found that gives it a little more stability.

Machine is running again at the previous overclock.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> Started running into training errors again with my setup a few days ago.
> 
> Cores themselves are completely fine (same voltage passes the same stress tests I ran within a week of getting the chip), but either the memory or uncore has experienced some degree of measurable degradation.
> 
> 2667 CL12 or 2400 CL11 have required gradually more aggressive VL4 and VCCSA, as well as progressively more tuning of subtimings to get to reliably pass the training routines, to the point that I'm now giving up on running these formerly stable settings at all.
> 
> Loosened primary timings to 13-13-13-30, plus tWL and tWR to 10. This allowed me to knock off about 20mV from vDIMM, 100mV from VL4, and 50mV from VCCSA.
> 
> I did manage to get my hands on a similar set of memory to test, with inconclusive results...no control sample from the inception means I can't directly compare one kit to the other, not without a separate CPU as well.
> 
> At this point I'm fairly confident that 4.2GHz with 1.245v are conservative enough settings to survive arbitrarily long runs of AVX2 stress tests on the cores, but I'm still very much in doubt if the uncore clock, or the voltages unlocked by the 2083-pin socket that are required to bring uncore to full core speeds, are safe in the long term.


Well that's certainly one way of looking at it... Alternatively I guess now would be a prime time to rethink your preliminary groundwork for testing your overclock possibly.


----------



## Lukas026

Damn 750 NVMe driver is a beast


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque*
> 
> Got my 5930k rock-stable at 4.4 with only 1.23v. Asus Rampage V. Almost everything at ''Auto''
> 
> What setting in the BIOS is pumping the Vcore to 1.33v when stress testing? What setting is making my 1.23v go to 1.33v on high load?
> 
> Thx.


*Adaptive*. Which is weird, cause I use adaptive, and my Vcore doesn't go up. Then again, I do use C0, C1E and C2 C-States.


----------



## HeadlessKnight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> I don't know if it's Windows 10 or the program, but OCCT CPU Large Date Set crashed 2 hours in, not the actual test (cpuocct64.exe) but the front end (OCCT.exe), the test is still running..lol
> Just fired up OCCT.exe again and it picked up from where it left off.
> 
> Couldn't be the overclock could it, I do have Realtemp and CPU-Z running at the same time...


That's weird, if the CPU gave up OCCT will stop automatically with "Error" messege. Or the CPU will happily throw out the CLOCK_WATCHDOG_TIMEOUT BSODs at you (if you are not close to the computer then it will restart automatically, if you saw the welcome screen then you must know that your OC is not welcomed, lol ). But I am not sure about what you experienced.

=======================



Looks like PLL Termination Voltage is not a gimmick after all







. With this adjusted I was able to boot and do some benchmarks even.


----------



## inedenimadam

I have learned allot these last couple weeks about how unstable my overclock actually was, and makes me feel a bit silly for shaking my fists at Microsoft for what I thought was a buggy Win10 release.

OCCT destroyed my core overclock
Google stress app destroyed my memory overclock.

Waiting for the other shoe to drop and something to bring my cache overclock under the radar too.


----------



## GunnzAkimbo

Just use intel XTU stress tests and benchmark.

That will find a weak link


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I have learned allot these last couple weeks about how unstable my overclock actually was, and makes me feel a bit silly for shaking my fists at Microsoft for what I thought was a buggy Win10 release.
> 
> OCCT destroyed my core overclock
> Google stress app destroyed my memory overclock.
> 
> Waiting for the other shoe to drop and something to bring my cache overclock under the radar too.


You thought core and RAM were bad? Cache instability will vary. If your cache is very badly OCed, you won't even pass boot (Windows spinning UEFI circles will freeze). If it's badly OCed, you will boot into Windows, and after a few hours of seemingly _normal_ operation, it will just freeze and lockup out of the blue. Now then, what if your cache is *just* on the tipping edge? Basically you'll have to run your rig for 24+ hrs of normal use until you find a sudden freeze or crash. I find Media Player Classic - Home Cinema with 3 1080p h.264/5 files open to be a good cache test (it ramps the CPU up and down randomly based on deblocking). Then again, you could also use AIDA64 for 8+ hrs. Whatever floats your boat.


----------



## skkane

This Kelvin S36 aio is great. Almost 20C better then the Noctua DH14.









Clocks and voltages are the same. Only coolers changed.

Noctua DH14, 3 minutes prime95 smallFFT


Fractal design S36, 10 minutes prime95 smallFFT


It's ancient p95 version but same on both. Was not aware latest 28.5 murders these cpu's with 95C+


----------



## deadwidesmile

Finally got this damn 5960x (Malaysia batch L) to 4.4 @ 1.3v and VCCIN 1.9. No adaptive, locked voltage.

Sadly, idle temperatures are in the 40-45c which is a shame on a single individual loop with 480mm of radiator. I'm going to throw in another 140 or the spare 360 some how and see if I can get it down a bit.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeadlessKnight*
> 
> That's weird, if the CPU gave up OCCT will stop automatically with "Error" messege. Or the CPU will happily throw out the CLOCK_WATCHDOG_TIMEOUT BSODs at you (if you are not close to the computer then it will restart automatically, if you saw the welcome screen then you must know that your OC is not welcomed, lol ). But I am not sure about what you experienced.


That's the one thing that isn't happening to me when my overclock is unstable, I get no blue screens or error messages, I just get a hard lock (it's what Prime95 would do).
I also have my machine setup so it doesn't automatically reboot on a blue screen.

It was strange that the front end crashed but the stress test didn't, I let it happily do it's thing for and hour longer, mainly because I didn't see the crash at first, (you could see in task manager it was using the CPU), still with no hard locks or blue screens.

I actually managed to fix the weird BCLK issue yesterday (where I couldn't adjust the BCLK at all without the BIOS throwing a overclock failed message), but I also backed off the overclock to 4Ghz cpu/3.5Ghz cache.
Still using the 1.900v VCCIN and 1.150 volts on the CPU (1.060volts cache), I only lost 20 points in Cinebench so really it's no big deal for everyday use, and temps are a little lower.
When a waterblock comes out locally for my MSI GTX980ti Gaming I'll probably just water cool the whole machine and tinker more then, but as of now she's stable and cool, Max temp I've seen is 61c (900rpm Noctua fans on a H110) in AIDA64 CPU/FPU/Cache stress test.

Still a bit weary on running prime95 again though, I did pick up the older versions 26.6 and 27.6 which I heard were safer.


----------



## tdslam720

5820K L batch. 4.5 Ghz on 1.275 V, with DDR4 3200. Cooled with a NH-D15, idles high 30s / low 40s, full load in the 70s. Couldn't get it past 4.5, but I haven't tried lowering the ram speed yet.


----------



## xarot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> That's the one thing that isn't happening to me when my overclock is unstable, I get no blue screens or error messages, I just get a hard lock (it's what Prime95 would do).
> I also have my machine setup so it doesn't automatically reboot on a blue screen.
> 
> It was strange that the front end crashed but the stress test didn't, I let it happily do it's thing for and hour longer, mainly because I didn't see the crash at first, (you could see in task manager it was using the CPU), still with no hard locks or blue screens.
> 
> I actually managed to fix the weird BCLK issue yesterday (where I couldn't adjust the BCLK at all without the BIOS throwing a overclock failed message), but I also backed off the overclock to 4Ghz cpu/3.5Ghz cache.
> Still using the 1.900v VCCIN and 1.150 volts on the CPU (1.060volts cache), I only lost 20 points in Cinebench so really it's no big deal for everyday use, and temps are a little lower.
> When a waterblock comes out locally for my MSI GTX980ti Gaming I'll probably just water cool the whole machine and tinker more then, but as of now she's stable and cool, Max temp I've seen is 61c (900rpm Noctua fans on a H110) in AIDA64 CPU/FPU/Cache stress test.
> 
> Still a bit weary on running prime95 again though, I did pick up the older versions 26.6 and 27.6 which I heard were safer.


Well...it could be a problem with the app, but over the years I've seen instability causing the applications to start malfunctioning instead of hard crashes. Like Prime95 suddendly crashing in the background.


----------



## Silent Scone

That's normally memory or cache instability that manifest as 0xc00005 errors or similar


----------



## tw33k

My temps are pretty high. 4.5GHz 1.31v hits 90c during Aida64. Reseated the H100i a couple times, changed the TIM. I have a Swiftech H240-X on the way which should do a lot better (I'm hoping 10c better)


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xarot*
> 
> Well...it could be a problem with the app, but over the years I've seen instability causing the applications to start malfunctioning instead of hard crashes. Like Prime95 suddendly crashing in the background.


Yeah true, either way I've backed off the overclock to a easy 4ghz, so I won't have any issues with that one.
Will run OCCT through the night, but so far it's been stable, Did a Handbrake Bluray encode (H.264) and was playing Battlefield Hardline this afternoon for a few hours without a single crash (Not that's a good test though..lol)


----------



## GunnzAkimbo

No way in the world im ever using manual volts again, ever.

Manual has killed my i7-980 + 3930K.

Offset only.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GunnzAkimbo*
> 
> No way in the world im ever using manual volts again, ever.
> 
> Manual has killed my i7-980 + 3930K.
> 
> Offset only.


How do you mean killed? As in noted degradation or absolute death? Using manual voltage will put a slightly less protracted level of strain on the CPU so it's natural to assume it will degrade faster, but as long as all voltages are within suggested ranges and temperatures are ok this will happen over a period that is likely to go by unnoticed as the CPU will out live it's usefulness before it becomes an issue.

This also depends on the condition of the overclock applied - as a vague example if you had a 2600K at 1.42v for 5 years and the multiplier used is on the edge of stability, then as you can imagine this might be a scenario where you'd notice a change. Where I fully agree the use of adaptive and offset voltages should be encouraged, stating outright that using a fixed voltage will kill the CPU is a blanket statement. Majority of users won't even realise and these happenings will go unnoticed during the chips life


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Hey anyone know what happened here, was it AIDA64 having a spit or it actually dropped the clocks like that?

http://s1294.photobucket.com/user/schoolofmonkey2/media/1_zps2zofdmq2.jpg.html

http://s1294.photobucket.com/user/schoolofmonkey2/media/2_zpsgan8vwig.jpg.html


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Hello! Question! I`ve got a Asus X99-E WS, And i see that Asus recommend cooling of the vrms over 4Ghz, i run 4.7Ghz at 1.290V, and cache at 4Ghz 1.100V. Which i am pretty happy about! I can benchmark at 4.9Ghz, but that is close to 1.4(!)votls.

Anyhow, How can you easily mount fans to help the vrms?

Thanks!


----------



## stephen427

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> You thought core and RAM were bad? Cache instability will vary. If your cache is very badly OCed, you won't even pass boot (Windows spinning UEFI circles will freeze). If it's badly OCed, you will boot into Windows, and after a few hours of seemingly _normal_ operation, it will just freeze and lockup out of the blue. Now then, what if your cache is *just* on the tipping edge? Basically you'll have to run your rig for 24+ hrs of normal use until you find a sudden freeze or crash. I find Media Player Classic - Home Cinema with 3 1080p h.264/5 files open to be a good cache test (it ramps the CPU up and down randomly based on deblocking). Then again, you could also use AIDA64 for 8+ hrs. Whatever floats your boat.


Can confirm! I find cache hard to test. Yesterday I had a hard lock on when using Media Player Classic. When previously the pc had been running for 5 hours gaming and browsing + 2 hours XTE test ( passed )
Also playing games helps testing cache if you see start noticing short freezes or slowdowns every so often depends hugely..

Im not sure how to get my cache stable ive been upping its voltage everytime something happend and hopefully my system is stable for 24/7 now.. ;( Maybe im getting close thought.

Its at 1.219V @ 4,0uncore. 1.272V 4,5Ghz core. Hopefully I dont need to raise cache anymore beceuse my temps are hitting its limits at 70-75C full loads with an H105 using Noctua F12's @ 1000-1100rpm.

Pretty happy with these speeds if I can pull it off after some time.. Its all on static will use adaptive once im sure everything stablelized. Which I assume is right thing to do get stable on static. Then adaptive right? Ofcourse testing on both.


----------



## Silent Scone

People seem to undermine it as it's seemingly too good to be true, but honestly running AIDA64 with the cache stress test isolated for 2 to 4 hours is more than enough. I haven't had any instability or random application errors testing this way. From the configuration in my signature, if I drop ring voltage 20mv the stress test will fail within 2 hours every time the test is attempted. This is obviously on the basis the rest of the system is stable


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> People seem to undermine it as it's seemingly too good to be true, but honestly running AIDA64 with the cache stress test isolated for 2 to 4 hours is more than enough. I haven't had any instability or random application errors testing this way. From the configuration in my signature, if I drop ring voltage 20mv the stress test will fail within 2 hours every time the test is attempted. This is obviously on the basis the rest of the system is stable


Yeah but I've been getting that strange CPU/NB Clock/Memory clock drops, like to 11mhz, now honestly if it dropped that low my system would of blue screened or hard locked.
It's only in the first 60 seconds, then I never see it again, CPU-Z registers no drop in frequency neither does HWMonitor Pro, so I'm guessing it's an AIDA64 bug.
It's only started happening since updating AIDA64 today, after a little bit of Googling a few people here have posted the same thing, but back from last year.

It would be nice to have a stress testing program that didn't take 2 hours to fail though, guess that's why everyone still runs prime95 even though it's not good for Haswell...

I lowered my cpu voltage from 1.15 to 1.12, been doing 30 minute runs of OCCT, AIDA64, XTU, over and over again not taking a break in between, kinda like a real world scenario.
Been tweaking, benching and stressing for 2 days now, hopefully no issues tonight and I can start using my machine properly. (I did take a break to play some Hardline today though, machine didn't crash..lol)


----------



## Silent Scone

I don't know what's causing that. Maybe polling related


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deadwidesmile*
> 
> Finally got this damn 5960x (Malaysia batch L) to 4.4 @ 1.3v and VCCIN 1.9. No adaptive, locked voltage.
> 
> Sadl*y, idle temperatures are in the 40-45c* which is a shame on a single individual loop with 480mm of radiator. I'm going to throw in another 140 or the spare 360 some how and see if I can get it down a bit.


what clock speed is it idling at? that seems very high.


----------



## larrydavid

Any recommendations for motherboard that are well-suited for cache overclocking? I'd prefer not to get an Asus board. I like MSI and Asrock.


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*


LOL
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *larrydavid*
> 
> Any recommendations for motherboard that are well-suited for cache overclocking? I'd prefer not to get an Asus board. I like MSI and Asrock.


It's down to you, most newer iterations will sport the OC socket, no experience of X99 MSI boards here though. Although I see they're now sporting metal plated/protected PCIE slots. Not sure what MSI are trying to say about their customer base


----------



## ozzy1925

thanks to Thermal Grizzly new toys arrived today


----------



## larrydavid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*


I like Asus boards, but your company's RMA process leaves a lot to be desired, to say the least.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *larrydavid*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like Asus boards, but your company's RMA process leaves a lot to be desired, to say the least.
Click to expand...

I'd like there to be no online cases, the 10 or so that do fall through the net per year make things look things look a lot worse than they really are.


----------



## deadwidesmile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> what clock speed is it idling at? that seems very high.


4.4, heh. I turned adaptive off. I'm still overclocking like a 4 core which is probably wrong. I ran my 4790k @ 4.9ghz daily without adaptive on. X58 days I couldn't stay stable at 4.7ghz on a 930 D0 with adaptive voltage on.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deadwidesmile*
> 
> X58 days I couldn't stay stable at 4.7ghz on a 930 D0 with adaptive voltage on.


Hello

Good reason for this. Adaptive did not exist for the X58 platform.


----------



## deadwidesmile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Good reason for this. Adaptive did not exist for the X58 platform.


Pro-E had a weird seeing that would throttle my 930 down? I still have the pc kicking around as a web browser station for the household.


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deadwidesmile*
> 
> 4.4, heh. I turned adaptive off. I'm still overclocking like a 4 core which is probably wrong. I ran my 4790k @ 4.9ghz daily without adaptive on. X58 days I couldn't stay stable at 4.7ghz on a 930 D0 with adaptive voltage on.


Im on 5930k, fixed votlage, all c states/power savings off, with 1.34v, 4.5ghz, 6 cores idle at 28-33C with 25C ambient. You have 2 more cores, but little lower vcore. You can also run hw info or monitor and see if your idling at higher total package power with 8 cores vs mine 6, mine is 35W idle. Unless your idling at much higher wattage with 8 cores (wouldnt think that much higher), or your ambients are higher, then something else is different.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *larrydavid*
> 
> Any recommendations for motherboard that are well-suited for cache overclocking? I'd prefer not to get an Asus board. I like MSI and Asrock.


Most haswell-E cache Oc is 4ghz for 24/7 that's with Oc socket and for non Oc socket its 3.5ghz cache Oc so 500mhz not more

I see its not worth going with any Asus motherboard for that 500mhz cache oc

I recommended msi x99a sli krait edition (12 phase mobo as Xpower ) Or Gaming 7 If you want the Oc socket go with gigabyte x99 Soc champion









I switch from Asus x99-A to Msi x99A-Gaming 7 night and day in stability/less glitch bugs


----------



## deadwidesmile

I'm on the X99A SLI Plus and once I figured a few settings out that where frankly just not there on the Z97 platform (talk about a different OC'ing experience!) I'm settled in at 4.5ghz @ 1.33v. With adaptive enabled, I'm idling at 27-32c. It fluctuates a fair amount. Load temp so far hasn't breached 60c. I literally peg to 60c during intel's XTU stress test, CinebenchR15 and physics in Firestrike.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Most haswell-E cache Oc is 4ghz for 24/7 that's with Oc socket and for non Oc socket its 3.5ghz cache Oc so 500mhz not more
> 
> I see its not worth going with any Asus motherboard for that 500mhz cache oc
> 
> I recommended msi x99a sli krait edition (12 phase mobo as Xpower ) Or Gaming 7 If you want the Oc socket go with gigabyte x99 Soc champion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I switch from Asus x99-A to Msi x99A-Gaming 7 night and day in stability/less glitch bugs


Hi, I'm sure there is more stability on the MSI X99A when you're limited to 2666 DRAM frequency.

Also from a technical perspective, although I would implore you to decipher between the datasheets on any two motherboards as to which is better - the Rampage V Extreme has the 'best' VRM in terms of quality and delivery.


----------



## lilchronic

X99 soc champion Best motherboard for x99.









I have tried 3 asus mobo's and never had any luck with them. My very first asus board killed a 4770k, One cam DOA and the other did not work properly.


----------



## deadwidesmile

Do you guys enable xmp profiles? I did and it screwed with my bclk real bad.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Hi, I'm sure there is more stability on the MSI X99A when you're limited to 2666 DRAM frequency.
> 
> Also from a technical perspective, although I would implore you to decipher between the datasheets on any two motherboards as to which is better - the Rampage V Extreme has the 'best' VRM in terms of quality and delivery.


My Gaming 7 have no problem with Oc can do

4.4ghz 1.26v + 3.5ghz cache Oc 1.06v + 3ghz cl16 (hynix profile ) 1.35v &stock system agent 1.04v

I love that mobo Oc super easy


----------



## pogiman

hmm that explains why I cannot for the life in me, oc my cache to 3600 and keep it stable! What is the difference between the OC and normal socket?


----------



## Silent Scone

OC socket motherboards have additional pins to the standard 2011-3 socket that allows for more voltage regulation. This allows for higher frequencies across the entire spectrum but most noticeably with cache and DRAM overclocking.

Obviously now of course this is not exclusive to ASUS motherboards and other leading vendors are on the band wagon, meaning it's best to do research prior to purchase. It's not something really toted by other vendors openly. Normally would be apparent by the marketing in terms of what the maximum support DRAM frequency is.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

What`s the normal cache freq you can achive on asus bord with voltage? Should i be happy with 40x on cache and 1.100V?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> What`s the normal cache freq you can achive on asus bord with voltage? Should i be happy with 40x on cache and 1.100V?


If it's stable at that voltage, yes be happy. See my sig for a contrast...


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *larrydavid*
> 
> Any recommendations for motherboard that are well-suited for cache overclocking? I'd prefer not to get an Asus board. I like MSI and Asrock.


Msi motherboards with the OC socket are:-
MSI X99A GODLIKE GAMING
MSI X99A XPOWER AC
MSI X99A GAMING 9 ACK

Asrock mobos with OC socket are:-
ASRock Fatal1ty X99M Killer/3.1
ASRock X99 OC Formula/3.1

*Note:- You have to get the USB 3.1 Versions of the mobos listed above (from both brands), the non-USB 3.1 versions don't have the OC Socket.*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> *Hi, I'm sure there is more stability on the MSI X99A when you're limited to 2666 DRAM frequency.*
> 
> Also from a technical perspective, although I would implore you to decipher between the datasheets on any two motherboards as to which is better - the Rampage V Extreme has the 'best' VRM in terms of quality and delivery.


Are we making up things now..?
Non OC socket boards can handle high speed RAM just fine.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Are we making up things now..?
> Non OC socket boards can handle high speed RAM just fine.


Of course, in the same respect that a moped would get me to work just fine. I'll let you back up your statement before I do


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Are we making up things now..?
> Non OC socket boards can handle high speed RAM just fine.


Think he was referring to the disparity on the 100 strap ( DRAM ratios over 2600). Non OC socket boards tend to be more unstable on such DRAM ratios and don't have much at their disposal to dial that instability out.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Of course, in the same respect that a moped would get me to work just fine. I'll let you back up your statement before I do


No, I'll let you do the honors first.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Think he was referring to the disparity on the 100 strap ( DRAM ratios over 2600). Non OC socket boards tend to be more unstable on such DRAM ratios and don't have much at their disposal to dial that instability out.


Should have clarified, currently his statement reads as if, non OC Socket boards cannot run higher than 2666Mhz RAM.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Should have clarified, currently his statement reads as if, non OC Socket boards cannot run higher than 2666Mhz RAM.


There are a few other things I found one can do with OC socket:



My own comparison of X99-A to the MSI X99S XPower AC. Properly tuned, the OC Socket boards can run lower Vcore also in places (which i feel is the unsung advantage). However, this type of tuning is best kept off forums (where people struggle with the basics let alone advanced stuff). Voltages were matched up as best as I could get them plus with use of a scope for VCCIN. For sake of brevity, that's just a small snapshot; gist of it is, I could not drop the voltages on the non OC socket board to match.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> No I'll let you do the honors first.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should have clarified, currently his statement read as if, non OC Socket boards cannot run higher than 2666Mhz RAM.


Should have taken that with a granule of over emphasis considering the amount of legislation saying otherwise...or to realise I was not talking in absolutes. Higher DRAM ratios are more difficult on standard socket boards, less so than on initial firmware but still a fact. Did you notice how review sites stopped delving into memory overclocking on certain boards?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> There are a few other things I found one can do with OC socket:
> 
> 
> 
> My own comparison of X99-A to the MSI X99S XPower AC. Properly tuned, the OC Socket boards can run lower Vcore also in places (which i feel is the unsung advantage). However, this type of tuning is best kept off forums (where people struggle with the basics let alone advanced stuff). Voltages were matched up as best as I could get them plus with use of a scope for VCCIN. For sake of brevity, that's just a small snapshot; gist of it is, I could not drop the voltages on the non OC socket board to match.


A few review sites also discovered this, or may have had similar access to your info at the time I don't know. There's obviously a lot more to it than simply a different pin layout which people tend to overlook (because there's no real need for it to be legislated as it works as intended)


----------



## scorpscarx

Fwiw regarding voltages and cstates, for daily use on haswell on both asus and gigabyte boards, using a manual voltage will indeed scale down if you have a manually entered voltage, with all the cstates and speedsteping set to enable. Tested with a multimeter on my soc champion, it's indeed working. 1.320 in bios is 1.335 peak load with llc adjust, 4.6Ghz stable. Idles at 0.6~ volts, 1200Mhz with 5-100% range in windows power management.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> There are a few other things I found once can do with OC socket:
> 
> 
> 
> My own comparison of X99-A to the MSI X99S XPower AC. Properly tuned, the OC Socket boards can run lower Vcore also in places (which i feel is the unsung advantage). However, this type of tuning is best kept off forums (where people struggle with the basics let alone advanced stuff). Voltages were matched up as best as I could get them plus with use of a scope for VCCIN. For sake of brevity, that's just a small snapshot; gist of it is, I could not drop the voltages on the non OC socket board to match.


I've seen these tests before & also know why you did. I do not argue that non OC socket boards are functionally inferior, but that disadvantage is limited to things & memory overclocking isn't one of them.

And finally, those test do little to support Scone's claim, so they are irrelevant here.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Should have taken that with a granule of over emphasis considering the amount of legislation saying otherwise...or to realise I was not talking in absolutes. Higher DRAM ratios are more difficult on standard socket boards, less so than on initial firmware but still a fact. Did you notice how review sites stopped delving into memory overclocking on certain boards?


You fail to present the said "legislation" & are just trying to defer from your argument. (I'll assume by legislation you mean evidence showing the inability of non OC boards in memory overclocking)

As for the review sites not using certain boards; using your own analogy. You can go to work on a moped or a car, the car is more comfortable, but that does not take away from the moped's ability to get you to where you are going. Review sites stopped using certain motherboards for there memory reviews because the OC Socket boards were more easier for the said work, that didn't mean the non-OC socket boards can't do it.

Edit:- Removed the screenshot since I confused the memory frequency with another SS.


----------



## psyshack

Im having a great time with my 5930k and 4790k rigs. While both do have great silicone. The boards are nothing special at all.

4790K @ 4.70 on a junky GA-Z97X-SLI 1.360v. Will go 4.90 on this board. But not worth the insane voltage needed. H100i cooled with two 760's. Full time folding, and lan gaming rig at times.

5930K @ 4.70 on a MSI X99S Gaming 7 1.250v. Will go 4.8 on this board. But not worth the near insane voltage needed. Custom loop cooled with a 980 Classy on water. Part time folding rig. Full time beat the crap out of it rig.

Good silicone is much more important than high end boards.

And yes Asus sucks now days. Asus is like Abit in the old days. You either get a good one or junk. And there RMA handling is horrible.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> I've seen these tests before & also know why you did. I do not argue that non OC socket boards are functionally inferior, but that disadvantage is limited to things & memory overclocking isn't one of them.
> 
> And finally, those test do little to support Scone's claim, so they are irrelevant here.
> You fail to present the said "legislation" & are just trying to defer from your argument. (I'll assume by legislation you mean evidence showing the inability of non OC boards in memory overclocking)
> 
> .


My post was not supporting SS, I was showing that DRAM/Cache clocking advantage is not all that OC socket allows - hence what I wrote.

Memory clocking on the non-OC socket boards *is* limited on certain straps/DRAM ratios, and beyond given DRAM frequencies.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> My post was not supporting SS, I was showing that DRAM/Cache clocking advantage is not all that OC socket allows - hence what I wrote.


I see. My bad.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Memory clocking on the non-OC socket boards *is* limited on certain straps/DRAM ratios, and beyond given DRAM frequencies.












I can dump 10 SS of 3000Mhz or higher freq DRAM runs on Msi boards, the issue it that all of those are Spi32m runs. And even though those were done by Tapakah (which if know you him, he is arguably the best memory overclocker on the planet) I don't think Scone will accept those as proof. So instead, I'll let him present evidence of the contrary.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> I've seen these tests before & also know why you did. I do not argue that non OC socket boards are functionally inferior, but that disadvantage is limited to things & memory overclocking isn't one of them.
> 
> And finally, those test do little to support Scone's claim, so they are irrelevant here.
> You fail to present the said "legislation" & are just trying to defer from your argument. (I'll assume by legislation you mean evidence showing the inability of non OC boards in memory overclocking)
> 
> As for the review sites not using certain boards; using your own analogy. You can go to work on a moped or a car, the car is more comfortable, but that does not take away from the moped's ability to get you to where you are going.Review sites stopped using certain motherboards for there memory reviews because the OC Socket boards were more easier for the said work, that didn't mean the non-OC socket boards can't do it.


lol, I didn't realise I was arguing. Glad to see you're now seeing the disparate here though. To avoid further clutching at straws...The fact of the matter is OC socket motherboards allow for higher DRAM overclocking, higher cache overclocking along with more comprehensive monitoring and regulation of associated rails. I'm sorry if my cynicism came off as statement of fact with 'happy with 2666'. Obviously higher frequencies are achievable with ground work and since both firmware and microcode has been improved.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> I see. My bad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can dump 10 SS of 3000Mhz or higher freq DRAM runs on Msi boards, the issue it that all of those are Spi32m runs. And even though those were done by Tapakah (which if know you him, he is arguably the best memory overclocker on the planet) I don't think Scone will accept those as proof. So instead, I'll let him present evidence of the contrary.


again, see above. Although I'd be inclined to ask him if I were you if the socket was modified (by him)

...You obviously don't have much faith in review sites if you think they purposefully leave out difficulties when analysing how one board responds to something as important as memory overclocking to another, though







.

I know I'm annoying, but I wouldn't have said it initially if it wasn't at least a little bit apparent it was true.


----------



## [email protected]ASUS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> I see. My bad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can dump 10 SS of 3000Mhz or higher freq DRAM runs on Msi boards, the issue it that all of those are Spi32m runs. And even though those were done by Tapakah (which if know you him, he is arguably the best memory overclocker on the planet) I don't think Scone will accept those as proof. So instead, I'll let him present evidence of the contrary.


Turn OC socket off on your board there at speeds over DD4-3200 and see how far you get in properly run HCI memtest. I can do that here on 8 DIMM boards and the board will not even POST let alone be stable.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Turn OC socket off on your board there at speeds over DD4-3200 and see how far you get in properly run HCI memtest.


Hello

This would be an interesting test considering the board has been trace optimized for memory clocking.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> lol, I didn't realise I was arguing. Glad to see you're now seeing the disparate here though. To avoid further clutching at straws...The fact of the matter is OC socket motherboards allow for higher DRAM overclocking, higher cache overclocking along with more comprehensive monitoring and regulation of associated rails. I'm sorry if my cynicism came off as statement of fact with 'happy with 2666'. Obviously higher frequencies are achievable with ground work and since both firmware and microcode has been improved.


Okay.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> again, see above. Although I'd be inclined to ask him if I were you if the socket was modified (by him)
> 
> ...You obviously don't have much faith in review sites if you think they purposefully leave out difficulties when analysing how one board responds to something as important as memory overclocking to another, though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I know I'm annoying, but I wouldn't have said it initially if it wasn't at least a little bit apparent it was true.


I'll ask him about the board later on, but I never saw him run more than 3.8G Cache, so its probably non-oc socket.
You are completely right, I don't have much faith in review sites these days.
I mean the majority of the boards on the market are non-OC socket, the RAM manufacturers would have had a really specific mobo compatibility list for their high speed kits (above 3000Mhz) if that were the case.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Turn OC socket off on your board there at speeds over DD4-3200 and see how far you get in properly run HCI memtest. I can do that here on 8 DIMM boards and the board will not even POST let alone be stable.


I would have been more than happy to do it, if only we had this discussion last week. Sold my X99 setup, CPU shipped on Saturday & the board yesterday.








I have 3400C16 kit sitting right here, it would have been as easy as enabling XMP & running memtest.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> This would be an interesting test considering the board has been trace optimized for memory clocking.


Sorry to disappoint you. Look above.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Okay.
> I'll ask him about the board later on, but I never saw him run more than 3.8G Cache, so its probably non-oc socket.
> You are completely right, I don't have much faith in review sites these days.
> I would have been more than happy to do it, if only we had this discussion last week. Sold my X99 setup, CPU shipped on Saturday & the board yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have 3400C16 kit sitting right here, it would have been as easy as enabling XMP & running memtest.


That's too bad as you would see that DRAM clocking is indeed limited without OC socket


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> That's too bad as you would see that DRAM clocking is indeed limited without OC socket


My loss, yes.
In hindsight, I could have waited to sell my setup since 6700K is nowhere to be found & my Gene & mems are sitting here collecting dust.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> My loss, yes.
> In hindsight, I could have waited to sell my setup since 6700K is nowhere to be found & my Gene & mems are sitting here collecting dust.


Yep. stock is fairly limited right now. You sold your X99 setup in favour of the 6700K & OC Socket? (Only kidding on latter







)


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Yep. stock is fairly limited right now. You sold your X99 setup in favour of the 6700K & OC Socket? (Only kidding on latter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Limited in EU/Asia & never ever made it to the NA. We have plenty of i5s, but haven't heard of anyone being able to buy an i7 in retail in NA.

Yes, I'm moving on to Z170. Asus is "rumored" to have extra pins on Z170, but the functionality (if any) hasn't been exposed yet.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Yes, I'm moving on to Z170. Asus is "rumored" to have extra pins on Z170, but the functionality (if any) hasn't been exposed yet.


Hello

Rumors more times than not bring disappointment.


----------



## Silent Scone

Think Raja already confirmed on ROG boards that there are no current (and likely ever) plans for OC socket on Z170


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Rumors more times than not bring disappointment.


I like this disappointment.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Think Raja already confirmed on ROG boards that there are no current (and likely ever) plans for OC socket on Z170


I was gonna PM him, but Praz's post settles it.


----------



## octiny

Love the 5960x I got for my new FTZ01 ITX build, completely stable at 4.2ghz 1.172v (Batch #J509b859)









I also tried 4.6ghz at 1.25v for the heck of it and was able to run some benchmarks, didn't test stability. So that's good to know at least!

Will push it more once SS comes out with a higher wattage sfx psu, Titan X is sucking up all the juice @ 1470/1.23....system is pulling 500w-550w from the wall in Crysis 3.

Temps on CPU max out at 77c in aida64, so I'm happy with that considering the small console like nature of the case


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *octiny*
> 
> Love the 5960x I got for my new FTZ01 ITX build, completely stable at 4.2ghz 1.172v (Batch #J509b859)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also tried 4.6ghz at 1.25v for the heck of it and was able to run some benchmarks, didn't test stability. So that's good to know at least!
> 
> Will push it more once SS comes out with a higher wattage sfx psu, Titan X is sucking up all the juice @ 1470/1.23....system is pulling 500w-550w from the wall in Crysis 3.
> 
> Temps on CPU max out at 77c in aida64, so I'm happy with that considering the small console like nature of the case


Pics please







. I love the FTZ01 / Raven. Probably one the best looking / easy to work on small form factor cases there is.


----------



## cookiesowns

Finished running in the new watercooling loop. Unfortunately I'll need to tear it down soon, since it appears some of the fans have bad bearings







Super bummed. But at least this means I can probably remount my CPU block as I'm not happy with temps. Runs HOT compared to my last loop that I did on X79 / X58.

Could use some feedback on that. Ambient temps is about 28.5C right now. I have 2x EK PE 360mm rads, one set has EK vardar fans spinning at 1850, the other set has an external fan blowing throuigh some mild air ( need to get moar fans ). And another EK XE 480mm rad with 4x vardar fans spinning at 1850.

Res/Pump ( D5 PWM 100% ) -> CPU -> RAD #1 -> RAD #2 -> GPU1 -> GPU 2 -> RAD #3 (480) -> RES

Hottest core temp seems to be about 73C.

So far, I'm able to and run X264 12 loops+ @ 4.7/4.5

1.288vCore 1.296V Aida64. 1.96vCCIN Level 6 LLC. 1.256vCache 0.98 vCCSA. Else on mostly Auto. Usual optimized power settings. DDR4 Samsung @ 3200 C15 16GB 1T.

4.8 was not stable for x264. Tried up to 1.32V. ( 1.34-1.35V Aida64 ) 4.9Ghz was cinebench freeze at same settings. 4.8 is benchable.

I might be able to lower the vCore and vCache at 4.7/4.5 just a nudge. This was sort of a set and forget based on my knowledge of the silicon using an AIO cooler at similar settings for benching.

CPU is a 5960X J507B609.


----------



## Kimir

Nice one!


----------



## ahnafakeef

Hi guys. Is there any news of a new series of X99/LGA2011 CPUs coming out this year? Thanks.

P.S. Please pardon my intrusion. I wasn't sure where else to ask this.


----------



## sabishiihito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Hi guys. Is there any news of a new series of X99/LGA2011 CPUs coming out this year? Thanks.
> 
> P.S. Please pardon my intrusion. I wasn't sure where else to ask this.


I wouldn't expect any new chips for X99 until next year, likely Broadwell-E.


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sabishiihito*
> 
> I wouldn't expect any new chips for X99 until next year, likely Broadwell-E.


Alright. Thanks.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I don't know what's causing that. Maybe polling related


I'm actually thinking it's the BCLK.
This ram hates any changes to it, I'm using G-Skill Ripjaw 4 2666mhz, now I only made a slight change to the BCLK (100.05Mhz instead of 100.00Mhz) and Battlefield kept crashing, yet the machine would pass OCCT, AIDA64 (besides the strange drops in the clocks) and IXU.
Dropping the BCLK back to defaults AIDA64 stopped showing the strange clock drops.

The BCLK adjustment was mainly for my OCD, in CPU-Z the BCLK shows 99.98Mhz, but if I set it to 100.05Mhz in BIOS it shows 100.01Mhz, I know it's silly, but I did it on my 4790k machine, I'm guessing X99 is a little more picky, not to mention the budget G-Skill..lol.

Either way machine is stable now, just finished off the single player campaign of Battlefield Hardline (no crashes), did a 3 hour AIDA64 stress test (no clock drops).
But like I said before I only have a modest 4Ghz overclock, so I'm not running with the big boys......yet......lol


----------



## GreedyMuffin

What`s the max volt you`ll recommend for 24/7 usage and folding?

I use a custom loop for cooling, upwards of 1.3V?

Also, the max safe cache voltage for 24/7 use? That`s the one i`m most curious about.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> What`s the max volt you`ll recommend for 24/7 usage and folding?
> 
> I use a custom loop for cooling, upwards of 1.3V?
> 
> Also, the max safe cache voltage for 24/7 use? That`s the one i`m most curious about.


What do you think is safe given documentation that's available?


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> What do you think is safe given documentation that's available?


I can do 4.8Ghz at 1.365V, But a bit to high for my taste, after a few runs with cinebench R15 the temps are about 68-72¤C. So not that bad. Cache need a bit more than 1.100V sadly, 1.150V seems rock stable atleast

The thing that worrys me is degradation, I really want to keep my chip for the next 3 years or so, until the next high end plattform arrive (Broadwell-E is nothing fancy) Thanks!


----------



## jsrfuture

hi, I just bought a x99-a with a 5820k. I was starting my oc then noticed something wrong, everytime my cpu is under load, like during stress test, the vcore get boosted by 0.1v (ex : 1.16 vcore in bios and at idle jump to 1.26 under load). I've fail to find any information on the subject so far, have anyone encounter something similar?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsrfuture*
> 
> hi, I just bought a x99-a with a 5820k. I was starting my oc then noticed something wrong, everytime my cpu is under load, like during stress test, the vcore get boosted by 0.1v (ex : 1.16 vcore in bios and at idle jump to 1.26 under load). I've fail to find any information on the subject so far, have anyone encounter something similar?


Plz post bios screen shots - this way we can look at all the power settings.


----------



## jsrfuture

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Plz post bios screen shots - this way we can look at all the power settings.


I did try a lot of different setting, I've fail to find what could cause the 0.1v increase vcore under load.










edit : I'm not expecting the system to be fully stable under those settings, but I can start tweaking if the vcore can increase itself by that much.


----------



## deadwidesmile

Cache voltage ends up being close to vcore, yes?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsrfuture*
> 
> I did try a lot of different setting, I've fail to find what could cause the 0.1v increase vcore under load.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit : I'm not expecting the system to be fully stable under those settings, but I can start tweaking if the vcore can increase itself by that much.


try this:

1) PLL select - auto
2) CPU input voltage + 1.91V
3) SA voltage to 1.00V (range 0.9 - 1.1V max)
4) change adaptive cache to fixed and set the value (you are using fixed vcore)
5) CPU LLC set this to 6-8 (not auto)
6) VR Efficiency - High performance
7) Speedstep - ENABLED
8) Turbo Boost - Enabled.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsrfuture*
> 
> hi, I just bought a x99-a with a 5820k. I was starting my oc then noticed something wrong, everytime my cpu is under load, like during stress test, the vcore get boosted by 0.1v (ex : 1.16 vcore in bios and at idle jump to 1.26 under load). I've fail to find any information on the subject so far, have anyone encounter something similar?


Make sure you're on the latest bios.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsrfuture*
> 
> hi, I just bought a x99-a with a 5820k. I was starting my oc then noticed something wrong, everytime my cpu is under load, like during stress test, the vcore get boosted by 0.1v (ex : 1.16 vcore in bios and at idle jump to 1.26 under load). I've fail to find any information on the subject so far, have anyone encounter something similar?


Are you using Aida64 and including the FPU test? Or IBT on Very High or Maximum? Or the latest P95 with AVX ?

I have noticed the same behavior when using manual voltage in these tests.


----------



## jsrfuture

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Are you using Aida64 and including the FPU test? Or IBT on Very High or Maximum? Or the latest P95 with AVX ?
> 
> I have noticed the same behavior when using manual voltage in these tests.


p95 with fma3 and avx(latest), p95 without fma3 with less avx(v279) and occt. I guess it not a faulty board if you noticed the same behavior. How did you tested your oc stability if those test make the vcore behave like that?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> try this:
> 
> 1) PLL select - auto
> 2) CPU input voltage + 1.91V
> 3) SA voltage to 1.00V (range 0.9 - 1.1V max)
> 4) change adaptive cache to fixed and set the value (you are using fixed vcore)
> 5) CPU LLC set this to 6-8 (not auto)
> 6) VR Efficiency - High performance
> 7) Speedstep - ENABLED
> 8) Turbo Boost - Enabled.


will try that, should i put the turbo setting the same as my normal setting? I'm going for a 24/7 oc not a benchmark one. And I believe I can't turn turbo on unless I set the bclk to 100 instead of my 127.3, does using turbo really change something?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> Make sure you're on the latest bios.


1801 which is the latest I believe.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsrfuture*
> 
> p95 with fma3 and avx(latest), p95 without fma3 with less avx(v279) and occt. I guess it not a faulty board if you noticed the same behavior. How did you tested your oc stability if those test make the vcore behave like that?


it did not exhibit the same behavior using adaptive. Once I learned how to use adaptive, it just made more sense not to use a manual VCore.

I too have an x99-A and a 5820k. I would suggest using adaptive for the power savings. I would also suggest avoiding AVX instruction set for stability testing. Stress testing with AVX is the equivalent of putting your car on a DYNO with the pedal tied to the floor and leaving the nitrous pouring for 8 hours. Try using OCCT large data set, it is harder to pass than most others, and wont send your CPU to an early grave in the meantime. RealBench would be my next suggestion, but I found it to be easier to pass than OCCT large, and RealBench also hammers your GPUs at the same time(which I want to test separately)


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> I can do 4.8Ghz at 1.365V, But a bit to high for my taste, after a few runs with cinebench R15 the temps are about 68-72¤C. So not that bad. Cache need a bit more than 1.100V sadly, 1.150V seems rock stable atleast
> 
> The thing that worrys me is degradation, I really want to keep my chip for the next 3 years or so, until the next high end plattform arrive (Broadwell-E is nothing fancy) Thanks!


Anyone got an answer wheras this is safe or not? Reason why i am asking is because i am very young and still learning, Thank you!


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> I can do 4.8Ghz at 1.365V, But a bit to high for my taste, after a few runs with cinebench R15 the temps are about 68-72¤C. So not that bad. Cache need a bit more than 1.100V sadly, 1.150V seems rock stable atleast
> 
> The thing that worrys me is degradation, I really want to keep my chip for the next 3 years or so, until the next high end plattform arrive (Broadwell-E is nothing fancy) Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone got an answer wheras this is safe or not? Reason why i am asking is because i am very young and still learning, Thank you!
Click to expand...

1.3 is where I would try to stay at or bellow, after that you pretty much need custom cooling.


----------



## jsrfuture

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> it did not exhibit the same behavior using adaptive. Once I learned how to use adaptive, it just made more sense not to use a manual VCore.
> 
> I too have an x99-A and a 5820k. I would suggest using adaptive for the power savings. I would also suggest avoiding AVX instruction set for stability testing. Stress testing with AVX is the equivalent of putting your car on a DYNO with the pedal tied to the floor and leaving the nitrous pouring for 8 hours. Try using OCCT large data set, it is harder to pass than most others, and wont send your CPU to an early grave in the meantime. RealBench would be my next suggestion, but I found it to be easier to pass than OCCT large, and RealBench also hammers your GPUs at the same time(which I want to test separately)


Thnx for the advice, I belive I'll have to use the turbo for adaptative, will go read more about that.


----------



## skilly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> it did not exhibit the same behavior using adaptive. Once I learned how to use adaptive, it just made more sense not to use a manual VCore.
> 
> I too have an x99-A and a 5820k. I would suggest using adaptive for the power savings. I would also suggest avoiding AVX instruction set for stability testing. Stress testing with AVX is the equivalent of putting your car on a DYNO with the pedal tied to the floor and leaving the nitrous pouring for 8 hours. Try using OCCT large data set, it is harder to pass than most others, and wont send your CPU to an early grave in the meantime. RealBench would be my next suggestion, but I found it to be easier to pass than OCCT large, and RealBench also hammers your GPUs at the same time(which I want to test separately)


Dont mean to jump in to this post but I have a question that relates.

I bought the 5960x for encoding video. I use handbrake exclusively, never really had the need to try anything else. I figured handbrake is 100% safe since it part of RealBench but I've seen a few posts that Handbrake is one of the programs to stay away from. Now thats got me a little worried.

The reason I wanted to ask this question is when I use handbrake at my 4.4ghz OC my temps hit mid-eighties! I stop the encode right away.. But realbench can pass max temp at 77c at 4.4ghz.. So handbrake runs hotter than RealBench for me. does that sound normal?

Does RealBench use the same instructions has handbrake when it encodes a video?









Should I ditch Handbrake?


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skilly*
> 
> Dont mean to jump in to this post but I have a question that relates.
> 
> I bought the 5960x for encoding video. I use handbrake exclusively, never really had the need to try anything else. I figured handbrake is 100% safe since it part of RealBench but I've seen a few posts that Handbrake is one of the programs to stay away from. Now thats got me a little worried.
> 
> The reason I wanted to ask this question is when I use handbrake at my 4.4ghz OC my temps hit mid-eighties! I stop the encode right away.. But realbench can pass max temp at 77c at 4.4ghz.. So handbrake runs hotter than RealBench for me. does that sound normal?
> 
> Does RealBench use the same instructions has handbrake when it encodes a video?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should I ditch Handbrake?


I use handbrake daily for work, I don't see why you'd avoid it. It uses AVX2 (so does Realbench.) If you're not stable with handbrake I'd imagine you'd find other instabilities down the line as well.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> The reason I wanted to ask this question is when I use handbrake at my 4.4ghz OC my temps hit mid-eighties! I stop the encode right away.. But realbench can pass max temp at 77c at 4.4ghz.. So handbrake runs hotter than RealBench for me. does that sound normal?


lolwut? Handbrake runs about 5C cooler for me, and I'm using version 10.2.7286 with a heavy h.265 encode. Not sure why yours is running hotter?


----------



## skilly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> I use handbrake daily for work, I don't see why you'd avoid it. It uses AVX2 (so does Realbench.) If you're not stable with handbrake I'd imagine you'd find other instabilities down the line as well.


OK.. Thank you.

So I have nothing to worry about with Handbrake.







I was stable with Handbrake for months and months. Temps were always low 70's.. Realbench passed, no issues. After upgrading to W10 and using the new Nvidia drivers I feel like Im less stable. I get the luxmark-x64.exe error on realbench now, even at stock speeds, but I read that I can just ignore that. And it seems like I need a little more v-core to maintain my 4.4ghz in Realbench. Not sure if its a W10 issue, driver issue, or worst of all chip degradation.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> lolwut? Handbrake runs about 5C cooler for me, and I'm using version 10.2.7286 with a heavy h.265 ncode. Not sure why yours is running hotter?


Difference in cooling capacity, voltages and change in ambient temperatures to name but a few reasons. Not something to really dangle with a question mark


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> 1.3 is where I would try to stay at or bellow, after that you pretty much need custom cooling.


I have a custom loop, But you might mean something else?


----------



## Silent Scone

After 3 hours idle



Case ambient reads 23 Celsius







(overclock in sig)

RealBench 2.4 load


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Difference in cooling capacity, voltages and change in ambient temperatures to name but a few reasons. Not something to really dangle with a question mark


The question was why is handbreak so much hotter than realbench. Desolutional responded... handbreak runs 5c cooler for him than ( real bench).

at least that's what i got out of it.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> The question was why is handbreak so much hotter than realbench. Desolutional responded... handbreak runs 5c cooler for him than ( real bench).
> 
> at least that's what i got out of it.


Yep, I know.







. I wasn't replying as if to say differences in temperatures in general, although the same applies there obviously. It's still not anything puzzling



Don't forget also the differences in content can also affect the stress in different ways, that's with H.265 / higher quality. X264 on the same pass is warmer.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsrfuture*
> 
> Thnx for the advice, I belive I'll have to use the turbo for adaptative, will go read more about that.


Its pretty easy, but not very intuitive. Once you change to adaptive, there are three boxes: Sign +/- , offset, and additional turbo voltage. for offset I used +.001, and for additional turbo voltage I use 1.180, this gives me 1.181 in bios, and 1.190 actual.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> I have a custom loop, But you might mean something else?


See where 1.3 gets you, if you are close to stabilizing the next multiplier then push it. Otherwise 1.3 is already hard to keep cool.

Edit: I just read your sig that says you are running 4.7 @ 1.29. Damn fine overclock if its stable for 24/7.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Yep, I know.


I didn't think you did with the response you gave. anyway i guess that's just you being "annoying"


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> I didn't think you did with the response you gave. anyway i guess that's just you being "annoying"


Would appear that way wouldn't it


----------



## skilly

It always ran about the same temp as realbench. But
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> lolwut? Handbrake runs about 5C cooler for me, and I'm using version 10.2.7286 with a heavy h.265 encode. Not sure why yours is running hotter?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Difference in cooling capacity, voltages and change in ambient temperatures to name but a few reasons. Not something to really dangle with a question mark


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Yep, I know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I wasn't replying as if to say differences in temperatures in general, although the same applies there obviously. It's still not anything puzzling
> 
> Don't forget also the differences in content can also affect the stress in different ways, that's with H.265 / higher quality. X264 on the same pass is warmer.


Gotcha. Makes sense, I had a feeling the content would make a difference. I was just shocked at how much.

Ambients are still killing my temps. What else can I try besides core clock and v-core to lower temps? Maybe I can lower the cache to increase stability and then lower v-core? Hmm.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skilly*
> 
> It always ran about the same temp as realbench. But
> 
> Gotcha. Makes sense, I had a feeling the content would make a difference. I was just shocked at how much.
> 
> Ambients are still killing my temps. What else can I try besides core clock and v-core to lower temps? Maybe I can lower the cache to increase stability and then lower v-core? Hmm.


Move to a colder climate


----------



## GunnzAkimbo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> How do you mean killed? As in noted degradation or absolute death? Using manual voltage will put a slightly less protracted level of strain on the CPU so it's natural to assume it will degrade faster, but as long as all voltages are within suggested ranges and temperatures are ok this will happen over a period that is likely to go by unnoticed as the CPU will out live it's usefulness before it becomes an issue.
> 
> This also depends on the condition of the overclock applied - as a vague example if you had a 2600K at 1.42v for 5 years and the multiplier used is on the edge of stability, then as you can imagine this might be a scenario where you'd notice a change. Where I fully agree the use of adaptive and offset voltages should be encouraged, stating outright that using a fixed voltage will kill the CPU is a blanket statement. Majority of users won't even realise and these happenings will go unnoticed during the chips life


Dead, motherboards (tested on 2 x79 boards) had the same CPU error on the LED (62 or 60)

the i7-980 i tried to sell without realizing it was dead, and the bloke installed the cpu only to have the exact startup failure.

Both had manual volts, i blame the motherboard, it may of had a power surge.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Yep, I know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I wasn't replying as if to say differences in temperatures in general, although the same applies there obviously. It's still not anything puzzling
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Don't forget also the differences in content can also affect the stress in different ways, that's with H.265 / higher quality. X264 on the same pass is warmer*.


There you go that's what i like to hear and see on the forums.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GunnzAkimbo*
> 
> Dead, motherboards (tested on 2 x79 boards) had the same CPU error on the LED (62 or 60)
> 
> the i7-980 i tried to sell without realizing it was dead, and the bloke installed the cpu only to have the exact startup failure.
> 
> Both had manual volts, i blame the motherboard, it may of had a power surge.


Sounds like manual voltage is a red herring in that case and not a case of it degrading, who knows though


----------



## skilly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Move to a colder climate


I've been trying to convince the wife to move but lower core temps doesn't fly.


----------



## Silent Scone

Just tell her it's a two way relationship and it's difficult having two objects expelling hot air in the same room

Don't actually


----------



## jsrfuture

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Its pretty easy, but not very intuitive. Once you change to adaptive, there are three boxes: Sign +/- , offset, and additional turbo voltage. for offset I used +.001, and for additional turbo voltage I use 1.180, this gives me 1.181 in bios, and 1.190 actual.
> See where 1.3 gets you, if you are close to stabilizing the next multiplier then push it. Otherwise 1.3 is already hard to keep cool.
> 
> Edit: I just read your sig that says you are running 4.7 @ 1.29. Damn fine overclock if its stable for 24/7.


It might sound completly dumb but... I can' make the turbo work. Never kept turbo on on my last rig/oc and I don't really understand how to test it. During occt it will stay at stock.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Hello all

Im playing with my ram OC (Adata XPG Z1 2400mhz 4*4GB ) now found something Strange

I know about haswell-E any ram frequancy over 2666mhz need 125mhz BLCK found this

at stock



Nothing special 2.4ghz 1.2v cl16 now memory try it for Hynix 3ghz cl16 1.35v 125mhz BLck and 1.15v SA



again Nothing special tell now but 3.2ghz cl18 from memory try it BLCK 100 !!



How is that 3.2ghz @100 BLCK ? never see this before









for sure i will try 3.2ghz cl16 but my question about the BLCK


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello all
> 
> Im playing with my ram OC (Adata XPG Z1 2400mhz 4*4GB ) now found something Strange
> 
> I know about haswell-E any ram frequancy over 2666mhz need 125mhz BLCK found this
> 
> at stock
> 
> Nothing special 2.4ghz 1.2v cl16 now memory try it for Hynix 3ghz cl16 1.35v 125mhz BLck and 1.15v SA
> 
> again Nothing special tell now but 3.2ghz cl18 from memory try it BLCK 100 !!
> 
> How is that 3.2ghz @100 BLCK ? never see this before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for sure i will try 3.2ghz cl16 but my question about the BLCK


3200 on the 100:133 divider is very strong on X99 as discovered by a few people here.

If you want to stick with 100 strap for various reasons, and have a kit capable of 3200, that is your best bet









Good job on tweaking and finding that out


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> 3200 on the 100:133 divider is very strong on X99 as discovered by a few people here.
> 
> If you want to stick with 100 strap for various reasons, and have a kit capable of 3200, that is your best bet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good job on tweaking and finding that out


Thank you for replay

I have no problem with BLCK 125 is fine for me for now using 3000mhz 1.35v cl16 1.1v system agent voltage and stock cpu clock (for now )

Quick test for BF4 I see my fps now much better 2.4ghz ram +4ghz cpu VS 3ghz ram + 3.6ghz cpu now its way better the Min fps and the AVG higher now

any small Oc i see the difference in BF4 becouse im using 1080p with 970 SLI playing 200fps so in 64player i can see any fps improvement









Is 2h Aida64 stress test ( using cache + Ram stress test only ) good to check ram stability ?

Thx all


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> 3200 on the 100:133 divider is very strong on X99 as discovered by a few people here.


Hello

^^This. With capable memory any motherboard should be able to do 3200 on the 100 strap.


----------



## cookiesowns

It's probably been said here a few times already. But can't seem to stick on it.

What are some general voltage limits that are safe for 24/7 use, with Media encoding ( 100% load ) scenarios, and benching/gaming?

I'm at 1.3V actual vCore ( 1.288 VID ) and 1.225 Cache for 4.7 Ghz core and 4.5Ghz cache. I'll need around 1.25-1.28V for 4.6/4.7 cache from my tweaking experience so far.

I ran a nehelem 6core @ 1.42V for the longest time, but I can't seem to find a good general consensus on Haswell-E 8 core's

Cooling is pretty good, < 75C under heavy load even with 1.33V. So far I'm below 70C core and 72C package @ 1.28V

I'm thinking 1.3V and 1.25V for cache as safe limits, and 1.05VCCSA. Does this sound about right? What about pushing vCore to 1.35V for some 3Dmark action?

For general 24/7 heavy use, I'll probably back down to 4.5/4.5 @ 1.18V & 1.15V.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

All the reading about a lot of you using Adaptive volts, I thought I'd give it a go.

Now I set it to Adaptive + Offset, 1.090v plus a + 0.001, which is giving me a max of 1.119volts in CPU-Z.
While running Realbench for an hour I noticed that the volts never went over 1.109v.
(This is a 4Ghz overclock with 3.3Ghz on cache).

I know this is such a noob question but I'm guessing adaptive+offset keeps you voltages in the range set and allows the CPU to draw what it needs within those presets right?
Never saw the 4790k change voltages when using the offset settings while benching, it would just use the max voltage and drop down on idle.


----------



## scorpscarx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> Cooling is pretty good, < 75C under heavy load even with 1.33V. So far I'm below 70C core and 72C package @ 1.28V
> 
> I'm thinking 1.3V and 1.25V for cache as safe limits, and 1.05VCCSA. Does this sound about right? What about pushing vCore to 1.35V for some 3Dmark action?


I'm pretty sure the magic number everyone is searching for on haswell is to keep it below 1.350 and below 70C.

I plan on running mine at 1.335 peak actual, with volts going down at idle, and being below the above temp threshold, for as long as I have it.


----------



## Mr-Dark

small update is the System Agent voltage trick ?

my mobo set them to 1.24v when enable the memory try it 3000CL16 hynix and they set the VCCiO to 1.24v !

I know the VCCIO shoud left alone 1.05v so i set them back to 1.05v manual now the system agent

in assassin's creed unity the game stop working within 5m decreasing the system agent voltage to 1.05v the game crash after 30m

so decreasing the system agent more give me more stability ? or my ram cant do 3000CL16 ? also the ram voltage set to 1.37v

Im really new in DDR4 Oc


----------



## jsrfuture

is it normal that when speedstep is enabled, the turbo will not be triggered? I can't seem to overclock with turbo and speedstep enabled, I have to have one of them disabled. Running on win 7 ultimate if that could change anything


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scorpscarx*
> 
> I'm pretty sure the magic number everyone is searching for on haswell is to keep it below 1.350 and below 70C.
> 
> I plan on running mine at 1.335 peak actual, with volts going down at idle, and being below the above temp threshold, for as long as I have it.


And about 1.95V VCCIN under load right? I'm at 1.97V now with L6 LLC. so around 1.9 under load. Starting to think it's a bit high, but it allowed me to lower vcore by 2 steps so..


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsrfuture*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Its pretty easy, but not very intuitive. Once you change to adaptive, there are three boxes: Sign +/- , offset, and additional turbo voltage. for offset I used +.001, and for additional turbo voltage I use 1.180, this gives me 1.181 in bios, and 1.190 actual.
> See where 1.3 gets you, if you are close to stabilizing the next multiplier then push it. Otherwise 1.3 is already hard to keep cool.
> 
> Edit: I just read your sig that says you are running 4.7 @ 1.29. Damn fine overclock if its stable for 24/7.
> 
> 
> 
> It might sound completly dumb but... I can' make the turbo work. Never kept turbo on on my last rig/oc and I don't really understand how to test it. During occt it will stay at stock.
Click to expand...

Its all good, we can help you out if you are willing to do the leg work.

First and foremost:
What RAM are you using? Adaptive only works on the 100 strap, and some RAM's XMP profile requires you to be on 125 strap, which negates most of the power saving features.




This is how it should look, other than the STRAP set to 100 if you have RAM that asks for something different, and fill in the values for whatever your stable overclock is.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> small update is the System Agent voltage trick ?
> 
> my mobo set them to 1.24v when enable the memory try it 3000CL16 hynix and they set the VCCiO to 1.24v !
> 
> I know the VCCIO shoud left alone 1.05v so i set them back to 1.05v manual now the system agent
> 
> in assassin's creed unity the game stop working within 5m decreasing the system agent voltage to 1.05v the game crash after 30m
> 
> so decreasing the system agent more give me more stability ? or my ram cant do 3000CL16 ? also the ram voltage set to 1.37v
> 
> Im really new in DDR4 Oc


System agent is very finicky, there are 'zones' of stability, and not all dividers will require the same SA...for instance, I can run 2400 on stock SA, but 2600 requires a +.044 offset, but 3200 runs just fine at stock! System Agent, as I understand it, should be tweaked until all sticks show up in windows, then it is up to the other RAM voltages to keep it stable. Tweaking SA too far up or down will throw sticks off, and they wont register.


----------



## jsrfuture

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Its all good, we can help you out if you are willing to do the leg work.
> 
> First and foremost:
> What RAM are you using? Adaptive only works on the 100 strap, and some RAM's XMP profile requires you to be on 125 strap, which negates most of the power saving features.
> 
> This is how it should look, other than the STRAP set to 100 if you have RAM that asks for something different, and fill in the values for whatever your stable overclock is.


It's pretty much how it look right now, I did lower my ram speed to 2400 to keep the 100 strap/bclk. But it would never run at anything higher then 3300 no matter what was the multiplier until I disabled speed step. I believe speed step use the OS and i'm using win7, might be the reason....


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> System agent is very finicky, there are 'zones' of stability, and not all dividers will require the same SA...for instance, I can run 2400 on stock SA, but 2600 requires a +.044 offset, but 3200 runs just fine at stock! System Agent, as I understand it, should be tweaked until all sticks show up in windows, then it is up to the other RAM voltages to keep it stable. Tweaking SA too far up or down will throw sticks off, and they wont register.


well im now @3000mhz cl16 1.35v and 1.03v system agent (1.05v give me error in super Pi 32m )

finish 3 run of super Pi mode 32m with no error now is Aida64 good stress test for memory stability ? ( stress memory only or memory +cache better? )

Thanks all


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsrfuture*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Its all good, we can help you out if you are willing to do the leg work.
> 
> First and foremost:
> What RAM are you using? Adaptive only works on the 100 strap, and some RAM's XMP profile requires you to be on 125 strap, which negates most of the power saving features.
> 
> This is how it should look, other than the STRAP set to 100 if you have RAM that asks for something different, and fill in the values for whatever your stable overclock is.
> 
> 
> 
> It's pretty much how it look right now, I did lower my ram speed to 2400 to keep the 100 strap/bclk. But it would never run at anything higher then 3300 no matter what was the multiplier until I disabled speed step. I believe speed step use the OS and i'm using win7, might be the reason....
Click to expand...

Do you have any overclocking software installed? Maybe the ASUS suite? Intel XTU? If one of those programs are installed, they can over-ride the BIOS settings and apply a profile to the CPU on start up. Also make sure that you are using a power profile with a CPU range of 5%-100%


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsrfuture*
> 
> p95 with fma3 and avx(latest), p95 without fma3 with less avx(v279) and occt. I guess it not a faulty board if you noticed the same behavior. How did you tested your oc stability if those test make the vcore behave like that?
> will try that, should i put the turbo setting the same as my normal setting? I'm going for a 24/7 oc not a benchmark one*. And I believe I can't turn turbo on unless I set the bclk to 100* instead of my 127.3, does using turbo really change something?
> 1801 which is the latest I believe.


That's incorrect. Turbo ratios work fine on 125 with speedstep enable.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> it did not exhibit the same behavior using adaptive. Once I learned how to use adaptive, it just made more sense not to use a manual VCore.
> 
> I too have an x99-A and a 5820k. I would suggest using adaptive for the power savings. *I would also suggest avoiding AVX instruction set for stability testing. Stress testing with AVX is the equivalent of putting your car on a DYNO with the pedal tied to the floor and leaving the nitrous pouring for 8 hours. Try using OCCT large data set, it is harder to pass than most others, and wont send your CPU to an early grave in the meantime. RealBench would be my next suggestion, but I found it to be easier to pass than OCCT large, and RealBench also hammers your GPUs at the same time(which I want to test separately)*


this is very wise advice !








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skilly*
> 
> Dont mean to jump in to this post but I have a question that relates.
> 
> I bought the 5960x for encoding video. I use handbrake exclusively, never really had the need to try anything else. I figured handbrake is 100% safe since it part of RealBench but I've seen a few posts that Handbrake is one of the programs to stay away from. Now thats got me a little worried.
> The reason I wanted to ask this question is when I use handbrake at my 4.4ghz OC my temps hit mid-eighties! I stop the encode right away.. But realbench can pass max temp at 77c at 4.4ghz.. So handbrake runs hotter than RealBench for me. does that sound normal?
> Does RealBench use the same instructions has handbrake when it encodes a video?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should I ditch Handbrake?


handbrake and/or the 264/265 encode instruction sets are fine to run on your 5960x. Just figure out a way to control the max temp (sustained) to the low-mid 70s.. eitherr by working on lower voltages or with better cooling. For a production rig... lower voltages is my recommendation. the difference in productivity for a 100MHz clock change is not really meaningful.. and can probably be recovered by tuning other components of the system.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello all
> 
> Im playing with my ram OC (Adata XPG Z1 2400mhz 4*4GB ) now found something Strange
> *I know about haswell-E any ram frequancy over 2666mhz need 125mhz* BLCK found this
> 
> at stock
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing special 2.4ghz 1.2v cl16 now memory try it for Hynix 3ghz cl16 1.35v 125mhz BLck and 1.15v SA
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> again Nothing special tell now but 3.2ghz cl18 from memory try it BLCK 100 !!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How is that 3.2ghz @100 BLCK ? never see this before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for sure i will try 3.2ghz cl16 but my question about the BLCK


That is not correct.

edit: nvm - you already got a bunch of replies on that.







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsrfuture*
> 
> is it normal that when speedstep is enabled, the turbo will not be triggered? I can't seem to overclock with turbo and speedstep enabled, I have to have one of them disabled. Running on win 7 ultimate if that could change anything


here's some bios screen shots for an easy 4.6/4.2/2666 ... your voltages may vary.









46c42m26t.zip 3688k .zip file

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> well im now @3000mhz cl16 1.35v and 1.03v system agent (1.05v give me error in super Pi 32m )
> finish 3 run of super Pi mode 32m with no error now *is Aida64 good stress test for memory stability* ? ( stress memory only or memory +cache better? )
> Thanks all


eh - not really.. will take days. use either HCI memtest (according to the included instructions) or better yet, google stressapptest (you need to boot linuxmint for that - rep to Raja and Praz for pointing out that very quick memory stress test!)


----------



## jsrfuture

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Do you have any overclocking software installed? Maybe the ASUS suite? Intel XTU? If one of those programs are installed, they can over-ride the BIOS settings and apply a profile to the CPU on start up. Also make sure that you are using a power profile with a CPU range of 5%-100%


No, I just noticed something, I'm only running occt with speedstep enabled, and it all fine, goes from 1200 to 4200. The issue was from real temp gt.... when I'm using real temp gt the clock speed will go down to 3300 and won't go higher. That kinda weird.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> That's incorrect. Turbo ratios work fine on 125 with speedstep enable.
> here's some bios screen shots for an easy 4.6/4.2/2666 ... your voltages may vary.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 46c42m26t.zip 3688k .zip file


Thnx, I'll look them for sure. As for the turbo with a strap of 125 are your sure? my board is a x99-a/usb 3.1 and turbo get disabled with a strap of 125 at the second I manualy change the multiplier. If i go to enabled the turbo again, the multiplier go back to auto.

edit : 1.21v @4.2 around 70c and stable for 30min on occt large data scale. Good enought for tonight, now that I know that real temp gt on windows 7 will cause issue with speedstep+turbo and that manual voltage instead of adaptive will cause voltage jump, it will surely be easier to optimize.

edit 2: core 2 and 4 had higher temps, 78 and 74 max, other core between 66 and 70, might be a paste issue.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Still playing with the tricky system agent i try 1.05 to 1.00v still crash in AC unity within 20m

From my old information not stable ram can Bsod/Froze the system not crash the games !! is this true ? and my problem still the system agent voltage ?

Now im going to try 0.980 but i dont think this will work 3000cl16 @0.980 agent who know ?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Still playing with the tricky system agent i try 1.05 to 1.00v still crash in AC unity within 20m
> 
> From my old information not stable ram can Bsod/Froze the system not crash the games !! is this true ? and my problem still the system agent voltage ?
> 
> Now im going to try 0.980 but i dont think this will work 3000cl16 @0.980 agent who know ?


Seems erratic, how have you concluded it's System Agent causing the difficulties? Have you run something like HCI Memtest pro? 3000 can be tricky for some CPUs even when working on 1.25. You might find 0.900+ works in your favour but causes training difficulties.

Run Memtest pro or Stressapp via Linux Mint. You need to conclude your issues are memory related.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Seems erratic, how have you concluded it's System Agent causing the difficulties? Have you run something like HCI Memtest pro? 3000 can be tricky for some CPUs even when working on 1.25. You might find 0.900+ works in your favour but causes training difficulties.
> 
> Run Memtest pro or Stressapp via Linux Mint. You need to conclude your issues are memory related.


All other setting set to stable value my core clock stock 3.6ghz 1.15v manual voltage & cache stock 3ghz 1.1v manual voltage and 1.9v input voltage

i just keep changing the system agent and test the stability with AC Unity it will stop work very fast i try many value for system agent from 1.27v to 1.01v the best for me is 1.05v give me 30m then crash again

Also i know not stable ram can Bsod/froze the system not stop working for the games ? is this true ?

that program not free at all and i have no idea about linux.. is there any useful stress test for windows ?


----------



## Silent Scone

AC Unity has a lot of CPU overhead due to the huge number of draw calls being batched (if you have the maximum population settings). It's probably quite good at picking up cache instability as well.

I would run a memory stress test to clarify stability though, obviously. Otherwise these things will take much longer.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> AC Unity has a lot of CPU overhead due to the huge number of draw calls being batched (if you have the maximum population settings). It's probably quite good at picking up cache instability as well.
> 
> I would run a memory stress test to clarify stability though, obviously. Otherwise these things will take much longer.


Ram stability test like what ? I try Aida64 (Memory stress test only ) pass 2h with no problem but crash within 5m in Unity


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Ram stability test like what ? I try Aida64 (Memory stress test only ) pass 2h with no problem but crash within 5m in Unity


AIDA is better for cache instability, the memory test is fairly timid. As I said, run HCI memtest pro. It's documented well in this thread. It's difficult to say where your instability is generating from if you don't rule out with proven methods like this. If games are crashing sporadically to desktop it could indicate memory or cache. So don't rule out bumping cache voltage 20mv more when running high memory frequencies.

http://hcidesign.com/memtest/


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> AIDA is better for cache instability, the memory test is fairly timid. As I said, run HCI memtest pro. It's documented well in this thread. It's difficult to say where your instability is generating from if you don't rule out with proven methods like this. If games are crashing sporadically to desktop it could indicate memory or cache. So don't rule out bumping cache voltage 20mv more when running high memory frequencies.
> 
> http://hcidesign.com/memtest/


Okay thanks for new info

I just try now rest all setting to the stock and just enable the XMP profile 2400mhz now i see the system agent offset by 0.350v this mean 1.2v right now

I think this very high ? im using this setting from long time


----------



## Silent Scone

That's too much. Almost all samples should be able to achieve 2400 at stock system agent in some respect. Work with what settings you had before with HCI.

I've not had any experience with your board, though. You might be better off contacting MSI


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> That's too much. Almost all samples should be able to achieve 2400 at stock system agent in some respect. Work with what settings you had before with HCI.
> 
> I've not had any experience with your board, though. You might be better off contacting MSI


Msi x99s Sli Plus + Asus x99-A + Msi gaming 7 all of them add + 0.350v to the agent voltage @stock XMP profile



the stock agent for my chip 0.850v


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Msi x99s Sli Plus + Asus x99-A + Msi gaming 7 all of them add + 0.350v to the agent voltage @stock XMP profile
> 
> 
> 
> the stock agent for my chip 0.850v


Yes, some memory kits overcompensate for worst case on associated voltages. That is most definitely worst case lol Normally Corsair are guilty of this.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Yes, some memory kits overcompensate for worst case on associated voltages. That is most definitely worst case lol Normally Corsair are guilty of this.


So the XMP profile for my kit give me this problem ? not the mobo itself ?

im using this setting since Jan sound like my IMC will degraded fast


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> So the XMP profile for my kit give me this problem ? not the mobo itself ?
> 
> im using this setting since Jan sound like my IMC will degraded fast


No, 1.2v won't degrade your IMC - it's just not normally required, and on most CPU samples more than 1.15v is actually detrimental to stability. You should really read some of the documentation and OC guides out there to get a better understanding of the platform if I'm being honest


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> No, 1.2v won't degrade your IMC - it's just not normally required, and on most CPU samples more than 1.15v is actually detrimental to stability. You should really read some of the documentation and OC guides out there to get a better understanding of the platform if I'm being honest


Thanks for this confirmation now i set the agent to 1.03v manual



Im thinking to add another 16gb to my pc so 32gb total but now selling this Adata kit and get Corsair LPX 32gb kit 3000mhz cl16 or getting another Adata kit ?

did you recommended that or i will back to the same problem ( getting the IMC stable @3000mhz ram )


----------



## Silent Scone

Again, being honest, I think you're trying to run before you can walk


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Again, being honest, I think you're trying to run before you can walk


loool







Im noob with this DDr4

I read more than 10 haswell oc guide i can oc the core&cache just fine but this memory clock make me crazy

I don't know why this happen to me each time high agent voltage at stock & and high stock vcore with 4790k & high stock input voltage for 4770k ...etc









Intel pls stop Trolling me


----------



## schoolofmonkey

This is my System Agent Offset

0.36v with the XMP profile, I'm running a MSI x99a Gaming 7 with G-Skill Ripjaw 4 2666Mhz.

http://s1294.photobucket.com/user/schoolofmonkey2/media/system agent offset_zpspc0upnzt.jpeg.html


----------



## Silent Scone

I wouldn't be surprised if a lot of your woes with that kit are due to the board.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised if a lot of your woes with that kit are due to the board.


Was that to Mr-Dark or me..lol..


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> Was that to Mr-Dark or me..lol..


Both we have same board loool

But im sure its not the board my Asus x99-A do the same


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Both we have same board loool


Ah ok, same board different ram, I've got my system sable at the moment using the XMP, and a measly 4Ghz overclock.
But I can play AC Unity fine..lol

But this ram hates any change in the BCLK speeds.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> Ah ok, same board different ram, I've got my system sable at the moment using the XMP, and a measly 4Ghz overclock.
> But I can play AC Unity fine..lol


My pc is fine @stock XMP profile my problem getting 3000mhzcl16 stable









anyway your system agent high set them to 1.03v from the bios just better


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> Ah ok, same board different ram, I've got my system sable at the moment using the XMP, and a measly 4Ghz overclock.
> But I can play AC Unity fine..lol
> 
> But this ram hates any change in the BCLK speeds.


Wasn't aimed at you


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Wasn't aimed at you


Cool.
What are your thoughts on the system agent offset volts though?


----------



## Silent Scone

lol, it's lovely


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> lol, it's lovely


You sure, would you take it on a date and buy it flowers...


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> You sure, would you take it on a date and buy it flowers...


Really don't know how to respond to that - and that's rare lol.


----------



## Hand_Grenade

New Haswell-e owner, 5820K to be exact. I've read that P95 is apparently bad for X99 based cpus. Did I goof up by running P95 for 20mins and reaching a max temp of 91C?

Sorry if this has been answered before. A lot of pages in here to browse through in one sitting.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hand_Grenade*
> 
> New Haswell-e owner, 5820K to be exact. I've read that P95 is apparently bad for X99 based cpus. Did I goof up by running P95 for 20mins and reaching a max temp of 91C?
> 
> Sorry if this has been answered before. A lot of pages in here to browse through in one sitting.


I don't think you killed your chip or anything, but I would avoid P95. Try Asus RealBench, or OCCT CPU-Large Data set, or X264, or Aida64.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> My pc is fine @stock XMP profile my problem getting 3000mhzcl16 stable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyway your system agent high set them to 1.03v from the bios just better


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> Cool.
> What are your thoughts on the system agent offset volts though?


both you guys are relying upon the Ram XMP profile to set voltages for your CPU? ....


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hand_Grenade*
> 
> New Haswell-e owner, 5820K to be exact. I've read that P95 is apparently bad for X99 based cpus. Did I goof up by running P95 for 20mins and reaching a max temp of 91C?
> 
> Sorry if this has been answered before. A lot of pages in here to browse through in one sitting.


As already pointed out above just avoid P95, it's the best advice anyone will give you. Your screen name amused me given the question


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> both you guys are relying upon the Ram XMP profile to set voltages for you CPU? ....


Yes you are right.
I'm just a little confused where to set the ram voltages on the MSI X99a Gaming 7 bios, I haven't been able to find where to manually set it.
All good with setting the ram timings though.


----------



## deadwidesmile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> Yes you are right.
> I'm just a little confused where to set the ram voltages on the MSI X99a Gaming 7 bios, I haven't been able to find where to manually set it.
> All good with setting the ram timings though.


Should be at the bottom of your bios oc section.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deadwidesmile*
> 
> Should be at the bottom of your bios oc section.


Cool I found the System Agent offset setting in the bios, it's called CPU SA, it was set to manual, then underneath the voltages were auto.
Change it to 1.03v.

Also just setup the ram manually, which was identical to the XMP profilem which doesn't change any settings beside ram, not even cpu voltages,
My cpu voltages are manually set to adaptive + offset for a 4Ghz overclock, just overlooked the System Agent Offset. (I come from Z97, it was easier to overclock..lol)

http://s1294.photobucket.com/user/schoolofmonkey2/media/sao_zpsixzuqh29.jpeg.html


----------



## Jpmboy

did a little cache testing yesterday.. just to check since I hadn't run this test in some months... still okay. (no system crashes in that time frame .... that I didn't cause.







)


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> did a little cache testing yesterday.. just to check since I hadn't run this test in some months... still okay. (no system crashes in that time frame .... that I didn't cause.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I reran it a few months ago. Through my own error after updating to UEFI 1601 I left CPU SVID enabled which resulted in my cache being rather topsy turvy. Only took 20 minutes for AIDA to discover this for me.

AIDA64 is definitely one of the best "COMPUTER SAYS NO." tests for uncore









Edit: That chip is ridiculous lol.


----------



## GunnzAkimbo

Got some Kingston 3000 running at 3200 16-16-16-39 on 100FSB.

I think XMP at 125mhz FSB does too much tinkering with mobo volts, seems to increase a few settings.


----------



## Streetdragon

Hi, after my Sabertooth 990FX died with one of my r9 290Vapor i wanna buy something new.
I think i will buy a 5820K and i wanna overclock it. No extrem clocking but the 4,5~4,7 should be a goal. Now i search for a Motherboard that can handle 2 r9 290Vapor (3slot cards i think) and the overclock!(But shouldnt be the cheapest^^)
And some cheap but good DDR4.

I hope someone can give me a some good boards and Rams^^ I would prefer Asus mobo. but if someone has something better: let me hear it!


----------



## jsrfuture

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Streetdragon*
> 
> Hi, after my Sabertooth 990FX died with one of my r9 290Vapor i wanna buy something new.
> I think i will buy a 5820K and i wanna overclock it. No extrem clocking but the 4,5~4,7 should be a goal. Now i search for a Motherboard that can handle 2 r9 290Vapor (3slot cards i think) and the overclock!(But shouldnt be the cheapest^^)
> And some cheap but good DDR4.
> 
> I hope someone can give me a some good boards and Rams^^ I would prefer Asus mobo. but if someone has something better: let me hear it!


From what I understand you might need a custom loop to get 4.5 to 4.7 under 80c. As for ram I bought the 2800 gskill one, was about the same price as the 2400, I shouldnt have. The xmp profile need a strap of 125 which make OC more complicate, by a lot. Just get a good 2400 ram with good timing instead.


----------



## skilly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsrfuture*
> 
> From what I understand you might need a custom loop to get 4.5 to 4.7 under 80c. As for ram I bought the 2800 gskill one, was about the same price as the 2400, I shouldnt have. The xmp profile need a strap of 125 which make OC more complicate, by a lot. Just get a good 2400 ram with good timing instead.


Just curious. Why not just use the 100 strap? I couldnt get my board to boot with the 125 but never tried going to 2400 on the ram. Im at 3200mhz, 100 strap, no issues. Is there a gain by using the 125 strap?


----------



## Creator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsrfuture*
> 
> From what I understand you might need a custom loop to get 4.5 to 4.7 under 80c. As for ram I bought the 2800 gskill one, was about the same price as the 2400, I shouldnt have. The xmp profile need a strap of 125 which make OC more complicate, by a lot. Just get a good 2400 ram with good timing instead.


With the higher frequency ram it should run lower timings. Just manually put it in. I set my new ram to run CL13 1T 2666 1.3v. Wish it would do CL12 but that doesn't seem like it's happening. Board doesn't want to boot.

Anyone know what the highest safest voltage for DDR4 is?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I reran it a few months ago. Through my own error after updating to UEFI 1601 I left CPU SVID enabled which resulted in my cache being rather topsy turvy. Only took 20 minutes for AIDA to discover this for me.
> AIDA64 is definitely one of the best "COMPUTER SAYS NO." tests for uncore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: That chip is ridiculous lol.


lol - don't think I'd do a retest without your nudge.


----------



## Streetdragon

I have a H240-X so i can cool it! Now i just need a Board that dont kill my wallet


----------



## jsrfuture

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skilly*
> 
> Just curious. Why not just use the 100 strap? I couldnt get my board to boot with the 125 but never tried going to 2400 on the ram. Im at 3200mhz, 100 strap, no issues. Is there a gain by using the 125 strap?


I downclock my ram to 2400 but changed my timing to 14 instead of 16. Some ram run better on 125 strap I guess, I don't really know. Anyway I've just read that 2800 is not a "good" clock for ram, 2400,2666,2933 and 3200 are better. I might try to get the ram to 3200 with my orignal timing but I doubt I'll see any performance increase, that why I didnt bother trying. I just received my x99 platform this week .


----------



## GreedyMuffin

My Cpu wont boot with stock Cache of 3Ghz at .07xx Volt, Is that Normal at all?

I use my OC settings which is 4.0Ghz 1.150 and it`s rock solid!:

4.5Ghz 1.250V as rock solid before, i guess i degraded the chip, and so making it uanable to use stock cache?

Would you RMA this chip due it can`t boot at stock? It`s a great overclocker, 4.7Ghz 1.290V









Cheers!


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> My Cpu wont boot with stock Cache of 3Ghz at .07xx Volt, Is that Normal at all?
> 
> I use my OC settings which is 4.0Ghz 1.150 and it`s rock solid!:
> 
> 4.5Ghz 1.250V as rock solid before, i guess i degraded the chip, and so making it uanable to use stock cache?
> 
> Would you RMA this chip due it can`t boot at stock? It`s a great overclocker, 4.7Ghz 1.290V
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers!


Try disabling C3 C6 and C7 states and see if it will boot.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> My Cpu wont boot with stock Cache of 3Ghz at .07xx Volt, Is that Normal at all?
> 
> I use my OC settings which is 4.0Ghz 1.150 and it`s rock solid!:
> 
> 4.5Ghz 1.250V as rock solid before, i guess i degraded the chip, and so making it uanable to use stock cache?
> 
> Would you RMA this chip due it can`t boot at stock? It`s a great overclocker, 4.7Ghz 1.290V
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers!


Also leave the Cache Voltage on Auto.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

disabled C-states and it worked!!!!

Had this problem for so many months, I really appreciate it, nothing else to give you both 1+rep!


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> lol - don't think I'd do a retest without your nudge.


Nudge Nudge


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Another question!

I use adaptive with CoreV, but what about Cache voltage? I heard earlier that it dosen`t work with adaptive, only manual, am i wrong?


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> Another question!
> 
> I use adaptive with CoreV, but what about Cache voltage? I heard earlier that it dosen`t work with adaptive, only manual, am i wrong?


Hello

Cache voltage - manual or offset.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Cache voltage - manual or offset.


Thanks!!


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> Thanks!!


Hello

You're welcome.


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> did a little cache testing yesterday.. just to check since I hadn't run this test in some months... still okay. (no system crashes in that time frame .... that I didn't cause.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Is it okay to feel a bit excited that my chip seems to be just a bit better than yours? e-peen factor kicking in









That looks like 125 strap given the 4250 bin on Cache eh? 1.25V on cache seems really high to me for 4.25. But hey, what do I know, your system has been stable for 6+ months with no signs of degradation, if anything, I should be happy since that means I can push 1.25V+ to try and get 47/46.

@ 1.23V I can run Aida64 cache for 2+ hrs without any issues @ 4.5 3200 4x4GB.

I'm just dialing in a 24x7 overclock of 45/43 now to keep cache voltages below CPU core. Then will work on adaptive.

So far at 1.2V load core, and 1.15 cache.

Does the regime for cache seem to be 2+ hours Aida64 cache only, then cache + memory ( assuming CPU is stable with x264, realbench, and aida )


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> Is it okay to feel a bit excited that my chip seems to be just a bit better than yours? e-peen factor kicking in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That looks like 125 strap given the 4250 bin on Cache eh? 1.25V on cache seems really high to me for 4.25. But hey, what do I know, your system has been stable for 6+ months with no signs of degradation, if anything, I should be happy since that means I can push 1.25V+ to try *and get 47/46.*
> 
> @ 1.23V I can run Aida64 cache for 2+ hrs without any issues @ 4.5 3200 4x4GB.
> 
> I'm just dialing in a 24x7 overclock of 45/43 now to keep cache voltages below CPU core. Then will work on adaptive.
> 
> So far at 1.2V load core, and 1.15 cache.
> 
> Does the regime for cache seem to be 2+ hours Aida64 cache only, then cache + memory ( assuming CPU is stable with x264, realbench, and aida )


glad it makes you feel better.







not to shrink your jones , but what can the chip do at 4.7/4.6? should see not only very high bench scores, but some real stability too.








lol - pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> glad it makes you feel better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not to shrink your jones , but what can the chip do at 4.7/4.6? should see not only very high bench scores, but some real stability too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol - pics or it didn't happen.


If anything it should make my jones bigger once I post stability pics eh?

I haven't ran at 4.6 cache yet, but I'm thinking I can at 1.25V +

As a side note, what do you think about these temps? I have a feeling my block isn't mounted right..



Let me just run in the cache at 4.3 @ 1.15V, and I'll get you some pics. You know me, I don't like to BS my stability results.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> If anything it should make my jones bigger once I post stability pics eh?
> 
> I haven't ran at 4.6 cache yet, but I'm thinking I can at 1.25V +
> 
> As a side note, what do you think about these temps? I have a feeling my block isn't mounted right..
> 
> 
> 
> Let me just run in the cache at 4.3 @ 1.15V, and I'll get you some pics. You know me, I don't like to BS my stability results.


Temps look fine for that voltage. Well, you know, a chip is only better if it does something, anything better.
x264 really doesn't stress the cache... Enjoy your chip.









Throe some results *here*


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Temps look fine for that voltage. Well, you know, a chip is only better if it does something, anything better.
> x264 really doesn't stress the cache... Enjoy your chip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Throe some results *here*


Cool, thanks for that link. I know x264 doesn't stress cache









4.6 cache did end up working. Time to test stability.

( I really only wanted 4.6 core 4.5 cache out of this chip, but I'm tempted )



Update: Well that was humbling... 4.6 cache needed more than 1.275V to pass at least 30 minutes of Aida64. 1.275V is slightly outside my comfort level for 24/7 levels. So I'll probably stick with 1.23-1.25V @ 4.5 cache for daily use @ 4.7.

I tried catching your results for XTU & Cinebench, that was quite hard. Chip is no good past 4.7. Needs over 1.35V vCore.

Great overall chip you got there JPM!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> Cool, thanks for that link. I know x264 doesn't stress cache
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.6 cache did end up working. Time to test stability.
> 
> ( I really only wanted 4.6 core 4.5 cache out of this chip, but I'm tempted )
> 
> 
> 
> Update: Well that was humbling... 4*.6 cache needed more than 1.275V to pass at least 30 minutes of Aida64*. 1.275V is slightly outside my comfort level for 24/7 levels. So I'll probably stick with 1.23-1.25V @ 4.5 cache for daily use @ 4.7.
> 
> I tried catching your results for XTU & Cinebench, that was quite hard. Chip is no good past 4.7. Needs over 1.35V vCore.
> 
> Great overall chip you got there JPM!


dude - 4.6 cache 30 min a64 is amazing! no - you have the chip! You might find that taming down the cache (I'm talking 4.2 or 4.0) might let the core run higher.
@rt123 and I putzed around with core cache a while ago when the J batch surfaced. He had a very good one.








only bench stable - nothing else. and it depends on the benchmark.









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







btw - good to see more OCN'ers throwing down with OC eSports.


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> dude - 4.6 cache 30 min a64 is amazing! no - you have the chip! You might find that taming down the cache (I'm talking 4.2 or 4.0) might let the core run higher.
> @rt123 and I putzed around with core cache a while ago when the J batch surfaced. He had a very good one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> only bench stable - nothing else. and it depends on the benchmark.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> btw - good to see more OCN'ers throwing down with OC eSports.


Thanks for the encouragement I'll give it a go to throw down on XTU with lower than 4.5 cache and pushing core to see what I get.

I'm just worried that I'm degrading the chip as I'm throwing it 1.375V + score and 1.275V + cache to try and top your 4.9 XTU score haha. ( which didn't work, hard to get stable past 4750 )

I'm giving 3DMark a go now for fun with the KP. just 1-200 points away from your TX score


----------



## hyp36rmax

Just got my 5820k to *4385.19* *at 1.29V*

Validation: http://valid.x86.fr/0wlssn


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> Thanks for the encouragement I'll give it a go to throw down on XTU with lower than 4.5 cache and pushing core to see what I get.
> 
> I'm just worried that I'm degrading the chip as I'm throwing it 1.375V + score and 1.275V + cache to try and top your 4.9 XTU score haha. ( which didn't work, hard to get stable past 4750 )
> 
> I'm giving 3DMark a go now for fun with the KP. just 1-200 points away from your TX score


I think that score was 4875 (125x39). XTU report the highest single core - so 4880. Lowering cache can really drop temps for the entire package.
I stil haven't been able to top the TX with a KP (temps < 30C)


----------



## wholeeo

Anything wrong with the 2930 speed for ram?


----------



## jsrfuture

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Anything wrong with the 2930 speed for ram?


frequency is always half the ram speed, so everything seem about right. After second thought I doubt that what you are wondering... what do you think is wrong with it?


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsrfuture*
> 
> frequency is always half the ram speed, so everything seem fine to me.


Just asking because it's not a common frequency to set. It's usually 2666, 3000, or 3200. 2930 is highest I can get stable with my set of ram on 100 strap though.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> dude - 4.6 cache 30 min a64 is amazing! no - you have the chip! You might find that taming down the cache (I'm talking 4.2 or 4.0) might let the core run higher.
> @rt123 and I putzed around with core cache a while ago when the J batch surfaced. He had a very good one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> only bench stable - nothing else. and it depends on the benchmark.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> btw - good to see more OCN'ers throwing down with OC eSports.


4.6 cache is awesome.


----------



## Streetdragon

ASRock X99X Killer or MSI X99S SLI PLUS
What is the better board of this two? what would you choose?


----------



## Silent Scone

Out of just those two? The Killer.


----------



## Streetdragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Out of just those two? The Killer.


hm ok. Do you have a other Board that would perform better with 2 R9 290 in crossfire for a lower price or is the killer the best for under 300€


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Streetdragon*
> 
> hm ok. Do you have a other Board that would perform better with 2 R9 290 in crossfire for a lower price or is the killer the best for under 300€


What else is going into the system?


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Streetdragon*
> 
> hm ok. Do you have a other Board that would perform better with 2 R9 290 in crossfire for a lower price or is the killer the best for under 300€


I`ve had personal experience with the MSI board, overclocked as good as my X99-E WS (except for the Cache ofcourse)

Had 2x 780Ti`s running there along with my current 5820K 4.5Ghz. I have nothing bad to say to the board after i used it some weeks, i can recommend it easily.









But then again, i have no experience with the ASRock board, had a Z87 Formula which were great tho ^^


----------



## Streetdragon

a i7 5820k(overclocking) and 16GB G.Skill RipJaws 4 DDR4-3000 DIMM CL15
CPU get cooled from a H240-X

PSU is a Super Flower Leadex 80 Plus Platinum 1200W


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> Cool, thanks for that link. I know x264 doesn't stress cache
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.6 cache did end up working. Time to test stability.
> 
> ( I really only wanted 4.6 core 4.5 cache out of this chip, but I'm tempted )
> 
> Update: Well that was humbling... 4.6 cache needed more than 1.275V to pass at least 30 minutes of Aida64. 1.275V is slightly outside my comfort level for 24/7 levels. So I'll probably stick with 1.23-1.25V @ 4.5 cache for daily use @ 4.7.
> 
> I tried catching your results for XTU & Cinebench, that was quite hard. Chip is no good past 4.7. Needs over 1.35V vCore.
> 
> Great overall chip you got there JPM!


I'll join others in saying, that is the best Cache I have seen on an X99 CPU. Mine couldn't run Aida64 Cache test for more than a minute when I tried pushing as far as 1.39V Vcache for 4.625Mhz Cache.

There is always tweaking involved when benching.









Cinebench R15 -> You have to set Realtime priority & minimize the window as soon as you hit run.

XTU -> Usually loves tight high freq RAM, but X99 is an exception, you could leave you RAM at XMP & not loose more than 1-3 points.
There are quite a few other things you can do, but these are the most basic ones.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> dude - 4.6 cache 30 min a64 is amazing! no - you have the chip! You might find that taming down the cache (I'm talking 4.2 or 4.0) might let the core run higher.
> @rt123 and I putzed around with core cache a while ago when the J batch surfaced. He had a very good one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> only bench stable - nothing else. and it depends on the benchmark.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> btw - good to see more OCN'ers throwing down with OC eSports.


Yup that is amazing. I imagine you are already contemplating give the lottery another chance...?









Also, that Cinebench could use some work










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







But I imagine that must be the daily OS, hence the efficiency is a bit off.


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> I'll join others in saying, that is the best Cache I have seen on an X99 CPU. Mine couldn't run Aida64 Cache test for more than a minute when I tried pushing as far as 1.39V Vcache for 4.625Mhz Cache.
> 
> There is always tweaking involved when benching.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cinebench R15 -> You have to set Realtime priority & minimize the window as soon as you hit run.
> 
> XTU -> Usually loves tight high freq RAM, but X99 is an exception, you could leave you RAM at XMP & not loose more than 1-3 points.
> There are quite a few other things you can do, but these are the most basic ones.
> Yup that is amazing. I imagine you are already contemplating give the lottery another chance...?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, that Cinebench could use some work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I imagine that must be the daily OS, hence the efficiency is a bit off.


Yup daily OS.

Great tips about CB R15, will try that next time =)

Even though I can do 4.6 cache with 30 minute A64, I for the life of me can't get 4.9 core stable for even XTU without pushing ******ed volts. Looks like I won in IMC/Cache but lost in Raw CPU.

I've tried 2.00V+ Input, and up to 1.4V vCore, no go. I can run brief periods at 4.85 @ 1.375V but that's on the border of instability of CB R15...

I guess I can try pushing for daily 4.6 cache stability, but I'm really happy at 4.5 / 4.2 1.17V & 1.135 v cache.

Is there some magic to push bclk and raw core Mhz? PLL? Or some other setting for the RVE? I've even tried lowering cache to push raw CPU but no goo...

4.75 takes about 1.31V @ 47 100strap


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> Yup daily OS.
> 
> Great tips about CB R15, will try that next time =)
> 
> Even though I can do 4.6 cache with 30 minute A64, I for the life of me can't get 4.9 core stable for even XTU without pushing ******ed volts. Looks like I won in IMC/Cache but lost in Raw CPU.
> 
> I've tried 2.00V+ Input, and up to 1.4V vCore, no go. I can run brief periods at 4.85 @ 1.375V but that's on the border of instability of CB R15...
> 
> I guess I can try pushing for daily 4.6 cache stability, but I'm really happy at 4.5 / 4.2 1.17V & 1.135 v cache.
> 
> Is there some magic to push bclk and raw core Mhz? PLL? Or some other setting for the RVE? I've even tried lowering cache to push raw CPU but no goo...
> 
> 4.75 takes about 1.31V @ 47 100strap


I don't think you lost anywhere.
4.9G XTU under 1.4V is almost impossible & I don't advice you to push more volts on ambient cooling.

Try switching to 125strap & see if it helps with Core MHz.

PLL, mine was set to SB PLL & High. But I don't think that makes much of a difference, Auto works too.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> Yup daily OS.
> 
> Great tips about CB R15, will try that next time =)
> 
> Even though I can do 4.6 cache with 30 minute A64, I for the life of me can't get 4.9 core stable for even XTU without pushing ******ed volts. Looks like I won in IMC/Cache but lost in Raw CPU.
> 
> I've tried 2.00V+ Input, and up to 1.4V vCore, no go. I can run brief periods at 4.85 @ 1.375V but that's on the border of instability of CB R15...
> 
> I guess I can try pushing for daily 4.6 cache stability, but I'm really happy at 4.5 / 4.2 1.17V & 1.135 v cache.
> 
> Is there some magic to push bclk and raw core Mhz? PLL? Or some other setting for the RVE? I've even tried lowering cache to push raw CPU but no goo...
> 
> 4.75 takes about 1.31V @ 47 100strap


lol, not being able to achieve 4.9 core on a HWE is definitely not the definition of losing anything


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> lol, not being able to achieve 4.9 core on a HWE is definitely not the definition of losing anything










. I guess 1.275V @ 4.7 and 1.25V @ 4.5 stable isn't too bad?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I guess 1.275V @ 4.7 and 1.25V @ 4.5 stable isn't too bad?












...Get out.


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...Get out.










I didn't think it was _THAT_ good vs the J batches out there....

Ok, I'll stop trying to kill this CPU. I hope i didn't degrade it too much after trying for XTU 4.9 to top JPM's result..

J507B609 btw!


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I guess 1.275V @ 4.7 and 1.25V @ 4.5 stable isn't too bad?


1.275V @ 4.7 is flat out gold.


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> 1.275V @ 4.7 is flat out gold.












I'll have to test stability at 1.275 @ 4.7 again... Not sure how much degradation happened at 1.37+

Will report in later today.

Worst case I guess I need 1.285


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't think it was _THAT_ good vs the J batches out there....
> 
> Ok, I'll stop trying to kill this CPU. I hope i didn't degrade it too much after trying for XTU 4.9 to top JPM's result..
> 
> J507B609 btw!


J batch has been very good. From people who've accumulated quite a few samples from this batch they just seem to all do quite well. Including 5Ghz on ambient with the right voltage (sub 1.4v). Or so I am told...

What you have there is a very good CPU, don't kill it or change it. There are some of us who have had ours since day one - some even quite good. Back in September mine at 4.4 and 1.2v was considered fairly golden. Yours is great in comparison. Be happy!


----------



## zerophase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> J batch has been very good. From people who've accumulated quite a few samples from this batch they just seem to all do quite well. Including 5Ghz on ambient with the right voltage (sub 1.4v). Or so I am told...
> 
> What you have there is a very good CPU, don't kill it or change it. There are some of us who have had ours since day one - some even quite good. Back in September mine at 4.4 and 1.2v was considered fairly golden. Yours is great in comparison. Be happy!


Is the J batch the current print of haswell-e? If my chip dies might I get one?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerophase*
> 
> Is the J batch the current print of haswell-e? If my chip dies might I get one?


you really need to ask the supplier/retailer for batch numbers before buying. Otherwise, it's a double lottery - warehouse picker and silicon.


----------



## Jpmboy

Guys - the OP has been awol for months. The table up front has batch numbers but the current formatting obscures it. I can edit the google sheet, but not Post#1. Gonna make some changes so the batch numbers are visible.


----------



## Gerbacio

Ok guys here i am joining the club! Glad to see my favorite forum member Jpmboy (my first ever overclocked cpu was due to his help....still regret selling that 3570k







)

i seem to be stable at this speed! and im happy with it! wanted to do 4.7k but i need a stable base for BF4







....so 4.5 it is for now

150821083722.BMP 2304k .BMP file


here is my settings , please tell me if anything seems off....so far it seems stable ...been using AIDA 64 to test...yesterday i did 4.7 at the same voltage but today i freeze on windows









my main issue is i got 3000mhz memory but cant seem to set it up correctly, all i try it freezes up...should i use XMP profiles? or is it a waste of time? when i do 3000 it sets up my blck @ 125 ....

150821083736.BMP 2304k .BMP file


JP im super happy to see your name on this thread


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Guys - the OP has been awol for months. The table up front has batch numbers but the current formatting obscures it. I can edit the google sheet, but not Post#1. Gonna make some changes so the batch numbers are visible.




Have you tried shooting him a PM? If he is unresponsive, you can try contacting a Moderator to get the OP changed.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gerbacio*
> 
> Ok guys here i am joining the club! Glad to see my favorite forum member Jpmboy (my first ever overclocked cpu was due to his help....still regret selling that 3570k
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> i seem to be stable at this speed! and im happy with it! wanted to do 4.7k but i need a stable base for BF4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....so 4.5 it is for now
> 
> 150821083722.BMP 2304k .BMP file
> 
> here is my settings , please tell me if anything seems off....so far it seems stable ...been using AIDA 64 to test...yesterday i did 4.7 at the same voltage but today i freeze on windows
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my main issue is i got 3000mhz memory but cant seem to set it up correctly, all i try it freezes up...should i use XMP profiles? or is it a waste of time? when i do 3000 it sets up my blck @ 125 ....
> 
> 150821083736.BMP 2304k .BMP file
> 
> JP im super happy to see your name on this thread


Good to see you here bro! 3000 XMP? It will switch you to 125 strap (which is fine). Getting 3000 on strap 100 stable (i mean actually stable) can be tricky and sample dependent but doable with some tweaking. Certain memory dividers are strongest on certain straps, 2666/100 and 3200/100 are probably the best. 3000/125 can be, but also can be sample dependent. Try 4.5 on 125 strap at the same vcore, manually set the dram voltage and add 5mV for good measure - ddr4 is easily good 24/7 at 1.4V and higher (I'm running a kit at 1.45V with 32GB @ 3000c13)


----------



## deadwidesmile

Is 1.35+ core voltage not recommended? I've run nearly every chip I've ever overclocked at 1.35-1.42v daily on a ambient custom loop. 5960's really that sensitive?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> 
> 
> Have you tried shooting him a PM? If he is unresponsive, you can try contacting a Moderator to get the OP changed.


take a look at the table - it now fits in the panel, but I had to use a uniform font size. Looks okay?

yes - several PMs have been sent.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gerbacio*
> 
> i need a stable base for BF4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....so 4.5 it is for now


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gerbacio*
> 
> here is my settings , please tell me if anything seems off....so far it seems stable ...been using AIDA 64 to test


I used Aida64 when I first got my x99 rig, and consistently Aida64 was easier to pass than a good session of BF4. Recently someone suggested OCCT-CPU Large Data Set. While I was not happy about how much more voltage it takes to pass than Aida64, I am much more pleased with a rock solid overclock.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gerbacio*
> 
> when i do 3000 it sets up my blck @ 125 ....


Lots of memory kits do that. The problem with the 125 strap is that you loose the power saving features of adaptive VCore. If you stick with the 100 strap for VCore, stick with 2666 or 3200, as they seem to be the most robust dividers on the 100 strap. you could try 3200-17-18-18-44-1T-1.35
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> 
> 
> Have you tried shooting him a PM? If he is unresponsive, you can try contacting a Moderator to get the OP changed.
> 
> 
> 
> take a look at the table - it now fits in the panel, but I had to use a uniform font size. Looks okay?
> 
> yes - several PMs have been sent.
Click to expand...

I will shoot a Moderator a PM. I assume you would be OK if I nominate you? And yes, the table looks quite fine.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I used Aida64 when I first got my x99 rig, and consistently Aida64 was easier to pass than a good session of BF4. Recently someone suggested OCCT-CPU Large Data Set. While I was not happy about how much more voltage it takes to pass than Aida64, I am much more pleased with a rock solid overclock.
> Lots of memory kits do that. The problem with the 125 strap is that you loose the power saving features of adaptive VCore. If you stick with the 100 strap for VCore, stick with 2666 or 3200, as they seem to be the most robust dividers on the 100 strap. you could try 3200-17-18-18-44-1T-1.35
> *I will shoot a Moderator a PM.* I assume you would be OK if I nominate you? And yes, the table looks quite fine.


T^hanks, but no need. I have enough threads.








(Tho, it is a bit annoying when a user jumps in prior to launch, starts a key thread like this then abandons it)


----------



## deadwidesmile

The loneliest threads


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> (Tho, it is a bit annoying when a user jumps in prior to launch, starts a key thread like this then abandons it)


^^ This. Just as annoying is the habit of labeling threads as "Official" when even in the loosest sense of the word it is not applicable.


----------



## Gerbacio

I think my memory has to be bad!

It doesn't matter what setting I do and if leave my everything but my memory at stock , it will crash!

Processor with everything auto on default= eventual freeze

Xmp =crash no matter if I use lower settings

Manually set the timings and voltage to manufacturer settings and then use lower values for speed=crash

I cannot touch the memory in any way shape or form aside from auto or it crashes....

That could explain random freezing on Windows!


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gerbacio*
> 
> I think my memory has to be bad!
> 
> It doesn't matter what setting I do and if leave my everything but my memory at stock , it will crash!
> 
> Processor with everything auto on default= eventual freeze
> 
> Xmp =crash no matter if I use lower settings
> 
> Manually set the timings and voltage to manufacturer settings and then use lower values for speed=crash
> 
> I cannot touch the memory in any way shape or form aside from auto or it crashes....
> 
> That could explain random freezing on Windows!


Remove all but one stick, clear CMOS, then set 100 strap and 2133 ram speed (JDEC standard), then add sticks if it boots. Also, did you install the sticks in the right slots according to the manufacturers manual?


----------



## Streetdragon

In the next weeks i can get a i7 5820k for 330€. Now i wanan know, if i can check how old the cpu is. I read i can rma it by Intel, if it is defect and not older than 3 Years. So i must know, when i get it, how old it is.
The guy where i wanna buy it made a picture of cpu-z. So it is working atm, what is good.

Other question. If the cpu is older, can i overclock it normaly or will it die faster because it is a bit older?


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Streetdragon*
> 
> In the next weeks i can get a i7 5820k for 330€. Now i wanan know, if i can check how old the cpu is. I read i can rma it by Intel, if it is defect and not older than 3 Years. So i must know, when i get it, how old it is.
> The guy where i wanna buy it made a picture of cpu-z. So it is working atm, what is good.
> 
> Other question. If the cpu is older, can i overclock it normaly or will it die faster because it is a bit older?


It will overclock the same as if its is new, expect if the previous owner has mistreated the cpu by running crazy amount of voltages through it, in worst case you can just buy a intel tuning plan i believe and exchange it. though, don't quote med on the last bit


----------



## pogiman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deadwidesmile*
> 
> The loneliest threads


looks pretty active to me....without the OP that is...

Finally got my custom loop all cleaned out from my old build and installed. Temps are 58C vs 75C! (latest version p95, blend) I had a corsair H100i as a temp cooler while I was putting together the new case. Imagine what the temps would be on air!


----------



## Gerbacio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Remove all but one stick, clear CMOS, then set 100 strap and 2133 ram speed (JDEC standard), then add sticks if it boots. Also, did you install the sticks in the right slots according to the manufacturers manual?


yep checked everything,re seated the memory and it seems to be working! im just gonna run it at auto settings for now and give it some time to see if it happens again.

i have a quick question , if you overclock a x99 cpu ....is there anything else you need to add aside from CPU voltage. Like if the cpu goes to 4ghz would it affect other frequencies ?

example . cpu goes to 4ghz and the NB goes up too cause of it? if thats the case would any other voltage would need to be adjusted??


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Streetdragon*
> 
> In the next weeks i can get a i7 5820k for 330€. Now i wanan know, if i can check how old the cpu is. I read i can rma it by Intel, if it is defect and not older than 3 Years. So i must know, when i get it, how old it is.
> The guy where i wanna buy it made a picture of cpu-z. So it is working atm, what is good.
> 
> Other question. If the cpu is older, can i overclock it normaly or will it die faster because it is a bit older?


Either ask the guy if he has the original receipt, or you are stuck reading the batch number. the second digit will be the year, the 3rd and 4th numbers will be the week of production.

The quality of the CPU and how long it will last depends on how hard the previous owner ran it, and how hard you run it. x99 is new enough that as long as he did not hammer it with ridiculous voltage, it should still last a good long time. I wouldn't hesitate to buy one used if you think the previous owner was good to it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gerbacio*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Remove all but one stick, clear CMOS, then set 100 strap and 2133 ram speed (JDEC standard), then add sticks if it boots. Also, did you install the sticks in the right slots according to the manufacturers manual?
> 
> 
> 
> yep checked everything,re seated the memory and it seems to be working! im just gonna run it at auto settings for now and give it some time to see if it happens again.
> 
> i have a quick question , if you overclock a x99 cpu ....is there anything else you need to add aside from CPU voltage. Like if the cpu goes to 4ghz would it affect other frequencies ?
> 
> example . cpu goes to 4ghz and the NB goes up too cause of it? if thats the case would any other voltage would need to be adjusted??
Click to expand...

Yes, along with core voltage, you also need to make sure you add input voltage. Since the voltage regulator is on the package now, you have one main voltage that all other CPU voltages pull from (with a few exceptions) it may be labeled VCCIN or CPUIN depending on your mobo, should be like 1.8 stock, max is 2.0 for air/water. try 1.92 for 1.3vcore.


----------



## pogiman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gerbacio*
> 
> yep checked everything,re seated the memory and it seems to be working! im just gonna run it at auto settings for now and give it some time to see if it happens again.
> 
> i have a quick question , if you overclock a x99 cpu ....is there anything else you need to add aside from CPU voltage. Like if the cpu goes to 4ghz would it affect other frequencies ?
> 
> example . cpu goes to 4ghz and the NB goes up too cause of it? if thats the case would any other voltage would need to be adjusted??


NB is the cache frequency. Youll see this in the CPU-Z NB Frequency field. I leave mine at 3500 MHz and up the uncore volts to about 1.05. Then pump away at vcore.


----------



## Gerbacio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Either ask the guy if he has the original receipt, or you are stuck reading the batch number. the second digit will be the year, the 3rd and 4th numbers will be the week of production.
> 
> The quality of the CPU and how long it will last depends on how hard the previous owner ran it, and how hard you run it. x99 is new enough that as long as he did not hammer it with ridiculous voltage, it should still last a good long time. I wouldn't hesitate to buy one used if you think the previous owner was good to it.
> Yes, along with core voltage, you also need to make sure you add input voltage. Since the voltage regulator is on the package now, you have one main voltage that all other CPU voltages pull from (with a few exceptions) it may be labeled VCCIN or CPUIN depending on your mobo, should be like 1.8 stock, max is 2.0 for air/water. try 1.92 for 1.3vcore.


 150821101221.BMP 2304k .BMP file


these are the only settings i have!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pogiman*
> 
> NB is the cache frequency. Youll see this in the CPU-Z NB Frequency field. I leave mine at 3500 MHz and up the uncore volts to about 1.05. Then pump away at vcore.


where would i find that setting?


----------



## Streetdragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Either ask the guy if he has the original receipt, or you are stuck reading the batch number. the second digit will be the year, the 3rd and 4th numbers will be the week of production.
> 
> The quality of the CPU and how long it will last depends on how hard the previous owner ran it, and how hard you run it. x99 is new enough that as long as he did not hammer it with ridiculous voltage, it should still last a good long time. I wouldn't hesitate to buy one used if you think the previous owner was good to it.
> Yes, along with core voltage, you also need to make sure you add input voltage. Since the voltage regulator is on the package now, you have one main voltage that all other CPU voltages pull from (with a few exceptions) it may be labeled VCCIN or CPUIN depending on your mobo, should be like 1.8 stock, max is 2.0 for air/water. try 1.92 for 1.3vcore.


ok he said he didnt overclocked it and i think he even dont know how.....

this is the pic he send me. 2015. so it should be preaty new and is is boxed. so i would have 2,5 years of guarantee or so. wish me luck with the cpu^^


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gerbacio*
> 
> 150821101221.BMP 2304k .BMP file
> 
> 
> these are the only settings i have!




Try setting 42x, offset .200, and CPU VIN to 1.9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Streetdragon*
> 
> wish me luck with the cpu^^


Good Luck! Its a "J" batch...some people have had some crazy good luck with those.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gerbacio*
> 
> I think my memory has to be bad!
> 
> It doesn't matter what setting I do and if leave my everything but my memory at stock , it will crash!
> 
> Processor with everything auto on default= eventual freeze
> 
> Xmp =crash no matter if I use lower settings
> 
> Manually set the timings and voltage to manufacturer settings and then use lower values for speed=crash
> 
> I cannot touch the memory in any way shape or form aside from auto or it crashes....
> 
> That could explain random freezing on Windows!


fill out rig bulder and add your rig to your sig block (How-to link is in my sig).


----------



## Gerbacio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> 
> 
> Try setting 42x, offset .200, and CPU VIN to 1.9
> Good Luck! Its a "J" batch...some people have had some crazy good luck with those.


Disable vdroop and after that wail away at voltage/offset and multiplier?

How do I keep the northbridge at a reasonable level ? Is there a setting to do so?

+rep

JP! Thank you sir


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gerbacio*
> 
> Disable vdroop and after that wail away at voltage/offset and multiplier?
> How do I keep the northbridge at a reasonable level ? Is there a setting to do so?
> +rep
> 
> JP! Thank you sir


disable VR fault, set vr efficiency to high. you probably need to raise the input voltage quite a bit (like 1.90V as a start)

read the guides posted *here* for general guidance - some rail "names" are different, but the general settings are worth reading thru.


----------



## Gerbacio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> 
> 
> Try setting 42x, offset .200, and CPU VIN to 1.9
> Good Luck! Its a "J" batch...some people have had some crazy good luck with those.


ok its been running aida no issues not even breaking a sweat..temperatures in the 60's as highest!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> disable VR fault, set vr efficiency to high. you probably need to raise the input voltage quite a bit (like 1.90V as a start)
> 
> read the guides posted *here* for general guidance - some rail "names" are different, but the general settings are worth reading thru.


done and done !

whats the next step to push it higher! i honestly read on this and it went over my head on a bunch of stuff! how does one relate to another

like does the Ring relate to the multiplier??? should i keep it within range of another ???? can i leave it at 42 and push higher?

here are some screenshots

150821122532.BMP 2304k .BMP file


150821122541.BMP 2304k .BMP file


150821122549.BMP 2304k .BMP file


sorry for the lack of understanding been dealing with a lot this week


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gerbacio*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> 
> 
> Try setting 42x, offset .200, and CPU VIN to 1.9
> Good Luck! Its a "J" batch...some people have had some crazy good luck with those.
> 
> 
> 
> ok its been running aida no issues not even breaking a sweat..temperatures in the 60's as highest!
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> disable VR fault, set vr efficiency to high. you probably need to raise the input voltage quite a bit (like 1.90V as a start)
> 
> read the guides posted *here* for general guidance - some rail "names" are different, but the general settings are worth reading thru.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> done and done !
> 
> 
> 
> whats the next step to push it higher! i honestly read on this and it went over my head on a bunch of stuff! how does one relate to another
> 
> like does the Ring relate to the multiplier??? should i keep it within range of another ???? can i leave it at 42 and push higher?
> 
> here are some screenshots
> 
> 150821122532.BMP 2304k .BMP file
> 
> 
> 150821122541.BMP 2304k .BMP file
> 
> 
> 150821122549.BMP 2304k .BMP file
> 
> 
> sorry for the lack of understanding been dealing with a lot this week
Click to expand...

I guess on EVGA boards Ring=Cache. Cache overclocking brings minimal gains, and may be difficult if the board you have does not have an "OC Socket" with extra pins...mostly found on ASUS boards and a few specific boards from other manufacturers. Save that for when you have your core locked in, and are super confident that you have all the info going in.

For pushing further...increase the multiplier by 1. If it passes, do it again, if it fails, add more VCore. Remember with more VCore you will likely need more CPU VIN, maybe 1.95 for 1.3 Vcore...its going to be specific to your board, and you will have to find these voltages yourself.

For my personal limits, I shoot for under 80C and under 1.3 Vcore, If you have a good sample you should get 45x with 1.3.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerophase*
> 
> Is the J batch the current print of haswell-e? If my chip dies might I get one?


I'm not sure, as JP said best to check prior to purchase


----------



## jsrfuture

bought a 5820k 2week ago, leaned just now about that I should've ask if it was a J or L or what ever







Got a L and it's not that great, 4.2 @ 1.22


----------



## GunnzAkimbo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Streetdragon*
> 
> Hi, after my Sabertooth 990FX died with one of my r9 290Vapor i wanna buy something new.
> I think i will buy a 5820K and i wanna overclock it. No extrem clocking but the 4,5~4,7 should be a goal. Now i search for a Motherboard that can handle 2 r9 290Vapor (3slot cards i think) and the overclock!(But shouldnt be the cheapest^^)
> And some cheap but good DDR4.
> 
> I hope someone can give me a some good boards and Rams^^ I would prefer Asus mobo. but if someone has something better: let me hear it!


5820 is good enough with an overclock

G.Skill Ripjaws 4 F4-3200C16Q-16GRKD (4x4GB) DDR4 3200MHz (not too expensive stuff).

3200mhz DDR4 runs on 100FSB, but system agent volts might need quite a bump up in volts.

You'll need a mobo that can support either the XMP or selectable ram speed.


----------



## Silent Scone

Interesting lol.

Bit late in the day here generally speaking, but given the test will fail within 2 hours @ 4.0 with less than 1.235v...

Will keep an eye. Haven't really tested this window before as didn't feel the need given the lack of benefit. There is steep slope at 4.3+ as ran with this previously with 1.3v.

I blame JP for the nudge









[EDIT] Passed the two hour mark. Stranger things have happened at sea. Similar voltage window for 4.0 - 4.2 uncore before taking a nose dive.

Such an awesome platform


----------



## SDhydro

Here's where Im at with my 5960X 24/7 settings. For some reason it seems like I have better results with 125strap/3333mhz ram vs what I can do with 100 strap and 3200 ram. Maybe its my gskill ram with Samsung ic that doesn't like lower MHz/tighter timings.


----------



## Gerbacio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I guess on EVGA boards Ring=Cache. Cache overclocking brings minimal gains, and may be difficult if the board you have does not have an "OC Socket" with extra pins...mostly found on ASUS boards and a few specific boards from other manufacturers. Save that for when you have your core locked in, and are super confident that you have all the info going in.
> 
> For pushing further...increase the multiplier by 1. If it passes, do it again, if it fails, add more VCore. Remember with more VCore you will likely need more CPU VIN, maybe 1.95 for 1.3 Vcore...its going to be specific to your board, and you will have to find these voltages yourself.
> 
> For my personal limits, I shoot for under 80C and under 1.3 Vcore, If you have a good sample you should get 45x with 1.3.


ok played with it a bit and tried to scale it a bit...tested @4.5 for around 30 min and been playing BF4 for a hour









working perfect with your settings...gonna add more multiplier and see what happens then after that i have a safe point where i can play games!


----------



## Streetdragon

can someone link a overclocking guide for the 5820k? i didnt found a good one


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gerbacio*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I guess on EVGA boards Ring=Cache. Cache overclocking brings minimal gains, and may be difficult if the board you have does not have an "OC Socket" with extra pins...mostly found on ASUS boards and a few specific boards from other manufacturers. Save that for when you have your core locked in, and are super confident that you have all the info going in.
> 
> For pushing further...increase the multiplier by 1. If it passes, do it again, if it fails, add more VCore. Remember with more VCore you will likely need more CPU VIN, maybe 1.95 for 1.3 Vcore...its going to be specific to your board, and you will have to find these voltages yourself.
> 
> For my personal limits, I shoot for under 80C and under 1.3 Vcore, If you have a good sample you should get 45x with 1.3.
> 
> 
> 
> ok played with it a bit and tried to scale it a bit...tested @4.5 for around 30 min and been playing BF4 for a hour
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> working perfect with your settings...gonna add more multiplier and see what happens then after that i have a safe point where i can play games!
Click to expand...

Awesome! I would really suggest a longer stress test, maybe overnight or something. An unstable overclock can show up in the form of corrupt data instead of blue screens, and you will be left with your D in your hand wondering why your games are crashing after reverting to stock settings. An overnight run of RealBench or Aida64 should be sufficient for a gaming rig. Or if you need mission critical stability, a 24 hour run of OCCT-CPU-Large Data Set is a good start.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Streetdragon*
> 
> can someone link a overclocking guide for the 5820k? i didnt found a good one


These two were posted by the ASUS rep in the Asus North America support thread, you don't have an x99 in your sig, so if you are not on an ASUS board you may have to reinterpret some of the language used. It is good reading no matter what board you are using.
Easy 4.2
5960x Asus


----------



## Gerbacio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Awesome! I would really suggest a longer stress test, maybe overnight or something. An unstable overclock can show up in the form of corrupt data instead of blue screens, and you will be left with your D in your hand wondering why your games are crashing after reverting to stock settings. An overnight run of RealBench or Aida64 should be sufficient for a gaming rig. Or if you need mission critical stability, a 24 hour run of OCCT-CPU-Large Data Set is a good start.


will do , greatly appreciate it ...i just set the memory to run @2666 and it seems to be stable under this setting so ill leave the whole thing running overnight to make sure!

gonna try to put more speed on the processor and see where it takes me

its a J btw ! ill report with more!


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gerbacio*
> 
> its a J btw !


Gratz! I think Intel was drunk when they put mine together. I definitely did not win the silicon lottery this time around.







I keep threatening to see how it performs under a daily overclock of 1.6V, just so that I can get a new one.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gerbacio*
> 
> ok its been running aida no issues not even breaking a sweat..temperatures in the 60's as highest!
> done and done !
> *whats the next step to push it higher*! i honestly read on this and it went over my head on a bunch of stuff! how does one relate to another
> like does the Ring relate to the multiplier??? should i keep it within range of another ???? can i leave it at 42 and push higher?
> 
> here are some screenshots
> 
> 150821122532.BMP 2304k .BMP file
> 
> 
> 150821122541.BMP 2304k .BMP file
> 
> 
> 150821122549.BMP 2304k .BMP file
> 
> 
> sorry for the lack of understanding been dealing with a lot this week


What's the CPU LLC set at?
Stability with this platform: don;t believe any single method.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDhydro*
> 
> Here's where Im at with my 5960X 24/7 settings. For some reason it seems like I have better results with 125strap/3333mhz ram vs what I can do with 100 strap and 3200 ram. Maybe its my gskill ram with Samsung ic that doesn't like lower MHz/tighter timings.


any way to get tFAW down? 35 seems high.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




but it is c16, not 15.



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Gratz! I think Intel was drunk when they put mine together. I definitely did not win the silicon lottery this time around.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I keep threatening to see how it performs under *a daily overclock of 1.6V*, just so that I can get a new one.


should do the job of getting a new one.


----------



## Gerbacio

inedenimadam thats insane lol!

JP here you go






i tried using the same settings for 4.8ghz and it boots and i can do stuff in windows but after a but AIda throws a error ...i think is cause i cant keep it cool! temps are hitting around 90 degrees on peaks.

i dont want to have a BBQ and im just using a h100i gtx with silent fans too so its not like i have a legit cooling system!

how is it looking?


----------



## cookiesowns

Been working on dialing in 24/7 cache stability. Let Aida64 Mem/CPU/Cache run over night and it errored 2 hours in. No BSOD. So I decided to just isolate the cache/mem and run cache only earlier. Passed with no issues even without a reboot.

I guess my old settings were borderline stable, or the degradation that can occur at 1.375V took effect.. Either way, very close to 4.7 stability at under 1.3V

Whoops realized SS doesn't have voltages for cache. It's 1.25 set in bios, around 1.25-1.26V actual reported by AI64

Update: Doesn't look like I'll be getting _TRUE_ 24/7 stability @ 4.7 just yet. At least not with no AC 81F+ ambients. I'm pushing 1.296-1.312 actual now at 4.7. .. A bit higher than what I want especially with the core temps under X264.

I'll probably settle at 46/44.43 or 45/43.42....

Sad, but not too sad. Hopefully it wasn't caused by degradation @ 1.375V. It's doubtful since my last notes for stability was at 1.287V @ 4.7.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Yeah it's me again..lol.

Now I've been quiet and reading everything here, it's given me a little more information and has allowed me to try a little higher than 4Ghz.

From what I can gather if you keep your temps below 80c that's ok, so I'm guessing below 70c is good.
I've managed to up my overclock to 4.2Ghz (3.3Ghz cache), and using some of the info here set an offset of 0.145 (CPU voltage 1.000), so it's giving me 1.200v total, I'm using the adaptive + offetset setting.

Temp max out at 69c running AIDA64, Realbench and Prime95 version 27.6 (I know not to use 28+), on Intel Extreme Tuning Utility I get about 66c, so temps are at "acceptable" limits.
So far stable, will try dropping the voltages soon see if I can get any lower.

But I am still getting that weird drop in clocks while running AIDA64, which all I can think is a polling issue as it's not reflected in Hardware Monitor Pro.
Maybe someone has an idea.
http://s1294.photobucket.com/user/schoolofmonkey2/media/2_zpsromgixdx.jpg.html

Hows things sounding/looking so far?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> Been working on dialing in 24/7 cache stability. Let Aida64 Mem/CPU/Cache run over night and it errored 2 hours in. No BSOD. So I decided to just isolate the cache/mem and run cache only earlier. Passed with no issues even without a reboot.
> 
> I guess my old settings were borderline stable, or the degradation that can occur at 1.375V took effect.. Either way, very close to 4.7 stability at under 1.3V
> 
> Whoops realized SS doesn't have voltages for cache. It's 1.25 set in bios, around 1.25-1.26V actual reported by AI64
> 
> Update: Doesn't look like I'll be getting _TRUE_ 24/7 stability @ 4.7 just yet. At least not with no AC 81F+ ambients. I'm pushing 1.296-1.312 actual now at 4.7. .. A bit higher than what I want especially with the core temps under X264.
> 
> I'll probably settle at 46/44.43 or 45/43.42....
> 
> Sad, but not too sad. Hopefully it wasn't caused by degradation @ 1.375V. It's doubtful since my last notes for stability was at 1.287V @ 4.7.


Like you say, was probably borderline cache stability is one of those things that takes awhile to iron out with general system use. I usually run AIDA's test isolated two or three times for 2 hours. It could well be memory or core that caused the hardware failure.


----------



## MissHaswellE

Hey guys, I got my i7 5820K setup and running, but I'm wondering if I got a bad chip or something because I can't get it to maintain 4.3ghz without pushing it up to 1.32volts for gaming and game recording.
It's not breaking 80C even a half hour of recording 12 threads in X264 while playing a game.
If I leave it at 1.3volts it will eventually freeze and then reboot, kicking the overclock back to default. (This only happens during gaming)
I'm wondering if I just got a bad chip because it seems to require so much voltage to stay stable.


----------



## bmgjet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MissHaswellE*
> 
> Hey guys, I got my i7 5820K setup and running, but I'm wondering if I got a bad chip or something because I can't get it to maintain 4.3ghz without pushing it up to 1.32volts for gaming and game recording.
> It's not breaking 80C even a half hour of recording 12 threads in X264 while playing a game.
> If I leave it at 1.3volts it will eventually freeze and then reboot, kicking the overclock back to default. (This only happens during gaming)
> I'm wondering if I just got a bad chip because it seems to require so much voltage to stay stable.


My 5820k similar to that had to go though all the bioses to find one that overclocked the best.

On the latest bios I needed 1.36V to get to 4.4ghz stable and 1.33v to get 4.3ghz stable.
After going though all of the bioses best one managed to get me 4.3ghz stable at 1.3v and 4.4ghz stable at 1.34v but really needed to push the cpu input voltage up to 2v other wise I couldnt get it stable.

Sad thing is it gets to 4.2ghz on stock voltage so I thought it was going to be a good clocker at first.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bmgjet*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MissHaswellE*
> 
> Hey guys, I got my i7 5820K setup and running, but I'm wondering if I got a bad chip or something because I can't get it to maintain 4.3ghz without pushing it up to 1.32volts for gaming and game recording.
> It's not breaking 80C even a half hour of recording 12 threads in X264 while playing a game.
> If I leave it at 1.3volts it will eventually freeze and then reboot, kicking the overclock back to default. (This only happens during gaming)
> I'm wondering if I just got a bad chip because it seems to require so much voltage to stay stable.
> 
> 
> 
> My 5820k similar to that had to go though all the bioses to find one that overclocked the best.
> 
> On the latest bios I needed 1.36V to get to 4.4ghz stable and 1.33v to get 4.3ghz stable.
> After going though all of the bioses best one managed to get me 4.3ghz stable at 1.3v and 4.4ghz stable at 1.34v but really needed to push the cpu input voltage up to 2v other wise I couldnt get it stable.
> 
> Sad thing is it gets to 4.2ghz on stock voltage so I thought it was going to be a good clocker at first.
Click to expand...

I'm seeing some Walls too. But lucky too have it on the high (47) side.

4.6 can pass encoding at 1.32 Core. 4.7 might need more than 1.4. But you know, sometimes you just cant stop.

4.66 now at 1.37







you can do some BLCK increments to squeeze things out.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

My wall is at the 5Ghz, I can do 4.9Ghz 1.390V, but 5Ghz ain`t possible at all on my 5820K atleast


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MissHaswellE*
> 
> Hey guys, I got my i7 5820K setup and running, but I'm wondering if I got a bad chip or something because I can't get it to maintain 4.3ghz without pushing it up to 1.32volts for gaming and game recording.
> It's not breaking 80C even a half hour of recording 12 threads in X264 while playing a game.
> If I leave it at 1.3volts it will eventually freeze and then reboot, kicking the overclock back to default. (This only happens during gaming)
> I'm wondering if I just got a bad chip because it seems to require so much voltage to stay stable.


Post up your bios settings in screenshot format. Have you left VCCIN in auto? Depends on your perception of bad, it's not defective


----------



## schoolofmonkey

I think I have everyone stmped with the drop in clocks, but I've confirmed it with Hardware Monitor and OCCT.

Seems the FSB just drops to 97 for no reason, which makes all the other clocks drop for a split second too.
Any ideas?

http://s1294.photobucket.com/user/s...8-22-18h53-Frequency-Bus_zps526n9qmt.png.html

Yet CPU usage doesn't drop:


And CPU Frequency doesn't drop as low as Hardware Monitor:



http://s1294.photobucket.com/user/schoolofmonkey2/media/1_zpssigtj8ls.jpeg.html


----------



## stephen427

Guys something happend to my cpu. :S Last night I was lowering my cache voltage but it would not switch then 10 seconds later it would show 1.999 voltage in red, unchangeable. I then realised I could switch it back to manual instead of offset and that seemed to fix it. Anyhow around same time ago ive started using adapative on core and I could not get it stable for more than 1 hour. I need over 1.3V for 1 hour. While I could run 1.276 on manual for 7 hours non stop on core. on 4,5ghz.

Did my board mess up my cpu or something. Or does adaptive use so much more voltage? My guess is I must be doing something wrong compared to manual.

I dailed back to 4,4 on core and will keep cache on manual considering how weird its acting. I can use cache on manual while using adapative on core right?

edit : passed 2 hours on 4,4 on core. with 0,001 "+" on adapative seems to work now... Strange how 4,5 didnt work on same voltages(and more) like manual.

edit : bluescreen after 3 hours. damn :S more voltage i think yes? I added 5mv for good measure. 1,281v cache is running at 1,255now like before for 4,0Ghz on oc socket.


----------



## Medusa666

Is it worth going from a 5820K to a 5960X if you are a casual gamer / user who plays all kinds of games but does no editing stuff, if you consider "Future Proofing" the system?

I plan on keeping this platform for at least five years and got a good offer on my 5820K + money for a 5960X.

Thank you.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> I think I have everyone stmped with the drop in clocks, but I've confirmed it with Hardware Monitor and OCCT.
> 
> Seems the FSB just drops to 97 for no reason, which makes all the other clocks drop for a split second too.
> Any ideas?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://s1294.photobucket.com/user/s...8-22-18h53-Frequency-Bus_zps526n9qmt.png.html
> 
> Yet CPU usage doesn't drop:
> 
> 
> And CPU Frequency doesn't drop as low as Hardware Monitor:
> 
> 
> 
> http://s1294.photobucket.com/user/schoolofmonkey2/media/1_zpssigtj8ls.jpeg.html


Did you Disable cpu spreadspectrum?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stephen427*
> 
> Guys something happend to my cpu. :S Last night I was lowering my cache voltage but it would not switch then 10 seconds later it would show 1.999 voltage in red, unchangeable. I then realised I could switch it back to manual instead of offset and that seemed to fix it. Anyhow around same time ago ive started using adapative on core and I could not get it stable for more than 1 hour. I need over 1.3V for 1 hour. While I could run 1.276 on manual for 7 hours non stop on core. on 4,5ghz.
> 
> Did my board mess up my cpu or something. Or does adaptive use so much more voltage? My guess is I must be doing something wrong compared to manual.
> 
> I dailed back to 4,4 on core and will keep cache on manual considering how weird its acting. I can use cache on manual while using adapative on core right?
> 
> edit : *passed 2 hours* on 4,4 on core. with 0,001 "+" on adapative seems to work now... Strange how 4,5 didnt work on same voltages(and more) like manual.
> 
> edit : bluescreen after 3 hours. damn :S more voltage i think yes? I added 5mv for good measure. 1,281v cache is running at 1,255now like before for 4,0Ghz on oc socket.


2 hours of what??

do a full clear cmos, and reload your saved OC profile. If you leave Adaptive set with 1mV in offset and Additional trurbo voltage on Auto (+) you have not set a limit for the voltyage and are relying upon the Auto rules (which are good) and that's noy the way to go.. Auto and Volt are two 4-letter words.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Medusa666*
> 
> Is it worth going from a 5820K to a 5960X if you are a casual gamer / user who plays all kinds of games but does no editing stuff, if you consider "Future Proofing" the system?
> 
> I plan on keeping this platform for at least five years and got a good offer on my 5820K + money for a 5960X.
> 
> Thank you.


over 5 years? Get the 5960X (assuming it's a good one).


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Did you Disable cpu spreadspectrum?


No, but it doesn't do it with a 4ghz overclock, it was when I had a higher cache speed (3.5Ghz, currently using 3.3Ghz)
In saying that, with the 4.2Ghz overclock 35 minutes into a second run of OCCT and I had a hard lock, but I also had AIDA64 open so I could monitor this time.
I wish I'd just get blue screens, but nope unstable overclocks lead to hard locks for me..lol..

I just goto say man there's a heck of a lot more fine tuning to oc x99 than z97, but I love a good challenge, what's also handy is I can save a basic stable 4Ghz oc profile and roll back to that when I need to do something ASAP (which I've done at the moment..lol)


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> No, but it doesn't do it with a 4ghz overclock, it was when I had a higher cache speed (3.5Ghz, currently using 3.3Ghz)


Hello

If the BCLK issue doesn't appear at lower clocks or default settings it is a polling issue due to instability. Same systematic stability tuning would apply as if a stress test was failing.


----------



## Gerbacio

ok guys im back with some reports...yesterday i decided to lower to 4.5 and try to secure a stable setting....i did AIDA and left with the girlfriend....safe to say it did it with flying colors

observations thou...i only OC the CPU and nothing else and it ran for like 6 hours no issues....

if i touch the ram in any other way even without overclocking the CPU it will crash at some point...im gonna return the ram and get Ripjaws V thats 3200mhz since the BLCK will stay at 100 and its only 10 dollars more! the one i have didnt even wanted to be stable at 2600 with bad memory timings and more voltage, i tried like 10 different settings!

i might play with 4.7 today but im running into heat issues, high eighties when benching @1.35v i can boot up 4.8ghz @ 1.38 but i cant control heat!

how high can the CPU vin go to??? past 2.0?? so for every .5 of Core i add .5 to Vin???


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Is 1.96V to much to use for 24/7?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gerbacio*
> 
> ok guys im back with some reports...yesterday i decided to lower to 4.5 and try to secure a stable setting....i did AIDA and left with the girlfriend....safe to say it did it with flying colors
> 
> observations thou...i only OC the CPU and nothing else and it ran for like 6 hours no issues....
> 
> if i touch the ram in any other way even without overclocking the CPU it will crash at some point...im gonna return the ram and get Ripjaws V thats 3200mhz since the BLCK will stay at 100 and its only 10 dollars more! the one i have didnt even wanted to be stable at 2600 with bad memory timings and more voltage, i tried like 10 different settings!
> 
> i might play with 4.7 today but im running into heat issues, high eighties when benching @1.35v i can boot up 4.8ghz @ 1.38 but i cant control heat!
> 
> how high can the CPU vin go to??? past 2.0?? so for every .5 of Core i add .5 to Vin???


Keep to 1.95v where possible. With active airflow (again if possible). Up to 2v isnt so much unsafe as it is bad tuning. Above this you risk damaging the CPU for long term use.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> Is 1.96V to much to use for 24/7?


No


----------



## MissHaswellE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I'm seeing some Walls too. But lucky too have it on the high (47) side.
> 
> 4.6 can pass encoding at 1.32 Core. 4.7 might need more than 1.4. But you know, sometimes you just cant stop.
> 
> 4.66 now at 1.37
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you can do some BLCK increments to squeeze things out.


If I touch the BCLK at all it just wont have it.

"Oh you want to finetune your overclock?"


This chip is starting to annoy me.


----------



## wholeeo

Memory overclocking is so confusing to me.

For example,


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



[email protected]



vs

[email protected]



vs

[email protected]





It appears to me that the last example is performing the best though it has the worst timings. The ram at 2930 has less bandwidth than both 2666 examples but better latency. But timings aren't that far apart from the last example so not sure why bandwidth #'s are worse. I do have to admit only have gotten to run the stresstestapp on the 2666 speeds. I have only gotten 2930 to boot into windows recently. Any help trying to understand this would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## stephen427

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Did you Disable cpu spreadspectrum?
> 2 hours of what??
> 
> do a full clear cmos, and reload your saved OC profile. If you leave Adaptive set with 1mV in offset and Additional trurbo voltage on Auto (+) you have not set a limit for the voltyage and are relying upon the Auto rules (which are good) and that's noy the way to go.. Auto and Volt are two 4-letter words.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> over 5 years? Get the 5960X (assuming it's a good one).


It seems like full clear cmos fixed it. I had already set a voltage limit yes. Maybe this is why you should clear your cmos before you change from "manual/adapative/offset" core settings. Ohwell all is running back at 4,5 on core on reasonable voltages.


----------



## skilly

This is from a 2 hour Aida stress test. What do you guys think, is there anything more I can do? I want to hit 4.5ghz so bad but it seems it needs 1.32v at least. Is there anything else you think I can change?

Also, Aida reads 1.296v sometimes but CPU-Z is at 1.282v-1.287v. Im on adaptive 1.27 with +0.011.





Is this chip maxed out?


----------



## tommi6o

Could someone link me the linux memtest. It was linked earlier but I couldn't find it.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> If the BCLK issue doesn't appear at lower clocks or default settings it is a polling issue due to instability. Same systematic stability tuning would apply as if a stress test was failing.


Thanks for that mate.
Guess it's not the best overclocker, you'd think I'd be able to get 4.2Ghz on 1.2volts when I can get 4Ghz stable on 1.110volts, but I'll try again today, just got too late lastnight


----------



## cookiesowns

Just completed 9+ hours of A64 CPU+Cache+Mem 4.5 4.2 cache with adaptive cpu and offset cache and 64GB of RAM.... And it bsod's with 124 after trying to screenshot and open CPU-Z. I saw A64 lower it's utilization right before the BSOD, so I'm guessing it dropped to idle clock states and then crashed ( balanced power mode ).

Either way, I think I'm happy enough to call it stable for now.. maybe a + 0.005 on the adaptive turbo volt and it should be golden.

64GB @ 2666 1.3V C13-13-13-34-2T with tight subs and thirds seem to be good I guess. 1T is near impossible. Boots/posts but instant crashes on stressapp. Not enough patience to try for 64GB 3000 +. Plus I rather not run 125 strap just yet.


----------



## skilly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> Just completed 9+ hours of A64 CPU+Cache+Mem 4.5 4.2 cache with adaptive cpu and offset cache and 64GB of RAM.... And it bsod's with 124 after trying to screenshot and open CPU-Z. I saw A64 lower it's utilization right before the BSOD, so I'm guessing it dropped to idle clock states and then crashed ( balanced power mode ).
> 
> Either way, I think I'm happy enough to call it stable for now.. maybe a + 0.005 on the adaptive turbo volt and it should be golden.
> 
> 64GB @ 2666 1.3V C13-13-13-34-2T with tight subs and thirds seem to be good I guess. 1T is near impossible. Boots/posts but instant crashes on stressapp. Not enough patience to try for 64GB 3000 +. Plus I rather not run 125 strap just yet.


I get the blue screen CPU-z error every once in a while, too. Then I give it +005 and think it helps but maybe its placebo. Seems like a bug more than instability?

Is that your max v-core for 4.5??? Mine is 1.27v adaptive +.0.011 at 4.4ghz!!


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> Just completed 9+ hours of A64 CPU+Cache+Mem 4.5 4.2 cache with adaptive cpu and offset cache and 64GB of RAM.... And it bsod's with 124 after trying to screenshot and open CPU-Z.


I have found even long stretches of Aida64 to be unreliable for core overclocking. Try OCCT-CPU-Large Data Set, I don't know why, but that test hammers all of the other out of the water for stability, yet doesn't turn it into a burning inferno like an AVX test. I would hesitate to call your overclock stable if you BSOD right after a load shift. I am sure seeing a BSOD right after a 9 hour load was a slap in the face, but at least is was a harmless stress test, and not a research paper or financial spreadsheet.

Edit to add: if you are using adaptive, you can try replacing turbo voltage with offset to stabilize the lower multipliers.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tommi6o*
> 
> Could someone link me the linux memtest. It was linked earlier but I couldn't find it.


http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/lucid/man1/stressapptest.1.html

Code:



Code:


sudo apt-get install stressapptest


----------



## jsrfuture

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Medusa666*
> 
> Is it worth going from a 5820K to a 5960X if you are a casual gamer / user who plays all kinds of games but does no editing stuff, if you consider "Future Proofing" the system?
> 
> I plan on keeping this platform for at least five years and got a good offer on my 5820K + money for a 5960X.
> 
> Thank you.


At this point I would wait till broadwell-e, i believe it should be on the same socket.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Memory overclocking is so confusing to me.
> 
> For example,
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> 
> 
> vs
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> 
> 
> vs
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It appears to me that the last example is performing the best though it has the worst timings. The ram at 2930 has less bandwidth than both 2666 examples but better latency. But timings aren't that far apart from the last example so not sure why bandwidth #'s are worse. I do have to admit only have gotten to run the stresstestapp on the 2666 speeds. I have only gotten 2930 to boot into windows recently. Any help trying to understand this would be greatly appreciated.


With AID64 memory/cache benchmark there can be quite a bit of variability at any settings. Unless you set up a shaved OS and unplug, only W/R/C changes of at least 1K or more are probably meaningful. That said, are all of these examples running "Auto" for 2nd and 3rd timings? are the the auto rules setting identically between the group? Honestly, with a 2666 32GB kit, getting 1T and tight(er) timings to hold up is an achievement. If you have a core/cache OC at 127.3 BCLK (on 125 strap) it may be more successful shooting for 2800c15 at like 1.4-1.45V.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stephen427*
> 
> It seems like full clear cmos fixed it. I had already set a voltage limit yes. Maybe this is why you should clear your cmos before you change from "manual/adapative/offset" core settings. Ohwell all is running back at 4,5 on core on reasonable voltages.


Certainly when changing straps - clrcmos. Sometimes it's just better to flush out any instability-induced (volitile) bios bork with clrcmos between changes while working towards a stable OC.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skilly*
> 
> This is from a 2 hour Aida stress test. What do you guys think, is there anything more I can do? I want to hit 4.5ghz so bad but it seems it needs 1.32v at least. Is there anything else you think I can change?
> 
> Also, Aida reads 1.296v sometimes but CPU-Z is at 1.282v-1.287v. *Im on adaptive 1.27 with +0.011.*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this chip maxed out?


CPUZ wil lonly read the VID with these on-die VRMs, AID64 will read both. What do you mean by the bolded statement? 11mV in offset and Turbo voltage on Auto??

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> Just completed 9+ hours of A64 CPU+Cache+Mem 4.5 4.2 cache with adaptive cpu and offset cache and 64GB of RAM.... And it bsod's with 124 after trying to screenshot and open CPU-Z. I saw A64 lower it's utilization right before the BSOD, so I'm guessing it dropped to idle clock states and then crashed ( balanced power mode ).
> Either way, I think I'm happy enough to call it stable for now.. maybe a + 0.005 on the adaptive turbo volt and it should be golden.
> 64GB @ 2666 1.3V C13-13-13-34-2T with tight subs and thirds seem to be good I guess. 1T is near impossible. Boots/posts but instant crashes on stressapp. Not enough patience to try for 64GB 3000 +. Plus I rather not run 125 strap just yet.


If the 124 occured right at a load change (either adding or abruptly stopping the load) try either a higher LLC or the same LLC with more VCCIN. A crash right at the end of a stress test or benchmark may be droop related.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsrfuture*
> 
> At this point I would wait till broadwell-e, i believe it should be on the same socket.


This is the main reason I went with a 5820k at this point, and if Broadwell-E is unimpressive I haven't lost anything, but I'm sure someone will upgrade and I can pickup a nicely priced 5960X


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> With AID64 memory/cache benchmark there can be quite a bit of variability at any settings. Unless you set up a shaved OS and unplug, only W/R/C changes of at least 1K or more are probably meaningful. That said, are all of these examples running "Auto" for 2nd and 3rd timings? are the the auto rules setting identically between the group? Honestly, with a 2666 32GB kit, getting 1T and tight(er) timings to hold up is an achievement. If you have a core/cache OC at 127.3 BCLK (on 125 strap) it may be more successful shooting for 2800c15 at like 1.4-1.45V.
> Certainly when changing straps - clrcmos. Sometimes it's just better to flush out any instability-induced (volitile) bios bork with clrcmos between changes while working towards a stable OC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CPUZ wil lonly read the VID with these on-die VRMs, AID64 will read both. What do you mean by the bolded statement? 11mV in offset and Turbo voltage on Auto??
> If the 124 occured right at a load change (either adding or abruptly stopping the load) try either a higher LLC or the same LLC with more VCCIN. A crash right at the end of a stress test or benchmark may be droop related.


The 124 hasn't happened recently yet. I was getting memory related errors which seems to be VCCSA related. A slight bump fixed it.

I'm at 1.93 VCCIN already, which holds at 1.888 at load L6. I think it's plenty. I'll try bumping it if the 124 errors come back.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skilly*
> 
> I get the blue screen CPU-z error every once in a while, too. Then I give it +005 and think it helps but maybe its placebo. Seems like a bug more than instability?
> 
> Is that your max v-core for 4.5??? Mine is 1.27v adaptive +.0.011 at 4.4ghz!!


Yes, I can probably go lower too if I tweak VCCIN. 1.185V load seems to be perfect at 4.5.


----------



## jsrfuture

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> This is the main reason I went with a 5820k at this point, and if Broadwell-E is unimpressive I haven't lost anything, but I'm sure someone will upgrade and I can pickup a nicely priced 5960X


pretty much what I plan to do to ^^' . Got a 5820k because I had to buy a new rig right now, my old x58 board died this month, and couldnt bare buying a quad at this time. Anyway with the summer vacation I couldnt have paid 700$ extra for the 5960x, and I never use credit for my hobby.


----------



## stephen427

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Certainly when changing straps - clrcmos. Sometimes it's just better to flush out any instability-induced (volitile) bios bork with clrcmos between changes while working towards a stable OC..


I had indeed changed strap to 100. from 125 to use adaptive. Alot of wasted time on my end and horrible explaining at times my apologies all my OC'n ive done is while Im pretty high but im confident in it thought. I left it running overnight and its more stable than I can wish again







So hopefully you some of you wont make same mistake as me.

One concern thought what is considered good idle temps. If 40-45C is very high from what ive seen in this thread. Mine are running at 35-40C must be doable right I assume 30-35C would be ideal. This is for all seperate cores temps. My package is actaully 45C or so says HW monitor when cores are 35C. While HWInfo64 and AIDA64 is giving me 50C package temp.

Can anyone clarify this? Im confused on whenever im actaully running very high idle temps due to package temp. Or everything is normal as it seems due to seperate core idle temps.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> The 124 hasn't happened recently yet. I was getting memory related errors which seems to be VCCSA related. A slight bump fixed it.
> 
> I'm at 1.93 VCCIN already, which holds at 1.888 at load L6. I think it's plenty. I'll try bumping it if the 124 errors come back.
> Yes, I can probably go lower too if I tweak VCCIN. 1.185V load seems to be perfect at 4.5.


I need 1.936-1,950 VCCIN @ 4,5 on 1.281V on L6. It works fine on 1,920 but Ive noticed POST boot issues there.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

I am running LLC 9, is it dangerous over time really?


----------



## doza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsrfuture*
> 
> bought a 5820k 2week ago, leaned just now about that I should've ask if it was a J or L or what ever
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got a L and it's not that great, 4.2 @ 1.22


silicon lottery first and last thing, maybe there is something in all that Batch B.S.but i dont believe in that!

I too have 5820K (L Batch) and im on 4.2ghz like u and 1.150v, so silicon lottery not Batch type

over a month on 1.150v will start lover vcore as now i know it's stable for sure


----------



## skilly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by skilly View Post
> 
> This is from a 2 hour Aida stress test. What do you guys think, is there anything more I can do? I want to hit 4.5ghz so bad but it seems it needs 1.32v at least. Is there anything else you think I can change?
> 
> Also, Aida reads 1.296v sometimes but CPU-Z is at 1.282v-1.287v. Im on adaptive 1.27 with +0.011.
> Warning: Spoiler! (Click to show)
> 
> Is this chip maxed out? tongue.gif
> 
> CPUZ wil lonly read the VID with these on-die VRMs, AID64 will read both. What do you mean by the bolded statement? 11mV in offset and Turbo voltage on Auto??


Ahh, ok. Thank you. So 1.296v is my real voltage then.? Im not sure why those are bolded,







, I didnt bold them in my original post.

I have vcore on adaptive, 1.27v @ +0.011.. 1.92 @ LLC7.

I got my temps down even more. I reapplied my thermal paste using the X method, I read about it on here somewhere. I idle in the mid-high twenties now, I even saw some 18 and 19c temps. I would usually idle in the mid 30's So going from the pea method to the X method, I lost 2-3c avg .







I cannot wait to try the Grizzly!


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doza*
> 
> silicon lottery first and last thing, maybe there is something in all that Batch B.S.but i dont believe in that!
> 
> I too have 5820K (L Batch) and im on 4.2ghz like u and 1.150v, so silicon lottery not Batch type
> 
> over a month on 1.150v will start lover vcore as now i know it's stable for sure


I have three 5930K in my home running Asus X99 deluxe now.
All rigs has same hardware, Intel 5930K, Asus X99 Deluxe, Corsair H80i GT, 16GB of Corsair LPX 2800MHz and Corsair AX860i.

My three CPUs are not able to go over 4.2GHz and they require from 1.26V to 1.28V to get it stable with RealBench for 8 hours.

Am I the only one who is so unlucky or there are other CPU that can't do more than 4.2GHz? Have I done a guinees world record, three unlucky CPU in a row?


----------



## obiwansotti

Just picked up a Batch #J52xxxx

Corsair H100i GTX shows up today, asrock extreme4 and 16gb DDR4-3000 CL15 show up monday. Any predictions on max overclock


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skilly*
> 
> Ahh, ok. Thank you. So 1.296v is my real voltage then.? Im not sure why those are bolded,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , I didnt bold them in my original post.
> 
> I have vcore on adaptive, 1.27v @ +0.011.. 1.92 @ LLC7.
> 
> I got my temps down even more. I reapplied my thermal paste using the X method, I read about it on here somewhere. I idle in the mid-high twenties now, I even saw some 18 and 19c temps. I would usually idle in the mid 30's So going from the pea method to the X method, I lost 2-3c avg .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cannot wait to try the Grizzly!


lol - I bolded the text in your quote to highlight it. please posta bios screen shot of your voltage page. what do you mean by adaptive +0.011V (which is 11mV)


----------



## Nizzen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *obiwansotti*
> 
> Just picked up a Batch #J52xxxx
> 
> Corsair H100i GTX shows up today, asrock extreme4 and 16gb DDR4-3000 CL15 show up monday. Any predictions on max overclock


How Long is a Piece of Rope?









Normal is 4.3-4.6ghz on average cooling.


----------



## obiwansotti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nizzen*
> 
> How Long is a Piece of Rope?


Wasn't sure if different batches had been known to be better or worse.


----------



## skilly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> lol - I bolded the text in your quote to highlight it. please posta bios screen shot of your voltage page. what do you mean by adaptive +0.011V (which is 11mV)


Oh.. LMAO.

OK, heres my BIOS screenies;







Thanks for the help! As usual..


----------



## jsrfuture

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nizzen*
> 
> How Long is a Piece of Rope?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Normal is 4.3-4.6ghz on average cooling.


It depend on what temps you are aiming, personaly I don't like it to get over 70-75 under occt test for 24/7 use. And by average you mean high end air and average water?


----------



## deadwidesmile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *obiwansotti*
> 
> Just picked up a Batch #J52xxxx
> 
> Corsair H100i GTX shows up today, asrock extreme4 and 16gb DDR4-3000 CL15 show up monday. Any predictions on max overclock


5960x? I'd say 4.6-4.7 @ 1.29-1.35v.


----------



## obiwansotti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsrfuture*
> 
> It depend on what temps you are aiming, personaly I don't like it to get over 70-75 under occt test for 24/7 use. And by average you mean high end air and average water?


The specific cooler in question will be a corsair H100i GTX.

As for temps, I don't really care too much. My i7-920 is 6 years old and hit 90c on stress tests. I wouldn't hesitate to do the same thing again especially since normal usage scenarios are usually 10-20c cooler.


----------



## deadwidesmile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *obiwansotti*
> 
> The specific cooler in question will be a corsair H100i GTX.
> 
> As for temps, I don't really care too much. My i7-920 is 6 years old and hit 90c on stress tests. I wouldn't hesitate to do the same thing again especially since normal usage scenarios are usually 10-20c cooler.


Really depends on if you're going fit benching clocks or 24/7 use clocks. I can run my 5960x @ 4.8ghz but, voltage is in the 1.4's. I don't everyday usage that high for sure. My 4790k could bench easily @ 5.2+ but I don't like seeing temperature spikes in excess of 75c, even for a bench.


----------



## obiwansotti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deadwidesmile*
> 
> Really depends on if you're going fit benching clocks or 24/7 use clocks. I can run my 5960x @ 4.8ghz but, voltage is in the 1.4's. I don't everyday usage that high for sure. My 4790k could bench easily @ 5.2+ but I don't like seeing temperature spikes in excess of 75c, even for a bench.


Why so sensitive for temps?

Proc is a 5820K


----------



## deadwidesmile

I like cold things? No idea beyond the idea of longevity and such. Hell, I want a sub zero box


----------



## obiwansotti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deadwidesmile*
> 
> I like cold things? No idea beyond the idea of longevity and such. Hell, I want a sub zero box


Well my i7-920 is kicking strong and routinely hit 90c, so I'm not going to get worried about anything that doesn't cause reliability issues.


----------



## Gerbacio

at what point do the chips show degradation due to heat???

i honestly dont care too much since ill be doing the intel retail edge on the winter and giving this to one of my best friends whos going thru tough times...

i dont want to burn the chip but i dont care to put too much fire on it!


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gerbacio*
> 
> at what point do the chips show degradation due to heat???
> 
> i honestly dont care too much since ill be doing the intel retail edge on the winter and giving this to one of my best friends whos going thru tough times...
> 
> i dont want to burn the chip but i dont care to put too much fire on it!


I could be wrong, but I think @Blameless may have have experienced degradation on one of his CPUs. Either wait to see if he responds to this post, or you could try PMing him.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skilly*
> 
> Oh.. LMAO.
> 
> OK, heres my BIOS screenies;
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the help! As usual..


setting look fine to me. Basically, unless you were having idle bsods or freeze, offset can be lowered to 0.001V and the rest in turbo (1.280V). It's unusual to get idle bsods with any offset (unless you go negative offset) so set this as low as you like. remember, Offset is added to the entire vid line, turbo only to turbo multiplirs.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gerbacio*
> 
> *at what point do the chips show degradation due to heat*???
> 
> i honestly dont care too much since ill be doing the intel retail edge on the winter and giving this to one of my best friends whos going thru tough times...
> 
> i dont want to burn the chip but i dont care to put too much fire on it!


it's really a time+voltage/current+temperature thing, so there is not single point.


----------



## deathizem

I would say you are unlucky or there is something you are not setting up I have they are both stable and nice temps the 5930 is about 6 months old the 5820 about 5months

Intel Core i7 5930K @[email protected] vcore
Haswell-E/EP 22nm Technology
RAM
16.0GB Unknown @ 1200MHz (16-16-16-39)
Motherboard
MSI X99S SLI PLUS (MS-7885) (SOCKET 0)
Graphics
NS-32E440A13 ([email protected])
8192MB ATI AMD Radeon R9 390 Series (XFX Pine Group)
Storage
238GB SAMSUNG SSD PM830 FDE 2.5" 7mm 256GB (SSD)
1863GB Seagate ST2000DM001-9YN164 (SATA) 28 °C
931GB Hitachi HDS721010CLA332 (SATA) 29 °C
491MB USB DISK USB Device (USB)
Optical Drives
TSSTcorp CDDVDW SH-224BB
Audio
AMD High Definition Audio Device

and this one both are exactly the same except Cpu

Intel Core i7 5820K @ 4.625 @1.3Vcore
Haswell-E/EP 22nm Technology
RAM
16.0GB Unknown @ 1200MHz (16-16-16-39)
Motherboard
MSI X99S SLI PLUS (MS-7885) (SOCKET 0)
Graphics
NS-32E440A13 ([email protected])
8192MB ATI AMD Radeon R9 390 Series (XFX Pine Group


----------



## skilly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> setting look fine to me. Basically, unless you were having idle bsods or freeze, offset can be lowered to 0.001V and the rest in turbo (1.280V). It's unusual to get idle bsods with any offset (unless you go negative offset) so set this as low as you like. remember, Offset is added to the entire vid line, turbo only to turbo multiplirs.
> it's really a time+voltage/current+temperature thing, so there is not single point.


Cool. Ill give it a shot.. I had it at 0.001V at one point but that was many changes ago. haha. Why cant just leave it alone!









Weird thing is, I'll pass RB and AIDA 2 ho r test but then go ahead and encode 1080p video using handbrake it will just freeze(no blue screen). If I give the vcore another 0.005v it seems to be fine. So my stress tests now include encodes, too. But whats weird is RB uses handbrake to stress it. Everything else is rock solid. Its rock solid now at my voltages but I always wanna go lower.







Handbrake seems to be the only program that works this CPU(in my testing as least).









Should I go 1.32-1.33v and try for 4.5? 24/7..?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skilly*
> 
> Cool. Ill give it a shot.. I had it at 0.001V at one point but that was many changes ago. haha. Why cant just leave it alone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weird thing is, I'll pass RB and AIDA 2 ho r test but then go ahead and encode 1080p video using handbrake it will just freeze(no blue screen). If I give the vcore another 0.005v it seems to be fine. So my stress tests now include encodes, too. But whats weird is RB uses handbrake to stress it. Everything else is rock solid. Its rock solid now at my voltages but I always wanna go lower.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Handbrake seems to be the only program that works this CPU(in my testing as least).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should I go 1.32-1.33v and try for 4.5? 24/7..?


You want something to work your CPU without burning a hole in the sky? Try OCCT cpu large data set.

When determining "should I", I use "how much more than the last multiplier is this going to require" if the answer is more than .040 for 100Mhz, then I say no, and stop.


----------



## Medusa666

What stability testing is recommended for the 5960X?

Is Prime95 still the "GoTo" app, or are there other options?

The computer needs to be stable as a workstation, hours of rendering and compiling.


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Medusa666*
> 
> What stability testing is recommended for the 5960X?
> 
> Is Prime95 still the "GoTo" app, or are there other options?
> 
> The computer needs to be stable as a workstation, hours of rendering and compiling.


If you're planning on overclocking, I would use a previous version of Prime95, or disable AVX2 and FMA3 instructions.

If you don't plan on overclocking, Prime95 would still be the go to.

This is my general suite for workstations + personal overclocking machine now that I'm more familiar overclocking 5960X

A64 - Cache stability 2+ hours
x264 25 passes
stressapptest on Linux with Nvidia drivers installed if your GPU isn't supported with out of the box drivers
A64 - cache + memory stability 8+ hours
A64 - CPU only for 8+ hours
Realbench memory maxed as long as you can afford.


----------



## Pawelr98

I need to work on stability.

Managed to crash the system using HWBOT X265 4K test.
124 BCCode so should be core stability related.

On the other hand I need to tweak the ram.
1.35V on ram is bit high. On 1.3V i could pass the tests(HCL+Aida64) but ctrl+alt+del would result in a freeze sometimes.

The last week of my summer break so I guess I should use it for tweaking my entire system.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skilly*
> 
> Cool. Ill give it a shot.. I had it at 0.001V at one point but that was many changes ago. haha. Why cant just leave it alone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weird thing is, I'll pass RB and AIDA 2 ho r test but then go ahead and encode 1080p video using handbrake it will just freeze(no blue screen). If I give the vcore another 0.005v it seems to be fine. So my stress tests now include encodes, too. But whats weird is RB uses handbrake to stress it. Everything else is rock solid. Its rock solid now at my voltages but I always wanna go lower.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Handbrake seems to be the only program that works this CPU(in my testing as least).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should I go 1.32-1.33v and try for 4.5? 24/7..?


use x264 Stability Test V2 for stability for encoding. set it to 10 loops (as a final) and 1.5x threads (so 24 for s 5960x). normal priority. should fix that stability - which is likely cache voltage.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> You want something to work your CPU without burning a hole in the sky? Try OCCT cpu large data set.
> 
> When determining "should I", I use "how much more than the last multiplier is this going to require" if the answer is more than .040 for 100Mhz, then I say no, and stop.


Well - the large data set is basically the same as p95 with large FFTs. Stil la pretty high and unrealistic current ( amperage) draw. Will usually require 50mV above aid64. I've been running XTU stability and/or IBT for 10 loops as a high amperage load - accomplishes nearly the same thing.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Medusa666*
> 
> What stability testing is recommended for the 5960X?
> 
> *Is Prime95 still the "GoTo" app, or are there other options*?
> 
> The computer needs to be stable as a workstation, hours of rendering and compiling.


not for an 8 core. For the same reason server cpus down clock when AVX and FMA3 instructions are in the stack. Currebt draw at any OC is very high. Stick with x264, realbench, a bit of IBT, and OCCT if you really must.
In your intended use, if you must OC a workstation (







) Intel XTU stability is good for core. AID64 cache is best for cache (or p95 in place 800s) and google stressapptest is best for ram.


----------



## mus1mus

For some reason I cant run the IBT AVX app.







So I just avoid it.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Finally got my 4.2Ghz stable, with no FSB or clock drops, I had to hit it with 1.21volts (using adaptive + offset), guess it's not a golden chip, but at least I got it sorted.
Max temps I saw was 71c in OCCT Large data set. (55% fan speed on the Noctua/H110)

Though I found a strange bug with the MSI x99a Gaming 7 BIOS, if I set an overclock and save it, then reboot but drop into the BIOS and save again with a slight or no change the "overclock failed" message pops up, drop into BIOS (using F1) with the same settings save and reboot again with the overclock and it's fine.
Only happens if I don't boot to Windows between each BIOS change/save (just exiting is fine), probably flick a email to MSI see if they know anything about it.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> You want something to work your CPU without burning a hole in the sky? Try OCCT cpu large data set.
> 
> 
> 
> Well - the large data set is basically the same as p95 with large FFTs. Stil la pretty high and unrealistic current ( amperage) draw. Will usually require 50mV above aid64. I've been running XTU stability and/or IBT for 10 loops as a high amperage load - accomplishes nearly the same thing.
Click to expand...

I will give XTU another shot, maybe I am just not running it long enough, but the few times I have toyed with x99 it has left me with a few blue screens. OCCT Large data however, has left me 100% confident in my overclock.
I will give it a go at 4.6, which I have been unable to obtain with OCCT because the voltage scares me. I don't have a great sample, so I am expecting somewhere around 1.35 or more for XTU stability.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I will give XTU another shot, maybe I am just not running it long enough, but the few times I have toyed with x99 it has left me with a few blue screens. OCCT Large data however, has left me 100% confident in my overclock.
> I will give it a go at 4.6, which I have been unable to obtain with OCCT because the voltage scares me. I don't have a great sample, so I am expecting somewhere around 1.35 or more for XTU stability.


what voltage does OCCT need for 4.5?


----------



## Gerbacio

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231901 on the way

Gskill 3200mhz ram!

gonna replace that 3000mhz corsair that doesnt overclock for nothing!

also in good news UPS found my package so y get my Hybrid Cooler from evga today! yay

is 1.369 ok for 4.6ghz if i can control the temps??? im looking for this chip to make it to jan 2016 or broadwell E !


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I will give XTU another shot, maybe I am just not running it long enough, but the few times I have toyed with x99 it has left me with a few blue screens. OCCT Large data however, has left me 100% confident in my overclock.
> I will give it a go at 4.6, which I have been unable to obtain with OCCT because the voltage scares me. I don't have a great sample, so I am expecting somewhere around 1.35 or more for XTU stability.
> 
> 
> 
> what voltage does OCCT need for 4.5?
Click to expand...

Somewhere north of 1.365, which is where I said no and dropped back to a known solid 4.2, working 46x right now with xtu,but of course it crashed on me 5 minutes after I went to bed last night, so won't have a solid number for a day or two


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> is 1.369 ok for 4.6ghz if i can control the temps???


This is a little high. Closer to 1.3v is more ideal.

But it should last for the next 5 - 6 months without issue. I'd just back down a bit on the oc and volts so the next guy that buys your chip get s a good one.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> *Somewhere north of 1.365*, which is where I said no and dropped back to a known solid 4.2, working 46x right now with xtu,but of course it crashed on me 5 minutes after I went to bed last night, so won't have a solid number for a day or two


Thats getting a bit high for anything but short term (benchmarking). for 24/7 try to stay below 1.3V (core and cache) with max temps in the 79s. my


----------



## Gerbacio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> This is a little high. Closer to 1.3v is more ideal.
> 
> But it should last for the next 5 - 6 months without issue. I'd just back down a bit on the oc and volts so the next guy that buys your chip get s a good one.


I'm giving it to a friend for free! I'm dropping to 1.3v and 1.95 to 44.... Shouldn't notice a difference for everyday gaming on 200mhz

I got my hybrid today and I'm rocking 1500 core on my 980ti @53 degrees tops... I can do 1550 but I'm afraid I'll fry my memory bu adding too much voltage, plus I'm running it at 8ghz


----------



## Streetdragon

got my 5820k. Enabled the XMA of my Ram.
Then i pushed the vcore to 1,3 and pushed the multi to 35. So i have 4,37Ghz stable for 10 Realbench runs.
4,5Ghz ar not stable. But i dont wanna go higher with the voltage.. So i got a crap chip? Like everytime.......

Maxtemps were 74 on one core for a second.


----------



## obiwansotti

turn off the xmp profile.

See what you can get with vanilla ram timings and a 100bclk.


----------



## Streetdragon

hmm same problem 4,4 works but 4,5 fails sad...


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Streetdragon*
> 
> hmm same problem 4,4 works but 4,5 fails sad...


Have you read the quick ASUS OC guides?


----------



## Streetdragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Have you read the quick ASUS OC guides?


Yep i made!

BTW cinebenchscore 1315 points


----------



## jason4207

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gerbacio*
> 
> I'm giving it to a friend for free! I'm dropping to 1.3v and 1.95 to 44.... Shouldn't notice a difference for everyday gaming on 200mhz
> 
> I got my hybrid today and I'm rocking 1500 core on my 980ti @53 degrees tops... I can do 1550 but I'm afraid I'll fry my memory bu adding too much voltage, plus I'm running it at 8ghz


Does the 980ti let you adjust vRAM voltage?


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Streetdragon*
> 
> Yep i made!
> 
> BTW cinebenchscore 1315 points


on 4.4Ghz? That`s 15 points higher than what i get on 4.5Ghz.. Weird. Might be a unstable Oc for me..


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason4207*
> 
> Does the 980ti let you adjust vRAM voltage?


Only the Lightning from what I've heard. Dunno' how VRAM can be fried by increasing the core voltage, anything below 8GHz (effective) is safe as long as you keep temps in check - use a temp gun to read them.


----------



## Streetdragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> on 4.4Ghz? That`s 15 points higher than what i get on 4.5Ghz.. Weird. Might be a unstable Oc for me..




So i think it is not bad at all ^^


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Streetdragon*
> 
> 
> 
> So i think it is not bad at all ^^


Not at all! Still testing 4.7ghz 1.290V, but seems to be stable, unstable, stable unstable, i guess its unstable ^^ It was stable just some weeks back. But nono now, might has something to do with windows 10, i dont know ;/

As its just as unstable at 1.275V as it is with 1.310V...


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> As its just as unstable at 1.275V as it is with 1.310V...


You've hit the voltage wall. Either way, pretty nice OC,


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> You've hit the voltage wall. Either way, pretty nice OC,


Thanks!









Weird, I could do stable 4.875Ghz 1.375V before, so weird.. but well well, might back down to 4.5Ghz 1.220V and call it a day ^^^

The goal to hit 4.7Ghz i killing me ^^

EDIT: WIll test 4.6Ghz 1.245V, and if it`s stable around there i will use that as 24/7 Oc, i dunno how many of you guys care about the extra hundred mhz?


----------



## Gerbacio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Only the Lightning from what I've heard. Dunno' how VRAM can be fried by increasing the core voltage, anything below 8GHz (effective) is safe as long as you keep temps in check - use a temp gun to read them.


wait i thought when i added voltage i added it to the ram too!

i dont want to hijack this thread but i feel like a dumb ass!

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/8326410

this is what i got

so when broadwell E comes out ican just slap it on my motherboard and it will work?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gerbacio*
> 
> wait i thought when i added voltage i added it to the ram too!
> 
> i dont want to hijack this thread but i feel like a dumb ass!
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/8326410
> 
> this is what i got
> 
> so when broadwell E comes out ican just slap it on my motherboard and it will work?


the ddr5 voltage is not affected by core voltage. It's a separate rail.


----------



## Gerbacio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> the ddr5 voltage is not affected by core voltage. It's a separate rail.




+rep again lol! thank you sir! time to have a BBQ!!!


----------



## scorpscarx

My 5820k at 1.335v running realbench for hours and hours never goes above 70c, all it took was 2x 360 rads dedicated to it







.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Thats getting a bit high for anything but short term (benchmarking). for 24/7 try to stay below 1.3V (core and cache) with max temps in the 79s. my


79C on the hottest core or 79C of CPU Temp?


----------



## GunnzAkimbo

If ya want 4.6 crash free, just turn off Intel C States.

You should also be able to use AUTO volts for everything.

Stick to 100FSB and keep ring near default.

make sure Memory is stable too, so im running 3200 C17.

In XTU, run cpu stress, then memory stress, then benchmark in that order.

If it crashes quickly, then cpu needs more VCCIN or volt bump.

With the MSI Godlike, i use AUTO volts for every setting. Stable.


----------



## Pawelr98

I have finalized my settings for this 5820K.

I managed to get stressapptest running(had to pull out GT240 cause mint was crashing due to nvidia driver).
Ram is stable at 1.3V instead of 1.35V as before.

I also had to drop from 4.6ghz to 4.5ghz.
On 4.6ghz I was unable to pass X265 4K HWbot benchmark(cpu passed 1 hour of Aida64 extreme fine though).
124 bluescreen which means unstable core.
I have tried increasing Vcore but even 1.34V was not enough.
So the final is [email protected] 1.275V would crash.
I can even pass 4x preset(4 renders at the same time) of the test without any problems.

Bit weak cpu but not disaster.
Before I was blaming"ctrl+alt+del crashing" on ram which is why I bumped Dram to 1.35V.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Streetdragon*
> 
> 
> 
> So i think it is not bad at all ^^


I was stressing that I had to use 1.21volts for 4.2Ghz, but after seeing what you need for 4.3Ghz I'm ok with it..lol..

Until I get some proper watercooling I'll just keep mine at 4Ghz, the H110 does keep the temps around 71c at 4.2Ghz, but they'd be a lot lower with a decent watercooling setup.


----------



## Mysticial

Just curious, does anyone actually stress-test for AVX stability (latest prime95, LinX, etc...)

I have a 5960X and I use it for extremely heavy AVX workloads. Which basically means that no, I'm not going to be getting the same overclocks as everyone else. Fair enough.

But I'm having trouble getting AVX-stable over 4.1 GHz with 1.23 vcore. I currently run it at 4.0 GHz since I need the stability.

Any higher vcore and I start pushing 85C on the temps. For a machine that I'll be keeping for a long time, I'm not going to do that.
I'm just wondering if I lucked out on the silicon lottery, or if it's "normal" for the 5960X to cap out at around 4.1 - 4.2 GHz without going over 1.25 vcore. (Again, absolute AVX(2)/FMA stability.)


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mysticial*
> 
> Just curious, does anyone actually stress-test for AVX stability (latest prime95, LinX, etc...)
> 
> I have a 5960X and I use it for extremely heavy AVX workloads. Which basically means that no, I'm not going to be getting the same overclocks as everyone else. Fair enough.
> 
> But I'm having trouble getting AVX-stable over 4.1 GHz with 1.23 vcore. I currently run it at 4.0 GHz since I need the stability.
> 
> Any higher vcore and I start pushing 85C on the temps. For a machine that I'll be keeping for a long time, I'm not going to do that.
> I'm just wondering if I lucked out on the silicon lottery, or if it's "normal" for the 5960X to cap out at around 4.1 - 4.2 GHz without going over 1.25 vcore. (Again, absolute AVX(2)/FMA stability.)


honestly, knowing you'd be running heavy AVX workloads and need processing throughput, would have been better to get a E-series 10 core for the same price as a 5960X, if that's the intended use of the box. AVX pullls a very high current at any overclock and will wear on the on-die vrm, cache I/O etc faster than one would like. Make sure your PSU has at least 30A on the EPS (8 and 4 pin combined). Other than that, raising max current (not power, eg 140% or higher, but the actual amperage setting) might help.. if you can control the temperatures. if you can't 4.0 is gonna be it.


----------



## Mysticial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> honestly, knowing you'd be running heavy AVX workloads and need processing throughput, would have been better to get a E-series 10 core for the same price as a 5960X, if that's the intended use of the box. AVX pullls a very high current at any overclock and will wear on the on-die vrm, cache I/O etc faster than one would like. Make sure your PSU has at least 30A on the EPS (8 and 4 pin combined). Other than that, raising max current (not power, eg 140% or higher, but the actual amperage setting) might help.. if you can control the temperatures. if you can't 4.0 is gonna be it.


Thanks for the advice. But... but... the overclocker in me...









In all seriousness, it's hard to beat the performance of a 4 GHz 5960X. Even if you assume the work-load is completely throughput-bound (and it isn't), it would take a significant overclock for even the 10 and 12-core Xeons to match a 4 GHz 5960X. (And of course they aren't overclockable.







)

As for power-draw, it currently pulls around 200 - 280W depending on the intensity of the AVX. (prime95 is on the higher end, the stuff I do is usually around 220 - 240) So it's another reason I'm capping my vcore to 1.25 since I have the same concern over the VRM.

The PSU can do 63A on the EPS and I don't have any high-powered video cards in it.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mysticial*
> 
> Thanks for the advice. But... but... the overclocker in me...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In all seriousness, it's hard to beat the performance of a 4 GHz 5960X. Even if you assume the work-load is completely throughput-bound (and it isn't), it would take a significant overclock for even the 10 and 12-core Xeons to match a 4 GHz 5960X. (*And of course they aren't overclockable.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> As for power-draw, it currently pulls around 200 - 280W depending on the intensity of the AVX. (prime95 is on the higher end, the stuff I do is usually around 220 - 240) So it's another reason I'm capping my vcore to 1.25 since I have the same concern over the VRM.
> 
> The PSU can do 63A on the EPS and I don't have any high-powered video cards in it.


actually, they are overclockable - check some of the benchmarks on HWBOT. 4.0 on a 5960X might keep up with a stock 10,... not even close to a 12 core in anything cpu-bound. 200-280W via a clamp meter on the EPS? or is that with a killawatt meter or something looking at system pull at the wall? Never heard of any PSU with 63A on the EPS rail. it's probably 25 or at most 30A. You're probably looking at the PCIE rails.


----------



## 100cotton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *100cotton*
> 
> I was bored so I used all the data from the OP and made a standard deviation chart from it all. Figured some of you guys might find them useful. Makes me feel happy about my 1.12V 4.2GHz 5820k.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Once more I was bored and decided my old statistic results could be better as they only did distributions for each core speed. Instead now a percentile rank is based off the distance from the average. (Silicon Lottery, your 5820k and 5960x are a crazy 3.6 and 3.48 standard deviations above average!







) I did cut out some major outsiders and keep it to us mortals on just air and water lol.


----------



## kvickstick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> I have three 5930K in my home running Asus X99 deluxe now.
> All rigs has same hardware, Intel 5930K, Asus X99 Deluxe, Corsair H80i GT, 16GB of Corsair LPX 2800MHz and Corsair AX860i.
> 
> My three CPUs are not able to go over 4.2GHz and they require from 1.26V to 1.28V to get it stable with RealBench for 8 hours.
> 
> Am I the only one who is so unlucky or there are other CPU that can't do more than 4.2GHz? Have I done a guinees world record, three unlucky CPU in a row?


My 5820k wont go past 4.4GHz @ 1.35v. No matter what voltage i use!

EDIT: To clarify, i can bench higher then 4.4GHz but i cant get it stable over that speed!


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> actually, they are overclockable - check some of the benchmarks on HWBOT. 4.0 on a 5960X might keep up with a stock 10,... not even close to a 12 core in anything cpu-bound. 200-280W via a clamp meter on the EPS? or is that with a killawatt meter or something looking at system pull at the wall? Never heard of any PSU with 63A on the EPS rail. it's probably 25 or at most 30A. You're probably looking at the PCIE rails.


There has to be some catch with Xeons, or all the Pros on the Bot would have been using it.


----------



## Mysticial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> actually, they are overclockable - check some of the benchmarks on HWBOT.:


I haven't looked yet, but are those actually the 10+ core Xeons that are being overclocked?
The only overclockable Haswell Xeons I'm aware of are the series 1xxx ones which top out at 8 cores. (I may be wrong though.)
Quote:


> 4.0 on a 5960X might keep up with a stock 10,... not even close to a 12 core in anything cpu-bound.


Those benchmarks probably don't use AVX at all or not very heavily. Once you factor in the AVX downclocking, it's a different story.

The theoreticals looks like this:

5960X @ 4 GHz = 8 * 4 GHz = 32
2687Wv3 (10 core) @ stock = 10 * 2.7 GHz (AVX downclock) = 27
2690v3 (12 core) @ stock = 12 * 2.3 GHz (AVX downclock) = 27.6
And that's assuming perfect scaling. I have benchmarks on the lower-end dual socket 10-core setups (20 cores, 40 hyperthread) which are worse than a 5960X @ 4 GHz due to a combination of AVX downclock and imperfect scaling.

Quote:


> 200-280W via a clamp meter on the EPS? or is that with a killawatt meter or something looking at system pull at the wall?


That's what the Asus tool says. And it looks reliable. At stock settings, it never goes above 140W even under AVX. (AVX kills off the turbo so that it stays at 140W.) At the wall, my PSU reports around 450W when running at 4 GHz with prime95 v28. But of course that includes everything else.
Quote:


> Never heard of any PSU with 63A on the EPS rail. it's probably 25 or at most 30A. You're probably looking at the PCIE rails. :thumb


It's a Corsair 760W. It has a dedicated +12V rail that can take 63A. Both the PCIe and CPU modular plugs go into the same slots.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> There has to be some catch with Xeons, or all the Pros on the Bot would have been using it.


There is no catch with the Xeons, only the 1S single socket Xeons are fully unlocked though (which top out at 8 cores.) These are the unlocked Haswell-E Xeons: http://ark.intel.com/products/series/81064/Intel-Xeon-Processor-E5-1600-v3-Product-Family


----------



## CrazyElf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kvickstick*
> 
> My 5820k wont go past 4.4GHz @ 1.35v. No matter what voltage i use!
> 
> EDIT: To clarify, i can bench higher then 4.4GHz but i cant get it stable over that speed!


Try the following:


Uncore at 30X
VCCIN set to 2.1V
Maximum Load Line Calibration (100%)
Increase CPU Switching Frequency
It is however possible that you may have hit the limits of your chip.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mysticial*
> 
> Just curious, does anyone actually stress-test for AVX stability (latest prime95, LinX, etc...)
> 
> I have a 5960X and I use it for extremely heavy AVX workloads. Which basically means that no, I'm not going to be getting the same overclocks as everyone else. Fair enough.
> 
> But I'm having trouble getting AVX-stable over 4.1 GHz with 1.23 vcore. I currently run it at 4.0 GHz since I need the stability.
> 
> Any higher vcore and I start pushing 85C on the temps. For a machine that I'll be keeping for a long time, I'm not going to do that.
> I'm just wondering if I lucked out on the silicon lottery, or if it's "normal" for the 5960X to cap out at around 4.1 - 4.2 GHz without going over 1.25 vcore. (Again, absolute AVX(2)/FMA stability.)


As I indicated in the above:


Try lowering the Uncore
Keep VCCIN at least 0.6V more than VCore and perhaps a bit more
Raise Load Line Calibration
Like the above poster though, it is very possible that you lucked out.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Medusa666*
> 
> What stability testing is recommended for the 5960X?
> 
> Is Prime95 still the "GoTo" app, or are there other options?
> 
> The computer needs to be stable as a workstation, hours of rendering and compiling.


I'd go with a super stringent set of tests then:


At least 3 hours of Intel Burn Test v2.65 at Extreme settings (tests the core)
At least 12 hours of Prime95 (latest version) on LargeFFTs (tests the uncore and MCH)
At least 1000% Coverage of HCI MemTest
That will ensure full stability.

Be advised, IBT will make your chip hot - about 30C warmer than a realistic load! Make sure you have good CPU and preferably VRM cooling too. Also be aware that AVX will increase the CPU voltage by 0.1v.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> There is no catch with the Xeons, only the 1S single socket Xeons are fully unlocked though (which top out at 8 cores.) These are the unlocked Haswell-E Xeons: http://ark.intel.com/products/series/81064/Intel-Xeon-Processor-E5-1600-v3-Product-Family


I see. I thought it went above 8 cores.


----------



## Pawelr98

When Stress testing my 5820K I noticed something interesting.
The PCB around cpu is pretty warm while metal frame of the socket is hot.
This means a plenty of heat goes into PCB/socket.
On 1045T the pcb was barely warm.

Maybe some kind of improvement of PCB/Socket area cooling could greatly improve cpu temps ?
Waterblock metal plate(the one that makes contact with cpu) was not warm at all. Tubing with water going out from it however was warm.

Ideal would be low wattage TEC behind CPU cooling the socket and PCB.

But I think I may start with a fan to test if additional airflow could help improve cpu temps with waterblock installed.


----------



## deadwidesmile

Any idea what the LLC is called on a MSI X99a sli +?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pawelr98*
> 
> When Stress testing my 5820K I noticed something interesting.
> The PCB around cpu is pretty warm while metal frame of the socket is hot.
> This means a plenty of heat goes into PCB/socket.
> On 1045T the pcb was barely warm.
> 
> Maybe some kind of improvement of PCB/Socket area cooling could greatly improve cpu temps ?
> Waterblock metal plate(the one that makes contact with cpu) was not warm at all. Tubing with water going out from it however was warm.
> 
> Ideal would be low wattage TEC behind CPU cooling the socket and PCB.
> 
> But I think I may start with a fan to test if additional airflow could help improve cpu temps with waterblock installed.


I have seen this done twice here on OCN with positive results, I am searching for the relevant post, but I cannot for the life of me remember who did the mods. I want to say if was GoldenTiger and wermad, but I could be completely off.

It was done with something like this


----------



## MissHaswellE

I think I found the issue with my overclock being unstable.
My windows install was corrupt. I didn't notice it until I got fed up with the system freezing even as I raised the voltages up, and then just set it back to stock.
and it freezed there too.
Flashed the bios, same freeze at stock.

Then it started a sequence of blue screening at windows boot, so I had to pull out the repair disc.
SSD caching wont work now, but the overclock seems to be stable now.
Time to reinstall windows to figure out what's preventing intel SRT form working, But hey 4.3ghz stable now. I guess.


----------



## kvickstick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deadwidesmile*
> 
> Any idea what the LLC is called on a MSI X99a sli +?


It is called "CPU vdroop offset control" on my MSI XPower board if i recall, should be the same on your board.


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> There is no catch with the Xeons, only the 1S single socket Xeons are fully unlocked though (which top out at 8 cores.) These are the unlocked Haswell-E Xeons: http://ark.intel.com/products/series/81064/Intel-Xeon-Processor-E5-1600-v3-Product-Family


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> I see. I thought it went above 8 cores.


Not necessairly true. There are OEM/Tray only E5-16XX V3 chips that are 10 - 14 cores.

http://www.cpu-world.com/CPUs/Xeon/Intel-Xeon%20E5-1681%20v3.html

http://www.cpu-world.com/CPUs/Xeon/Intel-Xeon%20E5-1686%20v3.html

http://www.cpu-world.com/CPUs/Xeon/Intel-Xeon%20E5-1691%20v3.html

I know a vendor that can get them, but $$$$. No idea if they are unlocked. The E5-1680 is though! ( 8 Cores )


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> Not necessairly true. There are OEM/Tray only E5-16XX V3 chips that are 10 - 14 cores.
> 
> http://www.cpu-world.com/CPUs/Xeon/Intel-Xeon%20E5-1681%20v3.html
> 
> http://www.cpu-world.com/CPUs/Xeon/Intel-Xeon%20E5-1686%20v3.html
> 
> http://www.cpu-world.com/CPUs/Xeon/Intel-Xeon%20E5-1691%20v3.html
> 
> I know a vendor that can get them, but $$$$. No idea if they are unlocked. The E5-1680 is though! ( 8 Cores )


I have never seen one nor a CPU-z validation, so as far as I'm concerned they don't really exist. I don't know if SabrePC is legit or not.


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> I have never seen one nor a CPU-z validation, so as far as I'm concerned they don't really exist. I don't know if SabrePC is legit or not.


I'm near 100% sure they exist, as the server vendor I work with for work usually doesn't lie...

They are expensive and there's a lead time last time I checked..

Some dude in Russia managed to get chips that Amazon uses on their new C4 EC2 instances, and posted some benchmarks on some underground forum somewhere. Anything is possible if you have the right connections I guess..


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> I'm near 100% sure they exist, as the server vendor I work with for work usually doesn't lie...
> 
> They are expensive and there's a lead time last time I checked..
> 
> Some dude in Russia managed to get chips that Amazon uses on their new C4 EC2 instances, and posted some benchmarks on some underground forum somewhere. Anything is possible if you have the right connections I guess..


I can't believe someone hasn't got their hands one one yet, if they've been out for a year. Can you get your hands on a 1691 through work? I may be crazy enough to risk it to see if it's unlocked or not.


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> I can't believe someone hasn't got their hands one one yet, if they've been out for a year. Can you get your hands on a 1691 through work? I may be crazy enough to risk it to see if it's unlocked or not.


If you're serious, I can point you to my vendor? I don't have access to it for "work", but the vendors I work with is a good guy, always gives me quotes even on absurd hardware


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> If you're serious, I can point you to my vendor? I don't have access to it for "work", but the vendors I work with is a good guy, always gives me quotes even on absurd hardware


Sure, send me a PM.


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> Sure, send me a PM.


PM Sent !


----------



## Silent Scone

Isn't the DRAM overclocking locked on those?


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Isn't the DRAM overclocking locked on those?


Doesn't seem like it. Here's a run using the 2666MHz ratio: http://hwbot.org/submission/2682805_dinos22_superpi___32m_xeon_e5_1680_v3_6min_5sec_31ms


----------



## Silent Scone

Boom


----------



## deadwidesmile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kvickstick*
> 
> It is called "CPU vdroop offset control" on my MSI XPower board if i recall, should be the same on your board.


Ah, thank you sir


----------



## Streetdragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyElf*
> 
> Try the following:
> 
> 
> Uncore at 30X
> VCCIN set to 2.1V
> Maximum Load Line Calibration (100%)
> Increase CPU Switching Frequency


Maximum Load Line Cali would be Lv9 on asus x99-A or? is that save^^
And the CPU Switching Frequency is stock @ 300 or so. How high should i go?

And VCCIN was the other voltage for the CPU. I have it @ 1,98V Is 2.1 ok^^

At the moment i Idle @33° with a dust filter 31 without.(highest core) Aida64 and Realbench hit max 74 on one core for short time. ahhh want the 4,5. Sound much better then 4,375 pffffff

Save voltage is 1,35 or can i go to 1,4 without problems


----------



## CrazyElf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Streetdragon*
> 
> Maximum Load Line Cali would be Lv9 on asus x99-A or? is that save^^
> And the CPU Switching Frequency is stock @ 300 or so. How high should i go?
> 
> And VCCIN was the other voltage for the CPU. I have it @ 1,98V Is 2.1 ok^^
> 
> At the moment i Idle @33° with a dust filter 31 without.(highest core) Aida64 and Realbench hit max 74 on one core for short time. ahhh want the 4,5. Sound much better then 4,375 pffffff
> 
> Save voltage is 1,35 or can i go to 1,4 without problems



1.4 VCore is too high for 24-7. 2.1 though should be ok; go slowly in the VCCIN increases (go up by increments of 0.1V).
Maximizing LLC should be safe on load. It's main purpose is to stabilize voltages and prevent vdroop. Go up 1 setting at a time.
You could try 350 for the switching frequency, but don't go much higher unless you have VRM cooling. Try this option last and lower it back to 300 if it doesn't give you much (it could help somewhat).

Again, I would want to emphasize, don't make sudden voltage jumps. Go up 1 setting at a time and work from there.

Remember, have adequate cooling, as everything I've said here will increase power consumption.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Isn't the DRAM overclocking locked on those?


The 1600 Xeons should be just like their HEDT counterparts.

That means the Core and RAM should be unlocked. The one CPU we want to get is the e5 1691v3 (14 cores) and if Intel ever releases one, an e5 1699v3 (18 cores). Sadly they won't.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deadwidesmile*
> 
> Any idea what the LLC is called on a MSI X99a sli +?


Go into the OC tab and it should be in the DigitALL Power section.



CPU Vdroop Offset Control is the setting.


----------



## Silent Scone

2.1v on VCCIN is just bad tuning. Back off the overclock if you find yourself trying this much.


----------



## Medusa666

Just received my 5960X, can anyone provide any guidelines regarding frequency and voltage? I'm going to start overclocking this baby tonight. What is considered good or bad in the lottery?

With Devils Canyon you could try to boot into Windows at 4,6 with 1,3v, then it was a good chip.


----------



## Gerbacio

Ok guys I am back with some issues lol

My PC freezes randomly thru the day when I'm doing stuff . I dialed down my oc drastically and for sure it isn't my video card! Voltage went down and so did everything!

I can run Aida for (like as of now 3 hours).... Not using the memory setting! Quick question could my memory be causing these freezes?

Like I previously said I can only use memory at default settings, any xmp or manual setting,causes a crash! It's corsair 3000mhz and I can't even run it at 2400! Tomorrow I receive ripjaws v 32000mhz so if that's the cause i might know! But is it possible?

I disabled c states like a previous poster said and to be honest And I'm doing lower voltage!

If I'm at 1.3v how much of that should be offset voltage?

Cpu vin has to be +.600 of the country voltage correct?

Fivr faults is disabled and so is vin vdroop!

I was reading quite a bit this morning but every other forum I went to or article didn't seemed as knowledgeable as here, thanks in advance guys!


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gerbacio*
> 
> Ok guys I am back with some issues lol
> 
> My PC freezes randomly thru the day when I'm doing stuff . I dialed down my oc drastically and for sure it isn't my video card! Voltage went down and so did everything!
> 
> I can run Aida for (like as of now 3 hours).... Not using the memory setting! Quick question could my memory be causing these freezes?
> 
> Like I previously said I can only use memory at default settings, any xmp or manual setting,causes a crash! It's corsair 3000mhz and I can't even run it at 2400! Tomorrow I receive ripjaws v 32000mhz so if that's the cause i might know! But is it possible?
> 
> I disabled c states like a previous poster said and to be honest And I'm doing lower voltage!
> 
> If I'm at 1.3v how much of that should be offset voltage?
> 
> Cpu vin has to be +.600 of the country voltage correct?
> 
> Fivr faults is disabled and so is vin vdroop!
> 
> I was reading quite a bit this morning but every other forum I went to or article didn't seemed as knowledgeable as here, thanks in advance guys!


It sounds like unstable cache.
also, use RealBench for core, aida for cache, and HCI for memory.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Medusa666*
> 
> Just received my 5960X, can anyone provide any guidelines regarding frequency and voltage? I'm going to start overclocking this baby tonight. What is considered good or bad in the lottery?
> 
> With Devils Canyon you could try to boot into Windows at 4,6 with 1,3v, then it was a good chip.


stable 4.5 @ 1.3 = average

oops, sorry for the double post


----------



## Medusa666

I can boot into Windows 4,[email protected],322v,and bench A64 at 4,[email protected],277v.
I completed 20 min of A64 and 15 min of Realbench at 4,[email protected],150v.

I do not really know where to go from here, I plan on keeping this system for at least five years, what voltage would you recommend for long term usage?


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> 2.1v on VCCIN is just bad tuning. Back off the overclock if you find yourself trying this much.


Agreed, I don't think 2.1V of VCCIN should be needed until you pass 1.4V of Vcore.


----------



## obiwansotti

Need to play with the voltages a little especially if I'm going to get my ram running at 3000.

1.3v - 4.5ghz easy as pie, literally the only things I changed.

Played around with other settings but couldn't even run a benchmark @ 4.6 even with 1.375v. I can boot into windows at 4.7 @ 1.35v, but it promptly hangs.

Any ideas on other voltages to nudge here or there to see if I can eek out those last few mhz?

Mobo is the ASrock extreme4.


----------



## Pawelr98

Stressapptest seems to be unreliable now.
[email protected] has trouble booting up Win7 but it managed to pass entire hour of stressapptest just fine.
Increase to 1.33V gives ability to run windows fine but some programs may crash.

Is 1.35V on ram fine for 24/7 ?
Or should I adjust stressapptest settings to test ram better.
I was testing with:
stressapptest -W -s 3600 -M 9200 (bigger values couldn't be allocated).


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pawelr98*
> 
> Stressapptest seems to be unreliable now.
> [email protected] has trouble booting up Win7 but it managed to pass entire hour of stressapptest just fine.
> Increase to 1.33V gives ability to run windows fine but some programs may crash.
> 
> Is 1.35V on ram fine for 24/7 ?
> Or should I adjust stressapptest settings to test ram better.
> I was testing with:
> stressapptest -W -s 3600 -M 9200 (bigger values couldn't be allocated).


If you're hanging at the loader this could also be an indication that cache isn't stable. To support that a little further, Praz actually pointed this out only yesterday in response to a few people finding - that passing stressapp was possible, yet were having lesser results with HCI Memtest pro. I've not done enough testing with stressapp yet. Will do at some point


----------



## Pawelr98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Pawelr98*
> 
> Stressapptest seems to be unreliable now.
> [email protected] has trouble booting up Win7 but it managed to pass entire hour of stressapptest just fine.
> Increase to 1.33V gives ability to run windows fine but some programs may crash.
> 
> Is 1.35V on ram fine for 24/7 ?
> Or should I adjust stressapptest settings to test ram better.
> I was testing with:
> stressapptest -W -s 3600 -M 9200 (bigger values couldn't be allocated).
> 
> 
> 
> If you're hanging at the loader this could also be an indication that cache isn't stable. To support that a little further, Praz actually pointed this out only yesterday in response to a few people finding - that passing stressapp was possible, yet were having lesser results with HCI Memtest pro. I've not done enough testing with stressapp yet. Will do at some point
Click to expand...

My cache is at stock so it cannot be cache.

I remember freezes to be problem with NB overclocking on Thuban so I have some experience in this field.
On haswell-e I don't OC cache because the performance difference is much smaller than NB overclock on Thuban.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> 2.1v on VCCIN is just bad tuning. Back off the overclock if you find yourself trying this much.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Agreed, I don't think 2.1V of VCCIN should be needed until you pass 1.4V of Vcore.


Some chips may need that much voltage when going up to 1.3+volts and 4.5ghz +. Not sure how running 2.0vccin is bad tunning.... if the chip needs that much to be stable and you figure that out then i would say that's good tunning.

i have seen multible accounts of chips needing 2.0+vccin @ 1.3v+. in fact i have had 2 chips in my possession that needed 2.0 vccin with 1.3+vcore


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pawelr98*
> 
> My cache is at stock so it cannot be cache.
> 
> I remember freezes to be problem with NB overclocking on Thuban so I have some experience in this field.
> On haswell-e I don't OC cache because the performance difference is much smaller than NB overclock on Thuban.


Check VCCIN also especially if it's more a cold boot problem, also don't rule out cache even at stock it's a possibility you may need to bump the voltage in small increments when pushing memory - shouldn't need much if any though

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Some chips may need that much voltage when going up to 1.3+volts and 4.5ghz +. Not sure how running 2.0vccin is bad tunning.... if the chip needs that much to be stable and you figure that out then i would say that's good tunning.
> 
> i have seen multible accounts of chips needing 2.0+vccin @ 1.3v+. in fact i have had 2 chips in my possession that needed 2.0 vccin with 1.3+vcore


Perhaps that says more about the board used. This has been discussed before, I don't think it's worth delving into again. Seems there is a divide given the users coming forward with settings that doesn't favor that argument. Not any one CPU is the same though obviously.


----------



## kvickstick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Some chips may need that much voltage when going up to 1.3+volts and 4.5ghz +. Not sure how running 2.0vccin is bad tunning.... if the chip needs that much to be stable and you figure that out then i would say that's good tunning.
> 
> i have seen multible accounts of chips needing 2.0+vccin @ 1.3v+. in fact i have had 2 chips in my possession that needed 2.0 vccin with 1.3+vcore


My 5820K also requires 2.0 VCCIN or its unstable.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kvickstick*
> 
> My 5820K also requires 2.0 VCCIN or its unstable.


Isen`t it bad to run em over 1.960V for longlivity?

Or else i might push it up i bit.


----------



## kvickstick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> Isen`t it bad to run em over 1.960V for longlivity?
> 
> Or else i might push it up i bit.


It is set to 2.0v in bios but it runs at 1.9v when reading the voltage checkpoint.


----------



## Pawelr98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Pawelr98*
> 
> My cache is at stock so it cannot be cache.
> 
> I remember freezes to be problem with NB overclocking on Thuban so I have some experience in this field.
> On haswell-e I don't OC cache because the performance difference is much smaller than NB overclock on Thuban.
> 
> 
> 
> Check VCCIN also especially if it's more a cold boot problem, also don't rule out cache even at stock it's a possibility you may need to bump the voltage in small increments when pushing memory - shouldn't need much if any though
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Some chips may need that much voltage when going up to 1.3+volts and 4.5ghz +. Not sure how running 2.0vccin is bad tunning.... if the chip needs that much to be stable and you figure that out then i would say that's good tunning.
> 
> i have seen multible accounts of chips needing 2.0+vccin @ 1.3v+. in fact i have had 2 chips in my possession that needed 2.0 vccin with 1.3+vcore
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Perhaps that says more about the board used. This has been discussed before, I don't think it's worth delving into again. Seems there is a divide given the users coming forward with settings that doesn't favor that argument. Not any one CPU is the same though obviously.
Click to expand...

It is not cold-boot problem, it can happen after restart too.

Vccin is 1.9V while Vcore is at 1.3V.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kvickstick*
> 
> It is set to 2.0v in bios but it runs at 1.9v when reading the voltage checkpoint.


On the v-check connectors? Wow.


----------



## Pawelr98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kvickstick*
> 
> It is set to 2.0v in bios but it runs at 1.9v when reading the voltage checkpoint.
> 
> 
> 
> On the v-check connectors? Wow.
Click to expand...

I have been doing such stuff on my CHIVF constantly because programs couldn't read CPU/NB voltage properly.

But it's possible on every motherboard.
Probe on coils or mosftet (I know where to check on one with 3 connectors, not sure on the more modern ones).

Will test that 2.0+ Vccin.
Maybe this way I will be able to get 4.6/4.7ghz stable ?


----------



## Gerbacio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> It sounds like unstable cache.
> also, use RealBench for core, aida for cache, and HCI for memory.


Well can't be cache then, I lowered the cpu vin to 1.9v with 1.3 core

What I should do next ! I'll post bios pictures in a min


----------



## Gerbacio

is any of those numbers too high? should i shuffle things around??

Cstates are off


----------



## scorpscarx

First of all there is like zero reason to disable cstates and speedstepping on haswell, it works flawlessly to let your cpu idle nicely. That way of doing things became legacy pretty much after around ivy bridge days. I only disable c7/7s anymore.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scorpscarx*
> 
> First of all there is like zero reason to disable cstates and speedstepping on haswell, it works flawlessly to let your cpu idle nicely. That way of doing things became legacy pretty much after around ivy bridge days. I only disable c7/7s anymore.


C-states my made system uanble to use at stock.. Therefor i disabled it.

I dont care if my Cpu idle at 45¤C or more.


----------



## scorpscarx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> C-states my made system uanble to use at stock.. Therefor i disabled it.
> 
> I dont care if my Cpu idle at 45¤C or more.


Latest uefi, mei fw, microcode, mei driver?


----------



## kvickstick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> On the v-check connectors? Wow.


I cant tell if you are sarcastic or not, my MPower board has voltage checkpoints for VCCIN, Core etc!


----------



## Pawelr98

I can confirm that 2.0+ Vccin really helps with stability.
4.6ghz can pass X264 4K test.

Checking [email protected] in a moment.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kvickstick*
> 
> I cant tell if you are sarcastic or not, my MPower board has voltage checkpoints for VCCIN, Core etc!


The wow wasn't sarcasm, more the 0.1v difference. It's not a great deal when push comes to shove, just more than I'd have expected to see. What software are you using to monitor VCCIN?


----------



## thanos999

hi guys i hope to be getting an 5820k in a week or so time im having problems deciding if i should get 2 sticks off 8gig ram or 4 sticks off 4 gig ram also what voltage should i go for and will gskill ripjaws v work on the x99 motherboards or do i have to use ripjaws iv


----------



## obiwansotti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thanos999*
> 
> hi guys i hope to be getting an 5820k in a week or so time im having problems deciding if i should get 2 sticks off 8gig ram or 4 sticks off 4 gig ram also what voltage should i go for and will gskill ripjaws v work on the x99 motherboards or do i have to use ripjaws iv


x99 is quad channel, so you REALLY should get 4 dimms.
1.3v vcore is a healthy but not dangerous dose
I'm not an expert on the ram, I went with these guys, http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231822
With x99 it seems that 2666 is as fast as you can push the memory without flipping to a 125 bclk, which I haven't gotten working yet (hey only had about 3 hours of tuning).


----------



## obiwansotti

So what's the consensus on the Processor Integrated VR Faults and Processor Integrated VR Efficiency Mode?

I seem to get the idea that I should turn these off as both the bios and the XTU app say that it increases headroom, but what's the downside?


----------



## Pawelr98

So 4.7ghz is still not possible at 1.34V.

So at the moment I have such settings.
4.6ghz
1.325Vcore (1.31V was unstable but 1.32V was stable, added 0.005V just in case)
2.05 Vccin (1.9V before)
1.1V cache (stock 1.05V)
1.3V Dram

So cache actually was the problem.
But I will have to use computer for a while to really check it.
Temps increased a bit but still within safe zone.
Hottest core was 85°C while rest of cores were floating 80°C +-2°C.


----------



## Gerbacio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pawelr98*
> 
> So 4.7ghz is still not possible at 1.34V.
> 
> So at the moment I have such settings.
> 4.6ghz
> 1.325Vcore (1.31V was unstable but 1.32V was stable, added 0.005V just in case)
> 2.05 Vccin (1.9V before)
> 1.1V cache (stock 1.05V)
> 1.3V Dram
> 
> So cache actually was the problem.
> But I will have to use computer for a while to really check it.
> Temps increased a bit but still within safe zone.
> Hottest core was 85°C while rest of cores were floating 80°C +-2°C.


Hmm so should I up my cache to regain stability?

I can boot up at 1.35 @4.8 ghz and do some benching but it freezes

I don't even want to go that high! I want to stay stable more than anything!


----------



## lilchronic

With the 3 5820k's i have tested VCCIN could be any where from 1.95-2.05vccin with 1.35vcore

First chip
4.6Ghz 1.35vvore 2.05vccin
second chip
4.5Ghz 1.33vcore 2.0vccin
3rd chip
4.5Ghz 1.34vcore 1.94vccin


----------



## Pawelr98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gerbacio*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Pawelr98*
> 
> So 4.7ghz is still not possible at 1.34V.
> 
> So at the moment I have such settings.
> 4.6ghz
> 1.325Vcore (1.31V was unstable but 1.32V was stable, added 0.005V just in case)
> 2.05 Vccin (1.9V before)
> 1.1V cache (stock 1.05V)
> 1.3V Dram
> 
> So cache actually was the problem.
> But I will have to use computer for a while to really check it.
> Temps increased a bit but still within safe zone.
> Hottest core was 85°C while rest of cores were floating 80°C +-2°C.
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm so should I up my cache to regain stability?
> 
> I can boot up at 1.35 @4.8 ghz and do some benching but it freezes
> 
> I don't even want to go that high! I want to stay stable more than anything!
Click to expand...

High cache voltage can help with unstable Ram while high Vccin can help with 1.3+Vcore overclocking results.


----------



## Gerbacio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pawelr98*
> 
> High cache voltage can help with unstable Ram while high Vccin can help with 1.3+Vcore overclocking results.




as you can see the RING is set to default and the RING voltage mode is set to auto! i cant even see it

What does PCH voltage help with?


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pawelr98*
> 
> High cache voltage can help with unstable Ram while high Vccin can help with 1.3+Vcore overclocking results.


Hello

Cache voltage has no influence on ram stability. It will help with cache instability due to ram interaction.


----------



## Pawelr98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Pawelr98*
> 
> High cache voltage can help with unstable Ram while high Vccin can help with 1.3+Vcore overclocking results.
> 
> 
> 
> Hello
> 
> Cache voltage has no influence on ram stability. It will help with cache instability due to ram interaction.
Click to expand...

Then why with Dram at 1.35V and cache at 1.05V the computer was stable ?

There must be some connection between cache voltage and ram stability.
Otherwise the computer would be unstable at 1.35V dram too.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> I see. I thought it went above 8 cores.


nah - 12 cores ATM
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> I have never seen one nor a CPU-z validation, so as far as I'm concerned they don't really exist. I don't know if SabrePC is legit or not.


Just look at MrTooshort's recent subs.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mysticial*
> 
> I haven't looked yet, but are those actually the 10+ core Xeons that are being overclocked?
> The only overclockable Haswell Xeons I'm aware of are the series 1xxx ones which top out at 8 cores. (I may be wrong though.)
> 
> Those benchmarks probably don't use AVX at all or not very heavily. Once you factor in the AVX downclocking, it's a different story.
> *The theoreticals looks like this:*
> 
> 5960X @ 4 GHz = 8 * 4 GHz = 32
> 2687Wv3 (10 core) @ stock = 10 * 2.7 GHz (AVX downclock) = 27
> 2690v3 (12 core) @ stock = 12 * 2.3 GHz (AVX downclock) = 27.6
> And that's assuming perfect scaling. I have benchmarks on the lower-end dual socket 10-core setups (20 cores, 40 hyperthread) which are worse than a 5960X @ 4 GHz due to a combination of AVX downclock and imperfect scaling.
> That's what the Asus tool says. And it looks reliable. At stock settings, it never goes above 140W even under AVX. (AVX kills off the turbo so that it stays at 140W.) At the wall, my PSU reports around 450W when running at 4 GHz with prime95 v28. But of course that includes everything else.
> It's a Corsair 760W. It has a dedicated +12V rail that can take 63A. Both the PCIe and CPU modular plugs go into the same slots.


You could use _actuals_ instead of theoreticals. And these E5's work on 2011, so the cache runs the same as the core.
Well, at least this discussion brought these chips out to a good user audience. Hard to find, but they are out there. Been looking for a good one to plug into my R4BE.

Lastly - you are making the invalid assumption that the 10 and 12 cores have the same IPC as a 5960X.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scorpscarx*
> 
> First of all there is like zero reason to disable cstates and speedstepping on haswell, it works flawlessly to let your cpu idle nicely. That way of doing things became legacy pretty much after around ivy bridge days. I only disable c7/7s anymore.


Certainly no reason to disable speedstep in any 24/7 OC (although 166 strap has issues with it at times). c-states? completely unnecessary when using dynamic, aka adaptive voltage ( to match dynamic frequency = speedstep).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kvickstick*
> 
> I cant tell if you are sarcastic or not, my MPower board has voltage checkpoints for VCCIN, Core etc!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> **


Are you saying that it reads 1.9V under load? What LLC level have you set? 100mV droop of VCCIN seems very high... or the trace to the voltage read point has a lot of resistance if that is the DMM reading at idle with 2.0V set in bios?.


----------



## Mysticial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> You could use _actuals_ instead of theoreticals. And these E5's work on 2011, so the cache runs the same as the core.
> Well, at least this discussion brought these chips out to a good user audience. Hard to find, but they are out there. Been looking for a good one to plug into my R4BE.


I would if I had actual benchmarks for my particular workload on a single 10 or 12 core Haswell. Unfortunately I don't.
All I'm saying is that for workloads that are AVX heavy and/or have imperfect scaling, the fastest 10 and 12 core Xeons are not necessarily faster than a 4 GHz 5960X.
Quote:


> Lastly - you are making the invalid assumption that the 10 and 12 cores have the same IPC as a 5960X.


Which would you believe has the higher IPC and why?


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> nah - 12 cores ATM
> Just look at MrTooshort's recent subs.
> You could use _actuals_ instead of theoreticals. And these E5's work on 2011, so the cache runs the same as the core.
> Well, at least this discussion brought these chips out to a good user audience. Hard to find, but they are out there. Been looking for a good one to plug into my R4BE.
> 
> Lastly - you are making the invalid assumption that the 10 and 12 cores have the same IPC as a 5960X.


What 12 core xeons are you looking at that are unlocked? MrTooshort seems to have a 1680 V2, which is an 8 core Ivy Bridge.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mysticial*
> 
> I would if I had actual benchmarks for my particular workload on a single 10 or 12 core Haswell. Unfortunately I don't.
> All I'm saying is that for workloads that are AVX heavy and/or have imperfect scaling, the fastest 10 and 12 core Xeons are not necessarily faster than a 4 GHz 5960X.
> Which would you believe has the higher IPC and why?


Maybe some of the benchmarks that have been posted between these chip classes at various sites and reviews could have informed the initial decision?
I really don't have the data at hand, but I'm sure the IPCs are different - may be lower as core number increases - but there are all sorts of stack efficiencies for a truly mutithreaded app: Basically, I've attempted to match Server cpu productivity with "X" class cpus in the past (up to 4960X) and things like memory I/O and other platform architecture efficiency advantages are very difficult to match. Not impossible, but real tricky..








Anyway, I'm sure your 5960X can run the AVX loads you throw at it.. just have to control temperature and/or current draw.


----------



## CrazyElf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> 2.1v on VCCIN is just bad tuning. Back off the overclock if you find yourself trying this much.





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Some chips may need that much voltage when going up to 1.3+volts and 4.5ghz +. Not sure how running 2.0vccin is bad tunning.... if the chip needs that much to be stable and you figure that out then i would say that's good tunning.
> 
> i have seen multible accounts of chips needing 2.0+vccin @ 1.3v+. in fact i have had 2 chips in my possession that needed 2.0 vccin with 1.3+vcore


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kvickstick*
> 
> My 5820K also requires 2.0 VCCIN or its unstable.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pawelr98*
> 
> I can confirm that 2.0+ Vccin really helps with stability.
> 4.6ghz can pass X264 4K test.
> 
> Checking [email protected] in a moment.






As you can see from some of the above, 2.0V+ VCCIN is needed for some of the more aggressive overclocks, especially after 4.5-4.6 GHz. It really depends on the chip. It's really a YMMV with the silicon lottery kind of thing, but I find pushing the VCCIN can often help. Btw, check the error code when you overclock, and the BSOD logs - that can help tell what type of voltage you need.

I would not recommend more than 2.2V VCCIN for 24-7, probably no more than 2.4V VCCIN for even benching (and no more than 1.45V VCore for benching). Otherwise, you risk frying the chip in one go past 1.5V VCore.

Oh, and past 2.1V, the chip gets quite hot, so you'll need adequate cooling. It simply cannot be done on air, at least from my experiences.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pawelr98*
> 
> So 4.7ghz is still not possible at 1.34V.
> 
> So at the moment I have such settings.
> 4.6ghz
> 1.325Vcore (1.31V was unstable but 1.32V was stable, added 0.005V just in case)
> 2.05 Vccin (1.9V before)
> 1.1V cache (stock 1.05V)
> 1.3V Dram
> 
> So cache actually was the problem.
> But I will have to use computer for a while to really check it.
> Temps increased a bit but still within safe zone.
> Hottest core was 85°C while rest of cores were floating 80°C +-2°C.


Things you can try:

Try lowering the Uncore to 30x and seeing if that helps.
Set your Load Line Calibration to Maximum
You could also try slightly increasing the CPU switching frequency up a bit (note that this will make your VRMs a bit hotter)
Perhaps the System Agent somewhat (say +0.15V from stock); maybe the PCH a bit as well

These are ideas that might help you - try one at a time.

But there's a possibility that like the other posters, you may have hit the limits that you can on air and water. From here on, your only way to get more speed is subzero cooling.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gerbacio*
> 
> What does PCH voltage help with?


BCLK overclocks can be sometimes stabilized by extra PCH voltages. It's not a huge thing though and for most situations, I cannot see much benefit in raising the PCH. In fact, in LN2, sometimes people will lower it just to get the Core a bit cooler.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Maybe some of the benchmarks that have been posted between these chip classes at various sites and reviews could have informed the initial decision?
> I really don't have the data at hand, but I'm sure the IPCs are different - may be lower as core number increases - but there are all sorts of stack efficiencies for a truly mutithreaded app: Basically, I've attempted to match Server cpu productivity with "X" class cpus in the past (up to 4960X) and things like memory I/O and other platform architecture efficiency advantages are very difficult to match. Not impossible, but real tricky..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, I'm sure your 5960X can run the AVX loads you throw at it.. just have to control temperature and/or current draw.


Keep in mind, AVX will increase your VCore by up to 0.1V. This is by Intel design and you cannot disable it. Plan accordingly for heat loads.

Not sure what you mean by IPCs. The cores are all the same across Haswell. The differences in IPC you may see though could be because Haswell E has a larger cache and many apps can benefit from that compared to Haswell. Some applications can benefit from the Quad Channel RAM. As far as applications and core scaling, look up Amdahl's Law.

The Server applications might be slower though because they use ECC RAM, which carries a performance penalty in exchange for complete accuracy.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyElf*
> 
> As you can see from some of the above, 2.0V+ VCCIN is needed for some of the more aggressive overclocks, especially after 4.5-4.6 GHz. It really depends on the chip. It's really a YMMV with the silicon lottery kind of thing, but I find pushing the VCCIN can often help. Btw, check the error code when you overclock, and the BSOD logs - that can help tell what type of voltage you need.
> 
> I would not recommend more than 2.2V VCCIN for 24-7, probably no more than 2.4V VCCIN for even benching (and no more than 1.45V VCore for benching). Otherwise, you risk frying the chip in one go past 1.5V VCore.
> 
> Oh, and past 2.1V, the chip gets quite hot, so you'll need adequate cooling. It simply cannot be done on air, at least from my experiences.


.

I didn't say it wasn't needed, I said it was bad tuning, and it is. As you said yourself, more aggressive overclocks. You find a balance, it's not about what is needed for a particular frequency. It's expected that people who are currently using this much input voltage to come forward and say otherwise. I think the board used likely plays a reasonable part also.

Setup a system last week on the ASRock Fatal1ty X99M... 5820K 4.4/4.0. 1.8v VCCIN. 3200 C16-18-18-42 1T. Plenty of headroom there...certainly no need for 2.2v on that chip...


----------



## GreedyMuffin

One say 1.960V others 1.22V on the VCCIN, But what`s the correct answer?

If i can push it up to 2.0V i guess i can get my OC 100% stable, as of now i haven`t done that, max i`ve tried is 1.960V in the bios, efficiently 1.970V max peak. The chip get`s 80¤C under folding naci + 2 980`s. And 70¤C while only stresstesting the Cpu while Gpus are idle.


----------



## Cannon19932006

What's the go to program for stress testing on these?


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cannon19932006*
> 
> What's the go to program for stress testing on these?


I use Aida64, Or i play battlefield 4 mp a couple of hours, sometimes let the machine fold Nacl for a bit.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> One say 1.960V others 1.22V on the VCCIN, But what`s the correct answer?
> 
> If i can push it up to 2.0V i guess i can get my OC 100% stable, as of now i haven`t done that, max i`ve tried is 1.960V in the bios, efficiently 1.970V max peak. The chip get`s 80¤C under folding naci + 2 980`s. And 70¤C while only stresstesting the Cpu while Gpus are idle.


It's up to you. Just be wary much over 2v you risk damage to the CPU, have active air cooling if possible too. Also simply bulldozing VCCIN may not have any impact. Check to see if you're able to lower vcore at your desired frequency. If not, there may be little point using more. Being that the FIVR supplies a manner of things it's easy to set off and end up using more than is required.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scorpscarx*
> 
> First of all there is like zero reason to disable cstates and speedstepping on haswell, it works flawlessly to let your cpu idle nicely. That way of doing things became legacy pretty much after around ivy bridge days. I only disable c7/7s anymore.


No, the only finicky C-States (I've had lots of experience with these) are the C3 and C6 state which affect voltages, and as a result, the Vcore potential difference. C0, C1, Speedstep (C1E) and C2 (Stop) C-States should all be safe to use no matter what - unless you're approaching extreme OCs. E.g. my C6 state requires 1.25V of cache voltage, when without C3/C6 I only need 1.11V.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cannon19932006*
> 
> What's the go to program for stress testing on these?


GTA V. Or, if you don't like getting rekt in free roam, x264 stress test. https://mega.nz/#!PxwA0SIR!rnRu90M6qGOgIw88X3OEz_SbEt8wl7zxaE-AmbjE8YU
Most of the usual Haswell stuff applies to HW-E too: http://www.overclock.net/t/1411077/haswell-overclocking-guide-with-statistics/0_20
Just that we have lower Vcore limits (and potentially cache, but I err on the side of caution with my cache). Also VCCIN should be lower than 2.1V, but other people have different opinions on that (ongoing crisis lol). I prefer not to run VCCIN higher than 1.95V with LLC 6/9 myself, but you may be more brutal. Whatever you do, don't use more VCCIN than you need. VCCIN stability is easier to detect as the system will hang on a previous successful OC when under heavy load.


----------



## whyscotty

Here's my [email protected]/4.0 - Mem - 3200 - 16-18-18-36-CR1 - 1.35v

Vcore - Adaptive - 1.10v underload (1.16 - 1.21v)
CPU Input Voltage - 1.8v
CPU Cache - Override - 1.2v
LLC - 3

All other voltages Auto.

All C States enabled

https://imageshack.com/i/ipGnL1a4j


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> It's up to you. Just be wary much over 2v you risk damage to the CPU, have active air cooling if possible too. Also simply bulldozing VCCIN may not have any impact. Check to see if you're able to lower vcore at your desired frequency. If not, there may be little point using more. Being that the FIVR supplies a manner of things it's easy to set off and end up using more than is required.


If i get a fan to directly blow at the cpu block/vrms, i should be good t ogo a 1.960V for 247/7 4.7Ghz 1.290V?

I am not that experienced so therefor alot of questions.

Cheers!


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> If i get a fan to directly blow at the cpu block/vrms, i should be good t ogo a 1.960V for 247/7 4.7Ghz 1.290V?
> 
> I am not that experienced so therefor alot of questions.
> 
> Cheers!


These things are not unequivocal by any means, but active airflow always helps


----------



## Medusa666

Booting up with different multi and voltages, during both of these screenshots I ran Aida64 for five minutes just to test initial stability.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

I don`t want to take any risk, considering i am keeping this system for a loong time, atleast a few years.

Moving down to 4.5Ghz 1.220V, VCCIN is at 1.920V, Cache 4Ghz 1.125V, temps are around 70¤C under load, i would say this is a pretty okay 24/7 OC.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> I don`t want to take any risk, considering i am keeping this system for a loong time, atleast a few years.
> 
> Moving down to 4.5Ghz 1.220V, VCCIN is at 1.920V, Cache 4Ghz 1.125V, temps are around 70¤C under load, i would say this is a pretty okay 24/7 OC.


That is very respectable if stable


----------



## kaistledine

Hello guys !

I've managed to get a 4.5Ghz stable clock on my system with 1.275V , Going to try get 4.6ghz after work . I just wanted a review on the temps im getting with the system and any tips for O.C this chip . Normally used to my X6 1100T ! i've put a link to the build log , the last few pages are the ones with the bench/clocks . Any reviews or advice on what I've got so far would be great .

From what I can tell I need to up the NB and tighten the ram timings. Then ill start going up from 4.5Ghz . As Cinebench goes I've seen higher scores from a similar O.C and system , is there anything im missing her that could be a problem ?




System

CPU: i7-5930K
Motherboard: ASUS RAMPAGE V EXTREME
Case: Obsidian Series® 900D Super
RAM: 16GB G.Skill Ripjaws DDR4 3200Mhz CL16
PSU: SuperFlower Leadex Platinum 1000W

BUILD LOG


Much appreciated for any help given !


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaistledine*
> 
> Hello guys !
> 
> I've managed to get a 4.5Ghz stable clock on my system with 1.275V , Going to try get 4.6ghz after work . I just wanted a review on the temps im getting with the system and any tips for O.C this chip . Normally used to my X6 1100T ! i've put a link to the build log , the last few pages are the ones with the bench/clocks . Any reviews or advice on what I've got so far would be great .
> 
> From what I can tell I need to up the NB and tighten the ram timings. Then ill start going up from 4.5Ghz . As Cinebench goes I've seen higher scores from a similar O.C and system , is there anything im missing her that could be a problem ?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> System
> 
> CPU: i7-5930K
> Motherboard: ASUS RAMPAGE V EXTREME
> Case: Obsidian Series® 900D Super
> RAM: 16GB G.Skill Ripjaws DDR4 3200Mhz CL16
> PSU: SuperFlower Leadex Platinum 1000W
> 
> BUILD LOG
> 
> 
> Much appreciated for any help given !


read the guides here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1510328/asus-x99-motherboard-series-official-support-thread-north-american-users-only/0_20

and the extreme guide is good for some pointers - but remember it is meant for extreme OC:

R5EOCGuide.pdf 1687k .pdf file


----------



## kaistledine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> read the guides here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1510328/asus-x99-motherboard-series-official-support-thread-north-american-users-only/0_20
> 
> and the extreme guide is good for some pointers - but remember it is meant for extreme OC:
> 
> R5EOCGuide.pdf 1687k .pdf file


Thanks Ill give it a read !


----------



## marc0053

I see a few people pushing over 2.0V input volts.
I run 2.11 input volts at 4.9ghz for bench only and I find that is pretty high and would never run that 24/7
I just want to share that 2 hwbot members have confirmed killing their 5960x at 2.2V input on standard watercooling.

I personally don't like to see above 1.95V for 24/7 and simply leave is at stock for 4.5ghz with LLC 7 on the RVE motherboard.

Just thought I would share this for those pushing input volts.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> I see a few people pushing over 2.0V input volts.
> I run 2.11 input volts at 4.9ghz for bench only and I find that is pretty high and would never run that 24/7
> I just want to share that 2 hwbot members have confirmed killing their 5960x at 2.2V input on standard watercooling.
> 
> I personally don't like to see above 1.95V for 24/7 and simply leave is at stock for 4.5ghz with LLC 7 on the RVE motherboard.
> 
> Just thought I would share this for those pushing input volts.


I would imagine those on HWBOT that have confirmed killing their chips would have been for short stints only. 2v isn't quite in that territory but it's definitely something that people can use as a rough gauge of where to be. Whatever you're comfortable with.

Elaborate way of getting airflow in but it knocks as much as 15c off the reported VRM temps


----------



## Pawelr98

1.05V->1.1V cache did make it more stable(can boot windows) but still got a freeze today.

Cache voltage has some effect on ram stability but not as high as I expected.
Going back to 1.35V dram I guess.

EDIT:
It does not have any effect on ram stability.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pawelr98*
> 
> 1.05V->1.1V cache did make it more stable(can boot windows) but still got a freeze today.
> 
> Cache voltage has some effect on ram stability but not as high as I expected.
> Going back to 1.35V dram I guess.


Hello

Maybe you missed my previous post. Cache voltage has no effect on actual ram stability. It does however affect stability at the ram/cache interaction. Ram voltage will have no effect fixing this type of instability. This is also why stressapptest passed where HCI failed as I stated previously.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Maybe you missed my previous post. Cache voltage has no effect on actual ram stability. It does however affect stability at the ram/cache interaction. Ram voltage will have no effect fixing this type of instability. This is also why stressapptest passed where HCI failed as I stated previously.


And there is the benefit of the stressapptest - if that passes on this platform, the instability is not on the memory side of the bus.


----------



## deadwidesmile

Vrm temps are covered by full cover "mono" blocks, yes?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deadwidesmile*
> 
> Vrm temps are covered by full cover "mono" blocks, yes?


Yes, although they don't do them for the Deluxe due to the placement of the CMOS battery. I'm not a huge fan of these anyway due to the extra heat dumped into the loop for no performance gain. The heatsink is more than capable of doing this, more so with the aid of a fan. That way other components on the loop won't suffer. Aesthetically though they're great to look at. Similar story with RAM blocks...


----------



## Pawelr98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Pawelr98*
> 
> 1.05V->1.1V cache did make it more stable(can boot windows) but still got a freeze today.
> 
> Cache voltage has some effect on ram stability but not as high as I expected.
> Going back to 1.35V dram I guess.
> 
> 
> 
> Hello
> 
> Maybe you missed my previous post. Cache voltage has no effect on actual ram stability. It does however affect stability at the ram/cache interaction. Ram voltage will have no effect fixing this type of instability. This is also why stressapptest passed where HCI failed as I stated previously.
Click to expand...

I didn't miss it.
After all you were right. I just had to confirm it by testing.
Gotta edit my previous post then so nobody gets into mistake.

The main problem is that both tests were able to pass. HCL went on around 200% while stressapptest was testing for entire hour.

I think I will just check the datasheet for the memory chips on my ram to check what's the maximum recommended voltage for them.
If it's 1.35V or higher then I will apply 1.35V and leave it that way.

On 1.35V dram I never had a freeze for couple of weeks now. Cache on 1.1V + 1.3V dram =can boot but random freeze (usually when shutting down the system).


----------



## RAZRr1275

I'm a first time overclocker and got a 5820K. I saw this as far as expected voltage ranges for a given OC

4.2GHz 1.15-1.25V
4.4GHz 1.25-1.35V
4.5GHz 1.3-1.4V

Think I'd be good to go just starting with setting the core clock at 4.3 ghz, giving it 1.20V and then doing a quick stress test with IBT and then a round of AIDA64?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pawelr98*
> 
> I didn't miss it.
> After all you were right. I just had to confirm it by testing.
> Gotta edit my previous post then so nobody gets into mistake.
> 
> The main problem is that both tests were able to pass. HCL went on around 200% while stressapptest was testing for entire hour.
> 
> I think I will just check the datasheet for the memory chips on my ram to check what's the maximum recommended voltage for them.
> If it's 1.35V or higher then I will apply 1.35V and leave it that way.
> 
> On 1.35V dram I never had a freeze for couple of weeks now. Cache on 1.1V + 1.3V dram =can boot but random freeze (usually when shutting down the system).


200% is bare minimum coverage


----------



## Pawelr98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Pawelr98*
> 
> I didn't miss it.
> After all you were right. I just had to confirm it by testing.
> Gotta edit my previous post then so nobody gets into mistake.
> 
> The main problem is that both tests were able to pass. HCL went on around 200% while stressapptest was testing for entire hour.
> 
> I think I will just check the datasheet for the memory chips on my ram to check what's the maximum recommended voltage for them.
> If it's 1.35V or higher then I will apply 1.35V and leave it that way.
> 
> On 1.35V dram I never had a freeze for couple of weeks now. Cache on 1.1V + 1.3V dram =can boot but random freeze (usually when shutting down the system).
> 
> 
> 
> 200% is bare minimum coverage
Click to expand...

How far should I let it run then ?

Also for me it's already visible that the ram won't pass it on 1.3V.
Cannot find any datasheet for those memory ICs (Micron C9BDG) but I managed to get some other usable info about these.
They have some kind of hardware lock. Won't post at 2600+Mhz even at 1.5+V.

But from what I see on lower frequencies they should do 2400mhz CL16 without any problem.

Maybe I'm going wrong way. I will try if they can do fine on lower timings and lower voltage.
Lower timings was the solution for my previous RipjawsX DDR3's so maybe it will work the same this time too.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pawelr98*
> 
> They have some kind of hardware lock. Won't post at 2600+Mhz even at 1.5+V.


Hello

On the 100 strap? If so that is a difficult divider to get working without OC Socket tuning.


----------



## obiwansotti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> On the 100 strap? If so that is a difficult divider to get working without OC Socket tuning.


What is OC Socket tuning?


----------



## MR-e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whyscotty*
> 
> Here's my [email protected]/4.0 - Mem - 3200 - 16-18-18-36-CR1 - 1.35v
> 
> Vcore - Adaptive - 1.10v underload (1.16 - 1.21v)
> CPU Input Voltage - 1.8v
> CPU Cache - Override - 1.2v
> LLC - 3
> 
> All other voltages Auto.
> 
> All C States enabled
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/ipGnL1a4j


very respectable oc. mine is similar however, i'm going to try your ram settings. when I first started ocing, i wasn't aware that 2800/3000 was not a good divider for memory. hopefully i can get 3200 stable


----------



## obiwansotti

So 2800 and 3000 are nogo for memory?

Either 2666 or 3200?

Getting my memory locked in is something I"m struggling with on an Asrock extreme4/3.1


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> very respectable oc. mine is similar however, i'm going to try your ram settings. when I first started ocing, i wasn't aware that 2800/3000 was not a good divider for memory. hopefully i can get 3200 stable


It's a J batch chip, very nice one


----------



## Agenesis

Anyone taken a killawatt or something to measure the idle power savings adaptive vcore provides over fixed vcore? Think it's over 20w? With my gpu being stuck in p0 all the time thanks to the 120hz monitor I'd like to cut some power usage here and there.


----------



## Pawelr98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Pawelr98*
> 
> They have some kind of hardware lock. Won't post at 2600+Mhz even at 1.5+V.
> 
> 
> 
> Hello
> 
> On the 100 strap? If so that is a difficult divider to get working without OC Socket tuning.
Click to expand...

Not my testing.
But pretty much confirmed by others:
http://hw-db.com/memory/2469/crucial-ct4k4g4dfs8213-review/2
http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?289514-(DDR4)-Micron-D9RGQ&p=5251670&viewfull=1#post5251670

Using XMP from the Ballistix-nope
Locking the timings at stock 2133mhz SPD-nope

Now trying different approach. Leaving timings at auto+1.3V dram.
Or locking only the main ones.

Trying various settings which may get it working on lower voltage(<1.35V).


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pawelr98*
> 
> Not my testing.
> But pretty much confirmed by others:
> http://hw-db.com/memory/2469/crucial-ct4k4g4dfs8213-review/2
> http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?289514-(DDR4)-Micron-D9RGQ&p=5251670&viewfull=1#post5251670
> 
> Using XMP from the Ballistix-nope
> Locking the timings at stock 2133mhz SPD-nope
> 
> Now trying different approach. Leaving timings at auto+1.3V dram.
> Or locking only the main ones.
> 
> Trying various settings which may get it working on lower voltage(<1.35V).


Hello

I don't understand. What does the limitation of cheap, low binned memory have to do with the 2600 memory divider being problematic?


----------



## Pawelr98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Pawelr98*
> 
> Not my testing.
> But pretty much confirmed by others:
> http://hw-db.com/memory/2469/crucial-ct4k4g4dfs8213-review/2
> http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?289514-(DDR4)-Micron-D9RGQ&p=5251670&viewfull=1#post5251670
> 
> Using XMP from the Ballistix-nope
> Locking the timings at stock 2133mhz SPD-nope
> 
> Now trying different approach. Leaving timings at auto+1.3V dram.
> Or locking only the main ones.
> 
> Trying various settings which may get it working on lower voltage(<1.35V).
> 
> 
> 
> Hello
> 
> I don't understand. What does the limitation of cheap, low binned memory have to do with the 2600 memory divider being problematic?
Click to expand...

The thing is that Crucial Value ram comes with various ICs.
Other ICs used in the same model had no problem to POST over 2600mhz.
These however are unable to do this.

Also I think I got the key to successfully OC this ram.
133mhz Dram reference clock (not tied to BLCK).
Not only I can post with <1.3V dram voltage (1.25V ATM) but also I managed to boot linux Mint.
I will check if this can be stable at 1.25V.


----------



## Silent Scone

Memory interface lesson 1, Chapter 2. Please turn over cassette to continue.

What Praz is saying has very little to do with any one particular IC


----------



## obiwansotti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> It's a J batch chip, very nice one


My J chip is struggling to get fully dialed in at 4.5ghz.

One thing I noticed is my Asrock seems to be running at 97.x FSB per CPU-Z when I have it set to auto. If i bump it up to 103, then I get 100mhz showing in CPU-Z, then I loose stability.

I guess I should test with a 44x multiplier to see if I might only truly be stable at 4.4ghz.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *obiwansotti*
> 
> My J chip is struggling to get fully dialed in at 4.5ghz.
> 
> One thing I noticed is my Asrock seems to be running at 97.x FSB per CPU-Z when I have it set to auto. If i bump it up to 103, then I get 100mhz showing in CPU-Z, then I loose stability.
> 
> I guess I should test with a 44x multiplier to see if I might only truly be stable at 4.4ghz.


They can't all be golden lol


----------



## Pawelr98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Memory interface lesson 1, Chapter 2. Please turn over cassette to continue.
> 
> What Praz is saying has very little to do with any one particular IC


I understand that 2600+Mhz is hard.

But if IC can do 14-12-11-28 @ 1.15V (taken from the article)
then 2600+ should be at least POSTable.
Also TaPaKaH in the second source was successfully running other ram at 3000+Mhz on same setup so he knows for sure how to run 2600+Mhz.

Stressapptest is already half-way (less than 30min to end) so these settings look promising.
The settings are ATM:
2400mhz [email protected]
Timings are all on auto this time. Before I have locked tRFC at 300ns and locked main timings at 16-16-16-40.

After it finishes I will have to put GT240 back(linux will enter bootloop with this card in place) and then test ram under windows.
I will put HCL to work later cause I don't want to run it all night (cannot sleep with PC running).

The worst thing with unstable ram is that it corrupts my Foobar2000. Both playlist and theme will be corrupted.


----------



## Praz

Oh my head hurts.


----------



## SDhydro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Oh my head hurts.


Yeah i bet. Thanks for going the extra mile and trying though







. Seems like not enough people do there own research anymore and just want to post questions in forums all day long. If they take the time and read some guides out there they would have a better understanding of what they are doing and understand better what people are trying to tell them.


----------



## Pawelr98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Oh my head hurts.


Let's just forget about that conversation then.

HCL memtest seems like the way to go now.
1.25V passed 1 hour of stressapptest but on windows I got corrupted Chrome and freeze when ctrl+alt+del.
This reminds me the previous settings.
So maybe setting 1.3V or higher causes the board to switch to 133mhz dram reference clock (on auto before).
That would explain previous behaviour.

I"m done with core overclocking. Only ram/cache bothers me now.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

I understand wanting to keep the voltages low, but moving the cache voltage from 1.05 to 1.1 still seems like a little too conservative for any cache oc. Try 1.2v with everyting else as is, I don't think 1.2v will hurt anything.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agenesis*
> 
> Anyone taken a killawatt or something to measure the idle power savings adaptive vcore provides over fixed vcore? Think it's over 20w? With my gpu being stuck in p0 all the time thanks to the 120hz monitor I'd like to cut some power usage here and there.


leave the monitor refresh rate at 120, disable gsynch. A 120Hz monitor should not force P0.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *obiwansotti*
> 
> My J chip is struggling to get fully dialed in at 4.5ghz.
> 
> One thing I noticed is my Asrock seems to be running at 97.x FSB per CPU-Z when I have it set to auto. If i bump it up to 103, then I get 100mhz showing in CPU-Z, then I loose stability.
> 
> I guess I should test with a 44x multiplier to see if I might only truly be stable at 4.4ghz.


be sure to disalbe cpu and pcie spreadspectrum. if that's not it... the OC is unstable and thaty's likely why the bclk is floating.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pawelr98*
> 
> I understand that 2600+Mhz is hard.
> 
> But if IC can do 14-12-11-28 @ 1.15V (taken from the article)
> then 2600+ should be at least POSTable.
> Also TaPaKaH in the second source was successfully running other ram at 3000+Mhz on same setup so he knows for sure how to run 2600+Mhz.
> 
> Stressapptest is already half-way (less than 30min to end) so these settings look promising.
> The settings are ATM:
> 2400mhz [email protected]
> Timings are all on auto this time. Before I have locked tRFC at 300ns and locked main timings at 16-16-16-40.
> 
> After it finishes I will have to put GT240 back(linux will enter bootloop with this card in place) and then test ram under windows.
> I will put HCL to work later cause I don't want to run it all night (cannot sleep with PC running).
> 
> The worst thing with unstable ram is that it corrupts my Foobar2000. Both playlist and theme will be corrupted.


did you try 2666 on strap 100? it's a pretty strong memory ratio.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Oh my head hurts.


... very understandable.


----------



## CrazyElf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pawelr98*
> 
> How far should I let it run then ?
> 
> Also for me it's already visible that the ram won't pass it on 1.3V.
> Cannot find any datasheet for those memory ICs (Micron C9BDG) but I managed to get some other usable info about these.
> They have some kind of hardware lock. Won't post at 2600+Mhz even at 1.5+V.
> 
> But from what I see on lower frequencies they should do 2400mhz CL16 without any problem.
> 
> Maybe I'm going wrong way. I will try if they can do fine on lower timings and lower voltage.
> Lower timings was the solution for my previous RipjawsX DDR3's so maybe it will work the same this time too.


If you want to assure stability, you need 1000% on HCI MemTest. It will however take several days likely.

I would not run more than 1.4V VDIMM 24-7 on DDR4, IMO. What's your System Agent voltage at at? You could try boosting that a bit.

Also, remember that memory controllers like CPU Cores have silicon lottery, so there's no assurance. Likewise, well binned RAM generally will overclock better. In most cases though, overclocking the Uncore and RAM don't make a huge difference, unless you are doing something that can take advantage of the extra bandwidth.

You'll need top end binned RAM for maximum overclocks if that is what you want.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> I see a few people pushing over 2.0V input volts.
> I run 2.11 input volts at 4.9ghz for bench only and I find that is pretty high and would never run that 24/7
> I just want to share that 2 hwbot members have confirmed killing their 5960x at 2.2V input on standard watercooling.
> 
> I personally don't like to see above 1.95V for 24/7 and simply leave is at stock for 4.5ghz with LLC 7 on the RVE motherboard.
> 
> Just thought I would share this for those pushing input volts.


It all comes down to risk and how much you are willing to take.. What were they doing when their CPUs fried and were they Asus boards (that does make a difference as Asus boards have a serious BIOS bug right now)?

Personally, I think it will be fine if all you are doing is gaming a few hours a day (that doesn't stress the CPU hard at all), but if you are doing something like Folding, it might not last as long. One thing to keep in mind is that current plays a huge role in degradation. It's for that reason, voltage offsets don't have as big an effect on CPU life that people seem to think they do. Current draw plays a huge role. Games won't draw much, but heavy compute tasks will. Of course, a counterargument here is that unless you are playing a CPU bottlenecked game, there is little purpose in overclocking the CPU so hard. Perhaps the best compromise would be to have multiple BIOS profiles and have conservative clocks for when you don't stress, then aggressive clocks for when you do.

That said, if you are pushing it hard, I'd recommend getting the Intel Performance Tuning plan. It's really up to the individual how much they want to push.


----------



## Pawelr98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyElf*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Pawelr98*
> 
> How far should I let it run then ?
> 
> Also for me it's already visible that the ram won't pass it on 1.3V.
> Cannot find any datasheet for those memory ICs (Micron C9BDG) but I managed to get some other usable info about these.
> They have some kind of hardware lock. Won't post at 2600+Mhz even at 1.5+V.
> 
> But from what I see on lower frequencies they should do 2400mhz CL16 without any problem.
> 
> Maybe I'm going wrong way. I will try if they can do fine on lower timings and lower voltage.
> Lower timings was the solution for my previous RipjawsX DDR3's so maybe it will work the same this time too.
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to assure stability, you need 1000% on HCI MemTest. It will however take several days likely.
> 
> I would not run more than 1.4V VDIMM 24-7 on DDR4, IMO. What's your System Agent voltage at at? You could try boosting that a bit.
> 
> Also, remember that memory controllers like CPU Cores have silicon lottery, so there's no assurance. Likewise, well binned RAM generally will overclock better. In most cases though, overclocking the Uncore and RAM don't make a huge difference, unless you are doing something that can take advantage of the extra bandwidth.
> 
> You'll need top end binned RAM for maximum overclocks if that is what you want.
Click to expand...

All I need is 2400mhz.

That's because my first stick is 2400mhz. Only those additional sticks are 2133mhz. And I know for sure from reviews that they are more than capable of achieving this clock.
Basing on scaling chart for DDR4 I can see that for gaming the big improvements end at 2400mhz.
That was for quad-channel but tri-channel is barely slower so I guess the scaling is about the same.

Will look into these voltages







.

For now I have to do daily stuff and check if I get freezes on current settings.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyElf*
> 
> If you want to assure stability, you need 1000% on HCI MemTest. It will however take several days likely.
> 
> *I would not run more than 1.4V VDIMM 24-7 on DDR4*, IMO. What's your System Agent voltage at at? You could try boosting that a bit.
> 
> Also, remember that memory controllers like CPU Cores have silicon lottery, so there's no assurance. Likewise, well binned RAM generally will overclock better. In most cases though, overclocking the Uncore and RAM don't make a huge difference, unless you are doing something that can take advantage of the extra bandwidth.
> 
> You'll need top end binned RAM for maximum overclocks if that is what you want.
> It all comes down to risk and how much you are willing to take.. What were they doing when their CPUs fried and were they Asus boards (that does make a difference as *Asus boards have a serious BIOS bug right now*)?
> 
> Personally, I think it will be fine if all you are doing is gaming a few hours a day (that doesn't stress the CPU hard at all), but if you are doing something like Folding, it might not last as long. One thing to keep in mind is that current plays a huge role in degradation. It's for that reason, voltage offsets don't have as big an effect on CPU life that people seem to think they do. Current draw plays a huge role. Games won't draw much, but heavy compute tasks will. Of course, a counterargument here is that unless you are playing a CPU bottlenecked game, there is little purpose in overclocking the CPU so hard. Perhaps the best compromise would be to have multiple BIOS profiles and have conservative clocks for when you don't stress, then aggressive clocks for when you do.
> 
> That said, if you are pushing it hard, I'd recommend getting the Intel Performance Tuning plan. It's really up to the individual how much they want to push.


Oh c'mon...
So... you're saying you wouldn't run 24/7 1.4V DDR4 (while Intel will validate DDR4 to 1.5V XMP) but running 2+ volts on VCCIN (input voltage - the only rail on x99 that has droop implemented and for a good reason) is okay or a personal risk tolerance thing?








ASUS bios bug?

Confused by all this are you?

(btw - I have 32GB @ 1.45V for 3000c13 for the past 3-4 months. Dimm temps never exceed 35C)


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Oh c'mon...
> So... you're saying you wouldn't run 24/7 1.4V DDR4 (while Intel will validate DDR4 to 1.5V XMP) but running 2+ volts on VCCIN (input voltage - the only rail on x99 that has droop implemented and for a good reason) is okay or a personal risk tolerance thing?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ASUS bios bug?
> 
> Confused by all this are you?
> 
> (btw - I have 32GB @ 1.45V for 3000c13 for the past 3-4 months. Dimm temps never exceed 35C)


I'm with you here, 2V+ input voltage seems more extreme than 1.4V on DDR4.


----------



## mus1mus

In fact, on mine, adding 0.1 V for the Input Voltage didn't make a semi-stable OC stable.







That's 2.09 for giggles from 1.98


----------



## Pawelr98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CrazyElf*
> 
> If you want to assure stability, you need 1000% on HCI MemTest. It will however take several days likely.
> 
> *I would not run more than 1.4V VDIMM 24-7 on DDR4*, IMO. What's your System Agent voltage at at? You could try boosting that a bit.
> 
> Also, remember that memory controllers like CPU Cores have silicon lottery, so there's no assurance. Likewise, well binned RAM generally will overclock better. In most cases though, overclocking the Uncore and RAM don't make a huge difference, unless you are doing something that can take advantage of the extra bandwidth.
> 
> You'll need top end binned RAM for maximum overclocks if that is what you want.
> It all comes down to risk and how much you are willing to take.. What were they doing when their CPUs fried and were they Asus boards (that does make a difference as *Asus boards have a serious BIOS bug right now*)?
> 
> Personally, I think it will be fine if all you are doing is gaming a few hours a day (that doesn't stress the CPU hard at all), but if you are doing something like Folding, it might not last as long. One thing to keep in mind is that current plays a huge role in degradation. It's for that reason, voltage offsets don't have as big an effect on CPU life that people seem to think they do. Current draw plays a huge role. Games won't draw much, but heavy compute tasks will. Of course, a counterargument here is that unless you are playing a CPU bottlenecked game, there is little purpose in overclocking the CPU so hard. Perhaps the best compromise would be to have multiple BIOS profiles and have conservative clocks for when you don't stress, then aggressive clocks for when you do.
> 
> That said, if you are pushing it hard, I'd recommend getting the Intel Performance Tuning plan. It's really up to the individual how much they want to push.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh c'mon...
> So... you're saying you wouldn't run 24/7 1.4V DDR4 (while Intel will validate DDR4 to 1.5V XMP) but running 2+ volts on VCCIN (input voltage - the only rail on x99 that has droop implemented and for a good reason) is okay or a personal risk tolerance thing?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ASUS bios bug?
> 
> Confused by all this are you?
> 
> (btw - I have 32GB @ 1.45V for 3000c13 for the past 3-4 months. Dimm temps never exceed 35C)
Click to expand...

Asus X99 boards have a bug when the boards sets 1.7+Vcore out of nowhere(pretty much dead cpu, there were only few lucky which were quick enough to save the cpu). No matter if you were OCing or just running stock settings.
Also there are reports that Asus LGA1150 boards (ROG only though) also have this bug.

I use 2.05Vccin because otherwise 4.6ghz is unstable.
Is it really that extreme/dangerous ?

I however try to run as low Dram voltage as possible.
That's because when I was using 1.6V on my RipjawsX(1.5V stock) then I got degradation after 4-5 months.
But I was lucky because I have noticed that one timing (tRC) was way out of spec. Changed it back and the ram was stable again and running since then at 1.55V.


----------



## obiwansotti

So I disabled both spread spectrum settings in BIOS.

I'm trying to validate DDR3000 and slowly move my clock speed back up, but I'm a full 5mhz down from what it's set for.

Should I just up the FSB or is this trouble?


----------



## GreedyMuffin

I run 2800Mhz 14-14-14-36-2t 1.35V, Is this a hard OC for 100 strap to achive? Should i move back to 125 strap?

Cheers!


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pawelr98*
> 
> Asus X99 boards have a bug when the boards sets 1.7+Vcore out of nowhere(pretty much dead cpu, there were only few lucky which were quick enough to save the cpu). No matter if you were OCing or just running stock settings.
> Also there are reports that Asus LGA1150 boards (ROG only though) also have this bug.
> 
> I use 2.05Vccin because otherwise 4.6ghz is unstable.
> Is it really that extreme/dangerous ?
> 
> I however try to run as low Dram voltage as possible.
> That's because when I was using 1.6V on my RipjawsX(1.5V stock) then I got degradation after 4-5 months.
> But I was lucky because I have noticed that one timing (tRC) was way out of spec. Changed it back and the ram was stable again and running since then at 1.55V.


Not sure where to start with this post...


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> I run 2800Mhz 14-14-14-36-2t 1.35V, Is this a hard OC for 100 strap to achive? Should i move back to 125 strap?
> 
> Cheers!


If you have full stability I wouldn't worry and just stick with it







2800 is impressive on 100 strap. However 3200 is actually the best dram divider on 100 strap for high frequency.


----------



## obiwansotti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> If you have full stability I wouldn't worry and just stick with it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2800 is impressive on 100 strap. However 3200 is actually the best dram divider on 100 strap for high frequency.


When you say best, do you mean easiest to hit or hardest to hit.

I don't think my CPU/mobo likes 125mhz at all, certainly when combined with high CPU frequency and high ram frequency.

So am I stuck at 2666ghz? Does everything just get harder to hit.

The Ram is gskill 3000 cas 15.


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *obiwansotti*
> 
> When you say best, do you mean easiest to hit or hardest to hit.
> 
> I don't think my CPU/mobo likes 125mhz at all, certainly when combined with high CPU frequency and high ram frequency.
> 
> So am I stuck at 2666ghz? Does everything just get harder to hit.
> 
> The Ram is gskill 3000 cas 15.


Have you tuned VCCSA and RAM timings yet?

3000 is near impossible to hit on 100 strap, you will need 125 strap. Maybe try going for 3200 on 100 strap with more lenient timings. C16 ish.

Assuming you dialed in VCCSA, 3200 divider on 100 strap is MUCH easier to hit than 2800, 2933, or even 3000 on 100 strap.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *obiwansotti*
> 
> When you say best, do you mean easiest to hit or hardest to hit.
> 
> I don't think my CPU/mobo likes 125mhz at all, certainly when combined with high CPU frequency and high ram frequency.
> 
> So am I stuck at 2666ghz? Does everything just get harder to hit.
> 
> The Ram is gskill 3000 cas 15.
> 
> 
> 
> Have you tuned VCCSA and RAM timings yet?
> 
> 3000 is near impossible to hit on 100 strap, you will need 125 strap. Maybe try going for 3200 on 100 strap with more lenient timings. C16 ish.
> 
> Assuming you dialed in VCCSA, 3200 divider on 100 strap is MUCH easier to hit than 2800, 2933, or even 3000 on 100 strap.
Click to expand...

^this:

For a try, Do not use XMP and stick with Manual.
Set 3200 RAM at Strap 100
Set a loose primary timings like 16-16-16-35 or even 17-17-17-35
RAM Voltage to say 1.4 and 1.425 RAM Eventual (if you have an Asus Board)
Try to boot.
If you get an error BF or BD (again, on Asus) Try to raise the VCCSA one increment at a time til you boot into the BIOS at full Quad Channel.
Test. If you get into an error, try giving it another step of VCCSA. Pass, and you can try tightening the Primaries to what your combo can do.

It's a little time-consuming and well, frustrating but try not to give in easily.


----------



## Silent Scone

CAS 16 on those sticks probably isn't loose. It's likely close to what they're capable of given his difficulty. You only need to look at the scope of stable results to gauge what are rational timings to attempt at first at the given frequencies for stability

Might even be a case if CAS 16 isn't entirely stable, that subtimings such as write latency need be notched upward.


----------



## mus1mus

So true. 16 CAS for 3200 is a bit on the hard side (my bad). But booting at that frequency might give him the heads up. What follows is well, if he's too unlucky, struggle.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pawelr98*
> 
> Asus X99 boards have a bug when the boards sets 1.7+Vcore out of nowhere(pretty much dead cpu, there were only few lucky which were quick enough to save the cpu). No matter if you were OCing or just running stock settings.
> Also there are reports that Asus LGA1150 boards (ROG only though) also have this bug.
> 
> I use 2.05Vccin because otherwise 4.6ghz is unstable.
> *Is it really that extreme/dangerous ?*
> 
> I however try to run as low Dram voltage as possible.
> That's because when I was using 1.6V on my RipjawsX(1.5V stock) then I got degradation after 4-5 months.
> But I was lucky because I have noticed that one timing (tRC) was way out of spec. Changed it back and the *ram was stable again and running since then at 1.55V.*


yes - keep us informed on how your rig holds up to those settings.








Bug?







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Not sure where to start with this post...


I do.. it's just bull****

aphasia.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *obiwansotti*
> 
> When you say best, *do you mean easiest to hit or hardest to hit.*
> 
> I don't think my CPU/mobo likes 125mhz at all, certainly when combined with high CPU frequency and high ram frequency.
> 
> So am I stuck at 2666ghz? Does everything just get harder to hit.
> 
> The Ram is gskill 3000 cas 15.


it's probably the strongest memory divider after 2666 on strap 100. that gskill kit should be able to do 3200c16-18-18-44-1T at ~1.375V
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *obiwansotti*
> 
> 
> 
> So I disabled both spread spectrum settings in BIOS.
> 
> I'm trying to validate DDR3000 and slowly move my clock speed back up, but I'm a full 5mhz down from what it's set for.
> 
> Should I just up the FSB or is this trouble?


PLease fill out rigbuilder (top right of every page) and add your rig to your sig block (How-to link in mine).


----------



## CrazyElf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Oh c'mon...
> So... you're saying you wouldn't run 24/7 1.4V DDR4 (while Intel will validate DDR4 to 1.5V XMP) but running 2+ volts on VCCIN (input voltage - the only rail on x99 that has droop implemented and for a good reason) is okay or a personal risk tolerance thing?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ASUS bios bug?
> 
> Confused by all this are you?
> 
> (btw - I have 32GB @ 1.45V for 3000c13 for the past 3-4 months. Dimm temps never exceed 35C)


Imo, overclocking the RAM simply doesn't do much in most situations so I generally lean towards the conservative with RAM. Same with GPUs - it's the core that matters (although the Fury X if you have a copy may be the exception).

It's not like overclocking the CPU where you get some pretty good gains - more or less linear in some benchmarks. I've always believed that the risk ought to have some reward. The other big problem is that pushing for very fast RAM overclocks is that it tends to lower the CPU overclock because it stresses out the MCH. The MCH is stressed out even more if you have all 8 DIMMS installed. You end up having to lower the CPU overclock a couple of hundred MHz. You'll note that many RAM benching runs often do not overclock the CPU much. The poster earlier wanted to push aggressively - past 4.5 GHz, which most CPUs will struggle with past air.

The exceptions are of course benchmarking and if you are doing something that can take advantage of the bandwidth. File compression, maybe if you are CPU bottlenecked in gaming then it's worth it as well (it can increase the minimal frame rate). Likewise, for such applications, it's actually worth it to aggressively overclock the Uncore. Again, perhaps it'd be worth it to have a few separate profiles - one for stock, one for a conservative OC, one for an aggressive OC, one for aggressive RAM OC, and perhaps the rest for benchmarking. Most boards can do this.

ON the other hand, you do have a point - VDIMM will not harm the CPU (just the DIMMs which usually carry a lifetime warranty). Either way, I'd push to the Core first and then the RAM. Same on GPUs, except for Compute heavy operations, where OCing the VRAM often yields better gains.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *obiwansotti*
> 
> When you say best, do you mean easiest to hit or hardest to hit.
> 
> I don't think my CPU/mobo likes 125mhz at all, certainly when combined with high CPU frequency and high ram frequency.
> 
> So am I stuck at 2666ghz? Does everything just get harder to hit.
> 
> The Ram is gskill 3000 cas 15.


Have you tried pushing up slowly (ex: 20x 125, then 21x 125, then 22x 125?). You are not going to get odds are, past 27 to 28x 100 as the other poster noted?

What are your other settings?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Not sure where to start with this post...


He's referring to this:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1561131/5960x-dead

Apparently Asus hasn't found the bug - actually they haven't acknowledged there one yet.

Either way, this seems to have happened frequently enough as to warrant avoiding Asus X99 boards for now. The reason why I asked the other poster about the 2.2V VCCIN is because I suspect that this may have been the killer of the CPU, if it is was an Asus board.

Edit: For that reason, I'd recommend avoiding Asus X99 boards until they find the cause and issue a fix (the P8P67 boards had a similar bug and they patched it up).


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyElf*
> 
> Imo, overclocking the RAM simply doesn't do much in most situations so I generally lean towards the conservative wit RAM.
> 
> It's not like overclocking the CPU where you get some pretty good gains - more or less linear in some benchmarks. I've always believed that the risk ought to have some reward. The other big problem is that pushing for very fast RAM overclocks is that it tends to lower the CPU overclock because it stresses out the MCH. The MCH is stressed out even more if you have all 8 DIMMS installed. You end up having to lower the CPU overclock a couple of hundred MHz. You'll note that many RAM benching runs often do not overclock the CPU much.
> 
> The exceptions are of course benchmarking and if you are doing something that can take advantage of the bandwidth. File compression, maybe if you are CPU bottlenecked in gaming then it's worth it as well (it can increase the minimal frame rate). Likewise, for such applications, it's actually worth it to aggressively overclock the Uncore. Again, perhaps it'd be worth it to have a few separate profiles - one for stock, one for a conservative OC, one for an aggressive OC, one for aggressive RAM OC, and perhaps the rest for benchmarking. Most boards can do this.


Do you not see the irony in saying this to someone who has a diluted form of OCD, and is running 32GB C13 at 3000mhz memtest stable?

Grandma sucking those eggs pretty well already, Holmes.


----------



## Creator

I can't 4x8GB of boot above 2666 on my board, even though they are rated 3200.









I'm not sure if it's the board, or my 5960x just has a weak memory controller. But it's not a huge deal, though I might return the RAM.It might work at 3200 but I have no idea or way to test.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Creator*
> 
> I can't 4x8GB of boot above 2666 on my board, even though they are rated 3200.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure if it's the board, or my 5960x just has a weak memory controller. But it's not a huge deal, though I might return the RAM.It might work at 3200 but I have no idea or way to test.


I have seen other people who have had trouble running High speed RAM on X99 WS-E. I guess the board isn't just designed for it.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> I have seen other people who have had trouble running High speed RAM on X99 WS-E. I guess the board isn't just designed for it.


Hello

It would be best to test this using a 4x4GB kit. Some CPU have difficulty with 8GB/16GB density modules at higher speeds regardless of the motherboard used.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *obiwansotti*
> 
> So am I stuck at 2666ghz? Does everything just get harder to hit.
> 
> The Ram is gskill 3000 cas 15.


That's the ram I have (32GB kit, FWIW), and 2666 is where it runs. Literally hundreds of attempts at higher clocks (and yeah, I tried tuning SA, DRAM voltage (preliminary and eventual) up to 1.45V, VCCIN along with pretty much every other memory related setting).
I've tried entering the timing presets in the bios (virtually every Samsung related preset), loading timings that successful users post here, and working with the stock timings the mobo reports and have only been able to make it boot @3200 on 3 out of 4 sticks. 2666 runs on all four sticks 100% of the time. I've tried re-seating my CPU block, swapping RAM sticks, sacrificing virgin chickens in a circle of lava stones. I just have to concede that either my CPU's memory controller, RAM, mobo or something just won't allow higher than 2666.

Every time I see a post about "3200 should be easy with that G.Skill 3000 C15 kit!" I make another attempt at accomplishing it, thinking it must be some small setting I'm overlooking. Never have made it work.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

What`s up with the insane voltage stuff? (Okay, not insane, but a 0.015Volt increasement from before at the same settings)

I put 1,220V in bios, Cpu-Z reads 1.33V, i put 1.212V in the bios it`s read either 1.217V or 1.222V. Before when i put 1.220V in the bios it usually was at 1.217V, driving me nuts


----------



## Bingo13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pawelr98*
> 
> Asus X99 boards have a bug when the boards sets 1.7+Vcore out of nowhere(pretty much dead cpu, there were only few lucky which were quick enough to save the cpu). No matter if you were OCing or just running stock settings.
> Also there are reports that Asus LGA1150 boards (ROG only though) also have this bug.
> 
> I use 2.05Vccin because otherwise 4.6ghz is unstable.
> Is it really that extreme/dangerous ?
> 
> I however try to run as low Dram voltage as possible.
> That's because when I was using 1.6V on my RipjawsX(1.5V stock) then I got degradation after 4-5 months.
> But I was lucky because I have noticed that one timing (tRC) was way out of spec. Changed it back and the ram was stable again and running since then at 1.55V.


There is not a bug. The last two users I assisted had no idea how Offset Voltages work and had applied offset settings that resulted in 1.6V+ VCore. Also, no issues on the 1150 boards, which seems to be another rumor spread by competitors. As for running 1.6V on DDR4, well, that right there is a real problem and points to an issue other than the ram or board.


----------



## Gerbacio

Got my gskilll ripjaws v and set the xmp profile to 3200mhz! Not a single hiccup !

My corsair would t even do anything above auto , not xmp or manual! So far I'm happy! Yay!

Im gonna play with my overclock today since I have the day off after Bjj! Gonna see if I can hit 4.5 stable on decent voltage ! Thanks for the help guys!


----------



## Mr-Dark

Hello again

I think i made it finally

4.2Ghz cpu 1.2v & 3.4ghz cache 1.12v & 3200Mhz CL17 1.36v & 1.100v system agent voltage

pass HCI 3h 600% is this okay ?



My kit is Adata XPG Z1 DDR4 2400mhz CL16

http://www.amazon.com/ADATA-MODULE-AX4U2400W4G16-QRZ-2400MHZ-4x4GB/dp/B00MY3SZ0I/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1440686470&sr=8-5&keywords=adata+xpg+z1+ddr4

My cpu need 1.16v for 4.2ghz full stable (try this for 3 month ) but i set 1.2v for rock solid OC

Any thing need to change or ?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Creator*
> 
> I can't 4x8GB of boot above 2666 on my board, even though they are rated 3200.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure if it's the board, or my 5960x just has a weak memory controller. But it's not a huge deal, though I might return the RAM.It might work at 3200 but I have no idea or way to test.


I wouldn't class it as weak if it's not able to handle that density. Any 32gb+ kits rated at or above 2400 likely won't be plug and play on most CPUs or motherboard combinations.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> It would be best to test this using a 4x4GB kit. Some CPU have difficulty with 8GB/16GB density modules at higher speeds regardless of the motherboard used.


I agree that running Higher density modules @ High freq can be very stressful for the IMC regardless of the Mobo, but I know of 2 people ( moorhen2 & Canis-X) both of which could achieve better memory OC with 4x4GB kit on R5E when compared to a WS. Obviously R5E is a more OC centered board, while the WS is more for Workstation stability.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bingo13*
> 
> There is not a bug. The last two users I assisted had no idea how Offset Voltages work and had applied offset settings that resulted in 1.6V+ VCore. .


Nice theory, until it happens to your rig while using manual vcore


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> I agree that running Higher density modules @ High freq can be very stressful for the IMC regardless of the Mobo, but I know of 2 people ( moorhen2 & Canis-X) both of which could achieve better memory OC with 4x4GB kit on R5E when compared to a WS. Obviously R5E is a more OC centered board, while the WS is more for Workstation stability.


I would take a sensible guess and say that's probably down to differences in auto ruling and presets more than the board itself


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> That's the ram I have (32GB kit, FWIW), and 2666 is where it runs. Literally hundreds of attempts at higher clocks (and yeah, I tried tuning SA, DRAM voltage (preliminary and eventual) up to 1.45V, VCCIN along with pretty much every other memory related setting).
> I've tried entering the timing presets in the bios (virtually every Samsung related preset), loading timings that successful users post here, and working with the stock timings the mobo reports and have only been able to make it boot @3200 on 3 out of 4 sticks. 2666 runs on all four sticks 100% of the time. I've tried re-seating my CPU block, swapping RAM sticks, sacrificing virgin chickens in a circle of lava stones. I just have to concede that either my CPU's memory controller, RAM, mobo or something just won't allow higher than 2666.
> 
> Every time I see a post about "3200 should be easy with that G.Skill 3000 C15 kit!" I make another attempt at accomplishing it, thinking it must be some small setting I'm overlooking. Never have made it work.










okay.. I'll stop. (was referring to 4GB stick configurations)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> What`s up with the insane voltage stuff? (Okay, not insane, but a 0.015Volt increasement from before at the same settings)
> 
> I put 1,220V in bios, Cpu-Z reads 1.33V, i put 1.212V in the bios it`s read either 1.217V or 1.222V. Before when i put 1.220V in the bios it usually was at 1.217V, driving me nuts


cpuZ cannot read the vcore on x99... only the VID. Use AID64.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> I agree that running Higher density modules @ High freq can be very stressful for the IMC regardless of the Mobo, but I know of 2 people ( moorhen2 & Canis-X) both of which could achieve better memory OC with 4x4GB kit on R5E when compared to a WS. Obviously R5E is a more OC centered board, while the WS is more for Workstation stability.


Hello

The WS boards have a tighter tolerance for what is seen as stable during setup while posting. So when boundaries are being pushed it will normally be more difficult using the WS series. Even on the R5e this required some manual tuning for stability.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> G.Skill 4 x 8GB, 3200MHz, 16-16-16-42 1N, 1.35V.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> okay.. I'll stop. (was referring to 4GB stick configurations)


I have a 16GB kit of the same DRAM. I'll fiddle with it when I do the tear down directly. And honestly, 2666 on 32GB isn't terrible. I see the AIDA 64 memory benchmark numbers posted by rigs other than X99s and realize that holy guacamole these things get it on.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I would take a sensible guess and say that's probably down to differences in auto ruling and presets more than the board itself


That would make sense. But can also be fixed via a Simple BIOS updated, if desired.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> The WS boards have a tighter tolerance for what is seen as stable during setup while posting. So when boundaries are being pushed it will normally be more difficult using the WS series. Even on the R5e this required some manual tuning for stability.


I see. Nice OC BTW.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> okay.. I'll stop. (was referring to 4GB stick configurations)
> cpuZ cannot read the vcore on x99... only the VID. Use AID64.


Wow, Good to know my friend, Thank you!









EDIT: It`s jumping from 1.216 to 1.232V, Why the massiv jumping? I can`t understand







My LLC is level 7, will try to change that.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> Wow, Good to know my friend, Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: It`s jumping from 1.216 to 1.232V, Why the massiv jumping? I can`t understand
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My LLC is level 7, will try to change that.


Most likely it's not jumping around.

Vcore in cpuz will fluctuate like that, but the voltage readouts(using Multimeter) on my board(Rampage IV Black) are nice and steady.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello again
> 
> I think i made it finally
> 
> 4.2Ghz cpu 1.2v & 3.4ghz cache 1.12v & 3200Mhz CL17 1.36v & 1.100v system agent voltage
> 
> pass HCI 3h 600% is this okay ?
> 
> 
> 
> My kit is Adata XPG Z1 DDR4 2400mhz CL16
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/ADATA-MODULE-AX4U2400W4G16-QRZ-2400MHZ-4x4GB/dp/B00MY3SZ0I/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1440686470&sr=8-5&keywords=adata+xpg+z1+ddr4
> 
> My cpu need 1.16v for 4.2ghz full stable (try this for 3 month ) but i set 1.2v for rock solid OC
> 
> Any thing need to change or ?


ِAnyone ?


----------



## pogiman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> cpuZ cannot read the vcore on x99... only the VID. Use AID64.


could be board specific? I use CPUz and it reads fine when I have my vcore set to 1.29. UFEI menu, it reads 1.291 and the in CPUz 1.291.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Most likely it's not jumping around.
> 
> Vcore in cpuz will fluctuate like that, but the voltage readouts(using Multimeter) on my board(Rampage IV Black) are nice and steady.


Would be awesome if i could hook up a multimeter to my board.









Well well, I dont know, it`s driving me nuts and will will just lower it until it`s at a halfway steady point.









EDIT: AIDA64 is saying 1.232V, While Cpu-Z and hw monitor says 1.220V


----------



## Pawelr98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bingo13*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Pawelr98*
> 
> Asus X99 boards have a bug when the boards sets 1.7+Vcore out of nowhere(pretty much dead cpu, there were only few lucky which were quick enough to save the cpu). No matter if you were OCing or just running stock settings.
> Also there are reports that Asus LGA1150 boards (ROG only though) also have this bug.
> 
> I use 2.05Vccin because otherwise 4.6ghz is unstable.
> Is it really that extreme/dangerous ?
> 
> I however try to run as low Dram voltage as possible.
> That's because when I was using 1.6V on my RipjawsX(1.5V stock) then I got degradation after 4-5 months.
> But I was lucky because I have noticed that one timing (tRC) was way out of spec. Changed it back and the ram was stable again and running since then at 1.55V.
> 
> 
> 
> There is not a bug. The last two users I assisted had no idea how Offset Voltages work and had applied offset settings that resulted in 1.6V+ VCore. Also, no issues on the 1150 boards, which seems to be another rumor spread by competitors. As for running 1.6V on DDR4, well, that right there is a real problem and points to an issue other than the ram or board.
Click to expand...

1.6V dram was on my previous platform where I was using DDR3.
I just don't want to have a repeat of that situation on DDR4.

Will report on how the cpu takes the 2.05Vccin in the long run. At the end I can always go back to 4.5ghz which works fine on lower Vccin.
Same goes for 1.35V dram on those budget Crucial sticks.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> I see. Nice OC BTW.


Hello

Thanks. For cache and core speeds that is the end of the road. The CPU was never a great sample but I made it even less so. Current testing with Prime95 took its toll on both the cores and cache. The voltage require for a stable 4300MHz is now more than 4400MHz needed pre-Prime.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> Wow, Good to know my friend, Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: It`s jumping from 1.216 to 1.232V, Why the massiv jumping? I can`t understand
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My LLC is level 7, will try to change that.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pogiman*
> 
> could be board specific? I use CPUz and it reads fine when I have my vcore set to 1.29. UFEI menu, it reads 1.291 and the in CPUz 1.291.


2011-3 x99 (or any haswell) cpu has the voltage module on die (unlike x79, and earlier), cpuZ can read the requested voltage but not the applied voltage. the 16mV swings are just the bin resolution... that is unchanged. Z should be close to the vcore. pictires tell it better
no load: 1,198V measured


load: 1.206V measured


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!








oops - sorry - forgot it would grab the attached 4K monitor too.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> ِAnyone ?


try to get 1T. add ~ 25 mV to your current settings and change to 1T. (retest of course.)


----------



## MR-e

Guys, what's a good starting point to delve deeper into memory sub timings? My google-fu skills doesn't seem to be netting any relevant results


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> Guys, what's a good starting point to delve deeper into memory sub timings? My google-fu skills doesn't seem to be netting any relevant results


"Lasciate ogne speranza, voi ch'intrate" comes to mind, based on my experiences









YMMV


----------



## SDhydro

Here's my updated 24/7 settings. Jpmboy I was able to get tfaw down to 31 with same voltages but with a little more I got it to 27 tfaw. Things are looking a little better now.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> ِAnyone ?


Hello

Looks good but I find it hard to force myself to run a memory speed where 1N is not an option when using only 16GB of memory.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Looks good but I find it hard to force myself to run a memory speed where 1N is not an option when using only 16GB of memory.


Thanks for replay

I don't understand actually can you explain more (N1 ) ?


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Thanks for replay
> 
> I don't understand actually can you explain more (N1 ) ?


Hello

1N, 2N - Command Rate


----------



## Silent Scone

3Ns' and you'll go on the naughty step


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> 1N, 2N - Command Rate


So you recommended trying with N1 ?

it will improve the read/right speed or response time ?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDhydro*
> 
> Here's my updated 24/7 settings. Jpmboy I was able to get tfaw down to 31 with same voltages but with a little more I got it to 27 tfaw. Things are looking a little better now.


lookin real good! I was not ablke to get tFAW down on the ADATA kit I had at 3333.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> 3Ns' and you'll go on the naughty step


excommunication at 3T









_______________
oh, the nice UPS man just delivered these:
http://www.gskill.com/en/product/f4-3466c16q-16gvk


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> So you recommended trying with N1 ?
> 
> it will improve the read/right speed or response time ?


Hello

Both.


----------



## Dr Mad

Hello,

Sadly for me, I think my new 5960X died again after only 2 days of use.
The previous one was related to IMC that couldn't even handle stock ram anymore (freeze at windows boot / on the desktop).

I received a new one (L511C788) which seems to be a good batch : 4500 at 1.15v Cinebench R15.

I use 2 of that Kingston kit :

http://www.overclockers.com/forums/showthread.php/753221-Kingston-HyperX-Predator-16GB-DDR4-3000-CL15-HX430C15PB2K4-16

And that one :

http://www.gskill.com/en/product/f4-2400c15q-32grr

I also got a new Asus R5E and replaced Corsair AX1200i by EVGA Supernova G2 1600.

Everything's watercooled.

At the beginning of my tests, I could see that the culprit was indeed the CPU as the new one could handle 8x4Gb Kingston at 3000 / 125 strap. I passed 450% coverage HCI Memtest Pro (16 threads with 1750 memory).

But yesterday, I saw that memory dropped from 32Gb to 24.









Go back to the UEFI and now I can't do anything with 125 strap and 3000 memory.
Sometimes the Windows loading stop and MB reboots, sometime it freezes on the desktop within a minute.

The only way to avoid that is to let the cache min & max at Auto.
As soon as I up the cache by one increment, it fails to boot even it it means a maximum cache of 2500.

Same story with G.Skill 4x8 kit that usually handles 3000 C15.17.17.49.2T.

This is with :

CPU 4500 1.22v
cache up to 1.25
SA from 1.05 to 1.11
Input 1.95 and LLC6

Dram Eventual from 1.36 to 1.41

I think's this isn't a normal behavior and let me think the CPU already degraded.

At 100 strap, everething's ok and I can run 4x4 at 3200 / cache 4500 / CPU 4500 without problem.
Obviously, it's a different story with 4x8 at 3200 but I can run Aida benchmark and I never lose any dimm.

Problem is related to 125 strap and cache with memory up to 3000.

What do you thing about that?

My personal thought is that R5E (and other Asus MB with OC socket) could be a 5960X killer. This is my second CPU dying with that MB, I find hard to believe that it's pure coincidence. Something's wrong with OC socket and the voltage regulation.


----------



## Medusa666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dr Mad*
> 
> My personal thought is that R5E (and other Asus MB with OC socket) could be a 5960X killer. This is my second CPU dying with that MB, I find hard to believe that it's pure coincidence. Something's wrong with OC socket and the voltage regulation.


This is extremely severe if this is the case, I just recieved my Sabertooth but haven't unpacked it yet, the 5960X is expensive and I can't just buy a new one if the mobo bricks it. Is this a known issue?


----------



## Silent Scone

I think it's far more likely the memory just isn't stable.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Medusa666*
> 
> This is extremely severe if this is the case, I just recieved my Sabertooth but haven't unpacked it yet, the 5960X is expensive and I can't just buy a new one if the mobo bricks it. Is this a known issue?


Send $35 to Intel for the Tuning Plan and let them worry about it.

http://click.intel.com/tuningplan/purchase-a-plan


----------



## obiwansotti

Got my signature updated with all my gear
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> Send $35 to Intel for the Tuning Plan and let them worry about it.
> 
> http://click.intel.com/tuningplan/purchase-a-plan


What the hell is that?

Is that a canned overclock?


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *obiwansotti*
> 
> Got my signature updated with all my gear
> What the hell is that?
> 
> Is that a canned overclock?


No, it's sort of an insurance policy for a $1K CPU. Fry it, Intel sends you a new one - one time only.


----------



## obiwansotti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> No, it's sort of an insurance policy for a $1K CPU. Fry it, Intel sends you a new one - one time only.


That's actually not bad deal.

I'm half tempted to buy it, fry my CPU and see if I get a better one.


----------



## Medusa666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> Send $35 to Intel for the Tuning Plan and let them worry about it.
> 
> http://click.intel.com/tuningplan/purchase-a-plan


Thank you for that, just purchased it and peace of mind : )


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Medusa666*
> 
> Thank you for that, just purchased it and peace of mind : )


Honestly, with $1K CPUs, I think it's worth the $$ regardless of mobo brand. I guess if you were going to build a workstation and were 100% positive to never OC it at all, then just the warranty would be enough.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dr Mad*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> Sadly for me, I think my new 5960X died again after only 2 days of use.
> The previous one was related to IMC that couldn't even handle stock ram anymore (freeze at windows boot / on the desktop).
> 
> I received a new one (L511C788) which seems to be a good batch : 4500 at 1.15v Cinebench R15.
> 
> I use 2 of that Kingston kit :
> 
> http://www.overclockers.com/forums/showthread.php/753221-Kingston-HyperX-Predator-16GB-DDR4-3000-CL15-HX430C15PB2K4-16
> 
> And that one :
> 
> http://www.gskill.com/en/product/f4-2400c15q-32grr
> 
> I also got a new Asus R5E and replaced Corsair AX1200i by EVGA Supernova G2 1600.
> 
> Everything's watercooled.
> 
> At the beginning of my tests, I could see that the culprit was indeed the CPU as the new one could handle 8x4Gb Kingston at 3000 / 125 strap. I passed 450% coverage HCI Memtest Pro (16 threads with 1750 memory).
> 
> But yesterday, I saw that memory dropped from 32Gb to 24.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go back to the UEFI and now I can't do anything with 125 strap and 3000 memory.
> Sometimes the Windows loading stop and MB reboots, sometime it freezes on the desktop within a minute.
> 
> The only way to avoid that is to let the cache min & max at Auto.
> As soon as I up the cache by one increment, it fails to boot even it it means a maximum cache of 2500.
> 
> Same story with G.Skill 4x8 kit that usually handles 3000 C15.17.17.49.2T.
> 
> This is with :
> 
> CPU 4500 1.22v
> cache up to 1.25
> SA from 1.05 to 1.11
> Input 1.95 and LLC6
> 
> Dram Eventual from 1.36 to 1.41
> 
> I think's this isn't a normal behavior and let me think the CPU already degraded.
> 
> At 100 strap, everething's ok and I can run 4x4 at 3200 / cache 4500 / CPU 4500 without problem.
> Obviously, it's a different story with 4x8 at 3200 but I can run Aida benchmark and I never lose any dimm.
> 
> Problem is related to 125 strap and cache with memory up to 3000.
> 
> What do you thing about that?
> 
> My personal thought is that R5E (and other Asus MB with OC socket) could be a 5960X killer. This is my second CPU dying with that MB, I find hard to believe that it's pure coincidence. Something's wrong with OC socket and the voltage regulation.


Hmm.

My CPU survived a 2.0V Vcore overvolting prompt once. From the day I received it, I was able to reach 4.6 under 1.3 with AIDA 64 Stress all CPU related box ticked.

Now, I need 1.34 VCore to stabilize a 4.6 with X264. Did it degraded? I don't think so. Coz I have mine dialed pretty much maxing out Cache and Memory clocks that will need bumps on other voltages CPU wise.

The reason you can't run your RAM at your desired clock now is just a question of stability pointing to the RAM or a training misfire. Or even a bad stick on your kit.

Wouldn't hurt to isolate your issue by doing one stick at a time testing.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dr Mad*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> *Sadly for me, I think my new 5960X died again after only 2 days of use.*
> The previous one was related to IMC that couldn't even handle stock ram anymore (freeze at windows boot / on the desktop).
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I received a new one (L511C788) which seems to be a good batch : 4500 at 1.15v Cinebench R15.
> 
> I use 2 of that Kingston kit :
> 
> http://www.overclockers.com/forums/showthread.php/753221-Kingston-HyperX-Predator-16GB-DDR4-3000-CL15-HX430C15PB2K4-16
> 
> And that one :
> 
> http://www.gskill.com/en/product/f4-2400c15q-32grr
> 
> I also got a new Asus R5E and replaced Corsair AX1200i by EVGA Supernova G2 1600.
> 
> Everything's watercooled.
> 
> At the beginning of my tests, I could see that the culprit was indeed the CPU as the new one could handle 8x4Gb Kingston at 3000 / 125 strap. I passed 450% coverage HCI Memtest Pro (16 threads with 1750 memory).
> 
> But yesterday, I saw that memory dropped from 32Gb to 24.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go back to the UEFI and now I can't do anything with 125 strap and 3000 memory.
> Sometimes the Windows loading stop and MB reboots, sometime it freezes on the desktop within a minute.
> 
> The only way to avoid that is to let the cache min & max at Auto.
> As soon as I up the cache by one increment, it fails to boot even it it means a maximum cache of 2500.
> 
> Same story with G.Skill 4x8 kit that usually handles 3000 C15.17.17.49.2T.
> 
> This is with :
> 
> CPU 4500 1.22v
> cache up to 1.25
> SA from 1.05 to 1.11
> Input 1.95 and LLC6
> 
> Dram Eventual from 1.36 to 1.41
> 
> I think's this isn't a normal behavior and let me think the CPU already degraded.
> 
> 
> 
> *At 100 strap, everething's ok and I can run 4x4 at 3200 / cache 4500 / CPU 4500 without problem.*
> Obviously, it's a different story with 4x8 at 3200 but I can run Aida benchmark and I never lose any dimm.
> 
> Problem is related to 125 strap and cache with memory up to 3000.
> 
> What do you thing about that?
> 
> *My personal thought* is that R5E (and other Asus MB with OC socket) could be a 5960X killer. This is my second CPU dying with that MB, I find hard to believe that it's pure coincidence. Something's wrong with OC socket and the voltage regulation.


Panic? then all is working? wth?
C'mon man. so your cpu is not dead and runs 3200 ram - right?. 4500 cache? what voltage?? ( and why 4500? - it's useless unless it's under 1.25V) You didn't degrade your CPU ( and they DO NOT degrade themselves - stop blaming the equipment). Dropping a ram channel or a couple of sticks is a common symptom of, frankly, a bad ram OC. And requires CAREFUL tuning. Why "cry wolf"???
Hopefully, you avoid killing another CPU. read the guides, work on a modest OC at first (eg, 4375 on 125 or 4400 on 100, ram @ 2666) and once you gain some comfort/experience, take her up slow from there.









btw - your personal thought is flat out wrong.


----------



## jdallara

Maybe the wrong list, but does anyone have or know where I can find a diagram showing where the cores on a 5820 are located in relation to the package? Mine consistently has core 2 running 5 to 8 degrees C hotter than the rest of the cores. If I knew where it is located I can check to see if it is a TIM problem or water block contact.

Thanks, Jon.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

As close as it gets. This was 2 hours of stepping through SA and vdram voltages methodically. But, no cigar.


----------



## mus1mus

Heat distribution depends on your load too aside from your cooler or TIM spread.

AIDA for example will create a thick map of temps and temp variance from the cores is rather big.

Encoding will have a tighter graph.

Seems normal.


----------



## jdallara

Seen that pic before, thanks, but it doesn't show if the cores are:

0 1
2 3
4 5
or
0 3
1 4
2 5

Also is it in that orientation when it is in its socket? I know the printing is upside down when mounted. My 24/7 stress testing is running 9 cores for Boinc doing Seti, Collatz, and Milkyway processing. All do mostly FFT processing like ADIA does. I run Linux Mint OS which seems to process the data packages faster than Windows does, which would put more of a load on the processor.


----------



## mus1mus

I don't see it as a problem tbh. With a soldered lid, the temp variance can just be attributed to the load distribution than TIM application. Unless you are borderline from the get go or hitting abnormal temps with low voltages that may be pointed towards a n imperfect Lid.

I've seen that trait on my FX processors that can only be fixed by lapping the lid.


----------



## jason4207

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dr Mad*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> Sadly for me, I think my new 5960X died again after only 2 days...


I don't even have a HW-E, but I've read some of this thread. Seems lots of folks have issues with 125 RAM strap on this platform.

New to OCing?

Do a little research before declaring your CPU dead. If it works at stock then you got what you paid for. In a forum like this declaring a dead CPU is like screaming "bomb" in a theater.

Maybe ask what others think before jumping to such conclusions.


----------



## jdallara

Its just that that core is causing my monitors to alarm a 81 or 82C while the rest or the chip is running in the low 70's. If lapping or checking my TIM application could solve the problem, I'd be happy. Just would like to stay below 80C. On the other hand, it is hot here right now. My coolant is at 42C, and ambient is 35C so its not too bad. Just waiting for winter and then Ill see how far beyond 4.4 GHz I can get. This chip has been a joy thus far just happily doing what ever I tell it.

Thanks, Jon


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> As close as it gets. This was 2 hours of stepping through SA and vdram voltages methodically. But, no cigar.


Nice work. Now stretch her up!









Currently testing this.



After doing this on the Cache.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdallara*
> 
> Its just that that core is causing my monitors to alarm a 81 or 82C while the rest or the chip is running in the low 70's. If lapping or checking my TIM application could solve the problem, I'd be happy. Just would like to stay below 80C. On the other hand, it is hot here right now. My coolant is at 42C, and ambient is 35C so its not too bad. Just waiting for winter and then Ill see how far beyond 4.4 GHz I can get. This chip has been a joy thus far just happily doing what ever I tell it.
> 
> Thanks, Jon


Ohh.

35C ambient and I would run my precious at all.










It's not a bad idea to drop a Multi for a lower Vcore at your current state. Better than Lapping an expensive CPU.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Nice work. Now stretch her up!


You missed the punch line. Pay close attention to the Memtweak and HWInfo screens.


----------



## mus1mus

Yep, 20ish GB total?









Can you try giving it a timing of 16-17-17? Just set up the Primaries first. It's worth doing it manually before copying the subtimings from the available profiles on your board.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

I can enter any timings under the sun, still won't run more than 3 sticks.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> As close as it gets. This was 2 hours of stepping through SA and vdram voltages methodically. But, no cigar.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Lookin good! brought tRTP down a bit.








not easy with 32GB. I see cpuZ reporting 32GB, tweak with 3 channels.. whjat does Windows thinkit has to work with?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Nice work. Now stretch her up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Currently testing this.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After doing this on the Cache.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohh.
> 35C ambient and I would run my precious at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not a bad idea to drop a Multi for a lower Vcore at your current state. Better than Lapping an expensive CPU.


that tRAS is way off. your MB wil correct the timing error.
tRAS is the minimum time the row should be active. The row needs to be active for the entire duration it takes to perform tRCD, CAS and tRTP. Any lower and the chipset has to apply the minimum value arbitrarily - there may be an additional penalty for the collision as well.
So while it may look nice in screenshots to set tRAS to some low value (below the min threshold) in reality it is not helping and may be worse than setting the correct minimum value instead on relying on the IMC to correct the timing issue.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1510001/asus-rampage-v-extreme-owners-thread/3740_20#post_23434017


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Lookin good!


It'd look a lot better if all 32GB were active (look at the HWinfo screen)








Quote:


> whjat does Windows thinkit has to work with?


24~GB


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> that tRAS is way off. your MB wil correct the timing error.
> tRAS is the minimum time the row should be active. The row needs to be active for the entire duration it takes to perform tRCD, CAS and tRTP. Any lower and the chipset has to apply the minimum value arbitrarily - there may be an additional penalty for the collision as well.
> So while it may look nice in screenshots to set tRAS to some low value (below the min threshold) in reality it is not helping and may be worse than setting the correct minimum value instead on relying on the IMC to correct the timing issue.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1510001/asus-rampage-v-extreme-owners-thread/3740_20#post_23434017


Yees. Nice catch.

I have asked this before in fact. How soon can it be detected or induce some errors? What clues can we see that shows this issue?

BTW, it shows minute improvements.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Yees. Nice catch.
> 
> I have asked this before in fact. How soon can it be detected or induce some errors? What clues can we see that shows this issue?


it doesn't introduce errors (certainly not ones you'll catch with AID64) since the IMC correct the error - this is also why manufers can set this below the requirement.. Problem is, the value in operation may not be the same every time. try to stay +/- 2 around the sum of the three timings that need to complete. Also check the row refresh... set too low and it refreshes before as charge is complete. THis will show up in the extreme as instability, or reduced benchmarks.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Yees. Nice catch.
> 
> I have asked this before in fact. How soon can it be detected or induce some errors? What clues can we see that shows this issue?
> 
> BTW, it shows minute improvements.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it doesn't introduce errors (certainly not ones you'll catch with AID64) since the IMC correct the error - this is also why manufers can set this below the requirement.. Problem is, the value in operation may not be the same every time. *try to stay +/- 2 around the sum of the three timings that need to complete. Also check the row refresh*... set too low and it refreshes before as charge is complete. THis will show up in the extreme as instability, or reduced benchmarks.
Click to expand...

Nice bits as always!









I think I dialed in the TRFC right were the sweet spot is. But then, I am not as articulate as you guys.







Will drop those later.


----------



## zerophase

I'm trying to push from 4.6 to 4.7 ghz, on the 125 strap. The cache has a multiplier of 33 and I'll probably push it up to 34 or 35. The system doesn’t crash, but Aida64 throws are hardware failure detected error. I went from 1.34 vcore/vcache to 1.4,and still get the error. My input voltage is set to 1.9. Ram is running at 3000 with 1.35 volts. Any suggestions?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerophase*
> 
> I'm trying to push from 4.6 to 4.7 ghz, on the 125 strap. The cache has a multiplier of 33 and I'll probably push it up to 34 or 35. The system doesn't crash, but Aida64 throws are hardware failure detected error. *I went from 1.34 vcore/vcache to 1.4*,and still get the error. My input voltage is set to 1.9. Ram is running at 3000 with 1.35 volts. Any suggestions?


way too high.

Checked the RAM?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerophase*
> 
> I'm trying to push from 4.6 to 4.7 ghz, on the 125 strap. The cache has a multiplier of 33 and I'll probably push it up to 34 or 35. The system doesn't crash, but Aida64 throws are hardware failure detected error. I went from 1.34 vcore/vcache to 1.4,and still get the error. My input voltage is set to 1.9. Ram is running at 3000 with 1.35 volts. Any suggestions?


it's a bit hard to understand what you are asking. Keep cache voltage below 1.3V for any extended use... and set a clock that will work with that. High cache helps only in very specific ops. That's what's nice about aid64... it usually will not bsod the rig. It's really a very gentle stress test and needs to run many hours. Try x264, realbench, HCI memtest, OCCT large dataset, or IBT if you must.. after AID64 is stable. Frankly, if it folds with a64 it's pretty far from "reasonably" stable. on 125 it's 4.625GHz, 4.750, and 4.875 (37, 38, 39X 125) each multi costs ~ 10mV/100MHZ/core. so on an 8 core figure one notch is around 100mV.
also, once you get past 4.5, raise the VCCIN above 1.9V. alot depends on how much droop you have in input voltage.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Nice bits as always!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I *dialed in the TRFC right were the sweet spot* is. But then, I am not as articulate as you guys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will drop those later.


need to check performance, not just stability... ignore tweak "efficiency" score - it's meaningless.


----------



## zerophase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> way too high.
> 
> Checked the RAM?


Play around with dram or system agent?


----------



## zerophase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> it's a bit hard to understand what you are asking. Keep cache voltage below 1.3V for any extended use... and set a clock that will work with that. High cache helps only in very specific ops. That's what's nice about aid64... it usually will not bsod the rig. It's really a very gentle stress test and needs to run many hours. Try x264, realbench, HCI memtest, OCCT large dataset, or IBT if you must.. after AID64 is stable. Frankly, if it folds with a64 it's pretty far from "reasonably" stable. on 125 it's 4.625GHz, 4.750, and 4.875 (37, 38, 39X 125) each multi costs ~ 10mV/100MHZ/core. so on an 8 core figure one notch is around 100mV.
> also, once you get past 4.5, raise the VCCIN above 1.9V. alot depends on how much droop you have in input voltage.


I thought I could push cache up to 1.4 safely on custom water. My temps are all below 80c.

I guess I'm asking which voltages to look at first to get it stable? Bump input voltage up to 2.0?


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> It'd look a lot better if all 32GB were active (look at the HWinfo screen)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 24~GB


Just shy of 5 hours, just over 100 iterations tonight. And that's just one such session. I haven't re-booted this Ivy Bridge rig 100 times in the 3+ years I've been using it - and the DDR3 is OC'd


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> need to check performance, not just stability... ignore tweak "efficiency" score - it's meaningless.


It's Bandwidth Benches dude.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerophase*
> 
> I thought I could push cache up to 1.4 safely on custom water. My temps are all below 80c.
> 
> I guess I'm asking which voltages to look at first to get it stable? Bump input voltage up to 2.0?


Try 1.92-1.95v first before jumping to 2.0 and electrocuting your cpu.


----------



## zerophase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Try 1.92-1.95v first before jumping to 2.0 and electrocuting your cpu.


I received a hardware failure from aida64 again, at 2.0. I dropped back down to 1.9, and set vcore and vcache back to 1.34. I'm going to try testing the ram with him memtest till 400% is reached on 24 instances. (can't run just 12 as Windows limits the max memory assigned per instance)


----------



## GunnzAkimbo

4.6 settings are too hot.

Just had a touch of dry 26*C day, and 1.3V running all day makes alot of stagnant heat buildup.

So, back to 4.5cpu, 3.5 ring, 3200 ram c16 ALL auto volts. Much less heat out.

Using the BCDEdit tweaks is resulting in a sharp and quick desktop behaviour.

bcdedit /set tscsyncpolicy enhanced
bcdedit /set useplatformclock yes
bcdedit /set useplatformtick yes
bcdedit /set disabledynamictick yes

LargeSystemCache 1 in registry (keeps hard pagefaults counts low).

Still hitting 1792 on cinebench.



32000 geekbench


----------



## jason4207

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdallara*
> 
> Its just that that core is causing my monitors to alarm a 81 or 82C while the rest or the chip is running in the low 70's. If lapping or checking my TIM application could solve the problem, I'd be happy. Just would like to stay below 80C. On the other hand, it is hot here right now. My coolant is at 42C, and ambient is 35C so its not too bad. Just waiting for winter and then Ill see how far beyond 4.4 GHz I can get. This chip has been a joy thus far just happily doing what ever I tell it.
> 
> Thanks, Jon


Increase the threshold on your alarm monitor to avoid the annoying noise.

You can always check your TIM application as a lot can be learned by the spread pattern. Just hope you do a similar or better application the next time. How many times have you mounted a cooler? Took me a while to get it right and I'm still not perfect all the time after 15 years of experience.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Yees. Nice catch.
> 
> I have asked this before in fact. How soon can it be detected or induce some errors? What clues can we see that shows this issue?
> 
> BTW, it shows minute improvements.


I use bandwidth benchmarks to see if things improve or get worse as I tweak timings. Best to have a fresh windows install with minimal programs installed to avoid anything skewing the results. Also run more than once at each timing setting as there can be some inconsistencies in the software.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerophase*
> 
> I'm trying to push from 4.6 to 4.7 ghz, on the 125 strap. The cache has a multiplier of 33 and I'll probably push it up to 34 or 35. The system doesn't crash, but Aida64 throws are hardware failure detected error. I went from 1.34 vcore/vcache to 1.4,and still get the error. My input voltage is set to 1.9. Ram is running at 3000 with 1.35 volts. Any suggestions?


Stick with 100 strap.


----------



## zerophase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason4207*
> 
> Stick with 100 strap.


What's the advantage of the 100 strap over 125? I've been running fine so far with 125.


----------



## mus1mus

Spoiler: Leveled UP Big Time!


----------



## jason4207

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerophase*
> 
> What's the advantage of the 100 strap over 125? I've been running fine so far with 125.


Oh, I thought you were having issues. The potential advantage is that it might help you stabilize your oc. Never know unless you try.

Plenty of things to try, but you have to experiment. Vssa, vcio, lower RAM speed or looser timings, more RAM voltage, more input voltage.

Is your vcore tied to your vcache? Can you lower vcache voltage?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Leveled UP Big Time!


Memtestpro and stress app screens or it didn't happen.


----------



## zerophase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason4207*
> 
> Oh, I thought you were having issues. The potential advantage is that it might help you stabilize your oc. Never know unless you try.
> 
> Plenty of things to try, but you have to experiment. Vssa, vcio, lower RAM speed or looser timings, more RAM voltage, more input voltage.
> 
> Is your vcore tied to your vcache? Can you lower vcache voltage?


I found I need to keep vcache around the same as vcore, or the cores have instability. Now, that I think about it even at 1.34 vcache I was failing Aida64 with hardware failure after 4 hours. I can probably bump it up to 1.35 and pass without issue now that I'm on water.

I think it's definitely the cache that's keeping me from passing Aida64, as memory tests haven't thrown any errors so far.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerophase*
> 
> I found I need to keep vcache around the same as vcore, or the cores have instability. Now, that I think about it even at 1.34 vcache I was failing Aida64 with hardware failure after 4 hours. I can probably bump it up to 1.35 and pass without issue now that I'm on water.
> 
> I think it's definitely the cache that's keeping me from passing Aida64, as memory tests haven't thrown any errors so far.


Cache above 4.3-.4.4 can be tricky for some samples. Even to the point you can pass numerous tests but will encounter instability later down the line when accessed at point of failure.

4.3 to 4.4 on my sample needs around 1.35v to 1.4v. When setting out with uncore I managed to use 4.3 at 1.33v for a couple of weeks and all seemed well till one day I encountered a hard reset - which is pretty catastrophic in terms of stability in an OC failure. It's one of those things you'll need to soak test. If at a total loss don't forget to try a manual voltage if not already with uncore


----------



## zerophase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Cache above 4.3-.4.4 can be tricky for some samples. Even to the point you can pass numerous tests but will encounter instability later down the line when accessed at point of failure.
> 
> 4.3 to 4.4 on my sample needs around 1.35v to 1.4v. When setting out with uncore I managed to use 4.3 at 1.33v for a couple of weeks and all seemed well till one day I encountered a hard reset - which is pretty catastrophic in terms of stability in an OC failure. It's one of those things you'll need to soak test. If at a total loss don't forget to try a manual voltage if not already with uncore


I think I have a weak cache as 1.35 is probably perfect for keeping it running at 4.1.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerophase*
> 
> I think I have a weak cache as 1.35 is probably perfect for keeping it running at 4.1.


Yeah, well do various memory testing as suggested in this thread to be sure it's not memory related, or something else. I also wouldn't judge too much on too many examples of cache overclocking as people in general tend to post up results in a moment of 'chuffed' prematurely. Cache is finicky


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Leveled UP Big Time!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Memtestpro and / *or* stress app screens or it didn't happen.
Click to expand...

Can I just do a HCI Memtest for that? It's hard to do a Stressapp with a running Windows, you know.









I'm still up to 200% at the moment.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Yeah, well do various memory testing as suggested in this thread to be sure it's not memory related, or something else. I also wouldn't judge too much on too many examples of cache overclocking as people in general tend to post up results in a moment of 'chuffed' prematurely. Cache is finicky


This is very spot on.

Cache Testing fails with an unstable Memory OC.

And my 4400 failed just within Linux install before. Not sure if I will test this just to see if will pass.


----------



## jason4207

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerophase*
> 
> I found I need to keep vcache around the same as vcore, or the cores have instability. Now, that I think about it even at 1.34 vcache I was failing Aida64 with hardware failure after 4 hours. I can probably bump it up to 1.35 and pass without issue now that I'm on water.
> 
> I think it's definitely the cache that's keeping me from passing Aida64, as memory tests haven't thrown any errors so far.


Does lowering cache speed bring any stability?

I guess you're not going to try changing to the 100 strap...or those other options I mentioned.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Can I just do a HCI Memtest for that? It's hard to do a Stressapp with a running Windows, you know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still up to 200% at the moment.


Sure, HCI is still pretty stringent. Can't force people to run Mint to run stress app, but in running both leaves no doubt. It's horses for courses, if there is a reasonable margin that leaves you stable within Windows but not in Mint - it's arguable if it's worth doing as with a lot of things overclocking related workload should be considered. Most people in here I'd like to think would like to remove that doubt though


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason4207*
> 
> Does lowering cache speed bring any stability?
> 
> I guess you're not going to try changing to the 100 strap...or those other options I mentioned.


It will, if it's Cache related. But the thing is hard to catch. Prolly Prime is capable of exposing it.
Otherwise, it's not gonna help the core if the core is unstable nor the ram for the same reason.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Sure, HCI is still pretty stringent. Can't force people to run Mint to run stress app, but in running both leaves no doubt. It's horses for courses, if there is a reasonable margin that leaves you stable within Windows but not in Mint - it's arguable if it's worth doing as with a lot of things overclocking related workload should be considered. Most people in here I'd like to think would like to remove that doubt though


Come on mate. I am not expecting you to bite into it.









Don't be too serious about it.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Don't be too serious about it.


lol, I wasn't biting. I was being sincere. I'm not a serious person







.

Not sure I really understand what you mean. That's likely just you reflecting your doubt on me


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> lol, I wasn't biting. I was being sincere. I'm not a serious person
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Not sure I really understand what you mean. That's likely just you reflecting your doubt on me





Spoiler: PSSSTTT, are you gonna bite it now? :D


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: PSSSTTT, are you gonna bite it now? :D


You haven't managed to get the girl in the avatar to take a bite yet - I'd focus on that before moving on to other things


----------



## Silent Scone

It?

I'm a little uncomfortable with this TBH.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> You haven't managed to get the girl in the avatar to take a bite yet - I'd focus on that before moving on to other things


Leave the girl alone.


----------



## mus1mus

Where is @Jpmboy ?

I need to thank him for his advise to loosen the TRAS. It allowed my RAM to run at 4000MHz


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Where is @Jpmboy ?
> 
> I need to thank him for his advise to loosen the TRAS. It allowed my RAM to run at 4000MHz


It's hard to believe all those chips fell out of one bag.


----------



## lutjens

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> Send $35 to Intel for the Tuning Plan and let them worry about it.
> 
> http://click.intel.com/tuningplan/purchase-a-plan


This plan clearly shows how Intel considers the i7s and how many of these Xeon rejects they've produced in order to get enough chips that are good enough to be Xeons. They have so many of these reject chips that Intel's willing to give you a new one for only $35 if you break the one you buy.

Bottom line...you want the best quality and still want to overclock? Go Xeon E5-1600...


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> It's hard to believe all those chips fell out of one bag.


3! Not looking!


----------



## zerophase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason4207*
> 
> Does lowering cache speed bring any stability?
> 
> I guess you're not going to try changing to the 100 strap...or those other options I mentioned.


I'm still waiting for one more pass on HCI. I'll drop the strap down to 100 if I can't get cache stable on 125 with voltages. I'm just trying to avoid having to throw memory instability as a possible cause at the moment.

I'm going to run AIDA64 at 4.6ghz with 4.1 cache under 1.35 volts for probably 4 hours just so I have that profile stable, and then probably start over from scratch on the 100 strap getting the core stable, memory, and then uncore. I would prefer to stay on the 100 strap for adaptive voltages, it just sounds like getting memory stable is more challenging on it.


----------



## zerophase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Where is @Jpmboy ?
> 
> I need to thank him for his advise to loosen the TRAS. It allowed my RAM to run at 4000MHz


Which ram kit do you have?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> It's hard to believe all those chips fell out of one bag.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> 3! Not looking!


lol don't think he's looking that far down the gif


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerophase*
> 
> Which ram kit for you have?


Seriously, it's not yet out of the market.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> lol don't think he's looking that far down the gif


Do I need to stop before causing a lot of confusion?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Seriously, it's not yet out of the market.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do I need to stop before causing a lot of confusion?


Scooby?


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Scooby?


Lol..


----------



## zerophase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lutjens*
> 
> This plan clearly shows how Intel considers the i7s and how many of these Xeon rejects they've produced in order to get enough chips that are good enough to be Xeons. They have so many of these reject chips that Intel's willing to give you a new one for only $35 if you break the one you buy.
> 
> Bottom line...you want the best quality and still want to overclock? Go Xeon E5-1600...


I'm not too worried about burning out my chip with this. I might catch one of those 5 ghz batches.


----------



## zerophase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Seriously, it's not yet out of the market.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do I need to stop before causing a lot of confusion?


I've been thinking about picking up some Klevv Cras. Would be difficult to fit them in after putting my rad fans on though.


----------



## jason4207

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerophase*
> 
> I'm still waiting for one more pass on HCI. I'll drop the strap down to 100 if I can't get cache stable on 125 with voltages. I'm just trying to avoid having to throw memory instability as a possible cause at the moment.
> 
> I'm going to run AIDA64 at 4.6ghz with 4.1 cache under 1.35 volts for probably 4 hours just so I have that profile stable, and then probably start over from scratch on the 100 strap getting the core stable, memory, and then uncore. I would prefer to stay on the 100 strap for adaptive voltages, it just sounds like getting memory stable is more challenging on it.


I'd stick to manual voltage and keep it locked at full speed. Very little power savings using the "power saving" features to let vcore and CPU speeds drop while idle. If you have a kill-o-watt meter check it out!


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason4207*
> 
> I'd stick to manual voltage and keep it locked at full speed. Very little power savings using the "power saving" features to let vcore and CPU speeds drop while idle. If you have a kill-o-watt meter check it out!


The power saving occurs within the CPU. Using a kill-o-Watt does not necessarily show this as you are fighting the efficiency curves of the PSU and accuracy of the kill-o-Watt.


----------



## zerophase

Anyone know if Intel is sending replacement from a good batch of 5930k currently?


----------



## Silent Scone

No idea but they should consider starting regional support groups for people with low achieving chips.

Hi my names Mike and I've got a weak uncore, it's really having a knock on with my marriage

(Sorry, I'm just really glad it's Friday)


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> No idea but they should consider starting regional support groups for people with low achieving chips.
> 
> Hi my names Mike and I've got a weak uncore, it's really having a knock on with my marriage
> 
> (Sorry, I'm just really glad it's Friday)


As funny as that sounds it is actually needed. I've had some people tell me they're having a panic attack due to a mouse not working.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Anyone tried this? Recommended? My Cpu switch is 300, and not 800 as this guy. Any one these tips from this page is safe 24/7?


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



http://www.overclock...xperienced-user

I'm usually setting 800kHz CPU frequency

I don't know if you have all above options in your BIOS. I'm using Rampage V Extreme but ASUS has many the same options in other boards too.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> Anyone tried this? Recommended? My Cpu switch is 300, and not 800 as this guy. Any one these tips from this page is safe 24/7?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock...xperienced-user
> 
> I'm usually setting 800kHz CPU frequency, fast response VRM, LLC to 9 ( it stabilizes higher clocks and I just leave it like that at low clocks too ).
> VCCIO can be at auto or ~1V if you are not overclocking cache much.
> VCCSA can be at auto or ~1V if you are not using all memory slots or if you are not using 3200+ memory.
> Internal PLL overvoltage is not required on X99 so can be enabled, disabled or auto and it won't change anything.
> 
> I don't know if you have all above options in your BIOS. I'm using Rampage V Extreme but ASUS has many the same options in other boards too.


Another person that doesn't understand what they are doing giving advice.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Another person that doesn't understand what they are doing giving advice.


Yeah, About the stuff i can do. Not the stuff i haven`t tested myself. As i`ve tested the things i`ve recommended/given advice i feel safe doing so, i can`t recommend something i haven`t tested myself....

EDIT: I haven`t read anyone else doing some of this stuff, therefore i`am asking, It`s better to learn by asking, than don`t learn at all right? I usually ask when changing stuff i don`t see others do. But, be my guest, explain all if you know the things i don`t know, after all, you`re giving advices to many people don`t you? )


----------



## Silent Scone




----------



## Silent Scone

Hiding a £200+ memory kit from the other half is so much easier than a 40" VA panel. Who would have thought.


----------



## [email protected]

Yours truly needs to hide a water chiller.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Yours truly needs to hide a water chiller.


https://www.google.co.uk/search?btnG=1&pws=0&q=sh&gws_rd=cr,ssl&ei=zR3gVfXCPMTl7gaD75iYCg#pws=0&q=cold+water+fish

lol


----------



## mus1mus

Scared of the boss?



#good thing
#the gf is not
#on OCN

If this was any other social media, I can't post this.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scared of the boss?
> 
> 
> 
> #good thing
> #the gf is not
> #on OCN
> 
> If this was any other social media, I can't post this.


There are many stages in a relationship for boy toy purchasing.

First year to 2 years, it's "What have you bought now lol"

3 to 4 "So what's that?"

5 to 6 "Do what you ****ing want"

7 to 8 *sighs and walks out of the room*


----------



## mus1mus

Where's the 9 and over?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Where's the 9 and over?


I don't know I stopped paying attention


----------



## Silent Scone

http://www.novatech.co.uk/products/components/memory-pc/ddr4memory/f4-3400c16q-16grbd.html

Play time tomorrow.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> http://www.novatech.co.uk/products/components/memory-pc/ddr4memory/f4-3400c16q-16grbd.html
> 
> Play time tomorrow.


Nice.









Are you tryna catch this?










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Spoiler: Just kidding


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you tryna catch this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Just kidding


lol, no.


----------



## Streetdragon

I got the 4,5Ghz on my CPU








On cinebench i hit with it 1360~ points. So far im happy with my chip. Made with this clocks 5 runs of Realbench. Hop that is enough^^

Some Biosscreens. Can someone look at them, if they are ok? I wanna hold this chip for some Years










Spoiler: Bios Screens!


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Streetdragon*
> 
> I got the 4,5Ghz on my CPU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On cinebench i hit with it 1360~ points. So far im happy with my chip. Made with this clocks 5 runs of Realbench. Hop that is enough^^
> 
> Some Biosscreens. Can someone look at them, if they are ok? I wanna hold this chip for some Years
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Bios Screens!


Run the stress test portion of realbench for 1 or 2 hours with correct amount of memory selected.


----------



## lutjens

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerophase*
> 
> I'm not too worried about burning out my chip with this. I might catch one of those 5 ghz batches.


It's highly unlikely that any top dies will end up as i7s...any of the top dies go toward Xeons first and the top bins of Xeons at that. You're options for getting one of these top dies in an overclockable flavor are the E5-1680 V3....and the E5-1680 V3.









The E5-1680 V3 and the E5-2667 V3 will soak up all the top dies (including any golden samples), with any excess supply becoming E5-1660 V3s. The higher leakage dies (even if all cores are working) become i7s, which is a significant disadvantage, as the heat soak with the processors becomes insane at higher speeds (as has been widely shown), which basically puts an end to further overclocking, except under LN2.


----------



## jason4207

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> The power saving occurs within the CPU. Using a kill-o-Watt does not necessarily show this as you are fighting the efficiency curves of the PSU and accuracy of the kill-o-Watt.


Yes, the power savings are there in the CPU, but it is very small compared to the power being used by the rest of the desktop PC... Especially an overclocked PC with a high end graphics card. Something around 2W of savings around idle with entire rig pulling 50-100W+. That's around 1-4% power savings at idle and no savings under load.

Not sure why you discount power that is being pulled from the wall... That is what counts in the real world. Seems silly to worry about 2W savings in a small nook of the PC when your aren't even using it (idle). And like you said, PSU efficiency...PSU's are not as efficient at low loads. Better to turn off PC or sleep/hibernate and save 50-100W+. Just doesn't make sense to struggle with adaptive vcore to save 2W at CPU while simultaneously losing all those savings at PSU due to reduced efficiency.

Until very recently I was all about trying to get dynamic vcore and speed step stable on all my rigs. Just doesn't make sense to me anymore after looking into it more. But, I do not know everything and technology marches on, so perhaps I will learn something to change my mind back to my previous thinking.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Memtestpro and stress app screens or it didn't happen.


asrock tc glitch.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> asrock tc glitch.


You sir, got it right!


----------



## Mr-Dark

@Praz

Is this what you mention for bro ?



Those timing okay or should be tweak more ?

this 17-17-17-36-360 Vs 16-18-18-18-36-360 (Corsair plat kit ) which better ?

Is 1.36v fine for DDR4 24/7 ? system agent 1.1v ?

Thanks


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> @Praz
> 
> Is this what you mention for bro ?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those timing okay or should be tweak more ?
> 
> this 17-17-17-36-360 Vs 16-18-18-18-36-360 (Corsair plat kit ) which better ?
> 
> Is 1.36v fine for DDR4 24/7 ? system agent 1.1v ?
> 
> Thanks


Hello

Those votages should be fine. What happened to the cache speed?


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Looking at the CPU-Z panels of this screen shot, does it seem strange to anybody that the memory is listed in slots 1-2-3-4, where it is listed in 1-3-5-7 when run at 2666? Or is it just a software anomaly like all 4 sticks apparently registering?


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason4207*
> 
> Yes, the power savings are there in the CPU, but it is very small compared to the power being used by the rest of the desktop PC... Especially an overclocked PC with a high end graphics card. Something around 2W of savings around idle with entire rig pulling 50-100W+. That's around 1-4% power savings at idle and no savings under load.
> 
> Not sure why you discount power that is being pulled from the wall... That is what counts in the real world. Seems silly to worry about 2W savings in a small nook of the PC when your aren't even using it (idle). And like you said, PSU efficiency...PSU's are not as efficient at low loads. Better to turn off PC or sleep/hibernate and save 50-100W+. Just doesn't make sense to struggle with adaptive vcore to save 2W at CPU while simultaneously losing all those savings at PSU due to reduced efficiency.
> 
> Until very recently I was all about trying to get dynamic vcore and speed step stable on all my rigs. Just doesn't make sense to me anymore after looking into it more. But, I do not know everything and technology marches on, so perhaps I will learn something to change my mind back to my previous thinking.


Power from the wall is not why people who are clued up about the dynamic states of the CPU use the saving features for. It is kinder to the CPU to utilize the adaptive/offset voltages.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> Looking at the CPU-Z panels of this screen shot, does it seem strange to anybody that the memory is listed in slots 1-2-3-4, where it is listed in 1-3-5-7 when run at 2666? Or is it just a software anomaly like all 4 sticks apparently registering?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Hello

I wouldn't be concerned about such things as long as the system is broke (dropping a module). I'd concentrate on settings that consistently allowed all the memory to be properly detected first.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Those votages should be fine. What happened to the cache speed?


The cache stable @3.4ghz 1.1v you know 3.5ghz max for non Oc socket

honestly this ram OC boost my fps a lot in BF4 multiplayer i will drop the core clock to 4ghz 1.1v offset its more than enough with 3.2ghz memory

Thx bro + rep


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> The cache stable @3.4ghz 1.1v you know 3.5ghz max for non Oc socket
> 
> honestly this ram OC boost my fps a lot in BF4 multiplayer i will drop the core clock to 4ghz 1.1v offset its more than enough with 3.2ghz memory
> 
> Thx bro + rep


Hello

The screenshot shows cache at 1800MHz.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> Hello
> 
> I'd concentrate on settings that consistently allowed all the memory to be properly detected first.


It detects properly at 2666 100% of the time, drops C1 100% of the time at 3200. I've tried the usual suspects - CPU socket/waterblock, different sticks of RAM in C1. I tried just over 100 iterations of SA voltage and DRAM voltages last night, and that helped - it usually shows "Triple Channel" memory. I was able to at least get close enough to fool CPU-Z and AIDA into thinking all 4 sticks were detected. I've cleared CMOS until the button is smooth. Tried stock CPU/Cache clocks. SA voltage from +005 to +.2 in .005V steps at DRAM voltages from 1.375V to 1.425V

Any other settings I might try to allow the memory to be consistently detected?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> The screenshot shows cache at 1800MHz.


Yes because the screenshot @IDLE its 3.4ghz under load


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Yes because the screenshot @IDLE its 3.4ghz under load


Hello

If stable all should be good then.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> Looking at the CPU-Z panels of this screen shot, does it seem strange to anybody that the memory is listed in slots 1-2-3-4, where it is listed in 1-3-5-7 when run at 2666? Or is it just a software anomaly like all 4 sticks apparently registering?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


what voltage are you running those sticks at? I have a 3466c16 samsung 4x4 kit that I'd like to get 3200c14 on (like the old ADATA kit I stil have can do). Sammy's are a bit more work than hynix it seems.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> If stable all should be good then.


My 24/7 profile will be 4ghz 1.12v & 3.4ghz cache 1.1v & 3.2ghz CL17 1.36v & system agent 1.1v

will test memory stability again 1000% coverage and some Realbench for Cpu clock

thanks bro


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> It detects properly at 2666 100% of the time, drops C1 100% of the time at 3200. I've tried the usual suspects - CPU socket/waterblock, different sticks of RAM in C1. I tried just over 100 iterations of SA voltage and DRAM voltages last night, and that helped - it usually shows "Triple Channel" memory. I was able to at least get close enough to fool CPU-Z and AIDA into thinking all 4 sticks were detected. I've cleared CMOS until the button is smooth. Tried stock CPU/Cache clocks. SA voltage from +005 to +.2 in .005V steps at DRAM voltages from 1.375V to 1.425V
> 
> Any other settings I might try to allow the memory to be consistently detected?


I always check within the BIOS if all 4 sticks were detected properly before loading Windows. That said,

I find it a PITA seeing the difference between a stable timings to a channel being dropped can be caused by just a timing being off by a single digit.

Might be worth trying each stick to boot at 3200 and each slot just for you know, might be a bad stick in the group.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> what voltage are you running those sticks at? I have a 3466c16 samsung 4x4 kit that I'd like to get 3200c14 on (like the old ADATA kit I stil have can do). Sammy's are a bit more work than hynix it seems.


That was at 1.41V/1.4V Eventual last night. In the pink, voltage-wise.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I always check within the BIOS if all 4 sticks were detected properly before loading Windows.


Well, the BIOS shows 4 sticks when I start, because when I start my frequency is at 2666. As soon as I set the frequency to 3200, adjust the timings, and re-boot, there is never an instance where all 4 sticks are detected. In other words, the 4th stick doesn't drop out until the settings are applied. Not sure how I would ever see all 4 sticks in the BIOS until I apply the settings - unless of course I just leave it a 2666, then I can see 4 sticks in BIOS.
Quote:


> Might be worth trying each stick to boot at 3200 and each slot just for you know, might be a bad stick in the group.


All 4 sticks will do 3200 in other channels, it's only channel C1 that drops out at 3200.


----------



## jason4207

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Power from the wall is not why people who are clued up about the dynamic states of the CPU use the saving features for. It is kinder to the CPU to utilize the adaptive/offset voltages.


I've gone back and forth on adaptive/offset voltages being kinder to CPU. Remember that the power savings only really kick in when idle and they are miniscule. What about overshoot and ringback voltage spikes that are compounded by changes in vcore? Throw in a heavy instantaneous load at the same time and things get dicey. Transistors pop like fuses. Perhaps Intel has solved this issue, but I know it used to be a concern.

My current understanding is that amperage (load) plays a larger role in electromigration. Extreme voltages can cause damage, but I believe it to be orders of magnitude less damage than if a load is then applied. Typical vcore for air/water cooling does negligible damage at idle and I'm not convinced it speeds up electromigration in a measurable way more than a lower vcore would at idle. It is the high current loads that cause the most damage. Well, really it is the wattage, but the range of voltages is tiny compared to the range of amperages in the equations, so voltage plays a minor role compared to amperage.

Electricity flows like water. Voltage is the speed of the water, and current is the volume of water. At idle with power savings it is like a stream. Without power savings it is a swift moving stream and will cut a path through the land more quickly but will still take a lifetime to change the landscape in a measurable way. Putting the CPU under load is like opening the flood gates. The land will be transformed instantly.

Another analogy is the taser gun. Very high voltage (10's of thousands of volts), but very low amperage. It will stun you, but most likely won't kill you. Crank up those amps and it will kill an elephant.

It is rare for a CPU to die at all, and if user is an accomplished overclocker and tunes voltage levels below where large increases are needed for more speed then the chance of CPU death is extremely rare. If death does occur it if usually during load, not idle, and is typically because of user error, or extreme overclocking sub-zero, our a freak act of nature.

There are many other voltages to be concerned with now besides vcore, and I think this is where most people make mistakes. More often than not, it is the RAM, mobo, or PSU that has issues first anyway. I have killed a southbridge (old P4 rig) and a laptop with static discharge. Also killed a lot of DDR2 D9 RAM.

Ironically, the process of stress testing to find OC stability causes much more electromigration damage than years of running idle without power savings enabled. Those running CPU intensive tasks 24/7 are the most likely to see the effects of electromigration, and they are never in an idle state and still typically last well beyond the useful life of the CPU.

I just don't see a reason to leave a PC running idle anyway with the fast booting nature of current SSD's. Turn the PC off when you are no longer using it and you won't have any electromigration at all during that time.


----------



## HeadlessKnight

Do you guys think 1.275V is high for Uncore for 24/7? I can get 4.0 GHz Uncore @ 1.275V (Non OC socket), but if that will degrade the CPU I will back it off a bit.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason4207*
> 
> I've gone back and forth on adaptive/offset voltages being kinder to CPU. Remember that the power savings only really kick in when idle and they are miniscule. What about overshoot and ringback voltage spikes that are compounded by changes in vcore? Throw in a heavy instantaneous load at the same time and things get dicey. Transistors pop like fuses. Perhaps Intel has solved this issue, but I know it used to be a concern.
> 
> My current understanding is that amperage (load) plays a larger role in electromigration. Extreme voltages can cause damage, but I believe it to be orders of magnitude less damage than if a load is then applied. Typical vcore for air/water cooling does negligible damage at idle and I'm not convinced it speeds up electromigration in a measurable way more than a lower vcore would at idle. It is the high current loads that cause the most damage. Well, really it is the wattage, but the range of voltages is tiny compared to the range of amperages in the equations, so voltage plays a minor role compared to amperage.
> 
> Electricity flows like water. Voltage is the speed of the water, and current is the volume of water. At idle with power savings it is like a stream. Without power savings it is a swift moving stream and will cut a path through the land more quickly but will still take a lifetime to change the landscape in a measurable way. Putting the CPU under load is like opening the flood gates. The land will be transformed instantly.
> 
> Another analogy is the taser gun. Very high voltage (10's of thousands of volts), but very low amperage. It will stun you, but most likely won't kill you. Crank up those amps and it will kill an elephant.
> 
> It is rare for a CPU to die at all, and if user is an accomplished overclocker and tunes voltage levels below where large increases are needed for more speed then the chance of CPU death is extremely rare. If death does occur it if usually during load, not idle, and is typically because of user error, or extreme overclocking sub-zero, our a freak act of nature.
> 
> There are many other voltages to be concerned with now besides vcore, and I think this is where most people make mistakes. More often than not, it is the RAM, mobo, or PSU that has issues first anyway. I have killed a southbridge (old P4 rig) and a laptop with static discharge. Also killed a lot of DDR2 D9 RAM.
> 
> Ironically, the process of stress testing to find OC stability causes much more electromigration damage than years of running idle without power savings enabled. Those running CPU intensive tasks 24/7 are the most likely to see the effects of electromigration, and they are never in an idle state and still typically last well beyond the useful life of the CPU.
> 
> I just don't see a reason to leave a PC running idle anyway with the fast booting nature of current SSD's. Turn the PC off when you are no longer using it and you won't have any electromigration at all during that time.


Hello

Please believe me when I say Raja does not need need to be schooled in the basics of electronics using Google results. Adaptive is easier on the CPU as the excess voltage of manual mode is not being shed internally. Instead of power savings for a desktop system this is the real advantage of adaptive mode. If and how detrimental this voltage shedding is to the CPU in the long run is another topic.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason4207*
> 
> I've gone back and forth on adaptive/offset voltages being kinder to CPU. Remember that the power savings only really kick in when idle and they are miniscule. What about overshoot and ringback voltage spikes that are compounded by changes in vcore? Throw in a heavy instantaneous load at the same time and things get dicey. Transistors pop like fuses. Perhaps Intel has solved this issue, but I know it used to be a concern.
> .


Adaptive and offset voltages have always had associated hold times since their inception. Armchair theory is okay for the internet by and large as the folks that one is dealing with have little experience. However, it is far better for all involved to post something objective:


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I find it a PITA seeing the difference between a stable timings to a channel being dropped can be caused by just a timing being off by a single digit.


Hello

If this happens with non-primary timings it is an indication that POST margins are too tight. This can result in day-to-day issues that are hard to nail down.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> Well, the BIOS shows 4 sticks when I start, because when I start my frequency is at 2666. As soon as I set the frequency to 3200, adjust the timings, and re-boot, there is never an instance where all 4 sticks are detected. In other words, the 4th stick doesn't drop out until the settings are applied. Not sure how I would ever see all 4 sticks in the BIOS until I apply the settings - unless of course I just leave it a 2666, then I can see 4 sticks in BIOS.


Set your settings at the BIOS for 3200. Hit F10 to save the settings, if it boots up, Del to enter the BIOS, and check.

Unless you have other technique to check the BIOS.







Verify that all sticks are detected. If not, tweak a timing or 2, F10 again and Del at the boot up screen.

You don't need to be in Windows to verify how many sticks are being detected. Once you have all the sticks in at 3200, Just hit esc and ignore the Warning for not saving a thing in the BIOS and proceed to Windows. Test.


----------



## Silent Scone

lol another great example of sucking eggs, giving an EE a layman flowing water analogy.

@jason4207 No disrespect but I don't think anyone is disputing the rate of degradation between the separate methods, but it seems to me you're arguing your case as this is the method you have chosen personally, rather than it being the more apt one.


----------



## Desolutional

Hmm... I'm fully stable at a VCCIN of 1.77V at LLC 6/9 using 1.24V of Vcore and 1.10V of Cache - there isn't any danger of running a low VCCIN with an overclock is there, despite being stable? Under load the VCCIN can dip to 1.75V.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Hmm... I'm fully stable at a VCCIN of 1.77V at LLC 6/9 using 1.24V of Vcore and 1.10V of Cache - there isn't any danger of running a low VCCIN with an overclock is there, despite being stable? Under load the VCCIN can dip to 1.75V.


Hello

You should be fine.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> If this happens with non-primary timings it is an indication that POST margins are too tight. This can result in day-to-day issues that are hard to nail down.


Yessir. She is very tight methinks.

Here she is as how I massaged her. I believe I pretty much tweaked her as tight as I can without losing a stick and maintaining her stable thru HCI Memtest.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Is there anything that might pose an issue? Mem TweakIt shows the right settings but Asrock tool shows them all.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Yessir. *She is very tight methinks.*
> 
> *Here she is as how I massaged her.* *I believe I pretty much tweaked her as tight as I can without losing a stick and maintaining her stable* thru HCI Memtest.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Is there anything that might pose an issue?* Mem TweakIt shows the right settings but Asrock tool shows them all.


I can think of a few things.

Can you guess what is yet?


----------



## mus1mus

No sir.









I can't

Please tell me. Is it me assuming she is tight or stable?


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Set your settings at the BIOS for 3200. Hit F10 to save the settings, if it boots up, Del to enter the BIOS, and check.
> 
> Unless you have other technique to check the BIOS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Verify that all sticks are detected. If not, tweak a timing or 2, F10 again and Del at the boot up screen.


Lol, I thought you had some way of detecting RAM in BIOS without applying the settings.

No, I get it. It's just that when it boots to Windows I sometimes go ahead and check what Windows detects. I don't generally fire off 6 instances of CPU-Z, AIDA64 loads a lot faster and will tell right away what's up. Trust me, I'm really well versed with the re-boot procedure.







I just thought that particular instance would be fun to show the "progress" I had made.
Quote:


> Once you have all the sticks in at 3200










I admit to only having re-booted a little fewer than 1000 times attempting to get all the sticks "in at 3200", but if I ever do, I'll post here!


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> Lol, I thought you had some way of detecting RAM in BIOS without applying the settings.
> 
> No, I get it. It's just that when it boots to Windows I sometimes go ahead and check what Windows detects. I don't generally fire off 6 instances of CPU-Z, AIDA64 loads a lot faster and will tell right away what's up. Trust me, I'm really well versed with the re-boot procedure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just thought that particular instance would be fun to show the "progress" I had made.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I admit to only having re-booted a little fewer than 1000 times attempting to get all the sticks "in at 3200", but if I ever do, I'll post here!


Never did question.







I actually held it off thinking it might come in offensive.


----------



## Cannon19932006

How important is uncore, and how do you test it's stability?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> No sir.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't
> 
> Please tell me. Is it me assuming she is tight or stable?


I was quoting Sir Rolf.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Never did question.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually held it off thinking it might come in offensive.


It's all good. I gave up on this thing ever being more than an expensive novelty quite a while back, but the masochist in me would still like to live to see the day that it actually runs the memory at 3200 - I've been told it's easy.







In other news, in the hundreds of re-boots I've been through since switching PSUs, I've never encountered the CPU overvoltage thing again. But I have taken to using a heavy extension cord with the plug next to me. I can yank that faster than I can reach the switch on the PSU.


----------



## Streetdragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Run the stress test portion of realbench for 1 or 2 hours with correct amount of memory selected.


Run 1,5H without any issus with max 74° on one core. all other are at 69~70!
The Biossettings are ok or?

Other question. Why is one core so much hotter then the other with the same usage?


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Streetdragon*
> 
> Run 1,5H without any issus with max 74° on one core. all other are at 69~70!
> The Biossettings are ok or?
> 
> Other question. Why is one core so much hotter then the other with the same usage?


This is normal for most CPUs - variations in DTS accuracy as well as location (among other things).


----------



## jason4207

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Adaptive and offset voltages have always had associated hold times since their inception. Armchair theory is okay for the internet by and large as the folks that one is dealing with have little experience. However, it is far better for all involved to post something objective:


Sweet! Thank you for the scope readings! I love to be proven wrong, that's how we learn new things.

I still do not think there is any appreciable damage being done running with manual vcore since current is so low when the power saving features are active, but I definitely recognize that there is some benefit to trying to get adaptive voltage stable and you have allieved some of my theoretical fears of voltage spikes from years past. I believe the source of my fears was an old anandtech article that mainly dealt with LLC and voltage spikes during overshoot and ringback events.

I actually argued against their findings in a long discussion on another OC forum several years ago. I felt they did not account for any possible capacitance that may smooth out the spikes, and showed how contrived their graphs were.

Are you aware of any evidence that electromigration will be accelerated to a degree that the CPU will be noticeably degraded before it's useful life is over given the same loaded vcore using manual vs adaptive vcore?

Do you have any thoughts on my discussion about stress tests and the speed of electromigration vs running manual vcore and the speed of electromigration at idle/low-load?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> lol another great example of sucking eggs, giving an EE a layman flowing water analogy.
> 
> @jason4207 No disrespect but I don't think anyone is disputing the rate of degradation between the separate methods, but it seems to me you're arguing your case as this is the method you have chosen personally, rather than it being the more apt one.


No disrespect taken!







All but one of my rigs is setup with adaptive vcore. My g3258 rig was difficult to get adaptive voltage working on, and it seemed to require slightly higher vcore than manual mode. I felt that after running stress tests for a couple of weeks I was doing more harm than good in the long run, so I bailed and went back to my manual vcore settings.

I do have a BS in computer engineering, and did get to play in the clean room doing some basic lithography on silicon wafers in college over a decade ago, but I haven't taken a career in the field. I love to learn, though, and this discussion has been enlightening! Got to talk to the experts to get the valuable info! Worth more than gold!


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason4207*
> 
> Sweet! Thank you for the scope readings! I love to be proven wrong, that's how we learn new things.
> 
> I still do not think there is any appreciable damage being done running with manual vcore since current is so low when the power saving features are active, but I definitely recognize that there is some benefit to trying to get adaptive voltage stable and you have allieved some of my theoretical fears of voltage spikes from years past. I believe the source of my fears was an old anandtech article that mainly dealt with LLC and voltage spikes during overshoot and ringback events.
> 
> I actually argued against their findings in a long discussion on another OC forum several years ago. I felt they did not account for any possible capacitance that may smooth out the spikes, and showed how contrived their graphs were.


The Anandtech article you cite was written by a close friend of mine named Kris Boughton. We were both writing for Anandtech at the same time. Kris is a power engineer and the article in question was written to explain Vdroop and LLC (what happens when LLC is not sufficient). While Vdroop is part of the topic at hand, the article should not be confused directly with the topic we have been discussing today.


----------



## obiwansotti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> It's all good. I gave up on this thing ever being more than an expensive novelty quite a while back, but the masochist in me would still like to live to see the day that it actually runs the memory at 3200 - I've been told it's easy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In other news, in the hundreds of re-boots I've been through since switching PSUs, I've never encountered the CPU overvoltage thing again. But I have taken to using a heavy extension cord with the plug next to me. I can yank that faster than I can reach the switch on the PSU.


If it makes you feel better, being that I believe you said we have the same ram, I can't hit 3200 either.

Anybody know how to screen shot or just dump the setting for UEFI to a file?

Just doing a little stress testing now, but I believe my final results will in bios be 101 x 45/42/2666, but the bclk only shows <99 in cpu-z.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I was quoting Sir Rolf.


A landmark demonstration of patience by many folks today.








lol - mowing all day ~ 14 acres... time to get on the R1 and sht myself.










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




yes - it's overclocked too.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *obiwansotti*
> 
> If it makes you feel better, being that I believe you said we have the same ram, I can't hit 3200 either.
> 
> Anybody know how to screen shot or just dump the setting for UEFI to a file?
> 
> Just doing a little stress testing now, but I believe my final results will in bios be 101 x 45/42/2666, but the bclk only shows <99 in cpu-z.


Compromise - The Cross Between Excellence and Mediocrity.









You can save your UEFI screenshots with a USB stick and the PrintScreen button - not sure but I think you need to use a USB 2.0 slot.


----------



## lilchronic

Fixed voltage FTW

I ran a i7 920 D0 @ 4.2Ghz with 1.42v fixed for 5years and it still runs that speed no degradation noticed.

when i got a 3570k i ran 5Ghz with 1.368v offset /adaptive and the chip degraded in a year, needed 1.4v later down the road to get it stable again

I think the degradation had something to do with the voltage constantly fluctuating from .9v to 1.35v all the time, not sure if thats so good for the chip or not? But since then i have never ran adaptive/ offset voltage and haven't see any signs of degradation.


----------



## Jpmboy

I have a 2700K at 4.8 running "adaptive" since launch (on a cheapo asrock e3gen3). no change whatsoever. There are so many factors that can lead to degradation, hard to pin it to one thing IMO, especially with one example - in either direction. This is why folks are attracted (okay some folks) to overclocking... sure there's a foundation of science, but the art remains.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> I think the degradation had something to do with the voltage constantly fluctuating from .9v to 1.35v all the time, not sure if thats so good for the chip or not? But since then i have never ran adaptive/ offset voltage and haven't see any signs of degradation.


The CPU holds processing any info while Vcc settles, so no this would not have damaged the CPU in itself. I've had CPUs degrade regardless of the voltage mode used.

Ultimately the benefits of dynamic voltage lend to a cooler and quieter system for the most part.


----------



## obiwansotti

So it's a pretty aggressive overclock, but it doesn't thermal throttle even though it was like 80f in the house last night when I ran it for 8 hours with AIDA64.

I don't think I'm leaving anything on the table with this, but let me know if I missed something.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> A landmark demonstration of patience by many folks today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol - mowing all day ~ 14 acres... time to get on the R1 and sht myself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes - it's overclocked too.


Death trap







. (Coming from the guy with a 400bhp 4 door Japanese hatchback)


----------



## Silent Scone

I have a 2600K here that's definitely degraded on manual voltage @ 1.42v - I don't think there's any evidence documented to suggest dynamic voltages have any impairing effect on this


----------



## woSaa

My [email protected] 4,4GHz run 24/7 stable with this Settings i'm happy


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Death trap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . (Coming from the guy with a 400bhp 4 door Japanese hatchback)


not too hard for either to get out from under ya.


----------



## GunnzAkimbo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *obiwansotti*
> 
> If it makes you feel better, being that I believe you said we have the same ram, I can't hit 3200 either.
> 
> Anybody know how to screen shot or just dump the setting for UEFI to a file?
> 
> Just doing a little stress testing now, but I believe my final results will in bios be 101 x 45/42/2666, but the bclk only shows <99 in cpu-z.


SA Agent needs a boost.

On mine it will set 1.35v auto.

Thats the XMP profile setting for Kingston HyperX Predator 3000.

So try 100FSB, select 3200mhz memory, and system agent boost.


----------



## zerophase

So, I got my 4.6 stable for a 12 hour test of Aida64. Now, I'm starting over on the 100 strap trying to get 4.7 stable. Vcore and vcache is set to 1.35 with 1.9 input voltage. If I run into any stability issues with just the core at this speed, which voltages should I try increasing first?

Just passed a 10 minute stress test at 4.7. Going to let it run for an hour and see if it holds.


----------



## steadly2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerophase*
> 
> So, I got my 4.6 stable for a 12 hour test of Aida64. Now, I'm starting over on the 100 strap trying to get 4.7 stable. Vcore and vcache is set to 1.35 with 1.9 input voltage. If I run into any stability issues with just the core at this speed, which voltages should I try increasing first?
> 
> Just passed a 10 minute stress test at 4.7. Going to let it run for an hour and see if it holds.


I think the input voltage may need a bit more when going over 1.3v of core voltage, especially when adding voltage to other items. I'm not sure, but if its unstable try 1.95v, and up to 2v. Most people here will recommend staying under 2v, but not all. I was able to lower my vcore from 1.35v to 1.26v at 4.5ghz when i upped my input from 1.9v to 1.95v. I didn't even realized I was being held back by it.







good luck with your OC'ing.


----------



## obiwansotti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerophase*
> 
> So, I got my 4.6 stable for a 12 hour test of Aida64. Now, I'm starting over on the 100 strap trying to get 4.7 stable. Vcore and vcache is set to 1.35 with 1.9 input voltage. If I run into any stability issues with just the core at this speed, which voltages should I try increasing first?
> 
> Just passed a 10 minute stress test at 4.7. Going to let it run for an hour and see if it holds.


lucky dog, I was really hoping to get 4.7


----------



## zerophase

4.7 seems to be stable. 4.8 crashes 2 minutes into running Aida64 with 1.98 input, 1.4 vcore, and 1.35 vcache. The blue screen is clock_watchdog_timeout. Any suggestions on pushing 4.8 other than raising input up to 2.0?


----------



## Cannon19932006

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerophase*
> 
> 4.7 seems to be stable. 4.8 crashes 2 minutes into running Aida64 with 1.98 input, 1.4 vcore, and 1.35 vcache. The blue screen is clock_watchdog_timeout. Any suggestions on pushing 4.8 other than raising input up to 2.0?


Clock watchdog timeout on the 2700k was more vcore or lower frequency.


----------



## zerophase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cannon19932006*
> 
> Clock watchdog timeout on the 2700k was more vcore or lower frequency.


Hmm, don't know if it's safe to run vcore above 1.4. Is 1.45 the absolute limit I should push it to for a 24/7 stable overclock? I did find in the past raising vcache a bit helped stabilize the chip, even without overclocking the uncore. But, that was for stability issues that failed after a much longer running stress test.


----------



## m0n4g3

Hi Guys,

New to OC.net, but been in the overclocking game for a LONG while (Duron 900 days!)

http://valid.x86.fr/8jejcr

That's my stable overclock on mine.

Seems like my uncore is pretty average it seems, can't get it past 4200, nor will it respond to anything over 1.4v.


----------



## obiwansotti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GunnzAkimbo*
> 
> SA Agent needs a boost.
> On mine it will set 1.35v auto.
> Thats the XMP profile setting for Kingston HyperX Predator 3000.
> 
> So try 100FSB, select 3200mhz memory, and system agent boost.


What ya know, that totally worked. OTOH benchmarks are almost exactly the same. I guess 2666 is the point where memory bandwidth stops having a large impact.


----------



## Gerbacio

Does anyone here rock a evga board?


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dr Mad*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> Sadly for me, I think my new 5960X died again after only 2 days of use.
> The previous one was related to IMC that couldn't even handle stock ram anymore (freeze at windows boot / on the desktop).
> 
> I received a new one (L511C788) which seems to be a good batch : 4500 at 1.15v Cinebench R15.
> 
> I use 2 of that Kingston kit :
> 
> http://www.overclockers.com/forums/showthread.php/753221-Kingston-HyperX-Predator-16GB-DDR4-3000-CL15-HX430C15PB2K4-16
> 
> And that one :
> 
> http://www.gskill.com/en/product/f4-2400c15q-32grr
> 
> I also got a new Asus R5E and replaced Corsair AX1200i by EVGA Supernova G2 1600.
> 
> Everything's watercooled.
> 
> At the beginning of my tests, I could see that the culprit was indeed the CPU as the new one could handle 8x4Gb Kingston at 3000 / 125 strap. I passed 450% coverage HCI Memtest Pro (16 threads with 1750 memory).
> 
> But yesterday, I saw that memory dropped from 32Gb to 24.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go back to the UEFI and now I can't do anything with 125 strap and 3000 memory.
> Sometimes the Windows loading stop and MB reboots, sometime it freezes on the desktop within a minute.
> 
> The only way to avoid that is to let the cache min & max at Auto.
> As soon as I up the cache by one increment, it fails to boot even it it means a maximum cache of 2500.
> 
> Same story with G.Skill 4x8 kit that usually handles 3000 C15.17.17.49.2T.
> 
> This is with :
> 
> CPU 4500 1.22v
> cache up to 1.25
> SA from 1.05 to 1.11
> Input 1.95 and LLC6
> 
> Dram Eventual from 1.36 to 1.41
> 
> I think's this isn't a normal behavior and let me think the CPU already degraded.
> 
> At 100 strap, everething's ok and I can run 4x4 at 3200 / cache 4500 / CPU 4500 without problem.
> Obviously, it's a different story with 4x8 at 3200 but I can run Aida benchmark and I never lose any dimm.
> 
> Problem is related to 125 strap and cache with memory up to 3000.
> 
> What do you thing about that?
> 
> My personal thought is that R5E (and other Asus MB with OC socket) could be a 5960X killer. This is my second CPU dying with that MB, I find hard to believe that it's pure coincidence. Something's wrong with OC socket and the voltage regulation.


You could have a bad board. Personally I think your voltages are too high for 24/7 use, especially with a potentially good chip ( 4.5 @ 1.15V is REALLY good, ESPECIALLY pre J on ambient )

It could also just be the initial cach degradation as described several times in this forum. Try playing more, less voltage is good, VCCSA can have a "dead" spot in which more and less doens't do much, but once you get below that dead spot you might be able to run VCCSSA lower than you thought it could









For example on my chip, VCCSA @ 2666 64GB tights wont be stable at 0.98 or 0.99 under load, but is stable at 0.975V under load or 1.001V under load.


----------



## Silent Scone

Novatech assured me these were black lol...







. Definitely not bomb disposal material that chap.

Back with results in about 3 months...

c14 3200 ticks over a charm, seemingly some patience, tuning and digging needed for 3333+ for my CPU and board.


----------



## zerophase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Novatech assured me these were black lol...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Definitely not bomb disposal material that chap.
> 
> Back with results in about 3 months...
> 
> c14 3200 ticks over a charm, seemingly some patience, tuning and digging needed for 3333+ for my CPU and board.


Nice and clean looking.


----------



## Silent Scone

Thanks, bit of a god bless America colour scheme calamity going on with this new kit but that's what the side panels for lol. Off out whilst testing ticks over.


----------



## zerophase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Thanks, bit of a god bless America colour scheme calamity going on with this new kit but that's what the side panels for lol. Off out whilst testing ticks over.


I had a similar thing happen with EK's red coolant turning out mauve when mixed.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerophase*
> 
> Hmm, d*on't know if it's safe to run vcore above 1.4.* Is 1.45 the absolute limit I should push it to for a 24/7 stable overclock? I did find in the past raising vcache a bit helped stabilize the chip, even without overclocking the uncore. But, that was for stability issues that failed after a much longer running stress test.


not advisable.


----------



## zerophase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> not advisable.


Is it because of temps or degradation from voltage?

I tried 1.42 and was still crashing just as fast with one core spiking up to 86°c. The rest were pretty cool between 60 and 70. (temps don't really go down if running my fans or pump faster)

Either my Indigo Xtreme didn't reflow perfectly, or I need to delid the cpu to get that cores temp down. I'm kind of thinking I should reapply the tim, considering I was getting similar temps on that core on air.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerophase*
> 
> or I need to delid the cpu to get that cores temp down.


Hello

Not advisable. Doing so is beyond the capability of most all users.


----------



## Silent Scone

Doubt there is much to be gained by delidding these CPU

Having little luck stabilizing 3333, little disappointed but I didn't expect it to be easy. Sticking to the sacred and known good ruling working on this at the moment

C14-16-16-38 1T 1.42v 3200


----------



## zerophase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Doubt there is much to be gained by delidding these CPU


Yeah, sounds like it's soldered on anyways. I bet Indigo Xtreme has less than ideal contact on that core. I'll reapply it when I add graphics cards to my loop.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerophase*
> 
> *Yeah, sounds like it's soldered on anyways*. I bet Indigo Xtreme has less than ideal contact on that core. I'll reapply it when I add graphics cards to my loop.


Sounds? You can tell that by tapping it?









Answered your own question there


----------



## zerophase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Sounds? You can tell that by tapping it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Answered your own question there


I just looked it up. I seriously wouldn't consider voiding the warranty for 100 mhz more.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerophase*
> 
> *Is it because of temps or degradation from voltage*?
> 
> I tried 1.42 and was still crashing just as fast with one core spiking up to 86°c. The rest were pretty cool between 60 and 70. (temps don't really go down if running my fans or pump faster)
> 
> Either my Indigo Xtreme didn't reflow perfectly, or I need to delid the cpu to get that cores temp down. I'm kind of thinking I should reapply the tim, considering I was getting similar temps on that core on air.


what cpu? what cooling?
fill out rig builder and add your rig to your sig block (how to link in mine).


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steadly2004*
> 
> I think the input voltage may need a bit more when going over 1.3v of core voltage, especially when adding voltage to other items. I'm not sure, but if its unstable try 1.95v, and up to 2v. Most people here will recommend staying under 2v, but not all. I was able to lower my vcore from 1.35v to 1.26v at 4.5ghz when i upped my input from 1.9v to 1.95v. I didn't even realized I was being held back by it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> good luck with your OC'ing.


VCCIN is such a weird thing. I can run 4.3GHz with 1.77V and 1.24V of Vcore, but running 4.5GHz requires 1.98V of VCCIN with 1.3V of Vcore. Running 1.93V of VCCIN, I need 1.34V of Vcore. X99 eh?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> VCCIN is such a weird thing. I can run 4.3GHz with 1.77V and 1.24V of Vcore, but running 4.5GHz requires 1.98V of VCCIN with 1.3V of Vcore. Running 1.93V of VCCIN, I need 1.34V of Vcore. X99 eh?


That's not so much down to (albeit a part of) the frequency more the voltage required to get you there. Also depends on other aspects of the OC such as uncore and DRAM configuration. Requiring less vcore with more VCCIN is understandable as it supplies the CPU


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> VCCIN is such a weird thing. I can run 4.3GHz with 1.77V and 1.24V of Vcore, but running 4.5GHz requires 1.98V of VCCIN with 1.3V of Vcore. Running 1.93V of VCCIN, I need 1.34V of Vcore. X99 eh?


Hello

If all all other settings remain the same this difference is due to the response and recovery time of the FIVR.


----------



## zerophase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> what cpu? what cooling?
> fill out rig builder and add your rig to your sig block (how to link in mine).


Alright, added my rig to my sig.

@Silent Scone Have any tips for getting DDR 4 stable on 100 strap. I'm running Ripjaws 4 3000 Been playing with system agent and keep locking up during post. I heard 3200 tends to be easier to get stable on the 100 strap, but don't know where to start for that with my memory.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> If all all other settings remain the same this difference is due to the response and recovery time of the FIVR.


Guess I'll try setting it to High Performance (I use balanced) and check again.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerophase*
> 
> Alright, added my rig to my sig.
> 
> @Silent Scone Have any tips for getting DDR 4 stable on 100 strap. I'm running Ripjaws 4 3000 Been playing with system agent and keep locking up during post. I heard 3200 tends to be easier to get stable on the 100 strap, but don't know where to start for that with my memory.


Use 1.25 for 3000, 3000 on 100 strap will require more tuning than you'll wish to put in. Intel seemingly missed the boat on this one. 3200 on 100 strap is very strong, most users should be able to dial in 3200 on 100 strap as long as the DIMMs are capable

1000% pass 14-16-16-38 1T 1.42v 16GB 3200

4.4 1.2v 4.2 uncore 1.255v

1.92v VCINN LLC6


----------



## zerophase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Use 1.25 for 3000, 3000 on 100 strap will require more tuning than you'll wish to put in. Intel seemingly missed the boat on this one. 3200 on 100 strap is very strong, most users should be able to dial in 3200 on 100 strap as long as the DIMMs are capable
> 
> 1000% pass 14-16-16-38 1T 1.42v 16GB 3200
> 
> 4.4 1.2v 4.2 uncore 1.255v
> 
> 1.92v VCINN LLC6


Just start with 3200 and leave the timings on stock?

Oh wow, it just booted without issue. Even getting 3000 working on 125 took more work.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerophase*
> 
> Just start with 3200 and leave the timings on stock?


Try the XMP timings but be sure to switch to 100 strap if using the xmp profile.


----------



## Gerbacio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Try the XMP timings but be sure to switch to 100 strap if using the xmp profile.


i couldnt make 3000mhz work so i got 3200mhz ram and its working flawlessly....now im switching back to win 8 since i figure most of my lock ups are caused by nvidia drivers not playing nice with win 10! so i guess back to the drawing board


----------



## zerophase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Try the XMP timings but be sure to switch to 100 strap if using the xmp profile.


Started stressing the system and it just rebooted. Also the cpu usage graph in Aida64 won't stay at 100%, but no throttling gets detected. Should I try playing around with system agent first?


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Guess I'll try setting it to High Performance (I use balanced) and check again.


Hello

While the large difference in frequency and voltage between idle and load can compound the issue it has more to do with the dynamics of the FIVR being able to react quickly enough to the changing load at a given frequency and voltage.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gerbacio*
> 
> i couldnt make 3000mhz work so i got 3200mhz ram and its working flawlessly....now im switching back to win 8 since i figure most of my lock ups are caused by nvidia drivers not playing nice with win 10! so i guess back to the drawing board


3000 even with 1.25 can be tricky on some CPU. Took me awhile to eradicate all training issues.


----------



## zerophase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> 3000 even with 1.25 can be tricky on some CPU. Took me awhile to eradicate all training issues.


Slowly, stepping my system agent up while running superpi. If superpi crashes or throws an error I raise it another notch. At 1.08 currently.


----------



## Cannon19932006

How important is uncore for performance and how do you guys generally test to see if it's stable?


----------



## Dr Mad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Panic? then all is working? wth?
> C'mon man. so your cpu is not dead and runs 3200 ram - right?. 4500 cache? what voltage?? ( and why 4500? - it's useless unless it's under 1.25V) You didn't degrade your CPU ( and they DO NOT degrade themselves - stop blaming the equipment). Dropping a ram channel or a couple of sticks is a common symptom of, frankly, a bad ram OC. And requires CAREFUL tuning. Why "cry wolf"???
> Hopefully, you avoid killing another CPU. read the guides, work on a modest OC at first (eg, 4375 on 125 or 4400 on 100, ram @ 2666) and once you gain some comfort/experience, take her up slow from there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> btw - your personal thought is flat out wrong.


Perhaps I jumped to conclusion a bit too fast concerning the R5E but I have my reason I'll detail later.

My english is certainly bad and maybe I mispelled something.
But obviously, you know better than me about my CPU so if it's so easy for you, I guess you have a clear explanation for that :

1 - day one (10 days ago approx...) 8x4Gb XMP3000 perfectly recognized by the system with the 5960X replacement. Run perfect with all settings at stock in UEFI --> previous CPU dead (probably IMC).
2 - Returning from vacation 7 days later, I begin OC, knowing that batch could run Cinebench R15 4500 with 1.15v in bios (1.9v input LLC6).
Starting from 125 strap to keep my ram at 3000 C15.16.16.39.2T (official specs), 4500 CPU (vcore upped by 0.07v beyond the absolute minimum to pass Cinebench R15) and cache at 4275 (1.23v)
SA at 1.02.
Full manual voltages when searching OC stability.

That day (monday 24), I let HCI Memtest Pro running for 4-5 hours / 450% coverage without error.
So I ran 1 hour OCCT large data and it passed.

3 - The day after, I notice jitters in Ableton Live with demanding plugins. And then I see in Windows System that ram capacity was only 24Gb.

4 - In UEFI, I didn't see anything wrong, especially for dram timings/voltages. (eventual was 1.35)
I upped that voltage to 1.38 since there's 8dimms, loosen the timing a bit and after reboot, I got 32Gb again.
But exiting UEFI bios resulted in freeze at Windows loading screen.

So I cleared the CMOS, ran everything at stock except ram at 3000 (manual settings) and no problem.
Upping the CPU to 4500, still no problem.
Upping the cache to 4275 --> freeze (on logo screen or on the desktop)
Resetting the cache to stock --> no problem
Ok so I set the min to 12 and max to 24, 3000 so basically the same frequency for stock 5960X. --> freeze

5 - Removed Kingston kit for G.Skill 4x8 and I experienced the exact same thing. So I can exclude defective stick(s) or something...

So one day it works flawlessly (with really reasonable voltages, I insist) and "no go" the day after and you say that I'm worrying for nothing... I should have missed something and I'd really appreciate how you can state that the CPU is still 100% functionning.
I said I've far less problems in 100 strap but that doesn't mean IMC didn't degrade.

"Why 4500 cache"? Only because I'd want to see how far it could go with 1.25v and see if I could go further than on 125 strap.

I don't claim I know everything about X99 and that I don't need to learn anything but I think I have experience enough to understand what it demands when it comes to overclocking hardware.
Saying that, I'm an early X99 buyer and it took me a large amount of time to assimilate how that platform works.

On that french hardware forum http://forum.hardware.fr/hfr/OverclockingCoolingModding/CPU/haswell-5960x-5930k-sujet_282328_1.htm - we are 5-6 to have experienced dead CPU and we all have Asus MB. Most of the time, it's related to IMC/cache and a close friend of mine has his Xeon dead after a CPU overvolt message before BIOS post (Asus X99 WS).

This plus All I could have read after my first 5960X died (here on OC.net, overclockers.co.uk etc.)

I know that's not enough to blame the MB but admit that it's confusing








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> You could have a bad board. Personally I think your voltages are too high for 24/7 use, especially with a potentially good chip ( 4.5 @ 1.15V is REALLY good, ESPECIALLY pre J on ambient )
> 
> It could also just be the initial cach degradation as described several times in this forum. Try playing more, less voltage is good, VCCSA can have a "dead" spot in which more and less doens't do much, but once you get below that dead spot you might be able to run VCCSSA lower than you thought it could
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For example on my chip, VCCSA @ 2666 64GB tights wont be stable at 0.98 or 0.99 under load, but is stable at 0.975V under load or 1.001V under load


Hello,
I'm suprised you think my voltages are too high for 24/7 use.
Or you're refering to VCCSA?
But what you say is interesting, I'll try different level of SA voltage but I don't think it will clear the cache problem on 125 strap









edit : could you be more specific about what you call *initial* cache degradation?

Thanks.


----------



## zerophase

@Silent Scone so far, my best run in superpi has been 1.16 system agent with a successful finish of the test. But, I couldn't run hi for more than a second.

Every voltage above 1.16 to 1.21 has been all over the place with how many loops I can finish. Just keep pushing higher or explore around 1.16?


----------



## rt123

Bringing Superpi in this thread.









That's a bold strategy cotton, let's see how that pays off.


----------



## moorhen2

New board and ram just arrived, thought I would give the ram a run on my R5E, early testing.









http://s572.photobucket.com/user/moorhen2/media/Capture63.jpg.html


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Bringing Superpi in this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a bold strategy cotton, let's see how that pays off.


Nothing wrong with SuperPi, lol.


----------



## zerophase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Bringing Superpi in this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a bold strategy cotton, let's see how that pays off.


It just let's me get a quick failure.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moorhen2*
> 
> Nothing wrong with SuperPi, lol.


Lol.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerophase*
> 
> It just let's me get a quick failure.


Okay.


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerophase*
> 
> Slowly, stepping my system agent up while running superpi. If superpi crashes or throws an error I raise it another notch. At 1.08 currently.


Have you tried going down, higher is not always better.


----------



## rt123

@moorhen2 Are those the Orange Corsairs..??


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> @moorhen2 Are those the Orange Corsairs..??


I wish, no the LPX version, lol


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moorhen2*
> 
> I wish, no the LPX version, lol


I see. Later on, do share how those OC.

I wonder if there is a Significant binning difference between Vengeance & Dom Plats..


----------



## zerophase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moorhen2*
> 
> Have you tried going down, higher is not always better.


I started a 1.02 and didn't start doing well in superpi until 1.12. Before, that it would either crash, error or bid very quickly.

1.16 has been my best so far, but corsair link crashed that time. Going to go look around there if 1.3 is no good.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Bringing Superpi in this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a bold strategy cotton, let's see how that pays off.


Nothing wrong with running Pi if that's what your requirements are







. As he suggested, it serves as a fair means to gauge if settings are worth persisting with.


----------



## zerophase

@Silent Scone if I find a setting that works for 3200, would 3333 have around the same system agent?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Use 1.25 for 3000, 3000 on 100 strap will require more tuning than you'll wish to put in. Intel seemingly missed the boat on this one. 3200 on 100 strap is very strong, most users should be able to dial in 3200 on 100 strap as long as the DIMMs are capable
> 
> 1000% pass 14-16-16-38 1T 1.42v 16GB 3200
> 
> 4.4 1.2v 4.2 uncore 1.255v
> 
> 1.92v VCINN LLC6
> 
> **


nice! I have to putz with thatt 3466 kit i got. It lust so clean running this 8x4GB kit, my patience gets short with the 3466 kit..

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gerbacio*
> 
> i couldnt make 3000mhz work so i got 3200mhz ram and its working flawlessly....now im switching back to win 8 since i figure most of my lock ups are caused by nvidia drivers not playing nice with win 10! so i guess back to the drawing board


I'm using the new driver on w10 and it's doing fine in cadaw and BO3. which driver? W10 should work fine if the kit is stable.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




1h BO3 multiplayer.. it's an arcade game for sure


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cannon19932006*
> 
> How important is uncore for performance and how do you guys generally test to see if it's stable?


2 hours AID64 Cache stress and HCI memtest can usually lock it down
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moorhen2*
> 
> New board and ram just arrived, thought I would give the ram a run on my R5E, early testing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://s572.photobucket.com/user/moorhen2/media/Capture63.jpg.html


I was getting the same krap throughput (4400/4000) with my 3466 kit... I must have the timings F'ed up. The Gskill 3466 V's are samsung...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moorhen2*
> 
> Have you tried going down, higher is not always better.


^^ This !!!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerophase*
> 
> @Silent Scone if I find a setting that works for 3200, would 3333 have around the same system agent?


no, not really. 3333 will be more like 3000 in terms of getting it to run solid.


----------



## Silent Scone

My Corsair K40 has decided to die lol. Seems slightly coincidental TBH. I thought it was corruption at POST but it's actually full on dead. Blinking at me and the firmware application won't see it.







.

It's a sign, RGB magic time... Actually in truth, Corsair's software leaves a lot to be desired. Sorry Corsair but it's true.


----------



## moorhen2

@jpmboy, yeh, these Corsair 3400's are also Sammies. Well i decided to load the XMP, 167 strap, and bclk 170 for 3400.

http://s572.photobucket.com/user/moorhen2/media/Capture64.jpg.html


----------



## Silent Scone

Yes that's what the Gskill 3400c16 kit here at XMP applies, it's sloppy Joe. Samsung too obviously


----------



## moorhen2

Just wanted to try xmp, gone back to 125 strap and 127.6 bclk, going to see what I can do with timings, I got them to go with my new SOC Champion board, but not got it set up yet.


----------



## m0n4g3

Just a couple of quick question fellas.

1) Why do you guys bump the bclck slightly higher than the strap?

2) 1.3v on core and uncore, are they safe voltages? with 1.9vccin and 1.112 SA?


----------



## Gerbacio

ok reflashed BIOS, re installed windows 8 instead of 10...ran Aida for 5 hours flawlessly.......played for a bit and BOOM code 54 again

Memory initialization error. No usable memory detected

i have corsair memory and Gskill Memory still here (havent returned the corsair sticks)

i have no clue what else to do

im super upset!

can i add voltage to anything ??? it happens after a while on a boot on default or on any setting for that matter!


----------



## Gerbacio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gerbacio*
> 
> ok reflashed BIOS, re installed windows 8 instead of 10...ran Aida for 5 hours flawlessly.......played for a bit and BOOM code 54 again
> 
> Memory initialization error. No usable memory detected
> 
> i have corsair memory and Gskill Memory still here (havent returned the corsair sticks)
> 
> i have no clue what else to do
> 
> im super upset!
> 
> can i add voltage to anything ??? it happens after a while on a boot on default or on any setting for that matter!


im going to quote myself cause i feel like a dummy!

it could be fixed ...it could not ....

multiple things

when i flashed the bios yesterday it deleted all my settings, i accidentally instead of doing what i thought was 1.3 ....i did 1.2 on the processor (works to my advantage cause its a lot lower and seems super stable aida 5 hours)

i think i fixed it ...i took the entire PC appart, i reseated everything...the processor moved what i felt different than when i first put it!! it hasnt given me a single error and ive been playing trying to replicate the problem again without any success !


----------



## zerophase

Think I'm going to stay at my working 4.6 settings. While playing around with memory presets on 4.7 I started noticing the bios freezing, and Windows throwing an error at boot. The bios would freeze if I went into it after that error. Not sure what I did, but even trying to run my saved 4.7 settings, after switching to it on a safe boot caused the same bios freeze and Windows error.


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerophase*
> 
> Think I'm going to stay at my working 4.6 settings. While playing around with memory presets on 4.7 I started noticing the bios freezing, and Windows throwing an error at boot. The bios would freeze if I went into it after that error. Not sure what I did, but even trying to run my saved 4.7 settings, after switching to it on a safe boot caused the same bios freeze and Windows error.


Bios freeze usually is instable memory or unstable cache.

Here's one of those fun "memories" thing. I whipped out the eh old 3300C16 dominator plat sammies. Binned each stick individually. Not sure if I'll keep them, since they don't compare to new samsungs at all. At least is quad X99 validated

Unfortunately I couldn't get a full 1HR stressapp in as I managed to corrupt the SSD. It seems that the bootloader got corrupted somehow ( I forced power off many times, and got more than a handful kernel panics as I was binning 1 stick at a time quite aggressively ) ( I did 1-10 minutes of stressapp per stick )

Need to find my HCI+ license, but I think 3333 C15-16-17-35-1T auto else @ 1.395V 4 sticks is pretty solid with 0.985V VCCSA


----------



## zerophase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> Bios freeze usually is instable memory or unstable cache.
> 
> Here's one of those fun "memories" thing. I whipped out the eh old 3300C16 dominator plat sammies. Binned each stick individually. Not sure if I'll keep them, since they don't compare to new samsungs at all. At least is quad X99 validated
> 
> Unfortunately I couldn't get a full 1HR stressapp in as I managed to corrupt the SSD. It seems that the bootloader got corrupted somehow ( I forced power off many times, and got more than a handful kernel panics as I was binning 1 stick at a time quite aggressively ) ( I did 1-10 minutes of stressapp per stick )
> 
> Need to find my HCI+ license, but I think 3333 C15-16-17-35-1T auto else @ 1.395V 4 sticks is pretty solid with 0.985V VCCSA


I'm probably going to wait on a new memory kit before chasing higher speeds. Klevv Cras will probably get dropped in for looks, plus from what I've read their sticks overclock really well.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerophase*
> 
> I'm probably going to wait on a new memory kit before chasing higher speeds. Klevv Cras will probably get dropped in for looks, plus from what I've read their sticks overclock really well.


Klev is a Hynix subsidiary.


----------



## Evo X

Just from the small amount of research I've done, seems like I have a pretty good chip.

What do you guys think?

Running 5820K at 4.4Ghz core and cache stable at only 1.16v. 30C idle temps that max out in the low 50C range with full load with this Kraken X61 cooler.

Bumping it up to 4.5Ghz needs 1.22v to be stable. 4.6 needs 1.29v. Haven't tried to push it further. Not sure the extra heat is worth it.


----------



## sblantipodi

hi, can you tell me the default temperature when your cores start to throttle please?
at default settings my X99 Deluxe shutdown the PC when one cores reach 95c. but no throttle before 95c.

I can set this parameter manually but I don't know what to set on it.


----------



## pewpewlazer

Just got my 5820k/ASROCK Extreme4 combo up and running last night and it's frustrating to say the least. 4.5ghz with auto everything and 1.3Vcore seems to be rock stable. 4.6ghz is hit or miss for even a quick benchmark run of RealBench and I've tried up to 1.375Vcore and 2.2Vin (which I gather isn't the greatest idea?). Typically after a BSOD at 4.6ghz, my mouse/keyboard will freeze up in the BIOS, but I noticed the clock seems to keep ticking on the screen. Is this the "BIOS freeze" related to memory/cache mentioned a few posts up? I'm running ddr2400 and 3.3ghz uncore so I doubt that, but are there any memory timings that are particularly stressful on the memory controller and limit CPU frequency? I have all the ram timings on "auto", but I'm wondering if the auto settings may be too aggressive? I haven't delved into ram tweaking since the good ol days of BH5 and D9 so I might as well be looking at an astrophysics text book when I open the ram menu.

Also in search of a safe stability testing tool after reading about the newer version of Prime95, I ended up downloading AIDA64. However, it mentioned adding AVX2 benchmarks in the latest version. Is the FPU test still "safe" or does it run AVX2 instructions now? HWmonitor was showing ~180w power consumption while running it compared to ~145w while running RealBench. I'd hate to toast my new chip because of my ignorance in software choice. Currently downloading BF4 for some "real world" testing.


----------



## zerophase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pewpewlazer*
> 
> Just got my 5820k/ASROCK Extreme4 combo up and running last night and it's frustrating to say the least. 4.5ghz with auto everything and 1.3Vcore seems to be rock stable. 4.6ghz is hit or miss for even a quick benchmark run of RealBench and I've tried up to 1.375Vcore and 2.2Vin (which I gather isn't the greatest idea?). Typically after a BSOD at 4.6ghz, my mouse/keyboard will freeze up in the BIOS, but I noticed the clock seems to keep ticking on the screen. Is this the "BIOS freeze" related to memory/cache mentioned a few posts up? I'm running ddr2400 and 3.3ghz uncore so I doubt that, but are there any memory timings that are particularly stressful on the memory controller and limit CPU frequency? I have all the ram timings on "auto", but I'm wondering if the auto settings may be too aggressive? I haven't delved into ram tweaking since the good ol days of BH5 and D9 so I might as well be looking at an astrophysics text book when I open the ram menu.
> 
> Also in search of a safe stability testing tool after reading about the newer version of Prime95, I ended up downloading AIDA64. However, it mentioned adding AVX2 benchmarks in the latest version. Is the FPU test still "safe" or does it run AVX2 instructions now? HWmonitor was showing ~180w power consumption while running it compared to ~145w while running RealBench. I'd hate to toast my new chip because of my ignorance in software choice. Currently downloading BF4 for some "real world" testing.


To get 4.5 or 4.6 ghz stable, before overclocking the memory or cache I had to increase vcache a bit. I think I set it to 1.2 or so, and made sure vinput was .5 higher than vcore.


----------



## Pawelr98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pewpewlazer*
> 
> Just got my 5820k/ASROCK Extreme4 combo up and running last night and it's frustrating to say the least. 4.5ghz with auto everything and 1.3Vcore seems to be rock stable. 4.6ghz is hit or miss for even a quick benchmark run of RealBench and I've tried up to 1.375Vcore and 2.2Vin (which I gather isn't the greatest idea?). Typically after a BSOD at 4.6ghz, my mouse/keyboard will freeze up in the BIOS, but I noticed the clock seems to keep ticking on the screen. Is this the "BIOS freeze" related to memory/cache mentioned a few posts up? I'm running ddr2400 and 3.3ghz uncore so I doubt that, but are there any memory timings that are particularly stressful on the memory controller and limit CPU frequency? I have all the ram timings on "auto", but I'm wondering if the auto settings may be too aggressive? I haven't delved into ram tweaking since the good ol days of BH5 and D9 so I might as well be looking at an astrophysics text book when I open the ram menu.
> 
> Also in search of a safe stability testing tool after reading about the newer version of Prime95, I ended up downloading AIDA64. However, it mentioned adding AVX2 benchmarks in the latest version. Is the FPU test still "safe" or does it run AVX2 instructions now? HWmonitor was showing ~180w power consumption while running it compared to ~145w while running RealBench. I'd hate to toast my new chip because of my ignorance in software choice. Currently downloading BF4 for some "real world" testing.


I have the same board and cpu.

The board is tricky sometimes but for 160$(open-box microcenter discount) I won't complain.
Check the following:
-Ram in slots in alphabetical order(A1,B1,C1,D1)- May have some trouble without this(in my case it was inability to POST)
-Lock the unused voltages at stock values
-Try 133mhz dram reference clock (NOT BLCK)-should be under ram settings, helps a lot with ram stability(freezing is either cache or ram)

I also had trouble at 4.6ghz with 4.5ghz beeing perfectly stable.
In my case 2.05Vccin was the key. Maybe check values closer to 2Vccin.


----------



## SDhydro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> hi, can you tell me the default temperature when your cores start to throttle please?
> at default settings my X99 Deluxe shutdown the PC when one cores reach 95c. but no throttle before 95c.
> 
> I can set this parameter manually but I don't know what to set on it.


Uhh.... why are you letting your cpu hit 95c?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDhydro*
> 
> Uhh.... why are you letting your cpu hit 95c?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDhydro*
> 
> Uhh.... why are you letting your cpu hit 95c?


The engines running but there be no one at the wheel.


----------



## obiwansotti

If it doesn't thermal throttle you're not trying hard enough.


----------



## zerophase

If I can't get my ram stable at 3000 (at higher cpu multipliers), or 3200 with system agent could raising SA, IO Analog, or IO digital help with it?


----------



## m0n4g3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerophase*
> 
> If I can't get my ram stable at 3000 (at higher cpu multipliers), or 3200 with system agent could raising SA, IO Analog, or IO digital help with it?


Definitely with SA, not really the others i don't believe.

Also depends what cpu strap you want to run at? 125 i can run with 1.1v on SA and 1.3v on cache @ 4000mhz, and VCCIN @ 1.88v. For 4.5ghz i need 1.3v on the cpu too. Have tried lower volts but i just get hardware failures in aida with anything less.


----------



## Cutbait

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evo X*
> 
> Just from the small amount of research I've done, seems like I have a pretty good chip.
> 
> What do you guys think?
> 
> Running 5820K at 4.4Ghz core and cache stable at only 1.16v. 30C idle temps that max out in the low 50C range with full load with this Kraken X61 cooler.
> 
> Bumping it up to 4.5Ghz needs 1.22v to be stable. 4.6 needs 1.29v. Haven't tried to push it further. Not sure the extra heat is worth it.


I am very pleased with my 5820k which is very similar to yours voltage and scaling wise.

Stable settings for my 5820k at 4.4 needs 1.18v to core, 4.5 requires 1.24v, and 4.6 needs 1.306. I have not tried pushing chip further.
4.2 Uncore overclock on my chip requires a bump in cache voltage to 1.195.

Settled in here at 4.582 at 1.3v. XMP 2800 memory profile applied. CPU strap at 125 BCLK Frequency 127.3
recently dropped uncore overclock to 4073 and testing at 1.18v to cache (11 hours AIDA cache stable)

Temps spiked up to 74C during stability testing for me. Rarely brakes 60C in normal use

HCI memtest and AIDA64 cache stable
RealBench and x264 stable

A very stable platform X99 has been for me, running about 5 months now.

Hope you will be as pleased Evo X


----------



## m0n4g3

I didn't get a response previously, but is 1.3v on cache safe?

Unfortunately i think i have a pretty weak uncore, as at 4.0ghz it needs 1.3min to be stable.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m0n4g3*
> 
> I didn't get a response previously, but is 1.3v on cache safe?
> 
> Unfortunately i think i have a pretty weak uncore, as at 4.0ghz it needs 1.3min to be stable.


Most recommend to stay under 1.3 for the Cache.

Also, for you to gauge Cache stability, you need to Stabilize the RAM first. A small instability on the RAM will cause the Cache test to fail. Talking about Aida64 Cache Stability.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> hi, can you tell me the default temperature when your cores start to throttle please?
> at default settings my X99 Deluxe shutdown the PC when one cores reach 95c. but no throttle before 95c.
> 
> I can set this parameter manually but I don't know what to set on it.


98C. Don't let it get higher than 80C when Stressing. Set "Maximum Core Temperature" to 80C. TJmax isn't fixed on HW-E, the mobo decides it - Intel gave guidelines on it however.


----------



## zerophase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m0n4g3*
> 
> Definitely with SA, not really the others i don't believe.
> 
> Also depends what cpu strap you want to run at? 125 i can run with 1.1v on SA and 1.3v on cache @ 4000mhz, and VCCIN @ 1.88v. For 4.5ghz i need 1.3v on the cpu too. Have tried lower volts but i just get hardware failures in aida with anything less.


Thought SA was something other than system agent. What's the max voltage I should consider for System agent?


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerophase*
> 
> Thought SA was something other than system agent. What's the max voltage I should consider for System agent?


Hello

If more than 1.15V is needed for SA voltage tuning is off somewhere.


----------



## MR-e

@Praz I'm having difficulty dialing in my last piece of this overclock, I can't seem to get my memory hci memtest stable. I can boot into windows and it detects all 16gb ram (corsair lpx, hynix modules). Can game for hours and no crash.

Two problems:

1st - cannot get hci memtest stable, i suspect I need more SA? If so, up to 1.15v is safe correct?
2nd - when I go to shut down computer (start > shutdown), it restarts instead of shutdown?

*CPU: 8 hour realbench 2.41 stable*

4.3 1.21vcore adaptive
4.0 cache 1.2vcache fixed
1.85 input voltage
llc level 3
*memory was left at default at time of overclocking cpu

*memory: hci memtest unstable*

3200 100 strap 1.35v
sa tried up to 1.05v
16-16-16-35 1t timings
sub timings = all auto


----------



## zerophase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> If more than 1.15V is needed for SA voltage tuning is off somewhere.


Pll termination voltage or such? I'm not really sure, which voltages to try other than dram, input, core, and cache.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> @Praz I'm having difficulty dialing in my last piece of this overclock, I can't seem to get my memory hci memtest stable. I can boot into windows and it detects all 16gb ram (corsair lpx, hynix modules). Can game for hours and no crash.
> 
> Two problems:
> 
> 1st - cannot get hci memtest stable, i suspect I need more SA? If so, up to 1.15v is safe correct?
> 2nd - when I go to shut down computer (start > shutdown), it restarts instead of shutdown?
> 
> *CPU: 8 hour realbench 2.41 stable*
> 
> 4.3 1.21vcore adaptive
> 4.0 cache 1.2vcache fixed
> 1.85 input voltage
> llc level 3
> *memory was left at default at time of overclocking cpu
> 
> *memory: hci memtest unstable*
> 
> 3200 100 strap 1.35v
> sa tried up to 1.05v
> 16-16-16-35 1t timings
> sub timings = all auto


Hello

Test the memory with stressapptest. If it passes increase cache voltage some.


----------



## MR-e

hmm, increase cache voltage? don't mean to be rude but cache voltage will help with memory unstable?


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> hmm, increase cache voltage? don't mean to be rude but cache voltage will help with memory unstable?


Hello

No, cache voltage will not help with memory instability. HCI also hits the cache and if the memory is stable it can fail at the interaction point of cache and memory. Stressapptest isolates testing to memory only.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> hmm, increase cache voltage? don't mean to be rude but cache voltage will help with memory unstable?


I'm currently testing cache voltage again with these new GSKILL sticks. Cache and memory have an interchangeable relationship that's easy to perceive even at a layman level once you understand how cache is utilized. But as Praz says, this doesn't insinuate that raising cache voltage will solve memory issues, only that it's a possible instigator


----------



## MR-e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> No, cache voltage will not help with memory instability. HCI also hits the cache and if the memory is stable it can fail at the interaction point of cache and memory. Stressapptest isolates testing to memory only.


Gotcha, I was overnight stable with aida cache/cpu and real bench 8 hours when i did cpu overclock. once i established cpu overclock stable, i moved onto memory overclock which i cannot get stable.
1.21v core, 1.2v cache, 1.85v input, llc lvl3 stable.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I'm currently testing cache voltage again with these new GSKILL sticks. Cache and memory have an interchangeable relationship that's easy to perceive even at a layman level once you understand how cache is utilized. But as Praz says, this doesn't insinuate that raising cache voltage will solve memory issues, only that it's a possible instigator


with memory set to 32 multiplier and 100 strap, i used 1.35 dram voltage and 1.05v sa. hci memtest with 12 threads using 1100MB ram results in failure after 30 minutes. My guess is to next increase VCCSA some more? i believe i recall praz mentioning that vccsa should not exceed 1.15v. if it does, where does it look like i went wrong with my current settings? i'm at work right now so can't do more tests until this evening.
15-15-15-35 1t timings, sub timings all auto (don't know enough to tweak those to be honest)

much thanks and sorry for the long winded questions. oc noob trying to learn


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> Gotcha, I was overnight stable with aida cache/cpu and real bench 8 hours when i did cpu overclock. once i established cpu overclock stable, i moved onto memory overclock which i cannot get stable.
> 1.21v core, 1.2v cache, 1.85v input, llc lvl3 stable.
> with memory set to 32 multiplier and 100 strap, i used 1.35 dram voltage and 1.05v sa. hci memtest with 12 threads using 1100MB ram results in failure after 30 minutes. My guess is to next increase VCCSA some more? i believe i recall praz mentioning that vccsa should not exceed 1.15v. if it does, where does it look like i went wrong with my current settings? i'm at work right now so can't do more tests until this evening.
> 15-15-15-35 1t timings, sub timings all auto (don't know enough to tweak those to be honest)
> 
> much thanks and sorry for the long winded questions. oc noob trying to learn


I would be more inclined personally to firstly try 20mv on DRAM, or back off CAS CL by 1 (so 16)


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> 15-15-15-35 1t timings, sub timings all auto (don't know enough to tweak those to be honest)


Hello

what memory? Those may be unrealistic timings.


----------



## MR-e

Quote:


> I would be more inclined personally to firstly try 20mv on DRAM, or back off CAS CL by 1 (so 16)


so 1.37v dram? is it safe to push more vram than the designated 1.35v for 24/7?
Quote:


> Hello
> 
> what memory? Those may be unrealistic timings.


corsair 16gb (4x4) 3000 cas15 hynix modules (ver 5.2x)


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> Corsair 16gb (4x4) 3000 cas15 hynix modules. checked code and it's ver 5.2x (can't remember last digit, i want to believe 5.29 possibly)


Hello

These? If so straight 15s may be a bit ambitious.

http://www.corsair.com/en-us/vengeance-lpx-16gb-4x4gb-ddr4-dram-3000mhz-c15-memory-kit-black-cmk16gx4m4b3000c15


----------



## marn3us

hey guys, my 5820K just arrived together with an X99 Deluxe









the batch is J519B335 from Malaysia, do you know what kind of overclock i can expect from it? (sorry for the dumb question, but i cannot test it atm because i am still waiting for my RAM)

thanks in advance


----------



## deadwidesmile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marn3us*
> 
> hey guys, my 5820K just arrived together with an X99 Deluxe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the batch is J519B335 from Malaysia, do you know what kind of overclock i can expect from it? (sorry for the dumb question, but i cannot test it atm because i am still waiting for my RAM)
> 
> thanks in advance


No real way to determine the OC capacity of any given chip without actually just overclocking it









J-batches have been a very steady decent OC historically. But, no way to say for sure.


----------



## MR-e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> These? If so straight 15s may be a bit ambitious.
> 
> http://www.corsair.com/en-us/vengeance-lpx-16gb-4x4gb-ddr4-dram-3000mhz-c15-memory-kit-black-cmk16gx4m4b3000c15


that's correct, i will try 15-16-16-37 when home later, or should be 16-16-16?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> These? If so straight 15s may be a bit ambitious.
> 
> http://www.corsair.com/en-us/vengeance-lpx-16gb-4x4gb-ddr4-dram-3000mhz-c15-memory-kit-black-cmk16gx4m4b3000c15


Yep
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> that's correct, i will try 15-16-16-37 when home later, or should be 16-16-16?


Whatever you feel you'd like to attempt first. We're not in tune with your memory to know what it can or can't do


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> @Praz I'm having difficulty dialing in my last piece of this overclock, I can't seem to get my memory hci memtest stable. I can boot into windows and it detects all 16gb ram (corsair lpx, hynix modules). Can game for hours and no crash.
> 
> Two problems:
> 
> 1st - cannot get hci memtest stable, i suspect I need more SA? If so, up to 1.15v is safe correct?
> 2nd - when I go to shut down computer (start > shutdown), it restarts instead of shutdown?
> 
> *CPU: 8 hour realbench 2.41 stable*
> 
> 4.3 1.21vcore adaptive
> 4.0 cache 1.2vcache fixed
> 1.85 input voltage
> llc level 3
> *memory was left at default at time of overclocking cpu
> 
> *memory: hci memtest unstable*
> 
> 3200 100 strap 1.35v
> sa tried up to 1.05v
> 16-16-16-35 1t timings
> sub timings = all auto


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I would be more inclined personally to firstly try 20mv on DRAM, or back off CAS CL by 1 (so 16)


^^This. 1.35V is too low even if that is a 3200c15 kit. 1T costs ~ 25mV (or more)


----------



## MR-e

Ok thanks for all the help on the memory guys, I have a better understanding now to go in for round two of tests. Hopefully, come out the victor with stable memtest!

Onto my second problem, I noted last night when I went to shutdown, it restarted instead. Did it twice to make sure I didn't press the wrong button. I ended up having to hold the power button down when it shut off to keep from rebooting. Could this be caused from the unstable memory?

+reps to all


----------



## Jpmboy

Double check the windows adv power settings for the correct button actions.


----------



## MR-e

Brain fart in my panic state of trying to get memory stable. I should have went to system properties and disabled the failure and recovery setting from automatically restarting. Hopefully this can show the error causing the windows reboot when shutting down. I suspect it has something to do with the pc being unstable from the overclock.


----------



## Evo X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cutbait*
> 
> I am very pleased with my 5820k which is very similar to yours voltage and scaling wise.
> 
> Stable settings for my 5820k at 4.4 needs 1.18v to core, 4.5 requires 1.24v, and 4.6 needs 1.306. I have not tried pushing chip further.
> 4.2 Uncore overclock on my chip requires a bump in cache voltage to 1.195.
> 
> Settled in here at 4.582 at 1.3v. XMP 2800 memory profile applied. CPU strap at 125 BCLK Frequency 127.3
> recently dropped uncore overclock to 4073 and testing at 1.18v to cache (11 hours AIDA cache stable)
> 
> Temps spiked up to 74C during stability testing for me. Rarely brakes 60C in normal use
> 
> HCI memtest and AIDA64 cache stable
> RealBench and x264 stable
> 
> A very stable platform X99 has been for me, running about 5 months now.
> 
> Hope you will be as pleased Evo X


Oh yeah, I am extremely happy I decided to go X99. I love my new PC. It's cool and quite, while providing excellent performance.

Those seem like great numbers you got. I was running 125mhz BCLK at first, but now just running 100mhz and 44x multiplier. Does your mobo allow you to leave BCLK at 100mhz while overclocking ram?

I managed to optimize other voltages in the BIOS as well. Running 1.167v to the cache with the same 4.4Ghz Uncore. When I had it set to Auto, the motherboard was setting it to 1.484v! Hope that didn't do any damage.

Any reason you are testing for 11+hours in AIDA? Seems unnecessary. I like to test my OC under varying circumstances. Feel it does a better job than just running a single stress test for a long time.

AIDA64 Extreme for about 30 mins, encode a Bluray in Handbrake, test 3Dmark/Heaven/Valley, do some passes in Cinebench, and play a few CPU intensive games like GTA V and The Witcher 3.

If an OC is unstable, one of those will find it pretty quickly.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> 98C. Don't let it get higher than 80C when Stressing. Set "Maximum Core Temperature" to 80C. TJmax isn't fixed on HW-E, the mobo decides it - Intel gave guidelines on it however.


Maximum core temp at 80c means a CPU temp of about 75c on my CPU, why not pushing harder letting some cores to go up to 85 or even 90c?


----------



## Cutbait

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evo X*
> 
> Oh yeah, I am extremely happy I decided to go X99. I love my new PC. It's cool and quite, while providing excellent performance.
> 
> Those seem like great numbers you got. I was running 125mhz BCLK at first, but now just running 100mhz and 44x multiplier. Does your mobo allow you to leave BCLK at 100mhz while overclocking ram?
> 
> I managed to optimize other voltages in the BIOS as well. Running 1.167v to the cache with the same 4.4Ghz Uncore. When I had it set to Auto, the motherboard was setting it to 1.484v! Hope that didn't do any damage.
> 
> Any reason you are testing for 11+hours in AIDA? Seems unnecessary. I like to test my OC under varying circumstances. Feel it does a better job than just running a single stress test for a long time.
> 
> AIDA64 Extreme for about 30 mins, encode a Bluray in Handbrake, test 3Dmark/Heaven/Valley, do some passes in Cinebench, and play a few CPU intensive games like GTA V and The Witcher 3.
> 
> If an OC is unstable, one of those will find it pretty quickly.


Glad you are enjoying your X99 setup, platform should serve us well over the years I imagine.

I probably should not try to venture off the 125 strap running 2800 memory, can be tough I hear. Going the easy route on the memory at the moment.

As far as stress testing I found RealBench and x264 HD Benchmark to be very useful while dailing in stable settings to the proc. Nothing much longer than a 2 hour run here and there.
Not much overclock on the memory here, but used HCI memtest to lower volts from 1.35 to 1.29. a few 800% passes seemed to confirm stability

I had been running my 5820k with its overclock at 4.582 with uncore at stock settings for a few months. And I did enjoying confirming everything was stable, replaying Crysis 3 was fun, lol.
Pushed it hard with more than a few encoding tasks. Very stable platform.

Just recently started to get a feel of my chip with regards to Uncore overclock. All a bit new to me coming from a Q9650 on a DDR2 platform
Using AIDA64 stability test with its cache option to get a feel of a few settings and voltages required for each. Just trying to dail in a stable number that does not require much of a voltage jump to cache.

A few suggestions have been made here on the forum with regards to checking cache stability, I will explore more options as I will admit a 10 plus hour long run in AIDA can tie up the computer use a bit


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> ^^This. 1.35V is too low even if that is a 3200c15 kit. 1T costs ~ 25mV (or more)


Not necessarily, my old 2666C13 kit (I think someone called Kingston on scraping the bottom of the barrel with these sticks







) ran 3200C15 1T at 1.315V, tested with AVX 800k. Mileage depends on the Ram lottery









Another Kingston kit, this one seems to do a little better than the one I had before. Did some gaming today with this setting - stable for my purposes.
http://abload.de/image.php?img=20150901-003851kru2c.png


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> Not necessarily, my old 2666C13 kit (I think someone called Kingston on scraping the bottom of the barrel with these sticks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) ran 3200C15 1T at 1.315V, tested with AVX 800k. Mileage depends on the Ram lottery
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another Kingston kit, this one seems to do a little better than the one I had before. Did some gaming today with this setting - stable for my purposes.


Nice- are you going to run 1.65V 24/7 though?


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> Nice- are you going to run 1.65V 24/7 though?


I have to check stability in the long run, today is day two with this kit. So far, running VDIMM at up to 1.9V has not affected the IMC of my chip.

At 28C ambient, 1.65V needs a fan. If removed stability is lost within a couple minutes. And comes back almost the instant the fan gets turned back on


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> I have to check stability in the long run, today is day two with this kit. So far, running VDIMM at up to 1.9V has not affected the IMC of my chip.
> 
> At 28C ambient, 1.65V needs a fan. If removed stability is lost within a couple minutes. And comes back almost the instant the fan gets turned back on


What Aida64 latency are you getting with 3200C12? (~4500 uncore)


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> What Aida64 latency are you getting with 3200C12? (~4500 uncore)


Can't do 4.5 uncore. At 4G Core+Uncore latency is around 49.5ns


----------



## MR-e

aero - that's some crazy ram voltage you got going there. waaaay too much for me


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> aero - that's some crazy ram voltage you got going there. waaaay too much for me


No worries, 1.35V gives you plenty performance with a decent kit. However, I like to overclock these things








There's some more left in these sticks, 3200C11 at around 1.9V are WIP but should be within reach


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> Not necessarily, my old 2666C13 kit (I think someone called Kingston on scraping the bottom of the barrel with these sticks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) ran *3200C15 1T at 1.315V,* tested with AVX 800k. Mileage depends on the Ram lottery
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another Kingston kit, this one seems to do a little better than the one I had before. Did some gaming today with this setting - stable for my purposes.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> *http://abload.de/image.php?img=20150901-003851kru2c.png*


that's good, I guess... but not what most can rely upon. lol - 1.9V? that's silly.

run this and check the IPC:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1564781/cpu-ram-subsystem-benchmark-freaky-dreamer-reporting-ipc-instructions-per-clock/0_50#post_24191625


----------



## Kimir

I wish my 2666c13 were able to do 3200c15 1t 1.35v, but nop, 3200c16 1t with 1.4v. I'm never lucky at the lottery lol.


----------



## dVeLoPe

ive been ou the loop in a while.

rve and 5820k staring at me and once new psu/case arrive I will build it.

is MX-4 good or should I buy some new paste its a new bottle still sealed.

I heard p95 isn't good to stress anymore that I should be using HandBreak?

would you recommend different fans for my H240-X (has 2 swiftech helix pwm stock fans)


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> I wish my 2666c13 were able to do 3200c15 1t 1.35v, but nop, 3200c16 1t with 1.4v. I'm never lucky at the lottery lol.


They also did 3200 14-14-15-18 1T CWL9 at 1.38V








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> that's good, I guess... but not what most can rely upon. lol - 1.9V? that's silly.
> 
> run this and check the IPC:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1564781/cpu-ram-subsystem-benchmark-freaky-dreamer-reporting-ipc-instructions-per-clock/0_50#post_24191625


That's not silly at all, the ability to take voltage is called quality - most sticks crap out way before that.
About this IPC check - looks like some sort of log file that was posted there?

Edit: Your link took me to some post in the middle of the thread, will look at OP


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> They also did 3200 14-14-15-18 1T CWL9 at 1.38V
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not silly at all, the ability to take voltage is called quality - most sticks crap out way before that.
> About this IPC check - looks like some sort of log file that was posted there?


IMO, really depends if the voltage and OC is actually productive and usefully stable. otherwise it's masterbaking.








result file has the IPC. Here's a 24/7 2666c12 with 32GB

48c42m26.txt 2k .txt file


put a little more time into this 3000c13 w/ 32GB. Passes google stressapptest also (under linux).

8 sticks can be a challenge.


----------



## Medusa666

Finally got my 5960X stable at 4,8 Ghz with 1,282v 4,7 GHz with 1,277v (Passed 4 hours of Realbench, 1 hour of Prime 95 and and 2 hours of Aida64).

Is this a safe 24/7 OC, or should I take it back a notch or two? For normal usage the temps are good, but when I stress tested with ASUS realbench for 4 hours, the temps went up to 88-92c a few times.

However, during my gaming and normal usage today it peaked at 71c.

Any ideas, suggestions?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Medusa666*
> 
> Finally got my 5960X stable at 4,8 Ghz with 1,282v. (Passed 4 hours of Realbench, 1 hour of Prime 95 and and 2 hours of Aida64).
> 
> Is this a safe 24/7 OC, or should I take it back a notch or two? For normal usage the temps are good, but when I stress tested with ASUS realbench for 4 hours, the temps went up to 88-92c a few times.
> 
> However, during my gaming and normal usage today it peaked at 71c.
> 
> Any ideas, suggestions?


it's under 1.3V so you can probably run with it, What VCCIN?


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> put a little more time into this 3000c13 w/ 32GB. Passes google stressapptest also (under linux).
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8 sticks can be a challenge.


Yup, managing 8 of them is more tedious than keeping track of four









Haven't tried the Linux mint yet, looks very interesting. Usually I reduce clock rate and run AVX 800k which is punishing on VDIMM if run >30min.


----------



## Medusa666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> it's under 1.3V so you can probably run with it, What VCCIN?


1.800v, default was 1.900v but lowered it to decrease temps.

Yeah it seems OK, but I'm afraid that somewhere in the future the load will suddenly push up with some AVX2 or heavy load, and I'l fry the chip lol. 1,282v is pretty high IMO.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> Yup, managing 8 of them is more tedious than keeping track of four
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't tried the Linux mint yet, looks very interesting. Usually I reduce clock rate and run AVX 800k which is punishing on VDIMM if run >30min.


I think that FFT works cache mainly unless you commit 12288 of 16GB to it? Otherwise doesn't the entire problem fits in L3 cache?
Mint is a good ram test, and seems to remove cache from the stability question.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Medusa666*
> 
> 1.800v, default was 1.900v but lowered it to decrease temps.
> 
> Yeah it seems OK, but I'm afraid that somewhere in the future the load will suddenly push up with some AVX2 or heavy load, and I'l fry the chip lol. 1,282v is pretty high IMO.


that's a pretty incredible 5960X you got there.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Medusa666*
> 
> 1.800v, default was 1.900v but lowered it to decrease temps.
> 
> Yeah it seems OK, but I'm afraid that somewhere in the future the load will suddenly push up with some AVX2 or heavy load, and I'l fry the chip lol. 1,282v is pretty high IMO.


yeah for air cooling it is a little much







. i dont like letting my chip go past 85c while stressing


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Medusa666*
> 
> *Finally got my 5960X stable at 4,8 Ghz with 1,282v*. (Passed 4 hours of Realbench, 1 hour of Prime 95 and and 2 hours of Aida64).
> 
> Is this a safe 24/7 OC, or should I take it back a notch or two? For normal usage the temps are good, but when I stress tested with ASUS realbench for 4 hours, the temps went up to 88-92c a few times.
> 
> However, during my gaming and normal usage today it peaked at 71c.
> 
> Any ideas, suggestions?


Pics or it didnt happen.


----------



## Medusa666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Pics or it didnt happen.


Haha sorry, I mixed up the numbers, it is something like 4 in the morning here. 4,7 GHz at 1,277v in BIOS, CPU-Z shows higher thou.
I can boot into Windows at 4,8 GHz stable with 1,310v however, but the heat is crazy with Prime and Realbench.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Medusa666*
> 
> Haha sorry, I mixed up the numbers, it is something like 4 in the morning here. 4,7 GHz at 1,277v in BIOS, CPU-Z shows higher thou.
> I can boot into Windows at 4,8 GHz stable with 1,310v however, but the heat is crazy with Prime and Realbench.


LOL

not trying to be an ass, but where's
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Medusa666*
> 
> (Passed 4 hours of Realbench, 1 hour of Prime 95 and and 2 hours of Aida64).


----------



## Medusa666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> LOL
> 
> not trying to be an ass, but where's


It doesn't matter any longer though, the Sabertooth X99 motherboard just bricked my 5960X. So much for TuF reliability.


----------



## lilchronic

well i dont think i can even boot into window's at 4.5ghz with 1.27v so it looks like it is / was a nice chip.


----------



## Medusa666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> well i cant even boot into window's at 4.5ghz with 1.27v so it looks like it is / was a nice chip.


It is dead now thanks to this craptastic motherboard. People warned me about getting it, some guy had this happen to him, should have listened, pretty disappointed right about now.


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Medusa666*
> 
> It is dead now thanks to this craptastic motherboard. People warned me about getting it, some guy had this happen to him, should have listened, pretty disappointed right about now.












What happened? is it totally dead or just not stable anymore?


----------



## Cannon19932006

Finally got my core overclock dialed in at 4.5GHz

Settings
-45x multi
-30x cache multi
-100 strap
-1.338v core
-2.0vccin
-1.1v Ring
-+.015v system agent
-1.2v ddr
-ddr4 @ 2400MHz
-High LLC

Idles at 30c, 100% load maxes out at 80c (*is this too high?*) highest core.
http://valid.x86.fr/gmltfq


----------



## Medusa666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What happened? is it totally dead or just not stable anymore?


I rebooted the pc, the TuF logo appeared then the post said 'CPU overvoltage', I hadn't changed any settings at all. Then it doesn't boot at all, not even into BIOS. This happened to another guy in the X99 Sabertooth owners club, I even quoted him before I ordered this motherboard, PMed Raja Asus and about the issue, recieved no reply,and now only a few days later it happens to me too. ASUS blows, they shouldn't sell motherboards that burn cpus.


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Medusa666*
> 
> I rebooted the pc, the TuF logo appeared then the post said 'CPU overvoltage', I hadn't changed any settings at all. Then it doesn't boot at all, not even into BIOS. This happened to another guy in the X99 Sabertooth owners club, I even quoted him before I ordered this motherboard, PMed Raja Asus and about the issue, recieved no reply,and now only a few days later it happens to me too. ASUS blows, they shouldn't sell motherboards that burn cpus.


What bios version? What were your settings? Why did you reboot / did you have AI suite installed? What operating system?

There has to be something we're missing. I'm sure Asus will take care of you.

It could be something with OC socket and reacting to very specific settings / the FIVR not having it.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Medusa666*
> 
> I rebooted the pc, the TuF logo appeared then the post said 'CPU overvoltage', I hadn't changed any settings at all. Then it doesn't boot at all, not even into BIOS. This happened to another guy in the X99 Sabertooth owners club, I even quoted him before I ordered this motherboard, PMed Raja Asus and about the issue, recieved no reply,and now only a few days later it happens to me too. ASUS blows, they shouldn't sell motherboards that burn cpus.


What happened to your Gigabyte board?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> What bios version? What were your settings? Why did you reboot / did you have AI suite installed? What operating system?
> 
> There has to be something we're missing. I'm sure Asus will take care of you.
> 
> It could be something with OC socket and reacting to very specific settings / the FIVR not having it.


It's something that's been reported a few times now, but almost impossible to replicate. Especially given people aren't looking for it at the time and don't make note of UEFI changes in the process


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Medusa666*
> 
> I rebooted the pc, the TuF logo appeared then the post said 'CPU overvoltage', I hadn't changed any settings at all. Then it doesn't boot at all, not even into BIOS. This happened to another guy in the X99 Sabertooth owners club, I even quoted him before I ordered this motherboard, PMed Raja Asus and about the issue, recieved no reply,and now only a few days later it happens to me too. ASUS blows, they shouldn't sell motherboards that burn cpus.


wait,

was it me asking for proof that prompted you to reboot?

Sorry for your loss mate.


----------



## Medusa666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> What bios version? What were your settings? Why did you reboot / did you have AI suite installed? What operating system?
> 
> There has to be something we're missing. I'm sure Asus will take care of you.
> 
> It could be something with OC socket and reacting to very specific settings / the FIVR not having it.


My settings in BIOS was all stock except Vcore at 1,277v. XMP enabled. Version was the latest. I rebooted so I could take a screenshot Haha. I got windows 7 installed with Ai suite.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> What happened to your Gigabyte board?


Sold it to upgrade to something more durable when I got this 5960x to replace my 5820K. Seems like it was a mistake, Asus sucks and I'm extremely disappointed at those board bricking an amazing 5960X.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> wait,
> 
> was it me asking for proof that prompted you to reboot?
> 
> Sorry for your loss mate.


Yes it was, RIP


----------



## Silent Scone

Yeah best to go back to the 30u gold plated socket design, should prevent things like this from happening...


----------



## cookiesowns

Ugh...... I'm still up in the air if this 3300 C16 kit is worth keeping.

It can do the 3333 C16 corsair spec at 1.35V as well. Slightly instable at 1.33V ( 1 error @ 200% ) HCI at 3333 C16-17-18-36-1T.


----------



## Silent Scone

C15 3300 is nice







. Especially at CAS write 14. If that turns out stable at 1.4v DRAMV I would consider keeping it.


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> C15 3300 is nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Especially at CAS write 14. If that turns out stable at 1.4v DRAMV I would consider keeping it.


C15 3300 is stress app and HCI stable at CAS write 14.

3333 C16 @ 1.33V auto was not. I binned 1 other kit of 3300 C16 and it was much worse. Along with a 3200C15 that could almost do C14 at 3200.

This current set cannot do 3200 C14 but scales better at high freq vs the 3200 kit

It just sucks because 3300+ corsair kits went down in price drastically. I guess I'll keep it. Can always sell or just use it for benches.

Gota pay to play I guess lol


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> C15 3300 is stress app and HCI stable at CAS write 14.
> 
> 3333 C16 @ 1.33V auto was not. I binned 1 other kit of 3300 C16 and it was much worse. Along with a 3200C15 that could almost do C14 at 3200.
> 
> This current set cannot do 3200 C14 but scales better at high freq vs the 3200 kit
> 
> It just sucks because 3300+ corsair kits went down in price drastically. I guess I'll keep it. Can always sell or just use it for benches.
> 
> *Gota pay to play I guess lol*


You really do. I'm still trying for 3333 on this board HCI stable, although CAS 14 3200 is a nice place to be anyway. Tempted to just work down seconds but I try not to get too invested in those types of things as that's where you start encountering sporadic training issues later on and end up back tracking. Best to leave a lot of those things to the board.


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I think that FFT works cache mainly unless you commit 12288 of 16GB to it? Otherwise doesn't the entire problem fits in L3 cache?
> Mint is a good ram test, and seems to remove cache from the stability question.


No. 512k and 576k are the FFT sizes that stress cache and are best used with the in-place box checked.
When running 800k I use as much memory as possible, 14500MB is a value that works well with 16GB of RAM.

I need to reinstall Mint on my pen drive.I extracted the OEM image with Rufus onto the pen drive, made it bootable this way but can't install any apps on it.

Experimenting with DDR4-3333:


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Medusa666*
> 
> It doesn't matter any longer though, the Sabertooth X99 motherboard just bricked my 5960X. So much for TuF reliability.


bummer. it's really not a good practice to leave all settings on auto and run a 60% OC (4.8) on a cpu... puts a lot of faith in auto rules for voltages.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> You really do. I'm still trying for 3333 on this board HCI stable, although CAS 14 3200 is a nice place to be anyway. Tempted to just work down seconds but I try not to get too invested in those types of things as that's where you start encountering sporadic training issues later on and end up back tracking. Best to leave a lot of those things to the board.


load a preset and set the primaries to what you worked out... easy.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> load a preset and set the primaries to what you worked out... easy.


When working at the pace our friend is, said presets might not be stable







. These things take time, I like to let settings soak in before moving forward. That's not to say people shouldn't do it - that's far from what I am saying, only that when having short intermissions from changing as little as two or three timings that are seemingly OS stable but may create potential training drift later on. Making notes always helps, but leaving these things to the board is normally a lot easier and the performance difference is less than marginal.

Sorry I'm a realist


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> I need to reinstall Mint on my pen drive.I extracted the OEM image with Rufus onto the pen drive, made it bootable this way but can't install any apps on it.


Hello

You need to enable the persistence option.


----------



## wholeeo

I have a problem with the Mint installer not seeing the extra partitions on my bench drive. On this drive I have Windows 7 and two empty partitions. One being a 11 gig one just for Mint. The installer sees this drive as a completely empty and only allows me to use the entire drive.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> It's something that's been reported a few times now, but almost impossible to replicate. Especially given people aren't looking for it at the time and don't make note of UEFI changes in the process


Yeah, it's even harder to replicate when it happens after no UEFI changes were made.

Hopefully Medusa666 went ahead and bought the Intel Tuning Plan when it was brought up. He'll still have to wait a month, but at least he won't be out any $$ on that part









Corsair RM1000i OEM?


----------



## Medusa666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> bummer. it's really not a good practice to leave all settings on auto and run a 60% OC (4.8) on a cpu... puts a lot of faith in auto rules for voltages.


That is true, but my reboot settings were stock, those others were the previous, after I had taken the SS.


----------



## Medusa666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> Hopefully Medusa666 went ahead and bought the Intel Tuning Plan when it was brought up. He'll still have to wait a month, but at least he won't be out any $$ on that part
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Corsair RM1000i OEM?


Yeah I did go ahead and buy it, lucky for me. But I think that the point of purchase will help me out here. The Corsair RMi OEM is Channel Well Technology, these PSUs got top awards at jonnyguru.com so they are solid.


----------



## vilius572

Hello guys. Few days ago my 5930k idle temps went up to 41-55 degrees and stays there. Cpu is overclocked at 4.5ghz 1.26v (CPU was overclocked before this happened) My cpu was idling at 35 degrees before. Ambient temps in my room is always about the same and my cooling in pc seems to be fine too. Can anybody explain why this happened?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Medusa666*
> 
> That is true, but my reboot settings were stock, those others were the previous, after I had taken the SS.


more of a bummer. So following a clrcmos (as in "stock") is when the overvoltage occurred?








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vilius572*
> 
> Hello guys. Few days ago my 5930k idle temps went up to 41-55 degrees and stays there. Cpu is overclocked at 4.5ghz 1.26v (CPU was overclocked before this happened) My cpu was idling at 35 degrees before. Ambient temps in my room is always about the same and my cooling in pc seems to be fine too. Can anybody explain why this happened?


open advanced power settings in windows and check that min proc state is 0% under the balanced plan. Windows can set this to 100%.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Medusa666*
> 
> Yeah I did go ahead and buy it, lucky for me. But I think that the point of purchase will help me out here. The Corsair RMi OEM is Channel Well Technology, these PSUs got top awards at jonnyguru.com so they are solid.


Maybe you can take us through what you were doing prior to the event? So you had a stock UEFI after doing what? Were you testing something? Thought you had a decent overclock already in place?


----------



## Medusa666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> more of a bummer. So following a clrcmos (as in "stock") is when the overvoltage occurred?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> open advanced power settings in windows and check that min proc state is 0% under the balanced plan. Windows can set this to 100%.


Yes, I always go back to optimized defaults after I run something higher than my 24/7 OC then load the profile, sure is disappointing.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Medusa666*
> 
> Yes, I always go back to optimized defaults after I run something higher than my 24/7 OC then load the profile, sure is disappointing.


load optimized defaults or a clr cmos??


----------



## vilius572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> more of a bummer. So following a clrcmos (as in "stock") is when the overvoltage occurred?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> open advanced power settings in windows and check that min proc state is 0% under the balanced plan. Windows can set this to 100%.


Min proc. state was 100% so I changed it to 0% but unfortunately temps are the same







Thanks anyway.


----------



## MR-e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> @Praz I'm having difficulty dialing in my last piece of this overclock, I can't seem to get my memory hci memtest stable. I can boot into windows and it detects all 16gb ram (corsair lpx, hynix modules). Can game for hours and no crash.
> 
> Two problems:
> 
> 1st - cannot get hci memtest stable, i suspect I need more SA? If so, up to 1.15v is safe correct?
> *2nd - when I go to shut down computer (start > shutdown), it restarts instead of shutdown?*


Seems there was something not set right in my bios causing the reboots when I shutdown. I cleared cmos and now shutting down works as intended. I'll start OC'ing again this weekend one step at a time and note changes made that caused the instability.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Medusa666*
> 
> The Corsair RMi OEM is Channel Well Technology, these PSUs got top awards at jonnyguru.com so they are solid.


Thanks for listing the OEM. The inquiry stems from a strange coincidence that pretty much all of the reported previous instances where the PSU make was known were running PSU OEMs from only two makers. CWT wasn't one of those, so that's just an interesting data point is all.


----------



## Silent Scone

Porsche LaCie



Not bad for USB 3.0 2.5" I didn't think.


----------



## scorpscarx

"Hello guys. Few days ago my 5930k idle temps went up to 41-55 degrees and stays there. Cpu is overclocked at 4.5ghz 1.26v (CPU was overclocked before this happened) My cpu was idling at 35 degrees before. Ambient temps in my room is always about the same and my cooling in pc seems to be fine too. Can anybody explain why this happened?"

Check your pump?


----------



## cookiesowns

Here's a funny random correlation.

I think 2-3 including the one from medusa666 all seems to be relatively new setups and have well performing 5960X's. However this is spread between 2 different boards with OC Socket.

I think the issue is just some chips perform well but have tight tolerances on the FIVR. High current + high temps + auto settings ( / unoptimized manual ) contributed to quick degradation of the core, then the FIVR decides to tweak out and pump in high CPU core. ( I'm not 100% on Haswell-E arc )

Does the OC socket have the ability to control / manually input CPU core? Apart from SVID from UEFI, doesn't the FIVR handle all of the sub-voltage rails? And the board mainly supplies VCCIN to the CPU?

That or the UEFI bugs out and sends the wrong SVID to the FIVR pumping 1.8+ vcore on ambient...

Who knows what's going on, but a handful of boards warrants Asus taking a deeper look at this I think, or at least Intel. As excessive warranty replacements I think is a sign.

CONSPIRACY HAT: That or Asus OC socket doesn't fall properly inline with intel-guidelines or even engineering guidelines thus Asus nor Intel wants to take responsibility, as for 99% of users it works fine.


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> You really do. I'm still trying for 3333 on this board HCI stable, although CAS 14 3200 is a nice place to be anyway. Tempted to just work down seconds but I try not to get too invested in those types of things as that's where you start encountering sporadic training issues later on and end up back tracking. Best to leave a lot of those things to the board.


Which kit do you have? I'm up in the air about C14 3200 or C15 3300. I can do C15 3333 but that means I'd have to run 125 strap. Me no likey 125 strap.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> Here's a funny random correlation.
> Does the OC socket have the ability to control / manually input CPU core?


Hello

No it does not.


----------



## m0n4g3

I got a sabertooth x99 with a 5930k for about 4 weeks now, no issues?

I have manually set all my voltages at the moment, when i loaded up my XMP profile with my 4.5ghz clock it boosted my voltages quite high (1.45v on cache, 1.4v on core, and 1.206 on system agent).


----------



## Medusa666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> load optimized defaults or a clr cmos??


Load optimized defaults, I believe that is where I made a mistake. Anyway, it is what it is, if this RMA does not go through I think I'l simply find another hobby lol. Pretty scarred from all of this.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> Thanks for listing the OEM. The inquiry stems from a strange coincidence that pretty much all of the reported previous instances where the PSU make was known were running PSU OEMs from only two makers. CWT wasn't one of those, so that's just an interesting data point is all.


I see, glad to be of any help!


----------



## Medusa666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> Here's a funny random correlation.
> 
> I think 2-3 including the one from medusa666 all seems to be relatively new setups and have well performing 5960X's. However this is spread between 2 different boards with OC Socket.
> 
> I think the issue is just some chips perform well but have tight tolerances on the FIVR. High current + high temps + auto settings ( / unoptimized manual ) contributed to quick degradation of the core, then the FIVR decides to tweak out and pump in high CPU core. ( I'm not 100% on Haswell-E arc )
> 
> Does the OC socket have the ability to control / manually input CPU core? Apart from SVID from UEFI, doesn't the FIVR handle all of the sub-voltage rails? And the board mainly supplies VCCIN to the CPU?
> 
> That or the UEFI bugs out and sends the wrong SVID to the FIVR pumping 1.8+ vcore on ambient...
> 
> Who knows what's going on, but a handful of boards warrants Asus taking a deeper look at this I think, or at least Intel. As excessive warranty replacements I think is a sign.
> 
> CONSPIRACY HAT: That or Asus OC socket doesn't fall properly inline with intel-guidelines or even engineering guidelines thus Asus nor Intel wants to take responsibility, as for 99% of users it works fine.


It is very weird indeed.

So, I have had a busy day. I contacted ASUS in NA, Raja helped me out but he can't do much since I'm european. I contacted the local ASUS support but they denied my request and pointed me in the direction of the reseller where I bought the motherboard and the CPU.

So I have told the reseller the whole story, including the replies from ASUS NA and EU, so we will see what they make of it.

All in all I'm pretty dissappointed with how the whole thing has been handled, no one wants to take responsibility for the faulty parts, my hope now is that the reseller accepts the RMA and sends out new mobo and CPU, or only mobo / CPU whatever isn't bricked.

This is kinda put me off the entire X99 platform and 5960X CPU, I had a 5820K before this with a cheaper Gigabyte Gaming 5 mobo, but it worked like a charm and never gave me any trouble, this setup with a twice as expensive motherboard built for reliablity lasted me for three days.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Medusa666*
> 
> Load optimized defaults, I believe that is where I made a mistake. Anyway, it is what it is, if this RMA does not go through I think I'l simply find another hobby lol. *Pretty scarred from all of this*.
> I see, glad to be of any help!


No reason to be scared. It just a computer component after all. Your cpu will be replaced by Intel... with or without the ITP - it's still under warranty. I'd be surprised if the MB wasn't RMA'ed.









____________________________
Anyway - this new HWBOT benchmark is a pretty good stress test for Haswell: http://downloads.hwbot.org/downloads/temp/HWBOT_x265_Benchmark_final_portable.rar


----------



## Medusa666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> No reason to be scared. It just a computer component after all. Your cpu will be replaced by Intel... with or without the ITP - it's still under warranty. I'd be surprised if the MB wasn't RMA'ed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ____________________________
> Anyway - this new HWBOT benchmark is a pretty good stress test for Haswell: http://downloads.hwbot.org/downloads/temp/HWBOT_x265_Benchmark_final_portable.rar


Haha, yeah but it is a expensive computer component, and the stress and hassle isn't really worth it if you ask me.

Does overclocking affect the warranty btw? I mean the CPU is marketed as for enthusiasts with OC capabilities, the same with the ASUS mobo with OC socket even being touted as a feature, surely it can't void the warranty?


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> No reason to be scared. It just a computer component after all. Your cpu will be replaced by Intel... with or without the ITP - it's still under warranty. I'd be surprised if the MB wasn't RMA'ed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ____________________________


Doesn't the Intel warranty only cover non-OC'd chips? Not sure if they could tell or would care, but it'd be my luck to be the first case ever denied.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Medusa666*
> 
> Does overclocking affect the warranty btw? I mean the CPU is marketed as for enthusiasts with OC capabilities, the same with the ASUS mobo with OC socket even being touted as a feature, surely it can't void the warranty?


Hello

Should be irrelevant. You previously stated you were at default settings.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Medusa666*
> 
> Haha, yeah but it is a expensive computer component, and the stress and hassle isn't really worth it if you ask me.
> 
> Does overclocking affect the warranty btw? I mean the CPU is marketed as for enthusiasts with OC capabilities, the same with the ASUS mobo with OC socket even being touted as a feature, surely it can't void the warranty?


it blew on optimized defaults ... overclock? what overclock?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> Doesn't the Intel warranty only cover non-OC'd chips? Not sure if they could tell or would care, but it'd be my luck to be the first case ever denied.


Covers a failed cpu... "it no longer runs (or runs stable) and stock settings". The ITP is faster, sometimes.


----------



## Medusa666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> it blew on optimized defaults ... overclock? what overclock?
> Covers a failed cpu... "it no longer runs (or runs stable) and stock settings". The ITP is faster, sometimes.


Yeah, exactly, I told the reseller the truth that I had ofc OCd it to see how far it would be stable, how efficient it is, etc. I mean only an idiot would buy such a chip and run it at stock. However, like you said it blew on stock settings and that is what matters in this case.

Will see what they say, I got the ITP too in case they refuse a RMA, but I doubt it, they wanna keep their customers too.

Thanks for the support guys, feels a bit better, when stuff like this happens with expensive stuff at least I get worried : )


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Medusa666*
> 
> Thanks for the support guys, feels a bit better, when stuff like this happens with expensive stuff at least I get worried : )


Shoot, mine got the CPU Overvolt, but I killed the AC in time to save it. Still running the same CPU/MoBo









"I Survived the X99 CPU Overvolt Anomaly of 2015" and didn't even get a tee shirt.


----------



## DKMB

Well then,



I'm a Lucky guy with my sabertooth and intel 5820....


----------



## vilius572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> more of a bummer. So following a clrcmos (as in "stock") is when the overvoltage occurred?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> open advanced power settings in windows and check that min proc state is 0% under the balanced plan. Windows can set this to 100%.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scorpscarx*
> 
> "Hello guys. Few days ago my 5930k idle temps went up to 41-55 degrees and stays there. Cpu is overclocked at 4.5ghz 1.26v (CPU was overclocked before this happened) My cpu was idling at 35 degrees before. Ambient temps in my room is always about the same and my cooling in pc seems to be fine too. Can anybody explain why this happened?"
> 
> Check your pump?


I did what @Jpmboy told me to and after I've been away from pc for few hours, temps seems to be fine again.







D5 pump has never failed on me so I wouldn't even check the pump first lol


----------



## SDhydro

Anyone experience the " system out of resources " error with aida64 and windows 10? Really bummed cause i had made it 2 out of the 3 hours i wanted it to run. Wired thing was it was still pushing cpu 100percent but the elasped time stopped.


----------



## Cutbait

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DKMB*
> 
> Well then,
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a Lucky guy with my sabertooth and intel 5820....


Yea me too,

As we watch screen with bated breath at every boot, ready to kill the power if the unthinkable moment arises


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> Which kit do you have? I'm up in the air about C14 3200 or C15 3300. I can do C15 3333 but that means I'd have to run 125 strap. Me no likey 125 strap.


GSKILL 3400
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> Which kit do you have? I'm up in the air about C14 3200 or C15 3300. I can do C15 3333 but that means I'd have to run 125 strap. Me no likey 125 strap.


Entirely up to you. I prefer to stay on adaptive. It's one of the older Gskill 3400 kits, Samsung.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> GSKILL 3400
> Entirely up to you. *I prefer to stay on adaptive*. It's one of the older Gskill 3400 kits, Samsung.


THAT... made my day.


----------



## Kimir

I didn't even tried fixed Vcore with haswell-E, why would one use it since we have adaptive. It's much easier to use than offset like back to x79.


----------



## GunnzAkimbo

If ya can't get 3200 stable, try disabling XMP and just set 3200 in uefi.

All the timings will be different, but should be better stability.

It should also set 1.35v automatically and SA should also be set higher automatically.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> I didn't even tried fixed Vcore with haswell-E, why would one use it since we have adaptive. It's much easier to use than offset like back to x79.


if you want 125 strap, Adaptive is a no go.


----------



## Kimir

That's why I never use anything else but strap 100.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> That's why I never use anything else but strap 100.


eh - I switch between 'em. 125 has some benefits regarding memory dividers


----------



## pewpewlazer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pawelr98*
> 
> I have the same board and cpu.
> 
> The board is tricky sometimes but for 160$(open-box microcenter discount) I won't complain.
> Check the following:
> -Ram in slots in alphabetical order(A1,B1,C1,D1)- May have some trouble without this(in my case it was inability to POST)
> -Lock the unused voltages at stock values
> -Try 133mhz dram reference clock (NOT BLCK)-should be under ram settings, helps a lot with ram stability(freezing is either cache or ram)
> 
> I also had trouble at 4.6ghz with 4.5ghz beeing perfectly stable.
> In my case 2.05Vccin was the key. Maybe check values closer to 2Vccin.


~2.1Vccin definitely helps me get a lot closet to having 4.6ghz stable, but it's not 100%. I've also seen conflicting info on whether or not running over 1.9v is safe. Then again I've been overclocking for well over a decade and always ran way beyond the accepted "safe" voltages with no fear, not sure why I'm concerned all of a sudden. I must be getting old.

Turns out I've been running 133mhz dram reference clock. I'm now running 100mhz so I can get the ddr2800 divider and it still seems solid at 4.5ghz.

I should probably just be satisfied to have 4.5ghz with almost no effort, but it's still irking me that I literally changed the multiplier and Vcore and nothing else and hit 4.5ghz but I've spent hours messing around and can't get 4.6 to be remotely stable even jamming tons of voltage down it. Makes me wonder how many people have been able to hit 4.6ghz stable on a 5820k actually. I see plenty on the first post of this thread but they're just CUPID vals with no proof of stability...


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pewpewlazer*
> 
> ~2.1Vccin definitely helps me get a lot closet to having 4.6ghz stable, but it's not 100%. I've also seen conflicting info on whether or not running over 1.9v is safe. Then again I've been overclocking for well over a decade and always ran way beyond the accepted "safe" voltages with no fear, not sure why I'm concerned all of a sudden. I must be getting old.
> 
> Turns out I've been running 133mhz dram reference clock. I'm now running 100mhz so I can get the ddr2800 divider and it still seems solid at 4.5ghz.
> 
> I should probably just be satisfied to have 4.5ghz with almost no effort, but it's still irking me that I literally changed the multiplier and Vcore and nothing else and hit 4.5ghz but I've spent hours messing around and can't get 4.6 to be remotely stable even jamming tons of voltage down it. Makes me wonder how many people have been able to hit 4.6ghz stable on a 5820k actually. I see plenty on the first post of this thread but they're just CUPID vals with no proof of stability...


I had a 5820k that was stable 4.6Ghz 1.35vcore 2.05vccin but temps were a little high for me 80-85c while stressing so i just ran it @ 4.5Ghz 1.275v 1.98vccin.



could also get some benches in with it @ 4.7Ghz 1.42vcore and vccin needed 2.1+v


----------



## Silent Scone

Can bench at 4.8 with my daily vccin on my CPU


----------



## dVeLoPe

so is the 25$ for intel replacement plan worth it?

fi my cpu died couldn't I just send it in for an rma anyway? it should be under factory warranty (5820k)

if I purchase the plan and intentionly blow the chip up pushin 2 volts with no heatsink on the chip they will still replace it free of charge? or do I have to pay shipping both ways??


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dVeLoPe*
> 
> so is the 25$ for intel replacement plan worth it?
> 
> fi my cpu died couldn't I just send it in for an rma anyway? it should be under factory warranty (5820k)
> 
> if I purchase the plan and intentionly blow the chip up pushin 2 volts with no heatsink on the chip they will still replace it free of charge? or do I have to pay shipping both ways??


$25 for a policy that is essentially broken down into an insurance policy for both having a terrible sample and damaging it. Sounds like a no brainer.

FAQ here http://click.intel.com/tuningplan/faq


----------



## dVeLoPe

did not know it applied to dud oc aswell only if the chip was to be fried and no longer worked..

so if I just am not happy with myoverclock because its too high of a vcore or to slow a speed etc they will just replace it aswell??


----------



## Streetdragon

hi
i now overclocked my cpu to stable 4,5Ghz. now i wanna clock the cache. but @ 4Ghz and 1,8V im at the end. everything more let it crashes at boot or at stress.
How high could i got ith the voltage for the cache without risks?
VCore is 1,29 and the input is 1,91V
all with XMP enabled. (ram 3000 125fsb)


----------



## cookiesowns

After some trial and error, and with the help of the memory profiles on the RVE, I finally found out how to get past my initial barrier on subs & thirds on this kit of samsung.

Who would have thought tcWL was unstable at 14, but can end up posting and BE stable at 12, when it was at 15 before....

Going to go for a stressapp + HCI 800%+ run tomorrow. Need to get an actual active cooling setup instead of open case + box fan right now lol..

DIMM temps were getting up to 50C as reported on the on DIMM temp sensor! ( YAY For new corsair samsungs ) Throwing the fan on it dropped it down to sub 40C's


----------



## Silent Scone

12 tcwl is tight at that frequency and voltage. Let us know how you get on, I'd be very happy with that if it proves stable


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> eh - I switch between 'em. 125 has some benefits regarding memory dividers


That's why I was chasing 3200 with my 2666 mem, didn't want to use any other speed.


----------



## Medusa666

Initial report confirms that my sweet 5960X was indeed K.I.A by spontaneous overvoltage, god I loved that chip, could do 4,7 GHz at 1,277v, ironically it died during a reboot to optimized defaults. Our time togheter was short, but intense, I wouldn't trade it for anything in the world.









Where does one go from here, any new chip won't be the same, it won't be her. I can pretend, smile and laugh, but everytime I look at CPU-Z the feelings of Win will come back, and quite frankly I do not know if I can take it, it is just too traumatizing.









Maybe I'l become a Skylake junkie, or ride the Devils Canyon, time will tell, there are some wounds that never heal.


----------



## Silent Scone

4.7 at 1.277v is pretty good.

Shame you didn't save screenshots of the Realbench pass at the claimed voltage - you could have sent that to ASUS/Intel as proof of how good that CPU was. Unfortunately for you, people don't put much stock in CPU-Z screenshots as proof of stability.

Looking back at posts, why did you need to reboot and load defaults after taking the CPU-Z screenshot? Why didn't you just re-run Realbench at the same frequency and voltage and post it up?


----------



## Medusa666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> 4.7 at 1.277v is pretty good.
> 
> Shame you didn't save screenshots of the Realbench pass at the claimed voltage - you could have sent that to ASUS/Intel as proof of how good that CPU was. Unfortunately for you, people don't put much stock in CPU-Z screenshots as proof of stability.
> 
> Looking back at posts, why did you need to reboot and load defaults after taking the CPU-Z screenshot? Why didn't you just re-run Realbench at the same frequency and voltage and post it up?


I got screenshots of some benches on my currently disconnected HDD, but I doubt that it matters to ASUS or Intel.

I didn't need to reboot, I choose to do it because it is my standard procedure after using higher overclock settings that I don't plan on using 24/7. And also because I want to be 100% sure that no setting is left or that I forget anything, then I load the pre-saved profile I want to use especially since I knew that this problem existed with the spontaneous overvoltage. I felt that the 4,7 GHz was not needed, I only wanted to see how high up the chip would be stable and at what voltage. Truth be told I ran it mostly at stock settings, the highest 24/7 OC I ever used was 4,0 GHz at 1,051v. My plan was to use this setup for the coming 4-6 years, hence the TUF motherboard purchase in he first place, I wasn't sure my Gigabyte board would last long enough.

The chip had only been in this board for a few days.

EDIT: Oh and the matter is being handled by ASUS, so kudos to them for taking responsibility and helping out. Rep.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Medusa666*
> 
> I got screenshots of some benches on my currently disconnected HDD, but I doubt that it matters to ASUS or Intel.
> 
> I didn't need to reboot, I choose to do it because it is my standard procedure after using higher overclock settings that I don't plan on using 24/7. And also because I want to be 100% sure that no setting is left or that I forget anything, then I load the pre-saved profile I want to use especially since I knew that this problem existed with the spontaneous overvoltage. I felt that the 4,7 GHz was not needed, I only wanted to see how high up the chip would be stable and at what voltage. Truth be told I ran it mostly at stock settings, the highest 24/7 OC I ever used was 4,0 GHz at 1,051v. My plan was to use this setup for the coming 4-6 years, hence the TUF motherboard purchase in he first place, I wasn't sure my Gigabyte board would last long enough.
> 
> The chip had only been in this board for a few days.
> 
> EDIT: Oh and the matter is being handled by ASUS, so kudos to them for taking responsibility and helping out. Rep.


Ok, just wondered. Good chip if so...so you rebooted to try and run the bench at 4.7? What sort of vcore did you try up to? Just seems unfortunate after we'd prompted you for results


----------



## Medusa666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Ok, just wondered. Good chip if so...so you rebooted to try and run the bench at 4.7? What sort of vcore did you try up to? Just seems unfortunate after we'd prompted you for results


I was at stock settings, loaded up 4,7GHz at 1,277v, booted into Windows and took the screenshot, the benching has been done mostly on my old board. Rebooted immediately after posting it. Entered BIOS and loaded optimized defaults, and after that reboot I got the overvoltage warning.

The highest I ever went on the chip itself was 1,320v on the Gigabyte board. On this Sabertooth 1,277.

And the days leading up to this it was either stock settings or 4,0GHz at 1,051v.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Medusa666*
> 
> I was at stock settings, loaded up 4,7GHz at 1,277v, booted into Windows and took the screenshot, the benching has been done mostly on my old board. Rebooted immediately after posting it. Entered BIOS and loaded optimized defaults, and after that reboot I got the overvoltage warning.
> 
> The highest I ever went on the chip itself was 1,320v on the Gigabyte board. On this Sabertooth 1,277.


I see, did you not save the results from the run before you rebooted again? Could have helped your case


----------



## Medusa666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I see, did you not save the results from the run before you rebooted again? Could have helped your case


Maybe I did, I usually do, got all the logs on my hdd, even for the PSU, Corsair link can actually be useful lol.

The way it looks like now though is that I get new parts and the motherboard will be analyzed together with the CPU.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Medusa666*
> 
> Maybe I did, I usually do, got all the logs on my hdd, even for the PSU, Corsair link can actually be useful lol.
> 
> The way it looks like now though is that I get new parts and the motherboard will be analyzed together with the CPU.


Has the CPU been confirmed as dead?


----------



## Praz

Hello

It is a shame that these top 1% stable results were obtainable on two different motherboards and the CPU died before any meaningful screenshots could be posted.


----------



## Silent Scone

I'm curious to know if the CPU is even dead


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Medusa666*
> 
> I was at stock settings, loaded up 4,7GHz at 1,277v, booted into Windows and took the screenshot, the benching has been done mostly on my old board. Rebooted immediately after posting it. *Entered BIOS and loaded optimized defaults, and after that reboot I got the overvoltage warning.*
> 
> The highest I ever went on the chip itself was 1,320v on the Gigabyte board. On this Sabertooth 1,277.
> 
> And the days leading up to this it was either stock settings or 4,0GHz at 1,051v.


Any other guys been through this? It's the same thing that happened to mine but the chip survived.

Come at 2.0 hmm.









Screenshots would've help indeed.


----------



## Medusa666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Has the CPU been confirmed as dead?


Yes, it is gone. Sadly. I hoped that it would had survived but the chances were slim to none.


----------



## Medusa666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Screenshots would've help indeed.


I did not have time to take a picture, I panicked and turned off the PSU when I saw it, there was a moment of shock tho, reading about something, knowing about it, buying the motherboard and see it happen days later is not fun.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Medusa666*
> 
> Yes, it is gone. Sadly. I hoped that it would had survived but the chances were slim to none.


How did you test it?


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Any other guys been through this? It's the same thing that happened to mine but the chip survived.
> 
> Come at 2.0 hmm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Screenshots would've help indeed.


When it happened to me, getting a screenshot was really down the list on things to do.

1) Kill power

2) Kill Power

3) Kill Power

....

168,274,897) Get Screenshot


----------



## Praz

Hello

My comment regarding screenshots was in reference to the purported stability.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Delete

wrong place !


----------



## Medusa666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> How did you test it?


I got no idea how it was verified, sent it to the retailers rma unit and they just sent me a mail confirming that it is dead and I'm qualified for a new chip.


----------



## wholeeo

DRAM overclocking has to be the most bang your head against the wall type of OC'ing ever.

At what point does one know that VCCSA is set at the right place?


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> DRAM overclocking has to be the most bang your head against the wall type of OC'ing ever.
> 
> At what point does one know that VCCSA is set at the right place?


Hello

For ASUS boards more than 1.150V should not be necessary. If more than this is needed the auto rules are not suited for the CPU being used, memory settings are off or the memory is being asked to perform beyond its capability.


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> DRAM overclocking has to be the most bang your head against the wall type of OC'ing ever.
> 
> At what point does one know that VCCSA is set at the right place?


Depends on the chip and board. I had to use +230mV agent on a MSI board without OC socket for DDR4-3000. On the Rampage with the same 5960X (which is a pretty bad sample) 0.95V is sufficient for DDR4-3200, also with a 4x4GB kit.

Rule of thumb, decrease agent and see if things get worse


----------



## SDhydro

I've decided to drop my 5960x 24/7 overclock from 1.32v 4.62ghz down to 1.26v 4.5ghz and I think my h110i cooler appreciates me for it. Here is a 3 hour aida run. Also tested 1 hour xtu and 4 hours realbench. Windows 10 Ive been getting luxmark stop working errors which have been pissing me off.


----------



## Kimir

I have the same issue with luxmark, but the rest of the bench just continue without issue. Oh well.


----------



## SDhydro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> I have the same issue with luxmark, but the rest of the bench just continue without issue. Oh well.


I wish you could disble luxmark for stress testing.

Hey congrats on hw article. Nice bench setup. Makes mine look really ghetto lol.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDhydro*
> 
> I've decided to drop my 5960x 24/7 overclock from 1.32v 4.62ghz down to 1.26v 4.5ghz and I think my h110i cooler appreciates me for it. Here is a 3 hour aida run. Also tested 1 hour xtu and 4 hours realbench. Windows 10 Ive been getting luxmark stop working errors which have been pissing me off.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> I have the same issue with luxmark, but the rest of the bench just continue without issue. Oh well.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDhydro*
> 
> I wish you could disble luxmark for stress testing.
> 
> Hey congrats on hw article. Nice bench setup. Makes mine look really ghetto lol.


I was getting that all the time on the stress test (not the benchmark tho).. was SLI. Haven't had that fail in a while... maybe I should try with the new driver to see if it's back?


----------



## GunnzAkimbo

HWBot 4k rendering benchmark.

http://hwbot.org/benchmark/hwbot_x265_benchmark_-_4k/rankings?cores=8#start=0#interval=20


----------



## cookiesowns

http://hwbot.org/submission/2967155_cookiesowns_hwbot_x265_benchmark___4k_core_i7_5960x_8.68_fps


----------



## Silent Scone

Nice one. What does that chip do at 1.4v out of curiosity?

I won't be submitting, just did a run on daily clocks. (44 / 42)


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Nice one. What does that chip do at 1.4v out of curiosity?


Not much more, but that was when I had a bad mount on my CPU. Package temps spike real quick above 1.33V+

Maybe when it's sub 65F in Socal then I can start pushing CPU.

it already minorly degraded at benching XTU at 4.8+ 4.6 Uncore @ 1.38V. Didn't even get a clean run in haha.


----------



## Silent Scone

lol, it's a tough bench. Long too. I think I could pull it at 4.7 1.35v but I'm not inclined to. Not many results, some low ones for the clocks given too


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> lol, it's a tough bench. Long too. I think I could pull it at 4.7 1.35v but I'm not inclined to. Not many results, some low ones for the clocks given too


There's some mini-tweaks that you can do on it to get better results. It's new, I'm sure after my result people will start to try tweaking it more haha.

Honestly I was super surprised at how much I beat my 1st score, and the was #1 score.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> There's some mini-tweaks that you can do on it to get better results. It's new, I'm sure after my result people will start to try tweaking it more haha.
> 
> Honestly I was super surprised at how much I beat my 1st score, and the was #1 score.


I just copied your preset and ran at my daily, if you look though some people are setting different priority.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://hwbot.org/submission/2967155_cookiesowns_hwbot_x265_benchmark___4k_core_i7_5960x_8.68_fps


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GunnzAkimbo*
> 
> HWBot 4k rendering benchmark.
> 
> http://hwbot.org/benchmark/hwbot_x265_benchmark_-_4k/rankings?cores=8#start=0#interval=20


lol - deja vu all over again. I posted a link to that a few days ago. Anyway, still no points for the bench, so you won't see many folks running it for real. This is one I've been pushing for with admin since it is way more than a flash bench and does allow for some tweaking. Several users have the beta

so, when you guys enable HPET (which you may want to disable afterwards since windows default is disabled (for debugging - leave it enabled), does your system clock reset?


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> lol - deja vu all over again. I posted a link to that a few days ago. Anyway, still no points for the bench, so you won't see many folks running it for real. This is one I've been pushing for with admin since it is way more than a flash bench and does allow for some tweaking. Several users have the beta
> 
> so, when you guys enable HPET (which you may want to disable afterwards since windows default is disabled (for debugging - leave it enabled), does your system clock reset?


Does HWBot still require everything to be run in W7? That's gonna eliminate more than a few, there.


----------



## Silent Scone

HWBOT is living in 1998. It's becoming about as relevant as an impact parachute


----------



## Kimir

A few of us posted score with w10 and they haven't been deleted. So I don't know, but I'll bench on whatever I want, I'll disable points if some think there is a cheat, that's it. I've no idea how one could cheat with the timer thingy...
Anyway, the bot being what it is, I have a Cinebench score that have been deleted because the score wasn't reflecting the CPU frequency (high CPU freq. poor score), lolwoot right?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> A few of us posted score with w10 and they haven't been deleted. So I don't know, but I'll bench on whatever I want, I'll disable points if some think there is a cheat, that's it. I've no idea how one could cheat with the timer thingy...
> Anyway, the bot being what it is, I have a Cinebench score that have been deleted because the score wasn't reflecting the CPU frequency (high CPU freq. poor score), lolwoot right?


A lot of invalid scores even once reported can stay there for days, even world records. It's a great resource and community, but the dated ruling will be the death of it.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> Does HWBot still require everything to be run in W7? That's gonna eliminate more than a few, there.


Yeah, so this bench incorporates the hpet surveillance. Specifically for the w8, 8.1, and 10 RTC issue. The more results - the better


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> so, when you guys enable HPET (which you may want to disable afterwards since windows default is disabled (for debugging - leave it enabled), does your system clock reset?


My system clock doesn't change on either of my X99 boards. However HPET is completely broken and results in massive performance anomalies when Windows is forced to use it on my ASRock X99 OC Formula, with newer firmware.

Also, the Windows default is technically undefined, not outright disabled. Probably the same thing for most purposes, but there may be circumstances where manually setting useplatformclock to "false" is not identical to leaving the entry out entirely.


----------



## SDhydro

Ive tried to turn the hpet timer on in windows 10 but when i open hwbot x264 stilll says timer is off and cant run bench? Any ideas or maybe im doing it wrong?


----------



## whyscotty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDhydro*
> 
> Ive tried to turn the hpet timer on in windows 10 but when i open hwbot x264 stilll says timer is off and cant run bench? Any ideas or maybe im doing it wrong?


Run CMD as admin - bcdedit /set useplatformclock true

Worked for me


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whyscotty*
> 
> Run CMD as admin - bcdedit /set useplatformclock true
> 
> Worked for me


This and restart, yup. I had to do it for GPUPI to begin with, left it as is since I didn't noticed any performance drop on 3DMark.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> My system clock doesn't change on either of my X99 boards. However HPET is completely broken and results in massive performance anomalies when Windows is forced to use it on my ASRock X99 OC Formula, with newer firmware.
> 
> Also, the Windows default is technically undefined, not outright disabled. Probably the same thing for most purposes, but there may be circumstances where manually setting useplatformclock to "false" is not identical to leaving the entry out entirely.


So unless you specifically hook w10 into the platformclock all sorts of chicanery is possible.
Mine does, like it lost exactly 3 hours when I unlinked HPET from windows.
"use platformclock no" https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/windows/hardware/ff542202(v=vs.85).aspx
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDhydro*
> 
> Ive tried to turn the hpet timer on in windows 10 but when i open hwbot x264 stilll says timer is off and cant run bench? Any ideas or maybe im doing it wrong?


yeah - requires a restart to enable the HPET. This bench uses the x265 kernel.


----------



## moorhen2

Just received my second 5960X, hope its a better one than the one I am using, batch number is J513B097. Fingers crossed, lol.


----------



## Medusa666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moorhen2*
> 
> Just received my second 5960X, hope its a better one than the one I am using, batch number is J513B097. Fingers crossed, lol.


Good luck, and do tell


----------



## Mr-Dark

Any x99 owner have problem like this ?






or just RMA the board ?


----------



## Cannon19932006

What is your guys limits when it comes to core temps, like what would you absolutely not run over while stress testing.


----------



## SDhydro

I like to keep core temps under 70c and package under 80c while stresstesting.


----------



## Kimir

To each their own.
I'm fine with that:


But with the same setting, running Aida64 show 80 on core temp, I'm like "nop, nop! STAP!!" and I hit cancel.









For some reason, I had set the VCCIN to 1.96v (LLC 6), right now trying to see if I can reduce that to get lower temp... (on the screen it's set 1.94, Aida is reading it wrong, measured it's 1.9v)


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

I should sign up



No comments on my trophy Jimson Weed?


----------



## cookiesowns

Well ***.

I tried the COPY BIOS 1 to BIOS 2 feature so I can try playing with the 1701 bios release for the R5E. ..... But of course it didn't work.

So I ended up trying to use BIOS flash back on my USB... As soon as I start it, I realize I was still on the BIOS 1 chip... There goes all of time wasted stability testing and tightening up memory............ RIP 64GB Tight settings....

At least I still have my bench 3310 settings for the 4x4 sammy. Oh well. New slate I guess with 1701 then...

Dang it.

I need to just start saving profiles to USB / taking screenshots.


----------



## GunnzAkimbo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> To each their own.
> I'm fine with that:
> 
> 
> But with the same setting, running Aida64 show 80 on core temp, I'm like "nop, nop! STAP!!" and I hit cancel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For some reason, I had set the VCCIN to 1.96v (LLC 6), right now trying to see if I can reduce that to get lower temp... (on the screen it's set 1.94, Aida is reading it wrong, measured it's 1.9v)


All those manual volts above the norm would just be too hot in the place i live. It's like trying to put a fire out with a flame thrower.

So i just leave every volt setting at auto and it's very cool running (4.5Ghz + 3200 ram) and stable.


----------



## Kimir

Manual voltage? No such thing, they are all adaptive/offset. There is actually only few voltages changes in the bios.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> Well ***.
> 
> I tried the COPY BIOS 1 to BIOS 2 feature so I can try playing with the 1701 bios release for the R5E. ..... But of course it didn't work.
> 
> So I ended up trying to use BIOS flash back on my USB... As soon as I start it, I realize I was still on the BIOS 1 chip... There goes all of time wasted stability testing and tightening up memory............ RIP 64GB Tight settings....
> 
> At least I still have my bench 3310 settings for the 4x4 sammy. Oh well. New slate I guess with 1701 then...
> 
> Dang it.
> 
> I need to just start saving profiles to USB / taking screenshots.


Do you remember a short while ago I mentioned taking notes...







. Seriously though that's a bummer. Least you've screenys of your most recent adventures.


----------



## Arne Saknussemm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> Well ***.
> 
> I tried the COPY BIOS 1 to BIOS 2 feature so I can try playing with the 1701 bios release for the R5E. ..... But of course it didn't work.
> 
> So I ended up trying to use BIOS flash back on my USB... As soon as I start it, I realize I was still on the BIOS 1 chip... There goes all of time wasted stability testing and tightening up memory............ RIP 64GB Tight settings....
> 
> At least I still have my bench 3310 settings for the 4x4 sammy. Oh well. New slate I guess with 1701 then...
> 
> Dang it.
> 
> I need to just start saving profiles to USB / taking screenshots.


Ouch!







that's a lot of work lost...I do keep everything on paper myself...


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> I should sign up
> 
> 
> 
> No comments on my trophy Jimson Weed?


nice!

The benchmark tells a lot about a rig's running config.. more than who's got the highest score. The multiplier applied at the end of an "overkill" run reflects the "tuning" of a system - how different are the instances in performance. The closer to 1.000 the better.
With 4 or more instances, the benchmark becomes a rather good stress test... and really likes VCCIN for that uniform execution.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> nice!
> 
> The benchmark tells a lot about a rig's running config.. more than who's got the highest score. The multiplier applied at the end of an "overkill" run reflects the "tuning" of a system - how different are the instances in performance. The closer to 1.000 the better.
> With 4 or more instances, the benchmark becomes a rather good stress test... and really likes VCCIN for that uniform execution.


Wasn't yours 1.000? lol... Think mine was 0.994, a lot of the submissions are lower apart from Devilheads


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Wasn't yours 1.000? lol... Think mine was 0.994, a lot of the submissions are lower apart from Devilheads


Hello

Background activity will also influence the multiplier value.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

5960X should be recived next week, bought it from Devilhead ^^

Can`t wait to overclock that, the 5820K was fun, bet the 5960X is going to be better









Will try to Oc to hell and back


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Background activity will also influence the multiplier value.


But in the case of submitting results to the great BOT you'd like to assume people would keep that to a minimum given the score is based on overall lol.

Love a good benchmark


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> But in the case of submitting results to the great BOT you'd like to assume people would keep that to a minimum given the score is based on overall lol.
> 
> Love a good benchmark


Hello

I played with this in the past to see if it would be a quick test for stability. The same settings that the benchmark successfully passed would cause 3ds Max to fail. Using 8 instances with AIDA running resulted in an invalid score because of the instance scores being greater than 5% difference. Without AIDA the multiplier was close to 1.000.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Wasn't yours 1.000? lol... Think mine was 0.994, a lot of the submissions are lower apart from Devilheads


lol - combo good stress test and benchmark.

any luck with 4 or more instances? I have to try that...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> I played with this in the past to see if it would be a quick test for stability. The same settings that the benchmark successfully passed would cause 3ds Max to fail. Using 8 instances with AIDA running resulted in an invalid score because of the instance scores being greater than 5% difference. Without AIDA the multiplier was close to 1.000.


Seems that I needed a bit more vcore and vccin for this to run "well" compared to x264v2, RB and/or intel burn test. I didn't disable any services, only closed the programs I have start auto with windows.

Is there a good/similar encode program that will run exclusively on the GPUs?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> I played with this in the past to see if it would be a quick test for stability. The same settings that the benchmark successfully passed would cause 3ds Max to fail. Using 8 instances with AIDA running resulted in an invalid score because of the instance scores being greater than 5% difference. Without AIDA the multiplier was close to 1.000.


I hold my hands up, I've never tried Studio Max as a gauge for system stability
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> lol - combo good stress test and benchmark.
> 
> any luck with 4 or more instances? I have to try that...
> Seems that I needed a bit more vcore and vccin for this to run "well" compared to x264v2, RB and/or intel burn test. I didn't disable any services, only closed the programs I have start auto with windows.
> 
> Is there a good/similar encode program that will run exclusively on the GPUs?


Cuda rendering in VEGAS perhaps? I've not tried 4 instances bud


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I hold my hands up, I've never tried Studio Max as a gauge for system stability
> Cuda rendering in VEGAS perhaps? I've not tried 4 instances bud


the critical aspect is that this bench is a trial balloon using an embedded RTC fix, which if successful sets a direction for the relevance of HWBOT (I know, many folks think that's oxymoronic







) with W7 going the way of the dinosaur.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> the critical aspect is that this bench is a trial balloon using an embedded RTC fix, which if successful sets a direction for the relevance of HWBOT (I know, many folks think that's oxymoronic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) with W7 going the way of the dinosaur.


Yep, but I'm sceptical that they want the change lol.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Yep, but I'm sceptical that they want the change lol.


for sure... "XP or bust".


----------



## devilhead

it's pretty stressful test, runs for a
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> 5960X should be recived next week, bought it from Devilhead ^^
> 
> Can`t wait to overclock that, the 5820K was fun, bet the 5960X is going to be better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will try to Oc to hell and back


















thats Jpmboy 5960X, which he bought for me in USA








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Wasn't yours 1.000? lol... Think mine was 0.994, a lot of the submissions are lower apart from Devilheads


I'm cheating a bit







got MyDog 5960X and connected to

>


I just don't understand how that Slinky cools down 5960X with 1.512v


----------



## SDhydro

Thanks guys for help with turning the hpet timer on. Didn't know a restart was needed. Anyways here is a run with my 24/7 setup at 4.5ghz


----------



## marc0053

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devilhead*
> 
> I just don't understand how that Slinky cools down 5960X with 1.512v


He shows his water inlet (probably from chiller) near 0 degree C. Must be lots of condensation on Slinky's rig unless he further cools the ambient temps in his whole case (maybe with AC blowing inside at 10-15C) to help reduce the dew point. He mentioned that he killed a GTX 980 Ti kingpin recently so I wonder if he insulates his rig at all for moisture protection.

Regardless his 5960x @ 5.1 GHz is simply amazing! and I'm sure if you had his cooling setup on your amazing 5960x, you'd probably get 5.1 ghz+ easily









Check his pics on the BOT
http://hwbot.org/submission/2958350_

Lots of condensation on his 2nd pic here
http://hwbot.org/submission/2967998_

BTW very nice results with your phase on HWBOT recently!


----------



## devilhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> He shows his water inlet (probably from chiller) near 0 degree C. Must be lots of condensation on Slinky's rig unless he further cools the ambient temps in his whole case (maybe with AC blowing inside at 10-15C) to help reduce the dew point. He mentioned that he killed a GTX 980 Ti kingpin recently so I wonder if he insulates his rig at all for moisture protection.
> 
> Regardless his 5960x @ 5.1 GHz is simply amazing! and I'm sure if you had his cooling setup on your amazing 5960x, you'd probably get 5.1 ghz+ easily
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Check his pics on the BOT
> http://hwbot.org/submission/2958350_
> 
> Lots of condensation on his 2nd pic here
> http://hwbot.org/submission/2967998_
> 
> BTW very nice results with your phase on HWBOT recently!


heh, crazy guy, i already afraid when i get some condensation on phase cooler mounting screw's








but i have done some runs at winter with my old 5960X at cold ambient with 5000ghz http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3290301 (it was 1.50v)


----------



## Silent Scone

Are there not potential issues from running realtime priority?


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDhydro*
> 
> Thanks guys for help with turning the hpet timer on. Didn't know a restart was needed. Anyways here is a run with my 24/7 setup at 4.5ghz


Killer score for that frequency!

I'm currently trying to get 8 fps but couldn't reach it yet, might try with my 4.6Ghz setting instead of 4.7Ghz, thinking maybe it's not stable enough to get a better score.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devilhead*
> 
> it's pretty stressful test, runs for a
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats Jpmboy 5960X, which he bought for me in USA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm cheating a bit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> got MyDog 5960X and connected to
> 
> >
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I just don't understand how that Slinky cools down 5960X with 1.512v*


I don't think he does... certainly not with "ambient" water.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDhydro*
> 
> Thanks guys for help with turning the hpet timer on. Didn't know a restart was needed. Anyways here is a run with my 24/7 setup at 4.5ghz
> 
> **


Yo! that's a super result!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Are there not potential issues from running realtime priority?


clash with OS ops I would think... but that's only a potential.

good to see folks running this benchmark... it's def not a pseudo-stable clocks thing.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I don't think he does... certainly not with "ambient" water.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yo! that's a super result!
> clash with OS ops I would think... but that's only a potential.
> 
> good to see folks running this benchmark... it's def not a pseudo-stable clocks thing.


Realtime topples an instance for me at my CAS 14 settings....this is why our resident memory experts are pushing stressapp...Those settings did two consecutive 16 instance passes to 1000% without an error. Raising CAS to 15, real time passes on 2x overkill no problem.

I'm so disheartened by this ordeal I'm working on 3330 lol. Not often I get foiled.


----------



## devilhead

That realtime helped a bit








here is 4600mhz


----------



## moorhen2

Initial testing for minimum voltage that Cine R15 will run at, not too bad, wont run any lower than 1.188. Pretty good silicon.

http://s572.photobucket.com/user/moorhen2/media/Capture65656.jpg.html


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devilhead*
> 
> That realtime helped a bit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here is 4600mhz


lol, I think I need counseling, anyway...going back to my 3300 profile now to work on that. Seems it has more love for me. Seems the extra 10-20mv pattern for stressapp stability manifests itself in this bench too, at least that's how circumstance would make it appear. CAS 14 3200 @ 1.44v is a bit too try hard











Edit, managed to replicate the drop out issue at stock. Guess it needs further investigation. It was an issue with the application somewhere, fresh copy solved it.


----------



## Eagle1911

I ran my 5960x at 4.6Ghz 1.275v with everything else untouched for 4 hours with RealBench. Then I tried to run 4.8Ghz 1.35vcore 2.0VCCIN, LLC9, 1.3 Cache with no luck. RealBech shows immediately 'Instability Detected' whatever settings I use or BSOD after few mins of benching.

I must be doing wrong? Or did I hit a wall? Mobo is Asus WS. Temps are always <80C.


----------



## Kimir

with a 4.6Ghz @ 1.275, you could probably do 4.7Ghz @ 1.35ish and 4.8Ghz would most certainly require 1.43v or more. Try 4.7Ghz, but I advise against going for 4.8Ghz, especially if you are going for daily usage OC.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

H265 benchmarks aside, there's something about a 5960X in full song plowing through a HEVP file. I've never tried much video ripping, but I wanted to see some 4K content. That's when I was faced with the .ts file extension - couldn't play them. Come to find out, that's HEPV or our new buddy H.265. And I knew HandBrake from the RB benchmark. Now I'm going to town on those things.

Now off to find some HandBrake tutorials, I'm not 100% sure I have all the settings correct (what's Detelecine?)


----------



## dVeLoPe

anyone know if I purchase the OC tuning plan from intel AFTER I blow my chip up will it still get replaced?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dVeLoPe*
> 
> anyone know if I purchase the OC tuning plan from intel AFTER I blow my chip up will it still get replaced?


Yes, as long as you don't imply it was intentional. You can use it if you encounter degradation also...For instance mention it not doing the same frequency at the same voltage as before.


----------



## Silent Scone

Working on secondary with Samsung GSKILL 3400C16 (3200 14-16-16-38 1T 1.42v) RTL 55/53/55/53


----------



## GunnzAkimbo

FPU only on AIDA64 stability test.

Yikes tempertature. Yikes!


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Working on secondary with Samsung GSKILL 3400C16 (3200 14-16-16-38 1T 1.42v) RTL 55/53/55/53


Looking good Silent.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GunnzAkimbo*
> 
> FPU only on AIDA64 stability test.
> 
> Yikes tempertature. Yikes!


uh yeah - it's basically p95 small FFT. CPU killer if you are not careful with it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Working on secondary with Samsung GSKILL 3400C16 (3200 14-16-16-38 1T 1.42v) RTL 55/53/55/53
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Hat's off bud. I sent the 3466 sammy kit I had back for refund... need to be in a sammy state of mind after having only hyninx.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> uh yeah - it's basically p95 small FFT. CPU killer if you are not careful with it.
> Hat's off bud. I sent the 3466 sammy kit I had back for refund... need to be in a sammy state of mind after having only hyninx.


The 3200 C16 Hynix kit I had would never do this, there are some glaring differences, namely in throughput - however this platform has plenty of that anyway. I don't know, I try not to get too involved in the whole IC affair, these things are like swings and round abouts, especially given I think Hynix supply is noticeably short at the moment


----------



## babycharm00

Does anyone know the weight of any devils canyon or haswell-e cpu lid? We, Skylake, users are trying to use different cpu lid to delid our processor with a lighter one. would appreciate the help. Thanks


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *babycharm00*
> 
> Does anyone know the weight of any devils canyon cpu lid? We, Skylake, users are trying to use different cpu lid to delid our processor with a lighter one. would appreciate the help. Thanks


erm.. is there a reason for using a "lighter" cpu IHS?


----------



## babycharm00

Actually we might need a thicker lid to with stand the heat better away from die


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *babycharm00*
> 
> Actually we might need a thicker lid to with stand the heat better away from die


Splitting hairs. Delid itself with gelid or clu does it. Your cooling solution does the rest.


----------



## aerotracks

Some Performance numbers running 3200C12 with 4G/4G fixed frequency. Had a fun time binning these today









http://www.directupload.net


----------



## one80

I've switched from an EVGA to Asrock, and now my TJmax has changed from 95 to 105? I thought that came from the chip?

What is the TJmax for 5960Xs?


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *one80*
> 
> I've switched from an EVGA to Asrock, and now my TJmax has changed from 95 to 105? I thought that came from the chip?
> 
> What is the TJmax for 5960Xs?


TJmax is configurable in BIOS for Haswell-E. Set it to what you want


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Can anyone explain why my System Agent offset is so high 0.51v, and why if I adjust it any lower I get system instability?
I'm running a [email protected], cache stock (didn't change the ring voltages), G-Skill 2666Mhz, Blck 100.01Mhz, cpu voltage adaptive+offset 1.090v with and offset of 0.001 (gives a total of 1.114v), VCCIN 1.85v any lower and I get system instability.
Temps are good, max I've seen was 62c today in AIDA64 SST, but it was warmer in the house and I didn't have the air con on.
Thanks guys.

http://s1294.photobucket.com/user/schoolofmonkey2/media/IMG_zpsgvprndur.png.html


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> Can anyone explain why my System Agent offset is so high 0.51v, and why if I adjust it any lower I get system instability?
> I'm running a [email protected], cache stock (didn't change the ring voltages), G-Skill 2666Mhz, Blck 100.01Mhz, cpu voltage adaptive+offset 1.090v with and offset of 0.001 (gives a total of 1.114v), VCCIN 1.85v any lower and I get system instability.
> Temps are good, max I've seen was 62c today in AIDA64 SST, but it was warmer in the house and I didn't have the air con on.
> Thanks guys.
> 
> http://s1294.photobucket.com/user/schoolofmonkey2/media/IMG_zpsgvprndur.png.html


what kind of system instability?


----------



## deathizem

is it new symptom?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> Can anyone explain why my System Agent offset is so high 0.51v, and why if I adjust it any lower I get system instability?
> I'm running a [email protected], cache stock (didn't change the ring voltages), G-Skill 2666Mhz, Blck 100.01Mhz, cpu voltage adaptive+offset 1.090v with and offset of 0.001 (gives a total of 1.114v), VCCIN 1.85v any lower and I get system instability.
> Temps are good, max I've seen was 62c today in AIDA64 SST, but it was warmer in the house and I didn't have the air con on.
> Thanks guys.
> 
> http://s1294.photobucket.com/user/schoolofmonkey2/media/IMG_zpsgvprndur.png.html


----------



## pewpewlazer

This might be a dumb question, but what is the "official" stock uncore/cache clock for a 5820k? Looking at some screenshots leads me to believe it's 3ghz, is that correct? I can't get any CPU overclock fully stable to save my life it seems and I noticed my uncore was running at 3.3ghz with the BIOS set to "auto" so I'm going to try lowering that, but I just want a sanity check on what the correct Intel spec factory speed is.


----------



## Cannon19932006

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pewpewlazer*
> 
> This might be a dumb question, but what is the "official" stock uncore/cache clock for a 5820k? Looking at some screenshots leads me to believe it's 3ghz, is that correct? I can't get any CPU overclock fully stable to save my life it seems and I noticed my uncore was running at 3.3ghz with the BIOS set to "auto" so I'm going to try lowering that, but I just want a sanity check on what the correct Intel spec factory speed is.


Pretty sure it's 3.3GHz stock


----------



## one80

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> TJmax is configurable in BIOS for Haswell-E. Set it to what you want


Well, there you go - thanks









Seems like that shows be something that shouldn't be changed though...!


----------



## brazilianloser

Well realbench crashes my system before I even start stressing.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> what kind of system instability?


Hard locks, when dropping the CPU SA, so generally that a ram issue.
Lowering the VCCIN results in strange CPU/NB clock drops in ADIDA64, when I say strange the clocks drop to CPU 25Mhz, NB 9Mhz, but the machine doesn't crash and it's only in the first 5 minutes of stress testing, you'll see it on the graph, then the stress test contiunes.
The system as it is now, completely stable, it was stress tested for 12 hours, just never saw the SA offset the high before.

I did roll back to a previous BIOS (MSI X99a Gaming 7), as the latest one wasn't really stable, and had a strange issue where every second time you went into the BIOS and saved without making changes the overclock would fail even though the system was stable in hours of stress testing, rolling back to a previous BIOS stopped it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deathizem*
> 
> is it new symptom?


Sort of, its about 3 weeks old now, been tinkering on and off with overclocking, turns our I don't have a "magic" chip she likes a bit voltage after you go past 4Ghz, (4.2Ghz needed 1.22v), so it wasn't worth the extra heat as I'm only using a H110 for cooling at the moment, I'm waiting for the release of the EK-XLC Predator 360, that should make a difference.
Though I haven't tried since rolling back the BIOS, could of been causing a issue.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> Can anyone explain why my System Agent offset is so high 0.51v, and why if I adjust it any lower I get system instability?
> I'm running a [email protected], cache stock (didn't change the ring voltages), G-Skill 2666Mhz, Blck 100.01Mhz, cpu voltage adaptive+offset 1.090v with and offset of 0.001 (gives a total of 1.114v), VCCIN 1.85v any lower and I get system instability.


Hello

If the board doesn't have the OC socket this is normal as a brute force SA voltage approach is needed. Try a different memory divider or the 125 strap.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> If the board doesn't have the OC socket this is normal as a brute force SA voltage approach is needed. Try a different memory divider or the 125 strap.


I don't think the Gaming 7 does have a OC socket, there's no mention of having one in the board specs.
These G-Skill 2666Mhz memory timings are 15-15-15-35 2N 1.2Volts, now if you use the XMP profile it leaves the BLCK at 100Mhz, but the ram runs at 2666mhz,
so I'm guessing by what you're saying because of leaving the Blck at 100Mhz it's got to bump up the CPU SA voltage to compensate, am I right?


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> I don't think the Gaming 7 does have a OC socket, there's no mention of having one in the board specs.
> These G-Skill 2666Mhz memory timings are 15-15-15-35 2N 1.2Volts, now if you use the XMP profile it leaves the BLCK at 100Mhz, but the ram runs at 2666mhz,
> so I'm guessing by what you're saying because of leaving the Blck at 100Mhz it's got to bump up the CPU SA voltage to compensate, am I right?


Hello

Some CPUs and/or motherboards can have difficulty with 2666MHz memory speed on the 100 strap. Using the 125 strap may allow for a lower SA voltage.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Some CPUs and/or motherboards can have difficulty with 2666MHz memory speed on the 100 strap. Using the 125 strap may allow for a lower SA voltage.


I'll have a tinker later, I like the saving your overclocking profile feature in case you stuff something up.

Will running the CPU SA at those voltages cause any long term damage, or does the system use it as a "pool" of voltage it can access when needed?


----------



## Cannon19932006

I tried enabling my Gigabyte boards oc socket today, and It was completely unstable at stock and at my 2011 pin stable oc settings. Wonder what the deal is with that?


----------



## deathizem

that I a pretty good board and it is great Oc board I have 2 of them one is running with out any issue with 5930 @6.022 ghz and the other is 5820 @4.5 that one had some ram issue replaced ram all is well I don't think it is a board problem I used the ram on my msi sli plus and it gives me some issues it is G-Skill I say try using 1 piece at a time weed out the bad one if there is a bad one
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> I don't think the Gaming 7 does have a OC socket, there's no mention of having one in the board specs.
> These G-Skill 2666Mhz memory timings are 15-15-15-35 2N 1.2Volts, now if you use the XMP profile it leaves the BLCK at 100Mhz, but the ram runs at 2666mhz,
> so I'm guessing by what you're saying because of leaving the Blck at 100Mhz it's got to bump up the CPU SA voltage to compensate, am I right?


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deathizem*
> 
> that I a pretty good board and it is great Oc board I have 2 of them one is running with out any issue with 5930 @6.022 ghz and the other is 5820 @4.5 that one had some ram issue replaced ram all is well I don't think it is a board problem I used the ram on my msi sli plus and it gives me some issues it is G-Skill I say try using 1 piece at a time weed out the bad one if there is a bad one


One of first things I did when putting the machine together, tested each stick individually, cpu etc all on stock setting (used XMP on the ram) everything passed, strange I know, but we only get a 14 day DOA period where we can get straight swaps, so I don't muck around with new hardware..lol

I have read that some of the cheaper G-Skill doesn't like to overclock much (if at all), and hates changing timings.
I did get a stable 4.5Ghz overclock, passed the tests, but I wasn't keen on the temps for 24/7, so when I get some better water cooling next month it should be right.
I did have the CPU SA set to 0.36v, which seems ok at the time until I put my machine to sleep.
Yet as it is now machine is rock solid stable, doing a Handbreak h.264 encode at the moment, 40 minutes in so far...lol..


----------



## steadly2004

So, what I though was a good OC at 1.28v and 4.5ghz turned out to be unstable.... When I started to run BOINC (SETI) with the AVX instruction set. Even with 50% CPU usage I got the "whea uncrrectable error." Back down to 4.25ghz and 1.19v so far. i haven't tried to turn the voltage down any more, but I will continue to tinker. Weird thing is that the same setup with 4.5ghz was stable with AIDA and realbench stress test for like 2+ hours. Oh well, I think that if you're going to use the AVX instruction set you had better be sure you're stable, and maybe shoot for lower overall clock. I dunno, but it does generate more heat (which we all know it should). Currently hitting 70* with AVX and 4.25ghz and 100% processor usage. Maybe only 65* with 50% limiting on the CPU usage. I guess I still have a lot to learn, as always.


----------



## TheBloodEagle

So is a stable 5ghz on the 5960X pretty rare? I saw the overclock list but not sure how long people ran it for.


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBloodEagle*
> 
> So is a stable 5ghz on the 5960X pretty rare? I saw the overclock list but not sure how long people ran it for.


Very.


----------



## TheBloodEagle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Very.


Sadness.









Wanted to pretend I had an IBM Power8 CPU at 5ghz. I have dreams, man. Dreams.


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBloodEagle*
> 
> Sadness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wanted to pretend I had an IBM Power8 CPU at 5ghz. I have dreams, man. Dreams.


If you had sub-ambient cooling and a cherry picked sample you might be able to run @ 5Ghz.

I haven't tried disabling HT and binning per core yet, that could prove interesting.


----------



## TheBloodEagle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> If you had sub-ambient cooling and a cherry picked sample you might be able to run @ 5Ghz.
> 
> I haven't tried disabling HT and binning per core yet, that could prove interesting.


For folks getting near, are they lapping the IHS and CLC? I'm thinking lapping, Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut and a rad like the MO-RA3 plus silicon lottery chip would get to 5Ghz stable without the chiller. Wish I could try it myself.


----------



## brazilianloser

Any recommendations as far as ram goes for someone rocking a 5820k in a MSI X99S Krait Edition??? The G.Skill Ripjaws 3000 kit I bought are pure junk and won't even run at the advertised speed.


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBloodEagle*
> 
> For folks getting near, are they lapping the IHS and CLC? I'm thinking lapping, Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut and a rad like the MO-RA3 plus silicon lottery chip would get to 5Ghz stable without the chiller. Wish I could try it myself.


Nope. Just got lucky with my chip. Honestly, 5.0Ghz is hard to achieve on 5960X unless you get REALLY lucky, or push temps WAY down under load. There's some guys running 1.33V using a phase, but CPU is pulled down to like -30.

Lapping is necessary, and based on my beliefs and experience, it appears that the 5960X needs more thermal capacity than anything to keep it cool. So if anything, lapping will make it worse, as the IHS on Haswell-E seems pretty good.

I'm running a total of 1200mm of rad space, and past 1.35V temps are uncontrollable / way outside my comfort range. 1.35V is barely enough to run 4.8Ghz for some benchies. My chip does 4.5Ghz @ 1.18V FWIW. X264/X265/Aida64 stable.

Why not just grab a Silicon Lottery 5960X and give it a go for yourself? Or go Skylake?


----------



## Silent Scone

There are a few J batch chips that will do 5.0 on ambient. They get lapped up by premium builds in the places where they go through enough of these chips.

Ambient cooling only gets you so far. I have a total of 2,500+mm of radiator space. Once you reach delta-T you at the very least need a water chiller, and the put downs that come with them


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> There are a few J batch chips that will do 5.0 on ambient. They get lapped up by premium builds in the places where they go through enough of these chips.
> 
> Ambient cooling only gets you so far. I have a total of 2,500+mm of radiator space. Once you reach delta-T you at the very least need a water chiller, and the put downs that come with them


Really? At what voltage though?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> Really? At what voltage though?


Below 1.4v IIRC, I didn't push for details. Needless to say this is still obviously rare as rocking horse.....


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Some CPUs and/or motherboards can have difficulty with 2666MHz memory speed on the 100 strap. Using the 125 strap may allow for a lower SA voltage.


Well I tried messing with the strap, made all the adjustments and though it passed the BIOS's overclock check I got a black screen, so I had to do a CMOS clear and reload my old settings.
But a funny thing happened after that, it's no big deal, it could be just bad timing but now Windows 10 under system is showing Installed Ram 16GB (Usable 15.9GB), this wasn't there before the strap change, it just showed 16GB, every other program shows 16Gb usable, so I'm guessing it's just Windows 10.
Also I pulled every ram stick and tried them one at a time, every stick show the "usable" missing 100mb, it does show up system reserved in Resource monitor though.









What I find funny though is these voltage settings, cache is at 3Ghz, ring set to Auto:
http://s1294.photobucket.com/user/schoolofmonkey2/media/IMG_zpsgvprndur.png.html

are more stable than these settings, the cache is set to 3.3Ghz with a manual ring voltage of 1.060v in these ones:
http://s1294.photobucket.com/user/schoolofmonkey2/media/system agent offset_zpspc0upnzt.jpeg.html


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> Well I tried messing with the strap, made all the adjustments and though it passed the BIOS's overclock check I got a black screen, so I had to do a CMOS clear and reload my old settings.
> But a funny thing happened after that, it's no big deal, it could be just bad timing but now Windows 10 under system is showing Installed Ram 16GB (Usable 15.9GB), this wasn't there before the strap change, it just showed 16GB, every other program shows 16Gb usable, so I'm guessing it's just Windows 10.
> Also I pulled every ram stick and tried them one at a time, every stick show the "usable" missing 100mb, it does show up system reserved in Resource monitor though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I find funny though is these voltage settings, cache is at 3Ghz, ring set to Auto:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://s1294.photobucket.com/user/schoolofmonkey2/media/IMG_zpsgvprndur.png.html
> 
> 
> 
> are more stable than these settings, the cache is set to 3.3Ghz with a manual ring voltage of 1.060v in these ones:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://s1294.photobucket.com/user/schoolofmonkey2/media/system agent offset_zpspc0upnzt.jpeg.html


15.9 usable out of 16 is 100% normal. If it did not show that earlier - that's not normal.









Also - you know you can post pics directly to OCN without using a third party uploader?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 15.9 usable out of 16 is 100% normal. If it did not show that earlier - that's not normal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also - you know you can post pics directly to OCN without using a third party uploader?


A lot of forums you can't, that's one of the reasons I love this place. A lot of other boards are living in 2004


----------



## kaistledine

Hey guys .

I've been getting high temps with my cpu on 4.5Ghz O.C ... So I've taken it back to stock and Im maxing out at 47C ..... Im using dual 480 rads with P/P ....

Here the build log for more details . I've already taken the cpu block back off and on and still its the same issue . Going to try it again later but has anyone seen this before or can shed any info on why its getting so hot ? I've got a temp probe in the loop which is sticking at 24C/25C and just flicks between that .
http://www.overclock.net/t/1564700/shadownet-i7-5930k-cosair-900d-dual-ek-xe-480-rads-980ti-build-log


Any help would be great


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 15.9 usable out of 16 is 100% normal. If it did not show that earlier - that's not normal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also - you know you can post pics directly to OCN without using a third party uploader?


I usually click import images, or is there another way?


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *one80*
> 
> Well, there you go - thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems like that shows be something that shouldn't be changed though...!


Distance to TJmax is the only number that you need to be concerned with.

You could put your "TJmax" to -7C and it won't change anything of relevance.


----------



## Medusa666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> How did you test it?


It is fully functional, they have made other tests and it was the motherboard that was dead, not the CPU as it first looked, thank god, I'm so happy, getting the CPU back tomorrow.

Getting something else to replace this Sabertooth, got any good suggestions?


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaistledine*
> 
> Hey guys .
> 
> I've been getting high temps with my cpu on 4.5Ghz O.C ... So I've taken it back to stock and Im maxing out at 47C ..... Im using dual 480 rads with P/P ....
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Here the build log for more details . I've already taken the cpu block back off and on and still its the same issue . Going to try it again later but has anyone seen this before or can shed any info on why its getting so hot ? I've got a temp probe in the loop which is sticking at 24C/25C and just flicks between that .
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1564700/shadownet-i7-5930k-cosair-900d-dual-ek-xe-480-rads-980ti-build-log
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any help would be great


This is why.....



Don't use new Prime95 with AVX2/FMA3 instructions on Haswell processors. It creates unrealistic heatloads and current draw through the CPU. Use x264 v2 bench, or the new HWBot x265 benchmark with Overkill 2-3x threads pmode and 4K.

The temps that you posted actually look totally fine. With your setup, and assuming you got a proper mount, you should be under 70C with realistic current draw, and voltages pumped through the CPU.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Medusa666*
> 
> It is fully functional, they have made other tests and it was the motherboard that was dead, not the CPU as it first looked, thank god, I'm so happy, getting the CPU back tomorrow.
> 
> Getting something else to replace this Sabertooth, got any good suggestions?


That's great news! I think you might be one of the few that had a chip made it out alive after the 1.8V vCore incident. It also suspects that the 00 post code is due to a bios or embedded controller corruption. As I discovered the other day with that darn Bios 2 chip lol.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Medusa666*
> 
> It is fully functional, they have made other tests and it was the motherboard that was dead, not the CPU as it first looked, thank god, I'm so happy, getting the CPU back tomorrow.
> 
> Getting something else to replace this Sabertooth, got any good suggestions?


Good news, strange how it didn't post after the error was received.


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Medusa666*
> 
> It is fully functional, they have made other tests and it was the motherboard that was dead, not the CPU as it first looked, thank god, I'm so happy, getting the CPU back tomorrow.
> 
> Getting something else to replace this Sabertooth, got any good suggestions?


If you want to stay away from Asus, then Gigabyte GA-X99-SOC Champion and ASRock Fatal1ty X99M Killer/3.1. Both have the oc socket. Those were the two candidate if I didn't took the Rampage V.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Medusa666*
> 
> It is fully functional, they have made other tests and it was the motherboard that was dead, not the CPU as it first looked, thank god, I'm so happy, getting the CPU back tomorrow.
> 
> Getting something else to replace this Sabertooth, got any good suggestions?


Hello

This is so sad. Yet another user posting erroneous claims of a dead CPU while lacking the capabilities to make that decision.


----------



## Silent Scone

But Praz at least we get to see this golden 4.7 OC


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> But Praz at least we get to see this golden 4.7 OC










Well someone had to say it...


----------



## Medusa666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> This is so sad. Yet another user posting erroneous claims of a dead CPU while lacking the capabilities to make that decision.


To my defense, it was not me who made the call, the service center who handles RMAs told me that, but today after further testing they concluded that it was the motherboard, and I'm pretty happy about that.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well someone had to say it...


Oh it was always going to be me







.

Even after getting one hand caught in a heat press and not being able to type very well I made the effort







.


----------



## Cutbait

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Medusa666*
> 
> It is fully functional, they have made other tests and it was the motherboard that was dead, not the CPU as it first looked, thank god, I'm so happy, getting the CPU back tomorrow.
> 
> Getting something else to replace this Sabertooth, got any good suggestions?


Glad you are getting that GODLIKE chip back Medusa, perhaps a hint there of where I would throw that chip into lol


----------



## Medusa666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> But Praz at least we get to see this golden 4.7 OC


Actually you don't, after this incident I'm never going to touch any BIOS settings, or even enter BIOS, ever again







I'm just be thankful, and grateful for the lord in heaven, that my computer functions and that's the end of it







Sounds ******ed but when something expensive breaks and you are forced to be without it for awhile you kinda appreciate it just being there. I'm no rich person, I have saved for ages to buy this stuff so for me, it's a blessing.

EDIT: Scrap that, I won't be able to keep my fingers away


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cutbait*
> 
> Glad you are getting that GODLIKE chip back Medusa, perhaps a hint there of where I would throw that chip into lol


Out of the frying pan and into the fire springs to mind
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Medusa666*
> 
> Actually you don't, after this incident I'm never going to touch any BIOS settings, or even enter BIOS, ever again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just be thankful, and grateful for the lord in heaven, that my computer functions and that's the end of it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds ******ed but when something expensive breaks and you are forced to be without it for awhile you kinda appreciate it just being there. I'm no rich person, I have saved for ages to buy this stuff so for me, it's a blessing.




Okie Doke.


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Medusa666*
> 
> Actually you don't, after this incident I'm never going to touch any BIOS settings, or even enter BIOS, ever again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just be thankful, and grateful for the lord in heaven, that my computer functions and that's the end of it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds ******ed but when something expensive breaks and you are forced to be without it for awhile you kinda appreciate it just being there. I'm no rich person, I have saved for ages to buy this stuff so for me, it's a blessing.


awe man....

The story ends here...

__________________________________________________________________

In other news, turns out my scare of instability turned out to just be going too aggressive on bclk pushing PCI/DMI out of working limits....

4.2 cache @ 1.15V no problems and 4.6 @ 1.215V core. I think it's time to call all my glory run / e-peen runs quits and just get my daily setup going...



Update: 3 hours... going to sleep now..


----------



## Medusa666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> That's great news! I think you might be one of the few that had a chip made it out alive after the 1.8V vCore incident. It also suspects that the 00 post code is due to a bios or embedded controller corruption. As I discovered the other day with that darn Bios 2 chip lol.


There is 1-2 other guys in the "Dead 5960X







" thread that also had their CPUs survive to tell the tale, but yeah it was pure luck, the Intel rep I talked to over the phone was pretty sure the chip would be dead, and so was the RMA guy initially.

Funny thing is, since me and him started talking he told me that this is the 4th case they recieve, the 1st time it happened they did not really "believe" it, but they helped the customer out anyway, the second time it happened on their test bench with an ASUS X99 board, they fried a 5820K while testing the board for RMA. Strange is also that the board somehow got bricked, but the CPU made it through, should been the other way around to be honest.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Good news, strange how it didn't post after the error was received.


Yeah, weird, like I wrote above, had made more sense if it had been the mobo that was unaffected, and not the CPU.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> If you want to stay away from Asus, then Gigabyte GA-X99-SOC Champion and ASRock Fatal1ty X99M Killer/3.1. Both have the oc socket. Those were the two candidate if I didn't took the Rampage V.


Yeah I won't be buying a new ASUS board, I'm looking to either the MSI Xpower or the MSI Godlike, only heard good things about MSI X99 offerings, and read good reviews.


----------



## kaistledine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> This is why.....
> 
> 
> 
> Don't use new Prime95 with AVX2/FMA3 instructions on Haswell processors. It creates unrealistic heatloads and current draw through the CPU. Use x264 v2 bench, or the new HWBot x265 benchmark with Overkill 2-3x threads pmode and 4K.


Thanks, Ill download the HWBot now and give it a spin .

Thank you


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaistledine*
> 
> Thanks, Ill download the HWBot now and give it a spin .
> 
> Thank you


Absolutely. If you plan on having your system be pretty dang stable for anything you throw at it, especially AVX2 encoders, the HWBot bench in my opinion is a good starting point without being too excessive. It definitely has some AVX2 instructions enabled.


----------



## Cutbait

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Out of the frying pan and into the fire springs to mind


LOL

On another note I have been very happy with my Sabertooth running 5 months now, handles everything I can throw at it and keeps coming back for more.

Recently playing around seeing what my cheap corsair lpx 2666C15 could do at 3200 memory speed I was pleasantly surprised I could dial in 15-17-17-35 at 1.34 volts to dimms (gives about 1.35 actual)
Just running a modest 4.0 uncore keeping the volts down.

Recently backed down on my 5820k here from 4.582. Time to give the volts a break
4.5 at 3200 memory plays very nice here. Very pleased with my volts and temps across the board


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cutbait*
> 
> LOL
> 
> On another note I have been very happy with my Sabertooth running 5 months now, handles everything I can throw at it and keeps coming back for more.
> 
> Recently playing around seeing what my cheap corsair lpx 2666C15 could do at 3200 memory speed I was pleasantly surprised I could dial in 15-17-17-35 at 1.34 volts to dimms (gives about 1.35 actual)
> Just running a modest 4.0 uncore keeping the volts down.
> 
> Recently backed down on my 5820k here from 4.582. Time to give the volts a break
> 4.5 at 3200 memory plays very nice here. Very pleased with my volts and temps across the board


nice work on that kit. See if it can aim for 1T though


----------



## Medusa666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cutbait*
> 
> LOL
> 
> On another note I have been very happy with my Sabertooth running 5 months now, handles everything I can throw at it and keeps coming back for more.


Yeah I think that it is simply hit or miss with the ASUS X99 boards, and the % of failures has to be extremely small. The reseller have had four cases, the platform has been out for a year (soon?) and they sell alot of boards, so in the whole it is insignificant and extremely unlikely.

ASUS has handled this great by the way, their customer REP is excellent, at least my experience with them, has to be said.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Medusa666*
> 
> Yeah I won't be buying a new ASUS board, I'm looking to either the MSI Xpower or the MSI Godlike


Hello

This would be best for all involved.


----------



## Silent Scone

Looks like a car meet outside a McDonalds drive through. (Forgive me i'm on a lot of pain killers)


----------



## Medusa666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> This would be best for all involved.


Uhm, I guess, english is not my native language so I don't know if this is serious or sarcasm or both









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like a car meet outside a McDonalds drive through. (Forgive me i'm on a lot of pain killers)


Agreed, I don't like that feature especially much and will most likely just disable the lights, but the board overall looks quality.


----------



## Blameless

Anyone experiencing a significant decrease in memory training success with a less frequent refresh interval (tREFI)?

Even fairly modest increases are introducing instabilities I would not have expected to see from this timing on my setup (I've generally been able to get away with running at least double default tREFI). Uncertain if this is a symptom of degrading memory, or simply something I've overlooked before.


----------



## kaistledine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> This is why.....
> 
> 
> 
> Don't use new Prime95 with AVX2/FMA3 instructions on Haswell processors. It creates unrealistic heatloads and current draw through the CPU. Use x264 v2 bench, or the new HWBot x265 benchmark with Overkill 2-3x threads pmode and 4K.
> .


I've got this result which looks more promising .be good to see the score once im back up to 4.5 Ghz + my GPU O.C .... currently I'm the 8thst best that's so far submitted .


----------



## Silent Scone

Testing cache threshold @ 40. 1.1v with 3200 CAS14-16-16-38 1T 1.42v 4.4 / 4.0

2 hour AIDA cache test


----------



## GreedyMuffin

4.5Ghz 1.184V (Aida64 reports that at least) cache 4.2Ghz, offset 0.300. I dunno where to check cache voltage though.







This 5960X is better at oc``ing than my old 5820K









Max temp after a small 30min is about 60¤C, Will stresstest more tomorrow! All i had time for today, school tomorrow









When i tested 4.7Ghz in Cinebench R15 i got 1866Points, is that avg on 4.7Ghz? On 4.5Ghz i got 1801Points, seems like a small difference for a 200Mhz increase.

Cheers!


----------



## Silent Scone

Yes 1800+ is about right for that frequency.


----------



## Medusa666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> 4.5Ghz 1.184V (Aida64 reports that at least) cache 4.2Ghz, offset 0.300. I dunno where to check cache voltage though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This 5960X is better at oc``ing than my old 5820K
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Max temp after a small 30min is about 60¤C, Will stresstest more tomorrow! All i had time for today, school tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When i tested 4.7Ghz in Cinebench R15 i got 1866Points, is that avg on 4.7Ghz? On 4.5Ghz i got 1801Points, seems like a small difference for a 200Mhz increase.
> 
> Cheers!


That chip is BEAST, amazing voltage, take care of that jewel


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> I usually click import images, or is there another way?


this editor tool is what you are using?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> This is why.....
> 
> **
> 
> *Don't use new Prime95 with AVX2/FMA3 instruction*s on Haswell processors. It creates unrealistic heatloads and current draw through the CPU. Use x264 v2 bench, or the new HWBot x265 benchmark with Overkill 2-3x threads pmode and 4K.
> 
> The temps that you posted actually look totally fine. With your setup, and assuming you got a proper mount, you should be under 70C with realistic current draw, and voltages pumped through the CPU.
> That's great news! I think you might be one of the few that had a chip made it out alive after the 1.8V vCore incident. It also suspects that the 00 post code is due to a bios or embedded controller corruption. As I discovered the other day with that darn Bios 2 chip lol.


If someone"must" use p95, you can disable AVX and FMA3. Does have value with those flags set to 0...



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaistledine*
> 
> Thanks, Ill download the HWBot now and give it a spin .
> 
> Thank you










and sub a score or two!
FYI - x265 is a good core stress, but does nothing with cache.


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> If you want to stay away from Asus, then Gigabyte GA-X99-SOC Champion and ASRock Fatal1ty X99M Killer/3.1. Both have the oc socket. Those were the two candidate if I didn't took the Rampage V.


Don't forget Asrock OCF 3.1.
You don't have to play with aux voltage to get cache to oc. Champion and x99m Killer (beta bios) additional tuning required. Bested many scores on OCF over my Champion.


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> Don't forget Asrock OCF 3.1.
> You don't have to play with aux voltage to get cache to oc. Champion and x99m Killer (beta bios) additional tuning required. Bested many scores on OCF over my Champion.


That was by the time I was deciding what to get, landed on what I knew best, Asus. After that I didn't follow much what was good, those two are the one I recall. The Godlike might be good too but we haven't much user feedback on it atm, and frankly... dat name, dat color scheme (srsly more red?), lolz led?
And have a good laugh too, its price tag over here is 550€








That's taking ppl for pigeon.
(no joke: see : MSI X99A GODLIKE GAMING, for reference, ASUS RAMPAGE V EXTREME, ASRock X99 OC Formula/3.1, ASRock Fatal1ty X99X Killer/3.1.)


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Seems like the board other than RVE I see most at the top of the benches is the SOC Champion. Even with the trials and tribulations I've had with it, I still really like the RVE.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> Don't forget Asrock OCF 3.1.
> You don't have to play with aux voltage to get cache to oc. Champion and x99m Killer (beta bios) additional tuning required. Bested many scores on OCF over my Champion.


hey bud - I read that about the OCF, looks like a good MB (my z87OCF was fun)... so what Auto voltage is applied to the cache clocks?


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> this editor tool is what you are using?


Sorted...lol

So what I said previously with the screenshots I posted directly was..

What I find funny though is these voltage settings, cache is at 3Ghz, ring set to Auto:


are more stable than these settings, the cache is set to 3.3Ghz with a manual ring voltage of 1.060v in these ones:


----------



## zerophase

On occasion, I have a hard time booting up, but I'm perfectly stable while up. My ram voltage hits 1.35 once up, but while booting is at 1.4. Should I increase boot voltage up to 1.45?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerophase*
> 
> On occasion, I have a hard time booting up, but I'm perfectly stable while up. My ram voltage hits 1.35 once up, but while booting is at 1.4. Should I increase boot voltage up to 1.45?


what q-code do you receive? If it's failing training the system is not stable, and having such a large contrast between these two voltages is likely counter productive. You should tune in the system agent and uncore voltages as much as possible before resorting to increasing initial DRAM voltage more than 0.05v, that's also assuming the memory stability isn't marginal once in the OS at 1.35v.


----------



## daniel76

hey folks,

got my brand new 5960X ... i think it will be a good one?


__
https://flic.kr/p/yiqo3h


__
https://flic.kr/p/yiqo3h
 by Daniel Franke, auf Flickr

daniel


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daniel76*
> 
> hey folks,
> 
> got my brand new 5960X ... i think it will be a good one?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/yiqo3h
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/yiqo3h
> by Daniel Franke
> 
> 
> , auf Flickr
> 
> daniel


If that's Cinebench at 4.9 / 4.6 with 1.365vcore then yes that's far from dud territory


----------



## daniel76

he does 4,9 4,7 cinebench @ 1.300 vcore 1,250 vcache..

daniel


----------



## Kimir

This is golden lol
What batch is it?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daniel76*
> 
> he does 4,9 4,7 cinebench @ 1.300 vcore 1,250 vcache..
> 
> daniel


Make sure you come back with some stability results, definitely a nice CPU


----------



## daniel76

you mean prime95 ? i have to complete my system first. atm only a 280 radiator cools down my cpu









daniel


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daniel76*
> 
> you mean prime95 ? i have to complete my system first. atm only a 280 radiator cools down my cpu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daniel


lol no definitely don't mean Prime95. See what it will do 2 hour realbench / aida64 stable for example.

Plenty of documentation on why not to run Prime on these CPU, but as this seems like such a good one best not to ruin it - the general concensous is to NOT run this, as Prime v28+ has entirely unrealistic AVX 2.0 routines which can result in CPU degradation


----------



## daniel76

i got a 2 h prime [email protected],5ghz 1,160 vcore







27.9









daniel


----------



## Silent Scone

It's definitely a good chip


----------



## zerophase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> what q-code do you receive? If it's failing training the system is not stable, and having such a large contrast between these two voltages is likely counter productive. You should tune in the system agent and uncore voltages as much as possible before resorting to increasing initial DRAM voltage more than 0.05v, that's also assuming the memory stability isn't marginal once in the OS at 1.35v.


I can stress test for 18 hours at least once the system gets up.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerophase*
> 
> I can stress test for 18 hours at least once the system gets up.


What test(s)? Anything memory specific? It's very much possible to pass CPU centric tests with memory that is close to stable but would throw occasional errors in HCI or stressap. Also OS stability is a different beast to passing POST / memory training routines

See this post from Praz.
Quote:


> Training is more difficult to pass than a HCI type test because of the requirements of the pass/fail. During training the electrical signals are adjusted so as not to encroach upon a predefined programmable window. So the results are either a pass or fail. Memory timing adjustments using an operating system based test also allows adjustment of some of these signals. However, these tests rely on bits of data to be written and read correctly to determine the successful passing of the tests. Minor misalignment of the waveforms may still result in the data remaining valid for the period of time of the testing. This result may not hold true with different types of testing, use or subsequent drift.
> 
> The screenshots below are eye diagrams of several timing waveforms with multiple traces of each waveform. They also have a valid region mask superimposed. The shape and size of the mask will vary depending on the signals being observed and the speed of those signals. The two sinusoidal waveforms are the ones of interest. There is a lot of info that can be obtained from these screenshots but the two important ones are the crossing of the two waveforms and the distance of them from the mask. The top trace shows a valid signal group. The two waveforms cross each other at their center point and there is good margin all around the mask. Ideally the multiple traces of each waveform would appear as a single trace and the entire set of waveforms would be shifted to the right in reference to the mask. However, in the real world there is seldom such a thing as a perfect circuit. This configuration would pass training.
> 
> The bottom screenshot would result in failed training. One of the traces passes through the mask indicating that the current settings or design violates specs and memory corruption may occur. The minor incursion into the mask may still allow passing operating system based memory tests that are only looking for faulty bits. With this configuration memory errors will occur under the correct conditions form within the operating system. This failure will depend on how often the incursion takes place and how the system is used. Also in this screenshot the crossing points of the multiple traces are much wider which can also result in memory corruption.
> 
> That minor signal faults at the electrical level may still appear stable in actual use has been confirmed multiple times. Using a higher memory voltage during POST than what is used once in the operating system validates this. Increasing the voltage increases the margins for valid timing windows. A lower voltage once booted into the operating system decreases the margins to where the signal integrity is again compromised. The violation may occur infrequently enough that it does not take place during the testing or the testing may not be susceptible to the particular violation.
> 
> The second screenshot also shows why random BD type error codes appear. If the single trace that is outside of spec was sightly higher the system would pass training. There would be no margin for error though. A temperature change or circuit drift may move the trace either up or down. If down training would fail. Likewise the trace directly above this one just touches the corner of the mask. Any further degradation would result in this failing training also.
> 
> There is quite a bit of disparity between what is electrically valid and passing memory type tests from within the operating system. While marginally faulty timing signals may not manifest errors in normal use the possibility always exists. The Google memory test app seems to close this difference significantly.
> 
> [


----------



## kaistledine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and sub a score or two!
> FYI - x265 is a good core stress, but does nothing with cache.


Yeah here you go after a bit of messing around .

STOCK


4.5Ghz using 1.27V !



4.678Ghz using 1.27V !


Was going to mess around more when I got home . Got a feeling I've got a good chip ..... Although mad a tad bugger up when I put 1.8Vcore .... booted then ran HWBOT and noticed I was smashing 100C before going back into the bios and realising what A tit mistake I made instead of putting 1.28V .... lol


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> Sorted...lol
> 
> So what I said previously with the screenshots I posted directly was..
> 
> What I find funny though is these voltage settings, cache is at 3Ghz, ring set to Auto:
> 
> 
> are more stable than these settings, the cache is set to 3.3Ghz with a manual ring voltage of 1.060v in these ones:


Do you know what voltage an offset of 0.19 results in on that mb/cpu? I think your manual level needs to be closer to 1.2V. post to bios, read the stock cache voltage. what is the value?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daniel76*
> 
> he does 4,9 4,7 cinebench @ 1.300 vcore 1,250 vcache..
> 
> daniel


WHAT batch number?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaistledine*
> 
> Yeah here you go after a bit of messing around .
> 
> STOCK
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.5Ghz using 1.27V !
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.678Ghz using 1.27V !
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was going to mess around more when I got home . Got a feeling I've got a good chip ..... *Although mad a tad bugger up when I put 1.8Vcore .... booted then ran HWBOT and noticed I was smashing 100C* before going back into the bios and realising what A tit mistake I made instead of putting 1.28V .... lol


lol - that'll relax a sphincter or two.








Nice subs... x265 pulls a pretty high current off the VCCIN and is pretty vcore hungry, but barely hits cache. you can run your cache multi up quite a bit w/o crashing the run.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daniel76*
> 
> you mean prime95 ? i have to complete my system first. atm only a 280 radiator cools down my cpu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daniel


oh man - please don't punish that cpu with p95 near 1.2V.. and if you must, disable AVX and FMA3 otherwise it's a cooling solution test and not much more.

btw - R15 has very little effect on cache. but even booting at 4.7 w/ 1.25V is amazing! Don't beat the snot outta it with bad stress tests


----------



## kaistledine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> lol - that'll relax a sphincter or two.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice subs... x265 pulls a pretty high current off the VCCIN and is pretty vcore hungry, but barely hits cache. you can run your cache multi up quite a bit w/o crashing the run.


Yeah was a bit mad . Yeah going to give it a go later 1 see what scores I can get ! Im not far off 2nd .


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaistledine*
> 
> Yeah here you go after a bit of messing around .
> 
> Was going to mess around more when I got home . Got a feeling I've got a good chip ..... Although mad a tad bugger up when I put 1.8Vcore .... booted then ran HWBOT and noticed I was smashing 100C before going back into the bios and realising what A tit mistake I made instead of putting 1.28V .... lol


You'd be surprised how many people do that....


----------



## kaistledine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> You'd be surprised how many people do that....


I can imagine . It was defiantly a " Kai its time to go to bed moment ."


----------



## Silent Scone

lol


----------



## devilhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> This is golden lol
> What batch is it?


I think J518B488, or close to that, because i'm getting now it too, from the same guy, which he got chip


----------



## zerophase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> What test(s)? Anything memory specific? It's very much possible to pass CPU centric tests with memory that is close to stable but would throw occasional errors in HCI or stressap. Also OS stability is a different beast to passing POST / memory training routines


HCI runs fine to 400%, and a full system stress from Aida. I'm just having problems during post. I don't really know how to tune The system agent for that.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerophase*
> 
> HCI runs fine to 400%, and a full system stress from Aida. I'm just having problems during post. I don't really know how to tune The system agent for that.


Increase it 10-20mv.


----------



## MR-e

Arg, I can't seem to get 3200MHz (32x100) stable for memory. HCI Memtest keeps erroring out around 130%.

Testing multiple voltage combinations up to 1.39V ram, 1.09V VCCSA, 16-16-16-38 1T timings.... is there something I'm missing? CPU and all other voltages stock at time of testing memory only.

Much sad, very defeated.... un-enthusiastic wow


----------



## brazilianloser

Probably already been asked... but anyone rocking a 5820k in a loop overclocked that could share your usual temps... under load and what not...


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Do you know what voltage an offset of 0.19 results in on that mb/cpu? I think your manual level needs to be closer to 1.2V. post to bios, read the stock cache voltage. what is the value?


That's the thing, the 0.19v is the Auto BIOS setting, the 1.09v in the second picture is set manually, and yet the settings in the first picture are stable.
There has to be something I'm missing, but it's stable at 4Ghz (settings in the first picture), been running it for a few days now.

The other strange thing is, unlike to rest of you who get BSOD/Hard locks with a unstable overclock, I don't, mainly in AIDA64 you'll see a sudden drop in the clock speeds (CPU/NB/RAM), usually for a split second it'll drop to between 9-25Mhz then keep going, no freezes nothing, this doesn't happen with a stable overclock. (Nobody knows why either).


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> The other strange thing is, unlike to rest of you who get BSOD/Hard locks with a unstable overclock, I don't, mainly in AIDA64 you'll see a sudden drop in the clock speeds (CPU/NB/RAM), usually for a split second it'll drop to between 9-25Mhz then keep going, no freezes nothing, this doesn't happen with a stable overclock. (Nobody knows why either).
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Hello

The frequencies are not dropping to those values. It is a reporting error due to either instability or polling collisions.


----------



## Cutbait

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brazilianloser*
> 
> Probably already been asked... but anyone rocking a 5820k in a loop overclocked that could share your usual temps... under load and what not...


My VGA not included in loop but, here's a screenshot enclosed with a 5820k at 1.296v
51 minutes into a RealBench run.



An error at 56 minutes on this run by the way lol, but it's all good...









Enjoy your chip


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> The frequencies are not dropping to those values. It is a reporting error due to either instability or polling collisions.


Thanks for that.
It only happens within the first 5 minutes of running AIDA64's CPU/FPU/Cache stress test, if it doesn't happen within that time it doesn't happen at all.
But even with what you'd call a stable OC, one time it might not happen, then you could run AIDA64 a day later and it will, I just can't find anything AIDA64 would be colliding with, I don't have any other monitoring software running besides Windows 10.


----------



## brazilianloser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cutbait*
> 
> My VGA not included in loop but, here's a screenshot enclosed with a 5820k at 1.296v
> 51 minutes into a RealBench run.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An error at 56 minutes on this run by the way lol, but it's all good...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy your chip


Yeah I think I need to resit my block then... ya getting better temps with a slightly higher oc than mine while mine is in a loop that I know is functional since my 980ti doesn't go over 40c even under stress...









And not sure why but Realbench was making my system BSOD just by opening it... It was very weird.


----------



## one80

Starting to try OCing my cache - what program does everyone use to read their cache voltage? I can't seem to find it in HWinfo or HWMonitor?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *one80*
> 
> Starting to try OCing my cache - what program does everyone use to read their cache voltage? I can't seem to find it in HWinfo or HWMonitor?


use AID64


----------



## cookiesowns

Man. I would really love to have 4.7 daily.. but temps are just very slightly over my comfort limit. Voltage seems to be fine.

Package temps maxed out at around 72C with core temps at 68C. This is with 26-27C water temps, at 77F ambient... Lower than day-day.

1.298-1.300V DMM measured. 1.283 on CPUZ VID. 1.296V Aida 64 1.95 VCCIN @ L7 LLC.. Cache is at 4.2 1.15V still.

Maybe I need another remount.

X265 overkill 4K 2x threads Pmode on stable for 2 consecutive passes.

X264 8 passes+


----------



## Eagle1911

5960x 4.6Ghz 1.278v RealBench > 8 hours stable
Cache 4.3 Ghz 1.2v > Aida64 cache stress 2 hours stable
Everything else 'Auto'
Crucial LT 11-9-9-25-1T 2133Mhz 1.27v > HCI memtest 900% stable

I'm happy so far, especially with my mem timings, but I have a few questions:

I didn't run my CPU with LLC on during stresstest so should I enable LLC6 from now on? So far 'Auto' gave me a 1.856v VCIN load according to HWInfo64. When enabling LLC6 and changing VCIN from 'Auto' to 1.88 I'm getting 1.84 - 1.856v load, idling at 1.88v. Is this the right way to do it? Is it necessary to RealBench again?
I also changed CPU Power Phase Control to 'Optimized', enabled C-states as well.. Any more BIOS settings I should consider to change? I'd also like my VCore to idle at vanilla volt instead of 1.278v but I'm not sure what to enter in CPU Core Voltage Offset when choosing Adaptive Mode.

PS: HWMonitor shows at least 10C higher core temps compared to Aida64 and HWInfo64. Which one to trust?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eagle1911*
> 
> 5960x 4.6Ghz 1.278v RealBench > 8 hours stable
> Cache 4.3 Ghz 1.2v > Aida64 cache stress 2 hours stable
> Everything else 'Auto'
> Crucial LT 11-9-9-25-1T 2133Mhz 1.27v > HCI memtest 900% stable
> 
> I'm happy so far, especially with my mem timings, but I have a few questions:
> 
> I didn't run my CPU with LLC on during stresstest so should I enable LLC6 from now on? So far 'Auto' gave me a 1.856v VCIN load according to HWInfo64. When enabling LLC6 and changing VCIN from 'Auto' to 1.88 I'm getting 1.84 - 1.856v load, idling at 1.88v. Is this the right way to do it? Is it necessary to RealBench again?
> I also changed CPU Power Phase Control to 'Optimized', enabled C-states as well.. Any more BIOS settings I should consider to change? I'd also like my VCore to idle at vanilla volt instead of 1.278v but I'm not sure what to enter in CPU Core Voltage Offset when choosing Adaptive Mode.
> 
> PS: HWMonitor shows at least 10C higher core temps compared to Aida64 and HWInfo64. Which one to trust?


Auto is fine, I would trust AIDA and / or AI Suite. Should really try ideally to not change digi control settings after stress testing to avoid having to re-run these things


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> Man. I would really love to have 4.7 daily.. but temps are just very slightly over my comfort limit. Voltage seems to be fine.
> 
> Package temps maxed out at around 72C with core temps at 68C. This is with 26-27C water temps, at 77F ambient... Lower than day-day.
> 
> 1.298-1.300V DMM measured. 1.283 on CPUZ VID. 1.296V Aida 64 1.95 VCCIN @ L7 LLC.. Cache is at 4.2 1.15V still.
> 
> Maybe I need another remount.
> 
> X265 overkill 4K 2x threads Pmode on stable for 2 consecutive passes.
> 
> X264 8 passes+


max temps in the 60s during x264V2 is fine for a 24/7 OC.


----------



## zerophase

I noticed my ram issues have some sort of correlation with Arch freezing the screen red at shutdown,and not dismounting partitions.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerophase*
> 
> I noticed my ram issues have some sort of correlation with Arch *freezing the screen red at shutdown,and not dismounting partitions*.


Wow. I would consider taking all the components out of the chassis and starting from scratch. If the system is displaying these symptoms at optimised defaults it will need further testing on your part


----------



## dipsdots

I'm gonna add myself to the owners club

http://valid.x86.fr/3a45tx


----------



## zerophase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Wow. I would consider taking all the components out of the chassis and starting from scratch. If the system is displaying these symptoms at optimised defaults it will need further testing on your part


It doesn't do it on Windows. I think I have some process acting badly in the kernel causing the system to not shutdown properly. I had the screen turning red earlier from a crashing improperly configured display manager. I was able to get into a command prompt and fix it. Sadly, I can't do that during shut down.

Going to try restarting on optimized defaults and see if the screen still turns red.


----------



## Eagle1911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Auto is fine, I would trust AIDA and / or AI Suite. Should really try ideally to not change digi control settings after stress testing to avoid having to re-run these things


So its okay to run a OC of 4.6Ghz with LLC and VCIN at 'Auto'?


----------



## Jpmboy

I updated the Table in the OP. *Where's the Thread Starter???*

last post was Feb 2015.


----------



## Rasclatt

I joined the club back in May. Finally getting around to posting. Running an Asus X99 Sabertooth, 16gb corsair vengeance lpx 2666 thermaltake water 2.0 extreme


----------



## brazilianloser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I updated the Table in the OP. *Where's the Thread Starter???*
> 
> last post was Feb 2015.


So can people still join with his or hers absence? Filled out the forms a few days back and since you said you updated the table and I don't see myself there, either the form didn't work or something else...


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brazilianloser*
> 
> So can people still join with his or hers absence? Filled out the forms a few days back and since you said you updated the table and I don't see myself there, either the form didn't work or something else...


you're in there - keep looking....









(row 145)

and yes, if anyone fills in the google form, I can work the spreadsheet. Just can't edit the OP.


----------



## brazilianloser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> you're in there - keep looking....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (row 145)
> 
> and yes, if anyone fills in the google form, I can work the spreadsheet. Just can't edit the OP.


Ahhh okay I do see in the main one. I was looking at the 5820k page but I take it that its not set to spread people out automatically.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brazilianloser*
> 
> Ahhh okay I do see in the main one. I was looking at the 5820k page but I take it that its not set to spread people out automatically.


the form was not set up to do that.


----------



## brazilianloser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> the form was not set up to do that.


Its all good. It was just my expectation hence why I was looking on the page for my processor. its all good.


----------



## jason4207

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> The Anandtech article you cite was written by a close friend of mine named Kris Boughton. We were both writing for Anandtech at the same time. Kris is a power engineer and the article in question was written to explain Vdroop and LLC (what happens when LLC is not sufficient). While Vdroop is part of the topic at hand, the article should not be confused directly with the topic we have been discussing today.


Oh, wow! I'll have to search for that thread with my thoughts on the issue and post a link for you to check it out. I'd really like your opinion on my thoughts at the time. I was probably off on something, and I'd love to better understand the concept.









"Insufficient LLC" as in it wasn't doing a good enough job at preventing transient spikes and overshoot during the current change of a large load drop or an applied heavy load?
To your knowledge are modern LLC implementations much better at combating this?
After reading the article I had the impression the message was that LLC was dangerous and should be avoided. I didn't agree with that conclusion, but I should read it again.

*Found it! Here it is reference:*
http://www.anandtech.com/show/2404/5

And here are the old threads with my arguments against the articles conclusion as I understood it:

*The lead up (starts at post 220) -*
http://www.overclockers.com/forums/showthread.php/539927-Q6600-3-4GHz-and-temps-only-39c-at-full-load-4GHz-in-my-future?

*1st argument with my counter graphs -*
http://www.overclockers.com/forums/showthread.php/555991-Vdrop-vdroop?

*Same argument used on different threads -*
http://www.overclockers.com/forums/showthread.php/557509-YOUr-lowest-Q6600-Vcore-333x9-G0?

http://www.overclockers.com/forums/showthread.php/557653-Maximus-Formula-s-Loadline-Calibration-vs-E8400?

http://www.overclockers.com/forums/showthread.php/579385-E8500-CPU-GTL-Ref-Voltage?

http://www.overclockers.com/forums/showthread.php/579955-q6600-at-3-6-issues?

http://www.overclockers.com/forums/showthread.php/583961-Prime-Lowers-Voltage?

http://www.overclockers.com/forums/showthread.php/670117-To-Vdroop-or-not-to-Vdroop?

Let me know your thoughts, please!


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eagle1911*
> 
> So its okay to run a OC of 4.6Ghz with LLC and VCIN at 'Auto'?


Well it could explode...just kidding.

or am I?!

These rules are designed to operate for the wider majority of cpu in worst case, if you are conscious enough that you are aware these are in auto and wish to tune them manually then you will likely end up doing this anyway.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason4207*
> 
> Oh, wow! I'll have to search for that thread with my thoughts on the issue and post a link for you to check it out. I'd really like your opinion on my thoughts at the time. I was probably off on something, and I'd love to better understand the concept.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Insufficient LLC" as in it wasn't doing a good enough job at preventing transient spikes and overshoot during the current change of a large load drop or an applied heavy load?
> To your knowledge are modern LLC implementations much better at combating this?
> After reading the article I had the impression the message was that LLC was dangerous and should be avoided. I didn't agree with that conclusion, but I should read it again.
> 
> *Found it! Here it is reference:*
> http://www.anandtech.com/show/2404/5
> 
> And here are the old threads with my arguments against the articles conclusion as I understood it:
> 
> *The lead up (starts at post 220) -*
> http://www.overclockers.com/forums/showthread.php/539927-Q6600-3-4GHz-and-temps-only-39c-at-full-load-4GHz-in-my-future?
> 
> *1st argument with my counter graphs -*
> http://www.overclockers.com/forums/showthread.php/555991-Vdrop-vdroop?
> 
> *Same argument used on different threads -*
> http://www.overclockers.com/forums/showthread.php/557509-YOUr-lowest-Q6600-Vcore-333x9-G0?
> 
> http://www.overclockers.com/forums/showthread.php/557653-Maximus-Formula-s-Loadline-Calibration-vs-E8400?
> 
> http://www.overclockers.com/forums/showthread.php/579385-E8500-CPU-GTL-Ref-Voltage?
> 
> http://www.overclockers.com/forums/showthread.php/579955-q6600-at-3-6-issues?
> 
> http://www.overclockers.com/forums/showthread.php/583961-Prime-Lowers-Voltage?
> 
> http://www.overclockers.com/forums/showthread.php/670117-To-Vdroop-or-not-to-Vdroop?
> 
> Let me know your thoughts, please!


1) By specification, Vcc should not cross the set VID for longer than a given time frame or by a given value (outlined in power specifications for each platform). Following the guidelines ensures the user has a good idea of the the maximum voltage their CPU will "see" and ensures component specifications are followed by the board vendor. If these specs are not observed, power thresholds that guarantee predicated lifespans are breached and the user has little idea of how much higher the voltage their CPU will see when recovering from a load condition.

2) Removing/reducing Vdroop has implications for settling time and increases VRM strain.

The article makes these points quite clearly.


----------



## jason4207

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> 1) By specification, Vcc should not cross the set VID for longer than a given time frame or by a given value (outlined in power specifications for each platform). Following the guidelines ensures the user has a good idea of the the maximum voltage their CPU will "see" and ensures component specifications are followed by the board vendor. If these specs are not observed, power thresholds that guarantee predicated lifespans are breached and the user has little idea of how much higher the voltage their CPU will see when recovering from a load condition.
> 
> 2) Removing/reducing Vdroop has implications for settling time and increases VRM strain.
> 
> The article makes these points quite clearly.


Hi Raja,

Thank you for the response!

Yes, the article does make those points, but they seem astray from what I'm asking.

1) Did you see my graphs or read my arguments in the links? No comment? My argument is that LLC, on or off, doesn't make a difference to the highest Vcc peak occurring above the set VID or to the duration of time exceeding the set VID as once LLC is disabled the vcore setting has to be raised in BIOS to produce the same final loaded vcore which has been previously tested stable at the given frequency. At least, based on the graphs shown in the article, I felt there was this fundamental flaw in the way they were presented. Here's the main chunk of my argument including the graphs from the links above:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason4207*
> Let's say your BIOS setting corresponds to your idle voltage. Let's also say your stable at 1.4v vcore under load. With voltage damper enabled you'll also be at 1.4v at idle. When the voltage spikes going from load to idle the voltage will go higher than if the voltage damper wasn't enabled given the same BIOS vcore setting. However, if you then increase your BIOS vcore setting to 1.45v to compensate for no LLC so that you'll still be at 1.4v load you'll also be shifting the entire graph up, and the smaller spike will be starting much higher in the graph and may go up just as high as w/ voltage damper enabled at the lower vcore setting.
> 
> Edit: Here's some pics to illustrate what I'm talking about.
> 
> From the anandtech article, here's what voltage damper looks like.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We'll assume 1.25v is needed at load to remain stable. The voltage spikes up to 1.31v.
> 
> Now look what happens when I adjust the scale on the anandtech graph w/ vdroop to account for the additional voltage needed at load (1.25v) to remain stable:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again the voltage spikes up to 1.31v...only difference is that now the idle voltage is higher. My CPU is idle more often than load...I'd rather it receive less voltage at idle.


2) As for the VRM strain, the VRMs aren't part of the CPU (well they weren't till Haswell, but that's not quite the same, as the beefy 12v-to-2v VRMs are still on the Mobo). Decent Mobos have lots of powerful VRMs with heatsinks on them and allow us to adjust their frequency among other things now. I am led to assume these beefy VRM arrays might be able to reduce the settling times and handle the additional strain beyond which Intel has in their base mobo design which the spec is based upon. Do you think this statement is valid and applicable?

3) And now that a good bit of time has passed since the article was written, do you know of any empirical evidence that LLC is/was killing Intel CPUs? I just don't hear many reports of them dying except under extreme sub-zero OCing using Vcc that I'm sure is well above the Intel set VID for the entire duration of the process. I'd love to see those transient spikes with 2v Vcc!!!!

4) I think most seasoned OCers agree that one can run a stable OC with LLC enabled for years without worrying about it dying before it's useful life has passed. There is some degradation on those Sandy's running 5GHz at 1.5v, but I feel that was an aggressive OC pushing up that steep voltage wall. But even then, with some reduction in clock speed, they are still a very capable CPU running faster than stock.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason4207*
> 
> Hi Raja,
> 
> Thank you for the response!
> 
> Yes, the article does make those points, but they seem astray from what I'm asking.
> 
> 1) Did you see my graphs or read my arguments in the links? No comment? My argument is that LLC, on or off, doesn't make a difference to the highest Vcc peak occurring above the set VID or to the duration of time exceeding the set VID as once LLC is disabled the vcore setting has to be raised in BIOS to produce the same final loaded vcore which has been previously tested stable at the given frequency. At least, based on the graphs shown in the article, I felt there was this fundamental flaw in the way they were presented. Here's the main chunk of my argument including the graphs from the links above:
> 2) As for the VRM strain, the VRMs aren't part of the CPU (well they weren't till Haswell, but that's not quite the same, as the beefy 12v-to-2v VRMs are still on the Mobo). Decent Mobos have lots of powerful VRMs with heatsinks on them and allow us to adjust their frequency among other things now. I am led to assume these beefy VRM arrays might be able to reduce the settling times and handle the additional strain beyond which Intel has in their base mobo design which the spec is based upon. Do you think this statement is valid and applicable?
> 
> 3) And now that a good bit of time has passed since the article was written, do you know of any empirical evidence that LLC is/was killing Intel CPUs? I just don't hear many reports of them dying except under extreme sub-zero OCing using Vcc that I'm sure is well above the Intel set VID for the entire duration of the process. I'd love to see those transient spikes with 2v Vcc!!!!
> 
> 4) I think most seasoned OCers agree that one can run a stable OC with LLC enabled for years without worrying about it dying before it's useful life has passed. There is some degradation on those Sandy's running 5GHz at 1.5v, but I feel that was an aggressive OC pushing up that steep voltage wall. But even then, with some reduction in clock speed, they are still a very capable CPU running faster than stock.


1) The mechanism is in place to ensure the set VID is not breached for longer than a given timeframe or value, and that is what the illustrations are there to show. With Vdroop removed the entire spike duration is past the set VID - which means the duration and level of excursion would be in breach. Given the user has no way to see or measure the breach (in most situations), the risks of removing Vdroop outweigh the reasons to keep it. The article also states that at higher current levels the excursion will grow.

2) The actual performance of the VRM is not known by the end-user no matter how good the parts used appear to be at face value - evaluation of what a given LLC level does at the electrical level is not possible without a scope. The article was spurred by pressure on engineering departments to conform to end-user demands for voltage that appears to be close to what has been set. Within that scope the article is correct, the fact it is so polarizing for the masses also exposes just how far we can be from understanding basic engineering principles.

3) Intel will hold that evidence. Given the information presented by Intel in design documentation, I side with their reasoning and understand why it is needed and in place.

4) We only see a small portion of the picture on forums - the RMA department at Intel would hold answers on what goes back and why. With all that said, the power guidelines are based upon fundamental laws of physics - not easy to grasp for a layman, but they are not intended for laymen anyway.

Anything outside this needs a grasp of power design neither you or I have.

Hope this helps clear up your confusion.


----------



## opt33

I think what Jason is asking is, if a cpu needs 1.4v at load to be stable, is there any difference from cpu degradation standpoint of using 1.4v with no vdroop versus 1.44v with vdroop, since both will load at 1.4v, and both ? overshoot to approximately same volts and same time?

(Disregarding that 1.44v with droop may be more "honest setting" ie closer to illustrating what cpu sees for max volts. Also since overclocking and raising vcore (hence overshoots are higher)...probably 1.44v with vdroop is no longer accurately showing max volts since vdroop was probably calibrated at stock volts of say 1.2V etc. But disregarding what is more "indicative of actual volts" setting, the question is are they same from cpu degradation standpoint)

Or was the answer, need intel info to answer that....or need scope both and see what really happens, and if other differences or not?


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> Or was the answer, need intel info to answer that....or need scope both and see what really happens, and if other differences or not?


If there are no issues defeating Vdroop, then Intel's design brief for the past decade+ has been wrong and wide of the mark.

If one has vehement belief in such an epiphany, then yes one should contact Intel and explain how they have been doing things wrong - they'd probably pay a six figure salary for such knowledge.


----------



## Jpmboy

I'm a firm believer in "Vdroop is your friend". Especially since on this platform it impacts voltage supply to most/all on-die voltages. LN2 or phase benchmarking for short time scales - fine. 24/7... let the voltage droop. Idle voltage being higher is meaningless since it is just... idle.


----------



## Raghar

VDROP is amazing, but not in low voltage situations. In low voltage situations and underclocking you wanna *some* LLC. Also be really careful with adaptive voltage, it can swing really low (under 0.6 V) and that's unhealthy for CPU.

On the other hand power savings from low voltage, low clocks definitely overweight power savings from adaptive voltage, by far.

I'm not exactly sure that on 14 nm CPU a VDROP is that helpful, they have much tighter tolerance of voltages, and while VDROP is helpful when it exists, it will not protect as much as before.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raghar*
> 
> VDROP is amazing, but not in low voltage situations. In low voltage situations and underclocking you wanna *some* LLC. Also be really careful with adaptive voltage, it can swing really low (under 0.6 V) and that's unhealthy for CPU.
> 
> On the other hand power savings from low voltage, low clocks definitely overweight power savings from adaptive voltage, by far.
> 
> I'm not exactly sure that on 14 nm CPU a VDROP is that helpful, they have much tighter tolerance of voltages, and while VDROP is helpful when it exists, it will not protect as much as before.


lol - drop and droop are two different things.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raghar*
> 
> VDROP is amazing, but not in low voltage situations. In low voltage situations and underclocking you wanna *some* LLC. Also be really careful with adaptive voltage, it can swing really low (under 0.6 V) and that's unhealthy for CPU.


When using adaptive voltage if the Turbo multiplier has not been exceeded the applied voltage is as set by the Intel programmed VID tables.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raghar*
> 
> On the other hand power savings from low voltage, low clocks definitely overweight power savings from adaptive voltage, by far.


If using the adaptive mode when at ide the CPU will be at low voltage and low clocks. I don't see the distinction stated here.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raghar*
> 
> I'm not exactly sure that on 14 nm CPU a VDROP is that helpful, they have much tighter tolerance of voltages, and while VDROP is helpful when it exists, it will not protect as much as before.


Intel evidently feels otherwise. There is quite a bit of armchair analysis and clams being made regarding Intel's design and implementation. As Raja has previously stated one should contact Intel regarding these findings. They are always looking for top level engineers who can further their designs.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason4207*
> 
> Hi Raja,
> 
> Thank you for the response!
> 
> Yes, the article does make those points, but they seem astray from what I'm asking.
> 
> 1) *Did you see my graphs or read my arguments in the links? No comment?* My argument is that LLC, on or off, doesn't make a difference to the highest Vcc peak occurring above the set VID or to the duration of time exceeding the set VID as once LLC is disabled the vcore setting has to be raised in BIOS to produce the same final loaded vcore which has been previously tested stable at the given frequency. At least, based on the graphs shown in the article, I felt there was this fundamental flaw in the way they were presented. Here's the main chunk of my argument including the graphs from the links above:
> 2) As for the VRM strain, the VRMs aren't part of the CPU (well they weren't till Haswell, but that's not quite the same, as the beefy 12v-to-2v VRMs are still on the Mobo). Decent Mobos have lots of powerful VRMs with heatsinks on them and allow us to adjust their frequency among other things now. I am led to assume these beefy VRM arrays might be able to reduce the settling times and handle the additional strain beyond which Intel has in their base mobo design which the spec is based upon. Do you think this statement is valid and applicable?
> 
> 3) And now that a good bit of time has passed since the article was written, do you know of any empirical evidence that LLC is/was killing Intel CPUs? I just don't hear many reports of them dying except under extreme sub-zero OCing using Vcc that I'm sure is well above the Intel set VID for the entire duration of the process. I'd love to see those transient spikes with 2v Vcc!!!!
> 
> 4) I think most seasoned OCers agree that one can run a stable OC with LLC enabled for years without worrying about it dying before it's useful life has passed. There is some degradation on those Sandy's running 5GHz at 1.5v, but I feel that was an aggressive OC pushing up that steep voltage wall. But even then, with some reduction in clock speed, they are still a very capable CPU running faster than stock.


I did - and that's the correct conclusion. The excursion above the set idle voltage with vdroop enabled is 20mV and without it is 60mV, with undershoot being reduced. Since you do not know what the exact excursion range will be on your cpu with different magnitude load changes (unless you have an oscilloscope and a special intel socket tool), you can at least mitigate the transient high current voltage excursion using vdroop.

Intel incorporated vdroop for a reason... and did so on the current rail that is most susceptible to transient load-current-level transition voltage spikes. You can always compensate for vdroop (LLC), but the need to do so for 90% of overclocks is pretty suspect - and mostly misinformed by folks watching voltatges in CPUz and even on their trusty DMM = neither of which has the resolution to catch the spike. Until you are benchmarking at the edge, never came to a situation where the only way I could supply the needed voltage was by defeating vdroop.


----------



## Silent Scone

It's been a really long day here, and frankly to summarise from an armchair perspective what we have here is individuals thinking "hang on I think I'm on to something here" and clearly discrediting something very much outside of their understanding. This is confirmed by the fact it's being discredited without the use of any of the tools necessary to prove otherwise.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I did - and that's the correct conclusion. The excursion above the set idle voltage with vdroop enabled is 20mV and without it is 60mV, with undershoot being reduced. Since you do not know what the exact excursion range will be on your cpu with different magnitude load changes (unless you have an oscilloscope and a special intel socket tool), you can at least mitigate the transient high current voltage excursion using vdroop.
> 
> Intel incorporated vdroop for a reason... and did so on the current rail that is most susceptible to transient load-current-level transition voltage spikes. You can always compensate for vdroop (LLC), but the need to do so for 90% of overclocks is pretty suspect - and mostly misinformed by folks watching voltatges in CPUz and even on their trusty DMM = neither of which has the resolution to catch the spike. Until you are benchmarking at the edge, never came to a situation where the only way I could supply the needed voltage was by defeating vdroop.


The very action of vdroop isn't exactly meant for the sole purpose to hinder any one particular use, the way I see it we have someone monitoring these changes without the proper tools. Just be thankful there is no need to delve into the old pencil stash any more, and praise the changes that vendors have implemented to overcome these features to push your hardware further.

I don't pretend to understand these things, it would require furthering my education - and frankly, I don't remember what I had for breakfast these days.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> name="Silent Scone" url="/t/1510388/haswell-e-overclock-leaderboard-owners-club/12700_50#post_24399181"*]It's been a really long day here*, and frankly to summarise from an armchair perspective what we have here is individuals thinking "hang on I think I'm on to something here" and clearly discrediting something very much outside of their understanding. This is confirmed by the fact it's being discredited without the use of any of the tools necessary to prove otherwise.
> The very action of vdroop isn't exactly meant for the sole purpose to be to hinder any one particular use, the way I see it we have someone monitoring these changes without the proper tools. Just be thankful there is no need to delve into the old pencil stash any more, and praise the changes that vendors have implemented to overcome these features to push your hardware further.
> 
> I don't pretend to understand these things, it would require furthering my education - and frankly, I don't remember what I had for breakfast these days.


grab a pint or two and kick back>


----------



## Silent Scone

Believe me. There will be plenty of drooping going on this evening, after trying to explain SQL integration to a telephone engineer who thought they knew better - I can appreciate the huge eggs being sucked with this topic









Stick to what you know, which in this case is 'stuff'











I do like stuff.


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> I think what Jason is asking is, if a cpu needs 1.4v at load to be stable, is there any difference from cpu degradation standpoint of using 1.4v with no vdroop versus 1.44v with vdroop, since both will load at 1.4v, and both ? overshoot to approximately same volts and same time?


With vdroop in spec, you can be fairly confident there won't be any overshoots beyond what you set. You have to guess once you start manipulating LLC too much. The 1.4v no droop vs. 1.44v droop scenario might have the former overshooting more often to higher magnitudes.

Personally, I've seen a trend for lower actual load voltages being necessary if sufficient vdroop was left intact, rather than setting LLC to eliminate it, even on very high-end boards.

Still, it's probably a safe assumption that most quality OCing boards are doing better than spec as far as power delivery goes, so I'm quite comfortable in using moderate levels of LLC so I don't need to idle vcore (or vinput in the case of the LGA-1150 and 2011v3 platforms) to be ~150mV higher than peak load.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> Still, it's probably a safe assumption that most quality OCing boards are doing better than spec as far as power delivery goes, so I'm quite comfortable in using moderate levels of LLC so I don't need to idle vcore (or vinput in the case of the LGA-1150 and 2011v3 platforms) to be ~150mV higher than peak load.


This is the most sensible thing you've written since the great degrading of August 2015









Rep+


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Believe me. There will be plenty of drooping going on this evening, after trying to explain SQL integration to a telephone engineer who thought they knew better - I can appreciate the huge eggs being sucked with this topic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stick to what you know, which in this case is 'stuff'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> **
> 
> 
> 
> I do like stuff.


dude nice! - putting that together while drooping (no drooling) will be a mental vacation.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> With vdroop in spec, you can be fairly confident there won't be any overshoots beyond what you set. You have to guess once you start manipulating LLC too much. The 1.4v no droop vs. 1.44v droop scenario might have the former overshooting more often to higher magnitudes.
> 
> Personally, I've seen a trend for lower actual load voltages being necessary if sufficient vdroop was left intact, rather than setting LLC to eliminate it, even on very high-end boards.
> 
> Still, it's probably a safe assumption that most quality OCing boards are doing better than spec as far as power delivery goes, so I'm quite comfortable in using moderate levels of LLC so I don't need to idle vcore (or vinput in the case of the LGA-1150 and 2011v3 platforms) to be ~150mV higher than peak load.


I've been using LLC 6 on the RVE (and basically the same on every MB around here) for OC ranging meek to stupid. A little vdroop is a good thing.


----------



## Silent Scone

I use the same LLC6 for all my overclocks including 4.7-4.8 @ 1.385 - 1.4v for short stints. On HW-E at least, I've not seen any reason to push load line on these boards. Even at a competitive level I'd be dubious as to how much is really required compared to how much is being used on cold runs.


----------



## Desolutional

In other news, is anyone massively disappointed in BW-E? It's simply a die shrink and bugfix... nothing really to write home about.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> In other news, is anyone massively disappointed in BW-E? It's simply a die shrink and bugfix... nothing really to write home about.


Difficult to be disappointed in something I'm going to end up buying regardless lol. I'm glad it's a drop in on existing boards given the lack of incentive to move to it


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Difficult to be disappointed in something I'm going to end up buying regardless lol. I'm glad it's a drop in on existing boards given the lack of incentive to move to it


Sounds to me like a sidegrade, but we'll see how things go. It would've been nice to have PCIe 4.0 (new mobo with Gen4 and backwards compatibility) or something good but eh, what can you do. Intel logic.


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> This is the most sensible thing you've written since the great degrading of August 2015


That's actually one of the only things I've written in this thread since August...I've been playing far too much Elite: Dangerous in-between degrading my uncore to check if I've degraded my uncore to post more frequently.

On that tangent, I need a full 125mv more VCCSA and a 50mv more vring to pass the same tests I used to before I started screwing with the VLs on this SOC Champion. So, I'm just going to run this 5820k into the dirt and put my ASRock OC Formula back in here with a new chip. 300-400MHz extra uncore isn't worth the hassle.

Oddly enough, the cores themselves are completely fine, even after about 700-800 hours of Prime95 28.5 AVX2/FMA3 Small/Large FFTs. So, I'm pretty confident that 4.2GHz/sub-1.25 vcore/~200-220w total package power are themselves fairly safe. I'm just damn wary of the VLs required for the uncore/cache at beyond 4GHz.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I've been using LLC 6 on the RVE (and basically the same on every MB around here) for OC ranging meek to stupid. A little vdroop is a good thing.


Yeah, 6-7 is what I limit myself to on ASUS boards, and "medium" or occasionally "high" on my Gigabytes.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Even at a competitive level I'd be dubious as to how much is really required compared to how much is being used on cold runs.


It could be useful to be able to quickly set a fixed load voltage for sub-zero suicide runs without having to worry about droop, especially if you aren't concerned with making sure the parts last.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> In other news, is anyone massively disappointed in BW-E? It's simply a die shrink and bugfix... nothing really to write home about.


Not disappointed because this is all Broadwell is (barring the parts with the L4 eDRAM), and thus all Broadwell-E was ever destined to be.

Still, the bug fixes, especially working TSX, should be nice.


----------



## Silent Scone

I need to fire up Elite again at some stage. It's not exactly one of those things that is like riding a bike mind you.

In other news, the one thing that I note from running stress app is you've got sod all chance of trying to use the machine whilst it ticks over lol. Reminds me of the good old days with IDE disk activity. "Want your mouse back? You'll have to wait an hour."


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> In other news, the one thing that I note from running stress app is you've got sod all chance of trying to use the machine whilst it ticks over lol. Reminds me of the good old days with IDE disk activity. "Want your mouse back? You'll have to wait an hour."


One of several reasons it's prudent to have backup systems.


----------



## Silent Scone

I have several systems, It wasn't general dismay at not being able to use the machine lol. You're a silly goose


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> *I have several systems,* It wasn't general dismay at not being able to use the machine lol. You're a silly goose


There's therapy for that you know.


----------



## supersf

Hello friends,

I want to overclock my 5820K to 4Ghz. But how about energy saving? Normaly CPU reduce the frequency to 1.2Ghz in idle. I want to overclock only maximum frequency, without losing the energy saving. How I can do that?

Any particular advice on overclocking 5820K?

When I enable XMP, the BCLK rise to 125Mhz, it's OK? Or better disable XMP and leave BCLK at 100Mhz?

Thanks


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> There's therapy for that you know.


Nothing that has worked









Just ran Stress App for one hour with the following


----------



## Dr Mad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Panic? then all is working? wth?
> C'mon man. so your cpu is not dead and runs 3200 ram - right?. 4500 cache? what voltage?? ( and why 4500? - it's useless unless it's under 1.25V) You didn't degrade your CPU ( and they DO NOT degrade themselves - stop blaming the equipment). Dropping a ram channel or a couple of sticks is a common symptom of, frankly, a bad ram OC. And requires CAREFUL tuning. Why "cry wolf"???
> Hopefully, you avoid killing another CPU. read the guides, work on a modest OC at first (eg, 4375 on 125 or 4400 on 100, ram @ 2666) and once you gain some comfort/experience, take her up slow from there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> btw - your personal thought is flat out wrong.


Got a new 5960X batch J513B133 and runs flawlessly 4500 CPU / 4375 cache / 35Gb 3000 c15.15.15.35.2T (strap 125).

So previous 5960X has indeed degraded (probably IMC)









Returned back to 100 strap anyway since I do prefer adaptive over offset.
New one is a bit better, Cinebench R15 4500 at 1.145b / 4400 cache 1.21v (1.92 input LLC6)

Will submit some screens later


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> If there are no issues defeating Vdroop, then Intel's design brief for the past decade+ has been wrong and wide of the mark.
> 
> If one has vehement belief in such an epiphany, then yes one should contact Intel and explain how they have been doing things wrong - they'd probably pay a six figure salary for such knowledge.


I would have to fully understand something to have an opinion... and then wouldnt need to ask. Vehement beliefs about software/hardware are for those with a screw loose (unless discussing ones own designs).

But just for sake of learning. Vdroop allows max voltage to be known/meet spec, that alone would warrant intel using it. The other issue is what is the difference between voltage spikes with 1.4 load with no vdroop and 1.45 bios with 1.4v load with .05 vdroop. Granted, as Blameless points out, mobo quality may affect such...and given some round about comments, I can assume there is a difference, but vdroop isnt a secret or new, so just figured there would be some definitive examples from those involved.


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> so just figured there would be some definitive examples from those involved.


Hard to get definitive examples as the sample of users with their LGA sockets wired into 100MHz+ scopes is probably pretty small.

Since I lack such tools, the best I can really do is work off an educated guestimation based on the info in Intel's VRM design guidelines, the specification of the VRM components on the boards I use, largely anecdotal experiences on forums such as this, plus my own first hand trial and error.

That said, I would certainly like to see a more empirical examination of vdroop and LLC in modern systems, preferably as part of motherboard reviews.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

1.950V VCCIN is okay for 24/7? Cpu is watercooled and vrms are cooled by a 120mm fan. Thankyou!


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> 1.950V VCCIN is okay for 24/7? Cpu is watercooled and vrms are cooled by a 120mm fan. Thankyou!


Keep the LLC under control and I don't see why not.

I use 1.93 L6 on R5E with 1.220V core measured with DMM, and 1.95 L7 for 4.7 @ 1.30V core

Every chip is different, if you actually need 1.95 VCCIN it is totally okay.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> Keep the LLC under control and I don't see why not.
> 
> I use 1.93 L6 on R5E with 1.220V core measured with DMM, and 1.95 L7 for 4.7 @ 1.30V core
> 
> Every chip is different, if you actually need 1.95 VCCIN it is totally okay.


I use L6 with my chip. Will try to back it off a littlebit though.


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> Hard to get definitive examples as the sample of users with their LGA sockets wired into 100MHz+ scopes is probably pretty small.
> 
> Since I lack such tools, the best I can really do is work off an educated guestimation based on the info in Intel's VRM design guidelines, the specification of the VRM components on the boards I use, largely anecdotal experiences on forums such as this, plus my own first hand trial and error.
> 
> That said, I would certainly like to see a more empirical examination of vdroop and LLC in modern systems, preferably as part of motherboard reviews.


If that specific information is known, then examples exist, and yeah wasnt expecting that answer from end users hence wasnt asking them. But agree, would be interesting to see more thorough testing as follow up to anandtech articles especially with modern mobo high end vs low end....doubt reviewers in general going to get scopes either.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> I would have to fully understand something to have an opinion... and then wouldnt need to ask. Vehement beliefs about software/hardware are for those with a screw loose (unless discussing ones own designs).
> 
> But just for sake of learning. Vdroop allows max voltage to be known/meet spec, that alone would warrant intel using it. The other issue is what is the difference between voltage spikes with 1.4 load with no vdroop and 1.45 bios with 1.4v load with .05 vdroop. Granted, as Blameless points out, mobo quality may affect such...and given some round about comments, I can assume there is a difference, but vdroop isnt a secret or new, so just figured there would be some definitive examples from those involved.


Full understanding of this is a thesis.
Raja has posted some load spike data - knew I should have saved that link ( tho, I think it was done w/o the intel socket tool?). Anyway, "belief"? Believe what? Knowledge-based decisions can be (and mostly are) based on accumulated information and aggregate knowledge w/o "complete knowledge" - right, 'cause there's no such thing, only levels. mine is low in this field.
Voltage-clamped current WILL experience transient spikes in the targeted _clamped_ voltage when the current (=load in this instance) is changed - that's just physics, and has nothing to do with CPUZ or our DMMs. Not sure what you mean: "vdroop" allows max voltage to be known" this is where avg users like us, outside a well equipped EE lab are in the dark. We can only estimate the voltage excursion. W/O the proper test kit, we do not know the 10-100usec voltage excursions, and can only work with the droop you can measure. Then knowing the intel spec for VCCIN droop - 50mV for 25uSec (core-i7-lga2011-3-datasheet-vol-1, pg 56)... well go from there. Bottom line, allowing VCCIN 50mV droop or higher with higher voltage clocks, if you can get it stable is, as they say, "directionally consistent with the design".

as blameless said - unfortunately the data is anecdotal, with only a few "valid" measurements, I wish we have more quality data to work with. Look at some of Tin's data for 980TiKPs at kingpincooling.com.


----------



## Cutbait

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Just ran Stress App for one hour with the following


Amazing job with the cache volts at that NB Frequency, and the rest!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Nothing that has worked
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just ran Stress App for one hour with the following
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


nice 3200. tight(er) secondaries.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cutbait*
> 
> Amazing job with the cache volts at that NB Frequency, and the rest!


The cache voltage is on offset. Load volts are 1.1v
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> nice 3200. tight(er) secondaries.


Samsung isn't all bad







. There is definitely some wiggle room in there, but I doubt much. I'd work on thirds firstly


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> The cache voltage is on offset. Load volts are 1.1v
> *Samsung isn't all bad*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . There is definitely some wiggle room in there, but I doubt much. I'd work on thirds firstly


nah - just different. They just need a little different tweak strategy... and patience









knew this was inevitable: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231822


----------



## one80

Why are my Gflops so low in LinX now?? 500mhz higher clock and 10% lower?

Is it that I'm on Windows 10 now or that I'm now only running dual channel RAM?

5960X @ 3.8ghz - 16GB quad channel @ 2400mhz - *334 Gflops*
5960X @ 4.2ghz - 16GB dual channel @ 2400mhz - *303 Gflops*


----------



## supersf

So, I overclock my 5820K to 4.2Ghz (42x100) with CPU Core voltage at 1.150. Is that good?

Load temp is 65-67 with Raijintek Tisis cooler (with only 1x140mm fan) at 620RPM. I'll add second 120mm fan.


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *one80*
> 
> Why are my Gflops so low in LinX now?? 500mhz higher clock and 10% lower?
> 
> Is it that I'm on Windows 10 now or that I'm now only running dual channel RAM?
> 
> 5960X @ 3.8ghz - 16GB quad channel @ 2400mhz - *334 Gflops*
> 5960X @ 4.2ghz - 16GB dual channel @ 2400mhz - *303 Gflops*


Linpack is pretty memory bandwidth/latency dependent, so it could well be the loss of the extra memory channels.

Windows 10 may also be doing things differently, possibly more overhead or thread scheduling issues. Make sure you are on the highest performance power plan.


----------



## supersf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supersf*
> 
> So, I overclock my 5820K to 4.2Ghz (42x100) with CPU Core voltage at 1.150. Is that good?
> 
> Load temp is 65-67 with Raijintek Tisis cooler (with only 1x140mm fan) at 620RPM. I'll add second 120mm fan.


4.5Ghz with 1.25v.
Max temp 76 (cooler at 620RPM).

Do I need to try lower the voltage? I set adaptive voltage?

http://hwbot.org/xtu/analyze/2974401?recalculate=true


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> nah - just different. They just need a little different tweak strategy... and patience
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> knew this was inevitable: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231822


Lol.


----------



## Streetdragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supersf*
> 
> 4.5Ghz with 1.25v.
> Max temp 76 (cooler at 620RPM).
> 
> Do I need to try lower the voltage? I set adaptive voltage?
> 
> http://hwbot.org/xtu/analyze/2974401?recalculate=true


4,5Ghz is a good speed.
IF you can go lower with the voltage, do it!
Try Realbench stresstest for an houre or 2 or let the Benchmakr work 5 times. Is this is stable and you can go lower with the voltage, its ok,

and XMP with the 125Mhz is not so bad. My speed idle @ 1500Mhz. so there is not realy a big differenc.

After you got a nice low voltage at 4,5Ghz you can try to clock the cache a bit.

Good luck


----------



## P5ych01982

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Don't use the HD Uefi its pretty bad in my opinion.
> Let me help you based on what I can remwmber from the the top of my head, about the Bios.
> Switch to classic mode.
> 
> Set CPU spread spectrum to 0.01%.
> Manually enter BCLK to be 100.
> Select 1.0X strap.
> Set CPU core multiplier to whatever you want.
> Enable XMP.
> Go to the advance menu,
> Disable K OC.
> Set Cache multi = 35.
> Again set the CPU multiplier to your desired value for all cores.
> 
> Get out & go to Voltages menu.
> Manually set CPU Input voltage to 1.9V.
> Set the Vcore to desired value.
> Set Vcache at 1.1V or something.
> Go to memory voltage menu & manually enter 1.35V for both channels.
> 
> See if these steps help.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> sometimes you just have to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no matter what.


What is that K OC doing?


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Full understanding of this is a thesis.
> Raja has posted some load spike data - knew I should have saved that link ( tho, I think it was done w/o the intel socket tool?). Anyway, "belief"? Believe what? Knowledge-based decisions can be (and mostly are) based on accumulated information and aggregate knowledge w/o "complete knowledge" - right, 'cause there's no such thing, only levels. mine is low in this field.
> Voltage-clamped current WILL experience transient spikes in the targeted _clamped_ voltage when the current (=load in this instance) is changed - that's just physics, and has nothing to do with CPUZ or our DMMs. Not sure what you mean: "vdroop" allows max voltage to be known" this is where avg users like us, outside a well equipped EE lab are in the dark. We can only estimate the voltage excursion. W/O the proper test kit, we do not know the 10-100usec voltage excursions, and can only work with the droop you can measure. Then knowing the intel spec for VCCIN droop - 50mV for 25uSec (core-i7-lga2011-3-datasheet-vol-1, pg 56)... well go from there. Bottom line, allowing VCCIN 50mV droop or higher with higher voltage clocks, if you can get it stable is, as they say, "directionally consistent with the design".
> 
> as blameless said - unfortunately the data is anecdotal, with only a few "valid" measurements, I wish we have more quality data to work with. Look at some of Tin's data for 980TiKPs at kingpincooling.com.


Will try to find Raja load spike data. Practically speaking my LLC is usually on auto as now, or low levels.

But it would be nice to see testing with an oscilloscope on same high end mobo of the voltage excursion (magnitude and time) at 2 different stable settings of a given cpu, one with LLC ON but lower VID, the other with LLC OFF but necessary higher VID for same stable OC. Everyone understands with LLC on that spikes will be higher relative to set VID. But still in dark if LLC on has higher absolute spikes (not in relation to set VID) given both fed via same power circuitry and given that LLC on has lower VID (lower starting voltage), and what magnitude of difference if one exists.

I must be really bad at explaining things, dont think anyone understands what I am asking, other than jason who was asking same.


----------



## Silent Scone

£800 5820K workstation



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> Will try to find Raja load spike data. Practically speaking my LLC is usually on auto as now, or low levels.
> 
> But it would be nice to see testing with an oscilloscope on same high end mobo of the voltage excursion (magnitude and time) at 2 different stable settings of a given cpu, one with LLC ON but lower VID, the other with LLC OFF but necessary higher VID for same stable OC. Everyone understands with LLC on that spikes will be higher relative to set VID. But still in dark if LLC on has higher absolute spikes (not in relation to set VID) given both fed via same power circuitry and given that LLC on has lower VID (lower starting voltage), and what magnitude of difference if one exists.
> 
> I must be really bad at explaining things, dont think anyone understands what I am asking, other than jason who was asking same.


I don't see what showing the magnitude of difference would accomplish. What would you then conclude from this?


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> Will try to find Raja load spike data. Practically speaking my LLC is usually on auto as now, or low levels.
> 
> But it would be nice to see testing with an oscilloscope on same high end mobo of the voltage excursion (magnitude and time) at 2 different stable settings of a given cpu, one with LLC ON but lower VID, the other with LLC OFF but necessary higher VID for same stable OC. Everyone understands with LLC on that spikes will be higher relative to set VID. But still in dark if LLC on has higher absolute spikes (not in relation to set VID) given both fed via same power circuitry and given that LLC on has lower VID (lower starting voltage), and what magnitude of difference if one exists.
> 
> I must be really bad at explaining things, dont think anyone understands what I am asking, other than jason who was asking same.


Hello

I doubt you will be seeing any scope data or similar results regarding this anytime soon from Raja. He is pretty much covered up with real work for the foreseeable future. Possibly someone else with the required equipment and understanding will be able to provide this info. Maybe contact Jason. He has stated he has an engineering degree and from the info he has posted has dedicated quite a bit of time refuting the AnandTech article so should nave both the knowledge and equipment to do this testing. Like Raja, I personally know the person who wrote the AnandTeck article. His profession is designing power circuits for satellite subsystems. In all honesty anybody that goes on a crusade attempting to dismiss a power circuit analysis by a person with these credentials should be more than capable of performing the testing you are wishing to see.


----------



## Jpmboy

^^ This. and was very glad/surprised to see Raja post that data...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> Will try to find Raja load spike data. Practically speaking my LLC is usually on auto as now, or low levels.
> 
> But it would be nice to see testing with an oscilloscope on same high end mobo of the voltage excursion (magnitude and time) at 2 different stable settings of a given cpu, one with LLC ON but lower VID, the other with LLC OFF but necessary higher VID for same stable OC. *Everyone understands with LLC on that spikes will be higher relative to set VID. But still in dark if LLC on has higher absolute spikes* (not in relation to set VID) given both fed via same power circuitry and given that LLC on has lower VID (lower starting voltage), and what magnitude of difference if one exists.
> 
> I must be really bad at explaining things, dont think anyone understands what I am asking, other than jason who was asking same.


One point of clarification - I do not think LLC acts as to dampen or reduce the spike magnitude, think of it as only shifting the point at which the voltage spike "starts" from, the magnitude of change in current will impact the magnitude of voltage excursuion. Also, in my experience with different mobos (since droop was introduced) is that "Auto" usually means high compensation or little droop.

anyway - what's this "curiosity" based upon?


----------



## Silent Scone

Blind leading the blind?









Or in this case refuting conclusions brought forward by people more qualified in order to give people a slightly less comprehensive insight only to be refuted by members of the same audience?

That type of thing.


----------



## supersf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Streetdragon*
> 
> 4,5Ghz is a good speed.
> IF you can go lower with the voltage, do it!
> Try Realbench stresstest for an houre or 2 or let the Benchmakr work 5 times. Is this is stable and you can go lower with the voltage, its ok,
> 
> and XMP with the 125Mhz is not so bad. My speed idle @ 1500Mhz. so there is not realy a big differenc.
> 
> After you got a nice low voltage at 4,5Ghz you can try to clock the cache a bit.
> 
> Good luck


Thanks

Passed 1h of Realbench. Max temp 80. Voltage 1.2.
Do I need to try lower it again? Or it's already pretty low?

Do I need to try rise cache multiplier or something else? Or use adaptive voltage?


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> I must be really bad at explaining things, dont think anyone understands what I am asking, other than jason who was asking same.


I get what you are saying.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> anyway - what's this "curiosity" based upon?


You don't think there is value in knowing precisely what voltage is going into your CPUs with given settings at any given moment?

Deduction and extrapolation are great, but having actual measurements rather assumptions, no matter how well reasoned those assumptions are, has value to me.


----------



## supersf

Add me to the Leaderboard please:
http://valid.x86.fr/49i17i


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> £800 5820K workstation
> 
> I don't see what showing the magnitude of difference would accomplish. What would you then conclude from this?


Wouldnt do anything other than learn something that has been asked repeatedly after Anandtech article answered one question but brought up another. I enjoy learning, others just enjoy making comments. Room for both types on forums







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> I doubt you will be seeing any scope data or similar results regarding this anytime soon from Raja. He is pretty much covered up with real work for the foreseeable future. Possibly someone else with the required equipment and understanding will be able to provide this info. Maybe contact Jason. He has stated he has an engineering degree and from the info he has posted has dedicated quite a bit of time refuting the AnandTech article so should nave both the knowledge and equipment to do this testing. Like Raja, I personally know the person who wrote the AnandTeck article. His profession is designing power circuits for satellite subsystems. In all honesty anybody that goes on a crusade attempting to dismiss a power circuit analysis by a person with these credentials should be more than capable of performing the testing you are wishing to see.


I havent refuted anything in the Anandtech article. I assumed it was accurate, and asked a further question that was stimulated by reading it, ie the same question many wondered after reading it. My guess is your friend who wrote the article would feel complemented by those who took an interest in reading it, and then asked a further question, as that is the normal response. What isnt normal is to quote me and write ridiculous unfounded statements such as "dismiss a power circuit analysis with these credentials" Never even implied such. If you feel someone else did that, then quote them.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> I get what you are saying.
> You don't think there is value in knowing precisely what voltage is going into your CPUs with given settings at any given moment?
> 
> Deduction and extrapolation are great, but having actual measurements rather assumptions, no matter how well reasoned those assumptions are, has value to me.


Thanks for that







There must be some underlying emotional issue with this subject that I am unaware. Since I just seem to be agitating, and not learning anyways, I will stay out of this thread.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> ^^ This. and was very glad/surprised to see Raja post that data...
> One point of clarification - I do not think LLC acts as to dampen or reduce the spike magnitude, think of it as only shifting the point at which the voltage spike "starts" from, the magnitude of change in current will impact the magnitude of voltage excursuion. Also, in my experience with different mobos (since droop was introduced) is that "Auto" usually means high compensation or little droop.
> 
> anyway - what's this "curiosity" based upon?


And that is exactly what many have been asking over and over after the anandtech article. It isnt refuting the Anandtech article (just to clarify to those that skim, assume, and respond). It is asking for a clarification of one question after reading it.

Also on my mobo auto gives same value as medium LLC, but Im not on Asus.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> Wouldnt do anything other than learn something that has been asked repeatedly after Anandtech article answered one question but brought up another. I enjoy learning, others just enjoy making comments.


I think you're giving yourself too much credit and not learning anything if we're being honest.

I would get spending...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> I get what you are saying.
> You don't think there is value in knowing precisely what voltage is going into your CPUs with given settings at any given moment?
> 
> Deduction and extrapolation are great, but having actual measurements rather assumptions, no matter how well reasoned those assumptions are, has value to me.


Honestly, no. There is no need for any tier of enthusiast to be privy to these things. Unless there is a reoccurring point of failure or reason to dispute what is or isn't - then there is little incentive for someone with the necessary qualifications to take time out to cover old ground. Really what I'm trying to say is that IMO if you're that keen on repeating the question (generally, not you) then start learning and purchase the necessary equipment yourself.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> I get what you are saying.
> You don't think there is value in knowing precisely what voltage is going into your CPUs with given settings at any given moment?
> 
> Deduction and extrapolation are great, but having actual measurements rather assumptions, no matter how well reasoned those assumptions are, has value to me.


Hello

This type of low level analysis is only applicable for the circuit design being tested. Regardless of the amount of info presented per these requests you would have no more info than you currently have as I don't remember you having any ASUS motherboards. The behavior observed from testing an ASUS VRM design will not be applicable to ASRock, Gigabyte or any other manufacturer's designs.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> Wouldnt do anything other than learn something that has been asked repeatedly after Anandtech article answered one question but brought up another. I enjoy learning, others just enjoy making comments. Room for both types on forums
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I havent refuted anything in the Anandtech article. I assumed it was accurate, and asked a further question that was stimulated by reading it, ie the same question many wondered after reading it. My guess is your friend who wrote the article would feel complemented by those who took an interest in reading it, and then asked a further question, as that is the normal response. What isnt normal is to quote me and write ridiculous unfounded statements such as "dismiss a power circuit analysis with these credentials" Never even implied such. If you feel someone else did that, then quote them.


Hello

I cited my reasoning for suggesting you contact Jason and inquire about him testing for the answers you are seeking. Nowhere did I state or even remotely imply that you have questioned the Anandtech or any other article. Frankly, if your reading comprehension skills are no better than this I fail to understand how any published testing results will be beneficial to you.


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> This type of low level analysis is only applicable for the circuit design being tested. Regardless of the amount of info presented per these requests you would have no more info than you currently have as I don't remember you having any ASUS motherboards. The behavior observed from testing an ASUS VRM design will not be applicable to ASRock, Gigabyte or any other manufacturer's designs.
> Hello
> 
> I cited my reasoning for suggesting you contact Jason and inquire about him testing for the answers you are seeking. Nowhere did I state or even remotely imply that you have questioned the Anandtech or any other article. Frankly, if your reading comprehension skills are no better than this I fail to understand how any published testing results will be beneficial to you.


my apologies, so you just made a completely irrelevant statement for no reason then, even better.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> my apologies


Hello

Accepted. I would love to continue this discussion but I have scope work to do.


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Honestly, no. There is no need for any tier of enthusiast to be privy to these things. Unless there is a reoccurring point of failure or reason to dispute what is or isn't - then there is little incentive for someone with the necessary qualifications to take time out to cover old ground. Really what I'm trying to say is that IMO if you're that keen on repeating the question (generally, not you) then start learning and purchase the necessary equipment yourself.


I disagree.

There is a fundamental lack of hard knowledge about whether an omnipresent setting that everyone seems to be using (ourselves included), to some degree or another, actually serves any useful purpose.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> This type of low level analysis is only applicable for the circuit design being tested. Regardless of the amount of info presented per these requests you would have no more info than you currently have as I don't remember you having any ASUS motherboards. The behavior observed from testing an ASUS VRM design will not be applicable to ASRock, Gigabyte or any other manufacturer's designs.


Knowing whether LLC serves a purpose beyond the psychological, especially on VRM designs I do not currently have in my possession (and thus cannot test myself, in any way), is knowledge that I both currently lack and would value.

Every collection of results starts with one sample.


----------



## supersf

MSI X99A Raider won't have any problems to deliver the power for 5820K at 4.5Ghz?
EPS12V on it can deliver max 336W to the CPU.

5820 at 4.3Ghz can take 339W... http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/2014/09/03/intel-core-i7-5930k-and-core-i7-5820k-revie/8

Do I need a cooler for VRM? Or MSI X99A Raider heatsink is OK? (case also have a big 200mm fan above to take out hot air).



Thanks


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> I disagree.
> 
> There is a fundamental lack of hard knowledge about whether an omnipresent setting that everyone seems to be using (ourselves included), to some degree or another, actually serves any useful purpose.
> Knowing whether LLC serves a purpose beyond the psychological, especially on VRM designs I do not currently have in my possession (and thus cannot test myself, in any way), is knowledge that I both currently lack and would value.
> 
> Every collection of results starts with one sample.


I don't think there is a fundamental lack of hard knowledge at all. One combats the other at the users discretion. I accept this because any explanation outside of what was has been written already is likely not going to help unless I'm able to inject myself with the experience and expertise of those that have conducted the testing already. This isn't being defeatist, or wanting to remain ignorant. The precise tempo and point of how these things consociate is of no interest to me. This is because one, it has no bearing on how I am able to tune the platform to the best of my ability, and two I wouldn't know what to do with that data if I had it. The very reason for the article was to conform to a crowd on a certain level of understanding, and if people are still in doubt this to me implies that this is why these things are best left out of the equation for buyers.


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I don't think there is a fundamental lack of hard knowledge at all.


I haven't seen any remotely recent review, article, or post where someone analyzed the effects of LLC in any detail with tools accurate enough to detect transient spikes. If these test don't exist, or are not openly available, that constitutes a fundamental lack of hard knowledge. If they do exist and are accessible, I'd appreciate someone showing them to me!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> One combats the other at the users discretion. I accept this because any explanation outside of what was has been written already is likely not going to help unless I'm able to inject myself with the experience and expertise of those that have conducted the testing already. This isn't being defeatist, or wanting to remain ignorant. The precise tempo and point of how these things consociate is of no interest to me. This is because one, it has no bearing on how I am able to tune the platform to the best of my ability, and two I wouldn't know what to do with that data if I had it.


We don't know if using LLC reduces the overall magnitude of transient spikes or not. Knowing if it does, and at what point on a given design is the optimal level for the cleanest overall power delivery may well help me tune the platform for best performance and long term reliability.

What load line setting provides the smallest range of voltage between maximum negative undershoot and maximum overshoot when adjusting to and from peak and minimum current draw? Too much overshoot is bad for reliability/longevity. Too much undershoot can compromise stability.

If, as some sources (including the Anandtech article referenced earlier) imply, no LLC/Intel spec provides the cleanest power, then we should be best off just jacking up input voltage and disabling LLC. However this leads to another question...

Is very high idle vinput safe in the long term? We know that idle currents are very low, but the damage potential of voltage is not linear. Something like 2.2-2.3 input volts may not be safe long term, no matter the (plausible) idle current draw. Thus, some sort of LLC _may_ be necessary for best OCed longevity, but we really don't know if transients are made worse by LLC to the point we'd simply be better off tolerating as high low-load vin as we dare, or where the cut off point is.

I think if you really knew which LLC setting was the point where cleanest power intersects lowest possible idle/load voltage differental, it may very well aid you in tuning your setup. It would certainly aid me, and I'd spend less time testing parts to destruction if I could better predict the effect of settings such as LLC. As it stands, it's either I drop 500 dollars on a decent scope, or I see how long it takes for a few Haswell-E's to die with very high idle voltages.


----------



## cookiesowns

While its great us enthusiasts are pushing for more info about Intels design specs for the FIVR VCCIN. But it is my own personal belief that all of this is irrelevant. Sure specs matter, but anytime you overclock a chip, it surely deviates from Intels original intentions.

At that point, every silicon is very slightly different, so what may be the "spec" may not work for every chip. All in all, it's your own conditional set of stability testing that matters the most. Keep the temps in check, and follow reasonable VCCIN's. For example if your chip prefers 1.95 L6/L7 VCCIN stick with it. If L6 causes slightly instability, then run with L7.

Raja @ Asus said it himself that L6/L7 differences should be negligible, in the end it's still your own setup, you push it as far as you want.

If it's 2.0 VCCIN L7 stable @ 8.8 Ghz, then stick with it....

Every board is different as well, what may apply for Asus's design specs, may not apply on a MSI, or Gigabyte board. In fact, even slight manufacturing tolerances, or different boards in Asus's line up may have different behavior or fall slightly or behave better than nominal specs.

Honestly, as long as your not feeding excessive volts, and setting a stupid ******ed LLC, you are fine with whatever is stable at the limits of your chip...

Just enjoy your new 8 core beast!


----------



## SDhydro

How many days are we going to talk about vdroop for? Boring....


----------



## sblantipodi

Hi,
my cpu isn't too lucky and I have a pretty bad OC, in any case my PC is very stable, never got a crash or hangs during every load.

Now I'm getting Batman Arkham Knight to freeze my PC, the windows became black and the PC freeze, I need to restart, any idea?
Is this something related to OC?


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> Every board is different as well, what may apply for Asus's design specs, may not apply on a MSI, or Gigabyte board. In fact, even slight manufacturing tolerances, or different boards in Asus's line up may have different behavior or fall slightly or behave better than nominal specs.


Both entirely obvious and almost completely beside the point.

Every brand, model, and individual sample thereof is going to have differences. That doesn't even being to imply that knowledge of trends and tendencies lacks utility.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> Honestly, as long as your not feeding excessive volts, and setting a stupid ******ed LLC, you are fine


Who is to say what's a "stupid ******ed LLC" if no one seems to know what the actual effects of the setting are?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> For example if your chip prefers 1.95 L6/L7 VCCIN stick with it. If L6 causes slightly instability, then run with L7.


But is increasing LLC or VCCIN the better long term route?

You don't know.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> Hi,
> my cpu isn't too lucky and I have a pretty bad OC, in any case my PC is very stable, never got a crash or hangs during every load.
> 
> Now I'm getting Batman Arkham Knight to freeze my PC, the windows became black and the PC freeze, I need to restart, any idea?
> Is this something related to OC?


Remove the OC and see if the game still has freezes. If not, you have good reason to believe it was related to an unstable OC.


----------



## Medusa666

The survivor has returned, now I'm just waiting for the new motherboard to arrive somewhere next week.

They tested it in Prime 95 and IBT and some other, to me, unknown benches, and according to them it works flawlessly, they claimed they had even OCd it and tested at 4,0 GHz and 4,4 GHz, and the CPU did not throttle or exhibit abnormal behaviour.

Can a CPU be partly damaged by overvoltage, and if so, how would it show? Reason I'm asking is because they told me that if the CPU behaves weird within a month or two, they will replace it with a new one, no questions asked, but they returned this first for me to test, hopefully it works because it is a nice chip.

I don't know much, that is why I'm asking, anything I should be looking for or testing specifically to see if the chip is unharmed?


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> Both entirely obvious and almost completely beside the point.
> 
> Every brand, model, and individual sample thereof is going to have differences. That doesn't even being to imply that knowledge of trends and tendencies lacks utility.
> Who is to say what's a "stupid ******ed LLC" if no one seems to know what the actual effects of the setting are?
> But is increasing LLC or VCCIN the better long term route?


Point is, does it even matter if this information is known? The CPU is guaranteed for a minimum of 3 years at stock clocks. Maybe pushing LLC degrades the chip faster, maybe higher VCCIN with stock droop is better.

The end-user decides. It's not going to be cut and dry even if it's disclosed...


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Medusa666*
> 
> Can a CPU be partly damaged by overvoltage, and if so, how would it show?


Yes.

Damage/degradation could present it self as instability at formerly stable clocks. Though many cases of presumed degradation are simply from a combination of parts/settings that weren't really stable in the first place.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> Point is, does it even matter if this information is known?


Yes.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> It's not going to be cut and dry even if it's disclosed...


It doesn't need to be. More data will let me make more accurate deductions. This accuracy is a matter of degrees. It's never going to be perfect, but I will be saved time, money, and hassle if I have a credible place to start.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> The CPU is guaranteed for a minimum of 3 years at stock clocks.


I don't run stock clocks often. I often do put CPUs to use for more than three years. Warranty service is not often entirely painless.

My first 5820k lasted about three months after I started playing around with it in an OC Socket board. It had a tuning plan and I recently used it. It was still a major hassle to have to replace the part.

Had the effects of the VL settings that I am confident that ultimately killed it, been better documented, I would likely not have damaged the part, and would not have had the hassle or downtime associated with replacing it. Something similar could easily happen because of LLC. I'm riding on the assumption that a high quality VRM makes a loadline about half that of spec at least as safe as the default load line with an extra ~100mv of idle input voltage...but I have precious little hard information to back that conclusion. I may discover I am wrong, when enough of my CPUs fail for me to be able to pin the cause on too much LLC...or not enough LLC and too much low load input voltage.


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> Yes.
> 
> Damage/degradation could present it self as instability at formerly stable clocks. Though many cases of presumed degradation are simply from a combination of parts/settings that weren't really stable in the first place.
> Yes.
> It doesn't need to be. More data will let me make more accurate deductions. This accuracy is a matter of degrees. It's never going to be perfect, but I will be saved time, money, and hassle if I have a credible place to start.
> I don't run stock clocks often. I often do put CPUs to use for more than three years. Warranty service is not often entirely painless.
> 
> My first 5820k lasted about three months after I started playing around with it in an OC Socket board. It had a tuning plan and I recently used it. It was still a major hassle to have to replace the part.
> 
> Had the effects of the VL settings that I am confident that ultimately killed it, been better documented, I would likely not have damaged the part, and would not have had the hassle or downtime associated with replacing it. Something similar could easily happen because of LLC. I'm riding on the assumption that a high quality VRM makes a loadline about half that of spec at least as safe as the default load line with an extra ~100mv of idle input voltage...but I have precious little hard information to back that conclusion. I may discover I am wrong, when enough of my CPUs fail for me to be able to pin the cause on too much LLC...or not enough LLC and too much low load input voltage.


Was it not stable anymore at stock clocks, or just at overclock settings? It's been well known that pushing cache hard on a haswell-e = quick degradation. Cache generally settles in quickly.. On my particular chip it's settling in slowly.

That or gigabyte's VL/OC socket implmentation has issues.

I have 3 X99 systems including my own personal rig under my wing, no issues with 4.0-4.5 cache.


----------



## m0n4g3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Medusa666*
> 
> 
> 
> The survivor has returned, now I'm just waiting for the new motherboard to arrive somewhere next week.
> 
> They tested it in Prime 95 and IBT and some other, to me, unknown benches, and according to them it works flawlessly, they claimed they had even OCd it and tested at 4,0 GHz and 4,4 GHz, and the CPU did not throttle or exhibit abnormal behaviour.
> 
> Can a CPU be partly damaged by overvoltage, and if so, how would it show? Reason I'm asking is because they told me that if the CPU behaves weird within a month or two, they will replace it with a new one, no questions asked, but they returned this first for me to test, hopefully it works because it is a nice chip.
> 
> I don't know much, that is why I'm asking, anything I should be looking for or testing specifically to see if the chip is unharmed?


It'll experience degradation. EG the silicon will be slightly damaged and require slightly more voltage to get previously stable settings, or it just won't be able to clock as high as it did.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> £800 5820K workstation
> 
> 
> I don't see what showing the magnitude of difference would accomplish. What would you then conclude from this?


NOw that's a pretty (and affordable) workstation!! Unfortunately the inside of every closed PC case in my house looks no different that a bench rig... side windows not permitted








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> I get what you are saying.
> *You don't think there is value in knowing precisely what voltage is going into your CPUs with given settings at any given moment*?
> 
> Deduction and extrapolation are great, but having actual measurements rather assumptions, no matter how well reasoned those assumptions are, has value to me.


Is that comment to me? Yeah - of course I don't. So without the measurements on each of our rigs, might as well pack it in then.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supersf*
> 
> Add me to the Leaderboard please:
> http://valid.x86.fr/49i17i


Fill out the form in the first post... the sheet gets updated "regularly"








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> Wouldnt do anything other than learn something that has been asked repeatedly after Anandtech article answered one question but brought up another. I enjoy learning, others just enjoy making comments. Room for both types on forums
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I havent refuted anything in the Anandtech article. I assumed it was accurate, and asked a further question that was stimulated by reading it, ie the same question many wondered after reading it. My guess is your friend who wrote the article would feel complemented by those who took an interest in reading it, and then asked a further question, as that is the normal response. What isnt normal is to quote me and write ridiculous unfounded statements such as "dismiss a power circuit analysis with these credentials" Never even implied such. If you feel someone else did that, then quote them.
> Thanks for that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There must be some underlying emotional issue with this subject that I am unaware. Since I just seem to be agitating, and not learning anyways, I will stay out of this thread.
> And that is exactly what many have been asking over and over after the anandtech article. It isnt refuting the Anandtech article (just to clarify to those that skim, assume, and respond). It is asking for a clarification of one question after reading it.
> Also on my mobo auto gives same value as medium LLC, but Im not on Asus.


Geeze - I thought descaling the plaster in my pool today, was a bad day... glad I missed all this banter tho







. So, feeling a little droop myself atm, that Anatech article was very timely IMO for my qx9650 and even the Q9300 now running one of my wife's tax business PCs (zero fault tolerance setup). I think the implementation of droop and the LLC response from MB manufacturers became a mainstream interest back then. Mainly because of folks crashing high stress operations - not during the high load period,m but when the program run finished, undershoot is to blame. That said - we're spending too many neurons on a subject that will not end up with a definitive answer since data acquired on any given system is really not gonna help with a different system if precision is the objective.









*Anyway - on to fun stuff:*

new toy today:


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> Was it not stable anymore at stock clocks, or just at overclock settings? It's been well known that pushing cache hard on a haswell-e = quick degradation. Cache generally settles in quickly.. On my particular chip it's settling in slowly.
> 
> That or gigabyte's VL/OC socket implmentation has issues.
> 
> I have 3 X99 systems including my own personal rig under my wing, no issues with 4.0-4.5 cache.


From fresh reset/auto BIOS settings, the chip I just replaced would not complete POST or memory training in any board that doesn't have a slow/safe mode switch. I had to use this switch to get into the UEFI setup and add about 200mV to vring and vccsa to make stock uncore speeds usable. Cores were completely fine (after getting stock uncore stable I could jump to my peak core OC and run core targeted stress tests with no issues), memory is completely fine, board seems fine.

Never ran the uncore past 4.2GHz. Never gave vring more than 1.2v. Never used more than +200mV VCCSA for any length of time. Never set VL6 above 1.41v (and 1.45v was the starting point for many recommendation).

Didn't have any issues or signs of degradation for the six months the chip was in my ASRock X99 OC Formula, which I ran with higher vring, and similar VCCSA, but lower uncore clock (~3.6GHz) due to the lack of an OC Socket/adjustable VLs. Started running into issues about a month and a half after I moved the chip to the SOC Champion and started using VL6 to push uncore to the 4-4.2GHz range. Degradation in the last few weeks was extremely rapid. Tested other combinations of all components, and when it became clear that the uncore and only the uncore was noticeably damaged, I used my performance tuning plan.

I don't even plan on enabling the OC socket with the new part as I am highly suspicious of even the lowest allowable increase in VL6.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Yeah - of course I don't.


A mind boggling statement, but you value what you value.

_I_ would find this information useful. It would allow me to divine the best combinations of LLC and VRM frequency with far more confidence than I am currently able to.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> So without the measurements on each of our rigs, might as well pack it in then.


Not sure what leap of logic would result in this interpretation of anything I've said. There are many things we'd all find useful that we do without.


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> From fresh reset/auto BIOS settings, the chip I just replaced would not complete POST or memory training in any board that doesn't have a slow/safe mode switch. I had to use this switch to get into the UEFI setup and add about 200mV to vring and vccsa to make stock uncore speeds usable. Cores were completely fine (after getting stock uncore stable I could jump to my peak core OC and run core targeted stress tests with no issues), memory is completely fine, board seems fine.
> 
> Never ran the uncore past 4.2GHz. Never gave vring more than 1.2v. Never used more than +200mV VCCSA for any length of time. Never set VL6 above 1.41v (and 1.45v was the starting point for many recommendation).
> 
> Didn't have any issues or signs of degradation for the six months the chip was in my ASRock X99 OC Formula, which I ran with higher vring, and similar VCCSA, but lower uncore clock (~3.6GHz) due to the lack of an OC Socket/adjustable VLs. Started running into issues about a month and a half after I moved the chip to the SOC Champion and started using VL6 to push uncore to the 4-4.2GHz range. Degradation in the last few weeks was extremely rapid. Tested other combinations of all components, and when it became clear that the uncore and only the uncore was noticeably damaged, I used my performance tuning plan.


Sounds to me like the degradation occurred on the OC Formula, although wasn't quite noticeable until you pushed the limit of your chip on the OC Socket board.

Most early batches seem to have weak IMC/Cache, from my experience on 5820K's.

Anywho, we'll see how my 5960X lasts on the R5E with the following settings... You'll be the first to know if degradation happens. I'm not afraid.

1.30V vCore DMM measured, 1.25-1.26V cache measured, 1.95V VCCIN L7 LLC, 1.92-1.95V measured. VCCSA at 0.98-0.99 measured. Ram volts varies.


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> Sounds to me like the degradation occurred on the OC Formula


At 3.6GHz uncore with 1.15 vring and and +40mV VCCSA?

I had the minimum stable voltages for that 3.6GHz uncore dialed in within a few weeks of getting the part and they were still stable when I switched boards almost six months of heavy use later.

There was about a month of time on the SOC Champion that could have been called stable, then I needed ever escalating voltages. First memory training would fail, then other stress tests, then I'd spend a few days tuning in stable settings, and the next time I'd test (about a week later), those settings weren't stable any more. It was gradual at first...then it was like falling off a cliff.


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> At 3.6GHz uncore with 1.15 vring and and +40mV VCCSA?


Let me quote you again:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> *Didn't have any issues or signs of degradation for the six months the chip was in my ASRock X99 OC Formula, which I ran with higher vring, and similar VCCSA, but lower uncore clock (~3.6GHz) due to the lack of an OC Socket/adjustable VLs. Started running into issues about a month and a half after I moved the chip to the SOC Champion and started using VL6 to push uncore to the 4-4.2GHz range.*


That said this discussion is enough. I'd suggest resorting to social media, or PM's to Vendor reps to see if you can get some information for your case. Or just get the protection plan, RMA the processor, and see if you can email an Intel tech to ask why your chip degraded....


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> Let me quote you again


Let me quote myself:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *myself*
> Never ran the uncore past 4.2GHz. Never gave vring more than 1.2v. Never used more than +200mV VCCSA for any length of time. Never set VL6 above 1.41v (and 1.45v was the starting point for many recommendation).


That was meant to mean that the part never saw higher than any of these settings, in any combination, on any board it's been installed in. Apologies if that was not made clear.

I typically ran lower voltages, and the peak voltages were all on the SOC Champion.

For the many months it was stable on the OC Formula I generally ran 1.15 vring and +40mV VCCSA.

On the SOC Champion, for the month or so it was stable, I ran 1.125 vring, +60mV VCCSA, and 1.38 VL6.

The last time I booted the dead CPU at higher than stock uncore I was using 1.2 vring, +200mV VCCSA, and 1.4 VL6, on the SOC Champion.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> Or just get the protection plan, RMA the processor, and see if you can email an Intel tech to ask why your chip degraded....


Already been done.


----------



## GunnzAkimbo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> Sounds to me like the degradation occurred on the OC Formula, although wasn't quite noticeable until you pushed the limit of your chip on the OC Socket board.
> 
> Most early batches seem to have weak IMC/Cache, from my experience on 5820K's.
> 
> Anywho, we'll see how my 5960X lasts on the R5E with the following settings... You'll be the first to know if degradation happens. I'm not afraid.
> 
> 1.30V vCore DMM measured, 1.25-1.26V cache measured, 1.95V VCCIN L7 LLC, 1.92-1.95V measured. VCCSA at 0.98-0.99 measured. Ram volts varies.


Do Stress FPU only, bet it melts!


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> At 3.6GHz uncore with 1.15 vring and and +40mV VCCSA?
> 
> I had the minimum stable voltages for that 3.6GHz uncore dialed in within a few weeks of getting the part and they were still stable when I switched boards almost six months of heavy use later.
> 
> There was about a month of time on the SOC Champion that could have been called stable, then I needed ever escalating voltages. First memory training would fail, then other stress tests, then I'd spend a few days tuning in stable settings, and the next time I'd test (about a week later), those settings weren't stable any more. It was gradual at first...then it was like falling off a cliff.


Given you're the only person I've seen report any at the given voltages on either board it's a safe assumption to say it's probably due to running Prime.


----------



## Silent Scone

1 hour Stressapp stable and running HCI through now with further reduction in sub timings 4.4/4.0

F4-3400C16Q-16GRBD


----------



## sblantipodi

Hi all,
I have system freeze during playing games.

The CPU/RAM seems stable under every synthetics, I tried running the system at stock frequency but the system still freeze after some hours of gaming.
The only components that I don't set to stock frequency are my two EVGA GTX980 SuperClocked (I don't added any overclock to the one made by EVGA), do you think that a system freeze may be related to the overclocked cards?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> Hi all,
> I have system freeze during playing games.
> 
> The CPU/RAM seems stable under every synthetics, I tried running the system at stock frequency but the system still freeze after some hours of gaming.
> The only components that I don't set to stock frequency are my two EVGA GTX980 SuperClocked (I don't added any overclock to the one made by EVGA), do you think that a system freeze may be related to the overclocked cards?


Why don't you remove the OC on the cards to see?

If that still crash, go to the drivers.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Why don't you remove the OC on the cards to see?
> 
> If that still crash, go to the drivers.


I'm sure that is not PSU related since I have a Corsair AX860i and the load is no where near the maximum wattage supported by my PSU.

I reduced core and memory frequency by 200MHz.
200MHz are a lot but I just wanted to be sure.
*Freeze stopped.*
This means that cards are the reason of the freeze. But why?
I bought EVGA SuperClocked just to get tested cards not just to get clocked cards that can't handle the factory overclock. Should I RMA my cards?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> I'm sure that is not PSU related since I have a Corsair AX860i and the load is no where near the maximum wattage supported by my PSU.
> 
> I reduced core and memory frequency by 200MHz.
> 200MHz are a lot but I just wanted to be sure.
> *Freeze stopped.*
> This means that cards are the reason of the freeze. But why?
> I bought EVGA SuperClocked just to get tested cards not just to get clocked cards that can't handle the factory overclock. Should I RMA my cards?


How did you came up of the load vaue nowhere near the 860i's capacity?

Why did you remove 200MHz out of the cards? Just run them according to spec. lol


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> How did you came up of the load vaue nowhere near the 860i's capacity?
> 
> Why did you remove 200MHz out of the cards? Just run them according to spec. lol


because I have a precise watt-meter and I see that the spikes does not go over 600W.
If I put the cards at rereference frequency I have no freeze.
I want my money back, this EVGA SuperClocked are a mess.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> because I have a precise watt-meter and I see that the spikes does not go over 600W.
> If I put the cards at rereference frequency I have no freeze.
> I want my money back, this EVGA SuperClocked are a mess.


lol. Drivers do that too, you know.









All I need to know is if running the cards at Factory Speeds crashes a game. If so, then go tell the supplier or even EVGA the cards are FUBAR. If they don't crash, look somewhere else.

IIRC, nVidia Drivers from last month or two makes my OCs on the 980TI crash prematurely. No Artifacts, No non-sense


----------



## Medusa666

So, the story continues haha.

I'm getting my MSI X99 Godlike tomorrow, and the cooler I got is NH-D15 from Noctua. Thing is, the NH-D15 covers the first PCI-E slot.

I been looking at the Noctua NH-U12S, it is compatible and has plenty of room around it both for RAM and for the first PCI-E slot. Would it be able to cool a 5960X with a 4,0 GHz OC in dual-fan mode?

I can always use the 4th PCI-E slot (runs at 16X electronically, but don't know if it is supported to run a single card there).

Water cooling is my last resort for various reasons, I prefer air cooling.

The question might be ******ed, but all input is welcome.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> lol. Drivers do that too, you know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All I need to know is if running the cards at Factory Speeds crashes a game. If so, then go tell the supplier or even EVGA the cards are FUBAR. If they don't crash, look somewhere else.
> 
> IIRC, nVidia Drivers from last month or two makes my OCs on the 980TI crash prematurely. No Artifacts, No non-sense


running cards at factory clock works ok, running cards at factory overclock make the system freeze.


----------



## m0n4g3

Just get yourself a Corsair H100 and it'll work just fine mate, probably be only SLIGHTLY more than the noctua....


----------



## aerotracks

Some sub 1.5V testing with 4 binned 2666C15 sticks:


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> running cards at factory clock works ok, running cards at factory overclock make the system freeze.


I think I'm getting what's happening.

I would suggest you go to the cards' owners club after this.

1st off, since you havent posted anything, I will assume that you are not seeing the actual clocks your cards go into after boost when you are trying to OC. Thus giving you issues.

2nd to the point is that, factory speeds are not the actual speeds or frequency these Maxwell cards run when in boost. So be aware of that.

You need to monitor the clocks etc.

The guys on the owners thread will help you more.

Apologies for being off-topic.


----------



## Streetdragon

I have a little "problem". Today the PC didnt boot probably. First it didnt even boot to windows. after some hard resets and normal resets i got it to boot into windows but it bluescreens after a short time with a problem with the CPU-Z.
Then i went into the Bios made a reset and loaded the saved overclock profile. without luck....
After that i set the bios to deafult and enterd the overclock manual. Then it worked again. Realbench and Aida64 stable.....

What happend ^^


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Streetdragon*
> 
> I have a little "problem". Today the PC didnt boot probably. First it didnt even boot to windows. after some hard resets and normal resets i got it to boot into windows but it bluescreens after a short time with a problem with the CPU-Z.
> Then i went into the Bios made a reset and loaded the saved overclock profile. without luck....
> After that i set the bios to deafult and enterd the overclock manual. Then it worked again. Realbench and Aida64 stable.....
> 
> What happend ^^


Hello

System instability. Hard to pinpoint without knowing the displayed Q-codes and/or BSOD hex codes.


----------



## Silent Scone

Not that this will come as a surprise @Praz but so far with Google Stressapp I've not found any settings that fail HCI up to 1300% that pass one hour of the former.

Reason I thought this worth mentioning is after seeing others report this wasn't the case for them


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Not that this will come as a surprise @Praz but so far with Google Stressapp I've not found any settings that fail HCI up to 1300% that pass one hour of the former.
> 
> Reason I thought this worth mentioning is after seeing others report this wasn't the case for them


Hello

If failing HCI after passing the Google memory test I look at cache. That is normally the culprit.


----------



## boldenc

just build new x99 system but something first time I see in computer system, 32GB Ram installed but 31.9 usable and when trying 16GB it shows 15.9 usable?
Is that normal with that hardware?
My other rigs x79/z77 are showing full ram 32gb and 16gb just like that no usable.

- sorry to post in this thread as it looks it is active here and I'm worry about that.


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boldenc*
> 
> just build new x99 system but something first time I see in computer system, 32GB Ram installed but 31.9 usable and when trying 16GB it shows 15.9 usable?
> Is that normal with that hardware?


This is not abnormal.

Open Resource Monitor and look at the hardware reserved memory. Most X99 systems I've seen have 100-200MB reserved.


----------



## boldenc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> This is not abnormal.
> 
> Open Resource Monitor and look at the hardware reserved memory. Most X99 systems I've seen have 100-200MB reserved.


Thanks for your answer, hardware reserved memory is showing 105Mb.

My x79 system is showing 101Mb reserved memory but in the Windows System is just showing 32GB while the X99 is showing Usable 31.9


----------



## litster

Hey guys. I have been running BISO 1103 on my ASUS x99 Deluxe since I built my machine in January, running at 4.3GHz and 1.18v. I want to upgrade to a new BIOS to install Windows 10, add NVMe support and USB 3.1 card. Is BIOS 1801 a good choice? Looks like ASUS hasn't updated the x99 Deluxe BIOS for a while. Maybe 1801 is a good stable BIOS now?

I want to run the same overclock settings as I have now with the new BIOS. Any suggestion on what preparation needed before upgrading the BIOS? I want to do all this in Windows 8.1 and make sure everything is working before I move to Windows 10.

Thanks.


----------



## Silent Scone

1 hour stressapp at the below


----------



## MR-e

Scone, you have major balls running that kind of vram









worried about degr at that level for 24/7 oc?


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> Scone, you have major balls running that kind of vram
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> worried about degr at that level for 24/7 oc?


That ram OC seems reasonable. If he was worried about degradation I don't think he would do it









I wish I had a nice set of 8.4GB. Double sided sticks are annoying and hard to OC


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boldenc*
> 
> Thanks for your answer, hardware reserved memory is showing 105Mb.
> 
> My x79 system is showing 101Mb reserved memory but in the Windows System is just showing 32GB while the X99 is showing Usable 31.9


Rounding cut off is probably right around there. As long as installed says 32768 and your total isn't less than 32768 minus the reserved, you are fine.


----------



## boldenc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> Rounding cut off is probably right around there. As long as installed says 32768 and your total isn't less than 32768 minus the reserved, you are fine.


This is what is showing, so that's normal, I was worry if I bent the CPU pins as most of usable memory issues are either bad memory or bent pins



http://i.imgur.com/mH7r2U8.jpg


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boldenc*
> 
> This is what is showing


That is completely normal.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> Scone, you have major balls running that kind of vram
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> worried about degr at that level for 24/7 oc?


Why so? 1.42v with active airflow is not exactly balls to the wall. Anything above 1.45v should be met with (some) caution, but below 1.5v is the general consensus. No reports of degradation that I know of.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boldenc*
> 
> This is what is showing, so that's normal, I was worry if I bent the CPU pins as most of usable memory issues are either bad memory or bent pins
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/mH7r2U8.jpg


it's completely normal:


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Why so? 1.42v with active airflow is not exactly balls to the wall. Anything above 1.45v should be met with (some) caution, but below 1.5v is the general consensus. No reports of degradation that I know of.


1.42V is balls? damn.


----------



## Kimir

More like 1.65v is balls with DDR4 on air.


----------



## Desolutional

1.35V on passive cooling is perfectly safe too, been running 8 sticks at 1.35V since January, and had zero issues - could probably go up to 1.4V, but these sticks don't like going higher, even with loose tertiaries.


----------



## bahamutzero

Hey guys, my friend will be going to microcenter in a couple days to pick up one 5820K for me. Do I tell her to look for J5 or 35 batch no., presuming it's not exclusive to 59xx Haswell-E line? I know it's a lottery, but I've heard this new "J" batch fares a bit better. Thanks!


----------



## BotSkill

J batch.


----------



## cookiesowns

After spending 2 hours trying to get 2800 to work again on 100 strap. I gave up. Looks like between the board, CPU, and RAM it's just really picky at 2800 8x8GB. Some settings will allow it to post and run stable with 64GB, but as soon as it reboots and re-trains, poof goes 2-4 sticks.

Thanks to Silent, I learned that tREFI higher is better. Before I was running a really "low" level since that was what the RAM at stock settings came with... who would have thought that destroyed my performance quite a bit vs what I have now.

I can maybe go aggressive / play with some settings a bit more, but 53.3-53.5ns on 8 sticks of 8GB isn't too shabby. Really happy I have an even 70GB/s on read - write - copy.



Stressapp 1hr stable. Screenshot didn't want to copy over to my windows SSD.


----------



## GunnzAkimbo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> 1.35V on passive cooling is perfectly safe too, been running 8 sticks at 1.35V since January, and had zero issues - could probably go up to 1.4V, but these sticks don't like going higher, even with loose tertiaries.


The modules have temperture monitoring on them, so you'll find they are warm all snuggled up together. Use AIDA64 (im using engineer edition).


----------



## GunnzAkimbo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> After spending 2 hours trying to get 2800 to work again on 100 strap. I gave up. Looks like between the board, CPU, and RAM it's just really picky at 2800 8x8GB. Some settings will allow it to post and run stable with 64GB, but as soon as it reboots and re-trains, poof goes 2-4 sticks.
> 
> Thanks to Silent, I learned that tREFI higher is better. Before I was running a really "low" level since that was what the RAM at stock settings came with... who would have thought that destroyed my performance quite a bit vs what I have now.
> 
> I can maybe go aggressive / play with some settings a bit more, but 53.3-53.5ns on 8 sticks of 8GB isn't too shabby. Really happy I have an even 70GB/s on read - write - copy.
> 
> 
> 
> Stressapp 1hr stable. Screenshot didn't want to copy over to my windows SSD.


Tired disabling XMP and boosting SA to 1.35v (thats an XMP setting).


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GunnzAkimbo*
> 
> Tired disabling XMP and boosting SA to 1.35v (thats an XMP setting).


Hello

If the 1.35V wasn't a typo that is a foolish suggestion.


----------



## Silent Scone

Given the board extremely so, I guess this isn't aided very well by the fact some vendors input these amounts into their memory profiles


----------



## Karnivore

I've a question that's just been annoying me for a while now. Recently I upgraded a few components in my PC (PSU, RAM & Air Cooler), and after a few days or tearing my hair out I managed to get it working right, only loud parts in my PC are themechanical HDD's now, they're perfectly healthy but they sound like a loud case fan (no clicking or anything, just annoyingly fast spinning)

Back to the point - I've used the Asus Suite 3 to overclock my 5820K from stock settings about five times now because I didn't realise the Corsair XMP was screwing my system around, and each time it has overclocked my CPU to a different speed, highest ever was 4.5Ghz at 1.3v, most recent was 4.2Ghz at 1.26v (all cores). Not an issue for me tbh, anything over 4Ghz seems overkill anyway so i've just stuck with it for now.

Question I have - using the most recent CPU-Z when I run the bench test for single thread the speed doesn't change at all and stays at around 1.2Ghz, but when it moves on to the multi-thread bench it boosts to 4.2Ghz. If my CPU is 4.2Ghz on all cores, surely the single thread should be going to 4.2Ghz too? Is that normal?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Karnivore*
> 
> I've a question that's just been annoying me for a while now. Recently I upgraded a few components in my PC (PSU, RAM & Air Cooler), and after a few days or tearing my hair out I managed to get it working right, only loud parts in my PC are themechanical HDD's now, they're perfectly healthy but they sound like a loud case fan (no clicking or anything, just annoyingly fast spinning)
> 
> Back to the point - I've used the Asus Suite 3 to overclock my 5820K from stock settings about five times now because I didn't realise the Corsair XMP was screwing my system around, and each time it has overclocked my CPU to a different speed, highest ever was 4.5Ghz at 1.3v, most recent was 4.2Ghz at 1.26v (all cores). Not an issue for me tbh, anything over 4Ghz seems overkill anyway so i've just stuck with it for now.
> 
> Question I have - using the most recent CPU-Z when I run the bench test for single thread the speed doesn't change at all and stays at around 1.2Ghz, but when it moves on to the multi-thread bench it boosts to 4.2Ghz. If my CPU is 4.2Ghz on all cores, surely the single thread should be going to 4.2Ghz too? Is that normal?


Do you have sleep states enabled?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GunnzAkimbo*
> 
> Tired disabling XMP and boosting *SA to 1.35v* (thats an XMP setting).


Cookie knows better than to do something stupid like that.


----------



## Karnivore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Do you have sleep states enabled?


Probably, I haven't touched it in the BIOS so I presume it's on by default, but I don't want the CPU to run at 4.2Ghz at all times. The Power management is on balanced with min 5% and max 100%.

CPU-Z does detect 4.2Ghz if i'm doing something multi-threaded (i.e using their inbuilt multi-thread bench, stress testing or compressing files to a RAR file).

The single thread option doesn't move from 1.2Ghz though, however the score is still slightly higher than a reference 5960x single thread, which at stock would make sense as the 5960x is 3Ghz and 5820k is 3.3Ghz.

... or am I over worrying?


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Given the board extremely so, I guess this isn't aided very well by the fact some vendors input these amounts into their memory profiles


Hello

Memory manufacturers, like most all businesses, aim to sell as much product as possible. When faced with their products being used with boards that may have issues from an inferior design that compromises signal integrity a brute force approach with excessive voltage is the only viable option.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Karnivore*
> 
> Probably, I haven't touched it in the BIOS so I presume it's on by default, but I don't want the CPU to run at 4.2Ghz at all times. The Power management is on balanced with min 5% and max 100%.
> 
> CPU-Z does detect 4.2Ghz if i'm doing something multi-threaded (i.e using their inbuilt multi-thread bench, stress testing or compressing files to a RAR file).
> 
> The single thread option doesn't move from 1.2Ghz though, however the score is still slightly higher than a reference 5960x single thread, which at stock would make sense as the 5960x is 3Ghz and 5820k is 3.3Ghz.
> 
> ... or am I over worrying?


yeah - it's over worry.









@Karnivore edit: you can have sleep C-states disabled and speedstep enabled. the CPU will downclock as normal. Sleep C-states affect core state (eg, sleep or "park" some cores) at several levels. Voltage to the cpu really does not drop, but since some cores are essentially in standby, power consumption is down (if I have this right). If you want your system to downclock AND downvolt, then use Adaptive voltage control.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Memory manufacturers, like most all businesses, aim to sell as much product as possible. When faced with their products being used with boards that may have issues from an inferior design that compromises signal integrity a brute force approach with excessive voltage is the only viable option.


Very diplomatic way of saying a lot of X99 boards were / and are inferior


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Very diplomatic way of saying a lot of X99 boards were / and are inferior


Hello

When one set of boards can run most any memory configuration and rarely require more than 1.10V SA and other boards need upward of 1.350V SA or are not capable of running the same configuration at all I think a certain inference can be made. The facts speak for themselves.


----------



## Silent Scone

I agree. The thought of running that much SA voltage is slightly cringe when being used to the contrast


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GunnzAkimbo*
> 
> The modules have temperture monitoring on them, so you'll find they are warm all snuggled up together. Use AIDA64 (im using engineer edition).


Not all DDR4 DIMMs have temperature sensors.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Do you have sleep states enabled?
> Cookie knows better than to do something stupid like that.


Sleep states ? Or C-States?

also C-states have nothing to do with sleep mode...


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Sleep states ? Or C-States?
> 
> also C-states have nothing to do with sleep mode...


yeah, oops - c-states.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yeah, oops - c-states.


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GunnzAkimbo*
> 
> Tired disabling XMP and boosting SA to 1.35v (thats an XMP setting).


I don't use XMP, and I really hope that's a typo. SA @ 1.35V is foolish, when I only need 0.85-0.95 including DDR4 3333 16GB, and DDR4-2666 C13 tights 64GB.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Cookie knows better than to do something stupid like that.


----------



## GunnzAkimbo

It's an XMP setting, not a manual input setting.


----------



## GunnzAkimbo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GunnzAkimbo*
> 
> It's an XMP setting, not a manual input setting.


or +500 offset


----------



## GunnzAkimbo

If you go into bios, preselect a memory config from predefined settings that the motherboard brand has implemented themselves say Hynix @ x-x-x-x timings @ 1.xx volts in the eg. MSI "memory try it" listing,

it will enter 1.35v into SA. (+500 offset) offset being the actual implementation of it, not a static 1.35v.

theres also entries that have 1.55/1.65volts for memory modules, but the schoolboys on here can run 4000mhz memory @ 1.2v apparently.


----------



## Blameless

Personally, I only buy cheap memory. Price/performance is only downhill as price increases.

Nothing against those who like to pay extra for the pre-binned kits and push the envelope, but I don't have the desire to allocate such a budget to a component with such marginal tangible real world performance impact. Better to dump my money into a GPUs, CPUs, more storage, or that fancy organic dutch chocolate milk I can't help but spend sixteen dollars a gallon on.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GunnzAkimbo*
> 
> it will enter 1.35v into SA. (+500 offset) offset being the actual implementation of it, not a static 1.35v.


+500mV offset on SA is pretty nuts and probably dangerous.

Just because some preset includes it doesn't mean it's desirable to use it.


----------



## MrLinky

I just got my replacement 5960X from Intel. I'm a bit of a pessimist, so I have this nagging feeling that I'm missing something obvious, but I'm cautiously optimistic I got a great CPU.



Everything in the UEFI was set to Auto except vcore, which is 1.2V


----------



## GunnzAkimbo

Boom.

http://www.tweaktown.com/guides/6755/intel-core-i7-5960x-extreme-edition-s-spec-qfra-cpu-overclocking-guide/index3.html

Also, the Asus boards may be different at how it implements SA volts, as there is a section in bios - Advanced / System Agent Configuration, and looks to have 3 or 4 other settings that provide SA volts either predefined or manual input or auto.

So you may be able to initially set a volt for SA, but, there are boosts working in the background.


----------



## GunnzAkimbo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrLinky*
> 
> I just got my replacement 5960X from Intel. I'm a bit of a pessimist, so I have this nagging feeling that I'm missing something obvious, but I'm cautiously optimistic I got a great CPU.
> 
> 
> 
> Everything in the UEFI was set to Auto except vcore, which is 1.2V


All you need is auto. I have every setting on Auto for volts.


----------



## MrLinky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GunnzAkimbo*
> 
> Boom.
> 
> http://www.tweaktown.com/guides/6755/intel-core-i7-5960x-extreme-edition-s-spec-qfra-cpu-overclocking-guide/index3.html
> 
> Also, the Asus boards may be different at how it implements SA volts, as there is a section in bios - Advanced / System Agent Configuration, and looks to have 3 or 4 other settings that provide SA volts either predefined or manual input or auto.
> 
> So you may be able to initially set a volt for SA, but, there are boosts working in the background.


Thanks. My old 5960X started out as an average clocker (1.3V needed for 4.5GHz) but degraded over time. I was feeding it 1.38V for full stability at 4.4GHz before I sent it back.

I only had time for one stress test tonight, so it is possible I can lower vcore even further. I'm excited to see what this processor is capable of.


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GunnzAkimbo*
> 
> All you need is auto. I have every setting on Auto for volts.


lol.....

I mean if you don't care about the UEFI setting excessive volts, that's okay I guess. But why get a $1000 CPU and $550 board that's designed for tweaking, and not learn a thing or two about the actual hardware beneath it????
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrLinky*
> 
> I just got my replacement 5960X from Intel. I'm a bit of a pessimist, so I have this nagging feeling that I'm missing something obvious, but I'm cautiously optimistic I got a great CPU.
> 
> 
> 
> Everything in the UEFI was set to Auto except vcore, which is 1.2V


If you're on an Asus board w/ a J batch chip ( what batch btw? ) start with these general settings for 24/7 use:

Make sure full manual mode is off, set CPU to adaptive.

do + 0.001 for offset for safety ( board may set an arbitrary offset )

start at the v core you want for turbo. I'd say start at 1.15V for 44x if you have a J batch

Cache leave a stock for now, or start at 1.15V for 4.0. May be able to run 1.15 @ 4.2 Use manual until you can dial a solid cache overclock then play with offset.

VCCIN; 1.9V+ to 1.95V MAX Level 6 LLC

Most of the other stuff can leave at Auto.

For good stress test, use x264 bench mark for 15+ loops. And for more extreme cases I've been liking X265 HWBOT 4K 2x overkill without PMode. Or run 4K non overkill with PMode on, can also run 4x too. Anything above doesn't really push the CPU harder IMO.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GunnzAkimbo*
> 
> Boom.
> 
> http://www.tweaktown.com/guides/6755/intel-core-i7-5960x-extreme-edition-s-spec-qfra-cpu-overclocking-guide/index3.html
> 
> Also, the Asus boards may be different at how it implements SA volts, as there is a section in bios - Advanced / System Agent Configuration, and looks to have 3 or 4 other settings that provide SA volts either predefined or manual input or auto.
> 
> So you may be able to initially set a volt for SA, but, there are boosts working in the background.


Lack of OC socket implementation will mean excessive amounts of system agent voltage may be required for high memory frequencies, and even then stability may still be conditional.


----------



## mus1mus

In fact, you will find it surprising that SA at 1.35 will not give you any edge over a somewhat safe value like 1.05 or lower.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Lack of OC socket implementation will mean excessive amounts of system agent voltage may be required for high memory frequencies, and even then stability may still be conditional.


I think the OC socket do nothing for high memory frequency

im using this clock with my Gaming 7 no problem at all BLCK 100 and 1.1v SA



also i try the X99-A before the difference 500mhz cache OC not more (4ghz vs 3.5ghz ) isn't worth at all


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> I think the OC socket do nothing for high memory frequency
> 
> im using this clock with my Gaming 7 no problem at all BLCK 100 and 1.1v SA
> 
> 
> 
> also i try the X99-A before the difference 500mhz cache OC not more (4ghz vs 3.5ghz ) isn't worth at all


That's good for you, but that statement is incorrect


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> That's good for you, but that statement is incorrect


I don't think only the X99A Gaming 9 & Xpower & Mpower have OC socket

I cant OC the cache more than 3.6ghz


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> I don't think only the X99A Gaming 9 & Xpower & Mpower have OC socket
> 
> I cant OC the cache more than 3.6ghz


I corrected my post - 7 doesn't have an OC socket. Is the memory HCI stable at those settings?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I corrected my post - 7 doesn't have an OC socket. Is the memory HCI stable at those settings?


Yes stable 620% Coverage done with no problem


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Yes stable 620% Coverage done with no problem


Then you are fortunate, saying OC socket does nothing for high memory frequencies is a gross understatement, most CPU samples will need higher amounts of VCCSA, a lot of users won't be able to get those frequencies stable on that board.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Then you are fortunate, saying OC socket does nothing for high memory frequencies is a gross understatement, most CPU samples will need higher amounts of VCCSA, a lot of users won't be able to get those frequencies stable on that board.


So im lucky ?







never won anything .. my bad luck all the time









Low average Cpu batch my 5820k need 1.17v for 4.2ghz and 1.26v for 4.4ghz also my 970s Low ASIC









Im getting new memory soon (Gskill Ripjaws 4 32GB (4*8GB ) 2400Mhz ) will see what happen with new memory


----------



## Praz

Hello

This is the beauty of the Internet. No matter how absurd a claim may be one can most always find the same or similar written elsewhere to use as supporting evidence to help validate the foolishness that has been written.

The 3200 divider is overall a functional setting. With proper UEFI coding most boards should be able to use this divider on the 100 strap if excessive SA voltages is not a concern.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> So im lucky ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> never won anything .. my bad luck all the time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Low average Cpu batch my 5820k need 1.17v for 4.2ghz and 1.26v for 4.4ghz also my 970s Low ASIC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im getting new memory soon (Gskill Ripjaws 4 32GB (4*8GB ) 2400Mhz ) will see what happen with new memory


1.1v is the lowest amount on the Gaming 7 I've seen anyone use for that ratio, so that is fortunate yes


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> 1.1v is the lowest amount on the Gaming 7 I've seen anyone use for that ratio, so that is fortunate yes


actually HCI pass 500% coverage with 1.08 SA and no error then i set 1.1v and try HCI again and pass 600% with no problem ..

since 3 weeks till now no single Bsod/crash/stop working all fine


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> actually HCI pass 500% coverage with 1.08 SA and no error then i set 1.1v and try HCI again and pass 600% with no problem ..
> 
> since 3 weeks till now no single Bsod/crash/stop working all fine


I don't disbelieve you, but your own experience doesn't constitute saying that the OC socket does nothing for memory overclocking, this is a blanket statement. A lot of users end up having to saturate SA voltages on this board for a similar end goal, with an OC socket board this isn't an issue, no more than 1.15v should be needed


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I don't disbelieve you, but your own experience doesn't constitute saying that the OC socket does nothing for memory overclocking, this is a blanket statement. A lot of users end up having to saturate SA voltages on this board for a similar end goal, with an OC socket board this isn't an issue, no more than 1.15v should be needed


to be honest when i have the X99-A i never try OC my memory also my cache Oc to 4Ghz 1.18v and for my chip 4.1ghz cache need 1.26v

now with Gaming 7 my cache stable @3.5ghz 1.1v cant boot with 3.7ghz cache so this why i say 500mhz cache gain from Oc socket

maybe im lucky with ram OC but you remember how much time i need to understand how those SA/DDR4 clock work

also my DDR4 kit from Adata is 2400mhz CL16 rated so 3200mhz CL17 big OC for such a memory


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrLinky*
> 
> I just got my replacement 5960X from Intel. I'm a bit of a pessimist, so I have this nagging feeling that I'm missing something obvious, but I'm cautiously optimistic I got a great CPU.
> 
> 
> 
> Everything in the UEFI was set to Auto except vcore, which is 1.2V


looks like a good one, what batch? And fill out the form in the OP to get that baby in the table.








BTW - 'Everything Auto except vcore" on some MBs is not a good way to go. LLC may be very high raising VCCIN , phasing may be extreme (and not necessary for 4.5GHz). Lot's of folks here can help with tuning the rig right. Auto Volt are two four letter words and should be banned like **** on OCN.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> to be honest when i have the X99-A i never try OC my memory also my cache Oc to 4Ghz 1.18v and for my chip 4.1ghz cache need 1.26v
> 
> now with Gaming 7 my cache stable @3.5ghz 1.1v cant boot with 3.7ghz cache so this why i say 500mhz cache gain from Oc socket
> 
> maybe im lucky with ram OC but you remember how much time i need to understand how those SA/DDR4 clock work
> 
> also my DDR4 kit from Adata is 2400mhz CL16 rated so 3200mhz CL17 big OC for such a memory


As Praz says 3200 is a great ratio to use (aslong as the memory is capable). I fail to see what this has to do with the OC socket being useless for memory overclocking, but maybe that was lost in translation.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> As Praz says 3200 is a great ratio to use (aslong as the memory is capable). I fail to see what this has to do with the OC socket being useless for memory overclocking, but maybe that was lost in translation.


Okay last thing about my 5820k OC i see something strange

I can pass realbench/Aida64/Cinebench/ XTU at 4.2ghz clock 1.14v but will BSOD after 10m in Bf4 need 1.17v for gaming stable is this normal or ??


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Okay last thing about my 5820k OC i see something strange
> 
> I can pass realbench/Aida64/Cinebench/ XTU at 4.2ghz clock 1.14v but will BSOD after 10m in Bf4 need 1.17v for gaming stable is this normal or ??


It's not uncommon for certain games to uncover instability. Depends also how long the stress tests were run for also - and with the correct prefixes, e.g memory amount for RB and what checkboxes were ticked when running AIDA. XTU and Cinebench are not particularly great at testing overall stability. Assuming obviously that it is insufficient core voltage causing your problems.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> It's not uncommon for certain games to uncover instability. Depends also how long the stress tests were run for also - and with the correct prefixes, e.g memory amount for RB and what checkboxes were ticked when running AIDA. XTU and Cinebench are not particularly great at testing overall stability.


For Asus RB i try 10 benchmark in loop + 2h stress test + Aida64 i try cache + memory stress for 2h and no problem

in XTU i try 30 benchmark one back one and 1h stress test all of this done @1.14v also i try some Intel burn test 20 loop and pass

but play some Bf4 no problem then i just start compress some large file (Winrar ) and start playing bf4 boom BSOD increasing the voltage to 1.17v

and all good no problem

also i have question about Adaptive voltage in the bios i see Adaptive voltage mode or Adaptive + offset

i try setting 1.17v as adaptive only and its give me 1.18v under load and 0.750 IDLE but Bsod in BF3 very fast

then i try Adaptive + offset i set 1.12v as adaptive and 0.05 as offset this give me 1.18v under load but rock solid OC

what the difference between Adaptive and Adaptive + Offset ?


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> also i have question about Adaptive voltage in the bios i see Adaptive voltage mode or Adaptive + offset
> 
> i try setting 1.17v as adaptive only and its give me 1.18v under load and 0.750 IDLE but Bsod in BF3 very fast
> 
> then i try Adaptive + offset i set 1.12v as adaptive and 0.05 as offset this give me 1.18v under load but rock solid OC


Hello

Assuming the reported voltages are correct which is a quite large assumption the frequency/voltage slew rates are off which which the VID offset is compensating for.


----------



## Silent Scone

Try running the Realbench stresstest with the correct memory amount for 2 to 4 hours and see if you encounter any instability.

When the offset field is left alone when using adaptive, the vcore uses the VID table until reaching the default turbo frequency at which point it will apply the additional voltage. This should normally function ok without instability. Try disabling C-States C6 and C7


----------



## Dr Mad

Hello,

Talking about memory, my 5960X can handle 16Gb 3200 C15 with 4300 cache but as expected, it's a different story with 4 dimms more (32Gb total).

Is it possible to run 32Gb 3200 with these kind of memory :

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231903

8x4 could be hard on IMC but 4x4 a bit less, or it's not a question of dimms but capacity (?)

That memory kit is designed for Z170 but since I don't use XMP, it could be possible to run on Rampage 5 (?)

Thank you


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Assuming the reported voltages are correct which is a quite large assumption the frequency/voltage slew rates are off which which the VID offset is compensating for.


I don't understand you correctly








Quote:


> Try running the Realbench benchmark with the correct memory amount for 2 to 4 hours and see if you encounter any instability.
> 
> When the offset field is left alone when using adaptive, the vcore uses the VID table until reaching the default turbo frequency at which point it will apply the additional voltage. This should normally function ok without instability. Try disabling C-States C6 and C7


Will test Realbench again with 16GB memory and report back

I understand now but one point some people talking about the adaptive voltage problem under stress test +0.10v apply to the cpu ?

i don't see that with any stress test (expect prime95 didn't try them )


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dr Mad*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> Talking about memory, my 5960X can handle 16Gb 3200 C15 with 4300 cache but as expected, it's a different story with 4 dimms more (32Gb total).
> 
> Is it possible to run 32Gb 3200 with these kind of memory :
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231903
> 
> 8x4 could be hard on IMC but 4x4 a bit less, or it's not a question of dimms but capacity (?)
> 
> That memory kit is designed for Z170 but since I don't use XMP, it could be possible to run on Rampage 5 (?)
> 
> Thank you


Hello

Works just fine.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> G.Skill 4 x 8GB, 3200MHz, 16-16-16-42 1N, 1.35V.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dr Mad*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> Talking about memory, my 5960X can handle 16Gb 3200 C15 with 4300 cache but as expected, it's a different story with 4 dimms more (32Gb total).
> 
> Is it possible to run 32Gb 3200 with these kind of memory :
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231903
> 
> 8x4 could be hard on IMC but 4x4 a bit less, or it's not a question of dimms but capacity (?)
> 
> That memory kit is designed for Z170 but since I don't use XMP, it could be possible to run on Rampage 5 (?)
> 
> Thank you


Where are you encountering difficulty?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> I don't understand you correctly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will test Realbench again with 16GB memory and report back
> 
> I understand now but one point some people talking about the adaptive voltage problem under stress test +0.10v apply to the cpu ?
> 
> i don't see that with any stress test (expect prime95 didn't try them )


I meant the Realbench stress test BTW. What you are seeing with adaptive is normal


----------



## Streetdragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> System instability. Hard to pinpoint without knowing the displayed Q-codes and/or BSOD hex codes.


Had the same problem now.
The display on the board showed "40". after i hold the power button, and startet it one more time it stoped with "96"
after a hardreset it runs now without problems........


----------



## Dr Mad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Works just fine.


That's a really nice result









However; I can see 1.27v cache voltage.
Do you need that much because you're running 32Gb or it's the same for 16Gb?
I ask because with same settings, 32Gb bring more memory bandwith than with 16Gb so you have to raise vcache to remain stable with 32Gb 3200?

Overall, 8x4 is more difficult to achieve than 4x8, am I right?








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Where are you encountering difficulty?


I'm stable (HCI Memtest / Hyperpi32 etc.) with 4x4 3200 15.16.16.39.1T with that kit :

http://www.ldlc.com/fiche/PB00174490.html

Adding 4 sticks and it's more difficult to remain stable at safe volts.
I mean I can boot, run Aida64 memory benchmark but I have errors after 5mn Hyperpi32 (I always begin with Hyperpi32 before launching HCI Memtest).

Added +0.25mv in dram eventual voltage, upped SA a bit (to 1.12v) and vcache but no success.

3000/125 strap is more achievable, I have no problems to be stable but 125 strap seems to cause audio jitterring/crackles with my RME Babyface on USB. Plus, I prefer adaptive over offset


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> I meant the Realbench stress test BTW. What you are seeing with adaptive is normal


I have no +0.10v over voltage under stress test and Adaptive

but many people talking about that why isn't happen to me ? or its non issue with haswell-e


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dr Mad*
> 
> However; I can see 1.27v cache voltage.
> Do you need that much because you're running 32Gb or it's the same for 16Gb?
> I ask because with same settings, 32Gb bring more memory bandwith than with 16Gb so you have to raise vcache to remain stable with 32Gb 3200?


Hello

The shown cache voltage is needed for set cache speed regardless of memory configuration. Both the cache and processor speeds have degraded as a result of loaded current testing.


----------



## Silent Scone

All in the name of science of course









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dr Mad*
> 
> That's a really nice result
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However; I can see 1.27v cache voltage.
> Do you need that much because you're running 32Gb or it's the same for 16Gb?
> I ask because with same settings, 32Gb bring more memory bandwith than with 16Gb so you have to raise vcache to remain stable with 32Gb 3200?
> 
> Overall, 8x4 is more difficult to achieve than 4x8, am I right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm stable (HCI Memtest / Hyperpi32 etc.) with 4x4 3200 15.16.16.39.1T with that kit :
> 
> http://www.ldlc.com/fiche/PB00174490.html
> 
> Adding 4 sticks and it's more difficult to remain stable at safe volts.
> I mean I can boot, run Aida64 memory benchmark but I have errors after 5mn Hyperpi32 (I always begin with Hyperpi32 before launching HCI Memtest).
> 
> Added +0.25mv in dram eventual voltage, upped SA a bit (to 1.12v) and vcache but no success.
> 
> 3000/125 strap is more achievable, I have no problems to be stable but 125 strap seems to cause audio jitterring/crackles with my RME Babyface on USB. Plus, I prefer adaptive over offset


If you're unable to pass Hyper then the stability is definitely quite marginal. Try reverting cache to default with an offset of 20mv to rule out any issues there. You shouldn't require much more System Agent than you were using before. Also try up to 1.45v eventual if necessary to rule this out. That is not an X99 kit so I wouldn't like to guess how much more DRAMV may be required in some cases


----------



## cookiesowns

In my experience, if your cache is within stability margins ( A64 2+ hours ) there isn't much need to raise cache when adding higher density ram.

I ran a kit of sammies 4x4GB @ 3333+ no problems, and now running 8x8GB 2666 C13 really tight subs/thirds with no issues.

All with a VCCSA of under 0.93V


----------



## Kimir

The Kingston HyperX predator are x99 kit.


----------



## devilhead

testing my new cpu







loop temperature 27-28C cpu heats up to 60C, cache 4.6ghz with 1.25v(aida tested)

edit: tested short run RealBench and 4.8ghz/4.6ghz 1.25v/1.25v 10min was ok







maybe it will be 24/7 OC


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devilhead*
> 
> testing my new cpu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loop temperature 27-28C cpu heats up to 60C, cache 4.6ghz with 1.25v(aida tested)


Tell me batch nao!


----------



## devilhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> Tell me batch nao!


J518B488


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devilhead*
> 
> testing my new cpu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loop temperature 27-28C cpu heats up to 60C, cache 4.6ghz with 1.25v(aida tested)
> 
> edit: tested short run RealBench and 4.8ghz/4.6ghz 1.25v/1.25v 10min was ok
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe it will be 24/7 OC


I quit the X99 race, but goddamn, that chip.


----------



## stephen427

Im having serious issues here! Ive updated my bios to 1901 today im on a ASUS board. I then reconfigured my OC settings and it would freeze/bsod no matter what settings I tried. I proceeded to clear CMOS and revert to 1801 version which did not work. I then cleared CMOS again and reverted everything to stock. Still having BSOD's and freezes/hangs. This is insane does ASUS not check their drivers?!

Im really bummed out right now. Im clueless to what to do, Is it broke? Is my OS corrupt? I got no idea.

Went to flash again to 1901 bios now hopefully my stock settings will work atleast..

Did not work it makes realbench crash within 2 minutes. Followed by a freeze and then BSOD. Its such a hopeless feeling now lol. there goes a saying to not fix what aint broke well this is it.

Reinstall windows 10? or RMA this board maybe it broke my ram and cpu to. No sighs of overvoltage thought..


----------



## Silent Scone

I remember when good launch chips used to mean something...lol


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I remember when good launch chips used to mean something...lol


It still does to me. I remember a launch 4930K that did 4.6 @ < 1.3V. Binned 3 chips within same exact batch, both of them capped at 4.2-4.4 apart from that one gem.

But damn, I'm going to head to microcenter tonight to look for a J518, since work wants me to build a 5960X workstation now.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> It still does to me. I remember a launch 4930K that did 4.6 @ < 1.3V. Binned 3 chips within same exact batch, both of them capped at 4.2-4.4 apart from that one gem.
> 
> But damn, I'm going to head to microcenter tonight to look for a J518, since work wants me to build a 5960X workstation now.


. Never read anyone sympathise and then sell out so quickly lol


----------



## Medusa666

I recieved the 5960X and it wasn't dead, but it had been broken by the overvoltage spike, constant BSODS, couldn't complete the WIndows installation, and more. Nightmare. I could enter BIOS though, was 0,912v on stock settings, shame.

Getting a new one on RMA, got a borrowed 5820K in the rig now which is doing 1,057v at stock, seems like a dud?

No idea where to go from here, if I should keep the new 5960X or just buy a 5820K since it seems to work.

Btw the GODLIKE sure is disco, I feel like 14 again.


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Medusa666*
> 
> I recieved the 5960X and it wasn't dead, but it had been broken by the overvoltage spike, constant BSODS, couldn't complete the WIndows installation, and more. Nightmare. I could enter BIOS though, was 0,912v on stock settings, shame.
> 
> Getting a new one on RMA, got a borrowed 5820K in the rig now which is doing 1,057v at stock, seems like a dud?
> 
> No idea where to go from here, if I should keep the new 5960X or just buy a 5820K since it seems to work.
> 
> Btw the GODLIKE sure is disco, I feel like 14 again.


Board latest bios? What BSOD code btw? ( If you can get it )

Curious if a core is dud, or cache/IMC got damaged in the process. Didn't your vendor say they tested it????

This is definitely a mystery. If you were in the US I would totally buy that chip off of you and see what exactly is wrong before sending it to Intel under the protection plan.

IIRC your chip was a good J513 batch


----------



## Medusa666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> Board latest bios? What BSOD code btw? ( If you can get it )
> 
> Curious if a core is dud, or cache/IMC got damaged in the process. Didn't your vendor say they tested it????
> 
> This is definitely a mystery. If you were in the US I would totally buy that chip off of you and see what exactly is wrong before sending it to Intel under the protection plan.
> 
> IIRC your chip was a good J513 batch


Yeah it has the latest bios. Funny thing is it boots up into bios fine, but for some reason it can't boot the windows installer or Windows itself, how the heck they managed to test it is beyond me.

They are as baffled as I am and the chip is strange, but hey that's life, live and learn.. And get rekt :d


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Medusa666*
> 
> Yeah it has the latest bios. Funny thing is it boots up into bios fine, but for some reason it can't boot the windows installer or Windows itself, how the heck they managed to test it is beyond me.
> 
> They are as baffled as I am and the chip is strange, but hey that's life, live and learn.. And get rekt :d


Try disabling the C-States and see if it boots.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devilhead*
> 
> testing my new cpu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loop temperature 27-28C cpu heats up to 60C, cache 4.6ghz with 1.25v(aida tested)
> 
> edit: tested short run RealBench and 4.8ghz/4.6ghz 1.25v/1.25v 10min was ok
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe it will be 24/7 OC


lol - fuss up,.. how many 5960Xs have you gone thru to find that one?

Nice.


----------



## marc0053

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devilhead*
> 
> testing my new cpu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loop temperature 27-28C cpu heats up to 60C, cache 4.6ghz with 1.25v(aida tested)
> 
> edit: tested short run RealBench and 4.8ghz/4.6ghz 1.25v/1.25v 10min was ok
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe it will be 24/7 OC


The best 5960x on water I've seen so far, congratz on winning the lottery!!!
Were you able to push 4.9ghz+ on cine R15?


----------



## MR-e

I finally got 3200 going!

stable 24/7 oc clocks as of right now:

*CPU*
4.3GHZ 1.2v adaptive (43x100) - 4.0ghz cache 1.2v fixed
1.85vin
llc 3

*Ram*
3200Mhz 1.35v (32x100)
0.96v vccsa
16-18-18-38 1t
2.5k% hci memtest stable

*Question*
Would you guys:

A) Find max low voltage stable voltage while keeping same clocks?
B) Find max low timings on memory?


----------



## cookiesowns

Micro center in California has 3 L523C206's left. Took a gamble and picked one up for a different build.

Results to come this weekend or tonight.

I wish they had a J518

UPDATE:

Preliminary results are not so good. 0.944 stock VID. 1.02 for 33-35x stock turbo. 1.12V adaptive was no boot @ 4.5.

Passed 1-2 runs of CB R15/CPUZ @ 4.5 1.168V 1.92 L6 VCCIN

1.15V was BSOD on CB R15.

1.168V X265 = Freeze/Bsod after 3% 4K overkill 2x. 1.95 L6 VCCIN. 4.5

1.312V AIDA measured ( 1.3V adaptive, prob around 1.32-1.33 V ) 4.7 4.0 cache @ 1.15 ( hadn't push this yet ) X265 4K 2x overkill was no go either.

4.5cache @ 1.25V = no go.. 4.2 cache @ 1.15V = no boot.

Not best chip, not horrible though. CPU does run pretty cool even with 1.36V into it @ 4.7 ( just testing heat ). Could be my mount is better.

1.248V in AIDA, 1.237 in bios adaptive, Auto offset 0.000 reported by Turbo V. 1.249VID CPU-Z 1.18V manual cache @ 1.169V AIDA64 4.2Ghz.

CPU: 4.6, CACHE: 4.2 ( 1hr Aida64 cache at these settings )

1.248V Core AIDA, 1.237V Adaptive BIOS, 1.249VID CPUZ
1.169V Cache AIDA, 1.18V Manual BIOS

VCCSA + 0.015

VCCIN 1.95 L6 Auto else.

64GB DDR42133
X265 Stable. Going to run A64/X264/Realbench overnight.

NINJA: I lied. Still not stable with X265 4x overkill +. Might need to raise VCCIN or tweak VCCSA. This chip seems to have a weak cache, which generally points to weak IMC from my correlation and experience so far....

It did BSOD & freeze couple times at stock settings with 64GB of RAM at stock.... So who knows, either my RAM is unstable at 2133 1.2V ( Unlikely ) or this chip needs VCCSA tuning for 64GB.

May just cut my losses on this one and try another... with Ivy-E, my experience is that if a batch is usually no good, there might be a gem in there that's really good.


----------



## Medusa666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Try disabling the C-States and see if it boots.


Yeah I can do that when I get home, I won't receive the replacement until Tuesday and they let me keep this until then, not requiring me to send it in again until I get the new one. Nice gesture of them.

Would been cool to somehow get it going, I'm not going to keep it even if I do because obviously it is broken somehow but still


----------



## devilhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> lol - fuss up,.. how many 5960Xs have you gone thru to find that one?
> 
> Nice.


paid some extra money (200Eur over normal price) and got it








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> The best 5960x on water I've seen so far, congratz on winning the lottery!!!
> Were you able to push 4.9ghz+ on cine R15?


Now tested, i can imagine what can do that cpu under my phase cooler







but i will use that chip for my waterrig


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devilhead*
> 
> *paid some extra money (200Eur over normal price) and got it*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now tested, i can imagine what can do that cpu under my phase cooler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but i will use that chip for my waterrig


always nice to get what you paid for!


----------



## Silent Scone

Ridiculous chip.

Too much effort in my book...I'll stick with my trusty old 100,000 mile launch chip


----------



## MR-e

Guys, I can't figure out what's wrong with my computer after getting my ram oc'd to 3200. Whenever I shut down the computer, it goes blank for about 3 seconds and then starts up again. Go into bios and revert the memory divider back to 28x100 and it boots/shuts down fine.









I did over night tests with realbench, aida64 cache+memory and hci memtest. Everything passed and no crashing when gaming. It's just when i shutdown and it boots up again


----------



## michael-ocn

I just got a shiny new 5820k, batch J520. It'll be a while till I get to overclocking it. Doing some reading here I see batch J518 getting mentioned. Any word on batch J520?


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> I just got a shiny new 5820k, batch J520. It'll be a while till I get to overclocking it. Doing some reading here I see batch J518 getting mentioned. Any word on batch J520?


You tell us buddy! J520 = year 2015 20th week packaging. Could be good could be potato depending on actual serial and thus the fab / wafer it comes from


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> You tell us buddy! J520 = year 2015 20th week packaging. Could be good could be potato depending on actual serial and thus the fab / wafer it comes from


It'll be a while till I get to overclocking it, but I'll be back to put my results up on the board. Its from malaysia, full batch#j520b908. I'll probably go for something like max clocks i can hit w/o exceeding [pick a safe voltage, 1.2v'ish] rather than damn the torpedoes max clocks possible.


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> It'll be a while till I get to overclocking it, but I'll be back to put my results up on the board. Its from malaysia, full batch#j520b908. I'll probably go for something like max clocks i can hit w/o exceeding [pick a safe voltage, 1.2v'ish] rather than damn the torpedoes max clocks possible.


I have good vibes about that chip.

I think most decent new batches can hit 4.5 below 1.2 unless you really get a potato. Cache is where it varies a lot unless you are devilhead that seems to have Intel truck deliveries every week with better and better chips.


----------



## Medusa666

I disabled the C-states and EIST, but it made zero difference, the 5960X can't boot into Windows.

The replacement has been sent and I'm hopefully getting it on tuesday, the motherboard has arrived though, and I'm new to OCing with MSI, I have only owned ASUS or Gigabyte the last 4-5 years, and therefore the MSI BIOS is unknown territory for me.

Does anyone here know or have a link to a good guide specifically for OC on MSI X99 or Haswell Refresh?


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Medusa666*
> 
> I disabled the C-states and EIST, but it made zero difference, the 5960X can't boot into Windows.
> 
> The replacement has been sent and I'm hopefully getting it on tuesday, the motherboard has arrived though, and I'm new to OCing with MSI, I have only owned ASUS or Gigabyte the last 4-5 years, and therefore the MSI BIOS is unknown territory for me.
> 
> Does anyone here know or have a link to a good guide specifically for OC on MSI X99 or Haswell Refresh?


I don't think it would be too different. Only when you're pushing for every Mhz where some boards may have different settings.

That said, hrm, that board looks interesting. Curious how the audio portion of it is.


----------



## MrLinky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> looks like a good one, what batch? And fill out the form in the OP to get that baby in the table.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW - 'Everything Auto except vcore" on some MBs is not a good way to go. LLC may be very high raising VCCIN , phasing may be extreme (and not necessary for 4.5GHz). Lot's of folks here can help with tuning the rig right. Auto Volt are two four letter words and should be banned like **** on OCN.


Too true, I've been overclocking since Phenom II and C2Q days and I always manually set everything when I'm finalizing my 24/7 overclock. Here is a quick and dirty 4.7GHz run at 1.243 volts... I could tweak and go lower, but I'm excited to see what 4.8GHz takes!



EDIT: batch number is J516C717


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrLinky*
> 
> Too true, I've been overclocking since Phenom II and C2Q days and I always manually set everything when I'm finalizing my 24/7 overclock. Here is a quick and dirty 4.7GHz run at 1.243 volts... I could tweak and go lower, but I'm excited to see what 4.8GHz takes!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: batch number is J516C717


looks good to me... I'd try something a bit more cache intensive than RBv2.4.. aid64 cache stress option is probably the best around. THat, HCL\I memtest and the HWBOT x265 benchmark are very helpful... nain thing is, don't rely on a single stability assessment.








beware - x265 will likely need a bit extra voltage to run full bore.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Ridiculous chip.
> 
> Too much effort in my book...I'll stick with my trusty old 100,000 mile launch chip


yah bro, big bertha had some very strong points (especially the IMC). Sold mine and bought a J batch for a net wash.


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrLinky*
> 
> Too true, I've been overclocking since Phenom II and C2Q days and I always manually set everything when I'm finalizing my 24/7 overclock. Here is a quick and dirty 4.7GHz run at 1.243 volts... I could tweak and go lower, but I'm excited to see what 4.8GHz takes!
> EDIT: batch number is J516C717


Wow, I would be ecstatic to have a result like that with my 5820k. I need to get a cooler before I can play with it like that, the h240x is on backorder.


----------



## cookiesowns

Well, that L523C206 ended up going bye bye. Had odd stability issues with 32GB & 64GB of RAM. Tried to tune VCCSA and cache a little bit to no avail. It had random BSOD's at 64GB of RAM stock everything. Plus, it overclocked like crap when it wanted to be stable with RAM.

Picked up a *L523C203* Yes, off by 3 numbers. The serial number had a similar format and prefix to my J507B609 chip.

Preliminary testing so far so good. VID 0.896 - 0.912 ( it fluctuates )

Running A64 4.2 cache @ 1.1 and it seems robust. My J507B609 would have errored out by now.

These kingston predators aren't too shabby either, would not post 3200 though, but it does take volts. Unlike my Dom plats. 1.4V is no problem C12-13-13 2666











If this chip ends up scaling @ 4.6 / 4.7 I'll be a little bit Jealous as it's going towards a work build...

Update:

Uhm.... Really? This can't be real. I went into BIOS and upped adaptive V from 1.128 to 1.15.... CB stable... @ 4.6

X265 not stable yet. But should only need 1.17-1.18 ( skipped testing 4.6 and went for 4.7 )



1.96 VCCIN L7 1.277VCore.


----------



## Dr Mad

Impressive chip









I tried HWBOT X265 benchmark but for some reason, CPU Usage is not 100% with the same settings as yours. Part 1 ends where Part 2 stop at 30%.

To make sure, I launched Realbench 30mn (up to 16Gb), OCCT and it's ok.

My OS is Win10 Pro (tweaked to remove undesirable services/spywares).

HPET is ON (had to enable since I disable most of the time).

edit : Part 1 or Part 2 stop everytime at frame 615.
Upped vcore +0.3 and the same thing happens.

Weird...


----------



## mus1mus

@cookiesowns

Impressive chip! And nice work









Have you tried seeking for the clock where the voltage needed to clock up the next multi takes more than the usual increment? Voltage wall, in short.


----------



## devilhead




----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dr Mad*
> 
> Impressive chip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried HWBOT X265 benchmark but for some reason, CPU Usage is not 100% with the same settings as yours. *Part 1 ends where Part 2 stop at 30%*.
> To make sure, I launched Realbench 30mn (up to 16Gb), OCCT and it's ok.
> My OS is Win10 Pro (tweaked to remove undesirable services/spywares).
> HPET is ON (had to enable since I disable most of the time).
> edit : Part 1 or Part 2 stop everytime at frame 615.
> Upped vcore +0.3 and the same thing happens.
> Weird...


that's instability to x265. chech cache voltage. and I assume +0.3V is a typo...









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devilhead*










it's 4500 with speedstep.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Dr Mad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> that's instability to x265. chech cache voltage. and I assume +0.3V is a typo...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]


Hello,

Found out that the RAM was the culprit.
2666 --> 2400 run complete / Score 8.12

It could explain why the error randomly occured without freeze or BSOD.
Thing is before that, I tried cache at stock and no error.

CPU 4500 1.24v (stable OCCT 2H with 1.2v)
Cache 4200 1.25 to 1.27 do not help if RAM is at 2666 (14.14.14.39.2T)

I'll try with only 4 sticks to see if there's some improvement. I know combining 2 separate kits is not recommended but they are rated for 3000 C15 and I didn't expect that it'd fail to run stable at 2666.

I still don't understand very well IMC/cache/RAM relationship.









edit : That CPU has a crappy *IMC/cache*

Can't pass HWbot X265 "overkill 2x / 4K" until I left cache on Auto or 4200 cache and 2400 memory.

Weird thing is that even with 1.42v cache, 1.97v LLC8 (just for the test) and CPU 4500 1.3v it fails to pass HWBot X265.
Seriously, with 16Gb 2666, I can't even set cache to 3700...

In a certain way, it behaves like on a non OC socket motherboard


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> @cookiesowns
> 
> Impressive chip! And nice work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you tried seeking for the clock where the voltage needed to clock up the next multi takes more than the usual increment? Voltage wall, in short.


4.7. CB was possible at 4.8 with 1.32. 4.6 really only needs 1.20V I suppose. I'll try that today since it hot as heck again

Seems like apart from cache this chip isn't that much better than my own chip.

Time will tell though. I looked back at my old posts and I was running CB at 4.7 with 1.21V on the J507 lol.

Interesting discovery on this chip: It doesn't like high VCCIN... Had random instability even at 1.2V x264, 1.93 VCCIN w/ L6 LLC = better stability using x264.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Well I've been fiddling with my overclocks again, hadn't been able to for 2 weeks, was getting over pneumonia.

Just did a quick and dirty 4.4Ghz overclock, I can't push my cache any higher than 3.3Ghz, guessing that has to do with the fact I don't have a overclock socket.

How are the voltages etc looking, I was able to pass my 15 minutes clock drop window in AIDA64 (voltage polling issue allows the clock to drop to 9mhz), Realbench passed fine, will run more later.


----------



## Mainian

Just got my 5820k build up and running.

From what I've read, it seems I'm safe to push the vcore to 1.35 as long as I have the cooling?

Currently have it passing avx instruction sets at 4.7 / 1.325 vcore and slightly oc / timing drop on ram.

Can push it to 4.8/4.9 if ignore AVX instruction (probably can pass avx @ 1.35 vcore) and it boots windows @ 5 / 1.3vcore.

Seems like I've got an overclocker here :O.


----------



## stephen427

Hey guys when updating to 1901 bios my windows went corrupt. Which is now solved(fresh windows reinstall) althought im running back on 1801. I can not get same overclocks as before bit pissed but thats alright I just want a stable 24/7 OC.. spend weekend non stop trying before I have work again and no time :S

Im on 4.2Ghz @ 1.198V on adaptive with 0.001 offsett and my cache is @ 3.8Ghz on offset 0.290+ which is roughly 1.210-1.225 under load. With ram being on 2666Mhz and 1.95VCCIN, System agent on 0.150 offset., LLC6... and speedstep en C1/C2 states enabled.

I passed x4 overkill 4K x265, 2 runs then 2 hours aida64 with memory+cpu+cache(no FPU). Then I crash within 10 min on asus realbench. How do I get this cpu stable. I realise I have a laughable chip but mind you I was stable on 4.5core and 4.0cache before.. ( impossible now with added voltages I need due to messed up bios update maybe internal damage must RMA now?)

What else can I change to get this stable? help







Also I think core is pretty stable at these voltages as ive benched core with cache @ stock and was fine. Ive been messing alot with different voltages for cache didnt seem to work mind you I got a pretty bad cache even before. Althought im on OC socket so 3.8-4.0 should be no problem even for a avarage chip.

Ive added more voltage to cache crashed realbench within 10 min(displaydrivercrash lunmark stopped responding). reverted that added 10mv to core seems to run for now.. Will see how this goes couple hours from now. :S I guess realbench is much more heavy than aida64 or x265.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stephen427*
> 
> Hey guys when updating to 1901 bios my windows went corrupt. Which is now solved(fresh windows reinstall) althought im running back on 1801. I can not get same overclocks as before bit pissed but thats alright I just want a stable 24/7 OC.. spend weekend non stop trying before I have work again and no time :S
> 
> Im on 4.2Ghz @ 1.198V on adaptive with 0.001 offsett and my cache is @ 3.8Ghz on offset 0.290+ which is roughly 1.210-1.225 under load. With ram being on 2666Mhz and 1.95VCCIN, System agent on 0.150 offset., LLC6... and speedstep en C1/C2 states enabled.
> 
> I passed x4 overkill 4K x265, 2 runs then 2 hours aida64 with memory+cpu+cache(no FPU). Then I crash within 10 min on asus realbench. How do I get this cpu stable. I realise I have a laughable chip but mind you I was stable on 4.5core and 4.0cache before.. ( impossible now with added voltages I need due to messed up bios update maybe internal damage must RMA now?)
> 
> What else can I change to get this stable? help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also I think core is pretty stable at these voltages as ive benched core with cache @ stock and was fine. Ive been messing alot with different voltages for cache didnt seem to work mind you I got a pretty bad cache even before. Althought im on OC socket so 3.8-4.0 should be no problem even for a avarage chip.
> 
> Ive added more voltage to cache crashed realbench within 10 min(displaydrivercrash lunmark stopped responding). reverted that added 10mv to core seems to run for now.. Will see how this goes couple hours from now. :S I guess realbench is much more heavy than aida64 or x265.


1.95VCCIN with 1.198V vcore is a non sense.
raise vcore and lower VCCIN.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> 1.95VCCIN with 1.198V vcore is a non sense.
> raise vcore and lower VCCIN.


For once I actually agree with this guy. Try a VCCIN of 1.90V, with an LLC of 6/9 first, just to eliminate any cause of error in Vcore. Always change one thing at a time. 1.90V seems reasonable given the other voltages you're running alongside.

I don't bother with Realbench anymore, too buggy for my liking. I use a mix of 2 hour h.265 handbrake encode on a 1080p source, 2 hours of GTA V and 2 hours of normal web browsing, watching YouTube, etc. 6 hours and if it's stable, I'm good to go. Your testing regime may vary rapidly, use what you feel comfortable with. Oh, I also run 1 hour of memstresstest in Linux to ensure my RAM OC is stable.









For reference, I have a rubbish 5820K too, running 4.3GHz core with 1.24V, 4.0GHz cache with 1.19V, RAM @ 2400MHz (CL13, CR1, 1.35V) and a VCCIN of 1.77V with LLC 6. Chip samples differ, but I can't imagine yours being too different to mine. Try my settings and see where you go (excluding the RAM, set the RAM to stock 2133MHz).


----------



## Silent Scone

VCCIN doesn't supply _just_ core voltage though, does it. The correct amount of VCCIN required depends on a combination of factors including core, ring and also IO and SA voltages.


----------



## stephen427

Thanks guys seems more stable already! freezes under bench are gone atleast and aida64 is giving stable "cpu usage". Ive changed my VCCIN to 1.900v in bios and 1.872v is avarage use under load. ive had tried 1850v in bios but rather worse results. Ive also upped my core to 1.218-1.227v hwmonitor(tried lower core it really needed this much for 4.2ghz :s ). and upped 10mv to cache. 1.225v average.

Ive got a question those "cpu usage" drops or spikes in aida64 when u monitor it. Is that beceuse of unstable OC?

edit:

1.900 VCCIN was no go. changed to 1.800vccin now scrap that seems more stable on 1.850now. Yeah ive kind of want to complete 2 hours of different benchmarks stable. and then leave it be and game/browse and fine tune then.

Update needed up more voltage on core im @ 1.237v vccin on 1.850. Thanks so much guys.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stephen427*
> 
> Thanks guys seems more stable already! freezes under bench are gone atleast and aida64 is giving stable "cpu usage". Ive changed my VCCIN to 1.900v in bios and 1.872v is avarage use under load. ive had tried 1850v in bios but rather worse results. Ive also upped my core to 1.218-1.227v hwmonitor(tried lower core it really needed this much for 4.2ghz :s ). and upped 10mv to cache. 1.225v average.
> 
> Ive got a question those "cpu usage" drops or spikes in aida64 when u monitor it. Is that beceuse of unstable OC?
> 
> edit:
> 
> 1.900 VCCIN was no go. changed to 1.800vccin now scrap that seems more stable on 1.850now. Yeah ive kind of want to complete 2 hours of different benchmarks stable. and then leave it be and game/browse and fine tune then.
> 
> Update needed up more voltage on core im @ 1.237v vccin on 1.850. Thanks so much guys.


so, if you are up at 1.24V vcore, it's perfectly fine to increase voltage on the input rail (VCCIN). 1.95V with a moderate level of vdroop (30-50mV droop on VCCIN is a good thing for your 24/7 clocks).


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stephen427*
> 
> Ive got a question those "cpu usage" drops or spikes in aida64 when u monitor it. Is that beceuse of unstable OC?


Are you getting these spikes/drops in AIDA64 as well.
I have been since trying to overclock over 4Ghz, if I don't set enough voltages it happens.
You don't get hard locks or stress test fails.

I'm starting to think it maybe something to do with motherboards that don't have OC sockets, a lot of guys here are using Asus which do, the x99a Gaming 7 I'm using doesn't and trying to get a overclock over 4Ghz is really finicky.


----------



## stephen427

Yes i do have them in aida. little drop bumps dont matter much thought unless it's frequently throughout the start of ur run. And depending what ur stresstesting i bet.

What ive noticed as i slowly went to more stable oc with adding voltages on core. Is those bump drops or spikes get removed almost completely with exception of a bump here and there. I also watch tv show while running my load. Its good indicator if ur system is freezing/crashing the player. With exception of 264x running bit slower than usual. This works pretty well for me now ive figured that out.

And i doubt its just beceuse you dont got oc socket beceuse i have one and i need to run my cache lower (i dont like sitting near 1.255v for 4.0 cache)

Can someone explain to me. How i can add vdroop to VCCIN? It automatically goes anywhere between 1.832-1.877ish. I can only put 1.850 in bios. Which is good i think for 24\7. Sorry dont know what droop is. Does it mean related to vcore ofsett like its now on 0.001 to 0.010 offset core?


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stephen427*
> 
> Yes i do have them in aida. little drop bumps dont matter much thought unless it's frequently throughout the start of ur run. And depending what ur stresstesting i bet.


This is the drop I get within the first 10 minutes of AIDA64, it wouldn't happen again no matter how long I run AIDA64 for, plus the stress test wouldn't fail.
I had to drop the cache back to 3Ghz and it stopped.


----------



## stephen427

Ive had that huge spike aswel even twice when it was really unstable also at start and then it would not repeat. I think adding more on core fixed that for me.(addition of proper low VCCIN) Definitely a sigh of instability. I honestly didnt pay attention to all this before. And would run stress for hours till it hard rebooted/bsod. I dont think putting load for hours on something unstable isnt so healthy :s prove me wrong thought. Im learning more by day for month ive had this board. I thought higher VCCIN is more stability even on low voltages lol. Everything making more sense now.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stephen427*
> 
> Ive had that huge spike aswel even twice when it was really unstable also at start and then it would not repeat. I think adding more on core fixed that for me.(addition of proper low VCCIN) Definitely a sigh of instability. I honestly didnt pay attention to all this before. And would run stress for hours till it hard rebooted/bsod. I dont think putting load for hours on something unstable isnt so healthy :s prove me wrong thought. Im learning more by day for month ive had this board. I thought higher VCCIN is more stability even on low voltages lol. Everything making more sense now.


Well if this helps, these are my stable 4Ghz settings.
I'm not too fussed going any higher really, I'm already beating my old [email protected] (wife's now) in Firestrike Ultra so that's the main thing.
Plus it's blitzing the 4790k in video editing and encoding, a rock solid stable system is more valuable than a super high overclock for me.
Was just trying to see what the chip could do when I went over 4Ghz, I can safely say it's not a "golden chip"....lol..

My voltages at 4Ghz.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> Well if this helps, these are my stable 4Ghz settings.
> I'm not too fussed going any higher really, I'm already beating my old [email protected] (wife's now) in Firestrike Ultra so that's the main thing.
> Plus it's blitzing the 4790k in video editing and encoding, a rock solid stable system is more valuable than a super high overclock for me.
> Was just trying to see what the chip could do when I went over 4Ghz, I can safely say it's not a "golden chip"....lol..


You're not too far off, you're peaking OCing efficiency there. There's a soft cap at around 1.25~1.3V, wherein you'll start needing exponentially larger amounts of voltage to supplement the increase in core freq. My personal experience with my chip, is that running 4.3GHz at 1.24V is far more efficient, than when I ran 4.5GHz with 1.32V. 4.4GHz requires 1.28V, so that's a bump of 0.04V per 0.1GHz, which isn't worth it in my opinion. Same thing applies to cache voltage/freq, after around 4.2 ~ 4.3GHz, the voltage increase needed is massive. It also doesn't help that my AIO has an aluminium heatsink. If you can, play around with adaptive voltage as you can really drop idle voltage a lot, especially with a 4GHz clock.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> It also doesn't help that my AIO has an aluminium heatsink.


Yeah I'm running a H110, from what I understand if you're going to pump large amounts of voltages through you need better cooling.
I might look at the new EK Predator 360 AIO that's coming out in October, from what I understand it's going to be top dog, matching custom loops of the same sort of build.

I only lost 80 points in Cinebench going from 4.4Ghz back to 4Ghz, so I don't know if there's going to be that much "real world" difference.


----------



## Silent Scone

h100 for more than 1.3v, possibly a little less depending on your climate is a pretty tough ask.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> Yeah I'm running a H110, from what I understand if you're going to pump large amounts of voltages through you need better cooling.
> I might look at the new EK Predator 360 AIO that's coming out in October, from what I understand it's going to be top dog, matching custom loops of the same sort of build.
> 
> I only lost 80 points in Cinebench going from 4.4Ghz back to 4Ghz, so I don't know if there's going to be that much "real world" difference.


Ooh, haven't heard about the EK. Knowing EK, it'll have great build quality. Will have to check that out, assuming it doesn't break the bank. Don't worry about Cinebench losses, a few fps loss in h.264 encoding or otherwise ain't a big deal, just means a few extra minutes waiting for the encode to finish. 4GHz won't throttle a double TITAN X SLI setup, only 3-way SLI and above tend to suffer from poor scaling, and that's cause of DX11. In real world usage, you could run this chip stock and you would have zero issues.









Always preferred my AIOs cause they're easier to disconnect and move out the rig for maintenance, but from the looks of it, the predator is the best of both, offering piping to be split for GPU cooling too. That chunky rad looks pretty heavy though.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Ooh, haven't heard about the EK. Knowing EK, it'll have great build quality. Will have to check that out, assuming it doesn't break the bank. Don't worry about Cinebench losses, a few fps loss in h.264 encoding or otherwise ain't a big deal, just means a few extra minutes waiting for the encode to finish. 4GHz won't throttle a double TITAN X SLI setup, only 3-way SLI and above tend to suffer from poor scaling, and that's cause of DX11. In real world usage, you could run this chip stock and you would have zero issues.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Always preferred my AIOs cause they're easier to disconnect and move out the rig for maintenance, but from the looks of it, the predator is the best of both, offering piping to be split for GPU cooling too. That chunky rad looks pretty heavy though.


Then you'll love the Ek Predator 240 and 360, the 360 is expandable with integrated Quick Disconnects so you can easily integrate a prefilled QDC-enabled GPU water block:
http://site.ekwb.com/news/623/19/EK-Predator-is-setting-a-new-standard-for-AIO-liquid-cooling/

Not worried about the loss in Cinebench, was more pointing out it wasn't a great loss to warranty the voltages needed for a 4.4Ghz overclock, I was more just seeing what the chip could do for my tinker time..lol.
I'm a [email protected] gamer so a single MSI GTX980ti Gaming is fine for me


----------



## stephen427

I have a H105 with noctua's F12's on rad. Seems to keep this chip under control on 1.3V but not higher. As in 80-82C max package temp aida64 with cache on 1.255V.

However I only play games and idle alot on my desktop. I prefer to keep my temps in check now. Adaptive from what I remember needs more voltage than manual core I noticed.

These are settings im running now Ive lowered cache voltage quite a bit its on 1.197v avg now on 3.8Ghz. has run aida64 for 2h30m and 2x 4k 265x overkill loops. Seems pretty solid but im not intirely convinced yet theres this occasional system freeze under maxed out ram load. 15.9gb/15.9gb it makes a paged file/pool whatever it means. I assume this what supposed to happen. Its just freezing due running out of ram? Might need to up cache just tiny bit not sure. Im pretty glad I didnt need to run cache above 1.2V for 3.8Ghz.

currently : aiming for solid stable system with temps being under control, it doesnt go higher than 68-70C full load by aida package temp. Ive tried gaming it doesnt exceed 50-55C.


Im not sure if I should leave my VCCIN as it is. Been keeping it at 1.870 in bios. But I will start lowering core voltage by 10mv or so seems bit much compared to desolutionals 4.3Ghz and im only on 4.2.
not going to make any mistakes now very carefull will just use normally and test for now see if this cache voltage remains stable.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> I'm a [email protected] gamer so a single MSI GTX980ti Gaming is fine for me


Im a [email protected] gamer with single MSI 980ti Gaming woop! gpu buddies! Can I ask whats your card running at? Mine is running 1416mhz on core with stock voltage. which is below avarage just like my 5820k it bonds together well


















those VRM's temps are going mad for awhile now. Might be some issue with my board lol. Should not matter at all.


----------



## Medusa666

Finally got the new 5960X to replace the KIA.

Batch is J520B789

Hopefully it ain't a dud.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stephen427*
> 
> I have a H105 with noctua's F12's on rad. Seems to keep this chip under control on 1.3V but not higher. As in 80-82C max package temp aida64 with cache on 1.255V.
> 
> However I only play games and idle alot on my desktop. I prefer to keep my temps in check now. Adaptive from what I remember needs more voltage than manual core I noticed.
> 
> These are settings im running now Ive lowered cache voltage quite a bit its on 1.197v avg now on 3.8Ghz. has run aida64 for 2h30m and 2x 4k 265x overkill loops. Seems pretty solid but im not intirely convinced yet theres this occasional system freeze under maxed out ram load. 15.9gb/15.9gb it makes a paged file/pool whatever it means. I assume this what supposed to happen. Its just freezing due running out of ram? Might need to up cache just tiny bit not sure. Im pretty glad I didnt need to run cache above 1.2V for 3.8Ghz.
> 
> currently : aiming for solid stable system with temps being under control, it doesnt go higher than 68-70C full load by aida package temp. Ive tried gaming it doesnt exceed 50-55C.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im not sure if I should leave my VCCIN as it is. Been keeping it at 1.870 in bios. But I will start lowering core voltage by 10mv or so seems bit much compared to desolutionals 4.3Ghz and im only on 4.2.
> not going to make any mistakes now very carefull will just use normally and test for now see if this cache voltage remains stable.
> Im a [email protected] gamer with single MSI 980ti Gaming woop! gpu buddies! Can I ask whats your card running at? Mine is running 1416mhz on core with stock voltage. which is below avarage just like my 5820k it bonds together well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> those VRM's temps are going mad for awhile now. Might be some issue with my board lol. Should not matter at all.


Under 70c for most VRM is within tolerance


----------



## stephen427

Alright then thanks. I seem to have got displaydriver stopped responding ( black screen and back to desktop ) 265x 4K was still encoding.. and kept going after driver recover. Does this mean instabillity? It had been running for 6 hours now with most of time stress/gaming stuff. Is this even related to CPU?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stephen427*
> 
> Alright then thanks. I seem to have got displaydriver stopped responding ( black screen and back to desktop ) 265x 4K was still encoding.. and kept going after driver recover. Does this mean instabillity? It had been running for 6 hours now with most of time stress/gaming stuff. Is this even related to CPU?


NVIDIA driver can be susceptible to cache or general CPU instability yes. Do you have Afterburner open?


----------



## stephen427

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> NVIDIA driver can be susceptible to cache or general CPU instability yes. Do you have Afterburner open?


No I did not have afterburner open I let my gpu run at stock when I do any benching to rule out any problems. I guess this was to low of cache. Weird thing is this morning it was running aswel with higher cache I posted earlier and I also had display crash but It went so quick I shrugged it off. Somewhere there must be instabillity then.. Not sure where yet.

Guess i'll up cache a bit again and mess around with VCCIN maybe its still to high somehow.


----------



## Silent Scone

Either raise Ring voltage by 20mv or lower cache multiplier and see if you can reproduce the issue. Can also be SA related. The driver seems very sensitive to certain instability but it's honestly beyond my understanding.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> Then you'll love the Ek Predator 240 and 360, the 360 is expandable with integrated Quick Disconnects so you can easily integrate a prefilled QDC-enabled GPU water block:
> http://site.ekwb.com/news/623/19/EK-Predator-is-setting-a-new-standard-for-AIO-liquid-cooling/


The 240 seems to equal the H110i GT according to G3D, http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/ek_predator_240_aio_liquid_cooling_review,10.html

I really hope the 360 performs better than the H110i GT, but looking at these benchmarks...


----------



## Silent Scone

The H100i GT is a dark horse in the AIO market, but a little on the lack luster end of the spectrum for these chips, especially the 8 core. They're great for those who do not want the hassle of a custom loop however


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> The H100i GT is a dark horse in the AIO market, but a little on the lack luster end of the spectrum for these chips, especially the 8 core. They're great for those who do not want the hassle of a custom loop however


+1 Just upgrade from H105 to H110I GT i see around 6c temp drop and the fan now 500rpm IDLE 850rpm load while the H105 fan hit 1700rpm under load


----------



## stephen427

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Either raise Ring voltage by 20mv or lower cache multiplier and see if you can reproduce the issue. Can also be SA related. The driver seems very sensitive to certain instability but it's honestly beyond my understanding.


Everything is crashing/bsods now. Im reverting to last night "stable" clocks. Ever since that messed up bios update it overclocks different. I shouldn't need 1.248v for 4.2 core.. When it ran 4.5 on 1.287v grrr im'losing my mind lol. Dont worry guys just going to pump eneugh volt to be stable. Quite had it for this week.


----------



## Medusa666

The new 5960X seems decent, booted into Windows with 4,6 GHz 1,25V.

I'm a beginner to OCing, and there are tons of guides out there, but what values should I fixate in order not to harm the CPU?

Any idea where to go from here?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Medusa666*
> 
> The new 5960X seems decent, booted into Windows with 4,6 GHz 1,25V.
> 
> I'm a beginner to OCing, and there are tons of guides out there, but what values should I fixate in order not to harm the CPU?
> 
> Any idea where to go from here?


Not on that board unfortunately, but most of the guides will be universal...just try not to confuse VCCIN (Input) with vcore


----------



## Medusa666

*4,8 GHz at 1,25V stable boot into Windows.*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Not on that board unfortunately, but most of the guides will be universal...just try not to confuse VCCIN (Input) with vcore


Yeah, thanks for that general tip haha. Right now the VCCIN is fixed at 1,800V, and the Vcore at 1,250V.

As you can see I'm in Windows, going to see if it boots with a multi of 49 too.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Not on that board unfortunately, but most of the guides will be universal...just try not to confuse VCCIN (Input) with vcore


That's already a "feature" on some boards!


----------



## ManofGod1000

I searched the thread and did not find what I was looking for. Therefore, here is the question: Does the 5820k support vt-x and vt-d? Thanks.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManofGod1000*
> 
> I searched the thread and did not find what I was looking for. Therefore, here is the question: Does the 5820k support vt-x and vt-d? Thanks.


Yes, and yes.


----------



## ozzy1925

My 5960x set to 4.5 ghz core 1.328v , llc 6 , Vccin 1.97 ( i see 1.95 the bios) ,4.0 uncore 1.2v .Thats for gta V stable. Max temp i see 70c.with cinebench .Do you think my volts are ok for daily usage?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> My 5960x set to 4.5 ghz core 1.328v , llc 6 , Vccin 1.97 ( i see 1.95 the bios) ,4.0 uncore 1.2v .Thats for gta V stable. Max temp i see 70c.with cinebench .Do you think my volts are ok for daily usage?


GTA V stable ? GTA V only puts like a 30% load on my 5820k, Try running realbench and aida64 for at least 15min.

............... I woulld say 1.328v /1.95vccin is fine for daily use.


----------



## MR-e

May I get some help with my pc?

Problem:
When go to shutdown computer (Start > Shutdown), the computer will shut off for 3-5 seconds and then turn itself on again.

Diagnosis:
Memory overclocked to 3200MHz (32x100 strap) 1.35v ram, 0.96v vccsa
16-18-18-38 1t

Tested memory overclock with aida64 memory + cache over night - Stable
Tested memory overclock with HCI Memtest over night - 2500% pass no errors - Stable

Further diagnosis:

Backed down the memory divider to 28x100 strap and kept all settings same = Computer shuts down fine and does not restart.

Is there a reason why using the 3200MHz overclock will cause the computer to restart on it's own when I go to shutdown?


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> GTA V stable ? GTA V only puts like a 30% load on my 5820k, Try running realbench and aida64 for at least 15min.
> 
> ............... I woulld say 1.328v /1.95vccin is fine for daily use.


thanks buti am lazy to benchmark i only play gta V thats why


----------



## tistou77

Someone will have tested the thermal paste "liquid metal" '(Coollaboratory Ultra, etc ...) ?
It really is better than the Gelid Extreme or other ?

Thanks


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Medusa666*
> 
> *4,8 GHz at 1,25V stable boot into Windows.*
> 
> 
> Yeah, thanks for that general tip haha. Right now the VCCIN is fixed at 1,800V, and the Vcore at 1,250V.
> 
> As you can see I'm in Windows, going to see if it boots with a multi of 49 too.


Boot into windows doesn't really mean much. For example, I can boot into windows @ 1.18V @ 4.7 into but I need 1.285V to maintain stability under any stresstest/benchmark.

I'd say start with 1.10Vcore and 1.9VCCIN with a medium level of droop / LLC applied And go from there. Any multi you choose is fine.

Keep cache & mem stock until you dial a good baseline CPU frequency.

One thing that's helped me get better with X99/Haswell-E is going slow. Play around with different settings individually. For example, let's say you dialed in a decent baseline where you can run some basic stress tests for 15-20 minutes, you can start playing with VCCIN. Lowering it or raising it and see if you get more or less stability.

Then try with vCore, and other voltages. Little by little. Eventually you'll find a good combination of settings that your chip & board likes, and really allow you to squeeze out every ounce of performance in the future.

Same thing goes with RAM.. and cache..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tistou77*
> 
> Someone will have tested the thermal paste "liquid metal" '(Coollaboratory Ultra, etc ...) ?
> It really is better than the Gelid Extreme or other ?
> 
> Thanks


I have Hydronaut OTW. I've tried Kryonaut but with the applicator I wasn't able to get a good spread the first time and actually got worse temperatures than compared with GC-Extreme.

I'll be putting Kryonaut back on soon, just need to finish binning this chip.

I'm on GC-Extreme and temps are pretty good. I'm sure with a good application Kryonaut will perform better.

Ultimately all the top TIMs are within a degree of each other. I'd say pick the TIM that's best bang for buck, and has the best property for spreading.

For example GC-Extreme is a little bit thick at times, so you really gota find the best mount. Different techniques also help.

Bad spread will always ruin your temperatures especially on the hot 5960X.


----------



## tistou77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> I'll be putting Kryonaut back on soon, just need to finish binning this chip.
> 
> I'm on GC-Extreme and temps are pretty good. I'm sure with a good application Kryonaut will perform better.
> 
> Ultimately all the top TIMs are within a degree of each other. I'd say pick the TIM that's best bang for buck, and has the best property for spreading.
> 
> For example GC-Extreme is a little bit thick at times, so you really gota find the best mount. Different techniques also help.
> 
> Bad spread will always ruin your temperatures especially on the hot 5960X.


The Grizzly will be better than Gelid Extreme?
And compared to the paste "liquid metal" is the same?


----------



## Medusa666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> Boot into windows doesn't really mean much. For example, I can boot into windows @ 1.18V @ 4.7 into but I need 1.285V to maintain stability under any stresstest/benchmark.
> 
> I'd say start with 1.10Vcore and 1.9VCCIN with a medium level of droop / LLC applied And go from there. Any multi you choose is fine.
> 
> Keep cache & mem stock until you dial a good baseline CPU frequency.
> 
> One thing that's helped me get better with X99/Haswell-E is going slow. Play around with different settings individually. For example, let's say you dialed in a decent baseline where you can run some basic stress tests for 15-20 minutes, you can start playing with VCCIN. Lowering it or raising it and see if you get more or less stability.
> 
> Then try with vCore, and other voltages. Little by little. Eventually you'll find a good combination of settings that your chip & board likes, and really allow you to squeeze out every ounce of performance in the future.
> 
> Same thing goes with RAM.. and cache..


Thank you, I'l begin exactly there and see how it goes. My cooler is the Noctua NH-U12S, so I would be very happy with just a minor OC to 4 GHz.


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tistou77*
> 
> The Grizzly will be better than Gelid Extreme?
> And compared to the paste "liquid metal" is the same?


Yes, grizzly will most likely be better than the Gelid. Take a look at the reviews out there. Grizzly is nearly at the top, but for price-performance it might not win out.

I don't use liquid metal pastes as I frequently rebuild my system, or try out new components, especially on the GPU side.

If you are running a non-soldered IHS chip, then yes liquid metal all the way between the IHS and die.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Medusa666*
> 
> Thank you, I'l begin exactly there and see how it goes. My cooler is the Noctua NH-U12S, so I would be very happy with just a minor OC to 4 GHz.


Should be a piece of cake! If you're aiming for 4Ghz, start at around + 0.1v off your VID.

For example, if your VID is at 0.9 you would want to use 1.00 for your vCore.

This chip I tested in an HP prebuilt, 5960X was capable of doing 4.2Ghz stable at 1.05VCore. It was cine benching at 1.15V for 4.4-4.5V. It was current limited by the VRM's..... Sometimes I still regret not taking off the cooler to check the batch/serial number as it seemed to run really, really well.

The GTX980 in there was also 78% ASIC too haha!


----------



## Medusa666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> Should be a piece of cake! If you're aiming for 4Ghz, start at around + 0.1v off your VID.
> 
> For example, if your VID is at 0.9 you would want to use 1.00 for your vCore.
> 
> This chip I tested in an HP prebuilt, 5960X was capable of doing 4.2Ghz stable at 1.05VCore. It was cine benching at 1.15V for 4.4-4.5V. It was current limited by the VRM's..... Sometimes I still regret not taking off the cooler to check the batch/serial number as it seemed to run really, really well.
> 
> The GTX980 in there was also 78% ASIC too haha!


Great feedback here, so my VID was 0,904v at stock, currently I'm at 4,0GHz with 1,000v. Lower than 0,980v and it fails to boot. Ring is at 3,5GHz and 0,850v, VCCIN 1,800v. I have set the LLC to medium, not auto.

Anything about the above that is abnormal, is the Ring voltage considered OK? How high should the ring freq. be in relation to the CPU?

I'm pretty happy about here, have been doing a few short A64 runs and Cinebench R15.


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Medusa666*
> 
> Thank you, I'l begin exactly there and see how it goes. My cooler is the Noctua NH-U12S, so I would be very happy with just a minor OC to 4 GHz.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Medusa666*
> 
> Great feedback here, so my VID was 0,904v at stock, currently I'm at 4,0GHz with 1,000v. Lower than 0,980v and it fails to boot. Ring is at 3,5GHz and 0,850v, VCCIN 1,800v. I have set the LLC to medium, not auto.
> 
> Anything about the above that is abnormal, is the Ring voltage considered OK? How high should the ring freq. be in relation to the CPU?
> 
> I'm pretty happy about here, have been doing a few short A64 runs and Cinebench R15.


Cache/Ring should not go above 1.25V for daily use. IMO. Some people say 1.275 some people say 1.3. I personally stick at 1.25V unless you really want to go for 4.5+.

I would try raising VCCIN just a nudge to see if you get more stability. 0.904 VID stock is pretty dang good!

Also give these a shot for stability testing:

X265 HWBOT. Use 4K 2x overkill for the best quick stress on core & VCCIN. You may notice this requires more voltage on VCCIN than x264 or other stress tests. It's also somewhat memory heavy too, so memory instability can cause dropouts or errors.

http://downloads.hwbot.org/downloads/benchmarks/HWBOT_x265_Benchmark_1.2-.rar

x264 v1.5

http://www.overclock.net/t/1487922/going-deeper-on-the-x264-v2-stress-test

I use x264 for some quick testing. x265 if I know my workloads are more strenuous.


----------



## tistou77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> Yes, grizzly will most likely be better than the Gelid. Take a look at the reviews out there. Grizzly is nearly at the top, but for price-performance it might not win out.
> 
> I don't use liquid metal pastes as I frequently rebuild my system, or try out new components, especially on the GPU side.
> 
> If you are running a non-soldered IHS chip, then yes liquid metal all the way between the IHS and die.


Ok thank you, I'll test the Grizzly, may be (currently I have Phobya Hegrease Extrem, equivalent to the Gelid)
I have a 5930K, with IHS welded









For Grizzly is the kryonaut, hydonaut or Aeronaut (WC) ?

Thanks


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tistou77*
> 
> Ok thank you, I'll test the Grizzly, may be (currently I have Phobya Hegrease Extrem, equivalent to the Gelid)
> I have a 5930K, with IHS welded
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For Grizzly is the kryonaut, hydonaut or Aeronaut (WC) ?
> 
> Thanks


Hydronaut is slightly easier to spread than Kryonaut based on der8auer's reviews. Kryonaut for best performance. In reality we're all splitting hairs between the top TIM's anyways.


----------



## m0n4g3

Hah.... I still use AS5.........


----------



## michael-ocn

http://overclocking.guide/thermal-paste-roundup-2015-47-products-tested-with-air-cooling-and-liquid-nitrogen-ln2/6/



Anything under 9 deltaT is about as good as it gets w/o going for the exotic liquid metals.


----------



## stephen427

So apperently I cannot get my cpu stable anything below 1.242v on 4.2Ghz / 3.8 cache 1.227v. on LLC6 with 1.870VCCIN. Stable as in being able to run for 8 hours, 2 hours aida64 and 2 hours 265X encode and 30 min realbench 2 hours gaming. Do you guys think its worth it going for 4.3Ghz atleast considering im running high voltages already I mean whats the point might not need much more anyway..

These are my settings now. Pretty glad it runs now thought







my board and cpu really needed this exact amount of VVCIN to beable to run these tests for so long. So to anyone else VCCIN plays a HUGE role in stabillity I think.


----------



## Cannon19932006

I'm having a bit of an interesting issue. When I wake my computer from sleep, the uncore has gone from 3800MHz to 2400MHz and doesn't go back up to 3800MHz unless I reboot. At first I thought it might be a sensor bug, but my score in cinebench seems to confirm it, before sleeping It scores a 1345, after sleeping It scores 1270. The CPU frequency isn't effected, and as far as I can tell the only thing that is being effected by sleep is the uncore multi.


----------



## stephen427

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cannon19932006*
> 
> I'm having a bit of an interesting issue. When I wake my computer from sleep, the uncore has gone from 3800MHz to 2400MHz and doesn't go back up to 3800MHz unless I reboot. At first I thought it might be a sensor bug, but my score in cinebench seems to confirm it, before sleeping It scores a 1345, after sleeping It scores 1270. The CPU frequency isn't effected, and as far as I can tell the only thing that is being effected by sleep is the uncore multi.


I might be wrong on this since for me it was other way around. When my cpu was unstable but being able to run atleast some heavy workloads just fine without any sigh on unstableness(yet) My main core would hang on 4200mhz and not downthrottle at all anymore besides doing a restart(have been able to reproduce this). So to your question I think it means something is unstable? Again someone else should confirm this for you as yours might be related to windows sleep ******* up somewhere. I dont got it turned on so..


----------



## Cannon19932006

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stephen427*
> 
> I might be wrong on this since for me it was other way around. When my cpu was unstable but being able to run atleast some heavy workloads just fine without any sigh on unstableness(yet) My main core would hang on 4200mhz and not downthrottle at all anymore besides doing a restart(have been able to reproduce this). So to your question I think it means something is unstable? Again someone else should confirm this for you as yours might be related to windows sleep ******* up somewhere. I dont got it turned on so..


It passed stability tests, and I've been running it at this frequency with no crashes for about 6 weeks, only restarts for updates pretty much. The first time it slept was 2 days ago, because it wasn't able to sleep because mumble was open and it prevents sleep. It goes straight to 2400MHz even if it only asleep for an instant, haven't noticed any other issues or weirdness it's been 100% rock solid stable aside from that.

Edit: I've since disabled sleep, since it doesn't really take that long to shut down and boot back up with boot ssd's.

It may be a motherboard issue, or maybe Windows 10 but it's not worth the trouble of having it enabled.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stephen427*
> 
> So apperently I cannot get my cpu stable anything below 1.242v on 4.2Ghz / 3.8 cache 1.227v. on LLC6 with 1.870VCCIN. Stable as in being able to run for 8 hours, 2 hours aida64 and 2 hours 265X encode and 30 min realbench 2 hours gaming. Do you guys think its worth it going for 4.3Ghz atleast considering im running high voltages already I mean whats the point might not need much more anyway..
> 
> These are my settings now. Pretty glad it runs now thought
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my board and cpu really needed this exact amount of VVCIN to beable to run these tests for so long. So to anyone else VCCIN plays a HUGE role in stabillity I think.


VCCIN plays a large role in sustained stability. LLC affects idle stability.

The issue is variable load and transient frequency states. The only way to test that is with a video game, or something which causes the core frequency and cache frequency to bounce around. Benchmarks *lock* utilisation and/or frequency at 100%. Video games vary load between 0% and 100%, which makes them fantastic stability candidates. This is why some systems fail Prime95 and play games, and vice versa. h.264 is great at testing full load stability, and video games are better at testing variable stability. I haven't seen a single "benchmark" or "stability test" which varies load in the same way that a video game does - but if any of you know of one, please share, cause it'll be really useful. Hence, why GTA V is a pretty good stability test - but not in the ordinary sense of the word.

With a lower LLC, there is VCCIN Vdroop, and if that Vdroop causes VCCIN to droop too much, you will end up failing these 100% load scenarios, as not enough input voltage is being supplied. There are two ways to combat that - either increase the VCCIN or increase LLC. The safer option is to increase VCCIN, but most situations will allow raising LLC to Medium, or a little under 100%. So there is _some_ VCCIN Vdroop, but not a lot of Vdroop. Vdroop is important as without it, the VCCIN can spike during idle-load states, to way higher than the VCCIN you set in the BIOS, thanks to jpmboy. As to what level of VCCIN is safe? That's up to you. Heck, I have a stable system with only 1.72V of VCCIN, and LLC 6/9, but user situations are entirely different based on the chip being used. While I may need a 1.72V, you may well need 1.87V. And there is nothing wrong with that - as long as you ensure there is enough Vdroop in the VCCIN to prevent these spikes. Most people stick to below 2.00V for regular OCing. Once you've reached the LLC limit, just focus on pushing up the VCCIN. It's safe to run a high idle VCCIN such as 2.00V, but it is not safe to run a high load VCCIN. This is because whilst at idle, a low amount of current and power is being drawn from the system (hence idle), so Voltage won't harm the chip. When you suddenly start loading the chip, current and power load increase massively, so as the load voltage gets higher, it puts a lot more strain on the chip. Beyond 2.00V I wouldn't recommend LLC at all, or only a tiny bit of LLC.

Vdroop - Voltage drop between idle and load voltages.
LLC - Load Line Calibration, affect the Vdroop, by reducing it. Essentially drives more current through the chip when it is loaded; increases the dangerous effect of voltage spikes during idle-load states.


----------



## tux1989

I dont know where is the problem but.
My CPU is Realbench stable at 1.255v and 45 multi
My CPU is Aida64 stable at 1.255v and 45 multi
My CPU is x264 stable at 1.255v and 45 multi
If i try 46 multi i am able to maintain stability only in Aida64 with 1.275 volts
If i try Realbench or x264 system freeze with 1.275 volts
Realbench detect instability with 1.35 volts and 46 multi.Is it possible that my cpu realy suck's


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tux1989*
> 
> I dont know where is the problem but.
> My CPU is Realbench stable at 1.255v and 45 multi
> My CPU is Aida64 stable at 1.255v and 45 multi
> My CPU is x264 stable at 1.255v and 45 multi
> If i try 46 multi i am able to maintain stability only in Aida64 with 1.275 volts
> If i try Realbench or x264 system freeze with 1.275 volts
> Realbench detect instability with 1.35 volts and 46 multi.Is it possible that my cpu realy suck's


Could just be Voltage Wall. Happens on most chips - where the next clock multiplier requires huge amount of Vcore to stabilize.

Someine mentioned a rule (not really a rule but an advice) if the next multi requires more than 0.05 Volts to stabilize from the previous clock, it's not worth it. Especially if you are already past 1.3V Vcore.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tux1989*
> 
> I dont know where is the problem but.
> My CPU is Realbench stable at 1.255v and 45 multi
> My CPU is Aida64 stable at 1.255v and 45 multi
> My CPU is x264 stable at 1.255v and 45 multi
> If i try 46 multi i am able to maintain stability only in Aida64 with 1.275 volts
> If i try Realbench or x264 system freeze with 1.275 volts
> Realbench detect instability with 1.35 volts and 46 multi.Is it possible that my cpu realy suck's


which cpu???

anyway, as a general guide... figure 10mV/100MHz/core. So, one multi on a 5960X costs approx 80mV. Once you start seeing 12-15mV per, the cpu is way off the linear portion of the MHz/mV curve and will not be working in an efficient zone. It can still work and be stable in that region, but maybe not too "happy".


----------



## Mainian

Do I need to step back my oc on my 5820k? Specifically on the cache?

Max temps around 70~.

I'm stable at.
4.7 core / 4.6 cache.
1.318 vcore
1.315 cache
1.2 agent
1.936 viin

2400mhz 13-13-13-32 T2 32gb


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mainian*
> 
> Do I need to step back my oc on my 5820k? Specifically on the cache?


No, that's a lovely overclock. Could possibly drop cache to 4.4GHz and drop the voltage a little if you wanted to, shouldn't affect performance in real world usage in the slightest. Fair to say I'm jealous, I can only manage 4.5GHz at 1.32V.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mainian*
> 
> Do I need to step back my oc on my 5820k? Specifically on the cache?
> 
> Max temps around 70~.
> 
> I'm stable at.
> 4.7 core / 4.6 cache.
> 1.318 vcore
> 1.315 cache
> 1.2 agent
> 1.936 viin
> 
> 2400mhz 13-13-13-32 T2 32gb


what have you used to confirm stability? especially cache? One thing, OC the ram or at least run 1T.


----------



## Mainian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> what have you used to confirm stability? especially cache? One thing, OC the ram or at least run 1T.


Realbench for stability.
Memtest84+ for ram.

I can try t1 on ram, but I was having issue getting all slots to post. That was with a slightly lower vin.

I can play with the boot settings to see if that can get the ram to post after different ratings. I've already spent a lot of time on the ram's OC.

Shouldn't 12-12-12-XX T1 @ 2400 perform just as well 15-15-15-XX T1 @ 3000? The theoretical math shouldn't change, unless something is different for ddr4.

Is there a specific cache stress test to use?


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mainian*
> 
> Realbench for stability.
> Memtest84+ for ram.


Hello

Memtest86 is of limited value for memory stability testing. HCI or Google stress test is much better.


----------



## Mainian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Memtest86 is of limited value for memory stability testing. HCI or Google stress test is much better.


Seems I'll run HCI tonight.


----------



## jcharlesr75

Where should my uncore be? I have it set at the default of 3.4Ghz. Should I have this set closer to my overclock speed?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcharlesr75*
> 
> Where should my uncore be? I have it set at the default of 3.4Ghz. Should I have this set closer to my overclock speed?


unless your mobo has the "OC" socket there's not much you can do with the cache frequency...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mainian*
> 
> Seems I'll run HCI tonight.


yeah, MT86+ is really only good to verify that the sticks are not physically bad/broke. HCI memtest is very good.. read the instructions: one instance per thread and divide 90% of ram equally between 'em.


----------



## sblantipodi

I know that is someway offtopic but is there some news on broadwell-e?
Will it bring something interesting over haswell?


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> I know that is someway offtopic but is there some news on broadwell-e?
> Will it bring something interesting over haswell?


Too early, maybe we'll start hearing some rumors next year.


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Benchmarks *lock* utilisation and/or frequency at 100%. Video games vary load between 0% and 100%, which makes them fantastic stability candidates. This is why some systems fail Prime95 and play games, and vice versa. h.264 is great at testing full load stability, and video games are better at testing variable stability. I haven't seen a single "benchmark" or "stability test" which varies load in the same way that a video game does - but if any of you know of one, please share, cause it'll be really useful.


LINPACK tests cycle through logical cores, then loads all cores, drop to no load, and starts again (if left on a loop). This is one of the reasons it can sometimes find errors continuous load tests miss.


----------



## HeadlessKnight

Has anyone with Asus motherboards tried the new BIOS 1901? I just upgraded from 1801 to 1901 and noticed my load temps are slightly lower using the same OC. Could be a placebo effect though as I didn't stress test in long time, but IIRC with the same OC I used to reach 70+ C now ~65 C.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Hello guys

Im thinking will back to Asus but cant decide yet the Rampage Extreme or the Deluxe ? the price difference here around 50$ not more !

what about the sound card in the Rampage better than Deluxe ? or just all crap get an sound card ?

also i like to OC my 5820k to 4.5ghz and the cache to 4.2ghz also my ram capable for 3.2ghz OC which board better ? have less bugs ?

at the end i will use this build for 2-3 year at least + My build is Black/Red so the rampage call me


----------



## yenclas

Hi,

i new to thos plataform and mount a system with an 5820 and Asus x99-A USB3.1.

I need to OC this but not much. (4,2-4,3Ghz). For this speed what voltages I need to touch for stability and what values are typical ?

Thank you very much and sorry by my bad English.


----------



## HeadlessKnight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello guys
> 
> Im thinking will back to Asus but cant decide yet the Rampage Extreme or the Deluxe ? the price difference here around 50$ not more !
> 
> what about the sound card in the Rampage better than Deluxe ? or just all crap get an sound card ?
> 
> also i like to OC my 5820k to 4.5ghz and the cache to 4.2ghz also my ram capable for 3.2ghz OC which board better ? have less bugs ?
> 
> at the end i will use this build for 2-3 year at least + My build is Black/Red so the rampage call me


For only $50 I would take the Rampage Extreme. Mobo won't affect your CPU OC that much, it is all up to the silicon lottery ( as long as you have a decent board) If you can't hit 4.5 GHz with your current board don't get your hopes up that a new mobo will help you.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yenclas*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> i new to thos plataform and mount a system with an 5820 and Asus x99-A USB3.1.
> 
> I need to OC this but not much. (4,2-4,3Ghz). For this speed what voltages I need to touch for stability and what values are typical ?
> 
> Thank you very much and sorry by my bad English.


1.15V to 1.25V is the typical range for those kinds of OCs.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> For only $50 I would take the Rampage Extreme. Mobo won't affect your CPU OC that much, it is all up to the silicon lottery ( as long as you have a decent board) If you can't hit 4.5 GHz with your current board don't get your hopes up that a new mobo will help you.


Thanks

My cpu capable for 4.5ghz OC 1.29v and 4.2ghz cache 1.2v ( i had the x99-A in the past ) also i want to Oc the ram to 3.2ghz ( my gaming 7 ruining that now )

my problem with MSI board you have stable OC for month but randomly boom cant boot into windows red/black/white screen also very bad inboard sound card

I think the ROG board the best in the market i try the z97 hero amazing for 1 year its amazing board never had any problem not like now each day new problem


----------



## Koniakki

Hey guys, I finally found some free time to Finally do some OC on my 5820K. i was running shamelessly at stock for a while now.

I messed with "almost" all the appropriate settings in the bios and so far I'm at 4374Mhz/2750CL13T1 RAM(32GB Fury 2400):



VCCIN = 1.904v
RAM = 1.31v

How does it look? Passable?

I booted 4.75G'[email protected] but wasn't stable(CB crashed). I manage to get [email protected] 11.5 and [email protected] R15. It can [email protected] at around 1.3v I think.

Btw I know we almost leave RAM OC for last, but I did the opposite(







) and Oc'ed the RAM first at 2750CL14T1 then CL13T1 and then started overclocking the rest. I guess I was delaying to find out if the Silicon gods were good to me.


----------



## Dr Mad

Hello there,

I talked earlier about my problem to pass X265 benchmark.
I tried different settings to make my OC stable for 4500 CPU / 4000 cache.

Whatever I do, most of the time, Part 1 or Part 2 ceases working. BIOS 1701 or 1302 (bios 2 chip), doesn't change anything.
But sometime (1/5 approx), I can pass the benchmark but when I retry for a second loop, it can stop.

So today, I left everything at stock and guess what, same problem occurs...
Also tried OCCT large date yesterday and sometime it can pass 1hour (4500 1.25v / cache 4000 1.23v / 1.97input / LL7), sometime it BSOD (clockwatch BSOD).

For those of you who use X265 benchmark also have the same problem with unstable overclock (workload stop) or do you get BSOD instead?



ps - I uninstalled NVIDIA driver for that test.

Could it be related to the CPU, motherboard (R5E) or OS?

Thanks.


----------



## Kimir

It does that when you are slightly unstable, BSOD when really unstable.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dr Mad*
> 
> Hello there,
> 
> I talked earlier about my problem to pass X265 benchmark.
> I tried different settings to make my OC stable for 4500 CPU / 4000 cache.
> 
> Whatever I do, most of the time, Part 1 or Part 2 ceases working. BIOS 1701 or 1302 (bios 2 chip), doesn't change anything.
> But sometime (1/5 approx), I can pass the benchmark but when I retry for a second loop, it can stop.
> 
> So today, I left everything at stock and guess what, same problem occurs...
> Also tried OCCT large date yesterday and sometime it can pass 1hour (4500 1.25v / cache 4000 1.23v / 1.97input / LL7), sometime it BSOD (clockwatch BSOD).
> 
> For those of you who use X265 benchmark also have the same problem with unstable overclock (workload stop) or do you get BSOD instead?
> 
> 
> 
> ps - I uninstalled NVIDIA driver for that test.
> 
> Could it be related to the CPU, motherboard (R5E) or OS?
> 
> Thanks.


Delete the files and rextract the directory and run again at optimised defaults. This happens for me when at stock also with the current test.


----------



## Dr Mad

Thank you,

Didn't change anything but I passed 3 passes without Pmode enabled.
Once Pmode is ON, the test fail and almost everytime.

If I'm right, Pmode allows better thread optimization so maybe it could be a dead core (?)
I'll try with HT off and on another SSD with Win7.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello guys
> Im thinking will back to Asus but cant decide yet the Rampage Extreme or the Deluxe ? the price difference here around 50$ not more !
> what about the sound card in the Rampage better than Deluxe ? or just all crap get an sound card ?
> also i like to OC my 5820k to 4.5ghz and the cache to 4.2ghz also my ram capable for 3.2ghz OC which board better ? have less bugs ?
> at the end i will use this build for 2-3 year at least + My build is Black/Red so the rampage call me


The Deluxe offers some features the R5E does not (like PCIE lane allocation) and vis-versa. Either one will not hold back your cpu. The on-board sound in the R5E is just fine. None of these on-board audio dacs are audiophile grade anyway, and digital sound - unless it's lossless - is a compromise anyway.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dr Mad*
> 
> Hello there,
> I talked earlier about my problem to pass X265 benchmark.
> I tried different settings to make my OC stable for 4500 CPU / 4000 cache.
> Whatever I do, most of the time, Part 1 or Part 2 ceases working. BIOS 1701 or 1302 (bios 2 chip), doesn't change anything.
> But sometime (1/5 approx), I can pass the benchmark but when I retry for a second loop, it can stop.
> So today, I left everything at stock and guess what, same problem occurs...
> Also tried OCCT large date yesterday and sometime it can pass 1hour (4500 1.25v / cache 4000 1.23v / 1.97input / LL7), sometime it BSOD (clockwatch BSOD).
> For those of you who use X265 benchmark also have the same problem with unstable overclock (workload stop) or do you get BSOD instead?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ps - I uninstalled NVIDIA driver for that test.
> Could it be related to the CPU, motherboard (R5E) or OS?
> Thanks.


The x265 benchmark requires higher input voltage and vcore on my rig to run at >0.95 efficiency score (may be the most meaningful output of that benchmark if you use it as a brief stress test IMO







) compared to x254, realbench, IBT etc. Don't quite understand why.
run it after a reboot and have as few background programs running as possible.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> The Deluxe offers some features the R5E does not (like PCIE lane allocation) and vis-versa. Either one will not hold back your cpu. The on-board sound in the R5E is just fine. None of these on-board audio dacs are audiophile grade anyway, and digital sound - unless it's lossless - is a compromise anyway.wink.gif


Thanks you dude

can you explain what you mean by (PCIE lane allocation ) ? I have 2 gpu and i like to use PCIE 1 and 3 to space between the cards for better temp

also i see in deluxe ( SLI/CF switch ) what is that ?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Thanks you dude
> 
> can you explain what you mean by (PCIE lane allocation ) ? I have 2 gpu and i like to use PCIE 1 and 3 to space between the cards for better temp
> 
> also i see in deluxe ( SLI/CF switch ) what is that ?


the deluxe can run 3 cards at x16/16/8 I believe, the R5E is x16/8/8 with 3 cards - . Which is kinda irrelevant unless you have a 40 lane CPU and will make no difference in performance anyway. slots 1 and 3 are the right ones to use on the Deluxe or R5E for 2 cards.


----------



## Dr Mad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> The Deluxe offers some features the R5E does not (like PCIE lane allocation) and vis-versa. Either one will not hold back your cpu. The on-board sound in the R5E is just fine. None of these on-board audio dacs are audiophile grade anyway, and digital sound - unless it's lossless - is a compromise anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The x265 benchmark requires higher input voltage and vcore on my rig to run at >0.95 efficiency score (may be the most meaningful output of that benchmark if you use it as a brief stress test IMO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) compared to x254, realbench, IBT etc. Don't quite understand why.
> run it after a reboot and have as few background programs running as possible.


Thank you.

As I sead above, running 8C/16T stock (optiimized default) without Pmode = OK
Pmode Enabled = no OK

So I disabled core 0 & 1 in UEFI and no prob with Pmode :



Apart of a dead core, what could it be?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> the deluxe can run 3 cards at x16/16/8 I believe, the R5E is x16/8/8 with 3 cards - . Which is kinda irrelevant unless you have a 40 lane CPU and will make no difference in performance anyway. slots 1 and 3 are the right ones to use on the Deluxe or R5E for 2 cards.


Nice info Jmboy thanks









I think the R5E is the best for me i like the Red/Black layout also the Deluxe have alot of problem (Amazon/Newegg customers feedback )


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dr Mad*
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> As I sead above, running 8C/16T stock (optiimized default) without Pmode = OK
> Pmode Enabled = no OK
> 
> So I disabled core 0 & 1 in UEFI and no prob with Pmode :
> 
> 
> 
> Apart of a dead core, what could it be?


0.995 is excellent. When you disable cores and keep all voltages the same... well you know. Try disabling core 6 and 7, leave 0 and 1 on. Or, increase VCCIN and VCORE until the bench runs clean.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Nice info Jmboy thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the R5E is the best for me i like the Red/Black layout also the Deluxe have alot of problem (Amazon/Newegg customers feedback )


THe R5E is a great choice. BTW i'd bet many of the "problems" on egg and amazon are pilot error.


----------



## Silent Scone

The bench should run on all cores at optimised defaults without a problem - or else it's not really overclocking related


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> The bench should run on all cores at optimised defaults without a problem - or else it's not really overclocking related


yup - so if it runs correctly with 6/7 parked, and with 0/1 parked, but not with all 8 active...? Gotta try increasing voltages, or return it to Intel.


----------



## Silent Scone

I had this same issue, and this is the only thing that's tripped up for me in this way and is repeatable in over a year. I could be wrong but I think the app crash is a configuration issue or bug. The exception is the same each time


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I had this same issue, and this is the only thing that's tripped up for me in this way and is repeatable in over a year. I could be wrong but I think the app crash is a configuration issue or bug. The exception is the same each time


ah - right. unpacking and a fresh install of the benchmark fixed it - right?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> ah - right. unpacking and a fresh install of the benchmark fixed it - right?


That's right, till I replicated it at optimised defaults


----------



## Dr Mad

Well this what happens to me :

- core 0 & 1 disabled = OK
- all cores enabled except 0 = no OK
- all cores enabled except 1 = no OK
- all cores enabled except 7 = no OK

So 6C/12T no matter which cores are disabled, no problem to pass X265 benchmark.

So I removed 2 memory sticks to test in dual channel.

No problem with 8C/16T.

I have another DDR4 kit and I'll try again first in triple channel, then quad and see what happens.

Thank you for your support


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dr Mad*
> 
> Well this what happens to me :
> 
> - core 0 & 1 disabled = OK
> - all cores enabled except 0 = no OK
> - all cores enabled except 1 = no OK
> - all cores enabled except 7 = no OK
> 
> So 6C/12T no matter which cores are disabled, no problem to pass X265 benchmark.
> 
> So I removed 2 memory sticks to test in dual channel.
> 
> No problem with 8C/16T.
> 
> I have another DDR4 kit and I'll try again first in triple channel, then quad and see what happens.
> 
> Thank you for your support


inteeresting... ram? or ram channels? Great detective work!


----------



## Dr Mad

I guess it was just a lucky run.

I can replicate the problem even in dual channel. with different sticks each time.

I think I'm going to use my HTPC SSD with Win7 and see if not related to my Win10 installation.

A friend of mine will come with his 5960X so it will be easier.
Perhaps it's just the mobo but it's a fresh one so I have doubts.
If not, so it would mean the CPU is partly dead somewhat.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dr Mad*
> 
> I guess it was just a lucky run.
> 
> I can replicate the problem even in dual channel. with different sticks each time.
> 
> I think I'm going to use my HTPC SSD with Win7 and see if not related to my Win10 installation.
> 
> A friend of mine will come with his 5960X so it will be easier.
> Perhaps it's just the mobo but it's a fresh one so I have doubts.
> If not, so it would mean the CPU is partly dead somewhat.


That would mean my CPU is also 'partly dead' that I've been using for a year with no issue that hasn't been easily rectified by correcting instability when overclocking.

Have you even looked at the exception code being produced?

Edit: if it helps ease your worry I cannot reproduce this problem on W8.1.


----------



## Silent Scone

Boom.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Is 1.320V to much on adaptive for the vcore? (4.7Ghz 1.320V, 4.2Ghz 1.150V and 1.950V vccin LLC7) I am talking about the long run (2-3 years or so) I know nobody has a final answer to stuff like that, but i would like to hear peoples personal opinion


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> Is 1.320V to much on adaptive for the vcore? (4.7Ghz 1.320V, 4.2Ghz 1.150V and 1.950V vccin LLC7) I am talking about the long run (2-3 years or so) I know nobody has a final answer to stuff like that, but i would like to hear peoples personal opinion


No, it's fine IMO.


----------



## cookiesowns

PMode is more stressful on mem & cache I've noticed when pushing overkill mode.

If you can run no pmode with overkill 2-4x on a 5960X at the same settings where pmode craps out with 2x overkill, I would try tuning VCCIN/cache/vccsa. Or dropping a multi down and see.

I like using x265 as quick stress tests as it uses AVX2 operations, but not like latest P95 where it's pretty much impossible.


----------



## Mainian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Memtest86 is of limited value for memory stability testing. HCI or Google stress test is much better.


Thanks, HCI really showed me that the cache and memory were unstable. But you ate up my whole night!

Seems to be stable @
125 cpu strap
127.3 bclk
37 core
35 cache

32gb @ 2800 16-16-16-36 T2 (1.2 v). -> I've really given up on the memory OC, adding voltage to the modules seems to really negatively affect stability. The XMP profile is stable.

1.31826 vcore
1.28125 cache
1.2 agent (might be auto or a little higher)
1.93 viin

I've done ROG realbench / Aida64 for stability. MemTestPro (HCI) for ram. Any other tests I should run?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> PMode is more stressful on mem & cache I've noticed when pushing overkill mode.
> 
> If you can run no pmode with overkill 2-4x on a 5960X at the same settings where pmode craps out with 2x overkill, I would try tuning VCCIN/cache/vccsa. Or dropping a multi down and see.
> 
> I like using x265 as quick stress tests as it uses AVX2 operations, but not like latest P95 where it's pretty much impossible.


He has already said this happens at optimised defaults, does for me also. I can't reproduce the problem in Windows 8.1. However in Windows 10 with Windows Explorer closed the issue disappears.

I've just successfully run the benchmark 4 times this way. This is also reproducible at optimised defaults


----------



## techjesse

Update







5960X 5408.41 http://valid.x86.fr/t2hgjj


----------



## Trys0meM0re

Hi guys,

Quick question, I have some Kingston memory stock @ 2666 running @ 3200Mhz raised the memory voltage to 1.35 and loosend the timings a bit,
Is running VCCSA at 1.20 damaging? Thx in advance.


----------



## Dr Mad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> He has already said this happens at optimised defaults, does for me also. I can't reproduce the problem in Windows 8.1. However in Windows 10 with Windows Explorer closed the issue disappears.
> 
> I've just successfully run the benchmark 4 times this way. This is also reproducible at optimised defaults


You're absolutely right!
Closing Explorer.exe and I can pass X265 Benchmark not only at optimised defaults but also with my usual overclock. Question is, why do the benchmark work for some people who don't disable Explorer.

Oh and another question, my 5960X (batch J513B133) do Cinebench R15 4500/1.14v and 4700 1.25v but I could'nt pass X265 Benchmark 4700 with 1.37v. I'm a bit surprised since some people here with nearly the same potential OC CPU are doing 4700/1.3v.

Anyway thank you for your help guys


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dr Mad*
> 
> You're absolutely right!
> Closing Explorer.exe and I can pass X265 Benchmark not only at optimised defaults but also with my usual overclock. Question is, why do the benchmark work for some people who don't disable Explorer.
> 
> Oh and another question, my 5960X (batch J513B133) do Cinebench R15 4500/1.14v and 4700 1.25v but I could'nt pass X265 Benchmark 4700 with 1.37v. I'm a bit surprised since some people here with nearly the same potential OC CPU are doing 4700/1.3v.
> 
> Anyway thank you for your help guys


I've asked Havli on HWBOT about it, I will let you know. The faulting offset is the same each time. I still haven't completely ruled out a system issue but the bench is still fairly new so there will be various bugs to sort out.

@Dr Mad What storage devices are you using? More importantly what one are you running the bench from?


----------



## Medusa666

So I left HCI memtest on when I left for work. Coming home it has done 200-400% (had several open due to the memory limit, 16GB in total), reported 0 errors for each.

However, the system has hard locked / freeze, so I had to resort to power button turn off, what is this a sign of?

i.e if the system hard locks during HCI memtest, what is the likely culprit? I have been using the PC non stop for 2-3 days and no problems, only during this benchmark it froze.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Medusa666*
> 
> So I left HCI memtest on when I left for work. Coming home it has done 200-400% (had several open due to the memory limit, 16GB in total), reported 0 errors for each.
> 
> However, the system has hard locked / freeze, so I had to resort to power button turn off, what is this a sign of?
> 
> i.e if the system hard locks during HCI memtest, what is the likely culprit? I have been using the PC non stop for 2-3 days and no problems, only during this benchmark it froze.


most likely cache.


----------



## Koniakki

Just did a quick run of the HWBOT X265 4K bench at my 24/7 settings. CPU Volt= 1.198v Temps=70'OC(Its hot here 29'C/84'F)


----------



## Medusa666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> most likely cache.


I'm at 35 ratio and 0,850v for cache, CPU multi is 40. What do you recommend me doing here? Go back to 30 for cache?

Is cache even relevant? Does it affect performance somehow?


----------



## Silent Scone

Raise VCCIN by 10mv to 20mv and do the same with cache. Attempt the test again


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Medusa666*
> 
> I'm at 35 ratio and 0,850v for cache, CPU multi is 40. What do you recommend me doing here? Go back to 30 for cache?
> 
> Is cache even relevant? Does it affect performance somehow?


yeah - it's relevant. I really don;t know that MB at all. If you can't raise cacheV (and as you raise any voltage rail off the on-die VRM, VCCIN may need a boost)...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Raise VCCIN by 10mv to 20mv and do the same with cache. Attempt the test again


x265 does benefit from increased VCCIN.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yeah - it's relevant. I really don;t know that MB at all. If you can't raise cacheV (and as you raise any voltage rail off the on-die VRM, VCCIN may need a boost)...
> x265 does benefit from increased VCCIN.


It's still failing with 4x instances at UEFI defaults in Windows 10 with the same fault offset code. Let's see what happens when we try the same in W81









I hope I become closer to finding some sort of truth here as I've just managed to break my array so will be recovering that afterward.


----------



## devilhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Boom.


not bad score








here i tested with realtime, it helps for score.


----------



## Silent Scone

Nice









I've just run 4x instances at my overclock on W8.1 without an issue. I can only presume it's an application fault with x265 with something else on my system. Running it once more for good measure


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've just run 4x instances at my overclock on W8.1 without an issue. I can only presume it's an application fault with x265 with something else on my system. Running it once more for good measure
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


oh man - I hope it's not a W10 bug.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> oh man - I hope it's not a W10 bug.


Maybe some kind of HPET bug, I don't know - the fact it's failing on optimized defaults yet works in Win81 flawlessly even in 4x overkill PMODE? Come on ;>


----------



## cookiesowns

Ah,

Didn't see that you guys are on win10. Yeah PMode is an interesting option. Works great without overkill, but when you have all the options checked seemingly okay settings may error out.

Either way always better to have an assortment of your own stability tests when pushing for a high 24/7 overclock.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Maybe some kind of HPET bug, I don't know - the fact it's failing on optimized defaults yet works in Win81 flawlessly even in 4x overkill PMODE? Come on ;>


i gotta switch over to w7 - 8.1 is gone.


----------



## marc0053

Rma replacement from intel. Lets see if i'm lucky like devilhead


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> Rma replacement from intel. Lets see if i'm lucky like devilhead
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Fingers crossed bro!
Wait, what? cooked a chip?


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> Rma replacement from intel. Lets see if i'm lucky like devilhead


Thanks for posting the full batch & Serial.

Fingers crossed. Both of my 2W* chips are pretty decent. That one is probably golden if it's anywhere near the lot of devi's lol.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

I'm sure a lot of you have seen the trouble I've been having overclocking over 4Ghz.
I finally worked it out.

While running HWBot x265 4K Benchmark the app stopped responding and crashed, a little bit of Googling lead me to ram, I lowered my ram from 2668Mhz to 2402Mhz, everything is stable, I can also overclock over 4Ghz with no strange clock drops.

Will teach me for buying budget G-Skill Ripjaws 4's, they didn't like running even 1Mhz over rated speed, will probably replace them with something else further down the track, not that everyday use I'll see and difference between 2666Mhz or 2400Mhz..lol.


----------



## marc0053

Quick run and almost pissed my pants.
Haven't tried lower volts yet.
Tried running R15 with 5.0ghz but failed 1/4 way in.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> Quick run and almost pissed my pants.
> Haven't tried lower volts yet.
> Tried running R15 with 5.0ghz but failed 1/4 way in.


@ what voltage ?


----------



## marc0053

1.4v vcore and 1.35v cache @ 2.05 v input


----------



## devilhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> Quick run and almost pissed my pants.
> Haven't tried lower volts yet.
> Tried running R15 with 5.0ghz but failed 1/4 way in.


Heh, same batch







test it 4.8ghz with realbench, mine needs 1.25v for 15 minutes.


----------



## Silent Scone

I must...not..waste..money on j-batch. It is tempting.


----------



## marc0053

Lowest volts I could do was 4.9ghz @ 1.34V with 1.99V input. BSOD'd when trying to take a screenshot of 1.32Vcore R15 run.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> Lowest volts I could do was 4.9ghz @ 1.34V with 1.99V input. BSOD'd when trying to take a screenshot of 1.32Vcore R15 run.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


So, fill us in... I suspect you've had quite a few chips. Do they hold up (durability) with 1.4V vcore?


----------



## sblantipodi

is HWBOT X265 4K a good tool to test for stability and maximum heat?


----------



## marc0053

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> So, fill us in... I suspect you've had quite a few chips. Do they hold up (durability) with 1.4V vcore?


.

One of my chips I ran 1.48V @ 4.9ghz and 2.11V input for a total of about 40 hours (cumulative benching time) and the only thing that degraded is the cache clocks. I think the reason that cache degraded is because I ran some benches with it at 1.4V and I used to do 4.65ghz and now it is 4.5ghx for the same 1.4V.

Now when I bench my new chips I use 1.35V cache and no more. input volts up to 2.11V and vcore up to 1.48V doesn't seem to have degraded the chip over a period of 40 hours of benching.

I would never run those volts for 24/7 though, only benching.
I usually set vcore to 1.23V and cache at 1.2V. Input volts remain auto.
In total I must have gotten through 15+ retail 5960x chips. This current one I just got is quite a gem and I never seen a chip like it.
The two best chips after this one that I got and still have does cinebench R15 4.73ghz @ 1.3V and cache at 4.65ghz at 1.35V.
They will be up for sale shortly


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> .
> 
> One of my chips I ran 1.48V @ 4.9ghz and 2.11V input for a total of about 40 hours (cumulative benching time) and the only thing that degraded is the cache clocks. I think the reason that cache degraded is because I ran some benches with it at 1.4V and I used to do 4.65ghz and now it is 4.5ghx for the same 1.4V.
> 
> Now when I bench my new chips I use 1.35V cache and no more. input volts up to 2.11V and vcore up to 1.48V doesn't seem to have degraded the chip over a period of 40 hours of benching.
> 
> I would never run those volts for 24/7 though, only benching.
> I usually set vcore to 1.23V and cache at 1.2V. Input volts remain auto.


Thanks Marcoo53! Cache does seem to be a weak(er) link in the architecture.
+1


----------



## cookiesowns

Must... Have... J518B488.

Ugh. Should have signed up for the tuning plan earlier.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> is HWBOT X265 4K a good tool to test for stability and maximum heat?


Well it picked up an instability in my ram even when all other stress tests passed (AIDA64, OCCT, Realbench, XTU, Cinebench),
but it didn't produce any more heat than AIDA64's CPU/FPU/Cache stress test does though.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> Well it picked up an instability in my ram even when all other stress tests passed (AIDA64, OCCT, Realbench, XTU, Cinebench),


Hello

The memory must have been really unstable. I can easily pass x265 when the memory is neither SAT or HCI stable.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> The memory must have been really unstable. I can easily pass x265 when the memory is neither SAT or HCI stable.


Yeah I had to drop it from 2666Mhz to 2400Mhz even though it's rate for 2666Mhz, seems like I made the mistake of trusting budget G-Skill Ripjaw 4's, or the motherboard doesn't like them...lol..
Yet the system will pass hours of every other test out there (AIDA64, XTU, Realbench, OCCT)



Drop the ram to 2400Mhz and it doesn't crash.


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> Yeah I had to drop it from 2666Mhz to 2400Mhz even though it's rate for 2666Mhz, seems like I made the mistake of trusting budget G-Skill Ripjaw 4's, or the motherboard doesn't like them...lol..
> Yet the system will pass hours of every other test out there (AIDA64, XTU, Realbench, OCCT)
> 
> 
> 
> Drop the ram to 2400Mhz and it doesn't crash.


Sounds like cache or VCCSA instability. Or potentially VCCIN.

X265 is an interesting one for sure, especially with PMODE enabled and overkill.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> Sounds like cache or VCCSA instability. Or potentially VCCIN.
> 
> X265 is an interesting one for sure, especially with PMODE enabled and overkill.


You're right.
Couldn't be the cache as everything is set to Auto/stock (3Ghz), so I upped the VCCIN from 1.855v to 1.900v, added a little extra to the cpu offset and it passed first go.

What I found interesting was I stress tested with all the "recommended" tools and my machine pass with no instabilities (crashes, hangs or BSOD) yet 2 minutes of x265 leads to a program crash.

I'm no expert but I'd recommend anyone wanting to stress test completely use x265..


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> You're right.
> Couldn't be the cache as everything is set to Auto/stock (3Ghz), so I upped the VCCIN from 1.855v to 1.900v, added a little extra to the cpu offset and it passed first go.
> 
> What I found interesting was I stress tested with all the "recommended" tools and my machine pass with no instabilities (crashes, hangs or BSOD) yet 2 minutes of x265 leads to a program crash.
> 
> I'm no expert but I'd recommend anyone wanting to stress test completely use x265..


IMO & Experience, x265 is able to catch overall stability in much shorter time than other programs, however due to how x265 behaves it's hard to isolate which specific component is the issue unless you tweak one by one.

How did you stress with the recommended tools? Did you isolate cache/ram with A64 by running 2+ hour on A64 cache only, and stressapp for at least 30minutes? Then HCI+ for minimum of 400% passes?

Ultimately what I do now, is use X265 to test my starting baselines, and then use individual tests like x264, HCI, stressapp, A64, cinebench, to dial the rest in.

If you can pass them all with minimums, and then pass multiple back to back X265 with various settings, then your system should be close to rock solid.


----------



## Blameless

Been testing my replacement 5820k for a few days to break it in and just started to OC it.

Definitely seems to be stronger sample than my original; it's higher leakage, but needs so much less voltage to scale (about 100mv less for the same clocks) that it's actually running cooler at equivalent clocks with the same Nepton 280L AIO.

Old chip was a L431B939, while the replacement is a L523C120.

Right now I'm testing 4.2GHz core, 3.5GHz uncore, with 1.9v input (medium LLC), 1.15v core, 1.075v cache, and +0.01v VCCSA. Memory is back to my previous best 2667 CL12 with very tight secondary and tertiary timings. No issues so far.

100% positive at this point that I destroyed the uncore on my old sample playing with the VLs need to stabilize 4GHz+ uncore. I have no intention of renabling the OC socket on my SOC Champion and will probably limit myself to 3.6GHz uncore clock, 1.1v ring, and +100mV or less VCCSA. Already used my tuning plan, so I don't want to damage this sample until I have some spares.

Might be able to shoot for 4.3GHz everything stable, but that could be a bit warm for my cooling. If so, I'll be pretty content with 4.2GHz.

If ASRock ever gets around to releasing non-bugged post-1.63B firmware I'll probably switch back to my X99 OC Formula since I'm not using the OC socket anyway. Nothing against the X99 SOC Champion, but I anticipate needing the extra DIMM slots and having use for the 4x Ultra M.2 slot on the OC Forumula before too long.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> IMO & Experience, x265 is able to catch overall stability in much shorter time than other programs, however due to how x265 behaves it's hard to isolate which specific component is the issue unless you tweak one by one.
> 
> How did you stress with the recommended tools? Did you isolate cache/ram with A64 by running 2+ hour on A64 cache only, and stressapp for at least 30minutes? Then HCI+ for minimum of 400% passes?
> 
> Ultimately what I do now, is use X265 to test my starting baselines, and then use individual tests like x264, HCI, stressapp, A64, cinebench, to dial the rest in.
> 
> If you can pass them all with minimums, and then pass multiple back to back X265 with various settings, then your system should be close to rock solid.


I did a separate 2 hour cache stress (which I knew would pass as my cache is stock with auto voltage settings), then 4 hours of CPU/FPU/Cache.
I had a strange "out of resources" error with AIDA64 stressing ram, but a email to support and it seems to be a common problem when running Windows 10 and certain ram configs, they are looking into it, something about how Windows 10 addresses ram differently in UEFI/Window 8 mode compared to Legacy.

Did the OCCT large Data set for 4 hours which passed, XTU for 2 hours passed, then X265, 2 minutes in one of the processes crashed, upping the vccin and cpu a little more seems to have stopped the x265 crashing now.

Haven't run stressapp don't have linux installed yet, probably should get around to that soon.

I only have a modest 4Ghz overclock.
Moving from a consumer grade 4790k to a enthusiast 5820k has taught me a lot more about overclocking, there's a heck of a lot more you need to do on a E platform.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> If you can pass them all with minimums, and then pass multiple back to back X265 with various settings, then your system should be close to rock solid.


Just did 2 hours of back to back x265 Benchmark (4k, 2x Overkill mode, Pmode, Realtime, 64bit) not 1 single program crash like before.
Did an hour of AIDA64 CPU/FPU/Cache so far so good.

Had HWMonitor Pro running to record figures, once I was done just minimized to tray.

After all that I was watching Youtube for about 20 minutes, then I maximized HWMonitor to quit and I noticed my CPU clocks dropped to 75Mhz, this didn't show up through all of the benchmarking, just while in chrome watching Youtube, could this be a false reading, or a strange c-state issue, you'd think at 75Mhz your machine would just hang or crash.


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> After all that I was watching Youtube for about 20 minutes, then I maximized HWMonitor to quit and I noticed my CPU clocks dropped to 75Mhz, this didn't show up through all of the benchmarking, just while in chrome watching Youtube, could this be a false reading, or a strange c-state issue, you'd think at 75Mhz your machine would just hang or crash.


Has to be a false reading.

Lowest multiplier that can be set on these parts is twelve and a 75MHz BCLK likely isn't possible or stable either.


----------



## Blameless

Some tests with current settings on new part:

5820K L523C120 @ 4.3GHz core/3.6Ghz uncore, 1.92 vinput (medium LLC), 1.17 vcore, 1.09 vring, +0.02 vccsa offset, 1.05 vccio.

Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR4-2400 CL16 1.2v @ 2667, 12-12-12-28, 40-4-2-10-10-4-4-4-4-267-4-16-T1, 1-1-1-1-1-1-1-1-3, TREFI 20800, TREFI9X 127, 1.34 vdimm, 2.6 vpp.



















Stable in all the things, so far.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> Has to be a false reading.
> 
> Lowest multiplier that can be set on these parts is twelve and a 75MHz BCLK likely isn't possible or stable either.


This just happened, had 2 tabs open in chrome, I paused adamthewoo's latest video, went and turned on the stove, found all of 5 minutes, machine still running fine and no crash:


----------



## Blameless

Has to be some sort of polling/reporting bug.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> Has to be some sort of polling/reporting bug.


Seems that way, can't be from system stability as it doesn't crash or hang when the clocks drop and it would because even the RAM is dropping to 75Mhz,
Plus it's passed hours of stress testing today.

There's another thread talking about the same thing, but the OP has a 4790k.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1574838/strange-bus-clock-drops-and-cpu-frequency-drops


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> Seems that way, can't be from system stability as it doesn't crash or hang when the clocks drop and it would because even the RAM is dropping to 75Mhz,
> Plus it's passed hours of stress testing today.
> 
> There's another thread talking about the same thing, but the OP has a 4790k.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1574838/strange-bus-clock-drops-and-cpu-frequency-drops


use AID64. HWM is a bit buggy.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> Some tests with current settings on new part:
> 
> 5820K L523C120 @ 4.3GHz core/3.6Ghz uncore, 1.92 vinput (medium LLC), 1.17 vcore, 1.09 vring, +0.02 vccsa offset, 1.05 vccio.
> 
> Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR4-2400 CL16 1.2v @ 2667, 12-12-12-28, 40-4-2-10-10-4-4-4-4-267-4-16-T1, 1-1-1-1-1-1-1-1-3, TREFI 20800, TREFI9X 127, 1.34 vdimm, 2.6 vpp.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stable in all the things, so far.


looks like a good chip!


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> use AID64. HWM is a bit buggy.


Used AIDA64 for an hour to monitor and it didn't pick up any idle clock drops,
but I also rolled back to a previous BIOS about an hour ago after reading the latest was a little buggy on the MSI forum, and the 75mhz clock drops on idle stopped in HWMonitor too.
Guess it was a combination of both.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> Used AIDA64 for an hour to monitor and it didn't pick up any idle clock drops,
> but I also rolled back to a previous BIOS about an hour ago after reading the latest was a little buggy on the MSI forum, and the 75mhz clock drops on idle stopped in HWMonitor too.
> Guess it was a combination of both.


Could be. Some times it takes a while for HWM to update synced with bios releases from a dozen vendors.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Fast question!

Cache voltage seems to be jumping a bit, I set 1.150V in Bios and HWM reads 1.183V. I don`t know if this is the case or not.

Also, for Cache/ring voltage, Offset or Manual? Does it have something to say really?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Could be. Some times it takes a while for HWM to update synced with bios releases from a dozen vendors.


HWM seem to always be the last to update recently


----------



## tux1989

Hugh 
I forget to change LLC level previous time


----------



## Blameless

Found a few tests where 1.17 vcore was insufficient, so I'm up to 1.19v now. Other voltages seem pretty solid, though vdimm also needed a slight boost.

Also haven't had any memory training issues to speak of, which is something my other part struggled with.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Could be. Some times it takes a while for HWM to update synced with bios releases from a dozen vendors.


Ok so I left AIDA64 and HWMonitor going all night when I went to bed, I never sleep my machine so it runs all night (other than the screen turns off).

Found this when I got up (AIDA64 on the left, HWMonitor on the right):


The only things running are, uTorrent and Corsair Utility Engine (other than background processes).
Machine woke up fine and I'm using it, did a AIDA64 stress test for 30 minutes which showed no clock drops under load (They always show in the first 5 minutes when it was happening).

There is no way a computer wouldn't crash with a CPU/Memory clock of 5Mhz..


----------



## jdallara

Remember the days when 5Mhz was a hot system...


----------



## tistou77

Hello

What are the frequencies for memory (above 3200mhz) is available that I can use with a strap / BCLK 100 ?
Those available in the bios (3467mhz, etc ...) ?

Thanks


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tistou77*
> 
> Hello
> 
> What are the frequencies for memory (above 3200mhz) is available that I can use with a strap / BCLK 100 ?
> Those available in the bios (3467mhz, etc ...) ?
> 
> Thanks


3200 is it on Haswell-E, no good ratios past that.


----------



## tistou77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> 3200 is it on Haswell-E, no good ratios past that.


Ah ok, I saw 3666mhz memory (G.Skill on R5E and 5960X) but with strap 125 (and I want to stay with strap 100)
I wanted to test the Platinum or G.Skill 3600 but if I can not boot with the memory more than 3200 and strap 100, I will refrain

Thanks


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tistou77*
> 
> Ah ok, I saw 3666mhz memory (G.Skill on R5E and 5960X) but with strap 125 (and I want to stay with strap 100)
> I wanted to test the Platinum or G.Skill 3600 but if I can not boot with the memory more than 3200 and strap 100, I will refrain
> 
> Thanks


Anything past 3200 gets difficult to stabilize on Haswell-E anyway. I haven't seen anything past 3466MHz memtest stable personally.


----------



## mus1mus

Though having a high speed RAM kit may mean easier journey achieving a stable 3200MHz RAM and may be timed tighter. And that kit may be a good bin in that aspect.

Considering IMC is capable of course.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Hello all

Can someone try stressing the cpu from Aida64 for 15m and report back if there is a clock drop to very low clock ?



the strange thats happen @stock setting and HW monitor very low Min clock 75mhz in the IDLE could be Win10 problem ?

I hope someone report back


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello all
> 
> Can someone try stressing the cpu from Aida64 for 15m and report back if there is a clock drop to very low clock ?
> 
> the strange thats happen @stock setting and HW monitor very low Min clock 75mhz in the IDLE could be Win10 problem ?
> 
> I hope someone report back




No issues on my end, maybe it's an issue with the way MSI mobo reports the clocks. During normal use do you ever encounter any random stuttering or issues, usually a sudden drop in frequency will cause massive stuttering during CPU bound tasks. It might also be because you're using HWMonitor and AiDA64 sensors together. Cause it looks like CPU clock, cache clock *and* DRAM clock are all dropping at once. Usually that'll kill the OS if it was happening for real.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> 
> 
> No issues on my end, maybe it's an issue with the way MSI mobo reports the clocks. During normal use do you ever encounter any random stuttering or issues, usually a sudden drop in frequency will cause massive stuttering during CPU bound tasks. It might also be because you're using HWMonitor and AiDA64 sensors together. Cause it looks like CPU clock, cache clock *and* DRAM clock are all dropping at once. Usually that'll kill the OS if it was happening for real.


Thanks you alot .. that test under Win10 right ?

@schoolofmonkey

We have same board and the same problem the clock drop even at stock in Aida64 stress test what you can say now bug or board problem ?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> Ok so I left AIDA64 and HWMonitor going all night when I went to bed, I never sleep my machine so it runs all night (other than the screen turns off).
> 
> Found this when I got up (AIDA64 on the left, HWMonitor on the right):
> 
> 
> The only things running are, uTorrent and Corsair Utility Engine (other than background processes).
> Machine woke up fine and I'm using it, did a AIDA64 stress test for 30 minutes which showed no clock drops under load (They always show in the first 5 minutes when it was happening).
> 
> There is no way a computer wouldn't crash with a CPU/Memory clock of 5Mhz..


actually, you really should avoid running more than one program that will poll the same sensors.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello all
> 
> Can someone try stressing the cpu from Aida64 for 15m and report back if there is a clock drop to very low clock ?
> 
> 
> 
> the strange thats happen @stock setting and HW monitor very low Min clock 75mhz in the IDLE could be Win10 problem ?
> 
> I hope someone report back


it's doing the same on my 6600K/M8E and 4960X/R4BE rigs, but not on this 5960x/R5E.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> it's doing the same on my 6600K/M8E and 4960X/R4BE rigs, but not on this 5960x/R5E.


Could be latest chipset driver ? i try clean install for 8.1/10 & installing 3 bios remove OC ...etc nothing work

sometime in BF4 i got 1sec freeze and the fps drop from +160 to 20









If nothing help so the R5E the way to go ?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Could be latest chipset driver ? i try clean install for 8.1/10 & installing 3 bios remove OC ...etc nothing work
> 
> sometime in BF4 i got 1sec freeze and the fps drop from +160 to 20
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *If nothing help so the R5E the way to go* ?


Well, I do agree with that!
NOt sure what is causing BF4 to freeze on you - sounds like a GPU or OC issue tho.
AIDA is looking into the sensor error.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

@Mr-Dark
I thought we actually got it sorted on the other thread:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1574838/strange-bus-clock-drops-and-cpu-frequency-drops

It stopped for me since switching over to Open Hardware Monitor, no idle clock drops seen in the last 2 hours.
With AIDA64 I was only getting clock drops when my voltages weren't enough for my overclock.

I put it down to Windows 10 and how AIDA64/HWMonitor are communicating with the motherboard, could be BIOS could be drivers.
Over in the other thread Z974790k were suffering the same problem and both were running Windows 10.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Well, I do agree with that!
> NOt sure what is causing BF4 to freeze on you - sounds like a GPU or OC issue tho.
> AIDA is looking into the sensor error.


I will drop the gpu clock 30mhz and test again (1544mhz OC )

if the same i will gave up and add 200$ for the R5E








Quote:


> @Mr-Dark
> I thought we actually got it sorted on the other thread:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1574838/strange-bus-clock-drops-and-cpu-frequency-drops
> 
> It stopped for me since switching over to Open Hardware Monitor, no idle clock drops seen in the last 2 hours.
> With AIDA64 I was only getting clock drops when my voltages weren't enough for my overclock.
> 
> I put it down to Windows 10 and how AIDA64/HWMonitor are communicating with the motherboard, could be BIOS could be drivers.
> Over in the other thread Z974790k were suffering the same problem and both were running Windows 10.


But i still have FPS drop to 20 from +160


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> if the same i will gave up and add 200$ for the R5E
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But i still have FPS drop to 20 from +160


You're running a custom GPU BIOS aren't you?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> You're running a custom GPU BIOS aren't you?


Yes its me..


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Yes its me..


Ding ding, tried flashing the stock back to the card and see what happens?
I ran a custom BIOS on my Galaxy GTX780ti HOF and it overclocked good, but would have issues with prolonged game play..


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> Ding ding, tried flashing the stock back to the card and see what happens?
> I ran a custom BIOS on my Galaxy GTX780ti HOF and it overclocked good, but would have issues with prolonged game play..


My gpus both overclock since April and i have no problem at all ...

also now the wired thing i can play GTA V / BF3 with no problem at all


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> My gpus both overclock since April and i have no problem at all ...
> 
> also now the wired thing i can play GTA V / BF3 with no problem at all


Have you had Windows 10 since April or the latest Windows 10 drivers...
Things change, and they changed at lot when Windows 10 rolled out, you can't even use the Windows 8.1 Nvidia drivers on Windows 10.


----------



## Desolutional

Those Custom vBIOS can mess about with the way nVidia drivers operate too, so their GPU Boost 2.0 and other "intelligent" GPU clock changing mechanisms can be messed up if you're gaming for a long time. I wish it was just like the old days, where you got to keep a certain GPU core clock, and it wasn't affected by voltage and temperature. Really annoying "feature".


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> Have you had Windows 10 since April or the latest Windows 10 drivers...
> Things change, and they changed at lot when Windows 10 rolled out, you can't even use the Windows 8.1 Nvidia drivers on Windows 10.


My gpus OC under 8.1 and after update to Win10 I have no problem no idea why BF4 go very bad maybe the latest driver ?

@Jpmboy

Its here for 560$


Quote:


> Those Custom vBIOS can mess about with the way nVidia drivers operate too, so their GPU Boost 2.0 and other "intelligent" GPU clock changing mechanisms can be messed up if you're gaming for a long time. I wish it was just like the old days, where you got to keep a certain GPU core clock, and it wasn't affected by voltage and temperature. Really annoying "feature".


My gpus OC like the old day boost completely disable no way my OC unstable since April till now no single crash/stop working

also my gpus stable @1560mhz but i drop the clock to 1544mhz so i have no problem with stability


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> My gpus OC under 8.1 and after update to Win10 I have no problem no idea why BF4 go very bad maybe the latest driver ?
> 
> @Jpmboy
> 
> Its here for 560$
> 
> 
> My gpus OC like the old day boost completely disable no way my OC unstable since April till now no single crash/stop working
> 
> also my gpus stable @1560mhz but i drop the clock to 1544mhz so i have no problem with stability


pretty expensive to get a MB in Jordan.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> pretty expensive to get a MB in Jordan.


No its very very cheap compared to other part lool

GTX 980 G1 = 650$
GTX 970 G1= 490$
Titan-X = 1260$
980 Ti G1 = 880$

Corsair H110I GT = 230$

the motherboard have reasonable price


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> pretty expensive to get a MB in Jordan.


Even more so if it doesn't fix the issue.

I was getting the clock drops in AIDA64 when overclocked during a stress test, but adding a little more voltage stopped that. (Worked that out as the x265 Benchmark crashed, can do hours of back to back runs now..lol)
Then HWMonitor was showing 75Mhz clock drops while idle/desktop, AIDA64 did too when monitoring overnight, but it was more like 9Mhz, which is impossible because the OS would of crashed or hung, which it didn't.
Swapping to Open Hardware monitor now it doesn't show any idle clock drops.
Could be a sensor, bios, driver or Windows 10 issue, but it doesn't seem like faulty hardware.

@Mr-Dark is having the same issue.
But BF3/BF4 has drastic frame drops in game, that never happened to me,
We both have the X99a Gaming 7 board, but I'm running a MSI GTX980ti Gaming, when he is running GTX970's with custome BIOS.
Both of us are running Windows 10.

Oh and here, my MSI GTX980ti Gaming costed me $1099


----------



## GameBoy

Just received my GA-X99-SLI and 5820k (J51 batch) today, upgrading from an i7 860 setup that has served me well for the last 5 years or so. Will update when it's all set up, hoping to get around 4.5ghz out of it.


----------



## Blameless

New 5820k sample seems to have one core that is notably weaker than the rest. It needs about 20mV more than the others to consistently pass long runs of 384k to 480k FFT sizes in P95. It's still an impressive clocker at the voltages I'm giving it, but it is annoying to be held back by.


----------



## Silent Scone

lol are you running 28.5 on that chip as well?


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> lol are you running 28.5 on that chip as well?


No reason not to. First chip's _cores_ were undegraded after several hundred hours of 28.5 and I'm keeping total package power in the same ballpark with the new chip. Unless it's significantly more fragile, I don't anticipate any core related issues. If it is significantly more fragile, I'd like it to piss off and die sooner rather than later so I can find a sample that isn't useless.

I'm just not running the uncore anywhere near as high as on my previous sample. OC Socket is switched off, so only default uncore supply voltage (or whatever one wishes to call whatever the heck VL6 actually does), only 3.6GHz on the uncore, I'm limiting my vring to 1.1 or below, and vccsa to less than 50mV extra.


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> No reason not to. First chip's _cores_ were undegraded after several hundred hours of 28.5 and I'm keeping total package power in the same ballpark with the new chip. Unless it's significantly more fragile, I don't anticipate any core related issues. If it is significantly more fragile, I'd like it to piss off and die sooner rather than later so I can find a sample that isn't useless.
> 
> I'm just not running the uncore anywhere near as high as on my previous sample. OC Socket is switched off, so only default uncore supply voltage (or whatever one wishes to call whatever the heck VL6 actually does), only 3.6GHz on the uncore, I'm limiting my vring to 1.1 or below, and vccsa to less than 50mV extra.


What do you actually use your rig for, apart from endless hours of P95, just curious. ??


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> No reason not to. First chip's _cores_ were undegraded *after several hundred hours of 28.5* and I'm keeping total package power in the same ballpark with the new chip. Unless it's significantly more fragile, I don't anticipate any core related issues. If it is significantly more fragile, I'd like it to piss off and die sooner rather than later so I can find a sample that isn't useless.
> 
> I'm just not running the uncore anywhere near as high as on my previous sample. OC Socket is switched off, so only default uncore supply voltage (or whatever one wishes to call whatever the heck VL6 actually does), only 3.6GHz on the uncore, I'm limiting my vring to 1.1 or below, and vccsa to less than 50mV extra.


----------



## dansi

I know this is old, but does RVE and X99 need to stick with Intel recommended VCCIN = +0.4v VCore?

My present ratio is VCCIN = +0.65V Vcore. lol!

I can survive with lowest vcore no problem 99% of time. Rare times I get cold boot overclock failure but a hard power down/up works.









Just not sure i am killing the chip slowly.

Scary ....
Quote:


> http://rog.asus.com/244672013/labels/featured/introduction-to-fully-integrated-voltage-regulators-fivr-on-maximus-vi/
> 
> Above the safe range can cause long-term damage due to a larger than necessary potential difference. This is the same reasoning why DDR3 voltage should not exceed 1.5V, as the CPU Uncore can be damaged.


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moorhen2*
> 
> What do you actually use your rig for, apart from endless hours of P95, just curious. ??


Elite: Dangerous (w/ occasional recording/streaming) and a few other games; encoding/transcoding; DNA phylogeny work (essentially database software) and geochemical modling, often in VMs; various distributed computing projects ([email protected] on the GPUs and Prime95 on the CPU) during off hours; and various other general purpose tasks.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dansi*
> 
> I know this is old, but does RVE and X99 need to stick with Intel recommended VCCIN = +0.4v VCore?
> 
> My present ratio is VCCIN = +0.65V Vcore. lol!
> 
> I can survive with lowest vcore no problem 99% of time. Rare times I get cold boot overclock failure but a hard power down/up works.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just not sure i am killing the chip slowly.
> 
> Scary ....


That voltage differential isn't an Intel recommendation.

At stock you are giving VCCIN about 700mV more than vcore, and most OCers are probably running VCCIN quite a bit higher than +0.4v over vcore.


----------



## dansi

Asus claims it is Intel recommended.

Though Asus did not put it in an article for X99, i guess it is safe to ignore the differential for HW-e.

Glad to hear many OCers are running past the differential just like me.


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dansi*
> 
> Asus claims it is Intel recommended.


Probably just some odd wording that got lost in translation.

One look at the stock VIDs of Haswell-E parts and the nominal input voltage ranges shows that Intel is typically setting vcore far more than 0.4v below vinput.

The 0.4v differential mentioned is likely meant as the minimum usable differential.


----------



## Desolutional

VCCIN is entirely chip dependent on HW-E. There's no "golden rule" or offset to choose a good VCCIN. The VCCIN doesn't just affect Vcore, it affects the cache, system agent and FIVR.

Also my lawd, several *hundred* hours of Prime95 on an OCed chip. No wonder you keep killing these things.


----------



## Silent Scone

And the logic circle continues


----------



## GreedyMuffin

I myself are running 1,950 with LLC 8 which gives me 1.970v max, hope it`s safe for 24/7 lol ^^

Running sig for the rest. (1.315V 4.7Ghz core, 4.2Ghz 1,150V cache) and system agent at offset of 0.200.

Anyhow, I know Asus recommends active cooling on vrms and stuff beyond 4000mhz, but my case airflow is pretty good now after i got the last NB pro something 140mm fans. I can touch all 4 heatsinks on my WS board without a issue, i guess i don`t need to actively cool it then? I guess not as the temp can`t be that high anyhow, the hottest heatsink is the one that cools down the PLX chips.

I am happy with my overclock now, been running Nacl the whole day without an issue ([email protected]) and it gives me around 75¤C on the hottest core which the package temps is also the same. Aida64 gives me the same temps +/- a degree or two tops. So pretty a-ok on a singel 360 rad for both cpu and gpus. ^^


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Also my lawd, several *hundred* hours of Prime95 on an OCed chip. No wonder you keep killing these things.


That dead Haswell-E had fewer stress test hours on it than any other OCed CPU in my possession (and there are about a dozen CPUs that have been OCed currently in my possession), other than this brand new part, of course. Pretty much all of my CPUs eventually see at least a few thousand hours of stress testing, and far more than that amount of time of heavy continuous use...the overwhelming majority of them are still working without issue.

Anyway, I isolated the cause of failure, with good certainty, to be a weak uncore/excessive uncore clock/volts/VLs. 90% of the time I ran Prime on the part was within the first month I had it, and I didn't start encountering issues until after I moved the part to my SOC Champion and starting pushing the uncore well past what was attainable on my OC Formula. The part remained stable with the same core OC and vcore throughout the time I had it, even when I needed significant overvolting of the uncore to keep it stable at stock. No doubt stress testing resulted in faster degradation of the uncore, but it was only fast enough to be an issue because the uncore was pushed too far.

Ultimately, my first sample was a necessary sacrifice so that I can better understand the limitations of the silicon. My goal with OCing has always been, to extract the most performance from a part possible, under the most demanding scenarios, while achieving stock or better levels of stability. I'm looking for settings that will execute any code conceivable without appreciably degrading the part over the time I intend to keep it.

Maybe my first sample wasn't representative. Maybe I'll kill this new sample as well. I doubt this will be the case, but I'll learn from such an occurrence, and I'll keep refining my settings until I have discovered the best way to take advantage of the margins of whatever chips survive.

I'm not going to stop running tests because the tests get better at extracting performance from my hardware, I'll adjust my settings so that the hardware can survive. A few parts may need to die in the process of finding out where the boundary between probably safe and probably not safe are, but that's trial and error that can't really be substituted with anything else...unless I want to sacrifice even more performance or confidence in stability.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

I can confirm cache degradation. My old 5820K could first run 4.5Ghz uncore 1.25V, after a while 4.375Ghz etc, i had to move down to 4Ghz 1.100V to keep it stable, i RMA`ed the chip and got a refund. That sucks..

-nvm-


----------



## Cutbait

I was a bit concerned about not being able to use Prime95 to help dial in an overclock on my Haswell-E system. Relied upon it so heavily in the past. Nothing else seemed to work as well

But dailing in an OC with the various tools available now has been very smooth and effective on my end. RealBench, x264 benchmark and AIDA64 for cache etc... Served me very well they have. HWBOT x265 Benchmark has been a good one too.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> nice work on that kit. See if it can aim for 1T though


Three weeks later and I finally got around to giving 1T a go at 3200 for my Corsair LPX 2666C15 sticks, lol
Trying 15-17-17-35 1t at 1.35v in bios, all sub timings left at presets. Nothing to out of the ordinary I imagine, but I am tickled none the less









but just running a humble 3800 uncore clock at the moment with cache just a bit over stock voltage





I take things slow here, will probably run as is for a few weeks before I invest more into cache and sub timings.

Props to all the good advice here by the way


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cutbait*
> 
> I was a bit concerned about not being able to use Prime95 to help dial in an overclock on my Haswell-E system. Relied upon it so heavily in the past. Nothing else seemed to work as well
> 
> But dailing in an OC with the various tools available now has been very smooth and effective on my end. RealBench, x264 benchmark and AIDA64 for cache etc... Served me very well they have. HWBOT x265 Benchmark has been a good one too.
> 
> Three weeks later and I finally got around to giving 1T a go at 3200 for my Corsair LPX 2666C15 sticks, lol
> Trying 15-17-17-35 1t at 1.35v in bios, all sub timings left at presets. Nothing to out of the ordinary I imagine, but I am tickled none the less
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but just running a humble 3800 uncore clock at the moment with cache just a bit over stock voltage
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I take things slow here, will probably run as is for a few weeks before I invest more into cache and sub timings.
> 
> Props to all the good advice here by the way


those are some pretty good 2666 sticks!









p95 is totally unnecessary if the objective is a good 24/7 OC. There are so many other tools that will establish stability and not degrade a cpu while doing so - which then leads to an inevitable voltage adjustment, and more p95 testing - perseverating to the same error. It's fine for low OCs, or low core/thread counts but not much more.


----------



## cookiesowns

There's also a good reason why FMA3 and AVX2 instructions on Xeons result in a maximum boost cap, and different TDP parameters









That said,

Anyone have any idea about 101x BSOD errors? This chip that has a low VID seems to be very finnicky on the FIVR. Cache seems to be good, cores are half solid as well. But I keep getting x101 errors for the life of me.

I'm at 1.95 VCCIN and L6 LLC for 1.215V 4.6 and 1.2V 4.3 cache.

1.96 VCCIN L7 LLC and 1.285V 4.7 and 1.25v 4.5 cache ( a64 tested ) is gaming and streaming stable for the longest time, but if I fire up x264 after 2-3 passes it's a x101.

I backed it down to known good 4.6 settings and the same shizz.

I already went from 1.285V to 1.3V for vcore @ 4.7 and nope, same error, if not errors faster.

4.6 went from 1.20V to 1.215V same thing..


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> I can confirm cache degradation. My old 5820K could first run 4.5Ghz uncore 1.25V, after a while 4.375Ghz etc, i had to move down to 4Ghz 1.100V to keep it stable, i RMA`ed the chip and got a refund. That sucks..
> 
> -nvm-


1.25v is not all that high? And it degraded so rapidly at that modest voltage? Not to be mean to you, but I hope that was just because you got stuck with a bad sample. I would have thought that 1.25v would be "safe" for the long term provided temps were under control (< 75c). What is the "safe" zone for haswell-e?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> 1.25v is not all that high? And it degraded so rapidly at that modest voltage? Not to be mean to you, but I hope that was just because you got stuck with a bad sample. I would have thought that 1.25v would be "safe" for the long term provided temps were under control (< 75c). What is the "safe" zone for haswell-e?


I ran 1.26v ring for 6 months. No problems here.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> I can confirm cache degradation. My old 5820K could first run 4.5Ghz uncore 1.25V, after a while 4.375Ghz etc, i had to move down to 4Ghz 1.100V to keep it stable, i RMA`ed the chip and got a refund. That sucks..
> 
> -nvm-


The chip needs "breaking in" when fresh off the Silicon factory. Usually that takes a few hours depending on usage, upon popping it in the mobo. During this time you'll probably notice that core and cache require more voltage over time to get stable. Eventually that voltage stays stable. E.g. day zero chip runs 4.5GHz at 1.2V. After one hour, needs 1.25V for 4.5GHz. After a few hours needs 1.28V for 4.5GHz - it then settles at 1.28V and never increases. I prefer keeping my cache below 1.20~1.25V, but that's just me being "safe".


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Yeah, But i had to rma because i didn`t make it to boot at stock voltage, windows would freeze in matter of seconds, bad thing is that the cpu was a good overclocker, did 4.5Ghz 1.250V and 4.5Ghz 1.215V cache/core.

My theory is that the cpu was defective from the start but took months to be defective enough for show.

EDIT: I moved down from my oc in sig, to 4.5Ghz 1.2V Vccin 1.920V llc 8 and 4.0Ghz 1.050V cache, that should be pretty safe for 24/7 as the temps don`t exceed 65¤C when folding nacl.


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cutbait*
> 
> I was a bit concerned about not being able to use Prime95 to help dial in an overclock on my Haswell-E system. Relied upon it so heavily in the past. Nothing else seemed to work as well
> 
> But dailing in an OC with the various tools available now has been very smooth and effective on my end. RealBench, x264 benchmark and AIDA64 for cache etc... Served me very well they have. HWBOT x265 Benchmark has been a good one too.


One's goals for the part are going to determine the tools to focus on.

Prime95 can still find issues that almost nothing else will reveal and can often pinpoint the cause of the issue, once you learn what FFT sizes are most likely to fail due to what...you just can't push the clocks or volts many here are pushing if you want your part to survive. Want 4.5GHz on water? Don't use recent versions of Prime95.

Had I not been using Prime95, I probably wouldn't have noticed that my cache settings weren't tenable until the CPU's warranty was near expiration, or worse, until I had removed the part from my primary setup and moved it to a system that actually pays bills. If I'm going to break something, I want to break it sooner rather than later.

Want to ensure the part can handle anything conceivable at ~4.2GHz? Very few things are going to find core/uncore weaknesses faster or with more precision, once you get a handle on what FFT sizes are most likely to cause problems where.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cutbait*
> 
> Trying 15-17-17-35 1t at 1.35v in bios, all sub timings left at presets. Nothing to out of the ordinary I imagine, but I am tickled none the less
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but just running a humble 3800 uncore clock at the moment with cache just a bit over stock voltage
> 
> I take things slow here, will probably run as is for a few weeks before I invest more into cache and sub timings.


So far I'm finding DDR4/Haswell-E to respond well to secondary and tertiary timing tweaks. The Micron ICs in my Ballistix can't clock much above 2800 without voltage I consider excessive, but I've been able to get some pretty impressive performance out of them at 2400-2667 by adjusting timings.

Same memory timings:

http://cdn.overclock.net/e/ec/ec4fd968_cachemem.png - 4.1GHz uncore

http://cdn.overclock.net/3/34/34900993_cachemem.png - 3.6GHz uncore

Will be interesting to see what that Corsair kit of yours does once you start to tighten things up.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> There's also a good reason why FMA3 and AVX2 instructions on Xeons result in a maximum boost cap, and different TDP parameters


Probably because they can make the chip pull assloads of current.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> Anyone have any idea about 101x BSOD errors? This chip that has a low VID seems to be very finnicky on the FIVR. Cache seems to be good, cores are half solid as well. But I keep getting x101 errors for the life of me.


Anytime I've gotten 101 BSODs it's either wrong (too high or too low) input voltage, or not enough vcore.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> 1.25v is not all that high? And it degraded so rapidly at that modest voltage? Not to be mean to you, but I hope that was just because you got stuck with a bad sample. I would have thought that 1.25v would be "safe" for the long term provided temps were under control (< 75c). What is the "safe" zone for haswell-e?


My sample degraded faster, and with less voltage, though I was probably pushing more strenuous tests.

My limit is now 1.1v cache, and I'm not even going to bother trying for high uncore clocks.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> The chip needs "breaking in" when fresh off the Silicon factory. Usually that takes a few hours depending on usage, upon popping it in the mobo. During this time you'll probably notice that core and cache require more voltage over time to get stable. Eventually that voltage stays stable. E.g. day zero chip runs 4.5GHz at 1.2V. After one hour, needs 1.25V for 4.5GHz. After a few hours needs 1.28V for 4.5GHz - it then settles at 1.28V and never increases. I prefer keeping my cache below 1.20~1.25V, but that's just me being "safe".


My dead sample had a normal break in, as did my new one (and pretty much every Intel part I've had since Wolfdale).

The cache degradation I saw was long after this and was unmistakable. Settings that were previously stable for dozens of hours of testing and hundreds of reboot cycles started failing memory training, giving errors in tests, then errors in everyday use, then failing to POST at stock, with rapidly increasing voltage needed to make it work well below previously stable clocks.

Basically, it was more or less this timeline:

Week 1 - Looping tests at stock to break in the part.
Week 2 - Tweak and test my way up to a stable 4.1GHz core/3.6GHz uncore
Week 3-20 - Normal use, intermittent testing/benching, using 4.1/3.6 as a safe fallback. No issues.
Week 20 - Retest chip for degradation, find no sign of degradation, move chip to new board, upgrade cooling.
Week 21 - Tweak, test, and break in core at 4.2GHz, then uncore at 4-4.2GHz, settle on 4.2/4.1GHz. No issues.
Week 22 - Verify OC stability, no issues.
Week 22-25 - Normal use, everything seems fine.
Week 25 - Memory training errors start to become a noticeable issue. Stress tests reveal no issues.
Week 26 - Memory training errors worsen, still not finding issues in any stress tests...fall back to 4GHz uncore and loosen memory timings to mitigate training issues.
Week 27 - Start hammering the snot out of the chip each weekend trying to confirm degradation.
Week 28 - Errors show up in tests, extra ~50mv needed on vring and vccsa
Week 29 - Even more voltage needed, chip starts failing to complete memory traning 100% of the time, then starts failing to post.
Week 30 - Need to use the the slow mode/fail safe switch to get into the UEFI after clearing CMOS. Use stock uncore speed with 1.2v ring, +200mV VCCSA, and underclocked memory to make the system stable until RMA is approved.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> There's also a good reason why FMA3 and AVX2 instructions on Xeons result in a maximum boost cap, and different TDP parameters
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That said,
> 
> Anyone have any idea about 101x BSOD errors? This chip that has a low VID seems to be very finnicky on the FIVR. Cache seems to be good, cores are half solid as well. But I keep getting x101 errors for the life of me.
> 
> I'm at 1.95 VCCIN and L6 LLC for 1.215V 4.6 and 1.2V 4.3 cache.
> 
> 1.96 VCCIN L7 LLC and 1.285V 4.7 and 1.25v 4.5 cache ( a64 tested ) is gaming and streaming stable for the longest time, but if I fire up x264 after 2-3 passes it's a x101.
> 
> I backed it down to known good 4.6 settings and the same shizz.
> 
> I already went from 1.285V to 1.3V for vcore @ 4.7 and nope, same error, if not errors faster.
> 
> 4.6 went from 1.20V to 1.215V same thing..


so of course it will not do that at default settings I'm sure. A 101 would normally be vcore or insufficient VCCIN, but on this platform, try raising both vccio's a couple of notches - 1.0625V vs 1.05. Other than that - no idea.









lol - I was messing with BCLK on a 6600K/Max 8 Extreme rig and borked windows 10.


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> so of course it will not do that at default settings I'm sure. A 101 would normally be vcore or insufficient VCCIN, but on this platform, try raising both vccio's a couple of notches - 1.0625V vs 1.05. Other than that - no idea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol - I was messing with BCLK on a 6600K/Max 8 Extreme rig and borked windows 10.


Ya, win 10 gets corrupt easy. I stopped benching/testing on win 10 on that reason.

VCCIO is already at 1.0625







Raising vCore seems to help it some. This chip just behaves quite different than my personal chip. It being higher leakage and run hotter doesn't help it I guess. Even though it has a lower VID.


----------



## Koniakki

Hey guys, can someone please tell me if x265 bench when run 4x overkill 4K its normal to stop like in the screenshot below(39% and 51%)?

Or is it because of some error because of my OC?


----------



## Blameless

That is not normal. It looks like two of the x265 instances have frozen.


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> That is not normal. It looks like two of the x265 instances have frozen.


So I guess my OC is unstable.. Well, back to the bios for the 547th time...


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koniakki*
> 
> Hey guys, can someone please tell me if x265 bench when run 4x overkill 4K its normal to stop like in the screenshot below(39% and 51%)?
> 
> Or is it because of some error because of my OC?


I had this issue with Windows 10 @ optimised defaults - even with two instances. On W81 I can pass 4 no problems repeatedly. Check the crash exception.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I had this issue with Windows 10 @ optimised defaults.


Makes 2 of us..
Guess we've got to keep waiting until software, drivers and BIOS's become more Windows 10 friendly..lol


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Anyone got other problems with windows 10? I mean if one benchmark fails due an OS, can others fail as well for the same reason?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> Anyone got other problems with windows 10? I mean if one benchmark fails due an OS, can other fail as well for the same reason?


Not really a question that can be answered, there are going to be legacy application that will have issues. This is the first time I've had a problem with a benchmark, given the nature it's very easy to point to instability as the culprit. I've just this moment checked my inbox on HW and have had a reply from Havli the author.
Quote:


> Hello,
> 
> I did some testing and I can say for sure this issue is caused by the encoder. Also I tried three different builds and all of them are randomly crashing on windows 10 & Pmode. Unfortunately there is no solution other than either not using Pmode or windows 10.


So the encoder is causing the application crash.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> Anyone got other problems with windows 10? I mean if one benchmark fails due an OS, can other fail as well for the same reason?


A couple of us have come across polling issues with AIDA64 and HWMonitor, where they register unrealistic clock drops (9Mhz is the lowest), switching to Open Hardware Monitor fixed it.
But it's hard to switch when you use AIDA64 for stress testing.

I had x265 Benchmark crash when doing a 4k test with 2x Overkill, Pmode, Realtime, but I think that was my overclock as increasing my VCCIN and CPU voltage stopped it.
When I say crash 1 instance of x265 stopped the other kept going, sort of like what happen with you, but mine threw up a x265.exe stopped responding.


----------



## Silent Scone

Yes I wouldn't want people to automatically assume this is the same issue. Instability can cause the encoder to crash also. This is the fault offset received with PMODE on Windows 10. The encoder will drop one or more instances and continue with the others - this is reproducible each time.

Faulting application name: x265-64.exe, version: 1.7.0.374, time stamp: 0x55b5e31e
Faulting module name: ntdll.dll, version: 10.0.10240.16430, time stamp: 0x55c59f92
Exception code: 0xc0000025
Fault offset: 0x0000000000092ed0
Faulting process ID: 0xeac
Faulting application start time: 0x01d0e74c6ba0d9c1
Faulting application path: C:\Users\Michael\Desktop\HWBOT_x265_Benchmark_final_portable\x265\x265-64.exe
Faulting module path: C:\Windows\SYSTEM32\ntdll.dll
Report ID: ef6284a5-1897-47a3-a6c6-08b871e1f99c
Faulting package full name:
Faulting package-relative application ID:


----------



## Kimir

Good to know, guess I'll plug my w8.1 if I wanna try to get a better score.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Damn, I might go back to 8.1. Chrome and such seems faster. along with my boot time it`s really slow compared to before.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Good to know, guess I'll plug my w8.1 if I wanna try to get a better score.


win 7 will score higher than 8.1. And no dropped "Parts".









here's a (maybe) useful toggle: Enable F8 safemode with windows 10:

Win 10 F8 safe mode:
bcdedit /set {default} bootmenupolicy legacy
bcdedit /set {default} bootmenupolicy standard


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> Damn, I might go back to 8.1. Chrome and such seems faster. along with my boot time it`s really slow compared to before.


Seems a bit drastic lol.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Seems a bit drastic lol.


Haha, Not at all. People who run a clean install can often fix some issues with windows 10, i will try that and if that dosen`t help i will just install 8.1 and live with that for a while ^!^


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> win 7 will score higher than 8.1. And no dropped "Parts".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here's a (maybe) useful toggle: Enable F8 safemode with windows 10:
> 
> Win 10 F8 safe mode:
> bcdedit /set {default} bootmenupolicy legacy
> bcdedit /set {default} bootmenupolicy standard


That's one setup I didn't made yet on the R5E. I have some more spare ssd to put w7 on it, it's better for 3D11 anyway, so when I get the time I'll make one.

Not sure what you mean about dropped parts, and with bcdedit, I'd rather not touch that, I have a tendency to bork my windows everytime I do so lol.


----------



## Blameless

This new 5820k is pretty high leakage and seems to like input voltage more than my original sample. 4.3GHz was running a bit too hot for my liking with the voltages I need to make it unconditionally stable on my cooling, so I've backed off to 4.2GHz.

I tried 4.25GHz core, 3.625GHz uncore, and the memory at DDR4-2750, with the 1.25x ratio, which seemed to be viable, but increased strap (and the corresponding decrease in memory multiplier) resulted in much looser RTLs, which meant memory performance was worse than 3.6GHz uncore/2667MT/s, even with identical timings. I attempted to tighten the IOLs enough to get the RTLs in the same ballpark as with the 1.00x strap, but this resulted in no POST and I don't feel like throwing voltage at it.

Final 24/7 settings look like they are going to be 4.2GHz core, 3.6GHz uncore, DDR-2667 CL12, with 1.92 vinput (medium LLC), 1.17 vcore, 1.09 vring, +0.015 vccsa, 1.05 vccio, and 1.35 vdimm.


----------



## GunnzAkimbo

cracked 120,000 (by a hair)

Using a new bios on the godlike (1.21) with XMP profile 1 3000Mhz, 5960 @ 4.375, Ring @ 3.375.

ALL auto volt settings (nothing is manually dialed in except the multis) just to see what the boards auto defaults can do.

New bios is very touchy with changes in ring clocks


----------



## Blameless

Stable memory settings on this new 5820k sample and my Ballistix Sport 2400 kit:










Not too shabby for 3.6GHz uncore and the cheapest four DIMM kit I could find in January.


----------



## rmp459

Any of you have issues with 8.1 crashing continuously after a few failed overclock attempts?
I feel like I used to be able to use Win7 all day long finding stable, or barely stable clocks. With 8.1, I am starting to believe that the OS is corrupt now or something. Ran 3 days at 1.225v vcore and now I cant even find 15-20 mins stable in AIDA64 @ 1.25v. Chip is brand new and hasnt been over 1.28v yet, so I doubt its a problem with it.

I mean I can always add more voltage and see, but I'd prefer not to - I'm still in the "getting a feel for this chip" stage.


----------



## Silent Scone

Have you toyed with the uncore at all? If you're finding it unstable when simply running AIDA tests it's not likely to be corruption depending on the exception codes being recieved


----------



## Blameless

If the chip is brand new it's quite possible it was still being broken in when you discovered your "stable" settings. You may well need to reevaluate the OC.

OS corruption shouldn't be crashing stress tests, normally you'd fail to get into Windows or specific OS processes would fail to run, but you may want to run chkdsk /f and sfc /scannow regardless.


----------



## rmp459

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Have you toyed with the uncore at all? If you're finding it unstable when simply running AIDA tests it's not likely to be corruption depending on the exception codes being recieved


Can't recall what I had it set to last night, will have to check when I get home. It was either 1.15v or 1.05v with auto multiplier, maybe i should lock it at 30 or something and stabilize the cores first.
VRIN was around 1.94 @ idle and 1.97 @ load. 45x multi.
Been playing with vcore from 1.22-> 1.26. I had 2 hours stress and 36 hours doing misc stable @ 1.22 and 4.5ghz. All of a sudden I'm not getting 15 mins of aida64... weird. Wasn't planning on reinstalling the OS a third time.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> If the chip is brand new it's quite possible it was still being broken in when you discovered your "stable" settings. You may well need to reevaluate the OC.
> 
> OS corruption shouldn't be crashing stress tests, normally you'd fail to get into Windows or specific OS processes would fail to run, but you may want to run chkdsk /f and sfc /scannow regardless.


Been seeing more of that phenomenon as well the more I read. Seems these things settle in and require a little more voltage as they start getting going.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> If the chip is brand new it's quite possible it was still being broken in when you discovered your "stable" settings. You may well need to reevaluate the OC.
> 
> OS corruption shouldn't be crashing stress tests, normally you'd fail to get into Windows or specific OS processes would fail to run, but you may want to run chkdsk /f and sfc /scannow regardless.


+1 Sometime when you OC new cpu it will ask for more voltage after sometime

My 4790k at the first hours done 2h stress testing @4.6Ghz 1.21v but after 1 month @stock setting i try to OC again and its need 1.28v for 4.6ghz loool

and now my 5820k need 1.18v for 4.2ghz at the first hours its need 1.15v if i remember correctly


----------



## Kutalion

Watching this, you guys are so lucky. I got a potato 5820k chip which isnt stable @ 4.3ghz under 1.32 vcore. Been at it for days. At least i can oc cache easily due to oc socket on asus x99-s.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Guys is there any way to ask amazon/Newegg for 5820k J batch or ? or there is any place i can get J batch ?

From US any store its okay for me as my Aramex Box in New York i can pay from Paypal









My 5820k is L batch can do 4.5ghz 1.3v but my aim for J batch to get 4.5ghz 1.2v or less.. lool

any helpful info is welcomed


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kutalion*
> 
> Watching this, you guys are so lucky. I got a potato 5820k chip which isnt stable @ 4.3ghz under 1.32 vcore. Been at it for days. At least i can oc cache easily due to oc socket on asus x99-s.


My first 5820k needed about 1.3v for 4.3GHz.

Be careful with the uncore OCs...seems more fragile than the cores.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Guys is there any way to ask amazon/Newegg for 5820k J batch or ? or there is any place i can get J batch ?
> 
> From US any store its okay for me as my Aramex Box in New York i can pay from Paypal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My 5820k is L batch can do 4.5ghz 1.3v but my aim for J batch to get 4.5ghz 1.2v or less.. lool
> 
> any helpful info is welcomed


Amazon and Newegg...unlikely to do a request like that.

Having someone go to Microcenter and look for a specific batch would be a better bet. They are pretty accommodating, and they are brick and mortar stores with stock on hand.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> That's one setup I didn't made yet on the R5E. I have some more spare ssd to put w7 on it, it's better for 3D11 anyway, so when I get the time I'll make one.
> 
> Not sure what you mean about dropped parts, and with bcdedit, I'd rather not touch that, I have a tendency to bork my windows everytime I do so lol.


the HWBOT x265 encode bench can be tough to get 4 or 8 overkill to run thru on w10. I hear 8.1 is better, and know that W7 runs it very clean.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> Stable memory settings on this new 5820k sample and my Ballistix Sport 2400 kit:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not too shabby for 3.6GHz uncore and the cheapest four DIMM kit I could find in January.


daaum - whadya do to memtweak?


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> daaum - whadya do to memtweak?


ASUS software doesn't like Gigabyte boards or something.

Timings are all reported accurately, even if the clock speed is a few exahertz off...


----------



## stephen427

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> +1 Sometime when you OC new cpu it will ask for more voltage after sometime
> 
> My 4790k at the first hours done 2h stress testing @4.6Ghz 1.21v but after 1 month @stock setting i try to OC again and its need 1.28v for 4.6ghz loool
> 
> and now my 5820k need 1.18v for 4.2ghz at the first hours its need 1.15v if i remember correctly


I can vouch for this I first needed 1.187 for 4.2ghz and 2 or 3 months later I needed 1.242v for 4.2ghz. I think it really settled in now.

I honestly believed I had broken it somehow at first but you guys make me think otherwise now. Now im not so bummed out anymore thank god.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stephen427*
> 
> I can vouch for this I first needed 1.187 for 4.2ghz and 2 or 3 months later I needed 1.242v for 4.2ghz. I think it really settled in now.
> 
> I honestly believed I had broken it somehow at first but you guys make me think otherwise now. Now im not so bummed out anymore thank god.


Thought the same thing when my overclock was becoming unstable after a month, but increasing voltages fixed it.
4Ghz I could do on 1.110v, now I have to use 1.119v, not a huge increase, but it's still a increase over time.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Sorry for asking here, but doing a re-install of OS, should i give windows 10 another go or go straight to windows 8.1?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> Sorry for asking here, but doing a re-install of OS, should i give windows 10 another go or go straight to windows 8.1?


W10 has been pretty good. Some benchmarking deficits, but overall it's a better implementation of the 8/8.1 kernel IMO


----------



## rmp459

So what voltage is likely the culprit when you get a hard lock and freeze, as opposed to a OS error/dump and reboot?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rmp459*
> 
> So what voltage is likely the culprit when you get a hard lock and freeze, as opposed to a OS error/dump and reboot?


Likely either memory voltage/timings or cache voltage.


----------



## rmp459

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Likely either memory voltage/timings or cache voltage.


Ok I was pretty sure it was cache, so that narrows it down. - Thanks


----------



## Jpmboy

you're welcome!


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Likely either memory voltage/timings or cache voltage.


Hate to throw a spanner but...lol
Could it be VCCIN as well, that's what I encountered recently, upping to VCCIN to 1.900v stopped the hard locks?


----------



## michael-ocn

First I've heard of there being a "break-in" period for solid state devices? Did prior generations of intel chips need that too? What procedure is used to break-in a chip? I know hi heat can accelerate degradation. Is the "break-in" the consequences of over aggressive clocking and heat when finding the limits of a new chip?


----------



## rmp459

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> Hate to throw a spanner but...lol
> Could it be VCCIN as well, that's what I encountered recently, upping to VCCIN to 1.900v stopped the hard locks?


I bumped the cache from 1.00v to 1.05v and the hard locks went away. Then I just bumped the vcore up .005 to compensate after I had one "bsod" around the 90 minute mark.

Now if I could only find a way to get the voltage throttling to work with the high performance windows power plan. It seems even setting the min processor state like the balanced plan doesnt work. I guess i can just customize the balanced plan and make sure it ramps up fully with a benchmark or two.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> you're welcome!


I think im going to leave it here for now:

This is my second pass > 1hour. I realize AIDA64 isn't the best stress test, but prime95 sounds like unnecessary wear and tear. I think ill run the HWBOT x265 4k bench a little and see how it handles that and then just start using it. Worst case i add a little voltage here and there.

I think I have alot of headroom - what do you guys think ?



*Idle Temps:*


----------



## Silent Scone

Give Realbench a go too. Seems like a nice chip


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> First I've heard of there being a "break-in" period for solid state devices? Did prior generations of intel chips need that too? What procedure is used to break-in a chip? I know hi heat can accelerate degradation. Is the "break-in" the consequences of over aggressive clocking and heat when finding the limits of a new chip?


The "break-in" is simply early degradation (probably a degree of electromigration) which happens quickly, then plateaus rather than accelerating...unless pushed beyond certain limits, of course.

It's probably been a thing forever, to one degree or another, but I first noticed it in CPUs around the time of Wolfdale...though I dismissed it as insufficient stress testing at the time. There have even been cases of ICs improving in capabilities, to a point, with a certain amount of wear; though the only credible reports, and only first hand evidence I've seen of this was with Winbond DDR ICs (BH-6, BH-5, and CH-5, specifically).

It's likely that some designs and certain manufacturing processes have more of a propensity to reach a definitive plateau rather than just continuing on a more dramatic failure curve, and that certain types of OCing tend to make the presence of this more apparent.

As far as procedure...it's inevitable, unavoidable, and is probably why there is so much margin left on these parts in the first place. If it's electromigration (or most kinds of IC aging/failure to be honest), the more current, voltage, and heat, the faster it will happen. Obviously, if you go too wild on any of these you will rapidly degrade the part to outright failure.

To speed the process up, I stress test parts heavily out of the box, either at stock, or with a mild OC (also useful for weeding out weak samples while I still have 30 days to return things to where I bought them). It could take weeks of light use to break in a part, or a few hours of LINPACK. Only afterwards do I try to find my 24/7 stable OCs...too easy to waste time trying to dial in a final OC before the part has plateaued.


----------



## Mr-Dark

So i just contacting some seller from Amazon for J batch and one of them tell me this
Quote:


> So i have 2 bad newses ! Your order is an L . In fact i have only L in stock . Second bad bews , i just check my database with Intel's distributor , and i can say that we have not received J since Feb.2015 . This does not mean that you would not be able find it , you just need to look into places that they do not sell high volume ,where they have stock from 5 months . More of smaller computer stores


Is that correct ?


----------



## Kimir

Not necessarily a bad news, if you look on HWbot forum, you'll see some good L batch as well. (like Dancop, L516Bxxx)


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Not necessarily a bad news, if you look on HWbot forum, you'll see some good L batch as well. (like Dancop, L516Bxxx)


Those J batch make me feel very bad almost all of them can do 4.5ghz <1.25v









My friend get an J batch + sabertooth board + 16gb 2400mhz he is just enable XMP and set the multi to 45 with 1.200v and they stable

3h Aida64 + 3h asus realbench + 8h Bf4 and im fighting here L batch need 1.3v for 4.5ghz


----------



## Silent Scone

lol really daft to get hung up on such things. There is always the tuning program worst-case









Mine is 3422b and does 4.4 at 1.2v and I'm fairly confident it could do 4.5 under 1.24v but honestly I'd be happy with whatever it did do at this voltage. These things aren't within your control, least not really. Unless you're someone like devilhead and pay 200 over the odds


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> lol really daft to get hung up on such things. There is always the tuning program worst-case


Tuning program ? not here









i have only one advantage here the 5820k price is 460$ and i got that cpu from amazon for 390$ after shipping to my home

first 5820k i have need 1.25v for 4.2ghz i sell them for 20$ profit ..

the second one ( i have it now ) need 1.3v for 4.5ghz i will sell them again for 10-20$ profit









but now i need one of those J batch No way i will change again


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Tuning program ? not here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i have only one advantage here the 5820k price is 460$ and i got that cpu from amazon for 390$ after shipping to my home
> 
> first 5820k i have need 1.25v for 4.2ghz i sell them for 20$ profit ..
> 
> the second one ( i have it now ) need 1.3v for 4.5ghz i will sell them again for 10-20$ profit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but now i need one of those J batch No way i will change again


I don't think the tuning program is region restricted? Could be wrong.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I don't think the tuning program is region restricted? Could be wrong.


Its a very bad idea here if you want RMA anything the customs very very high here you will pay 100$ or more to ship the cpu to intel


----------



## Silent Scone

Ouch


----------



## Kimir

You shouldn't have to pay customs for an RMA. Because in the end, the tuning plan is an RMA.

I used it once on my first 4930K ([email protected]), it was quite a hassle to simply get the replacement approved. I didn't paid anything as Intel took charge of the shipping (DHL label) and two weeks after, I had a new 4930K, that ended being worse ([email protected], and need 1.488v for 4.6Ghz







)


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> You shouldn't have to pay customs for an RMA. Because in the end, the tuning plan is an RMA.
> 
> I used it once on my first 4930K ([email protected]), it was quite a hassle to simply get the replacement approved. I didn't paid anything as Intel took charge of the shipping (DHL label) and two weeks after, I had a new 4930K, that ended being worse ([email protected], and need 1.488v for 4.6Ghz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


All shouldn't is should be here lool

my last fight with the customs guys when i order the H105 from amazon they ask for 80$ as customs and they want to take the fans no idea why

at the end i pay 80$ + 10$ for the fan and for sure 35$ shipping + 90$ the original price ...


----------



## Mr-Dark

finally i found 2 J batch









J506A987 and J514A288 any result for those batch ?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rmp459*
> 
> I bumped the cache from 1.00v to 1.05v and the hard locks went away. Then I just bumped the vcore up .005 to compensate after I had one "bsod" around the 90 minute mark.
> 
> Now if I could only find a way to get the voltage throttling to work with the high performance windows power plan. It seems even setting the min processor state like the balanced plan doesnt work. I guess i can just customize the balanced plan and make sure it ramps up fully with a benchmark or two.
> I think im going to leave it here for now:
> 
> This is my second pass > 1hour. I realize AIDA64 isn't the best stress test, but prime95 sounds like unnecessary wear and tear. I think ill run the HWBOT x265 4k bench a little and see how it handles that and then just start using it. Worst case i add a little voltage here and there.
> 
> I think I have alot of headroom - what do you guys think ?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Idle Temps:*
> **


That's a nice cpu.








Is that vccin really that low?


----------



## rmp459

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> That's a nice cpu.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that vccin really that low?


Yes, ran again 6 hours over night as well, still good.
The VCCin sits that low at idle and ramps up a little to ~1.79 at load. Shows the same in the actual bios.

I started trying to get 4.5 stable at around 1.25v, but then detoured and decided to see how little voltage I could use to get 4.4 - Haven't tried any lower yet.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Those J batch make me feel very bad almost all of them can do 4.5ghz <1.25v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My friend get an J batch + sabertooth board + 16gb 2400mhz he is just enable XMP and set the multi to 45 with 1.200v and they stable
> 
> 3h Aida64 + 3h asus realbench + 8h Bf4 and im fighting here L batch need 1.3v for 4.5ghz


I wouldn't worry too much only about the voltage the chip needs - temps matter too. Most tight chips, if they stay that way after 30 days







, run hot vs a loose chip at higher voltage. So... 1.3V for 4.5 is fine, my launch cpu was that range and did very well - and had a much better cache and IMC than the J batch I currently have.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> finally i found 2 J batch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J506A987 and J514A288 any result for those batch ?


is there a tax on a gift shipped into Jordan?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> I wouldn't worry too much only about the voltage the chip needs - temps matter too. Most tight chips, if they stay that way after 30 days wink.gif, run hot vs a loose chip at higher voltage. So... 1.3V for 4.5 is fine, my launch cpu was that range and did very well - and had a much better cache and IMC than the J batch I currently have. thumb.gif


The temp at 1.3v hit 80c sometime in stress test (its very hot here and no AC ) and i feel much better with voltage 1.25v or less for 24/7
Quote:


> is there a tax on a gift shipped into Jordan?


I have an Aramex box in many country (Shop and ship account for 40$ ) they ship anything to my home for low cost

but the tax depend on what you ship ( Cpu & SSD & memory & small part ) have no tax at all but big part like motherboard & cooling will pay tax


----------



## rmp459

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Give Realbench a go too. Seems like a nice chip


Any recommendations on length of test? Ran 30 mins just now with max memory and everything passed.
I really like these encoding benchmarks/stress tests

I did it once so far, but I don't really see the point in cooking the processor for hours on end.


----------



## mus1mus

HWBOT X265 encoding at 4K takes a short run.

It may seem hot but it wont pull too much amps like Prime or AVX stress tests.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> HWBOT X265 encoding at 4K takes a short run.
> 
> It may seem hot but it wont pull too much amps like Prime or AVX stress tests.


Hello

The x265 benchmark does use AVX/FMA instructions. However the instructions are employed as any normal program would use them not the over the top hammering of Prime type utilities.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> The x265 benchmark does use AVX/FMA instructions. However the instructions are employed as any normal program would use them not the over the top hammering of Prime type utilities.


Yep, saw that on the bench.









I was like saying IBT AVX and Prime stuff. Though my observation may not be as valid to H-E as there's no software monitoring for things like Socket temps as with AMD CPUs that gives you hint of the power draw differences on stress tests.









But I believe it applies. Indicated by lower VRM temps than Prime tests show.


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> finally i found 2 J batch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J506A987 and J514A288 any result for those batch ?


I got one from newegg a couple weeks ago, J52xxx. Haven't tried it yet though.


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Though my observation may not be as valid to H-E as there's no software monitoring for things like Socket temps as with AMD CPUs that gives you hint of the power draw differences on stress tests.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I believe it applies. Indicated by lower VRM temps than Prime tests show.


Many boards show current in and out on the VRM. Failing that, you can estimate current draw if you can measure input voltage and know the load-line you're using. You can also directly measure +12v input to CPU VRM at the ATX/EPS +12v connectors with a clamp ammeter.

On the CPU in my sig, LINPACK (IMKL 11.x) will peak around 210w, Prime95 28.5 128K in-place FFT around 200w, and x265 at about 140w.

This is also reflected in temperature, as you'd expect. Again, on my sig setup, LINPACK gets within ~8C of TJmax. Prime ~11C, x265 ~30C.

Yes, Prime95 28.5 and LINPACK (IBT and LinX included, with newest binaries) will draw nearly 50% more current than x265 transcoding, and will make my CPU run ~20C hotter, all other things being equal.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Dang, Not quite stable at sig oc. locked sometimes in gtav? But Realbench was stable 2hrs? Will still keep em and see if it will be fixed after OS reinstall, i blame OS and not OC as it did Realbench and AIda64 2 hrs.

That is still a good overclock i guess. temps under realbench is around 65¤C +/- a few ¤C max.









I flashed my cards yesterday and felt it went a bit wrong, GTAV crashing alot more than usual, but then again it crashes even on stock, so windows reinstall, guess i borked it when i last overclocked a few days ago.

*I guess my curent settings should be pretty safe for 24/7?

4.5Ghz 1.196V.
4.0Ghz 1.050V
VCCIN 1.920v LLC 6.

Temps under load about 65¤C.*


----------



## HeadlessKnight

My CPU Batch is L504B796 and it is not bad at all, infact I am very happy with it. It can do 4.3 GHz @ 1.17V, 4.4 @ 1.21V & 4.5 GHz @ 1.26V. 4.3 GHz is the sweet spot, it doesn't reach 60 C in real world usage, and reach 65 C in the most intensive benchmarks. So not all L batches are crap. I thought It could do 4.3 GHz @ 1.14V and it was stable in real world usage, AIDA64 & RealBench. Once I fired up OCCT it killed it in a few minutes.


----------



## Silent Scone

3422b - day one chip.

[email protected] 1.23v


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> 3422b - day one chip.
> 
> [email protected] 1.23v


Tested Vccin and cache yet? So far so good









Btw, Copied your sig. ``profile`` looked clean. Hope you don`t mind ^^


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> Tested Vccin and cache yet? So far so good


Yes I have, over a years worth


----------



## cookiesowns

Not the batches that matter but rather the serial number which determines more closely which fab and wafer it could have came from.

Look for 2W* serial number chips. All two of my 2W chips from different batches including a L523 does pretty well.

The other two 33* etc chips were potato.


----------



## Medusa666

Seems like you are right, the first chip that died was a 2W and the new one I got is even better, and happens to be a 2W too, from J batch.


----------



## cookiesowns

Speak of the devil:

While testing cache on the L523 chip. I noticed a drop in utilization reported on A64 very briefly. It seems to just be a reporting issue.

The only correlation I noted was that I set my monitor to go to sleep after 2 minutes of in activity, the drop in clocks happened as soon as I moved my mouse to wake the screen up.


----------



## st0necold

Guys count me in the owners club. Scored a 5960X. Decided to resell the 5930k bundle I have coming and just do this build the right way once and finish it. I'm sick of changing parts. I'll report on the chip when she lands which should be Thursday.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Hey guys
I have a quick question about the VCCIN, now I'm only running a 4Ghz overclock,
Yunning the VCCIN voltage at 1.900v (creeps up to 1.920v during AIDA64) won't cause any problems (like damage the vrm's).

Having that VCCIN allowed me to lower the cpu voltage a little (1.114v) and remain stable, I was able to pass 30 back to back runs of x265 (4k, 64bit, 2x Overkill, Realtime, Pmode), temps never went over 60c.
I understand what the VCCIN does, and cooling on the VRM's needs to be good if you start pushing it too high.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> Hey guys
> I have a quick question about the VCCIN, now I'm only running a 4Ghz overclock,
> Yunning the VCCIN voltage at 1.900v (*creeps up to 1.920v during AIDA64*) won't cause any problems (like damage the vrm's).
> 
> Having that VCCIN allowed me to lower the cpu voltage a little (1.114v) and remain stable, I was able to pass 30 back to back runs of x265 (4k, 64bit, 2x Overkill, Realtime, Pmode), temps never went over 60c.
> I understand what the VCCIN does, and cooling on the VRM's needs to be good if you start pushing it too high.


So no droop, or actually too much LLC (voltage increases over what is set in bios). Better off running a higher VCCIN and allow for ~ 50mV droop under load. Just my









also - please fill out rigbuilder (top right of every page). How to link in my sig.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> So no droop, or actually too much LLC (voltage increases over what is set in bios). Better off running a higher VCCIN and allow for ~ 50mV droop under load. Just my
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also - please fill out rigbuilder (top right of every page). How to link in my sig.


Got it.
I actually haven't manually set a vdroop, it's still set to auto..lol.
When heavy stress testing I have seen the VCCIN hit 1.920v, but it wasn't a constant, usually at he beginning of the test then voltages setting down. (I'd say that's from the auto vdroop setting).
So I'm guessing it's not going to hurt running a manual 1.900v VCCIN 24/7.

Haven't filled out the rigbuilder again yet, was making sure I was keeping everything first..


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> I actually haven't manually get a vdroop, it's still set to auto..lol


Half the "auto" settings I measure turn out to be brute force hackjobs when OCing. I try to avoid them.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> Half the "auto" settings I measure turn out to be brute force hackjobs when OCing. I try to avoid them.


*^^ This!*


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> Half the "auto" settings I measure turn out to be brute force hackjobs when OCing. I try to avoid them.


@Jpmboy

Honestly, because MSI in their infinite wisdom bury the vdroop settings under 2 menu's that don't make sense I overlooked it..lol
Will go set a manual vdroop now.

MSI don't call it LLC 6 etc, its low, medium, high or extreme...lol..
Go MSI









This is what I mean:


These are my voltage settings:


----------



## Blameless

Took almost twenty years, but I can now emulate Quake faster than my best Socket 7 system can run it natively:










45.9 FPS at 1024x768! Takes about 800k emulated cycles per ms to do that.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> Many boards show current in and out on the VRM. Failing that, you can estimate current draw if you can measure input voltage and know the load-line you're using. You can also directly measure +12v input to CPU VRM at the ATX/EPS +12v connectors with a clamp ammeter.
> 
> On the CPU in my sig, LINPACK (IMKL 11.x) will peak around 210w, Prime95 28.5 128K in-place FFT around 200w, and x265 at about 140w.
> 
> This is also reflected in temperature, as you'd expect. Again, on my sig setup, LINPACK gets within ~8C of TJmax. Prime ~11C, x265 ~30C.
> 
> Yes, Prime95 28.5 and LINPACK (IBT and LinX included, with newest binaries) will draw nearly 50% more current than x265 transcoding, and will make my CPU run ~20C hotter, all other things being equal.


That's quite a leg work and a systematic approach there. Sadly, I don't have the same tools as what you have.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> Half the "auto" settings I measure turn out to be brute force hackjobs when OCing. I try to avoid them.


I set the vdroop to +25%, and the VCCIN is set to 1.900v, this has given me when stressing a VCCIN of 1.888v
Did one pass of x265 Benchmark which passed (usually one instance will fail straight away), but I'll keep stress for a bit longer.

See you learn something new everyday, can't thank you all enough for that









Update:
It's passed 30 back to back x265 Benchmarks.


----------



## Silent Scone

New AIDA, adds preliminary support for Broadwell-E, and support for SKL motherboards

Quote:


> Version: 5.50.3600 stable (Sep 30, 2015)
> 
> Release notes:
> 
> Support for Corsair K65, Corsair K70, Corsair K95, Logitech G910 and Razer Chroma RGB LED keyboards
> Support for LGA-1151 motherboards
> Autodetect information and SMART monitoring for Intel NVMe SSDs
> Preliminary support for AMD Bristol Ridge APUs
> Preliminary support for Intel Broadwell-E/EN/EP/EX processors
> Sensor support for NZXT Kraken water cooling systems
> Support for USB 3.1 peripherals
> Extended ACPI table decoding
> OpenGL ES 3.2 support
> Advanced support for Adaptec and Marvell RAID controllers
> Support for Kingston HyperX Predator, Plextor M6V, SanDisk Z400s and SK Hynix SC300 SSDs
> GPU details for AMD Radeon R9 Nano and NVIDIA GeForce GTX 950


Link


----------



## Blameless

Broadwell-EN?


----------



## Silent Scone

I'm not sure if there are any EN types - might just be a case of cover them all in the notes


----------



## GameBoy

Just set up the new stuff: http://valid.x86.fr/dmgmc6 Only running 2 sticks for now, will probably get a quad channel kit in a few weeks. Should I use Prime to test stock stability or something else?

Edit: Did a quick Realbench run and around 10 mins in it froze and the screen went black, had to hard reset. All voltages are on auto, I used optimized defaults on first boot. CPU load voltage was around 1.017v in CPUZ/HWMonitor. Any ideas?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> I set the vdroop to +25%, and the VCCIN is set to 1.900v, this has given me when stressing a VCCIN of 1.888v
> Did one pass of x265 Benchmark which passed (usually one instance will fail straight away), but I'll keep stress for a bit longer.
> 
> See you learn something new everyday, can't thank you all enough for that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Update:
> It's passed 30 back to back x265 Benchmarks.


well done. It's a long story, but vdroop is a good thing. INtel incorporates it on certain voltage rails for very good reason.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> well done. It's a long story, but vdroop is a good thing. INtel incorporates it on certain voltage rails for very good reason.


When I first booted from setting the vdroop I ran x265 straight away, one instance stopped wintin seconds, but I was able to run it 30 times after that with no problems, I'm guessing I didn't let Windows 10 properly finish booting..lol.

You know what's funny, I've been playing around with higher overclocks now, manually setting the vdroop has stopped all those sudden clock drops I was getting.
Auto vdroop = bad









Still think its funny how MSI label it though..lol


----------



## MR-e

Hopefully this new mobo will not be as troublesome as Asrock


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> Hopefully this new mobo will not be as troublesome as Asrock


Great board, but judging from results with the X99-WS from Asus, I wouldn't expect crazy high overclocking on the memory.

Man this L523 2W chip surprises me every day.

Less is more more is less, with some pretty heft dead spots.

At 1.93 VCCIN I have to do 1.23V or more to run multiple passes of x264 and x265. At 1.95 VCCIN I can play with voltages a bit more around 1.22-1.23, but I get random instability.

Now I'm at 1.91 VCCIN @ 1.215V 4.6, with VCCIO, VCCSA backed down, and it seems stable. Before it would almost instant crash mid way through.....


----------



## GameBoy

Found out my problems earlier was due to GPU drivers crashing in Realbench. I've been testing 4.2ghz at 1.15v manual voltage in AIDA64 for around 8 hours, and it seems stable. Also did some gaming and x264 encodes. I'll obviously do more/longer tests to finalize whatever OC I settle at.

Quick question, if I want to run offset vcore, do I have to run offset CPU RING/cache voltage also?


----------



## Mr-Dark

@schoolofmonkey

I just download the latest version for Aida64 and stress my cpu and no clock drop anymore they fix the problem i think
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> When I first booted from setting the vdroop I ran x265 straight away, one instance stopped wintin seconds, but I was able to run it 30 times after that with no problems, I'm guessing I didn't let Windows 10 properly finish booting..lol.
> 
> You know what's funny, I've been playing around with higher overclocks now, manually setting the vdroop has stopped all those sudden clock drops I was getting.
> Auto vdroop = bad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still think its funny how MSI label it though..lol


+1 Never pass 10m before without clock drop & now with 50% Vdroop no problem at all











Thanks alot thats fix big problem for me.. lool

Edit : just while typing this its happen again loool the clock drop to 4mhz














this board hate me loool


----------



## muhd86

I am geting a 5820k with rampage v ...can some pls guide as to what initial voltages options to set for overclocking it to say 4.6ghz

Sent from my SM-N900K using Tapatalk


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> I am geting a 5820k with rampage v ...can some pls guide as to what initial voltages options to set for overclocking it to say 4.6ghz
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900K using Tapatalk


Hello

First post of the thread linked below should provide the info needed to form a baseline for overclocking.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1510328/asus-x99-motherboard-series-official-support-thread-north-american-users-only


----------



## Medusa666

So uhm, on the topic of 3D mark 11 Firestrike (standard test) and physics score.

Weirdest stuff going on here, gotten these results with my new Fury card. The GPU is running at stock, so the graphical score is around 14200-15000 constantly, thus not being mentioned below.

1440P 144 Hz Freesync ON = 4,0 GHz - 17 306 points
1440P 144 Hz Freesync ON = 4,6 GHz - 18 204 points

*The scores seems low at a first glance, but when I disable Freesync, lower the resolution and frequency, this happens;*

1080P 60 Hz Freesync OFF = 4,0 GHz - 18 406 points
1080P 60 Hz Freesync OFF = 4,6 GHz - 20 206 points

Now the CPU is not throttling, maximum reported temp in HWmon is 72c.

Cinebench R15 results looks solid, I'm getting 1743 points at 4,6 GHz and 1573 points at 4,0 GHz, i.e the CPU looks solid and working as intended. All the games I play behaves normally and smooth as butter, but this stuff going on with Firestrike annoys me.

Firestrike is installed on a 7200 RPM drive, if it matters.

Anyone got any bright ideas as to why the physics score is so low? : )


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Medusa666*
> 
> So uhm, on the topic of 3D mark 11 Firestrike (standard test) and physics score.
> 
> Weirdest stuff going on here, gotten these results with my new Fury card. The GPU is running at stock, so the graphical score is around 14200-15000 constantly, thus not being mentioned below.
> 
> 1440P 144 Hz Freesync ON = 4,0 GHz - 17 306 points
> 1440P 144 Hz Freesync ON = 4,6 GHz - 18 204 points
> 
> *The scores seems low at a first glance, but when I disable Freesync, lower the resolution and frequency, this happens;*
> 
> 1080P 60 Hz Freesync OFF = 4,0 GHz - 18 406 points
> 1080P 60 Hz Freesync OFF = 4,6 GHz - 20 206 points
> 
> Now the CPU is not throttling, maximum reported temp in HWmon is 72c.
> 
> Cinebench R15 results looks solid, I'm getting 1743 points at 4,6 GHz and 1573 points at 4,0 GHz, i.e the CPU looks solid and working as intended. All the games I play behaves normally and smooth as butter, but this stuff going on with Firestrike annoys me.
> 
> Firestrike is installed on a 7200 RPM drive, if it matters.
> 
> Anyone got any bright ideas as to why the physics score is so low? : )


so R15 places only a moderate load on the CPU - especially the cache. So, getting a "solid" result in R15 says little about cpu/cache stability. Compare the runs using the FM Compare on-line tool. What tests are lower vs previous runs?
like this:
http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/6113595/fs/6113503


----------



## Silent Scone

So does Firestrike.


----------



## Medusa666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> so R15 places only a moderate load on the CPU - especially the cache. So, getting a "solid" result in R15 says little about cpu/cache stability. Compare the runs using the FM Compare on-line tool. What tests are lower vs previous runs?
> like this:
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/6113595/fs/6113503


I never intended to test stability or anything, just wanted to bench the GPU.

What I mean is that I just noticed this weird difference in physical score depending on the resolution and Freesync setting, and wondered why the physics score is so much off.

In R15 at 4,4 GHz I got a score of 1692, Techreport got 1686 in their review, so I just did a few CB runs to make sure the CPU is performing as is expected of it.¨

Edit: I read somewhere that loading times due to resolution and HDD speed could affect the physics score, does it sound off?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> So does Firestrike.


see which one will tolerate the lowest cache voltage... (hint: in know the answer







).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Medusa666*
> 
> I never intended to test stability or anything, just wanted to bench the GPU.
> 
> What I mean is that I just noticed this weird difference in physical score depending on the resolution and Freesync setting, and wondered why the physics score is so much off.
> 
> In R15 at 4,4 GHz I got a score of 1692, Techreport got 1686 in their review, so I just did a few CB runs to make sure the CPU is performing as is expected of it.¨
> 
> Edit: I read somewhere that loading times due to resolution and HDD speed could affect the physics score, does it sound off?


Loading times have only a minor effect in FS since the the "scene" changes are outside each test. I'm not 100% sure about free-synch, but setting your card and monitor to the msame res as the test does help, and all "synch" disabled: free, G-, or vert. (1080p in this case). So, you are saying the "physics" score is lower at at higher cpu frequency?

edit: what I was saying is that r15 cpu stability may not be error correction free in fS. May not be the problem tho.


----------



## Medusa666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> see which one will tolerate the lowest cache voltage... (hint: in know the answer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).
> Loading times have only a minor effect in FS since the the "scene" changes are outside each test. I'm not 100% sure about free-synch, but setting your card and monitor to the msame res as the test does help, and all "synch" disabled: free, G-, or vert. (1080p in this case). So, you are saying the "physics" score is lower at at higher cpu frequency?
> 
> edit: what I was saying is that r15 cpu stability may not be error correction free in fS. May not be the problem tho.


Well I just found it strange, that is all. The physics score of 17306 points seems low for a 5960X, but once I reduced the res, Hz, and disabled freesync there was a huge increase in the score, despite lower freq.

These scores are the physical scores of 3D mark Firestrike,

1440P 144 Hz Freesync ON = 4,0 GHz - 17 306 points
1440P 144 Hz Freesync ON = 4,6 GHz - 18 204 points

1080P 60 Hz Freesync OFF = 4,0 GHz - 18 406 points
1080P 60 Hz Freesync OFF = 4,6 GHz - 20 206 points


----------



## zerophase

I just noticed last night half my ram wasn't showing up. Rebooted a few times, and still only saw half of it. Finally, I switched to optimized defaults and it all was registering again. Switched back to my overclocking settings, and it showed up again. Could too low of voltages cause this?


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerophase*
> 
> I just noticed last night half my ram wasn't showing up. Rebooted a few times, and still only saw half of it. Finally, I switched to optimized defaults and it all was registering again. Switched back to my overclocking settings, and it showed up again. Could too low of voltages cause this?


Memory clocks/timings, or uncore, could be clocked too aggressively to be reliable, or you may need to change voltages somewhere.


----------



## Dango

Hey guys, I have a question here. What should I use for stress test the CPU and what temp should I get (5960X). I enabled XMP and it set my cpu to 1.2V with 125 BCLK.


----------



## Medusa666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dango*
> 
> Hey guys, I have a question here. What should I use for stress test the CPU and what temp should I get (5960X). I enabled XMP and it set my cpu to 1.2V with 125 BCLK.


Hi,

Most seem to use Aida64, or ASUS Realbench. Cinebench R15 is popular, so is HWbot x265.

Temps and volts I'm unsure of, there are much more experienced guys on this forum that can give you a good answer.


----------



## Dango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Medusa666*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Most seem to use Aida64, or ASUS Realbench. Cinebench R15 is popular, so is HWbot x265.
> 
> Temps and volts I'm unsure of, there are much more experienced guys on this forum that can give you a good answer.


I use NH-D14 to cool the CPU. When I run Prim95(I know I shouldn't use that one) @1.2V it reached 85C and @1.25V it hit 100C in half mins.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Medusa666*
> 
> Well I just found it strange, that is all. The physics score of 17306 points seems low for a 5960X, but once I reduced the res, Hz, and disabled freesync there was a huge increase in the score, despite lower freq.
> 
> These scores are the physical scores of 3D mark Firestrike,
> 
> 1440P 144 Hz Freesync ON = 4,0 GHz - 17 306 points
> 1440P 144 Hz Freesync ON = 4,6 GHz - 18 204 points
> 
> 1080P 60 Hz Freesync OFF = 4,0 GHz - 18 406 points
> 1080P 60 Hz Freesync OFF = 4,6 GHz - 20 206 points


I just tried this on my 4060X/295x2 rig (4K monitor). It looks like FRee-synch has overhead? (tho I never use it). My physics scores were within normal variation. So I can't replicate the problem. Sorry.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerophase*
> 
> I just noticed last night half my ram wasn't showing up. Rebooted a few times, and still only saw half of it. Finally, I switched to optimized defaults and it all was registering again. Switched back to my overclocking settings, and it showed up again. Could too low of voltages cause this?


This is ususlly VSA and or you need to raise the dramV to pass post training routines.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dango*
> 
> Hey guys, I have a question here. What should I use for stress test the CPU and what temp should I get (5960X). I enabled XMP and it set my cpu to 1.2V with 125 BCLK.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dango*
> 
> I use NH-D14 to cool the CPU. When I run Prim95(I know I should use that one) @1.2V it reached 85C and @1.25V it hit 100C in half mins.


For a 5960X, use anything but p95 with AVX and FMA3 enabled. You can disable these instruction sets in p95. INstructions are in the p95 docs in the p95 folder. That said, AID64 is a "gentle" stess, but when you include x264 and/or x265, HCI Memtest, realbench, and maybe a short XTU run - you should be good to go.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Medusa666*
> 
> Well I just found it strange, that is all. The physics score of 17306 points seems low for a 5960X, but once I reduced the res, Hz, and disabled freesync there was a huge increase in the score, despite lower freq.
> 
> These scores are the physical scores of 3D mark Firestrike,
> 
> 1440P 144 Hz Freesync ON = 4,0 GHz - 17 306 points
> 1440P 144 Hz Freesync ON = 4,6 GHz - 18 204 points
> 
> 1080P 60 Hz Freesync OFF = 4,0 GHz - 18 406 points
> 1080P 60 Hz Freesync OFF = 4,6 GHz - 20 206 points


I have this issue with 3DMark apps. All of them gives me low physics score. Lower than normal.

14K Physics on a 5930K at 4.7GHz whereas others get to 17K. I don't think I have freesync or anything suspicious though. And happens on any GPU. Either on AMD or Nvidia.


----------



## cookiesowns

Small victory. Finally got a good 4.6 baseline I'm happy with. On this L523C204 2W523* chip.

x264 normal priority 64threads. 17+ passes. More VCCIN than 1.92V = more vCore required to be stable.

1.218V - Adaptive vcore @ 4.6Ghz
1.188V - Load Cache @ 4.3Ghz
1.90V - VCCIN L6 LLC ( Asus TurboV always reads high for some reason )
VCCSA - around 0.888 load


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> Small victory. Finally got a good 4.6 baseline I'm happy with. On this L523C204 2W523* chip.
> 
> x264 normal priority 64threads. 17+ passes. More VCCIN than 1.92V = more vCore required to be stable.
> 
> 1.218V - Adaptive vcore @ 4.6Ghz
> 1.188V - Load Cache @ 4.3Ghz
> 1.90V - VCCIN L6 LLC ( Asus TurboV always reads high for some reason )
> VCCSA - around 0.888 load


Gold!! He struck Gold!


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Gold!! He struck Gold!


Mini-gold. Don't think it's as golden as my J507, as that one can do 4.7


----------



## st0necold

Guys mine came in the mail today with my new mobo. I ordered a 5930k/MSI X99a raider combo earlier this week, but had an opprotunity to grab the 5960x so I am pretty set on keeping this despite the extreme overkill :[ . Batch is J520 will install tomorrow.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Can someone explain why change my vdroop settings has no effect.
@Mr-Dark and myself have come across it.

It doesn't matter what I set it to, I still only get a VCCIN of 1.888v from a set 1.900v, but if I set the vdroop to Auto I get a full 1.900v

These are the choices I have, but none make and difference:


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *st0necold*
> 
> Guys mine came in the mail today with my new mobo. I ordered a 5930k/MSI X99a raider combo earlier this week, but had an opprotunity to grab the 5960x so I am pretty set on keeping this despite the extreme overkill :[ . Batch is J520 will install tomorrow.


Is that the 3.1 version of that board, or the original?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> Can someone explain why change my vdroop settings has no effect.
> @Mr-Dark and myself have come across it.
> 
> It doesn't matter what I set it to, I still only get a VCCIN of 1.888v from a set 1.900v, but if I set the vdroop to Auto I get a full 1.900v
> 
> These are the choices I have, but none make and difference:


Are you looking at full load vinput? Have you tried measuring vinput directly?

AUTO may be removing voffset/vdrop as well as the vdroop loadline, while the manual settings may not be touching the voffset/vdrop.

Try setting medium then running a heavy load and seeing what vinput is. You should be seeing somewhere in the ballpart of 1.85v full load vinput with the BIOS set to 1.9v.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> Are you looking at full load vinput? Have you tried measuring vinput directly?
> 
> AUTO may be removing voffset/vdrop as well as the vdroop loadline, while the manual settings may not be touching the voffset/vdrop.
> 
> Try setting medium then running a heavy load and seeing what vinput is. You should be seeing somewhere in the ballpart of 1.85v full load vinput with the BIOS set to 1.9v.


This is the voltages running AIDA64 stress test:


Now even if I set the vdroop higher I still get the same.
Oh the system is stable at 4.2Ghz now though with the medium vdroop, we just can't figure out why nothing is changing when you raise the vdroop setting.


----------



## st0necold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> Is that the 3.1 version of that board, or the original?
> Are you looking at full load vinput? Have you tried measuring vinput directly?
> 
> AUTO may be removing voffset/vdrop as well as the vdroop loadline, while the manual settings may not be touching the voffset/vdrop.
> 
> Try setting medium then running a heavy load and seeing what vinput is. You should be seeing somewhere in the ballpart of 1.85v full load vinput with the BIOS set to 1.9v.


(edited to add.. the pro version with 3.1 won't fit my case.)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157597

Just checked the box it's the damn 3.0










the board coming tomorrow with the x99 combo is this which has 3.1 but I really wanted the ASRock board... what do you advise?

here's the other board : http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813130866


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> This is the voltages running AIDA64 stress test:
> 
> 
> Now even if I set the vdroop higher I still get the same.
> Oh the system is stable at 4.2Ghz now though with the medium vdroop, we just can't figure out why nothing is changing when you raise the vdroop setting.


That's the sort of voltage I'd expect to see at medium LLC.

Not sure why the other settings wouldn't show different load voltages unless MSI's load line calibration options are broken (all the same thing). You may simply not be pulling enough current to make the differences readily apparent.

If possible, measure vinput directly with a multimeter to confirm the idle and load voltages you are reading in software.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *st0necold*
> 
> (edited to add.. the pro version with 3.1 won't fit my case.)
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157597
> 
> Just checked the box it's the damn 3.0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the board coming tomorrow with the x99 combo is this which has 3.1 but I really wanted the ASRock board... what do you advise?
> 
> here's the other board : http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813130866


Neither of those boards have an OC socket.

I was asking if the ASRock was the USB 3.1 revision because ASRock added an OC socket to those boards. Without one you'll be limited to 3.5-3.7GHz uncore and ultra high memory OCs may not be achiveable. This really isn't a big deal unless you are building the system primarily for benching. Personally, I'm not even using the feature on my X99 SOC Champion as I have reason to believe it contributed to the failure of my first 5820k sample.

A potentially bigger issue is that some of ASRocks boards have a firmware bug that can seriously impact lightly threaded performance in some situations. I'm not sure if the X99X Killer is affected, but even if it is it can be worked around by flashing older firmware.

Anyway, I'd recommend keeping what you've got and sending back the MSI/5930K you ordered for a refund. The ASRock is likely the better board, and if you really need USB 3.1 at some point, you can buy a PCI-E card for it.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> That's the sort of voltage I'd expect to see at medium LLC.
> 
> Not sure why the other settings wouldn't show different load voltages unless MSI's load line calibration options are broken (all the same thing). You may simply not be pulling enough current to make the differences readily apparent.
> 
> If possible, measure vinput directly with a multimeter to confirm the idle and load voltages you are reading in software.
> Neither of those boards have an OC socket.


Nevermind, I think the board needs a BIOS update.
I set it to Enthusiast 100% saved the BIOS, but this time shut down the machine, it applied perfectly.
The only 2 settings that make any differences are Medium 50% and Enthusiast 100%, the rest do nothing..lol..
So it's either a VCCIN of 1.888v or 1.920v nothing in between...








Guess MSI need to update the BIOS, will submit a ticket with them.



As medium was stable with 4.2Ghz, I might just leave it on that.


----------



## GameBoy

Are voltage spikes in OCCT anything to worry about?



Bios vcore is set to offset +0.150v for around 1.2vcore and LLC is set to high, VRIN/Input voltage at stock 1.800v

Edit: Also my input voltage seems to drop to 1.7v or so at idle/low load, should that be happening? I've looked at hwmonitor, hwinfo, and Gigabyte SIV and they all have the same reading. At load it's 1.8v as set in the BIOS.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GameBoy*
> 
> Are voltage spikes in OCCT anything to worry about?
> 
> Bios vcore is set to offset +0.150v for around 1.2vcore and LLC is set to high, VRIN/Input voltage at stock 1.800v


Is it just the voltage, or cpu clock spikes as well?


----------



## GameBoy

Just the voltage, CPU clock and usage doesn't move.


----------



## Kimir

Software reading... Guys c'mon.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Software reading... Guys c'mon.


Beat me to it..lol..

@GameBoy
I was getting similar but mine was clock drop, what happens if you run OCCT again?


----------



## GameBoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Software reading... Guys c'mon.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> Beat me to it..lol..
> 
> @GameBoy
> I was getting similar but mine was clock drop, what happens if you run OCCT again?


Yeah, I understand software readings can be off, but I'm experiencing weird problems to go with it, too. After doing the 1 hour run with OCCT at 1.2v (in CPU-Z and BIOS), I started the test again and my vcore jumped up to 1.25v, and OCCT hardlocked my system within a few seconds. Restarted the pc, ran OCCT again and no issues? (vcore reporting correctly again)


----------



## Jpmboy

They can be off, but very likely a polling conflict with more than one OS-based program pinging the same sensors.


----------



## st0necold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> That's the sort of voltage I'd expect to see at medium LLC.
> 
> Not sure why the other settings wouldn't show different load voltages unless MSI's load line calibration options are broken (all the same thing). You may simply not be pulling enough current to make the differences readily apparent.
> 
> If possible, measure vinput directly with a multimeter to confirm the idle and load voltages you are reading in software.
> Neither of those boards have an OC socket.
> 
> I was asking if the ASRock was the USB 3.1 revision because ASRock added an OC socket to those boards. Without one you'll be limited to 3.5-3.7GHz uncore and ultra high memory OCs may not be achiveable. This really isn't a big deal unless you are building the system primarily for benching. Personally, I'm not even using the feature on my X99 SOC Champion as I have reason to believe it contributed to the failure of my first 5820k sample.
> 
> A potentially bigger issue is that some of ASRocks boards have a firmware bug that can seriously impact lightly threaded performance in some situations. I'm not sure if the X99X Killer is affected, but even if it is it can be worked around by flashing older firmware.
> 
> Anyway, I'd recommend keeping what you've got and sending back the MSI/5930K you ordered for a refund. The ASRock is likely the better board, and if you really need USB 3.1 at some point, you can buy a PCI-E card for it.


Thanks so much Blame. That's exactly what I'm going to do... i'll report this afternoon should have everything done quickly. Do you recommend the intel insurance/warranty for OC'ing? (can't remember exact name but it's like 35 bucks.)

And here's the label on my 5960


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> They can be off, but very likely a polling conflict with more than one OS-based program pinging the same sensors.


Do you know I found out even running STEAM can cause those issues as STEAM polls your hardware, not temps, but CPU clock speeds, memory etc.
No that you should be running it when stress testing, but it's food for thought


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> Do you know I found out even running STEAM can cause those issues as STEAM polls your hardware, not temps, but CPU clock speeds, memory etc.
> No that you should be running it when stress testing, but it's food for thought


yup - knew that. I use this outboard DFP and it shows steam borking things up.


----------



## Silent Scone

Is nothing sacred anymore


----------



## schoolofmonkey

The only full time monitoring software I haven't seen borked by it is Open Hardware Monitor, but it also doesn't poll as frequent as other programs from what I can tell.
Remember I was getting those 75Mhz clock drops with HWMonitor Pro on idle, can bet it was STEAM..lol..


----------



## GameBoy

Is OCCT small ffts fine to use longterm on Haswell-E?Temps are a good 10c hotter than large ffts, and my OC failed within around 10mins whereas it was stable in Handbrake, gaming, 12 hours of AIDA64 (CPU/Cache/FPU) and 4 hours OCCT Large FFTs so far.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GameBoy*
> 
> Is OCCT small ffts fine to use longterm on Haswell-E?Temps are a good 10c hotter than large ffts, and my OC failed within around 10mins whereas it was stable in Handbrake, gaming, 12 hours of AIDA64 (CPU/Cache/FPU) and 4 hours OCCT Large FFTs so far.


if your cooling can handle it on that 5820, sure. WHy not.


----------



## Koniakki

Ok guys here's where I'm. About the x265 error below I dont know if its W10 related or not but anw...

So far the sweet spot of this 5820k is 1.20v which means 4.4Ghz. Max [email protected] is 4.6Ghz.

Now what I'm curious is since this is my first experience with -E cpus, is that which of the below OC/Settings do you guys think is best to run for 24/7?

100 vs 125 strap? Performance wise they seem the same.

Here's some benchies for reference.

125BLCK/*4374*@1.20v/*2750CL14T1*@1.32v





100BLCK/*4400*@1.20v/*2400CL12T1*@1.22v





CPU batch: J518B156 *2A1251

Also what's this weird HWB x265 error I got? Did some instance got corrupted because of unstable OC?



Thanks in advance.


----------



## Silent Scone

Performance across straps should be the same. That 265 error is due to an instance taking too long to complete. Were any processes tasking in the background?


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Performance across straps should be the same. That 265 error is due to an instance taking too long to complete. Were any processes tasking in the background?


No, I don't think so. All possible process were forced closed/task killed, including Explorer. Only HWMonitor was running.

I did scrolled down and up the HWMonitor a few times tho to check if all was "good" @around the 60% mark but cant remember if the instances were "leveled" or not at that moment.

I doubt that it could be that right? I will try again later possibly and I will leave it to finish without interfering.

*P.S:* Any *stability* concerns/differences between running, lets say, [email protected] RAM vs [email protected]?

I ask because if I remember correctly most are using the 125 strap because its helps with stability(could be just RAM stability/OC tho. Cant remember.).


----------



## GameBoy

Was able to pass OCCT small fft's with a small vcore bump. Trying out Prime95 v27.9 small fft's currently and I'm around 4 hours into it and my max temp is 82c on a Venomous X w/ a single GT AP-15 (1.21vcore, stock 1.8v VRIN, LLC on high). Seems a little high but I'm not sure since it's really hard to find other people using this cooler anymore.

Currently just trying to find what ever hits my system the hardest that doesn't use AVX2, as AIDA64 and x264 are ridiculously easy to pass.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koniakki*
> 
> No, I don't think so. All possible process were forced closed/task killed, including Explorer. Only HWMonitor was running.
> 
> I did scrolled down and up the HWMonitor a few times tho to check if all was "good" @around the 60% mark but cant remember if the instances were "leveled" or not at that moment.
> 
> I doubt that it could be that right? I will try again later possibly and I will leave it to finish without interfering.
> 
> *P.S:* Any *stability* concerns/differences between running, lets say, [email protected] RAM vs [email protected]?


I wouldn't be too concerned, just try and complete the pass again. If it was unstable, an instance wouldn't have completed. Be aware there is a bug with the encoder and PMODE with Windows 10 however which can drop an instance.
Quote:


> Faulting application name: x265-64.exe, version: 1.7.0.374, time stamp: 0x55b5e31e
> Faulting module name: ntdll.dll, version: 10.0.10240.16430, time stamp: 0x55c59f92
> Exception code: 0xc0000025
> Fault offset: 0x0000000000092ed0
> Faulting process ID: 0xeac


There is no discernible stability difference between those two configurations other than obviously making sure the memory is stable. (HCI or Google Stress App)


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I wouldn't be too concerned, just try and complete the pass again. If it was unstable, an instance wouldn't have completed. Be aware there is a bug with the encoder and PMODE with Windows 10 however which can drop an instance.
> There is no discernible stability difference between those two configurations other than obviously making sure the memory is stable. (HCI or Google Stress App)


+Rep Thank you Silent. I guys I will take some more time tonight to bench and do a more thorough stability check.


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *st0necold*
> 
> Do you recommend the intel insurance/warranty for OC'ing? (can't remember exact name but it's like 35 bucks.)


The performance tuning protection plan?

Yes, I'd recommend it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koniakki*
> 
> *P.S:* Any *stability* concerns/differences between running, lets say, [email protected] RAM vs [email protected]?
> 
> I ask because if I remember correctly most are using the 125 strap because its helps with stability(could be just RAM stability/OC tho. Cant remember.).


The 1.25 strap allows one to use lower multipliers to achive the same clocks. For core/uncore there seems to be only marginal differences in max stable clocks between the straps, if any. However, memory clocking is often greatly aided by being able to use the 1.25 strap. Whether this is from some electrical phenomena like PLLs having a harder time locking to high memory multipliers, or a side effect of hidden memory timings, I cannot say.

Anyway, it's impossible to directly compare 2400 and 2750. You'll have to test them yourself.

I would double check IOL/RTLs at different memory multipliers. I've been testing the 1.25x strap and 2667 memory is faster than 2750 on my setup, even with all timings other than the RTLs identical because the 22x memory multiplier uses RTLs that are about 10 clocks looser than 21.33x, and I cannot get the system to post if I tighten them significantly.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

@Blameless

I have tried everything to use the 125 strap, but my machine just won't post even after lowering the clocks to suit,
I'm starting the think it's the budget G-Skill Ripjaw 4's (they are 2666mhz but use 100 strap with XMP).

Will be looking at better ram soon, could be the cause of a few overclocking issues I've had, though currently my machine has been rock solid at 4.2Ghz with all you guys help.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Hello

anyone have any idea about which x99 board in the picture ? a friend offer this to me...



i ask them about the PCIE number 4 and he say this a x99-Pro and its like that ?

Edit : just small search in google for the picture i found it here

http://www.overclock.net/t/1545664/fs-asus-x99-deluxe-asus-z87-sabertooth-4790k-pentium-g680-and-more

its deluxe loool


----------



## GreedyMuffin

.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello
> 
> anyone have any idea about which x99 board in the picture ? a friend offer this to me...
> 
> 
> 
> i ask them about the PCIE number 4 and he say this a x99-Pro and its like that ?


EDIT: I now see that i misunderstood.









As praz says, its been ripped off, its worthless imo.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello
> 
> anyone have any idea about which x99 board in the picture ? a friend offer this to me...
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i ask them about the PCIE number 4 and he say this a x99-Pro and its like that ?
> 
> Edit : just small search in google for the picture i found it here
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1545664/fs-asus-x99-deluxe-asus-z87-sabertooth-4790k-pentium-g680-and-more
> 
> its deluxe loool


Hello

It is clearly written on the board itself that it is a Deluxe. Some friend. The #4 PCIe x16 slot has been ripped off the board.


----------



## Silent Scone

LOL.


----------



## Mr-Dark

That guys want to fool me lool









long story short answer its have no board at all lool he is give me an picture from google

first picture from this threads (that threads in 18/3 )



then i ask for the box he is sending me picture for Pro board from this thread



when i show them the first thread he telling me ( Yes i bought it from that guy and he sending it in x99-Pro box ) the funny he is join to OCN in 22/9/2015 ? loool

i must report that guy to some Admin here loool


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello
> 
> *anyone have any idea about which x99 board in the picture* ? a friend offer this to me...
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i ask them about the PCIE number 4 and he say this a x99-Pro and its like that ?
> 
> Edit : just small search in google for the picture i found it here
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1545664/fs-asus-x99-deluxe-asus-z87-sabertooth-4790k-pentium-g680-and-more
> 
> its deluxe loool


Yes, I do - it's a broken Deluxe.









You're not buying that are you?

__________________

Anyway - off to tickle some salmon with a fly this afternoon... North to OCN country.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Yes, I do - it's a broken Deluxe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're not buying that are you?
> 
> __________________
> 
> Anyway - off to tickle some salmon with a fly this afternoon... North to OCN country.


Sure i will not.. he have no board at all loool









salmon and fly take me with you pls ?


----------



## Blameless

If it were a case of a component being left off of a board, there wouldn't be any pins/gold fingers installed in that location.

Now a board may well work with one of the PCI-E slots torn off, but this guy is clearly trying to defraud you if he claimed it's supposed to be that way.


----------



## m0n4g3

When i was testing 100 strap and 125 strap i found that memory writes were much better on the 100 strap than 125 at same clocks.

Unfortunately now for some reason i can use 100 strap at greater than 2133mhz on the ram!









Pretty sure it's my IMC that's degraded subsantially but works fine on 125.


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Hi everyone. It has been a long time since I have stopped by.

I just received a second 5960x, and I am starting to play with it. It goes to the 40x multiplier with ease.. No hiccups or high heat... 41, low temps still, but windows locks if I out it under stress with Fire Strike Physics.

Could anyone give some suggestions? I am in BCLK 100 currently, and I will start trying out BCLK 125 tomorrow. I have never tried 125 before, so I may be moving that one around and testing new grounds.

This could was purchase as ln2, not air, AIO or water tested. It did 5.5-5.6 on 1.7(ish)v. I was hoping to get it up to 4.5-4.6 to replace the current main systems cpu since it does 4.5 at 1.38v.

For this one, I have an x99 classified motherboard. My second system is the Rampage V in my signature. I have a 960 on the board just for video right now. Brand new fresh install of Win 10, as I thought Win 7 could have been causing the lockup. Any help or ideas to try would be fantastic. Hope you all are doing well, and talk to you all soon.


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> Hi everyone. It has been a long time since I have stopped by.
> 
> I just received a second 5960x, and I am starting to play with it. It goes to the 40x multiplier with ease.. No hiccups or high heat... 41, low temps still, but windows locks if I out it under stress with Fire Strike Physics.
> 
> Could anyone give some suggestions? I am in BCLK 100 currently, and I will start trying out BCLK 125 tomorrow. I have never tried 125 before, so I may be moving that one around and testing new grounds.
> 
> This could was purchase as ln2, not air, AIO or water tested. It did 5.5-5.6 on 1.7(ish)v. I was hoping to get it up to 4.5-4.6 to replace the current main systems cpu since it does 4.5 at 1.38v.
> 
> For this one, I have an x99 classified motherboard. My second system is the Rampage V in my signature. I have a 960 on the board just for video right now. Brand new fresh install of Win 10, as I thought Win 7 could have been causing the lockup. Any help or ideas to try would be fantastic. Hope you all are doing well, and talk to you all soon.


LN2 results on a chip does not directly translate to ambient/water results. 100/125 is neglible differences. Only time you would really need 125 is if you want to play with non 2666/3200 memory dividers.

Depending on your CPU package/core temps, anything above 1.30-1.35V range may result in more instability. Best bet is to stay below 1.30V on 5960X.

What's the batch on your chip, and what volts are you using ??

________________________________________________________________

Back to tuning my personal system!

Quick and dirty 4.6/4.3 run on my J507B609 2W* chip. With quick and dirty 3200 C14 on my 3300C16 sammies









Decided to lower VCCIN compared to what I last ran it before re-doing my water loop.. I'm not 100% on Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut yet... I can't seem to use the applicator properly. I either leave air bubbles, or apply too thick of a layer. Had to re-mount my chip, otherwise it would run upwards of 75+ package temps. After remount only hit 72C at the same settings same ambient/loop temps.

GPUs are running much hotter under load than before when using GC-Extreme, so I definitely applied too thick of a layer. I think I have it down now though.. Too lazy to tear it down again, since I'm actually running proper coolant now.. grr.. At least I do have a proper drain setup.. We'll see.

4.7 @ 1.28V X265 was stable too, but I felt it was going to run too hot when i stuff the side panels and run my 24/7 fan profiles..
http://hwbot.org/submission/2996180_


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> LN2 results on a chip does not directly translate to ambient/water results. 100/125 is neglible differences. Only time you would really need 125 is if you want to play with non 2666/3200 memory dividers.
> 
> Depending on your CPU package/core temps, anything above 1.30-1.35V range may result in more instability. Best bet is to stay below 1.30V on 5960X.
> 
> What's the batch on your chip, and what volts are you using ??


I had left voltage on auto just to see what multipliers were available. 40 and below with 100 strap can boot just fine, and result in 1.22v

If I set it to 41, nothing makes it stable.

If I set the strap to 125, nothing works,to to include setting it below stock speeds. It won't even make it into windows

Temps have never been near the 50's, using a temporary AIO just for testing.

There are no bent pins or anything either.

L424b998


----------



## GameBoy

Is there any quick way you can tell if you need more input voltage as opposed to vcore or is it just trial and error?


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Would you guys call this stable:
5 hours of AIDA64 and 20 Back to back runs of x265 benchmark:

AIDA64 results:


----------



## Silent Scone

Use the machine and find out


----------



## Vperez

There is absolutely no way to find out my bin number if I threw the box away right?


----------



## Kimir

The batch number is on the IHS.


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GameBoy*
> 
> Is there any quick way you can tell if you need more input voltage as opposed to vcore or is it just trial and error?


Certain Prime95 tests tend to produce different errors for vcore and vinput.

You can use version 27.9 if you don't like how stressful 28.5 is. Try running a 448k FFT size, insufficient vinput fails quite readily on this test.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vperez*
> 
> There is absolutely no way to find out my bin number if I threw the box away right?


It's etched on the processor lid itself.

Also, never throw away the box.


----------



## GunnzAkimbo

Auto settings.

Looks odd against all the others!

http://hwbot.org/benchmark/hwbot_x265_benchmark_-_4k/


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GunnzAkimbo*
> 
> Auto settings.
> 
> Looks odd against all the others!
> 
> http://hwbot.org/benchmark/hwbot_x265_benchmark_-_4k/


Your results make sense.

Looking down at the 5820k/5930k results, I have to wonder what these submitters are doing.


----------



## deathizem

it is on the cpu:thumb:


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Use the machine and find out


Been using it for 4 days now, no problems.
Well I wouldn't call this a problem, but it bugs me, my 4790k machine actually loads programs quicker than my 5820k machine,
Corel Paint Shop Pro 17 loads in 3 seconds on my 4790k, but 5 seconds on the 5820k, that's pretty much the same with all programs.
But they are using different SSD's, so it could just be that.
5820k has a 240GB Kingston HyperX Savage and the 4790k has a 120GB Samsung Evo 840 Pro.


----------



## st0necold

just got my rig up with the 5960x... after downloading my backups and all of that crap (should be done tomorrow) i'll OC.

Stock the thing is FREEZING. My 4790k never saw sub 20 temps. Using a simple H105 + I also took away the pull fans so I'm rocking just 2 SP120 High Performance fans on the H105.

look at these temps


----------



## xarot

Now overclock it and it'll become a fireball.


----------



## mus1mus

lol.

Really can't help wondering why a lot of folks care about idle temps this much in the forum.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> lol.
> 
> Really can't help wondering why a lot of folks care about idle temps this much in the forum.


On a decent custom loop, these things become dependant on room temperature more than they do how cold a chip can run in a low power state.


----------



## GameBoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> Certain Prime95 tests tend to produce different errors for vcore and vinput.
> 
> You can use version 27.9 if you don't like how stressful 28.5 is. Try running a 448k FFT size, insufficient vinput fails quite readily on this test.


Cheers. How long do you recommend running a custom FFT size for?


----------



## writer21

How long do you think my new 5820k @ 1.45 vcore would last with temps around 60-70 while playing? Been running this new chip @ 1.42v while gaming and never went over 70c while playing BF4 @ 135 fps and 1440p.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *writer21*
> 
> How long do you think my new 5820k @ 1.45 vcore would last with temps around 60-70 while playing? Been running this new chip @ 1.42v while gaming and never went over 70c while playing BF4 @ 135 fps and 1440p.


It'll degrade fast. Maybe 6 - 12 months you'll start to get bsods out of nowhere is my guess.

That voltage is terribly high for 24/7 usage. Benching, it's fine imo.


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GameBoy*
> 
> Cheers. How long do you recommend running a custom FFT size for?


Four hours of a single FFT size, with time for each test set to 15 minutes, should be sufficient to fine all but the most elusive errors a given FFT can find.

Note that even though running specific sizes can help isolate different voltages, flaky settings anywhere can prompt errors almost anywhere. If you don't have enough vcore, or your cache is unstable, that will crap out tests that are good at isolating vinput as well. So, don't bother to run it until you are pretty sure where the issue is from other tests. There is always some element of trial and error.


----------



## writer21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> It'll degrade fast. Maybe 6 - 12 months you'll start to get bsods out of nowhere is my guess.
> 
> That voltage is terribly high for 24/7 usage. Benching, it's fine imo.


Thanks! What about 1.4v or near? My chip seems to be a dud.


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *writer21*
> 
> What about 1.4v or near?


Still very high for 24/7 use.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *writer21*
> 
> How long do you think my new 5820k @ 1.45 vcore would last with temps around 60-70 while playing? Been running this new chip @ 1.42v while gaming and never went over 70c while playing BF4 @ 135 fps and 1440p.


So what is the clock you pushing there >4.7ghz ?


----------



## st0necold

Fellas i'm not sure where to really start on this as i've heard some conflicting stuff...

I'd like to take her to x40 but am not sure how far she will go with my H105. I guess I'll start at x37 and go up slowly?

I don't like using Prime95 for anything-- is OCCT suitable for this guy?

Thanks. I know i'm still kind of a n00b but you guys have all been cool.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> lol.
> 
> Really can't help wondering why a lot of folks care about idle temps this much in the forum.


Honestly I can't help but wonder why all the folks on this forum care about any of the #'s they are getting.... I mean, this isn't the most "practical" hobby ever but hey it's our thing


----------



## GreedyMuffin

I don`t care about idle temps as i`m either Folding or gaming.

plus, i run belov 1.2v, i guess it would be worse if i used 1.350V or so.


----------



## st0necold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> I don`t care about idle temps as i`m either Folding or gaming.
> 
> plus, i run belov 1.2v, i guess it would be worse if i used 1.350V or so.


Nice bro... What kind of cooling are you using my man? You have an amazing OC on that beast.

PS: What is folding.


----------



## writer21

Trying to reach 4.5ghz. Got a crap chip. 4.3 takes 1.35


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *st0necold*
> 
> Nice bro... What kind of cooling are you using my man? You have an amazing OC on that beast.
> 
> PS: What is folding.


Custom loop, singel xtx 360mm rad with the 5960x along with 2x 980s in it, and a D5 pump, should cover the basic of my loop ^^

This is folding!


----------



## Silent Scone

One 360mm is quite limiting for two GM200 cards and a 5960x IMO


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> One 360mm is quite limiting for two GM200 cards and a 5960x IMO


GM204¤ But you`re right. At 4.7Ghz the fans are running 1900RPM, so its not quiet. at 4.5Ghz its much better ^^


----------



## Silent Scone

Ah I read Ti, yes still, could probably do with another 240mm at least


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Ah I read Ti, yes still, could probably do with another 240mm at least


Yeah, I need another case, fitting this in a R5 is some serious power inside such a case imo ^^

Seems like my chip liked 125bclk better though. Ram isent such a a-hole ^^

EDIT: Future plan is new case + a thick 480mm rad.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *writer21*
> 
> Trying to reach 4.5ghz. Got a crap chip. 4.3 takes 1.35


the difference between 4.2ghz and 4.5ghz isn't big at all (for games ) you should aim for 1.3v & 1.92v input voltage for 24/7


----------



## Pixation

I just got hold of an i7-5820k + ASRock X99 Extreme 4 and i'm looking to push it to 4.4 at the very least, could someone help me out with finding a good starting point because I can't work my head around this BIOS, I loved the z77's and OCing on that was a breeze, but this one just confuses me for some reason.


----------



## cookiesowns

How low can you go?????

So I finally spent some time trying out lower voltages at 4.6, instead of aiming for a quick and dirty 4.7. This isn't as low as it can go yet, but it's really close, since 1.19V = x265 crash. Seems like there's dead spots in INPUT voltage as well, too high you sacrifice minimum voltage, too low you get instability. Too high = potential x101 bsod's as well.

I've ran x264 at 48 threads for 37 loops before it threw an x264 stopped working.. I think it's stable enough for my use, as I never really tested over 20 loops since I've built a X99 system. Just re-testing after a coldboot.

1.195V in BIOS. 1.208V LOAD VID @ 4.6Ghz

1.88VCCIN L6 LLC

cache is offset at 0.285 for around 1.19V @ 4.3Ghz.

J507B609 for those that haven't been following my posts. I picked this CPU on a whim, as when I swapped my J513 they only had other CPUs. I had another J513 in my hand... until... I read oldscarface's post about his J507 that did 5.2 @ 1.3V on a single stage.. So I decided to try my luck with this chip. Turns out to be not half bad.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> How low can you go?????
> 
> So I finally spent some time trying out lower voltages at 4.6, instead of aiming for a quick and dirty 4.7. This isn't as low as it can go yet, but it's really close, since 1.19V = x265 crash. Seems like there's dead spots in INPUT voltage as well, too high you sacrifice minimum voltage, too low you get instability. Too high = potential x101 bsod's as well.
> 
> I've ran x264 at 48 threads for 37 loops before it threw an x264 stopped working.. I think it's stable enough for my use, as I never really tested over 20 loops since I've built a X99 system. Just re-testing after a coldboot.
> 
> 1.195V in BIOS. 1.208V LOAD VID @ 4.6Ghz
> 
> 1.88VCCIN L6 LLC
> 
> cache is offset at 0.285 for around 1.19V @ 4.3Ghz.
> 
> J507B609 for those that haven't been following my posts. I picked this CPU on a whim, as when I swapped my J513 they only had other CPUs. I had another J513 in my hand... until... I read oldscarface's post about his J507 that did 5.2 @ 1.3V on a single stage.. So I decided to try my luck with this chip. Turns out to be not half bad.


The Vccin was a bit high don`t you think? I run mine at less, but i could try to up it for an exhange for less vcore atleast :hmm:

some said 1.950V is the max they would go, but different users got different opinions, what do others think?









Also, i tried 4.8Ghz this morning before school. but it crashed in Aida64, i turned off ``stress FPU`` and it worked, what the heck does it do in programs. only thing i found out it stands for floating points something ^^


----------



## writer21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> the difference between 4.2ghz and 4.5ghz isn't big at all (for games ) you should aim for 1.3v & 1.92v input voltage for 24/7


I was wondering why my overclocks were low so I opened my pc and reinstalled mostly everything. Come to find out one of my ram sticks were not tightly installed because the clip was off a bit. Pushed that down till the clip snapped in check graphics cards and started the pc. Haven't had a crash since doing that. Now running 2.000 cpu input voltage and 1.360 vcore for 4.5ghz and hyperthreading.

I was able to run 4.6ghz by increasing input voltage to 2.060. Is that not recommended? I just need this cpu for 2-3 years and I will get intel protection plan.


----------



## TR4MPS0N

Okay so i got me a 5820k! Firstly wont be overclocking till next month most likely







due to not having a mobo yet which im going for the godlike gaming, anyone else got one let me know if its good? Still need water cooler which going for the swiftech 240x looks fo ******* cool! Again anyone else got it? Whats with the batch numbers? And any tips on overclocking? Also i have 2666mhz ram so the bclk will be 125
Batch number is J507B018 for anyone who is interested


----------



## devilhead

using as daily overclock, even can go 4800








vcore: adaptive 1.09 +0.001(1.1v) 4500mhz
cache: offset 0.25 (1.147V) 4400mhz


----------



## Silent Scone

lol. Ridiculous.

May your rejects rest in piece!


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TR4MPS0N*
> 
> Also i have 2666mhz ram so the bclk will be 125
> Batch number is J507B018 for anyone who is interested


Funny thing is my ram is 2666Mhz but runs at a BCLK of 100Mhz, guess it depends on the brand.


----------



## TR4MPS0N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> Funny thing is my ram is 2666Mhz but runs at a BCLK of 100Mhz, guess it depends on the brand.


I might have to try this when i start overclocking then, if it gives a better overclock anyway


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> Funny thing is my ram is 2666Mhz but runs at a BCLK of 100Mhz, guess it depends on the brand.


More to do with the CPU than the IC, I believe.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> More to do with the CPU than the IC, I believe.


Hello

This. ^^ The memory capabilities have nothing to do with the chosen strap all other things being equal.


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> Funny thing is my ram is 2666Mhz but runs at a BCLK of 100Mhz, guess it depends on the brand.


2667 is the highest I've seen any JEDEC speced memory, and I doubt any JEDEC compliant SPD would manipulate the CPU's base clock.

Also, there are 100 and 133MHz memory reference clocks on this platform and 2667 is actually a lower memory multiplier than 2200 because of it. 2133, 2400, and 2667 can use that 133MHz reference clock at 100MHz BCLK.

2800 (28x) is where I started to see issues at the 1.00 strap. Was usually possible to make it work, but a lower multipler at a higher strap was normally easier. This applied to both of my 5820k and both of the motherboards I used testing them.


----------



## HeadlessKnight

Is there anything I can do to make the CPU throttle at idle with 125 MHz BCLK? Speedstep doesn't seem to work.


----------



## MR-e

Are you referring to CPU speed or voltage throttle? If voltage, then it's been noted that the 125 strap won't allow for adaptive voltage. If speed, then I'm not sure if the 125 strap has anything to do it with.


----------



## Vperez

With strap of 125 I can't really use any real power management. Adaptive voltage instantly crashes no matter what. Even windows power management crashes (win 10).


----------



## Dango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeadlessKnight*
> 
> Is there anything I can do to make the CPU throttle at idle with 125 MHz BCLK? Speedstep doesn't seem to work.


Go in to your power option and set Processor Power Management Minimun processor state to 5%


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> lol. Ridiculous.
> 
> May your rejects rest in piece!


At least he found it before the next generation is out.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeadlessKnight*
> 
> Is there anything I can do to make the CPU throttle at idle with 125 MHz BCLK? Speedstep doesn't seem to work.


check windows power plan - under certain circumstances (like a failed boot) it will set min proc state to 100%.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Difference between manual and adaptive for cache?

Dosen't seem to downclock at idle anyway


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> Difference between manual and adaptive for cache?
> 
> Dosen't seem to downclock at idle anyway


One works as intended, the other not at all. Next question?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> Difference between manual and adaptive for cache?
> 
> Dosen't seem to downclock at idle anyway


cache does downclock. Adaptive cache is not working... only offset or manual.


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> cache does downclock. Adaptive cache is not working... only offset or manual.


It does for me....? With offset


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> It does for me....? With offset


Hello

True adaptive is not possible with any strap other than 100. It's simple math.


----------



## muhd86

guys i want to overclock my 4960x can it be overclocked to 4.6ghz , but what would be the max safe voltages for this .


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> True adaptive is not possible with any strap other than 100. It's simple math.


For some reason I read that JPM said cache "DOESN'T" downclock with offset. I just re-read it and I realized he said it does..


----------



## Pixation

So I had managed to push my 5820k to 4.6GHz @ 1.27vcore, passing multiple IBT stress tests without a problem. I decided to try to push for 4.7GHz and pushed the voltage in increments of +0.005, each time IBT caused an 0x124 BSOD error before the first output could finish, up to 1.3vcore, so I stopped and reverted back to 4.6 @ 1.27, ran another IBT for safety sake and that too caused an 0x124 BSOD after 3 outputs despite no other settings being altered. Temperatures don't seem abnormal, hitting just above 60c during the stress, any ideas what might have caused this?


----------



## writer21

How is Microcenter with CPU exchange? I have 15 days from what I read.

Took my cpu out and noticed the underneath the gold caps that go into the socket 2-3 of them look worn off and there was some grey crap over it. So I cleaned the bottom with alcohol the best I could but the problem is still there. Would they exchange the cpu because I have a feeling thats the problem but I'm not sure.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> For some reason I read that JPM said cache "DOESN'T" downclock with offset. I just re-read it and I realized he said it does..


lol - it downclocks using offset or manual. And down-volts with offset. I haven't had any luck with adaptive cache on any strap... maybe worth a try on strap 100 again?


----------



## HeadlessKnight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> At least he found it before the next generation is out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> check windows power plan - under certain circumstances (like a failed boot) it will set min proc state to 100%.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dango*
> 
> Go in to your power option and set Processor Power Management Minimun processor state to 5%


Thanks guys this worked perfectly. Now the CPU idles at 1.5 GHz instead of running @ 4.4 GHz the whole time


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeadlessKnight*
> 
> Thanks guys this worked perfectly. Now the CPU idles at 1.5 GHz instead of running @ 4.4 GHz the whole time


Set it to 0% - save that power, let your CPU sleep more. And no, it won't set it to 0GHz, lol


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *writer21*
> 
> How is Microcenter with CPU exchange? I have 15 days from what I read.
> 
> Took my cpu out and noticed the underneath the gold caps that go into the socket 2-3 of them look worn off and there was some grey crap over it. So I cleaned the bottom with alcohol the best I could but the problem is still there. Would they exchange the cpu because I have a feeling thats the problem but I'm not sure.


Sounds like CPU was used. Absolutely exchange it. I don't think they will deny you.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Wait wut? My Cpu get watchdog bsod now, i could be stable 4.7 at even less than what i just tried. 










I could do it at 1.315V before, now 1.325V and still crash, got my third 980, been getting some nvdia bsods as well. I bought the card from a guy i know, and i know it as 100% working before i got it, so can`t be the third card either..

Any tips?

Could win10 me hating me for some reason? Might consider going back to 8.1 now..

#DrivesMeMad


----------



## Dango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> Wait wut? My Cpu get watchdog bsod now, i could be stable 4.7 at even less than what i just tried.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I could do it at 1.315V before, now 1.325V and still crash, got my third 980, been getting some nvdia bsods as well. I bought the card from a guy i know, and i know it as 100% working before i got it, so can`t be the third card either..
> 
> Any tips?
> 
> Could win10 me hating me for some reason? Might consider going back to 8.1 now..
> 
> #DrivesMeMad


Try to run without OC, that will make trouble shooting much easier. What BSoD code you getting? It most likely cause by drive duo to add in the third card.


----------



## -red-

Is the CPU-Z benchmark reliable?
I OCed my 5820k to 4ghz and I get a 1534 score, when I select a 4790k as comparison I see it gets 1638, 100 points more. Shouldn't the two cpu be on the same level clock per clock or is something wrong won my end?


----------



## HeadlessKnight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-red-*
> 
> Is the CPU-Z benchmark reliable?
> I OCed my 5820k to 4ghz and I get a 1534 score, when I select a 4790k as comparison I see it gets 1638, 100 points more. Shouldn't the two cpu be on the same level clock per clock or is something wrong won my end?


4790K boosts to 4.2 GHz at stock across all cores, not 4.0 GHz. At the same speed there is 0 difference between the two.


----------



## Silent Scone




----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeadlessKnight*
> 
> 4790K boosts to 4.2 GHz at stock across all cores, not 4.0 GHz. At the same speed there is 0 difference between the two.


But I'm overclocked to 4.2Ghz and still get 67 less points than a 4790k.
No biggy, just thought it was interesting.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-red-*
> 
> Is the CPU-Z benchmark reliable?
> I OCed my 5820k to 4ghz and I get a 1534 score, when I select a 4790k as comparison I see it gets 1638, 100 points more. Shouldn't the two cpu be on the same level clock per clock or is something wrong won my end?


there is 2 benchmark there which one you chose single core or multi threads ?

in a single core you need 4.4ghz from the 5820k to match the 4790k but in the multi threads the stock 5820k will beat the 4790k no doubt ...


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> in a single core you need 4.4ghz from the 5820k to match the 4790k but in the multi threads the stock 5820k will beat the 4790k no doubt ...


It will nearly match it, but still falls behind:


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> It will nearly match it, but still falls behind:


You need 4ghz cache to match the single core performance (anyway its 15 point )









the 4790k 4.4ghz boost ( XMP profile on for 4.4ghz all core ) and 4ghz cache clock while you have 3.6ghz boost ( XMP on for 3.6ghz ) and 3ghz cache


----------



## HeadlessKnight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> But I'm overclocked to 4.2Ghz and still get 67 less points than a 4790k.
> No biggy, just thought it was interesting.


4790K boosts to 4.4 GHz in single-threaded. and 4.2 GHz in multi-threaded workloads if I am not mistaken.



Here is my 5820K @ around 4.4 GHz with memory @ 3000 MHz and Cache @ 3.625 MHz. The results are pretty much within margin of error, which is alright.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeadlessKnight*
> 
> 4790K boosts to 4.4 GHz in single-threaded. and 4.2 GHz in multi-threaded workloads if I am not mistaken.
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my 5820K @ around 4.4 GHz with memory @ 3000 MHz and Cache @ 3.625 MHz. The results are pretty much within margin of error, which is alright.


that's right but the 4790k + Asus board all core will boost to 4.4ghz when the XMP profile is on









and your score decent no doubt


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Thought this was interesting, I got the same single thread score at 4.3Ghz as I did at 4.4Ghz
Multi thread different story.

4.3Ghz


4.4Ghz


----------



## Jpmboy

left is Balanced power plan, right is High Performance. 5960x 4.5/4.25/3000c13

a few points can be gained/lost depending on background services/processes, power state... etc.


----------



## Vperez

I have a quick question. Initially I had clocked my 5930k to 4.5 ghz with a vcore of 1.24. I played around with the voltage and figured out I could do 1.2 and be stable. At some point my mobo didn't want to let me change it so I reset the CMOS, and manually did 1.2 without adaptive (running at 125 strap) or offset or the like. However, now when I stress test with AIDA64 or prime95 the voltage jumpts up to 1.265 instead of staying at 1.2. It didn't do this at 1.24. I was wondering then if instead of just manually inputting 1.2 I should do offset but I haven't really figured out how to do it. Should I just enter say 0.960V offset sign + then voltage offset 0.24V?


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vperez*
> 
> I have a quick question. Initially I had clocked my 5930k to 4.5 ghz with a vcore of 1.24. I played around with the voltage and figured out I could do 1.2 and be stable. At some point my mobo didn't want to let me change it so I reset the CMOS, and manually did 1.2 without adaptive (running at 125 strap) or offset or the like. However, now when I stress test with AIDA64 or prime95 the voltage jumpts up to 1.265 instead of staying at 1.2. It didn't do this at 1.24. I was wondering then if instead of just manually inputting 1.2 I should do offset but I haven't really figured out how to do it. Should I just enter say 0.960V offset sign + then voltage offset 0.24V?


I just went through something like this. I was setting my offset at 1.2v (main) and a .15 offset. I kept getting random lock ups.. i went to 1.325v main and .025v offset, and it still downclocks. I take it, and i could be wrong, that the offset should be enough to get it through the stress portions. I use a higher main setting for the voltage and a small offset with no issues, and it idles very low when not under use.

Like i said, if i set a low main and a high offset, if the cores lose load for a second or two, the system tends to lock.

As you can tell, my primary cou is not made of golden material, but it works well for me lol.


----------



## Dango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> I just went through something like this. I was setting my offset at 1.2v (main) and a .15 offset. I kept getting random lock ups.. i went to 1.325v main and .025v offset, and it still downclocks. I take it, and i could be wrong, that the offset should be enough to get it through the stress portions. I use a higher main setting for the voltage and a small offset with no issues, and it idles very low when not under use.
> 
> Like i said, if i set a low main and a high offset, if the cores lose load for a second or two, the system tends to lock.
> 
> As you can tell, my primary cou is not made of golden material, but it works well for me lol.


Change your LLC level should help.


----------



## pocketdrummer

I just submitted a form to join, but I think my batch number may have been wrong. The first number is half gone, but I think it's a zero (thinking now it's a J), the 5th one I wrote down an 8, but I think it's a B now that I'm looking at it.

I have a picture of it if necessary.


----------



## Silent Scone

4x8GB 2800 C16-16-16-36-1T 1.22v on 100 strap, one hour stress app stable.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pocketdrummer*
> 
> I just submitted a form to join, but I think my batch number may have been wrong. The first number is half gone, but I think it's a zero (thinking now it's a J), the 5th one I wrote down an 8, but I think it's a B now that I'm looking at it.
> 
> I have a picture of it if necessary.


Sounds reasonable, mine is J510B215


----------



## Sem

Just got hold of a 5960x J513B008












only had afew hours to test but so far so good 1 hour realbench stable 4.6Ghz @ 1.232v cache at stock and ram at 2133

i left my input voltage at 1.95 as thats what my 5930k needed but im sure i can lower it got a long weekend of testing lol

will leave it to do a 6 hour overnight run and if it passes will move onto the cache and ram etc


----------



## Sem

currently running the non AVX prime for 2 hours then before bed the 6 hour realbench test

hope to wake up happy and see its not crahsed


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> 4x8GB 2800 C16-16-16-36-1T 1.22v on 100 strap, one hour stress app stable.


Not as impressive as yours, but here's a 4 hour run of AIDA64 (CPU/FPU/Cache), I followed it up with 15 back to back runs of x265.
4.4Ghz and up I need to sink too much voltage into it, around 1.25v for 4.4Ghz, but it still didn't seem stable, so I just went back down to 4.3Ghz which as you can see quiet stable.



One other question.
Does it hurt to give you ram a little more voltage.
I've got the G-Skill Ripjaw 4 2666Mhz, they are rated for 1.2v, but I noticed they weren't completely stable at those voltages when running 2666Mhz, after I gave them 1.25v they seem happier.
It won't hurt them at all will it?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> 4x8GB 2800 C16-16-16-36-1T 1.22v on 100 strap, one hour stress app stable.


Nice! 2800 on strap 100.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sem*
> 
> currently running the non AVX prime for 2 hours then before bed the 6 hour realbench test
> 
> hope to wake up happy and see its not crahsed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


You can use the most recent version of p95 (some bugs fixed) from the undoc file:

_The program supports many different code paths for LL testing depending on
the CPU type. It also has a few different factoring code paths. You can
force the program to choose a specific code path by setting the proper
combination of these settings in local.txt:
CpuSupportsRDTSC=0 or 1
CpuSupportsCMOV=0 or 1
CpuSupportsPrefetch=0 or 1
CpuSupportsSSE=0 or 1
CpuSupportsSSE2=0 or 1
CpuSupports3DNow=0 or 1
CpuSupportsAVX=0 or 1
CpuSupportsFMA3=0 or 1
CpuSupportsFMA4=0 or 1_

edit the local.txt file adding:
CpuSupportsAVX=0
CpuSupportsFMA3=0
CpuSupportsFMA4=0

p95 is now 8-core friendly.


----------



## Agenesis

So these are my 24/7 prime stable settings for 4.5ghz.

I'm looking to try out adaptive voltage, where do I start? Stock vid + putting the necessary offset until it reaches 1.376v full load?

1.376v - (stock vid) = offset?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agenesis*
> 
> So these are my 24/7 prime stable settings for 4.5ghz.
> 
> I'm looking to try out adaptive voltage, where do I start? Stock vid + putting the necessary offset until it reaches 1.376v full load?
> 
> 1.376v - (stock vid) = offset?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


you can hit F12 on the bios page and it wil save a pic file to a fat32 stick in any USB slot...

for adaptive check this post: http://www.overclock.net/t/1510328/asus-x99-motherboard-series-official-support-thread-north-american-users-only/9700_50#post_24492135

put 0.005V in offset and the rest in adaptive. the total voltage will show up right below those bios fields.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

That's close. JPM explained it to me sometime back. Put .005v in the CPU Core Voltage Offset box, and the remainder of your target voltage into the Additional Turbo Mode CPU Core Voltage box. I run 1.28v vcore, so mine is .005v + 1.275v. My idle core voltage is showing at .928v, but that evidently doesn't enter into the equation.

Works great!


----------



## HyperMatrix

Just picked up a 5820k for my work comp. Using an all in one cooler for it. And I'm shocked at how little voltage it requires compared to my 3770k. I thought with 6 cores I'd be in for a world of hurt. But it does 4.5GHz at 1.18v. And this is with 8 sticks of 4gb 3000MHz ddr4 in there. I know...I know...should have gotten 4 8gb sticks. But I like symmetry.


----------



## Koniakki

Guys I have been wondering about the "Package" temps shown in HWM and XTU.

Isn't 85'C/185'F kinda high for [email protected] when running the XTU Benchmark?

HWM shows max voltage @1.248v but XTU is reporting 1.2770v max voltage? Cooler is H100i P/P.

Am I reading something wrong here?

Either I messed my case airflow when I cleaned the whole pc or something's really off.



*P.S:* I went to the bios and set it to Adaptive+Offset(1.245+0.005) and now the max voltage shown in both HWM and XTU is 1.258v? And the temps went up to 88'C/190'F?

*P.S2:* Just did a default bios settings test([email protected]). Max temps were 54'C.


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> I just got a shiny new 5820k, batch J520. It'll be a while till I get to overclocking it. Doing some reading here I see batch J518 getting mentioned. Any word on batch J520?
> 
> 
> 
> You tell us buddy! J520 = year 2015 20th week packaging. Could be good could be potato depending on actual serial and thus the fab / wafer it comes from
Click to expand...

Just started looking into overclocking my 5820k (J520 batch). As a quick-n-dirty test, AiSuite's auto magic tuner







came up with a 4.4GHz overclock. It's running more voltage than I would like to see, but I might be able to bring that down. I saw the auto tuner running at 4.5 with the same voltage, then it crashed at 4.6, then it came out with 4.4 as the final number. I had given it a temp limit of 70c and a voltage limit of 1.2v, so i was surprised to see the 1.296v.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyperMatrix*
> 
> Just picked up a 5820k for my work comp. Using an all in one cooler for it. And I'm shocked at how little voltage it requires compared to my 3770k. I thought with 6 cores I'd be in for a world of hurt. But it does 4.5GHz at 1.18v. And this is with 8 sticks of 4gb 3000MHz ddr4 in there. I know...I know...should have gotten 4 8gb sticks. But I like symmetry.


Nice!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> 4x8GB 2800 C16-16-16-36-1T 1.22v on 100 strap, one hour stress app stable.


I so want to run a 1T cmd rate, because its twice at good as 2T


----------



## zerophase

I think my cpu has degraded. I'm not running into any issues with stability when overclocked, but at stock settings I immediately freeze in Windows. I tried running the Intel processor diagnostic tool from live Fedora, but the computer locks up shortly after running it.

I have a feeling my cache might need some more vcache. Is it safe to run that tool at stock speeds with vcache and vcore raised slightly above stock?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Nice! 2800 on strap 100.


Sticking with 2800 for now, 1.25v for the below. Working with this voltage for time being


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Sticking with 2800 for now, 1.25v for the below. Working with this voltage for time being


Try 11330 or 11440 on the TREFI I found this great for DS 4x8GB sticks. Should net a small boost on A64 mem bench.

Oh. Also try tWCL 9 and tWR 10 or 11. On my sammies & good bin of Hynix, they seem to like it with barely any voltage increase from vs "auto" timings


----------



## Silent Scone

Thanks for the tip Cookie, I'm running with 10 tWCL at the moment and 11 tWR already - working my way down. Sticking to 1.25v


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Sticking with 2800 for now, 1.25v for the below. Working with this voltage for time being
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


1.25V VDiMM? What's that.


----------



## Kimir

You know it's the thing in between that is set to 1.2 to 1.35 jedec/xmp and that we put 1.4 ourselves. XD


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> You know it's the thing in between that is set to 1.2 to 1.35 jedec/xmp and that we put 1.4 ourselves. XD


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 1.25V VDiMM? What's that.


Lol, something about 2800 over 1.3v seems slightly dirty to me







. Fairly close to what I'm going to be able to do at this voltage anywho, was testing refresh interval and recieved errors half hour in, only to reboot and not notice a stick had dropped. Could be worse, could have been running HCI for 7 hours lol


----------



## Agenesis

Alright thanks, got offset working.









What power saving features do you guys enable?

With speedstep enabled and the c states set to defaults/auto (disabled?) the idle power consumption is very consistent when set to balance mode in windows. I also tested it with speedstep off with c0/c1 enabled to let the cpu/mobo do the work and the power readings seems to spaz out changing every second, pretty much no power savings at all versus fully manual mode.

At 4.5ghz idle entire system power consumption

Fully manual 1.37v Windows power saving mode: 120w
Adaptive 0.76v w/speedstep Windows balanced mode: 140w
Adaptive 0.76~1.11v w/o speedstep w/c0+c1: 140w~165w
Fully Manual 1.37v Windows performance mode: 170w


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> You know it's the thing in between that is set to 1.2 to 1.35 jedec/xmp and that we put 1.4 ourselves. XD











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Lol, something about 2800 over 1.3v seems slightly dirty to me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Fairly close to what I'm going to be able to do at this voltage anywho, was testing refresh interval and recieved errors half hour in, only to reboot and not notice a stick had dropped. Could be worse, could have been running HCI for 7 hours lol


okay... so I'm dirty.







([email protected])

still have 8 sticks at 3000c13 w/ 1.455V. Several months now... a bit of a "robustness" test.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agenesis*
> 
> Alright thanks, got offset working.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What power saving features do you guys enable?
> 
> With speedstep enabled and the c states set to defaults/auto (disabled?) the idle power consumption is very consistent when set to balance mode in windows. I also tested it with speedstep off with c0/c1 enabled to let the cpu/mobo do the work and the power readings seems to spaz out changing every second, pretty much no power savings at all versus fully manual mode.
> 
> At 4.5ghz idle entire system power consumption
> 
> Fully manual 1.37v Windows power saving mode: 120w
> Adaptive 0.76v w/speedstep Windows balanced mode: 140w
> Adaptive 0.76~1.11v w/o speedstep w/c0+c1: 140w~165w
> Fully Manual 1.37v Windows performance mode: 170w


Something is not right, or not measured correctly. Let the rig sit for 15min ands look at the VRM temperature Full Manual vs adaptive.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> okay... so I'm dirty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ([email protected])
> 
> still have 8 sticks at 3000c13 w/ 1.455V. Several months now... a bit of a "robustness" test.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Something is not right, or not measured correctly. Let the rig sit for 15min ands look at the VRM temperature Full Manual vs adaptive.


I will try higher eventually, just bedding in with stability. It seems cache was super unstable at previously 2 hour stable settings in AIDA - literally failed in seconds lol. Currently retesting with an additional 30mv.

Edit: Didn't you end up nudging yours similarly?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I will try higher eventually, just bedding in with stability. It seems cache was super unstable at previously 2 hour stable settings in AIDA - literally failed in seconds lol. Currently retesting with an additional 30mv.


yeah, if I pull 4 sticks and run 16GB I can lower cacheV nearly 50mV and it's good. 32gb is more work for cache and IO... i have both VCCIOs at 1.0625V - can't say I thoroughly tested the need, but on auto (1.05V) seemed to have more issues with stability. IDK, so I just left them up a notch.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yeah, if I pull 4 sticks and run 16GB I can lower cacheV nearly 50mV and it's good. 32gb is more work for cache and IO... i have both VCCIOs at 1.0625V - can't say I thoroughly tested the need, but on auto (1.05V) seemed to have more issues with stability. IDK, so I just left them up a notch.


Ah, yeah I've never really touched IO voltages on this board, the jump from 1.1 to 1.13v seems to have done the trick, 25 minutes in. Guess I'll leave this one in the oven again and go mow the lawn


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Gotta ask a some questions then.

If i got 4x8 gb sticks, do they require more voltage just as 8x4gb sticks would?

I guess it depends on the amount of sticks and not the amount of gb, that seems more logical to me at least lol

Also, does memory timings and voltage affect I/O voltage and cache voltage just as the amount of sticks do?

Thanks and Cheers!


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> Gotta ask a some questions then.
> 
> If i got 4x8 gb sticks, do they require more voltage just as 8x4gb sticks would?
> 
> I guess it depends on the amount of sticks and not the amount of gb, that seems more logical to me at least lol
> 
> Also, does memory timings and voltage affect I/O voltage and cache voltage just as the amount of sticks do?
> 
> Thanks and Cheers!


Both cache and memory have a mutual relationship when it comes to stability, I don't think module density has as much of an impact as it used to with ASUS T-topology and advances, it's more to do with the memory density. 32GB is tougher on the IMC and cache. VCCIO may need a small bump on occasion but it's not something I've noticed. Only adjustment to my own overclock I've made with this kit is cache voltage by 30mv.

I'm still getting (month or two now) very rare b2 codes with VGA lit, no overclock warning, machine will soft power down ok. I'm fairly certain it's something to do with the Intel 750 but not sure I can be bothered to remove it to find out. It only happens once in every 40 boots. Bit of a strange one.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> Gotta ask a some questions then.
> 
> If i got 4x8 gb sticks, do they require more voltage just as 8x4gb sticks would?
> 
> I guess it depends on the amount of sticks and not the amount of gb, that seems more logical to me at least lol
> 
> Also, does memory timings and voltage affect I/O voltage and cache voltage just as the amount of sticks do?
> 
> Thanks and Cheers!


IMO - the amount of RAM (total GB) can impact VCCSA, cache and IO voltage rails regardless of number of sticks. The density of the sticks on x99 seems to affect "acceptable" timings... but I do not have a direct comparo on the same cpu+MB.


----------



## sinholueiro

Hi to all! I was planning to build a PC soon and I'm thinking in the 5820k seeing the prices of the 6700k. The problem is that my budget is limited and I can only afford the lowest x99 motherboards. Can I achieve decent OC (my goal is 4.5 if it's possible) with that boards? I was thinking in Asrock's Extreme4, MSI's x99a Raider or the X99S SLI Plus. Any advice choosing between them is also appreciate.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Thanks! +Rep for both!

Sinholueiro @ i've used x99 sli pluss with my old 5820K, did it perfectly fine. 4.5Ghz 1.215V was possible there. Though cache/ring did not overclock as good as my X99-e Ws did.


----------



## cookiesowns

Heh. All this talk makes me feel dirty running my 1.2V bin at 1.315V for 2666 C13-13-13 tight.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> Heh. All this talk makes me feel dirty running my 1.2V bin at 1.315V for 2666 C13-13-13 tight.


lol, it's not-actually dirty. I just have this bubble in my head that any bin below 3000 thats more than 1.3v is bad, which isn't really the case


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> lol, it's not-actually dirty. I just have this bubble in my head that any bin below 3000 thats more than 1.3v is bad, which isn't really the case


I can see that. The Kingston 64GB 2800 C14 1.35V bin that I used for a build was not that great.

I think the best 64GB kit out there still is the Gskill 2800 C15 1.25V or the Dom plat 2666 C15 1.2V

I just just have his irky feeling of running high voltage on 8 sticks of high density DS. I wonder if anyone have tried overclocking the 128GB kits yet haha.


----------



## Silent Scone

I spoke to someone on OCUK who is apparently going to try lol. (2666-3000).


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> Heh. All this talk makes me feel dirty running my 1.2V bin at 1.315V for 2666 C13-13-13 tight.


1.2V for the SPD? what's the voltage listed for the XMP on the sticks? Intel will certify ddr4 XMP to 1.5V... just fyi.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I spoke to someone on OCUK who is apparently going to try lol. (2666-3000).


was only a day or two ago when 32GB was silly.








[email protected] is crazy!


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 1.2V for the SPD? what's the voltage listed for the XMP on the sticks? Intel will certify ddr4 XMP to 1.5V... just fyi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> was only a day or two ago when 32GB was silly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [email protected] is crazy!


1.2V XMP. Corsair 2666 64GB C15-17-17-35 bin.







I know about the certification, but it just feels "dirty" Why pump volts when you don't need to. Plus the 64GB kit doesn't like volts much higher than 1.38V anyways.

http://www.corsair.com/en-us/dominator-platinum-series-64gb-8-x-8gb-ddr4-dram-2666mhz-c15-memory-kit-cmd64gx4m8a2666c15


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> 1.2V XMP. Corsair 2666 64GB C15-17-17-35 bin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know about the certification, but it just feels "dirty" *Why pump volts when you don't need to*. Plus the 64GB kit doesn't like volts much higher than 1.38V anyways.
> 
> http://www.corsair.com/en-us/dominator-platinum-series-64gb-8-x-8gb-ddr4-dram-2666mhz-c15-memory-kit-cmd64gx4m8a2666c15


I agree... but why hold back if the ram needs it for an OC?



3000c13 at 1.455V


----------



## michael-ocn

Wow, 4.4Ghz is prime (cough) stable at 1.2v and aida stable at 1.15v. Incredible how much less voltage is really needed compared to 1.3v the auto-tuner dialed in.




I haven't done enough testing and am still getting my head around how offset and adaptive modes work. I've only been mucking with the multi and the core voltage settings so far. Its running with less than 1v at idle.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 1.2V for the SPD? what's the voltage listed for the XMP on the sticks? Intel will certify ddr4 XMP to 1.5V... just fyi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> was only a day or two ago when 32GB was silly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [email protected] is crazy!


32gb is still silly







. For most individual at least, very few consumers genuinely need more than 16GB


----------



## sblantipodi

Hi all,
I have a 5930K @4.2GHz, cache @4GHz on a X99 Deluxe.

To be stable with stress testing I need 1.28V, LLC7, 1.92VCCIN, 0.230VCSSA, 0.280V cache.
The system seems stable with every stress test,
hours of aida, hours of realbench, hours of memtest, hours of gaming but it sometimes freeze when I'm surfing the web.

It simply freeze and I need to reboot.

What could it be? What can I do?


----------



## HyperMatrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> 32gb is still silly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . For most individual at least, very few consumers genuinely need more than 16GB


Even Raid0 NVMe can't touch the performance of a Ram Disk. Haha. Once you have the CPU power and GPU power, the only thing left to improve performance, reduce stuttering caused by streaming, speed up load times, and increase frame rate, is a Ram Disk. If I remember from my benchmarks a couple years back...running WoW off a ram disk increased FPS by around 10-15%.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyperMatrix*
> 
> Even Raid0 NVMe can't touch the performance of a Ram Disk. Haha. Once you have the CPU power and GPU power, the only thing left to improve performance, reduce stuttering caused by streaming, speed up load times, and increase frame rate, is a Ram Disk. If I remember from my benchmarks a couple years back...running WoW off a ram disk increased FPS by around 10-15%.


I guess, sure. If disk speed is really an issue. It's not for me, so the latency and speed reduction from running more memory is slightly unnecessary. As I say, there are genuinely people who need this much memory or more. When editing high resolution HDR shots for example, especially panoramic, 16GB can get eaten fairly quickly.


----------



## Koniakki

One more
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> Heh. All this talk makes me feel dirty running my 1.2V bin at 1.315V for 2666 C13-13-13 tight.


So that's why my 32GB(4x8G) needs 1.31-1.32v to work [email protected]

I thought that it was a bit excessive for a the bump from 2400CL15 to 2666CL13 but seen from you guys talking about it, seems normal.









Do you guys recommend any changes in the RAM settings for more stability/performance? Appreciated.









Also I have the [email protected] and [email protected] usually.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koniakki*
> 
> One more
> So that's why my 32GB(4x8G) needs 1.31-1.32v to work [email protected]
> 
> I thought that it was a bit excessive for a the bump from 2400CL15 to 2666CL13 but seen from you guys talking about it, seems normal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you guys recommend any changes in the RAM settings for more stability/performance? Appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also I have the [email protected] and [email protected] usually.


lol straight 13s. I'd stick to where you're at







. Is that Google stress app stable?


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> lol straight 13s. I'd stick to where you're at
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Is that Google stress app stable?


[email protected] of HCI memtest stable after I bumped the [email protected]

It can do 12-13-13 also but I set it to CL13 for peace of mind.









So no changes to be made in the sub-timings? I see you mentioned in a post the TREFI to be changed to 11330/11440.

Also guys what VCCIA volts are recommended? I think I have it at 1.1-1.12v now.


----------



## OverK1LL

Hello all!

First off, I'd like to apologize for not being present. My business has expanded and work has consumed me. I'm shocked how long it has been since I've been on here.

I was under the impression another user was updating this thread as I gave him permission to the spreadsheet. Ultimately it is my fault, and I am sorry.

I have sent an PM to someone who I believe would be an asset to this thread. If he accepts, he would be able to help make sure the leaderboard stays up to date so that this thread may continue to be a resource.

I hope there are no hard feelings that I had abandoned this thread.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> Hi all,
> I have a 5930K @4.2GHz, cache @4GHz on a X99 Deluxe.
> 
> To be stable with stress testing I need 1.28V, LLC7, 1.92VCCIN, 0.230VCSSA, 0.280V cache.
> The system seems stable with every stress test,
> hours of aida, hours of realbench, hours of memtest, hours of gaming but it sometimes freeze when I'm surfing the web.
> 
> It simply freeze and I need to reboot.
> 
> What could it be? What can I do?


Hey! It`s most likely your memory or cache overclock. I had some restarts at 4.5ghz 1.910V core and 4ghz 1.050V cache, even at 1.100v cache. So i increased it to 1.150V and 4.2Ghz and the reboots went away for my part.

Black screen, reboot, freeze is Cache or Memory for me after what i`ve experienced at least.


----------



## michael-ocn

Howdy, I'm looking for some advice and feedback and the like about my current oc settings. Is there anything glaringly wrong about what I've got setup? Is there anything obvious that I've neglected todo regarding the cpu oc (never mind cache or memory for now)? Also a link to a good practical guide about adaptive mode on asus boards would be much appreciated.

My goal is a good long term oc that i can run for 5 years or so. That's why I'm interested in the adaptive mode, so voltage is low at idle. It's barely under 1v at idle with the current settings. I think I'd like to keep it under 1v with that longevity in mind. Under load it pushes up to 1.184v. With the exception of newer versions of prime95 and ibt, i think its stable with these settings, i think it might even work with lower voltage for aida (so long as you don't pick the stress fpu option in isolation).

I'm not sure what tools i should be using the establish stability. There's a world of a difference between prime95 v28 and aida or realbench. The latter tests are so much less stressfull. Picking heavily on the avx instruction set just sets it on fire. Ignoring the avx instruction set completely isn't a good idea. What should I use as a litmus test for stability?

Here's what I've got so far. The bios mostly has default settings with a few exceptions.
- adaptive mode with .180 and .150 for offsets
- 44x multiplier
- llc level 6
- xmp, 2400 with very slightly tightened timings
- custom fan profiles

Couple screen shots with monitoring and settings details...


Understress

Afterstress



Thnx!


----------



## whitrzac

New owner steping in... I just picked up a 5930k, the rest of the parts are on their way.









5930k
evga x99 classfied
2x8gb corsair vengeance.
evga 980 ti classified
evga 1050 psu
coolermaster nepton 280l
rosewill rise case


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koniakki*
> 
> One more
> So that's why my 32GB(4x8G) needs 1.31-1.32v to work [email protected]
> 
> I thought that it was a bit excessive for a the bump from 2400CL15 to 2666CL13 but seen from you guys talking about it, seems normal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you guys recommend any changes in the RAM settings for more stability/performance? Appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also I have the [email protected] and [email protected] usually.


lo. - don't be fooled by Memtweakit "efficiency score". If you have a dram refresh that's too low, the throughput suffers since the row will refresh before a charge/op is complete. Check that AID64 memory/cache benchmark - it's really low for 2666c12. Memtweak efficiency is stupid sensitive to the refresh interval. Try HCI memtest on those timings.


----------



## pocketdrummer

At what point do you guys consider memory 100% stable? I've been testing for about 2 days now, and I'm up to ~2,700% coverage with 0 errors. Is this enough to call it good, or should I soldier on to 3000% or more? (I have 32GB of RAM)


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> lo. - don't be fooled by Memtweakit "efficiency score". If you have a dram refresh that's too low, the throughput suffers since the row will refresh before a charge/op is complete. Check that AID64 memory/cache benchmark - it's really low for 2666c12. Memtweak efficiency is stupid sensitive to the refresh interval. Try HCI memtest on those timings.


A lot of people make the assumption lower is better for refresh interval
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pocketdrummer*
> 
> At what point do you guys consider memory 100% stable? I've been testing for about 2 days now, and I'm up to ~2,700% coverage with 0 errors. Is this enough to call it good, or should I soldier on to 3000% or more? (I have 32GB of RAM)


You can consider it stable, give Google stress app test in Linux Mint an hour too if uncertain. I see you only went with ten instances.


----------



## pocketdrummer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> A lot of people make the assumption lower is better for refresh interval
> You can consider it stable, give Google stress app test in Linux Mint an hour too if uncertain. I see you only went with ten instances.


Would running 10 instead of 12 affect anything? I didn't even think about it, I just ran the most I could in each instance until it was nearly at capacity.


----------



## Silent Scone

The best configuration is 1 instance per thread, this puts the most load on the IMC. Honestly though don't run it again, just give Google Stress App a try for an hour or two, I've not even bothered running HCI with 32GB.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

So what is the best settings for the x265 Benchmark to test stability?
I've been using 4k, 2x Overkill, Pmode, Realtime, 64.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> So what is the best settings for the x265 Benchmark to test stability?
> I've been using 4k, 2x Overkill, Pmode, Realtime, 64.


Try 4 instances, although you might not find anything conclusive from doing this anyway. There is a bug with Pmode in Windows 10 also on certain systems


----------



## GunnzAkimbo

Just look at the top scores at HWbot and mimic settings.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GunnzAkimbo*
> 
> Just look at the top scores at HWbot and mimic settings.


These are all 2 instances. If you're looking to stress a 12 or 16 threaded CPU, you want more instances


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Try 4 instances, although you might not find anything conclusive from doing this anyway. There is a bug with Pmode in Windows 10 also on certain systems


I've noticed it erratic with passing tests.
One time I can do 20 back to back runs, then if I use the machine for a few hours and try to run it again it'll crash out one instance (this is with 2x overkill, pmode, 4k, realtime).
I start thinking it's my overclock, but none of the other test fail, we're talking 4 hours of AIDA64, 2 hours OCCT large data set, 1 hour of Realbench.
Surely it would fail with one of the other stress tests.

I am running Windows 10.

Heck I was running a 4.3Ghz overclock for 3 days, did all the tests including 20 back to back runs of x265, 8 hours of MGS V, then I ran x265 again yesterday and it fail,
badly enough to make my machine restart and throw up the "overclock failed message", surely it would of failed when I did the first 20 back to back runs.

So I'm left scratching my head at the moment, should I be using Realtime?


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> Heck I was running a 4.3Ghz overclock for 3 days, did all the tests including 20 back to back runs of x265, 8 hours of MGS V, then I ran x265 again yesterday and it fail,
> badly enough to make my machine restart and throw up the "overclock failed message", surely it would of failed when I did the first 20 back to back runs.
> 
> So I'm left scratching my head at the moment, should I be using Realtime?


Give your VCCIN, Vcore and Vcache a _tiny_ bump up, and that should stabilise that. Usually failing a set of tests in one sitting means an issue with VCCIN (assuming Vcore and Vcache are stable). Cache issues occur when Windows just completely locks up, i.e. you can move the cursor but the PSU is still on and so is the display output. Random failure is usually down to Vcore or RAM.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Give your VCCIN, Vcore and Vcache a _tiny_ bump up, and that should stabilise that. Usually failing a set of tests in one sitting means an issue with VCCIN (assuming Vcore and Vcache are stable). Cache issues occur when Windows just completely locks up, i.e. you can move the cursor but the PSU is still on and so is the display output. Random failure is usually down to Vcore or RAM.


I bumped my VCCIN up to 1.920v, with the 75% vdroop it works out to be 1.904v.
Just did a realtime, pmode, 2x overkill, 64, 4k x265, it passed the first run.

I was getting 2 issues, 1 is where the machine would reboot and I'd get the BIOS's "overclock failed" message, the other was just a hard lock where my mouse cursor would vanish and I'd have to hit reset.
But this would be days later after the first benchmark runs which x265 benchmark was also used.

Maybe as I'm pushing the chip it's starting to "settling in", so it might take some time to find the right cpu voltage.
4.2Ghz seems more stable at 1.194v than 4.3Ghz, but 4 days ago I could run at [email protected]


----------



## GunnzAkimbo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> These are all 2 instances. If you're looking to stress a 12 or 16 threaded CPU, you want more instances


RAM actually.


----------



## cookiesowns

Sounds like VRM instability or not properly fine tuned VCCIN

Start low then slowly bump your way up. Looks like you found a good vcore. Then lower VCCIn and add more drop. 50% LLC should be a good starting point. Lower until you find stability. If you cannot find stability the. Raise vcore at the VCCIN you feel is better.

Not 1.93.

Random reboots could also be ram / IMC Instability. Hard locks are cache.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GunnzAkimbo*
> 
> RAM actually.


RAM actually what? Hello?







. 16GB is enough for 4 instances.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> Not 1.93.
> 
> Random reboots could also be ram / IMC Instability. Hard locks are cache.


I was a little confused what you meant "Not 1.93"?
Currently my VCCIN is 1.920 with 75% vdroop in BIOS, but reads 1.904v in AIDA64/HWMonitor.
Seems a lot more stable now, though I am running a 4.2Ghz overclock @1.194v, but from what I've seen that's still pretty respectable for a L batch chip.
Probably should of said I'm running a cache of 3.3Ghz, so it would take more CPU voltage even for a 300mhz oc.

I'm not to sure about the ram, I'm thinking about manually setting the voltages, they are just using the XMP's auto voltage setting, which seems to fluctuate while stress testing in AIDA64.
These are G-Skill Ripjaw 4 2666Mhz, they run with a default 100Mhz BCLK and 1.2v.
The reboots are only happening when stress testing, in x265 and I had 1 in Realbench, but increasing voltages seemed to stop it.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> I was a little confused what you meant "Not 1.93"?
> Currently my VCCIN is 1.920 with 75% vdroop in BIOS, but reads 1.904v in AIDA64/HWMonitor.
> Seems a lot more stable now, though I am running a 4.2Ghz overclock @1.194v, but from what I've seen that's still pretty respectable for a L batch chip.
> Probably should of said I'm running a cache of 3.3Ghz, so it would take more CPU voltage even for a 300mhz oc.
> 
> I'm not to sure about the ram, I'm thinking about manually setting the voltages, they are just using the XMP's auto voltage setting, which seems to fluctuate while stress testing in AIDA64.
> These are G-Skill Ripjaw 4 2666Mhz, they run with a default 100Mhz BCLK and 1.2v.
> The reboots are only happening when stress testing, in x265 and I had 1 in Realbench, but increasing voltages seemed to stop it.


75% droop, or 75% LLC?


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 75% droop, or 75% LLC?


This is the MSI boards power settings, unless I'm missing something I can't find the LLC setting:


----------



## kizwan

LLC = Vdroop Control. Sorry, I meant that in MSI BIOS, you have Vdroop Control, basically similar to LLC which is to control Vdroop. Different name, same function.


----------



## Silent Scone

Don't really appreciate the ASUS UI until....


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Don't really appreciate the ASUS UI until....


Yeah all my last boards were Asus..lol..
Guess you can see why I ask a lot of questions, not as well laid out as some other BIOS's, especially when you're used to another brand.
Oh get this only 2 vdroop settings actually do anything 100% and 50%, the rest do nothing, well nothing on screen in monitoring software..









These are my voltages now, it seems stable, was able to run 5 back to back x265 (2x Overkill, Pmode, Realtime, 64, 4k), and 15 minute Realbench.
Got the vdroop set to 100%.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> Yeah all my last boards were Asus..lol..
> Guess you can see why I ask a lot of questions, not as well laid out as some other BIOS's, especially when you're used to another brand.
> Oh get this only 2 vdroop settings actually do anything 100% and 50%, the rest do nothing, well nothing on screen in monitoring software..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are my voltages now, it seems stable, was able to run 5 back to back x265 (2x Overkill, Pmode, Realtime, 64, 4k), and 15 minute Realbench.
> Got the vdroop set to 100%.


unfortunately I have no idea what +75% vdroop control means (My Asrock mobo is all backwards in that regard too, lower numbers is more compensation-less droop







). So, form you snip, if the VRM volt values represent the max/min from idle to a heavy load you have 16mV droop. Some folks would say that's fine.. I prefer to allow an amount of droop at least matching the voltage excursion Intel publishes in their data sheet of ~50mV... which is a 100ms over/under shoot at stock voltage. On the R5E that's an LLC setting of 5-6. just my








Basically your max vrm voltage should be at idle, and it should droop 50mV under load.


----------



## Arne Saknussemm

The Starks must have been Overclockers...or skiers...Winter is coming

Here, finally the temps are getting reasonable and letting me OC this chip....six months after getting it



That is my comfort limit on cold water...not bad though.

Just pipped you Menthol


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Anyone got Resources not owned while folding?

I can fold nacl (100% load on Cpu) gaming and such, but when i try to fold on my gpus i get a bsod -.-


----------



## Silent Scone

Maybe it's referring to the bill payer / electricity?


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Maybe it's referring to the bill payer / electricity?


Well I`m soon 16, So nope i`m not paying any bills (yet^^) ain't nobody got time for that

This can not be caused by Cpu overclock? MS says it could be a bad driver install somewhere. Reinstalled the Gpu driver at least 5 times using DDU, Dosen`t seems to help :/


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> Well I`m soon 16, So nope i`m not paying any bills (yet^^) ain't nobody got time for that
> 
> This can not be caused by Cpu overclock? MS says it could be a bad driver install somewhere. Reinstalled the Gpu driver at least 5 times using DDU, Dosen`t seems to help :/


What bsod code?
you have an OC on the cards you want to fold with?


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> What bsod code?
> you have an OC on the cards you want to fold with?


Bsod code is unkown. Dosen`t stand anything







Can look for a dump file tho

Stock gpus due bsods, so no overclock at all beside factory overclock.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> Well I`m soon 16, So nope i`m not paying any bills (yet^^) ain't nobody got time for that
> 
> This can not be caused by Cpu overclock? MS says it could be a bad driver install somewhere. Reinstalled the Gpu driver at least 5 times using DDU, Dosen`t seems to help :/


I'm only pulling your leg, fault reference was just fitting









Just for piece of mind, try without the factory overclock.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> Bsod code is unkown. Dosen`t stand anything
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can look for a dump file tho
> 
> Stock gpus due bsods, so no overclock at all beside factory overclock.


http://www.nirsoft.net/utils/blue_screen_view.html#DownloadLinks


----------



## Dango

Test overclock for my 5960X over the weekend. THIS CHIP SUCK. 4.5Ghz @ 1.3V with 1.9V input. cache and ram are at default, not even XMP enabled. I don't know should I replace this one or not.


----------



## Arne Saknussemm

There are worse out there....I know I've had one or two of them...









Try out the IMC...see if it runs 3000 or 3200 if you have the RAM....


----------



## Jpmboy

table update just for you Arne.


----------



## Arne Saknussemm

Heh cheers Jpmboy


----------



## HeadlessKnight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dango*
> 
> Test overclock for my 5960X over the weekend. THIS CHIP SUCK. 4.5Ghz @ 1.3V with 1.9V input. cache and ram are at default, not even XMP enabled. I don't know should I replace this one or not.


4.5 GHz @ 1.3 V is pretty decent IMO, there are much worse CPUs.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeadlessKnight*
> 
> 4.5 GHz @ 1.3 V is pretty decent IMO, there are much worse CPUs.


^^ This, especially if it's not pumping out a lot of BTUs.


----------



## Sem

damm long weekend testing this 5960x J513B008

and i think i won the lottery...

3.5 @ 0.970 and ran AVX prime for over an hour max temp 52c non AVX prime max temp 44c
4.5 @ 1.216 10 hours non AVX prime and passes realbench for fun
4.6 @ 1.248 10 hours non AVX prime and 6 hours overnight realbench no probs

most people would be happy and consider the system stable but i still want to stress with AVX2, FMA3 but not use prime or occt as the temps reach 93c
tried the HWBot x265 bench but that doest seem intensive Realbench seems harder
can anyone suggest anything else


----------



## Silent Scone

AIDA has a floating point test with AVX routines


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> unfortunately I have no idea what +75% vdroop control means (My Asrock mobo is all backwards in that regard too, lower numbers is more compensation-less droop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). So, form you snip, if the VRM volt values represent the max/min from idle to a heavy load you have 16mV droop.


From the Googling I did the cpu vdroop offset control is basically MSI's LLC control, most people are just leaving it at 100% (this was a MPower board).
So if I set the VCCIN to 1.900v and the Vdroop to 100% I get 1.920v when heavily stressing, but I have seen it drop to 1.888v when doing everyday things even gaming.
If I set it to 75% with the same 1.900v VCCIN it will stay at 1.888v when stressing, so I guess the higher the percentage the less droop you get,
setting it to 95% doesn't do anything I still get the 1.920v while stressing..








But when I had it at 75% I was getting the x265 instabilities.

MSI why couldn't you just do the same as everyone else..









Hey should I set the ring voltages manually, I've just been using Auto for 3.3Ghz cache.
A video I saw said 1.006v is a good voltage for the cache, but I'm using offset, so would that be a 1.005v with a offset of +0.001?


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> I was a little confused what you meant "Not 1.93"?
> Currently my VCCIN is 1.920 with 75% vdroop in BIOS, but reads 1.904v in AIDA64/HWMonitor.
> Seems a lot more stable now, though I am running a 4.2Ghz overclock @1.194v, but from what I've seen that's still pretty respectable for a L batch chip.
> Probably should of said I'm running a cache of 3.3Ghz, so it would take more CPU voltage even for a 300mhz oc.
> 
> I'm not to sure about the ram, I'm thinking about manually setting the voltages, they are just using the XMP's auto voltage setting, which seems to fluctuate while stress testing in AIDA64.
> These are G-Skill Ripjaw 4 2666Mhz, they run with a default 100Mhz BCLK and 1.2v.
> The reboots are only happening when stress testing, in x265 and I had 1 in Realbench, but increasing voltages seemed to stop it.


What I was implying was that try going MORE droop ( less LLC ) and lowering the VCCIN a bit, before bumping up vCore.

With X99 you really need to move VCCIN & vcore across a small spectrum to find the best happy medium, especially after you dial in the other variables on your system.

For example, I thought my chip could only do 4.6 @ 1.23V stable, but I managed to drop it down to 1.195 - 1.2V @ 4.6 with less VCCIN and more droop. If i straight lowered voltage at high VCCIN everything else the same, I had even worse stability.

There is also dead spots in voltage stability and VCCIN. What I mean by this is lets say I'm at 1.25VCore and 1.95VCCIN. If I lowered VCore to 1.24V I get quick instability drop outs, but if I lowered to 1.235V, it seems more stable than 1.24V. This tells me that I have more work to do on VCCIN.

In english. 1.25V 1.95 was good ( lower = no go ), 1.23V 1.95 was really bad, 1.235V 1.89 was perfect. As an example

Most of the time 1.93 is unnecessary from my testing for low voltages & average clocks. Unless your chip is of much lower tier than my samples.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> From the Googling I did the cpu vdroop offset control is basically MSI's LLC control, most people are just leaving it at 100% (this was a MPower board).
> So if I set the VCCIN to 1.900v and the Vdroop to 100% I get 1.920v when heavily stressing, but I have seen it drop to 1.888v when doing everyday things even gaming.
> If I set it to 75% with the same 1.900v VCCIN it will stay at 1.888v when stressing, so I guess the higher the percentage the less droop you get,
> setting it to 95% doesn't do anything I still get the 1.920v while stressing..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But when I had it at 75% I was getting the x265 instabilities.
> 
> MSI why couldn't you just do the same as everyone else..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey should I set the ring voltages manually, I've just been using Auto for 3.3Ghz cache.
> A video I saw said 1.006v is a good voltage for the cache, but I'm using offset, so would that be a 1.005v with a offset of +0.001?


droop on VCCIN is not quite the same thing as droop on vcore - VCCIN powers the majority of on-die rails. Run is as you like and what works best for ya!








in the example you cite, I would raise idle VCCIN and increase droop for the reasons explained. The intel spec max is 1.98V VCCIN. They publish a droop of ~50mV at stock voltage for MB manufacturers.. but that's where we come in a set a droop via compensation. Droop is there for a reason:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



http://www.overclock.net/t/1510001/asus-rampage-v-extreme-owners-thread/2000_20#post_23088546
http://www.overclock.net/t/1510001/asus-rampage-v-extreme-owners-thread/2020_20#post_23088741
http://www.overclock.net/t/1510001/asus-rampage-v-extreme-owners-thread/2020_20#post_23089414



Does the M-power board have the modified socket? If not, overclocking cache is pretty tricky if successful at all.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Does the M-power board have the modified socket? If not, overclocking cache is pretty tricky if successful at all.


The M-Power was a Z97 board, my mistake.
But you've given me a idea, now I have my cache overclock, not by much (3.3Ghz), now with what you said about the OC socket and it's sometimes impossible to overclock the cache could that be the source of my instabilities and not everything else.
Now I just set the cache back to Auto (3Ghz) and focused more on the 4.3Ghz, and as we know there's only 2 MSI boards that have a OC socket and this Gaming 7 isn't one of them..


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> The M-Power was a Z97 board, my mistake.
> But you've given me a idea, now I have my cache overclock, not by much (3.3Ghz), now with what you said about the OC socket and it's sometimes impossible to overclock the cache could that be the source of my instabilities and not everything else.
> Now I just set the cache back to Auto (3Ghz) and focused more on the 4.3Ghz, and as we know there's only 2 MSI boards that have a OC socket and this Gaming 7 isn't one of them..


bro - fil out rig builder. we're playing 20 questions.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> bro - fil out rig builder. we're playing 20 questions.


Yeah I need to do that, not sure If I'm gonna be keeping this board though.
It does not like to overclock past 4Ghz, even with the cache set to default I couldn't even load Realbench, would get hard locks mouse cursor disappeared.
I've reseated all the ram, knocked the OC back to 4Ghz, Cache at 3.3Ghz, all fine again, haven't run x265 benchmark yet, do you really need to run it in realtime, or is it better very high with 4x overkill?

If it helps I've got a 5820k, MSI x99a Gaming 7, G-Skill Ripjaw 4 2666Mhz 15-15-15-35 [email protected], Windows 10..


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> Howdy, I'm looking for some advice and feedback and the like about my current oc settings. Is there anything glaringly wrong about what I've got setup? Is there anything obvious that I've neglected todo regarding the cpu oc (never mind cache or memory for now)? Also a link to a good practical guide about adaptive mode on asus boards would be much appreciated.
> 
> My goal is a good long term oc that i can run for 5 years or so. That's why I'm interested in the adaptive mode, so voltage is low at idle. It's barely under 1v at idle with the current settings. I think I'd like to keep it under 1v with that longevity in mind. Under load it pushes up to 1.184v. With the exception of newer versions of prime95 and ibt, i think its stable with these settings, i think it might even work with lower voltage for aida (so long as you don't pick the stress fpu option in isolation).
> 
> I'm not sure what tools i should be using the establish stability. There's a world of a difference between prime95 v28 and aida or realbench. The latter tests are so much less stressfull. Picking heavily on the avx instruction set just sets it on fire. Ignoring the avx instruction set completely isn't a good idea. What should I use as a litmus test for stability?
> 
> Here's what I've got so far. The bios mostly has default settings with a few exceptions.
> - adaptive mode with .180 and .150 for offsets
> - 44x multiplier
> - llc level 6
> - xmp, 2400 with very slightly tightened timings
> - custom fan profiles
> 
> Couple screen shots with monitoring and settings details...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Understress
> 
> Afterstress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thnx!


I'm shooting to stabilize a long term 4.4Ghz oc. I've punted on adaptive mode for now because i'm confused about how it's supposed to work and I'm paranoid to let it run heavy avx instructions w/o a better understanding. I read jmpboy's post in this thread about using .005 for the first offset and then 1.195 for the second offset to target a 1.2v overclock. The offsets I had dialed in added up to .330, yet i was getting 1.184v out of those settings, so something aint adding up and until I can understand how its supposed to work, i'm just using a manual setting of 1.17v that results on 1.184v when underload. I will want to come back to that and get nice low voltages while idling.

I haven't done extensive stability testing with my manual voltage oc yet but...

x264 - pass (1 loop)
x265 bench - pass (1 run)
aida core+fpu+cache - pass (5 min)
realbench - pass (15 min)
p95 v266 - pass (5 min)
p95 v279 - pass (5 min)


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Testing lower Vccin (1.900V) and a bit higher Cpu voltage (1.201V) too see if i can decrease vccin a bit.

Will test more with the gpu folding bsods later today, school first, Thanks for the help so far


----------



## schoolofmonkey

I know I'm a bit of a pain with all the questions and if I could buy you guys a beer I would, I got one more that might be silly.

With x265 Benchmark, when run in Realtime mode with 2x overkill and 1 instance crashes with the exe has stopped error but the first instance keeps going an finishes, is that a sign of system instability
or could it be some other service/app/etc interfering with the realtime process?
When I first boot Windows 10 I can run x265 over and over again, but if I try to run it again a few hours later after use of my system the first run will fail, but every run after that passes fine.
System doesn't freeze or BSOD, just 1 instance stops, heck I can run a 2 hours Realbench stress test and the machine does freeze.
Am I mistaking that for system instability or could it just be a Windows conflicting with the realtime/pmode?

@Jpmboy
Thanks for your help, I got it sorted, seems disabling XMP and using manual ram timings and voltages fixed the system freezing.
Been stressing for 4 1/2 hours now at 4.2Ghz with cache of 3.3Ghz.
Getting that weird x265 issue mentioned above though..


----------



## Arne Saknussemm

Easiest way to answer all that is "does it do that at stock". If not then it is the OC that is "unstable" for those things I guess...

If it fails at stock too then maybe some other conflicts....


----------



## Silent Scone

Check the fault offset in event viewer...Like I said previously, there is a bug with PMODE in Windows 10, I had this confirmed by Havli the author of the suite. The crash is caused by the encoder. Of course certain exceptions will be due to instability. These will normally be 0xc0000005

Faulting application name: x265-64.exe, version: 1.7.0.374, time stamp: 0x55b5e31e
Faulting module name: ntdll.dll, version: 10.0.10240.16430, time stamp: 0x55c59f92
Exception code: 0xc0000025
Fault offset: 0x0000000000092ed0


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Check the fault offset in event viewer...Like I said previously, there is a bug with PMODE in Windows 10, I had this confirmed by Havli the author of the suite. The crash is caused by the encoder. Of course certain exceptions will be due to instability. These will normally be 0xc0000005
> 
> Faulting application name: x265-64.exe, version: 1.7.0.374, time stamp: 0x55b5e31e
> Faulting module name: ntdll.dll, version: 10.0.10240.16430, time stamp: 0x55c59f92
> Exception code: 0xc0000025
> Fault offset: 0x0000000000092ed0


Cool thanks again for that.
Now I ran a benchmark at stock, which passed with pmode, but so did the overclock on a fresh Windows 10 boot.

Checked the event viewer like you said and I got this:

"Faulting application name: x265-64.exe, version: 1.7.0.374, time stamp: 0x55b5e31e
Faulting module name: ntdll.dll, version: 10.0.10240.16430, time stamp: 0x55c59f92
Exception code: 0xc0000025"

You know that's been on every crash I've had with the benchmark, I've been adjusting my overclock thinking it was instability..









I do understand the freezes in Realbench have to do with instability, but that only started happening when I was trying to get x265 to pass with pmode on and messing with oc settings..lol


----------



## Praz

Hello

The solution to this is real simple. Don't enable PMODE.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> The solution to this is real simple. Don't enable PMODE.


Runs through everytime without pmode, lower scores, but I'm not doing it for the scores..lol..


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> The solution to this is real simple. Don't enable PMODE.


*Deep inhale* Basically this.







.

Or run from a Windows 8.1 install


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> *Deep inhale* Basically this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Or run from a Windows 8.1 install


Probably should grab my spare SSD and run up Windows 8.1 for stressing/benchmarks.
This whole time I thought my OC was borked, even after 5 hour run of AIDA64.
I mucked around with it too much today to where I made the system completely unstable..lol

Does the author know what's causing it yet, or is it the way Windows 10 handles memory allocation, the dev's of AIDA64 mentioned something along the same lines with their memory stress test causing issues on Windows 10, it throws up a error of "Out of resources" on random occasions..

Ah well it was a learning experience, thanks again for every ones help..


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> Probably should grab my spare SSD and run up Windows 8.1 for stressing/benchmarks.
> This whole time I thought my OC was borked, even after 5 hour run of AIDA64.
> I mucked around with it too much today to where I made the system completely unstable..lol
> 
> Does the author know what's causing it yet, or is it the way Windows 10 handles memory allocation, the dev's of AIDA64 mentioned something along the same lines with their memory stress test causing issues on Windows 10, it throws up a error of "Out of resources" on random occasions..
> 
> Ah well it was a learning experience, thanks again for every ones help..


It's not something in Havli's control, the issue is something caused by the encoder itself. One would have to contact multicorewareinc regarding the issue or someone else with the authority to get it noticed. One of the shortfalls over opensource solutions imo


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> The solution to this is real simple. Don't enable PMODE.











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> Runs through everytime without pmode, lower scores*, but I'm not doing it for the scores*..lol..


then use windows 7.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then use windows 7.


You mean as a stress/bench OS?
I don't mind Windows 10 as a everyday OS, I just wanted to make sure my OC was stable...


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Check the fault offset in event viewer...Like I said previously, *there is a bug with PMODE in Windows 10*, I had this confirmed by Havli the author of the suite. The crash is caused by the encoder. Of course certain exceptions will be due to instability. These will normally be 0xc0000005
> 
> Faulting application name: x265-64.exe, version: 1.7.0.374, time stamp: 0x55b5e31e
> Faulting module name: ntdll.dll, version: 10.0.10240.16430, time stamp: 0x55c59f92
> Exception code: 0xc0000025
> Fault offset: 0x0000000000092ed0


This bug you mentioned here, does it mean the crash will happen or likely to happen in Win 10?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> This bug you mentioned here, does it mean the crash will happen or likely to happen in Win 10?


I don't think it effects every configuration of or on Windows 10 - Generally speaking once the code has been received when PMODE is run, it will persist, but I do not think it is happening for everyone.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> This bug you mentioned here, does it mean the crash will happen or likely to happen in Win 10?


From my own personally experience it happens randomly, one time it will crash, then you can do 10 back to back runs without a single crash.
But from what Silent Scone said you look at the error code for the reason it crashed.
Mine had be crashing on and off for days, going back through my log they were for all the same pmode reason and not a unstable OC.


----------



## Desolutional

If you want minimal issues with stability testing, stick to playing video games (with no GPU overclock) and running h.264 stress test. h.26*4*. h.265 is still in early days, so stick to the good ol' days. For RAM and VCCSA, use memstresstest on Linux. You can run that off a LiveCD USB stick (and it doesn't interfere with RAM operation, so don't worry about that). You do *not* have to install Linux to a HDD/SSD/use a mobo SATA interface. USB is perfectly fine too for RAM stress tests.

As for testing idle stability (adaptive Vcore with a -ve offset for base Vcore, VCCIN with very high levels of LLC) just browse the web or leave the rig idle for ~6 hours.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> If you want minimal issues with stability testing, stick to playing video games (with no GPU overclock) and running h.264 stress test. h.26*4*. h.265 is still in early days, so stick to the good ol' days. For RAM and VCCSA, use memstresstest on Linux. You can run that off a LiveCD USB stick (and it doesn't interfere with RAM operation, so don't worry about that). You do *not* have to install Linux to a HDD/SSD/use a mobo SATA interface. USB is perfectly fine too for RAM stress tests.
> 
> As for testing idle stability (adaptive Vcore with a -ve offset for base Vcore, VCCIN with very high levels of LLC) just browse the web or leave the rig idle for ~6 hours.


It's not imperative to run Mint off a hard drive, no. But I will be sure to mention your name when someone runs into corruption when using a cheap flash stick with faulty cells.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> As for testing idle stability (adaptive Vcore with a -ve offset for base Vcore, VCCIN with very high levels of LLC) just browse the web or leave the rig idle for ~6 hours.


I had to laugh to myself, I do feel kinda silly with what happened today, all the x265 issues.
When I saw your post I thought to myself, I had left my machine on for 3 days straight (I never turn it off), I prefer to use adaptive + offset so that's what I had used, and well I never had a idle crash or hang..lol.
Heck I never had anything crash or hang other than x265, and I got in my head that it's showing instabilites in my OC.
Heck in those 3 days I had a 9 hour run of MGS V without a single issue, I even left the game paused on and off all day...lol

On the 4th day I ran x265 (even though I had run it when I first OC my machine) and it threw up the errors...

I might pull out my 1TB Black and install Windows 7 and Linux Mint on it for testing (Got more room on the black than the spare 60GB SSD..lol)


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> It's not imperative to run Mint off a hard drive, no. But I will be sure to mention your name when someone runs into corruption when using a cheap flash stick with faulty cells.


Eh? HDDs can have spontaneous dead sectors too. I was discussing the fact that running Live Linux and doing a RAM stress test off the Live OS poses no additional danger vs. using a SATA storage device and doing the same thing. Stressing RAM doesn't randomly cause a device to go kapoot, otherwise you'd have HDD corruption when running a RAM test on a SATA device too. Either way, during the act of memory stressing, the idea is that no non-volative storage device is being written to, as there is zero need to do so. RAM is written to, and read from all within the cached OS. You're not copying the RAM data to HDD, vice versa. Hence, if there is any issue, it's due to bad RAM settings/CPU settings - not the fact that you're using a USB, SATA, Ethernet, CD or Firewire storage device.

Seriously, I wouldn't suggest placing any data on a cheapo flash drive - better to pay for a reliable product than a faulty one. I would recommend anything by SanDisk - they have a bar of quality to uphold, and offer a generous RMA on most their flash drives, including the Cruzer Extreme (amazing drive).


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Eh? HDDs can have spontaneous dead sectors too. I was discussing the fact that running Live Linux and doing a RAM stress test off the Live OS poses no additional danger vs. using a SATA storage device and doing the same thing. Stressing RAM doesn't randomly cause a device to go kapoot, otherwise you'd have HDD corruption when running a RAM test on a SATA device too. Either way, during the act of memory stressing, the idea is that no non-volative storage device is being written to, as there is zero need to do so. RAM is written to, and read from all within the cached OS. You're not copying the RAM data to HDD, vice versa. Hence, if there is any issue, it's due to bad RAM settings/CPU settings - not the fact that you're using a USB, SATA, Ethernet, CD or Firewire storage device.
> 
> Seriously, I wouldn't suggest placing any data on a cheapo flash drive - better to pay for a reliable product than a faulty one. I would recommend anything by SanDisk - they have a bar of quality to uphold, and offer a generous RMA on most their flash drives, including the Cruzer Extreme (amazing drive).


Hello

The info below is still valid. Operating system corruption is much more likely with the testing run from a USB device.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> The stress test can also be run from a Mint bootable USB stick. The downside is slower boot times and if the system is really unstable file corruption is more likely than if booting from a SATA connected device.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> The info below is still valid. Operating system corruption is much more likely with the testing run from a USB device.


Any clear cut studies providing evidence to that? I've used Live USBs and Live CDs for a long, long time and have messed around with p95 and encoding to test stability when I didn't have access to my Windows HDD and have never had OS corruption during kernel panics or OOM issues. Even when system power fails during a stress test, never had any corruption. Also with a Live Environment the real risk is far lower than using a HDD, as if the USB is corrupted, you simply reflash the ISO to it, and you're ready for another shot. With HDD corruption you'd have to restore an image backup, which tends to take time, and requires constant backing up of the OS. Surely, even forgoing evidence, the risk of corruption to a USB device is lower due to the usage scenario, which is a WORM (Write Once Read Many). Unless you're doing important work on a Live Install, in which case you should only do so once a system is completely stable.

I've also run Windows-To-Go with Rufus on a USB stick, and haven't had any fatal corruption issues with my portable Windows installation.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> You mean as a stress/bench OS?
> I don't mind Windows 10 as a everyday OS, I just wanted to make sure my OC was stable...


the x265 benchmark will score significantly higher in w7... that's all.


----------



## Silent Scone

I think you should reconsider how you address what you personally think is advisable and convey it as your own opinion. Praz and Raja discovered stressapp test as a worthwhile stability test and as such have to respond to multiple users who may come to use it - what may be fine for you, may cause potential headaches for someone else. Therefore these things help everyone. Nobody is suggesting it's inexorable when using USB devices. I've ran it multiple times from a crucial pen drive - that doesn't mean I would advise people to do the same


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Any clear cut studies providing evidence to that? I've used Live USBs and Live CDs for a long, long time and have messed around with p95 and encoding to test stability when I didn't have access to my Windows HDD and have never had OS corruption during kernel panics or OOM issues. Even when system power fails during a stress test, never had any corruption. Also with a Live Environment the real risk is far lower than using a HDD, as if the USB is corrupted, you simply reflash the ISO to it, and you're ready for another shot. With HDD corruption you'd have to restore an image backup, which tends to take time, and requires constant backing up of the OS. Surely, even forgoing evidence, the risk of corruption to a USB device is lower due to the usage scenario, which is a WORM (Write Once Read Many). Unless you're doing important work on a Live Install, in which case you should only do so once a system is completely stable.
> 
> I've also run Windows-To-Go with Rufus on a USB stick, and haven't had any fatal corruption issues with my portable Windows installation.


Hello

I seriously doubt anyone posting in these threads has run stressapptest more than I have. I have corrupted Linux to the point of being unbootable countless times running it from both USB connected SSDs and USB sticks.I have yet to see a SATA connected SSD install corrupt even with moving the drives between different platforms. As well, preferring a USB stick for ease of use after corruption is not a valid argument. Anybody that can burn a Linux ISO to a USB stick faster than performing an image restore to a SATA connected SSD is doing something terribly wrong.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> I seriously doubt anyone posting in these threads has run stressapptest more than I have. I have corrupted Linux to the point of being unbootable countless times running it from both USB connected SSDs and USB sticks.I have yet to see a SATA connected SSD install corrupt even with moving the drives between different platforms. As well, preferring a USB stick for ease of use after corruption is not a valid argument. Anybody that can burn a Linux ISO to a USB stick faster than performing an image restore to a SATA connected SSD is doing something terribly wrong.


That's a fair point well made with reference to the USB corruption and it would appear from your study that a USB operated Linux install tends to corrupt far more than a SATA install. However, one question still remains. Assuming a system is completely stable, it should be able to pass the stress test on a Live Environment with the same risk of data corruption as a SATA interface, surely not? Assuming nothing is causing any corruption along the bus, a USB device shouldn't be corrupted if a system is fully stable? I.e. you'd run the test on a SATA drive until you were 100% stable, then proceed to run the test on a Live USB.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> That's a fair point well made with reference to the USB corruption and it would appear from your study that a USB operated Linux install tends to corrupt far more than a SATA install. However, one question still remains. Assuming a system is completely stable, it should be able to pass the stress test on a Live Environment with the same risk of data corruption as a SATA interface, surely not? Assuming nothing is causing any corruption along the bus, a USB device shouldn't be corrupted if a system is fully stable? I.e. you'd run the test on a SATA drive until you were 100% stable, then proceed to run the test on a Live USB.


Hello

From my previously quoted post:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> The stress test can also be run from a Mint bootable USB stick. The downside is slower boot times *and if the system is really unstable* file corruption is more likely than if booting from a SATA connected device.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Hello

Can someone link me to MSI Command center Lite download ?


----------



## GunnzAkimbo

Managed to get the Godlike and 5960X to 4.5Ghz (3.5 Ring) using Auto volts.

Using 125FSB and XMP 3000mhz profile sets every volt automatically.

Just 2 settings need to remain on auto:

Enhanced Turbo

Enhanced Memory Controller

If you enable either, you will blue screen during FPU/AVX2 processing.

This will now be my 24/7 setting.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GunnzAkimbo*
> 
> Managed to get the Godlike and 5960X to 4.5Ghz (3.5 Ring) using Auto volts.
> 
> Using 125FSB and XMP 3000mhz profile sets every volt automatically.
> 
> Just 2 settings need to remain on auto:
> 
> Enhanced Turbo
> Enhanced Memory Controller
> 
> If you enable either, you will blue screen during FPU/AVX2 processing.
> 
> This will now be my 24/7 setting.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Hello

The x265 benchmark shows further tuning is needed.


----------



## Silent Scone

4 instances is a lot harder to narrow down


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> 4 instances is a lot harder to narrow down


/me sneers


----------



## schoolofmonkey

@Silent Scone

I passed, but if I try that in an hour after using the machine I'll get a instance crash,
It did crash the on the first run about 20 seconds in with the same Exception code: 0xc0000025, but started it again and it ran through.
But we know why this happens


----------



## Sem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> The x265 benchmark shows further tuning is needed.


whats wrong with it

is he scoring lower than he should


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Pmode does do some weird stuff on my Windows 10.
As soon as I quit that benchmark and fired up Realbench, Realbench froze the machine trying to gather CPU data.
Restarted the machine and Realbench is working again...lol..

I was thinking, I did a Windows 8.1 to Windows 10 upgrade, though Windows 8.1 was a completely fresh untouched install maybe that could be causing the issue.
Might look at reinstalling a clean version of Windows 10 or just reinstall Windows 8.1....lol


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sem*
> 
> whats wrong with it
> 
> is he scoring lower than he should


wouldn't say he's scoring higher than he should with a [email protected] The correction factor applied to the unequal fps per "part" would indicate some tuning may improve the score further.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> 4 instances is a lot harder to narrow down


so maybe it's something with win 10 if an "in-place" upgrade vs clean install was done? Or an x99 issue with x265? this z170 rig has no problem with it at all...



not even gonna try that on this x99 rig.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> so maybe it's something with win 10 if an "in-place" upgrade vs clean install was done? Or an x99 issue with x265? this z170 rig has no problem with it at all...
> 
> not even gonna try that on this x99 rig.


Could it be the HPET timers being different?
I just know if I run with pmode I have to restart before doing anything else or I'll get a hard lock in Realbench as it tries to read the hardware on first startup.
Tested that 5 times to confirm it.

When I have the time I'll do a clean install of Windows 10 and see if the problem still exists, I only did an upgrade over Windows 8.1 that already had the drivers installed, nothing else though, so I guess I should re-think the "clean" idea..lol


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> Could it be the HPET timers being different?
> I just know if I run with pmode I have to restart before doing anything else or I'll get a hard lock in Realbench as it tries to read the hardware on first startup.
> Tested that 5 times to confirm it.
> 
> When I have the time I'll do a clean install of Windows 10 and see if the problem still exists, I only did an upgrade over Windows 8.1 that already had the drivers installed, nothing else though, so I guess I should re-think the "clean" idea..lol


I haven't had any trouble with it, mine was a clean install of win10.


----------



## carlhil2

Yeah, I just did a clean Windows 10 install on my intel 750 PCIe drive, none of the Asus software, pure Windows, run much better than my upgrade from Windows 8.1 did. no more crashes, etc.. I am happy...


----------



## brazilianloser

Man realbench was crashing my system too just by opening it. The blue screens even stated that the crash was due to it... so I uninstalled it and have not had a crash since.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sem*
> 
> whats wrong with it
> 
> is he scoring lower than he should
> 
> 
> 
> wouldn't say he's scoring higher than he should with a [email protected] The correction factor applied to the unequal fps per "part" would indicate some tuning may improve the score further.
Click to expand...

So perfect result is when all parts getting equal FPS? What is the number multiplied with the total FPS to get the score? For some reason I thought it was QueryPerformanceCounter / GetTickCount ratio.


----------



## michael-ocn

I think I've finally settled on a voltage for my easy 4.4ghz oc. I'm putting 1.185v in the bios, at idle I see 1.184v and under very heavy load it goes up to 1.20v. The uber vin dips down to 1.888 under load from 1.904 at idle. I'll use that until it proves to be not stable enough, or until I want to switch to using adaptive mode, whichever comes first. I know it doesn't survive prime95 v287 for very long and I'm not willing to see how long aida with only stress fpu survives (temps shoot up too far too fast). Everything else seems good with it:
- occt
- prime95 v279
- aida not fpu only stress testing
- realbench
- x264
- x265
I haven't run anything for hours on end, but I've run each of those for 5 to 10 minute stretches multiple times each.

The easy oc consists of a very small number of settings:
- multi: 44x
- llc: level 6
- manual voltage: 1.185v
- custom fan curves
- xmp + slightly tweaked timings: 2400 cl15 + 36tras + 1tcr
Everything else is parked on auto.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Just did a clean install, installed all the drivers then run x265 in Realtime, 2x Overkill, 4k, 64 and pmode, I didn't have a crash, and I could open Realbench straight after without it hanging my machine.
Oh and I could do a 1 hour run...

I'll do another run of x265 after I set everything up and see if it still works..


----------



## Silent Scone

I wouldn't get too hung up on it just work on your overclock


----------



## Blameless

I find that settings priorities above normal tends to result in lower final scores and more variance between the scores of multiple instances in the x265 bench. Each instance is probably defaulting to 1.5x threads per logical core and multiple instances may be throwing so many threads out there that high priorities fail to let the scheduler switch between them as often as is ideal.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> so maybe it's something with win 10 if an "in-place" upgrade vs clean install was done? Or an x99 issue with x265? this z170 rig has no problem with it at all...
> 
> 
> 
> not even gonna try that on this x99 rig.


On either win10 or 8 my 3-4 way score isn't as clean, since playing with this 2800 kit infact - not that in overly fussed
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> I find that settings priorities above normal tends to result in lower final scores and more variance between the scores of multiple instances in the x265 bench. Each instance is probably defaulting to 1.5x threads per logical core and multiple instances may be throwing so many threads out there that high priorities fail to let the scheduler switch between them as often as is ideal.


Yeah, I tend to leave the priority normally. Playing with these things tends to cause more problems than not in general

4.4 / 4.0 WIN10 4x Overkill (No PMode) 32GB 2800


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I wouldn't get too hung up on it just work on your overclock


I was just glad I could run with pmode and still open Realbench, on my upgraded Windows 10 I couldn't run any stress test after using it..lol.

By your last comment I'm guess Realtime is a tad overkill for testing stability as well, what's the best normal or very high?


----------



## michael-ocn

They drift too far apart too easily. I got a score of 6.02 fps in pmode with two instances once. Finally got a run where they all sync'd up enough again. Six instances no pmode, 5.35fps.


----------



## lilchronic

Hhmm just ran mine at 4.5Ghz Got 5.13 FPS. Might have something to do with my OS, I have been updating the last 3 preview builds with out clean installing.


----------



## Silent Scone

Don't forget background activity can play a part


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Hey has anyone seen this before?

Should you overclock i7 5820K for 1080p gaming? 3.6Ghz vs 4.4Ghz


----------



## Silent Scone

Generally any current high end GPU will be bottlenecked more often than not at 1080p, depends on the game, what framerate you're ideally targeting and the GPU in question.

Personally it's my opinion that anyone gaming at 1080 these days usually isn't bothered by these types of things. Most configurations will have more than enough performance to play at this resolution with current GPU, just simply a case of ignoring the CPU bottleneck or remaining ignorant to it.

Edit: Not to mention two GM200 GPU for 1080p is to put politely unnecessary - AMD have inferior CPU overhead when under DX11, expect more gorp worthy results for given clocks there


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> On either win10 or 8 my 3-4 way score isn't as clean, since playing with this 2800 kit infact - not that in overly fussed
> Yeah, I tend to leave the priority normally. Playing with these things tends to cause more problems than not in general
> 
> 4.4 / 4.0 WIN10 4x Overkill (No PMode) 32GB 2800
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


yo - nice OSD !









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Hhmm just ran mine at 4.5Ghz Got 5.13 FPS. Might have something to do with my OS, I have been updating the last 3 preview builds with out clean installing.


at least it completed with that many Parts running.









if I load the same saved OC profile from bios my W10 install fails this every time:
w7 pro:

4.5/4.25/3000c13


----------



## CheWyn

i want to oc but i dont know how to oc my combo 5930k & rampage V extreme . pls teach me config bios . thx


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CheWyn*
> 
> i want to oc but i dont know how to oc my combo 5930k & rampage V extreme . pls teach me config bios . thx


Hello

Guides can be found in the first post of the thread linked below.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1510328/asus-x99-motherboard-series-official-support-thread-north-american-users-only


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yo - nice OSD !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> at least it completed with that many Parts running.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if I load the same saved OC profile from bios my W10 install fails this every time:
> w7 pro:
> 
> 4.5/4.25/3000c13


Nice result


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Nice result


damn, With windows 7 that`s stable amd windows 10 not :hmm:

Have you tested on windows 8.1 yet? If it proves the same a full reinstall here at least ^^

Maybe i can reduce my Vcore with win8.1.


----------



## muhd86

http://valid.x86.fr/99q9fd

i am stable on 4.7ghz with the voltage as shows in cpuz , but in 3d mark the cpu benchmarks starts but locks up in the end , so i guess more voltage how much more voltage should i apply , i want to be on the safe side .


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/99q9fd
> 
> i am stable on 4.7ghz with the voltage as shows in cpuz , but in 3d mark the cpu benchmarks starts but locks up in the end , so i guess more voltage how much more voltage should i apply , i want to be on the safe side .


You disabled 2 cores to reach 4.7?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> damn, With windows 7 that`s stable amd windows 10 not :hmm:
> 
> Have you tested on windows 8.1 yet? If it proves the same a full reinstall here at least ^^
> 
> Maybe i can reduce my Vcore with win8.1.


What? I don't understand this post at all. PMODE bug is Windows 10 only


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> What? I don't understand this post at all. PMODE bug is Windows 10 only


nvm

I misunderstood again, thought this was a general "rule" That win10 needs a bit more voltage than 8.1. Buddy of mine need 10mv more on win10, same oc setting just 10mv more









As i Said, nvm ^^


----------



## muhd86

http://valid.x86.fr/99q9fd
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> You disabled 2 cores to reach 4.7?


yeah i did just to see how it goes / now trying 4.8 ghz and higher

4.7 is stable though in 3d mark 11 / fire strike / winrar / unigine valley etc


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> nvm
> 
> I misunderstood again, thought this was a general "rule" That win10 needs a bit more voltage than 8.1. Buddy of mine need 10mv more on win10, same oc setting just 10mv more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As i Said, nvm ^^


Not something you'd notice between the two unless the system stability was super marginal


----------



## Silent Scone

So from the timings and dram voltage in my signature, for CAS 14 with reduced subs I'm now up to 1.33v with GSAT stability.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Am I safe to assume I can officially call this stable, I also did a hour of Realbench and it passed X265 with pmode..lol...
The only thing that sparks my interest is the Ram voltages AB are running at a lightly higher voltage than CD is that normal (It's a 4x4Gb kit Ripjaw 4 2666Mhz)


----------



## lilchronic

4.5Ghz / 4.3Ghz


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Nice result


not really.. unless you mean for win7.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/99q9fd
> 
> *i am stable on 4.7g*hz with the voltage as shows in cpuz , *but in 3d mark the cpu benchmarks starts but locks up in the end* , so i guess more voltage how much more voltage should i apply , i want to be on the safe side .


no you're not.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> nvm
> 
> *I misunderstood again, thought this was a general "rule" That win10 needs a bit more voltage than 8.1*. Buddy of mine need 10mv more on win10, same oc setting just 10mv more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As i Said, nvm ^^


now that's a general rule I have not experienced. On my x79 board tho, adaptive above 4.6GHz does an OCP-like power cycle as soon as a heavy load is applied. Manual is fine. IGU on that one. May drop back to 8.1 where all was well.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Not something you'd notice between the two unless the system stability was super marginal











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> 4.5Ghz / 4.3Ghz


Nice - have yuou seen the 6700K numbers in this benchmark?

you know that would be the #1 5820 on the BOT, right? (I really want this bench to get points)


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> now that's a general rule I have not experienced. On my x79 board tho, adaptive above 4.6GHz does an OCP-like power cycle as soon as a heavy load is applied. Manual is fine. IGU on that one. May drop back to 8.1 where all was well.


If you do I do, I didn't think Windows 10 would be this hard on overclockers, what is MS doing, trying to get us all to buy Surface Pro's or something..


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> not really.. unless you mean for win7.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no you're not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now that's a general rule I have not experienced. On my x79 board tho, adaptive above 4.6GHz does an OCP-like power cycle as soon as a heavy load is applied. Manual is fine. IGU on that one. May drop back to 8.1 where all was well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice - have yuou seen the 6700K numbers in this benchmark?
> 
> you know that would be the #1 5820 on the BOT, right? (I really want this bench to get points)


Yeah Top 6700k @ 4.87Ghz is 5.67FPS and top for the 5820k @4.7Ghz is 6.56 FPS just beat me by .14. I'll try 4.6Ghz tonight supposed to get down to 55°F tonight might push 1.4vcore.








http://hwbot.org/benchmark/hwbot_x265_benchmark_-_4k/rankings?start=0#interval=20#start=0#cores=6


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Yeah Top 6700k @ 4.87Ghz is 5.67FPS and top for the 5820k @4.7Ghz is 6.56 FPS just beat me by .14. I'll try 4.6Ghz tonight supposed to get down to 55°F tonight might push 1.4vcore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://hwbot.org/benchmark/hwbot_x265_benchmark_-_4k/rankings?start=0#interval=20#start=0#cores=6


the bench is tight enough and tweakable enough to warrant points... but you know, the bot admins treasure win XP-only benchmarks.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

If it wasn't for Part 4 jacking my symmetry up.









Didn't include all the other CPU-Z and stuff, it's just a run for fun.

Evidently nobody takes this thing very serious on the Bot, seems like the other scores are about the same as the last time I ran it.


----------



## Jpmboy

the bench will get bumped to points (surely if gpupi did). great run!!

(Lately, I'm seeing why MS is giving out W10 free)


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

I'd like to see all my instances equal, but I'm sort of done with the tweaking/crashing/fiddling stage for the time being. The thing encodes video like a madman, my next push is to get some drives in it, maybe a NMVE or whatever boot. I still only have a single 256GB M.2 in it right now.


----------



## TK421

Why is my core#3 on 5820K constantly 5-7c above others in load or idle?

I know the temperature on different cores will have differences, but is it normal to have this large of a margin?

I have applied thermal paste with a good spread and made sure the cooler is fitted tightly.


----------



## Arne Saknussemm

Yes, that is normal....can be up to 10 degrees spread on many chips...not ideal but there it is..

In my experience chips that have a lower spread of temps are better for OCers but that is not always true either


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Mine does a spread of 9-10 ¤C









57¤C on some cores, 67¤C on the hottest.. it sucks..


----------



## Arne Saknussemm

One thing I noticed on chips like that myself is that having the thinnest layer of paste possible to still get good contact helped drop the spread a couple of degrees ....and once...bottoming out the tightening down of a waterblock on one side first helped a degree too...so what started as a 10 degree spread ended at 7....

Vagaries in the IHS and contact I guess?...

Lord knows what happens under the IHS....I think I'd delid any chip that was able on water cooling...not on LN2 though...I have heard


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> the bench will get bumped to points (surely if gpupi did). great run!!
> 
> (Lately, I'm seeing why MS is giving out W10 free)


The other undeniable aspect of it is as far as extreme results go, is the time length of the test and the fact it requires a reasonable amount of stability to complete


----------



## TK421

You can't delid the haswell E though


----------



## Desolutional

Well think of it this way, if _most_ of your cores operate at a lower temp then run your rig based on those temps. If the one core with higher running temps happens to die, replace it with the Intel Tuning Plan - or even the warranty if you don't OC and just run p95 24/7 with an Intel Stock Cooler. Mine also has a 7C hysteresis between my lowest and hottest core. I do tend to blame Intel for that - I've remounted 3 or 4 times with different TIMs, still the same temp. difference. Basically it's Intel's fault and nothing much you can do about it... also don't even try delidding this thing.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Well think of it this way, if _most_ of your cores operate at a lower temp then run your rig based on those temps. If the one core with higher running temps happens to die, replace it with the Intel Tuning Plan - or even the warranty if you don't OC and just run p95 24/7 with an Intel Stock Cooler. Mine also has a 7C hysteresis between my lowest and hottest core. I do tend to blame Intel for that - I've remounted 3 or 4 times with different TIMs, still the same temp. difference. Basically it's Intel's fault and nothing much you can do about it... also don't even try delidding this thing.


I would, but this chips overclocks kinda good and i don`t want to risk it, ending up with a cpu that overclocks to 4.5Ghz 1.350V


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arne Saknussemm*
> 
> Yes, that is normal....can be up to 10 degrees spread on many chips...not ideal but there it is..
> 
> In my experience chips that have a lower spread of temps are better for OCers but that is not always true either


Assuming that the thermal paste is correctly applied, the temp differences is a factory defect?


----------



## Silent Scone

Delidding any CPU designed for this socket is a pointless venture, that's all that really needs to be said


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Delidding any CPU designed for this socket is a pointless venture, that's all that really needs to be said


I know. The thermal paste is already liquid metal or close to that right?


----------



## Arne Saknussemm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Assuming that the thermal paste is correctly applied, the temp differences is a factory defect?


Not sure it's defect or just differences in the silicon and leakage etc.

I can imagine some is defects in contact...thermal material thickness etc.

By the way I said "delid that are able"...like mainstream...of course the soldered X99 are not able


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arne Saknussemm*
> 
> Not sure it's defect or just differences in the silicon and leakage etc.
> 
> I can imagine some is defects in contact...thermal material thickness etc.
> 
> By the way I said "delid that are able"...like mainstream...of course the soldered X99 are not able


It's possible, just not for the faint of heart. Plenty people delidding older X58 LGA1366 Xeons now that they are cheap. For example a W3690 which is unlocked can do 4.5 @ <1.4V. 5.0 is possible @ 1.5. With delid it's very well possible to keep that chip under 50C under load with a basic water loop.


----------



## Silent Scone

The TIM is based on a fairly sturdy epoxy, short of sanding through the IHS you risk damaging the CPU - 1366 CPU are old, I don't think there's any results to show that there is any reason to even bother with these CPU, the contact is good enough already. Think it's more a case of "knock yourself out" and then in the process, you might as well have actually done so. But hey, it's their money


----------



## sephisto

Anybody had experience using the ASUS X99-S ATX Motherboard? I'm soon to upgrade to the 5820k and wondering how they pair compared to the other motherboards listed in the leaderboard.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sephisto*
> 
> Anybody had experience using the ASUS X99-S ATX Motherboard? I'm soon to upgrade to the 5820k and wondering how they pair compared to the other motherboards listed in the leaderboard.


If you're not doing LN2 then it would be sufficient.


----------



## CheWyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> I would, but this chips overclocks kinda good and i don`t want to risk it, ending up with a cpu that overclocks to 4.5Ghz 1.350V


I can't inbox you. Can you send me some picture bios for oc 4.5ghz. I can't oc my combo 4.5 with 5930k and asus rampage v. Thx so much


----------



## CheWyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> I would, but this chips overclocks kinda good and i don`t want to risk it, ending up with a cpu that overclocks to 4.5Ghz 1.350V


I can't inbox you. Can you send me some picture bios for oc 4.5ghz. I can't oc my combo 4.5 with 5930k and asus rampage v. Thx so much


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CheWyn*
> 
> I can't inbox you. Can you send me some picture bios for oc 4.5ghz. I can't oc my combo 4.5 with 5930k and asus rampage v. Thx so much


Hi! Can You send some pictures first? So can we see if You are doing anything wrong. Also some chips simply wont overclock good, although that is weird that 4.5Ghz is not possible.

Anyways. 39*C on vrms is okay under 100% load? (aida64) cooling is the stock heatsink just with a fan blowing torwards it!


----------



## Blameless

There are a lot of possible causes for differences in temperature across cores, even once cooler mounting has been ruled out. Different parts of the die can have different leakage values. Some cores are closer to the FIVR than others. The part is large enough that heat from the boards VRM can make one side of the CPU hotter. The solder TIM used can have imperfections (sometimes this can be corrected by reflowing the solder...I've done it on LGA-775 and 1366 parts, with mixed results).

You are unlikely to get a part where all cores report the same temps under the same loads and generally should not worry unless hottest and coldest cores differ by more than 10C during stress testing.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> The TIM is based on a fairly sturdy epoxy, short of sanding through the IHS you risk damaging the CPU


The TIM itself is indium solder, but the IHS is attached to the substrate with some sort of epoxy adhesive, if that's what you were referring to.


----------



## Silent Scone

The epoxy conductive residue connects the IHS to the die, it just looks like solder and will be equally as difficult to remove


----------



## GameBoy

My X99-SLI has a switch to enable the 2083 pins on the socket, is there any point in using it at all if I'm just clocking the core?? I know it helps for high cache clocks but I'm not interested in clocking the cache, and I'm only running 2400mhz RAM, so no high memory frequencies.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GameBoy*
> 
> My X99-SLI has a switch to enable the 2083 pins on the socket, is there any point in using it at all if I'm just clocking the core?? I know it helps for high cache clocks but I'm not interested in clocking the cache, and I'm only running 2400mhz RAM, so no high memory frequencies.


wait SLI plus have no extra pins at all! are you talking about dual bios switch or ?


----------



## GameBoy

^Gigabyte X99-SLI, not the MSI.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GameBoy*
> 
> ^Gigabyte X99-SLI, not the MSI.


Oh make a difference









enable the extra pins will let you OC the cache to + 3.6ghz at least and you can drop the system agent voltage a bit


----------



## Arne Saknussemm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> The TIM itself is indium solder, but the IHS is attached to the substrate with some sort of epoxy adhesive, if that's what you were referring to.


I thought that is the case too...indium solder...

http://www.lsi.usp.br/~acseabra/grad/2613_files/%5B4%5D%20Materials%20Technology%20for%20Environmentally%20Green%20Microelectronic%20Packaging.pdf

or not? I kind of got the impression the epoxy thing was just internet chatter from a bad delid


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arne Saknussemm*
> 
> I thought that is the case too...indium solder...
> 
> http://www.lsi.usp.br/~acseabra/grad/2613_files/%5B4%5D%20Materials%20Technology%20for%20Environmentally%20Green%20Microelectronic%20Packaging.pdf
> 
> or not? I kind of got the impression the epoxy thing was just internet chatter from a bad delid


No, I'm pretty certain it is an expoy, likely silver and conductive as offers great heat transfer. Or maybe not, take it apart and find out









P.S did you look at the date on that paper lol.


----------



## GameBoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Oh make a difference
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> enable the extra pins will let you OC the cache to + 3.6ghz at least and you can drop the system agent voltage a bit


Yeah, I have no interest in overclocking the cache, though. Does it have any impact on core speed overclocks or required vcore?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GameBoy*
> 
> Yeah, I have no interest in overclocking the cache, though. Does it have any impact on core speed overclocks or required vcore?


No. I don't think


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GameBoy*
> 
> Yeah, I have no interest in overclocking the cache, though. Does it have any impact on core speed overclocks or required vcore?


Yes, yes, and yes.

It will impact your maximum core speed overclocks due to heat & voltage required. Cache is also much easier to degrade than core. It will however improve memory benchmarks, and may increase general day-day zippyness up to a certain point.


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> No, I'm pretty certain it is an expoy, likely silver and conductive as offers great heat transfer. Or maybe not, take it apart and find out


There is no form of expoy that I can imagine that would be remotely as efficient. The best thermal epoxies have worse thermal conductivity than mediocre thermal pastes.

There was definitely solder under the lid of my Nehalem, and I've seen later parts desoldered.

In general, if you see a gold layer under the IHS, that is going to mean solder. Gold has higher wettability for indium solder, and there is zero reason to use gold with an epoxy based adhesive. Haswell-E(P/X) has a gold layer on the underside of the IHS.

Edit: http://www.overclock.net/t/1510173/the-new-haswell-e-cpus-will-be-delidable/10#post_23856574

100% solder, no doubt about it.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Overclock stable no issues, just a question.
I'm getting conflicting information when Googling this so I thought I'd ask the experts.

Around hhat cache voltages should you be using for 3.3Ghz (no oc socket), I did leave it on Auto with a offset of Auto, but from what I've been reading it's better to set it manually.

What's a good starting voltage for 3.3Ghz or 3.5Ghz?


----------



## Blameless

3.3GHz cache shouldn't need any more than stock (1.05v). 3.5GHz may need anywhere from stock to 1.1v, depending on the part.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> 3.3GHz cache shouldn't need any more than stock (1.05v). 3.5GHz may need anywhere from stock to 1.1v, depending on the part.


So I'm guessing that's why Auto worked so well..lol

I just tried 3.5Ghz at 1.050v instant freeze in AIDA64, so I'm thinking maybe more along the lines of 1.100v - 1.150v like you said.
The x99a Gaming 7 doesn't have a OC socket either.


----------



## sirbaili

Hi there.

Even Though I purchased Gigabyte x99-UD5 WiFi and i7-5820K in summer - I had to wait for ddr4 memory - it took them almost two months to get from USA to Israel.

Now I finally could begin to have some fun :

Test system:
Open Air :
Motherboard: Gigabyte X99-UD5 WiFi Bios - Latest Beta F10D.
Processor: Intel I7-5820K
Ram: Mushkin DDR4 4x8gb 2666Mhz 15-15-15-36 1.2
Cooler: Noctua U14S with stock fun.
Lets Begin:
SETUP:



For Every Day use My rig is 4000Mhz CPU and 2666Mhz memory.
It requires about 1.025VCore under the load with all power saving futures on and 1.220VMEM.

Than today I decided to dare more. - and traveled to uncharted territory:

to get 4500Mhz fully stable oc - following parameters were used:

1.2Vcore - LLC - Medium. It resulted in 1.195Vcore under the load.
VRIN - 1.85
memory was left to default 2133Mhz - so no tweaking - I will come back to memory oc later.






Than came 4600Mhz 1.225Vcore and finally 4700Mhz with 1.275Vcore Cinebench R15 Stable.
I should Note that although 4600Mhz was fully stable under RealBench test - I cannot say the same about 4700Mhz 1.275Vcore.
It Could not sustain RealBench multitasking test and blue screened with 0x124 error.
Anyway I remember reading at some forum, That OC-ED Processor that is CineBench stable 4500Mhz 1.2 Vcore - Considered to be a good one.
I hope when I put my 5820K under wc - I can get even better results.
That is all for now.
I could not oc memory even a liitle bi - only succeeded in lowering timings from 15-15-15 to 14-14-14 at 2666Mhz.

For the last - some thoughts about Gigabyte x99-ud5 wifi motherboard:
Honestly if I knew that it would cause me so much trouble I would never touch it in the first place:
It's extremely sensible to memory oc and famous "A9" error code - that gave me headaches until I upgraded it to latest beta bios F10D( that specifically addresses this particular Problem(could not enter bios if HDD contains Hidden OS System partitions). It took to gigabyte engineers more than half an year to address this notorious problem and they even did not bother to mention it in description - just: improves HDD compatibility".

Thats all for now.
I will update post after I Put all of them under WC.

Until then.


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sirbaili*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Hi there.
> 
> Even Though I purchased Gigabyte x99-UD5 WiFi and i7-5820K in summer - I had to wait for ddr4 memory - it took them almost two months to get from USA to Israel.
> 
> Now I finally could begin to have some fun :
> 
> Test system:
> Open Air :
> Motherboard: Gigabyte X99-UD5 WiFi Bios - Latest Beta F10D.
> Processor: Intel I7-5820K
> Ram: Mushkin DDR4 4x8gb 2666Mhz 15-15-15-36 1.2
> Cooler: Noctua U14S with stock fun.
> Lets Begin:
> SETUP:
> 
> 
> 
> For Every Day use My rig is 4000Mhz CPU and 2666Mhz memory.
> It requires about 1.025VCore under the load with all power saving futures on and 1.220VMEM.
> 
> Than today I decided to dare more. - and traveled to uncharted territory:
> 
> to get 4500Mhz fully stable oc - following parameters were used:
> 
> 1.2Vcore - LLC - Medium. It resulted in 1.195Vcore under the load.
> VRIN - 1.85
> memory was left to default 2133Mhz - so no tweaking - I will come back to memory oc later.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Than came 4600Mhz 1.225Vcore and finally 4700Mhz with 1.275Vcore Cinebench R15 Stable.
> I should Note that although 4600Mhz was fully stable under RealBench test - I cannot say the same about 4700Mhz 1.275Vcore.
> It Could not sustain RealBench multitasking test and blue screened with 0x124 error.
> Anyway I remember reading at some forum, That OC-ED Processor that is CineBench stable 4500Mhz 1.2 Vcore - Considered to be a good one.
> I hope when I put my 5820K under wc - I can get even better results.
> That is all for now.
> I could not oc memory even a liitle bi - only succeeded in lowering timings from 15-15-15 to 14-14-14 at 2666Mhz.
> 
> For the last - some thoughts about Gigabyte x99-ud5 wifi motherboard:
> Honestly if I knew that it would cause me so much trouble I would never touch it in the first place:
> It's extremely sensible to memory oc and famous "A9" error code - that gave me headaches until I upgraded it to latest beta bios F10D( that specifically addresses this particular Problem(could not enter bios if HDD contains Hidden OS System partitions). It took to gigabyte engineers more than half an year to address this notorious problem and they even did not bother to mention it in description - just: improves HDD compatibility".
> 
> Thats all for now.
> I will update post after I Put all of them under WC.
> 
> Until then.


Looks like you got a real nice chip to hit such high clocks at such low voltage! I've been working on an oc too. I'm finding that prime95 v28.7 is a lot tougher to stabilize than the other stress testers I've got. My OC was working for everything else I threw at it. It bothered me that my system could not run that program without computational errors or crashes, so i went back to the bios to do some more tweaking.

I was getting rounding errors and sometimes CLOCK_WATCHDOG_TIMEOUT errors. First I tried increasing LLC a notch to get a higher input voltage without bumping vcore, that didn't help. Then I tried more vcore and that did help. Then I back off vcore a little and then up again to find where it really needed to be and no higher.

I don't like letting prime v287 run for very long because temps just get too high for my taste. I want to see that the cpu computes the right answer given the instructions its being asked to run, but I'm not willing to let it roast at 80 to 95c for hours on end. I'll do longer stress tests with other programs but very limited tests with that program specifically. I let it go thru its first 3 passes on the 'blend' test and thats it.

I've switched to adaptive mode so voltage is super low at idle. I'm using an asus x99-pro board.
- cpu multi = 44x
- cache multi = 33x
- llc = level 6
- adaptive mode
- offset = 0.005v
- additional turbo voltage = 1.197v
- xmp + slightly tweaked timings = 2400, cl15 + 36ras + cr1
- custom fan curves
Everything else is on auto.

I end up with 0.816v at idle and 1.216v under full load, with an input voltage that ranges from 1.904 to .1888.

I can run everything else with a much lower additional turbo voltage of 1.185, including prime95 v279. It's just prime95 v287 that's been real difficult. The scary high max temps in the screenshot below are from prime running. At the time screen was captured aida stress cpu+fpu+cache was running with much more livable temps.



The 44x cpu and 33x cache gets a 6.15fps score.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> There is no form of expoy that I can imagine that would be remotely as efficient. The best thermal epoxies have worse thermal conductivity than mediocre thermal pastes.
> 
> There was definitely solder under the lid of my Nehalem, and I've seen later parts desoldered.
> 
> In general, if you see a gold layer under the IHS, that is going to mean solder. Gold has higher wettability for indium solder, and there is zero reason to use gold with an epoxy based adhesive. Haswell-E(P/X) has a gold layer on the underside of the IHS.
> 
> Edit: http://www.overclock.net/t/1510173/the-new-haswell-e-cpus-will-be-delidable/10#post_23856574
> 
> 100% solder, no doubt about it.


That looks more like solder, but a silver based epoxy could look very similar once set. I'm aware of the application for gold. I should have known you'd seen one somewhere else or else you would have dropped the topic by now lol.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Ok one more cache question.
In theory if I'm only running 2666Mhz ram (which I am) there wouldn't be any real need to increase the cache any higher than stock would there.
If you're running 3000Mhz+ it would make sense, but if your ram is slower than the cache I noticed there is zero benefit in benchmarks to increase it, the numbers stay the same.

Correct me if I wrong though.


----------



## Blameless

Faster cache is faster cache; facilitating main memory performance is not the only benefit of clocking it higher. Inter-core communication depends on cache speed, as does accessing anything actually in the cache itself.

Of course, for most uses, cache speed is far less critical than core speed, and running stock cache isn't going to hurt most real world apps (outside of archival software) to any noticeable degree.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> Faster cache is faster cache; facilitating main memory performance is not the only benefit of clocking it higher. Inter-core communication depends on cache speed, as does accessing anything actually in the cache itself.
> 
> Of course, for most uses, cache speed is far less critical than core speed, and running stock cache isn't going to hurt most real world apps (outside of archival software) to any noticeable degree.


Nope that's fine, I don't mind learning the ropes.
First time I've actually delved this deep into overclocking, I generally went for the "safe" overclocks on my 3570k and 4790k, I'm trying to push the x99 harder..lol.

Now with these settings everything is stable, the moment I move the cache past stock (3.3Ghz) AIDA64 will pickup a hardware fault.


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> Nope that's fine, I don't mind learning the ropes.
> First time I've actually delved this deep into overclocking, I generally went for the "safe" overclocks on my 3570k and 4790k, I'm trying to push the x99 harder..lol.
> 
> Now with these settings everything is stable, the moment I move the cache past stock (3.3Ghz) AIDA64 will pickup a hardware fault.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I think your still in a reasonably safe zone with that oc. At least i hope you are since it looks pretty similar to my oc


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> I think your still in a reasonably safe zone with that oc. At least i hope you are since it looks pretty similar to my oc


Nope, locked up in Cinebench, but I don't have the best motherboard for overclocking, I've never been able to get over 4.3Ghz stable no matter what voltage.
I thought I was stable in the screen shot as AIDA64 was fine, but not Cinebench.. Go figure..lol..

In all honesty I think its my ram, it's not very stable at 2666Mhz when you overclock, it also uses a 100Mhz BCLK..


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> Nope, locked up in Cinebench, but I don't have the best motherboard for overclocking, I've never been able to get over 4.3Ghz stable no matter what voltage.
> I thought I was stable in the screen shot as AIDA64 was fine, but not Cinebench.. Go figure..lol..
> 
> In all honesty I think its my ram, it's not very stable at 2666Mhz when you overclock, it also uses a 100Mhz BCLK..


Your motherboard is fine for overclocking, it will do just as well as any other x99 mobo when oc'ing on air/water. Just cant oc the cache frequency.

If you're noticing more vcore is not helping then i would suggest upping the vccin and see if that helps.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Your motherboard is fine for overclocking, it will do just as well as any other x99 mobo when oc'ing on air/water. Just cant oc the cache frequency.
> 
> If you're noticing more vcore is not helping then i would suggest upping the vccin and see if that helps.


Thanks for that.
I'm currently running a 1.900v vccin, set my vdroop to 100% (MSI are weird) so during stress testing it's 1.920v.
I'll try 1.25v for 4.4Ghz and see how it goes, how much higher would you take the vccin safely?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Your motherboard is fine for overclocking, it will do just as well as any other x99 mobo when oc'ing on air/water. Just cant oc the cache frequency.
> 
> If you're noticing more vcore is not helping then i would suggest upping the vccin and see if that helps.


+1 the same happen to me @4.4ghz just start increasing the voltage from 1.22v to 1.29v nothing help me.. only VCCIN to 1.93v stabilize my 4.4ghz @1.256v


----------



## Arne Saknussemm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GameBoy*
> 
> Yeah, I have no interest in overclocking the cache, though. Does it have any impact on core speed overclocks or required vcore?


I tried benching Firestrike the other day with no cache overclock and core at 4.7 to 5GHz. With no cache OC Firestrike would fail at all these frequencies. With cache at 4.2 to 4.6 passed with flying colours at all frequencies....







better scores 4.4 to 4.6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> , take it apart and find out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S did you look at the date on that paper lol.


Heh...err...not going to put my money where my mouth is that way









Yeah, I know it's old but I thought that was still valid...the direction they were going from lead free...


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> Thanks for that.
> I'm currently running a 1.900v vccin, set my vdroop to 100% (MSI are weird) so during stress testing it's 1.920v.
> I'll try 1.25v for 4.4Ghz and see how it goes, how much higher would you take the vccin safely?


You never want your VCCIN on load being higher than your BIOS VCCIN. I think with MSI the LLC % is how much Vdroop it attempts to prevent, so a lower percentage should reduce the LLC. You want around a 0.04V difference between idle and load VCCIN. IIRC the stock Vdroop for idle-load is 0.07V on these chips.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> You never want your VCCIN on load being higher than your BIOS VCCIN. I think with MSI the LLC % is how much Vdroop it attempts to prevent, so a lower percentage should reduce the LLC. You want around a 0.04V difference between idle and load VCCIN. IIRC the stock Vdroop for idle-load is 0.07V on these chips.


And there in lies the problem.
At 100% vdroop it will go over BIOS set vccin during stress testing, at 95% if my vccin is set to 1.900v it will drop to 1.888v, which is 0.012v under BIOS set, if I set it to 1.920v in BIOS you'll get 1.904v while stress testing.
The 75% setting does EXACTLY the same ad 95%, there is no noticeable difference in monitoring software, and I can't check voltages manually (no way on this board).

Hence why I developed the opinion this isn't the best overclocking board
Man, try explaining all this to MSI support, that was so painful and they still didn't understand there could be a BIOS issue with the board.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> And there in lies the problem.
> At 100% vdroop it will go over BIOS set vccin during stress testing, at 95% if my vccin is set to 1.900v it will drop to 1.888v, which is 0.012v under BIOS set, if I set it to 1.920v in BIOS you'll get 1.904v while stress testing.
> The 75% setting does EXACTLY the same ad 95%, there is no noticeable difference in monitoring software, and I can't check voltages manually (no way on this board).
> 
> Hence why I developed the opinion this isn't the best overclocking board
> Man, try explaining all this to MSI support, that was so painful and they still didn't understand there could be a BIOS issue with the board.


what droop does 50% produce under load?


----------



## writer21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> what droop does 50% produce under load?


I'm using 50% myself. Set Bios to 1.93v and under full load it drops to 1.904. Under light load it hovers around 1.920v.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> what droop does 50% produce under load?


For me exactly the same as 75%, seriously there's no difference I can see, the voltages are the same in AIDA64 stress test.
25% only produces something different, but that's far to low.


----------



## michael-ocn

I hadn't tried cinebench yet, it gets 1301 1290 @ 4.4core + 3.3cache
edit: slightly better with background monitoring tools turned off.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *writer21*
> 
> I'm using 50% myself. Set Bios to 1.93v and under full load it drops to 1.904. Under light load it hovers around 1.920v.


Thanks! +1


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *writer21*
> 
> I'm using 50% myself. Set Bios to 1.93v and under full load it drops to 1.904. Under light load it hovers around 1.920v.


Which board you have ? MSI LLC setting isn't the same as other board


----------



## allu10

I am new to X99 overclocking and have tried some settings:

CPU: i7-5820K

4.5GHz with 1.19v vCORE (Lower vCORE gives a BSOD)
4.7GHz with 1.30v vCORE (Might be stable at 1.27-1.29v range)

Both settings pass IBT very high for 10 rounds.

4.8GHz will BSOD during IBT, 1.30v vCORE.

Is this considered a good result? I haven't started oc'ing cache or memory yet.


----------



## muhd86

so what vcore should i do to get the 5820k to be 4,7ghz stable .


----------



## allu10

It really depends on your chip.. I suggest you try 4.5GHz at 1.30v first. That's how I did it.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Which board you have ? MSI LLC setting isn't the same as other board


It's not so much the MB's LLC number... the vdroop is~26mV. If you want the VCCIN to droop, you can monitor it (vs LLC levels) easily with ADI64.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> It's not so much the MB's LLC number... the vdroop is~26mV. If you want the VCCIN to droop, you can monitor it (vs LLC levels) easily with ADI64.


Thank you Jpmboy

Its very hard to use MSI after some Asus board









but anyway me and @schoolofmonkey know how MSI bios work we get the ride of the clock drop in Aida64



the clock drop start after enabling XMP profile no idea why im not sure the high system agent or the VCCIN the problem XMP change those value only

now with my new setting no clock drop any more here is my setting for anyone with MSI board

All cores to 4Ghz
Cache to 3.3Ghz
memory clock to 2666mhz CL15 from memory try it (XMP disable )
Disable SVID communication
VCCIN to 1.91v with 50% Vdroop
Core voltage to 1.08v adaptive + 0.01 offset 1.1v under load
Cache to 1.08v adaptive + 0.02 offset 1.11v under load
System agent manual to 1.06v ( stock 0.850v and XMP 1.20v )
memory voltage to 1.28v

and now all work just fine



I'm really happy with my OC and no clock drop anymore


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Thanks you Jpmboy
> 
> Its very hard to use MSI after some Asus board
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but anyway me and @schoolofmonkey know how MSI bios work we get the ride of the clock drop in Aida64
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the clock drop start after enabling XMP profile no idea why im not sure the high system agent or the VCCIN the problem XMP change those value only
> 
> now with my new setting no clock drop any more here is my setting for anyone with MSI board
> 
> All cores to 4Ghz
> Cache to 3.3Ghz
> memory clock to 2666mhz CL15 from memory try it (XMP disable )
> Disable SVID communication
> VCCIN to 1.91v with 50% Vdroop
> Core voltage to 1.08v adaptive + 0.01 offset 1.1v under load
> Cache to 1.08v adaptive + 0.02 offset 1.11v under load
> System agent manual to 1.06v ( stock 0.850v and XMP 1.20v )
> memory voltage to 1.28v
> 
> and now all work just fine
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I'm really happy with my OC and no clock drop anymore*


That's Great!!


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> That's Great!!


Do you need to set the SA Voltage or can you just leave it at Auto for 4.3Ghz.
I'm not sure what the stock voltage is, in HWMonitor it's 0.36v on Auto.

These MSI board do things differently, they are like that person you know who eat's ice cream with a fork, it'll work but its hard.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> Do you need to set the SA Voltage or can you just leave it at Auto for 4.3Ghz.
> I'm not sure what the stock voltage is, in HWMonitor it's 0.36v on Auto.
> 
> These MSI board do things differently, they are like that person you know who eat's ice cream with a fork, it'll work but its hard.


AID64 should show the VCCSA. Yes, you should adjust it if you are dropping ram sticks or getting "sporadic" failed boots with a memory code. It's one of those voltages where more is not (usually) better and it can actually have bad zones where going higher or lower stabilizes things. Just stay well below 1.2Vm ideally 0.95-1.05V. I think the MSI board is only an offset and no full manual for VCCSA?


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> AID64 should show the VCCSA. Yes, you should adjust it if you are dropping ram sticks or getting "sporadic" failed boots with a memory code. It's one of those voltages where more is not (usually) better and it can actually have bad zones where going higher or lower stabilizes things. Just stay well below 1.2Vm ideally 0.95-1.05V. I think the MSI board is only an offset and no full manual for VCCSA?


No it has a manual setting, it's currently set to Auto:


This is the voltage it's setting it to:


What I find interesting A/B Ram runs at a higher voltage than C/D:


I do get a memory code, but in a very strange way, when a overclock fails in Windows you can not longer save and exit the bios without the machine throwing a 04 to 55, then 04 to 55 over and over again, clearing CMOS and setting up the BIOS fixes it, this only happens when a OC fails.
I put that down to a silly MSI BIOS issue, usually when it works correctly you'll get a message after the restart letting you know the OC failed and hit F1 to enter BIOS.
(2 of us have found bugs are quiet common in MSI BIOS's..lol)

Makes it easier to understand..lol


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> Do you need to set the SA Voltage or can you just leave it at Auto for 4.3Ghz.
> I'm not sure what the stock voltage is, in HWMonitor it's 0.36v on Auto.
> 
> These MSI board do things differently, they are like that person you know who eat's ice cream with a fork, it'll work but its hard.


I don't recommend leaving SA on auto, a lot of boards seem to overvolt it considerably, and unnecessarily, especially if XMP is used.

HWmonitor isn't reading it correctly if says 0.36v on auto, unless that's an offset, and if that is an offset, and the reading is accurate, that is way too much.

Edit: yeah, that's an offset and is a good ten times as much of an offset as you should need for what you are doing.

Neither of my 5820ks needed more than +0.025v offset for 3.6GHz uncore (no OC socket) and DDR4-2667 CL12, and I am fairly certain the higher offsets I played with contributed to the failure of my first part.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> I don't recommend leaving SA on auto, a lot of boards seem to overvolt it considerably, and unnecessarily, especially if XMP is used.
> 
> HWmonitor isn't reading it correctly if says 0.36v on auto, unless that's an offset, and if that is an offset, and the reading is accurate, that is way too much.
> 
> Edit: yeah, that's an offset and is a good ten times as much of an offset as you should need for what you are doing.


Cool thanks for that.
You're right I am using XMP for the ram.

I set the SA to 1.050v in the BIOS (based off what Jpmboy said).
This is HWMonitor's offset reading now:


----------



## Blameless

That looks plausible, since stock SA is normally around 0.85 to 0.9v.

I'd still try to go quite a bit lower than where you are at now.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> That looks plausible, since stock SA is normally around 0.85 to 0.9v.
> 
> I'd still try to go quite a bit lower than where you are at now.


Will do, now if the SA voltage is too low you'll get hard locks or crashes right?


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> Will do, now if the SA voltage is too low you'll get hard locks or crashes right?


Depends on how far below stable it is. First sign is usually memory training errors, meaning it will lock up before it can try to boot the OS.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> Depends on how far below stable it is. First sign is usually memory training errors, meaning it will lock up before it can try to boot the OS.


Well I always have fast memory boot off, so my memory trains everytime I reboot/boot.

I dropped the voltage to 1.000v, HWMonitor offset reading of 0.15v, booted fine from a full shutdown.


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> Well I always have fast memory boot off, so my memory trains everytime I reboot/boot.


Good, because without this, you may miss obvious errors.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> I dropped the voltage to 1.000v, HWMonitor offset reading of 0.15v, booted fine from a full shutdown.


Try 0.85v (stock) and see what happens.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> Try 0.85v (stock) and see what happens.


Well I'm typing to you on a stock setting of 0.85v or HWM 0.00v offset









I booted from power off to be sure.
So I take this as a good sign so far?


----------



## paulbaird87

I am new to this thread. Just wanted to show off a nice little 5960x I picked up in Melbourne Australia, batch J518B227, core peaks at 4900mhz but this chip can cinebench at 4800 cache and core! got some good results too.
My core temp was opened after my cinebench run. With those frequencies and volts I was hitting 85 degrees.


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> Well I'm typing to you on a stock setting of 0.85v or HWM 0.00v offset
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I booted from power off to be sure.
> So I take this as a good sign so far?


Yes. You'll want to stress testing to verify sufficient stability.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> Yes. You'll want to stress testing to verify sufficient stability.


Cinebench gave me the middle finger, went through once, ran it a second time and had a hard lock (mouse vanished, system stopped).
Upped it to 0.95v.

What I'm noticing now is a consistent Cinebench score, I can run it multiple times and only be 1 point from each score.
Prior to changing the SA the scores were all over the place, sometimes 15 points difference.

30 Minute Realbench stress test set to 16GB Ram passed.


----------



## devilhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paulbaird87*
> 
> I am new to this thread. Just wanted to show off a nice little 5960x I picked up in Melbourne Australia, batch J518B227, core peaks at 4900mhz but this chip can cinebench at 4800 cache and core! got some good results too.
> My core temp was opened after my cinebench run. With those frequencies and volts I was hitting 85 degrees.


i thought that just Slinky uses 1.5v for cpu with water







I have used too couple times. but my loop temp was 3C







85C is way to much for me


----------



## Elkim

Hey guys.

I need a little help with pushing my 5930K a bit more just for benchmarks. Only thing I don't tweak and did cross my mind is PLL Termination and Reference voltages.

4.5 GHz needs 1.312V to be rock stable +200 offset
4.6 GHz need 1.389V to be rock stable +275 offset
4.7GHz isnt stable with 1.45V... at this point I'am not sure what to do with PLL and how it can helps. I use a bit chilled water, which has about 17°C (its not so cold here yet). I think I can go to 1.5-1.55V for quick benchmarks, but I just need to know how bring PLLs to the game.

LLC LVL 7
Input 2.0V

Thanks


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> Cinebench gave me the middle finger, went through once, ran it a second time and had a hard lock (mouse vanished, system stopped).
> Upped it to 0.95v.
> 
> What I'm noticing now is a consistent Cinebench score, I can run it multiple times and only be 1 point from each score.
> Prior to changing the SA the scores were all over the place, sometimes 15 points difference.
> 
> 30 Minute Realbench stress test set to 16GB Ram passed.


My CPU, training or otherwise likes around 1.04v.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> Well I'm typing to you on a stock setting of 0.85v or HWM 0.00v offset
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I booted from power off to be sure.
> So I take this as a good sign so far?


VSA can take longer to tune that most any other voltage, simply because the test for "stability" is not all that straight forward... mostly routine cold and warm start-ups/restarts. IME. Unless,
Does anyone know a stress test that can single out VSA?


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> VSA can take longer to tune that most any other voltage, simply because the test for "stability" is not all that straight forward... mostly routine cold and warm start-ups/restarts. IME. Unless,
> Does anyone know a stress test that can single out VSA?


I had a system freeze at that voltage while running Cinebench, I did up it to 0.95v, the minimum you suggested which stopped that.
ADID64 (CPU/FPU/Cache) for an hour, then multiple reboots, shutdowns, pulled the power plug and left it for 1/2 hour, haven't got a error 55 yet, but if it does happen I'll know what it is.
You know what's funny though, manually setting the SA stopped that strange BIOS corruption where after a failed OC the board would flash 04 and 55 over and over again, now it doesn't do it at all.
This was on the Auto SA setting (HWMonitor 0.36v offset).

Still want to thank you guys for all your help, never went this deep into overclocking before, you've all been a great help


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> VSA can take longer to tune that most any other voltage, simply because the test for "stability" is not all that straight forward... mostly routine cold and warm start-ups/restarts. IME. Unless,
> Does anyone know a stress test that can single out VSA?


GSAT doesn't single it out, but normally when close to stability VCCSA errors will only throw up one or two errors. It's not really singling them out but a bit of common sense when close goes along way


----------



## Tobe404

This was my score (1281) with 5820k at 1.190v / 4.4Ghz. Temp peaked at around 50c Pretty much the sweet spot for me.

Anything higher and the extra voltage just isn't worth it..


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tobe404*
> 
> This was my score (1281) with 5820k at 1.190v / 4.4Ghz. Temp peaked at around 50c Pretty much the sweet spot for me.
> 
> Anything higher and the extra voltage just isn't worth it..
> ]


Impressive, what other stress tests have you run?

I can pass Cinebench at 4.4Ghz, but no other stress test, even at 1.22v..


----------



## Tobe404

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> Impressive, what other stress tests have you run?
> 
> I can pass Cinebench at 4.4Ghz, but no other stress test, even at 1.22v..


Nothing as of yet besides games... Although if I launch Crysis 3 with an unstable OC it shows up within a minute anyway.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tobe404*
> 
> Nothing as of yet besides games... Although if I launch Crysis 3 with an unstable OC it shows up within a minute anyway.


Honestly try running ADIA64 or Realbench.


----------



## Tobe404

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> Honestly try running ADIA64 or Realbench.


Which do you prefer?


----------



## Silent Scone

Cinebench isn't a stability test, it's quite easy to pass with probably 40mv less what is required for stability


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tobe404*
> 
> Which do you prefer?


Either really, it's more beneficial for you to know that your overclock is stable, both of them will test that.


----------



## Tobe404

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> Either really, it's more beneficial for you to know that your overclock is stable, both of them will test that.


Just running an Aida64 stress test now in the background while still browsing and watching movies. See how we go...


----------



## scoobied77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paulbaird87*
> 
> I am new to this thread. Just wanted to show off a nice little 5960x I picked up in Melbourne Australia, batch J518B227, core peaks at 4900mhz but this chip can cinebench at 4800 cache and core! got some good results too.
> My core temp was opened after my cinebench run. With those frequencies and volts I was hitting 85 degrees.


Can't say I would be happy running them volts, don't see the point in pushing it that much. I'm more interested in 24/7 stable clocks.

My old 5930K died on me (memory controller fried) made me realise these chips are more fragile than you think.

Fortunately my new replacement 5960X runs on incredibly low volts, it's a amazing chip and I want to look after this one.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tobe404*
> 
> Just running an Aida64 stress test now in the background while still browsing and watching movies. See how we go...


I take it you're not running a CPU/FPU/Cache stress test, because if you're stressing the FPU there's no way you're doing anything else at the same time.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Cinebench isn't a stability test, it's quite easy to pass with probably 40mv less what is required for stability


Yep and if it freezes in Cinebench you don't have a stable machine at all..lol..

Think I got the SA sorted, I did take 1.05v to get it stable, running a memory test at 0.95v lead to errors within the first 5 minutes, with 1.05v ran all night 1200% HCI Memory test and no errors (12 [email protected]).
Yet no post code 55 with the lower voltage, guess there's no sure fire way of testing your SA.


----------



## Desolutional

h.265 encode with Handbrake, and make the encode last 4 hours (with a 2 pass). If it passes, you're good to go for all practical intents and purposes. Give it something "natural" like a video encoding task instead of "NUMBERS MASON, WHAT DO THE NUMBERS MEAN, CRUNCH THE NUMBERS MASON". Prime95 is yuck - it's just a test designed to draw maximum current through the CPU, not really a daily test of real life stability. The best "natural" test is a video game.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> h.265 encode with Handbrake, and make the encode last 4 hours (with a 2 pass). If it passes, you're good to go for all practical intents and purposes. Give it something "natural" like a video encoding task instead of "NUMBERS MASON, WHAT DO THE NUMBERS MEAN, CRUNCH THE NUMBERS MASON". Prime95 is yuck - it's just a test designed to draw maximum current through the CPU, not really a daily test of real life stability. The best "natural" test is a video game.


Good point, will give that a go today, want to get back into MGS V, haven't had the time, though it barely stresses the CPU.
I finally matched your overclock, just not the cache (no OC socket), I'm guessing you're running 1.24v because you're cache is a lot higher (Mines only 3.3Ghz).


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> I take it you're not running a CPU/FPU/Cache stress test, because if you're stressing the FPU there's no way you're doing anything else at the same time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep and if it freezes in Cinebench you don't have a stable machine at all..lol..
> 
> Think I got the SA sorted, I did take 1.05v to get it stable, running a memory test at 0.95v lead to errors within the first 5 minutes, with 1.05v ran all night 1200% HCI Memory test and no errors (12 [email protected]).
> Yet no post code 55 with the lower voltage, guess there's no sure fire way of testing your SA.


Try even lower







You will have dead spots. I generally lower 0.01 to 0.05 at a time.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> Try even lower
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You will have dead spots. I generally lower 0.01 to 0.05 at a time.


Will do, I just dropped it to 1.03v, sucks there's no sure fire test to see if your SA is off..lol


----------



## Tobe404

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> I take it you're not running a CPU/FPU/Cache stress test, because if you're stressing the FPU there's no way you're doing anything else at the same time.


I left everything at the default settings in Aida64 and at 4Ghz | 1.058v (says that when stressing with Aida64 but shoots back up to 1.068v when CPU isn't being stressed *Shrugs*.). At first I was stressing it while watching some TV shows/browsing the net (all be it a lot slower than normal and with low memory warnings). But once I went to bed it was purely just Aida64 running and when I woke up it was still running. How long should I leave it running though before I can call my OC stable?


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tobe404*
> 
> I left everything at the default settings in Aida64 and at 4Ghz | 1.058v (says that when stressing with Aida64 but shoots back up to 1.068v when CPU isn't being stressed *Shrugs*.). At first I was stressing it while watching some TV shows/browsing the net (all be it a lot slower than normal and with low memory warnings). But once I went to bed it was purely just Aida64 running and when I woke up it was still running. How long should I leave it running though before I can call my OC stable?


These are the settings to test your overclock, it's better to test ram separately.


----------



## Cutbait

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> Will do, I just dropped it to 1.03v, sucks there's no sure fire test to see if your SA is off..lol


I played around a bit this morning with HWBOTx265 seeing how it would react while tweaking my SA Voltage numbers. Sure seemed to confirm a few dead spots I found earlier.

Seems my system becomes unstable at .98 SA volts and up to about 1.01 ([email protected]). But springs back to life at 1.02.
I have been running .96 for a while now, very stable in all aspects, never a boot error

But I did notice less deviation in the HWBOTx265 Avg fps score results with .94 set in bios vs .96
I will give .94 a run for awhile and see how it goes.

But yea, dialing an optimal SA Voltage number can take some patience it seems


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> VSA can take longer to tune that most any other voltage, simply because the test for "stability" is not all that straight forward... mostly routine cold and warm start-ups/restarts. IME. Unless,
> Does anyone know a stress test that can single out VSA?


Incorrect vccsa will usually prompt errors in memory intensive stress tests eventually...but honestly, just disconnecting all of my drives and rebooting the system in different ways (mix of warm and cold) and at different ambient temperatures narrows down vccsa errors faster than pretty much anything else I've tried.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

I've notice doing what @Cutbait has been doing does show visable results.
I'm running a SA of 0.94v yielded the best results in x265, only 1 point apart, I tried 1.05v and worked backwards, some runs were 10fps off, some 4 - 5fps, but 0.94 seemed the best.

I'll move onto the next step that @Blameless suggested and see what happens, funny enough I'm yet to have a memory error thrown, just little performance degrees or increases.


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> funny enough I'm yet to have a memory error thrown, just little performance degrees or increases.


Cache ECC errors usually present as performance loss before more obvious problems, but there are so many factors that can cause small variances in the x265 bench times that it's going to take a lot to prove that vccsa was the key factor.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> Cache ECC errors usually present as performance loss before more obvious problems, but there are so many factors that can cause small variances in the x265 bench times that it's going to take a lot to prove that vccsa was the key factor.


I agree, was using it as a first step, then onto more (like what you suggested),
Actually running 0.94v for a few days, gaming, encoding etc will test that out too right?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> Try even lower
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You will have dead spots. I generally lower 0.01 to 0.05 at a time.


These dead spots are actually more of an alignment issue between the VCCSA and memory related circuits. Praz explained this better a few months ago. Of course the voltage needs to be ample enough for the given frequency and timings too.

EDIT: Generally speaking, because Google Stress App is much quicker at finding errors than HCI (especially with 32GB and upward), you're more likely to worm out training related issues and VCCSA issues. Basically, it's the best test that I know of at least that helps with memory related instability in general.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> EDIT: Generally speaking, because Google Stress App is much quicker at finding errors than HCI (especially with 32GB and upward), you're more likely to worm out training related issues and VCCSA issues. Basically, it's the best test that I know of at least that helps with memory related instability in general.


I still need to get around to installing Linux..lol.
Though it is interesting playing with the VCCSA voltages changes the x265 outcome.

Just changed mine from 0.94v to 1.04v and this is the result I got now:


----------



## Silent Scone

Not sure if they really means anything but looks good all the same









Just a quick snap of temperature with the sig configuration on my loop when running 4x overkill. Case ambient 21c, water 22c


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Not sure if they really means anything but looks good all the same
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just a quick snap of temperature with the sig configuration on my loop when running 4x overkill. Case ambient 21c, water 22c


Ok I'm sitting in Linux Mint 17.2 now, stressapptest is install, ran the default and passed, but whats the best way to run it, I have 16GB ram...


----------



## Silent Scone

type stressapptest -W -s 3600 into terminal

This will run the test for one hour, the test should allocate 94% of memory by default


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> Good point, will give that a go today, want to get back into MGS V, haven't had the time, though it barely stresses the CPU.
> I finally matched your overclock, just not the cache (no OC socket), I'm guessing you're running 1.24v because you're cache is a lot higher (Mines only 3.3Ghz).


I'm running adaptive voltage on my core with a -ve offset on non-turbo bins. That basically means, any frequency below 3.3GHz, the CPU will be running at a lower voltage than stock. My final Vcore is 1.24V, so that's the Vcore when my chip is pushed to the max frequency of 4.3GHz. When you start off with adaptive, never try to use -ve offset until you're absolutely stable with the turbo voltage. Once that's out of the way, you can start messing about with -ve offset for an extra voltage reduction on idle and low power states. With my cache, I have the O.C. socket, so I am running 4.0GHz on that. I wouldn't necessarily say that Vcore is dependent on cache voltage at my medium OC settings, as I've tried stock cache with 1.23V and have failed x.264 before. At higher (and less efficient) overclocks, it may well be wise to bump up Vcore a tiny bit when messing around with cache.

The one thing that Vcore and Vcache depend on are the VCCIN, which is the input voltage. For testing purposes, always set your VCCIN up to 1.95~2.00V (or higher, but I don't personally) with a low LLC, and only reduce VCCIN after you are sure everything else (including VCCSA) is stable. As for VCCSA, that's a weird voltage which is dependent on RAM frequency, cache, RAM timings - it changes vastly with things like adding 8 instead of 4 RAM sticks, or bumping up the frequency. Usually setting "Auto" gets VCCSA correct, but if it doesn't you can always change it in increments of 0.03V and see what happens.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> h.265 encode with Handbrake, and make the encode last 4 hours (with a 2 pass). If it passes, you're good to go for all practical intents and purposes. Give it something "natural" like a video encoding task instead of "NUMBERS MASON, WHAT DO THE NUMBERS MEAN, CRUNCH THE NUMBERS MASON". Prime95 is yuck - it's just a test designed to draw maximum current through the CPU, not really a daily test of real life stability. The best "natural" test is a video game.


try ASUS realbenchv2.4 stress trest, doe sa pretty good job as a system-wide stressor. (if you have air cooled GPUs, enable your gaming fan curve.







)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> Good point, will give that a go today, want to get back into MGS V, haven't had the time, though it barely stresses the CPU.
> I finally matched your overclock, just not the cache (no OC socket), I'm guessing you're running 1.24v because you're cache is a lot higher (Mines only 3.3Ghz).


Cache is a separate voltage rail on ASUS but some vcore will be needed at higher cache.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> *Cache ECC errors usually present as performance loss* before more obvious problems, but there are so many factors that can cause small variances in the x265 bench times that it's going to take a lot to prove that vccsa was the key factor.


^^ This!
with x265, W7, W8.1 and W10 really behave differently.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> These dead spots are actually more of an alignment issue between the VCCSA and memory related circuits. Praz explained this better a few months ago. Of course the voltage needs to be ample enough for the given frequency and timings too.
> EDIT: Generally speaking, because Google Stress App is much quicker at finding errors than HCI *(especially with 32GB and upward*), you're more likely to worm out training related issues and VCCSA issues. Basically, it's the best test that I know of at least that helps with memory related instability in general.


Lol - with those new 32GB sticks.. .set up HMT and go on Holiday.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> I still need to get around to installing Linux..lol.
> Though it is interesting playing with the VCCSA voltages changes the x265 outcome.
> Just changed mine from 0.94v to 1.04v and this is the result I got now:


Sweet! At some poinmt, just use the rig as you normally would (eg.. "step away from the stress tests"







). If the ram acts up, tweak VSA again.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

I'm just running stressapptest again.
Made the mistake of running it from a USB instead, 5 minutes in the machine rebooted itself lol.
My bad, Mint is installed properly now 45 minutes into the test.
Freaked a bit when I saw the whole thread power spike thing but it's normal and didn't hang.
I'm guessing that happens a few time, just saw it again "pausing worker threads in preparation for a power spike".

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> type stressapptest -W -s 3600 into terminal
> This will run the test for one hour, the test should allocate 94% of memory by default


Ok it passed, but a strange thing happened once it was finished, I was there the last 2 minutes, once it finished and brought up the results, 0 errors, the machine rebooted a few seconds later.
Now I don't know why that happened or if it was Mint trying to reallocate ram, I'm not sure, but as far as the test was concerned it passed.


----------



## paulbaird87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scoobied77*
> 
> Can't say I would be happy running them volts, don't see the point in pushing it that much. I'm more interested in 24/7 stable clocks.
> 
> My old 5930K died on me (memory controller fried) made me realise these chips are more fragile than you think.
> 
> Fortunately my new replacement 5960X runs on incredibly low volts, it's a amazing chip and I want to look after this one.


I hear what you are saying bit I have the Performance Tuning Protection Plan so i may even try 1.52v on a cool day


----------



## Tobe404

How much longer should I let Aida64 run before I can call the OC stable? 3 hours in so far. 4.5Ghz.



Maxes out around 73c on one core with the rest being 70c or below.
Volts hover between 1.258 and 1.263. Are these temps/volts safe for 24/7?

Thought I'd type out the specs with the pic just for if it didn't end up that clear.

Thanks guys.


----------



## Silent Scone

I'd call it a day and maybe try Realbench.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> I'm just running stressapptest again.
> Made the mistake of running it from a USB instead, 5 minutes in the machine rebooted itself lol.
> My bad, Mint is installed properly now 45 minutes into the test.
> Freaked a bit when I saw the whole thread power spike thing but it's normal and didn't hang.
> I'm guessing that happens a few time, just saw it again "pausing worker threads in preparation for a power spike".
> Ok it passed, but a strange thing happened once it was finished, I was there the last 2 minutes, once it finished and brought up the results, 0 errors, the machine rebooted a few seconds later.
> Now I don't know why that happened or if it was Mint trying to reallocate ram, I'm not sure, but as far as the test was concerned it passed.


These hard resets you're getting sound ominous. I wouldn't like to guess the cause...have you tested your cache stability?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Hello

I have nothing to ask for but I want to talk about the Safe voltage for haswell-E some people say 1.25v is the max ?? those cpus use the same core as 4770k/4790k right ? nothing new ?

the 4790k stock voltage around 1.20 to 1.28v from the good to worst chip so why 1.25v is the max ? also if we look to the new 14nm cpus the stock voltage around >1.3v for 4.2ghz so I think 1.3v is fine for haswell cores ?

just looking for some info maybe i miss something ?


----------



## Desolutional

Safe voltage is a personal preference. I'd suggest less than 1.25V if you're using a CLC, and if you have a custom loop, go as high as your temps permit. Staying below 70~75C during stress testing is always a good idea.

Of course you could always use an intelligent throttling limit too; i.e. setting the Core Temperature limit in the BIOS to your max desired temp. The mobo will then throttle/cut off cores depending on how much voltage and heat is being passed through them. You could also fiddle with the turbo power limits which does a similar thing, albeit instead of shutting down cores it will simply throttle the maximum power dissipated through the CPU package.

Voltages are linked to temperatures with CPUs. In the case of "normal" Haswell, the maximum voltages can be higher, as the density of the CPU package is lower (you have less cores inside the package). As a result of thermodynamics, the power output from the quad core CPU is lower than an identical hexcore CPU. With Haswell-E, the cores are packed close, just like Haswell, but you also have more cores. More cores with the same power output = more thermal energy being generated and output. As a result, on average, temperatures with an identical cooling solution are higher than their Haswell counterparts.

*As with all overclocking, you can go as high as your cooling permits - which is why Dry Ice and LN2 can be used to reach mammoth clock speeds and use insane voltages. The basic thing to take from this, is that with equivalent voltages and clock speeds, the Haswell-E processor will generate more "waste" energy than the Haswell processor. The extra "waste" energy needs to be removed via cooling by heatsink. If you use the same heatsink and cooling, the temps will be higher as the heatsink and cooling have to deal with more energy.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Safe voltage is a personal preference. I'd suggest less than 1.25V if you're using a CLC, and if you have a custom loop, go as high as your temps permit. Staying below 70~75C during stress testing is always a good idea.
> 
> Of course you could always use an intelligent throttling limit too; i.e. setting the Core Temperature limit in the BIOS to your max desired temp. The mobo will then throttle/cut off cores depending on how much voltage and heat is being passed through them. You could also fiddle with the turbo power limits which does a similar thing, albeit instead of shutting down cores it will simply throttle the maximum power dissipated through the CPU package.
> 
> Voltages are linked to temperatures with CPUs. In the case of "normal" Haswell, the maximum voltages can be higher, as the density of the CPU package is lower (you have less cores inside the package). As a result of thermodynamics, the power output from the quad core CPU is lower than an identical hexcore CPU. With Haswell-E, the cores are packed close, just like Haswell, but you also have more cores. More cores with the same power output = more thermal energy being generated and output. As a result, on average, temperatures with an identical cooling solution are higher than their Haswell counterparts.
> 
> *As with all overclocking, you can go as high as your cooling permits - which is why Dry Ice and LN2 can be used to reach mammoth clock speeds and use insane voltages. The basic thing to take from this, is that with equivalent voltages and clock speeds, the Haswell-E processor will generate more "waste" energy than the Haswell processor. The extra "waste" energy needs to be removed via cooling by heatsink. If you use the same heatsink and cooling, the temps will be higher as the heatsink and cooling have to deal with more energy.


Thanks for nice info!

But i have 2 question now after reading all that info..

You say push it if the temp under 70c let we say i have overkill loop and low ambient temp I can push it to 1.4v for 24/7 ? many say the voltage kill the cpu while the temp not ?

also you talk about the temp for haswell vs haswell-E you mean at the same clock or just stock vs stock ? If the later one then its not 100% right

I have the 4790k under Noctua D14 and just upgrade to the 5820k using the same cooler and my temp went down around 10-15c if not more

maybe because 4.4ghz vs 3.6ghz ? also keep in mind 88W with crappy TIM vs 140W with excellent TIM ?


----------



## Silent Scone

Keep core voltage below 1.3v and temperature below 70c if possible. You are right to ask that question after reading Desolutional's post, but the answer is no - 1.4v is still unnecessarily excessive for 24/7 use. This is largely because where as temperatures help, it'll do nothing for the gates on your CPU when you're smashing it with current at those voltages.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Keep core voltage below 1.3v and temperature below 70c if possible. You are right to ask that question after reading Desolutional's post, but the answer is no - 1.4v is still unnecessarily excessive for 24/7 use. This is largely because where as temperatures help, it'll do nothing for the gates on your CPU when you're smashing it with current at those voltages.


Thanks for answering my question +rep!


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Just a quick snap of temperature with the sig configuration on my loop when running 4x overkill. Case ambient 21c, water 22c


Really nice temps, my cooling doesn't come close to that also running at 4.4


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> Ok I'm sitting in Linux Mint 17.2 now, stressapptest is install, ran the default and passed, but whats the best way to run it, I have 16GB ram...


Which one did you install, Cinnamon or Mate? Which one is a better environment for Steam


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> These hard resets you're getting sound ominous. I wouldn't like to guess the cause...have you tested your cache stability?


Well it passed 5 hours of AIDA64 cache/fpu/cpu stress test, 1 hour realbench and 5 runs of x265 in realtime, pmode, 4k, 2x overkill and never got them in Windows.
Heck the cache is only at 3.3Ghz running at 1.060v offset with 0.005v that should be enough for a small oc.

It was just funny that stressapptest actually had finished and passed before it rebooted lol.
Can stress test all day in Windows though..lol

I put the cache back to default and running stressapptest again and see what happens.
No oc socket could explain cache not being 100% stable even with a small oc.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> Which one did you install, Cinnamon or Mate? Which one is a better environment for Steam


I installed Mint 17.2 Mate, I just like the mate desktop better, really between each version it's just the Desktop environment that's different, some like Cinnamon some like Mate.
I'd try both off a USB first and then pick what you like best.


----------



## michael-ocn

nevermind?


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> nevermind?


It will be now after a second post on a new page lol


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> These hard resets you're getting sound ominous. I wouldn't like to guess the cause...have you tested your cache stability?


I think you were right, stock cache with the 4.3Ghz overclock, I'm still in Linux after an hour of stressapptest and typing this.

Wow, I can pass every stress test under the sun in Windows.

Do you think the unstable cache has to do with not having a OC socket, it was suck a small overclock..


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> I think you were right, stock cache with the 4.3Ghz overclock, I'm still in Linux after an hour of stressapptest and typing this.
> 
> Wow, I can pass every stress test under the sun in Windows.
> 
> Do you think the unstable cache has to do with not having a OC socket, it was suck a small overclock..


It certainly wouldn't of helped. Random hard resets are symptomatic of memory or cache instability, or power related. At least more often than not anyway. Mint seems to require a certain level of stability over Windows. Just use the machine and see how you get on, cache may still be a red herring and something else was causing the problems in Mint


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> It certainly wouldn't of helped. Random hard resets are symptomatic of memory or cache instability, or power related. At least more often than not anyway. Mint seems to require a certain level of stability over Windows. Just use the machine and see how you get on, cache may still be a red herring and something else was causing the problems in Mint


I just left the cache at stock, it really didn't seem to make much difference at 3.3Ghz anyway only on synthetic benchmarks. (15 points difference on Cinebench).
The one thing I didn't skimp on is power, trusty Seasonic 1200w Platinum, probably overkill but hey I might sli..lol

Could the SA voltage cause the same problem, that's really the only thing I've been playing with now?


----------



## Tobe404

So now that I have a relatively stable OC at around the max voltage I'd like to push through the CPU, are there any steps I can take to reduce voltage slightly?
Keeping in mind I haven't actually changed anything in the BIOS itself, all the OCing I did was through AI Suite 3. Offset voltage -0.10. OC Voltage 1.255.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> These hard resets you're getting sound ominous. I wouldn't like to guess the cause...have you tested your cache stability?


I just got to say these MSI boards are strange.
So I set my 3.3Ghz OC on the cache, set the VCCSA back to Auto (HwMonitor offset of 0.36v) and I passed a stressapptest.

I'd love for you guys to play with a MSI board, it seems all the conventions used on Asus boards get thrown out the window with MSI..









(Typing on Mint after stress test, but man mechanical WD Black drives are so slow..lol)



Edit.
Voltages in Windows:


----------



## jdallara

Linux will have issues with errors that Windows will ignore. I played around with this on my other rig when I started trying to over clock it. I could hit 4.5 GHz with windows but couldn't get past 4.2 GHz running Linux. I think windows also has more going on in the background that may lessen the actual stress level of a test versus the same test on Linux. I do know that when ever your system reboots when running Linux it is because something occurred that caused a kernel panic, which should be logged in the dmsg or syslog files.


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> The extra "waste" energy needs to be removed via cooling by heatsink. If you use the same heatsink and cooling, the temps will be higher as the heatsink and cooling have to deal with more energy.


Essentially all power going into an IC becomes heat that needs to be removed.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> You say push it if the temp under 70c let we say i have overkill loop and low ambient temp I can push it to 1.4v for 24/7 ?


The higher the voltage supplied and/or current drawn, the colder the part needs to be to be safe.

Stock voltage is safe at ~100C.

1.25v may well be safe at 70-80C.

1.4v probably isn't 24/7 safe until sub-ambient temperatures.

1.5v and I'd probably not want to see more than negative 100C during a stress test if I was intent on keeping the part a while.

Very roughly, every 10C colder you get, you double the lifespan of an IC. Thus, voltages and current loads that could kill a chip in minutes at high temps could last months or years under a triple cascade that keeps the part 150C cooler.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> I just got to say these MSI boards are strange.
> So I set my 3.3Ghz OC on the cache, set the VCCSA back to Auto (HwMonitor offset of 0.36v) and I passed a stressapptest.
> 
> I'd love for you guys to play with a MSI board, it seems all the conventions used on Asus boards get thrown out the window with MSI..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Typing on Mint after stress test, but man mechanical WD Black drives are so slow..lol)
> 
> 
> 
> Edit.
> Voltages in Windows:


It's difficult to gauge these things vicariously, but with that board you may well need that much VCCSA, the auto ruling on non OC Socket boards for this voltage is exorbitant as it can be necessary for higher frequencies


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> It's difficult to gauge these things vicariously, but with that board you may well need that much VCCSA, the auto ruling on non OC Socket boards for this voltage is exorbitant as it can be necessary for higher frequencies


Well I think you maybe right.
My BCLK is 100.00Mhz, if I set it to 100.05Mhz the VCCSA then hits a offset of 0.51v, now that only add 1Mhz to the CPU, RAM and Cache clock speeds.

@Mr-Dark has a cache of 3.3Ghz too, he runs it a 1.11volts, and a VCCSA of 1.05v, yet I run my cache at 1.060v with a offset of +0.005v and I need the higher VCCSA.
So in this respect is it better to have the higher cache voltage or higher VCCSA?

But I did pass 4 runs of stressapptest with the current settings and no hard resets


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> with that board you may well need that much VCCSA, the auto ruling on non OC Socket boards for this voltage is exorbitant as it can be necessary for higher frequencies


He's not pushing high frequencies yet; his uncore is only 3.3GHz.

3.3GHz uncore on either my X99 OC Formula (no OC socket) or my SOC Champion (OC socket disabled), didn't need any addition cache (manual 1.05v was fine) or VCCSA voltage (manual offset of 0.001) at all with either of my 5820k samples at similar core and memory clocks as schoolofmonkey's. It's possible my samples have stronger than average uncores, but 3.3GHz uncore is the default speed for the 5820k on many boards.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> @Mr-Dark has a cache of 3.3Ghz too, he runs it a 1.11volts, and a VCCSA of 1.05v, yet I run my cache at 1.060v with a offset of +0.005v and I need the higher VCCSA.
> So in this respect is it better to have the higher cache voltage or higher VCCSA?


I'd tweak cache/ring voltage up before vccsa, as long as you are still in safe limits. Still shouldn't need much adjustment though.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> I'd tweak cache/ring voltage up before vccsa, as long as you are still in safe limits. Still shouldn't need much adjustment though.


That's what I thought, I really thought I could get away with 1.060v on a 3.3Ghz cache overclock, many 5820k overclocking video's show exactly that.
Currently I am able to run 1.060v with a slight offset and I'm stable, but like you've seen the VCCSA is pretty high, and if I do lower it I get hard resets in stressapptest.
So it looks like when I do lower my VCCSA I'll have to increase the cache a little more.

This could be serving as a word of warning to anyone thinking of OC on a Gaming 7 board, it isn't as straight forwards as others


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> 3.3GHz uncore on either my X99 OC Formula (no OC socket) or my SOC Champion (OC socket disabled), didn't need any addition cache (manual 1.05v was fine) or VCCSA voltage (manual offset of 0.001) at all with either of my 5820k samples at similar core and memory clocks as schoolofmonkey's. It's possible my samples have stronger than average uncores, but 3.3GHz uncore is the default speed for the 5820k on many boards.


The stock cache clock for the 5820k is 3Ghz not 3.3ghz also I never try lower voltage I just give the cache voltage to match the core since both have low voltage now 1.1-1.11v anyway more voltage to the cache have no impact on the core temp so its not worth spending much time to drop the cache voltage 20-50mv since the voltage very low and in the safe side









Quote:


> That's what I thought, I really thought I could get away with 1.060v on a 3.3Ghz cache overclock, many 5820k overclocking video's show exactly that.
> Currently I am able to run 1.060v with a slight offset and I'm stable, but like you've seen the VCCSA is pretty high, and if I do lower it I get hard resets in stressapptest.
> So it looks like when I do lower my VCCSA I'll have to increase the cache a little more.
> 
> This could be serving as a word of warning to anyone thinking of OC on a Gaming 7 board, it isn't as straight forwards as others wink.gif


Oh I remember now you should disable the XMP profile and try the Memory try it to 2666mhz CL15 + manual voltage to 1.25v or 1.28v along with 1.05v SA... XMP profile give me instability even with same SA as now 1.05v just keep it disable and try again


----------



## GunnzAkimbo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> I just got to say these MSI boards are strange.
> So I set my 3.3Ghz OC on the cache, set the VCCSA back to Auto (HwMonitor offset of 0.36v) and I passed a stressapptest.
> 
> I'd love for you guys to play with a MSI board, it seems all the conventions used on Asus boards get thrown out the window with MSI..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Typing on Mint after stress test, but man mechanical WD Black drives are so slow..lol)
> 
> 
> 
> Edit.
> Voltages in Windows:


Auto settings do just whats needed on the msi godlike.

Hit an 8 fps score with HWBOT x265 benchmark using ONLY auto settings, not a single manual tweak.

Cache is the most unstable area with the msi boards using auto volts, needs extra volt tweaks.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> He's not pushing high frequencies yet; his uncore is only 3.3GHz.


He was talking about passing stress app with Auto VCCSA, wasn't talking about cache, thanks.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> He was talking about passing stress app with Auto VCCSA, wasn't talking about cache, thanks.


Now one last thing, is there actually any long term problems if I left the VCCSA where it is seeing my system is stable enough now to pass stressapptest and all other benchmarks?
Was going to leave it where it was for a while









I've accepted I'm not going to get the 4.5Ghz overclocks with this board, and that's cool with me, just was looking for a decent, stable overclock.
So far its:
CPU - [email protected]
Cache - [email protected] +offset 0.005
Memory - Stock 2666Mhz, 100Mhz BCLK, 15-15-15-35 [email protected]
VCCSA - set by XMP (offset 0.36v)

Passes
4 1 hours runs of stressapptes
5 hours of AIDA64 CPU/FPU/Cache
2 Hour Realbench stress test 16GB
back to back runs of x265 (minus the Windows 10 pmode errors which are intermittent).

Haven't gamed yet been busy tweaking..


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> The stock cache clock for the 5820k is 3Ghz not 3.3ghz also I never try lower voltage I just give the cache voltage to match the core since both have low voltage now 1.1-1.11v anyway more voltage to the cache have no impact on the core temp so its not worth spending much time to drop the cache voltage 20-50mv since the voltage very low and in the safe side


That would work up to the voltage wall. Thing is, with cache, although the temp doesn't change, the level of wear on the cache may very well do. At the end of the day it's still memory, and all memory can go bad if pushed too much. No one really knows what the safe voltage limit for cache is, but going off the Intel spec - they judge it to be ~0.1V lower than the core voltage.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> Now one last thing, is there actually any long term problems if I left the VCCSA where it is seeing my system is stable enough now to pass stressapptest and all other benchmarks?
> Was going to leave it where it was for a while
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've accepted I'm not going to get the 4.5Ghz overclocks with this board, and that's cool with me, just was looking for a decent, stable overclock.
> So far its:
> CPU - [email protected]
> Cache - [email protected] +offset 0.005
> Memory - Stock 2666Mhz, 100Mhz BCLK, 15-15-15-35 [email protected]
> VCCSA - set by XMP (offset 0.36v)
> 
> Passes
> 4 1 hours runs of stressapptes
> 5 hours of AIDA64 CPU/FPU/Cache
> 2 Hour Realbench stress test 16GB
> back to back runs of x265 (minus the Windows 10 pmode errors which are intermittent).
> 
> Haven't gamed yet been busy tweaking..


Some non OC sockets boards may need this much System Agent, you may find you can lower this, but I think we may end up being at cross purposes by suggesting you change anything for the time being. Use the system.

Edit, that was obviously meant to say non OC socket boards


----------



## GreedyMuffin

I bought intel tuning plan protection. But how does it work? Do i need to registret my cpu ``ID`` or something or just keep the code i got on my email adress and save it for the day i`ll use it?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> I bought intel tuning plan protection. But how does it work? Do i need to registret my cpu ``ID`` or something or *just keep the code i got on my email adress and save it for the day i`ll use it?*


you purchase it on a cpu (SKU#) not on a serial number. Just keep the code- and the save the page link, that's all.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> you purchase it on a cpu (SKU#) not on a serial number. Just keep the code- and the save the page link, that's all.


Thanks! I bought the right one at least ^^

1+rep!


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> The stock cache clock for the 5820k is 3Ghz not 3.3ghz


I know.

It also defaults to 3.3GHz on both of my X99 boards.


----------



## Arne Saknussemm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> I bought intel tuning plan protection. But how does it work?


It works by allowing you to sleep at night despite Overclocking your 1000 dollar CPU to within an inch of it's life


----------



## sblantipodi

Hi, is there someone who use adaptive cache voltage here?
I noticed that my PC consume 20W less with adaptive cache voltage when in idle, less power = less heat = more eco.

I always use offset on cache, should I switch to adaptive cache voltage?
Will I incur in instability with this "switch"?


----------



## Arne Saknussemm

I'm pretty sure adaptive cache voltage still does not work....Intel thing...not implemented properly.... Offset works

Someone correct me if I'm wrong...


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arne Saknussemm*
> 
> adaptive cache voltage


This breaks the computer. (Nope it doesn't work, it's a mix of mobo and Intel's fault)


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> This breaks the computer. (Nope it doesn't work, it's a mix of mobo and Intel's fault)


So adaptive to cache not work ? the voltage stick at high voltage or no stability ?

My cache have adaptive voltage and no stability issue at all ?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> So adaptive to cache not work ? the voltage stick at high voltage or no stability ?
> 
> My cache have adaptive voltage and no stability issue at all ?


Adaptive cache does not and will never work, it's an inability of the CPU architecture


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Adaptive cache does not and will never work, it's an inability of the CPU architecture


So my understanding the best setting to use would be override + offset if you want to have the voltages down volt on idle.
Then set the cache voltage with a 0.001v offset right?

It's what I did from the start, adaptive was a no no on the 4790k as well.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Adaptive cache does not and will never work, it's an inability of the CPU architecture


hmmm I have no problem with adaptive cache 3.3Ghz 1.08v adaptive + 0.02v offset HW report 1.11v for the cache ?
Quote:


> So my understanding the best setting to use would be override + offset if you want to have the voltages down volt on idle.
> Then set the cache voltage with a 0.001v offset right?
> 
> It's what I did from the start, adaptive was a no no on the 4790k as well.


The adaptive on the normal Haswell cpus is another story.. once you start stressing the cpu with adaptive voltage the voltage will be+ 0.100v from what you set in the bios while haswell-E don't have such a problem


----------



## schoolofmonkey

@Jpmboy @Silent Scone

Ok I had one last fiddle with the VCCSA.

These settings past stressapptest, I'm sure we're all happy the VCCSA is a lot lower than the 1.2v the XMP/Auto was setting it to







:


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> @Jpmboy @Silent Scone
> 
> Ok I had one last fiddle with the VCCSA.
> 
> These settings past stressapptest, I'm sure we're all happy the VCCSA is a lot lower than the 1.2v the XMP/Auto was setting it to
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


XMP = bad
Auto = a four letter word


----------



## mus1mus

Auto + Volt =


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Auto + Volt =


= Fire lool


----------



## Jpmboy

2 four letter words.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 2 *useless* four letter words.


Fixed!


----------



## writer21

So how exactly do you use override + offset? Find my lowest vcore for overclock like say 4.6 @ 1.356. Then set the override voltage around 0.800 and add offset to that? I would have to set the offset voltage @ +0.556?


----------



## Sem

while the cores on my 5960x are very good among the best (8 hour realbench stable at 1.168 @ 4.4)

the cache sucks so much or maybe im not doing it right

my cores are stable @ 4.6 1.248-1.264v with the cache at auto

but if i try and run the cache at 4Ghz i need to up the cache voltage to 1.208v to be stable and i need to raise the vcore also up to 1.280-1.296

maybe cache clocking isnt worth it

will see how high i can get it at default volts and be done with it


----------



## Mr-Dark

So today I just see how my OC smooth with full manual setting for the memory SA and @schoolofmonkey tell me about the new stable OC thay have now 4.3ghz 1.200v So I just decide to try it here but I'm sure it will not work for my chip I try a tons of time to finish single Asus RB for 4.3ghz @1.2v but no luck at all that's with X99-A board So the Gaming 7 now give me something new!

I just sync all cores to 4.3ghz with 1.18v adaptive + 0.01v offset its work! finish 3 Asus RB bench + 5 cinebench + 20 XTU benchmark one back one never finish such a benchmark @4.3ghz 1.2v !!





duos the auto XMP profile give an extra instability ? the X99-A have auto XMP all the time! maybe this my problem







also my VCCIN is 1.900v in IDLE and 1.856v under load now

will testing 4.4ghz and 4.5ghz now


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> So today I just see how my OC smooth with full manual setting for the memory SA and @schoolofmonkey tell me about the new stable OC thay have now 4.3ghz 1.200v So I just decide to try it here but I'm sure it will not work for my chip I try a tons of time to finish single Asus RB for 4.3ghz @1.2v but no luck at all that's with X99-A board So the Gaming 7 now give me something new!
> I just sync all cores to 4.3ghz with 1.18v adaptive + 0.01v offset its work! finish 3 Asus RB bench + 5 cinebench + 20 XTU benchmark one back one never finish such a benchmark @4.3ghz 1.2v !!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> duos the auto XMP profile give an extra instability ? the X99-A have auto XMP all the time! maybe this my problem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also my VCCIN is 1.900v in IDLE and 1.856v under load now
> will testing 4.4ghz and 4.5ghz now


that's real good, and the temps look low enough that 4.4 is possible. Avoid XMP !! Good droop on the VCCIN, at 4.4 justy increase this to like 1.92


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> that's real good, and the temps look low enough that 4.4 is possible. Avoid XMP !! Good droop on the VCCIN, at 4.4 justy increase this to like 1.92


Thanks Jpmboy

The 4.3ghz 1.2v OC work very well 1h Asus realbench and 1h GTA V & BF4 53c max in games







I just start to like this chip loool

4.4ghz need 1.19v to bench in cinebench & 1.235v for some Asus RB benchmark ... 4.5ghz need 1.22v to bench in cinebench & 1.27v for some Asus RB this the first time VCCIN work like that 1.92v IDLE and 1.888v under load they stay all the time at one value no idea why but its work just fine









all that benchmarks with 3.3ghz cache 1.10v adaptive & 2666mhz CL15 my next step pushing my memory to 3.2ghz again


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> XMP = bad
> Auto = a four letter word


I'm guess that's a, yeah it's good...lol..

The MSI BIOS has this setting called "Memory Try It", based off what brand of memory chips the ram is using it will manually pick the best settings for it (Nothing on Auto at all).
So you select the recommended speed, base CAS and brand of chips.

Seems to be working well, set the ram voltage a little higher than the XMP, 1.25v compared to 1.200, but on XMP they would jump all over the place 1.2 to 1.216 no steady voltage.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> I'm guess that's a, yeah it's good...lol..
> 
> The MSI BIOS has this setting called "Memory Try It", based off what brand of memory chips the ram is using it will manually pick the best settings for it (Nothing on Auto at all).
> So you select the recommended speed, base CAS and brand of chips.
> 
> Seems to be working well, set the ram voltage a little higher than the XMP, 1.25v compared to 1.200, but on XMP they would jump all over the place 1.2 to 1.216 no steady voltage.


they're a good starting point especially for the secondary timings. I try the ASUS ram preloads as a start and tune from there, keeping the secondary timings. this is off the hynix *8x4GB* 3000 options.

HCI and GSAT stable (damn - wish I remembered my password for linux mint!! Wanted to do some benching in linux)


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> they're a good starting point especially for the secondary timings. I try the ASUS ram preloads as a start and tune from there, keeping the secondary timings. this is off the hynix *8x4GB* 3000 options.


Well memory try it bumped the VCCSA back up to 1.2v (0.36 offset), and now when I drop it back to 1.050v the system becomes unstable,
the only way to stop it is to set the ram voltage to Auto









I'm starting to think all my troubles come from these cheap G-Skill ripjaw 4's...


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> Well memory try it bumped the VCCSA back up to 1.2v (0.36 offset), and now when I drop it back to 1.050v the system becomes unstable,
> the only way to stop it is to set the ram voltage to Auto
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm starting to think all my troubles come from these cheap G-Skill ripjaw 4's...


Hello

Try 1.28v for memory voltage and report back & make sure XMP is disabled


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Try 1.28v for memory voltage and report back & make sure XMP is disabled


Nope, failed in Realbench, Also failed at 1.25v (memory try it settings), but passed at 1.22v, drooped to about 1.216v that is what auto uses anyway..lol.
Told you this ram sucks...


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> Nope, failed in Realbench, Also failed at 1.25v (memory try it settings), but passed at 1.22v, drooped to about 1.216v that is what auto uses anyway..lol.
> Told you this ram sucks...


So your memory don't like higher voltage ?


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> So your memory don't like higher voltage ?


It did with the higher VCCSA, but not when I lowered it..
Ah the little quirks, but you learn them and then work around them..


----------



## Silent Scone

Buy an OC socket board and all will become clear


----------



## michael-ocn

Why is XMP == bad? I thought it just read the voltage and timing values baked into the memkit and plugged them into the BIOS. So you'd end up with something just as if you had done it manually. What else is going on under the covers?

Been doing some stressapp testing, here's a five minute run. Temps level out under 60c which is nice. I'm using Psensor to monitor temps, it's fairly limited, is there a better hwmonitor'ish tool for linux?



Haha... i wish i could get that desk clock'let running under win10


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Buy an OC socket board and all will become clear


To clock my cache 700mhz higher ? no thanks


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> Well memory try it bumped the VCCSA back up to 1.2v (0.36 offset), and now when I drop it back to 1.050v the system becomes unstable,
> the only way to stop it is to set the ram voltage to Auto
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm starting to think all my troubles come from these cheap G-Skill ripjaw 4's...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> To clock my cache 700mhz higher ? no thanks


Was talking about Monkey having to use copious amounts of VCCSA


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Buy an OC socket board and all will become clear


I would happily buy a Godlike but the boss won't let me lol.
The whole vccsa thing is annoying me, I'm starting to think the board likes to run with a 1.2v VCCSA.
Setting my ram to 3000mhz sets the vccsa to 1.35v anything less and it won't boot. (BCLK at 125mhz).


----------



## Silent Scone

Yeah, that isn't uncommon. I've known a few users need in excess of 1.3v on that board for those frequencies on that board

Edit, did I mention on that board


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Yeah, that isn't uncommon. I've known a few users need in excess of 1.3v on that board for those frequencies on that board
> 
> Edit, did I mention on that board


For the sake of stability what is the long term effects of running at 1.2V VCCSA 24/7?

I did just do a successful run through of stressapptest (1 hour) and Realbench (30 Minutes) with these settings:


----------



## Silent Scone

If it's necessary for stability 1.2v is fine


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> If it's necessary for stability 1.2v is fine


Thanks for that.

I don't know why one time Realbench hung with the VCCSA at 1.050v and Ram at 1.25v the first time, but a cold boot seemed to fix it (pasted the tests mentioned above), maybe it just needed some cold boot memory training.
Starting to see the benefits of the OC sockets now, doesn't seem to be as finiky for you guys to overclock, I'll pretend to kill my board so the in home banker lets me get a Godlike


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Was talking about Monkey having to use copious amounts of VCCSA


Some other issue going on than lack of an OC socket. Either a poor CPU sample, or some quirk with MSI's boards.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> For the sake of stability what is the long term effects of running at 1.2V VCCSA 24/7?


I wouldn't do it, personally. 1.2 vccsa is a sizable increase over stock and I'm skeptical of it's long term safety, even if you avoid more stressful apps.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> Why is XMP == bad? I thought it just read the voltage and timing values baked into the memkit and plugged them into the BIOS. So you'd end up with something just as if you had done it manually. What else is going on under the covers?


XMP is generally a brute force approach. They want to ensure that the kit runs at rated speed and timings out of the box, despite the CPUs themselves not having anything remotely near official support for such clocks, so they throw enough voltage at things to make the overwhelming majority of configurations work.

XMP for most higher clocked memory has always been sloppy and generally sets overly loose timings and overly high voltages.


----------



## Arne Saknussemm

1.2 is well above my comfort zone even for bench runs...for 24/7 I would not go there....ever since sandy bridge there are plenty of deaths from VCCSA that high...

Plenty of CPUs that truck on with it though so as always it's down to individual CPUs...you just put yourself in a better position for tears before bedtime with higher voltage


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> Some other issue going on than lack of an OC socket. Either a poor CPU sample, or some quirk with MSI's boards.
> I wouldn't do it, personally. 1.2 vccsa is a sizable increase over stock and I'm skeptical of it's long term safety, even if you avoid more stressful apps.


I've managed to get it stable with a VCCSA of 1.050v, ram is at 1.25v.
This passed stressapptest, realbench and all tests/benchmarks in xtu.
I'd say it is how this board does things, it doesn't even set the cache to 3.3ghz as a default.
There's a heck of a lot more mucking around to get it stable, but I think I'm there for now wouldn't you say lol..


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> Some other issue going on than lack of an OC socket. Either a poor CPU sample, or some quirk with MSI's boards.
> I wouldn't do it, personally. 1.2 vccsa is a sizable increase over stock and I'm skeptical of it's long term safety, even if you avoid more stressful apps.
> XMP is generally a brute force approach. They want to ensure that the kit runs at rated speed and timings out of the box, despite the CPUs themselves not having anything remotely near official support for such clocks, so they throw enough voltage at things to make the overwhelming majority of configurations work.
> 
> XMP for most higher clocked memory has always been sloppy and generally sets overly loose timings and overly high voltages.


I've seen plenty of people using 1.3v SA over a period of months with no obvious signs of degradation. I doubt 1.2v will cause any problems, and yes there is an undeniable whiff of the fact that the board is the problem...I've seen many users use this much SA in tandem with high memory clocks on it to get the system stable. This is why I mentioned to him that these things are difficult to gauge vicariously when everyone was giving him different opinions. If you're comparing your experience with your previous Gigabyte board, probably not directly comparable.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> Nope, failed in Realbench, Also failed at 1.25v (memory try it settings), but passed at 1.22v, drooped to about 1.216v that is what auto uses anyway..lol.
> Told you this ram sucks...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> I've managed to get it stable with a VCCSA of 1.050v, ram is at 1.25v.
> This passed stressapptest, realbench and all tests/benchmarks in xtu.
> I'd say it is how this board does things, it doesn't even set the cache to 3.3ghz as a default.
> There's a heck of a lot more mucking around to get it stable, but I think I'm there for now wouldn't you say lol..


I'm not sure why there is reluctance to run the VDIMM higher.. like 1.4V or more. The sticks can take it, more so than the CPU can take VSA. The DDR3 GS tridents in my R4BE have been at 1.675 since it launched. The DDR4 ADATA "yellow" 4x4 kit was run at 1.4V for months. DDR4 GS 8x4GB kit at 1.455V since June, and a DDR4 GS trident 4x4G kit on z170 at 1.49V since I got them.. a little over a month.
Intel will certify XMP to 1.5V on x99 (was a Kingston thing I think), Don't be afraid to step on the gas a little.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> I've managed to get it stable with a VCCSA of 1.050v, ram is at 1.25v.
> This passed stressapptest, realbench and all tests/benchmarks in xtu.
> I'd say it is how this board does things, it doesn't even set the cache to 3.3ghz as a default.
> There's a heck of a lot more mucking around to get it stable, but I think I'm there for now wouldn't you say lol..


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I'm not sure why there is reluctance to run the VDIMM higher.. like 1.4V or more. The sticks can take it, more so than the CPU can take VSA. The DDR3 GS tridents in my R4BE have been at 1.675 since it launched. The DDR4 ADATA "yellow" 4x4 kit was run at 1.4V for months. DDR4 GS 8x4GB kit at 1.455V since June, and a DDR4 GS trident 4x4G kit on z170 at 1.49V since I got them.. a little over a month.
> Intel will certify XMP to 1.5V on x99 (was a Kingston thing I think), Don't be afraid to step on the gas a little.


I'm lacking clarity here, simply saying the system was stable maybe when it was not - I recall he was getting hard resets with those settings.

As I said yesterday when I stupidly forgot the forum regulations, the board is < profanity >, I would chop it in for a newer one with an OC socket.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> As I said yesterday when I stupidly forgot the forum regulations, the board is < profanity >, I would chop it in for a newer one with an OC socket.


If I could I would, I'd go with the Godlike, but with 5 kids and Christmas coming up funds have been filtered elsewhere for the meantime..lol.
So I'm stuck with it for a while, have to make the most of it for now..

The max OC Genie profile is 3.8Ghz, so I'm guessing these boards weren't really designed for big overclocks, more for doing it dirty so it runs (no matter what the voltage).
I do hope our discussions helps others with board choices, to me I'm surprised the Gaming 7 is nearly $200 more than the x99a Krait and is a worse overclocker.

How the heck does Jayztwocents gets such a high overclock am I doing it wrong:


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> If I could I would, I'd go with the Godlike, but with 5 kids and Christmas coming up funds have been filtered elsewhere for the meantime..lol.
> So I'm stuck with it for a while, have to make the most of it for now..
> 
> The max OC Genie profile is 3.8Ghz, so I'm guessing these boards weren't really designed for big overclocks, more for doing it dirty so it runs (no matter what the voltage).
> I do hope our discussions helps others with board choices, to me I'm surprised the Gaming 7 is nearly $200 more than the x99a Krait and is a worse overclocker.
> 
> How the heck does Jayztwocents gets such a high overclock am I doing it wrong:


Yeah, I can appreciate that, it's difficult to advise on these types of things especially given the contrast between earlier non OC socket boards and ASUS ones. I would listen to JP if you haven't done so already and increase the DRAM voltage and test again with lower VCCSA for piece of mind, what he is saying is sound - there is no problem using those voltages.

I wouldn't pay too much attention to that review. Anyone that feels the need to mention POST / boot times in an already limited review about a motherboard isn't worth wasting energy on, he is just interested in getting as many products as he can get his hands on. He does have a very nice Case Labs build though - for what it's worth.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Yeah, I can appreciate that, it's difficult to advise on these types of things especially given the contrast between earlier non OC socket boards and ASUS ones. I would listen to JP if you haven't done so already and increase the DRAM voltage and test again with lower VCCSA for piece of mind, what he is saying is sound - there is no problem using those voltages.
> 
> I wouldn't pay too much attention to that review. Anyone that feels the need to mention POST / boot times in an already limited review about a motherboard isn't worth wasting energy on, he is just interested in getting as many products as he can get his hands on. He does have a very nice Case Labs build though - for what it's worth.


Good point, and honestly he's running a Asrock board in the test bench now..









I'll put a little more voltage into the ram, what start with 1.3v, and try lowering the VCCSA a little more (its at 1.050v now)?
Also you leave the VCCIO set as Auto right (1.050)?

I don't plan to push the OC over 4.3Ghz/3.3Ghz cache anyway, it's fine for me.


----------



## Silent Scone

VCCIO is normally fine in auto yes


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Hi!

A Question about ram and more sticks.

I have 4x4Gb HyperX predator 2800mhz ram, and thinking of buying a used set of 4x4G Corsair Vengance 2800mhz ram.

1. Will it work okay considering different brands? Asked the seller about the mem brand, if it is Hynix or samsung etc.

2. How will it do on the current Cache/general overclock? Do i need to tweak it once again?

Thanks!


----------



## Streetdragon

should work, if the speeds and timings are the same and the voltage. Just put the Hyper in "slot A" and the Venegance in "slot b"/ or look in you motherboard manual. Maybe you need a bit more voltage for cache and ram.... but you will see, if you need it.

BTW i bought the Coollaboratory Liquid Ultra.
My temps droped around 8° with my H240-X. So awesome^^


in the next days i will put it on my r9 390 too


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> If you're comparing your experience with your previous Gigabyte board, probably not directly comparable.


I was mostly comparing his results to my ASRock X99 OC Forumula (no OC socket at all) as well as my Gigabyte X99 SOC Champion (OC socket switched off), which both behave very similarly with the same CPUs.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I'm not sure why there is reluctance to run the VDIMM higher.. like 1.4V or more. The sticks can take it, more so than the CPU can take VSA.


I'm far more worried about the potential of vDIMM/vDDQ damaging the CPU itself than the memory, but I'd probably be willing to use 1.4v+ if my DIMMs scaled well with voltage without the CPU also needing tons more VCCSA.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

1.400V is totaly safe for mem. right?

My sticks sucks.. 14-14-14-36-1T need 1.4V


----------



## Streetdragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> 1.400V is totaly safe for mem. right?
> 
> My sticks sucks.. 14-14-14-36-1T need 1.4V


my runs @ 1,4V too. No problems so far


----------



## michael-ocn

For people interested in comparing numbers, just a couple pics of hwinfo monitoring stats after a 15min realbench run, cpu is at 4.4 and 1.215v, cooler is an h240x.


----------



## GunnzAkimbo

You NEED to pass HWBOT x265 benchmark with 4k encoding 2x overkill to find instability.

Run it again an hour or 2 later to see if the oc is uptime stable.


----------



## deathizem

how do I get it to run it tells me HPET not active?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> 1.400V is totaly safe for mem. right?
> 
> My sticks sucks.. 14-14-14-36-1T need 1.4V


At what frequency?


----------



## Agenesis

Anyone interested in starting (and maintaining) or joining a Haswell-E stability club?

Similar to these past threads:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1247869/official-the-ivy-bridge-stable-suicide-club-guides-voltages-temps-bios-templates-inc-spreadsheet

http://www.overclock.net/t/968053/official-the-sandy-stable-club-guides-voltages-temps-bios-templates-inc-spreadsheet

The conditions should probably be the same as past threads, Prime95 (non-AVX), except 18 hours minimum 90% ram blend to ensure it runs all the tests. But might as well make it 24 hours because it sounds better


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agenesis*
> 
> Anyone interested in starting (and maintaining) or joining a Haswell-E stability club?
> 
> Similar to these past threads:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1247869/official-the-ivy-bridge-stable-suicide-club-guides-voltages-temps-bios-templates-inc-spreadsheet
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/968053/official-the-sandy-stable-club-guides-voltages-temps-bios-templates-inc-spreadsheet
> 
> The conditions should probably be the same as past threads, Prime95 (non-AVX), except 18 hours minimum 90% ram blend to ensure it runs all the tests. But might as well make it 24 hours because it sounds better


I joined the ivy suicide club turns out i was only stable in prime95. Once crysis 3 came out back then it crashed my 5ghz overclock that i ran.


----------



## Arne Saknussemm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> I joined the ivy suicide club turns out i was only stable in prime95. Once crysis 3 came out back then it crashed my 5ghz overclock that i ran.]


hahaha....there's a moral in that tale


----------



## schoolofmonkey

@Silent Scone @Jpmboy

How are these looking?



Past a 1 hour run of Realbench (I always get hangs even with a tiny case of instability), 2 hours of AIDA64 (CPU/FPU/Cache).
Going to do stressapptest today, got late lastnight.

Ram is set to 1.3v in BIOS, when I tried all these settings the other day the system was unstable, so I'm guessing the extra ram voltage is helping.


----------



## Kimir

You know that Aida can show cache voltage right? Far easier than looking at HWmonitor offset.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> You know that Aida can show cache voltage right? Far easier than looking at HWmonitor offset.


I am trying to find where. It doesn't show up in the preferences when selecting what to show.

VCCSA is at 1.020V.


----------



## Kimir

Well, from your screen, it seems like you are taking the voltages on Aida from the stability test stat window.
You can open the main Aida window or use the OSD:


----------



## Agenesis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Agenesis*
> 
> Anyone interested in starting (and maintaining) or joining a Haswell-E stability club?
> 
> Similar to these past threads:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1247869/official-the-ivy-bridge-stable-suicide-club-guides-voltages-temps-bios-templates-inc-spreadsheet
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/968053/official-the-sandy-stable-club-guides-voltages-temps-bios-templates-inc-spreadsheet
> 
> The conditions should probably be the same as past threads, Prime95 (non-AVX), except 18 hours minimum 90% ram blend to ensure it runs all the tests. But might as well make it 24 hours because it sounds better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I joined the ivy suicide club turns out i was only stable in prime95. Once crysis 3 came out back then it crashed my 5ghz overclock that i ran.
Click to expand...

Looks like you had c states or speedstep enabled. During the game the processor was underclocking itself but the board wasn't providing sufficient voltage to the chip and it crashed during that state.

That also happens on x99 when you use adaptive voltage. The cpu would underclock to around 3.5ghz if you had a 4.5ghz oc and use a different voltage. Now suddenly you need to find a voltage that is stable for 3.5ghz AND 4.5ghz. One of the reasons why I reverted back to a consistent manual voltage.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> Hi!
> 
> A Question about ram and more sticks.
> 
> I have 4x4Gb HyperX predator 2800mhz ram, and thinking of buying a used set of 4x4G Corsair Vengance 2800mhz ram.
> 
> 1. Will it work okay considering different brands? Asked the seller about the mem brand, if it is Hynix or samsung etc.
> 
> 2. How will it do on the current Cache/general overclock? Do i need to tweak it once again?
> 
> Thanks!


even if both kits have the same ICs, it's not gonna be a cake walk. Sell the Kingstons and buy a 32 GB kit.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> I was mostly comparing his results to my ASRock X99 OC Forumula (no OC socket at all) as well as my Gigabyte X99 SOC Champion (OC socket switched off), which both behave very similarly with the same CPUs.
> I'm *far more worried about the potential of vDIMM/vDDQ damaging the CPU itself than the memory, but I'd probably be willing to use 1.4v+ if my DIMMs scaled well with voltage without the CPU also needing tons more VCCSA*.


So far is been okay at 1.455V for months with 8 sticks... (tick, tock...







)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deathizem*
> 
> how do I get it to run it tells me HPET not active?


open a cmnd window and copy-paste:
bcdedit /set useplatformclock yes

to disable again, change yes to no. easy








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> I joined the ivy suicide club turns out i was only stable in prime95. Once crysis 3 came out back then it crashed my 5ghz overclock that i ran.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


lol - unless you commit >80% of ram to p95, it's possible.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agenesis*
> 
> Looks like you had c states or speedstep enabled. During the game the processor was underclocking itself but the board wasn't providing sufficient voltage to the chip and it crashed during that state.
> 
> That also happens on x99 when you use adaptive voltage. The cpu would underclock to around 3.5ghz if you had a 4.5ghz oc and use a different voltage. Now suddenly you need to find a voltage that is stable for 3.5ghz AND 4.5ghz. One of the reasons why I reverted back to a consistent manual voltage.


The processor is maxed out 99% usage on all for cores no under clocking here.


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GunnzAkimbo*
> 
> You NEED to pass HWBOT x265 benchmark with 4k encoding 2x overkill to find instability.
> 
> Run it again an hour or 2 later to see if the oc is uptime stable.


Who, me? I've run the x265 bench (4k overkill pmode yada yada) probably a couple dozen times now. My cpu can run that at lower voltage then i'm using. Stressing with prime95 (with avx) caused me to up the voltage a bit to the 1.21'ish value in my screenshots.


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> XMP is generally a brute force approach. They want to ensure that the kit runs at rated speed and timings out of the box, despite the CPUs themselves not having anything remotely near official support for such clocks, so they throw enough voltage at things to make the overwhelming majority of configurations work.
> 
> XMP for most higher clocked memory has always been sloppy and generally sets overly loose timings and overly high voltages.


Ok, thnx... makes me think I should try some memory overclocking then, to pick up any low hanging fruit... i'll see if my 2400 kit runs at 2666 w/o changing anything besides the multiplier. I wouldn't mind a free upgrade


----------



## cookiesowns

I hate you JPM. You make me very tempted to split up my 64GB kit and try to push for 32GB 3200 C15/C16 again.. Or even try 64GB @ 2800 or 64GB @ 2666 C12's..

I'm really happy at 1.315V @ 2666 C13 super tights.. but all your thoughts about MOAR VOLTS OK, is making me feel a bit complacent.

I mean then again the reason I got the dom plats was form + function sooo... they should take it right?


----------



## schoolofmonkey

@Silent Scone

Passed 2 1 hour runs of stressapptest with previously posted VCCSA and ram voltages (1.3v Bios, 1.296v in Windows).
Now it's time to use the machine and see what happens.


----------



## Doug2507

Im running 3400c11 @1.81vDIMM. No issues.


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doug2507*
> 
> Im running 3400c11 @1.81vDIMM. No issues.


SuperPI, or non stress app + daily use doesn't count


----------



## Doug2507

Doesnt count? Lol. Thats any bench stable.

Or do i need to run p95 for days?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doug2507*
> 
> Doesnt count? Lol. Thats any bench stable.
> 
> Or do i need to run p95 for days?


The default operating voltage is 1.2v, don't think anything more needs to be said lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> I hate you JPM. You make me very tempted to split up my 64GB kit and try to push for 32GB 3200 C15/C16 again.. Or even try 64GB @ 2800 or 64GB @ 2666 C12's..
> 
> I'm really happy at 1.315V @ 2666 C13 super tights.. but all your thoughts about MOAR VOLTS OK, is making me feel a bit complacent.
> 
> I mean then again the reason I got the dom plats was form + function sooo... they should take it right?


You'll get over it. Just use the system, most users outside of these types of forums will be lucky to be running XMP at those densities. There's plenty of bandwidth available on X99 - so feel happy with the latency you've managed. If you're anything like me you'll only be doing all this again in 3 months with Broadwell


----------



## Doug2507

1.8v is way less than the mems can take (sammy) and well within safe IMC limits, *IMO and in no way shape or form am i saying run this as your daily setting for 3 years.*


----------



## mus1mus

Okay, I'm trying 1.81 RAM Voltage on my kit just to top you up.









Opps, I think I'm fine with 1.4 @ 4000MHz C16 (remember?)










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doug2507*
> 
> 1.8v is way less than the mems can take (sammy) and well within safe IMC limits.


Says who, the internet?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Okay, I'm trying 1.81 RAM Voltage on my kit just to top you up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Opps, I think I'm fine with 1.4 @ 4000MHz C16 (remember?)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Okay, I'm trying 1.81 RAM Voltage on my kit just to top you up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Opps, I think I'm fine with 1.4 @ 4000MHz C16 (remember?)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




CPUZ Tab + Asus MemTweakIt + SPD & CPU Validation please.

Incredible if legit.

Oh ya, your tREFI needs work too.


----------



## mus1mus

Incredible indeed. If you want, use Asrock.









Timing configurator it is.









I don't need no proof mate. After all, which one will you believe more? A guy claiming 1.8V for the RAM to be perfectly safe, or me?


----------



## Doug2507

I give up, 1st post in the thread and all you guys want to do is sit on your pedestal and preach/flame. You obviously know it all. Have fun running prime for hours.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Incredible indeed. If you want, use Asrock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Timing configurator it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't need no proof mate. After all, which one will you believe more? A guy claiming 1.8V for the RAM to be perfectly safe, or me?


Neither lol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doug2507*
> 
> I give up, 1st post in the thread and all you guys want to do is sit on your pedestal and preach/flame. You obviously know it all. Have fun running prime for hours.


No pedestal here, nobody in here will be running Prime for hours, not that has anything to do with saturating DRAM voltage. 1.8v is extremely excessive for DDR4 IC on a daily overclock, not much else to discuss. You're perfectly within your right to run whatever voltage you want though.


----------



## Doug2507

For Samsung its no issue. Each to their own.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Neither lol


I kno!









IIRC, with the release of Haswell CPUs came the DDR3L standard. Low voltage series RAMs that preached not stressing the CPU's IMC with conventional DDR3 Voltages.

I won't go into searching the JEDEC standard for DDR4 just to know what's the max I can feed the chip. I'll just sit in porch and bench my AMD FX rig with RAM Voltage of 1.75 max. As that thing is a sucker for Voltage.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doug2507*
> 
> For Samsung its no issue. Each to their own.


You keep saying this as if it's some sort of proof, it isn't. Unless speaking of VPP which I doubt you are


----------



## Doug2507

Go get your attitude in check man.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doug2507*
> 
> Go get your attitude in check man.


Correcting posting of misinformation or personal preference as fact is not attitude. I've got plenty of that too however, just here isn't the place for it


----------



## schoolofmonkey

I just want to say Silent Scone, jp and others have been more than helpful and informative to myself and others.
I take what they say as informed criticism and not being negative.
Without these guys knowledge I never would of got my MSI board's stable with a respectable VCCSA.
Thanks guys.

Now one last question, do you need to touch ddrvpp voltages or they are ok on auto?


----------



## Silent Scone

Doug is actually very experienced


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doug2507*
> 
> 1.8v is way less than the mems can take (sammy) *and well within safe IMC limits*.


bull sheet

and just reckless to suggest that to someone for anything other than flash bench use. run it 24/7 for some months then post back, bring pictures.










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



(and yes, I know this post will probably earn me an infraction







)


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Doug is actually very experienced


JP worded it better...lol..
I was meaning what he was saying, you guys helped with non overboard settings.

Anyone who can set something that high and have it stable is most defiantly experienced, never doubted that, he just got a little upset with what you guys were saying like you were picking.
Which I highly doubt you were..
All good


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I kno!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IIRC, with the release of Haswell CPUs came the DDR3L standard. Low voltage series RAMs that preached not stressing the CPU's IMC with conventional DDR3 Voltages.
> 
> I won't go into searching the JEDEC standard for DDR4 just to know what's the max I can feed the chip. I'll just sit in porch and bench my AMD FX rig with RAM Voltage of 1.75 max. As that thing is a sucker for Voltage.


_"In recent weeks we have received kits that are running Intel XMP 2.0 memory profiles at 1.35V and 1.50V, which are both above the the 'standard' according to the JEDEC board. We also had one Intel X99 motherboard and Intel Core i7-5960X processor die an untimely death, so we were really curious if the higher than standard voltages played a roll in that situation. Legit Reviews contacted Intel about the safe voltage range on DDR4 memory and we received this response.

"1.5v is the absolute max we allow for XMP certifications. However, good DDR4 memory will run at 1.35v up to 3200. Technically, no "safe" (guaranteed) OC over-voltage but 1.35v or lower is best." - Intel

So, it sounds like Intel suggests a memory kit that uses 1.35V or less and that 1.5V is the absolute max for Intel XMP 2.0 certifications. This is useful information for the community and we pretty sure that we weren't the only ones that were curious how much power you could throw at the memory kit before the memory controller on the processor would being to get angry. The memory controller in Haswell-E is the same one used on Xeon processors, so it can technically support both DDR3 and DDR4 memory. DDR3 memory operates at 1.5V, so running 1.5V on Haswell-E shouldn't be a big deal, but we all know that lower voltages are better.
1.2V or lower = Best for DDR4
1.35V = okay voltage for overclocking kits
1.5V =absolute max voltage allowed for Intel XMP 2.0 profiles and max suggested voltage

Now you know what the save voltage range is for DDR4 memory!"_

Read more at http://www.legitreviews.com/what-is-the-safe-voltage-range-for-ddr4-memory-overclocking_150115#MSL32RjmQ3stq8KW.99

edit: erm - what kit is that you have at 4000?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> JP worded it better...lol..
> I was meaning what he was saying, you guys helped with non overboard settings.
> 
> Anyone who can set something that high and have it stable is most defiantly experienced, never doubted that, he just got a little upset with what you guys were saying like you were picking.
> Which I highly doubt you were..
> All good


Stability at those voltages doesn't signify ability, it's also very subjective depending on who you're asking and what methodology is behind it. It's just another crossover between the realms of the general enthusiast and those who focus on pushing the upper most limits for scoring. When it comes to voltages like that, there is no excuse for making blanket statements when there's no evidence to suggest it's correct. It is a matter of perspective and choice to potentially run the risk of degrading both the IMC and the memory - it's passing it off as safe where the line needs to be drawn


----------



## mus1mus

Thanks man. +§

You've seen that joke before.


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doug2507*
> 
> 1.8v is way less than the mems can take (sammy) and well within safe IMC limits.


I'd have to see an 80%+ survival rate from three years of moderately heavy 24/7 use with a sample size of at least ten CPUs to be convinced 1.8+ vDIMM was with safe limits for Haswell-E.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> nobody in here will be running Prime for hours


Except for me!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Doug is actually very experienced


No doubt, but extraordinary claims require a fair amount of supporting evidence...more than a handful of samples that have been benched for some months.

Haswell-E hasn't even existed long enough for me to be convinced of this safe 1.8 vDIMM claim...which is 450mV over the (admittedly conservative) absolute maximum rating given in the white papers.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> it's passing it off as safe where the line needs to be drawn


Honestly I haven't been doing in depth overclocking (until recently), but even those voltages scared me.
I've seen the article that jp post a while ago, guess that lead me to keeping my voltages around the 1.2v mark (lower = better).
But how the heck hasn't 1.8v killed the IMC yet, it seems like overkill for everyday use, I understand pushing everything to it's limits for a benchmark score, but that's not done all day everyday,
run the bench, get the score, back it off to a sensible level.

Slight overreacting to what you guys said too


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I'd have to see an 80%+ survival rate from three years of moderately heavy 24/7 use with a sample size of at least ten CPUs to be convinced 1.8+ vDIMM was with safe limits for Haswell-E.
> 
> 
> *Except for me!*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> No doubt, but extraordinary claims require a fair amount of supporting evidence...more than a handful of samples that have been benched for some months.
> 
> Haswell-E hasn't even existed long enough for me to be convinced of this safe 1.8 vDIMM claim...which is 450mV over the (admittedly conservative) absolute maximum rating given in the white papers.


lol.


----------



## Desolutional

Wow, I was only gone for a few days and suddenly someone thinks 1.8V is a safe voltage for DDR*4*. The issue isn't going to be the DDR4 sticks - they can handle the voltage. The issue is with the CPU and its IMC. You're going to be pushing that far beyond its safe zone, and that's going to inevitably destroy your system. Rule of thumb is never to go higher than the previous gen voltage (which for DDR4 oh so seems to be 1.5V - you're reaching DDR*2* levels there).


----------



## Kimir

Bruh, it's Doug, it does XOC...
He said no issues, not stable with 3 hours of GSAT or 1000% HCI or 12h Aida. XD


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Bruh, it's Doug, it does XOC...
> He said no issues, not stable with 3 hours of GSAT or 1000% HCI or 12h Aida. XD


Think you're missing the point, no one is talking about stability


----------



## lilchronic

If someone wants to run 1.8 vdimm so be it. If your cpu or ram dies send it back and get another.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Think you're missing the point


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> If someone wants to run 1.8 vdimm so be it. If your cpu or ram dies send it back and get another.


If they ran 1.8V to research the effects of high Vdimm on X99 plaforms, then they would be doing the community a massive favour. The research gained from such a task would be useful. As it is - boasting about 1.8V "check out my mad performance gains" is not going to help anybody. DDR4 is still being improved, so the need for such excessive voltage to try and reach settings which will be standard in high end enthusiast RAM kits in a year is fruitless if it destroys the rig. Such is the balance between performance and longevity, except when you go so far out of realistic bounds it's just going to offer no tangible benefit to anyone at all.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> If they ran 1.8V to research the effects of high Vdimm on X99 plaforms, then they would be doing the community a massive favour. The research gained from such a task would be useful. As it is - boasting about 1.8V "check out my mad performance gains" is not going to help anybody. Sure, I can drive my car on redline 24/7 to boast about it, but it's not going to help anyone, and it's just going to ruin my own life. DDR4 is still being improved, so the need for such excessive voltage to try and reach settings which will be standard in high end enthusiast RAM kits in a year is fruitless if it destroys the rig.


Doug is a fairly seasoned overclocker and HWBOT member, he's not stupid. It is horses for courses and nothing more. 1.8v through DDR4 is a common occurrence in different circles and thus people get comfortable at different levels. Nobody is any the wiser, I don't know anyone who has comfortably ran that much voltage for an extended period of time. The problem lies with making statements that it is safe to do so, and that is where the problem ends. There is simply no need to run that much voltage on a day to day system regardless.

Besides that, many users put in excess of 2v through their systems - and although the community is filled with like minded enthusiasts, with these things it's easy to be at cross purposes.


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> Ok, thnx... makes me think I should try some memory overclocking then, to pick up any low hanging fruit... i'll see if my 2400 kit runs at 2666 w/o changing anything besides the multiplier. I wouldn't mind a free upgrade


Oh well, no soup for me, or maybe half a bowl of soup depending on how u look at it. I changed the target freq from 2400 to 2600 without changing anything else, POST'd back into the bios then booted a memtest+ dvd. Everything was going great, passing test after test... but then I noticed it was testing only 8G... the other 8G was missing in action


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> Oh well, no soup for me, or maybe half a bowl of soup depending on how u look at it. I changed the target freq from 2400 to 2600 without changing anything else, POST'd back into the bios then booted a memtest+ dvd. Everything was going great, passing test after test... but then I noticed it was testing only 8G... the other 8G was missing in action


That could be a Vdimm issue or a VCCSA. I had to bump my VCCSA up by a tiny 0.03V for my rig to recognise the rest of my RAM after reducing timings.

---

On the topic of DDR4, do we still have to disable Intel Turboboost and use a BCLK strap for high frequencies such as 3200MHz? IIRC there were certain sweet spots where 100 BCLK played nicely such as 2400MHz, 2666MHz, 3200MHz?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Doug is a fairly seasoned overclocker and HWBOT member, he's not stupid. It is horses for courses and nothing more. 1.8v through DDR4 is a common occurrence in different circles and thus people get comfortable at different levels. Nobody is any the wiser, I don't know anyone who has comfortably ran that much voltage for an extended period of time. The problem lies with making statements that it is safe to do so, and that is where the problem ends. There is simply no need to run that much voltage on a day to day system regardless.
> 
> Besides that, many users put in excess of 2v through their systems - and although the community is filled with like minded enthusiasts, with these things it's easy to be at cross purposes.


+1
Where'd you get the diplomacy pills from ?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Doug is a fairly seasoned overclocker and HWBOT member, he's not stupid. It is horses for courses and nothing more. 1.8v through DDR4 is a common occurrence in different circles and thus people get comfortable at different levels. Nobody is any the wiser, I don't know anyone who has comfortably ran that much voltage for an extended period of time. The problem lies with making statements that it is safe to do so, and that is where the problem ends. There is simply no need to run that much voltage on a day to day system regardless.
> 
> Besides that, many users put in excess of 2v through their systems - and although the community is filled with like minded enthusiasts, with these things it's easy to be at cross purposes.
> 
> 
> 
> +1
> Where'd you get the diplomacy pills from ?
Click to expand...

Another +1 for the Scone!

It's not the amount of Voltage really that upsets the idea. But the bold statement saying things will be perfectly safe at the mentioned level. (some noobies might be looking at the post and follows the value with inadequate cooling and/or experience, destroys their rig and cry for lost $$$$ ---- we all know we should avoid those info.)

There's a crowd for every act.


----------



## lilchronic

You guys think a ( noobie ) is going to come on and just try 1.8vdimm ? I mean when i was new to computers i did not want to touch any voltage unless i knew what i was changing.

ask your self this. When you first got into overclocking did you just go in raising voltage you knew noting about or did you research it first?

come on, a little common sense and research goes along way.









also like to mention overclocking and safe dont really go together


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> *You guys think a ( noobie ) is going to come on and just try 1.8vdimm* ? I mean when i was new to computers i did not want to touch any voltage unless i knew what i was changing.
> 
> ask your self this. When you first got into overclocking did you just go in raising voltage you knew noting about or did you research it first?
> 
> come on, a little common sense and research goes along way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also like to mention overclocking and safe dont really go together


read thru some of the skylake threads,


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> You guys think a ( noobie ) is going to come on and just try 1.8vdimm ? I mean when i was new to computers i did not want to touch any voltage unless i knew what i was changing.
> 
> ask your self this. When you first got into overclocking did you just go in raising voltage you knew noting about or did you research it first?
> 
> come on, a little common sense and research goes along way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *also like to mention overclocking and safe dont really go together
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


says who?

Unfortunately, not all people have the same thinking/research skills as you have. *It's a common fact.*







And must be added to your to-be-considered-list when referring to people.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> says who?
> 
> Unfortunately, not all people have the same thinking/research skills as you have. *It's a common fact.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And must be added to your to-be-considered-list when referring to people.


Not everyone will ask a million and 1 questions like myself and annoy all you guys.








Might not seem like it but I was a service technician for Apple, Acer general PC hardware stores, been doing it 20 years, but overclocking a new to me,
breaks all the conventions and comfort zones when it comes to PC hardware, and yet highly addictive...








Heck I was worried about using 1.4volts on my ram Jpmboy suggested.

There is a heck of a lot of new people out there who think "if he can do it I can" just to match benchmarks.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> Not everyone will ask a million and 1 questions like myself and annoy all you guys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Might not seem like it but I was a service technician for Apple, Acer general PC hardware stores, been doing it 20 years, but overclocking a new to me,
> breaks all the conventions and comfort zones when it comes to PC hardware, and yet highly addictive...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heck I was worried about using 1.4volts on my ram Jpmboy suggested.
> 
> There is a heck of a lot of new people out there who think "if he can do it I can" just to match benchmarks.


no... a million and 2.


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> That could be a Vdimm issue or a VCCSA. I had to bump my VCCSA up by a tiny 0.03V for my rig to recognise the rest of my RAM after reducing timings.


haha, maybe I'll try 1.8v and see if that helps.... NOT.









Thnx for the hints, I'll try some more to get an easy 2400 to 2600 mem overclock going after giving these a read.
http://www.tweaktown.com/guides/6899/ddr4-memory-overclocking-report-beginners-guide/index.html
http://www.legitreviews.com/crucial-ballistix-sport-ddr4-2400mhz-32gb-memory-kit-review_151873
http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/7147/crucial-ballistix-sport-ddr4-2400-16gb-quad-channel-memory-kit-review/index.html

Probably I should drop the cpu back down to stock clocks to isolate the mem and get an idea of its overclocking characteristics without cpu'ism muddying the waters.


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Incredible indeed. If you want, use Asrock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Timing configurator it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't need no proof mate. After all, which one will you believe more? A guy claiming 1.8V for the RAM to be perfectly safe, or me?


Heheh. I figured as much, but hey, don't ever want to be _THAT_ guy to call someone out and be totally wrong. Who am I to say you didn't get incredibly lucky with your IMC and some magic e-die samsung that everyone is raving about...

Plus those RTL's and subs look way too tight for X99 past 3400, none the less 4000 LOL!


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> You guys think a ( noobie ) is going to come on and just try 1.8vdimm ? I mean when i was new to computers i did not want to touch any voltage unless i knew what i was changing.
> 
> ask your self this. When you first got into overclocking did you just go in raising voltage you knew noting about or did you research it first?
> 
> come on, a little common sense and research goes along way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also like to mention overclocking and safe dont really go together


I actually spent a fair few years working in the industry, you would be amazed what people will do. Why do you think someone would be against a set voltage if they were told by an experienced user it was ok to do so in the wrong context (ifnobody said otherwise)?

When looking from a more inexperienced perspective things that may be glaringly obvious as touching a live wire to you, might seem like simply flipping a light switch to somebody else. It's not like telling someone to jump off a cliff.


----------



## Doug2507

Ffs guys, put it to bed. Amended my original post. Move on. (And for the record, i never said anything about using that vdimm for daily, that was an assumption on your part)


----------



## Silent Scone

lol.










More of an A - B conversation now, Doug.


----------



## lilchronic

Kinda off topic but while i was overclocking my ram to 100Ghz with 1.8v i noticed some deer having sex out my window. Never seen anything like it, lol










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Silent Scone

That's Prancer and Comet working surveillance on naughty listers


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> That's Prancer and Comet working surveillance on naughty listers


looks like tenderloin on the BBQ to me.








last winter:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> looks like tenderloin on the BBQ to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> last winter:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


We don't get them here we get these, Australia's pest, though they taste like tough chicken:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Jpmboy

Agree 100%.
Deer are so over populated here in PA. When you drive up our driveway at night, headlights sweep across the front pasture... it's a sea of eyeballs.


----------



## Silent Scone

This mainly what we get....


----------



## mus1mus

Geez. Nothing compared to what I deal with.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> This mainly what we get....


Beautiful.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Geez. Nothing compared to what I deal with.


not so beautiful









(lol - looks like the Schuykill Expressway)


----------



## Silent Scone

I'd use the word beautiful directly after a loud profanity when I look out the back door at 5am and see the bin bags split open.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> not so beautiful
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (lol - looks like the Schuykill Expressway)












It's quite a sight to be honest. When you're driving the road and just wanna keep your head off the pace you are travelling at with all those animals all around you.

Naah, neither helps.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> haha, maybe I'll try 1.8v and see if that helps.... NOT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thnx for the hints, I'll try some more to get an easy 2400 to 2600 mem overclock going after giving these a read.
> http://www.tweaktown.com/guides/6899/ddr4-memory-overclocking-report-beginners-guide/index.html
> http://www.legitreviews.com/crucial-ballistix-sport-ddr4-2400mhz-32gb-memory-kit-review_151873
> http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/7147/crucial-ballistix-sport-ddr4-2400-16gb-quad-channel-memory-kit-review/index.html
> 
> Probably I should drop the cpu back down to stock clocks to isolate the mem and get an idea of its overclocking characteristics without cpu'ism muddying the waters.


Setting everything except RAM back to stock is a great way to ensure that your RAM overclocking is going to plan. Rarely does a stable core OC affect RAM stability, but in the odd case it does, sticking to stock should help iron out the issues. Anything up to 2800MHz should be doable with XMP, higher than that could depend on the strength of your IMC (Intel uses 2133MHz JEDEC spec unfortunately for us). I run 2400MHz DDR4 sticks which I could easily drop the timings on, but couldn't run 2666MHz 100% Linux stable for the life of me. I was running 8 4GB, Hynix IIRC, sticks. At the end of the day, anything above 2400MHz yields a lower benefit than 2133MHz to 2400MHz, weirdly. Not sure why there's such a bump between 2133MHz and 2400MHz, but there just is. RAM manufacturers love to bin their kits excessively, as it gives them a selling point for the higher spec'd kits. Sure, you may get lucky and get a kit with a nice set of ICs, but usually you can't push reasonable OCs without excessive tuning of secondary and tertiary timings. Pretty much the same thing with the chips themselves, although J batch seemed to have a nicer OCing range on average. Got my eyes set on the Trident Z series which seem to be listed at a decent price.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Setting everything except RAM back to stock is a great way to ensure that your RAM overclocking is going to plan. Rarely does a stable core OC affect RAM stability, but in the odd case it does, sticking to stock should help iron out the issues. Anything up to 2800MHz should be doable with XMP, higher than that could depend on the strength of your IMC (Intel uses 2133MHz JEDEC spec unfortunately for us). I run 2400MHz DDR4 sticks which I could easily drop the timings on, but couldn't run 2666MHz 100% Linux stable for the life of me. I was running 8 4GB, Hynix IIRC, sticks. At the end of the day, anything above 2400MHz yields a lower benefit than 2133MHz to 2400MHz, weirdly. Not sure why there's such a bump between 2133MHz and 2400MHz, but there just is. RAM manufacturers love to bin their kits excessively, as it gives them a selling point for the higher spec'd kits. Sure, you may get lucky and get a kit with a nice set of ICs, but usually you can't push reasonable OCs without excessive tuning of secondary and tertiary timings. Pretty much the same thing with the chips themselves, although J batch seemed to have a nicer OCing range on average. Got my eyes set on the Trident Z series which seem to be listed at a decent price.


2666 can be a weird ratio, with some assignment you could have managed it. Should have tried for 2800 also.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Wow, I was only gone for a few days and suddenly someone thinks 1.8V is a safe voltage for DDR*4*. The issue isn't going to be the DDR4 sticks - they can handle the voltage. The issue is with the CPU and its IMC. You're going to be pushing that far beyond its safe zone, and that's going to inevitably destroy your system. *Rule of thumb is never to go higher than the previous gen voltage* (which for DDR4 oh so seems to be 1.5V - you're reaching DDR*2* levels there).


If that is the case, 1.65V would be the safe limit then (as far as XMP certification). I remember he mentioned Samsung RAM. If I remember correctly some people did push 1.8V VDIMM with Samsung green memory (previous gen).


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> 2666 can be a weird ratio, with some assignment you could have managed it. Should have tried for 2800 also.


Yeah, but (*shame on me*) I'm using mixed kits. With a single kit (of 4) I can easily make 2666MHz memstresstest stable and by upping timings to 18 and 1.4V, make 2800MHz. Needed the 32GB to host a Linux Virtual Machine and do some adobe magic. I think the cache clock also helped boost some of the AIDA64 scores as well, but I'm running conservative clocks currently. Might boost the cache a little more later on. I just wish Intel would hurry up with BW-E. I also messed about with a RAM disk but I didn't really feel it benefited me much. Adobe definitely eats RAM though.


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> 2666 can be a weird ratio, with some assignment you could have managed it. Should have tried for 2800 also.


Eh. 2666 seems to be the best ratio on 100 strap. 2800 plays better with 125. But it is possible but slightly tricky for 2800 at 100. 3000 can work on 100 with a bit of prayer.


----------



## Kimir

I tried running 3400 with my hynix, no luck even with loooooose timing and higher volt.







I shall try 3300-3333 perhaps.








Trying the tREFI maxed out instead of 11033 right now...


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





It's for giggle, snap I'm gonna get hit with a stick for posting a SuperPI thing in here!



Ya, 2666 and 3200 are the ones to aim for if sticking to strap 100.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> Eh. 2666 seems to be the best ratio on 100 strap. 2800 plays better with 125. But it is possible but slightly tricky for 2800 at 100. 3000 can work on 100 with a bit of prayer.


Depends on the CPU


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> 2666 can be a weird ratio, with some assignment you could have managed it. Should have tried for 2800 also.


Oh thanks could of told me that before when I was tweaking my ram









But you're right, it's like they want it to play nice on 100 BCLK and keep the voltages down,
but like you saw setting my G-Skill kit to 1.3v seem to fix ALL my instability I had from day 1.

Going back through my posts, my main issues with every over clock I did was a hard lock (RAM), just never thought about turning up the voltages on it.


----------



## Kimir

Did that but seems like 1.1.1 can't be submitted anymore, can't replicate nor do better now, I got bsod each time now.











Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Couldn't get 3300 but did that, maybe I'll try by removing the sub timings from the 3200 profile, but now sleep.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Did that but seems like 1.1.1 can't be submitted anymore, can't replicate nor do better now, I got bsod each time now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Couldn't get 3300 but did that, maybe I'll try by removing the sub timings from the 3200 profile, but now sleep.


bummer. v1.2 came on some weeks ago... silently! BSOD? really?
Hey - you running 1.356V cache much? Marc0053 got me a little concerned, so I backed down some on cache V.


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> bummer. v1.2 came on some weeks ago... silently! BSOD? really?
> Hey - you running 1.356V cache much? Marc0053 got me a little concerned, so I backed down some on cache V.


Yeah watchdog bsod. that 4.7Ghz is not that stable.
Yup, 1.36v smthg measured for 4.5Ghz on cache, I don't use that daily tho, I backed down to 4.2Ghz 1.19v from my usual 4.4Ghz since it needs more volt that it used to now.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Yeah watchdog bsod. that 4.7Ghz is not that stable.
> Yup, 1.36v smthg measured for 4.5Ghz on cache, I don't use that daily tho, I backed down to 4.2Ghz 1.19v from my usual 4.4Ghz since it *needs more volt that it used to now*.


It's broken-in... temps probably don;t change much even at the new, higher voltages I bet.


----------



## cookiesowns

Play with VCCIN if you're getting watch dog. changing cache or cpu volt for me when borderline stable always required some play time on VCCIN. Sometimes higher isn't always better.


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Setting everything except RAM back to stock is a great way to ensure that your RAM overclocking is going to plan. Rarely does a stable core OC affect RAM stability, but in the odd case it does, sticking to stock should help iron out the issues. Anything up to 2800MHz should be doable with XMP, higher than that could depend on the strength of your IMC (Intel uses 2133MHz JEDEC spec unfortunately for us). I run 2400MHz DDR4 sticks which I could easily drop the timings on, but couldn't run 2666MHz 100% Linux stable for the life of me. I was running 8 4GB, Hynix IIRC, sticks. At the end of the day, anything above 2400MHz yields a lower benefit than 2133MHz to 2400MHz, weirdly. Not sure why there's such a bump between 2133MHz and 2400MHz, but there just is. RAM manufacturers love to bin their kits excessively, as it gives them a selling point for the higher spec'd kits. Sure, you may get lucky and get a kit with a nice set of ICs, but usually you can't push reasonable OCs without excessive tuning of secondary and tertiary timings. Pretty much the same thing with the chips themselves, although J batch seemed to have a nicer OCing range on average. Got my eyes set on the Trident Z series which seem to be listed at a decent price.


I'm not having much luck increasing the clock speed, but it's happy to run with tighter timings. It's running the stressapptest at 2400Mhz 14-14-14-35-1T (along with 4.4core/3.3cache on the cpu). That's with the mem related voltages set to "auto" in the bios.
vccsa - 0.984
vdimm(a/b) - 1.222
vdimm(c/d) - 1.209

Channels a/b are always slightly higher than c/d. Even if I enter a manual settings for dram voltage and eventual dram voltage. Since i was able to boot 2 of the 4 dimms at 2600, I thought it must be close to being able to lock them all in. I plugged in 1.25 as a manual setting for dram voltage. Nope. I was able to boot 3 of the 4 dimms like that. I put the cpu at stock and dialed in some settings that i though would at least get me into the bios. Nope, had to use the memOK button to recover from that. Thought I'd bump vccsa, so put the ram back at stock and turned the system agent offset setting from auto to a manual 0.03. I was thinking that would get added to the .984 value. It booted up and ran with a much lower vccsa (0,88?), apparently the default offset is somewhat more then 0.03. Anyway at stock clocks, the much lower vccsa was all that was needed.

That 2400 at much lower voltages all around worked compared to what I was trying for 2600 and 2666 gave me some pause. Is more voltage what it wants or something else?

Maybe I'll try again later, but for now, I'm just going to tighten the timings a bit and call it a day. Maybe i can get it down to cl11 or 12.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> That 2400 at much lower voltages all around worked compared to what I was trying for 2600 and 2666 gave me some pause. Is more voltage what it wants or something else?
> 
> Maybe I'll try again later, but for now, I'm just going to tighten the timings a bit and call it a day. Maybe i can get it down to cl11 or 12.


With my 2666mhz G-Skill kit, I was having all sorts of stability issues, most of the time I thought it was my CPU overclock.

When jp mentioned about upping the dimm voltages to 1.4v, I tried 1.3v first (they usually run at A/B 1.216, C/D at 1.200v), since then all my hard locks are gone, can pass stressapptest with back to back 1 hours run, lowered my vccsa to 1.020v (probably could go lower.), the XMP/Auto VCCSA setting when running the ram at 2666mhz was 1.2v (0.36v offset).

Just been through all the same with my 2666mhz kit.


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> With my 2666mhz G-Skill kit, I was having all sorts of stability issues, most of the time I thought it was my CPU overclock.
> 
> When jp mentioned about upping the dimm voltages to 1.4v, I tried 1.3v first (they usually run at A/B 1.216, C/D at 1.200v), since then all my hard locks are gone, can pass stressapptest with back to back 1 hours run, lowered my vccsa to 1.020v (probably could go lower.), the XMP/Auto VCCSA setting when running the ram at 2666mhz was 1.2v (0.36v offset).
> 
> Just been through all the same with my 2666mhz kit.


Adding some voltage did get it to boot up and run at 2666 with the cl16 and 2t timings. I definitely don't like where auto put the vccsa, 1.136. I also don't like that its slower than my 2400 cl14 1t settings according to aida and cinebench.





I think I'm punting on the higher mem clocks, not worth it for me. I'll try to tighten my 2400 timings a little more and that's that.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> Adding some voltage did get it to boot up and run at 2666 with the cl16 and 2t timings. I definitely don't like where auto put the vccsa, 1.136. I also don't like that its slower than my 2400 cl14 1t settings according to aida and cinebench.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I'm punting on the higher mem clocks, not worth it for me. I'll try to tighten my 2400 timings a little more and that's that.


These are my memory benchmarks:


Currently just running the stock memory timings: 15-15-15-35 [email protected]


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> These are my memory benchmarks:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Currently just running the stock memory timings: 15-15-15-35 [email protected]


Uncanny that our aida scores are so similar given the 2400 vs 2666! Are you running cpu/cache 4.3/3.4? I'm running 4.4/3.3. I'll put them next to each other.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> Uncanny that our aida scores are so similar given the 2400 vs 2666! Are you running cpu/cache 4.3/3.4? I'm running 4.4/3.3.


I'm running [email protected] offset of +0.010 (1.198v while stressing), cache is [email protected], [email protected]

I don't bother pushing my cache any further due to not having a OC socketed motherboard.


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> I'm running [email protected] offset of +0.010 (1.198v while stressing), cache is [email protected], [email protected]
> 
> I don't bother pushing my cache any further due to not having a OC socketed motherboard.


I don't bother pushing the cache past 3.3 because 3.4 is where the default cache voltage settings stop working and its unstable. I like overclocking along the path of least resistance


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> I don't bother pushing the cache past 3.3 because 3.4 is where the default cache voltage settings stop working and its unstable. I like overclocking along the path of least resistance


What voltages are you using for 4.4Ghz?


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> What voltages are you using for 4.4Ghz?


Adaptive, works out to be 0.816 at idle and 1.216 loaded. In the asus bios I have 0.005 as an offset and 1.197 as the adaptive voltage, and llc level 6. Most everything else is on auto. Voltages work out to be:

cpu: 0.816 idle to 1.216 load
cache: 0.753 to 0.912
vccin: 1.904 to 1.888 when it droops
vccsa: 0.984
vdims: 1.22 and 1.21


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> Adaptive, works out to be 0.816 at idle and 1.216 loaded. In the asus bios I have 0.005 as an offset and 1.197 as the adaptive voltage, and llc level 6. Most everything else is on auto. Voltages work out to be:
> 
> cpu: 0.816 idle to 1.216 load
> cache: 0.753 to 0.912
> vccin: 1.904 to 1.888 when it droops
> vccsa: 0.984
> vdims: 1.22 and 1.21


Very similar to mine, might give the lower VCCSA at try, up the CPU to 4.4Ghz and see how it goes.
Now I know my ram is stable and issues will have to be Cache or CPU voltage, (I never got BSOD with a unstable oc, just hard locks which would of been the ram or cache.)


----------



## Trys0meM0re

Ok guys i have a problem,
I got fairly good overlocking component's
5820K 4,7V 24/7( mind you the CPU needed 1.27 at the beginning but requires 1.31/1.32 under load now ) afther the break in period, Kingston ram 2666cas 15 to 3200Cas 15 memtest stable 300% coverage
Only i cant for the life of me overclock the uncore regarding of voltage.( it freezes ) when going above 3200
i even used a ring voltage of 1.35 and can only overclock the uncore to 3200Mhz what i dont understand is that this is under the default speed of what most motherboards set it at(3300Mhz).
Do you guys have some recommendations? or am i missing something obvious?

( i got Dual PSU 1500watt)
MSI x99 SLI plus 5820K
2666mHz ram Kingston 16 Gb @ 3200
2 X 290's @ 1200Mhz core 24/7 1500Mem
( Fairly big custom loop )
rest is irrelevant.

I know you need a asus board( or another one with a OC socket ) for high uncore speeds but 3200 seems really low?


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> It's broken-in... temps probably don;t change much even at the new, higher voltages I bet.


Yes, that was my thought, indeed temp didn't change much.

I'll play with vccin, I'm at 1.96v LLC 6, gives me 1.92v under load or so, I'd have to measure again to be sure.


----------



## Silent Scone

Since moving to 32GB I though I'd revisit VCCSA from 0.850 to 1.02v. All of which over the course of two or three weeks have been 99% fine, in between a few USB device initialisation issues and a single ad hang.

This is why it's easier to not be 'that guy' and break things that are not broken











14-16-16-36-1T 1.33v > 14-15-15-36-1T .1.38v 2 hour stress app


----------



## GreedyMuffin

LOL!

I had typed in voltage wrong.. 1.91 instead of 1.19V and now my Cpu seems degraded. needs 40mv or more to be somewhat stable at the same 4.5Ghz settings...

It had 1.91 for 3 seconds until i realised it and cleared cmos..

Wellwell..

Will ship it to intel soon for a replacement via intel tuning plan.. fu#%.


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> LOL!
> 
> I had typed in voltage wrong.. 1.91 instead of 1.19V and now my Cpu seems degraded. needs 40mv or more to be somewhat stable at the same 4.5Ghz settings...
> 
> It had 1.91 for 3 seconds until i realised it and cleared cmos..
> 
> Wellwell..
> 
> Will ship it to intel soon for a replacement via intel tuning plan.. fu#%.


That very sad... CPU I7 5960X 4.7Ghz 1.300V, 4.0Ghz Cache 1.125V, 1.950 VCCIN.... borken


----------



## Kimir

There is always a breakin/burnin period from what I've seen, one could call that degradation. Throwing 1.91v instead of 1.19v sure isn't pleasant, but I would see how the CPU does until sending it with tuning plan. Might end up with a worse chip in the end.


----------



## michael-ocn

Nothing exciting compared to 64 gig worth of ddr4 3000 kits running supertight, but I think i'm done enuf with the tweaking timings on my 16G 2400 kit at stock voltage and clocks.

13-13-13-32-1T and 300 on the secondary ref cycle time

It failed to find all the sticks at 12-12-12-35. The CL13 timings made only very slight improvements to memory specific bench scores compared to 15-15-15-35. Other broader bench scores are pretty much unchanged.


----------



## Kimir

Apparently, I have no issue doing h265 bench 4.7/4.2, but when I try higher cache thing go wrong... Best I could do with the 1.2.0 version was the exact same score I have on the bot already lol.
Did try with vccin to 1.92 (1.88 dmm reading) to 1.99 from previous 1.96 with no luck when cache set to 43 to 45. :/


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> LOL!
> I had typed in voltage wrong.. 1.91 instead of 1.19V and now my Cpu seems degraded. needs 40mv or more to be somewhat stable at the same 4.5Ghz settings...
> It had 1.91 for 3 seconds until i realised it and cleared cmos..
> Wellwell..
> Will ship it to intel soon for a replacement via intel tuning plan.. fu#%.


oh...sad. *taps playing in the distance*. You might check it further, it ther was no load (did you just post or boot to windows?) 1.9V might not do any damage.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Apparently, I have no issue doing h265 bench 4.7/4.2, but when I try higher cache thing go wrong... Best I could do with the 1.2.0 version was the exact same score I have on the bot already lol.
> Did try with vccin to 1.92 (1.88 dmm reading) to 1.99 from previous 1.96 with no luck when cache set to 43 to 45. :/


4.7 at 1.344 is a beautiful thing! (oh, wait - was looking at your desktop when I wrote that







)


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Had to bump my VCCSA back to 1.050, even though at 1.020 stressapptest, realbench and AIDA64 passed, x265 Benchmark failed twice, once with a hard reset (oc failed message) second with a 0x000005 error (ram from what I was told before).
Bumped it back to 1.050v and passed multiple runs with pmode








Proves what all you guys keep telling everyone, it takes time to find the right VCCSA voltage


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Damn, i forgot to tell, i had it at 1.5V a few days ago as well, though it Was only for half a cinebech round. Might have done some damage there? The Chip was find nad just as stable, i gamed 4-5 hours bf4 yesterday with no issues at 1.250V 4.6Ghz.









Last time i went to bios, typed in 1.9 and rebooted, got a f1 warning about over voltage, i realised what i had done and quickly when to the bios again and took down the voltage. So never booted into windows at all.

I feel like a complete n00b


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I'm punting on the higher mem clocks, not worth it for me. I'll try to tighten my 2400 timings a little more and that's that.


My current 24/7 settings (stable) with my Ballistix Sport 2400:


----------



## devilhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> LOL!
> 
> I had typed in voltage wrong.. 1.91 instead of 1.19V and now my Cpu seems degraded. needs 40mv or more to be somewhat stable at the same 4.5Ghz settings...
> 
> It had 1.91 for 3 seconds until i realised it and cleared cmos..
> 
> Wellwell..
> 
> Will ship it to intel soon for a replacement via intel tuning plan.. fu#%.


thats sad man







, that was Jpmboy chip which he sent to me(and i have sold it to you)








I have one more good 5960X ---> MyDog chip, which is laying on shelf and i can sell















Somtimes and i have overvolting, because of "TurboV Core" random digits set by program....and i have aplied, like ram up to 1.8v and other motherboard voltages... now always keeping eye on TurboV Core digits


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I'm punting on the higher mem clocks, not worth it for me. I'll try to tighten my 2400 timings a little more and that's that.


My current 24/7 settings (stable) with my Ballistix Sport 2400:










Using the 1.25x BCLK ratio as 4.3GHz is just out of reach of my cooling and starts to require voltages I'm not comfortable with. 4.2GHz had plenty of headroom, so I settled on 4.25.

1.93v input (medium LLC), 1.2v core, 1.11v ring, +0.02 vccsa, 1.06 vccio, 1.35 vdimm (closer to 1.36v real). No VLs set as the OC socket functionality is still disabled. 3.625GHz uncore is about as far as I can go without needing huge voltage increases without the OC socket.

Been running these clocks and voltages for almost a month now; haven't seen a single failed boot/training case, and everything is as unconditionally stable as I can make it (i.e. it will run Prime95 28.7, LINPACK, stressapp, transcode, game, stream, for as long as I care to...with at least stock stability). No signs of post break-in (which was done about two months ago) degradation, yet.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> Damn, i forgot to tell, i had it at 1.5V a few days ago as well, though it Was only for half a cinebech round. Might have done some damage there? The Chip was find nad just as stable, i gamed 4-5 hours bf4 yesterday with no issues at 1.250V 4.6Ghz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last time i went to bios, typed in 1.9 and rebooted, got a f1 warning about over voltage, i realised what i had done and quickly when to the bios again and took down the voltage. So never booted into windows at all.
> 
> I feel like a complete n00b


I still occasionally make mistakes like this, putting a digit in the wrong place, etc. Depending on exactly what it is, and how long it's run with the incorrect voltage, you could kill a part outright, damage it in subtle ways that won't become evident till later, or do no damage at all. Hopefully, the latter is the case.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devilhead*
> 
> thats sad man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , that was Jpmboy chip which he sent to me(and i have sold it to you)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have one more good 5960X ---> MyDog chip, which is laying on shelf and i can sell
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Somtimes and i have overvolting, because of "TurboV Core" random digits set by program....and i have aplied, like ram up to 1.8v and other motherboard voltages... now always keeping eye on TurboV Core digits


Yeah.. Seems not that bad now after i flashed the bios to a newer one, will keep looking.

I`m 16 as you know so i can`t dig up an extra 1K, the cpu i got as a payment for my job last time so that`s why i could afford that :I

If you just wanna trade let me know









Thanks for the offer though.









EDIT: Been gaming 2 hours bf4 64 players. on 4.5Ghz 1.200V at least, that is a good sign i guess. Cache 1.125V 4.0Ghz, Vccin 1.904V.


----------



## Cutbait

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> Had to bump my VCCSA back to 1.050, even though at 1.020 stressapptest, realbench and AIDA64 passed, x265 Benchmark failed twice, once with a hard reset (oc failed message) second with a 0x000005 error (ram from what I was told before).
> Bumped it back to 1.050v and passed multiple runs with pmode
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Proves what all you guys keep telling everyone, it takes time to find the right VCCSA voltage


Glad to see X265 Benchmark seems to be helping you with VCCSA adjustments schoolofmonkey

X265 Benchmark does seem to be a good tool to help dial in VCCSA. I was unsure that my VCCSA adjustments that achieved consistently tighter scores under X265 were anything more than a coincidence. I was concerned that I might be steering you the wrong direction there schoolofmonkey, sharing my findings.

And yes, my adjustments down from .96 to .94 VCCSA have proven to be error free so far. I had my doubts as it seemed a bit low in comparison.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

@Jpmboy

Well mate you know your ram.
Been pushing my overclock further, and even a 100mhz extra caused a hard lock, and a 0xc000005 error in x265.
More ram voltage (1.35v) and I can now run a [email protected] overclock and passing x265.

So I had my 4.3Ghz Oc dialed in with that last post, now at 4.4Ghz.

I'm wondering if G-Skill/MSI are compensating with very high VCCSA voltages to run 2666Mhz ram at 1.2v, it's only when you lower the VCCSA you need to turn up your ram voltage with every CPU clock increase.
(I'm probably wrong, but thought I'd ask..lol)


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> My current 24/7 settings (stable) with my Ballistix Sport 2400:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice! and at stock cache too... good throughput.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> Yeah.. Seems not that bad now after i flashed the bios to a newer one, will keep looking.
> 
> *I`m 16 as you know so i can`t dig up an extra 1K,* the cpu i got as a payment for my job last time so that`s why i could afford that :I
> If you just wanna trade let me know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the offer though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Been gaming 2 hours bf4 64 players. on 4.5Ghz 1.200V at least, that is a good sign i guess. Cache 1.125V 4.0Ghz, Vccin 1.904V.


run it for a while, if you only went to bios, it's a low(er) current event. [email protected] is still >90% of samples.
lol - at 16, i never would have dug up the first 1K.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> @Jpmboy
> Well mate you know your ram.
> Been pushing my overclock further, and even a 100mhz extra caused a hard lock, and a 0xc000005 error in x265.
> More ram voltage (1.35v) and I can now run a [email protected] overclock and passing x265.
> 
> So I had my 4.3Ghz Oc dialed in with that last post, now at 4.4Ghz.
> 
> I'm wondering if G-Skill/MSI are compensating with very high VCCSA voltages to run 2666Mhz ram at 1.2v, it's only when you lower the VCCSA you need to turn up your ram voltage with every CPU clock increase.
> (I'm probably wrong, but thought I'd ask..lol)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


The XMP high VSA thing seems to be something they all do. Running 2666 on x79/3930K with GS tridents tried to use 1.25V VSA. Silly. I haven't experienced needing to change VSA with increasing cpu clock (at the same ram settings)/


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> The XMP high VSA thing seems to be something they all do. Running 2666 on z79 with GS tridents tried to use 1.25V VSA. Silly. I haven't experienced needing to change VSA with increasing cpu clock (at the same ram settings)/


Don't need to change the VSA once it's dialed in, only had to increase the ram voltage more to 1.35v when I went over a 4.3Ghz overclock.
I'm currently 20 minutes into stressing a 4.5Ghz overclock, had to use 1.27v, so far so good, didn't need to increase the ram over 1.35v for this.
Just surprised me how well the ram ran with some more voltage put through it.

I know it was only 15 minutes, but I'm moving on to a better stress test:


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Nice! and at stock cache too... good throughput.
> run it for a while, if you only went to bios, it's a low(er) current event. [email protected] is still >90% of samples.
> lol - at 16, i never would have dug up the first 1K.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The XMP high VSA thing seems to be something they all do. Running 2666 on z79 with GS tridents tried to use 1.25V VSA. Silly. I haven't experienced needing to change VSA with increasing cpu clock (at the same ram settings)/


Well i`ve worked for a folder named ``war``. He got a big server park producing around 8 mill PPD a day on a bad day.







He asked me if i wanted to work for him and i did twice, he gave me the ax1500I and ssd. and gave me the money for mobo, ram, cpu etc. that`s why.







So now you all know why i`m a noob and ask alot of questions. ^^


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Nice! and at stock cache too... good throughput.


Cache is running at 3.625GHz with 1.11v. Stock is 3/3.3GHz and 1.05v.

Still, I've been trying to minimize the cache voltage and this is right about the cut off before voltage scaling gets nuts. I can do 3.4GHz with 1.05v, 3.5GHz with 1.075v, 3.6GHz with 1.09v 3.625Ghz with 1.105v...but 3.7GHz without the OC socket enabled takes 1.2v+.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> The XMP high VSA thing seems to be something they all do. Running 2666 on x79/3930K with GS tridents tried to use 1.25V VSA.


Used to be worse. Had a set of Corsair DDR3 try to tell my Gulftown to use 1.65 QPI/VTT (stock was 1.1v and I normally ran 1.275v for my 24/7 OC), which probably would have kill the thing in a few days of benching.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> Just surprised me how well the ram ran with some more voltage put through it.


Some ICs really like the voltage. I haven't found such to be the case with my Micron DDR4, but I know Hynix and particularly Samsung have a tendency to scale well with extra juice.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> Some ICs really like the voltage. I haven't found such to be the case with my Micron DDR4, but I know Hynix and particularly Samsung have a tendency to scale well with extra juice.


Was a little hesitant to do it at first, but I noticed a big difference even at stock timings.


----------



## Medusa666

For those who remember my first 5960X got fried after only a few weeks of use when I bought and installed an ASUS Sabertooth X99.

After weeks of RMA service and phone calls, emails etc, I got a new 5960X and the X99 GODLIKE Gaming board, I was just happy with it running cool and quiet, so my current settings are these.

LLC = Balanced (Mid setting)
Multi = 40
Cache = 30
Vcore = 1,000v (Using adaptive voltage, goes up to 1,035v in Windows during stress testing).
Ring = 0,850v (Stock setting).
VRIN = 1,800v.

The RAM is running at it's XMP settings, i.e stock, 2400 MHz with stock timings and at stock voltage.

The CPU cooler I'm using is a Noctua NH-U12S, and the maximum temps during load are 68-70c.

I would like your opinion however it is worth the time and effort to improve on this for daily use, I play some games and do some rendering, but nothing noteworthy, the computer is ROCK stable right now. Would increasing Cache or RAM speed make a worthwhile difference or is it just for epeen?

I'm happy with the CPU multi and Vcore and I'l leave it there.

TL;DR: Should I OC the RAM and Cache for performance?


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> My current 24/7 settings (stable) with my Ballistix Sport 2400:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Using the 1.25x BCLK ratio as 4.3GHz is just out of reach of my cooling and starts to require voltages I'm not comfortable with. 4.2GHz had plenty of headroom, so I settled on 4.25.
> 
> 1.93v input (medium LLC), 1.2v core, 1.11v ring, +0.02 vccsa, 1.06 vccio, 1.35 vdimm (closer to 1.36v real). No VLs set as the OC socket functionality is still disabled. 3.625GHz uncore is about as far as I can go without needing huge voltage increases without the OC socket.
> 
> Been running these clocks and voltages for almost a month now; haven't seen a single failed boot/training case, and everything is as unconditionally stable as I can make it (i.e. it will run Prime95 28.7, LINPACK, stressapp, transcode, game, stream, for as long as I care to...with at least stock stability). No signs of post break-in (which was done about two months ago) degradation, yet.


Ok, those numbers make we want try again to get some more out of my micron 2400 kit, thnx for the encouraging info. I'm happy with the free upgrade I got out of my cpu. I want to be happy about my memory too, but I know I won't be unless I at least try a bit more to run them at faster than stock clocks.

Earlier, when I bumped them up to 2666 with a 100 bclk, they underperformed for reasons that I don't understand. That had heavily dissuaded me.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> I'm currently 20 minutes into stressing a 4.5Ghz overclock,


nice, getting cranked up








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Medusa666*
> 
> TL;DR: Should I OC the RAM and Cache for performance?


Isn't that a question only you can answer?


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Medusa666*
> 
> TL;DR: Should I OC the RAM and Cache for performance?


No. (Coming from an avid gamer and adobe user). If your rig is stable for the next week, I guess you could mess about with cache, but don't bother with RAM. Those Ballistix kits can be quite tricky (though I got my 16GB kit to 2666MHz with 15-15-15-34 1T with 1.4V).

A far more beneficial upgrade would be GPUs (yeah boy, Crossfire). Chuck a few SSDs in too if you feel like it. Have fun,









Either way, I'm seriously impressed that Noctua can handle that 8 core beast at 4.0GHz. Whatever you do though, DON'T run FPU, AVX 2.0 based tests as they will easily shift your max temps to the 80s. If you want to switch to liquid, the EK Predator 360 is a lovely choice, albeit not worth it if you already own a H100i GT, or better. "Can it pass Prime95" isn't valid for real world usage, more like "can it pass 12 hours of h.264 encoding" is a better idea.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

How is 2667mhz 14-14-14-36-1T 1.350V?

This is just something i`ve put from stock XMP, 1t instead of the usual 2t. Should i really bother with more?

Or else my rig seems fine at 4.5Ghz with new bios update atleast.

Been using 4.5Ghz 1.200V, Cache 4.0Ghz 1.125V and vccin at 1.904V-ish (LLC 7). This is the info i got from Aida64. If this is truly stable as it used to be i`m still very glad and i suspect the chip might is fine since i did _not_ boot into windows at 1.910V. Only posted. ^!^

1808 is what i got on Cinebench, seems completely normal score for my setup?


----------



## st0necold

Tried to see how my 5960x oc's... tried ASRock's pre-optimized 4.0ghz setting (OC Tuner)... ran OCCT for a few minutes, but one core got to 70 something-- so I shut the test down and restarted this time just changing the core multi to 40+Disable hyperthreading.. booted, OCCT crashed after a minute.

I need more voltage, but i'm not sure with ASRock's BIOS. The "Fixed" option is set at 1.9 and that seems too much to even "try" but I know there a lot of variables with this stuff so does anyone have any input?

Edited to add: I also am not sure about my ram's XMP. i'm running Dominator plat. and they are 3000hz I think. I haven't altered any ram settings in bios.


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Those Ballistix kits can be quite tricky (though I got my 16GB kit to 2666MHz with 15-15-15-34 1T with 1.4V).


One of my sticks seems not like the others, the 4G module in slot B1 sucks, I think that's an appropriate technical description of the problem.

I worked vdimm and vccsa up to the top end of my comfort zone, 1.3v and 1.2'ish. Alternatively increasing one or the other across restarts. Also attempting 2600 vs 2666 mhz for some voltage combos. Just trying to POST. The stick in slot B1 wasn't recognized in any attempt. The sticks in A1 and D1 were recognized in every attempt. The stick in C1 sometimes made it and sometimes not (a higher voltage sometimes caused it to go missing again).

I think I got a lemon for one of my sticks









Come to think of it, maybe it's the slot and not the stick? Any bets on whether reseating slot B1 or swapping which stick is in which slot would help?


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> One of my sticks seems not like the others, the 4G module in slot B1 sucks, I think that's an appropriate technical description of the problem.
> 
> *Come to think of it, maybe it's the slot and not the stick? Any bets on whether reseating slot B1 or swapping which stick is in which slot would help?*


This would be the easiest way to find out.


----------



## Sem

Jeez didnt know cache had such an impact on power draw and temps

currently testing a 5960x @ 4.6 1.264v on a RVE

Cache @ 4.2 1.150v
CPU Input @ 1.904 LLC8

was doing a x265 encode with staxrip and was pulling 430watts from the wall max temp on the hottest core was 76c

x265 process crashed so i thought let me reset the cache to default and retest

when i next did the encode the max power i can see from my power meter was 380-90 watts and the max temp is 71c on the hottest core

40watts and 6c is a massive difference might just leave cache at stock it still encoding at the same FPS as it was with the cache at 4.2
just not worth the power and temps and the cache volts wasnt even that high only 1.150 alot of people run 1.25+


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sem*
> 
> -snip- /quote]'
> 
> Well, on the die itself the cache got some size to it as you can see here.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So it`s quite obvious that overvolting such a part from stock should easily add some heat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stock voltage is 0.8V on Haswell-E if i remember correctly?) So 1.150 is actually quite a bit compared to stock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Quote error


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Been tinkering again today.
So how's this for a memory overclock, I used memory try it to set the timings, voltages are 1.350v, it did try to set the VCCSA to 1.35, but I manually set it to 1.050v, seems to be the sweet spot for my setup.
Still at 100Mhz BCLK, I can't set it to 125mhz no matter what I do, guess it's the Gaming 7 IDK..

Edit: Nevermind wasn't stable at all, couldn't even get Realbench to start a run..lol


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Still not convinced 4.4Ghz over 4.3Ghz is worth the extra voltages though:

4.4Ghz


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







4.3Ghz


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Sem

I had a 5930k for a year before i got this 5960x

Spent over 4 weeks overclocking my 5930k and thought i had haswell-e overclocking nailed down

Remember testing cache with the 5930k i had mine at 4Ghz @1.2 and it didnt make any signifcant difference on that cpu

but it seems overclocking a 5960x is a totally different beast its almost like starting from scratch

had it for 2 weeks already and when i think i have it nailed something like this pops up

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sem*
> 
> -snip- /quote]'
> 
> Well, on the die itself the cache got some size to it as you can see here.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So it`s quite obvious that overvolting such a part from stock should easily add some heat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stock voltage is 0.8V on Haswell-E if i remember correctly?) So 1.150 is actually quite a bit compared to stock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Quote error
Click to expand...


----------



## mus1mus

I think it's the amount of Cache that matters.

Best I was able to muster on Aida64 was about 65Gbits Read, 70 Gbits Write and 70Gbits Copy on a 4.6 Core, 4.4 Uncore at 3200 Memory at 16-17-17-CR1.

Read by the stops scaling below 70Gbits on a 6-Core 15MB Cache processor on my tests.


----------



## Kimir

Sub timings are important too, I can get 80k read and copy quite easily now even with cache at 4.2Ghz, when I needed 4.4Ghz at least before some tweaking.


----------



## Silent Scone

memory throughput is dependant on uncore frequency yes. People have tended to get a little too concerned with this on HWE though. There's plenty enough memory bandwidth on X99 for this to be a non issue as far as performance is concerned


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> memory throughput is dependent on uncore frequency yes. People have tended to get a little too concerned with this on HWE though. *There's plenty enough memory bandwidth on X99 for this to be a non issue as far as performance is concerned*


Indeed, except bigger number on Aida, I haven't seen much if any difference in normal use. Even on 3D benchmark, the difference is meaningless.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Sub timings are important too, I can get 80k read and copy quite easily now even with cache at 4.2Ghz, when I needed 4.4Ghz at least before some tweaking.


5820K right?

DS vs SS stick contribute too right?

I only have SS sticks so,


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> 5820K right?
> 
> DS vs SS stick contribute too right?
> 
> I only have SS sticks so,


5960X here,
The sub timings are dependent to the sticks, so yeah SS and DS can have a difference in there too. The profiles in the RVE is a good thing to start with, I love that!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> 5960X here,
> The sub timings are dependent to the sticks, so yeah SS and DS can have a difference in there too. *The profiles in the RVE is a good thing to start with*, I love that!


^^ this. then tune for your kit's specific perf.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Watchdog bsod is for vccin, vcore or cache?

I haven`t gotten a Whea error yet, only a watchdog bsod.


----------



## st0necold

Guys can anyone give me a hand? I am pretty confused. I made a post a page ago but no one replied.

I am completely lost regarding upping the voltage in the ASRock X99 killer BIOS. There are different CPU voltage areas and I don't want to mess with the wrong one.

Trying to OC' my 5960x


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> Watchdog bsod is for vccin, vcore or cache?
> 
> I haven`t gotten a Whea error yet, only a watchdog bsod.


watchdog trips when a component fails to "participate" in a timely manner.








MOst likely due to any of those voltage rails in an overclocked setting. At defaults, it be caused by any component that goes off the reservation.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *st0necold*
> 
> Guys can anyone give me a hand? I am pretty confused. I made a post a page ago but no one replied.
> I am completely lost regarding upping the voltage in the ASRock X99 killer BIOS. There are different CPU voltage areas and I don't want to mess with the wrong one.
> Trying to OC' my 5960x


Sorry bud, I don;t know that bios.
check here: http://www.asrock.com/support/forum.asp


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Indeed, except bigger number on Aida, I haven't seen much if any difference in normal use. Even on 3D benchmark, the difference is meaningless.


Archival programs like 7-zip and WinRAR benefit quite a bit from higher uncore, but most other stuff isn't noticeable.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *st0necold*
> 
> I am completely lost regarding upping the voltage in the ASRock X99 killer BIOS. There are different CPU voltage areas and I don't want to mess with the wrong one.


The voltages available are essentially the same for any board using this platform, barring OC socket specific stuff. Different makers may use different nomenclature though.

I don't think I saw your last post...what precisely is causing confusion?


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *st0necold*
> 
> Guys can anyone give me a hand? I am pretty confused. I made a post a page ago but no one replied.
> 
> I am completely lost regarding upping the voltage in the ASRock X99 killer BIOS. There are different CPU voltage areas and I don't want to mess with the wrong one.
> 
> Trying to OC' my 5960x


You have to do a bit of learning before changing numbers in there. The first link below tries to explain what the various freqs and voltages are. The board vendors use different termnilogy which can be confusing, but they're all talking about the same voltages/freqs described in that page. The second is more of a practical guide to a quick modest oc.

http://www.tweaktown.com/guides/6755/intel-core-i7-5960x-extreme-edition-s-spec-qfra-cpu-overclocking-guide/index2.html
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Bz2VRRbLPrZnYjlVR2kzYkVvMFE/edit


----------



## Koniakki

Guys guess who got the 1st place in bot's x265 6core ranks?











Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



<---- This guy! woohoo!!


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> Still not convinced 4.4Ghz over 4.3Ghz is worth the extra voltages though:


Um, who told you this? If a bump of 0.1GHz requires more than 0.05V, don't bother. One of these days I'll end up plotting an efficiency curve under excel. One day.

---

Also I'll swap my 3200MHz kit in soon, and I can show y'all how much of an improvement to 7-Zip it really makes (identical settings as my sig spec). Only thing that will change is the frequency, and I'll be compressing Skyrim save files with tiny amounts of delta / data differences. Here's hoping I can use the 100 BCLK, but if not, I'll roll with 125. Edit: I'll use stock RAM timings, 4GHz of core and 4GHz of cache. Let's do this thing. I think they are single density, heh, I'll know when I pump 1.4V into them.


----------



## st0necold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> You have to do a bit of learning before changing numbers in there. The first link below tries to explain what the various freqs and voltages are. The board vendors use different termnilogy which can be confusing, but they're all talking about the same voltages/freqs described in that page. The second is more of a practical guide to a quick modest oc.
> 
> http://www.tweaktown.com/guides/6755/intel-core-i7-5960x-extreme-edition-s-spec-qfra-cpu-overclocking-guide/index2.html
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Bz2VRRbLPrZnYjlVR2kzYkVvMFE/edit


Thanks guys. I actually realized this morning that the vcore stuff is under some title called "FIVRR" or something like that... so I was totally missing that. Going to keep going over those articles and get to working.. I picked up the intel insurance plan.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Um, who told you this? If a bump of 0.1GHz requires more than 0.05V, don't bother. One of these days I'll end up plotting an efficiency curve under excel. One day.


Me, was trying to convince myself by trying both clock speeds, and yes it does require 0.059v boost to go from from 4.3Ghz to 4.4Ghz.
To get 4.5Ghz ususally I have to use 1.3v so that's an even bigger jump for little return (besides bragging rights..lol).


----------



## alltheGHz

What stress test do you guys use? P95 seems like it will damage my 5820k but what about you guys?


----------



## Nizzen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alltheGHz*
> 
> What stress test do you guys use? P95 seems like it will damage my 5820k but what about you guys?


Playing Bf4 multiplayer for many houers. Fun stresstest is fun


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nizzen*
> 
> Playing Bf4 multiplayer for many houers. Fun stresstest is fun


Not when you're crap at it like me


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> Not when you're crap at it like me


lol. Just do like me, get some buddies to join ya and suddenly it can be one heck of a time ^^

Only things that sucks is when you`re doing good and the oc is unstable







And when your friends all laugh at you because your system aint stable


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koniakki*
> 
> Guys guess who got the 1st place in bot's x265 6core ranks?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> <---- This guy! woohoo!!


Nicely Done!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> Me, was trying to convince myself by trying both clock speeds, and yes it does require 0.059v boost to go from from 4.3Ghz to 4.4Ghz.
> To get 4.5Ghz ususally I have to use 1.3v so that's an even bigger jump for little return (besides bragging rights..lol).


59mV for 100MHz is good (10mV per core for each 100MHz is average)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alltheGHz*
> 
> What stress test do you guys use? P95 seems like it will damage my 5820k but what about you guys?


A 5820K - p95 is okay but unnecessary, For 5960X, anything but p95 unless you disable AVX and FMA3. Use x264, x265, HCI Memtest, RealBench, AID64 for cache.


----------



## Desolutional

Another thing about that x.265 stress test thingy, someone mentioned that VCCSA affected the score or something like that? Did a bit of experimenting, +0.170V offset gave 5.38 FPS averaged and +0.290V offset gave me 5.43 FPS averaged. All tests done with minimal background apps, 64-bit, 4K, Realtime and "Pmode" encoding settings. Pmode theoretically shouldn't cause any stable rig to crash either based on what the x.265 documentation states, I gain about 0.50 FPS with it on which is pretty smooth. Anyway, back to the VCCSA thing. Did 5 tests, split 3 and 2, each set done after a reboot to eliminate cached apps, etc. a performance gain of ~1% with VCCSA modification, don't know how I feel about that, especially seeing as it flew by 3 hours in Linux memstresstest.









Gonna' do some 7-Zip (7z encoding) compression stuff on my SSD in a lil' bit to form a baseline for RAM stuff. Gonna do small diff stuff, office work and movie files, averaged 3 times.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Another thing about that x.265 stress test thingy, someone mentioned that VCCSA affected the score or something like that? Did a bit of experimenting, +0.170V offset gave 5.38 FPS averaged and +0.290V offset gave me 5.43 FPS averaged. All tests done with minimal background apps, 64-bit, 4K, Realtime and "Pmode" encoding settings. Pmode theoretically shouldn't cause any stable rig to crash either based on what the x.265 documentation states, I gain about 0.50 FPS with it on which is pretty smooth. Anyway, back to the VCCSA thing. Did 5 tests, split 3 and 2, each set done after a reboot to eliminate cached apps, etc. a performance gain of ~1% with VCCSA modification, don't know how I feel about that, especially seeing as it flew by 3 hours in Linux memstresstest.


What I've found personally, (and this could be a MSI thing), but the when I lowered my VCCSA voltage I had to increase my ram voltage, stock 1.2v became 1.3v to increase stability.

On the topic of x265, I can run a single instance of it with the same settings as you fine, but when I start using overkill mode this is what throws a spanner in the works, and creates 0xc0000025 errors on one of the instances, @Silent Scone pointed out the Dev is aware of it being a Windows 10 issue, though not everyone gets it.
I did have a 0xc0000005 error, which was pointed out to me to be a ram issue, upping my ram voltage stopped that, funny enough upping the VCCSA without adjusting the ram fixed it as well..lol.

But....yep there's a but

This is my run today, with lower ram voltage (1.30v).


Here is my run with higher ram voltage (1.35v):

(You probably noticed the ring voltages were different, I lowered it today, both scores are identical.)

I'm no expert on any of this at all, this has been a learning experience for me over the last few weeks, you guys are probably sick of me asking silly questions, @Jpmboy a million and 5 by now isn't it..


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> What I've found personally, (and this could be a MSI thing), but the when I lowered my VCCSA voltage I had to increase my ram voltage, stock 1.2v became 1.3v to increase stability.
> 
> On the topic of x265, I can run a single instance of it with the same settings as you fine, but when I start using overkill mode this is what throws a spanner in the works, and creates 0xc0000025 errors on one of the instances, @Silent Scone pointed out the Dev is aware of it being a Windows 10 issue, though not everyone gets it.
> I did have a 0xc0000005 error, which was pointed out to me to be a ram issue, upping my ram voltage stopped that, funny enough upping the VCCSA without adjusting the ram fixed it as well..lol.
> 
> I'm no expert on any of this at all, this has been a learning experience for me over the last few weeks, you guys are probably sick of me asking silly questions, @Jpmboy a million and 5 by now isn't it..


without a doubt, overkill, 2x or 4x, is a different beast. Hard to get a correction multi near 1.000 on my 5960X, but the 6600K right next to it can run 8x - go figure. Both are W10 (x99 is an in-place upgrade, z170 is a new install)


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> without a doubt, overkill, 2x or 4x, is a different beast. Hard to get a correction multi near 1.000 on my 5960X, but the 6600K right next to it can run 8x - go figure. Both are W10 (x99 is an in-place upgrade, z170 is a new install)


Did an edit as you replied..still the same about x265 though..lol..
I tried a Windows 10 upgrade and a clean install, the error showed up on both, just that you'd actually get a "x265 stopped responding" on the upgraded Windows 10, on the clean install the progress bar just stops and you need to check the Event viewer.
All the same drivers were used on both installs, strange though...


----------



## GunnzAkimbo

Should be able to boot into win at 4.6Ghz cpu auto volts and 3.6Ghz ring auto volts (ram at whatever).

Then use app to drop multi to 45 and it will be good for stability. Thats what im doing now (keep finding new configs LOL).

Found this new config for Godlike board;

Set 46 multi in bios, auto volts.

Boots into desktop and runs apps but not benchmark stable.

Use Command Center to drop multi to 45, volt stays same.

Benchmark stable, and uptime stable. (X265, realbench, games etc).

IF i set 45 multi in bios, the volts are too low at auto.

Boots into desktop, not benchmark stable.

dropping to 44 multi in command center not benchmark stable either

seems that 46 multi voltage is the stable volts for 4.4Ghz and up. Need better WC for 4.6 stability though.

Im only expermenting with auto settings, and there is reason for it.


----------



## kizwan

Anyone know at what voltage the cpu start to degrade?


----------



## mus1mus

A lot of HE users here avoid that phenomenon. So a few may have seen it happen.


----------



## Streetdragon

IF you hodld it cool enough. like 70C on cores, 1,3 is fine. over 1,3 it CAN start to degrade slowly. But if the Temps are ok... no problems at 1,3 +-0,05V if you can cool it


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Nicely Done!


Thanks buddy. It got invalidated unfortunately with the excuse that I forgot to add the CPUZ screenshot. I submitted it straight from the bench.










Oh bloody well. Lets hope it will be another cold night tonight.


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Anyone know at what voltage the cpu start to degrade?


Going to depend on other factors than just voltage. Temperature and current draw (type of load) are very nearly as important. Individual samples will have different tolerances as well.

For _most_ real-world use and modest stress testing, I'd probably say 1.3v is safe for most parts, with regard to vcore. For more demanding use, you may need to limit things further.

Of more concern, from my experience, is vcache, vccsa, and any additional reserved voltages that the OC Sockets manipulate. There is more disagreement and possibly more variance in what is safe here.


----------



## mus1mus

I can only say, stay away from 1.4VCore level (absolute) if you wanna keep the chip's integrity 24/7 and at least 2 years. No matter what.

Or simply stop when frequency scaling to Voltage takes a hit.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I can only say, stay away from 1.4VCore level (absolute) if you wanna keep the chip's integrity 24/7 and at least 2 years. No matter what.
> 
> Or simply *stop when frequency scaling to Voltage takes a hit*.


Very sage advise.
Once the mV/Hz line-curve starts to get real non-linear, the chip is out of it's comfort zone for durability and efficiency..


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Very sage advise.
> Once the mV/Hz line-curve starts to get real non-linear, the chip is out of it's comfort zone for durability and efficiency..


Took it from you, sensei.

arigatou gozaimasu


----------



## Tobe404

So 4.0Ghz seems stable around 1.075v, 4.3Ghz seems stable at around 1.175v. and 4.4Ghz seems stable around 1.2v give or take.
For 4.5 I needed about 1.25v and I don't really want to run that high a volts through the CPU 24/7. Or even when benching to be honest. Highest I've seen the cores was about 75c (with the rest about 70c or below)

Out of those which would you pick? For 24/7 use and it should be safe for the life of the chip / my next upgrade?


----------



## Silent Scone

I've been running 4.4 at 1.2v since launch


----------



## Tobe404

I guess anything up to about 1.25v is considered 24/7 safe then... I mean the board itself in Auto OC mode had the volts at 1.25 for 4.1Ghz out of the box.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Well, I got Vcache and Vccin down, but vcore had to go up 10mv it seems like.

Still not the worst 5960X out there, even if it feels so now









4.5Ghz 1.210V, Cache 4.0Ghz 1.100V VCCIN 1.888V LLC 7.


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tobe404*
> 
> I guess anything up to about 1.25v is considered 24/7 safe then... I mean the board itself in Auto OC mode had the volts at 1.25 for 4.1Ghz out of the box.


Pretty safe. Running since the beginning [email protected], no problems at all and temps are great. Now running [email protected] and temps are still great.

I see you got a X61 Kraken which is much better than my H100i afaik, so as long as temps are good, you are fine.


----------



## Tobe404

Yeah even at 1.285v (highest I was game enough to push voltage for 4.6Ghz) most of the time in most bench/stress test programs the it's around 60-65c but in Aida64 for runs in the hours range I've seen as high as 77c on one core and the rest of the cores below 75c (that was on a hot day too). From what I've read as long as the temp is under 80c and volts are under 1.3v it's all good.

Still reckon I'm going to limit myself to max of 1.25v though because from 4.5 to 4.6 pretty sure I'd need 1.3v for 4.6 to be properly stable and that it's just not worth it IMO.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koniakki*
> 
> Thanks buddy. It got invalidated unfortunately with the excuse that I forgot to add the CPUZ screenshot. I submitted it straight from the bench.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh bloody well. Lets hope it will be another cold night tonight.


before hitting the send to hwbot thing, open Z to the cpu and a second to the memory tabs (ideally a third on the MB tab)... yeah, in all the excitement we forget what's needed for an entry.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Took it from you, sensei.
> 
> arigatou gozaimasu


domo.


----------



## st0necold

Okay guys. Got some results now after trying a few different things... this was not as easy as my old 4790k but here's what I have so far.

- Tried 40 multi, 40 cache, blue screen when running OCCT after a few mins. (voltage was 1.19 I believe.) and got BSOD...
- Tried to set vcore at 1.2 and 40, 40 again... same quick BSOD..
- Reset uefi, tried "4.0ghz OC Tweaker preset+Xmp"...booted to windows, temps seem normal.. got a BSOD though when loading cpuz.
- Now here's what's strange... I once again reset the UEFI... and only selected the 4.2 turbo preset...

I booted into Windows, everything seems fine... I check the clocks with cpuz/hwinfo and it's hitting 4.2 and the temps are the same as stock... so after that I said let's see if I can get a bench session on 3dmark in and here's the result (this was my fastest run ever. and I didn't even get to OC my classys yet.)



So I am actually thinking maybe I had too many volts at 4.0ghz?? I would have thought 4.2 wasn't even going to boot after I was getting BSOD's attempting 4.0. I am going to now try OCCT with this setting and report back. The temps i'm showing right now are identical to the 3.0ghz stock status the chip was in this morning... so I'm very pleased at this point.

*Update*

I crossed my fingers and fired up OCCT... epecting a bsod within seconds (like my attempts at 4.0).. I was shocked when the test lasted... I gave it 6 and a half minutes... mid 70's on some cores. Here's a screenshot. Kind of stumped why I couldn't pull off a 4.0 but 4.2 doesn't hang up. I believe the volts are 1.18 right now (vcore) for this preset. Might try 4.3 or 4.4 next.


----------



## Kimir

Too many uncertainty in here. Did you touch cache voltage at all in your firsts attempt? Does the preset even OC the cache at all?


----------



## Nizzen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tobe404*
> 
> I guess anything up to about 1.25v is considered 24/7 safe then... I mean the board itself in Auto OC mode had the volts at 1.25 for 4.1Ghz out of the box.


This is not "safesystems.net"
This is OCN


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nizzen*
> 
> This is not "safesystems.net"
> This is OCN


safevoltage.net...


----------



## Nizzen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> safevoltage.net...


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tobe404*
> 
> So 4.0Ghz seems stable around 1.075v, 4.3Ghz seems stable at around 1.175v. and 4.4Ghz seems stable around 1.2v give or take.
> For 4.5 I needed about 1.25v and I don't really want to run that high a volts through the CPU 24/7. Or even when benching to be honest. Highest I've seen the cores was about 75c (with the rest about 70c or below)
> 
> Out of those which would you pick? For 24/7 use and it should be safe for the life of the chip / my next upgrade?


I had a similar choice to make and picked the 4.4Ghz 1.2'ish option. Getting the 4.4 oc to be fully stable caused me to up the voltage up from 1.95 (where is was mostly stable) to the 1.21 level its at know (where it can run p95 v287 but temps are out-of-control so i don't let it).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nizzen*
> 
> This is not "safesystems.net"
> This is OCN


But not all overclocks are extreme. So much performance is left on the table with stock clocks. Personally, I just want to pick up most of that but otherwise not really push it too much.


----------



## Tobe404

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> I had a similar choice to make and picked the 4.4Ghz 1.2'ish option. Getting the 4.4 oc to be fully stable caused me to up the voltage up from 1.95 (where is was mostly stable) to the 1.21 level its at know (where it can run p95 v287 but temps are out-of-control so i don't let it).
> But not all overclocks are extreme. So much performance is left on the table with stock clocks. Personally, I just want to pick up most of that but otherwise not really push it too much.


What were the temps at?


----------



## Silent Scone




----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> Personally, I just want to pick up most of that but otherwise not really push it too much.


Same here.


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tobe404*
> 
> What were the temps at?


The out-of-control p95 v287 temps are scary, package can get into the low of 90s, cores up into mid to high 80s. I don't let it run like that for too long, mere minutes. In fact I've only done it once and don't think i'll do it again.

Otherwise, temps are reasonable. Stress test like occt or x265 result in temps hovereing around 70c, generally a little less but the hotter cores can peak up to 75.

ps. About p95 w avx2, would you expect your pc cooling to maintain integrity if you stress it to the max on the hottest day of the year in death valley? I look at p95 w avx2 kind of like that.


----------



## st0necold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Too many uncertainty in here. Did you touch cache voltage at all in your firsts attempt? Does the preset even OC the cache at all?


First attempt I didn't touch cache voltage, the second attempt I followed a guide on here and I had the cache voltage at 1.3...

I am going to check the preset's specs right now. All of the stock presets seem to work fine but if I load UEFI defaults and change multi to 40 and vcore to 1.2 it BSOD's after starting OCCT.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> The out-of-control p95 v287 temps are scary, package can get into the low of 90s, cores up into mid to high 80s. I don't let it run like that for too long, mere minutes. In fact I've only done it once and don't think i'll do it again.


Please don't run Prime95. It's the equivalent of sitting inside of an oven instead of a sauna. Instead a mix of random stuff is much better, x265 4K benchmark, h.264 stress test, SuperPI (rough "quick" RAM testing), video games, etc. Prime95 is highly synthetic and not very nice to the CPU, no matter what cooling you're using. TJmax is ~97C, but never actually let it get anywhere near that, stay below 80C for the Core Temps at all costs. It's a combo of current and temperature which harms the CPU, and Prime95 drives both up to ridiculous levels.


----------



## st0necold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Too many uncertainty in here. Did you touch cache voltage at all in your firsts attempt? Does the preset even OC the cache at all?


Kimir just checked the bios for current 4.2 turbo settings here's what I show.

4200mhz/ 3000 MHz/ 100.0mhz
Cpu/cache/bclk
42 core
30 cpu cache
1.22v adaptive
2133mhz for target memory


----------



## Silent Scone

I'm experimenting with HCI with 32GB as haven't really found the patience till recently. Memory error at 145% after successfully passing GSAT for multiple 1 hour passes.

I am trusting @Praz' extensive experience with GSAT and have raised cache 20mv and retesting. AIDA as a cache test is less cut and dry with more memory to hand perhaps. I hope you're right Praz as I don't think I have enough years left in me to run through HCI too often


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I'm experimenting with HCI with 32GB as haven't really found the patience till recently. Memory error at 145% after successfully passing GSAT for multiple 1 hour passes.
> 
> I am trusting @Praz' extensive experience with GSAT and have raised cache 20mv and retesting. AIDA as a cache test is less cut and dry with more memory to hand perhaps. I hope you're right Praz as I don't think I have enough years left in me to run through HCI too often


32GB with HCI... be patient!








although I'm using 8 sticks, a slight bump in both vccio's may have been the fix in my case (tho I'm probably running a higher VDIMM than most would tolerate).


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 32GB with HCI... be patient!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> although I'm using 8 sticks, a slight bump in both vccio's may have been the fix in my case (tho I'm probably running a higher VDIMM than most would tolerate).


Patience doesn't cut it lol.



200% pass is good enough for me. Check the up time, 2h40m lol.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Patience doesn't cut it lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 200% pass is good enough for me. Check the up time, 2h40m lol.


faster than 8 sticks for sure!

QED.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

I just fire it up before I go to bed or go to work, never notice how long it takes.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Patience doesn't cut it lol.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 200% pass is good enough for me. Check the up time, 2h40m lol.


Man 200% is that all I needed, I let mine get to 2000% tested before I stopped it








Though I didn't need to, freaked out when I was playing SOMA, it had a crash (0xc000005 error), went and tested everything again with stressapptest and HCI, which all passed,
should of Googled first, it a common problem









Is there any real benefit of changing my command rate from 2T to 1T without changing any other settings, I did notice a slight improvement when I did a cache benchmark, but that's it.


----------



## st0necold

Well i'm a little stumped... the new BF4 map keeps locking up my system and restarting... *no bsod, just black screen and instant reboot or frozen game. I've removed all overclocks, reset csmos, and the new map keeps crashing. Not sure what's going on hope to figure this one out tomorrow. I'm hoping it's a driver issue as I don't think I broke my 5960x and its just this "new map"


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *st0necold*
> 
> Well i'm a little stumped... the new BF4 map keeps locking up my system and restarting... *no bsod, just black screen and instant reboot or frozen game. I've removed all overclocks, reset csmos, and the new map keeps crashing. Not sure what's going on hope to figure this one out tomorrow. I'm hoping it's a driver issue as I don't think I broke my 5960x and its just this "new map"


Something wrong there I have no problem with "new map " playing that map 4h last night its awesome


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *st0necold*
> 
> Well i'm a little stumped... the new BF4 map keeps locking up my system and restarting... *no bsod, just black screen and instant reboot or frozen game. I've removed all overclocks, reset csmos, and the new map keeps crashing. Not sure what's going on hope to figure this one out tomorrow. I'm hoping it's a driver issue as I don't think I broke my 5960x and its just this "new map"


Just saw this:

BAD SLI Drivers From NVidia





Could be that too...


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> Man 200% is that all I needed, I let mine get to 2000% tested before I stopped it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Though I didn't need to, freaked out when I was playing SOMA, it had a crash (0xc000005 error), went and tested everything again with stressapptest and HCI, which all passed,
> should of Googled first, it a common problem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is there any real benefit of changing my command rate from 2T to 1T without changing any other settings, I did notice a slight improvement when I did a cache benchmark, but that's it.


C5 isn't always instability but is normally memory or cache related if so

2000% with 32gb is just not worth while when testing between settings. I still trust GSAT over it. Raising cache I didn't receive a single error in my second pass
Should always try to run 1T if possible.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> C5 isn't always instability but is normally memory or cache related if so
> 
> 2000% with 32gb is just not worth while when testing between settings. I still trust GSAT over it. Raising cache I didn't receive a single error in my second pass.


True
I was able to game after passing the tests with no crashes ( GTA V for a few hours and finished The Park which is a Unreal 4 Engine game, demanding on the CPU that's for sure..lol)
I figured that if any game is going to crash the system it would be GTA V.

Also found this on the SOMA steam forums:
https://steamcommunity.com/app/282140/discussions/0/517142892049836045/
"Same here. Crashes randomly, around 10-30 minutes or so.
In the event viewer see the following, plus a ton of nvlddmkm error events.

Faulting application name: Soma.exe, version: 0.0.0.0, time stamp: 0x56057334
Faulting module name: nvoglv64.DLL, version: 10.18.13.5582, time stamp: 0x55dc6ef7
Exception code: 0xc0000005"

Dodgy games make it hard to test your system..


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> True
> I was able to game after passing the tests with no crashes ( GTA V for a few hours and finished The Park which is a Unreal 4 Engine game, demanding on the CPU that's for sure..lol)
> I figured that if any game is going to crash the system it would be GTA V.
> 
> Also found this on the SOMA steam forums:
> https://steamcommunity.com/app/282140/discussions/0/517142892049836045/
> "Same here. Crashes randomly, around 10-30 minutes or so.
> In the event viewer see the following, plus a ton of nvlddmkm error events.
> 
> Faulting application name: Soma.exe, version: 0.0.0.0, time stamp: 0x56057334
> Faulting module name: nvoglv64.DLL, version: 10.18.13.5582, time stamp: 0x55dc6ef7
> Exception code: 0xc0000005"
> 
> Dodgy games make it hard to test your system..


Don't take this as a 'works on my machine' award, but at the games launch I was able to play through the entire game which is roughly about 9 to 10 hours playtime without a single crash. Had some horrific performance issues with multiple light sources though. Maybe try rolling back to the previous driver


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Don't take this as a 'works on my machine' award, but at the games launch I was able to play through the entire game which is roughly about 9 to 10 hours playtime without a single crash. Had some horrific performance issues with multiple light sources though. Maybe try rolling back to the previous driver


Yeah I was able to play it fine on the previous driver, but after a clean Windows 10 install I just went straight for the latest driver.
I also made the mistake of upping the MSAA to max, and runs like a turd, better with the latest patch, but still horrible for a GTX980ti..lol..

I was more poking fun at myself with the last post, I went stress testing like a maniac after the first game I played crashed..








Heck I spent most of last night encoding Bluray's to x264 with Handbrake and my system never crashed....(ones I own to put on the media centre







)

So far every other game has been fine with no crashes..

You know what I did find interesting though, I upped my VCCSA from 1.050v to 1.070v, and the AIDA64 Memory/Cache benchmark showed a better result, nothing to dance a jig about though..lol

VCCSA 1.050v


VCCSA 1.070v


----------



## Silent Scone

That difference is well within margin between runs, stop raising it lol


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> That difference is well within margin between runs, stop raising it lol


Yeah I figured that, you slap me for being silly now, that damn OCD...lol.
Probably should of put a little more into the cache, though 1.060v with a +0.001v offset should be heaps for 3.3Ghz, though this is a MSI board and defaults the cache to 3Ghz....lol..


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> About p95 w avx2, would you expect your pc cooling to maintain integrity if you stress it to the max on the hottest day of the year in death valley?.


I stress test with P95 28.7 in ~35C ambients and my sig system could encode for dozens of hours on end in ambient temperatures that would kill me.

The system needs to be able to do what I leave it to do if AC fails in the summer and I am not around to do anything about it for days or weeks at a time. If I am gone for all of August and I have 300 hours of encoding queued up, I expect to come back and see them all finished, without error, even if the AC crapped out five minutes after I left and it was 105F in my computer room the entire time.

If I lived in Death Valley, I'd figure out what my worst case ambients could ever be, and I'd test in those. I'd probably need another 25% margin in my PSU and I'd likely have to knock 200MHz off my OC, as well as work some redundancy in to my cooling (pump in this AIO is a single point of failure I don't like) but I could get consumer parts to work reliably in ~50C ambients, while appreciably OCed.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> That difference is well within margin between runs, stop raising it lol


Agreed. AIDA's cachmem test is not perfectly repeatable.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> I stress test with P95 28.7 in ~35C ambients and my sig system could encode for dozens of hours on end in ambient temperatures that would kill me.
> 
> The system needs to be able to do what I leave it to do if AC fails in the summer and I am not around to do anything about it for days or weeks at a time. If I am gone for all of August and I have 300 hours of encoding queued up, I expect to come back and see them all finished, without error, even if the AC crapped out five minutes after I left and it was 105F in my computer room the entire time.
> 
> If I lived in Death Valley, I'd figure out what my worst case ambients could ever be, and I'd test in those. I'd probably need another 25% margin in my PSU and I'd likely have to knock 200MHz off my OC, as well as work some redundancy in to my cooling (pump in this AIO is a single point of failure I don't like) but I could get consumer parts to work reliably in ~50C ambients, while appreciably OCed.
> Agreed. *AIDA's cachmem test is not perfectly repeatable*.


it's very repeatable - the guys at AIDA advise that _significant_ difference is >=2% (so 1000 at a score of 50,000







)


----------



## st0necold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Something wrong there I have no problem with "new map " playing that map 4h last night its awesome


What drivers are you using bro?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *st0necold*
> 
> What drivers are you using bro?


358.50 WHQL with shadowplay off









make sure punkbuster updated to the latest version + the directX file in bf4 folder installed


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> it's very repeatable - the guys at AIDA advise that _significant_ difference is >=2% (so 1000 at a score of 50,000
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


2% is a big spread.

I see a 0.3% spread, or less, between runs done after a clean reboot on a lean, but not stripped, system.

Perfectly repeatable, in the sense I meant, would be a variance lower than the test would normally report...less than 1MiB/s.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> 2% is a big spread.
> 
> I see a 0.3% spread, or less, between runs done after a clean reboot on a lean, but not stripped, system.
> 
> Perfectly repeatable, in the sense I meant, would be a variance lower than the test would normally report...less than 1MiB/s.


I too think it is perfectly repeatable. I think we are talking about 2 different things tho... impact of test initial conditions and statistically significant different results (p value captures most of this)
Yeah - I chatted with Tamas regarding the "significant figures" issues in the math that is done in the routine. The 2% is probably what would/should be considered a statistically different throughput value when the (huge) "open field" dataset is distilled. Tho, more folks should run the report wizard and sub the results to Finalwire.


----------



## Silent Scone

It's a great tool but I do think people cling to it too much when working with memory


----------



## cookiesowns

Eh. Repeatability depending on how you run the test and what background apps you have. Obviously marginally/non unconditionally stable overclocks will affect scores too.

That said, for those questioning GSAT, I wouldn't. GSAT is awesome when you have more than 16GB of RAM. Running HCI 64GB is worse than waiting for paint to dry.

One overnighter is less than 200% running @ 4.5 cache with 64GB @ C13 2666.

I do GSAT 1hr - 2hr depending on how different my settings are, and then run A64 cache for 2+ hours, and then test real bench max mem for as long as I can suffer.

So far my overclock has been stable since putting the rig together, even backed down my CPU VCore back to 1.195V @ 4.6 / 4.3 cache @ 1.19V. 1.88 VCCIN L6.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> Eh. Repeatability depending on how you run the test and what background apps you have. Obviously marginally/non unconditionally stable overclocks will affect scores too.
> 
> That said, for those questioning GSAT, I wouldn't. GSAT is awesome when you have more than 16GB of RAM. *Running HCI 64GB is worse than waiting for paint to dry.*
> 
> One overnighter is less than 200% running @ 4.5 cache with 64GB @ C13 2666.
> 
> I do GSAT 1hr - 2hr depending on how different my settings are, and then run A64 cache for 2+ hours, and then test real bench max mem for as long as I can suffer.
> 
> So far my overclock has been stable since putting the rig together, even backed down my CPU VCore back to 1.195V @ 4.6 / 4.3 cache @ 1.19V. 1.88 VCCIN L6.


64GB is more like watching paint dry, weather and peel.









only "question" re GSAT is, IMO, not run in a windows environment.


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 64GB is more like watching paint dry, weather and peel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> only "question" re GSAT is, IMO, not run in a windows environment.


Heh. Yeah, but that stability differential can be supplemented by other stress tests like Real Bench, Aida. You always want to test in isolation first anyways right..

Once you've fully tested in isolation, then general daily workloads + some memory intensive stressors will definitely bulletproof your settings.


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Tho, more folks should run the report wizard and sub the results to Finalwire.


Not a bad idea.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> It's a great tool but I do think people cling to it too much when working with memory


I just run it (and some other benchmarks) to make sure my changes have a net positive effect. Most any individual change is well below the threshold of perception, but together they add up...the benching is there to make sure each individual change is doing something. That's why it's important it's as repeatable as possible.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> Not a bad idea.
> I just run it (and some other benchmarks) to make sure my changes have a net positive effect. Most any individual change is well below the threshold of perception, but together they add up...the benching is there to make sure each individual change is doing something. That's why it's important it's as repeatable as possible.


It's definitely a great tool no denying that. See a lot of people get hung up on throughput numbers though.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 64GB is more like watching paint dry, weather and peel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> only "question" re GSAT is, IMO, not run in a windows environment.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> Heh. Yeah, but that stability differential can be supplemented by other stress tests like Real Bench, Aida. You always want to test in isolation first anyways right..
> 
> Once you've fully tested in isolation, then general daily workloads + some memory intensive stressors will definitely bulletproof your settings.


The one error I received within 150% wasn't repeatable on my second pass once cache was raised. In all honesty, which or whatever is the case - I think GSAT 2 hours is more than sufficient as a memory stresser. I had ran AIDA with 32GB for 2 hours but I would imagine with more memory present, more time may be needed. Problem with cache is it'll take any amount of time till accessed at point of failure. These things take time, and with more memory I suppose requires more patience in general lol.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> You know what I did find interesting though, I upped my VCCSA from 1.050v to 1.070v, and the AIDA64 Memory/Cache benchmark showed a better result, nothing to dance a jig about though..lol


Have you considered dropping from CR2 to CR1? If you want better numbers, seems like that might help a little.


----------



## Blameless

T2 command rate is usually the first change I make when using more than one rank per channel, but something is usually wrong if a single, single rank, DIMM per channel can't do T1 at moderate OCs.


----------



## k2blazer

Hello,

Recently oc'd my 5820k and it's currently at 4.5ghz at around 1.26vcore*, I've ran Asus Realbench benchmark for 5 continuous runs twice and ran the stress testing side for around 45 minutes with no errors.

Would you fellas consider this as stable or should I carry on?
http://valid.x86.fr/giujfj


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> Heh. Yeah, but that stability differential can be supplemented by other stress tests like Real Bench, Aida. *You always want to test in isolation first anyways right..
> *
> Once you've fully tested in isolation, then general daily workloads + some memory intensive stressors will definitely bulletproof your settings.


Lol - I'll give ya the nod because of the "first" qualifier.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k2blazer*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> Recently oc'd my 5820k and it's currently at 4.5ghz at around 1.26vcore*, I've ran Asus Realbench benchmark for 5 continuous runs twice and ran the stress testing side for around 45 minutes with no errors.
> 
> Would you fellas consider this as stable or should I carry on?
> http://valid.x86.fr/giujfj


depending on how you intend to use it... sure if it's basically a gaming rig (only your games will know for sure). If you were controlling the power distribution at last night's World Series game... you'd probably be answering questions in the "C" offices right now.


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> I stress test with P95 28.7 in ~35C ambients and my sig system could encode for dozens of hours on end in ambient temperatures that would kill me.
> 
> The system needs to be able to do what I leave it to do if AC fails in the summer and I am not around to do anything about it for days or weeks at a time. If I am gone for all of August and I have 300 hours of encoding queued up, I expect to come back and see them all finished, without error, even if the AC crapped out five minutes after I left and it was 105F in my computer room the entire time.
> 
> If I lived in Death Valley, I'd figure out what my worst case ambients could ever be, and I'd test in those. I'd probably need another 25% margin in my PSU and I'd likely have to knock 200MHz off my OC, as well as work some redundancy in to my cooling (pump in this AIO is a single point of failure I don't like) but I could get consumer parts to work reliably in ~50C ambients, while appreciably OCed.


I don't have those kind of environmental hardening requirements for my gaming rig. If it's too hot in my house, I'm going to leave and go swimming or to a movie or something and I have no reason to leave my PC on to boil an ocean of bits. I very willingly give up the ability for it to function in such harsh conditions for an extra 300Mhz in nominal conditions.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k2blazer*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> Recently oc'd my 5820k and it's currently at 4.5ghz at around 1.26vcore*, I've ran Asus Realbench benchmark for 5 continuous runs twice and ran the stress testing side for around 45 minutes with no errors.
> 
> Would you fellas consider this as stable or should I carry on?
> http://valid.x86.fr/giujfj


I wouldn't suggest taking it to hell and back, but I'd say run it thru a few other stess testers before calling it soup, different testers pick on different things.
- OCCT
- x265 bench
- GSAT
- Aida
- p95 (with avx disabled or an older pre-avx version of p95)
My oc had a more difficult time with occt than some of the others.


----------



## st0necold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> 358.50 WHQL with shadowplay off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> make sure punkbuster updated to the latest version + the directX file in bf4 folder installed


Thanks.. I've been going at it all morning... formatted all my ssd's and installed windows 8. I was getting constant freezes but after getting the ASRock drivers + Intel RST drivers it seems to have slowed down. I'm finishing downloading the new update on BF4 and i'll give it a try again...

Every time my rig would freeze... I'd notice a "rainbow" blotted title bar on the top of my screen. I haven't touched any hardware so i'm really hoping I have a driver/software issue because I don't know what the culprit could be.

Turned the OC off yesterday when bf4 community ops started freezing, and stock it was the same deal.... I doubt I fried my cpu with a 1.18 4.2 OC for a few hours. Ugh.

Maybe I didn't pick the best mobo? (rig in sig)


----------



## sblantipodi

is there a reason why most people use HwBot 265 benchmark here?
is it good to test for stability/temperature? or you use it just to see the performance?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *st0necold*
> 
> Thanks.. I've been going at it all morning... formatted all my ssd's and installed windows 8. I was getting constant freezes but after getting the ASRock drivers + Intel RST drivers it seems to have slowed down. I'm finishing downloading the new update on BF4 and i'll give it a try again...
> 
> Every time my rig would freeze... I'd notice a "rainbow" blotted title bar on the top of my screen. I haven't touched any hardware so i'm really hoping I have a driver/software issue because I don't know what the culprit could be.
> 
> Turned the OC off yesterday when bf4 community ops started freezing, and stock it was the same deal.... I doubt I fried my cpu with a 1.18 4.2 OC for a few hours. Ugh.
> 
> Maybe I didn't pick the best mobo? (rig in sig)


hmmm are you sure you have no stability issue with IMC ? drop the memory to 2133 and test again .. anyway i have this problem before freeze I just change all sata cable and its gone sound crazy but no idea


----------



## ThisMaySting

Hi everyone. New to this club and, well, been about ten years since I have used Intel, and it's really really really good to be back on board.

I own the 5820k at the moment running on a MSI X99A SLI Krait Edition motherboard with 32GB (4x8) Mushkin Blackline Enhanced RAM running at 2666 MHz. My CPU is currently overclocked to 4.5 GHZ using an Uncore of 3100 MHz. Current and very stable (20 runs IBT AVX maximum) core voltage is 1.238v. This is with LLC at, damn it's not 75% but not 100%, please forgive me because I have gone through a lot of trial and error and research out the wazoo before I even attempted the overclock, having come from AMD for so long...

I want to say it's 90%, either way, at 4.5GHz this thing runs like a champ. I built a custom liquid cooling loop in a Storm Trooper case consisting of two Alphacool 240mm x 80mm Monsta radiators, a Swiftech MCP 655 PWM, and an EK Supremacy EVO CPU water block.

I believe right now I have my uncore (ring) voltage set to 1.1-ish, honestly again this is being typed off of my head, I don't yet have screenshots of BIOS to refer to. The RAM is out of the box 2800MHz, but at 2666MHz I upped the voltage a hair from stock 1.2 to about 1.23 just to help it along. I am NOT using ANY Adaptive voltages, everything is + offset by .01 and I believe my ring voltage offset I set to + .001 to be safe. My VCCIN is set at 1.9v right now but I am going to experiment with 1.85 and see if I can remain stable.

Now, to me, 1.238 Vcore at 4.5GHz is pretty good. My problem is, I want to hit 4.6GHz, we all know the itch. I am very close to 1.3 volts, uncomfortably close, 1.29 volts, and STILL not stable at 4.6GHz. Granted I am under liquid and it's not an all in one and my temperatures when running OCCT and IBT never reach over 73 Celsius on my hottest core, I question the sanity and validity of raising the Vcore to 1.30 or higher to gain 100MHz per core.

I am not changing any uncore frequency when I attempt 4.6, and I am not changing anything else literally but vcore. I am looking for opinions here. Again, I have not worked with Pentium for quite some time and honestly I don't want to go overboard with vcore as I don't want to hinder the overall lifespan of the CPU. I am quite happy with the stability at 4.5GHz, but if there's something I can do differently rather than just beat the crap out of vcore in order to get this to 4.6GHz, I'd love to hear it.

Here's some pics in the spoiler just to show this little beast off...very very very very happy to be back with Intel/Pentium, did I already mention that?










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThisMaySting*
> 
> Now, to me, 1.238 Vcore at 4.5GHz is pretty good. My problem is, I want to hit 4.6GHz, we all know the itch. I am very close to 1.3 volts, uncomfortably close, 1.29 volts, and STILL not stable at 4.6GHz. Granted I am under liquid and it's not an all in one and my temperatures when running OCCT and IBT never reach over 73 Celsius on my hottest core, I question the sanity and validity of raising the Vcore to 1.30 or higher to gain 100MHz per core.


Looks like you're hitting the voltage wall (exponential increase in voltage needed to stabilise a bump in frequency). You could try and push VCCIN up to 2.00V (assuming VCCIN Vdroop under max load is ~40mV) and try again, otherwise I'd focus on trying to bump up cache frequency a little (no O.C. socket so your mileage will be extremely limited). Also IIRC, 1.10V uncore/ring voltage is quite high for stock cache clocks. You can also afford to push RAM voltage up to 1.4V with no worry, as long as your case has even the slightest of ventilation. Start off with 1.35V and see how far you can go with that.

---

Oh, forgot to update about the G.Skill kit. So yeah, did a 7z compression with an old 2400MHz 14-16-16-38 CR2 1.35V kit and got an average of 9:48 compression time. Did around 15 odd runs with a LiveUSB Linux Mint drive, so that was 15 times doing apt-get stresstestapp, got real boring.

With this new 3200MHz kit, with 15-17-18-42 CR1 1.40V kit, got a new compression time averaged to 9:33, so that's a saving of 15 seconds, i.e. ~2-3% improvement, all other factors being equal. Simple settings, with an XMP profile set and no tuning of secondary and tertiary timings. I guess with a little time and effort put into tuning 2' and 3' timings, I can eek a little more out. Need a little bit of advice for them 2' and 3' timings, jpm.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Oh, forgot to update about the G.Skill kit. So yeah, did a 7z compression with an old 2400MHz 14-16-16-38 CR2 1.35V kit and got an average of 9:48 compression time.
> 
> With this new 3200MHz kit, with 15-17-18-42 CR1 1.40V kit, got a new compression time averaged to 9:33, so that's a saving of 15 seconds, i.e. ~2-3% improvement, all other factors being equal. Simple settings, with an XMP profile set and no tuning of secondary and tertiary timings. I guess with a little time and effort put into tuning 2' and 3' timings, I can eek a little more out. Need a little bit of advice for them 2' and 3' timings, jpm.


lol - Is that the 32GB kit? Easiest way forward with 2nds and 3rds would be to load a preset- just for those timings and set the primaries where you have them stable. But you need a ROG MB to get presets. IMO, tRTP - lower this step wise, most kits can do 4; then tFAW - should be no lower that x4 tRTP... expect +50mV or more for the combo. Once you have those three. I'm pretty sure that GS kit is Samsung? (check aid64 "SPD" tab). once you have tRTP lowered, set tRAS to CAS+tRTP+tRCD (+/-2) to avoid having the MB correct a timing error (which we cannot see the subed value!).
I have hynix on the x99, so sharing presets from that rig's 3200 settings would not work with the ram that's in there. I think scone and cookie have samsung?


----------



## Armxnian

I updated my bios and forgot that it resets all the settings...
Anyway I got most everything working, but I can't get 30x on cache or 1T on my ram anymore. What is a common vcssa? I got it to boot once at those settings but it didn't after an ac cycle. Oh and my cinebench score dropped by 100 points...

EDIT: Nevermind about the cinebench, stupid geforce experience in the background taking up 10% cpu...
Ram went from 1t to 2t and uncore from 30 to 29. Changelog said improved stability. I guess Asus made it harder to pass boot tests and settings that were supposedly stable before actually weren't.


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThisMaySting*
> 
> Here's some pics in the spoiler just to show this little beast off...very very very very happy to be back with Intel/Pentium, did I already mention that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Very nice little beast you have there, cool case


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> lol - Is that the 32GB kit? Easiest way forward with 2nds and 3rds would be to load a preset- just for those timings and set the primaries where you have them stable. But you need a ROG MB to get presets. IMO, tRTP - lower this step wise, most kits can do 4; then tFAW - should be no lower that x4 tRTP... expect +50mV or more for the combo. Once you have those three. I'm pretty sure that GS kit is Samsung? (check aid64 "SPD" tab). once you have tRTP lowered, set tRAS to CAS+tRTP+tRCD (+/-2) to avoid having the MB correct a timing error (which we cannot see the subed value!).
> I have hynix on the x99, so sharing presets from that rig's 3200 settings would not work with the ram that's in there. I think scone and cookie have samsung?


Yep, it's the most recent G.Skill kit they announced a while back - the Trident Z. Dual ranked Sammies. Got the primaries as low as they'll go with 1.4V, pushing anything down just brings up a plethora of stressapptest errors. Never gone above 1.4V yet, and these modules have temp. sensors too. Not too sure how well these ICs scale with voltage. This is what I got so far:


----------



## devilhead

Got new waterblock - heatkiller 4 pro, time to change my old ek supremacy.
But now i need to decide which thermal paste to use







both of them are good.


----------



## Streetdragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devilhead*
> 
> Got new waterblock - heatkiller 4 pro, time to change my old ek supremacy.
> But now i need to decide which thermal paste to use
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> both of them are good.


If you know what you are doing and the block is not alumium... use Liquid metal.


----------



## Kimir

Team grizzly here. Not a fan of liquid metal on ihs


----------



## devilhead

I have liquid ultra, but i use just for naked die







Maybe this time i will use thermal grizzly


----------



## ThisMaySting

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devilhead*
> 
> Got new waterblock - heatkiller 4 pro, time to change my old ek supremacy.
> But now i need to decide which thermal paste to use
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> both of them are good.


Any particular reason youre replacing the Supremacy EVO with th Heatkiller? I was planning on Heatkiller GPU blocks and GPU backplates, but in my research (some of which was a member here who did a line up of waterblocks in 2015), it seemed te EK won as far as temps across most if not all socket platforms.

Call me an amateur because, though the tests were controlled, I do not recall what pump/head pressure was being sed for these tests, and I am wondering if that may have something to do with your decision. I have not researched the Heatkiller CPU block as of late, and being at work right now, I wont be able to until later...

Very curious as to what yor results are too!!! Hope all goes well!!!

EDIT: For what it is worth, I use Kryonaut.


----------



## moorhen2

Grizzly here too.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Hello guys

I'm just looking for a 32GB kit for my 5820k! which one of those the best ?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820233718&cm_re=ddr4-_-20-233-718-_-Product

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231796&cm_re=ddr4-_-20-231-796-_-Product

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820011118&cm_re=ddr4-_-20-011-118-_-Product

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231889&cm_re=ddr4-_-20-231-889-_-Product

Which one have an OC headroom ? my aim for 2666mhz CL15.. ( I love corsair memory but also the new Gskill Ripjaws V cool ) will order in the next week almost


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Team grizzly here. Not a fan of liquid metal on ihs


lol - I have an 11.1g syringe, but no need to use it yet,


----------



## Blameless

Kryonaut is something I've been wanting to try, but I've got so much other decent stuff still on hand I'm having difficulty justifying buying more TIM.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> I very willingly give up the ability for it to function in such harsh conditions for an extra 300Mhz in nominal conditions.


Most people would, and that's fine. Ultimately we are all taking our personal needs and wants into account when deciding what is an acceptable assurance of stability and reliability.


----------



## Johan45

Hey guys, just introducing myself, some will be familiar with me but this is new territory. Have a SOC Champion inbound , 5960x is in the works and still have to pick some ram. Should be up and running by the end of next week.. Hopefully any way.


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> lol - I have an 11.1g syringe, but no need to use it yet,


I have used mine twice already. First time I put too much by using the applicator and had horrible temps. So I re-did the TIM job with my usual dot in the center and my temp seems normal since then.
I didn't used it when I was with the air cooler as I knew I was going to watercool it tho. The Shin-Etsu was doing good with the NH-D14 btw.


----------



## cookiesowns

Honestly. I don't think grizzly is worth it unless you are really anal with your application. The applicator on grizzly sucks..


----------



## marc0053

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Hey guys, just introducing myself, some will be familiar with me but this is new territory. Have a SOC Champion inbound , 5960x is in the works and still have to pick some ram. Should be up and running by the end of next week.. Hopefully any way.


Welcome aboard Johan 45! Always nice to see some fellow Canadians in here. Tons of great info regarding Haswell-e in this thread


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Hey guys, just introducing myself, some will be familiar with me but this is new territory. Have a SOC Champion inbound , 5960x is in the works and still have to pick some ram. Should be up and running by the end of next week.. Hopefully any way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome aboard Johan 45! Always nice to see some fellow Canadians in here. Tons of great info regarding Haswell-e in this thread
Click to expand...

I see that but it's just so huge. Hard to skim through it all. Ha ha


----------



## devilhead

I have liquid ultra
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThisMaySting*
> 
> Any particular reason youre replacing the Supremacy EVO with th Heatkiller? I was planning on Heatkiller GPU blocks and GPU backplates, but in my research (some of which was a member here who did a line up of waterblocks in 2015), it seemed te EK won as far as temps across most if not all socket platforms.
> 
> Call me an amateur because, though the tests were controlled, I do not recall what pump/head pressure was being sed for these tests, and I am wondering if that may have something to do with your decision. I have not researched the Heatkiller CPU block as of late, and being at work right now, I wont be able to until later...
> 
> Very curious as to what yor results are too!!! Hope all goes well!!!
> 
> EDIT: For what it is worth, I use Kryonaut.


Saw somwhere that it gets couple C better cooling than EK supremacy ( http://www.hardwaremax.net/wasserkuehlung/wasser-kuehler/1085-test-watercool-heatkiller-iv.html?showall=&start=3 )







I will check







like i see from trasparent-acrylic block it looks like it has special flow for 2011-13 cpus (it looks like it has 2013 naked die form) i can be wrong, because i didn't reasamble block


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> I have used mine twice already. First time I put too much by using the applicator and had horrible temps. So I re-did the TIM job with my usual dot in the center and my temp seems normal since then.
> I didn't used it when I was with the air cooler as I knew I was going to watercool it tho. The Shin-Etsu was doing good with the NH-D14 btw.


Shin-Etsu is great stuff, so is Gelid, PK-1 thru -3, NT-H1 etc. These all differ by nominal temps and the variance in mount quality is just so uncontrolled in most all these comparisons. I always thought SkineeLabs did the best TIM comparos, recognizing cooler mount quality as a major factor.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devilhead*
> 
> I have liquid ultra
> Saw somwhere that it gets couple C better cooling than EK supremacy ( http://www.hardwaremax.net/wasserkuehlung/wasser-kuehler/1085-test-watercool-heatkiller-iv.html?showall=&start=3 )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will check
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> like i see from trasparent-acrylic block it looks like it has special flow for 2011-13 cpus (it looks like it has 2013 naked die form) i can be wrong, because i didn't reasamble block
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


IDK, I sold my Ek and HK blocks - koolance 380i is what i settled on.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *devilhead*
> 
> I have liquid ultra
> Saw somwhere that it gets couple C better cooling than EK supremacy ( http://www.hardwaremax.net/wasserkuehlung/wasser-kuehler/1085-test-watercool-heatkiller-iv.html?showall=&start=3 )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will check
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> like i see from trasparent-acrylic block it looks like it has special flow for 2011-13 cpus (it looks like it has 2013 naked die form) i can be wrong, because i didn't reasamble block
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IDK, I sold my Ek and HK blocks - koolance 380i is what i settled on.
Click to expand...

I assume you like it. That's what I have but Koolance had some odd footnote about 2011--V3 which had me wondering if it was truly compatible.


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I assume you like it. That's what I have but Koolance had some odd footnote about 2011--V3 which had me wondering if it was truly compatible.


I use the 380i on all three of my x99 boards, no problem, one is the SOC Champion.


----------



## ThisMaySting

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devilhead*
> 
> I have liquid ultra
> Saw somwhere that it gets couple C better cooling than EK supremacy ( http://www.hardwaremax.net/wasserkuehlung/wasser-kuehler/1085-test-watercool-heatkiller-iv.html?showall=&start=3 )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will check
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> like i see from trasparent-acrylic block it looks like it has special flow for 2011-13 cpus (it looks like it has 2013 naked die form) i can be wrong, because i didn't reasamble block
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Very interesting indeed. This http://www.overclock.net/t/1505481/summer-water-block-round-up-2014/0_100 is the thread I was speaking of and I made an error, it was the 2014 line up not the 2015 line up.

Thank you for the information, I am certainly going to research further into this.

My original gut feeling told me from day one to go with Koolance, I really like their products, I have a couple good friends who swear by their products, but I chose to just kind of do my own thing. Again I am going to have to do more research and find out what compliments my system best, temperature wise, that is, do I want a slightly more restrictive block, do I want to keep the basically free flowing block that is the Supreme EVO, etc...

I won't know the actual results of switching out until I actually buy and replace my current block. Fortunately, CPU water blocks are not the most expensive of "toys" in the market...


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I assume you like it. That's what I have but Koolance had some odd footnote about 2011--V3 which had me wondering if it was truly compatible.


LOve it. I have them on x99, x79, and z170. A very solid and efficient cooler. Mount system is a breeze too.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moorhen2*
> 
> I use the 380i on all three of my x99 boards, no problem, one is the SOC Champion.


I've gone thru a bunch an the 380i remains my go-to block.


----------



## sperson1

Hmm I filled out the form but don't see my name on the board Does someone have to input me?

http://valid.x86.fr/lvr86q


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I assume you like it. That's what I have but Koolance had some odd footnote about 2011--V3 which had me wondering if it was truly compatible.
> 
> 
> 
> LOve it. I have them on x99, x79, and z170. A very solid and efficient cooler. Mount system is a breeze too.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *moorhen2*
> 
> I use the 380i on all three of my x99 boards, no problem, one is the SOC Champion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've gone thru a bunch an the 380i remains my go-to block.
Click to expand...

Yeah I bought the "i" version cause I liked the "a" so much. Good heavy, sold back plate give great pressure
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sperson1*
> 
> Hmm I filled out the form but don't see my name on the board Does someone have to input me?
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/lvr86q


google forms can take a few minutes to update, just relax


----------



## sperson1

okay i just wanted to know since i did it yesterday


----------



## Johan45

You're up there


----------



## Jpmboy

I sorted the table for ya.


----------



## sperson1

Thank you


----------



## st0necold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> hmmm are you sure you have no stability issue with IMC ? drop the memory to 2133 and test again .. anyway i have this problem before freeze I just change all sata cable and its gone sound crazy but no idea


Just came to report guys after another day of hell...

did another reformat, still was getting freezes during install of windows/battlefield...

I really thought I fried something because like you said I have NO IDEA what could have occurred. Well I noticed an hour or so ago in BIOS that the ram was set at 2100... I remember when I was stable and before all of this it was at 2666---

I set the RAM to XMP Profile 1.0 DDR4-3000 (proper for my doinator platinum rams) (updated bios and everything earlier still was getting stuck.)

and just played 2 games of BF4 without a HICCUP!

I am assuming once I turned off the OC and reverted to stock UEFI-- that it also reset the rams to the original older bios setting of 2100.

So far now everything seems is fixed. Will report if anything else! Thanks for the help bro!


----------



## devilhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThisMaySting*
> 
> Very interesting indeed. This http://www.overclock.net/t/1505481/summer-water-block-round-up-2014/0_100 is the thread I was speaking of and I made an error, it was the 2014 line up not the 2015 line up.
> 
> Thank you for the information, I am certainly going to research further into this.
> 
> My original gut feeling told me from day one to go with Koolance, I really like their products, I have a couple good friends who swear by their products, but I chose to just kind of do my own thing. Again I am going to have to do more research and find out what compliments my system best, temperature wise, that is, do I want a slightly more restrictive block, do I want to keep the basically free flowing block that is the Supreme EVO, etc...
> 
> I won't know the actual results of switching out until I actually buy and replace my current block. Fortunately, CPU water blocks are not the most expensive of "toys" in the market...


it looks that is better performing block than EK supremacy with jetplate 4







i'm getting around 2-3C better temp. and still i have not best mounted block(because i'm getting 9C difference between hottest and coldest cores)







i think i can get ~1C more.
And thermal grizzly paste is impossible to spread with card on cpu....tryed to make thin layer of paste on cpu for an hour with 0 luck, then removed and applied DX-1








edit: with higher voltage ~1.3V, heatkiller shines even more ~6C better than mine EK Supremacy Water temp. 25C max. cpu core temp 64C.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devilhead*
> 
> it looks that is better performing block than EK supremacy with jetplate 4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'm getting around 2-3C better temp. and still i have not best mounted block(because i'm getting 9C difference between hottest and coldest cores)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i think i can get ~1C more.
> *And thermal grizzly paste is impossible to spread with card on cpu*....tryed to make thin layer of paste on cpu for an hour with 0 luck, then removed and applied DX-1


how about the pea method with slow tightening of the block mount?


----------



## moorhen2

I must agree that Thermal Grizzly is a bit of a pig to spread, and the applicator nozzle is useless, I use the credit card method, but does take some patience.


----------



## devilhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> how about the pea method with slow tightening of the block mount?


i trust my credit card method







then i know that is perfectly thin layer and it is spreaded on all cpu








i need to do some investigation with that thermal grizzly paste, i can make a bit thicker layer with credit card, but to make thin layer is extremly hard














and as moorhen2 said "the applicator nozzle is useless" thats true


----------



## Silent Scone

Honestly my temps are good enough that I really don't see the need to hunt for better TIM


----------



## schoolofmonkey

@Silent Scone @Jpmboy

Been playing with the vdroop settings today, going from 75% to 95% let me overclock 4.5Ghz and 4.4Ghz on lower voltages.
At 95% vdroop the VCCIN drops to 1.888v, where at 75% drops to 1.870v.
I was able to run 4.5Ghz at 1.26v all day with no issues (forgot to screenshot duh me), just did a 4.4Ghz run with 1.24v, AIDA64, Realbench, x265 Benchmark all past.
Big difference from the other day running 1.259v for the same 4.4Ghz overclock.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devilhead*
> 
> i trust my credit card method
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then i know that is perfectly thin layer and it is spreaded on all cpu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i need to do some investigation with that thermal grizzly paste, i can make a bit thicker layer with credit card, but to make thin layer is extremly hard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and as moorhen2 said "the applicator nozzle is useless" thats true


Maybe warm the tube in warm water? IDK, sometimes a card spread can result in air being trapped... whereas the pea method cannot since any pockets are squeezed out as it spreads under pressure. But hey - I haven't gone thru anywhere near as many 5960s as you have bro.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Honestly my temps are good enough that I really don't see the need to hunt for better TIM


same here - I just bought it for no good reason.


----------



## HeadlessKnight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k2blazer*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> Recently oc'd my 5820k and it's currently at 4.5ghz at around 1.26vcore*, I've ran Asus Realbench benchmark for 5 continuous runs twice and ran the stress testing side for around 45 minutes with no errors.
> 
> Would you fellas consider this as stable or should I carry on?
> http://valid.x86.fr/giujfj


No. OCCT especially the non-AVX Large Data Set, detects the weaknesses the easiest when compared to other stress tests (With the exception of P95). I have my OCs fail after 6 or 7 hours using OCCT LDS. So running only realbench 45 mins is not enough IMO.
Prime95 is the quickest and dirtiest way to find out instability but it is harmful to Haswell-E CPUs when AVX is used.


----------



## devilhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Maybe warm the tube in warm water? IDK, sometimes a card spread can result in air being trapped... whereas the pea method cannot since any pockets are squeezed out as it spreads under pressure. But hey - I haven't gone thru anywhere near as many 5960s as you have bro.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> same here - I just bought it for no good reason.


grizzly problem is that it doesn't stick to metal properly







i have maybe ~8 kinds of thermal paste, but the problem it is just with grizzly will try to make short video with phone









edit: here it is


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> @Silent Scone @Jpmboy
> 
> Been playing with the vdroop settings today, going from 75% to 95% let me overclock 4.5Ghz and 4.4Ghz on lower voltages.
> At 95% vdroop the VCCIN drops to 1.888v, where at 75% drops to 1.870v.
> I was able to run 4.5Ghz at 1.26v all day with no issues (forgot to screenshot duh me), just did a 4.4Ghz run with 1.24v, AIDA64, Realbench, x265 Benchmark all past.
> Big difference from the other day running 1.259v for the same 4.4Ghz overclock.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


No surprise, 95% compensation is defeating droop more. those droop numbers are from what setting for vccin in bios? IMO - shoot for 50mV droop. raise vcin if needed, but allow 50mV droop.


----------



## st0necold

Woke up this morning after leaving the rig on all night to see if it would crash during any downloads and all is fine!!!









I wonder why the rams didn't want to be stable at 2133mhz, but with the XMP Profile 3000 the system is 100% stable? Rams are dominator ddr4 crosair


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> No surprise, 95% compensation is defeating droop more. those droop numbers are from what setting for vccin in bios? IMO - shoot for 50mV droop. raise vcin if needed, but allow 50mV droop.


BIOS VCCIN is set to 1.920v, which with the 95% vdroop drops to 1.904v idle and 1.888v under load.
Going off what you're saying I should set the VCCIN to about 1.940v with the 75% vdroop?

Edit.
This is from 1.940v in BIOS:


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devilhead*
> 
> grizzly problem is that it doesn't stick to metal properly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i have maybe ~8 kinds of thermal paste, but the problem it is just with grizzly will try to make short video with phone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: here it is


lmao - making a hash of that with one hand


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devilhead*
> 
> grizzly problem is that it doesn't stick to metal properly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i have maybe ~8 kinds of thermal paste, but the problem it is just with grizzly will try to make short video with phone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: here it is


Most of the TIMs that both perform well and last a long time under extremes of temperature do not spread easily, probably because of the very low binder to filler ratios. Best bet is to let mounting pressure spread them.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeadlessKnight*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *k2blazer*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> Recently oc'd my 5820k and it's currently at 4.5ghz at around 1.26vcore*, I've ran Asus Realbench benchmark for 5 continuous runs twice and ran the stress testing side for around 45 minutes with no errors.
> 
> Would you fellas consider this as stable or should I carry on?
> http://valid.x86.fr/giujfj
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No. OCCT especially the non-AVX Large Data Set, detects the weaknesses the easiest when compared to other stress tests (With the exception of P95). I have my OCs fail after 6 or 7 hours using OCCT LDS. So running only realbench 45 mins is not enough IMO.
> Prime95 is the quickest and dirtiest way to find out instability but it is harmful to Haswell-E CPUs when AVX is used.
Click to expand...

P95 w/AVX doesn't hurt anything it just runs hot so you need to understand that going in. The AVX instructions can process a lot more data and are becoming more common place in software so it's a good idea to teast them with something.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> P95 w/AVX doesn't hurt anything it just runs hot so you need to understand that going in. The AVX instructions can process a lot more data and are becoming more common place in software so it's a good idea to teast them with something.


Yes with something with AVX 2 routines that are more realistic such as AIDA's FPU test or Realbench, as in fact P95 AVX 2.0 routines can hurt the CPU even relatively short term.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> P95 w/AVX doesn't hurt anything it just runs hot so you need to understand that going in. The AVX instructions can process a lot more data and are becoming more common place in software so it's a good idea to teast them with something.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes with something with AVX 2 routines that are more realistic such as AIDA's FPU test or Realbench, as in fact P95 AVX 2.0 routines can hurt the CPU even relatively short term.
Click to expand...

Funny that having a CPU do it's job can hurt it.


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> P95 w/AVX doesn't hurt anything it just runs hot so you need to understand that going in. The AVX instructions can process a lot more data and are becoming more common place in software so it's a good idea to teast them with something.


It's hotter because more current is being drawn (because more work is being done). The current, in and of itself, can be harmful, even if you are able to keep temperatures the same.

Plenty of lighter tasks, like x264 and x265 use AVX2/FMA3, and can test basic functionality/stability of these instruction sets.

I use Prime95 and other demanding tests because I am of the mind that my CPU should be able to execute any software it's conceivably capable of executing, indefinitely. My system isn't OCed to benchmark, and It's not primarily for games. I do real-world tasks that are every bit as demanding as many of the tests some others run, and testing stability exclusively with what one will be running day in and day out is not practical, at least not if you want reasonable assurances of long term stability in a relatively short period of testing; a few hours of x265 gives me very little confidence that an encoding run of ten times that length will complete without error every time I do it.


----------



## Kimir

I can hurt it when overvolted/overclocked, it will do fine at stock.


----------



## devilhead

done some testing again with ram, before had 16gb at 15-15-15-35-1T 1.355v, now added 16gb more and runing 32gb 15-16-16-36-1t 1.4v, will try to lower voltage a bit








and those testing 32gb takes ages.....


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Funny that having a CPU do it's job can hurt it.


The CPU is guaranteed to run anything you can throw at it for the entirely warranty period, but only when it is operated within specifications. No one here aims to run their parts entirely within specification; we are all aiming to take advantage of the margins our samples provide.

Some people extend their usable clock margins by putting constraints on the software they run.

I limit my clocks (thus voltages required, current drawn, and temperatures reached) to extend the spectrum of software I can run.


----------



## Johan45

@Blameless
I'm well aware of what I was saying, I tested my 4770K which was one of the first Intel chips I had in recent years( more of an AMD guy TBH). Followed others advice and used Aida64 to test stability had a great OC at 4.7 that would crash every time I tried to run [email protected] Tested with P95 and had a "solid" 4.5 with the same voltage. The only damage that might be done is user error IMO. Like you say, real work needs real testing. I'm not trying to start a stability discussion been around that tree too many times.


----------



## supersf

I managed to run 5820K with 4.5Ghz and 1.175v.

Passed 1 hour in each test: AIDA64, Realbench, Intel Extreme Tuning Utility.

Do I need to try lower the voltage by 0.001? With 1.17v I had a BSOD in AIDA64.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> @Blameless
> I'm well aware of what I was saying, I tested my 4770K which was one of the first Intel chips I had in recent years( more of an AMD guy TBH). Followed others advice and used Aida64 to test stability had a great OC at 4.7 that would crash every time I tried to run [email protected] Tested with P95 and had a "solid" 4.5 with the same voltage. The only damage that might be done is user error IMO. Like you say, real work needs real testing. I'm not trying to start a stability discussion been around that tree too many times.


This is just the thing, this isn't a stability discussion so you have failed to understand the predicament almost entirely. This isn't the same platform on which you overclocked your 4770K. It is the current that these routines pull in Prime that will end up causing degradation to the CPU. It's been covered many times with good reason, to prevent people from unknowingly running it for hours on end without any real knowledge of the potential harm being done. Nobody is stopping you otherwise.

Taken from the Quick OC Guide from ASUS. This was a brief warning to users straight from launch day, this is because they would have tested a sample size and found this to be the case
Quote:


> We recommend using AIDA or Prime95 (version 27.9). Avoid version 28.5 of Prime as it uses AVX2
> 
> and consumes too much current. This will lead to elevated temps when the processor is overclocked
> 
> and possible degradation.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devilhead*
> 
> done some testing again with ram, before had 16gb at 15-15-15-35-1T 1.355v, now added 16gb more and runing 32gb 15-16-16-36-1t 1.4v, will try to lower voltage a bit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and those testing 32gb takes ages....
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> .


Yes it takes too long lol. Make sure you run GSAT







. What kit is that?


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devilhead*
> 
> done some testing again with ram, before had 16gb at 15-15-15-35-1T 1.355v, now added 16gb more and runing 32gb 15-16-16-36-1t 1.4v, will try to lower voltage a bit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and those testing 32gb takes ages....
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Dat cpu damn!


----------



## devilhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> This is just the thing, this isn't a stability discussion so you have failed to understand the predicament almost entirely. This isn't the same platform on which you overclocked your 4770K. It is the current that these routines pull in Prime that will end up causing degradation to the CPU. It's been covered many times with good reason, to prevent people from unknowingly running it for hours on end without any real knowledge of the potential harm being done. Nobody is stopping you otherwise.
> 
> Taken from the Quick OC Guide from ASUS. This was a brief warning to users straight from launch day, this is because they would have tested a sample size and found this to be the case
> 
> Yes it takes too long lol. Make sure you run GSAT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . What kit is that?


it is 2 kits







one is g.skill 3000mhz 15-15-15-35-2t, other g.skill 3200mhz 16-16-16-36-2t







colors matching good - red and black


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devilhead*
> 
> it is 2 kits
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> one is g.skill 3000mhz 15-15-15-35-2t, other g.skill 3200mhz 16-16-16-36-2t
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colors matching good - red and black
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice, lol SA 20mv offset for 32GB. Just think, you're going to want to do all this again in a month or two with Broadwell


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supersf*
> 
> I managed to run 5820K with 4.5Ghz and 1.175v.
> 
> Passed 1 hour in each test: AIDA64, Realbench, Intel Extreme Tuning Utility.
> 
> Do I need to try lower the voltage by 0.001? With 1.17v I had a BSOD in AIDA64.


Idk, I think you may need to go for 4.6 at 1.2, nice chip


----------



## Silent Scone

Speaking of VCCSA,testing known good settings against lower voltages - Stress app test is perfectly happy to flag memory errors where there is insufficient or poorly tuned in System Agent, lowering my offset by 40mv resulted in errors within 5 minutes on known good memory voltage and timings.

Nothing shocking or surprising about this, but as stress app is so good at isolating memory alone I think it's good to keep this in mind.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supersf*
> 
> I managed to run 5820K with 4.5Ghz and 1.175v.
> 
> Passed 1 hour in each test: AIDA64, Realbench, Intel Extreme Tuning Utility.
> 
> Do I need to try lower the voltage by 0.001? With 1.17v I had a BSOD in AIDA64.


Cpu batch ? almost J but which one ?


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supersf*
> 
> I managed to run 5820K with 4.5Ghz and 1.175v.
> 
> Passed 1 hour in each test: AIDA64, Realbench, Intel Extreme Tuning Utility.
> 
> Do I need to try lower the voltage by 0.001? With 1.17v I had a BSOD in AIDA64.


If you are stable at 1.175V and you bsod at 1.170V this means that your tests at 1.175V where just lucky.
Try to rerun the tests some more time and you'll find that you'll BSOD again even with 1.175V


----------



## supersf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Cpu batch ? almost J but which one ?


L516B338.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> If you are stable at 1.175V and you bsod at 1.170V this means that your tests at 1.175V where just lucky.
> Try to rerun the tests some more time and you'll find that you'll BSOD again even with 1.175V


Or I need to go back to 1.170 and test it again. Maybe last BSOD was something else related


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supersf*
> 
> L516B338.
> Or I need to go back to 1.170 and test it again. Maybe last BSOD was something else related


1.170V is too few for a 4.5GHz overclock, your system is unstable.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supersf*
> 
> L516B338.
> Or I need to go back to 1.170 and test it again. Maybe last BSOD was something else related


Ignore him and do what you think seems like the next best step. Seems like you may have a good chip there. Run other stress suites at the settings that have worked well so far


----------



## tux1989

Bump VCCIN a little.


----------



## st0necold

computer has now been problem free since setting the XMP profile for the dominator 3000. Played Bf4 all day including the original map that gave me issues.

question guys.

why the hell was my system constantly crashing (no cpu overclock) with 2133mhz in BIOS? It's back to normal now so I guess when I attempted the first OC I forgot that resetting UEFI resets (everything) and after getting the newer BIOS I think it changed the stock uefi values but i'm still stumped why my rig can't tolerate the 2133hz setting.

The good thing about frustrating problem solving is you learn a lot more about your system. Bad part was I was going to send the CPU/Board back for no reason thinking I fried it.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Speaking of VCCSA,testing known good settings against lower voltages - Stress app test is perfectly happy to flag memory errors where there is insufficient or poorly tuned in System Agent, lowering my offset by 40mv resulted in errors within 5 minutes on known good memory voltage and timings.
> 
> Nothing shocking or surprising about this, but as stress app is so good at isolating memory alone I think it's good to keep this in mind.


Only problem is, I've just tuned tWTR and TWTR_L in BIOS. Those timings are BIOS stable and also ironically "stressapptest 1 hour" stable. The thing is, AiDA64 gives my the red shade of system instability, 3 minutes into a cache stability test. Perhaps a 2 hour run of Linux stressapptest would be in order? Apart from that, it is good for figuring out VCCSA issues. I also found that HyperPI seems to find VCCSA issues too.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Only problem is, I've just tuned tWTR and TWTR_L in BIOS. Those timings are BIOS stable and also ironically "stressapptest 1 hour" stable. The thing is, AiDA64 gives my the red shade of system instability, 3 minutes into a cache stability test. Perhaps a 2 hour run of Linux stressapptest would be in order? Apart from that, it is good for figuring out VCCSA issues. I also found that HyperPI seems to find VCCSA issues too.


Again this is because Stress App is so good at isolating memory stability. The first time I tested stability with 32GB I was using the same cache offset I did with 16GB, stabilty seemed linear with the settings I had been using and passed when sufficient DRAM voltage was used. AIDA's cache test would fail in no time, under a minute with stress app stable settings.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devilhead*
> 
> grizzly problem is that it doesn't stick to metal properly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i have maybe ~8 kinds of thermal paste, but the problem it is just with grizzly will try to make short video with phone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: here it is


lol - fighting to spread that stuff... loooks perfect for the pea method.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> BIOS VCCIN is set to 1.920v, which with the 95% vdroop drops to 1.904v idle and 1.888v under load.
> Going off what you're saying I should set the VCCIN t*o about 1.940v with the 75% vdroop?*
> 
> Edit.
> This is from 1.940v in BIOS:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Yup... letting it droop to the stable voltage is a good thing... voltage at idle eg, no to little load, low current is basically harmless, within reason of course









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devilhead*
> 
> it is 2 kits
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> one is g.skill 3000mhz 15-15-15-35-2t, other g.skill 3200mhz 16-16-16-36-2t
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colors matching good - red and black
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


lol - shows what a good IMC can deal with I guess.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Only problem is, I've just tuned tWTR and TWTR_L in BIOS. Those timings are BIOS stable and also ironically "stressapptest 1 hour" stable. The thing is, AiDA64 gives my the red shade of system instability, 3 minutes into a cache stability test. Perhaps a 2 hour run of Linux stressapptest would be in order? Apart from that, it is good for figuring out VCCSA issues. I also found that HyperPI seems to find VCCSA issues too.


GSAT is probably not gonna "reveal" the cache issue if that's what you think it is - AID64 did. Stabilize the cache THEN RUN aid64 CACHE AND RAM for a final. GSAT is great... but do the final stability confirmation in the OS you intend to use. Just my


----------



## supersf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Ignore him and do what you think seems like the next best step. Seems like you may have a good chip there. Run other stress suites at the settings that have worked well so far


I heard that I must not test it with synthetic AVX2 tests. Even Xeons reduce the frequency from 2.8Ghz to 1.9Ghz when they use heavy AVX2 tasks.

So, I'm tried HandBrake video converter that supports AVX2 (but I guess not as much as prime or linx). 30 min of converting and BSOD. Max temp was 69.

I tried 4.6Ghz and 1.2v (AIDA64 shows 1.208v) right now. 15min in AIDA65 and PC restart. Do I need to try it with 1.21v? 0.01v can make difference?

Right now I trying 4.5Ghz/1.18v (1.192 in AIDA64) with HandBrake. 40 min - OK.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> 1.170V is too few for a 4.5GHz overclock, your system is unstable.


AIDA64 show 1.184v when I stress-test CPU (even with other programs) and not 1.175v. I don't know why.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tux1989*
> 
> Bump VCCIN a little.


Why and how much?


----------



## Silent Scone

VCCIN is the voltage for Intel's FIVR (Fully Integrated Voltage Regulator). The name is pretty self explanatory in that it supplies multiple rails to the major components on the die. Good rule of thumb is to set this to 1.9v - you may be able to use less or require slightly more depending on the CPU and given frequency and to a smaller degree memory configuration. Please be sure not to confuse this voltage with Vcore







. Depending on the vendor of board, may be called input voltage.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supersf*
> 
> AIDA64 show 1.184v when I stress-test CPU (even with other programs) and not 1.175v. I don't know why.
> Why and how much?


Asus AiSuite and even AIDA are the best way to see the effective vcore of your CPU based on the boost that LLC gives to the vcore.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supersf*
> 
> I heard that I must not test it with synthetic AVX2 tests. Even Xeons reduce the frequency from 2.8Ghz to 1.9Ghz when they use heavy AVX2 tasks.
> 
> So, I'm tried HandBrake video converter that supports AVX2 (but I guess not as much as prime or linx). 30 min of converting and BSOD. Max temp was 69.
> 
> I tried 4.6Ghz and 1.2v (AIDA64 shows 1.208v) right now. 15min in AIDA65 and PC restart. Do I need to try it with 1.21v? 0.01v can make difference?
> 
> Right now I trying 4.5Ghz/1.18v (1.192 in AIDA64) with HandBrake. 40 min - OK.
> AIDA64 show 1.184v when I stress-test CPU (even with other programs) and not 1.175v. I don't know why.
> Why and how much?


First thing you need to do so we can help you better is add your system components to your signature. how-to-put-your-rig-in-your-sig

On most chips once you start going over 1.2vcore you will probably need more vccin than what the board is giving by default.

I think some boards set it to 1.9vccin with a low LLC so under load it's probably around 1.8v.

Need your pc specs


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supersf*
> 
> So, I'm tried HandBrake video converter that supports AVX2 (but I guess not as much as prime or linx).


Yeah, surely running HandBrake is OK. Or it better be, I'd think that'd be along the lines of a program that Haswell-E could really be useful in. I know I really enjoy plowing through some BluRay rips:thumb: I only get 100% CPU utilization on all cores every now and then, most of the time it's 98% or so, max temps ~70° C or so.


----------



## doza

hello guys!

i was on 4.2ghz with 1.150v for a while now, i know that the bigger clock more volts are needed but i am nobish with all of these voltage adjustments and to lazy to do trial and error as for 4.2 all i needed to change is vcore, now for a 4.5ghz i tried 1.3v and it was not stable probably couse i need to adjust other voltages. I am on 4.3ghz now with 1.170v (need to test it more to see if it is 100% stable and than lower a vcore a bit if i can







)

so 4.3ghz with 1.170v( or a little bit less vcore) is ok? compared with 4.5Ghz and changing every other voltage setting i bios?


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doza*
> 
> so 4.3ghz with 1.170v( or a little bit less vcore) is ok? compared with 4.5Ghz and changing every other voltage setting i bios?


Yes. To be perfectly honest, if you don't have a triple SLI setup and just plan on gaming, even running it at stock is good enough. Anything higher than 4.0GHz is nice. There's a voltage wall around 4.5 to 4.6GHz, which needs a massive increase in voltage to scale. Passing the voltage wall isn't worth it for normal users.









Just make sure it's stable by running h264 stress test for 8 hours. After that, just enjoy. No need to run Prime95 for 1000 hours, just make sure it can pass h264 for 8 hours. Prime95 is a highly specific program used to do boring things like find mersene primes. Unless you plan on using the rig 24/7 for number crunching or [email protected], don't bother with it. If you ever need the extra few 0.1GHz, you'll definitely know.


----------



## doza

but most games are still single threaded so even if it is 6-cored HT processor it still benefits with higher clocks, dx12 will solve that as it will spread usage for all cores so than 4ghz clocks will be plenty for gaming (even stock clocks







)


----------



## Jpmboy

Load line compensation does not act on VCORE on x99.


----------



## supersf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> First thing you need to do so we can help you better is add your system components to your signature. how-to-put-your-rig-in-your-sig
> 
> On most chips once you start going over 1.2vcore you will probably need more vccin. some boards set it to 1.9vccin with a low LLC so under load it's probably around 1.8v.
> 
> Need your pc specs


Done. Added my specs









My VCCIN is: 1.9v.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supersf*
> 
> Done. Added my specs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My VCCIN is: 1.9v.


There are some guy's in this thread that have MSI boards i think they can shed some light on the MSI LLC options for VCCIN.

What is your LLC set to? Does the VCCIN drop under load?

If so you can try a higher LLC so it dosent drop as much under load.


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supersf*
> 
> I heard that I must not test it with synthetic AVX2 tests. Even Xeons reduce the frequency from 2.8Ghz to 1.9Ghz when they use heavy AVX2 tasks.
> 
> So, I'm tried HandBrake video converter that supports AVX2 (but I guess not as much as prime or linx). 30 min of converting and BSOD. Max temp was 69.
> 
> I tried 4.6Ghz and 1.2v (AIDA64 shows 1.208v) right now. 15min in AIDA65 and PC restart. Do I need to try it with 1.21v? 0.01v can make difference?
> 
> Right now I trying 4.5Ghz/1.18v (1.192 in AIDA64) with HandBrake. 40 min - OK.
> AIDA64 show 1.184v when I stress-test CPU (even with other programs) and not 1.175v. I don't know why.
> Why and how much?


If I had that chip, I'd probably stabilize at 4.5 instead of pushing it. After you conduct more tests, you'll likely find you need a little more then 1.184 to get it fully stable at 4.5 (or if your lucky maybe not). Then once it was stable, if volts and temps are low enough, I'd think about maybe going for 4.6.

Here's a list of some stress testing tools to use...
aida (but not fpu all by itself), x265 benchmark, occt (but not the avx linpack test), the linux stressapptest, realbench

Here's a couple to avoid...
ibt, prime95 (unless you disable avx in its local.txt file or use an older pre-avx version 26.6),


----------



## schoolofmonkey

@supersf @lilchronic

On MSI boards the LLC is called "CPU Vdroop Offset Control", it's under the DigitALL Power Menu.
Now the general consensus here to to have a good 50mv vdroop, it may work for the Asus boards, not for MSI people, I've found the most reliable setting is 95%.
75% droops far too much and has cause instabilities in my system, but it is worth a try first, due to not having a OC socket sometime you need to set the voltages a little higher than what the Asus boards need.
The guys here know I've asked a million and 10 questions (@Jpmboy is keeping count..lol), but use the answers as a bases to start your overclock.
Oh and don't forget MSI does things "unconventionally", it was a huge learning curve for me coming from using Asus ROG boards for years.


----------



## Jpmboy

still 1,000,010. I didn;t see a Q in that post.


----------



## supersf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> If I had that chip, I'd probably stabilize at 4.5 instead of pushing it. After you conduct more tests, you'll likely find you need a little more then 1.184 to get it fully stable at 4.5 (or if your lucky maybe not). Then once it was stable, if volts and temps are low enough, I'd think about maybe going for 4.6.
> 
> Here's a list of some stress testing tools to use...
> aida (but not fpu all by itself), x265 benchmark, occt (but not the avx linpack test), the linux stressapptest, realbench
> 
> Here's a couple to avoid...
> ibt, prime95 (unless you disable avx in its local.txt file or use an older pre-avx version 26.6),


2 hours of testing in Handbrake and it's stable at 1.18 (1.192 in AIDA64).

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> There are some guy's in this thread that have MSI boards i think they can shed some light on the MSI LLC options for VCCIN.
> 
> What is your LLC set to? Does the VCCIN drop under load?
> 
> If so you can try a higher LLC so it dosent drop as much under load.


LLC (CPU Vdroop Offset Control)? Auto.
VCCIN is always 1.904-1.920.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> @supersf @lilchronic
> 
> On MSI boards the LLC is called "CPU Vdroop Offset Control", it's under the DigitALL Power Menu.
> Now the general consensus here to to have a good 50mv vdroop, it may work for the Asus boards, not for MSI people, I've found the most reliable setting is 95%.
> 75% droops far too much and has cause instabilities in my system, but it is worth a try first, due to not having a OC socket sometime you need to set the voltages a little higher than what the Asus boards need.
> The guys here know I've asked a million and 10 questions (@Jpmboy is keeping count..lol), but use the answers as a bases to start your overclock.
> Oh and don't forget MSI does things "unconventionally", it was a huge learning curve for me coming from using Asus ROG boards for years.


So, I need to set CPU Vdroop Offset Control to 95%? Why if my system is already stable at 1.18v? If there any benefits to do that?

Is there any benefits to set Core Ring/Voltage Mode to Adaptive + Offset? (with + mode with 0.005 as indicated on screenshots)?

Right now in my bios everything is on Auto, except CPU Core Voltage - 1.18. System is stable (2h of testing) at 4.5Ghz.
What else I need to do in my bios?




Thanks


----------



## schoolofmonkey

@supersf

I'll take a screenshot of my recent settings.
What's worrying me is what actual voltages are being put through your CPU, everything is AUTO including what voltage mode to use.
Grab a copy of HWiNFO64 and run AIDA64 CPU/FPU/Cache stress test again, take a screenshot of HWiNFO's voltage section or AIDA64's statistics after you run if for a while (about 10 minutes will give a good reading) :



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> still 1,000,010. I didn;t see a Q in that post.


See all the questions are paying off, I can help someone now, or blow up their CPU which ever comes first...


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supersf*
> 
> t1osuper
> qira24qi
> 2 hours of testing in Handbrake and it's stable at 1.18 (1.192 in AIDA64).
> LLC (CPU Vdroop Offset Control)? Auto.
> VCCIN is always 1.904-1.920.
> So, I need to set CPU Vdroop Offset Control to 95%? Why if my system is already stable at 1.18v? If there any benefits to do that?
> 
> Is there any benefits to set Core Ring/Voltage Mode to Adaptive + Offset? (with + mode with 0.005 as indicated on screenshots)?
> 
> Right now in my bios everything is on Auto, except CPU Core Voltage - 1.18. System is stable (2h of testing) at 4.5Ghz.
> What else I need to do in my bios?
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks


What a great chip. So easy to reach a really nice OC









That's great that handbrake works, but I do think you should probably throw a wider variety of stress tests at it. OCCT large data set can trip some systems up.

I don't think you need to do anything differently until it's demonstrated that you need to or you choose to. You might want to overclock the cache a bit too, Vring is related to that.

I wish when you choose Auto, it would tell you which option it automatically choose? A reason to choose adaptive + offset is to have considerably lower core voltage (like 0.800) while idling. I'm not sure that makes much of a difference heat or power wise since hardly any current is being drawn with the the regardless of 0.800 or or 1.18, but I have mine setup on adaptive.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> @supersf
> ...
> Grab a copy of HWiNFO64 and run AIDA64 CPU/FPU/Cache stress test again, take a screenshot of HWiNFO's voltage section or AIDA64's statistics after you run if for a while (about 10 minutes will give a good reading) :


+1 is nice to compare details.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doza*
> 
> but most games are still single threaded so even if it is 6-cored HT processor it still benefits with higher clocks, dx12 will solve that as it will spread usage for all cores so than 4ghz clocks will be plenty for gaming (even stock clocks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Even if *ancient* games are still single threaded (which modern games are not), the benefit of more cores is the allocation of Windows background processes and tasks to other unused cores. The CPU has never really been a major bottleneck in gaming, unless you're playing compute intensive (PhysX is better, or AMD CU) or using a massive SLI setup. I wasn't saying don't go for 4.5GHz, I was just trying to help you avoid any extra hassle for a few extra brownie points. Simply said, nothing's gonna' help you avoid AMD's huge CPU dependent drivers (most DX11 games), nothing's going to help you play a horribly coded port/game far better (Batman).

If you're targeting 4.5GHz, set VCCIN to 1.98V, set LLC to Medium/Level 6, set Vcore to 1.25V, keep cache and all other voltages the same. Then test. If the rig fails, you'll need more Vcore (VCCIN is unlikely, but X99 uses a combo of both beyond the low OCs). After the rig is stable (8 hours of h264), you can start lowering Vcore in small increments until you reach failure state. Then if you really wanted to, you could also lower VCCIN too. Don't lower VCCIN until your Vcore is stable. Also your 4.5GHz clock will definitely not be Prime95 stable, but we're only aiming for realistic load scenario stability anyway. You could also use ASUS Realbench too if you wanted, but in my experience it plays havoc with certain system setups (Luxmark). Oh yeah, and keep the core temps below 75C. Good luck,


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> @supersf
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I'll take a screenshot of my recent settings.
> What's worrying me is what actual voltages are being put through your CPU, everything is AUTO including what voltage mode to use.
> Grab a copy of HWiNFO64 and run AIDA64 CPU/FPU/Cache stress test again, take a screenshot of HWiNFO's voltage section or AIDA64's statistics after you run if for a while (about 10 minutes will give a good reading) :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See all the questions are paying off, I can help someone now, or blow up their CPU which ever comes first...











NOw that's OCN !


----------



## supersf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> @supersf
> 
> I'll take a screenshot of my recent settings.
> What's worrying me is what actual voltages are being put through your CPU, everything is AUTO including what voltage mode to use.
> Grab a copy of HWiNFO64 and run AIDA64 CPU/FPU/Cache stress test again, take a screenshot of HWiNFO's voltage section or AIDA64's statistics after you run if for a while (about 10 minutes will give a good reading) :
> 
> 
> See all the questions are paying off, I can help someone now, or blow up their CPU which ever comes first...


10 minutes of stress test:


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> What a great chip. So easy to reach a really nice OC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's great that handbrake works, but I do think you should probably throw a wider variety of stress tests at it. OCCT large data set can trip some systems up.
> 
> I don't think you need to do anything differently until it's demonstrated that you need to or you choose to. You might want to overclock the cache a bit too, Vring is related to that.
> 
> I wish when you choose Auto, it would tell you which option it automatically choose? A reason to choose adaptive + offset is to have considerably lower core voltage (like 0.800) while idling. I'm not sure that makes much of a difference heat or power wise since hardly any current is being drawn with the the regardless of 0.800 or or 1.18, but I have mine setup on adaptive.
> +1 is nice to compare details.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Hmmm... in idle my voltage is already at 0.800v.


----------



## GameBoy

How do I figure out what my stock system agent voltage is? All I see in the BIOS and monitoring software is the offset, which is +0.153v at auto, apparently.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GameBoy*
> 
> How do I figure out what my stock system agent voltage is? All I see in the BIOS and monitoring software is the offset, which is +0.153v at auto, apparently.


Go into BIOS, set the offset to +0.001V, and your stock system agent voltage is that number minus 0.001V. I would suggest reading VCCSA to 0.00 figures or +/- 0.003V variance as the mobo has a bit of inaccuracy in measuring stuff.

Conversely, you could also go into your monitoring software, take the VCCSA value and subtract 0.153V from that number.


----------



## supersf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> @supersf
> 
> I'll take a screenshot of my recent settings.
> What's worrying me is what actual voltages are being put through your CPU, everything is AUTO including what voltage mode to use.
> Grab a copy of HWiNFO64 and run AIDA64 CPU/FPU/Cache stress test again, take a screenshot of HWiNFO's voltage section or AIDA64's statistics after you run if for a while (about 10 minutes will give a good reading) :
> 
> 
> See all the questions are paying off, I can help someone now, or blow up their CPU which ever comes first...


So, I changed the *Core/Ring Voltage mode* to Adaptive + Offset. *Core voltage Offset* to + and 0.005.
*Vdrop offset* to 75%.

The voltage in AIDA64 shows: 1.208v instead of 1.192 before. Maybe I need reduce offset to 0.001 instead of 0.005? Or CPU voltage to 1.17?

Old HWiNFO64 with all on AUTO (exept 1.18v for CPU):


New HWiNFO64 with Adaptive + Offset, + 0.005 and Vdrop offset 75%:


It's OK?

upd.
I reduced the voltage to 1.17 and offset to 0.001. Now in stress test it's rise to 1.192. That's fine I guess. In the idle it's 0.616v.
143W under load and 26W in idle.


----------



## Medusa666

I'm getting a low 16 600 physics point score in 3D mark Firestrike with my 5960X, any ideas as to why?

Edit; It is clocked to 4 GHz.


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supersf*
> 
> So, I changed the *Core/Ring Voltage mode* to Adaptive + Offset. *Core voltage Offset* to + and 0.005.
> *Vdrop offset* to 75%.
> 
> The voltage in AIDA64 shows: 1.208v instead of 1.192 before. Maybe I need reduce offset to 0.001 instead of 0.005? Or CPU voltage to 1.17?
> 
> Old HWiNFO64 with all on AUTO (exept 1.18v for CPU):
> New HWiNFO64 with Adaptive + Offset, + 0.005 and Vdrop offset 75%:
> 
> It's OK?
> 
> upd.
> I reduced the voltage to 1.17 and offset to 0.001. Now in stress test it's rise to 1.192. That's fine I guess. In the idle it's 0.616v.
> 143W under load and 26W in idle.


Assuming both are fully stable, I'd take the New with the (1.17 and 0.001) over Old. Same vcore but with a lower vccin so i think that should run slightly cooler.

Given your cores overclock so easily and nicely, your cache just might too. Maybe try upping the cache multi without changing anything else. It doesn't make nearly as big a difference as core speed so personally, I don't think its worth too much effort on, but if it runs fine at 3.XGhz, might as well let it run at 3.XGhz. Mine bumped up to 3.3 without changing anything else, but your cpu looks better. Idk, 3.5 for cache and see what happens?


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Medusa666*
> 
> I'm getting a low 16 600 physics point score in 3D mark Firestrike with my 5960X, any ideas as to why?
> 
> Edit; It is clocked to 4 GHz.


That's about what you'd expect with a hexacore running those clocks. Are two of your cores not with the program so to speak?


----------



## Medusa666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> That's about what you'd expect with a hexacore running those clocks. Are two of your cores not with the program so to speak?


They should all be active, other stress tests such as Aida and Realbench shows 100% on all eight cores.

The ring ratio is set at 30, can that be the problem?

Computer is working fine and games run well, it just bothers me that I get these low scores, my old 5820K scored higher lol.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

@supersf
Sorry it took so long to reply time differences..lol

So you've set the VCCIN to 1.920v manually, you'll get a reading of 1.904 in the system at idle and usually around 1.876v - 1.888v while stressing if you're using the 75% or 95% vdroop setting.
This is normal and considered good..








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supersf*
> 
> So, I changed the *Core/Ring Voltage mode* to Adaptive + Offset. *Core voltage Offset* to + and 0.005.
> *Vdrop offset* to 75%.
> 
> The voltage in AIDA64 shows: 1.208v instead of 1.192 before. Maybe I need reduce offset to 0.001 instead of 0.005? Or CPU voltage to 1.17?


I'd take that more of a sign that the CPU wanted a little more power for better stability, I can pass certain stress tests with lower voltages, but then others I need to increase it.
1.208v is still awesome for 4.5Ghz man, I'm doing that for 4.3Ghz...









Like michael-ocn said it would be worth trying to up you cache a little, you won't get the hughe cache overclocks that a lot of these guys get because of not having the OC socket, but you should be able to get 3.3Ghz to 3.5Ghz.
This will need more voltages, for 3.3Ghz I run a 1.060v with a +0.001v offset. (no oc socket is the reason for needing more), default cache speed (at least on my Gaming 7) is 3Ghz where from what I see Asus and some Gigabyte boards use 3.3Ghz as default.


----------



## GameBoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Go into BIOS, set the offset to +0.001V, and your stock system agent voltage is that number minus 0.001V. I would suggest reading VCCSA to 0.00 figures or +/- 0.003V variance as the mobo has a bit of inaccuracy in measuring stuff.
> 
> Conversely, you could also go into your monitoring software, take the VCCSA value and subtract 0.153V from that number.


I did try running manual system agent instead of auto, and it still doesn't give me a solid number in the BIOS, all I see is the offset value. Same for HWMonitor. Board is a GA-X99-SLI


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GameBoy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Go into BIOS, set the offset to +0.001V, and your stock system agent voltage is that number minus 0.001V. I would suggest reading VCCSA to 0.00 figures or +/- 0.003V variance as the mobo has a bit of inaccuracy in measuring stuff.
> 
> Conversely, you could also go into your monitoring software, take the VCCSA value and subtract 0.153V from that number.
> 
> 
> 
> I did try running manual system agent instead of auto, and it still doesn't give me a solid number in the BIOS, all I see is the offset value. Same for HWMonitor. Board is a GA-X99-SLI
Click to expand...

I thought HWiNFO show voltage instead of offset for VCCSA.


----------



## thrgk

Anyone notice when using CAD like inventor pro its kind of laggy with Cstates enabled? I think its the constant up and down of the clock speeds?


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Anyone notice when using CAD like inventor pro its kind of laggy with Cstates enabled? I think its the constant up and down of the clock speeds?


Disabled C-states then. It's not because the clock speed up and down. The cores/threads transitioning between C3/C6/C7 & C0 probably causing the lags. I thought when doing video/music editing & graphic design/rendering, it's advised to disabled power saving?


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Load line compensation does not act on VCORE on x99.


You'll never learn.


----------



## Silent Scone

LOL.

Who's repped' the club mascot 7 times?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> *I'll* never learn.


LOL
Think you got that backwards. I fixed it for you.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> LOL
> Think you got that backwards. I fixed it for you.


On Asus motherboards LLC act on vcore, CPUz is not able to read the vcore correctly,
you need Asus AiSuite or AIDA to see the effective vcore.

My X99 Deluxe changes is maximum vcore based on LLC.
Setting LLC7 produces an increase on vcore on my X99 Deluxe.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> My X99 Deluxe changes is maximum vcore based on LLC.
> Setting LLC7 produces an increase on vcore on my X99 Deluxe.


LLC on *X99* only acts on *VCCIN*. Vcore is *not* affected by LLC.

The FIVR is the thing that controls the Vcore, and on X99, we can only control the FIVR. Hence, we can't put "LLC" inside the FIVR, so therefore Vcore cannot be LLC'd, ditto for cache and any other voltages you may be thinking of. And realistically, there is no need to use LLC for Vcore if you have a FIVR, as Vdroop is automatically controlled anyway.


----------



## Jpmboy

let's not feed the troglodyte trolls.


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> On Asus motherboards LLC act on vcore, CPUz is not able to read the vcore correctly,
> you need Asus AiSuite or AIDA to see the effective vcore.
> 
> My X99 Deluxe changes is maximum vcore based on LLC.
> Setting LLC7 produces an increase on vcore on my X99 Deluxe.


Here you go, 1.237v set in bios, under load this voltage does not move, but VCCIN does drop as it should. End of argument.


----------



## Jpmboy




----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moorhen2*
> 
> Here you go, 1.237v set in bios, under load this voltage does not move, but VCCIN does drop as it should. End of argument.


do you use fixed voltage for every day use?
I never tried with fixed voltage but with adaptive and I have just posted my vcore shots with LLC and without.


----------



## st0necold

Guys im confused. I have my rig set to 4.0 OC / XMP...

Everything on 3dmark results show my CPU at 3.9999 (O.K)

Now I run the damn CPUZ validator and it shows the voltage correct from the preset but the clock shows 4.3 can someone explain?

http://valid.x86.fr/4eursd

Sorry guys i'm a little new to this but I am trying my hardest to not ask questions and continue learning.

Here are my current bios settings


----------



## Agenesis

Prime is failing after the 15 hour mark, any ideas? It passed multiple 24 hour + blend tests before I decided to undervolt my 4ghz cache to 1.25v and OC my ram to 2666 and reducing the timings as well, so it's probably not the CPU. HCI passed with 1500%, fluke or not I don't know. Never really tested cache but I dropped it from 1.3v to 1.25v after reading a few posts about potential degradation. Failing on the large ffts means it's a non-cpu related problem after some googling.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *st0necold*
> 
> Guys im confused. I have my rig set to 4.0 OC / XMP...
> 
> Everything on 3dmark results show my CPU at 3.9999 (O.K)
> 
> Now I run the damn CPUZ validator and it shows the voltage correct from the preset but the clock shows 4.3 can someone explain?
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/4eursd
> 
> Sorry guys i'm a little new to this but I am trying my hardest to not ask questions and continue learning.
> 
> Here are my current bios settings


Your running 125 Strap and core @ 35 that comes to 4.37Ghz

.........Man idk your screen shot say's something else. Might be because you have Intel turbo boost enabled.


----------



## st0necold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Your running 125 Strap and core @ 35 that comes to 4.37Ghz
> 
> .........Man idk your screen shot say's something else. Might be because you have Intel turbo boost enabled.


Thanks Chronic bro for your help.

Turbo is enabled, however-- the "Turbo 4.0" setting isn't what i'm using i'm just using the 4.0 preset. I am going to take a screenshot of the other bios page.

Turbo is enabled however so maybe thats it? 3d mark shows 4.0ghz...

EDIT: here's the other screens








EDIT: Tally???

I just moved from Tally last year bro... I have lived in Tallahassee off and on for about 5 years!!! 850 shoutout!!!

*UPDATE: Just restarted rig, ran it again and it shows correctly. I think the BIOS is buggy...

http://valid.x86.fr/izpnxc

*


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *st0necold*
> 
> Thanks Chronic bro for your help.
> 
> Turbo is enabled, however-- the "Turbo 4.0" setting isn't what i'm using i'm just using the 4.0 preset. I am going to take a screenshot of the other bios page.
> 
> Turbo is enabled however so maybe thats it? 3d mark shows 4.0ghz...
> 
> EDIT: here's the other screens
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Tally???
> 
> I just moved from Tally last year bro... I have lived in Tallahassee off and on for about 5 years!!! 850 shoutout!!!
> 
> *UPDATE: Just restarted rig, ran it again and it shows correctly. I think the BIOS is buggy...
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/izpnxc
> 
> *


Nice man i have been living here for the past 5 years. 850









See how it goes with turbo boost disabled. I also had a asrock x99 board and it was pretty buggy. Ever since the z77 oc formula to z97 oc formula ive always had good luck with there boards, then x99 comes around and its all buggy .


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agenesis*
> 
> Prime is failing after the 15 hour mark, any ideas? It passed multiple 24 hour + blend tests before I decided to undervolt my 4ghz cache to 1.25v and OC my ram to 2666 and reducing the timings as well, so it's probably not the CPU. HCI passed with 1500%, fluke or not I don't know. Never really tested cache but I dropped it from 1.3v to 1.25v after reading a few posts about potential degradation. Failing on the large ffts means it's a non-cpu related problem after some googling.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


most recent version? check with @Blameless - dude knows p95.


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agenesis*
> 
> Prime is failing after the 15 hour mark, any ideas? It passed multiple 24 hour + blend tests before I decided to undervolt my 4ghz cache to 1.25v and OC my ram to 2666 and reducing the timings as well, so it's probably not the CPU. HCI passed with 1500%, fluke or not I don't know. Never really tested cache but I dropped it from 1.3v to 1.25v after reading a few posts about potential degradation. Failing on the large ffts means it's a non-cpu related problem after some googling.


Rounding errors on a bunch of cores around the same time is almost always cache or memory...usually cache if it's in-place FFTs and not blend. More rarely it can be input voltage. If it was a weak core/L2, most of the time just that core will error out.

What version of Prime 95 is this? I would not recommend running the 28.x versions at 4GHz+ cache unless you have exceptionally good cooling, or an exceptionally strong sample.


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> Rounding errors on a bunch of cores around the same time is almost always cache or memory...usually cache if it's in-place FFTs and not blend. More rarely it can be input voltage. If it was a weak core/L2, most of the time just that core will error out.
> 
> What version of Prime 95 is this? I would not recommend running the 28.x versions at 4GHz+ cache unless you have exceptionally good cooling, or an exceptionally strong sample.


Which if these should be set to 0 in p95's local.txt file to fully tame prime95 v28.7 and make it safe to run on an overclocked haswell-e system?

CpuSupportsAVX=0
CpuSupportsFMA3=0
CpuSupportsFMA4=0


----------



## CookieSayWhat

I have a question for you all...How necessary is it to run a stress test for 24+ hours? I have my 5960X sitting at 4.4ghz @1.246V and it passed A64 for 2 hours without issue. I've been running games and benchmarks for over a month with no issues. Not a single BSOD or anything really weird at all.

The only reason I ask is because 4.4ghz @1.246V seems _too_ good to be true on a 5960X.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> Which if these should be set to 0 in p95's local.txt file to fully tame prime95 v28.7 and make it safe to run on an overclocked haswell-e system?
> 
> CpuSupportsAVX=0
> CpuSupportsFMA3=0
> CpuSupportsFMA4=0


FMA4 is AMD only and won't be used on Intel setups.

FMA3=0 should knock down the stress to about 27.9 levels. If you are OCed too far to be reasonably safe here, your probably not looking at an OC you want 24/7 anyway.

AVX=0 will knock stress almost all the way back to 26.x levels, which is almost uselessly light on anything past Gulftown.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CookieSayWhat*
> 
> I have a question for you all...How necessary is it to run a stress test for 24+ hours? I have my 5960X sitting at 4.4ghz @1.246V and it passed A64 for 2 hours without issue. I've been running games and benchmarks for over a month with no issues. Not a single BSOD or anything really weird at all.
> 
> The only reason I ask is because 4.4ghz @1.246V seems _too_ good to be true on a 5960X.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


The length of time you want to stress is going to depend on how confident you need to be of stability vs. how much time you are willing to spend and how much potential wear and tear you are willing to put the CPU though. Often time is better spent running a mix of tests than running a single test for a protracted period of time, though for situations where stability is critical, I will run the most typically stressful tests I use first, for quite a while, to rule out any subtle problems as soon as possible.

Two hours of AID64 doesn't really say much beyond ruling out the most obvious instabilities. If you are just playing games and don't have any irreplaceable data on your system, it may still be enough.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Ok I've had everything running smoothly for a few days.
But today after reading the last 2 post I thought, hmm I'll give Prime95 a 1 minute run.
To my mistake I used 28.7, but to my surprise my system hung within 30 seconds, it's passed every other test we use, but not 30 seconds of Prime95 28.7.

So does that mean my system isn't truly stable?

Update:
This is what was needed to pass 1 test, CPU was at 4.2Ghz, VCCSA was at XMP defaults (+0.36v offset),
I usually consider getting that far into Prime95 28.7 stable..lol:



But in saying that look at the consistent numbers in x265 Benchmark.
I can get these every time now, where before they was a 5 - 10fps difference each instance.


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> Ok I've had everything running smoothly for a few days.
> But today after reading the last 2 post I thought, hmm I'll give Prime95 a 1 minute run.
> To my mistake I used 28.7, but to my surprise my system hung within 30 seconds, it's passed every other test we use, but not 30 seconds of Prime95 28.7.
> 
> So does that mean my system isn't truly stable?


Prime95 28.7, without crippling it, will frequently fail about 200-300MHz below what most commonly used CPU/cache tests will with the same voltages. The only change my signature system needs to pass 4.5GHz in AIDA64, x265, or Realbench, is increasing the CPU multiplier by 2.

As for "truly stable", that depends on your definition...but it is completely possible to pass arbitrarily long Prime95 28.7 runs with the right settings (it's a stable build used as a real distributed computing project by thousands of people, day in and day out). You do not necessarily need to be AVX2/FMA3 Prime95 stable to be stable in other CPU loads, but it's extrememly rare to encounter a CPU or cache instabilities that the correct FFT test of AVX2/FMA3 Prime95 won't find that something else will. However, Prime95 is a mediocre memory test, even with custom Blend, and cannot find any errors related to any other I/O (PCI-E/DMA etc).


----------



## schoolofmonkey

@Blameless

I get what you're saying, I think with running Prime95 allowed me to dial in the other voltage around CPU/Cache/Ram, in increase stability.

Like I said in the previous post, when I was running x256 Benchmark I would get big differences in FPS with the 2 instances, now they (when I don't get the 0xc000025 errors due to Windows 10) I can the exact same numbers.
So I set all my previous overclock settings minus the tweaked, VCCIN, VCCIO, Vdroop and am able to run at CPU [email protected], Cache 1.06v again.
Temps are all the same, benchmarking higher than before.

This is the 4.3Ghz pass of x265:


Will try my best to tweak the VCCSA again later, and get it lower than the 1.15v the Auto uses, will run stressapptest as well..


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> Ok I've had everything running smoothly for a few days.
> But today after reading the last 2 post I thought, hmm I'll give Prime95 a 1 minute run.
> To my mistake I used 28.7, but to my surprise my system hung within 30 seconds, it's passed every other test we use, but not 30 seconds of Prime95 28.7.
> 
> So does that mean my system isn't truly stable?
> 
> Update:
> This is what was needed to pass 1 test, CPU was at 4.2Ghz, VCCSA was at XMP defaults (+0.36v offset),
> I usually consider getting that far into Prime95 28.7 stable..lol:


Having run avx heavy stress testers a bit, I'm not at all surprised by that, IBT runs killer hot too. The screenshot shows 185W for prime95, i'm curious, what does peak power look like for on your system for x265?


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> Having run avx heavy stress testers a bit, I'm not at all surprised by that, IBT runs killer hot too. The screenshot shows 185W for prime95, i'm curious, what does peak power look like for on your system for x265?


Peak power for x265 Benchmark with the settings in the previous picture is 144w.


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> Peak power for x265 Benchmark with the settings in the previous picture is 144w.


And there you have it, 185w for prime95 vs 144w for x265. That is such a HUGE difference.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> And there you have it, 185w for prime95 vs 144w for x265. That is such a HUGE difference.


Hope that puts a visual on things for people wanting to stress test with Prime95 28.7 lol


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> Ok I've had everything running smoothly for a few days.
> But today after reading the last 2 post I thought, hmm I'll give Prime95 a 1 minute run.
> To my mistake I used 28.7, but to my surprise my system hung within 30 seconds, it's passed every other test we use, but not 30 seconds of Prime95 28.7.
> *So does that mean my system isn't truly stable?*
> Update:
> This is what was needed to pass 1 test, CPU was at 4.2Ghz, VCCSA was at XMP defaults (+0.36v offset),
> I usually consider getting that far into Prime95 28.7 stable..lol:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But in saying that look at the consistent numbers in x265 Benchmark.
> I can get these every time now, where before they was a 5 - 10fps difference each instance.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


NO! it means that it's not set to feed the unrealistic voltage/current that hammering the FPU with AVX2 demands - an unrealistic expectation for any application ... except p95. As you said, you have not experienced any issues at your current settings. And as blameless said, If you insist on setting p95 as a hurdle, drop 2 multi on a 6 core and 3+ ON AN 8 CORE CPU. IMO - p95 stability is an academic endeavor for a gaming, office or home office rig. Heck - [email protected] is easily rock stable with x264/5 stability.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> And there you have it, 185w for prime95 vs 144w for x265. That is such a HUGE difference.


Run AID64 FPU VP8, Julia and Mandel if you want a high current test that better replicates anything you might see outside of prime impacting the FPU. or OCCT, or true linpac.


----------



## godboy

Hey Guys,

Could really some some help.

Today I started my new build:

x99 MSI Godlike Gaming
5960x w/ h100i GT (hooked up the way corsair tells you too)
4GB DDR4 2400
Titan X
Corsair AX 1200i

I go to put initially and I am getting an error code of 00

I have never experienced this.

I tried reseating the ram, video card, power plugs etc, and nothing seems to work. 1 question I do have is for the JPWR1 / 2 / 3 I wasn't accustomed to using JPWR3 befire, but I am using 2 of the 8 pin connectors from the PSU 1 plugged in, and 1 split to make the 4 pin, (in addition to the 24)

*1 Very strange thing I can't figure out is that the System Fans when plugged into the MOBO will not turn on. I tried plugging the System Fans into the spare CPU fan slot and it fires up, but no action in the system fan slot.*

So whatever is causing the issue seems to be effecting system fan power and a 00 issue.

Would be eternally grateful for some help with this!

Thanks


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *godboy*
> 
> Hey Guys,
> 
> Could really some some help.
> 
> Today I started my new build:
> 
> x99 MSI Godlike Gaming
> 5960x w/ h100i GT (hooked up the way corsair tells you too)
> 4GB DDR4 2400
> Titan X
> Corsair AX 1200i
> 
> I go to put initially and I am getting an error code of 00
> 
> I have never experienced this.
> 
> I tried reseating the ram, video card, power plugs etc, and nothing seems to work. 1 question I do have is for the JPWR1 / 2 / 3 I wasn't accustomed to using JPWR3 befire, but I am using 2 of the 8 pin connectors from the PSU 1 plugged in, and 1 split to make the 4 pin, (in addition to the 24)
> 
> *1 Very strange thing I can't figure out is that the System Fans when plugged into the MOBO will not turn on. I tried plugging the System Fans into the spare CPU fan slot and it fires up, but no action in the system fan slot.*
> 
> So whatever is causing the issue seems to be effecting system fan power and a 00 issue.
> 
> Would be eternally grateful for some help with this!
> 
> Thanks


lol - try praying to it. jking (eternally grateful and all that) .... I know that happening is a gill flapper on first boot. Did you check the MB before assembly?

eitherr the socket pins are bent, the cooler is overtightened, there's a short to the chassis, or the cpu is dead. try loosening the cpu cooler a bit first.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> NO! it means that it's not set to feed the unrealistic voltage/current that hammering the FPU with AVX2 demands - an unrealistic expectation for any application ... except p95. As you said, you have not experienced any issues at your current settings. And as blameless said, If you insist on setting p95 as a hurdle, drop 2 multi on a 6 core and 3+ ON AN 8 CORE CPU. IMO - p95 stability is an academic endeavor for a gaming, office or home office rig. Heck - [email protected] is easily rock stable with x264/5 stability.
> Run AID64 FPU VP8, Julia and Mandel if you want a high current test that better replicates anything you might see outside of prime impacting the FPU. or OCCT, or true linpac.


Yeah well everything is back to normal, the tweaking of the VCCIN and a few other voltages helped a lot with x265 Benchmark as you saw.
VCCIN Bios=1.940v, idle 1.920 - 1.930v, Stressing 1.904v
Vdroop at 95%
VCCIO was set to 1.060v default is 1.050v (should I leave it or change it back to Auto?)
CPU [email protected] offset +0.005v
Cache [email protected] offset +0.001
Ram is 1.3v "tweaked from Memory try it!"
VCCSA hasn't been fiddle with yet will get to it soon, I've been out food shopping with the wife









Update:
Dropped the VCCSA back to the 1.050v setting I had before (left everything else the same)
Got an inconsistent fps like I was before using Auto VCCSA, oh and a lower score:

VCCSA 1.050v


VCCSA Auto (1.15v):


----------



## EpicOtis13

Hey guys, just wondering what sort of an OC is should expect out of my 5930k on a Gigabyte X99m Gaming5?


----------



## michael-ocn

Even prime 27.9 takes quite a bit more power than aida or prime 26.6, 165w vs 145w/150w on my system. AiSuite shows the power in the EPU section.




I'm not going to run un-neutered prime 28.7 ever again. My oc survived about 5 minutes of it before when I was stabilizing it. That's enough of that for a lifetime.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> Yeah well everything is back to normal, the tweaking of the VCCIN and a few other voltages helped a lot with x265 Benchmark as you saw.
> VCCIN Bios=1.940v, idle 1.920 - 1.930v, Stressing 1.904v
> Vdroop at 95%
> VCCIO was set to 1.060v default is 1.050v (should I leave it or change it back to Auto?)
> CPU [email protected] offset +0.005v
> Cache [email protected] offset +0.001
> Ram is 1.3v "tweaked from Memory try it!"
> VCCSA hasn't been fiddle with yet will get to it soon, I've been out food shopping with the wife
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Update:
> Dropped the VCCSA back to the 1.050v setting I had before (left everything else the same)
> Got an inconsistent fps like I was before using Auto VCCSA, oh and a lower score:
> 
> VCCSA 1.050v
> 
> 
> VCCSA Auto (1.15v):


I wouldn't keep looking to that for that reason, background activity can knock the score out quite easily.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I wouldn't keep looking to that for that reason, background activity can knock the score out quite easily.


True.
It just seemed so consistent using the Auto VCCSA, I could reboot multiple times, run the benchmark again and get the same score as I previously did.
Lowering the vccsa gives me differences in the results and a inconsistent score during reboots and runs.
I kept the same vccin voltage (1.940v) and same ram voltages.
It's been a interesting test, certainly got me scratching my head on how these MSI boards handle voltages, I've tried every voltage from 0.85v to 1.07v all did the same thing or froze lol.

Seems to be a clear advantage of having a oc socket, more direct power to the cpu so you don't need to compensate as much.


----------



## cookiesowns

4.6Ghz 100 strap, 4300 cache

Still good! Same settings as always.

1.195Vcore in BIOS

1.88VCCIN L6 LLC.

1.19V cache.


----------



## Kimir

Pretty much the same setting I have for 4.5/4.2.









Some fine tuning to end up with this, rounded up to 1.17 in the bios.

That make me think that never actually tried cache at 4.3, always did 4.2 then 4.4 and 4.5.









Btw, I don't think one should use H265 as a consistency test for vsa fine tuning, seriously 8.2 to 8.3 is within margin of errors to me. Even tried with killing all the usual background apps I always have running and it's the same.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



In this bunch of screen I did from 0.950 to 1.050 vsa and there was no difference at all


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Pretty much the same setting I have for 4.5/4.2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some fine tuning to end up with this, rounded up to 1.17 in the bios.
> 
> That make me think that never actually tried cache at 4.3, always did 4.2 then 4.4 and 4.5.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Btw, I don't think one should use H265 as a consistency test for vsa fine tuning*, seriously 8.2 to 8.3 is within margin of errors to me. Even tried with killing all the usual background apps I always have running and it's the same.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> In this bunch of screen I did from 0.950 to 1.050 vsa and there was no difference at all


^^ This.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> ^^ This.


Yeah I tend to agree.
Dropped everything but VCCIN which was left at 1.940v 95% vdroop, back to where it was prior, [email protected], VCCSA 1.050v, Ram 1.25v and it passed 2 hours of stressapptest, 1 hour of realbench and 2 hours of AIDA64.
I'd call it stable, but it was before doing a death run of Prime95.

I just found it interesting with the VCCSA adjustment and x265 benchmark, it isn't a clear indicator that the SA is stable either because it does run through fine just with the instances finishing a little further apart, but in a reasonable "margin of error", less now since the VCCIN bump.
And honestly who here would feel comfortable running with a +0.36v offset on their SA..lol..

Prime95 28.7 = 185w power draw...ouch
See I told you help others or kill a CPU, nearly did both..


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> Yeah I tend to agree.
> Dropped everything but VCCIN which was left at 1.940v 95% vdroop, back to where it was prior, [email protected], VCCSA 1.050v, Ram 1.25v and it passed 2 hours of stressapptest, 1 hour of realbench and 2 hours of AIDA64.
> I'd call it stable, but it was before doing a death run of Prime95.
> 
> I just found it interesting with the VCCSA adjustment and x265 benchmark, it isn't a clear indicator that the SA is stable either because it does run through fine just with the instances finishing a little further apart, but in a reasonable "margin of error", less now since the VCCIN bump.
> And honestly who here would feel comfortable running with a +0.36v offset on their SA..lol..
> 
> Prime95 28.7 = 185w power draw...ouch
> See I told you help others or kill a CPU, nearly did both..


As I've said to you before, there comes a point where you just have to use the machine. System Agent can be tricky, but finding stability with one or two tests will bring this in close enough as long as other aspects of the overclock are stable.

For instance

Set VCCSA incrementally from 0.900v up until stability is found with known good memory settings.

GSAT 2 hours > Pass

Post stability issue > 10mv increment

AD Hang on OS hand off > 10mv increment

If unsure at this point retest GSAT, then HCI.

Much more than this you risk wasting too much time - soak test settings. It's nice to know you're tuned in, but it's really not a crime if you are a little more than 20mv outside of what the system would be comfortable with


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Pretty much the same setting I have for 4.5/4.2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some fine tuning to end up with this, rounded up to 1.17 in the bios.
> 
> 
> 
> That make me think that never actually tried cache at 4.3, always did 4.2 then 4.4 and 4.5.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Btw, I don't think one should use H265 as a consistency test for vsa fine tuning, seriously 8.2 to 8.3 is within margin of errors to me.* Even tried with killing all the usual background apps I always have running and it's the same.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> In this bunch of screen I did from 0.950 to 1.050 vsa and there was no difference at all


I was under the impression that the FPS for all parts should be identical? Or it actually doesn't matter as long as the test complete successfully? Not much information at the author website though.


----------



## ThisMaySting

I checked out Kimir's screenshot because I wanted to make sure of something. In his mainboard tab of CPU - Z, is link width and max supported equate to each other at x16. I am running the MSI X99A SLI Krait Edition motherboard with a 5820k and an EVGA GTX 970 FTW.EDITION.

My max supports reads 16 but the link width reads 8. Same with GPU-Z, even after running the render test, GPU-Z shows PCIE [email protected]

I have contacted MSI and EVGA about this and, not to sound like a jerk, got the "head up ass" run around from both companies. Obviously, and I wouldn't even bring this up as an issue if I was this "out there", my card is in the top slot for PCI-E, in which the manual even states this is the x16 slot, along with the 3rd slot which I also tried since I have a single card, to the same outcome.

I am running nothing else in PCI-E. Everything in BIOS is set to max peformance, all power saving is disabled, even my C-States, and the only control I have of the PCI-E slots is to turn groups from Auto, Gen1, Gen2, or Gen3. I have tried every possible combination out of desperation but again to no avail. Obviously slot 1 is again set to Gen 3.

I know the differences between x8 and x16 are negligible, however this is a major thorn in my side. The only.thing I can think of is that somehow the on board USB 3.0 or 3.1 is utilizing Gen 3 PCI-E, but there is nothing in BIOS that points me to this, nor lets.me.change anything if this is the case.

For the record, even BIOS is detecting x8 on a x16 lane. Despite the card being brand new in box and purchased a month ago for this rig specifically, I took it out and cleaned both sides of the contacts with rubbing alcohol and made sure this card was seated properly. No change.

I have tried researching this problem but most people end up having the card in the wrong slot or their BIOS isn't up to date, I'm not one of those guys.

There is something I am overlooking and any help shed on this would be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> I was under the impression that the FPS for all parts should be identical? Or it actually doesn't matter as long as the test complete successfully? Not much information at the author website though.


Not necessarily identical but if the ratio is below around 0.980 consistently then more tuning may be needed. As stated previously background activity can cause this also


----------



## solariss

Can anyone explain why using XMP of my memory I cant OC a 5820k past 4ghz? XMP is DDR4 3000, corsair vengence at 1.35 volts with timings of 15 15 15 37 2T. It automatically sets BCLK to 125 and I adjust multiplier from there. Anything past 4.0ghz and i can't get it to post, even if i set cpu voltage to 1.3+ volts. Even tried bumping up CPU VIN up to 1.9+. Is there something else I should be looking at here? I'm on an EVGA Micro 2 if that helps.

On the flip side if I set memory to auto, BCLK stays at 100, and I can easily hit 4.5 with adaptive 1.27 volts with a smidgen of offset. Auto memory timings are 15 15 15 36 2T at 1.2 volts. Pretty sure I can hit 4.6 using this method as well.

Is trying to use XMP a lost cause? I guess what I'm asking is there any advantage to running BLCK at 125 with XMP than not using XMP and keep BCLK at 100? They're just different ratios correct?


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> As I've said to you before, there comes a point where you just have to use the machine. System Agent can be tricky, but finding stability with one or two tests will bring this in close enough as long as other aspects of the overclock are stable.
> 
> For instance
> 
> Set VCCSA incrementally from 0.900v up until stability is found with known good memory settings.
> 
> GSAT 2 hours > Pass
> 
> Post stability issue > 10mv increment
> 
> AD Hang on OS hand off > 10mv increment
> 
> If unsure at this point retest GSAT, then HCI.
> 
> Much more than this you risk wasting too much time - soak test settings. It's nice to know you're tuned in, but it's really not a crime if you are a little more than 20mv outside of what the system would be comfortable with


I'm not really worried about being a little over with the voltages, personally I think it's better than being too little, nothing worse when you're right in the middle of something and you get a system crash from that exact reason, plus temps are good, even today with the 35c temps..lol.
But like I said I went back to the thoroughly tested overclock settings, just left the VCCIN 20mv higher, but with the vdroop it drops back to 1.920v idle and 1.904v load so I'm sure it can't hurt.
My VCCSA of 1.050v seems to be the sweet spot, if I go under I'll get a hard lock, plus I was using it for 2 days, gaming, 7zip, Photoshop, Adobe Premiere, Handbrake x264.

MSI boards are a different beast though, they just hard lock no matter what's causing it, I'm yet to see a BSOD due to cpu voltages being to low..


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solariss*
> 
> Can anyone explain why using XMP of my memory I cant OC a 5820k past 4ghz? XMP is DDR4 3000, corsair vengence at 1.35 volts with timings of 15 15 15 37 2T. It automatically sets BCLK to 125 and I adjust multiplier from there. Anything past 4.0ghz and i can't get it to post, even if i set cpu voltage to 1.3+ volts. Even tried bumping up CPU VIN up to 1.9+. Is there something else I should be looking at here? I'm on an EVGA Micro 2 if that helps.
> 
> On the flip side if I set memory to auto, BCLK stays at 100, and I can easily hit 4.5 with adaptive 1.27 volts with a smidgen of offset. Auto memory timings are 15 15 15 36 2T at 1.2 volts. Pretty sure I can hit 4.6 using this method as well.
> 
> Is trying to use XMP a lost cause? I guess what I'm asking is there any advantage to running BLCK at 125 with XMP than not using XMP and keep BCLK at 100? They're just different ratios correct?


When the board sets the FSB strap to 125, where are you setting the multiplier. If you set it to 40x then you are actually trying to run you CPU at 5.0G. Try setting the CPU multi to 32 and that should get you 4.0. Same as the cach multiplier


----------



## solariss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> When the board sets the FSB strap to 125, where are you setting the multiplier. If you set it to 40x then you are actually trying to run you CPU at 5.0G. Try setting the CPU multi to 32 and that should get you 4.0. Same as the cach multiplier


I'm already doing that, I can run 4.0 fine with XMP (125*32), any higher is where I'm having problems. I don't get why I can run auto on memory and easily get 4.5 (100*45), yet with XMP I can't break 4.0 with the same voltages that can get me 4.5 using 100*45.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> I'm not really worried about being a little over with the voltages, personally I think it's better than being too little, nothing worse when you're right in the middle of something and you get a system crash from that exact reason, plus temps are good, even today with the 35c temps..lol.
> But like I said I went back to the thoroughly tested overclock settings, just left the VCCIN 20mv higher, but with the vdroop it drops back to 1.920v idle and 1.904v load so I'm sure it can't hurt.
> My VCCSA of 1.050v seems to be the sweet spot, if I go under I'll get a hard lock, plus I was using it for 2 days, gaming, 7zip, Photoshop, Adobe Premiere, Handbrake x264.
> 
> MSI boards are a different beast though, they just hard lock no matter what's causing it, I'm yet to see a BSOD due to cpu voltages being to low..


This platform is prone to that type of instability in general regardless of vendor - if the overclock is unstable. Normally insufficient VCCIN, cache or memory instability, for which obviously the VCCSA has a direct impact on


----------



## CookieSayWhat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> Two hours of AID64 doesn't really say much beyond ruling out the most obvious instabilities. If you are just playing games and don't have any irreplaceable data on your system, it may still be enough.


Well I do a lot of video editing, which hasn't seem to phase the system, but I'd rather not loose my work needlessly. It seems I should run the test a bit longer. I just hate sitting there mindlessly waiting (I don't like walking away for too long since its ridding 80-86C)


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solariss*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> When the board sets the FSB strap to 125, where are you setting the multiplier. If you set it to 40x then you are actually trying to run you CPU at 5.0G. Try setting the CPU multi to 32 and that should get you 4.0. Same as the cach multiplier
> 
> 
> 
> I'm already doing that, I can run 4.0 fine with XMP (125*32), any higher is where I'm having problems. I don't get why I can run auto on memory and easily get 4.5 (100*45), yet with XMP I can't break 4.0 with the same voltages that can get me 4.5 using 100*45.
Click to expand...

I don't know what your memory default to but I'm sure it's loose compared to the 3000 CL15. So if your cache multi is in line as well I would suggest System agent voltage or IO voltage. It must be related to your ram/CPU interaction. I haven't got my platform up and running yet still waiting for my CPU but I thought I would offer what help I can based on other experience


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> This platform is prone to that type of instability in general regardless of vendor - if the overclock is unstable. Normally insufficient VCCIN, cache or memory instability, for which obviously the VCCSA has a direct impact on


Well I just did a 1500% HCI Memtest, no error's detected, so I'll just start using the machine again.
I won't lie sometimes it's hard to get out of the mind set of "has to be Prime95 stable", wasn't till yesterday I knew how much extra power the program draws for who knows what reason..


----------



## Cutbait

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> Well I just did a 1500% HCI Memtest, no error's detected, so I'll just start using the machine again.
> I won't lie sometimes it's hard to get out of the mind set of "has to be Prime95 stable", wasn't till yesterday I knew how much extra power the program draws for who knows what reason..


I suspect you have your system dailed into its happy spot very well now schoolofmonkey, so I hope you enjoy your system.
I've enjoyed keeping up with your OC as I have learned a bit through the questions you have asked, props for that









And much gratitude to all who shared valueable info.

Seems you have had some fun tuning your system up schoolofmonkey. As I know I have had fun with mine.

I just hope that I did not drag you down a bit with the VCCSA tuning thing
You know, sharing my findings chasing tight fps numbers via the x265 benchmark tool, even though it can be erratic in that regards at times.
Relieved to see that you have settled your VCCSA in at a reasonable voltage.

Must admit I have been playing around with my VCCSA at 1.03 to 1.04 as of late, along with lowering my VCCIN a tad.
Been running x264 and x265 a bunch this week. It can be fun getting tight numbers in x265 benchmark.
I digress as I chase my tail, lol



Enjoy your system schoolofmonkey

.


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cutbait*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Whoa... nice 5820k score you got there!

I think that matches the top hexa-core score tracked at hwbot.
http://hwbot.org/submission/3001268_wiggles5289_hwbot_x265_benchmark___4k_core_i7_5930k_6.56_fps


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cutbait*
> 
> Enjoy your system schoolofmonkey


Thanks for that, I was hoping all my silly questions would help others out there, plus saves the guys answering the same thing over and over again.
Can't thank them enough.

I still think my OCD for a stable system gets the better of me, was playing with the VCCSA again today and I can confirm on my system that any changes to the VCCSA does effect the outcome to x265.
Though my system is one that suffers from the Windows 10 0xc000025 errors while using pmode Silent Scone was talking about a while ago.

Here's 2 runs with just changing the VCCSA from the 1.050v to default Auto, nothing else was changed, the results are repeatable, by changing between the 2 settings with each reboot:

1.050v



Default Auto (1.2v):


----------



## mus1mus

You must not be trying good enough.







\

Just for giggles, check out this guy: http://fortcollins.craigslist.org/sys/5253662447.html
Quote:


> To start this machine is running the absolute balls to the wall Intel Core i7-5820K Sextuple Core processor maxed out at 4,500mhz when its pushed. Given each core hypers that's *54,000* megahertz of processing power. It's running on the newest generation of LGA2011-V3 motherboards via an Asus X99. This board is currently running 25% over stock speeds across the board while maintaining an impressive 4,500mhz Northbridge to match the processor. (when maxed) It will actually follow the processor's speed meaning that the data traveling around the board has NO bottleneck through the Northbridge.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cutbait*
> 
> I suspect you have your system dailed into its happy spot very well now schoolofmonkey, so I hope you enjoy your system.
> I've enjoyed keeping up with your OC as I have learned a bit through the questions you have asked, props for that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And much gratitude to all who shared valueable info.
> 
> Seems you have had some fun tuning your system up schoolofmonkey. As I know I have had fun with mine.
> 
> I just hope that I did not drag you down a bit with the VCCSA tuning thing
> You know, sharing my findings chasing tight fps numbers via the x265 benchmark tool, even though it can be erratic in that regards at times.
> Relieved to see that you have settled your VCCSA in at a reasonable voltage.
> 
> Must admit I have been playing around with my VCCSA at 1.03 to 1.04 as of late, along with lowering my VCCIN a tad.
> Been running x264 and x265 a bunch this week. It can be fun getting tight numbers in x265 benchmark.
> I digress as I chase my tail, lol
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy your system schoolofmonkey
> 
> .


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> Thanks for that, I was hoping all my silly questions would help others out there, plus saves the guys answering the same thing over and over again.
> Can't thank them enough.
> 
> I still think my OCD for a stable system gets the better of me, was playing with the VCCSA again today and I can confirm on my system that any changes to the VCCSA does effect the outcome to x265.
> Though my system is one that suffers from the Windows 10 0xc000025 errors while using pmode Silent Scone was talking about a while ago.
> 
> Here's 2 runs with just changing the VCCSA from the 1.050v to default Auto, nothing else was changed, the results are repeatable, by changing between the 2 settings with each reboot:
> 
> 1.050v
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Default Auto (1.2v):
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> You must not be trying good enough.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> \
> 
> Just for giggles, check out this guy: http://fortcollins.craigslist.org/sys/5253662447.html


\

guys - win7 always scores higher in this benchmark than W10 when you compare the OS'es on the same exact rig and clocks.


----------



## DeathMetroll

Hi all !

I built my new PC with a 5820K cooled by a nh-d15 and 16Gb 2400Mhz Ram on a MSI X99A SLI Plus mobo.

I have a good 4,5Ghz at 1,250V (everything else set to "default" and Ram set on XMP), I'd like to push it a bit more maybe arround 4,7 or 4,8Ghz.

BUT ! (yes there's a "but" ! ) even at 4,6Ghz pushed to 1,320V I get a BSOD so I though there was some other settings to move but I don't know which ones.

So here's my question : what should I do to get more speed ?

Thanks guys for your futur replies









Regards.


----------



## godboy

Hi All,

Just wanted to check in before I start overclocking. How are these temps? I couldn't find a whole lot of info on temps for this beast - so I hope you all can give me some info. Does this seem low / normal / high?

*STOCK*

Mobo: X99 MSI Godlike
CPU: 5960x
Cooler: H110i GT (with Noctua Industrial 2000RPM's)

I ran AIDA 64 for 1 hour: (1 odd thing is that in AIDA64 under statistics I'm only getting temps for 4 cores) but I did check my CPU load and it was in fact 100%.

All the temps in my apartment are about 23C / 74F

*Readings from HWiNFO*

LOAD:

Max was 47C on the highest core / 53C Package / 45 PECI / (and pretty much a constant 43/44 reading on the physical mobo light)

10 Minutes after load (resuming IDLE):

Minimum was 21C on the lowest core / 38C Package / 31C PECI / (and a constant 32-34 reading on the physical mobo light)

I'm not really sure what people are refferrencing in temps when they look at these (sorry a bit new)


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> guys - win7 always scores higher in this benchmark than W10 when you compare the OS'es on the same exact rig and clocks.


What's you're thoughts on a 1.100v VCCSA, it works out to be a 0.26 offset, seems it is a REALLY sweet spot for the MSI board.


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *godboy*
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> Just wanted to check in before I start overclocking. How are these temps? I couldn't find a whole lot of info on temps for this beast - so I hope you all can give me some info. Does this seem low / normal / high?
> 
> *STOCK*
> 
> Mobo: X99 MSI Godlike
> CPU: 5960x
> Cooler: H110i GT (with Noctua Industrial 2000RPM's)
> 
> I ran AIDA 64 for 1 hour: (1 odd thing is that in AIDA64 under statistics I'm only getting temps for 4 cores) but I did check my CPU load and it was in fact 100%.
> 
> All the temps in my apartment are about 23C / 74F
> 
> *Readings from HWiNFO*
> 
> LOAD:
> 
> Max was 47C on the highest core / 53C Package / 45 PECI / (and pretty much a constant 43/44 reading on the physical mobo light)
> 
> 10 Minutes after load (resuming IDLE):
> 
> Minimum was 21C on the lowest core / 38C Package / 31C PECI / (and a constant 32-34 reading on the physical mobo light)
> 
> I'm not really sure what people are refferrencing in temps when they look at these (sorry a bit new)


I don't remember what temps i was seeing at stock clocks except that there was absolutely nothing to be concerned about, probably something like yours, not even cracking 50c. Core temps are what matters most of all, thats whats generally being referred to.


----------



## ThisMaySting

Hi guys I realize now I posted my dilemma in the wrong thread. Since I am at work now and was when I posted it, I am restricted to using my phone and I am not used to using my phone for online forums.

Anyway, if that post could be redirected to the correct forum category, or even better, if you could give me an idea of which thread to post that in, I can just copy and paste it over to where it should be.

My time is limited lately due to a project both at work and on my house, now that my hobby project is done, pre-winter house projects need to happen, ergo I literally have more spare time at work than I do at home.

At work, as an industrial electrical foreman, we use cell phones for literally everything, I just don't often use it for Web forums...

Anyway, if you guys could steer me in the right direction I would appreciate it, if you're confused about what I am talking about my post is roughly ten posts previous to this one, roughly....

Thank you!!!

-sting


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> What's you're thoughts on a 1.100v VCCSA, it works out to be a 0.26 offset, seems it is a REALLY sweet spot for the MSI board.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


A little on the high side for mt perferences... but should be totally fine. it really takes regular use and normal on/off power cycles (not done as a test) to really get at VSA. so... when you set offset to 0.20V... any problems?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThisMaySting*
> 
> Hi guys I realize now I posted my dilemma in the wrong thread. Since I am at work now and was when I posted it, I am restricted to using my phone and I am not used to using my phone for online forums.
> 
> Anyway, if that post could be redirected to the correct forum category, or even better, if you could give me an idea of which thread to post that in, I can just copy and paste it over to where it should be.
> 
> My time is limited lately due to a project both at work and on my house, now that my hobby project is done, pre-winter house projects need to happen, ergo I literally have more spare time at work than I do at home.
> 
> At work, as an industrial electrical foreman, we use cell phones for literally everything, I just don't often use it for Web forums...
> 
> Anyway, if you guys could steer me in the right direction I would appreciate it, if you're confused about what I am talking about my post is roughly ten posts previous to this one, roughly....
> 
> Thank you!!!
> 
> -sting


erm... what post?


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> A little on the high side for mt perferences... but should be totally fine. it really takes regular use and normal on/off power cycles (not done as a test) to really get at VSA. so... when you set offset to 0.20V... any problems?


Setting the VCCSA to 1.050v ends up giving you a offset of 0.20v.
It's what I was running before, I never encountered any actual issues running at 1.050v (other than the noticeable x265 thing), I was able to pass all the stress test without the machine throwing memory errors, plus cold and warm boots never showed a 55 qcode or Windows hang on boot.
I've been running at the 1.100v all day and (you're going to think I'm nuts) noticed a genuine difference, machine didn't feel so delayed when opening apps (Corel Paint shop, Premiere etc) and doing everyday stuff compared to when I was running 1.050v, which I did for 2 days.
1.100v is giving the offset of 0.26v, the XMP/Memory try it sets it to a +0.36v offset, I should probably try 1.080v first before going 1.100v...lol.
Generally what is set in BIOS is what the IMC gets, or could there be some voltage droop you don't see in the monitoring software?


----------



## st0necold

Guys I just got aida64... ran a cache/memory benchmark. is this good for my rams? They are corsair dominator 3000 (4x4) c15-3k


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *st0necold*
> 
> Guys I just got aida64... ran a cache/memory benchmark. is this good for my rams? They are corsair dominator 3000 (4x4) c15-3k


It's fine given you're not overclocking cache, this will improve throughput


----------



## ThisMaySting

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> erm... what post?


This one:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I checked out Kimir's screenshot because I wanted to make sure of something. In his mainboard tab of CPU - Z, is link width and max supported equate to each other at x16. I am running the MSI X99A SLI Krait Edition motherboard with a 5820k and an EVGA GTX 970 FTW.EDITION.

My max supports reads 16 but the link width reads 8. Same with GPU-Z, even after running the render test, GPU-Z shows PCIE [email protected]

I have contacted MSI and EVGA about this and, not to sound like a jerk, got the "head up ass" run around from both companies. Obviously, and I wouldn't even bring this up as an issue if I was this "out there", my card is in the top slot for PCI-E, in which the manual even states this is the x16 slot, along with the 3rd slot which I also tried since I have a single card, to the same outcome.

I am running nothing else in PCI-E. Everything in BIOS is set to max peformance, all power saving is disabled, even my C-States, and the only control I have of the PCI-E slots is to turn groups from Auto, Gen1, Gen2, or Gen3. I have tried every possible combination out of desperation but again to no avail. Obviously slot 1 is again set to Gen 3.

I know the differences between x8 and x16 are negligible, however this is a major thorn in my side. The only.thing I can think of is that somehow the on board USB 3.0 or 3.1 is utilizing Gen 3 PCI-E, but there is nothing in BIOS that points me to this, nor lets.me.change anything if this is the case.

For the record, even BIOS is detecting x8 on a x16 lane. Despite the card being brand new in box and purchased a month ago for this rig specifically, I took it out and cleaned both sides of the contacts with rubbing alcohol and made sure this card was seated properly. No change.

I have tried researching this problem but most people end up having the card in the wrong slot or their BIOS isn't up to date, I'm not one of those guys.

There is something I am overlooking and any help shed on this would be greatly appreciated!!



Thanks.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThisMaySting*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> erm... what post?
> 
> 
> 
> This one:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I checked out Kimir's screenshot because I wanted to make sure of something. In his mainboard tab of CPU - Z, is link width and max supported equate to each other at x16. I am running the MSI X99A SLI Krait Edition motherboard with a 5820k and an EVGA GTX 970 FTW.EDITION.
> 
> My max supports reads 16 but the link width reads 8. Same with GPU-Z, even after running the render test, GPU-Z shows PCIE [email protected]
> 
> I have contacted MSI and EVGA about this and, not to sound like a jerk, got the "head up ass" run around from both companies. Obviously, and I wouldn't even bring this up as an issue if I was this "out there", my card is in the top slot for PCI-E, in which the manual even states this is the x16 slot, along with the 3rd slot which I also tried since I have a single card, to the same outcome.
> 
> I am running nothing else in PCI-E. Everything in BIOS is set to max peformance, all power saving is disabled, even my C-States, and the only control I have of the PCI-E slots is to turn groups from Auto, Gen1, Gen2, or Gen3. I have tried every possible combination out of desperation but again to no avail. Obviously slot 1 is again set to Gen 3.
> 
> I know the differences between x8 and x16 are negligible, however this is a major thorn in my side. The only.thing I can think of is that somehow the on board USB 3.0 or 3.1 is utilizing Gen 3 PCI-E, but there is nothing in BIOS that points me to this, nor lets.me.change anything if this is the case.
> 
> For the record, even BIOS is detecting x8 on a x16 lane. Despite the card being brand new in box and purchased a month ago for this rig specifically, I took it out and cleaned both sides of the contacts with rubbing alcohol and made sure this card was seated properly. No change.
> 
> I have tried researching this problem but most people end up having the card in the wrong slot or their BIOS isn't up to date, I'm not one of those guys.
> 
> There is something I am overlooking and any help shed on this would be greatly appreciated!!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.
Click to expand...

The best place is at the motherboard owner thread. The next best place would be in the Intel motherboard section. This happened to me with my non-X99 computer but only happened with the second card which if the computer was disturbed, i.e. moving it or even with enough vibration (i.e. cat jump on the computer), the link for second card can go down to x8, usually at next boot. What I do is either keep re-lugging the card or gently pull-push the card witthout actually unplugging the card from the PCIe slot, until I get x16 back.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThisMaySting*
> 
> This one:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I checked out Kimir's screenshot because I wanted to make sure of something. In his mainboard tab of CPU - Z, is link width and max supported equate to each other at x16. I am running the MSI X99A SLI Krait Edition motherboard with a 5820k and an EVGA GTX 970 FTW.EDITION.
> 
> My max supports reads 16 but the link width reads 8. Same with GPU-Z, even after running the render test, GPU-Z shows PCIE [email protected]
> 
> I have contacted MSI and EVGA about this and, not to sound like a jerk, got the "head up ass" run around from both companies. Obviously, and I wouldn't even bring this up as an issue if I was this "out there", my card is in the top slot for PCI-E, in which the manual even states this is the x16 slot, along with the 3rd slot which I also tried since I have a single card, to the same outcome.
> 
> I am running nothing else in PCI-E. Everything in BIOS is set to max peformance, all power saving is disabled, even my C-States, and the only control I have of the PCI-E slots is to turn groups from Auto, Gen1, Gen2, or Gen3. I have tried every possible combination out of desperation but again to no avail. Obviously slot 1 is again set to Gen 3.
> 
> I know the differences between x8 and x16 are negligible, however this is a major thorn in my side. The only.thing I can think of is that somehow the on board USB 3.0 or 3.1 is utilizing Gen 3 PCI-E, but there is nothing in BIOS that points me to this, nor lets.me.change anything if this is the case.
> 
> For the record, even BIOS is detecting x8 on a x16 lane. Despite the card being brand new in box and purchased a month ago for this rig specifically, I took it out and cleaned both sides of the contacts with rubbing alcohol and made sure this card was seated properly. No change.
> 
> I have tried researching this problem but most people end up having the card in the wrong slot or their BIOS isn't up to date, I'm not one of those guys.
> 
> There is something I am overlooking and any help shed on this would be greatly appreciated!!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.


have you checked the link state right after a full clear cmos? check the mobo manual and make sure ytou have the card in the correct slot? I don;t thik there's a single response that will trouble shoot the problem, If it persists after a clrcmos it's either the card otr the MB.
When you open gp[uZ run the little gpu stressor (the "?" right next to the link state box) and see if the link state changes to x16.


----------



## Alpina 7

anyone interested in helping me out?

i just got done building my "beast" a few days ago. got everything set up. got my GPU overclocked and benched and now its time to overclock my 5820K.... so i def need help as i am fairly new to this. i tried for 4.5ghz, (124x36) with core voltage @ 1.3V highest temp i got there was around 67-68 max... seemed to run fine, but after 15 minutes on aida64 its crashed :/ anyway to mess with any of the numbers to make it stable? or get it close? ill be home tonight and can post pics as we go...

thanks in advance gents.

specs are;

Asus X99 pro,
5820K
EK Predator 360 AIO
Gigabyte 980 Ti G1 (overclocked to 1.5 @ 1.270V 8000 memory)
AX860i
2 Neutron XT SSD's
16 GB dom platinum ddr4 3000 ram
760T

>>> build log http://www.overclock.net/t/1575547/first-build-3k-budget
benchmarks for GPU on last page

thanks in advance gentlemen.


----------



## ThisMaySting

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> have you checked the link state right after a full clear cmos? check the mobo manual and make sure ytou have the card in the correct slot? I don;t thik there's a single response that will trouble shoot the problem, If it persists after a clrcmos it's either the card otr the MB.
> When you open gp[uZ run the little gpu stressor (the "?" right next to the link state box) and see if the link state changes to x16.


First, thanks Kizwan, some tricksI suppose I can try when I get home, but for a month old.board and card, this shoudnt be necessary.

JPM thank you as well. I listed in my post that i did run GPUZ render and even while running, both windowed.and full.screen, PCI-E [email protected] I also did state that the card is in the correct slot, thenfirst and third slot, though onboard they ar iddntified as 1 and 5, are the x16 lots. I have tried the card in both with the same results.

I did forget to.mention other troubleshooting steps i had tried which included clearing CMOS, more than once, and even trying my old 670 FTW in the same slot. Funny thing is, the 670, before the 970 was even purchased, worked fine, showed x16 on everything. After i installed the 970 and saw the problem, I swapped the 670 back in and now IT had the same problem.

Of course MSI is pointing the finger at EVGA and EVGA at MSI. Crazy.

On another note, I run everything through a Marantz AVR receiver. My 670, never had an issue. The 970, dont get a screen until Windows, i cannot see BIOS, even when i spam.delete and know its sitting in BIOS, nothing on screen through the AVR. When I bypass the AVR and go.straight to the tv, signal is fine. EVGA gave me the "some cards just work through an avr and some just dont..." and before i lost my cool on that person i just hung up on them.

The x8 is not an issue right now because i do plan on SLI soon, and with the 5820 i am only.going to be able to get two cards at x8 anyway, and by the time I have money put aside for the next system upgrade, I am sure it will be on a.completely different architecture anyway, and of course with new cards...

I just dont think that a company, or two in this case, should be finger pointing when there is an obvious issue with a brand new in box product on the customers end. Seriously, next build i am going back to gigabyte everything....should have listened to my gut this time around, you live, you learn....

Thanks for the replies guys, much obliged!


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CookieSayWhat*
> 
> Well I do a lot of video editing, which hasn't seem to phase the system, but I'd rather not loose my work needlessly. It seems I should run the test a bit longer. I just hate sitting there mindlessly waiting (I don't like walking away for too long since its ridding 80-86C)


Run your tests overnight. There is nothing that's likely to go wrong that you could save it from were you present.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> anyone interested in helping me out?
> 
> i just got done building my "beast" a few days ago. got everything set up. got my GPU overclocked and benched and now its time to overclock my 5820K.... so i def need help as i am fairly new to this. i tried for 4.5ghz, (124x36) with core voltage @ 1.3V highest temp i got there was around 67-68 max... seemed to run fine, but after 15 minutes on aida64 its crashed :/ anyway to mess with any of the numbers to make it stable? or get it close? ill be home tonight and can post pics as we go...
> 
> thanks in advance gents.
> 
> specs are;
> 
> Asus X99 pro,
> 5820K
> EK Predator 360 AIO
> Gigabyte 980 Ti G1 (overclocked to 1.5 @ 1.270V 8000 memory)
> AX860i
> 2 Neutron XT SSD's
> 16 GB dom platinum ddr4 3000 ram
> 760T
> 
> >>> build log http://www.overclock.net/t/1575547/first-build-3k-budget
> benchmarks for GPU on last page
> 
> thanks in advance gentlemen.


Besides giving the input voltage a bump to 1.9-1.95V, there's nothing else you really need to change for overclocking the cores. Run your memory at 2133MHz to rule that out first. Once you find your stable core frequency, then apply XMP and see if you're still stable. Then you can move on to overclocking the cache if desired.

The silicon lottery dictates how high your processor will clock, you might not be able to get 4.5GHz stable if you have a below average CPU.


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> Besides giving the input voltage a bump to 1.9-1.95V, there's nothing else you really need to change for overclocking the cores. Run your memory at 2133MHz to rule that out first. Once you find your stable core frequency, then apply XMP and see if you're still stable. Then you can move on to overclocking the cache if desired.
> 
> The silicon lottery dictates how high your processor will clock, you might not be able to get 4.5GHz stable if you have a below average CPU.


ok that makes sense. so basically only mess with the same settings till i get it right.

is [email protected] good or shoud i go for [email protected]

is my voltage safe at 1.3? or should i up it? whats the highest i can go and stay safe. ( i want this to last me) lol

and lastly. what IF it runs fine @2133 under stress but crashes @ 3000? whats my next step. because i paid good money to keep it @ 3000.

sorry for all the questions. still learning


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> ok that makes sense. so basically only mess with the same settings till i get it right.
> 
> is [email protected] good or shoud i go for [email protected]
> 
> is my voltage safe at 1.3? or should i up it? whats the highest i can go and stay safe. ( i want this to last me) lol
> 
> and lastly. what IF it runs fine @2133 under stress but crashes @ 3000? whats my next step. because i paid good money to keep it @ 3000.
> 
> sorry for all the questions. still learning


1.3v might be on the high side for a long term overclock or right at the edge. I think that's generally considered the cutoff for "safe" voltage (but really each cpu is different so there is not one fixed value and each persons risk profile is different). Personally, I'm more comfortable keeping it closer to 1.2v for everyday use. Your 360 cooler gives you good thermal headroom which helps to make the margin of safety better with higher clocks. For "safe" temps, generally you want to keep it under 75c while stressing.


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> 1.3v might be on the high side for a long term overclock or right at the edge. I think that's generally considered the cutoff for "safe" voltage (but really each cpu is different so there is not one fixed value and each persons risk profile is different). Personally, I'm more comfortable keeping it closer to 1.2v for everyday use. Your 360 cooler gives you good thermal headroom which helps to make the margin of safety better with higher clocks. For "safe" temps, generally you want to keep it under 75c while stressing.


ok cool. That makes sense. So, tonight go for;

1.) keep it close as possible to 1.2V
2.) up the speed slowly till reliable and stable
3.) no more than 75c
4.)turn off xpm during all of this
5.) after stable work on the XMP with voltage?

does that sound about right.


----------



## Cutbait

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> \
> 
> guys - win7 always scores higher in this benchmark than W10 when you compare the OS'es on the same exact rig and clocks.


Yea, and to think I will feel compelled to repeat much of this stability testing once again when I jump to Windows 10, still taking notes on all the 'bugs' and trouble shooting postings here.
Still have not installed Linux either, I would prefer to isolate each to its own ssd..

Any particulate variable that stands out that frequently needs to be addressed under a windows 7 to 10 update.
A Linux install will probably happen before the windows 7. No immediate plans for a windows 10 at the moment.
just curious

Thanks


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThisMaySting*
> 
> First, thanks Kizwan, some tricksI suppose I can try when I get home, but for a month old.board and card, this shoudnt be necessary.
> 
> JPM thank you as well. I listed in my post that i did run GPUZ render and even while running, both windowed.and full.screen, PCI-E [email protected] I also did state that the card is in the correct slot, thenfirst and third slot, though onboard they ar iddntified as 1 and 5, are the x16 lots. I have tried the card in both with the same results.
> 
> I did forget to.mention other troubleshooting steps i had tried which included clearing CMOS, more than once, and even trying my old 670 FTW in the same slot. Funny thing is, the 670, before the 970 was even purchased, worked fine, showed x16 on everything. After i installed the 970 and saw the problem, I swapped the 670 back in and now IT had the same problem.
> 
> Of course MSI is pointing the finger at EVGA and EVGA at MSI. Crazy.
> 
> On another note, I run everything through a Marantz AVR receiver. My 670, never had an issue. The 970, dont get a screen until Windows, i cannot see BIOS, even when i spam.delete and know its sitting in BIOS, nothing on screen through the AVR. When I bypass the AVR and go.straight to the tv, signal is fine. EVGA gave me the "some cards just work through an avr and some just dont..." and before i lost my cool on that person i just hung up on them.
> 
> The x8 is not an issue right now because i do plan on SLI soon, and with the 5820 i am only.going to be able to get two cards at x8 anyway, and by the time I have money put aside for the next system upgrade, I am sure it will be on a.completely different architecture anyway, and of course with new cards...
> 
> I just dont think that a company, or two in this case, should be finger pointing when there is an obvious issue with a brand new in box product on the customers end. Seriously, next build i am going back to gigabyte everything....should have listened to my gut this time around, you live, you learn....
> 
> Thanks for the replies guys, much obliged!


Eh, sorry sometimes skimming on the phone.. I miss things. IMO - if the MB claims x16 with a single after all the things you tried (including clrcmos and bone stock verification of x8) still, only x8, sounds like a faulty MB -> RMA. No way to cross check with another MB i'm guessing.

regarding the AVR - I run a HTPC thru a (older) Denon 5308, using a 50' HDMI cable (bluejeans cable - only one certified to that length) and both NV and AMD cards always show a picture - bios is not a sure thing. the handshake can take too long.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> anyone interested in helping me out?
> 
> i just got done building my "beast" a few days ago. got everything set up. got my GPU overclocked and benched and now its time to overclock my 5820K.... so i def need help as i am fairly new to this. i tried for 4.5ghz, (124x36) with core voltage @ 1.3V highest temp i got there was around 67-68 max... seemed to run fine, but after 15 minutes on aida64 its crashed :/ anyway to mess with any of the numbers to make it stable? or get it close? ill be home tonight and can post pics as we go...
> 
> thanks in advance gents.
> 
> specs are;
> 
> Asus X99 pro,
> 5820K
> EK Predator 360 AIO
> Gigabyte 980 Ti G1 (overclocked to 1.5 @ 1.270V 8000 memory)
> AX860i
> 2 Neutron XT SSD's
> 16 GB dom platinum ddr4 3000 ram
> 760T
> 
> >>> build log http://www.overclock.net/t/1575547/first-build-3k-budget
> benchmarks for GPU on last page
> 
> thanks in advance gentlemen.


Have a look at the guide...
http://www.overclock.net/t/1510328/asus-x99-motherboard-series-official-support-thread-north-american-users-only/0_20


----------



## Armxnian

Latest version of p95 blend draws 240w from a 5820k @1.3v according to ai suite... and that's AFTER I dropped my clock from 4.5 to 4.375... temps reached 89c even with fans at max for my AIO. I reapplied thermal paste and got it down to low to mid 80's.

ROG real bench does fine at 4.5 and doesn't get the cpu anywhere near as hot (mid 70s at max). It runs for a while with no problem. But at 4.5, prime and occt crash instantly. 4.375 does not.

Suggestions on what to do?


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Armxnian*
> 
> Latest version of p95 blend draws 240w from a 5820k @1.3v according to ai suite... and that's AFTER I dropped my clock from 4.5 to 4.375... temps reached 89c even with fans at max for my AIO. I reapplied thermal paste and got it down to low to mid 80's.
> 
> ROG real bench does fine at 4.5 and doesn't get the cpu anywhere near as hot (mid 70s at max). It runs for a while with no problem. But at 4.5, prime and occt crash instantly. 4.375 does not.
> 
> Suggestions on what to do?


Hey @Jpmboy remind you of someone









I went through this the other day, don't use the latest version of prime95, I was getting 180w from [email protected] and my system would still hang until I bumped up the VCCIN and core voltages to stupid levels.
There's nothing that will stress a system like Prime95 does, not sure why OCCT is crashing though, it doesn't draw the power like p95, and I can run OCCT fine using large data sets.

Jpmboy, still finding VCCSA of 1.100v (0.26 offset) more stable than anything lower, it's got to be better than the 0.36v offset the Auto setting uses..
Just don't want to fiddle too much more as the system is stable from what I've been doing. (x264 1080p encoding, Gaming, Photoshop).


----------



## Armxnian

Well my system was pretty stable until I updated my bios. Then I lost all my settings and now I can't get it back to where it was...
I prefer stability to max performance. It would suck if I was doing engineering homework or tests and crash. Is aida and rog the two recommended ones for general stability? Instant prime crash has me a bit uneasy. I'm running the CPU:OCCT not the Linpack version and that also crashes within 10 seconds.


----------



## Koniakki

So long AIO, here comes CWL...!









Its was about time I ordered one for my self this time, instead of for others.

Just ordered an Alphacool NexXxoS Cool Answer 480 D5/UT60! Lets see how far this 5820k can go..


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Armxnian*
> 
> Well my system was pretty stable until I updated my bios. Then I lost all my settings and now I can't get it back to where it was...
> I prefer stability to max performance. It would suck if I was doing engineering homework or tests and crash. Is aida and rog the two recommended ones for general stability? Instant prime crash has me a bit uneasy. I'm running the CPU:OCCT not the Linpack version and that also crashes within 10 seconds.


Spoke to soon mate, didn't have enough voltage for OCCT to run 4.3Ghz, 1.2v wasn't enough. 1.21v was, froze after 5 minutes.
But I just dropped back to [email protected] and OCCT is fine...
Still locks up in Prime95, but that doesn't concern me at all, it's trying to draw 188w of power, not like OCCT's 144w, which is quiet normal..

@Jpmboy
Is this better, dropping back to 4.2Ghz allowed me to lower the VCCSA back to 1.050v:


----------



## solariss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> anyone interested in helping me out?
> 
> i just got done building my "beast" a few days ago. got everything set up. got my GPU overclocked and benched and now its time to overclock my 5820K.... so i def need help as i am fairly new to this. i tried for 4.5ghz, (124x36) with core voltage @ 1.3V highest temp i got there was around 67-68 max... seemed to run fine, but after 15 minutes on aida64 its crashed :/ anyway to mess with any of the numbers to make it stable? or get it close? ill be home tonight and can post pics as we go...
> 
> thanks in advance gents.


I had the same problem a few pages back and couldn't get it resolved so I dumped trying to use XMP and left memory set to auto. With memory to auto BCLK was 100 instead of 125. With the multiplier set at 45 and core voltage at 1.3 I was able to hit 4.5. From there I started dialing back core voltage. Left the voltage at adaptive and applied a little offset to core voltage, +15 I think. I say try this method and see what happens. I don't know if it's the mobo or memory, but DDR4 3000 XMP was useless above 4.0 ghz for me. At least auto is using SPD timings.

Currently running 4.5 with 1.289 volts and ran AIDA64 for 3 hours, no crashes. It's still a work in progress to see how low I can take core voltage at 4.5 but I'm pretty happy where it's at. Could probably even hit 4.6.


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solariss*
> 
> I had the same problem a few pages back and couldn't get it resolved so I dumped trying to use XMP and left memory set to auto. With memory to auto BCLK was 100 instead of 125. With the multiplier set at 45 and core voltage at 1.3 I was able to hit 4.5. From there I started dialing back core voltage. Left the voltage at adaptive and applied a little offset to core voltage, +15 I think. I say try this method and see what happens. I don't know if it's the mobo or memory, but DDR4 3000 XMP was useless above 4.0 ghz for me. At least auto is using SPD timings.
> 
> Currently running 4.5 with 1.289 volts and ran AIDA64 for 3 hours, no crashes. It's still a work in progress to see how low I can take core voltage at 4.5 but I'm pretty happy where it's at. Could probably even hit 4.6.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solariss*
> 
> I had the same problem a few pages back and couldn't get it resolved so I dumped trying to use XMP and left memory set to auto. With memory to auto BCLK was 100 instead of 125. With the multiplier set at 45 and core voltage at 1.3 I was able to hit 4.5. From there I started dialing back core voltage. Left the voltage at adaptive and applied a little offset to core voltage, +15 I think. I say try this method and see what happens. I don't know if it's the mobo or memory, but DDR4 3000 XMP was useless above 4.0 ghz for me. At least auto is using SPD timings.
> 
> Currently running 4.5 with 1.289 volts and ran AIDA64 for 3 hours, no crashes. It's still a work in progress to see how low I can take core voltage at 4.5 but I'm pretty happy where it's at. Could probably even hit 4.6.


I'm working on mine right now. I'm at 1.3 v 100x44 and xmp 3000 and I'm running great.

Any thing you recommend to get to 45-47?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Armxnian*
> 
> Well my system was pretty stable until I updated my bios. Then I lost all my settings and now I can't get it back to where it was...
> I prefer stability to max performance. It would suck if I was doing engineering homework or tests and crash. Is aida and rog the two recommended ones for general stability? Instant prime crash has me a bit uneasy. I'm running the CPU:OCCT not the Linpack version and that also crashes within 10 seconds.


unless your homework is going to run something that hammers the FPU with AVX2, FMA3 or the like, stressors like x264, x265, realbench, occt will test the system well enough... add to that 5-10 laps with HCI memtest, and a short run of either IBT, AID64 FPU VP8, Julia and Mandel and you have high current tested at a level any real-world app will throw at the cpu. Save those bios settings as a gamer, drop the core and cache 1 notch and save that as your Fail-safe.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> Spoke to soon mate, didn't have enough voltage for OCCT to run 4.3Ghz, 1.2v wasn't enough. 1.21v was, froze after 5 minutes.
> But I just dropped back to [email protected] and OCCT is fine...
> Still locks up in Prime95, but that doesn't concern me at all, it's trying to draw 188w of power, not like OCCT's 144w, which is quiet normal..
> 
> @Jpmboy
> Is this better, dropping back to 4.2Ghz allowed me to lower the VCCSA back to 1.050v:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I'm not sure why VSA would need adjusting on that MB with a 100-125MHz clock change. It really shouldn't. Frankly I run 1.0375 with 8 ram sticks for cpu clocks from 4125 thru 4.625 on 125 with 3000c13, and 1.000 for 4.2 - 4.7 on 100 with 2666c12.
Either way, 1.10V VSA should be fine to use, and 0.95 is "finer"







, but you still have that in an acceptable range. Again, there's no single stress test AFAIK that will "deconvolute" VSA from the several other voltage rails on the chip... best it to use it normally and if you see a q code like B6, 55 0r 41 at boot (ASUS mobos) raise or lower VSA and continue. MOre is not always better with VSA.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> best it to use it normally and if you see a q code like 55 0r 41 at boot (ASUS mobos) raise or lower VSA and continue. MOre is not always better with VSA.


I never see that at all during boots, I just get hard locks and then the BIOS spits the dummy, and you can't make any changes with out it going into a 04 - 55 loop over and over again until clearing the CMOS,
Clear the BIOS set the same overclock and the machine boots perfectly.
Though if something is out during the first training it will just throw a "Overclock failed, press F1 to enter setup" message, the board has Qcodes and doesn't use them properly..








Don't think the MSI board handle failed overclocks very well, and probably need a BIOS update, but they weren't very forthcoming when I spoke to them about it..









There's no way I could get 0.95v, tried and failed on that many times, Windows would only boot randomly..lol.
If OCCT hard locked within 120 seconds on my [email protected] overclock I'd say I needed a little more voltage to start with and I could of been blaming the lower VCCSA voltages, sucks when the board/Windows doesn't throw BSOD when the CPU voltage is too low, if something is out anywhere I'll just get a hard lock, @Mr-Dark found the same with his Gaming 7 board..lol.


----------



## Armxnian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> Spoke to soon mate, didn't have enough voltage for OCCT to run 4.3Ghz, 1.2v wasn't enough. 1.21v was, froze after 5 minutes.
> But I just dropped back to [email protected] and OCCT is fine...
> Still locks up in Prime95, but that doesn't concern me at all, it's trying to draw 188w of power, not like OCCT's 144w, which is quiet normal..


OCCT's power drop is only 10 watts lower for me compared to prime. But it works fine now with clock lowered by 1 notch.
Getting 24/7 prime stable seems impossible without lowering the clocks dramatically. Most things that can use 12/16 threads run fast enough with a decent OC. But dropping 300-400MHz is a significant loss in single threaded performance. Plus I don't have the patience to diagnose a failure after 24 hours, especially with so many voltages to fine tune. 1 worker reported a rounding error after some time









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> unless your homework is going to run something that hammers the FPU with AVX2, FMA3 or the like, stressors like x264, x265, realbench, occt will test the system well enough... add to that 5-10 laps with HCI memtest, and a short run of either IBT, AID64 FPU VP8, Julia and Mandel and you have high current tested at a level any real-world app will throw at the cpu. Save those bios settings as a gamer, drop the core and cache 1 notch and save that as your Fail-safe.


Thanks. I do quite a bit of math, but haven't run into any major problems yet, except some random BSODs that seem to have been fixed by increasing ram timing from 1 to 2. It seems some ddr4 kits do not move at all regardless of voltage. I have a feeling 4.375 is more stable but I need to do some more tests. 100MHz isn't the end of the world for general use


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> I never see that at all during boots, I just get hard locks and then the BIOS spits the dummy, and you can't make any changes with out it going into a 04 - 55 loop over and over again until clearing the CMOS,
> Clear the BIOS set the same overclock and the machine boots perfectly.
> Though if something is out during the first training it will just throw a "Overclock failed, press F1 to enter setup" message, the board has Qcodes and doesn't use them properly..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't think the MSI board handle failed overclocks very well, and probably need a BIOS update, but they weren't very forthcoming when I spoke to them about it..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's no way I could get 0.95v, tried and failed on that many times, Windows would only boot randomly..lol.
> If OCCT hard locked within 120 seconds on my [email protected] overclock I'd say I needed a little more voltage to start with and I could of been blaming the lower VCCSA voltages, sucks when the board/Windows doesn't throw BSOD when the CPU voltage is too low, if something is out anywhere I'll just get a hard lock, @Mr-Dark found the same with his Gaming 7 board..lol.


The same here it's the bios almost need some update.. but i'm very close to change the whole setup


----------



## Alpina 7

OK guys. well after 2 days of tweaking i think im finally done overclocking my CPU and GPU =)

Here is where im at as of now. stable and happy =)








and my benchmarks...







not sure what that driver error is about


----------



## cookiesowns

What software is that? The one that has dashboard, specs, settings etc.


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> What software is that? The one that has dashboard, specs, settings etc.


NZXT-CAM


----------



## mus1mus

That is quite a hungry processor. Are you sure you can no longer go down on Vcore?

Quite a lazy memory kit too. Considering it is spec'd at that clock, hmmm.


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> That is quite a hungry processor. Are you sure you can no longer go down on Vcore?
> 
> Quite a lazy memory kit too. Considering it is spec'd at that clock, hmmm.


The ram I didn't really wanna play with. Minimal gains for the trouble...

As for vcore anything lower I would have had to bump it down to 1.3... I was under the impression we was ok till 1.4+


----------



## mus1mus

NOPE.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> That is quite a hungry processor. Are you sure you can no longer go down on Vcore?
> 
> Quite a lazy memory kit too. Considering it is spec'd at that clock, hmmm.


I his defence so is mine, I can't do 4.4Ghz under 1.27v, 4.5Ghz I've tried up to 1.3v and it's still not stable so I think we lost the silicon lottery.








Also what I thought was a stable [email protected] turned out to be not so stable once I ran OCCT large data set, froze 1 minute in, dropped it back down to [email protected] and I was able to do a full hour of OCCT..


----------



## Kutalion

I got a 5820k that needs 1.24v for 4.1ghz. Now thats a gold one right there.


----------



## mus1mus

Well, we all have the share of that after some time dealing with computers I guess.


----------



## michael-ocn

4.5 at 1.3 isn't all that hungry, is it? Well, I guess its more like 1.35. Hmmm, but wassup with the 1.4v in one screenshot, that's a dicey amount of juice for regular use.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> 4.5 at 1.3 isn't all that hungry, is it? Well, I guess its more like 1.35. Hmmm, but wassup with the 1.4v in one screenshot, that's a dicey amount of juice for regular use.


It's fine, just means it's not by any means an exceptional chip


----------



## Streetdragon

I can run 4,37Ghz on my 5820k with 1,22~V but even with 1,35 i cant get 4,5 stable. dont know why. No luck at the lottery


----------



## mus1mus

That is just fine. In terms of performance, it's no slouch.

Somewhere along your OC the chip goes into a voltage wall. Beyond that is an uphill climb in Voltage requirement per clock change and a steep downwards efficiency.


----------



## Streetdragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> That is just fine. In terms of performance, it's no slouch.
> 
> Somewhere along your OC the chip goes into a voltage wall. Beyond that is an uphill climb in Voltage requirement per clock change and a steep downwards efficiency.


Hm.. Could it be, that the overclock gets unstable, because i run a 125 Blck?

I use Realbench for stable testing. With 4,5 GHz Realbench freezes. After that i can move my curser for some secounds over the screen and after that the PC does a reset. Maybe the Ram is not realy stable... but i run the XMP with a bit more voltage. 1,4V. XMP want 1,35 but this is not stable at all


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> That is just fine. In terms of performance, it's no slouch.
> 
> Somewhere along your OC the chip goes into a voltage wall. Beyond that is an uphill climb in Voltage requirement per clock change and a steep downwards efficiency.


I think that's what mine has done at 4.2Ghz, anything over needs are fairly significant voltage increase, I thought 4.3Ghz was fine at 1.2v, OCCT soon proved I was wrong, 1.22v still resulted in a OCCT hang or error.
So I'm fine to stay with 4.2Ghz, only gaming at [email protected] so even stock would be fine for that, just like the increase in encoding times..









Got my VCCSA lower by going back to 4.2Ghz from 4.3Ghz though


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Streetdragon*
> 
> Hm.. Could it be, that the overclock gets unstable, because i run a 125 Blck?
> 
> I use Realbench for stable testing. With 4,5 GHz Realbench freezes. After that i can move my curser for some secounds over the screen and after that the PC does a reset. Maybe the Ram is not realy stable... but i run the XMP with a bit more voltage. 1,4V. XMP want 1,35 but this is not stable at all


Nope. 3000 is achievable thru 125 strap. You just might need a bit of VCCSA help.







And/or RAM tuning.

Faulty sticks can also ruin your OC. I have tested mine individually that proved it. Even went from stick to stick to slot to slot.







times!

I believe people would advise you to stay away from XMP and leaving things on Auto. Esp the voltages.

3000 on 125 strap and manually entering the timings (you should of seen at least the primaries so start at that). Set tuning to manual if on Asus. Not XMP. Someone out here can ellaborate this better.

To test each stick, set XMP and run at stock CPU speeds, if a stick fails, RMA.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> I think that's what mine has done at 4.2Ghz, anything over needs are fairly significant voltage increase, I thought 4.3Ghz was fine at 1.2v, OCCT soon proved I was wrong, 1.22v still resulted in a OCCT hang or error.
> So I'm fine to stay with 4.2Ghz, only gaming at [email protected] so even stock would be fine for that, just like the increase in encoding times..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got my VCCSA lower by going back to 4.2Ghz from 4.3Ghz though


Yeah. Sometimes, you just have to accept things and force your self to stop gunning for higher clocks. It hurts the chip and will just require for more Voltages.


----------



## Silent Scone

Testing at XMP isn't a sure fire way of finding faulty modules. Can be VCCSA related or the modules may have poor guardband testing in which case more DRAM voltage may be required. If the sticks work at JEDEC speeds they're not faulty


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Testing at XMP isn't a sure fire way of finding faulty modules. Can be VCCSA related or the modules may have poor guardband testing in which case more DRAM voltage may be required. If the sticks work at JEDEC speeds they're not faulty


But doing a single stick on XMP does lessen the effect of VCCSA deficiency considering less load for the IMC right? No?

And manufacturers specified/priced the kit to their pre programmed XMP and not JEDEC. So...


----------



## Kimir

When you are testing your stick to find if any are faulty, it's always better to run them at jedec spec, for obvious reasons.


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> 4.5 at 1.3 isn't all that hungry, is it? Well, I guess its more like 1.35. Hmmm, but wassup with the 1.4v in one screenshot, that's a dicey amount of juice for regular use.


thats what i was thinking. considering other people chips on the leader board. i thought i was good up to 1.4v

yea i saw that too and quickly changed it in the bios. it was a typo, i think but its very stable at 1.35v right now

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> That is just fine. In terms of performance, it's no slouch.
> 
> Somewhere along your OC the chip goes into a voltage wall. Beyond that is an uphill climb in Voltage requirement per clock change and a steep downwards efficiency.


honestly with my tempss, i do feel like i could get to 4.7 -5.0mhz. im nust not very skilled and dont know what all to adjust beside what i already have. im sure a pro like you guys could get it stable way higher. just my opinion


----------



## Alpina 7

can you take screen shots in the bios so i can show you guys my settings and you tell me what to adjust


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> But doing a single stick on XMP does lessen the effect of VCCSA deficiency considering less load for the IMC right? No?
> 
> And manufacturers specified/priced the kit to their pre programmed XMP and not JEDEC. So...


The effects of running only a single channel with the memory overclocked isn't what you're testing for. There is no guarantee that covers users for not being able to run the binned frequency. You want to test for actual fault with the modules.


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> thats what i was thinking. considering other people chips on the leader board. i thought i was good up to 1.4v
> 
> yea i saw that too and quickly changed it in the bios. it was a typo, i think but its very stable at 1.35v right now
> honestly with my tempss, i do feel like i could get to 4.7 -5.0mhz. im nust not very skilled and dont know what all to adjust beside what i already have. im sure a pro like you guys could get it stable way higher. just my opinion


I'd be careful about taking what's on an oc leader board as an indication of safe long term stability. Looks like your needing to run a little higher than avg voltage to reach 4.5, you might have a good chance of being able to pull it down some.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> can you take screen shots in the bios so i can show you guys my settings and you tell me what to adjust


F12 should dump a screenshot to usb drive.


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> can you take screen shots in the bios so i can show you guys my settings and you tell me what to adjust


Memory stick, and when in bios press F12 to take a screenshot of each bios section, save to mem stick.


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moorhen2*
> 
> Memory stick, and when in bios press F12 to take a screenshot of each bios section, save to mem stick.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> I'd be careful about taking what's on an oc leader board as an indication of safe long term stability. Looks like your needing to run a little higher than avg voltage to reach 4.5, you might have a good chance of being able to pull it down some.
> F12 should dump a screenshot to usb drive.


im going to tonight. im shooting for under 1.3v

any usb port will do ?


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> im going to tonight. im shooting for under 1.3v
> 
> any usb port will do ?


I'm not sure if you need to use one in particular or not, i haven't taken any screenshots (notetoself: do that to have a good record of my settings)? There is one special port that needs to be used when flashing a new bios. If a random port doesn't work, try that special one.


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> im going to tonight. im shooting for under 1.3v
> 
> any usb port will do ?


Any port, FAT32 usb stick.


----------



## muhd86

http://valid.x86.fr/1hdfvh

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/9028157

4960x with evga 980ti

http://valid.x86.fr/m3ycz6

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/9030441

5820k @ 4.7ghz 1.398v even stable at 4.8 at this volts ...


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/1hdfvh
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/9028157
> 
> 4960x with evga 980ti
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/m3ycz6
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/9030441
> 
> 5820k @ 4.7ghz 1.398v even stable at 4.8 at this volts ...


the 4960X tops out at 4.6?


----------



## muhd86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> the 4960X tops out at 4.6?


it might go above this ..not really tried it


----------



## Silent Scone

Mine did 4.8 1.4v. Not saying yours will, naturally.


----------



## Kimir

If he is at 1.4v for 4.6, I guess he won't.








Getting a 5820k over a 4960X is a side upgrade IMO.


----------



## Jpmboy

^^ This

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> it might go above this ..not really tried it


yeah - a 4960X should be well into the 18000's for the physics score... should be about on par with a 6 core HW-E @ 100MHz lower clock.
my 4960x still does [email protected] - no change in well over a year!


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> ^^ This
> yeah - a 4960X should be well into the 18000's for the physics score... should be about on par with a 6 core HW-E @ 100MHz lower clock.
> my 4960x still does [email protected] - no change in well over a year!


Are those voltages safe for a 5820k as well?


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> Are those voltages safe for a 5820k as well?


not really but no one knows for sure


----------



## Trys0meM0re

http://hwbot.org/submission/3026750_trys0mem0re_hwbot_x265_benchmark___4k_core_i7_5820k_6.76_fps


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> NZXT-CAM


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trys0meM0re*
> 
> http://hwbot.org/submission/3026750_trys0mem0re_hwbot_x265_benchmark___4k_core_i7_5820k_6.76_fps


Congrats!









Waiting for my loop to finished and I'm coming for that score.









I have a [email protected] so far but was rejected because I didn't get the appropriate cpuz info.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solariss*
> 
> Can anyone explain why using XMP of my memory I cant OC a 5820k past 4ghz? XMP is DDR4 3000, corsair vengence at 1.35 volts with timings of 15 15 15 37 2T. It automatically sets BCLK to 125 and I adjust multiplier from there. Anything past 4.0ghz and i can't get it to post, even if i set cpu voltage to 1.3+ volts. Even tried bumping up CPU VIN up to 1.9+. Is there something else I should be looking at here? I'm on an EVGA Micro 2 if that helps.
> 
> On the flip side if I set memory to auto, BCLK stays at 100, and I can easily hit 4.5 with adaptive 1.27 volts with a smidgen of offset. Auto memory timings are 15 15 15 36 2T at 1.2 volts. Pretty sure I can hit 4.6 using this method as well.
> 
> Is trying to use XMP a lost cause? I guess what I'm asking is there any advantage to running BLCK at 125 with XMP than not using XMP and keep BCLK at 100? They're just different ratios correct?


I ran into the same issue as this when I finally got mine set up. Different board mind you Giga x99 SOC Champ. What fixed it for me was a BIOS update.


----------



## HeinrichHimmler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trys0meM0re*
> 
> http://hwbot.org/submission/3026750_trys0mem0re_hwbot_x265_benchmark___4k_core_i7_5820k_6.76_fps


Great Score


----------



## doza

What's with that HWbot Bnechmark, i have HPET eneabled in bios and used command: bcdedit /set useplatformclock yes, becose when i start benchamrk it gives me error
HPET timer not active, it is required for windows 8 and later.
HPET can be enabled by following command: bcdedit /set useplatformclock yes

still with that command line it wont eneable probbably couse i have win10 and in that windows HPET is disabled...

so in benchmark run option is grey'd out and cant start it :S

fix: after messing with overclock(which makes no sense),now HPET timer reports it's active (14.318Mhz) which means HPET is eneabled(when it reports around 3mhz it means it's disabled).
Dont know is it a windows bug or a MSI mobo/bios glitch.


----------



## doza

ignore


----------



## Alpina 7

Any ideas why Asus realBench isn't working for me? I've downloaded it a few times and it loads and gives me a "problem loading info" or something along those lines and won't let me click start ...


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> Any ideas why Asus realBench isn't working for me? I've downloaded it a few times and it loads and gives me a "problem loading info" or something along those lines and won't let me click start ...


I had same problem with older driver, have you updated the nvidia driver?
try closing all other software, specially monitoring software.


----------



## tommi6o

My 5820k is stable in Aida 64 @4.4ghz 1.27v but if I try to watch Youtube videos in Chrome the Chrome tab will crash. What could be causing this?


----------



## doza

than it's not stable.... there can be a milion programs and games that will be stable with overclock,but if only one of these fail it can be dou to overclock not stable.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tommi6o*
> 
> My 5820k is stable in Aida 64 @4.4ghz 1.27v but if I try to watch Youtube videos in Chrome the Chrome tab will crash. What could be causing this?


too low vcore for that frequency?


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tommi6o*
> 
> My 5820k is stable in Aida 64 @4.4ghz 1.27v but if I try to watch Youtube videos in Chrome the Chrome tab will crash. What could be causing this?


If chrome doesn't crash at stock speeds, the overclock is not really stable. Couple things you can do to isolate the problem.

1. Run chome at stock speeds. Still crashes, then its a software problem. Doesn't crash, its your overclock.

2) Video watching doesn't take much cpu. Do you have speed step low power stuff turned on so the cpu clocks way down at idle? Might be crashing when transitioning frequently from lowpwr to hipwr states. If you switch to a 'high power plan' in the power control panel, that will prevent it from going into the low power state. If chrome can watch vids while pegged in the hi power state... need more juice at the low power state... bump up your offset voltage maybe if this is the case.

good luck and let us know what it turns out to be


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> I had same problem with older driver, have you updated the nvidia driver?
> try closing all other software, specially monitoring software.


As far as I know it was updated and noting was running like that. I'll try again though


----------



## Mr-Dark

Hello guys

Just small question about OCCT larg data stress test why no one using that on Haswell-E cpu's ? its harder than Asus RB & XTU & Aida64 ?

I just give it a try and all my gaming stable profile fail within 10m lool but now stressing for 4.5ghz 1.33v and pass 1h (1.32v should be enough thought )


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello guys
> 
> Just small question about OCCT larg data stress test why no one using that on Haswell-E cpu's ? its harder than Asus RB & XTU & Aida64 ?
> 
> I just give it a try and all my gaming stable profile fail within 10m lool but now stressing for 4.5ghz 1.33v and pass 1h (1.32v should be enough thought )


I used that to help figure out what was stable and what was not. It was harder to pass than those others.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> I used that to help figure out what was stable and what was not. It was harder to pass than those others.


Thanks for reply

So my 4.5ghz profile 1.33v is gaming stable at 1.32v or less ? I see no one talk about OCCT something strange


----------



## Johan45

Anyone looking for some decent ram may want to check out these it's PNY 2800 CL16 at 1.2v but it's really decent stuff here's a test at 3000 13-14-14 1.4v good price for this ram


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Thanks for reply
> 
> So my 4.5ghz profile 1.33v is gaming stable at 1.32v or less ? I see no one talk about OCCT something strange


Nothing wrong with OCCT large data set (tho it uses less that 1.8GB of ram). IBT will do about the same.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Nothing wrong with OCCT large data set (tho it uses less that 1.8GB of ram). IBT will do about the same.


It's useless to test memory/cache stability and good for cores OC right ? I see OCCT need + 0.03v over stable gaming/XTU/Asus RB voltage


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Nothing wrong with OCCT large data set (tho it uses less that 1.8GB of ram). IBT will do about the same.


What do you mean OCCT is about the same as IBT?

IBT sent core temps up crazy fast and crazy high on my system whereas OCCT large data set did nothing like that. It put a heavy load on, but not the running 85c in the blink of an eye kind of load that I saw with IBT.

Maybe you mean IBT will use about the same amount of memory?


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Well after tweaking, crashing, clearing bios and all the fun stuff I finally got 4.4Ghz stable.
For 4.4Ghz I had to use 1.285v, ah love these L batch chips...lol., haven't even bothered with the cache yet, but I was able to drop my VCCSA back to 1.050v

Had a strange error with OCCT, it lost communication monitoring the bus speed, but the test continued for another hour, didn't do it on the second run, but as you'll see in the screenshot I was running HWiNFO as well, maybe there was a conflict with both apps trying to monitor everything.
I'm guessing temps are fine at a max of 71c?


----------



## Silent Scone

Since moving to 32GB it's been pretty much a breeze tuning in 2800, however it seems one of my sticks has decided it doesn't like playing ball at the given voltage and timings. To the point the difference between subsequent POST the settings throw errors almost immediately. I do not like it when drift occurs seemingly out of nowhere. As a result I've raised write latency and tRRD in an effort to cull it, and have since to reproduce it.

Drama, we love it.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Drama, we love it.


I know it sucks, but it also makes us feel better that we aren't the only ones experiencing drama's,
even the more experenced overclockers do too..


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> I know it sucks, but it also makes us feel better that we aren't the only ones experiencing drama's,
> even the more experenced overclockers do too..


Memory is something that takes reading comprehension before it's possible to begin to understand cause and effect. Couple that with impedance, jitter and understanding what is happening at an electrical level rule of thumb for memory overclocking for me is more volts or back off. When trying to dial these things in, a little more knowledge than is needed can be more dangerous - at least compared with-actually knowing







.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Memory is something that takes reading comprehension before it's possible to begin to understand cause and effect. Couple that with impedance, jitter and understanding what is happening at an electrical level rule of thumb for memory overclocking for me is more volts or back off. When trying to dial these things in, a little more knowledge than is needed can be more dangerous - at least compared with-actually knowing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Won't lie, but the complete in's and outs of memory timings and tweaking is still new to me, I've read enough, but not enough to say I know or to give advice about it








It's like that friend you show how to use malware bytes then he thinks he's an expert in virus removal and does it for other people just to stuff up their machines









What I don't understand is why the heck are my idle temps 5c lower at [email protected] compared to [email protected], heck the load temps are nearly the same.


----------



## tux1989

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> It's useless to test memory/cache stability and good for cores OC right ? I see OCCT need + 0.03v over stable gaming/XTU/Asus RB voltage


P95 27.9 1344k-1344k need same voltage as OCCT large data set to me.But i prefer OCCT.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> Won't lie, but the complete in's and outs of memory timings and tweaking is still new to me, I've read enough, but not enough to say I know or to give advice about it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's like that friend you show how to use malware bytes then he thinks he's an expert in virus removal and does it for other people just to stuff up their machines
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I don't understand is why the heck are my idle temps 5c lower at [email protected] compared to [email protected], heck the load temps are nearly the same.


Although there are people who won't admit it - most users will be on a relatively level playing field when it comes to memory, only speaking from their own experience - myself included


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> It's useless to test memory/cache stability and good for cores OC right ? I see OCCT need + 0.03v over stable gaming/XTU/Asus RB voltage


Sure it's a good stress test for the CPU. A bit hard on an 8 core, but still more manageable than p95 IMO.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> What do you mean OCCT is about the same as IBT?
> IBT sent core temps up crazy fast and crazy high on my system whereas OCCT large data set did nothing like that. It put a heavy load on, but not the running 85c in the blink of an eye kind of load that I saw with IBT.
> Maybe you mean IBT will use about the same amount of memory?


Been a while since I had to stress this 5960X, but my recollection is that OCCT has a somewhat lower max watts draw than IBT... so you are probably right.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Although there are people who won't admit it - most users will be on a relatively level playing field when it comes to memory, only speaking from their own experience - myself included


Nah, I'll admit it - I failed the 'Ram tuning for dummies" quiz. It's a complete empirical event for me... very Edisonian.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Sure it's a good stress test for the CPU. A bit hard on an 8 core, but still more manageable than p95 IMO.
> Been a while since I had to stress this 5960X, but my recollection is that OCCT has a somewhat lower max watts draw than IBT... so you are probably right.
> Nah, I'll admit it - I failed the 'Ram tuning for dummies" quiz. It's a complete empirical event for me... very Edisonian.


Of course _you'd_ admit it. You're fluffy. Wasn't aimed at anyone in here in particular


----------



## Praz

Hello

I don't think any of us here have a firm grasp on everything memory related. There seems to always be nagging questions for which no answers can be found.


----------



## Silent Scone

I tend to throw the word 'gremlins' around a lot lol. It's what one does next to rectify the issue which is of more importance from an end user perspective and instability


----------



## Johan45

Has anyone here heard of BIOS issues with the X99 SOC champion? I know I don't have much experience with this platform but it isn't my first pony show either. It started with the 125 strap and 2800 memory. Anytime XMP was enabled it wouldn't boot even with everything else stock/auto. So I updated BIOS to one of the only 2 current ones which were both BETAs. XMP profile was working and 125 strap but things just kept gettting weirder. Settings in BIOS weren't carried into windows. Too much crashing any time I tried to manually set ram/cache even at modest speeds. So I set it to single BIOS and ran off the back-up. That's when things seemed a lot more "normal". I was able to Overclock CPU/Cache and memory and was having a good time with it until . It started doing the same. This time mostly ram. After I ran that setting I posted a page back. The board started randomly setting ram timings apparently on it's own. No failed OC message or double boots just settings that I didn't make.
I started a ticket with Giga on Saturday but still no response. Has anyone here heard of any similar isuues with this board? I did notice they weren't available for very long in the retail outlets. Just wondering if maybe there's something inherently wrong with them.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Ok guys I'm stumped.

I've taken all the knowledge you guys have given me and applied it to my overclocking, but do you think I can get this thing stable over 4.2Ghz.

I cleared the cmos, and went back to the basics, set the [email protected], vccin 1.960v, vdroop 95% (llc 6), left everything else default including ram running at 2133mhz.
Ran OCCT froze/hardlock after 4 minutes, yet my [email protected], [email protected] Cache can run OCCT for hours.

Is this the overclocking "Wall" everyone keeps talking about?

I'm not too worried running at 4.2Ghz, but there has to be a reason I can't go any higher and run OCCT (every other benchmark will pass fine).
Heck even in the time OCCT is running at the higher voltage my temps don't go over 71c.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> Ok guys I'm stumped.
> 
> I've taken all the knowledge you guys have given me and applied it to my overclocking, but do you think I can get this thing stable over 4.2Ghz.
> 
> I cleared the cmos, and went back to the basics, set the [email protected], vccin 1.960v, vdroop 95% (llc 6), left everything else default including ram running at 2133mhz.
> Ran OCCT froze/hardlock after 4 minutes, yet my [email protected], [email protected] Cache can run OCCT for hours.
> 
> Is this the overclocking "Wall" everyone keeps talking about?
> 
> I'm not too worried running at 4.2Ghz, but there has to be a reason I can't go any higher and run OCCT (every other benchmark will pass fine).
> Heck even in the time OCCT is running at the higher voltage my temps don't go over 71c.


Is this with the memory at defaults? It doesn't help you're using the MSI board when assisting you. That's quite a leap in voltage needed but have you tried applying another 30mv to see if this helps?


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Is this with the memory at defaults? It doesn't help you're using the MSI board when assisting you. That's quite a leap in voltage needed but have you tried applying another 30mv to see if this helps?


Yeah at 2133Mhz, (rated for 2666Mhz).
I know nearly everyone has Asus boards









I'll give it a go, just seems like so much extra voltage for 200Mhz.
Upping the VCCIN wouldn't help, I've been using 1.960v

I thought I was stable at [email protected], which it was for days, passed every stress test (AIDA64, Realbench, stressapptest, Cinebench, Gaming), but then I ran OCCT on a recommendation, bam hard lock.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Guys can someone give us some info about instability sign

Hard lock = cache instability & lack of VCCIN true ?

restart under load with no freeze or hard lock = lack of vcore ?

MSI board only BSOD if the vcore extremely not enough something like 4.5ghz 1.18v while the chip need 1.30v


----------



## Alpina 7

Ive posted this in a few others threads, but wanted to get as much input as i can... let me know what you guys think.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> Ok. I got my PC up and stable and got Real bench up and running. I'm very happy with the results and I'm done messing with it for now.. here are my bios pics and bench score.


only things ive changed since these pics are i set the cache back down to 24 and stock voltage. and i dialed down my ram to 1.35v fully stable (so far)


----------



## tux1989

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Guys can someone give us some info about instability sign
> 
> Hard lock = cache instability & lack of VCCIN true ?
> 
> restart under load with no freeze or hard lock = lack of vcore ?
> 
> MSI board only BSOD if the vcore extremely not enough something like 4.5ghz 1.18v while the chip need 1.30v


I've got that hard lock when my RAM isn't stable or i need more VCCSA voltage


----------



## Trys0meM0re

http://hwbot.org/submission/3029231_trys0mem0re_hwbot_x265_benchmark___1080p_core_i7_5820k_34.25_fps


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tux1989*
> 
> I've got that hard lock when my RAM isn't stable or i need more VCCSA voltage


Thanks. the hard lock happen while testing 4.5ghz OCCT test after 50m no memory change as the same setting stable @4.4ghz profile

but the restart lack of vcore ?


----------



## Trys0meM0re

For me a hardlock is almost always due to the cache OC,
If my core voltage is off for example i just blue screen, WHEA_UNCORRECTABLE_ERROR or something in that line

redid the 4K version:

http://hwbot.org/submission/3029308_trys0mem0re_hwbot_x265_benchmark___4k_core_i7_5820k_7.01_fps


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trys0meM0re*
> 
> For me a hardlock is almost always due to the cache OC,
> If my core voltage is off for example i just blue screen, WHEA_UNCORRECTABLE_ERROR or something in that line


Rule of thumb doesn't work for me.
Hard lock with no cache overclock and ram at stock 2133Mhz (instead of rated 2666mhz).
Fixed by upping the CPU core voltage, I'm yet to see a bluescreen with this MSI board...


----------



## HeinrichHimmler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trys0meM0re*
> 
> http://hwbot.org/submission/3029231_trys0mem0re_hwbot_x265_benchmark___1080p_core_i7_5820k_34.25_fps


Gr8 score m8


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Is this with the memory at defaults? It doesn't help you're using the MSI board when assisting you. That's quite a leap in voltage needed but have you tried applying another 30mv to see if this helps?


I'm starting to think it's a Windows 10/OCCT compatibility problem, not to mention maybe MSI BIOS/Windows 10 problem..

I know it isn't the best test, but I have had hard resets using x265 when the cpu voltage was too low, but with the [email protected] one that threw a OCCT error (didn't specify core core just a straight out error) just passed x265 with what most see as "flying colors".


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Is this with the memory at defaults? It doesn't help you're using the MSI board when assisting you. That's quite a leap in voltage needed but have you tried applying another 30mv to see if this helps?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm starting to think it's a Windows 10/OCCT compatibility problem, not to mention maybe MSI BIOS/Windows 10 problem..
> 
> I know it isn't the best test, but I have had hard resets using x265 when the cpu voltage was too low, but with the [email protected] one that threw a OCCT error (didn't specify core core just a straight out error) just passed x265 with what most see as "flying colors".
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
Click to expand...

How about IBT? Or it's not advised to run IBT on HW-E? Do you have GTAV? I found GTAV really stress the CPU, IMC & memory.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> How about IBT? Or it's not advised to run IBT on HW-E? Do you have GTAV? I found GTAV really stress the CPU, IMC & memory.


Yeah GTA V is fine, ran the benchmark 5 times, and went in game..
That's what is confusing me so much, it's only OCCT that's causing any issues, and even then it's not consistent, one time it'll be a non specific error, the next will be a hard lock, making any voltage adjustments leads to the same and no increase of stability.
Heck I even had the OCCT GUI crash out, but all worker threads still running in the background..


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> Yeah GTA V is fine, ran the benchmark 5 times, and went in game..
> That's what is confusing me so much, it's only OCCT that's causing any issues, and even then it's not consistent, one time it'll be a non specific error, the next will be a hard lock, making any voltage adjustments leads to the same and no increase of stability.
> Heck I even had the OCCT GUI crash out, but all worker threads still running in the background..


How long you play the games? GTAV usually doesn't crash (with system hardlock and/or BSOD) instantly. It may take up to 15 minutes before it happen. I don't use OCCT so I can't advice you on that. Test stop could indicate overclock instability but not enough to cause system crash or BSOD. The x265 bench doesn't stress much like IBT does though, IMO.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> How long you play the games? GTAV usually doesn't crash (with system hardlock and/or BSOD) instantly. It may take up to 15 minutes before it happen. I don't use OCCT so I can't advice you on that. Test stop could indicate overclock instability but not enough to cause system crash or BSOD. The x265 bench doesn't stress much like IBT does though, IMO.


Just past Realbench.
I played GTA V for 2 hours the other night with a oc of [email protected] yet that same oc will fail occt in 1m 30s.
Heck that same settings past EVERYTHING beside OCCT/Prime95 28.7 (which I stopped using after the other day..lol) and ran fine for 3 days..
Run OCCT yesterday, drama's start..


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Of course _you'd_ admit it. You're fluffy. Wasn't aimed at anyone in here in particular


lol - didn't think you were. But hey, Edison did trip over some good results: 32GB [email protected] still holding strong. Tough little ICs.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trys0meM0re*
> 
> http://hwbot.org/submission/3029231_trys0mem0re_hwbot_x265_benchmark___1080p_core_i7_5820k_34.25_fps


Hopefully HWBOT starts issuing point for that benchmark,








(tho once that happens, the competition will get tougher)


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> Just past Realbench.
> I played GTA V for 2 hours the other night with a oc of [email protected] yet that same oc will fail occt in 1m 30s.
> Heck that same settings past EVERYTHING beside OCCT/Prime95 28.7 (which I stopped using after the other day..lol) and ran fine for 3 days..
> Run OCCT yesterday, drama's start..


According to aisuite, power usage of OCCT at 4.4ghz and 1.216v takes between 150 and 170w. Power usage moves up and down that range on my ssytem. The encoding benches are less power hungry than that. One setting I made in the asus bios was to up the power limit...

CPU Current Capability
Auto 100% 110% *120%* 130% 140%

I think I choose 120% but I'm not positive about that? If i understand the setting, it controls how much power the mobo's power circuitry will allow the cpu to consume. Is there a setting like that in your bios? At the higher voltage, your cpu is probably wanting to draw more power.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> According to aisuite, power usage of OCCT at 4.4ghz and 1.216v takes between 150 and 170w. Power usage moves up and down that range on my ssytem. The encoding benches are less power hungry than that. One setting I made in the asus bios was to up the power limit...
> 
> CPU Current Capability
> Auto 100% 110% *120%* 130% 140%
> 
> I think I choose 120% but I'm not positive about that? If i understand the setting, it controls how much power the mobo's power circuitry will allow the cpu to consume. Is there a setting like that in your bios? At the higher voltage, your cpu is probably wanting to draw more power.


I haven't messed around with anything else today, I just set it back to my thoroughly tested [email protected] OC (1 hour OCCT tested and passed included) because Fallout 4 is here








Will mess around more later, but 4.2Ghz is ample to play Fallout 4...









I'm suspecting I might need to raise the VCCIN higher than 1.960, when I was testing this morning I had it set to 1.980v with a 95% vdroop, this was running XTU, Realbench, AIDA64, x265 all passed fine, but I didn't get to run OCCT, was leaving it to last and then the courier turned up..

I don't mind running a 4.2Ghz OC 24/7, but it's concerning when no matter what voltages you use you can't get a higher OC dialled in. (Well not when using OCCT, everything else is fine)

I'm pretty sure there is a Current Capability setting in the MSI bios, I think it's called "overcurrent", then there's "overcurrent protection".
Could explain why you hit a wall using OCCT with higher overclocks..


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> According to aisuite, power usage of OCCT at 4.4ghz and 1.216v takes between 150 and 170w. Power usage moves up and down that range on my ssytem. The encoding benches are less power hungry than that. One setting I made in the asus bios was to up the power limit...
> 
> CPU Current Capability
> Auto 100% 110% *120%* 130% 140%
> 
> I think I choose 120% but I'm not positive about that? If i understand the setting, it controls how much power the mobo's power circuitry will allow the cpu to consume. Is there a setting like that in your bios? At the higher voltage, your cpu is probably wanting to draw more power.


This setting can be left in auto


----------



## Trys0meM0re

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> Rule of thumb doesn't work for me.
> Hard lock with no cache overclock and ram at stock 2133Mhz (instead of rated 2666mhz).
> Fixed by upping the CPU core voltage, I'm yet to see a bluescreen with this MSI board...


How many volts can you push under that AIO? while keeping the temps under 75?.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeinrichHimmler*
> 
> Gr8 score m8


Thx








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Hopefully HWBOT starts issuing point for that benchmark,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (tho once that happens, the competition will get tougher)


Yeah thats true,







i still got some tricks up my sleeve though, its winter here but the temps are silly high for this time of year








Iam waiting for some cold weather to push those volts, now im sitting snugly in my comfort zone







( got a radbox in front of my Window )


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Has anyone here heard of BIOS issues with the X99 SOC champion? I know I don't have much experience with this platform but it isn't my first pony show either. It started with the 125 strap and 2800 memory. Anytime XMP was enabled it wouldn't boot even with everything else stock/auto. So I updated BIOS to one of the only 2 current ones which were both BETAs. XMP profile was working and 125 strap but things just kept gettting weirder. Settings in BIOS weren't carried into windows. Too much crashing any time I tried to manually set ram/cache even at modest speeds. So I set it to single BIOS and ran off the back-up. That's when things seemed a lot more "normal". I was able to Overclock CPU/Cache and memory and was having a good time with it until . It started doing the same. This time mostly ram. After I ran that setting I posted a page back. The board started randomly setting ram timings apparently on it's own. No failed OC message or double boots just settings that I didn't make.
> I started a ticket with Giga on Saturday but still no response. Has anyone here heard of any similar isuues with this board? I did notice they weren't available for very long in the retail outlets. Just wondering if maybe there's something inherently wrong with them.


Nothing wrong with the SOC Champion, there is a thread for this board, come over and have a read, may help you out.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1540939/gigabyte-x99-soc-champion-discussion-ownerss-club


----------



## surfinchina

Hi I have a couple of questions
First of all I'm running a 5960x on an EVGA Micro 2. 4.7 stable with 1.26 volts (I won the lottery big time).

If I change the BCLK off 100, even a little bit, I get bsod. over 102 won't even post and a few others with Micro 2 boards have the same problem. Is this just the board or an X99 problem.
I have an R9 280x oc, which is supposed to be gen 3, but if I run it on gen 3 it gets super crashy under load. Gen 2 vs 3 is only really worth going from 170 to 180 on cinebench anyway, if it makes it through the test on gen 3...

All of my old overclocking has been done on X58 with a Xeon 5690. The X99 seems so simple it's almost a letdown!


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trys0meM0re*
> 
> How many volts can you push under that AIO? while keeping the temps under 75?.


Well I was able to keep it around 71c with 1.3v, but I also only run the Noctua NF-14's at 900rpm max, so it would probably be cooler if I turned up the fans








That was with the air con off too, if I turn that on (which is above my head) temps go down by a max of 10c...


----------



## DrockinWV

Just installed my brand new 5820k, and ran cinebench at all stock speeds. Hope to attempt OCing within the next few days! Any tips up front are greatly appreciated!!


----------



## HeinrichHimmler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrockinWV*
> 
> Just installed my brand new 5820k, and ran cinebench at all stock speeds. Hope to attempt OCing within the next few days! Any tips up front are greatly appreciated!!


45x
1.115v on core or less
1.8-1.9v input.

Run cinebench.If it completes your cpu is strong.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> Well I was able to keep it around 71c with 1.3v, but I also only run the Noctua NF-14's at 900rpm max, so it would probably be cooler if I turned up the fans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was with the air con off too, if I turn that on (which is above my head) temps go down by a max of 10c...


Why HS-E user keep the temp under 70c all the time those still haswell cores nothing to worry about until 85c (stress test )









I love my 5820k but at higher voltage 1.340v make this as real haswell cpu.. like old 4790k days








Quote:


> 45x
> 1.115v on core or less
> 1.8-1.9v input.
> 
> Run cinebench.If it completes your cpu is strong.


4.5ghz and 1.115v ?


----------



## HeinrichHimmler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> 4.5ghz and 1.115v ?


When you go thru a bucnh of chips.A method is in need to weed out average chips:thumb:


----------



## mus1mus

That is a pretty amazing chip indeed. But for an end-user, I don't think you can be very lucky to get those numbers.

1.25V for 4.5 is pretty good. And not far attainable.


----------



## Jpmboy

Not a binned chip - bought from microcenter:



good down to 1.1125V


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeinrichHimmler*
> 
> When you go thru a bucnh of chips.A method is in need to weed out average chips:thumb:


That's still not 1.115v







Btw nice chip there


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Not a binned chip - bought from microcenter:
> 
> 
> 
> good down to 1.1125V


How many chips and batch numbers research it took to get one though?









Very good chip nonetheless.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> How many chips and batch numbers research it took to get one though?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very good chip nonetheless.


one.
Picked up the J batch when they first looked good. The cpu I had a launch has a much better IMC.


----------



## HeinrichHimmler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> That is a pretty amazing chip indeed. But for an end-user, I don't think you can be very lucky to get those numbers.
> 
> 1.25V for 4.5 is pretty good. And not far attainable.


Agree 1.25v at 45 is ok for average.My clients are enthusiast.

JPmboy chip is a good sample.The good samples can pass at 1.1XXv 74 ambient 1.8-1.9 input.


----------



## HeinrichHimmler

Mr.Dark

That was sample in system for testing.Boxed up and sold already.On to more.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeinrichHimmler*
> 
> Mr.Dark
> 
> That was sample in system for testing.Boxed up and sold already.On to more.


Sold for higher price like Silicon lottery ?

Btw that J batch right ? my chip here need 1.26v for 4.4ghz OCCT Stable and need 1.33v for 4.5ghz OCCT stable so its under the average


----------



## sperson1

Man I need to start doing research on OC the other day i was just messing around with my 5820k and I was able to boot 4.7 at 1.275 but it was not stable and 4.6 was stable at that voltage


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Ok my Million a 11th question.

Overclock is dialled in, but I'm curious about Cstates, C1E is disabled, but when using adaptive is it best left Cstates Enable and let the BIOS pick C3,C4 etc or should that be manually selected.
Currently mines just Auto, and Googling to 2 different types of C6 (retentive and non retentive) yielded me no further info.

Oh and this maybe due to MSI's buggy BIOS, but I've noticed a significant difference in using Adaptive + Offset compare to Override + Offset, Override + Offset actually seems more stable even though they are using the same voltages, I just like the idea that adaptive reduces the voltages in idle.
(My machine is one pretty much 24/7)

Thanks guys.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> Ok my Million a 11th question.
> 
> Overclock is dialled in, but I'm curious about Cstates, C1E is disabled, but when using adaptive is it best left Cstates Enable and let the BIOS pick C3,C4 etc or should that be manually selected.
> Currently mines just Auto, and Googling to 2 different types of C6 (retentive and non retentive) yielded me no further info.
> 
> Oh and this maybe due to MSI's buggy BIOS, but I've noticed a significant difference in using Adaptive + Offset compare to Override + Offset, Override + Offset actually seems more stable even though they are using the same voltages, I just like the idea that adaptive reduces the voltages in idle.
> (My machine is one pretty much 24/7)
> 
> Thanks guys.


C-states act to lower power consumption at the core level at idle. With Adaptive voltage your rig should idle at 0.8V or less. You can leave c-states on auto. I tend ot disable them when running adaptive.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> Ok my Million a 11th question.
> 
> Overclock is dialled in, but I'm curious about Cstates, C1E is disabled, but when using adaptive is it best left Cstates Enable and let the BIOS pick C3,C4 etc or should that be manually selected.
> Currently mines just Auto, and Googling to 2 different types of C6 (retentive and non retentive) yielded me no further info.
> 
> Oh and this maybe due to MSI's buggy BIOS, but I've noticed a significant difference in using Adaptive + Offset compare to Override + Offset, Override + Offset actually seems more stable even though they are using the same voltages, I just like the idea that adaptive reduces the voltages in idle.
> (My machine is one pretty much 24/7)
> 
> Thanks guys.


If your overclock stable, enable C-states. Either adaptive or manual voltage, CPU cores can enter these states for power saving. Usually when overclock, if you leave C-states to auto, BIOS usually (auto-)disabled them. If you enabled C-states, better enabled C1E too.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> If your overclock stable, enable C-states. Either adaptive or manual voltage, CPU cores can enter these states for power saving. Usually when overclock, if you leave C-states to auto, BIOS usually (auto-)disabled them. If you enabled C-states, better enabled C1E too.


not sure what "power" savings you get when the cpu will idle at 0.78V, but enabling c-states won;t hurt. (depending on how deep you go - no parked cores







)


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> If your overclock stable, enable C-states. Either adaptive or manual voltage, CPU cores can enter these states for power saving. Usually when overclock, if you leave C-states to auto, BIOS usually (auto-)disabled them. If you enabled C-states, better enabled C1E too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not sure what "power" savings you get when the cpu will idle at 0.78V, but enabling c-states won;t hurt. (depending on how deep you go - no parked cores
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
Click to expand...

How about zero volts?







So far I've seen 15 to 16W reduction (an example on different platform) with manual voltage + C-states (vs. manual voltage + no c-states), so yeah I agree the difference between c-states vs. no c-states with adaptive likely minimal.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> How about zero volts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So far I've seen 15 to 16W reduction (an example on different platform) with manual voltage + C-states (vs. manual voltage + no c-states), so yeah I agree the difference between c-states vs. no c-states with adaptive likely minimal.


parked cores have consequences... but sure, you can essentially sleep the PC. 0.7 volts idle is 11w on my rig.


----------



## Agenesis

What vccsa/system agent voltage do you guys recommend for 4x4gb 3000~3200? It defaults to 1.15 on my board and I hear that's a little extreme.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agenesis*
> 
> What vccsa/system agent voltage do you guys recommend for 4x4gb 3000~3200? It defaults to 1.15 on my board and I hear that's a little extreme.


Every CPU is different in this regard sadly. Start with aiming for a total voltage of between 0.900v to 1.05v


----------



## Agenesis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Agenesis*
> 
> What vccsa/system agent voltage do you guys recommend for 4x4gb 3000~3200? It defaults to 1.15 on my board and I hear that's a little extreme.
> 
> 
> 
> Every CPU is different in this regard sadly. Start with aiming for a total voltage of between 0.900v to 1.05v
Click to expand...

Doing 1.05 right now several hours of stressapptest stable. Thanks


----------



## doza

mx-4 arived finaly!
here are quick diference between garbage Chinese cpu paste vs MX-4!
never go cheap on thermal paste like me and think that your temps are ok!

Ambient temperature: 21c
5820K 4.3ghz 1.170v
cheap paste(Chinese one): MX-4:

aida fpu test

cpu 78c cpu 60c

cores: 1.68c 1.53c
2.70c 2.54c
3.76c 3.59c
4.69c 4.54c
5.73c 5.58c
6.65c 6.52c

i am seeing under aida64 Voltage Values-CPU Core 0.200 V under full load, should it not be like 1.170v like i set it in bios?


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Well holy crap, rolling back to Windows 8.1 is a huge difference.
Stress test/Benchmark apps just work better, and I'm not getting strange BIOS corruption each time my overclock fails (Something MSI needs to address).

I managed to get my machine 4.3Ghz OCCT stable, had to use 1.25v to do it though.
Explains why I can get 4.4Ghz under 1.3v, like real life I didn't win the lottery..











Temps are a little higher, warm in here today and my fan profile needs to be adjusted to go above 900rpm at 70c..lol..


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> Well holy crap, rolling back to Windows 8.1 is a huge difference.
> Stress test/Benchmark apps just work better, and I'm not getting strange BIOS corruption each time my overclock fails (Something MSI needs to address).
> 
> I managed to get my machine 4.3Ghz OCCT stable, had to use 1.25v to do it though.
> Explains why I can get 4.4Ghz under 1.3v, like real life I didn't win the lottery..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Temps are a little higher, warm in here today and my fan profile needs to be adjusted to go above 900rpm at 70c..lol..
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


good thing the roll back worked, it has a time limit and on some machines it just will not work!


----------



## EpicOtis13

Hey guys, I seem to have my 5930k stable at 4.6 1.35 volts. I can run superpi and Aida fine, just with some highish temps (65-70.) The only problem is, my PC hard freezes when I run previuosly stable OC's on my dual 290's. Is there a way to fix this?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicOtis13*
> 
> Hey guys, I seem to have my 5930k stable at 4.6 1.35 volts. I can run superpi and Aida fine, just with some highish temps (65-70.) The only problem is, my PC hard freezes when I run previuosly stable OC's on my dual 290's. Is there a way to fix this?


It's probably not stable with ponly Spi and AID64
run x264 stress test and ASUS realbench - tune until stable.


----------



## EpicOtis13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> It's probably not stable with ponly Spi and AID64
> run x264 stress test and ASUS realbench - tune until stable.


Ok thanks, I will step down to 4.5 and go from there.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> good thing the roll back worked, it has a time limit and on some machines it just will not work!


Probably should of said re-installed.
I have the Student Pro edition.

What do you think of the voltages, I know it's not the best, but still safe for 24/7, or drop back to 4.2[email protected]1.2v?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Every CPU is different in this regard sadly. Start with aiming for a total voltage of between 0.900v to 1.05v


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agenesis*
> 
> Doing 1.05 right now several hours of stressapptest stable. Thanks


You're welcome. This should be enough in that case, but if you experience POST issues let us know, sometimes a little less or more maybe required to pass training consistently. AD hangs on OS hand off are another indication of insufficient SA or cache


----------



## Mr-Dark

I'm waiting the 6900k 8core is awesome


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> Probably should of said re-installed.
> I have the Student Pro edition.
> 
> What do you think of the voltages, I know it's not the best, but still safe for 24/7, or drop back to [email protected]?


1.25V? = you're good for a decade at least.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm waiting the 6900k 8core is awesome


Realistically, in a consumer orientated world, it _should_ be the same price or lower than the 5930K (which was a rip off for people using less than 3 cards + NVMe, 28 PCIe lanes are more than enough). Why they decided to charge a 1.5x premium for the 5930K, I will never know. Only difference was a few extra PCIe lanes. It's a shame because Zen won't even be able to scratch Intel's mammoth enthusiast chips... AMD will lose the battle and that makes me angry at their CEO.

In a way I think Intel kind of dug themselves into a massive hole by pricing the 5820K so well; with a cost only a smidgen higher than the rubbish 4 core 6700K, what's the point of going for a weak 6700K with 2 less cores, less PCIe lanes and no solder. I personally don't see the point of the 6700K, the i5 meets 95% of the equivalent performance, at a far lower price point. i7 branding deserves more than simply a few extra features and hyperthreading. Adding more cores is more of an i7 badge, not simply adding more threads. Methinks I said this before, but my X99 rig was only 25% more expensive than the equivalent 6700K build for 100% more fun and features. 6900K will definitely be interesting, and a buy on day one, if it's the same price as the 5930K.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Realistically, in a consumer orientated world, it _should_ be the same price or lower than the 5930K (which was a rip off for people using less than 3 cards + NVMe, 28 PCIe lanes are more than enough). Why they decided to charge a 1.5x premium for the 5930K, I will never know. Only difference was a few extra PCIe lanes. It's a shame because Zen won't even be able to scratch Intel's mammoth enthusiast chips... AMD will lose the battle and that makes me angry at their CEO.
> 
> In a way I think Intel kind of dug themselves into a massive hole by pricing the 5820K so well; with a cost only a smidgen higher than the rubbish 4 core 6700K, what's the point of going for a weak 6700K with 2 less cores, less PCIe lanes and no solder. I personally don't see the point of the 6700K, the i5 meets 95% of the equivalent performance, at a far lower price point. i7 branding deserves more than simply a few extra features and hyperthreading. Adding more cores is more of an i7 badge, not simply adding more threads. Methinks I said this before, but my X99 rig was only 25% more expensive than the equivalent 6700K build for 100% more fun and features. 6900K will definitely be interesting, and a buy on day one, if it's the same price as the 5930K.


You'r right the 5930k not worth the price over the 5820k for just 12 lanes but in the next gen there is 2 cores that's reasonable for premium price ..

also if you see there is an 6800k and 6850k I doubt the 6850k will get more lane +28 ..anyway the 6900k is awesome 8 core +HT for 550$ fair enough and ya no need for new board just drop the 5820k and go with 6900k


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm waiting the 6900k 8core is awesome


is this processor expected for this christmas? no I don't think so.
April 2016?
what is a reasonable release date?

very happy if I can put it on my mobo.


----------



## whyscotty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> You'r right the 5930k not worth the price over the 5820k for just 12 lanes but in the next gen there is 2 cores that's reasonable for premium price ..
> 
> also if you see there is an 6800k and 6850k I doubt the 6850k will get more lane +28 ..anyway the 6900k is awesome 8 core +HT for 550$
> fair enough and ya no need for new board just drop the 5820k and go with 6900k


Based on what - pure guess work?

New chips aren't even released but your speculating - really?


----------



## Agenesis

Damn stressapptest is really unreliable. Did a bunch of 4~6 hour runs on my new 3333 ram and it passed but failed HCI within seconds. I was only using it because HCI takes forever to reach 1500%

Guess I won't be using it anymore.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agenesis*
> 
> 
> 
> Damn stressapptest is really unreliable. Did a bunch of 4~6 hour runs on my new 3333 ram and it passed but failed HCI within seconds. I was only using it because HCI takes forever to reach 1500%
> 
> Guess I won't be using it anymore.


I've found that my machine will pass stressapptest, but won't HCI.
Yet there was once I had a hard reset in stressapptest but not in any of the Windows stress test so IDK...


----------



## Praz

Hello

Stressapptest is fully reliable for memory testing. Passing HCI is also dependent on cache/memory interaction. Knowing what individual tests do and using them as appropriate is key to fully tuning a system.


----------



## mus1mus

Indeed.

It's not the software's fault. But it should give you an idea your settings are not yet done.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Indeed.
> 
> It's not the software's fault. But it should give you an idea your settings are not yet done.


I agree, going between the 2 allowed me to find my sweet spot, it just seemed easy to pass on some occasions, and others it will fail or hard reset.

I do have one more question (to add to my 2 million tally..lol), I've been playing with the VCCIN voltage, now I've managed to go from 1.920v to 1.860v and the system is still stable on a [email protected] overclock.
Is a lower voltage better for some CPU's, or the rule of thumb is the higher the overclock the more VCCIN voltage needed?


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> I agree, going between the 2 allowed me to find my sweet spot, it just seemed easy to pass on some occasions, and others it will fail or hard reset.
> 
> I do have one more question (to add to my 2 million tally..lol), I've been playing with the VCCIN voltage, now I've managed to go from 1.920v to 1.860v and the system is still stable on a [email protected] overclock.
> Is lower better voltage for some CPU's, or the rule of thumb is the higher the overclock the more VCCIN voltage needed?


Hello

Needed VCCIN is dependent on the various other voltages, component and system loading as well as the transient response of the VRM and FIVR. Once all components, settings and voltages are settled on the used VCCIN is whatever it takes for the previously found stability.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Needed VCCIN is dependent on the various other voltages, component and system loading as well as the transient response of the VRM and FIVR. Once all components, settings and voltages are settled on the used VCCIN is whatever it takes for the previously found stability.


Right, so like cpu voltage you set a higher voltage first and work backwards.
I kinda figured that, seeing some people with higher overclocks and fairly low/default VCCIN's I thought it could be CPU dependent as well.

So the fact I can pass 1 hour of OCCT is a good indication the VCCIN is at a good voltage.


----------



## cookiesowns

on 5960X sometimes lower VCCIN is good.

For example my chip will not do 4.6 unconditionally stable at 1.195V without exactly 1.88VCCIN. If I go higher I need about 1.21V on vcore to get it stable under same other settings.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> on 5960X sometimes lower VCCIN is good.
> 
> For example my chip will not do 4.6 unconditionally stable at 1.195V without exactly 1.88VCCIN. If I go higher I need about 1.21V on vcore to get it stable under same other settings.


Now that's interesting because my 5820k won't do over 4.3Ghz without some stupidly high voltages 4.4Ghz requires 1.33v to be stable.
I haven't tried since lowering the VCCIN, might be worth another shot, was just getting the fallback OC profile stable..lol..


----------



## Seid Dark

I recently bought 5820K. I will overclock it to the max using custom loop. Any recommendations for a board with budget of 200-250$? I've looked at Asus X99-A and MSI X99 SLI-PLUS, both of them look like good choices. I've heard that Asus is superior if you want to overclock the cache thanks to OC-socket. I have to get 16GB of DDR4 as well, what should I buy in 100$ range?


----------



## Kutalion

Avoid X99-a/pro due to low efficiency mosfets on the VRM. Try to find X-99-S, which is esentially X-99 deluxe without double LAN/wifi and other trinkets.

X99-S has excellent quality VRM, but even it goes up 55-62 degrees during overclocks. If you are going to cool VRM with that custom loop, then you can get whatever really.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> is this processor expected for this christmas? no I don't think so.
> April 2016?
> what is a reasonable release date?
> 
> very happy if I can put it on my mobo.


As much as us enthusiasts love to buy, buy, buy; this is actually a good thing that hardware development is slowing. It forces software devs to optimise their software better and reduces the frequency at which we, the buyer, have to "donate" our money to Intel for the latest and greatest. This ensures the lifetime of the X99 chipset and Haswell-E is longer, and as a result, *you get more value for money*. I'm not a consumer who blows thousands on hardware, so I have the mindset of a consumer who is shopping for the most power, at the best price. 5820K stole my heart with that one. 5930K trampled my heart with it's ridiculous price hike. And 5960X is just madness at almost 3x the price for an extra 2 cores and a few extra PCIe lanes. I'm not saying don't buy the very top end stuff, rather giving the perspective of a normal person who wants high power hardware to play games, render videos and do CAD. But Intel must be doing something right by selling these X grade processors at their prices, catering to the very extreme end of the enthusiast line. Still don't think it demands a ~3x premium however, but that's the value shopper in me coming out (bring on Black Friday, woo...).

If there's a will, there's a way, but realistically if the work I was doing required multiple cores in excess of 6, I'd be looking at parallel cluster computation (P-mode on x265 would work nicely). Still nice to tell everyone you got 5.2GHz on DICE though,


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> As much as us enthusiasts love to buy, buy, buy; this is actually a good thing that hardware development is slowing. It forces software devs to optimise their software better and reduces the frequency at which we, the buyer, have to "donate" our money to Intel for the latest and greatest. This ensures the lifetime of the X99 chipset and Haswell-E is longer, and as a result, *you get more value for money*. I'm not a consumer who blows thousands on hardware, so I have the mindset of a consumer who is shopping for the most power, at the best price. 5820K stole my heart with that one. 5930K trampled my heart with it's ridiculous price hike. And 5960X is just madness at almost 3x the price for an extra 2 cores and a few extra PCIe lanes. I'm not saying don't buy the very top end stuff, rather giving the perspective of a normal person who wants high power hardware to play games, render videos and do CAD. But Intel must be doing something right by selling these X grade processors at their prices, catering to the very extreme end of the enthusiast line. Still don't think it demands a ~3x premium however, but that's the value shopper in me coming out (bring on Black Friday, woo...).
> 
> If there's a will, there's a way, but realistically if the work I was doing required multiple cores in excess of 6, I'd be looking at parallel cluster computation (P-mode on x265 would work nicely). Still nice to tell everyone you got 5.2GHz on DICE though,


hardware development is slowing? I tought the opposite.

X79 was very very slower than X99 in terms of CPU upgrade.
X79 has sandy bridge-e 4 years ago, than after two years ivy bridge-e and than after 2 years x99 taked the crown.

I always remembered that a HEDT CPU lasted two years before a new model come out.
What's happen now? Is intel intentioned to reduce the two years period and launch a new HEDT every year?


----------



## st0necold

Did some oc'ing this morning. I now LOVE AIDA 64 best program I ever bought.

Here's where I am now. Very happy and I think I can go for 4.4 with no prob.

(After 15mins of aida64 on load.)


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *st0necold*
> 
> Did some oc'ing this morning. I now LOVE AIDA 64 best program I ever bought.
> 
> Here's where I am now. Very happy and I think I can go for 4.4 with no prob.
> 
> (After 15mins of aida64 on load.)


What kind of cooler do you have? Might want to upgrade that before pressing onwards and upwards.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> What kind of cooler do you have? Might want to upgrade that before pressing onwards and upwards.


Hey I've got a quick question for you, what settings are you using for your 4.4Ghz overclock?


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> What kind of cooler do you have? Might want to upgrade that before pressing onwards and upwards.


why?


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> Hey I've got a quick question for you, what settings are you using for your 4.4Ghz overclock?


I've got most settings on 'auto' in the bios.

Adaptive/Offset - 1.197 / 0.005
44x core multi
33x cache
XMP is enabled
Memory timings are tightened a little from stock and a 1T command rate
120% cpu current capability (although i think i could leave this on auto?)

// End up with these voltages under load
VCCSA = 0.984
VCCIN = 1.888
VCORE = 1.216
VCACHE ~= 0.909


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> why?


Looks like your hovering around 80c for avg core temps at 4.25Ghz. I'd expect pushing up to 4.4 would get uncomfortably hot. Also, 15 mins is pretty short for thermal testing, I think you need longer runs to get a better idea of whether the cooling system can really keep up.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> Looks like your hovering around 80c for avg core temps at 4.25Ghz. I'd expect pushing up to 4.4 would get uncomfortably hot. Also, 15 mins is pretty short for thermal testing, I think you need longer runs to get a better idea of whether the cooling system can really keep up.


80c is good, no problem with 80c


----------



## st0necold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> Looks like your hovering around 80c for avg core temps at 4.25Ghz. I'd expect pushing up to 4.4 would get uncomfortably hot. Also, 15 mins is pretty short for thermal testing, I think you need longer runs to get a better idea of whether the cooling system can really keep up.


Cooler is H105 rig in sig

uhm... after 15 min of unrealistic 100% load 78-80 with core running 60's-70's on average does not seem bad to me. 80c is not hot for this chip and that's the aida pro stress test. Just played a few hours of bf4 and fo4. CPU max was 68.

I am not trying to be argumentative at all but I didn't think there was any issue with the test.


----------



## st0necold

Would the H220X benefit me at all? I don't want to waste $180 but if it's far superior I'll grab one.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I've got most settings on 'auto' in the bios.
> 
> Adaptive/Offset - 1.197 / 0.005
> 44x core multi
> 33x cache
> XMP is enabled
> Memory timings are tightened a little from stock and a 1T command rate
> 120% cpu current capability (although i think i could leave this on auto?)
> 
> // End up with these voltages under load
> VCCSA = 0.984
> VCCIN = 1.888
> VCORE = 1.216
> VCACHE ~= 0.909


Cool thanks for that, just getting an idea what others are getting.
You've got a good chip there, I'm using the same voltages for 4.2Ghz..


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *st0necold*
> 
> Cooler is H105 rig in sig
> 
> uhm... after 15 min of unrealistic 100% load 78-80 with core running 60's-70's on average does not seem bad to me. 80c is not hot for this chip and that's the aida pro stress test. Just played a few hours of bf4 and fo4. CPU max was 68.
> 
> I am not trying to be argumentative at all but I didn't think there was any issue with the test.


Me neither sorry if i came across that way. I just thought it was looking a little warm for 4.25, nothing alarming. And threw out there that by the time you juice it up to 4.4 it'll probably be making more heat.

You should give 4.4 a shot and see how it goes.

About heat taking some time to build up, here's an example from a 35min occt run...


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> Cool thanks for that, just getting an idea what others are getting.
> You've got a good chip there, I'm using the same voltages for 4.2Ghz..


I forgot about the LLC setting, its at level 6.

I'm pretty happy with the chip i got. It's nothing super golden but definitely lets me get a fair amount more.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> Me neither sorry if i came across that way. I just thought it was looking a little warm for 4.25, nothing alarming. And threw out there that by the time you juice it up to 4.4 it'll probably be making more heat.
> 
> You should give 4.4 a shot and see how it goes.
> 
> About heat taking some time to build up, here's an example from a 35min occt run...


That kind of incline can be remedied by better cooling, ie more rad space


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> Me neither sorry if i came across that way. I just thought it was looking a little warm for 4.25, nothing alarming. And threw out there that by the time you juice it up to 4.4 it'll probably be making more heat.
> 
> You should give 4.4 a shot and see how it goes.
> 
> About heat taking some time to build up, here's an example from a 35min occt run...


That temp with H240-X ? how much the ambient there ?



fast test 6m at my 24/7 profile 4.4ghz 1.280v w H110I GT and stock fans @1400rpm, ambient around 26c..your cooler should beat my one..

Also i test OCCT @4.5ghz 1.34v and the hottest core hit 78c only


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> That temp with H240-X ? how much the ambient there ?
> 
> 
> 
> fast test 6m at my 24/7 profile 4.4ghz 1.280v w H110I GT and stock fans @1400rpm, ambient around 26c..your cooler should beat my one..
> 
> Also i test OCCT @4.5ghz 1.34v and the hottest core hit 78c only


1.34V with an aio and 78c means that you tested with web surfing.








Try encoding a x264 video for 30 minute and you'll see greater temp.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> 1.34V with an aio and 78c means that you tested with web surfing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try encoding a x264 video for 30 minute and you'll see greater temp.


Hello

78C under OCCT stress test larg Data & in games hottest core around 67c .. Now my 4.4ghz 1.28v I see 60c in the hottest core after 3h BF4









the H110I GT with good ambient is awesome cooler beat my old H105 by 8c at least









Edit : 15m Aida64 run w 1100rpm fans


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello
> 
> 78C under OCCT stress test larg Data & in games hottest core around 67c .. Now my 4.4ghz 1.28v I see 60c in the hottest core after 3h BF4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the H110I GT with good ambient is awesome cooler beat my old H105 by 8c at least
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit : 15m Aida64 run w 1100rpm fans


we were talking about 1.34V and heavy temp load.
you are showing screenshots of AIDA that in that configuration does not push temps at all and you are using 1.277V.
Even with this "easy test" you get 73c on the hottest core, this means that with 1.34V and a more reasonable test you'll surpass 80c with easy.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> we were talking about 1.34V and heavy temp load.
> you are showing screenshots of AIDA that in that configuration does not push temps at all and you are using 1.277V.
> Even with this "easy test" you get 73c on the hottest core, this means that with 1.34V and a more reasonable test you'll surpass 80c with easy.


This test produce to much heat its equal to Asus RB & OCCT & XTU but no problem I can test 4.5ghz 1.340v if you want that.. which stress test ?


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> This test produce to much heat its equal to Asus RB & OCCT & XTU but no problem I can test 4.5ghz 1.340v if you want that.. which stress test ?


realbench.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> realbench.


Stress test or benchmark ?


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Stress test or benchmark ?


stress test is ok


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> stress test is ok


Here you go


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Here you go


Nice job!


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Nice job!


Thanks Jp

I want to ask you question from long time









what is the stress test you'r use there for the core OC ? my chip @4.4ghz need 1.250v for stable Aida64& Asus RB& Gaming, while OCCT froze after 50m , 1.265v let me pass OCCT 1h and i stop it , but as you see 1.27v for daily use to make sure it will never BSOD on me ..

4.5ghz need 1.34v to pass 1h OCCT as 1.33v after 55m my pc restart without BSOD or hard lock but I can game and run Asus RB for 2h @1.300v so you would call 4.5ghz stable at 1.300v or must be OCCT stable ?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Thanks Jp
> 
> I want to ask you question from long time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what is the stress test you'r use there for the core OC ? my chip @4.4ghz need 1.250v for stable Aida64& Asus RB& Gaming, while OCCT froze after 50m , 1.265v let me pass OCCT 1h and i stop it , but as you see 1.27v for daily use to make sure it will never BSOD on me ..
> 
> 4.5ghz need 1.34v to pass 1h OCCT as 1.33v after 55m my pc restart without BSOD or hard lock but I can game and run Asus RB for 2h @1.300v so you would call 4.5ghz stable at 1.300v or must be OCCT stable ?


yeah - OCCT large data set will require more vcore (or vccin) than the others you list (like p95 does). IMO, your stress test "regime" should reflect how you will use the PC, and the CPU is only one component. I use x264 (or x265), XTU Bench, RBv2.4, and HCI Memtest for a gaming rig. Once stable to these, no real world load on a gaming rig will fail on the machine, barring bad game code







. P95 on a 4 or 6 core, within reason is okay, but does not add much in terms of logic stress. Silly things like sharkfish-arena, and benchmarks can help tune efficiency. IMO, running a CPU at higher clocks and lower voltage is not going to corrupt the install, and at worst will BSOD. A bad ram/cache OC can do things that can really mess up a rig and the OS.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yeah - OCCT large data set will require more vcore (or vccin) than the others you list (like p95 does). IMO, your stress test "regime" should reflect how you will use the PC, and the CPU is only one component. I use x264 (or x265), XTU Bench, RBv2.4, and HCI Memtest for a gaming rig. Once stable to these, no real world load on a gaming rig will fail on the machine, barring bad game code
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . P95 on a 4 or 6 core, within reason is okay, but does not add much in terms of logic stress. Silly things like sharkfish-arena, and benchmarks can help tune efficiency. IMO, running a CPU at higher clocks and lower voltage is not going to corrupt the install, and at worst will BSOD. A bad ram/cache OC can do things that can really mess up a rig and the OS.


Awesome! Thanks +rep

You unlock 4.5ghz now







my pc is only for games and sometime convert videos (Youtube gameplay ) so 2h Asus RB + 30 XTU Bench one back one + some x264 is enough for game stable ?


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> That temp with H240-X ? how much the ambient there ?


Yes, around 21 or 22c. I think I may try to remount it. It lifted off and back on before i got the thumbscrews started.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Awesome! Thanks +rep
> 
> You unlock 4.5ghz now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my pc is only for games and sometime convert videos (Youtube gameplay ) so 2h Asus RB + 30 XTU Bench one back one + some x264 is enough for game stable ?


Don't forget about HCI memtest.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Here you go


Ok you convinced me to buy H110i GT


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Don't forget about HCI memtest.


Sure +600% coverage. Thanks









If you remember all our problem me and @schoolofmonkey from win10 tons of "Oc fails" and crash now Win8.1 is awesome and stable, I think MSI board need bios update for win10..
Quote:


> Yes, around 21 or 22c. I think I may try to remount it. It lifted off and back on before i got the thumbscrews started.


I'm using gelid extreme thermal paste here and my H110I GT in the top " 780T case" so nothing special








Quote:


> Ok you convinced me to buy H110i GT


It's awesome cooler , my H105 with 4 fans @1500rpm hit the limit at 1.28v vcore while this beast keep the cpu cold at 1.34v w 1500rpm fans still silent ..


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Sure +600% coverage. Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you remember all our problem me and @schoolofmonkey from win10 tons of "Oc fails" and crash now Win8.1 is awesome and stable, I think MSI board need bios update for win10..
> I'm using gelid extreme thermal paste here and my H110I GT in the top " 780T case" so nothing special


I know, the win 8.1 / win 10 thing is really strange. as an fyi, win10 "broke" adaptive voltage on my R4BE/4960X above 4.5GHZ. Fixed vcore at 4.7GHz is no different than w8.1, So, it may be a MB or IME issue for both boards.
here's a screenshot of the 24/7 OC on this 5960X for strap 100:


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I know, the win 8.1 / win 10 thing is really strange. as an fyi, win10 "broke" adaptive voltage on my R4BE/4960X above 4.5GHZ. Fixed vcore at 4.7GHz is no different than w8.1, So, it may be a MB or IME issue for both boards.
> here's a screenshot of the 24/7 OC on this 5960X for strap 100:


oops 4.6ghz 1.24v awesome







one of the best chip I seen before









Win10 push me crazy first 2 month with this board was on win8.1 stable and no problem but after upgrading... everything gone bad any change to the bios after apply OC profile will result "OC Fails" ..

but I just sold my SSD 10 days ago ( Black Friday fanboy







) and I install 8.1.. OMG everything back normal stable as first days


----------



## st0necold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> Ok you convinced me to buy H110i GT


same :\


----------



## schoolofmonkey

@Jpmboy @Mr-Dark

Yeah since going back to Windows 8.1 I can run x265 anytime without getting c0x000025 errors constantly.
Not to mention when a overclock failed in Windows 10, you wouldn't get a BIOS message, it would just loop the qcodes 04 - 55 over and over again until you held the power button in and clear the cmos.
Doesn't happen on Windows 8.1 at all, no matter how many hard locks, or failed overclocks.

Still can't get past the 4.2Ghz "wall" though, that's the CPU, was hoping Windows 10 was holding me back, ah but it was worth a shot.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> hardware development is slowing? I tought the opposite.
> What's happen now? Is intel intentioned to reduce the two years period and launch a new HEDT every year?


Moore's law failed a while ago, Intel's tick-tock cycle is now a tick-tock-tock cycle and the rate at which node size is decreasing is getting increasing longer. 2H 2014 was HW-E, 1H 2016 is BW-E. That's ~1.5 years, up from 1 years before. Maybe not such a good thing for investors or cutting edge researchers, but for the consumer, overall will save us more in the long run as we'll be spending less each year to jump to the latest and greatest*

*dependent of course, on how much a process node shrink is worth in terms of performance and overclocking.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *st0necold*
> 
> same :\


Honestly with high TDP cpu you should look for 280m rad at least for decent temp @low fans rpm the H105 even with thick rad and 4 static pressure fan is big limit for my 5820k ..
Quote:


> @Jpmboy @Mr-Dark
> 
> Yeah since going back to Windows 8.1 I can run x265 anytime without getting c0x000025 errors constantly.
> Not to mention when a overclock failed in Windows 10, you wouldn't get a BIOS message, it would just loop the qcodes 04 - 55 over and over again until you held the power button in and clear the cmos.
> Doesn't happen on Windows 8.1 at all, no matter how many hard locks, or failed overclocks.
> 
> Still can't get past the 4.2Ghz "wall" though, that's the CPU, was hoping Windows 10 was holding me back, ah but it was worth a shot.


Yes. everything stable and awesome now will not back to Win10 until new bios from MSI to address the problem.. anyway win10 have nothing over win8.1 "now"


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Moore's law failed a while ago, Intel's tick-tock cycle is now a tick-tock-tock cycle and the rate at which node size is decreasing is getting increasing longer. 2H 2014 was HW-E, 1H 2016 is BW-E. That's ~1.5 years, up from 1 years before. Maybe not such a good thing for investors or cutting edge researchers, but for the consumer, overall will save us more in the long run as we'll be spending less each year to jump to the latest and greatest*
> 
> *dependent of course, on how much a process node shrink is worth in terms of performance and overclocking.


Ok, who will live will see.
So you are expecting the Broadwell-E to be available on April 2016?
I don't understood if will be officially presented on April and sold on fall 2016 or if it will be available in shops on April 2016.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Honestly with high TDP cpu you should look for 280m rad at least for decent temp @low fans rpm the H105 even with thick rad and 4 static pressure fan is big limit for my 5820k ..


it all depends on the temperature you want to target.
*based on the fact that most CPU has the TJMAX set at 100c or 105c targeting 80c is a non sense*.

Haswell-E have a 10c difference from the hottest core with the coldest one.
Generally CPU temperature is 5c less than the hottest core.

If you target 80c on the hottest core means that you are targeting 75c CPU temperature and this is simply unuseful.

If intel says that your CPU should throttle at -5c based on your TJMAX, there is absolutely no reason to target -20C from what is suggested by intel.


----------



## st0necold

I am fine at 4.4 1.27v. Max temp after 17mins was 83.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *st0necold*
> 
> I am fine at 4.4 1.27v. Max temp after 17mins was 83.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


something is not right, AID64 stress test really should not hit temps like that so quickly. You might want to check the cooler mount and TIM application.


----------



## Agenesis

He's running the FPU test with avx2, I'm surprised it's that low actually. The other tests are probably dampening the effect.

Load up OCCT and give the large data set a whirl, it's years ahead of the aida tests.


----------



## st0necold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> something is not right, AID64 stress test really should not hit temps like that so quickly. You might want to check the cooler mount and TIM application.


Okay. Well after your post bro I cracked open the rig, removed cooler... (discovered a bit of a "fumble" on my first application... some of the thermal crap was on the cpu "bracket?") wiped down with 90% alcohol, (cpu and cooler), and reinstalled. I just turned the rig and instantly saw much lower temps.. I'm going to try the test now. (just browsing like I am now 15 mins ago had my CPU at 45 i'm now at 34 with all temps in the 20's. Those temps look better to prior install stock


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agenesis*
> 
> He's running the FPU test with avx2, I'm surprised it's that low actually. The other tests are probably dampening the effect.
> 
> Load up OCCT and give the large data set a whirl, it's years ahead of the aida tests.


the fpu component alone FPU VP8, FPU Mandel... etc alone get very hot, as part of the package test - nah.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *st0necold*
> 
> Okay. Well after your post bro I cracked open the rig, removed cooler... (discovered a bit of a "fumble" on my first application... some of the crap was on the cpu "bracket?") wiped down with 90% alcohol, (cpu and cooler), and reinstalled. I just turned the rig and instantly saw much lower temps.. I'm going to try the test now. (just browsing like I am now 15 mins ago had my CPU at 45 i'm now at 34 with all temps in the 20's. Those temps look better to prior install stock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


let us know what AID64 looks like... before moving on to any other "harder" testing


----------



## st0necold

Here's the result. Still hot, but it seemed better then the last result. CPU seemed to avg at 78. 4.4ghz 1.27v

Should I try to make the voltage 1.28?


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> *based on the fact that most CPU has the TJMAX set at 100c or 105c targeting 80c is a non sense*.
> Haswell-E have a 10c difference from the hottest core with the coldest one.
> Generally CPU temperature is 5c less than the hottest core.
> If you target 80c on the hottest core means that you are targeting 75c CPU temperature and this is simply unuseful.
> If intel says that your CPU should throttle at -5c based on your TJMAX, there is absolutely no reason to target -20C from what is suggested by intel.


But its not just about preventing throttling or damage. I thought everything else being equal, a cooler chip is less likely to produce errors. So voltage and clocks that would be stable at 75c may not be stable at 85c.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *st0necold*
> 
> Here's the result. Still hot, but it seemed better then the last result. CPU seemed to avg at 78. 4.4ghz 1.27v


That does look a little better, i'm guessing temps are a little elevated due to the limits of the h105.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> But its not just about preventing throttling or damage. I thought everything else being equal, a cooler chip is less likely to produce errors. So voltage and clocks that would be stable at 75c may not be stable at 85c.
> That does look a little better, i'm guessing temps are a little elevated due to the limits of the h105.


Yes stability margins generally become better when a chip is colder although this obviously varies from CPU to CPU. In short as there is no straight answer that isn't a little too technical - you're decreasing the resistance and the time it takes for the CPU to switch 'states', because of this the CPU is less likely to experience not-managing to switch in time which is when instability is exhibited at a given frequency. How much difference a given temperature makes is dependent on a given CPU or architecture


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *st0necold*
> 
> Here's the result. Still hot, but it seemed better then the last result. CPU seemed to avg at 78. 4.4ghz 1.27v
> 
> Should I try to make the voltage 1.28?


eh - some improvement but not enough IMO. I think you should either hold pat, or get better cooling before increasing voltage ot clocks. a 5960X is a difficult beast to tame, AIO is good, but not like custom water. The steady-state temp is related to the ability to shed BTU from the cooling loop and total heat capacity. this is where AIOs are weak - low coolant volume and rad area.
It still does seem a bit warm to me.... can you post bios screen shots?


----------



## doza

Aida FPU test can have a big impact at cpu temperature,his temps are ok.


----------



## st0necold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> eh - some improvement but not enough IMO. I think you should either hold pat, or get better cooling before increasing voltage ot clocks. a 5960X is a difficult beast to tame, AIO is good, but not like custom water. The steady-state temp is related to the ability to shed BTU from the cooling loop and total heat capacity. this is where AIOs are weak - low coolant volume and rad area.
> It still does seem a bit warm to me.... can you post bios screen shots?


I'm running my board at the 4.0+XMP preset. I will post screens when I get to my office. The only mods I did were change multi by 2 and the cache by 1 (and voltage). The XMP sets the strap at 125. Will post screens soon. Should I get a swiftech h240x? I can't find one in stock but will get one if it would help.

Screens *multi was 35 for the OC tested.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *st0necold*
> 
> I'm running my board at the 4.0+XMP preset. I will post screens when I get to my office. The only mods I did were change multi by 2 and the cache by 1 (and voltage). The XMP sets the strap at 125. Will post screens soon. Should I get a swiftech h240x? I can't find one in stock but will get one if it would help.
> 
> Screens *multi was 35 for the OC tested.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Thanks. If you are happy with the performance, 125 is fine and keep the settings (always save to aq bios save slot or a USB stick)... but just about every 3000 kit will do 3200 on strap 100. So, core to 43, vcore about the same or +25-40mV. Set the ram to 3200 (change XMP to Manual OC mode) dram V to 1.375V and primary timings +1 over what 3000 was. so if 3000 was 15-16-16, chanhe to to 16-17-17 or 16-18-18. should work!









if it fails to boot, set vsa to 1.05V (may have to tune vsa).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doza*
> 
> Aida *FPU test can have a big impact at cpu temperature,*his temps are ok.


only when run solo. when you run the fpu component with cpu/cache and ram, it will not hit the same temperatures.


----------



## st0necold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Thanks. If you are happy with the performance, 125 is fine and keep the settings (always save to aq bios save slot or a USB stick)... but just about every 3000 kit will do 3200 on strap 100. So, core to 43, vcore about the same or +25-40mV. Set the ram to 3200 (change XMP to Manual OC mode) dram V to 1.375V and primary timings +1 over what 3000 was. so if 3000 was 15-16-16, chanhe to to 16-17-17 or 16-18-18. should work!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if it fails to boot, set vsa to 1.05V (may have to tune vsa).
> only when run solo. when you run the fpu component with cpu/cache and ram, it will not hit the same temperatures.


Thanks man! I'm going to go ahead and save my settings-- and follow your guide and see how that goes for me. Definitely appreciate the help! Will report back after!


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *st0necold*
> 
> Should I get a swiftech h240x? I can't find one in stock but will get one if it would help.


An h240x would be an upgrade compared to the h105. There are some other decent other aio's too besides Swiftechs. EK's predator is definitely a good one, but pricey. All the number i've ever seen for the h110i gt look good too. The h105 has a thick rad with high fin density, right? Are you using 2 or 4 fans on it? If you've got some extra 120mm fans on hand, you might want to try it in push pull to see how much that might help.


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> on 5960X sometimes lower VCCIN is good.
> 
> For example my chip will not do 4.6 unconditionally stable at 1.195V without exactly 1.88VCCIN. If I go higher I need about 1.21V on vcore to get it stable under same other settings.


How do you determine that?

SS


----------



## DrockinWV

First attempt at Ocing the 5820k today.

x43 at 1.2v 1.9 VCCIN

Temps right around 70-72 in Aida64 with a Noctua d15s


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Hey is there any downside to running override?

I've been hitting a wall with my 5820k over 4.2Ghz using adaptive + offset,
Now I switched to straight override and tests I couldn't pass at the same adaptive voltage I am able to pass using overrride..

Any ideas?


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> Hey is there any downside to running override?
> 
> I've been hitting a wall with my 5820k over 4.2Ghz using adaptive + offset,
> Now I switched to straight override and tests I couldn't pass at the same adaptive voltage I am able to pass using overrride..
> 
> Any ideas?


Caveat: I'm no expert at this.

I don't think there's much downside to having higher than needed voltage across the chip when idle. A little higher idle power consumption probably. It would matter more for a battery powered device. If doing so let's you reach a higher overclock, I think the upside outweighs the downside.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> Hey is there any downside to running override?
> 
> I've been hitting a wall with my 5820k over 4.2Ghz using adaptive + offset,
> Now I switched to straight override and tests I couldn't pass at the same adaptive voltage I am able to pass using overrride..
> 
> Any ideas?


Some other setting must not be right IMO,m but I'm not familiar with that MB at all. Really, the cpu does not know how it it receiving the load vcore, manual/override or adaptive. but as Mike-ocn says, there's no real downside to running a fixed vcore (+c-states) if that is working better for ya.


----------



## st0necold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> An h240x would be an upgrade compared to the h105. There are some other decent other aio's too besides Swiftechs. EK's predator is definitely a good one, but pricey. All the number i've ever seen for the h110i gt look good too. The h105 has a thick rad with high fin density, right? Are you using 2 or 4 fans on it? If you've got some extra 120mm fans on hand, you might want to try it in push pull to see how much that might help.


Bro I tried push/pull and my temps seemed better with just 2 fans. I actually ran that was until about 2 weeks ago. I am using 2 SP120 High Performance (was using 4). I never tried to OC past the preset so I could try it again with the 4 fans; but i'm almost positive it didn't improve much. I was thinking the extra fans blocked airflow in my R5. I have 2 more SP120 High performances.

I am probably going to try the h110i GTX or Predator 360. Also trying jb's guide


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *st0necold*
> 
> Bro I tried push/pull and my temps seemed better with just 2 fans. I actually ran that was until about 2 weeks ago. I am using 2 SP120 High Performance (was using 4). I never tried to OC past the preset so I could try it again with the 4 fans; but i'm almost positive it didn't improve much. I was thinking the extra fans blocked airflow in my R5. I have 2 more SP120 High performances.
> 
> I am probably going to try the h110i GTX or Predator 360. Also trying jb's guide


If a predator 360 fits the case, thats probably as good as it gets with an aio. The pump+res assembly juts out at the end of the 360 rad on the predator so you need some extra space compared to a 360 rad by itself.


----------



## michael-ocn

Hey...
i upgraded to win10 pro version 1511 build.10586.3 and x265 got a little faster. Went from 6.15 to 6.21 fps. I'm not sure what version I had before. I got the new version after unchecking the "defer upgrades" option.

Nice, cinebench went up too... 1302 to 1307.


----------



## Mr-Dark

@schoolofmonkey

Work in progress but good after 3h BF4 and 1h Asus RB


----------



## st0necold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> If a predator 360 fits the case, thats probably as good as it gets with an aio. The pump+res assembly juts out at the end of the 360 rad on the predator so you need some extra space compared to a 360 rad by itself.


I just added push pull, and this time ran the other 2 fans on the mobo controlled to performance.

Loaded up prior 4.4 setting that was getting hot (and shown in my posts above.) and here is what i'm showing with the 4 fan configuration. Thoughts guys? Still seems hot but I think it's better then the other attempts. Also maybe the glue "dried" a little bit * but it definitely seems like the extra fans helped but not sure by how much as its still 73.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *st0necold*
> 
> I just added push pull, and this time ran the other 2 fans on the mobo controlled to performance.
> 
> Loaded up prior 4.4 setting that was getting hot (and shown in my posts above.) and here is what i'm showing with the 4 fan configuration. Thoughts guys? Still seems hot but I think it's better then the other attempts. Also maybe the glue "dried" a little bit * but it definitely seems like the extra fans helped but not sure by how much as its still 73.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


hey bro - if you flip to the "Statistics" tab, what kind of CPu Package Temp are you seeing during that run? Right now I'm running 4.6!1.248V (under load) and the cores are ~ 60C but package is reaching 70C... wil lpost a 20 min run.

edit: this tab


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> @schoolofmonkey
> 
> Work in progress but good after 3h BF4 and 1h Asus RB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I can do that too and XTU Benchmark, just not OCCT, so I just stick to 4.2Ghz...


----------



## st0necold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> hey bro - if you flip to the "Statistics" tab, what kind of CPu Package Temp are you seeing during that run? Right now I'm running 4.6!1.248V (under load) and the cores are ~ 60C but package is reaching 70C... wil lpost a 20 min run.
> 
> edit: this tab


Going to run it again for you and show the stats tab right now my man!

I also wanted to note: I tried your guide but for some reason anything other than the stupid XMP profile causes random crashes *regardless of OC or not it's the ram/bios* I am new to ram oc'ing on a non asus bios so I'm sure I'm doing something wrong when I try to enter the values manually but as long as XMP 1.0 is chosen as my preset it seems I'm good. I tried to up the manual timings but couldn't get to POST. I am still new to ASRock's bios. I couldn't get the Rampage V because of my R5 case (does not officially support eatx) so I'm sure once I get all kinks out I'll have a nice OC.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> I can do that too and XTU Benchmark, just not OCCT, so I just stick to 4.2Ghz...


I will test OCCT again tomorrow today enough playing 3h BF4 + 1h Asus RB + 2.5h BF4 ..hottest core in BF4 is 64c so I will use 4.5ghz for daily use up to 1.320v is fine for me


----------



## st0necold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> hey bro - if you flip to the "Statistics" tab, what kind of CPu Package Temp are you seeing during that run? Right now I'm running 4.6!1.248V (under load) and the cores are ~ 60C but package is reaching 70C... wil lpost a 20 min run.
> 
> edit: this tab


Did another test bro. Not sure why it isn't showing all of my cores under stats?

*EDIT: Figured that one out by myself ;]*


----------



## DrockinWV

I currently have my 5820k OCed at x43 with 1.20v and 1.900 VCCIN, and my temps at idle are around 45-50c. Seems really high to me, but I just picked up this CPU last week and have not gotten accustom to is yet. What are some of your idle temps with a similar OC? Thanks!!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *st0necold*
> 
> Did another test bro. Not sure why it isn't showing all of my cores under stats?
> 
> *EDIT: Figured that one out by myself ;]*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


thanks. I really wanted to see the CPU Package Temperature Sensor. I still think it's running hot for that voltage. The AIO pump is running at full speed? What TIM did you use and did you appl;y it with the simple "pea method"? I actually think you'd have lower temps with the NH-D14 air cooler.
regarding the guide... be sure to disable CPU SVID and DRAM SVID. I'm betting that one or another setting was overlooked. Do a clrcmos then do not enable XMP and start the OC from that base...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrockinWV*
> 
> I currently have my 5820k OCed at x43 with 1.20v and 1.900 VCCIN, and my temps at idle are around 45-50c. Seems really high to me, but I just picked up this CPU last week and have not gotten accustom to is yet. What are some of your idle temps with a similar OC? Thanks!!


waaay too high. should idle at room temp + a couple of degrees. Don;lt be insulted, but you did remove the protective film from the heat sink contact surface? And have good TIM applied?


----------



## DrockinWV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> waaay too high. should idle at room temp + a couple of degrees. Don;lt be insulted, but you did remove the protective film from the heat sink contact surface? And have good TIM applied?


That's kinda what I was thinking. Not insulted at all, I'm running a Noctua D15s took the plastic protector off, and used their NT-H1 TIM. I added the TIM in more of a rice method, over the pea method.


----------



## st0necold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> thanks. I really wanted to see the CPU Package Temperature Sensor. I still think it's running hot for that voltage. The AIO pump is running at full speed? What TIM did you use and did you appl;y it with the simple "pea method"? I actually think you'd have lower temps with the NH-D14 air cooler.
> regarding the guide... be sure to disable CPU SVID and DRAM SVID. I'm betting that one or another setting was overlooked. Do a clrcmos then do not enable XMP and start the OC from that base...
> waaay too high. should idle at room temp + a couple of degrees. Don;lt be insulted, but you did remove the protective film from the heat sink contact surface? And have good TIM applied?


Arctic silver 5 paste-- the AIO is on full speed, and i did a small line (2 rice grains) and criss cross'ed the bracket screws down.

Does anyone here have a 5960x on an AIO and can show your aida64 tests?

*edit* I found another thread on evga's forum (http://forums.evga.com/X99-Classified-with-5960X-at-44Ghz-CPU-Throttling-Overheating-Detected-m2216401.aspx) a guy who went from a h110i to a H220x.. he has a 5960x and evga x99 board and it seems my temps are better then his. I also ran my test a lot longer? Just want to know if something is wrong or if it's just the limits of the aio.

Our CPU Powers are very different though. I am a little lost.


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *st0necold*
> 
> Arctic silver 5 paste-- the AIO is on full speed, and i did a small line (2 rice grains) and criss cross'ed the bracket screws down.
> 
> Does anyone here have a 5960x on an AIO and can show your aida64 tests?
> 
> *edit* I found another thread on evga's forum (http://forums.evga.com/X99-Classified-with-5960X-at-44Ghz-CPU-Throttling-Overheating-Detected-m2216401.aspx) a guy who went from a h110i to a H220x.. he has a 5960x and evga x99 board and it seems my temps are better then his. I also ran my test a lot longer? Just want to know if something is wrong or if it's just the limits of the aio.
> 
> Our CPU Powers are very different though. I am a little lost.


He's getting those warnings due to exceeding 85c on some of the cores because he's running much higher voltage than you are. The power reading is different because you have SVID turned off (which is good because it can interfere with things) and he apparently doesn't. SVID needs to be enabled to read the power properly.

Nothing looks wrong temp-wise to me, afaict your just pressing up against the limits of the aio is all.

But what is up with cores 5 - 8 in your aida screenshot? That don't look right


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> @schoolofmonkey
> 
> Work in progress but good after 3h BF4 and 1h Asus RB


You get impressive results with the 110i gt. What kind of ambient temps does that machine live in?


----------



## st0necold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> He's getting those warnings due to exceeding 85c on some of the cores because he's running much higher voltage than you are. The power reading is different because you have SVID turned off (which is good because it can interfere with things) and he apparently doesn't. SVID needs to be enabled to read the power properly.
> 
> Nothing looks wrong temp-wise to me, afaict your just pressing up against the limits of the aio is all.
> 
> But what is up with cores 5 - 8 in your aida screenshot? That don't look right


when I first took the screen I only had 4 cores showing in stats







lol so I changed it to read 8 so I think those 4 cores are early (werent read in stats during testing)

I found a link that's stress tests all of the aios but they use a 4770k on the Aida part I noticed the bench is without fpu; But with fpu they got (literally) the same temps as me (mine are better now that I have four fans.).

They also show the h105 that I have as better then the 110 in this comparison. I don't know though because they test a 4770k

https://www.techpowerup.com/mobile/reviews/Corsair/Hydro_Series_H105/6.html


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *st0necold*
> 
> when I first took the screen I only had 4 cores showing in stats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol so I changed it to read 8 so I think those 4 cores are early (werent read in stats during testing)
> 
> I found a link that's stress tests all of the aios but they use a 4770k on the Aida part I noticed the bench is without fpu; But with fpu they got (literally) the same temps as me (mine are better now that I have four fans.).
> 
> They also show the h105 that I have as better then the 110 in this comparison. I don't know though because they test a 4770k
> 
> https://www.techpowerup.com/mobile/reviews/Corsair/Hydro_Series_H105/6.html


The 110 is an older model than the 110i gt and 110i gtx (which are different from one another as well). The gtx model is asetek based and the gt is coolIt based
http://www.asetek.com/customers/do-it-yourself/
http://www.coolitsystems.com/index.php/desktop/desktop-2.html


----------



## st0necold

Mike bro I watched the video. Really really good. I have to wait for the 240x to come in stock. The ekwb kit is new and I know they are proven but the 240x seems more comfortable of an option to me but it is out of stock EVERYWHERE.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> You get impressive results with the 110i gt. What kind of ambient temps does that machine live in?


Hello

the ambient around 25c in the room still hot, but in the next days we will see some winter & snow here. so the temp will be less








Quote:


> when I first took the screen I only had 4 cores showing in stats sozo.gif lol so I changed it to read 8 so I think those 4 cores are early (werent read in stats during testing)
> 
> I found a link that's stress tests all of the aios but they use a 4770k on the Aida part I noticed the bench is without fpu; But with fpu they got (literally) the same temps as me (mine are better now that I have four fans.).
> 
> They also show the h105 that I have as better then the 110 in this comparison. I don't know though because they test a 4770k
> 
> https://www.techpowerup.com/mobile/reviews/Corsair/Hydro_Series_H105/6.html


Keep in mind that review on 4770k 80W cpu not 140W cpu, with higher TDP the bigger rad won.

look at Noctua D15 review ? you will see 2-4c from 280m AIO but that on 88W chip, the D15 with 140W chip
will hit the limit at low voltage 1.25v or less while the 280m AIO capable for 1.300v

I had the D14 at the 5820k launch, but any voltage over 1.200v the cpu hit +70c in any game and bench @>80c


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Here you go


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> You get impressive results with the 110i gt. What kind of ambient temps does that machine live in?


Yeah, the H110i GT seems like a beast.

Btw just for the kicks of it I did a test on my H100i with the same voltage(other factors do apply here ofc) just for comparative reasons.

That thing has about 10'C/50'F advantage over my H100i!











@*Jpm* buddy, yesterday my OC bug bit me again and for the 254th time I tried to improved my OC.

Usually I fail to do and revert back to my previous "safe" or "stable" settings. But yersterday something changed. I succeeded(pressumably)!

I manage to run my [email protected] without a single crash/bsod.

What I wanted to ask you is if 1x 15m RB Stress Test(8GB), then 2x runs back to back of X265 x2 Overkill Realtime Perf Mode, then 1Hr AIDA64 and then 1Hr RB are considered stable "enough"? I haven't tried Stresstestapp yet.

The volts were constatly 1.228v in all tests, with some brief jumps to 1.233v. What do you think?





*P.S:* I really like the new forum design! Will get used to it soon, but so far digging it!


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koniakki*
> 
> Yeah, the H110i GT seems like a beast.
> 
> Btw just for the kicks of it I did a test on my H100i with the same voltage(other factors do apply here ofc) just for comparative reasons.
> 
> That thing has about 10'C/50'F advantage over my H100i!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @*Jpm* buddy, yesterday my OC bug bit me again and for the 254th time I tried to improved my OC.
> 
> Usually I fail to do and revert back to my previous "safe" or "stable" settings. But yersterday something changed. I succeeded(pressumably)!
> 
> I manage to run my [email protected] without a single crash/bsod.
> 
> What I wanted to ask you is if 1x 15m RB Stress Test(8GB), then 2x runs back to back of X265 x2 Overkill Realtime Perf Mode, then 1Hr AIDA64 and then 1Hr RB are considered stable "enough"? I haven't tried Stresstestapp yet.
> 
> The volts were constatly 1.228v in all tests, with some brief jumps to 1.233v. What do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *P.S:* I really like the new forum design! Will get used to it soon, but so far digging it!


Your temp is very close to my temp with H105 .. corsair improve something with H110I GT









@schoolofmonkey

Look to Aida64 report ? you see something ?


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Your temp is very close to my temp with H105 .. corsair improve something with H110I GT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @schoolofmonkey
> 
> Look to Aida64 report ? you see something ?


Clock drops, indication of one of the voltages is too low, we know it all too well


----------



## Silent Scone

Currently revisiting 3000 on 1.25 strap with the Ripjaw 2800 4x8GB kit. With a target voltage of 1.35v, 16-16-16-36-1T is going through the paces on Stress App.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> Clock drops, indication of one of the voltages is too low, we know it all too well


Exactly high/low System agent voltage almost


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I know, the win 8.1 / win 10 thing is really strange. as an fyi, win10 "broke" adaptive voltage on my R4BE/4960X above 4.5GHZ. Fixed vcore at 4.7GHz is no different than w8.1, So, it may be a MB or IME issue for both boards.


Well today MSI released a new BIOS, and it seems unofficially to add Windows 10 support:


Prior to the H.B update you'd only have Windows 8 Features listed.
I'd be interested in seeing if it makes any different, but I'm over reinstalling Windows at the moment...


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koniakki*
> 
> Yeah, the H110i GT seems like a beast.
> 
> Btw just for the kicks of it I did a test on my H100i with the same voltage(other factors do apply here ofc) just for comparative reasons.
> 
> That thing has about 10'C/50'F advantage over my H100i!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @*Jpm* buddy, yesterday my OC bug bit me again and for the 254th time I tried to improved my OC.
> 
> Usually I fail to do and revert back to my previous "safe" or "stable" settings. But yersterday something changed. I succeeded(pressumably)!
> 
> I manage to run my [email protected] without a single crash/bsod.
> 
> What I wanted to ask you is if 1x 15m RB Stress Test(8GB), then 2x runs back to back of X265 x2 Overkill Realtime Perf Mode, then 1Hr AIDA64 and then 1Hr RB are considered stable "enough"? I haven't tried Stresstestapp yet.
> 
> The volts were constatly 1.228v in all tests, with some brief jumps to 1.233v. What do you think?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *P.S:* I really like the new forum design! Will get used to it soon, but so far digging it!


GSAT is great for isolating ram and stressing only the ram. HCI memtest, IMO, rolls in the windows environment and does a decent job of testing the ram/cache interface in windows... so, for your rig, run HCI memtest, 5+ laps, and I would add in at least one high-current stress test. this can be IBT, OCCT or even the stess test in XTU. You culd run p05 on your 5820, but be prepared to lower the multi 2 notches and silly high temperatures.









.. only thing I see with the forum design is Avatar scaling is off a bit. Or is that just my rigs?


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Exactly high/low System agent voltage almost


You guys are right. I didn't noticed it.

I actually fell asleep during the last 1hr RB test and woke up in the morning to find the pc in sleep mode. lol









I rerun the test now and it indeed happened again in the 2m mark. I didn't even bother to close Chrome with 200tabs if it makes any difference.

So it seems I need to add a bit more volts. No worries. I will try 1.24v tonight and see how it goes.


*BTW* guys I have a new bad boy here. Just picked this up from the post office. Tonight will be a fun night(Or a total disaster ending with me crying like a little baby). lol.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> GSAT is great for isolating ram and stressing only the ram. HCI memtest, IMO, rolls in the windows environment and does a decent job of testing the ram/cache interface in windows... so, for your rig, run HCI memtest, 5+ laps, and I would add in at least one high-current stress test. this can be IBT, OCCT or even the stess test in XTU. You culd run p05 on your 5820, but be prepared to lower the multi 2 notches and silly high temperatures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .. only thing I see with the forum design is Avatar scaling is off a bit. Or is that just my rigs?


Duly noted! Also this is what I mean about the forum. Or Am I seeing things?









Note the top bar design with drop down menus and edit/quite/reply buttons, etc.


----------



## Kimir

Sweet looking new interface on OCN, me likey.


----------



## jdallara

On the subject of ambient temperatures, keep in mind that room temperature and radiator cooling air temperature can be very different depending on case design, case fans, and other factors. This is my fan controller/temperature monitor. The temperatures shown are from the top: radiator coolant inlet temperature, radiator coolant outlet temperature, room air incoming temperature, air temperature to the radiator fans, and vrm heat sink temperature.



The point is, just because the room is 70F, doesn't mean that you're cooling the heat sink with the same temperature air.

Just my









Jon.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koniakki*
> 
> Duly noted! Also this is what I mean about the forum. Or Am I seeing things?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Note the top bar design with drop down menus and edit/quite/reply buttons, etc.


yeah - nice! what I'm seeing on three rigs is:


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdallara*
> 
> On the subject of ambient temperatures, keep in mind that room temperature and radiator cooling air temperature can be very different depending on case design, case fans, and other factors. This is my fan controller/temperature monitor. The temperatures shown are from the top: radiator coolant inlet temperature, radiator coolant outlet temperature, room air incoming temperature, air temperature to the radiator fans, and vrm heat sink temperature.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The point is, just because the room is 70F, doesn't mean that you're cooling the heat sink with the same temperature air.
> 
> Just my
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jon.


Ambient temperatures should be taken from the warmest part of the case, in most cases this will be exhausting through the top most radiator or exhaust point. The closer your ambient temperature reading is to your inline sensor the better. This is refered to as Delta-T or DT. Generally speaking a difference of 10c is considered more than acceptable. Depending on the loop, getting this lower may compromise noise levels and become intrusive, but this is subjective. My delta doesn't stray further than around 2 to 3c. Keep in mind that coolant will likely need to be changed more frequently in a system with a higher inline temperature too (30C or more). Not really related but something that gets overlooked


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yeah - nice! what I'm seeing on three rigs is:


Hey, how did you get the dark background/theme? Everything is light blue'ish for me.

And the avatars overlap the flames with the light blue background too (although the overlap is slightly less).


----------



## DRT-Maverick

It was the windows profile like you said!







GIF or PNG with transparency enabled probably.


----------



## newls1

i seem to have "so far" gotten my hands on a microcenter purchased 5930k that does 4.54GHz @ 1.27v ... Im so damn stoked so far, however (and not sure it makes a huge difference or not) but either my asrock board or the cpu itself has a less then stellar cache mem but i can only stabilize 3.7Ghz cache speeds as anything faster i get hard locks regardless of voltage used. I tested only 20 or so minutes using aida64 and hottest core reached only 58-60c. my other 5820k cpu needed 1.38v for 4.4ghz, so this is a huge difference


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Ambient temperatures should be taken from the warmest part of the case, in most cases this will be exhausting through the top most radiator or exhaust point. The closer your ambient temperature reading is to your inline sensor the better. This is refered to as Delta-T or DT. Generally speaking a difference of 10c is considered more than acceptable. Depending on the loop, getting this lower may compromise noise levels and become intrusive, but this is subjective. My delta doesn't stray further than around 2 to 3c. Keep in mind that coolant will likely need to be changed more frequently in a system with a higher inline temperature too (30C or more). Not really related but something that gets overlooked


Ambient temps is the air that is surrounding your computer and what is going in to your computer as intake. The heat being exhausted from my radiator is much hotter than my ambient temps.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Ambient temps is the air that is surrounding your computer and what is going in to your computer as intake. The heat being exhausted from my radiator is much hotter than my ambient temps.


That is due to internal temps and coolant being further away from DT. To better this, either fan speeds need to be adjusted or more radiator space is needed. Generally if the loop is better dissipating what energy is being transferred both the surrounding temperatures and case temperatures will benefit. You find with full rad cases that sometimes case temperature can become an issue


----------



## st0necold

The struffle
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> GSAT is great for isolating ram and stressing only the ram. HCI memtest, IMO, rolls in the windows environment and does a decent job of testing the ram/cache interface in windows... so, for your rig, run HCI memtest, 5+ laps, and I would add in at least one high-current stress test. this can be IBT, OCCT or even the stess test in XTU. You culd run p05 on your 5820, but be prepared to lower the multi 2 notches and silly high temperatures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .. only thing I see with the forum design is Avatar scaling is off a bit. Or is that just my rigs?


JB bro whenever I try and adjust my ram OC and timings (to 3200 and +1 on all 3) (per your guide) the clock (multi goes up).. what am I doing wrong


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> Hey, how did you get the dark background/theme? Everything is light blue'ish for me.
> 
> And the avatars overlap the flames with the light blue background too (although the overlap is slightly less).


here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1546841/ocn-dark-theme/0_20
I really like the dark theme








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *st0necold*
> 
> The struffle
> JB bro whenever I try and adjust my ram OC and timings (to 3200 and +1 on all 3) (per your guide) the clock (multi goes up).. what am I doing wrong


erm - how's that possible?
Put a fat32 sub sick in any port, post to bios and hit F12 on every (relevant) bios page. Boot to windows. select all the picks, rt-click> send to> compressed zip. post that zip here.


----------



## DrockinWV

Just ran Aida64 for 45 minutes at x44 1.20v 1.900 VCCIN and my temps were lower at x44 than they were at x43. I figured they would be slightly higher than x43 but that wasnt the case. Also odd that my idle temps are 45-50c, going to take off the Noctua D15s to do an inspection this weekend unless anyone else knows what the problem could be.


----------



## st0necold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1546841/ocn-dark-theme/0_20
> I really like the dark theme
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> erm - how's that possible?
> Put a fat32 sub sick in any port, post to bios and hit F12 on every (relevant) bios page. Boot to windows. select all the picks, rt-click> send to> compressed zip. post that zip here.


 NewZip.zip 2910k .zip file


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *st0necold*
> 
> NewZip.zip 2910k .zip file


Thanks... okay:
First - make sure you have a recent image of you OS drive(s)!! (always)
Change XMP -> Manual
DramV -> 1.375 (up to 1.4V with ZERO worry)
Dram freq -> 3200
enter: 16-18-18-44-2T
CPU (all core) -> 40
Cache multi -> Auto
BCLK Freq -> 100
Set all power limits to auto... 4.0GHz is very far from the spec limit (can raise later if needed)
VR Efficiency... is there a "HIgh Performance" setting? Why is this disabled?
Disable C-states (for now).
All other settings should be at Default (eg, as they would be after a clr cmos).

If it posts and boots to windows AND can run Cinebench R15,.. re-enter bios, change 2T to 1T and add 15-25mV DramV. Good to go? (eg a quick stress test with ram and core) Then... start increasing the core multiplier until it will post but not boot into windows, at that point, enter bios and increase vcore in 10mV increments until it will load windows (a failed windows load may loop into recovery mode, just restart or reset ). Once you have a stable desktop and can do light loads, do your stress test regime: x264, RBv2.4, HCI memtest, IBT.. etc.


----------



## GunnzAkimbo

4.4Ghz CPU, 3.6Ghz ring, 3.2Ghz ram AUTO everything overclock.

9th place


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GunnzAkimbo*
> 
> 4.4Ghz CPU, 3.6Ghz ring, 3.2Ghz ram AUTO everything overclock.
> 9th place


if you were running win7 you be a few places higher.


----------



## michael-ocn

So... bummer... turns out my 4.4Ghz @1.216v oc is not fully OCCT stable









I haven't done very long running stability tests. Instead I've been running a growing number of shorter tests, between 15min and an hour, building up time and hopefully confidence in the OC incrementally. Except at about the 4 accumulated hour mark, OCCT detected an error. I set out to see if that was repeatable, it had taken quite a while for an error to show up, maybe the MTBF was considerably longer? At about the 3.5 additional hour mark... boom... another error.

Well... that bugs me... 3 or 4 hours is not very long and I don't want to be persisting flipped bits to disk. I thought I was good to go with the high current loads because it managed a 5 to 10min run with p95 v287 and that test is crazily more stressful than OCCT.

For previous OCCT errors, I'd do something to bump vcore and move on.

But I'm wondering about one other bios setting in particular? The CPU Current Capability setting in the External Digi+ power control section. Originally I had that on auto and later switched it to 120%, but I don't remember if that switch happened before or after the intense p95 test. 120% of 140W is 168W. That value is smack where I've observed OCCT spiking up to.

I'm wondering if the source of the instability is an artifact of the external current protection kicking in? I guess I have to change the setting to auto or 140% and do about 8 hours of OCCT to find out? Does anyone know what's supposed to happen when the mobo prevents exceeding that current limit? What does that look like when running a test?

Does anyone know what value 'auto' turns into?


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrockinWV*
> 
> Just ran Aida64 for 45 minutes at x44 1.20v 1.900 VCCIN and my temps were lower at x44 than they were at x43. I figured they would be slightly higher than x43 but that wasnt the case. Also odd that my idle temps are 45-50c, going to take off the Noctua D15s to do an inspection this weekend unless anyone else knows what the problem could be.


Was the room temp lower for the x44 run? Or the voltage? Is the cpu clocking down to 1.2Ghz when idle?


----------



## st0necold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> if you were running win7 you be a few places higher.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Thanks... okay:
> First - make sure you have a recent image of you OS drive(s)!! (always)
> Change XMP -> Manual
> DramV -> 1.375 (up to 1.4V with ZERO worry)
> Dram freq -> 3200
> enter: 16-18-18-44-2T
> CPU (all core) -> 40
> Cache multi -> Auto
> BCLK Freq -> 100
> Set all power limits to auto... 4.0GHz is very far from the spec limit (can raise later if needed)
> VR Efficiency... is there a "HIgh Performance" setting? Why is this disabled?
> Disable C-states (for now).
> All other settings should be at Default (eg, as they would be after a clr cmos).
> 
> If it posts and boots to windows AND can run Cinebench R15,.. re-enter bios, change 2T to 1T and add 15-25mV DramV. Good to go? (eg a quick stress test with ram and core) Then... start increasing the core multiplier until it will post but not boot into windows, at that point, enter bios and increase vcore in 10mV increments until it will load windows (a failed windows load may loop into recovery mode, just restart or reset ). Once you have a stable desktop and can do light loads, do your stress test regime: x264, RBv2.4, HCI memtest, IBT.. etc.


Recent image of my OS drives? Do you mean a backup on a USB? If so I have that but my main drive is in RAID so I am not sure what else I should do to backup properly?

Also JB I just tried it... I can't change XMP to manual. It's either auto or the preset.

I just tried stock reset + the 3000 xmp preset and ran Star Wars... temps max at 54. With the overclock shown above temps get to 71. Not sure why I can't change everything to manual?


----------



## Koniakki

Guys are these temps ok? Or are they a bit on the high side? Loop is a UT60/D5/480mm pull by 4x NB. Room temps I think is about 20,6'C/69'F.


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koniakki*
> 
> Guys are these temps ok? Or are they a bit on the high side? Loop is a UT60/D5/480mm pull by 4x NB. Room temps I think is about 20,6'C/69'F.


That looks good to me but what do i know


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> That looks good to me but what do i know


Yeah I think they are getting better too. XTU with 1.24v Adaptive(1.248 under load) gave me 59'C. Room temp was 21'C/70'F.

In general I think I have shaved about 15-20'C over the H100i at same settings. More like 15'C average I would say since its bit colder now compared to when I tested the H100i.

Will keep testing.


----------



## Richarsa

Hello guys! I've just upgraded from i5-750 to i7-5820k. A slight upgrade one could say. I've started overclocking this thing and right now I am at 4400 MHz with a voltage of 1.2V/1.196V (idle/load). I just ran realbench trough the night and it passed an 8 hour run. I haven't touched the cache/uncore frequency yet at all, we'll see if I ever bother. I have read that prime after version 27.9 is not a good choice and linpack based programs generate a unholy amount of heat. Any other stability test you guys recommend for this CPU? Excluding realbench of course.



Edit: Also I don't know why HWMonitor says that max frequency is 4468 MHz, probably just a readout bug


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Richarsa*
> 
> Hello guys! I've just upgraded from i5-750 to i7-5820k. A slight upgrade one could say. I've started overclocking this thing and right now I am at 4400 MHz with a voltage of 1.2V/1.196V (idle/load). I just ran realbench trough the night and it passed an 8 hour run. I haven't touched the cache/uncore frequency yet at all, we'll see if I ever bother. I have read that prime after version 27.9 is not a good choice and linpack based programs generate a unholy amount of heat. Any other stability test you guys recommend for this CPU? Excluding realbench of course.
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Also I don't know why HWMonitor says that max frequency is 4468 MHz, probably just a readout bug


Well, there's AIDA64 Stability test, Intel XTU, X265 4K Overkill benchmark and OCCT among the few.

But keep in mind that OCCT will almost certainly require higher viltages or lowering your OC compared to ther others.

Oh and last but not least HCI memtest.


----------



## Richarsa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koniakki*
> 
> Well, there's AIDA64 Stability test, Intel XTU, X265 4K Overkill benchmark and OCCT among the few.
> 
> But keep in mind that OCCT will almost certainly require higher viltages or lowering your OC compared to ther others.
> 
> Oh and last but not least HCI memtest.


Thanks. Most of these programs are new since I last overclocked my cpu (2009). I'll run a couple of them. Also, everything looking alright in the picture above?


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Richarsa*
> 
> Thanks. Most of these programs are new since I last overclocked my cpu (2009). I'll run a couple of them. Also, everything looking alright in the picture above?


You should really run RB with all available ram, ie up to 16 gig, you are only using 8 gig.


----------



## Richarsa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moorhen2*
> 
> You should really run RB with all available ram, ie up to 16 gig, you are only using 8 gig.


Right, I had kind of forgot that I now have 16 gb of ram. It is kind of embarrassing, haha. I am so used to having 8 gb in my last computer. Old habits die hard it seems.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koniakki*
> 
> Well, there's AIDA64 Stability test, Intel XTU, X265 4K Overkill benchmark and OCCT among the few.
> 
> But keep in mind that OCCT will almost certainly require higher viltages or lowering your OC compared to ther others.
> 
> Oh and last but not least HCI memtest.


Wouldn't it be better to run memtest+ before windows boots instead of HCI memtest? Since windows hogs some of the memory?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Richarsa*
> 
> Right, I had kind of forgot that I now have 16 gb of ram. It is kind of embarrassing, haha. I am so used to having 8 gb in my last computer. Old habits die hard it seems.
> Wouldn't it be better to run memtest+ before windows boots instead of HCI memtest? Since windows hogs some of the memory?


Memtest+ is pretty useless unless the system can't boot to windows and you think a stick is actually broken. HCI memtest can be set to run with with 75-90% of installed ram.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *st0necold*
> 
> Recent image of my OS drives? Do you mean a backup on a USB? If so I have that but my main drive is in RAID so I am not sure what else I should do to backup properly?
> Also JB I just tried it... I can't change XMP to manual. It's either auto or the preset.
> I just tried stock reset + the 3000 xmp preset and ran Star Wars... temps max at 54. With the overclock shown above temps get to 71. Not sure why I can't change everything to manual?


what type of raid?
regarding the OC... I'm out of ideas bro. I'm sure that Asrock MB has a full manual mode - somewhere in there.


----------



## DrockinWV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> Was the room temp lower for the x44 run? Or the voltage? Is the cpu clocking down to 1.2Ghz when idle?


Thanks for the reply, no room temp is still the same, no voltage change and when running at idle the speeds are still right around 4.4. Could this just possibly be a silicon sweet spot for this particular cpu?


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrockinWV*
> 
> Just ran Aida64 for 45 minutes at x44 1.20v 1.900 VCCIN and my temps were lower at x44 than they were at x43. I figured they would be slightly higher than x43 but that wasnt the case


Hello

Ignoring several variables we do not have access to CPU power and thus temperature is proportional to the frequency times the voltage squared. The unknown variables will not have an effect on results during normal system testing. Some user controlled variable has changed if these results are accurate.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Richarsa*
> 
> Wouldn't it be better to run memtest+ before windows boots instead of HCI memtest? Since windows hogs some of the memory?


Hello

During use operating system data is rotated in and out of memory locations. Because of this the majority of memory will be tested when HCI is run from within the operating system.


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> So... bummer... turns out my 4.4Ghz @1.216v oc is not fully OCCT stable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....
> I'm wondering if the source of the instability is an artifact of the external current protection kicking in? I guess I have to change the setting to auto or 140% and do about 8 hours of OCCT to find out? Does anyone know what's supposed to happen when the mobo prevents exceeding that current limit? What does that look like when running a test?


Nope, didn't make it. I left it running overnight with the setting at 130%. One of the three helper exes crashed but the other two were still running fine this morning. The total cpu load with only 2 of 3 running is 66%.

How flat should the 3.3v, 5v, and 12v signals be? Could these fluctuations be messing up the works?


----------



## Silent Scone

CPU current capability can be left in auto, the board takes care of this. Changing this is normally just a case of Chinese whispers where users insist on following the last thing they read from someone else.


----------



## st0necold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Memtest+ is pretty useless unless the system can't boot to windows and you think a stick is actually broken. HCI memtest can be set to run with with 75-90% of installed ram.
> what type of raid?
> regarding the OC... I'm out of ideas bro. I'm sure that Asrock MB has a full manual mode - somewhere in there.


raid0. And I assume your right, I'm going to see if I can figure it out-- if not i'll grab an ASUS board and sell this one. I am fluent with ASUS's bios but like I said this is my first ASRock board and I'm not clear on all of the options in the bios =(


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *st0necold*
> 
> raid0. And I assume your right, I'm going to see if I can figure it out-- if not i'll grab an ASUS board and sell this one. I am fluent with ASUS's bios but like I said this is my first ASRock board and I'm not clear on all of the options in the bios =(


can't imagine that MB does not allow full manual control. Anyway, ASUS really did a great job with x99, can't go wrong with one of their boards - go ROG!

Raid 0 eh... all the more reason to have an image.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> Nope, didn't make it. I left it running overnight with the setting at 130%. One of the three helper exes crashed but the other two were still running fine this morning. The total cpu load with only 2 of 3 running is 66%.
> 
> How flat should the 3.3v, 5v, and 12v signals be? Could these fluctuations be messing up the works?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I think we're conflating two different things? the CPU current limit and OCP. CPU current limit will throttle clocks (at the limit),OCP will basically shut the machine down. Whether you set the CPU current to auto or 130% is unlikely to fail OCCT at that voltage and frequency (maybe throttle?). What exactly is this Helper Exe thing? I don't use OCCT much...
IMO - one has to gain a level of trust with any Auto settings on any MB, This one seems okay for our (pedestrian) clocks.


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I think we're conflating two different things? the CPU current limit and OCP. CPU current limit will throttle clocks (at the limit),OCP will basically shut the machine down. Whether you set the CPU current to auto or 130% is unlikely to fail OCCT at that voltage and frequency (maybe throttle?). What exactly is this Helper Exe thing? I don't use OCCT much...
> IMO - one has to gain a level of trust with any Auto settings on any MB, This one seems okay for our (pedestrian) clocks.


Maybe I misused the term OCP? I was trying to refer to what happens when the current limit set in that particular bios setting is exceeded. But I'm past that now anyway, failing the overnight test showed that the 120% bios setting was not the cause.

About helpers, OCCT starts background tasks to load the cpu, apparently each tasks fully loads 2 cores so for a hexacore it starts 3 of them.

Wdyt about the 3.3v, 5v, and 12v signals? Is the power supply clean enough?

I'd rather not raise the vcore if I don't have to. I guess I could try to bump vccin first.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> Wdyt about the 3.3v, 5v, and 12v signals? Is the power supply clean enough?


Hello

There is nothing meaningful to be gleamed from the reported voltage screenshots. Actual measurements need to be done and if the reported OCCT values are accurate 1% deviation is well within specs.


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> There is nothing meaningful to be gleamed from the reported voltage screenshots. Actual measurements need to be done and if the reported OCCT values are accurate 1% deviation is well within specs.


Ok, thnx, the swings shown in the charts are slightly less then 1%. For grins, i'm going to plug a monitor back on to my old rig and see what kind of variance it shows.


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrockinWV*
> 
> Thanks for the reply, no room temp is still the same, no voltage change and when running at idle the speeds are still right around 4.4. Could this just possibly be a silicon sweet spot for this particular cpu?


Idk, is it really idle or is it doing something in the background?

Fwiw, here's what i see with my system.
idling at 1.2Ghz 0.8v--> 26c
idling at 4.4Ghz 1.2v--> 31c
Room temp is room temp.


----------



## Desolutional

Hmm, do you have Turbo power limits (Short Power Limit, Long Power Limit, Shot Power Limit Duration, etc) set in the BIOS or are they set to Auto? Those cause frequency throttling, but I don't think that's what's happening there.


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Hmm, do you have Turbo power limits (Short Power Limit, Long Power Limit, Shot Power Limit Duration, etc) set in the BIOS or are they set to Auto? Those cause frequency throttling, but I don't think that's what's happening there.


Me? I have those on auto, xtu tells me 'auto' turns into high limits (4kw) and long durations (56secs). Probably it just needs a little more vcore for 8 hour OCCT stability.


----------



## cookiesowns

Whats your VRM temps? If they get above a certain amount, I'm sure it'll throttle. What about package temps?


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> Whats your VRM temps? If they get above a certain amount, I'm sure it'll throttle. What about package temps?


Throttling isn't the problem it's failing when under full OCCT load for a few hours. So far no system crashes, 2 detected errors and one program crash.

Thermals are "ok". VRM gets up to 60c. Package can get work itself up to the hi 70's 80 max but is usually < 75c. Core temps are generally 5 to 10c less than package. The peak on the coolest core can be under 70, the peak on the hottest core is between 75 and 80c, averages are 5c less than peaks.


----------



## Silent Scone

60c on the VRM is fine


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> 60c on the VRM is fine


Wow, the "optimized" setting for power phase control lowers VRM temps by a massive amount compared to "auto". On auto, its 50c at idle and 60c under load compared to 35c and 50c for optimized. I'd much rather stabilize the OC with the much low VRM temps. Aida is good with the "optimized" setting. I'll have to try the others (RB, x26X, XTU) before working on making OCCT happy.


----------



## tux1989

Hello.I have a question.I'm gonna change my mb.
Is MSI X99A SLI PLUS USB 3.1 a good board ? Does it have OC socket ?
My other choice is Asus x99-a.
Which board should i choose.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Hello guys

after fair amount of testing with OCCT the result is no adaptive voltage with OCCT the pc will restart or hard lock, while its stable at Override voltage!

my old profile for 4.4ghz is 1.28v/adaptive but fail after 30m in OCCT i try 1.30v but fail again now with Override 1.26v is enough for 1h OCCT !

anyone see the same ?


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello guys
> 
> after fair amount of testing with OCCT the result is no adaptive voltage with OCCT the pc will restart or hard lock, while its stable at Override voltage!
> 
> my old profile for 4.4ghz is 1.28v/adaptive but fail after 30m in OCCT i try 1.30v but fail again now with Override 1.26v is enough for 1h OCCT !
> 
> anyone see the same ?


Curious, i'll let you know tomorrow morning?

For lack of a better criteria for "its stable", i'm [inverse of heaven]* bent on using OCCT as my litmus test.

*note: I've been warned about profanity so pardon the obtuse turns of adult speech


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello guys
> 
> after fair amount of testing with OCCT the result is no adaptive voltage with OCCT the pc will restart or hard lock, while its stable at Override voltage!
> 
> my old profile for 4.4ghz is 1.28v/adaptive but fail after 30m in OCCT i try 1.30v but fail again now with Override 1.26v is enough for 1h OCCT !
> 
> anyone see the same ?


Hey Dark, can you check with +offset also to see if it still happens?


----------



## GunnzAkimbo

Auto Settings max boot into windows desktop with apps. Downclock to 4.5Ghz in windows for stability.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> Curious, i'll let you know tomorrow morning?
> 
> For lack of a better criteria for "its stable", i'm [inverse of heaven]* bent on using OCCT as my litmus test.
> 
> *note: I've been warned about profanity so pardon the obtuse turns of adult speech


I'm looking for your result, but in general I stop using OCCT its not good for haswell-E my OC stable in Asus RB & XTU & Aida64 & HCI but need + 0.03v in OCCT and at higher clock 4.5ghz

no way to pass OCCT
I can play any games and stress just fine at 4.5ghz 1.300v but OCCT need 1.360v ?








Quote:


> Hey Dark, can you check with +offset also to see if it still happens?


Hello there

what you mean by offset ? Adaptive + offset or Override + offset or offset only ?

my voltage on adaptive + offset but OCCT fail on that , then i try Override only its work just fine , Offset only give me hard lock in games as sometime the cpu clock stay at full speed but the board give the cpu normal voltage with no offset

I will flash the older bios ( latest one bad ), 4.5ghz + 1.300v adaptive + 0.010v offset is fine for games & Asus RB & XTU


----------



## st0necold

Guys is "lapping" a cpu just polishing the surface? Anyone have a link for info on this?


----------



## Prophet4NO1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *st0necold*
> 
> Guys is "lapping" a cpu just polishing the surface? Anyone have a link for info on this?


Lapping is using progressively finer sand paper grits to smooth and flatten the surface of what ever you are lapping. In the case of a CPU you are also taking the zinc coating off. This voids your warranty on the chip. The end result is a smoother surface that makes more metal to metal contact for better heat transfer.

This is the end result on my 4930K.



Mine is not perfect. I accidentally rounded the edges off at one point and had to spend extra time re flattening the main surface. Not my best work. lol

Here is a good guide.

http://www.overclock.net/t/290130/lapping-your-cpu-and-heatsink


----------



## Jpmboy

the only thing I would add is that the stock IHS has a slight bow - or convex profile - in order to compensate for the
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Prophet4NO1*
> 
> Lapping is using progressively finer sand paper grits to smooth and flatten the surface of what ever you are lapping. In the case of a CPU you are also taking the zinc coating off. This voids your warranty on the chip. The end result is a smoother surface that makes more metal to metal contact for better heat transfer.
> This is the end result on my 4930K.
> 
> Mine is not perfect. I accidentally rounded the edges off at one point and had to spend extra time re flattening the main surface. Not my best work. lol
> Here is a good guide.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/290130/lapping-your-cpu-and-heatsink


did you notice a significant difference in heat transfer rate after ?


----------



## Prophet4NO1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> the only thing I would add is that the stock IHS has a slight bow - or convex profile - in order to compensate for the
> did you notice a significant difference in heat transfer rate after ?


Could not give an honest answer to that. I had to do this after my CL Pro went to crap on me.



It went hard and temps sky rocketed all of the sudden. Like there was no cooling at all. Been on there for about a year at the time. So, has IC Diamond on there now. Temps seem about the same as before the CLP went crap. Maybe a tad higher, but not really a good test to give any solid numbers.


----------



## Silent Scone

Wrong time of year to be worrying about that...


----------



## michael-ocn

Hey, I didn't expect this result, but I'll take it!



Survived an overnight OCCT run, the only significant difference from previous failed runs was was switching CPU phase control from "auto" to "optimized". If anything, I had expected "optimized" to be less stable since it seems to bias power savings which I thought would hurt performance.

I thought I was going to have to increase vcore to get it to pass that test, but I'm switching to "optimized" phase control and keeping the 1.216v adaptive + offset settings instead. And get cooler VRM temps as a bonus.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> I'm looking for your result, but in general I stop using OCCT its not good for haswell-E my OC stable in Asus RB & XTU & Aida64 & HCI but need + 0.03v in OCCT and at higher clock 4.5ghz
> 
> no way to pass OCCT
> I can play any games and stress just fine at 4.5ghz 1.300v but OCCT need 1.360v ?


I ran it thru overnight aida the night before and one loop each of x265, x264, RB and did some gaming on it last night. I think I probably should run OCCT overnight again to see if the phase control setting really fixed.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> Hey, I didn't expect this result, but I'll take it!
> 
> 
> 
> Survived an overnight OCCT run, the only significant difference from previous failed runs was was switching CPU phase control from "auto" to "optimized". If anything, I had expected "optimized" to be less stable since it seems to bias power savings which I thought would hurt performance.
> 
> I thought I was going to have to increase vcore to get it to pass that test, but I'm switching to "optimized" phase control and keeping the 1.216v adaptive + offset settings instead. And get cooler VRM temps as a bonus.
> I ran it thru overnight aida the night before and one loop each of x265, x264, RB and did some gaming on it last night. I think I probably should run OCCT overnight again to see if the phase control setting really fixed.


Awesome dude, I think my problem is the combination Junk from MSI board and L batch but no worry something coming this week to fix all this problem









I gave up from L batch + non OC socket!


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Awesome dude, I think my problem is the combination Junk from MSI board and L batch but no worry something coming this week to fix all this problem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I gave up from L batch + non OC socket!


And yet I've seen guys on a local overclocking forum (OCAU) do [email protected] with the same board as us and a L batch CPU.
There's no way I can, tried their settings and tweaked from there, but still can't get 4.5Ghz, heck I'm lucky to get 4.4Ghz under 1.3v to pass OCCT.
Heck I even tried the leave everything on Auto and just set the cpu multiplier trick, 4.5Ghz hard locked the BIOS screen once I got into it








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Wrong time of year to be worrying about that...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]


Not here, we just had a 36c day, it's 6:50am and it's already 27c, idle temps are up, oh don't we love Aussie summers...


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> And yet I've seen guys on a local overclocking forum (OCAU) do [email protected] with the same board as us and a L batch CPU.
> There's no way I can, tried their settings and tweaked from there, but still can't get 4.5Ghz, heck I'm lucky to get 4.4Ghz under 1.3v to pass OCCT.
> Heck I even tried the leave everything on Auto and just set the cpu multiplier trick, 4.5Ghz hard locked the BIOS screen once I got into it rolleyes.gif


Honestly something wrong with MSI board, many people report " Oh my MSI board awesome OC to 4.5ghz 1.25v stable " stable in what ? I want to ask one of those. your pc boot just normal each day ? lol

the worse change I ever made swap the X99-A for this Junk


----------



## Prophet4NO1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Honestly something wrong with MSI board, many people report " Oh my MSI board awesome OC to 4.5ghz 1.25v stable " stable in what ? I want to ask one of those. your pc boot just normal each day ? lol
> 
> the worse change I ever made swap the X99-A for this Junk


MSI and EVGA, two companies I will buy a GPU but not a MOBO from. Learned that the hard way both times. EVGA used to make AWESOME mobos. But that ended when the X58 Classified and SR-2 where phased out.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Prophet4NO1*
> 
> MSI and EVGA, two companies I will buy a GPU but not a MOBO from. Learned that the hard way both times. EVGA used to make AWESOME mobos. But that ended when the X58 Classified and SR-2 where phased out.


I can't complain about my MSI GTX980ti Gaming 6G, it's the only card in the last 2 years that doesn't have coil whine, don't like the stupid warranty sticker though.
That's one of the reasons I went with the MSI board, the other was reading here about the voltage spike issues with Asus X99 boards, I had a Sabertooth lined up in the first place, but changed my mind at the last minute after reading about the Asus issues.

Guess MSI are only for basic overclocks, still haven't seen what a GODLIKE can do though.


----------



## sperson1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> And yet I've seen guys on a local overclocking forum (OCAU) do [email protected] with the same board as us and a L batch CPU.
> There's no way I can, tried their settings and tweaked from there, but still can't get 4.5Ghz, heck I'm lucky to get 4.4Ghz under 1.3v to pass OCCT.
> Heck I even tried the leave everything on Auto and just set the cpu multiplier trick, 4.5Ghz hard locked the BIOS screen once I got into it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not here, we just had a 36c day, it's 6:50am and it's already 27c, idle temps are up, oh don't we love Aussie summers...


I was able to OC my 5820K to 4.6 stable at 1.275 and it will boot at 4.7 at the same volt but it is not stable at in XTU


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sperson1*
> 
> I was able to OC my 5820K to 4.6 stable at 1.275 and it will boot at 4.7 at the same volt but it is not stable at in XTU


This is on a Gaming 7 board right?

What settings are you using?


----------



## sperson1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> This is on a Gaming 7 board right?
> 
> What settings are you using?


no its not on the gaming 7 I have the R5E and nothing special in the settings i have used manual and xmp profiles changing the base clock and volts. I just started getting into OC this is my second cpu coming from the 4770k


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sperson1*
> 
> no its not on the gaming 7 I have the R5E and nothing special in the settings i have used manual and xmp profiles changing the base clock and volts. I just started getting into OC this is my second cpu coming from the 4770k


There's your answer, 2 of us have a heck of a time overclocking a 5820k on the MSI x99a Gaming 7 board, they are just crap for high overclocking.
For me [email protected] is it, [email protected] won't pass OCCT (will pass everything else, and I don't use prime).
@Mr-Dark has the same setup and gets a little better but not by much.


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Honestly something wrong with MSI board, many people report " Oh my MSI board awesome OC to 4.5ghz 1.25v stable " stable in what ? I want to ask one of those. your pc boot just normal each day ? lol
> 
> the worse change I ever made swap the X99-A for this Junk


Just curious guys but what settings do you use in OCCT for stability testing?

Also you use OCCT or Linpack test or both? And if, which settings(medium/large set, memory % usage, AVX etc)


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koniakki*
> 
> Just curious guys but what settings do you use in OCCT for stability testing?
> 
> Also you use OCCT or Linpack test or both? And if, which settings(medium/large set, memory % usage, AVX etc)


This:


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> This:


LoL. I hit 75'C and thats with a D5/480 rad.

Going strong for now. I upped the volts from my usual 1.24-1.25v because I'm running my [email protected] with 1.25 strap instead of the normal [email protected]

I noticed it requires a bit more volts when I'm running this setup(125strap/3000MHz ram).

I just set it on Offset +0.25 and left it there. Didnt bother lowering it.



*Edit:* Its at the 40m mark now and temps have [email protected]'C. Reported voltage 1.263v.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







*Edit 2:* Now this Rig is *OCCT Certified*.










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## kizwan

Nice one @Koniakki!


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Nice one @Koniakki!


Thanks @kizwan. Gonna try lowering the volts tonight and running it for 2Hrs this time.

Btw can you check my temps please? Isn't that a bit high for my loop?


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koniakki*
> 
> Thanks @kizwan. Gonna try lowering the volts tonight and running it for 2Hrs this time.
> 
> Btw can you check my temps please? Isn't that a bit high for my loop?


Did you oc the cache as well?
What BIOS settings did you use, just trying to get mine over 4.2Ghz OCCT stable, I'm using a Gaming 7 board.


----------



## Mr-Dark

What i can say today is the last day with MSI board the heavy white is coming tomorrow " Out for delivery "


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> Did you oc the cache as well?
> What BIOS settings did you use, just trying to get mine over 4.2Ghz OCCT stable, I'm using a Gaming 7 board.


Cache is @3375MHz. I 've included some screenshots of my bios below. I do change them all the time tho. Damn bios OCD.









I have even tried the LN2 normal OC preset settings and it helped a bit I think. I did enable a few "protections" that were disable tho just for peace of mind.

Also I had good success using Adaptive VCore with 100Bclk. Even auto volts were fine in everything I tested up to 4,5GHz.

Try resetting the bios using the clearmos and just up the multiplier up to x44 only and let everything else on auto. Boot and check the reported voltage. I'm curious as to what voltage will show for x44 using everything in auto.

When I use the above method I see 1.2v in HWMonitor for 4,4GHz.

Also HWMonitor is reporting the follow:

I sincerely hope they will be of help with your OC.




Spoiler: Warning Spoiler!


----------



## sperson1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> What i can say today is the last day with MSI board the heavy white is coming tomorrow " Out for delivery "


What MB you getting?


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sperson1*
> 
> What MB you getting?


A-Deluxe would be my guess.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koniakki*
> 
> A-Deluxe would be my guess.


^^ You owned me now, how you know ?


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> ^^ You owned me now, how you know ?


I was pretty sure you wouldn't settle for anything less.









Btw, I just finished another run of 1Hr [email protected] with brief jumps to 1.253v and I have found something interesting.

At first I tried Offset +0.24v(1.253v) with +0.350v on the System Agent. Black screen and pc unresponsive at the 20-30m mark. Cant remember exactly.

I then re-tried Offset +0.245v(1.258v) with +0.4v on the SA. Crashed with bluecreen 101 error.

Finally I tried even lower VCore with Offset +0.235v(1.248v) than the previously +0.24v which gave me a black screen but with System Agent +0.512v this time and it passed OCCT.

What I find interesting is that +0.35v vs a +0.5v System Agent voltage is the difference between "stable" and "unstable" in my case.

Hope it helps some people.


----------



## Silent Scone

32GB still running strong at 3000Mhz 16-16-16-36-1T 1.35v on 1.25 strap.


----------



## tux1989

What is you idle voltage at 125 strap ? Is it posible to have low idle voltage with 125 strap


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tux1989*
> 
> Is it posible to have low idle voltage with 125 strap


Hello

Yes by using offset mode.


----------



## tux1989

Hmmmm.With my Mb,when i apply 125 strap my core volts bump's to 1.148v and when add 0.150v offset my voltage change to 1.3v and dont go down.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> 32GB still running strong at 3000Mhz 16-16-16-36-1T 1.35v on 1.25 strap.


your buggy asus permit this if you don't have an M.2 drive


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koniakki*
> 
> Try resetting the bios using the clearmos and just up the multiplier up to x44 only and let everything else on auto. Boot and check the reported voltage. I'm curious as to what voltage will show for x44 using everything in auto.
> 
> ]


Thanks for the info.
I already tried that, set it to 4.4Ghz, motherboard set the voltage to 1.23v, Windows would boot but as you could imagine I couldn't stress test, strange thing is it didn't even try to increase the during heavy load.
Before that I tried 4.5Ghz, I was lucky to get into the BIOS which then hard locked, everything besides the multiplier was auto, didn't even set the ram's correct speed.

Yet [email protected] and [email protected] will run OCCT all day, big jump in voltages for 100Mhz.


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> Thanks for the info.
> I already tried that, set it to 4.4Ghz, motherboard set the voltage to 1.23v, Windows would boot but as you could imagine I couldn't stress test, strange thing is it didn't even try to increase the during heavy load.
> Before that I tried 4.5Ghz, I was lucky to get into the BIOS which then hard locked, everything besides the multiplier was auto, didn't even set the ram's correct speed.
> 
> Yet [email protected] and [email protected] will run OCCT all day, big jump in voltages for 100Mhz.


Thats not bad. i have seen others requiring over 1.3v for 4.3+ OC.

You got a H110 so I would guess [email protected] is doable temps/stability wise?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> your buggy asus permit this if you don't have an M.2 drive


How does M.2 drive effect memory speeds? Please explain.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> How does M.2 drive effect memory speeds? Please explain.


Hello

Please ignore the nonsense and dribble. All my memory stability testing was done with a M.2 boot drive. Any issues would be down to system instability from improper tuning.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> How does M.2 drive effect memory speeds? Please explain.


not the memory but the BLCK.

as bittech says:
Quote:


> Magician software revealed that the PCI-E link speed was being limited to 5Gbps, i.e. PCI-E Gen 2.0 instead of Gen 3.0, which the drives need to operate at full speed.
> 
> *Samsung SSD 950 Pro Review (256GB & 512GB) Samsung SSD 950 PRO Review (256GB & 512GB)
> Click to enlarge
> 
> The problem turned out to be something as simple as our overclock settings. We use Corsair Vengeance LPX DDR4 modules rated at 2,800MHz, and we were using their built in XMP profile for our system's overclock. However, this automatically sets the base clock to 125MHz, which is a requirement when using high frequency memory (i.e. above 2,666MHz) on X99. However, this also affects the speed of other parts of the CPU, not just the cores, and one of those parts is the onboard PCI-E Gen 3.0 controller. In turn, in order to maintain PCI-E stability at this clock, our motherboard was downgrading the PCI-E interfaces to Gen 2.0. You can force the graphics slots back to Gen 3.0, but there's no such option for the M.2 slot, which makes sense since storage devices require perfect stability. We have not been able to confirm exactly how other motherboard manufacturers handle the situation, but it's probably safest to stick to 2,666MHz DDR4 on X99 when using a PCI-E 3.0 storage device.


source:
http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/storage/2015/11/11/samsung-ssd-950-pro-review/1

My X99 Deluxe downgrade my M.2 slot at gen2 for everything upper than 100MHz, 125MHz too.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koniakki*
> 
> Thats not bad. i have seen others requiring over 1.3v for 4.3+ OC.


Yeah I've been told that.
I don't mind running [email protected] 24/7, but that overclocking OCD bug keeps biting and I try again..lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koniakki*
> 
> You got a H110 so I would guess [email protected] is doable temps/stability wise?


The H110 with Nocta NF-14's keep the temps down, they generally don't go over 950rpm and temps are about 75c at 1.3v, I can jack up the fan profile without making too much extra noise.

Oh and I tried to up the BCLK to 125, machine doesn't even boot (thank you G-Skill..lol).


----------



## kizwan

Huh? Unless BCLK is running at other frequency than 125, 125 BCLK Strap shouldn't affect PCIe controller. That probably happen because the motherboard they're using is buggy (or BIOS is buggy)
Quote:


> In turn, in order to maintain PCI-E stability at this clock, our motherboard was downgrading the PCI-E interfaces to Gen 2.0.


.
Come on! Did they really investigate or have proper proof for them to come with this conclusion?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Hand on!


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Please ignore the nonsense and dribble. All my memory stability testing was done with a M.2 boot drive. Any issues would be down to system instability from improper tuning.


Sad isn't it. Especially since I have both a PCIE 750 and an M.2 drive in the system.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hand on!


I actually have the ASUS 3.1 card here on a side note. In a moment of curiosity rather than need, I sort after looking for 3.1 storage...

Let's just say it's no where near a viable option yet, despite the fact various users kicked off that the ROG and Deluxe would not be updated on board. That is of course unless you are willing to spend $700 on external devices.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tux1989*
> 
> What is you idle voltage at 125 strap ? Is it posible to have low idle voltage with 125 strap


Using the +offset function roughly 0.950-0.980


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Sad isn't it. Especially since I have both a PCIE 750 and an M.2 drive in the system.
> I actually have the ASUS 3.1 card here on a side note. In a moment of curiosity rather than need, I sort after looking for 3.1 storage...
> 
> Let's just say it's no where near a viable option yet, despite the fact various users kicked off that the ROG and Deluxe would not be updated on board. That is of course unless you are willing to spend $700 on external devices.
> Using the +offset function roughly 0.950-0.980


thanks. No plan for external storge anyway i just take the newer version from any product all the time.. btw what is the best bios for deluxe board ?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> not the memory but the BLCK.
> 
> as bittech says:
> source:
> http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/storage/2015/11/11/samsung-ssd-950-pro-review/1
> 
> My X99 Deluxe downgrade my M.2 slot at gen2 for everything upper than 100MHz, 125MHz too.


2800 requires adjustment of the PCIE bus above 100mhz, whilst using 1.25. if you understand how 1.25 strap works this would make sense to you. With the later EUFI it is easy for most users to get 2800 stable on 100 strap regardless.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> thanks. No plan for external storge anyway i just take the newer version from any product all the time.. btw what is the best bios for deluxe board ?


That was't poo-pooing your purchase by the way, if that wasn't obvious







. Most likely the latest revision is the best, however I'm still on 1702


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> 2800 requires adjustment of the PCIE bus above 100mhz, whilst using 1.25. if you understand how 1.25 strap works this would make sense to you. With the later EUFI it is easy for most users to get 2800 stable on 100 strap regardless.
> That was't poo-pooing your purchase by the way, if that wasn't obvious
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Most likely the latest revision is the best, however I'm still on 1702


lol after the big fail on the msi board (350$) the deluxe worth the price i paid 530$


----------



## Silent Scone

It's a great board, probably the best besides the ROG - which for most enthusiasts is only worth the leap when really pushing memory (3333+ which can be difficult to get unconditionally stable anyway) or various other features aimed at extreme overclocking


----------



## tux1989

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> lol after the big fail on the msi board (350$) the deluxe worth the price i paid 530$


Did you try to OC your cpu with that Deluxe board ?


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> Yeah I've been told that.
> I don't mind running [email protected] 24/7, but that overclocking OCD bug keeps biting and I try again..lol
> The H110 with Nocta NF-14's keep the temps down, they generally don't go over 950rpm and temps are about 75c at 1.3v, I can jack up the fan profile without making too much extra noise.
> 
> Oh and I tried to up the BCLK to 125, machine doesn't even boot (thank you G-Skill..lol).


Personally I would take your 4.3G'[email protected] over that 1.2v clocks imo. I consider 1.2v VCore "stock" voltage.









Also mine too hits the wall at 4.5GHz. For anything above that the voltage requirements are simply not ideal, besides benching.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hand on!


Congrats Dark! More pictures please!









We are eagerly awaiting your experiences/thoughts on it. Good or bad(hopefully all good). Especially OCing related.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koniakki*
> 
> Personally I would take your 4.3G'[email protected] over that 1.2v clocks imo. I consider 1.2v VCore "stock" voltage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also mine too hits the wall at 4.5GHz. For anything above that the voltage requirements are simply not ideal, besides benching.
> Congrats Dark! More pictures please!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are eagerly awaiting your experiences/thoughts on it. Good or bad(hopefully all good). Especially OCing related.


.
hello







Installing windows now .will reprt back soon :-D


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Seems like i got my vcore a tiny bit down, atleast to 1.200V with only one gpu versus 1.210 with two. ^^


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Please ignore the nonsense and dribble. All my memory stability testing was done with a M.2 boot drive. Any issues would be down to system instability from improper tuning.











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Sad isn't it. Especially since I have both a PCIE 750 and an M.2 drive in the system.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I actually have the ASUS 3.1 card here on a side note. In a moment of curiosity rather than need, I sort after looking for 3.1 storage...
> 
> Let's just say it's no where near a viable option yet, despite the fact various users kicked off that the ROG and Deluxe would not be updated on board. That is of course unless you are willing to spend $700 on external devices.
> Using the +offset function roughly 0.950-0.980


same here. M.2, INtel 750, 32GB @ 3000 - no problems.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> 2800 requires adjustment of the PCIE bus above 100mhz, whilst using 1.25. if you understand how 1.25 strap works this would make sense to you. With the later EUFI it is easy for most users to get 2800 stable on 100 strap regardless.


you keep feeding the troll... _whilst_ ignoring the "blocked" function.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Why this happen to me all the time







after install all part and want to apply thermal paste I see no paste here -_-

I'm using a very small amount of paste and the temp on the roof at stock clock hit 70c in Bf4







MX4 where r u


----------



## tux1989

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Thanks Jp
> 
> I want to ask you question from long time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what is the stress test you'r use there for the core OC ? my chip @4.4ghz need 1.250v for stable Aida64& Asus RB& Gaming, while OCCT froze after 50m , 1.265v let me pass OCCT 1h and i stop it , but as you see 1.27v for daily use to make sure it will never BSOD on me ..
> 
> 4.5ghz need 1.34v to pass 1h OCCT as 1.33v after 55m my pc restart without BSOD or hard lock but I can game and run Asus RB for 2h @1.300v so you would call 4.5ghz stable at 1.300v or must be OCCT stable ?


Can you re-test with your new mobo ?

http://www.overclock.net/t/1510388/haswell-e-overclock-leaderboard-owners-club/11706#post_24312585


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tux1989*
> 
> Can you re-test with your new mobo ?
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1510388/haswell-e-overclock-leaderboard-owners-club/11706#post_24312585


Will do for sure but after getting thermal paste now the temp way to high at stock duo to not enough thermal paste


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Will do for sure but after getting thermal paste now the temp way to high at stock duo to not enough thermal paste


I'm real curious to see how much difference the board makes. You swapped boards but are running the same CPU and everything else, is that right?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> I'm real curious to see how much difference the board makes. You swapped boards but are running the same CPU and everything else, is that right?


Yes just the board, but my cpu will gone the next week almost as combo with Gaming 7 board, I see J batch here now lol


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Yes just the board, but my cpu will gone the next week almost as combo with Gaming 7 board, I see J batch here now lol


Waiting to see myself, we've got the same board and nearly the same issues, mine just needs more voltage and 4.5Ghz is out of the question lol.


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Yes just the board, but my cpu will gone the next week almost as combo with Gaming 7 board, I see J batch here now lol


Fun, you have the chance to do a lot of comparisons if you like.


----------



## HeinrichHimmler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Yes just the board, but my cpu will gone the next week almost as combo with Gaming 7 board, I see J batch here now lol


J batch







Good luck.

11.PNG 42k .PNG file


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> Waiting to see myself, we've got the same board and nearly the same issues, mine just needs more voltage and 4.5Ghz is out of the question lol.


Quote:


> Fun, you have the chance to do a lot of comparisons if you like.


I will get the new thermal paste Wednesday almost it's annoying 160KM for thermal paste only.. lol

will do a lot of comparisons for sure.. 4.4ghz and 4.5ghz will be my test as all my problem with gaming 7 at that clock.. but in general the Deluxe awesome no any problem I just enable XMP profile and install windows,driver..etc all fine and the cache clock is 3Ghz not 3.3ghz as many say..


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> I will get the new thermal paste Wednesday almost it's annoying 160KM for thermal paste only.. lol
> 
> will do a lot of comparisons for sure.. 4.4ghz and 4.5ghz will be my test as all my problem with gaming 7 at that clock.. but in general the Deluxe awesome no any problem I just enable XMP profile and install windows,driver..etc all fine and the cache clock is 3Ghz not 3.3ghz as many say..


Well this is my stable bootable 4.5Ghz (haven't run OCCT yet, little scare to..lol), hope with the new board yours is lower, if so may have to look at changing in the new year.


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> Waiting to see myself, we've got the same board and nearly the same issues, mine just needs more voltage and 4.5Ghz is out of the question lol.


I haven't tried too much yet, but mine's a lot less happy about running at 4.5 too. When originally picking what to target, 4.4 would boot into windows with 1.8v (mostly auto otherwise settings). I remember 4.5 wanting something like 1.25v just to get into windows. Now that (i think) I've got 4.4 fully dialed in at decent voltage and temps, I might revisit 4.5 just to see what it takes? I think it'll take more heat and power than i'm wanting to run with but it might be fun to find out.

It's interesting that switching the phase control setting from "auto" to "optimized" instead of upping the voltage is what finally made the difference for mine at 4.4? Maybe 4.5 won't need as much voltage as I think ti will?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeinrichHimmler*
> 
> J batch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck.
> 
> 11.PNG 42k .PNG file


Hello

awesome OC there .. an guy drop an 5820k on my hand today its J502C but cant remember last number.. he asking for 300$ for that never OC and the proof hyper 212 all the time.. lol

my bank is down duo to Deluxe board 530$ for that one and my Gaming 7 still here








Quote:


> Well this is my stable bootable 4.5Ghz (haven't run OCCT yet, little scare to..lol), hope with the new board yours is lower, if so may have to look at changing in the new year.


You remember I can play gams and pass Asus RB at 4.5ghz 1.300v but not OCCT stable.. I like how the deluxe smooth I try amall OC to 4Ghz 1.09v and 4Ghz cache 1.140v its stable in XTU and asus RB and ya no clock drop any more


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> will do a lot of comparisons for sure.. 4.4ghz and 4.5ghz will be my test as all my problem with gaming 7 at that clock.. but in general the Deluxe awesome no any problem I just enable XMP profile and install windows,driver..etc all fine and the cache clock is 3Ghz not 3.3ghz as many say..


Your -deluxe board has the good vrms compared to the -pro board i've got. If you end up with a really strong chip, that board should let you take full advantage of it.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> Your -deluxe board has the good vrms compared to the -pro board i've got. If you end up with a really strong chip, that board should let you take full advantage of it.


For sure I just ignore the x99-A duo to the VRM.. i will push this L batch to see how this one beat the gaming 7 at high clock then switch to J batch


----------



## sperson1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> For sure I just ignore the x99-A duo to the VRM.. i will push this L batch to see how this one beat the gaming 7 at high clock then switch to J batch


After reading you guys talk about J batch I looked to see what I have and mine is a L batch I am happy with mine able to get up to 4.7 under 1.4 volts so I am really curious to see how high it can actually go


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> For sure I just ignore the x99-A duo to the VRM.. i will push this L batch to see how this one beat the gaming 7 at high clock then switch to J batch


main advantage over the MSI board is the ability to OC the cache.








I wouldn't put too much weight on reported or bios vcore values as a comparison. Either measure with a DMM or bios/cpuZ/AID64/HWM may not reflect the actual... especially on x99.


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sperson1*
> 
> After reading you guys talk about J batch I looked to see what I have and mine is a L batch I am happy with mine able to get up to 4.7 under 1.4 volts so I am really curious to see how high it can actually go


Did you see that 5.15ghz near 1.5v cpuz screenshot... whoa.. smoking hot stuff!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> I haven't tried too much yet, but mine's a lot less happy about running at 4.5 too. When originally picking what to target, 4.4 would boot into windows with 1.8v (mostly auto otherwise settings). I remember 4.5 wanting something like 1.25v just to get into windows. Now that (i think) I've got 4.4 fully dialed in at decent voltage and temps, I might revisit 4.5 just to see what it takes? I think it'll take more heat and power than i'm wanting to run with but it might be fun to find out.
> 
> It's interesting that switching the phase control setting from "auto" to "optimized" instead of upping the voltage is what finally made the difference for mine at 4.4? Maybe 4.5 won't need as much voltage as I think ti will?


Ok, that was an encouraging experiment, did better than I expected.

Just changed x44 to x45 without changing anything else. Booted into windows just fine with the adaptive/offset 1.216v. Ran some quick cpuz/aida/cine benches to see if it could run them and if it did score higher, it could and it did, so I moved onto some more stressful benches/tests to see what would happen.

x265 - One of the overkill threads stopped making progress (as can happen with win10) Since i'm not sure if this tests checks for compute errors I quit it after see that problem.

Realbench - one loop of the bench. detected a video encoding error but all other tests passed.

Aida - started with cpu only, then added cache, then added fpu. I let it run for 5 minutes, was pleasantly surprised that it had no trouble with that.

OCCT - not at all surprised that it detected an error at the 12 second mark









Temps looked comptely fine with that limited testing. Hmmm... I think I probably could up my OC goal to 4.5 afterall if I really wanted to?


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> Just changed x44 to x45 without changing anything else. Booted into windows just fine with the adaptive/offset 1.216v. Ran some quick cpuz/aida/cine benches to see if it could run them and if it did score higher, it could and it did, so I moved onto some more stressful benches/tests to see what would happen.


Man I'm so jealous this is what's needed for 30 minutes of OCCT at 4.3Ghz on my dud








I also tried setting the phase control from Auto to Optimized, there's also a "Normal" setting too.



I'm suspecting after 4.2Ghz you need 0.05v each 100Mhz, [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], this is only to pass OCCT though, less is needed for other benchmarks, but at least you know it's stable after 1 hour of OCCT.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> Man I'm so jealous this is what's needed for 30 minutes of OCCT at 4.3Ghz on my dud
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also tried setting the phase control from Auto to Optimized, there's also a "Normal" setting too.
> 
> **
> 
> I'm suspecting after 4.2Ghz you need 0.05v each 100Mhz, [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], this is only to pass OCCT though, less is needed for other benchmarks, but at least you know it's stable after 1 hour of OCCT.


why would you consider that a dud? look at the temps - very good for an AIO. Set multi to 44x, i ncrease VCCIN to ~ 1.95V, leave LLC the same, set vcore to 1.275-1.285V (still well below the spec max ) and try some stress tests. If you raise vcore, try increasing VCCIN with it.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> why would you consider that a dud? look at the temps - very good for an AIO. Set multi to 44x, i ncrease VCCIN to ~ 1.95V, leave LLC the same, set vcore to 1.275-1.285V (still well below the spec max ) and try some stress tests. If you raise vcore, try increasing VCCIN with it.


Ok not a dud as such but some days reading all you guys overclocks I do feel that way though.
I did have my Air Con blowing down at the tower and not across the room for the OCCT stress test, that helped a bit (it's 32c here today).
Tried the VCCIN increase, even went as high as 1.980v still couldn't get 4.4Ghz under 1.31v, this is with a stock cache.

Honestly it is only OCCT I can't pass with the lower vcore, but it's the peace of mind knowing that it is 99% stable after running it I like.
On the up side my VCCSA sweet spot is 1.050v


----------



## sperson1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> Ok not a dud as such but some days reading all you guys overclocks I do feel that way though.
> I did have my Air Con blowing down at the tower and not across the room for the OCCT stress test, that helped a bit (it's 32c here today).
> Tried the VCCIN increase, even went as high as 1.980v still couldn't get 4.4Ghz under 1.31v, this is with a stock cache.
> 
> Honestly it is only OCCT I can't pass with the lower vcore, but it's the peace of mind knowing that it is 99% stable after running it I like.
> On the up side my VCCSA sweet spot is 1.050v


Honestly I wouldnt even worry to much about OCCT I am able to pass real bench xtu intel diagnose and occt always fails i mean my temps stay in the high 50C but its still gives me the BSOD


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sperson1*
> 
> Honestly I wouldnt even worry to much about OCCT I am able to pass real bench xtu intel diagnose and occt always fails i mean my temps stay in the high 50C but its still gives me the BSOD


^^ This.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> ^^ This.


That I can do









Heck I was able to install Window 8.1 and all drivers/apps with [email protected] (due to a typo in the multiplier..lol), but that finally failed on Windows update, was impressed it actually got that far though


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> Honestly it is only OCCT I can't pass with the lower vcore


Well, did you see the part where that 4.5 oc survived OCCT for a whopping 12 seconds


----------



## Kutalion

You have no idea what a dud is. 1.19v for 4.0ghz or 1.27v for 4.2ghz.

Holy L batch


----------



## Agenesis

My previous settings were able to running prime95/realbench/x264/linx all day every day but it would still occasionally crash running killing floor 2 and Witcher 3. I chalked it up as the games fault (early access and such) until I ran occt, which failed within 30 seconds. I'm occt stable now and haven't had any crashes.

I should also point out occt isn't really voltage sensitive so passing occt doesn't mean you will be able to pass high draw tests like prime95. But adding a .01 or so vcore on the occt config should allow you to pass those tests. If I have a chance to start over I wouldn't even bother with anything other than occt now.


----------



## doza

why are people still spitting on L batch... not all proccesors from what ever batch are same at overclocking, mine is L batch and it can handle 4.3ghz with 1.170v with no problem, i can go higher but when testing 4.5ghz and 1.20v and above temps are just not in my comfort zone for 24/7 ( aida64 FPU Test and OCCT MAX 85c+) i know its FPU test which will overcook your cpu, but still when i see max temp like that i dont wana ever see it again so i just go in safer area where there will be no problems with temps.


----------



## sperson1

so i woke up this morning really wanted to figure out what my 5820 could do so...


----------



## iNcontroL

So I got a RE5 and a 5930K and while its stable on Aida64 at v1.3 it takes v1.32 to be stable at 4.5 using the stress test on Realbench. Is that a safe voltage when coupled with a Predator 240?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iNcontroL*
> 
> So I got a RE5 and a 5930K and while its stable on Aida64 at v1.3 it takes v1.32 to be stable at 4.5 using the stress test on Realbench. Is that a safe voltage when coupled with a Predator 240?


really depends on the peak and sustained temps... and required VCCIN.


----------



## doza

i just noticed in games like wot and Black ops 3 my cpu mhz jump all over the place from 1500-4300mhz while fallout is always at 4300mhz?
i guess i have somekind power saving options enabled in bios, but why does fallout than run always at 4.3ghz while wot and bo3 jumping?
is it a game engine not properly utiliazing cpu's?. I noticed there is some small lagging in wot and bo3 even locked at 60fps... could it be doue to mhz fluctuation ingame?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doza*
> 
> i just noticed in games like wot and Black ops 3 my cpu mhz jump all over the place from 1500-4300mhz while fallout is always at 4300mhz?
> i guess i have somekind power saving options enabled in bios, but why does fallout than run always at 4.3ghz while wot and bo3 jumping?
> is it a game engine not properly utiliazing cpu's?. I noticed there is some small lagging in wot and bo3 even locked at 60fps... could it be doue to mhz fluctuation ingame?


try setting windows power plan to High Performance before playing.


----------



## doza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> try setting windows power plan to High Performance before playing.


hm... i did change to high performance, and now in 90% stays at 4.3ghz but at every 8-10 sec it goes to 1200mhz(last about a second) and goes back to 4.3ghz....
better than before for sure when it was jumping 1.2ghz- 2.5ghz 3.2ghz 4.3ghz etc...
thx for help!


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doza*
> 
> hm... i did change to high performance, and now in 90% stays at 4.3ghz but at every 8-10 sec it goes to 1200mhz(last about a second) and goes back to 4.3ghz....
> better than before for sure when it was jumping 1.2ghz- 2.5ghz 3.2ghz 4.3ghz etc...
> thx for help!


Drop the multi to 42 at same setting and try again, if that not work drop the memory clock to 2133 and try again..


----------



## doza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Drop the multi to 42 at same setting and try again, if that not work drop the memory clock to 2133 and try again..


my xmp is at 2133mhz with cl13...
why do u suggest to try it at 42 ratio?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doza*
> 
> my xmp is at 2133mhz with cl13...
> why do u suggest to try it at 42 ratio?


Just to make its not the lack of vcore


----------



## doza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Just to make its not the lack of vcore


aha ok will try....


----------



## doza

i tried 4.2 with 1.250vcore and still there is 1.2ghz every 10sec or so the cpu speed every 10 second or so than back to 4.3 which like before is constant in 90% of timee while playing, so it's not vcore problem .(


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doza*
> 
> i tried 4.2 with 1.250vcore and still there is 1.2ghz every 10sec or so the cpu speed every 10 second or so than back to 4.3 which like before is constant in 90% of timee while playing, so it's not vcore problem .(


Disable the XMP profile use the base DDR4 clock 2133 and try again, I doubt its the " clock drop problem " on MSI board from not stable System agent voltage ..


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doza*
> 
> i tried 4.2 with 1.250vcore and still there is 1.2ghz every 10sec or so the cpu speed every 10 second or so than back to 4.3 which like before is constant in 90% of timee while playing, so it's not vcore problem .(


I have seen this happen before and pretty sure its just a bug with cpu-z and you system.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doza*
> 
> hm... i did change to high performance, and now in 90% stays at 4.3ghz but at every 8-10 sec it goes to 1200mhz(last about a second) and goes back to 4.3ghz....
> better than before for sure when it was jumping 1.2ghz- 2.5ghz 3.2ghz 4.3ghz etc...
> thx for help!


if the clock drop is real, re: lilchronic ... check that min proc state is 100% in the high perf plan... and then disable C-states in bios.


----------



## doza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> if the clock drop is real, re: lilchronic ... check that min proc state is 100% in the high perf plan... and then disable C-states in bios.


yup state is minimal and maximal at 100%

as for c-state if i disable it than cores will be at max speed all the time right? dont wana that power draw....


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doza*
> 
> yup state is minimal and maximal at 100%
> 
> as for c-state if i disable it than cores will be at max speed all the time right? dont wana that power draw....


as long as speeddstep is enabled the clocks will drop to idle state when there is no load.

also - are your games on the SSD or the mechanical drive?


----------



## doza

im gaming on hdd(fallout was always at 4.3ghz while wot and black ops 3 where fluctuatin from 1.2 to 4.3ghz)
as for c-state i disabled it and it fixed that drop to 1.2ghz,but now processor wont go to 0.008v idle but stays at 0.168v

http://postimg.org/image/ce0412c65/full/
image hosting over 2mb

im nobbish regarding that readout as cpu vcore is now set at 1.2v for testing purpose but aida reads 0.168 under load :S


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> if the clock drop is real, re: lilchronic ... check that min proc state is 100% in the high perf plan... and then disable C-states in bios.


Ok i just tested and figured out why it does that. If you have c states enabled and 100% min proc state it will do what doza mentioned.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doza*
> 
> im gaming on hdd(fallout was always at 4.3ghz while wot and black ops 3 where fluctuatin from 1.2 to 4.3ghz)
> as for c-state i disabled it and it fixed that drop to 1.2ghz,but now processor wont go to 0.008v idle but stays at 0.168v
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://postimg.org/image/ce0412c65/full/
> 
> 
> 
> im nobbish regarding that readout as cpu vcore is now set at 1.2v for testing purpose but aida reads 0.168 under load :S


This is mine, [email protected], I haven't seen any idle clocks during Black Ops III, Fallout 4 or any game for that matter, I have the c-states enable and set to Auto.
It's dropping to 0.008v on idle (MSI x99a Gaming 7)


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doza*
> 
> im gaming on hdd(fallout was always at 4.3ghz while wot and black ops 3 where fluctuatin from 1.2 to 4.3ghz)
> as for c-state i disabled it and it fixed that drop to 1.2ghz,but now processor wont go to 0.008v idle but stays at 0.168v
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://postimg.org/image/ce0412c65/full/
> image hosting over 2mb
> 
> 
> 
> im nobbish regarding that readout as cpu vcore is now set at 1.2v for testing purpose but aida reads 0.168 under load :S


lol - yeah 8mV certainly is not right. Make sure you have the most recent version (tho I don;t have the E-version)
If you leave the rig in high performance mode, it does not (and should not) downclock or downvolt... else it's not really high performance then - right?
I just use the Hi perf mode as a toggle for when I need the equivalent of fixed vcore and disabled speedstep... tho it is not quite the same. Close.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Ok i just tested and figured out why it does that. If you have c states enabled and 100% min proc state it will do what doza mentioned.


Yeah - mine does the same. It's takes a full bore, all core load to kick it out of the deeper c-states and some games just don;t have that kinda load on these 6 and 8 core processors. Wait for the 10+core cpus to Hit main street!


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> lol - yeah 8mV certainly is not right. Make sure you have the most recent version (tho I don;t have the E-version)
> If you leave the rig in high performance mode, it does not (and should not) downclock or downvolt... else it's not really high performance then - right?
> I just use the Hi perf mode as a toggle for when I need the equivalent of fixed vcore and disabled speedstep... tho it is not quite the same. Close.
> 
> Yeah - mine does the same. It's takes a full bore, all core load to kick it out of the deeper c-states and some games just don;t have that kinda load on these 6 and 8 core processors. Wait for the 10+core cpus to Hit main street!


That .008v reading is definitely a bogus, should be in the neighborhood of .800v.

Balanced vs High power mode makes a 10 to 15 fps difference for me in the gpu intensive / cpu light Valley and Heaven benches, the cpu has nothing todo and clocks way down w/o High power mode to keep it cranked up and more responsive. The Vanishing of Ethan Carter doesn't take much cpu so I use High power mode for that game to make sure the cpu is ready to go when needed.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> Hey, I didn't expect this result, but I'll take it!
> ...
> I ran it thru overnight aida the night before and one loop each of x265, x264, RB and did some gaming on it last night. I think I probably should run OCCT overnight again to see if the phase control setting really fixed.


An update on this... I was real skeptical that switching from 'auto' to 'asus optimized' phase control actually resolved the stability problem, but testing bears it out. It's gone about 12 hours on OCCT now with no errors or crashes; before the change, 3 failures in 9 hours of testing. So I think the switch really did fix it.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> That .008v reading is definitely a bogus, should be in the neighborhood of .800v.
> 
> Balanced vs High power mode makes a 10 to 15 fps difference for me in the gpu intensive / cpu light Valley and Heaven benches, the cpu has nothing todo and clocks way down w/o High power mode to keep it cranked up and more responsive. The Vanishing of Ethan Carter doesn't take much cpu so I use High power mode for that game to make sure the cpu is ready to go when needed.
> An update on this... I was real skeptical that switching from 'auto' to 'asus optimized' phase control actually resolved the stability problem, but testing bears it out. It's gone about 12 hours on OCCT now with no errors or crashes; before the change, 3 failures in 9 hours of testing. So I think the switch really did fix it.


12 hours of OCCT? Cruel and unusual punishment...


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> *12 hours of OCCT*? Cruel and unusual punishment...


Dn't.... You might urge them to try a quicker Prime.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Dn't.... You might urge them to try a quicker Prime.











you're right.


----------



## doza

hello guys, me again!

what is the difference between setting cpu core voltage to (let's say 1.200v)
http://postimage.org/
upload image online

and setting voltage using adaptive,override and offset to (again let's say 1.200v)
http://postimage.org/
photo uploading

in first pic when set on 1.200v, in windows voltages are low when idle and go up when in load, but if i try override with 1.200v i cant see difference, as again voltages are low at idle and climb up when on load?


----------



## tommi6o

Just got my 5820K back from RMA. I got batch L530B420. Any info on that particular batch?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tommi6o*
> 
> Just got my 5820K back from RMA. I got batch L530B420. Any info on that particular batch?


you're guna have to test it and let us know how it does.









Check Here:http://forum.hwbot.org/showthread.php?t=112569
and you can also look through the first page of this thread.


----------



## tommi6o

My old one did 4.5ghz @ 1.33 - 1.34v. Let's hope this one is better


----------



## sperson1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tommi6o*
> 
> My old one did 4.5ghz @ 1.33 - 1.34v. Let's hope this one is better


I was able to get mine to 4.9Ghz @ 1.47v


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doza*
> 
> hello guys, me again!
> 
> what is the difference between setting cpu core voltage to (let's say 1.200v)
> 
> and setting voltage using adaptive,override and offset to (again let's say 1.200v)
> 
> in first pic when set on 1.200v, in windows voltages are low when idle and go up when in load, but if i try override with 1.200v i cant see difference, as again voltages are low at idle and climb up when on load?


Sounds like you expect the 'auto' settings to be non-adaptive? I think if you want it to be non-adaptive and always use the voltage you specify, you should pick "override".


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tommi6o*
> 
> Just got my 5820K back from RMA. I got batch L530B420. Any info on that particular batch?


If your serial number starts with 2W except 4.5 @ around 1.2V. If it's not a 2W chip, then could really vary.

I built a system with a 2W chip of batch L526 and it did 4.5 at around 1.2V


----------



## tommi6o

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> If your serial number starts with 2W except 4.5 @ around 1.2V. If it's not a 2W chip, then could really vary.
> 
> I built a system with a 2W chip of batch L526 and it did 4.5 at around 1.2V




I'm so hyped right now







I just gotta wait for my mobo which should be here tomorrow or the day after that. Let's hope UPS won't do something stupid with my parcel...


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> If your serial number starts with 2W except 4.5 @ around 1.2V. If it's not a 2W chip, then could really vary.
> 
> I built a system with a 2W chip of batch L526 and it did 4.5 at around 1.2V


Mine's starts with 355, does [email protected], so I guess it confirms that theory


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> Mine's starts with 355, does [email protected], so I guess it confirms that theory


355 chip here too, batch J518B. Tested Offset +0.22v which gave me 1.238v in OCCT and survived 10min and I immetiately rebooted and set +0.18v for [email protected] just for laughs.

Currently in 7min mark in RB Stress/[email protected]

If it doesnt crash its OCCT next.

*Edit:* RB finished. Running OCCT now. Fingers crossed and hope is high.









*Edit 2:*+0.18v [email protected] failed. Also Offsets +0.19v, +0.20v and +0.21v failed too.

Gonna try +0.22v again which gives 1.238v in OCCT.


----------



## sperson1

I have a 2w chip from Batch L438. 4.5 @ 1.2v


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koniakki*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 355 chip here too, batch J518B. Tested Offset +0.22v which gave me 1.238v in OCCT and survived 10min and I immetiately rebooted and set +0.18v for [email protected] just for laughs.
> 
> Currently in 7min mark in RB Stress/[email protected]
> 
> If it doesnt crash its OCCT next.
> 
> *Edit:* RB finished. Running OCCT now. Fingers crossed and hope is high.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Edit 2:*+0.18v [email protected] failed. Also Offsets +0.19v, +0.20v and +0.21v failed too.
> 
> Gonna try +0.22v again which gives 1.238v in OCCT.


Switched to straight offset, can pass x265 with [email protected], OCCT hangs at the 1 minute mark.


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> Switched to straight offset, can pass x265 with [email protected], OCCT hangs at the 1 minute mark.


Can you try [email protected]+0.512v? I was failing OCCT with [email protected]+0.350. Even +0.4v failed. With +0.512v SA all is good.

[email protected], Phase Control optimized, VDroop Enthusiast, CPU over current 120% and frequency response 605KHz.

If it doesn't help, my advice would be to raise it to [email protected] if temps are under control and or keep the [email protected]

4.3GHz is not a bad OC at all..


----------



## Armxnian

What's the deal with 125 vs 100bclk? I originally thought you had to run 125 to run high clocked ram, but it's the exact opposite for me. With 125, my max was 4.375 on core with 1.3v, 3700 on cache, and the 3000mhz that my ram is rated for. With 100, I can easily run 4.6 with 1.3v, much higher cache, and 3200 ram with timings increased by 1.


----------



## st0necold

Guys small update.

Since I moved my rig to my DESK (off floor.), and re-seated the block (I discovered I didn't tighten the damn thing enough







left side was loose @JB was right.) my temps are finally "acceptable". This is from earlier. Haven't had a single issue since reseating that damn block. Lesson learned. Put a little ass on it.

I ordered an H110i GTX cooler that comes tomorrow.. will report back.


----------



## mus1mus

Are you sure it's not RAM related instabilities?


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tommi6o*
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so hyped right now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just gotta wait for my mobo which should be here tomorrow or the day after that. Let's hope UPS won't do something stupid with my parcel...


Nice!

B batch could be better, as mine was a C. ( theory from the 980X days ). Try giving a go at 4.6 @ 1.22V and see what you do, the chip needed at least 1.25V. But was semi-stable at 1.22.

As for 2W on the 5960X, my J507 is still a beast







4.6 @ 1.195V Another L513?? or L513 needed 1.22V @ 4.6


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koniakki*
> 
> Can you try [email protected]+0.512v? I was failing OCCT with [email protected]+0.350. Even +0.4v failed. With +0.512v SA all is good.
> 
> [email protected], Phase Control optimized, VDroop Enthusiast, CPU over current 120% and frequency response 605KHz.
> 
> If it doesn't help, my advice would be to raise it to [email protected] if temps are under control and or keep the [email protected]
> 
> 4.3GHz is not a bad OC at all..


Didn't work, 30 seconds of OCCT and crash.
I'd say my cpu hits the wall at 4.3Ghz, well occt stable, no biggy, tried everything to go higher without stupid amounts of voltage, at least I know what it can do for sure.


----------



## michael-ocn

Bummer... no soup for me yet with 4.5Ghz occt stability.

At 1.216v it only managed to run for 12 seconds before detecting an error. So I added .03v in the bios and tried again. Resulting vcore is 1.248 and with that, it made it for 8 minutes and 11 seconds. An asboulutely astonishing 41x improvement... whooohooo







Not. Oh well, I was hoping 1.248 would be more than enough and I could find a stable point somewhere between there and 1.216.

Temps were a little warmer than 4.4 at 1.216 but still under control. Besides altering vcore, what other settings might help to stabilize it?

edit: hmmmm, Koniakki mentioned SA voltage making a difference? Given that my cache is barely overclocked (3.3) and mem is at stock clocks but with slightly tighter timings, i'm not sure i could expect that to help in my case? but i really don't know.

I might run it at 4.5 as is for a while and see if i get any system/program crashes. Give it a dying light stress test


----------



## mus1mus

VCCIN?

I should say, OCCT is not the be-all and end-all stress tool.


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> VCCIN?
> 
> I should say, OCCT is not the be-all and end-all stress tool.


Thnx, I'll give it a bump and see.

I know occt isn't the end-all-be-all anything, but I like using that as the stable metric for my haswell-e chip. It reminds me of the way I used prime95 for my first gen i7 overclock. Its a heavier load then anything I would reasonably expect to run. Once it was prime stable, I had lots of confidence in it. Years of error free use bore that confidence out. In practice, my old i7 system never failed due to an overclocking kind of error. This time around, prime is not an option due to pathological avx2 stuff, but occt brings the "heavier than anything I would reasonably expect to run" load without running afoul of avx2 pathology.

Oh... and despite not being occt stable, 4.5 @ 1.248 is 2 hrs of dying light stable


----------



## mus1mus

For your usage (I guess, GAMING) you might reconsider doing some treacherous torture to the chip.

It's Heavy for no Valid or direct correlation to daily use. You are not looking for instability, you are forcing one.










From being a long time IBT AVX believer for AMD, I learned that these HE chips are not like the FX chips. (forgive the comparison) But this is a valid point.

FX chips have weak Cache that in order to guarantee stability, you need to verify an OC by forcing it to fail and fix it with Voltage. that is unnecessary with HE.


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> Bummer... no soup for me yet with 4.5Ghz occt stability.
> 
> At 1.216v it only managed to run for 12 seconds before detecting an error. So I added .03v in the bios and tried again. Resulting vcore is 1.248 and with that, it made it for 8 minutes and 11 seconds. An asboulutely astonishing 41x improvement... whooohooo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not. Oh well, I was hoping 1.248 would be more than enough and I could find a stable point somewhere between there and 1.216.
> 
> Temps were a little warmer than 4.4 at 1.216 but still under control. Besides altering vcore, what other settings might help to stabilize it?
> 
> edit: hmmmm, Koniakki mentioned SA voltage making a difference? Given that my cache is barely overclocked (3.3) and mem is at stock clocks but with slightly tighter timings, i'm not sure i could expect that to help in my case? but i really don't know.
> 
> I might run it at 4.5 as is for a while and see if i get any system/program crashes. Give it a dying light stress test


Yeah, in my case it did but I do have the [email protected] but it wouldn't be considered a high cache OC would it?

And also I have my ram from [email protected] using 125 strap besides the cache OC so in my case it seems it needed the SA volts.

Also tightening the ram timings is also consider an OC some you can try a bit more ram voltags as is also reported that it helps some times.

Also if you wish you can set the [email protected] and check again for stability. I'm not sure if its called the same on the ASUS boards.

Also for a 4.5G's OC I would go up to 1.26-1.27v and still be satisfied.









P.S: A small note. Correct Bios settings and tweaking plays a bigger part that most people would think and might especially be the difference between than a "stable" and "unstable" system.

Many members who try to stabilize their OC say "Nah, I don't need that that high" or " It shouldn't matter" etc. Well if its unstable it for sure needs something.

And unless you try and find wha it needs and provide it for stability you then oh well..









I have read some that for some VCCIO helps. For others its upping the VCCIN or SA volts. It differs for each system.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> For your usage (I guess, GAMING) you might reconsider doing some treacherous torture to the chip.
> 
> It's Heavy for no Valid or direct correlation to daily use. You are not looking for instability, you are forcing one.


Like michael-ocn I've been using OCCT to guarantee stability over the long term.
But unlike others here I can pass [email protected] when I stress test with it, [email protected] will fail in seconds with OCCT but pass everything else I throw at it.
The only issue I have ignoring OCCT is what happens mid video encode or a heavy load game like Battlefield, will it crash or not.


----------



## HeadlessKnight

^^ I agree, I found OCCT to be very reliable for my 5820K OCs. I usually do 8-12 Hrs runs of LDS. And I had my CPU fail in a few occasions after the 8 hours mark. When my CPU passed the 12 hrs, It was stable at everything using that OC.


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> For your usage (I guess, GAMING) you might reconsider doing some treacherous torture to the chip.
> 
> It's Heavy for no Valid or direct correlation to daily use. You are not looking for instability, you are forcing one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From being a long time IBT AVX believer for AMD, I learned that these HE chips are not like the FX chips. (forgive the comparison) But this is a valid point.
> 
> FX chips have weak Cache that in order to guarantee stability, you need to verify an OC by forcing it to fail and fix it with Voltage. that is unnecessary with HE.


I don't think how i'm using it is treacherous? May be unnecessary but not harmful. The worst that can happen is that I settle on a slightly lower overclock then I would otherwise end up with. I think I'm being mindful of 'safe' limits.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koniakki*
> 
> Yeah, in my case it did but I do have the [email protected] but it wouldn't be considered a high cache OC would it?
> 
> And also I have my ram from [email protected] using 125 strap besides the cache OC so in my case it seems it needed the SA volts.
> 
> Also tightening the ram timings is also consider an OC some you can try a bit more ram voltags as is also reported that it helps some times.
> 
> Also if you wish you can set the [email protected] and check again for stability. I'm not sure if its called the same on the ASUS boards.
> 
> Also for a 4.5G's OC I would go up to 1.26-1.27v and still be satisfied.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S: A small note. Correct Bios settings and tweaking plays a bigger part that most people would think and might especially be the difference between than a "stable" and "unstable" system.
> 
> Many members who try to stabilize their OC say "Nah, I don't need that that high" or " It shouldn't matter" etc. Well if its unstable it for sure needs something.
> 
> And unless you try and find wha it needs and provide it for stability you then oh well..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have read some that for some VCCIO helps. For others its upping the VCCIN or SA volts. It differs for each system.


Ok, thnx for that, my list of things to maybe tweak: vccin, vccio, and maybe vccsa. Yup, i'd say running 2400 mem at 3000 is a bit of an overclock








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> Like michael-ocn I've been using OCCT to guarantee stability over the long term.
> But unlike others here I can pass [email protected] when I stress test with it, [email protected] will fail in seconds with OCCT but pass everything else I throw at it.
> The only issue I have ignoring OCCT is what happens mid video encode or a heavy load game like Battlefield, will it crash or not.


I think i'll game on it some w/o occt stability and see what happens?


----------



## Kutalion

I found that civilisation V multi is one of the best stability tests. Mine could pass anything from linx with avx to encoding tests, but would bsod within 10mins of civ until i upped vcore.


----------



## Lordo59

Is there a statistics for average voltages vs overclock here like for the Skylake? Aside from the few in the spreadsheet at the front?

I can't surf hundreds of pages on my phone. (;


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *st0necold*
> 
> Guys small update.
> Since I moved my rig to my DESK (off floor.), and re-seated the block (I discovered I didn't tighten the damn thing enough
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> left side was loose @JB was right.) my temps are finally "acceptable". This is from earlier. Haven't had a single issue since reseating that damn block. Lesson learned. Put a little ass on it.
> I ordered an H110i GTX cooler that comes tomorrow.. will report back.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Just be careful not to overtighten the block which can cause all sorts of problems. uneven or loose = high temps. over tightened = warped MB and unpredictable instability.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> Like michael-ocn I've been using OCCT to guarantee stability over the long term.
> But unlike others here I can pass [email protected] when I stress test with it, [email protected] will fail in seconds with OCCT but pass everything else I throw at it.
> The only issue I have ignoring OCCT is what happens mid video encode or a heavy load game like Battlefield, will it crash or not.


OCCT is not gonna help much with a long video encode (I do loss-less 4K, and compression with various codecs off a gopro and redray). x264/x265 and the actual codecs is the best way.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Just be careful not to overtighten the block which can cause all sorts of problems. uneven or loose = high temps. over tightened = warped MB and unpredictable instability.


Jp or someone can help here ?

My temp increased 8c after changing the mobo ? at stock now I see 57c in the hottest core in Cinebench at stock clock with XMP on and with any OC my temp hit 75c easily I try 1.30v and hit 90c in Cinebench!!

what happen ? I rest the block 10 time and try many method to apply the Gelid Extreme paste ( spread + pea + line ) all give me the same.. or that paste need cure time ?I remember with MSI board after 2 week from applying the thermal paste my temp drop +10c or I miss something ?


----------



## Kimir

over tightened can also gives you high temps if the block bend, it was the case for me, with both my x79 and x99. I must be too strong


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Jp or someone can help here ?
> 
> My temp increased 8c after changing the mobo ? at stock now I see 57c in the hottest core in Cinebench at stock clock with XMP on and with any OC my temp hit 75c easily I try 1.30v and hit 90c in Cinebench!!
> 
> what happen ? I rest the block 10 time and try many method to apply the Gelid Extreme paste ( spread + pea + line ) all give me the same.. or that paste need cure time ?I remember with MSI board after 2 week from applying the thermal paste my temp drop +10c or I miss something ?


there's no cure time with GelidEX. KImir is right, too tight can cause all sorts of problems including poor contact with the IHS. are you overlcocking the cache now? It can raise temps quite a bit. MOst likely is the block mount and/or the AIO pump speed?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> there's no cure time with GelidEX. KImir is right, too tight can cause all sorts of problems including poor contact with the IHS. are you overlcocking the cache now? It can raise temps quite a bit. MOst likely is the block mount and/or the AIO pump speed?


Thanks Jp

All setting at stock now ( no XMP ) and i see 53c in Cinebench very easily while I never hit 50c at stock on MSI board also i see now the temp increased very quickly once any stress start..

the AIO pump at full speed all the time 3000rpm.. also I try tight and loose the block..loose give me better temp ( i just use my hand to tight it this time ) also I try spread & pea method to apply the paste the pea give me 3c less temp but still not comfortable with temp.. now I try 1.200v for 4.2ghz and hit 78c in Cinebench!! in the first 5 sec my temp hit 75c and start increase slowly to 78c









what you think ?


----------



## tommi6o

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Thanks Jp
> 
> All setting at stock now ( no XMP ) and i see 53c in Cinebench very easily while I never hit 50c at stock on MSI board also i see now the temp increased very quickly once any stress start..
> 
> the AIO pump at full speed all the time 3000rpm.. also I try tight and loose the block..loose give me better temp ( i just use my hand to tight it this time ) also I try spread & pea method to apply the paste the pea give me 3c less temp but still not comfortable with temp.. now I try 1.200v for 4.2ghz and hit 78c in Cinebench!! in the first 5 sec my temp hit 75c and start increase slowly to 78c
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what you think ?


Can you give us a few pics of the cpu and the block just after removing them so that we could see how the block is making contact with the chip by looking at the thermal paste.


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Thanks Jp
> 
> All setting at stock now ( no XMP ) and i see 53c in Cinebench very easily while I never hit 50c at stock on MSI board also i see now the temp increased very quickly once any stress start..
> 
> the AIO pump at full speed all the time 3000rpm.. also I try tight and loose the block..loose give me better temp ( i just use my hand to tight it this time ) also I try spread & pea method to apply the paste the pea give me 3c less temp but still not comfortable with temp.. now I try 1.200v for 4.2ghz and hit 78c in Cinebench!! in the first 5 sec my temp hit 75c and start increase slowly to 78c
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what you think ?


Whoa, that's not a very welcome change??? Do you still have the msi board, a possible experiment to run is to swap the msi board back in to see if temps look like they did before. The most likely cause is something to do with the new board. What about the board could cause this, could the mounting holes on new board be screwed up?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tommi6o*
> 
> Can you give us a few pics of the cpu and the block just after removing them so that we could see how the block is making contact with the chip by looking at the thermal paste.


I see the temp much better now after 2h from applying the thermal paste.. I will leave the pc on for the whole night if the temp still high I will remove the block and take some picture








Quote:


> Whoa, that's not a very welcome change??? Do you still have the msi board, a possible experiment to run is to swap the msi board back in to see if temps look like they did before. The most likely cause is something to do with the new board. What about the board could cause this, could the mounting holes on new board be screwed up?


honestly the same idea in my head but I will wait to tomorrow if the temp still high I will install my hardware on MSI board and test the temp.. Sound crazy right ? different board different temp


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Jp or someone can help here ?
> 
> My temp increased 8c after changing the mobo ? at stock now I see 57c in the hottest core in Cinebench at stock clock with XMP on and with any OC my temp hit 75c easily I try 1.30v and hit 90c in Cinebench!!
> 
> what happen ? I rest the block 10 time and try many method to apply the Gelid Extreme paste ( spread + pea + line ) all give me the same.. or that paste need cure time ?I remember with MSI board after 2 week from applying the thermal paste my temp drop +10c or I miss something ?


Different tjmax on new board?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> Different tjmax on new board?


I will check that one but the strange how the temp spike very fast within first 10 sec from stress testing


----------



## Sn4k3

I have the opportunity to grab either a gigabyte x99 ud4p or an asus x99-a for almost the exact same price. Both boards have all the functionality and features I need, so it comes down to which one of them has better oc results. It will be coupled with a 5820k. Which one would you go for?


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> Different tjmax on new board?


Oh... i really hope that's what it is


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Thanks Jp
> 
> All setting at stock now ( no XMP ) and i see 53c in Cinebench very easily while I never hit 50c at stock on MSI board also i see now the temp increased very quickly once any stress start..
> 
> the AIO pump at full speed all the time 3000rpm.. also I try tight and loose the block..loose give me better temp ( i just use my hand to tight it this time ) also I try spread & pea method to apply the paste the pea give me 3c less temp but still not comfortable with temp.. now I try 1.200v for 4.2ghz and hit 78c in Cinebench!! in the first 5 sec my temp hit 75c and start increase slowly to 78c
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what you think ?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> I see the temp much better now after 2h from applying the thermal paste.. I will leave the pc on for the whole night if the temp still high I will remove the block and take some picture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> honestly the same idea in my head but I will wait to tomorrow if the temp still high I will install my hardware on MSI board and test the temp.. Sound crazy right ? different board different temp


yeah - before pulling th eAIO block, allow the tim time to spread. That's the thing with the pea or line method: radially tighten the block down slowly so that the pressure has time to squeeze the Tim evenly. I caught your statement about "Use my hand to tighten..." Um, you should never need any tool when tightening down the block mount thumb nuts!. Also, if you do remove the cooler, clean it with IPA (rubbing alcohol and then wipe it with a lint-less cloth or microfiber cloth before applying tim (you'd be amazed at how a speck of lint can foul the quality of the block mount!








No need to switch, the Deluxe is much better than the MSI MB.

edit: you can check for TJmax in realtempGT or AID64. I set mine in Bios to 85C


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> Oh... i really hope that's what it is


Same, he came from a MSI x99a Gaming 7 like mine hoping to get a better overclock, sucks he's got issue straight out of the box.

I ended up settling on [email protected], was able to lower the voltage a bit going from adaptive + offset to straight offset, still didn't help with a 4.4Ghz OCCT run though.

@Jpmboy
With encoding I can do x265/x264 4k all day with [email protected]
Did a encode using both for 8 hours each no crash.
Run OCCT crashes 1 minute in.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> Same, he came from a MSI x99a Gaming 7 like mine hoping to get a better overclock, sucks he's got issue straight out of the box.
> 
> I ended up settling on [email protected], was able to lower the voltage a bit going from adaptive + offset to straight offset, still didn't help with a 4.4Ghz OCCT run though.
> 
> @Jpmboy
> With encoding I can do x265/x264 4k all day with [email protected]
> Did a encode using both for 8 hours each no crash.
> *Run OCCT crashes 1 minute in*.


that shouldn't be surprising. How long will it hold up to IBT with 75% of ram committed? (or even wit the standard mode selected?)


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sn4k3*
> 
> I have the opportunity to grab either a gigabyte x99 ud4p or an asus x99-a for almost the exact same price. Both boards have all the functionality and features I need, so it comes down to which one of them has better oc results. It will be coupled with a 5820k. Which one would you go for?


I'd go with X99-A for the better bios


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> that shouldn't be surprising. How long will it hold up to IBT with 75% of ram committed? (or even wit the standard mode selected?)


I'll give it a go tonight and let you know, I'm guessing if it holds up and finishes 10 runs you'd call it stable.


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> that shouldn't be surprising. How long will it hold up to IBT with 75% of ram committed? (or even wit the standard mode selected?)


Jp what IBT versions are you guys using? 2.54?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koniakki*
> 
> Jp what IBT versions are you guys using? 2.54?


I have been using v2.54.


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I have been using v2.54.


This stress test should be called IntelLukeWarm test or ILWT. Temps didnt even break 70'C.









Thanks *Jp*. Just passed 2nd run out of 10. 75% ram(24GB).
Time: 1st 746.381 and 2nd 745.696
GFlops: 152.9270 and 153.0676 respectively
VCore: 1.238v
My self: Going to sleep. Lots work tomorrow.

Gonna leave it overnight and hopefully I wont wake in smokes.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koniakki*
> 
> This stress test should be called IntelLukeWarm test or ILWT. Temps didnt even break 70'C.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks *Jp*. Just passed 2nd run out of 10. 75% ram(24GB).
> Time: 1st 746.381 and 2nd 745.696
> GFlops: 152.9270 and 153.0676 respectively
> VCore: 1.238v
> My self: Going to sleep. Lots work tomorrow.
> 
> Gonna leave it overnight and hopefully I wont wake in smokes.


lol - "smoke 'em if you got 'em"


----------



## st0necold

Edit: got h110i installed just can't use all 8 screws to secure it but I don't think that's a big deal! Will report tomorrow


----------



## michael-ocn

IBT with 'veryhigh' stress is too hot (88c on one reading) for my system to handle at 4.5Ghz @ 1.248v. It's tolerable at the 'standard' stress level.



Here it is on 'standard'.



But it looks like it could go all day with with aida.


----------



## sperson1

Hey guys I was wondering what is the benefit of OCing cpu cache?


----------



## tommi6o

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sn4k3*
> 
> I have the opportunity to grab either a gigabyte x99 ud4p or an asus x99-a for almost the exact same price. Both boards have all the functionality and features I need, so it comes down to which one of them has better oc results. It will be coupled with a 5820k. Which one would you go for?


Just getting my Gigabyte X99 UD4P back from the second RMA. I hope it's not broken again. Either I've got bad luck or their quality control is garbage. Just a word of warning. Ups should deliver it today or tomorrow so I'll get back and tell if it's broken again or not.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yeah - before pulling th eAIO block, allow the tim time to spread. That's the thing with the pea or line method: radially tighten the block down slowly so that the pressure has time to squeeze the Tim evenly. I caught your statement about "Use my hand to tighten..." Um, you should never need any tool when tightening down the block mount thumb nuts!. Also, if you do remove the cooler, clean it with IPA (rubbing alcohol and then wipe it with a lint-less cloth or microfiber cloth before applying tim (you'd be amazed at how a speck of lint can foul the quality of the block mount!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No need to switch, the Deluxe is much better than the MSI MB.
> 
> edit: you can check for TJmax in realtempGT or AID64. I set mine in Bios to 85C


Update now after 12h the temp still bad.. I check the Tj max from RealtempGT and its 94c at stock change that to 85c but same temp in RealTempGT & HW report 5c lower temp but still something wrong



Stock setting 3.4ghz 59c in the hottest core, the hyper 212 can beat that









If we say the contact between cpu and block is bad why the water temp inside the H110I GT increased with cpu temp ? now i see 30c at idle and 43c after cinebench while with MSI board its 30c idle but after 1h of OCCT its hit 40c or 42c something wrong but I have no idea


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Update now after 12h the temp still bad.. I check the Tj max from RealtempGT and its 94c at stock change that to 85c but same temp in RealTempGT & HW report 5c lower temp but still something wrong


Just checking that you're aware that realtemp (and the like) determine tjmax on first run and then save that value for later. If something should change the underlying setting, it will not pick up the new value and will show the wrong temp. The following post explains better than I can.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unclewebb*
> 
> RealTemp keeps track of the TJ Max value in the RealTemp.INI configuration file. If you change TJ Max in the bios, this value is not automatically updated in RealTemp. It will continue to use the previous value.
> 
> Adjustable TJ Max is a new bios feature that is only available in some of the X99 motherboards. After you change TJ Max in the bios, you will have to open up the RealTemp - Settings window and click on the Defaults button. This will force RealTemp to read the correct TJ Max value from the CPU. You could also update TJ Max manually or you could delete the RealTemp.INI file and then when RealTemp starts up, it will update the TJ Max value automatically.
> 
> Most monitoring programs like Core Temp, CPUID HW Monitor. HWiNFO64, etc. should read the correct TJ Max value without needing any adjustments.


----------



## tommi6o

UPS tried to deliver my motherboard but I wasn't home. Why can't they just deliver it later like DHL does.


----------



## Mr-Dark

finally everything work










First off all Asus board set the Tjmax to 94c at stock and when you enable XMP profile the Tjmax set to 105c .. MSI board do the same!

This how the block look when i remove it ( Pea method for Gelid )



the temp at stock



Now I install my hardware on MSI board again and apply the Gelid again ( Pea method ) this how the block when remove it



the temp at stock!



10c difference ?

then I take everything out and clean the cpu + block with alcohol + done new cable management ( 2h on that ) and I drop the Gelid tube on hot water for 10m\\



then i spread the paste with Gelid spreader and install the block but this time I tight the Screws until they stop and loose them a bit! boom the temp lower than MSI board now!



I'm very happy now







now I can let the MSI board go as someone want it









Must say the temp still high at 1.300v but that's normal after 2-4 days the temp will drop another 4-7c the same happen with MSI board in the past


----------



## schoolofmonkey

How's the overclocking now you've swapped boards?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> How's the overclocking now you've swapped boards?


Yes I install the MSI and test the temp then back to Asus board Now I will try some OC


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> Nice!
> 
> B batch could be better, as mine was a C. ( theory from the 980X days ). Try giving a go at 4.6 @ 1.22V and see what you do, the chip needed at least 1.25V. But was semi-stable at 1.22.
> 
> As for 2W on the 5960X, my J507 is still a beast
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.6 @ 1.195V Another L513?? or L513 needed 1.22V @ 4.6


Here is mine



4.5Ghz need + 1.32v lol


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Here is mine
> 
> 
> 
> 4.5Ghz need + 1.32v lol


That's a first week in January batch, but I wouldn't worry too much about the 2W serial number, means very little in my opinion.


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> finally everything work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> First off all Asus board set the Tjmax to 94c at stock and when you enable XMP profile the Tjmax set to 105c .. MSI board do the same!
> 
> This how the block look when i remove it ( Pea method for Gelid )
> 
> 
> 
> the temp at stock
> 
> 
> 
> Now I install my hardware on MSI board again and apply the Gelid again ( Pea method ) this how the block when remove it
> 
> 
> 
> the temp at stock!
> 
> 
> 
> 10c difference ?
> 
> then I take everything out and clean the cpu + block with alcohol + done new cable management ( 2h on that ) and I drop the Gelid tube on hot water for 10m\\
> 
> 
> 
> then i spread the paste with Gelid spreader and install the block but this time I tight the Screws until they stop and loose them a bit! boom the temp lower than MSI board now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm very happy now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now I can let the MSI board go as someone want it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Must say the temp still high at 1.300v but that's normal after 2-4 days the temp will drop another 4-7c the same happen with MSI board in the past


Finally! Glad you sorted everything out.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koniakki*
> 
> Finally! Glad you sorted everything out.


Actually not every thing the temp still high with any OC I try 4.2ghz 1.17v and hit 80c in Cinebench.. lol

I think its need time for better temp









Edit : My bank will burn.. lol


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Actually not every thing the temp still high with any OC I try 4.2ghz 1.17v and hit 80c in Cinebench.. lol
> 
> I think its need time for better temp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit : My bank will burn.. lol


3 games offer! Nice!

Also I think you should sent an email to Asus support or something.

Or try newer bios if available. [email protected]'C is unacceptable buddy.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koniakki*
> 
> 3 games offer! Nice!
> 
> Also I think you should sent an email to Asus support or something.
> 
> Or try newer bios if available. 1[email protected]'C is unacceptable buddy.


Ya 5930k at that price is steal!

I don't think its the board today with MSI board the temp at stock normal but also I try 4.5ghz 1.300v and the temp hit 80c withing 1m in Cinebench so its something with thermal paste ?

It the temp stay the same after 2 days I will try MX4 and see what happen.. this one of the worst week I seen ever


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> finally everything work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First off all Asus board set the Tjmax to 94c at stock and when you enable XMP profile the Tjmax set to 105c .. MSI board do the same!
> 
> This how the block look when i remove it ( Pea method for Gelid )
> 
> 
> 
> the temp at stock
> 
> 
> 
> Now I install my hardware on MSI board again and apply the Gelid again ( Pea method ) this how the block when remove it
> 
> 
> 
> the temp at stock!
> 
> 
> 
> 10c difference ?
> 
> then I take everything out and clean the cpu + block with alcohol + done new cable management ( 2h on that ) and I drop the Gelid tube on hot water for 10m\\
> 
> 
> 
> then i spread the paste with Gelid spreader and install the block but this time I tight the Screws until they stop and loose them a bit! boom the temp lower than MSI board now!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm very happy now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now I can let the MSI board go as someone want it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Must say the temp still high at 1.300v but that's normal after 2-4 days the temp will drop another 4-7c the same happen with MSI board in the past


Not true, TJmax value is stored inside the CPU directly and it varies from CPU to CPU, same CPU models can have different TJmax based on stepping and other factors.
Good software like AIDA read that value and calculate temp based on it.
With X99 motherboard you can override that value but if you leave it on auto you'll use the one stored inside the CPU.
My 5930K has 100°c TJmax stored in it.

PS: That test with cinebench is insignificant, that is not the way to measure temperature, too many variables in that way.
You need a longer test.


----------



## Joe-Gamer

Ordered a 5930k this morning, got it for £347 at dabs.com, flash sale with £100 off! Was planning on a 5820k but the 5930k was only £40 more. Anything to look out for-what is the serial number issue above? Any good overclocking guides? Im used to my 2500k (got it to 5.2ghz on air once) Getting a x99 pro 3.1 tomorrow and my ram just arrived, some hyper x predator 2800mhz, c14,4*4gb. Thanks for your time and I hope to get on that leader board !


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Ya 5930k at that price is steal!
> 
> I don't think its the board today with MSI board the temp at stock normal but also I try 4.5ghz 1.300v and the temp hit 80c withing 1m in Cinebench so its something with thermal paste ?
> 
> It the temp stay the same after 2 days I will try MX4 and see what happen.. this one of the worst week I seen ever


Here's my Cinebench [email protected], doesn't go over 70c, Won't try OCCT because we know it will fail


----------



## michael-ocn

4.5 without occt stability seems to be working out fine for regular use, no crashes or problems.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> 4.5 without occt stability seems to be working out fine for regular use, no crashes or problems.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Same.
What voltages are you using for 4.5Ghz, I had to use 1.3v.
Plus I had to roll back my BIOS, MSI released a new one for the Gaming 7 board, it for no explainable reason increased idle/load temps by 5c, same overclock setting ([email protected] for OCCT).
Idling at core package 35c, new BIOS was 40c, voltages were the same so I don't know.


----------



## marc0053

If you guys are still collecting data points based on batch# here is 1 of 3 (same batch) J520B350 and it is the top most cpu in the photo (Haven't tested the two bottom cpu yet:


----------



## Lordo59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joe-Gamer*
> 
> Ordered a 5930k this morning, got it for £347 at dabs.com, flash sale with £100 off! Was planning on a 5820k but the 5930k was only £40 more. Anything to look out for-what is the serial number issue above? Any good overclocking guides? Im used to my 2500k (got it to 5.2ghz on air once) Getting a x99 pro 3.1 tomorrow and my ram just arrived, some hyper x predator 2800mhz, c14,4*4gb. Thanks for your time and I hope to get on that leader board !


Nice deal. Easiest guide for me was this one.

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Bz2VRRbLPrZnYjlVR2kzYkVvMFE/edit

Applies for 5820k,5930k or 5960x.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> Here's my Cinebench [email protected], doesn't go over 70c, Won't try OCCT because we know it will fail


You know my temp lower than this in the past







but lets give the thermal paste enough time









the last time with MSI board after apply the thermal paste, the first 3 week was with no OC you remember try to fix the memory problem..


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> If you guys are still collecting data points based on batch# here is 1 of 3 (same batch) J520B350 and it is the top most cpu in the photo (Haven't tested the two bottom cpu yet:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice cache you've got on that one!


----------



## tommi6o

I ordered some Gelid gc-extreme but for some reason it hasn't come yet. Should I use Arctic Silver 5 and finnish the system today or wait till monday and use the gc-extreme?


----------



## Kimir

I'd use the Arctic silver and toy with it already.


----------



## tommi6o

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> I'd use the Arctic silver and toy with it already.


Custom hardline tubes... Won't be changing it afterwards.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> Here's my Cinebench [email protected], doesn't go over 70c, Won't try OCCT because we know it will fail


very good method to compare temp. 1 minute of cinebench. yeah


----------



## Elkim

Hello guys,

I recieved my new G.Skill TridenZ today. Its F4-3200C16QTZB.

Problem is, that there is "chanell drops" no matter what I do. With my old Corsairs LPX Vengeance, I can run them @ 3000MHz 14-14-15-28 1T 1.45V a all 4 chanells running.

With those new G.Skills, I have a problems I just cant understand. The more tight timings I set for 3000MHz the less channels are in operation. For example, if I set 14-15-15-32 there are only 2 chanells running. If I set 15-15-15-32 there are 3 channels running but I cant do it to run them in 4 chanell with same frequency. After hours of tweaking and trying RE5 started to restart at post 00 no matter I set in BIOS via safe boot. I thought my CPU is dead. Then I put back old Corsairs and everything works fine and smooth like before.

VBIOS 1601
RE5
5930K @ 4.5GHz LLC 7, 1.312V

Is it possible that those new TridentZs are faulty?

Thanks for any suggestions


----------



## tommi6o

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> If you guys are still collecting data points based on batch# here is 1 of 3 (same batch) J520B350 and it is the top most cpu in the photo (Haven't tested the two bottom cpu yet:


We were talking about 5820Ks not 5960Xs. Your 5960X seems to be quite good


----------



## tommi6o

Has anyone used the stock intel cooler on 2011-3 socket? Is there some way to ghetto mod it on there? I'd just like to try the system before going under water because two of the Gigabyte boards were dead and I wouldn't want to take the cooling apart for the third time...


----------



## Joe-Gamer

BX, this good/ bad/ average?


----------



## sperson1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> If you guys are still collecting data points based on batch# here is 1 of 3 (same batch) J520B350 and it is the top most cpu in the photo (Haven't tested the two bottom cpu yet:


You want to give this poor guy one of those 5960x


----------



## sperson1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joe-Gamer*
> 
> 
> 
> BX, this good/ bad/ average?


That is the product code you would need to take a photo of the bottom numbers for anyone to give you an answer


----------



## Joe-Gamer

Oh sorry, is this ok?


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elkim*
> 
> Hello guys,
> 
> I recieved my new G.Skill TridenZ today. Its F4-3200C16QTZB.
> 
> Problem is, that there is "chanell drops" no matter what I do. With my old Corsairs LPX Vengeance, I can run them @ 3000MHz 14-14-15-28 1T 1.45V a all 4 chanells running.
> 
> With those new G.Skills, I have a problems I just cant understand. The more tight timings I set for 3000MHz the less channels are in operation. For example, if I set 14-15-15-32 there are only 2 chanells running. If I set 15-15-15-32 there are 3 channels running but I cant do it to run them in 4 chanell with same frequency. After hours of tweaking and trying RE5 started to restart at post 00 no matter I set in BIOS via safe boot. I thought my CPU is dead. Then I put back old Corsairs and everything works fine and smooth like before.
> 
> VBIOS 1601
> RE5
> 5930K @ 4.5GHz LLC 7, 1.312V
> 
> Is it possible that those new TridentZs are faulty?
> 
> Thanks for any suggestions


No, they are not faulty. You are failing training, check with Aida what chip are on the TridentZ (should be samsung), then in bios load a profile samy 3200 and put the stock 16-18-18-38 timing to begin with.
Put on some screen of your bios here if you can, like the Dram timings page and the main extreme tweaker page where you have the cpu/cache/ram voltage. You might need to adjust the system agent voltage to make the kit work.
BTW, you should try the bios 1701, it's better than the 1601 for DRAM. I was able to run at 3200Mhz 15-16-16 instead of 16-16-16 on my HyperX with it.


----------



## sperson1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joe-Gamer*
> 
> Oh sorry, is this ok?


No need to be sorry







and J batch I heard those are the good batches


----------



## Joe-Gamer

Ah perfect thanks, got the motherboard coming tomorrow, hopefully I'll see if it all works Saturday night


----------



## Elkim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> No, they are not faulty. You are failing training, check with Aida what chip are on the TridentZ (should be samsung), then in bios load a profile samy 3200 and put the stock 16-18-18-38 timing to begin with.
> Put on some screen of your bios here if you can, like the Dram timings page and the main extreme tweaker page where you have the cpu/cache/ram voltage. You might need to adjust the system agent voltage to make the kit work.
> BTW, you should try the bios 1701, it's better than the 1601 for DRAM. I was able to run at 3200Mhz 15-16-16 instead of 16-16-16 on my HyperX with it.


Yes, now when you know, that I bought Samsungs and they are not build for tight timing, I know wheres the burried dog. I was trying to make it tight, thats it. Also, I noticed 1701 in Chinos signature so I'am going to flash and try.

Btw, is it true that its better to use 125MHz strap when OC mems above 3000MHz?


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elkim*
> 
> Yes, now when you know, that I bought Samsungs and they are not build for tight timing, I know wheres the burried dog. I was trying to make it tight, thats it. Also, I noticed 1701 in Chinos signature so I'am going to flash and try.
> 
> Btw, is it true that its better to use 125MHz strap when OC mems above 3000MHz?


So they are working fine at stock timing then, give the voltage a bump and see how they do. Samsung and hynix IC haven't the same sub timing to achieve same speed, see how is the transfer rate with Aida memory bench.

No, for 3200 you'd better go for strap 100, in fact.

I was planning on getting the TridentZ like yours (or 32GB variant), but since my HyperX Predator are doing well, I delayed that as I didn't want to spend more money in computer hardware this year.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

holy marc,







three 5960x' and j batches to boot. You must have two television sets in the house too like on the back to the future.


----------



## hornedfrog86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> Yes, full, correct, performance in 1.60.
> 
> Any remotely recent LINPACK test (LinX, IBT, or the raw binaries straight from Intel), should run best with only one thread per core, but you should _not_ have to actually disable HT to show this. HT is not supposed to have any impact at all if unless threads are actually scheduled to both logical cores on one physical core. Firmware 1.63B and earlier (at least back to 1.4) reflect this. Six threads at a given clock speed deliver identical performance on a six core part, regardless of whether HT is enabled or disabled.
> 
> Something ASRock did around firmware 1.63D must have altered how core resources were allocated, timed, or scheduled, once clock speeds deviated from Auto. Full performance in demanding apps is impossible to achieve _unless_ both logical cores are loaded. I noticed it in LINPACK and dismissed it as some sort of Windows scheduling/power update, but then I noticed it other tests when I was benching the difference in memory timings, which led me to test more things, and find more cases where it was noticeable.
> 
> I still need to test HPET on these working firmwares, but HPET was doing some crazy stuff on the newer ones. I could run a multi-threaded WinRAR bench, get ~18k KB/s then when tested single threaded performance I'd get some thing like 950KB/s...with HPET off the multithreaded score stayed exactly the same but the single threaded performance was over 2500KB/s.
> 
> Not entirely sure how these phenomena are related, but their existence is demonstrable and repeatable. I'm going to send ASRock a report, hopefully they will adjust or revert whatever change caused these issues, while still keeping to compatibility fixes of recent firmware. I have 1.63B running well now, but it requires some silly workarounds...it's good thing my keyboard is plugged into a PS/2 port.


How's it going? Have you tested this with the 2.00 BIOS? Many thanks.


----------



## Elkim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> No, they are not faulty. You are failing training, check with Aida what chip are on the TridentZ (should be samsung), then in bios load a profile samy 3200 and put the stock 16-18-18-38 timing to begin with.
> Put on some screen of your bios here if you can, like the Dram timings page and the main extreme tweaker page where you have the cpu/cache/ram voltage. You might need to adjust the system agent voltage to make the kit work.
> BTW, you should try the bios 1701, it's better than the 1601 for DRAM. I was able to run at 3200Mhz 15-16-16 instead of 16-16-16 on my HyperX with it.


Well, it seems they're faulty after all, two of four stick won't post when they're plugged as single in primary slot.


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elkim*
> 
> Well, it seems they're faulty after all, two of four stick won't post when they're plugged as single in primary slot.


Even at JEDEC speed? if that's it then yeah, bummer. :/


----------



## doza

dont know if i posted my batch nr. and serial for those who collect that kind of info , but here it is:

S/N : 2W43800......
Batch#: L452C098

odd thing with these new M.73 Beta is that i appear to be stable with 1.240v (ratio 45x), i did try 45x 1.25v+ before on last official M.6 Bios but i did notice some sound glitches in games that i had before in past( was related due to unstable overclock) so i was tottaly fine with 4.3ghz and 1.170v. I did stress test it with Aida64 FPU Test (been using only that for stability test in past, and it showed to be reliable stress test for me).


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> Same.
> What voltages are you using for 4.5Ghz, I had to use 1.3v.
> Plus I had to roll back my BIOS, MSI released a new one for the Gaming 7 board, it for no explainable reason increased idle/load temps by 5c, same overclock setting ([email protected] for OCCT).
> Idling at core package 35c, new BIOS was 40c, voltages were the same so I don't know.


I'm using 1.248v for 4.5Ghz. It crashed after 8 min of OCCT and overheats with IBT's more stressful modes, but otherwise seems ok.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> If you guys are still collecting data points based on batch# here is 1 of 3 (same batch) J520B350 and it is the top most cpu in the photo (Haven't tested the two bottom cpu yet)


Wow, nice one! My 5820k is from malaysian batch J520B908 but its not so golden like that one you have.


----------



## sperson1

since i am new to OC what are the benefits of OC cpu cache? I mean i have my cpu cores and cache both at 4.5 @ 1.26v


----------



## ssateneth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elkim*
> 
> Hello guys,
> 
> I recieved my new G.Skill TridenZ today. Its F4-3200C16QTZB.
> 
> Problem is, that there is "chanell drops" no matter what I do. With my old Corsairs LPX Vengeance, I can run them @ 3000MHz 14-14-15-28 1T 1.45V a all 4 chanells running.
> 
> With those new G.Skills, I have a problems I just cant understand. The more tight timings I set for 3000MHz the less channels are in operation. For example, if I set 14-15-15-32 there are only 2 chanells running. If I set 15-15-15-32 there are 3 channels running but I cant do it to run them in 4 chanell with same frequency. After hours of tweaking and trying RE5 started to restart at post 00 no matter I set in BIOS via safe boot. I thought my CPU is dead. Then I put back old Corsairs and everything works fine and smooth like before.
> 
> VBIOS 1601
> RE5
> 5930K @ 4.5GHz LLC 7, 1.312V
> 
> Is it possible that those new TridentZs are faulty?
> 
> Thanks for any suggestions


Your channel drops are not the fault of the RAM. Haswell-E can be tough to get all channels at such a high speed. The thing that turns off channels is DRAM Training. if you have an option in your bios to set that to 'ignore', it should allow all 4 channels to pop up, but it also may not POST. Basically it is turning off certain channels (ram sticks) if it cannot withstand the load put to them during POST. System agent volt and cache/ring voltage may need to be tinkered. Machine hard locks can occur due to weakness with the system agent (memory controller). I have one 5960x that simply would not post with all ram channels active @ 3000mhz, but worked fine at 2666. I got a new 5960x from siliconlottery and instantly all 4 sticks worked fine @ 3000.


----------



## Elkim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssateneth*
> 
> Your channel drops are not the fault of the RAM. Haswell-E can be tough to get all channels at such a high speed. The thing that turns off channels is DRAM Training. if you have an option in your bios to set that to 'ignore', it should allow all 4 channels to pop up, but it also may not POST. Basically it is turning off certain channels (ram sticks) if it cannot withstand the load put to them during POST. System agent volt and cache/ring voltage may need to be tinkered. Machine hard locks can occur due to weakness with the system agent (memory controller). I have one 5960x that simply would not post with all ram channels active @ 3000mhz, but worked fine at 2666. I got a new 5960x from siliconlottery and instantly all 4 sticks worked fine @ 3000.


Thing is, my Corsairs runs @ 3000MHz CL14 for a long time without any BSOD or POST problem with training on. If CPU memory controller can handle those, why it shouldnt handle TridentZ's at the same speed. They ran few times at XMP 3200, CPUZ showed quad-chan, memtweakit just 3 or two, or so. If it posts, its unstable like hell and random. It also passed 3000MHz at tight timings SUPERPI 32M with fine result and then it doesnt...

I was worried that there might be a problem with CPU memory controller but with Corsair stick, everything is rock stable solid hard. Then I tryied all sticks one by one in first primary DIMM slot. Two stick made tru post to OS, 3rd got POST code 53 a 4th bF...


----------



## Silent Scone

Increase DRAM voltage by 20mv to 30mv at the frequency and timings the issue is being experienced at and see if the problem persists.


----------



## casier

Hello everybody,

I've been experiencing a very strange problem for few weeks now, and didn't manage to find any solution. To be as clear a possible, I would say that when I launch a game (namely GTA 5), my 5960X (on X99 Deluxe) runs perfectly at 3GHz for few minutes, and then, I don't know why, switch to 1.2GHz and never comes back to 3GHz again. As you can imagine, the consequence is instantly visible : framrate drops from 60fps to 20-25fps, and the 290 GPU is no longer able to be 100% used...

I don't have any way to make it go back to 3GHz except to reboot the computer... (even with OCCT, the CPU doest go upper than 1.2GHz). I checked a lot of things : this does not seems to be linked to temperatures (as they never exceed 55° when the problem happens...), I tried to disable the boost thing in my BIOS, I also tried to disable speedstep and even C-step states, same results, it starts at its native frequency and then drops to 1.2Ghz and never go back again... Also tested another PSU when having a Q-Code 00 (after rebooting to recover the original frequency...), it didn't fix it, so I guess the PSU is not concerned by the frequency drop neither...

After that 1.2 Ghz stuck, when I restart the computer, the boot is hard to get : lot of blackscreens at boot (Q-CODE 00 - Not used ! - or 79, for example), until it decides to boot again ; sometimes it says that "overclocking failed" (I guess this is normal as the BIOS must have detected this strange 1.2GHz thing or something like that...). More even strange : I don't think I had this problem previously (I think I would have noticed this horrible frame drop before, and same when I used OCCT to test a bit OC...), this started few ways ago, after some weeks of unactivity, so I cannot remember when excalty it happened and why (if there is a reason linked to me...)

I'm quite frustrated and I really have NO IDEA what to test and what it is about. I'm pretty sure this 1.2GHz thing is a kind of security thing (because it is always 1.2GHz, this is not random !), and someone who really knows how those MB and CPU work can understand what's going on, I guess... If any of you have some suggestions, I would be glad to read it...

Thanks !


----------



## tux1989

Is 1.2volt's for VCCSA too much ?
Also is 1.3volts for cache too much ?
And i have very wierd problem with my memory.
If i use 100 strap and 3000Mhz i've got 23Mb Read and 17Mb Copy
If i use 125 strap and 3000Mhz i've got 65Mb Read and 71Mb Copy
But 3200 works perfect


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> If you guys are still collecting data points based on batch# here is 1 of 3 (same batch) J520B350 and it is the top most cpu in the photo (Haven't tested the two bottom cpu yet:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Lol- that's offthehook. Let us know the final on binning those three!
(you know, there are help centers for that affliction







)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Actually not every thing the temp still high with any OC I try 4.2ghz 1.17v and hit 80c in Cinebench.. lol
> I think its need time for better temp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit : My bank will burn.. lol
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


So, going to finally build a custom water loop and loose the AIO? ... a 5930K will not run cooler you know.








IMO - there's only 2 HW-Es worth buying... the 5820K and the 5960X. the 'tweener 5930K, unless you REALLY need the extra PCIe lanes will not buy anything over a (good) 5820K. just my


----------



## tommi6o

There seems to be some truth in the 2W 5820Ks. First try 1.25v @ 4.5ghz. I ran Cinebench R15 multiple times without any issues. Last chip wouldn't even boot with 1.25v @ 4.5ghz. It's time to lower the voltage (up the frequency I mean







)


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> IMO - there's only 2 HW-Es worth buying... the 5820K and the 5960X. the 'tweener 5930K, unless you REALLY need the extra PCIe lanes will not buy anything over a (good) 5820K. just my


Lol, you're actually the first person I've seen that doesn't kiss right up to the 5930K as the holy grail of PCIe lanes. Massive ripoff vs. the 5820K,









Also @Mr-Dark, those temps are crazy for 1.17V. I run my 5820K at 1.24V (we have the same cooler I think? H110i GT?) and in Cinebench get a max core temp of 75C. Your block might need repasting, maybe the Corsair TIM has degraded?


----------



## tommi6o

I can't believe this crap. This is my third Gigabyte X99 UD4P. At first everything was working fine. Then I tried the 4.5ghz @1.25v oc. I ran Cinebench multiple times, no issues. Then I ran 3DMark Fire strike Ultra no problems. A minute after the Fire strike finished I got a blue screen even though my pc was just idling. Now it won't even boot with my ram set to 1.2v 2666mhz while 10 minutes ago I could run stress tests with the same damn settings


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *casier*
> 
> Hello everybody,
> 
> I've been experiencing a very strange problem for few weeks now, and didn't manage to find any solution. To be as clear a possible, I would say that when I launch a game (namely GTA 5), my 5960X (on X99 Deluxe) runs perfectly at 3GHz for few minutes, and then, I don't know why, switch to 1.2GHz and never comes back to 3GHz again. As you can imagine, the consequence is instantly visible : framrate drops from 60fps to 20-25fps, and the 290 GPU is no longer able to be 100% used...
> 
> I don't have any way to make it go back to 3GHz except to reboot the computer... (even with OCCT, the CPU doest go upper than 1.2GHz). I checked a lot of things : this does not seems to be linked to temperatures (as they never exceed 55° when the problem happens...), I tried to disable the boost thing in my BIOS, I also tried to disable speedstep and even C-step states, same results, it starts at its native frequency and then drops to 1.2Ghz and never go back again... Also tested another PSU when having a Q-Code 00 (after rebooting to recover the original frequency...), it didn't fix it, so I guess the PSU is not concerned by the frequency drop neither...
> 
> After that 1.2 Ghz stuck, when I restart the computer, the boot is hard to get : lot of blackscreens at boot (Q-CODE 00 - Not used ! - or 79, for example), until it decides to boot again ; sometimes it says that "overclocking failed" (I guess this is normal as the BIOS must have detected this strange 1.2GHz thing or something like that...). More even strange : I don't think I had this problem previously (I think I would have noticed this horrible frame drop before, and same when I used OCCT to test a bit OC...), this started few ways ago, after some weeks of unactivity, so I cannot remember when excalty it happened and why (if there is a reason linked to me...)
> 
> I'm quite frustrated and I really have NO IDEA what to test and what it is about. I'm pretty sure this 1.2GHz thing is a kind of security thing (because it is always 1.2GHz, this is not random !), and someone who really knows how those MB and CPU work can understand what's going on, I guess... If any of you have some suggestions, I would be glad to read it...
> 
> Thanks !


Af first I thought, dropping down to 1.2Ghz should happen when there is no load being put on the cpu. I don't know how cpu intensive gtaV is, but maybe it drops down due to lack of work to do. If you switch to the 'hi performance mode in the power control panel, the clock should never drop down.

But not being abot to reboot? Idk, busted motherboard? Not that I know what this really means but, Code 79 is "CSM Initialization" and CSM means Compatibility Support Mode.


----------



## Silent Scone

Once I started tidying I found it hard to stop. Decided to take the 1080 into the garage to drain and clear out the dust. Quick disconnects make life so much easier.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Once I started tidying I found it hard to stop. Decided to take the 1080 into the garage to drain and clear out the dust. Quick disconnects make life so much easier.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


hose down the rad fins?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Lol, you're actually the first person I've seen that doesn't kiss right up to the 5930K as the holy grail of PCIe lanes. Massive ripoff vs. the 5820K,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also @Mr-Dark, those temps are crazy for 1.17V. I run my 5820K at 1.24V (we have the same cooler I think? H110i GT?) and in Cinebench get a max core temp of 75C. Your block might need repasting, maybe the Corsair TIM has degraded?


at least on the rampage, 40 lanes seems to help if you're running SLI with a PCIe SDD + an M.2 drive...


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> hose down the rad fins?
> at least on the rampage, 40 lanes seems to help if you're running SLI with a PCIe SDD + an M.2 drive...


Exactly. I don't see the point personally in running a glorified workstation if you can't even make full use of the platform, but the price point is fairly distinct

And no I didn't, used the compressor lol.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tommi6o*
> 
> I can't believe this crap. This is my third Gigabyte X99 UD4P. At first everything was working fine. Then I tried the 4.5ghz @1.25v oc. I ran Cinebench multiple times, no issues. Then I ran 3DMark Fire strike Ultra no problems. A minute after the Fire strike finished I got a blue screen even though my pc was just idling. Now it won't even boot with my ram set to 1.2v 2666mhz while 10 minutes ago I could run stress tests with the same damn settings


Ignoring "kick in" time, there are a number of reasons why that would happen. Mainly, 2666MHz is difficult to achieve on a BCLK strap of 100 (ignore this if you're at 125MHz). Another reason is inadequate VCCIN or Vcore. Any C-States lower than C2 (that means deeper sleep, i.e. C3 onwards) can cause ramping issues.

Wanna' know the funny thing about RAM? I could run Linux stressapptest perfectly fine with tight timings, but Windows is immediately unstable with those timings *and* my XMP preset. I had to loosen the primaries up before I could even run Windows past the bootloader. Surprisingly Windows 10 is made of bulletproof armour, no core files are corrupt, even after my 50+ power unplugs. BIOS makes a *huge* difference with RAM stability. On my old BIOS, Windows was stable with timings 14-16-17-40 CR1 1.35V 3200MHz. With 2001 (if it ain't broke, yadda yadda) I have to run 17-19-19-42 CR2 at 1.40V 3200MHz. Woooooah massive change. Not really - Intel CPUs benefit more from frequency, but that's besides the point. Sometimes, the RAM is the most obvious culprit, try setting it to 2400MHz and giving it a little extra juice (1.35V is safe on everything as long as you have case fans).

When testing stability, always only change one variable at a time. I usually set the core clock first, run my rig for a whole week, the move onto cache OC. Finally I mess around with RAM. I use my laptop for any business work or mission critical data, so I can afford to have my rig randomly lock up when driving over someone elses' car in my Insurgent then the game locks up and the audio goes "durrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr". If you can't do that, I recommend running 4 hours of h.265 stress test (I use handbrake to do that with the fast preset on a 4K movie file), coupled with HCI memtest up to 250% (IMHO anything before 250% will cause Windows to lock up easily, anything past that-ish should just give app crashes). Finally, just play video games and watch movies, etc. Normal use. Also, always set VCCIN to 1.95V with Medium LLC before doing any OCing to factor out VCCIN. Only lower VCCIN after everything else is stable.

I use Prime95 large FFT to judge general system stability. If less than half the worker threads fail in one hour, I call it good to go, assuming it passes everything else. What can I say? I like to live dangerously.


----------



## Silent Scone

I've not once witnessed that with Stress App on any system. It is however, possible to complete several laps of GSAT with fairly unstable uncore due to how good GSAT is at isolating memory


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I've not once witnessed that with Stress App on any system. It is however, possible to complete several laps of GSAT with fairly unstable uncore due to how good GSAT is at isolating memory


Cache is definitely stable, its done the same thing when uncore was locked to stock and also min-max were locked to stock too. No idea why, AiDA cache test succeeded 24 hours constant running, everything succeeded at 2400MHz. As soon as I bumped the kits to XMP, RAM messed up. With the stable RAM timings, cache test has passed 24 hours yet again in AiDA. Very much leads me to believe that Windows seems to do some weird stuff, sfc gave zero errors so I'm out of luck there.









I also bit the bullet and put Linux on a HDD instead of USB, so I guess that eliminates that from the equation. Crazy times eh? Also played with VCCSA, and stock VCCSA seems to be the most stable at 3200MHz.


----------



## tommi6o

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Ignoring "kick in" time, there are a number of reasons why that would happen. Mainly, 2666MHz is difficult to achieve on a BCLK strap of 100 (ignore this if you're at 125MHz). Another reason is inadequate VCCIN or Vcore. Any C-States lower than C2 (that means deeper sleep, i.e. C3 onwards) can cause ramping issues.
> 
> Wanna' know the funny thing about RAM? I could run Linux stressapptest perfectly fine with tight timings, but Windows is immediately unstable with those timings *and* my XMP preset. I had to loosen the primaries up before I could even run Windows past the bootloader. Surprisingly Windows 10 is made of bulletproof armour, no core files are corrupt, even after my 50+ power unplugs. BIOS makes a *huge* difference with RAM stability. On my old BIOS, Windows was stable with timings 14-16-17-40 CR1 1.35V 3200MHz. With 2001 (if it ain't broke, yadda yadda) I have to run 17-19-19-42 CR2 at 1.40V 3200MHz. Woooooah massive change. Not really - Intel CPUs benefit more from frequency, but that's besides the point. Sometimes, the RAM is the most obvious culprit, try setting it to 2400MHz and giving it a little extra juice (1.35V is safe on everything as long as you have case fans).
> 
> When testing stability, always only change one variable at a time. I usually set the core clock first, run my rig for a whole week, the move onto cache OC. Finally I mess around with RAM. I use my laptop for any business work or mission critical data, so I can afford to have my rig randomly lock up when driving over someone elses' car in my Insurgent then the game locks up and the audio goes "durrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr". If you can't do that, I recommend running 4 hours of h.265 stress test (I use handbrake to do that with the fast preset on a 4K movie file), coupled with HCI memtest up to 250% (IMHO anything before 250% will cause Windows to lock up easily, anything past that-ish should just give app crashes). Finally, just play video games and watch movies, etc. Normal use. Also, always set VCCIN to 1.95V with Medium LLC before doing any OCing to factor out VCCIN. Only lower VCCIN after everything else is stable.
> 
> I use Prime95 large FFT to judge general system stability. If less than half the worker threads fail in one hour, I call it good to go, assuming it passes everything else. What can I say? I like to live dangerously.


Now it won't boot with 2133mhz 1.2v and if I get it to boot it crashes at some point. From running perfectly to not running at all has to have a reason why it's happening. I've done a lot of research and it seems like the bios is broken on that board. At first it seems to work perfectly then something seems to be wrong and after a while the system won't even get to the post screen. Happened with all 3 boards so I believe it's causing it. Ram was tested in another system and I even RMA:ed my 5820k to see if that was the culprit but no. I've tried to find a fix but nothing. Also the bios has corrupted twice.

If you find a fix I'll send you a cookie.


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moorhen2*
> 
> That's a first week in January batch, but I wouldn't worry too much about the 2W serial number, means very little in my opinion.


I guess it depends. I've tested several 5960X's, all within close production dates, and the 2W chips win every time. Same for a couple 5820K's.

I had a J513 non 2W and it was bad, tested another J517 and it was bad also, non 2W. My personal J507 2W, and a L513 2W is 4.6 @ < 1.23V

Either way, it all comes down to silicon lottery anyways..


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> I guess it depends. I've tested several 5960X's, all within close production dates, and the 2W chips win every time. Same for a couple 5820K's.
> 
> I had a J513 non 2W and it was bad, tested another J517 and it was bad also, non 2W. My personal J507 2W, and a L513 2W is 4.6 @ < 1.23V
> 
> Either way, it all comes down to silicon lottery anyways..


yeah - it's a lottery, I have a J513, no "2w" and it does pretty well IMO. 4.6 @ 1.25V stable to everything but p95.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Exactly. I don't see the point personally in running a glorified workstation if you can't even make full use of the platform, but the price point is fairly distinct
> 
> And no I didn't, used the compressor lol.


ha - used my compressor once... I sneeze just thinking about it.


----------



## tommi6o

I'll give you guys my final results when I get a new motherboard. I was thinking about the Asus X99 E WS. That should do the job but it's kinda pricey. I can upgrade to broadwell-e when it comes out so it's probably worth it.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tommi6o*
> 
> Now it won't boot with 2133mhz 1.2v and if I get it to boot it crashes at some point. From running perfectly to not running at all has to have a reason why it's happening. I've done a lot of research and it seems like the bios is broken on that board. At first it seems to work perfectly then something seems to be wrong and after a while the system won't even get to the post screen. Happened with all 3 boards so I believe it's causing it. Ram was tested in another system and I even RMA:ed my 5820k to see if that was the culprit but no. I've tried to find a fix but nothing. Also the bios has corrupted twice.
> 
> If you find a fix I'll send you a cookie.


BIOS corruption should never happen due to an unstable OC, even if the brand is some no name generic off world one. The only time BIOS corruption should happen is when writing to the EEPROM, and that only occurs when doing a BIOS update or applying any BIOS settings. Even when applying settings, the BIOS itself should be able to recognise "corrupt settings" and reset all to defaults (this is not the same as "Overclocked failed, press F1). 3 mobos is a mad amount of boards to suffer from that bug.

So lets try setting _every_ setting to stock first. Restore BIOS defaults. Got to only modify core clock, Vcore and VCCIN. Make core clock 4.0GHz, apply 1.25V of Vcore and apply 1.95V of VCCIN. Run with that for a little bit, and if the mobo dies again do a exchange or refund for an ASUS one; see below. VCCSA could be causing an issue if not set to stock also.

I highly recommend and vouch for the X99-S or X99 Deluxe (regional differences mean the X99-S is a EU one). The only issue at present with the X99-S/Deluxe is that the newer BIOS ruin RAM stability. Apart from that, stable as can be. No point blowing all the dollars on a X99-E WS unless you have a Quad SLI setup or a datacenter HDD setup.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> BIOS corruption should never happen due to an unstable OC, even if the brand is some no name generic off world one. The only time BIOS corruption should happen is when writing to the EEPROM, and that only occurs when doing a BIOS update or applying any BIOS settings. Even when applying settings, the BIOS itself should be able to recognise "corrupt settings" and reset all to defaults (this is not the same as "Overclocked failed, press F1). 3 mobos is a mad amount of boards to suffer from that bug.
> 
> So lets try setting _every_ setting to stock first. Restore BIOS defaults. Got to only modify core clock, Vcore and VCCIN. Make core clock 4.0GHz, apply 1.25V of Vcore and apply 1.95V of VCCIN. Run with that for a little bit, and if the mobo dies again do a exchange or refund for an ASUS one; see below. VCCSA could be causing an issue if not set to stock also.
> 
> I highly recommend and vouch for the X99-S or X99 Deluxe (regional differences mean the X99-S is a EU one). The only issue at present with the X99-S/Deluxe is that the newer BIOS ruin RAM stability. Apart from that, stable as can be. No point blowing all the dollars on a X99-E WS unless you have a Quad SLI setup or a datacenter HDD setup.


2001 ruins ram stability?
I find this BIOS more stable than previous one.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> 2001 ruins ram stability?
> I find this BIOS more stable than previous one.


What speed are you running your kit at? I'm using a BCLK strap of 100 and 3200MHz. A few hundred MHz makes a huge difference in terms of stabilising timings with the IMC. Might end up flashing back if I get any hanging in Windows, etc. At the moment I'm fine with the loosened timings, but still a bit of a kicker when the XMP preset isn't fully stable with 1.40V (0.05V extra on top of the XMP 1.35V). Wonder if BW-E IMC is going to be a vast improvement over HW-E or not at this point...


----------



## tommi6o

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> BIOS corruption should never happen due to an unstable OC, even if the brand is some no name generic off world one. The only time BIOS corruption should happen is when writing to the EEPROM, and that only occurs when doing a BIOS update or applying any BIOS settings. Even when applying settings, the BIOS itself should be able to recognise "corrupt settings" and reset all to defaults (this is not the same as "Overclocked failed, press F1). 3 mobos is a mad amount of boards to suffer from that bug.
> 
> So lets try setting _every_ setting to stock first. Restore BIOS defaults. Got to only modify core clock, Vcore and VCCIN. Make core clock 4.0GHz, apply 1.25V of Vcore and apply 1.95V of VCCIN. Run with that for a little bit, and if the mobo dies again do a exchange or refund for an ASUS one; see below. VCCSA could be causing an issue if not set to stock also.
> 
> I highly recommend and vouch for the X99-S or X99 Deluxe (regional differences mean the X99-S is a EU one). The only issue at present with the X99-S/Deluxe is that the newer BIOS ruin RAM stability. Apart from that, stable as can be. No point blowing all the dollars on a X99-E WS unless you have a Quad SLI setup or a datacenter HDD setup.


It won't boot with stock settings. I don't know why it also applies 1.4v dram voltage when set to auto even though it's 1.2v ram.

I was supposed to get the X99 S but Mindfactory doesn't have that board no more. X99 Deluxe is 400€ but I don't need WiFi so that would be just a waste of money. The reasons why I'm looking at the X99 E WS are the PCI-E layout and cpu socket position so I don't need to redo any bends, m.2 slot position, it fits my color scheme (green and black) and the workstation quality of course. Should I pay 20€ more for the USB3.1 version?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> What speed are you running your kit at? I'm using a BCLK strap of 100 and 3200MHz. A few hundred MHz makes a huge difference in terms of stabilising timings with the IMC. Might end up flashing back if I get any hanging in Windows, etc. At the moment I'm fine with the loosened timings, but still a bit of a kicker when the XMP preset isn't fully stable with 1.40V (0.05V extra on top of the XMP 1.35V). Wonder if BW-E IMC is going to be a vast improvement over HW-E or not at this point...


Pretty much all CPU should be capable of 3200mhz with 16GB, your issue with laxing off latency to such a degree seems like a misconfiguration somewhere, or possibly low guardband on the memory kit. The amount you have had to increase CAS over updating the EUFI really not something you should see typically. That is a big difference.


----------



## tommi6o

I decided to open up my cpu block to see if there was any gunk build up. There seems to be some but I don't know what it is. Last time when I looked inside there was nothing. I have to open gpu blocks next.


----------



## Elkim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Even at JEDEC speed? if that's it then yeah, bummer. :/


So, I've decided to give them last another try before sending them to my dealer and guess what, they're running fine @ 3200 MHz XMP on auto timings and voltages. I've suspicion that the problem was SA voltage set to high, because I had it around 1.06V, now I left it on auto which is 0.864V in load and its stable in SuperPI32M at my daily OC which is 4,5GHz/4,0GHz. Or it was some kind of comeon bug.

Now about DDR 4 overclocking. I found Splave's article about tweaking RTL's and IOL's but I'am not sure I undestrand it. Should I find stable CAS, then tWCL and after and only then tweak RTL's and IOL's? Kimir, my mate, do you have any experience with this and could you help me in this matter?


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Pretty much all CPU should be capable of 3200mhz with 16GB, your issue with laxing off latency to such a degree seems like a misconfiguration somewhere, or possibly low guardband on the memory kit. The amount you have had to increase CAS over updating the EUFI really not something you should see typically. That is a big difference.


I'm using a 32GB kit. Not sure if it is double sided or not. 4 times 8GB sticks. Sammy ICs. I agree that this shouldn't be happening either, but eh, what can I do.









Will probably have a shot at trying to mess about with timings with stock settings on everything; I doubt it's the Core OC, and I'll set cache back to stock. Shouldn't be VCCSA, at least I hope not.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elkim*
> 
> So, I've decided to give them last another try before sending them to my dealer and guess what, they're running fine @ 3200 MHz XMP on auto timings and voltages. I've suspicion that the problem was SA voltage set to high, because I had it around 1.06V, now I left it on auto which is 0.864V in load and its stable in SuperPI32M at my daily OC which is 4,5GHz/4,0GHz. Or it was some kind of comeon bug.
> 
> Now about DDR 4 overclocking. I found Splave's article about tweaking RTL's and IOL's but I'am not sure I undestrand it. Should I find stable CAS, then tWCL and after and only then tweak RTL's and IOL's? Kimir, my mate, do you have any experience with this and could you help me in this matter?


Splave's article is really not aimed at conventional users. These settings can be left in auto when tuning in most if not all kits. Focus on lowering primary timings and aim for command rate 1 at a given frequency, most boards are pretty good at tuning in subsidiary timings and beyond. Adjustment to IOL can be useful on poor ratios, but very little need once on the more recent EUFI revisions, as the boards have these covered.

You can work on seconds if you really feel the need after but these changes take time to test properly if aiming for stability


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tommi6o*
> 
> I decided to open up my cpu block to see if there was any gunk build up. There seems to be some but I don't know what it is. Last time when I looked inside there was nothing. I have to open gpu blocks next.


what coolant are you using? Daaum that's nasty!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elkim*
> 
> So, I've decided to give them last another try before sending them to my dealer and guess what, they're running fine @ 3200 MHz XMP on auto timings and voltages. I've suspicion that the problem was SA voltage set to high, because I had it around 1.06V, now I left it on auto which is 0.864V in load and its stable in SuperPI32M at my daily OC which is 4,5GHz/4,0GHz. Or it was some kind of comeon bug.
> 
> Now about DDR 4 overclocking*. I found Splave's article about tweaking RTL's and IOL*'s but I'am not sure I undestrand it. Should I find stable CAS, then tWCL and after and only then tweak RTL's and IOL's? Kimir, my mate, do you have any experience with this and could you help me in this matter?


Splave is an extreme OC guy as Sconce said, good stuff, but really not for 24/7 day-driver rigs... and not really necessary to get your ram OC'd significantly. Fill out rigbuilder and describe your current bios settings... we can take it from there.


----------



## Kimir

Indeed you shouldn't have to touch the RTL/IOL for daily OC, that's more for efficiency on superPI or extreme memory OC. The guide is for Hynix MFR so I don't know if it apply for Samsung as well.
Since I have MFR, I could look into that, but from the look of it, with just the healthy amount of volt I'm using, it concord to what the guide says.

"Cas 12 with tWCL 9 and IOL 8/8/8/8 makes RTL 51/49/51/49.
Cas 12 with tWCL 9 and IOL 6/8/6/8 makes RTL 49/49/49/49."

Myself with Cas 15 with tWCL 9 and IOL 8/8/8/8 makes RTL 57/55/57/55.



I tried doing 6/8/6/8 and it dropped 3 stick out of 4.








I wouldn't waste time on that for daily use really, use the preset the R5E has is really nice for secondary timings, then set your primary at your preference and see how it goes.


----------



## tommi6o

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> what coolant are you using? Daaum that's nasty!


Pure distilled water. The weird thing is one of my gpu blocks was more restrictive than the other but it was completely clean. What could be causing it then?


----------



## Elkim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> what coolant are you using? Daaum that's nasty!
> Splave is an extreme OC guy as Sconce said, good stuff, but really not for 24/7 day-driver rigs... and not really necessary to get your ram OC'd significantly. Fill out rigbuilder and describe your current bios settings... we can take it from there.


Well, I didn't ask about it for 24/7 settings. I know, what Splace does, but hey, my favourite game is HWB so I got interested in his article. I was just looking for some info how to max TridenZ's performance, thats it. But hey, every point counts and I would like to learn more about OC RAM.

I was using my old Corsair a few hours ago, now I'am glad, that my new TridenZ working. The behavior I was describing was very strange and unussual so I guess, it was some comeon bug because plug-in Corsairs back seems fixed it. So now I'am running at XMP which is 3200MHz 16-18-18-38 2T and at this point I would like to tweak my primary timings for better performance. Settings suggestions are appreciated.

Rigbuilder is filled expect prices








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tommi6o*
> 
> Pure distilled water. The weird thing is one of my gpu blocks was more restrictive than the other but it was completely clean. What could be causing it then?


Low-quality hoses. I have experiences with this when I used cheap hoses from local hardware store. Why kind do you use?


----------



## tommi6o

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elkim*
> 
> Low-quality hoses. I have experiences with this when I used cheap hoses from local hardware store. Why kind do you use?


Primochill primo flex andvanced lrt for soft tubing and some random acrylic for most of the system.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tommi6o*
> 
> Pure distilled water. The weird thing is one of my gpu blocks was more restrictive than the other but it was completely clean. What could be causing it then?


Likely plasticizer (one of the reasons I use and always recommend tygon 2475 - zero leachables). What corrosion inhibitor or additives?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elkim*
> 
> Well, I didn't ask about it for 24/7 settings. I know, what Splace does, but hey, my favourite game is HWB so I got interested in his article. I was just looking for some info how to max TridenZ's performance, thats it. But hey, every point counts and I would like to learn more about OC RAM.
> 
> I was using my old Corsair a few hours ago, now I'am glad, that my new TridenZ working. The behavior I was describing was very strange and unussual so I guess, it was some comeon bug because plug-in Corsairs back seems fixed it. So now I'am running at XMP which is 3200MHz 16-18-18-38 2T and at this point I would like to tweak my primary timings for better performance. Settings suggestions are appreciated.
> 
> Rigbuilder is filled expect prices
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Low-quality hoses. I have experiences with this when I used cheap hoses from local hardware store. Why kind do you use?


^^ this.

regarding ram.. lol - jumping from XMP to RTLs and IOLs may be a bit much for your first foray. Work on getting 1T, tRTP down to 4 and tFAW to 16 (*if the sticks are capable tFAW should be NLT 4x tRTP) and write latency as low as possible to begin with. Be prepared to add 100mV or more to your XMP VDIMM (eg, 1.4-1.5V). Kimir's recommendation is a good one. ID the IC manuf. (AID64 Mobo info, SPD) Enter bios, load a close frequency for the sticks you own, adjust primaries to what you know works at that freq (eg, 16 for a 3200 preset) and try to get that stable to your needs. Then once you have very tight primaries and secondaries.. try tertiary timings.









what's "HWB"?


----------



## Blameless

One of the few differences I've noticed between my SOC Champion and OC Formula with regard to memory OCing (beyond those provided by the OC socket...which is currently disabled) is that the SOC can run ever so slightly tighter IOLs, all other things being equal. Probably has to do with the shorter trace lengths possible with only four DIMM slots.

Been running 6/6/6/6 24/7 with DDR4-2667 since very early on as loosening them at this speed doesn't help anything and these Micron ICs crap out between 2800 and 3000 no matter how much I loosen anything, making my current 2667 CL2 with very tight secondary and tertiary timings the best overall performance I can achieve for anything more than suicide run stable.


----------



## Elkim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tommi6o*
> 
> Pure distilled water. The weird thing is one of my gpu blocks was more restrictive than the other but it was completely clean. What could be causing it then?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Likely plasticizer (one of the reasons I use and always recommend tygon 2475 - zero leachables). What corrosion inhibitor or additives?
> ^^ this.
> 
> regarding ram.. lol - jumping from XMP to RTLs and IOLs may be a bit much for your first foray. Work on getting 1T, tRTP down to 4 and tFAW to 16 (*if the sticks are capable tFAW should be NLT 4x tRTP) and write latency as low as possible to begin with. Be prepared to add 100mV or more to your XMP VDIMM (eg, 1.4-1.5V). Kimir's recommendation is a good one. ID the IC manuf. (AID64 Mobo info, SPD) Enter bios, load a close frequency for the sticks you own, adjust primaries to what you know works at that freq (eg, 16 for a 3200 preset) and try to get that stable to your needs. Then once you have very tight primaries and secondaries.. try tertiary timings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what's "HWB"?


I don't jump from XMP to RTLs and IOLs, I didn't use XMP at all with my old sticks but ye, I hear you. I'am pretty much rookie regarding RAM OC so thank you, for yours suggestions. About ID, yes, they're Samsungs. With my old Corsairs sticks, I just found review with OC and used suggested timings, which worked well. Can you point me to direction where and with what I should start when tweaking primaries? I mean, at the time, I'am at XMP timings, whats the exact process in tightening the timings?

HWB is hwbot.rog


----------



## Desolutional

Sheesh, I've downgraded to 1502 BIOS and the XMP is working out of the box. Which means the next few X99-S BIOS are BAD for my G.Skill kit. No idea why, but they are.

Also that moment when Intel RST nearly destroys your RAID 0 array by messing about with my Windows install. DMDE is a lifesaver.

I guess if it ain't broke don't fix it.


----------



## tommi6o

I'm about to order the new motherboard for my rig. Asus X99-A or Asus X99-E WS.

Vote here
http://strawpoll.me/6134938


----------



## Elkim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Sheesh, I've downgraded to 1502 BIOS and the XMP is working out of the box. Which means the next few X99-S BIOS are BAD for my G.Skill kit. No idea why, but they are.
> 
> Also that moment when Intel RST nearly destroys your RAID 0 array by messing about with my Windows install. DMDE is a lifesaver.
> 
> I guess if it ain't broke don't fix it.


Well, I've made R0 from two 1TB WD Black and every 2nd or 3rd boot the raid array failed. Reset made it work until one bad day, when it didnt.


----------



## Kutalion

Get X99-S, its awesome.


----------



## tommi6o

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kutalion*
> 
> Get X99-S, its awesome.


It's out of stock.

Edit: Just ordered the Asus X99 E-WS USB 3.1 version. Should be here on Friday. If this board is broken like the 3 Gigabyte boards in a row I don't know what to say. Wish me luck!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elkim*
> 
> I don't jump from XMP to RTLs and IOLs, I didn't use XMP at all with my old sticks but ye, I hear you. I'am pretty much rookie regarding RAM OC so thank you, for yours suggestions. About ID, yes, they're Samsungs. With my old Corsairs sticks, I just found review with OC and used suggested timings, which worked well. Can you point me to direction where and with what I should start when tweaking primaries? I mean, at the time, I'am at XMP timings, whats the exact process in tightening the timings?
> 
> HWB is hwbot.rog


lol - the BOT. okay. I play there sometimes too.

enter bios, on the R5E Dram timings sub menu, you will see "Presets". OPen this,m scroll down to samsungs (since your's are the new sammy's, the prests will need adjusting on x99, the TZ are targeted to z170 mostly). select a 3200 preset that you want to try. If you do not wnat to use the voltage listed, load the preset and loosen primaries in accord with your personal voltage limits. Sammy's are very good, but finding a good set of Hynix for this mobo would be ideal. My sammy TZ 3200c16 kit does well on the r5e, but much better on z170 (currently at [email protected] for ~ 2 months now - HCI memtest stable, Benching they do [email protected]).

From your XMP, set 1T add 25mV and boot to windows. Run your testrs and if okay, enter bios, lower to c15-17-17-42-1T and keep adding VDIMM until they post and boot cleanly. It's along story, but tRAS ~ CL+tRTP+tRCD. Lower settings are likely resulting in a timing error correction thast you cannlt see the value substituted by the microcode. (you will come to love the black MEMOK button







). If you drop sticks, adjust VSA.
It seems that with some CPUs, ram OC benefits from one or two notches + on both VCCIOs (1.075V my current CPU for example, my previous one did not need either raised).
It's pretty Edisonian/empirical once you get the basics down... but ram OC never fails to make one humble, especially if stability is desired and not just flash-bench capability.

oh yeah, be sure to have a recent image of your system drives - unlike cpu OC, ram OC can really bork up an OS install.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elkim*
> 
> Well, I've made R0 from two 1TB WD Black and every 2nd or 3rd boot the raid array failed. Reset made it work until one bad day, when it didnt.


until you finish your "experimentation" a mechanical Raid 0 is not how to move forward.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tommi6o*
> 
> I'm about to order the new motherboard for my rig. Asus X99-A or Asus X99-E WS.
> 
> Vote here
> http://strawpoll.me/6134938


How did you arrive at a choice/decision between these two MBs at that are so very different?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> I'm using a 32GB kit. Not sure if it is double sided or not. 4 times 8GB sticks. Sammy ICs. I agree that this shouldn't be happening either, but eh, what can I do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will probably have a shot at trying to mess about with timings with stock settings on everything; I doubt it's the Core OC, and I'll set cache back to stock. Shouldn't be VCCSA, at least I hope not.


Sounds more like signal drift if anything else for that much of a gap. Could well be the difference between completely stable and completely unstable at times. If anything more DRAM voltage will likely help


----------



## tommi6o

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> How did you arrive at a choice/decision between these two MBs at that are so very different?


-Asus
-No WiFi
-M.2 slot in a good position not like on the Deluxe and S
-No nonsense
-Preferably First and Fifth slot for gpus
-Preferably black / gray


----------



## Kimir

Hey @Jpmboy, you've got some screenshot with Aida cache & mem bench with the TridentZ on your X99?


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Sounds more like signal drift if anything else for that much of a gap. Could well be the difference between completely stable and completely unstable at times. If anything more DRAM voltage will likely help


Already pushing 1.4V, how much more can I afford to go assuming the sticks are Double Sided.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Already pushing 1.4V, how much more can I afford to go assuming the sticks are Double Sided.


I've just seen your signature. Are you stable now, or not? You said you were having trouble at XMP - that kit I would imagine is binned primarily if not only for Z170, so more DRAM voltage is almost expected when running on this platform. I'd feel ok using up to 1.45v as a self imposed limit. I run my 4x8 kit at 1.37v for CAS 16-16-16-36-1T 3000.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I've just seen your signature. Are you stable now, or not? You said you were having trouble at XMP - that kit I would imagine is binned primarily if not only for Z170, so more DRAM voltage is almost expected when running on this platform. I'd feel ok using up to 1.45v as a self imposed limit. I run my 4x8 kit at 1.37v for CAS 16-16-16-36-1T 3000.


I'm stable at XMP after downgrading my BIOS to 1502, running an overnight test soon.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Hey @Jpmboy, you've got some screenshot with Aida cache & mem bench with the TridentZ on your X99?


oh - I gotta dig to find 'em... like 2 months ago. gotta look.









seeing your post, I just had to see how 32GB at 3000 would do:


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> I'm stable at XMP after downgrading my BIOS to 1502, running an overnight test soon.


Might find it's ok now then. If not then for those sticks some tuning might be needed on deeper memory settings which I'd personally try to avoid, but you may be more inclined to try if you've the time. Worst case aim for 3000.


----------



## Elkim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> lol - the BOT. okay. I play there sometimes too.
> 
> enter bios, on the R5E Dram timings sub menu, you will see "Presets". OPen this,m scroll down to samsungs (since your's are the new sammy's, the prests will need adjusting on x99, the TZ are targeted to z170 mostly). select a 3200 preset that you want to try. If you do not wnat to use the voltage listed, load the preset and loosen primaries in accord with your personal voltage limits. Sammy's are very good, but finding a good set of Hynix for this mobo would be ideal. My sammy TZ 3200c16 kit does well on the r5e, but much better on z170 (currently at [email protected] for ~ 2 months now - HCI memtest stable, Benching they do [email protected]).
> 
> From your XMP, set 1T add 25mV and boot to windows. Run your testrs and if okay, enter bios, lower to c15-17-17-42-1T and keep adding VDIMM until they post and boot cleanly. It's along story, but tRAS ~ CL+tRTP+tRCD. Lower settings are likely resulting in a timing error correction thast you cannlt see the value substituted by the microcode. (you will come to love the black MEMOK button
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). If you drop sticks, adjust VSA.
> It seems that with some CPUs, ram OC benefits from one or two notches + on both VCCIOs (1.075V my current CPU for example, my previous one did not need either raised).
> It's pretty Edisonian/empirical once you get the basics down... but ram OC never fails to make one humble, especially if stability is desired and not just flash-bench capability.
> 
> oh yeah, be sure to have a recent image of your system drives - unlike cpu OC, ram OC can really bork up an OS install.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> until you finish your "experimentation" a mechanical Raid 0 is not how to move forward.


Thank you for the Preset menu, didn't know about that. I'am sure that somewhere in RE5 BIOS, there is a button to control WMD's







/jk...this board alway suprise me









My DRAM efficiency score just bumped by 10K



Samsung IC's can handle higher voltages and scale up better then Hynix/Micron, right? Guessing from experiences with my 980Ti KPE which has Samsungs. So 1.5V should be ok for daily use, right?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elkim*
> 
> Thank you for the Preset menu, didn't know about that. I'am sure that somewhere in RE5 BIOS, there is a button to control WMD's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /jk...this board alway suprise me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My DRAM efficiency score just bumped by 10K
> 
> 
> 
> Samsung IC's can handle higher voltages and scale up better then Hynix/Micron, right? Guessing from experiences with my 980Ti KPE which has Samsungs. So 1.5V should be ok for daily use, right?


ignore the dram efficiency score - it's meaningless and (over) driven by a couple of fairly low impact timings. Frankly, the AID scores are low for 3200 at those timings - either there is a timing clash or the stability is poor leading to error correction and lost points. 3200c14 should be >75K read, 70K write and 75K copy. Something is wrong.
Scaling is not quite that simple and DDR5 on a 980TIKP is completely unrelated... and be sure to understand that on x99 it's not the ram sticks that are at risk with high vDIMM, it is the CPU IMC which is more likely to go belly up. ... if you are asking about "safe" voltages, you really need to stay close to the manuf spec. any overclock has various risks which you assume responsibility for - *right*? that said, I personally would not run 1.5V on x99 as a 24/7. (i do run 1.455V with 1.475V training voltage on 8 x 4GB sticks as a 24/7... so far no issues - but that's my risk tolerance.)

... lol, as soon as you ask about "safe" my immediate response is: uh-oh. ... smoke 'em (only) if you got 'em









edit: make sure you have a good system-wide image of your rig and download a copy of HCI memtest - run it as the author instructs.


----------



## OG Mega

I just ran prime95 for 15 minutes with an EK Predator 360mm CPU Cooler, and my temps were reaching over 90c.

I shut her down, but I haven't read anything that suggests that 90c on a Haswell-E should be happening.

My Overclock currently is 4.2ghz @ 1.152 volts.

Does anyone have suggestions as to what this could be?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OG Mega*
> 
> I just ran prime95 for 15 minutes with an EK Predator 360mm CPU Cooler, and my temps were reaching over 90c.
> 
> I shut her down, but I haven't read anything that suggests that 90c on a Haswell-E should be happening.
> 
> My Overclock currently is 4.2ghz @ 1.152 volts.
> 
> Does anyone have suggestions as to what this could be?


what cpu?
what idle temp
did you remove the protective plastic film on the block?


----------



## OG Mega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> what cpu?
> what idle temp
> did you remove the protective plastic film on the block?


CPU = 5820k,

IDLE = 38-40ish

Yes definitely removed the protective plastic from the block x)


----------



## ssateneth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OG Mega*
> 
> I just ran prime95 for 15 minutes with an EK Predator 360mm CPU Cooler, and my temps were reaching over 90c.
> 
> I shut her down, but I haven't read anything that suggests that 90c on a Haswell-E should be happening.
> 
> My Overclock currently is 4.2ghz @ 1.152 volts.
> 
> Does anyone have suggestions as to what this could be?


Its not uncommon that you can pull upwards of 450 watts -just through the CPU- if you use prime95 or linpack (any AVX-based stress test) while overclocking, though 250-300 watts is probably about what you are doing, which could be in excess of what your cooler can handle. Plus there is the whole bit where the heat has to transfer from the CPU die to the heatsink/block itself, so you will have an inevitably large temperature delta between CPU die and ambient/coolant temperatures, no matter what cooling solution you apply. Delidding doesn't apply because these CPUs are soldered and not TIM.

Many people will say 'dont use AVX stress test (prime95, linpack, etc), use something else'.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OG Mega*
> 
> CPU = 5820k,
> 
> IDLE = 38-40ish
> 
> Yes definitely removed the protective plastic from the block x)











the idle is high assuming ambient is reasonable - double check that the block is not overtightened, and that the TIM application is okay. lol - don't run p95 until you can run something like x264 or x265 with temps below 70C.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the idle is high assuming ambient is reasonable - double check that the block is not overtightened, and that the TIM application is okay. lol - don't run p95 until you can run something like x264 or x265 with temps below 70C.


Jp

I want to ask about something i see today on my 5820k.. today i just got new thermal paste ( MX4) I clean the cpu with alcohol but i see black color in the center also I can't read any number on the cpu all washed out!

Sound bad right ? this related to strange high temp here ?

I don't think one week @4.7ghz 1.42v + 3 week @4.6ghz 1.375v can kill an HW-E chip ?


----------



## Elkim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> ignore the dram efficiency score - it's meaningless and (over) driven by a couple of fairly low impact timings. Frankly, the AID scores are low for 3200 at those timings - either there is a timing clash or the stability is poor leading to error correction and lost points. 3200c14 should be >75K read, 70K write and 75K copy. Something is wrong.
> Scaling is not quite that simple and DDR5 on a 980TIKP is completely unrelated... and be sure to understand that on x99 it's not the ram sticks that are at risk with high vDIMM, it is the CPU IMC which is more likely to go belly up. ... if you are asking about "safe" voltages, you really need to stay close to the manuf spec. any overclock has various risks which you assume responsibility for - *right*? that said, I personally would not run 1.5V on x99 as a 24/7. (i do run 1.455V with 1.475V training voltage on 8 x 4GB sticks as a 24/7... so far no issues - but that's my risk tolerance.)
> 
> ... lol, as soon as you ask about "safe" my immediate response is: uh-oh. ... smoke 'em (only) if you got 'em
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: make sure you have a good system-wide image of your rig and download a copy of HCI memtest - run it as the author instructs.


Man, I know the risks of overclocking, if not, i'd be asking on safeclock.net or so







Just FYI, my rad is outside so as CPU and GPU conserns, I'am enjoying a little bit of overvolting cos atm I can get my water down to 8°C in load so fo example, I can sustain around 22°C in Unigine Heaven in OC









The MEM OC is something I'am beginning with, so I'am asking around but ofc, I don't have them on water.

So far I tried 4x4 Samsung profile which is 1.5V c14, all 4 chanells went up but I got hard shutdown somewhere at 10. iteration and I couldn't boot up. So I load my previous OC profile which is my regular OC + XMP 3200 and I booted up only with 3 channels up. So I guess my SA voltage ain't enough since I left it on auto this time as I wrote before...


----------



## Silent Scone

8c water, is that with a chiller or SS? I surely hope so lol. Unless you live in an ice box which can't be healthy









EDIT: Rad outside, got you. (Reading fail). Seen a few people use this method, get much condensation?


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> I want to ask about something i see today on my 5820k.. today i just got new thermal paste ( MX4) I clean the cpu with alcohol but i see black color in the center also I can't read any number on the cpu all washed out!
> 
> Sound bad right ? this related to strange high temp here ?
> 
> I don't think one week @4.7ghz 1.42v + 3 week @4.6ghz 1.375v can kill an HW-E chip ?


Oh lawd, did you monitor your temps with the H110 GT when going over 1.25V of Vcore? 1.25V is the limit for the H110i GT, so 1.25V is most certainly a heavy limit providing a temperature of ~75C on the cores. 1.42V will immediately blast up to the throttle limit and beyond. With my H110i GT I was reaching 90C with a Vcore of 1.35V in h264. That is hot and spicy. I wouldn't believe that temp should fry the TIM, but who knows, try scrubbing the black gunk with some more rubbing alcohol.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Jp
> I want to ask about something i see today on my 5820k.. today i just got new thermal paste ( MX4) I clean the cpu with alcohol but i see black color in the center also I can't read any number on the cpu all washed out!
> Sound bad right ? this related to strange high temp here ?
> I don't think one week @4.7ghz 1.42v + 3 week @4.6ghz 1.375v can kill an HW-E chip ?


Daaum! I've never wiped the intel product code off any cpu with alcohol (or even MEK). I don't think temps would affect the Intel branding integrity - and I've heated a few up myself. Where did you get that cpu?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elkim*
> 
> Man, I know the risks of overclocking, if not, i'd be asking on safeclock.net or so
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just FYI, my rad is outside so as CPU and GPU conserns, I'am enjoying a little bit of overvolting cos atm I can get my water down to 8°C in load so fo example, I can sustain around 22°C in Unigine Heaven in OC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The MEM OC is something I'am beginning with, so I'am asking around but ofc, I don't have them on water.
> So far I tried 4x4 Samsung profile which is 1.5V c14, all 4 chanells went up but I got hard shutdown somewhere at 10. iteration and I couldn't boot up. So I load my previous OC profile which is my regular OC + XMP 3200 and I booted up only with 3 channels up. So I guess my SA voltage ain't enough since I left it on auto this time as I wrote before...


Righto. Then why ask about 24/7 "safe" voltages here as you did?








Anyway, you do not need to WC your ram sticks. Good air flow is all you need. Shutdown somewhere at 10 what? If you experience a ram blackout, hit th clrcmos button and let the board flush out before loading a saved profile. VCCSA on x99 is the one rail where more is not necessarily better, you may have to range it to get optimal alignment. Enjoy!


----------



## Elkim

Nah, my rad is just outside on the balcony







Nope, I use Aquaero 6 PRO for regulation linked to water temps so I've set 20°C. But when I need cooling power, I just lower the temps at controllers







Condenzation is fine unless you forgot to bump up temp limit back in idle and go away from PC. It happend to me last winter when I didn't have Aquaero, I just went to have a bath and when I came back, water was everywhere, but hardware wasnt hurt. Just condenzation on loop












These are old photos, I have 3000 industrial Noctuas on the rad atm.

Back to the RAMs OC. After SuperPI 32M which went in fail and hard power off without BSOD, I got only 3 channels UP and increasing VDIMMs and SA voltage doesnt help. I'am still on the 4x4 Samsung c14 1.5V profile just with lowered to 1.45V. Any ideas?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Shutdown somewhere at 10 what? If you experience a ram blackout, hit th clrcmos button and let the board flush out before loading a saved profile. VCCSA on x99 is the one rail where more is not necessarily better, you may have to range it to get optimal alignment. Enjoy!


Ment 10. iteration at Superpi 32M


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> 8c water, is that with a chiller or SS? I surely hope so lol. Unless you live in an ice box which can't be healthy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Rad outside, got you. (Reading fail). Seen a few people use this method, *get much condensation?*


Only a worry in the UK.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elkim*
> 
> Nah, my rad is just outside on the balcony
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, I use Aquaero 6 PRO for regulation linked to water temps so I've set 20°C. But when I need cooling power, I just lower the temps at controllers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Condenzation is fine unless you forgot to bump up temp limit back in idle and go away from PC. It happend to me last winter when I didn't have Aquaero, I just went to have a bath and when I came back, water was everywhere, but hardware wasnt hurt. Just condenzation on loop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are old photos, I have 3000 industrial Noctuas on the rad atm.
> 
> Back to the RAMs OC. After SuperPI 32M which went in fail and hard power off without BSOD, I got only 3 channels UP and increasing VDIMMs and SA voltage doesnt help. I'am still on the 4x4 Samsung c14 1.5V profile just with lowered to 1.45V. Any ideas?
> *Ment 10. iteration at Superpi 32M*


If it fails SPi32M - it's REALLY an unstable group of ram settings.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Oh lawd, did you monitor your temps with the H110 GT when going over 1.25V of Vcore? 1.25V is the limit for the H110i GT, so 1.25V is most certainly a heavy limit providing a temperature of ~75C on the cores. 1.42V will immediately blast up to the throttle limit and beyond. With my H110i GT I was reaching 90C with a Vcore of 1.35V in h264. That is hot and spicy. I wouldn't believe that temp should fry the TIM, but who knows, try scrubbing the black gunk with some more rubbing alcohol.


My H110I GT is fine @1.42v in games i see 70c max but after changing my motherboard from MSI Gaming 7 to Deluxe my temp went up









Now I see 60c at stock and with any small OC the temp hit 75c in Cinebench! also the water temp inside the H110I GT match cpu temp now 32c idle and 48c after 5m stress








Quote:


> Daaum! I've never wiped the intel product code off any cpu with alcohol (or even MEK). I don't think temps would affect the Intel branding integrity - and I've heated a few up myself. Where did you get that cpu?


I mean the numbers on the IHS ( 5820k & 3.3ghz & and batch ) now they washed out can't read them + black color in the center









that chip from amazon ( external seller )


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> My H110I GT is fine @1.42v in games i see 70c max but after changing my motherboard from MSI Gaming 7 to Deluxe my temp went up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I see 60c at stock and with any small OC the temp hit 75c in Cinebench! also the water temp inside the H110I GT match cpu temp now 32c idle and 48c after 5m stress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mean the numbers on the IHS ( 5820k & 3.3ghz & and batch ) now they washed out can't read them + black color in the center
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that chip from amazon ( external seller )


yeah - the Intel Branding is what I was thinking (serial# etc on the IHS). Baffling as to why the temps have increased so much (or at all). It's gotta be something with the cooler. Do you happen to have a spare NH-D14 laying around?


----------



## Blameless

Solvents won't remove the lettering unless you've got some sort of cheap counterfeit, but frequent mounting of coolers, or a lot of thermal cycling with abrasive TIMs probably can.

The labeling on the lid is very shallow laser etching and anything that is abrasive to the IHSes nickel plating or that can stain it (the fillers used in quite a few TIMs) can obscure it. The Intel IHS is not even close to smooth; there are lots of tiny voids for fillers to get worked into and most metal or metal oxide fillers appear black on these scales once the binder is gone.


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elkim*
> 
> Nah, my rad is just outside on the balcony
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, I use Aquaero 6 PRO for regulation linked to water temps so I've set 20°C. But when I need cooling power, I just lower the temps at controllers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Condenzation is fine unless you forgot to bump up temp limit back in idle and go away from PC. It happend to me last winter when I didn't have Aquaero, I just went to have a bath and when I came back, water was everywhere, but hardware wasnt hurt. Just condenzation on loop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are old photos, I have 3000 industrial Noctuas on the rad atm.


Haha... that is so awesome


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> Solvents won't remove the lettering *unless you've got some sort of cheap counterfeit,* but frequent mounting of coolers, or a lot of thermal cycling with abrasive TIMs probably can.
> 
> The labeling on the lid is very shallow laser etching and anything that is abrasive to the IHSes nickel plating or that can stain it (the fillers used in quite a few TIMs) can obscure it. The Intel IHS is not even close to smooth; there are lots of tiny voids for fillers to get worked into and most metal or metal oxide fillers appear black on these scales once the binder is gone.


That's why I asked where he got the cpu... maybe a couple of drops of Arctic TIM remover or methyl-ethyl-Ketone would "reveal" the obscured Intel branding?


----------



## HeinrichHimmler

A little "low" voltage play.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> My H110I GT is fine @1.42v in games i see 70c max but after changing my motherboard from MSI Gaming 7 to Deluxe my temp went up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I see 60c at stock and with any small OC the temp hit 75c in Cinebench! also the water temp inside the H110I GT match cpu temp now 32c idle and 48c after 5m stress


That's physically impossible taking thermodynamics into account. 1.42V should be a struggle for even the best of custom loop setups. Our AIOs should be sweating at that voltage. Sounds to me like the MSI Gaming had a buggy sensor to me - might have been masking the underlying problem.


----------



## Blameless

He did say in games. Games are not very CPU intensive and the power that is dissipated (as heat) is a function of voltage multiplied by current. Don't draw much current and even silly high voltages will be reasonably cool...not that reasonably cool will be cold enough to make them last.

That said, chances are the board didn't alter his temps, just the reported TJmax.

My 5820ks show 103C TJmax when installed on my OC Formula, but 92C on my SOC Champion...so the latter board says everything is 11C cooler, when temps are the same. This is why I only pay attention to distance to TJmax...which is all the CPU actually can report anyway.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> That's physically impossible taking thermodynamics into account. 1.42V should be a struggle for even the best of custom loop setups. Our AIOs should be sweating at that voltage. Sounds to me like the MSI Gaming had a buggy sensor to me - might have been masking the underlying problem.


Funny you mentioned that, I have the same Gaming 7 board, after the latest H.B BIOS update I noticed my cpu package temp went up 3 - 5c idle/load, not knowing why I emailed MSI.
Turned out the previous H.A BIOS was reporting the cpu package temps wrong, not the core temps only the package.
Not that I'm seeing temps like Mr-Dark (I have the original H110, not the GT or GTX), but I can't overclock past [email protected] without stupid amounts of voltage, temps never hit 70c when running OCCT either.


----------



## tommi6o

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeinrichHimmler*
> 
> A little "low" voltage play.


How did you get 1400cb with 4.6ghz?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yeah - the Intel Branding is what I was thinking (serial# etc on the IHS). Baffling as to why the temps have increased so much (or at all). It's gotta be something with the cooler. Do you happen to have a spare NH-D14 laying around?


Honestly I have no idea what happen, the coolent temp inside the H110I GT match cpu temp now! also when the cpu temp 80c under stress test the Air coming from the rad is super super cold, sound like poor contact or ?

I don't have spare cooler








Quote:


> Solvents won't remove the lettering unless you've got some sort of cheap counterfeit, but frequent mounting of coolers, or a lot of thermal cycling with abrasive TIMs probably can.
> 
> The labeling on the lid is very shallow laser etching and anything that is abrasive to the IHSes nickel plating or that can stain it (the fillers used in quite a few TIMs) can obscure it. The Intel IHS is not even close to smooth; there are lots of tiny voids for fillers to get worked into and most metal or metal oxide fillers appear black on these scales once the binder is gone.


That's right my 2600k stay at the same thing after 2 year with 4.5ghz OC nothing happen to the numbers, but this 5820k way different








Quote:


> That's physically impossible taking thermodynamics into account. 1.42V should be a struggle for even the best of custom loop setups. Our AIOs should be sweating at that voltage. Sounds to me like the MSI Gaming had a buggy sensor to me - might have been masking the underlying problem.


It's not if you back few page here, you will see how my temp very low even at 4.5ghz 1.34v hottest core is 77c in Asus RB.. but something broken now..


----------



## HeinrichHimmler

tommi6o

High Cache (46) does wonders.3200 ram at cl12 cannot hurt


----------



## tommi6o

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeinrichHimmler*
> 
> tommi6o
> 
> High Cache (46) does wonders.3200 ram at cl12 cannot hurt


Have you disabled any windows services? I'll try cache OCing when I get my new Asus X99-E WS. My HyperX 16gb 1.2v cl 15 2666mhz kit won't go so high but I'll try to tighten those timings.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> It's not if you back few page here, you will see how my temp very low even at 4.5ghz 1.34v hottest core is 77c in Asus RB.. but something broken now..


Oh, I ran my H110 at full pelt and managed to stabilise Realbench at 1.32V at 4.5GHz and was reaching 75C so I guess not lol, I keep forgetting I run my H110i quiet cause otherwise it starts rattling my case. Even so though, 1.42V is a big jump from 1.34V?


----------



## Silent Scone

These AIO should have inline sensors, that way you could see just how inferior they are to a decent custom loop. I'm pretty certain on reasonably overclocked 5960 the water temperature would be in the mid to high 40s on most of the Corsair units.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tommi6o*
> 
> Have you disabled any windows services? I'll try cache OCing when I get my new Asus X99-E WS. My HyperX 16gb 1.2v cl 15 2666mhz kit won't go so high but I'll try to tighten those timings.


you can run an unstable cache OC with R15 - it will rarely crash from a cache OC,


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> My H110I GT is fine @1.42v in games i see 70c max but after changing my motherboard from MSI Gaming 7 to Deluxe my temp went up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I see 60c at stock and with any small OC the temp hit 75c in Cinebench! also the water temp inside the H110I GT match cpu temp now 32c idle and 48c after 5m stress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mean the numbers on the IHS ( 5820k & 3.3ghz & and batch ) now they washed out can't read them + black color in the center
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that chip from amazon ( external seller )


I tought that H110i GT would be a lot better than my H80i GT being a dual fan rad, but as far as you describe it it isn't far better than mine.
I have same water temp after 30 minutes of stressing and pretty much similar temp


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> My H110I GT is fine @1.42v in games i see 70c max but after changing my motherboard from MSI Gaming 7 to Deluxe my temp went up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I see 60c at stock and with any small OC the temp hit 75c in Cinebench! also the water temp inside the H110I GT match cpu temp now 32c idle and 48c after 5m stress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mean the numbers on the IHS ( 5820k & 3.3ghz & and batch ) now they washed out can't read them + black color in the center
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that chip from amazon ( external seller )


I've not played with the one I have here enough really, wasn't aware they came with monitoring for this. 48c water is comical compared to my loop without trying to be disrespectful (it's through no fault of your own obviously), at 22c the water never parts more than 3c from the room temperature. They're great units for those who aren't willing to invest in a full solution, but by no means equal


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tommi6o*
> 
> Have you disabled any windows services? I'll try cache OCing when I get my new Asus X99-E WS. My HyperX 16gb 1.2v cl 15 2666mhz kit won't go so high but I'll try to tighten those timings.


Fury 2666C15 are good clockers, here's eight of them on RVE









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



http://abload.de/image.php?img=3xriks68j7ptu.png


----------



## tommi6o

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> Fury 2666C15 are good clockers, here's eight of them on RVE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://abload.de/image.php?img=3xriks68j7ptu.png


Should I get a second set of them for my rig? I could add them to my motherboard order so I wouldn't need to pay extra for shipping. I probably won't need 32gb ram but atleast it would look good.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I've not played with the one I have here enough really, wasn't aware they came with monitoring for this. 48c water is comical compared to my loop without trying to be disrespectful (it's through no fault of your own obviously), at 22c the water never parts more than 3c from the room temperature. They're great units for those who aren't willing to invest in a full solution, but by no means equal


Lol I've had my loop water go up to 50C (60C is fine by Corsair standards) under sustained load (24hrs HCI) using quiet fans. AIOs and Custom Loops are entirely different beasts with their pros and cons. I chose AIO cause Corsair provide warranty for any system parts damaged from a cooler leak due to the fact that they use conductive water in their loops AFAIK. Custom loop is great if you have the dollars and the time needed to set one up and drain, etc. Both give better temperatures than air, and quieter operation, but custom always beats out AIOs for now due to the better materials in the construction. Copper heatsink is a class above your stock aluminium one. As I do a lot of mobo swapping and case component swapping, I stick to AIO.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I've not played with the one I have here enough really, wasn't aware they came with monitoring for this. 48c water is comical compared to my loop without trying to be disrespectful (it's through no fault of your own obviously), at 22c the water never parts more than 3c from the room temperature. They're great units for those who aren't willing to invest in a full solution, but by no means equal


I beleive something broken now, I doubt the water not travel on the whole rad as the temp jump to 70c after 5sec in Cenebench and the water temp jump with cpu temp..

I remember the water temp around 27c in IDLE and after 2h stress at 1.300v the water temp hit 35c so something broken now... I can't RMA here the unit work just fine but the temp is high








Quote:


> I tought that H110i GT would be a lot better than my H80i GT being a dual fan rad, but as far as you describe it it isn't far better than mine.
> I have same water temp after 30 minutes of stressing and pretty much similar temp


Its better no doubt but my one have problem now. ...


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tommi6o*
> 
> Should I get a second set of them for my rig? I could add them to my motherboard order so I wouldn't need to pay extra for shipping. I probably won't need 32gb ram but atleast it would look good.


If money is not an issue, yes go for it. Besides increased capacity (which you may not need) you get increased bandwidth performance.


----------



## tommi6o

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> If money is not an issue, yes go for it. Besides increased capacity (which you may not need) you get increased bandwidth performance.


Will running 2 sticks per channel affect the OC capabilities and will it be harder for the IMC to handle them?
I'm kinda noob when it comes to RAM overclocking


----------



## tommi6o

Double post


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Lol I've had my loop water go up to 50C (60C is fine by Corsair standards) under sustained load (24hrs HCI) using quiet fans. AIOs and Custom Loops are entirely different beasts with their pros and cons. I chose AIO cause Corsair provide warranty for any system parts damaged from a cooler leak due to the fact that they use conductive water in their loops AFAIK. Custom loop is great if you have the dollars and the time needed to set one up and drain, etc. Both give better temperatures than air, and quieter operation, but custom always beats out AIOs for now due to the better materials in the construction. Copper heatsink is a class above your stock aluminium one. As I do a lot of mobo swapping and case component swapping, I stick to AIO.


Not so much the quality, just insufficient or less radiator space. The EK predator has similar performance, but at least has QDC functionality


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> Fury 2666C15 are good clockers, here's eight of them on RVE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://abload.de/image.php?img=3xriks68j7ptu.png


huh? something ain;t right with the bandwidth in that shot? 600MB of ram?
(I'm probably confused)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Lol I've had my loop water go up to 50C (60C is fine by Corsair standards) under sustained load (24hrs HCI) using quiet fans. AIOs and Custom Loops are entirely different beasts with their pros and cons. I chose AIO cause Corsair provide warranty for any system parts damaged from a cooler leak due to the fact that they use conductive water in their loops AFAIK. Custom loop is great if you have the dollars and the time needed to set one up and drain, etc. Both give better temperatures than air, and quieter operation, but custom always beats out AIOs for now due to the better materials in the construction. Copper heatsink is a class above your stock aluminium one. As I do a lot of mobo swapping and case component swapping, I stick to AIO.


less the quality of materials, more do to with coolant volume/heat capacity. AIOs become not much more than a liquid-filled heat sink pretty quick and really don;t do better than an NH-D14 in my experience (same noise levels too). they do look better than a 1Kg chunk of metal hanging off a MB tho.









oops - ninja'd by Scone.


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tommi6o*
> 
> Will running 2 sticks per channel affect the OC capabilities and will it be harder for the IMC to handle them?
> I'm kinda noob when it comes to RAM overclocking


No. Same timings, same agent voltage (0.95v here).

Aida is cpu bound, no big numbers can be pulled with 2c/2t. I think I have a screenshot somewhere with 8c/16t

Edit: There we go


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## tux1989

Is this is a good results ?

Also how to calculate TRAS and REF Cycle time ?


----------



## HeinrichHimmler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tux1989*
> 
> Is this is a good results ?
> 
> Also how to calculate TRAS and REF Cycle time ?


Nice results.Try ASRock Timing Configurator..Asus is slacking.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Not so much the quality, just insufficient or less radiator space. The EK predator has similar performance, but at least has QDC functionality


I was considering the EK, but after reading the reviews stating that it was only 5C less than the H110i GT in heavy tests, decided it wasn't worth twice the cash. QDC sounds good on paper, but when you're packing a 250W TDP behemoth like the 980 Ti with a 5820K you gotta push that heat quickly. I got the 980 Ti hybrid instead, so not going to have to worry about full cooling... just yet.









I wonder if the tiny integrated pump in the H110i GT is having a worse effect than the 280mm rad? Never really touched custom since the ice box days and that was a LAN event sort of thing. To be perfectly honest I really wanted the EK 360 to be much more lively and more powerful than what was sold at 2x a H110i GT price (minus Corsair's insane warranty). Oh yeah, the H110i GT was £70 on Black Friday too, so in fact, *3x*3x lower price! I get that those copper blocks and nice tubing cost a little more, but surely not that much?


----------



## HeinrichHimmler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tommi6o*
> 
> Have you disabled any windows services? I'll try cache OCing when I get my new Asus X99-E WS. My HyperX 16gb 1.2v cl 15 2666mhz kit won't go so high but I'll try to tighten those timings.


Not worth the effort unless going for records.Good luck with WS









Your ram may be Hynix MFR.3200/3300 may be possible.

This is a good read by splave.
http://overclocking.guide/x99-ddr4-memory-overclocking-guide/


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> No. Same timings, same agent voltage (0.95v here).
> 
> Aida is cpu bound, no big numbers can be pulled with 2c/2t. I think I have a screenshot somewhere with 8c/16t
> 
> Edit: There we go
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


you need to get a z170 and blow the ceiling off ram frequencies.


----------



## Kimir

Splave guide is good, but remember that it's for binning Hynix MFR IC to XOC (cold), don't run 1.65-1.72v on daily usage. Intel recommendation to not damage your IMC overtime is to stay below 1.4v (or was it 1.45v).
I'm toying with mine right now, but I don't feel like pushing to 1.6v+ myself, for the sake of my IMC (I don't care if I kill my predator really, I could get a RMA replacement and have a chance to get AFR with it, if that's any good for X99 lawl :=) )


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> I was considering the EK, but after reading the reviews stating that it was only 5C less than the H110i GT in heavy tests, decided it wasn't worth twice the cash. QDC sounds good on paper, but when you're packing a 250W TDP behemoth like the 980 Ti with a 5820K you gotta push that heat quickly. I got the 980 Ti hybrid instead, so not going to have to worry about full cooling... just yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if the tiny integrated pump in the H110i GT is having a worse effect than the 280mm rad? Never really touched custom since the ice box days and that was a LAN event sort of thing. To be perfectly honest I really wanted the EK 360 to be much more lively and more powerful than what was sold at 2x a H110i GT price (minus Corsair's insane warranty). Oh yeah, the H110i GT was £70 on Black Friday too, so in fact, *3x*3x lower price! I get that those copper blocks and nice tubing cost a little more, but surely not that much?


swiftech is a little closer to corsair in price and closer to ek in QDC


----------



## TheGamer72

Here it is my 5960x... After having an 8320 the difference is brutal.
http://valid.x86.fr/e188ia
Is this a good overclock?
And what is the maximum safe voltage for 24/7 usage??


----------



## DRT-Maverick

My 5960x does a measly 4.3ghz stable TheGamer72. Might be the CPU, it could be the mobo or it might just be that I suck at overclocking. I wish I could hit that all the time. I can do about 4.6GHz but i'm fairly unstable.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRT-Maverick*
> 
> My 5960x does a measly 4.3ghz stable TheGamer72. Might be the CPU, it could be the mobo or it might just be that I suck at overclocking. I wish I could hit that all the time. I can do about 4.6GHz but i'm fairly unstable.


Same with my 5820k ([email protected]), but the guys here still say it's good, because for me that's across 6 cores, and you across 8 cores.
Can do [email protected], but not OCCT stable.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DRT-Maverick*
> 
> My 5960x does a measly 4.3ghz stable TheGamer72. Might be the CPU, it could be the mobo or it might just be that I suck at overclocking. I wish I could hit that all the time. I can do about 4.6GHz but i'm fairly unstable.
> 
> 
> 
> Same with my 5820k ([email protected]), but the guys here still say it's good, because for me that's across 6 cores, and you across 8 cores.
> Can do [email protected], but not OCCT stable.
Click to expand...

4.5 for 1.34 here. For what I need it for (gaming mostly), the 4.3 to 4.5 voltage gain is barely worth the minimal gains I get. Actually, I saw better gains in FO4 when I started clocking the cache and putting a chunky overclock on the ram. You don't have to win the Silicon lottery to get the benefits of overclocking, as core frequency is only a part of the puzzle.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> 4.5 for 1.34 here. For what I need it for (gaming mostly), the 4.3 to 4.5 voltage gain is barely worth the minimal gains I get. Actually, I saw better gains in FO4 when I started clocking the cache and putting a chunky overclock on the ram. You don't have to win the Silicon lottery to get the benefits of overclocking, as core frequency is only a part of the puzzle.


I have 3.3Ghz on my cache, can't really go that high due to not having a OC socket, a few ini tweaks in FO4 and I was able to get it using all 6 cores.
Noticed an increase between 4.3Ghz and 4.5Ghz only in synthetic benchmarks like Cinebench, nothing in day to day usage or gaming.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGamer72*
> 
> Here it is my 5960x... After having an 8320 the difference is brutal.
> http://valid.x86.fr/e188ia
> Is this a good overclock?
> And what is the maximum safe voltage for 24/7 usage??


It's a good OC if it is stable enough for what you do with the rig.


----------



## iNcontroL

On my 5930K I managed to stay stable for 2 hours on Realbench stress test at 4.4 GHz on 1.28v and 1.95v CPU Input Voltage. It's pretty disappointing considering I was Prime95 stable on my Sandybridge at 4.7 GHz and only 1.28v.

I wonder though if changing around the Ringbus Voltage would yield me better results? As of now it took hitting 1.36v to get 4.5 GHz stable for 2 hours which I didn't think was worth it.


----------



## TheGamer72

It's stable in aida so for me it's perfect


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGamer72*
> 
> It's stable in aida so for me it's perfect


----------



## Jpmboy

IS there an updated version of Asrock timing config that can deal with 125 strrap?


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> Same with my 5820k ([email protected]), but the guys here still say it's good, because for me that's across 6 cores, and you across 8 cores.
> Can do [email protected], but not OCCT stable.


I'm back to using my stable [email protected] overclock. [email protected] proved to be unstable and I don't want to up the voltage anymore.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> I'm back to using my stable [email protected] overclock. [email protected] proved to be unstable and I don't want to up the voltage anymore.


Ah shuttup









We've hit 37c here today, so even with the Air Con on temps are higher, I did knock the voltages down to 1.235v, which did an hour of OCCT, I'm sure I could pass a all nighter using AIDA64 with lower voltages, but I like to know the "worst case" scenario is stable..








It's just that anything over 4.3Ghz takes a heck of a lot of voltage to pass the "worst case"


----------



## michael-ocn

3 way wins finally!


----------



## Silent Scone

Now you just have to reason with the odds and stop as much background activity as possible to try instance per core run. Only then can you use the machine for it's purpose. (I'm being sarcastic)


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Splave guide is good, but remember that it's for binning Hynix MFR IC to XOC (cold), don't run 1.65-1.72v on daily usage. Intel recommendation to not damage your IMC overtime is to stay below 1.4v (or was it 1.45v).
> I'm toying with mine right now, but I don't feel like pushing to 1.6v+ myself, for the sake of my IMC (I don't care if I kill my predator really, I could get a RMA replacement and have a chance to get AFR with it, if that's any good for X99 lawl :=) )


What IMC damage at 1.6V+ VDIMM? My 5960X is two weeks short of one year now, sure I would have seen some kind of "damage" by now? Instead, I've run it at up to 2V VDIMM /1.65V daily and the thing still is happy as a clam.


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> IS there an updated version of Asrock timing config that can deal with 125 strrap?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


There is a version 4.0.5 on the z170 board download here, you could give it a try.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> What IMC damage at 1.6V+ VDIMM? My 5960X is two weeks short of one year now, sure I would have seen some kind of "damage" by now? Instead, I've run it at up to 2V VDIMM /1.65V daily and the thing still is happy as a clam.


1.65V Vdimm? Makes my 1.43V to stabilise Z170 binned kits seem paltry, haha. Have you run Linux stressapptest (1 hour) *and* HCI memtest (1200%) to make sure you haven't got any long term damage? I've always been afraid of going over 1.4V of Vdimm, but apparently some real high speed kits now use 1.45V of Vdimm for XMP.


----------



## Joe-Gamer

HI, I think I have a bad chip for overclocking, or my newness to this platform. 1.33v for 4.5ghz seems high compared to everyone elses. I had to bump up the VCCIN and system agent voltage a bit to get it stable as well. X99 PRO 3.1 +5930K


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> 1.65V Vdimm? Makes my 1.43V to stabilise Z170 binned kits seem paltry, haha. Have you run Linux stressapptest (1 hour) *and* HCI memtest (1200%) to make sure you haven't got any long term damage? I've always been afraid of going over 1.4V of Vdimm, but apparently some real high speed kits now use 1.45V of Vdimm for XMP.


I haven't stressed my 5960X to death and I don't plan to do so. If something were wrong with it I'd notice either in instability during daily use or in decreasing stability / clocks on memory when running at the edge of stability. Neither of which has happened.

On 1150 I did subject my 4790k to 21hrs of prime95 torture after one year while having it exposed to countless hours of 2.0V+ VDIMM and up to 2.4V in the mean time, guess what, it runs like day one.

I'm not saying you can't kill a Haswell IMC, plenty of people managed to do so without going over spec VDIMM. The cause for that just might be somewhere else


----------



## mus1mus

Ohh well.

1.65 VDIMM for 24/7? At what speed do you need to run your system at that Voltage?

Anyone has popcorns?


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Anyone has popcorns?


There's enough Doritos in your picture for all of us


----------



## mus1mus

Haha.

Seriously dude. What clocks did you achieve at those Voltages?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Haha.
> 
> Seriously dude. What clocks did you achieve at those Voltages?


Aero is a 0.1%er when it comes to ram voltage. He is the ONLY guy claiming 24/7 stable ram using 1.6+ volts. Benching, sure. As a day-driver voltage? He's the outlier.


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Haha.
> 
> Seriously dude. What clocks did you achieve at those Voltages?


3200C12 daily / 3333C12 for benching. With Hynix memory there's a couple constraints when it comes to CL/clock rate/ voltage. At C15 voltage tolerance is at around 1.4V, at C12 they happily take 1.7V. In other words: Stupid overvolting doesn't get you anywhere


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> 1.65V Vdimm? Makes my 1.43V to stabilise Z170 binned kits seem paltry, haha. Have you run Linux stressapptest (1 hour) *and* HCI memtest (1200%) to make sure you haven't got any long term damage? I've always been afraid of going over 1.4V of Vdimm, but apparently some real high speed kits now use 1.45V of Vdimm for XMP.


I see my suggestion worked for you then lol


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joe-Gamer*
> 
> HI, I think I have a bad chip for overclocking, or my newness to this platform. 1.33v for 4.5ghz seems high compared to everyone elses. I had to bump up the VCCIN and system agent voltage a bit to get it stable as well. X99 PRO 3.1 +5930K


That is not bad, maybe slightly less than average. I am in the same boat, don't sweat it, a 4.5 Haswell-E is a beast of a chip...


----------



## tommi6o

Mindfactory ran out of Asus X99-E WS boards so I had to change it to a Asus X99-A. I also got a second kit of FuryX cl15 2666mhz ram. Maybe I should have gone with these earlier as it's still 100€ cheaper and I'll get the same performance. Only the PCI-E slot spacing is worse than on the E WS. Let's hope they won't run out of these boards also


----------



## tommi6o

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joe-Gamer*
> 
> HI, I think I have a bad chip for overclocking, or my newness to this platform. 1.33v for 4.5ghz seems high compared to everyone elses. I had to bump up the VCCIN and system agent voltage a bit to get it stable as well. X99 PRO 3.1 +5930K


May I ask you why did you get the Asus X99 PRO over the X99-A? Are you using WiFi because that's the only difference I noticed between those two boards.


----------



## st0necold

Guys going to start OCing with my h110i gt.

I have a quick question though... I've been wanting to ask this as I've searched google to no avail.

Can someone tell me why sometimes my max CPU clock on one or 2 of the cores is slightly lower than the others? *Core #2's Max and #6's is .2 behind the others*


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

HWInfo will give core clock, utilization, and temp. It's not unusual to see quite a difference in core utilization, and hence temps, during tasks.


----------



## st0necold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> HWInfo will give core clock, utilization, and temp. It's not unusual to see quite a difference in core utilization, and hence temps, during tasks.


thanks for that bro!


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Those temps look really good IMHO, you're 30° from where I'd even start to worry


----------



## Joe-Gamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tommi6o*
> 
> May I ask you why did you get the Asus X99 PRO over the X99-A? Are you using WiFi because that's the only difference I noticed between those two boards.


Theres not much difference, I think the pcie layout is different and the on board wi fi as you said. Theres a few changes and features different as well, I did buy it for the WiFi and it had good reviews etc. Mainly use Ethernet but its useful.


----------



## Joe-Gamer

What would be a safe cut off voltage for the 5930k? 4.6ghz 1.34v core, 1.2v system agent, 1.92v vccin. 3.4ghz cache (will oc further) on auto atm.


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joe-Gamer*
> 
> Theres not much difference, I think the pcie layout is different and the on board wi fi as you said. Theres a few changes and features different as well, I did buy it for the WiFi and it had good reviews etc. Mainly use Ethernet but its useful.


I got the pro board too, for the radios. The wifi is convenient, i used it while setting up the system before plugging into ethernet. And I think sometime in the next 5 years there probably will be a decent use for bluetooth.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joe-Gamer*
> 
> What would be a safe cut off voltage for the 5930k? 4.6ghz 1.34v core, 1.2v system agent, 1.92v vccin. 3.4ghz cache (will oc further) on auto atm.


I wouldn't go any higher with VCore for a daily overclock. Are you sure your set up requires 1.2 SA? That is mighty high...are you running 64 GB or 3000+ RAM or something?


----------



## Joe-Gamer

May turn it down then haha, its not a daily oc, on for benchmarking, I'd drop it a fair bit for daily use. Only 16gb 2800mhz ram.
edit- dropping it down (system agent) seems stable 1.1v, will try lower.


----------



## tommi6o

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joe-Gamer*
> 
> Theres not much difference, I think the pcie layout is different and the on board wi fi as you said. Theres a few changes and features different as well, I did buy it for the WiFi and it had good reviews etc. Mainly use Ethernet but its useful.


Afaik the pcb layout is exactly the same. The IO cover is nice but I've got a green and black theme going so less white is good for me.


----------



## Kimir

Talking about ram made me want to toy a lil with mine while waiting for my 980Ti that should be here tomorrow.
So far, with 1.65v it did C13, couldn't boot at C12 not matter what even pushing up to 1.72v. I knew from the start that my stick were not that great so no surprise here.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Talking about ram made me want to toy a lil with mine while waiting for my 980Ti that should be here tomorrow.
> So far, with 1.65v it did C13, couldn't boot at C12 not matter what even pushing up to 1.72v. I knew from the start that my stick were not that great so no surprise here.


Nice! is it actually improving Pi? I thinki this screenie is lower core and cache vs your last one?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Aero is a 0.1%er when it comes to ram voltage. He is the ONLY guy claiming 24/7 stable ram using 1.6+ volts. Benching, sure. As a day-driver voltage? He's the outlier.


Heh. Had to ask coz I'm pretty sure I have seen my core temps rise with 1.5VDIMM compared to 1.4.

And my Samsung GSkill kit stopped scaling at 1.4ish.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> 3200C12 daily / 3333C12 for benching. With Hynix memory there's a couple constraints when it comes to CL/clock rate/ voltage. At C15 voltage tolerance is at around 1.4V, at C12 they happily take 1.7V. In other words: Stupid overvolting doesn't get you anywhere


So you're in it to draw the line between clock speeds most people can attain and the very few can get.

I see now. You want that extra ommmph!


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I see my suggestion worked for you then lol


Yeah, but the weird (really weird) thing is that it doesn't work on any newer BIOS. No matter what, I have to loosen timings on any newer BIOS.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I wouldn't go any higher with VCore for a daily overclock. Are you sure your set up requires 1.2 SA? That is mighty high...are you running 64 GB or 3000+ RAM or something?


Me and a few other users have 3200MHz stability with stock VCCSA, one would think that you'd need to pump all the volts for faster RAM, but it's the opposite haha. Maybe it has something to do with straps or BLCKRAM ratio things. I'm just happy my kit is finally stable again.


----------



## tux1989




----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joe-Gamer*
> 
> HI, I think I have a bad chip for overclocking, or my newness to this platform. 1.33v for 4.5ghz seems high compared to everyone elses. I had to bump up the VCCIN and system agent voltage a bit to get it stable as well. X99 PRO 3.1 +5930K


It alla depends on how you test your OC.
Most people here run Aida and says that they are stable.
4.5GHz with 1.33v is really good


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Nice! is it actually improving Pi? I thinki this screenie is lower core and cache vs your last one?


It was a little faster.
4.6/4.4 3200 c14-15-15-34 1.45v : 6m 46.381s
4.6/4.4 3200 c13-14-15-30 1.65v : 6m 44.951s
Indeed I had another screen with higher cache on my previous post
4.6/4.5 3200 c14-15-15-34 1.45v : 6m 45.337s

Still didn't beat my score I did yesterday when playing with bclk, I took that screen then went to load CPU-z and it BSOD, damnit that was my personal best.









I hope that my wallpaper is not too obscene for the forum, I can edit the screen if it is, otherwise, enjoy the view.









Don't know about you, but the measured voltage on vdimm is always higher than in bios. My 1.41v I use for daily setting rock stable shows 1.433v on AB and 1.426v CD under load. Aida is also showing about the same I see on the DMM, perhaps a notch lower.
It's about the same on Core tho, 1.261 adaptive and show 1.28v on DMM, but then Aida is spot on there. No big deal as it has been like that since day one and it could be just because the measuring point are offset from where the real value are.
Just measured those while doing some Memtest on stable clock to make sure nothing is damaged. Passed 600% so it's fine.

Time to remove the 980 KPE so I can plug the 980Ti HOF tomorrow when I get home, if I receive it tomorrow morning as expected from the tracking.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> It was a little faster.
> 4.6/4.4 3200 c14-15-15-34 1.45v : 6m 46.381s
> 4.6/4.4 3200 c13-14-15-30 1.65v : 6m 44.951s
> Indeed I had another screen with higher cache on my previous post
> 4.6/4.5 3200 c14-15-15-34 1.45v : 6m 45.337s
> 
> Still didn't beat my score I did yesterday when playing with bclk, I took that screen then went to load CPU-z and it BSOD, damnit that was my personal best.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope that my wallpaper is not too obscene for the forum, I can edit the screen if it is, otherwise, enjoy the view.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't know about you, but the measured voltage on vdimm is always higher than in bios. My 1.41v I use for daily setting rock stable shows 1.433v on AB and 1.426v CD under load. Aida is also showing about the same I see on the DMM, perhaps a notch lower.
> It's about the same on Core tho, 1.261 adaptive and show 1.28v on DMM, but then Aida is spot on there. No big deal as it has been like that since day one and it could be just because the measuring point are offset from where the real value are.
> Just measured those while doing some Memtest on stable clock to make sure nothing is damaged. Passed 600% so it's fine.
> 
> Time to remove the 980 KPE so I can plug the 980Ti HOF tomorrow when I get home, if I receive it tomorrow morning as expected from the tracking.


didn't read anything you wrote... I just look at the pictures.









lol - new 980Ti inbound! cool.








looking forward to some firestrike, heaven and valley!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> There is a version 4.0.5 on the z170 board download here, you could give it a try.


thanks Kimir - works for z170, but not x99?








4c/4t


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> didn't read anything you wrote... I just look at the pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol - new 980Ti inbound! cool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looking forward to some firestrike, heaven and valley!


I knew it, I was like should I add the screen or not.








Firestrike is a sure thing, I will even Crysis 3 to validate some OC this time lol.
Well first things first, Imma gonna extract the bios and tweak it. I'm following the HOF owner's club since a few days, some talk about Galax/KFA sending unlocked bios (for voltage control with the equivalent of the classy tool from them), I'll be busy for sure.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> thanks Kimir - works for z170, but not x99?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4c/4t


Didn't work on X99 over here too, crazy timings all over the place. I don't issue with the 3.0.5 myself tho.








I hate Intel for releasing the "High End Desktop Processors" (what it says on intel ark website) platform first then come the mainstream tiny 4c stuff with way better IMC and memory clock, grrr.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Yeah, but the weird (really weird) thing is that it doesn't work on any newer BIOS. No matter what, I have to loosen timings on any newer BIOS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me and a few other users have 3200MHz stability with stock VCCSA, one would think that you'd need to pump all the volts for faster RAM, but it's the opposite haha. Maybe it has something to do with straps or BLCKRAM ratio things. I'm just happy my kit is finally stable again.


There is no magic number for VCCSA, it's entirely CPU specific. Some CPU are ok with stock or just over, others like more. On ASUS boards most will not need nor like over 1.05v though. It's also one of those voltages that may appear stable but trip up during memory training at some point, again there is no trick' for this either or need to over complicate things, it's just something that needs to be tested over a period of time


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I see my suggestion worked for you then lol
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, but the weird (really weird) thing is that it doesn't work on any newer BIOS. No matter what, I have to loosen timings on any newer BIOS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I wouldn't go any higher with VCore for a daily overclock. Are you sure your set up requires 1.2 SA? That is mighty high...are you running 64 GB or 3000+ RAM or something?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Me and a few other users have 3200MHz stability with stock VCCSA, one would think that you'd need to pump all the volts for faster RAM, but it's the opposite haha. Maybe it has something to do with straps or BLCKRAM ratio things. I'm just happy my kit is finally stable again.
Click to expand...

Actually, I am one of those people running 3200 on stock VCCSA as well since BIOS 2001, the gentleman I was responding to has 1.2 VCCSA, which is a massive pump over stock, so I was just inquiring as to WHY he needed that much.


----------



## Silent Scone

Also best to clarify if meaning stock or auto, which are two entirely different things


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> thanks Kimir - works for z170, but not x99?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4c/4t


That's a horrible desktop image, just sayin


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> I haven't stressed my 5960X to death and I don't plan to do so. If something were wrong with it I'd notice either in instability during daily use


That can take a really long time, depending on what you are doing, and not all instability is obvious.


----------



## friend'scatdied

So I've read about CPUs passing x264 but failing OCCT, but not the other way around. Currently testing using x264 as a baseline. I'm assuming it's still worth hammering OCCT right after I'm x264 "stable"?

I'm coming from a 4790k system that was only undervolted, so I've grown used to bulletproof stability.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> So I've read about CPUs passing x264 but failing OCCT, but not the other way around. Currently testing using x264 as a baseline. I'm assuming it's still worth hammering OCCT right after I'm x264 "stable"?
> 
> I'm coming from a 4790k system that was only undervolted, so I've grown used to bulletproof stability.


The CPU doesn't know any different when the test is run, as long as temps are not an issue.


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> So I've read about CPUs passing x264 but failing OCCT, but not the other way around. Currently testing using x264 as a baseline. I'm assuming it's still worth hammering OCCT right after I'm x264 "stable"?
> 
> I'm coming from a 4790k system that was only undervolted, so I've grown used to bulletproof stability.


Idk, going for occt stability, you give up about 100 mhz and you gain some peace of mind. Whether that's a good trade is your call.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> Idk, going for occt stability, you give up about 100 mhz and you gain some peace of mind. Whether that's a good trade is your call.


Yeah we're both a sucker for that, but the piece of mind is good


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> Yeah we're both a sucker for that, but the piece of mind is good


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> Idk, going for occt stability, you give up about 100 mhz and you gain some peace of mind. Whether that's a good trade is your call.


I'm not familiar with OCCT but it's possible it's floating point routines may be quite taxing on AVX with Linpac.

But look at this objectively from my perspective.

1) I've never once tested my overclock with OCCT

2) I've been using my system for both gaming and heavy reporting from SQL

3) I've had this system on water since launch day, and it's power cycled and used almost every day.

After 14 months, I'd rather just use it


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> After 14 months, I'd rather just use it


lol, doing that now, 4.3Ghz OCCT stable, other than dropping the voltages a little 2 days ago, I haven't touched my OC or OCCT.
But I get your point, you didn't need to kick the CPU OC in the "crown jewls" with OCCT to have it stable for 14 months


----------



## friend'scatdied

Is the IMC more heavily taxed by a high # of DIMMs (e.g. 8x8GB) or large RAM density (e.g. 4x16GB)?

I assume either can be challenging -- just wondering which seems to be moreso. Running 16GB modules right now and might play around with the RAM after I finalize the core and cache.


----------



## Desolutional

Larger RAM density from what I've seen (don't take this as fact, *someone more informed will clarify*). Packing more chips per module means the IMC has to work harder to access them per rank. With 8 DIMMs it's more "spread out" across the RAM slots. This is similar to why it's harder to OC a dense module vs. a sparse one. In the way, 8 DIMMs, only 4 may be accessed at a time, with 4 dense DIMMs you have to juggle around data on each RAM stick's ICs as all 4 DIMMs are still being used, but you also have the ICs closer to each other which is why generally dense modules can be slightly faster at the cost of reduced overclocking headroom (as is my case and my XMP voltage trials).

If you're planning on OCing, go for a binned kit of 8, do *not* mix kits (4 and 4) if you find it difficult to tune tertiary stuff and RTLs, etc. I settled on a kit of 4 8GB modules cause I thought it would be plug and play. The fact that they were binned for Z170's superior IMC taught me otherwise,







Your 16GB modules will probably prove tricky to OC, but if they're Sammy ICs, enough voltage should help (of couse, don't push too much that it kills the IMC).

Either way, I finally managed to stabilise my XMP in the end with 0.08V of extra voltage juice; with a less dense kit you'd probably need less voltage, even if it was binned for Z170 (which nearly all high performance recent RAM kits are now... sneaky). What kit are you running by the way? _This is all coming from an absolute RAM noob too, so once again correct me if needed guys, more I learn the better_.


----------



## friend'scatdied

http://m.newegg.com/Product/index?itemnumber=N82E16820233853

Don't think it's using Samsung ICs, probably Hynix but I'll check later. Was limited since my board only has two slots (ITX).

I'd be happy if I could get the timings down to CL15 or CL14.


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Splave guide is good, but remember that it's for binning Hynix MFR IC to XOC (cold), don't run 1.65-1.72v on daily usage. Intel recommendation to not damage your IMC overtime is to stay below 1.4v (or was it 1.45v).
> I'm toying with mine right now, but I don't feel like pushing to 1.6v+ myself, for the sake of my IMC (I don't care if I kill my predator really, I could get a RMA replacement and have a chance to get AFR with it, if that's any good for X99 lawl :=) )


What sticks are you running there Kimir?

SS


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> didn't read anything you wrote... I just look at the pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol - new 980Ti inbound! cool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looking forward to some firestrike, heaven and valley!


Yeah, me too .......

I gotta get the block mounted on my HOF.









SS


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> http://m.newegg.com/Product/index?itemnumber=N82E16820233853
> 
> Don't think it's using Samsung ICs, probably Hynix but I'll check later. Was limited since my board only has two slots (ITX).
> 
> I'd be happy if I could get the timings down to CL15 or CL14.


More likely to be Samsung based than Hynix on the LPX.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> http://m.newegg.com/Product/index?itemnumber=N82E16820233853
> 
> Don't think it's using Samsung ICs, probably Hynix but I'll check later. Was limited since my board only has two slots (ITX).
> 
> I'd be happy if I could get the timings down to CL15 or CL14.


You really should want to be using a quad channel kit on this platform, in truth.


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssiperko*
> 
> What sticks are you running there Kimir?
> 
> SS


Kingston HyperX Predator 2666C13 (MFR)


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> http://m.newegg.com/Product/index?itemnumber=N82E16820233853
> 
> Don't think it's using Samsung ICs, probably Hynix but I'll check later. Was limited since my board only has two slots (ITX).
> 
> I'd be happy if I could get the timings down to CL15 or CL14.
> 
> 
> 
> You really should want to be using a quad channel kit on this platform, in truth.
Click to expand...

This ^


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> You really should want to be using a quad channel kit on this platform, in truth.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> This ^


Per the quote, my board (mini-ITX) doesn't support quad channel since it only has room for two DIMMs.









Fully aware of the bandwidth implications but I had bottom lines for build volume and concept that were more important than the consequences.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> You really should want to be using a quad channel kit on this platform, in truth.
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> This ^
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Per the quote, my board (mini-ITX) doesn't support quad channel since it only has room for two DIMMs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fully aware of the bandwidth implications but I had bottom lines for build volume and concept that were more important than the consequences.
Click to expand...

I should really learn to read more to avoid the whole foot in mouth problem. Carry on.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I should really learn to read more to avoid the whole foot in mouth problem. Carry on.


Maybe, but to be fair that is a really weird SKU for this platform.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Per the quote, my board (mini-ITX) doesn't support quad channel since it only has room for two DIMMs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fully aware of the bandwidth implications but I had bottom lines for build volume and concept that were more important than the consequences.


If you really want a mini gaming rig, timings shouldn't be of too much importance. Anything above 2400MHz is negligible for gaming (2400MHz offers a little bump over 2133MHz, for reasons I cannot fathom). What you want to be focusing on is the CPU core, cache and GPU core overclocks.









Quad channel is useful, but you're only going to lose 1-2% if that, so focus on pushing those clocks higher first.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> If you really want a mini gaming rig, timings shouldn't be of too much importance. Anything above 2400MHz is negligible for gaming (2400MHz offers a little bump over 2133MHz, for reasons I cannot fathom). What you want to be focusing on is the CPU core, cache and GPU core overclocks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quad channel is useful, but you're only going to lose 1-2% if that, so focus on pushing those clocks higher first.


Yeah, that's the material performance hit I expected based on available information.

I'm also power-limited in the form factor though so I'm trying to keep voltages below 1.25. My 980 Ti hits high 1400s at stock 1.18v but that + a highly overclocked 5960X in the wrong situations could spell disaster for the 600W.

Going to upgrade to the SFF 700W as soon as it's available.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Per the quote, my board (mini-ITX) doesn't support quad channel since it only has room for two DIMMs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fully aware of the bandwidth implications but I had bottom lines for build volume and concept that were more important than the consequences.
> 
> 
> 
> If you really want a mini gaming rig, timings shouldn't be of too much importance. Anything above 2400MHz is negligible for gaming (2400MHz offers a little bump over 2133MHz, for reasons I cannot fathom). What you want to be focusing on is the CPU core, cache and GPU core overclocks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quad channel is useful, but you're only going to lose 1-2% if that, so focus on pushing those clocks higher first.
Click to expand...

Fallout 4 gets rather large gains from overclocking RAM. I have a feeling it has to do with the massive amount of draw calls in the city with all the shadows. That isn't the case for all games, but FO4 certainty sees benefit.


----------



## Silent Scone

http://www.novatech.co.uk/products/components/memory-pc/ddr4memory/ddr4pc4-256003200mhz/f4-3200c16q-32gtzb.html

< Insert self justification here followed by what you hope to achieve by wasting money >
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Fallout 4 gets rather large gains from overclocking RAM. I have a feeling it has to do with the massive amount of draw calls in the city with all the shadows. That isn't the case for all games, but FO4 certainty sees benefit.


If you remember Skyrim - the engine is just quite CPU bound, so memory is sure to have at the least a small impact. If it's truly a draw call limitation and you are not capping the framerate for example, it'll only get worse.


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Talking about ram made me want to toy a lil with mine while waiting for my 980Ti that should be here tomorrow.
> So far, with 1.65v it did C13, couldn't boot at C12 not matter what even pushing up to 1.72v. I knew from the start that my stick were not that great so no surprise here.


1.65V for C12, 1.55v for C13. if you raise MHz from a known good frequency code 53 on a reboot will indicate the MHz limit of your stick. One by one, that is. (RVE here as well)
when you know the max frequency it's time to start playing with voltage for stability


----------



## Desolutional

I wonder if I've been an idiot all this time. Just finished playing about with VGA BIOS (on X99 stock settings) and did a power cycle. Then selected my O.C. profile and proceeded into Windows. BSoD from some network driver within 3 mins (not my GPU thankfully), started HCI on a warm reboot and instant errors. Dropped cache clock down (from what was 1250% HCI stable before, 6hrs AiDA64 cache stable) and now suddenly I've gone up to 25% with nary an error. Why was my previous cache clock stable, but all of a sudden after a power cycle unstable with extreme instability? I've had to drop from 4.0GHz to 3.8GHz. Still running at 1.43V RAM, but not sure if it was the RAM after all now. Before 3.3GHz cache was unstable too with my RAM stuff, so I'm back to being confused, haha.


----------



## moorhen2

These E-die Samsungs seem quite strong, 3340 CL13 @ 1.45v, not HCI tested, but not looking too bad, lol.


----------



## Mr-Dark

finaly 32GB kit from Avexir with some LED light







for my Deluxe









Thanks @ssiperko you'r Legends







help me a lot with NewEgg


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> I wonder if I've been an idiot all this time. Just finished playing about with VGA BIOS (on X99 stock settings) and did a power cycle. Then selected my O.C. profile and proceeded into Windows. BSoD from some network driver within 3 mins (not my GPU thankfully), started HCI on a warm reboot and instant errors. Dropped cache clock down (from what was 1250% HCI stable before, 6hrs AiDA64 cache stable) and now suddenly I've gone up to 25% with nary an error. Why was my previous cache clock stable, but all of a sudden after a power cycle unstable with extreme instability? I've had to drop from 4.0GHz to 3.8GHz. Still running at 1.43V RAM, but not sure if it was the RAM after all now. Before 3.3GHz cache was unstable too with my RAM stuff, so I'm back to being confused, haha.


I'd still put money on memory.


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> 1.65V for C12, 1.55v for C13. if you raise MHz from a known good frequency code 53 on a reboot will indicate the MHz limit of your stick. One by one, that is. (RVE here as well)
> when you know the max frequency it's time to start playing with voltage for stability


Now this is helpful. I've been getting a lot of 53 codes.

SS


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> That's a horrible desktop image, just sayin


best post of the week!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moorhen2*
> 
> These E-die Samsungs seem quite strong, 3340 CL13 @ 1.45v, not HCI tested, but not looking too bad, lol.


32GB at 3200. Somehow, filling the slots improves AID64 mem bench.


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> finaly 32GB kit from Avexir with some LED light
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for my Deluxe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks @ssiperko you'r Legends
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> help me a lot with NewEgg


I'm a giver............ ask everyone who knows me.............. well except my wife, I only give'r grief it seems.









SS


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 32GB at 3200. Somehow, filling the slots improves AID64 mem bench.


I'll be filling me slots with 32gb of 3000 15-15-15-35 hynie tomorrow.









Meanwhile back to a 53 and reboot.









SS


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssiperko*
> 
> I'll be filling me slots with 32gb of 3000 15-15-15-35 hynie tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meanwhile back to a 53 and reboot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SS


lemme know how it goes.


----------



## Silent Scone

4x8GB 3200 16-18-18-38


----------



## Kimir

They sure look sexy!


----------



## Silent Scone

I know, right? Bit of a disgrace the TridentZ line is only certified for Z170!


----------



## Kimir

Yeah the certification thing is irritating, it was like that with x79, Ripjaws Z was the thing to take for it and Trident X was certified for z77/97, but still working just fine on x79.
Everytime, the high-end get the first batch, no spectacular speed then mainsteam/peasant platform get the speedz RAM.







Still they work just fine as well, right?

On the other hand, I seems to have a big issue here. My windows keeps BSOD and getting corrupted since after I did 5-6 FS run at 4.8/4.4 with my new 980Ti. Did 3h of GSAT to make sure it wasn't a RAM issue since it's what I've played with before putting the new card.
When it wasn't doing bsod outta nowhere I was able to try 4.5 core with 1.22v (while previously stable at 1.18v) and cache at stock clock and voltage and Aida test failed rather quickly, I hope I didn't damage my cache or the like, it would be big trouble.
I don't think nvidia driver could be the issue. I just swapped the card, no re-install of driver or anything.
And since today is amazing, discovered that my rear right tire is flat, a nail in it. I hope it's reparable, otherwise it gonna cost me a Michelin Pilot Super sport. Not the supercar size, but still, unexpected expense.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> 4x8GB 3200 16-18-18-38


We are officially RAM brothers now. Now you get to enjoy my RAM OCing pain too!









Also I am an idiot, but reducing my cache has massively increased my stability with 3200MHz RAM. Still haven't dropped below 1.43V yet as I'm busy OCing my new 980 Ti.


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> lemme know how it goes.


Sure will!

I'm so sick of spending hours on ram I could almost vote for a liberal.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> 4x8GB 3200 16-18-18-38


Hope they work at that for you!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> They sure look sexy!


^ That .... my DDR3 Z rocks on my Z97 setup.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I know, right? Bit of a disgrace the TridentZ line is only certified for Z170!


Same with set of RipJaws V ....... I love Sammy ram on GPU's not so much on ram sticks.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> On the other hand, I seems to have a big issue here. My windows keeps BSOD and getting corrupted since after I did 5-6 FS run at 4.8/4.4 with my new 980Ti. Did 3h of GSAT to make sure it wasn't a RAM issue since it's what I've played with before putting the new card.


Thanks for that btw - now I gotta change my sig line until I install mine and open a window that is.
















SS


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Yeah the certification thing is irritating, it was like that with x79, Ripjaws Z was the thing to take for it and Trident X was certified for z77/97, but still working just fine on x79.
> Everytime, the high-end get the first batch, no spectacular speed then mainsteam/peasant platform get the speedz RAM.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still they work just fine as well, right?
> 
> On the other hand, I seems to have a big issue here. My windows keeps BSOD and getting corrupted since after I did 5-6 FS run at 4.8/4.4 with my new 980Ti. Did 3h of GSAT to make sure it wasn't a RAM issue since it's what I've played with before putting the new card.
> When it wasn't doing bsod outta nowhere I was able to try 4.5 core with 1.22v (while previously stable at 1.18v) and cache at stock clock and voltage and Aida test failed rather quickly, I hope I didn't damage my cache or the like, it would be big trouble.
> I don't think nvidia driver could be the issue. I just swapped the card, no re-install of driver or anything.
> And since today is amazing, discovered that my rear right tire is flat, a nail in it. I hope it's reparable, otherwise it gonna cost me a Michelin Pilot Super sport. Not the supercar size, but still, unexpected expense.


OT: I have one super-sport so far on my s3, as the conti's die i'll swap them out for the pilots too. so long as the nail is not in the sidewall, a plug should fix it. what kind of car is it?


----------



## Silent Scone

Supersports / pilot sports are awesome tyres. Totally off topic lol.

Not having much luck with the TridentZ kit, will be going in the z170 rig.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssiperko*
> 
> Sure will!
> *I'm so sick of spending hours on ram I could almost vote for a liberal*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Hope they work at that for you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^ That .... my DDR3 Z rocks on my Z97 setup.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same with set of RipJaws V ....... I love Sammy ram on GPU's not so much on ram sticks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for that btw - now I gotta change my sig line until I install mine and open a window that is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SS


Nooooo!







. Just watch MSNBC for a few minutes, you'll be cured.


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Supersports / pilot sports are awesome tyres. Totally off topic lol.
> 
> Not having much luck with the TridentZ kit, will be going in the z170 rig.


haha.... tires aren't the only thing that's off topic today


----------



## ssateneth

So my silicon lottery binned 5960x died last week. Nothing extreme, just 4.625ghz 1.325 every day, with 4.375ghz cache 1.325, 1.125v system agent, and 4 x 8gb ddr4-3000 1.35v cas 15. Tried 4.75Ghz 1.35v 4.5ghz 1.325 cache for about a day, did a multithreaded load (not AVX based) and it died about 10 minutes in. Temperatures were never a problem as it was under a custom liquid loop pushing about 8C on the coolant temperature. Room was super dry, no condensation to note of.

Anyways, got my RMA from intel today (applied for it yesterday. thank you advanced next-day cross-ship). It's batch J542B141. Any ideas what this will do?

Previous CPU was L430C055


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Supersports / pilot sports are awesome tyres. Totally off topic lol.
> 
> Not having much luck with the TridentZ kit, will be going in the z170 rig.


Muahaha you see! I wasn't crazy! Huzzah! G.Skill need a massive smack on the back of their heads the cheeky...


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Muahaha you see! I wasn't crazy! Huzzah! G.Skill need a massive smack on the back of their heads the cheeky...


I didn't think you were crazy lol. They're only certified for Z170, which is primarily why I bought them







.


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> OT: I have one super-sport so far on my s3, as the conti's die i'll swap them out for the pilots too. so long as the nail is not in the sidewall, a plug should fix it. what kind of car is it?


I have a 208Gti 30Th, 9 month old. It's one of the reason I tried to limit myself into buying new computer stuff, since I bought the car earlier this year so I'm low on fund. (obviously, I did do any credit to buy it).


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






It appears that what I thought was just an incident, is certainly pur vandalism. There is no way a 3.5 inch long nail get into a tire like that.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







I probably won't even power on my x99 rig today, I so pissed that I don't even want to deal with the corrupted windows and failed OC... I don't want to discover that my cpu is dead or some more bad news today. Tomorrow is another day ...


----------



## Joe-Gamer

Any tips to increase stability? Upping core voltage didn't help, any options in the bios that should be enabled? Sometimes even with defaults the bios says overclocking failed (stock settings ect) XMP makes stability seemingly worse= more clock watchdog timeout bsod's. I did have an issue where it would only detect 12gb of ram not the 16gb installed, swapping the dimms solved it and a memory test said no errors. A really in-depth guide would help if anyone has a link. Thanks guys








5930k, x99 pro/3.1, hyper x predator 2800mhz c14.

edit- hows this firestrike run (4.6ghz)- http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/9528932?


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I didn't think you were crazy lol. They're only certified for Z170, which is primarily why I bought them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I wish I had of knew that before buying them. Truly a shame, so I'm holding out on BW-E IMC to help them out. Haven't played with VCCSA yet, I just wish it was as simple as bumping up VCCSA = more IMC stability. Stock VCCSA and 3.8GHz cache and it is 1500% HCI stable and 2 hours GSAT stable. It seems as if the cache is fighting with the IMC for RAM stability; I'm completely stumped.


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssateneth*
> 
> So my silicon lottery binned 5960x died last week. Nothing extreme, just 4.625ghz 1.325 every day, with 4.375ghz cache 1.325, 1.125v system agent, and 4 x 8gb ddr4-3000 1.35v cas 15. Tried 4.75Ghz 1.35v 4.5ghz 1.325 cache for about a day, did a multithreaded load (not AVX based) and it died about 10 minutes in. Temperatures were never a problem as it was under a custom liquid loop pushing about 8C on the coolant temperature. Room was super dry, no condensation to note of.
> 
> Anyways, got my RMA from intel today (applied for it yesterday. thank you advanced next-day cross-ship). It's batch J542B141. Any ideas what this will do?
> 
> Previous CPU was L430C055


Ouchie, you bought the overclocking insurance for it to get that RMA? Would suck to lose a 1K part.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> I wish I had of knew that before buying them. Truly a shame, so I'm holding out on BW-E IMC to help them out. Haven't played with VCCSA yet, I just wish it was as simple as bumping up VCCSA = more IMC stability. Stock VCCSA and 3.8GHz cache and it is 1500% HCI stable and 2 hours GSAT stable. It seems as if the cache is fighting with the IMC for RAM stability; I'm completely stumped.


4x8 3200 is going to be fairly hard (but more than plausible) on the IMC anyway, buying a kit certified for a 4 DIMM board and not even the same platform is going to net you a fairly difficult time lol. Most sites don't specify but the GSKILL site does specify Z170 only.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssateneth*
> 
> So my silicon lottery binned 5960x died last week. Nothing extreme, just 4.625ghz 1.325 every day, with 4.375ghz cache 1.325, 1.125v system agent, and 4 x 8gb ddr4-3000 1.35v cas 15. Tried 4.75Ghz 1.35v 4.5ghz 1.325 cache for about a day, did a multithreaded load (not AVX based) and it died about 10 minutes in. Temperatures were never a problem as it was under a custom liquid loop pushing about 8C on the coolant temperature. Room was super dry, no condensation to note of.
> 
> Anyways, got my RMA from intel today (applied for it yesterday. thank you advanced next-day cross-ship). It's batch J542B141. Any ideas what this will do?
> 
> Previous CPU was L430C055


Glad to see intel drop J batch again! the last one i see is J524 now we see J542! very good news









In general J batch is good at least better than the Junk L batch


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssateneth*
> 
> So my silicon lottery binned 5960x died last week. Nothing extreme, just 4.625ghz 1.325 every day, with 4.375ghz cache 1.325, 1.125v system agent, and 4 x 8gb ddr4-3000 1.35v cas 15. Tried 4.75Ghz 1.35v 4.5ghz 1.325 cache for about a day, did a multithreaded load (not AVX based) and it died about 10 minutes in. Temperatures were never a problem as it was under a custom liquid loop pushing about 8C on the coolant temperature. Room was super dry, no condensation to note of.
> 
> Anyways, got my RMA from intel today (applied for it yesterday. thank you advanced next-day cross-ship). It's batch J542B141. Any ideas what this will do?
> 
> Previous CPU was L430C055


So having the core and cache volts equal is a good base to figure max cache settings?

My J will run 4.6 under 1.3v I'm just trying to find the lower limit. 4.5 comes in at 1.225v. I'd like to run 44 cache but I'll see. I know I can get 45/42 at 1.225v each for a hr of real bench.

SS


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> 4x8 3200 is going to be fairly hard (but more than plausible) on the IMC anyway, buying a kit certified for a 4 DIMM board and not even the same platform is going to net you a fairly difficult time lol. Most sites don't specify but the GSKILL site does specify Z170 only.


Considering X99 is harder to stabilise, methinks 3200MHz+ are going to be Z170 specs now, cheaper and easier for RAM companies. BW-E, come soon for me... and at a very similar price cause I gotta' recoup my losses.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Considering X99 is harder to stabilise, methinks 3200MHz+ are going to be Z170 specs now, cheaper and easier for RAM companies. BW-E, come soon for me... and at a very similar price cause I gotta' recoup my losses.


Hello

The Z170 kits just needs some tweaking.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> G.Skill 4 x 8GB, 3200MHz, 16-16-16-42 1N, 1.35V.


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssiperko*
> 
> So having the core and cache volts equal is a good base to figure max cache settings?
> 
> My J will run 4.6 under 1.3v I'm just trying to find the lower limit. 4.5 comes in at 1.225v. I'd like to run 44 cache but I'll see. I know I can get 45/42 at 1.225v each for a hr of real bench.
> 
> SS


I've read that core can take higher voltage than cache and that overvolting cache can damage the chip more easily.


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> I have a 208Gti 30Th, 9 month old. It's one of the reason I tried to limit myself into buying new computer stuff, since I bought the car earlier this year so I'm low on fund. (obviously, I did do any credit to buy it).
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It appears that what I thought was just an incident, is certainly pur vandalism. There is no way a 3.5 inch long nail get into a tire like that.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I probably won't even power on my x99 rig today, I so pissed that I don't even want to deal with the corrupted windows and failed OC... I don't want to discover that my cpu is dead or some more bad news today. Tomorrow is another day ...


Nice, a hot hatch, my favorite form of car! Sadly we don't get peugot's here and the car companies have decided that my countrymen don't like hatchbacks, so I'm driving a hot little sedan instead. That nail probably could get there by natural causes. I almost picked one up just the other day driving at about 15 mph, thankfully i heard it striking the ground and pulled it out before the point had worked its way thru. here's the s3 sedan next to my old black hatch...

https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/BSBItLpncW2oGxAtakn4rcCebhVCRTKSAeK_3b_T6wlRNPxf0ZAuILlULsLDAlpShX6I9WYNczkUvK0LxNqElxGfbKzfSVaoE5dZEUTXAsv4GkugS1fCPYpsf50uLyTk_gGF23vWtg4pgw7ivDScd-xKxHaxFZ5sRVaRaDV0conyzjFbDLGQv5Idr0OK3_dC1C4gLd7A5Ae5MEvZ_fPK0YGOLrzd5iC_B5PMu2xgNGJ7JV8yamdYtwEva8lLeUla5-sgIKufBpjAHZkJaXArg9HFeU7OQlY0mItAEEmTeQTzcaZ1dcWZ9Vn2gziinvV6_wOmVU44Gics5Gf8Lz2uRi8-owHorFWqUw9JJHM_Kf05_ZAwiZm3bd3BRY_xxsAuDtz01W3xXCj2N39pucGH1O2HVEVT_qOiRZ7zyMwYmYnQ0gp_jvCmpNcTMFg7qqF3yAh7QJPCqUdAnEaIzr7v2ChGY3xH8R3P_7n9kZDhvpZ2ISGIp4RPmMzNXMeLRzxkDYRhtYmMorvTGAScjmSbOyp6OqabWJ3T4K1Yq6pKI-A=w1350-h760-no


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssateneth*
> 
> So my silicon lottery binned 5960x died last week. Nothing extreme, just 4.625ghz 1.325 every day, with *4.375ghz cache 1.325,* 1.125v system agent, and 4 x 8gb ddr4-3000 1.35v cas 15. Tried 4.75Ghz 1.35v 4.5ghz 1.325 cache for about a day, did a multithreaded load (not AVX based) and it died about 10 minutes in. Temperatures were never a problem as it was under a custom liquid loop pushing about 8C on the coolant temperature. Room was super dry, no condensation to note of.
> 
> Anyways, got my RMA from intel today (applied for it yesterday. thank you advanced next-day cross-ship). It's batch J542B141. Any ideas what this will do?
> 
> Previous CPU was L430C055


I'd be betting that cache to be a culprit.

@Kimir

that's one shinny (ugly) nail. On thing about some run-flat especially z-rated tires (tyres for Scone) is if you repair it with a tread plug... the speed rating is, no more.


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I'd be betting that cache to be a culprit.
> 
> @Kimir
> 
> that's one shinny (ugly) nail. On thing about some run-flat especially z-rated tires (tyres for Scone) is if you repair it with a tread plug... the speed rating is, no more.


I learned about that when i started asking questions about taking my car to the track. One of my tires is plugged and I'd have to replace it to make it track ready.


----------



## sperson1

I was able to OC my 5820k to [email protected] and was about to OC the cache to the same is that good and what are the benefits of OC the cache


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> The Z170 kits just needs some tweaking.


I managed to get 3000 CAS16 out of them but had little joy with the rated speed. Just a barrage of BD errors. Maybe would be more inclined to keep at it if not for putting them in another box.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> The Z170 kits just needs some tweaking.


What settings should I be aiming to tweak? Pushing 1.43V of Vdimm makes me feel uneasy when these are specced for 1.35V.


----------



## Silent Scone

Adjusting RTL/IO may help. I actually had more luck playing musical dimms and finding which ones preferred to be closer to the CPU. CAS 15-15-15-1T @ 1.36v 3000Mhz was GSAT stable vs barely managing 2666 when paired differently

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> I have a 208Gti 30Th, 9 month old. It's one of the reason I tried to limit myself into buying new computer stuff, since I bought the car earlier this year so I'm low on fund. (obviously, I did do any credit to buy it).
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It appears that what I thought was just an incident, is certainly pur vandalism. There is no way a 3.5 inch long nail get into a tire like that.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I probably won't even power on my x99 rig today, I so pissed that I don't even want to deal with the corrupted windows and failed OC... I don't want to discover that my cpu is dead or some more bad news today. Tomorrow is another day ...


You'd appreciate my old Renault build from a few years ago. It's long dead, but it was around 220bhp and weighed 835kg









I used to love a good hot hatch



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Kimir

Yeah it really helps to test each stick in each slot that are gonna be used. So you can put the weakest in the easiest slot.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> What settings should I be aiming to tweak? Pushing 1.43V of Vdimm makes me feel uneasy when these are specced for 1.35V.


Hello

OC Socket settings. Mainly DQ, DQS and CTL. These settings are CPU dependent and play off of other settings such and memory timings and speed as well as various set voltages.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> OC Socket settings. Mainly DQ, DQS and CTL. These settings are CPU dependent and play off of other settings such and memory timings and speed as well as various set voltages.


Bleach in eyes territory lol. They do all sorts of good things for me at 3000, but 3200 was a real problem. I may look at OC socket and training settings this weekend instead of being so defeatist

They do _look_ the part though.


----------



## Desolutional

I am stupid when it comes to RAM, but what are you guys talking about when discussing the O.C. socket and training? I thought the O.C. socket was ASUS' own little cache on steroids thing where they put more pins on the physical 2011-3 socket and training settings... I'm stumped. Training affects voltage drift or something? My BIOS has DRAM Training and Enhanced Training and Memory Optimize Control. When I was attempting to get XMP stability (I didn't play musical DIMMs lol), I just settled on pushing 1.43V and brute forcing my RAM stability. Is there a guide for noobs that goes in depth into this RAM OCing (beyond basic timings, which I've managed to get my head around finally).

Also your cable management recks mine haha.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> I am stupid when it comes to RAM, but what are you guys talking about when discussing the O.C. socket and training? I thought the O.C. socket was ASUS' own little cache on steroids thing where they put more pins on the physical 2011-3 socket and training settings... I'm stumped. Training affects voltage drift or something? My BIOS has DRAM Training and Enhanced Training and Memory Optimize Control. When I was attempting to get XMP stability (I didn't play musical DIMMs lol), I just settled on pushing 1.43V and brute forcing my RAM stability. Is there a guide for noobs that goes in depth into this RAM OCing (beyond basic timings, which I've managed to get my head around finally).
> 
> Also your cable management recks mine haha.


IIRC DQ settings are relevant to the communication to the socket (and DIMM slots) and training in general. What settings you're best off trying though is over my head.

This is me trying to be clever and probably falling very short - but as I understand it the DIMM configuration on X99 is obviously wider thus DQS alignment needs to be changed by as far as I'm concerned me punching in some random numbers.There's no real set way of doing this as Praz has explained, you just need to find what works best with your CPU.

*Points finger* Don't buy kits that aren't certified! Naughty!


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> The Z170 kits just needs some tweaking.


Nice.

I was able to get my 8x4 kits of 3000 RipJaws 4 (still Samsung







) at 3200 15-16-16-35 1T at 1.475v last night after using the bios memory tool of 8x4 1.65v 3200 setting and adjusting from there. Still need to do a lot of testing to see if I can get a solid low voltage setup for a daily driver and go further for bench settings.

I think I have found my cache and voltage setting of 44 at 1.35v.

Trying to figure out what causes a hand brake failure in RB tests. I think memory failures cause bsod in RB right?

SS


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> lemme know how it goes.


Managed 3200 without much fuss at 15-16-16-35 1t with 1.475v (still Sammy sticks, I thought RJ4 was Hynie







) and got a nice 8x-7x-8x 51.3 in the ADIA bench test. Still a lot of testing but feel better with these than the 4x8 RJV.









SS


----------



## Desolutional

Handbrake crashes are usually caused by Vcore or VCCIN. Cache failure is shown by massive RAM errors or sudden system freezes, i.e. mouse cursor doesn't move, everything just stops - no BSoD. Wondering if my Z170 RAM kit is interfering with my O.C. socket, I had to drop cache to maintain RAM stability.


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 32GB at 3200. Somehow, filling the slots improves AID64 mem bench.


I'm interested in your bios memory settings.









SS


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Handbrake crashes are usually caused by Vcore or VCCIN. Cache failure is shown by massive RAM errors or sudden system freezes, i.e. mouse cursor doesn't move, everything just stops - no BSoD. Wondering if my Z170 RAM kit is interfering with my O.C. socket, I had to drop cache to maintain RAM stability.


Thanks.

I need to print all this stuff out.









SS


----------



## tux1989

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> OC Socket settings. Mainly DQ, DQS and CTL. These settings are CPU dependent and play off of other settings such and memory timings and speed as well as various set voltages.


What is that DQ,DQS and CTL ?


----------



## Cyb3r

ssiperiko i'm about to test the new ripjaws V 3200mhz







just got em in the mail yesterday from newegg so finally got all my X99 parts delivered so i can put that 5960x i got at blizzcon to good use ^^


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tux1989*
> 
> What is that DQ,DQS and CTL ?


Are you trying to make him angry?


----------



## Kimir

Finally got the OS corruption solved, now re-testing "daily" OC before I push further.
Well, I started Aida in the morning before going to work with 4.5/4.2Ghz, seems like that failed after 5 hours and a few. Gotta find either it's core or cache.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Bleach in eyes territory lol. They do all sorts of good things for me at 3000, but 3200 was a real problem. I may look at OC socket and training settings this weekend instead of being so defeatist


Hello

With 2N the same timings and voltages I posted were pretty much plug n' play. 1N required OC Socket tuning for the same settings/voltages.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> With 2N the same timings and voltages I posted were pretty much plug n' play. 1N required OC Socket tuning for the same settings/voltages.


I hadn't even bothered with 2N on the Tridentz - I managed to get 1N working ok at 16-16-16 @ 1.36v and running through GSAT but training was still sporadic, 95 was one that was coming up a lot so clearly more tuning was needed


----------



## Mr-Dark

I just feeling now my dream will be reality







while I'm going to take my 5820k from my board to sell it at the morning, I hope the new one achieve my dream









Lets see what Jp can do for me& His golden hand never pick up the wrong one.. lol


----------



## Cyb3r

gl with that mr dark ^^


----------



## tux1989

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Are you trying to make him angry?


nope


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyb3r*
> 
> gl with that mr dark ^^


thx dude


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssiperko*
> 
> Managed 3200 without much fuss at 15-16-16-35 1t with 1.475v (still Sammy sticks, I thought RJ4 was Hynie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) and got a nice 8x-7x-8x 51.3 in the ADIA bench test. Still a lot of testing but feel better with these than the 4x8 RJV.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SS


I have to load that OC, then will post bios pics of the ram settings... but my sticks are Hynox, so probably not useful.. There another user around here that has the 8x4G GS sammy kit like you and runs 3200... hangs in the asus x99 and R5E thread. If I recall his UN will forward.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Finally got the OS corruption solved, now re-testing "daily" OC before I push further.
> Well, I started Aida in the morning before going to work with 4.5/4.2Ghz, seems like that failed after 5 hours and a few. Gotta find either it's core or cache.


So, what brought this on? Reminds me of when I completely borked W8.1 with "experimental" ram overclocking. I actually had to re-authorize the copy!


----------



## Cyb3r

couple more days and i get to test my 5960x worst part is having to disassemble half off my case (nanoxia deep silence 6) to get the bloody fans out off the roof smoke stacks







switching to a Corsair 110i gtx too since i got bigger ram for my msi X99A gaming 9 ack

and dark don't forget to post some updates on how it goes with your new cpu


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyb3r*
> 
> ssiperiko i'm about to test the new ripjaws V 3200mhz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just got em in the mail yesterday from newegg so finally got all my X99 parts delivered so i can put that 5960x i got at blizzcon to good use ^^


Keep us posted.









I didn't have much luck with mine BUT I was using 4x8 sticks and now I'm using 8x4 sticks of RJ4 and already feeling better about it.









SS


----------



## Cyb3r

yep will keep posted but first need to have a day or 2 where i got some extra time to make some backups (switching to ssd's too) and then disassemble the roof off the Deep silence 6 it's not that it's hard todo but it's a pain in the ass to do







atleast i got all my materials delivered but still gotta take some pictures before i unbox it all


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I have to load that OC, then will post bios pics of the ram settings... but my sticks are Hynox, so probably not useful.. There another user around here that has the 8x4G GS sammy kit like you and runs 3200... hangs in the asus x99 and R5E thread. If I recall his UN will forward.


Thanks but yeah, your Hynie timings won't help as I tried them with no luck previously.

I "think" I'm starting to understand ram tuning a lil' better now ..... I guess I should since I've almost wore the red off my Mem button.









SS


----------



## Cyb3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssiperko*
> 
> Thanks but yeah, your Hynie timings won't help as I tried them with no luck previously.
> 
> I "think" I'm starting to understand ram tuning a lil' better now ..... I guess I should since I've almost wore the red off my Mem button.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SS


yeah ramtuning can be a ***** but seems X99 is vastly more sensitive to it than any other chip i've used or seen till it


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssiperko*
> 
> Thanks but yeah, your Hynie timings won't help as I tried them with no luck previously.
> 
> I "think" I'm starting to understand ram tuning a lil' better now ..... I guess I should since I've almost wore the red off my Mem button.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SS


lol - you mean the black button, unless it's now bloody!


----------



## inedenimadam

That feel of 24 hour stable overclock!
Core 45x
Cache 43x
Strap 100
DRAM 3200 16-17-17-1T (still need to play with the lower timing sets)
VCCIN 1.968
VCore 1.344
VCache 1.353
VCCSA 0.856
VDIMM 1.35

Really not the best overclocking chip, but I am thankful that intel/asus have continued to update microcode/bios to improve stability at higher RAM speeds.

Also has anybody gotten a hold of the EK monoblocks yet? I butchered a VRM block that was designed for a Deluxe so it would fit my -A, but now there is a monoblock for the -A, I might pick one up if the thermals are similar.


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> So, what brought this on? Reminds me of when I completely borked W8.1 with "experimental" ram overclocking. I actually had to re-authorize the copy!


I'm not sure, I wasn't benching at all when it start happening. I was messing with the vbios for the KFA² 980Ti while on my 46c44c3200 setting, that was supposedly stable.

What I did is clear cmos and start over with my 45c42c3200 downclocked to 40 core and cache. Cleared 45c42c3200 with a notch more vcache as it crash after 5 hours earlier. Oh yeah I also let VCCSA at stock. When I'm done with at 46c44c3200 stable setting I will do some GSAT and HCI with stock VSA as well to see if it's fine. If I don't need to touch it, it's even better right?


----------



## ssateneth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I'd be betting that cache to be a culprit.


What do you believe to be a 'safe' 24/7 cache voltage? My new chip seems to perform similarly, but it could also be because its under chilled liquid. 4.625 Core @ 1.325, and testing 4.5 Cache @ 1.3 right now with quad 3000MHz 15-15-15-35-1T RAM, SA @ 0.875v.

I'm beginning to pick up the behavior of unstable cache that reacts well to voltage. Started at 1.2, increased by 0.0125v steps. Went from OS Load freeze -> desktop freeze while loading -> immediate freeze when doing RAM/Cache test in AIDA64 -> Delayed freeze -> (stable AIDA) Immediate freeze on memtest pro (16 x 1.75GiB tests) -> Short delayed freeze -> no freezes yet. Memory errors are popping up in sets of 8 though. Is this RAM, cache, or SA? 2 sets of 8 in the first 15% coverage.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssateneth*
> 
> What do you believe to be a 'safe' 24/7 cache voltage? My new chip seems to perform similarly, but it could also be because its under chilled liquid. 4.625 Core @ 1.325, and testing 4.5 Cache @ 1.3 right now with quad 3000MHz 15-15-15-35-1T RAM, SA @ 0.875v.
> 
> I'm beginning to pick up the behavior of unstable cache that reacts well to voltage. Started at 1.2, increased by 0.0125v steps. Went from OS Load freeze -> desktop freeze while loading -> immediate freeze when doing RAM/Cache test in AIDA64 -> Delayed freeze -> (stable AIDA) Immediate freeze on memtest pro (16 x 1.75GiB tests) -> Short delayed freeze -> no freezes yet. Memory errors are popping up in sets of 8 though. Is this RAM, cache, or SA? 2 sets of 8 in the first 15% coverage.


The more I've played with this platform, the less cache voltage I use. Personally, I'd keep cache under 1.25V 24/7. On the chips I've used even 1.3V causes slight degradation under FMA3 loads, whereas the core seems to take up to 1.4V without problems. Even if you don't use P95, I don't think the cache is nearly as tough as the cores.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyb3r*
> 
> couple more days and i get to test my 5960x worst part is having to disassemble half off my case (nanoxia deep silence 6) to get the bloody fans out off the roof smoke stacks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> switching to a Corsair 110i gtx too since i got bigger ram for my msi X99A gaming 9 ack
> 
> and dark don't forget to post some updates on how it goes with your new cpu


will do for sure . Finaly my lama 5820k gone today its happy on msi boared for ever :-D


----------



## GunnzAkimbo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> The more I've played with this platform, the less cache voltage I use. Personally, I'd keep cache under 1.25V 24/7. On the chips I've used even 1.3V causes slight degradation under FMA3 loads, whereas the core seems to take up to 1.4V without problems. Even if you don't use P95, I don't think the cache is nearly as tough as the cores.


Which is why not all mobos support higher ring without extra pins... sensitive area of the CPU.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> The more I've played with this platform, the less cache voltage I use. Personally, I'd keep cache under 1.25V 24/7. On the chips I've used even 1.3V causes slight degradation under FMA3 loads, whereas the core seems to take up to 1.4V without problems. Even if you don't use P95, I don't think the cache is nearly as tough as the cores.


Now you say this, but many other users here would argue against you. Personally, I'm with you. I daren't push more than 1.25V of cache for longevity. I killed a normal Haswell with cache in the past, and there are small gains after 1.25V as it is.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> The more I've played with this platform, the less cache voltage I use. Personally, I'd keep cache under 1.25V 24/7. On the chips I've used even 1.3V causes slight degradation under FMA3 loads, whereas the core seems to take up to 1.4V without problems. Even if you don't use P95, I don't think the cache is nearly as tough as the cores.
> 
> 
> 
> Now you say this, but many other users here would argue against you. Personally, I'm with you. I daren't push more than 1.25V of cache for longevity. I killed a normal Haswell with cache in the past, and there are small gains after 1.25V as it is.
Click to expand...

I have/am running ~1.35 Vcache for 6+ months with no degradation. I recall Raja's guide saying that "some chips can reach 4.6 Cache but may require 1.35-1.45"(mine only does 4.3-4.4 in that range). Then again, I only need this chip to last until the next set of drop ins come to market, I got a poor overclocker this gen and cant wait to swap it out...so my opinion would probably not be one to quote as proof that it is safe.


----------



## devilhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I have/am running ~1.35 Vcache for 6+ months with no degradation. I recall Raja's guide saying that "some chips can reach 4.6 Cache but may require 1.35-1.45"(mine only does 4.3-4.4 in that range). Then again, I only need this chip to last until the next set of drop ins come to market, I got a poor overclocker this gen and cant wait to swap it out...so my opinion would probably not be one to quote as proof that it is safe.


mine cache needs 1.33v for 4.7ghz







, but for daily run 4.2ghz with 0.190 offset (1.09V)


----------



## GRABibus

Hi all,
I change my computer (See the new one in signature which will be finished end of next week).
I come from [email protected] and ASUS Rampage Extreme (X48).
I think I am gonna see the difference









I will post here only stable overclocks tested with Prime 95 v26.6 (without AVX) or v28.7 (With AVX).
see you in some days.

Bye.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> I'm not sure, I wasn't benching at all when it start happening. I was messing with the vbios for the KFA² 980Ti while on my 46c44c3200 setting, that was supposedly stable.
> 
> What I did is clear cmos and start over with my 45c42c3200 downclocked to 40 core and cache. Cleared 45c42c3200 with a notch more vcache as it crash after 5 hours earlier. Oh yeah I also let VCCSA at stock. When I'm done with at 46c44c3200 stable setting I will do some GSAT and HCI with stock VSA as well to see if it's fine. If I don't need to touch it, it's even better right?


VCCSA "stock" or auto? it can get pretty high when left on auto depending on the ram frequency.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssateneth*
> 
> *What do you believe to be a 'safe' 24/7 cache voltage*? My new chip seems to perform similarly, but it could also be because its under chilled liquid. 4.625 Core @ 1.325, and testing 4.5 Cache @ 1.3 right now with quad 3000MHz 15-15-15-35-1T RAM, SA @ 0.875v.
> 
> I'm beginning to pick up the behavior of unstable cache that reacts well to voltage. Started at 1.2, increased by 0.0125v steps. Went from OS Load freeze -> desktop freeze while loading -> immediate freeze when doing RAM/Cache test in AIDA64 -> Delayed freeze -> (stable AIDA) Immediate freeze on memtest pro (16 x 1.75GiB tests) -> Short delayed freeze -> no freezes yet. Memory errors are popping up in sets of 8 though. Is this RAM, cache, or SA? 2 sets of 8 in the first 15% coverage.


Under 1.3V for sure. I run 1.2-1,25V daily. It's much more sensitive than core.. and really does not buy much outside of benchmarks. However, if you are running fast ram and tight timings, even day-driver performance benefits from 4.25GHz cache (vs say 4.0) IMO.
I run +290mV on the R5E for 1.24Vcache (4.6/4,2). as Yuh said, alot depends on how hard and for how many hours you run the rig. if you are doing 4K encodes all day, stay below 1.2V IMO.

edit: yeah, I can run 4.625 cache with 1.3V but NOT while encoding gopro 4K movies.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I have/am running ~1.35 Vcache for 6+ months with no degradation. I recall Raja's guide saying that "some chips can reach 4.6 Cache but may require 1.35-1.45"(mine only does 4.3-4.4 in that range). Then again, I only need this chip to last until the next set of drop ins come to market, I got a poor overclocker this gen and cant wait to swap it out...so my opinion would probably not be one to quote as proof that it is safe.


Yeah - my launch chip ran happy at 4.5 with 1.275V cache, but core needed 1.325V for 4.5. go figure.


----------



## Silent Scone

I've stuck to 4Ghz uncore for best part of a year. 1.10v for 4x4GB and 1.15v for 4x8GB


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> VCCSA "stock" or auto? it can get pretty high when left on auto depending on the ram frequency


Looking at his overlay, it looks to be 0.850+ so this would be stock. I found on this platform that getting stability at this or not much over isn't all that difficult unless the IMC is particularly weak or the frequency is fairly modest - but can later manifest in other ways like cold boot hangs, training etc.


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> VCCSA "stock" or auto? it can get pretty high when left on auto depending on the ram frequency.


By auto I mean offset without additional voltage, so it's stays at 0.850v more or less.
Weird stuff happened just now, after an entire day doing Aida64 bench, 6 hours of 46 core 44 cache was still running. Decided to stop it and restart to adjust my setting in the bios and it was locking in some q-code everytime (b7). Damnit... Clear cmos again and I didn't see anything wrong, I reloaded the memory profile for 3200 and saw a timing change (tCWL, from 9 to 12). I might have loaded the wrong profile but it seems like it doesn't want to boot at 9 (either q-code or training failing leaving 8 or 12gig of ram), while all my previous screens were at 9.
Anyway, I booted with 12 in there and doing another round of Aida64 with 46c45c3200, been running 45mins, so far so good.

As scone said, might be the vsa that makes me fail the training tho.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I've stuck to 4Ghz uncore for best part of a year. 1.10v for 4x4GB and 1.15v for 4x8GB


So with 4*8GB cache need higher voltage ? I'm collecting some info to start with my new setup the next week









5820k J522 Batch
Avexir Core 32GB 2400Mhz
Deluxe U3.1










@Jpmboy

One question about Adaptive voltage for core how we set that one on Asus board ? I can't remember

I mean what the value needed for 1.200v on the Cpu offset voltage + Additional Turbo voltage ?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> So with 4*8GB cache need higher voltage ? I'm collecting some info to start with my new setup the next week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5820k J522 Batch ( from JP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> Avexir Core 32GB 2400Mhz
> Deluxe U3.1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Jpmboy
> 
> One question about Adaptive voltage for core how we set that one on Asus board ? I can't remember
> 
> I mean what the value needed for 1.200v on the Cpu offset voltage + Additional Turbo voltage ?


Yes, probably more so with a higher density of DIMMs. More memory to address is more work for cache, as is higher frequency due to the faster l3 cache / memory interaction. If you start out with a more modest memory configuration you'll notice the linearity


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Yes, probably more so with a higher density of DIMMs. More memory to address is more work for cache, as is higher frequency due to the faster l3 cache / memory interaction. If you start out with a more modest memory configuration you'll notice the linearity


Thanks, good info to know before starting with first 32GB kit in my life









Can you answer the second question ? I believe you can


----------



## Silent Scone

The offest function can be ignored there's no benefit for this on this platform that I'm aware of, simply enter the total voltage into the turbo field


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> The offest function can be ignored there's no benefit for this on this platform that I'm aware of, simply enter the total voltage into the turbo field


Thanks + rep


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> The offest function can be ignored there's no benefit for this on this platform that I'm aware of, simply enter the total voltage into the turbo field


There is a slight benefit, lower idle voltages. That is assuming your CPU can downvolt with enough stability. Mine can do -100mV pre-turbo bin offset (using -80mV whilst I faff about with RAM timings),









Best to set this offset after all your load and variable load tests, and once you've got a stable VCCIN voltage. Then set the offset and leave the rig idle overnight - if it's frozen you know that was way too low of an offset.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> There is a slight benefit, lower idle voltages. That is assuming your CPU can downvolt with enough stability. Mine can do -100mV pre-turbo bin offset,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best to set this offset after all your load and variable load tests, and once you've got a stable VCCIN voltage. Then set the offset and leave the rig idle overnight - if it's frozen you know that was way too low of an offset.


That's not a benefit, that's circumstance


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> That's not a benefit, that's circumstance


This is true









Might be placebo but I do feel it helped with my AIO idle temps (but a lot less than using adaptive - adaptive gave a world of difference to idle temps).


----------



## Silent Scone

unless you run anything with AVX instructions, then the use of offset and adaptive may go 'to pot'


----------



## Joe-Gamer

Hows 4.4ghz with 1.3v core, 3.8ghz 1.2v cache. VCCIN is 1.85v and system agent is 1.08v. Tested with aida64, intel burn test (standard, then high then very high) all passed. 1307cb score.


----------



## Kimir

How boy, how bizarre, I'm booting again with tWCL at 9 just fine. I'm gonna do some power cycle too see if it hang sometimes.








Anyway, here some screens from testing since yesterday:


Spoiler: Some Aida64!



4.5Ghz core / 4.2Ghz cache

4.6Ghz core / 4.2Ghz cache

4.6Ghz core / 4.4Ghz cache

4.6Ghz core / 4.5Ghz cache, pushing the cache at 1.35v so stopped there, stable enough to bench as is.



I'm doing some 4.7Ghz core / 4.5Ghz cache right. The temp is out of my comfort zone as it almost reach 90°c but that just to get a bench profile that won't crash in an instant.








Once I'm done with that and the power cycle (on/off and reboot, just to be sure), I'll finally be able to go back to some 3D bench.


----------



## Cyb3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> How boy, how bizarre, I'm booting again with tWCL at 9 just fine. I'm gonna do some power cycle too see if it hang sometimes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, here some screens from testing since yesterday:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Some Aida64!
> 
> 
> 
> 4.5Ghz core / 4.2Ghz cache
> 
> 4.6Ghz core / 4.2Ghz cache
> 
> 4.6Ghz core / 4.4Ghz cache
> 
> 4.6Ghz core / 4.5Ghz cache, pushing the cache at 1.35v so stopped there, stable enough to bench as is.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm doing some 4.7Ghz core / 4.5Ghz cache right. The temp is out of my comfort zone as it almost reach 90°c but that just to get a bench profile that won't crash in an instant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once I'm done with that and the power cycle (on/off and reboot, just to be sure), I'll finally be able to go back to some 3D bench.


90°c ouchies ya wanna bake some eggs?


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyb3r*
> 
> 90°c ouchies ya wanna bake some eggs?


Almost is the key word!








But yeah that's toasty, it's not like I do that kind of thing everyday. Tjmax being 105°c, I figured running at that temp for an hour shouldn't kill it. I hope so anyway.
here a screen of the test ongoing


----------



## Silent Scone

Chances are if tWCL at 9 was giving you trouble before it will again if you're not using more voltage


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Chances are if tWCL at 9 was giving you trouble before it will again if you're not using more voltage


I don't know, it could be that or the VCCSA that I'm running at 0.850v stock instead of the offset +0.100 that I used to be before. I'll see after I'm done with aida.


----------



## Silent Scone

in my experience if you're close with SA you'll find you may get AD hangs on OS hand off occasionally


----------



## Desolutional

RAM still is being temperamental. I'll just set it to loose timings and be done - some days it plays 1500% HCI, the next day Windows fails to boot. Might have something to do with RTLs and IOLs (however setting IOLs manually led to 55 Q-Code and no POST).

*Worthy of note, I only ever experience instability after a power cycle (pull PSU power, hold button, flush power, plug back in, press power)*. <--- Dunno if that means anything? Every time that happens I either have to loosen timings or boost voltage on the RAM. This is RAM training? _This also means that my cache clock has nothing to do with this issue I assume._


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> By auto I mean offset without additional voltage, so it's stays at 0.850v more or less.
> Weird stuff happened just now, after an entire day doing Aida64 bench, 6 hours of 46 core 44 cache was still running. Decided to stop it and restart to adjust my setting in the bios and it was locking in some q-code everytime (b7). Damnit... Clear cmos again and I didn't see anything wrong, I reloaded the memory profile for 3200 and saw a timing change (tCWL, from 9 to 12). I might have loaded the wrong profile but it seems like it doesn't want to boot at 9 (either q-code or training failing leaving 8 or 12gig of ram), while all my previous screens were at 9.
> Anyway, I booted with 12 in there and doing another round of Aida64 with 46c45c3200, been running 45mins, so far so good.
> 
> As scone said, might be the vsa that makes me fail the training tho.


You have memory training enabled - right? regarding VSa.. you can tweak this around and struggle as it surprises you sporadically.. or run a relatively low VSA, 0.95 - 1.025V and give the ram an assist on training corectly by increasing DramV and set an Eventual that works, So for example, running 8x4GB 3000c13 very tight secondaries I have VSa at 1.025 train @ 1.475V and run at 1.45V. (I haven;t had a b7 or Ad or any post/boot hangs in a very long time using this voltage set)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Looking at his overlay, it looks to be 0.850+ so this would be stock. I found on this platform that getting stability at this or not much over isn't all that difficult unless the IMC is particularly weak or the frequency is fairly modest - but can later manifest in other ways like cold boot hangs, training etc.


train.. then run.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> So with 4*8GB cache need higher voltage ? I'm collecting some info to start with my new setup the next week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5820k J522 Batch ( from JP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> Avexir Core 32GB 2400Mhz
> Deluxe U3.1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Jpmboy
> One question about Adaptive voltage for core how we set that one on Asus board ? I can't remember
> I mean what the value needed for 1.200v on the Cpu offset voltage + Additional Turbo voltage ?


With 4 -8GB sticks VSa may need a little bit more, but it really depends on the cpu sample and whether you utilize the ability to train at a slightly higher voltage then run at a lower one.
lol - rather than rely on Auto rules for vcore, just set 0.001V to 0.005V offset, then put the remainder in turbo voltage (eg, 0.005/1.195V = 1.200V). this works on 100 and 125 strap - easy. The main thing to control is VCCIN... no AUTO here - right?







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> unless you run anything with AVX instructions, then the use of offset and adaptive may go 'to pot'


not sure why you would conclude this? Once it's running AVX, adaptive works just like fixed in my experience, unless you mean that if one is running alot of AVX FMA3 stuff, the useful OC will be so low anyway.


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> You have memory training enabled - right? regarding VSa.. you can tweak this around and struggle as it surprises you sporadically.. or run a relatively low VSA, 0.95 - 1.025V and give the ram an assist on training corectly by increasing DramV and set an Eventual that works, So for example, running 8x4GB 3000c13 very tight secondaries I have VSa at 1.025 train @ 1.475V and run at 1.45V. (I haven;t had a b7 or Ad or any post/boot hangs in a very long time using this voltage set)


I do, even the enhanced training too. Well, I was fine with about .950 prior changing my graphic card. I had to clear cmos after changing to the 980Ti and the load my profile to boot without problem (like Desolutional says, since I had top removed the power cord, it didn't wanted to boot right on) and was able to bench alright before the windows corruption arrive.
I have the dram voltage set to 1.4v and eventual to 1.41v myself, that is stable in GSAT for 3 hours.
I did 15 restart, no issue. I'm doing the power off and on now. So far so good.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> You have memory training enabled - right? regarding VSa.. you can tweak this around and struggle as it surprises you sporadically.. or run a relatively low VSA, 0.95 - 1.025V and give the ram an assist on training corectly by increasing DramV and set an Eventual that works, So for example, running 8x4GB 3000c13 very tight secondaries I have VSa at 1.025 train @ 1.475V and run at 1.45V. (I haven;t had a b7 or Ad or any post/boot hangs in a very long time using this voltage set)
> train.. then run.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With 4 -8GB sticks VSa may need a little bit more, but it really depends on the cpu sample and whether you utilize the ability to train at a slightly higher voltage then run at a lower one.
> lol - rather than rely on Auto rules for vcore, just set 0.001V to 0.005V offset, then put the remainder in turbo voltage (eg, 0.005/1.195V = 1.200V). this works on 100 and 125 strap - easy. The main thing to control is VCCIN... no AUTO here - right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not sure why you would conclude this? Once it's running AVX, adaptive works just like fixed in my experience, unless you mean that if one is running alot of AVX FMA3 stuff, the useful OC will be so low anyway.


If you use Adaptive and / or offset the core voltage when the instructions are running can increase by .1v, wasn't meaning specifically when used in conjunction with one another, but in which case all the low voltage at idle being a good idea goes out the window, with fixed this doesn't happen. Not really a problem for most hence the winky









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> RAM still is being temperamental. I'll just set it to loose timings and be done - some days it plays 1500% HCI, the next day Windows fails to boot. Might have something to do with RTLs and IOLs (however setting IOLs manually led to 55 Q-Code and no POST).
> 
> *Worthy of note, I only ever experience instability after a power cycle (pull PSU power, hold button, flush power, plug back in, press power)*. <--- Dunno if that means anything? Every time that happens I either have to loosen timings or boost voltage on the RAM. This is RAM training? _This also means that my cache clock has nothing to do with this issue I assume._


Pretty much my experience with the TridentZ - This is where the settings Praz was mentioning come in like DQS. I don't really understand it, but when changing these values you're adjusting a 'data window' to accommodate for drift. The problem is knowing what values to try, and without trying to palm it off - I'd rather just use certified kits







.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> I do, even the enhanced training too. Well, I was fine with about .950 prior changing my graphic card. I had to clear cmos after changing to the 980Ti and the load my profile to boot without problem (like Desolutional says, since I had top removed the power cord, it didn't wanted to boot right on) and was able to bench alright before the windows corruption arrive.
> I have the dram voltage set to 1.4v and eventual to 1.41v myself, that is stable in GSAT for 3 hours.
> I did 15 restart, no issue. I'm doing the power off and on now. So far so good.


you mean dramV to 1.41 and eventual to 1.41V I think.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> If you use Adaptive and / or offset the core voltage when the instructions are running can increase by .1v, wasn't meaning specifically when used in conjunction with one another, but in which case all the low voltage at idle being a good idea goes out the window, with fixed this doesn't happen. Not really a problem for most hence the winky


I get that pop in core (0.01V or so) even not running AVX, that's a Haswell thing - yes? An unanticipated 0.1V would nasty for sure.


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> you mean dramV to 1.41 and eventual to 1.41V I think.


Nop, as I wrote, 1.4v on the dram voltage in the main page where the vsa/vcore/vcache are and in the dram setting, the enhanced dram voltage are set to 1.41v (which is why in TurboV it shows 1.41v I assume).
I've no idea which one of the two is the training voltage.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> you mean dramV to 1.41 and eventual to 1.41V I think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nop, as I wrote, 1.4v on the dram voltage in the main page where the vsa/vcore/vcache are and in the dram setting, the enhanced dram voltage are set to 1.41v (which is why in TurboV it shows 1.41v I assume).
> I've no idea which one of the two is the training voltage.
Click to expand...

Boot voltage is on the front page, the eventual is in the timing section close to the bottom.


----------



## ssateneth

So looking for a little more advice with my J542B141 batch 5960x. I'm still fleshing out some of the errors with my OC. One of the persistent errors was sometimes (every 3-20% of coverage in memtest, depending on 'luck') getting detected memory errors in MemTestPro, almost always in sets of 8. I know I posted settings a few times already, but for consistency, this is what I was at, and how I changed it in attempts to find the cause of the errors

125.1 BCLK
37x (4630.1) core @ 1.325v, up to 1.35v. I tested core speed down to 32x multiplier with no effect
36x (4505.2) cache @ 1.25v, up to 1.31825v. I tested cache speed down to 32x multiplier with no effect
VCCSA @ 0.85v, up to 0.925v
VCCIN @ 1.925v, up to 1.95v
DRAM voltage @ 1.35v, up to 1.5v
Timings 15-15-15-35 have been constant.
tRFC 350, up to Auto (382)
tREFI 32767, down to Auto (11440)

I've been pushing more voltage and more forgiving timings each time that an error popped up to each setting one at a time; If an error popped up, I'd reboot, change 1 setting to more aggressive voltage/looser timing, and try again. The last thing I tried was the Command Rate. It was 1T. I've changed it to 2T. I'm currently at 66% coverage with no errors. I really still want to do 1T if possible. What setting can I change to allow 1T to stick with no MemtestPro errors? The memory kit is a GSKILL Ripjaws series 4 4x8GB 3000MHz kit with black heatspreaders; I have no idea what ICs it has, if its even relevant.

I also want to add that I really want to believe in MSI. I really do. When my original SL binned 5960x died, I thought it was the board. Got an MSI X99A XPOWER AC, and I had large problems with DRAM training disabling my RAM channels, showing only 28gb, 24gb, or 16gb at times. If anyone has this board (or the X99S usb 3.0 only version), i'd be interested in hearing your solution for this. Normally I just set DRAM training to ignore in the RAMPAGE V, but doing the same (similar?) option in the MSI just causes no-post.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Nop, as I wrote, 1.4v on the dram voltage in the main page where the vsa/vcore/vcache are and in the dram setting, the enhanced dram voltage are set to 1.41v (which is why in TurboV it shows 1.41v I assume).
> I've no idea which one of the two is the training voltage.


As Inede' said,
yeah - you got it reversed. Set both DramV on the main bios page to the voltage you want to train at, then in the dram timings menu, set the run voltage.


----------



## Kimir

Roger, so the Dram voltage in main page is training, the eventual is what it run at in windows. I have been using more voltage than necessary, probably.


----------



## Jpmboy

correct. eventual = post trraining OS voltage.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I run +290mV on the R5E for 1.24Vcache (4.6/4,2). as Yuh said, alot depends on how hard and for how many hours you run the rig. if you are doing 4K encodes all day, *stay below 1.2V IMO.*


Getting a bit nervous about stress testing for long hours using x264 at 1.2vcache now...


----------



## Kimir

Don't be, if you didn't go crazy and experiment like some of us that go at 1.35v or so, there shouldn't be any degradation at all. If you are at 1.2v now and have been from the start, with controlled temperature, I wouldn't worry at all.









This is what you shouldn't do if you want to keep your cpu for the next 10 years:

Core at 4.7Ghz 1.36v, measured up to 1.38v
Cache at 4.5Ghz 1.35v, measured the same.
80+°c


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Don't be, if you didn't go crazy and experiment like some of us that go at 1.35v or so, there shouldn't be any degradation at all. If you are at 1.2v now and have been from the start, with controlled temperature, I wouldn't worry at all.


^This, 1.35 VCache daily since February, and no degradation to speak of...Heck, I just wrapped up another 24 hour real bench to finalize my overclock on the 2001 BIOS. Its full bore 24/7 too, PC doesn't shut down, just reboots on occasion to install updates, and I am using fixed voltage with SpeedStep disabled. Really, 1.2 Vcache is fine.


----------



## Desolutional

Praz, is there a guide for DQS setting? I'm completely stumped with this kit, but I'm willing to give it a shot.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Praz, is there a guide for DQS setting? I'm completely stumped with this kit, but I'm willing to give it a shot.


probably not.. but this is from the extreme end of things:

R5EOCGuide.pdf 1687k .pdf file

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Getting a bit nervous about stress testing for long hours using x264 at 1.2vcache now...


nah - 1,2-1,3V is fine on a 5960X. The lower core SKUs can run higher voltage it seems. I do know of several folks who claim cache >1.3 killed their 8-core, but that was during benching runs AFAIK.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> probably not.. but this is from the extreme end of things:
> 
> R5EOCGuide.pdf 1687k .pdf file


That was a good read, knew quite a bit of that already so that is good. It mentions values for DQ and DQS (to set each triplet equal to each other) but no idea what setting DQ, DQS lower or higher actually does or whether it may cause damage to the mobo? Everything I've tried to find on the internet points to the analogue-digital conversion stuff, but not actually mentioning what setting a different decibel level for the settings does.


----------



## Silent Scone

That's because in truth DQS and DQ rarely need to be touched as the motherboard has these things covered for MOST DRAM configurations, the only reason these need be touched is when either really pushing memory or using kits in this way. These two settings need to be aligned in order for proper operation. We are lucky in the sense that these things don't need to be tampered with normally - it wasn't all that long ago that memory overclocking required intervention with these signals and elsewhere.

I'm really not certain if also - that GSKILL's hand binning process may make these types of things more self evident, perhaps missing certain testing that would better alignment


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Everything I've tried to find on the internet points to the analogue-digital conversion stuff, but not actually mentioning what setting a different decibel level for the settings does.


Hello

Most all Google results will be in reference to the DQ/DQS signal lines of the DRAM interface which are different than what the OC socket settings manipulate. Trial and error to find the preference for each CPU is the best approach when tuning the OC Socket settings.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Most all Google results will be in reference to the DQ/DQS signal lines of the DRAM interface which are different than what the OC socket settings manipulate. Trial and error to find the preference for each CPU is the best approach when tuning the OC Socket settings.


Knowing what range to try isn't documented anywhere either







. Why is it that mainly non certified kits only need these adjustments?

Actually, I suppose more really importantly can long term stability be expected?


----------



## Silent Scone

Just decided to update UEFI, I can't see any discernible difference with my memory stability on kits from 1702 to 2001 that others have apparently seen


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Just decided to update UEFI, I can't see any discernible difference with my memory stability on kits from 1702 to 2001 that others have apparently seen


Try using DQ (all 3) at 1.15 and DQS (all 3) at 1.30. The trend I've been seeing is that DQ=1.15, DQS=1.25 is the *minimum* POSTing, Windows booting, training setting I've got so far. As I go higher, stability tends to improve. As no one has ever really publicly documented the O.C. socket DQ and DQS tuning, it's taking time to estabilish trends and patterns.

Definitely an improvement over 1.43V of brute force DRAM voltage. Newer BIOS are still giving me RAM instability.

Edit: reworded for clarity, passed training and HCI, trying GSAT again.


----------



## cookiesowns

lol. 1.35V on the cache. Kinda crazy...

If your core temps are that high, that means your package temps must be much worse, I personally wouldn't expect the CPU to last very long.

I personally don't dare go over 1.3V cache, as I can hit 4.5 @ 1.25V 24/7 stable. Most of the time, I find my CPU start to get unstable past 76C package temp.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Try using DQ (all 3) at 1.15 and DQS (all 3) at 1.30. So far, got 15% in HCI with no errors at 1.38V and XMP timings (still not 1.35V, but working on it). The trend I've been seeing is that DQ=1.15, DQS=1.25 is the *minimum* POSTing, Windows booting, HCI running (errors at 3%) setting I've got so far. As we go higher, stability improves (15% is a massive improvement over 3%, and it's still running). It might not be CPU dependent, but rather RAM kit dependent. We have the same kit, so it may be worth a shot. As no one has ever really publicly documented the O.C. socket DQ and DQS tuning, it's taking time to estabilish trends and patterns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely an improvement over 1.43V of brute force DRAM voltage, but we will see how it goes. I'll be training HCI up to 200% then tuning DRAM voltage, and rolling again. 400% should be enough for Windows memory correction to take account of any minor instability. From what I noticed, the newer BIOS aren't actually less stable, but rather play around with the O.C. socket in a worse way than 1502, leading to increased RAM instability for this G.Skill kit. Assuming one enters DQ and DQS values manually, this issue can be fixed.
> 
> GSAT is useless for O.C. socket (DQ, DQS) stability testing as it purely focuses on the sticks themselves. HCI is stressing the IMC and the sticks, which probably pushes the O.C. socket too. For our kit we should aim to test with HCI until ASUS manages to tune these G.Skill kits.
> 
> Edit: 25% no errors, 40% no errors, 60% no errors


It's more passing training _consistently_ and being stable from what I was finding. Best of luck to you, but I bought the kit primarily for Z170 anyway. If you're really struggling, maybe try to return it and try your luck with a 4x8GB kit that's certified for the platform. I have the 2800 C16 RipJaw kit, but I'm fairly certain they also do a 3000Mhz kit.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Try using DQ (all 3) at 1.15 and DQS (all 3) at 1.30. So far, got 15% in HCI with no errors at 1.38V and XMP timings (still not 1.35V, but working on it). The trend I've been seeing is that DQ=1.15, DQS=1.25 is the *minimum* POSTing, Windows booting, HCI running (errors at 3%) setting I've got so far. As we go higher, stability improves (15% is a massive improvement over 3%, and it's still running). It might not be CPU dependent, but rather RAM kit dependent. We have the same kit, so it may be worth a shot. As no one has ever really publicly documented the O.C. socket DQ and DQS tuning, it's taking time to estabilish trends and patterns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely an improvement over 1.43V of brute force DRAM voltage, but we will see how it goes. I'll be training HCI up to 200% then tuning DRAM voltage, and rolling again. 400% should be enough for Windows memory correction to take account of any minor instability. From what I noticed, the newer BIOS aren't actually less stable, but rather play around with the O.C. socket in a worse way than 1502, leading to increased RAM instability for this G.Skill kit. Assuming one enters DQ and DQS values manually, this issue can be fixed.
> 
> GSAT is useless for O.C. socket (DQ, DQS) stability testing as it purely focuses on the sticks themselves. HCI is stressing the IMC and the sticks, which probably pushes the O.C. socket too. For our kit we should aim to test with HCI until ASUS manages to tune these G.Skill kits.
> 
> Edit: 25% no errors, 40% no errors, 60% no errors


Hello

There is so much in here that is wrong I don't know where to begin. Guess I'll just leave it at that.


----------



## Desolutional

I can't explain it but training passing much easier now that I've tuned those DQ and DQS settings. Still not managed to get down to 1.35V, but it's a definite improvement from 1.43V. It _really_ would help if there was a guide out there instead of having to use trial and error.

Also prior to this, RAM training randomly decided to mess about and give me a corrupt BIOS UEFI setup screen. The gray background was suddenly black and text was garbled. God I hate this kit.

Gah, stupid kit still messing about. This is what I really don't get; some days it runs perfectly fine at 3200MHz XMP with a little extra voltage, the next day when I power the rig on, it's unstable. So it has got to be a problem with training somewhere... right?


----------



## inedenimadam

Reading the last few pages of this thread makes me feel a bit noobish. I really wish I could find a smashing good guide on 2nd and 3rd timing overclocking...something along the lines of "DDR4 for dummies". My current RAM overclock only involves VDIMM+SA and speed/primaries. Every time I go messing with 2nd and 3rd timings, I just stare at the long list of random letters and say 'FORGET THIS MESS!' Then I tuck my tail, and then head back into windows.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Reading the last few pages of this thread makes me feel a bit noobish. I really wish I could find a smashing good guide on 2nd and 3rd timing overclocking...something along the lines of "DDR4 for dummies". My current RAM overclock only involves VDIMM+SA and speed/primaries. Every time I go messing with 2nd and 3rd timings, I just stare at the long list of random letters and say 'FORGET THIS MESS!' Then I tuck my tail, and then head back into windows.


You really don't need to really touch anything other than primary timings, most users overclocks will be mainly DRAM voltage, system agent and primaries. Many will just use XMP - the board controlled timings are pretty efficient on this platform. The last few pages have been about settings that affect the OC socket which generally only really need to be touched when the system (or IMC) are being pushed hard. Most users will just need to learn to accept to back off.

The IO settings are literally a mine field and personally I've refused to even look at them. Without the proper understanding and knowing how these offset off one another you could be there all year. If you're looking to drop secondary timings and terts, there is plenty of documentation on this - and once having a basic grasp for key timings, you only need work your way up. Again though, this is also something that's relatively pointless with long term stability - the performance to be gained is minute.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> If you're looking to drop secondary timings and terts, there is plenty of documentation on this.


This is the information I am looking for. Point a finger for me?


----------



## Kimir

I had GSAT hanging on me yesterday after a little more than 2h (set to ran for 6h) so I ran HCI overnight instead, I added back the +0.100 offset on vsa and set the eventual to 1.4v.
2 errors. snap

Tried again after changing my voltage back to 1.41v and +0.110 VSA,
again 2 errors.


Running it again as I write this message on the other rig, with vsa a +0.115 and it passed 400%.
Getting there, slowly but surely. When I'm done fine tuning the vsa, I'll try again with lower vdram.


----------



## Silent Scone

Sure it's not cache?


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Sure it's not cache?


Can never be sure, but with 4.6/4.4Ghz I did Aida for over 6 hours with core+cache+memory. And that was with no added VSA.


----------



## Desolutional

Well there's a definite correlation between DQ, DQS settings and stability, but at this point I've given up lol (I hate this kit). Will just run loose timings and live with it. Even then I am curious as to why once in a blue moon my memory suddenly becomes insanely unstable after a cold boot, when before it passes 3 hours of GSAT and 1500% of HCI and experiences dozens of shutdowns and bootups. No idea why that is happening, and it only happens once in a blue moon - absolutely no factors were changed, it just randomly decides to go unstable. Once it goes unstable, it stays unstable until I do a power cycle. Then with the same settings it is once again stable.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Well there's a definite correlation between DQ, DQS settings and stability, but at this point I've given up lol (I hate this kit). Will just run loose timings and live with it. Even then I am curious as to why once in a blue moon my memory suddenly becomes insanely unstable after a cold boot, when before it passes 3 hours of GSAT and 1500% of HCI and experiences dozens of shutdowns and bootups. No idea why that is happening, and it only happens once in a blue moon - absolutely no factors were changed, it just randomly decides to go unstable. Once it goes unstable, it stays unstable until I do a power cycle. Then with the same settings it is once again stable.


More DRAM voltage or increasing the timings will resolve this, or increasing DRAM training volts - certainly makes more sense for most people to do this rather than looking at IO controls. I found similar inconsistency with the 4x8GB Ripjaws @ 3000 on the rare occasion after POST so simply raised tRCD and tRP by one to compensate.


----------



## Desolutional

It is weird though isn't it? No other factors have changed besides the ambient temperature by literally a few Celsius and maybe the wind direction. Just suddenly out of the blue decides to throw up instability. I'm find with volting this kit, but no idea why it would randomly happen. I've already pushed primaries to 18-20-20-48 2T, so it would probably be a secondary one I have to change. Either way, if a company can certify for an easier board standard like Z170, they will cause it's cheaper. That really is a shame for us X99 users


----------



## Cyb3r

you'd be surprised how sometimes even -1°c does to my oc'ed 2600k T.T granted though this board is a mess (old gigabyte board that had it's fair share off issues in the bios T.T) so i'm curious how it's going to run the 5960x when i get to oc that beast ^^ currently prepping everything for a swap since i'm also swapping from 2 hdd's (winblows / games separated) > 2 850evo ssd's

though yeah as silent says in the below post you might have a messy kit


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> It is weird though isn't it? No other factors have changed besides the ambient temperature by literally a few Celsius and maybe the wind direction. Just suddenly out of the blue decides to throw up instability. I'm find with volting this kit, but no idea why it would randomly happen. I've already pushed primaries to *18-20-20-48 2T*, so it would probably be a secondary one I have to change. Either way, if a company can certify for an easier board standard like Z170, they will cause it's cheaper. That really is a shame for us X99 users


lol, return the kit and purchase another...

Not necessarily from the link below - as it's above current RRP

http://www.amazon.co.uk/G-Skill-Ripjaws-F4-3000C15Q-32GRK-Non-ECC-Spreader/dp/B00X59GSJK/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1449423623&sr=8-3&keywords=4x8GB+Ripjaw+3000Mhz


----------



## ssiperko

Forgive my ignorance but when setting offset voltage for the cache how do I know what the actual # will be?

Say I wish my cache voltage to be 1.25v how do I know what to plug into the CPU Cache Voltage Offset field?

SS


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> lol, return the kit and purchase another...
> 
> Not necessarily from the link below - as it's above current RRP
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/G-Skill-Ripjaws-F4-3000C15Q-32GRK-Non-ECC-Spreader/dp/B00X59GSJK/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1449423623&sr=8-3&keywords=4x8GB+Ripjaw+3000Mhz


Better yet, this one http://www.amazon.co.uk/HyperX-Predator-32-Non-ECC-Compatible/dp/B00TPQPO0G/ref=pd_sim_sbs_147_3?ie=UTF8&dpID=41J1ddV9dqL&dpSrc=sims&preST=_AC_UL160_SR160%2C160_&refRID=0D0CQFE9RBSH5Z029FZ4
At least this is sure to be hynix (either MFR or AFR is recent batch). Problem free on X99.







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssiperko*
> 
> Forgive my ignorance but when setting offset voltage for the cache how do I know what the actual # will be?
> 
> Say I wish my cache voltage to be 1.25v how do I know what to plug into the CPU Cache Voltage Offset field?
> 
> SS


You'll have to go to windows and measure it or see with Aida under load.
If you have a RVE, TurboV is your friend.


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> You'll have to go to windows and measure it or see with Aida under load.
> If you have a RVE, TurboV is your friend.


I have a RVE.

When you say measure voltage, should I leave the ratio and voltage in the bios at auto and then runs some benches in Window with HWmonitor on to check the min/max/ave of the cache voltages and then I can add the additional voltage in CPU Cache Voltage Offset field to reach my desired final voltage level?

SS


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Better yet, this one http://www.amazon.co.uk/HyperX-Predator-32-Non-ECC-Compatible/dp/B00TPQPO0G/ref=pd_sim_sbs_147_3?ie=UTF8&dpID=41J1ddV9dqL&dpSrc=sims&preST=_AC_UL160_SR160%2C160_&refRID=0D0CQFE9RBSH5Z029FZ4
> At least this is sure to be hynix (either MFR or AFR is recent batch). Problem free on X99.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You'll have to go to windows and measure it or see with Aida under load.
> If you have a RVE, TurboV is your friend.


Nice spot


----------



## Desolutional

Got mine for £200 so I'll just put up with it for now. Hopefully won't deflate in price as much as the more expensive kits, still annoyed as I expected top notch enthusiast style tuning from G.Skill. Still interesting to try and find out how to adapt a Z170 kit for X99, as frustrating as it is.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssiperko*
> 
> Forgive my ignorance but when setting offset voltage for the cache how do I know what the actual # will be?
> 
> Say I wish my cache voltage to be 1.25v how do I know what to plug into the CPU Cache Voltage Offset field?
> 
> SS


I believe Aida64 can read the cache voltage for asus board


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Got mine for £200 so I'll just put up with it for now. Hopefully won't deflate in price as much as the more expensive kits, still annoyed as I expected top notch enthusiast style tuning from G.Skill. Still interesting to try and find out how to adapt a Z170 kit for X99, as frustrating as it is.


You have to understand that GSKILL hand bin their kits, and it does specifically only say under QVL that it is only certified with Skylake motherboards. So it's not going to be happy trails for all hardware combinations given it's neither binned for an 8 DIMM board, quad channel or this platform. There is nothing surprising about you having to saturate DRAM voltage in order to get this kit working - it's just unfortunate that you've not really been able to. If not for the fact I owned a Z170 platform, I wouldn't have bought this kit.


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssiperko*
> 
> I have a RVE.
> 
> When you say measure voltage, should I leave the ratio and voltage in the bios at auto and then runs some benches in Window with HWmonitor on to check the min/max/ave of the cache voltages and then I can add the additional voltage in CPU Cache Voltage Offset field to reach my desired final voltage level?
> 
> SS


yeah, either measure it with DMM or with software that does, like I said with Aida for example.
HWmonitor won't do it, it will show the offset.

if you want my setting for Aida to show on desktop like on my screen, pm me.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> I believe Aida64 can read the cache voltage for asus board


It sure does, see any of my screen, and with DMM it's spot on.

That would be nice of Asus to release a new bios with new profiles with samy D-die/E-die or whatever the new ones are these day, I didn't keep track but basically for the TridentZ, as well as some Hynix profile for AFR.








If Raja or Praz can send the word.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> It sure does, see any of my screen, and with DMM it's spot on.


No, I never seen that in your SC, We all never seen anything there its that damn hot thing only


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssiperko*
> 
> I have a RVE.
> 
> When you say measure voltage, should I leave the ratio and voltage in the bios at auto and then runs some benches in Window with HWmonitor on to check the min/max/ave of the cache voltages and then I can add the additional voltage in CPU Cache Voltage Offset field to reach my desired final voltage level?
> 
> SS


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> I believe Aida64 can read the cache voltage for asus board


Sure does, thanks.

So then if my cache voltage at auto is max of .922v and I want 1.25v eventual in offset I need to add .328v (may be +/- I understand) to the CPU Cache Voltage Offset field correct?

SS


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> No, I never seen that in your SC, We all never seen anything there its that damn hot thing only


Damn, even when covered with all of the HCI memtest!


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssiperko*
> 
> Sure does, thanks.
> 
> So then if my cache voltage at auto is max of .922v and I want 1.25v eventual in offset I need to add .328v (may be +/- I understand) to the CPU Cache Voltage Offset field correct?
> 
> SS


Yes, 0.328v or +/- 0.01v almost will do the trick








Quote:


> Damn, even when covered with all of the HCI memtest! biggrinsmiley.gif


Yup, We can see that


----------



## H3avyM3tal

Hey yo guys. New owner of a 5930k here, and I was wondering which software would you recommend for win10 to show cpu temp? Last I used coretemp and it was giving me bsods.


----------



## Kimir

+0.115 vsa seems fine, I'll do some unigine and catzilla bench then I'll see if I can drop the voltage on the ram.


H3avyM3tal, try Real Temp GT, Open Hardware monitor, HWiNFO64 and/or Aida64.


----------



## ssateneth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> +0.115 vsa seems fine, I'll do some unigine and catzilla bench then I'll see if I can drop the voltage on the ram.
> 
> 
> H3avyM3tal, try Real Temp GT, Open Hardware monitor, HWiNFO64 and/or Aida64.


You seem to know what you're doing. 3200MHz with command rate of 1. What am I doing wrong? When I do CR1, I get memtestpro errors in sets of 8 every 3-30% coverage, depending on luck. I would like to do CR1 instead of CR2, gives me about 5% more memory bandwidth it seems. What setting would I have to encourage the system to play nicer with CR1 and not throw errors? My kit is only 3000MHz and thats what I'm running it at. 15-15-15-35, tRFC @ 350, tREFI @ 32767. Everything else auto. SA @ 0.85 RAM @ 1.35.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssateneth*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> +0.115 vsa seems fine, I'll do some unigine and catzilla bench then I'll see if I can drop the voltage on the ram.
> 
> 
> H3avyM3tal, try Real Temp GT, Open Hardware monitor, HWiNFO64 and/or Aida64.
> 
> 
> 
> You seem to know what you're doing. 3200MHz with command rate of 1. What am I doing wrong? When I do CR1, I get memtestpro errors in sets of 8 every 3-30% coverage, depending on luck. I would like to do CR1 instead of CR2, gives me about 5% more memory bandwidth it seems. What setting would I have to encourage the system to play nicer with CR1 and not throw errors?
Click to expand...

In my experience, going from T2-->T1 is a straight voltage increase. On my kit I am running at 3200, it took .020 VDIMM.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssateneth*
> 
> You seem to know what you're doing. 3200MHz with command rate of 1. What am I doing wrong? When I do CR1, I get memtestpro errors in sets of 8 every 3-30% coverage, depending on luck. I would like to do CR1 instead of CR2, gives me about 5% more memory bandwidth it seems. What setting would I have to encourage the system to play nicer with CR1 and not throw errors?


More DRAM voltage assuming the sticks are capable and tuning VCCSA (system agent). Almost all CPU will be capable of 3200 1T with 16GB of memory


----------



## sblantipodi

some months ago the most usable frequency with 100MHz strap was 2666MHz and 3200MHz.

was there some improvements with the latest bios update?
is 2800 or 3000MHz possible with latest bios update?


----------



## Madeupword

Hello everyone! After a few days of overclocking my 5820K, I'm running a final round of stress test with 6 hours of AIDA64 and RealBench each. I'm currently at the 3-hour mark with AIDA64.

Are the following parameters okay for an ambient of 30 degree Celsius in tropical Singapore? The 5820K is fitted onto an Asus X99-A/USB3.1, cooled by a Noctua NH-D15 and housed in a Fractal Design Define S with 3 front intake fans and 1 exhaust fan.

Core: 4.3Ghz with 1.185V, Cache 4.1Ghz with 1.125V, XMP P1 enabled running 2400Mhz with 1.2V. Max temperature at 85 degree Celsius and fans running at ~1200RPM.

Upon completion of stress test, I'll input 1.195V for core voltage and 1.135V for cache voltage to "Additional Turbo Mode CPU Core Voltage" / "Total Adaptive Mode CPU Core Voltage" on adaptive mode. I am also contemplating to have the fans run earlier and at a higher RPM to lower the temperature.

Please do not hesitate if you have any other thoughts! E.g. If the stress test is adequate? As a neophyte in both building and overclocking, it's a humbling and exciting experience!


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> some months ago the most usable frequency with 100MHz strap was 2666MHz and 3200MHz.
> 
> was there some improvements with the latest bios update?
> is 2800 or 3000MHz possible with latest bios update?


Well this would be nice cause it means I can afford compromising my kit for 3000, whilst keeping adaptive voltage (100 strap), but to me, if it ain't broke, don't fix it. Steering clear away of anything which may affect my RAM stability at the moment. Do respond back if you find that 3000 is stable on 100 strap again?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> some months ago the most usable frequency with 100MHz strap was 2666MHz and 3200MHz.
> 
> was there some improvements with the latest bios update?
> is 2800 or 3000MHz possible with latest bios update?
> 
> 
> 
> Well this would be nice cause it means I can afford compromising my kit for 3000, whilst keeping adaptive voltage (100 strap), but to me, if it ain't broke, don't fix it. Steering clear away of anything which may affect my RAM stability at the moment. Do respond back if you find that 3000 is stable on 100 strap again?
Click to expand...

Never could get 3000 stable again on 2001 BIOS, where it had been possible on earlier BIOSes. 2001 was an improvement in RAM overclocking going from 3000 to 3200.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madeupword*
> 
> Hello everyone! After a few days of overclocking my 5820K, I'm running a final round of stress test with 6 hours of AIDA64 and RealBench each. I'm currently at the 3-hour mark with AIDA64.
> 
> Are the following parameters okay for an ambient of 30 degree Celsius in tropical Singapore? The 5820K is fitted onto an Asus X99-A/USB3.1, cooled by a Noctua NH-D15 and housed in a Fractal Design Define S with 3 front intake fans and 1 exhaust fan.
> 
> Core: 4.3Ghz with 1.185V, Cache 4.1Ghz with 1.125V, XMP P1 enabled running 2400Mhz with 1.2V. Max temperature at 85 degree Celsius and fans running at ~1200RPM.
> 
> Upon completion of stress test, I'll input 1.195V for core voltage and 1.135V for cache voltage to "Additional Turbo Mode CPU Core Voltage" / "Total Adaptive Mode CPU Core Voltage" on adaptive mode. I am also contemplating to have the fans run earlier and at a higher RPM to lower the temperature.
> 
> Please do not hesitate if you have any other thoughts! E.g. If the stress test is adequate? As a neophyte in both building and overclocking, it's a humbling and exciting experience!


Nice low voltages, temps are high, but safe, and you wont really see those during normal load. Looks good to me!


----------



## Silent Scone

I've gone from 1702 to 2001 and dialed in 3000 in exactly the same way, just my two pennies worth. There could be something more to it, or It could be what's known as a red herring and in fact DRAM stability on the system was already marginal on the previous build


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I've gone from 1702 to 2001 and dialed in 3000 in exactly the same way, just my two pennies worth. There could be something more to it, or It could be what's known as a red herring and in fact DRAM stability on the system was already marginal on the previous build


yeah, without being able to reimport previous settings, my inability to stabilize 3000 again could have been a PEBCAK issue for sure.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Well this would be nice cause it means I can afford compromising my kit for 3000, whilst keeping adaptive voltage (100 strap), but to me, if it ain't broke, don't fix it. Steering clear away of anything which may affect my RAM stability at the moment. Do respond back if you find that 3000 is stable on 100 strap again?


On 100 strap on my rig,
3200 was never a big problem but my kit does not support that frequency, I can boot no problem but I have memory error since my Corsair LPX2800 can't afford 3200.
With 2001 bios I can't boot 3000.
I can boot 2800 but I get some hangs or memory error so sticking to 2666MHz.


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Got mine for £200 so I'll just put up with it for now. Hopefully won't deflate in price as much as the more expensive kits, still annoyed as I expected top notch enthusiast style tuning from G.Skill. Still interesting to try and find out how to adapt a Z170 kit for X99, as frustrating as it is.


That tridentZ kit is very tempermental on X99. I've tried it on a fairly new 5820K & X99 deluxe. Semi-decent IMC, cache, and core.

The board wants to give 1.3V VCCSA @ 4x8GB 3200 C16, that just goes to show how poorly matched they are.

I've ended up settling @ 2666 C14 @ 1.35V on that kit. C14-15-15-1T IIRC.

Trust me, going for 4x8GB on that kit will give you so much trouble.

I've hand binned my 8x8GB kit, 1 stick at a time, and even with the 4 best sticks that can do 3200 C14 @ 1.35V individually won't do 3200 C16 @ 1.3-1.4V on my 5960X.

My personal 5960X does 8x8GB C13-13-13-30-2T at 2666 100 strap, with 1.315V on the same kit, with 0.888 VCCSA, as reference..

Note: 2800 is doable with 4x8GB, just don't expect 1T without careful tuning. 2800 with 8x8GB is pretty difficult, but when the stars align it can be done.

I know 0 about the OC socket stuff, but am willing to try for days as long as I have a basic starting point...


----------



## Desolutional

I've given up on RAM stuff and set 1.43V (Sammy IC, so they should survive with IMC, but I do not know how much further one can push before IMC degradation, jpm was running with 1.43V daily I think) and pushing loose timings on at 3200 i.e. brute forcing the RAM to be stable. I do agree, this Trident Z kit is the most temperamental weird kit I've ever used: I have owned previous G.Skill kits on Z87 and P67 and despite being hand binned, these all worked with nil issues. Even generic green kits are less of a hassle when OCing, despite not knowing what ICs they have (was helping a mate with a 64GB Adobe rig). Even then, this kit randomly decides to go unstable when a shooting star passes by in the night sky; so far clocked in 13 Windows boots and over 40 odd hours in the OS since the last unstable glitch - it truly is random but caused by RAM training - it only shows up on a cold or warm reboot. Will probably be a few timings in there causing that, but I'll have to figure those out one weekend. I wouldn't expect G.Skill to stoop this low, especially seeing as X99 is a popular rig choice nowadays, binning for an easier platform is less of a challenge I guess. Maybe this is a HW-E IMC problem, maybe Broadwell-E will fix it, who knows. All I know is that I ain't blowing any more dollars on RAM, that money is going to Pascal.









If you want a slight base value (no way is this stable) to start off with O.C. socket I got the most stable (but still crashing with lower voltage) at DQ=1.16, DQS=1.30. Of course, I did see a trend that I could last longer in the OS before extreme corruption occurred in the form of HyperPI failing to complete, HCI failing within 20%, explorer.exe crashes (Windows 10 is a *resilient* OS, I've probably hosed it nearly *50* times, but it still keeps ticking). As Praz said though, those are entirely CPU dependent - I have almost zero knowledge with the O.C. socket, wonder if @[email protected] could help? DQ and DQS "Auto" settings aren't exposed in the BIOS like DRAM, Vcore, etc so it is difficult to form a baseline.

Edit: 2666 working fine here too using CL16 and 1.35V. Hmm...


----------



## Silent Scone

The RipJaws work well with my setup. 2800 C16 4x8GB @ 3000 C15-16-16-36 1T. 1.42v needed for that, though. I would wean yourself off the idea of messing with IO control


----------



## Kimir

If that can help, here are the DQ, DQS and else on my setup, put as Praz said, it's CPU dependent.

This is stable for 6 hours of GSAT, over 2000% of HCI and 6h+ Aida64.


----------



## MR-e

Kimir, how do you get Aida stats to show up like that on the right?


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> Kimir, how do you get Aida stats to show up like that on the right?


Show the OSD panel, select what you want and voila.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> Kimir, how do you get Aida stats to show up like that on the right?


You can also make it show up on a completely different device..AKA phone, tablet, certain digital picture frames.

Its all in the preferences tab


----------



## Desolutional

My DQ is 1.2 (BIOS max is 1.2) and DQS is 1.5 (BIOS max is 1.6), with ASUS Auto settings left enabled. Guess I'll leave it there, and if I ever get super random instability again I will make sure to immediately check TurboV Core (seriously, why doesn't X99 Deluxe have this, it uses the same modules essentially). Pushing 1.43V can't be all too bad I guess. Also for sensors, RTSS and HWinfo64 is a pretty good combo too.

Also no idea why ASUS Auto BIOS settings attempt to set VCCSA higher than 1.2V. That's highly dangerous.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

I've been fiddling again..









Worked out why I couldn't get 125Mhz strap working, stupid me kept the voltage at adaptive instead of fix/offset duh, real noob mistake. (Missed the memo on that one..lol)
Currently testing my ram at 3000Mhz (from 2666mhz) using Memory try it, 1000% HCI so far, stupid profile set the SA straight to 1.350v, dropped it back to 1.050v.
I also noticed I was able to get [email protected] OCCT stable where at 100Mhz strap I couldn't, any reason for this?

On a side note, I was watching a video the other day, some poor guy needed 1.29v for 4.3Ghz, so my 1.24v is acceptable..


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> If that can help, here are the DQ, DQS and else on my setup, put as Praz said, it's CPU dependent.
> 
> This is stable for 6 hours of GSAT, over 2000% of HCI and 6h+ Aida64.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> My DQ is 1.2 (BIOS max is 1.2) and DQS is 1.5 (BIOS max is 1.6), with ASUS Auto settings left enabled. Guess I'll leave it there, and if I ever get super random instability again I will make sure to immediately check TurboV Core (seriously, why doesn't X99 Deluxe have this, it uses the same modules essentially). Pushing 1.43V can't be all too bad I guess. Also for sensors, RTSS and HWinfo64 is a pretty good combo too.


you guys know kimir is at 16GB, Des' is running 32GB ?


----------



## HeinrichHimmler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> I've been fiddling again..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Worked out why I couldn't get 125Mhz strap working, stupid me kept the voltage at adaptive instead of fix/offset duh, real noob mistake. (Missed the memo on that one..lol)
> Currently testing my ram at 3000Mhz (from 2666mhz) using Memory try it, 1000% HCI so far, stupid profile set the SA straight to 1.350v, dropped it back to 1.050v.
> I also noticed I was able to get [email protected] OCCT stable where at 100Mhz strap I couldn't, any reason for this?
> 
> On a side note, I was watching a video the other day, some poor guy needed 1.29v for 4.3Ghz, so my 1.24v is acceptable..


Sell that dog & try again.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeinrichHimmler*
> 
> Sell that dog & try again.


I wish, Xmas 5 kids rules that out for this year, by the time I can afford to Broadwell-E will be out and I'll probably buy that instead...


----------



## HeinrichHimmler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> I wish, Xmas 5 kids rules that out for this year, by the time I can afford to Broadwell-E will be out and I'll probably buy that instead...


Hear ya bro.Im done until 6900K









On my 2nd rampage v.I do not get the hype.ASROCK OC FORMULA 3.1 and ASROCK PROFESSIONAL 3.1 perform better then rampage in my hands


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeinrichHimmler*
> 
> Sell that dog & try again.


The perfect solution







& Mine have same setup but gave up from the stupid L batch + MSI board


----------



## Alpina 7

OK, so serious question gentlemen. im pretty happy with my overclock. Last night i ran Aida64 for 2 hours and my highest temp was 60C... not to shabby. currently im running a 5820K @ 4.375mhz @ 1.315v and DDR4 3000 C15 memory .... My mother board is an Asus X99 Pro

I changed my multiplier from 35 to 36 last night to try 4.5mhz and upped the voltage to 1.35v and 3 min of Aida 64 and it crashed.. can someone help me get higher? for some reason i REALLY want 4.7mhz. I'm water cooled on a EK Predator 360 with fans pushing and pulling and im idling @27c. highest Ive seen is 60c

i dont know much about overclocking so i haven't messed with any other settings besides system agent voltage i put @ 1.04v
everything else is set to auto including my ram.

Any advice is greatly appreciated and please stick to lamens terms as i am a beginner.


----------



## tommi6o

Finaly I should have a working X99 system. After 3 Gigabyte X99 UD4Ps arriving dead I had lost all faith in everything. Now my Asus X99-A posted fine and I'll be testing it after a few hours when my leak test is complete. (I don't want to have a fittign come loose like one did last night...)

I'm a total noob when it comes to cache and ram oc:ing so if some one could point me in the right direction I'd be really glad.

I've got 2 4x4 kits of HyperX Fury 2666mhz cl15 so total of 8x4 32GB


----------



## sperson1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> OK, so serious question gentlemen. im pretty happy with my overclock. Last night i ran Aida64 for 2 hours and my highest temp was 60C... not to shabby. currently im running a 5820K @ 4.375mhz @ 1.315v and DDR4 3000 C15 memory .... My mother board is an Asus X99 Pro
> 
> I changed my multiplier from 35 to 36 last night to try 4.5mhz and upped the voltage to 1.35v and 3 min of Aida 64 and it crashed.. can someone help me get higher? for some reason i REALLY want 4.7mhz. I'm water cooled on a EK Predator 360 with fans pushing and pulling and im idling @27c. highest Ive seen is 60c
> 
> i dont know much about overclocking so i haven't messed with any other settings besides system agent voltage i put @ 1.04v
> everything else is set to auto including my ram.
> 
> Any advice is greatly appreciated and please stick to lamens terms as i am a beginner.


Try changing the strap from 125 to 100 it might help you out and even help you bring your voltage down a little


----------



## Joe-Gamer

Any ideas why enabling XMP (2800mhz) makes my pc totally unstable?


----------



## sperson1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joe-Gamer*
> 
> Any ideas why enabling XMP (2800mhz) makes my pc totally unstable?


it could be the strap


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sperson1*
> 
> Try changing the strap from 125 to 100 it might help you out and even help you bring your voltage down a little


I tried that but that lowers my ram speed from 3000 to 2400.


----------



## Silent Scone

3000 is a far better ratio on 1.25.


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> 3000 is a far better ratio on 1.25.


come again? lol


----------



## ssateneth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> I tried that but that lowers my ram speed from 3000 to 2400.


depending on your motherboard, 3000mhz may still be possible on 100mhz BCLK. asus rampage v has programmed a lot of higher speeds @ 100 bclk, whereas the MSI xpower x99a I tried doesn't have as many and does not offer 3000mhz memory @ 100bclk.

Saying what is/isnt a good BCLK for a certain RAM speed, I think doesn't matter much, as the BCLK strap makes use of a BCLK multiplier chip on the motherboard, so while your BCLK strap in the CPU is 125 or 166 or 250, the BCLK multiplier chip downconverts it to 100 so your other components (pci-e, PCH, etc) don't run out of spec. The only part outside the CPU that will be affected by the BCLK is the RAM, so you can finetune different BCLK's among the different RAM multipliers to get some in-between speeds.

I use the 125MHz strap because I can do 4750MHz core speed, though 4800MHz I don't believe will be stable, which I can achieve on the 100MHz BCLK


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssateneth*
> 
> depending on your motherboard, 3000mhz may still be possible on 100mhz BCLK. asus rampage v has programmed a lot of higher speeds @ 100 bclk, whereas the MSI xpower x99a I tried doesn't have as many and does not offer 3000mhz memory @ 100bclk.
> 
> Saying what is/isnt a good BCLK for a certain RAM speed, I think doesn't matter much, as the BCLK strap makes use of a BCLK multiplier chip on the motherboard, so while your BCLK strap in the CPU is 125 or 166 or 250, the BCLK multiplier chip downconverts it to 100 so your other components (pci-e, PCH, etc) don't run out of spec. The only part outside the CPU that will be affected by the BCLK is the RAM, so you can finetune different BCLK's among the different RAM multipliers to get some in-between speeds.
> 
> I use the 125MHz strap because I can do 4750MHz core speed, though 4800MHz I don't believe will be stable, which I can achieve on the 100MHz BCLK


ok i guess that makes sense... when i change it back down to 100, the ram automatically goes back down to 2400. how can i get it to stay on 3000? Its an Asus X99 pro


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssateneth*
> 
> depending on your motherboard, 3000mhz may still be possible on 100mhz BCLK. asus rampage v has programmed a lot of higher speeds @ 100 bclk, whereas the MSI xpower x99a I tried doesn't have as many and does not offer 3000mhz memory @ 100bclk.
> 
> Saying what is/isnt a good BCLK for a certain RAM speed, I think doesn't matter much, as the BCLK strap makes use of a BCLK multiplier chip on the motherboard, so while your BCLK strap in the CPU is 125 or 166 or 250, the BCLK multiplier chip downconverts it to 100 so your other components (pci-e, PCH, etc) don't run out of spec. The only part outside the CPU that will be affected by the BCLK is the RAM, so you can finetune different BCLK's among the different RAM multipliers to get some in-between speeds.


Not sure what to say to this. It does in fact matter, and is dependent on both the CPU and the memory used. As the kit he is using is defaulting to 125 strap with XMP then it is best for beginners sake to stick with this profile, tuning this ratio in on most CPU at 100 base may require more voltage and require memory tuning outside of most users capabilities.


----------



## ssateneth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> ok i guess that makes sense... when i change it back down to 100, the ram automatically goes back down to 2400. how can i get it to stay on 3000? Its an Asus X99 pro


I don't own an asus x99 pro, but there should still be a dropdown box to select the memory speed. just select the speed from the dropdown.


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssateneth*
> 
> I don't own an asus x99 pro, but there should still be a dropdown box to select the memory speed. just select the speed from the dropdown.


ill check it out tonight. thanks


----------



## Silent Scone

You will also need to likely adjust the VCCSA (System Agent) voltage offset for 3000Mhz. This voltage is for the memory controller on the CPU. I didn't want to touch on that earlier as you were asking about core stability. Most CPU will require manual adjustment of this voltage and it is non linear, most CPU samples will not scale nor like more than 1.05v, others may need more.

Test between a final voltage (note final, not offset) 0.900v and 1.05v (e.g. circa 0.175 within the offset tab for example).


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> OK, so serious question gentlemen. im pretty happy with my overclock. Last night i ran Aida64 for 2 hours and my highest temp was 60C... not to shabby. currently im running a 5820K @ 4.375mhz @ 1.315v and DDR4 3000 C15 memory .... My mother board is an Asus X99 Pro
> 
> I changed my multiplier from 35 to 36 last night to try 4.5mhz and upped the voltage to 1.35v and 3 min of Aida 64 and it crashed.. can someone help me get higher? for some reason i REALLY want 4.7mhz. I'm water cooled on a EK Predator 360 with fans pushing and pulling and im idling @27c. highest Ive seen is 60c
> 
> i dont know much about overclocking so i haven't messed with any other settings besides system agent voltage i put @ 1.04v
> everything else is set to auto including my ram.
> 
> Any advice is greatly appreciated and please stick to lamens terms as i am a beginner.


as a rule of thumb, each 100MHz costs approx 10mV per core... so on 125 strap with a 5820K, changing the multi from 35 to 36 would be _approximately_ an additional 1.25x10x6 = 75mV. If 1.35V is what the chip needs for 4.375GHz stable, 4.5GHz will be over 1.4V. Make sure you increase VCCIN (1.95V should be plenty) and set LLC to a modest level of vdroop.
Just recognize that AID64 is a VERY gentle assessment of stability.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> come again? lol


Because of the memory divider for 3000, on strap 100 it will require a lot of tweaking. On strap 100, you r kit will probably do 3200 easy. it's the strongest memory ratio on x99,


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> On strap 100, you r kit will probably do 3200 easy. it's the strongest memory ratio on x99, :thumb


Maybe for SS 4GB dimms. 3200 is impossible on X99 with 8GB DS dimms..

2666 seems to be the strongest for me with 8GB DS Hynix. Haven't tried 125 strap yet.. maybe one day.

Silent won't hear the end of me on steam though if I go down that path..


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> Maybe for SS 4GB dimms. 3200 is impossible on X99 with 8GB DS dimms..
> 
> 2666 seems to be the strongest for me with 8GB DS Hynix. Haven't tried 125 strap yet.. maybe one day.
> 
> Silent won't hear the end of me on steam though if I go down that path..


didn't know he was running 8GB stick density (I knew you were tho).









just for perspective, the 8 x 4GB sticks I'm running HATE 3200c16 but run 3000c13 too easy. Hynix.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> 3200 is impossible on X99 with 8GB DS dimms..


Hello

Really? Interesting.


----------



## Jpmboy

Gauntlet thrown.


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Gauntlet thrown.


omg, what a pair of darwin award contenders!


----------



## sperson1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> omg, what a pair of darwin award contenders!


LMAO


----------



## Silent Scone

Lol it's not a common configuration but with the righty sticks and patience. 3000 at that density is pretty easy on my system and my IMC is not the strongest.


----------



## Silent Scone

Just to add I will say Cookie mentioned to me only the other day as he's been using double sided DDR4 longer than I have, that they do get a fair bit warmer when toppling 1.4v. I wouldn't say it's anywhere near imperative as such to run active cooling but it's something I noticed even with a fan directly over.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Gauntlet thrown.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Hello

Not at all. Impossible is a strong word to use to label something that one has not been personally able to achieve though.


----------



## Streetdragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sperson1*
> 
> I was able to OC my 5820k to [email protected] and was about to OC the cache to the same is that good and what are the benefits of OC the cache


Try 4,2Ghz on cache. More performence for sure!


----------



## Joe-Gamer

Strap is at 100.


----------



## sperson1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Streetdragon*
> 
> Try 4,2Ghz on cache. More performence for sure!


I am able to OC the cache to 4.5 but since I am new to the OC would this shorten the life of my cpu to have the core and cache at 4.5 @ 1.2v


----------



## Kimir

With 1.2v, you are totally safe.


----------



## Alpina 7

im going threw the same thing. Ive got my 5820K @ 1.35 Vcore.......1.95 Vccin... thats 4.5mhz @ 125 x 36

tried to up my cache mulitplier from 24 to 28 @ 1.25 V and it crashed before even getting to windows.. going to mess with it saterday when i get more time but im def looking for input.

just so everyone knows my temps are 27/64c , idle/ load.... let me know what you guys think...


----------



## sperson1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> With 1.2v, you are totally safe.


Okay just wanted to be sure so anything 1.3 and up is bad


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sperson1*
> 
> Okay just wanted to be sure so anything 1.3 and up is bad


Hmmm. Weird... ive heard up to 1.4v is safe.


----------



## sperson1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> Hmmm. Weird... ive heard up to 1.4v is safe.


Sorry i should have made that a question for the cache


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sperson1*
> 
> Sorry i should have made that a question for the cache


Anything below 1.3V is safe for cache. I use 1.25V personally. Cache temps cannot be monitored, hence heat stress damage to the cache is difficult to estimate.

Vcore can sustain a little more, as long as your cooling is adequate (under 70C if you're pushing more than 1.3V). Lower volts should be able to tolerate more temp, but I ain't no expert on electromigration.


----------



## marc0053

I can say from testing multiple 5960x that 1.2V cache voltage is pretty safe.
All 5960x that I have tested 1.4V for cache volts have degraded between 100 to 200 MHz for the same volts even if it was for short benching sessions. This would happen even after a few days.
Now I only use 1.35V cache volts for very quick bench sessions and noticed very minimal degrading maybe 50mhz at the most.
If these are similar to SB-e cpus there is a natural break-in period and maybe this applies for the Haswell-e also for both core and cache clocks but more significant on the cache clocks side.

Now I don't run above 1.2V cache voltage for my 24/7 operations based on above experience.


----------



## Silent Scone

Typically 1.3v or below should be safe for most users depending on the workload and cooling. Running the cache at or slightly below core frequency is not capital for a decent overclock if the CPU does not allow for it, so saturating this voltage is poor tuning on an every day system. I would agree as a general consensus with what some are saying that between stock and 1.25v is a good threshold to stick to, though.


----------



## sperson1

that you for all the information i am running both the core and cache @4.5 1.26v


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sperson1*
> 
> that you for all the information i am running both the core and cache @4.5 1.26v


nice chip! what kind of cooling have you got and what kind of temps do you see with it?


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sperson1*
> 
> that you for all the information i am running both the core and cache @4.5 1.26v


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> nice chip! what kind of cooling have you got and what kind of temps do you see with it?


Agreed. wish i could do that =/


----------



## sperson1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> nice chip! what kind of cooling have you got and what kind of temps do you see with it?


Thank you I am water cooling idle temps are around 36 C and under load 60C
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> Agreed. wish i could do that =/


thanks this is my second cpu my first build was a 4770k and i got lucky with that one also


----------



## Joe-Gamer

Anyone found any reviews of the new ek monoblock for asus x99 boards? Cpu and vrm block. Might swap my old supreme block for it.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joe-Gamer*
> 
> Anyone found any reviews of the new ek monoblock for asus x99 boards? Cpu and vrm block. Might swap my old supreme block for it.


They do look like a nice piece of kit. I'm a bit miffed they won't be doing a clean copper one lol.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Joe-Gamer*
> 
> Anyone found any reviews of the new ek monoblock for asus x99 boards? Cpu and vrm block. Might swap my old supreme block for it.
> 
> 
> 
> They do look like a nice piece of kit. I'm a bit miffed they won't be doing a clean copper one lol.
Click to expand...

I am a little upset about the time to market for those blocks. I ended up taking a VRM block for the Deluxe and hard modifying it to fit my -A. I would have much rather bought a mono block.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> Maybe for SS 4GB dimms. 3200 is impossible on X99 with 8GB DS dimms..
> 
> 2666 seems to be the strongest for me with 8GB DS Hynix. Haven't tried 125 strap yet.. maybe one day.
> 
> Silent won't hear the end of me on steam though if I go down that path..


I also settled on 2666 after giving 3000/3200 many, many,many tries on my 4X8GB sticks. My RAM or IMC or something just wouldn't play that.

But I can still encode a full BluRay-sized MKV to H.264/MP4 in Handbrake in about 40 minutes. Used to take a few hours! No more going back to 4 cores now, that ship has sailed.

4.6/4.2/2666 = happy camper. Getting the 5960X/X99 set up was sort of a pain for me, but it's a heck of a platform once it's dialed in. 1.28 vcore/1.27 vcache/1.05 vssa/1.9 vccin/1.4v eventual vdram. I was happy to get this performance with vcore and vcache both under 1.3v, temps are great- never see 70°C in Handbrake H.264, haven't tried H.265, that seems to be the punisher in the various benches/stress tests. I was in the process of migrating to a bigger case/more rads when the remodeling (house) bug struck, but no better time than the dead of winter to wrench on computers when it's already dark when I get home.

If this chip degrades, I'll play my $35 get out of jail card and run that one until the 2nd gen X99 compatible chip comes along.


----------



## Desolutional

Some kits won't do 3200 on X99 cause they're binned for Z170 or the IMC on your chip is way below standard (almost impossible chance). All in all, unless you're willing to blow an extortionate amount of cash on an X99 graded kit, there's no point going above 2400MHz for realistic scenario use: http://www.legitreviews.com/ddr4-memory-scaling-intel-z170-finding-the-best-ddr4-memory-kit-speed_170340/4

Best of the best extreme benchmarking, sure, but as I've learnt the hard way, "enthisiast" RAM companies love to bin excessively as they hold a monopoly on the stuff. Kind of regret "upgrading" from my Crucial Ballistix kit now, but that was for compatibility reasons (mixed kits). I'd suggest anyone looking to roll with a X99 build to grab a cheaper Crucial Ballistix kit, never failed me... ironic really - those are now in a Z170 rig, whereas it should be my G.Skill kit in there. Oh well.









I don't rate G.Skill highly any more despite having so many great experiences with them in the past. Should have advertised Z170 binning in big, clear warning for me. Not in some tiny text like this... yes. I'm very salty.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Z170 wasn't even out when I bought my RAM, and I'm not buying anything else (I already had a 16GB kit of the same RAM as my 32GB kit, if ultimate speed bug ever bites, I guess I can see what that'll do). Tweaking is done, using has commenced.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> I can say from testing multiple 5960x that 1.2V cache voltage is pretty safe.
> All 5960x that I have tested 1.4V for cache volts have degraded between 100 to 200 MHz for the same volts even if it was for short benching sessions. This would happen even after a few days.
> Now I only use 1.35V cache volts for very quick bench sessions and noticed very minimal degrading maybe 50mhz at the most.
> If these are similar to SB-e cpus there is a natural break-in period and maybe this applies for the Haswell-e also for both core and cache clocks but more significant on the cache clocks side.
> 
> Now I don't run above 1.2V cache voltage for my 24/7 operations based on above experience.


^^ sage advice!

Take Marc's recommendation to the bank folks!


----------



## iNcontroL

Hey guys,

I'm wondering if the second 12v 4 pin Connector on my Motherboard would affect overclock stability?

Previously I only had the 12v 8pin connected and the results were disappointing to say the least. I didn't have room because of the Predator AOI to connect the 4pin. Now that I've replaced the Predator I have room but I don't want to start doing stability tests again if it wouldn't really make a difference. Right now I'm running 4.4 at 1.2875.


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Not at all. Impossible is a strong word to use to label something that one has not been personally able to achieve though.


You know, I was just trying to get the mighty Praz out by dropping a bomb. Indeed impossible is a strong word to use. Shall I change it to "Very Difficult"?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Some kits won't do 3200 on X99 cause they're binned for Z170 or the IMC on your chip is way below standard (almost impossible chance). All in all, unless you're willing to blow an extortionate amount of cash on an X99 graded kit, there's no point going above 2400MHz for realistic scenario use: http://www.legitreviews.com/ddr4-memory-scaling-intel-z170-finding-the-best-ddr4-memory-kit-speed_170340/4
> 
> Best of the best extreme benchmarking, sure, but as I've learnt the hard way, "enthisiast" RAM companies love to bin excessively as they hold a monopoly on the stuff. Kind of regret "upgrading" from my Crucial Ballistix kit now, but that was for compatibility reasons (mixed kits). I'd suggest anyone looking to roll with a X99 build to grab a cheaper Crucial Ballistix kit, never failed me... ironic really - those are now in a Z170 rig, whereas it should be my G.Skill kit in there. Oh well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't rate G.Skill highly any more despite having so many great experiences with them in the past. Should have advertised Z170 binning in big, clear warning for me. Not in some tiny text like this... yes. I'm very salty.


Hah yeah, it was only the other day that Silent pointed out the TridentZ kit is only approved for Z170 despite what Newegg said..

AFAIK, there is no X99 certified 4x8GB 3200 kit currently. And the reasoning behind me deeming impossible for 8GB DS sticks to run at 3200, is due to me binning nearly 16 sticks of 8GB DS Hynix and getting the 4 best sticks that can do 3200 C15/C16 at under 1.33V to run in quad channel. 0 luck. Tried almost everything.

I haven't tried 3000 @ 125, however, that might prove successful.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> I can say from testing multiple 5960x that 1.2V cache voltage is pretty safe.
> All 5960x that I have tested 1.4V for cache volts have degraded between 100 to 200 MHz for the same volts even if it was for short benching sessions. This would happen even after a few days.
> Now I only use 1.35V cache volts for very quick bench sessions and noticed very minimal degrading maybe 50mhz at the most.
> If these are similar to SB-e cpus there is a natural break-in period and maybe this applies for the Haswell-e also for both core and cache clocks but more significant on the cache clocks side.
> 
> Now I don't run above 1.2V cache voltage for my 24/7 operations based on above experience.
> 
> 
> 
> ^^ sage advice!
> 
> Take Marc's recommendation to the bank folks!
Click to expand...

That does sound like solid advice, but I have already been at 1.35 on cache for quite a while...not backing down now...if it poofs..it poofs.


----------



## sperson1

I was just looking at upgrading my 16gb Dom Platinum for 32gb but than again I have that I need everything new bug lol like I want to upgrade my gpus to Dual Titan x just because even if my 780 Ti work just fine


----------



## Streetdragon

Little question.
When i stresstest my overclock @ 4,5Ghz with realbench, the programm stops working. for some secounds i can move my cursor and then i get a bsod. dont remember what the error code was.
Is this a problem with the RAM, Cache or coreclock?


----------



## mus1mus

Most likely Core.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> You know, I was just trying to get the mighty Praz out by dropping a bomb. Indeed impossible is a strong word to use. Shall I change it to "Very Difficult"?
> Hah yeah, it was only the other day that Silent pointed out the TridentZ kit is only approved for Z170 despite what Newegg said..
> 
> AFAIK, there is no X99 certified 4x8GB 3200 kit currently. And the reasoning behind me deeming impossible for 8GB DS sticks to run at 3200, is due to me binning nearly 16 sticks of 8GB DS Hynix and getting the 4 best sticks that can do 3200 C15/C16 at under 1.33V to run in quad channel. 0 luck. Tried almost everything.
> 
> I haven't tried 3000 @ 125, however, that might prove successful.


2800 on 100 base is also a much easier ratio now for some CPU compared to eariler UEFI. Binning single sticks is futile normally when looking for long term stability as the memory bus is partially loaded, especially on a platform as memory centric as this.


----------



## Madeupword

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Nice low voltages, temps are high, but safe, and you wont really see those during normal load. Looks good to me!


After more tweaking, I decided to go with the following,

Core: 4.2Ghz with 1.15V manual and later 1.16V adaptive,
Cache 3.6Ghz with 1.05V and later 1.06V adaptive,
XMP enabled running 2400Mhz with 1.2V.
Max core temperature is at 80 degree celsius, mostly between 66-75 degree celsius.

Will the adaptive voltage option for cache voltage work, if not, what should I do?

While running RealBench, LuxMark occasionally stop responding with a luxmark-x64.exe error. Does this mean instability or simply a bug as several have claimed?

Thanks folks!


----------



## Kimir

Adaptive cache won't work, use offset instead.
I got luxmark crashing here as well, I avoid using realbench because of that. I mostly use Aida then real word application, I mean using the computer as I would everyday.


----------



## Madeupword

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Adaptive cache won't work, use offset instead.
> I got luxmark crashing here as well, I avoid using realbench because of that. I mostly use Aida then real word application, I mean using the computer as I would everyday.


Hello and thank you! From what I've gathered, offset voltage affects both idle and load voltage. How should I set offset voltage?

While in stock cache configuration (3.3Ghz cache), Idle cache voltage is at 0.75V. While in overclocked cache configuration (3.6Ghz cache), idle cache voltage is at 1.041V.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> That does sound like solid advice, but I have already been at 1.35 on cache for quite a while...not backing down now...if it poofs..it poofs.


I really think it's for 5960X. the 5820K is a tougher beast.


----------



## Streetdragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Most likely Core.


Are there any options to help stabilize the overclock in any way?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Streetdragon*
> 
> Are there any options to help stabilize the overclock in any way?


post to bios with a FAT32 usb stick in any port, hit F12 on every bios page, scroll where needed. Boot to windows, select all the files on the USB stick, right-click > Send to > compressed zip folder. POst that folder here so we can take a look at your settings.


----------



## Streetdragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> post to bios with a FAT32 usb stick in any port, hit F12 on every bios page, scroll where needed. Boot to windows, select all the files on the USB stick, right-click > Send to > compressed zip folder. POst that folder here so we can take a look at your settings.


I uploaded all pictures like this because i get an AJAX error while uploading a .rar. I.Hate.AJAX. stupid.... webscribts are stupid... dont like much hate


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madeupword*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Adaptive cache won't work, use offset instead.
> 
> 
> 
> Hello and thank you! From what I've gathered, offset voltage affects both idle and load voltage. How should I set offset voltage?
> 
> While in stock cache configuration (3.3Ghz cache), Idle cache voltage is at 0.75V. While in overclocked cache configuration (3.6Ghz cache), idle cache voltage is at 1.041V.
Click to expand...

You are not going to get cache to idle at the same voltage it does at stock, because like you said, offset it applied to the whole voltage curve. If adaptive was functional on cache, that would be possible. I believe it is intel that we have to thank for that.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Adaptive cache won't work, use offset instead.


What happens to the cache voltages when you try to use Adaptive without an offset? Does it just default to the stock cache "VIDs" and ignore the Adaptive voltage setting?

I ask because I tested using 1.2vCache Override for 4.0 on the cache, and just set it to Adaptive afterwards. From what I remember my system wasn't stable at 4.0 with the stock cache voltage...

Is the "Adaptive cache voltage doesn't work at all" actual truth or fiction? A simple search of this thread shows some reports of success, and failure seems to be isolated to ASUS motherboards. I wonder if it's just perpetuated FUD.

It doesn't help that 99% of X99 boards in use seem to be ASUS so incompatibility there could easily become gospel.


----------



## Alpina 7

OK did some more tweaking on my 5820K last night. was able to push it a little more....Took me a while to get to these numbers. i was only able to test it for 15 minutes on Aida,it was running great, highest temp i saw was 79C on the hottest core. But after 15- 20 minutes it crashed on me....Here's what i got. tell me what you think...

4625Mhz @ 1.385v (125x37)
Cache 4250Mhz @ 1.351v (125 x 34)

So i guess my question is what do i do now? i was running stable with stock cache and 4.5Mhz @ 1.35v cpu.....

So should i stick with that lower speed // voltage and mess with my Cache OR should i up my cache voltage more and try and get it stable at these higher speeds?

Decisions Decisions


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> OK did some more tweaking on my 5820K last night. was able to push it a little more....Took me a while to get to these numbers. i was only able to test it for 15 minutes on Aida,it was running great, highest temp i saw was 79C on the hottest core. But after 15- 20 minutes it crashed on me....Here's what i got. tell me what you think...
> 
> 4625Mhz @ 1.385v (125x37)
> Cache 4250Mhz @ 1.351v (125 x 34)
> 
> So i guess my question is what do i do now? i was running stable with stock cache and 4.5Mhz @ 1.35v cpu.....
> 
> So should i stick with that lower speed // voltage and mess with my Cache OR should i up my cache voltage more and try and get it stable at these higher speeds?
> 
> Decisions Decisions


Personally, I would back it down, that is allot of voltage, and its not stable yet.

Are you looking at VID or VCore when you report 1.385?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Adaptive cache won't work, use offset instead.
> 
> 
> 
> What happens to the cache voltages when you try to use Adaptive without an offset? Does it just default to the stock cache "VIDs" and ignore the Adaptive voltage setting?
> 
> I ask because I tested using 1.2vCache Override for 4.0 on the cache, and just set it to Adaptive afterwards. From what I remember my system wasn't stable at 4.0 with the stock cache voltage...
> 
> Is the "Adaptive cache voltage doesn't work at all" actual truth or fiction? A simple search of this thread shows some reports of success.
Click to expand...

Can you post screenshots of your BIOS settings for cache?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Personally, I would back it down, that is allot of voltage, and its not stable yet.
> 
> Are you looking at VID or VCore when you report 1.385?


+1 very high voltage for daily use, my last chip degraded after 2 week at 1.365v on the core


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Streetdragon*
> 
> I uploaded all pictures like this because i get an AJAX error while uploading a .rar. I.Hate.AJAX. stupid.... webscribts are stupid... dont like much hate
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


your settings look okay. Disable CPU and DRAM SVID support when overclocking on this platform.

Why not use a fixed vcore for now until you lock down the settings needed for that cpu/cache frequency? Then change to offset.


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Personally, I would back it down, that is allot of voltage, and its not stable yet.
> 
> Are you looking at VID or VCore when you report 1.385?
> Can you post screenshots of your BIOS settings for cache?


Vcore i will tonight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> +1 very high voltage for daily use, my last chip degraded after 2 week at 1.365v on the core


ahh ok. thats a bummer. i guess ill put her back at 1.35 for the CPU.... is my cache voltage OK? or should i lower that as well.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> OK did some more tweaking on my 5820K last night. was able to push it a little more....Took me a while to get to these numbers. i was only able to test it for 15 minutes on Aida,it was running great, highest temp i saw was 79C on the hottest core. But after 15- 20 minutes it crashed on me....Here's what i got. tell me what you think...
> 
> 4625Mhz @ 1.385v (125x37)
> Cache 4250Mhz @ 1.351v (125 x 34)
> 
> So i guess my question is what do i do now? i was running stable with stock cache and 4.5Mhz @ 1.35v cpu.....
> So should i stick with that lower speed // voltage and mess with my Cache OR should i up my cache voltage more and try and get it stable at these higher speeds?
> Decisions Decisions


very optimistic to think that when 4.5 requires 1.35V vcore, 4.625 would only need 35mV more. figure 10mV per 100MHz per core. for a 5820K changing 1 multi on strap 125 that would be ~ + 75mV. lower is a pleasant surprise, much higher and the cpu is going off the "happy zone".

crazy high cache voltage for only 4.250GHz.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> Vcore i will tonight
> ahh ok. thats a bummer. i guess ill put her back at 1.35 for the CPU.... is my cache voltage OK? or should i lower that as well.


Many report degration at 1.30v on the cache, as the stock cache is 0.850v so 1.30v is around 55% over the stock, JP and many here use 1.25-1.28v on the cache without problem, also keep the vcore at 1.3v or less..


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> very optimistic to think that when 4.5 requires 1.35V vcore, 4.625 would only need 35mV more. figure 10mV per 100MHz per core. for a 5820K changing 1 multi on strap 125 that would be ~ + 75mV. lower is a pleasant surprise, much higher and the cpu is going off the "happy zone".
> 
> crazy high cache voltage for only 4.250GHz.


Ok good to know. i guess im just going to go back to my original settings then. 4375Mhz @ 1.295v was the last setting i had stable with hours of stress.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Many report degration at 1.30v on the cache, as the stock cache is 0.850v so 1.30v is around 55% over the stock, JP and many here use 1.25-1.28v on the cache without problem, also keep the vcore at 1.3v or less..


ok thanks. So whats the highest you think i should go on my cache?

and just out of curiosty. How do these people measure degration? is there an app for that? lol


----------



## MR-e

Marc posted earlier his findings regarding cache voltage. He suggested 1.2v for daily cache.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> ok thanks. So whats the highest you think i should go on my cache?
> 
> and just out of curiosty. How do these people measure degration? is there an app for that? lol biggrin.gif


for cache 1.25v or less and for core 1.3v or less.

simply when the chip degraded it will ask for more voltage for the same clock, Mine 4.4ghz was fine at 1.26v after the 2 week at 1.365v the same clock need 1.28v to remain stable ..


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Personally, I would back it down, that is allot of voltage, and its not stable yet.
> 
> Are you looking at VID or VCore when you report 1.385?
> 
> 
> 
> +1 very high voltage for daily use, my last chip degraded after 2 week at 1.365v on the core
Click to expand...

Is this with cache at stock?


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> Marc posted earlier his findings regarding cache voltage. He suggested 1.2v for daily cache.


I read that, thanks. But the things is Ive googles the subject and read reports of many people pushing 1.35 safely so i guess thats where the confusion comes in. im going to set it at 1.25v and hope for the best..

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> for cache 1.25v or less and for core 1.3v or less.
> 
> simply when the chip degraded it will ask for more voltage for the same clock, Mine 4.4ghz was fine at 1.26v after the 2 week at 1.365v the same clock need 1.28v to remain stable ..


oh wow ok. that makes sense. that would suck. thanks a lot for your help guys. ive definitely learned a lot these past few days on here. ill report back tomorrow night if you guys care to see what im able to get her too. i just feel like after spending 3K on a pc i want the MOST performance i can squeeze out of it you know?

last question... what do you guys recommend for CPU system Agent Voltage? ive got it set @ 1.04v (because linus said so, dont laugh) but curious what i should do with this?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> last question... what do you guys recommend for CPU system Agent Voltage? ive got it set @ 1.04v (because linus said so, dont laugh) but curious what i should do with this?


That is kind of dependant on your RAM situation. with only 16 GB, I can run .865 VCCSA and stabilize 3200 C16. Larger densities, higher speeds, and quality of the memory controller will dictate how low you can go. 1.04 is safe, but I think it is worth a look to set it on auto to see what your motherboard thinks it needs, and adjust from there.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> I read that, thanks. But the things is Ive googles the subject and read reports of many people pushing 1.35 safely so i guess thats where the confusion comes in. im going to set it at 1.25v and hope for the best..
> 
> last question... what do you guys recommend for CPU system Agent Voltage? ive got it set @ 1.04v (because linus said so, dont laugh) but curious what i should do with this?


I had degradation on my chip with just 1.3V on the cache. Lots of folks were more voltage happy in the early X99 days, but over time a lot of us have noticed cache degradation, which is why the recommended voltage has gone down.

VCCSA will differ for everyone, only adjust it if you need to for memory stability.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> I had degradation on my chip with just 1.3V on the cache. Lots of folks were more voltage happy in the early X99 days, but over time a lot of us have noticed cache degradation, which is why the recommended voltage has gone down.
> 
> *VCCSA will differ for everyone, only adjust it if you need to for memory stability.*


^ This


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Is this with cache at stock?


Yes, that on MSI X99A Gaming 7 (No OC socket ) so cache stock ..
Quote:


> That is kind of dependant on your RAM situation. with only 16 GB, I can run .865 VCCSA and stabilize 3200 C16. Larger densities, higher speeds, and quality of the memory controller will dictate how low you can go. 1.04 is safe, but I think it is worth a look to set it on auto to see what your motherboard thinks it needs, and adjust from there.


+1 Since the IMC still under silicon lottery logic


----------



## Alpina 7

Reps for everyone! thanks guys.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> You know, I was just trying to get the mighty Praz out by dropping a bomb. Indeed impossible is a strong word to use. Shall I change it to "Very Difficult"?
> Hah yeah, it was only the other day that Silent pointed out the TridentZ kit is only approved for Z170 despite what Newegg said..
> 
> AFAIK, there is no X99 certified 4x8GB 3200 kit currently. And the reasoning behind me deeming impossible for 8GB DS sticks to run at 3200, is due to me binning nearly 16 sticks of 8GB DS Hynix and getting the 4 best sticks that can do 3200 C15/C16 at under 1.33V to run in quad channel. 0 luck. Tried almost everything.
> 
> I haven't tried 3000 @ 125, however, that might prove successful.


Definitely agreed. Any 3200 speeds will be reached by heavy binning and OCing of the lottery sticks. I personally stick to 2400MHz or 3200MHz as I love that adaptive cache and stock VCCSA. It's also a lot easier to tweak timings on these at 2400 and I'm keeping stability before and after the atmosphere becomes more humid, a car beeps a horn outside the house or a spaceship crashes in my back garden.









I got myself a 32GB kit cause I do quite a lot of rendering and keep VMs open to use on my TVs across the house.

Also: I was right about safe cache volts being less than 1.20~1.25V for a high stress daily driver. Sorry for those who got degradation though. My paranoia...


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Definitely agreed. Any 3200 speeds will be reached by heavy binning and OCing of the lottery sticks


Hello

Shouldn't proper tuning fit in this somewhere?


----------



## Streetdragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> your settings look okay. Disable CPU and DRAM SVID support when overclocking on this platform.
> 
> Why not use a fixed vcore for now until you lock down the settings needed for that cpu/cache frequency? Then change to offset.


That helped to get 4,5Ghz stable(for me)
1H Aida64 / 5Runs Reambench for now
Core Voltage is
1,308
1,334
1,307
1,320
1,307
1,341
Temps
72
69
74
73
72
72
VCCIN 1,938-2,000
VCOREREFIN 1,968-1,976
VCCSA 1,224-1,232
VCORE 0,986-1,312

Think it is somehow ok..... Thx for all the help. hope it will life for some years


----------



## ssateneth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madeupword*
> 
> After more tweaking, I decided to go with the following,
> 
> Core: 4.2Ghz with 1.15V manual and later 1.16V adaptive,
> Cache 3.6Ghz with 1.05V and later 1.06V adaptive,
> XMP enabled running 2400Mhz with 1.2V.
> Max core temperature is at 80 degree celsius, mostly between 66-75 degree celsius.
> 
> Will the adaptive voltage option for cache voltage work, if not, what should I do?
> 
> While running RealBench, LuxMark occasionally stop responding with a luxmark-x64.exe error. Does this mean instability or simply a bug as several have claimed?
> 
> Thanks folks!


Adaptive cache -kinda- works. There is a trick to get it to change voltage on the fly with lower/higher frequency and loads. What works for the CPU wont work for the cache. Give me a bit to figure it out.

edit: So you can definately set adaptive to both to get varying voltage depending on load.

Core: Set to adaptive, leave offset alone (auto), and change OC voltage to your desired value for your cores to run at when running at full speed.

Cache: Set to adaptive, leave OC voltage alone (it doesnt do anything), and change offset to get your desired voltage. It's not intuitive what the final voltage will be, but it seems to be about 0.925 + offset.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Streetdragon*
> 
> That helped to get 4,5Ghz stable(for me)
> 1H Aida64 / 5Runs Reambench for now
> Core Voltage is
> 1,308
> 1,334
> 1,307
> 1,320
> 1,307
> 1,341
> Temps
> 72
> 69
> 74
> 73
> 72
> 72
> VCCIN 1,938-2,000
> VCOREREFIN 1,968-1,976
> VCCSA 1,224-1,232
> VCORE 0,986-1,312


Just curious how you are getting "Core Voltage" numbers? I am only able to get the voltage for one core at a time. The only thing that shows multiple cores AFAIK is HWiFO, and it shows the VID not VCore. It only shows VCore as one solitary number under a different secition.


----------



## Streetdragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Just curious how you are getting "Core Voltage" numbers? I am only able to get the voltage for one core at a time. The only thing that shows multiple cores AFAIK is HWiFO, and it shows the VID not VCore. It only shows VCore as one solitary number under a different secition.


i thougt it is normal that it shows it. I have a asus x99-a board


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Streetdragon*
> 
> i thougt it is normal that it shows it. I have a asus x99-a board


you are looking at the individual core VIDs that is not the vcore. VID is the requested voltage and is irrelvant once you overclock the chip. HWI will show vcore, but it's not in the screenshot. Just use AID64 or CPUID hardware monitor. or CPUZ to double check.

AND why is the VCCIN so high? Please download AID64 and let's see what the VCCIN is.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssateneth*
> 
> Adaptive cache -kinda- works. There is a trick to get it to change voltage on the fly with lower/higher frequency and loads. What works for the CPU wont work for the cache. Give me a bit to figure it out.
> 
> edit: So you can definately set adaptive to both to get varying voltage depending on load.
> 
> Core: Set to adaptive, leave offset alone (auto), and change OC voltage to your desired value for your cores to run at when running at full speed.
> 
> *Cache: Set to adaptive,* leave OC voltage alone (it doesnt do anything), and change offset to get your desired voltage. It's not intuitive what the final voltage will be, but it seems to be about 0.925 + offset.


really? adaptive cache is probably not gonna work.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Shouldn't proper tuning fit in this somewhere?


Not with DS DIMMs. Trying for 3200MHz with 4 x 8GB modules with 2 sides is nigh on impossible at present. Some days my kit works perfectly fine at 3200MHz, the next day it just doesn't. So basically, every variable remains the same. I simply boot my rig up another day and it's not stable unfortunately whereas before I could run AutoCAD for hours on end. Which lead me to believe it was a training issue and hence the O.C. socket DQ, DQS settings may have been some use. But alas, they weren't and I'm stuck with a Z170 kit running 2400MHz at CL13. I bet 3000MHz may be achievable, but I'm sticking down low for now, and seeing if the magical instability happens again as I now need this rig mission critical. I'll admit it's been a journey and a half, but for now I'm stuck either waiting for a 3200 DS X99 kit or waiting for BW-E with a supposedly better IMC.

Might also have been "voltage drift" but I don't understand the theory behind that, or how to fix it. G.Skill lost a valuable customer though.


----------



## ssateneth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> really? adaptive cache is probably not gonna work.


Well it does. Confirmed from software and voltage points on the motherboard. ASUS Rampage V. BTW, I'm not sure why people disable SVID. It kills the CPU Package power and DRAM power sensors to be nowhere near accurate, and does not interfere with my OC (4.75GHz core, 4.5GHz cache)

Under load (Doing memtest pro, 16 threads * 1.75GiB each = 28GiB) (yes those temperatures are accurate. chilled liquid, T_Sensor2 is coolant temperature)


No load


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Not with DS DIMMs. Trying for 3200MHz with 4 x 8GB modules with 2 sides is nigh on impossible at present. Some days my kit works perfectly fine at 3200MHz, the next day it just doesn't. So basically, every variable remains the same. I simply boot my rig up another day and it's not stable unfortunately whereas before I could run AutoCAD for hours on end. Which lead me to believe it was a training issue and hence the O.C. socket DQ, DQS settings may have been some use. But alas, they weren't and I'm stuck with a Z170 kit running 2400MHz at CL13. I bet 3000MHz may be achievable, but I'm sticking down low for now, and seeing if the magical instability happens again as I now need this rig mission critical. I'll admit it's been a journey and a half, but for now I'm stuck either waiting for a 3200 DS X99 kit or waiting for BW-E with a supposedly better IMC.
> 
> Might also have been "voltage drift" but I don't understand the theory behind that, or how to fix it. G.Skill lost a valuable customer though.


Hello

Impossible for you maybe you. Honestly, you have no clue what the OC Socket settings do or how to manipulate them as needed. I've been using 3200 for months with no issues. Without OC Socket tuning my system will not pass post with the same settings.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssateneth*
> 
> Well it does. Confirmed from software and voltage points on the motherboard. ASUS Rampage V.


Hello

Setting an offset in the adaptive section is not the same as using adaptive. As has previously been stated many times adaptive mode for cache voltage does not work when overclocking the cache.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> you are looking at the individual core VIDs that is not the vcore.


That was what I was getting at. HWiNFO reads VCore and VCCIN correctly, it is just not listed in that section with VID.

The saving grace for HWiNFO is being able to rearrange the individual sensors and renaming them to whatever you wish.


----------



## ssateneth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Setting an offset in the adaptive section is not the same as using adaptive. As has previously been stated many times adaptive mode for cache voltage does not work when overclocking the cache.


So why does my multimeter show the voltage is going up and down depending on load when checking the cache voltage on the cache voltage point near the ATX power connector? Are you implying its just a useless nonsense check point? When I had cache voltage as a manual fixed voltage, it was constant and within a few mV to the setting in the bios


----------



## Kimir

Setting an offset in the adaptive is like setting an offset in... offset. You are not using the adaptive function which in fact is a voltage target.
I'm using offset since day 1 and voltage isn't locked to a fixed value like in manual, obviously since it's offset.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssateneth*
> 
> So why does my multimeter show the voltage is going up and down depending on load when checking the cache voltage on the cache voltage point near the ATX power connector? Are you implying its just a useless nonsense check point? When I had cache voltage as a manual fixed voltage, it was constant and within a few mV to the setting in the bios


Hello

Because you are using the stock VID table with an offset applied. The measurements are what one would expect.


----------



## ssateneth

Oh, ok. So it's just semantics then.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ssateneth*
> 
> So why does my multimeter show the voltage is going up and down depending on load when checking the cache voltage on the cache voltage point near the ATX power connector? Are you implying its just a useless nonsense check point? When I had cache voltage as a manual fixed voltage, it was constant and within a few mV to the setting in the bios
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello
> 
> Because you are using the stock VID table with an offset applied. The measurements are what one would expect.
Click to expand...

If that is true, how does his cache get to .608 at idle when he is applying .385 offset? Wouldn't that mean that the VID would be .215 at idle?

Really curious, I have never gotten adaptive to work, and certainly never had as low as .608 cache at idle


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssateneth*
> 
> Oh, ok. So it's just semantics then.


Hello

Semantics in what way? Offset applies an additional set voltage throughout the VID table range. Adaptive does not alter the stock VID table and uses that default table throughout the stock multiplier range. Once the maximum stock multiplier is exceeded the user set additional Turbo voltage is applied. Two completely different ways of controlling the voltage.


----------



## friend'scatdied

So then what does the Adaptive part of Adaptive Cache Voltage _*do*_ then? Nothing?


----------



## Streetdragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> you are looking at the individual core VIDs that is not the vcore. VID is the requested voltage and is irrelvant once you overclock the chip. HWI will show vcore, but it's not in the screenshot. Just use AID64 or CPUID hardware monitor. or CPUZ to double check.
> 
> AND why is the VCCIN so high? Please download AID64 and let's see what the VCCIN is.




So this is the real voltage on the cores? ohhhhhh ok^^ then im under 1,3V and more than happy^^
VCCN was the voltage input to the cpu or? Could try to lower it a bit for sure

Edit. what is the stock tjmax of the chip? just wondering because speedfan and open hardware monitor have a differenc of 3C°

Edit 2: Lowerd the involtage and it got unstable instant


----------



## ssateneth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Semantics in what way? Offset applies an additional set voltage throughout the VID table range. Adaptive does not alter the stock VID table and uses that default table throughout the stock multiplier range. Once the maximum stock multiplier is exceeded the user set additional Turbo voltage is applied. Two completely different ways of controlling the voltage.


i see then. thanks for explaining it. you're right, im wrong.


----------



## Madeupword

Upon experiments, adaptive cache voltage don't work. "Total Adaptive Mode CPU Cache Voltage" gave me blank screen, "Additional Turbo Mode CPU Cache Voltage" with offset required me to reset CMOS through jumper. Either due to erroneous code or lack of cache voltage.

I have currently set Core to 4.2Ghz at 1.15V in total adaptive mode, and Cache between Auto(1.2Ghz) to 3.6Ghz at 1.05V in manual mode. With XMP and "Samsung High Performance" power plan (Min. processor state at 5%) enabled. Temperature idle between 35-39 degree celsius, load between 65 to 73 degree celsius. CPU package at 78 degree celsius. CPU fans idle around 900RPM and load around 1400RPM, CASE fans idle around 800RPM and load around 1375RPM.

Are the above settings good? Is 1.05V in Manual mode low enough for everyday use? If not, should I go with Auto(~1.15V) or employ Offset mode? For Offset, what figure am I suppose to input? Bearing in mind, stock configuration's cache voltage is at 0.753V on idle and 0.897V on load. At 3.6Ghz cache, cache voltage is at 1.041V on idle and 1.056V on load.

Truly thankful for your input! I hope to clear this soon and move onto GPU's overclock!


----------



## ssateneth

Pure adaptive voltage doesnt work with cache. Only offset works with cache. The 'auto' voltage of cache seems to be 0.925, so add whatever you want to offset to get the desired final voltage (0.275 offset = 1.2v). It will still run low volts when idling if you still have the power-saving options enabled that affect cache


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssateneth*
> 
> Pure adaptive voltage doesnt work with cache. Only offset works with cache. The 'auto' voltage of cache seems to be 0.925, so add whatever you want to offset to get the desired final voltage (0.275 offset = 1.2v). It will still run low volts when idling if you still have the power-saving options enabled that affect cache


So does pure adaptive voltage get ignored and default to the stock value (e.g. 0.925)?

Trying to figure out why my pure adaptive "seems" to work (1.2v, -0.001 offset) when Auto wouldn't even load Windows at 4.0.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ssateneth*
> 
> Pure adaptive voltage doesnt work with cache. Only offset works with cache. The 'auto' voltage of cache seems to be 0.925, so add whatever you want to offset to get the desired final voltage (0.275 offset = 1.2v). It will still run low volts when idling if you still have the power-saving options enabled that affect cache
> 
> 
> 
> So does pure adaptive voltage get ignored and default to the stock value (e.g. 0.925)?
> 
> Trying to figure out why my pure adaptive "seems" to work (1.2v, -0.001 offset) when Auto wouldn't even load Windows at 4.0.
Click to expand...

How are you setting adaptive? In BIOS? or through software?


----------



## cookiesowns

Prob something to do with how cache powerstates kick in on windows. Adaptive does not work simply. You can still use Adaptive + Offset, which is essentially just offset if it makes you feel better.

That said,

Praz, given how long this platform is out, why can't you / don't want to share some basic OC socket tuning you have experienced on your 3200 4x8GB kit? At least give us a starting point man.

I understand every chip, board, ram, IC type will require different settings, but at least show us some confidence in that 4x8GB DS is achievable. I want to tweak, but don't know where to start.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Streetdragon*
> 
> Edit. what is the stock tjmax of the chip? just wondering because speedfan and open hardware monitor have a differenc of 3C°


98C. Don't let it get that high. I recommend setting the temperature limit to something like 80C (you can change TJmax on these procs).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> Praz, given how long this platform is out, why can't you / don't want to share some basic OC socket tuning you have experienced on your 3200 4x8GB kit? At least give us a starting point man.
> 
> I understand every chip, board, ram, IC type will require different settings, but at least show us some confidence in that 4x8GB DS is achievable. I want to tweak, but don't know where to start.


I would be interested to see this too. I've spent hours over DQ, DQS settings and loosening all timings and whatnot, but still, every blue moon my system boots up absolutely unstable and won't stop being unstable until I drop down to a lower DRAM frequency.


----------



## Silent Scone

Hours, what exactly did you try? The range for these settings can be found in the manual, as well as ones for sense amps. There isn't a magic number for any of these settings and a lot of time need be invested - blaming the strength of the DIMMs and CPU memory controller (or simply gremlins) is indicative that you are setting out to fail. Knowing how these offset off one another is also key. Exposing people who are less versed in these things to IO controls is a can of worms to put it lightly as it is dependant on not only the CPU but every aspect of the memory configuration on that system.

I wasn't able to achieve 1T 3200 with that TridentZ kit either, and it is not certified by GSKILL to run on X99 out of the box. I would honestly wait till a platform refresh and play with whatever that brings - and maybe be a lesson not to buy kits that aren't certified in running in 8 DIMM boards


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssateneth*
> 
> Well it does. Confirmed from software and voltage points on the motherboard. ASUS Rampage V. BTW, I'm not sure why people disable SVID. It kills the CPU Package power and DRAM power sensors to be nowhere near accurate, and does not interfere with my OC (4.75GHz core, 4.5GHz cache)
> 
> Under load (Doing memtest pro, 16 threads * 1.75GiB each = 28GiB) (yes those temperatures are accurate. chilled liquid, T_Sensor2 is coolant temperature)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No load
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


late to the class, but:
lol - that's not Adaptive cache. you only have an Offset voltage set.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssateneth*
> 
> Oh, ok. So it's just semantics then.


no, very different in how the voltage is applied once you get above stock multipliers... Praz = "The Bus".
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> So then what does the Adaptive part of Adaptive Cache Voltage _*do*_ then? Nothing?


borks the cache OC.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Streetdragon*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So this is the real voltage on the cores? ohhhhhh ok^^ then im under 1,3V and more than happy^^
> VCCN was the voltage input to the cpu or? Could try to lower it a bit for sure
> 
> Edit. what is the stock tjmax of the chip? just wondering because speedfan and open hardware monitor have a differenc of 3C°
> 
> Edit 2: Lowerd the involtage and it got unstable instant


VCCIN is the voltage supplied to most of the on-die voltage rails. Lowering this too far will cause instability.
Vcore is listed in AID64 as CPU core:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Desolutional

Meh, I bought the kit cause it was on a deal, having expected it to be binned for X99. I was wrong I guess. I tried different ranges, different settings in increments of 0.02 and nothing worked simply cause this kit isn't specified for X99 (even though it wasn't clearly shown when I bought the product; and the consumer is in fact right). At least it will benefit a Z170 user if I ever decide to resell it. I'm done trying to faff about with this kit and get it to work on this platform, which honestly an enthusiast company like G.Skill should have binned for instead of the "easy" option. I'm done with them.

Edit: I wasn't even bothered about 1T. I just wanted XMP to work; not too much to ask is it? This is a honest consumer, not an enthusiasts, viewpoint of this kit. Sure if you like spending weeks tweaking kits, then it may be fun for you, but for someone who just wanted a faster kit cause "go faster stripes" I was disappointed. Especially seeing as it hasn't been that long since Z170 has been out, so X99 would still be the dominant DDR4 platform.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Meh, I bought the kit cause it was on a deal, having expected it to be binned for X99. I was wrong I guess. I tried different ranges, different settings in increments of 0.02 and nothing worked simply cause this kit isn't specified for X99 (even though it wasn't clearly shown when I bought the product; and the consumer is in fact right). At least it will benefit a Z170 user if I ever decide to resell it. I'm done trying to faff about with this kit and get it to work on this platform, which honestly an enthusiast company like G.Skill should have binned for instead of the "easy" option. I'm done with them.
> 
> Edit: I wasn't even bothered about 1T. I just wanted XMP to work; not too much to ask is it? This is a honest consumer, not an enthusiasts, viewpoint of this kit. Sure if you like spending weeks tweaking kits, then it may be fun for you, but for someone who just wanted a faster kit cause "go faster stripes" I was disappointed. Especially seeing as it hasn't been that long since Z170 has been out, so X99 would still be the dominant DDR4 platform.


That is partly what I was trying to convey, sometimes with these things it is best to think more like a consumer, especially with memory. There are enough variables already when purchasing high frequency kits from system to system without adding more of them. GSKILL's website is pretty clear that under QVL only Z170 boards are listed, and most places specify it as a dual channel kit. Dare I say it, but have you tried in excess of 1.15v SA? This is not particularly great tuning but it may help.


----------



## Desolutional

Last time I played with SA it ended up making my kit even more unstable. Most recommendations I've seen on X99 state than higher than 1.15V VCCSA doesn't scale nearly as well as lower settings (and despite ASUS Auto setting 1.3V, I don't want to burn out my IMC). I didn't test a range of VCCSA last time I played with the kit (tried stock and 1.15V), but at the moment I'm running a render so I'll have to check again in a little bit once I have my test OS online again. One good thing has come out of this though, I've experienced how resilient Windows 10 is to RAM corruption.

VCCSA might explain why some days my kit just ends up going completely unstable during POST. It never goes unstable after booting into Windows, and never randomly goes unstable once in Windows. Only when cold booting or warm booting the system it will decide to become unstable one day, and never go back stable unless I wait a while after turning it off, or do a power cycle. All settings remained the same throughout boots. Maybe the VCCSA affecting initial training after a cold boot or something. If VCCSA doesn't help then it really is just the wrong spec of kit for this platform.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Last time I played with SA it ended up making my kit even more unstable. Most recommendations I've seen on X99 state than higher than 1.15V VCCSA doesn't scale nearly as well as lower settings (and despite ASUS Auto setting 1.3V, I don't want to burn out my IMC). I didn't test a range of VCCSA last time I played with the kit (tried stock and 1.15V), but at the moment I'm running a render so I'll have to check again in a little bit once I have my test OS online again. One good thing has come out of this though, I've experienced how resilient Windows 10 is to RAM corruption.
> 
> VCCSA might explain why some days my kit just ends up going completely unstable during POST. It never goes unstable after booting into Windows, and never randomly goes unstable once in Windows. Only when cold booting or warm booting the system it will decide to become unstable one day, and never go back stable unless I wait a while after turning it off, or do a power cycle. All settings remained the same throughout boots. Maybe the VCCSA affecting initial training after a cold boot or something. If VCCSA doesn't help then it really is just the wrong spec of kit for this platform.


I assume you have already messed with training voltage vs. eventual voltage if you have gone to task with the DQ and DQS settings (that is pretty deep tweaking)? I figured I would ask anyway, because it sounds like a training issue more than VCCSA...and sometimes its the obvious that gets overlooked.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I assume you have already messed with training voltage vs. eventual voltage if you have gone to task with the DQ and DQS settings (that is pretty deep tweaking)? I figured I would ask anyway, because it sounds like a training issue more than VCCSA...and sometimes its the obvious that gets overlooked.


This doesn't really make sense. Given that VCCSA is a key voltage in memory training routines


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> This doesn't really make sense. Given that VCCSA is a key voltage in memory training routines


Would that necessarily explain why the XMP (1.40V) preset suddenly doesn't pass training one random day? I doubt I've overlooked something as simple as VCCSA but it's worth a shot I guess. More knowledgeable users here might have already tried the VCCSA approach before myself?

Leaving DQ, DQS settings to ASUS Defaults got me stable as well, so I am led away from O.C. socket tuning now. Pushing extra voltage through the kits got me 1500% HCI stable, so it can't be the timings. Which ultimately leads me to believe it's a training issue, albeit no bd or b7 codes is an odd case.


----------



## Jpmboy

At least for the kits I have used, vsa is "necessary, but not sufficient" when pushing ram a bit. I find (and continue to use) a slightly higher training voltage than eventual ram voltage, and have not experienced boot issues. (below 3333 on x99). The highest VSA I've needed to use is 1.03V. Alot depends on the cpu/ram/MB menage 'a trios.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> At least for the kits I have used, vsa is "necessary, but not sufficient" when pushing ram a bit. I find (and continue to use) a slightly higher training voltage than eventual ram voltage, and have not experienced boot issues. (below 3333 on x99). The highest VSA I've needed to use is 1.03V. Alot depends on the cpu/ram/MB menage 'a trios.


I tend to use 20mv on training when pushing things, tuning in SA first. HWE is a strange beast with memory


----------



## vilius572

Hi guys. I've been messing around with my overclock today. I managed to get my cpu running at 4.7ghz at 1.4v(not tuned) stable and even 4.8ghz worked at the same voltage but wasn't 100% stable. My 5930k is running daily at 4.5ghz 1.260v and I just increased it to 4.625ghz 1.278v which will also be daily clocks. I runned Aida64 stress test for one hour and everything seems to be dead stable. Should I bring down the voltage or 1.278v is fine for 4.6ghz?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vilius572*
> 
> Hi guys. I've been messing around with my overclock today. I managed to get my cpu running at 4.7ghz at 1.4v(not tuned) stable and even 4.8ghz worked at the same voltage but wasn't 100% stable. My 5930k is running daily at 4.5ghz 1.260v and I just increased it to 4.625ghz 1.278v which will also be daily clocks. I runned Aida64 stress test for one hour and everything seems to be dead stable. Should I bring down the voltage or 1.278v is fine for 4.6ghz?


You are telling me you got .125 Ghz for .018 that far up the voltage range? I would investigate further. Either you were overvolted for 4.5 or you are not stable at 4.625 You might try Realbench or some x264/5 to verify your overclock, Aida is a pretty mild test to pass. Sounds too good to be true in my mind. I hope it works out for you though! That would be a good overclock on that voltage.


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Would that necessarily explain why the XMP (1.40V) preset suddenly doesn't pass training one random day? I doubt I've overlooked something as simple as VCCSA but it's worth a shot I guess. More knowledgeable users here might have already tried the VCCSA approach before myself?
> 
> Leaving DQ, DQS settings to ASUS Defaults got me stable as well, so I am led away from O.C. socket tuning now. Pushing extra voltage through the kits got me 1500% HCI stable, so it can't be the timings. Which ultimately leads me to believe it's a training issue, albeit no bd or b7 codes is an odd case.


Yes, if you are HCI stable with timings set, and all else the same, and you get random instability that's training.

I'm starting to believe the X99 Deluxe just isn't as good as the RVE when it comes to pushing high memory clocks. The tridentZ build I've done was on the X99Deluxe with a 5820K. It's still having some mild cold boot training issue. I think that RAM is just no good for X99.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

I've been messing with my SA again, manged to get it lower than the 1.050v I was using, been test 0.950v, warm boots, cold boots, HCI for the past 5 hours, haven't encountered a problem.

Is it the general rule when lowering the SA you should increase your memory voltage, when I lowered the SA more I bumped my ram voltages up to 1.250v over the stock 1.2v (Ripjaw 4's @ 2666Mhz).

I'm curious and I know it's a really noob question, but how do you tell when you have memory training issues, does it just throw the 55 qcode, or something else as well?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> I've been messing with my SA again, manged to get it lower than the 1.050v I was using, been test 0.950v, warm boots, cold boots, HCI for the past 5 hours, haven't encountered a problem.
> 
> Is it the general rule when lowering the SA you should increase your memory voltage, when I lowered the SA more I bumped my ram voltages up to 1.250v over the stock 1.2v (Ripjaw 4's @ 2666Mhz).
> 
> I'm curious and I know it's a really noob question, but how do you tell when you have memory training issues, does it just throw the 55 qcode, or something else as well?


bd code is a tell for SA


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> as a rule of thumb, each 100MHz costs approx 10mV per core... so on 125 strap with a 5820K, changing the multi from 35 to 36 would be _approximately_ an additional 1.25x10x6 = 75mV. If 1.35V is what the chip needs for 4.375GHz stable, 4.5GHz will be over 1.4V. Make sure you increase VCCIN (1.95V should be plenty) and set LLC to a modest level of vdroop.
> Just recognize that AID64 is a VERY gentle assessment of stability.
> Because of the memory divider for 3000, on strap 100 it will require a lot of tweaking. On strap 100, you r kit will probably do 3200 easy. it's the strongest memory ratio on x99,


Trust this guy ... he has a bowl of Cheetos on his lap in front of multiple boxes all day .... never buy a keyboard and mouse from him.









With that lil' jest outta the way .... 3200 memory is the way to solid top tier performance on the x99 platform ..... did I jus repeat himself?









SS


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> bd code is a tell for SA












All day.... how long did I struggle with that one.









SS


----------



## Madeupword

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> You are telling me you got .125 Ghz for .018 that far up the voltage range? I would investigate further. Either you were overvolted for 4.5 or you are not stable at 4.625 You might try Realbench or some x264/5 to verify your overclock, Aida is a pretty mild test to pass. Sounds too good to be true in my mind. I hope it works out for you though! That would be a good overclock on that voltage.


Yes, I concur with the notion that Aida is a pretty mild stress test. Most of my system errors (sans Luxmark's) were lured out by RealBench.

Inedenimadam & co, currently I have core set to 4.2Ghz at 1.15V in adaptive mode, and Cache up to 3.6Ghz at 1.05V in manual mode. Neither adaptive nor offset cache voltage mode for me.

*Question:

1. Is 1.05V in manual cache voltage mode low enough for everyday use?

2. Should I go with 4.2Ghz core at 1.15V adaptive + 3.6Ghz cache at 1.05V manual, or 4.3Ghz core at 1.185V adaptive + stock cache?*


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madeupword*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> You are telling me you got .125 Ghz for .018 that far up the voltage range? I would investigate further. Either you were overvolted for 4.5 or you are not stable at 4.625 You might try Realbench or some x264/5 to verify your overclock, Aida is a pretty mild test to pass. Sounds too good to be true in my mind. I hope it works out for you though! That would be a good overclock on that voltage.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I concur with the notion that Aida is a pretty mild stress test. Most of my system errors (sans Luxmark's) were lured out by RealBench.
> 
> Inedenimadam & co, currently I have core set to 4.2Ghz at 1.15V in adaptive mode, and Cache up to 3.6Ghz at 1.05V in manual mode. Neither adaptive nor offset cache voltage mode for me.
> 
> *Question:
> 
> 1. Is 1.05V in manual cache voltage mode low enough for everyday use?
> 
> 2. Should I go with 4.2Ghz core at 1.15V adaptive + 3.6Ghz cache at 1.05V manual, or 4.3Ghz core at 1.185V adaptive + stock cache?*
Click to expand...

1.05 is nice and low for cache. Why not 4.3/3.6?


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> I had degradation on my chip with just 1.3V on the cache. Lots of folks were more voltage happy in the early X99 days, but over time a lot of us have noticed cache degradation, which is why the recommended voltage has gone down.
> 
> VCCSA will differ for everyone, only adjust it if you need to for memory stability.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> ^ This


AND it will very likely change depending on timing settings.

SS


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madeupword*
> 
> Yes, I concur with the notion that Aida is a pretty mild stress test. Most of my system errors (sans Luxmark's) were lured out by RealBench.
> 
> Inedenimadam & co, currently I have core set to 4.2Ghz at 1.15V in adaptive mode, and Cache up to 3.6Ghz at 1.05V in manual mode. Neither adaptive nor offset cache voltage mode for me.
> 
> *Question:
> 
> 1. Is 1.05V in manual cache voltage mode low enough for everyday use?
> 
> 2. Should I go with 4.2Ghz core at 1.15V adaptive + 3.6Ghz cache at 1.05V manual, or 4.3Ghz core at 1.185V adaptive + stock cache?*


RB is a beast for stability testing without a doubt. I find it hard to determine the failure when it does. I recommend the baby step method when using RB. Test one setting at a time (a hr min) and move on to the next. Remember though that Core can be affect by cache and it's voltages which then can affect memory.

I've adopted the core test, memory test and then cache method in RB. That way I can see where my issues are. Of course I'm an idiot.









1.05v on cache 24/7 is fine.







If 1.15 core adaptive is 24/7 solid for YOUR use you are golden and in no danger of "degradation" .... 1.20v at x multiplier wouldn't be an issue 95% of the time.

SS


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> bd code is a tell for SA


I thought you said on the previous page that SA wasn't related to training lol. Considering bd is a training code


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I thought you said on the previous page that SA wasn't related to training lol


If you are having a training issue up your dram voltage on the extreme tweaker (ASUS) page and set you desired voltage in the dram page.









SS


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssiperko*
> 
> If you are having a training issue up your dram voltage on the extreme tweaker (ASUS) page and set you desired voltage in the dram page.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SS


SS is my abbreviation, and I wasn't asking for advice


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> bd code is a tell for SA
> 
> 
> 
> I thought you said on the previous page that SA wasn't related to training lol
Click to expand...

I meant that his problem sounded like a training problem related to a lack of training voltage, instead of a lack of SA. I know both will cause boot failure. But once I can get into windows with all sticks showing, SA is pretty much done, save for a 9C or 0A (those can point to different problems though). If at that point I fail to boot past training, then its VDIMM in my experience, and is alleviated by setting initial and eventual properly. He could also enable attempt fast boot and cold fast boot to skip training, and if the problem goes away then I am wrong and SA needs more attention.

That post was poorly written, I should be more clear...I can see how it might send the wrong impression.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Cool, I've never actually encountered a bd or SS code ever, even when I was first dialing everything in, probably could of had the SA lower to start with..








Only error code I encountered was 04 - 55 flicking between the 2 over and over again when a overclock failed (BIOS update fixed that now...lol)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> SS is my abbreviation, and I wasn't asking for advice


I'm loling right now, your timing was impeccable..


----------



## Silent Scone

There isn't an SS, but I suppose you could pretend that was 55. Could refer to Super Sloppy if recieved randomly when overclocking memory









(Sorry it's 3AM)


----------



## Madeupword

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> 1.05 is nice and low for cache. Why not 4.3/3.6?


Great! Unfortunately 4.3/3.6 would increase max core temperature to over 80 degree celsius during stress test.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssiperko*
> 
> RB is a beast for stability testing without a doubt. I find it hard to determine the failure when it does. I recommend the baby step method when using RB. Test one setting at a time (a hr min) and move on to the next. Remember though that Core can be affect by cache and it's voltages which then can affect memory.
> 
> I've adopted the core test, memory test and then cache method in RB. That way I can see where my issues are. Of course I'm an idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.05v on cache 24/7 is fine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If 1.15 core adaptive is 24/7 solid for YOUR use you are golden and in no danger of "degradation" .... 1.20v at x multiplier wouldn't be an issue 95% of the time.
> 
> SS


Yes, definitely have RealBench run more than an hour minimum. I had a stress test all jolly from 6 hours of Aida64 only to crash at the 3-hour mark of RealBench thereafter.

It is assuring to have acknowledgement from the both of you regarding my overclock settings. Thank you so much!


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> There isn't an SS, but I suppose you could pretend that was 55. Could refer to Super Sloppy if recieved randomly when overclocking memory
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Sorry it's 3AM)


But we did type 58008 on a calculator and turn it upside down, we read the 5 as an S in that case...









Seen plenty of 55 errors when my overclock failed with the previous BIOS..


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> How are you setting adaptive? In BIOS? or through software?


BIOS.

My board doesn't seem to have a cache voltage reading in BIOS or HWInfo which makes me hesitant to try/use offset (in case the default is overvolted).


----------



## Mr-Dark

My first 32Gb kit, Thanks SS


----------



## n2k3

Hey guys,
After working a bit on my new system a i7 5820k on a Rampage V Extreme (see my sig for more details) I wanted to start overclocking this beast.
But it seems that something is causing instability even when not overclocked. After a set of lengthy stress tests I've narrowed it down to just having a higher Vcore.

These are my BIOS settings with everything on default/auto, except the following:
Vcore voltage mode: manual
Vcore voltage: 1.30
Uncore multiplier: 31
DRAM freq: DDR4-2133MHz (XMP disabled)
Default Turbo Core multiplier = 36
SLI disabled, GPUs not overclocked

When using the x264 stress test from Haswell Overclocking Guide it mostly crashes within the hour.
With crash I mean this: instant power off (no BSOD, no freeze), after 2-3 seconds the PC will power on again and starts POSTing, then it shows the windows loading animation (it skips the safe boot menu, not sure why?).

Some more information:
All stress test were done with the above BIOS settings where the only variables that were changed is the Vcore or Core multiplier.
The crashes seem to happen from a Vcore of 1.22v or higher. I've tested this over the course of 6-8 hour long x264 stress tests.
Most crashes happen within the hour (especially higher Vcore voltages).
Temperatures didn't exceed 75 degrees celsius.

A note about my PSU: its one of few things that isn't new in my system. I received this Corsair AX1200i as a replacement for my Corsair HX1000W, this was about 2.5 years ago. My HX1000 at the time was experiencing the same instant power offs I see now. So I'm assuming the PSU is doing something funky again and shuts off immediately to protect itself/components. But I can't figure out why that would happen... maybe the unit is faulty again?
Any help / ideas on what might be causing this would be appreciated


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madeupword*
> 
> Great! Unfortunately 4.3/3.6 would increase max core temperature to over 80 degree celsius during stress test.


What cooler are you running out of curiousity?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n2k3*
> 
> But it seems that something is causing instability even when not overclocked. After a set of lengthy stress tests I've narrowed it down to just having a higher Vcore.


Too much of a good thing (lol, voltage is a good thing?) can be bad too. Too much voltage at lower frequencies can be detrimental to stability. Try again with a frequency of 4.0GHz on the core and leave cache voltages and frequencies as default.

*Oh yeah, increase your Input Voltage (VCCIN) to 1.95V and set the LLC to Level 6.* Vcore becomes unstabilised if the input voltage is too low.


----------



## vilius572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> You are telling me you got .125 Ghz for .018 that far up the voltage range? I would investigate further. Either you were overvolted for 4.5 or you are not stable at 4.625 You might try Realbench or some x264/5 to verify your overclock, Aida is a pretty mild test to pass. Sounds too good to be true in my mind. I hope it works out for you though! That would be a good overclock on that voltage.


My cpu was running at 4.5ghz 1.260v since I got it. I tested the overclock with Realbench stress test for about 10 hours it is stable and I've been running this overclock for 5 months already and everything is working fine. Now I want to increase my overclock from 4.5ghz to 4.6ghz (in my case 4.625ghz because of 125mhz strap) so I cranked the voltage up from 1.26v to 1.28v. So my question is : Is 1.28v too much for 4.6ghz?


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vilius572*
> 
> My cpu was running at 4.5ghz 1.260v since I got it. I tested the overclock with Realbench stress test for about 10 hours it is stable and I've been running this overclock for 5 months already and everything is working fine. Now I want to increase my overclock from 4.5ghz to 4.6ghz (in my case 4.625ghz because of 125mhz strap) so I cranked the voltage up from 1.26v to 1.28v. So my question is : Is 1.28v too much for 4.6ghz?


Depends on if you hit the voltage wall or not. Anything below 1.3V is "safe" if you keep temps under control, ideally less than 75C.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssiperko*
> 
> Trust this guy ... he has a bowl of Cheetos on his lap in front of multiple boxes all day .... never buy a keyboard and mouse from him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With that lil' jest outta the way .... 3200 memory is the way to solid top tier performance on the x99 platform ..... did I jus repeat himself?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SS


Wheaties.. a box of wheaties.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> SS is my abbreviation, and I wasn't asking for advice


Late Sat night. Best to just stay away from a keyboard. (tho the steering wheel of a 625HP car was not any smarter... not that I know someone that stupid.







)


----------



## vilius572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Depends on if you hit the voltage wall or not. Anything below 1.3V is "safe" if you keep temps under control, ideally less than 75C.


So 1.28v is average then? I will try to decrease my voltage a bit and see if my chip can take it. Temps shouldn't be a problem because I run custom loop. Even with 1.4v my temps were okay.


----------



## st0necold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n2k3*
> 
> Hey guys,
> After working a bit on my new system a i7 5820k on a Rampage V Extreme (see my sig for more details) I wanted to start overclocking this beast.
> But it seems that something is causing instability even when not overclocked. After a set of lengthy stress tests I've narrowed it down to just having a higher Vcore.
> 
> These are my BIOS settings with everything on default/auto, except the following:
> Vcore voltage mode: manual
> Vcore voltage: 1.30
> Uncore multiplier: 31
> DRAM freq: DDR4-2133MHz (XMP disabled)
> Default Turbo Core multiplier = 36
> SLI disabled, GPUs not overclocked
> 
> When using the x264 stress test from Haswell Overclocking Guide it mostly crashes within the hour.
> With crash I mean this: instant power off (no BSOD, no freeze), after 2-3 seconds the PC will power on again and starts POSTing, then it shows the windows loading animation (it skips the safe boot menu, not sure why?).
> 
> Some more information:
> All stress test were done with the above BIOS settings where the only variables that were changed is the Vcore or Core multiplier.
> The crashes seem to happen from a Vcore of 1.22v or higher. I've tested this over the course of 6-8 hour long x264 stress tests.
> Most crashes happen within the hour (especially higher Vcore voltages).
> Temperatures didn't exceed 75 degrees celsius.
> 
> A note about my PSU: its one of few things that isn't new in my system. I received this Corsair AX1200i as a replacement for my Corsair HX1000W, this was about 2.5 years ago. My HX1000 at the time was experiencing the same instant power offs I see now. So I'm assuming the PSU is doing something funky again and shuts off immediately to protect itself/components. But I can't figure out why that would happen... maybe the unit is faulty again?
> Any help / ideas on what might be causing this would be appreciated


Bro can you tell me which board your using?

I'm sure we can get you taken care of-- just need some more specs my man.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vilius572*
> 
> So 1.28v is average then? I will try to decrease my voltage a bit and see if my chip can take it. Temps shouldn't be a problem because I run custom loop. Even with 1.4v my temps were okay.


It's not average per se, it's just still safe. With these chips, at higher voltages you need to keep temps lower than lower voltages. 1.3V should be fine to run the core up to, after that the voltage wall means any extra voltage is very inefficient when trying for higher clocks - even if you have adequate cooling.


----------



## n2k3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *st0necold*
> 
> Bro can you tell me which board your using?
> 
> I'm sure we can get you taken care of-- just need some more specs my man.


Its an Asus ROG Rampage V Extreme (X99 chipset), I stated this in my post and it's also in my sig...








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Try again with a frequency of 4.0GHz on the core and leave cache voltages and frequencies as default.
> 
> *Oh yeah, increase your Input Voltage (VCCIN) to 1.95V and set the LLC to Level 6.* Vcore becomes unstabilised if the input voltage is too low.


Alright, I'll be starting a stress test with these settings now: using a Vcore of 1.30V with a multiplier of 42 (BCLK 100) and a VCCIn of 1.95V and LLC set to Level 6 (with the rest of the settings unchanged).
Thanks, we'll see how it goes


----------



## Madeupword

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> What cooler are you running out of curiousity?


Hello! It's a Noctua NH-D15, housed in a Fractal Design Define S with 3 front intake fans and 1 exhaust fan. Fans are Noctua NF-A14 PWM.

Ambient temperature is around 30 degree celsius, tropical city. On full manual voltages, system idle between 40-47 degree celsius and load between 73-80 degree celsius. With adjusted power plan and adaptive core voltage, system idle between 35-39 degree celsius and load between 65-73 degree celsius. Outside of stress test load, it performs with lower temperature on normal load.

Are you considering a case of poor installation of the cooler?


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madeupword*
> 
> Are you considering a case of poor installation of the cooler?


Given those ambient temperatures, that seems about right for that cooler. You could try doing push-pull with the NH-D15 and see if that helps, along with a custom fan profile in the BIOS, I used 2 Corsair SP120s with my Hyper 212 and got similar temps at similar voltages to yourself (1.2V, 4.0GHz). The most important part with high ambients is to ensure your intake and exhaust fans are as efficient as they can be. Anything below 70C on full load under normal conditions is perfectly fine for the chip. Not sure if water cooling would benefit you in those ambients, but it might be worth a shot if you want to push that hardware a little further. You might want to get another exhaust fan, or modify the speeds so you have a negative pressure inside the case. That will help pull more air out of the case itself, but will also increase dust accumulation inside. It seems you have positive pressure inside at the moment - it could be stagnating and raising the case interior temps.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n2k3*
> 
> Its an Asus ROG Rampage V Extreme (X99 chipset), I stated this in my post and it's also in my sig...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alright, I'll be starting a stress test with these settings now: using a Vcore of 1.30V with a multiplier of 42 (BCLK 100) and a VCCIn of 1.95V and LLC set to Level 6 (with the rest of the settings unchanged).
> Thanks, we'll see how it goes


give the guides *HERE* a read. be sure to disable CPU and DRAM SVID, and disablke VR Fault.


----------



## subz3ro

I found a stable OC that I'm quite happy with. I was wondering if I should use a different LLC level?

ASRock Extreme4 - 4500mhz core / 3500mhz cache / 125mhz Bclk - 1.24v core / 1.2v cache / 1.9Vccin (1.92 load) / SA +0.150 / LLC 1

I'm running my memory at 3000mhz @ 1.35v and was able to pass 1 hour on realbench with temps around 70c.


----------



## Madeupword

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Given those ambient temperatures, that seems about right for that cooler. You could try doing push-pull with the NH-D15 and see if that helps, along with a custom fan profile in the BIOS, I used 2 Corsair SP120s with my Hyper 212 and got similar temps at similar voltages to yourself (1.2V, 4.0GHz). The most important part with high ambients is to ensure your intake and exhaust fans are as efficient as they can be. Anything below 70C on full load under normal conditions is perfectly fine for the chip. Not sure if water cooling would benefit you in those ambients, but it might be worth a shot if you want to push that hardware a little further. You might want to get another exhaust fan, or modify the speeds so you have a negative pressure inside the case. That will help pull more air out of the case itself, but will also increase dust accumulation inside. It seems you have positive pressure inside at the moment - it could be stagnating and raising the case interior temps.


Haha, pardon me for dumping all the findings on you. I had some doubts earlier regarding the integrity of my cooler. By your estimates, it seems my system is running quite alright. Have done push-pull and employed UEFI fan tuning. Would still prefer the less hassle air coolers, especially Noctua's engineering, quality and warranty.

Unfortunately, to add another exhaust fan would require me to open up the moduvent on the top, resulting in more dust accumulation and noise - although the system is surprisingly bloody quiet. Yes, I think the reduced amount of perforation on the back of the Define S compared to the Define R5, could have resulted in stagnation. Is this a great concern or is it still better than having only 2 intakes?


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madeupword*
> 
> Haha, pardon me for dumping all the findings on you. I had some doubts earlier regarding the integrity of my cooler. By your estimates, it seems my system is running quite alright. Have done push-pull and employed UEFI fan tuning. Would still prefer the less hassle air coolers, especially Noctua's engineering, quality and warranty.
> 
> Unfortunately, to add another exhaust fan would require me to open up the moduvent on the top, resulting in more dust accumulation and noise - although the system is surprisingly bloody quiet. Yes, I think the reduced amount of perforation on the back of the Define S compared to the Define R5, could have resulted in stagnation. Is this a great concern or is it still better than having only 2 intakes?


An easy way to increase airflow out the back is to remove any unused pci slot covers. The covers are vented which helps certainly some, but no covers help even more. You can also remove the mother board's io shield. With three fans up front producing positive pressure, air will push right out any extra gaps you give it.


----------



## igrease

Hello guys. I recently saw the 5930k being sold via Intel Retail Edge and it got me thinking on buying one. Would a 750w PSU be enough for a 980 Ti @ 1500 and an overclocked 5930k?


----------



## n2k3

Small update, it seems that setting the VCCIN and LLC to level 6 helped, just finished stress testing with x264 after 8.5 hours without crashing








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> give the guides *HERE* a read. be sure to disable CPU and DRAM SVID, and disablke VR Fault.


Thanks, I'll disable them for my next stress test








I'll be upping the multiplier to 44 as well, onto my next 8hr nightly stress test


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *igrease*
> 
> Hello guys. I recently saw the 5930k being sold via Intel Retail Edge and it got me thinking on buying one. Would a 750w PSU be enough for a 980 Ti @ 1500 and an overclocked 5930k?


What make/model psu? I think so provided the psu can really deliver. Provision 300w for the gpu @ 1500 and 200w for the overclocked cpu. That leaves another 250 for then mobo, memory, cooler, fans, drives and usb devices. I went with 850w to have more room to spare, but I think 750 could cut it.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *igrease*
> 
> Hello guys. I recently saw the 5930k being sold via Intel Retail Edge and it got me thinking on buying one. Would a 750w PSU be enough for a 980 Ti @ 1500 and an overclocked 5930k?


yeah should be fine if it's a good quality PSU.


----------



## igrease

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> What make/model psu? I think so provided the psu can really deliver. Provision 300w for the gpu @ 1500 and 200w for the overclocked cpu. That leaves another 250 for then mobo, memory, cooler, fans, drives and usb devices. I went with 850w to have more room to spare, but I think 750 could cut it.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yeah should be fine if it's a good quality PSU.


The PSU is a Corsair CX 750w Bronze. I got it back in 2012. I am pretty sure it is a CX but it has yellow lettering instead of green.


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *igrease*
> 
> The PSU is a Corsair CX 750w Bronze. I got it back in 2012. I am pretty sure it is a CX but it has yellow lettering instead of green.


Well... I'm not so sure about that one, hardocp dinged it pretty hard.
http://hardocp.com/article/2015/01/21/corsair_cx750_750w_power_supply_review/9#.Vm4RyvkrIUE

I like ocn's recommended list a lot.
http://www.overclock.net/t/183810/faq-recommended-power-supplies#user_700-799W

And this psu review database is a good resource too for psu shopping.
http://www.realhardtechx.com/index_archivos/Page447.htm

Both of those let you see the OEM which is telling.

oh, shilka doesn't like the cx line either
http://www.overclock.net/t/1431436/why-you-should-not-buy-a-corsair-cx


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> SS is my abbreviation, and I wasn't asking for advice


SS is my initials and has been for 52 years, LONG before you acquired your abbreviation I'm sure, oh and you're welcome anyway.
















SS


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> My first 32Gb kit, Thanks SS


My pleasure! Enjoy!










SS


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Been a while. But I am having Long Boot Times. About 35sec until I see windows logo. Using Crucial SSD. I think it's a 240Gb for OS.

Overclock is 4325ghz with 1.275Core V.

Any Ideas? I haven't gone into the BIOS for a while. Thinking the Boot has taken 30+ Sec for about 3 months. Just haven't checked it out.

Pretty Sure it used to be around 15sec boot.

OS drive is 152GB free of 224 (After Format I suppose)

TCO

EDIT: Acutally I have fast boot enabled and dropped post from 3sec to 1 sec.

I should say Cold Boot is 35sec and Reboot is 20sec

After BIOS on reboot, Windows logo was up at 10 sec mark according to the Skagen.


----------



## Alpina 7

Finally . After 2 days of tinkering with my settings. I've got her stable for 9 hours on aida... And 2 on Realbench... Here's the numbers




















Ok. So here is where I'm at now... Went to go do some benchmarking to mess with my GPU overclock after I got done with my cpu... And what was at once very stable... Is now crashing.. Artifacts and giving me worse scores... Also it's doing this wierd thing where my speed and voltage drops and stays.. From 1511mhz to 1498.... And from 1.276V to 1.212v.... Any ideas? Does this have anything to do with my cache or coy voltage?


----------



## Kimir

You know that you can use print screen, even on the Asus bios (F12).


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> You know that you can use print screen, even on the Asus bios (F12).


Yea i know this. but no thanks i like it this way. that way i can post on these threads on my phone while My PC is benchmarking and stressing.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> Yea i know this. but no thanks i like it this way. that way i can post on these threads on my phone while My PC is benchmarking and stressing.


erm - you can't be "benchmarking and stressing" while in bios.








use the "snip tool" when in windows.
(*use the _spoiler_ please)


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> erm - you can't be "benchmarking and stressing" while in bios.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> use the "snip tool" when in windows.
> (*use the _spoiler_ please)


obvoulsy.. lol..

Its the way i prefer to do things. it gets the job done and its more convenient on the fly... this isn't the question at hand. taking quick pictures and posting from my phone is my way to do things in a hurry on the fly.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssiperko*
> 
> SS is my initials and has been for 52 years, LONG before you acquired your abbreviation I'm sure, oh and you're welcome anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SS


But mine is two seperate words, you're abbreviating the start which makes no sense, that makes your nickname Ssss. Silly.

therefore I win by default







. X


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> But mine is two seperate words, you're abbreviating the start which makes no sense, therefore I win by default
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


i finally got my Vo
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> But mine is two seperate words, you're abbreviating the start which makes no sense, that makes your nickname Ssss. Silly.
> 
> therefore I win by default
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . X


Finally got my volatges way down and my Cache clock up.. you see my post and pics? thanks again for your help.. having new issues now but very happy with my CPU and memory overclock:thumb:


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> i finally got my Vo
> Finally got my volatges way down and my Cache clock up.. you see my post and pics? thanks again for your help.. having new issues now but very happy with my CPU and memory overclock:thumb:


Yes glad you found a good middle ground and stability


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> obvoulsy.. lol..
> 
> Its the way i prefer to do things. it gets the job done and its more convenient on the fly... this isn't the question at hand. taking quick pictures and posting from my phone is my way to do things in a hurry on the fly.


As long as the photos are legible, we can work with that (can't we guys).









Also with your 980 Ti, I think you're reaching the power cap, that's why the nVidia Boost feature might be knocking down your clocks and voltage. Drop the clocks by 50MHz on the core, 50MHz on memory and try again. Sometimes sudden drops in voltage can happen cause of the nVidia boost feature activating at 62C as well I think

§§


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> As long as the photos are legible, we can work with that (can't we guys).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also with your 980 Ti, I think you're reaching the power cap, that's why the nVidia Boost feature might be knocking down your clocks and voltage. Drop the clocks by 50MHz on the core, 50MHz on memory and try again. Sometimes sudden drops in voltage can happen cause of the nVidia boost feature activating at 62C as well I think
> 
> §§


+1 the boost is stupid plus the stock power limit is a big joke from Nvidia for Maxwell card's







but no worry with a custom bios everything work just fine, boost off + higher power limit will push any Maxwell card to the limit.. lol


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> As long as the photos are legible, we can work with that (can't we guys).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also with your 980 Ti, I think you're reaching the power cap, that's why the nVidia Boost feature might be knocking down your clocks and voltage. Drop the clocks by 50MHz on the core, 50MHz on memory and try again. Sometimes sudden drops in voltage can happen cause of the nVidia boost feature activating at 62C as well I think
> 
> §§


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> +1 the boost is stupid plus the stock power limit is a big joke from Nvidia for Maxwell card's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but no worry with a custom bios everything work just fine, boost off + higher power limit will push any Maxwell card to the limit.. lol


OK, thank you guys. this was the answer i was looking for... so you guys think i should keep my cpu and cache volts and clocks... mess with my GPU speed and memory till i get it stable? sounds simple enough. is there no way to turn off the "BOOST"..

honestly i went to go re flash my bios Saturday, but started reading and learned that if i did it the wrong way i could brick my GPU so it scared me.... so im kind of skeptical....

just to dive deeper.. here it is in pictures...

Here is my OC settings and score...





Here is my score with stock settings.... Yes serious.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> OK, thank you guys. this was the answer i was looking for... so you guys think i should keep my cpu and cache volts and clocks... mess with my GPU speed and memory till i get it stable? sounds simple enough. is there no way to turn off the "BOOST"..
> 
> honestly i went to go re flash my bios Saturday, but started reading and learned that if i did it the wrong way i could brick my GPU so it scared me.... so im kind of skeptical....
> 
> just to dive deeper.. here it is in pictures...
> 
> Here is my OC settings and score...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my score with stock settings.... Yes serious.


when you decide to flash your card check my Sig! it's super easy, also there is a video there for "how to flash a custom bios "


----------



## Desolutional

I usually only modify my power limit on cards and keep the boost feature locked in, but if you do want to remove the boost feature, this guide was a great help: http://www.overclock.net/t/1522651/disable-boost-and-bake-in-max-game-stable-clocks-for-maxwell


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> I usually only modify my power limit on cards and keep the boost feature locked in, but if you do want to remove the boost feature, this guide was a great help: http://www.overclock.net/t/1522651/disable-boost-and-bake-in-max-game-stable-clocks-for-maxwell


I believe that Guide will not work for GM200 card its work for small Maxwell card


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> when you decide to flash your card check my Sig! it's super easy, also there is a video there for "how to flash a custom bios "


Ok ill do it tonight and report back. wish me luck and check back ill post results

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> I usually only modify my power limit on cards and keep the boost feature locked in, but if you do want to remove the boost feature, this guide was a great help: http://www.overclock.net/t/1522651/disable-boost-and-bake-in-max-game-stable-clocks-for-maxwell


if flashing the bios and tweaking it a little bit doesnt do the trick ill try this. thanks. weak Reps to both you guys...

so after i flash my Bios, i go into my OC guru and put in the numbers i want as usual?


----------



## Alpina 7

watching the video. it says 960-970 and 980... does that include 980TI? and is that bois the latest?


----------



## Desolutional

I used the same technique for my power limit, but I'm not sure if boost would apply; might need to ask around on the thread. Theoretically should work AFAIK Boost 2.0 hasn't changed from 980 to the 980 Ti. But best to make sure beforehand. I agree that 62C is a foolish throttle point as most cards easily reach 80C when left to Auto fan curve.


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> I used the same technique for my power limit, but I'm not sure if boost would apply; might need to ask around on the thread. Theoretically should work AFAIK Boost 2.0 hasn't changed from 980 to the 980 Ti. But best to make sure beforehand. I agree that 62C is a foolish throttle point as most cards easily reach 80C when left to Auto fan curve.


why would they do that? at least they could have put it at 70c.... thats a little too safe IMO


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> But mine is two seperate words, you're abbreviating the start which makes no sense, that makes your nickname Ssss. Silly.
> 
> therefore I win by default
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . X












I said my initials are SS which is why I sign every internet post with it have been for 15+ years.









Scott Siperko isn't 2 separate words?

Win by default? You lost from sheer lunacy.









I do believe I was referred to as SS a lil' earlier in this thread.









Don't worry, I give plenty of opportunity to be proven wrong..... this just wasn't one of them.









SS


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> watching the video. it says 960-970 and 980... does that include 980TI? and is that bois the latest?


just watch how to flash, ignore the rest and its work for 980Ti without problem








Quote:


> I used the same technique for my power limit, but I'm not sure if boost would apply; might need to ask around on the thread. Theoretically should work AFAIK Boost 2.0 hasn't changed from 980 to the 980 Ti. But best to make sure beforehand. I agree that 62C is a foolish throttle point as most cards easily reach 80C when left to Auto fan curve.


Many Ti card don't like that way to disable the boost, there is another one for sure







I believe for the hybrid ti (in your sig ) the power should be 75k +200k+200k=475w total available for the card for optimal power limit!

the throttle at 62c is super easy to fix! with my custom bios any card should stay at Max clock until 88c or 94c.. lol


----------



## Kimir

Shush,
My pseudo as nothing to do with my real name, what should I sign? XD


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> just watch how to flash, ignore the rest and its work for 980Ti without problem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many Ti card don't like that way to disable the boost, there is another one for sure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe for the hybrid ti (in your sig ) the power should be 75k +200k+200k=475w total available for the card for optimal power limit!
> 
> the throttle at 62c is super easy to fix! with my custom bios any card should stay at Max clock until 88c or 94c.. lol


Ok, yea i see now. thanks cant wait to see what it can do.

I see the modded NV flash for the TI/Titian, but not seeing bios... can you send it to me?

again, thanks for your help bro. GREATLY appreciated


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssiperko*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I said my initials are SS which is why I sign every internet post with it have been for 15+ years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scott Siperko isn't 2 separate words?
> 
> Win by default? You lost from sheer lunacy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do believe I was referred to as SS a lil' earlier in this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't worry, I give plenty of opportunity to be proven wrong..... this just wasn't one of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SS


Do you take everything this seriously lol. Ah so Scott makes more sense







. Certainly a lot more than Sssss







OT


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> Ok, yea i see now. thanks cant wait to see what it can do.
> 
> I see the modded NV flash for the TI/Titian, but not seeing bios... can you send it to me?
> 
> again, thanks for your help bro. GREATLY appreciated


Drop your bios in my thread as this one for Hw-E


----------



## Alpina 7

Perfect. will do


----------



## lilchronic

I thought SS meant Sesame Street.


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Do you take everything this seriously lol. Ah so Scott makes more sense
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Certainly a lot more than Sssss
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OT












Serious?
I'm not here for a long time I'm here for a good time.
















My buddies over the the ZRXOA thought my name was Steven Scott Iperko for the longest time, until we actually met a some gatherings and introduced ourselves!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> I thought SS meant Sesame Street.


Used to be -- Super Sport or Scout
















Sesame Street works though .... the letter of the day S.

SS


----------



## Desolutional

Or maybe Skylake Sucks?


----------



## Jpmboy

*S*heeeet !


----------



## mus1mus

SoS!

I am the Real SS.


----------



## TheGamer72

Hey guys, i have a new oc and a question. Could this (http://valid.x86.fr/x1vw0n) be considered safe with the temps in the mid 60s and the voltage given (i mean safe for the lifespan of the cpu, btw i have the intel tuning performance thingy that makes the warranty cover the overclock.








Thanks


----------



## Desolutional

If your load Vcore really is 1.28V. Yes!


----------



## Kimir

Damn, good one. What's the batch?


----------



## TheGamer72

Yes, that's the voltage during load, on idle the voltage is 1.285 but when it kicks in is 1.28
And the batch number is J518B431
Thanks for replying


----------



## devilhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGamer72*
> 
> Yes, that's the voltage during load, on idle the voltage is 1.285 but when it kicks in is 1.28
> And the batch number is J518B431
> Thanks for replying


not bad cpu got







batch is close to mine J518B488, which stress test do you use to test your cpu?


----------



## TheGamer72

I'm using aida 64 for the testing and i have only tested for 10 minutes, and it seems stable, anyway, i'm not a fan of 24/7 stress testing to check my oc, for me if it is stable while i edit videos or when im playing is ok.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGamer72*
> 
> I'm using aida 64 for the testing and i have only tested for 10 minutes, and it seems stable, anyway, i'm not a fan of 24/7 stress testing to check my oc, for me if it is stable while i edit videos or when im playing is ok.


That is a fine chip you have there! But, you should really find a different method of stability testing...Aida 64 for 10 minutes is like racing against a toddler in a 100meter foot race. If you encode videos, then check x264 or x265 stability test in a loop for a few hours.


----------



## michael-ocn

Wow, so that's what a golden chip looks like, mid 60s with what kind of cooling?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> Wow, so that's what a golden chip looks like, mid 60s with what kind of cooling?


Usually the nice chips run a little hotter since there running a higher frequency.

Take a chip that can do 4.5Ghz with 1.2v and a chip that could do 4.8Ghz @ 1.2v and more than likely the 4.8ghz chip will run hotter.


----------



## TheGamer72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> That is a fine chip you have there! But, you should really find a different method of stability testing...Aida 64 for 10 minutes is like racing against a toddler in a 100meter foot race. If you encode videos, then check x264 or x265 stability test in a loop for a few hours.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> Wow, so that's what a golden chip looks like, mid 60s with what kind of cooling?


Ok, i will test that when i have some free time (that will be tomorrow) and what test do you advice me to use?

About cooling, as you can see in my sig rig i have an ekwb xtx360 as well as a xtx240 with blocks on the cpu and the gpus


----------



## devilhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGamer72*
> 
> Ok, i will test that when i have some free time (that will be tomorrow) and what test do you advice me to use?
> 
> About cooling, as you can see in my sig rig i have an ekwb xtx360 as well as a xtx240 with blocks on the cpu and the gpus


test with Asus RealBench for 30min-1hour(max amount ram 16gb or 32gb), i think that would be enough








my cpu needs for 30 min realbench 1.25v 4.8ghz








but for daily use 1.1v 4.5ghz


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devilhead*
> 
> test with Asus RealBench for 30min-1hour(max amount ram 16gb or 32gb), i think that would be enough
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my cpu needs for 30 min realbench 1.25v 4.8ghz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but for daily use 1.1v 4.5ghz


I think his chip is better than yours.


----------



## TheGamer72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devilhead*
> 
> test with Asus RealBench for 30min-1hour(max amount ram 16gb or 32gb), i think that would be enough
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my cpu needs for 30 min realbench 1.25v 4.8ghz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but for daily use 1.1v 4.5ghz


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I think his chip is better than yours.


What ram speed are you using?

And i don't think so, unless i'm doing something wrong


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGamer72*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> That is a fine chip you have there! But, you should really find a different method of stability testing...Aida 64 for 10 minutes is like racing against a toddler in a 100meter foot race. If you encode videos, then check x264 or x265 stability test in a loop for a few hours.
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, i will test that when i have some free time (that will be tomorrow) and what test do you advice me to use?
Click to expand...

x264, or x265. Or Realbench like others suggested, it is mostly just x264 with luxmark running, more of a total system stress that includes the GPUs and RAM.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGamer72*
> 
> What ram speed are you using?
> 
> And i don't think so, unless i'm doing something wrong


? anywhere from 2666c12 - 3000c13 - 3200c14. 32GB. 24/7 is 2666c12 on strap 100 and 3000c13 on 125.

(I'm just jking with D-head







)

test ram stability, with google stressapptest or HCI Memtest.


----------



## n2k3

Hey guys, an update from my OC adventure of a 5820K cooled by Noctua NH-D15. I think I'm hitting a temperature limited overclock of 4.6GHz.
This is stable after 7.5 hours of using the x264 stress test and hitting 81°C during a somewhat cold night








Achieved with the following settings (any other unlisted BIOS settings are at their defaults):

Code:



Code:


Core Multiplier x BCLK: 46 x 100.0
Vcore:                  1.340625v (Manual) 
VCCIn:                  1.95v (Manual)
LLC Level:              6
VCCSA:                  Auto
VCCIO:                  Auto
Uncore Multiplier:      31 (Min & Max)
Uncore Voltage:         Auto
DRAM Freq:              2133 MHz
DRAM Voltage:           Auto
CPU/DRAM SVID:          Disabled
CPU VR Fault:           Disabled

4.5Ghz was stable at 1.30v (also 7.5 hours stress test).
As I was stress testing 4.6GHz I was required to increase Vcore since I kept getting 101 BSODs and ended up stable with 1.340625v.

I'm not that experienced yet in how I could achieve a higher overclock without increasing the temperature.
Maybe playing with BLCK and multiplier to see how that affects the temperature etc.
Or getting more stability at lower voltages by using different LLC levels or other such tweaks like enabling VRM Spread Spectrum.
Any suggestions and/or tips for this?


----------



## MR-e

Are you running the D15 fans at full speed during benching?


----------



## devilhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> ? anywhere from 2666c12 - 3000c13 - 3200c14. 32GB. 24/7 is 2666c12 on strap 100 and 3000c13 on 125.
> 
> (I'm just jking with D-head
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> test ram stability, with google stressapptest or HCI Memtest.


Heh







now run 16gb 15-15-15-30 1t, couple months used 32gb 16-16-16-36 1t. And strange but 32 gb with those timings is faster


----------



## TheGamer72

Guys which voltage could i considered the maximum between safe ranges for cache voltage aka cpu ring voltage?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devilhead*
> 
> Heh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now run 16gb 15-15-15-30 1t, couple months used 32gb 16-16-16-36 1t. And strange but 32 gb with those timings is faster


I had the same observation with 8 sticks earlier in the year... 3000c13 32GB is faster than 3200c15 16GB - same sticks, just pull 4 out. Never figured it out tho.


----------



## MR-e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGamer72*
> 
> Guys which voltage could i considered the maximum between safe ranges for cache voltage aka cpu ring voltage?


to benchmark? 1.35v

for daily 24/7 1.2 - 1.25

man, i have the itch to sell my 5820k and get 6700k... don't really need hexa core, the name just sounded cool. want to try ocing on skylake


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I had the same observation with 8 sticks earlier in the year... 3000c13 32GB is faster than 3200c15 16GB - same sticks, just pull 4 out. Never figured it out tho.


Been running CAS 16-17-17-36-1T 3000 1.37v with my 2800 4x8GB kit for a couple months now with no issues but haven't noticed the increase you have. Probably something to do with running 8 DIMMs


----------



## Blameless

Anyone with a hex core able to run the 7-zip 15.12 (newest stable release) benchmark and post the CPU/memory settings they use? Looking for a few comparisons and 7-zip is one of the most memory/cache dependent real world apps you'll find.

24/7 settings:


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> Anyone with a hex core able to run the 7-zip 15.12 (newest stable release) benchmark and post the CPU/memory settings they use? Looking for a few comparisons and 7-zip is one of the most memory/cache dependent real world apps you'll find.
> 
> 24/7 settings:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


You are running MUCH tighter timings than I am.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Blameless

Thanks for the comparison.

Seems 7-zip is even more timing sensitive than I was giving it credit for. 4.25GHz core, 3.625GHz uncore, DDR4-2667 edging out 4.5GHz/4GHz/3200 is pretty nuts.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> Thanks for the comparison.
> 
> Seems 7-zip is even more timing sensitive than I was giving it credit for. 4.25GHz core, 3.625GHz uncore, DDR4-2667 edging out 4.5GHz/4GHz/3200 is pretty nuts.


My timings are pretty sloppy, I should really bring down 3rds, but have left them primarily on AUTO while I try to get a lower CAS. Its an early production A-data 2400C16 kit (RAM was stupid expensive at launch), I have tried with success in google stress app, but the sticks eventually will drift out and fail. The kit also doesn't seem to respond very well to voltages much over 1.35, and 1.4 or higher is pointless.

But yeah, your timings are doing you justice.


----------



## Blameless

Do you know what ICs are on that AData kit?

Mine (Ballistix Sport, presumably Micron ICs) don't scale well with voltage either and I can't get the frequency to scale past 2800-3000 no matter how loose I make things. However, they'll run 24/7 2667 CL12 or 2400 CL11 with essentially the tightest tertiary timings I can set/POST with and very tight secondaries as well.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> Do you know what ICs are on that AData kit?
> 
> Mine (Ballistix Sport, presumably Micron ICs) don't scale well with voltage either and I can't get the frequency to scale past 2800-3000 no matter how loose I make things. However, they'll run 24/7 2667 CL12 or 2400 CL11 with essentially the tightest tertiary timings I can set/POST with and very tight secondaries as well.


Hynix. It could be my IMC too, everything else on this chip is sub par, I am not surprised I cant run tight timings.

Edit: 2666 13-13-14 got into windows at 1.35, C12 wouldn't boot.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> My timings are pretty sloppy, I should really bring down 3rds, but have left them primarily on AUTO while I try to get a lower CAS. Its an early production A-data 2400C16 kit (RAM was stupid expensive at launch), I have tried with success in google stress app, but the sticks eventually will drift out and fail. The kit also doesn't seem to respond very well to voltages much over 1.35, and 1.4 or higher is pointless.
> 
> But yeah, your timings are doing you justice.


open AID64 and on the MB>SPD tab you can see the mfr. you should lower tRTP and tFAW before looking at 3rds. (and write latency)


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> My timings are pretty sloppy, I should really bring down 3rds, but have left them primarily on AUTO while I try to get a lower CAS. Its an early production A-data 2400C16 kit (RAM was stupid expensive at launch), I have tried with success in google stress app, but the sticks eventually will drift out and fail. The kit also doesn't seem to respond very well to voltages much over 1.35, and 1.4 or higher is pointless.
> 
> But yeah, your timings are doing you justice.
> 
> 
> 
> open AID64 and on the MB>SPD tab you can see the mfr. you should lower tRTP and tFAW before looking at 3rds. (and write latency)
Click to expand...

Thanks, if I cant get lower cas I will.


----------



## n2k3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> Are you running the D15 fans at full speed during benching?


Yes, they are spinning at 1500 rpm.


----------



## Kimir

Oh a new version of 7-Zip!
Here, for comparison purpose
My daily rig, 4930K @ 4.7Ghz

5960X 4.5/4.2


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> Anyone with a hex core able to run the 7-zip 15.12 (newest stable release) benchmark and post the CPU/memory settings they use? Looking for a few comparisons and 7-zip is one of the most memory/cache dependent real world apps you'll find.
> 
> 24/7 settings:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Here's another. I'm not sure how to show all the other timings on the X99-Pro board? Haha, also I'm not sure how to really set any of them


----------



## Silent Scone

Golly not more compression tests


----------



## cookiesowns

Here's a run with a boatload of background activity. 64GB DDR4-2666 C13 as usual.


----------



## TheGamer72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Oh a new version of 7-Zip!
> Here, for comparison purpose
> My daily rig, 4930K @ 4.7Ghz
> 
> 5960X 4.5/4.2


How much voltage did you set for that cache speed?


----------



## Jpmboy

Kudos to Balmeless for the heads-up...

[email protected]/2333c9


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







[email protected] 4.6/4.0/2666c12


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







[email protected] 4.5/4.0/2666c12


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







[email protected]/4.0/3000c13


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







[email protected]/4.5/3000c13


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







[email protected]/4.6/3466c16


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







IDK - seems more core frequency dependent than anything else?


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> Do you know what ICs are on that AData kit?
> 
> Mine (Ballistix Sport, presumably Micron ICs) don't scale well with voltage either and I can't get the frequency to scale past 2800-3000 no matter how loose I make things. However, they'll run 24/7 2667 CL12 or 2400 CL11 with essentially the tightest tertiary timings I can set/POST with and very tight secondaries as well.


My Ballistix Sport wouldn't scale past 2800 (I did get 2800 CL18 on a set of 4), even with a single stick and lots of voltage. Work on lowering the timings with some extra voltage, these sticks just don't want to play higher than 2800.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Kudos to Balmeless for the heads-up...
> 
> IDK - seems more core frequency dependent than anything else?


This is true, 7-Zip does push all those threads to the max. If you can afford that extra 0.1GHz, it's definitely worth it for that benchmark.


----------



## HatallaS

Some very good numbers here, I can get 4.5 on 1.28v. But since I am adding 3 more fans for pull, and they decrease the temp by up to 15* when at full speed, I was thinking about max OC.

What voltage do you recommend for daily use. I mainly game on this PC, and never see the CPU use go above 40%.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HatallaS*
> 
> Some very good numbers here, I can get 4.5 on 1.28v. But since I am adding 3 more fans for pull, and they decrease the temp by up to 15* when at full speed, I was thinking about max OC.
> 
> What voltage do you recommend for daily use. I mainly game on this PC, and never see the CPU use go above 40%.


It depends on your chip.

If you are lucky, you might get away with another 100 - 200 MHz before hitting a Voltage wall on the chip. Say;

4.5 = 1.28
4.6 = 1.33 Scaling ~ 0.06 Volts is Normal
4.7 = >1.4 Scaling > 0.06 Volts is Above Normal.

So going past normal scaling will be an uphill battle and should indicate the chip going past it's limits. Just go down the previous 100 or so MHz.


----------



## JunkaDK

Hey Guys,

I'm new to the overclocking forum and wanted to ask you guys about my setup.

I'm running an Asus Rampage V Extreme with an i7-5930K, 16GB DDR-4 2800Mhz.

CPU cooler is the Corsair H110i GT.

This is my current CPU setup:



Running AIDA64 , it stays just about 70 degrees or below.

Now...
Like i said, im no pro.. i just went into the bios. Set the XMP for the ram 2800 Mhz, changed multiplier to 37, Core Voltage to 1.33 and Bus Speed to 128.5

Is this a good setup or should i be changing something? I want to try to push the ram to 3000Mhz. How should i go about that?

Any advice is much appreciated,

Thanks


----------



## Kimir

Snap, I knew something was wrong as I couldn't get my lower 4.5/4.2 stable even with the same voltage as 4.6/4.4....

Don't mind the run time of Aida, it is actually 1h less since windows took his time to update the hour this morning, I forced the update.
Still, 1h41 at stock clock and voltage and the test failed. Now I'm testing the cache alone since it could be that I damaged it for the short amount of time I ran it at 1.35v.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JunkaDK*
> 
> Hey Guys,
> 
> I'm new to the overclocking forum and wanted to ask you guys about my setup.
> 
> I'm running an Asus Rampage V Extreme with an i7-5930K, 16GB DDR-4 2800Mhz.
> CPU cooler is the Corsair H110i GT.
> This is my current CPU setup:
> 
> Running AIDA64 , it stays just about 70 degrees or below.
> Now...
> Like i said, im no pro.. i just went into the bios. Set the XMP for the ram 2800 Mhz, changed multiplier to 37, Core Voltage to 1.33 and Bus Speed to 128.5
> Is this a good setup or should i be changing something? I want to try to push the ram to 3000Mhz. How should i go about that?
> Any advice is much appreciated,
> Thanks


3000 will require strap 125/bclk 125 ( most times) . The ram divider used for 125 strap-based frequencies is good, but not as good as the strap 100/3200 ram divider. If that's the corsair 2800s (early version) they will likely do 3200 on strap 100 at cas 16 with 1.375V-1/4V np problem ( I had that kit at launch).
Open AID64 to the MB>SPD page. It may tell you the mfr of the ram ICs. If they are early hynix, 3200 should be easy if the CPU IMC can handle it. Be sure to verify ram stability using HCI Memtest run according to the author's instructions.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Snap, I knew something was wrong as I couldn't get my lower 4.5/4.2 stable even with the same voltage as 4.6/4.4....
> 
> Don't mind the run time of Aida, it is actually 1h less since windows took his time to update the hour this morning, I forced the update.
> Still, 1h41 at stock clock and voltage and the test failed. Now I'm testing the cache alone since it could be that I damaged it for the short amount of time I ran it at 1.35v.


Nah.. not from a few runs at 1.35V (i hope







)

btw - I miss that desktop you had... but now actually read you posts.


----------



## HatallaS

any chance some one past 4.6 could show me their bios setup...
would be much appreciated to learn from.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Snap, I knew something was wrong as I couldn't get my lower 4.5/4.2 stable even with the same voltage as 4.6/4.4....
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't mind the run time of Aida, it is actually 1h less since windows took his time to update the hour this morning, I forced the update.
> Still, 1h41 at stock clock and voltage and the test failed. Now I'm testing the cache alone since it could be that I damaged it for the short amount of time I ran it at 1.35v.


Hello

Drop the memory to stock and test again.


----------



## JunkaDK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 3000 will require strap 125/bclk 125 ( most times) . The ram divider used for 125 strap-based frequencies is good, but not as good as the strap 100/3200 ram divider. If that's the corsair 2800s (early version) they will likely do 3200 on strap 100 at cas 16 with 1.375V-1/4V np problem ( I had that kit at launch).
> Open AID64 to the MB>SPD page. It may tell you the mfr of the ram ICs. If they are early hynix, 3200 should be easy if the CPU IMC can handle it. Be sure to verify ram stability using HCI Memtest run according to the author's instructions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nah.. not from a few runs at 1.35V (i hope
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> btw - I miss that desktop you had... but now actually read you posts.


So does that mean i have to set it up manually and disable XPM?

I see you have the same mobo as me, so is it too much to ask how to set it up in the Bios?









Im using Kingston Hyperx Predator 2800Mhz blocks.

Also will it affect my CPU oc?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Drop the memory to stock and test again.


That's planned for when I get home, can't do it with teamviewer.
Btw, I did an hour of stresstestapp yesterday with this setting before going to sleep and it passed. Could be the SA that need more tweaking... But I'm gonna make sure the cache isn't kaput with stock memory.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> That's planned for when I get home, can't do it with teamviewer.
> Btw, I did an hour of stresstestapp yesterday with this setting before going to sleep and it passed. Could be the SA that need more tweaking... But I'm gonna make sure the cache isn't kaput with stock memory.


You can if you add the quick support app to startup, unless you have a password. Just remove it if so


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> You can if you add the quick support app to startup, unless you have a password. Just remove it if so


Erm, when I touch frequency/ram timings, I do it in the bios. No can do with teamviewer, quick support or not.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Erm, when I touch frequency/ram timings, I do it in the bios. No can do with teamviewer, quick support or not.


Yeah I didn't think that one through. Very long week lol.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JunkaDK*
> 
> So does that mean i have to set it up manually and disable XPM?
> 
> I see you have the same mobo as me, so is it too much to ask how to set it up in the Bios?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im using Kingston Hyperx Predator 2800Mhz blocks.
> 
> Also will it affect my CPU oc?
> 
> Thanks in advance


Yes, you'll need to disable XMP.
Enter bios and save your current settings to a bios save slot
LOad optimized defaults and F10
Re-enter bios
Check that your boot drive is correct
Set OC tuner to Manual
Set the multiplier to 47 (since you run the cpu at 4.75, or lower while you stabilize the ram)
Strap to 100, BCLK to 100
Set your core and cache voltages as you had them for 4.75 (or a bit lower since you are ay 4.7)
Dram freq to 3200
DRam power to 120%
Dram Phase to Optimized
Dram timings to 16-18-18-44-2T (all the rest on auto)
Dram voltage to 1.375V
System agent to 1.000

Set any other things you need for your cards etc... F10 (save and exit)

If it fails to post, hit the Black reset button on the MB (memOK! ) - raise the dram voltage by 10mV increments until it boots.
If it posts but drops a stick, increase SA to 1.05V

Once you get the 4 sticks to boot (train) we can set a training and eventual dram voltage to mitigate training failures.

Download a copy of HCI memtest (pro version costs $5 - it's well worth it since you will need to open 12 instances to test the ram properly - Praz made a batch file some months ago)

Let us know how you get on, there's lots'o folks here that can help.


----------



## Necrogeddon

Hello guys, I just got a 5820K in the mail today. I was wondering about the batch, can please someone enlighten me on this?
Batch: J540B398
It also has a small rectangular sticker next to the big white one, which has a barcode and says: BRDB4875


----------



## JunkaDK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Yes, you'll need to disable XMP.
> Enter bios and save your current settings to a bios save slot
> LOad optimized defaults and F10
> Re-enter bios
> Check that your boot drive is correct
> Set OC tuner to Manual
> Set the multiplier to 47 (since you run the cpu at 4.75, or lower while you stabilize the ram)
> Strap to 100, BCLK to 100
> Set your core and cache voltages as you had them for 4.75 (or a bit lower since you are ay 4.7)
> Dram freq to 3200
> DRam power to 120%
> Dram Phase to Optimized
> Dram timings to 16-18-18-44-2T (all the rest on auto)
> Dram voltage to 1.375V
> System agent to 1.000
> 
> Set any other things you need for your cards etc... F10 (save and exit)
> 
> If it fails to post, hit the Black reset button on the MB (memOK! ) - raise the dram voltage by 10mV increments until it boots.
> If it posts but drops a stick, increase SA to 1.05V
> 
> Once you get the 4 sticks to boot (train) we can set a training and eventual dram voltage to mitigate training failures.
> 
> Download a copy of HCI memtest (pro version costs $5 - it's well worth it since you will need to open 12 instances to test the ram properly - Praz made a batch file some months ago)
> 
> Let us know how you get on, there's lots'o folks here that can help.


Thanks alot man, means alot to me









I will try it out tomorrow and post my results









I think my CPU sample is pretty decent since it runs at 4.75 or is that normal?









Thanks again


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Necrogeddon*
> 
> Hello guys, I just got a 5820K in the mail today. I was wondering about the batch, can please someone enlighten me on this?
> Batch: J540B398
> It also has a small rectangular sticker next to the big white one, which has a barcode and says: BRDB4875


J batches seem to be the better clockers, but it is still silicon lottery. Good Luck!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JunkaDK*
> 
> Thanks alot man, means alot to me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will try it out tomorrow and post my results
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think my CPU sample is pretty decent since it runs at 4.75 or is that normal?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again


Normal? hard to tell w/o knowing the stability of the OC. BUt it looks very promising.


----------



## JunkaDK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Normal? hard to tell w/o knowing the stability of the OC. BUt it looks very promising.


How would you recommend testing the stability of the OC? Just run Aida64 for some hours or?









/Thanks again


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JunkaDK*
> 
> How would you recommend testing the stability of the OC? Just run Aida64 for some hours or?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /Thanks again


AID64 is okay as a very "gentle" stressor. Start with that for an hour., Then run ASUS realbench stress for a couple of hours. Test ram with HCI (or GSAT if you can load a LinuxMint boot drive). The HWBOT x265 benchmark, with 4K and 4x settings is a good quicker stressor. I like to include at least one high-current test, like IBT. NO p95 unless you are willing to lower your OC on HW-E by 2-3 multipliers.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> AID64 is okay as a very "gentle" stressor. Start with that for an hour., Then run ASUS realbench stress for a couple of hours. Test ram with HCI (or GSAT if you can load a LinuxMint boot drive). The HWBOT x265 benchmark, with 4K and 4x settings is a good quicker stressor. I like to include at least one high-current test, like IBT. NO p95 unless you are willing to lower your OC on HW-E by 2-3 multipliers.


It's incredible, but I like this approach.


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> IDK - seems more core frequency dependent than anything else?


Once memory bottlenecks are eliminated. You have some pretty tight memory timings for all of those speeds.

Oddly enough 7-zip doesn't seem too picky about cache speed. WinRAR is the opposite for me; cache usually trumps core or memory.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> Once memory bottlenecks are eliminated. You have some pretty tight memory timings for all of those speeds.
> 
> Oddly enough 7-zip doesn't seem too picky about cache speed. WinRAR is the opposite for me; cache usually trumps core or memory.


I noticed the lack of cache frequency effect. thanks for pointing to the benchmark.








(i'm only learning how to tighten timings on z170 - with stability - things are quite different)


----------



## Kimir

Damnit, I was looking at my screen since I came home and started my CPU+FPU+cache test with ram at stock and things doesn't make sense to me.


Spoiler: TLDR!



So that was yesterday, 17th, did CPU+FPU for a while then added cache while running the stress test, bam after 5 minutes it failed.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






because at 3am in the middle of the week I have nothing to do but stress test, sleep? nah
4.6/4.4 1.28v both reading on DMM, 12 minutes thing go red...


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






increased VCCSA and IO a notch, 6 mins, bleh!









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






4.5/4.2 this time, increase vcore a notch, cache was at the previously stable offset +.280


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






Ok, moar voltage maybe? Increase vcore to 1.25 and cache offset to +.320 and SA a notch...


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






And I'm gone to sleep.
Then this morning, OK core and cache to stock, let's see... woot almost 2h mark and still running!


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






Wait for it... 2h40 and failure!


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






Let's try cache alone then, wait wat 15mins and stopped? wut.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






didn't believed it so started again.. I had closed the other app while doing so, reopened and TurboV was acting up, cache was unchanged, the offset in the screen isn't right, whatever.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






God bored of Aida, did the long test of Intel processor diag... all fine of course.









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






gimme back my wallpaper stupid teamviewer!, back from lunch and since can't go in bios from work... let's try again, shall we? 2h passed with cache alone. Great, screenshot! back to work now.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






Come back home, awesome it's still running, passed the 3h mark!Well that's good but doesn't help me pinpoint the issue here.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Previously in the serie, Kimir doing some Aida stability test:
win8.1 SSD got corrupted after either the test of memory at 3200c13 1.7v or installing the 980Ti HOF in place of the 980 KPE.
The win10 one was bug free so decided to do some stability test to ensure no more OS corruption.
Started with 4.0/4.0Ghz with vcore previously stable at 4.5 and cache a notch lower than what used to be good for 4.2Ghz. All good, 6h passed, about the amount of sleep I got.
Shutting down, off to work I go. (4th of December)


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






Back home, let's get back to 4.5/4.2Ghz now, look who wasn't in bed at 4am... (December 5th, it's weekend, so it's alright)


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






4.6/4.2 now, and added memory into the mix, dunno why. 6h+ fine.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






Time for 4.6/4.4, 6h+ too


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






Let's push it. 4.7/4.5 for an hour, I take the bacon, bring the eggs ok?


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






let's go for 4.6/4.5 for giggle
Somehow within the event I fixed win8.1 SSD ( and borked my win10, as I recall I got bsod all over the place after updating to latest build, that's why I did a clean install recently)


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






Oh yeah I also did some memtest the other day (December 6th)


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






Stressapptest for 6h overnight too


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







After that I did some 3D bench, all went fine on CPU/RAM side. Didn't used much the bench ring til I changed my display, yis 2nd Dell U2515H there, as you can see the recent 1440p screenshots.
Things were ok or so I thought. I had multiple BSOD on installing the new win10 build, over and over again so I got back to win8.1 to check, hence my recent stability tests.
This was about right after installing my new monitor


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






Had the cache alone working fine too


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






Aida was failing while running CPU+FPU+cache somehow, after that I gave some x264 stability test a try overnight, went fine.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!










Within all those spoiler, I assure you there is none Star Wars related.


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Within all those spoiler, I assure you there is none Star Wars related.


I'm wondering if she may be hidden in there somewhere


----------



## tux1989

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devilhead*
> 
> Heh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now run 16gb 15-15-15-30 1t, couple months used 32gb 16-16-16-36 1t. And strange but 32 gb with those timings is faster


8 sticks x 4gb each or 4 sticks x 8gb ?

ps
Is any performance difference between 8 sticks x 4gb and 4 sticks x 8gb


----------



## HeinrichHimmler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Necrogeddon*
> 
> Hello guys, I just got a 5820K in the mail today. I was wondering about the batch, can please someone enlighten me on this?
> Batch: J540B398
> It also has a small rectangular sticker next to the big white one, which has a barcode and says: BRDB4875


Post or pm me serial.Can give you good odds from this


----------



## Necrogeddon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeinrichHimmler*
> 
> Post or pm me serial.Can give you good odds from this


Hi there, the S/N is: 35529053A0891


----------



## HeinrichHimmler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Necrogeddon*
> 
> Hi there, the S/N is: 35529053A0891


PM SENT


----------



## devilhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tux1989*
> 
> 8 sticks x 4gb each or 4 sticks x 8gb ?
> 
> ps
> Is any performance difference between 8 sticks x 4gb and 4 sticks x 8gb


i had 8 sticks 4gb







i't shouln't be any performance difference between 8 sticks x 4gb and 4 sticks x 8gb, just maybe better to overclock 4gb sticks


----------



## Necrogeddon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeinrichHimmler*
> 
> PM SENT


Excellent! I have read your p.m and thats great news. I upgraded from the rig in my signature to an MSI X99A Gaming 7 with 16Gb corsair ram 4x4Gb at 2400Mhz cooled by a coolermaster Nepton 240M.
Havent assembled it yet as I am waiting for the ram to arrive but I guess it will be a killer system. Could you please tell me where I can find such info for cpus as the one you gave me? You can pm me if its not permitted on here. Thanks!!!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devilhead*
> 
> i had 8 sticks 4gb
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i't shouln't be any performance difference between 8 sticks x 4gb and 4 sticks x 8gb, just maybe better to overclock 4gb sticks


IDK really - may be populating all channels has a beneficial effect?


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> IDK really - may be populating all channels has a beneficial effect?


Populating all channels without a change in overall timings could net better results due to interleaving I believe.

Maybe praz could chime in


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> Populating all channels without a change in overall timings could net better results due to interleaving I believe.
> 
> Maybe praz could chime in


I asked like 6 months ago...


----------



## HatallaS

I thought I read somewhere that the 5820k at above 1.28v was "bad" for 24/7 use.
Any truth to this? I really would like to cranck it up to 4.7. I know 4.6 works with XMP off at 1.27v.

I hate having the mod but sometimes.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HatallaS*
> 
> I thought I read somewhere that the 5820k at above 1.28v was "bad" for 24/7 use.
> Any truth to this? I really would like to cranck it up to 4.7. I know 4.6 works with XMP off at 1.27v.
> 
> I hate having the mod but sometimes.


under 1.3V (after vdroop) iss fine.


----------



## HatallaS

Vdroop? I is noob! Derp!


----------



## JunkaDK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Yes, you'll need to disable XMP.
> Enter bios and save your current settings to a bios save slot
> LOad optimized defaults and F10
> Re-enter bios
> Check that your boot drive is correct
> Set OC tuner to Manual
> Set the multiplier to 47 (since you run the cpu at 4.75, or lower while you stabilize the ram)
> Strap to 100, BCLK to 100
> Set your core and cache voltages as you had them for 4.75 (or a bit lower since you are ay 4.7)
> Dram freq to 3200
> DRam power to 120%
> Dram Phase to Optimized
> Dram timings to 16-18-18-44-2T (all the rest on auto)
> Dram voltage to 1.375V
> System agent to 1.000
> 
> Set any other things you need for your cards etc... F10 (save and exit)
> 
> If it fails to post, hit the Black reset button on the MB (memOK! ) - raise the dram voltage by 10mV increments until it boots.
> If it posts but drops a stick, increase SA to 1.05V
> 
> Once you get the 4 sticks to boot (train) we can set a training and eventual dram voltage to mitigate training failures.
> 
> Download a copy of HCI memtest (pro version costs $5 - it's well worth it since you will need to open 12 instances to test the ram properly - Praz made a batch file some months ago)
> 
> Let us know how you get on, there's lots'o folks here that can help.


So.. im getting ready to try this but i can't find these folowing things in the BIOS









DRam power to 120%
Dram Phase to Optimized
Dram timings to 16-18-18-44-2T (all the rest on auto)
System agent to 1.000

Could you be more specfic as the the exact name / menu in the Bios?









Thanks


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JunkaDK*
> 
> So.. im getting ready to try this but i can't find these folowing things in the BIOS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DRam power to 120%
> Dram Phase to Optimized
> Dram timings to 16-18-18-44-2T (all the rest on auto)
> System agent to 1.000
> 
> Could you be more specfic as the the exact name / menu in the Bios?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks





Spoiler: Screenshot Heavy



On the AI Tweaker tab, you will find System Agent.

Click here to get to the DRAM timings

And here they are

Back on the main AI tweaker tab, click here to get to the power delivery

And here are they are.


Your numbers in the boxes will be different than mine, but now you know where to find them.



Edit: add spoiler


----------



## JunkaDK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Screenshot Heavy
> 
> 
> 
> On the AI Tweaker tab, you will find System Agent.
> 
> Click here to get to the DRAM timings
> 
> And here they are
> 
> Back on the main AI tweaker tab, click here to get to the power delivery
> 
> And here are they are.
> 
> 
> Your numbers in the boxes will be different than mine, but now you know where to find them.
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: add spoiler


Thanks a lot







found it all now .. and it worked .. first go









Thanks to all that helped


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JunkaDK*
> 
> Thanks a lot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> found it all now .. and it worked .. first go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to all that helped


so the ram is working at 3200? Stability tested?


----------



## JunkaDK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> so the ram is working at 3200? Stability tested?


Testing atm


----------



## n2k3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n2k3*
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Core Multiplier x BCLK: 46 x 100.0
> Vcore:                  1.340625v (Manual)
> VCCIn:                  1.95v (Manual)
> LLC Level:              6
> VCCSA:                  Auto
> VCCIO:                  Auto
> Uncore Multiplier:      31 (Min & Max)
> Uncore Voltage:         Auto
> DRAM Freq:              2133 MHz
> DRAM Voltage:           Auto
> CPU/DRAM SVID:          Disabled
> CPU VR Fault:           Disabled


After a couple of days of using my OC stated in my previous post (OC setting snippet in quote above), I now started crashing again with 101 BSODs while encoding video's with x264. BSODs kept happening quite quickly so *I'm now at Vcore 1.35v* (other settings are unchanged). I guess I should drop down to 4.5GHz and call it? I don't think running 24/7 on 1.35v (or more if this still isn't stable) on air is wise as max core gets about 85°C during encoding with x264. I'll do a deeper dive into overclocking this chip tomorrow, any quick tips or suggestions for me?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n2k3*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *n2k3*
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Core Multiplier x BCLK: 46 x 100.0
> Vcore:                  1.340625v (Manual)
> VCCIn:                  1.95v (Manual)
> LLC Level:              6
> VCCSA:                  Auto
> VCCIO:                  Auto
> Uncore Multiplier:      31 (Min & Max)
> Uncore Voltage:         Auto
> DRAM Freq:              2133 MHz
> DRAM Voltage:           Auto
> CPU/DRAM SVID:          Disabled
> CPU VR Fault:           Disabled
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After a couple of days of using my OC stated in my previous post (OC setting snippet in quote above), I now started crashing again with 101 BSODs while encoding video's with x264. BSODs kept happening quite quickly so *I'm now at Vcore 1.35v* (other settings are unchanged). I guess I should drop down to 4.5GHz and call it? I don't think running 24/7 on 1.35v (or more if this still isn't stable) on air is wise as max core gets about 85°C during encoding with x264. I'll do a deeper dive into overclocking this chip tomorrow, any quick tips or suggestions for me?
Click to expand...

I.M.O.

I think you should back down to 45, could probably knock 10C off, and get it under 1.3...I think you may be asking too much of that air cooler.

From [email protected] OC guide:


----------



## Joe-Gamer

I'm running 4.4ghz at 1.286v on my 5930k and it still gets toasty. Been up to high 70c's in intel burn test. 360mm rad (80mm thick), push pull.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joe-Gamer*
> 
> intel burn test.


----------



## Joe-Gamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*


Is intel burn test a no go? XD


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joe-Gamer*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is intel burn test a no go? XD
Click to expand...

It is just a completely unrealistic load, much like Prime95, and will force excessive power and heat. RealBench, x264, and x265 are much more real world stress tests. It is just unnecessary is all, unless linpack is part of your daily workload (judging by your user name it probably is not).


----------



## Joe-Gamer

You're right, it is not! Well at least my oc is stable


----------



## Silent Scone

IBT isn' that intensive, it's pretty useless on this platform regardless


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joe-Gamer*
> 
> I'm running 4.4ghz at 1.286v on my 5930k and it still gets toasty. Been up to high 70c's in intel burn test. 360mm rad (80mm thick), push pull.


What's your ambients? I can cool a 5820K with the H110 GT below 70C at 1.25V @4.6


----------



## Joe-Gamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> What's your ambients? I can cool a 5820K with the H110 GT below 70C at 1.25V @4.6


Room temp is probably around 20c, idle temp is 27c under a more normal load like a game it tops out at 45c, the loop has my 980ti in it as well.


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> It is just a completely unrealistic load, much like Prime95, and will force excessive power and heat. RealBench, x264, and x265 are much more real world stress tests. It is just unnecessary is all, unless linpack is part of your daily workload (judging by your user name it probably is not).


I think OCCT (large data set) is useful too.

Of the synthetic tests, aida is too light, prime is useless due to overly avx2'isms, ibt/linpack is good for making heat but not so much as a stability test. The video encoders as real world stress tests are excellent, but the addition of file io give the cpu little breathers the whole time thru which helps them to run cooler. I haven't done this, but running them off a ramdisk would probably make them more effective as a cpu/cache/mobo//memory stress test. Also, I'm not sure if the video benchmarks are checking the encoded results for errors? Other folks here probably know that.

OCCT is a synthetic test that is definitely not too light and I think also does not focus too much on avx2 and it does check for errors. I think it's pretty good at quickly finding stability problems.


----------



## n2k3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I.M.O.
> 
> I think you should back down to 45, could probably knock 10C off, and get it under 1.3...I think you may be asking too much of that air cooler.
> 
> From [email protected] OC guide:


Oh it seems like the *CPU Power Phase* setting did a ton, I changed it from *Auto* to *Optimized* and it lowered the max core temperature by 5°C (my third core reaches 81°C max).
4.6GHz now seems stable with Vcore of 1.35v, but I'll try lowering Vcore in small steps over the next few days to see if it remains stable


----------



## michael-ocn

I'm running a milder oc than you, but the asus optimized power phase control setting is what finally got mine stable too and also bought 10c cooler vrm temps.


----------



## Kimir

@Praz
Test all stock, ram included went fine, as well as 4.6 core, 4.4 cache with stock ram.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







So it's related to the IMC, or SA that need more tweaking even if HCI and Stressapptest goes fine at given memory speed?
I'm doing a profile with memory at 2666, which is what my memory are rated for, but I've tighten the timings, doing some HCI before trying Aida again. If it's my IMC that became weak, 2666 should be easier than 3200.


----------



## Silent Scone

If you're able to pass stress app no problem it is still cache, cache speed is closely linked to memory frequency in terms of what is stable. At least I find the thought that AIDA is flagging memory stability and stress app / HCI is not pretty unlikely


----------



## JunkaDK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> so the ram is working at 3200? Stability tested?


4 hours of hci memtest running 12 instanses and No errors so far.. Multiplier at 47. Everything works AIDA64 , 3D mark ect, but Realbench crashes when i start The stresstest - computer does not crash. Its wierd .


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JunkaDK*
> 
> 4 hours of hci memtest running 12 instanses and No errors so far.. Multiplier at 47. Everything works AIDA64 , 3D mark ect, but Realbench crashes when i start The stresstest - computer does not crash. Its wierd .


The crash exception code might tell you something (see the reliability viewer or event viewer and you can drill into details of the crash). Realbench is tougher to pass than aida, chances are it's instability. Does realbench pass at stock clocks? If it's just software compat problem of some kind, that should still be a problem at stock clocks.


----------



## Madeupword

Quick question, Core 4.2Ghz at 1.15V with Cache 3.6Ghz at 1.05V *OR* 4.3Ghz at 1.185V with stock Cache?


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madeupword*
> 
> Quick question, Core 4.2Ghz at 1.15V with Cache 3.6Ghz at 1.05V *OR* 4.3Ghz at 1.185V with stock Cache?


Run realbench with both oc's, go with the winner.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JunkaDK*
> 
> 4 hours of hci memtest running 12 instanses and No errors so far.. Multiplier at 47. Everything works AIDA64 , 3D mark ect, but Realbench crashes when i start The stresstest - computer does not crash. Its wierd .


if you are using the settings i posted earlier, RB icrash may be related to cache voltage. post bios screenshots.


----------



## JunkaDK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> if you are using the settings i posted earlier, RB icrash may be related to cache voltage. post bios screenshots.


Will do that later . Enjoying breakfast with my gf ? But cache voltage is set on auto. Core voltage 1.33.


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> It is just unnecessary is all, unless linpack is part of your daily workload (judging by your user name it probably is not).


Running your daily load as a stress test is a good way to never find problems until they interfere with daily use.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> IBT isn' that intensive, it's pretty useless on this platform regardless


IBT is just an Intel LINPACK front end, like LinX. It's load is dependent on how old the binaries are. If you update the binaries it's one of the most stressful things that can be run.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n2k3*
> 
> Oh it seems like the *CPU Power Phase* setting did a ton, I changed it from *Auto* to *Optimized* and it lowered the max core temperature by 5°C (my third core reaches 81°C max).
> 4.6GHz now seems stable with Vcore of 1.35v, but I'll try lowering Vcore in small steps over the next few days to see if it remains stable


Shouldn't be such a large differential unless your motherboard isn't cooled properly. I'd also expect optimal to providing the full phase count under load, if it's not (and if it's cooler, it's probably not), you aren't benefiting from all the input phases your board provides.


----------



## Silent Scone

Yes however you know as well as I do that majority of users won't updater the archives, there are plenty of means already to test stability on HWE


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> Shouldn't be such a large differential unless your motherboard isn't cooled properly. I'd also expect optimal to providing the full phase count under load, if it's not (and if it's cooler, it's probably not), you aren't benefiting from all the input phases your board provides.


On my x99 pro board, vrm temps are significantly cooler at idle with the optimized vs default cpu power phase setting. And ptimized definitely contributed to greater stability, 3hrs occt stable vs 12(+ i dont know how many) hours occt stable. Vrm warms up under load either way and cpu temps are more or less the same.

Idk what it's "optimized" for, less power?


----------



## doza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madeupword*
> 
> Quick question, Core 4.2Ghz at 1.15V with Cache 3.6Ghz at 1.05V *OR* 4.3Ghz at 1.185V with stock Cache?


nice chip









i have almost same ghz/voltage settings like u do, go for 4.2 1.50v as it will give you lower temps/power consumption over 4.3ghz and 4.3ghz will give you no benefit over 4.2ghz...

if u can target 4.5ghz with 1.250v-1.260v, im sure your chip can handle it.Go for that or stay at 4.2ghz and call it a day.


----------



## JunkaDK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> if you are using the settings i posted earlier, RB icrash may be related to cache voltage. post bios screenshots.


Here is a screenshot of my voltage settings











http://imgur.com/f8VcdU1


----------



## JunkaDK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> if you are using the settings i posted earlier, RB icrash may be related to cache voltage. post bios screenshots.


Oh and another thing i just remembered. My MB the R5E has 2 connectors for CPU power.. atm only one i connected - the 4 pin is not connected cuz i didnt have the cable.

I already ordered it. But could that have an influence?

My PSU is a Corsair RM650.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JunkaDK*
> 
> Oh and another thing i just remembered. My MB the R5E has 2 connectors for CPU power.. atm only one i connected - the 4 pin is not connected cuz i didnt have the cable.
> 
> I already ordered it. But could that have an influence?
> 
> My PSU is a Corsair RM650.


I'm using just the 8-pin for up to 4.6 and stressing with Prime 27.7. No issues.


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I'm using just the 8-pin for up to 4.6 and stressing with Prime 27.7. No issues.


too funny, engaged in high power higher current overclocking... and nah... we don't need no stinking power cables


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JunkaDK*
> 
> Here is a screenshot of my voltage settings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/f8VcdU1


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JunkaDK*
> 
> Oh and another thing i just remembered. My MB the R5E has 2 connectors for CPU power.. atm only one i connected - the 4 pin is not connected cuz i didnt have the cable.
> 
> I already ordered it. But could that have an influence?
> 
> My PSU is a Corsair RM650.


You really need more than a 650W PSU. That said, connect all power sources to the MB if possible (including the 4-pin molex whether or not you have multi gpus.
*DISABLE CPU SVID* - very important to do this.
SET CACHE VOLTAGE TO 1.2-1.25v and increase the max cache multiplier to 40.


----------



## Desolutional

I know it's a bit weird, but when I kept SVID enabled, it didn't have any adverse effect on my OC. This was with an OC that required a higher than stock input voltage. Also ASUS need to fix the X99-S CPU Power polling when SVID is disabled, cause it ends up consuming (lol) 4.0W at load. No idea why SVID didn't affect my stability, but I do keep it disabled just in case.


----------



## JunkaDK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> You really need more than a 650W PSU. That said, connect all power sources to the MB if possible (including the 4-pin molex whether or not you have multi gpus.
> *DISABLE CPU SVID* - very important to do this.
> SET CACHE VOLTAGE TO 1.2-1.25v and increase the max cache multiplier to 40.


You Sir.. are a GENIUS









Changed those 2 things and it passed Realbench in the first go







.. 4.7Ghz , 3200Mhz Ram









CPU temp still below 70 degrees Celcius.

SUCH a good feeling









What would you suggest to tweak it further?


----------



## JunkaDK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JunkaDK*
> 
> You Sir.. are a GENIUS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Changed those 2 things and it passed Realbench in the first go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .. 4.7Ghz , 3200Mhz Ram
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CPU temp still below 70 degrees Celcius.
> 
> SUCH a good feeling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What would you suggest to tweak it further?


Hmm so i tried the Benchmark in Realbench.. it passed, but the results says im running at 3.5Ghz??, but CPU-Z says 4.7Ghz(BIOS also).. anyone know why?

See my results here: http://rog.asus.com/realbench/show_comment.php?id=10376

CPU-z http://valid.x86.fr/de7cka


----------



## tux1989

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JunkaDK*
> 
> Hmm so i tried the Benchmark in Realbench.. it passed, but the results says im running at 3.5Ghz??, but CPU-Z says 4.7Ghz(BIOS also).. anyone know why?
> 
> See my results here: http://rog.asus.com/realbench/show_comment.php?id=10376
> 
> CPU-z http://valid.x86.fr/de7cka


Ignore RB reading about freq.

ps
Your result's seems low compared to mine


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> You really need more than a 650W PSU. That said, connect all power sources to the MB if possible (including the 4-pin molex whether or not you have multi gpus.
> *DISABLE CPU SVID* - very important to do this.
> SET CACHE VOLTAGE TO 1.2-1.25v and increase the max cache multiplier to 40.


Where can I find the cpu svid that I should disable


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> You really need more than a 650W PSU. That said, connect all power sources to the MB if possible (including the 4-pin molex whether or not you have multi gpus.
> *DISABLE CPU SVID* - very important to do this.
> SET CACHE VOLTAGE TO 1.2-1.25v and increase the max cache multiplier to 40.
> 
> 
> 
> Where can I find the cpu svid that I should disable
Click to expand...

AI tweaker page, below the voltages


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> AI tweaker page, below the voltages


Wow drastic difference for me. I'm now clocking up. But so far I'm at 1.3v, 45x100... Ram at 3200. Highest temp so far has been 66c

What exactly does the svid do?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tux1989*
> 
> Ignore RB reading about freq.
> 
> ps
> Your result's seems low compared to mine


imaging editing - likely cache frequency?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> Wow drastic difference for me. I'm now clocking up. But so far I'm at 1.3v, 45x100... Ram at 3200. Highest temp so far has been 66c
> 
> What exactly does the svid do?


lol, Since you found it today... controls vrm-cpu vid link, which you want to override when overcl,ocking on this platform.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JunkaDK*
> 
> Hmm so i tried the Benchmark in Realbench.. it passed, but the results says im running at 3.5Ghz??, but CPU-Z says 4.7Ghz(BIOS also).. anyone know why?
> 
> See my results here: http://rog.asus.com/realbench/show_comment.php?id=10376
> 
> CPU-z http://valid.x86.fr/de7cka


post to bios with a usb key in any port, hit F12 on every (relevant) bios page.. don't need boot priorities etc. enter windows, select all the pics on the usb stick, right-click>send to> compressed zip. post that zip file here.

(let's get it stable before looking at IPC and efficiency)


----------



## tux1989

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> imaging editing - likely cache frequency?
> lol, Since you found it today... controls vrm-cpu vid link, which you want to override when overcl,ocking on this platform.
> post to bios with a usb key in any port, hit F12 on every (relevant) bios page.. don't need boot priorities etc. enter windows, select all the pics on the usb stick, right-click>send to> compressed zip. post that zip file here.


Yep.Cache at 4.5Ghz


----------



## JunkaDK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> imaging editing - likely cache frequency?
> lol, Since you found it today... controls vrm-cpu vid link, which you want to override when overcl,ocking on this platform.
> post to bios with a usb key in any port, hit F12 on every (relevant) bios page.. don't need boot priorities etc. enter windows, select all the pics on the usb stick, right-click>send to> compressed zip. post that zip file here.
> 
> (let's get it stable before looking at IPC and efficiency)


Here it is









https://www.dropbox.com/s/hpda3v4o9atw6gr/bios.zip?dl=0


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JunkaDK*
> 
> Here it is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/hpda3v4o9atw6gr/bios.zip?dl=0


okay. here ya go:
cpu power phase - optimized
Dram Phase (A/B and C/D) - optimized (you have only one set to opt.
CPU input voltage : 1.9 to 1.95V
CPU load Line: 4, 5 or 6
Ram Tweak - Mode 2
Dram Command rate: 1
CPu Spread spectrum: Disabled
Dram SVID: disabled
Max Cache ratio: increase until unstable leaving cache voltage at 1.25v or lower. (test with AID64 cache stability test, or as part of HCI Memtest, tho hard to deconvolute with HCI)


----------



## JunkaDK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> okay. here ya go:
> cpu power phase - optimized
> Dram Phase (A/B and C/D) - optimized (you have only one set to opt.
> CPU input voltage : 1.9 to 1.95V
> CPU load Line: 4, 5 or 6
> Ram Tweak - Mode 2
> Dram Command rate: 1
> CPu Spread spectrum: Disabled
> Dram SVID: disabled
> Max Cache ratio: increase until unstable leaving cache voltage at 1.25v or lower. (test with AID64 cache stability test, or as part of HCI Memtest, tho hard to deconvolute with HCI)


Hey man









Thanks again,

Your help is MUCH appreciated.

So i made these changes. Still the system i stabile.. Passed Realbench stresstest (15 min) and ran 15 min Cache stress test i Aida64.. i know its not along time, but i guess its a good indicator.

Cache Multiplier at 42 this time.

Small improvement in the benchmark also : http://rog.asus.com/realbench/show_comment.php?id=10383

CPU-Z : http://valid.x86.fr/mc0swy


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> imaging editing - likely cache frequency?


My guess is it's the "balanced" power plan. JunkaDK, try switching to the "high performance" plan in the Power Options control panel and rerun the bench.


----------



## Kimir

Depend what kind of stability you aim for.

I made sure my ram is stable in windows with 2666 profile I just made.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






Then tried Aida with the same voltage that passed 12h+ with memory at stock, failed at some point.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






Increase cache voltage a lil, this time passed.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Doing the test with 3200 right now, so far it failed after 1h with the same offset on the cache voltage... restarted with 0.365 offset and the test stopped after 12 seconds lolwoot. Started it back and it's been running for 1h40 now. I guess it's stopped on the transition of idle clock to full clock (I wasn't in my bench power management profile that keep the cpu at 100%).


----------



## tux1989

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> @Praz
> Test all stock, ram included went fine, as well as 4.6 core, 4.4 cache with stock ram.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So it's related to the IMC, or SA that need more tweaking even if HCI and Stressapptest goes fine at given memory speed?
> I'm doing a profile with memory at 2666, which is what my memory are rated for, but I've tighten the timings, doing some HCI before trying Aida again. If it's my IMC that became weak, 2666 should be easier than 3200.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> @Praz
> Test all stock, ram included went fine, as well as 4.6 core, 4.4 cache with stock ram.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So it's related to the IMC, or SA that need more tweaking even if HCI and Stressapptest goes fine at given memory speed?
> I'm doing a profile with memory at 2666, which is what my memory are rated for, but I've tighten the timings, doing some HCI before trying Aida again. If it's my IMC that became weak, 2666 should be easier than 3200.


I have the same problem.
I OC my CPU to 4.6Ghz at 1.325v,Uncore - 4.5Ghz at 1.275v and then test stability.
After that clock my ram to 3200Mhz,and i couldnt get is stable until i bump cache to 1.325v - VCCSA - 0.840v
If i try 4.6Ghz core and stock uncore there is no problem.VCCSA - 0.840v


----------



## JunkaDK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> My guess is it's the "balanced" power plan. JunkaDK, try switching to the "high performance" plan in the Power Options control panel and rerun the bench.


Running 1 hour Realbench now with cache ratio @44.. Will try The power change afterwards ?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tux1989*
> 
> I have the same problem.
> I OC my CPU to 4.6Ghz at 1.325v,Uncore - 4.5Ghz at 1.275v and then test stability.
> After that clock my ram to 3200Mhz,and i couldnt get is stable until i bump cache to 1.325v - VCCSA - 0.840v
> If i try 4.6Ghz core and stock uncore there is no problem.VCCSA - 0.840v


That's completely normal, the cache needs more voltage depending on the stability margin with higher memory frequencies due to faster interaction


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JunkaDK*
> 
> Running 1 hour Realbench now with cache ratio @44.. Will try The power change afterwards ?


So you've got core at 4.7 with 1.33v and cache at 4.4 with 1.25v. and memory at 3200. Whoa, that's cranked up







What kind of cooling do you have on that?


----------



## JunkaDK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> So you've got core at 4.7 with 1.33v and cache at 4.4 with 1.25v. and memory at 3200. Whoa, that's cranked up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of cooling do you have on that?


Thanks but The core is only at 4.6 atm







but i aint done yet..slowly progressing ? Cooler is a corsair h110i GT


----------



## aerotracks

Finally got to freeze my 5960X, what can I say, still bad









http://valid.x86.fr/yl9k3v


----------



## ssiperko

Testing my new 5960x now.

RB 2.41
CPU 4.7 @ 1.28v
Cache 44 @ 1.231v
VRM @ 1.856v
32gb at 2666 13-14-1-27 1t

Passed 30 mins 4.6 @ 1.25v and everything else the same.

SS


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JunkaDK*
> 
> Hey man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again,
> 
> Your help is MUCH appreciated.
> 
> So i made these changes. Still the system i stabile.. Passed Realbench stresstest (15 min) and ran 15 min Cache stress test i Aida64.. i know its not along time, but i guess its a good indicator.
> 
> Cache Multiplier at 42 this time.
> 
> Small improvement in the benchmark also : http://rog.asus.com/realbench/show_comment.php?id=10383
> 
> CPU-Z : http://valid.x86.fr/mc0swy


AID64 Cache stress, when it's the only box checked takes ~ 2h (or more) to flush-out cache instability. Unfortunately, there really isn't anything that will trip us an unstable cache any better - unless someone else knows of a test?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Depend what kind of stability you aim for.
> 
> I made sure my ram is stable in windows with 2666 profile I just made.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then tried Aida with the same voltage that passed 12h+ with memory at stock, failed at some point.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Increase cache voltage a lil, this time passed.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doing the test with 3200 right now, so far it failed after 1h with the same offset on the cache voltage... restarted with 0.365 offset and the test stopped after 12 seconds lolwoot. Started it back and it's been running for 1h40 now. I guess it's stopped on the transition of idle clock to full clock (I wasn't in my bench power management profile that keep the cpu at 100%).


Yo bud - what's the load cache voltage with that offset? (btw - that's a nice chip you got there







)


----------



## JunkaDK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> AID64 Cache stress, when it's the only box checked takes ~ 2h (or more) to flush-out cache instability. Unfortunately, there really isn't anything that will trip us an unstable cache any better - unless someone else knows of a test?
> Yo bud - what's the load cache voltage with that offset? (btw - that's a nice chip you got there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


So here is the bench with the power mode on performance.. would i leave that on? or does it wear on my hardware too much?

http://rog.asus.com/realbench/show_comment.php?id=10385

http://valid.x86.fr/wfat9h








could be worse i guess.


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JunkaDK*
> 
> So here is the bench with the power mode on performance.. would i leave that on? or does it wear on my hardware too much?
> 
> http://rog.asus.com/realbench/show_comment.php?id=10385
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/wfat9h
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> could be worse i guess.


Now that's more like it







I mostly leave it in balanced unless i'm running a benchmark of some kind.


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssiperko*
> 
> Testing my new 5960x now.
> 
> RB 2.41
> CPU 4.7 @ 1.28v
> Cache 44 @ 1.231v
> VRM @ 1.856v
> 32gb at 2666 13-14-14-27 1t
> 
> Passed 30 mins 4.6 @ 1.25v and everything else the same.
> 
> SS


Running 4.7 @ 1.26v now had to bump the cache to 1.24v as it failed after 8 mins with 1.231v ....... trying it for an hour.

I'm finding out that the cache voltages are causing lock ups when I don't bump them with core voltage when I up the core, does that make sense?

SS


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JunkaDK*
> 
> So here is the bench with the power mode on performance.. would i leave that on? or does it wear on my hardware too much?
> 
> http://rog.asus.com/realbench/show_comment.php?id=10385
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/wfat9h
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> could be worse i guess.


As M-OCN says, unless you need full turbo clocks all the time, use the balanced power plan. Once you get use to the rig and it's running correctly.. you should switch to adaptive mode vcore. System will idle at ~0.8V and apply voltage as the CPU demand requires.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> Now that's more like it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mostly leave it in balanced unless i'm running a benchmark of some kind.


^^ This
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssiperko*
> 
> Running 4.7 @ 1.26v now had to bump the cache to 1.24v as it failed after 8 mins with 1.231v ....... trying it for an hour.
> I'm finding out that the cache voltages are causing lock ups when I don't bump them with core voltage when I up the core, does that make sense?
> SS


If your chip is stable at 4.7 with 1.26 or so, and 1.24V cache for 4.4 - it's beyond gold bud.








We tend to underestimate the voltage for cache... and then apply too much for 24/7 (benchmarking is a separate thing). Probably the #1 cause of cooked cpus.

one thing re: 8-cores. most seem to have a break-in period... +20mV from day 1?


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> As M-OCN says, unless you need full turbo clocks all the time, use the balanced power plan. Once you get use to the rig and it's running correctly.. you should switch to adaptive mode vcore. System will idle at ~0.8V and apply voltage as the CPU demand requires.


I'm using adaptive and offset voltages for the core and cache in my testing now..... good?

SS


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssiperko*
> 
> I'm using adaptive and offset voltages for the core and cache in my testing now..... good?
> 
> SS


Sure - may want to start with manual voltage until you lock-in on the ranges needed. Just easier that way IMO.


----------



## GRABibus

Hi,
I got my rig since 10 days and spent most of the times for gaming and overclocking.

i7-5930K
MSI X99S GAMING 7
G.SKILL Ripjaws4 DDR4 4x4GB 2800MHz
ASUS GTX TITAN X

After many trials, I have reached a 4,5Ghz stable (43x105) with 1,25Vcore :

Prime95 v26.6 build3 Small FFT's 12 hours :


Prime95 v26.6 build3 in-place Large FFT's 12 hours :


Prime95 v26.6 build3 Blend 12 hours :


I never go above 71°C on the hottest core during those torture tests at 23°C ambient.
Noctua NH-D15 (2 fans NF-A15 100% 1500rpm) with a thin and homogeneous layer of thermal paste Grizzly Kryonaut makes an incredible job.

I have tried to raised my Vcore to the limit maximum I have defined for safety => 1,29V.
4,9GHz (49x100) => Unstable
4,8GHz (48x100) => Unstable
4,7GHz (47x100) => Hours of gaming and 3 hours Prime95 v26.6 build3 blend without any errors or crashes.

I will make my 3 times 12 hours tests with Prime to see if it is really stable.


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> IMO.


Which does matter because it's normally solid!









So far though .... so good.

I've been able to use a 46/44/2666 RVE screenshot guide with instant success so far with this chip which makes me happy.

It's a 1.11v 4.5 chip on CB which means lil' to me until it's well under the Silicon Lottery's test standards. So far it's a good way under them. :grin:

I often wonder ..... will I ever be satisfied?
















SS


----------



## ssiperko

OK .... came back up to check on it to a rebooted state.

Gonna try manu-l voltages.









SS


----------



## Kimir

My cache is killing me, can't get 4.4Ghz stable with the memory at 3200 anymore it seems, even with 1.3v. damnit.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Yo bud - what's the load cache voltage with that offset? (btw - that's a nice chip you got there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Aida64 is reporting the cache almost spot on on DMM, so it's what it's written on the side.


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> I will make my 3 times 12 hours tests with Prime to see if it is really stable.


I don't think you want to completely ignore the avx instructions.

Prime 26.6 doesn't make use of the avx instruction set at all which i think makes it not such a good stress test tool for hw-e. Aida with cpu, cache, and fpu checked is a pretty good stability sanity check. Also what makes the x265 and x264 encoders so popular as stress testing tools is they use those instructions but mix it up with more general purpose instructions.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

You guys need a laugh, I can help. OT, mostly.

Ever since I built this rig, it performs well, but doesn't seem "snappy" when surfing the net. And I've been doing a lot of Blu Ray ripping/encoding (kills it) and saving to NAS (blows). I just had a router die, thought that must have been jacking me up. Nope, new router and I still transfer at 980kbps. So I finally decide to look at the network adapter in Device Manager. Set to 10mbps, half duplex.

I don't remember ever messing with that before, the old 3770K rig was set on Auto and was linked at 1000mbps full duplex, so I just set that manually on the X99, not auto.

I guess they set the default speed to just above a piece of string and two cans so it'll hook up even on a crappy network, but I never remember reading/seeing anything about manually setting the network link speed. Or have Auto as the default, like the 3770K rig must have been, and let the network run at the best speed it can. Probably old hat to most experienced builders, I'm just glad I stumbled onto it.

My X99 rig is snappy now, and it takes about a minute to transfer what used to take a couple of hours.


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> You guys need a laugh, I can help. OT, mostly.
> 
> Ever since I built this rig, it performs well, but doesn't seem "snappy" when surfing the net. And I've been doing a lot of Blu Ray ripping/encoding (kills it) and saving to NAS (blows). I just had a router die, thought that must have been jacking me up. Nope, new router and I still transfer at 980kbps. So I finally decide to look at the network adapter in Device Manager. Set to 10mbps, half duplex.
> 
> I don't remember ever messing with that before, the old 3770K rig was set on Auto and was linked at 1000mbps full duplex, so I just set that manually on the X99, not auto.
> 
> I guess they set the default speed to just above a piece of string and two cans so it'll hook up even on a crappy network, but I never remember reading/seeing anything about manually setting the network link speed. Or have Auto as the default, like the 3770K rig must have been, and let the network run at the best speed it can. Probably old hat to most experienced builders, I'm just glad I stumbled onto it.
> 
> My X99 rig is snappy now, and it takes about a minute to transfer what used to take a couple of hours.


Oh Charlie .... yer a silly bird ya are.









SS


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> If your chip is stable at 4.7 with 1.26 or so, and 1.24V cache for 4.4 - it's beyond gold bud.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We tend to underestimate the voltage for cache... and then apply too much for 24/7 (benchmarking is a separate thing). Probably the #1 cause of cooked cpus.
> 
> one thing re: 8-cores. most seem to have a break-in period... +20mV from day 1?


I haven't fully tested 4.7 until today..... or really haven't even tested it BUT.....

I know enough already that the core is solid ..... it's a new "tested" (not by me) with no time on it. I'm testing it's feet so to speak. With that said it's better than the szedged J chip and hotrod717 (4.9 I have) J chip I've tested as far as initial runs without much fussing with SA and VCC volts.

I'm not sure of the +20mV comment, sorry .... bare with me.









My end game goal is low volts/temp (high 60's CPU so far... individual varies higher) for my 24/7 settings of say 42/40.









SS


----------



## Alpina 7

Messed around with my over clocking profile today here is what I came up with and stable for one hour Real Bench... 2 Hours Aida..

4.5Mhz @ 1.35v
100X45
DDR4, 3200Mhz C15 @ 1.4v
Cache 4300Mhz @ 1.255v

Very happy with the numbers. Temps stay below 73c on hottest core under stress... Damn fast too.

??


----------



## ssateneth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> You really need more than a 650W PSU. That said, connect all power sources to the MB if possible (including the 4-pin molex whether or not you have multi gpus.
> *DISABLE CPU SVID* - very important to do this.
> SET CACHE VOLTAGE TO 1.2-1.25v and increase the max cache multiplier to 40.


Why is it important to disable CPU SVID? I enable it so I can see power consumption figures for my CPU and my RAM (seems to be accurate enough according to my kill-a-watt). Running 4.75GHz core / 4.5GHz Cache / 3000MHz 4x8GB 15-15-15-35-2T


----------



## JunkaDK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> AID64 Cache stress, when it's the only box checked takes ~ 2h (or more) to flush-out cache instability. Unfortunately, there really isn't anything that will trip us an unstable cache any better - unless someone else knows of a test?
> Yo bud - what's the load cache voltage with that offset? (btw - that's a nice chip you got there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


So.. My rig has been running Aida64 for 4 hours with no cache errors. Also passing Realbench stress test every time.

Currently @4.6Ghz, Cache 4.4Ghz. Core Voltage 1.3 and Cache Voltage 1.25.

Where do i go from here? Try tweaking BCLK? or ??









Any ideas?







or should i just be happy with this


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JunkaDK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> AID64 Cache stress, when it's the only box checked takes ~ 2h (or more) to flush-out cache instability. Unfortunately, there really isn't anything that will trip us an unstable cache any better - unless someone else knows of a test?
> Yo bud - what's the load cache voltage with that offset? (btw - that's a nice chip you got there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> 
> 
> So.. My rig has been running Aida64 for 4 hours with no cache errors. Also passing Realbench stress test every time.
> 
> Currently @4.6Ghz, Cache 4.4Ghz. Core Voltage 1.3 and Cache Voltage 1.25.
> 
> Where do i go from here? Try tweaking BCLK? or ??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any ideas?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or should i just be happy with this
Click to expand...

That is pretty maxed out core/cache voltages for daily abuse...fine tune the RAM?


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssiperko*
> 
> I haven't fully tested 4.7 until today..... or really haven't even tested it BUT.....
> 
> I know enough already that the core is solid ..... it's a new "tested" (not by me) with no time on it. I'm testing it's feet so to speak. With that said it's better than the szedged J chip and hotrod717 (4.9 I have) J chip I've tested as far as initial runs without much fussing with SA and VCC volts.
> 
> I'm not sure of the +20mV comment, sorry .... bare with me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My end game goal is low volts/temp (high 60's CPU so far... individual varies higher) for my 24/7 settings of say 42/40.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SS


Zwitterion chip right? Juice it up, it would be a waste not to.








What's the batch btw, since he didn't shared it on the bot.


----------



## JunkaDK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> That is pretty maxed out core/cache voltages for daily abuse...fine tune the RAM?


I think so







i've had instructions on what to set up ect, but i wouldn't know how to tweak it further in regards to RAM


----------



## Madeupword

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> Run realbench with both oc's, go with the winner.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doza*
> 
> nice chip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i have almost same ghz/voltage settings like u do, go for 4.2 1.50v as it will give you lower temps/power consumption over 4.3ghz and 4.3ghz will give you no benefit over 4.2ghz...
> 
> if u can target 4.5ghz with 1.250v-1.260v, im sure your chip can handle it.Go for that or stay at 4.2ghz and call it a day.


Surprisingly the 4.3Ghz core with stock cache fair just a tad better than 4.2Ghz core with 3.6Ghz cache in benchmarks.

The 4.3Ghz ran at 1.175V, stock cache, max core temp at 76 degree celsius.
The 4.2Ghz ran at 1.15V, 3.6Ghz cache at 1.05V, max core temp at 73 degree celsius.

4.3Ghz vs 4.2Ghz+3.6Ghz Cache

On RealBench,
Image Editing: 126356 vs 126035
Encoding: 137932 vs 137923
OpenCL: 73784 vs 73784
Heavy Multitasking: 131123 vs 130757
Score: 102541 vs 102367

On Cinebench,
OpenGL: 184.87 vs 186.85
CPU (Multi): 1261 vs 1252
CPU (Single): 167 vs 165

On 3DMark Firestrike Ultra,
Score: 3082 vs 3071
Physics Score: 17034 vs 16733
Physics FPS: 54.08 vs 53.12

I'm favouring the 4.3Ghz setting as I've gathered that adjusting the cache ratio and voltage provide minimal yield while greatly increase the risk of instability.

What do you folks think?


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> I don't think you want to completely ignore the avx instructions.
> 
> Prime 26.6 doesn't make use of the avx instruction set at all which i think makes it not such a good stress test tool for hw-e. Aida with cpu, cache, and fpu checked is a pretty good stability sanity check. Also what makes the x265 and x264 encoders so popular as stress testing tools is they use those instructions but mix it up with more general purpose instructions.


Hi,
Yes, I Run also aida64 stability test.
I checked CPU, cache, FPU and systèm memory to Run thèm all together.

Question : when I Run only FPU, temperature is very High, which is usual.
When I Run CPU, cache, FPU and systèm memory, temperature doesn't go so high than when FPU is Run alone.

What is the reason ? (In both cases, FPU is checked ....)


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssiperko*
> 
> OK .... came back up to check on it to a rebooted state.
> Gonna try manu-l voltages.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SS


Good way to start, then settle in with a day-driver OC using adaptive
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> My cache is killing me, can't get 4.4Ghz stable with the memory at 3200 anymore it seems, even with 1.3v. damnit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aida64 is reporting the cache almost spot on on DMM, so it's what it's written on the side.


So.. 1.3V? For 24/7? unless it's that bios, I fear a degraded cache.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> You guys need a laugh, I can help. OT, mostly.
> Ever since I built this rig, it performs well, but doesn't seem "snappy" when surfing the net. And I've been doing a lot of Blu Ray ripping/encoding (kills it) and saving to NAS (blows). I just had a router die, thought that must have been jacking me up. Nope, new router and I still transfer at 980kbps. So I finally decide to look at the network adapter in Device Manager. Set to 10mbps, half duplex.
> I don't remember ever messing with that before, the old 3770K rig was set on Auto and was linked at 1000mbps full duplex, so I just set that manually on the X99, not auto.
> I guess they set the default speed to just above a piece of string and two cans so it'll hook up even on a crappy network, but I never remember reading/seeing anything about manually setting the network link speed. Or have Auto as the default, like the 3770K rig must have been, and let the network run at the best speed it can. Probably old hat to most experienced builders, I'm just glad I stumbled onto it.
> My X99 rig is snappy now, and it takes about a minute to transfer what used to take a couple of hours.


Device Manager or Network Adapter Settings? It should sense and set the max link speed without manual "_intervention_".
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssiperko*
> 
> I haven't fully tested 4.7 until today..... or really haven't even tested it BUT.....
> I know enough already that the core is solid ..... it's a new "tested" (not by me) with no time on it. I'm testing it's feet so to speak. With that said it's better than the szedged J chip and hotrod717 (4.9 I have) J chip I've tested as far as initial runs without much fussing with SA and VCC volts.
> I'm not sure of the +20mV comment, sorry .... bare with me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My end game goal is low volts/temp (high 60's CPU so far... individual varies higher) for my 24/7 settings of say 42/40.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SS


42/40? nah, at least 46/40. core is king and 1.25-1.28V vcore 24/7 is fine. I've had this chip at 1.25-1.28 core and 1.2-1.28V cache for over 6 months... well with the exception of brief excursions in the 1.4V range (core)








(after break-in needing 20mV more core (or VCCIN) is not unusual)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JunkaDK*
> 
> So.. My rig has been running Aida64 for 4 hours with no cache errors. Also passing Realbench stress test every time.
> Currently @4.6Ghz, Cache 4.4Ghz. Core Voltage 1.3 and Cache Voltage 1.25.
> Where do i go from here? Try tweaking BCLK? or ??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any ideas?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or should i just be happy with this


Ram for sure. you set 1T as discussed? what ram voltage? and what model number ram kit? (link to item on newegg or something)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> Hi,
> Yes, I Run also aida64 stability test.
> I checked CPU, cache, FPU and systèm memory to Run thèm all together.
> 
> Question *: when I Run only FPU,* temperature is very High, which is usual.
> When I Run CPU, cache, FPU and systèm memory, temperature doesn't go so high than when FPU is Run alone.
> What is the reason ? (In both cases, FPU is checked ....)


that's because you are hammering the FPU with a single instruction set and not the remaining architecture. (it's not wise). As far as HW-E goes, p95 has gone the way of the dinosaur. use, x264, x265, HCI memtest, RealBench, and maybe IBT (if you need a high current load)


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssateneth*
> 
> Why is it important to disable CPU SVID? I enable it so I can see power consumption figures for my CPU and my RAM (seems to be accurate enough according to my kill-a-watt). Running 4.75GHz core / 4.5GHz Cache / 3000MHz 4x8GB 15-15-15-35-2T


Just to be doubly sure that the FIVR isn't causing any voltage regulation issues. I leave it enabled to read power readings too, but when dialling in an OC, best to disable any potential source of error, which includes the FIVR's control.


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> that's because you are hammering the FPU with a single instruction set and not the remaining architecture. (it's not wise). As far as HW-E goes, p95 has gone the way of the dinosaur. use, x264, x264, HCI memtest, RealBench, and maybe IBT (if you need a high current load)


So, AIDA64 is not good for testing stability ?
Some says P95, OCCT, other Realbench, others AIDA64...not easy to find the truth....


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> So, AIDA64 is not good for testing stability ?
> Some says P95, OCCT, other Realbench, others AIDA64...not easy to find the truth....


that's not what i wrote. you asked about selecting only the FPU test and wondered why it ran hot. I explained.


----------



## porta john

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssiperko*
> 
> Which does matter because it's normally solid!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So far though .... so good.
> 
> I've been able to use a 46/44/2666 RVE screenshot guide with instant success so far with this chip which makes me happy.
> 
> It's a 1.11v 4.5 chip on CB which means lil' to me until it's well under the Silicon Lottery's test standards. So far it's a good way under them. :grin:
> 
> I often wonder ..... will I ever be satisfied?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SS


Looks like a top 10 chip from results at HWBOT @ 4.5.

Congrats


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> So, AIDA64 is not good for testing stability ?
> Some says P95, OCCT, other Realbench, others AIDA64...not easy to find the truth....


Aida is definitely good for stability testing (and system monitoring too), just don't run the stress tool with only the fpu box checked and none others. It is easier to pass than some other tests. Aida is probably the best place to start for an overall test, but once that test passes you may want to move on to tougher tests like the encoders or occt to do more fine tuning. I like occt:cpu for hw-e. It's considerably tougher to pass, and like aida, its aggressively checking for computational errors. I'm not sure the encoder tools are doing that, I think for error detection, they may rely on the program or os to crash..


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madeupword*
> 
> Surprisingly the 4.3Ghz core with stock cache fair just a tad better than 4.2Ghz core with 3.6Ghz cache in benchmarks.
> 
> The 4.3Ghz ran at 1.175V, stock cache, max core temp at 76 degree celsius.
> The 4.2Ghz ran at 1.15V, 3.6Ghz cache at 1.05V, max core temp at 73 degree celsius.
> 
> 4.3Ghz vs 4.2Ghz+3.6Ghz Cache
> 
> On RealBench,
> Image Editing: 126356 vs 126035
> Encoding: 137932 vs 137923
> OpenCL: 73784 vs 73784
> Heavy Multitasking: 131123 vs 130757
> Score: 102541 vs 102367
> 
> On Cinebench,
> OpenGL: 184.87 vs 186.85
> CPU (Multi): 1261 vs 1252
> CPU (Single): 167 vs 165
> 
> On 3DMark Firestrike Ultra,
> Score: 3082 vs 3071
> Physics Score: 17034 vs 16733
> Physics FPS: 54.08 vs 53.12
> 
> I'm favouring the 4.3Ghz setting as I've gathered that adjusting the cache ratio and voltage provide minimal yield while greatly increase the risk of instability.
> 
> What do you folks think?


They're so close, looks like moar core clock wins by a hair. I was thinking that if you had a different cooler, you'd have more oc headroom... but i see you already have a nice cooler (NH-D15) along with high ambient temps in the tropics.


----------



## HatallaS

Any 5820k on an Asia deluxe wanna share their settings? I am worried I am doing more arm than good, by just changing the voltage and multiplier.


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Zwitterion chip right? Juice it up, it would be a waste not to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's the batch btw, since he didn't shared it on the bot.


Baby steps.









J522b888

SS


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> Aida is definitely good for stability testing (and system monitoring too), just don't run the stress tool with only the fpu box checked and none others. It is easier to pass than some other tests. Aida is probably the best place to start for an overall test, but once that test passes you may want to move on to tougher tests like the encoders or occt to do more fine tuning. I like occt:cpu for hw-e. It's considerably tougher to pass, and like aida, its aggressively checking for computational errors. I'm not sure the encoder tools are doing that, I think for error detection, they may rely on the program or os to crash..


I'd say just move straight onto x264 stress testing. It skips the AIDA middleman, and ensures the rig works in a real life situation. GSAT for RAM, and AIDA for cache (only tick cache). I find that cache test usually takes me 6 hours odd before a freeze on an almost stable cache.


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Good way to start, then settle in with a day-driver OC using adaptive
> 
> 42/40? nah, at least 46/40. core is king and 1.25-1.28V vcore 24/7 is fine. I've had this chip at 1.25-1.28 core and 1.2-1.28V cache for over 6 months... well with the exception of brief excursions in the 1.4V range (core)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (after break-in needing 20mV more core (or VCCIN) is not unusual)


Well then............ I'm already good to go.









It's normal to run cache volts a touch higher than core correct?

SS


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Device Manager or Network Adapter Settings? It should sense and set the max link speed without manual "_intervention_".


Network Adapter Settings in Device Manager. I looked in Device Mangaer, figuring I'd see a "!" or something, but didn't, so I started poking around in Network Adapter Settings. Makes me wonder if it loaded the drivers for the network adapter while I had it unplugged from the network and it defaulted to the lowest setting or something. I've built my own computers since the mid 90's and have never had to set the network link speed manually. There also appears to be two instances of the device loaded, it has the adapter (Intel, pretty sure, not on that rig currently) model with a (2) behind it.

Anyway, running great now.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssiperko*
> 
> Well then............ I'm already good to go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's normal to run cache volts a touch higher than core correct?
> SS


They are independent rails (off VCCIN) so, not problem running them at different voltages.








nice new christmas toy you got there. you still have hotrod's chip?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> Network Adapter Settings in Device Manager. I looked in Device Mangaer, figuring I'd see a "!" or something, but didn't, so I started poking around in Network Adapter Settings. Makes me wonder if it loaded the drivers for the network adapter while I had it unplugged from the network and it defaulted to the lowest setting or something. I've built my own computers since the mid 90's and have never had to set the network link speed manually. There also appears to be two instances of the device loaded, it has the adapter (Intel, pretty sure, not on that rig currently) model with a (2) behind it.
> 
> Anyway, running great now.


lol - made me look.


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> They are independent rails (off VCCIN) so, not problem running them at different voltages.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nice new christmas toy you got there. you still have hotrod's chip?


Thanks!

Yes I do.









SS


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> Aida is definitely good for stability testing (and system monitoring too), just don't run the stress tool with only the fpu box checked and none others. It is easier to pass than some other tests. Aida is probably the best place to start for an overall test, but once that test passes you may want to move on to tougher tests like the encoders or occt to do more fine tuning. I like occt:cpu for hw-e. It's considerably tougher to pass, and like aida, its aggressively checking for computational errors. I'm not sure the encoder tools are doing that, I think for error detection, they may rely on the program or os to crash..


I will valid my overclocks and consider them as "Stable" if I can pass following tests :
Aida64 with CPU, cache, FPU and memory selected => 12 hours
ASUS RealBench stress test => 12 hours
Prime95 v26.6 blend test => 12 hours

i will run a Prime95 v26.6 Small FFT's during 10mns to validate temperatures (See below thread) :

http://www.tomshardware.co.uk/forum/id-1800828/intel-temperature-guide.html


----------



## Madeupword

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> They're so close, looks like moar core clock wins by a hair. I was thinking that if you had a different cooler, you'd have more oc headroom... but i see you already have a nice cooler (NH-D15) along with high ambient temps in the tropics.


Yes, it's amazing how close they were. I'll go with 4.3Ghz and stock cache for better stability while absorbing a 0.025V and 3 degree celsius hike to the chip. Is this a sound plan?

Would there be any harm tweaking only the Core and RAM while leaving the Cache untouched?

I've passed a 6-hour stress test on AIDA64 and now onto RealBench for an 8-hour trial. Should I add in a lap with OCCT thereafter? It seems to be a highly touted app and is Anandtech's preferred stress test app along with POV-Ray. Although the amount of red is somewhat intimidating.

Looking forward to the responses of this community and thank you so much for being so responsive. Stay safe now!


----------



## HatallaS

so 3 hours of playing around with the OC, i can pass the Asus stress test at 4.7g. But 3dmark keeps failing at the Physics test, and i had to back it down to 4.5g for it to pass:
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6881435

Now i am at x36 and cache at 30 with Volts set at 1.30 and 1.25. temps never goes above 63* (thanks to 2 super loud Noctua Industrial on top of the pull side of the AIO.

The ram is at XMP2 2666 1.35v.

What can i do to try and push it a little more?


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HatallaS*
> 
> so 3 hours of playing around with the OC, i can pass the Asus stress test at 4.7g. But 3dmark keeps failing at the Physics test, and i had to back it down to 4.5g for it to pass:
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6881435
> 
> Now i am at x36 and cache at 30 with Volts set at 1.30 and 1.25. temps never goes above 63* (thanks to 2 super loud Noctua Industrial on top of the pull side of the AIO.
> 
> The ram is at XMP2 2666 1.35v.
> 
> What can i do to try and push it a little more?


Where is your VCC? ..... sorry if you posted previously, I didn't read back to see.

SS


----------



## HatallaS

If by that u mean vccio it is on auto at 1.05


----------



## JunkaDK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Good way to start, then settle in with a day-driver OC using adaptive
> So.. 1.3V? For 24/7? unless it's that bios, I fear a degraded cache.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Device Manager or Network Adapter Settings? It should sense and set the max link speed without manual "_intervention_".
> 42/40? nah, at least 46/40. core is king and 1.25-1.28V vcore 24/7 is fine. I've had this chip at 1.25-1.28 core and 1.2-1.28V cache for over 6 months... well with the exception of brief excursions in the 1.4V range (core)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (after break-in needing 20mV more core (or VCCIN) is not unusual)
> Ram for sure. you set 1T as discussed? what ram voltage? and what model number ram kit? (link to item on newegg or something)
> that's because you are hammering the FPU with a single instruction set and not the remaining architecture. (it's not wise). As far as HW-E goes, p95 has gone the way of the dinosaur. use, x264, x265, HCI memtest, RealBench, and maybe IBT (if you need a high current load)


Yes.. Ram is currently at 1T, Voltage 1.375.. the model is: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820104527

Thanks


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JunkaDK*
> 
> Yes.. Ram is currently at 1T, Voltage 1.375.. the model is: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820104527
> 
> Thanks


open AID64 to this page. Do thoes sticks have the IC mfr encoded?

Hynix, samsung, micron... makes a difference.


----------



## Kimir

HyperX are always Hynix, if recent (last week, maybe last 2 week) they can be AFR, otherwise they are MFR for sure.


----------



## fishingfanatic

The issue with Physics was getting me as well. What I found after toying around with the settings is depending on the chip and the

overclock, your secondary voltage, uncore may need to go a little bit higher.

On my 4.7 oc if I set it to 4.7/4.3 it does the same thing. General rule of thumb, uncore is 400mv lower than the vcore, but not written in

stone.

I found running 4.6/4.2 was good, and 4.7 /4.4 works in my particular setup. My other chip wasa almost opposite, 4.6/4.3 4.7/4.2, which to

me seemed rather strange but after trying to fine tune it I found the alternate settings worked fine.

A few times I found adding 0.03- 0.09 to the SAV(system agent voltage) helped as well.

Again, depending on the setup, oc,....

Try that, it might not work but there's no harm in trying.









FF


----------



## tommi6o

I'm having some weird stuff happening with 3DMark Firestrike Ultra. I ran a 4.1ghz run with stock gpu and got a score which you can see in the image but it's higher than my score with 4.5ghz stock gpu. I must be missing something obvious here. There's also a run with cpu 4.5ghz and gpu 1500mhz.



EDIT: If I run even a bit unstable cache overclock which passes Aida and Cinebench it will crash a chrome tab if you play a 4K 60FPS video. Also GTA 5 seems to crash even with the slightest cache unstability. It would be great If some one could test this and confirm it's not just me.


----------



## HeinrichHimmler

15 mins of play time on new cpu.Thank you to marc0053


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madeupword*
> 
> Yes, it's amazing how close they were. I'll go with 4.3Ghz and stock cache for better stability while absorbing a 0.025V and 3 degree celsius hike to the chip. Is this a sound plan?
> 
> Would there be any harm tweaking only the Core and RAM while leaving the Cache untouched?
> 
> I've passed a 6-hour stress test on AIDA64 and now onto RealBench for an 8-hour trial. Should I add in a lap with OCCT thereafter? It seems to be a highly touted app and is Anandtech's preferred stress test app along with POV-Ray. Although the amount of red is somewhat intimidating.
> 
> Looking forward to the responses of this community and thank you so much for being so responsive. Stay safe now!


I don't think there's any harm in only overclocking the core and not the cache? There's some debate about occt. Its definitely tougher to pass (and runs hotter). Some people think its an overly stressful synthetic test and prefer the realworld x264 and x265 video encoder stress tests. Others prefer the extra confidence occt gives them about their systems stability (i'm in this camp). Maybe give it a try on shorter runs, less than an hour, and see.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> I don't think there's any harm in only overclocking the core and not the cache? There's some debate about occt. Its definitely tougher to pass (and runs hotter). Some people think its an overly stressful synthetic test and prefer the realworld x264 and x265 video encoder stress tests. Others prefer the extra confidence occt gives them about their systems stability (i'm in this camp). Maybe give it a try on shorter runs, less than an hour, and see.


No harm in terms of real word performance but has an impact on certain memory constrained benchmarks. Generally uncore overclocking should be left to the last knockings and experimented with once the OC is cemented and stable. This way you can rule out any memory issues, and increase associated voltages to accommodate - which are namely the System Agent and and memory voltage depending on the stability margins.

Once you keep in mind that uncore range and stability is affected by how high a memory frequency you are running and density, it shouldn't be too hard to find what works and what doesn't.


----------



## JunkaDK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> open AID64 to this page. Do thoes sticks have the IC mfr encoded?
> 
> Hynix, samsung, micron... makes a difference.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> open AID64 to this page. Do thoes sticks have the IC mfr encoded?
> 
> Hynix, samsung, micron... makes a difference.


It says SK Hynix


----------



## alphabet

Know of any lists with full settings of overclocks for haswell-e? Trying to get a comparison of peoples vcore/uncore/vin ranges.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alphabet*
> 
> Know of any lists with full settings of overclocks for haswell-e? Trying to get a comparison of peoples vcore/uncore/vin ranges.


You trying for your first OC and need advice? 4.0GHz is easily attainable on most mobos.


----------



## b0z0

I've ordered my Asrock x99m killer motherboard, 16gbs Gskill 2666 ram, 5820k, Corsair 350D, and an H110i. I'll post pictures once I get her up and running.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JunkaDK*
> 
> It says SK Hynix


enter bios, open the dram timings page and select Presets. LoaD the Hynix 4x4 3200 1.35V preset and hit okay, THEN - change the first timings back to 16-18-18-44-1T, set mode 2, and add 25 to 50mV to to dramV (so, 1.375 to 1.40V). Test with HCI memtest... if it fails, open ASUS MEmtweak and post thet snip here.


----------



## JunkaDK

The Hynix Single-sided or double-sided profile? ?


----------



## JunkaDK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> enter bios, open the dram timings page and select Presets. LoaD the Hynix 4x4 3200 1.35V preset and hit okay, THEN - change the first timings back to 16-18-18-44-1T, set mode 2, and add 25 to 50mV to to dramV (so, 1.375 to 1.40V). Test with HCI memtest... if it fails, open ASUS MEmtweak and post thet snip here.


Single or double side profile? ?


----------



## Kimir

Look at your ram and see.


----------



## JunkaDK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Look at your ram and see.


Well there is cover so i can't see if there are chips on both sides







But there is no Hynix profile for 3200 with 1.35 volt in the double sided profiles.. there is a 3200 1.3v in the single side.

It says single-rank in the specs, so i guess that is single sided?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JunkaDK*
> 
> Well there is cover so i can't see if there are chips on both sides
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But there is no Hynix profile for 3200 with 1.35 volt in the double sided profiles.. there is a 3200 1.3v in the single side.
> 
> It says single-rank in the specs, so i guess that is single sided?


yes, Hynix 4x4GB SS 3200 1.3 preset.


----------



## JunkaDK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yes, Hynix SS 3200 1.3 preset.


Testing


----------



## Kimir

HyperX predator are single sided anyway, for that density. Use either the ss or ds profile it's fine, the differences with be only 2-3 secondary timings. If the Single sided fail, try the double sided.
The main difference between the 2 are:
SS: tCWL 9,
DS: tCWL 12

That gave me some cold boot (I mean rig not powered on for 2 days really) training issue a while back, no longer an issue here since I can't run 3200 anymore.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> HyperX predator are single sided anyway, for that density. Use either the ss or ds profile it's fine, the differences with be only 2-3 secondary timings. If the Single sided fail, try the double sided.
> The main difference between the 2 are:
> SS: tCWL 9,
> DS: tCWL 12
> 
> That gave me some cold boot (I mean rig not powered on for 2 days really) training issue a while back, no longer an issue here since I can't run 3200 anymore.


whaddya mean "can't run 3200 any more"?


----------



## JunkaDK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> whaddya mean "can't run 3200 any more"?


What do i use to benchmark the ram once im done testing? ?


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JunkaDK*
> 
> What do i use to benchmark the ram once im done testing? ?


aida has mem benchmarks and i think superpi is sensitive to memory speed.


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> whaddya mean "can't run 3200 any more"?


Hey, JPMBOY... question. Ive got my memory running at 3200.... i changed the power to 120% and upped the voltage like you said a while back... was wondering, when i did this was i supposed to change back my timings? like when you up the speed and power do the timings get changed? because i could have swore last night i saw a CAS Latency of 17 instead of 15... maybe im wrong. ill dig further when i get home.


----------



## JunkaDK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yes, Hynix 4x4GB SS 3200 1.3 preset.


So i did 2 passes of HCI memtest and no errors.. don't have time right now for more







and then i did a benchmark in Aida64... So are these numbers any good?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JunkaDK*
> 
> So i did 2 passes of HCI memtest and no errors.. don't have time right now for more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and then i did a benchmark in Aida64... So are these numbers any good?


nice.

open asus memtweak and turbo vcore so we can see your timings, vswa, vccio etc. I think those #s are good for a 6 core.









btw - would like to see some firestrike, heaven and valley from that Strix Fury.


----------



## inedenimadam

^

Yeah, those numbers are right where they should be. Tightening down the RAM will give some better numbers still.


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> whaddya mean "can't run 3200 any more"?


You know my last week issue with my OC not being stable anymore. Well that's the reason, cache at 4.4 is fine with ram at 2666 but with 3200 it fail after a certain point. As I said in an earlier post, when up to 1.3v and it was still failing, even after reducing the cache to 4.2 and keeping the 1.3v. So 3200 is no go.
I haven't seen an impact on 3DMark with the ram at 2666 compared to 3200, haven't checked the other benches yet. I could try running at strap 125 and ram at 3000, but you know me, no likey the manual voltage.
So far I'm at this, works fine. haven't tried to push C11 with more vitamin V.


Oh yeah, W10 must be extra sensible to cache, not BSOD since new settings like this.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> You know my last week issue with my OC not being stable anymore. Well that's the reason, cache at 4.4 is fine with ram at 2666 but with 3200 it fail after a certain point. As I said in an earlier post, when up to 1.3v and it was still failing, even after reducing the cache to 4.2 and keeping the 1.3v. So 3200 is no go.
> I haven't seen an impact on 3DMark with the ram at 2666 compared to 3200, haven't checked the other benches yet. I could try running at strap 125 and ram at 3000, but you know me, no likey the manual voltage.
> So far I'm at this, works fine. haven't tried to push C11 with more vitamin V.
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, W10 must be extra sensible to cache, not BSOD since new settings like this.


Where is that Damn girl


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Where is that Damn girl


I must hide or remove the girl otherwise my post are just skipped.


----------



## JunkaDK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> nice.
> 
> open asus memtweak and turbo vcore so we can see your timings, vswa, vccio etc. I think those #s are good for a 6 core.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> btw - would like to see some firestrike, heaven and valley from that Strix Fury.


Last post in this thread is my best FS scores so far ? http://www.overclock.net/t/1567179/activation-of-cores-in-hawaii-tonga-and-fiji-unlockability-tester-ver-1-6-and-atomtool/840#post_24723098


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> I must hide or remove the girl otherwise my post are just skipped. :<


I'm totally frozen after seen that Damn girl.. lol


----------



## JunkaDK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> nice.
> 
> open asus memtweak and turbo vcore so we can see your timings, vswa, vccio etc. I think those #s are good for a 6 core.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> btw - would like to see some firestrike, heaven and valley from that Strix Fury.


Is this what u need? http://rog.asus.com/memtweakit/2431 .. where to i find Turbo Vcore and vswa, vccio?


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> You know my last week issue with my OC not being stable anymore. Well that's the reason, cache at 4.4 is fine with ram at 2666 but with 3200 it fail after a certain point. As I said in an earlier post, when up to 1.3v and it was still failing, even after reducing the cache to 4.2 and keeping the 1.3v. So 3200 is no go.
> I haven't seen an impact on 3DMark with the ram at 2666 compared to 3200, haven't checked the other benches yet. I could try running at strap 125 and ram at 3000, but you know me, no likey the manual voltage.
> So far I'm at this, works fine. haven't tried to push C11 with more vitamin V.
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, W10 must be extra sensible to cache, not BSOD since new settings like this.


Why's my wife set as your back ground bro.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> Hey, JPMBOY... question. Ive got my memory running at 3200.... i changed the power to 120% and upped the voltage like you said a while back... was wondering, when i did this was i supposed to change back my timings? like when you up the speed and power do the timings get changed? because i could have swore last night i saw a CAS Latency of 17 instead of 15... maybe im wrong. ill dig further when i get home.


BIOS automatically sets the timings based on the frequency you set. So far my kit is breathing at 3200 CL17. VCCSA 1.05V, eventual 1.40V, POST 1.45V. We shall see...









GSAT passes 2 hours, no sudden magical failings of my kit, and I have Enhanced Training enabled for all DIMMs. Fingers crossed this G.Skill kit may just survive this next week then I can safely say I'm at 3200 24/7. Cache is at 4.0GHz max, could go to 4.3GHz at 2400MHz, but on 3200MHz I'm stuck down to 4.0GHz. Can't run 1T at all, once I set 1T I get "sanic" speeds and the UEFI setup fails to load properly, even after a cold boot. Once I set the kit back to 2T and do a power cycle, regain stability. I guess this DS kit just doesn't play with 1T - not that I'm all too fussed.

DRAM Current Limit shouldn't affect OCing headroom AFAIK.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> You know my last week issue with my OC not being stable anymore. Well that's the reason, cache at 4.4 is fine with ram at 2666 but with 3200 it fail after a certain point. As I said in an earlier post, when up to 1.3v and it was still failing, even after reducing the cache to 4.2 and keeping the 1.3v. So 3200 is no go.
> I haven't seen an impact on 3DMark with the ram at 2666 compared to 3200, haven't checked the other benches yet. I could try running at strap 125 and ram at 3000, but you know me, no likey the manual voltage.
> So far I'm at this, works fine. haven't tried to push C11 with more vitamin V.
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, W10 must be extra sensible to cache, not BSOD since new settings like this.


hey, 2666c12 is very snappy and has been my ram freq on strap 100 for awhile. Did better than what I could manage at 3200 with these 8 sticks. You can probably get c11 with >> 1,4V.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JunkaDK*
> 
> Is this what u need? http://rog.asus.com/memtweakit/2431 .. where to i find Turbo Vcore and vswa, vccio?


get the tools from gunny's thread: http://www.overclock.net/t/1510001/asus-rampage-v-extreme-owners-thread/0_20


----------



## alphabet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alphabet*
> 
> Know of any lists with full settings of overclocks for haswell-e? Trying to get a comparison of peoples vcore/uncore/vin ranges.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> You trying for your first OC and need advice? 4.0GHz is easily attainable on most mobos.


No just that list of voltage comparisons.
I added full settings in case someone referred me to the first page which only has vcore voltages, after asking for more than that







. I would dig through the pictures but it's way too many and not all have full settings open to show voltages.

I'm testing more than a few chips and am looking for a decent amount of different chips to compare voltage ranges to. Helps me draw less assumptions.

Examples which I'm testing on x99 asus rampage v extreme, I'm also using LLC 7 per the raja post about transient voltage spikes on rog forum.
one 5960x does 4.6ghz with 1.37vcore and 1.96 voltage input
another walls at 4.4ghz needs over 1.325vcore and at 1.99 voltage input, for this one I assumed wall because dropping to 4.3ghz can get by on 1.3vcore and 1.97 input voltage
another does 4.4ghz at 1.285vcore and 1.95 voltage input, however this one when adding a cache overclock and ram overclock becomes a mess and a half. The 41 stable cache clock that gets by at 1.137 ends up needing more than 1.2 to pass the same benchmarks/tests.

Ultimately I'm looking for a large sample sized cheat sheet. If that list on the first page took account voltage input, cache freq/voltage then I would be set. You would be better fit to inform me if anyone here follows or does things like this, I'm only expecting someone to because I've seen other threads for previous generation chips with such.


----------



## tux1989

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Where is that Damn girl


Somewhere in France


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> You know my last week issue with my OC not being stable anymore. Well that's the reason, cache at 4.4 is fine with ram at 2666 but with 3200 it fail after a certain point. As I said in an earlier post, when up to 1.3v and it was still failing, even after reducing the cache to 4.2 and keeping the 1.3v. So 3200 is no go.
> I haven't seen an impact on 3DMark with the ram at 2666 compared to 3200, haven't checked the other benches yet. I could try running at strap 125 and ram at 3000, but you know me, no likey the manual voltage.
> So far I'm at this, works fine. haven't tried to push C11 with more vitamin V.
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, W10 must be extra sensible to cache, not BSOD since new settings like this.


Have you tried using a manual voltage for cache? Some CPU really need the voltage when pushing uncore in tandem with high memory clocks


----------



## JunkaDK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> hey, 2666c12 is very snappy and has been my ram freq on strap 100 for awhile. Did better than what I could manage at 3200 with these 8 sticks. You can probably get c11 with >> 1,4V.
> 
> get the tools from gunny's thread: http://www.overclock.net/t/1510001/asus-rampage-v-extreme-owners-thread/0_20


So you just need Screenshots from Turbo Core?


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Have you tried using a manual voltage for cache? Some CPU really need the voltage when pushing uncore in tandem with high memory clocks


No, never did. There shouldn't be any difference from offset + power plan set to 100% and manual anyway.
I get it that the test could fail at the start during the pull up from idle clock and voltage to load but then the test wouldn't fail after 3 hours or so.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Merry christmas for all











New stuff..


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> hey, 2666c12 is very snappy and has been my ram freq on strap 100 for awhile. Did better than what I could manage at 3200 with these 8 sticks. You can probably get c11 with >> 1,4V.
> 
> get the tools from gunny's thread: http://www.overclock.net/t/1510001/asus-rampage-v-extreme-owners-thread/0_20


Jpm are those the RJ 4 sticks?

SS


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> BIOS automatically sets the timings based on the frequency you set. So far my kit is breathing at 3200 CL17. VCCSA 1.05V, eventual 1.40V, POST 1.45V. We shall see...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GSAT passes 2 hours, no sudden magical failings of my kit, and I have Enhanced Training enabled for all DIMMs. Fingers crossed this G.Skill kit may just survive this next week then I can safely say I'm at 3200 24/7. Cache is at 4.0GHz max, could go to 4.3GHz at 2400MHz, but on 3200MHz I'm stuck down to 4.0GHz. Can't run 1T at all, once I set 1T I get "sanic" speeds and the UEFI setup fails to load properly, even after a cold boot. Once I set the kit back to 2T and do a power cycle, regain stability. I guess this DS kit just doesn't play with 1T - not that I'm all too fussed.
> 
> DRAM Current Limit shouldn't affect OCing headroom AFAIK.


Ok i figured i saw mine change to CL17... what would i need to do to at least get them back down to 15. Currently My 5820K is running 4.4Mhz @ 1.275v Cache is set at 4.3Mhz @ 1.240v....ram still at 3200Mhz @ 1.4v and 120%

... also, could someone explain "training" to me? Ive seen it numerous times and i want to learn how to do it...


----------



## moorhen2

As I thought, these Sammy E-dies are decent sticks, should do 3400 and over with a bit of effort. lol


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> Ok i figured i saw mine change to CL17... what would i need to do to at least get them back down to 15. Currently My 5820K is running 4.4Mhz @ 1.275v Cache is set at 4.3Mhz @ 1.240v....ram still at 3200Mhz @ 1.4v and 120%
> 
> ... also, could someone explain "training" to me? Ive seen it numerous times and i want to learn how to do it...


CL17 is a conservative timing. To change it back to 15, go into the "DRAM Timings" submenu and change from "Auto" to "17" for CL latency. Back down on the cache clock a little bit to ensure that may not cause instability at 3200MHz RAM.

AFAIK training is making sure all the sticks signal paths are in sync, basically ensuring all sticks perform together. Normally this should be left enabled unless you're going for bench records. Enhanced training brings this up another notch and the requirements to pass that are higher. You might find that with training enabled, you will need more voltage/looser timings to pass POST.


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> No, never did. There shouldn't be any difference from offset + power plan set to 100% and manual anyway.
> I get it that the test could fail at the start during the pull up from idle clock and voltage to load but then the test wouldn't fail after 3 hours or so.


Tried fixed cache voltage to make sure I wasn't wrong. On win7 this time since I finally made my win7 ssd.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



1.28v

1.29v


----------



## Desolutional

That might be a CPU or cache fault. Could be VCCIN, Vcore or Vring. Isolate the test by focusing on only Cache, or CPU+FPU. Drop both core and cache by a few 0.1GHz and attempt the tests again. My rig faults cache sometimes if my RAM is unstable too. Best to change one thing at a time. The only time AIDA64 failed within the first few minutes for me was when my RAM timings were unstable. When my cache was _slightly_ unstable (0.01V out of range) it took well over an hour for my rig to lock up.

More often than not, cache instability in AIDA64 leads to a system lockup as opposed to test failure. RAM instability leads to test failure and rarely a rig does lock up unless you use very harsh timings. I find that I usually BSoD at the bootloader with unstable RAM than even boot into Windows. It could also be a mix of both.


----------



## moorhen2

Merry Christmas to you all, and a Happy New Year.

Ian


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> CL17 is a conservative timing. To change it back to 15, go into the "DRAM Timings" submenu and change from "Auto" to "17" for CL latency. Back down on the cache clock a little bit to ensure that may not cause instability at 3200MHz RAM.
> 
> AFAIK training is making sure all the sticks signal paths are in sync, basically ensuring all sticks perform together. Normally this should be left enabled unless you're going for bench records. Enhanced training brings this up another notch and the requirements to pass that are higher. You might find that with training enabled, you will need more voltage/looser timings to pass POST.


ok dont you mean from Auto to 15, not 17? just making sure i get every step right. lol

here are my RESULTS.

@ 3000.


@3200


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Tried fixed cache voltage to make sure I wasn't wrong. On win7 this time since I finally made my win7 ssd.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 1.28v
> 
> 1.29v


back to 2666 and all goes fine, no point for me to run that again for 12h, already did.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



0.355 being 1.285v on DMM.


----------



## Silent Scone

Possibly degraded, then


----------



## Kimir

3200 is still fine at stock cache (and possibly lower than 4.2) but it's probably faster at 2666 with cache at 4.4.


----------



## moorhen2

Throughput and Memory latency not too shabby either.


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> 3200 is still fine at stock cache (and possibly lower than 4.2) but it's probably faster at 2666 with cache at 4.4.


Drop the 1801 bios, and let me know if you see better results.

Aida hard failing on cache with red error, usually means you're in between cache instability and cache/imc/ram instability.

If you run your system normally, while gaming, do you get hard hangs? Hard hangs being that hitting the reset button does not actually reset the system, if so, that's almost a direct point to a cache issue.

I've had cache error out on A64 with mem instability. I've noticed you HAVE to run GSAT much longer than 1hr to cactch tREFI drift when pushing TREFI too tight/


----------



## ssateneth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> Drop the 1801 bios, and let me know if you see better results.
> 
> Aida hard failing on cache with red error, usually means you're in between cache instability and cache/imc/ram instability.
> 
> If you run your system normally, while gaming, do you get hard hangs? Hard hangs being that hitting the reset button does not actually reset the system, if so, that's almost a direct point to a cache issue.
> 
> I've had cache error out on A64 with mem instability. I've noticed you HAVE to run GSAT much longer than 1hr to cactch tREFI drift when pushing TREFI too tight/


You mention 'pushing trefi too tight'. But all my tests indicate a higher trefi is better; you typically want to maximize it to minimize the impact of trfc. I've gotten higher memory bandwidth and lower response time from maxing out trefi to 32767.


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssateneth*
> 
> You mention 'pushing trefi too tight'. But all my tests indicate a higher trefi is better; you typically want to maximize it to minimize the impact of trfc. I've gotten higher memory bandwidth and lower response time from maxing out trefi to 32767.


Maxing out trefi is quite easy when you're running 4x4GB. I personally run 8x8GB w. dbl-sided MFR's, so going from 11440 TREFI to 14400 neted some GSAT instabilty in the 1hr 30min mark.

In most cases I can weed out most instability from primary's and some seconds within 15-30 minutes of GSAT, but trefi instability needed at least 1hr and 30 minutes.

Note: I did not want to pump up my voltage for my dimms, since I'm quite happy at 1.315V @ C13-13-13-30-2T. 2666. Since I don't have much airflow over my mem. Dbl sided Hynix also gets toasty too!


----------



## Mr-Dark

Guys

any link or Guide to How to setup Raid on Asus x99 Deluxe ? also I have few question about Raid

1- If we rest the bios to the default the Raid gone ?
2- Its worth to use 2 SSD over one ?

Already have 3 SSD now, SanDisk Ultra II 480GB + Pair of 850 Evo 250GB...


----------



## tux1989

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Guys
> 
> any link or Guide to How to setup Raid on Asus x99 Deluxe ? also I have few question about Raid
> 
> 1- If we rest the bios to the default the Raid gone ?
> 2- Its worth to use 2 SSD over one ?
> 
> Already have 3 SSD now, SanDisk Ultra II 480GB + Pair of 850 Evo 250GB...


For RAID is best to use SSD'S with same capacity


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tux1989*
> 
> For RAID is best to use SSD'S with same capacity


Hello

Yes I know that, I want to set the Pair of 850 EVO 250gb in raid


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Guys
> 
> any link or Guide to How to setup Raid on Asus x99 Deluxe ? also I have few question about Raid
> 
> 1- If we rest the bios to the default the Raid gone ?
> 2- Its worth to use 2 SSD over one ?
> 
> Already have 3 SSD now, SanDisk Ultra II 480GB + Pair of 850 Evo 250GB...


When selecting optimised defaults or clearing the CMOS, best to disconnect any drives part of an array to avoid complication.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> When selecting optimised defaults or clearing the CMOS, best to disconnect any drives part of an array to avoid complication.


Thanks mate!

sound like the raid is trouble for me


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Guys
> 
> any link or Guide to How to setup Raid on Asus x99 Deluxe ? also I have few question about Raid
> 
> 1- If we rest the bios to the default the Raid gone ?
> 2- Its worth to use 2 SSD over one ?
> 
> Already have 3 SSD now, SanDisk Ultra II 480GB + Pair of 850 Evo 250GB...



RAID array will not gone. Just switch on RAID, it will see your RAID array again. I don't think it's any difference with x99 though.
In term of speed, with regular usage you will not see much difference than single SSD. Regarding data safety, just make sure you create backup image.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> 
> RAID array will not gone. Just switch on RAID, it will see your RAID array again. I don't think it's any difference with x99 though.
> Just make sure you create backup image.


Thanks +rep!

That's good to know, but what about the speed ? noticeable over single 850 Evo ? I will use the Raid for Windows + some games nothing special there..

for single driver I will use single 850 Evo for windows + the Sandisk 480GB for games + 850 Evo for Games while in Raid i will use the Pair of 850 Evo for Windows + Games + 480GB for games

Can i split the Raid portion to multiple portion ?

No one say go with single 850 Evo 500GB over 2 250Gb drive! I got the 2 drive for around 70$ brand new as Christmas Gift


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> 
> RAID array will not gone. Just switch on RAID, it will see your RAID array again. I don't think it's any difference with x99 though.
> Just make sure you create backup image.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks +rep!
> 
> That's good to know, but what about the speed ? noticeable over single 850 Evo ? I will use the Raid for Windows + some games nothing special there..
> 
> for single driver I will use single 850 Evo for windows + the Sandisk 480GB for games + 850 Evo for Games while in Raid i will use the Pair of 850 Evo for Windows + Games + 480GB for games
> 
> Can i split the Raid portion to multiple portion ?
> 
> No one say go with single 850 Evo 500GB over 2 250Gb drive! I got the 2 drive for around 70$ brand new as Christmas Gift
Click to expand...

With regular usage, you will not see much difference in term of speed than single SSD. I think better just leave it as one big partition for windows & games.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> With regular usage, you will not see much difference in term of speed than single SSD. I think better just leave it as one big partition for windows & games.


Okay, Thanks Got it


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Okay, Thanks Got it


I read video editing benefit from RAID0. If you do this a lot then it will be worth it. I use RAID 0 just to fill the SATA port & to drool at Crystaldiskmark score.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> I read video editing benefit from RAID0. If you do this a lot then it will be worth it. I use RAID 0 just to fill the SATA port & to drool at Crystaldiskmark score.


Honestly, you know each day we read more and more about OC setting that mean a lot of bios reset there.. I hate open the case to unplug the SDD's each time i need to reset the bios









I will keep each drive alone since the single 850 Evo push +500mb read/write.. but who know once I install both drive in my case, maybe something will push me to Raid them lol


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> I read video editing benefit from RAID0. If you do this a lot then it will be worth it. I use RAID 0 just to fill the SATA port & to drool at Crystaldiskmark score.


For RAW, high bitrate footage, definitely. For gaming you're looking more for random IO performance, which when RAID0ing SSDs, doesn't actually benefit all too much - myself RAID0ing a part of BX100s. Either way, it's extra capacity, and we have plenty of SATA ports with this chipset,









If you're planning on using RAID0 with Hard Disk Drives, I'd recommend keeping a copy of DMDE on hand in case you boot up with AHCI mode by accident and ruin the few sectors beyond the partition table. With SSDs... well that's pretty much nil chance of recovery once TRIM has taken place. Best case for RAIDed SSDs is to keep a regular disk image copy. At least with HDDs you can restore the partition table, and perform a CHKDSK to salvage any damaged data.


----------



## Mr-Dark

any comment on this ?
Quote:


> X99 systems produce lower scores than the mainstream chipset. Make sure you disable any power saving features if you want the best benchmark performance. Besides that you are fine.


Quote:


> The X99 chipset itself still offers consumers LOWER performance on SATA. You can try secure erasing it quick and seeing if that helps, but otherwise you need to either tweak your UEFI settings or OS settings. Possible look into a different IRST driver if you are that benchmark conscious.




?


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> any comment on this ?
> 
> ?


We have moar cores. Cooooores.









More SATA pooooorts. More USB 3.0 pooooorts. Moooooooar.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> We have moar cores. Cooooores.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More SATA pooooorts. More USB 3.0 pooooorts. Moooooooar.


Lol, that's true but I think we should have the best result with everything, As we have the strongest chipset from Intel









who cares for the stupid z97 & z170 chipset.. lol


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> 
> RAID array will not gone. Just switch on RAID, it will see your RAID array again. I don't think it's any difference with x99 though.
> In term of speed, with regular usage you will not see much difference than single SSD. Regarding data safety, just make sure you create backup image.


Key words there being 'I don't think'. Giving conflicting advice without any basis what so ever. Recreating the array and copying the disk image takes considerably longer than simply disconnecting the drives prior to flashing or clearing the UEFI.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Guys
> 
> any link or Guide to How to setup Raid on Asus x99 Deluxe ? also I have few question about Raid
> 
> 1- If we rest the bios to the default the Raid gone ?
> 2- Its worth to use 2 SSD over one ?
> 
> Already have 3 SSD now, SanDisk Ultra II 480GB + Pair of 850 Evo 250GB...


Regarding if its worth it, only if you deal with LARGE files for work or so. The smaller 4k results dont change much I assume because they are too small to split up across two drives, and those are the file sizes the OS uses and most normal tasks. While I did so with slower SSD, I did a raid 0 on my OCZ arc 100 240GB drives and I couldnt really notice a difference. If I did video editing, especially 4k video then it would be worth it. Otherwise I feel a single fast SSD is all thats needed.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> We have moar cores. Cooooores.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More SATA pooooorts. More USB 3.0 pooooorts. Moooooooar.
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, that's true but I think we should have the best result with everything, As we have the strongest chipset from Intel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> who cares for the stupid z97 & z170 chipset.. lol
Click to expand...

I think we also have more overhead, and lower base clocks.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Regarding if its worth it, only if you deal with LARGE files for work or so. The smaller 4k results dont change much I assume because they are too small to split up across two drives, and those are the file sizes the OS uses and most normal tasks. While I did so with slower SSD, I did a raid 0 on my OCZ arc 100 240GB drives and I couldnt really notice a difference. If I did video editing, especially 4k video then it would be worth it. Otherwise I feel a single fast SSD is all thats needed.


Thanks +rep!

I will try Raid with my games for 1 week so I can determine its worth or not








Quote:


> I think we also have more overhead, and lower base clocks.


Exactly, damn Intel logic


----------



## tux1989

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> back to 2666 and all goes fine, no point for me to run that again for 12h, already did.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 0.355 being 1.285v on DMM.


Hello Kimir.
I notice something in your previous pics
In fisrt pic you use +0.350 offset for Cache and 0.115 VCCSA at 3200Mhz RAM
http://cdn.overclock.net/c/c0/c0e167d8_Capturedcran2015-12-1608.43.51.png
Second pic 4.6 core and 4.2 uncore 3200Mhz Ram
http://cdn.overclock.net/c/ca/ca1c6ccb_Screenshot2015-12-0510.58.01.png

Why dont you try 4.6Ghz at 1.265v plus 0.350 offset for cache @ 4.4Ghz and 0.115 for VCCSA @ 3200Mhz and test again ?


----------



## DarkUltra

Hi I just built a new system. I know broadwell-e is right around the corner but I wasn't sure how much it would OC and I wanted a new PC for christmas.


I play Dune 2 while waiting :-D one hours of RealBench stable. I don't dare use Prime95. My last PC was unstable at the same OC in both RealBench and Prime95 Blend (old version without AVX support) so I just stick to RealBench these days.
I'm gonna try overclock the uncore or the GPU next.


I have disabled HT because I wan't to see how much CPU games really use, and sometimes HT is reducing FPS in games


I have 120x5 radiators that just barely fit, and a water and pump reservoir combo in the 5" drive bays. The pump is completely silent when plugget into the CPU fan header.


I use cable sleeving around the tubing. Only the GPU is watercooled, the ram and VRM circuit uses the stock heatink and fan.


And this is with the fan shrouds on.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

A big picture of Vcore and clock would be great! ;-D

Don`t be afraid, Broadwell-E is not going to add much to the table i guess (when you look away from 2 cores more for the new X model) The usual 5% better per clock, lower power usage, and therefor probably lower max overclock.

Liked your build!










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



EDIT: Ser du kommer fra Oslo. Har du en konto på Tek.no/Diskusjon.no?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssiperko*
> 
> Jpm are those the RJ 4 sticks?
> 
> SS


yes. 8 hynix sticks.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Thanks mate!
> sound like the raid is trouble for me


Some folks have trouble with dropped disks,,, but basically when you reset the bios or upgrade the bios you will need to enter bios, change ACHI (default) back to Raid then F10... the array will show up. I keep a Raid 0 with Win7 unplugged and switch to it on occasion. No rebuilds yet.
But frankly, with NVMe and the products from INtel (750 series) or the Samsung 951/950 pro drives available... a Raid 0 is pretty pointless IMO,unless it's the "Inexpensive" part of the acronym you are after.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Honestly, you know each day we read more and more about OC setting that mean a lot of bios reset there.. I hate open the case to unplug the SDD's each time i need to reset the bios
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will keep each drive alone since the single 850 Evo push +500mb read/write.. but who know once I install both drive in my case, maybe something will push me to Raid them lol


If you want to do that, just be sure to select Raid when initializing the single drive configurations.

And...

*A belated Merry Christmas to everyone!
*
(for the Kimir desktop


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yes. 8 hynix sticks.
> Some folks have trouble with dropped disks,,, but basically when you reset the bios or upgrade the bios you will need to enter bios, change ACHI (default) back to Raid then F10... the array will show up. I keep a Raid 0 with Win7 unplugged and switch to it on occasion. No rebuilds yet.
> But frankly, with NVMe and the products from INtel (750 series) or the Samsung 951/950 pro drives available... a Raid 0 is pretty pointless IMO,unless it's the "Inexpensive" part of the acronym you are after.
> If you want to do that, just be sure to select Raid when initializing the single drive configurations.
> 
> And...
> 
> *A belated Merry Christmas to everyone!
> *
> (for the Kimir desktop


Merry Christmas JP









Thanks for the info +rep!

Kimir Deserve special gift all the time


----------



## GreedyMuffin

-DELETE-


----------



## ssiperko

Found a nice starting point on 5960x tonight.











SS


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssiperko*
> 
> Found a nice starting point on 5960x tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SS


4.7 at that voltage is a nice place to be, but your max temps are considerably high. I would put that down to running AIDA's FPU routines but from the screenshot it doesn't appear the test has been run. With better cooling that looks to be a nice chip indeed


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssiperko*
> 
> Found a nice starting point on 5960x tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SS


Looks great, but yeah man. like Sconer said, i don;t think I've ever seen package and MB temps in the 90s...


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> I will valid my overclocks and consider them as "Stable" if I can pass following tests :
> Aida64 with CPU, cache, FPU and memory selected => 12 hours
> ASUS RealBench stress test => 12 hours
> Prime95 v26.6 blend test => 12 hours
> 
> i will run a Prime95 v26.6 Small FFT's during 10mns to validate temperatures (See below thread) :
> 
> http://www.tomshardware.co.uk/forum/id-1800828/intel-temperature-guide.html


From my side, I have found a very nice stable 4,7GHz at 1,25Vcore.

8 hours Asus Realbench with 16GB Ram in the test with no errors.
12 hours Prime95 v26.6 Blend test with no errors.

I will do a 12 hours Aida64 CPU+FPU+cache to confirm.

My settings :
XMP disabled
CPU ratio : fixed (Turbo boost disabled)
Vcore = 1,25V
Vccin = Auto (=1,92v)
Vring = 1,1V
Ram voltage = 1,35V
All others on Auto

Core overclock => 4,7GHz=47x100
Ram overclock => 3200MHz 16-16-15-35-300 1T
Uncore overclock => 3,9GHz=39x100

I will post screenshots of stress tests on next week.


----------



## Mr-Dark

So I check my Aramex box today and found my 5820k there.. from 4 days..lol

Everything good but I see 1 thing strange as my memory is 32GB now at stock 2133mhz nothing to talk about but with XMP enable to 2400mhz the SA is 0.980v but windows report 28GB and sometime 24GB sound like the SA voltage need some tweak..

But the CPU good fast test to 4.5ghz 1.20v pass Cinebench many times









Thanks dude, You know your self


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> So I check my Aramex box today and found my 5820k there.. from 4 days..lol
> 
> Everything good but I see 1 thing strange as my memory is 32GB now at stock 2133mhz nothing to talk about but with XMP enable to 2400mhz the SA is 0.980v but windows report 28GB and sometime 24GB sound like the SA voltage need some tweak..
> 
> But the CPU good fast test to 4.5ghz 1.20v pass Cinebench many times
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks dude, You know your self


looks like SA is low... set a higher training dramV and run at eventual dram voltage. 32GB will likely need additional SA.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> looks like SA is low... set a higher training dramV and run at eventual dram voltage. 32GB will likely need additional SA.


Will do! copying my files now









I love this chip.. all voltage is low









Stock VID is 1.008v Vs 1.054v for the old one..
cache VID is 0.850v Vs 0.895v for the old one
Voltage under load for 3.6ghz (XMP) is 1.050v Vs 1.110v for the old

also this one is super cold.. now idea why


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Testing 4000Mhz on 1.032V. That`s pretty close to stock voltage. Everything else aside from memory is also stock.

Temps is around 41-45¤C. (aside from the one core which is 36¤C?)

I might just run 4000mhz as a daily overclock, as i don`t really need the extra 5-700mhz for daily usage. (which is gaming and folding on gpu)


----------



## Mr-Dark

Why this one is super cold! this after 40m in BF4


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Why this one is super cold! this after 40m in BF4


Hello

Depends on the program being used as well as low clocks and voltage so little power draw.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Why this one is super cold! this after 40m in BF4


What are your ambients... how on Earth do you get 27C Core Max on a H100i...


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Why this one is super cold! this after 40m in BF4


Hello

Check TJmax.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

My dad`s 5820K is folding, so i checked max temp, speed and voltage. This is completely stock.

3700mhz at 1.092V (temps is 44¤C max on H100I, not gaming, only folding on a 980)

Isen`t 1.092V really high for stock speeds and settings, no XMP enabled either. The chip overclocks good as well. 4500 on 1.250V.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Depends on the program being used as well as low clocks and voltage so little power draw.


Hello

That picture after 40m in BF4 @Ultra +140fps
Quote:


> What are your ambients... how on Earth do you get 27C Core Max on a H100i... wth.gif


Around 21c ambient. Nothing special Gelid Extreme paste ( Bea method ) also there is 2 extra fans so Push/Pull put all at low speed 700rpm


----------



## Jpmboy

looks like a decent sample! pretty good stock voltage profile.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> looks like a decent sample! pretty good stock voltage profile.


Thanks JP. Just wondering why this stay super cold.. but ya its good sample








Quote:


> Hello
> 
> Check TJmax.


Hello

Already check that its 94c now, and Aida64 + Hwinfo64 + MSI AB report the same temp









Its funny how the cpu temp low while playing games mid 30c








Quote:


> My dad`s 5820K is folding, so i checked max temp, speed and voltage. This is completely stock.
> 
> 3700mhz at 1.092V (temps is 44¤C max on H100I, not gaming, only folding on a 980)
> 
> Isen`t 1.092V really high for stock speeds and settings, no XMP enabled either. The chip overclocks good as well. 4500 on 1.250V.


Very close to my old chip... 1.110v at stock voltage for 3.6ghz while 4.5ghz need 1.32v.. lol


----------



## JunkaDK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> hey, 2666c12 is very snappy and has been my ram freq on strap 100 for awhile. Did better than what I could manage at 3200 with these 8 sticks. You can probably get c11 with >> 1,4V.
> 
> get the tools from gunny's thread: http://www.overclock.net/t/1510001/asus-rampage-v-extreme-owners-thread/0_20


Is this what you need?


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Thanks JP. Just wondering why this stay super cold.. but ya its good sample
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello
> 
> Already check that its 94c now, and Aida64 + Hwinfo64 + MSI AB report the same temp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its funny how the cpu temp low while playing games mid 30c
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very close to my old chip... 1.110v at stock voltage for 3.6ghz while 4.5ghz need 1.32v.. lol


My 5960Xs stock voltage is 0.985V, so that is pretty good i guess? But then again that is my 5960X.

My fathers 5820K who has a stock voltage of 1.092 can manage 4500 at 1.250v. I feel that his chip is very leaky considering what he can manage if i tune it manually.

Nontheless. On my 5960X i can do 4000mhz at 1.032V, pretty darn happy about that! :-D
Wish i had a higher stock voltage, then i could say i do 4000mhz on stock volt .


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> My 5960Xs stock voltage is 0.985V, so that is pretty good i guess? But then again that is my 5960X.
> 
> My fathers 5820K who has a stock voltage of 1.092 can manage 4500 at 1.250v. I feel that his chip is very leaky considering what he can manage if i tune it manually.
> 
> Nontheless. On my 5960X i can do 4000mhz at 1.032V, pretty darn happy about that! :-D
> Wish i had a higher stock voltage, then i could say i do 4000mhz on stock volt .


I think there is no relationship between stock VID and OC ability.. as I read that many time..

4ghz at 1.032v is good but I seen lower than that


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Not the best chip ofcourse, but I am pretty happy with it anyways.









Will lower his vid, No ned for that amount.


----------



## Mr-Dark

I can't believe this temp now..lol











20C Ambient here...


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> I can't believe this temp now..lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20C Ambient here...


You'd be doing yourself a favour if you didn't believe it.


----------



## HeinrichHimmler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> I can't believe this temp now..lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20C Ambient here...


Nice sample.Want a stout 5960x?











19-20C Ambient here for comparison.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeinrichHimmler*
> 
> Nice sample.Want a stout 5960x?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 19-20C Ambient here for comparison.


Custom loop ? an H100i here with 4 fans


----------



## HeinrichHimmler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Custom loop ? an H100i here with 4 fans


4 fans on H100i







.Custom loop.Santa forgot my 1260 radiator


----------



## Desolutional

I can't believe those temps man. I run a H110i GT, and when I left the Windows open in my PC room overnight, ambients dropped to 10C and package temp was still 30C when left on Windows with nothing open to test out minimum Vcore.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeinrichHimmler*
> 
> 4 fans on H100i
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .Custom loop.Santa forgot my 1260 radiator


So here a test for 4.5ghz



4.6ghz



Input voltage to 1.950v & LLC 7 & phase to Optmized.. I think I miss something..

Any voltage lower than what in the picture result BSOD with something like Security not handle or expectation not handle sound like lack of Input ?


----------



## HeinrichHimmler

Dark Turbov Core is your friend.This cpu is awaiting you









This is with rampage.Not best board for cinebench







or pushing low volts on cpu.



Catch 47


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeinrichHimmler*
> 
> Dark Turbov Core is your friend.This cpu is awaiting you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is with rampage.Not best board for cinebench
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or pushing low volts on cpu.
> 
> 
> 
> Catch 47


Its good friend but that one refuse to work here











Already install Intel MEI driver








Quote:


> I can't believe those temps man. I run a H110i GT, and when I left the Windows open in my PC room overnight, ambients dropped to 10C and package temp was still 30C when left on Windows with nothing open to test out minimum Vcore. wheee.gif


No idea why the temp better than what i get with H110I GT (that lama fail on me







) but the H100I is work just fine now I love that one


----------



## ssiperko

OK ....... Using the ASUS RVE Level up and Turbo V core to change ONLY the core to 47 once in Windows 7 Pro I got these readings (so far) ..... 1 hr of ADIA64 without FPU and RB for 30mins + (while I do this) with no issues on a 4 hr run setup.



SS


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> I can't believe this temp now..lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20C Ambient here...


Download & run RealTempGT. If you already have RealTempGT, don't forget to delete RealTempGT.ini before running the app.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *HeinrichHimmler*
> 
> Dark Turbov Core is your friend.This cpu is awaiting you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is with rampage.Not best board for cinebench
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or pushing low volts on cpu.
> 
> 
> 
> Catch 47
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its good friend but that one refuse to work here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Already install Intel MEI driver
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't believe those temps man. I run a H110i GT, and when I left the Windows open in my PC room overnight, ambients dropped to 10C and package temp was still 30C when left on Windows with nothing open to test out minimum Vcore. wheee.gif
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No idea why the temp better than what i get with H110I GT (that lama fail on me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) but the H100I is work just fine now I love that one
Click to expand...

Check & make sure Intel Management Engine Interface is visible in Device Manager.


----------



## HeinrichHimmler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssiperko*
> 
> OK ....... Using the ASUS RVE Level up and Turbo V core to change ONLY the core to 47 once in Windows 7 Pro I got these readings (so far) ..... 1 hr of ADIA64 without FPU and RB for 30mins + (while I do this) with no issues on a 4 hr run setup.
> 
> 
> 
> SS


Great sample you have.Keep pushing.


----------



## 1Scotty1

Hey,

got my 5820K a few days back, will fill out the form once I have it all set up







It will be paired with an ASUS X99 PRO/USB3.1 and 64GB of RAM









Cheers!


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Download & run RealTempGT. If you already have RealTempGT, don't forget to delete RealTempGT.ini before running the app.
> Check & make sure Intel Management Engine Interface is visible in Device Manager.


Nothing changed





Visible in Device Manager ? you mean install program ?


----------



## devilhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> I can't believe this temp now..lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20C Ambient here...


hmm, strange, how it can be lower cpu temperature than ambient(and with that kind cooler). Ambient 20C and cpu min temp 16C, something wrong with sensor








With my costum loop, water temperature 22C (4 water temperature sensors, 20C ambient) cpu never fall down more than 22C ( maybe up to 21 on one core)


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devilhead*
> 
> hmm, strange, how it can be lower cpu temperature than ambient(and with that kind cooler). Ambient 20C and cpu min temp 16C, something wrong with sensor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With my costum loop, water temperature 22C (4 water temperature sensors, 20C ambient) cpu never fall down more than 22C ( maybe up to 21 on one core)


Ya, no idea about that even at 1.30v voltage hottest core hit 57c.. still no 60c









maybe the thermal paste make a good contact between the cpu and the Block.. I just play some BF4 today at the morning and the last 2 cores stay under 30c while the rest stay under 36c and the 4 fans on the H100i at lowest speed 650rpm


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Ya, no idea about that even at 1.30v voltage hottest core hit 57c.. still no 60c
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe the thermal paste make a good contact between the cpu and the Block.. I just play some BF4 today at the morning and the last 2 cores stay under 30c while the rest stay under 36c and the 4 fans on the H100i at lowest speed 650rpm


You've no idea as it's strictly speaking not possible with the cooling you are using









I'd recommend rather than preaching the laws of thermal dynamics to you to read some guides on watercooling and ways to achieve Delta-T and why this is important.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Download & run RealTempGT. If you already have RealTempGT, don't forget to delete RealTempGT.ini before running the app.
> Check & make sure Intel Management Engine Interface is visible in Device Manager.
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing changed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Visible in Device Manager ? you mean install program ?
Click to expand...

Your core temps are ~10C lower than it should be. Even motherboard sensor for CPU also higher than core temps when idle. Did you reset or load optimized default before or after installing the new CPU? I'm thinking BIOS likely stored old TJmax, not the one pulled from the CPU.

Check & make sure *Intel Management Engine Interface device* is visible in Device Manager.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> You've no idea as it's strictly speaking not possible with the cooling you are using
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd recommend rather than preaching the laws of thermal dynamics to you to read some guides on watercooling and ways to achieve Delta-T and why this is important.


Why bother reading about watercooling ?








Quote:


> Your core temps are ~10C lower than it should be. Even motherboard sensor for CPU also higher than core temps when idle. Did you reset or load optimized default before or after installing the new CPU? I'm thinking BIOS likely stored old TJmax, not the one pulled from the CPU.
> 
> Check & make sure Intel Management Engine Interface device is visible in Device Manager.


Yes I do that before and after installing the new cpu many times..



I can't see intel MEI in device manager... what i can do ?


----------



## Praz

Hello

This is still going on? The original screenshots showed 60 something watts max under load. Either the CPU is not really being loaded or the reporting software is somehow broke. Continual posting of these erroneous results will not magically make them legit.


----------



## HeinrichHimmler

Mr-Dark

Control/uninstall program.Look for intel ME driver.

If no ME driver present.Download from asus website for your mobo.

Also look in bios where revision number is.Look for intel ME.Should have a listing of driver number.If not the bios is bricked.Will need to copy bios x to bios x to gain ME back.


----------



## HeinrichHimmler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> This is still going on? The original screenshots showed 60 something watts max under load. Either the CPU is not really being loaded or the reporting software is somehow broke. Continual posting of these erroneous results will not magically make them legit.


May i ask if you are the"Praz" from DFI forums?


----------



## Desolutional

Dark... why don't you try flashing the BIOS to latest if you haven't already, and use HWinfo64 as an alternative? http://www.hwinfo.com/download.php


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> This is still going on? The original screenshots showed 60 something watts max under load. Either the CPU is not really being loaded or the reporting software is somehow broke. Continual posting of these erroneous results will not magically make them legit.


Sir, No one trolling people here... I know many people here have overkill loop and know everything about any cooling system but this what I see here...
Quote:


> Mr-Dark
> 
> Control/uninstall program.Look for intel ME driver.
> 
> If no ME driver present.Download from asus website for your mobo.
> 
> Also look in bios where revision number is.Look for intel ME.Should have a listing of driver number.If not the bios is bricked.Will need to copy bios x to bios x to gain ME back.


Hello mate..

Yes I can see the Inte MEI in control panel



But i have no idea from where we can check MEI version from the bios.
Quote:


> Dark... why don't you try flashing the BIOS to latest if you haven't already, and use HWinfo64 as an alternative? http://www.hwinfo.com/download.php


Hello Dude

Already on the latest bios for my board. 1901.. and this from Hwinfo64

IDLE



Cinebench load..


----------



## Desolutional

And I want to make doubly sure, absolutely certain, that this is with a Corsair H100i? You have similar ambient temps to me too I think, mine are around 20C.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> And I want to make doubly sure, absolutely certain, that this is with a Corsair H100i?


Yes,


----------



## Desolutional

Put your hand over your H100i exhaust when it's doing FPU. How hot does the air exhausting feel after 5 minutes? Also install (yuck) Corsair Link, and check the H100i temperature in the sensors array. If that H100i temperature is higher than your minimum CPU core temperature then you have broken the fundamental laws of thermodynamics.









Corsair (yuck) Link: http://www.corsair.com/en-gb/landing/corsair-link-dashboard#page=download

*If you haven't, you might need to plug the USB header from the H100i into a mobo USB header port.* That's the only way to monitor its internal temperatures. Really simple to do, just get the microUSB looking cable from the H100i box, plug it into the side of the H100i, and put the cable into a USB header at the bottom of the mobo (near the audio, Q-Code display stuff). *Do this before installing Corsair Link.*


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Mr-Dark
> 
> Control/uninstall program.Look for intel ME driver.
> 
> If no ME driver present.Download from asus website for your mobo.
> 
> Also look in bios where revision number is.Look for intel ME.Should have a listing of driver number.If not the bios is bricked.Will need to copy bios x to bios x to gain ME back.
> 
> 
> 
> Hello mate..
> 
> Yes I can see the Inte MEI in control panel
> 
> 
> 
> But i have no idea from where we can check MEI version from the bios.
Click to expand...

In the BIOS, enter Advanced Mode. On first page, you'll see Intel ME version.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Put your hand over your H100i exhaust when it's doing FPU. How hot does the air exhausting feel after 5 minutes? Also install (yuck) Corsair Link, and check the H100i temperature in the sensors array. If that H100i temperature is higher than your minimum CPU core temperature then you have broken the fundamental laws of thermodynamics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Corsair (yuck) Link: http://www.corsair.com/en-gb/landing/corsair-link-dashboard#page=download
> 
> *If you haven't, you might need to plug the USB header from the H100i into a mobo USB header port.* That's the only way to monitor its internal temperatures. Really simple to do, just get the microUSB looking cable from the H100i box, plug it into the side of the H100i, and put the cable into a USB header at the bottom of the mobo (near the audio, Q-Code display stuff). *Do this before installing Corsair Link.*


corsair link report 29c for the H100i under load.. the Air coming from the rad is hot but not to much..

here is some picture ..



IDLE link



After 3m Fpu test.. 98W usage..


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Ya, no idea about that even at 1.30v voltage hottest core hit 57c.. still no 60c
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe the thermal paste make a good contact between the cpu and the Block.. I just play some BF4 today at the morning and the last 2 cores stay under 30c while the rest stay under 36c and the 4 fans on the H100i at lowest speed 650rpm


two things:

1) run R15 with performance monitor open (and nothing else but realtemp) so we can see the load on each thread
2) enter bios> Advanved cpu settings> Maximum CPU core temperature... what value is in this setting? 105 or 85?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> two things:
> 
> 1) run R15 with performance monitor open (and nothing else but realtemp) so we can see the load on each thread
> 2) enter bios> Advanved cpu settings> Maximum CPU core temperature... what value is in this setting? 105 or 85?


Hello Jp

1.Realtemp (not the GT ?) Hang my windows completely.. pull all my memory and just freeze any alternative ?
2. its 94c by Default ..
Quote:


> In the BIOS, enter Advanced Mode. On first page, you'll see Intel ME version.


This ?


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> 2. its 94c by Default ..


Default for 5820k should be 105C, right?


----------



## Desolutional

100W and 30C H100i temps should equate to roughly 55C Package temps under load with a Corsair AIO... which is what I'm seeing there... the issue now is, why are your idle temps being reported so low. Sounds _very_ similar to the way that AMD CPUs probe their temps, and how the probes are inaccurate below 40C or so. Either way, it is impossible for a H100i to be idling at a higher temperature than the CPU package, so that should be an immediate warning sign. If that was true (very hard to do), then the tubing would have condensation dripping off of it due to being below ambient.

My Max CPU temperature is 83C. I don't think that should affect the sensors?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Default for 5820k should be 105C, right?


I think its 94c. my old 5820k had 94c on the Gaming 7 & Deluxe board..
Quote:


> 100W and 30C H100i temps should equate to roughly 55C Package temps under load with a Corsair AIO... which is what I'm seeing there... the issue now is, why are your idle temps being reported so low. Sounds very similar to the way that AMD CPUs probe their temps, and how the probes are inaccurate below 40C or so. Either way, it is impossible for a H100i to be idling at a higher temperature than the CPU package, so that should be an immediate warning sign. If that was true (very hard to do), then the tubing would have condensation dripping off of it due to being below ambient.


How you calculate the Package temp ? I'm stupid when it come to water cooling and Delta..lol

Jp this what you want ?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello Jp
> 
> 1.Realtemp (not the GT ?) Hang my windows completely.. pull all my memory and just freeze any alternative ?
> 2. its 94c by Default ..
> This ?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


yeah - sorry. the real temp that works,







(I don't use it much)

This bios page. I set this value to 85.



(gotta get on a CC in 5 min... back in an hour)


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> I think its 94c. my old 5820k had 94c on the Gaming 7 & Deluxe board..
> How you calculate the Package temp ? I'm stupid when it come to water cooling and Delta..lol


Crude regression analysis.



That's for my H110i GT, but roughly should be 50C if yours is running at minimum RPMs (mine isn't) and the ambients are ~20C. If cooling really is good in your case, you could estimate it to be 45C. Also that never reaches 0C at 0W cause I was trying to fit that in with ambients too. It's not realistically a linear curve, but close enough for testing purposes.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yeah - sorry. the real temp that works,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I don't use it much)
> 
> This bios page. I set this value to 85.
> 
> 
> 
> (gotta get on a CC in 5 min... back in an hour)


I set that to 85c now and Delete HW.ini file but the temp is the same..


Quote:


> Crude regression analysis.
> 
> That's for my H110i GT, but roughly should be 50C if yours is running at minimum RPMs (mine isn't) and the ambients are ~20C. If cooling really is good in your case, you could estimate it to be 45C. Also that never reaches 0C at 0W cause I was trying to fit that in with ambients too. It's not realistically a linear curve, but close enough for testing purposes.
> Edited by Desolutional - Today at 5:08 pm


Hmm, that reasonable curve but I don't know why this chip stay super cold...


----------



## ssiperko

OK, Ya'll had me concerned with the temp comments from my previous screen shot.

I've been watching and core 5 is always the warmest. I did have my fans set to very low voltages so I increased them to 7.5 volts for more flow.
I ran AIDA64 for 9.5 hrs last night without FPU checked and no issues. I'll post screen shots soon as I'm running Mem-Test now and am at 110% with no errors so far. I'll let it run another hr and then try it at 2666 with more volts and same timings to see how I make out.

I'm wondering if HWM isn't reading my package sensors correctly? I'm running the modded 1801 bios from the ROG board (RVE here) and AIDA64 is showing a high of mid 70's on the the warmest (#5) core with the others in the mid 60's on average.

So at 47/44 with 2400 12-12-12-28 1t timings my current voltages reported by AIDA64 are:
Core - 1.328
Cache - 1.296
CPU input - 1.904
SA - .896

Still gotta run RB and CB.

SS


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssiperko*
> 
> I'm running Mem-Test now and am at 110% with no errors so far. I'll let it run another hr and then try it at 2666 with more volts and same timings to see how I make out.


Install Linux Mint 17, and download GSAT. Much better at deep testing RAM, I did 10 hours last night (a bit overkill) as 1 hour wasn't enough to find stability issues with tRTP and tFAW, 2 hours was _just_ enough as it found a single error after 1.5 hours. GSAT will not test cache as much however, so once RAM is stable, use AIDA64 to cache test for 8 hours. That's all assuming your Vcore is stable. If you're not certain your Vcore is stable, just drop the clocks a few 0.1GHz just while you test with GSAT. That way you rule out any other causes of instability, vs. your RAM.

I haven't experienced any issues running it off a USB LiveCD, but Praz has and suggests to install it, so you're best off making a small partition on your main OS drive (12GB) and installing GRUB to *that partition*. Do *not* install GRUB on the device itself. Praz said 1 hour should be enough to quick test RAM using GSAT and it's much faster than HCI.


----------



## HeinrichHimmler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssiperko*
> 
> OK, Ya'll had me concerned with the temp comments from my previous screen shot.
> 
> I've been watching and core 5 is always the warmest. I did have my fans set to very low voltages so I increased them to 7.5 volts for more flow.
> I ran AIDA64 for 9.5 hrs last night without FPU checked and no issues. I'll post screen shots soon as I'm running Mem-Test now and am at 110% with no errors so far. I'll let it run another hr and then try it at 2666 with more volts and same timings to see how I make out.
> 
> I'm wondering if HWM isn't reading my package sensors correctly? I'm running the modded 1801 bios from the ROG board (RVE here) and AIDA64 is showing a high of mid 70's on the the warmest (#5) core with the others in the mid 60's on average.
> 
> So at 47/44 with 2400 12-12-12-28 1t timings my current voltages reported by AIDA64 are:
> Core - 1.328
> Cache - 1.296
> CPU input - 1.904
> SA - .896
> 
> Still gotta run RB and CB.
> 
> SS


Looks correct.

About the same volts and speed.Except #3 core is the warmest for me as described as core #5 for you.


----------



## Kimir

GSAT doesn't give a damn if your core and cache aren't that stable. As long as you can boot on windows and run CB R15, it won't be an issue with GSAT rly.
When I was still able to run my memory at 3200, I ran GSAT with core at 4.7 and cache at 4.5 that was "stable enough" for CB and Firestrike physics test and could run 3200c15 for more 6 hours. Because my RAM was stable, of course.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> I set that to 85c now and Delete HW.ini file but the temp is the same..
> 
> 
> Hmm, that reasonable curve but I don't know why this chip stay super cold...


I wouldn't be worried if the chip runs "too cool"... just need to make sure that the readings are correct AND that the CPU is running on all cylinders. do you have AID64? (be sure to have ONLY one os-based temp tool open at a time).

open rt gt and check that the TJ max it has is the same as the setting in bios:


(I dont use RT GT since it only reports 6 cores.. not 8)

whereas Core temp does:


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I wouldn't be worried if the chip runs "too cool"... just need to make sure that the readings are correct AND that the CPU is running on all cylinders. do you have AID64? (be sure to have ONLY one os-based temp tool open at a time).
> 
> open rt gt and check that the TJ max it has is the same as the setting in bios:
> 
> 
> (I dont use RT GT since it only reports 6 cores.. not 8)
> 
> whereas Core temp does:


Yes. I have Aida64 and that one report the same temp..

here is RealTemp GT



Nevermind about the temp.. I want the best setting for the LLC + phase to start with Core OC, my last run for 4.5ghz need 1.21v for Cinebench so I think 1.250v will be fine ?

also I want 2400mhz at memory at least.. any special setting for that (other than SA tweak ? ) my stock SA is 0.848v..


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> In the BIOS, enter Advanced Mode. On first page, you'll see Intel ME version.


or device manager>system devices and double click IME


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Yes. I have Aida64 and that one report the same temp..
> 
> here is RealTemp GT
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nevermind about the temp.. I want the best setting for the LLC + phase to start with Core OC, my last run for 4.5ghz need 1.21v for Cinebench so I think 1.250v will be fine ?
> 
> also I want 2400mhz at memory at least.. any special setting for that (other than SA tweak ? ) my stock SA is 0.848v..


llc 4 or 5, phase "optimized" for 4.5GHz

For the ram, just enter the XMP timings manually and set voltage manually. Mode 2.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> or device manager>system devices and double click IME
> 
> llc 4 or 5, phase "optimized" for 4.5GHz
> 
> For the ram, just enter the XMP timings manually and set voltage manually. Mode 2.


What you mean by " mode 2 " ? also the only voltage need to change is memory voltage + SA right ?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> What you mean by " mode 2 " ? also the only voltage need to change is memory voltage + SA right ?


eh, maybe the Deluxe does not have ram tweak modes. NVM

Only "change" Sa if you need to . A setting of 1V or lower is all you should need for 2400.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> eh, maybe the Deluxe does not have ram tweak modes. NVM
> 
> Only "change" Sa if you need to . A setting of 1V or lower is all you should need for 2400.


Nope, X99-S, Deluxe, etc don't have the RAM Tweaking options unfortunately. That's what gives the RoG mobos a selling point and the extra features. Shouldn't need to tweak for 2400 I wouldn't think? Apart from VCCSA.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> eh, maybe the Deluxe does not have ram tweak modes. NVM
> 
> Only "change" Sa if you need to . A setting of 1V or lower is all you should need for 2400.


I will try 0.950v as baseline... Stock XMP give the SA 0.150v offset = 0.985v but the bios see 28GB from the 32GB so I need some tweak..


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssiperko*
> 
> I ran AIDA64 for 9.5 hrs last night *without FPU* checked and no issues. I'll post screen shots soon as I'm running Mem-Test now and am at 110% with no errors so far. I'll let it run another hr and then try it at 2666 with more volts and same timings to see how I make out.


May i ask why you didn`t run with that enabled?

I always stresstest with that enabled, is there no point?


----------



## cookiesowns

Dark,

Those temps are about 8-10C lower than they should be assuming your ambient temps. That said the 5820K is easy as pie to cool.

Max temps on a H110i GT at 4.5G 1.225V is well under 65C. with around 22-24C ambients water temps around 30C.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> I always stresstest with that enabled, is there no point?


It uses AVX 2.0 instructions, which when on adaptive or offset end up pushing more voltage through the chip - driving temps through the roof for those on air or AIO coolers. Basically, Prime95 28.5. I prefer x264 stress test for 4 hours myself, but everyone has their own.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Have any one of you guys tested current games with 5960X/5820K on different frequency's?

I was running 4500/4000 but i downclocked to 4000/3000. Don`t see any difference, only running one 980Ti though. But if any of you guys got some hard facts/data about something like this i would love to see it!

And cache overclock is pointless as far as i have tested. On Cinebench R15 (which i know likes higher cache frequencies) i only got a 1.5% gain in score with a 33% increase in clockspeed. (tested 3000mhz versus 4000mhz)

EDIT:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> It uses AVX 2.0 instructions, which when on adaptive or offset end up pushing more voltage through the chip - driving temps through the roof for those on air or AIO coolers. Basically, Prime95 28.5. I prefer x264 stress test for 4 hours myself, but everyone has their own.


Didn't know that. You learn something new every day!









Need to ask tho, is it recommended to run without that enabled, does it torture the chip as newer versions of Prime95 does?

If so.. poor 5960X, been running 20 hrs++ within two weeks just recently.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> Have any one of you guys tested current games with 5960X/5820K on different frequency's?
> 
> I was running 4500/4000 but i downclocked to 4000/3000. Don`t see any difference, only running one 980Ti though. But if any of you guys got some hard facts/data about something like this i would love to see it!
> 
> And cache overclock is pointless as far as i have tested. On Cinebench R15 (which i know likes higher cache frequencies) i only got a 1.5% gain in score with a 33% increase in clockspeed. (tested 3000mhz versus 4000mhz)
> 
> EDIT:
> Didn't know that. You learn something new every day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Need to ask tho, is it recommended to run without that enabled, does it torture the chip as newer versions of Prime95 does?
> 
> If so.. poor 5960X, been running 20 hrs++ within two weeks just recently.


AVX and FMA3 are implemented in AID64 very differently than p5 28,7 ( you're not punishing the chip in AID64 - really). It's fine to have the FPU box check so long as you also have the cache and cpu boxes active also. Running FPU alone is not advisable, unless you are looking for max heat.
x265 decoder uses AVX, so does x264 (I think?)... it just a matter of how the instruction set is scheduled.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> Need to ask tho, is it recommended to run without that enabled, does it torture the chip as newer versions of Prime95 does?
> 
> If so.. poor 5960X, been running 20 hrs++ within two weeks just recently.


If you can keep the temps in check, there's nothing too bad about running with that (and only that, if you select other stuff along with FPU, it will mix the test). Generally it requires a higher voltage to stabilise as it requires a higher current draw through the CPU. Like jpm says, FPU alone will push the CPU extra hard (you'd think if you tick all the boxes it will add the tests up, but instead it seems to mix them evenly). x264 and x265 don't seem to need to pull as much voltage for their AVX instructions or something like that. Not entirely sure of the science behind it, but I can run at 1.26V and pass 24 hours of x265, but fail within 30 minutes of FPU or P95 - a mix of heat and voltage I guess. I need 1.28V to pass FPU, P95.


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> Have any one of you guys tested current games with 5960X/5820K on different frequency's?
> 
> I was running 4500/4000 but i downclocked to 4000/3000. Don`t see any difference, only running one 980Ti though. But if any of you guys got some hard facts/data about something like this i would love to see it!
> 
> And cache overclock is pointless as far as i have tested. On Cinebench R15 (which i know likes higher cache frequencies) i only got a 1.5% gain in score with a 33% increase in clockspeed. (tested 3000mhz versus 4000mhz)


If you're trying to aim for a speedy system, why not also tune cache? I mean for most people, yeah sure, it doesn't mean much in most cases, but this is overclock.net, no?

That said, I can definitely tell the difference between 4.0 & 4.6, hell even the difference at 4.6 and 4.7 on CPU demanding games.

In CSGO alone that nets at least 60-100FPS at the top end ( fps_max 0, 1440P, single 980Ti ).

In BF4, that's maybe good for 2-4FPS 1440P sli 980Ti.

It matters to me since I game at 144Hz+


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> If you can keep the temps in check, there's nothing too bad about running with that (and only that, if you select other stuff along with FPU, it will mix the test). Generally it requires a higher voltage to stabilise as it requires a higher current draw through the CPU.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> AVX and FMA3 are implemented in AID64 very differently than p5 28,7 ( you're not punishing the chip in AID64 - really). It's fine to have the FPU box check so long as you also have the cache and cpu boxes active also. Running FPU alone is not advisable, unless you are looking for max heat.
> x265 decoder uses AVX, so does x264 (I think?)... it just a matter of how the instruction set is scheduled.


Gotcha! +Rep

Well, the temps are in the 40-50¤C under Aida64 with Cache, Core and FPU enabled so no worries. Only overclocked to 4000/3000Mhz as of now.









I can`t for the life of me decide if i want a cool`n quiet 4000mhz overclock, or a better 4500mhz overclock. I can do it with decent voltage, but i feel that is not needed. bleh. I can`t decide









More voltage is fine, i rather want to push my chip with 20 mv more than 20 mv less for stability reasons obviously.


----------



## Desolutional

Best way to do it is to think about how much of a jump in voltage you need between each 0.1GHz. If the difference starts increasing too much, then call it quits. If you don't need the extra frequency for anything, then keep it at 4.0GHz and enjoy it.









More apps are multithreaded now, so that 4.0GHz isn't going to limit you as much as you think.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> Dark,
> 
> Those temps are about 8-10C lower than they should be assuming your ambient temps. That said the 5820K is easy as pie to cool.
> 
> Max temps on a H110i GT at 4.5G 1.225V is well under 65C. with around 22-24C ambients water temps around 30C.


Yes. all say the same -10c from what it should be..
Quote:


> If you're trying to aim for a speedy system, why not also tune cache? I mean for most people, yeah sure, it doesn't mean much in most cases, but this is overclock.net, no?
> 
> That said, I can definitely tell the difference between 4.0 & 4.6, hell even the difference at 4.6 and 4.7 on CPU demanding games.
> 
> In CSGO alone that nets at least 60-100FPS at the top end ( fps_max 0, 1440P, single 980Ti ).
> 
> In BF4, that's maybe good for 2-4FPS 1440P sli 980Ti.
> 
> It matters to me since I game at 144Hz+


+1 for 60fps monitor there is no difference but for 144hz you can see big difference..

I'm playing Bf almost with 970 OC and 144hz monitor, Stock clock give me some stutter in 64player server while 4ghz oc or more smooth my game...


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> If you're trying to aim for a speedy system, why not also tune cache? I mean for most people, yeah sure, it doesn't mean much in most cases, but this is overclock.net, no?
> 
> That said, I can definitely tell the difference between 4.0 & 4.6, hell even the difference at 4.6 and 4.7 on CPU demanding games.
> 
> In CSGO alone that nets at least 60-100FPS at the top end ( fps_max 0, 1440P, single 980Ti ).
> 
> In BF4, that's maybe good for 2-4FPS 1440P sli 980Ti.
> 
> It matters to me since I game at 144Hz+


Tested with 3000Mhz versus 4000mhz for cache, can`t tell the difference overall nor in games. No
point pushing 200mv trough the cache for no reason.

I used to run 4700/4200mhz before, but I backed down. I can fine do 4.6 ghz at 1.250V i guess, that is were I was last. But the temps rise to the 70`s, not too bad. I try to be below 70¤C.

I use a ROG swift, so 1440P 144Hz, so if i will see a difference i will definitely speed up the clocks., Just don`t care about running the highest overclock i can achieve anymore, it was fun in the beginning.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



#Sorry for grammar error and such, 16yrs old kid from Norway. ^^


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> eh, maybe the Deluxe does not have ram tweak modes. NVM
> 
> Only "change" Sa if you need to . A setting of 1V or lower is all you should need for 2400.


Tweak modes and profiles are exclusive to the ROG line, most of the timings can be adjusted manually although there are a few settings more impervious involved too. Not that this should any surprise to people. If wanting to really push memory the ROG will be the board of choice especially beyond 3300 and tightening down easily with known good settings to avoid hit and miss for the IC's available


----------



## GreedyMuffin

God dammit!

Pushing a bit more voltage than i need trough my chip, so will lower it later.

Testing 4.6 Ghz on my Cpu, at 1,275V, Cache is at 3.0ghz 0.875V, SA is stock, vccin is 1904V.

Temps are 65.70¤C, package is 75¤C. Folding 100% on both cpu and gpu. (Gpu is 44¤C. Not bad considering a single XTX360 with 700rpm fans is cooling of 400-500 watts.







)


----------



## HeinrichHimmler

Is there any way to lock bus at 100 move multi to oc and set ram.Looking for ram speeds 3500+.Only xmp is working.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeinrichHimmler*
> 
> Is there any way to lock bus at 100 move multi to oc and set ram.Looking for ram speeds 3500+.Only xmp is working.


NOt sure I understand what you are asking. On x99, the DMI/PEG frequency applies across the board.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Guys, should we install Asmedia Sata driver or not ? while all HDD connected to Intel sata port ?


----------



## HeinrichHimmler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> NOt sure I understand what you are asking. On x99, the DMI/PEG frequency applies across the board.


Not sure if i understand what i am asking









In bios if i set 45 multi 100 bus,3400 ram and adequate volts compared to xmp.It will not post.

If i set xmp it will post
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> NOt sure I understand what you are asking. On x99, the DMI/PEG frequency applies across the board.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> NOt sure I understand what you are asking. On x99, the DMI/PEG frequency applies across the board.


I do not think i understand what i am asking.









I was able to do what i was trying by disabling Dram SVID support in bios.


----------



## HeinrichHimmler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Guys, should we install Asmedia Sata driver or not ? while all HDD connected to Intel sata port ?


I do not.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeinrichHimmler*
> 
> Not sure if i understand what i am asking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In bios if i set 45 multi 100 bus,3400 ram and adequate volts compared to xmp.It will not post.
> 
> If i set xmp it will post
> 
> I do not think i understand what i am asking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was able to do what i was trying by disabling Dram SVID support in bios.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeinrichHimmler*
> 
> I do not.


yeah - def want to disable Dram SVID if not running default 2133.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Guys, should we install Asmedia Sata driver or not ? while all HDD connected to Intel sata port ?


If you do not use Asmedia SATA ports then better disable Asmedia SATA controller in the BIOS. It can shorten boot time little bit.


----------



## bmgjet

With it being middle of summer here iv had to drop my overclock from 4.4ghz to 4.3ghz since one core is running way hotter then the rest.
Is there any spec which they are ment to fall into with temp difference between them because I was seeing 84C on hottest and 68C on coolest with rest being between 70 and 74c with 4.4ghz on 1.3V

Iv had to drop to 1.275v and 4.3ghz which after 3 passes on 16gb linpack sees 80C on hottest and 65C on coolest.
Using EK-Supremacy EVO, tried all 3 jet plates which make no difference and re-thermal compounded each time a long with two extra mounts trying different TIM application method. Different methods made no real difference to core temp being different and only saw 3C difference between best and worst method. Tinning and small X gave the best temp and full cover and spread giving the worst temp. Pea size was 1C within the small X

So im guessing its physical issue with that core.


----------



## Desolutional

15C difference is high, higher than normal, but not entirely impossible. It seems to me that you have a real bad chip, mine is bad and it needs 1.26V for 4.4GHz. Have you tried raising VCCIN to see if that lets you run with a lower Vcore? Shouldn't really be running anything higher than 1.25V if 84C is the peak temp on the cores.


----------



## bmgjet

Yup running 1.9V, Running Auto couldnt maintain 1:1 cache ratio and upping to 1.95v didnt allow for any voltage decrease on cache or core.
Didnt try any higher since 2.0 goes into the red in the bios and only allows for 0.05V adjustments.

That is peak spike temp for AVX linpack 3X pass at 16GB. Happens about 2mins into a pass for 3-4 seconds with each pass taking about 5mins at 298gflobs before temp settles back down 5C lower, Thats with a 31C ambient temp.
Normal use gaming it sees 60C on worst core with rest in low 50cs, And Video encoding sees high 60s on worst core and low 60cs on rest.
Normal intel burn test seems a bit pointless to run since it can pass at way higher clocks then AVX version and runs way cooler, About the same as video encoding with worst core seeing spikes to 70C.
Takes nearly twice as long to run tho.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> 15C difference is high, higher than normal, but not entirely impossible. It seems to me that you have a real bad chip, mine is bad and it needs 1.26V for 4.4GHz. Have you tried raising VCCIN to see if that lets you run with a lower Vcore? Shouldn't really be running anything higher than 1.25V if 84C is the peak temp on the cores.


Hello

That's not bad actually. Average more likely. What is Cinebench R15 score at 4.4GHz, single core & multi cores?


----------



## bmgjet

4.3ghz


----------



## Joe-Gamer

Just a quick note, I updated my ASUS X99 pro 3.1 bios from 1801 to 2001 and boot stability issues are now gone, on 1801 I would sometimes get error codes and it would fail to boot, and do a boot cycle, but the update fixed this


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Hello
> 
> That's not bad actually. Average more likely. What is Cinebench R15 score at 4.4GHz, single core & multi cores?




Sig specs.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bmgjet*
> 
> Yup running 1.9V, *Running Auto couldnt maintain 1:1 cache ratio* and upping to 1.95v didnt allow for any voltage decrease on cache or core.
> Didnt try any higher since 2.0 goes into the red in the bios and only allows for 0.05V adjustments.
> 
> That is peak spike temp for AVX linpack 3X pass at 16GB. Happens about 2mins into a pass for 3-4 seconds with each pass taking about 5mins at 298gflobs before temp settles back down 5C lower, Thats with a 31C ambient temp.
> Normal use gaming it sees 60C on worst core with rest in low 50cs, And Video encoding sees high 60s on worst core and low 60cs on rest.
> Normal intel burn test seems a bit pointless to run since it can pass at way higher clocks then AVX version and runs way cooler, About the same as video encoding with worst core seeing spikes to 70C.
> Takes nearly twice as long to run tho.


there's absolutely no reason to have a 1:1 core/cache ratio outside of a few specific benchmarks.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Cache isn't even on a 1:1 ratio on stock really when you take turbo in to account. (Which is default on)


----------



## Mr-Dark

I just install the thermal sensor on my board.. the temp reported is 18c that explain why my temp is low right ?

I install the sensor behind the Sata port..

Right now 16c in the coldest core and 20c in the hottest one IDLE for sure..


----------



## Kimir

If the temp reported is equal to your room/ambient temp, there is no issue at all. You cpu cores temp at idle should be about the same as the room temp on cold boot and stay within 2-5°c after a while, depending on your cooling.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> If the temp reported is equal to your room/ambient temp, there is no issue at all. You cpu cores temp at idle should be about the same as the room temp on cold boot and stay within 2-5°c after a while, depending on your cooling.


Thanks Kimir

My cpu cores Idle under the Ambient temp... 18c ambient while coldest core at 16c... but i think its within margin error right ?


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeinrichHimmler*
> 
> May i ask if you are the"Praz" from DFI forums?


Hello

Yes the same. That was a long time ago or at least it seems.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Thanks Kimir
> 
> My cpu cores Idle under the Ambient temp... 18c ambient while coldest core at 16c... but i think its within margin error right ?


You must not be measuring your ambient temps right or something. It is not possible for your cpu to have idle temps below what the ambient temp is. Either the software reading is wrong or your ambient temps are colder than what you think.


----------



## Kimir

I don't know what all this fuss is about with idle temp rly, what matter is the load temp.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Thanks Kimir
> 
> My cpu cores Idle under the Ambient temp... 18c ambient while coldest core at 16c... but i think its within margin error right ?


use any os-tool that lets you switch to "Distance from TJmax" (which is what the DTS actually reports) and use that - especially for load temps.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> I don't know what all this fuss is about with idle temp rly, what matter is the load temp.


Definitely, learnt that from my FX chips, but that was mainly due to the fact that their sensors are inaccurate below 35C.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> use any os-tool that lets you switch to "Distance from TJmax" (which is what the DTS actually reports) and use that - especially for load temps.


Hwinfo64 report that.. but I don't see that helpful. watching the normal temp is better ( at least for me ) I leave the Max core temp at 94c as all board set that to the same..

Now I just play with Memory clock my kit is 2400mhz CL16 kit I try 2400mhz and enter the timing to CL15-15-15-36 1.250v and the SA to 1.04v that work for a quick test ( will try HCI for 200% at least ) then I set the clock to 2666mhz + 1.30v and same SA 1.04v but I can't boot at all and the bios see 8GB only









Any thing need to change for better memory tweaking ?

The core clock is fine at 4.5Ghz 1.240v ( didn't try less ) also the cache still need to play with


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> use any os-tool that lets you switch to "Distance from TJmax" (which is what the DTS actually reports) and use that - especially for load temps.
> 
> 
> 
> Hwinfo64 report that.. but I don't see that helpful. watching the normal temp is better ( at least for me ) I leave the Max core temp at 94c as all board set that to the same..
> 
> Now I just play with Memory clock my kit is 2400mhz CL16 kit I try 2400mhz and enter the timing to CL15-15-15-36 1.250v and the SA to 1.04v that work for a quick test ( will try HCI for 200% at least ) then I set the clock to 2666mhz + 1.30v and same SA 1.04v but I can't boot at all and the bios see 8GB only
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any thing need to change for better memory tweaking ?
> 
> The core clock is fine at 4.5Ghz 1.240v ( didn't try less ) also the cache still need to play with
Click to expand...

Sticks not showing up usually means you need to play with SA, and not necessarily more. Try leaving SA and vDIMM on auto, and if it boots, take note of what it runs at, then you can tune from there.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Sticks not showing up usually means you need to play with SA, and not necessarily more. Try leaving SA and vDIMM on auto, and if it boots, take note of what it runs at, then you can tune from there.


Hello

The stock SA is 0.842v that work just fine for 2133mhz 32GB without problem. XMP profile give the SA +0.150v offset for 2400mhz but after 1 or 2 reboot the bios see 24GB or 28GB only..

should start with 0.950v ? I want 2666mhz or 2400mhz if 2666mhz isn't easy for IMC and 32GB


----------



## doza

load temperatures will always be more accurate than idle temps especially temp's that are under 25c.
Also look at cpu package temp becouse that temp is always 10c higher on average on load, so i dont see a point looking at cpu core temps..


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Sticks not showing up usually means you need to play with SA, and not necessarily more. Try leaving SA and vDIMM on auto, and if it boots, take note of what it runs at, then you can tune from there.
> 
> 
> 
> Hello
> 
> The stock SA is 0.842v that work just fine for 2133mhz 32GB without problem. XMP profile give the SA +0.150v offset for 2400mhz but after 1 or 2 reboot the bios see 24GB or 28GB only..
> 
> should start with 0.950v ? I want 2666mhz or 2400mhz if 2666mhz isn't easy for IMC and 32GB
Click to expand...

If it defaults to .950, that is where I would start. Dont go over 1.2, hopefully you will find the sweet spot before that. SA is picky, and doesn't always respond well to brute force overvoltage, so go slow.

Edit to add: try both up and down from .950.


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Sticks not showing up usually means you need to play with SA, and not necessarily more. Try leaving SA and vDIMM on auto, and if it boots, take note of what it runs at, then you can tune from there.


Not necessarily, if they don't show up after changing setting and re-entering the bios, they are failing training. It can be too tight cas, not enough dram voltage for the given frequency.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hwinfo64 report that.. but I don't see that helpful. watching the normal temp is better ( at least for me ) I leave the Max core temp at 94c as all board set that to the same..
> 
> Now I just play with Memory clock my kit is 2400mhz CL16 kit I try 2400mhz and enter the timing to CL15-15-15-36 1.250v and the SA to 1.04v that work for a quick test ( will try HCI for 200% at least ) then I set the clock to 2666mhz + 1.30v and same SA 1.04v but I can't boot at all and the bios see 8GB only
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any thing need to change for better memory tweaking ?
> 
> The core clock is fine at 4.5Ghz 1.240v ( didn't try less ) also the cache still need to play with


just so I know what you did.. you increased trhe freq to 2666 with the same timings that you had for 2400 but only set 1.3V DramV? (that's optimistic







)


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> If it defaults to .950, that is where I would start. Dont go over 1.2, hopefully you will find the sweet spot before that. SA is picky, and doesn't always respond well to brute force overvoltage, so go slow.
> 
> Edit to add: try both up and down from .950.


Okay I will try that now, each step 0.01v right ?
Quote:


> Not necessarily, if they don't show up after changing setting and re-entering the bios, they are failing training. It can be too tight cas, not enough dram voltage for the given frequency.


My first test was 2400mhz CL15 1.250v, while the second test was 2666mhz CL15 and 1.30v. sound like the SA need the tweak
Quote:


> just so I know what you did.. you increased trhe freq to 2666 with the same timings that you had for 2400 but only set 1.3V DramV? (that's optimistic wink.gif )


Lol, 2666mhz CL15 is to much to ask ?


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Lol, 2666mhz CL15 is to much to ask ?


Depends on the ram kit you've got.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Depends on the ram kit you've got.


This one from Avexir

https://pcpartpicker.com/part/avexir-memory-avd4uz124001608g4cob

some pic from cpu-z



Aida64



Those use Hynix chip or ?


----------



## ssiperko

I've spent the last two days testing ram settings from 2400 12-12-12-28 1t @1.35 to 3200 14-15-15-32 1t @ 1.45v and I'm so dizzy I've lost my own memory!









My issues are finding the right SA, VCC, core and cache voltages to work with each other.









SS


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> This one from Avexir
> 
> https://pcpartpicker.com/part/avexir-memory-avd4uz124001608g4cob
> 
> some pic from cpu-z
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aida64
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those use Hynix chip or ?


Damn them, I bet this is Micron.








What does the timings look like with asrock tuning configurator or asus memtweakit at the xmp profile?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssiperko*
> 
> I've spent the last two days testing ram settings from 2400 12-12-12-28 1t @1.35 to 3200 14-15-15-32 1t @ 1.45v and I'm so dizzy I've lost my own memory!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My issues are finding the right SA, VCC, core and cache voltages to work with each other.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SS


Start with the core, get to the freq or voltage or temp you aim at. This shouldn't affect cache and ram afterward.
Then get the cache to work at the speed/voltage you want. make a copy/backup/clone or your OS driver before going into memory tuning!
And finally go for the ram, testing the ram alone with HCI and Stressapptest shouldn't trigger error due to cache. I have to set +0.05 on my cache offset for the RAM at 3200 compared to 2133-2666 fyi.
Start with the freq you aim at with loose timings (leave secondary timings alone for now, but check with Aida what chip you got, can be of use later with memory profile for samy/hynix) and tighten them as far as you can boot with the voltage wanted with all ram detected.
You can run some SuperPI, if that fail no need to go for HCI/stressapp... that's not remotely stable enough.

On vccsa, I worked on the way up starting with offset +0.100 with +0.05 til Stressapptest passed 1 hour.
Since you already have some profile down for memory timing, get the core and cache to work at the speed you want then test your prefered memory profile and see what's up.

Oh yeah, I'm again toying with 3200 and cache at 4.4Ghz now, calmed down the the tRFEI, back to 11033 from the hynix profile, at least right now it doesn't fail the Aida cache test straight away!


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Damn them, I bet this is Micron.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What does the timings look like with asrock tuning configurator or asus memtweakit at the xmp profile?


Bad chip's ?

this what you want ?


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello
> 
> The stock SA is 0.842v that work just fine for 2133mhz 32GB without problem. XMP profile give the SA +0.150v offset for 2400mhz but after 1 or 2 reboot the bios see 24GB or 28GB only..
> 
> should start with 0.950v ? I want 2666mhz or 2400mhz if 2666mhz isn't easy for IMC and 32GB


I can do 0.95v for my 2666Mhz kit, I did increase the default ram voltage thought to 1.25v.
I've been running a 0.95v SA for over a week now, done warm/cold boots, mem tests, run linux, gaming etc etc, no sign of any issues so far.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> just so I know what you did.. you increased trhe freq to 2666 with the same timings that you had for 2400 but only set 1.3V DramV? (that's optimistic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


You know what's funny my Ripjaw 4 kit does that, same timings for 2133Mhz, 2400Mhz and 2666Mhz when using memory try it or xmp, the only thing that does change is the Row Refresh Cycle time.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> I can do 0.95v for my 2666Mhz kit, I did increase the default ram voltage thought to 1.25v.
> I've been running a 0.95v SA for over a week now, done warm/cold boots, mem tests, run linux, gaming etc etc, no sign of any issues so far.


Hello Dude

I have 32GB not 16GB now, but that maybe work though


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello Dude
> 
> I have 32GB not 16GB now, but that maybe work though


So do I now, picked up the exact same 16GB kit on sale, couldn't pass it up for 1/2 the price.
Still able to run 0.95v, but that's at the 2666Mhz default though.

It's worth a try, just increase the ram voltages and lower the SA.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Okay I will try that now, each step 0.01v right ?
> My first test was 2400mhz CL15 1.250v, while the second test was 2666mhz CL15 and 1.30v. sound like the SA need the tweak
> Lol, 2666mhz CL15 is to much to ask ?


yeah.. so it's not too much if you raise the voltage some. the kit is binned at [email protected] try 2666c16-18-18-2T and up to 1.375V. (vsa at 1.0V for now). Focus on dram V at this point with a normal VSA.
That kit may be a low-voltage IC so work on DramV "cautiously".


----------



## Kimir

Getting 32GB is certainly more painful to get to work compared to 16GB!
Some google image shows hynix mfr under those... but who knows. Even if they are micron/nanya they should handle 1.4v but with the no benefit at all for freq/timing.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yeah.. so it's not too much if you raise the voltage some. the kit is binned at [email protected] try 2666c16-18-18-2T and up to 1.375V. (vsa at 1.0V for now). Focus on dram V at this point with a normal VSA.
> That kit may be a low-voltage IC so work on DramV "cautiously".




2666 CL16-16-16-2T 1.30v 0.980v SA, I will stress the memory now..


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> 
> 
> 2666 CL16-16-16-2T 1.30v 0.980v SA, I will stress the memory now..


timings are ALL fdup! enter 16-18-18-44-2T and set everything else to auto. dram freq to 2666. The ony way those timings work is if the bios corrects the timing errors. tRAs needs to be at least CL_tRTP+tRCD. Always best to start with some "slack" between CL and tRCD and tRP: 16-18-18. then once HCI stable. tighten up. first... add 25mV and set 1T.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Getting 32GB is certainly more painful to get to work compared to 16GB!
> Some google image shows hynix mfr under those... but who knows. Even if they are micron/nanya they should handle 1.4v but with the no benefit at all for freq/timing.


true - voltage can buy tighter timings, but maybe not higher frequency depending on the ICs.


----------



## Kutalion

What is safe IA voltage? I ran Asus 5-way optimization to see how high would it get me with 1.3v vcore. It brought IA from 1.255 to 1.331v.


----------



## JunkaDK

So ..PSU question. I'm currently running a Corsair RM650 for my system. I can't plug the extra 4 pin connector to my MB (R5V) because there are no more slots on my PSU. It's running stabile at 4.6Ghz ( cache 4.2Ghz) Mem at 3200Mhz. (i7-5930K, Asus R5V, Asus R9 Fury STRIX)

Will my OC'ing benefit from a better PSU? Im thinking Corsair AX860i or RM1000 (my custom cables fits those series PSU)


----------



## Silent Scone

If you're stable at 4.6 at the necessary voltage then the most obvious answer is no, your overclock likely won't benefit depending on how many other devices and components are in the system, although it never hurts to have the power available. I've never really understood people who buy the necessary requirement and don't look at spending for the little extra headroom.


----------



## JunkaDK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> If you're stable at 4.6 at the necessary voltage then the most obvious answer is no, your overclock likely won't benefit depending on how many other devices and components are in the system, although it never hurts to have the power available. I've never really understood people who buy the necessary requirement and don't look at spending for the little extra headroom.


The PSU was from my old PC.. so it's next on the list







They are quite expensive if you want to get a good one


----------



## Mr-Dark

Guys, I have some question..

1. why when we set the SVID support to Enable, Input voltage option gone ? and the board set the input to stock 1.80v ? I like to see the power draw..
2.Intel update Extreme Tuning or something ? the benchmark is harder than Asus RB to pass ? I remember that one is easy to pass (6 month back ) ?


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Guys, I have some question..
> 
> 1. why when we set the SVID support to Enable, Input voltage option gone ? and the board set the input to stock 1.80v ? I like to see the power draw..
> 2.Intel update Extreme Tuning or something ? the benchmark is harder than Asus RB to pass ? I remember that one is easy to pass (6 month back ) ?


1. SVID is using the built-in FIVR to adjust the internal input voltage. Hence, the option disappears, as the non-SVID option uses the mobo to control Input Voltages. And yes, the issue of power draw *is an ASUS one*. The AI Suite software reports power draw correctly when SVID is disabled, so it's a *BIOS issue*.
2. AFAIK XTU uses Linpack which may use AVX instructions. I avoid RB because it affects the GPUs too, and not just the CPU. For the CPU I still use 4 hours of x264 stress test (50 loops). Also added to the fact that RB seems unstable when I'm using DPI scaling or whatever else, not sure, I have a weird monitor setup.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> 1. SVID is using the built-in FIVR to adjust the internal input voltage. Hence, the option disappears, as the non-SVID option uses the mobo to control Input Voltages. And yes, the issue of power draw *is an ASUS one*. The AI Suite software reports power draw correctly when SVID is disabled, so it's a *BIOS issue*.
> 2. AFAIK XTU uses Linpack which may use AVX instructions. I avoid RB because it affects the GPUs too, and not just the CPU. For the CPU I still use 4 hours of x264 stress test (50 loops). Also added to the fact that RB seems unstable when I'm using DPI scaling or whatever else, not sure, I have a weird monitor setup.


Thanks mate + rep

I hate Asus AI Suite.. its okay without power draw







, Asus RB is good to me i know its use the gpu power but no problem, that stress is gaming simulator cpu + gpu stress to make sure its stable..


----------



## ssateneth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Guys, I have some question..
> 
> 1. why when we set the SVID support to Enable, Input voltage option gone ? and the board set the input to stock 1.80v ? I like to see the power draw..
> 2.Intel update Extreme Tuning or something ? the benchmark is harder than Asus RB to pass ? I remember that one is easy to pass (6 month back ) ?


What motherboard do you have? I enable SVID but there is an SVID override, which lets me set the input voltage to what I want without making the power draw unreadable. I have an RVE


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssateneth*
> 
> What motherboard do you have? I enable SVID but there is an SVID override, which lets me set the input voltage to what I want without making the power draw unreadable. I have an RVE


Deluxe U3.1


----------



## shampoo911

now im part of the team...

been on the x99 platform for quite a while, but never made a formal intro to the forum..

hi there! shampoo911 here... glad to be here and hope to learn a lot more from you..

greetings from venezuela!


----------



## bmgjet

Any one know what status code 64 means on the Asus X99-A.
Just updated to the latest bios since few pages back a guy posted saying it fixed the slow boot issue. Well latest bios now sits on this status code for 3mins before booting. Or I can get it to boot fast if I turn off at the PSU for 2 secs before I go to turn PC on.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bmgjet*
> 
> Any one know what status code 64 means on the Asus X99-A.
> Just updated to the latest bios since few pages back a guy posted saying it fixed the slow boot issue. Well latest bios now sits on this status code for 3mins before booting. Or I can get it to boot fast if I turn off at the PSU for 2 secs before I go to turn PC on.


Remove all USB devices and try again


----------



## Mr-Dark

Can someone try the new Intel XTU ( Benchmark one ) and report back ? This a new version need more voltage to pass 5 benchmark..

https://downloadcenter.intel.com/download/24075/Intel-Extreme-Tuning-Utility-Intel-XTU-

Sound like intel add more AVX to that one...


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Can someone try the new Intel XTU ( Benchmark one ) and report back ? This a new version need more voltage to pass 5 benchmark..
> 
> https://downloadcenter.intel.com/download/24075/Intel-Extreme-Tuning-Utility-Intel-XTU-
> 
> Sound like intel add more AVX to that one...


Plug and run after seeing your post


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Plug and run after seeing your post


Thanks +rep!

Can you run 5 run one back one ? if you have 5m









I will install the old one and try it again, I remember the old one pass 20 benchmark at unstable OC while now I need 20mv over Asus RB stable OC


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Thanks +rep!
> 
> Can you run 5 run one back one ? if you have 5m
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will install the old one and try it again, I remember the old one pass 20 benchmark at unstable OC while now I need 20mv over Asus RB stable OC


Yes, no issues there.

4.5 at 1.23v (4.0 uncore at 1.15v)


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Yes, no issues there.
> 
> 4.5 at 1.23v


Thanks









A Question for you as we have same board..

let we say my IMC & Memory capable for 3Ghz memory which one is better & smoother

BLCK 100 2666mhz memory and Adaptive voltage or BLCK 125mhz 3Ghz memory and Offset voltage ?

the last time I try the 125mhz BLCK was on X99-A and its super unstable with 125mhz BLCK sometime can't boot at all..lol


----------



## Desolutional

Weird, I get a very faint squealing noise when the benchmark is running... either way, still no problems with 5 passes. Probably coil whine. 3000MHz should work fine on the 125 strap and 167 if you're lucky. I prefer adaptive voltage to keep my idle temps as low as possible, so I'm voting for 2666MHz for general convenience. Also anything higher than 2400MHz is negligible for current real world applications. It's just for if you want the peakest performance you can get.



Edit: coil whine from the VRMs. Only way to combat that is to set them to Extreme phase mode. As long as Input Voltage and LLC are set to safe levels, I guess it won't be an issue.


----------



## Silent Scone

Resonance from the VRM area when current is passing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Question for you as we have same board..
> 
> let we say my IMC & Memory capable for 3Ghz memory which one is better & smoother
> 
> BLCK 100 2666mhz memory and Adaptive voltage or BLCK 125mhz 3Ghz memory and Offset voltage ?
> 
> the last time I try the 125mhz BLCK was on X99-A and its super unstable with 125mhz BLCK sometime can't boot at all..lol


That depends on the CPU, memory and what the applications you use benefit most from or not at all. Some CPU may need tuning for 3000 even on 1.25


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Weird, I get a very faint squealing noise when the benchmark is running... either way, still no problems with 5 passes. Probably coil whine. 3000MHz should work fine on the 125 strap and 167 if you're lucky. I prefer adaptive voltage to keep my idle temps as low as possible, so I'm voting for 2666MHz for general convenience. Also anything higher than 2400MHz is negligible for current real world applications. It's just for if you want the peakest performance you can get.
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: coil whine from the VRMs. Only way to combat that is to set them to Extreme phase mode. As long as Input Voltage and LLC are set to safe levels, I guess it won't be an issue.


I had the same coil whine on z97 Hero and 4790k @4.7ghz 1.34v but this fix was Optimized instead off Extreme.. extreme for daily use is fine but the VRM will be +10c at least..
Quote:


> That depends on the CPU, memory and what the applications you use benefit most from or not at all. Some CPU may need tuning for 3000 even on 1.25


Well my usage for games only.. but I will give 125mhz BLCK a try









I see a 32GB memory in you Sig, I have 32G now but it hard to make them work at 2666mhz all the time.. sometime the bios report 28gb & 24GB and sometime 8Gb.. that while playing with SA and memory voltage only .. I miss any setting need a tweak for better memory OC ? what about the memory current capability ? memory spread spectrum ?


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> now im part of the team...
> 
> been on the x99 platform for quite a while, but never made a formal intro to the forum..
> 
> hi there! shampoo911 here... glad to be here and hope to learn a lot more from you..
> 
> greetings from venezuela!


Welcome aboard shampoo911, I will say it, being as none of the other members have.


----------



## shampoo911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moorhen2*
> 
> Welcome aboard shampoo911, I will say it, being as none of the other members have.


much obliged man... =) i hope you have a good party tonight!


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> I see a 32GB memory in you Sig, I have 32G now but it hard to make them work at 2666mhz all the time.. sometime the bios report 28gb & 24GB and sometime 8Gb.. that while playing with SA and memory voltage only .. I miss any setting need a tweak for better memory OC ? what about the memory current capability ? memory spread spectrum ?


"Dropped" or "lost" RAM sticks during POST indicates an issue with RAM training. I fixed my issue by raising both VCCSA and POST RAM Voltage to 1.45V (eventual at 1.40V). You can set the POST (training) voltage higher than the final RAM voltage (after POST). To do that, set the desired "POST" voltage as you would normally set the RAM Voltage. Then enter the RAM Timings submenu and set eventual DRAM voltage to whatever is necessary. Someone recommended 20mV higher POST voltage to pass training at higher frequencies I think. Sometimes you have to play with both voltages to achieve stability - I know I did, prior to this I never understood why my rig would randomly go unstable once in a blue moon. I can safely say I'm running 3200MHz on a Z170 kit 24/7 stable now, albeit after suffering much trouble. Time will tell if my IMC dies, but it is rated for 1.5V and I do have the Intel warranty plan.

I guess mine had to be higher than 20mV because of voltage drift or something similar. Might consider dropping voltage one day and checking to see if that affects training. RTLs (or IOLs, not sure) were 8,8,8,8,8,10,8,8 before raising my voltages, and now they are repeatedly 8,8,8,8,8,8,8,8 every boot. Not sure if that's DRAM Voltage or VCCSA influenced... as for gaming I didn't experience any influence after 2400MHz, FO4 may be the _only_ game to benefit somewhat: http://www.extremetech.com/extreme/198894-raming-speed-does-boosting-ddr4-to-3200mhz-improve-overall-performance

https://disqus.com/home/discussion/wccftech/fallout_4_performance_heavily_influenced_by_ram_speed_according_to_report/

I'm not sure about the other stuff you mentioned as I only change voltages, Scone should be able to help you out with that one. With my old Ballistix kit I had to set slightly looser timings and push voltage up to 1.40V to get 2666MHz stable with no dropped sticks. Don't be afraid to push the envelope a little IMO. As long as you have good airflow over your RAM, it should be fine.


----------



## sinholueiro

Hi! I got my 5820k a month ago and I think that my batch is not a good one for what I have read. How about my chip? How bad it is, doctors?
(I know that I don't be sure before cranking it up, but I mean, that given VCore for stock clocks, for example) I only sync the turbo frequency on all cores and no, I won't OC with that colling, I don wanna burn it


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinholueiro*
> 
> Hi! I got my 5820k a month ago and I think that my batch is not a good one for what I have read. How about my chip? How bad it is, doctors?
> (I know that I don't be sure before cranking it up, but I mean, that given VCore for stock clocks, for example) I only sync the turbo frequency on all cores and no, I won't OC with that colling, I don wanna burn it


Only way to know is to try a mild OC. I could get 4.0GHz on a Hyper 212, you could try 3.8GHz on the core and see how much voltage you'll need for that. *DON'T USE PRIME95*. Use something simple like Cinebench for a rough guide, or x264 stress test: https://mega.nz/#!ywAFDQQQ!hEQCeRXDKpHoeRYEaspux3ZA9Smx6tp8h0leb7ZHdJo

You shouldn't need to change anything besides Vcore for 3.8GHz, so just raise the Vcore until you reach stability. Keep your temps below 75C on x264 stress test - run your cooler at max pelt. Stock Vcore usually means nothing as Intel tend to be quite conservative with that (evidenced by laptops being able to undervolt quite a few mV beyond Intel stock spec). I'd recommend 1.00V to start off with for 3.8GHz.

In other stuff, Ultra Low Power saving using C-State C6 with a 4.4GHz OC and 3200MHz RAM. Noice. Edit: Microsoft still haven't fixed Print Screening DPI scaled programs... interesting as to how VCCSA scales on C6 as well as cache voltage. This I do not like, I'm sure there was issues with the delta between DRAM and VCCSA voltages a while ago... enabling C6 report, and setting C-limit to C2 only permits Vcore to change. If it happened with Sandy Bridge, I'm not risking it here - maybe someone more adventurous can test any long term implications of a greater than 0.50V delta between VDIMM and VCCSA, but not me.









C6 Limit / C6 Report


C2 Limit / C6 Report (whhhhhatttt, cache, VCCSA aren't affected by it this time)


----------



## sinholueiro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Only way to know is to try a mild OC. I could get 4.0GHz on a Hyper 212, you could try 3.8GHz on the core and see how much voltage you'll need for that. *DON'T USE PRIME95*. Use something simple like Cinebench for a rough guide, or x264 stress test: https://mega.nz/#!ywAFDQQQ!hEQCeRXDKpHoeRYEaspux3ZA9Smx6tp8h0leb7ZHdJo
> 
> You shouldn't need to change anything besides Vcore for 3.8GHz, so just raise the Vcore until you reach stability. Keep your temps below 75C on x264 stress test - run your cooler at max pelt. Stock Vcore usually means nothing as Intel tend to be quite conservative with that (evidenced by laptops being able to undervolt quite a few mV beyond Intel stock spec). I'd recommend 1.10V to start off with for 3.8GHz.
> 
> In other stuff, Ultra Low Power saving using C-State C6 with a 4.4GHz OC and 3200MHz RAM. Noice. Edit: Microsoft still haven't fixed Print Screening DPI scaled programs... interesting as to how VCCSA scales on C6 as well as cache voltage.


I also have the 212 Evo







. I added another fan. I purchased everything aside form GPU now and I started with the 212 before costs start to go crazy. A 4Ghz on a 212 would be amazing.
Less than 0.95V to 3.6 and put 1.1V for 3.8? Soesn't seems a bit high for only 3.8Ghz?


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinholueiro*
> 
> I also have the 212 Evo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I added another fan. I purchased everything aside form GPU now and I started with the 212 before costs start to go crazy. A 4Ghz on a 212 would be amazing.
> Less than 0.95V to 3.6 and put 1.1V for 3.8? Soesn't seems a bit high for only 3.8Ghz?


Whoops, meant 1.0V, try that one for 3.8GHz. Slowly scale up both frequency and voltage if cooling permits. For the Hyper 212, I highly recommend the Corsair SP120, I did push-pull with 1.2V through that and I maxed out at 75C in heavy loads.


----------



## friend'scatdied

You never know with these chips though. My 5820K couldn't even pull off Multi-Core Enhancement (forced 3.5 all-core turbo) at auto settings. It needed 1.25v for just 4.0. Was stable completely stock/auto with MCE forced off of course. I think it had a high stock VID but the voltage on your 5820K doesn't seem as bad.

Those temperatures look a little high for a 212 Evo though.


----------



## Desolutional

That would be an bad chip if it needed 1.25V for 4.0GHz. Multi-core enhancement locks all the cores frequencies together - that means if a single-threaded app doesn't need the 5 other cores, the other 5 are just running at excessive frequencies for no reason at all. Reducing those 5 frequencies gives that one core a little extra thermal headroom during single-thread workloads.


----------



## Joe-Gamer

Just a quick question, I'm trying to find the lowest stable voltage for my 5930k at 4.4ghz, each time I lower the voltage I run the x264 test and do a few cinebench runs. Every time the voltage is lowered the cinebench scores gets a little higher (a few points, but always more). Temps are the same, same gpu oc etc. Only change is the cpu voltage, which is 1.28v going down.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joe-Gamer*
> 
> Just a quick question, I'm trying to find the lowest stable voltage for my 5930k at 4.4ghz, each time I lower the voltage I run the x264 test and do a few cinebench runs. Every time the voltage is lowered the cinebench scores gets a little higher (a few points, but always more). Temps are the same, same gpu oc etc. Only change is the cpu voltage, which is 1.28v going down.


Don't worry about it, just keep doing what you're doing. The only time you need to worry is when you're experiencing instability. Also you sure you're not being temperature throttled during benchmarking? Tiny reductions in voltage can reduce a throttling effect, giving the appearance of a performance increase.


----------



## Joe-Gamer

Temperature remains around 65c during the tests, so its probably not throttling. Here are my bios settings for you lot to inspect. Only thing not shown is the vrm phase control is optimized not auto.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Don't worry about it, just keep doing what you're doing. The only time you need to worry is when you're experiencing instability. Also you sure you're not being temperature throttled during benchmarking? Tiny reductions in voltage can reduce a throttling effect, giving the appearance of a performance increase.


Unless things are getting very hot, north of 80 or 85c, i don't think thermal throttling should come into play. I get a wide variance in cinebench scores, ranging from ~1279 to ~1311. My guess is, it's just variance.


----------



## sinholueiro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> You never know with these chips though. My 5820K couldn't even pull off Multi-Core Enhancement (forced 3.5 all-core turbo) at auto settings. It needed 1.25v for just 4.0. Was stable completely stock/auto with MCE forced off of course. I think it had a high stock VID but the voltage on your 5820K doesn't seem as bad.
> 
> Those temperatures look a little high for a 212 Evo though.


I don't speed up too much the fans while it's not at 75ºC, but it never get's that hot








That temperatures are making Handbrake conversion for more than an hour, I think that push a good amount of load at the CPU but I don't know if it's a good indicator.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinholueiro*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> You never know with these chips though. My 5820K couldn't even pull off Multi-Core Enhancement (forced 3.5 all-core turbo) at auto settings. It needed 1.25v for just 4.0. Was stable completely stock/auto with MCE forced off of course. I think it had a high stock VID but the voltage on your 5820K doesn't seem as bad.
> 
> Those temperatures look a little high for a 212 Evo though.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't speed up too much the fans while it's not at 75ºC, but it never get's that hot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That temperatures are making Handbrake conversion for more than an hour, I think that push a good amount of load at the CPU but I don't know if it's a good indicator.
Click to expand...

depending on your settings, handbrake can be a fine indication of max typical CPU load. Many use x264 for testing CPU stability, including myself. It doesn't quite tell the whole story of system stability, but certainly it is useful for core.


----------



## Mr-Dark

I love the low ambient now! 15c here


----------



## porta john

Better late to the party then never.Searching for 4600 "stable".Warmest core reached about 68c.About 8c hotter then rest of cores.Think a CPU block reset will help temps?


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *porta john*
> 
> Better late to the party then never.Searching for 4600 "stable".Warmest core reached about 68c.About 8c hotter then rest of cores.Think a CPU block reset will help temps?


You can try but in my experience with four 5960x chips is one is always hotter than the rest by a notable margin and no number of reseats and applications of TIM ever changed it for me ..... was always the same. My last one was #3 and this one is #5.

SS


----------



## Kimir

If you do it right, no matter the amount of try you do, it won't help.
nice cpu tho, 4.6 at 1.18, that's what I have for 4.5.


----------



## Joe-Gamer

How come you need so little voltage? Can the 5960x oc better (less voltage needed wise) than the other 2? My 5930k needs 1.27v for 4.4ghz


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joe-Gamer*
> 
> How come you need so little voltage? Can the 5960x oc better (less voltage needed wise) than the other 2? My 5930k needs 1.27v for 4.4ghz


It all depends on the chip.

I've had four and they would all do 4.5 under 1.28v but this one is like Kimir's at 4.5 under 1.2v with 44 cache at 1.225v. It'll do 4.7 at 1.29v-ish in the bios. The best thing is SA is awesome at .95v no matter my ram speeds and the VCC is good from 1.85v (45) to 1.89v (47).

Some 5930x will do the same it's just a matter of having the luck or finding one.









SS


----------



## Jpmboy

I think that's the idle voltage since we're looking at the voltage after stopping the stress test.. depending on other settings, could be a load voltage above 1.25V


----------



## Joe-Gamer

That reminds me, now I have found a voltage that my oc is stable with, how do I go about offset, so the voltage lowers with speedstep?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> I love the low ambient now! 15c here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


what temps can you keep under load with that.










Quote:


> Originally Posted by *porta john*
> 
> Better late to the party then never.Searching for 4600 "stable".Warmest core reached about 68c.About 8c hotter then rest of cores.Think a CPU block reset will help temps?


Got a screen shot with the statistics tab open ? That might reassure some people, It is a verey nice chip ..... compared to mine needing 1.35v for 4.5Ghz


----------



## porta john

Thank you to ssiperko & Kimirt for answering temperature question.


----------



## Kimir

Just so you know, you can make Aida shows all the cores in preferences of the stability test.


----------



## porta john

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Just so you know, you can make Aida shows all the cores in preferences of the stability test.


After 5 mins of searching found the setting to add monitoring on other cores.









Is there any other settings that should be changed from default on AIDIA64?


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *porta john*
> 
> Thank you to ssiperko & Kimirt for answering temperature question.


My (our?) pleasure!!!! I live a few things ..... My family, FREEDOM, guns, SEX, motorcycles, PC's and educating others with my experience and wisdom on the the things I live.
















SS


----------



## Silent Scone

That's a movie title that'll never see the light of day.









http://www.corsair.com/en/vengeance-lpx-64gb-4x16gb-ddr4-dram-3000mhz-c15-memory-kit-black-cmk64gx4m4b3000c15

(No, I haven't bought this)


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssiperko*
> 
> My (our?) pleasure!!!! I live a few things ..... My *family, FREEDOM, guns, SEX, motorcycles, PC's and educating others with my experience and wisdom on the the things I live*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SS











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> That's a movie title that'll never see the light of day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.corsair.com/en/vengeance-lpx-64gb-4x16gb-ddr4-dram-3000mhz-c15-memory-kit-black-cmk64gx4m4b3000c15
> 
> (No, I haven't bought this)


what's corsair finally seeing the light on pricing?


----------



## mus1mus

After seeing a guy saying about VCCIN at 2.3 Volts, I guess I need to say something very important according to my experience.

2.9 Volts VCCIN is a faster way to kill HE Chips than VCore at 2.0V!

2.9 VCCIN = Death within the BIOS.
2.0 VCore can enter Windows and run Cinebench before Shutting Down.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what's corsair finally seeing the light on pricing?


Sorry bud how do you mean? Kit looks pretty expensive to me lol








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> After seeing a guy saying about VCCIN at 2.3 Volts, I guess I need to say something very important according to my experience.
> 
> 2.9 Volts VCCIN is a faster way to kill HE Chips than VCore at 2.0V!
> 
> 2.9 VCCIN = Death within the BIOS.
> 2.0 VCore can enter Windows and run Cinebench before Shutting Down.


Shouldn't be much of a surprise, much over 2v VCCIN you risk damage to the CPU. Some extreme CPU benching may require in excess of 2.3v but most will be aware of the dangers when doing this


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Shouldn't be much of a surprise, much over 2v VCCIN you risk damage to the CPU. *Some extreme CPU benching may require in excess of 2.3v* but most will be aware of the dangers when doing this


Please add, with LN2.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Please add, with LN2.


The former part of that post kind of makes the dangers self explanatory. Care to explain the story of how you came to this discovery yourself?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> The former part of that post kind of makes the dangers self explanatory. Care to explain the story of how you came to this discovery yourself?


I purposedly killed the chip coz it's hopeless.









Remember my issue with low Physics Score? I believe it's an aftermath of running VCCIN at 2.1 or that Asus RVE 2.0 Vcore Warning bug.


----------



## Mr-Dark

I just start OC my memory today and now HCI is on





SA 1.008v & 1.360v memory & CL 15-15-15-36 1T.. is that a good result if stable ?

also I have question about the VCCIN should we Aim for 0.06v drop under load for daily use ? or each cpu different ?

Edit : HCI fail how we can know its the SA or the memory not stable ? BSOD on HCI mean ? and error without BSOD ?

Edit 2 : All clock drop an error in HCI even the stock 2133mhz at 1.30v and CL18!! faulty memory or the IMC can't hold on 32GB ? LMAO my luck all the time


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> I just start OC my memory today and now HCI is on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SA 1.008v & 1.360v memory & CL 15-15-15-36 1T.. is that a good result if stable ?
> 
> also I have question about the VCCIN should we Aim for 0.06v drop under load for daily use ? or each cpu different ?
> 
> Edit : HCI fail how we can know its the SA or the memory not stable ? BSOD on HCI mean ? and error without BSOD ?
> 
> Edit 2 : All clock drop an error in HCI even the stock 2133mhz at 1.30v and CL18!! faulty memory or the IMC can't hold on 32GB ? LMAO my luck all the time


They suggest to rum vccin 0.6v higher than vcore. but of course every chip is different. Setting LLC is totally up to you,


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> I just start OC my memory today and now HCI is on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SA 1.008v & 1.360v memory & CL 15-15-15-36 1T.. is that a good result if stable ?
> 
> also I have question about the VCCIN should we Aim for 0.06v drop under load for daily use ? or each cpu different ?
> 
> Edit : HCI fail how we can know its the SA or the memory not stable ? BSOD on HCI mean ? and error without BSOD ?
> 
> Edit 2 : All clock drop an error in HCI even the stock 2133mhz at 1.30v and CL18!! faulty memory or the IMC can't hold on 32GB ? LMAO my luck all the time


Revert cache to stock freqency with a 0.030mv offset and attempt the test again. If not overclocking cache revert to optimised defaults and attempt the test again.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Revert cache to stock freqency with a 0.030mv offset and attempt the test again. If not overclocking cache revert to optimised defaults and attempt the test again.


Hello

All at stock nothing overclocked there.. also I try the TurboV to change the SA but nothing change all drop error with any SA I start from 0.900v to 1.100v by change 0.01v each time









all give an error even 2133mhz @1.30v and CL18







, I will try with 2 stick now so 16GB if no error then its the IMC but if the same error then its my memory right ?
Quote:


> They suggest to rum vccin 0.6v higher than vcore. but of course every chip is different. Setting LLC is totally up to you,


Hello

My question about the Vdroop under load, but that good to know thanks!


----------



## Silent Scone

Possibly, wouldn't like to say. Try clearing the CMOS also, maybe there's something gammy stuck in NVRAM. If still having no luck test each stick individually


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Possibly, wouldn't like to say. Try clearing the CMOS also, maybe there's something gammy stuck in NVRAM. If still having no luck test each stick individually


Clear the CMOS and test 2 stick each time and pass HCI 60% without error, and now with 4 stick HCI drop error at 6%, i try +100mv cache and + 50mv for SA but nothing help









My IMC can't hold on 32GB ? if yes that funny... 3 5820k's and 3 memory kit and 4 board.. something Troll me now...


----------



## sinholueiro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello
> 
> All at stock nothing overclocked there.. also I try the TurboV to change the SA but nothing change all drop error with any SA I start from 0.900v to 1.100v by change 0.01v each time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all give an error even 2133mhz @1.30v and CL18
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , I will try with 2 stick now so 16GB if no error then its the IMC but if the same error then its my memory right ?
> Hello
> 
> My question about the Vdroop under load, but that good to know thanks!


Try to update your BIOS if you haven't. I was getting 6f error code and an update solve the problem. Now 3.6Ghz all cores and 3200Mhz CL16 memory without errors. I don't know if your problem is the same, but otherwise, try update anyway, is very easy.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinholueiro*
> 
> Try to update your BIOS if you haven't. I was getting 6f error code and an update solve the problem. Now 3.6Ghz all cores and 3200Mhz CL16 memory without errors. I don't know if your problem is the same, but otherwise, try update anyway, is very easy.


Hello

i'm already on the latest bios and my problem is error while testing the memory at stock, no error code or something while boot..


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Clear the CMOS and test 2 stick each time and pass HCI 60% without error, and now with 4 stick HCI drop error at 6%, i try +100mv cache and + 50mv for SA but nothing help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My IMC can't hold on 32GB ? if yes that funny... 3 5820k's and 3 memory kit and 4 board.. something Troll me now...


Hey buddy, long time.. I have been away cause some IRL problems the past couple months but hopefully I'm back now. Can't win them all right?

Last time I saw you had gotten that white beauty and all was swell, but I see you're still having some quirks unfortunately. I thought I was unlucky sometimes. Its our luck.









Have you check each stick individually for errors? And you could try pm someone over the RAM-Addict thread. Those guys there knows their mem.

I sincerely hope its not the IMC although I doubt it. Keep us posted and we will get through this.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koniakki*
> 
> Hey buddy, long time.. I have been away cause some IRL problems the past couple months but hopefully I'm back now. Can't win them all right?
> 
> Last time I saw you had gotten that white beauty and all was swell, but I see you're still having some quirks unfortunately. I thought I was unlucky sometimes. Its our luck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you check each stick individually for errors? And you could try pm someone over the RAM-Addict thread. Those guys there knows their mem.
> 
> I sincerely hope its not the IMC although I doubt it. Keep us posted and we will get through this.


Hello mate

honestly I hate the whole setup now... I never seen such a platform with a tons of problem









all my previous build was mainstream, plug and play never seen any problem from the 2600k to I5 3570 to 4770k to 4790k never change any thing duo to problem but this 5820k drive me crazy..

4 board until now.. SLI Plus to X99-A to gaming 7 and now the Deluxe.. also 3 memory kit







and 3 5820k's all of them " *******"









I'm disappointing now all the money i burn in this pc and still not stable... I should gone with 6700k **** this..


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello mate
> 
> honestly I hate the whole setup now... I never seen such a platform with a tons of problem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all my previous build was mainstream, plug and play never seen any problem from the 2600k to I5 3570 to 4770k to 4790k never change any thing duo to problem but this 5820k drive me crazy..
> 
> 4 board until now.. SLI Plus to X99-A to gaming 7 and now the Deluxe.. also 3 memory kit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and 3 5820k's all of them " *******"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm disappointing now all the money i burn in this pc and still not stable... I should gone with 6700k **** this..


All due respect as I like you, but with more direct troubleshooting and research before purchasing a lot of these issues can and could be avoided. Your memory woes are either a configuration issue or there is a fault with the memory kit you are using. You need to test each stick individually as advised. It is just unfortunate that memory overclocking on HWE requires slightly more patience than previous platforms.


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello mate
> 
> honestly I hate the whole setup now... I never seen such a platform with a tons of problem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all my previous build was mainstream, plug and play never seen any problem from the 2600k to I5 3570 to 4770k to 4790k never change any thing duo to problem but this 5820k drive me crazy..
> 
> 4 board until now.. SLI Plus to X99-A to gaming 7 and now the Deluxe.. also 3 memory kit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and 3 5820k's all of them " *******"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm disappointing now all the money i burn in this pc and still not stable... I should gone with 6700k **** this..


Have you tried CR2, good place to start, and SA voltage, less is sometimes better.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> All due respect as I like you, but with more direct troubleshooting and research before purchasing a lot of these issues can and could be avoided. Your memory woes are either a configuration issue or there is a fault with the memory kit you are using. You need to test each stick individually as advised. It is just unfortunate that memory overclocking on HWE requires slightly more patience than previous platforms.


Thanks mate. You know my problem each time something fail on me, I will test each stick individually and report back soon...

Something tell me that my kit is Garbage, I will never buy something without asking a people here








Quote:


> Have you tried CR2, good place to start, and SA voltage, less is sometimes better.


Hello

I have no idea about the CR2, what is that ?


----------



## Kimir

16-16-16-36 *2T*
the bold part. If you didn't touch it, it's probably already at 2T


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> 16-16-16-36 *2T*
> the bold part. If you didn't touch it, it's probably already at 2T


for 2133mhz and 1.20v ? the stock timing for 2133 here is 15-15-15-35 2T..


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> for 2133mhz and 1.20v ? the stock timing for 2133 here is 15-15-15-35 2T..


In your post a couple of pages back, your screenie showed 1T, and you were getting HCI errors, have you tried HCI with 2T.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moorhen2*
> 
> In your post a couple of pages back, your screenie showed 1T, and you were getting HCI errors, have you tried HCI with 2T.


That was a test , now everything stock to 2133 CL15-15-15-36 2T and HCI drop error within first 2m


----------



## Kimir

Well then, get it stable at JEDEC speed with stock cache by playing with VCCSA first.


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> That was a test , now everything stock to 2133 CL15-15-15-36 2T and HCI drop error within first 2m


What Uncore voltage are you running ? With 32gig your IMC will need a little help.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Well then, get it stable at JEDEC speed with stock cache by playing with VCCSA first.


I tried TurboV to change the SA from 0.900v to 1.100v but nothing help me







Quote:
Quote:


> What Uncore voltage are you running ? With 32gig your IMC will need a little help.


Stock uncore is 0.840v and i add +100mv but no change, already play with IMC yesterday for 2h start from 0.900v to 1.100v but no change


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> I tried TurboV to change the SA from 0.900v to 1.100v but nothing help me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stock uncore is 0.840v and i add +100mv but no change, already play with IMC yesterday for 2h start from 0.900v to 1.100v but no change


I think your confusing cache with SA voltage, and vice versa, ??


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moorhen2*
> 
> I think your confusing cache with SA voltage, and vice versa, ??


No cache is stock at 0.850v and I try +100mv just to make sure its not the problem, while I play with SA from the TurboV software but nothing help


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> No cache is stock at 0.850v and I try +100mv just to make sure its not the problem, while I play with SA from the TurboV software but nothing help


+100mv may not be enough, its trial and error, I'm old school, and don't use offset and all that malarkey, lol.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moorhen2*
> 
> +100mv may not be enough, its trial and error, I'm old school, and don't use offset and all that malarkey, lol.


Okay, I will try +200mv on the cache now

Edit : Nothing change 2133mhz CL 16-16-16-36 2T 1.300v & 1.100v cache (manual not offset ) & SA .950v and 1.04v and 1.02v all give the same error after 6% in HCI


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello
> 
> All at stock nothing overclocked there.. also I try the TurboV to change the SA but nothing change all drop error with any SA I start from 0.900v to 1.100v by change 0.01v each time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all give an error even 2133mhz @1.30v and CL18
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , I will try with 2 stick now so 16GB if no error then its the IMC but if the same error then its my memory right ?
> Hello
> 
> My question about the Vdroop under load, but that good to know thanks!


This is from the R5E Extreme OC guide:



R5EOCGuide.pdf 1687k .pdf file


also, adjusting VCCIN using TurboV in the OS when dealing with RAM is not going to be very productive. If all sticks are training properly, stick with Dram Voltage. Don;lt be afraid to use 1.4V if needed.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> This is from the R5E Extreme OC guide:
> 
> 
> 
> R5EOCGuide.pdf 1687k .pdf file
> 
> 
> also, adjusting VCCIN using TurboV in the OS when dealing with RAM is not going to be very productive. If all sticks are training properly, stick with Dram Voltage. Don;lt be afraid to use 1.4V if needed.


Thanks Jp

but now i'm trying to stabilize my memory at stock 2133mhz..

I try 2133mhz 16-16-16-36 2T 1.300v & 1.100v cache at stock clock and different SA from 0.900v to 1.100v but nothing help same error all the time



I think i need to test each stick individually to make sure its not my memory, I try Yesterday 2 stick each time but pass 50% HCI without any tweak so I doubt its the IMC on my cpu


----------



## doza

i am really puzzled about this, i was stable at 1.150v at 4.2ghz for a while and anything below i would start to have unstable sistem.
had 1.150v and 1.920v(manual) vccin, now if i leave vccin on auto it will give me 1.920v same as before but now i tried vcore at 1.130v and it was stable.
testing now 1.120vcore and i'm pretty sure it is alsow stable,just need to give it a few more hours of test just to be sure.

i'm going for the lowest voltage possible at 4.2ghz for cooler temps and power draw, now i dont know am i getting more from lowering vcore (1.150v and less) or lovering vccin from 1.920v?


----------



## moorhen2

Have you tried the XMP for your kit, I thought your ram was 2400, why are you running 2133, ??


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moorhen2*
> 
> Have you tried the XMP for your kit, I thought your ram was 2400, why are you running 2133, ??


XMP is even worse.. sometime windows see 24gb or 28gb only and drop error in HCI very fast..


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> XMP is even worse.. sometime windows see 24gb or 28gb only and drop error in HCI very fast..


Have you tried more training voltage, like jpmboy suggested, don't be afraid to go higher.


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doza*
> 
> i am really puzzled about this, i was stable at 1.150v at 4.2ghz for a while and anything below i would start to have unstable sistem.
> had 1.150v and 1.920v(manual) vccin, now if i leave vccin on auto it will give me 1.920v same as before but now i tried vcore at 1.130v and it was stable.
> testing now 1.120vcore and i'm pretty sure it is alsow stable,just need to give it a few more hours of test just to be sure.
> 
> i'm going for the lowest voltage possible at 4.2ghz for cooler temps and power draw, now i dont know am i getting more from lowering vcore (1.150v and less) or lovering vccin from 1.920v?


You can try lowering both, but input voltage will effect LLC as well.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moorhen2*
> 
> Have you tried more training voltage, like jpmboy suggested, don't be afraid to go higher.


training voltage = memory voltage or I miss something ?


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> training voltage = memory voltage or I miss something ?


Training voltage is the boot voltage, then theres the eventual voltage that kicks in after booting. There is another voltage setting in the memory section of bios for that setting.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moorhen2*
> 
> Training voltage is the boot voltage, then theres the eventual voltage that kicks in after booting. There is another voltage setting in the memory section of bios for that setting.


But that should help to boot only or ? I don't have a boot problem but I will try it now and report back..


----------



## moorhen2

Just trying to get you sorted, you might need more boot voltage and SA voltage to get all your sticks recognised at boot using xmp.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moorhen2*
> 
> Just trying to get you sorted, you might need more boot voltage and SA voltage to get all your sticks recognised at boot using xmp.


Understand you now, I will test each stick now to make sure its not my memory kit the problem.. will report back


----------



## doza

delete


----------



## stephen427

Hello I have not been overclocking since awhile but there was a problem with my system stability for some weeks now.. Random hangs where audio makes static noice through headphones aswel and boot issues(not always) but im pretty sure this due to my ram somehow was not stable anymore at 2666 speeds, I figured I needed higher system agent input ( VCSSA @ 1.05 ) Im rerunning my system now but ive noticed something strange and im wondering if you guys could explain this.. see picture









Left side is what is now, And right side picture is how it used to be. 0.10mhz off clock? FSB ratio is 99.8 instead of 100.???



This was not before at all this happend today im pretty sure, however I did not touch anything beside System Agent Voltage(VCSSA) and well.. VCCIO ( was trying to figure out if this was VCSSA.. which it is not beceuse its system input voltage..( I wanted to give it 1.05V but made a mistake and it went 1.500V for 10 seconds.. I did not reboot however )

Now during stress test and ingame this does same clock speed very strange also notice how ram speed is 2661 instead of 2667. Any clues guys?

And yes ive tried setting my system agent voltage at where it was before it stays the same :S
If this does not matter to overal stability then I wont really care much im running tests now as we speak.. I wont need help thought only this im concerned about it.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Testing each stick individually now and 2 stick pass 100% HCI at Stock XMP 2400 CL16 1.20v.. now testing the rest

Now just want to make its not the Over tight cpu block my problem.. I read many about that but all of them talk about memory error without boot while my one boot just fine.. its no related issue right ?


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Testing each stick individually now and 2 stick pass 100% HCI at Stock XMP 2400 CL16 1.20v.. now testing the rest
> 
> Now just want to make its not the Over tight cpu block my problem.. I read many about that but all of them talk about memory error without boot while my one boot just fine.. its no related issue right ?


I take it your testing each stick in the same slot, might be a good idea to test in each slot that you normally populate, to make sure you don't have a dodgy slot, time consuming I know, but worth the hassle in the long run.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moorhen2*
> 
> I take it your testing each stick in the same slot, might be a good idea to test in each slot that you normally populate, to make sure you don't have a dodgy slot, time consuming I know, but worth the hassle in the long run.


Okay first 3 stick pass 120% HCI @XMP without problem,last stick pass 120% at stock 2133mhz but drop an error at XMP.. lol sound one stick isn't stable at XMP profile...

Now testing 2 stick as 16GB dual channel XMP profile... the problem I can't RMA from here.. the shipping cost to USA is 80$


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stephen427*
> 
> Hello I have not been overclocking since awhile but there was a problem with my system stability for some weeks now.. Random hangs where audio makes static noice through headphones aswel and boot issues(not always) but im pretty sure this due to my ram somehow was not stable anymore at 2666 speeds, I figured I needed higher system agent input ( VCSSA @ 1.05 ) Im rerunning my system now but ive noticed something strange and im wondering if you guys could explain this.. see picture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Left side is what is now, And right side picture is how it used to be. 0.10mhz off clock? FSB ratio is 99.8 instead of 100.???
> 
> 
> 
> This was not before at all this happend today im pretty sure, however I did not touch anything beside System Input Voltage(VCSSA) and well.. VCCIO ( was trying to figure out if this was VCSSA.. which it is not beceuse its system input voltage..( I wanted to give it 1.05V but made a mistake and it went 1.500V for 10 seconds.. I did not reboot however )
> 
> Now during stress test and ingame this does same clock speed very strange also notice how ram speed is 2661 instead of 2667. Any clues guys?
> 
> And yes ive tried setting my system agent voltage at where it was before it stays the same :S
> If this does not matter to overal stability then I wont really care much im running tests now as we speak.. I wont need help thought only this im concerned about it.


The BCLK at stock settings can deviate a little. This is actually by design to reduce potential EMF interference or something for use near other potentially sensitive equipment. Try disabling spread spectrum in BIOS.


----------



## HeinrichHimmler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Okay first 3 stick pass 120% HCI @XMP without problem,last stick pass 120% at stock 2133mhz but drop an error at XMP.. lol sound one stick isn't stable at XMP profile...
> 
> Now testing 2 stick as 16GB dual channel XMP profile... the problem I can't RMA from here.. the shipping cost to USA is 80$


Ship it from Israel to US.Most likely will be free.


----------



## stephen427

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> The BCLK at stock settings can deviate a little. This is actually by design to reduce potential EMF interference or something for use near other potentially sensitive equipment. Try disabling spread spectrum in BIOS.


REP+ , thanks man. I did not realise I changed this.. Its gone now magic







My boot issues seems to be fixed with some extra VCSSA if only I did this before.. I was to lazy to fix it for months as I didnt know VCSSA is actaully system agent offset on the X99 sabertooth(I doubt its on all mobo's). anyway so far its still stable and no boot issues like before.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeinrichHimmler*
> 
> Ship it from Israel to US.Most likely will be free.


Good idea but i'm from jordan not Israel


----------



## HeinrichHimmler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Good idea but i'm from jordan not Israel


I read your location.Sneak in old Palestine.Ship ram and run for the border.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeinrichHimmler*
> 
> I read your location.Sneak in old Palestine.Ship ram and run for the border.


I hope that work.. but Jordan is different than Palestine and Israel .. I have the fix for all of this


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> I hope that work.. but Jordan is different than Palestine and Israel .. I have the fix for all of this


i have family that lives in Amman. pretty cool man. ive been to Jordan 6 or 7 times in my life. Actually went to school for a year in Zarka to learn arabic when i was younger. Currently live in the USA. but im Palestinian =)


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> i have family that lives in Amman. pretty cool man. ive been to Jordan 6 or 7 times in my life. Actually went to school for a year in Zarka to learn arabic when i was younger. Currently live in the USA. but im Palestinian =)


Oops good to know that my friend, I'm from Irbid


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Oops good to know that my friend, I'm from Irbid


Awesome... i Know i big family out in irbid.. Last name khalaf. good people.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> Awesome... i Know i big family out in irbid.. Last name khalaf. good people.


Your Arabic is very good! and yes that a big family here.. my last name is Al-sari I'm sure you can read that


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Thanks Jp
> 
> but now i'm trying to stabilize my memory at stock 2133mhz..
> 
> I try 2133mhz 16-16-16-36 2T 1.300v & 1.100v cache at stock clock and different SA from 0.900v to 1.100v but nothing help same error all the time
> 
> 
> 
> I think i need to test each stick individually to make sure its not my memory, I try Yesterday 2 stick each time but pass 50% HCI without any tweak so I doubt its the IMC on my cpu


If you completely reset the system... clrcmos, will the ram pass Windows memory diagnostic?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> But that should help to boot only or ? I don't have a boot problem but I will try it now and report back..


Dropping a stick (24GB) is a ram training problem, assuming it is not a bad stick or channel. You can run the rig with a single stick (check the manual for the proper slot to use). Testing multiple stick will be come a combinatorial problem.


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Your Arabic is very good! and yes that a big family here.. my last name is Al-sari I'm sure you can read that


Marhaba feek habibi.


----------



## cookiesowns

Use GSAT for better isolation from cache/IMC sub system.

Also SA tweaking in OS isn't going to help you. Since if your ram trains borderline any minute variations will cause it to error out.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> If you completely reset the system... clrcmos, will the ram pass Windows memory diagnostic?
> Dropping a stick (24GB) is a ram training problem, assuming it is not a bad stick or channel. You can run the rig with a single stick (check the manual for the proper slot to use). Testing multiple stick will be come a combinatorial problem.


I just spend 3h testing each stick alone.. one of the stick pass HCI at stock but give an error at XMP profile.. Now I'm using 2 stick at XMP without any tweak and everything fine no error.. Its a bad stick








Quote:


> Marhaba feek habibi.


100% Arabic language here.. Ahleeen









Quote:


> Use GSAT for better isolation from cache/IMC sub system.
> 
> Also SA tweaking in OS isn't going to help you. Since if your ram trains borderline any minute variations will cause it to error out.


good to know that, but its an bad stick... I will change the kit for the 4th time..lol but this time with Gskill ..


----------



## Jpmboy

yeah - seems like a bad stick.


----------



## lilchronic

Picked up a new 32gb kit of trident Z 3200Mhz CL14. Works great on x99, though i haven't tested for full stability with HCI memtest. Got it up to 3400Mhz CL14 so far.
It's really 8GB x4 they marked it wrong.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232207


----------



## spin5000

5930k @ 4.5 GHz stable all day, every day no matter the benchmark, stress test, or game...BUT...

When I use SLI though, the PC becomes very prone to doing a random, sudden reboot. It did this with 5 different 780 Tis (2x SLI, I just used 5 different ones as I buy and sell often) and has now done it with 3 different 970s including my current setup which consists of two fantastic Gigabyte G1 Gaming 970s. It does it also on 100% stock GPU clocks. Once I set my MB/CPU back to default, then the problem does not happen (even with both GPUs @ 1538 MHz core, 7800 MHz mem). I don't know what to do... Temps are fantastic as I have a fantastic cooling solution for my PC as-well as case overall and my PSU is fantastic as-well (Antec HCP-1200W which is apparently very overbuilt and underrated by Antec). The memory has passed all sorts of memory tests including GoldMem full/payed edition (apparently one of the best tests) and HCI Memtest all the way to beyond 1,000% on all 12 instances (1 per thread) and also on all 18 instances (1.5 per thread).

MB is the ASRock X99X Killer Fatality. The problem has presented itself with three different MB BIOSs although I have yet to try the most recent one which just came out a few weeks ago.

I really would like to solve this once and for all and need help.

Again, in single GPU mode, the overclocked CPU can pass absolutely every and any test. Prime95, wPrime, Cinebench, x264 bench, Realbench (all tests including the combined one and the stress tester), hours and hours of 64-player Battlefield 3 and 4, 3D Mark for hours and hours, Unigine Valley and Heaven, the list goes on... But as soon as SLI is introduced, the reboot issue with the CPU @ overclocked settings happens often even in not so demanding games and I therefore need to set my CPU/MB back to default speeds and then the problem goes away and SLI works great.


----------



## sperson1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spin5000*
> 
> 5930k @ 4.5 GHz stable all day, every day no matter the benchmark, stress test, or game...BUT...
> 
> When I use SLI though, the PC becomes very prone to doing a random, sudden reboot. It did this with 5 different 780 Tis (2x SLI, I just used 5 different ones as I buy and sell often) and has now done it with 3 different 970s including my current setup which consists of two fantastic Gigabyte G1 Gaming 970s. It does it also on 100% stock GPU clocks. Once I set my MB/CPU back to default, then the problem does not happen (even with both GPUs @ 1538 MHz core, 7800 MHz mem). I don't know what to do... Temps are fantastic as I have a fantastic cooling solution for my PC as-well as case overall and my PSU is fantastic as-well (Antec HCP-1200W which is apparently very overbuilt and underrated by Antec). The memory has passed all sorts of memory tests including GoldMem full/payed edition (apparently one of the best tests) and HCI Memtest all the way to beyond 1,000% on all 12 instances (1 per thread) and also on all 18 instances (1.5 per thread).
> 
> MB is the ASRock X99X Killer Fatality. The problem has presented itself with three different MB BIOSs although I have yet to try the most recent one which just came out a few weeks ago.
> 
> I really would like to solve this once and for all and need help.
> 
> Again, in single GPU mode, the overclocked CPU can pass absolutely every and any test. Prime95, wPrime, Cinebench, x264 bench, Realbench (all tests including the combined one and the stress tester), hours and hours of 64-player Battlefield 3 and 4, 3D Mark for hours and hours, Unigine Valley and Heaven, the list goes on... But as soon as SLI is introduced, the reboot issue with the CPU @ overclocked settings happens often even in not so demanding games and I therefore need to set my CPU/MB back to default speeds and then the problem goes away and SLI works great.


I am not as smart as alot of guys in here but from what you said and it only happens when you OC the cpu and sound like a power issue I hope someone else can jump in and give some advice on the matter I mean you have tried different parts maybe try a different power supply


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spin5000*
> 
> 5930k @ 4.5 GHz stable all day, every day no matter the benchmark, stress test, or game...BUT...
> 
> When I use SLI though, the PC becomes very prone to doing a random, sudden reboot. It did this with 5 different 780 Tis (2x SLI, I just used 5 different ones as I buy and sell often) and has now done it with 3 different 970s including my current setup which consists of two fantastic Gigabyte G1 Gaming 970s. It does it also on 100% stock GPU clocks. Once I set my MB/CPU back to default, then the problem does not happen (even with both GPUs @ 1538 MHz core, 7800 MHz mem). I don't know what to do... Temps are fantastic as I have a fantastic cooling solution for my PC as-well as case overall and my PSU is fantastic as-well (Antec HCP-1200W which is apparently very overbuilt and underrated by Antec). The memory has passed all sorts of memory tests including GoldMem full/payed edition (apparently one of the best tests) and HCI Memtest all the way to beyond 1,000% on all 12 instances (1 per thread) and also on all 18 instances (1.5 per thread).
> 
> MB is the ASRock X99X Killer Fatality. The problem has presented itself with three different MB BIOSs although I have yet to try the most recent one which just came out a few weeks ago.
> 
> I really would like to solve this once and for all and need help.
> 
> Again, in single GPU mode, the overclocked CPU can pass absolutely every and any test. Prime95, wPrime, Cinebench, x264 bench, Realbench (all tests including the combined one and the stress tester), hours and hours of 64-player Battlefield 3 and 4, 3D Mark for hours and hours, Unigine Valley and Heaven, the list goes on... But as soon as SLI is introduced, the reboot issue with the CPU @ overclocked settings happens often even in not so demanding games and I therefore need to set my CPU/MB back to default speeds and then the problem goes away and SLI works great.


As that PSU is non modular I'm assuming both cards are setup correctly to run on separate 12v rails, however double check the documentation. As you seem to go through GPUs pretty quickly I'd maybe suggest trying a new power supply or correctly test the your current one.


----------



## inedenimadam

Is Aida64 (cache only) still the best way to test a cache overclock? How long?


----------



## Kimir

I do 6h of cache only then again, cache+cpu+fpu just because. See my previous 3200 ram setting, cache only wasn't failing that quickly but the whole thing together catch the instability.


----------



## Silent Scone

It likely would with FPU, not to mention continual hammering for 6 hours at a time is probably not great preservation...IMO


----------



## devilhead

Today i have ordered ram ---> G.Skill Ripjaws V Black DDR4 PC28800/3600MHz CL17 4x4GB (F4-3600C17Q-16GVK)
will see how my 5960X can handle it







it was not bad price 200eur.


----------



## Frankz

Hey guys, it's been nearly a year since I last checked this thread x.x, been running my PC on 2 stable profiles for the past year without any issues. I upgraded to Windows 10 Pro a couple days ago & I decided to update the BIOS aswell, which was on v1001 to 1801.
Did you guys see any obvious stability improvements(since each BIOS version was basicly just that) over the year with all these BIOS updates? And when it comes to voltages, do you think I could try pushing for slightly lower voltages?

I'm currently at 4.6Ghz, 1.3125v and would love to try and get it fully stable at 1.3v but last time it just wouldn't pass the 8hr stress test Realbench unless I bumped it up to 1.3125v


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devilhead*
> 
> Today i have ordered ram ---> G.Skill Ripjaws V Black DDR4 PC28800/3600MHz CL17 4x4GB (F4-3600C17Q-16GVK)
> will see how my 5960X can handle it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it was not bad price 200eur.


You may have been better off going for an older certified 3333/3400 kit but let us know how you get on with your godlike CPU


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> It likely would with FPU, not to mention continual hammering for 6 hours at a time is probably not great preservation...IMO


How could it be FPU since it's fine w/ ram at 2666, huh.

yeah 3600 on x99, must have a superb IMC to do that, 3600c17 could be d-die, should have gone with 3600c16 or the 3200c14 that are b-die for sure. lilchronic have those running fine on x99 I've seen.


----------



## devilhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> You may have been better off going for an older certified 3333/3400 kit but let us know how you get on with your godlike CPU


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> How could it be FPU since it's fine w/ ram at 2666, huh.
> 
> yeah 3600 on x99, must have a superb IMC to do that, 3600c17 could be d-die, should have gone with 3600c16 or the 3200c14 that are b-die for sure. lilchronic have those running fine on x99 I've seen.


my old 3000 kit can do 3200mhz 14-15-15-35 at 1.43v







(can do and 3333mhz16-16-16-36 but already need some tweaking, didn't tested with this cpu)
will see how it goes with 3600mhz, just i don't love to go over 1.4v daily


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> How could it be FPU since it's fine w/ ram at 2666, huh.
> 
> yeah 3600 on x99, must have a superb IMC to do that, 3600c17 could be d-die, should have gone with 3600c16 or the 3200c14 that are b-die for sure. lilchronic have those running fine on x99 I've seen.


Did you consider trying to run the system memory and cache test isolated for 6 hours to see if you could replicate the same failure at 3200. It's entirely up to you whether you feel running AIDA's FPU routines are a valid level of stability in conjunction with your daily workload


----------



## Kimir

Oh yeah I did a 6h GSAT test with the ram at 3200 to make sure it wasn't the memory that was giving me trouble, it finished with no errors.
Didn't do cache alone after that, had other things to do.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Oh yeah I did a 6h GSAT test with the ram at 3200 to make sure it wasn't the memory that was giving me trouble, it finished with no errors.
> Didn't do cache alone after that, had other things to do.


And are you able to run the memory at 3200 with the cache at defaults?


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> And are you able to run the memory at 3200 with the cache at defaults?


cores and cache at default with ram at 3200 was ok, didn't test cores overcloked and cache at stock to be honest.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> I do 6h of cache only then again, cache+cpu+fpu just because. See my previous 3200 ram setting, cache only wasn't failing that quickly but the whole thing together catch the instability.


Thanks


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> No cache is stock at 0.850v and I try +100mv just to make sure its not the problem, while I play with SA from the TurboV software but nothing help


0.85v really sounds like SA voltage as stock cache/ring voltage on a Haswell-E is ~1.05v


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spin5000*
> 
> 5930k @ 4.5 GHz stable all day, every day no matter the benchmark, stress test, or game...BUT...
> 
> When I use SLI though, the PC becomes very prone to doing a random, sudden reboot. It did this with 5 different 780 Tis (2x SLI, I just used 5 different ones as I buy and sell often) and has now done it with 3 different 970s including my current setup which consists of two fantastic Gigabyte G1 Gaming 970s. It does it also on 100% stock GPU clocks. Once I set my MB/CPU back to default, then the problem does not happen (even with both GPUs @ 1538 MHz core, 7800 MHz mem). I don't know what to do... Temps are fantastic as I have a fantastic cooling solution for my PC as-well as case overall and my PSU is fantastic as-well (Antec HCP-1200W which is apparently very overbuilt and underrated by Antec). The memory has passed all sorts of memory tests including GoldMem full/payed edition (apparently one of the best tests) and HCI Memtest all the way to beyond 1,000% on all 12 instances (1 per thread) and also on all 18 instances (1.5 per thread).
> MB is the ASRock X99X Killer Fatality. The problem has presented itself with three different MB BIOSs although I have yet to try the most recent one which just came out a few weeks ago.
> I really would like to solve this once and for all and need help.
> Again, in single GPU mode, the overclocked CPU can pass absolutely every and any test. Prime95, wPrime, Cinebench, x264 bench, Realbench (all tests including the combined one and the stress tester), hours and hours of 64-player Battlefield 3 and 4, 3D Mark for hours and hours, Unigine Valley and Heaven, the list goes on... But as soon as SLI is introduced, the reboot issue with the CPU @ overclocked settings happens often even in not so demanding games and I therefore need to set my CPU/MB back to default speeds and then the problem goes away and SLI works great.


The symptoms you describe to me sound like a bad PSU, or tripping OCP on the the GPU voltage rail. Try a different PSU. and connect the PCIE Aux power to the mobo,


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> From my side, I have found a very nice stable 4,7GHz at 1,25Vcore.
> 
> 8 hours Asus Realbench with 16GB Ram in the test with no errors.
> 12 hours Prime95 v26.6 Blend test with no errors.
> 
> I will do a 12 hours Aida64 CPU+FPU+cache to confirm.
> 
> My settings :
> XMP disabled
> CPU ratio : fixed (Turbo boost disabled)
> Vcore = 1,25V
> Vccin = Auto (=1,92v)
> Vring = 1,1V
> Ram voltage = 1,35V
> All others on Auto
> 
> Core overclock => 4,7GHz=47x100
> Ram overclock => 3200MHz 16-16-15-35-300 1T
> Uncore overclock => 3,9GHz=39x100
> 
> I will post screenshots of stress tests on next week.


I installed Windows 10 Professional x64 over my Windows 7 Uultimate x64 on last Sunday.
Works great.

I decided to restart all my overclock tests and I succeeded in stabilize again my i7-5930K at 4,7GHz at Vcore=1,25V.

Main BIOS settings:
CPU core => 47 x 100
Uncore Defaut => 3GHz
RAM => 2666MHz
Timings and CR : 16-16-15-35-300-1T
Vcore=1,25V
Vring=Auto
Vccin=Auto
Vram=1,35V
Intel C-State => Auto
Support C1E => Disabled
EIST => Enabled
Mode Turbo => Enabled
Enhanced Turbo => Auto

I don't overclock Uncore because it seems very difficult to do it on my rig, even with CPU core at stock. In fact, I don't care about Uncore....I prefer to keep a rock-solid 4,7GHz Core at 1,25Vcore (My machine is mainly dedicated to gaming).

I passed successfully 8 hours of ROG RealBench stress test at 16GB RAM


I passed successfully 12 hours Aida64 Extreme Edition v5.60.3700 stress test "CPU+FPU+Cache+memory+GPU"


I passed successfully 1 hour Aida64 Extreme Edition v5.60.3700 stress test "FPU" (Stopped after 1 hour because of too high temps for longer test according to me).


I calibrated my Core DTS at idle according to the procedure in following link :
http://www.tomshardware.co.uk/forum/id-1800828/intel-temperature-guide.html (Section 14 - Thermal Testing @ Idle)

You have also the same here :
https://www.techpowerup.com/realtemp/docs.php (Section "Calibration").

it is really important to do it in order to be quite sure your idle temps and full load temps are accurate.

After 10minutes of Prime95 v26.6 build 3 Small FFT's, the hottest core is at 72°C and average temperature on the 6 cores is 66°C (Everything measurded at 22°c ambiant temperature)



Why did I use Prime95 v26.6 build 3 Small FFT's for load temperature tests ?

Read this link and particularly "section 13 - Thermal Testing @ 100% Workload" :
http://www.tomshardware.co.uk/forum/id-1800828/intel-temperature-guide.html


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> It likely would with FPU, not to mention continual hammering for 6 hours at a time is probably not great preservation...IMO


6 hours of cache is safe, however? I don't even bother with FPU any more because I don't need to use my rig as a space heater.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> I installed Windows 10 Professional x64 over my Windows 7 Uultimate x64 on last Sunday.
> Works great.
> 
> I decided to restart all my overclock tests and I succeeded in stabilize again my i7-5930K at 4,7GHz at Vcore=1,25V.


Nice clocks, make sure to test it with real world apps too. Also consider putting spoiler tags around those


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



huge


images. You can also upload those to the OCN servers by clicking the image icon on the posting box place.


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> 0.85v really sounds like SA voltage as stock cache/ring voltage on a Haswell-E is ~1.05v


Cache voltage on mine's 0.76v at idle and 0.906v under full load, that's with the cache multi set to x33. I know because I'm playing around within upping the cache/ring multi. I'll take what I can get with an extra 100mv on offset.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> 6 hours of cache is safe, however? I don't even bother with FPU any more because I don't need to use my rig as a space heater.
> Nice clocks, make sure to test it with real world apps too. Also consider putting spoiler tags around those
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> huge
> 
> 
> images. You can also upload those to the OCN servers by clicking the image icon on the posting box place.


Depends on the set cache voltage when the test is being run. Some users have been running in excess of 1.3v uncore, honestly though I'd doubt the cache routines pull enough current to do any harm.

AIDA's FPU routines aren't as taxing as Prime however depending on the voltage being used and the amount of hours the test is run for it's probably not a great idea to subject the CPU too often. It still does not really reflect a realistic workload for majority of users either, but is not massively difficult to pass unless the stability on the OC is fairly marginal


----------



## lilchronic

8 hours of testing and only 400%


----------



## Kimir

Yeah it takes awhile with more than 16GB xD.
This kit is finally listed here on one of the retailer, expected in... 15+ days, rofl.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> 8 hours of testing and only 400%


With 32GB, you gotta use GSAT... HCI takes geologic time to complete laps.

btw - looks like a great kit... and only $250?
what Vdimm for 3200c14?


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> With 32GB, you gotta use GSAT... HCI takes geologic time to complete laps.


What is GSAT?

SS


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssiperko*
> 
> What is GSAT?
> 
> SS


google stressapptest. runs under linux.
last page: https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Bz2VRRbLPrZnMXBnOXRWeVlHcHM/view

takes 1 (or more) hours.


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> google stressapptest. runs under linux.
> last page: https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Bz2VRRbLPrZnMXBnOXRWeVlHcHM/view
> 
> takes 1 (or more) hours.


Ahhhhh yes. I saw that's the recommended test over at the ROG forum.

Thanks .... again!










I'm just gonna start calling ewe the *G*od *O*f *U*seful *K*nowledge!!!!









SS


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssiperko*
> 
> Ahhhhh yes. I saw that's the recommended test over at the ROG forum.
> 
> Thanks .... again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just gonna start calling ewe the *G*od *O*f *U*seful *K*nowledge!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SS


nah, that's not it... maybe I was squeaking loud back in April trying to test 32GB with HCI.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> With 32GB, you gotta use GSAT... HCI takes geologic time to complete laps.
> 
> btw - looks like a great kit... and only $250?
> what Vdimm for 3200c14?


That is at 1.35v vdimm. it also runs 3400Mhz cl 14 with 1.35v. just havent tried stress testing it yet. Think ill finally try out the GSAT.

289.9 on newegg for the trident z. 250 was the price of my last kit of 16GB 3000Mhz cl15 which only cost 125$ on newegg now.


----------



## Kimir

Yeah GSAT is really handy, I'm glad I made an SSD with it, I even use it at work from time to time.
@lilchronic, are the secondary timing on auto in there or you've already tightened some?
I'd try some smexy Trident Z, not disappointed at all in my Predator MFR, but those samsung based TridentZ are tempting... not for the 400€ they are shown "available soon" here, I guess the price will be set right when they are actually available over here.


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> nah, that's not it... maybe I was squeaking loud back in April trying to test 32GB with HCI.


OK .... Mr Modest ---- I'm thee who knows not the knowledge I may have but are smart enough to ask you.









This place has me running down a different hallway everyday ...... the only thing I find consistent is running into you, Scone, Kimir and a couple others every time a turn the corner.
















SS


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Yeah GSAT is really handy, I'm glad I made an SSD with it, I even use it at work from time to time.
> @lilchronic, are the secondary timing on auto in there or you've already tightened some?
> I'd try some smexy Trident Z, not disappointed at all in my Predator MFR, but those samsung based TridentZ are tempting... not for the 400€ they are shown "available soon" here, I guess the price will be set right when they are actually available over here.


Yeah i tightened the secondary timings a little, tertiary timings are all auto.

newegg still has them marked wrong

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232207


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> That is at 1.35v vdimm. it also runs 3400Mhz cl 14 with 1.35v. just havent tried stress testing it yet. Think ill finally try out the GSAT.
> 
> 289.9 on newegg for the trident z. 250 was the price of my last kit of 16GB 3000Mhz cl15 which only cost 125$ on newegg now.


*THESE* ?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssiperko*
> 
> OK .... Mr Modest ---- I'm thee who knows not the knowledge I may have but are smart enough to ask you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This place has me running down a different hallway everyday ...... the only thing I find consistent is running into you, Scone, Kimir and a couple others every time a turn the corner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SS


lol - remember brits like scone are on the wrong side of the road.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> *THESE* ?
> lol - remember brits like scone are on the wrong side of the road.


THESE

or check my post right above yours


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Yeah i tightened the secondary timings a little, tertiary timings are all auto.
> 
> newegg still has them marked wrong
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232207


roger; damn you guys getting them before us (EU)...
here that's the price (inc. vat) http://www.ldlc.com/fiche/PB00201602.html
Who wanna try 4x16GB 3200c14 on x99? That's something for Praz right there. Funny is that they have the RipJ V in black and red with the same chip for less. You gotta pay for them cool heatspreader lol!


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> roger; damn you guys getting them before us (EU)...
> here that's the price (inc. vat) http://www.ldlc.com/fiche/PB00201602.html
> Who wanna try 4x16GB 3200c14 on x99? That's something for Praz right there. Funny is that they have the RipJ V in black and red with the same chip for less. You gotta pay for them cool heatspreader lol!


yeah it was 10 bucks more for the trident z over the ripjaws v. They also have that 64GB kit 3200 cl14 for like 550$ range
*HERE*


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> THESE
> 
> or check my post right above yours


yeah - just double checking that the website has them labeled incorrectly... checked gskill too.









gonna give them a try.


----------



## Kimir

Is it me or Corsair doesn't keep up anymore, they have a 4x8 3200 kit on the egg I see, but duh, 16-18-18 for $330. The price is not surprising as it's Corsair, but still not using the new B-die. Even on Corsair website, seems like the lineup didn't change in some time.


----------



## lilchronic




----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


gotta juice those and get down to c12.


----------



## Kimir

Doh! Like always, get past 3h til...


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Doh! Like always, get past 3h til...


At some point I'd start worrying about degradation caused by countless hours of stress testing at high clock speeds.

I have a new 5960X incoming, chances are pretty good it won't be as much of a potato as the last one.


----------



## Kimir

Might look like countless hours of stress testing, yet this rig have barely suffered 1/10 of what I put through my 4930k. Seriously, I power my bench table for some bench once in awhile, did few hours of gaming (Crysis 3) and the stress testing... the cpu doesn't even have 200 hours of use if I had to guess.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Oh no... not that kit. Dunno' how yours is all stable at XMP at 1.35V cause mine needs 1.4V and 1.45V to pass training. Try doing a 3 hour run of GSAT to properly check them out, but I suspect that either you're very lucky to get a kit that "just works" with X99 or G.Skill have migrated the binning process from Z170 to X99 (if that's the unlikely case, I'm angry).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Doh! Like always, get past 3h til...


If that's 3 hours, try an extra 0.03V and see if that helps. Usually there's a pattern to delayed cache instability which a tiny bit of extra voltage helps fix. For absolute reliability, I always go for 12 hours (I've had lock ups after 8 hours with extremely close to stable settings)... then again what AIDA64 takes 12 hours to do, racing around GTA V for an hour usually does the same.


----------



## Silent Scone

Or, the conditions are simply more favourable and the level of guardband is higher on the CAS14 kit over the CAS16 kit, it's been binned for a 4 DIMM board (which his is), the associated voltages are best enough tuned in.

To name but a few reasons


----------



## Desolutional

So, silicon lottery?









Mine was £200 so I'm not really complaining as I've finally got them 24/7 stable, but I wish the enthusiast stuff was not tailored towards Z170 now just cause it's easier to work with.


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Oh no... not that kit. Dunno' how yours is all stable at XMP at 1.35V cause mine needs 1.4V and 1.45V to pass training. Try doing a 3 hour run of GSAT to properly check them out, but I suspect that either you're very lucky to get a kit that "just works" with X99 or G.Skill have migrated the binning process from Z170 to X99 (if that's the unlikely case, I'm angry).
> If that's 3 hours, try an extra 0.03V and see if that helps. Usually there's a pattern to delayed cache instability which a tiny bit of extra voltage helps fix. For absolute reliability, I always go for 12 hours (I've had lock ups after 8 hours with extremely close to stable settings)... then again what AIDA64 takes 12 hours to do, racing around GTA V for an hour usually does the same.


If it's like in my previous test, adding voltage won't help, as I even left the cache offset as is and dropped down to 4.2 instead of 4.4 and it was the same. Oddly, those days it stops after 3h or so when a few days ago it was crashing way quickly (within 15mins). Heck, I'll re-sit the cpu tomorrow since the only change I physically did was loosen the cpu block screws.
I might try those 3200c14 if they get here for cheaper than what shown right now.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> So, silicon lottery?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mine was £200 so I'm not really complaining as I've finally got them 24/7 stable, but I wish the enthusiast stuff was not tailored towards Z170 now just cause it's easier to work with.


No not silicon lottery


----------



## aerotracks

Samsung B looks insane on Haswell-E

http://hwbot.org/submission/3087200_

*RTL look like he booted with C11 if I'm not mistaken

Too bad there's no availability to speak of over here in Germany.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> So, silicon lottery?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mine was £200 so I'm not really complaining as I've finally got them 24/7 stable, but I wish the enthusiast stuff was not tailored towards Z170 now *just cause it's easier to work with*.


easier? nah, just a different ceiling with the stronger IMC SKL seems to have.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> easier? nah, just a different ceiling with the stronger IMC SKL seems to have.


^^This







I think even Haswell -E's IMC is stronger than we think now that we have faster memory coming out....


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Doh! Like always, get past 3h til...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Kimir- just to humor me, have you tried this with a manual cache voltage (not offset) and min/max cache at the same value? Also. when you did the bios flashing, did you down and upgrade Intel ME?

also - is that tREFI an error in AsTC? Should be down around 11000?


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Kimir- just to humor me, have you tried this with a manual cache voltage (not offset) and min/max cache at the same value? Also. when you did the bios flashing, did you down and upgrade Intel ME?
> 
> also - is that tREFI an error in AsTC? Should be down around 11000?


I tried with manual cache voltage but not setting the min cache at the same value as max. I did try with power plan from performance (cpu from 0% to 100%) and my custom bench profile (100% all the time).
Didn't do anything with ME, but I think I installed w7 with the new bios. It's the same thing on w7, w8.1 and 10 anyway. It's v11.0.0.1146 on win7 and I didn't updated in on w8.1 so it must still be v10.0.0.1204.
Yeah I'm breaking the rule on tREFI here (what is AsTC?), I already tried with what the R5E profile set it to (11033 or 11440) but it's fine on GSAT even with 32k.
46c44c3200


(date in the picture name : 2016-01-01)


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> ^^This
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think even Haswell -E's IMC is stronger than we think now that we have faster memory coming out....


I'm holding on hope for BW-E, smaller fab may be nice if we stick to a soldered IHS.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> I tried with manual cache voltage but not setting the min cache at the same value as max. I did try with power plan from performance (cpu from 0% to 100%) and my custom bench profile (100% all the time).
> Didn't do anything with ME, but I think I installed w7 with the new bios. It's the same thing on w7, w8.1 and 10 anyway. It's v11.0.0.1146 on win7 and I didn't updated in on w8.1 so it must still be v10.0.0.1204.
> Yeah I'm breaking the rule on tREFI here *(what is AsTC?*), I already tried with what the R5E profile set it to (11033 or 11440) but it's fine on GSAT even with 32k.
> 46c44c3200
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (date in the picture name : 2016-01-01)


I thought (incorrectly) that you had flashed back and forth between 1701 and 1801... sometimes reinstalling ME can be helpful - exactly why I do not know.
Thanks for humoring me.









Asrock Timing Configurator. Why use such a long refersh interval? can cause loss of charge signal if too long I believe.


----------



## Kimir

didn't flash back and forth, we have too bios chip for that. One is 1701 and the other 1801. At least I keep all my profiles doing so.
Increasing tREFI gives performance boost, you never tried it?


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Why use such a long refersh interval? can cause loss of charge signal if too long I believe.


Performance improves as the time between refreshes increases. And yes, at very high settings you do run the risk of memory cells discharging too much (causing it to become a 0 regardless of what was there) before they can be refreshed.

This setting is pretty memory and temperature dependent. Many DRAM parts have two temperature ratings, with the higher temp rating officially usable only if TREFI is cut in half.

Also, high TREFI makes DDR3 very susceptible to row hammer attacks, though DDR4 is largely immune.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Increasing tREFI gives performance boost, you never tried it?


It does indeed increase performance as it's pausing to refresh less often. However, much past 15.6us (stock values are normally for 7.8us) is pretty hit or miss, in my experience, if you want rock solid stability. I almost always see some sort of subtle issues as I approach triple default tREFI.

I use 20800 cycles (~15.6us at 1333MHz/2666MT/s). Auto is 10400.


----------



## michael-ocn

I think adding a 100mv offset to the default cache voltage lets me up the cache multi to x38 from x33. I've been running stability tests, so far no problems. Its passed 8 hours of aida (core,cache,fpu) and another hour of aida cache only. About 2hrs worth of realbench, x265, x264 and it's been running occt for about 30 minutes so far. I want to see a few hours of occt in the bank before i call it soup.

That offset puts cache voltage at (1.000 to 1.009) when under load. So i'm running with x44 on core at 1.216v and x38 on cache at 1.009v.

That 100mv was good for 500Mhz worth of cache speed, I didn't really think it would go that far. I wonder if it'll go higher still at that voltage? x34 failed tests without the extra 100mv, but maybe that was before i switched to 'optimized' phase control?


----------



## Alpina 7

off topic, But earlier someone asked me to upload my system build. i just tried to , but when i try and launch system interrogator it freezes instantly... any ideas how i can fix this ? really weird.

NEVER MIND. FIXED


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> off topic, But earlier someone asked me to upload my system build. i just tried to , but when i try and launch system interrogator it freezes instantly... any ideas how i can fix this ? really weird.
> 
> NEVER MIND. FIXED


You can add it to your signature, there's a way to edit your sig on the 'profile' page.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> easier? nah, just a different ceiling with the stronger IMC SKL seems to have.


I find SKL is easier to work with but not for the reasons implied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> ^^This
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think even Haswell -E's IMC is stronger than we think now that we have faster memory coming out....


Beyond 3300 you'll probably find unconditionally that's not the case, especially with more than 16gb. Who knows, a few out there may well be the exception


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> Performance improves as the time between refreshes increases. And yes, at very high settings you do run the risk of memory cells discharging too much (causing it to become a 0 regardless of what was there) before they can be refreshed.
> 
> This setting is pretty memory and temperature dependent. Many DRAM parts have two temperature ratings, with the higher temp rating officially usable only if TREFI is cut in half.
> 
> Also, high TREFI makes DDR3 very susceptible to row hammer attacks, though DDR4 is largely immune


Target row refresh is a physical employment on DDR4


----------



## Desolutional

So the only effect of raising tREFI is increased heat output?


----------



## Guynumber7

New proud owner of a i7 5820k. Havent OCed it yet due to GPU issues i have discussed in my other thread

I was debating getting a 6700k over this but the 5820k was actually slightly cheaper.


----------



## Desolutional

You tried underclocking the core on the GPU? Might be a dying card as some games push the hardware more than others. Could also be a PSU issue. Don't use Furmark however; that's a nasty bit of software (like Prime95 on air cooled X99 rigs).


----------



## Guynumber7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> You tried underclocking the core on the GPU? Might be a dying card as some games push the hardware more than others. Could also be a PSU issue. Don't use Furmark however; that's a nasty bit of software (like Prime95 on air cooled X99 rigs).


It's not that dude. It's a 2 year old card I ran on an old rig and I had problems then and I still do on my new setup.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> So the only effect of raising tREFI is increased heat output?


Of course not, however for most people it may as well do as there is no real world performance value here truthfully. Increasing this value decreases the amount of refreshing as Blameless mentioned, the memory is inaccessible during the refresh. You see a lot of people blindly lowering this value in the memory threads without even reading up on what it's purpose is. Personally I keep this value left to the board


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Guynumber7*
> 
> It's not that dude. It's a 2 year old card I ran on an old rig and I had problems then and I still do on my new setup.


If you had problems on two different setups - the only variables are the components you changed. Which leads me to believe it's either a card, driver or power issue. Have you tried using DDU to remove every trace of previous drivers and re-installing the CCC (not Crimson) drivers? Try OCing the card and running games, etc. again - does it crash more quickly? I presume you're running a 750W PSU?


----------



## Guynumber7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> If you had problems on two different setups - the only variables are the components you changed. Which leads me to believe it's either a card, driver or power issue. Have you tried using DDU to remove every trace of previous drivers and re-installing the CCC (not Crimson) drivers? Try OCing the card and running games, etc. again - does it crash more quickly? I presume you're running a 750W PSU?


It's a completely new psu and Windows install dude


----------



## lilchronic

The journey begins.


----------



## Silent Scone

Let us know how you get on, that's already fairly impressive in truth. Although I would have started out with GSAT personally.


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> It does indeed increase performance as it's pausing to refresh less often. However, much past 15.6us (stock values are normally for 7.8us) is pretty hit or miss, in my experience, if you want rock solid stability. I almost always see some sort of subtle issues as I approach triple default tREFI.
> 
> I use 20800 cycles (~15.6us at 1333MHz/2666MT/s). Auto is 10400.


On auto at jedec speed it was 11440 and the asus profile was setting it at 11033.
@Jpmboy Just to humor you once more.








Did a test with fixed vcache and min/max cache fixed at 44, with tREFI at 11440 but also changed tRFC to 350 and it passed 6h of cache alone test.


Restarted and put back cache voltage to offset, min cache freq to auto and set tRFC to 300, tREFI to 22880 and started the test before leaving to work. I'll see it goes when I get home (forgot to start teamviewer).
tRFC and tREFI being the 2 thing I manually set differently from the Asus profile, I thought I try with those set differently. 270/278 and 11033/11440 failed before, so let check if tRFC could be the issue here.


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Target row refresh is a physical employment on DDR4


Yeah, TRR is why DDR4 is largely immune to row hammer and why I'm more comfortable increasing TREFI on DDR4 than with DDR3, though I did it on DDR3 anyway.

Some more info on TRR and refresh in general, for those not as familiar with the topic: http://utaharch.blogspot.com/2013/11/a-dram-refresh-tutorial.html
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Of course not, however for most people it may as well do as there is no real world performance value here truthfully


The same can be said about almost any individual timing. Doubling TREFI does very little in and of itself, but going from all AUTO or XMP settings on the secondary and tertiary timings to fully tweaked timings can most certainly be noticeable in extremely memory dependent tasks.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> On auto at jedec speed it was 11440 and the asus profile was setting it at 11033.


It's probably targeting 7.8us for whatever actual clock speed it detects or for whatever clock speed the profile was recorded with.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Restarted and put back cache voltage to offset, min cache freq to auto and set tRFC to 300, tREFI to 22880 and started the test before leaving to work. I'll see it goes when I get home (forgot to start teamviewer).
> tRFC and tREFI being the 2 thing I manually set differently from the Asus profile, I thought I try with those set differently. 270/278 and 11033/11440 failed before, so let check if tRFC could be the issue here.


I sometimes find that increasing VPP (wordline boost) voltage modestly can stabilize tweaks to these timings.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> The same can be said about almost any individual timing. Doubling TREFI does very little in and of itself, but going from all AUTO or XMP settings on the secondary and tertiary timings to fully tweaked timings can


Depends on what you consider a valid real world scenario lol.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> gotta juice those and get down to c12.


I can't find that kit anywhere lol


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> On auto at jedec speed it was 11440 and the asus profile was setting it at 11033.
> @Jpmboy Just to humor you once more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did a test with fixed vcache and min/max cache fixed at 44, with tREFI at 11440 but also changed tRFC to 350 and it passed 6h of cache alone test.
> 
> 
> Restarted and put back cache voltage to offset, min cache freq to auto and set tRFC to 300, tREFI to 22880 and started the test before leaving to work. I'll see it goes when I get home (forgot to start teamviewer).
> tRFC and tREFI being the 2 thing I manually set differently from the Asus profile, I thought I try with those set differently. 270/278 and 11033/11440 failed before, so let check if tRFC could be the issue here.


I was thinking that the AID64 cache stress fail was your ram settings...









(unless you do the math regarding refresh, auto is best when stress testing. ram timings off the BOT and stress testing are usually orthogonal aims







)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Depends on what you consider a valid real world scenario lol.
> I can't find that kit anywhere lol


got a kit incoming... was first going to try them on z170, but may have to pull my 8 trusted 3000c13 gskill sticks for this 32GB kit if it does as well.


----------



## tistou77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> The journey begins.


Good







At 1.35v ?

It's Samsung or Hynix IC ?


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tistou77*
> 
> Good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At 1.35v ?
> 
> It's Samsung or Hynix IC ?


All TridentZ are Samsung.


----------



## tistou77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> All TridentZ are Samsung.


Ok thanks









Samsung seems to be the best also on X99


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I was thinking that the AID64 cache stress fail was your ram settings...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (unless you do the math regarding refresh, auto is best when stress testing. ram timings off the BOT and stress testing are usually orthogonal aims
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> got a kit incoming... was first going to try them on z170, but may have to pull my 8 trusted 3000c13 gskill sticks for this 32GB kit if it does as well.


It may be beneficial, I was always a little put off with the amount of voltage you needed personally to get that kit stable over the 16gb kits you'd tried. I've been running CAS16 3000 4x8GB for 2 months now with the only changes being 20mv on top of cache over 4x4


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> It may be beneficial, I was always a little put off with the amount of voltage you needed personally to get that kit stable over the 16gb kits you'd tried. I've been running CAS16 3000 4x8GB for 2 months now with the only changes being 20mv on top of cache over 4x4


The 8 hynix sticks have been humming along flawlessly at 1.45V for quite some time now. VSA at only 1.02V. IMO, I think folks worry too much about VDIMM (within reason), as opposed to what VSA and VCCIO the configuration needs to behave itself.








Loosen the timings to 3000c14 and <1.4V works too.


----------



## Kimir

When you get em, let us know how they do with the 5960X.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> The 8 hynix sticks have been humming along flawlessly at 1.45V for quite some time now. VSA at only 1.02V. IMO, I think folks worry too much about VDIMM (within reason), as opposed to what VSA and VCCIO the configuration needs to behave itself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loosen the timings to 3000c14 and <1.4V works too.


Maybe I'm not recollecting right







. I remember thinking you had to add a fair amount on cache voltage and IO too, but I put it down to populating all slots. Wasn't concerned about the VDIMM







. Either way let us know how you get on with the ROG


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> The 8 hynix sticks have been humming along flawlessly at 1.45V for quite some time now.


I thought high VDIMM kills the IMC too? Up to 1.50V is possible according to Intel's spec sheets though. I've been running 1.45V training with no issues either, just some are afraid on here to go higher than 1.35V for some reason.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> I thought high VDIMM kills the IMC too? Up to 1.50V is possible according to Intel's spec sheets though. I've been running 1.45V training with no issues either, just some are afraid on here to go higher than 1.35V for some reason.


These things shouldn't really be said with masses amount of certainty but any failures under 1.5v VDIMM could likely be put down to a red herring. I wouldn't recommend going over this long term and preferably kept lower


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Maybe I'm not recollecting right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I remember thinking you had to add a fair amount on cache voltage and IO too, but I put it down to populating all slots. Wasn't concerned about the VDIMM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Either way let us know how you get on with the ROG


lol- the cache on this cpu is marginal whether running SPD or OC'd ram.








(never been above 1.3V with it tho)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> I thought high VDIMM kills the IMC too? Up to 1.50V is possible according to Intel's spec sheets though. I've been running 1.45V training with no issues either, just some are afraid on here to go higher than 1.35V for some reason.


Stresses the IMC... stresses. Kill is a 4-letter word.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Stresses the IMC... stresses. Kill is a 4-letter word.


I'll make sure to give the IMC a well deserved rest each night.









These Sammy ICs scale nicely all the way to 1.45V, almost feels as if I can be more reckless with DDR4 than DDR3.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> I thought high VDIMM kills the IMC too? Up to 1.50V is possible according to Intel's spec sheets though. I've been running 1.45V training with no issues either, just some are afraid on here to go higher than 1.35V for some reason.


From the ASUS x99-A manual:



I dont know what to believe, but I do know that my motherboard will auto up to 1.5 vDIMM. From what I understand from reading around the internet, and in my personal experience, my Hynix dont really respond to anything over 1.4...at least not @ ambient temps...might be a different story on some exotic cooling, but I probably wont ever go there.

It's overclocking, nobody is going to give us a direct and completely honest answer because of the liability incurred...


----------



## Alpina 7

I have corsair Dom platinum 3000's on my x99 build.. (C15)

anyone interested in helping me get from the stock 3000, to 3200? in lamens terms preferably lol..

im at 4250Mhz cache @ 1.25v and 4375Mhz CPU @ 1.282v

my Ram voltage is around 1.35v.

thanks in advance


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> From the ASUS x99-A manual:
> 
> I dont know what to believe, but I do know that my motherboard will auto up to 1.5 vDIMM. From what I understand from reading around the internet, and in my personal experience, my Hynix dont really respond to anything over 1.4


Knowing ASUS, someone probably mistook the number 6 on the numpad for 3. Whoops, there we go 1.35V.









1.65V is mad for 24/7 loads. The Delta would result in rapid breakdown of the IMC, surely if run for an extended period of time. People have been benching with those volts and haven't killed their chips yet. Might be something to do if you want to use up the Tuning Plan. Just make sure not to kapoot your RAM in the process







Intel states 1.50V is the absolute max in a datasheet or something, and even then they don't guarantee chip survival beyond 1.20V anyway. I think ASUS is keeping remnants of DDR3 in there. 1.65V would be fine for DDR3 if VTT was increased. On this board, VCCSA and VTT are separate things though.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> From the ASUS x99-A manual:
> 
> 
> 
> I dont know what to believe, but I do know that my motherboard will auto up to 1.5 vDIMM. From what I understand from reading around the internet, and in my personal experience, my Hynix dont really respond to anything over 1.4...at least not @ ambient temps...might be a different story on some exotic cooling, but I probably wont ever go there.
> 
> It's overclocking, nobody is going to give us a direct and completely honest answer because of the liability incurred...


here's a direct and completely honest answer (and this is not safevoltage.net - right?)... There is no safe voltage above the component mfr's recommended voltage when using an mfr manual as the context.









"smoke 'em if you got 'em"








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> I have corsair Dom platinum 3000's on my x99 build.. (C15)
> anyone interested in helping me get from the stock 3000, to 3200? in lamens terms preferably lol..
> im at 4250Mhz cache @ 1.25v and 4375Mhz CPU @ 1.282v
> my Ram voltage is around 1.35v.
> thanks in advance


what kit? 4x4GB? Hynix?
clrcmos, work out a strap 100 stable setting for your core with the cache and ram on auto everything (SPD), then set 3200 c16-18-18-44-1T and 1.375V vdimm. if it fails to post increase vdimm to 1.4V. Should work for a 4x4GB 3000c15 hynix kit.


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> here's a direct and completely honest answer (and this is not safevoltage.net - right?)... There is no safe voltage above the component mfr's recommended voltage when using an mfr manual as the context.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "smoke 'em if you got 'em"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what kit? 4x4GB? Hynix?
> clrcmos, work out a strap 100 stable setting for your core with the cache and ram on auto everything (SPD), then set 3200 c16-18-18-44-1T and 1.375V vdimm. if it fails to post increase vdimm to 1.4V. Should work for a 4x4GB 3000c15 hynix kit.


Ok i can do this...

Samsung, 4x4


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> Ok i can do this...
> 
> Samsung, 4x4


Also set POST voltage to 1.45V, DS Sammies here and no issues for a month. Eventual can be 1.40V if needed. Helps give it that extra push for training.


----------



## inedenimadam

Anybody got tight 2nd timings I can look at for 3200C16? just want to know what ballpark I should be aiming for.

Currently 3200 16-16-16-39-1 @1.29 with nothing touched below.


----------



## HeinrichHimmler

If you recall most ES ram was set at 1.5v.Prior to x99 launch..Something changed.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Anybody got tight 2nd timings I can look at for 3200C16? just want to know what ballpark I should be aiming for.
> 
> Currently 3200 16-16-16-39-1 @1.29 with nothing touched below.



tFAW can be lowered to 16.


----------



## lilchronic

Well i tried linuxmint and stressapptest but i couldn't figure out how to show what my ram speed was at and also couldn't figure out how to take a screen shot.







i never used linux before and got some more learning to do.
3400Mhz CL14 @1.37v


----------



## Kimir

take a screenshot by pressing print screen on keyboard.








You'll see an animation like flash, go into your doc and images, put them up on a fat32 usb key to see them on windows.


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> 1.65V is mad for 24/7 loads. The Delta would result in rapid breakdown of the IMC, surely if run for an extended period of time. People have been benching with those volts and haven't killed their chips yet. Might be something to do if you want to use up the Tuning Plan. Just make sure not to kapoot your RAM in the process
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intel states 1.50V is the absolute max in a datasheet or something, and even then they don't guarantee chip survival beyond 1.20V anyway. I think ASUS is keeping remnants of DDR3 in there. 1.65V would be fine for DDR3 if VTT was increased. On this board, VCCSA and VTT are separate things though.


There is no such thing as rapid breakdown of the IMC caused by VDIMM. My 5960X after 13 months was just as fine as on day one while running any VDIMM my memory would scale to while benching / 1.65V for daily use. Don't misinform people...
VTT can be kept at 1.05V for any kind of memory overclocking I've done no matter which VDIMM.


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Well i tried linuxmint and stressapptest but i couldn't figure out how to show what my ram speed was at and also couldn't figure out how to take a screen shot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i never used linux before and got some more learning to do.


I'm in the same boat. Kimir's screenshots shows CPU-Z and a RealTemp'ish sort of analog, CPU-G and XSensors. That XSensors tool looks nicer than the pSensors tool that Ive been using for linux. I don't know what cmd puts that that "Memory Device" output in the terminal window.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> 
> 
> (date in the picture name : 2016-01-01)


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Well i tried linuxmint and stressapptest but i couldn't figure out how to show what my ram speed was at and also couldn't figure out how to take a screen shot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i never used linux before and got some more learning to do.
> 3400Mhz CL14 @1.37v
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


crazy good. 3400c14. what's the aid64 bandwidth say compared to what you were using previously.

nice how ddr4 prices have become reasonable... lol, after I have bought 3 kits.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> crazy good. 3400c14. what's the aid64 bandwidth say compared to what you were using previously.
> 
> nice how ddr4 prices have become reasonable... lol, after I have bought 3 kits.


pretty good
Samsung


Hynix


Best comparison i could find


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Well i tried linuxmint and stressapptest but i couldn't figure out how to show what my ram speed was at and also couldn't figure out how to take a screen shot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i never used linux before and got some more learning to do.


There's a "screenshot" app in the Start menu.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> There's a "screenshot" app in the Start menu.


I didn't last long on linux. Installed it, Ran the stress app test and back to windows 10. I will try it again some other time and would like to know what the command is to get the memory monitoring tab as well. @Kimir


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> I didn't last long on linux. Installed it, Ran the stress app test and back to windows 10. I will try it again some other time and would like to know what the command is to get the memory monitoring tab as well.


Hello

From a command prompt:

sudo dmidecode type 17


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> I didn't last long on linux. Installed it, Ran the stress app test and back to windows 10. I will try it again some other time and would like to know what the command is to get the memory monitoring tab as well. @Kimir


I'm not so sure windows is going to remain the gaming platform of choice for too many more years. I think Vulkan has a lot going for it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> From a command prompt:
> 
> sudo dmidecode type 17


Thnx!

Linux is so funny... as if I'm ever going to remember dmidecode type 17









There's tons of information available in the /proc too. Probably various clock speeds can be dug up in there, but "cat /proc/meminfo" doesn't show that kind of meminfo.

http://www.tldp.org/LDP/Linux-Filesystem-Hierarchy/html/proc.html


----------



## michael-ocn

About linux... tried to listen to some radioparadise.com and discovered that sound output no longer works... bah... it definitely was working before... oh well, i'm back to the devil that i know in windows and some nice tunes.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Guys anyone playing BF3 multiplayer on x99 rig ? I have an big problem here.. I'm playing at Low setting 1080p my fps stable at 200 most time but after playing 10m my fps start drop in a constant way from 200 to 190 then from 200 to 180 that give me a stutter and not a smooth gameplay









I tried stock clock and 4.5ghz the later give a better fps but there is a fps drop, new SSD new OS no Antivirus no gpu OC nothing help.. this drive me crazy to change the whole rig to 6700k + z170


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Guys anyone playing BF3 multiplayer on x99 rig ? I have an big problem here.. I'm playing at Low setting 1080p my fps stable at 200 most time but after playing 10m my fps start drop in a constant way from 200 to 190 then from 200 to 180 that give me a stutter and not a smooth gameplay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried stock clock and 4.5ghz the later give a better fps but there is a fps drop, new SSD new OS no Antivirus no gpu OC nothing help.. this drive me crazy to change the whole rig to 6700k + z170


I feel bad for you mate, you've been trying for so long to get a stable X99 setup.

I'm not having any trouble with Battlefield 3, but I'm only using [email protected], ram at stock XMP profile (2666Mhz).
Could it be your current GTX970, you've already had one doing similar in the past, it could be fault too.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> I feel bad for you mate, you've been trying for so long to get a stable X99 setup.
> 
> I'm not having any trouble with Battlefield 3, but I'm only using [email protected], ram at stock XMP profile (2666Mhz).
> Could it be your current GTX970, you've already had one doing similar in the past, it could be fault too.


Thanks mate.

You play bf3 with Vsync on or off ? mine off as i prefer 200fps to avoid input lag.. the stutter start after 15 to 30m in game







the game on SSD and I set the paging file to fixed amount which 16GB= main memory.. but nothing help

my GTX 970 is brand new, its 2 month old only.. both my old 970s die on me for no reason..


----------



## JunkaDK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Thanks mate.
> 
> You play bf3 with Vsync on or off ? mine off as i prefer 200fps to avoid input lag.. the stutter start after 15 to 30m in game
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the game on SSD and I set the paging file to fixed amount which 16GB= main memory.. but nothing help
> 
> my GTX 970 is brand new, its 2 month old only.. both my old 970s die on me for no reason..


I play on a x99 rig aswell, but never seen any stutter like you describe.. i am using Vsync though. Will try without later to see what happens ( R9 Fury STRIX)


----------



## xarot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Thanks mate.
> 
> You play bf3 with Vsync on or off ? mine off as i prefer 200fps to avoid input lag.. the stutter start after 15 to 30m in game
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the game on SSD and I set the paging file to fixed amount which 16GB= main memory.. but nothing help
> 
> my GTX 970 is brand new, its 2 month old only.. both my old 970s die on me for no reason..


Are your GTX970s overclocked? Tried stock clocks on them? Temps? Might be best to start another thread of the issues.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> There is no such thing as rapid breakdown of the IMC caused by VDIMM. My 5960X after 13 months was just as fine as on day one while running any VDIMM my memory would scale to while benching / 1.65V for daily use. Don't misinform people...
> VTT can be kept at 1.05V for any kind of memory overclocking I've done no matter which VDIMM.


What kit were you running at 1.65V for 13 months at 1.65V daily? Sounds like a keeper, what levels of VCCSA were you running for daily load too? I've only seen evidence pointing to high DRAM voltages doing bad for the chip, not seen any survival cases for those running such voltages for daily use. I know the IMC is designed for DDR3 and is pretty much adapted for X99's DDR4. All I remember is body diode breakdown for DDR3 Sandy Bridge when going over 1.65V, makes me hesitant to push beyond more experienced member's settings.


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> What kit were you running at 1.65V for 13 months at 1.65V daily? Sounds like a keeper.


With MFR that's nothing special, DDR3 variant of that IC which overclocks pretty much the same has been sold at 1.65V spec for years.

I had to bin a lot of junk out of the way, so the sticks I have now are not 13 months old... around August I think.


----------



## Desolutional

Just curious what your daily VCCSA, cache frequency, cache voltage and DRAM freq/timings are? If the chip truly can survive more than a year at 1.65V of daily VDIMM then that's me told.









Don't get me wrong, I'm not sceptical at all cause I know the IMC is based for DDR3, so theoretically DDR3 levels of voltage (even XMP) should be possible; DRAM temps on my side are no issue, I'd be easy pushing beyond 1.5V if I knew the IMC was no issue.


----------



## aerotracks

Nothing special, really. Cache [email protected], Agent = 0.95V, VTT = 1.05V, Mems at 3200 12-14-15-15 1T 1.65V

The new Samsung B might be a lot more interesting than the old MFR though


----------



## tistou77

Ripjaws Z have Samsung IC ?

I hope that Corsair has planned Platinum with Samsung IC








Better than Hynix I feel


----------



## Kimir

There is no ripjaws z ddr4,*
Ripjaws V use the same chip as TridentZ, so yeah samsung. Corsair is irrelevant as it's overpriced, imo.








Hynix MFR is fine enough for x99, z170 sure get benefit of those fast samsung.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> pretty good
> Samsung
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hynix
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best comparison i could find


3400 is impressive, are you running that daily? 1.4v RING is a tad ambitious


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tistou77*
> 
> Ripjaws Z have Samsung IC ?
> 
> I hope that Corsair has planned Platinum with Samsung IC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Better than Hynix I feel*


all depends on the hynix and the sammy's in question.


----------



## tistou77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> There is no ripjaws z ddr4,*
> Ripjaws V use the same chip as TridentZ, so yeah samsung. Corsair is irrelevant as it's overpriced, imo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hynix MFR is fine enough for x99, z170 sure get benefit of those fast samsung.


Yes Ripjaws V









Tested Ripjaws V 3600mhz on R5E and 5960X (at 3666 C15 and 1.40v) and it's good (not tested the stabilty, I believe)











With strap 100, it's ok for 3466 (available in bios) ?


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> 3400 is impressive, are you running that daily? 1.4v RING is a tad ambitious


I see 1.329 on VRING here.


----------



## Silent Scone

The other screenshot


----------



## MR-e

mr dark - have you monitored your gpu while playing bf3? might be throttling after 10mins regarding the fps drops?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> mr dark - have you monitored your gpu while playing bf3? might be throttling after 10mins regarding the fps drops?


hello mate

Yes I do that, max temp is 60c and my gpu have custom bios to avoid any throttle.. also I try at stock setting..

the annoying other game work just fine its just bf3...


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> mr dark - have you monitored your gpu while playing bf3? might be throttling after 10mins regarding the fps drops?
> 
> 
> 
> hello mate
> 
> Yes I do that, max temp is 60c and my gpu have custom bios to avoid any throttle.. also I try at stock setting..
> 
> the annoying other game work just fine its just bf3...
Click to expand...

GPU clock holding or throttling?

GPU usage fluctuating?

GPU memory usage?

Pagefile usage?


----------



## MR-e

Your monitor is only 1080P so i doubt you're hitting the vram limit of the 970 with BF3. This leads me to suspect the next possible culprit to be video drivers. Try wiping with DDU (Display Driver Uninstaller and load a different set of drivers.


----------



## Silent Scone

Do you cap the framerate and at what refresh? It's been awhile since I played BF3 but it could be a CPU bottleneck. It could just as equally be a number of other things too however.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> GPU clock holding or throttling?
> 
> GPU usage fluctuating?
> 
> GPU memory usage?
> 
> Pagefile usage?


Gpu clock 1519mhz stable & gpu usage stay above 90% all the time & memory usage 2.2gb & paging file usage around 11gb (as afterburner report ) also i set that to 16GB fixed size..
Quote:


> Your monitor is only 1080P so i doubt you're hitting the vram limit of the 970 with BF3. This leads me to suspect the next possible culprit to be video drivers. Try wiping with DDU (Display Driver Uninstaller and load a different set of drivers.


My monitor 144hz one, the gpu usage +90% all the time..

also i try a clean install for the windows 8.1 and I'm using DDU each time I change the driver..
Quote:


> Do you cap the framerate and at what refresh? It's been awhile since I played BF3 but it could be a CPU bottleneck. It could just as equally be a number of other things too however.


My refresh rate is 144hz and no cap at all, also I try Vsync + cap to -1 from the 144, and cap only and without cap all the same..

at stock clock 3.6ghz the fps isn't stable as 4.4ghz OC.. I see 2 core at +85% al the time while the rest at 20% to 40%


----------



## Silent Scone

Cap the framerate at 60 and see if it persists.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Cap the framerate at 60 and see if it persists.


Will do now and report back

Edit: Same result.. here is the graphic for the cpu and gpu (at left )


----------



## Silent Scone

Who knows...have you tried disabling all overlays.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Who knows...have you tried disabling all overlays.


I try with MSI off, this one from BF4.. no cpu spike at all


----------



## Silent Scone

Try these from within the console.

RenderDevice.ForceRenderAheadLimit 0
RenderDevice.TripleBufferingEnable 0


----------



## Kimir

Huh, how do you get those graph?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Try these from within the console.
> 
> RenderDevice.ForceRenderAheadLimit 0
> RenderDevice.TripleBufferingEnable 0


will try now and report back..
Quote:


> Huh, how do you get those graph?


In bf4

perfoverlay.drawgraph 1


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> In bf4
> 
> perfoverlay.drawgraph 1


Same in bf3?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> 3400 is impressive, are you running that daily? 1.4v RING is a tad ambitious


3400Mhz im working on getting stable for 24/7, as for 4.6ghz/4.3 ghz that's just some benchmark clocks.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Same in bf3?


For BF3 this one

render.perfoverlayvisible 1
Quote:


> Try these from within the console.
> 
> RenderDevice.ForceRenderAheadLimit 0
> RenderDevice.TripleBufferingEnable 0


Nothing changed


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> For BF3 this one
> 
> render.perfoverlayvisible 1


thanks!









On your issue, if that wasn't only in BF3, I'd say disable nvidia streamer service (shadow play), but since it's only in bf3... no clue


----------



## tistou77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> 3400Mhz im working on getting stable for 24/7, as for 4.6ghz/4.3 ghz that's just some benchmark clocks.


With the strap 125?
3466 is good with the strap 100 ?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> For BF3 this one
> 
> render.perfoverlayvisible 1
> Nothing changed


now I know you realize this, but the overlay component polling can cause issues - it is a DPC/interrupt, right? does the stutter happen when you disable all overlays?

also, when I use my external DPF for in-game monitoring, in nearly every game, cache is pegged while core is varible. use windows hi perf plan, min proc state = 100%... just to humor me. and disable overlays.

edit - download the free latenyMon and run in with nothing else running on the desktop. snip and post a pic after 2-5min of DPC recording.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tistou77*
> 
> With the strap 125?
> 3466 is good with the strap 100 ?


yes 125 strap
Havent tried 3466 on 100 Strp yet


----------



## tistou77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> yes 125 strap
> Havent tried 3466 on 100 Strp yet


Ok, If you test, I'm interested


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tistou77*
> 
> Ok, If you test, I'm interested


i cant seem to get it working on my board.


----------



## arh-Roland

Hello everyone.
Bought my new PC a month ago. Since then i've played around with overclocking and stuff. Managed to OC my 5820k @ 4.5Ghz with 1.16v, Cache at 4Ghz with 1.0v, 1.888 Vcore. Made some stab. tests Aida64/RealBench, 2h of both, seems stable, haven't go any errors. Max Temps are at 70*C Cpu and 74*C CPU Package. I am using Corsair H100i GTX in push/pull btw.
My real problem is that i cannot lower my idle temps. I am at 40-43*C Package temp, 40-42*C Cpu temp.
EIST and C1E are both activated in Bios...I even reaplayd a new thermal paste today, Noctua NT-H1. Almost no difference between Noctua paste and the one that came with my H100i GTX. If i think better, the corsair one was better. I used the small dot method...not too much...not too little.
Beside this, i read on many forums, ppl are getting idle temps of 25-30*C with similar cooling systems. I really dunno what temps are they referring to, the individual cores, or the Package....
Plus...i have way too many god damn programs for monitoring i dont know wich to thrust. I'll post a screen and if you ppl can tell me :
1) Are my idle temps good ? Or am i too paranoid ? cause they seem very high for idle compared to what other ppl state their temperatures.
2) Once and for all... what is the temp that i should monitor ? CPU Package or Individual Core Temps or CPU.
3) What program should i thrust ?

Toomany.jpg 1678k .jpg file


Btw... Ambient Temp is ~26*C
Case : Obsidian 750D Airflow / 5 Fans Intake, 3 Fans Exhaust
My fans are running at low RMP, but i don't imagine that other ppl state they're temps with fans blowing and making loud noise.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On your issue, if that wasn't only in BF3, I'd say disable nvidia streamer service (shadow play), but since it's only in bf3... no clue


Honestly my Rig is mainly for BF3 & BF4.. I don't care about other game as BF








Quote:


> now I know you realize this, but the overlay component polling can cause issues - it is a DPC/interrupt, right? does the stutter happen when you disable all overlays?
> 
> also, when I use my external DPF for in-game monitoring, in nearly every game, cache is pegged while core is varible. use windows hi perf plan, min proc state = 100%... just to humor me. and disable overlays.
> 
> edit - download the free latenyMon and run in with nothing else running on the desktop. snip and post a pic after 2-5min of DPC recording.


I'm playing with no overlay nothing at all but the stutter drive me to check what happen while playing









here is the picture from LetenyMon


----------



## ht_addict

Just jumped over from the Red side to the Blue Side with a I7-5930k on a Asus Rampage V Extreme. Can some one point me in the direction to overlooking this baby. Using the Bios present OC for 6core I have it running at 45x on 1-4 cores and 43 on 1-6. VCORE IS 1.35.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Honestly my Rig is mainly for BF3 & BF4.. I don't care about other game as BF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm playing with no overlay nothing at all but the stutter drive me to check what happen while playing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here is the picture from LetenyMon


Is that hard page fault time replicable? Have you tried disabling page file?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Is that hard page fault time replicable? Have you tried disabling page file?


I have no idea about what those number mean, but yes I try with paging file off & or on normal HDD & on SSD but nothing help


----------



## tistou77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> i cant seem to get it working on my board.


It does not boot?
Following, is a ram problem or strap ...

Thanks for your test


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tistou77*
> 
> It does not boot?
> Following, is a ram problem or strap ...
> 
> Thanks for your test


No it wont boot. Im thinking it's strap. i have heard the r5e can run 3000Mhz on 100 strap so maybe that board could do it. ?


----------



## tistou77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> No it wont boot. Im thinking it's strap. i have heard the r5e can run 3000Mhz on 100 strap so maybe that board could do it. ?


Ok thanks

weird DDR4-3466 is available in strap 100.
It would be nice if only the memory frequencies are available depending on the selected strap
I'll be testing Ripjaws V to see what is possible


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ht_addict*
> 
> Just jumped over from the Red side to the Blue Side with a I7-5930k on a Asus Rampage V Extreme. Can some one point me in the direction to overlooking this baby. Using the Bios present OC for 6core I have it running at 45x on 1-4 cores and 43 on 1-6. VCORE IS 1.35.


Drop the multiplier to 44x on all cores and set Vcore to 1.25V and set VCCIN (Input Voltage) to 1.95V. Once your core overclock is stable we can start tuning the RAM and finally the cache. That Vcore for 44x should help to see what sort of multi you can get with that chip.

For a new setup, I'd suggest playing below 1.30V, assuming there is good enough cooling. For stress testing, I find 4 hours of x265 (I encode a 2 hour 1080p file in Handbrake as it lets me see the progress) to be a good test as it mixes a little bit of AVX without overwhelming the cores; you could also use x264 stress test - but you have to keep reading the log to detect any issues. With Handbrake the encode just randomly stops before it completes, or crashes the program (no BSoD usually). Keep temps below 75C with x265 or Prime95 v26.6. Don't use versions of Prime95 that are newer than 26.6; they utilise AVX2 unrealistic load scenario situations designed only for stock chips (they make Xeons throttle). Want to use TJmax to safely throttle the chip so it never goes over your desired sustained temp? Go into the CPU Management section in the BIOS and set "CPU Core Max Temperature" to 75; Intel's temperature throttling algorithm is simply amazing, but tuning for stability can be difficult as it reduces both frequency, and voltage depending on how fast temperatures are scaling. I use HWiNFO64 to read my sensors.

If you feel like doing a quick 10 min test for stability: http://downloads.hwbot.org/downloads/temp/HWBOT_x265_Benchmark_final_portable.rar

Mine had HPET disabled, so I re-enabled it and rebooted and it worked without an issue. Use the 4K preset. Pmode ensures multicore scaling is as efficient as possible but can produce instability on certain setups. Overkill is what it is, pretty much extra power draw as it will hammer the CPU harder (a good thing). Overkill shouldn't produce any issues but I think it uses more RAM. Not sure.


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tistou77*
> 
> Ok thanks
> 
> weird DDR4-3466 is available in strap 100.
> It would be nice if only the memory frequencies are available depending on the selected strap
> I'll be testing Ripjaws V to see what is possible


1720MHz is best with 3333 Divider + BCLK on 1.25 strap

Going above you'll likely need to kick it into 1.67 strap

All ready for some AIO testing with new chip tomorrow


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Honestly my Rig is mainly for BF3 & BF4.. I don't care about other game as BF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm playing with no overlay nothing at all but the stutter drive me to check what happen while playing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here is the picture from LetenyMon
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


right, so the next thing is to leave it running, and play the game with NO overlays, quit, and snip latmon screen. Stop recording. Enable recording and repeat with the overlays enabled, quit, and snip latMon again. and compare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Is that hard page fault time replicable? Have you tried disabling page file?


Yeah - that is a bit much, right?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ht_addict*
> 
> Just jumped over from the Red side to the Blue Side with a I7-5930k on a Asus Rampage V Extreme. Can some one point me in the direction to overlooking this baby. Using the Bios present OC for 6core I have it running at 45x on 1-4 cores and 43 on 1-6. VCORE IS 1.35.


http://www.overclock.net/t/1510328/asus-x99-motherboard-series-official-support-thread-north-american-users-only/0_20


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> 1720MHz is best with 3333 Divider + BCLK on 1.25 strap
> 
> Going above you'll likely need to kick it into 1.67 strap
> 
> All ready for some AIO testing with new chip tomorrow


I was able to get 3466Mhz on 166strap +104 bclk @ 1.4v
Also i get my new chip from intel tuning plan on monday


3600Mhz 1.5v


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> I was able to get 3466Mhz on 166strap +104 bclk @ 1.4v
> Also i get my new chip from intel tuning plan on monday
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3600Mhz 1.5v
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Wow, nice results









I've ordered a few OEM Samsung B sticks, will be curious what they can do (or can't







)


----------



## tistou77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> I was able to get 3466Mhz on 166strap +104 bclk @ 1.4v
> Also i get my new chip from intel tuning plan on monday
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3600Mhz 1.5v
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice








What is memory?

I did not understand, you say a BCLK to 104, but in CPU-Z is a specified speed bus 173.66 ?
No adverse effects with a strap to 167 and bclk to 104 (DMI frequency)?

Work only with 167 strap ?
Adaptive mode don't work with strap 167 ?

Thanks for your help


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tistou77*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> I was able to get 3466Mhz on 166strap +104 bclk @ 1.4v
> Also i get my new chip from intel tuning plan on monday
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3600Mhz 1.5v
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is memory?
> 
> I did not understand, you say a BCLK to 104, but in CPU-Z is a specified speed bus 173.66 ?
> No adverse effects with a strap to 167 and bclk to *104 (DMI frequency)*?
> 
> Work only with 167 strap ?
> Adaptive mode don't work with strap 167 ?
> 
> Thanks for your help
Click to expand...

Just like you figured out there, he actually meant 104MHz for the PCIe/DMI controller.


----------



## Silent Scone

It'll be hit and miss. Components, GPU's specifically have a tendency to become flaky past 102mhz.


----------



## tistou77

Ok thanks

I'll see what's possible with the strap 100
I do not hope that the max frequency as possible is 3200


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tistou77*
> 
> Ok thanks
> 
> I'll see what's possible with the strap 100
> I do not hope that the max frequency as possible is 3200


If your data is irreplaceable, stay at 100, make sure you have regular backups when playing with Bus clocks as too fast and SATA corruption is inevitable. Like "Sanic" fast. Wondering if BW-E will delink the two like Skylake. At the very least just make a backup of the boot drive and use only that when playing with Bus. At what point you reach corruption is dependent on the lowest tolerating device on your rig.

@djgar is using 102.5MHz IIRC, but again it is dependent on how much your devices can tolerate, e.g. a device might be rated for 98 to 102 MHz.


----------



## tommi6o

If I try to update my bios on my Asus X99-A bios the update will go trough but it won't boot next time. I'll get a black screen and code 6F on the onboard code display. After I remove the cmos battery it will boot just fine. Could someone try this on their Asus board and see if the same thing happens.

Edit: I took a video of me trying to do the update if someone wants to see it.
Edit2: It also bluescreened once after I got the rig running.
Efit3: View the original picture to see the error code.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tommi6o*
> 
> If I try to update my bios on my Asus X99-A bios the update will go trough but it won't boot next time. I'll get a black screen and code 6F on the onboard code display. After I remove the cmos battery it will boot just fine. Could someone try this on their Asus board and see if the same thing happens.
> 
> Edit: I took a video of me trying to do the update if someone wants to see it.
> Edit2: It also bluescreened once after I got the rig running.
> Efit3: View the original picture to see the error code.


No issues flashing to the latest bios on my -A board.


----------



## tommi6o

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> No issues flashing to the latest bios on my -A board.


I have no idea what could be causing it then.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tommi6o*
> 
> If I try to update my bios on my Asus X99-A bios the update will go trough but it won't boot next time. I'll get a black screen and code 6F on the onboard code display. After I remove the cmos battery it will boot just fine. Could someone try this on their Asus board and see if the same thing happens.


No issues here, 6F or "bF"? BF is a DRAM issue, could be VCCSA or Timing related.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tistou77*
> 
> Ok thanks
> 
> I'll see what's possible with the strap 100
> I do not hope that the max frequency as possible is 3200
> 
> 
> 
> If your data is irreplaceable, *stay at 100*, make sure you have regular backups when playing with Bus clocks as too fast and SATA corruption is inevitable. Like "Sanic" fast. Wondering if BW-E will delink the two like Skylake. At the very least just make a backup of the boot drive and use only that when playing with Bus. At what point you reach corruption is dependent on the lowest tolerating device on your rig.
> 
> @djgar is using 102.5MHz IIRC, but again it is dependent on how much your devices can tolerate, e.g. a device might be rated for 98 to 102 MHz.
Click to expand...

Even if he choose STRAP 125 or 167 with BCLK set to 125 or 167 respectively, there will be no issue of corruption or devices running too fast.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Even if he choose STRAP 125 or 167 with BCLK set to 125 or 167 respectively, there will be no issue of corruption or devices running too fast.


Yeah, keep Strap = BCLK for maximum reliability. I don't touch anything other than 100 strap itself as it disables package C-States and adaptive voltage. 250 strap is a dream haha. I've done 167 before, but it was unstable at my OC settings. 125 worked nicely though. What I'm really interested in is underclocking the BCLK - I wonder how much of an effect that will have on hardware.


----------



## tommi6o

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> No issues here, 6F or "bF"? BF is a DRAM issue, could be VCCSA or Timing related.


It was bF not 6F but it was happening with everything set to stock settings. I had some bios/ram related problems with my last motherboard (GB X99 UD4P) but they seemed to be fixed after changing to this.

My ram kit is HyperX Fury 16GB 4x4 2666mhz cl15. Has there been any known issues with this kit?


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Even if he choose STRAP 125 or 167 with BCLK set to 125 or 167 respectively, there will be no issue of corruption or devices running too fast.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, keep Strap = BCLK for maximum reliability. I don't touch anything other than 100 strap itself as it disables package C-States and adaptive voltage. 250 strap is a dream haha. I've done 167 before, but it was unstable at my OC settings. 125 worked nicely though. What I'm really interested in is underclocking the BCLK - I wonder how much of an effect that will have on hardware.
Click to expand...

Asus always disabled package C-States on their mobo anyway. Not really sure with x99 though but looking at their pattern with previous platform, seems likely. Core C-states in the other hand available with any Strap.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> Wow, nice results
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've ordered a few OEM Samsung B sticks, will be curious what they can do (or can't
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Thank's man.
either way these sticks are fun.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tistou77*
> 
> Nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is memory?
> 
> I did not understand, you say a BCLK to 104, but in CPU-Z is a specified speed bus 173.66 ?
> No adverse effects with a strap to 167 and bclk to 104 (DMI frequency)?
> 
> Work only with 167 strap ?
> Adaptive mode don't work with strap 167 ?
> 
> Thanks for your help


Trident Z 3200Mhz CL14 8Gbx4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Just like you figured out there, he actually meant 104MHz for the PCIe/DMI controller.


correct


----------



## TheGamer72

Hi guys i have a question for you, in this moment i have 16 gb of ram in my computer divided in 2 sticks, the sticks are the Gskill ripjaws v F4-3200C16D-16GVGB CL16-18-18-36 1.35V Ram and i was wondering if you could help to tweak them down to a reasonable latency so i could take some benefit with tighter timings. What ever you need to know i'll post it later when i get home.
Thanks a lot!!!








BTW Any information about my rig could be seen in my sig.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> right, so the next thing is to leave it running, and play the game with NO overlays, quit, and snip latmon screen. Stop recording. Enable recording and repeat with the overlays enabled, quit, and snip latMon again. and compare


Today, I give Win10 another chance and the result is very good, BF3 is smooth









Stable 200fps @30% usage..


----------



## Silent Scone

I notice you're not using Afterburner there and opted for Precision X


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Yeah, keep Strap = BCLK for maximum reliability. I don't touch anything other than 100 strap itself as it disables package C-States and adaptive voltage. 250 strap is a dream haha. I've done 167 before, but it was unstable at my OC settings. 125 worked nicely though. What I'm really interested in is underclocking the BCLK - I wonder how much of an effect that will have on hardware.


bclk/strp = peg(dmi)... this can get tricky when above 102-103 with some attached devices.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I notice you're not using Afterburner there and opted for Precision X


That Afterburner in the picture not PX, if i understand you correctly


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Asus always disabled package C-States on their mobo anyway. Not really sure with x99 though but looking at their pattern with previous platform, seems likely. Core C-states in the other hand available with any Strap.


So C-State C6 is available at strap != 100? That drops the idle voltage to below stock levels (i.e. sub 0.700V of Vcore). I average less than 0.300V on idle with strap 100. Not sure how that would affect the voltage-multi-strap relation though. I think the C-States are programmed on multi, so it would be pushing less voltage at each "stage" of voltage decrease (higher BCLK strap, less multi needed to reach same freq).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> bclk/strp = peg(dmi)... this can get tricky when above 102-103 with some attached devices.


Yeah, I'm holding out hope for an unlinked one in the future (akin to Skylake). With all my peripherals, lol, anything above 102 would be danger territory. Would be nice to push Bus alllll the way up without messing with the peripherals. Why did Intel do it in the first place though?


----------



## tommi6o

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> No issues here, 6F or "bF"? BF is a DRAM issue, could be VCCSA or Timing related.


DRAM training issue? What does that mean because I have never heard of it. Maybe I'm a noob


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Thank's man.
> either way these sticks are fun.
> Trident Z 3200Mhz CL14 8Gbx4
> correct


The 4x8GB 3200c14 TZ kit arrived, stuck 'en in, quick stability at [email protected] - good! Nice ram kit for sure. Gotta set some time aside to play with these for sure. Trusty, but not rusty 8x4GB 3000c13 kit goes back in the retail box


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tommi6o*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> No issues here, 6F or "bF"? BF is a DRAM issue, could be VCCSA or Timing related.
> 
> 
> 
> DRAM training issue? What does that mean because I have never heard of it. Maybe I'm a noob
Click to expand...

It prepares/evaluates the RAM for use. This usually is a stressful task, often more so than much of what you will do with it once in Windows. If you are using overclocked sticks (factory or manual) it may require additional tuning to get through the training process. If you have ever booted to only see 12 out of 16GB, that is training kicking a stick.


----------



## tommi6o

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> It prepares/evaluates the RAM for use. This usually is a stressful task, often more so than much of what you will do with it once in Windows. If you are using overclocked sticks (factory or manual) it may require additional tuning to get through the training process. If you have ever booted to only see 12 out of 16GB, that is training kicking a stick.


Why would it do that after a bios install but after removing cmos battery it would boot fine?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tommi6o*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> It prepares/evaluates the RAM for use. This usually is a stressful task, often more so than much of what you will do with it once in Windows. If you are using overclocked sticks (factory or manual) it may require additional tuning to get through the training process. If you have ever booted to only see 12 out of 16GB, that is training kicking a stick.
> 
> 
> 
> Why would it do that after a bios install but after removing cmos battery it would boot fine?
Click to expand...

I dont know enough about the process of bios flash, nor memory training to give you even a shot in the dark answer as to the "why". I do know that flashing a BIOS is risky, and if you dont follow the procedure exactly, it may have unintended consequences. Failing to revert to stock settings before a flash caused me issues on a z77 board a few years ago.

Has the CMOS clear resolved all of your issues?


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Asus always disabled package C-States on their mobo anyway. Not really sure with x99 though but looking at their pattern with previous platform, seems likely. Core C-states in the other hand available with any Strap.
> 
> 
> 
> *So C-State C6 is available at strap != 100?* That drops the idle voltage to below stock levels (i.e. sub 0.700V of Vcore). I average less than 0.300V on idle with strap 100. Not sure how that would affect the voltage-multi-strap relation though. I think the C-States are programmed on multi, so it would be pushing less voltage at each "stage" of voltage decrease (higher BCLK strap, less multi needed to reach same freq).
Click to expand...

Yes, that is correct. The voltage drop happen on the cores individually which will affect the whole CPU power consumption. When any CPU core enters C6 or C7 state, it will get zero volts because the core is now disconnected from the voltage rail. You will see the difference between C-states disabled & enabled or between C1E and C3 and C6/C7 by measuring power consumption at the wall. C-states will always work if enabled whether it's Strap 100 or 125 or 167.

You can monitor C-states in action but I can't find one software that will show all 6 cores. The ones I know show only 4 cores.


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> The 4x8GB 3200c14 TZ kit arrived, stuck 'en in, quick stability at [email protected] - good! Nice ram kit for sure. Gotta set some time aside to play with these for sure. Trusty, but not rusty 8x4GB 3000c13 kit goes back in the retail box


Does it run quad channel?

SS


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssiperko*
> 
> Does it run quad channel?
> 
> SS


''
yes - i'm in linux right now, just getting a tight 3200c13 worked out and tested, do I can't (?) show a simple ram summary.. cause I don't know how to.








after getting a stable, somewhat tuned base to work from i can putz with odd dram ratios etc... but 3200c13 is really straight forward. (still lower than all 8 slots filled on a few measures, somehow)


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Would be nice to push Bus alllll the way up without messing with the peripherals. Why did Intel do it in the first place though?


Decoupling the reference clock from the PCI-E/DMI clocks would require another clock generator/domain and requisite PLLs...probably not that hard to do, but it is a degree of added complexity. They probably have very little incentive to do this, as they want the non-enthusast parts locked down and the overwhelming majority of enthusiasts (already a small market, relatively speaking) seem fairly content with multiplier and strap adjustments.


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> ''
> yes - i'm in linux right now, just getting a tight 3200c13 worked out and tested, do I can't (?) show a simple ram summary.. cause I don't know how to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after getting a stable, somewhat tuned base to work from i can putz with odd dram ratios etc... but 3200c13 is really straight forward. (still lower than all 8 slots filled on a few measures, somehow)


Hum .... I like the sound of that. I prefer 4 sticks to 8.









SS


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> ''
> yes - i'm in linux right now, just getting a tight 3200c13 worked out and tested, do I can't (?) *show a simple ram summary.. cause I don't know how to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> after getting a stable, somewhat tuned base to work from i can putz with odd dram ratios etc... but 3200c13 is really straight forward. (still lower than all 8 slots filled on a few measures, somehow)


Quote:


> From a command prompt:
> 
> sudo dmidecode type 17


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yes - i'm in linux right now, just getting a tight 3200c13 worked out and tested


holy wow.

I am over here stoked about finally managing 3200c16


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> ''
> yes - i'm in linux right now, just getting a tight 3200c13 worked out and tested, do I can't (?) show a simple ram summary.. cause I don't know how to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after getting a stable, somewhat tuned base to work from i can putz with odd dram ratios etc... but 3200c13 is really straight forward. (still lower than all 8 slots filled on a few measures, somehow)


New Egg is the only place I can find that kit at the moment. Wasn't really keen on the shipping


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> ''
> yes - i'm in linux right now, just getting a tight 3200c13 worked out and tested, do I can't (?) show a simple ram summary.. cause I don't know how to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after getting a stable, somewhat tuned base to work from i can putz with odd dram ratios etc... but 3200c13 is really straight forward. (still lower than all 8 slots filled on a few measures, somehow)


Naturally, since these 8GB sticks are single sided as well. So it's 4x4 vs. 4x8 what you should compare for apples to apples


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*


yeah, i know that command, was looking around for a timing configurator or something similar.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> Naturally, since these 8GB sticks are single sided as well. So it's 4x4 vs. 4x8 what you should compare for apples to apples


Naturally wut?
The question remains, why is it that an 8x4GB SS kit at lower freq has a higher bandwidth in read and write than a 4x8GB SS kit running at higher frequency? I asked this 6 months ago.


----------



## tux1989

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yeah, i know that command, was looking around for a timing configurator or something similar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sudo aptitude install i2c-tools
sudo modprobe eeprom
sudo modprobe i2c-i801
decode-dimms


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Naturally wut?
> The question remains, why is it that an 8x4GB SS kit at lower freq has a higher bandwidth in read and write than a 4x8GB SS kit running at higher frequency? I asked this 6 months ago.


The absolute GB size of the memory installed does not matter. Your IMC Has twice the amount of ranks to work with in an 8 dimm config.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tux1989*
> 
> sudo aptitude install i2c-tools
> sudo modprobe eeprom
> sudo modprobe i2c-i801
> decode-dimms


thanks! +1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> The absolute GB size of the memory installed does not matter. Your IMC Has twice the amount of ranks to work with in an 8 dimm config.


Yup - knew that. Unfortunately I have the same data comparing a 4x4GB and 8x4GB. Is there any reason why fully populating all channels on a board would have an advantage?


----------



## EvilPieMoo

Hey guys, been doing a bit of OCing on my new 5960x, managed to push it to 4.6Ghz 1.26v stable and stressed. I'm pretty content with this result, but what your opinions on pushing it higher?

Obviously performance increase isn't going to be overwhelming, but tempted to see what else it can do, what's considered an all round safe temp for Haswell-E?


----------



## st0necold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilPieMoo*
> 
> Hey guys, been doing a bit of OCing on my new 5960x, managed to push it to 4.6Ghz 1.26v stable and stressed. I'm pretty content with this result, but what your opinions on pushing it higher?
> 
> Obviously performance increase isn't going to be overwhelming, but tempted to see what else it can do, what's considered an all round safe temp for Haswell-E?


What are you using to test stability?

Can you run aida64 for 20mins and show us a screenshot?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tux1989*
> 
> sudo aptitude install i2c-tools
> sudo modprobe eeprom
> sudo modprobe i2c-i801
> decode-dimms


Help me out bro. I issued the commands and nothing happened after loading the i2c pack.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Guys anyone with Z170 memory kit on X99 ?

Someone offer a trade to me, mine have Avexir Core 32GB 2400mhz and he have 2* f4-3200c16d-16gvk

http://www.gskill.com/en/product/f4-3200c16d-16gvk

I know that one for Z170 but its a better chip in the worst case I will use 2666mhz and tight timing...


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Guys anyone with Z170 memory kit on X99 ?
> 
> Someone offer a trade to me, mine have Avexir Core 32GB 2400mhz and he have 2* f4-3200c16d-16gvk
> 
> http://www.gskill.com/en/product/f4-3200c16d-16gvk
> 
> I know that one for Z170 but its a better chip in the worst case I will use 2666mhz and tight timing...


A few, I'd still recommend buying a kit certified for X99 and 8 DIMM boards - especially considering the difficulties you've been having already.


----------



## tux1989

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Help me out bro. I issued the commands and nothing happened after loading the i2c pack.


lsmod | grep i2c #Is module properly loaded ?
also what decode-dimms return


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tux1989*
> 
> lsmod | grep i2c #Is module properly loaded ?
> also what decode-dimms return




___________________________________________________________________________________

3200c13 looking okay.


----------



## tux1989

Ok try this
i2cdetect -l
if the above comand didnt detect any SMbus try with sudo sensors-detect


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> A few, I'd still recommend buying a kit certified for X99 and 8 DIMM boards - especially considering the difficulties you've been having already.


The problem I can't sell my kit here,, all still DDR3 here







this the only option for me.. so that will not work ? or the stock XMP to 3200mhz will not work ?


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Yup - knew that. Unfortunately I have the same data comparing a 4x4GB and 8x4GB. Is there any reason why fully populating all channels on a board would have an advantage?


I'm not sure what you're getting at? 8 sticks SS will be faster* than 4 sticks SS because more ranks. 4x4GB SS should get you the same results as 4x8GB SS.

*in terms of bandwith. 32M is not faster with 8 sticks.


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> thanks! +1
> Yup - knew that. Unfortunately I have the same data comparing a 4x4GB and 8x4GB. Is there any reason why fully populating all channels on a board would have an advantage?


More ranks to interleave, as aerotracks and others have mentioned.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tux1989*
> 
> Ok try this
> i2cdetect -l
> if the above comand didnt detect any SMbus try with sudo sensors-detect


Here's what I get:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Thanks for helping !
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> I'm not sure what you're getting at? 8 sticks SS will be faster* than 4 sticks SS because more ranks. 4x4GB SS should get you the same results as 4x8GB SS.
> 
> *in terms of bandwith. 32M is not faster with 8 sticks.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> More ranks to interleave, as aerotracks and others have mentioned.


Thanks guys. I'm tring to understand the observation and more than likely, I'm not asking this correctly: 8x4GB sticks seem to have better performance in a few measurements than 4x8GB. (R, W, but not C) From your responses, I'm led to think that there are more ranks to interleave in the latter. Is that correct?


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> thanks! +1


you got the cmd to work over there? I'm getting an error here. No EEPROM found. Wrong i2c for the R5E maybe?

edit: nvm, edited post while I was writing xD


----------



## tux1989

Is it easy to OC 4gbx8 sticks or 8gbx4 sticks ?

Jpm
run i2cdetect with root privilege e.g with sudo.
If that didint work you may try Ubuntu instead.Maybe Mint didnt have eeprom modules compiled into kernel


----------



## tux1989

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> you got the cmd to work over there? I'm getting an error here. No EEPROM found. Wrong i2c for the R5E maybe?


Edit your boot loader setting and add this
acpi_enforce_resources=lax


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> you got the cmd to work over there? I'm getting an error here. No EEPROM found. Wrong i2c for the R5E maybe?


no, it's not working here.








May be the wrong i2c?


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tux1989*
> 
> Edit your boot loader setting and add this
> acpi_enforce_resources=lax


I've no idea to do that. xD
I'm an uter noob when it come to linux, made an ssd with mint for stressapptest and installed [email protected] on it today, other than that I know nothing.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> I've no idea to do that. xD
> I'm an uter noob when it come to linux, made an ssd with mint for stressapptest and installed [email protected] on it today, other than that I know nothing.


fold on linux... interesting.


----------



## tux1989

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> I've no idea to do that. xD
> I'm an uter noob when it come to linux, made an ssd with mint for stressapptest and installed [email protected] on it today, other than that I know nothing.


Jpm you may try this too.
Ok open up Terminal and type this
gksudo gedit /etc/default/grub
Then locate that line
GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"
and edit to
GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash acpi_enforce_resources=lax"
save it,and run
sudo update-grub,the reboot


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tux1989*
> 
> Jpm you may try this too.
> Ok open up Terminal and type this
> gksudo gedit /etc/default/grub
> Then locate that line
> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"
> and edit to
> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash acpi_enforce_resources=lax"
> save it,and run
> sudo update-grub,the reboot


Ok, did that, still get the EEPROM error.


----------



## Mr-Dark

First test for cache OC..



Didn't try higher clock or lower voltage.. also should metion about the memory, only 2 stick (2*8GB) so maybe with 32GB I need higher voltage..

0.200v offset to the cache..


----------



## michael-ocn

Here's what I've got for lsmod output with an asus x99 pro board. Could asus_wmi module be relevant?

I may have inadvertently added ssb and i2c_i801 and eeprom when running modprobe, i think 'modprobe' adds to this list, is that right? modprobe doesn't sound like it would affect config changes but I think it does?

Code:



Code:


Module                  Size  Used by
ssb                    62352  0 
i2c_i801               22454  0 
eeprom                 12841  0 
snd_hda_codec_hdmi     47548  1 
eeepc_wmi              13151  0 
asus_wmi               24094  1 eeepc_wmi
sparse_keymap          13948  1 asus_wmi
video                  20128  1 asus_wmi
mxm_wmi                13021  0 
nvidia               8642894  53 
snd_hda_codec_realtek    77467  1 
snd_hda_codec_generic    69011  1 snd_hda_codec_realtek
dm_multipath           22843  0 
scsi_dh                14882  1 dm_multipath
snd_hda_intel          30469  5 
snd_hda_controller     30228  1 snd_hda_intel
joydev                 17393  0 
btusb                  32497  0 
snd_hda_codec         139682  5 snd_hda_codec_realtek,snd_hda_codec_hdmi,snd_hda_codec_generic,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_controller
intel_rapl             18783  0 
x86_pkg_temp_thermal    14205  0 
snd_hwdep              17698  1 snd_hda_codec
intel_powerclamp       18823  0 
coretemp               13441  0 
drm                   311018  3 nvidia
kvm                   452088  0 
crct10dif_pclmul       14307  0 
crc32_pclmul           13133  0 
ghash_clmulni_intel    13230  0 
snd_pcm               104112  4 snd_hda_codec_hdmi,snd_hda_codec,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_controller
aesni_intel           152552  1 
aes_x86_64             17131  1 aesni_intel
lrw                    13286  1 aesni_intel
gf128mul               14951  1 lrw
glue_helper            13990  1 aesni_intel
ablk_helper            13597  1 aesni_intel
cryptd                 20359  3 ghash_clmulni_intel,aesni_intel,ablk_helper
snd_seq_midi           13564  0 
snd_seq_midi_event     14899  1 snd_seq_midi
serio_raw              13483  0 
snd_rawmidi            30876  1 snd_seq_midi
snd_seq                63074  2 snd_seq_midi_event,snd_seq_midi
snd_seq_device         14497  3 snd_seq,snd_rawmidi,snd_seq_midi
snd_timer              29562  2 snd_pcm,snd_seq
snd                    79468  21 snd_hda_codec_realtek,snd_hwdep,snd_timer,snd_hda_codec_hdmi,snd_pcm,snd_seq,snd_rawmidi,snd_hda_codec_generic,snd_hda_codec,snd_hda_intel,snd_seq_device
mei_me                 19696  0 
mei                    87875  1 mei_me
lpc_ich                21093  0 
soundcore              15047  2 snd,snd_hda_codec
shpchp                 37047  0 
rfcomm                 69509  8 
bnep                   19624  2 
bluetooth             446409  22 bnep,btusb,rfcomm
6lowpan_iphc           18702  1 bluetooth
wmi                    19193  2 mxm_wmi,asus_wmi
binfmt_misc            17468  1 
tpm_infineon           17131  0 
mac_hid                13227  0 
parport_pc             32741  0 
ppdev                  17671  0 
lp                     17759  0 
parport                42348  3 lp,ppdev,parport_pc
dm_mirror              22135  0 
dm_region_hash         20862  1 dm_mirror
dm_log                 18411  2 dm_region_hash,dm_mirror
usb_storage            66545  0 
hid_generic            12559  0 
usbhid                 52616  0 
hid                   110426  2 hid_generic,usbhid
e1000e                226396  0 
ahci                   34062  1 
ptp                    19395  1 e1000e
libahci                32424  1 ahci
pps_core               19382  1 ptp


----------



## michael-ocn

Well that was a waste of time... after wrestling with getting OpenHardwareMonitor run run under mono this is what I'm rewarded with...


----------



## cookiesowns

Haha.

I guess I should have posted my attempts in getting the open source CPUZ and decode dimms to work on mint couple months ago.

None of the modules / libraries seem to work with the Asus interfaces. No matter how hard I tried.

As for RAM bandwidth increasing its due to interleaving as you have more ranks to work with. But what do I know. I'm no EE..


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> Well that was a waste of time... after wrestling with getting OpenHardwareMonitor run run under mono this is what I'm rewarded with...


doh!

install the lm sensors package

Code:



Code:


sudo sensors-detect
watch sensors

At least its real time updated, even though its still in console.


----------



## xV Slayer

So I have a Rampage V Extreme motherboard and from what I understand 1.25v cache is max safe voltage and 1.3v core is max safe voltage. When I set the cache voltage to 1.246 the BiOS reports it as 1.259v. What is correct? HWMonitor also reports it as 1.277v. I don't want to degrade the chip so am I safe? Is it just incorrect reporting or is the voltage higher than what I set it to? I am in manual mode by the way.


----------



## zednor

Hello guys! I am a new owner of an i7 5820k cpu and X99A Mpower motherboard...I have been doing my first steps towards overclocking.I have a Coolermaster nepton 240m aio cooler.

So for a simple 4GHZ overclock i have done :
Set Multiplier to 40
Vcore to 1,12
CPU Core/Ring Voltage Mode to Adaptive + Offset for Cpu voltage to + 0,015
I left everything else on auto....

I tried the Intel XTU for 1 hour and passed.Can i try to run AIDA64 now?Because i heard u should run it will using adaptive.
Am i doing something wrong?What settings should i change?
Thanks !!


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zednor*
> 
> Hello guys! I am a new owner of an i7 5820k cpu and X99A Mpower motherboard...I have been doing my first steps towards overclocking.I have a Coolermaster nepton 240m aio cooler.
> 
> So for a simple 4GHZ overclock i have done :
> Set Multiplier to 40
> Vcore to 1,12
> CPU Core/Ring Voltage Mode to Adaptive + Offset for Cpu voltage to + 0,015
> I left everything else on auto....
> 
> I tried the Intel XTU for 1 hour and passed.Can i try to run AIDA64 now?Because i heard u should run it will using adaptive.
> Am i doing something wrong?What settings should i change?
> Thanks !!


XTU is a poor test of stability, and Aida is not exactly top of the charts either. Dont get me wrong, I love Aida64 and XTU, but each for something other than stability testing. For x99, I would highly suggest using x264 or RealBench to test stability. Both are going to be plenty safe at 1.12Vcore, and will give you a more reliable overclock.

Link to X264 stability test

CustomRun.zip 1k .zip file

Drop this .bat into the same folder, it prefills all of the important information for stressing a 5820k, you just need to fill in the number of loops you want to run. Each will last 6-10 minutes. I usually run 10 for quick sanity checks, then I enter 1000 and let it run overnight when I think I have it dialed in.


----------



## zednor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> XTU is a poor test of stability, and Aida is not exactly top of the charts either. Dont get me wrong, I love Aida64 and XTU, but each for something other than stability testing. For x99, I would highly suggest using x264 or RealBench to test stability. Both are going to be plenty safe at 1.12Vcore, and will give you a more reliable overclock.
> 
> Link to X264 stability test
> 
> CustomRun.zip 1k .zip file
> 
> Drop this .bat into the same folder, it prefills all of the important information for stressing a 5820k, you just need to fill in the number of loops you want to run. Each will last 6-10 minutes. I usually run 10 for quick sanity checks, then I enter 1000 and let it run overnight when I think I have it dialed in.


Should i change any settings?Maybe change the adaptive to override + offset?


----------



## michael-ocn

ls_sensoer
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> doh!
> 
> install the lm sensors package
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> sudo sensors-detect
> watch sensors
> 
> At least its real time updated, even though its still in console.


I have lm-sensors installed and have done sensors-detect, sensors-detect doesn't find much of anything on my asus board, only the 'coretemp' sensors.

I've been using psensor as for a gui (i like that it has min/max/current colums).
http://wpitchoune.net/blog/psensor/
It shows coretemps and my nvidia gpu temp, but that's it, no hdd temps or fans speeds. I was hoping OpenHardwareMonitor would show more but it doesn't even show coretemps.


----------



## xV Slayer

So I have a Rampage V Extreme motherboard and from what I understand 1.25v cache is max safe voltage and 1.3v core is max safe voltage. When I set the cache voltage to 1.246 the BiOS reports it as 1.259v. What is correct? HWMonitor also reports it as 1.277v. I don't want to degrade the chip so am I safe? Is it just incorrect reporting or is the voltage higher than what I set it to? I am in manual mode by the way.


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zednor*
> 
> Should i change any settings?Maybe change the adaptive to override + offset?


I like adaptive for core voltage, it keeps the voltage nice and low when the system is idling.


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xV Slayer*
> 
> So I have a Rampage V Extreme motherboard and from what I understand 1.25v cache is max safe voltage and 1.3v core is max safe voltage. When I set the cache voltage to 1.246 the BiOS reports it as 1.259v. What is correct? HWMonitor also reports it as 1.277v. I don't want to degrade the chip so am I safe? Is it just incorrect reporting or is the voltage higher than what I set it to? I am in manual mode by the way.


Best way since you have a R5E: take the DMM and read the value on the voltage pts.


----------



## zednor

Ran 10 cycles everything is fine...I had max temp 65c on 1 core and everything else was on 60...I got 69c cpu package temp on HWINFO 64....Also max vcore 1,14.Is this supposed to be fine/normal?


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zednor*
> 
> Ran 10 cycles everything is fine...I had max temp 65c on 1 core and everything else was on 60...I got 69c cpu package temp on HWINFO 64....Also max vcore 1,14.Is this supposed to be fine/normal?


You said its running at 4Ghz, is that right? All that sounds fine, but i wonder if you can get away with either less voltage for 4Ghz or a faster clock speed for the same voltage.


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilPieMoo*
> 
> Hey guys, been doing a bit of OCing on my new 5960x, managed to push it to 4.6Ghz 1.26v stable and stressed. I'm pretty content with this result, but what your opinions on pushing it higher?
> 
> Obviously performance increase isn't going to be overwhelming, but tempted to see what else it can do, what's considered an all round safe temp for Haswell-E?


4.6 at that voltage is very nice, I'd probably call it a day with core and start looking at cache, memory, and gpu overclocking. I'd be tempted to try 4.7 with the same core voltage just for grins, but be willing to walk away after it crashes and burns. What kind of cooling are you running, 8 cores blazing away like that has got to be making some heat.

edit: also see http://www.overclock.net/t/1258253/how-to-put-your-rig-in-your-sig


----------



## zednor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> You said its running at 4Ghz, is that right? All that sounds fine, but i wonder if you can get away with either less voltage for 4Ghz or a faster clock speed for the same voltage.


Well when i first put it on auto it reached 1,15.If the adaptive mode feels i need 1,14 maybe my chip is a bad clocker?No luck in the sillicon lottery.Is 1,14 supposed to be high/ too much for 4ghz?


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zednor*
> 
> Well when i first put it on auto it reached 1,15.If the adaptive mode feels i need 1,14 maybe my chip is a bad clocker?No luck in the sillicon lottery.Is 1,14 supposed to be high/ too much for 4ghz?


It's decent, but the only way you'll know is with testing. Set Vcore to 1.25V final and play with frequency until you get instability. With HW-E the limit is as high as you want but most recommend keeping Vcore below 1.30V with good cooling (<70C). Auto is usually quite cautious and pushes more than it actually needs.


----------



## zednor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> It's decent, but the only way you'll know is with testing. Set Vcore to 1.25V final and play with frequency until you get instability. With HW-E the limit is as high as you want but most recommend keeping Vcore below 1.30V with good cooling (<70C). Auto is usually quite cautious and pushes more than it actually needs.


I dont really care going above 4ghz...Should i try setting the vcore to 1,08 and let the adaptive take care of it? If it is really safe voltage at 1,14 i can leave it there..I prefer a mild less taxing oc ,paired with my mildly overclocked 980ti i dont believe i need more boost


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> fold on linux... interesting.


Just saw that post xD
Yeah, always wanted to put linux for more use than Sressaptest xD
Plus [email protected] can be use at some stress test as well. Win win








Me being newb to linux isn't easy tho, google is a good friend to get the proper command line ahah. btw, updated my mint to 17.3 "rosa", might not have been the best idea.. it seems like tray icon is broken with keepassX/teamviewer and the like. Also had 2 freeze, I though that was my cache at first til I found I others had crashes with firefox. I installed chrome since it's what I use usually, will see if it happens again or if it was FF.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zednor*
> 
> I dont really care going above 4ghz...Should i try setting the vcore to 1,08 and let the adaptive take care of it? If it is really safe voltage at 1,14 i can leave it there..I prefer a mild less taxing oc ,paired with my mildly overclocked 980ti i dont believe i need more boost


What temps do you get when stress testing? Dependent on that, the voltage could be played with. The only real negative of going higher than 4GHz is increased power consumption and heat (voltage) - CPU lifetime, but with the process nowadays, it will still end up lasting 5 years at least if kept at reasonable temps. Of course, unless you're running the CPU at full pelt, power consumption plays a small part when using the CPU normally.


----------



## zednor

Ran 10 cycles of x264 test everything is fine...I had max temp 65c on 1 core and everything else was on 60...I got 69c cpu package temp on HWINFO 64... I am using an MPOWER MSI X99A with Coolermaster nepton 240m.Should i try going lower on voltage? What do i have to temper on BIOS?As i said before i left everything on auto except multiplier,Vcore to 1,12 and Core/Ring voltage to adaptive


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zednor*
> 
> Ran 10 cycles of x264 test everything is fine...I had max temp 65c on 1 core and everything else was on 60...I got 69c cpu package temp on HWINFO 64... I am using an MPOWER MSI X99A with Coolermaster nepton 240m.Should i try going lower on voltage? What do i have to temper on BIOS?As i said before i left everything on auto except multiplier,Vcore to 1,12 and Core/Ring voltage to adaptive


Yeah, you could try dropping Vcore in 0.03V increments until you become unstable, then set back to the last good Vcore. You could push a little extra voltage through if you wanted, I myself use 70C as a cutoff point for Core Max, but for now it's probably best just to reduce voltage until you become unstable. I find 0.03V to be a good increment, as you're wasting less time messing about trying to go lower and if it's unstable that extra -0.03V won't make a huge difference at all. Once 0.03V fails, you could try dropping 0.01V, etc. just to fine tune it in, but for a rough setting, use 0.03V - it is 3 times as fast as 0.01V increments and if it truly is unstable, that instability is actually far more noticeable than borderline stability.


----------



## Silent Scone

I'd leave it be. When you get into the mindset of lowering things when at a happy medium already you open up the door for more problems. There's no harm nor is it poor tuning to be running within a 20mv or maybe over tolerance to what is required for stability as long as you are not pushing things too far.


----------



## zednor

Did 8 runs on x264 test.CPU-Z showed 1,116 and HWINFO shown max 1,128 vcore , with max temp on 1 core at 64 and everything else near 60 ......Should i leave it like that?? What is supposed to be the ideal vcore for 24/7 usage???I am mainly concerned about stability and cpu degradation thats why i am asking


----------



## Silent Scone

CPU-Z will display the VID on this platform. Use AIDA for software polling. Those voltages are fine.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I'd leave it be. When you get into the mindset of lowering things when at a happy medium already you open up the door for more problems. There's no harm nor is it poor tuning to be running within a 20mv or maybe over tolerance to what is required for stability as long as you are not pushing things too far.


I do exactly that for 24/7 OCs... get things stable then add 10-20mV extra to vcore.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I do exactly that for 24/7 OCs... get things stable then add 10-20mV extra to vcore.


Exactly. People tend to get caught up sometimes lowering values. Which is understandable when you get into these things as it's almost like an OCD thing. My CPU is stable at 4.4 at 1.18v however I've been running 1.2v since I can remember.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Exactly. People tend to get caught up sometimes lowering values. Which is understandable when you get into these things as it's almost like an OCD thing. My CPU is stable at 4.4 at 1.18v however I've been running 1.2v since I can remember.


OC...D ?










edit: oh yeah - only had a little time to putz with that TZ 32gb kit... running this at 1.4V as a base:


GSAT 1h, HCI 250-something %


----------



## Silent Scone

That's a really nice kit. I honestly can't find any stockists here that have it lol. Plenty of the C16 kit, however.


----------



## JunkaDK

Looking for some general advice on my setup and possible improvements.

Currently im running my system at 4.6Ghz 1.31v, Cache @4.4Ghz 1.26v and SA at 1.1v

Ram is 2800Mhz OC'd to 3200Mhz.

This setup is stabile as far as my test show. 1 hour of Aida64, 2 hours of Realbench stresstest and 8 hours of MemtestPRO.

CPU on max load is low-mid 60's and idle about 28c.

What are your takes on this setup? Im NO guru on overclocking ..more of a happy noob









Thanks


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JunkaDK*
> 
> Looking for some general advice on my setup and possible improvements.
> 
> Currently im running my system at 4.6Ghz 1.31v, Cache @4.4Ghz 1.26v and SA at 1.1v
> 
> Ram is 2800Mhz OC'd to 3200Mhz.
> 
> This setup is stabile as far as my test show. 1 hour of Aida64, 2 hours of Realbench stresstest and 8 hours of MemtestPRO.
> 
> CPU on max load is low-mid 60's and idle about 28c.
> 
> What are your takes on this setup? Im NO guru on overclocking ..more of a happy noob
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks


Sure.

Use the machine.


----------



## JunkaDK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Sure.
> 
> Use the machine.


I am.. and im VERY happy with it's performance. But i find all this overclocking theory very exiting and really just want to understand all the tweaks im doing


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JunkaDK*
> 
> I am.. and im VERY happy with it's performance. But i find all this *overclocking theory very exiting and really just want to understand all the tweaks im doing*


yeah, so that's a different aim. you can try to work on RAM timings *jumping right into the deep end* if the cpu voltages you are running are the ceiling.


----------



## JunkaDK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yeah, so that's a different aim. you can try to work on RAM timings *jumping right into the deep end* if the cpu voltages you are running are the ceiling.


Well thats the thing ..i don't really know if my CPU voltages hits the "ceiling"







.. is it bad to run at 1.35-1.4v if the temps are still below 70c?

These are my current mem info:


----------



## aerotracks

New chip, first look.







Cooled with a Corsair H110i GT.
My previous chip needed little below 1.2V at 4.0Ghz / 1.35V for 4.5, I'm happy with this one









http://abload.de/image.php?img=20151221-175551ecspx.png

Cache was 4000, don't know why it's showing 3750


----------



## thrgk

Is running over 1.4v on ram not good for 24/7? Is 1.4v about the max ?


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Is running over 1.4v on ram not good for 24/7? Is 1.4v about the max ?


1.45v is the max recommended by intel.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JunkaDK*
> 
> Well thats the thing ..i don't really know if my CPU voltages hits the "ceiling"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .. is it bad to run at 1.35-1.4v if the temps are still below 70c?
> These are my current mem info:


that's pretty good!








you can try lowering tFAW and tWCL (FAW should be NLT 4xtRTP)
AS far as asking about safe voltages.... this is OCN, right?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> New chip, first look.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cooled with a Corsair H110i GT.
> My previous chip needed little below 1.2V at 4.0Ghz / 1.35V for 4.5, I'm happy with this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://abload.de/image.php?img=20151221-175551ecspx.png
> 
> 
> Cache was 4000, don't know why it's showing 3750


looks like a good one.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Is running over 1.4v on ram not good for 24/7? Is 1.4v about the max ?


http://www.overclock.net/t/1570313/skylake-overclocking-guide-with-statistics/4940_20#post_24749789


----------



## JunkaDK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> that's pretty good!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you can try lowering tFAW and tWCL (FAW should be NLT 4xtRTP)
> AS far as asking about safe voltages.... this is OCN, right?
> looks like a good one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1570313/skylake-overclocking-guide-with-statistics/4940_20#post_24749789


Should i go for higher clock like 3400? or is that pushing it


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JunkaDK*
> 
> Should i go for higher clock like 3400? or is that pushing it


He said voltages, not frequency







.

3400 isn't supported, most CPU will not be able to achieve this unconditionally. 3200 divider is the most preferable


----------



## JunkaDK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> He said voltages, not frequency
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 3400 isn't supported, most CPU will not be able to achieve this unconditionally. 3200 divider is the most preferable


I know







.. was just asking if that also might be possible







Since my ram is running perfect at 3200 maybe it could go higher


----------



## Kimir

3400/3600 is doable, lilchronic did it with strap 167, his IMC is good it seems. If you are going to go with strap 100 and offset/adaptive, yup 3200 it is.


----------



## JunkaDK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> 3400/3600 is doable, lilchronic did it with strap 167, his IMC is good it seems. If you are going to go with strap 100 and offset/adaptive, yup 3200 it is.


Alright.. never tried anything but strap 100.. do i dare venture into the unknown?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> 3400/3600 is doable, lilchronic did it with strap 167, his IMC is good it seems. If you are going to go with strap 100 and offset/adaptive, yup 3200 it is.


Did he? I didn't see any stability results but may have missed them. Having a 4 DIMM only board will help in his case, but if managing stability at that frequency is probably a very good IMC none the less.


----------



## JunkaDK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Did he? I didn't see any stability results but may have missed them.


Also.. i see you guys often reply to various questions. Right now my voltages are fixed .. like core at 1.31 and Cache at 1.26 and SA at 1.1.. I see people talking about adaptive and offset.. and that is good because at low clocks the voltages will be lower.

How would i set that up now that i know that my voltages are stabile?







I know where its setup in the BIOS i just don't know what values to enter.. if this is even an advantage for me?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JunkaDK*
> 
> Also.. i see you guys often reply to various questions. Right now my voltages are fixed .. like core at 1.31 and Cache at 1.26 and SA at 1.1.. I see people talking about adaptive and offset.. and that is good because at low clocks the voltages will be lower.
> 
> How would i set that up now that i know that my voltages are stabile?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know where its setup in the BIOS i just don't know what values to enter.. if this is even an advantage for me?


To start, I would simply switch core to adaptive mode and change cache once you've established stability.

Simply type the voltage you require into the Additional Turbo Voltage field and make sure the offset field is left in Auto.

In regards to offset functions you may find some of the older guides on the ROG forums from Raja helpful as to what these functions do and how they work.


----------



## JunkaDK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> To start, I would simply switch core to adaptive mode and change cache once you've established stability.
> 
> Simply type the voltage you require into the Additional Turbo Voltage field and make sure the offset field is left in Auto.
> 
> In regards to offset functions you may find some of the older guides on the ROG forums from Raja helpful as to what these functions do and how they work.


Thanks i will try this when i get home from work


----------



## aerotracks

Don't know what this thing thing is, but it sure marches forward







5.0 1.299V - hwbot prime passing as well with said settings


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> Don't know what this thing thing is, but it sure marches forward
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5.0 1.299V - hwbot prime passing as well with said settings
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice, well 1.1v at 4.5Ghz on CB15 is already gold from I've seen on the bot.


----------



## devilhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> Don't know what this thing thing is, but it sure marches forward
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5.0 1.299V - hwbot prime passing as well with said settings


That is decent chip and nice temperatures







) 1.3v and less than 50c








With cold ambient i can do cinebench too at 1.3v .How much volts do you need for cinebench?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JunkaDK*
> 
> Thanks i will try this when i get home from work


If you feel like touching cache this evening too, make sure to use the offset function correctly and not attempt to use adaptive. Adaptive cache is not possible on this platform.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> Don't know what this thing thing is, but it sure marches forward
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5.0 1.299V - hwbot prime passing as well with said settings
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That looks like it could be a really nice chip, let us know how you get on


----------



## thrgk

Can someone post their aida64 memory benchmarks ? I want to compare mine. For copy I am getting 77413 and not sure if that is good . I'm at 4.4/4.2 1.2/1.2v and 3200 16-16-16-36-1 and the rest of the ram settings are based on the preset.

Does 1.2v for cache at 4.2ghz also seem high ? I haven't tried less , maybe 1.15 could help with temps a bit


----------



## Kimir

[email protected]/[email protected] is what my sample do on the cache.


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Can someone post their aida64 memory benchmarks ? I want to compare mine. For copy I am getting 77413 and not sure if that is good . I'm at 4.4/4.2 1.2/1.2v and 3200 16-16-16-36-1 and the rest of the ram settings are based on the preset.
> 
> Does 1.2v for cache at 4.2ghz also seem high ? I haven't tried less , maybe 1.15 could help with temps a bit


If you can run 44 cache (mine does that at 1.228v) you be in the 80's. For the timings listed that's pretty normal. I can manage 15-15-15-36-1 at 3200 with 1.40v and get scores of 86xxx-75xxx-82xxx or there about with 50.x latency. 1.2v for cache is no issue - some chips are better with cache OC than others - to get a chip like aerotracks has is a gift. I thought mine doing 4.7 at 1.28v was nice (and it is) but dang 5.0 under 1.3v
















SS


----------



## JunkaDK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> If you feel like touching cache this evening too, make sure to use the offset function correctly and not attempt to use adaptive. Adaptive cache is not possible on this platform.
> That looks like it could be a really nice chip, let us know how you get on


So i am home.. i read Raja guide on the way home and what is did was .. first set the voltage on auto to see what the system wanted to use on its own.. and that was 1.480 Core Voltage. So according to the article i had to set - offset to my desired voltage which is 1.31 so that is an offset of about - 0.36 . So i did this and now my CPU idles at about 0.761v and so far its working fine. But that offset is quite alot isn't it? or is this fine?







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> If you feel like touching cache this evening too, make sure to use the offset function correctly and not attempt to use adaptive. Adaptive cache is not possible on this platform.
> That looks like it could be a really nice chip, let us know how you get on


So i am home..

i read Raja's guide on the way home and what i did was .. first set the voltage on auto to see what the system wanted to use on its own.. and that was 1.480 Core Voltage. So according to the article i had to set - offset because my current voltage is 1.31 with offset set to auto(like u said).



Now its at 0.761v idle and 1.313v at load. Which is nice.. idle temp went down 2-3 degrees and max temp is still 65 when running Aida64

Here is my bios settings right now.



Should i type something in offset or just leave it on auto?

Cache Voltage is running also about 1.45 now when max load. Before i had it set to 1.26.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JunkaDK*
> 
> So i am home.. i read Raja guide on the way home and what is did was .. first set the voltage on auto to see what the system wanted to use on its own.. and that was 1.480 Core Voltage. So according to the article i had to set - offset to my desired voltage which is 1.31 so that is an offset of about - 0.36 . So i did this and now my CPU idles at about 0.761v and so far its working fine. But that offset is quite alot isn't it? or is this fine?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So i am home..
> 
> i read Raja's guide on the way home and what i did was .. first set the voltage on auto to see what the system wanted to use on its own.. and that was 1.480 Core Voltage. So according to the article i had to set - offset because my current voltage is 1.31 with offset set to auto(like u said).
> 
> 
> 
> Now its at 0.761v idle and 1.313v at load. Which is nice.. idle temp went down 2-3 degrees and max temp is still 65 when running Aida64
> 
> Here is my bios settings right now.
> 
> 
> 
> Should i type something in offset or just leave it on auto?
> 
> *Cache Voltage is running also about 1.45 now when max load*. Before i had it set to 1.26.


THIS is not good IMO.


----------



## JunkaDK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> THIS is not good IMO.


So i guess its best to just leave it as before.. 1.31 core volt, 1.26 cache volt. SA 1.1?


----------



## JunkaDK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JunkaDK*
> 
> So i guess its best to just leave it as before.. 1.31 core volt, 1.26 cache volt. SA 1.1?


Or how do i set the offset on the cache voltage so that it IS good ?


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JunkaDK*
> 
> Cache Voltage is running also about 1.45 now when max load. Before i had it set to 1.26.


Oh, please no.... it would be so sad to kill that chip... 1.45 is not a safe cache voltage!


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zednor*
> 
> Well when i first put it on auto it reached 1,15.If the adaptive mode feels i need 1,14 maybe my chip is a bad clocker?No luck in the sillicon lottery.Is 1,14 supposed to be high/ too much for 4ghz?


My chip is pretty average and i think it can run 4.3 at around that voltage. I saw the other responses to not worry about tightening the voltage down to the lowest limit and can appreciate that, but I'm wondering if you're actually quite bit higher in voltage than you really need to be. I'd hate to leave a bunch of free performance on the table, so I'd try some simple experiments to see, either raise the multi or lower the voltage in 0.03v increments just to see what happens in quick run of x264 or aida. Once you actually know you're near the limit for your sample... then don't worry about tightening down too much.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JunkaDK*
> 
> Or how do i set the offset on the cache voltage so that it IS good ?


Try an offset of +0.200V to begin with and check what voltage that puts you at in Windows. Oh yeah, and 1.45V of cache is hold the power button down and shutdown territory. I just messed about with offset until I found the difference, ashamed to say I didn't actually look at my stock cache voltage before applying an offset.

_Alternatively, set cache back to 33x multi, and activate cache offset mode with +0.001V. Boot into Windows and check the cache voltage._


----------



## JunkaDK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Try an offset of +0.200V to begin with and check what voltage that puts you at in Windows. Oh yeah, and 1.45V of cache is hold the power button down and shutdown territory. I just messed about with offset until I found the difference, ashamed to say I didn't actually look at my stock cache voltage before applying an offset.
> 
> _Alternatively, set cache back to 33x multi, and activate cache offset mode with +0.001V. Boot into Windows and check the cache voltage._


Will try that.. this did not get me into windows


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JunkaDK*
> 
> Will try that.. this did not get me into windows


Up to +0.250V, if that don't work, +0.300V









It's a shame ASUS don't fit a small "max load" bit of code in the UEFI so you can press "F6" for example and the CPU will be set in a max load state. I think cache rests at idle in the UEFI so it results in displaying a lower value of voltage than is really there.


----------



## JunkaDK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Up to +0.250V, if that don't work, +0.300V
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a shame ASUS don't fit a small "max load" bit of code in the UEFI so you can press "F6" for example and the CPU will be set in a max load state. I think cache rests at idle in the UEFI so it results in displaying a lower value of voltage than is really there.


Yes it does display the idle voltage, making it hard to see what it really uses. I went straight to 0.300







and it bootet into windows. Will try to go back to 0.250


----------



## JunkaDK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JunkaDK*
> 
> Yes it does display the idle voltage, making it hard to see what it really uses. I went straight to 0.300
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and it bootet into windows. Will try to go back to 0.250


It did not boot at 0.250.. now where do i see my total max cache voltage?


----------



## zednor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> My chip is pretty average and i think it can run 4.3 at around that voltage. I saw the other responses to not worry about tightening the voltage down to the lowest limit and can appreciate that, but I'm wondering if you're actually quite bit higher in voltage than you really need to be. I'd hate to leave a bunch of free performance on the table, so I'd try some simple experiments to see, either raise the multi or lower the voltage in 0.03v increments just to see what happens in quick run of x264 or aida. Once you actually know you're near the limit for your sample... then don't worry about tightening down too much.


I currently am at 1,120 with 1,128 max.Passed 2 hours realbench and 10 cycles of the x264 benchmark.....I believe it is fine enough?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JunkaDK*
> 
> Or how do i set the offset on the cache voltage so that it IS good ?


you can control cacheV either with Offset or Manual. Either way, keep it below 1.3V on load ... and preferably ~1.2V for 24/7. Adjust the cache multiplier down as needed in that voltage range.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JunkaDK*
> 
> It did not boot at 0.250.. now where do i see my total max cache voltage?


I'm not sure because I don't use HWMonitor. Try using HWiNFO64 if it works with your setup, I think HWMonitor only displays the offset value (and the sensors are messed up for me... hah check image attached). In HWiNFO64 it's listed under "ASUS EC" as "CPU Cache". You could also try running AIDA64 stress test and looking at the voltage section of AI Suite 3. According to HWMonitor my Vcore is 1.936V. (I love HWiNFO64 lol)


----------



## Jpmboy

Best to use AID64, where it's called.... Cache voltage


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> That looks like it could be a really nice chip, let us know how you get on


I went on to do some light cache testing, this is at 4.7/1.285V (non waza PI) and 4.625/1.275V (Cine).
To put this into perspective, my old 5960X was stuck in these tests at cache speeds of 4400/4250 at around 1.45-1.5V.

http://abload.de/image.php?img=604156nzshn.png

http://abload.de/image.php?img=20151221-222804h4str.png


----------



## JunkaDK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Best to use AID64, where it's called.... Cache voltage


Actually it was called... CPU cache









AI suite and Aida64 gave the same result









Looks much better now







Now i just need to test to see if its stabile


----------



## Jpmboy

add your info and batch number, I can update the table up front.


----------



## michael-ocn

that's a badass chip


----------



## Desolutional

1.24V? Not too shabby. AIDA64 should let you bash the cache, give it a 2 hour run. You could do with dropping the Vcore and freq. below 1.30V for the long run though (after you've done your leaderboard submission).


----------



## moorhen2

For a ram frequency of 3400mhz my kit's XMP sets the 167 strap, but I use the 125 strap for the same outcome.


----------



## JunkaDK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> that's pretty good!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you can try lowering tFAW and tWCL (FAW should be NLT 4xtRTP)
> AS far as asking about safe voltages.... this is OCN, right?
> looks like a good one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1570313/skylake-overclocking-guide-with-statistics/4940_20#post_24749789


So i lowered tFAW and tWCL and i did boost my numbers.. have testet for stability yet









Before:


After:


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Best to use AID64, where it's called.... Cache voltage


Best is to use a DMM!


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> add your info and batch number, I can update the table up front.


I filled out the form with data, hope I did it right

Anyhow, batch is J518B431, vali I did: http://valid.x86.fr/ul7veb


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Did he? I didn't see any stability results but may have missed them. Having a 4 DIMM only board will help in his case, but if managing stability at that frequency is probably a very good IMC none the less.


3400Mhz C14 1.38v 1hr of GSAT . I can see why you missed it as i only took a picture with my phone. Couldn't figure out how to use linux that well since it was my first time. And there was *60* Post's when i woke up today.

Any way new chip got in today 4.6Ghz @ 1.26v a little better than my old chip that needed 1.35 for 4.5Ghz. So far 3600Mhz cl14 mem is achievable but definitely not stable as i need 1.5v just to get it to boot.
Im thinking this kit should be able to do 3600Mhz @ 1.35-1.45v @ cl16-16-16-36
These are all Samsung B-die sticks
http://gskill.com/en/press/view/g-skill-boosts-ddr4-8gb-module-speed-up-to-4133mhz-16gb--8gbx2-


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JunkaDK*
> 
> So i lowered tFAW and tWCL and i did boost my numbers.. have testet for stability yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Before:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


yeah, those two parameters can really improve performance.. .sometimes more that a higher frequency with lower cas can. Try tFAW 16.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Best is to use a DMM!


Absolutely !!!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> 3400Mhz C14 1.38v 1hr of GSAT . I can see why you missed it as i only took a picture with my phone. Couldn't figure out how to use linux that well since it was my first time. And there was *60* Post's when i woke up today.
> 
> Any way new chip got in today 4.6Ghz @ 1.26v a little better than my old chip that needed 1.35 for 4.5Ghz. So far 3600Mhz cl14 mem is achievable but definitely not stable as i need 1.5v just to get it to boot.
> Im thinking this kit should be able to do 3600Mhz @ 1.35-1.45v @ cl16-16-16-36
> These are all Samsung B-die sticks
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://gskill.com/en/press/view/g-skill-boosts-ddr4-8gb-module-speed-up-to-4133mhz-16gb--8gbx2-


what VSA are you running for 3600? It keeps dropping a stick at 3600 even when I use 1.15V vsa.

lol - good to see them use HCI memtest.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yeah, those two parameters can really improve performance.. .sometimes more that a higher frequency with lower cas can. Try tFAW 16.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely !!!
> what VSA are you running for 3600? It keeps dropping a stick at 3600 even when I use 1.15V vsa.
> 
> lol - good to see them use HCI memtest.


Haven't needed to adjust vsa. So it's at +250 offset by default or 1.2v


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> I filled out the form with data, hope I did it right
> 
> Anyhow, batch is J518B431, vali I did: http://valid.x86.fr/ul7veb


updated... tho I think you'll have at least 5100.


----------



## aerotracks

I was busy fighting for lower temps with the Corsair unit









Probably the last out of my MFR (1.87V for 3200C11), obsolete before showing any signs of degradation







- hoping for B-Die to push that score up a little bit.

http://abload.de/image.php?img=20160111-172444ngsty.png


----------



## marc0053

Been playing with this new B-die 4x8gb sticks 3600 cl16 on x99 and it's a lot of fun!
Please note this is nothing more than SuperPi 32m stable and should not run 1.87V through your DDR4 ram for 24/7








Also I was playing around by enabling 1 core at a time to find the highest overclocker and core #8 was the winner on water for my chip.
Here's my poor Spi32m efficiency. Tons of tweaks to learn

http://hwbot.org/submission/3092582_


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> Been playing with this new B-die 4x8gb sticks 3600 cl16 on x99 and it's a lot of fun!
> Please note this is nothing more than SuperPi 32m stable and should not run 1.87V through your DDR4 ram for 24/7
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also I was playing around by enabling 1 core at a time to find the highest overclocker and core #8 was the winner on water for my chip.
> Here's my poor Spi32m efficiency. Tons of tweaks to learn
> 
> http://hwbot.org/submission/3092582_


Nice one marc.. is that win Xp?


----------



## marc0053

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Nice one marc.. is that win Xp?


Yes it is


----------



## michael-ocn

I'd like to improve the memory timings on my system but i really don't know how to go about doing that. All I've done so far is change 16,16,16,39 to 13,13,13,32 while staying at 1.2v.




I tried to increase the clock speed some time back w/o much success, DRAM training would kick at least one stick out at any speed north of 2400 even with voltage up to 1.3. But I was able to drop the primary timings down to the levels seen in the memteakit image without an increase in voltage.

So I'm bailing on increasing the clock speed but would like to tighen timings more but I don't know what i'm looking at in this pile of numbers. Any pointers would be much appreciated. Thnx.

edit: based on jmpboy's comments earlier, i'm wondering about tFAW, tWCL and tRTP


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> I'd like to improve the memory timings on my system but i really don't know how to go about doing that. All I've done so far is change 16,16,16,39 to 13,13,13,32 while staying at 1.2v.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried to increase the clock speed some time back w/o much success, DRAM training would kick at least one stick out at any speed north of 2400 even with voltage up to 1.3. But I was able to drop the primary timings down to the levels seen in the memteakit image without an increase in voltage.
> 
> So I'm bailing on increasing the clock speed but would like to tighen timings more but I don't know what i'm looking at in this pile of numbers. Any pointers would be much appreciated. Thnx.
> 
> edit: based on jmpboy's comments earlier, i'm wondering about tFAW, tWCL and tRTP


try again, but dont ignore SA. Try 2666 and 3200 on the 100 strap...ignore the other speeds in between, they are weak on the 100 strap.


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> try again, but dont ignore SA. Try 2666 and 3200 on the 100 strap...ignore the other speeds in between, they are weak on the 100 strap.


I didn't think i ingored SA last time i tried. It was a while ago so i had to go find my old posts/notes about it to be sure. After those earlier experiences (just not getting past go), i decided to stick with 2400 and limit the memory oc to timing tweaks.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> One of my sticks seems not like the others, the 4G module in slot B1 sucks, I think that's an appropriate technical description of the problem.
> 
> I worked vdimm and vccsa up to the top end of my comfort zone, 1.3v and 1.2'ish. Alternatively increasing one or the other across restarts. Also attempting 2600 vs 2666 mhz for some voltage combos. Just trying to POST. The stick in slot B1 wasn't recognized in any attempt. The sticks in A1 and D1 were recognized in every attempt. The stick in C1 sometimes made it and sometimes not (a higher voltage sometimes caused it to go missing again).
> 
> I think I got a lemon for one of my sticks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Come to think of it, maybe it's the slot and not the stick? Any bets on whether reseating slot B1 or swapping which stick is in which slot would help?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> Earlier, when I bumped them up to 2666 with a 100 bclk, they underperformed for reasons that I don't understand. That had heavily dissuaded me. (edit: i think i was running with only 3 sticks)


----------



## JunkaDK

What is typically wrong when the pc freezes within the first 2 mins of aida64? No high temps and it doesnt abort like when i run the clock too high.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JunkaDK*
> 
> What is typically wrong when the pc freezes within the first 2 mins of aida64? No high temps and it doesnt abort like when i run the clock too high.


RAM/Cache in my experience.


----------



## JunkaDK

Thanks for that ? Will test it


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JunkaDK*
> 
> What is typically wrong when the pc freezes within the first 2 mins of aida64? No high temps and it doesnt abort like when i run the clock too high.


i just saw a freeze like that, mouse just stopped moving and so did everything else... it happened with the cache clock turned up one multi too high


----------



## JunkaDK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> i just saw a freeze like that, mouse just stopped moving and so did everything else... it happened with the cache clock turned up one multi too high


Well.. its strange.. yesterday my cache my very stabile with my current settings.. i did change some RAM timings.. maybe too much







will test when i get home from work and let u know.


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JunkaDK*
> 
> Well.. its strange.. yesterday my cache my very stabile with my current settings.. i did change some RAM timings.. maybe too much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> will test when i get home from work and let u know.


then it probably was the mem timing changes, i'd check that first if i were u


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> I'd like to improve the memory timings on my system but i really don't know how to go about doing that. All I've done so far is change 16,16,16,39 to 13,13,13,32 while staying at 1.2v.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried to increase the clock speed some time back w/o much success, DRAM training would kick at least one stick out at any speed north of 2400 even with voltage up to 1.3. But I was able to drop the primary timings down to the levels seen in the memteakit image without an increase in voltage.
> 
> So I'm bailing on increasing the clock speed but would like to tighen timings more but I don't know what i'm looking at in this pile of numbers. Any pointers would be much appreciated. Thnx.
> 
> edit: based on jmpboy's comments earlier, i'm wondering about tFAW, tWCL and tRTP


1. Revert to defaults.

2. Pull out every stick except 1 on the farther slot. Assuming you only have 4 sticks.

3. Boot on a single stick and try changing the memory timings to 16-16-16-35-CR2. Reboot to bios.

4. Add in memory Voltage. Say, 1.4V. Then memory clock to 3200 At strap 100. And add a 0.100 SA Voltage. Reboot to Bios. If succesful, save that profile into a vacant Profile.

5. Add one stick at a time while checking if the memory clock sticks and every slot/stick gets recognized.

If you fail to boot or a stick drops, adjust mem clock to 2666. And retry. (safe mode button is very helpful at this if your board has one.)

If you get lucky to boot on all sticks and get into Windows, run HCI. If you fail or errors arise, adjust the timings to say, 16-17-17. If HCI doesn't fail for about 80% or about 10 minutes, try to lower the primary timings.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JunkaDK*
> 
> Well.. its strange.. yesterday my cache my very stabile with my current settings.. i did change some RAM timings.. maybe too much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> will test when i get home from work and let u know.


The one way to eliminate RAM and Cache issues is to run GSAT. That only tests RAM* and places minimal load on the CPU and Cache. If you get hardware errors in GSAT it's the RAM. Usually "system lockup" occurs due to cache being set too high / not enough cache voltage.


----------



## JunkaDK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> The one way to eliminate RAM and Cache issues is to run GSAT. That only tests cache and places minimal load on the CPU and Cache. If you get hardware errors in GSAT it's the RAM. Usually "system lockup" occurs due to cache being set too high / not enough cache voltage.


Appreciate that tip







will test it out later , thanks


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JunkaDK*
> 
> Appreciate that tip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> will test it out later , thanks


He meant RAM. Google stress app isolates the memory subsystem. Ergo you can test your memory overclock and if the cache is unstable, it's unlikely Stress App will catch it.


----------



## JunkaDK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> He meant RAM. Google stress app isolates the memory subsystem. Ergo you can test your memory overclock and if the cache is unstable, it's unlikely Stress App will catch it.


As far as i can see this is Linux(unix) right? so can i run this in windows?

Or install a virtual machine with Linux?

I've never worked with linux


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JunkaDK*
> 
> As far as i can see this is Linux(unix) right? so can i run this in windows?
> 
> Or install a virtual machine with Linux?
> 
> I've never worked with linux


first try lowering your cache multi by 1 or raising cache voltage slightly. If that does not work, revert back to original settings for cache V and increase dram V by 25mV. If neither works... loosen the ram timings a bit.


----------



## JunkaDK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> first try lowering your cache multi by 1 or raising cache voltage slightly. If that does not work, revert back to original settings for cache V and increase dram V by 25mV. If neither works... loosen the ram timings a bit.


Man.. getting all these good tips while being at work is KILLING ME







But thanks again


----------



## thrgk

Jpm I see you said lowering tfaw to about 16 helps a good bit with performance. On aufo I think it was set to 26? When I lowered it to 16 I get a few hci memtest errors, would raising vccio help with that? Or what do you recommend ?

Thanks


----------



## JunkaDK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> first try lowering your cache multi by 1 or raising cache voltage slightly. If that does not work, revert back to original settings for cache V and increase dram V by 25mV. If neither works... loosen the ram timings a bit.


So..guess it was my Cache voltage that was off.. first i tried different voltages.. didnt work. Then i loaded last stabile OC bios and made sure that worked. Then i set up the voltages again, so that vcore is running adaptive and cache and SA is running offset. Vcore offset - auto, 0.75 idle and 1.32v load, Cache +0.320 offset (1.25v load) and SA at +0.200 offset (1.11v load) .. and so far this is stable. Does not crash in Aida64 .. (only testet 10 mins) and does not crash in RealBench benchmark.

Cache was at + 0.300 offset at first and it crashed again.. then i upped it to 0.350 at it was stable.. then down to 0.320 where its sitting at now.. stabie so far









Tomorrow while im at work i will do some longer tests









Are my numbers way off or?


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I'm tring to understand the observation and more than likely, I'm not asking this correctly: 8x4GB sticks seem to have better performance in a few measurements than 4x8GB. (R, W, but not C) From your responses, I'm led to think that there are more ranks to interleave in the latter. Is that correct?


If the 4GiB DIMMs are single sided and the 8GiB DIMMs double sided, chances are it's the same total number of ranks. However, there are different timings for many functions between different ranks and different DIMMs. Some times it's faster to hit a a different DIMM than a different rank on the same DIMM and vice versa, and this may be where you are seeing the performance difference.

If it were 8x8GiB (DS) DIMMs vs. 4x16GiB (DS) DIMMs, I'd expect the former to be faster (except in some latency tests), if all timings were identical between the two sets, but 8x4GiB (SS) vs. 4x8GiB (DS) is a more complex comparison.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Jpm I see you said lowering tfaw to about 16 helps a good bit with performance. On aufo I think it was set to 26? When I lowered it to 16 I get a few hci memtest errors, would raising vccio help with that? Or what do you recommend ?
> 
> Thanks


Not Jpm, but, I would first raise DRAM voltage, by around +0.02V or something. If that doesn't remedy the errors, then look into VCCIO/SA.


----------



## JunkaDK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> first try lowering your cache multi by 1 or raising cache voltage slightly. If that does not work, revert back to original settings for cache V and increase dram V by 25mV. If neither works... loosen the ram timings a bit.


So now that i got it stable at 4.6 with the RAM timings u suggested.. i tried taking the cpu multiplier to 47.. increased vcore a little to 1.347, Cache still at 1.25 and SA 1.160... So far its working great. Passing 10 mins of Aida64 and Realbench benchmarks







MORE testing to come


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Jpm I see you said lowering tfaw to about 16 helps a good bit with performance. On aufo I think it was set to 26? When I lowered it to 16 I get a few hci memtest errors, would raising vccio help with that? Or what do you recommend ?
> 
> Thanks


raise VDIMM as RT123 recommended. Remember, try to keep tFAW set to no less than 4x tRTP. (tho these new die ICs may be different)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JunkaDK*
> 
> So..guess it was my Cache voltage that was off.. first i tried different voltages.. didnt work. Then i loaded last stabile OC bios and made sure that worked. Then i set up the voltages again, so that vcore is running adaptive and cache and SA is running offset. Vcore offset - auto, 0.75 idle and 1.32v load, Cache +0.320 offset (1.25v load) and SA at +0.200 offset (1.11v load) .. and so far this is stable. Does not crash in Aida64 .. (only testet 10 mins) and does not crash in RealBench benchmark.
> 
> Cache was at + 0.300 offset at first and it crashed again.. then i upped it to 0.350 at it was stable.. then down to 0.320 where its sitting at now.. stabie so far
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tomorrow while im at work i will do some longer tests
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are my numbers way off or?


IMO, 1.32V load voltage for the core is fine for 24/7 assuming you can control the max temperature under load... but, on this architecture, Input voltage is just as critical as vcore.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> If the 4GiB DIMMs are single sided and the 8GiB DIMMs double sided, chances are it's the same total number of ranks. However, there are different timings for many functions between different ranks and different DIMMs. Some times it's faster to hit a a different DIMM than a different rank on the same DIMM and vice versa, and this may be where you are seeing the performance difference.
> If it were 8x8GiB (DS) DIMMs vs. 4x16GiB (DS) DIMMs, I'd expect the former to be faster (except in some latency tests), if all timings were identical between the two sets, but 8x4GiB (SS) vs. 4x8GiB (DS) is a more complex comparison.


Thank you bud... I suspected that 8x4GB SS dimms would have near or the same number of ranks for the IMC to deal with as this 4x8GB DS kit.
Very knowledgeable explanation.







+1


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Not Jpm, but, I would first raise DRAM voltage, by around +0.02V or something. If that doesn't remedy the errors, then look into VCCIO/SA.


^^ this.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JunkaDK*
> 
> So now that i got it stable at 4.6 with the RAM timings u suggested.. i tried taking the cpu multiplier to 47.. increased vcore a little to 1.347, Cache still at 1.25 and SA 1.160... So far its working great. Passing 10 mins of Aida64 and Realbench benchmarks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MORE testing to come
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


figure (roughly) 10mV per 100 MHz per core as you increase the multiplier (or bclk) above your "proven stable" OC.


----------



## aerotracks

I kicked the Rampage into my case, now FireStrike physics with custom watercooling (but old/reused paste







)

http://abload.de/image.php?img=20160112-145515xjsgy.png


----------



## Kimir

^Sweet!


----------



## JunkaDK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> raise VDIMM as RT123 recommended. Remember, try to keep tFAW set to no less than 4x tRTP. (tho these new die ICs may be different)
> 
> IMO, 1.32V load voltage for the core is fine for 24/7 assuming you can control the max temperature under load... but, on this architecture, Input voltage is just as critical as vcore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> figure (roughly) 10mV per 100 MHz per core as you increase the multiplier (or bclk) above your "proven stable" OC.


Under load its running around 65 celcius, and that is at 4.7Ghz / 1.347v , so i guess that is fine regarding temps?







the total input voltage is set at 1.920.

At 4.7Ghz its running at 1.347v..maybe it will go for lower. According to your advise i should go for something like 1.335? If i understand you correctly?


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JunkaDK*
> 
> Under load its running around 65 celcius, and that is at 4.7Ghz / 1.347v , so i guess that is fine regarding temps?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the total input voltage is set at 1.920.
> 
> At 4.7Ghz its running at 1.347v..maybe it will go for lower. According to your advise i should go for something like 1.335? If i understand you correctly?


That's such an excellent outcome to have such a high speed at so low temps!


----------



## JunkaDK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> That's such an excellent outcome to have such a high speed at so low temps!


I'm glad to hear that







Should be even better when i switch the stock corsair fans on my H110i GT for Noctua's industrial fans









Today my PC will be doing tests at 4.7 Ghz.. if everything proves to be stable, i will probably push for 4.8. As long as it stays around 70 at max load


----------



## BotSkill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> I kicked the Rampage into my case, now FireStrike physics with custom watercooling (but old/reused paste
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> http://abload.de/image.php?img=20160112-145515xjsgy.png


'

What voltage for ram?


----------



## JunkaDK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JunkaDK*
> 
> I'm glad to hear that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should be even better when i switch the stock corsair fans on my H110i GT for Noctua's industrial fans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today my PC will be doing tests at 4.7 Ghz.. if everything proves to be stable, i will probably push for 4.8. As long as it stays around 70 at max load


Crap









first 1 hour of Aida64.. passed
then 2 hours of Realbench stresstest.. passed
then 12 instances of memtestpro.. crash after 30 min.. guess my timings are too aggressive







since it has passed 1000% before at my previous settings


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JunkaDK*
> 
> Crap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> first 1 hour of Aida64.. passed
> then 2 hours of Realbench stresstest.. passed
> then 12 instances of memtestpro.. crash after 30 min.. guess my timings are too aggressive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> since it has passed 1000% before at my previous settings


Just curious what your package temp readings are in aida64 @ 1.347v - 4.7Ghz? Do you monitor that?


----------



## JunkaDK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Just curious what your package temp readings are in aida64 @ 1.347v - 4.7Ghz? Do you monitor that?


Have not noticed..will check when i get home from work this afternoon. What is it? and what should i look for? too high temps?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JunkaDK*
> 
> Have not noticed..will check when i get home from work this afternoon. What is it? and what should i look for? too high temps?


On the stability test page you may need to go to preferences and enable it. I personally dont like it going over 75c


----------



## JunkaDK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> On the stability test page you may need to go to preferences and enable it. I personally dont like it going over 75c


Noted.. will try it later


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JunkaDK*
> 
> Crap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> first 1 hour of Aida64.. passed
> then 2 hours of Realbench stresstest.. passed
> then 12 instances of memtestpro.. crash after 30 min.. guess my timings are too aggressive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> since it has passed 1000% before at my previous settings


If not having tested the memory since lowering the timings then yes most likely


----------



## JunkaDK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> If not having tested the memory since lowering the timings then yes most likely


I haven't yet







It would seem obvious since all the other tests went fine


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JunkaDK*
> 
> Under load its running around 65 celcius, and that is at 4.7Ghz / 1.347v , so i guess that is fine regarding temps?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the total input voltage is set at 1.920.
> 
> At 4.7Ghz its running at 1.347v..maybe it will go for lower. According to your advise i should go for something like 1.335? If i understand you correctly?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JunkaDK*
> 
> Crap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> first 1 hour of Aida64.. passed
> then 2 hours of Realbench stresstest.. passed
> then 12 instances of memtestpro.. crash after 30 min.. guess my timings are too aggressive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> since it has passed 1000% before at my previous settings


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JunkaDK*
> 
> I haven't yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It would seem obvious since all the other tests went fine


1.347V is borderline IMO... should be okay. Just buy the INtel Tuning plan. It seems the cores are generally strong on these chips.. the cache may be a weak-link.
lol - looks like you were a bit optimistic on the ram timings. either raise dramV or loosen the timings you tightened since passing 1000%


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BotSkill*
> 
> '
> 
> What voltage for ram?


1.87V

as usual:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



that's not for daily use


----------



## Jpmboy

as usual:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



that's not for daily use


[/quote]

nah - more like: "smoke 'em if you got 'em"


----------



## thrgk

Is lowering the dram rer cycle time worth it? Mine is at 350 so should I lower it? I have the other two you recommended jpm at 4 and 16 so its no less then 4x the lower number.

Mine timings are 16-16-16-36-1 can I lower any of the 16 to 15 safetly ?


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> nah - more like: "smoke 'em if you got 'em"


Say that for 3000C10 1.96V









Below 1.9V I have been seeing no issues whatsoever, maybe same thing goes for 1.96V, but I don't see the necessity.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> Say that for 3000C10 1.96V
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Below 1.9V I have been seeing no issues whatsoever, maybe same thing goes for 1.96V, but I don't see the necessity.


Hmm, so no diode breakdown on the CPU side of things, I guess this platform is quite the beast when it comes to overvolting RAM. Does frequency scale past 1.90V for you, or is it just timings?


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Hmm, so no diode breakdown on the CPU side of things, I guess this platform is quite the beast when it comes to overvolting RAM. Does frequency scale past 1.90V for you, or is it just timings?


More voltage only allows for CL. Frequency has an inverse scaling with volts + diminishing returns: C11 is good until 3200, C12 until 3350, C13 3440... On Z170 I ended up with max 32M stable clock of 3600 15-16-16 at lowly 1.37V. This is memory limitation, not IMC.

With the new Hynix A-Die things should look a lot brighter than with old MFR.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> On the stability test page you may need to go to preferences and enable it. I personally dont like it going over 75c


made me look...










Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> Say that for 3000C10 1.96V
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Below 1.9V I have been seeing no issues whatsoever, maybe same thing goes for 1.96V, but I don't see the necessity.


early on - like at x99 launch, I had a kit I ran up to 1.8V, but the early kits didn't respond too well to such OOS voltage.


----------



## Silent Scone

Hmm, that C14 Trident kit looks like a great buy. Or it would be if there were many in the wild.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Hmm, that C14 Trident kit looks like a great buy. Or it would be if there were many in the wild.


yeah - The price is really low compared to what we were paying when this DDR4 *sheet* launched.









I had trouble with 3200 on the 8 4GB sticks (tho 2666c12 and 3000c13 were fine - and damn fast too)... only real benefit, if any for me.


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> early on - like at x99 launch, I had a kit I ran up to 1.8V, but the early kits didn't respond too well to such OOS voltage.


Not many MFR sticks do, that's where binning came into place. I tested a little over 50 sticks to get my quad set


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> Not many MFR sticks do, that's where binning comes into place. I tested a little over 50 sticks to get my quad set


obsessive.


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Hmm, that C14 Trident kit looks like a great buy. Or it would be if there were many in the wild.


Back in stock at NewEgg -- to bad it's not quad channel.

SS


----------



## Qwinn

Hello everyone. Thanks for a great thread, I've been reading it for several months. So, after months of working the problem, I think I'm finally ready to lock in the following 24/7 OC as using up all my available voltage/temp headroom. Looking for opinions on whether this is reasonably safe:

44x100 core, 38x100 cache
LLC: 6
Vcore: Adaptive 1.25 (1.28 under OCCT load)
Vcache: Manual 1.1v
Vinput: 1.95v (1.89v under OCCT load)
Memory: XMP settings (2666 15-15-15-35) @ 1.2v
CPU and DRAM Power Phase: Extreme
CPU and DRAM SVID: Disabled
VR Fault Management: Disabled
Internal PLL Overvoltage: Disabled
Max CPU package temp spike after 4 hour OCCT: 81c
Max CPU hottest single core spike after 4 hour OCCT: 76c

I'd say my biggest concern is whether or not the input voltage is too high at idle, though the fact that it drops to under 1.9v under load makes me feel somewhat better. I haven't tried running it at a lower vinput setting yet, but this is the first time I've managed to get even the mild cache overclock I've got totally stable (or at least looking like it, I will do 24 hour OCCT run at some point, my goal is stable-as-stock). Do I even need to worry about it?

Incidentally, I've been browsing forums and posting threads during the OCCT run (which is still going) without any issues and hardly any lag. I kinda consider that a vital part of testing, since my experience is you can pass OCCT if you leave it alone but if you try posting/browsing while it's going, you'll frequently freeze/crash where you wouldn't have otherwise.

Thanks in advance for any useful advice/comments that will hopefully come my way.


----------



## Desolutional

I avoid OCCT myself (my cooling can't handle it) and use x264 as it's more natural and I find that 8 hours of x264 will iron out any max load issues; x264 also runs a lower temp. I find that if it can't pass 2 hours of x264, increase the Vcore by 0.03V and try again. If it can't pass 4 hours, increase Vcore by 0.02V and try again. I'm not happy letting my cores get hotter than 80C for a few seconds, and not happy with my cores getting hotter than 75C for a sustained period of time. Personal opinion on temps may vary, stock TJmax is 97C or 98C.

I've been running with LLC 6, VCCIN 1.95V for months (since April 2015 IIRC), and it seems safe to me; the main issue with VCCIN is the spikes during load-idle phases, Vdroop is there to counteract that stuff, LLC counteracts that Vdroop. I wouldn't go any higher than Level 6 at 1.95V. The important thing is not to let it spike too high (and with LLC reducing Vdroop, the spiking action is greater within a "time window").

Here's an old discussion on it if you want to put your mind at ease, Raja did a test with lab equipment: http://www.overclock.net/t/1510388/haswell-e-overclock-leaderboard-owners-club/8400_20#post_23705166



It's a combination of voltage and current which causes damage; temperature too. I personally would stick to LLC 6 or lower.

For cache you could try using offset voltage on it to achieve your 1.1V. That way the cache can volt down on idle too. Offset = 1.10V - stock cache voltage.


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qwinn*
> 
> ...
> Thanks in advance for any useful advice/comments that will hopefully come my way.


The stresstestapp on linux excellent to add to the testing repertoire. That app has exposed problems in my oc that nothing on windows had (including occt).


----------



## BotSkill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> 1.87V
> 
> as usual:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> that's not for daily use


Thanks man, ya .. not for daily use. I thought they were the new afr flavour.


----------



## Kimir

Man as soon as the 3200c14 TZ are available here, I'm gonna push my MFR to that kind of vitamin V before plugging the TZ, just because.


----------



## Qwinn

Quote:


> I'm not happy letting my cores get hotter than 80C for a few seconds, and not happy with my cores getting hotter than 75C for a sustained period of time. Personal opinion on temps may vary, stock TJmax is 97C or 98C.


That's pretty much exactly how I feel in regards to safe temps, and my current OCCT run falls under those parameters. I only saw CPU package temp actually hit 81c on a single spike so far that lasted less than a second, and it's generally averaging around 72c. CPU package temp probably hasn't gone sustained >75c for more than 15 seconds, I'd estimate, if that, and as I said my hottest core has only reached 76c (again, for less than a second). Thus my statement that I feel that this OC uses up all my available headroom re: temps, and voltages as well.

Good to hear that LLC6 with 1.95v input is acceptable. That's a relief. I'm getting kind of sick of testing. Still going strong at 4hr 45 minutes!

As for running tests under Linux.... eh. I have no plans to run Linux at all at this time, so I don't really care much if it's stable under it as long as I am perfectly stable under Windows 10 x64.

Usually the other test I'll do, besides just gaming/normal usage, is 5-10 consecutive Realbench benchmarks (not the stress test). I think that's the best "real world" stress simulator around at the moment. I'll give x264 a look though. Oh, and I do use Heaven benchmark for CPU/GPU overclock testing as well, mainly because it is 3D Vision ready and I do all my gaming in 3D Vision.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qwinn*
> 
> As for running tests under Linux.... eh. I have no plans to run Linux at all at this time, so I don't really care much if it's stable under it as long as I am perfectly stable under Windows 10 x64.


Well you don't technically need to test under Linux. Any instability will eventually work its way out, it may just take longer under Windows. With Linux there are some ways it interacts with the processor that can expose instability easier. If you haven't OCed your RAM, you should be fine under Windows. But for RAM testing, Linux GSAT is amazing to iron out any RAM instability.

As for Realbench, 10 runs of 4K Pmode x265 benchmark are better IMO, but each test has their strengths and weaknesses: http://downloads.hwbot.org/downloads/benchmarks/HWBOT_x265_Benchmark_1.2-.rar

With Heaven 4.0, I look for 2 hours continuous stability, then drop about one or two notches in my OC software for general use.


----------



## Qwinn

Well, I'm definitely not going to set up as dual boot to get access to Linux, that'd be too much hassle and add too much to boot time. Would the testing be effective through Hyper-V? And if it would be, what would be a good version of Linux to run?


----------



## michael-ocn

I've been running linux mint cinnamon, it's very nice.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qwinn*
> 
> Well, I'm definitely not going to set up as dual boot to get access to Linux, that'd be too much hassle and add too much to boot time. Would the testing be effective through Hyper-V? And if it would be, what would be a good version of Linux to run?


Not sure how effective Hyper-V would be, I know it's a bare metal hypervisor but I've always felt better running it off a USB stick or a small partition.

Linux Mint 17.2 Cinnamon; 17.3 bundles the open source nVidia driver which meant my dual card setup wouldn't boot. "nomodeset" let me boot however. http://www.linuxmint.com/edition.php?id=190


----------



## JunkaDK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 1.347V is borderline IMO... should be okay. Just buy the INtel Tuning plan. It seems the cores are generally strong on these chips.. the cache may be a weak-link.
> lol - looks like you were a bit optimistic on the ram timings. either raise dramV or loosen the timings you tightened since passing 1000%


So i got home and checked the log from memtestpro.. it had crashed several times today when testing at different timings..

[7916] Wed Jan 13 16:57:10 2016 >> Test started. Allocated 1160 MB of memory for testing.
[10080] Wed Jan 13 17:07:03 2016 >> Status Update: 39.0% Coverage, 0 Errors
[10052] Wed Jan 13 17:07:04 2016 >> Status Update: 39.2% Coverage, 0 Errors
[10008] Wed Jan 13 17:07:04 2016 >> Status Update: 38.7% Coverage, 0 Errors
[9556] Wed Jan 13 17:07:05 2016 >> Status Update: 38.1% Coverage, 0 Errors
[8980] Wed Jan 13 17:07:06 2016 >> Status Update: 38.7% Coverage, 0 Errors
[9436] Wed Jan 13 17:07:07 2016 >> Status Update: 39.0% Coverage, 0 Errors
[9504] Wed Jan 13 17:07:07 2016 >> Status Update: 38.8% Coverage, 0 Errors
[9532] Wed Jan 13 17:07:08 2016 >> Status Update: 38.0% Coverage, 0 Errors
[7944] Wed Jan 13 17:07:09 2016 >> Status Update: 38.1% Coverage, 0 Errors
[7224] Wed Jan 13 17:07:09 2016 >> Status Update: 37.9% Coverage, 0 Errors
[8072] Wed Jan 13 17:07:10 2016 >> Status Update: 38.2% Coverage, 0 Errors
[7916] Wed Jan 13 17:07:11 2016 >> Status Update: 38.1% Coverage, 0 Errors

No errors in the log when it crashed.. any of the times... , so could it still be the timing?

I loaded my OC settings with 4.6Ghz and back to standard timings where it was stable last...

Its doing memtest right now and closing in on 200% ... Gonna let it pass 500% before i conclude its stable again.

So maybe it wasn't the timings.. But a mix of some things.. higher clock (4.7ghz) and maybe i should have added a bit to dramV.. never tried that.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JunkaDK*
> 
> So i got home and checked the log from memtestpro.. it had crashed several times today when testing at different timings..
> 
> [7916] Wed Jan 13 16:57:10 2016 >> Test started. Allocated 1160 MB of memory for testing.
> [10080] Wed Jan 13 17:07:03 2016 >> Status Update: 39.0% Coverage, 0 Errors
> [10052] Wed Jan 13 17:07:04 2016 >> Status Update: 39.2% Coverage, 0 Errors
> [10008] Wed Jan 13 17:07:04 2016 >> Status Update: 38.7% Coverage, 0 Errors
> [9556] Wed Jan 13 17:07:05 2016 >> Status Update: 38.1% Coverage, 0 Errors
> [8980] Wed Jan 13 17:07:06 2016 >> Status Update: 38.7% Coverage, 0 Errors
> [9436] Wed Jan 13 17:07:07 2016 >> Status Update: 39.0% Coverage, 0 Errors
> [9504] Wed Jan 13 17:07:07 2016 >> Status Update: 38.8% Coverage, 0 Errors
> [9532] Wed Jan 13 17:07:08 2016 >> Status Update: 38.0% Coverage, 0 Errors
> [7944] Wed Jan 13 17:07:09 2016 >> Status Update: 38.1% Coverage, 0 Errors
> [7224] Wed Jan 13 17:07:09 2016 >> Status Update: 37.9% Coverage, 0 Errors
> [8072] Wed Jan 13 17:07:10 2016 >> Status Update: 38.2% Coverage, 0 Errors
> [7916] Wed Jan 13 17:07:11 2016 >> Status Update: 38.1% Coverage, 0 Errors
> 
> No errors in the log when it crashed.. any of the times... , so could it still be the timing?
> 
> I loaded my OC settings with 4.6Ghz and back to standard timings where it was stable last...
> 
> Its doing memtest right now and closing in on 200% ... Gonna let it pass 500% before i conclude its stable again.
> 
> So maybe it wasn't the timings.. But a mix of some things.. higher clock (4.7ghz) and maybe i should have added a bit to dramV.. never tried that.


what's different about the error-free run you posted above ^^ ?


----------



## devilhead

so my experience with g.skill 16gb F43600C17Q-16GVK 3600mhz 17-18-18-38 1.35v:
looks like mine old 3000mhz 15-15-15-35 1.35v kit is stronger







(this kit works 3200mhz -15-15-15-35 1t with 1.355v 1000% memtest)
So tested new kit with my old ram settings and getting errors straight away with memTestPro, changed all secondary timings to 4x4 single sided samsung profile 3200mhz.
Tested and Xmp profile in bios, but there i'm getting just 3200mhz 15-16-16-28 1.35v








So with 3200mhz 15-16-16-34 1.35v, memTestPro already not dropping errors








tryed to boot 3400mhz , so just one stick of ram works







old kit can boot two stick's in 3400mhz








what i can do wrong? or it could be so bad 3600mhz kit?


----------



## Kimir

Return that 3600c17 kit, it's D-die, you want the B-die which is the 3200c14 or 3600c16 (8GB module, doesn't exist in 4GB one).
the 3400 exist in quad channel kit, 3600 only in dual channel one.
3400 ones would be
[Trident Z] F4-3200C14Q-32GTZ
[Ripjaws V] F4-3200C14Q-32GVK
[Ripjaws V] F4-3200C14Q-32GVK
http://www.samsung.com/semiconductor/global/file/product/DS_DDR4_8Gb_B_die_UnbufferedDIMM_Rev131.pdf


----------



## devilhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Return that 3600c17 kit, it's D-die, you want the B-die which is the 3200c14 or 3600c16 (8GB module, doesn't exist in 4GB one).
> http://www.samsung.com/semiconductor/global/file/product/DS_DDR4_8Gb_B_die_UnbufferedDIMM_Rev131.pdf


thats my plan, but norway still don't have B-die








anyway kit is going back to store...


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devilhead*
> 
> thats my plan, but norway still don't have B-die
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyway kit is going back to store...


It's safe to say they are not available in EU yet, haven't seen them in UK or DE shop, they showed up in my country, shown available in 7-15 days for now.


----------



## thrgk

How can I tell if my ram is the B-die?

I got 3200 Cas 16


----------



## JunkaDK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> what's different about the error-free run you posted above ^^ ?


Well thats how far it got before pc froze am i missing something?









it froze on me again .. i then lowered the cache multiplier by 1 cuz i had a hunch, it was at 1.25v at 4.4Ghz cache..

Now at 4.3ghz..so far memtest is at 350% going steady.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssiperko*
> 
> Back in stock at NewEgg -- to bad it's not quad channel.
> 
> SS


Just put it in a quad channel board and it will work..... as long as your cpu imc is up to it.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Just put it in a quad channel board and it will work..... as long as your cpu imc is up to it.


Famous last words


----------



## P5ych01982

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> How can I tell if my ram is the B-die?
> 
> I got 3200 Cas 16


only 8 GB Trident Z Sticks like 3666 c16 are B-die....or you remove HS and take a look for serialnumbers from ic


----------



## lilchronic

I said that because this new cpu i got is having a hard time reaching the same mem freguency's that my other chip was able to do.

I was able to run 3400Mhz on my last chip while this new one i cant seem to get it stable. I can run 3200Mhz cl 14 @ 4.6Ghz but 3400Mhz will not stabalize @ 4.6Ghz. if i drop the multiplier it will run just fine. So that makes me think the IMC is weaker on this chip but i dont know? im at a loss here ?


----------



## devilhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> How can I tell if my ram is the B-die?
> 
> I got 3200 Cas 16


i think those is b-die http://www.tomshardware.com/news/gskill-low-latency-ddr4-3200mhz,30787.html


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> made me look...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> early on - like at x99 launch, I had a kit I ran up to 1.8V, but the early kits didn't respond too well to such OOS voltage.


WOW! nice temps. Must have a window cracked, 16c is a little chilly.... at least in Florida it is.








Ambient temps 72°F / 22°c


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devilhead*
> 
> i think those is b-die http://www.tomshardware.com/news/gskill-low-latency-ddr4-3200mhz,30787.html


http://www.overclock.net/t/1268061/ocn-ram-addict-club-gallery/7200_50#post_24781860
these are all Bdie including 3200Mhz cl14 8Gb sticks and i think the 16GB sticks as well
http://gskill.com/en/press/view/g-skill-boosts-ddr4-8gb-module-speed-up-to-4133mhz-16gb--8gbx2-


----------



## Jpmboy

Package temp in the mid 80s with cores in the same range would give me worry, 70's are okay IMO.
Yes, winter finally showed up here. Christmas day was in the 70s.
the 360 rad is right against a window.


----------



## HeinrichHimmler

Hows Samsung E-die clocking?

Have a few sest here i have not been able to get to.


----------



## GRABibus

Hello,
See my rig in sig.

I am testing my 4,7GHz OC on my i7-5930K.
Vcore = 1,25V
Vring=1,15V
Vccin=1,95V
RAM at 2666MHz 15-14-14-34-1T-300 at 1,2V

I made 8hours ROG Realbench at 16GB RAM => No errors
I made 12 hours Aida64 CPU+FPU+Cache+memory+GPU => No errors.

I wanted to make also 1 hour Aida64 FPU test only => I got a message error "Hardware failure detected" after 29minutes.

BUT :

Then, I restarted it during 1 hour => No error
I did it again for 1h10minutes => No error.

Should we consider my OC as unstable due to this error after 29mns FPU test, even if I could pass it 2 times with 1 hour duration each ?
Maybe it was a temporary over temperature on CPU which made him throttling ? Or was this unstability ?
(Of course my temps were very high (In the range of 90's) which is usual for this test with a Air coling, even a high-end one as NH-D15).


----------



## lilchronic

OT
I watched this
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> Hello,
> See my rig in sig.
> 
> I am testing my 4,7GHz OC on my i7-5930K.
> Vcore = 1,25V
> Vring=1,15V
> Vccin=1,95V
> RAM at 2666MHz 15-14-14-34-1T-300 at 1,2V
> 
> I made 8hours ROG Realbench at 16GB RAM => No errors
> I made 12 hours Aida64 CPU+FPU+Cache+memory+GPU => No errors.
> 
> I wanted to make also 1 hour Aida64 FPU test only => I got a message error "Hardware failure detected" after 29minutes.
> 
> BUT :
> 
> Then, I restarted it during 1 hour => No error
> I did it again for 1h10minutes => No error.
> 
> Should we consider my OC as unstable due to this error after 29mns FPU test, even if I could pass it 2 times with 1 hour duration each ?
> Maybe it was a temporary over temperature on CPU which made him throttling ? Or was this unstability ?
> (Of course my temps were very high (In the range of 90's) which is usual for this test with a Air coling, even a high-end one as NH-D15).


Id say your good man leave it like that . FPU stress test put's a ridiculous amount of load on your cpu that no other program will put on your cpu besides FPU test and prime95.


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Just put it in a quad channel board and it will work..... as long as your cpu imc is up to it.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Famous last words


RVE - 5960x that's a fairly strong chip ..... I would hope so ...... basically what I wanted to hear!









SS


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Package temp in the mid 80s with cores in the same range would give me worry, 70's are okay IMO.
> Yes, winter finally showed up here. Christmas day was in the 70s.
> the 360 rad is right against a window.


I was in Louisiana on Christmas day, 82F and super muggy.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> Hello,
> See my rig in sig.
> 
> I am testing my 4,7GHz OC on my i7-5930K.
> Vcore = 1,25V
> Vring=1,15V
> Vccin=1,95V
> RAM at 2666MHz 15-14-14-34-1T-300 at 1,2V
> 
> I made 8hours ROG Realbench at 16GB RAM => No errors
> I made 12 hours Aida64 CPU+FPU+Cache+memory+GPU => No errors.
> 
> I wanted to make also 1 hour Aida64 FPU test only => I got a message error "Hardware failure detected" after 29minutes.
> 
> BUT :
> 
> Then, I restarted it during 1 hour => No error
> I did it again for 1h10minutes => No error.
> 
> Should we consider my OC as unstable due to this error after 29mns FPU test, even if I could pass it 2 times with 1 hour duration each ?
> Maybe it was a temporary over temperature on CPU which made him throttling ? Or was this unstability ?
> (Of course my temps were very high (In the range of 90's) which is usual for this test with a Air coling, even a high-end one as NH-D15).


Yikes, don't run with FPU only checked on a hw-e system as overclocked as yours! Ditto don't run current versions of prime95. Those things make for conditions even more intolerable than 82F and muggy.


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qwinn*
> 
> Well, I'm definitely not going to set up as dual boot to get access to Linux, that'd be too much hassle and add too much to boot time. Would the testing be effective through Hyper-V? And if it would be, what would be a good version of Linux to run?


The linux stresstestapp tells me that my system is not stable with an x38 cache multi and 1.009 vcache. None of the other windows based tools i have discovered that problem: (occt, memtest, aida, realbench, x265, x264). Dropped it down to x37 and it passes 6hrs with no errors or freezes. It doesn't cook the cpu either, mid 50s. So nice for memory/cache stability testing.


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> Yikes, don't run with FPU only checked on a hw-e system as overclocked as yours! Ditto don't run current versions of prime95. Those things make for conditions even more intolerable than 82F and muggy.


Sorry, I am french and sometimes difficult to understand all








You mean Aida64 FPU test and Prime95 as the last version 28.7 mustn't be run on Haswell-E, right ?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> Sorry, I am french and sometimes difficult to understand all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean Aida64 FPU test and Prime95 as the last version 28.7 mustn't be run on Haswell-E, right ?


Correct.


----------



## JunkaDK

So i have a generel question about cache overclocking.. i've been running at 4.4Ghz cache with 1.25v for a while.. After upping the CPU multiplier to 47 from 46, and tightening the RAM timings, my PC started to freeze during memtestPRO. The log shows no RAM errors before the freeze.

I then tried to lower the cache multiplier by 1 from 46 to 47, and then it was stable ( +500% memtest). I then tried to increase the multiplier again to 44 and up the voltage on the cache from 1.25 to 1.29(could probably go down a little) and now its stable again (+500% memtest)

So performance wise and pc health wise.. would i be better of leaving the cache at 4.3 with the low 1.25 voltage or is it fine to run it at 1.27-1.29 at 44?

CPU is running at 65-66 degrees and CPU package about 68-70 at full load.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JunkaDK*
> 
> So i have a generel question about cache overclocking.. i've been running at 4.4Ghz cache with 1.25v for a while.. After upping the CPU multiplier to 47 from 46, and tightening the RAM timings, my PC started to freeze during memtestPRO. The log shows no RAM errors before the freeze.
> 
> I then tried to lower the cache multiplier by 1 from 46 to 47, and then it was stable ( +500% memtest). I then tried to increase the multiplier again to 44 and up the voltage on the cache from 1.25 to 1.29(could probably go down a little) and now its stable again (+500% memtest)
> 
> So performance wise and pc health wise.. would i be better of leaving the cache at 4.3 with the low 1.25 voltage or is it fine to run it at 1.27-1.29 at 44?
> 
> CPU is running at 65-66 degrees and CPU package about 68-70 at full load.


depends on who you ask. 1.25 is about what most will say is max safe for cache. The cache overclocking benefit is marginal compared to other things that get overclocked. It would be one place I would say go lower and play it safe.

I have ran mine upwards of 1.35 for extended periods, so its not going to kill it today, but going that high likely will speed up the trip to the recycling bin.


----------



## JunkaDK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> depends on who you ask. 1.25 is about what most will say is max safe for cache. The cache overclocking benefit is marginal compared to other things that get overclocked. It would be one place I would say go lower and play it safe.
> 
> I have ran mine upwards of 1.35 for extended periods, so its not going to kill it today, but going that high likely will speed up the trip to the recycling bin.


Alright, that was what i've been reading.. So im thinking lowering cache to 42 going below 1.25 , maybe 1.2, and maybe push for higher CPU clock and RAM timings









Thanks


----------



## JunkaDK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> made me look...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> early on - like at x99 launch, I had a kit I ran up to 1.8V, but the early kits didn't respond too well to such OOS voltage.


What do you use to get that overlay on the right side with all the info?









Looks great


----------



## HeadlessKnight

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Go OCCT (Large Data Set) 12 Hours+ stable or go home







. From my experience OCCT is very accurate at detecting instability (related to cores at least). I had a few crashes in games at some OCs and all the other stress testing programs like RealBench and Aida64 pass for 12 Hours or more. But OCCT at some point always detects errors and stops, BSOD or restarts overnight. Really hate the feeling when I wake up and see my PC restarted or BSODed because of a bad overclock







, but I earned the stability that I wished for at the end at acceptable voltages







.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JunkaDK*
> 
> What do you use to get that overlay on the right side with all the info?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks great


You get desktop gadgets and aida64 to display it.

http://gadgetsrevived.com/download-sidebar/


You can also put it on a Tablet or Phone
https://forums.aida64.com/topic/2636-remotesensor-lcd-for-smartphones-and-tablets/


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> You get desktop gadgets and aida64 to display it.
> 
> http://gadgetsrevived.com/download-sidebar/
> 
> 
> You can also put it on a Tablet or Phone
> https://forums.aida64.com/topic/2636-remotesensor-lcd-for-smartphones-and-tablets/


I don't think you need desktop gadgets to display it, the OSD option works without gadgets so long as aida is running.


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> I don't think you need desktop gadgets to display it, the OSD option works without gadgets so long as aida is running.


Indeed, no windows gadget needed. Show OSD panel, select what you need, move it where you want and voila.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> I don't think you need desktop gadgets to display it, the OSD option works without gadgets so long as aida is running.


No i think you need the gadget. unless there is a way to open the gadget without gadgets installed, then i dont know about it.









Edit: I see you put OSD.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Indeed, no windows gadget needed. Show OSD panel, select what you need, move it where you want and voila.


The text on the OSD display just doesn't look right for me, kinda blurry. I personally prefer the gadgets one.


----------



## Kimir

Change the font then. On the contrary here I find the text look ugly because it's missing some soft edge/clear type/AA, call it what you want. I'm using "system" for now, which use the OS font, that's the only one that doesn't look horrible while having transparent OSD background.


----------



## lilchronic

I have a big space between the edge of my screen and the osd?


Edit: i figured it out







lolz


----------



## Silent Scone




----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JunkaDK*
> 
> What do you use to get that overlay on the right side with all the info?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks great


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> The text on the OSD display just doesn't look right for me, kinda blurry. I personally prefer the gadgets one.


Sorted out?

One thing, the more items polled and displayed, the more interrupts. No big deal, just an FYI.

@lilchronic - you running 4K or is that the 1440P in your sig?


----------



## JunkaDK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Sorted out?
> 
> One thing, the more items polled and displayed, the more interrupts. No big deal, just an FYI.


Yes, got it setup









So you're saying it could interfere with benchmarking, stresstesting? like cause a crash?... I started OCCT remote from my work, and within 1 min my pc was offline







CRAP! Had a lot of monitoring going on


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JunkaDK*
> 
> Yes, got it setup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you're saying it could interfere with benchmarking, stresstesting? like cause a crash?... I started OCCT remote from my work, and within 1 min my pc was offline
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CRAP! Had a lot of monitoring going on


nah - I haven't had reason to think it caused a crash... it will lower the score in some benchmarks. R15 for one.


----------



## GRABibus

Error message


----------



## JunkaDK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> nah - I haven't had reason to think it caused a crash... it will lower the score in some benchmarks. R15 for one.


Well before it crashed it was running really well.. CPU at 4.6 , 1.28v and Cache at 4.0 1.9v and SA 1.07v .. CPU temps are Really good. Just around 60-62 at full load with these voltages and clocks.


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> Yikes, don't run with FPU only checked on a hw-e system as overclocked as yours! Ditto don't run current versions of prime95. Those things make for conditions even more intolerable than 82F and muggy.


Thank you to you and Lilcronic.
This is also what I eared from other people and also from some thermal specialist, for example in this nice and well explained thread from Tom's Hardware :

http://www.tomshardware.co.uk/forum/id-1800828/intel-temperature-guide.html

This error I got with Aida64 "FPU" only checked test after 29 minutes is really not representative and I am happy it mustn't be considered as an instability which must be solved.
And in addition, I couldn't reproduce it in the two Aida64 "FPU" tests I made after this first one. Each of these tests had a duration of 1 hour , in which no errors occured.

So, I am happy to consider my OC stable with 8 hours ROG Realbench 16GB RAM test and 12 hours Aida64 stress test CPU+FPU+Cache+memory+GPU


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JunkaDK*
> 
> Well before it crashed it was running really well.. CPU at 4.6 , 1.28v and Cache at 4.0 1.9v and SA 1.07v .. CPU temps are Really good. Just around 60-62 at full load with these voltages and clocks.


Cache at 1.09V* I presume. Were those settings stable prior to this as well? It doesn't look like a temp issue, so it's probably VCCIN, Vcore related. I'm sure Cache usually results in a straight up lockup of the OS.


----------



## aerotracks

Anyone tried Samsung B die on 1001 BIOS / RVE? My sticks are here, but show code 53 after CMOS clear


----------



## JunkaDK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Cache at 1.09V* I presume. Were those settings stable prior to this as well? It doesn't look like a temp issue, so it's probably VCCIN, Vcore related. I'm sure Cache usually results in a straight up lockup of the OS.


Lol 1.9.. it's at 1.19







But yes 90% of the times it has crashed has been a lockup / freeze.. And I've been trying to run 4.7ghz and cache at 4.4 but the voltages were high so i decided to lower the cache to 4.0 and CPU to 4.6 and do some testing.. .. Aida64 and Realbench ran for hours without errors. Then i installed OCCT and boom .. just after i started it went offline. Im still at work so have not been able to test it again.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> You get desktop gadgets and aida64 to display it.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://gadgetsrevived.com/download-sidebar/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can also put it on a Tablet or Phone
> https://forums.aida64.com/topic/2636-remotesensor-lcd-for-smartphones-and-tablets/











and digital picture frames.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## JunkaDK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and digital picture frames.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


lol


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> Anyone tried Samsung B die on 1001 BIOS / RVE? My sticks are here, but show code 53 after CMOS clear


I only tried the B-die sticks I have on 1701.


----------



## Silent Scone

There are changes in the latest UEFI that may help with these IIRC. No need here as my Ripjaw 2800 kit is ancient.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> There are changes in the latest UEFI that may help with these IIRC. No need here as my Ripjaw 2800 kit is ancient.


*searching for a good violin gif*








worth getting IMO if planning to keep the x99 for awhile


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JunkaDK*
> 
> Lol 1.9.. it's at 1.19
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But yes 90% of the times it has crashed has been a lockup / freeze.. And I've been trying to run 4.7ghz and cache at 4.4 but the voltages were high so i decided to lower the cache to 4.0 and CPU to 4.6 and do some testing.. .. Aida64 and Realbench ran for hours without errors. Then i installed OCCT and boom .. just after i started it went offline. Im still at work so have not been able to test it again.


Yup, thats been my experience with occt too. It's definitely tougher to pass, generates more heat too (but not nearly to the degree of prime95).


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> *searching for a good violin gif*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> worth getting IMO if planning to keep the x99 for awhile


Here you go, lol..


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeadlessKnight*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go OCCT (Large Data Set) 12 Hours+ stable or go home
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . From my experience OCCT is very accurate at detecting instability (related to cores at least). I had a few crashes in games at some OCs and all the other stress testing programs like RealBench and Aida64 pass for 12 Hours or more. But OCCT at some point always detects errors and stops, BSOD or restarts overnight. Really hate the feeling when I wake up and see my PC restarted or BSODed because of a bad overclock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , but I earned the stability that I wished for at the end at acceptable voltages
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I don't like to run it for that many hours in a row and instead cumulatively bank time in smaller doses. I'm up to about 4 hrs now total with x44 core and (x37 or x38) cache (gsat found x38 cache instability). I got up to ~12 hours with x44 core and x33 cache, but then bumped the cache clock up and had to start over in confidence building.


----------



## aerotracks

lol nice gif, thanks, will try 1701


----------



## HeadlessKnight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> I don't like to run it for that many hours in a row and instead cumulatively bank time in smaller doses. I'm up to about 4 hrs now total with x44 core and (x37 or x38) cache (gsat found x38 cache instability). I got up to ~12 hours with x44 core and x33 cache, but then bumped the cache clock up and had to start over in confidence building.


At my last attempts before this run. I had 3 crashes that always happen at least around 5 hours+. First time crashed overnight at some point but made it to 5 hours when I left the PC. I woke up only to find out that the Windows 10 lock screen is greeting me, figured out my OC was not stable. Second time, It passed 7 hours and BSODed at some point after that. Third time the CPU made an error at the 10th hour.


----------



## Desolutional

Why does OCCT force temps so much higher than x264 or equivalents? It doesn't use the full AVX set does it?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Why does OCCT force temps so much higher than x264 or equivalents? It doesn't use the full AVX set does it?


linpack


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> *searching for a good violin gif*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> worth getting IMO if planning to keep the x99 for awhile


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moorhen2*
> 
> Here you go, lol..


At this late stage, even I can see the lack of necessity for buying more kits for my X99 system


----------



## lilchronic

Broadwell-E is right around the corner supposedly with new memory dividers .


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Broadwell-E is right around the corner supposedly with new memory dividers .


I'm happily enjoying my 5960X at 4.6 / 4.2 / [email protected], ever since I gave up chasing the DRAM clock dragon. Maybe I'll get a new super DRAM kit if I snag a Broadwell-E, but that rig gits 'er done for now. I haven't had a lick of trouble since I quit messing with the dang memory.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Broadwell-E is right around the corner supposedly with new memory dividers .


Think it's likely to be more of a paper launch in May, but could be wrong. It's not going to be too long though. I mean we're in the middle of January already. Time flies the older you get unfortunately lol


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moorhen2*
> 
> Here you go, lol..
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Good one.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> At this late stage, even I can see the lack of necessity for buying more kits for my X99 system


I do suspect that if they were on the shelf in the past week, you might have bought a kit. Saved some cash.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Think it's likely to be more of a paper launch in May, but could be wrong. It's not going to be too long though. I mean we're in the middle of January already. Time flies the older you get unfortunately lol


10 cores are very tempting... as long as they can OC as well as the 5960X generally can. it's amazing that a routine OC is 50% over stock. Intel must have been sandbagging with the 5960x.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Good one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do suspect that if they were on the shelf in the past week, you might have bought a kit. Saved some cash.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10 cores are very tempting... as long as they can OC as well as the 5960X generally can. it's amazing that a routine OC is 50% over stock. Intel must have been sandbagging with the 5960x.


I've played around with a 5775C, and I'm not so sure Broadwell-e is going to clock as well. I don't think the FIVR design scaled well when transitioning to 14nm. Unless it's really the extra cache holding little broadwell back, the 10 cores could be Intel's answer to the lower overclocks we'll see.

I'm also concerned we'll see the same thing as with Broadwell and Skylake. "Launched," but inflated prices and generally not available for months.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> I've played around with a 5775C, and I'm not so sure Broadwell-e is going to clock as well. I don't think the FIVR design scaled well when transitioning to 14nm. Unless it's really the extra cache holding little broadwell back, the 10 cores could be Intel's answer to the lower overclocks we'll see.
> 
> I'm also concerned we'll see the same thing as with Broadwell and Skylake. "Launched," but inflated prices and generally not available for months.


tragic that we haven't seen rumors of a HW-E extension for desktops with 10+ cores. I really think the HW-E is a pretty strong architecture.


----------



## aerotracks

As always, they need a feature ^ for next year...


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Why does OCCT force temps so much higher than x264 or equivalents? It doesn't use the full AVX set does it?


It's not that much more heat, but it is more. At least partly responsible for the difference is that x264 and x265 involve a fair amount of fileio to read the video frames which are then compressed. Fileio is glacially slow in comparison to cpu, cache, and primary memory. All the time waiting for io to complete gives the cpu time to cool off. It's not the occt is so hot, it's more that x265 is so cool due to not fully utilizing all cores 100% of the time.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> linpack


That's not entirely true, occt's main cpu test is not linpack. The package does incorporate linpack, but i don't use that corner of the program. You can read about it here... http://www.ocbase.com/index.php/support


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Correct.


I can say this ... IF you run ADIA cpu/fpu/cache/memory on yer most stable settings you find HIGH temps and failure within 5 mins?

I think I have GREAT setup (1.28v with 4.7 - 44 cache with 1.23 - 32GB of 8x4 ram at 3200 running 15-15-15-35-1t with 1.38v) that's stable in CB, RB, CatZill, Heaven, FS loops ........ you know, stuff REGULAR users won't stress as heavily..... but I fail that ADIA64 test in 15 mins.

With that said. I generally only run my cache over 38 when testing memory because it generally doesn't provide much benefit in the above mentioned tests. JMP, Lith, SS, Kim?????

SS


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssiperko*
> 
> I can say this ... IF you run ADIA cpu/fpu/cache/memory on yer most stable settings you find HIGH temps and failure within 5 mins?
> 
> I think I have GREAT setup (1.28v with 4.7 - 44 cache with 1.23 - 32GB of 8x4 ram at 3200 running 15-15-15-35-1t with 1.38v) that's stable in CB, RB, CatZill, Heaven, FS loops ........ you know, stuff REGULAR users won't stress as heavily..... but I fail that ADIA64 test in 15 mins.
> 
> With that said. I generally only run my cache over 38 when testing memory because it generally doesn't provide much benefit in the above mentioned tests. JMP, Lith, SS, Kim?????
> 
> SS


I think the AID64 fail is cache [email protected] related. Does it fail at 4.7/4.3 with the same voltage? Have you run GSAT or HCI on the ram OC? IMO, cache above stock (42 and higher) is definitely "noticeable" in day-to-day stuff. Maybe it my imagination.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> IMO, cache above stock (42 and higher) is definitely "noticeable" in day-to-day stuff. Maybe it my imagination.


It is not your imagination. My latest gaming time-sink, Fallout 4, hugely enjoys cache overclocking, RAM overclocking for that matter too. It is one of the best tangible, repeatable, non-synthetic example I have run across.


----------



## cookiesowns

Another build for work.

Got a really nice 5820K this time. Batch L523C180 (OC micro center still has 2 of these batches. Serial numbers are close too )

2W serial. VID 0.96 Cache VID 0.8. Booted up at 3200 C14 no problems with the Trident V 4x8GB single sided B die.

4.5 = around 1.14V 4.6 = 1.18V 4.7 = 1.26?? Seems pretty good to me.

These are based off XTU / X265 stressors. Cinebench is around 0.03V less

VCCIN is at 1.88V with L6 LLC.

Will play with the RAM tomorrow.


----------



## Cyb3r

nice one cookiesowns i got lucky with my 5960x running about the same vid / cache vid batch is J521C286 which most people seem to get good runs on

haven't had time to play with mine since i was a month without pc due to rma's (hi dying mobo and 1 doa stick) tho it ran my Ripjaws 4 3200mhz replacement straight off the batch might tighten it to 1t command tho


----------



## JunkaDK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I think the AID64 fail is cache [email protected] related. Does it fail at 4.7/4.3 with the same voltage? Have you run GSAT or HCI on the ram OC? IMO, cache above stock (42 and higher) is definitely "noticeable" in day-to-day stuff. Maybe it my imagination.


***.. i just downclocked the cache to 4.0 and then i read this...







i think im gonna use games as a stresstest from now on.. instead of stresstest software ect







If it works in the app/games i use then its fine


----------



## Desolutional

Games are very useful to stress test when not using manual voltage, as they cause voltage to ramp up and down along with frequency.


----------



## Qwinn

Finally got a decent cache OC stable enough for 10 hours of OCCT!

Here's a complete list of settings that differ from the Optimized Defaults:

Processor/MB: 5930k on Rampage V Extreme
Bios 1902 (Unmodded)
OC: 4.4Ghz Adaptive (1.26v in BIOS, 1.28v under OCCT load), 3.8Ghz Cache @ Manual 1.1v
LLC: 7
Memory on XMP settings (2666Mhz 15-15-15-35)

AI Overclock Tuner: XMP
1-Core Ratio Limit: 44
Max CPU Cache Ratio: 38
Internal PLL Overvoltage: Disabled
DRAM Frequency: 2666Mhz
Fully Manual Mode: Disabled
CPU Core Voltage: Adaptive
CPU Core Voltage Offset: 0.001
Add'l Turbo Mode: 1.259
CPU Cache: Manual
CPU Cache Voltage Override: 1.1
CPU SVID: Disabled
DRAM SVID: Disabled
CPU Input Voltage: 1.92
Load Line Calibration: 7
CPU Power Phase: Optimized
CPU Power Duty Control: Extreme
DRAM Power Phase (Ch A, Ch B): Optimized
DRAM Power Phase (Ch C, Ch D): Optimized
CPU Integrated VR Fault Management: Disabled

Max CPU Package Temperature Spike during 10 hour OCCT: 84c
Max Core Temps during 10 hour OCCT: 73 74 80 75 75 70

(Yeah, core #2 gets way hotter with more severe temp spikes than all the others. Annoying. But still, if this is as hot as OCCT can get my computer after 10 hours, my temps will be perfectly fine in anything else.)


----------



## Mr-Dark

Tomorrow my new memory will arrive.. I just traded my Avexir 32GB 2400mhz kit for 2*F4-3200C16D-16GVK









32GB @3200mhz CL16 is big challenge but I will try to achieve that


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Games are very useful to stress test when not using manual voltage, as they cause voltage to ramp up and down along with frequency.


So stress testing with games is only good when using offset / adaptive voltage. ? . Testing a game with manual voltage will fail the same as adaptive would.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> So stress testing with games is only good when using offset / adaptive voltage. ? . Testing a game with manual voltage will fail the same as adaptive would.


Nope, just that it's more useful for adaptive as the voltage is being constantly changed. It will help to find a stable -ve offset for adaptive (quicker than leaving your rig on idle). I'm sure there will be signs of instability scaling frequency at a fixed voltage too however.


----------



## Qwinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> So stress testing with games is only good when using offset / adaptive voltage. ? . Testing a game with manual voltage will fail the same as adaptive would.


I think I understand what he's getting at. When the computer is ramping voltage up and down, that is a potential source of instability that isn't present in manual mode. When you're running a stress test that pegs voltage at the maximum, that stability really isn't tested at all. That's a reason I like running 5-10 consecutive Realbench benchmarks as part of my testing regimen, as some of the tests (like the OpenCL one) hardly use CPU at all, and so switches from idle to load voltage and vice versa will get a workout.

That's not saying that games aren't a good test of manual stability. It's saying that games test an aspect of adaptive voltage stability that most full load stress tests do not.


----------



## Associated

Hello guys!

I've been following this amazing forum for a long time but never had to make account untill today, I have a few questions.
For start, I have updated my Rig, I am running x99 platform and 5820k CPU, I managed a good 24/7 OC for a start @ 4.2GHz 1.122V.
So... my question; now I started to fine tune the OC and I hit a problem... when I want to overclock the cache up to 3.5GHz there aren't any problems but,
3.6GHz with C6 state enabled it just won't boot the windows, it works fine if I increse ration in windows (I managed 4.0GHz cache at 1.22V), anybody else
experienced anything like this?

EDIT: Well it seems it's not the C6 state problem, but I still don't get it... if I set overclock in windows via application 4GHz cache is stable at 1.22V but there is no way booting that, even with 1.3V, am I missing some other voltages that need to be increased when OCing cache?


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Associated*
> 
> Hello guys!
> 
> I've been following this amazing forum for a long time but never had to make account untill today, I have a few questions.
> For start, I have updated my Rig, I am running x99 platform and 5820k CPU, I managed a good 24/7 OC for a start @ 4.2GHz 1.122V.
> So... my question; now I started to fine tune the OC and I hit a problem... when I want to overclock the cache up to 3.5GHz there aren't any problems but,
> 3.6GHz with C6 state enabled it just won't boot the windows, it works fine if I increse ration in windows (I managed 4.0GHz cache at 1.22V), anybody else
> experienced anything like this?
> 
> EDIT: Well it seems it's not the C6 state problem, but I still don't get it... if I set overclock in windows via application 4GHz cache is stable at 1.22V but there is no way booting that, even with 1.3V, am I missing some other voltages that need to be increased when OCing cache?


What happens when you try to boot into windows?

Are you adjusting the cache voltage or just the core voltage? Its' not clear to me which voltage your talking about as being set to 1.122 vs 1.22 vs 1.3. I think you may be neglecting to increase vCache for lack of knowing to do so?

If you are actually increasing vCache (sometimes called vRing), dont increase that voltage past 1.2v as its "not safe". Also I think the system agent voltage might come into play when tweeking cache speeds.


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qwinn*
> 
> Finally got a decent cache OC stable enough for 10 hours of OCCT!
> 
> Here's a complete list of settings that differ from the Optimized Defaults:
> 
> Processor/MB: 5930k on Rampage V Extreme
> Bios 1902 (Unmodded)
> OC: 4.4Ghz Adaptive (1.26v in BIOS, 1.28v under OCCT load), 3.8Ghz Cache @ Manual 1.1v
> LLC: 7
> Memory on XMP settings (2666Mhz 15-15-15-35)
> 
> AI Overclock Tuner: XMP
> 1-Core Ratio Limit: 44
> Max CPU Cache Ratio: 38
> Internal PLL Overvoltage: Disabled
> DRAM Frequency: 2666Mhz
> Fully Manual Mode: Disabled
> CPU Core Voltage: Adaptive
> CPU Core Voltage Offset: 0.001
> Add'l Turbo Mode: 1.259
> CPU Cache: Manual
> CPU Cache Voltage Override: 1.1
> CPU SVID: Disabled
> DRAM SVID: Disabled
> CPU Input Voltage: 1.92
> Load Line Calibration: 7
> CPU Power Phase: Optimized
> CPU Power Duty Control: Extreme
> DRAM Power Phase (Ch A, Ch B): Optimized
> DRAM Power Phase (Ch C, Ch D): Optimized
> CPU Integrated VR Fault Management: Disabled
> 
> Max CPU Package Temperature Spike during 10 hour OCCT: 84c
> Max Core Temps during 10 hour OCCT: 73 74 80 75 75 70
> 
> (Yeah, core #2 gets way hotter with more severe temp spikes than all the others. Annoying. But still, if this is as hot as OCCT can get my computer after 10 hours, my temps will be perfectly fine in anything else.)


I've got a similar oc. The biggest difference is that I don't use "manual" for the cache voltage and instead apply a + offset value to bump the cache voltage up to where I need it to be under load.
x44core @ 1.216v and x37cache @ 1.01v -- under load
x12core @ 0.816v and x12cache @ 0.853v -- idle


----------



## Qwinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> I've got a similar oc. The biggest difference is that I don't use "manual" for the cache voltage and instead apply a + offset value to bump the cache voltage up to where I need it to be under load.
> x44core @ 1.216v and x37cache @ 1.01v -- under load
> x12core @ 0.816v and x12cache @ 0.853v -- idle


Funny you should mention that. I just tried changing to offset, giving it a bit more than it needed. Blue screens with Machine_check_exception. I did also change from unmodded bios 1902 to modded 1902, though, so I'm testing again to see if that wasn't the cause.

That's a nice voltage for 4.4. I'd think you could do 4.5 with less than 1.3v. Tried it? And are you OCCT stable at that voltage?


----------



## MyFaceHole

I've been getting a strange issue every time I attempt to overclock my 5960X, it won't overclock above 3.75Ghz no matter what. Does anybody have any ideas as to what could be limiting it?


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qwinn*
> 
> Funny you should mention that. I just tried changing to offset, giving it a bit more than it needed. Blue screens with Machine_check_exception. I did also change from unmodded bios 1902 to modded 1902, though, so I'm testing again to see if that wasn't the cause.
> 
> That's a nice voltage for 4.4. I'd think you could do 4.5 with less than 1.3v. Tried it? And are you OCCT stable at that voltage?


Currently occt stable, yes, afaik, its passed ~8hrs now without any errors.

Thnx, I did triy 4.5core with 1.25v and it failed occt. I have not yet tried north of 1.25v. I'm pretty happy with the level of perf 4.4ghz provides and think i've scooped up the low hanging fruit. I might be able to squeeze a bit more out of if, but i think i'm in the land of diminishing returns.


----------



## Qwinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> Currently occt stable, yes, afaik, its passed ~8hrs now without any errors.
> 
> Thnx, I did triy 4.5core with 1.25v and it failed occt. I have not yet tried north of 1.25v. I'm pretty happy with the level of perf 4.4ghz provides and think i've scooped up the low hanging fruit. I might be able to squeeze a bit more out of if, but i think i'm in the land of diminishing returns.


Cool. What was your max cpu temp with that 8 hour run, if I may ask?


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qwinn*
> 
> Cool. What was your max cpu temp with that 8 hour run, if I may ask?


I haven't done a single 8hr run, more an hour here, 2hrs there, added up to 8... peak core temps are shy of 80 on the hottest core, hottest core is defintely an outlyer, avg core temps are 70'ish... peak package temps are 80/81c. Like this...


----------



## Associated

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> What happens when you try to boot into windows?
> 
> Are you adjusting the cache voltage or just the core voltage? Its' not clear to me which voltage your talking about as being set to 1.122 vs 1.22 vs 1.3. I think you may be neglecting to increase vCache for lack of knowing to do so?
> 
> If you are actually increasing vCache (sometimes called vRing), dont increase that voltage past 1.2v as its "not safe". Also I think the system agent voltage might come into play when tweeking cache speeds.


As soon as it comes to windows it freezes and locks up so I have to do CLR CMOS... with everything over 3.6GHz, and yes I was talking about Vcache/ring I am not changing Vcore since it is stable 4.2GHz, 3.3GHz cache. Anything over 1.2 is not safe? So the guide on rog.asus.com is how to kill your CPU since it says:
Quote:


> Good processor samples can achieve 4.6GHz Uncore frequency in tandem with CPU core frequency at the same value. Depending upon the processor sample, this may require cache voltage in the region of 1.35~1.45V.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Associated*
> 
> As soon as it comes to windows it freezes and locks up so I have to do CLR CMOS... with everything over 3.6GHz, and yes I was talking about Vcache/ring I am not changing Vcore since it is stable 4.2GHz, 3.3GHz cache. Anything over 1.2 is not safe? So the guide on rog.asus.com is how to kill your CPU since it says:


Up to 1.25V *IMHO* is safe; I haven't experienced degradation at 1.25V of Vring for half a year. However, I do recommend using 1.25V as a "limit", you should reduce voltage from 1.25V once you find your stable cache frequency. E.g. 4.2GHz cache is 1.22V, 4.3GHz cache is 1.26V, use 4.2GHz to play it safe. RoG guide hasn't been updated in a long time; some of our posters found that high cache voltage has been causing degradation on this thread. Hence, less than 1.20V was suggested, but I think we can push that up to 1.25V for a final tune. Also, people did suggest 1:1 voltages between core:cache, and that scaling works pretty well, up to 1.25V. VCCIN may also need to be increased if both Vcore and Vring are increased.

Locking up upon entering Windows is usually due to unstable cache (very likely) or RAM (less likely, more likely to get errors within the bootloader itself). Initially I use increments of 0.03V for cache, so start off with 1.25V and find the cache frequency you can boot into Windows without locking up. Once that's done, do AIDA64 cache stress test _only_ for 2 hours. If it passes that, drop the voltage by 0.03V, AIDA again. If I'm within 0.02V of stability, AIDA usually locks up before 15 mins for me.


----------



## Associated

Thank you! What VCCIN would you recomend? I think it is at 1.8V.

EDIT: Would it be possible if someone could write down all 24/7 safe voltages, I know it must have been mentioned 1000 times but there are so many pages...


----------



## Desolutional

Safe voltages are highly opinionative, so I will give you my personal recommendation, based on how I've pushed my platform through the paces, myself:
VCCIN: 2.00V, LLC: Level 6/9 or <85%, Vcore: 1.25V, Vring: 1.25V, VCCSA: 1.10V (depends on system config; shouldn't need more than 1.05V), VDIMM: 1.40V (could be lower depending on the type of kit).


Spoiler: A little more detail...



VCCIN: you want to keep this below 2.00V, I use 1.95V myself. Remember to disable "SVID support" to prevent any issues whilst tuning. Some people have needed more than 2.00V, exceed at your own peril.

LLC: this might have different values depending on what mobo you use, I wouldn't use values higher than 85% (or level 6 out of 9) on this platform.

Vcore: highly subjective, I keep this below 1.25V but also base this on how much of a "jump" in Vcore I need to hit each multiplier. E.g. 43x takes 1.22V, 44x takes 1.25V, 45x takes 1.31V, I would stick with 44x as 45x takes twice the jump. Also temperatures permitting, I like to keep my core temps below 75C, other people base it on package temps (I prefer package to stay below 78C). Always make sure your temps allow you to increase Vcore; if you're hitting high temps, that's the cue to stop increasing Vcore.

Vring (cache): Personally, keep this between 1.20V~1.25V, I use 1.25V as my limit. Monitoring degradation of this is difficult as there are no "cache temps" to be inspected, rather you just have to form an opinion from the core temps and package temps (where the 1:1 thing comes into play). I've had my cores up to 80C and my cache is still as good as day one, but no one really knows how much stress the cache can take before deteriorating.

VCCSA: usually scaling starts slowing down after 1.05V or so, I don't like taking this over 1.10V. I can't really give a safe voltage recommendation for this one because it's very system dependent. I've never needed to go higher than 1.05V myself, problem with VCCSA is that it doesn't follow a linear trend. Increasing this, doesn't necessarily mean stability will increase. You should just try trial and error to find the right voltage for your rig.

VDIMM: RAM voltage depends on what ICs and if your kit is SS or DS. Samsung ICs usually scale fine up to 1.40V, Hynix ICs to 1.45V. I prefer keeping my kit below 1.40V for 24/7 use. Training voltage (voltage during POST) should be a little higher than eventual voltage (after POST), usually 20mV ~ 50mV. RAM OCing is more advanced however; and unless you just want to show off some high numbers, you're usually best at keeping this at 2400MHz for general usage.



I've had VCCIN at 1.98V for several months, no issues. I've never bothered to go higher than 1.25V of Vcore, mainly due to my AIO performance limiting me; with custom cooling you may be able to go higher. With Vcore, remember the "voltage steps" between each multi, that's a far better way to judge how much to push. Also Haswell-E hits a voltage wall around 4.5~4.7GHz depending on how good your chip is, at that point you will end up needing quite a relatively big jump in Vcore to reach stability. Vring has always been 1.25V for me, no degradation from day one (six months ago). VCCSA has gone up to 1.13V in the past for a few months, no damage from what I can see. VDIMM at 1.40V for nearly a month, system was stable during that time. Jpm has also played with high VDIMM for 24/7 use and hasn't had any issues.

_Also: buy the Intel Tuning Plan_. Never hurts to have a little reassurance. The likelyhood of destroying anything apart from the CPU is pretty low unless you're modifying VDIMM or not keeping the VRM temperatures below 80C. Remember: *overclocking always comes with a risk*. But that risk is small if you are sensible.


----------



## Associated

Yeah, Thank you for your time, I've been into OCing for a long time, but this really bugs me... there is no way to make it stable over 3.6GHz cache I went to 1.95VCCIN, VRING/cache 1.29V, VCCSA +0.2V offset, put the RAM to 2400MHz and nothing seemed to work... Im really out of ideas, especally considering if I OC in windows I can make it stable no problem, but there is no way BOOTing in windows.

Any apps for checking the voltages? Can't find Ring and System Agent voltages other than the offset value. I assume System Agent voltage is VTT in HWiNFO64?


----------



## Desolutional

What mobo are you running? In order to OC cache beyond 3.8GHz or so, you either need to perform a socket mod (dangerous) or have the *O.C. socket*, AFAIK the ASUS mobos have the O.C. socket and I think a few other brands do too.

VTT is a separate rail on HW-E, the system agent voltage is generally labelled as "VCCSA", and cache is "CPU Cache". Do not change VCCSA if you don't have to; it can weaken stability. VCCSA should not effect your core or cache if it is stable; set RAM to 2133MHz and use stock VCCSA to eliminate that as a source of error.


----------



## Associated

I have ASRock Fatal1ty X99X Killer/3.1, and can't find a way to monitor voltages if I set offset for the VCCSA and Cache/Ring


----------



## Desolutional

I'm not too sure about the ASRock mobos, but have you tried checking sensors with HWMonitor (http://www.cpuid.com/softwares/hwmonitor.html) and AIDA64 (http://www.aida64.com/downloads). Could you post screenshots of each sensor screen on here so we can have a look to see if they're not called something else?


----------



## Associated

This is whille running Aida64, IBT temps are ~5°c higher.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/isn0ttm05gqppop/Screenshot%202016-01-16%2015.38.39.png?dl=0

https://www.dropbox.com/s/79x7os73aqjsgnd/Screenshot%202016-01-16%2015.39.07.png?dl=0

https://www.dropbox.com/s/8zahs49a76ergcw/Screenshot%202016-01-16%2015.40.59.png?dl=0

https://www.dropbox.com/s/pua7wymi5slf9po/Screenshot%202016-01-16%2015.41.09.png?dl=0

https://www.dropbox.com/s/qpy63mlbk5cv3ut/Screenshot%202016-01-16%2015.42.16.png?dl=0

https://www.dropbox.com/s/p3iql5iirf0tkpk/Screenshot%202016-01-16%2015.43.23.png?dl=0


----------



## Qwinn

This is so utterly bizarre. I'm stumped.

About a week ago, I tested a different OC from the one I just posted on BIOS 1902 Modded and then BIOS 1701 unmodded. I got 5c higher temps with 1902 Modded, Then I went to 1902 unmodded and didn't see much of a difference between 1701 and 1902, so I figured the mod part of the modded BIOS, rather than going from 1701 to 1902, had to be responsible for the heat increase.

Now. As I reported yesterday, on 1902 unmodded BIOS, I hit a high temp of 84c with max core of 80c. Sadly, due to a system restore, I lost the CPU temp log of that run, but looking at it, it was the typical OCCT sine wave, with peaks about every two hours that were about 8c higher than the lows.

After that, just out of curiosity, I decided to give 1902 Modded one last try. 10 hour 40 minute run. Max temp 80c! Max cores 72 72 76 73 73 67! Which is actually perfect as far as my OC targets are concerned.

Take a look at this graph for the BIOS 1902 Modded run I just did:



That is incredibly consistent compared to the CPU temp graph I've seen on every other run I've ever done. No sine wave at all! No peaks every 2 hours! The run averaged around 75c temps the entire time except for that one short spike around the 9.5 hour mark, but even that one was minor compared to the normal fluctuations.

What can account for these varying results, I have no idea. Ambients have been consistent around 70 Fahrenheit for every run. But seeing as that graph is pretty much perfect as far as my OC target temps are concerned, I'm not touching it just to satisfy my curiosity. Locking it in!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qwinn*
> 
> This is so utterly bizarre. I'm stumped.
> 
> About a week ago, I tested a different OC from the one I just posted on BIOS 1902 Modded and then BIOS 1701 unmodded. I got 5c higher temps with 1902 Modded, Then I went to 1902 unmodded and didn't see much of a difference between 1701 and 1902, so I figured the mod part of the modded BIOS, rather than going from 1701 to 1902, had to be responsible for the heat increase.
> 
> Now. As I reported yesterday, on 1902 unmodded BIOS, I hit a high temp of 84c with max core of 80c. Sadly, due to a system restore, I lost the CPU temp log of that run, but looking at it, it was the typical OCCT sine wave, with peaks about every two hours that were about 8c higher than the lows.
> 
> After that, just out of curiosity, I decided to give 1902 Modded one last try. 10 hour 40 minute run. Max temp 80c! Max cores 72 72 76 73 73 67! Which is actually perfect as far as my OC targets are concerned.
> 
> Take a look at this graph for the BIOS 1902 Modded run I just did:
> 
> 
> 
> That is incredibly consistent compared to the CPU temp graph I've seen on every other run I've ever done. No sine wave at all! No peaks every 2 hours! The run averaged around 75c temps the entire time except for that one short spike around the 9.5 hour mark, but even that one was minor compared to the normal fluctuations.
> 
> What can account for these varying results, I have no idea. Ambients have been consistent around 70 Fahrenheit for every run. But seeing as that graph is pretty much perfect as far as my OC target temps are concerned, I'm not touching it just to satisfy my curiosity. Locking it in!


What Mods have been made to bios 1901?


----------



## Qwinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> What Mods have been made to bios 1901?


The 1902 modded BIOS is here, at post #110, but if you dig further back in the thread you can find modded 1701 and 1801 as well.

http://www.win-raid.com/t1108f16-Solved-How-to-mod-an-ASUS-Rampage-V-Extreme-BIOS-7.html

These mods were originally done to update the RAID modules, but they decided to update the microcode to the latest version as well, since ASUS hasn't bothered. I don't use RAID, but the microcode update can potentially increase stability and, as I'm seeing, can improve temps. One guy in that thread claimed that he was able to drop his voltage by 0.05v and remain stable with the new microcode, which is huge. Others have noted improved stability as well, though not to that degree. I haven't seen stability improvements like that, I can't actually lower my voltage, but I will stick with it just for the consistent temps alone.

You can see further discussion of the modded BIOS's on the Rampage V Extreme ASUS forums:

http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?81983-1901-Modded-Bios-ready


----------



## Desolutional

Hmm... aren't ASUS meant to push microcode and RAID updates out with official BIOS updates too?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qwinn*
> 
> The 1902 modded BIOS is here, at post #110, but if you dig further back in the thread you can find modded 1701 and 1801 as well.
> 
> http://www.win-raid.com/t1108f16-Solved-How-to-mod-an-ASUS-Rampage-V-Extreme-BIOS-7.html
> 
> These mods were originally done to update the RAID modules, but they decided to update the microcode to the latest version as well, since ASUS hasn't bothered. I don't use RAID, but the microcode update can potentially increase stability and, as I'm seeing, can improve temps. One guy in that thread claimed that he was able to drop his voltage by 0.05v and remain stable with the new microcode, which is huge. Others have noted improved stability as well, though not to that degree. I haven't seen stability improvements like that, I can't actually lower my voltage, but I will stick with it just for the consistent temps alone.
> 
> You can see further discussion of the modded BIOS's on the Rampage V Extreme ASUS forums:
> 
> http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?81983-1901-Modded-Bios-ready


yeah, thanks. I saw that when it was happening... I flashed to it way back, and then back to 1701.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Hmm... aren't ASUS meant to push microcode and RAID updates out with official BIOS updates too?


Yes.


----------



## Qwinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Hmm... aren't ASUS meant to push microcode and RAID updates out with official BIOS updates too?


Yes, but they haven't. The microcode for the official BIOS's in 1701-1902 is version 2d. In the modded BIOS's, it's version 36. You can see the version in one of the BIOS pages, I think it's "CPU Configuration". I believe microcode 36 was released in August 2015.

Maybe they're still testing it, but user reports from upgrading to the modded BIOS's have been more positive than negative. My first experience was negative, but on my 2nd attempt it went much better. Not sure why. At this point, I can only guess it might be related to the R5E issue where sometimes voltages don't get applied properly until you do an extra reboot after applying BIOS changes.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qwinn*
> 
> Yes, but they haven't. The microcode for the official BIOS's in 1701-1902 is version 2d. In the modded BIOS's, it's version 36. You can see the version in one of the BIOS pages, I think it's "CPU Configuration". I believe microcode 36 was released in August 2015.
> 
> Maybe they're still testing it, but user reports from upgrading to the modded BIOS's have been more positive than negative.


Bios 1701:



there's alot of mis-information out there.


----------



## Qwinn

*blink* That's very weird. I know I have checked the BIOS "CPU Configuration" page in both modded and unmodded versions, and it's always reported "2d" in the unmodded versions and 36 in the modded versions. What's yours say in the BIOS?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qwinn*
> 
> *blink* That's very weird. I know I have checked the BIOS "CPU Configuration" page in both modded and unmodded versions, and it's always reported "2d" in the unmodded versions and 36 in the modded versions. What's yours say in the BIOS?


AIDA just extracts the same field from bios.

correction. my bios shows version 2, and not the update#


----------



## Desolutional

I have 36h too, haven't had any issues thus far. Haven't changed my OC either yet.


----------



## Qwinn

I'd think so too, but... I don't see how that makes any sense. And the guys doing the mods noted in that thread that 1701 was running the old microcode, which is why they updated it. Is it possible you installed 1701 modded rather than 1701 unmodded?


----------



## Jpmboy

AFAIK The update is a patch to the 2d microcode, bios reports the MC version#, AID reports the MC update.
Either way, when I tested the 1902Mod bios I reverted back to 1701 for the same reasons I did after flashing the 1902OEM bios. Neither were beneficial for my configuration. Basically, I'm a "if it ain't broke, don;t fix it" kinda guy.


----------



## Desolutional

I just updated to the latest X99-S BIOS on the website. I'm sure the Rampage has greater priority over the X99- Series boards though.


----------



## Qwinn

Ok, on this page of the win-raid thread they discuss the 1701 BIOS and there was apparently some disagreement on what microcode actually went out with it. The discussion is a bit over my head but it sounds like ASUS was misreporting it? Not sure.

http://www.win-raid.com/t1108f16-Solved-How-to-mod-an-ASUS-Rampage-V-Extreme-BIOS-1.html


----------



## Qwinn

Jpmboy:

When you tested it, did you notice what kind of temps you were getting, even if you couldn't drop voltage? I'd be really curious to see if someone else gets the temp sine wave eliminated from their OCCT run by going to the modded BIOS. I'd recommend making sure you do an extra reboot after applying the BIOS changes, as it seems to not always apply voltages correctly immediately after the changes are made. And you don't see the sine wave unless you run at least 4 hours.


----------



## Mr-Dark

New memory Installed, but 3200mhz CL16-18-18-36 2T is impossible with my cpu


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qwinn*
> 
> Jpmboy:
> 
> When you tested it, did you notice what kind of temps you were getting, even if you couldn't drop voltage? I'd be really curious to see if someone else gets the temp sine wave eliminated from their OCCT run by going to the modded BIOS. I'd recommend making sure you do an extra reboot after applying the BIOS changes, as it seems to not always apply voltages correctly immediately after the changes are made. And you don't see the sine wave unless you run at least 4 hours.


I tend to use OCCT on 4-6 core processors, but not 8-core. Temperature testing has SO MANY uncontrollable variables that unless you are seeing a really significant difference (>10C) between multiple runs between bios flashes it's chasing a rabbit down the hole. Remember, the voltage reported or measured is only the voltage the current (which causes the heat) is delivered at. So lower voltage does not always equal lower temps when comparing bioses.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> New memory Installed, but 3200mhz CL16-18-18-36 2T is impossible with my cpu


You have the magical kit known as G.skill *Z170 binned* Trident Z Ripjaws V. I know the pain.









I'm running timings and volts as per my sig for my Trident Z kit (similar I guess). I found that *when it did decide to train properly*, my kit needed 1.45V training voltage and 1.40V eventual for 3200MHz XMP tune.

Without messing about with VCCSA too much, with the 100 strap, 2133, 2400, 2666 and 3200 should work fairly easily. Intermediates use the 125 strap.


----------



## Jpmboy

He is actually mixing two (identical) 16GB kits AFAIK... so it may take some tweaking.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> He is actually mixing two (identical) 16GB kits AFAIK... so it may take some tweaking.


Oh boy. Probably best off sticking to 2666MHz for now then.


----------



## Mr-Dark

I traded my garbage Avexir kit 2400mhz for those identical kit.. those 3 month old and they run at 2133mhz in a Render PC.. now My Avexir in X99-WS at 2133mhz









just one question. if we use Z170 they will run at advertised speed without problem as they Z170 optimized ?


----------



## Desolutional

They should do. They'll be running in Dual Channel mode however.


----------



## Alpina 7

I love my Corsair Dom platinum DDR4 kits, they are rated @3000 C15

I do wish I could figure out how to get them to 3200 though. A few guys have tried helping me but unfortunatly I'm new to the overclocking and don't know many of the terms.

I know that I have to set my strap down from 125 to 100, but when I do that and manually set the ram to 3200 it jumps up to C16.... Isn't c15 @ 3000 superior?


----------



## Associated

So... After few hours of playing around with everything possible in BIOS I managed to OC the cache to 4GHz... It must be a BIOS bug or something, there is no way to boot into windows using CPU Cache Adaptive Voltage, but CPU Cache Voltage Offset works without a problem, the only downside is that I don't know what the real voltage of the cache is... +0.130V was needed to get 4GHz stable, is that too much?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> I traded my garbage Avexir kit 2400mhz for those identical kit.. those 3 month old and they run at 2133mhz in a Render PC.. now My Avexir in X99-WS at 2133mhz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just one question. if we use Z170 they will run at advertised speed without problem as they Z170 optimized ?


You can probably get 2666 on 100, 3000 on 125, and with some work, 3200 on 100. clear cmos so that any XMP-related settings are wiped. set your CPU OC. use 1.4V vdimm, and set both vccio's to 1.075V. In the dram timings menu, enter 16-18-18-44-2t, scroll down to Dram Clock Period, set this to 13 (it's a drop-down menu). will it post to bios with all sticks?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> I love my Corsair Dom platinum DDR4 kits, they are rated @3000 C15
> I do wish I could figure out how to get them to 3200 though. A few guys have tried helping me but unfortunatly I'm new to the overclocking and don't know many of the terms.
> I know that I have to set my strap down from 125 to 100, but when I do that and manually set the ram to 3200 it jumps up to C16.... Isn't c15 @ 3000 superior?


is it a 16GB hynix kit?


----------



## Qwinn

I can see actual cache voltage in HWInfo64. Scroll way down. Can't vouch for perfect accuracy, haven't taken a multimeter to it, but it does line up with what I've expected to see.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Associated*
> 
> So... After few hours of playing around with everything possible in BIOS I managed to OC the cache to 4GHz... It must be a BIOS bug or something, there is no way to boot into windows using CPU Cache Adaptive Voltage, but CPU Cache Voltage Offset works without a problem, the only downside is that I don't know what the real voltage of the cache is... +0.130V was needed to get 4GHz stable, is that too much?


it's not a bug. Adaptive cache has not worked (well) since launch of the platform on any MB. Offset is the way to go.








download AID64, it reports cache voltage correctly.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Qwinn

My 5930k chip seems really odd. I get much more stability with adaptive vcore than I do with manual vcore set to the same maximum. But on cache, manual is way more stable than offset, even if I give the offset a higher value than my manual setting.

I'm fine with that though. I figure manual 1.1v on cache should be completely risk free.


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> You can probably get 2666 on 100, 3000 on 125, and with some work, 3200 on 100. clear cmos so that any XMP-related settings are wiped. set your CPU OC. use 1.4V vdimm, and set both vccio's to 1.075V. In the dram timings menu, enter 16-18-18-44-2t, scroll down to Dram Clock Period, set this to 13 (it's a drop-down menu). will it post to bios with all sticks?
> is it a 16GB hynix kit?


Yes Sir it is.. 4x4 hynix...


----------



## Associated

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qwinn*
> 
> I can see actual cache voltage in HWInfo64. Scroll way down. Can't vouch for perfect accuracy, haven't taken a multimeter to it, but it does line up with what I've expected to see.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> it's not a bug. Adaptive cache has not worked (well) since launch of the platform on any MB. Offset is the way to go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> download AID64, it reports cache voltage correctly.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Associated*
> 
> This is whille running Aida64, IBT temps are ~5°c higher.
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/isn0ttm05gqppop/Screenshot%202016-01-16%2015.38.39.png?dl=0
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/79x7os73aqjsgnd/Screenshot%202016-01-16%2015.39.07.png?dl=0
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/8zahs49a76ergcw/Screenshot%202016-01-16%2015.40.59.png?dl=0
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/pua7wymi5slf9po/Screenshot%202016-01-16%2015.41.09.png?dl=0
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/qpy63mlbk5cv3ut/Screenshot%202016-01-16%2015.42.16.png?dl=0
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/p3iql5iirf0tkpk/Screenshot%202016-01-16%2015.43.23.png?dl=0


I have posted screenshots of all my voltages, but I cant find the Cache voltage.


----------



## Qwinn

S'weird. Maybe you hid the section it's in at some point? Here's where I see it in my HWInfo64:


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qwinn*
> 
> S'weird. Maybe you hid the section it's in at some point? Here's where I see it in my HWInfo64:


He has an ASRock mobo








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Associated*
> 
> I have posted screenshots of all my voltages, but I cant find the Cache voltage.


Have you tried the ASRock software itself? If you're still within your returns period, it may be worth going with another brand instead.


----------



## Associated

It is the same... only offset value:

https://www.dropbox.com/s/lhocjxm62aqhkfr/Screenshot%202016-01-16%2019.50.32.png?dl=0

Well it's not as simple here in our country to just return it if you don't like it... I have been disappointed with Asus MOBOs and I said i will try something else, and don't have any bad things to say about this Asrock MOBO....


----------



## Desolutional

Ah right that makes a bit more sense now. What does the "Hardware Monitor" tab say? If we can't find the cache voltage in there, it might be safer to go with a manual cache override, at least that way you know how much cache you're pumping through your chip.

You could also... try the XTU software, see if that lets you monitor your cache voltage: https://downloadcenter.intel.com/download/24075/Intel-Extreme-Tuning-Utility-Intel-XTU-


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> Yes Sir it is.. 4x4 hynix...


I had the same kit. unfortunately that's not rog board, so no presets. Make an image of your system. download a copy of Asrock timing configurator... save you current settings to a bios save slot or a USB stick.

they should run 3200 16-18-18-44-1T (start with 2T) all other settings on auto. scroll down to dram clock period and select 13 from the drop-down menu if that MB bios provides the option, otherwise Auto is fine. set 1.425V vdimm (it's perfectly fine on those sticks). Does it post? will it boot into windows?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Associated*
> 
> It is the same... only offset value:
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/lhocjxm62aqhkfr/Screenshot%202016-01-16%2019.50.32.png?dl=0
> 
> Well it's not as simple here in our country to just return it if you don't like it... I have been disappointed with Asus MOBOs and I said i will try something else, and don't have any bad things to say about this Asrock MOBO....


did you look at AID64?


----------



## Associated

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Ah right that makes a bit more sense now. What does the "Hardware Monitor" tab say? If we can't find the cache voltage in there, it might be safer to go with a manual cache override, at least that way you know how much cache you're pumping through your chip.
> 
> You could also... try the XTU software, see if that lets you monitor your cache voltage: https://downloadcenter.intel.com/download/24075/Intel-Extreme-Tuning-Utility-Intel-XTU-


That is the "Hardware Monitor" tab...

And now this happens... https://www.dropbox.com/s/toy4zmr0uu7lkjc/Screenshot%202016-01-16%2020.04.25.png?dl=0
I was running XTU before don't know what it doesnt like now, I tried reinstalling it, but it doesnt help... and no other applications are opened.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> did you look at AID64?


I did, I posted a quote of all screenshots I took in a previous post. (http://www.overclock.net/t/1510388/haswell-e-overclock-leaderboard-owners-club/16060#post_24800794)


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> You can probably get 2666 on 100, 3000 on 125, and with some work, 3200 on 100. clear cmos so that any XMP-related settings are wiped. set your CPU OC. use 1.4V vdimm, and set both vccio's to 1.075V. In the dram timings menu, enter 16-18-18-44-2t, scroll down to Dram Clock Period, set this to 13 (it's a drop-down menu). will it post to bios with all sticks?
> is it a 16GB hynix kit?


With your setting no boot just OC fail.. also I play with SA from 1.00v to 1.08v but no change.. but I got this



BLCK 125mhz & 4Ghz cpu & 2.8ghz cache (my error will change this after stabilize the memory ) & 3Ghz memory CL 16-16-16-38-2T 1.360v & +100mv for cpu and cache & +200mv for SA = 1.048v Good ?

Sound like 3200mhz is problem here.. but no idea I like 125mhz BLCK!!


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Associated*
> 
> I was running XTU before don't know what it doesnt like now, I tried reinstalling it, but it doesnt help... and no other applications are opened.


Ah, I had that issue on my laptop, so it is a problem with Windows 10. I think you have to uninstall XTU and the Intel Watchdog timer. Then run CCleaner and clean out the registry (make a backup when it prompts you) then reboot and try again. That's what fixed it for my laptop.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Qwinn*
> 
> Yes, but they haven't. The microcode for the official BIOS's in 1701-1902 is version 2d. In the modded BIOS's, it's version 36. You can see the version in one of the BIOS pages, I think it's "CPU Configuration". I believe microcode 36 was released in August 2015.
> 
> Maybe they're still testing it, but user reports from upgrading to the modded BIOS's have been more positive than negative.
> 
> 
> 
> Bios 1701:
> 
> 
> 
> there's alot of mis-information out there.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Qwinn*
> 
> *blink* That's very weird. I know I have checked the BIOS "CPU Configuration" page in both modded and unmodded versions, and it's always reported "2d" in the unmodded versions and 36 in the modded versions. What's yours say in the BIOS?
> 
> 
> 
> AIDA just extracts the same field from bios.
> 
> correction. my bios shows version 2, and not the update#
Click to expand...

Windows update also updating CPU microcode too. BIOS picking up microcode update revision no. from the BIOS while AIDA64/HWINFO picking up loaded microcode update in windows. Yours, in windows, is running with microcode update revision 36h.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> With your setting no boot just OC fail.. also I play with SA from 1.00v to 1.08v but no change.. but I got this
> 
> 
> 
> BLCK 125mhz & 4Ghz cpu & 2.8ghz cache (my error will change this after stabilize the memory ) & 3Ghz memory CL 16-16-16-38-2T 1.360v & +100mv for cpu and cache & +200mv for SA = 1.048v Good ?
> 
> Sound like 3200mhz is problem here.. but no idea I like 125mhz BLCK!!


that's good! 125 is always worth a try. Don;t be afraid to run 1.4-1.425V on those samsung sticks. Change 2T to 1T... and, if you are adventurous, 3000c15 or c14 is within reach I think. Also, 38 is an incorect timimg, no matter what the xmp says. it needs to be within 2 of the sum of CL+tRCD+tRTP... which on your system is more like 42.

witrh 125 strap, phasing can occur at lower VSA than 100 IMO, so 0.95V is worth a try. VSA is one of those voltage where more is not always better... and sometimes much worse.


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I had the same kit. unfortunately that's not rog board, so no presets. Make an image of your system. download a copy of Asrock timing configurator... save you current settings to a bios save slot or a USB stick.
> 
> they should run 3200 16-18-18-44-1T (start with 2T) all other settings on auto. scroll down to dram clock period and select 13 from the drop-down menu if that MB bios provides the option, otherwise Auto is fine. set 1.425V vdimm (it's perfectly fine on those sticks). Does it post? will it boot into windows?


Your the man! thank bro... ill do it as soon as i get some issues with my PC sorted out and get it put back together. screen shotting this for later.. Is it cool if i PM you when i do get around to messing with this and run into any problems?


----------



## Qwinn

Interesting, kizwan. I confess to not being entirely sure what the microcode does, but I assumed it would have a hand in determining applied voltages. And I'd assume as that is done during post, a later update during OS load would not alter that, so updating it at the BIOS level would still have an impact. Am I off base?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> that's good! 125 is always worth a try. Don;t be afraid to run 1.4-1.425V on those samsung sticks. Change 2T to 1T... and, if you are adventurous, 3000c15 or c14 is within reach I think. Also, 38 is an incorect timimg, no matter what the xmp says. it needs to be within 2 of the sum of CL+tRCD+tRTP... which on your system is more like 42.
> 
> witrh 125 strap, phasing can occur at lower VSA than 100 IMO, so 0.95V is worth a try. VSA is one of those voltage where more is not always better... and sometimes much worse.


Thanks Jp

Now testing HCI 20% and no error.. will leave it to finish 100% then change to 1T.. I don't understand your point abot 38 timing ? which value to use ?

I will stay at 125 strap.. I like that one







but about the voltage is 1.40v fine for my kit's ? i'm afraid to use that for daily usage but if you confirm i will do that for sure


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qwinn*
> 
> Interesting, kizwan. I confess to not being entirely sure what the microcode does, but I assumed it would have a hand in determining applied voltages. And I'd assume as that is done during post, a later update during OS load would not alter that, so updating it at the BIOS level would still have an impact. Am I off base?


Microcode is basically little patches and stuff right at the CPU level. The way it's done, is Intel discovers they've done something stupid, and later patches it and sends out a microcode update to all the major mobo manufacturers, or the mobo manufacturers notice it. Anyway, the mobo manufacturers then put the microcode update in the BIOS, so each time a system is booted up physically, the microcode is loaded in tandem with everything else that makes your system tick. The actual CPU isn't touched AFAIK, and the microcode patch is temporary, so it is reapplied each time you boot up. Imagine if people had physical access to the CPU and could do horrible things to it within Windows...


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qwinn*
> 
> Interesting, kizwan. I confess to not being entirely sure what the microcode does, but I assumed it would have a hand in determining applied voltages. And I'd assume as that is done during post, a later update during OS load would not alter that, so updating it at the BIOS level would still have an impact. Am I off base?


Microcode loaded in windows will always override BIOS microcode. Basically microcode loaded in BIOS will impact system initialization at least but if windows loaded different version of microcode, doesn't matter it's new or old, the windows microcode will always override BIOS microcode. Microcode contains errata, CPU instructions data & probably more. Intel also have a tool that you can use to check whether your computer BIOS follow Intel specification & test microcode on the fly. I forgot the name of the tool & whether it's still available or not.


----------



## Qwinn

Thanks Desolutional and kizwan. Okay, so, no real way to know if having the microcode updated at the bios level, which would be effective during post, would yield any actual differences as opposed to having Windows update it after post, correct?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Thanks Jp
> 
> Now testing HCI 20% and no error.. will leave it to finish 100% then change to 1T.. *I don't understand your point abot 38 timing* ? which value to use ?
> 
> I will stay at 125 strap.. I like that one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but about the voltage is 1.40v fine for my kit's ? i'm afraid to use that for daily usage but if you confirm i will do that for sure


1.4V on DDR4 is perfectly fine to use. REmember, as you increase ram freq, you may need to adjust cache voltage slightly.
tRAS should be +/-2 around the sum of CL+tRCD+tRTP. tRTP on you r setup (auto) is probably 10. It's a long story, but that's just the math of it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> *Microcode loaded in windows will always override BIOS microcode.* Basically microcode loaded in BIOS will impact system initialization at least but if windows loaded different version of microcode, doesn't matter it's new or old, the windows microcode will always override BIOS microcode. Microcode contains errata, CPU instructions data & probably more. Intel also have a tool that you can use to check whether your computer BIOS follow Intel specification & test microcode on the fly. I forgot the name of the tool & whether it's still available or not.


^^This
There was confusion since the UEFI reports the non-windows patched microcode. That's why I pointed the guys to AID64.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> 1.4V on DDR4 is perfectly fine to use. REmember, as you increase ram freq, you may need to adjust cache voltage slightly.
> tRAS should be +/-2 around the sum of CL+tRCD+tRTP. tRTP on you r setup (auto) is probably 10. It's a long story, but that's just the math of it.
> Quote:


Okay. so its finish 90% at the 3000 CL16. now i will try CL15. the cache have +100mv as i read an old post for you about that









but tRAS not clear to me.. now i will try CL 15-15-15-34 ? I need to check something in the bios to know which tRAS value is the correct one ?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Okay. so its finish 90% at the 3000 CL16. now i will try CL15. the cache have +100mv as i read an old post for you about that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but tRAS not clear to me.. now i will try CL 15-15-15-34 ? I need to check something in the bios to know which tRAS value is the correct one ?


at 15-15-15, change 34 to 40.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> at 15-15-15, change 34 to 40.


Thanks. now its clear









at CL 15-15-15-40 2T and 1.360v SuperPI give me error so i give the memory 1.40v and pass



Now HCI..

just a question about Offset.. at 100 strap the stock voltage for the cpu is 1.001v for 3.4ghz and with XMP 3.6ghz 1.054v now with 100mv offset the voltage 1.074v why not 1.100v ?

also the cache now with 100mv offset under load 0.965v while before with 100mv offset the voltage under load is 1.06v ? is that normal ?

Edit : HCI drop error.. I try change the SA from 1.04v to 1.00v but same error so this the limit for my memory ? should i back to CL16-16-16-40 1T 1.380v ? or 15-16-16-40 1T ?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Thanks. now its clear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> at CL 15-15-15-40 2T and 1.360v SuperPI give me error so i give the memory 1.40v and pass
> 
> 
> 
> Now HCI..
> 
> just a question about Offset.. at 100 strap the stock voltage for the cpu is 1.001v for 3.4ghz and with XMP 3.6ghz 1.054v now with 100mv offset the voltage 1.074v why not 1.100v ?
> 
> also the cache now with 100mv offset under load 0.965v while before with 100mv offset the voltage under load is 1.06v ? is that normal ?
> 
> Edit : HCI drop error.. I try change the SA from 1.04v to 1.00v but same error so this the limit for my memory ? should i back to CL16-16-16-40 1T 1.380v ? or 15-16-16-40 1T ?


If the HCI error was closer to 100%, it may be cache. otherwise, space out the primaries... try 15-16-17


----------



## aerotracks

I finally got around to flash 1701 BIOS and test these OEM B-Die. Unfortunately... junk. They hate voltage at high frequencies









http://abload.de/image.php?img=20160116-144839t4up0.png

In comparison, cheapo 2x4GB Z170 kit behaves the way it should


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> If the HCI error was closer to 100%, it may be cache. otherwise, space out the primaries... try 15-16-17


Here is HCI for the whole night at 15-16-16-39 1T 1.40v & 0.976v SA



should I call this stable and move to cache OC ?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Here is HCI for the whole night at 15-16-16-39 1T 1.40v & 0.976v SA
> 
> 
> 
> should I call this stable and move to cache OC ?


Try GSAT also, but 420% coverage of 32Gb is stable enough if not completely


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Try GSAT also, but 420% coverage of 32Gb is stable enough if not completely


Thanks for replying

Also i finish 1.5h Aida64 cache only at 4ghz 1.15v (didn't try lower )



But there is 1 problem with cahce.. if i set the Min cache ration to anything lower that 32 or Auto the cache will keep changing frequency under 100% load .. ? or all use Min and Max at same ratio ?

also what is GSAT ? never hear about that









Edit : Aida64 benchmark


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Thanks for replying
> 
> Also i finish 1.5h Aida64 cache only at 4ghz 1.15v (didn't try lower )
> 
> 
> 
> But there is 1 problem with cahce.. if i set the Min cache ration to anything lower that 32 or Auto the cache will keep changing frequency under 100% load .. ? or all use Min and Max at same ratio ?
> 
> also what is GSAT ? never hear about that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit : Aida64 benchmark


Leave min cache ratio in auto. With that much memory for 4Ghz my 5960x requires a similar amount of uncore voltage (between 1.13-1.15v) for what that is worth.

GSAT is Google Stress App test, this need be run from Linux Mint. Check the Z170 guide in my signature for more info.

Also, I don't like to mention things like this, but were you doing anything when that memory bench was run? As the latency seems to be quite high. If you weren't, it's not really any concern


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Leave min cache ratio in auto. With that much memory for 4Ghz my 5960x requires a similar amount of uncore voltage (between 1.13-1.15v) for what that is worth.
> 
> GSAT is Google Stress App test, this need be run from Linux Mint. Check the Z170 guide in my signature for more info


I try with Auto min cache but the problem happen.. the cache frequency stay at 2.7ghz to 3.7ghz and sometime spike to 4ghz under load..









I will check GSAT now.. Thanks


----------



## Silent Scone

Ok, ignore my last. I've just noticed you're using a 5820


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Ok, ignore my last. I've just noticed you're using a 5820


So Min and Max the same no problem ? the cache stay at 4ghz all the time ? no way to drop the cache it IDLE ?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> So Min and Max the same no problem ? the cache stay at 4ghz all the time ? no way to drop the cache it IDLE ?


I was talking about the latency comment I added, sorry. Set min to auto and max to 32


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I was talking about the latency comment I added, sorry. Set min to auto and max to 32


I usually get 60ns and I have a DS kit. That's at 2666MHz with cache set to 39. Something does seem to be up with those results. Got 60ns with my old 2400MHz kit too.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I was talking about the latency comment I added, sorry. Set min to auto and max to 32


Yes. I remember with X99-A i set the Min to 18 and max to 40.. but now anything in the Min lower than 32 give me low cache clock under load..
Quote:


> I usually get 60ns and I have a DS kit. That's at 2666MHz with cache set to 39. Something does seem to be up with those results. Got 60ns with my old 2400MHz kit too.


at which core clock ? Mine still 4125mhz.. I will try with 4.5ghz and report back









Edit : Here is the result with 4375mhz core clock


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Yes. I remember with X99-A i set the Min to 18 and max to 40.. but now anything in the Min lower than 32 give me low cache clock under load..
> at which core clock ? Mine still 4125mhz.. I will try with 4.5ghz and report back


Ah I guess that does make a difference. What cache are you running again? I have my mine set to 1.4GHz for cache, and load sets it to 4.2GHz. Yours should automatically jump up when one of the cores is placed under load. For reference, my stuff, I guess core does make latency higher. I think my write and copy are a bit higher cause my kit is DS. BenchDLL is the same, so results should be roughly comparable.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Ah I guess that does make a difference. What cache are you running again? I have my mine set to 1.4GHz for cache, and load sets it to 4.2GHz. Yours should automatically jump up when one of the cores is placed under load. For reference, my stuff, I guess core does make latency higher. I think my write and copy are a bit higher cause my kit is DS. BenchDLL is the same, so results should be roughly comparable.


My cache at 4Ghz, but the problem if i set the Min to Auto or anything lower than 32 (i'm using 125strap ) the cache clock under load will not be stable at 4ghz.. the clock keep changing from 2.7ghz to 3.7ghz to 4ghz... no idea why.. so now i'm using 32 Min-Max until find the fix for this problem as now i see +5c in IDLE from cache stay at 4ghz 1.14v


----------



## Qwinn

Mr-dark,

I'm at min Auto and max 3.8Ghz cache, I tried running OCCT to see if it would stay pegged at 3.8Ghz and it did. Not sure why yours wouldn't. Give it a quick try in OCCT and see if it does the same thing there.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qwinn*
> 
> Mr-dark,
> 
> I'm at min Auto and max 3.8Ghz cache, I tried running OCCT to see if it would stay pegged at 3.8Ghz and it did. Not sure why yours wouldn't. Give it a quick try in OCCT and see if it does the same thing there.


Hello

You're using 100 or 125 strap ? mine 125.. now i'm testing 100 strap and the cache work just fine 18 idle and stable 40 under load.. but at 125mhz min and max should be at same ratio


----------



## Qwinn

Yep, I am also using 100 strap.


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> Thank you to you and Lilcronic.
> This is also what I eared from other people and also from some thermal specialist, for example in this nice and well explained thread from Tom's Hardware :
> 
> http://www.tomshardware.co.uk/forum/id-1800828/intel-temperature-guide.html
> 
> This error I got with Aida64 "FPU" only checked test after 29 minutes is really not representative and I am happy it mustn't be considered as an instability which must be solved.
> And in addition, I couldn't reproduce it in the two Aida64 "FPU" tests I made after this first one. Each of these tests had a duration of 1 hour , in which no errors occured.
> 
> So, I am happy to consider my OC stable with 8 hours ROG Realbench 16GB RAM test and 12 hours Aida64 stress test CPU+FPU+Cache+memory+GPU


Hi,
by the way, I decided also to set up a stable overclock, even with AVX2/FMA3 severe stress tests as Prime95 v28.7 Small FFT's and Aida64 FPU.
For this, I defined a criteria so that the hottest core temperature will be always < 80°C at 22°C ambient temperature during those 2 tests.
I decreased my Vcore until to get this criteria achieved : I had to decrease it from 1,25V to 1,1V.

I will now found my higher overclock possible with 1,1Vcore to be stable in following tests :
Prime95 v28.7 Small FFT's => 12 hours
Aida64 FPU => 12 hours

And of course, also real world application stress tests :
ASUS ROG RealBench 16GB => 8 hours
Aida64 CPU+FPU+Cache+Memory+GPU => 12 hours.

I have already done 1 hour Prime95 v28.7 Small FFT's with 4,4GHZ (44x100) and 1,1Vcore/Vccin=1,9V/Vring=1,1V => Was running without any issues during 1 hour (Max temp = 76°C on hottest core at 22°C ambient temperature).
That means I am optimistic to get a stable "*rock solid FMA3/AVX2 overclock*" maybe at 4,4GHz or 4,3GHz with 1,1Vcore/Vccin=1,9V/Vring=1,1V.

This will be an overclock beside my other stable *"Gaming and not intense FMA3/AVX2 applications"* one at 4,7GHz/Vcore=1,25V.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Seems like i might have fixed my OC.

I haven`t run any stresstest(s) yet. But i have been folding on my Cpu, Gpu, playing cpu heavy games as Civ 5 for a few hours with friends and it seems like my memory was the cause..

I run 4600 1.250V, cache at 4000 1.100, vccin 1950 llc7 and 14-14-14-36-1T 2667 1.400V on mem. With1.350V my machine would freeze. I narrowed it down to the memory as adding 25-50mv didn`t help anything on the vcore, vcache and vccin.









I`m a happy camper now if this is stable. This was the clock Devilhead manage to achive with this chip if i remember correctly.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Here is HCI for the whole night at 15-16-16-39 1T 1.40v & 0.976v SA
> 
> should I call this stable and move to cache OC ?


I would. looks great. If you're "OC...D"







a few laps of GSAT as SCone recommenced can;t hurt. I've not yet (maybe others have) had HCI give a false-positive result vs GSAT.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello
> 
> You're using 100 or 125 strap ? mine 125.. now i'm testing 100 strap and the cache work just fine 18 idle and stable 40 under load.. but at 125mhz *min and max should be at same ratio*


It's not necessary at all. on 125, core and cache will idle at 1500MHz with ram at 3000., on 100 core idles at 1200, cache at 1600 with 3200 and 1400 wirg 2666 ram (if I recall correctly)
when on strap 125, you can set min cache on auto (voltage offset or manual) and max cache to the multiplier that works best for your configuration.


----------



## Associated

So I was able to get the Cache to 4GHz, I had to flas BIOS to 1.0V, and now Adaptive Cache Voltage seems to work, I got it stable with 1.2V in BIOS, HWMonitor says 1.231V. CPU at [email protected] on load.

Any "optimal" settings for G.Skill RipJaws V (DDR4-3200 DIMM CL16, Model: F4-3200C16Q-16GVKB)?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I would. looks great. If you're "OC...D"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a few laps of GSAT as SCone recommenced can;t hurt. I've not yet (maybe others have) had HCI give a false-positive result vs GSAT.
> It's not necessary at all. on 125, core and cache will idle at 1500MHz with ram at 3000., on 100 core idles at 1200, cache at 1600 with 3200 and 1400 wirg 2666 ram (if I recall correctly)
> when on strap 125, you can set min cache on auto (voltage offset or manual) and max cache to the multiplier that works best for your configuration.


Thanks Jp

I will try GSAT ( if i know how to use that..lol )

The problem fixed but here is the problem. the cache clock stay changing while Aida64 cache test or any load on the cpu.. the only fix is Min and Max to same ratio.. but I reset the bios and apply my OC setting again and all fixed now Min cache at Auto and max at 32 ratio.. all work just fine..

Also the performance increase over the stock is awesome.. specially on BF4 & BF3









Today I will test 2666mhz CL 13-14-14-38 1T 1.40v for the whole night as that already faster than 3000 CL14-15-15-39 1T.. (already pass 30% HCI but no time now







)


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Thanks Jp
> 
> I will try GSAT ( if i know how to use that..lol )
> 
> The problem fixed but here is the problem. the cache clock stay changing while Aida64 cache test or any load on the cpu.. the only fix is Min and Max to same ratio.. but I reset the bios and apply my OC setting again and all fixed now Min cache at Auto and max at 32 ratio.. all work just fine..
> 
> *Also the performance increase over the stock is awesome.. specially on BF4 & BF3*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today I will test 2666mhz CL 13-14-14-38 1T 1.40v for the whole night as that already faster than 3000 CL14-15-15-39 1T.. (already pass 30% HCI but no time now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


^^ This is what it's all about!


----------



## cookiesowns

I think I'm going to sell my dom plats and go for 2 kits of 4x8GB samsung single side e-dies.. Could make for some nice high density X99 RAM.

The 5820K rig with R 5 E, and the Gskill Ripjaw V 3200 C14 4x8GB single-side e-die is running great. C14 XMP no problems at 1.35V.

Will post some screenies once I finish a round of stability testing at stock rated XMP, and push for my usual stability under GSAT, with tighter timings or lower voltage.


----------



## Jpmboy

yeah, I think these new E-die ICs are compliant enough... was thinking the same bump to 64GB myself.


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yeah, I think these new E-die ICs are compliant enough... was thinking the same bump to 64GB myself.


I almost want to go as far as trying out 8x16GB DDR4 dbl-sided E-Die. But do I really _NEED_ 128GB of RAM?


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> But do I really _NEED_ 128GB of RAM?


Hello

Not without ECC.


----------



## aerotracks

XTU with open window, 5G only slightly missed









http://abload.de/image.php?img=20160117-161029kss3r.png


----------



## michael-ocn

doh! i thought it was looking good for x44core and x40cache and then 'bring on the night' was horribly interrupted with a very loud 'quack quack quack'...




hopefully just a few more millivolts will do the trick


----------



## pillowsack

Hey guys, I just went out and bought a 5820K and 4x4GB Crucial Ballistics Sport 2400 ram. It's on a gigabyte GA-99X-UD3P mobo.

With liquid cooling(temps below 70C), what is the MAX voltage you would recommend? It's balls to the wall stable right now 1.3vcore and 4.6GHZ, which is groovy. I'm just wondering if 1.35vcore would be pushing it. This motherboard only has a 6 power phase CPU set up.

I paid $500~ at microcenter









Also, when it comes to DDR4 overclocking, stock volts is 1.2v. Is 1.3-1.35v safe for the ram?

Thanks guys


----------



## matty50racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pillowsack*
> 
> Hey guys, I just went out and bought a 5820K and 4x4GB Crucial Ballistics Sport 2400 ram. It's on a gigabyte GA-99X-UD3P mobo.
> 
> With liquid cooling(temps below 70C), what is the MAX voltage you would recommend? It's balls to the wall stable right now 1.3vcore and 4.6GHZ, which is groovy. I'm just wondering if 1.35vcore would be pushing it. This motherboard only has a 6 power phase CPU set up.
> 
> I paid $500~ at microcenter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, when it comes to DDR4 overclocking, stock volts is 1.2v. Is 1.3-1.35v safe for the ram?
> 
> Thanks guys


I just bought the same exact combination today









I went to microcenter to replace my failing z87 and came home with this. It sounds like you had a bit better luck than me, I have 4.5 stable so far, 4.6 looks like it's going to be a stretch. I had the same question about max v-core. I have never been afraid to run 4770k/3770k CPUs up to 1.4v daily and 1.5v benching but this is my first "big" Intel. I really wanted 4.6 to be stable coming from a 4770k that was 24/7 stable at 4.8 and benched at 5.0.


----------



## pillowsack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matty50racer*
> 
> I just bought the same exact combination today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I went to microcenter to replace my failing z87 and came home with this. It sounds like you had a bit better luck than me, I have 4.5 stable so far, 4.6 looks like it's going to be a stretch. I had the same question about max v-core. I have never been afraid to run 4770k/3770k CPUs up to 1.4v daily and 1.5v benching but this is my first "big" Intel. I really wanted 4.6 to be stable coming from a 4770k that was 24/7 stable at 4.8 and benched at 5.0.


Have you raised your vrin and system agent at all? I bumped my SA .05V and put my vrin at 1.95


----------



## matty50racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pillowsack*
> 
> Have you raised your vrin and system agent at all? I bumped my SA .05V and put my vrin at 1.95


I have tried 1.9 and 1.95 for vrin, good call on the system agent my 4770k needed a bump to +.100 to get over 4.6ghz. I will try that tomorrow. I also have the cache at 3.5 1.15v. I haven't tried fine tuning it but even 4.0 seems unobtainable without crazy voltage. I tried up to 1.25v on the nb.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matty50racer*
> 
> I have tried 1.9 and 1.95 for vrin, good call on the system agent my 4770k needed a bump to +.100 to get over 4.6ghz. I will try that tomorrow. I also have the cache at 3.5 1.15v. I haven't tried fine tuning it but even 4.0 seems unobtainable without crazy voltage. I tried up to 1.25v on the nb.


If you have the GA-99X-UD3P there should be a oc mode switch that enables extra pins to be able to overclock the cache frequency.


----------



## matty50racer

I do, I was just reading about setting those voltages. Lots of stuff to tweak on x99, and I haven't even started trying to overclock the ddr4.

Looks like haswell-e is going to be fun


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> doh! i thought it was looking good for x44core and x40cache and then 'bring on the night' was horribly interrupted with a very loud 'quack quack quack'...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hopefully just a few more millivolts will do the trick


x44core x40cache passed the Dying Light stress test


----------



## pillowsack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> If you have the GA-99X-UD3P there should be a oc mode switch that enables extra pins to be able to overclock the cache frequency.


Oh wow, thank you.

I got my cache to 3.8ghz with 1.2v.

My ram just doesn't seem to like to overclock, but the latency like to go REAL low...

Stock was 16-16-16 2T 2400, now it's 10-12-12 1T 2400.

It doesn't post at 2600 which is strange, mostly every one says this kit will do 2800 and above with 1.35v...

Does that switch help out ram too?


----------



## BotSkill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> I think I'm going to sell my dom plats and go for 2 kits of 4x8GB samsung single side e-dies.. Could make for some nice high density X99 RAM.
> 
> The 5820K rig with R 5 E, and the Gskill Ripjaw V 3200 C14 4x8GB single-side e-die is running great. C14 XMP no problems at 1.35V.
> 
> Will post some screenies once I finish a round of stability testing at stock rated XMP, and push for my usual stability under GSAT, with tighter timings or lower voltage.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yeah, I think these new E-die ICs are compliant enough... was thinking the same bump to 64GB myself.


If I'm not mistaken, those 3200c14 kit's are b-die not e-die. Keep posting screenshots too quys with info on settings (latencies, voltages) and speeds you achieve with them. I'm really thinking about getting one of those kits as well.


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pillowsack*
> 
> Oh wow, thank you.
> 
> I got my cache to 3.8ghz with 1.2v.
> 
> My ram just doesn't seem to like to overclock, but the latency like to go REAL low...
> 
> Stock was 16-16-16 2T 2400, now it's 10-12-12 1T 2400.
> 
> It doesn't post at 2600 which is strange, mostly every one says this kit will do 2800 and above with 1.35v...
> 
> Does that switch help out ram too?


I can't get my ram to run with higher clocks either and i just don't know enuf about memory timings to make the most of what i do have at 2400?

10-12-12-1T, that's looks pretty tight, what do you get for an aida memtest score with that? This is what i get with x44core x37cache and memory at 2400 + 13.13.13.32.1T.



I'll upload results with x40 on cache later.


----------



## pillowsack

Here's an AIDA thing for my memory



I still haven't flipped that OC switch yet, so i'm gonna go for it now.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pillowsack*
> 
> Here's an AIDA thing for my memory
> 
> 
> 
> I still haven't flipped that OC switch yet, so i'm gonna go for it now.


Here is a piece form sin's review on the soc champion. Should give you better understanding on the VL voltages
Quote:


> If you switch the socket selector from LGA2011 to LGA2083, extra voltages will appear under the voltage menu. VL4, VL5, and VL6 will control the other VLs, so you only really need to set those. Increasing their values to 1.4-1.5v each will help increase uncore overclocking and decrease the amount of needed VCCSA for higher memory clocks. It depends on the CPU, but VL6 is pretty important.
> 
> Try setting it to 1.4v, and then increasing it slowly towards 1.45v. You might be able to boot at 1.45v, but not at 1.47v. However, in Windows (with the latest GTL) you should be able to get a few extra millivolts into VL6 after booting. VCCSA of around +0.5v is usually required for 32x memory divider to work.
> 
> Many boards increase this on auto without your knowledge, but when VLs are increased, you will only need about +0.2-+0.3v to attain the same levels of memory overclocking. Uncore is the biggest gain from the socket. Make sure to also set the normal ring voltage as well since it is separate from the VLs.


http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/7055/gigabyte-x99-soc-champion-intel-motherboard-review/index4.html

I like to add in about VL's, start at 1.4v VL6 and see how far you can get the cache frequency, once it wont go any higher try more VL6, it will usually hang at the end of the bios splash screen if you dont have enough.


----------



## pillowsack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Here is a piece form sin's review on the soc champion. Should give you better understanding on the VL voltages
> http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/7055/gigabyte-x99-soc-champion-intel-motherboard-review/index4.html
> 
> I like to add in about VL's, start at 1.4v VL6 and see how far you can get the cache frequency, once it wont go any higher try more VL6, it will usually hang at the end of the bios splash screen if you dont have enough.


I thank you dearly!!! I've been messing with other voltages. I had NO idea that VL4 5 and 6 where there.

I'm working on this overclock, albeit 4AM and I should go to sleep.



Cache at 4.2ghz made quite an improvement. I wonder if pushing for higher ram speeds would work now. People say they get cas 12 @ 2800 with this kit. I'm pretty happy with what it is now, I haven't tried to tighten the timings anymore.









Thank you again though, I had no clue. Rep for you man

Next questions:
What is a safe system agent voltage? I notice on that guide they say .5v+ helps with 3200 ram overclocks. Would .3v+ be ok for a 24/7 overclock?


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> XTU with open window, 5G only slightly missed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://abload.de/image.php?img=20160117-161029kss3r.png


A new cpu or the one you sold on the bot? :O


----------



## Associated

Quote:


> What is a safe system agent voltage? I notice on that guide they say .5v+ helps with 3200 ram overclocks. Would .3v+ be ok for a 24/7 overclock?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Safe voltages are highly opinionative, so I will give you my personal recommendation, based on how I've pushed my platform through the paces, myself:
> VCCIN: 2.00V, LLC: Level 6/9 or <85%, Vcore: 1.25V, Vring: 1.25V, VCCSA: 1.10V (depends on system config; shouldn't need more than 1.05V), VDIMM: 1.40V (could be lower depending on the type of kit).
> 
> 
> Spoiler: A little more detail...
> 
> 
> 
> VCCIN: you want to keep this below 2.00V, I use 1.95V myself. Remember to disable "SVID support" to prevent any issues whilst tuning. Some people have needed more than 2.00V, exceed at your own peril.
> 
> LLC: this might have different values depending on what mobo you use, I wouldn't use values higher than 85% (or level 6 out of 9) on this platform.
> 
> Vcore: highly subjective, I keep this below 1.25V but also base this on how much of a "jump" in Vcore I need to hit each multiplier. E.g. 43x takes 1.22V, 44x takes 1.25V, 45x takes 1.31V, I would stick with 44x as 45x takes twice the jump. Also temperatures permitting, I like to keep my core temps below 75C, other people base it on package temps (I prefer package to stay below 78C). Always make sure your temps allow you to increase Vcore; if you're hitting high temps, that's the cue to stop increasing Vcore.
> 
> Vring (cache): Personally, keep this between 1.20V~1.25V, I use 1.25V as my limit. Monitoring degradation of this is difficult as there are no "cache temps" to be inspected, rather you just have to form an opinion from the core temps and package temps (where the 1:1 thing comes into play). I've had my cores up to 80C and my cache is still as good as day one, but no one really knows how much stress the cache can take before deteriorating.
> 
> VCCSA: usually scaling starts slowing down after 1.05V or so, I don't like taking this over 1.10V. I can't really give a safe voltage recommendation for this one because it's very system dependent. I've never needed to go higher than 1.05V myself, problem with VCCSA is that it doesn't follow a linear trend. Increasing this, doesn't necessarily mean stability will increase. You should just try trial and error to find the right voltage for your rig.
> 
> VDIMM: RAM voltage depends on what ICs and if your kit is SS or DS. Samsung ICs usually scale fine up to 1.40V, Hynix ICs to 1.45V. I prefer keeping my kit below 1.40V for 24/7 use. Training voltage (voltage during POST) should be a little higher than eventual voltage (after POST), usually 20mV ~ 50mV. RAM OCing is more advanced however; and unless you just want to show off some high numbers, you're usually best at keeping this at 2400MHz for general usage.
> 
> 
> 
> I've had VCCIN at 1.98V for several months, no issues. I've never bothered to go higher than 1.25V of Vcore, mainly due to my AIO performance limiting me; with custom cooling you may be able to go higher. With Vcore, remember the "voltage steps" between each multi, that's a far better way to judge how much to push. Also Haswell-E hits a voltage wall around 4.5~4.7GHz depending on how good your chip is, at that point you will end up needing quite a relatively big jump in Vcore to reach stability. Vring has always been 1.25V for me, no degradation from day one (six months ago). VCCSA has gone up to 1.13V in the past for a few months, no damage from what I can see. VDIMM at 1.40V for nearly a month, system was stable during that time. Jpm has also played with high VDIMM for 24/7 use and hasn't had any issues.
> 
> _Also: buy the Intel Tuning Plan_. Never hurts to have a little reassurance. The likelyhood of destroying anything apart from the CPU is pretty low unless you're modifying VDIMM or not keeping the VRM temperatures below 80C. Remember: *overclocking always comes with a risk*. But that risk is small if you are sensible.


----------



## Kimir

Just read the couple of pages from this weekend, about the micro code thingy, what about linux? Can I check what the rev. it is in there, because, cool, windows has it updated so the bios doesn't need it updated, so it's said. But what about linux, if it's not updated in the OS there, it use the UEFI one right?
Silly excuse to say windows update the microcode so the uefi doesn't need to have it updated...


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Just read the couple of pages from this weekend, about the micro code thingy, what about linux? Can I check what the rev. it is in there, because, cool, windows has it updated so the bios doesn't need it updated, so it's said. But what about linux, if it's not updated in the OS there, it use the UEFI one right?
> Silly excuse to say windows update the microcode so the uefi doesn't need to have it updated...


Linux also have microcode update too last time I checked...which is many many many years ago (yes they still does, I checked it up just now). If there is BIOS boot up issue or system initialization issue which microcode update can fix it, then you will need microcode update in the BIOS, otherwise OS microcode update is sufficient enough.


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Linux also have microcode update too last time I checked...which is many many many years ago (yes they still does, I checked it up just now). If there is BIOS boot up issue or system initialization issue which microcode update can fix it, then you will need microcode update in the BIOS, otherwise OS microcode update is sufficient enough.


Roger that. Well I'll check when I get home then.

@Jpmboy if you can check it too: "dmesg | grep microcode"


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Roger that. Well I'll check when I get home then.
> 
> @Jpmboy if you can check it too: "dmesg | grep microcode"


gonna have to plug in the mint drive for that...


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> gonna have to plug in the mint drive for that...


No hurry








this is what I get here.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> No hurry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is what I get here.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


So I'm sure mine will show the same... HEY, where did you get the screen overlay for temps etrc?








(I'm liking Mint too)


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> So I'm sure mine will show the same... HEY, where did you get the screen overlay for temps etrc?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I'm liking Mint too)


I'm on the 1902 right now.

I'm checking on my windows install what I see there;
w7


w8.1


w10


that overlay is grellm with a non-stock theme. I'm more into linux those day, so I'm looking into those kind of stuff... I'm missing some TurboV, afterburner and the like tho. When I look on support page for the R5E on Asus website and look at "other OS", it makes me sad. :'(

ps: don't update to mint 17.3 rosa, especially if using app that such as teamviewer, dropbox and keepassX that put an icon in tray section. With the new version, there is a "support for indicators" that screw thing up... I'm tempted to start clean and re-do my ssd just for that. I have a spare ssd so I might try Archlinux someday too (stressapptest working on that too).


----------



## pillowsack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pillowsack*




Brought my timings down to 10-11-11-30 1T


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Linux also have microcode update too last time I checked...which is many many many years ago (yes they still does, I checked it up just now). If there is BIOS boot up issue or system initialization issue which microcode update can fix it, then you will need microcode update in the BIOS, otherwise OS microcode update is sufficient enough.


[email protected] ~ $ dmesg | grep microcode
[ 4.701081] microcode: CPU0 sig=0x306f2, pf=0x4, revision=0x2d
[ 4.701087] microcode: CPU1 sig=0x306f2, pf=0x4, revision=0x2d
[ 4.701093] microcode: CPU2 sig=0x306f2, pf=0x4, revision=0x2d
[ 4.701100] microcode: CPU3 sig=0x306f2, pf=0x4, revision=0x2d
[ 4.701105] microcode: CPU4 sig=0x306f2, pf=0x4, revision=0x2d
[ 4.701111] microcode: CPU5 sig=0x306f2, pf=0x4, revision=0x2d
[ 4.701116] microcode: CPU6 sig=0x306f2, pf=0x4, revision=0x2d
[ 4.701121] microcode: CPU7 sig=0x306f2, pf=0x4, revision=0x2d
[ 4.701126] microcode: CPU8 sig=0x306f2, pf=0x4, revision=0x2d
[ 4.701131] microcode: CPU9 sig=0x306f2, pf=0x4, revision=0x2d
[ 4.701136] microcode: CPU10 sig=0x306f2, pf=0x4, revision=0x2d
[ 4.701141] microcode: CPU11 sig=0x306f2, pf=0x4, revision=0x2d
[ 4.701175] microcode: Microcode Update Driver: v2.00 , Peter Oruba


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> I'm on the 1902 right now.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm checking on my windows install what I see there;
> w7
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> w8.1
> 
> 
> w10
> 
> 
> that overlay is grellm with a non-stock theme. I'm more into linux those day, so I'm looking into those kind of stuff... I'm missing some TurboV, afterburner and the like tho. When I look on support page for the R5E on Asus website and look at "other OS", it makes me sad. :'(
> 
> 
> 
> ps: don't update to mint 17.3 rosa, especially if using app that such as teamviewer, dropbox and keepassX that put an icon in tray section. With the new version, there is a "support for indicators" that screw thing up... I'm tempted to start clean and re-do my ssd just for that. I have a spare ssd so I might try Archlinux someday too (stressapptest working on that too).


thanks for the heads-up. +1
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pillowsack*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brought my timings down to 10-11-11-30 1T


Nice - tighten up tRTP and tFAW and bandwidth will be even higher.


----------



## michael-ocn

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> I can't get my ram to run with higher clocks either and i just don't know enuf about memory timings to make the most of what i do have at 2400?
> 
> 10-12-12-1T, that's looks pretty tight, what do you get for an aida memtest score with that? This is what i get with x44core x37cache and memory at 2400 + 13.13.13.32.1T.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll upload results with x40 on cache later.






Here's one with x44core, x40cache, [email protected] with 12.12.12.30.1T timings. I have to do more testing but it passed 6 hrs of gsat so far. I think vCache at 1.1 has stabilized the x40 cache multiplier, I'm using a + 0.200 offset in the bios to get it there. CL12 was reachable after upping the dram voltage: 1.25v in the bios --> 1.275 on dimm ab and 1.262 on dimm cd.



I still want to tune the timings more. edit: CL11 with the current voltage fails horribly, doesn't even post


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> gonna have to plug in the mint drive for that...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No hurry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is what I get here.
Click to expand...

You can download linux microcode update at intel download center website. There's probably instruction on how to install too. Then again, if it ain't broke, don't fix it.


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> You can download linux microcode update at intel download center website. There's probably instruction on how to install too. Then again, if it ain't broke, don't fix it.


there isn't any on intel for the x99 plateform. I did check with Synaptic Package Manager as well, same thing, no update.
Not that I care, but funny to see all my win with different ver.


----------



## Creator

I managed to get 3000 mhz on the memory running stable on the 125 strap. Does anyone know if it's better to run 2666 on the 100 strap, or 3000 on the 125 strap?


----------



## Cyb3r

creator personally i went for pushing the 100strap but i'm lucky enough to run 3200mhz @ 100strap with tight timings i might try to push for 1t one off these days i honestly haven't had too much time to play with oc'ing since i've been catching up after a month of not having a main pc and a spare laptop can only do that much for ya XD

but the difference after 2666mhz does fall onto the lower end


----------



## pillowsack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pillowsack*




I got the ram to DDR3 2800, although I have the timings at 15-15-15 to test. I'm gonna see if I can't drop those some. If I can't get the latency to go as low as 2400, i'm just gonna go back to 2400









Also what're you guys saying about the straps? Is it faster to just have it on the 100 strap?

EDIT:

So far looking good at 13-13-13-34. This is some great $85 DDR4







Too bad it won't boot at 3000 though


----------



## Jpmboy

be sure to test stability before uncorking the champagne.


----------



## pillowsack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> be sure to test stability before uncorking the champagne.


Haha, will do. I just want to see when it decides not to boot into windows









I did go from 13-13-13-1T to this though:



EDIT:

Didn't want none of that cas 11 noise, didn't boot anything to do with 11! 11-12-12 was a no go









I tightened up the other timings though, like earlier mentioned in the thread. It all seems well.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pillowsack*
> 
> Haha, will do. I just want to see when it decides not to boot into windows
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did go from 13-13-13-1T to this though:
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> Didn't want none of that cas 11 noise, didn't boot anything to do with 11! 11-12-12 was a no go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tightened up the other timings though, like earlier mentioned in the thread. It all seems well.


try tighten some 2nd timings, like tRTP and tFAW which can improve bandwidth as much. should be able to do [email protected] and Faw at no less than 4x rtp. This wil cost some voltage tho. 25-50mV.


----------



## pillowsack

aida kept taking a dump on me at 12-12-12-30, so I ended up with 12-13-12-34 and things seem pretty stable(atleast for the 55 minutes I ran it)



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> try tighten some 2nd timings, like tRTP and tFAW which can improve bandwidth as much. should be able to do [email protected] and Faw at no less than 4x rtp. This wil cost some voltage tho. 25-50mV.


If my ram is at 1.35V is there anymore room to raise it? I haven't been able to find anything on google wise, but i'd kill to push it to 1.4v 24/7 and not worry about it.


----------



## Kimir

Yep, 1.4v is fine.


----------



## Jpmboy

^^ This
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pillowsack*
> 
> aida kept taking a dump on me at 12-12-12-30, so I ended up with 12-13-12-34 and things seem pretty stable(atleast for the 55 minutes I ran it)
> 
> 
> If my ram is at 1.35V is there anymore room to raise it? I haven't been able to find anything on google wise, but i'd kill to push it to 1.4v 24/7 and not worry about it.



I was running 1.45V on 8 sticks for like 6 months... until these E-die sticks showed up.








one thing - AID64 will take overnight (or longer) to find memory instability. Download a copy of HCI memtest and run it according to the author's instructions.


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BotSkill*
> 
> If I'm not mistaken, those 3200c14 kit's are b-die not e-die. Keep posting screenshots too quys with info on settings (latencies, voltages) and speeds you achieve with them. I'm really thinking about getting one of those kits as well.


You are correct. Let's just say I haven't had my morning coffee yet those few posts









There is however E-Die which is maybe the right thing JPM was referring to.

But I'm running B-Dies which are the higher density stuff. E-Die is the stuff that scales to crazy frequencies.


----------



## pillowsack

So do you guys think, since i'm new to the x99 scene, that these Ballistix could take 1.45v for more than a couple years? That'd be pretty cool. I bet 1.45V could push them to 3000.


----------



## lilchronic

Those crucial micron chips don't like a lot of volts. I have a kit that doesn't take more than 1.4v.


----------



## pillowsack

Bahhh, I guess I won't even try then. I'm pretty happy with them at 2800 12cl

What do you guys see as a standard cache overclock? I have mine at 4.2ghz, what's common and safe for 24/7?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pillowsack*
> 
> Bahhh, I guess I won't even try then. I'm pretty happy with them at 2800 12cl
> 
> What do you guys see as a standard cache overclock? I have mine at 4.2ghz, what's common and safe for 24/7?


For cache voltage i would say 1.25v max safe. cahe seems to be the weak link on these cpu's while the core seems to be able to handle more before signs of degradation show.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> You can download linux microcode update at intel download center website. There's probably instruction on how to install too. Then again, if it ain't broke, don't fix it.
> 
> 
> 
> there isn't any on intel for the x99 plateform. I did check with Synaptic Package Manager as well, same thing, no update.
> Not that I care, but funny to see all my win with different ver.
Click to expand...

I actually referring to this:-
https://downloadcenter.intel.com/download/25512/Linux-Processor-Microcode-Data-File


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> I actually referring to this:-
> https://downloadcenter.intel.com/download/25512/Linux-Processor-Microcode-Data-File


I know and that's what I mention in my first sentence, there is nothing for x99 there.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> I actually referring to this:-
> https://downloadcenter.intel.com/download/25512/Linux-Processor-Microcode-Data-File
> 
> 
> 
> I know and that's what I mention in my first sentence, there is nothing for x99 there.
Click to expand...

It is compressed file which contain micrcocode update for 5820k/5930k/5960x CPUID 306F2 revision 36.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> You are correct. Let's just say I haven't had my morning coffee yet those few posts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is however E-Die which is maybe the right thing JPM was referring to.
> 
> But I'm running B-Dies which are the higher density stuff. E-Die is the stuff that scales to crazy frequencies.


Not so cheap to purchase from New Egg here. Comes to £253 with shipping. That's $362.


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> It is compressed file which contain micrcocode update for 5820k/5930k/5960x CPUID 306F2 revision 36.


None of those are in the "This download is valid for the product(s) listed below." how did you check they are actually in there?


----------



## Associated

Does anybody have experience with G.Skill RipJaws V (DDR4-3200 DIMM CL16, Model: F4-3200C16Q-16GVKB)? So that I have an idea what can be achieved...


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Associated*
> 
> Does anybody have experience with G.Skill RipJaws V (DDR4-3200 DIMM CL16, Model: F4-3200C16Q-16GVKB)? So that I have an idea what can be achieved...


the cl16 are old bin, they are not plug & play like the c14 are.


----------



## Associated

What does that mean?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Associated*
> 
> What does that mean?


It means in short you will have more difficulty finding stability with them on X99.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> It is compressed file which contain micrcocode update for 5820k/5930k/5960x CPUID 306F2 revision 36.
> 
> 
> 
> None of those are in the "This download is valid for the product(s) listed below." how did you check they are actually in there?
Click to expand...

Now I can see why you said that earlier.







Microcode update from Intel usually always have all microcode update for all CPU even including the old ones. Also I decompress the file using a 3rd party tool to see whether microcode for x99 CPU available or not.

Actually this what it's look like in the file if you open the downloaded file directly using text editor.




Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I know how many people feels about 3rd party apps but I'll just share the app here just in case anyone want a copy. Download if you want to use, don't if you don't want. This tool "decompress" the microcode update file downloaded from Intel to individual files for each microcodes. Useful if you want to put it in BIOS (mod).
https://drive.google.com/folderview?id=0B_32SYawOggYMERYaVB5c0swVDg&usp=sharing


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> It means in short you will have more difficulty finding stability with them on X99.


can you elaborate this please?


----------



## Associated

Any particular reason why Cache idles at 1.6GHz when at 4GHz and 1.2GHz when at stock (3.3GHz)? My point being, how can I get ti to idle at 1.2GHz when overclocked...


----------



## GRABibus

If you overclock, you can't get 1.2GHz at idle.
To get "Dead idle" at 1.2GHz, you have to enable C-states and EIST and put all BIOS parameters at AUTO.
You also have to put 5% at minimal state and maximal state for the CPU in power supply options in Windows


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Not to you. If the difficulties that can potentially come with purchasing a memory kit that has no QVL for the platform you are using escape you at this point considering the time you've spent here - then there's little chance anyone can make it clearer for you.


LOL


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Associated*
> 
> Any particular reason why Cache idles at 1.6GHz when at 4GHz and 1.2GHz when at stock (3.3GHz)? My point being, how can I get ti to idle at 1.2GHz when overclocked...


Hello

Cache speed has to be at least 1/2 the memory speed.


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Now I can see why you said that earlier.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Microcode update from Intel usually always have all microcode update for all CPU even including the old ones. Also I decompress the file using a 3rd party tool to see whether microcode for x99 CPU available or not.
> 
> Actually this what it's look like in the file if you open the downloaded file directly using text editor.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I know how many people feels about 3rd party apps but I'll just share the app here just in case anyone want a copy. Download if you want to use, don't if you don't want. This tool "decompress" the microcode update file downloaded from Intel to individual files for each microcodes. Useful if you want to put it in BIOS (mod).
> https://drive.google.com/folderview?id=0B_32SYawOggYMERYaVB5c0swVDg&usp=sharing


thanks, I'm gonna give it a try then.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> You are correct. Let's just say I haven't had my morning coffee yet those few posts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is however E-Die which is maybe the right thing JPM was referring to.
> 
> But I'm running B-Dies which are the higher density stuff. E-Die is the stuff that scales to crazy frequencies.


erp - sorry. I kept referring to E-die as the 4x8GB sticks I got hold of... they are actually B-die NOT e-die.









http://www.overclock.net/t/1268061/ocn-ram-addict-club-gallery/7220_20#post_24781860


----------



## JunkaDK

Random post from me..

I like my system cool











After the Arctic silver paste has been on for 10 days CPU temps have dropped 4-5 degrees under full load









Idle at 28-29c with 600 RPM on the CPU fans.


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JunkaDK*
> 
> Random post from me..
> 
> I like my system cool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After the Arctic silver paste has been on for 10 days CPU temps have dropped 4-5 degrees under full load
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Idle at 28-29c with 600 RPM on the CPU fans.


Arctic Silver has a curing period before it reaches optimum thermal performance.


----------



## JunkaDK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moorhen2*
> 
> Arctic Silver has a curing period before it reaches optimum thermal performance.


I know







Im just pleased to see the result of the curing period.. very nice temp drop imo


----------



## Associated

4.2GHz CPU, 4GHz Cache, 3200MHz memory at 1.35V, anything anyone would change?


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Now I can see why you said that earlier.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Microcode update from Intel usually always have all microcode update for all CPU even including the old ones. Also I decompress the file using a 3rd party tool to see whether microcode for x99 CPU available or not.
> 
> Actually this what it's look like in the file if you open the downloaded file directly using text editor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I know how many people feels about 3rd party apps but I'll just share the app here just in case anyone want a copy. Download if you want to use, don't if you don't want. This tool "decompress" the microcode update file downloaded from Intel to individual files for each microcodes. Useful if you want to put it in BIOS (mod).
> https://drive.google.com/folderview?id=0B_32SYawOggYMERYaVB5c0swVDg&usp=sharing





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> [email protected] ~ $ dmesg | grep microcode
> [ 4.701081] microcode: CPU0 sig=0x306f2, pf=0x4, revision=0x2d
> [ 4.701087] microcode: CPU1 sig=0x306f2, pf=0x4, revision=0x2d
> [ 4.701093] microcode: CPU2 sig=0x306f2, pf=0x4, revision=0x2d
> [ 4.701100] microcode: CPU3 sig=0x306f2, pf=0x4, revision=0x2d
> [ 4.701105] microcode: CPU4 sig=0x306f2, pf=0x4, revision=0x2d
> [ 4.701111] microcode: CPU5 sig=0x306f2, pf=0x4, revision=0x2d
> [ 4.701116] microcode: CPU6 sig=0x306f2, pf=0x4, revision=0x2d
> [ 4.701121] microcode: CPU7 sig=0x306f2, pf=0x4, revision=0x2d
> [ 4.701126] microcode: CPU8 sig=0x306f2, pf=0x4, revision=0x2d
> [ 4.701131] microcode: CPU9 sig=0x306f2, pf=0x4, revision=0x2d
> [ 4.701136] microcode: CPU10 sig=0x306f2, pf=0x4, revision=0x2d
> [ 4.701141] microcode: CPU11 sig=0x306f2, pf=0x4, revision=0x2d
> [ 4.701175] microcode: Microcode Update Driver: v2.00 , Peter Oruba






I tried to use this patch. After putting /etc/firmware/microcode.dat there, I'm still getting "microcode: CPU1 sig=0x306f2, pf=0x4, revision=0x2d" for the dmesg output. I also tried putting the tarball file itself in /etc/firmware with the same result. I didn't see anything in the syslog about the microcode being patched. What should I be looking for to verify it took?

edit: i'll have to try this? https://sites.google.com/site/easylinuxtipsproject/microcode


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> If you overclock, you can't get 1.2GHz at idle.
> To get "Dead idle" at 1.2GHz, you have to enable C-states and EIST and put all BIOS parameters at AUTO.
> You also have to put 5% at minimal state and maximal state for the CPU in power supply options in Windows


You only need Speedstep and 0% minimum processor state (5% is snake oil) enabled to drop to 1.2GHz. I.e. C1E states and 0% CPU min util. Any C-States beyond C1E provide negligible power savings at idle.


----------



## Associated

You are talking about this setting?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Associated*
> 
> 
> 
> 4.2GHz CPU, 4GHz Cache, 3200MHz memory at 1.35V, anything anyone would change?


Beside the awesome Oc there. can you tell me how you get all those Gadget on Win10 ?


----------



## Associated

http://winaero.com/blog/desktop-gadgets-and-sidebar-for-windows-10/

Under first photo are download links....

Sorry for offtopic.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> You only need Speedstep and 0% minimum processor state (5% is snake oil) enabled to drop to 1.2GHz. I.e. C1E states and 0% CPU min util. Any C-States beyond C1E provide negligible power savings at idle.


Hello

The question was in reference to the cache speed not the CPU speed. As I wrote earlier the minimum cache speed is 1600MHz if the memory is at 3200MHz. It is a hardware requirement of the CPU architecture.


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Beside the awesome Oc there. can you tell me how you get all those Gadget on Win10 ?


http://gadgetsrevived.com/download-sidebar/


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> http://gadgetsrevived.com/download-sidebar/


Thanks +rep

but i need the old cpu gadget that one in the picture


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Thanks +rep
> 
> but i need the old cpu gadget that one in the picture


sry, idk, i just use the clock and calendar


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> sry, idk, i just use the clock and calendar


Got it. An dude send it


----------



## JunkaDK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Got it. An dude send it


Hey man.. You gotta share stuff like that


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JunkaDK*
> 
> Hey man.. You gotta share stuff like that


The only thing we miss from win7 back now







Thx +rep


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Now I can see why you said that earlier.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Microcode update from Intel usually always have all microcode update for all CPU even including the old ones. Also I decompress the file using a 3rd party tool to see whether microcode for x99 CPU available or not.
> 
> Actually this what it's look like in the file if you open the downloaded file directly using text editor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I know how many people feels about 3rd party apps but I'll just share the app here just in case anyone want a copy. Download if you want to use, don't if you don't want. This tool "decompress" the microcode update file downloaded from Intel to individual files for each microcodes. Useful if you want to put it in BIOS (mod).
> https://drive.google.com/folderview?id=0B_32SYawOggYMERYaVB5c0swVDg&usp=sharing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> [email protected] ~ $ dmesg | grep microcode
> [ 4.701081] microcode: CPU0 sig=0x306f2, pf=0x4, revision=0x2d
> [ 4.701087] microcode: CPU1 sig=0x306f2, pf=0x4, revision=0x2d
> [ 4.701093] microcode: CPU2 sig=0x306f2, pf=0x4, revision=0x2d
> [ 4.701100] microcode: CPU3 sig=0x306f2, pf=0x4, revision=0x2d
> [ 4.701105] microcode: CPU4 sig=0x306f2, pf=0x4, revision=0x2d
> [ 4.701111] microcode: CPU5 sig=0x306f2, pf=0x4, revision=0x2d
> [ 4.701116] microcode: CPU6 sig=0x306f2, pf=0x4, revision=0x2d
> [ 4.701121] microcode: CPU7 sig=0x306f2, pf=0x4, revision=0x2d
> [ 4.701126] microcode: CPU8 sig=0x306f2, pf=0x4, revision=0x2d
> [ 4.701131] microcode: CPU9 sig=0x306f2, pf=0x4, revision=0x2d
> [ 4.701136] microcode: CPU10 sig=0x306f2, pf=0x4, revision=0x2d
> [ 4.701141] microcode: CPU11 sig=0x306f2, pf=0x4, revision=0x2d
> [ 4.701175] microcode: Microcode Update Driver: v2.00 , Peter Oruba
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried to use this patch. After putting /etc/firmware/microcode.dat there, I'm still getting "microcode: CPU1 sig=0x306f2, pf=0x4, revision=0x2d" for the dmesg output. I also tried putting the tarball file itself in /etc/firmware with the same result. I didn't see anything in the syslog about the microcode being patched. What should I be looking for to verify it took?
> 
> edit: *i'll have to try this?* https://sites.google.com/site/easylinuxtipsproject/microcode
Click to expand...

Yes, you'll need that two packages apparently.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Hate the new adds on OCN. Everything is white and bright. lol

Anyways. What do you guys use for your daily overclock?

I dunno if i should go for 4000, 4500 or go max with 4700.


----------



## MR-e

I had my 5820K in between at 4.3ghz cpu 1.2v adaptive, 4.0ghz cache 1.2v, 3200mhz ram 1.38v, 1.9v input, .965 vcca. Was a good all rounder setup, until I sold it


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> Hate the new adds on OCN. Everything is white and bright. lol
> *
> Anyways. What do you guys use for your daily overclock?*
> 
> I dunno if i should go for 4000, 4500 or go max with 4700.


The UEFI



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Sorry it's one of those days


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> 
> I tried to use this patch. After putting /etc/firmware/microcode.dat there, I'm still getting "microcode: CPU1 sig=0x306f2, pf=0x4, revision=0x2d" for the dmesg output. I also tried putting the tarball file itself in /etc/firmware with the same result. I didn't see anything in the syslog about the microcode being patched. What should I be looking for to verify it took?
> 
> edit: i'll have to try this? https://sites.google.com/site/easylinuxtipsproject/microcode


I already tried what you put in your edit before looking at intel website, didn't update anything here.
I tried with the intel one, manually doing what's written in here, I haven't restarted but nothing have changed and I couldn't get "modprobe cpuid && iucode_tool -tb -lS /tmp/micro" to work on mint (unknown microcode format).


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> Anyways. What do you guys use for your daily overclock?


It's all in the signature baby.









Mine was an early batch, you should be able to push yours' further.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> The UEFI
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry it's one of those days


LOL!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> It's all in the signature baby.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mine was an early batch, you should be able to push yours' further.


Mine is okay, not the best. I can`t for the life of me find out why it will give me a rebbot/watchdogs/Whea error.

I have increased VCCIN with 30mv, cache with 25mv, core with 25mv, and still.. :O


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> Mine is okay, not the best. I can`t for the life of me find out why it will give me a rebbot/watchdogs/Whea error.
> 
> I have increased VCCIN with 30mv, cache with 25mv, core with 25mv, and still.. :O


4.0GHz with 1.04V is quite ambitious to be honest. That BSoD usually indicates problems with Vcore or VCCIN. I don't like to push VCCIN higher than 2V personally. How are your temperatures at 1.037V?

*Cache instability usually results in a sudden freeze/lockup of the OS, but BSoDs aren't entirely out of the question (just rare).


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> 4.0GHz with 1.037V is quite ambitious to be honest. That BSoD usually indicates problems with Vcore or VCCIN. I don't like to push VCCIN higher than 2V personally. How are your temperatures at 1.037V?


Hey! That is lately with all my overclocks. A month ago i could fold 36 hrs on it without a issue.

Temps when gaming is 45¤C on package. When folding NACL it`s around 50.ish¤C on the package. So the temp is not an issue at all.
The VCCIN is stock, 1.800. Same goes with cache. 3000mhz at 0.875V or so i believe.









EDIT: Another weird thing with my BCLK.

When i`m folding my core speed is just at 4000mhz. When gaming it can suddenly bump up to 4019. Isen`t that quite high for a ``random`` BCLK jump?


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Not so cheap to purchase from New Egg here. Comes to £253 with shipping. That's $362.


Digging old post after I looked at the price they are listed for over here. It's no so bad, at least the egg ship to uk.
Over here it's 413€ and 400€, shipping excluded. Oh and the first link was showing 7-15 days delay yesterday... now more than 15 days, wee!


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> Hey! That is lately with all my overclocks. A month ago i could fold 36 hrs on it without a issue. The VCCIN is stock, 1.800. Same goes with cache. 3000mhz at 0.875V or so i believe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Another weird thing with my BCLK.


Hmm, does the same issue occur when you overcompensate for Vcore? I.e. add an extra 0.05V to an OC that was stable before? I also get weird "BCLK jumps" but I've kind of ignored that. Guessing it's a sensor/HPET issue when fully utilised.

Vcore I find the best test is 4 hours of h265. Get a 2 hour 1080p video from anywhere, then pop it in Handbrake and start the encode using slow, or veryslow preset. If you do it that way, you can monitor the progress to see if it: randomly "queue finished" before it actually finishes or Handbrake crashes - either one indicates a Vcore or VCCIN issue. For cache, the best test I've found so far is either GTA V or Rust. Dunno' why, that's just how it is. RAM, is _always_ synthetic. Use Linux and "stressapptest" to test RAM. 3 hours ought to do it. 1 hour for surface stability.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Hmm, does the same issue occur when you overcompensate for Vcore? I.e. add an extra 0.05V to an OC that was stable before? I also get weird "BCLK jumps" but I've kind of ignored that. Guessing it's a sensor/HPET issue when fully utilised.


I will check!


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Yep. Testet 4500 1.255V. Usually i could do it at 1.201V or so.

It did a reboot now.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> Yep. Testet 4500 1.255V. Usually i could do it at 1.201V or so.
> 
> It did a reboot now.


Set cache back to stock, set RAM back to "Auto" timings and "2133MHz" (don't need to change voltage), set VCCSA back to "Auto" and just focus on testing the core. Try 4500 again with your old 1.20V and a VCCIN of 1.95V (I assume you're not using LLC, you could set LLC to Level 5 here). Best to eliminate anything else; also you haven't installed any new drivers or hardware since being stable before have you?


----------



## shremi

Hi guys its been a long time since i posted..... I was one of the early adopters of this platform ..... And i was able to clock my cpu to 4.6 with 1.3 i recently upgraded to a new ddr4 kit and i am trying to read the most i can to get up to speed on this thread ..... And with the awful news that i just broke my foot





















so i am going to be spending a lot of time this few weeks in front of my rig .... I just want to ask a couple of questions :

The new ddr4 kit is rated to 3000 so whenever i set XMP my strap changes to 125 .... from what i have been reading you guys recommend using the 100 strap and manually change the timings in the bios right ???? Do i have to set just the first values and the voltage for the ram or do you guys think i need to go and edit the full timings ???? Do they change if you enable xmp what do you guys think ????

The second one is that when i overclocked in the past i just set the Vcore to 1.30 and the multiplier to 46 and was done.... from what i have read in the las hundreds of posts you guys change a lot of voltages and use LLC levels do you guys have some templates i can use .... I haven't updated my bios in a really long time but i doubt it will improve right ????


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shremi*
> 
> Hi guys its been a long time since i posted..... I was one of the early adopters of this platform ..... And i was able to clock my cpu to 4.6 with 1.3 i recently upgraded to a new ddr4 kit and i am trying to read the most i can to get up to speed on this thread ..... And with the awful news that i just broke my foot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so i am going to be spending a lot of time this few weeks in front of my rig .... I just want to ask a couple of questions :
> 
> The new ddr4 kit is rated to 3000 so whenever i set XMP my strap changes to 125 .... from what i have been reading you guys recommend using the 100 strap and manually change the timings in the bios right ???? Do i have to set just the first values and the voltage for the ram or do you guys think i need to go and edit the full timings ???? Do they change if you enable xmp what do you guys think ????
> 
> The second one is that when i overclocked in the past i just set the Vcore to 1.30 and the multiplier to 46 and was done.... from what i have read in the las hundreds of posts you guys change a lot of voltages and use LLC levels do you guys have some templates i can use .... I haven't updated my bios in a really long time but i doubt it will improve right ????


would help if you filled out rig builder and put it in your sig block.


----------



## shremi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> would help if you filled out rig builder and put it in your sig block.


Sorry Was messing arround with my signature and somehow i deleted







anyways its back up again


----------



## pillowsack

Well my system decided to be unstable at what I had it previously. Right now though I'm at 1.198vcore @ 4.5ghz and it's stable. Doesn't make much sense to me, but OK...

Could you guys tell me if these voltages and whatnot look ok?

I'm gonna let it run overnight AIDA64, but i'd like to try to lower my other voltages potentially and aim for a higher uncore.











As of now it's 15 mins prime95 stable and 30 mins AIDA stable with a max temp of 75C


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> 
> I tried to use this patch. After putting /etc/firmware/microcode.dat there, I'm still getting "microcode: CPU1 sig=0x306f2, pf=0x4, revision=0x2d" for the dmesg output. I also tried putting the tarball file itself in /etc/firmware with the same result. I didn't see anything in the syslog about the microcode being patched. What should I be looking for to verify it took?
> 
> edit: i'll have to try this? https://sites.google.com/site/easylinuxtipsproject/microcode
> 
> 
> 
> I already tried what you put in your edit before looking at intel website, didn't update anything here.
> I tried with the intel one, manually doing what's written in here, I haven't restarted but nothing have changed and I couldn't get "modprobe cpuid && iucode_tool -tb -lS /tmp/micro" to work on mint (unknown microcode format).
Click to expand...

I found out the tool is obsolete & it is unable to extract most of the microcodes from the microcode.dat because of the file format.

Check whether linux mint have */lib/firmware/intel-ucode* folder because there is where the microcodes should be. Find & replace *06-3f-02* file with the file from the link below (rename the file to the same name of course). I honestly don't know whether it will work though because kernel seems to read the files there only once.

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B_32SYawOggYSGdzdTZNczRabmc/view?usp=sharing


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> I found out the tool is obsolete & it is unable to extract most of the microcodes from the microcode.dat because of the file format.
> 
> Check whether linux mint have */lib/firmware/intel-ucode* folder because there is where the microcodes should be. Find & replace *06-3f-02* file with the file from the link below (rename the file to the same name of course). I honestly don't know whether it will work though because kernel seems to read the files there only once.
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B_32SYawOggYSGdzdTZNczRabmc/view?usp=sharing


Thnx for digging stuff up spreading around what you find!


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pillowsack*
> 
> Well my system decided to be unstable at what I had it previously. Right now though I'm at 1.198vcore @ 4.5ghz and it's stable. Doesn't make much sense to me, but OK...
> 
> Could you guys tell me if these voltages and whatnot look ok?
> 
> I'm gonna let it run overnight AIDA64, but i'd like to try to lower my other voltages potentially and aim for a higher uncore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As of now it's 15 mins prime95 stable and 30 mins AIDA stable with a max temp of 75C


Core at 4.5 with less that 1.2v makes me jelly







I may be on conservative side when it comes to overclocking and overvolting, but I'd be wary of vCache being over 1.2.


----------



## jdallara

I checked out Intel's microcode page for Linux. If you click on the update file, the page it takes you to has a listing of the processors affected for each file. I didn't find any listings for i7-58xx processors. Did find the next to the last update had code for my i5-4760K though.


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdallara*
> 
> I checked out Intel's microcode page for Linux. If you click on the update file, the page it takes you to has a listing of the processors affected for each file. I didn't find any listings for i7-58xx processors. Did find the next to the last update had code for my i5-4760K though.


We've already been thru that, even though the page doesn't mention the hw-e cpus explicitly, if you look inside the file it does contain microcode for the hw-e cpuid's. The microcode.dat file has microcode for a long list of cpus.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Set cache back to stock, set RAM back to "Auto" timings and "2133MHz" (don't need to change voltage), set VCCSA back to "Auto" and just focus on testing the core. Try 4500 again with your old 1.20V and a VCCIN of 1.95V (I assume you're not using LLC, you could set LLC to Level 5 here). Best to eliminate anything else; also you haven't installed any new drivers or hardware since being stable before have you?


Done! Will test folding for a dew hours until i get home from school again. I`ll report back here!


----------



## pillowsack

You linux guys jeesh









I have my cpu at 1.29vcore and 4.6ghz now. I put vring at 1.25.

My voltage doesnt lower with my clocks though, every power daving state feature is turned on. Any ideas?

Also gigabytes fan controlling is a pain in the ass. I cannot get this system to quiet down...


----------



## Qwinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pillowsack*
> 
> Well my system decided to be unstable at what I had it previously. Right now though I'm at 1.198vcore @ 4.5ghz and it's stable. Doesn't make much sense to me, but OK...
> 
> Could you guys tell me if these voltages and whatnot look ok?
> 
> I'm gonna let it run overnight AIDA64, but i'd like to try to lower my other voltages potentially and aim for a higher uncore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As of now it's 15 mins prime95 stable and 30 mins AIDA stable with a max temp of 75C


That's pretty damn impressive. I see you're doing it with a bus clock of 105 and a multiplier of 43. Now, 1.198 vcore would be (somewhat) in line with what you could expect for just plain old 43 multiplier and 100 bus clock. Does this mean that raising the bus clock does not require additional voltage, as in, if you can pull it off, it's basically "free" in terms of voltage and heat? If so, how the heck do you pull it off? I tried it once and couldn't even get it to take 102.

I actually have never seen a guide that devoted any real attention to overclocking the bus clock. If there's a discussion about it in this thread I missed it. Is there such a guide or posts discussing it bouncing around somewhere? Most everyone seems to say don't try it, but, sheesh, if it can do *that*...


----------



## pillowsack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qwinn*
> 
> That's pretty damn impressive. I see you're doing it with a bus clock of 105 and a multiplier of 43. Now, 1.198 vcore would be (somewhat) in line with what you could expect for just plain old 43 multiplier and 100 bus clock. Does this mean that raising the bus clock does not require additional voltage, as in, if you can pull it off, it's basically "free" in terms of voltage and heat? If so, how the heck do you pull it off? I tried it once and couldn't even get it to take 102.
> 
> I actually have never seen a guide that devoted any real attention to overclocking the bus clock. If there's a discussion about it in this thread I missed it. Is there such a guide or posts discussing it bouncing around somewhere? Most everyone seems to say don't try it, but, sheesh, if it can do *that*...


Honestly I dunno, I think it's just a lucky chip. I can't just raise the ram multi to overclock it, I have to raise the bus speed. I had it at 110+ to get the 2800 ram and it was fine, my latency too tight though. I'd just rather have tighter latency right now.


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pillowsack*
> 
> You linux guys jeesh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have my cpu at 1.29vcore and 4.6ghz now. I put vring at 1.25.
> 
> My voltage doesnt lower with my clocks though, every power daving state feature is turned on. Any ideas?
> 
> Also gigabytes fan controlling is a pain in the ass. I cannot get this system to quiet down...


Are you using the "adaptive mode" for the cpu core voltage?


----------



## Desolutional

Adaptive or offset should provide voltage-frequency scaling. If those are enabled, make sure that Windows' pwoer options "CPU minimum" is set to 0%.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shremi*
> 
> Sorry Was messing arround with my signature and somehow i deleted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyways its back up again


Thanks.. I think we can tune it up a bit.
There is a good basic guide *here*
And DDR4 help *here*


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pillowsack*
> 
> Well my system decided to be unstable at what I had it previously. Right now though I'm at 1.198vcore @ 4.5ghz and it's stable. Doesn't make much sense to me, but OK...
> Could you guys tell me if these voltages and whatnot look ok?
> I'm gonna let it run overnight AIDA64, but i'd like to try to lower my other voltages potentially and aim for a higher uncore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As of now it's 15 mins prime95 stable and 30 mins AIDA stable with a max temp of 75C


with a PEG/DMI that high you should test stability with REalBench since it will engage the PCIE subsystem (p95 does little and AID64 is a weak stressor, but fine to use as a first stab).


----------



## matty50racer

Pillowsasck, You definitely got the better chip from microcenter that day, I am jealous!







I have found my cpu needs 1.33v core and 1.95vrin for full stability at 4.5ghz which isn't great but isn't terrible either.

What I am still very disappointed in is the cache refuses to overclock. I have tried 3 different bios revisions and countless voltage combinations and it refuses to boot at anything over 3.6ghz at 1.2v. It does not scale with voltage at all. I have tried up to 1.35v and 1.5v vl6 and it doesn't help at all, it won't even boot at 3.7.

Does anyone have any suggestions or am I stuck with a dud chip? Or could it be the motherboard? Pillowsack has the same board as me and seems to be doing fine. I have the Gigabyte X99 UD3P and 5820k in case anyone didn't see my earlier post.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matty50racer*
> 
> Pillowsasck, You definitely got the better chip from microcenter that day, I am jealous!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have found my cpu needs 1.33v core and 1.95vrin for full stability at 4.5ghz which isn't great but isn't terrible either.
> 
> What I am still very disappointed in is the cache refuses to overclock. I have tried 3 different bios revisions and countless voltage combinations and it refuses to boot at anything over 3.6ghz at 1.2v. It does not scale with voltage at all. I have tried up to 1.35v and 1.5v vl6 and it doesn't help at all, it won't even boot at 3.7.
> 
> Does anyone have any suggestions or am I stuck with a dud chip? Or could it be the motherboard? Pillowsack has the same board as me and seems to be doing fine. I have the Gigabyte X99 UD3P and 5820k in case anyone didn't see my earlier post.


wrong MB for cache OC, unless that has the expanded pin# socket.


----------



## pillowsack

Aida64 was stable for 6 hours with 4.6ghz and 1.287Vcore.









I put CPU to 0% in power management, voltage still won't go down, unless I have to reboot or something. Just locked at 1.287V and I dunno if it's adaptive or not. I have class today though(winter break is over







)

It was stressed for 6 hours because I only slept 5 hours!

Matty are you on the latest bios? I put the latest beta ones F21a

More than willing to help when I get home in about 5 ish hours. If you want to, add goatocean on steam.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matty50racer*
> 
> Pillowsasck, You definitely got the better chip from microcenter that day, I am jealous!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have found my cpu needs 1.33v core and 1.95vrin for full stability at 4.5ghz which isn't great but isn't terrible either.
> 
> What I am still very disappointed in is the cache refuses to overclock. I have tried 3 different bios revisions and countless voltage combinations and it refuses to boot at anything over 3.6ghz at 1.2v. It does not scale with voltage at all. I have tried up to 1.35v and 1.5v vl6 and it doesn't help at all, it won't even boot at 3.7.
> 
> Does anyone have any suggestions or am I stuck with a dud chip? Or could it be the motherboard? Pillowsack has the same board as me and seems to be doing fine. I have the Gigabyte X99 UD3P and 5820k in case anyone didn't see my earlier post.


Are you raising the Cache voltage.

At the bottom of your board, there is a CPU mode switch, flip it to state 2 (OC mode) that will prolly solve your issues.

Also I wouldn't go above 1.5V VL6 unless you want a damaged CPU.


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> wrong MB for cache OC, unless that has the expanded pin# socket.


Yes his board has a "cpu mode switch" for uncore overclocking.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pillowsack*
> 
> Aida64 was stable for 6 hours with 4.6ghz and 1.287Vcore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I put CPU to 0% in power management, voltage still won't go down, unless I have to reboot or something. Just locked at 1.287V and I dunno if it's adaptive or not. I have class today though(winter break is over
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> *It was stressed for 6 hours because I only slept 5 hours!
> *
> Matty are you on the latest bios? I put the latest beta ones F21a
> More than willing to help when I get home in about 5 ish hours. If you want to, add goatocean on steam.


Check that speedstep is enabled in bios with windows adv power management min proc state = 0%.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moorhen2*
> 
> Yes his board has a "cpu mode switch" for uncore overclocking.


cool - I didnlt know the ud3 has the OC switch.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Still.. I`m getting a freeze(ing) error, or hardlock. When it freezes it usually takes 10-20 sec before it goes to hardlock.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> Still.. I`m getting a freeze(ing) error, or hardlock. When it freezes it usually takes 10-20 sec before it goes to hardlock.


Depending on what you've tried thus far, increase VCCIN by 10 to 20mv


----------



## GRABibus

I am searching my best overclokcs since 1 month...
So much stress tests...hope to finish soon to game a little bit









I am in the current situation :Vccin=1,9V and Vring=1,1V for all cases below.

*4,2GHz (42x100) with Vcore=1,05V :*
Prime95 v28.7 build1 12hours Small FFT's 12 hours => No errors no warnings.
Max temp = 73°C on the hottest core at 22°C ambient.
I will make and 8 hours RealBench 16GB RAM and Aida64 12 hours CPU+FPU+Cache+Memory+GPU.
I am quite optimistic for those 2 tests.

*4,7GHz (47x100) with Vcore=1,23V :*
I was alread stable at 4,7GHz at Vcore=1,25V. But I want to decrease Vcore to the lowest stability value









At the moment, running Realbench 16GB since 5 hours with no errors or crashes.
If it passed, then I will run 12 hours Aida64 CPU+FPU+Cache+Memory+GPU to confirm.

RAM is at 2666MHz 15-14-14-34-300-1T at 1,2V.

By the way, I am really surprised about my i7-5930K.

To be stable at 4,7Ghz wioth Vcore=1,25V was already someting not common on forums apparently, but if I can confirm 4,7GHz at Vcore=1,23V through Realbench 16GB 8 hours and 12 hours Aida64 CPU+FPU+Cache+Memory+GPU, then, I can consider i have a "golden chip" or what ?

Thank you for your opinion.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> I am searching my best overclokcs since 1 month...
> So much stress tests...hope to finish soon to game a little bit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am in the current situation :Vccin=1,9V and Vring=1,1V for all cases below.
> 
> *4,2GHz (42x100) with Vcore=1,05V :*
> Prime95 v28.7 build1 12hours Small FFT's 12 hours => No errors no warnings.
> Max temp = 73°C on the hottest core at 22°C ambient.
> I will make and 8 hours RealBench 16GB RAM. i am quite optimistic for those 2 tests.
> 
> *4,7GHz (47x100) with Vcore=1,23V :*
> I was alread stable at 4,7GHz at Vcore=1,25V. *But I want to decrease Vcore to the lowest stability value*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At the moment, running Realbench 16GB since 5 hours with no errors or crashes.
> If it passed, then I will run 12 hours Aida64 CPU+FPU+Cache+Memory+GPU to confirm.
> 
> RAM is at 2666MHz 15-14-14-34-300-1T at 1,2V.
> 
> By the way, I am really surprised about my i7-5930K.
> 
> To be stable at 4,7Ghz wioth Vcore=1,25V was already someting not common on forums apparently, but if I can confirm 4,7GHz at Vcore=1,23V through Realbench 16GB 8 hours and 12 hours Aida64 CPU+FPU+Cache+Memory+GPU, then, I can consider i have a "golden chip" or what ?
> 
> Thank you for your opinion.


I understand the objective and warm-fuzzy this gives us,... for a 24/7 bullet-proof OC, basically I find a vcore that passes my stability regime, then add 20mV for good measure. Of course, controlling temperature is just as critical as vcore.


----------



## porta john

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> I am searching my best overclokcs since 1 month...
> So much stress tests...hope to finish soon to game a little bit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am in the current situation :Vccin=1,9V and Vring=1,1V for all cases below.
> 
> *4,2GHz (42x100) with Vcore=1,05V :*
> Prime95 v28.7 build1 12hours Small FFT's 12 hours => No errors no warnings.
> Max temp = 73°C on the hottest core at 22°C ambient.
> I will make and 8 hours RealBench 16GB RAM and Aida64 12 hours CPU+FPU+Cache+Memory+GPU.
> I am quite optimistic for those 2 tests.
> 
> *4,7GHz (47x100) with Vcore=1,23V :*
> I was alread stable at 4,7GHz at Vcore=1,25V. But I want to decrease Vcore to the lowest stability value
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At the moment, running Realbench 16GB since 5 hours with no errors or crashes.
> If it passed, then I will run 12 hours Aida64 CPU+FPU+Cache+Memory+GPU to confirm.
> 
> RAM is at 2666MHz 15-14-14-34-300-1T at 1,2V.
> 
> By the way, I am really surprised about my i7-5930K.
> 
> To be stable at 4,7Ghz wioth Vcore=1,25V was already someting not common on forums apparently, but if I can confirm 4,7GHz at Vcore=1,23V through Realbench 16GB 8 hours and 12 hours Aida64 CPU+FPU+Cache+Memory+GPU, then, I can consider i have a "golden chip" or what ?
> 
> Thank you for your opinion.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> I am searching my best overclokcs since 1 month...
> So much stress tests...hope to finish soon to game a little bit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am in the current situation :Vccin=1,9V and Vring=1,1V for all cases below.
> 
> *4,2GHz (42x100) with Vcore=1,05V :*
> Prime95 v28.7 build1 12hours Small FFT's 12 hours => No errors no warnings.
> Max temp = 73°C on the hottest core at 22°C ambient.
> I will make and 8 hours RealBench 16GB RAM and Aida64 12 hours CPU+FPU+Cache+Memory+GPU.
> I am quite optimistic for those 2 tests.
> 
> *4,7GHz (47x100) with Vcore=1,23V :*
> I was alread stable at 4,7GHz at Vcore=1,25V. But I want to decrease Vcore to the lowest stability value
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At the moment, running Realbench 16GB since 5 hours with no errors or crashes.
> If it passed, then I will run 12 hours Aida64 CPU+FPU+Cache+Memory+GPU to confirm.
> 
> RAM is at 2666MHz 15-14-14-34-300-1T at 1,2V.
> 
> By the way, I am really surprised about my i7-5930K.
> 
> To be stable at 4,7Ghz wioth Vcore=1,25V was already someting not common on forums apparently, but if I can confirm 4,7GHz at Vcore=1,23V through Realbench 16GB 8 hours and 12 hours Aida64 CPU+FPU+Cache+Memory+GPU, then, I can consider i have a "golden chip" or what ?
> 
> Thank you for your opinion.


Nice chip.My 5960x clocks the same.Golden would be 4.8 less then 1.29 in my option.


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I understand the objective and warm-fuzzy this gives us,... for a 24/7 bullet-proof OC, basically I find a vcore that passes my stability regime, then add 20mV for good measure. Of course, controlling temperature is just as critical as vcore.


FrTemps are ok.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *porta john*
> 
> Nice chip.My 5960x clocks the same.Golden would be 4.8 less then 1.29 in my option.


Above 4.7GHz, I hit a wall.
I am obliged to go between 1.35Vcore and 1.4Vcore, which is not possible with air cooling, even a high end one as NOCTUA NH-D15 with Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut + 2 fans 1500rpm push/pull.


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> Above 4.7GHz, I hit a wall.
> I am obliged to go between 1.35Vcore and 1.4Vcore, which is not possible with air cooling, even a high end one as NOCTUA NH-D15 with Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut + 2 fans 1500rpm push/pull.


I wish i had such problems


----------



## GreedyMuffin

4.7 at 1.25V is golden IMHO.







)

Tho, I crashed even when system agent is increased, vccin, vcache, vcore and vdram. I GIVE UP!

Why is my machine being such a B!#% lately? :hmm:


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> I wish i had such problems


----------



## matty50racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pillowsack*
> 
> Matty are you on the latest bios? I put the latest beta ones F21a
> 
> More than willing to help when I get home in about 5 ish hours. If you want to, add goatocean on steam.


Thanks Sack! I won't be able to mess with it much tonight but I will hit you up the next time I am able to.

I started with F1 and quickly updated to F21A and did most of my overclocking with that. Last night I thought I would try F20 and it didn't seem to make a difference.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Are you raising the Cache voltage.
> 
> At the bottom of your board, there is a CPU mode switch, flip it to state 2 (OC mode) that will prolly solve your issues.
> 
> Also I wouldn't go above 1.5V VL6 unless you want a damaged CPU.


I am at 1.2v cache now, I don't get any benefit from more. I might even be able to use less, I know it boots at 1.15v cache 3.6g but I don't know if it is stable. I have spent all my time trying to push it higher and no time optimizing the cache voltage yet.

I am using the OC mode but it doesn't seem to help at all. I have tried VL6 on auto all the way up to 1.5v but it doesn't seem to help. For now I have it set at 1.4v because that is where I tested stability at.

The problems I am having sound like someone with a board that doesn't have an OC socket but mine does, which makes me think that it is somehow not working. Is that possible?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> FrTemps are ok.
> Above 4.7GHz, I hit a wall.
> I am obliged to go between 1.35Vcore and 1.4Vcore, which is not possible with air cooling, even a high end one as NOCTUA NH-D15 with Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut + 2 fans 1500rpm push/pull.


then just run 4.7 and enjoy.


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> then just run 4.7 and enjoy.


Agreed


----------



## GreedyMuffin

I`m stresstesting so i can`t find out.









What is stock VCCIN for haswell-e? Testing 1.740V now LLC7. Gives me 1.744V under load.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> I`m stresstesting so i can`t find out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is stock VCCIN for haswell-e? Testing 1.740V now LLC7. Gives me 1.744V under load.


Why are you testing this? Only a few hours ago you were having lockups. Lowering VCCIN is not going to do you any favours.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Why are you testing this? Only a few hours ago you were having lockups. Lowering VCCIN is not going to do you any favours.


Well testing a bit of everything as increasing VCCIN on my 4000mhz overclock didn`t do anything. (Increased it from 1800-1950, same result)

I can`t for the life of me get why i can`t get my system stable. :/

I purchased this Chip of devilhead, he managed alot better than i do. 4500 at 1.91V.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> Well testing a bit of everything as increasing VCCIN on my 4000mhz overclock didn`t do anything. (Increased it from 1800-1950, same result)
> 
> I can`t for the life of me get why i can`t get my system stable. :/
> 
> I purchased this Chip of devilhead, he managed alot better than i do. 4500 at 1.91V.


1.91v is awesome for 5960X chip. I hope it's stay alive for a long time


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Lol 1.191 is what I meant. ^!^


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> Lol 1.191 is what I meant. ^!^


I know. just kidding bro


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> Lol 1.191 is what I meant. ^!^


put a usb stick in any port. post to bios and hit F12 on bios setting pages, scroll wher needed. booot to win, select all the pics right-click>send to> compressed zip. post the zip folder so we can see your bios settings.


----------



## Mr-Dark

So I switched back to strap 100 and successfully get the same memory performance at 2666mhz



Core clock 4.5ghz & 100.1 Blck & 1.260v Adaptive & 1.940v input & LLC 7 & 0.975v SA
Cache clock 4Ghz & +200mv offset = 1.150v under load.. tomorrow i will test 1.20v and 4.1ghz..
Memory clock 2666mhz CL13-14-14-34-1T 1.40v already passed 100% HCI but will leave it today for the whole night..

the only reason i switched back to strap 100 the Idle voltage on strap 125mhz.. as only offset work there the cpu idle at 1.00v @1200mhz vs 0.768v @1200mhz now ?


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> put a usb stick in any port. post to bios and hit F12 on bios setting pages, scroll wher needed. booot to win, select all the pics right-click>send to> compressed zip. post the zip folder so we can see your bios settings.


Will do it for ya tomorrow!









I`ve been folding now for a few hours. Will let it fold trough the night as well. Seems pretty stable. Running 4000 on core, 3000 on cache.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Temps looks fine. 53¤C max under folding is pretty good IMHO. VRM temps looks good as well.


----------



## Associated

Any harm for MOBO if using max LLC 24/7?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> Will do it for ya tomorrow!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I`ve been folding now for a few hours. Will let it fold trough the night as well. Seems pretty stable. Running 4000 on core, 3000 on cache.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Temps looks fine. 53¤C max under folding is pretty good IMHO. VRM temps looks good as well.


cool.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Associated*
> 
> Any harm for MOBO if using max LLC 24/7?


no harm to the MB.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Associated*
> 
> Any harm for MOBO if using max LLC 24/7?


depends on the VCCIN. LLC is designed to help mitigate voltage spikes during load shift that are otherwise invisible without hooking up a high falutin Oscilloscope.


----------



## Associated

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> depends on the VCCIN. LLC is designed to help mitigate voltage spikes during load shift that are otherwise invisible without hooking up a high falutin Oscilloscope.


~1.824V

In what case wouldn't you use max LLC? The way I see it max or nothing...

EDIT: I see you changed the post... doesn't LLC also take care of CPU voltage drop on load?

I see...
Quote:


> LLC no longer affects vcore stability in Haswell or Devil's Canyon processors, as all the voltage regulation happens on the cpu. LLC only affects Vin (the voltage supplied to the cpu as a whole)


So many new thing to learn...

What LLC settings should be used than?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Associated*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> depends on the VCCIN. LLC is designed to help mitigate voltage spikes during load shift that are otherwise invisible without hooking up a high falutin Oscilloscope.
> 
> 
> 
> ~1.824V
> 
> In what case wouldn't you use max LLC? The way I see it max or nothing...
> 
> EDIT: I see you changed the post... doesn't LLC also take care of CPU voltage drop on load?
> 
> I see...
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> LLC no longer affects vcore stability in Haswell or Devil's Canyon processors, as all the voltage regulation happens on the cpu. LLC only affects Vin (the voltage supplied to the cpu as a whole)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So many new thing to learn...
> 
> What LLC settings should be used than?
Click to expand...

Yeah, I edited to clarify. And it looks like you found the important bits about droop only on VCCIN. I looked for a post I read a while back in another thread that described it better, but trudging though 1100 pages to find one post is a bit daunting. I would caution against running high LLC coupled with high VCCIN because of the transient spikes during load shift. Again, the spikes we should worry about are the ones we cannot see in any software monitoring available. I would find a well regarded guide and stick to the suggestions on LLC from said guide. I dont know what board you have, so my advice has to stay brand agnostic. There are a couple people around here that might be able to give you a more technical answer if you keep asking. For now all I can pass on is high LLC=spikes=bad.


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> I found out the tool is obsolete & it is unable to extract most of the microcodes from the microcode.dat because of the file format.
> 
> Check whether linux mint have */lib/firmware/intel-ucode* folder because there is where the microcodes should be. Find & replace *06-3f-02* file with the file from the link below (rename the file to the same name of course). I honestly don't know whether it will work though because kernel seems to read the files there only once.
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B_32SYawOggYSGdzdTZNczRabmc/view?usp=sharing


Did that and indeed, it doesn't seems to be applied. Must be like you said about the kernel. Thanks for the help.









For anyone that need a stress test other than just memory on linux, there is also "stress" that can put load on the CPU, I/O, HDD as well as the memory.
Just go in Synaptic package manager, search stress:


----------



## Alpina 7

Going to start messing with my clocks tonight. What is better guys, strap 100 X 44 or 125 X 35.... Plan on getting my up to 3200 when I'm done clocking it like JPMboy said...

Thanks in advance


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Associated*
> 
> ~1.824V
> 
> In what case wouldn't you use max LLC? The way I see it max or nothing...
> 
> EDIT: I see you changed the post... doesn't LLC also take care of CPU voltage drop on load?
> 
> I see...
> So many new thing to learn...
> 
> What LLC settings should be used than?


To summarize what ined' said (







)... vdroop is a good thing for a day-driver overclock. If your MB provides the settings, best to allow for a healthy amout of droop on the VCCIN voltage rail... 30+mV at least. As an example, for 4.7GHz on this 5960X, I have VCCIN in bios at 1.95V, this will droop to 1.824-1.840V under x264 load, and 1.808V under IBT load. You need not allow that much, but allowing the voltage to raise under load is not good at all for the CPU, IMO.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matty50racer*
> 
> Thanks Sack! I won't be able to mess with it much tonight but I will hit you up the next time I am able to.
> 
> I started with F1 and quickly updated to F21A and did most of my overclocking with that. Last night I thought I would try F20 and it didn't seem to make a difference.
> I am at 1.2v cache now, I don't get any benefit from more. I might even be able to use less, I know it boots at 1.15v cache 3.6g but I don't know if it is stable. I have spent all my time trying to push it higher and no time optimizing the cache voltage yet.
> 
> I am using the OC mode but it doesn't seem to help at all. I have tried VL6 on auto all the way up to 1.5v but it doesn't seem to help. For now I have it set at 1.4v because that is where I tested stability at.
> 
> The problems I am having sound like someone with a board that doesn't have an OC socket but mine does, which makes me think that it is somehow not working. Is that possible?


Weird. Have you tried leaving RAM/CPU Core on stock & just overclocking the Cache, to find out, maybe something else is going haywire when OCing the cache...?


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> Going to start messing with my clocks tonight. What is better guys, strap 100 X 44 or 125 X 35.... Plan on getting my up to 3200 when I'm done clocking it like JPMboy said...
> 
> Thanks in advance


Anyone lol


----------



## rt123

On X99, CPU doesn't care much about what BCLK you use, RAM on the other hand.









If you want 3200Mhz on the RAM, I'd stick with 100 BCLK.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> Anyone lol


Rt123 is spot on... 125 or 100 really depends on the ram freq you want to use. for 3200, use strap 100.









why not start with 125 so the ram kit is "at home" running 3000, then you can switch to 100 for 3200 once you get familiar with how the parts play together?


----------



## matty50racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Weird. Have you tried leaving RAM/CPU Core on stock & just overclocking the Cache, to find out, maybe something else is going haywire when OCing the cache...?


That is a great idea. I will try that tomorrow and report back.

For some strange reason my cache clock seems to be getting better with time, when I first got the CPU 3.5 was all I could get. Then I stabilized 3.6 the next day. Today 3.7 boots and passes all tests like nothing happened with the same setting I had used before.

It wouldn't even begin to boot and crashed in windows when I tried 3.7 yesterday. 3.8 is still a no boot and an instant crash if applied in windows. And any voltage above 1.2 does nothing to help so there is still something weird going on.


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Rt123 is spot on... 125 or 100 really depends on the ram freq you want to use. for 3200, use strap 100.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> why not start with 125 so the ram kit is "at home" running 3000, then you can switch to 100 for 3200 once you get familiar with how the parts play together?


Ok thanks guys. Working on it now..

2 questions..

Is 42-4300 safe voltage for the ram for 24/7 use?

And what will I benefit from overclocking my cache exactly?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> Ok thanks guys. Working on it now..
> 
> 2 questions..
> 
> Is 42-4300 safe voltage for the ram for 24/7 use?
> 
> And what will I benefit from overclocking my cache exactly?


not sure what you mean by 42-4300 and safe voltage for ram?
Cache impacts ram bandwidth and I/O. Don;t worry about it yet.. focus on core, ram, cache in that order.


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> not sure what you mean by 42-4300 and safe voltage for ram?
> Cache impacts ram bandwidth and I/O. Don;t worry about it yet.. focus on core, ram, cache in that order.


I don't know why I wrote that lol. I meant 1.420-1.430v ok for daily use on the ram.. So far I've got it stable at 4.4mhz CPU @1.3250v and 3200Mhz on the ram @1.430v... About to start lowering the voltages to see how low I can get and stay stable... I'm using Realbench for my stressor. I haven't touched cache


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> I don't know why I wrote that lol. I meant 1.420-1.430v ok for daily use on the ram.. So far I've got it stable at 4.4mhz CPU @1.3250v and 3200Mhz on the ram @1.430v... About to start lowering the voltages to see how low I can get and stay stable... I'm using Realbench for my stressor. I haven't touched cache


best to change one thing at a time... like vcore and hold everything rlse constant. Otherwise a failure can't be assigned to any one thing.








1,4+ volts on ram is fine depending on what freq and timings it's pushing. keep ram at stock until you nail the core OC. then move to ram and test with HCI memtest.


----------



## BotSkill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matty50racer*
> 
> Thanks Sack! I won't be able to mess with it much tonight but I will hit you up the next time I am able to.
> 
> I started with F1 and quickly updated to F21A and did most of my overclocking with that. Last night I thought I would try F20 and it didn't seem to make a difference.
> I am at 1.2v cache now, I don't get any benefit from more. I might even be able to use less, I know it boots at 1.15v cache 3.6g but I don't know if it is stable. I have spent all my time trying to push it higher and no time optimizing the cache voltage yet.
> 
> I am using the OC mode but it doesn't seem to help at all. I have tried VL6 on auto all the way up to 1.5v but it doesn't seem to help. For now I have it set at 1.4v because that is where I tested stability at.
> 
> The problems I am having sound like someone with a board that doesn't have an OC socket but mine does, which makes me think that it is somehow not working. Is that possible?


Read the Gigabyte X99-SOC Champion thread please. F20 and F21A bioses are optimized for Broadwell cpu's that are going to come and they are crippling overclocking in general compared to previous bioses. That's why cache oc is going bad on you. You must go back to last bios before these two F20 and F21A.
Link to the thread here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1540939/gigabyte-x99-soc-champion-discussion-ownerss-club/700
Read from the page I have linked on to the end. There is a way in the end to go back to previos F20 and F21A bios.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

I didn`t think running 1.950V VCCIN under load was bad?

I think i found it stable. Increased the Vcore with 20mv for good measure as i`m using this 24/7 for [email protected] and gaming.

Will take some 4600 pictures, as that is what i really want to run 24/7 if my XTX360 allows it. (Due temps)

EDIT: Anyone else running FAH and got a high overclock. Something like 4500-4700-ish.

Whenever i try to use my CPU for Nacl in my browser (100% usage) and my GPU it will sometimes crash/freeze. I think it`s because it`s unstable. But could any one who`s folding test if they got time to let it fold a little while?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> I didn`t think running 1.950V VCCIN under load was bad?
> 
> I think i found it stable. Increased the Vcore with 20mv for good measure as i`m using this 24/7 for [email protected] and gaming.
> 
> Will take some 4600 pictures, as that is what i really want to run 24/7 if my XTX360 allows it. (Due temps)
> 
> EDIT: Anyone else running FAH and got a high overclock. Something like 4500-4700-ish.
> 
> Whenever i try to use my CPU for Nacl in my browser (100% usage) and my GPU it will sometimes crash/freeze. I think it`s because it`s unstable. But could any one who`s folding test if they got time to let it fold a little while?


What have you actually ran on it to determine stability initially if anything?


----------



## Kimir

I'm folding here with my 5960X @ 4.5 1.18v (cache @ 4.2 1.21v) and sometime at 4.6 1.25v, no freeze.

On a side note, I may or may not have bought a set of TZ 3200c14 as well.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> What have you actually ran on it to determine stability initially if anything?


Aida64 12 hours really.

First i do gaming, then Aida64, then nacl, then Nacl + Gpu folding.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> I'm folding here with my 5960X @ 4.5 1.18v (cache @ 4.2 1.21v) and sometime at 4.6 1.25v, no freeze.
> 
> On a side note, I may or may not have bought a set of TZ 3200c14 as well.


With GPU as well? I notice that it`s alot easier to run only CPU and not both.

I`ll be home from school in a few hours. Will upload the bios pics later.


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> Aida64 12 hours really.
> 
> First i do gaming, then Aida64, then nacl, then Nacl + Gpu folding.
> With GPU as well? I notice that it`s alot easier to run only CPU and not both.
> 
> I`ll be home from school in a few hours. Will upload the bios pics later.


Mostly with the gpu actually, as I don't have an aquaero or the like on the bench table, the rad fans ramp up with cpu temp, so I start the cpu folding when I'm not watching anime/series/movie.


Back in the days, when freezing; it was my cache that was unstable.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Back in the days, when freezing; it was my cache that was unstable.


As is usually the case with cache. Core causes programs to randomly crash, and RAM does the same thing albeit once enough RAM instability has occurred, you won't be able to access certain things at all again. Like you'll try opening an app and it will instantly close.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> I didn`t think running 1.950V VCCIN under load was bad?
> 
> I think i found it stable. Increased the Vcore with 20mv for good measure as i`m using this 24/7 for [email protected] and gaming.
> 
> Will take some 4600 pictures, as that is what i really want to run 24/7 if my XTX360 allows it. (Due temps)
> 
> EDIT: Anyone else running FAH and got a high overclock. Something like 4500-4700-ish.
> 
> Whenever i try to use my CPU for Nacl in my browser (100% usage) and my GPU it will sometimes crash/freeze. I think it`s because it`s unstable. But could any one who`s folding test if they got time to let it fold a little while?


who said 1.95V at load was bad?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> I'm folding here with my 5960X @ 4.5 1.18v (cache @ 4.2 1.21v) and sometime at 4.6 1.25v, no freeze.
> 
> On a side note, I may or may not have bought a set of TZ 3200c14 as well.


IDK, folding on the cpu I net 1/10th the PPD and really can;t do much with the rig during... if I fold on the GPUs it's basically running in the background, can still use the PC for everything but gaming.

I think you'll like that TZ3200c14 kit!


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> IDK, folding on the cpu I net 1/10th the PPD and really can;t do much with the rig during... if I fold on the GPUs it's basically running in the background, can still use the PC for everything but gaming.
> 
> I think you'll like that TZ3200c14 kit!


I can use the pc just fine while cpu is folding on Linux, but yeah the efficiency of CPU folding compared to GPU is meh. It might be better in NaCl.

I sure hope the TZ will play nice.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

I might have misunderstanded you Jpmboy.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



To summarize what ined' said (thumb.gif )... vdroop is a good thing for a day-driver overclock. If your MB provides the settings, best to allow for a healthy amout of droop on the VCCIN voltage rail... 30+mV at least. As an example, for 4.7GHz on this 5960X, I have VCCIN in bios at 1.95V, this will droop to 1.824-1.840V under x264 load, and 1.808V under IBT load. You need not allow that much, but allowing the voltage to raise under load is not good at all for the CPU, IMO.



I`ll take the pictures now for my 4500 OC. I want 4600 and had it running on 1.250 previously. But now it won`t even do 4000mhz.. (Same settings as i foldet on 36 hrs, month ago i used those settings..) Can my OS be the problem of some sort?

I`ll get myself a USB stick now, brb.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> I might have misunderstanded you Jpmboy.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> To summarize what ined' said (thumb.gif )... vdroop is a good thing for a day-driver overclock. If your MB provides the settings, best to allow for a healthy amout of droop on the VCCIN voltage rail... 30+mV at least. As an example, for 4.7GHz on this 5960X, I have VCCIN in bios at 1.95V, this will droop to 1.824-1.840V under x264 load, and 1.808V under IBT load. You need not allow that much, but allowing the voltage to raise under load is not good at all for the CPU, IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> I`ll take the pictures now for my 4500 OC. I want 4600 and had it running on 1.250 previously. But now it won`t even do 4000mhz.. (Same settings as i foldet on 36 hrs, month ago i used those settings..) Can my OS be the problem of some sort?
> 
> I`ll get myself a USB stick now, brb.


yeah, lets have a look at your bios settings.








The issue is related to vdroop and transient spikes induced by load change...


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yeah, lets have a look at your bios settings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The issue is related to vdroop and transient spikes induced by load change...


Lol. Thanks, you learn something new everyday. ^^

Here`s the pic(s). I have only changed things if the photo says so (By that i mean that anything that isen`t on the pic(s) is on AUTO)










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## dVeLoPe

i will be building my 5820k/RVE soon and have currenty a Swiftech H240-X in a Switch 810 case that allows for a 360 rad should I go custom or is their another AIO CLC better then h240x for this setup?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> Lol. Thanks, you learn something new everyday. ^^
> 
> Here`s the pic(s). I have only changed things if the photo says so (By that i mean that anything that isen`t on the pic(s) is on AUTO)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


okay bro, don;t get pissed, but you have things set to a value that you really should not or do not need to... lot's of changes:

source clock -> Auto
SC tuner -> Auto
PLL Select -> auto
Filter PLL -> auto
Min cache -> auto
iPLL -> auto
BCLK/Dram ration-> auto (you are mot using an odd dram ratio AFAIK)
LLC -> 6 (or 5)
VRM Spreadsprectrum ->>> DISABLED
VR Efficiency -> High performance
CPU Core Offset -> Auto
Add'n Turbo -> 1.19V
CPU Cache -> Offset +
Cache Offset 0.270V (+/- 20mV as you test stability)
VCCIN -> 1.93V (LLC=6, 1.95V LLC=5)
And everything from PCH core thru VTTDRR -> auto. *don't mess with these unless it's only both VCCIO's. VTTDRR must be 50% of vdimm and Auto does this perfectly.
C-States -> DISABLED
get this set and we can work on a higher multiplier... report back on temps

post back with how it works.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> okay bro, don;t get pissed, but you have things set to a value that you really should not or do not need to... lot's of changes:
> 
> source clock -> Auto
> SC tuner -> Auto
> PLL Select -> auto
> Filter PLL -> auto
> Min cache -> auto
> iPLL -> auto
> BCLK/Dram ration-> auto (you are mot using an odd dram ratio AFAIK)
> LLC -> 6 (or 5)
> VRM Spreadsprectrum ->>> DISABLED
> VR Efficiency -> High performance
> CPU Core Offset -> Auto
> Add'n Turbo -> 1.19V
> CPU Cache -> Offset +
> Cache Offset 0.270V (+/- 20mV as you test stability)
> VCCIN -> 1.93V (LLC=6, 1.95V LLC=5)
> And everything from PCH core thru VTTDRR -> auto. *don't mess with these unless it's only both VCCIO's. VTTDRR must be 50% of vdimm and Auto does this perfectly.
> C-States -> DISABLED
> get this set and we can work on a higher multiplier... report back on temps
> 
> post back with how it works.


1+ Rep!

Not pissed at all, the more i learn, the better.









Will do as you say and report back to ya!









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





So far, only been folding for h10mins, but still. At least now you can see some of the different voltages. I`ll decrease the Vcore and Vcache though if this proves to be stable


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> 1+ Rep!
> 
> Not pissed at all, the more i learn, the better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will do as you say and report back to ya!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So far, only been folding for h10mins, but still. At least now you can see some of the different voltages. I`ll decrease the Vcore and Vcache though if this proves to be stable


Hey how do I take a picture of my bios like that?


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Hello!

You need to put a USB in one of your USB slots. Then go the the uefi and press F12 for a screenshot. (F12 on Asus, dunno which on other mbs)


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> Hello!
> 
> You need to put a USB in one of your USB slots. Then go the the uefi and press F12 for a screenshot. (F12 on Asus, dunno which on other mbs)


Thank you!

I should be finishing up with my overclocking today JPM not then I'll post my settings so you can look over them for me


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Been folding for close to a hour now. Will lower it considerably now. 40mv on Core, and 90mv on cache. If it crash i`ll raise it again.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> Been folding for close to a hour now. Will lower it considerably now. 40mv on Core, and 90mv on cache. If it crash i`ll raise it again.


One at a time!


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> One at a time!


You`re right. ^^

I want to run 4600, but i don`t see the point, So i also want to run 4000 due temps, but i want more. ^^

So far so good. 1.100V on cache 4000, core is changing from 1.196-1.201V. Dunno if i should restart and take a couple mv off so it stays at 1.196v.


----------



## michael-ocn

IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL?

Been mucking with cache clock (going from 3.7 to 4.0) and dram timings (going from cl13 to cl12). I increased vcache and dram voltages somewhat when doing so. Prior to these changes, the system was completely stable (afaik, including 10+ hours of occt).

My new settings with increased cache clock and tighter timings have passed a lot of tests.
- hci memtest overnight
- gsat overnight
- aidaCacheonly overnight
- several hours worth of various stress tests: x264 x265 realbeanch cinebench occt aidaBlend

But ... maybe not so surprising... occt can give it grief, fails within 2 or 3 hours. I've seen two failures so far:
- system freeze
- irql_not_less_or_equal bsod

vccsa is on auto, 0.992
vcache is on default +offset of 0.205, 1.11 under load
vcore is on adaptive, 1.216 under load
drams is on manual, 1.25'ish (2400Mhz)

Should i give vccsa a bump or add a little more to vcache (or maybe a little more to vcore)?


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> You`re right. ^^
> 
> I want to run 4600, but i don`t see the point, So i also want to run 4000 due temps, but i want more. ^^
> 
> So far so good. 1.100V on cache 4000, core is changing from 1.196-1.201V. Dunno if i should restart and take a couple mv off so it stays at 1.196v.


So, I'm at 4.4 @1.296v on my CPU... I want to hit 4.5, but at 1.335vit wasn't stable... Is it safe to go higher voltage on my 5820k? I thought I read somewhere haswell was good up to 1.4v


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> So, I'm at 4.4 @1.296v on my CPU... I want to hit 4.5, but at 1.335vit wasn't stable... Is it safe to go higher voltage on my 5820k? I thought I read somewhere haswell was good up to 1.4v


I woulden`t IMHO. I don`t go over 1.200 on cache and 1.300v on core.









EDIT: 4500 seemed stable so i went for 4600. Only 4-5¤C more for 100mhz more. Simple. Package is at 69-75¤C. Cores are about 5-10¤C lower than package.


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL?
> 
> Been mucking with cache clock (going from 3.7 to 4.0) and dram timings (going from cl13 to cl12). I increased vcache and dram voltages somewhat when doing so. Prior to these changes, the system was completely stable (afaik, including 10+ hours of occt).
> 
> My new settings with increased cache clock and tighter timings have passed a lot of tests.
> - hci memtest overnight
> - gsat overnight
> - aidaCacheonly overnight
> - several hours worth of various stress tests: x264 x265 realbeanch cinebench occt aidaBlend
> 
> But ... maybe not so surprising... occt can give it grief, fails within 2 or 3 hours. I've seen two failures so far:
> - system freeze
> - irql_not_less_or_equal bsod
> 
> vccsa is on auto, 0.992
> vcache is on default +offset of 0.205, 1.11 under load
> vcore is on adaptive, 1.216 under load
> drams is on manual, 1.25'ish (2400Mhz)
> 
> Should i give vccsa a bump or add a little more to vcache (or maybe a little more to vcore)?


IRQL bsod would indicate an instability on core side but freeze would be cache.








Give a bump on core voltage (say 1.25) and try again. If it doesn't work, try on cache voltage (1.15).

It's not unusual to start getting instability "out of the blue" after a hours of stress testing and thinking, "good I'm set all is stable". There is a slight degradation, or call in burn-in period if you wish, after a little while. I've had the same with my 4930K and my 5960X.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> I should be finishing up with my overclocking today JPM not then I'll post my settings so you can look over them for me


NP. post 'em up.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL?
> 
> Been mucking with cache clock (going from 3.7 to 4.0) and dram timings (going from cl13 to cl12). I increased vcache and dram voltages somewhat when doing so. Prior to these changes, the system was completely stable (afaik, including 10+ hours of occt).
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> My new settings with increased cache clock and tighter timings have passed a lot of tests.
> - hci memtest overnight
> - gsat overnight
> - aidaCacheonly overnight
> - several hours worth of various stress tests: x264 x265 realbeanch cinebench occt aidaBlend
> 
> But ... maybe not so surprising... occt can give it grief, fails within 2 or 3 hours. I've seen two failures so far:
> - system freeze
> - irql_not_less_or_equal bsod
> 
> vccsa is on auto, 0.992
> vcache is on default +offset of 0.205, 1.11 under load
> vcore is on adaptive, 1.216 under load
> drams is on manual, 1.25'ish (2400Mhz)
> 
> 
> 
> Should i give vccsa a bump or add a little more to vcache (or maybe a little more to vcore)?


are you doing OCCT "Large" dataset? (Large = like 4GB). IRQL can be ram/cache try bumping cacheV. cache voltage helps to stabilize core annd vid-s-versa according to shammy's extreme guide.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Haha, funny how OCCT recks my chip. It sucks compared to what DH managed to do with it. Wellwell...

EDIT: When i had my 5820K i used OCCT for two hours until i stopped it myself. Was rock stable. Didn`t crash on me once after that. (Or until the cache got defective, but that`s another thing)


----------



## Associated

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> Haha, funny how OCCT recks my chip. It sucks compared to what DH managed to do with it. Wellwell...
> 
> EDIT: When i had my 5820K i used OCCT for two hours until i stopped it myself. Was rock stable. Didn`t crash on me once after that. (Or until the cache got defective, but that`s another thing)


May I ask at what settings did you run cache that it got defected?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> Haha, funny how OCCT recks my chip. It sucks compared to what DH managed to do with it. Wellwell...
> 
> EDIT: When i had my 5820K i used OCCT for two hours until i stopped it myself. Was rock stable. Didn`t crash on me once after that. (Or until the cache got defective, but that`s another thing)


OCCT is very good for stability test in very short time.. I use that for 2H if my OC pass then nothing will BSOD my system in the daily usage..

keep in mind that need +20mv over what Asus RB need to be stable..


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> OCCT is very good for stability test in very short time.. I use that for 2H if my OC pass then nothing will BSOD my system in the daily usage..
> 
> keep in mind that need +20mv over what Asus RB need to be stable..


and sometimes more on cache.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> and sometimes more on cache.


Cache voltage is my Nighmare with my current cpu as my cache need small amount of voltage to pass OCCT with 32GB memory









I want to try Raid but i'm super lazy to open the case and connect all those SSD's


----------



## Associated

No body runs Intel Burn for stability testing?


----------



## Alpina 7

I use Asus real bench


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Associated*
> 
> No body runs Intel Burn for stability testing?


That stupid program for HW-E.. you can pass that at very low voltage.. stay with OCCT & asus RB and the beast BF4


----------



## Mr-Dark

Guys Corsair have something for our 140W cpu's









A new AIO with thick 280m rad.. the H115I.. i'm waiting for the review's as the H105 was very good AIO for me


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Guys Corsair have something for our 140W cpu's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A new AIO with thick 280m rad.. the H115I.. i'm waiting for the review's as the H105 was very good AIO for me


Sounds like they just renamed H110i GT to H115i. Still an aluminium block I'd bet.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Sounds like they just renamed H110i GT to H115i. Still an aluminium block I'd bet.


No. the H110I GT have Square Block and slim Radiator and made by Coolit while this have circular block and made thick Radiator and made by asetek

the GT on sale now.. 105$ instead off 134$


----------



## Desolutional

I doubt Corsair can really eek any more thermal performance out of the AIOs if they keep sticking to cheap, nasty aluminium. Fans are already as efficient as they could be, the pump seems alright (could be bigger), reservoir could be bigger (but it's limited by the AIO form factor).


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Associated*
> 
> No body runs Intel Burn for stability testing?


well... I do on this 5960X. only 5 laps to "simulate" a high current load. But ont on very high overclocks (>4.7). more than that is not going to reveal anything rxcept about the cooling.
main thing is to NOT rely upon a single stress test.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> I doubt Corsair can really eek any more thermal performance out of the AIOs if they keep sticking to cheap, nasty aluminium. Fans are already as efficient as they could be, the pump seems alright (could be bigger), reservoir could be bigger (but it's limited by the AIO form factor).


the next step is 360m rad and expandable AIO


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Associated*
> 
> May I ask at what settings did you run cache that it got defected?


4500 1.250V

I give up my CPU, might send it to Intel for a new one.. 1.250V 4500 dosen`t do it, Cache is on 1.200 4000mhz. Crash after 3 min.

I dunno how a CPU can go from needing 1.191 to 1.250+++v. wellwell


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> 4500 1.250V
> 
> I give up my CPU, might send it to Intel for a new one.. 1.250V 4500 dosen`t do it, Cache is on 1.200 4000mhz. Crash after 3 min.
> 
> I dunno how a CPU can go from needing 1.191 to 1.250+++v. wellwell


There is probably something else wrong. Have you tried clear cmos and start fresh? core at first with cache and memory at stock. Then add cache in the play and finally memory.
Oh and, check your of integrity while you are at it, failing overclock can (and will) result in os corruption of repeated.
An sfc scannow and chkdsk can't hurt to rule out OS.


----------



## Jpmboy

to follow on Kimir's lead.... if you are running W10. You can open a cmnd prompt as admin and type: _dism /online /cleanup-image /restorehealth_
This will refresh the W10 kernel if needed and not affect any files or programs you have. It will stick at 20% for some time then finish. Unfortunately, this will restore W10 programs you may have deleted using powershell, so you'd have to delete them again.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> the next step is 360m rad and expandable AIO


Now that's just straight up copying EK, mind you, Corsair would probably do it better without all the stupid leaking issues with their first batch. At least the H110i GT was recalled quickly when the fault was discovered.


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> to follow on Kimir's lead.... if you are running W10. You can open a cmnd prompt as admin and type: _dism /online /cleanup-image /restorehealth_
> This will refresh the W10 kernel if needed and not affect any files or programs you have. It will stick at 20% for some time then finish. Unfortunately, this will restore W10 programs you may have deleted using powershell, so you'd have to delete them again.


And before using the restorehealth, you can scan and check health as I've seen on the Internet.

Code:



Code:


%windir%\system32\Dism.exe /Online /Cleanup-Image /ScanHealth
%windir%\system32\Dism.exe /Online /Cleanup-Image /CheckHealth
%windir%\system32\Dism.exe /Online /Cleanup-Image /RestoreHealth

(that's for creating batch)

there is more command also, https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/hh825265.aspx

I didn't knew about those stuff. I've learned something today







, it works with w7 and 8 too, as I've read.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> And before using the restorehealth, you can scan and check health as I've seen on the Internet.
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> %windir%\system32\Dism.exe /Online /Cleanup-Image /ScanHealth
> %windir%\system32\Dism.exe /Online /Cleanup-Image /CheckHealth
> %windir%\system32\Dism.exe /Online /Cleanup-Image /RestoreHealth
> 
> (that's for creating batch)
> 
> there is more command also, https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/hh825265.aspx
> 
> I didn't knew about those stuff. I've learned something today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , it works with w7 and 8 too, as I've read.











you made the bat file?


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you made the bat file?


I did not, found them over here (scroll all the way down).
I'll definitely give the scan and check an try when I go back to windows (busy folding on Mint for now).


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Associated*
> 
> No body runs Intel Burn for stability testing?
> 
> 
> 
> well... I do on this 5960X. only 5 laps to "simulate" a high current load. But ont on very high overclocks (>4.7). more than that is not going to reveal anything rxcept about the cooling.
> main thing is to NOT rely upon a single stress test.
Click to expand...

This. I too use IBT just because it is quick, and certainly a high load. I follow up with x264 custom script for the long run, but IBT will generally tell you in a matter of minutes what some programs may take hours to announce.


----------



## Mr-Dark

BSOD "clock watchdog timeout " is lack of vcore right ? almost ?


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> BSOD "clock watchdog timeout " is lack of vcore right ? almost ?


can be input voltage / cache voltage / temperature, or VCore.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> can be input voltage / cache voltage / temperature, or VCore.


I know its not my SSD the problem..lol

for sure one of those but i want to know which one is almost give that Bsod.. as the cache give a freeze but the Vcore ?


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> I know its not my SSD the problem..lol
> 
> for sure one of those but i want to know which one is almost give that Bsod.. as the cache give a freeze but the Vcore ?


Freeze point to Cache primarily, but can also be VDIMM or (more rare) input voltage

If you have agent voltage way off, that can also cause these watchdog timeouts.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> BSOD "clock watchdog timeout " is lack of vcore right ? almost ?


under what conditions did the CWDTO occur?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> under what conditions did the CWDTO occur?


In BF4 at 4.5ghz 1.26v I didn't test OCCT yet but its Asus RB & XTU stable


----------



## sinholueiro

Talking about AIOs. Is there any AIO that get decent temp/noise to OC our 6 cores?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> In BF4 at 4.5ghz 1.26v I didn't test OCCT yet but its Asus RB & XTU stable


what vccin and LLC?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> what vccin and LLC?


1.940v LLC 7


----------



## Desolutional

Games can present instability better than "Real" bench, as games ramp the processor frequently depending on what the engine needs to do. Idle-load transitions can exhibit instability which full load simulations cannot. Push the Vcore up by +0.02V and see if there's any issues. LLC 7 with 1.94V is pretty fine already.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Games can present instability better than "Real" bench, as games ramp the processor frequently depending on what the engine needs to do. Idle-load transitions can exhibit instability which full load simulations cannot. Push the Vcore up by +0.02V and see if there's any issues. LLC 7 with 1.94V is pretty fine already.


^^ this.

(damn.. you've had more trouble with BF4, and BF3 if I 'member right







)


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Games can present instability better than "Real" bench, as games ramp the processor frequently depending on what the engine needs to do. Idle-load transitions can exhibit instability which full load simulations cannot. Push the Vcore up by +0.02V and see if there's any issues. LLC 7 with 1.94V is pretty fine already.


I will do now + should Pass 2h OCCT at least
Quote:


> ^^ this.
> 
> (damn.. you've had more trouble with BF4, and BF3 if I 'member right redface.gif )


BF4 is super sensitive to any OC. if the cpu unstable it will BSOD very fast.. as that game use 8 thread from the cpu









its my fault as i didn't test 4.5ghz in the right way, its annoying how i changed 3 chip and non of them give me what i want..lol


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> I will do now + should Pass 2h OCCT at least
> BF4 is super sensitive to any OC. if the cpu unstable it will BSOD very fast.. as that game use 8 thread from the cpu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its my fault as i didn't test 4.5ghz in the right way, its annoying how i changed 3 chip and non of them give me what i want..lol


BF4 MP - right? just add a few Mv. can't say I've BSOD during Bf4... I have krapped out a GpU OCs at 4K tho.


----------



## Associated

Well this will sound funny... I have quite the opposite problem... Stable in every game (GTA V, Dying Light, Witcher 3, BF4, Far Cry4....) not a single crash on OC, but OCCT well 1-10min, eather hardlock, bluescreen or error detected, I tried upping the Voltage on everything, nothing seems to improve the stability much, Aida64, Real Bench, IBT no problems.







Why did you guys had to introduce me to the OCCT!?








Seriuoulsy if I had to say whats worng I would say its a bug or something


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Associated*
> 
> Well this will sound funny... I have quite the opposite problem... Stable in every game (GTA V, Dying Light, Witcher 3, BF4, Far Cry4....) not a single crash on OC, but OCCT well 1-10min, eather hardlock, bluescreen or error detected, I tried upping the Voltage on everything, nothing seems to improve the stability much, Aida64, Real Bench, IBT no problems.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why did you guys had to introduce me to the OCCT!?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriuoulsy if I had to say whats worng I would say its a bug or something


nah - doesn't sound funny at all. BF4 is not that hard on the kit.


----------



## Alpina 7

Ok ive been working on it for 2 days now and im think im nice and stable. here are the numbers i ended up with, let me know what you guys think and JPM boy let me know if i need to change anything







:thumb: im stable at 4 hours now on real bench

Stock:



After Overclock:




GPU Settings:



Bios Settings:


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> IRQL bsod would indicate an instability on core side but freeze would be cache.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Give a bump on core voltage (say 1.25) and try again. If it doesn't work, try on cache voltage (1.15).
> 
> It's not unusual to start getting instability "out of the blue" after a hours of stress testing and thinking, "good I'm set all is stable". There is a slight degradation, or call in burn-in period if you wish, after a little while. I've had the same with my 4930K and my 5960X.


The core's been up around 4.4Ghz for a few months now, I only started pushing cache up more recently and very recently to the 4.0 mark. Still trying to dial it in and OCCT is the final test to get thru.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> are you doing OCCT "Large" dataset? (Large = like 4GB). IRQL can be ram/cache try bumping cacheV. cache voltage helps to stabilize core annd vid-s-versa according to shammy's extreme guide.


Yup, occt large dataset. I think I'll try vcache first... but...

I noticed something that might make a difference? With the cache clock turned up to 4.0, I sometimes briefly see up to 1.232v on core (usually its right at 1.216 while under load). With the cache clock down at 3.7 (and lower) the highest I ever saw on core was 1.216v. There's no difference in core voltage settings between the two, only vCache voltage and DRAM voltage changes.

So it looks like the core's are calling for more sometimes now that the cache clock is dialed up. Could upping the dram voltage be the root cause of the core's calling for more? I'll undo my DRAM changes to see about that? Bad on me for having change two things at once, serves me right to be having a hard time trouble shooting.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> And before using the restorehealth, you can scan and check health as I've seen on the Internet.
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> %windir%\system32\Dism.exe /Online /Cleanup-Image /ScanHealth
> %windir%\system32\Dism.exe /Online /Cleanup-Image /CheckHealth
> %windir%\system32\Dism.exe /Online /Cleanup-Image /RestoreHealth
> 
> (that's for creating batch)
> 
> there is more command also, https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/hh825265.aspx
> 
> I didn't knew about those stuff. I've learned something today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , it works with w7 and 8 too, as I've read.


Thnx for these ptrs!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinholueiro*
> 
> Talking about AIOs. Is there any AIO that get decent temp/noise to OC our 6 cores?


I think the swiftech h240x and the ek predator can do an ok job of it. They both have decent pumps with a good flow rate and low fin density rads so the fans don't have to spin maniacally to force air thru.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Associated*
> 
> Well this will sound funny... I have quite the opposite problem... Stable in every game (GTA V, Dying Light, Witcher 3, BF4, Far Cry4....) not a single crash on OC, but OCCT well 1-10min, eather hardlock, bluescreen or error detected, I tried upping the Voltage on everything, nothing seems to improve the stability much, Aida64, Real Bench, IBT no problems.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why did you guys had to introduce me to the OCCT!?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriuoulsy if I had to say whats worng I would say its a bug or something


Some people don't bother with occt because of that... a matter of 99.[how many 9s you want to see here]% confidence


----------



## Qwinn

"Talking about AIOs. Is there any AIO that get decent temp/noise to OC our 6 cores?"

Granted, I don't have a lot of comparisons, but I am liking my Thermaltake Water 3.0 Ultimate. Uses a 360" radiator, only AIO I found with one that size when I was shopping. With 4.4Ghz at 1.265v in BIOS (1.28 under OCCT load) and manual 1.1 vcache and 1.92 vinput in LLC7, highest temp I hit is 80c in 10 hours of OCCT, and the 3 120" fans on it are among the quietest of the fans in my case. Not sure how that compares to other AIO's but seems ok to me. And that's with push-pull as exhaust. From what I'm hearing, I could get it to work even better if I used it as intake, I'm just too lazy to be bothered.


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> The core's been up around 4.4Ghz for a few months now, I only started pushing cache up more recently and very recently to the 4.0 mark. Still trying to dial it in and OCCT is the final test to get thru.
> 
> ...
> 
> I noticed something that might make a difference? With the cache clock turned up to 4.0, I sometimes briefly see up to 1.232v on core (usually its right at 1.216 while under load). With the cache clock down at 3.7 (and lower) the highest I ever saw on core was 1.216v. There's no difference in core voltage settings between the two, only vCache voltage and DRAM voltage changes.
> 
> So it looks like the core's are calling for more sometimes now that the cache clock is dialed up. Could upping the dram voltage be the root cause of the core's calling for more? I'll undo my DRAM changes to see about that? Bad on me for having change two things at once, serves me right to be having a hard time trouble shooting.


Ok, i undid my dram changes so its back to how it was before (cl13 and stock auto voltage) but the cache is still at 4ghz and 1.1'ish volts.

Ran about 20 or 30 minutes worth of aida/occt, plus some regular usage, plus toggling between high perf and balanced power plan. I have not seen more than 1.216 on vcore. The max i've seen on core#n VID is 1.218 which matches what i saw prior to bumping the cache clock up.

Tentatively, I think either bumping up dram voltage and / or tightening the timings perhaps did somehow cause the core instability (where core#n VID is calling for more vcore than the bios settings will give it). A longer occt run should tell me one way or the other.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

I will drop OCCT maybe. We`ll see..









Question: CWDTO Bsod could be a bit of everything right?

Do we have a small little table with what the different Bsods usually are, and (rarely) could be due X and X voltage?
Would be awesome if so!


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> Ok ive been working on it for 2 days now and im think im nice and stable. here are the numbers i ended up with, let me know what you guys think and JPM boy let me know if i need to change anything
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumb: im stable at 4 hours now on real bench
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Stock:
> 
> 
> 
> After Overclock:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GPU Settings:
> 
> 
> 
> Bios Settings:


Nice! So cool seeing that 99% on firemark









Here's what i got for these benches with my current oc which is not too far off from yours.
x44 core, x40 cache, 2400 cl13 mem

Firestrike: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/10405706
I hadn't run that since upping the cache to x40, actually it made no difference for this bench.

RealBench: This score is definitely a bit better than before.
Image Editing: 126312
Time: 67.927
Encoding: 145600
Time: 82.335
OpenCL: 93470
KSamples/sec: 2414
Heavy Multitasking: 138266
Time: 70.733
System Score: 107218


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> BF4 MP - right? just add a few Mv. can't say I've BSOD during Bf4... I have krapped out a GpU OCs at 4K tho.


Yes. MB.. I just start to hate my life from the bad cpu's all the time







, Now testing 4.4ghz OCCT and ya this crap ask for the same voltage as the old one.. 1.260v -_-

I have the worst J batch .. worst L batch .. worst memory kit out there.. worst H110I GT .. worst 850 Evo .... and soon worst 980TI out there









also i had the worst 4790k & 4770k and ya even the 2600k is crap... No luck at all in this life


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Yes. MB.. I just start to hate my life from the bad cpu's all the time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , Now testing 4.4ghz OCCT and ya this crap ask for the same voltage as the old one.. 1.260v -_-
> 
> I have the worst J batch .. worst L batch .. worst memory kit out there.. worst H110I GT .. worst 850 Evo .... and soon worst 980TI out there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also i had the worst 4790k & 4770k and ya even the 2600k is crap... No luck at all in this life


Have you posted how you are running OCCT? If testing Linpack with AVX, maybe it's best you use other methods to test stability that are better suited to your uses.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Yes. MB.. I just start to hate my life from the bad cpu's all the time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , Now testing 4.4ghz OCCT and ya this crap ask for the same voltage as the old one.. 1.260v -_-
> 
> I have the worst J batch .. worst L batch .. worst memory kit out there.. worst H110I GT .. worst 850 Evo .... and soon worst 980TI out there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also i had the worst 4790k & 4770k and ya even the 2600k is crap... No luck at all in this life


I feel for you man, I've watched you go through so much hardward.

I'm still sitting here with the same Gaming 7/5820k, which the same 4.2Ghz OC, I didn't want to have to go through what you are.
Though I did sell my GTX980ti Gaming 6G and bought a eVGA GTX980ti Hybrid, I like the cooler temps.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Have you posted how you are running OCCT? If testing Linpack with AVX, maybe it's best you use other methods to test stability that are better suited to your uses.


The normal Large data.. I should pass OCCT as Asus RB stable OC BSOD in BF4








Quote:


> I feel for you man, I've watched you go through so much hardward.
> 
> I'm still sitting here with the same Gaming 7/5820k, which the same 4.2Ghz OC, I didn't want to have to go through what you are.
> Though I did sell my GTX980ti Gaming 6G and bought a eVGA GTX980ti Hybrid, I like the cooler temps.


Thanks mate

All crap for me the worst chip for me all the time even now J batch is crap.. 4.4ghz need more than 1.26v..lol

also i can't RMA to intel from here... I can't spend more and more money in a crap platform...

the Hybrid is awesome, i will get one soon but i'm sure my one will be 50% ASIC and perform like a crap..


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> The normal Large data.. I should pass OCCT as Asus RB stable OC BSOD in BF4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks mate
> 
> All crap for me the worst chip for me all the time even now J batch is crap.. 4.4ghz need more than 1.26v..lol
> 
> also i can't RMA to intel from here... I can't spend more and more money in a crap platform...
> 
> the Hybrid is awesome, i will get one soon but i'm sure my one will be 50% ASIC and perform like a crap..


I didn't suggest you simply ran Realbench, didn't even mention it actually. Have you bothered to post up your UEFI settings?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I didn't suggest you simply ran Realbench, didn't even mention it actually. Have you bothered to post up your UEFI settings?


Sure, now i'm testing Core OC only

Multi to 44 & Voltage to adaptive 1.26v & cache +100mv at stock clock & memory clock 2133mhz @1.30v & SA 0.975v & Input 1.940v & LLC 7 & Phase to optimized

that give me error in core 3 after 19m in OCCT so its asking for more volt


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Sure, now i'm testing Core OC only
> 
> Multi to 44 & Voltage to adaptive 1.26v & cache +100mv at stock clock & memory clock 2133mhz @1.30v & SA 0.975v & Input 1.940v & LLC 7 & Phase to optimized
> 
> that give me error in core 3 after 19m in OCCT so its asking for more volt


Test again at 1.3v. You can leave the System Agent in Auto for now, as well as memory voltage. There's no need to run that much memory voltage at 2133 when left to the board.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Test again at 1.3v. You can leave the System Agent in Auto for now.


Okay will do now @1.30v and auto SA


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Okay will do now @1.30v and auto SA


lol, this makes me feel better about my 5820K. 4.4GHz at 1.23V; game stable, not Prime95 large FFT oddly enough. Will have to test with GTA V soon (which really hits cache hard for some reason). Also OCCT needs upwards of 1.26V for 4.4GHz, GTA only needs 1.24V.


----------



## Qwinn

I found that my system agent at anything other than Auto would cause me to crash in OCCT. Good thing I'm not trying to overclock my memory beyond XMP settings.


----------



## Associated

Would I even bother with OCCT if I didn't have a single crash playing games or any crash at all in 5days? For some reason my PC doesn't like OCCT at all.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Associated*
> 
> Would I even bother with OCCT if I didn't have a single crash playing games or any crash at all in 5days? For some reason my PC doesn't like OCCT at all.


Maxeeeeemum stabeeeeeliteeeee.


----------



## weinstein888

I'm sure someone here knows this - the default LLC level for a 5960X is 9 right? Also, the default input voltage is 1.92V?


----------



## GreedyMuffin

No.

It`s 1.800 (1,808) LLC i`m not sure about. Probably 6.









EDIT: Could vary from CPU to CPU tho i guess. My sample is at least that.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Yes. MB.. I just start to hate my life from the bad cpu's all the time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , Now testing 4.4ghz OCCT and ya this crap ask for the same voltage as the old one.. 1.260v -_-
> 
> I have the worst J batch .. worst L batch .. worst memory kit out there.. worst H110I GT .. worst 850 Evo .... and soon worst 980TI out there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also i had the worst 4790k & 4770k and ya even the 2600k is crap... No luck at all in this life


guess we won't be asking you to stop at the beverage barn to pick up some lottery tickets.








Aren't you also mixing two ram kits?
I recall that you ran stock for awhile and all was good... if that is true, you really should post your bios page screen shots. It's just hard to believe we can;t get this tuned up and working.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Associated*
> 
> Would I even bother with OCCT if I didn't have a single crash playing games or any crash at all in 5days? For some reason my PC doesn't like OCCT at all.


If your rig does everything you want but can't pass OCCT, then no worries.







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weinstein888*
> 
> I'm sure someone here knows this - the default LLC level for a 5960X is 9 right? Also, the default input voltage is 1.92V?


Auto LLC is the highest setting (will add mV to BCCIN usually). Default VCCIN (eg on auto) scales with bios settings, so it's not fixed AFAIK.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> guess we won't be asking you to stop at the beverage barn to pick up some lottery tickets. wink.gif
> Aren't you also mixing two ram kits?
> I recall that you ran stock for awhile and all was good... if that is true, you really should post your bios page screen shots. It's just hard to believe we can;t get this tuned up and working.


My pc stable at stock setting and stable after the memory OC. but the core ask for high amount of voltage to be stable at 4.4ghz in OCCT

Here is my bios setting (expect the memory set back to 2133 and stock CL ) also the multi at 44 now

Setting.zip 2650k .zip file


Are you sure its my memory kit the problem ? holding my core OC back ?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> My pc stable at stock setting and stable after the memory OC. but the core ask for high amount of voltage to be stable at 4.4ghz in OCCT
> 
> Here is my bios setting (expect the memory set back to 2133 and stock CL ) also the multi at 44 now
> 
> Setting.zip 2650k .zip file
> 
> 
> *Are you sure its my memory kit the problem* ? holding my core OC back ?


not sure at all... let me look at the settings...

okay, humor me and try this... strap 100 and BCLK 100
find these settings and adjust:

Make sure you DISABLE Dram SVID when you OC the ram.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> not sure at all... let me look at the settings...
> 
> okay, humor me and try this... strap 100 and BCLK 100
> find these settings and adjust:
> 
> Make sure you DISABLE Dram SVID when you OC the ram.


Okay will do now, the rest is fine ?


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Okay will do now, the rest is fine ?


You'll only need to change the top two and the bottom two. You can leave the power limits on Auto if you've disabled CPU SVID support.

Set strap and BCLK as jpm said. If lower temps is something you desire, turn off ASUS MultiCore Enhancement. LLC 7 is safe enough up to 1.98V, Raja confirmed it himself. I use LLC 6 at 1.98V+ myself. Shouldn't need to play with "CPU Current Capability" but it won't do no harm leaving it at 140%.

As for testing RAM, 3 hours of GSAT will do a thorough job; 1 hour will ensure you're stable enough for most things except OCCT possibly. If you haven't already, *test the RAM*. Drop the multi on core to 43, and the cache to 38 and boot into Linux to run GSAT.


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> Ok ive been working on it for 2 days now and im think im nice and stable. here are the numbers i ended up with, let me know what you guys think and JPM boy let me know if i need to change anything
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumb: im stable at 4 hours now on real bench
> 
> Stock:
> 
> 
> 
> After Overclock:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GPU Settings:
> 
> 
> 
> Bios Settings:


Bump! JPMBoy what you think ?

I wasn't able to duplicate my fire strike score of 18412/21331 when I had the same settings but 3000 on the ram.. Not sure why.. What exactly in my Asus bios directly impacts benchmark scores? I figured with 3200 now instead I'd get a better score ?


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Question: Playing GTA V. It freezes for about 5-10 sec and reboots normally. Which voltage to increase?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> You'll only need to change the top two and the bottom two. You can leave the power limits on Auto if you've disabled CPU SVID support.
> 
> Set strap and BCLK as jpm said. If lower temps is something you desire, turn off ASUS MultiCore Enhancement. LLC 7 is safe enough up to 1.98V, Raja confirmed it himself. I use LLC 6 at 1.98V+ myself. Shouldn't need to play with "CPU Current Capability" but it won't do no harm leaving it at 140%.
> 
> As for testing RAM, 3 hours of GSAT will do a thorough job; 1 hour will ensure you're stable enough for most things except OCCT possibly. If you haven't already, *test the RAM*. Drop the multi on core to 43, and the cache to 38 and boot into Linux to run GSAT.


The temp is fine but its Impossible how my 3 5820k's need same voltage to pass OCCT at 4.4ghz, i'm testing now with Jp setting..

my memory is fine at 3000 CL15 or 2666 CL14 already pass 400% HCI. but the core's need high voltage to stabilize 4.4ghz


----------



## Qwinn

In order to stabilize 4.4 enough for 10 hours of OCCT, I need 1.25 in the BIOS. If I add cache OC to 3.8 Ghz to that, I need 1.26 vcore in the BIOS. Either way Hwinfo64 shows 1.28v under load. So the numbers you're looking at aren't all that unusually bad IMO.


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> The core's been up around 4.4Ghz for a few months now, I only started pushing cache up more recently and very recently to the 4.0 mark. Still trying to dial it in and OCCT is the final test to get thru.
> Yup, occt large dataset. I think I'll try vcache first... but...
> 
> I noticed something that might make a difference? With the cache clock turned up to 4ghz, I sometimes briefly see up to 1.232v on core (usually its right at 1.216 while under load). With the cache clock down at 3.7 (and lower) the highest I ever saw on core was 1.216v. There's no difference in core voltage settings between the two, only vCache voltage and DRAM voltage changes.
> 
> So it looks like the core's are calling for more sometimes now that the cache clock is dialed up. Could upping the dram voltage be the root cause of the core's calling for more? I'll undo my DRAM changes to see about that? Bad on me for having change two things at once, serves me right to be having a hard time trouble shooting.


Nope, no soup for me







Still fails with the DRAM changes reverted and in particular still seeing voltage irregularities and vCore jumping up to 1.232 instead of staying at 1.216. The labels occt uses are confusing, but it's clear that something goes very amiss around the 44m mark in this run.








I'm back to x44core x37cache for now.


----------



## Mr-Dark

So after changing the power setting as Jp say.. OCCT Pass 1h at 4.4ghz 1.26v while its fail without the power setting at same voltage so its an improvement..

but still 1.26v for 4.4ghz very bad for me


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Okay will do now, the rest is fine ?


looks okay to me, but it is what stability says that matters.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> You'll only need to change the top two and the bottom two. You can leave the power limits on Auto if you've disabled CPU SVID support.
> 
> Set strap and BCLK as jpm said. If lower temps is something you desire, *turn off ASUS MultiCore Enhancement.* LLC 7 is safe enough up to 1.98V, Raja confirmed it himself. I use LLC 6 at 1.98V+ myself. Shouldn't need to play with "CPU Current Capability" but it won't do no harm leaving it at 140%.
> 
> As for testing RAM, 3 hours of GSAT will do a thorough job; 1 hour will ensure you're stable enough for most things except OCCT possibly. If you haven't already, *test the RAM*. Drop the multi on core to 43, and the cache to 38 and boot into Linux to run GSAT.


Just fyi, As SOON a you set synch cores and exceed the stock turbo multi, both Asus and the built-in Intel core enhancement are disabled.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> Bump! JPMBoy what you think ?
> 
> I wasn't able to duplicate my fire strike score of 18412/21331 when I had the same settings but 3000 on the ram.. Not sure why.. What exactly in my Asus bios directly impacts benchmark scores? I figured with 3200 now instead I'd get a better score ?


Looks okay generally... "Ratio Tuning"? shouldn't this be "Keep Current"? And Disable CPu SVID. (save your current config to a save slot or to a usb stick.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> Nope, no soup for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still fails with the DRAM changes reverted and in particular still seeing voltage irregularities and vCore jumping up to 1.232 instead of staying at 1.216. The labels occt uses are confusing, but it's clear that something goes very amiss around the 44m mark in this run.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm back to x44core x37cache for now.


somethin' ain't right. Post up bios picks of the failing configuration...

I'll be busy this WE dealing with this... and a New i3 6320, and NFL Championships! .


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> So after changing the power setting as Jp say.. OCCT Pass 1h at 4.4ghz 1.26v while its fail without the power setting at same voltage so its an improvement..
> 
> but still 1.26v for 4.4ghz very bad for me


good to know. concern yourself less with the voltage... most low voltage chips run hot, so set yourself a temp limit and OC until you start to exceed that. Folks focus too much on the lowest voltage. some motors are just less fuel efficient, but can still set the pace


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> So after changing the power setting as Jp say.. OCCT Pass 1h at 4.4ghz 1.26v while its fail without the power setting at same voltage so its an improvement..
> 
> but still 1.26v for 4.4ghz very bad for me


So long as temps are good, there's nothing wrong with 1.26v







Most people won't get exceptionally good or bad chips, most likely somewhere in the middle, and for me at least, 4.4 ain't such a bad middle to be in.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> somethin' ain't right. Post up bios picks of the failing configuration...
> 
> I'll be busy this WE dealing with this... and a New i3 6320, and NFL Championships! .


Can't do it now, but i'll do that over the weekend. Stay warm and dry


----------



## Jpmboy

oops = derped the edit.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> good to know. concern yourself less with the voltage... most low voltage chips run hot, so set yourself a temp limit and OC until you start to exceed that. Folks focus too much on the lowest voltage. some motors are just less fuel efficient, but can still set the pace


The temp is fine 64c max at the lowest H100i fan's 850rpm.. Up to 1.360v is fine but i don't want to fry this chip.. as the next step is 5930k or 5960x but i will wait for BW-E

changing 3 chip to get a good chip and all of them is bad.. same voltage for 4.4ghz








Quote:


> So long as temps are good, there's nothing wrong with 1.26v thumb.gif Most people won't get exceptionally good or bad chips, most likely somewhere in the middle, and for me at least, 4.4 ain't such a bad middle to be in.


the temp is fine.. still 64c in the hottest core but the problem i change 3 5820k to get a good one and all of them crap


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> looks okay to me, but it is what stability says that matters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just fyi, As SOON a you set synch cores and exceed the stock turbo multi, both Asus and the built-in Intel core enhancement are disabled.
> Looks okay generally... "Ratio Tuning"? shouldn't this be "Keep Current"? And Disable CPu SVID. (save your current config to a save slot or to a usb stick.
> somethin' ain't right. Post up bios picks of the failing configuration...
> 
> I'll be busy this WE dealing with this... and a New i3 6320, and NFL Championships! .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/quote
> 
> What about "EPU power saving mode"?
> 
> Also what about my question about my fire strike scores relation to my CPU clocks


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> changing 3 chip to get a good chip and all of them is bad.. same voltage for 4.4ghz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the temp is fine.. still 64c in the hottest core but the problem i change 3 5820k to get a good one and all of them crap


I need to keep the voltage down because the temps i see are 10c higher even at the lower voltage. 4.5 is out for me due to temps getting hotter than i'd like. I think you got a decent chip, not exceptional, but a good one.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Question: Is a OC more stable without using balanced in windows power thingy?

Second question: Is cache OC really worth it? I tested the difference in Cinebench R15. My mem was 14-14-1-4-36-1T 2666 and core was 4000, cache was 4000. The difference was 14 points from 3 to 4 ghz.


----------



## thrgk

Hey guys for ddr4 ram, a lot of the new stuff is for skylake, will it work with X99 ok or depends ?

I saw someone mention 3200TZ C14, anyone got a link to that kit? Even the 3400 c16 stuff on Newegg for $125 looks sweet but is for skylake


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> What about "EPU power saving mode"?
> 
> Also what about my question about my fire strike scores relation to my CPU clocks
> 
> 
> 
> you are overclocking.. no power savings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lower FS score could be many things. hard to evaluate. sry.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Hey guys for ddr4 ram, a lot of the new stuff is for skylake, will it work with X99 ok or depends ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I saw someone mention 3200TZ C14, anyone got a link to that kit? Even the 3400 c16 stuff on Newegg for $125 looks sweet but is for skylake
Click to expand...

all over *this thread*
4x8GB c14 kit.


----------



## Silent Scone

It's a beast. Think back to kits and IC available 14 months ago.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> It's a beast. Think back to kits and IC available 14 months ago.


i know. crazy and like 50% the price.. but that's expected as a platform gets middle aged. hey bud, post up a asrock timing config snip... have you set clock period?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> i know. crazy and like 50% the price.. but that's expected as a platform gets middle aged. hey bud, post up a asrock timing config snip... have you set clock period?


Send me a link to a copy that'll work for me and I might (lazy I know







)

CLK period is in auto, this is what I tested yesterday and still running


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Just fyi, As SOON a you set synch cores and exceed the stock turbo multi, both Asus and the built-in Intel core enhancement are disabled.


Hmm, interesting; I'm sure I saw all 6 cores rocketing at the same frequency when I was using VLC back in my noob X99 days. I just leave it off as it doesn't provide as much of a benefit compared to disabling core parking (of which core parking is useless for efficiency on X99).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> Second question: Is cache OC really worth it? I tested the difference in Cinebench R15. My mem was 14-14-1-4-36-1T 2666 and core was 4000, cache was 4000. The difference was 14 points from 3 to 4 ghz.


Depends on the app: in most cases - no. Personally, I wouldn't downclock cache if it meant I only gain an extra 0.1GHz on the core - I prefer having things sync up closely - even if there is a few points lost in benchmarks. Ditto on DRAM, 2400 vs. 3200 is difficult to see in real world apps besides benchmarks. I've tested both with 7-Zip and my office files (over 50GB of old data needed compressing); discounting any uncontrollable variables, performance was within a few of seconds of each other. Cache may help in CPU bound (100%) situations.


----------



## Associated

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> The temp is fine 64c max at the lowest H100i fan's 850rpm.. Up to 1.360v is fine but i don't want to fry this chip.. as the next step is 5930k or 5960x but i will wait for BW-E
> 
> changing 3 chip to get a good chip and all of them is bad.. same voltage for 4.4ghz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the temp is fine.. still 64c in the hottest core but the problem i change 3 5820k to get a good one and all of them crap


What are your ambient temps? I hit those temps at 4.2GHz 1.122V load, and higher RPMs with h100i GTX.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Hmm, interesting; I'm sure I saw all 6 cores rocketing at the same frequency when I was using VLC back in my noob X99 days. I just leave it off as it doesn't provide as much of a benefit compared to disabling core parking (of which core parking is useless for efficiency on X99).
> Depends on the app: in most cases - no. Personally, I wouldn't downclock cache if it meant I only gain an extra 0.1GHz on the core - I prefer having things sync up closely - even if there is a few points lost in benchmarks. Ditto on DRAM, 2400 vs. 3200 is difficult to see in real world apps besides benchmarks. I've tested both with 7-Zip and my office files (over 50GB of old data needed compressing); discounting any uncontrollable variables, performance was within a few of seconds of each other. Cache may help in CPU bound (100%) situations.


Core enhancement really only is an OEM version of what we can do on a per core basis, except Intel and ASUS will work up to the max stock turbo frequency. On the ROG boards, ASUS has a built in per core OC + Gamer's Overclock.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Send me a link to a copy that'll work for me and I might (lazy I know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> CLK period is in auto, this is what I tested yesterday and still running
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Here they are. 3.05 works on x99 just fine.

TimingConfiguratorv3.0.5.zip 2619k .zip file


TimingConfiguratorv4.0.3.zip 2879k .zip file


lol - since I'm running 2x tREFI, memtweak comes up with an efficiency score that is silly.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Core enhancement really only is an OEM version of what we can do on a per core basis, except Intel and ASUS will work up to the max stock turbo frequency. On the ROG boards, ASUS has a built in per core OC + Gamer's Overclock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here they are. 3.05 works on x99 just fine.
> 
> TimingConfiguratorv3.0.5.zip 2619k .zip file
> 
> 
> TimingConfiguratorv4.0.3.zip 2879k .zip file
> 
> 
> lol - since I'm running 2x tREFI, memtweak comes up with an efficiency score that is silly.


Thanks bud, you didn't really have to









Lol, I know - the efficiency score seems to assume a few things for sure.


----------



## Alpina 7

I also went in and changed these settings.. You guys ever mess with these?


----------



## Cyb3r

about the ddr4 memory what cpu are you pairing it with? i noticed my 5960x didn't have issues with the ripjaws V skylake kit (3200mhz but it had some mild issues getting stable some times) while the ripjaws 4 kit 3200mhz using similar settings has been stable ever since i put them in my box

X99 is really but i mean really picky about memory to begin with some kits will just not pass mem training in the bios no matter what you try







i swapped my Ripjaws V kit for the ripjaws 4 since 1 off the sticks was dead and it had issues getting 100% stable


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Associated*
> 
> What are your ambient temps? I hit those temps at 4.2GHz 1.122V load, and higher RPMs with h100i GTX.


Around 19c ...


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> I also went in and changed these settings.. You guys ever mess with these?


Shouldn't need to change DRAM current capability; I haven't seen any benefit with it on personally, might need to ask jpm or scone about that one. PCIEX16_4 should be left on Auto or Disabled unless you have an NVMe drive.


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Shouldn't need to change DRAM current capability; I haven't seen any benefit with it on personally, might need to ask jpm or scone about that one. PCIEX16_4 should be left on Auto or Disabled unless you have an NVMe drive.


Ok yea i was confused about the PCI setting, Under X4 mode it says that it increases performance of 1 or more GPU's and also recommended it for maximum performance without an m.2 slot... the only other option was AUTO and under auto it said to Choose auto if running m.2.... very confusing.. whats the benefits if any?

ill change back the ram now


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> all over *this thread*
> 4x8GB c14 kit.


+rep!

So I can run dual channel as quad in my x99 ok?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> +rep!
> 
> So I can run dual channel as quad in my x99 ok?


Yes.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> +rep!
> 
> So I can run dual channel as quad in my x99 ok?


Why would you though? All X99 board are at least 4 DIMM and support 4 channel, and the kit you are asking about is a 4 DIMM kit


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Why would you though? All X99 board are at least 4 DIMM and support 4 channel, and the kit you are asking about is a 4 DIMM kit


Asrock x99 mini itx is only a dual channel board... Why would he? because it's 3200Mhz cl14 capable of speeds up to 3600Mhz and runs in quad channel on x99 boards.










3400Mhz GSAT stable for 1hr.


----------



## kill

Hey guys! just picked up a 5820k the other day and I am loving it. I have noticed my stock voltage is really low. What should the average stock voltage be? Also what is a good guide for overclocking these CPUs? GTA 5 and Fallout 4 Love this CPU. I can stream no problems now on twitch.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kill*
> 
> Hey guys! just picked up a 5820k the other day and I am loving it. I have noticed my stock voltage is really low. What should the average stock voltage be? Also what is a good guide for overclocking these CPUs? GTA 5 and Fallout 4 Love this CPU. I can stream no problems now on twitch.


I have personally see them anywhere from .985v to 1.031v VID and under load around 1.000v to 1.051v all with 5 different 5820k's, some capable of 4.4Ghz ,4.5Ghz and 4.6Ghz with 1.3vcore. best one doing 4.6Ghz @1.27v.


----------



## kill

Ok. Im seeing about that on mine as well... Don't have the exact numbers as my rig is off atm.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Asrock x99 mini itx is only a dual channel board... Why would he? because it's 3200Mhz cl14 capable of speeds up to 3600Mhz and runs in quad channel on x99 boards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3400Mhz GSAT stable for 1hr.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That board is a weird SKU man (the Asrock ITX), this platform is all about the bandwidth. I asked why you'd run in dual channel, not why doesn't lilchronic show me results from his 4 DIMM quad channel board


----------



## GreedyMuffin

My 5960X is Running 0.978V on core, 0.911 on cache, 1.808 in vccin.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> That board is a weird SKU man, this platform is all about the bandwidth. I asked why you'd run in dual channel, not why doesn't lilchronic show me results from his 4 DIMM quad channel board


Well that kit on newegg is listed as dual channel.....
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232207
Think he had concerns on if it would run in quad channel or not.


----------



## Silent Scone

Long night, I've just realised what he asked (wasn't difficult). Accept my apology lol. Although my comments RE the ITX board are the same







.

I had it in mind that he was asking if it was ok to run the kit in dual channel.


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> I have personally see them anywhere from .985v to 1.031v VID and under load around 1.000v to 1.051v all with 5 different 5820k's, some capable of 4.4Ghz ,4.5Ghz and 4.6Ghz with 1.3vcore. best one doing 4.6Ghz @1.27v.


The chip I have on hand right now is 0.96 VID and does 4.6 at under 1.25V. 5820K. Strong IMC too.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Yep. My CPU is now a dud.

Need the same voltage for 4400 as it needed for 4500 weeks ago. If i try to decrase it i`ll get a BSOD.

Weird huh? Been running low voltage overclock. Highest I\ve gone was 1.325V for a half a hour or so (benchmarking, temps was about 75%C on the hottest core/package)

Wellwell. I guess my next 5960X i`ll get from Intel will overclock like a dud as well..









This has ruined my day.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> Yep. My CPU is now a dud.
> 
> Need the same voltage for 4400 as it needed for 4500 weeks ago. If i try to decrase it i`ll get a BSOD.
> 
> Weird huh? Been running low voltage overclock. Highest I\ve gone was 1.325V for a half a hour or so (benchmarking, temps was about 75%C on the hottest core/package)
> 
> Wellwell. I guess my next 5960X i`ll get from Intel will overclock like a dud as well..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This has ruined my day.


Wasn't this one you got from Devilhead?


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Wasn't this one you got from Devilhead?


Yep. He purchased it from another user here.


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> Yep. My CPU is now a dud.
> 
> Need the same voltage for 4400 as it needed for 4500 weeks ago. If i try to decrase it i`ll get a BSOD.
> 
> Weird huh? Been running low voltage overclock. Highest I\ve gone was 1.325V for a half a hour or so (benchmarking, temps was about 75%C on the hottest core/package)
> 
> Wellwell. I guess my next 5960X i`ll get from Intel will overclock like a dud as well..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This has ruined my day.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> Yep. He purchased it from another user here.


Well.. that sucks... sorry to hear that your cpu has run into some degradation. Do you know what kind of (ab)use it saw before you picked it up? Sounds like you didn't do anything that would be expected to damage/degrade ti.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> Well.. that sucks... sorry to hear that your cpu has run into some degradation. Do you know what kind of (ab)use it saw before you picked it up? Sounds like you didn't do anything that would be expected to damage/degrade ti.


I know the guy who sold/sendt it to Devilhead. He was definitely not abusing it, i don`t think he ever used it, only bought it for him.

I`m not sure, but i don`t think devilhead tortured the chip.

How long would you recon it would take to send this, and reviece a new one? I need to pay the shipping to Intel and they pay for the shipping to me?


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> I know the guy who sold/sendt it to Devilhead. He was definitely not abusing it, i don`t think he ever used it, only bought it for him.
> 
> I`m not sure, but i don`t think devilhead tortured the chip.
> 
> How long would you recon it would take to send this, and reviece a new one? I need to pay the shipping to Intel and they pay for the shipping to me?


Idk, i didn't see anything about how long it takes in the faq
http://click.intel.com/tuningplan/faq
I hope you find some other explanation and remedy and the chip is really ok?


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Three weeks ago i was rocking 4000 1.037V rock stable no issues. (Tested folding with CPU and GPU for about 16 hours. Never crashed on me.) I changed my loop a little bit. (New tubes and such.) And now it`s a dud.









Loading up my old saved settings keep crashing.

I have done the windows things and they are fine according to CMD. Only thing i can do is to reinstall windows.
The temps are fine. Under 70¤C at all time.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> How long would you recon it would take to send this, and reviece a new one? I need to pay the shipping to Intel and they pay for the shipping to me?


Should take a week tops. All Intel does is just ship you off another processor from one of its warehouses. They don't actually open up the CPU and fix it using magic lol, they don't even bother looking for damage except physical damage (e.g. squashed IHS, deliddment). And even if you do delid, if you put the IHS back on properly, they won't even notice. Though that's kind of a morals question...


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Should take a week tops. All Intel does is just ship you off another processor from one of its warehouses. They don't actually open up the CPU and fix it using magic lol.


Lol, i know i get a new CPU.









I will use my old 775 rig in the meantime i guess. Today i picked u pa QX9650 i got for free, so i could probably mess around with that in the meantime. Is it possible to pay some extra for cross-shipping?

EDIT: For ya EDIT. Squished CPU? Is that even possible under normal conditions?
Personally i don`t have a problem sending back a CPU that I`ve ruined to companies as Intel. That might be wrong of me, but when they ar charging the prices as they do..


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> Is it possible to pay some extra for cross-shipping?


Not sure, only know one person in the UK who had to do it... and that's because he put way too much cache voltage through his chip. He remembers the rig just shutting down. Wouldn't boot up after no matter what lol. Took him 4 days (Monday-Thursday) from sending off his chip. Maybe it will be just as fast in the EU? I know SCAN used to do the RMA for you with Intel, maybe another store in Norway could do that, unless you bought the plan from Intel themselves.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Not sure, only know one person in the UK who had to do it... and that's because he put way too much cache voltage through his chip. He remembers the rig just shutting down. Wouldn't boot up after no matter what lol. Took him 4 days (Monday-Thursday) from sending off his chip. Maybe it will be just as fast in the EU? I know SCAN used to do the RMA for you with Intel, maybe another store in Norway could do that, unless you bought the plan from Intel themselves.


I bought the plan from Intel. But i can talk to komplett.no or Digital Impuls. I recon they won`t do anything as the chip probably works on stock.

Yeah, I have kept myself under 1.100v for daily usage and under 1.2 for benchmarking. That should be pretty safe.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> *I know the guy who sold/sendt it to Devilhead. He was definitely not abusing it, i don`t think he ever used it, only bought it for him.
> *
> I`m not sure, but i don`t think devilhead tortured the chip.
> 
> How long would you recon it would take to send this, and reviece a new one? I need to pay the shipping to Intel and they pay for the shipping to me?


CPu was new-in-box when DH received it. Some folks might tend to overvolt VCCIN on these things to get some points on HWBOT.








But that is not necessarily the cause... burn it and use the ITP. Or claim that it now requires much higher voltage to run at stock frequencies.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

I bought the tuning plan for 35 bucks a while ago. So i still have that option.

Is the chance high of getting anything that overclock worse than 4400 1.200V?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> I bought the tuning plan for 35 bucks a while ago. So i still have that option.
> 
> Is the chance high of getting anything that overclock worse than 4400 1.200V?


there's _always_ a chance.


----------



## Desolutional

4.4 with 1.2V is actually pretty good.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

OCCT crashed with that setting.. Whea bsod.









Will it sto to degrade?


----------



## mustardtigerrr

Not sure what the deal is with this MOBO/CPU....5820k, ASRock X99X Killer 3.1

Can't get anything over 4.0 without it shutting off after 4 seconds.

It's not the temps, they are well under overheating. I've given it anywhere from 1.15 to 1.26 volts @ 4.2 ghz, given the RAM a bit of extra voltage, nothing. Even tried the auto overclock at 4.2 that gives it 1.3 volts, that did the same thing. Checked the temps with the voltage at 1.26 and speed at stock 3.3ghz, fine around 55-60c with that voltage at 3.3ghz.

4.0 temps are 50c load....4.0 it's fine, anything over that it shuts down. Same thing with both the 1.0 BIOS and the BETA BIOS...

Any ideas? Feel like it is more of a board issue but maybe I'm wrong.

UPDATE: Must be something to do with the BIOS/MOBO on startup, because I can hit 4.4ghz no problem using the Intel Tuning Utility in Windows...Strange...Any ideas on how to fix this are appreciated.


----------



## digix

I can not find the right balance
to 4.4GHz or 4.5 GHz processor 5820k asus x99, 32 gb crucial ballistic sport oc 2666 mhz 1.3v cache 42 (if I lose I get as cache in RAM)
up to 4.3 GHz in the manual I can be stable with vcore 1.215 cache input 1.21 input voltage 1.90
I noticed now in a discussion that if overclocking the rams would be better to disable cpuid vid support must be disabled for the processor
agent system is better left on the car?
oc tuner is set to keep current?
lcc better on car or 6-7?
cpu current capability is best to set up 140%?
if you use the aisuite takes me 4.5 ghz automatically with 3 cores to 45 and 3 cores to 44
cpu core voltage 1.2 + 0.75 = 1,275 Cache voltage 1.4
in this case the system is stable and the temperatures of below 78 ° but if the setting
45 x all cores crashes soon launch xtreme tuning intel leaked benchmarks
if you have any idea how I can act


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *digix*
> 
> Cache voltage 1.4


Whatever you are doing...STOP...1.4 cache is bad.

If AISuite is giving you 1.4 cache voltage, dont use AISuite. Try manually overclocking with one of the many guides posted here on OCN.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Will buy a new 5960X and send it back the shop within 14 days. So basically ``changing`` it out with cross-shipping. ^^

It work at stock. Testet several hours.

The reason i want a new one is fear of this keep getting degraded, so better just swap it out now with my mind at peace.

Hopefully it won`t overclock bad. But if it does i`ll send that one to Intel or purchase another one. I don`t really care about clockspeed as the difference is minimal in games. (4300 vs 4500 example)

Wish me luck!


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *digix*
> 
> if you have any idea how I can act


Clear CMOS/load optimized defaults to prevent any further chaos and we can take it from there.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> Will buy a new 5960X and send it back the shop within 14 days. So basically ``changing`` it out with cross-shipping. ^^
> 
> It work at stock. Testet several hours.
> 
> The reason i want a new one is fear of this keep getting degraded, so better just swap it out now with my mind at peace.
> 
> Hopefully it won`t overclock bad. But if it does i`ll send that one to Intel or purchase another one. I don`t really care about clockspeed as the difference is minimal in games. (4300 vs 4500 example)
> 
> Wish me luck!


good luck bro. But do you really think it is degraded? Run up the voltage (vccin and vcore).. where will it start needing >>100mV per 100MHz?


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> good luck bro. But do you really think it is degraded? Run up the voltage (vccin and vcore).. where will it start needing >>100mV per 100MHz?


Yep. 4.400 ain`t even stable at all during OOCT. Testing with 1.950V VCCIN.

It was more stable yesterday, so i feel that it keeps degrading, so better change it out while i can?

Is the OC ability better on the old ones versus the new ones or is it still totally random?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> good luck bro. But do you really think it is degraded? Run up the voltage (vccin and vcore).. where will it start needing >>100mV per 100MHz?
> 
> 
> 
> Yep. 4.400 ain`t even stable at all during OOCT. Testing with 1.950V VCCIN.
> 
> It was more stable yesterday, so i feel that it keeps degrading, so better change it out while i can?
> 
> Is the OC ability better on the old ones versus the new ones or is it still totally random?
Click to expand...

Are you overclocking cache too? Cache instability can feel like degradation because it is so finicky, and can seem to destabilize instead of just instantly show issues.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

I have tested both stock, overclocked and overvoltet but stock frequency on cache. Same result sadly.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> I have tested both stock, overclocked and overvoltet but stock frequency on cache. Same result sadly.


I find that I need an extra 0.02V to pass 3hrs of OCCT compared to x264. I only use 0.01V increments however.


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> OCCT crashed with that setting.. Whea bsod.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will it stop to degrade?


4.4 needing a bit more than 1.2v for occt sounds about right to me. I run 1.216 on core and ran into occt crashing trouble trying to go from my stable 4.4core 3.7cache settings to an upped 4.0cache settings. I think it ultimately will take more vcore to do it. Here's the trouble i'm talking about...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> Nope, no soup for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still fails with the DRAM changes reverted and in particular still seeing voltage irregularities and vCore jumping up to 1.232 instead of staying at 1.216. The labels occt uses are confusing, but it's clear that something goes very amiss around the 44m mark in this run.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm back to x44core x37cache for now.


Here's what those same plots look like for a passing run with cache at x37 multi. VIN5 is a mess in the 4.0 cache run.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!












OCCT labels things oddly, i haven't mapped all the occt names to how other tools name the particular voltage plots i choose to show the instability, but I think occt's VIN5 is hwinfo64's VCOREREFIN.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Jmpboy, here's the bios settings for the stable x44 + x37 overclock and i've annoted the changes i made go to x40 on cache.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
















Ok, so there's ^^^ a bunch of post-mortem data for the terminally curious to look at.

After seeing how little improvement there is with increasing the cache from x37 to x40, I think it'd be a better use of time to focus on increasing the memory clock to 2666 or higher. I think I'll set aside further cache overclocking for now.


----------



## digix

dram svid support
cpu support svid are both disabled
if oveclock ram and cpu?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> 4.4 needing a bit more than 1.2v for occt sounds about right to me. I run 1.216 on core and ran into occt crashing trouble trying to go from my stable 4.4core 3.7cache settings to an upped 4.0cache settings. I think it ultimately will take more vcore to do it. Here's the trouble i'm talking about...
> Here's what those same plots look like for a passing run with cache at x37 multi. VIN5 is a mess in the 4.0 cache run.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OCCT labels things oddly, i haven't mapped occt names to how aida names the particular voltage plots i choose to show the instability.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jmpboy, here's the bios settings for the stable x44 + x37 overclock and i've annoted the changes i made go to x40 on cache.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, so there's ^^^ a bunch of post-mortem data for the terminally curious to look at.
> 
> After seeing how little improvement there is with increasing the cache from x37 to x40, I think it'd be a better use of time to focus on increasing the memory clock to 2666 or higher. I think I'll set aside further cache overclocking for now.


Ok so i was looking at some of your bios setting and noticed you are setting xmp profile and then changing the timings and frequency? seems odd to me as i usually set xmp if want to run that speed and run manual if doing anything else.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *digix*
> 
> dram svid support
> cpu support svid are both disabled
> if oveclock ram and cpu?


Yeah, disable them.


----------



## digix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Yeah, disable them.


thanks
and is best for these settings to overclock the processor and RAM:
oc tuner is set tting to to keep current?
lcc better on or level 6-7?
cpu current capability is best to set-up 140%?
CPU power phase control?


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Ok so i was looking at some of your bios setting and noticed you are setting xmp profile and then changing the timings and frequency? seems odd to me as i usually set xmp if want to run that speed and run manual if doing anything else.


Ok, i didn't know that was odd to do that.

Does XMP do more than set memory timing values?

My thinking was to plug in the xmp settings as the basis of the 'auto' provided mem timing values, and then to tweak from that basis. Otherwise, I'd have no clue how to set the pages and pages of timing values.

edit: actually "my thinking" was probably a rationalization, probably my real reason for picking xmp at the top was because both eztune and aisuite do it that way, i had saved what settings they gave me for reference and probably copied it from them


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *digix*
> 
> thanks
> and is best for these settings to overclock the processor and RAM:
> oc tuner is set tting to to keep current?
> lcc better on or level 6-7?
> cpu current capability is best to set-up 140%?
> CPU power phase control?


What kind of hardware do you have, cpu mobo ram? put your rig in your sig (http://www.overclock.net/rigbuilder).

The 'optimized' power phase control made a huge difference on my asus x99-pro board. Dramatic decrease in VRM temps at idle and enhanced stability, that's what finally got me stable at 4.4.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> The 'optimized' power phase control made a huge difference on my asus x99-pro board. Dramatic decrease in VRM temps at idle and enhanced stability, that's what finally got me stable at 4.4.


Good to know for the future!

+Rep.


----------



## vilius572

Hi guys. I know Haswell cpu's runs pretty toasty but is this a normal temperatures? I have custom loop with 2x 360mm rads. Cpu is overclocked to 4.6ghz /1.268v I was running Aida64 for about 10 minutes


----------



## ssiperko

1.68 is hugh. Way to much core voltage.

SS


----------



## mustardtigerrr

4.4ghz @ 1.27v , 60c load here. Hit 4.6 @ 1.35, 70c. Going to try for 4.7ghz but after 4.4ghz the voltage curve stars going up exponentially. Keeping it at 4.4ghz for now.


----------



## vilius572

It was a typo. I meant to say 1.268v


----------



## vilius572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mustardtigerrr*
> 
> 4.4ghz @ 1.27v , 60c load here. Hit 4.6 @ 1.35, 70c. Going to try for 4.7ghz but after 4.4ghz the voltage curve stars going up exponentially. Keeping it at 4.4ghz for now.


What cooler do you use?


----------



## mustardtigerrr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vilius572*
> 
> What cooler do you use?


NH-D15


----------



## vilius572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mustardtigerrr*
> 
> NH-D15


That's a nice cooler







60c under what kind of load? Gaming, prime95, aida64 or benchmarking?


----------



## mustardtigerrr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vilius572*
> 
> That's a nice cooler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 60c under what kind of load? Gaming, prime95, aida64 or benchmarking?


Aida64. The jump from 4.4ghz to 4.5ghz voltage wise is quite significant, 4.7 is going to be a stretch, 4.5 looking like the comfort zone.


----------



## mustardtigerrr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vilius572*
> 
> Hi guys. I know Haswell cpu's runs pretty toasty but is this a normal temperatures? I have custom loop with 2x 360mm rads. Cpu is overclocked to 4.6ghz /1.268v I was running Aida64 for about 10 minutes


Seems somewhat hot for that voltage, you should try a different temp monitoring program as well, HWMonitor is never trustworthy for temps in my experience.


----------



## vilius572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mustardtigerrr*
> 
> Seems somewhat hot for that voltage, you should try a different temp monitoring program as well, HWMonitor is never trustworthy for temps in my experience.


Maybe it has something to do with my loop as I just rebuilt it today? I cleaned both rads, disassembled all block and cleaned them, changed coolant and reapplied thermal paste. There are almost no air bubbles in the loop left. Maybe thermal paste needs some time to settle in? And what program you recommend to use for showing temps?


----------



## mustardtigerrr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vilius572*
> 
> Maybe it has something to do with my loop as I just rebuilt it today? I cleaned both rads, disassembled all block and cleaned them, changed coolant and reapplied thermal paste. There are almost no air bubbles in the loop. Maybe thermal paste needs some time to settle in? And what program you recommend to use for showing temps?


How did you apply the thermal paste? There's CPU specific guidelines on the Arctic Silver website. Sounds like you did it right, but sometimes when temps run ~10c+ hotter than normal that can be the issue. Temps will drop ~5c after it burns in. I use Aida64 and Speedfan for temps, CoreTemp is good too but it's buggy on W10 for me.


----------



## kill

So I've been working all day and I'm bored out of my mind. I read literally the first 1700 posts on this one thread that's how bored I was. I have a 5820k batch number L451b994. I am not seeing any info on this batch however I noticed a trend that the later weeks of the L4 batch have clocked better. Is this a confirmed trend or coincidence? Also does anyone have any info on this batch? If I am understanding correctly the batches that start with L are Malay chips, correct? Do Malay chips clock better than others? I'm still working for 5 more hours so can't really test anything but if I read right chips that do 4.5ghz stable at <1.25v are great chips correct? My cooling is an H100 with CLU tim. Max temp I have seen is 50's and idle is between 26-30c


----------



## mustardtigerrr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kill*
> 
> So I've been working all day and I'm bored out of my mind. I read literally the first 1700 posts on this one thread that's how bored I was. I have a 5820k batch number L451b994. I am not seeing any info on this batch however I noticed a trend that the later weeks of the L4 batch have clocked better. Is this a confirmed trend or coincidence? Also does anyone have any info on this batch? If I am understanding correctly the batches that start with L are Malay chips, correct? Do Malay chips clock better than others? I'm still working for 5 more hours so can't really test anything but if I read right chips that do 4.5ghz stable at <1.25v are great chips correct? My cooling is an H100 with CLU tim. Max temp I have seen is 50's and idle is between 26-30c


If you can do 4.5ghz at that voltage then yea it's a great chip...I have a J batch from Malaysia and I have to go up to 1.34 to be stable at 4.5ghz. 1.38v is 75c load on mine.


----------



## kill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mustardtigerrr*
> 
> If you can do 4.5ghz at that voltage then yea it's a great chip...I have a J batch from Malaysia and I have to go up to 1.34 to be stable at 4.5ghz. 1.38v is 75c load on mine.


I have not attempted to overclock it yet. That will be done after work.


----------



## vilius572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mustardtigerrr*
> 
> How did you apply the thermal paste? There's CPU specific guidelines on the Arctic Silver website. Sounds like you did it right, but sometimes when temps run ~10c+ hotter than normal that can be the issue. Temps will drop ~5c after it burns in. I use Aida64 and Speedfan for temps, CoreTemp is good too but it's buggy on W10 for me.


I use blob method to apply the thermal paste. I forgot to mension that I used a MX-4 thermal paste.(before I used noctua nt-h1) Before when I had a 3770 I tried line method but I didn't saw any different in temps so I use blob method all the time. I will try to use Aida64 for now.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *digix*
> 
> dram svid support
> cpu support svid are both disabled
> if oveclock ram and cpu?


You can also try the ASUS Thread: http://www.overclock.net/t/1510328/asus-x99-motherboard-series-official-support-thread-north-american-users-only/11180_20
In th efirst post of that thread there is a guide which can help with some of these fundamental settings. Dram and CPU SVID should be disabled for most overclocks. LLC 5 or 6....


----------



## mustardtigerrr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vilius572*
> 
> I use blob method to apply the thermal paste. I forgot to mension that I used a MX-4 thermal paste.(before I used noctua nt-h1) Before when I had a 3770 I tried line method but I didn't saw any different in temps so I use blob method all the time. I will try to use Aida64 for now.


Yea shouldn't be a problem as long as you don't use too much...I normally do the blob but did the line this time and also scrapped a really thin layer on the heatsink itself as well per their recommendation.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vilius572*
> 
> Hi guys. I know Haswell cpu's runs pretty toasty but is this a normal temperatures? I have custom loop with 2x 360mm rads. Cpu is overclocked to 4.6ghz /1.268v I was running Aida64 for about 10 minutes


Why are you not using aida64's temperature monitoring if using aida64 to stress test? Aida64 also has cpu package which is usually 5c-10c hotter than what the cores run.


----------



## vilius572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mustardtigerrr*
> 
> Yea shouldn't be a problem as long as you don't use too much...I normally do the blob but did the line this time and also scrapped a really thin on the heatsink itself as well per their recommendation.


I don't think I used to much thermal paste(I hope). I will give it few days to settle in, if I'm not too happy with temps, I will reapply the thermal paste


----------



## vilius572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Why are you not using aida64's temperature monitoring if using aida64 to stress test? Aida64 also has cpu package which is usually 10c hotter than what the cores run.


Because I'm dumb af


----------



## mustardtigerrr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vilius572*
> 
> Because I'm dumb af


Haha are your temps in Aida64 any different? Sweet custom loop though.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vilius572*
> 
> Because I'm dumb af


Nah i dont think so.







only said it because having two monitoring software programs running could cause polling issues.

Here are my temps for 4.6Ghz @ 1.3v Room temp 22°c / 72°F


----------



## vilius572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mustardtigerrr*
> 
> Haha are your temps in Aida64 any different? Sweet custom loop though.


They are the same. I will post it up soon. Thanks


----------



## vilius572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Nah i dont think so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> only said it because having two monitoring software programs running could cause polling issues.
> 
> Here are my temps for 4.6Ghz @ 1.3v Room temp 22°c / 72°F


Those temps are looking very similar to mine. I will post it up soon.


----------



## vilius572

Take a look


----------



## ht_addict

I came over to the Blue side a couple of weeks ago, picking up a I7-5930K and Asus Rampage X99 motherboard. Want to try my hand at overclocking, but am a newbie when it comes to the BIOS settings for these chips. With AMD it was easy. Can anyone point me in the direction or list the settings in the BIOS to play with when trying to hit 4.5Ghz on all cores. Thanks for the help


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vilius572*
> 
> Take a look


If you got to preferences you can enable a lot more monitoring reading's.


----------



## vilius572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> If you got to preferences you can enable a lot more monitoring reading's.


Fixed it. Gonna run the stress test again and post it up here again.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ht_addict*
> 
> I came over to the Blue side a couple of weeks ago, picking up a I7-5930K and Asus Rampage X99 motherboard. Want to try my hand at overclocking, but am a newbie when it comes to the BIOS settings for these chips. With AMD it was easy. Can anyone point me in the direction or list the settings in the BIOS to play with when trying to hit 4.5Ghz on all cores. Thanks for the help


Try the ASUS support thread. There is a great guide on the first page.


----------



## vilius572

This is getting toasty!







My room temperature is 21-23c according to infrared thermometer.


----------



## mustardtigerrr

^ If the thermal paste burns in and all those temps drop ~5c those would look more reasonable. Should also at least add your CPU Core voltage to those statistics as well.


----------



## vilius572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mustardtigerrr*
> 
> ^ If the thermal paste burns in and all those temps drop ~5c those would look more reasonable.


We will see after few days ? Let's hope temps will go down as I don't want to mess with this rig anymore.


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> 4.4 needing a bit more than 1.2v for occt sounds about right to me. I run 1.216 on core and ran into occt crashing trouble trying to go from my stable 4.4core 3.7cache settings to an upped 4.0cache settings. I think it ultimately will take more vcore to do it. Here's the trouble i'm talking about...
> Here's what those same plots look like for a passing run with cache at x37 multi. VIN5 is a mess in the 4.0 cache run.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OCCT labels things oddly, i haven't mapped all the occt names to how other tools name the particular voltage plots i choose to show the instability, but I think occt's VIN5 is hwinfo64's VCOREREFIN.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jmpboy, here's the bios settings for the stable x44 + x37 overclock and i've annoted the changes i made go to x40 on cache.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, so there's ^^^ a bunch of post-mortem data for the terminally curious to look at.
> 
> After seeing how little improvement there is with increasing the cache from x37 to x40, I think it'd be a better use of time to focus on increasing the memory clock to 2666 or higher. I think I'll set aside further cache overclocking for now.


Haha, my memory really doesn't like to run faster 2400. I got it to boot into windows at 2666Mhz with 15-17-17-18-37-CR2 (or something around there, all auto chosen values). I had to increase voltage to 1.35 in the bios, that ends up as 1.36 and 1.38 as actual values when its booted up. HCI Memtest freezes after about 20 minutes with the cpu/cache at stock clocks.

I'll just tighen timings as much as i can at 2400 and put a fork in it. I know i can get cl12 at 1.25v, i'll try for cl11 with 1.3v and then be done with the oc whatever the outcome.


----------



## Mr-Dark

So i finish my OC today.. here is the result



2666mhz CL14-14-14-34-1T 1.40v .. I can reduce the first CL to 13 but not difference..

the core's at 4.5ghz 1.28v Adaptive & 1.940v input & LLC 6 & Optmized phase & 140% ability & 4ghz cache @1.16v offset by + 210mv



Cinbench



Aida64 cache/memory benchmark



the temp still good 68c in the hottest core at 1000rpm fan's speed


----------



## lilchronic

looks like you tested with pretty low ambient temps. There could be a chance when you are using your system in normal ambient temps it may become unstable. lowering temps by 15c - 20c could give you another 100Mhz


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> looks like you tested with pretty low ambient temps. There could be a chance when you are using your system in normal ambient temps it may become unstable. lowering temps by 15c - 20c could give you another 100Mhz


Hello

that test done at 18c ambient.. nothing special but its the winter here









also the H100i fan's still at 1000rpm so here is a room to push more


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello
> 
> that test done at 18c ambient.. nothing special but its the winter here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also the H100i fan's still at 1000rpm so here is a room to push more


It's weird how your core temps are below ambient. Anyway nice work









i also like taking advantage of the winter air








had my cpu up to 4.84Ghz @ 1.41v
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/10439013

and 4.725Ghz @ 1.35v


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> So i finish my OC today.. here is the result
> 
> 2666mhz CL14-14-14-34-1T 1.40v .. I can reduce the first CL to 13 but not difference..
> the core's at 4.5ghz 1.28v Adaptive & 1.940v input & LLC 6 & Optmized phase & 140% ability & 4ghz cache @1.16v offset by + 210mv


Looks nice


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> It's weird how your core temps are below ambient. Anyway nice work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i also like taking advantage of the winter air
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> had my cpu up to 4.84Ghz @ 1.41v
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/10439013
> 
> and 4.725Ghz @ 1.35v


Wow. crazy memory clock there.. 3400 CL14 at which volt ? 1.5v ?








Quote:


> Looks nice thumb.gif


Thanks bro


----------



## GreedyMuffin

When i get my new CPU somewhere next week i`m wondering about voltages to stay 110% safe.

Keep below 70¤C-ish.
Max 1.250V core
Max 1.200V cache
Max 1.950 vccin
Max 1.050 SA

This should be safe?

Crossing my fingers that i won`t get another dud cpu.


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> Hi,
> By the way, I decided also to set up a stable overclock, even with AVX2/FMA3 severe stress tests as Prime95 v28.7 Small FFT's and Aida64 FPU.
> For this, I defined a criteria so that the hottest core temperature will be always < 80°C at 22°C ambient temperature during those 2 tests.
> I decreased my Vcore until to get this criteria achieved : I had to decrease it from 1,25V to 1,1V.
> 
> I will now found my higher overclock possible with 1,1Vcore to be stable in following tests :
> Prime95 v28.7 Small FFT's => 12 hours
> Aida64 FPU => 12 hours
> 
> And of course, also real world application stress tests :
> ASUS ROG RealBench 16GB => 8 hours
> Aida64 CPU+FPU+Cache+Memory+GPU => 12 hours.
> 
> I have already done 1 hour Prime95 v28.7 Small FFT's with 4,4GHZ (44x100) and 1,1Vcore/Vccin=1,9V/Vring=1,1V => Was running without any issues during 1 hour (Max temp = 76°C on hottest core at 22°C ambient temperature).
> That means I am optimistic to get a stable "*rock solid FMA3/AVX2 overclock*" maybe at 4,4GHz or 4,3GHz with 1,1Vcore/Vccin=1,9V/Vring=1,1V.
> 
> This will be an overclock beside my other stable *"Gaming and not intense FMA3/AVX2 applications"* one at 4,7GHz/Vcore=1,25V.


Ok, still optimising my 2 overclocks : the "Rock solid one for all applications including AVX/AVX2/FMA3" and the "Gaming and standard applications one".

*4,7GHz (47x100) - Vcore=1,23V :* => *Daily use and Gaming overclock*
Running Realbench stress test v2.42 16GB RAM during 8 hours => No errors
Running AIDA64 CPU+FPU+Cache+Memory+GPU during 12hours => No errors

This overclock I will use for current daily computer use, mainly for gaming.

*4,3GHz (43x100) - Vcore = 1,07V !!!!* => *Rock solid overclock for all applications, including intensive AVX/AVX2/FMA3 applications*
I had found the stability at Vcore=1,1V.
I decreased Vcore until finding the "Limit stability state".
I could run 12 hours Prime28.7 build 1 Small FFT's during 12 hours without any errors with this Vcore=1,07V !!!







(Max core temp=77°C at 22°C ambient during test). (I use Prime95 v28.7 build1 Small FFT's tests 12hours as reference stress test for the said "Rock solid overclock for all applications, including intensive AVX/AVX2/FMA3 applications").

For my both overclocks, Vccin=1,9V and Vring=1,1V.

I will run Realbench stress test v2.42 16GB RAM during 8 hours and AIDA64 CPU+FPU+Cache+Memory+GPU during 12hours, but I am confident they will pass...

Final statements on next Thuesday evening









4,3GH at Vcore = 1,07V probable "full rock solid overclock" and 4,7GH at Vcore=1,23V for "gaming and standard daily use", believe me, I am happy of my rig at the moment


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> Keep below 70¤C-ish.
> Max 1.250V core
> Max 1.200V cache
> Max 1.950 vccin
> Max 1.050 SA
> 
> This should be safe? *dud cpu*.


Not a dud CPU, just losing the silicon lottery 's all. Other than that, that all looks good. These cores easily survive even up to 80C, but I guess if you really want to play it safe, keep them below 70C.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Not a dud CPU, just losing the silicon lottery 's all. Other than that, that all looks good. These cores easily survive even up to 80C, but I guess if you really want to play it safe, keep them below 70C.


Thanks!

With dud i mean a CPU that degrades so hard that i needs 0.150V to be stable on the same settings..


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> With dud i mean a CPU that degrades so hard that i needs 0.150V to be stable on the same settings..


Yeah I guess yours was a special case, really weird that a HW-E would degrade so quickly after a long time. They usually degrade within the first few hours of using them, then that degradation stops. 4.3GHz with 1.25V is a subpar CPU, but not a sign of degradation, just if you wanted to baseline your current stability. Following your CPU's trend, it would appear that in a few weeks 4.4GHz would need 1.40V of Vcore, which won't happen lol. Rapid breakdown usually doesn't stop once its started. FWIW I need 1.28V to pass OCCT with 4.4GHz.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> It's weird how your core temps are below ambient. Anyway nice work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i also like taking advantage of the winter air
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> had my cpu up to 4.84Ghz @ 1.41v
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/10439013
> 
> and 4.725Ghz @ 1.35v


Damn bud, I'm only a couple hundred behind ya with this 6700K... gotta push it a bit once I get done playing with this 6320, and move 30" of snow !!!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> So i finish my OC today.. here is the result
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2666mhz CL14-14-14-34-1T 1.40v .. I can reduce the first CL to 13 but not difference..
> 
> the core's at 4.5ghz 1.28v Adaptive & 1.940v input & LLC 6 & Optmized phase & 140% ability & 4ghz cache @1.16v offset by + 210mv
> 
> 
> 
> Cinbench
> 
> 
> 
> Aida64 cache/memory benchmark
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the temp still good 68c in the hottest core at 1000rpm fan's speed


Well done Dark! And these settings hold up to your gaming - right?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Damn bud, I'm only a couple hundred behind ya with this 6700K... gotta push it a bit once I get done playing with this 6320, and move 30" of snow !!!
> Well done Dark! And these settings hold up to your gaming - right?


rock solid Sir


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> It's weird how your core temps are below ambient. Anyway nice work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i also like taking advantage of the winter air
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> had my cpu up to 4.84Ghz @ 1.41v
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/10439013
> 
> and 4.725Ghz @ 1.35v


Um ..... winter air huh ..... HUM ...... maybe I'll try some today.









I ran mem test last night 3000 (8x4 sticks) at 15-15-15-35 1t all other settings auto and it passed to 1100+% so I guess it might be stable.

SS


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Yeah I guess yours was a special case, really weird that a HW-E would degrade so quickly after a long time. They usually degrade within the first few hours of using them, then that degradation stops. 4.3GHz with 1.25V is a subpar CPU, but not a sign of degradation, just if you wanted to baseline your current stability. Following your CPU's trend, it would appear that in a few weeks 4.4GHz would need 1.40V of Vcore, which won't happen lol. Rapid breakdown usually doesn't stop once its started. FWIW I need 1.28V to pass OCCT with 4.4GHz.


Yep. Will keep it on stock so i know it will keep living. Ordering a new one soon today and i`ll swap it out. I`m afraid of keeping this POS right now.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Damn bud, I'm only a couple hundred behind ya with this 6700K... gotta push it a bit once I get done playing with this 6320, and move 30" of snow !!!
> Well done Dark! And these settings hold up to your gaming - right?


So much for 18"









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> It's weird how your core temps are below ambient. Anyway nice work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i also like taking advantage of the winter air
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> had my cpu up to 4.84Ghz @ 1.41v
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/10439013
> 
> and 4.725Ghz @ 1.35v
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice one, do some 3DM06 runs as well, the CPU bench is a tad harsher, although it favours Windows 7 for definite. It's a shame Maxwell doesn't really respond that well to low ambient temps, really need to get them cold. Kepler used to see fairly sizable gains simply by being on water


----------



## Alpina 7

So from what i read, Your ram speed affects your games more than the CPU? is that right?

Im at 3200 on my DDR4... since its Sunday and im off i guess it would be a good day to make my kit faster? im already @ C15. anyone care to help a Noob get my timings faster?


----------



## arh-Roland

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> So from what i read, Your ram speed affects your games more than the CPU? is that right?
> 
> Im at 3200 on my DDR4... since its Sunday and im off i guess it would be a good day to make my kit faster? im already @ C15. anyone care to help a Noob get my timings faster?


How is that Predator cooling? Can you tell me some idle/load temps and allso oc/voltage?
Thank you.


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arh-Roland*
> 
> How is that Predator cooling? Can you tell me some idle/load temps and allso oc/voltage?
> Thank you.


Very good. I'm 4.4 @ 1.296v.... 3200 on the ram @ 1.39v... (5820k)

I'm
Idling at 28-33c...... Under load for 4 hours the max I got was 66c on the hottest core.. 63c across the board. Love it


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arh-Roland*
> 
> How is that Predator cooling? Can you tell me some idle/load temps and allso oc/voltage?
> Thank you.


You can get 1.30V with the Predator, and 1.25V with the H110i GT at the same temps. Do with that what you will. The advantage of the EK 360 is that it is extendable and you can mix and match bits in it. The disadvantage of course, is that you have to take a gamble with it given the issues with the first revision of coolers. The H110i GT has served me perfectly fine thus far (+6 months). EK 240 matches the H110i GT in cooling capacity; if case space is an issue.


----------



## arh-Roland

5820k at 4.6Ghz with 1.180 Vcore, cahce at 4.2 with 1.150v, CPU Input Voltage 1.800. I'm cooling it with a H100I GTX Extreame Performance, all fanns hitting 100% at 50*C. Abient temperatures are 22*C. For those votages, they are kinda low, i'm seeing some high temperatures in my opinion. I have Noctua paste in there, bulb method.
What are your thoughts ?
Thank you in advance.


----------



## kill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arh-Roland*
> 
> 
> 
> 5820k at 4.6Ghz with 1.180 Vcore, cahce at 4.2 with 1.150v, CPU Input Voltage 1.800. I'm cooling it with a H100I GTX Extreame Performance, all fanns hitting 100% at 50*C. Abient temperatures are 22*C. For those votages, they are kinda low, i'm seeing some high temperatures in my opinion. I have Noctua paste in there, bulb method.
> What are your thoughts ?
> Thank you in advance.


what batch number? That's pretty good in my opinion


----------



## arh-Roland

Haven't paid attention to batch number, gonna make a picture of the CPU in a few days when i'll replace the TIM. Gonna get Coollaboratory liquid ultra, mx-4, Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut and see if i can lower my load temps.
What i am interested in if someone thinks if i change my H100i GTX to a H115i Extreme Performance or a Predator 360 the temps will lower more than 5*C in load.
Thanks.

LE: When i refer to my CPU temp, i mean the Package temperature, thats the only one i'm interested and i consider it to be the most important.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Wow. crazy memory clock there.. 3400 CL14 at which volt ? 1.5v ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks bro


1.42v GSAT stable for 1 hr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Damn bud, I'm only a couple hundred behind ya with this 6700K... gotta push it a bit once I get done playing with this 6320, and move 30" of snow !!!
> Well done Dark! And these settings hold up to your gaming - right?


Thats my one day out of the entire year i get temps in the 0°c range
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssiperko*
> 
> Um ..... winter air huh ..... HUM ...... maybe I'll try some today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ran mem test last night 3000 (8x4 sticks) at 15-15-15-35 1t all other settings auto and it passed to 1100+% so I guess it might be stable.
> 
> SS


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> You can get 1.30V with the Predator, and 1.25V with the H110i GT at the same temps. Do with that what you will. The advantage of the EK 360 is that it is extendable and you can mix and match bits in it. The disadvantage of course, is that you have to take a gamble with it given the issues with the first revision of coolers. The H110i GT has served me perfectly fine thus far (+6 months). EK 240 matches the H110i GT in cooling capacity; if case space is an issue.


Yea sadly i was affected by the leaking issue, but this new unit is impressing my pretty good so far.. what size is the H110i gt?

You know i love me some corsair... i mean my entire build is Corsair. but when it came to the cooler i just couldn't pass up the Predator. its a beauty


----------



## kill

Well I did my over clocking last night... My temps are higher than I would like but I have 4.5ghz at 1.2v, input 1.9 llc 6, ram I over clocked to 2666mhz 1.2v but I didn't go higher because my temps are in the 70s package got to 83c. Cache is 3.5 GHz 1.05v. I'm still using the 100 strap. Going to use 125 when I get off work tonight And go for better ram speeds


----------



## arh-Roland

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> Yea sadly i was affected by the leaking issue, but this new unit is impressing my pretty good so far.. what size is the H110i gt?
> 
> You know i love me some corsair... i mean my entire build is Corsair. but when it came to the cooler i just couldn't pass up the Predator. its a beauty


Same here, Corsair build, 750D Airflow Edition, 850RMx PSU, Black LPX DDR, H100i GTX, K95 Keyboard, all fans are Corsair.

The H110i GT is 26mm thick 140mm by 280mm. I really dont wanna change my H100i GTX but that Predator or H115 look beastly and i think they would cool much more than my current one.


----------



## devilhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> When i get my new CPU somewhere next week i`m wondering about voltages to stay 110% safe.
> 
> Keep below 70¤C-ish.
> Max 1.250V core
> Max 1.200V cache
> Max 1.950 vccin
> Max 1.050 SA
> 
> This should be safe?
> 
> Crossing my fingers that i won`t get another dud cpu.


I used those cpu really short time







because got my new, better quality 5960X, with that chip never done any hard overclocking, i think maximum 1.35v for testing, but i have really good cooling








And it is strange that this is already second haswell-e chip that you degrading







i used my first 5960X chip for one year with 0 degradation signs (just a little bit it cache), but for that chip used and 1.5v for benchmarks







i think you are doing something wrong, maybe temperatures or some other stuff


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devilhead*
> 
> I used those cpu really short time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> because got my new, better quality 5960X, with that chip never done any hard overclocking, i think maximum 1.35v for testing, but i have really good cooling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And it is strange that this is already second haswell-e chip that you degrading
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i used my first 5960X chip for one year with 0 degradation signs (just a little bit it cache), but for that chip used and 1.5v for benchmarks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i think you are doing something wrong, maybe temperatures or some other stuff


Don`t think so. The first one was a CACHE problem.

Well i fixed it good now. Ordered a new CPU, sending my old one to Intel. So i`ll end up with 2x cpus. Will keep the one that overclock the best and return the other one within the time period. Then it`s done legally without issues.









EDIT: This will cost me about 100USD, but i can a new CPU, and i can test 2 to find the best overclocker. And i can do this legally without any problems. The shop can let me keep it for 45 days until i will send it back.

Is this dumb or smart of me though... i can`t really figure it out. :hmm:


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> Don`t think so. The first one was a CACHE problem.
> 
> Well i fixed it good now. Ordered a new CPU, sending my old one to Intel. So i`ll end up with 2x cpus. Will keep the one that overclock the best and return the other one within the time period. Then it`s done legally without issues.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: This will cost me about 100USD, but i can a new CPU, and i can test 2 to find the best overclocker. And i can do this legally without any problems. The shop can let me keep it for 45 days until i will send it back.
> 
> Is this dumb or smart of me though... i can`t really figure it out. :hmm:


good move.. good luck!


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> good move.. good luck!


Thanks! I guess if i send it within next week they will get it fast. And i can get the CPU from they fast as well.

Question as i didn`t find any on Intels FAQ page.

Does anyone know how shipping and such work? Warranty if someone loose the package? (I will send the CPU, but it cost over 1500USD here, so i`m screwed if someone loses it..)


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> Does anyone know how shipping and such work? Warranty if someone loose the package? (I will send the CPU, but it cost over 1500USD here, so i`m screwed if someone loses it..)


You have to insure the package yourself... or not. Intel isn't responsible for a CPU lost during shipping, so that's on you. Intel *is* responsible for a CPU lost when they ship to you. Not sure how much insuring a $1500 package is going to cost you. Would probably bump the price up from ~200NOK to 400~600NOK or thereabouts (and that's just within Norway itself). You'd have to find a parcel company willing to compensate for that much, and get a quote from them. _Such is the life when you buy expensive things_. Except most expensive things are bulky things - this CPU is like a diamond.

The question you have to ask yourself: is it worth the risk of not getting insurance. I always insure my items at the used 2nd hand market cost.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> So much for 18"


4-5ft drifts... a stupid amount of snow!


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> You have to insure the package yourself... or not. Intel isn't responsible for a CPU lost during shipping, so that's on you. Intel *is* responsible for a CPU lost when they ship to you. Not sure how much insuring a $1500 package is going to cost you. Would probably bump the price up from ~200NOK to 400~600NOK or thereabouts (and that's just within Norway itself). You'd have to find a parcel company willing to compensate for that much, and get a quote from them. _Such is the life when you buy expensive things_. Except most expensive things are bulky things - this CPU is like a diamond.
> 
> The question you have to ask yourself: is it worth the risk of not getting insurance. I always insure my items at the used 2nd hand market cost.


I don't know about you guys in the US, but here when I used my tuning plan for 4930K, Intel covered the cost to return it to them (in DHL express, asked the guys I gave the package what was the cost of such shipping option, he told me 70€, so yeah the 35€ for the tuning plan is in there lol). I ended up getting a dud tho, but w/e.


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 4-5ft drifts... a stupid amount of snow!


Back the tractor out for your wife! Have a hot cocoa waiting when she's done.







jk


----------



## steadly2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> I don't know about you guys in the US, but here when I used my tuning plan for 4930K, Intel covered the cost to return it to them (in DHL express, asked the guys I gave the package what was the cost of such shipping option, he told me 70€, so yeah the 35€ for the tuning plan is in there lol). I ended up getting a dud tho, but w/e.


I'm seriously thinking a out swapping mine out. Worst case scenario I get another dud. I need like 1.3V to get 4.4ghz stable. It seemed better when I first got it, but I'm also having power supply problem at the moment. Random shut offs with power surge warning on next boot (even with power surge protection off in bios).

Anyone else have ITP experiences they'd like to share?


----------



## Ukaz

Hi again ! I was wondering because the cpu package temperature is at 51 ° Celsius but the cores remain at ~ 30 ° C at idle. That's 20 ° C difference for a 5930k 4.4/4.0 at 1.26 volt - 2666 Mhz memory at 1.2 volt and VCCSA at 0.960 volt. Is that normal ?


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Intel was very, very helpful indeed! Just need the original invoice, and hopefully the first owner has it, if not i`m screwed.









God i love OCN, wish i found it earlier than i did!









@Ukaz- The package temp will often be higher than the core temp. especially at lower temperatures. (In my experience) Don`t worry about it. Even though 20¤C was a rather huge difference IMHO.

EDIT: Anyone who can recommend me some 2400Mhz timings?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> Intel was very, very helpful indeed! Just need the original invoice, and hopefully the first owner has it, if not i`m screwed.


Funny as all the info they actually need is in the BOX. Bar Code gun and they're done.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Funny as all the info they actually need is in the BOX. Bar Code gun and they're done.


Really? They needed the recipt. I have given them the info on the box and all. He needed a proof of purchase. AKA invoice?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> Really? They needed the recipt. I have given them the info on the box and all. He needed a proof of purchase. AKA invoice?


It may be area dependent though. But locally, MANILA, I don'at need receipts nor invoices for Intel Stuff. The Service Center (Customer Rep) has all that info into their system. Every single one of them matter of fact.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> It may be area dependent though. But locally, MANILA, I don'at need receipts nor invoices for Intel Stuff. The Service Center (Customer Rep) has all that info into their system. Every single one of them matter of fact.


Hmm, weird.. Will contact them again! Thanks!


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> Hmm, weird.. Will contact them again! Thanks!


Technically, you only need to send them the BOX with the CPU inside it and the original blister.


----------



## Kimir

in Europe they indeed request a proof of purchase.


----------



## mus1mus

EU Laws?


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> in Europe they indeed request a proof of purchase.


Well i`m screwed then..









Have ordered a new one with money i don`t have, so i might use that inovoice instead?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> Well i`m screwed then..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have ordered a new one with money i don`t have, so i might use that inovoice instead?


If you do, you're super screwed.









The serials must match.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> If you do, you're super screwed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The serials must match.


I didn`t get a special serial number when i purchased mine yesterday? On the invoice it stands my name, price, what i bought and nothing else of interest.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> I didn`t get a special serial number when i purchased mine yesterday? On the invoice it stands my name, price, what i bought and nothing else of interest.


Sure? nothing of this?


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Sure? nothing of this?


Now i see. lol. ^^

When i RMAèd my 5820K i sent it in my father BOX, maybe i was lucky. ^^

I will send it in the original box. I dunno how they can see the difference from one box to another if the numbers are right?


----------



## Kimir

You can't use your newly purchase processor invoice for the simple reason that there is a 30 days wait period. If you just purchased the plan you'll have to wait for 30 days anyway. But If you purchase the processor after getting the plan, you'll have to wait 30 days from the date written on the invoice.
If you can wait, yes you can use the new proc invoice. The tuning plan isn't linked to a serial number, only to the part number (the proc model).


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> You can't use your newly purchase processor invoice for the simple reason that there is a 30 days wait period. If you just purchased the plan you'll have to wait for 30 days anyway. But If you purchase the processor after getting the plan, you'll have to wait 30 days from the date written on the invoice.
> If you can wait, yes you can use the new proc invoice. The tuning plan isn't linked to a serial number, only to the part number (the proc model).


What if i ask to borrow my buddys invoice, and since the plan is already bought it should be no problem?


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> What if i ask to borrow my buddys invoice, and since the plan is already bought it should be no problem?


Yeah that can work, if you got the plan a month ago and your bud got his CPU more than a month ago too.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Yeah that can work, if you got the plan a month ago and your bud got his CPU more than a month ago too.


I bought the plan in September, and he have had his for almost a year if not longer i think. Will call him today!

Thank you all for your help! I do indeed appreciate it.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> I bought the plan in September, and he have had his for almost a year if not longer i think. Will call him today!
> 
> Thank you all for your help! I do indeed appreciate it.


Good Luck









Are you certain the chip degraded?


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Good Luck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you certain the chip degraded?


Yep!

Som weeks ago i drained my loop. When i was done setting it together i loded up my bios (i haden`t changed any setting(s)) and my machine started to crash after a few weeks. So i pulled up my 110% stable 4500 overclock and that crashed on me.. fast.
Only work on stock-ish. Haven`t testet much as i could do 4600 on 1.250V, 4400 on the same voltage is not stable.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> Yep!
> 
> Som weeks ago i drained my loop. When i was done setting it together i loded up my bios (i haden`t changed any setting(s)) and my machine started to crash after a few weeks. So i pulled up my 110% stable 4500 overclock and that crashed on me.. fast.
> Only work on stock-ish. Haven`t testet much as i could do 4600 on 1.250V, 4400 on the same voltage is not stable.


hmmm. Not that I recommend it. but I have been feeding mine (5930K) up to 1.55 for benchies and it still does 4.6 at 1.275. But anyway, get rid of it for the sake of giving you peace of mind.







I'd rather not go through the same ordeal TBH.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> Back the tractor out for your wife! Have a hot cocoa waiting when she's done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jk


lol - tried that - once. Too much collateral damage.








Ended up being an all day job... clearing out a few neighbors who were in a totally hopeless situation.
It finally earned it's price!









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## gabriel21st

After painstaking hours of blue screens with 101 error, I managed to get a Prime95 run that didn't crash in under 3 minutes. I hit 8 min before rounding errors started happening and then ultimately another 101 BSOD. Want to get some opinions on my current voltages, they are preliminary and definitely could be more fine-tuned.
i7-5930K @ 4.6/3.5 GHz
VCCIN: 2.07 V
Vcore: 1.36 V
Vcache: 1.15 V
VCCSA: 1.10 V
VCCIO: 1.15 V
DDR4-2400 11-12-12-24 @ 1.3 V

My previous stable overclock was:
4.4/3.5 GHz
VCCIN: 1.89
Vcore: 1.23V (offset -.30)
Vcache: auto
VCCSA: auto
VCCIO: 1.08 V

Haven't had the time to continue thorough stress testing but I have a feeling I'm getting close to stable. Voltage scaling with Haswell is kinda crap


----------



## Desolutional

That VCCIN, that Vcore, that VCCSA, that VCCIO, that RAM timings tho.


----------



## arh-Roland

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gabriel21st*
> 
> After painstaking hours of blue screens with 101 error, I managed to get a Prime95 run that didn't crash in under 3 minutes. I hit 8 min before rounding errors started happening and then ultimately another 101 BSOD. Want to get some opinions on my current voltages, they are preliminary and definitely could be more fine-tuned.
> i7-5930K @ 4.6/3.5 GHz
> VCCIN: 2.07 V
> Vcore: 1.36 V
> Vcache: 1.15 V
> VCCSA: 1.10 V
> VCCIO: 1.15 V
> DDR4-2400 11-12-12-24 @ 1.3 V
> 
> My previous stable overclock was:
> 4.4/3.5 GHz
> VCCIN: 1.89
> Vcore: 1.23V (offset -.30)
> Vcache: auto
> VCCSA: auto
> VCCIO: 1.08 V
> 
> Haven't had the time to continue thorough stress testing but I have a feeling I'm getting close to stable. Voltage scaling with Haswell is kinda crap


Vcore and VCCIN are way too high.... reset everything...OC only the CPU clock speed 1st...to hell with cache and ram...they do not even make any good difference in daily use/games... Get your clock speed as high as you can...after that stept by step go with the RAM..and last the cache.

Work in progress :


----------



## mus1mus

It's not that crap. It just happen to become more steep past a certain point the chip allows. That's when you get a clue whether to torture the chip with more than usually needed Voltage or just stop.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> That VCCIN, that Vcore, that VCCSA, that VCCIO, that RAM timings tho.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gabriel21st*
> 
> After painstaking hours of blue screens with 101 error, I managed to get a Prime95 run that didn't crash in under 3 minutes. I hit 8 min before rounding errors started happening and then ultimately another 101 BSOD. Want to get some opinions on my current voltages, they are preliminary and definitely could be more fine-tuned.
> i7-5930K @ 4.6/3.5 GHz
> VCCIN: 2.07 V
> Vcore: 1.36 V
> Vcache: 1.15 V
> VCCSA: 1.10 V
> VCCIO: 1.15 V
> DDR4-2400 11-12-12-24 @ 1.3 V
> 
> My previous stable overclock was:
> 4.4/3.5 GHz
> VCCIN: 1.89
> Vcore: 1.23V (offset -.30)
> Vcache: auto
> VCCSA: auto
> VCCIO: 1.08 V
> 
> Haven't had the time to continue thorough stress testing but I have a feeling I'm getting close to stable. *Voltage scaling with Haswell is kinda crap*


and will continue to get worse for that cpu the more you run p95 on it with those voltages. Gotta call PET-CPU.


----------



## gabriel21st

Ok, I'll try to bump things down more. These voltages were a bit higher than I would like but I didn't think they were insane. I've searched around here and other places and came to the consensus that these were on the higher end of the acceptable spectrum. There are quite a few 1.3X V on the leaderboard in first page as well.
During my initial testing I found it hard to boot with anything lower than 1.3 V at 4.6 or 4.7 core clock. I never OC'd cache.
As I mentioned earlier I came across 101 error BSODs a lot, my searching led me to conclude that the solution is some mix of upping input voltage, SA, and IO.
And someone mentioned my RAM timings? Could you specify what's bad about them. Other than the fact that I just googled some stable timings, chugged and plugged.







Didn't feel like spending too much time on RAM OC, kinda superficial. Thanks all


----------



## GreedyMuffin

They`re not insane if you can keep it cool. But i won`t recommend more than 1.35V for 24/7 if you got the cooling for it. VCCIN was high, very high IMHO. Me personally won`t go over 1.980V under load.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gabriel21st*
> 
> Ok, I'll try to bump things down more. These voltages were a bit higher than I would like but I didn't think they were insane. I've searched around here and other places and came to the consensus that these were on the higher end of the acceptable spectrum. There are quite a few 1.3X V on the leaderboard in first page as well.
> During my initial testing I found it hard to boot with anything lower than 1.3 V at 4.6 or 4.7 core clock. I never OC'd cache.
> As I mentioned earlier I came across *101 error BSODs a lot, my searching led me to conclude that the solution is some mix of upping input voltage, SA, and IO.*
> And someone mentioned my RAM timings? Could you specify what's bad about them. Other than the fact that I just googled some stable timings, chugged and plugged.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't feel like spending too much time on RAM OC, kinda superficial. Thanks all


So, voltage on the leader board is "I made it to windows and validated cpuZ" voltages... NOT p95 stable voltage for (I'm guessing) 99% of the entries. There's noting wrong with 1.3V, but running that with 2.V VCCIN and then p95 is chip suicide. Use something else to test stability. like x264, OCCT etc.

101 is vcore and/or VCCIN on this platform.. unlikely to be VSA and VCCIO.


----------



## hemirunner426

4.3 at 1.29v here as well. It is stable with p95 28.7 1344k fft. I just don't think these chips scale as well as people think they do. I'd like to see some of these guys show 1 hour of 28.7 1344k ffts still be stable at 4.6-4.7ghz and 1.2v. I just don't see it happening.

They are what they are. If you want to be FMA/AVX stable you have to sacrifice frequency for voltage. That seems to be how this platform is.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

What is stable?

Running prime95 for 24hours, or never crash on folding?

I`m cool with 2 hours OCCT max. If it won`t crash on me while gaming/folding then i`m good. I don`t need a 24hour prime95 stable CPU.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hemirunner426*
> 
> If you want to be *Prime FMA/AVX stable in which virtually no other app will use the instructions in the same manner* you have to sacrifice frequency for voltage. That seems to be how this platform is.


Hello

Fixed.


----------



## lilchronic

Im good with 1hr of realbench, 1 hr of aida64 with cpu, fpu, cache and memory checked. Then another hour of just cache and memory. One hour of GSAT and i also let hci mem test run overnight for 450% 32Gb. With 16Gb it went to 900% for a overnight run. After all that i say it's good. haven't had a single crash / bsod in any program i run.


----------



## hemirunner426

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Fixed.


Used in the same manner? yes you're correct. No other apps hammer FMA as much as prime However, if prime95 stirs up a floating point error using FMA/AVX due to heat and/or voltage problems it will happen in other applications. It's just a matter of *when*.

If the FMA instruction set is unstable, its *unstable*. If you never use an application that utilizes FMA you're fine. Otherwise, it will fail... its just a matter of when.


----------



## lilchronic

Wow i just ran aida64 GPGPU test and it spiked my temps to 91c for a second.
hopefully it was not damaged


----------



## hemirunner426

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Wow i just ran aida64 GPGPU test and it spiked my temps to 91c for a second.
> hopefully it was not damaged


You're likely fine. The chip will automatically go into thermal throttling to keep it from nuking itself.

Although, you may want to evaluate your cooling solution!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Im good with 1hr of realbench, 1 hr of aida64 with cpu, fpu, cache and memory checked. Then another hour of just cache and memory. One hour of GSAT and i also let hci mem test run overnight for 450% 32Gb. With 16Gb it went to 900% for a overnight run. After all that i say it's good. haven't had a single crash / bsod in any program i run.


^^ this. p95 is yesterday's news.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Wow i just ran aida64 GPGPU test and it spiked my temps to 91c for a second.
> hopefully it was not damaged


you can run the Hash, Julia, mandel etc components individually from within AID64 main benchmark menu...


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hemirunner426*
> 
> You're likely fine. The chip will automatically go into thermal throttling to keep it from nuking itself.
> 
> Although, you may want to evaluate your cooling solution!


Temps dont break 75c in aida64 or realbench. Those are the kinda temps prime 95 see's. Not sure what instruction set single precision julia and double precision mandel uses but it causes crazy spike in temp.

My cooling is more than capable i have two hwlabs Black ice GTX radiators in push pull 2350rpm
http://www.xtremerigs.net/2015/06/03/black-ice-gtx/


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> ^^ this. p95 is yesterday's news.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you can run the Hash, Julia, mandel etc components individually from within AID64 main benchmark menu...


Temps are fine when ran like that. I think its the GPGPU thing that really spikes the temps.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Temps are fine when ran like that. I think its the GPGPU thing that really spikes the temps.


it's DP Mandel that's the hottest.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> it's DP Mandel that's the hottest.


I gets hotter when ran with GPGPU at least for me.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> I gets hotter when ran with GPGPU at least for me.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


not too much difference on this chip. lol - maybe the reverse? Either way, very high current and package temp










maybe cache heat.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> not too much difference on this chip. lol - maybe the reverse? Either way, very high current and package temp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe cache heat.


LOL yeah that's weird. My cache is running @1.23v for 4.3Ghz

i do also have my heat on lol it's about 24c in here right now.







too cold out


----------



## gabriel21st

Well I did what I could in the span of a few hours and was not able to stabilize at 4.6 GHz core. Was incrementally increasing VCCIN and Vcore until I eventually reached 2.0 V input and 1.34 V core. Decided to stop there. Everything else was reset to stock (RAM, SA, etc.). I was using the x264 stress test found somewhere here on OCN, 16 threads setting. Wasn't ever able to complete one loop, the highest I got was around 14%. The encoder would either crash and/or I would get a 101 BSOD.
Maybe 4.6 is not possible for my chip. For now I reverted to my previous stable OC.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gabriel21st*
> 
> Well I did what I could in the span of a few hours and was not able to stabilize at 4.6 GHz core. Was incrementally increasing VCCIN and Vcore until I eventually reached 2.0 V input and 1.34 V core. Decided to stop there. Everything else was reset to stock (RAM, SA, etc.). I was using the x264 stress test found somewhere here on OCN, 16 threads setting. Wasn't ever able to complete one loop, the highest I got was around 14%. The encoder would either crash and/or I would get a 101 BSOD.
> Maybe 4.6 is not possible for my chip. For now I reverted to my previous stable OC.


please fill out rigbuilder - this way we know what you are talking about without paging back.,


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> LOL yeah that's weird. My cache is running @1.23v for 4.3Ghz
> 
> i do also have my heat on lol it's about 24c in here right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> too cold out


I'm just running 1.18V for 4.1 cache "during the day".








Lol - I was in Boca a some days ago: locals wearing their ski jackets, we're in shorts.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I'm just running 1.18V for 4.1 cache "during the day".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol - I was in Boca a some days ago: locals wearing their ski jackets, we're in shorts.


LOL it get's a little colder here in Tallahassee


----------



## hemirunner426

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Temps are fine when ran like that. I think its the GPGPU thing that really spikes the temps.


I just ran GPGPU again and seen those temps. OK that makes sense. The first time I ran it I only seen a 72C spike. This time I seen it hit 90C.









It was just an anomaly on my side!


----------



## hemirunner426

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> What is stable?
> 
> Running prime95 for 24hours, or never crash on folding?
> 
> I`m cool with 2 hours OCCT max. If it won`t crash on me while gaming/folding then i`m good. I don`t need a 24hour prime95 stable CPU.


You can of course do whatever suits your fancy. If you run OCCT linpack with AVX on it essentially does the same thing as prime in terms of hammering AVX. A timespan for running is a subjective matter. Its really just personal opinion.

My point is if it crashes during any sort of stress testing, its a hardware fault and its not stable. Its just a matter of time before you use an application that utilizes those instructions and it crashes as a result.


----------



## hemirunner426

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gabriel21st*
> 
> Well I did what I could in the span of a few hours and was not able to stabilize at 4.6 GHz core. Was incrementally increasing VCCIN and Vcore until I eventually reached 2.0 V input and 1.34 V core. Decided to stop there. Everything else was reset to stock (RAM, SA, etc.). I was using the x264 stress test found somewhere here on OCN, 16 threads setting. Wasn't ever able to complete one loop, the highest I got was around 14%. The encoder would either crash and/or I would get a 101 BSOD.
> Maybe 4.6 is not possible for my chip. For now I reverted to my previous stable OC.


Its very possible you're past the limit. I think x264 is a good 'real world' tester of AVX and if you can't pass it then there is more work to be done.

I'm betting you can achieve AVX (possibly prime) stable 4.4GHz under 1.30v and maybe around 1.92-95 input voltage.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hemirunner426*
> 
> You can of course do whatever suits your fancy. If you run OCCT linpack with AVX on it essentially does the same thing as prime in terms of hammering AVX. A timespan for running is a subjective matter. Its really just personal opinion.
> 
> My point is if it crashes during any sort of stress testing, its a hardware fault and its not stable. Its just a matter of time before you use an application that utilizes those instructions and it crashes as a result.


VERY unlikely to come across any app (outside computational chemistry etc) that will hammer the FPU with repetitive instruction sets (such as FMA3, AVX2 or AVX) at the level of p95 stress - Finding primes is not as stressful. p95 limits the stability "test" for most desktop rigs in that most architecture (ASIC: app-specific IC) can handle a single instruction set.. and even train to it. What trips these things up more is rapidly changing instruction sets hitting various architecture throughout the die.
I'm obviously not a fan of p95 for this purpose.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> ^^ this. p95 is yesterday's news.


Hello

It's not for those that don't have a clue.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> It's not for those that don't have a clue.


People that have no clue. They are the ones that really annoy me in some games. (Dirty Bomb) i enjoy playing it but not when my teammates are clueless!.








lolz


----------



## hemirunner426

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> VERY unlikely to come across any app (outside computational chemistry etc) that will hammer the FPU with repetitive instruction sets (such as FMA3, AVX2 or AVX) at the level of p95 stress - Finding primes is not as stressful. p95 limits the stability "test" for most desktop rigs in that most architecture (ASIC: app-specific IC) can handle a single instruction set.. and even train to it. What trips these things up more is rapidly changing instruction sets hitting various architecture throughout the die.
> I'm obviously not a fan of p95 for this purpose.


I'm not saying that p95 is the end-all-be-all of a stress tester. And no, how it hammers the FPU is not indicative of typical usage of a desktop CPU. What it does tell you is if there is instability in a particular instruction set, in this case AVX, AVX2, or FMA depending on version of p95.

All I am trying to say is if you can't pass x number of minutes/hours without a crash/lockup/BSOD running p95 then these instruction sets are not stable at whatever multiplier/voltage settings you're at. They will eventually crop their heads up using another app that utilize these instruction sets. It's either stable, or its not.

p95 is nothing more than a diagnostic tool in an array of tools available to test stability. People may say its irrelevant. I say its not, and I'll be more than happy to continue on with my p95 stable CPU.

EDIT: I don't mean to sound condescending. I love the debate, but people who discount p95 because they want their MHz over stability doesn't make sense to me.


----------



## michael-ocn

p95 was my stess test tool the old first gen i7... but no mas... now i use occt for that final pass of testing, i like verifying with a blend of testing
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hemirunner426*
> 
> I'm not saying that p95 is the end-all-be-all of a stress tester. And no, how it hammers the FPU is not indicative of typical usage of a desktop CPU. What it does tell you is if there is instability in a particular instruction set, in this case AVX, AVX2, or FMA depending on version of p95.
> 
> All I am trying to say is if you can't pass x number of minutes/hours without a crash/lockup/BSOD running p95 then these instruction sets are not stable at whatever multiplier/voltage settings you're at. They will eventually crop their heads up using another app that utilize these instruction sets. It's either stable, or its not.
> 
> p95 is nothing more than a diagnostic tool in an array of tools available to test stability. People may say its irrelevant. I say its not, and I'll be more than happy to continue on with my p95 stable CPU.
> 
> EDIT: I don't mean to sound condensing. I love the debate, but people who discount p95 because they want their MHz over stability doesn't make sense to me.


I don't think it's as cut-n-dry as you propose it to be.

p95 would overwhelm my rig's cooling system, it would either crash (most likely) or slow to a thermally throttled crawl. It would be ugly, I don't ever want to put it thru that. However, I believe the video encoders use the avx (and familily) instructions, yet my system is capable of running the x265 and x264 bench/stress tests indefinitely. Ditto occt which also incorporates avx (and familty) instructions. Those stress tests run fine for as long as i've been willing to let them run.

In my view, p95's usage pattern of specific heat inducing instructions creates an adversarial thermal environment that is not necessary or appropriate for general stability testing. My system can execute avx2 instructions just fine, but not when its at 100c.


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> I gets hotter when ran with GPGPU at least for me.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


GPGPU bench runs a lot hotter for me too compared to the standalone Mandel test, maybe because its all warmed up from from running the whole suite instead of just the one?


----------



## GreedyMuffin

New CPU stock settings under 100% load. (Folding nacl) So faar so good! :-D

Core: 0.960
Cache: 0.891-0.894
VCCIN: 1.776

This might indicate that this CPU will overclock good?

Packed my old on now. Talked to Intel and waiting on their answer.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Seems like the CORE temp is not far from eachother. Been folding for only 5 mins tho. I am really really happy! The package temp is always higher than the core in my experience.


----------



## hemirunner426

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> New CPU stock settings under 100% load. (Folding nacl) So faar so good! :-D
> 
> Core: 0.960
> Cache: 0.891-0.894
> VCCIN: 1.776
> 
> This might indicate that this CPU will overclock good?
> 
> Packed my old on now. Talked to Intel and waiting on their answer.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems like the CORE temp is not far from eachother. Been folding for only 5 mins tho. I am really really happy! The package temp is always higher than the core in my experience.


Those are good temps Are you on water? If so it will take about 15-30 minutes for the system to equalize at during which you'll see slowly increasing temps.

Good temps doesn't necessarily mean you will OC well. It just means you have the temp headroom to OC well. It still depends on the silicon lottery on whether you get over the 4.5 hump.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hemirunner426*
> 
> Those are good temps Are you on water? If so it will take about 15-30 minutes for the system to equalize at during which you'll see slowly increasing temps.
> 
> Good temps doesn't necessarily mean you will OC well. It just means you have the temp headroom to OC well. It still depends on the silicon lottery on whether you get over the 4.5 hump.


The voltages.

Well the water was warm-ish, been folding for the last week 24/7. Just turned off to switch CPU. Will report back on the final temps.









EDIT: Gone 15 min. Same temp.


----------



## hemirunner426

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> p95 was my stess test tool the old first gen i7... but no mas... now i use occt for that final pass of testing, i like verifying with a blend of testing
> I don't think it's as cut-n-dry as you propose it to be.
> 
> p95 would overwhelm my rig's cooling system, it would either crash (most likely) or slow to a thermally throttled crawl. It would be ugly, I don't ever want to put it thru that. However, I believe the video encoders use the avx (and familily) instructions, yet my system is capable of running the x265 and x264 bench/stress tests indefinitely. Ditto occt which also incorporates avx (and familty) instructions. Those stress tests run fine for as long as i've been willing to let them run.
> 
> In my view, p95's usage pattern of specific heat inducing instructions creates an adversarial thermal environment that is not necessary or appropriate for general stability testing. My system can execute avx2 instructions just fine, but not when its at 100c.


I started out with an H240X and indeed p95 did overwhelm the cooler after some time. I was on the bandwagon with 'dont run p95 on this platform' and ran 4.4GHz for months at 1.32v using h265 as my primary stabiltity test along side realbench. I decided to build a custom water cooling solution because I suffered a pump failure from the H240. One day, I crashed during game play so I decided to try p95 again to replicate the crash. Sure enough, after 10 minutes I could, repeatedly.

So I decided to bump down to 4.3, lower vCore and VCCIN slightly, and decided I wanted to be able to run 1344k and 448k FFTs for 2 hours before I would call it stable. I also ran a blend test to completion to verify. Then I encode h265 videos for 12 hours using handbrake. I've also started folding just for the hell of it. So far, no problems.

This however doesn't guarantee me a 100% stable OC. I don't believe there is such thing, but it should help get me reasonably close.

Yes, p95 can produce a ton of heat - if you run 8-768k FFTs. The larger the FFT the less heat is produced. The same behavior can be replicated in other stability tools such as OCCT. I don't believe p95 is taboo on this platform so long as you know how to use it.


----------



## Praz

Hello

While stress testing at stock settings if the temperatures increase any noticeable amount over a period of time the ambient temperature is high or the water cooling system is crap. Testing at stock settings will give no indication of overclocking potential.


----------



## hemirunner426

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> The voltages.
> 
> Well the water was warm-ish, been folding for the last week 24/7. Just turned off to switch CPU. Will report back on the final temps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Gone 15 min. Same temp.


1.04v at 4.0GHz? Perhaps. There is only one way to find out. Each chip scales differently. You won't know until you start turning up the clocks.

If your on custom water, start at 1.3v manual and 100x45. Stress test it. If you feel comfortable its stable you have a decision to make... you can either up the clocks or start working the voltages down.
Keep in mind you'll probably need to tinker with VCCIN when you start upping vCore. You can start at 1.92-1.95 and keep in mind LLC.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

That was my old CPUs overclock.









Will test later, have a test on Friday so will tinker with it tonight i guess.


----------



## hemirunner426

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> That was my old CPUs overclock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will test later, have a test on Friday so will tinker with it tonight i guess.


Good luck!


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hemirunner426*
> 
> I started out with an H240X and indeed p95 did overwhelm the cooler after some time. I was on the bandwagon with 'dont run p95 on this platform' and ran 4.4GHz for months at 1.32v using h265 as my primary stabiltity test along side realbench. I decided to build a custom water cooling solution because I suffered a pump failure from the H240. One day, I crashed during game play so I decided to try p95 again to replicate the crash. Sure enough, after 10 minutes I could, repeatedly.
> 
> So I decided to bump down to 4.3, lower vCore and VCCIN slightly, and decided I wanted to be able to run 1344k and 448k FFTs for 2 hours before I would call it stable. I also ran a blend test to completion to verify. Then I encode h265 videos for 12 hours using handbrake. I've also started folding just for the hell of it. So far, no problems.
> 
> This however doesn't guarantee me a 100% stable OC. I don't believe there is such thing, but it should help get me reasonably close.
> 
> Yes, p95 can produce a ton of heat - if you run 8-768k FFTs. The larger the FFT the less heat is produced. The same behavior can be replicated in other stability tools such as OCCT. I don't believe p95 is taboo on this platform so long as you know how to use it.


This is what I did also.
I have 2 overclocks :
One at 4,7GHz at 1,23Vcore which is stable Aida64 12 hours and Realbench 8 hours.
i tested it with P95 v28.7 small FFT's....Of course, too much heat and crash after 2 or 3 minutes....

Then I also defined a second overclokc, which I called rock solid and I wanted it to pass 12 hours of P95 v28.7 Small FFT's.
I did it at 4,3GHz and Vcore=1,07V.
Core Temperature max in P95 v28.7 small FFT's was 77°C at 22°C ambient => 12 hours P95 v28.7 Small FFT's without any errors or warnings.
I consider this overclock as rock stable due to this Prim95 test.

Of course, for daily use (Mainly gaming), I use 4,7GHz at Vcore=1,23V.


----------



## hemirunner426

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> This is what I did also.
> I have 2 overclocks :
> One at 4,7GHz at 1,23Vcore which is stable Aida64 12 hours and Realbench 8 hours.
> i tested it with P95 v28.7 small FFT's....Of course, too much heat and crash after 2 or 3 minutes....
> 
> Then I also defined a second overclokc, which I called rock solid and I wanted it to pass 12 hours of P95 v28.7 Small FFT's.
> I did it at 4,3GHz and Vcore=1,07V.
> Core Temperature max in P95 v28.7 small FFT's was 77°C at 22°C ambient => 12 hours P95 v28.7 Small FFT's without any errors or warnings.
> I consider this overclock as rock stable due to this Prim95 test.
> 
> Of course, for daily use (Mainly gaming), I use 4,7GHz at Vcore=1,23V.


That's nice silicon you have there!


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Tested quick 4500 1.252V. Cache stock, vccin 1.920 llc 6.

Will try lower. Then i`ll try to find cache OC.

Can anyone recommend me some good timings for 2400mhz?

EDIT: tried CB15 with 1.203 100x45, tried three rounds. It gives me a slight indication. Will try to lover it even further due temps.

EDIT: Crashed on me when i tried 1.165V for 100x45. ^^

I think i`ll manage 45x100 under 1.200. :-D

Testing cache 1.050.


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hemirunner426*
> 
> That's nice silicon you have there!


Yep, I was lucky when the company who built my computer choose the CPU


----------



## mustardtigerrr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> GPGPU bench runs a lot hotter for me too compared to the standalone Mandel test, maybe because its all warmed up from from running the whole suite instead of just the one?


Same temps and bench as I'm getting at 4.4ghz with a 1.28v.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> Tested quick 4500 1.252V. Cache stock, vccin 1.920 llc 6.
> 
> Will try lower. Then i`ll try to find cache OC.
> 
> Can anyone recommend me some good timings for 2400mhz?
> 
> EDIT: tried CB15 with 1.203 100x45, tried three rounds. It gives me a slight indication. Will try to lover it even further due temps.
> 
> EDIT: Crashed on me when i tried 1.165V for 100x45. ^^
> 
> I think i`ll manage 45x100 under 1.200. :-D
> 
> Testing cache 1.050.


You dont even know if the core is stable yet and you are working on the cache now? One thing at a time man.


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> You dont even know if the core is stable yet and you are working on the cache now? One thing at a time man.


Agreed.
And don't sacrifice core for cache...
Increase of Core clock is much more benefits than cache.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hemirunner426*
> 
> I'm not saying that p95 is the end-all-be-all of a stress tester. And no, how it hammers the FPU is not indicative of typical usage of a desktop CPU. What it does tell you is if there is instability in a particular instruction set, in this case AVX, AVX2, or FMA depending on version of p95.
> All I am trying to say is if you can't pass x number of minutes/hours without a crash/lockup/BSOD running p95 then these instruction sets are not stable at whatever multiplier/voltage settings you're at. They will eventually crop their heads up using another app that utilize these instruction sets. It's either stable, or its not.
> p95 is nothing more than a diagnostic tool in an array of tools available to test stability. People may say its irrelevant. I say its not, and I'll be more than happy to continue on with my p95 stable CPU.
> EDIT: I don't mean to *sound condescending*. I love the debate, but people who discount p95 because they want their MHz over stability doesn't make sense to me.


Didn't think you were. Assuming the Intel microcode is not causing an error (eg, as in skylake early MC) p95 does just (and only) what you suggest especially when confined to specific FFTs, however, will not necessarily uncover other instability - hence the rationale for a stability regime. If you gauge the importance/relevance of a particular stress test by how frequently the processor will encounter the test's dominate instruction set(s) and repetitive nature with which the test applies the proc call, then p95 is not all that relevant outside of special effect studios, video compilers and some FPU-intensive calculations. AVX-like ISs can get tricky when mixed with non-AVX, that's when processors truly fail - for the right reason. Most in-test failures with p95 encountered here - especially on 8 core processors - are probably more related to micro environment- temp-induced signal loss and not necessarily a logic failure per se. I try to separate thermal-induced instability from all other causes. Underlying reason is the same reason folks delid processors... usually each 10C lower temp yields 100MHz higher OC (with stability). I love a debate too.


----------



## kill

Is it normal that my package temps are usually 5-10c cooler than my cores under load?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kill*
> 
> Is it normal that my package temps are usually 5-10c cooler than my cores under load?


yes.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Stable is what stable does.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kill*
> 
> Is it normal that my package temps are usually 5-10c cooler than my cores under load?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yes.


They are at 5 -10c hotter for me.....


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> Stable is what stable does.


damn - that would have saved a lot of typing.


----------



## kill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> They are at 5 -10c hotter for me.....


if it helps you at all... I have one core that is 10c+ hotter than the others at the same time


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kill*
> 
> if it helps you at all... I have one core that is 10c+ hotter than the others at the same time


lilchronic is right - it depends on the load and how the good the cooling solution is. air-cooled may run hotter cores. IDK. the PKG temp on this (5960X) runs 4-8C hotter by single cores while running AID64 stress test.


----------



## kill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> lilchronic is right - it depends on the load and how the good the cooling solution is. air-cooled may run hotter cores. IDK. the PKG temp on this (5960X) runs 4-8C hotter by single cores while running AID64 stress test.


I use a H100(practically aircooling) with CLU as my Tim. Thing is. I ran outta CLU and barely got any on the cpu(used it on a delid before hand). I literally have the thinnest layer of CLU on there. Which might be part of my core problem.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kill*
> 
> if it helps you at all... I have one core that is 10c+ hotter than the others at the same time


A screen shot would help a lot.

According to aida64 after 5min my cpu MAX temp 54c. Max core temp 67c and lowest is 59c. Thats a 8° spread between the cores. My max cpu package temps are 72c


----------



## kill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> A screen shot would help a lot.
> 
> According to aida64 after 5min my cpu MAX temp 54c. Max core temp 67c and lowest is 59c. Thats a 8° spread between the cores. My max cpu package temps are 72c


unfortunately I am at work right now so I cannot get a screenshot for you but I will try to remember to get one when I get home


----------



## Jpmboy

about the same here.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kill*
> 
> Is it normal that my package temps are usually 5-10c cooler than my cores under load?
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are at 5 -10c hotter for me.....
Click to expand...

I think hotter or cooler depends on the max temperature set in the BIOS?


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> I think hotter or cooler depends on the max temperature set in the BIOS?


The temperature set in the bios will offset both the core and package temp if I'm not wrong. I personally leave it be at the default TJmax.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> The temperature set in the bios will offset both the core and package temp if I'm not wrong. I personally leave it be at the default TJmax.


Yeah i agree on leaving it alone. When i do mess with it it just make temp report wrong readings.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> The temperature set in the bios will offset both the core and package temp if I'm not wrong. I personally leave it be at the default TJmax.


My TJmax is at 83C, nothing wrong here...



Not sure why setting "Max Core Temperature" would affect the DTS at all. As can be seen, one core likes to run 6C hotter than the others cause #IntelLogic and package goes about 5C higher.

*Oh unless your monitoring software manually subtracts the TJmax instead of using Intel's logic (not a pun).


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Yeah i agree on leaving it alone. When i do mess with it it just make temp report wrong readings.


changing the max temp in bios has little effect on AID64 reported temperatures. Wrong readings? nah.

bios on Auto;


BIOS SET TO 85c


you can see the different TJmax settings in coretemp, and distance to TJmax too.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> My TJmax is at 83C, nothing wrong here...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure why setting "Max Core Temperature" would affect the DTS at all. As can be seen, one core likes to run 6C hotter than the others cause #IntelLogic and package goes about 5C higher.
> 
> *Oh unless your monitoring software manually subtracts the TJmax instead of using Intel's logic (not a pun).


^^ this.


----------



## Desolutional

Also Q2 BW-E, but I will probably wait until Intel starts binning the lowest 6 core using nicer silicon (like they are presently, they take the 5930K bin and just knock a few PCIe lanes off).

http://www.kitguru.net/components/cpu/matthew-wilson/intel-to-release-broadwell-e-processors-in-q2/


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> My TJmax is at 83C, nothing wrong here...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure why setting "Max Core Temperature" would affect the DTS at all. As can be seen, one core likes to run 6C hotter than the others cause #IntelLogic and package goes about 5C higher.
> 
> *Oh unless your monitoring software manually subtracts the TJmax instead of using Intel's logic (not a pun).


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> changing the max temp in bios has little effect on AID64 reported temperatures. Wrong readings? nah.
> 
> bios on Auto;
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BIOS SET TO 85c
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you can see the different TJmax settings in coretemp, and distance to TJmax too.
> ^^ this.


Yeah i see now it doesn't effect aida and hwinfo but realtemp and core temps it does the distance form tjmax crap.

And the one thing that annoy's me about this board is i cant get voltage to drop on idle only static. I see you're screenshot's and i get jelly, temps are nice and low but i think that's mainly because it's cold were u are at and have a window open








Also Hw info has a lot of crazy monitoring for my board, but no Vring monitoring.


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hemirunner426*
> 
> I started out with an H240X and indeed p95 did overwhelm the cooler after some time. I was on the bandwagon with 'dont run p95 on this platform' and ran 4.4GHz for months at 1.32v using h265 as my primary stabiltity test along side realbench. I decided to build a custom water cooling solution because I suffered a pump failure from the H240. One day, I crashed during game play so I decided to try p95 again to replicate the crash. Sure enough, after 10 minutes I could, repeatedly.
> 
> So I decided to bump down to 4.3, lower vCore and VCCIN slightly, and decided I wanted to be able to run 1344k and 448k FFTs for 2 hours before I would call it stable. I also ran a blend test to completion to verify. Then I encode h265 videos for 12 hours using handbrake. I've also started folding just for the hell of it. So far, no problems.
> 
> This however doesn't guarantee me a 100% stable OC. I don't believe there is such thing, but it should help get me reasonably close.
> 
> Yes, p95 can produce a ton of heat - if you run 8-768k FFTs. The larger the FFT the less heat is produced. The same behavior can be replicated in other stability tools such as OCCT. I don't believe p95 is taboo on this platform so long as you know how to use it.


Hmmm... maybe a reasonable way for me to use it would be to run it on only 3 cores concurrently instead of all 6? That could avoid the extreme heat and still validate the instructions work properly, might have to ensure the 3 cores in use rotate among all six?


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> Tested quick 4500 1.252V. Cache stock, vccin 1.920 llc 6.
> 
> Will try lower. Then i`ll try to find cache OC.
> 
> Can anyone recommend me some good timings for 2400mhz?
> 
> EDIT: tried CB15 with 1.203 100x45, tried three rounds. It gives me a slight indication. Will try to lover it even further due temps.
> 
> EDIT: Crashed on me when i tried 1.165V for 100x45. ^^
> 
> I think i`ll manage 45x100 under 1.200. :-D
> 
> Testing cache 1.050.


I'm not using these timings, but I noticed them at some point and wrote them down since that's the kit that i've got. I'm using the 12-12-12-28 part, but not the rest.

Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR4-2400 CL16 1.2v @ 2667
12-12-12-28, 40-4-2-10-10-4-4-4-4-267-4-16-T1, 1-1-1-1-1-1-1-1-3, TREFI 20800, TREFI9X 127,
1.34 vdimm, 2.6 vpp.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> Hmmm... maybe a reasonable way for me to use it would be to run it on only 3 cores concurrently instead of all 6? That could avoid the extreme heat and still validate the instructions work properly, might have to ensure the 3 cores in use rotate among all six?


run it in the higher FFTs and you will not have to disable cores to control the temperatures.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

I think my system is a little to hot to manage testing on 45x100 sadly. Package is almost 80¤C..

So i`m testing 40x100 until i can afford a new radiator (well sometime around match/may lol







) 4000 is more than enough for games.

Was running [email protected] on CPU for about 6 hours until it rebootet, is it VCCIN, Core, cache or ram? was running on a low 1.019-1.024V on core. 1.850V LLC6 on vccin and stock cache.


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> run it in the higher FFTs and you will not have to disable cores to control the temperatures.


yikes, i think i'll take a pass on that, ran it with 1 worker active and core temps spike into the high 50s, package into the low 60s, that was with 4M size


----------



## kill

So I redid my Overclock... I am at 4ghz at 1.000v core are cache is 4ghz at 1.05v.
Temps are 50s-60sc AID64 for 1 hour I mixed up Package and Socket before. My Package temp is indeed 5-10c Higher. my Socket temp is 5-10c lower than my cores.About to start a 12hr stress test to check full stability.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> I think my system is a little to hot to manage testing on 45x100 sadly. Package is almost 80¤C.


You afraid of pushing the thermal envelope?









IMHO you should be looking at the cores, not the package, cause the cores are what are going to degrade; and even then degradation with these new chips is much slower than before. They seem to mainly be damaged by excessive voltage or very high (90C) temps over a sustained period of time. Short few hour bursts at TJmax aren't going to kill the chip if you keep voltage reasonable. Remember these are failed Xeons which run hot.


----------



## hemirunner426

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> I think my system is a little to hot to manage testing on 45x100 sadly. Package is almost 80¤C..


That's really not bad. Core temps are what you should keep an eye on. Even if you have TjMax set to AUTO in the BIOS it will thermal throttle on its own to protect itself. Many say if you're not throttling you're fine.









I'd say if you're running at 45x with prime95 and your package temp is 80C you're doing better than most.


----------



## hemirunner426

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> Hmmm... maybe a reasonable way for me to use it would be to run it on only 3 cores concurrently instead of all 6? That could avoid the extreme heat and still validate the instructions work properly, might have to ensure the 3 cores in use rotate among all six?


Jpmboy nailed it. Use larger FFTs.


----------



## hemirunner426

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> yikes, i think i'll take a pass on that, ran it with 1 worker active and core temps spike into the high 50s, package into the low 60s, that was with 4M size


That is totally normal and the temps are fine. When you stress test with small FFTs for maximum heat output I don't even worry about the temps so long as its not thermal throttling. Its expected for core temps to hit 80-90C when crunching FMA/AVX. Its just the nature of the platform. This type of test can tell you a few things about your OC such as if your cooling system is adequate enough to dissipate the maximum heat output over extended periods of time, if there is a heat-induced instability, and if you're throttling... you've pushed it too far.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Question:

Folding Nacl (100% usage on CPU) stable for over 8 hours. Reboots after 20 min BF4.

Tips?


----------



## Desolutional

Raise Vcore by +0.02V and BF4 again. Folding locks frequency and voltage, gaming ramps frequency and voltage. I used OCCT for 3hrs and I'm fully stable now; with folding I could go with 1.22V for a day and no CPU issues, but GTA crashed after 15 mins. Folding is a decent CPU stability test and a great GPU stability test.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Raise Vcore by +0.02V and BF4 again. Folding locks frequency and voltage, gaming ramps frequency and voltage. I used OCCT for 3hrs and I'm fully stable now; with folding I could go with 1.22V for a day and no CPU issues, but GTA crashed after 15 mins. Folding is a decent CPU stability test and a great GPU stability test.


Well it`s 4 minuts 100% load, then 20 sek no load (as are downloading new task) So should be somewhat the same?

Will try raising vcore.


----------



## Desolutional

Yeah, when in doubt, raise Vcore (and VCCIN) if you've made sure RAM (GSAT), Cache (freezing) and OS files (DISM, sfc /scannow) are fine. Only time cache and RAM are linked are if higher density and/or faster RAM modules are used. Also any C-State deeper than C1 has negligible power saving, so if you're using C-States, only limit them down to C1.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Yeah, when in doubt, raise Vcore (and VCCIN) if you've made sure RAM (GSAT), Cache (freezing) and OS files (DISM, sfc /scannow) are fine. Only time cache and RAM are linked are if higher density and/or faster RAM modules are used. Also any C-State deeper than C1 has negligible power saving, so if you're using C-States, only limit them down to C1.


What is your definition by negligible? Below 10W? Below 20W?


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> I think my system is a little to hot to manage testing on 45x100 sadly. Package is almost 80¤C..
> 
> So i`m testing 40x100 until i can afford a new radiator (well sometime around match/may lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) 4000 is more than enough for games.
> 
> Was running [email protected] on CPU for about 6 hours until it rebootet, is it VCCIN, Core, cache or ram? was running on a low 1.019-1.024V on core. 1.850V LLC6 on vccin and stock cache.


With occt, i see brief package temp spikes into the low 80s with it hovering mostly in the hi 70s. I think that's ok for stress tests but i wouldn't want to see that in regular usage like gaming or folding.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> What is your definition by negligible? Below 10W? Below 20W?


10W saving maximum with Core Parking and deep sleep C6 states on idle. Averaged with a Killawatt under both Windows and Linux with a stable OC. 10W is less than the monitor you're looking at. Simply put, it's not worth it in risk of any instability (cache is *very* prone to C6 instability). For the loss of "idle-load" performance, definitely not worth it. C6 is better suited to server farms where that 10W will be multiplied greatly. Also... 100W+ on load, essentially every second of load is nullifying 10 seconds of idle time. Now me, I love me some power saving, but even I can see when it gets ridiculous. Also C6 is useful for laptops, not so much our extreme desktops.


----------



## Radox-0

Is there a guide anywhere as to what half the stuff in a BIOS means or best way to tweak these chips?. I recently got my 5960x and it seems to do fairly well. Setting the CPU strap to 125 and multiplier to 38 gets me 4.75 Ghz stable at 1.35 volts or daily profile multiplier of 37 = 4.625 Ghz @ 1.3.

No clue what anything else means so that's all left to adaptive, but suspect by only manipulating the voltage and multiplier I am doing a very raw overclock and tweaking various other things will allow me to go higher or reduce the voltage for said OC.


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hemirunner426*
> 
> That is totally normal and the temps are fine. When you stress test with small FFTs for maximum heat output I don't even worry about the temps so long as its not thermal throttling. Its expected for core temps to hit 80-90C when crunching FMA/AVX. Its just the nature of the platform. This type of test can tell you a few things about your OC such as if your cooling system is adequate enough to dissipate the maximum heat output over extended periods of time, if there is a heat-induced instability, and if you're throttling... you've pushed it too far.


Hopefully, Prime95 last versions (28.x) are not used to evaluate seriously the PC coolings...Otherwise, no one could overclock except high-end water cooling and low voltages !
The standard Prime95 version to evaluate cooling and compare rigs together on a standard and common basis is Prime95 v26.6

Everything explained here at "Section 13" of this nice thread (The guy who wrote it is an INTEL thermal specialist) :

http://www.tomshardware.co.uk/forum/id-1800828/intel-temperature-guide.html

Of course, for stability, we don't use anymore v26.6 for last CPU's releases.
Aida64, Realbench or Prime95 versions later than v26.6 (For those who are able to sustain 80°c max core temperatures during several hours..means high end water cooling and/or low Vcore).
All tests are referred at 22°C.


----------



## aboreal

Hi there, im a new owner of 5820K with an Asrock X99M Fatal1ty Killer.

I have two quickly questions:

Its AIDA64 the best (or one of the best) stability test?

For gaming, its more important the uncore ratio or the cpu ratio?

Cheers


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aboreal*
> 
> Hi there, im a new owner of 5820K with an Asrock X99M Fatal1ty Killer.
> 
> I have two quickly questions:
> 
> Its AIDA64 the best (or one of the best) stability test?
> 
> For gaming, its more important the uncore ratio or the cpu ratio?
> 
> Cheers


aida64 is a fantastic all around diagnostic, monitoring, and testing tool, well worth its price.

cpu speed is everything, cache speed is just a little cherry on top


----------



## Jpmboy

Tho, as a stress test, it's only okay.


----------



## SmackHisFace

Hi guys, Im overclocking my friends 5820k on a MSI Raider + H110i GTX and wanted to see what you guys think.
Multiplier: 46
base clock: 100
Input voltage: 1.975
Core voltage: 1.315
Ram: 2666 XMP 1.2v
Its passed about everything I can throw at it: IBT, AIDA 64, XTU, Real Bench (I refuse to do Prime 95 as the heat is ridiculous). Im just wondering if these voltages are safe for the long run (4+ years). He probably wont touch these settings again and I just want to make sure his chip doesn't degrade as that wouldn't be worth the extra .1-.2ghz im getting out of . So what do you guys think? Is this good for the long haul or should I dial it back.

Also should I be using offset, adaptive, adaptive + offset for the final OC? (Testing on manual obviously). Thanks guys this is my first time Overclocking Haswell-E.


----------



## REAPER XD

Hey all, was just wondering what a good VID (stock voltage) is on an i7 5820K, and if it's meant to turbo up to 3.6GHz on stock in benchmarks.. Trialing a used combo so let me know ASAP =)


----------



## GreedyMuffin

My fathers 5820K VID is 1.080 or something. My 5960X was/is 0.960 now.

Well intel won`t accept my tuning plan since i`m not the first owner.

Wellwell. Will try to do something with a local shop or save money for a 5820K.

Intel can go and **** themself.









EDIT: My ``new`` 5960X which i need to return if i can`t make it work is not overclocking well. 4400 on 1.200V.

Wierd that it can run cinebench R15 several times on 1.180V for 4500. I didn`t think a bit stabilty needs 20mv - 100mhz on core.


----------



## GunnzAkimbo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> My fathers 5820K VID is 1.080 or something. My 5960X was/is 0.960 now.
> 
> Well intel won`t accept my tuning plan since i`m not the first owner.
> 
> Wellwell. Will try to do something with a local shop or save money for a 5820K.
> 
> Intel can go and **** themself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: My ``new`` 5960X which i need to return if i can`t make it work is not overclocking well. 4400 on 1.200V.
> 
> Wierd that it can run cinebench R15 several times on 1.180V for 4500. I didn`t think a bit stabilty needs 20mv - 100mhz on core.


I got 10th spot x265 benchmark with 4.4ghz. plenty fast.


----------



## kaistledine

So everyone,

I've posted on her previously about an issue with and asus rampage V extreme and a intel 5930k.

Turns on some gold has come off on one of cpu contacts... Now I'm not sure if this was done by the reseller apprentice techication .. or was caused by a faulty motherboard ( was tested faulty and replaced )

Has anyone heard of this happening by Overclocking of faulty parts ?

The chip worked well for the best part of 4 ish months and had some good 4.5Ghz + overclock on it .

Heres the link for the orginal issues log

http://www.overclock.net/t/1578474/issues-with-brand-new-watercooled-5930k-rampage-v-ext-and-dual-480-rads-build

and the build log

http://www.overclock.net/t/1564700/shadownet-i7-5930k-cosair-900d-dual-ek-xe-480-rads-980ti-build-log

Best regards


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Speed dosen`t matter really.

The day the 5960X will be outdated, the extra 500mhz won`t help it.







IMHO

Hopefully Intel won`t ban my account on their side. I sendt one heck of a angry email to them.

Should be fun to see if i get a answer.









Childish yes, angry yes.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> My fathers 5820K VID is 1.080 or something. My 5960X was/is 0.960 now.
> 
> Well intel won`t accept my tuning plan since i`m not the first owner.
> 
> Wellwell. Will try to do something with a local shop or save money for a 5820K.
> 
> Intel can go and **** themself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: My ``new`` 5960X which i need to return if i can`t make it work is not overclocking well. 4400 on 1.200V.
> 
> Wierd that it can run cinebench R15 several times on 1.180V for 4500. I didn`t think a bit stabilty needs 20mv - 100mhz on core.


How did Intel determine that? You told 'em?

And if the second chip is doing similar things... the problem is not with either of the CPUs.


----------



## mus1mus

Hmm. Tested 7 5930Ks the last couple of days. None turned out to be spectacular..


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> How did Intel determine that? You told 'em?
> 
> And if the second chip is doing similar things... the problem is not with either of the CPUs.


They looked at the Invoice.









Well what can it be? It works great at stock, so did the other one.

This one can run Cinebench at a lower voltage though. I will try to sort it tomorrow after my test.

Intel responded. They will refund my performance tuning plan..

I don`t know actually. Might be OCCT? I mean i need over 1.250V to be more than 2 min stable, but if i am running cinebench i can run 5-6 without an issue. on 70 mv less. hmm


----------



## mus1mus

Might be bumping into a wall?


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Might be bumping into a wall?


Same was with the other one.

OCCT seems to crash on me sometimes. CPU-Z BSOD or something when i start up the program (on stock, happen with both CPUs)


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Might be bumping into a wall?
> 
> 
> 
> Same was with the other one.
> 
> OCCT seems to crash on me sometimes. CPU-Z BSOD or something when i start up the program (on stock, happen with both CPUs)
Click to expand...

Fresh OS?

Something may have been borked. But really, hitting a wall does just that. Might of been luck that they both do that at same levels and clocks. But it's pretty common.

3 out 7 chips tested today hits a wall at 4.6GHz. Didn't spend a lot of time catching individual clocking prowess. Just testing where each scaling stops. 1.25 for 4.6/4.5 may not be too bad for them.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Fresh OS?
> 
> Something may have been borked. But really, hitting a wall does just that. Might of been luck that they both do that at same levels and clocks. But it's pretty common.
> 
> 3 out 7 chips tested today hits a wall at 4.6GHz. Didn't spend a lot of time catching individual clocking prowess. Just testing where each scaling stops. 1.25 for 4.6/4.5 may not be too bad for them.


Might be bad OS as i had alot of troubles booting it up after i assembled my computer again. Will install windows 7 crack then upgrade to windows 10 i guess.


----------



## mus1mus

Oops.









The insider program allowed me to have a free W10.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> They looked at the Invoice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well what can it be? It works great at stock, so did the other one.
> 
> This one can run Cinebench at a lower voltage though. I will try to sort it tomorrow after my test.
> 
> Intel responded. They will refund my performance tuning plan..
> 
> I don`t know actually. Might be OCCT? I mean i need over 1.250V to be more than 2 min stable, but if i am running cinebench i can run 5-6 without an issue. on 70 mv less. hmm


R15 places ZERO load on the cache architecture, OCCT loads it reasonably well. Could be cache/ram/IO voltages. Why are you hung up on OCCT?

As far as INtel... you had a friend buy it for you for reasons of availability and convenience, and you received it NIB. You are the Original and only owner/operator. no other owner has used the product.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> Same was with the other one.
> 
> OCCT seems to crash on me sometimes. CPU-Z BSOD or something when i start up the program (on stock, happen with both CPUs)


That sounds like a borked OS kernel, but you say this does not happen at stock/optimized defaults on that same OS install. So... if fully stock does not suffer these crashes, then it is not likely the OS, but is the OC settings used.

for win10 open an admin command prompt and type (fully stock - NO oc):

_dism /online /cleanup-image /restorehealth_
let it run.. it will say "20%" for a while - that's normal.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Oops.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The insider program allowed me to have a free W10.


It's free to everyone.


----------



## devilhead

As i remember Asmodian have killed his 5960x with occt







i never used it and will not, for me 1hour of realbench with all ram is good for core, cache test with aida/memory test


----------



## Jpmboy

yeah - doesn't tell ya anything other packages don't.. at least in my experience.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

I can get CPU-Z (or whatever comes up) on stock as well..

I still think my old 5960X is a dud tho.

DH. Thanks for the heads-up!! Will stay away from OCCT personally.









Will reinstall OS tomorrow.


----------



## Kimir

4.4Ghz @ 1.2v isn't dud at all imo.
after you have to look at the cache and what the IMC can hold to really tell.

I'm still toying with my TZ, doing some PI, it's been a while.


I'm gonna dial back to C13 and find what voltage is needed for that now.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> 4.4Ghz @ 1.2v isn't dud at all imo.
> after you have to look at the cache and what the IMC can hold to really tell.
> 
> I'm still toying with my TZ, doing some PI, it's been a while.
> 
> 
> I'm gonna dial back to C13 and find what voltage is needed for that now.


It crashed on that, so i would probably need 1.250v or something. I used to manage 4600 on the same voltage. That is a big jump just due the cpu degrading.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> I can get CPU-Z (or whatever comes up) on stock as well..
> 
> I still think my old 5960X is a dud tho.
> 
> DH. Thanks for the heads-up!! Will stay away from OCCT personally.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will reinstall OS tomorrow.


I've had my launch chip at 4.4 with 1.2v since launch. It was considered above average at this time. Stop slaughtering them all


----------



## lilchronic




----------



## Silent Scone

lol great pic.


----------



## Jpmboy

that's a "right-clicker"


----------



## patryk

I have a problem with the temperature 4.250 @ 1.230 and the warmest day in OCCT has 81 ca at 4.5 @ 1.335 88c cooling NZXT Kraken x61 extreme (E-loop Noiseblocker 140mm PWM)

CPU: Intel Core i7 5820k @ 4.250 1.225
COOLER: NZXT kraken x61 extreme (noisblocker e-loop 140mm pwm)
MOBO: MSI x99s Gaming 7
GPU: Gigabyte HD 7970 Ghz Edition
RAM: Corsair Lpx 4 x 4 @ 2800 @ 1.2v
SSD: Adata sp900 256 gb M.2
PSU: Chieftec nitro gold 750 w
CASE: NZXT h630
DISPLAY: LG L226WA


----------



## patryk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patryk*
> 
> I have a problem with the temperature 4.250 @ 1.230 and the warmest day in OCCT has 81 ca at 4.5 @ 1.335 88c cooling NZXT Kraken x61 extreme (E-loop Noiseblocker 140mm PWM)


CPU: Intel Core i7 5820k @ 4.250 1.225
COOLER: NZXT kraken x61 extreme (noisblocker e-loop 140mm pwm)
MOBO: MSI x99s Gaming 7
GPU: Gigabyte HD 7970 Ghz Edition
RAM: Corsair Lpx 4 x 4 @ 2800 @ 1.2v
SSD: Adata sp900 256 gb M.2
PSU: Chieftec nitro gold 750 w
CASE: NZXT h630
DISPLAY: LG L226WA


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patryk*
> 
> I have a problem with the temperature 4.250 @ 1.230 and the warmest day in OCCT has 81 ca at 4.5 @ 1.335 88c cooling NZXT Kraken x61 extreme (E-loop Noiseblocker 140mm PWM)


Lol, that's normal for a Kraken X61. Probably the only thing you could try is to clean your fans, rad and do a thermal paste reapplication. My H110i GT only copes up to 1.25V.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Lol, that's normal for a Kraken X61. Probably the only thing you could try is to clean your fans, rad and do a thermal paste reapplication. My H110i GT only copes up to 1.25V.


Does occt have package temp monitoring? I forget have not used it in a while. If it's 88c on the core then package could be 93°c +


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Does occt have package temp monitoring? I forget have not used it in a while. If it's 88c on the core then package could be 93°c +


Once again, package temps won't kill the chip, core temps will. Package will usually be ~5C hotter regardless of anything you do unfortunately. The cores are the weakest link in the equation, that package can handle a little bit extra heat.


----------



## arh-Roland

Seems pretty stable to mee... what do you guys think of the temperatures ?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arh-Roland*
> 
> Seems pretty stable to mee... what do you guys think of the temperatures ?


Nice chip! Temps seem a little high. Are you using a air cooler?


----------



## arh-Roland

Corsair H100iGTX push/pull, 22*C Ambient Temp


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arh-Roland*
> 
> Corsair H100iGTX push/pull, 22*C Ambient Temp


I guess that's about right. Wish i had a chip like that.


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arh-Roland*
> 
> Seems pretty stable to mee... what do you guys think of the temperatures ?


I think that's a really nice chip and that you should get a better cooler


----------



## arh-Roland

Thank you. I'll see if I can rise since cash for a Predator 360 or a H115i. Should I be worried about the temps atmosphere? Also I will replace the TIM, I currently have a noctua page in there, an will further test with some mx4, kironaout and coollaboratory liquid ultra in the neer future.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arh-Roland*
> 
> Thank you. I'll see if I can rise since cash for a Predator 360 or a H115i. Should I be worried about the temps atmosphere? Also I will replace the TIM, I currently have a noctua page in there, an will further test with some mx4, kironaout and coollaboratory liquid ultra in the neer future.


I would not use liquid ultra on the cpu, it will stain your water block and top of the cpu. If something ever happens to the cpu you wouldn't be able to rma because you need to be able to see the markings on the heat spreader.

kryonaut should do the job if that's what you have.









Also this EK-Predator 360 look's pretty good but a bit pricey.
http://www.performance-pcs.com/ek-xlc-predator-360-all-in-one-liquid-cooler.html
Spend 150$ more and you could build a custom loop


----------



## Desolutional

Or spend $134 less and get a H110i GT with all the performance you'll ever need for sustainable computing. It really is a cracking deal now, EK 360 doesn't do it justice. Scaling that to the 160W power dissipation of the HW-E, you're looking at 2-3C cooler using an EK. Save them dollars for something more important.



Heeheeheehehe.


----------



## arh-Roland

I know the Predator in very expensive but I also don't really want a custom loop only for the cpu, and I don't really want to invest in gpu waterblocks. From what I understood, the Predator it's exactly the same as a custom loop. I will see.... And I also don't know if it's worth the money to upgrade from a h100i gtx that is 240mm to a H115i that is 280mm.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arh-Roland*
> 
> I know the Predator in very expensive but I also don't really want a custom loop only for the cpu, and I don't really want to invest in gpu waterblocks. From what I understood, the Predator it's exactly the same as a custom loop. I will see.... And I also don't know if it's worth the money to upgrade from a h100i gtx that is 240mm to a H115i that is 280mm.


Well first thing to try is re mounting and re applying paste to see if that helps at all.


----------



## arh-Roland

Yes... That's the 1st step, I'll see if there are some changes, and after that I will make a decision regarding another cooler. Thank you.


----------



## arh-Roland

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Or spend $134 less and get a H110i GT with all the performance you'll ever need for sustainable computing. It really is a cracking deal now, EK 360 doesn't do it justice. Scaling that to the 160W power dissipation of the HW-E, you're looking at 2-3C cooler using an EK. Save them dollars for something more important.
> 
> 
> 
> Heeheeheehehe.


Just saw this... Then I'll think about the H115i... Don't think it is any difference between H110i gt and H115i. H115i being the newer model.

Le:I saw in my tests that the power dissipation on my cpu reaches even 180w - 200. In occt and prime I saw its passing 250w wich is totally absurd and not a real life amount even tho I do content creation like rendering images.


----------



## patryk

I changed the original fans on Noiseblocker and paste I use the DC-1, and for many it has not changed. I see that saves me the only real water system

CPU: Intel Core i7 5820k @ 4.250 1.225
COOLER: NZXT kraken x61 extreme (noisblocker e-loop 140mm pwm)
MOBO: MSI x99s Gaming 7
GPU: Gigabyte HD 7970 Ghz Edition
RAM: Corsair Lpx 4 x 4 @ 2800 @ 1.2v
SSD: Adata sp900 256 gb M.2
PSU: Chieftec nitro gold 750 w
CASE: NZXT h630
DISPLAY: LG L226WA


----------



## GreedyMuffin

I`ve been playing GTA V a bit. 45x100 on 1.193V. cache is 40x100 1.150V (Not tested lower yet) 2400 on mem, 12-12-12-28-1T 1.350V. Increased IO voltage and it really seems to have stabilized my core quite a bit.

Thanks for the Tips!


----------



## patryk

how much you have to spend at the post office folding water cooling?


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patryk*
> 
> how much you have to spend at the post office folding water cooling?


Do you refer to me?









I don`t know exactly what you meant?


----------



## Tobe404

Just want to double check that these settings would be 24/7 safe?

Most settings are at Auto but Input Voltage is slightly higher than Auto at 1.920v (up from 1.905v) and RAM is at 1.250v / 2600Mhz and up from about 1.220v / XMP 2400Mhz.

CPU is at 4.4Ghz and hovers between 1.199 - 1.204v. Not sure on stability yet. Will just see how things go.

Thanks guys.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tobe404*
> 
> Just want to double check that these settings would be 24/7 safe?
> 
> Most settings are at Auto but Input Voltage is slightly higher than Auto at 1.920v (up from 1.905v) and RAM is at 1.250v / 2600Mhz and up from about 1.220v / XMP 2400Mhz.
> 
> CPU is at 4.4Ghz and hovers between 1.199 - 1.204v. Not sure on stability yet. Will just see how things go.
> 
> Thanks guys.


I can`t see any problems at all if the temps are good. (Stay below 80¤C, preferable 70¤C IMO)


----------



## Tobe404

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> I can`t see any problems at all if the temps are good. (Stay below 80¤C, preferable 70¤C IMO)


Cheers. Yeah I try stay below 70c when stress testing or 75c at the absolute max. : )


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tobe404*
> 
> Cheers. Yeah I try stay below 70c when stress testing or 75c at the absolute max. : )


80'C is just fine understresstesting. Esp since you are only running 1.2V om core.









My Batch# is L538C280. Is the L batch anything special in general?

At first i thought i had a E batch or something, but i must have mis-read it. ^^


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arh-Roland*
> 
> Just saw this... Then I'll think about the H115i... Don't think it is any difference between H110i gt and H115i. H115i being the newer model.
> 
> Le:I saw in my tests that the power dissipation on my cpu reaches even 180w - 200. In occt and prime I saw its passing 250w wich is totally absurd and not a real life amount even tho I do content creation like rendering images.


I am testing the H110i GTX on a 5930K at the moment. Open-air on RealBench Encode. Temps stay within low 60C at 1.25 Vcore and 1400RPM SP140s in Pull.

I think, your case airflow needs a refinement rather than the cooler.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I am testing the H110i GTX on a 5930K at the moment. *Open-air* on RealBench Encode. Temps stay within low 60C at 1.25 Vcore and 1400RPM SP140s in Pull.


Ayy. Mine runs low 70s in a case with ambient of 25C and 1.24V, well folding is here:



I swear most of you run your rigs in a freezer or something.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Cache speed has to be at least 1/2 the memory speed.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Lol, that's normal for a Kraken X61. Probably the only thing you could try is to clean your fans, rad and do a thermal paste reapplication. My H110i GT only copes up to 1.25V.


My H80i GT runs a lot better, at 1.33V I get a maximum core temp of 75c with an average of 70c along all cores on every kind of loads except power viruses.
I generally stopped using power viruses, not too much sense in using them.

For a 120mm AIO I would say that is excellent.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> My H80i GT runs a lot better, at 1.33V I get a maximum core temp of 75c with an average of 70c along all cores on every kind of loads except power viruses.
> I generally stopped using power viruses, not too much sense in using them.


----------



## Kutalion

+1


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*


your temp are awful








imho you have some problem with the pump as I had previously with my AIO.
air bubbles near the pump could be another explanations.

on real bench with two open air GTX980 Ti in a small case I get 70c on the hottest core at 1.280V/1.92V LLC7 (up to 1.938V)
20c ambient temp.

your temp are not normal for your AIO at that vcore, RMA it or move it to see if there are air bubbles near the pump.


----------



## Silent Scone

How do you say 'I took a pain killer why are you still here' in Italian


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> How do you say 'I took a pain killer why are you still here' in Italian


ngulammammet


----------



## Silent Scone

Couldn't agree more


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Question; Bf4 stiopped working error.

What do i need to increase? Tried 25mv+ on cache and 10mv + on core same :hmm:

Could it be my GPU?

Will test


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> Question; Bf4 stiopped working error.
> 
> What do i need to increase? Tried 25mv+ on cache and 10mv + on core same :hmm:
> 
> Could it be my GPU?
> 
> Will test


Its IMC instability play with system agent.. that happen to me when I'm overclocking my memory..


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Its IMC instability play with system agent.. that happen to me when I'm overclocking my memory..


Thank you!


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> your temp are not normal for your AIO at that vcore, RMA it or move it to see if there are air bubbles near the pump.


Yeah, considering getting a new one if EK slash the price by half. Will probably get round to overhauling my system one day lol.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> Thank you!


You're most welcome


----------



## Johny Boy

Was wondering if 5820k overclocks better than 5930k or its all about silicon lottery.?
Getting a 5930k at a rate of 5820k....and i am tempted to buy it.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Yeah, considering getting a new one if EK slash the price by half. Will probably get round to overhauling my system one day lol.


In the mean time you could ask an advanced RMA to corsair and get 10 degrees less on the hottest core.
I had two problematic H80i GT, tried everything from moving air bubbles, to reseating with different thermal compound, if the pump don't work as expected there is nothing to do.
One H80i GT was very lighter than the other, I suppose less water inside.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johny Boy*
> 
> Was wondering if 5820k overclocks better than 5930k or its all about silicon lottery.?
> Getting a 5930k at a rate of 5820k....and i am tempted to buy it.


silicon lottery and mostly what do you consider stable.
the same CPU could do 4.2GHz on with my tweaking and 4.5GHz with your tweaking.
It all depends on what you consider stable, on the voltage you are confortable with, temp and silicon lottery.

Too many variables I think.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johny Boy*
> 
> Was wondering if 5820k overclocks better than 5930k or its all about silicon lottery.?
> Getting a 5930k at a rate of 5820k....and i am tempted to buy it.


5930K may have a better binning process than the 5820K. 5820K is bottom of the barrel unless Intel are doing well off on the silicon making.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> 5930K may have a better binning process than the 5820K. 5820K is bottom of the barrel unless Intel are doing well off on the silicon making.


do you really trust on CPU binning ?
sincerely I don't, there is no real reason to trust on it.

every single 5820K could run well at the stock 5930K frequency, so what is the sense in binning a 5930K?
In my opinion stock frequency are only a marketing gimmick to create differentiation between products.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> do you really trust on CPU binning ?
> sincerely I don't, there is no real reason to trust on it.
> 
> every single 5820K could run well at the stock 5930K frequency, so what is the sense in binning a 5930K?
> In my opinion stock frequency are only a marketing gimmick to create differentiation between products.


Agreed. I don`t think they really bin their CPUs.

I`m a bit closer now. Been gaming now a few hours no problems on 1.203V 45x100. Still good, although i wish i was below 1.200V








OCing ruins my BF4 stats, yesterday i was 430-450 on the ``skill`` now 350 or something after crashing so many times and insta getting -20 -30









This is under 100% use on CPU -AKA folding Nacl. This is okay for 24/7 i guess.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## arh-Roland

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I am testing the H110i GTX on a 5930K at the moment. Open-air on RealBench Encode. Temps stay within low 60C at 1.25 Vcore and 1400RPM SP140s in Pull.
> 
> I think, your case airflow needs a refinement rather than the cooler.


Thank you for the info.
Regarding the airflow, i do not think its a problem. I have the Obsidian 750D Airflow Edition case, with front x2 140mm intake, bottom x2 120mm intake, rear x1 140mm exhaust, top x2 12mm (the cooler) and another 140mm ass exhaust. Intake fans have slightly more RPM to create a bit of positive pressure. So i have neutral/a bit positive pressure inside. Don't think i would be a great idea to set the rear fan ass a intake....
Is there any possibility that my CPU has a bad thermal dissipation ? Is there a chance that some CPU's escape from factory with some thermal problems ? From what i see my chip is ,,golden" cause i can OC it with relativly lower voltage than other, but the temps are equal to most.


----------



## mus1mus

It could be the chip.

Being clocked that high means it's sucking in amps more than being at 4.5 at higher voltages.


----------



## arh-Roland

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> It could be the chip.
> 
> Being clocked that high means it's sucking in amps more than being at 4.5 at higher voltages.


Can you detect somth wrong with my amps or volts from the picture bellow ?

Thank you.


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> This is under 100% use on CPU -AKA folding Nacl. This is okay for 24/7 i guess.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


The core and package temps are similar to what i get when nacl folding, but i get 20 to 25c lower mobo and pch temps. Seems like it might be betting warm inside your case, (although your ssd/hdd/dimm temps don't look elevated)?


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> The core and package temps are similar to what i get when nacl folding, but i get 20 to 25c lower mobo and pch temps. Seems like it might be betting warm inside your case, (although your ssd/hdd/dimm temps don't look elevated)?


I`m running a Asus X99-E WS with 2x PLX chips, that might be the reason why the PCH is warm? I`m also running it with a little more voltage 0.05V) But that shoulden`t make a huge difference.

At stock the PCH is 59¤C as well. I dunno. :O
The VRMs is a bit hot though.

My case is not very good ventilated as the CPU & GPU is under water. Running 700RPM on the rad fans and 850 on the case fans.


----------



## Cyb3r

greedy for the case fans A how's the layout and B does it lower the temps significantly when upping the speed slightly?

edit : my case (nanoxia deep silence 6) cools off alot when opening the top smoke stacks to vent the rad upwards so my G1 gaming GTX 980ti isn't boiling inside my case (no rearexhaust on a vid card ftw







)


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Can check. I`m lacking fans. So only 1 intake (in the front of my R5) then 6x outake on my rad (on the top)

I need another intake on the back side of the case. I can set a Sp120 to blow directly on the VRMs. The PCH is hot anyways.


----------



## Cyb3r

you actually want an exhaust on the back









my setup is currently 2 front sucking air trough exhaust holes from the side then another 2 after the SSD bay (push / pull) and one at the back exhausting.

The top is exhausting the rad tho i might flip around the fans (currently they're pushing air through the rad since my case is a pain in the ass to remove the roof area without breaking cables (thnx nanoxia T.T (this besides the heavy weight is one off the very few minus points i give the nanoxia Deep Silence 6 rev A))


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Really? I thought it would be better to have it as intake since everything is undre water? Brings cold air to ram/mobo and the hot air rises to the top rad.


----------



## arh-Roland

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> Really? I thought it would be better to have it as intake since everything is undre water? Brings cold air to ram/mobo and the hot air rises to the top rad.


Regarding the rear fans as intake, I think they would have a minimum impact cause the air would be sucked faster by the top rad fans rather than cool anything... And if the gpus are on air, it might cause a wired heatspot in that area... You gotta test it to be sure... Gonna test with mine tomorrow and give some feedback.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

I see. I`ll just drop it then i guess.

2 hours BF4 MP 64 was fun (esp when you got a few buddies with ya) and stable. Under 70¤C at all time. More around 60¤C avg.

Earlier i experienced Watch dog BSOD, but i changed my ram OC and it disappeared. I thought the WD was CPU clock error, but that makes sense if the mem was failing.


----------



## Tobe404

2600 on the RAM doesn't seem very stable so backed off to 2400 but still very occasionally get random reboots out of no where.

Would increasing system agent voltage solve this? Pretty sure it's currently at 1.048v.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tobe404*
> 
> *2600 on the RAM doesn't seem very stable so backed off to 2400 but still very occasionally get random reboots out of no where.*
> 
> Would increasing system agent voltage solve this? Pretty sure it's currently at 1.048v.





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Download this: http://www.linuxmint.com/edition.php?id=190
Download this: https://rufus.akeo.ie/downloads/rufus-2.6.exe
Purchase a USB flash drive and use Rufus to make it a Linux Drive.
Boot into Linux, connect to the internet and open a "Terminal" (Ctrl+Alt+T).
Type in "sudo apt-get update".
Type in "sudo apt-get install stressapptest".


Then finally type in "stressapptest -W -s 3600" and let that run until it finishes. If you get a random reboot before then, reduce DRAM frequency, or increase latency and try again. If you get reboots at 2133MHz, revert to stock and try again.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> I see. I`ll just drop it then i guess.
> 
> 2 hours BF4 MP 64 was fun (esp when you got a few buddies with ya) and stable. Under 70¤C at all time. More around 60¤C avg.
> 
> Earlier i experienced Watch dog BSOD, but i changed my ram OC and it disappeared. I thought the WD was CPU clock error, but that makes sense if the mem was failing.


Kepp in mind with Hw-E you can play the heavy games on Unstable OC for a good time not like the old cpu's.. as the old cpu like 4790k has 8 thread and BF4 can use all of them while with Hw-E we have 12 and 16 thread and BF4 will use 8 thread's only..

but now I found a new way to make sure its stable enough for games not barely stable.. I set Winrar to compress a file while playing BF4 that give me around 60% usage.. if you pass 1h while playing BF4 and using Winrar your OC stable for games

also Crysis 3 at 1080p without Antiliasing and Vsync Off is very good test as that game can use up to 16 thread or more..


----------



## patryk

I regret that I bought a little kraken x61 for $ 240 I could make a little to a real cooling water

CPU: Intel Core i7 5820k @ 4.250 1.225
COOLER: NZXT kraken x61 extreme (noisblocker e-loop 140mm pwm)
MOBO: MSI x99s Gaming 7
GPU: Gigabyte HD 7970 Ghz Edition
RAM: Corsair Lpx 4 x 4 @ 2800 @ 1.2v
SSD: Adata sp900 256 gb M.2
PSU: Chieftec nitro gold 750 w
CASE: NZXT h630
DISPLAY: LG L226WA


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tobe404*
> 
> 2600 on the RAM doesn't seem very stable so backed off to 2400 but still very occasionally get random reboots out of no where.
> 
> Would increasing system agent voltage solve this? Pretty sure it's currently at 1.048v.


try 2666, its a much stronger divider than 2600. Random reboots usually points to VCCIN, not VCCSA.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patryk*
> 
> *I regret that I bought a little kraken x61 for $ 240 I could make a little to a real cooling water*
> 
> CPU: Intel Core i7 5820k @ 4.250 1.225
> COOLER: NZXT kraken x61 extreme (noisblocker e-loop 140mm pwm)
> MOBO: MSI x99s Gaming 7
> GPU: Gigabyte HD 7970 Ghz Edition
> RAM: Corsair Lpx 4 x 4 @ 2800 @ 1.2v
> SSD: Adata sp900 256 gb M.2
> PSU: Chieftec nitro gold 750 w
> CASE: NZXT h630
> DISPLAY: LG L226WA


^^ This. and the benefit of a custom loop is very real in controlling temperatures.


----------



## arh-Roland

Coming back with some thoughts :
1st i replaced the Noctua TIM with CLU....the result was terrible...higher temperatures than before, hard to apply, verry hard to remove from the cooler heatsink, i actually had to sand my h100i gtx in order to get all the metal from it.
2nd...replaced the CLU with Kryonaut...temp seem a bit lower than with Noctua.
3rd....I've flipped the rear fan and made it as an intake...didn't saw any change in temperatures.
Here's a screen with temps using Kryonaut:


Will think about changing my cooler to a H110i GTX and hope that my temperatures will decrease 5*C or more.
Or pay more and get better performance with a Predator 360....asumeing this screen is true :


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arh-Roland*
> 
> Coming back with some thoughts :
> 1st i replaced the Noctua TIM with CLU....the result was terrible...higher temperatures than before, hard to apply, verry hard to remove from the cooler heatsink, i actually had to sand my h100i gtx in order to get all the metal from it.
> 2nd...replaced the CLU with Kryonaut...temp seem a bit lower than with Noctua.
> 3rd....I've flipped the rear fan and made it as an intake...didn't saw any change in temperatures.
> Here's a screen with temps using Kryonaut:
> 
> 
> Will think about changing my cooler to a H110i GTX and hope that my temperatures will decrease 5*C or more.
> Or pay more and get better performance with a Predator 360....asumeing this screen is true :


The 360 kit is not Predator. It`s a finished kit you set up yourself.


----------



## arh-Roland

Yeah...you're right. Didn't pay attention.


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arh-Roland*
> 
> Coming back with some thoughts :
> 1st i replaced the Noctua TIM with CLU....the result was terrible...higher temperatures than before, hard to apply, verry hard to remove from the cooler heatsink, i actually had to sand my h100i gtx in order to get all the metal from it.
> 2nd...replaced the CLU with Kryonaut...temp seem a bit lower than with Noctua.
> 3rd....I've flipped the rear fan and made it as an intake...didn't saw any change in temperatures.
> Here's a screen with temps using Kryonaut:
> 
> 
> Will think about changing my cooler to a H110i GTX and hope that my temperatures will decrease 5*C or more.
> Or pay more and get better performance with a Predator 360....asumeing this screen is true :
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Those temps look pretty good for what you've got it doing. If you want an aio liquid cooler, definitely give the swiftech's (h240 h220 h320) a look.

CLU scares me, conductive, destroys aluminum, hard to apply, impossible to remove.


----------



## arh-Roland

I live in a 3rd world country named Romania. I do not have access to Swiftech :|.
Regarding CLU...never...ever ...in my life will try and use that stuff....i may applied it wrong... or w/e...but no...never







)


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arh-Roland*
> 
> I live in a 3rd world country named Romania. I do not have access to Swiftech :|.
> Regarding CLU...never...ever ...in my life will try and use that stuff....i may applied it wrong... or w/e...but no...never
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


CLU and CLP are really only useful when delidding a processor - useit between the die and IHS. Other applications require appropriate contact surfaces... eg, perfectly flat. ( and it will form an alloy with other metals). The regular TIMs are so good today there is no need for it between the IHS and block. Stick with Kryonaut, Gelid extreme, PK-3, PK-1. Even NT-H1 is very good! Mount quality affects heat transfer most.


----------



## arh-Roland

Small grain of rice method, and the screws were tighten only with hands.
Was impressed by Kryonaut...verry good, will use only this in the future.


----------



## Desolutional

That's the thing though, I've never really had an issue with MX-4. But Kryo works really good too. I guess if you need to drop a C or two, Kryo will do that. I should probably do a repaste soon.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Had to increase to 1.213V for seems to be full stability. :/

It`s a over avg chip do, so i`m happy!


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



 After a few hours BF4. Ambient is a bit cold tho, 20¤C or so. Playing on 64 bit server, so getting the most usage out of it at least.

Voltage on core is 1.213V. Dunno why Aida64 reads it differently. When i`m under ``overclock`` it reads it normally.
I guess this is more than enough for 24/7. I also guess i can increase to 4.6 without an issue if i want to. Though don`t want to run more than 1.250V for 24/7. 4.6 i think needs a bit over that. (1.265 or so)


----------



## arh-Roland

Nice chip. Try and clock your cache to 4.5...you would probably need 1.17 for that...or 1.18


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arh-Roland*
> 
> Nice chip. Try and clock your cache to 4.5...you would probably need 1.17 for that...or 1.18


Not at all. Cache on this chip is not that great. 4000 needs 1.125V to be stable. But the core is most important.

I want to sell my mem and get something new, faster mem. But dunno how the IMC can handle it (compared to Skylakes improved IMC)


----------



## arh-Roland

I would not bother with the memory...you gonna throw more money and get not so much improvement. Btw what are you cooling it with ?


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arh-Roland*
> 
> I would not bother with the memory...you gonna throw more money and get not so much improvement. Btw what are you cooling it with ?


Custom loop. Not a good one due not enough rad space.









6x NB Eloop 700RPM in Push-pull on a EK XTX360. D5 pump running on 75%, EK Supremecy Evo block for CPU, Ek block for GPU. So a 360 rad with low rpm fans is not enough for 980Ti + 5960X oc IMO.


----------



## arh-Roland

I see....ty.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *arh-Roland*
> 
> I would not bother with the memory...you gonna throw more money and get not so much improvement. Btw what are you cooling it with ?
> 
> 
> 
> Custom loop. Not a good one due not enough rad space.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6x NB Eloop 700RPM in Push-pull on a EK XTX360. D5 pump running on 75%, EK Supremecy Evo block for CPU, Ek block for GPU. So a 360 rad with low rpm fans is not enough for 980Ti + 5960X oc IMO.
Click to expand...

700RPM? Did you try ~1200RPM & see if there's any difference in cooling & noise?


----------



## arh-Roland

Quick question guys... i noticed that if i enable C6 state...my CPU idle power consumption drops to almost 20w ...and keeps jumping from 20 to 40 to 60 (probably cause of the background processes). Any reason not to have it enabled on OC'd CPU's ?


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arh-Roland*
> 
> Quick question guys... i noticed that if i enable C6 state...my CPU idle power consumption drops to almost 20w ...and keeps jumping from 20 to 40 to 60 (probably cause of the background processes). Any reason not to have it enabled on OC'd CPU's ?


It reduces cache OC headroom, also reduces performance from idle-load states. Think of a car switching from neutral to first every time you need to move, it takes longer than staying in first. Unless you're running stock, leave your C-States at C1. The issue with the power going from 20 to 40 to 60 is to do with the fact that the CPU is too slow in C6 to handle the idle requests, so it has to boost frequency. Only difference in C1 state is your CPU will be 30W idle instead of 20W.


----------



## arh-Roland

Thank you. I've left my C State to C0/1..now idleing at 41w lowest and changeing to 47.2w and 58w.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arh-Roland*
> 
> Thank you. I've left my C State to C0/1..now idleing at 41w lowest and changeing to 47.2w and 58w.


Should drop to ~35W once you lock Windows and leave it idle for 5 mins. You using adaptive or offset voltage?


----------



## ssateneth

Something I didn't notice, wondered if it was a bug for the longest time. When I fresh installed windows, I would notice that my CPU core speeds, with speedstep enabled and all that jazz, would use speeds anywhere from 12x multi to 30x, and the OC multiplier (36 for now), then after a while, it would only use 12x multi and OC multi. Turns out that setting your performance power plan to 'high performance' will set any cores used immediately to max multiplier. Balanced power plan ramps up the speeds instead of setting max multi immediately, only doing so if theres a significant load, The power saver plan is very persistent in keeping low multipliers unless there is a prolonged load.

While having some chrome pages open, a twitch stream playing, and some music, I have about 100 watts on-die power usage using max performance power plan.
Changing it to 'balanced' is 65 watts and no cores are detected using multi's higher than 12x.
Power saver brings it down to 60 watts.

I do not use offset or adaptive voltage right now, hence high power usage.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arh-Roland*
> 
> Thank you. I've left my C State to C0/1..now idleing at 41w lowest and changeing to 47.2w and 58w.


system should idle at <20W on the cpu. And how are you obtaining that value? killawatt meter? just fyi: with the VRM off die, core power use reading in the OS are VERY inaccurate if using absolute values, and only approximate if using relative values.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> *system should idle at <20W on the cpu*. And how are you obtaining that value? killawatt meter? just fyi: with the VRM off die, core power use reading in the OS are VERY inaccurate if using absolute values, and only approximate if using relative values.


How is this possible to measure with a Killawatt, cause Windows polls it as ~30W with SVID (FIVR) support.


----------



## lilchronic

kill-a-watt meter will record your entire system.


----------



## Jpmboy

Idle vs load state measurement only, untill you disable cores.. then I can see the power drop to 5+ watts per core at idle with c-states disabled. Browsing with svid enabled (and override on Auto) i get 38W by AID64. Drop once cache down clocks. Hits 240W with aid64 stresstest.
Keeping SVID enabled is not advised on x99 when overclocked (unlike z170)... at least disabling it stabilized things when pushing it.
Load Wattage, Svid disabled:

SVID Auto:

SVID Disabled enabled:


230W with a 4.6/4.1 OC @ 1.26V - adaptive - in bios? nah

I don't have a clamp-meter handy...


----------



## Desolutional

It's late over here, but where is CPU power consumption on those screenshots?









I can use my Killawatt to find the Delta between 0% and 100% load, but not the actual 0% load voltage. ASUS mobos go weird and stupid when trying to report CPU Package Power with SVID disabled. Suddenly they break the laws of physics and go to 3 Watts.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> It's late over here, but where is CPU power consumption on those screenshots?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can use my Killawatt to find the Delta between 0% and 100% load, but not the actual 0% load voltage. ASUS mobos go weird and stupid when trying to report CPU Package Power with SVID disabled. Suddenly they break the laws of physics and go to 3 Watts.


It was kinda a retorical question i asked, for that exact reason and that the power reading is just strange.







Bottom pic package power is in the stats on the right. and yeah, with svid disabled power reading is basically off.. with it enabled they just seem wrong. I can't believe this is doing 240W in AID64 stress,.. would be well over 300W in p95 (not gonna try)


----------



## Kimir

It's about right, 230-240w on Aida core+fpu+cache at 1.2/1.25v (core/cache) is what I got.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *arh-Roland*
> 
> Quick question guys... i noticed that if i enable C6 state...my CPU idle power consumption drops to almost 20w ...and keeps jumping from 20 to 40 to 60 (probably cause of the background processes). Any reason not to have it enabled on OC'd CPU's ?
> 
> 
> 
> It reduces cache OC headroom, also reduces performance from idle-load states. Think of a car switching from neutral to first every time you need to move, it takes longer than staying in first. Unless you're running stock, leave your C-States at C1. *The issue with the power going from 20 to 40 to 60 is to do with the fact that the CPU is too slow in C6 to handle the idle requests, so it has to boost frequency.* Only difference in C1 state is your CPU will be 30W idle instead of 20W.
Click to expand...

CPU core does not working in C6 state because it is idle state. C1/C1E/C3/C6/C7 are low-power idle states while C0 is operating state. Core in low-power idle states can be wake up to C0 state when there's job to execute. So you can see why there's jump in power consumption. Not because it's slow in C6/7 state.

Kill-a-watt is perfect tool to measure power consumption for 0% & 100% load. If you want more accurate reading, then you want one of those power meter that you can connect between the motherboard 8-pin CPU power connector & the 8-pin CPU power cable.


----------



## arh-Roland

I use manual voltages, and the CPU power consumption in W i see it with AI Suite 3.
In Aida64 stress test with cpu/fpu/cache/memory my power consumption goes up to 180w. From what i saw, p95 and occt draw more than 200w from my 5820k, overheating it and causing it to be unstable, thus i decided to not use those two for stability test.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> CPU core does not working in C6 state because it is idle state. C1/C1E/C3/C6/C7 are low-power idle states while C0 is operating state. Core in low-power idle states can be wake up to C0 state when there's job to execute. So you can see why there's jump in power consumption. Not because it's slow in C6/7 state.


C-States introduce latency, and the deeper the state, the longer it takes for the CPU to wake up. For very light workloads which complete quickly, C6 actually does more harm than good to performance. Yes they're lower power states, but the waking process doesn't boost frequency, the actual PC needing more resources boosts frequency of core and cache (leading to the power consumption bump). 1.2GHz simply isn't enough for some idle tasks. Never mind the fact that package C-States reduce cache OCing headroom, they simply aren't worth the hassle when OCed for a few extra Watts saving. I've had personally experience with that as I ran C6 for more than a month.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> It's about right, 230-240w on Aida core+fpu+cache at 1.2/1.25v (core/cache) is what I got.


I mean, sure we get the same value in AID64... but I can;t believe it's correct. Once this work unit finishes, I'll put the killawattt in-line and and see what it says for 0-100% load for the cpu.


----------



## Desolutional

I get 185W consumption in AIDA64 with all 3 CPU, FPU, Cache boxes ticked, with the FIVR reporting I'm using 187W. That's with a hexcore however, so it'll be different for you I guess. 1.24V Vcore and 1.23V cache. FIVR doesn't seem to become inaccurate if VCCIN is changed neither. Would be interesting to see what you get with the killawatt.


----------



## arh-Roland

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> I get 185W consumption in AIDA64 with all 3 CPU, FPU, Cache boxes ticked, with the FIVR reporting I'm using 187W. That's with a hexcore however, so it'll be different for you I guess. 1.24V Vcore and 1.23V cache. FIVR doesn't seem to become inaccurate if VCCIN is changed neither.


I get about that much too....180w max with 1.2v Vcore and 1.1v Cache...hexacore.


----------



## Tobe404

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Download this: http://www.linuxmint.com/edition.php?id=190
> Download this: https://rufus.akeo.ie/downloads/rufus-2.6.exe
> Purchase a USB flash drive and use Rufus to make it a Linux Drive.
> Boot into Linux, connect to the internet and open a "Terminal" (Ctrl+Alt+T).
> Type in "sudo apt-get update".
> Type in "sudo apt-get install stressapptest".
> 
> 
> Then finally type in "stressapptest -W -s 3600" and let that run until it finishes. If you get a random reboot before then, reduce DRAM frequency, or increase latency and try again. If you get reboots at 2133MHz, revert to stock and try again.


I can't be buggered setting up Linux so I'm just running 12 instances of MemTest at the moment using 90 - 95% of my RAM. See how we go. This is at 2400. Thanks though.

Edit: Strangely enough it's put 100% strain on the CPU too...


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tobe404*
> 
> I can't be buggered setting up Linux so I'm just running 12 instances of MemTest at the moment using 90 - 95% of my RAM. See how we go. This is at 2400. Thanks though.


IIRC 400% is a good mark to hit in memtest, but really you only need to run the Linux off the flash drive; if it saves you all the more hassle it might be worth it. GSAT isolates RAM, and memtest stresses cache a little more I think.


----------



## Tobe404

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> IIRC 400% is a good mark to hit in memtest, but really you only need to run the Linux off the flash drive; if it saves you all the more hassle it might be worth it. GSAT isolates RAM, and memtest stresses cache a little more I think.


Damn. Failed (PC lock up, had to reboot) at about the 70% mark. This was at 2400 manual though.
I'll try 2400 in XMP mode which is how it was when I first got it and see if that passes.

Could all just be that my CPU voltage is too low as well though mind you.

Edit: with the RAM at 2400 in XMP mode it passed 200%. But it's late. I need sleep. Appreciate all the help.


----------



## Associated

Here are my powers via PSU first is input second is output.... 4.2GHz @ 1.122V load, 1.132V idle, 4GHz Cache @ 1.1V

IDLE (all power saving futures on...)



LOAD



So system at idle consumes ~72W, and at CPU load 212W.


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I mean, sure we get the same value in AID64... but I can;t believe it's correct. Once this work unit finishes, I'll put the killawattt in-line and and see what it says for 0-100% load for the cpu.


My reading was not on Aida, but at the wall, I have 2 killawatt like on my table, one on the SMA8 only and the second on the whole setup (bench rig, panda rig, the 2 display and audio etc). I took the measurement after shutting down the SMA8.
Did the math between IDLE and LOAD and I ended up with 230-240w during Aida.
I have another watt meter that I could plug on the bench table alone to check again.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> My reading was not on Aida, but at the wall, I have 2 killawatt like on my table, one on the SMA8 only and the second on the whole setup (bench rig, panda rig, the 2 display and audio etc). I took the measurement after shutting down the SMA8.
> Did the math between IDLE and LOAD and I ended up with 230-240w during Aida.
> I have another watt meter that I could plug on the bench table alone to check again.


Perfect! So... looks like AID64 is pretty close. Now... will this rig remain stable with CPUSVID Enabled - hasn't in the past, but new bios and microcode since then.


----------



## Desolutional

I've never had SVID bring me any instability, the FIVR is fantastic. But you're clocking higher than me with a octacore CPU. I've used the same VCCIN for both FIVR and mobo, SVID on, off.


----------



## Kimir

The CPU SVID is the thing named CPU Integrated VR Fault Management in the R5E UEFI?
I've that disabled from the start, I'll try enabling it and see... but next week I've got a new TZ kit coming and folding war starting, I don't really want to mess with the UEFI right now lol.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Would 4600 1.272V be to much for 24/7 considering my temps? Temps under folding nacl is max 78¤C. Very hot indeed. :O


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> Would 4600 1.272V be to much for 24/7 considering my temps? Temps under folding nacl is max 78¤C. Very hot indeed. :O


Lol "Very hot". Yeah, it would be pushing it a little if you are planning on Folding with that setup. I aim to keep my folding temps below 72C *average* *Core Max*. Spikes and peaks into 80C are fine as long as they only happen for a few seconds.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Lol "Very hot". Yeah, it would be pushing it a little if you are planning on Folding with that setup. I aim to keep my folding temps below 72C *average* *Core Max*. Spikes and peaks into 80C are fine as long as they only happen for a few seconds.


Won`t be folding nacl. Only on GPU. I`m only folding nacl to check some stability.

Seems like i have broken it in now, needed 10-15 mv more than it did yesterday, seems like it has stopped also.

Will play Bf4/GTA and see the temps. Might ramp up my fans or add another rad later on.


----------



## Kimir

4.6Ghz at 1.27 is fine, but that temp is a little toasty. I'm at about sub 70°c with same voltage.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> 4.6Ghz at 1.27 is fine, but that temp is a little toasty. I'm at about sub 70°c with same voltage.


Under 100% load?

You got better cooling than i do. When gaming its about 60-65¤c on cores and 70¤C on package.


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> Under 100% load?
> 
> You got better cooling than i do. When gaming its about 60-65¤c on cores and 70¤C on package.


On nacl folding. I've got what you can see on the bench table rig.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> The CPU SVID is the thing named CPU Integrated VR Fault Management in the R5E UEFI?
> I've that disabled from the start, I'll try enabling it and see... but next week I've got a new TZ kit coming and folding war starting, I don't really want to mess with the UEFI right now lol.


Absolutely want to have that disabled. I'm refering to the CPU SVID (ASUS recommends to disable) setting on the main voltage page, When enabled, SVID Override Field shows - this I have on auto. VR Fault is different (as you know.








)


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Absolutely want to have that disabled. I'm refering to the CPU SVID (ASUS recommends to disable) setting on the main voltage page, When enabled, SVID Override Field shows - this I have on auto. VR Fault is different (as you know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Oh yeah CPU SVID support on main page, I'm blind sometimes.








I've got to re-do my Pdf of OC setting, changed quite a few thing since I last did it.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> On nacl folding. I've got what you can see on the bench table rig.


You got twice the radiatorareal. ^^

Time to work! Another rad is needed!

Problem is that i`m running a Define R5. So it will look quite weird, but i can`t afford a new case. Will see. I don`t like it when it`s that high.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> CPU core does not working in C6 state because it is idle state. C1/C1E/C3/C6/C7 are low-power idle states while C0 is operating state. Core in low-power idle states can be wake up to C0 state when there's job to execute. So you can see why there's jump in power consumption. Not because it's slow in C6/7 state.
> 
> 
> 
> C-States introduce latency, and the deeper the state, the longer it takes for the CPU to wake up. For very light workloads which complete quickly, C6 actually does more harm than good to performance. Yes they're lower power states, but the waking process doesn't boost frequency, the actual PC needing more resources boosts frequency of core and cache (leading to the power consumption bump). 1.2GHz simply isn't enough for some idle tasks. Never mind the fact that package C-States reduce cache OCing headroom, they simply aren't worth the hassle when OCed for a few extra Watts saving. I've had personally experience with that as I ran C6 for more than a month.
Click to expand...

Not all CPU the same, you do know that right. Just because one CPU have overclockability issue with C-states, doesn't mean other CPU will too. 1.2GHz not an indication that CPU core is entering C-states. When CPU core have a job to execute, it will always ramp up the frequency. If the job is simple/small enough, monitoring software may not quick enough to pickup the change of frequency.

BTW, I'm only clearing up some misinformation regarding C-states (refer to bolded text in my previous reply). I'm not telling people to use or not use C-states. Each to their own.


----------



## arh-Roland

Bottom line regarding the C states....especially c6 ... why not keep it on if it does not affect performance (to an oc'd cpu)?


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Not all CPU the same, you do know that right. Just because one CPU have overclockability issue with C-states, doesn't mean other CPU will too. 1.2GHz not an indication that CPU core is entering C-states. When CPU core have a job to execute, it will always ramp up the frequency. If the job is simple/small enough, monitoring software may not quick enough to pickup the change of frequency.
> 
> BTW, I'm only clearing up some misinformation regarding C-states (refer to bolded text in my previous reply). I'm not telling people to use or not use C-states. Each to their own.


I know how C-States work. C-States reduce *absolute no load idle* power consumption, that shouldn't be confusing? When a CPU takes load, it increases voltage and frequency *separately* from C-States. That's ramping. 1.2GHz *C0* won't be enough for some idle work. Hence it needs something like 1.6GHz *C0* once in a while to process the additional load. That's related to CPU governors which decide what frequency to apply under a specific load threshold. Difficult to change in Windows, easier to change within Linux. Windows 10 default CPU governor is tuned to ramp more frequently, that's just how Microsoft decided to play the game. It works well enough, obviously you can change that yourself by modifying the "Minimum Processor State" to anything other than 0%. 0% lets the CPU sleep theoretically. That allows transitioning into the deeper C-States. A CPU that is never idle won't be able to enter C-States. The only way to be absolutely idle is to literally have nothing going in and out. But Intel designs the C-States so they act in a very quick burst, so that even the slightest period of no load can provide energy savings. *This is not useful for a high end enthusiast OCed platform like X99, but rather low power, ULV laptops and netbooks where even a single Watt saved can boost battery life*.

As for monitoring, that's polling. *You* decide how frequently, and how to poll your sensors. Frequency *can* be polled to the nanosecond if you wanted to but that wouldn't be feasible at all. Voltage could be polled to the lowest time interval of the FIVR/Mobo if you wanted to, but that wouldn't be feasible. Which makes monitoring *average* power consumption and *average* voltage a much better indicator of general idle power behaviour as opposed to immediate values. I.e. with C6 I've had 0V of Vcore at a single point in time, but average that idle use out, and it's actually an average of 0.320V. A massive difference.

Also package states *can* provide a higher risk of instability as they drop VCCSA and Cache voltages in idle phase, far beyond what is typically seen in a C1 package state. Some CPUs can withstand higher clocks with these C-States, yes; but eventually all CPUs OC headroom will suffer due to the inherent behaviour of these deeper C-States and the greater difference in idle-load voltage.

The thick of it: C6 saves at most 15W over C1E. It also increases wakeup latency, and whether that will affect you or not... is the question. Is 15W worth experiencing a possible drop in performance? I personally just put my rig to S3 sleep when it's idle instead of leaving all my other peripherals on.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Went back to 4500.

Is 1.200V cache OK for 24/7 usage? I'm looking to keep this chip a good while. So i'll easily back down if some voltages is not good.

Cooling my vrms with a fan, saw a 20'C drop in temp. That might help me with stability? (40 versus 60-ish)


----------



## Desolutional

1.20V of cache should be good for 24/7 use, wouldn't go higher than that if you want to play it safe for longevity (I haven't had issues with 1.25V myself). VRMs are good up to 80C, cooling them couldn't harm.


----------



## Hdusu64346

trying to get to at least 4.7 ghz with an AIO liquid cooler. I think I can do it.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Not all CPU the same, you do know that right. Just because one CPU have overclockability issue with C-states, doesn't mean other CPU will too. 1.2GHz not an indication that CPU core is entering C-states. When CPU core have a job to execute, it will always ramp up the frequency. If the job is simple/small enough, monitoring software may not quick enough to pickup the change of frequency.
> 
> BTW, I'm only clearing up some misinformation regarding C-states (refer to bolded text in my previous reply). I'm not telling people to use or not use C-states. Each to their own.
> 
> 
> 
> I know how C-States work. C-States reduce *absolute no load idle* power consumption, that shouldn't be confusing? When a CPU takes load, it increases voltage and frequency *separately* from C-States. That's ramping. 1.2GHz *C0* won't be enough for some idle work. Hence it needs something like 1.6GHz *C0* once in a while to process the additional load. That's related to CPU governors which decide what frequency to apply under a specific load threshold.
Click to expand...

It doesn't work that way. Like I said earlier, when the CPU core have a job to execute, regardless whether it was in low-power C-states, core frequency will always ramp up more than 1.2GHz. It won't stay at 1.2GHz when it have job to do. There is no such thing as idle work. Like I said before if the job is small enough. monitoring software may not quick enough to detect the change of frequency.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> It works well enough, obviously you can change that yourself by modifying the "Minimum Processor State" to anything other than 0%. 0% lets the CPU sleep theoretically. That allows transitioning into the deeper C-States. A CPU that is never idle won't be able to enter C-States. The only way to be absolutely idle is to literally have nothing going in and out.


This is not true. Just having minimum power state to 0%, doesn't mean the CPU core will enter low-power C-states. The low-power C-states need to be enabled for the CPU core to be able to enter these low-power states. Even when CPU cores are under load, if low-power C-states enabled, the CPU cores still be able to enter these states between jobs. It doesn't need to be absolutely idle to go idle.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Also package states *can* provide a higher risk of instability as they drop VCCSA and Cache voltages in idle phase, far beyond what is typically seen in a C1 package state. Some CPUs can withstand higher clocks with these C-States, yes; but eventually all CPUs OC headroom will suffer due to the inherent behaviour of these deeper C-States and the greater difference in idle-load voltage.


ASUS is always have package C-states disabled in the BIOS. I don't think it will be any difference with their x99 BIOS.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *med1kl*
> 
> trying to get to at least 4.7 ghz with an AIO liquid cooler. I think I can do it.


what cpu? what MB? what Ram?


----------



## Horsemen

I have no idea what I'm doing. or how long it will take to process my form. But here's my validation, http://valid.x86.fr/18k6zg . So do I get to join? just got this system running. and I'm still playing with it, and learning.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> It doesn't work that way. Like I said earlier, when the CPU core have a job to execute, regardless whether it was in low-power C-states, core frequency will always ramp up more than 1.2GHz. It won't stay at 1.2GHz when it have job to do. There is no such thing as idle work. Like I said before if the job is small enough. monitoring software may not quick enough to detect the change of frequency.


1.2GHz *can* be enough for certain tasks. It's just that Windows likes to raise frequency at lower loads in comparison with some more conservative governors which used to be used. These newer platforms use Intel's own P-States, so you can blame Intel for the frequency scaling. It is possible to run tasks at 1.2GHz, they will just take longer to complete. Here's a fun thing to do, set the Maximum processor state in Windows power options to 0%. Congratulations, you are now running in userspace parameters, and that system will *always* stay at 1.2GHz regardless of load. But it's slooooooow. CPU Frequency Scaling != what is actually needed for the workload. A h264 encode in that state will always use 1.2GHz, but will be much slower as it's being limited to 1.2GHz. Like the CPU itself will need to be at its minimum P-State to enter C-States. You should not be allowed to enter C2+ from 2.4GHz as that's potentially performance lost by forcing the pipeline to be suspended. Setting to to 10%, etc. until you reach the next core bin will reinstate Intel's P-States and you'll have that ramping on idle, even though the actual max allowed is lower than 100%.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> This is not true. Just having minimum power state to 0%, doesn't mean the CPU core will enter low-power C-states. The low-power C-states need to be enabled for the CPU core to be able to enter these low-power states. Even when CPU cores are under load, if low-power C-states enabled, the CPU cores still be able to enter these states between jobs. It doesn't need to be absolutely idle to go idle.


Yep, I assumed you'd already set the C-States up in the BIOS, etc. at this point. I meant that you actually have to be at 0% in order to enter a C-State. I.e. if you're at 1% load minimum then it will never sleep. However, if you set the minimum allowable state to 0%, whenever the pipeline is empty, the CPU can go to sleep. Think quick, rapid, super fast, microsleeps. That's essentially what C-States provide on idle. During load, or with a non-empty pipeline, the deep sleep C-States can't be utilised (as they'd force the CPU to halt itself which is not what we want). I guess in a way, one could use the CPU limiting mechanism in Windows to test a -ve offset on a range of core bins...

If you want to do some more reading, I highly recommend this article as it goes really into depth regarding P-States, C-States and et. al: https://software.intel.com/en-us/articles/power-management-states-p-states-c-states-and-package-c-states#_Toc383778909

I limit my laptop because I don't like how aggressive Intel's frequency scaling is on my laptop chip - I shouldn't need to ramp up beyond 0.8GHz when I'm editing a word document, and yet it does for no conceivable reason other than to "anticipate" my next move. Nice feature, but would enjoy being able to mod that like in the old Linux days and Android kernels.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Horsemen*
> 
> I have no idea what I'm doing. or how long it will take to process my form. But here's my validation, http://valid.x86.fr/18k6zg . So do I get to join? just got this system running. and I'm still playing with it, and learning.


Nice system


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> It doesn't work that way. Like I said earlier, when the CPU core have a job to execute, regardless whether it was in low-power C-states, core frequency will always ramp up more than 1.2GHz. It won't stay at 1.2GHz when it have job to do. There is no such thing as idle work. Like I said before if the job is small enough. monitoring software may not quick enough to detect the change of frequency.
> 
> 
> 
> 1.2GHz *can* be enough for certain tasks.
Click to expand...

I definitely not comment whether 1.2GHz is enough or not. Like I said before no such thing as idle work. You can set maximum processor states to lower or even 0%. That's only affect your max cpu frequency & core will ramp up to (allowable) max cpu frequency when there is job to execute. Intel has been using P-states for a long time now, not just x99.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> This is not true. Just having minimum power state to 0%, doesn't mean the CPU core will enter low-power C-states. The low-power C-states need to be enabled for the CPU core to be able to enter these low-power states. Even when CPU cores are under load, if low-power C-states enabled, the CPU cores still be able to enter these states between jobs. It doesn't need to be absolutely idle to go idle.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, I assumed you'd already set the C-States up in the BIOS, etc. at this point. I meant that you actually have to be at 0% in order to enter a C-State. I.e. if you're at 1% load minimum then it will never sleep. However, if you set the minimum allowable state to 0%, whenever the pipeline is empty, the CPU can go to sleep. Think quick, rapid, super fast, microsleeps. That's essentially what C-States provide on idle. During load, or with a non-empty pipeline, the deep sleep C-States can't be utilised (as they'd force the CPU to halt itself which is not what we want). I guess in a way, one could use the CPU limiting mechanism in Windows to test a -ve offset on a range of core bins...
Click to expand...

That is not true at all. Even if you set minimum processor state above 0%, if C-states is enabled, CPU cores still be able to enter these states & it can spend a lot of time in these states if there's no load.


----------



## Horsemen

Thanks. We are still in the tweaking stages. Figuring out what works and what does not.


----------



## arh-Roland

In the meanwhile i've activated C6(non-retention) state in BIOS. Cant see any drawbacks atm....gonna leave it like this for a week ...lower power consumption is always welcomed.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Horsemen*
> 
> I have no idea what I'm doing. or how long it will take to process my form. But here's my validation, http://valid.x86.fr/18k6zg . So do I get to join? just got this system running. and I'm still playing with it, and learning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Table updated.


----------



## Desolutional

Done some investigating on a traditional Windows 10 install with Steam, Skype running the background and Windows locked and monitors allowed to enter sleep mode. And the results are in.

Below is running with C1 states on Core and Package, and from what we can see, minimum average lies around 30W, waking up Windows from it's locked screen pulls 41.7W. There are occasional peaks into 40W territory every minute. I.e. ~31W idle consumption accounting for peaks.


Now we are going to play with C6 states (with retention). Idle consumption drops to around 23W, with peaks into the 35W areas like C1, but just as severe peaks. So i.e.~25W idle consumption accounting for peaks:



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Also some extra, running a 2 threaded compression process results in only a small power saving of ~3W even though the other cores aren't being used; this saving comes from


With C1:




Conclusion is, if saving ~6W is worth possible instability due to VCCSA, Cache and Vcore idling below ASUS recommended C-State spec, be my guest. I know what I'm using for my OCed rig. Now then if the difference was closer to 10W or 15W, I may feel differently, but you can easily save >10W by turning off your monitor. Temperatures are less so affected by C-States than adaptive voltage provides. Odd really, because 0V of Vcore should reduce temps to a great degree.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Odd really, because 0V of Vcore should reduce temps to a great degree.


Hello

The reported 0V is the result of voltage shedding per gate groups. The currently used VCORE value will still be dissipated as heat.


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> You got twice the radiatorareal. ^^
> 
> Time to work! Another rad is needed!
> 
> Problem is that i`m running a Define R5. So it will look quite weird, but i can`t afford a new case. Will see. I don`t like it when it`s that high.


Yeah 2x360 EK XE, plus it's open space bench table, that helps.
Here some screenshots
[email protected]


[email protected]


Don't mind the voltage set on TurboV, I'm giving the voltage directly from voltage points on the R5E here.
Note that I fold on Linux usually, and with the GPU with the client, so obviously the temp is higher when the GPU heat is added to the loop.
I haven't seen a difference in time completion between the two, I'd just stick to 4.5Ghz if planned to run overnight or 24/7.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Yeah 2x360 EK XE, plus it's open space bench table, that helps.
> Here some screenshots
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't mind the voltage set on TurboV, I'm giving the voltage directly from voltage points on the R5E here.
> Note that I fold on Linux usually, and with the GPU with the client, so obviously the temp is higher when the GPU heat is added to the loop.
> I haven't seen a difference in time completion between the two, I'd just stick to 4.5Ghz if planned to run overnight or 24/7.


nice! At least with the 6600K/980Ti rig, folding cpu and gpu seems to cut into the absolute productivity of both, but GPU+CPU is doing a bit more PPD. 6600K is 13.5K PPD @ 4.5GHz, 980ti is ~705PPD @ 1546 w/ stock voltage (1.212V).
I really can;t fold with the 5960X since I use the machine while the TXs fold (no efect really on 2D "office" stuff).

Gonna fire all three rigs up tonight and go on a folding bender for 7 days.


----------



## Kimir

Damn you 980Ti is fast and productive! I'm running mine at 1405Mhz in linux, on windows I could probably do 1480ish, but 1500 is no go for sure, I struggled hard enough to bench at that frequency lol. Right now Project 10484, it's damn slow... 209541 PPD, hugh, that's less than half what I used to have.
I'll try to fold for the next 3 days, til I get the other kit of Trident Z to mess with.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Damn you 980Ti is fast and productive! I'm running mine at 1405Mhz in linux, on windows I could probably do 1480ish, but 1500 is no go for sure, I struggled hard enough to bench at that frequency lol. Right now Project 10484, it's damn slow... 209541 PPD, hugh, that's less than half what I used to have.
> I'll try to fold for the next 3 days, til I get the other kit of Trident Z to mess with.


if it's a core x21 work unit be glad you got one! it's the most productive... but slowest WUs. http://www.overclock.net/t/1587018/team-bbq-2016-forum-folding-war-ffw/380_20#post_24849148


----------



## GreedyMuffin

I thought 980Ti stock voltage was 1.1860 or 1.1930?

My card is running 1500 1.1930V. Seeing all from 450 on the worst WUs to 750K PPD. My 980s are running 380-450 24/7 stable.

Dunno if it makes sense, but having a 120mm fan blowing on my VRMs/CPU block helped.

Wil keep it on 4.5/4.2 1.208/1.191V for 24/7. Seems like a good balance between temps and voltage

I don`t notice a difference between 4600 and 4500 either. I`ll stick with 4500 since i`m keeping this for a few years.

Just a couple of years from now i need to get an education and a job. So will be long until next time. ^^
Wish i won like 100bill lulz


----------



## arh-Roland

Took a step back and settled on a ,,sweetspot" at 4.6Ghz with 1.18v CPU voltage, Cache at 4.2Ghz with 1.100v Cache Voltage and with a CPU Input Voltage of 1.800v.
For the moment i'll stay here with reasonable core and package temps, rather than upping the CPU to 4.7Ghz and get not so got readings on my temperature. This week i'll receive back my GTX 970, this time a Gigabyte Extreme Gaming and in the neer future will invest in another GPU for SLI, a pack of cables from CableMods white/black and after that i'll reconsider if i gonna invest in another cooler like Predator 360 tho i do not think 300euros justifies getting my cpu to get to 4.7 or 4.8 Ghz.
My OC book is closed atm....here are my readings even tho they are from a 30 mins stress test and does not mean it's stable, the temperatures will be the same with a longer span.


----------



## mus1mus

Very nice chip.









I have to dial 1.25 for 4.6











I just hope this is stable enough.


----------



## arh-Roland

Gonna leave it like that. The logic is that for 4.7ghz I need 1.23-1.125v with 1.9 input and for 4.8ghz I need more r than that, investing 300 in another cooler is b not justifiable for a small increase in performance and temperatures higher than present. Will invest in something else.


----------



## Tobe404

I'm pretty stoked that I managed to pass Memtest for 2.5 hours or 400% with CPU at 4.4 Ghz / 1.199v and RAM at 2600 Mhz / 1.230 on one stick and 1.240v on the other.

Max CPU on one of the cores was 63c and the rest were lower.


----------



## Tobe404

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Very nice chip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to dial 1.25 for 4.6
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just hope this is stable enough.


I'm pretty sure even 1.25 for 4.6 is still a fair bit above the average chip. Don't be too bummed about it.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

For 5960X (and seems to be avg for 5820K and 5930K as well) Is 4400 - 1.3V under avg, 4500 - 1.3V avg, 4600 - 1.3V over avg.

This seems correct, esp when you look back at the first samples. They don`t overclock good. Benching on 4900 was not easy on 5820Ks. (My sample did 4750 1.325V, 4875 1,375 stable) and cache 1.250V 4500.

So i`m happy with my 5960X. Will try a higher cache core or lower the voltage.


----------



## Tobe404

Pretty sure I could get 4.5 stable at around 1.25v but I wanted to try keep it at 1.2v as the max to preserve some longevity of the chip.
I only upgrade when I feel I need to (every 5 or so years). Last set up was a I5 2400 on a H67 board.


----------



## mus1mus

Well, not that I don't love this chip. But 4.6 Cache is all I can feel happy with it.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Tested quick 4200 on cache 1.175V seems OK. Would not boot on 1.200V 4300 on cache though.

Decreased my Vcore a bit. Will try 1.193V again since i`m cooling the VRMs. Seemed to help quite a bit. But i dunno, only way to find out is to test.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> Tested quick 4200 on cache 1.175V seems OK. Would not boot on 1.200V 4300 on cache though.
> 
> Decreased my Vcore a bit. Will try 1.193V again since i`m cooling the VRMs. Seemed to help quite a bit. But i dunno, only way to find out is to test.


What do you deem as seemingly ok?


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Make 1 hours of aida64. ^^

Will test more.


----------



## Tobe404

Not sure if I'd call 1 hour of Aida 64 stable. I've gone for 3 hours and then 5 minutes later I'd get a crash and had to restart.

All depends how stable you want it to be I guess? Or what stability is worth to you... No chip is 100% stable if you think about it anyway.

Too many variables.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tobe404*
> 
> Not sure if I'd call 1 hour of Aida 64 stable. I've gone for 3 hours and then 5 minutes later I'd get a crash and had to restart.
> 
> All depends how stable you want it to be I guess? Or what stability is worth to you... *No chip is 100% stable if you think about it anyway.
> *
> Too many variables.


Ugh?









I won't say more.


----------



## Tobe404

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Ugh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I won't say more.


Say what you like. No skin off my nose. : P


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tobe404*
> 
> Not sure if I'd call 1 hour of Aida 64 stable. I've gone for 3 hours and then 5 minutes later I'd get a crash and had to restart.


I generally find I need +0.03~0.05V of Cache voltage beyond AIDA64 1hour cache test. AIDA64 doesn't seem to test the ramping of cache (neither do a lot of other stress tests). These _trends_ are pretty useful when dialling in a quick overclock.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

1 hour is not enough i know that lol.

as in OK 1 hour is something, it`s an indication of stability if you get what i mean.


----------



## Tobe404

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> I generally find I need +0.03~0.05V of Cache voltage beyond AIDA64 1hour cache test. AIDA64 doesn't seem to test the ramping of cache (neither do a lot of other stress tests). These _trends_ are pretty useful when dialling in a quick overclock.


Yeah, funny how that works... Increasing RAM voltage by 0.015v on each stick enabled me to pass 400% on Memtest at 2600Mhz.

Always crashed at around 70% before the voltage increase, even at 2400.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tobe404*
> 
> Say what you like. No skin off my nose. : P


they are specifically looking at the Cache stability test... AID64 cache test is one of the only ways to isolate that subsystem. HCI memtest does a good job on cache... and ram/cache IO

sometimes rather than increasing VDIMM, CPU and PCH VCCIO voltage can stabilize ram/cache.


----------



## Silent Scone

1 to 2 hours of AIDA Cache will tell you a lot if you isolate the test. It can also fail if the memory stability is marginal enough.

As a comprehensive stress test suite however AIDA will only tell you so much on this platform


----------



## Desolutional

Hmm, I've had 4.2GHz fail me when it breezed through 6 hours of AIDA64 isolated. The best test I've found so far for cache is gaming; 1 hour of heavy gaming = cache stable.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Hmm, I've had 4.2GHz fail me when it breezed through 6 hours of AIDA64 isolated. The best test I've found so far for cache is gaming; 1 hour of heavy gaming = cache stable.


Who knows. Never happened here.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

I am done with my overclock now. I`ll just leave it as it currently is.

4500 1.208V. (Turned it up with 15mv for good measure as Jpm did, running 1.223V under load) 4200 1.191V on cache, 1.920V vccin LLC6 (1.900V under load) 2666 14-14-14-36-1T 1.350V. Max temp under folding nacl is 77¤C on package. Ambient is 23¤C.

EDIT: Intel has refunded me the 35USD. So i`ll keep em and save up for new rad. I`m already 1/4 there now.


----------



## patryk

aida is crap 4,5 ghz 1,305 v done. When I turned on occt 1,305 frezzzz at star all time, and only when I set 1,335 v done it

CPU: Intel Core i7 5820k @ 4.250 1.225
COOLER: NZXT kraken x61 extreme (noisblocker e-loop 140mm pwm)
MOBO: MSI x99s Gaming 7
GPU: Gigabyte HD 7970 Ghz Edition
RAM: Corsair Lpx 4 x 4 @ 2800 @ 1.2v
SSD: Adata sp900 256 gb M.2
PSU: Chieftec nitro gold 750 w
CASE: NZXT h630
DISPLAY: LG L226WA


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patryk*
> 
> aida is crap 4,5 ghz 1,305 v done. When I turned on occt 1,305 frezzzz at star all time, and only when I set 1,335 v done it


OCCT is preeeeeetty demanding. I use OCCT, GSAT and AIDA64 for my tests nowadays. With me tuning the cache last, and using AIDA64 for initial stability. I say, 3hrs of OCCT, 4hrs of GSAT and 2hrs of AIDA64 Cache and call it a day (quite literally, less than a day, 9hrs in fact).


----------



## lilchronic

For my chips to be stable i need the following for core clock.
1 hr test @ 4.5Ghz
OCCT stable: 1.28v - 1.91vccin
aida64 stable: 1.23v -1.85vccin
realbench: 1.24v - 1.85vccin

So +40mv over what i need for realbench.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Due temps i turned my OC down. 78¤C on 4500/4200 is to hot for me. I`ll wait until i got another rad.

Running 4200/4200 1.089/1.190V. Temps are 55-60¤-ish C compared to 75-80¤C-ish. Cold and stable, could you ask for more. ^^


----------



## michael-ocn

This is fun, I got a kill-a-watt.

powered off - 2w
sleep - 4.5w
idle - 96 - 100w
max during boot to os- about 200w
light workload - 125 to 140w
nacl folding - 250w
cpuz stress - 240w
aida cpu+cache - 260w
aida cache - 265w
aida cpu+fpu+cache - 282w
aida fpu+cache = 295
aida gpu = 365w
aida fpu+cache+gpu = 530w
occt - 330w
valley - 400w
realbench - 470w
farcry 4 - 465w
crysis 3 - 470w


----------



## Tobe404

What are the benefits of OCing the cache? Wouldn't mind giving it a go now that I have the rest sorted out.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> This is fun, I got a kill-a-watt.
> 
> powered off - 2w
> sleep - 4.5w
> idle - 96 - 100w
> max during boot to os- about 200w
> light workload - 125 to 140w
> nacl folding - 250w
> cpuz stress - 240w
> aida cpu+cache - 260w
> aida cache - 265w
> aida cpu+fpu+cache - 282w
> aida fpu+cache = 295
> aida gpu = 365w
> aida fpu+cache+gpu = 530w
> occt - 330w
> valley - 400w
> realbench - 470w
> farcry 4 - 465w
> crysis 3 - 470w


Nice work... and fun! +1


----------



## GreedyMuffin

I`m using manual, but does offset work as downvolting cache on idle? The temp are 40¤C on idle since the cache is running 1.200V.

And, HWM reports 20-30MV more on cache compared to Aida64 example. (I set 1.200V in bios, Aida reports 1.199-1.201. HWM 1.229V.)


----------



## Desolutional

Offset will allow cache to downclock on idle.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Offset will allow cache to downclock on idle.


offset will allow cache to down-volt on idle.


----------



## phillywood

What up people! Been lerking and reading this post for a few weeks. I built my x99 system over the holidays. This is what I have come up with so far and they are OCCT stable large data set and hours of gaming. I think I am in the sweet spot for this build and I haven't touch the cache yet. I have not found the vcore bottom yet. I will see where it goes.

1) 4.6ghz/1.188v

2) 4.7ghz/1.228v


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillywood*
> 
> What up people! Been lerking and reading this post for a few weeks. I built my x99 system over the holidays. This is what I have come up with so far and they are OCCT stable large data set and hours of gaming. I think I am in the sweet spot for this build and I haven't touch the cache yet. I have not found the vcore bottom yet. I will see where it goes.
> 
> 1) 4.6ghz/1.188v
> 
> 2) 4.7ghz/1.228v


Nice.
What are your temps ?
Try some hours of ROG Realbench stress tests and Aida64 FPU+CPU+Cache+memory.
If you pass 8 hours of each for example, your are fine


----------



## phillywood

Temps are 60c. I have passed Aida64 6 hours and with some video editing.


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> offset will allow cache to down-volt on idle.


Hey sir... could you give me some input and tell em if my numbers are ok?

you think my ram speed is ok or that i could get them faster ?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> Hey sir... could you give me some input and tell em if my numbers are ok?
> 
> you think my ram speed is ok or that i could get them faster ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


It looks fine. do you have AID64? Or some other memory bandwidth benchmark? The "efficiency" value in memtweakit is basically meaningless.
Change 2T to 1T. Will likely need +15-25mV vdimm on all occupied channels,








also - DL a copy of asrock timing configurator.


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> It looks fine. do you have AID64? Or some other memory bandwidth benchmark? The "efficiency" value in memtweakit is basically meaningless.
> Change 2T to 1T. Will likely need +15-25mV vdimm on all occupied channels,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also - DL a copy of asrock timing configurator.


Ok in laymens term. Just go in and change 2t to 1t... And add voltage?? I'm already at 1.43v on my ram channels... What more can I "safely" go...

I assume by vdmm you mean the voltage to the ram correct..

And no my free trail of AIDA ended. I only use RealBench and I've been folding for the past 3 days non stop. No issues..


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> Ok in lament term. Just go in and change 2t to 1t... And add voltage?? I'm already at 1.43v on my ram channels... What more can I "safely" go...
> 
> I assume by vdmm you mean the voltage to the ram correct..
> 
> And no my free trail of AIDA ended. I only use RealBench and I've been folding for the past 3 days non stop. No issues..


----------



## Mr-Dark

Anyone with Deluxe and Samsung 950 Pro ? what is the best place for that one ? on the card Extension or on the slot near the Memory DIMM so the Front fan push the cold air on it ?

I just order one Yesterday..


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Anyone with Deluxe and Samsung 950 Pro ? what is the best place for that one ? on the card Extension or on the slot near the Memory DIMM so the Front fan push the cold air on it ?
> 
> I just order one Yesterday..


Either or really, depends on your airflow. Or you could get elaborate like I did and cool that area actively


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Either or really, depends on your airflow. Or you could get elaborate like I did and cool that area actively


Thanks for that. so there is no difference in the performance between the 3 option on the Deluxe ? I think the best place will be Vertical slot behind the DIMM slot and i will add a 140M Fan in the DVD's area to push the cold Air through the 950 pro and the memory


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> Ok in lament term. Just go in and change 2t to 1t... And add voltage?? I'm already at 1.43v on my ram channels... What more can I "safely" go...
> 
> I assume by vdmm you mean the voltage to the ram correct..
> 
> And no my free trail of AIDA ended. I only use RealBench and I've been folding for the past 3 days non stop. No issues..


Hopefully no "lament" involved.
yes, just change 2T to 1T. Leave voltage as is and see if it holds. If not either switch back to 2T or add a few more mV. 1.45V (up from 1.43V) is fine. You've already gone off the reservation...


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*


LMAO. damn bro


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Hopefully no "lament" involved.
> yes, just change 2T to 1T. Leave voltage as is and see if it holds. If not either switch back to 2T or add a few more mV. 1.45V (up from 1.43V) is fine. You've already gone off the reservation...


Thanks. Ill report back tonight


----------



## Kimir

Got the new TridentZ kit to play with today, first things first, pr0n shot with all slots filled.












Spoiler: SS B-die






I tried to get them all pass training at c14 with 3200 then 2666, no luck. Starting to bin each dimm of that new kit now.


----------



## GunnzAkimbo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Got the new TridentZ kit to play with today, first things first, pr0n shot with all slots filled.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: SS B-die
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried to get them all pass training at c14 with 3200 then 2666, no luck. Starting to bin each dimm of that new kit now.


All holes filled...


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Got the new TridentZ kit to play with today, first things first, pr0n shot with all slots filled.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: SS B-die
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried to get them all pass training at c14 with 3200 then 2666, no luck. Starting to bin each dimm of that new kit now.


damn that looks good. 64GB on board in that shot?


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> damn that looks good. 64GB on board in that shot?


Yup, two kit of TZ 4x8GB 3200c14.
So far binned the two first stick of the new kit, both are better than the ones from my previous one. The First stick is darn good, could do 3200c13 I think.

sigh, 3rd dimm is DOA, can't see it in any slots, even at 2133 and 1.45v.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

So how do you fill the slots with dual channel ram to get it to run quad channel, or does it?

Probably a dumb question, I kinda lost interest in the whole ram OC right about the time the new Z710 stuff started coming out.


----------



## Silent Scone

It's a fairly daft question but the answer isn't necessarily straight forward. The number of memory channels per platform has no bearing on what memory can be used and in what configuration besides certain enterprise ECC, but it does have a bearing on what one is able to achieve with that memory in terms of overclocking. As Kimir is demonstrating for you as we speak









For more information you should refer to the memory vendors qualified vendor listings, which will tell you what kits the vendor has certified for what platform. Running a memory kit not qualified for the platform you are using is a mixed bag and there is no assurance it will run at XMP settings without further tuning.


----------



## davepk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> ...
> 
> sigh, 3rd dimm is DOA, can't see it in any slots, even at 2133 and 1.45v.


Interesting, They (GSkill) must be having some QC issues. There is a review at newegg on the kit indicating DOA sticks as well.

I'm thinking i got lucky.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davepk*
> 
> Interesting, They (GSkill) must be having some QC issues. There is a review at newegg on the kit indicating DOA sticks as well.
> 
> I'm thinking i got lucky.


Both me and Jpmboy have this kit and have no issue either


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> It's a fairly daft question but the answer isn't necessarily straight forward. The number of memory channels per platform has no bearing on what memory can be used and in what configuration besides certain enterprise ECC, but it does have a bearing on what one is able to achieve with that memory in terms of overclocking. As Kimir is demonstrating for you as we speak
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For more information you should refer to the memory vendors qualified vendor listings, which will tell you what kits the vendor has certified for what platform. Running a memory kit not qualified for the platform you are using is a mixed bag and there is no assurance it will run at XMP settings without further tuning.


Yeah, I've never tried running XMP, just confused that even the 4 DIMM kits were still listed as dual channel.


----------



## Kimir

First kit from last week is working fine, the new ones are better since the 3 dimms that work properly are better than all of the first kit ones.
By better, I mean require 0.010v lower during the binning process on stick 2 & 4 and 0.025v lower for the 1st.

I'm actually running GSAT with those and the best one of my 1st kit in A1 at 3200 C13 like you Scone, and JPM.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> Yeah, I've never tried running XMP, just confused that even the 4 DIMM kits were still listed as dual channel.


That comes from a misunderstanding as to what determines how many channels are possible


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> First kit from last week is working fine, the new ones are better since the 3 dimms that work properly are better than all of the first kit ones.
> By better, I mean require 0.010v lower during the binning process on stick 2 & 4 and 0.025v lower for the 1st.
> 
> I'm actually running GSAT with those and the best one of my 1st kit in A1 at 3200 C13 like you Scone, and JPM.


Nice! Damn tho - I was hoping to see 64GB at 2666c12 or c11. Freakin one bad stick!








I have stuck two more GS trident 2400c 4G sticks in my R4BE (so 24GB now). Nearly impossible to get 2133c8 on 6. 4 - easy. Maybe if i spent more time with it. Found them in the marketplace, cheap. Looking for 2 more.


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> Thanks. Ill report back tonight


Ok I switched to 1t... Upped my ram voltage to 1.45v and it's still not stable..

Add more voltage or go back to 2t?

Not sure if it matters, but it's Corsair Dominator Platinum DDR4 3200 C15 Hynix (4x4)


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> Ok I switched to 1t... Upped my ram voltage to 1.45v and it's still not stable..
> 
> Add more voltage or go back to 2t?
> 
> Not sure if it matters, but it's Corsair Dominator Platinum DDR4 3200 C15 Hynix (4x4)


unzip this, post a snip (and a snip of TurboVcore

TimingConfiguratorv3.0.5.zip 2619k .zip file


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> *Nice! Damn tho - I was hoping to see 64GB at 2666c12 or c11. Freakin one bad stick!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> I have stuck two more GS trident 2400c 4G sticks in my R4BE (so 24GB now). Nearly impossible to get 2133c8 on 6. 4 - easy. Maybe if i spent more time with it. Found them in the marketplace, cheap. Looking for 2 more.


I wanted to do that. At least I got 3200C13 stable on an hour of GSAT.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> I wanted to do that. At least I got *3200C13 stable on an hour of GSAT*.


Nice! 32GB at that speed is ridiculous!


----------



## carlhil2

I can't get my 32GB past 2666, oh well, about to move on anyways. my new build will have MUCH faster ram.....


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> unzip this, post a snip (and a snip of TurboVcore
> 
> TimingConfiguratorv3.0.5.zip 2619k .zip file


whats turbo V core?

here is the other

not sure why it says 2400. its running @ 3000Mhz


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> not sure why it says 2400. its running @ 3000Mh]


Not according to that screenshot? What does cpu-z say in the memory tab (or aida or other tools that show active dram speeds)?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> whats turbo V core?
> 
> here is the other
> 
> not sure why it says 2400. its running @ 3000Mhz
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


ATC has an "issue" with 125 strap. It's ok, does the same for me. Timings look pretty good. If you can switch to Strap 100, the kit will probably do 3200 at c15 or 16. and 1T.

Asus Turbo V core...


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> Not according to that screenshot? What does cpu-z say in the memory tab (or aida or other tools that show active dram speeds)?


Check it out



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> ATC has an "issue" with 125 strap. It's ok, does the same for me. Timings look pretty good. If you can switch to Strap 100, the kit will probably do 3200 at c15 or 16. and 1T.
> 
> Asus Turbo V core...


that's what i had it stable at... 3200 @ C15 2T...... 1.43v

once i switched to 1t everything went haywire and i haven't been able to get it stable since. i need to mess with it more. honestly i think im happy though


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> Check it out
> 
> 
> that's what i had it stable at... 3200 @ C15 2T...... 1.43v
> 
> once i switched to 1t everything went haywire and i haven't been able to get it stable since. i need to mess with it more. *honestly i think im happy though*


then it's best to stand pat. you would not notice a difference with 1T vs 2T. Only some benchmarks are gonna show a difference.


----------



## phillywood

Ok, This my 24/7 OC. This chip seems a little above average. What you think? Validation below.


----------



## lilchronic

1.2Ghz is a beast overclock









.... oh i see it say's 4.7Ghz on the chart from occt.


----------



## phillywood

Yep beastmode OC


----------



## hemirunner426

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Hmm, I've had 4.2GHz fail me when it breezed through 6 hours of AIDA64 isolated. The best test I've found so far for cache is gaming; 1 hour of heavy gaming = cache stable.


I've seen the same thing too. Voltage/frequency transitions also need to be tested which gaming does a great job at that.


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillywood*
> 
> Ok, This my 24/7 OC. This chip seems a little above average. What you think? Validation below.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Maybe a little


----------



## Jpmboy

this rig has been folding like shown since Friday on the gpus and cpu (12 threads) 5 days - uneventfully. Couldn't be more pleased with it's "robustness".


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> this rig has been folding like shown since Friday on the gpus and cpu (12 threads) 5 days - uneventfully. Couldn't be more pleased with it's "robustness".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Beastly and so coool for that non-stop workload, especially the gpus. I see you've got some fans running at a good clip, is cpuopt a fan or 2nd pump, i'm wondering how loud it is?

I've got mine working at folding too. At first the fan/pump noises were bugging me too much to leave it folding and do other things on the machine. Now i've got the gpu fans/clocks toned down a little so i can sit at the desk and not be completely distracted with insistent hi pitched whirring/buzzing sounds. The cpu is cruising along at 65%, that lighter load than you have makes similar temps for me, my cpu cooler doesn't have to work too hard to maintain those temps. I'm gonna let it roll for another 24 hours straight.


----------



## mksteez

First time overclocker on my 5820k with an MSI board.

Should I be using adaptive, offset or adaptive + offset?


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mksteez*
> 
> First time overclocker on my 5820k with an MSI board.
> 
> Should I be using adaptive, offset or adaptive + offset?


I like the adaptive (+ offset if needed) technique for the low voltage while idle but it might be easier to start with manual to figure out what you need to run at a given clock speed and if its stable. Once that's known, go back and get that voltage when under load by way of adaptive (+ offset if needed).


----------



## GreedyMuffin

4250 1.124V is that decent?

Scored 1714/171 in Cinebench R15. Cache seems to help a bit in that benchmark. The score looks decent for for my CPU w/ my settings?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mksteez*
> 
> First time overclocker on my 5820k with an MSI board.
> 
> Should I be using adaptive, offset or adaptive + offset?


Adaptive. Assuming you're on 100 strap.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> 4250 1.124V is that decent?
> 
> Scored 1714/171 in Cinebench R15. Cache seems to help a bit in that benchmark. The score looks decent for for my CPU w/ my settings?


At this stage I'd like to think you'd have a fair idea of what is good or not.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Adaptive. Assuming you're on 100 strap.
> At this stage I'd like to think you'd have a fair idea of what is good or not.


I was thinking since i was using 125 strap. I don`t care about downclocking as i either game or fold. My PC is on 24/7 and is always working.

I think i`ll keep it like this until i get another rad. Thinking of getting a big external with QDC

EDIT: I was thinking on the score, i see that some get lower than me with 4400. I think that might has something do with cache/ram OC.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> Beastly and so coool for that non-stop workload, especially the gpus. I see you've got some fans running at a good clip, *is cpuopt a fan or 2nd pump, i'm wondering how loud it is?
> *
> I've got mine working at folding too. At first the fan/pump noises were bugging me too much to leave it folding and do other things on the machine. Now i've got the gpu fans/clocks toned down a little so i can sit at the desk and not be completely distracted with insistent hi pitched whirring/buzzing sounds. The cpu is cruising along at 65%, that lighter load than you have makes similar temps for me, my cpu cooler doesn't have to work too hard to maintain those temps. I'm gonna let it roll for another 24 hours straight.


What fan? All I hear is my wife yelling at me to close the windows in here.









nah - the rig is nearly silent.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> What fan? All I hear is my wife yelling at me *to close the windows in here*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nah - the rig is nearly silent.


Because she's had people complain on the road out back.


----------



## Jpmboy

Street cams are everywhere! ... Smile!


----------



## michael-ocn

48 hrs of non-stop cpu and gpu folding pulling, about 440w, is doing a lot to give me confidence in my cpu/cache/mem overclock and overall sytem stability. The cpu's got a 76% load, folding on 8 threads medium power, the gpu about 90% load at @1392Mhz. Max temps on both are mid 60's but the cpu is generally running just under 60c and gpu just over. It's not overly loud, you can definitely hear it but its not annoying, 1250 to 1450 rpm on case/rad fans. The gpu fan gets to be the most noticeable when the gpu temps threaten to top the mid 60s. The case side door is swung wide open. It just cruising along cranking out around 600k ppd. Two more days till the folding war is over and i game play games again









I really like it, so much more capable a machine than my old rig.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> 48 hrs of non-stop cpu and gpu folding pulling, about 440w, is doing a lot to give me confidence in my cpu/cache/mem overclock and overall sytem stability. The cpu's got a 76% load, folding on 8 threads medium power, the gpu about 90% load at @1392Mhz. Max temps on both are mid 60's but the cpu is generally running just under 60c and gpu just over. It's not overly loud, you can definitely hear it but its not annoying, 1250 to 1450 rpm on case/rad fans. The gpu fan gets to be the most noticeable when the gpu temps threaten to top the mid 60s. The case side door is swung wide open. It just cruising along cranking out around 600k ppd. Two more days till the folding war is over and i game play games again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really like it, so much more capable a machine than my old rig.


Yeah - I think this folding bender (24/7 since 2/1) has increased confidence in a number of user's rigs - including mine








6600K: 3 cores @ 4.7GHz, 980Ti Kingpin @ 1560 (>1580 will punt a x21 core if I use the rig)
5960X 12 threads @ 4.6GHz 2 Txs at 1489
4960X 8 threads @ 4.6GHz [email protected] 1050


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Yeah - I think this folding bender (24/7 since 2/1) has increased confidence in a number of user's rigs - including mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6600K: 3 cores @ 4.7GHz, 980Ti Kingpin @ 1560 (>1580 will punt a x21 core if I use the rig)
> 5960X 12 threads @ 4.6GHz 2 Txs at 1489
> 4960X 8 threads @ 4.6GHz [email protected] 1050


Forgive me .... folding bender = confidence of stability ........ (hear the following in a Barbara Eden voice from the 70's)

where do I find such a thing master?



SS


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssiperko*
> 
> Forgive me .... folding bender = confidence of stability ........ (hear the following in a Barbara Eden voice from the 70's)
> 
> where do I find such a thing master?
> 
> 
> 
> SS


Haha... i watched that show a lot, jeanie was hot, way hotter than that witch









Ok, how 'bout this statement instead. It makes me pretty happy about how i've got my system tuned up. It's cranking a hefty workload, running comfortably cool, and not making any noise about it.... day after day after day... mesmerizing...


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Hdusu64346

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> what cpu? what MB? what Ram?


i7, x99A Gaming 7 (MSI) 3200mhz corsair. so far nothing over 4.5ghz is working.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *med1kl*
> 
> i7, x99A Gaming 7 (MSI) 3200mhz corsair. so far nothing over 4.5ghz is working.


Temperature throttling, Vcore limiting? Anything over 4.5GHz is ambitious as we hit a voltage wall around there.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssiperko*
> 
> Forgive me .... folding bender = confidence of stability ........ (hear the following in a Barbara Eden voice from the 70's)
> where do I find such a thing master?
> 
> SS


http://www.overclock.net/t/1586525/forum-folding-war-2016-february-1st-8th-at-noon-utc/0_20

I Dream of Genie... scandalous, just scandalous.


----------



## Alpina 7

do we have a Date on when the new Broadwell-E processors will drop this year?


----------



## GunnzAkimbo

What's the lowest uncore/ring volt anyones had at 4.5Ghz for a 5960X ?

Just playing around and 4.5 CPU + 4.5 RING uses 1.250 for cpu but smashes 1.45v for Ring...

Also that is automatically set, just pick a multi and it does it all itself. Should do a screenshot...


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GunnzAkimbo*
> 
> Just playing around and 4.5 CPU + 4.5 RING uses 1.250 for cpu but smashes *1.45v* for Ring...


That's bad. *Very* bad.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> That's bad. *Very* bad.


^^This 1.45V cache voltage is suicidal.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GunnzAkimbo*
> 
> What's the lowest uncore/ring volt anyones had at 4.5Ghz for a 5960X ?
> 
> Just playing around and 4.5 CPU + 4.5 RING uses 1.250 for cpu but smashes 1.45v for Ring...
> 
> Also that is automatically set, just pick a multi and it does it all itself. Should do a screenshot...


You're going to fry that cache if you stress too hard at that voltage.


----------



## devilhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GunnzAkimbo*
> 
> What's the lowest uncore/ring volt anyones had at 4.5Ghz for a 5960X ?
> 
> Just playing around and 4.5 CPU + 4.5 RING uses 1.250 for cpu but smashes 1.45v for Ring...
> 
> Also that is automatically set, just pick a multi and it does it all itself. Should do a screenshot...


I use 1.2v for 4500 cache















Yes, with 1.45v cache is to much even for SS, for water is suicide.


----------



## phillywood

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *med1kl*
> 
> i7, x99A Gaming 7 (MSI) 3200mhz corsair. so far nothing over 4.5ghz is working.


What cpu b/c I have the same board.


----------



## GunnzAkimbo

I'm just looking at the settings for each step.

Doing manal settings, but using auto to check board defaults.

It wants to electrocute everything when given authority! Musta been made in Texas I reckon.


----------



## GunnzAkimbo

2 guides quote 1.45v for 45x ring

here: http://rog.asus.com/365052014/overclocking/rog-overclocking-guide-core-for-5960x-5930k-5820k/

"Good processor samples can achieve 4.6GHz Uncore frequency in tandem with CPU core frequency at the same value. Depending upon the processor sample, this may require cache voltage in the region of 1.35~1.45V."

and here: http://forum.hwbot.org/showpost.php?p=430868&postcount=213


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devilhead*
> 
> I use 1.2v for 4500 cache
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, with 1.45v cache is to much even for SS, for water is suicide.


lol - and it took how many 5960X's to find one that is stable at 1.2V for 4.5 cache?








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GunnzAkimbo*
> 
> 2 guides quote 1.45v for 45x ring
> 
> here: http://rog.asus.com/365052014/overclocking/rog-overclocking-guide-core-for-5960x-5930k-5820k/
> 
> "Good processor samples can achieve 4.6GHz Uncore frequency in tandem with CPU core frequency at the same value. Depending upon the processor sample, this may require cache voltage in the region of 1.35~1.45V."
> 
> and here: http://forum.hwbot.org/showpost.php?p=430868&postcount=213


As long as you recognize that this "advice" from the BOT is not directed towards a 24/7 overclock.








Overvolting cache is the main cause of cpu failure in day-driver rigs. And it does very little for performance outside of benchmarking.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> lol - and it took how many 5960X's to find one that is stable at 1.2V for 4.5 cache?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *As long as you recognize that this "advice" from the BOT is not directed towards a 24/7 overclock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Overvolting cache is the main cause of cpu failure in day-driver rigs. And it does very little for performance outside of benchmarking.


So what about the rog overclocking guide....









Anyway the guide from hwbot is mainly for MSi board's that apparently have oc socket and OC1/2/3 voltage 's beside just vring


----------



## Kimir

Pretty sure we have that OC2 on the RVE, just name differently.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> So what about the rog overclocking guide....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway the guide from hwbot is mainly for MSi board's that apparently have oc socket and OC1/2/3 voltage 's beside just vring


Board is irreverent, his point remains


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Board is irreverent, his point remains


And that point is? ....Pretty sure i never denied it.

Again, the guide from hwbot is showing a average of what chips could possibly need to hit those frequency's. if you are willing to push it that far then so be it.


----------



## devilhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> lol - and it took how many 5960X's to find one that is stable at 1.2V for 4.5 cache?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As long as you recognize that this "advice" from the BOT is not directed towards a 24/7 overclock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overvolting cache is the main cause of cpu failure in day-driver rigs. And it does very little for performance outside of benchmarking.


My first sample from 2014 for 4500 needed , 1,28v







second got from you







so that one was a bit worse on cache, but better on core (in between got MyDog chip, which was simmilar to my first one).
And then paid some exrtra € and got this chip ??


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Pretty sure we have that OC2 on the RVE, just name differently.


If i remember correctly from what praz said the those voltage are atuo rule. so on the rve and OC2 voltage on RVE is probably completely different from MSI's.


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> If i remember correctly from what praz said the those voltage are atuo rule. so on the rve and OC2 voltage on RVE is probably completely different from MSI's.


Due to OC socket differences, I wouldn't reference voltages on cache or any other non-standard bug voltage between boards.

That said, Praz has also said before, the board will set auto voltages as a baseline just so you can POST, but won't be stable nor necessarily recommended. AKA for the n00bs that will cry if they try to do a 5.0Ghz overclock and system will not train/post.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> So what about the rog overclocking guide....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway the guide from hwbot is mainly for MSi board's that apparently have oc socket and OC1/2/3 voltage 's beside just vring


yeah - what about the ROG OC guide? Yeah right, and some cpus may require 1.9V too. You running 1.45V 24/7?


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> lol - and it took how many 5960X's to find one that is stable at 1.2V for 4.5 cache?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As long as you recognize that this "advice" from the BOT is not directed towards a 24/7 overclock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overvolting cache is the main cause of cpu failure in day-driver rigs. And it does very little for performance outside of benchmarking.


Does this mean it's just best to leave cache at 2400Mhz..? (Stock)

What other benefits do we see from it ?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> *Does this mean it's just best to leave cache at 2400Mhz*..? (Stock)
> 
> What other benefits do we see from it ?


of course not. One can run cache as high as you like and at any voltage one cares to. Some folks just don;t know the difference between a benchmarking OC and one that will run strong and faultless for long periods.. eg a day driver OC.
Cache affects Ram and I/O, and has greater effect on CPUs with a larger cache. So, benefit is greater on a 5960X > 5930k > 5820k. And the benefit is really only detectable in some benchmarks.
I run this 5960X at 4.7/4.1 as a 24/7 OC. Cache voltage is 1.18V.
Stay below 1.3V - what most would say is a reasonable cache voltage for the long term.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yeah - what about the ROG OC guide? Yeah right, and some cpus may require 1.9V too. You running 1.45V 24/7?


Im running the same vcore as vring checked with DMM. vcore is pretty much spot on with DMM.
4.6ghz /4.4Ghz 1.31vcore 1.28vring in bios, 1.31vring with DMM
Once it warms up i'll probably run 45/43 1.25vcore 1.22vring.


----------



## xenolith

So, did I win the silicon lottery or not?

I ran a battery of preliminary tests for the first time today on my newly overclocked 5930K at these OC settings:

Core freq: 4.5 GHz @ 1.275v

Ring freq: 3.5 GHz @ 1.2v

DRAM: 4x4GB XMP 3200MHz 15-15-15-35 @ 1.35v

The good: it ran RealBench benchmark/5 passes and stress test/1 hour without a sweat, never going above 63C.









The bad: I then tried Prime95 27.9 default test and it Immediately locked up and blue screened. I went into the UEFI and raised the vcore to 1.285v, it still immediately locked up. 1.3v, same thing, immediate lock. So, I tried other things that may be causing the lock ups by setting ring freq. back to default 3GHz, nope, locked up. Then set the DRAM back to default 2133MHz @ 1.2v - nope.









I then relented and set everything back to the above settings except I lowered the core freq. to 4.4 GHz and Prime95 has been running fine for the last couple hours without ever going above 72C.

Unless someone has an idea I missed, it looks like this Haswell-E has a seriously thick wall at 4.4GHz with Prime95. Or, should I just forget Prime95 this time around, and keep testing it @ 4.5+ GHz?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Im running the same vcore as vring checked with DMM. vcore is pretty much spot on with DMM.
> 4.6ghz /4.4Ghz 1.31vcore 1.28vring in bios, 1.31vring with DMM
> Once it warms up i'll probably run 45/43 1.25vcore 1.22vring.


I figured you weren't electrocuting that chip. Frankly, I have no idea why the guide has that sentence in it unless it is there to warn folks that it may actually take 1.45V to stabilize 4.5 cache on some CPUs.
44 and 45 cache on my 5960X take >1.375V 43 is 1.3V for stability - that's my ceiling for cache.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xenolith*
> 
> So, did I win the silicon lottery or not?
> I ran a battery of preliminary tests for the first time today on my newly overclocked 5930K at these OC settings:
> Core freq: 4.5 GHz @ 1.275v
> Ring freq: 3.5 GHz @ 1.2v
> DRAM: 4x4GB XMP 3200MHz 15-15-15-35 @ 1.35v
> The good: it ran RealBench benchmark/5 passes and stress test/1 hour without a sweat, never going above 63C.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bad: I then tried Prime95 27.9 default test and it Immediately locked up and blue screened. I went into the UEFI and raised the vcore to 1.285v, it still immediately locked up. 1.3v, same thing, immediate lock. So, I tried other things that may be causing the lock ups by setting ring freq. back to default 3GHz, nope, locked up. Then set the DRAM back to default 2133MHz @ 1.2v - nope.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I then relented and set everything back to the above settings except I lowered the core freq. to 4.4 GHz and Prime95 has been running fine for the last couple hours without ever going above 72C.
> Unless someone has an idea I missed, it looks like this Haswell-E has a seriously thick wall at 4.4GHz with Prime95. Or, should I just forget Prime95 this time around, and keep testing it @ 4.5+ GHz?


27.9 lacks the latest AVX instruction set... 28.5 is even worse. Use OCCT (if you must) instead. otherwise, 25+ laps of x264, a solid x265 with 4K, x4 P-mode and high priority. AID64 cache test - solo. And HCI memtest to top it off.


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xenolith*
> 
> The bad: I then tried Prime95 27.9 default test and it Immediately locked up and blue screened.


27.9 is fine on 4 core platform, but on 2011-3 I'd stay away from it altogether. You don't want to power degrade your shiny chip








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 44 and 45 cache on my 5960X take >1.375V 43 is 1.3V for stability - that's my ceiling for cache.


My first chip was unable to boot 4500 cache, second one did 4.5 1.2V all day no problem


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> 27.9 is fine on 4 core platform, but on 2011-3 I'd stay away from it altogether. You don't want to power degrade your shiny chip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first chip was unable to boot 4500 cache, second one did 4.5 1.2V all day no problem


yeah - my launch chip did 45 cache easy and <1.3V, butr core was not great. this one is the opposite. 4.7 core at 1.3V is good enough. Besides, it's basically an aged architecture.. let's see what the next 10-core looks like.









oh yeah - and it's folding on 12 threads at 4.7 100% load for the last 7 days , while still using it for everything else.


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yeah - my launch chip did 45 cache easy and <1.3V, butr core was not great. this one is the opposite. 4.7 core at 1.3V is good enough. Besides, it's basically an aged architecture.. let's see what the next 10-core looks like.


+1, can't wait for the next bigger chip


----------



## xenolith

Thanx for the quick input guys. I will take your advice and stay far away from Prime95 with this one.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I figured you weren't electrocuting that chip. Frankly, I have no idea why the guide has that sentence in it unless it is there to warn folks that it may actually take 1.45V to stabilize 4.5 cache on some CPUs.
> 44 and 45 cache on my 5960X take >1.375V 43 is 1.3V for stability - that's my ceiling for cache.
> 27.9 lacks the latest AVX instruction set... 28.5 is even worse. Use OCCT (if you must) instead. otherwise, 25+ laps of x264, a solid x265 with 4K, x4 P-mode and high priority. AID64 cache test - solo. And HCI memtest to top it off.


*See 1.45v on the OC2 voltage for msi or 1.45VL6 voltage for gigabyte should be ok and even the RVE may be auto ruling that voltage to around the same depending on how ever that board handle's it.

My chip for example vl6 can be @ 1.4v and boot up to 4.3Ghz but it wont always work. with 1.42v i have yet to have boot issue for 4.3Ghz cache. also 4.2Ghz has no issue with 1.4VL6.
When moving up to 4.4Ghz uncore 1.45VL6 is the sweet spot for my chip.

*Now im not exactly sure how msi has them configured with the OC1/2/3 voltages but they sound very similar especially OC2 and VL6 for gigabyte.


----------



## GunnzAkimbo

Staying with 4.5 core, 4.0 ring, 3200 memory. Does a 2300 HEVC run 1800 cine.

1 thing ive noticed, the ring voltage changes from offset to fixed.

3.5 ring will be offset with auto volts, but 4.0 even with auto volts jumps ship to fixed volts by the look of it.

Bunch of OC sub settings on the MSI X99 (not current setup).


----------



## leonman44

hello guys , i own a 5820k , i have ordered a custom loop and soon i will have it. Currently my oc is 4.2ghz at 1.150V but i can do a 4.6ghz tested with real bench and aida64 for some hours at 1.3V (max heat 77 on 2 cores with seidon ver2 ) (more information about my rig: http://www.overclock.net/t/1590365/5820k-overclocking-voltage-multipliers-cache-speed-and-other-settings ) . Should i push the voltage up to 1.4V with the custom loop or voltage can still hurt my chip with low temps?


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leonman44*
> 
> hello guys , i own a 5820k , i have ordered a custom loop and soon i will have it. Currently my oc is 4.2ghz at 1.150V but i can do a 4.6ghz tested with real bench and aida64 for some hours at 1.3V (max heat 77 on 2 cores with seidon ver2 ) (more information about my rig: http://www.overclock.net/t/1590365/5820k-overclocking-voltage-multipliers-cache-speed-and-other-settings ) . Should i push the voltage up to 1.4V with the custom loop or voltage can still hurt my chip with low temps?


You can for benchmarking/testing but 1.4v is considered high for X99 even for water for long periods.

Usually 1.32v is the max "safe" recommended for 24/7 on X99. You can use up to 1.35v for 24/7 but you are risking degrading the chip in the long run.

Most probably you will change the pc before anything degrades but then maybe not. You never know. Might degrade faster depending on chip/temps.

That's mostly why many are recommending to keep it below 1.32v and even better if possible at max 1.3v.









*EDIT:* Just read your thread. You could *after* you set up your custom loop, try testing stability with OCCT. If it passes that, you are good to go.

Otherwise Aida64/Realbench are good enough for everyday stability. 1.3-1.31V for your 4.6Ghz OC should be fine assuming temps are good.

As another member said in your thread, [email protected] is above average. Most max out 4.4-4.5GHz at 1.3v. Good chip.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Hey all

Question before ordering more stuff. Can we use 2 Gpu in SLI + dual Samsung 950 pro on 5820k and Deluxe ? or an 40 PCI lane's cpu required ?

can we Raid the 950 pro on X99 Deluxe ?


----------



## ssateneth

Outside of the whole "...why would you need to RAID 950's?" question, there is only 1 m.2 slot on the x99 deluxe. you would need to use a PCI-E card adapter to have 2 installed.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssateneth*
> 
> Outside of the whole "...why would you need to RAID 950's?" question, there is only 1 m.2 slot on the x99 deluxe. you would need to use a PCI-E card adapter to have 2 installed.


2. One is an M.2 slot.
The other comes in as a PCIE adapter.

GPUs SLI may run at X16 + X8
SSDs at X4+ X4 (if you can RAID)

But seems you can't add another X4 on a 28-lane CPU.
X16 - X8 -X4. Though, not sure.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leonman44*
> 
> 2. One is an M.2 slot.
> The other comes in as a PCIE adapter.
> 
> GPUs SLI may run at X16 + X8
> SSDs at X4+ X4 (if you can RAID)
> 
> But seems you can't add another X4 on a 28-lane CPU.
> X16 - X8 -X4. Though, not sure.


Couldn't you lock the first card to 8X in the BIOS? making it 8x8x4x4x ?

The GPU penalty would be 1% or less according to PCIE benchmarks.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Couldn't you lock the first card to 8X in the BIOS? making it 8x8x4x4x ?
> 
> The GPU penalty would be 1% or less according to PCIE benchmarks.


Probably. I might try it just to be certain.









Nope. None on the RVE.
I feel pessimistic it'd work on the Deluxe. But,


----------



## Desolutional

Technically the board should be able to automatically drop down to x8/x8 config if it detects a M.2 PCIe and also another PCIe device. Including a setting in the BIOS to do so isn't hard work at all (mobo tells CPU that the port is that speed).


----------



## Mr-Dark

Thanks for all

Still no one try it, maybe i will try it as i'm ordering 2 card and dual 960 pro this week








Quote:


> utside of the whole "...why would you need to RAID 950's?" question, there is only 1 m.2 slot on the x99 deluxe. you would need to use a PCI-E card adapter to have 2 installed.


Hello

For sure more speed, we SLI and Raid to get more speed


----------



## mus1mus

Not possible to raid.







unless I miss something.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Not possible to raid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> unless I miss something.


Oh my bad, even with RVE ? or all x99 has no support for M.2 Raid ?


----------



## mus1mus

RVE and Deluxe. Haven't tried with the kitty. But it looks like possible.







but not as a boot drive.

http://www.legitreviews.com/samsung-sm951-m2-pcie-ssds-raid0-performance_161753/2
Quote:


> The Intel X99 platform that we used to test the M.2 PCIe SSD was based around the ASUS X99 Sabertooth motherboard with BIOS 1702 that came out on 04/15/2015. We used Intel RST storage drivers, the exact version was 13.1.0.1058. The Crucial Ballistix DDR4 32GB 2400MHz memory kit was run at 2666MHz with 15-15-15-28 1T memory timings. *A Corsair Neutron XT 240GB SSD was used as the primary boot drive.*


https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?52628-X99-SLI-and-M-2-RAID-0
Quote:


> Hello
> 
> Only if the array is created by the operating system which would then not be bootable.


That "Hello" is very familiar


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> RVE and Deluxe. Haven't tried with the kitty. But it looks like possible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but not as a boot drive.
> 
> http://www.legitreviews.com/samsung-sm951-m2-pcie-ssds-raid0-performance_161753/2
> https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?52628-X99-SLI-and-M-2-RAID-0
> That "Hello" is very familiar


My bad









the only option for me now is one for boot and on for storage.. was hoping for 4k read speed


----------



## mus1mus

That'd be GREED.









RAMDISK can still be faster. No?


----------



## leonman44

Guys, my X99-A/3.1 takes up to 15-20 seconds boot to the bios screen but after that i can quickly get to the windows , is x-99 like this? It shouldn't be faster?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> That'd be GREED.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RAMDISK can still be faster. No?


Maybe if i got 64GB memory then yes. but now 32GB and all DIMM full









Dual Hybrid Ti's and dual 950 pro and 8 memory Stick is super fun to play with in the next Weekend


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leonman44*
> 
> Guys, my X99-A/3.1 takes up to 15-20 seconds boot to the bios screen but after that i can quickly get to the windows , is x-99 like this? It shouldn't be faster?


Unplug all your USB devices except your keyboard and mouse and see if the same thing happens again. I have Fast Boot *disabled* and it takes me ~5 seconds to get past POST.


----------



## leonman44

I have plugged only these 2 i thing that it occurred when i flashed the new bios but i reflashed the stock ones with the bios button of the motherboard , could it be my m2 ssd?


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Unplug all your USB devices except your keyboard and mouse and see if the same thing happens again. I have Fast Boot *disabled* and it takes me ~5 seconds to get past POST.


My X99 Deluxe is a sloth.
It took me about 40 seconds to enter windows since I press the start button and I have a Samsung 950 PRO NVMe as a boot drive (nothing changed in boot time since the last SATA SSD).
Can't understand why it is so slow but I tried everything and I can't get a faster boot.


----------



## leonman44

Thats exactly how my x99-a behaves! So i guess it isn't a faulty one. But it a shame for such an expensive motherboard.


----------



## Associated

Is it "safe" to run 1.4V on memory 24/7?


----------



## Kimir

yes.


----------



## Seid Dark

I bought 5820K couple of months ago, now I finally have funds for the motherboard and memory. I've narrowed my choice between MSI X99A SLI and Asus X99-A, which one I should buy? MSI is 220€, Asus is 260€ so is the price difference worth it? I'm on pretty limited budget. My understanding is that with Asus you can overclock the cache much higher thanks to the OC socket, which MSI doesn't have. On the other hand I love the pure black looks of MSI.

As for RAM, would decent CL15 2666Mhz kit be plenty enough? Correct me if I'm wrong but Haswell-E doesn't seem to benefit from high memory clocks outside benchmarks, IMC is crappy compared to Skylake. This will a pure gaming rig.


----------



## Kimir

For a pure gaming rig, shouldn't you have picked a Skylake then?


----------



## leonman44

I was also between these 2 but i chose the x99-a/3.1 because of the overclock socket and better quality but as i sait it takes about 40secs to boot inside windows. I wouldn't buy a skylake because of the bent problems , bugs on prime and less cores. (Its more future considerable to have a six core one instead of a 4core one even directx 12 may use up to six cores)


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leonman44*
> 
> I was also between these 2 but i chose the x99-a/3.1 because of the overclock socket and better quality but as i sait it takes about 40secs to boot inside windows. I wouldn't buy a skylake because of the bent problems , bugs on prime and less cores. (Its more future considerable to have a six core one instead of a 4core one even directx 12 may use up to six cores)


To be perfectly honest, O.C. socket doesn't mean "better overclockability in general", it just means you can push the cache that much more. Quality is expected as most X99 boards have to be built to a high spec, bearing in mind Intel's own advice on what the board should be designed for. Boot time is dependent on the boot device interface and medium, i.e. SSD is way faster than HDD, PCIe SSD is a little faster than SSD; either way, an SSD will improve boot times massively. Skylake's bent IHS is because of people not reading the instructions telling them *hand tighten screws without the force of Hulk Hogan*. Prime bugs are Prime specific; unless you have a hobby of crunching long sequential formulae to find the magic mersene prime, that won't affect you in real workloads.

Less cores is definitely a reason to move away from Z170 however! Gotta' have more cores, and initial DX12 samples scale up to six cores. Pretty much a safe bet to go with the 5820K. 5930K is only really useful for the extra PCIe lanes for 3x+ SLI/CF setups.


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> To be perfectly honest, O.C. socket doesn't mean "better overclockability in general", it just means you can push the cache that much more. Quality is expected as most X99 boards have to be built to a high spec, bearing in mind Intel's own advice on what the board should be designed for. Boot time is dependent on the boot device interface and medium, i.e. SSD is way faster than HDD, PCIe SSD is a little faster than SSD; either way, an SSD will improve boot times massively. Skylake's bent IHS is because of people not reading the instructions telling them *hand tighten screws without the force of Hulk Hogan*. Prime bugs are Prime specific; unless you have a hobby of crunching long sequential formulae to find the magic mersene prime, that won't affect you in real workloads.
> 
> Less cores is definitely a reason to move away from Z170 however! Gotta' have more cores, and initial DX12 samples scale up to six cores. Pretty much a safe bet to go with the 5820K. 5930K is only really useful for the extra PCIe lanes for 3x+ SLI/CF setups.


Ive got a X99/5820K Rig.. 2-250GB Corsair SSD's and its boots pretty quick but when it gets to the windows loading screen its hangs there for about 15-20Seconds.... any ideas as to why or how i can get it Quicker ?


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> Ive got a X99/5820K Rig.. 2-250GB Corsair SSD's and its boots pretty quick but when it gets to the windows loading screen its hangs there for about 15-20Seconds.... any ideas as to why or how i can get it Quicker ?


You have mapped drives that's slowing it down? Type in msconfig from the run menu and see what's at startup that's slowing you down.


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artah*
> 
> You have mapped drives that's slowing it down? Type in msconfig from the run menu and see what's at startup that's slowing you down.


ok when i get home ill do this


----------



## leonman44

I have a samsung 951 m.2 but still post time until bios splash screen is about 20secs after that it will boot fast in windows. I searched about this problem and it has to do something about ram training and check ups(X99-A and Deluxe seems to be effected only) . Here is something about that bug : http://www.extremetech.com/computing/220953-skylake-bug-causes-intel-chips-to-freeze-in-complex-workloads . if you google it you will learn more but to be honest is not good to use prime95 on any haswell and as you said not really a real life problem . Now 5820k and 6700k skylake are about the same price but 5930k is 200€ more expensive. Oc socket means also more accurate and stable voltage on the chip. One more detail is that skylake has still 2 channel support and x99 has 4channel which means that if it is supported ram bandwidth will be about 2 times more.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> To be perfectly honest, O.C. socket doesn't mean "better overclockability in general", it just means you can push the cache that much more.


Hello

Memory as well.


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> ok when i get home ill do this


Also remove anything plugged into the usb ports temporarily.


----------



## leonman44

Guys is these voltages safe? cpu agent voltage 1.048 , input voltage auto at 1.98 and what is the max cache voltage that should i use? also could i increase VCCIO CPU and VCCIO PCH ?


----------



## Kimir

Is it me who's feeling grumpy, or does everyone keep asking - the same - questions without even looking for the answer(s), even when they are posted a few pages - if not posts - ago.


----------



## leonman44

I always search before i ask, i dont wonna be annoying or anything like this. i found only the safe vcore voltage , but i would like to know and for the others settings. I was searching if intel have some details about the max voltages of a 5820k but again i didnt find anything.


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leonman44*
> 
> Guys is these voltages safe? cpu agent voltage 1.048 , input voltage auto at 1.98 and what is the max cache voltage that should i use? also could i increase VCCIO CPU and VCCIO PCH ?


for cache, no more than 1.2v

i've left a lot on auto
vccio cpu 1.041
vccio pch 1.034
vccin 1.904 droops to 1.888 underload (with llc level 6)
idk a safe limit for sa voltage? mine's at 1.008, i gave it a small positive offset to help stabilize the imc with tight timings


----------



## leonman44

Thank you a lot , i found llc at level 8 more stable. I found a post of Mr Dark saying for cpu agend to set it at 1.05V . Generally whatever i do , i like to do it right , so if i am going to overclock i want to make really good one (not just bumb up the vcore...)







thats why i am here at overclock net!


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Is it me who's feeling grumpy, or does everyone keep asking - the same - questions without even looking for the answer(s), even when they are posted a few pages - if not posts - ago.


sometimes people are looking for a "on the fly" answer and i cant blame them. typically if i cant find the answer with a quick google search i get on an appropriate thread and post. its not really bothering anyone anyways and if anything the more the info is out there the better. anyways, this is a General Haswell E discussion board. how is someone supposed to know that its answer a few pages back. c


----------



## Kimir

VCCIO PCH and CPU are 1.05v on auto. You can increase a notch, like 1.075 and see if it helps.
VSA is CPU dependant, you can start with 1.05v and go up or down if you have some freeze/hard lock. It's suggested to do that in the rog oc guide. Personally I worked my way up from stock.
1.98 Input seems a lot, especially with LLC8, but well that depend on what core and cache voltage you aim at.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> sometimes people are looking for a "on the fly" answer and i cant blame them. typically if i cant find the answer with a quick google search i get on an appropriate thread and post. its not really bothering anyone anyways and if anything the more the info is out there the better. anyways, this is a General Haswell E discussion board. *how is someone supposed to know that its answer a few pages back.*


Perhaps by just looking at those pages.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> this is a General Haswell E discussion board. how is someone supposed to know that its answer a few pages back.


Hello

Perhaps by using the forum's search function?

Results of searching this thread with input voltage as the term:

=1510388&advanced=1]http://www.overclock.net/newsearch/?search=%22input+voltage%22&resultSortingPreference=recency&byuser=&output=posts&sdate=0&newer=1&type=all&containingthread[0]=1510388&advanced=1


----------



## leonman44

I tried to use the search but i didnt find all these magic questions and answers







! I will soon have a custom loop so my temps will drop a lot giving me more heat headroom but what i can not understand is still why voltage above 1.3V even with low temps will degrade and harm the chip! I mean , why people are keep saying that a better cooling can provide a better overclock if still voltage can hurt the chip?


----------



## Kimir

There is no magic numbers, it very much depend on each sample.
1.3v on the core is fine, some had degradation on the cache by using more than 1.35v, so the general consensus led to say that you must stay below 1.3v to avoid degradation, but in the end it's all in the user preferences.
I'd run my CPU at 1.35v @ 4.7Ghz if I could keep the temp to my liking, but that's not the case, so I dropped to 4.6Ghz that require 1.25v (1.27v really measured with DMM). For the cache I've run at 1.3v for quite awhile but decreased to 1.25v that gives me 4.3Ghz on it. I used to switch between 4.2 and 4.4 til one day I decided to see what voltage I needed for 4.3.


----------



## Alpina 7

Lol someone needs to drink their coffee and get their panties out of a wad.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> Lol someone needs to drink their coffee and get their panties out of a wad.


As well as a search facility there is also one to quote the post you are replying to by clicking on the quote button.


----------



## Seid Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> For a pure gaming rig, shouldn't you have picked a Skylake then?


I've been on quad core since 2008 so I simply wanted something different. In addition I'm hoping that DX12 will bring significant improvements to multicore utilization in games. Maybe 6700K would've been more rational choice for gaming, especially since Z170 boards are much cheaper than X99 ones. There isn't a massive difference between Haswell and Skylake IPC wise so I guess you can't go wrong either way.


----------



## Desolutional

Moar Cores!


----------



## leonman44

you have a good chip , i could do ta 4.6ghz at 1.3v with my seidon push-pull tested with real bench and max temps was 77 on 2 cores. Now i am at 4.2 at 1.150-1.168 (my voltage bumps only at 1.150 even in manual mode maybe a bug?) , there is a thick wall until 1.2V . With the custom loop i will have way lower temps with the 360mm rad thats why i was asking if i could go a little higher about 1.35v.


----------



## hatman

hello

Couple days ago I bought this CPU and noticed something strange around hole in ihs. It's not flat.



I have contacted with Intel support, and they tell me, that this is normal. So I inspected 3 CPU's in diffrent shops and they have the same issue.

My friend have the same cpu (probably different batch) and his is flat.
Reason to worry?

sorry because of my bad english:/


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatman*
> 
> I have contacted with Intel support, and *they tell me, that this is normal*.


You're fine. If it dies prematurely, you've got a valid reason for RMA (warranty replacement). If Intel say it's OK (and you have evidence of that), then you're fine.


----------



## hatman

Have you seen this before?

I'm little worried that this lift base of my cooler a little and will affect temperatures. Another thing is that I have only 1 year warranty.
RMA is not possible, only warranty and it will take some time (and Intel says it's ok)


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Reminds me of a Cut-Out on an album cover.

Seems to be pretty common, but I don't really agree that it's a vent to allow gases to escape during glue curing - the 5820 is soldered, right?


----------



## hatman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> Reminds me of a Cut-Out on an album cover.
> 
> Seems to be pretty common, but I don't really agree that it's a vent to allow gases to escape during glue curing - the 5820 is soldered, right?


I'm not talking about the hole. It is normal thing - You should know because You have I7-5960X
I'm worried about the raised surface around.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> As well as a search facility there is also one to quote the post you are replying to by clicking on the quote button.


Is it really that hard to piece together and figure out who he was talking about?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatman*
> 
> I'm worried about the raised surface around.


Give it a quick mount and check the paste pattern. If it doesn't look right, I would call intel again.


----------



## patryk

guys, what is the ring and cache?

I7 5820K @ 4500 1,32 Adaptive + offset
Corsair Lpx 2800/1,2v 16.18.18.37 @ 2800/1,38v 15.17.17.36
Msi X99S Gaming 7
HD 7970 ghz TO (stock)
M.2 adata sp900 256gb
Wd Red 3tb (x3)
chieftec nitro 85+ 750w
NZXT kraken x61 extreme
NZXT h630


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Is it really that hard to piece together and figure out who he was talking about?


Sorry, as usual it was lost on you







. The most obvious answer is no, it wasn't.


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Sorry, as usual it was lost on you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . The most obvious answer is no, it wasn't.


If it was me, I didn't understand the expression anyway, so whatever.


----------



## lilchronic

99.9% sure alpina 7's comment was geared towards Praz.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> 99.9% sure alpina 7's comment was geared towards Praz.


Hello

And if it was it is just as well as it means nothing to me. All my systems and the systems of people I know work without issue. So at the end of the day if users looking for help cannot put forth a minimum amount of effort to solve their problems or respond civilly to those offering assistance I loose no sleep because of it. When one decides to play the clown they should really ask themselves who is really coming up on the short end of the stick.


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Is it really that hard to piece together and figure out who he was talking about?


thats what i was thinking, But im having a great day today so not getting into anything with anyone..


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> And if it was it is just as well as it means nothing to me. All my systems and the systems of people I know work without issue. So at the end of the day if users looking for help cannot put forth a minimum amount of effort to solve their problems or respond civilly to those offering assistance I loose no sleep because of it. When one decides to play the clown they should really ask themselves who is really coming up on the short end of the stick.


Dude. how does it affect you if someone posts something seeking a "quick" response. lots of times when we overclock and need an "on the spot" answer the best way to do it is in an active thread where knowledgeable people are. i dont and im sure a lot of people dont have the time sometimes to read threw a crap ton of pages to find the info they need. and on top of that most the time no 2 cases are the same anyways and people want answers for their specific build. sounds to me like you and the other dude whining about it are just having a bad day. go pms somewhere else. this is a thread for happy people to discuss what we love. Computers and overclocking..

Simple Definition of forum

: a meeting at which a subject can be discussed

: a place or opportunity for discussing a subject

: a large public place in an ancient Roman city that was used as the center of business


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patryk*
> 
> guys, what is the ring and cache?


Ring/cache are the same thing with slightly different names. Generally just called cache, it is the small amount of extremely low latency memory that exists on the CPU. On some motherboards with an OC socket, you can overclock this near the same as the core, albeit usually with higher voltage, making a 1:1 mostly unnecessary. Even on non OC socket boards, it can generally be increased a few multipliers, but tends to top out much lower.

I dont own an MSI board for Haswell-E, but on z97 I believe used the "Ring" moniker to describe the cache settings.


----------



## patryk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Ring/cache are the same thing with slightly different names. Generally just called cache, it is the small amount of extremely low latency memory that exists on the CPU. On some motherboards with an OC socket, you can overclock this near the same as the core, albeit usually with higher voltage, making a 1:1 mostly unnecessary. Even on non OC socket boards, it can generally be increased a few multipliers, but tends to top out much lower.
> 
> I dont own an MSI board for Haswell-E, but on z97 I believe used the "Ring" moniker to describe the cache settings.


for [email protected] v how much i need to set the ring and voltage ?

I7 5820K @ 4250 1,23v Adaptive + offset
Corsair Lpx 2800/1,2v 16.18.18.37 @ 2800/1,38v 15.17.17.36
Msi X99S Gaming 7
HD 7970 ghz TO (stock)
M.2 adata sp900 256gb
Wd Red 3tb (x3)
chieftec nitro 85+ 750w
NZXT kraken x61 extreme
NZXT h630


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> Dude. how does it affect you if someone posts something seeking a "quick" response. lots of times when we overclock and need an "on the spot" answer the best way to do it is in an active thread where knowledgeable people are. i dont and im sure a lot of people dont have the time sometimes to read threw a crap ton of pages to find the info they need. and on top of that most the time no 2 cases are the same anyways and people want answers for their specific build. sounds to me like you and the other dude whining about it are just having a bad day. go pms somewhere else. this is a thread for happy people to discuss what we love. Computers and overclocking..
> 
> Simple Definition of forum
> 
> : a meeting at which a subject can be discussed
> 
> : a place or opportunity for discussing a subject
> 
> : a large public place in an ancient Roman city that was used as the center of business


You forgot freeloaders looking (not particularly hard) for answers with minimal context and interaction lol


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> You forgot freeloaders looking (not particularly hard) for answers with minimal context and interaction lol


Yeah sure Freeloader that's exactly what he is. lol







Just drag it along some more why dont ya.

I thought OCN was a place where one can come and get help. Sure it's been mentioned a few hundred times. But you don't need to be rude about it.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Yeah sure Freeloader that's exactly what he is. lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just drag it along some more why dont ya.


I didn't mention him specifically, that's slightly out of line. I think you should apologise to him.


----------



## lilchronic

Im sorry sarcasm is hard to show over the internet.


----------



## Silent Scone

lol it can be yes, like when saying 'a few hundred times'









The context of the question regarding boot times is just as difficult to take seriously in truth.


----------



## Alpina 7

SMDH


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> SMDH


You'll have to forgive me as it's been a celebratory evening, but when being concerned with 15-20 seconds for the system to hand off maybe you should remember the wise words in your signature, it might help you get through it quicker


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> You'll have to forgive me as it's been a celebratory evening, but when being concerned with 15-20 seconds for the system to hand off maybe you should remember the wise words in your signature, it might help you get through it quicker
























These smiley faces have a lot of words in em if you look close enough i think you can see. xD


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patryk*
> 
> for [email protected] v how much i need to set the ring and voltage ?
> 
> Msi X99S Gaming 7


It will be different for each CPU and motherboard. I cant give you an answer without overclocking it myself. I looked up the motherboard you have, and did not see anything mentioned about an OC socket. If that is the case, and the board doesn't have the extended overclocking socket, then you will likely top out around 3.6 and I cant even begin to guess at what voltage. Cache overclocking is very minimally benefical when compared to core. If I were you, I would honestly leave it alone until you understand what overclocking the cache does, and how it will affect your system. Cache instability is also harder to suss out, and can easily be mistaken as other issues. Leave it alone for now, do your homework, and when you feel comfortable with all the information in front of you, give it a shot.


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I looked up the motherboard you have, and did not see anything mentioned about an OC socket. If that is the case, and the board doesn't have the extended overclocking socket, then you will likely top out around 3.6 and I cant even begin to guess at what voltage.


hi,
what do you mean by OC socket with MSI X99S GAMING 7 and top out at 3,6GHz ?


----------



## GRABibus

OK, I understand









http://rog.asus.com/347222014/rampage-motherboards/asus-rog-x99-exclusive-oc-socket-extra-pins-extra-performance/


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Lulz.. Turned my OC down to 3700/3700 0.950/0.990 core/cache. The temps when folding GPU and CPU are 60¤C on CPU and 48¤C on GPU. I really, really need another rad.


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> Lulz.. Turned my OC down to 3700/3700 0.950/0.990 core/cache. The temps when folding GPU and CPU are 60¤C on CPU and 48¤C on GPU. I really, really need another rad.


whoa... that's a lot of points!
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=663166


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> whoa... that's a lot of points!
> http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=663166


Not bad for a "kid"eh?









I got 2x 980 G1s (folding 24/7) and 1x 980Ti in my rig which fold 12-24 hours depending on if i`m home or using it.
I got my father to join this and he got 1x 980Ti Hybrid and 1x 980Ti ACX. folding 24/7. So we got something good going on here!








Looking to add another card in the future, we will wait for Pascal though (The more "mainstream" 980Ti replacment).


----------



## leonman44

Mates , is it a good idea to purchase a tuning protection plan from intel?


----------



## xarot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leonman44*
> 
> Mates , is it a good idea to purchase a tuning protection plan from intel?


If you get a lemon chip, especially 5960X, or want to do suicide runs.

I replaced my 4.1 GHz 1.33 V 5960X to a much better chip. That voltage was at AVX2 though.


----------



## leonman44

Nope , my chip is good i can do a 4.6ghz at 1.3V , i will install a custom loop now so i will run my cpu at 1.35V with low temps. What i am afraid of is degradation so in 2.5 years if it starts to degradate i will do some suicide runs and then change my chip with a new one!


----------



## patryk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> It will be different for each CPU and motherboard. I cant give you an answer without overclocking it myself. I looked up the motherboard you have, and did not see anything mentioned about an OC socket. If that is the case, and the board doesn't have the extended overclocking socket, then you will likely top out around 3.6 and I cant even begin to guess at what voltage. Cache overclocking is very minimally benefical when compared to core. If I were you, I would honestly leave it alone until you understand what overclocking the cache does, and how it will affect your system. Cache instability is also harder to suss out, and can easily be mistaken as other issues. Leave it alone for now, do your homework, and when you feel comfortable with all the information in front of you, give it a shot.


ok and what I set maximum stable voltage at ring ( [email protected] windows freezes when loading )









I7 5820K @ 4250 1,23v Adaptive + offset
Corsair Lpx 2800/1,2v 16.18.18.37 @ 2800/1,38v 15.17.17.36
Msi X99S Gaming 7
HD 7970 ghz TO (stock)
M.2 adata sp900 256gb
Wd Red 3tb (x3)
chieftec nitro 85+ 750w
NZXT kraken x61 extreme
NZXT h630


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Oh my bad, even with RVE ? or all x99 has no support for M.2 Raid ?


You figured this out yet? a 950 raid 0 is not going to be helpful even if you got it to work. Make the rig faster? nah. Get a single Intel 750. or a single 950. You can then assume the drive is not slowing you down.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> You figured this out yet? a 950 raid 0 is not going to be helpful even if you got it to work. Make the rig faster? nah. Get a single Intel 750. or a single 950. You can then assume the drive is not slowing you down.


I just got my first 950 pro 256GB but now thinking about 512GB version to avoid the Raid..

I'm working on a big project in my PC. SLI 980 TI and dual 950 Pro but now single 512GB is the way to go


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patryk*
> 
> ok and what I set maximum stable voltage at ring ( [email protected] windows freezes when loading )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I7 5820K @ 4250 1,23v Adaptive + offset
> Corsair Lpx 2800/1,2v 16.18.18.37 @ 2800/1,38v 15.17.17.36
> Msi X99S Gaming 7
> HD 7970 ghz TO (stock)
> M.2 adata sp900 256gb
> Wd Red 3tb (x3)
> chieftec nitro 85+ 750w
> NZXT kraken x61 extreme
> NZXT h630


1.2v for 3.25Ghz should be much more voltage than is needed to run the cache at that speed, too much. I think many/most chips can run the cache at 3.3 at the stock voltage. 1.38 vdimm, thats a large looking increase for tiny step tighter primary timings.

Seems like somethings not right. Those small gains should not take such large voltage increases? Idk, you might want to look into altering the system agent voltage instead making those big increases?


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patryk*
> 
> ok and what I set maximum stable voltage at ring ( [email protected] windows freezes when loading )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I7 5820K @ 4250 1,23v Adaptive + offset
> Corsair Lpx 2800/1,2v 16.18.18.37 @ 2800/1,38v 15.17.17.36
> Msi X99S Gaming 7
> HD 7970 ghz TO (stock)
> M.2 adata sp900 256gb
> Wd Red 3tb (x3)
> chieftec nitro 85+ 750w
> NZXT kraken x61 extreme
> NZXT h630


I have also the MSI X99S GAMING 7.
Impossible to go over Cache=3,8GHz even with everything on stock except Vccin=2,2V and Vring=1,2V !!!
This motherboard seems not be able to help in cache overclocking.
Which BIOS do you have ? (I have H.A0)


----------



## patryk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> 1.2v for 3.25Ghz should be much more voltage than is needed to run the cache at that speed, too much. I think many/most chips can run the cache at 3.3 at the stock voltage. 1.38 vdimm, thats a large looking increase for tiny step tighter primary timings.
> 
> Seems like somethings not right. Those small gains should not take such large voltage increases? Idk, you might want to look into altering the system agent voltage instead making those big increases?


[email protected] stock v crash bios ( nr of bios 7885vHB)

I7 5820K @ 4250 1,23v Adaptive + offset
Corsair Lpx 2800/1,2v 16.18.18.37 @ 2800/1,38v 15.17.17.36
Msi X99S Gaming 7
HD 7970 ghz TO (stock)
M.2 adata sp900 256gb
Wd Red 3tb (x3)
chieftec nitro 85+ 750w
NZXT kraken x61 extreme
NZXT h630 )


----------



## MR-e

hmmm, ram arrives today, system board on thursday, cpu and gpu blocks tomorrow... will work with those for now and then order fittings/tubing soon! Can't wait


----------



## ssateneth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> I have also the MSI X99S GAMING 7.
> Impossible to go over Cache=3,8GHz even with everything on stock except Vccin=2,2V and Vring=1,2V !!!
> This motherboard seems not be able to help in cache overclocking.
> Which BIOS do you have ? (I have H.A0)


I really want to believe in MSI. But their X99 boards were a letdown for me this time around. I first got an xpower x99s when haswell-e came out. I had a lot of troubles getting DDR3-3000 to work. Cache did not overclock remotely well either. I moved on to an RVE, all the problems disappeared.

Then when my 5960x died, I initially thought it was the motherboard. So I bought the new version of the xpower, x99a, that had the new OC socket. When I got the replacement 5960x though, the RAM problems were still there, like it was missing certain RAM speed dividers. The cache overclock was still garbage, unstable at 4ghz or higher. Voltage did nothing.

I hate to be one of the bandwagon people, but if you want to use fast ram and cache, you will need an RVE.

Maybe when the next big chip comes to play (zen likely), MSI's OC capabilities will come back. Until then, it's asus RVE for now.


----------



## phillywood

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patryk*
> 
> ok and what I set maximum stable voltage at ring ( [email protected] windows freezes when loading )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I7 5820K @ 4250 1,23v Adaptive + offset
> Corsair Lpx 2800/1,2v 16.18.18.37 @ 2800/1,38v 15.17.17.36
> Msi X99S Gaming 7
> HD 7970 ghz TO (stock)
> M.2 adata sp900 256gb
> Wd Red 3tb (x3)
> chieftec nitro 85+ 750w
> NZXT kraken x61 extreme
> NZXT h630


I have the x99a from MSI. And Im @ 3700mhz on cache @1.18v. I would have to see bios setting to help more.


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillywood*
> 
> I have the x99a from MSI. And Im @ 3700mhz on cache @1.18v. I would have to see bios setting to help more.


Seems to be a "No way" to have more than 3.8 or 3.9GHz cache on this MOBO.
Hopefully, we can reach some core overclock very interesting as mine : 4.7GHz at 1,23V stable on air








And yours also apparently !
4,7GHz at 1,218V ?? tested for hours with usual burn tests as Realbench, aida, Prime 95 ?


----------



## phillywood

Yeah, I got it now. I was confusing post, just thought it was odd @ 1.2v and almost stock cache and it wouldn't boot. And yes I'm stable4.7ghz/ @3.7ghz, 8 hours @ least on OCCT, AIDA64, and memtest.


----------



## leonman44

Guys i am overclocking my ram which is at 2400mhz to 3000mhz but it failed after 30 minutes at aida. Do i need to set my cpu strap at 125 ? When i put 125 strap ram seems stable but my cpu is not it sets my mamual 1.150 cpu voltage to 1.2V and i can see system agent voltage being at 1.192 at auto isnt it crazy high?


----------



## ssateneth

make sure you are actually having manual volts applied.

system agent auto is not recommended as it sets very high voltages (though not 'kill' voltages). I can do 3000MHz quad channel dual bank RAM with 0.85v SA, which is the default intel spec.


----------



## leonman44

A 2600mhz will make me freeze after a while even with 1.3V dram , if i choose to put 125strap then i loose stability clock speed and cache speed , is it worth it though?


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leonman44*
> 
> A 2600mhz will make me freeze after a while even with 1.3V dram , if i choose to put 125strap then i loose stability clock speed and cache speed , is it worth it though?


Try 2666MHz with 1.40V of DRAM Voltage and 1.05V of VCCSA. Strap 100.


----------



## leonman44

Thank you a lot!! I am running aida for 30minutes and playing a game so it seems stable. Can i use up to 1.5v or it can hurt my system?


----------



## hatman

I RMA my cpu, and they gave me this:






not cool.


----------



## leonman44

Nothing is perfect , the more you search for problems , the more you will find ! Did you test it under pressure with real bench or occt and see your temps?


----------



## Kimir

Nothing a hammer can't fix. lol


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Nothing a hammer can't fix. lol


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leonman44*
> 
> Thank you a lot!! I am running aida for 30minutes and playing a game so it seems stable. Can i use up to 1.5v or it can hurt my system?


30 minutes of Aida and some minutes of gaming won't give you any informations on stability.
You have to try several hours of Aida and Realbench at least.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> 30 minutes of Aida and some minutes of gaming won't give you any informations on stability.
> You have to try several hours of Aida and Realbench at least.


Alternatively if data integrity is not vital he can simply use the machine to game, being it is what it was purchased for - until such a time he encounters instability. Removing the 'have to'


----------



## leonman44

I left it for 4hours after that and it is stable. I can bump up the voltage at 1.45 and go up to 2800mhz but i start to have boot problems. One more crazy thing is that 1ram stick was buzzing realy loud even with low voltage , i cleaned them up and it stopped it. I hope it isnt my motherboards fault.


----------



## xenolith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatman*
> 
> I RMA my cpu, and they gave me this:
> 
> [snip]
> 
> not cool.


My 5930K has an IHS like that. I suspect a lot of Intel CPUs do. It's probably why the spread in thermals between cores can be very wide, at least on mine. The 2nd core on my CPU gets as much as 11C hotter than the 6th core. I just ordered some Coollaboratory Liquid Ultra in hopes it will close the gaps. Otherwise, putting it to some 800 grit sandpaper may be the only other alternative.

That raises the question for everyone, does Intel honor their warranty on a lapped CPU?


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xenolith*
> 
> That raises the question for everyone, does Intel honor their warranty on a lapped CPU?


Hello

No they don't.


----------



## xenolith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> No they don't.


Thanks Praz.

Imagine if Intel invested just a few more pesos in a $500 to $1000 CPU with an IHS that's actually flat.


----------



## lilchronic

They need to to be able to see the marking's on top of the IHS. lapping = warrenty voided.

Even using coollabs liquid ultra stuff can void the warranty as it will stain the ihs making it unrecognizable.


----------



## xenolith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> They need to need to be able to see the marking's on top of the IHS. lapping = warrenty voided.
> 
> Even using coollabs liquid ultra stuff can void the warranty as is will stain the ihs making it unrecognizable.


I'm just curious as to why they need the IHS markings , especially if all Haswell-E CPUs would still be within the warranty period.

I wonder if anyone ever went to the trouble of getting a notary public's signature of a rubbing or picture of the IHS markings, and if that would make any difference, lulz.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xenolith*
> 
> I'm just curious as to why they need the IHS markings , especially if all Haswell-E CPUs would still be within the warranty period.


IHS markings are like the "VIN #" to Intel. Take that off and it isn't legit in the typical sense.


----------



## Silent Scone

It's not really that difficult to understand why, if you deface anything deliberately it would likely void warranty.


----------



## lilchronic

I have RMA'd a delidded CPU Successfully. Just glue the IHS back nice and straight.


----------



## xenolith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> It's not really that difficult to understand why, if you deface anything deliberately it would likely void warranty.


I did not know CLU/CLP could stain the IHS so severe as to totally obscure the markings. I suspect a lot of people would not know. Therefore, it should not be considered a deliberate act. Lapping of course would obviously be considered a deliberate act.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xenolith*
> 
> I did not know CLU/CLP could stain the IHS so severe as to totally obscure the markings. I suspect a lot of people would not know. Therefore, it should not be considered a deliberate act. Lapping of course would obviously be considered a deliberate act.


I've only ever used CLP/CLU on a lapped CPU or on the Die and bottom of IHS.


----------



## ssateneth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> I've only ever used CLP/CLU on a lapped CPU or on the Die and bottom of IHS.


Thats why I dont use liquid metal products anymore. They will harden and adhere to the IHS and heatsink/coldplate. You need to lap it to remove it. Solvents will not remove it.

Anyways, in other news. I'm on my 4th intel i7-5960x.

First one was a launch day purchase. It was a lemon, max 4.3GHz at 1.3v. It got ebay'd
Second was a silicon lottery purchase. 4.6GHz @ 1.325v. It met an untimely death and was RMA'd to Intel.
Third was brand new, courtesy of Intel RMA. 4.5GHz @ 1.3v (prime stable), 4.625GHz game stable. Some 4.75Ghz usage with sub-ambient cooling, but not fully-loaded stable.
Fourth is a second silicon lottery purchase. 4.7GHz @ 1.344v. Also this one is actually stable using the 100MHz strap and 3000MHz RAM setting. I needed 125MHz strap for chips 1-3 to be 3000MHz stable.

Chip 1 was an unknown batch.
Chip 2 was batch L430C055
Chip 3 was batch J542B141
Chip 4 was batch J545A509

I will be interested in selling the third 5960x soon.

Edit: I forgot I ran a silicon lottery-like bin test on chip #3. The tested cache frequency and voltage are mismatched; it typically does 4.4 cache @ 1.25v, will do 4.5 cache @ 1.31v.
custom liquid cooling
coolant temperature 10C
Typical max core @ 53C (43C delta)
4.7GHz @ 1.344v (100.1 BCLK x 47)
4.0GHz Cache @ 1.2v
Input @ 1.95v

4x8GB DDR4-2400 @ 15-15-15-35-1T
https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/9768004/sale/bench1.png
https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/9768004/sale/bench2.png


----------



## Lshuman

Some picks of my overclock and benching.


----------



## arh-Roland

What cooler do you have Lshuman?
BTW... If you have 62*in AI suite... You will more likely to have the real temperature of 85*....check those temps with Aida or hwinfo


----------



## Lshuman

All of my info is in my systembuilder., I have The Corsair H110i GT. My temps are on par.


----------



## Cyb3r

lshuman ya using corsairlink 4?
ifso deinstall that piece off junk (it's causing higher than normal load atm) and make sure to also delete the keys for it in the registry my cpu wouldn't downclock at all anymore on CL4


----------



## Lshuman

Thanks, once I closed it out my CPU started down clocking again. I was wondering why it started running at full load all of a sudden.


----------



## Cyb3r

yeah it's all over the Corsair forums atm i had nothing but problems with CL4 i couldn't even get a downclock if i closed it (another bug related to CL4 fresh service thnx corsair)) on average CL4 is using 30x the resources off cl3 which is kinda messed up :/

it uses up a full thread on your cpu except that it's alternating threads so all cores stay active and rather hot :/

after i got rid off cl4 + the registry key off cl4 that stays behind my temp dropped from 49°c > 32°c on all cores so yeah big difference i'd say


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arh-Roland*
> 
> What cooler do you have Lshuman?
> BTW... If you have 62*in AI suite... You will more likely to have the real temperature of 85*....check those temps with Aida or hwinfo


What nonsense do you speak of?


----------



## devilhead

Sold my good sample 5960X to itally







bought some cheap Xeon E5-1650 v3, untill the new generation drops







not the best sample, running now 4600mhz on core with 1.31v and 4200mhz on cache with 1.21v


----------



## arh-Roland

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> What nonsense do you speak of?


My ai suite indicates 58 at full stress test and in aida my actual core temp in ~20 hotter than ai suite. Same ~20* difference appears in hwinfo too.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arh-Roland*
> 
> My ai suite indicates 58 at full stress test and in aida my actual core temp in ~20 hotter than ai suite. Same ~20* difference appears in hwinfo too.


That's cause AI Suite is stupid. Use HWiNFO64, AIDA64 or HWMonitor for probing.


----------



## arh-Roland

Yeah i know...Silent Scone was trolling me


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arh-Roland*
> 
> Yeah i know...Silent Scone was trolling me


No, I wasn't. My temps are reported fine in AI Suite.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arh-Roland*
> 
> Yeah i know...Silent Scone was trolling me


Mine reads fine too, for what it is anyway. It only reads a single core, which on my system happens to be the coolest (I would rather have it read the hottest), so it's usefulness as a temp monitoring program may fall short compared to others. But it certainly does not read 20C off for that core, generally +/- 1/2C from Aida64 or HWiNFO64. Have you altered your Max Temp settings?

I just did a quick x264 run to show it working (only long enough to raise the water delta by 1C), it even reads my Water and VRM temps correctly. But again, only reads that single core.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *arh-Roland*
> 
> Yeah i know...Silent Scone was trolling me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mine reads fine too, for what it is anyway. It only reads a single core, which on my system happens to be the coolest (I would rather have it read the hottest), so it's usefulness as a temp monitoring program may fall short compared to others. But it certainly does not read 20C off for that core, generally +/- 1/2C from Aida64 or HWiNFO64.
Click to expand...

AI Suite is reading the sensor (for the CPU) on the motherboard, not the core temperature.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *arh-Roland*
> 
> Yeah i know...Silent Scone was trolling me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mine reads fine too, for what it is anyway. It only reads a single core, which on my system happens to be the coolest (I would rather have it read the hottest), so it's usefulness as a temp monitoring program may fall short compared to others. But it certainly does not read 20C off for that core, generally +/- 1/2C from Aida64 or HWiNFO64.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> AI Suite is reading the sensor (for the CPU) on the motherboard, not the core temperature.
Click to expand...

Interesting, so my CPU socket temp just happens to be the same as my last core reading? How important is it compared to the core temps?


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *arh-Roland*
> 
> Yeah i know...Silent Scone was trolling me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mine reads fine too, for what it is anyway. It only reads a single core, which on my system happens to be the coolest (I would rather have it read the hottest), so it's usefulness as a temp monitoring program may fall short compared to others. But it certainly does not read 20C off for that core, generally +/- 1/2C from Aida64 or HWiNFO64.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> AI Suite is reading the sensor (for the CPU) on the motherboard, not the core temperature.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Interesting, so my CPU socket temp just happens to be the same as my last core reading? How important is it compared to the core temps?
Click to expand...

You want to monitor core temps or CPU package temp. These are most important to monitor. Also these are the ones that going to trigger thermal throttling or thermal shutdown.


----------



## arh-Roland

Agreed....i've over exaggerated. The difference is ~+10*. Here's a screen from 2 weeks ago. Check it out.


----------



## Lshuman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arh-Roland*
> 
> Agreed....i've over exaggerated. The difference is ~+10*. Here's a screen from 2 weeks ago. Check it out.


.

It's to small to read anything.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arh-Roland*
> 
> Agreed....i've over exaggerated. The difference is ~+10*. Here's a screen from 2 weeks ago. Check it out.


You don't want running AI Suite with other monitoring software. AI Suite is known like to "fight" with other monitoring software. You can run HWMonitor, HWINFO, AIDA64, etc at the same time because they have some kind of scheduling between them but not with AI Suite. So either you use HWMonitor/AIDA64 or AI Suite.


----------



## arh-Roland

:|...click on the image, bottom right of it click on original.....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> You don't want running AI Suite with other monitoring software. AI Suite is known like to "fight" with other monitoring software. You can run HWMonitor, HWINFO, AIDA64, etc at the same time because they have some kind of scheduling between them but not with AI Suite. So either you use HWMonitor/AIDA64 or AI Suite.


Dint know about that. But i do not really trust Ai Suite anyway...i'm using it more for the fan expert setup


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> AI Suite is reading the sensor (for the CPU) on the motherboard, not the core temperature.


Hello

AI Suite displays the temperature value reported by the sensor intended for fan control Intel has made available over PECI. Custom built rules are then applied this value. I don't know of anyone that would seriously consider fan control based on core DTS values.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arh-Roland*
> 
> Agreed....i've over exaggerated. The difference is ~+10*. Here's a screen from 2 weeks ago. Check it out.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Hello

Or approximately 2C difference if compared to the core reporting the lowest temperature instead of the highest.


----------



## Associated

Hello!

Any ideas what voltage I need to bump up; my CPU OC on its own is stable and my RAM OC on its own is stable but both OCs together I get WHEA_UNCORRECTABLE_ERROR?


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lshuman*
> 
> It's to small to read anything.





Spoiler: Hint



Click on the screenshot.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Associated*
> 
> Hello!
> 
> Any ideas what voltage I need to bump up; my CPU OC on its own is stable and my RAM OC on its own is stable but both OCs together I get WHEA_UNCORRECTABLE_ERROR?


Test your RAM with "stresstestapp" GSAT, that will isolate the RAM itself. Then you can focus on the Core. What are you using to test core stability?


----------



## Associated

Well like I said everthing is stable on its own. I used some old memtest app for memory and OCCT for the CPU and for memory as well @ stock CPU.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Associated*
> 
> Well like I said everthing is stable on its own. I used some old memtest app for memory and OCCT for the CPU and for memory as well @ stock CPU.


I generally do: CPU > Cache > RAM. Anything higher than 2400MHz on RAM is negligible for gaming, and in general shouldn't make a big difference at all. Core definitely improves snappiness, Cache may help in certain cases, but it is similar to RAM in that it's not really useful in general or to gaming.

Always start with Core first. My favourite method of dialling in core stability is a one hour OCCT run, if it passes that, then go for three hours. Temps are allowed to go up to 80C here, OCCT really does push the CPU hard. I used to recommend h265, but OCCT is better for rock solid stability. OCCT is also a great VCCIN test too (more on that later).

For Cache, don't bother with this for now. Memory really should be tested with Linux GSAT... I really need to write a guide or something for that. You could also use HCI memtest up to 400%, but you need to make sure that the core is stable if you're going to use HCI memtest. Oh, and WHEA usually points to a RAM error. Vcore on this platform usually results in Watchdog errors.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> I generally do: CPU > Cache > RAM. Anything higher than 2400MHz on RAM is negligible for gaming, and in general shouldn't make a big difference at all. Core definitely improves snappiness, Cache may help in certain cases, but it is similar to RAM in that it's not really useful in general or to gaming.


That seems to be getting less and less true with newer titles and faster GPUs...reducing access time is becoming more relevant to FPS than it used to be.




Edit to add: Also, our very own Bradley did some independent testing on this a while back, and shows positive gains http://www.overclock.net/t/1487162/an-independent-study-does-the-speed-of-ram-directly-affect-fps-during-high-cpu-overhead-scenarios
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Associated*
> 
> Hello!
> 
> Any ideas what voltage I need to bump up; my CPU OC on its own is stable and my RAM OC on its own is stable but both OCs together I get WHEA_UNCORRECTABLE_ERROR?


That is almost always Core Voltage. When overclocking RAM &/or Cache along side Core, you may need to increase VCore by a notch or two. Core only on my 5820k is 4.5 @ 1.25, but kick the Cache to 42 and RAM to 3200, and I need 1.34 on core. Raja mentions this phenomena is his guide.


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> When overclocking RAM &/or Cache along side Core, you may need to increase VCore by a notch or two. Core only on my 5820k is 4.5 @ 1.25, but kick the Cache to 42 and RAM to 3200, and I need 1.34 on core. Raja mentions this phenomena is his guide.


Thats my experience too. I run at 4.4core and 3.7cache but can't run 4.0 on cache w/o increasing vcore.


----------



## leonman44

guys , i have set in bios fully manual mode , i set my core voltage at 1.162v but in al suite 3 shows a 1.168v , when i start running real bench or occt after a minute the voltage bumps at 1.184v is that normal?


----------



## Associated

Ok, I'm onto something... I had to upp VCCIN and SystemAgent and now I am to the point that OCCT can detect an error (after 5-7min) and I don't get BlueScreen. VCCIN is now at 1.872V and SystemAgent is +100offset (0.950V). Error that is detected is not on a Core so I assume it must be memory?


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Associated*
> 
> Ok, I'm onto something... I had to upp VCCIN and SystemAgent and now I am to the point that OCCT can detect an error (after 5-7min) and I don't get BlueScreen. VCCIN is now at 1.872V and SystemAgent is +100offset (0.950V). Error that is detected is not on a Core so I assume it must be memory?


You should really be testing it out with Linux and stressapptest. An easy way to eliminate Vcore and VCCIN assuming you have sufficient cooling is just to push Vcore +0.03V higher and set VCCIN to 1.98V. If you still get errors after that it is most likely VCCSA, RAM related. Only do one thing at a time. Usually when the RAM is stable, the only thing that needs changing is the Core Voltage. I guess you could say RAM > Core > Cache then. I just prefer Core first myself as getting that stable is my primary concern. Linux is worth the hassle to ensure a stable system.

Overclock RAM, test for 1 hour in stressapptest Linux. Turn off PC. Turn on again to ensure training won't affect stability, run stressapptest for 6 hours. Once that's done, RAM is stable, no more needs to be done.
Overclock Core, OCCT for 1 hour is an initial goal. Running it for 3 hours without any errors is the ideal situation.
Overclock Cache, you can use AIDA64 (yuck) or just use the system for non-critical tasks. I find that gaming helps eek out cache instability much faster than AIDA64's cache test, but it varies for others. GTA V seems to be fantastic at causing lockups and freezes with unstable cache.

Cache and RAM work together, RAM instability usually shows up by preventing Windows/Linux from booting, Core shows up as sudden program crashes or BSoDs and Cache shows up as "freezes" or sudden lockups. GPU crashes can also show up as freezes or sudden lockups, so remember *one thing at a time*.


----------



## leonman44

Did anyone saw my post? it was last in the previous page... Am i stupid and i just miss something or something is wrong with my mobo?


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leonman44*
> 
> Did anyone saw my post? it was last in the previous page... Am i stupid and i just miss something or something is wrong with my mobo?


The sensors only read in 0.016V increments, and that's within the margin of error, so it should be fine. You should consider using adaptive mode as it will lower your idle temps.


----------



## Mr-Dark

8*4GB should be a fun to play with


----------



## Kimir

8*8GB @ 3200Mhz sure is.









the stable setting

the benching one, almost 90k read on Aida.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> 8*8GB @ 3200Mhz sure is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the stable setting
> 
> the benching one, almost 90k read on Aida.


Nice Bro! thinking about change my Deluxe for Rampage as my whole build black&red











still miss that girl


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> 8*8GB @ 3200Mhz sure is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the stable setting
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the benching one, almost 90k read on Aida.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice Ive been benching with 3600Mhz CL13


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Nice Bro! thinking about change my Deluxe for Rampage as my whole build black&red
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still miss that girl


Nice i have the same case.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Nice Ive been benching with 3600Mhz CL13
> 
> Nice i have the same case.


nice and clean rig there..

did you try triple 120m fan's on the front ?



the space for 3 fan's barely enough there.. corsair should take a care for that..the TOP is fine


----------



## lilchronic

yeah i do. it was a tight fit


These were older pics when i didnt have all the screws. lol had to hit up ace hardware.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> yeah i do. it was a tight fit
> 
> 
> These were older pics when i didnt have all the screws. lol had to hit up ace hardware.


Sound good to me. you did it not like mine..lol

will do it once i got my SSD's as i will take out all stupid HDD.. the vibration sound is annoying me as hell


----------



## jincuteguy

Currently I'm using X99 board, but it's broke. Any recommendation for the MSI Godlike board ? or Asus Rampage 5? thx


----------



## leonman44

Whats the point of buying 3000mhz memory if it runs only at 125 cpu strap? my 2400mhz can run at 3000mhz at only 1.35v with 125 strap...


----------



## Kimir

The point? to be sure it does. Just because your 2400 can do 3000 at 1.35v doesn't mean all 2400 kit can do it.


----------



## mus1mus

At what timings though.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leonman44*
> 
> Whats the point of buying 3000mhz memory if it runs only at 125 cpu strap? my 2400mhz can run at 3000mhz at only 1.35v with 125 strap...


That's a compromise you're going to have to make to run higher frequency memory on this platform. X99 was never designed for anything faster than 2133MHz. Take a look at the benefits and drawbacks and decide if 3000MHz is worth the loss of the 100 strap with 1:1 multis and adaptive voltage.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *leonman44*
> 
> Whats the point of buying 3000mhz memory if it runs only at 125 cpu strap? my 2400mhz can run at 3000mhz at only 1.35v with 125 strap...
> 
> 
> 
> That's a compromise you're going to have to make to run higher frequency memory on this platform. X99 was never designed for anything faster than 2133MHz. Take a look at the benefits and drawbacks and decide if 3000MHz is worth the loss of the 100 strap with 1:1 multis and adaptive voltage.
Click to expand...

I am going to poke a guess and say that most RAM that can do 3000 can probably do 3200 with only slightly looser timings, and keep the benefits of the 100 strap. 3200 is a strong divider, even my crappy launch 2400 C16 kit can hit it.


----------



## jincuteguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I am going to poke a guess and say that most RAM that can do 3000 can probably do 3200 with only slightly looser timings, and keep the benefits of the 100 strap. 3200 is a strong divider, even my crappy launch 2400 C16 kit can hit it.


how do you hit 3200 with a 2400 ram? did you have to use 125 strap?

Also, is it better to run the CPU voltage at adaptive voltage? or a fixed voltage? thx


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jincuteguy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I am going to poke a guess and say that most RAM that can do 3000 can probably do 3200 with only slightly looser timings, and keep the benefits of the 100 strap. 3200 is a strong divider, even my crappy launch 2400 C16 kit can hit it.
> 
> 
> 
> how do you hit 3200 with a 2400 ram? did you have to use 125 strap?
> 
> Also, is it better to run the CPU voltage at adaptive voltage? or a fixed voltage? thx
Click to expand...

Adaptive will give you a lower idle voltage, so yeah, it is better for the chip in the long run. Fixed voltage is easier to get right, but not necessary. 2400, 2666, and 3200 are all pretty easy not impossible to hit on the 100 strap. 2600, 2800, and 3000 on the 100 strap are all very difficult. I think I first hit it on a suggestion by JPM: 1.4V 3200 16-18-18 49 or so. It booted right up. It took some extra SA, but I was able to drop voltages and timings after playing around with it. Currently 15-16-16 38 1T 1.37. Newer sticks will do even better probably, these were the cheapest Adata (Hynix) sticks that were available around launch. Higher densities than 4x4, weak sticks, or a weak IMC may prevent 3200, but I think most can with the right amount of follow through and willingness.


----------



## xenolith

It should be interesting to see what happens when Broadwell-E comes out. Specification leaks say DDR4-2400 Jedec will be supported with this i7. I'll be surprised if DIMM speeds of up to DDR4-3200 across all BCLK straps on all the X99 UEFI's are not updated.

But that is pure speculation.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xenolith*
> 
> It should be interesting to see what happens when Broadwell-E comes out. Specification leaks say DDR4-2400 Jedec will be supported with this i7. I'll be surprised if DIMM speeds of up to DDR4-3200 across all BCLK straps on all the X99 UEFI's are not updated.
> 
> But that is pure speculation.


That would not suck.


----------



## jincuteguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> That would not suck.


Are there any new X99 board for Broadwell-E leaks yet? Isn't the Broadwell-E coming in June?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jincuteguy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> That would not suck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are there any new X99 board for Broadwell-E leaks yet? Isn't the Broadwell-E coming in June?
Click to expand...

I haven't been keeping up with the rumor mill.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I am going to poke a guess and say that most RAM that can do 3000 can probably do 3200 with only slightly looser timings, and keep the benefits of the 100 strap. 3200 is a strong divider, even my crappy launch 2400 C16 kit can hit it.


Depends on the IMC strength (mine can't drive 3200) and the ICs used on the stick. I hope to hit 3200 once I get a BW-E, but eh, 2400+ doesn't really reap benefits for my workloads, capacity being far more important: http://www.extremetech.com/extreme/198894-raming-speed-does-boosting-ddr4-to-3200mhz-improve-overall-performance
http://anandtech.com/show/8959/ddr4-haswell-e-scaling-review-2133-to-3200-with-gskill-corsair-adata-and-crucial/5


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I haven't been keeping up with the rumor mill.


This is pretty interesting. I have no doubt that it will be locked multi after the Skylake scandal, but 18 cores for the price of an -X CPU, sign me up: http://wccftech.com/ebay-xeon-e5-2600-v4-broadwell-ep-listing/


----------



## leonman44

In 100 strap i can get 2666 at 1.4v and nothing more , at 2800 i start to have post bios errors but i can get more from my cpu , i haven't tested 3200 on a 125 strap but i can run 3000 on the same xmp profile with the same timings. It is something like cpu vs ram performance but i think cpu wins this battle.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leonman44*
> 
> In 100 strap i can get 2666 at 1.4v and nothing more , at 2800 i start to have post bios errors but i can get more from my cpu , i haven't tested 3200 on a 125 strap but i can run 3000 on the same xmp profile with the same timings. It is something like cpu vs ram performance but i think cpu wins this battle.


forget 2800 on 100 strap and jump straight to 3200. 2800 should be done on 125 tuned to 127 IIRC. My sticks will do 3200 easier than they will 2800 on 100, i imagine yours will too.


----------



## Associated

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> This is pretty interesting. I have no doubt that it will be locked multi after the Skylake scandal, but 18 cores for the price of an -X CPU, sign me up: http://wccftech.com/ebay-xeon-e5-2600-v4-broadwell-ep-listing/


Dat 5.1GHz base clock









EDIT: forgot to mention that I got my OC OCCT stable (1h)... previously it was game stable at 1.122V Vcore (4.2GHz core 4GHz cache, 3.2GHz RAM), but for OCCT it wants 1.152V Vcore







, VCCSA +100mV, VCCIN +50mV. The only reason I went back to stability testing is Star Citizen, the only crash I had and it was instant... it uses 1 thread @ 100% load - Dat optimized game







. Before it was able to run GTA V for 4h no problem but Star Citizen crashed after 1min or so... oh well, thanks for all the help.


----------



## xenolith

E5-2602 four cores at 165W !


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Associated*
> 
> Dat 5.1GHz base clock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: forgot to mention that I got my OC OCCT stable (1h)... previously it was game stable at 1.122V Vcore (4.2GHz core 4GHz cache, 3.2GHz RAM), but for OCCT it wants 1.152V Vcore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , VCCSA +100mV, VCCIN +50mV. The only reason I went back to stability testing is Star Citizen, the only crash I had and it was instant... it uses 1 thread @ 100% load - Dat optimized game
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Before it was able to run GTA V for 4h no problem but Star Citizen crashed after 1min or so... oh well, thanks for all the help.


For 5.1GHz Intel has to disable more than half the cores on the die, it's madness. Also OCCT eat your heart out - that beast requires AVX 2.0 voltage without the heat and voltage stress that AVX 2.0 places on the chip. I'm only sticking to 3 hour OCCT stable for my future builds now. h265 after to stress the whole system bar the GPU.


----------



## arh-Roland

Hey ppl.
I have the Corsair Obsidian 750D Airflow edition case. Have to make a decision for my CPU cooler....but i canot make one. My options are a Predator 360(360mm rad) or a H115i (280 rad).
I currently have H100i GTX but i dont like how its performing, even tho i oc my 5820k with 1.16v @ 4.5Ghz, temps go up in the 70's.
I know the Predator 360 fits in the case, but not with push/pull (except if i go with x3 Slim 13mm fans).
Really like the Corsair cpu block and how it looks and i somehow lean towards the H115i, and i can do push/pull with normal fans. I've seen a few reviews where the H110i Gt (similar with H110i GTX or H115i) is better or almost equal to the Predator 360, even tho i do not belive that to be true.
I need some opinions if i should go for the Predator 360 push/pull (with 13mm slim fans doing push and the vardar fans pulling) or save some money and go for the H115i push/pull (25mm fans).
My logic says that the Predator 360 should beat the crap out of any 240/280 AIO's cause of its thicker and longer rad.
I won't plan in expanding the loop in the future.
I know some may say a 360 rad for the cpu only its overkill but i do not really care.

What should i go for ? Watched so many reviews and read so many threads my mind is shredded atm and i can't make any decision.

Thank you.


----------



## Associated

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> For 5.1GHz Intel has to disable more than half the cores on the die, it's madness. Also OCCT eat your heart out - that beast requires AVX 2.0 voltage without the heat and voltage stress that AVX 2.0 places on the chip. I'm only sticking to 3 hour OCCT stable for my future builds now. h265 after to stress the whole system bar the GPU.


Can high RAM voltage hurt anything else aside from RAM itselfe? 1.4V in BIOS is already red value...


----------



## patryk

I have problem for ring

3,5 @ 1.2 , 1.170 , 1.150 v bios not run
3,250 @ 1.150 bios run but load win freez
3,125 @ stock or 1.150 win load

so what is wrong for this ?

I7 5820K @ 4250 1,23v Adaptive + offset
Corsair Lpx 2800/1,2v 16.18.18.37 @ 2800/1,38v 15.17.17.36
Msi X99S Gaming 7
HD 7970 ghz TO (stock)
M.2 adata sp900 256gb
Wd Red 3tb (x3)
chieftec nitro 85+ 750w
NZXT kraken x61 extreme
NZXT h630


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patryk*
> 
> I have problem for ring
> 
> 3,5 @ 1.2 , 1.170 , 1.150 v bios not run
> 3,250 @ 1.150 bios run but load win freez
> 3,125 @ stock or 1.150 win load
> 
> so what is wrong for this ?
> 
> I7 5820K @ 4250 1,23v Adaptive + offset
> Corsair Lpx 2800/1,2v 16.18.18.37 @ 2800/1,38v 15.17.17.36
> Msi X99S Gaming 7
> HD 7970 ghz TO (stock)
> M.2 adata sp900 256gb
> Wd Red 3tb (x3)
> chieftec nitro 85+ 750w
> NZXT kraken x61 extreme
> NZXT h630


OC-Socket deprived boards are not capable of high (4000MHz) Ring or Cache clocks.


----------



## leonman44

Yes! It can easily boot up at 3200mhz with 100 strap and 1.35V ! Now i will check it for stability, but how is that possible? Cant get 2800 and 3000 but it can get 3200?


----------



## Kimir

Because FSBRAM ratio.


----------



## patryk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> OC-Socket deprived boards are not capable of high (4000MHz) Ring or Cache clocks.


but one guy said that he did 3.6 this same board. And I can not do 3,250

I7 5820K @ 4250 1,23v Adaptive + offset
Corsair Lpx 2800/1,2v 16.18.18.37 @ 2800/1,38v 15.17.17.36
Msi X99S Gaming 7
HD 7970 ghz TO (stock)
M.2 adata sp900 256gb
Wd Red 3tb (x3)
chieftec nitro 85+ 750w
NZXT kraken x61 extreme
NZXT h630


----------



## mus1mus

Just because he can, doesn't mean everyone can. Even with OC Socket enabled boards, Cache OC acts the same way as Core OC. Varies from chip to chip. If you really want your Cache Clocked higher than what you currently have, pick an OC Socket Board.

Out of 9 5930Ks I have laid my hands on, just one can do 4.6 with Aida64. The rest, settles in at 4.4 or 4.2. All of them fails to validate 4.7. And most of the time, fail to post.


----------



## leonman44

Aida isn't stable with 3200mhz even with 1.4V , if i put more voltage it wouldnt post . So just i said 100strap cant get more than 2666mhz for me!


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leonman44*
> 
> Aida isn't stable with 3200mhz even with 1.4V , if i put more voltage it wouldnt post . So just i said 100strap cant get more than 2666mhz for me!


What kit is that? Do you have a stable baseline for the Core and Cache? They will affect your stability when doing RAM tweaks.

Also, RAM needs to be isolated with Google Stress App Test in Linux environment for best result.

Just because it is not stable, means it's the end. You just might need to massage things a bit. Also try to look up the memory chips of the kit. With a collection of info from the guys in here, you might find some hands to help you get there.









But 2666 ain't that bad. Especially if you can tighten them timings.


----------



## leonman44

I have ripjaws IV 4dimm kit 2400mhz , i can get easily 3000mhz with 125strap with only 1.3V stable at aida! Guys here helped me a lot , but i really dont like 125 strap because i loose about 0.2ghz from cache and 0.1ghz from core with the same voltage. My cpu is stable as rock for now!


----------



## Kimir

perhaps you should start mention what timings you are using. Screenshots are welcome.


----------



## leonman44

I use xmp profile with the standard timings , here are some screenshots of my 125 strap options , for 100strap i just change the strap, the voltage , cpu multipliers and dram frequency .


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Associated*
> 
> Can high RAM voltage hurt anything else aside from RAM itselfe? 1.4V in BIOS is already red value...


Back in the old days it resulted in body diode breakdown when pushing too far beyond the CPU VTT voltage, but it should be safe to go up to 1.50V on these HW-E chips as the memory controller was originally used for DDR3 spec. Most of us would recommend sticking below 1.45V for daily use, and for casual bench overclocking, 1.65V max.


----------



## leonman44

Can your mobo post bios with values more than 1.4V? My can't for some reason...


----------



## shremi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arh-Roland*
> 
> Hey ppl.
> I have the Corsair Obsidian 750D Airflow edition case. Have to make a decision for my CPU cooler....but i canot make one. My options are a Predator 360(360mm rad) or a H115i (280 rad).
> I currently have H100i GTX but i dont like how its performing, even tho i oc my 5820k with 1.16v @ 4.5Ghz, temps go up in the 70's.
> I know the Predator 360 fits in the case, but not with push/pull (except if i go with x3 Slim 13mm fans).
> Really like the Corsair cpu block and how it looks and i somehow lean towards the H115i, and i can do push/pull with normal fans. I've seen a few reviews where the H110i Gt (similar with H110i GTX or H115i) is better or almost equal to the Predator 360, even tho i do not belive that to be true.
> I need some opinions if i should go for the Predator 360 push/pull (with 13mm slim fans doing push and the vardar fans pulling) or save some money and go for the H115i push/pull (25mm fans).
> My logic says that the Predator 360 should beat the crap out of any 240/280 AIO's cause of its thicker and longer rad.
> I won't plan in expanding the loop in the future.
> I know some may say a 360 rad for the cpu only its overkill but i do not really care.
> 
> What should i go for ? Watched so many reviews and read so many threads my mind is shredded atm and i can't make any decision.
> 
> Thank you.


I would say to go for the EK or the new Swiftech AIOs they sure would blow away that Corsair AIO ... Its not just about the thickness of the rad with those kits you will be getting real watercooling parts also (block,pump,rad tube,fans)


----------



## arh-Roland

Thank's for the feedback. I will go with the Predator 360... Hope it will rise up to its name.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leonman44*
> 
> Can your mobo post bios with values more than 1.4V? My can't for some reason...


Try raising both "VCCIO" Voltages on the main mobo tab at the bottom (for ASUS mobos) (the 1.05V mark ones) to 1.15V and try again. Most DRAM should be able to push past 1.40V with relative ease.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arh-Roland*
> 
> Thank's for the feedback. I will go with the Predator 360... Hope it will rise up to its name.


If you want to get Predator, make sure the revision number is not listed in the below product recall notice. I have no doubt Predator going to blow away any Corsair AIO but don't let it blow your hardware too.









https://www.ekwb.com/news/important-notice-from-ekwb-ek-xlc-predator-240-and-360-r1-0-product-recall/


----------



## leonman44

I just did it and got this at 1.45V


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leonman44*
> 
> I just did it and got this at 1.45V


What's your VCCSA set to? Getting bootloader issues means the RAM is really unstable.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *leonman44*
> 
> I just did it and got this at 1.45V
> 
> 
> 
> What's your VCCSA set to? Getting bootloader issues means the RAM is really unstable.
Click to expand...

^ this.

SA is equally as important to getting overclocked RAM stable, also wouldn't hurt to drop a multiplier or bump the voltage on the cache while you work the RAM.


----------



## arh-Roland

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> If you want to get Predator, make sure the revision number is not listed in the below product recall notice. I have no doubt Predator going to blow away any Corsair AIO but don't let it blow your hardware too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.ekwb.com/news/important-notice-from-ekwb-ek-xlc-predator-240-and-360-r1-0-product-recall/


Sure...i'll get R1.1 version.


----------



## leonman44

It is at 1v i tried 1.050 but nothing changes. What should i bump up?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leonman44*
> 
> It is at 1v i tried 1.050 but nothing changes. What should i bump up?


SA is not linear like Core voltage, you cant brute force it with more voltage. Too much voltage can cause instability just like too little. There are 'zones' that will be good for a particular setting, and you are going to have to figure those out for yourself. .850-1.15 is the range to work in, 1.2 being absolute max. I dont think I have seen anybody need 1.2 for anything, but I have seen people using 1.15. For me it was +.040 offset on 3200. Start off at stock and just bump it til it boots.


----------



## leonman44

I have realy hard times here! My ram seems to hate both voltage and 100strap... thats at 1.1v-1.2v


----------



## Kimir

clear cmos, fix your OS. Make a backup of your OS then you can start messing with ram again.


----------



## leonman44

i cleared cmos yesterday for the same reason... i just cant understand why i can easily do 3000mhz on strap 125 with 1.3v (tested with aida all night) but with 100strap it is so unstable i can boot to windows with 3200mhz from 1.35-1.4v anything above 1.4 will give me post errors , bootloader errors. at 1.35v-1.4 it won't run on aida more than 10 secs... should i raise the system agent at these voltages?


----------



## Kimir

Aida isn't good enough for DRAM stability test. Use HCI memtest and Stressapptest.
Your CPU IMC might not be capable of 3200Mhz that is, not necessarily the ram.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leonman44*
> 
> i cleared cmos yesterday for the same reason... i just cant understand why i can easily do 3000mhz on strap 125 with 1.3v (tested with aida all night) but with 100strap it is so unstable i can boot to windows with 3200mhz from 1.35-1.4v anything above 1.4 will give me post errors , bootloader errors. at 1.35v-1.4 it won't run on aida more than 10 secs... should i raise the system agent at these voltages?


Haswell-E is much more of a juggle than some previous chips in my experience. IMC quality is not easy to determine without also having determined the quality of the ICs on other systems. Your sticks may not be able to do it, or like Kimir pointed out, your IMC may just be saying "NO", or you may have just not found the right combination of voltages that let you run 3200. If you can boot into Windows at all, before you even bother stability testing, you should see that all sticks have made it through training. In my case, I can get into Windows with really low SA and voltage, but it always drops a stick. Sometimes it seems like it gets worse with more DRAM voltage because that last stick that gets dropped, now gets included but is significantly worse off for stability, and will send the system crashing faster than when only the three good sticks made it past training.


----------



## jincuteguy

I can't even run my 2400 Crucial ram at 3200 speed at all, won't pass bios screen. And i tried with 1.4v for Dram, tried 125 strap, etc...


----------



## mus1mus

Auto timings? Correct?

try to set
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leonman44*
> 
> i cleared cmos yesterday for the same reason... i just cant understand why i can easily do 3000mhz on strap 125 with 1.3v (tested with aida all night) but with 100strap it is so unstable i can boot to windows with 3200mhz from 1.35-1.4v anything above 1.4 will give me post errors , bootloader errors. at 1.35v-1.4 it won't run on aida more than 10 secs... should i raise the system agent at these voltages?


Clear CMOS again Today.









Set Your Strap to 100.
Manually enter the Primary Timings like - 16-16-17-35-CR2 to try stability. 15-15-15-35-CR2 is a tad tight for 3200 especially since your chip is rated at 2400 by default.

Go to Aida 64. Click on Motherboard > SPD. Tell us the DRAM Manufacturer.


----------



## michael-ocn

Hey, what's that DDR3 doing here








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jincuteguy*
> 
> I can't even run my 2400 Crucial ram at 3200 speed at all, won't pass bios screen. And i tried with 1.4v for Dram, tried 125 strap, etc...


My crucial kit really doesn't like to run at anything other than 2400 afaict. I finally got it to boot into windows at 2666 mhz after giving them about 1.38v and very loose timings. It didn't survive testing very long.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> Hey, what's that DDR3 doing here












Just showing where to find the shizzle.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jincuteguy*
> 
> I can't even run my 2400 Crucial ram at 3200 speed at all, won't pass bios screen. And i tried with 1.4v for Dram, tried 125 strap, etc...


That Crucial kit only does 2800 max, I've had it before.









The sweet spot for it is 2666MHz.


----------



## leonman44

I am back mates! Flashed new motherboard bios , cleared cmos and cleaned with pure alcohol the ramsticks. Now i cant boot with 1.35v at 3200mhz only with 1.4 and it will fail after a 15sec test , it will post now with 1.45v but i will get soon a bluescreen bootloader error , with 1.5V it wont post again.... so i guess 3200mhz isn't possible at all for me on a 100strap....


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leonman44*
> 
> I am back mates! Flashed new motherboard bios , cleared cmos and cleaned with pure alcohol the ramsticks. Now i cant boot with 1.35v at 3200mhz only with 1.4 and it will fail after a 15sec test , it will post now with 1.45v but i will get soon a bluescreen bootloader error , with 1.5V it wont post again.... so i guess 3200mhz isn't possible at all for me on a 100strap....


Sounds like you need SA tuning, not more voltage. When you boot with 1.35, how much RAM is your system showing?


----------



## leonman44

it shows the correct amount of 16gb , now with the new bios cant get post with 1,35 only 1,4 and 1,45 with 1,4 most stable of all. I tried Systam agent voltages 0.850 , 0.9 , 1 , 1050 , 1,1 , 1,15 and 1.2 but i didnt saw any stability deference just something cant keep up but is so strange that in 125 strap i can do 3000 with 1,3v.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Sounds like you need SA tuning, not more voltage. When you boot with 1.35, how much RAM is your system showing?


Hello

Sounds like the CPU needs OC Socket tuning.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Sounds like you need SA tuning, not more voltage. When you boot with 1.35, how much RAM is your system showing?
> 
> 
> 
> Hello
> 
> Sounds like the CPU needs OC Socket tuning.
Click to expand...

Boy, wouldn't we all love a guide on that....


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leonman44*
> 
> I have realy hard times here! My ram seems to hate both voltage and 100strap... thats at 1.1v-1.2v


rule #1... before pushing ram, have a complete system image. It's the one component that can completely corrupt an OS install when it looks like it's working (before proving stability). How do I know this?








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> clear cmos, fix your OS. Make a backup of your OS then you can start messing with ram again.


^^ This !!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> Sounds like the CPU needs OC Socket tuning.


^^this.

@leonman44 - many ICs will not scale with voltage, so you may have to loosen timings for 3200. add +2 to each of the first 3 timings or try 3200 16-18-18-44-1T at 1.4V. If it boots and is reasonably stable, we can work on tuning that. Ram settings that are causing windows errors (not just a screen freeze or "balckout") really need to be avoided. it can completely bork Win10 in a moment.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Boy, wouldn't we all love a guide on that....


Hint-Hint.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leonman44*
> 
> I am back mates! Flashed new motherboard bios , cleared cmos and cleaned with pure alcohol the ramsticks. Now i cant boot with 1.35v at 3200mhz only with 1.4 and it will fail after a 15sec test , it will post now with 1.45v but i will get soon a bluescreen bootloader error , with 1.5V it wont post again.... so i guess 3200mhz isn't possible at all for me on a 100strap....


Again, as I mentioned a while back, get the chip info of your memory kit's make.

Knowing that, the guys can give you the idea how to tune them. I'll throw you an example:

Kit 1 (Hynix 4*8GB 2400): OC - 2666MHz cannot do 3200 or 3000
Vram Voltage - 1.6
Primary Timings - 11-11-13-28-CR1
GSAT 1Hour Stable

Set 1.5V - unstable.
Set timings to 12-12-12 - No boot.

Kit 2 (Samsung 4*4GB 2400) does 3200MHz
RAM Voltage - 1.35
Timings - 16-16-17-35-CR1

Set 16-16-16-35-CR1 - unstable no matter what voltage.
Does 2666-13-13-15-33-CR1

Kit 3 (Micron 4*8GB 2400) OC - 2666
3200 and 3000 not tested.
RAM Voltage - 1.3
Timings - 12-12-12-28-CR1

Set Voltage to 1.35 - one stick fails one side. Detected as 4 GB Stick.
Reads as 28GB total. No matter what SA.

Looking at that, the differences are very small from kit to kit. But goes to show, each kit has their own set of characteristic to know when tuning.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Boy, wouldn't we all love a guide on that....
> 
> 
> 
> Hint-Hint.
Click to expand...

I am just over here trying to keep my eyes open.

Edit: Apparently that joke was too nerdy even for this thread...


----------



## leonman44

Ok i understand what you said , i looked at my ram status here is it:

Its really sad... its hynix , damn you gskill!







You have right , as you said i can do up to 2666mhz on a 100strap but if i start to loosen my timings then whats the point of getting it at 3200mhz? I think it is just better to use 2666 and tighten it a bit or use 125strap make a 3000mhz and tighten the timings but i will lose some core and cache speed from cpu.


----------



## mus1mus

Hynix aint too bad.


----------



## leonman44

Yeap elpida is the worst! But i got lucky with my 980ti it has samsung memory so the current score is 1-1







My custom loop havent arrived yet and i hope i will get it at the end of the weekend so i can max my cpu overclock and then try again for the ram. When i will finish all this i will post some pics of my beast!


----------



## patryk

i have
corsair lpx 2800 16.18.18.36 1.2v
2800 15.17.17.36 1.37v
3000 win no start

I7 5820K @ 4250 1,23v Adaptive + offset
Corsair Lpx 2800/1,2v 16.18.18.37 @ 2800/1,38v 15.17.17.36
Msi X99S Gaming 7
HD 7970 ghz TO (stock)
M.2 adata sp900 256gb
Wd Red 3tb (x3)
chieftec nitro 85+ 750w
NZXT kraken x61 extreme
NZXT h630


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leonman44*
> 
> Yeap elpida is the worst! But i got lucky with my 980ti it has samsung memory so the current score is 1-1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My custom loop havent arrived yet and i hope i will get it at the end of the weekend so i can max my cpu overclock and then try again for the ram. When i will finish all this i will post some pics of my beast!


It was worth a shot. Cache and memory have less of an impact than core and gpu, and it sounds like you have an above average GPU and a decent overclock on your Core, so I really wouldn't sweat not being able to tap out the RAM.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leonman44*
> 
> Ok i understand what you said , i looked at my ram status here is it:
> 
> Its really sad... its hynix , damn you gskill!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have right , as you said i can do up to 2666mhz on a 100strap but if i start to loosen my timings then whats the point of getting it at 3200mhz? I think it is just better to use 2666 and tighten it a bit or use 125strap make a 3000mhz and tighten the timings but i will lose some core and cache speed from cpu.


actually, hynix are not bad at all. try the 16-18-18-44-1T settings I posted earlier. should work.


----------



## jincuteguy

So what 4x4 ddr4 kit on the market atm that has Samsung chip?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jincuteguy*
> 
> So what 4x4 ddr4 kit on the market atm that has Samsung chip?


gskill 32GB (4x8GB) 3200c14 trident AFAIK.


----------



## Kimir

4GB samsung chip are not any good on Haswell-E, the 8GB one (B-die) are the ones that play nice. Hynix are just doing good with 4x4 set.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> 4GB samsung chip are not any good on Haswell-E, the 8GB one (B-die) are the ones that play nice. Hynix are just doing good with 4x4 set.


^^ this


----------



## jincuteguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> gskill 32GB (4x8GB) 3200c14 trident AFAIK.


I mean Samsung chip 2400mhz that can overclock to 3200mhz, not 3200mhz.


----------



## jincuteguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> 4GB samsung chip are not any good on Haswell-E, the 8GB one (B-die) are the ones that play nice. Hynix are just doing good with 4x4 set.


So you mean i have to get a 4x8gb (32gb total) set? And is Gskil the only one that has Samsung chip? what about Corsair Dominator PLatinum?


----------



## leonman44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> It was worth a shot. Cache and memory have less of an impact than core and gpu, and it sounds like you have an above average GPU and a decent overclock on your Core, so I really wouldn't sweat not being able to tap out the RAM.


Sure i am proud of my 980ti can do 1560 stable and with custom bios it can do a 1601 on core







For cpu cant say from now...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> actually, hynix are not bad at all. try the 16-18-18-44-1T settings I posted earlier. should work.


Aren't timings more important than mhz in this situation?


----------



## jincuteguy

So what are those Corsair Dominator Platinum DDr4 chip from? Samsung? Hynix?


----------



## jincuteguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Again, as I mentioned a while back, get the chip info of your memory kit's make.
> 
> Knowing that, the guys can give you the idea how to tune them. I'll throw you an example:
> 
> Kit 1 (Hynix 4*8GB 2400): OC - 2666MHz cannot do 3200 or 3000
> Vram Voltage - 1.6
> Primary Timings - 11-11-13-28-CR1
> GSAT 1Hour Stable
> 
> Set 1.5V - unstable.
> Set timings to 12-12-12 - No boot.
> 
> Kit 2 (Samsung 4*4GB 2400) does 3200MHz
> RAM Voltage - 1.35
> Timings - 16-16-17-35-CR1
> 
> Set 16-16-16-35-CR1 - unstable no matter what voltage.
> Does 2666-13-13-15-33-CR1
> 
> Kit 3 (Micron 4*8GB 2400) OC - 2666
> 3200 and 3000 not tested.
> RAM Voltage - 1.3
> Timings - 12-12-12-28-CR1
> 
> Set Voltage to 1.35 - one stick fails one side. Detected as 4 GB Stick.
> Reads as 28GB total. No matter what SA.
> 
> Looking at that, the differences are very small from kit to kit. But goes to show, each kit has their own set of characteristic to know when tuning.


I have 4x4gb (16gb) Crucial Sport DDR4 2400mhz CAS 16 - Micron chip
CAn't hit 3200


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jincuteguy*
> 
> I have 4x4gb (16gb) Crucial Sport DDR4 2400mhz CAS 16 - Micron chip
> CAn't hit 3200


Do 2666 15-15-15-35-CR1 at 1.3V. It that boots with all the sticks detected in the BIOS, set it to 14-14-15. Still detecting all the sticks, do a 14-14-14. Then 13-13-14.

GSAT Test it 13-13-13-35-CR1. Don't skip the process. Keep watch out for TRAS.


----------



## jincuteguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Do 2666 15-15-15-35-CR1 at 1.3V. It that boots with all the sticks detected in the BIOS, set it to 14-14-15. Still detecting all the sticks, do a 14-14-14. Then 13-13-14.
> 
> GSAT Test it 13-13-13-35-CR1. Don't skip the process. Keep watch out for TRAS.


What is GSAT?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jincuteguy*
> 
> What is GSAT?


Google Stress App Test. Available on linux


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jincuteguy*
> 
> What is GSAT?


https://github.com/stressapptest/stressapptest

On mint, you should be able to install it with...

sudo apt-get install stressapptest

or if you prefer to use a package manager gui, that should work too


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leonman44*
> 
> Sure i am proud of my 980ti can do 1560 stable and with custom bios it can do a 1601 on core
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For cpu cant say from now...
> Aren't timings more important than mhz in this situation?


not always... bandwidth on x99 is really driven by frequency. latency is important sure. Most everyone gets these GS tridents to c13 at 3200. and they are quick, but frankly, 3000c12 or c13 is very quick also.. we're really talking about nothing noticeable in day to day ops. 2666 at c14 or so is fine (and fast) for gaming and just about anything really.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jincuteguy*
> 
> I have 4x4gb (16gb) Crucial Sport DDR4 2400mhz CAS 16 - Micron chip
> CAn't hit 3200


Not unexpected. how high in VDIMM have you tried? 1.5+V?


----------



## MR-e

Guys, when setting Adaptive VCore, are you supposed to set the Turbo Voltage to the max desired like the Z170 guides say to do. Or does X99 require a 0.05V offset? For instance, I want a max voltage of 1.30V with Adaptive, do I set the Turbo to 1.25V and Offset to 0.05V?

Thanks!


----------



## jincuteguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> not always... bandwidth on x99 is really driven by frequency. latency is important sure. Most everyone gets these GS tridents to c13 at 3200. and they are quick, but frankly, 3000c12 or c13 is very quick also.. we're really talking about nothing noticeable in day to day ops. 2666 at
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not unexpected. how high in VDIMM have you tried? 1.5+V?


I only tried 1.3v, 1.4v and bios won't post, Ther's always a Red Led Light on my board at the memory.


----------



## Lshuman

yes you use the offset.


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> Guys, when setting Adaptive VCore, are you supposed to set the Turbo Voltage to the max desired like the Z170 guides say to do. Or does X99 require a 0.05V offset? For instance, I want a max voltage of 1.30V with Adaptive, do I set the Turbo to 1.25V and Offset to 0.05V?
> 
> Thanks!


Just like you said, a very small offset (i use 0.005) and the balance of what you want in the "additional turbo mode cpu core voltage" field.


----------



## MR-e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> Just like you said, a very small offset (i use 0.005) and the balance of what you want in the "additional turbo mode cpu core voltage" field.


Thanks, I typo'd there, meant to write 0.005V as well


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> not always... bandwidth on x99 is really driven by frequency. latency is important sure. Most everyone gets these GS tridents to c13 at 3200. and they are quick, but frankly, 3000c12 or c13 is very quick also.. we're really talking about nothing noticeable in day to day ops. 2666 at
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not unexpected. how high in VDIMM have you tried? 1.5+V?


Micron chips don't really scale with voltage. 1.4v is all my kit will do and up to 3000Mhz 16-16-16-36-1.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Micron chips don't really scale with voltage. 1.4v is all my kit will do and up to 3000Mhz 16-16-16-36-1.


A 600MHz OC on a 2400 kit is daaaum good!


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> A 600MHz OC on a 2400 kit is daaaum good!


The kit i have is a 2133Mhz set


----------



## mus1mus

You must be very lucky then.


----------



## leonman44

So , guys what timings can i try with my 2666mhz overclock?


----------



## Cyb3r

damn lilchronic your bloody lucky with that set then you using 125 strap?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leonman44*
> 
> So , guys what timings can i try with my 2666mhz overclock?


This will take a few reboots to the BIOS.

2666 15-15-15-35-CR1
TFAW 16
CAS Write Latency to 9

Reboot. If it allowed you with all the sticks,

2666 14-14-15-35-CR1. Reboot to BIOS.

Success,
2666 13-13-*14*-30-CR1

13-13-*13*-30-CR1
12-12-*13*-30-CR1
12-12-*12*-30-CR1

I ended up with 11-11-13-28-CR1
TFAW - 12
CAS Write Latency - 9

Observe where the bold item stops. Once you get to the point where the decrements stop or prevent you from booting into the BIOS, go back to the last one.

Don't skip, and start with +0.050 VCCSA.

GSAT Of course for a quicker adventure.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyb3r*
> 
> damn lilchronic your bloody lucky with that set then you using 125 strap?


Yeah 125 strap. But i was only able to get 400% memtest stable @3000Mhz cl16 1.4v. I always got one error on one instance even when ran 800% It threw the error @ 400%. I didnt play with that kit long enough to get 3000Mhz fully stable but 2666Mhz cl13 and 2800Mhz cl14 stable with memtest 1.35v.


----------



## P5ych01982

Hi Guys.

does anyone know how to intsall Win XP on X99 System with Samsung SSD ?

Thanks for your help.

Regards


----------



## patryk

VCCIO (auto 1.256v)
VCCSA (auto no see digits)

how to set the voltage to oc and what it takes to help ? (x99)

I7 5820K @ 4250 1,23v Adaptive + offset
Corsair Lpx 2750/1,2v 16.18.18.37 cr2 @ 2750/1,38v 15.17.17.36 cr1
Msi X99S Gaming 7
HD 7970 ghz TO (stock)
M.2 adata sp900 256gb
Wd Red 3tb (x3)
chieftec nitro 85+ 750w
NZXT kraken x61 extreme
NZXT h630


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> The kit i have is a 2133Mhz set


the kit you HAD... running 3200 TZ now, right?


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *P5ych01982*
> 
> Hi Guys.
> 
> does anyone know how to intsall Win XP on X99 System with Samsung SSD ?
> 
> Thanks for your help.
> 
> Regards


You're better off using Linux and the Wine wrapper. Anything XP related should run fine via Wine. Windows XP is severely outdated.


----------



## patryk

attempt [email protected] 1,38/1,4 v 15.16.16.36 failed and I do not want to give more power because they are already pretty well warm









CPU: Intel Core i7 5820k @ 4.250 1.23v Adaptive + offset
MOBO: MSI x99s Gaming 7
GPU: Gigabyte HD 7970 Ghz Edition (stock)
RAM: Corsair Lpx 2800 @ 1.2v 16.18.18.37 cr2 @ 2750/1,38v 15.17.17.36 cr1
SSD: Adata sp900 256 gb M.2
HDD: Wd Red 3tb (x3)
PSU: Chieftec nitro gold 750 w
COOLER: NZXT kraken x61 extreme (noisblocker e-loop 140mm pwm)
CASE: NZXT h630
DISPLAY: LG W2353V


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> the kit you HAD... running 3200 TZ now, right?


Correct, i do still have that kit just not using it.


----------



## Teafac3

hey guys I overclocked my i7 5820k to 4.5ghz 1.25volts and passed 4 hours of realbench here is a screenshot of hwinfo64



does everything look okay? Temp 3 seems high might be a wrong reading not sure. Mobo is a x99 sabertooth. For every day use should i leave voltage on manual or set it to adaptive? if I try and set it to adaptive mode in bios a offset mode sign of plus or minus come up and core voltage offset comes up too what shhould those be set to when using adaptive?


----------



## jincuteguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teafac3*
> 
> hey guys I overclocked my i7 5820k to 4.5ghz 1.25volts and passed 4 hours of realbench here is a screenshot of hwinfo64
> 
> 
> 
> does everything look okay? Temp 3 seems high might be a wrong reading not sure. Mobo is a x99 sabertooth. For every day use should i leave voltage on manual or set it to adaptive? if I try and set it to adaptive mode in bios a offset mode sign of plus or minus come up and core voltage offset comes up too what shhould those be set to when using adaptive?


Always stress test with Aida64 for 100% stability


----------



## Teafac3

k gonna let it run overnight. What option should I have checked off? All but gpu and local disks?


----------



## arh-Roland

Yes... All except gpu and stress disk


----------



## mus1mus

Shouldn't it be Prime?


----------



## Teafac3

how long should i let aida64 run for safely? Should i just let it run while i sleep for 8 hours or let it run overnight and while im at work for 16 hours?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teafac3*
> 
> how long should i let aida64 run for safely? Should i just let it run while i sleep for 8 hours or let it run overnight and while im at work for 16 hours?


You will get as many different answers to that as you do replies. Gaming machine? Skip Aida and go run MP Battlefield 4 for a couple hours and call it done. Professional render rig? Do 24 hours of testing across a few different testing suites.

You are not overclocking your RAM, nor your Cache...RealBench is as good as Aida for Core stability in my opinion...


----------



## P5ych01982

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> You're better off using Linux and the Wine wrapper. Anything XP related should run fine via Wine. Windows XP is severely outdated.


youre right man, but i still need it for SuperPi benching and i dont want to use an harddrive

btw here some very good 5820 K......


----------



## jincuteguy

Does anyone know if the MSI Godlike board or any MSI X99 board have CPU Vcore Adaptive or Offset Mode? Just like those Asus X99 boards with Adaptive and Offset CPU Vcore mode, thx.


----------



## Kimir

They all do, it's a platform feature, not an Asus one, as far as I know.


----------



## jincuteguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> They all do, it's a platform feature, not an Asus one, as far as I know.


Thx for the fast reply , haha Kimir, you're eveyrwhere dude








Yea I just couldn't find it in my MSI Godlike X99 board bios atm. Was used to Asus bios GUI


----------



## Kimir

Na, I'm not everywhere. I'm following only the topics of which I have hardware related to.
I went ahead and downloaded the Godlike manual:
Quote:


> ▶▶CPU Core/Ring Voltage Mode [Auto]*
> Selects the control mode for CPU Core/ Ring voltages.
> [Auto] This setting will be configured automatically by BIOS.
> [Adaptive Mode] Sets the adaptive voltage automatically for optimizing the system
> performance.
> [Override Mode] Allows you to set the voltage manually.
> [Offset Mode] Allows you to set the offset voltage and select the voltage
> offset mode.
> [Adaptive + Offset ] Sets the adaptive voltage automatically and allows you to set the
> offset voltage.
> [Override + Offset ] Allows you to set the voltage and the offset voltage manually.


edit: The Godlike carbon look much better than the Godlike tbh, less red the better. Still don't get the led stuff, but I suppose that please some.
I sure hope that Asus come with a black edition when X99 refresh comes. A white edition would be awesome too.


----------



## jincuteguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Na, I'm not everywhere. I'm following only the topics of which I have hardware related to.
> I went ahead and downloaded the Godlike manual:


Thx again man


----------



## Teafac3

Hey so ive been trying to stabalize my 4.5ghz oc but it fails realbench. 1.25 volts seems to be the voltage that can run it for the longest if i go to 1.24 or 1.26 it fails within the hour but 1.25 can run 4 hours but fails a little after. I am trying 1.255 right now doubt it will pass tho. Any advice? Is there anything else in bios i need to change? Ive just been messing with the multiplier and voltage everything else is at default. Cpu is a 5820k btw


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teafac3*
> 
> Hey so ive been trying to stabalize my 4.5ghz oc but it fails realbench. 1.25 volts seems to be the voltage that can run it for the longest if i go to 1.24 or 1.26 it fails within the hour but 1.25 can run 4 hours but fails a little after. I am trying 1.255 right now doubt it will pass tho. Any advice? Is there anything else in bios i need to change? Ive just been messing with the multiplier and voltage everything else is at default. Cpu is a 5820k btw


Use OCCT instead: http://www.ocbase.com/index.php/download

Vcore induced instability tends to happen far less with excess Vcore, so it sounds like you need to raise VCCIN (CPU Input Voltage), try a VCCIN of 1.95V to begin with, 2.00V is the highest I would recommend without LLC. As to why I recommend OCCT, it isolates CPU, Memory and a little bit of Cache. It doesn't affect anything related to GPUs, which is something that Realbench always fails on my multi monitor setup. For GPUs you're far better off testing with Heaven or actual games.


----------



## Teafac3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Use OCCT instead: http://www.ocbase.com/index.php/download
> 
> Vcore induced instability tends to happen far less with excess Vcore, so it sounds like you need to raise VCCIN (CPU Input Voltage), try a VCCIN of 1.95V to begin with, 2.00V is the highest I would recommend without LLC. As to why I recommend OCCT, it isolates CPU, Memory and a little bit of Cache. It doesn't affect anything related to GPUs, which is something that Realbench always fails on my multi monitor setup. For GPUs you're far better off testing with Heaven or actual games.


Yeah I am running dual monitors I did turn my gpu oc off to be safe but guess I'll try occt. I did pass 8 hours of aida64 at 4.5ghz 1.25volts.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teafac3*
> 
> Yeah I am running dual monitors I did turn my gpu oc off to be safe but guess I'll try occt. I did pass 8 hours of aida64 at 4.5ghz 1.25volts.


AIDA64 is not the toughest test out there. Prime95 with AVX 2.0 (do not use it) or OCCT are the strongmen of tests. A realistic test would be h.265 encoding, but you'll need to find a video source for that yourself. I've had issues with Realbench even with no GPU OC at all, it just seems to be system dependent. Ideally you should be testing each component separately first, then all together to get that fine tuning in. Have you raised VCCIN?


----------



## Teafac3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> AIDA64 is not the toughest test out there. Prime95 with AVX 2.0 (do not use it) or OCCT are the strongmen of tests. A realistic test would be h.265 encoding, but you'll need to find a video source for that yourself. I've had issues with Realbench even with no GPU OC at all, it just seems to be system dependent. Ideally you should be testing each component separately first, then all together to get that fine tuning in. Have you raised VCCIN?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> AIDA64 is not the toughest test out there. Prime95 with AVX 2.0 (do not use it) or OCCT are the strongmen of tests. A realistic test would be h.265 encoding, but you'll need to find a video source for that yourself. I've had issues with Realbench even with no GPU OC at all, it just seems to be system dependent. Ideally you should be testing each component separately first, then all together to get that fine tuning in. Have you raised VCCIN?


I am at work right now. Gonna raise vccin and run occt as soon as i get home. How to i try the h265 thing? I do have videos that i capture of my own gameplay.


----------



## xenolith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teafac3*
> 
> I am at work right now. Gonna raise vccin and run occt as soon as i get home. How to i try the h265 thing? I do have videos that i capture of my own gameplay.


If you're looking for just benching, Realbench already has the Handbrake H264 encoder in the stress test suite.


----------



## mus1mus

Several passes of H265 4K with PMode at no less than X2 is a good test too. Never had a hiccup on 7 machines pre tested with that method as @Jpmboy suggests. It can also rival OCCT in stability.


----------



## Teafac3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Several passes of H265 4K with PMode at no less than X2 is a good test too. Never had a hiccup on 7 machines pre tested with that method as @Jpmboy suggests. It can also rival OCCT in stability.


Could u tell me how to run it?


----------



## mus1mus

http://hwbot.org/benchmark/hevc_h.265_decode/

Download.

You might need to install or update Java. Set PC to use HPET by elevated Commant Prompt.

Run CMD as Admin. Type

bcdedit /set useplatformclock true

Reboot.

Run the app.

Tick P-Mode and set to 4X or 8X if you are willing.

Set Highest Priority. Run.

Too large time difference is instability. You can confirm that thru OCCT.


----------



## Teafac3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> http://hwbot.org/benchmark/hevc_h.265_decode/
> 
> Download.
> 
> You might need to install or update Java. Set PC to use HPET by elevated Commant Prompt.
> 
> Run CMD as Admin. Type
> 
> bcdedit /set useplatformclock true
> 
> Reboot.
> 
> Run the app.
> 
> Tick P-Mode and set to 4X or 8X if you are willing.
> 
> Set Highest Priority. Run.
> 
> Too large time difference is instability. You can confirm that thru OCCT.


do u recommend x4 or x8?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teafac3*
> 
> do u recommend x4 or x8?


start with 2x, then try 4x. If you are using windows 10, 4x can be a problem.


----------



## Teafac3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> start with 2x, then try 4x. If you are using windows 10, 4x can be a problem.


K thanks. U guys are the best.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Hey guys

any update about the BW-E and maybe new board ? waiting the new Gen to drop so i change the stupid 5820k


----------



## jincuteguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hey guys
> 
> any update about the BW-E and maybe new board ? waiting the new Gen to drop so i change the stupid 5820k


June is when new X99 board comes out and new Broadwell-E cpus will be out as well.
What's wrong with 5820K?


----------



## xenolith

Computex, May 31st - June 4th

Has there been news about new board models being released? About the only reason I can think of is the type-c USB connectors being added to the rear I/O, and that can be done with a simple version update. A BIOS update is likely the only thing that will happen.


----------



## Teafac3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jincuteguy*
> 
> June is when new X99 board comes out and new Broadwell-E cpus will be out as well.
> What's wrong with 5820K?


What gonna be new with the new boards?


----------



## xenolith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teafac3*
> 
> What gonna be new with the new boards?


probably just bios updates


----------



## Teafac3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xenolith*
> 
> probably just bios updates


Lmao so my board will be new too


----------



## jincuteguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teafac3*
> 
> Lmao so my board will be new too


There will be new X99 refresh board, with better aesthetics and LED lightings







]
Upgraded onboard sounds and more M.2 slots.


----------



## Teafac3

hey can someone tell me what settings to use when stress testing with occt for an i7 5820k?


----------



## xenolith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jincuteguy*
> 
> There will be new X99 refresh board, with better aesthetics and LED lightings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]
> Upgraded onboard sounds and more M.2 slots.


In other words, boards designed for those new to the Intel enthusiast level.

A bios update should be sufficient for current X99 owners who can't resist still getting a Broadwell-E.


----------



## Teafac3

Update. Just got home from work downloaded OCCT. In cpu occt mode i set threads to 12 memory to large data and started it up with cpu at 4.5 ghz and 1.25 volts. 2 minutes into it i get this error message (see screenshot)  After recieving this message I went to stop occt and it blue screeened with a PAGE_FAULT_IN_NONPAGED_AREA bsod. I then followed someones advice on here who told me to increase vccin to 1.95 kept core at 4.5 and voltage at 1.25 ran occt again this time with memory to small data set and it blue screened withing 3 minutes and i got a whea_uncorrectable_error bsod. So I decided to set everything to deafult in bios and ran occt for 20 minutes and everything was fine see screenshot 

So where should I go from here? By the way ram is a 2133mhz not xmp or anything completely stock even my gpu overclock is off right now.

CPU i7-5820K
Mobo asus x99 sabertooth
noctua d15


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teafac3*
> 
> Update. Just got home from work downloaded OCCT. In cpu occt mode i set threads to 12 memory to large data and started it up with cpu at 4.5 ghz and 1.25 volts. 2 minutes into it i get this error message (see screenshot)  After recieving this message I went to stop occt and it blue screeened with a PAGE_FAULT_IN_NONPAGED_AREA bsod. I then followed someones advice on here who told me to increase vccin to 1.95 kept core at 4.5 and voltage at 1.25 ran occt again this time with memory to small data set and it blue screened withing 3 minutes and i got a whea_uncorrectable_error bsod. So I decided to set everything to deafult in bios and ran occt for 20 minutes and everything was fine see screenshot
> 
> So where should I go from here? By the way ram is a 2133mhz not xmp or anything completely stock even my gpu overclock is off right now.
> 
> CPU i7-5820K
> Mobo asus x99 sabertooth
> noctua d15


That's why i like occt, it find problems fast. The test i like to use is the large data set test. It provides greater test coverage than and generates less heat. I avoid the small data set test with haswell-e for the same reasons i avoid p95.

Do you have known stable settings for 4.4Ghz? Instead of jumping straight to 4.5, you could incrementally work your way up to that finding stable settings for 4.0, 4.1, 4.2, etc. Along the way you might more easily discover what special needs your particular sample has and what it'll take to get 4.5 stable.


----------



## Teafac3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> That's why i like occt, it find problems fast. The test i like to use is the large data set test. It provides greater test coverage than and generates less heat. I avoid the small data set test with haswell-e for the same reasons i avoid p95.
> 
> Do you have known stable settings for 4.4Ghz? Instead of jumping straight to 4.5, you could incrementally work your way up to that finding stable settings for 4.0, 4.1, 4.2, etc. Along the way you might more easily discover what special needs your particular sample has and what it'll take to get 4.5 stable.


Doing that now 4.4 crashed a 1.2 in 15 minutes trying 4.4 1.21 now


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> That's why i like occt, it find problems fast. The test i like to use is the large data set test. It provides greater test coverage than and generates less heat. I avoid the small data set test with haswell-e for the same reasons i avoid p95.


Yeah, we've been using it for a while now, I found 1 hour is ample to test a stable overclock, any OC that isn't stable will fail in the first 30 minutes, heck I've had it fail in the first 30 seconds..lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teafac3*
> 
> Doing that now 4.4 crashed a 1.2 in 15 minutes trying 4.4 1.21 now


I can't get my [email protected] OCCT stable at all, I've end gone up to 1.35v, I called it quits there seeing I can get [email protected] OCCT stable, guess that's me 5820k's "wall"


----------



## Teafac3

so I dont know whats going on but i tried 4.4 at 1.21 and it failed computer rebooted went back into bios and set voltage to 1.22 and tried to open up occt and I get this error  Dont know what to do I went back into bios and loaded up optimized defaults and still cant open up occt. Uninstalled and reinstalled and still nothing. help?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> Yeah, we've been using it for a while now, I found 1 hour is ample to test a stable overclock, any OC that isn't stable will fail in the first 30 minutes, heck I've had it fail in the first 30 seconds..lol
> I can't get my [email protected] OCCT stable at all, I've end gone up to 1.35v, I called it quits there seeing I can get [email protected] OCCT stable, guess that's me 5820k's "wall"


What do you have you're input voltage at?


----------



## Teafac3

Got occt back up and runnin. How to do a system restore. If i find an oc that can run 1 hour should i just let that run overnight? 8 hours to much? Also i am ussing cpucct, test type infinite, test version 64 bit, number of threads 12, test mode large data set. Are these correct for i75820k?


----------



## arh-Roland

Any risks or downsides if overclocking @ 125 BLK instead of 100 ? 125 lets me run my RAM at 3000Mhz....on 100 i cannot get passed 2800.


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teafac3*
> 
> Got occt back up and runnin. How to do a system restore. If i find an oc that can run 1 hour should i just let that run overnight? 8 hours to much? Also i am ussing cpucct, test type infinite, test version 64 bit, number of threads 12, test mode large data set. Are these correct for i75820k?


Good call restoring from backup. Yup, those are the right settings. As for how long, you'll get different answers from different people. Personally i don't like to leave it running for more than a 3 to 4 consecutive hours, but i do like to see more than 8 hours cumulative total runtime. Once it passes an hour, then i'll try 3 or 4 hours. If it manages a couple or 3 runs like that... i stick a fork in it.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arh-Roland*
> 
> Any risks or downsides if overclocking @ 125 BLK instead of 100 ? 125 lets me run my RAM at 3000Mhz....on 100 i cannot get passed 2800.


No Adaptive Vcore. Otherwise, you're good to go.


----------



## Teafac3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> Good call restoring from backup. Yup, those are the right settings. As for how long, you'll get different answers from different people. Personally i don't like to leave it running for more than a 3 to 4 consecutive hours, but i do like to see more than 8 hours cumulative total runtime. Once it passes an hour, then i'll try 3 or 4 hours. If it manages a couple or 3 runs like that... i stick a fork in it.


Okay cool. Right now i got the core at 4.5ghz and the voltage at 1.3 max core temp is 82 and average core temp is low 70s. Its been running for 42 minutes. Does it look like a keeper? Cpu package power says 169watts for max and 160w average. Hows it looking?


----------



## arh-Roland

tnx...everything on manual...settled at 4.5Ghz cpu clock, 4.5Ghz cache speed, ddr from 2400 to 3000 15-15-15-32


----------



## mus1mus

Those are nice clocks. Now verify stability with OCCT for an hour for the core and GSAT for the memory.

You can try giving the timings some massage to get the optimum timings.

You can drop CAS Latency one step and verify stability say, 14-15-15-35-CR1 add a bit of Voltage and do a GSAT. If that is stable, move on to 14-14-15-35-CR1. Don't skip as you'd like to know where and what timing keeps you from being stable. It varies from kit to kit. Maybe ypu can end up with 14-14-14-CR1 or tighter at say 1.5 Volts. Take your time.

Also try TFAW to 16 and CAS Write Latency to 9.

Have fun.

You can also do an OFFSET VCore.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> What do you have you're input voltage at?


1.900v to 1.980v, for [email protected] I use 1.940v which is OCCT stable.
They guys and I spent months here trying to get it higher, but no luck.
I'm also using a MSI x99a Gaming 7 board.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jincuteguy*
> 
> What's wrong with 5820K?


Losing the silicon lottery!









---

Oh also my experience with unstable VCCIN for OCCT: crashes within first 10 minutes if out by more than 0.05V, crashes within the hour if out by more than 0.03V.


----------



## Scrimstar

Is the Asus Sabertooth a decent board? I heard people fried their chips on it idk if its a rumor.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1561131/5960x-dead

http://hothardware.com/reviews/asus-sabertooth-x99-tuf-review?page=2

Also, are the new mobos gonna be a lot better? There isn't much of a difference between Haswell E and Broadwell E right?

22nm vs 14 nm, 4790k oc better than 6700k, so what bout these

and when is Q2 release, may/june??


----------



## jincuteguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scrimstar*
> 
> Is the Asus Sabertooth a decent board? I heard people fried their chips on it idk if its a rumor.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1561131/5960x-dead
> 
> http://hothardware.com/reviews/asus-sabertooth-x99-tuf-review?page=2
> 
> Also, are the new mobos gonna be a lot better? There isn't much of a difference between Haswell E and Broadwell E right?
> 
> 22nm vs 14 nm, 4790k oc better than 6700k, so what bout these
> 
> and when is Q2 release, may/june??


Newer is always better and more features.


----------



## Teafac3

I am liking the sabertooth so far.


----------



## Scrimstar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jincuteguy*
> 
> Newer is always better and more features.


tbh there hasnt been much improvement since 2014's releases. lower prices tho!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teafac3*
> 
> I am liking the sabertooth so far.


did you have to update bios, and where did u purchase


----------



## Qwinn

Regarding OCCT, for the record, I've managed to get 4 or 5 hours into a run only to crash, and I think it was a real, if minor instability. I won't accept less than stable as stock, so I run OCCT for 10 hours.


----------



## Blameless

Was able to bump my 5820k up to 4.3GHz (from my previous 4.25GHz 24/7 settings) about two months ago and keep it unconditionally stable.

No signs of degradation on the new sample despite racking up a few hundred hours of Prime95 28.7 and other AVX2 stress tests at this point, which is further evidence that my earlier sample was killed by excessive use of VLs and ring/SA voltage.

I'm running 1.95 vinput (needed to jack this up quite a bit to pass 448k FFTs) with medium LLC (about 1.9v full load, after droop) 1.225 vcore, 1.085 vring, +0.005 vccsa offset, and 1.06 vccio. I've also got all power phases active all the time and manually reduced the VRM switching frequency to reduce the VRM (and thus CPU) temperatures under heavy loads. OC socket is still disabled and I've backed uncore down to 3.5GHz as more than that really only helps WinRAR and starts to push CPU temps past what I find tolerable for stress testing. Memory is at the same 2667 CL12 and tight subtimings I've mentioned before. New sample seems less able to tolerate high uncore clocks, so I'm not losing much regardless.

Barring any issues, I'll probably leave this CPU here until Broadwell-E drops at which point I'll try to grab the most 'budget' oriented 8-core, along with 128GiB of decent DDR4, for my ASRock X99 OC Formula (I'm hoping they fix the firmware issues I've had with it when they release BW-E firmware), at which point I'll knock the core clock down to 4.1GHz and the memory to 2400 on this 5820k/X99 SOC setup and give it to my wife to replace her i7 970.


----------



## Teafac3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scrimstar*
> 
> tbh there hasnt been much improvement since 2014's releases. lower prices tho!
> 
> did you have to update bios, and where did u purchase


I got it at my local microcenter. The bios i updated before i even had the os installed. Something i always do.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> Barring any issues, I'll probably leave this CPU here until Broadwell-E drops at which point I'll try to grab the most *'budget'* oriented 8-core, along with *128GiB of decent DDR4*, for my ASRock X99 OC Formula (I'm hoping they fix the firmware issues I've had with it when they release BW-E firmware), at which point I'll knock the core clock down to 4.1GHz and the memory to 2400 on this 5820k/X99 SOC setup and give it to my wife to replace her i7 970.


Hehehehehe









On a more serious note, 1.25V of Cache seems to keep the chip alive, so unless you were pushing beyond 1.30V, I'd say it's the VLs fault.


----------



## arh-Roland

Why would System agent offset indicate +2.038V in CPUID HWMonitor and OCCT and aida64 and AI Suite the VCCSA/System Agent Ofsset says its 0.784 (like bios indicates too) ??


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arh-Roland*
> 
> Why would System agent offset indicate +2.038V in CPUID HWMonitor and OCCT and aida64 and AI Suite the VCCSA/System Agent Ofsset says its 0.784 (like bios indicates too) ??


I have noticed odd readings in various monitoring programs when used along side AISuite. Like a random max Cache of 2.5 or VRM temps over 80 (under water and really 40C MAX) . Use one program at a time, and if you have more than one currently running, close them all down and open only one.


----------



## arh-Roland

Understood...thank you


----------



## Teafac3

What does one do after finding a stable core? I got mine stabe at 4.4ghz 1.25v max temp 75c. Do i just set my ram to xmp profile one now? Or do i oc the cache? Unsure of what to do next. Ram is a corsair vengence lpx kit 2666mhz


----------



## arh-Roland

Go for Ram speed...after you stable that try and oc the cache.... so... CPU clock > DRAM speed > DRAM Timings > CPU Cache


----------



## jincuteguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arh-Roland*
> 
> Go for Ram speed...after you stable that try and oc the cache.... so... CPU clock > DRAM speed > DRAM Timings > CPU Cache


Is there any benefit for overclocking the Cache? If not, i would say not doing it to save your cpu from degradation


----------



## Teafac3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arh-Roland*
> 
> Go for Ram speed...after you stable that try and oc the cache.... so... CPU clock > DRAM speed > DRAM Timings > CPU Cache


Do i need to mess with the timings? I was just looking to set xmp and thats it. I know my strap is gonna change to 125, will it affect my cpu core oc? Just wanna know if its as easy as just setting it to xmp and thats it.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jincuteguy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *arh-Roland*
> 
> Go for Ram speed...after you stable that try and oc the cache.... so... CPU clock > DRAM speed > DRAM Timings > CPU Cache
> 
> 
> 
> Is there any benefit for overclocking the Cache? If not, i would say not doing it to save your cpu from degradation
Click to expand...

The benefit is little, but not non-existent. Many x99 motherboards come with an OC socket (with extra pins) that makes overclocking the cache easier, and allows you to obtain a significantly higher overclock vs a standard socket, making cache overclocking more enticing and worthwhile.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teafac3*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *arh-Roland*
> 
> Go for Ram speed...after you stable that try and oc the cache.... so... CPU clock > DRAM speed > DRAM Timings > CPU Cache
> 
> 
> 
> Do i need to mess with the timings? I was just looking to set xmp and thats it. I know my strap is gonna change to 125, will it affect my cpu core oc? Just wanna know if its as easy as just setting it to xmp and thats it.
Click to expand...

If your strap changes, you will have to redo your overclock. If you overclocked to 44x on the 100 strap, and then XMP changes it to 125 strap, your core will now be 5.5 Ghz, and more than likely wont boot. 2666 should be obtainable on the 100 strap though, so try manually setting your RAM to XMP specs but still using the 100 strap.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Losing the silicon lottery!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ---
> 
> Oh also my experience with unstable VCCIN for OCCT: crashes within first 10 minutes if out by more than 0.05V, crashes within the hour if out by more than 0.03V.


Nope, 1.34v for 4.6ghz is good enough for me


----------



## jincuteguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Nope, 1.34v for 4.6ghz is good enough for me


Isn't running vcore over 1.3v degrade the cpu?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jincuteguy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Nope, 1.34v for 4.6ghz is good enough for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't running vcore over 1.3v degrade the cpu?
Click to expand...

Nothing noticeable yet on my end 1.344 since launch pretty much. Full loop, CPU sees 70s in stress test, but high 50s for normal use.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jincuteguy*
> 
> Isn't running vcore over 1.3v degrade the cpu?


for good chip maybe, but mine stay calm and cool at 1.34v.. never break 60c in any game yet..

will change that crap once the BW-E out


----------



## jincuteguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Nothing noticeable yet on my end 1.344 since launch pretty much. Full loop, CPU sees 70s in stress test, but high 50s for normal use.


What custom loop are u running? I know you have EK Supremacy EVo cpu block, but how many and what Radiators are you using?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jincuteguy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Nothing noticeable yet on my end 1.344 since launch pretty much. Full loop, CPU sees 70s in stress test, but high 50s for normal use.
> 
> 
> 
> What custom loop are u running? I know you have EK Supremacy EVo cpu block, but how many and what Radiators are you using?
Click to expand...

480PE, 240PE, Vardars set to 1600 RPMs at H2O 32C, idle at 25, d5 running 100%, 2x 980s with uni blocks in the loop as well. Not exactly a silent setup, but not obnoxious either.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jincuteguy*
> 
> Isn't running vcore over 1.3v degrade the cpu?


If you prime with AVX. Yes. It is cery easy to degrade the chip with unneeded torture at high Voltages.

That said, degradation may be slight that you need to make bump in Voltages required to clock at certain or previously attained frequency.


----------



## Teafac3

If i wanted to set xmp which would give me the 1.25 strap could i set the core multi to 35.2 to get the 4.4ghz?


----------



## patryk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> for good chip maybe, but mine stay calm and cool at 1.34v.. never break 60c in any game yet..
> 
> will change that crap once the BW-E out


I have NZXT kraken x61 extreme 1.23v i w occt mam max 81c and OCCT I max 81c. and when I had 4.5 ghz 1,335 v OCCT temperature reached 90 c so I advise you to check whether exaggerated with the voltage on the processor (the game is not everything) and finished the cooling water is not too good

CPU: Intel Core i7 5820k @ 4.250 1.23v Adaptive + offset
MOBO: MSI x99s Gaming 7
GPU: Gigabyte HD 7970 Ghz Edition (stock)
RAM: Corsair Lpx 2800 @ 1.2v 16.18.18.37 cr2 @ 2750/1,38v 15.17.17.36 cr1
SSD: Adata sp900 256 gb M.2
HDD: Wd Red 3tb (x3)
PSU: Chieftec nitro gold 750 w
COOLER: NZXT kraken x61 extreme (noisblocker e-loop 140mm pwm)
CASE: NZXT h630
DISPLAY: LG W2353V


----------



## sinholueiro

My XMP profile set the RAM voltage at 1.409V~1.412V. It's safe? It seems a little high to me.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinholueiro*
> 
> My XMP profile set the RAM voltage at 1.409V~1.412V. It's safe? It seems a little high to me.


Hello

This is because the XMP profile is most likely for Z170. 1.40V is safe but there is no reason not to test with 1.35V if that is the XMP default.


----------



## sinholueiro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> This is because the XMP profile is most likely for Z170. 1.40V is safe but there is no reason not to test with 1.35V if that is the XMP default.


Yes, that's the default, but I don't know why my motherboard applies more voltage. I don't know if it has relation with the OC socket.


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teafac3*
> 
> If i wanted to set xmp which would give me the 1.25 strap could i set the core multi to 35.2 to get the 4.4ghz?


Multipliers are whole numbers only on this platform.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teafac3*
> 
> If i wanted to set xmp which would give me the 1.25 strap could i set the core multi to 35.2 to get the 4.4ghz?


Multi x35, strap 1.25 & BCLK 125.8, then yes. You should fill in the rigbuilder & make it show up in your signature.


----------



## Teafac3

Hey guy just rann occt for 8 hours no errors. http://postimg.org/image/76ry413yf/ Core at 4.4ghz voltage at 1.27 here is a screenshot of hwinfo64. How does everything look? is it safe to assume i am stable? http://postimg.org/image/iuvbow70d/

i7-58020k with a noctua d15
asus x99 sabertooth


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teafac3*
> 
> Hey guy just rann occt for 8 hours no errors. http://postimg.org/image/76ry413yf/ Core at 4.4ghz voltage at 1.27 here is a screenshot of hwinfo64. How does everything look? is it safe to assume i am stable? http://postimg.org/image/iuvbow70d/
> 
> i7-58020k with a noctua d15
> asus x99 sabertooth


Depends. If you intend to run OCCT daily then maybe.









Can't see no part of the SS. Me say.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teafac3*
> 
> Hey guy just rann occt for 8 hours no errors. http://postimg.org/image/76ry413yf/ Core at 4.4ghz voltage at 1.27 here is a screenshot of hwinfo64. How does everything look? is it safe to assume *i am stable*? http://postimg.org/image/iuvbow70d/
> 
> i7-58020k with a noctua d15
> asus x99 sabertooth


it's safe to assume *the CPU* etc is stable (to occt at least).


----------



## Silent Scone

A lot of fixation on OCT recently. Remember to use the machine for the intention it was purchased for.


----------



## leonman44

Does anyone know why HPET was enabled on such a platform? i thought hpet was in older systems! After my amd fx6300 it still hunts me down and lagging my games!

Now i disabled it with the traditional way : bcdedit /deletevalue useplatformclock



Ins't it still a bit high?


----------



## Cyb3r

leonman hpet is usually more stable so i don't know why you got so much fluctuations

edit : leonman test with latencymon and see if that is still giving you high dpc dpclatency tester is quitte off with newer drivers / os lately


----------



## leonman44

It doesn't feel good to me....


----------



## Penryn

Hey all,

new to this Haswell-E deal. I got a decent OC on my 5820K of 4.4Ghz @ 1.32v with ram at 2666. From what I read this seems to be middling. Any advice?

Also, when I set XMP to get my RAM to 3000mhz it sets bclk to 125 obviously however this doesnt carry over into windows from the bios for anything except the RAM. CPU-z showed my RAM at 3000 mhz but my bclk was still showing as 100mhz in CPU-z and OCCT.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leonman44*
> 
> Does anyone know why HPET was enabled on such a platform? i thought hpet was in older systems! After my amd fx6300 it still hunts me down and lagging my games!
> 
> Now i disabled it with the traditional way : bcdedit /deletevalue useplatformclock
> 
> 
> 
> Ins't it still a bit high?


[age fault is high. Use this command:

_bcdedit /set useplatform clock no_

unplug any usb drives, and do not enable any system monitoring software, then test with Latmon again.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Penryn*
> 
> Hey all,
> 
> new to this Haswell-E deal. I got a decent OC on my 5820K of 4.4Ghz @ 1.32v with ram at 2666. From what I read this seems to be middling. Any advice?
> 
> Also, when I set XMP to get my RAM to 3000mhz it sets bclk to 125 obviously however this doesnt carry over into windows from the bios for anything except the RAM. *CPU-z showed my RAM at 3000 mhz but my bclk was still showing as 100mhz in CPU-z and OCCT.*


That's pretty odd. set strap to 125 and bclk to auto (or 125). it will carry forward to OS handoff. If that is a 3000 kit, I'd try to run it at 3200 on strap 100 with +1 on each primary and 1.4V vdimm. 3200 on 100 is the strongest memory ratio (divider) on x99 atm (and since launch).


----------



## Penryn

Quote:
Originally Posted by *Jpmboy* 


> That's pretty odd. set strap to 125 and bclk to auto (or 125). it will carry forward to OS handoff. If that is a 3000 kit, I'd try to run it at 3200 on strap 100 with +1 on each primary and 1.4V vdimm. 3200 on 100 is the strongest memory ratio (divider) on x99 atm (and since launch).


Thanks, I will give this a try when I get home today.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Penryn*
> 
> Hey all,
> 
> new to this Haswell-E deal. I got a decent OC on my 5820K of 4.4Ghz @ 1.32v with ram at 2666. From what I read this seems to be middling. Any advice?
> 
> Also, when I set XMP to get my RAM to 3000mhz it sets bclk to 125 obviously however this doesnt carry over into windows from the bios for anything except the RAM. CPU-z showed my RAM at 3000 mhz but my bclk was still showing as 100mhz in CPU-z and OCCT.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> If that is a 3000 kit, I'd try to run it at 3200 on strap 100 with +1 on each primary and 1.4V vdimm. 3200 on 100 is the strongest memory ratio (divider) on x99 atm (and since launch).


Hey Penryn,

JPM's suggestion here is rock solid. 3200 on 100 strap is even pretty easy to reach on my lowly 2400 kit. Sticking to that 100 strap lets you run adaptive voltage, where the 125 requires offset or manual vcore. 4400 is not even divisible by 125, so you would end up needing to adjust your core overclock as well, because you can only use whole numbers for multipliers.


----------



## Penryn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Hey Penryn,
> 
> JPM's suggestion here is rock solid. 3200 on 100 strap is even pretty easy to reach on my lowly 2400 kit. Sticking to that 100 strap lets you run adaptive voltage, where the 125 requires offset or manual vcore. 4400 is not even divisible by 125, so you would end up needing to adjust your core overclock as well, because you can only use whole numbers for multipliers.


Yea I think I had it set to like 36 when it went up to 125. I think the main problem I am having is that I am used to OCing on an ASUS board and this MSI board is just tripping me up with how things are named. I will post results when I can. I would like to get 4.5 or 4.6ghz if possible as well but I havent been brave enough to go higher than 1.32v lol. I think I can get 4.6 at 1.35 or so as my temps now are still in the 60s with 1.32v. We will see tonight 

EDIT: WHEN ARE WE PLAYING DIABLO!!!


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Penryn*
> 
> WHEN ARE WE PLAYING DIABLO!!!


Yeah, I needed 12 threads at 4.5 for Diablo3 as well, oh and a pair of 980s.

Because when one has cannons, one should use them to kill sparrows.









Edit:fixed bad quote format


----------



## Penryn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Yeah, I needed 12 threads at 4.5 for Diablo3 as well, oh and a pair of 980s.
> 
> Because when one has cannons, one should use them to kill sparrows.


Yea I'm ordering a 980 Ti today to finish my upgrades.


----------



## leonman44

That command didn't worked :






Do i need to format again my os?


----------



## Kimir

No format will fix that. Try a different version of the lan driver (not necessarily newer). Last time I had an issue like that was a intel lan driver.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> No format will fix that. Try a different version of the lan driver (not necessarily newer). Last time I had an issue like that was a intel lan driver.


Or a tonne of other drivers we shove on our rigs. Unless the user suffers from audio crackling, stutter or anything terrible like that, DPC latency shouldn't really be a huge worry. I think normal users read too much into it; of course if you're mixing professional real time sound then that would be something to look into.


----------



## leonman44

I am not having problems with audio , but i had some really bad delay in games like pressing tab to see my score was freezing 1 sec and then open. After disabling Hpet is snappy again , i just checked the latency to be sure but i saw that things wasn't as expected. I dont know what windows 10 drivers could install with automatic update but i installed only the drivers from asus. (Also sometimes games stutter a bit without any fps drops)


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leonman44*
> 
> That command didn't worked :
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do i need to format again my os?


"useplatformclock" is one _word_ in the command - not 2.









game stutter? open windows advanced power and select High Performance. Make sure you have c-states disabled in bios. If that does not work, need more info - fill out rig builder and add it to your sig block.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Or a tonne of other drivers we shove on our rigs. Unless the user suffers from audio crackling, stutter or anything terrible like that, DPC latency shouldn't really be a huge worry. I think normal users read too much into it; of course if you're mixing professional real time sound then that would be something to look into.


any "lossless" audio or video. and I wouldn't be listening to "pure Direct" audio from a PC anyway.


----------



## Penryn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> [age fault is high. Use this command:
> 
> _bcdedit /set useplatform clock no_
> 
> unplug any usb drives, and do not enable any system monitoring software, then test with Latmon again.
> That's pretty odd. set strap to 125 and bclk to auto (or 125). it will carry forward to OS handoff. If that is a 3000 kit, I'd try to run it at 3200 on strap 100 with +1 on each primary and 1.4V vdimm. 3200 on 100 is the strongest memory ratio (divider) on x99 atm (and since launch).


Trying this now. Wish me luck lol.


----------



## ssateneth

I noticed something today with concerns to the on-chip power estimation. It would seem that different BCLK speeds affect the CPU Package Power and Total DRAM Power sensors in a linear fashion. I started working with the 167MHz BCLK strap to try to figure out my issues with 3000MHz RAM on this new SL binned 5960x and saw unreal power estimations, about 80+ watts on the DRAM and 400+ watts on the CPU package when doing memtest, a number I usually don't see unless I was doing some AVX2 or FMA stressing. I know I usually got 45-48 max when doing memtest at the same speeds with BCLK at 100, and 56-60 at 125 BCLK.

So if you have your SVID still enabled and find the CPU and DRAM power estimations useful and your monitoring program allows, I suggest dividing the reported power numbers by your (BCLK/100) to get a more accurate number.


----------



## Desolutional

I guess that means the FIVR calculation section is also OCed with BCLK strap. I run 100 so I haven't noticed it yet. Do you think increasing BCLK itself will also cause inaccurate readings?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Penryn*
> 
> Trying this now. Wish me luck lol.


AND.... what happened?


----------



## leonman44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> "useplatformclock" is one _word_ in the command - not 2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> game stutter? open windows advanced power and select High Performance. Make sure you have c-states disabled in bios. If that does not work, need more info - fill out rig builder and add it to your sig block.
> any "lossless" audio or video. and I wouldn't be listening to "pure Direct" audio from a PC anyway.


Ok , removing all power saving settings in bios and windows is the first thing i do when i buy a pc! Simply i hate power saving , i want the maximum performance! I wrote this time the command correctly and rebooted system but i don't see any difference :












As for gaming stuttering i usually just get a small one or two when i look around in games but without any fps drops(i am playing with vsync but tried also adaptive) , it might be normal and just i am getting grumpy about this.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leonman44*
> 
> Ok , removing all power saving settings in bios and windows is the first thing i do when i buy a pc! Simply i hate power saving , i want the maximum performance! I wrote this time the command correctly and rebooted system but i don't see any difference :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for gaming stuttering i usually just get a small one or two when i look around in games but without any fps drops(i am playing with vsync but tried also adaptive) , it might be normal and just i am getting grumpy about this.


dpc and interrupts are "acceptable". That page-fault is off the charts. Again - can;t help more than that without a complete list of the rig's kit.
FILL OUT RIG BUILDER.


----------



## Penryn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> AND.... what happened?


Ram successfully at 3200mhz. I didn't have to increase my timings.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Penryn*
> 
> Ram successfully at 3200mhz. I didn't have to increase my timings.


cool!


----------



## Penryn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> cool!


I did try and see if I could get a better overclock on my CPU but it seems like 4.4ghz is my limit. I tried 4.5 and upped voltage to 1.35v and couldn't maintain OCCT for more than a few minutes where as my 4.4 at 1.32v was fine for 4 hours.

I also tried upping VCCIN to 1.95 and still BSOD with CLOCK_WATCHDOG_TIMEOUT. I would go higher on the voltage but a .03 jump for 100mhz didn't seem worth it and who knows how high I'd have to go for stability.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Penryn*
> 
> I also tried upping VCCIN to 1.95 and still BSOD with CLOCK_WATCHDOG_TIMEOUT.


That more often than not can be fixed with VCCIN. It can be low VCORE too, so if you have given VCCIN a good kick, then you might try VCore.

44x is still a good margin over stock. It might not be as good as some of these gems we have seem pop up, but I wouldn't say that it is worth the hassle of binning chips to find one.

You have some snappy RAM though! over 2400, that should make a good difference. Have you bothered with cache yet?


----------



## Penryn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> That more often than not can be fixed with VCCIN. It can be low VCORE too, so if you have given VCCIN a good kick, then you might try VCore.
> 
> 44x is still a good margin over stock. It might not be as good as some of these gems we have seem pop up, but I wouldn't say that it is worth the hassle of binning chips to find one.
> 
> You have some snappy RAM though! over 2400, that should make a good difference. Have you bothered with cache yet?


I might try and play with my clocks later on to see what I can get by bumping voltage as my temps are still in the 60s when I run OCCT. Ideally I would like to hit 4.6 as long as I can maintain low 70s at most on stress test temps since gaming I probably won't get anywhere near that. I think I'll bump VCCIN to 1.975 and VCORE to 1.375 tonight and see what happens.

I haven't messed with cache yet as I read that it doesn't really provide any real difference in performance. Should I start on that? Is it worth it?


----------



## Desolutional

Remember the Vcore-Freq curve... 4.5GHz is the voltage wall for most; I am sticking to 4.3GHz at 1.24V as that's the most efficient for me before voltage needs steep bumps.



(Not to Scale)


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Penryn*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> That more often than not can be fixed with VCCIN. It can be low VCORE too, so if you have given VCCIN a good kick, then you might try VCore.
> 
> 44x is still a good margin over stock. It might not be as good as some of these gems we have seem pop up, but I wouldn't say that it is worth the hassle of binning chips to find one.
> 
> You have some snappy RAM though! over 2400, that should make a good difference. Have you bothered with cache yet?
> 
> 
> 
> I might try and play with my clocks later on to see what I can get by bumping voltage as my temps are still in the 60s when I run OCCT. Ideally I would like to hit 4.6 as long as I can maintain low 70s at most on stress test temps since gaming I probably won't get anywhere near that. I think I'll bump VCCIN to 1.975 and VCORE to 1.375 tonight and see what happens.
> 
> I haven't messed with cache yet as I read that it doesn't really provide any real difference in performance. Should I start on that? Is it worth it?
Click to expand...

For the most part no, I have tried benchmarking it in a couple titles, but at 4k I am gpu bound with only a pair of 980s. Fallout 4 was the only example that overclocking RAM and cache really made a non-insignificant impact on FPS, and really only on minimum FPS in outdoor cityscapes where the shadows get silly complex. Cache overclocking is also much more finicky, and might start to create instability with RAM and Core overclocks as well. The juice may not be worth the squeeze for a gaming rig.


----------



## Penryn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Remember the Vcore-Freq curve... 4.5GHz is the voltage wall for most; I am sticking to 4.3GHz at 1.24V as that's the most efficient for me before voltage needs steep bumps.
> 
> 
> 
> (Not to Scale)


Wow such an accurate graph. I will have to use this when I get back to showing my friends how to OC their CPUs.









On another note though, I guess I just miss my 2600k 4.8ghz at 1.3v


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Penryn*
> 
> On another note though, I guess I just miss my 2600k 4.8ghz at 1.3v


I know those feels! I have a 5.0 Ivy i5 and my 7970s both did 1200/1500 with ease...these 980s (locked at 1.212) and this 5820k (45x @1.344) o' mine are way more expensive, and way less fun to push


----------



## Penryn

Random thought, I usually use offset for voltage since I leave my system on 24/7. Could this affect my overclock? It didn't seem to with my 2600K but ob-v this is a different platform...


----------



## Kimir




----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Penryn*
> 
> Random thought, I usually use offset for voltage since I leave my system on 24/7. Could this affect my overclock? It didn't seem to with my 2600K but ob-v this is a different platform...


Not to any significant degree, you are not magically going to gain an extra multiplier moving from offset to manual, probably wont be able to lower VCore either. Cache overclocking however benefits more from the manual voltages if you decide to do that at some point. If you are on the 100 strap, adaptive mode would be the way to go to gain all the power saving advantages at idle, but offset still works just fine and gives a lower than manual idle.


----------



## zerophase

Well, my cpu finally died. Hopefully, I get one without a defective IMC from the rma.


----------



## ssateneth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> I guess that means the FIVR calculation section is also OCed with BCLK strap. I run 100 so I haven't noticed it yet. Do you think increasing BCLK itself will also cause inaccurate readings?


No less accurate than it already is. Does not include power losses in input voltage FETs. But the numbers more or less agree with my kill-a-watt


----------



## Teafac3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Hey Penryn,
> 
> JPM's suggestion here is rock solid. 3200 on 100 strap is even pretty easy to reach on my lowly 2400 kit. Sticking to that 100 strap lets you run adaptive voltage, where the 125 requires offset or manual vcore. 4400 is not even divisible by 125, so you would end up needing to adjust your core overclock as well, because you can only use whole numbers for multipliers.


Can i get 3200 the same way with my kit? Corsair 2666 4x4 kit


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teafac3*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Hey Penryn,
> 
> JPM's suggestion here is rock solid. 3200 on 100 strap is even pretty easy to reach on my lowly 2400 kit. Sticking to that 100 strap lets you run adaptive voltage, where the 125 requires offset or manual vcore. 4400 is not even divisible by 125, so you would end up needing to adjust your core overclock as well, because you can only use whole numbers for multipliers.
> 
> 
> 
> Can i get 3200 the same way with my kit? Corsair 2666 4x4 kit
Click to expand...

It is a good possibility. Again, it was possible on my kit, which is 4x4 Adata Hynix ICs with a XMP of 2400 16-16-16 36 2T 1.2, pretty lowly kit from DDR4 launch. It does 3200 16-17-17 35 1T 1.35, and only needed final SA of .890. There are many factors at play, like IC quality, IMC quality, OC socket auto rules (dont ask about these, nobody seems willing to write a guide or give hints), and cache overclock. JPM was the one that suggested I stop trying to mess with 2600 (I was pissed I couldn't go up even one bin), and try 3200...and he was right. 3200 is strong, as is 2666, and 2400(technically an overclock)

RAM overclocking is the most interesting part of the Haswell-E platform in my eyes. It can be a bit of a juggling act to get Core, Cache, and RAM all overclocked to their fullest, but the platform rewards the effort rather well.


----------



## Teafac3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> It is a good possibility. Again, it was possible on my kit, which is 4x4 Adata Hynix ICs with a XMP of 2400 16-16-16 36 2T 1.2, pretty lowly kit from DDR4 launch. It does 3200 16-17-17 35 1T 1.35, and only needed final SA of .890. There are many factors at play, like IC quality, IMC quality, OC socket auto rules (dont ask about these, nobody seems willing to write a guide or give hints), and cache overclock. JPM was the one that suggested I stop trying to mess with 2600 (I was pissed I couldn't go up even one bin), and try 3200...and he was right. 3200 is strong, as is 2666, and 2400(technically an overclock)
> 
> RAM overclocking is the most interesting part of the Haswell-E platform in my eyes. It can be a bit of a juggling act to get Core, Cache, and RAM all overclocked to their fullest, but the platform rewards the effort rather well.


What do you recommend i set my timmings to? At a default of 2133mhz my ram is at 15 15 15 36 278t 2t
The 2666mhz xmp profile sets it to 15 17 17 35 don't know the next two and voltage at 1.2. What should 3200 be? Also can someone tell me what cpu package and ppo is in hwinfo64? While running occt my core max temp is always around 72c average at 1.27v but my cpu package and ppo are at 78c average. What temp should i pay attention to?


----------



## inedenimadam

try 16-18-18-45-2t 1.4 and pull down from there.

edit: package temps I believe come from the substrate under the cores, its usually a few C higher than core. Core temp is what you want to monitor. no idea about ppo.


----------



## Teafac3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> try 16-18-18-45-2t 1.4 and pull down from there.
> 
> edit: package temps I believe come from the substrate under the cores, its usually a few C higher than core. Core temp is what you want to monitor. no idea about ppo.


k thanks bro


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Penryn*
> 
> I did try and see if I could get a better overclock on my CPU but it seems like 4.4ghz is my limit. I tried 4.5 and upped voltage to 1.35v and couldn't maintain OCCT for more than a few minutes where as my 4.4 at 1.32v was fine for 4 hours.
> 
> I also tried upping VCCIN to 1.95 and still BSOD with CLOCK_WATCHDOG_TIMEOUT. I would go higher on the voltage but a .03 jump for 100mhz didn't seem worth it and who knows how high I'd have to go for stability.


I'm not familiar with the LLC control on that MB, but if it's reasonable (like you can see ~ 50mV droop), boost VCCIN to 1.96 or 1.97 for 4.5. Some chips/mb combos just like high input. Wortha shot for 4.5 at least.


----------



## Penryn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I'm not familiar with the LLC control on that MB, but if it's reasonable (like you can see ~ 50mV droop), boost VCCIN to 1.96 or 1.97 for 4.5. Some chips/mb combos just like high input. Wortha shot for 4.5 at least.


MSI has weird vdroops options...


----------



## Teafac3

so both hwinfo64 and cpuid hwmonitor are saying my cpu package power is around 74 watts at 100 percent load when usually its around 140-150watts. Is this bad? doesnt seem right.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teafac3*
> 
> so both hwinfo64 and cpuid hwmonitor are saying my cpu package power is around 74 watts at 100 percent load when usually its around 140-150watts. Is this bad? doesnt seem right.


Are you sure the BIOS hasn't been reset to stock?


----------



## Teafac3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Are you sure the BIOS hasn't been reset to stock?


Yeah my core frequency and voltage are still overclocked. Could just be a wrong reading?


----------



## hotrod717

New mobo and new chip. Taking this one slow. Champ w/F3 bios and 5960x - L527B829. Newest 5960x Malaysian batch that I've seen. . .980v stock vid under load. So far, 4.4 @ 1.145v core/ 1.84 vrin-input. I had a launch chip that was very nice on conventional cooling and slightly above average for extreme. Newer chips seem to be doing a bit better and thought what the hay, I'll take another stab at it.


----------



## Teafac3

I tried loading bios to default but hwinfo is still giving me low cpu package readings. Ran benchmarks and the scores havent changed its just my cpu power in watts is reading like way low. Hope this is not an issue. Also just noticed dram power is low used to get up to 13watts now am getting like .5watts. I hope these are just inacurate readings.


----------



## Teafac3

Figured out what the isssue is. I only get exremely low cpu package power readings when i set vccin aka cpu input voltage to 1.95 lv if i leave it at default my wattage readings jump back up to 140-160w range as apposed to the low 20-70w range increasing my vccin to 1.95 was showing. This is while running occt btw. So does this mean my mobo is not happy with me increasing vccin?


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teafac3*
> 
> Figured out what the isssue is. I only get exremely low cpu package power readings when i set vccin aka cpu input voltage to 1.95 lv if i leave it at default my wattage readings jump back up to 140-160w range as apposed to the low 20-70w range increasing my vccin to 1.95 was showing. This is while running occt btw. So does this mean my mobo is not happy with me increasing vccin?


Do not pay much attention to monitoring software wattage reading.


----------



## Teafac3

So should i set my vccin back to 1.95? It had me stable at 4.5 at 1.27vcore. That wattage reading is worrying me since it only reads low when i change vccin.


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teafac3*
> 
> So should i set my vccin back to 1.95? It had me stable at 4.5 at 1.27vcore. That wattage reading is worrying me since it only reads low when i change vccin.


Is it obviously a bogus reading? So long as the system wasn't grossly under performing in a way you'd expect with such less power usage, I wouldn't let bogus readings bother me.

I disable CPU SVID support on mine, i think that's recommended when your running an overclock. Disabling that completely interferes with power monitoring thru hwinfo and aida and the like. The numbers are absurdly low like 0.6 watts at idle and 2 watts under full aida stress load. I have a kill-a-watt to let me keep an eye on total system usage.


----------



## ssateneth

Your super low power readings is to do with CPU SVID. If you disable it, it returns low values, which are wrong. If you leave it on Auto, it will sometimes disable SVID depending on certain conditions. You can only force the power readings to be useful by forcing enable on SVID. Be aware though that power figures will be skewed depending on how far off your BCLK is from 100MHz. For example, if your BCLK is 125MHz, power figures will be estimated 25% higher than normal. If 150MHz, 50% higher, etc. This was something I discovered a day ago when using 166MHz BCLK.

I've never had a scenario where SVID enable messed with an overclock. Have yet to see someone say something like "I'm only 4.5ghz stable with SVID enabled, but 4.7GHz stable with SVID disabled"


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssateneth*
> 
> Your super low power readings is to do with CPU SVID. If you disable it, it returns low values, which are wrong. If you leave it on Auto, it will sometimes disable SVID depending on certain conditions. You can only force the power readings to be useful by forcing enable on SVID. Be aware though that power figures will be skewed depending on how far off your BCLK is from 100MHz. For example, if your BCLK is 125MHz, power figures will be estimated 25% higher than normal. If 150MHz, 50% higher, etc. This was something I discovered a day ago when using 166MHz BCLK.
> 
> I've never had a scenario where SVID enable messed with an overclock. Have yet to see someone say something like "I'm only 4.5ghz stable with SVID enabled, but 4.7GHz stable with SVID disabled"


Just enabled it for both the cpu and dram to see if I get accurate readings with aida. CPU seems pretty right. 25w idle, 150w load. I don't know what to expect for DRAM pwr usage, i see values ranging from about 1w to 18w.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssateneth*
> 
> *I've never had a scenario where SVID enable messed with an overclock*. Have yet to see someone say something like "I'm only 4.5ghz stable with SVID enabled, but 4.7GHz stable with SVID disabled"


That's been my experience too. The FIVR is an absolute beast on this platform, the only thing you'll need to do at higher OCs is set it to High Performance mode. Snake oil in my honest opinion, but if you're benching for LN2 records then I guess having external voltage control is handy.

Gets 30W CPU on idle and 16W DRAM idle. As much as they say DDR4 was supposed to have a much lower power consumption that ain't true when you've got denser ICs: http://www.tomshardware.co.uk/intel-core-i7-5960x-haswell-e-cpu,review-33029-13.html


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> Is it obviously a bogus reading? So long as the system wasn't grossly under performing in a way you'd expect with such less power usage, I wouldn't let bogus readings bother me.
> 
> I disable CPU SVID support on mine, i think that's recommended when your running an overclock. Disabling that completely interferes with power monitoring thru hwinfo and aida and the like. The numbers are absurdly low like 0.6 watts at idle and 2 watts under full aida stress load. I have a kill-a-watt to let me keep an eye on total system usage.


Disabling SVID is recommended for overclocking on Skylake, not Haswell.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> Disabling SVID is recommended for overclocking on Skylake, not Haswell.


ASUS mobo BIOS description states that it is recommended on Haswell-E X99 boards too. Adaptive voltage is lost when disabling SVID on Skylake.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> Disabling SVID is recommended for overclocking on Skylake, not Haswell.


other way 'round bro. disable cpu svid with HW-E.


----------



## leonman44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> dpc and interrupts are "acceptable". That page-fault is off the charts. Again - can;t help more than that without a complete list of the rig's kit.
> FILL OUT RIG BUILDER.


Ok just did a quick fill up of my rig , i posted also my firestrike score with a screenshot. Do you need any other details?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leonman44*
> 
> Ok just did a quick fill up of my rig , i posted also my firestrike score with a screenshot. Do you need any other details?


Sorry.... wut?


----------



## Teafac3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teafac3*
> 
> I disabled svid support for both cpu and dram. Previously could not get 4.5 stable with just increasing vcore alone might have been possible to do so by bringing it above 1.3v but i wasnt comfortable with those temps so i took someone suggestion and raise the cpu input voltage to 1.95 and set my vcore to 1.28v and 4.5 seems to be stable thus far with a 2 hour run of occt. max core temp wat 79c average core max was 71c and cpu package max was 86c average was 76c. How do you guys think that looks? Next is gonna be overclocking ram but i am gonna wait till tomorow as for tonight i wanna let occt run for 8 hours just to be sure on this oc. Thanks guys!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> Is it obviously a bogus reading? So long as the system wasn't grossly under performing in a way you'd expect with such less power usage, I wouldn't let bogus readings bother me.
> 
> I disable CPU SVID support on mine, i think that's recommended when your running an overclock. Disabling that completely interferes with power monitoring thru hwinfo and aida and the like. The numbers are absurdly low like 0.6 watts at idle and 2 watts under full aida stress load. I have a kill-a-watt to let me keep an eye on total system usage.


I disabled svid support for both cpu and dram. Previously could not get 4.5 stable with just increasing vcore alone might have been possible to do so by bringing it above 1.3v but i wasnt comfortable with those temps so i took someone suggestion and raise the cpu input voltage to 1.95 and set my vcore to 1.28v and 4.5 seems to be stable thus far with a 2 hour run of occt. max core temp wat 79c average core max was 71c and cpu package max was 86c average was 76c. How do you guys think that looks? Next is gonna be overclocking ram but i am gonna wait till tomorow as for tonight i wanna let occt run for 8 hours just to be sure on this oc. Thanks guys!


----------



## leonman44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Sorry.... wut?


You told me to complete the list of my rig... Did i do something wrong?


----------



## ht_addict

Could some one point out the settings in the Bios to play with when overcooking. Went to take my I7-5930k to the max.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leonman44*
> 
> You told me to complete the list of my rig... Did i do something wrong?


It didn't show up in the Sig portion of your post for some reason, but it did show up in your profile.


----------



## leonman44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> It didn't show up in the Sig portion of your post for some reason, but it did show up in your profile.


Might be a glitch, do i have to delete and remake it again?


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leonman44*
> 
> Might be a glitch, do i have to delete and remake it again?


Did you follow these instructions? If so, then I don't know.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1258253/how-to-put-your-rig-in-your-sig


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leonman44*
> 
> You told me to complete the list of my rig... Did i do something wrong?


lol - no, I just had mo idea what you meant. Yeah, as gnarley said, add the rig to your signature block so we can see what you are working with. Otherwise... well, you wouldn;t want any pointers from anyone that didn't.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leonman44*
> 
> Might be a glitch, do i have to delete and remake it again?


Need to add it to your sig.
So edit sig and Show off stuff in signature on the bottom.


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> other way 'round bro. disable cpu svid with HW-E.


I haven't tried or seen that for any x99 mobos I've had. Non-Asus. Only seen it recommended for z170 OCF, Skylake. Maybe i need to clean my beer goggles.
I don't use adaptive, so maybe my comment is out of context. I try to spend most of my screen time above 5ghz.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> I haven't tried or seen that for any x99 mobos I've had. Non-Asus. Only seen it recommended for z170 OCF, Skylake. Maybe i need to clean my beer goggles.
> I don't use adaptive, so maybe my comment is out of context. I try to spend most of my screen time above 5ghz.


lol - time above 5GHz, is like time behind the bars (a biker knows what I mean). An EE like Praz would explain it for both of us. I've had it disabled whether using manual or adaptive (x99) for clocks from 4.0-5.0.


----------



## Teafac3

Was wondering if you guys would be kind enough to take a look at my voltages and temps for my 4.5ghz at 1.28v overclock. This is a screenshot of my readings 3 hours of playing dying light. some of the voltages seem kinda high. Just let me know if everything is okay and checks out. Thanks!


----------



## davepk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teafac3*
> 
> Was wondering if you guys would be kind enough to take a look at my voltages and temps for my 4.5ghz at 1.28v overclock. This is a screenshot of my readings 3 hours of playing dying light. some of the voltages seem kinda high. Just let me know if everything is okay and checks out. Thanks!


Your Vdimm readings seem a bit low. If you bumped them up a bit you should be able to hit the rated 2666 speed.


----------



## Teafac3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davepk*
> 
> Your Vdimm readings seem a bit low. If you bumped them up a bit you should be able to hit the rated 2666 speed.


my ram is rated for 2666mhz and i think those are just the default voltages that its reading i dont wanna oc ram until i know my core full stable. Do voltages 6, 7, 8, 9 and pch seem fine they look kinda high compared to most others?


----------



## hotrod717

Lol. I'm always open to something new, haven't seen it in regard to Haswell-E. Hasn't held me back from what i can tell. Who knows. I'll give it a shot if the option is available.


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> New mobo and new chip. Taking this one slow. Champ w/F3 bios and 5960x - L527B829. Newest 5960x Malaysian batch that I've seen. . .980v stock vid under load. So far, 4.4 @ 1.145v core/ 1.84 vrin-input. I had a launch chip that was very nice on conventional cooling and slightly above average for extreme. Newer chips seem to be doing a bit better and thought what the hay, I'll take another stab at it.












Can say yer out and then .............. BAM yer right back in!









My current 60 will run 4.5 at 1.15 with 1.83 and 42 cache at 1.15. I guess that's "OK".

SS


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> lol - time above 5GHz, is like time behind the bars (a biker knows what I mean). An EE like Praz would explain it for both of us. I've had it disabled whether using manual or adaptive (x99) for clocks from 4.0-5.0.


Hey, you have NO proof I've been behind bars ...... well, iron ones.









SS


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssiperko*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can say yer out and then .............. BAM yer right back in!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My current 60 will run 4.5 at 1.15 with 1.83 and 42 cache at 1.15. I guess that's "OK".
> 
> SS


Lol, I know. I needed a short break.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssiperko*
> 
> Hey, you have NO proof I've been behind bars ...... well, iron ones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SS


Iron bars


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Iron bars


Meh



THAT is iron.









180hp 140ft lbs and 465lbs that goes around corners as well as straight.









SS


----------



## hotrod717

I like bikes, but this is what gets a stir going.









Preliminary testing. Champ is tricky with uncore, but hoping for some more goodness,


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> I like bikes, but this is what gets a stir going.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Preliminary testing. Champ is tricky with uncore, but hoping for some more goodness,


Yeah a little trick at first but im sure you'll get the hang of it.
Nice chip.


----------



## zerophase

Hey, considering my I just lost my 5930k. If the rma doesn’t come in soon, I might pick up a 5960x. Which batch numbers should I be looking for?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerophase*
> 
> Hey, considering my I just lost my 5930k. If the rma doesn't come in soon, I might pick up a 5960x. Which batch numbers should I be looking for?


Theres a list on the first post you can check out. J513 looks too be a good batch for 5960x.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssiperko*
> 
> Meh
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THAT is iron.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 180hp 140ft lbs and 465lbs that goes around corners as well as straight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SS


nice ride.








yep...









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## patryk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I know those feels! I have a 5.0 Ivy i5 and my 7970s both did 1200/1500 with ease...these 980s (locked at 1.212) and this 5820k (45x @1.344) o' mine are way more expensive, and way less fun to push


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I know those feels! I have a 5.0 Ivy i5 and my 7970s both did 1200/1500 with ease...these 980s (locked at 1.212) and this 5820k (45x @1.344) o' mine are way more expensive, and way less fun to push


i have 7970 ghz edition TO 1100/1500 and I can only pick up on 1120









CPU: Intel Core i7 5820k @ 4.250 1.23v Adaptive + offset
MOBO: MSI x99s Gaming 7
GPU: Gigabyte HD 7970 Ghz Edition (stock)
RAM: Corsair Lpx 2800 @ 1.2v 16.18.18.37 cr2 @ 2750/1,38v 15.17.17.36 cr1
SSD: Adata sp900 256 gb M.2
HDD: Wd Red 3tb (x3)
PSU: Chieftec nitro gold 750 w
COOLER: NZXT kraken x61 extreme (noisblocker e-loop 140mm pwm)
CASE: NZXT h630
DISPLAY: LG W2353V


----------



## leonman44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> lol - no, I just had mo idea what you meant. Yeah, as gnarley said, add the rig to your signature block so we can see what you are working with. Otherwise... well, you wouldn;t want any pointers from anyone that didn't.


Ok i think that i did it , it shows up now. I keep taking some small stuttering without any fps drops in games , its like when i look around a small (klack) occurs ,something like a a frame loss. I tried the following: increasing cache speed to 3.8ghz , downclocking again my ram to 2400mhz , disabling hyper threading , (i had the same problem also with my previous bios now i have the latests) , moving some games in my ssd , using adaptive instead vsync and disabling hpet (high precision event timer) helped me a lot in stability and fps. Any idea what would causing this? it is happening in every game more or less!


----------



## Teafac3

Just enabled xmp profile 1 for my ram and noticed my system agent voltage went from the default max of 0.824v to a max of 1.28v. Is this normal seems kinda high.


----------



## inedenimadam

That's way too high.


----------



## Teafac3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> That's way too high.


Figured. Will it cause damage? I ran windows memory diag and did some internet browsing on that voltage. Had it running like that for like almost an hour. :/

Also I tried disabling xmp and imputing everything manually like the rated timings voltage and frequency and still vccsa was at 1.28. Do I need to manually set vccsa to keep it from going up to high?


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leonman44*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> lol - no, I just had mo idea what you meant. Yeah, as gnarley said, add the rig to your signature block so we can see what you are working with. Otherwise... well, you wouldn;t want any pointers from anyone that didn't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok i think that i did it , it shows up now. I keep taking some small stuttering without any fps drops in games , its like when i look around a small (klack) occurs ,something like a a frame loss. I tried the following: increasing cache speed to 3.8ghz , downclocking again my ram to 2400mhz , disabling hyper threading , (i had the same problem also with my previous bios now i have the latests) , moving some games in my ssd , using adaptive instead vsync and disabling hpet (high precision event timer) helped me a lot in stability and fps. Any idea what would causing this? it is happening in every game more or less!
Click to expand...

You're disabling HPET that already disabled. Windows doesn't use HPET by default.


----------



## leonman44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> You're disabling HPET that already disabled. Windows doesn't use HPET by default.


When i used this command: bcdedit /deletevalue useplatformclock i got a success answer not element not found! Also in my device manager i found this :

i also dont know what is AMDA00 Interface i tried to stop auto update but something has change since some tutorials came out.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leonman44*
> 
> When i used this command: *bcdedit /deletevalue useplatformclock* i got a success answer not element not found! Also in my device manager i found this :
> 
> i also dont know what is AMDA00 Interface i tried to stop auto update but something has change since some tutorials came out.


what are you trying to do with that command? if you want to disable HPET (if you enabled it) the command is: bcdedit /set useplatformclock no. to enable: bcdedit /set useplatformclock yes.
your HPET is not disabled, it looks like it has failed to start (and disable).
Even with the HPET disabled, it should look like this:


Also bcdedit and powershell commands issued incorrectly can do "wondrous" things to your install. Do you know how to clean it up?

These can help with desktop sharpness and responsiveness:
bcdedit /set tscsyncpolicy enhanced
bcdedit /set useplatformclock yes
bcdedit /set useplatformtick yes
bcdedit /set disabledynamictick yes


----------



## leonman44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> what are you trying to do with that command? if you want to disable HPET (if you enabled it) the command is: bcdedit /set useplatformclock no. to enable: bcdedit /set useplatformclock yes.
> your HPET is not disabled, it looks like it has failed to start (and disable).
> Even with the HPET disabled, it should look like this:
> 
> 
> Also bcdedit and powershell commands issued incorrectly can do "wondrous" things to your install. Do you know how to clean it up?
> 
> These can help with desktop sharpness and responsiveness:
> bcdedit /set tscsyncpolicy enhanced
> bcdedit /set useplatformclock yes
> bcdedit /set useplatformtick yes
> bcdedit /set disabledynamictick yes


Can i still try that? i formated my system also i sended you a pm with a vid to see how my games looks like , i disabled auto update drivers from the start and then just start installing my drivers once per time , my latency is way better now but i still get this pagefault resolution time thing from 0 drivers :


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teafac3*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> That's way too high.
> 
> 
> 
> Figured. Will it cause damage? I ran windows memory diag and did some internet browsing on that voltage. Had it running like that for like almost an hour. :/
> 
> Also I tried disabling xmp and imputing everything manually like the rated timings voltage and frequency and still vccsa was at 1.28. Do I need to manually set vccsa to keep it from going up to high?
Click to expand...

yeah, VCCSA defaults to like .860, max would be 1.2, but I have never needed anywhere near that for overclocking. VCCSA can be tricky, too much voltage can cause instability just like too little. There are sweet spots for it, you cant just power through like you can with VCore.


----------



## Teafac3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> yeah, VCCSA defaults to like .860, max would be 1.2, but I have never needed anywhere near that for overclocking. VCCSA can be tricky, too much voltage can cause instability just like too little. There are sweet spots for it, you cant just power through like you can with VCore.


I just want to set my ram to its rated speed can i just manually srt vcssa to .860 to keep it from jumping to 1.28?


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teafac3*
> 
> I just want to set my ram to its rated speed can i just manually srt vcssa to .860 to keep it from jumping to 1.28?


Yes you can try that. ~0.860V is +0.001V offset. You will need to fine tune it to attain max stability.


----------



## hotrod717

More testing. Loving this new chip.

48/44 @ 1.98v Input /1.325 core/1.225v ring


----------



## Teafac3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Yes you can try that. ~0.860V is +0.001V offset. You will need to fine tune it to attain max stability.


kay so i did everything manually. I set my ram frequency to its rated 2666mhz left ram voltage on auto (which bios is setting to 1.388max, is this okay?) and manually entered the timings to corsair specification which are 15 17 17 35 left everything else on auto and set vcssa +0.001. Other than that the only things i have changed in bios are my core frequency to 4.5, voltage to adaptive mode 1.285, vccin to 1.95 and i disabled svid for both cpu and ram. Am i good or did i miss anything? by the way before i did anything to ram i passed occt for 8 hours with the vcore manually set to 1.285 and the vccin to 1.95 and I rendered a one an a half hour video at 1440p 60fps which took 8 hours to render and that was with vcore at adaptive mode of 1.285 so i thing my core clock is pretty stable. temps stayed around low 70s


----------



## ssateneth

So I'm doing some voltage fudging today, and mess around with input volts. Some people were trying low input voltage and getting rather low. Well I went to 1.675 (Didnt try any lower) and with 4.5GHz core/cache, 1.3v core, 1.2875 cache, there were some differences between 1.675 and 1.95 input.

Firstly, not a difference, both were perfectly stable on prime95 (I really wanted to push power consumption to try to get input voltage to be the fault).

Low input voltage vs high input voltage causes a much higher VRM temperature. With a 60mm 4k rpm fan blowing directly on VRM, I got 79C peak with 1.675v input, and 66C peak with 1.95v input. This is likely due to higher current being pushed through the chips to make up for the lower voltage.

The FIVR does not seem to care between low and high. Low vs high showed no discernible difference in power consumption at the wall, and no discernable difference in CPU temperatures (Using a strong liquid cooling setup, Coolant was 31C steady).

The only other difference i saw was estimated CPU Package Power, where estimation was 11.44% higher with low input volts vs high input volts (363.548W vs 326.223W respectively)

This leads me to think that while FIVR might not care what voltage you're feeding it, you're better off giving it a higher voltage than lower for the sake of keeping your motherboard's VRM temperature in check, and keeping input current per CPU pin lower.

_____________________

Also unrelated to the above, but I've just tried BIOS 1902 for the RVE, and it fixed my 3000MHz RAM divider for 100MHz BCLK @ Room temperature. I could not for the life of me get it stable again since it was subzero (BIOS 1802?).

It also seems to be pulling more power @ the same volts, which is why some people are claiming they need less volts now (maybe internally pushing more volts than it tells you? who knows)


----------



## Kimir

I don't know your methodology for testing VCCIN requirement, but sure thing is that if it's too low it would fail x265 bench @ 4K overkill and 4x preset, due to a too big disparity between overkill instances, for me.
I have yet to see higher than 49°c on the VRM here.


----------



## ssateneth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> I don't know your methodology for testing VCCIN requirement, but sure thing is that if it's too low it would fail x265 bench @ 4K overkill and 4x preset, due to a too big disparity between overkill instances, for me.
> I have yet to see higher than 49°c on the VRM here.


Would you mind linking this 'x265 bench'? Is it this?

http://x265.ru/en/x265-hd-benchmark/

Or this?

http://hwbot.org/benchmark/hwbot_x265_benchmark_-_4k/

Or something else?


----------



## Teafac3

guys i just set the frequency on my ram in bios to 3200mhz left everything else on auto except cpu core freq 4.5ghz, cpu input voltage 1.95v, vcore 1.285, strap 100 and it booted into windows fine. timings are 17t, 18t, 18t, 36t, 416t, 2t dram voltage 1.55. Am okay? is that dram voltage kinda high?


----------



## ssateneth

DDR4 XMP profiles max out at 1.5 volts. 1.55 should be ok, as long as your memory controller is within half a volt (system agent)


----------



## Teafac3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssateneth*
> 
> DDR4 XMP profiles max out at 1.5 volts. 1.55 should be ok, as long as your memory controller is within half a volt (system agent)


my system agent was 1.128v


----------



## Scrimstar

what are some good boards that can use two m.2 950's and two pci e x16 slots that are not next to eachother

budget 300-500


----------



## ssateneth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scrimstar*
> 
> what are some good boards that can use two m.2 950's and two pci e x16 slots that are not next to eachother
> 
> budget 300-500


There does not yet exist a 2011-v3 board with 2 built-in m.2 slots. If you need 2 m.2's that bad, get an adapter card. The ASRock X99 OC Formula has 2 m.2 slots, though one of them will operate at pci-e 2.0 speeds. But you will not see a realistic scenario where raiding 2 m.2's will give you a human-perceivable speed difference, unless you are mirroring them for data security.


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> On a more serious note, 1.25V of Cache seems to keep the chip alive, so unless you were pushing beyond 1.30V, I'd say it's the VLs fault.


I suspect this is the case.

I've been testing 3.7GHz uncore (still with OC socket disabled) with 1.15v cache/ring and +0.025 vccsa offset for the last few days. Seems pretty solid so far.

Had to manually increase the IOLs on the more distant DIMMs from 6 to 8 to get it to always pass training (this board defaults to a very tight 6/6/6/6), but the performance advantage from the higher uncore clock outweights that.


----------



## Teafac3

Think I might have gotten bad ram it wont run at its xmp profile even if i manually set the timings and set voltage to 1.39 and system agent to 1.2 and its still not stable. Can someone recommend me some good ram for this platform that will run at its rated speeds and its overclock friendly might need to exchange mine.


----------



## ssateneth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teafac3*
> 
> Think I might have gotten bad ram it wont run at its xmp profile even if i manually set the timings and set voltage to 1.39 and system agent to 1.2 and its still not stable. Can someone recommend me some good ram for this platform that will run at its rated speeds and its overclock friendly might need to exchange mine.


Try 1 stick at a time. If it works fine, it's not the fault of the RAM. Also try different BCLK straps and adjust multipliers to compensate. Some memory dividers are difficult to work with (3000MHz at 100 BCLK is hard. 3000MHz at 125BCLK is easier since it uses the 2400MHz RAM divider and its much stronger. You can also try the 167 strap too. I've had success on that as well; it uses the 1800MHz memory divider). Point is, it's hard for the CPU to run at the settings you want with that many DIMMs. Use less DIMMs and you will find out that the RAM likely will work perfectly.

I could not for the life of me get 4x8GB stable at 3000MHz with 100MHz BCLK until the most recent BIOS update for my RVE, 1902. Was using 1802 before. Now I'm using 1902 and it's rock stable, even using default 0.85 volt system agent.


----------



## Teafac3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssateneth*
> 
> Try 1 stick at a time. If it works fine, it's not the fault of the RAM. Also try different BCLK straps and adjust multipliers to compensate. Some memory dividers are difficult to work with (3000MHz at 100 BCLK is hard. 3000MHz at 125BCLK is easier since it uses the 2400MHz RAM divider and its much stronger. You can also try the 167 strap too. I've had success on that as well; it uses the 1800MHz memory divider). Point is, it's hard for the CPU to run at the settings you want with that many DIMMs. Use less DIMMs and you will find out that the RAM likely will work perfectly.
> 
> I could not for the life of me get 4x8GB stable at 3000MHz with 100MHz BCLK until the most recent BIOS update for my RVE, 1902. Was using 1802 before. Now I'm using 1902 and it's rock stable, even using default 0.85 volt system agent.


well the ram itself is good its completely stable at 2133mhz but i cant get it stable at its rated speed of 2666mhz


----------



## franktitude

Hi guys, I have a very strange problem when overclocking with my Asus X99 RVE 3.1usb + 5960x.

When i OC, i would pass the stability/stress test with AIDA64 and OCCT (about 2hours).
But I get overclocking failed error when I try boot up my PC. I had to go into BIOS, load optimized defautls before I can boot into Windows again.

Any clue what's the reason behind this? Should I be running the stability/stress test for a much longer duration?


----------



## arh-Roland

That happens to me too when RAM is unstable ....


----------



## carlhil2

Try a fresh Windows install without the Asus software, has done wonders for me.....


----------



## franktitude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arh-Roland*
> 
> That happens to me too when RAM is unstable ....


but i did not o/c my ram, strictly cpu oc only. maybe i should run a test on my rams then?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Try a fresh Windows install without the Asus software, has done wonders for me.....


you previously encounter this issue too?


----------



## jincuteguy

Anyone knows what is Cpu package temp? And why is it always higher than my cpu core temp?


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *franktitude*
> 
> Hi guys, I have a very strange problem when overclocking with my Asus X99 RVE 3.1usb + 5960x.
> 
> When i OC, i would pass the stability/stress test with AIDA64 and OCCT (about 2hours).
> But I get overclocking failed error when I try boot up my PC. I had to go into BIOS, load optimized defautls before I can boot into Windows again.
> 
> Any clue what's the reason behind this? Should I be running the stability/stress test for a much longer duration?


Could well be memory training errors (talked about in fair detail much earlier in this thread) causing the 'OC failed' issues. The platform's memory training is quite a bit more prone to fail when the memory subsystem is borderline stable than OCCT or AIDA64 are...memory training is often harder to pass than Prime95, LINPACK, or HCI Memtest.

I'd run stressapp to look for memory instabilities and power/restart cycle the system a few dozen times (with varying periods between cold boots) before even bothering with the longer duration tests that focus on other areas.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jincuteguy*
> 
> Anyone knows what is Cpu package temp? And why is it always higher than my cpu core temp?


Basically, It is the DTS report for the socket Land-2011-3 AFAIK. It will/should be several degrees higher than core temps.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Hey all

any info about the Corsair dominator platinum chip ? Hynix or Samsung ? which one is better in general Gskill trident-Z vs dominator ? 32GB kit for sure and prefer 4*8GB to avoid overheat problem from the 8 stick..

I like the Corsair one but as i'm changing my Deluxe to RVE soon the color for the trident-Z will be better as my build Red/black..

by the way I just order the new Corsair H115i 280m cooler and some SP140m fan's and Thermal Grizzly kryonaut to upgrade my H100i..

also can't decide between the 5960x or 5930k as i need 40 PCI lane now for my 980Ti's


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hey all
> 
> any info about the Corsair dominator platinum chip ? Hynix or Samsung ? which one is better in general Gskill trident-Z vs dominator ? 32GB kit for sure and prefer 4*8GB to avoid overheat problem from the 8 stick..
> 
> I like the Corsair one but as i'm changing my Deluxe to RVE soon the color for the trident-Z will be better as my build Red/black..
> 
> by the way I just order the new Corsair H115i 280m cooler and some SP140m fan's and Thermal Grizzly kryonaut to upgrade my H100i..
> 
> also can't decide between the 5960x or 5930k as i need 40 PCI lane now for my 980Ti's


How many TIs are you planning on running ?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> How many TIs are you planning on running ?


2 as i never try 3 way SLI


----------



## Kimir

Not the right moment to get a RVE and 5960x imo, I'd wait the refresh, it's only a few months away.
And about the ram, well the trident Z 3200c14 are sure to be B-die samsung, which is what you should want. Not only the TZ but the Ripjaws V as well, and they are cheaper and available in red or black. So even if a Rampage 5 black edition pops out from Asus, you can go full black.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Not the right moment to get a RVE and 5960x imo, I'd wait the refresh, it's only a few months away.
> And about the ram, well the trident Z 3200c14 are sure to be B-die samsung, which is what you should want. Not only the TZ but the Ripjaws V as well, and they are cheaper and available in red or black. So even if a Rampage 5 black edition pops out from Asus, you can go full black.


Sound like a plan.. but the Deluxe is the worst part in my build now.. the white color very bad











the card's in the picture is 980.. but there is Hybrid Ti's on the way and new cpu cooler.. all black/Red









those what you talk about or ?

http://www.amazon.com/G-SKILL-TridentZ-288-Pin-Platform-F4-3200C16Q-32GTZB/dp/B015FXWIEC/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1456786938&sr=8-4&keywords=gskill+trident+z+ddr4

also no plan for watercooling at all, H115i for the cpu and Hybrid card's.. I'm a noob when it come to watercooling loop


----------



## Penryn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Sound like a plan.. but the Deluxe is the worst part in my build now.. the white color very bad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the card's in the picture is 980.. but there is Hybrid Ti's on the way and new cpu cooler.. all black/Red
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> those what you talk about or ?
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/G-SKILL-TridentZ-288-Pin-Platform-F4-3200C16Q-32GTZB/dp/B015FXWIEC/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1456786938&sr=8-4&keywords=gskill+trident+z+ddr4
> 
> also no plan for watercooling at all, H115i for the cpu and Hybrid card's.. I'm a noob when it come to watercooling loop


I almost bought that board for my black and white build. This is the first time in a while that I didn't go with Asus.


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Sound like a plan.. but the Deluxe is the worst part in my build now.. the white color very bad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the card's in the picture is 980.. but there is Hybrid Ti's on the way and new cpu cooler.. all black/Red
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> those what you talk about or ?
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/G-SKILL-TridentZ-288-Pin-Platform-F4-3200C16Q-32GTZB/dp/B015FXWIEC/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1456786938&sr=8-4&keywords=gskill+trident+z+ddr4
> 
> also no plan for watercooling at all, H115i for the cpu and Hybrid card's.. I'm a noob when it come to watercooling loop


Not the C16, the C14 ones.








http://www.gskill.com/en/search?keyword=F4-3200C14

Once you go full custom loop, you can never go back.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hey all
> 
> any info about the Corsair dominator platinum chip ? Hynix or Samsung ? which one is better in general Gskill trident-Z vs dominator ? 32GB kit for sure and prefer 4*8GB to avoid overheat problem from the 8 stick..
> 
> I like the Corsair one but as i'm changing my Deluxe to RVE soon the color for the trident-Z will be better as my build Red/black..
> 
> by the way I just order the new Corsair H115i 280m cooler and some SP140m fan's and Thermal Grizzly kryonaut to upgrade my H100i..
> 
> also can't decide between the 5960x or 5930k as i need 40 PCI lane now for my 980Ti's


If you are doing a rebuild for gaming... go z170. A 6700K (delid) and a strong MOBO such as the M8E or deluxe are really powerful. Oc is very easy and ram is really fast. The 6700K has a higher IPC and will not hold back two TitanX in Sli (believe me







)
then grab a refresh when they shake out.


----------



## zerophase

When looking for batch numbers is it just the first 4 numbers that matter? Or ideally, would I want to find a chip that matches the entire string?


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Not the C16, the C14 ones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.gskill.com/en/search?keyword=F4-3200C14
> 
> Once you go full custom loop, you can never go back.


AND ewe use QDC fittings! (thanks jpm)









SS


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> If you are doing a rebuild for gaming... go z170. A 6700K (delid) and a strong MOBO such as the M8E or deluxe are really powerful. Oc is very easy and ram is really fast. The 6700K has a higher IPC and will not hold back two TitanX in Sli (believe me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> then grab a refresh when they shake out.


I would .... X99 can be ticky tacky IF you make it so......... which isn't hard.









My Z87/Z97 setups were much less frustrating (i.e. more fun) when it came to tweaking for game speed/stability.









SS


----------



## jincuteguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Not the C16, the C14 ones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.gskill.com/en/search?keyword=F4-3200C14
> 
> Once you go full custom loop, you can never go back.


Your'e sure once you go full custom loop, you can't go back? for real?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssiperko*
> 
> I would .... X99 can be ticky tacky IF you make it so......... which isn't hard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Z87/Z97 setups were much less frustrating (i.e. more fun) when it came to tweaking for game speed/stability.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SS


yeah, I mean don't get me wrong... x99 is king for sure, but as you say can require some "attention" to settings that z170 will not. Ram speeds in the 3600+ range (I'm running 4000c17 on the Asus M8I), very sharp IPC (instructions per tick) with SKL, and plenty of PCIE capability, it's hard to ignore z170 if building a strong gaming rig. Honestly, If there was a really good 2 GPU single slot card - an update of the 295x2 say - the M8I in a ITX box is a surprisingly strong gaming rig.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jincuteguy*
> 
> Your'e sure once you go full custom loop, you can't go back? for real?


You'll never want to.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Not the C16, the C14 ones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.gskill.com/en/search?keyword=F4-3200C14
> 
> Once you go full custom loop, you can never go back.


I will see if i can find those on Amazon... I have no idea about the watercoolig.. it will be very hard for me








Quote:


> If you are doing a rebuild for gaming... go z170. A 6700K (delid) and a strong MOBO such as the M8E or deluxe are really powerful. Oc is very easy and ram is really fast. The 6700K has a higher IPC and will not hold back two TitanX in Sli (believe me biggrin.gif )
> then grab a refresh when they shake out.


Hey Jp

its good idea and if you remember i tell you about that before but the problem the game i play (BF4 ) scale good with +8 thread.. last night i try the following

Disable 2 core and set the clock to 4.7ghz &4.2ghz cache and 2666mhz CL14 the result Quad core in the game i see 70% & 80% usage but the Min fps is low.. sometime the fps hit 90 while the cpu 80%..

the 5820k @4ghz give a better fps.. that's why i stop thinking about the 6700k







, I will see if the 5930k available from Amazon and order one.. 16X on both card is awesome









Or I will order 6700k +M8R and i have the DDr4 so i test both and keep the better








Quote:


> I would .... X99 can be ticky tacky IF you make it so......... which isn't hard. wink.gif
> 
> My Z87/Z97 setups were much less frustrating (i.e. more fun) when it came to tweaking for game speed/stability. thumb.gif
> 
> SS


Hey mate









I can confirm that for sure, Z97 was super easy for me with no tweak at all.. but the x99 still stronger one








Quote:


> I almost bought that board for my black and white build. This is the first time in a while that I didn't go with Asus.


Nice build bro, fantastic board


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> I will see if i can find those on Amazon... I have no idea about the watercoolig.. it will be very hard for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Jp
> 
> its good idea and if you remember i tell you about that before but the problem the game i play (BF4 ) scale good with +8 thread.. last night i try the following
> 
> D*isable 2 core and set the clock to 4.7ghz &4.2ghz cache and 2666mhz CL14 the result Quad core in the game i see 70% & 80% usage but the Min fps is low.. sometime the fps hit 90 while the cpu 80%..*
> 
> the 5820k @4ghz give a better fps.. that's why i stop thinking about the 6700k
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , I will see if the 5930k available from Amazon and order one.. 16X on both card is awesome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or I will order 6700k +M8R and i have the DDr4 so i test both and keep the better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey mate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can confirm that for sure, Z97 was super easy for me with no tweak at all.. but the x99 still stronger one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice build bro, fantastic board


Good experiment....
I can tell you with 100% certainty that HW-E with 2 (5820 or 5930K) or 4 (5960X) disabled cores will not perform as well as a SKL 4c/8t on a clock for clock basis. 6700Ks easily run 4.8 core and 4.8 cache with 3466+ ram (and 3866 Ram is not challenging).

Lol - if threads make for better play in BF4, just buy a 12 or 14 core E-server CPU.. or wait for the upcoming refresh.


----------



## mus1mus

Guys, how low do you get your TFAW to?

I had a few runs today down to 8







bandwidth didn't scale much but latency does.

Since I am limited to 2666, will it be a good thing or the board will still substitute the value given training constraints?

I haven't verified stability yet though.


----------



## Kimir

On a stable setting, 16 here. With tRRD at 4 (because tFAW is supposed to be 4x tRRD).


----------



## Jpmboy

faw at 16 here too... with RRD and RTP at 4


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Good experiment....
> I can tell you with 100% certainty that HW-E with 2 (5820 or 5930K) or 4 (5960X) disabled cores will not perform as well as a SKL 4c/8t on a clock for clock basis. 6700Ks easily run 4.8 core and 4.8 cache with 3466+ ram (and 3866 Ram is not challenging).
> 
> Lol - if threads make for better play in BF4, just buy a 12 or 14 core E-server CPU.. or wait for the upcoming refresh.


More core for that game is nothing, but simply the difference is 4 core for the windows/program and the windows use 8 thread alone that's it









Still thinking about 6700k and M8R for 540$ so i can test both and i will keep the better one


----------



## Penryn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> More core for that game is nothing, but simply the difference is 4 core for the windows/program and the windows use 8 thread alone that's it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still thinking about 6700k and M8R for 540$ so i can test both and i will keep the better one


I considered the 6700K when I got my upgrades. I might go grab one from Fry's and a mobo and do the same thing just for fun haha. I am happy with what I have though. The few extra FPS in games now won't matter in the long run. As consoles become more multithreaded so will the games that use them which translates over to more PC games which take advantage of the extra cores.

A few notable engines/games that use as many cores as they can get are:

Frostbite 3, Cryengine 3, Total War series, Civilation series, SWTOR, World of Tanks, Newer Medal of Honor games.

So the time is coming when more cores will help games, we are just on the cusp of that happening. Plus, for those of us who stream the extra cores are amazing for helping keep recording and gaming at a good pace without frame drop.


----------



## Cyb3r

@penryn wot is only for 9.14 in 9.13 and before multicore threading is iffy at best depending really from micropatch to patch sadly










though i do agree the extra cores are great for streaming but i mostly offload my stream on the streaming engine on my Gaming 9 ack but when i don't it's deffo handy to use the extra cores from the 5960x to the stream


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> More testing. Loving this new chip.
> 
> 48/44 @ 1.98v Input /1.325 core/1.225v ring



















That's in line! Do you run the ring v that high regular or just testing? Mine does 44 1.20v but sometimes I think it may not be enough.

SS


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hey mate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can confirm that for sure, Z97 was super easy for me with no tweak at all.. but the x99 still stronger one


Oh, I know .....







it is. It's just that it can be a ROYAL headache to comprehend how it all affects the other piece of the puzzle when you make a change. I to frikken old to try and be smart enough.... smart behind enough I'm not to old for.









SS


----------



## ssateneth

Can someone recommend a condition to rectify that causes either of these BSOD's when running RealBench 2.43?

CLOCK_WATCHDOG_TIMEOUT

and

WHEA_UNCORRECTABLE_ERROR

I'm working on this 5960x chip some more. Assuming 30° coolant at the max, 1.95v input voltage. Maximum TΔ from coolant seems to be 50°
5GHz - Bootable, but not stable in multithread loads at all. Near-instant freeze/BSOD on starting RealBench stress. Tried all voltages from 1.3 to 1.4. Stability period did not increase with increasing voltages.
4.9GHz - Bootable. Approx 30 seconds stable in RealBench until BSOD. Tried voltages from 1.275 to 1.375. Stability period did not increase with increasing voltages.
4.8GHz - Bootable, reasonably stable. Approx 2-20 minutes stable in Realbench until BSOD. Tried voltages from 1.25 to 1.35. Stability period did not increase with increasing voltages. Maximum TΔ from coolant was anywhere from 45°-50° depending on voltage.
4.7GHz - Bootable, Seemingly fine. Currently testing @ 1.2625v. Would not POST at 1.25v or 1.25625v. TΔ from coolant is about 42°

RAM and Cache have been downclocked significantly to rule them out as causes of problems (2400MHz 12-12-12-30-1T 1.35v and 4GHz 1.2v respectively). I will bring them up next once I figure out the core speed I want to run at.

I also understand that RealBench is not reeeeeeally a good stressing program; I'll try 'harder' programs down the road.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssateneth*
> 
> Can someone recommend a condition to rectify that causes either of these BSOD's when running RealBench 2.43?
> 
> CLOCK_WATCHDOG_TIMEOUT
> 
> and
> 
> WHEA_UNCORRECTABLE_ERROR
> 
> I'm working on this 5960x chip some more. Assuming 30° coolant at the max, 1.95v input voltage. Maximum TΔ from coolant seems to be 50°
> 5GHz - Bootable, but not stable in multithread loads at all. Near-instant freeze/BSOD on starting RealBench stress. Tried all voltages from 1.3 to 1.4. Stability period did not increase with increasing voltages.
> 4.9GHz - Bootable. Approx 30 seconds stable in RealBench until BSOD. Tried voltages from 1.275 to 1.375. Stability period did not increase with increasing voltages.
> 4.8GHz - Bootable, reasonably stable. Approx 2-20 minutes stable in Realbench until BSOD. Tried voltages from 1.25 to 1.35. Stability period did not increase with increasing voltages. Maximum TΔ from coolant was anywhere from 45°-50° depending on voltage.
> 4.7GHz - Bootable, Seemingly fine. Currently testing @ 1.2625v. Would not POST at 1.25v or 1.25625v. TΔ from coolant is about 42°
> 
> RAM and Cache have been downclocked significantly to rule them out as causes of problems (2400MHz 12-12-12-30-1T 1.35v and 4GHz 1.2v respectively). I will bring them up next once I figure out the core speed I want to run at.
> 
> I also understand that RealBench is not reeeeeeally a good stressing program; I'll try 'harder' programs down the road.


best to just leave ram and cache on auto until you scope out the core then come back to those later. once you get to 4.7 and higher you will need to increase VCCIn to 1.96+ish. Some chips need 1.98 and even higher. 1.35vcore for 4.8GHz would be an excellent chip. BUT,,, you should really start at lower multis and work up, not down with an 8 core. Shedding heat is limiting at high clocks and you not a delta T of 50C vs coolant? erm - check the package temp in AID64. it could be 20C higher than the cores.
So.. long-short. get a stable 45core and if this is 1.25V or lower - you have a good chip and then work up to higher frequencies. Remember - it's approx 10mV per 100MHz per core. so each multi on strap 100 with a 5960X should be no more than 80mV higher than the last multi. once it gets much higher (~100mV) the chip is getting out of its linear phase.









oh yeah - WHEA and CWT are insufficient voltage - on x99 that's vcore AND vccin.

read the guides *here*


----------



## Lshuman




----------



## Lshuman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *franktitude*
> 
> Hi guys, I have a very strange problem when overclocking with my Asus X99 RVE 3.1usb + 5960x.
> 
> When i OC, i would pass the stability/stress test with AIDA64 and OCCT (about 2hours).
> But I get overclocking failed error when I try boot up my PC. I had to go into BIOS, load optimized defautls before I can boot into Windows again.
> 
> Any clue what's the reason behind this? Should I be running the stability/stress test for a much longer duration?


This has happened to me also several times. what i found that has worked is, once the system reboots and the screen comes up that says press f1 to enter bios due to overclock failure, I press f1 and enter the bios and just save without changes. once the system reboots back into windows everything is stable and back to normal.

The reason for me saying several times is due to me doing several over clocks and several installations. Not several times on one overclock.

I hope you can understand what i'm trying to say.


----------



## ssateneth

Working from the bottom up seems counter intuitive with respect to time. If I start low, that means testing for hours until trying the next setting until its -not- stable. I'm starting from the top and going down, with aggressively low voltages first (pretty much assuming a golden chip and working from there). This leads to faster crashes and faster progression to a final stable setting.


----------



## mus1mus

LOL. Then start high and HIGH on Voltages. You might save up CPU LIFE.









The reason it is advised to start low is to find where the chip stops scaling. If you don't know what that means, go figure.


----------



## ssateneth

I'm not going to be shooting it with stupid voltages right off the bat; I've got a reasonable voltage ceiling in mind. I'm not going to be putting it under LN2 anyways. If I can't get the speed I want inside a reasonable voltage range, I'll back down the speed a notch and try again.

In any case, I've locked down the core to 4.7 @ 1.2625, and the cache at 4.6 @ ~1.285 (Somewhat high). The system seems fine with it and no hiccups with it. Took all of 5 hours. I'll worry about RAM another day as there are a ton more variables to deal with that for trivial gains from XMP settings and the few other settings I already changed (3000 @ 15-15-15-34 1t, trfc 320, trefi 32767).


----------



## mus1mus

That's a mighty chip if that proves to be stable.


----------



## michael-ocn

whoa... 4.7 at 1.26 would be awesome... i need that for 4.5 but then runs a too hot for my taste so i don't run it at that speed at all

The couple times ive overclocked a chip, i've gone from low to high, identifying a stable base and then pushing it higher, noting what it takes to go each step to step (vcore vccin vimc, etc), anticipating what it might take to make the next step, noticing temps or voltages changing disproportionately let me feel my way along the power/clockspeed curve. And when i hit a wall, i had a stable overclock.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Penryn*
> 
> I considered the 6700K when I got my upgrades. I might go grab one from Fry's and a mobo and do the same thing just for fun haha. I am happy with what I have though. The few extra FPS in games now won't matter in the long run. As consoles become more multithreaded so will the games that use them which translates over to more PC games which take advantage of the extra cores.
> 
> A few notable engines/games that use as many cores as they can get are:
> Frostbite 3, Cryengine 3, Total War series, Civilation series, SWTOR, World of Tanks, Newer Medal of Honor games.
> 
> So the time is coming when more cores will help games, we are just on the cusp of that happening. Plus, for those of us who stream the extra cores are amazing for helping keep recording and gaming at a good pace without frame drop.


No doubt the extra core help, but the 6700k at high OC and some super fast DDR4 memory is lovely to play with..

I have many part collecting dust now.. maybe the 6700k +z170 is the next step to play with as i have 980s & 8 memory stick & SSD's & Psu & H100i on the box's now








Quote:


> Oh, I know ..... thumbsupsmiley.png it is. It's just that it can be a ROYAL headache to comprehend how it all affects the other piece of the puzzle when you make a change. I to frikken old to try and be smart enough.... smart behind enough I'm not to old for. biggrin.gif
> 
> SS


Sound like reasonable logic to me..lol


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssateneth*
> 
> I'm not going to be shooting it with stupid voltages right off the bat; I've got a reasonable voltage ceiling in mind. I'm not going to be putting it under LN2 anyways. If I can't get the speed I want inside a reasonable voltage range, I'll back down the speed a notch and try again.
> 
> In any case, I've locked down the core to 4.7 @ 1.2625, and the cache at 4.6 @ ~1.285 (Somewhat high). The system seems fine with it and no hiccups with it. Took all of 5 hours. I'll worry about RAM another day as there are a ton more variables to deal with that for trivial gains from XMP settings and the few other settings I already changed (3000 @ 15-15-15-34 1t, trfc 320, trefi 32767).


i'm sure you know: current degrade/kills, not voltage. And the current pull is based on the load and operating frequency (voltage is the potential current is delivered at).
Post back with how stability testing goes.


----------



## GRABibus

Hi,
I finally set up my 2 stable overclocks.

*1/ Core=4,6GHz (46x100) / Cache=3,8GHz(38x100)* : Vccin=1,9V / Vcore=1,23V / Vring=1,1V
This overclock is stable during 12 hours of Aida64 stress test "FPU+CPU+Cache+memory+GPU" and 8 hours of RealBench "16GB RAM" stress test
Max temperature on hottest core is 78°C (during Aida) at 22°C ambient.

*2/ Core=4,2GHz (46x100) / Cache=3,8GHz(38x100)* : Vccin=1,9V / Vcore=1,07V / Vring=1,1V
This overclock is stable during 12 hours of Aida64 stress test "FPU+CPU+Cache+memory+GPU" and 8 hours of RealBench "16GB RAM" stress test.
it is also stable in 24 hours of Prime95 v28.7 Small FFT's.
Max temperature on hottest core is 76°C (during Prime95) at 22°C ambient.

I am fine with this


----------



## mus1mus

So the current yields got better? Wow!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> So the current yields got better? Wow!


Next gen out in a few months and fits the same socket. a 10 core which hopefully deals with heat better than the current 10-12 core chips.


----------



## Associated

Hello!

I hope you don't mind a possible slight offtopic... Today I got some hardlocking action by my PC, and I don't think that's the OC, OC is 1h OCCT stable.

Event viewer looks like this:



Here are all Error events before hardlock:
Quote:


> Unable to open the Server service performance object. The first four bytes (DWORD) of the Data section contains the status code.
> 
> The Open Procedure for service "MSDTC" in DLL "C:\WINDOWS\system32\msdtcuiu.DLL" failed. Performance data for this service will not be available. The first four bytes (DWORD) of the Data section contains the error code.
> 
> The Open Procedure for service "Lsa" in DLL "C:\Windows\System32\Secur32.dll" failed. Performance data for this service will not be available. The first four bytes (DWORD) of the Data section contains the error code.
> 
> The Open Procedure for service "ESENT" in DLL "C:\WINDOWS\system32\esentprf.dll" failed. Performance data for this service will not be available. The first four bytes (DWORD) of the Data section contains the error code.
> 
> The Open Procedure for service "BITS" in DLL "C:\Windows\System32\bitsperf.dll" failed. Performance data for this service will not be available. The first four bytes (DWORD) of the Data section contains the error code.
> 
> The Open Procedure for service "WmiApRpl" in DLL "C:\WINDOWS\system32\wbem\wmiaprpl.dll" failed. Performance data for this service will not be available. The first four bytes (DWORD) of the Data section contains the error code.
> 
> Unable to open the Server service performance object. The first four bytes (DWORD) of the Data section contains the status code.
> 
> The Open Procedure for service "MSDTC" in DLL "C:\WINDOWS\system32\msdtcuiu.DLL" failed. Performance data for this service will not be available. The first four bytes (DWORD) of the Data section contains the error code.
> 
> The Open Procedure for service "Lsa" in DLL "C:\Windows\System32\Secur32.dll" failed. Performance data for this service will not be available. The first four bytes (DWORD) of the Data section contains the error code.
> 
> The Open Procedure for service "ESENT" in DLL "C:\WINDOWS\system32\esentprf.dll" failed. Performance data for this service will not be available. The first four bytes (DWORD) of the Data section contains the error code.
> 
> The Open Procedure for service "BITS" in DLL "C:\Windows\System32\bitsperf.dll" failed. Performance data for this service will not be available. The first four bytes (DWORD) of the Data section contains the error code.


----------



## Teafac3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Associated*
> 
> Hello!
> 
> I hope you don't mind a possible slight offtopic... Today I got some hardlocking action by my PC, and I don't think that's the OC, OC is 1h OCCT stable.
> 
> Event viewer looks like this:
> 
> 
> 
> Here are all Error events before hardlock:


For me personally 1 hour occt does not mean ur oc is stable. Ive had "1 hour occt stable oc" crash ingame or rendering. Ive even had the same oc crash in occt 2 hours in or 4 hours in. Thats why when determining stability i like to pass an 8 hour run of occt and no less then 3 passes of x265 4k render. Thats me tho.


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teafac3*
> 
> For me personally 1 hour occt does not mean ur oc is stable. Ive had "1 hour occt stable oc" crash ingame or rendering. Ive even had the same oc crash in occt 2 hours in or 4 hours in. Thats why when determining stability i like to pass an 8 hour run of occt and no less then 3 passes of x265 4k render. Thats me tho.


Agreed.
2 weeks ago, P95 v28.7 Smalll FFT's failed after 11hours on my rig => So I conclude as instability...So 1 hour is really not representative if your target is rock solid overclock.
By the way, you never know if you are "100%" stable as a stress test can fail afetr several hours.
But we are not here to build stable PC's for the NASA








From my side, my criterias are :
12 hours Aida64 stress test "FPU + CPU + Cache +memory + GPU"
8 hours ROG Realbench stress test "full RAM test" 8 hours
24 hours Prime 95 v28.7 Small FFT's if hootest core never reach 80°C at 22°c ambient.


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Next gen out in a few months and fits the same socket.


you mean next generation will be 2011-v3 socket ?


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> you mean next generation will be 2011-v3 socket ?


Broadwell-E is supposed to fit the 2011-V3 socket and be compatible with X99 mobos. Broadwell was sort of overlooked, fell through the cracks it seems. It'll be interesting to see what Broadwell-E has to offer.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> you mean next generation will be 2011-v3 socket ?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> Broadwell-E is supposed to fit the 2011-V3 socket and be compatible with X99 mobos. Broadwell was sort of overlooked, fell through the cracks it seems. It'll be interesting to see what Broadwell-E has to offer.


^^ This
if heat management in the 10+ core processors allows for the routine 50% overclocks we get with HW-E CPUs, BW-E will be awesome and maybe very pricey.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> ^^ This
> if heat management in the 10+ core processors allows for the routine 50% overclocks we get with HW-E CPUs, BW-E will be awesome and maybe very pricey.


It's only money


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> Agreed.
> 2 weeks ago, P95 v28.7 Smalll FFT's failed after 11hours on my rig => So I conclude as instability...So 1 hour is really not representative if your target is rock solid overclock.
> By the way, you never know if you are "100%" stable as a stress test can fail afetr several hours.
> But we are not here to build stable PC's for the NASA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From my side, my criterias are :
> 12 hours Aida64 stress test "FPU + CPU + Cache +memory + GPU"
> 8 hours ROG Realbench stress test "full RAM test" 8 hours
> *24 hours Prime 95 v28.7 Small FFT's* if hootest core never reach 80°C at 22°c ambient.


yikes, real glutton for punishment


----------



## xarot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> Agreed.
> 2 weeks ago, P95 v28.7 Smalll FFT's failed after 11hours on my rig => So I conclude as instability...So 1 hour is really not representative if your target is rock solid overclock.
> By the way, you never know if you are "100%" stable as a stress test can fail afetr several hours.
> But we are not here to build stable PC's for the NASA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From my side, my criterias are :
> 12 hours Aida64 stress test "FPU + CPU + Cache +memory + GPU"
> 8 hours ROG Realbench stress test "full RAM test" 8 hours
> 24 hours Prime 95 v28.7 Small FFT's if hootest core never reach 80°C at 22°c ambient.


24 hours is a long time, I couldn't run it that long because my 14-month old son would turn off the computer way before 24 hours pass...







I'll have to do with 6-8 hours max.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> yikes, real glutton for punishment


and pretty pointless regarding stability.


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> yikes, real glutton for punishment


With Vcore=1,07V, no temperature issue with P95 28.7 small FFT's (Max 76°C on hottest core).
24 hours stable for this test is the best proof of rock solid CPU overclock.

Of course, with my 4,6GHz at Vcore=1,23V, this test overheats my CPU and I wouldn't like to kill my CPU !


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> and pretty pointless regarding stability.


It is not pointless if you want to set up a real "Rock solid" overclock which would be stable with 99% confidence level in all applications including severe AVX one's.
There is so much debate with this P95 version and the Small FFT's test.
This test is dangerous only if you overheat your CPU. Injection of currents in CPU and MOBO can dramatically damage them.

if Temps are in the range of 70°C's during this test, it becomes a nice test to evaluate CPU staibility.


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> ^^ This
> if heat management in the 10+ core processors allows for the routine 50% overclocks we get with HW-E CPUs, BW-E will be awesome and maybe very pricey.


Now we have to wait for BIOS updates for each of our X99 MOBO's.
Hope all the manufacturers (MSI for me) will do it.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> It is not pointless if you want to set up a real "Rock solid" overclock which would be stable with 99% confidence level in all applications including severe AVX one's.
> There is so much debate with this P95 version and the Small FFT's test.
> This test is dangerous only if you overheat your CPU. Injection of currents in CPU and MOBO can dramatically damage them.
> 
> if Temps are in the range of 70°C's during this test, it becomes a nice test to evaluate CPU staibility.


If you are using p9527.9 or 28.5... or any version for that matter, limiting the FFT size to a problem carried by the FPU is not really doing what you think. It's better to let it cycle thru all FFT sizes if "Rock solid" stability is what you are after. Small FFTs only test stability.. well to small FFTs.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> Now we have to wait for BIOS updates for each of our X99 MOBO's.
> Hope all the manufacturers (MSI for me) will do it.


Yeah, I'm sure there will be special BW-E issue MBs launched too.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> Now we have to wait for BIOS updates for each of our X99 MOBO's.
> Hope all the manufacturers (MSI for me) will do it.


A new bios on the x99 soc champion was released for Broadwell -E cpu's about a month ago.


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> A new bios on the x99 soc champion was released for Broadwell -E cpu's about a month ago.


Hope they will issue it for MSI X99S GAMING 7...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> If you are using p9527.9 or 28.5... or any version for that matter, limiting the FFT size to a problem carried by the FPU is not really doing what you think. It's better to let it cycle thru all FFT sizes if "Rock solid" stability is what you are after. Small FFTs only test stability.. well to small FFTs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I'm sure there will be special BW-E issue MBs launched too.


Yep.
I will do a 24 hours blend when I have time


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> Hope they will issue it for MSI X99S GAMING 7...
> Yep.
> I will do a 24 hours blend when I have time


Im sure they have one already, just not released to the public.


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Im sure they have one already, just not released to the public.


by the way, i am more interested by the new NVIDIA Pascal for upgrading than Broadwell-E.
i am not sure I am gonna flash to a new BIOS for a new CPU, as I don't want to compromise a 5930K at 4.6GHz at Vcore=1,23V, which will be sufficient for many years








i will save money


----------



## Kimir

I predict that I will fail to resist to get a R5BE (if it get released) and a 10 cores cpu. My poor wallet.


----------



## GRABibus

Mad french guy


----------



## Koniakki

Just got another sample to test. This time is an 5820k L537B468 2W*.

Will be testing it tomorrow probably or coming Monday and posting the quick results(x265, OCCT, Aida, RB etc).


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> I predict that I will fail to resist to get a R5BE (if it get released) and a 10 cores cpu. My poor wallet.


not sure I'll be changing MBs... but a 10 core "X" class chip and bios update is.


----------



## michael-ocn

I'm gonna get my money's worth out of what i got, it should serve me well for years to come. Almost certainly, i'll be upgrading the gpu before the cpu... and then getting a mondo curved 144hz variable framerate monitor


----------



## Poisoner

Google Doc isn't working. Here is my validation: http://valid.x86.fr/46krq4


----------



## GunnzAkimbo

broadwell, MEH, ***n cash cow.

OC 'd series now is more than enough, not even using its full potential each day anyway.

GPU's and large screens (ya know like 55" 4k etc - already use 40" 4k and its too small) for 2016 is my agenda.

Fury X2 looks interesting, dual GPU on 1 card is a great pcie slot saver and with all the shrinkage it wont hold hands with the hard drive bays, and the pascal hype will be interesting to see the outcome.


----------



## xarot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> I predict that I will fail to resist to get a R5BE (if it get released) and a 10 cores cpu. My poor wallet.


I can't resist R5BE but will probably pass 10 cores. I am predicting poor OC on 10 cores so this time I might go backwards and step back to 6 cores.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xarot*
> 
> I can't resist R5BE but will probably pass 10 cores. I am predicting poor OC on 10 cores so this time I might go backwards and step back to 6 cores.


this is the reason why I'm in doubt if buy the 10 cores or not.
I'm tempted but if it can't do 4.2GHz easily I will not buy it.


----------



## Koniakki

I will probably get Skylake-E 8/10c if compatible...


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GunnzAkimbo*
> 
> broadwell, MEH, ***n cash cow.
> *OC 'd series now is more than enough*, not even using its full potential each day anyway.
> GPU's and large screens (ya know like 55" 4k etc - already use 40" 4k and its too small) for 2016 is my agenda.
> Fury X2 looks interesting, dual GPU on 1 card is a great pcie slot saver and with all the shrinkage it wont hold hands with the hard drive bays, and the pascal hype will be interesting to see the outcome.


Yeah, heard the same thing when 8 cores were coming in to the HEDT lineup. A Furyx2 does sound interesting. Hopefully as powerful as the 295x2 was at it's launch.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xarot*
> 
> I can't resist R5BE but will probably pass 10 cores. I am predicting poor OC on 10 cores so this time I might go backwards and step back to 6 cores.


THat's the deciding factor. Routine 50% overclocks on the 5960X is a tough act to follow.


----------



## patryk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> Hi,
> I finally set up my 2 stable overclocks.
> 
> *1/ Core=4,6GHz (46x100) / Cache=3,8GHz(38x100)* : Vccin=1,9V / Vcore=1,23V / Vring=1,1V
> This overclock is stable during 12 hours of Aida64 stress test "FPU+CPU+Cache+memory+GPU" and 8 hours of RealBench "16GB RAM" stress test
> Max temperature on hottest core is 78°C (during Aida) at 22°C ambient.
> 
> *2/ Core=4,2GHz (46x100) / Cache=3,8GHz(38x100)* : Vccin=1,9V / Vcore=1,07V / Vring=1,1V
> This overclock is stable during 12 hours of Aida64 stress test "FPU+CPU+Cache+memory+GPU" and 8 hours of RealBench "16GB RAM" stress test.
> it is also stable in 24 hours of Prime95 v28.7 Small FFT's.
> Max temperature on hottest core is 76°C (during Prime95) at 22°C ambient.
> 
> I am fine with this


how did you do on cache? bios does not start on the 3250 no matter what I'll voltage

CPU: Intel Core i7 5820k @ 4.250 1.23v Adaptive + offset
MOBO: MSI x99s Gaming 7
GPU: Gigabyte HD 7970 Ghz Edition (stock)
RAM: Corsair Lpx 2800 @ 1.2v 16.18.18.37 cr2 @ 2750/1,38v 15.17.17.36 cr1
SSD: Adata sp900 256 gb M.2
HDD: Wd Red 3tb (x3)
PSU: Chieftec nitro gold 750 w
COOLER: NZXT kraken x61 extreme (noisblocker e-loop 140mm pwm)
CASE: NZXT h630
DISPLAY: LG W2353V


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patryk*
> 
> how did you do on cache? bios does not start on the 3250 no matter what I'll voltage
> 
> CPU: Intel Core i7 5820k @ 4.250 1.23v Adaptive + offset
> MOBO: MSI x99s Gaming 7
> GPU: Gigabyte HD 7970 Ghz Edition (stock)
> RAM: Corsair Lpx 2800 @ 1.2v 16.18.18.37 cr2 @ 2750/1,38v 15.17.17.36 cr1
> SSD: Adata sp900 256 gb M.2
> HDD: Wd Red 3tb (x3)
> PSU: Chieftec nitro gold 750 w
> COOLER: NZXT kraken x61 extreme (noisblocker e-loop 140mm pwm)
> CASE: NZXT h630
> DISPLAY: LG W2353V


Cache on MSI X99S is not so overclokcable => No OC socket.
I just set bclk cache at 100 and Vring at a reasonable value=> 1,1V.
Then I tried 31x100, 32x100..etc..until I don't boot.
When I found the max value which I can boot (38x100), then I tested in Windows stability with Rog Realbench, Aida64 and P95.
All was stable at 38x100=3,8GHz.
For all my overclocks, I only managed Vccin, Vcore, Vram and Vccin. Every other voltages is on "Auto".


----------



## jincuteguy

Anyone knows if the 5820K and 5930K are Soldered between the IHS and the cpu core? Or only the expensive 5960X 8 core is Soldered?


----------



## GRABibus

yes they are


----------



## jincuteguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> yes they are


You're talking to me? or ?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jincuteguy*
> 
> Anyone knows if the 5820K and 5930K are Soldered between the IHS and the cpu core? Or only the expensive 5960X 8 core is Soldered?


All X-E is Soldered


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jincuteguy*
> 
> You're talking to me? or ?


you're ****...my wife ?








Yes, i answered to you.


----------



## jincuteguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> All X-E is Soldered


Ok thank you


----------



## Teafac3

So with bios completely set to default except for ram xmp profile 1 set and dram voltage at 1.49v the wierdest thing happened, my display driver crashed and recovered while running 12 instances of hci memtest at 1200mb each. Its still running with no erros, but does that mean there is some sssort of instability? Video card is running stock set that to default to.


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teafac3*
> 
> So with bios completely set to default except for ram xmp profile 1 set and dram voltage at 1.49v the wierdest thing happened, my display driver crashed and recovered while running 12 instances of hci memtest at 1200mb each. Its still running with no erros, but does that mean there is some sssort of instability? Video card is running stock set that to default to.


You are not alone, every time I ran HCI, display driver crashed. I have taken the habit to go in the device manager and disable the graphic card when running HCI lol.


----------



## Teafac3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> You are not alone, every time I ran HCI, display driver crashed. I have taken the habit to go in the device manager and disable the graphic card when running HCI lol.


Lmao k cool. So its not gonna throw off the test? Do i have to restart it or can i just continue it? Almost at 100% no errors. Just wondering if the driver crashing is gonna comprise the test.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Routine 50% overclocks on the 5960X is a tough act to follow.


It bears repeating: A 5960X @ 4.6 is just a stud. Skylake might beat it core to core, but dang this thing can do some work. Handbrake loads it up to 95+% on all 16 threads, but I can still run a bunch of other stuff and not bog it down. I have a 32" 4K monitor and had so many things running last night it was just mind boggling, no spare screen area, but the H-E just keeps on chugging along at near 100% on every thread.

In a way, I'd sort of hate to upgrade just because how epic this chip is. It'd be hard to kick it to the curb.


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teafac3*
> 
> Lmao k cool. So its not gonna throw off the test? Do i have to restart it or can i just continue it? Almost at 100% no errors. Just wondering if the driver crashing is gonna comprise the test.


Well, last time I left it going, it didn't compromise the test, but in the end I had dozens of display driver crash in event viewer. You are not in SLI, just do like me, device manager> disable graphic card (don't worry you'll still have display







) and enable it back when done. Before you restart, or geforce experience doesn't like it lol.


----------



## Teafac3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Well, last time I left it going, it didn't compromise the test, but in the end I had dozens of display driver crash in event viewer. You are not in SLI, just do like me, device manager> disable graphic card (don't worry you'll still have display
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) and enable it back when done. Before you restart, or geforce experience doesn't like it lol.


K thanks gonna do that while the test runs dont wanna restart lol


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> You are not alone, every time I ran HCI, display driver crashed. I have taken the habit to go in the device manager and disable the graphic card when running HCI lol.


Yeah same here. Had a bsod from it as well, 0x116 video tdr. Went in and checked the logs for HCI and it was @ 600% with no errors. I even ran google stressapptest before that for 3 hours.

I was planning on posting my results in that ddr4 stability thread but gave up on hci after that because it kept happening. Might try it now with the disabled driver.


----------



## Kimir

That's odd tho, cause I ran 1000% on 16GB with my daily rig not long ago and didn't had the issue. The rig in question being my Caselab Panda with 4930K and RIVE.
I also tried win 7, 8.1 and it does the same as with win 10 on the R5E+5960X. Go figure...


----------



## ssateneth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jincuteguy*
> 
> Anyone knows if the 5820K and 5930K are Soldered between the IHS and the cpu core? Or only the expensive 5960X 8 core is Soldered?


they are all soldered.100%


----------



## jincuteguy

Does anyone know about the 3 years standard Intel warranty for cpu? So like can I just claim the warranty even if thers' nothing wrong with it just so I can get a new cpu? Or does Intel check and if ther's nothing wrong they won't give u a new cpu for the warranty?


----------



## ssateneth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koniakki*
> 
> 
> 
> I will probably get Skylake-E 8/10c if compatible...


skylake-e isnt happening for a few years. it will come with its own new socket because skylake doesnt have FIVR. need completely different wiring to supply multiple different voltages compared to the single input voltage haswell/broadwell get


----------



## rt123

Actually Skylake-E should be happening early next year.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jincuteguy*
> 
> Does anyone know about the 3 years standard Intel warranty for cpu? So like can I just claim the warranty even if thers' nothing wrong with it just so I can get a new cpu? Or does Intel check and if ther's nothing wrong they won't give u a new cpu for the warranty?


If you do regular RMA and nothing is wrong with the chip they will send it back to you.
If you do an advanced RMA they will keep the money you paid for the advanced rma which is like 291$ and send you back the original cpu. If the chip is a ES sample they will keep it.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> You are not alone, every time I ran HCI, display driver crashed. I have taken the habit to go in the device manager and disable the graphic card when running HCI lol.


Really? Haven't experienced that yet... but if I leave the screen saver active, it can take a long time for the screen to come back on.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> It bears repeating: A 5960X @ 4.6 is just a stud. Skylake might beat it core to core, but dang this thing can do some work. Handbrake loads it up to 95+% on all 16 threads, but I can still run a bunch of other stuff and not bog it down. I have a 32" 4K monitor and had so many things running last night it was just mind boggling, no spare screen area, but the H-E just keeps on chugging along at near 100% on every thread.
> 
> In a way, I'd sort of hate to upgrade just because how epic this chip is. It'd be hard to kick it to the curb.


Yep, the 5960X really is/was a landmark CPU. Hopefully the first HEDT 10 core will be too.







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> If you do regular RMA and nothing is wrong with the chip they will send it back to you.
> If you do an advanced RMA they will keep the money you paid for the advanced rma which is like 291$ and send you back the original cpu. If the chip is a ES sample they will keep it.


lol - yeah, they figure if someone sends back an ES chip for warranty, they probably shouldn't have had it?


----------



## Teafac3

Are these safe voltages? Trying to get my ram running at its rated speed and timings but its been failing so itried looser timings 16 18 18 36 dram voltage 1.5v vccsa 1.2v vttdram .8v .My ram fails at its xmp settings even with those voltages so i lossened the timings abit. If this doesnt work im going to run hci memtest overnight on default bios settings. Think i may have faulty ram.


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Yeah same here. Had a bsod from it as well, 0x116 video tdr. Went in and checked the logs for HCI and it was @ 600% with no errors. I even ran google stressapptest before that for 3 hours.
> 
> I was planning on posting my results in that ddr4 stability thread but gave up on hci after that because it kept happening. Might try it now with the disabled driver.


That's interesting. I've not seen this myself, but i don't think it's coincidence that you have. I think there might be a causal relationship with the memory overclock? Here's the theory...

The video card can access main system memory over the pcie bus, "direct memory access" or DMA. For those DMA transfers, the CPU and HCI are not at all involved. If there's a read/write error during such an IO operation, i can see that causing the video card to reset as a result.


----------



## steadly2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teafac3*
> 
> Are these safe voltages? Trying to get my ram running at its rated speed and timings but its been failing so itried looser timings 16 18 18 36 dram voltage 1.5v vccsa 1.2v vttdram .8v .My ram fails at its xmp settings even with those voltages so i lossened the timings abit. If this doesnt work im going to run hci memtest overnight on default bios settings. Think i may have faulty ram.


If wverything else is stock and the ram won't run stable at XMP settings you probably need to RMA. Although I cant see your rig or mem on my phone, but is your mem for x99 or z710?


----------



## patryk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> Cache on MSI X99S is not so overclokcable => No OC socket.
> I just set bclk cache at 100 and Vring at a reasonable value=> 1,1V.
> Then I tried 31x100, 32x100..etc..until I don't boot.
> When I found the max value which I can boot (38x100), then I tested in Windows stability with Rog Realbench, Aida64 and P95.
> All was stable at 38x100=3,8GHz.
> For all my overclocks, I only managed Vccin, Vcore, Vram and Vccin. Every other voltages is on "Auto".


hm I tried to BCLK 125 attempts for 100

CPU: Intel Core i7 5820k @ 4.250 1.23v Adaptive + offset
MOBO: MSI x99s Gaming 7
GPU: Gigabyte HD 7970 Ghz Edition (stock)
RAM: Corsair Lpx 2800 @ 1.2v 16.18.18.37 cr2 @ 2750/1,38v 15.17.17.36 cr1
SSD: Adata sp900 256 gb M.2
HDD: Wd Red 3tb (x3)
PSU: Chieftec nitro gold 750 w
COOLER: NZXT kraken x61 extreme (noisblocker e-loop 140mm pwm)
CASE: NZXT h630
DISPLAY: LG W2353V


----------



## Teafac3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steadly2004*
> 
> If wverything else is stock and the ram won't run stable at XMP settings you probably need to RMA. Although I cant see your rig or mem on my phone, but is your mem for x99 or z710?


Its a quad channel kit. I decided to clear cmos leave everything stock and run hci memtest for 7.5 hours and it passed but if i try 2666 its fails


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teafac3*
> 
> Its a quad channel kit. I decided to clear cmos leave everything stock and run hci memtest for 7.5 hours and it passed but if i try 2666 its fails


If it is an early manuf LPX kit, some came out with an incomplete XMP profile programmed. Set the spec timings for 2666 manually (stay on strap 100) set 1.375V VDIMM. You will need to clrcmos if XMP has been loaded since the last clrcmos.


----------



## Teafac3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> If it is an early manuf LPX kit, some came out with an incomplete XMP profile programmed. Set the spec timings for 2666 manually (stay on strap 100) set 1.375V VDIMM. You will need to clrcmos if XMP has been loaded since the last clrcmos.


I tried that except i set the voltage to 1.5 and it was unstable will 1.375 make a difference?


----------



## jincuteguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> If you do regular RMA and nothing is wrong with the chip they will send it back to you.
> If you do an advanced RMA they will keep the money you paid for the advanced rma which is like 291$ and send you back the original cpu. If the chip is a ES sample they will keep it.


Why would they keep your $291 when you do the Advanced RMA? I thought Advanced RMA is they will hold the amount on your credit card, and then release it back to you once the RMA is over.

What about the Intel Tuning Plan (which cost like $30 or something)? Like if there's nothing wrong with my cpu? (remember this is their Tuning Plan, not the standard 3 year warranty)


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jincuteguy*
> 
> Why would they keep your $291 when you do the Advanced RMA? I thought Advanced RMA is they will hold the amount on your credit card, and then release it back to you once the RMA is over.
> 
> What about the Intel Tuning Plan (which cost like $30 or something)? Like if there's nothing wrong with my cpu? (remember this is their Tuning Plan, not the standard 3 year warranty)


If there is nothing wrong with the chip you did the advanced rma on then they will keep the money for the new chip they sent you and send the old chip back to you.

with the tuning plan they probably wont care


----------



## patryk

so I ran cache BCLK 100 @ 3.6ghz @ 1.120v @ vcin 1.9. 3.7-3.8 @ vcin 1.950 @ 1.120v bios can not start , you may be able to raise voltage

CPU: Intel Core i7 5820k @ 4.250 1.23v Adaptive + offset
MOBO: MSI x99s Gaming 7
GPU: Gigabyte HD 7970 Ghz Edition (stock)
RAM: Corsair Lpx 2800 @ 1.2v 16.18.18.37 cr2 @ 2750/1,38v 15.17.17.36 cr1
SSD: Adata sp900 256 gb M.2
HDD: Wd Red 3tb (x3)
PSU: Chieftec nitro gold 750 w
COOLER: NZXT kraken x61 extreme (noisblocker e-loop 140mm pwm)
CASE: NZXT h630
DISPLAY: LG W2353V


----------



## dVeLoPe

so i am about to build my rig soon and wondering about what you guys are going on about

if my chip is a major failure overclock wise (still brand new in box so I dont know wish me luck) can I purchase their tuning plan and RMA for ''another chance''

or will they send me back my original cpu since essentially their is nothign wrong with it?


----------



## patryk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> yes they are


good my conclusion as to overclock only cache to 3.6 win start . And when overclock memory and processor UEFI at a moment freez all time and were not doing anything to set and was not going to run win, so I decided that I will not overclock cache because it does not make sense


----------



## Teafac3

So here is my dilema. Start off by pointing out that with cmos cleared and everything bone stock my system passed 8 hours occt, 8 hours hci memtest, and numerous x265 runs. I then proceeded to apply my rams xmp speed and timing manually and set vdimm to 1.38 and ran hci memtest 500% no errors and stable. So again i clear cmos and procceed to overclock my core to 4.5 at 1.282v with cpu input voltage at 1.96v and pass 8 hours occt and numerous x265 runs. Everything is all good but when I apply the ram and the core oc i crash not even 10 minutes into occt. What gives? By themselevess they are stable but together they are ****. Any advice?


----------



## Kylar182

Having a weird issue and going nuts... I play a game for 10 or so minutes and suddenly my GPU's drop to idle power and CPU activity goes nuts (spikey). Happens every game and started happening earlier this week. Tried with no overclocks, reinstalled OS, all drivers and all games. Virus scans all clear CCleaner all clear... I'm going out of my mind. Really need help now.

i7 5960x
Asus Rampage V Extreme U3.1
Titan X 4 Way SLI
8x8 64Gb 2666 Corsair Elite
Custom EK Loop on All Cards, Mobo, CPU
3x ASUS PG278Q at 7680x1440p
+ Dell S2240 Touch Screen
Corsair AX1500i + HX1000i (2500W)
Samsung 850 EVO Pro 1TB
2X WD Black 4 TB (8TB)
3x Asus 12B1ST ROM Drives
32 Cougar 140mm Fans, 5 Fan Controllers
980x55mm of Radiators


----------



## Kylar182

First photo is normal CPU activity when gaming (3 weeks ago), second is when things died a week ago, and a day later I started getting the third photo. I've tried 16 different drivers and multiple Window's OS versions and builds.


----------



## Teafac3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kylar182*
> 
> First photo is normal CPU activity when gaming (3 weeks ago), second is when things died a week ago, and a day later I started getting the third photo. I've tried 16 different drivers and multiple Window's OS versions and builds.


Try 1 gpu only a time


----------



## Kylar182

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teafac3*
> 
> Try 1 gpu only a time


Did, all ran fine. It only happens in SLI


----------



## Teafac3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kylar182*
> 
> Did, all ran fine. It only happens in SLI


Could it ve the sli bridge?


----------



## Associated

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kylar182*
> 
> First photo is normal CPU activity when gaming (3 weeks ago), second is when things died a week ago, and a day later I started getting the third photo. I've tried 16 different drivers and multiple Window's OS versions and builds.


Did you try different Nvidia drivers? I posted my problem like 3-4days ago when my PC suddenly started locking up on my stable OC... (it happened when watching Youtube and VLC) I updated drivers and problem seems to be gone...


----------



## Kylar182

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teafac3*
> 
> Could it ve the sli bridge?


I've never heard of one going out. Can that happen?


----------



## Teafac3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kylar182*
> 
> I've never heard of one going out. Can that happen?


U never know also u sure ur pcie slots all good?


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> You are not alone, every time I ran HCI, display driver crashed. I have taken the habit to go in the device manager and disable the graphic card when running HCI lol.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Yeah same here. Had a bsod from it as well, 0x116 video tdr. Went in and checked the logs for HCI and it was @ 600% with no errors. I even ran google stressapptest before that for 3 hours.
> 
> I was planning on posting my results in that ddr4 stability thread but gave up on hci after that because it kept happening. Might try it now with the disabled driver.


You shouldn't have to disable anything for HCI to run and a display driver crash should be treated as the very sign of instability you are testing for.

May need to tweak ring or vccsa voltage.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teafac3*
> 
> Are these safe voltages? Trying to get my ram running at its rated speed and timings but its been failing so itried looser timings 16 18 18 36 dram voltage 1.5v vccsa 1.2v vttdram .8v .My ram fails at its xmp settings even with those voltages so i lossened the timings abit. If this doesnt work im going to run hci memtest overnight on default bios settings. Think i may have faulty ram.


1.2 a lot of vccsa and DRAM termination voltage should be generally be half of vDIMM.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kylar182*
> 
> I've never heard of one going out. Can that happen?


No idea what the cause of your issue is, but SLI bridges can be defective or damaged...plenty of points of failure on them.


----------



## leonman44

Guys , i still fight with this latency thing it starts to drive me crazy , my system worked a bit better when i formated it but not perfect , after some days it started to spike again hard on latency and i used this commands:
bcdedit /set tscsyncpolicy enhanced
bcdedit /set useplatformclock yes
bcdedit /set useplatformtick yes
bcdedit /set disabledynamictick yes

which they helped a lot on stabilizing my latency and snappiness but now it wont got less than 27ms! It also helped with gaming stuttering but it wont disappear , should i RMA my motherboard? I am getting stuttering in almost every game ! (* i have overclocked my monitor to 75hz with evga program if that effects it somehow).


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leonman44*
> 
> I am getting stuttering in almost every game ! (* i have overclocked my monitor to 75hz with evga program if that effects it somehow).


Have you verified your monitor overclock? With everything you have done, it sounds to me like what you are experiencing is not stutter, but frame skipping from the monitor.

Try this:http://www.testufo.com/#test=framerates Best used with firefox, all other apps closed. Should be a very smooth animation. I have found sometimes it wont detect, despite the obvious frame skip. The animation should be buttery smooth.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teafac3*
> 
> I tried that except i set the voltage to 1.5 and it was unstable will 1.375 make a difference?


you don't need that excessive voltage. Unless the sticks are broken or bad, something is not set properly. I can;t remember if you tested each stick individually?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kylar182*
> 
> I've never heard of one going out. Can that happen?


Oh they can go bad... especially some of the earlier EVGA light bridges.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leonman44*
> 
> Guys , i still fight with this latency thing it starts to drive me crazy , my system worked a bit better when i formated it but not perfect , after some days it started to spike again hard on latency and i used this commands:
> bcdedit /set tscsyncpolicy enhanced
> bcdedit /set useplatformclock yes
> bcdedit /set useplatformtick yes
> bcdedit /set disabledynamictick yes
> 
> which they helped a lot on stabilizing my latency and snappiness but now it wont got less than 27ms! It also helped with gaming stuttering but it wont disappear , should i RMA my motherboard? I am getting stuttering in almost every game ! (* i have overclocked my monitor to 75hz with evga program if that effects it somehow).
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


LargeSystemCache 1 in registry (keeps hard pagefaults counts low).

and run th emoinitor at it's stock refresh until you sort out the latency/DPC/Interrupt issue.


----------



## leonman44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Have you verified your monitor overclock? With everything you have done, it sounds to me like what you are experiencing is not stutter, but frame skipping from the monitor.
> 
> Try this:http://www.testufo.com/#test=framerates Best used with firefox, all other apps closed. Should be a very smooth animation. I have found sometimes it wont detect, despite the obvious frame skip. The animation should be buttery smooth.


Yeap my ufo is perfectly stable and smooth , way smoother than the 38fps ufo ! It doesn't trigger my problem in this test , even in battlefield when everything is smooth , i take a vehicle and when i am driving if i look around with my mouse then stuttering occurs and the picture starts to do some *jumps*


----------



## leonman44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> LargeSystemCache 1 in registry (keeps hard pagefaults counts low).
> and run th emoinitor at it's stock refresh until you sort out the latency/DPC/Interrupt issue.


Change the value from 0 -> 1 rebooted my system and did 2 tests after a while but both was the same:




Could it be a hardware problem or is it windows 10 that *****?


----------



## Kylar182

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Oh they can go bad... especially some of the earlier EVGA light bridges.
> :


This is one of the Red light ROG ones. I ordered another one and I'll RMA this one if that's the case. Has anyone heard of the ROG ones dying?


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teafac3*
> 
> So here is my dilema. Start off by pointing out that with cmos cleared and everything bone stock my system passed 8 hours occt, 8 hours hci memtest, and numerous x265 runs. I then proceeded to apply my rams xmp speed and timing manually and set vdimm to 1.38 and ran hci memtest 500% no errors and stable. So again i clear cmos and procceed to overclock my core to 4.5 at 1.282v with cpu input voltage at 1.96v and pass 8 hours occt and numerous x265 runs. Everything is all good but when I apply the ram and the core oc i crash not even 10 minutes into occt. What gives? By themselevess they are stable but together they are ****. Any advice?


Upload a hwinfo64 screenshot to show the details? Have you done anything with vccsa?


----------



## Teafac3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> Upload a hwinfo64 screenshot to show the details? Have you done anything with vccsa?


Vccsa on auto winfo64 reads 1.128. I can upload later when i get home


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leonman44*
> 
> Change the value from 0 -> 1 rebooted my system and did 2 tests after a while but both was the same:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could it be a hardware problem or is it windows 10 that *****?


ugh, that's gotta be one of the rig's components causing that. only way to trouble shoot the problem is to go bone stock on everythinbg, boot with one drive, keyboard and mouse - test. then if that;s relatively clean, add atached components one at a time to try and ID the root cause. It's not your windows install.

Page faults are not going to be the cause of the stuttering you mention. DPCs and interrupts would/could be, but your machine is pretty tight on those.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kylar182*
> 
> This is one of the Red light ROG ones. I ordered another one and I'll RMA this one if that's the case. Has anyone heard of the ROG ones dying?


just try the one that came with your MB...


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leonman44*
> 
> Change the value from 0 -> 1 rebooted my system and did 2 tests after a while but both was the same:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could it be a hardware problem or is it windows 10 that *****?


Are you speaking of the hard page fault? Is there any performance deficit here or are you just watching the counter? Sorry if I've missed something else.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> *Are you speaking of the hard page fault*? Is there any performance deficit here or are you just watching the counter? Sorry if I've missed something else.


yup.


----------



## leonman44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> ugh, that's gotta be one of the rig's components causing that. only way to trouble shoot the problem is to go bone stock on everythinbg, boot with one drive, keyboard and mouse - test. then if that;s relatively clean, add atached components one at a time to try and ID the root cause. It's not your windows install.
> 
> Page faults are not going to be the cause of the stuttering you mention. DPCs and interrupts would/could be, but your machine is pretty tight on those.


I tried reflashing the original bios and reseting , tried with 1 ram stick and non xmp profile , tried removing keyboard , mouse , speakers , ethernet , motherboard usb , audio , usb3 and ssd , hdd cables but no improvement. I didn't disconnect only my m2 Samsung stick which contains windows (is there any chance to be the filthy rat ?) Any more idea?




Also in dpc before using your commands i could get values from 20-30 and then spikes to 1000 now i am getting 1000 stable -.- what the heck is going wrong with this system?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Are you speaking of the hard page fault? Is there any performance deficit here or are you just watching the counter? Sorry if I've missed something else.


I was suffering from game stuttering with fps stable at 75 and 60 , after some commands i could stabilize my dpc and fix some of the stuttering!

* EDIT
I found that windows was auto installing an older 3d view nvidia driver so , i had 2 of them that it caused a lot of problems! Now my latency can go lower! but it spikes higher , also hardpagefaultsseems better now it takes time to max out the hole bar but it does :


----------



## Teafac3

If my cpu is stable at 4.5ghz with 1.282vcore and 1.96vccin and my cache is stable at 4.0ghz 1.25v with aida64 cache only test but if i test the two with occt or x265 it crashes what viltage do i need to tweak?


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teafac3*
> 
> If my cpu is stable at 4.5ghz with 1.282vcore and 1.96vccin and my cache is stable at 4.0ghz 1.25v with aida64 cache only test but if i test the two with occt or x265 it crashes what viltage do i need to tweak?


That Vccin/cache voltage seems high already for a 4.5GHZ OC. Probably your vcore just a tad.


----------



## Teafac3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artah*
> 
> That Vccin/cache voltage seems high already for a 4.5GHZ OC. Probably your vcore just a tad.


Thats what i was thinking gonna try 1.286v


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teafac3*
> 
> If my cpu is stable at 4.5ghz with 1.282vcore and 1.96vccin and my cache is stable at 4.0ghz 1.25v with aida64 cache only test but if i test the two with occt or x265 it crashes what viltage do i need to tweak?


Vcache at 1.25V is high also....


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leonman44*
> 
> 
> ]


This looks normal -


----------



## Associated

@leonman44 here are my resoults... everything works normal... this are all done when playing Youtube, chatting...







DPC latency is somehow connected to the power saving options... first is power saving, second is balanced and third (the "worse") is high performance, every mode for 40sec on the scale...



I figured that out a while back on LGA1156 when sound started skipping, in the end was a Intel ethernet driver...


----------



## leonman44

so running in high performance in dpc shows increased latency? because i am getting all yellow after unistalled the older 3d nvidia driver everything seems way smoother and latency only in latencymod decreased! But i guess its back to normal again , i was waiting a sec to open chrome for first time boot , now it will open right away , very snappy!


----------



## Jpmboy

47 min recording. all sorts of normal use during that time. I think you should ignore page faults. [email protected]/4.2 adaptive, 32GB ram (8 sticks) balanced power, speedstep enabled... etc.


----------



## leonman44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 47 min recording. all sorts of normal use during that time. I think you should ignore page faults. [email protected]/4.2 adaptive, 32GB ram (8 sticks) balanced power, speedstep enabled... etc.


It seems that i should ignore it. After all this i found 2 commands really helpfull!!

This is before:


and this is after using this command: bcdedit /deletevalue useplatformclock



so basically this two: bcdedit /deletevalue useplatformclock (bcdedit /set useplatformclock true if you want to restore hpet!)
and : bcdedit /set disabledynamictick yes


----------



## Teafac3

Decided to run this myself results look scary. Where do I even begin lol?


----------



## leonman44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teafac3*
> 
> Decided to run this myself results look scary. Where do I even begin lol?


Dont use Dpc checker i read now that it is not working at windows 8 and over because of kernel changes , so latencymon is the way to go , check the processes first to find which driver caused that latency interrupt


----------



## Teafac3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leonman44*
> 
> Dont use Dpc checker i read now that it is not working at windows 8 and over because of kernel changes , so latencymon is the way to go , check the processes first to find which driver caused that latency interrupt


how would i know which one it is? And once i find it what is my next step?


----------



## leonman44

It says some details in processes not currently at my pc :/ , but 1) try to unistall and reinstall last network driver from your motherboards site if doesn't solve that , 2) update chipset and intel management engine from again your mobos site , 3) it could be your anti virus i had to unistall my avast do that , and we will see how it is going!IF it is solved then you can try this two commands that i wrote at my post for further snapiness and less latency.


----------



## lilchronic

This is what happened when i played BF4 for 15 min.
EDIT:.........ehhh thought i had list with the most at top. any way punkbuster had like 9900 page faults.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leonman44*
> 
> It seems that i should ignore it. After all this i found 2 commands really helpfull!!
> 
> This is before:
> 
> and this is after using this command: bcdedit /deletevalue useplatformclock
> 
> *so basically this two: bcdedit /deletevalue useplatformclock (bcdedit /set useplatformclock true if you want to restore hpet!)
> and : bcdedit /set disabledynamictick yes*


the proper syntax for the first command is

bcdedit /set useplatformclock (yes or no)

It is not necessary to delete the value in registry, then add it back. Just disable it or enable it to avoid unnecessary registry changes.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 47 min recording. all sorts of normal use during that time. I think you should ignore page faults. [email protected]/4.2 adaptive, 32GB ram (8 sticks) balanced power, speedstep enabled... etc.


Yeah, the latencymon page also mentioned that only considering hardpage fault as a problem if you actually having dropout in streaming. High pagefault doesn't necessarily means there's a problem. There's high false-positive rate for this test I think.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leonman44*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 47 min recording. all sorts of normal use during that time. I think you should ignore page faults. [email protected]/4.2 adaptive, 32GB ram (8 sticks) balanced power, speedstep enabled... etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It seems that i should ignore it. After all this i found 2 commands really helpfull!!
> 
> This is before:
> 
> 
> and this is after using this command: bcdedit /deletevalue useplatformclock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so basically this two: bcdedit /deletevalue useplatformclock (bcdedit /set useplatformclock true if you want to restore hpet!)
> and : bcdedit /set disabledynamictick yes
Click to expand...

The results are not conclusive since it depends on the background services running in the background. IMO they're within margin of error. The correct way to disable hpet is with _bcdedit /set useplatformclock no_.

*Edit:* Ooops! Didn't see your last post there @Jpmboy.


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> There's high false-positive rate for this test I think.


They aren't false positives.

Hard page faults are simply inevitable if anything ever points to data that has to be retrieved from outside of system memory, this is exceedingly common.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> They aren't false positives.
> 
> Hard page faults are simply inevitable if anything ever points to data that has to be retrieved from outside of system memory, this is exceedingly common.


^^this.









false positives in the sense that folks are chasing a rabbit down the hole trying to eliminate a non-issue.


----------



## kizwan

I meant false positive in the sense that even though you get very high pagefault, it doesn't necessarily means there's a problem with your rig. Even latencymon page mentioned only considering it is a problem if you actually having problem with stream. I get very high pagefault with red bar too but no problem with games or streaming here.


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leonman44*
> 
> It seems that i should ignore it. After all this i found 2 commands really helpfull!!
> 
> This is before:
> 
> 
> and this is after using this command: bcdedit /deletevalue useplatformclock
> 
> 
> 
> so basically this two: bcdedit /deletevalue useplatformclock (bcdedit /set useplatformclock true if you want to restore hpet!)
> and : bcdedit /set disabledynamictick yes


Whoa... why is the latency with HPET turned off so much smaller? The only reason I turned on HPET was because the x265 bench required it to run. Will my system run more smoothly with it turned off?

If you have enough memory to do what you want all in ram, I think you could reduce page faults by shrinking down the size of your swapfile to a bare minimum. And putting it on a super fast drive should reduce the time taken when there is a fault. But given how the windows loader works, you're always going to have page faults even with no swap file at all, exes and dll files get mapped into virtual mem and swapped into phys mem as needed.

here's what i got after a very short run with it



edit: launched a new program and the bottom bar max'd out at about 50k microsecs


----------



## schoolofmonkey

So I'm guessing judging by everyone else's results this is bad, I was just doing everyday stuff like opening Photoshop, Web Browsing, Watching Youtube, Steam always open, email etc:



Can someone explain why?
This was after I used the bcdedit /deletevalue useplatformclock and bcdedit /set disabledynamictick yes commands (restarted the machine after).


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> So I'm guessing judging by everyone else's results this is bad, I was just doing everyday stuff like opening Photoshop, Web Browsing, Watching Youtube, Steam always open, email etc:
> 
> 
> 
> Can someone explain why?
> This was after I used the bcdedit /deletevalue useplatformclock and bcdedit /set disabledynamictick yes commands (restarted the machine after).


You supposed to close anything & disconnected everything non-essential before running the latency test.

Do you have problem in gaming or streaming? If not, you can ignore the hard pagefault.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> You supposed to close anything & disconnecting everything non-essential before running the latency test.
> 
> Do you have problem in gaming or streaming? If not, you can ignore the hard pagefault.


Ah well I didn't do that, I guess I did a "real world" test..lol

Gaming is stable and steady, no sudden FPS drops or spikes.
I don't steam so I wouldn't know.

Probably no really needed in my case, My 5820k [email protected] is 3 hours OCCT stable, but it's first time I've seen you guys talk about Latency Monitor so I thought I'd give it a crack.


----------



## leonman44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> Whoa... why is the latency with HPET turned off so much smaller? The only reason I turned on HPET was because the x265 bench required it to run. Will my system run more smoothly with it turned off?
> 
> If you have enough memory to do what you want all in ram, I think you could reduce page faults by shrinking down the size of your swapfile to a bare minimum. And putting it on a super fast drive should reduce the time taken when there is a fault. But given how the windows loader works, you're always going to have page faults even with no swap file at all, exes and dll files get mapped into virtual mem and swapped into phys mem as needed.
> 
> here's what i got after a very short run with it
> 
> 
> 
> edit: launched a new program and the bottom bar max'd out at about 50k microsecs


Yeap! Difference is noticeably for me everything is a little more snappy like opening chrome, pussing tab in gaming progress will open the score table in no time. I have read in general that in x99 hpet isn't support it thats why i couldn't find to disable it in bios like my old amd crapy system. Hpet chase me down all this year's! Anyway my lat with hpet was about 25-30 and spikes to 50-60 now it is 6-15 and spikes rarely to 30-40. With Hpet numbers was higher but tighter on spikes but again i feel my system better without that old system clock.

I dont know hiw to do that memory trick but i got an extra 60gb ssd if i can use it for that.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leonman44*
> 
> Yeap! Difference is noticeably for me everything is a little more snappy like opening chrome, pussing tab in gaming progress will open the score table in no time. I have read in general that in x99 hpet isn't support it thats why i couldn't find to disable it in bios like my old amd crapy system. Hpet chase me down all this year's! Anyway my lat with hpet was about 25-30 and spikes to 50-60 now it is 6-15 and spikes rarely to 30-40. With Hpet numbers was higher but tighter on spikes but again i feel my system better without that old system clock.


You know what I noticed that too, I shaved 4 seconds off my Paint Shop x7 Pro startup, it opens as quick as my wife's 4790k machine now.
Same with Chrome.

Though my MSI x99a Gaming 7 does have an option to turn of HPET in the BIOS.


----------



## ahnafakeef

Could someone please answer the following questions?

1. Paired with a top tier motherboard, can the 5960X run 3200MHz/4000MHz RAM?
2. Is there any news of when the next LGA2011 CPUs will be released, and if it will utilize the same X99 chipset or not?

Thank you.


----------



## Kimir

1. 3200Mhz yes, 4000Mhz no.
2. Will use X99 and same socket, it's a refresh. Release date are unknown, all rumors.


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> 1. 3200Mhz yes, 4000Mhz no.
> 2. Will use X99 and same socket, it's a refresh. Release date are unknown, all rumors.


Thanks for the quick response.

I have some further queries.

1. Is there any news on whether it will be Broadwell-E or Skylake-E?

2. Is there a particular batch number for the 5960X that overclocks well?

3. Which motherboard will overclock the 5960X best? Is the ASUS X99-Deluxe as good a choice as any other top tier motherboard?

4. 5960X being the highest end CPU available, is there any way to run 4000MHz RAM with it? If not, what is the highest speed of RAM it can handle?

5. Last but not least - what might the next lineup of LGA2011 CPUs bring that might make them worth waiting for over a 5960X?

Thank you.


----------



## Kimir

1. Rumors indicate it will be Broadwell-E.
2. Yes, J513B... have shown good results. There is a list on HWbot, mind you it's only initial binning or benching speed most of the time, not rock stable stuff.
http://forum.hwbot.org/showthread.php?t=112569
3. Asus RVE and Giga X99 Champ are known to be good. the Deluxe might aswell be as good for most. But since you are asking about high dram frequency, might aswell get the best to achieve that.
4. 4000Mhz is absolute no go for the IMC on haswell-e. Most good sample will do 3200Mhz (at strap 100), given the dram chosen is X99 friendly. B-die based 3200C14 like GSkill do is. 3400 is doable with 125 strap.
5. Rumors indicate that the next X CPU will be 10 cores, so there is that.


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> 1. Rumors indicate it will be Broadwell-E.
> 2. Yes, J513B... have shown good results. There is a list on HWbot, mind you it's only initial binning or benching speed most of the time, not rock stable stuff.
> http://forum.hwbot.org/showthread.php?t=112569
> 3. Asus RVE and Giga X99 Champ are known to be good. the Deluxe might aswell be as good for most. But since you are asking about high dram frequency, might aswell get the best to achieve that.
> 4. 4000Mhz is absolute no go for the IMC on haswell-e. Most good sample will do 3200Mhz (at strap 100), given the dram chosen is X99 friendly. B-die based 3200C14 like GSkill do is. 3400 is doable with 125 strap.
> 5. Rumors indicate that the next X CPU will be 10 cores, so there is that.


Will this kit pair well with a 5960X and RVE/X99-Deluxe?

Not concerned about the deca-core CPU. Would have gone for the octa even if it were Broadwell-E.

Thanks for the quick info. Much appreciated.


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Will this kit pair well with a 5960X and RVE/X99-Deluxe?
> 
> Not concerned about the deca-core CPU. Would have gone for the octa even if it were Broadwell-E.
> 
> Thanks for the quick info. Much appreciated.


I wouldn't recommend this kit for few reason. First being it's a dual channel kit, you want a 4 dimms kit for X99. It's tested/rated for 100 serie chipset (ie z170) and those timing doesn't indicated samsung B-die chip. It could be something else.
If you really want 3200Mhz, I'd recommend either GSkill F4-3200C14Q-32GVK (or GVR, being Ripjaws V) or F4-3200C14Q-32GTZ (being TridentZ).
Hynix based kit can also overclock quite well, my HyperX Predator 2666c13 (4x4GB) can do 3200 cas 16 with 1.4v.


----------



## leonman44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> You know what I noticed that too, I shaved 4 seconds off my Paint Shop x7 Pro startup, it opens as quick as my wife's 4790k machine now.
> Same with Chrome.
> 
> Though my MSI x99a Gaming 7 does have an option to turn of HPET in the BIOS.


But there are still people out there suggesting hpet for a higher performance







!Both my systems had problem with it can't be that bad luck... my X99-A/3.1 Asus doesn't have the setting, so does anyone know if it is enabled or disabled by default in bios?


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leonman44*
> 
> But there are still people out there suggesting hpet for a higher performance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !Both my systems had problem with it can't be that bad luck... my X99-A/3.1 Asus doesn't have the setting, so does anyone know if it is enabled or disabled by default in bios?


It doesn't matter whether hpet is enabled or disabled in the bios because windows have total control which timer it will use. I have 3rd party tool which can tell you which timer windows use but I just remember you can just launch hwbot x265 & it will complain if hpet not in use.

There is one other tool you can use to troubleshoot timer/latency related issue, it is called WinTimerTester. You just run it & after a while; it doesn't take too long, under a minute or two; if there's no problem, the ratio (QueryPerformanceCounter / GetTickCount ratio) should be showing 1.000. If the ratio is not 1.000 it means your CPU not tune up correctly & it can screw up many programs in a lot of ways.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> It doesn't matter whether hpet is enabled or disabled in the bios because windows have total control which timer it will use. I have 3rd party tool which can tell you which timer windows use but I just remember you can just launch hwbot x265 & it will complain if hpet not in use.
> 
> There is one other tool you can use to troubleshoot timer/latency related issue, it is called WinTimerTester. You just run it & after a while; it doesn't take too long, under a minute or two; if there's no problem, the ratio (QueryPerformanceCounter / GetTickCount ratio) should be showing 1.000. If the ratio is not 1.000 it means your CPU not tune up correctly & it can screw up many programs in a lot of ways.


Like this:


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> It doesn't matter whether hpet is enabled or disabled in the bios because windows have total control which timer it will use. I have 3rd party tool which can tell you which timer windows use but I just remember you can just launch hwbot x265 & it will complain if hpet not in use.
> 
> There is one other tool you can use to troubleshoot timer/latency related issue, it is called WinTimerTester. You just run it & after a while; it doesn't take too long, under a minute or two; if there's no problem, the ratio (QueryPerformanceCounter / GetTickCount ratio) should be showing 1.000. If the ratio is not 1.000 it means your CPU not tune up correctly & it can screw up many programs in a lot of ways.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like this:
Click to expand...

Yes like that. Congrats, you don't have problem with timer!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> *Hynix based kit can also overclock quite well,* my HyperX Predator 2666c13 (4x4GB) can do 3200 cas 16 with 1.4v.


folks seem to have forgotten this. The hynix 8x4GB 3000c15 kit I have on this x99 rig runs great at 3000c13 with 1.45V. And with all channels filled it just seems to "feel fast".









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leonman44*
> 
> But there are still people out there suggesting hpet for a higher performance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !Both my systems had problem with it can't be that bad luck... my X99-A/3.1 Asus doesn't have the setting, so does anyone know if it is enabled or disabled by default in bios?


whoa - where are you hearing that? A few other timer settings need to accompany HPET "on" for this to be "felt" in normal operations.


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> I wouldn't recommend this kit for few reason. First being it's a dual channel kit, you want a 4 dimms kit for X99. It's tested/rated for 100 serie chipset (ie z170) and those timing doesn't indicated samsung B-die chip. It could be something else.
> If you really want 3200Mhz, I'd recommend either GSkill F4-3200C14Q-32GVK (or GVR, being Ripjaws V) or F4-3200C14Q-32GTZ (being TridentZ).
> Hynix based kit can also overclock quite well, my HyperX Predator 2666c13 (4x4GB) can do 3200 cas 16 with 1.4v.


How do I identify a Samsung B-die chip? And is it the best one available right now?

Also, I've opened a separate thread for advice on the overall build. Please contribute there if you can.

THREAD LINK

Thank you very much.


----------



## leonman44

For me it was playing from 0.999-1.000 about 2 minutes and then stable at 1.000:


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> whoa - where are you hearing that? A few other timer settings need to accompany HPET "on" for this to be "felt" in normal operations.


Didn't clearly understand that but i am not going to leave enabled hpet again for sure!


----------



## Raghar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> 1. Is there any news on whether it will be Broadwell-E or Skylake-E?


Skylake-E would use new socket with about 3000 pins.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> How do I identify a Samsung B-die chip? And is it the best one available right now?
> 
> Also, I've opened a separate thread for advice on the overall build. Please contribute there if you can.
> 
> THREAD LINK
> 
> Thank you very much.


these:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232207

... enjoy!


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> these:
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232207
> 
> ... enjoy!


All B-Die as well
http://gskill.com/en/press/view/g-skill-boosts-ddr4-8gb-module-speed-up-to-4133mhz-16gb--8gbx2-


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> All B-Die as well
> http://gskill.com/en/press/view/g-skill-boosts-ddr4-8gb-module-speed-up-to-4133mhz-16gb--8gbx2-


yeah, good stuff. I'm looking at the 2x8GB >3600 kits.


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> these:
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232207
> 
> ... enjoy!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> All B-Die as well
> http://gskill.com/en/press/view/g-skill-boosts-ddr4-8gb-module-speed-up-to-4133mhz-16gb--8gbx2-


Thanks for the specific suggestions.

What is the highest RAM frequency that the 5960X can utilize? Is it worth investing in higher frequency RAM than 3200MHz?

If yes, what speed should I go for?

If not, I think I'll go for the kit recommended by Jpmboy. Can the kit recommended be overclocked further than 3200MHz?

Also, could you please recommend me the best motherboard for such a setup? I want to overclock it as far as it can go on a Corsair AIO.

Thanks again for all the help.


----------



## rt123

Speaking of B-die, you guys get B-die to work on X99 with just XMP profiles, without Overvolting.?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Thanks for the specific suggestions.
> 
> What is the highest RAM frequency that the 5960X can utilize? Is it worth investing in higher frequency RAM than 3200MHz?
> 
> If yes, what speed should I go for?
> 
> If not, I think I'll go for the kit recommended by Jpmboy. Can the kit recommended be overclocked further than 3200MHz?
> 
> Also, could you please recommend me the best motherboard for such a setup? I want to overclock it as far as it can go on a Corsair AIO.
> 
> Thanks again for all the help.


It really depends on the cpu's imc on how far you can go with ram frequency. 3200Mhz is going to be the sweet spot for Haswell-E any thing above that and you are going to have to adjust the bclk to achieve those speeds.

So far i was able to get 3600Mhz cl13 just for benching and im pretty sure i have some more to push these stick's further.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Speaking of B-die, you guys get B-die to work on X99 with just XMP profiles, without Overvolting.?


yeah


----------



## Malpractis

Thank you all for the DPC latency stuff. I had completely forgotten about it









Been pulling my hair out for a few weeks trying to pin down the cause of some USB issues (mouse/keyboard would freeze for a few sec, then try to catch up with many many inputs), got it all sorted in about 45min once I realised it was DPC related.

I had to get the beta drivers for the USB controllers for my x99 deluxe btw (Win 10 x64). Got them from here.

I remember on my x58 system I had to remove the CD drive or I would have crazy DPC spikes, at least it was only drivers this time


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Speaking of B-die, you guys get B-die to work on X99 with just XMP profiles, without Overvolting.?


XMP? don;t know.







Running the c14 kit at c13 with tight secondaries took a little extra voltage, but not much:

 

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Thanks for the specific suggestions.
> 
> What is the highest RAM frequency that the 5960X can utilize? Is it worth investing in higher frequency RAM than 3200MHz?
> 
> If yes, what speed should I go for?
> 
> If not, I think I'll go for the kit recommended by Jpmboy. Can the kit recommended be overclocked further than 3200MHz?
> 
> Also, could you please recommend me the best motherboard for such a setup? I want to overclock it as far as it can go on a Corsair AIO.
> 
> Thanks again for all the help.


shoot for 3200 with tight timings. Higher freqs are doable but not really beneficial with quad channel x99 (more a bandwidth architecture AFAIK)


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> It really depends on the cpu's imc on how far you can go with ram frequency. 3200Mhz is going to be the sweet spot for Haswell-E any thing above that and you are going to have to adjust the bclk to achieve those speeds.
> 
> So far i was able to get 3600Mhz cl13 just for benching and im pretty sure i have some more to push these stick's further.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> XMP? don;t know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Running the c14 kit at c13 with tight secondaries took a little extra voltage, but not much:
> 
> 
> shoot for 3200 with tight timings. Higher freqs are doable but not really beneficial with quad channel x99 (more a bandwidth architecture AFAIK)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> these:
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232207
> 
> ... enjoy!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> All B-Die as well
> http://gskill.com/en/press/view/g-skill-boosts-ddr4-8gb-module-speed-up-to-4133mhz-16gb--8gbx2-


Alright I'm decided on the Trident Z kit then. Thanks.

Could you please recommend a motherboard that would allow the highest overclock on a 5960X?

Thank you.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Alright I'm decided on the Trident Z kit then. Thanks.
> 
> Could you please recommend a motherboard that would allow the highest overclock on a 5960X?
> 
> Thank you.


gonna depend more on the 5960X than the MB once you consider the top flight boards. Rampage V or GB OC champ. But you know, this is not the wisest time to invest $1000 in HW-E... unless you can soak it up in a few months when 10core BW-E comes out.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> gonna depend more on the 5960X than the MB once you consider the top flight boards. Rampage V or GB OC champ. But you know, this is not the wisest time to invest $1000 in HW-E... unless you can soak it up in a few months when 10core BW-E comes out.


We know my 5820k is a average overclocker, so this is what I'm doing, ride it out until broadwell-e, those 10 core beasts look appetizing, I'm sure they'll have another run of newer motherboard revisions (at the moment in Australia I can only find 5 x99 board in any store), but most of us will just do a CPU swap out..


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> We know my 5820k is a average overclocker, so this is what I'm doing, ride it out until broadwell-e, those 10 core beasts look appetizing, I'm sure they'll have another run of newer motherboard revisions (at the moment in Australia I can only find 5 x99 board in any store), but most of us will just do a CPU swap out..


lol - $1500USD swap out.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> lol - $1500USD swap out.


We can dream.
But you're telling me I won't see you in the Broadwell-E thread with one hey









A 6900k is a nice upgrade over the 5820k, that would still be worth looking at..lol


----------



## HeadlessKnight

Are all X99 motherboards supposed to support Broadwell-E? Won't some manufacturers be lazy to update the BIOS of some lower-end mobos?


----------



## Cyber Locc

Hey guys so I will be joining the club soon, (once I can be bothered to take a screenie







). Anyway, I got a 5820k running in my test bench atm, with so me albeit not great rads (a 240 EX v1, 240 RS v1), and a pretty scratched up raystorm lol. So the loop is hardly braggabley nice for my bench but, I am curious are temps always high?

My loop with my 4820k, had these rads (and a 420 and 480 OCOOL XT) 45 and 3 290xs and my CPU at 4.8 for benching wouldnt go over 60. This sucker on its own loop is currently hitting, 75 (more so sticking around low 70s but hits 75-76 for a second here and there). I currently am testing its limits, it most likely wont be ran this hard as this is a MATX build for my office (will have a 420/280 nemesis GTS's)
The fans are running at 1200rpms, and there also arguably bad corsair SP QEs







.

Anyway, I just ran real bench for 1 hour (it failed at 49 mins though). at 4.626, 1.315 at the temps were hitting 76. So are these things impossible to keep under 60c lol? With moderate clocks of course? I am running RB again at 1.325 atm, temps are about the same, want to see how far it can go







, I had to BLCK to 125 as I couldnt get past 4.4 no matter how much voltage (I went to 1.38 just for testing it still failed after 2 mins). The BLCK is helping alot, I was able to hit 4.5 with 1.265 stable for an hour, may go lower, I didn't try YET







.

Oh ambient is about 22-23c.


----------



## Cyber Locc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> lol - $1500USD swap out.


Has that been confirmed yet? because the same sources said the 8 5960x was going to be 1300 which well it isnt lol.

X series CPUs have consistently been 1000, I do not see them tacking on another 500, but maybe.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyber Locc*
> 
> Has that been confirmed yet? because the same sources said the 8 5960x was going to be 1300 which well it isnt lol.
> 
> X series CPUs have consistently been 1000, I do not see them tacking on another 500, but maybe.


Who knows. Intel have kept the same structure on their Extreme chips for awhile yes, but who's to say that won't change. Just keep your fingers crossed lol.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> We can dream.
> But you're telling me I won't see you in the Broadwell-E thread with one hey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A 6900k is a nice upgrade over the 5820k, that would still be worth looking at..lol


nothing between the lines. $1500 or $1000, X-class cpus have never been cheap going back to 980X, QX9650 etc.


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leonman44*
> 
> Asus doesn't have the setting, so does anyone know if it is enabled or disabled by default in bios?


If there is no setting in the firmware setup, and it's any remotely recent platform/chipset, it almost certainly defaults to enabled.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeadlessKnight*
> 
> Are all X99 motherboards supposed to support Broadwell-E? Won't some manufacturers be lazy to update the BIOS of some lower-end mobos?


we should see what's new feature will have new motherboard designed for broadwell-e.
DMI 3.0?

I don't think that users will put a $1500 CPU on a motherboard that doesn't max out all the features of the CPU.
In any case, I hope there will be no reason to upgrade my motherboard, after all this BIOS releases it's quite stable now and I would not like to restart having problems.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

MRTooShort posted this, not sure where it came from


----------



## Kimir

Wait & see...
I'll wait til there are a good batch, probably.


----------



## Cyber Locc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Who knows. Intel have kept the same structure on their Extreme chips for awhile yes, but who's to say that won't change. Just keep your fingers crossed lol.


I wouldn't put it past them lol, I just dont see a reason, unless the yields are just that bad lol.

And then there is the fact that the same people claiming this 1500 dollar 6960x also said that the 5960x would be 1200 or 1300 or whatever and well it wasn't lol. If they do price it at 1500 I dont think they will see as many sales, I could be wrong though.

With Zen making a possible splash, I am sure they are not going to put themselves in a position to let AMD get any market share.

The last time they released a CPU for 1500 it didnt go so well, the next CPU was 1000 and has been ever since. that tells me the industry will swallow 1000, not 1500. Also 1500 and will obviously be bad OCing, I personally dont think that is a realistic price compared to the 8 core that should go down in price, if they do price it at 1500, I think we will see a skylake deca for 1000.


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> we should see what's new feature will have new motherboard designed for broadwell-e.
> DMI 3.0?
> 
> I don't think that users will put a $1500 CPU on a motherboard that doesn't max out all the features of the CPU.
> In any case, I hope there will be no reason to upgrade my motherboard, after all this BIOS releases it's quite stable now and I would not like to restart having problems.


Agreed 100%








I think I will stick with my nice i7-5930K, for years.


----------



## Cyb3r

yep unless we get a really good oc batch i doubt many will swap between a 5960x and the 6960x since it's going to be between 1000$ and 1200$ probably

also all the weird minor problems with bios'es and X99 now that everything is stable i'd like to keep it that way lol


----------



## Jpmboy

Basically had a 5960X the day it launched... luckily I didn't experience all the bios problems folks are talking about. If the 6950X can match the routine 50% OCs we see on the 5960X, gonna have to get one.








I've seen $999 - $1500 for the 10 core. All guesses.


----------



## Cyber Locc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyb3r*
> 
> yep unless we get a really good oc batch i doubt many will swap between a 5960x and the 6960x since it's going to be between 1000$ and 1200$ probably
> 
> also all the weird minor problems with bios'es and X99 now that everything is stable i'd like to keep it that way lol


I agree if you bought a X there is no reason to upgrade really. As far as bioses, not sure where that is coming from, I have used every rampage black since the first one. They are leaps and bounds better than there normal rampage brother from day 1 of release. Not much changes its still X99, the refresh boards are usually stable day 1 and more refined than the older boards as they have more experience with the chipset and know what changes should be made both hardware and software wise.

The issues we saw with X99 release and Z170 release and X79 release, have to do with that being the first iteration of the chipset, it has little to do with the CPU, that doesn't happen on a refresh.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Basically had a 5960X the day it launched... luckily I didn't experience all the bios problems folks are talking about. If the 6950X can match the routine 50% OCs we see on the 5960X, gonna have to get one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've seen $999 - $1500 for the 10 core. All guesses.


I love the idea of a decacore, Especially as I have been getting more into doing stuff that uses the cores







. If it is 1000, I am going to buy my first X series since 970, I been gimping the past few gens







.


----------



## Jpmboy

It will come down to heat management at the BW-E density.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> MRTooShort posted this, not sure where it came from


it seems that there will be no X99-2 chipset.


----------



## Cyber Locc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> it seems that there will be no X99-2 chipset.


What is an x99-2 chipset? Are you saying there will be no refresh boards, as yes there will lol. They will not be called x99-2 however they are just a reiteration of x99.

Same thing with the refresh from x79 and the refreshes from x58, Mainstream changes the name HEDT does not.

There has never been an xXX-2 chipset where the heck did you get that idea from lol.

Also for anyone that has a X99 board already it is usually a waste to upgrade it. The refresh boards will have a few features added and be stable (unlike the x99 first ones until post updates) beyond that, not much. The differences are usually not game changing just slight improvements all around. We will probably see like USB 3.1 added to boards, (as we have with newer X99 boards) stupid stuff like that. Plus any Broadwell features.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> It will come down to heat management at the BW-E density.


I can handle the heat







, just the price I am not happy about, I am not beyond spending 1000s on a loop but a CPU not so much hahaha. If I go with a 5960x it will be my new main rig, so the CPU will have its very own 560 rad and d5 should be able to cool it no problem







.

Update on my i7 5820k I been running real bench for 2 hours now at 4.626, 1.329v, 1.9vid so it looks like I am in the top 36% but still not as good as I hoped, I lost the lottery I guess







. My ram is running at 3376mhz 17x3/41 (timings are on auto atm) at that speed though without issue







.

I tried 4.7 at 1.35 and it wouldn't go an hour, dont really want to feed it more. I may try to down clock the ram and see what that gives me, I didn't mean to set it that high, I changed the strap and forgot to change the ram speed lol.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> yeah


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> XMP? don;t know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Running the c14 kit at c13 with tight secondaries took a little extra voltage, but not much:


Thanks for the info Gents, looks like I need to do some work.

Meanwhile, tested the 5820K,



Seems to be a decent chip. But will probably sell it soon.

H100i does a terrible job of keeping the temps in check as always.


----------



## Cyber Locc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Thanks for the info Gents, looks like I need to do some work.
> 
> Meanwhile, tested the 5820K,
> 
> 
> 
> Seems to be a decent chip. But will probably sell it soon.
> 
> H100i does a terrible job of keeping the temps in check as always.


Not bad thats about the same as mine







which I am unhappy about lol). I had to use Strap though to get past 4400.

I actually wouldn't be so quick to judge your h100i, I have my bench setup with 2 xspc rads (240s) and corsair sp 120s and my temps are the same with very close clocks/voltage I think these chips just run hot. Or XSPC rads suck lol.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Thanks for the info Gents, looks like I need to do some work.
> 
> Meanwhile, tested the 5820K,
> 
> 
> 
> Seems to be a decent chip. But will probably sell it soon.
> 
> H100i does a terrible job of keeping the temps in check as always.


Your temps look pretty good.
Id probably get the same if it wasn't so hot here. Ambient temp in my room is 25°c / 79°F. It is 75°f outside but if i open the windows i'll have pollen getting all in my room and computer. almost time to turn the ac on.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyber Locc*
> 
> Not bad thats about the same as mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> which I am unhappy about lol). I had to use Strap though to get past 4400.
> 
> I actually wouldn't be so quick to judge your h100i, I have my bench setup with 2 xspc rads (240s) and corsair sp 120s and my temps are the same with very close clocks/voltage I think these chips just run hot. Or XSPC rads suck lol.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Your temps look pretty good.
> Id probably get the same if it wasn't so hot here. Ambient temp in my room is 25°c / 79°F. It is 75°f outside but if i open the windows i'll have pollen getting all in my room and computer. almost time to turn the ac on.


I guess its just Haswell-E that's too hot.

My ambient was also 25C & H100i fans were in aeroplane mode (full speed).


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> I guess its just Haswell-E that's too hot.
> 
> My ambient was also 25C & H100i fans were in aeroplane mode (full speed).


My room gets so hot when i run games and stress test's. The cold weather in northern florida is officially gone.









... the big clock has indoor and outdoor temps.


----------



## rt123

79F outside here.

This is a bit hot for March in NJ. Bad time to be binning CPUs.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> 79F outside here.
> 
> This is a bit hot for March in NJ. Bad time to be binning CPUs.


That's when these come in handy


----------



## Cyber Locc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> 79F outside here.
> 
> This is a bit hot for March in NJ. Bad time to be binning CPUs.


That's the best time







, that is when you can find out how if you got a really good cpu. Check out the leader boards SL 5.0ghz on AIR Drools lol, 2.75v for 5ghz is just well you know.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> That's when these come in handy


Na those babys come out after you found the golden chip







.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> That's when these come in handy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyber Locc*
> 
> That's the best time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , that is when you can find out how if you got a really good cpu. Check out the leader boards SL 5.0ghz on AIR Drools lol, 2.75v for 5ghz is just well you know.
> Na those babys come out after you found the golden chip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Agreed.


----------



## brian19876

im having a problem gettingmy 5820k stable after i use the xmp profile to get my memory stable at its rated speed of 2800 My rig seems stable over night run prime 95 12h run at 4.6 1.328v without overclocking memory temps less than 85c peak


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brian19876*
> 
> im having a problem gettingmy 5820k stable after i use the xmp profile to get my memory stable at its rated speed of 2800 My rig seems stable over night run prime 95 12h run at 4.6 1.328v without overclocking memory temps less than 85c peak


XMP for 2800 utilizes the 125 strap. Did you overclock your CPU on the 125 or 100 strap?


----------



## brian19876

yes i set the multi to 36 i think im not sitting in front of my pc right this second


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brian19876*
> 
> yes i set the multi to 36 i think im not sitting in front of my pc right this second


There is a discrepancy in BCLK when using 125 strap and XMP. Manually setting 125 strap will give you 125 BCLK. XMP sets your BCLK to 127.4

125x36=4500
127.4x36=4586

did you account for this when you overclocked your CPU?


----------



## brian19876

127.4x36=4586 yes thats what its set for was stable at 4.6


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brian19876*
> 
> 127.4x36=4586 yes thats what its set for was stable at 4.6


What type of instability are you encountering? BSOD? Wont boot? Do you have a Q code or an Event Log?


----------



## brian19876

windows 10 blue restart screen whea uncorrectable error


----------



## Teafac3

Are there any negatives to not overclocking the cache when your core is overclocked?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brian19876*
> 
> windows 10 blue restart screen whea uncorrectable error


too low vcore or vccin for the frequency. WHEA can be correctable or uncorrectable - you might want to check in event viewer for accumulated Correctable WHEA.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teafac3*
> 
> Are there any negatives to not overclocking the cache when your core is overclocked?


no negatives. there are positives to overclocking cache tho.


----------



## brian19876

Need help what is the best way to see if your memory is unstable vs cpu i used prime the other day for many hours on large fft to check temps everything fine for 8 hours but last night tried blend test crashed in 1 hour. no memory overclock
so i backed off from 4.6 to 4.4 crashed again in less than a hour.
any suggestion would be appreciated


----------



## Teafac3

no negatives. there are positives to overclocking cache tho.







[/quote]

Do you think the performance gains made from overclocking cache are worth sacrificing core speed in order to maintain stability? For example with my core speed at 4.5 my temps in occt for an 8 hour run average in the high 60s. Now if I were to overclock my cache the voltages I would to keep my chip stable at 4.5 would bring my temps into the high 70s requiring me to downclock to 4.4 in order to have temps in check and chip stable with cache overclocked too.

So what's better 4.5 core only or 4.4core and like 4.0-4.3cache?


----------



## Qwinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teafac3*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no negatives. there are positives to overclocking cache tho.


Do you think the performance gains made from overclocking cache are worth sacrificing core speed in order to maintain stability? For example with my core speed at 4.5 my temps in occt for an 8 hour run average in the high 60s. Now if I were to overclock my cache the voltages I would to keep my chip stable at 4.5 would bring my temps into the high 70s requiring me to downclock to 4.4 in order to have temps in check and chip stable with cache overclocked too.

So what's better 4.5 core only or 4.4core and like 4.0-4.3cache?[/quote]

No amount of cache OC is worth any amount of core OC. Go with the 4.5. That said, high 70s in OCCT is nothing to worry about. As long as your max temp spike is below, say, 81, you're fine. Note that I'm talking about package temp, not individual core temp. For individual cores in the high 70s, yeah, that's getting warm.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brian19876*
> 
> Need help what is the best way to see if your memory is unstable vs cpu i used prime the other day for many hours on large fft to check temps everything fine for 8 hours but last night tried blend test crashed in 1 hour. no memory overclock
> so i backed off from 4.6 to 4.4 crashed again in less than a hour.
> any suggestion would be appreciated


What version of Prime95 are you using? Most of us here stay away from P95 on Haswell-E, the FMA3 test is beyond brutal and unrealistic. X264/X265/Realbench are much more realistic stress tests, you can find what voltage you need to run them overnight and add a couple more notches to be safe and you should be solid.

For memory stability, google's stressapptest (Linux) or HCI memtest (Windows) are by far the best. You can find lots of information and help here on this thread: http://www.overclock.net/t/1569364/official-skylake-haswell-e-24-7-ddr4-memory-stability-thread


----------



## Teafac3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qwinn*
> 
> Do you think the performance gains made from overclocking cache are worth sacrificing core speed in order to maintain stability? For example with my core speed at 4.5 my temps in occt for an 8 hour run average in the high 60s. Now if I were to overclock my cache the voltages I would to keep my chip stable at 4.5 would bring my temps into the high 70s requiring me to downclock to 4.4 in order to have temps in check and chip stable with cache overclocked too.
> 
> So what's better 4.5 core only or 4.4core and like 4.0-4.3cache?


No amount of cache OC is worth any amount of core OC. Go with the 4.5. That said, high 70s in OCCT is nothing to worry about. As long as your max temp spike is below, say, 81, you're fine. Note that I'm talking about package temp, not individual core temp. For individual cores in the high 70s, yeah, that's getting warm.[/quote]

Yeah I was referring to core temps. As for package temps 4.5 @1.282vcore and 1.96vccin max spike was 81c and average temp was 76c


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> gonna depend more on the 5960X than the MB once you consider the top flight boards. Rampage V or GB OC champ. But you know, this is not the wisest time to invest $1000 in HW-E... unless you can soak it up in a few months when 10core BW-E comes out.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> lol - $1500USD swap out.


The possibility of that atrocious price tag is what was pushing me towards an immediate 5960X upgrade.

But then again, Q2 starts this April, right? Even if the decacore is ~$1500, I'll be able to get a BW-E octacore instead of a HW-E octacore for the same price. And there's always the chance that the deca will be priced at $1000.

Could someone please provide some input on how much of an improvement an OCed 5960X+32GB 3200MHz RAM setup would yield in games over a 4.4GHz 3770K+16GB 1600MHz RAM setup? The resolution will be UHD and the GPUs will be two overclocked Titan Xs. And of course, all graphics settings except AA will be maxed out.

If the gain is not significant in games, then I'll take the hit in Lightroom for a few more months and wait it out till BW-E comes out.

Thank you.


----------



## jincuteguy

Guys, it's not gonna be $1500, $1000 is max for cpu. Over $1000 is Xeon territory .


----------



## jincuteguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> The possibility of that atrocious price tag is what was pushing me towards an immediate 5960X upgrade.
> 
> But then again, Q2 starts this April, right? Even if the decacore is ~$1500, I'll be able to get a BW-E octacore instead of a HW-E octacore for the same price. And there's always the chance that the deca will be priced at $1000.
> 
> Could someone please provide some input on how much of an improvement an OCed 5960X+32GB 3200MHz RAM setup would yield in games over a 4.4GHz 3770K+16GB 1600MHz RAM setup? The resolution will be UHD and the GPUs will be two overclocked Titan Xs. And of course, all graphics settings except AA will be maxed out.
> 
> If the gain is not significant in games, then I'll take the hit in Lightroom for a few more months and wait it out till BW-E comes out.
> 
> Thank you.


If you're gonna spend over $1k for a cpu, might as well wait, it's only 1 month away.


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teafac3*
> 
> Are there any negatives to not overclocking the cache when your core is overclocked?


Slightly less performance than if you did OC it, but that's about it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teafac3*
> 
> Do you think the performance gains made from overclocking cache are worth sacrificing core speed in order to maintain stability?


Not unless you are doing a lot of work that is heavily cache dependent/limited, which is quite rare for most people.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qwinn*
> 
> No amount of cache OC is worth any amount of core OC.


Not universally true, but usually true for most people here.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brian19876*
> 
> windows 10 blue restart screen whea uncorrectable error


WHEA is a dead giveaway for unstable core. BSODs will at least give you a code in event viewer to track down.

This info is from early on in the launch cycle, but it has held true to be pretty spot on.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Blue screens and their interpretation:

While testing with Prime95 you may get many different Windows blue screens or errors in Prime95. With some serendipity and intuition you will find out what to adjust for the next Prime run. There is no 100% valid statement, though. But in general the following applies: a blue screen is better than a work thread in Prime95 which simply dies while all other carry on diligently. Should that be the case, you should simply reset one of the voltage regulators, hoping for a blue screen which will lead you to the cause of the crash.

The error codes will usually tell you which voltage is the culprit. A 0x124 blue screen tells you to increase the core voltage of the CPU for the next Prime run. The 101 error code is more than likely due to an insufficient input voltage. And a 50's error code on the other hand could indicate a too low RAM or cache voltage.

The following error codes usually have the following source (again, in own experience!):
0x124 = VCore
0x101 = input (~ 90 percent) or VCore(~ 10 percent)
0x1E = VCore0x3B = VCore
0x50 = RAM/Cache
0x9C = cache or System Agent
0X109 = cache/VDIMM
0x0A = VTT/Sys Agent

More hints for bluescreen and crashes

The most frequent blue screens will be the 0x124-BSODs or WHEA Uncorrectable in Windows 8, generally indicating a too low voltage of the core CPUs. But in that case, the remaining secondary voltages and especially the input voltage will be roughly correct.

Restarts without a blue screen or any error message are almost always due to the input voltage, in most cases it will be too low. Some CPUs will reboot because of a too low VCore though that will rarely be the case.

101-BSODs (Watchdog in Windows 8) mean that the input voltage is set to a wrong value, or the ratio of the input voltage and the Vdroops (LLC-Level) is faulty.

However, 101-BSODs can often hint at a too high cache voltage, or if the computer freezes, that the ratio of VCoreand the other voltages is incorrect.

Very fast dropouts of multiple cores with rounding errors are almost always due to the SysAgent voltage, though keep in mind that the VTT has also a part in it. A late dropout during the Custom-run with rounding errors, is almost always a too small Vcore. Dropouts with rounding errors of individual cores could be due to an incorrect VDimming voltage. You will only be able to ascertain this after you created a stable base setting, and are thus able to test the RAM isolated.

If the Prime95 process crashes or just closes, then this is often due to the input voltage and/or the System Agent voltage in connection with the VTT (often it is too high).

It is especially difficult to find the right secondary voltages and input voltage with a high cache and RAM clock when the cache voltage does not fit - and vice versa.

The various BSODs only show tendencies; their interpretation is not always clear or even universal. It may occur that the setting that was functioning at a low clock will be completely different at a higher clock. Intel indeed greatly simplified overclocking with "Haswell", but only to a certain extent: fine-tuning and the right interpretation of the symptoms is made more difficult by the new architecture and the new secondary voltages, in some cases significantly more difficult (like with the "random" blue screens due to the FIVR).


LINK


----------



## DamselinDistres

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> WHEA is a dead giveaway for unstable core. BSODs will at least give you a code in event viewer to track down.
> 
> This info is from early on in the launch cycle, but it has held true to be pretty spot on.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Blue screens and their interpretation:
> 
> While testing with Prime95 you may get many different Windows blue screens or errors in Prime95. With some serendipity and intuition you will find out what to adjust for the next Prime run. There is no 100% valid statement, though. But in general the following applies: a blue screen is better than a work thread in Prime95 which simply dies while all other carry on diligently. Should that be the case, you should simply reset one of the voltage regulators, hoping for a blue screen which will lead you to the cause of the crash.
> 
> The error codes will usually tell you which voltage is the culprit. A 0x124 blue screen tells you to increase the core voltage of the CPU for the next Prime run. The 101 error code is more than likely due to an insufficient input voltage. And a 50's error code on the other hand could indicate a too low RAM or cache voltage.
> 
> The following error codes usually have the following source (again, in own experience!):
> 0x124 = VCore
> 0x101 = input (~ 90 percent) or VCore(~ 10 percent)
> 0x1E = VCore0x3B = VCore
> 0x50 = RAM/Cache
> 0x9C = cache or System Agent
> 0X109 = cache/VDIMM
> 0x0A = VTT/Sys Agent
> 
> More hints for bluescreen and crashes
> 
> The most frequent blue screens will be the 0x124-BSODs or WHEA Uncorrectable in Windows 8, generally indicating a too low voltage of the core CPUs. But in that case, the remaining secondary voltages and especially the input voltage will be roughly correct.
> 
> Restarts without a blue screen or any error message are almost always due to the input voltage, in most cases it will be too low. Some CPUs will reboot because of a too low VCore though that will rarely be the case.
> 
> 101-BSODs (Watchdog in Windows 8) mean that the input voltage is set to a wrong value, or the ratio of the input voltage and the Vdroops (LLC-Level) is faulty.
> 
> However, 101-BSODs can often hint at a too high cache voltage, or if the computer freezes, that the ratio of VCoreand the other voltages is incorrect.
> 
> Very fast dropouts of multiple cores with rounding errors are almost always due to the SysAgent voltage, though keep in mind that the VTT has also a part in it. A late dropout during the Custom-run with rounding errors, is almost always a too small Vcore. Dropouts with rounding errors of individual cores could be due to an incorrect VDimming voltage. You will only be able to ascertain this after you created a stable base setting, and are thus able to test the RAM isolated.
> 
> If the Prime95 process crashes or just closes, then this is often due to the input voltage and/or the System Agent voltage in connection with the VTT (often it is too high).
> 
> It is especially difficult to find the right secondary voltages and input voltage with a high cache and RAM clock when the cache voltage does not fit - and vice versa.
> 
> The various BSODs only show tendencies; their interpretation is not always clear or even universal. It may occur that the setting that was functioning at a low clock will be completely different at a higher clock. Intel indeed greatly simplified overclocking with "Haswell", but only to a certain extent: fine-tuning and the right interpretation of the symptoms is made more difficult by the new architecture and the new secondary voltages, in some cases significantly more difficult (like with the "random" blue screens due to the FIVR).
> 
> 
> LINK


Great information, thanks for the link!


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyber Locc*
> 
> Not bad thats about the same as mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> which I am unhappy about lol). I had to use Strap though to get past 4400.
> 
> I actually wouldn't be so quick to judge your h100i, I have my bench setup with 2 xspc rads (240s) and corsair sp 120s and my temps are the same with very close clocks/voltage I think these chips just run hot. Or XSPC rads suck lol.


Agree about the h100i. I have a rig with one running a 4790k OCed to 5GHz and another with h80igt also running a 4790k also OCed at 5GHz and the h80igt pales in comparison even at idle temps. the h100i seems to keep up with my other rig with a 5930k using a custom loop with 4x120+3x120 rad space that also cools two titan X GPUs inline.

I know apples and oranges but I'm just not happy with my h80igt investment I guess and biased towards the h100i, I know that's 240 vs 120 but the difference seems drastic, I should have looked at it closely before buying a 2nd one for one of my servers


----------



## patryk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artah*
> 
> Agree about the h100i. I have a rig with one running a 4790k OCed to 5GHz and another with h80igt also running a 4790k also OCed at 5GHz and the h80igt pales in comparison even at idle temps. the h100i seems to keep up with my other rig with a 5930k using a custom loop with 4x120+3x120 rad space that also cools two titan X GPUs inline.
> 
> I know apples and oranges but I'm just not happy with my h80igt investment I guess and biased towards the h100i, I know that's 240 vs 120 but the difference seems drastic, I should have looked at it closely before buying a 2nd one for one of my servers


I have Kraken x61 extreme (noiseblocker eloop 14mm) and i have 80C > stress in [email protected] 1,23v
and for me it is not real 5ghz that the processor is not burned out: D

CPU: Intel Core i7 5820k @ 4.250 1.23v Adaptive + offset
MOBO: MSI x99s Gaming 7
GPU: Gigabyte HD 7970 Ghz Edition (stock)
RAM: Corsair Lpx 2800 @ 1.2v 16.18.18.37 cr2 @ 2750/1,38v 15.17.17.36 cr1
SSD: Adata sp900 256 gb M.2
HDD: Wd Red 3tb (x3)
PSU: Chieftec nitro gold 750 w
COOLER: NZXT kraken x61 extreme (noisblocker e-loop 140mm pwm)
CASE: NZXT h630
DISPLAY: LG W2353V


----------



## HeadlessKnight

Does anyone know why Haswell-E has higher idle clocks when compared to the mainstream Haswell?
My 5820K at 100 BCLK idles at 1200 MHz (1500 MHz when BCLK @ 125) and my 4720HQ idles at 800 MHz, from what I've seen desktop versions as well.
Is there any reason why Intel did that? I've been thinking about this for a while but couldn't find a logical reason behind it, lol.


----------



## Cyb3r

oh cyber locc i meant the cpu sockets that fried x99 chips on certain occasions most have been perma fixed with bios updates


----------



## brian19876

ok my problems continue running a prime blend test with bios everything stock pc froze im running memtest right now do you think my cpu could be bad


----------



## Cyber Locc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyb3r*
> 
> oh cyber locc i meant the cpu sockets that fried x99 chips on certain occasions most have been perma fixed with bios updates


In regards to the refresh boards? I am sure they wont have those issues again lol. At least I would hope.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jincuteguy*
> 
> Guys, it's not gonna be $1500, $1000 is max for cpu. Over $1000 is Xeon territory .


I agree and want to say that I wont buy it if its 1500, but who am I kidding I want the decacore I will buy it







.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brian19876*
> 
> Need help what is the best way to see if your memory is unstable vs cpu i used prime the other day for many hours on large fft to check temps everything fine for 8 hours but last night tried blend test crashed in 1 hour. no memory overclock
> so i backed off from 4.6 to 4.4 crashed again in less than a hour.
> any suggestion would be appreciated


Use GSAT or HCI memtest as Yuh recommended.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teafac3*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no negatives. there are positives to overclocking cache tho.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think the performance gains made from overclocking cache are worth sacrificing core speed in order to maintain stability? For example with my core speed at 4.5 my temps in occt for an 8 hour run average in the high 60s. Now if I were to overclock my cache the voltages I would to keep my chip stable at 4.5 would bring my temps into the high 70s requiring me to downclock to 4.4 in order to have temps in check and chip stable with cache overclocked too.
> 
> So what's better 4.5 core only or 4.4core and like 4.0-4.3cache?


Why do you believe the cache multi is limiting your core OC? Are you setting a ceiling for vcore not to exceed? if yes, always shoot for the highest core OC you can get under that vcore ceiling. The Mhz/mV curve (vid line) for core and cache will get very non-parallel at some point, with cache usually breaking off line earlier on most cpu samples (tho not all).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> The possibility of that atrocious price tag is what was pushing me towards an immediate 5960X upgrade.
> But then again, Q2 starts this April, right? Even if the decacore is ~$1500, I'll be able to get a BW-E octacore instead of a HW-E octacore for the same price. And there's always the chance that the deca will be priced at $1000.
> Could someone please provide some input on how much of an improvement an OCed *5960X+32GB 3200MHz RAM setup would yield in games over a 4.4GHz 3770K+16GB 1600MHz RAM setup*? The resolution will be UHD and the GPUs will be two overclocked Titan Xs. And of course, all graphics settings except AA will be maxed out.
> If the gain is not significant in games, then I'll take the hit in Lightroom for a few more months and wait it out till BW-E comes out.
> Thank you.


I think you should wait to see the price and performance. Intel really needs to have addressed the core-density thermal issues (eg, current 10-core Eps). Either way, a 5960X will be a strong SKU for at least a couple of years for a gaming rig, knowing that full thread utilization by games is far behind the hardware capability.
regarding the comparison, it depends on what you do with the rig and which games. A 4.5GHz 5960X will essentially crush a 4.4 GHz 3770K in anything I can think of.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeadlessKnight*
> 
> Does anyone know why Haswell-E has higher idle clocks when compared to the mainstream Haswell?
> My 5820K at 100 BCLK idles at 1200 MHz (1500 MHz when BCLK @ 125) and my 4720HQ idles at 800 MHz, from what I've seen desktop versions as well.
> Is there any reason why Intel did that? I've been thinking about this for a while but couldn't find a logical reason behind it, lol.


AFAIK, Has to do with the base multiplier (obviously







). Skylake base multi is 8x also. With x99, cache needs to be at least 50% of ram frequency which wil set the lowest multi for cache. For core, it runs with strap as you note using the lowest non-turbo multi.


----------



## brian19876

running hci memtest now 230% coverage no errors so far
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Use GSAT or HCI memtest as Yuh recommended.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you believe the cache multi is limiting your core OC? Are you setting a ceiling for vcore not to exceed? if yes, always shoot for the highest core OC you can get under that vcore ceiling. The Mhz/mV curve (vid line) for core and cache will get very non-parallel at some point, with cache usually breaking off line earlier on most cpu samples (tho not all).
> I think you should wait to see the price and performance. Intel really needs to have addressed the core-density thermal issues (eg, current 10-core Eps). Either way, a 5960X will be a strong SKU for at least a couple of years for a gaming rig, knowing that full thread utilization by games is far behind the hardware capability.
> regarding the comparison, it depends on what you do with the rig and which games. A 4.5GHz 5960X will essentially crush a 4.4 GHz 3770K in anything I can think of.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AFAIK, Has to do with the base multiplier (obviously
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). Skylake base multi is 8x also. With x99, cache needs to be at least 50% of ram frequency which wil set the lowest multi for cache. For core, it runs with strap as you note using the lowest non-turbo multi.


running hci memtest now 230% coverage no errors so far


----------



## Teafac3

hey can someone tell me if a vcore temp of 62c is high?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brian19876*
> 
> running hci memtest now 230% coverage no errors so far
> running hci memtest now 230% coverage no errors so far


that's looking real good! Even 500% is sufficient for most use scenarios. BUt if you run long sessions or long calcs on the rig.. or leave it on for weeks/months (when ram errors don't flush) 1000% is very high certainty the ram is very solid!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teafac3*
> 
> hey can someone tell me if a vcore temp of 62c is high?


under what circumstance? Idle - yes







P95 v28.5 - no.


----------



## brian19876

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> that's looking real good! Even 500% is sufficient for most use scenarios. BUt if you run long sessions or long calcs on the rig.. or leave it on for weeks/months (when ram errors don't flush) 1000% is very high certainty the ram is very solid!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> under what circumstance? Idle - yes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P95 v28.5 - no.


but if it makes it to 500% no errors do you think my cpu might be bad it crashes with real bench randomly and prime 95 with no overclock


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brian19876*
> 
> but if it makes it to 500% no errors do you think my cpu might be bad it crashes with real bench randomly and prime 95 with no overclock


Are you sure you're running at stock? Memory at 2133, 100bclk, no "multicore enhancements," etc. Clear your CMOS, and if you're trying to determine if your componests are faulty, use the lastest version of P95 28.7. The older versions of prime have a few bugs in them. If you're having workers fail, in my experience it's most likely memory at fault, if not then the motherboard, if not then the CPU. (I work with a system builder, and have built more PCs than I can count.)

Another thing to remember is Realbench also stresses your graphics cards.


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jincuteguy*
> 
> If you're gonna spend over $1k for a cpu, might as well wait, it's only 1 month away.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I think you should wait to see the price and performance. Intel really needs to have addressed the core-density thermal issues (eg, current 10-core Eps). Either way, a 5960X will be a strong SKU for at least a couple of years for a gaming rig, knowing that full thread utilization by games is far behind the hardware capability.
> regarding the comparison, it depends on what you do with the rig and which games. A 4.5GHz 5960X will essentially crush a 4.4 GHz 3770K in anything I can think of.


I think I'm going to wait for now. I bought my 3770K only a few months before 4770K came out, and I don't want to repeat that.

But just out of curiosity, could you please provide me with some numbers indicating the increase in performance in AAA titles (min and avg FPS) and in Lightroom achieved by going from a 3770K to a 5960X? As mentioned before, the resolution will be UHD and GPUs will be two Titan Xs in SLI.

Thank you.


----------



## brian19876

i did clear cmos im at stock i was using prime95 version 27.9


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teafac3*
> 
> hey can someone tell me if a vcore temp of 62c is high?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> I think I'm going to wait for now. I bought my 3770K only a few months before 4770K came out, and I don't want to repeat that.
> 
> But just out of curiosity, could you please provide me with some numbers indicating the increase in performance in AAA titles (min and avg FPS) and in Lightroom achieved by going from a 3770K to a 5960X? As mentioned before, the resolution will be UHD and GPUs will be two Titan Xs in SLI.
> 
> Thank you.


erm - I don;t have any data with a 3770K. You might find lightroom comparisons in some older tech-site comparos? But basically, I think you are looking for an unfair comparison. The 3770K really will not come close. Best place to see some dta would be in the bench threads here at OCN. Great repositories of comparison data by us regular users.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brian19876*
> 
> i did clear cmos im at stock i was using prime95 version 27.9


what type of failure in p95? worker error or did the machine spontaneously restart?


----------



## brian19876

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> what type of failure in p95? worker error or did the machine spontaneously restart?


restart or total lockup


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brian19876*
> 
> restart or total lockup


restart may be an OCP event either by the board or the PSU. Please update your rig specs in your sig.


----------



## brian19876

updated x99 build


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brian19876*
> 
> updated x99 build


doubtful it's the EVGA 1300 PSU - they're really solid. So.... for now, after you finish up with HCI Memtest (which if you are using while at stock, 100-200% is fine for seeing if the sticks are bad. 1000% for your final ram OC) assess stability with x264 or *x265*. x265 should be run as x2, p-mode, 4K, high priority. worker failure - bad, time differential fail - better, the closer to a correction factor of 1.00 the better. After that, realbench 2.43 and leave the gpus at stock. run the benchmark, and if okay, then the stress test for 15min first, then 1H minimum.








P95 is not the firsdt thing to use until you understand the power and temperature behavior of your rig. And figure that p95 will cost 100 to 200MHz lower OC just due to unrealistic temps on 6 and especially 8 core processors (and besides it really is an unrealistic and not very good stability test for this architecture).


----------



## Teafac3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> that's looking real good! Even 500% is sufficient for most use scenarios. BUt if you run long sessions or long calcs on the rig.. or leave it on for weeks/months (when ram errors don't flush) 1000% is very high certainty the ram is very solid!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> under what circumstance? Idle - yes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P95 v28.5 - no.


It hovers at 62c when gaming or stress testing with occt
here is a screenshot of 1 hour of gaming


----------



## brian19876

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> doubtful it's the EVGA 1300 PSU - they're really solid. So.... for now, after you finish up with HCI Memtest (which if you are using while at stock, 100-200% is fine for seeing if the sticks are bad. 1000% for your final ram OC) assess stability with x264 or *x265*. x265 should be run as x2, p-mode, 4K, high priority. worker failure - bad, time differential fail - better, the closer to a correction factor of 1.00 the better. After that, realbench 2.43 and leave the gpus at stock. run the benchmark, and if okay, then the stress test for 15min first, then 1H minimum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P95 is not the firsdt thing to use until you understand the power and temperature behavior of your rig. And figure that p95 will cost 100 to 200MHz lower OC just due to unrealistic temps on 6 and especially 8 core processors (and besides it really is an unrealistic and not very good stability test for this architecture).


overkill score

(2.36+2.32)*.982 =4.6fps


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teafac3*
> 
> It hovers at 62c when gaming or stress testing with occt
> here is a screenshot of 1 hour of gaming


There is a big difference between gaming temps and occt temps.


----------



## Teafac3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> There is a big difference between gaming temps and occt temps.


Yes i know but my vcore temps are the same wether its gaming or testing with occt they always hit a max of 62c and stays there


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teafac3*
> 
> Yes i know but my vcore temps are the same wether its gaming or testing with occt they always hit a max of 62c and stays there


What game were you playing? OCCT can be a whole lot hotter (like 20c or more) than gaming for me and the peaks are considerably higher than the avg, definitely not a flat line at a constant temp, there's a repetitive cycle where it ramps up then drops back down and so on, with spikes about 5c higher than the avg trend lines.

Hey, your sig says you've got 2666Hz ram but your screenshot shows your only running it at 2133. Not sure if that's intentional... just fyi...


----------



## Teafac3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> What game were you playing? OCCT can be a whole lot hotter (like 20c or more) than gaming for me and the peaks are considerably higher than the avg, definitely not a flat line at a constant temp, there's a repetitive cycle where it ramps up then drops back down and so on, with spikes about 5c higher than the avg trend lines.
> 
> Hey, your sig says you've got 2666Hz ram but your screenshot shows your only running it at 2133. Not sure if that's intentional... just fyi...


i was running the division at 1440p and yeah havent set xmp for my ram. So what are safe vcore temps?


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teafac3*
> 
> i was running the division at 1440p and yeah havent set xmp for my ram. So what are safe vcore temps?


I think you might get different answers from different people on that one. Low 70s are safe if you ask me. I wouldn't worry about the temps in your screenshot.

But I'd expect to see higher temps with an OCCT run. I haven't played The Division but I'd be real surprised if it comes close to pushing the cpu as hard. Are you seeing 100% cpu utlization with that game?


----------



## Teafac3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> I think you might get different answers from different people on that one. Low 70s are safe if you ask me. I wouldn't worry about the temps in your screenshot.
> 
> But I'd expect to see higher temps with an OCCT run. I haven't played The Division but I'd be real surprised if it comes close to pushing the cpu as hard. Are you seeing 100% cpu utlization with that game?


Sometimes when in a loading screen ill spike to 100 percent. normally tho its between 15-35%. Heres a screenshot of an 8 hour occt run, well the pic was take 30 mins after the run was completed but hwinfo64 was monitoring throught the whole runs so just look at max temps. As you can see certain temperatures are higher when gaming and i am assuming that is because my gpu is adding more heat.


----------



## michael-ocn

Core temps are of primary interest and those are quite a bit higher as expected. Those temps look ok for an occt stress test, the cooler is doing a good job.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teafac3*
> 
> It hovers at 62c when gaming or stress testing with occt
> here is a screenshot of 1 hour of gaming


if core temperatures are approx the same wih OCCT and gaming, that either a very heavy game or the the D14 is still one of the best coolers of any kind (which I think it is).








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brian19876*
> 
> overkill score
> 
> (2.36+2.32)*.982 =4.6fps


Nice, passing that test is a good quick stability measure. correction factor 0.99 is not far. I'd increase vccin before increasing vcore. x265 is the one bench/test that will draw on vccin.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> I think I'm going to wait for now. I bought my 3770K only a few months before 4770K came out, and I don't want to repeat that.
> 
> But just out of curiosity, could you please provide me with some numbers indicating the increase in performance in AAA titles (min and avg FPS) and in Lightroom achieved by going from a 3770K to a 5960X? As mentioned before, the resolution will be UHD and GPUs will be two Titan Xs in SLI.
> 
> Thank you.


I can't give any numbers, but I run Lightroom on a 3770K rig and a 5960X rig. The 3770K has a Samsung 830 system drive and 16GB of RAM, the 5960X has a Samsung M.2 system drive and 32GB of ram, so even if I had some way of benchmarking Lightroom, it wouldn't be a strictly processor-to-processor comparison, other factors are involved. I've never even had any monitoring programs running when I've used Lightroom, I don't know if it takes advantage of multiple cores or not.


----------



## Seid Dark

I had high hopes but my new 5820K turned out to be a dud







4,3Ghz at 1.29v is the max it'll do, what a POS.

I usually have an awful luck when it comes to the silicon lottery but this one takes the cake. To be honest I'm having second thoughts, 6700K build would've been quite a bit cheaper and even the worst ones do at least 4,5Ghz.

Maybe I should buy the Intel Tuning plan and hope for the best. I don't think the new chip can be worse than this, I'm at the rock bottom. It's just such a pain with custom loop, have to drain the system etc.


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seid Dark*
> 
> I had high hopes but my new 5820K turned out to be a dud
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4,3Ghz at 1.29v is the max it'll do, what a POS.
> 
> I usually have an awful luck when it comes to the silicon lottery but this one takes the cake. To be honest I'm having second thoughts, 6700K build would've been quite a bit cheaper and even the worst ones do at least 4,5Ghz.
> 
> Maybe I should buy the Intel Tuning plan and hope for the best. I don't think the new chip can be worse than this, I'm at the rock bottom. It's just such a pain with custom loop, have to drain the system etc.


Yipes that's pretty low. How much VCCIN are you using? Mine is around 1.94v, from what I've seen auto leaves it at around 1.9. You tested it with cache and memory toned down to stock? I'm running 4.6 with my 5930K with only 1.301v. I had issues until I decided to go up a little bit on VCCIN.


----------



## Seid Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artah*
> 
> Yipes that's pretty low. How much VCCIN are you using? Mine is around 1.94v, from what I've seen auto leaves it at around 1.9. You tested it with cache and memory toned down to stock? I'm running 4.6 with my 5930K with only 1.301v. I had issues until I decided to go up a little bit on VCCIN.


Interesting, I haven't tried upping VCCIN so it's at stock 1.9v. I doubt it would help in my case, I've tried core voltages up to 1.35v and but there's an instant bsod above 4,3Ghz. Isn't VCCIN tuning meant for cases where you are at the edge of stability? I will give it a try anyway.

Memory and cache have been at stock for the whole time, I won't overclock them until I get a rock solid clock for the CPU.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seid Dark*
> 
> Interesting, I haven't tried upping VCCIN so it's at stock 1.9v. I doubt it would help in my case, I've tried core voltages up to 1.35v and but there's an instant bsod above 4,3Ghz. Isn't VCCIN tuning meant for cases where you are at the edge of stability? I will give it a try anyway.
> 
> Memory and cache have been at stock for the whole time, I won't overclock them until I get a rock solid clock for the CPU.


vccin is almost just as important as vcore. If you have not touched any of that then you are probably at 1.8v vccin under load because of vdroop. it has been a while since i used a asus board so im not 100% sure on that.


----------



## Seid Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> vccin is almost just as important as vcore. If you have not touched any of that then you are probably at 1.8v vccin under load because of vdroop. it has been a while since i used a asus board so im not 100% sure on that.


I just did a quick test with OCCT and VCCIN jumps to 1.92v under load, according to HWMonitor.


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seid Dark*
> 
> Interesting, I haven't tried upping VCCIN so it's at stock 1.9v. I doubt it would help in my case, I've tried core voltages up to 1.35v and but there's an instant bsod above 4,3Ghz. Isn't VCCIN tuning meant for cases where you are at the edge of stability? I will give it a try anyway.
> 
> Memory and cache have been at stock for the whole time, I won't overclock them until I get a rock solid clock for the CPU.


How much memory are you using? What other details like bclk/memory voltage and manufacturer.


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seid Dark*
> 
> I just did a quick test with OCCT and VCCIN jumps to 1.92v under load, according to HWMonitor.


lock it at 1.95 just to test.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seid Dark*
> 
> I just did a quick test with OCCT and VCCIN jumps to 1.92v under load, according to HWMonitor.


ah ok. so it is set to the highest LLC which overshoots it 20mv.

like artah said try upping vccin a little that might help you get 4.4ghz


----------



## Jpmboy

Yeah, on ASUS boards LLC auto is a setting of 9 or what ever the highest compensation is. LLC 4-6 usually yield modest vdroop on the VCCIN rail.


----------



## ht_addict

So using the 6core preserve have my 5930k running at 46/46/46/44/44/44 at 1.35v and cache 44(1.35v). Ran ROG Real Bench for an hour and all was fine with temps of 71-74. Did it will running memory at 2133/2400/2600/2866. Now want to get it up to its rated 3000mhz Is it worth tying to do? is it really worth going past the 2133 rating of the controller? what's the best memory speed to run? I here some are stable than others.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ht_addict*
> 
> So using the 6core preserve have my 5930k running at 46/46/46/44/44/44 at 1.35v and cache 44(1.35v). Ran ROG Real Bench for an hour and all was fine with temps of 71-74. Did it will running memory at 2133/2400/2600/2866. Now want to get it up to its rated 3000mhz Is it worth tying to do? is it really worth going past the 2133 rating of the controller? what's the best memory speed to run? I here some are stable than others.


3000 will use strap 125. 2666 and 3200 will use 100. If you are using strap 100, try for 3200 (loosen timings a bit and run 1.4-1.425V) if that fails, a tight 2666 is very good too. 3200 on 100 is the best memory ratio.


----------



## Cyb3r

Agreed jpmboy I got lucky with my 3200 gskills


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seid Dark*
> 
> I had high hopes but my new 5820K turned out to be a dud
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4,3Ghz at 1.29v is the max it'll do, what a POS.


Oh I know that feeling mate.
My 5820k will only go as far as [email protected], anything over no matter the voltage crashes.
Played around with all the settings the guys have already suggested and no dice.

Yet I borrowed a mate's 5820k and was able to do [email protected] (fingers were pointed at the MSI x99a Gaming 7 board, but that ruled it out).
So I lost the silicon lottery as well..


----------



## Seid Dark

Just like I suspected, VCCIN at 1.95v didn't help at all. I didn't overclock the cache but tried 1.25v cache voltage anyway. OCCT stress test results @ 4,4GHz: BSOD in under two minutes. This chip is stuck at 4,3Ghz, no matter the voltage I feed to it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> Oh I know that feeling mate.
> My 5820k will only go as far as [email protected], anything over no matter the voltage crashes.
> Played around with all the settings the guys have already suggested and no dice.
> 
> Yet I borrowed a mate's 5820k and was able to do [email protected] (fingers were pointed at the MSI x99a Gaming 7 board, but that ruled it out).
> So I lost the silicon lottery as well..


Well, at least I'm not alone. I take some solace from that









Have you thought about buying the Intel Tuning Plan? It's about 25$ and seems like many people have sent their crap chips to Intel and got better ones in return. Officially it's supposed to be used for degraded and abused CPUs but Intel has "no questions asked" policy with this. I've heard that the process doesn't take that long.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seid Dark*
> 
> Just like I suspected, VCCIN at 1.95v didn't help at all. I didn't overclock the cache but tried 1.25v cache voltage anyway. OCCT stress test results @ 4,4GHz: BSOD in under two minutes. This chip is stuck at 4,3Ghz, no matter the voltage I feed to it.
> Well, at least I'm not alone. I take some solace from that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you thought about buying the Intel Tuning Plan? It's about 25$ and seems like many people have sent their crap chips to Intel and got better ones in return. Officially it's supposed to be used for degraded and abused CPUs but Intel has "no questions asked" policy with this. I've heard that the process doesn't take that long.


I did think about it, but the downtime wasn't worth it in the end, and besides I am seriously considering Broadwell-e when it drops.
It was disheartening at first seeing all these guys here getting 4.5Ghz easily, didn't help when my mate's chip did the same

It's hard to fight back the OCD and try again even when I already know the outcome









There's about 4 other people I've come across that can only do 4.3Ghz, and a few Google search bring up more, so it's not uncommon, just uncommon in this thread..


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> I did think about it, but the downtime wasn't worth it in the end, and besides I am seriously considering Broadwell-e when it drops.
> It was disheartening at first seeing all these guys here getting 4.5Ghz easily, didn't help when my mate's chip did the same
> 
> It's hard to fight back the OCD and try again even when I already know the outcome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's about 4 other people I've come across that can only do 4.3Ghz, and a few Google search bring up more, so it's not uncommon, just uncommon in this thread..


That's because the people who are only getting 4.3 don't have anything to brag about, so they remain silent.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> That's because the people who are only getting 4.3 don't have anything to brag about, so they remain silent.


True to a point, but what about the ones like us who can only get 4.3Ghz and ask for help here like a few of us did.
When it turns out we really can't get past 4.3Ghz we go quiet and hang our heads in shame


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> That's because the people who are only getting 4.3 don't have anything to brag about, so they remain silent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> True to a point, but what about the ones like us who can only get 4.3Ghz and ask for help here like a few of us did.
> When it turns out we really can't get past 4.3Ghz we go quiet and hang our heads in shame
Click to expand...

According to 'silicone lottery'(that company that sells binned chips), 76% of all 5820ks can do 4.5 or higher at 1.312

Mine does not, so you are not alone.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> According to 'silicone lottery'(that company that sells binned chips), 76% of all 5820ks can do 4.5 or higher at 1.312
> 
> Mine does not, so you are not alone.


Don't get me wrong, I really enjoy playing with the x99 platform, I don't think I'll ever go back to consumer grade cpu/boards, I'm not completely unhappy even with the 4.3Ghz, would of been nice to get 4.5Ghz like 70% of the chips I see around.

I honestly can't even do [email protected] using the same settings when I had my mates [email protected] in my board...


----------



## patryk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I really enjoy playing with the x99 platform, I don't think I'll ever go back to consumer grade cpu/boards, I'm not completely unhappy even with the 4.3Ghz, would of been nice to get 4.5Ghz like 70% of the chips I see around.
> 
> I honestly can't even do [email protected] using the same settings when I had my mates [email protected] in my board...


me I adjust [email protected] in OCCT temperature reaches 89C and the prime 95c so let nobody tells me with that water colling is 70-80 c I do not believe


----------



## Kutalion

Count me in for 4.3 club







4.375mhz on 1.33v and 125 strap. Wont go further no matter what.


----------



## patryk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kutalion*
> 
> Count me in for 4.3 club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.375mhz on 1.33v and 125 strap. Wont go further no matter what.


for my cooling 1,33v it is already too much to play around game is ok but at 100% usage is it no


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> True to a point, but what about the ones like us who can only get 4.3Ghz and ask for help here like a few of us did.
> When it turns out we really can't get past 4.3Ghz we go quiet and hang our heads in shame


Are you interested by my i7-5930K ?
I can get 4,6GHz at Vcore=1,23V as you know.
I offer it to you 2000USD


----------



## patryk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patryk*
> 
> for my cooling 1,33v it is already too much to play around game is ok but at 100% usage is it no


no thx


----------



## ht_addict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 3000 will use strap 125. 2666 and 3200 will use 100. If you are using strap 100, try for 3200 (loosen timings a bit and run 1.4-1.425V) if that fails, a tight 2666 is very good too. 3200 on 100 is the best memory ratio.


When you say tight at 2666, what kinda numbers you talking about? I believe my memory is Hynix chips


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ht_addict*
> 
> When you say tight at 2666, what kinda numbers you talking about? I believe my memory is Hynix chips


I'm running eight 4GB hynix sticks at 2666c12. These also do 3000c13, but 3200 at an acceptable CAS has not been straight forward for this early kit. (the new 4x8GB TZ 3200c14 kit is a different case - easy 3200c13)


----------



## xarot

LinX 0.6.6...for those who care. With newest Linpack libraries.

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?201670-LinX-A-simple-Linpack-interface&p=5272536&viewfull=1#post5272536


----------



## CageJ

brand new 5820K.. seems fully stable 1,[email protected],5GHz...


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xarot*
> 
> LinX 0.6.6...for those who care. With newest Linpack libraries.
> 
> http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?201670-LinX-A-simple-Linpack-interface&p=5272536&viewfull=1#post5272536


Thanks for the link. Can always run the Intel LINPACK as a stand alone, but LinX makes it quite a bit more convienient to use as a stress test and LinX 0.6.5 wasn't working with the new 11.3.x.xxx binaries.

The newest binaries seem to have noticeable optimizations over the last version that worked in 0.6.5. Getting almost 373 GFLOPS with my signature system (6 threads, 40k problem size). Temps/power draw seems up ever so slightly as well.

With 11.2.0.003 (the newest binaries that worked with LinX 0.6.5) the same settings produce about 350 GFLOPS.

Others should note that any of Intel's recent LINPACK binaries are extremely stressful and will draw even more current than Prime95 28.7 128k in-place FFTs (usually the hottest test that can be run in P95). If you are near the limit of your CPU and/or cooling/power on less demanding tests, do not try to run this.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> Thanks for the link. Can always run the Intel LINPACK as a stand alone, but LinX makes it quite a bit more convienient to use as a stress test and LinX 0.6.5 wasn't working with the new 11.3.x.xxx binaries.
> 
> The newest binaries seem to have noticeable optimizations over the last version that worked in 0.6.5. Getting almost 373 GFLOPS with my signature system (6 threads, 40k problem size). Temps/power draw seems up ever so slightly as well.
> 
> With 11.2.0.003 (the newest binaries that worked with LinX 0.6.5) the same settings produce about 350 GFLOPS.
> 
> Others should note that any of *Intel's recent LINPACK binaries are extremely stressful and will draw even more current than Prime95 28.7 128k* in-place FFTs (usually the hottest test that can be run in P95). If you are near the limit of your CPU and/or cooling/power on less demanding tests, do not try to run this.


good to know!


----------



## Shogon

I probably jumped the gun considering broadwell-E is on the horizon, and how old x99 is, but I bought a 5820k+X99-m WS from Asus recently.

So far I've only managed a 4.5GHz core speed @ 1.26V with 3000 MHz memory using 125 strap. I might drop the memory speed down so I can use the multiplier soly. Trying for 4.65GHz now, but it seems like I need more voltage.


----------



## xarot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> Thanks for the link. Can always run the Intel LINPACK as a stand alone, but LinX makes it quite a bit more convienient to use as a stress test and LinX 0.6.5 wasn't working with the new 11.3.x.xxx binaries.
> 
> The newest binaries seem to have noticeable optimizations over the last version that worked in 0.6.5. Getting almost 373 GFLOPS with my signature system (6 threads, 40k problem size). Temps/power draw seems up ever so slightly as well.
> 
> With 11.2.0.003 (the newest binaries that worked with LinX 0.6.5) the same settings produce about 350 GFLOPS.
> 
> Others should note that any of Intel's recent LINPACK binaries are extremely stressful and will draw even more current than Prime95 28.7 128k in-place FFTs (usually the hottest test that can be run in P95). If you are near the limit of your CPU and/or cooling/power on less demanding tests, do not try to run this.


I got 450 GFLops with [email protected] GHz and 4x4 GB RAMs at 3200 CL16. About being stressfull: Temps are insane already at 1.26 V...I am hitting 98c on hottest core on water cooling loop. I ran three loops with this version and then moved on to non-AVX2 testing. Can it set your computer on fire? Maybe it can.


----------



## zerophase

For the 5960X, I don't see any batch J525 chips listed on the leader boards. Does anyone know if that is a good batch number?


----------



## Associated

LinX is sick... 4.2GHz @ 1.147V


----------



## whitrzac

I finaly finished my custom loop and just started to push my 5930k

evga x99 classified
Memory at 2666 and auto timing(14ish)
vcore at 1.260
multi 45
vin left on auto(2.1ish)

It will boot and run at 4.6ghz, but crashes intermittently on p95. I haven't pushed the vcore past 1.3 yet.

Are there any secrets to getting a little more out of the x99 boards? The last CPU I overclocked was an e6300 about 7 years ago....


----------



## zerophase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whitrzac*
> 
> I finaly finished my custom loop and just started to push my 5930k
> 
> evga x99 classified
> Memory at 2666 and auto timing(14ish)
> vcore at 1.260
> multi 45
> vin left on auto(2.1ish)
> 
> It will boot and run at 4.6ghz, but crashes intermittently on p95. I haven't pushed the vcore past 1.3 yet.
> 
> Are there any secrets to getting a little more out of the x99 boards? The last CPU I overclocked was an e6300 about 7 years ago....


When I overclocked my 5930k I needed to bump up the vcache a bit to get the core stable.


----------



## Kimir

VCCIN at 2.1v on auto?


----------



## Associated

https://www.msi.com/Motherboard/X99A-GODLIKE-GAMING-CARBON.html#hero-overview


----------



## whitrzac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> VCCIN at 2.1v on auto?


Is that bad?


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whitrzac*
> 
> Is that bad?


It's way too high.


----------



## brian19876

I got everything up and running and looks stable at 4.5ghz core 2750 mem and 4000cache ran aida64 for 4 hours and realbench for 2 hours. I was unable to get 4.6 stable but im not a expert in all the voltages and tweaks in haswell yet need to squeeze every bit of speed out its a little different than sandybridge

4.5 was stable at 1.315 vcore and 1.92 vccin at 4.6ghz i tried up to 1.35 vcore and up to 1.95 vccin but during stability testing i would get resets or watchdog timer blue screen does any one have any suggestions for 4.6 to make it more stable im am pretty happy with 4.5 but always have a itch to go just 1 more step lol


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brian19876*
> 
> I got everything up and running and looks stable at 4.5ghz core 2750 mem and 4000cache ran aida64 for 4 hours and realbench for 2 hours. I was unable to get 4.6 stable but im not a expert in all the voltages and tweaks in haswell yet need to squeeze every bit of speed out its a little different than sandybridge
> 
> 4.5 was stable at 3.15 vcore and 1.92 vccin at 4.6ghz i tried up to 3.5 vcore and up to 1.95 vccin but during stability testing i would get resets or watchdog timer blue screen does any one have any suggestions for 4.6 to make it more stable im am pretty happy with 4.5 but always have a itch to go just 1 more step lol


whoa 3.15 vcore? Is that a typo?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artah*
> 
> whoa 3.15 vcore? Is that a typo?


Well, if not, he probably was not using that rig to post.


----------



## brian19876

sorry 1.315


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whitrzac*
> 
> Is that bad?


It should be at around 1,8V


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> It should be at around 1,8V


If you're not overclocking


----------



## whitrzac

What happens if it's left at 2.1v? What is this voltage feeding?

It sets itself to 2.1v if I take the cpu voltage above 1.1v and stays that way until at least 1.3v.


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> If you're not overclocking


He has 2.1V on AUTO....
On AUTO, even with overclock, I have between 1.8V and 1.9V.


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whitrzac*
> 
> What happens if it's left at 2.1v? What is this voltage feeding?
> 
> It sets itself to 2.1v if I take the cpu voltage above 1.1v and stays that way until at least 1.3v.


Vccin is feeding all your CPU (Core, cache, etc....).
2,1V is a little bit high at AUTO.


----------



## johnd0e

Hey guys, I'm wondering what would be the highest voltage I could go before bad things start happening to my 5820k? I see a few guys going 1.35-1.4ish in the chart on the first post, if thermals allow it can that be doable for daily voltage?


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> Hey guys, I'm wondering what would be the highest voltage I could go before bad things start happening to my 5820k? I see a few guys going 1.35-1.4ish in the chart on the first post, if thermals allow it can that be doable for daily voltage?


You speak about Vcore I assume ?
Depending on your cooling, one target commonly used is to have Core tempreatures below 80°C during stress test (P95, AIda64, Realbench, etc...).
You should adjust your Vcore in a function of this criteria. This is what I do.

Concerning maximum Vcore : 1,35V should be a maximum for 24/7 overclock.


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> You speak about Vcore I assume ?
> Depending on your cooling, one target commonly used is to have Core tempreatures below 80°C during stress test (P95, AIda64, Realbench, etc...).
> You should adjust your Vcore in a function of this criteria. This is what I do.
> 
> Concerning maximum Vcore : 1,35V should be a maximum for 24/7 overclock.


Yeah I was talking bout vcore, sorry shoulda specified that since you guys were talking about vccin lol.

I use the same method, shoot for under 80c loaded using realbench. I'm currently running 1.34v @4.5ghz and stay under 80c.

I just saw the list in the first post and was simply hoping maybe I had some more head room with Max voltage becuase I'm planning to redo my loop and cpu temps should get lower wich means I can add more voltage. But .01v isn't going to get me anything.

Oh well. Guess I'll have to wait for broadwell-e to play with overclocking more lol.


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> Yeah I was talking bout vcore, sorry shoulda specified that since you guys were talking about vccin lol.
> 
> I use the same method, shoot for under 80c loaded using realbench. I'm currently running 1.34v @4.5ghz and stay under 80c.
> 
> I just saw the list in the first post and was simply hoping maybe I had some more head room with Max voltage becuase I'm planning to redo my loop and cpu temps should get lower wich means I can add more voltage. But .01v isn't going to get me anything.
> 
> Oh well. Guess I'll have to wait for broadwell-e to play with overclocking more lol.


For max Vcore (Or Vccin) defining, temperature is not the only criteria.
You have also to consider other physics phenomenas as migration, stress of internal CPU structure, etc...

1,35V should be a max, even if you have 70°c during Realbech.

Be careful also about your ambient temperature. Generally, tests are referred at 22°C.

Also, Realbench is not the test which creates more heat.
Aida64 (Especially if you tick FPU in stress test) produces higher temps .
Prime95 last versions 27.x or 28.x produce insane heat, even at reasonable Vcore and with high end cooling.

Read this very nice thread : it is a reference :

http://www.tomshardware.co.uk/forum/id-1800828/intel-temperature-guide.html


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> Hey guys, I'm wondering what would be the highest voltage I could go before bad things start happening to my 5820k? I see a few guys going 1.35-1.4ish in the chart on the first post, if thermals allow it can that be doable for daily voltage?


I run 1.360 for 45x. It only needs 1.344 to pass stress tests, but I give her a bump to avoid revisiting core voltage while overclocking RAM and Cache. I was a few weeks late for launch, but it has been running this voltage for over a year now with no signs of ill effect. Temps top out at 70 with x265 (my preferred stress test) and below 60C for everything else. But then again, replacement chips are not that far away, it doesn't have to last much longer before it hits flea-bay.


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> For max Vcore (Or Vccin) defining, temperature is not the only criteria.
> You have also to consider other physics phenomenas as migration, stress of internal CPU structure, etc...
> 
> 1,35V should be a max, even if you have 70°c during Realbech.
> 
> Be careful also about your ambient temperature. Generally, tests are referred at 22°C.
> 
> Also, Realbench is not the test which creates more heat.
> Aida64 (Especially if you tick FPU in stress test) produces higher temps .
> Prime95 last versions 27.x or 28.x produce insane heat, even at reasonable Vcore and with high end cooling.
> 
> Read this very nice thread : it is a reference :
> 
> http://www.tomshardware.co.uk/forum/id-1800828/intel-temperature-guide.html


Thanks for the link I'll give it a read.

Ive used prime v28, but not as much as I use realbench since prime gives such massive heat output. I don't currently have aida64...haven't gotten around to downloading it. Maybe I'll do that now since I'm thinking of it.


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I run 1.360 for 45x. It only needs 1.344 to pass stress tests, but I give her a bump to avoid revisiting core voltage while overclocking RAM and Cache. I was a few weeks late for launch, but it has been running this voltage for over a year now with no signs of ill effect. Temps top out at 70 with x265 (my preferred stress test) and below 60C for everything else. But then again, replacement chips are not that far away, it doesn't have to last much longer before it hits flea-bay.


Thanks for shareing. I appreciate it. And yea i can't wait for broadwell-e to launch.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> Thanks for shareing. I appreciate it. And yea i can't wait for broadwell-e to launch.


I think I ate up all of my silicon lottery luck on Ivy...

I tried up to 1.45 for 46x, but temps were out of control and stability was no where in sight. 4.6 is just completely out of the question for me...this chip kind of sucks...it is the worst luck I have had with a processor to date. I know there are a few here in this thread with worse chips, but they can be counted on one hard lol.

Actually kind of proud of myself for sticking with this chip and not binning a few more or paying someone else to bin for me.


----------



## Nephurus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerophase*
> 
> When I overclocked my 5930k I needed to bump up the vcache a bit to get the core stable.


Got any tipa? trying to do so myself but best i got was 4.3 ghz


----------



## zerophase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nephurus*
> 
> Got any tipa? trying to do so myself but best i got was 4.3 ghz


Well, I killed my chip by setting vcache to 1.35, over 8 months. (I had had a weak imc, and was trying to kill it for an rma. Thought it could last just long enough for Broadwell E's launch) I'll be putting my 5960x in in a few hours.

Definitely stay below 1.3 for vcache, and set input voltage 0.5 above vcore. Get core as high as possible before overclocking memory or uncore.


----------



## Nephurus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerophase*
> 
> Well, I killed my chip by setting vcache to 1.35, over 8 months. (I had had a weak imc, and was trying to kill it for an rma. Thought it could last just long enough for Broadwell E's launch) I'll be putting my 5960x in in a few hours.
> 
> Definitely stay below 1.3 for vcache, and set input voltage 0.5 above vcore. Get core as high as possible before overclocking memory or uncore.


Thx , still new to the rampage so ill take baby steps and try to figure this out slowly.


----------



## tistou77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> LargeSystemCache 1 in registry (keeps hard pagefaults counts low).


Hi

it's better putting 1 for LargeSystemCache (Windows 10) ?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tistou77*
> 
> Hi
> 
> it's better putting 1 for LargeSystemCache (Windows 10) ?


do you have hard page faults that are causing problems?


----------



## tistou77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> do you have hard page faults that are causing problems?


I do not think have problems "hard page faults"

Thanks


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tistou77*
> 
> I do not think have problems "hard page faults"
> 
> Thanks


that's the only reason to set that registry variable.









run latency monitor to check

LatencyMon.zip 1958k .zip file


----------



## tistou77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> that's the only reason to set that registry variable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> run latency monitor to check
> 
> LatencyMon.zip 1958k .zip file


Thanks for your help

LargeSystemCache 0



LargeSystemCache 1



What do you think about it ?









Thanks


----------



## Blameless

Just measuring idle latencies isn't going to tell you much with regard to page faults.

Large System Cache can sometimes mitigate hard page faults (and the delays sometimes caused by them) by not evicting the system cache from memory until it becomes necessary to, but if your computer isn't doing anything and there isn't anything to evict anyway, it won't make any difference.

Page faults are only a problem if they are causing noticeable delays or performance issues in something else.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> Page faults are only a problem if they are causing noticeable delays or performance issues in something else.


Very much this, a lot of the time when experiencing issues DPC latency checker and other applications can create more confusion if not understanding what is happening with regards to checking hard page faults.


----------



## tistou77

Okay, how can I check then ?


----------



## Silent Scone

I've not really been following the issue you've been having, sorry. Just agreeing with what Blameless was saying.


----------



## ht_addict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I think I ate up all of my silicon lottery luck on Ivy...
> 
> I tried up to 1.45 for 46x, but temps were out of control and stability was no where in sight. 4.6 is just completely out of the question for me...this chip kind of sucks...it is the worst luck I have had with a processor to date. I know there are a few here in this thread with worse chips, but they can be counted on one hard lol.
> 
> Actually kind of proud of myself for sticking with this chip and not binning a few more or paying someone else to bin for me.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerophase*
> 
> Well, I killed my chip by setting vcache to 1.35, over 8 months. (I had had a weak imc, and was trying to kill it for an rma. Thought it could last just long enough for Broadwell E's launch) I'll be putting my 5960x in in a few hours.
> 
> Definitely stay below 1.3 for vcache, and set input voltage 0.5 above vcore. Get core as high as possible before overclocking memory or uncore.


Input voltage on Auto defaults to a higher value than .5 above vcore. So your saying Io lower?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> Just measuring idle latencies isn't going to tell you much with regard to page faults.
> 
> Large System Cache can sometimes mitigate hard page faults (and the delays sometimes caused by them) by not evicting the system cache from memory until it becomes necessary to, but if your computer isn't doing anything and there isn't anything to evict anyway, it won't make any difference.
> 
> Page faults are only a problem if they are causing noticeable delays or performance issues in something else.


^^ this

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tistou77*
> 
> Okay, how can I check then ?


The question is what are you checking for? If you are not experiencing streaming or loss-less video/audio problems, HPF are not a problem. And as Blameless says, if the rig is idle, latMon is pointless for HPFs.


----------



## whitrzac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tistou77*
> 
> Thanks for your help
> 
> LargeSystemCache 0
> 
> 
> 
> LargeSystemCache 1
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think about it ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks


Are you getting HDMI audio/video dropouts?

I had a laptop that would do something similar. It was the AMD video card switching to lower clocks/power saving mode.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ht_addict*
> 
> Input voltage on Auto defaults to a higher value than .5 above vcore. So your saying Io lower?


I don't know that Auto is a good choice for any of the major voltages on the RVE. I mentioned that Auto setting on vcore put mine at 1.4V when I bumped the multiplier up to 46, Raja confirmed that they aim fairly high on the Auto voltages, figuring on worst case scenario for the voltages the CPU might need to operate - as in, you can almost always run a lower voltage than what Auto sets for you and operate just fine. And too much voltage ain't what you want, but Asus need to provide plenty to make sure it's enough for even the biggest dud CPU out there.

So ditch Auto, ditch XMP, all the "made easy" stuff and I think you'll enjoy the end result much more. FWIW, I'm running the same 46 at over a tenth of volt lower vcore than Auto plugged in for me. So the voltages can be a lot lower by the old fashioned 1000 re-boot method.


----------



## tistou77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> ^^ this
> The question is what are you checking for? If you are not experiencing streaming or loss-less video/audio problems, HPF are not a problem. And as Blameless says, if the rig is idle, latMon is pointless for HPFs.


In fact, since Windows 7, I always had the "LargeSystemCache" on 1, so I never had any problems.
Now if that is best left to 0 (so no problem) then I would put 0
Or if I can leave on 1 without problem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whitrzac*
> 
> Are you getting HDMI audio/video dropouts?
> 
> I had a laptop that would do something similar. It was the AMD video card switching to lower clocks/power saving mode.


No HDMI audio/video dropouts (DVI monitor)


----------



## brian19876

Im having a problem with cold boots but after i hit reset the pc usually boots ok is there something i need to tweak to fix this problem system seems stable aida64 6 hours and hci mem test 700% coverage


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brian19876*
> 
> Im having a problem with cold boots but after i hit reset the pc usually boots ok is there something i need to tweak to fix this problem system seems stable aida64 6 hours and hci mem test 700% coverage


what q-code does the initial cold boot hang at?


----------



## brian19876

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> what q-code does the initial cold boot hang at?


I think it was bd


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brian19876*
> 
> I think it was bd


Ram and or cache. set cache back to defaults/Auto voltage and Increase system agent voltage 1.05V.. stay below 1.2V. Sometimes SA voltage needs to be lowered also. It is one rail where more is not always better - still cold boot hangup?
If that fails, return VSA to where you had it and increase VDIMM 25mV.


----------



## Nephurus

So far this is what I managed to get going , boots right up and no crashes but ive yet to stress test properly . been running a few games for some hours like the Division on max settings and a few others .


----------



## Shogon

Welp I've settled for this:

http://valid.x86.fr/ue0r1w

Upped the uncore to 4 GHz and the memory to 3.2 GHz with slight increases in voltage.

I've tried for 4.7 GHz, but it seems like I need a large increase in voltage for it. Maybe I'm missing a setting or something, but adding vcore seemed like the only way to get it stable in RealBench.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> Welp I've settled for this:
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/ue0r1w
> 
> Upped the uncore to 4 GHz and the memory to 3.2 GHz with slight increases in voltage.
> 
> I've tried for 4.7 GHz, but it seems like I need a large increase in voltage for it. Maybe I'm missing a setting or something, but adding vcore seemed like the only way to get it stable in RealBench.


Mine hits a pretty hard core wall too. 4.6/4.0/3.2 is a solid overclock. My silicon wont do that.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> Welp I've settled for this:
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/ue0r1w
> 
> Upped the uncore to 4 GHz and the memory to 3.2 GHz with slight increases in voltage.
> 
> I've tried for 4.7 GHz, but it seems like I need a large increase in voltage for it. Maybe I'm missing a setting or something, but adding vcore seemed like the only way to get it stable in RealBench.


you may need to increase VCCIN when trying to stabilize 4.7.


----------



## brian19876

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Ram and or cache. set cache back to defaults/Auto voltage and Increase system agent voltage 1.05V.. stay below 1.2V. Sometimes SA voltage needs to be lowered also. It is one rail where more is not always better - still cold boot hangup?
> If that fails, return VSA to where you had it and increase VDIMM 25mV.


i will try to lower cache back to to stock tonight

i did try to bump my vdimm from 1.25 to 1.28 and it did not help

my system agent voltage is currently at 1.02

right no im 4.5 ghz core 4 cache and 2750 mem

i would like to try 4.6ghz but i need to fix cold boot first

vcore 1.31

vccin 1.92


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Try setting your ram to 2133 stock, or upping the voltage on it to somewhere in the 1.4v range. Several guys are running the DDR4 stuff at 1.4v with no ill effects, I'd say your ram voltage is about .1v too low. 2750 is sort of a funky number, but it takes me 1.4v boot/1.39v (I think) eventual to run at just 2666. Not sure how the ASRock handle the DRAM learning, Asus allows boots with a little higher voltage if needed to pass the "learning" portion of the boot sequence, then lets the DRAM run at a little lower voltage for operation. But my eventual "operating" range is still a touch over .1v higher than you are using.

And too low DRAM voltage will definitely hang you up on boot. I know, I spent about 1000 re-boots trying to OC my DRAM, I've covered pretty much every DRAM related boot failure known to man.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> you may need to increase VCCIN when trying to stabilize 4.7.


^^Yeah. Usually when your cpu stops scaling with vcore it's probably VCCIN but even then you could just be at that voltage wall.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> Try setting your ram to 2133 stock, or upping the voltage on it to somewhere in the 1.4v range. Several guys are running the DDR4 stuff at 1.4v with no ill effects, I'd say your ram voltage is about .1v too low. 2750 is sort of a funky number, but it takes me 1.4v boot/1.39v (I think) eventual to run at just 2666. Not sure how the ASRock handle the DRAM learning, Asus allows boots with a little higher voltage if needed to pass the "learning" portion of the boot sequence, then lets the DRAM run at a little lower voltage for operation. But my eventual "operating" range is still a touch over .1v higher than you are using.
> 
> And too low DRAM voltage will definitely hang you up on boot. I know, I spent about 1000 re-boots trying to OC my DRAM, I've covered pretty much every DRAM related boot failure known to man.


^^ This.
lol - I haven't been under 1.4V VDIMM in a very long time.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> ^^Yeah. Usually when your cpu stops scaling with vcore it's probably VCCIN but even then you could just be at that voltage wall.


yeah, every cpu has a ceiling - "where no user can go".


----------



## johnd0e

what is the max for vccin? 1.95v?


----------



## Kimir

Depend on the LLC used. I'm at 1.96v LLC6, so it's 1.9v ish under load. I'd stay below 2v personally.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> what is the max for vccin? 1.95v?


Shouldn't need more than 1.90V for most mild overclocks. Up to 2.00V with LLC 6. I'd say LLC 7 is safe below 1.95V. I've never gone higher than 1.98V with LLC7; after a certain VCCIN rapid degradation can occur, sample dependent, I'd say <2.00V is "safe" for 24/7 use.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> what is the max for vccin? 1.95v?


If we're talking about a 24/7 OC with normal usage (eg, not running p95 for days







)to add to what's been said - IMO it depends on the MB too. Intel's recommended Max is 1.98V and this assumes the MB is set to allow for at least the V_ovs value when at stock clocks. (50mV). BUt before others chime in, most OCers have no issue exceeding the recommended Max vcore, so as always - "smoke 'em if you got 'em".









Like Kimir, I run between 1.92 and 1.97 LLC 5 or 6 depending on the OC.


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Depend on the LLC used. I'm at 1.96v LLC6, so it's 1.9v ish under load. I'd stay below 2v personally.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Shouldn't need more than 1.90V for most mild overclocks. Up to 2.00V with LLC 6. I'd say LLC 7 is safe below 1.95V. I've never gone higher than 1.98V with LLC7; after a certain VCCIN rapid degradation can occur, sample dependent, I'd say <2.00V is "safe" for 24/7 use.


I'm guessing I'm at LLC5, my options are auto-normal-standard-low-medium-high-turbo-extreme. I'm on high.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> I'm guessing I'm at LLC5, my options are auto-normal-standard-low-medium-high-turbo-extreme. I'm on high.


Depends on how much your VCCIN "droops" when under load. The sensors should let you find a rough estimate. On ASUS mobos, LLC 5 is 5/9 which is a fraction of 125% which makes LLC5 69%, LLC6 83%, LLC7 97%; those percentages are supposed to be how much "droop" the LLC should prevent. So LLC7 is closest to preventing all droop by my understanding. Also slightly OT, is your PSU the loudest component in your rig when everything else is idle - mine seems to be noisy enough that the sound is an audible hum from 3metres away on idle (moved to my quiet office)?


----------



## zerophase

Ooh, this 5960x is looking good so far. Was able to run AIDA64 for 1 hour at 4.5, and vcore at 1.3 without issue. So far, I've been stressing 4.6 with the same vcore for 15 minutes without any issues. Hopefully, I got a good batch, and can push much higher.


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Depends on how much your VCCIN "droops" when under load. The sensors should let you find a rough estimate. On ASUS mobos, LLC 5 is 5/9 which is a fraction of 125% which makes LLC5 69%, LLC6 83%, LLC7 97%; those percentages are supposed to be how much "droop" the LLC should prevent. So LLC7 is closest to preventing all droop by my understanding. Also slightly OT, is your PSU the loudest component in your rig when everything else is idle - mine seems to be noisy enough that the sound is an audible hum from 3metres away on idle (moved to my quiet office)?


running realbench with LLC on high, VCCIN(VRIN) @ 1.92v and VCORE @ 1.34v this is what im seeing:



VRIN drops to 1.875v and vcore goes up to 1.356v

and my system is never silent enough to hear just the PSU, sorry im not much help there.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> running realbench with LLC on high, VCCIN(VRIN) @ 1.92v and VCORE @ 1.34v this is what im seeing:
> 
> 
> 
> VRIN drops to 1.875v and vcore goes up to 1.356v
> 
> and my system is never silent enough to hear just the PSU, sorry im not much help there.


20mV droop is a bit too little for my liking (but it's a personal thing







. Vcore is not directly affected by LLC on this platform. Try the next lower LLC setting. Also, HWInfo is a c-grade tool IMO. Try AID64 and use the OSD:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






Works great!


----------



## brian19876

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> Try setting your ram to 2133 stock, or upping the voltage on it to somewhere in the 1.4v range. Several guys are running the DDR4 stuff at 1.4v with no ill effects, I'd say your ram voltage is about .1v too low. 2750 is sort of a funky number, but it takes me 1.4v boot/1.39v (I think) eventual to run at just 2666. Not sure how the ASRock handle the DRAM learning, Asus allows boots with a little higher voltage if needed to pass the "learning" portion of the boot sequence, then lets the DRAM run at a little lower voltage for operation. But my eventual "operating" range is still a touch over .1v higher than you are using.
> 
> And too low DRAM voltage will definitely hang you up on boot. I know, I spent about 1000 re-boots trying to OC my DRAM, I've covered pretty much every DRAM related boot failure known to man.


well still no luck put cache back to default still cold boot problem

tried vdimm up to 1.38 still cold boot problem

tried lower from 2750 to 2666 still cold boot problem

system agent from 1.02 to 1.10 in .02 inc still cold boot problem

pulling my hair out still cold boot problem lol


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 20mV droop is a bit too little for my liking (but it's a personal thing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Vcore is not directly affected by LLC on this platform. Try the next lower LLC setting. Also, HWInfo is a c-grade tool IMO. Try AID64 and use the OSD:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Works great!


how much droop would you have? ill try the next lower LLC. downloading AIDA64 now.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Also, HWInfo is a c-grade tool IMO.


Oi!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> how much droop would you have? ill try the next lower LLC. downloading AIDA64 now.


A lot. Compare to the idle snip posted above... ~ 110mV


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Oi!


lol - I just love those imaginary sensors.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

AIDA64 also shows cache voltage in an easy to find format - HWinfo might have, not sure I ever figured out what it was called. But I don't get radically different readings between the two - less accurate than a DMM, but a hell of a lot easier to implement


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> AIDA64 also shows cache voltage in an easy to find format - HWinfo might have, not sure I ever figured out what it was called. But I don't get radically different readings between the two - less accurate than a DMM, but a hell of a lot easier to implement


oh yeah, they both read the same sensor reports... just finding, ordering, and hiding sheet in HWI is pretty stupid. Poor implementation IMO.


----------



## johnd0e

AND now im just wondering why i hadn't bought aida64 earlier......this sensors readout is phenomenal.

EDIT:

it even shows my CPU fan RPM that is non existent in all other sensor software i have...10/10.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> AND now im just wondering why i hadn't bought aida64 earlier......this sensors readout is phenomenal.


yeah, it's not cheap, but the license is portable. Lots of goodies in there. even can display sensor readingts on an outboard D picture frame or panel. nice.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Here I am, drilling along for an hour or so when this shot was taken, Handbrake FTW!



And idle - this is LLC7, so you can see what's changed. vcache is down, vrm is up. But this thing is really stable like this, I'm not in any hurry to change anything. And 8c/16t at near 100% utilization @4.6? It's just a monster.


----------



## Carbon00ace

Hello Guys,

Wanted to get some feedback. Started working on my OC with JPM (Thank you!). Here is where I am at so far and checking if I am heading in the right direction.

I started with Raja's easy 4.2 guide and used 125 strap as my memory frequency is rated for 3000MHz -

http://www.corsair.com/en-us/vengeance-lpx-16gb-2x8gb-ddr4-dram-3000mhz-c15-memory-kit-black-cmk16gx4m2b3000c15

Stable with -

2hrs of Aida
2hrs of OCCT
1p passes of IBT
HCI Memtest - left for 18 hrs and one instance hit 4200% the others barely 500%, I have 32gb of memory. Guidance here appreciated
HWBOT x265 - 2x, p-mode,

Here are my BIOS settings -


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!












Should I continue working on the CPU OC and leave the memory frequency and timings alone (can't find a guide to tweak these)? Should I stay with the 125 strap or switch to 100?

Thanks,


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Carbon00ace*
> 
> Hello Guys,
> 
> Wanted to get some feedback. Started working on my OC with JPM (Thank you!). Here is where I am at so far and checking if I am heading in the right direction.
> 
> I started with Raja's easy 4.2 guide and used 125 strap as my memory frequency is rated for 3000MHz -
> 
> http://www.corsair.com/en-us/vengeance-lpx-16gb-2x8gb-ddr4-dram-3000mhz-c15-memory-kit-black-cmk16gx4m2b3000c15
> 
> Stable with -
> 
> 2hrs of Aida
> 2hrs of OCCT
> 1p passes of IBT
> HCI Memtest - left for 18 hrs and one instance hit 4200% the others barely 500%, I have 32gb of memory. Guidance here appreciated
> HWBOT x265 - 2x, p-mode,
> 
> Here are my BIOS settings -
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should I continue working on the CPU OC and leave the memory frequency and timings alone (can't find a guide to tweak these)? Should I stay with the 125 strap or switch to 100?
> 
> Thanks,


great start! you r ram is running at default. I'd take this route

set ram to 3000
enter primary timings manually (15-15-15-36) and set command rate to 1. Add 25mV to the spec VDIMM, so 1.375. you can use 1.4V vdimm without worry on DDR4.
*Set system agent to 1.2375V, VCCIO to 1.212V WHOA! that's for z170!! for x99, system agent should be around 1.000V and CPU/PCH VCCIO at 1.05-1.075V. Sorry! I mixed up posts with another thread.*








Leave cache for next and test the ram again (you can use AID64 ram test for a quick 30MIn before HCI Memtest). With 32GB of ram, HCI memtest will take forever to hit 500% on 1 instance per thread (90% of total ram divided equally among all instances). we have a batch file if you have Memtest Pro which will spawn and populate the instances.
Once the ram OC is good, cache is next.

Stay with 125 for now. once you have a solid 4.5/4.0/3000. you can tweak things up.
There's no ram tutorial - except extreme stuff. BUt we can get you going with a solid base... you want this first. Bad ram settings are one of the few things that can completely corrupt an OS install... believe me.









question: is your 32GB 2x26GB kits or one 32GB kit??


----------



## Carbon00ace

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> great start! you r ram is running at default. I'd take this route
> 
> set ram to 3000
> enter primary timings manually (15-15-15-36) and set command rate to 1. Add 25mV to the spec VDIMM, so 1.375. you can use 1.4V vdimm without worry on DDR4.
> Set system agent to 1.2375V, VCCIO to 1.212V
> Leave cache for next and test the ram again (you can use AID64 ram test for a quick 30MIn before HCI Memtest). With 32GB of ram, HCI memtest will take forever to hit 500% on 1 instance per thread (90% of total ram divided equally among all instances). we have a batch file if you have Memtest Pro which will spawn and populate the instances.
> Once the ram OC is good, cache is next.
> 
> Stay with 125 for now. once you have a solid 4.5/4.0/3000. you can tweak things up.
> There's no ram tutorial - except extreme stuff. BUt we can get you going with a solid base... you want this first. Bad ram settings are one of the few things that can completely corrupt an OS install... believe me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> question: is your 32GB 2x26GB kits or one 32GB kit??


2x16gb kits( 4x8gb ). Two of the same kits of the Corsair Vengeance. Was this a bad choice?

I couldn't figure out whether I'm adjusting the VCCIO CPU (I'm assuming this is what you are referring to) or PCH?

DRAM Voltage (CHA, CHB)
DRAM Voltage (CHC, CHD) These both need to be set to 1.375, correct?

Also, my timings specs as well as the Dram timings plus frequency in the shots below. I want to make sure I am setting these correct as this is a first for DRAM tweaking -


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Associated

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 20mV droop is a bit too little for my liking (but it's a personal thing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Vcore is not directly affected by LLC on this platform. Try the next lower LLC setting. Also, HWInfo is a c-grade tool IMO. Try AID64 and use the OSD:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Works great!


Why in your opinion should Vdrop be higher than 20mV? Mine is 1.888 idle and 1.872 load, that is using 2/5, 1 being the overvolting.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Associated*
> 
> Why in your opinion should Vdrop be higher than 20mV? Mine is 1.888 idle and 1.872 load, that is using 2/5, 1 being the overvolting.


Personal preference. I run mine fixed at 1.92v idle and under load as well as fixed for vcore.


----------



## Associated

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Personal preference. I run mine fixed at 1.92v idle and under load as well as fixed for vcore.


I'm guessing CPU LLC have only top tier MOBOs? CPU Vdrop is kinda high on my MOBO.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Associated*
> 
> I'm guessing CPU LLC have only top tier MOBOs? CPU Vdrop is kinda high on my MOBO.


You should have different options for the levels of LLC on vccin


----------



## Associated

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> You should have different options for the levels of LLC on vccin


Yeah on VCCIN, but what about the CPU itself? LLC use to be for the Vcore.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Associated*
> 
> Yeah on VCCIN, but what about the CPU itself? LLC use to be for the Vcore.


LLC only applies to vccin and does not affect vcore.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Associated*
> 
> Why in your opinion should Vdrop be higher than 20mV? Mine is 1.888 idle and 1.872 load, that is using 2/5, 1 being the overvolting.


Intel spec (but who reads that nowadays lol): http://www.intel.co.uk/content/dam/www/public/us/en/documents/datasheets/core-i7-lga2011-3-datasheet-vol-1.pdf

Page 55 onwards, really interesting reading. Personal experience, I've run 1.98V with LLC7 for months and it was fine, but I use an LLC of 6 out of 9 nowadays because I don't need so much VCCIN. High LLC pairs up with high VCCIN. I.e. there's no reason at all to have to use high LLC if you're well below 2.00V.

My scenario? I need 1.81V of VCCIN on load to be stable. I could do that with 1.84V of VCCIN LLC6 or 1.83V of VCCIN LLC7. The point is, either of those voltages is below 2.00V by a significant margin, so I use 1.84V + LLC6 _because it's possible and safer_. Heck I could even avoid LLC altogether and just set VCCIN to 2.00V, but ya' know, X99 things. I just like keeping my VCCIN target below the 1.98V mark, regardless of LLC.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Carbon00ace*
> 
> 2x16gb kits( 4x8gb ). Two of the same kits of the Corsair Vengeance. Was this a bad choice?
> 
> I couldn't figure out whether I'm adjusting the VCCIO CPU (I'm assuming this is what you are referring to) or PCH?
> 
> DRAM Voltage (CHA, CHB)
> DRAM Voltage (CHC, CHD) These both need to be set to 1.375, correct?
> 
> Also, my timings specs as well as the Dram timings plus frequency in the shots below. I want to make sure I am setting these correct as this is a first for DRAM tweaking -
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Yes. 1.35V on both dram channels. Mixing kits may or may not work together at the rated frequency. Some tweaking is usually required.
here's a representative 45/41 bios pack - just a guide, your specific voltage settings (vcore etc) will be different.

160113094406.zip 1994k .zip file

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Associated*
> 
> Why in your opinion should Vdrop be higher than 20mV? Mine is 1.888 idle and 1.872 load, that is using 2/5, 1 being the overvolting.


this has to do with transient load line overshoot.
see pg 56:

core-i7-lga2011-3-datasheet-vol-1.pdf 795k .pdf file

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Personal preference. I run mine fixed at 1.92v idle and under load as well as fixed for vcore.


More than a personal preference. you should read up on why LLC is incorporated only on specific voltage rails. (eg, those rails that carry highly variable current loads at "constant" voltage)
http://www.overclock.net/t/1510001/asus-rampage-v-extreme-owners-thread/2000_20#post_23088546
http://www.overclock.net/t/1510001/asus-rampage-v-extreme-owners-thread/2020_20#post_23088741
http://www.overclock.net/t/1510001/asus-rampage-v-extreme-owners-thread/2020_20#post_23089414
Don;t really want to retype all these again.

Personal preference is not the same as personal choice. I'm all for personal choice








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Associated*
> 
> I'm guessing CPU LLC have only top tier MOBOs? CPU Vdrop is kinda high on my MOBO.


as long as the rig is stable, vdroop is actually a good thing and was not incorporated into only one rail by accident. If droop is causing vccin to drop too far, causing instability, raise the VCCIN voltage (idle voltage is harmless) , or decrease vdroop by load line compensation (LLC). Transients cause over and undershoot of the spec voltage.


----------



## hslayer

What is the best program to check for stability?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hslayer*
> 
> What is the best program to check for stability?


that is a loaded question. What do you do with your PC?


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hslayer*
> 
> What is the best program to check for stability?


The simplest one that I found for quick testing is Intel XTU, I don't think it's the best though!

https://downloadcenter.intel.com/product/66427/Intel-Extreme-Tuning-Utility-Intel-XTU-


----------



## Teafac3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hslayer*
> 
> What is the best program to check for stability?


I do hwbot x265 4k and once i find my max oc i run occt for 8 hours and like 3 passes of hwbot x265 4k overkill x2 and pmode ticked in realtime and im good.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teafac3*
> 
> I do hwbot x265 4k and once i find my max oc i run occt for 8 hours and like 3 passes of *hwbot x265 4k overkill x2 and pmode ticked in realtime* and im good.


this works surprisingly well as a quick stability assessment.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Yes. 1.35V on both dram channels. Mixing kits may or may not work together at the rated frequency. Some tweaking is usually required.
> here's a representative 45/41 bios pack - just a guide, your specific voltage settings (vcore etc) will be different.
> 
> 160113094406.zip 1994k .zip file
> 
> this has to do with transient load line overshoot.
> see pg 56:
> 
> core-i7-lga2011-3-datasheet-vol-1.pdf 795k .pdf file
> 
> More than a personal preference. you should read up on why LLC is incorporated only on specific voltage rails. (eg, those rails that carry highly variable current loads at "constant" voltage)
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1510001/asus-rampage-v-extreme-owners-thread/2000_20#post_23088546
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1510001/asus-rampage-v-extreme-owners-thread/2020_20#post_23088741
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1510001/asus-rampage-v-extreme-owners-thread/2020_20#post_23089414
> Don;t really want to retype all these again.
> 
> Personal preference is not the same as personal choice. I'm all for personal choice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as long as the rig is stable, vdroop is actually a good thing and was not incorporated into only one rail by accident. If droop is causing vccin to drop too far, causing instability, raise the VCCIN voltage (idle voltage is harmless) , or decrease vdroop by load line compensation (LLC). Transients cause over and undershoot of the spec voltage.


The way these boards deliver power and voltages, I'm not really worried about it.


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hslayer*
> 
> What is the best program to check for stability?


easy answer, occt


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> The way these boards deliver power and voltages, I'm not really worried about it.


Always good to know why it's there, but:


----------



## whitrzac

I need some help with Ocing my 5930k.

EVGA x99 classified
5930k
corsair vengence 2133
custom wc loop

Vin is set at 1.9(auto did have it set at 2.1)

I can get 4.5 on 1.26v vcore
at 4.6 it will boot, but I can't get it stable. Even with taking vcore to 1.3.

I get a clock_watchdog_timeout BSOD after ~30s of p95.

Are there other settings that I should try?


----------



## whitrzac

It appears it just needed moar voltage.

Upped the voltage to 1.33 and it's stable at 4.6ghz.

Temps are creeping up though, I'm stable at 77c after 5min of p95.

On another note, I get 77c on the motherboard readout, but only 71-73 in hwmonitor....


----------



## EvilPieMoo

Having a play around with some low overclocking with a 5960x today, trying to find a decent overclock that requires the least voltage.

Settled on 4.5Ghz 1.13v, survived a beating from Realbench and IBT.

I can run Cinebench all day long at 4.5 Ghz 1.10v but not stress stable.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilPieMoo*
> 
> Having a play around with some low overclocking with a 5960x today, trying to find a decent overclock that requires the least voltage.
> 
> Settled on 4.5Ghz 1.13v, survived a beating from Realbench and IBT.
> 
> I can run Cinebench all day long at 4.5 Ghz 1.10v but not stress stable.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


cool.








This is from over a year ago at launch. runs down to 1.1125V. sold that cpu for a better one.


----------



## hslayer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> easy answer, occt


how long should I run it to make sure that my overclock is stable?

also if I were to pass OCCT but fail realbench, does this mean my overclock is not stable and I need to dial it down or is it okay since I passed OCCT?

Thanks


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hslayer*
> 
> how long should I run it to make sure that my overclock is stable?
> 
> also if I were to pass OCCT but fail realbench, does this mean my overclock is not stable and I need to dial it down or is it okay since I passed OCCT?
> 
> Thanks


realbench is a system-wide stress test. works the GPUs pretty hard too.


----------



## Carbon00ace

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Yes. 1.35V on both dram channels. Mixing kits may or may not work together at the rated frequency. Some tweaking is usually required.
> here's a representative 45/41 bios pack - just a guide, your specific voltage settings (vcore etc) will be different.
> 
> 160113094406.zip 1994k .zip file


I input all the BIOS settings and ran Aida64 memory stress for 30 min. On Memtest now at almost 200%. Should I fully stress the system again with OCCT/IBT/HWBOT? I'm happy where the system is if I'm good with Memtest.

Thank you,

Carbon


----------



## hslayer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> realbench is a system-wide stress test. works the GPUs pretty hard too.


so in order to say that my overclock is stable, do I have to pass both test without crashing or is passing only one or the other okay?
btw my gpu is stock.

thanks


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hslayer*
> 
> so in order to say that my overclock is stable, do I have to pass both test without crashing or is passing only one or the other okay?
> btw my gpu is stock.
> 
> thanks


Generally occt is a tougher test for the cpu than realbench but something failed so something ain't right. What failed, gpu or cpu tests or was it an os crash. Realbench will tax the psu too since it gets both the cpu and gpu going hard. If the psu is pressed too hard, that could cause realbench to fail too.


----------



## Associated

I too discovered I have problems with RealBench... I saw there was a new version and I gave it a go... to my surprise it crashed after few minutes...

Driver corrupted expool


I'll go back to 362.00 Nvidia drivers and try again...


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Carbon00ace*
> 
> I input all the BIOS settings and ran Aida64 memory stress for 30 min. On Memtest now at almost 200%. Should I fully stress the system again with OCCT/IBT/HWBOT? I'm happy where the system is if I'm good with Memtest.
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> Carbon


HWBOT x265 4K 2x p-mode high or realtime is plenty for a gaming rig once you have memtest stable. 5 loops in IBT for a high current test and you're good. If you're doing flash trades on the market for big $$... p95 large FFTs in-place.








Nice oc!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hslayer*
> 
> so in order to say that my overclock is stable, do I have to pass both test without crashing or is passing only one or the other okay?
> btw my gpu is stock.
> 
> thanks


Crashing in either is "not stable". It really depends on what you do with the rig. @michael-ocn is giving sound advice. OCCT is a good linpac/p95 substitute.


----------



## Kimir

Tried OCCT yesterday after not using it for years, lel errors out with 20 seconds.








Sush, don't care anyway, it does what I use it for, as a not daily rig it doesn't matter, yet.


----------



## xarot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Associated*
> 
> I too discovered I have problems with RealBench... I saw there was a new version and I gave it a go... to my surprise it crashed after few minutes...
> 
> Driver corrupted expool
> 
> 
> I'll go back to 362.00 Nvidia drivers and try again...


Are you by any chance using EVGA Precision or MSI Afterburner? They are notorious to cause that specific BSOD text when CPU is under load.


----------



## brian19876

still cant fix cold boot im going crazy lol

ASRock Fatal1ty Gaming Fatal1ty X99X
5820 k
16gb of corsiar 2800
current settings in bios
4.5ghz
1.32 vcore
1.4vdram
1.05 system agent voltage
125 strap
2750 mem speed
2.2v ring/cache
4ghz cache

I have problem starting from a cold boot sometime freezes at splash screen or right before windows start to load once im am booted after 1-3 resets the system is stable adia64 12h and hcimem test 1000% coverage no errors. this is driving me crazy ive tried

.9 to 1.05 system agent voltage in .01 inc
1.25-1.4 vdimm
2666 mem speed
1.15 to 1.25 ring cache voltage
i reset cache to default setting

Nothing seems to fix the problem im pulling my hair out
please any suggestions would be appreciated


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brian19876*
> 
> still cant fix cold boot im going crazy lol
> 
> ASRock Fatal1ty Gaming Fatal1ty X99X
> 5820 k
> 16gb of corsiar 2800
> current settings in bios
> 4.5ghz
> 1.32 vcore
> 1.4vdram
> 1.05 system agent voltage
> 125 strap
> 2750 mem speed
> 2.2v ring/cache
> 4ghz cache
> 
> I have problem starting from a cold boot sometime freezes at splash screen or right before windows start to load once im am booted after 1-3 resets the system is stable adia64 12h and hcimem test 1000% coverage no errors. this is driving me crazy ive tried
> 
> .9 to 1.05 system agent voltage in .01 inc
> 1.25-1.4 vdimm
> 2666 mem speed
> 1.15 to 1.25 ring cache voltage
> i reset cache to default setting
> 
> Nothing seems to fix the problem im pulling my hair out
> please any suggestions would be appreciated


Hand off hangs are normally cache or vccsa related. You could always tweet Fatal1ty and ask him, his names on it after all









Also I'm assuming 2.2v is a typo for ring voltage.


----------



## brian19876

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Hand off hangs are normally cache or vccsa related. You could always tweet Fatal1ty and ask him, his names on it after all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also I'm assuming 2.2v is a typo for ring voltage.


1.2v ring lol


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brian19876*
> 
> still cant fix cold boot im going crazy lol


Memory subsystem is slightly unstable and is failing training.


----------



## brian19876

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> Memory subsystem is slightly unstable and is failing training.


what is the best way to try and stabilize it and ideas


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brian19876*
> 
> still cant fix cold boot im going crazy lol
> 
> ASRock Fatal1ty Gaming Fatal1ty X99X
> 5820 k
> 16gb of corsiar 2800
> current settings in bios
> 4.5ghz
> 1.32 vcore
> 1.4vdram
> 1.05 system agent voltage
> 125 strap
> 2750 mem speed
> 2.2v ring/cache
> 4ghz cache
> 
> I have problem starting from a cold boot sometime freezes at splash screen or right before windows start to load once im am booted after 1-3 resets the system is stable adia64 12h and hcimem test 1000% coverage no errors. this is driving me crazy ive tried
> 
> .9 to 1.05 system agent voltage in .01 inc
> 1.25-1.4 vdimm
> 2666 mem speed
> 1.15 to 1.25 ring cache voltage
> i reset cache to default setting
> 
> Nothing seems to fix the problem im pulling my hair out
> please any suggestions would be appreciated


ok, it's not the cache

possibly more vccsa could help, you have some room to go higher still, up to 1.2'ish i think is "ok"
you didn't mention varying vccin any, maybe an arbitrary change to that?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brian19876*
> 
> what is the best way to try and stabilize it and ideas


loosen timings a little and see if that helps? might help tell you if mem is the problem, might provide an adequate solution


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brian19876*
> 
> what is the best way to try and stabilize it and ideas


Loosen memory timings (especially IOLs, if they are tight); adjust (up or down) vdimm, vccsa, or vring/cache. As a last resort, reduce cache multiplier or memory clock.


----------



## Desolutional

VCCIO can help with cold booting and training too. I use 1.10V of VCCIO.


----------



## EvilPieMoo

She may have only been stable enough to get a screenshot, but it still did it and managed a single Firestrike run!


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilPieMoo*
> 
> She may have only been stable enough to get a screenshot, but it still did it and managed a single Firestrike run!












Have you planned some stability tests ?


----------



## Associated

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xarot*
> 
> Are you by any chance using EVGA Precision or MSI Afterburner? They are notorious to cause that specific BSOD text when CPU is under load.


I did, but I tried without and its still the same... even with 362.00 drivers, lots of windows updates lately, I wouldn't be shocked if it has anything to do with that...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brian19876*
> 
> still cant fix cold boot im going crazy lol
> 
> ASRock Fatal1ty Gaming Fatal1ty X99X
> 5820 k
> 16gb of corsiar 2800
> current settings in bios
> 4.5ghz
> 1.32 vcore
> 1.4vdram
> 1.05 system agent voltage
> 125 strap
> 2750 mem speed
> 2.2v ring/cache
> 4ghz cache
> 
> I have problem starting from a cold boot sometime freezes at splash screen or right before windows start to load once im am booted after 1-3 resets the system is stable adia64 12h and hcimem test 1000% coverage no errors. this is driving me crazy ive tried
> 
> .9 to 1.05 system agent voltage in .01 inc
> 1.25-1.4 vdimm
> 2666 mem speed
> 1.15 to 1.25 ring cache voltage
> i reset cache to default setting
> 
> Nothing seems to fix the problem im pulling my hair out
> please any suggestions would be appreciated


Well... ASRock, try 100MHz strap...


----------



## Associated

Delete.... duble post


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilPieMoo*
> 
> She may have only been stable enough to get a screenshot, but it still did it and managed a single Firestrike run!


Doing 5Ghz at 1.35v for firestrike, that's a good sample for sure! Batch?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Doing 5Ghz at 1.35v for firestrike, that's a good sample for sure! Batch?


yeah - that's an amazing cpu.


----------



## johnd0e

Jeeze that cpu makes me jealous, and drool.


----------



## EvilPieMoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Doing 5Ghz at 1.35v for firestrike, that's a good sample for sure! Batch?


J batch


----------



## johnd0e

I hope I get lucky with broadwell-e.


----------



## Carbon00ace

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> HWBOT x265 4K 2x p-mode high or realtime is plenty for a gaming rig once you have memtest stable. 5 loops in IBT for a high current test and you're good. If you're doing flash trades on the market for big $$... p95 large FFTs in-place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice oc!


Passed all the stuffs!

Time to actually use this thing for what I built it for. JPM, you the man! I do appreciate all your time, keep up the great work here.

Thanks,

Carbon


----------



## ssateneth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brian19876*
> 
> still cant fix cold boot im going crazy lol
> 
> ASRock Fatal1ty Gaming Fatal1ty X99X
> 5820 k
> 16gb of corsiar 2800
> current settings in bios
> 4.5ghz
> 1.32 vcore
> 1.4vdram
> 1.05 system agent voltage
> 125 strap
> 2750 mem speed
> 2.2v ring/cache
> 4ghz cache
> 
> I have problem starting from a cold boot sometime freezes at splash screen or right before windows start to load once im am booted after 1-3 resets the system is stable adia64 12h and hcimem test 1000% coverage no errors. this is driving me crazy ive tried
> 
> .9 to 1.05 system agent voltage in .01 inc
> 1.25-1.4 vdimm
> 2666 mem speed
> 1.15 to 1.25 ring cache voltage
> i reset cache to default setting
> 
> Nothing seems to fix the problem im pulling my hair out
> please any suggestions would be appreciated


you're going to kill your CPU, probably within a day, by running 2.2 volts on the cache.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssateneth*
> 
> you're going to kill your CPU, probably within a day, by running 2.2 volts on the cache.


it would probably be instant death. lol
but as he said, it's just a typo.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Carbon00ace*
> 
> Passed all the stuffs!
> 
> *Time to actually use this thing* for what I built it for. JPM, you the man! I do appreciate all your time, keep up the great work here.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Carbon


Yeah man, that's what it's all about!


----------



## Ayahuasca

X99 noob here

5820k
Asus x99-Deluxe
Corsair Dominator Platinum 10-12-12-28-2T 2400mhz
Cooling is an EK Predator 360

At the moment I'm using the Asus optimal performance setting with XMP on the RAM but I needed to set 2400mhz manually as it would run 2133mhz on the XMP profile alone.

I'm currently at 4.6ghz at just over 1.3v, haven't messed with voltages or cache yet as I have no idea what I'm doing, I've ran AIDA64 and The Division for a good while and it seems stable but I'd like to try tweaking more out of it, it's a J Batch CPU.


----------



## leonman44

Guys , need help , my pc was working fine , after custom loop was installed , bleed out i tried to boot up my pc but something is wrong now , pc wont boot bios , fans are working fine and i get an error code 00


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leonman44*
> 
> Guys , need help , my pc was working fine , after custom loop was installed , bleed out i tried to boot up my pc but something is wrong now , pc wont boot bios , fans are working fine and i get an error code 00


did you clrcmos and try to restart?
MOre info please... full cover block? just a cpu block? and which one?


----------



## leonman44

I tried flashing again bios from usb bios flashback , here is a thread that i was installing my kit : http://www.overclock.net/t/1594927/first-loop-installation-need-help#post_25001210 but my cpu block is a full mickel from ek only for x99 , it needed some good amount of force so the springs would bend and screw it down with my hands only , it also said to use 3 rise of thermal compound which seemed a lot to me.Fans also spins fine and i get no red led somewhere!



* tried booting without cpu but i get the same error code


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leonman44*
> 
> I tried flashing again bios from usb bios flashback , here is a thread that i was installing my kit : http://www.overclock.net/t/1594927/first-loop-installation-need-help#post_25001210 but my cpu block is a full mickel from ek only for x99 , it needed some good amount of force so the springs would bend and screw it down with my hands only , it also said to use 3 rise of thermal compound which seemed a lot to me.Fans also spins fine and i get no red led somewhere!
> 
> 
> 
> * tried booting without cpu but i get the same error code


The block should not be difficult to screw down - finger tight, and a light "finger".
YOu should get a 00 with the cpu removed. Double check that there is no short on the back side of the mb.. and since you seemed to have removed the cpu - the socket for bent pins. Other than that, I'd go back to basics and test the system outside the case on a piece of cardboard of other non-conductive surface.
GL - I have to head out...


----------



## Praz

Hello

If still not successful after following @Jpmboy post attempt to boot holding the water block in place by hand. If still no boot the motherboard or CPU may have been damaged by the excessive pressure used when initially installing the block. Will need an additional motherboard and/or CPU to confirm which component is damaged.


----------



## leonman44

I didnt pressed it like a Hulk , i just used the pressure that the spring needs to bend , everything looks like new check this out :

And cpu looks excellent , not a bend/scratch .

So what should i RMA first? (thats killing me)


----------



## Silent Scone

Sorry if this has been asked, but can you confirm you haven't installed any of the supplied backplates to the rear? I have spoken to a couple of users who have done this. From the events so far I would second Praz, the CPU or motherboard may have been damaged from excessive force.


----------



## leonman44

X99 seems to have a backplate preinstalled , cpu block is only for the x99 , so the only thing to do is just screw it down from the front!


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leonman44*
> 
> X99 seems to have a backplate preinstalled , cpu block is only for the x99 , so the only thing to do is just screw it down from the front!


Yes, it does. Sorry, sometimes it feels necessary to ask these things. It hasn't stopped people in the past. If there is anywhere local my first suggestion would be for them to test both. If not you'll need to process an RMA.


----------



## leonman44

Dont feel sorry to make questions , you are trying to help... The problem is that none of my friends have a system like that or any other person i know , so the only option is to rma things , cpu is/was good cache would oc fine with previous cooler i got 4ghz clock and 4ghz cache with 1.1V stable. But i am relly stressed that i damaged one of the components installing the loop... To rma the motherboard it will be needed to unistall again the loop or some pieces of it which is painfull but i thing is worth the shot...


----------



## Ayahuasca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Yes, it does. Sorry, sometimes it feels necessary to ask these things. It hasn't stopped people in the past. If there is anywhere local my first suggestion would be for them to test both. If not you'll need to process an RMA.


Funny you should mention that, I spent 30 minutes yesterday figuring out how the hell the backplate went on, then after reading the cooler manual properly I realised it didn't need one









My 5820k is currently sitting at 4.7ghz 1.3v stable.


----------



## leonman44

Sorry about the mistake, i said that fans are working but not , fans that are connected to the motherboard doesn't


----------



## Ayahuasca

It's likely you've shorted the motherboard then, was it fully switched off and any remaining power in the system drained?


----------



## stargate125645

I'm stable with a 5930K at 4.6GHz and 1.23V. Temperature stays in mid 60s under stress testing. I tried 4.7GHz on core at 1.23V but only made it a couple minutes into stress testing before failing.

Additionally, I have cache at 4.4GHz and 1.18V (tested cache with AIDA64). RAM is 16-18-18-38-1T @ 3200MHz and 1.32V.

Should I try to go higher with core? I'm not sure I want to go much higher than 1.23V for normal use on this guy as it is apparently a good chip. I have adaptive voltage working on the CPU to help prolong its life, too.


----------



## Ayahuasca

With regards to cache/uncore overclocking, I'm currently trying out 4000mhz, 100mhz strap 40x ratio, Intel XTU is reporting 1.25v Cache Voltage with a 0mV offset but HWMonitor has a reading saying: LLC/Ring 1.280v.

I'm guessing it's actually running at 1.28v instead?

These are the voltage HWMonitor is giving:



AIDA64 reports 1.25v, I think HWMonitor might be wrong.


----------



## leonman44

I switched off the power supply then disconnect the cable and wait system leds to turn pff , after that i started to umistall my previous cooler , do you thing that warranty will be void?


----------



## Desolutional

All I'm going to say is...

Warranty is only void if they can't read the numbers on the CPU.


----------



## leonman44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> All I'm going to say is...
> 
> Warranty is only void if they can't read the numbers on the CPU.


Sorry , but i don't know what that mean :/


----------



## Ayahuasca

Just RMA it, don't tell them you were messing around with anything.


----------



## Cyber Locc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leonman44*
> 
> Dont feel sorry to make questions , you are trying to help... The problem is that none of my friends have a system like that or any other person i know , so the only option is to rma things , cpu is/was good cache would oc fine with previous cooler i got 4ghz clock and 4ghz cache with 1.1V stable. But i am relly stressed that i damaged one of the components installing the loop... To rma the motherboard it will be needed to unistall again the loop or some pieces of it which is painfull but i thing is worth the shot...


99% of new boards that are even half way decent have short protections it is pretty hard to short a board or kill it these days.

The board isn't shorted, you may have damaged it however with the pressure you applied to install the water block. I would take the board out and look it over very closely for scratches, if you scratched the PCB that could cause this. I just fried a Rampage 4 Black Edition 2 months like that.

The board could be being shorted by something in the case, pull it out and test it on a box. If there is something shorting the board it will give 00 and then shut off to protect itself, fixing the short will fix the issue.


----------



## EvilPieMoo

As long as there's no physical damage to the CPU, they have no way of determining whether it was user error or not. I RMA'd a 5960x that I killed and got a replacement no questions asked.


----------



## Captain Flippy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilPieMoo*
> 
> She may have only been stable enough to get a screenshot, but it still did it and managed a single Firestrike run!


Great cpu , i have J batch too and Intel has done a good job with ''J'' series batch.
I want to push my cpu 5 Ghz but my cooling not good for now


----------



## brian19876

I want thank all who tried to help me with my cold boot problem I think it's fixed and you won't belive what was causing all the problems. IT WAS MY DS4 controller if it plugged in most of the time it locks up on cold boot I don't know why this happens but I've cold booted 20 times in a row with it unpluged


----------



## johnd0e

Seeing these 5960x posts makes me want to get one haha. When's broadwell-e coming out again? May/june?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leonman44*
> 
> Sorry about the mistake, i said that fans are working but not , fans that are connected to the motherboard doesn't


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leonman44*
> 
> I switched off the power supply then disconnect the cable and wait system leds to turn pff , after that i started to umistall my previous cooler , do you thing that warranty will be void?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ayahuasca*
> 
> Just RMA it, don't tell them you were messing around with anything.


before RMAing anything, remove th4e MB from teh case, and connect it up on a piece of cardboard - last thing is the PSU plug. One drive, one GPU, monitor, mouse and keyboard only.. if you have an aircooler lying around, just use that. Plug the psu in, hit the clrcmos button and use the start button on the MB itself.... anything?


----------



## michael-ocn

ooops wrong thread


----------



## dagget3450

so i picked up some corsair vengence 3000 for my 5960x(was on sale), and i tried really hard but it wouldnt boot at rated speed. It did however boot easily @ 3200 and timings went up some. So my question is

ddr4 [email protected] 15-17-17-35 vs [email protected] which is better? Also, should i try to tighten timings or go for more speed? (mem overclock noob here) Not sure if timings>rated speed or should i seek a balance of both?


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brian19876*
> 
> I want thank all who tried to help me with my cold boot problem I think it's fixed and you won't belive what was causing all the problems. IT WAS MY DS4 controller if it plugged in most of the time it locks up on cold boot I don't know why this happens but I've cold booted 20 times in a row with it unpluged


Lol, get a Bluetooth adapter, I have the ASUS USB-BT400 and use a separate USB cable to charge the DS4. These ASUS X99 mobos have serious problems with certain USB devices hanging POST. No idea why, and it is easily fixed, but I guess ASUS can't afford a DualShock 4


----------



## leonman44

Ok guys, nothing works error 00 without turning off itself... after searching some more i found only this , but when i am touching it doesn't seems that i damaged it myself its like it is from me inside


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leonman44*
> 
> Ok guys, nothing works error 00 without turning off itself... after searching some more i found only this , but when i am touching it doesn't seems that i damaged it myself its like it is from me inside


I'm pretty sure that just a hole that covered by a thin film. You can check it at the back of the motherboard. Did you follow the Jpmboy suggestion, testing it outside of the case?


----------



## leonman44

Yes , it is in its box now :


There is no hole in the back. Its just disappointing having my 150€ amd running for 4 years and 2 years with extreme voltage. This kit cost me 700€ for both cpu and mobo and i am having trouble from the 2nd month of using it , i might just have a bad luck...


----------



## deathizem

That looks like pressure damage


----------



## whitrzac

My EVGA x99 had that same stuff in the hole.

It's the adhisive foam used to attach the oem backplate to the socket.

Take something small and poke through it.

You system may not be booting because the waterblock isn't touching the cpu.


----------



## leonman44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deathizem*
> 
> That looks like pressure damage


If it was pressure damage , it wouldnt have any physical damage on it? I mean that even all cpu pins are perfect!


----------



## deathizem

yes it can and the pins wont necessarily be bent the cpu socket and hold down will stop depending on the size of the block I have seen that type of damage on a couple of other boards from some of my costumers one is on that exact board and he was able to rma it its a 5050 chance they can deny it


----------



## deathizem

sorry wrong reply I was talking to someone else about there board and somehow clicked his thread sorry about that


----------



## deathizem

that's what I get for having three screens up reading and talking LOL


----------



## leonman44

The block was Ek's only for x99 full nickel not a cheap one... springs seemed to me stiff but i always am genttle with my eloctronics stuff . Just screw it down with my hands until it stopped as instructions said... I hope that they will change it , i am not going to say that i changed the cooler. Do you think that ek block could hurt and the next board?

* this reply wasnt for me?


----------



## deathizem

I use only ek blocks and I do have one that seems a little stiff on the springs but I haven't had any problems with it. have you tried to boot it up with out the block
and is it the hole that is plugged?


----------



## leonman44

Yes tried with my previous cooler and without anything! I tried it even in a box...


----------



## deathizem

now that I'm looking at your pic and not the other guys lol


----------



## johnd0e

i just bought the same CPU block.......and now im afraid to use it hahaha.


----------



## leonman44

Imaging buying the Skylake 6700K it would have bend like a patato chip! I dont know what to advise you , the only sure thing is that ek have tried this block on a lot x99 mobos so it should be safe to use it!


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leonman44*
> 
> Imaging buying the Skylake 6700K it would have bend like a patato chip! I dont know what to advise you , the only sure thing is that ek have tried this block on a lot x99 mobos so it should be safe to use it!


Lol, yea i know I have a 6700k and boy was I paranoid about how tight I was making the thumb screws on my mx block. I'm still going to use the full nickle, was kinda being sarcastic, I'm not installing it until after broadwell-e release anyway, I want to do a custom hardline loop which would be pointless to do now since I'm upgrading when broadwell-e comes out.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leonman44*
> 
> Yes tried with my previous cooler and without anything! I tried it even in a box...


Eh, that's not good. Yeah - when a part fails (which they do) it's very disheartening. If it is throwing a 00 after a legit OTB post attempt, it may be an RMA. The 2011-3 socket mount is pretty tough and I doubt you actually killed the board due to the backplate insulation interfering with the mount - and that scenario would only result in uneven pressure, not an overtightening which can crack a trace. Last thing.. while you have in on the MB, connect the PSU switch it on, butr do not power on the MB (you can even leave the cpu out if you want) Use another rig to format a USB 2.0 stick Fat32, put your favorite bios on it and name it x99-D.cap, do a bios flash back with the system off but the PSU on. Did the bios chip light (and the usb stick light) flash for several minutes? If yes, put the cou back in and just hold the waterblock on the mount position, no KB or anything else, just the MB + cpu +PSU - press the MB start button.. still "00" ?? If yes, try to fiond a nother cpu if you like, or contact your Regional ASUS support to initiate an RMA. (baring any further or different advice from Raja or Praz)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> i just bought the same CPU block.......and now im afraid to use it hahaha.


Nah - EK blocks are fine.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dagget3450*
> 
> so i picked up some corsair vengence 3000 for my 5960x(was on sale), and i tried really hard but it wouldnt boot at rated speed. It did however boot easily @ 3200 and timings went up some. So my question is
> 
> ddr4 [email protected] 15-17-17-35 vs [email protected] which is better? Also, should i try to tighten timings or go for more speed? (mem overclock noob here) Not sure if timings>rated speed or should i seek a balance of both?


Get AIDA64 and you can run the memory benchmark to compare the performance of different memory configurations.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dagget3450*
> 
> so i picked up some corsair vengence 3000 for my 5960x(was on sale), and i tried really hard but it wouldnt boot at rated speed. It did however boot easily @ 3200 and timings went up some. So my question is
> 
> ddr4 [email protected] 15-17-17-35 vs [email protected] which is better? Also, should i try to tighten timings or go for more speed? (mem overclock noob here) Not sure if timings>rated speed or should i seek a balance of both?
> 
> 
> 
> Get AIDA64 and you can run the memory benchmark to compare the performance of different memory configurations.
Click to expand...

He wont have numbers for the 3000 to compare on his system because he cant get XMP to run. My guess is that he overclocked on the 100 strap, but XMP for 3000 uses the 125 strap. So he is either attempting 3000 on the 100 strap (weak divider on 100) or he is not adjusting his core/cache based on the 125 strap when using XMP.


----------



## leonman44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Eh, that's not good. Yeah - when a part fails (which they do) it's very disheartening. If it is throwing a 00 after a legit OTB post attempt, it may be an RMA. The 2011-3 socket mount is pretty tough and I doubt you actually killed the board due to the backplate insulation interfering with the mount - and that scenario would only result in uneven pressure, not an overtightening which can crack a trace. Last thing.. while you have in on the MB, connect the PSU switch it on, butr do not power on the MB (you can even leave the cpu out if you want) Use another rig to format a USB 2.0 stick Fat32, put your favorite bios on it and name it x99-D.cap, do a bios flash back with the system off but the PSU on. Did the bios chip light (and the usb stick light) flash for several minutes? If yes, put the cou back in and just hold the waterblock on the mount position, no KB or anything else, just the MB + cpu +PSU - press the MB start button.. still "00" ?? If yes, try to fiond a nother cpu if you like, or contact your Regional ASUS support to initiate an RMA. (baring any further or different advice from Raja or Praz)
> Nah - EK blocks are fine.


I have done this too i had already my usb with the bios i dont like updating from bios , i always flash them from the mobos usb flashback.... I really dont want to have a dead cpu because of its oc capability i dont want to give me a lemon one







For that i will start with the mobo , i will contact to the asus tommorow and i will try to give it to them myself not returning it to the store that i bought it so i will save some time!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leonman44*
> 
> I have done this too i had already my usb with the bios i dont like updating from bios , i always flash them from the mobos usb flashback.... I really dont want to have a dead cpu because of its oc capability i dont want to give me a lemon one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For that i will start with the mobo , i will contact to the asus tommorow and i will try to give it to them myself not returning it to the store that i bought it so i will save some time!


Good luck bro!


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Nah - EK blocks are fine.


Yea i know, I was sorta being sarcastic/joking. I trust ek.


----------



## leonman44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Good luck bro!


Thank you Jpmboy , may the force be with me!


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> He wont have numbers for the 3000 to compare on his system because he cant get XMP to run. My guess is that he overclocked on the 100 strap, but XMP for 3000 uses the 125 strap. So he is either attempting 3000 on the 100 strap (weak divider on 100) or he is not adjusting his core/cache based on the 125 strap when using XMP.


I don't use XMP, but I was under the impression it set 125 strap on anything 2666 or above? But yeah, I suggested dagget come here for ram OC advice - hopefully ditching XMP will be part of that advice


----------



## dagget3450

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> I don't use XMP, but I was under the impression it set 125 strap on anything 2666 or above? But yeah, I suggested dagget come here for ram OC advice - hopefully ditching XMP will be part of that advice


Yes i was using the timings the ram was supposed to run at on my post. Xmp does try to use 125 strap but i wanted to stay 100 for now. So i attempted manual settings for 100 and it also didn't work. I was not aware of the 125 strap divider in tyhis case. So i currently have 3200 @100 strap. I wanted to avoid upping strap/clock for now in favor of more stability.

My question is of a general nature on ram though. Lets say for benching is lower speed and better timings better? As for regular usage whats better also faster speed vs timings or find a balance of both? Or is it pretty much null after 2800/3000?


----------



## Ayahuasca

I'm running 2400mhz with 10-12-12-28-1T timings, I know some recent benchmarks have shown higher speed can make a difference but they didn't test whether the lower speeds with tight timings helped either.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ayahuasca*
> 
> I'm running 2400mhz with 10-12-12-28-1T timings, I know some recent benchmarks have shown higher speed can make a difference but they didn't test whether the lower speeds with tight timings helped either.


Which benchmarks are those? So far, it seems anything faster than 2400MHz isn't beneficial to gaming and for intensive applications capacity is usually more important than speed.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> I don't use XMP, but I was under the impression it set 125 strap on anything 2666 or above? But yeah, I suggested dagget come here for ram OC advice - hopefully ditching XMP will be part of that advice


125 strap brings the memory divider for 2750, 3000, 3333... etc. 100 for 2666, 3200 (and other freqs if you tweak a lot). The strongest memory divider on x99 is 3200 IMO. 2666 is also very strong. (same actually). Memory speeds like 2800 get a bit odd and normally run 127.3 bclk on strap 125 (tho bclk 102 on 100 can do it too)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dagget3450*
> 
> Yes i was using the timings the ram was supposed to run at on my post. Xmp does try to use 125 strap but i wanted to stay 100 for now. So i attempted manual settings for 100 and it also didn't work. I was not aware of the 125 strap divider in tyhis case. So i currently have 3200 @100 strap. I wanted to avoid upping strap/clock for now in favor of more stability.
> 
> My question is of a general nature on ram though. Lets say for benching is lower speed and better timings better? As for regular usage whats better also faster speed vs timings or find a balance of both? Or is it pretty much null after 2800/3000?


depends on the platform, I can tell ya that 4000c13 on z170 is really fast.








Basically for most benchmarks, low latency and high frequency is certainly beneficial. For gaming.. not so much. Stick with strap 100 if the kit can be stabilized at 3200. Personally I find 2666c12 and 3000c13 to be very responsive on x99 (32GB). Tho the new TZ 4x8GB 3200c14 kits do 3200c13 very easy.. and it very fast. Time and again, on both ASUS x99 and z170 ROG boards, filling all ram slots helps a lot too (T-topology architecture)


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dagget3450*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> I don't use XMP, but I was under the impression it set 125 strap on anything 2666 or above? But yeah, I suggested dagget come here for ram OC advice - hopefully ditching XMP will be part of that advice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes i was using the timings the ram was supposed to run at on my post. Xmp does try to use 125 strap but i wanted to stay 100 for now. So i attempted manual settings for 100 and it also didn't work. I was not aware of the 125 strap divider in tyhis case. So i currently have 3200 @100 strap. I wanted to avoid upping strap/clock for now in favor of more stability.
> 
> My question is of a general nature on ram though. Lets say for benching is lower speed and better timings better? As for regular usage whats better also faster speed vs timings or find a balance of both? Or is it pretty much null after 2800/3000?
Click to expand...

Your kit is 3000 15-17-17-45-2? Try 3200 15-17-17-45-1 @ 1.375, you can bump voltage higher than this, but with that kit you shouldn't need more than 1.4. If is is stable, you can always try lowering the timings one at a time. There is lots of opportunity to learn and tweak with DDR4, its my favorite part of x99, even if I am still wet behind the ears.


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> you may need to increase VCCIN when trying to stabilize 4.7.


Really late reply on my part, but VCCIN is Input voltage on Asus boards yeah? I'll tinker with that a bit. 4.6 is fine, but I'd still like to get that 4.7+ speeds on this 6 core


----------



## Desolutional

VCCIN is Input Voltage, and you might want to set "LLC" to "Level 6". Make sure you're not setting VCCIN higher than 2.00V. Go up in increments of 0.05V to find a rough stable voltage.


----------



## dagget3450

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Your kit is 3000 15-17-17-45-2? Try 3200 15-17-17-45-1 @ 1.375, you can bump voltage higher than this, but with that kit you shouldn't need more than 1.4. If is is stable, you can always try lowering the timings one at a time. There is lots of opportunity to learn and tweak with DDR4, its my favorite part of x99, even if I am still wet behind the ears.


according to specs it supposed to be 15-17-17-35 @ 3000 - Corsair Vengeance lpx ddr4 3000

Could i start with [email protected] ~ 1.375?

I guess i always neglected oc on ram for fear of data corruption. So if i do this should i run a memcheck utility first or how do i check stability


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dagget3450*
> 
> according to specs it supposed to be 15-17-17-35 @ 3000 - Corsair Vengeance lpx ddr4 3000
> 
> Could i start with [email protected] ~ 1.375?
> 
> I guess i always neglected oc on ram for fear of data corruption. So if i do this should i run a memcheck utility first or how do i check stability


download a copy of HCi memtest (or the pro version for $5). Best way to test your ram stability.








http://www.overclock.net/t/1569364/official-skylake-haswell-e-24-7-ddr4-memory-stability-thread/0_20


----------



## johnd0e

hey, just wondering is XTU compatible with haswell-e? im trying to install it and it keeps giving me this error.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> hey, just wondering is XTU compatible with haswell-e? im trying to install it and it keeps giving me this error.


right click - run (installer) as administrator. be sure to download the most recent version too.


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> right click - run (installer) as administrator. be sure to download the most recent version too.


im downloading the one straight from intel here:

https://downloadcenter.intel.com/product/66427/Intel-Extreme-Tuning-Utility-Intel-XTU-

i've tried running the .exe as admin and it gives me the same message.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> im downloading the one straight from intel here:
> 
> https://downloadcenter.intel.com/product/66427/Intel-Extreme-Tuning-Utility-Intel-XTU-
> 
> i've tried running the .exe as admin and it gives me the same message.


with the new XTU?
Also - XTU needs a specific KB update to run/install. Do you have w10 updates Deferred?


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> with the new XTU?
> Also - XTU needs a specific KB update to run/install. Do you have w10 updates Deferred?


says its the latest version of XTU.

im running windows 10 64bit. and all updates are current.

been trying for a little bit to get it to wok. went into the properties and put the compatibity to windows 7, then 8, then tried installing the certificates, disabled any blocks, running all as admin. get the same message everytime.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dagget3450*
> 
> according to specs it supposed to be 15-17-17-35 @ 3000 - Corsair Vengeance lpx ddr4 3000
> 
> Could i start with [email protected] ~ 1.375?
> 
> I guess i always neglected oc on ram for fear of data corruption. So if i do this should i run a memcheck utility first or how do i check stability


Keep in mind that I'm not the top RAM OC specialist, but I have beat on it a bit.

Personally, I'd set the voltage to 1.4v and the frequency to 3200 and give it a whirl, 100 strap. 3000 is supposed to be a strange/hard multiplier on 100, where 2666 and 3200 are the preferred/easy multipliers.

If you can get it to boot up there, maybe the real pros can get you fine tuned - it should be easier to boot at 3200 than 3000, strange as that sounds.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> Keep in mind that I'm not the top RAM OC specialist, but I have beat on it a bit.
> 
> Personally, I'd set the voltage to 1.4v and the frequency to 3200 and give it a whirl, 100 strap. 3000 is supposed to be a strange/hard multiplier on 100, where 2666 and 3200 are the preferred/easy multipliers.
> 
> If you can get it to boot up there, maybe the real pros can get you fine tuned - *it should be easier to boot at 3200 than 3000, strange as that sounds.*


^^ This (on strap 100)


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> says its the latest version of XTU.
> 
> im running windows 10 64bit. and all updates are current.
> 
> been trying for a little bit to get it to wok. went into the properties and put the compatibity to windows 7, then 8, then tried installing the certificates, disabled any blocks, running all as admin. get the same message everytime.


may be a group policy issue? Strange,


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> with the new XTU?
> Also - XTU needs a specific KB update to run/install. Do you have w10 updates Deferred?
> 
> 
> 
> says its the latest version of XTU.
> 
> im running windows 10 64bit. and all updates are current.
> 
> been trying for a little bit to get it to wok. went into the properties and put the compatibity to windows 7, then 8, then tried installing the certificates, disabled any blocks, running all as admin. get the same message everytime.
Click to expand...

MEI drivers installed?

Actually, check your device manager for any devices that may not have a driver.


----------



## dagget3450

Thanks guys ill see where it goes, for now its booting on 3200 and seems stable. Ill dig into it more soon! Just curious though whats the top end speeds on haswell e many have achieved? I realize skylake goes higher but i am not interested in quad core and even less pcie lanes.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dagget3450*
> 
> Thanks guys ill see where it goes, for now its booting on 3200 and seems stable. Ill dig into it more soon! Just curious though whats the top end speeds on haswell e many have achieved? I realize skylake goes higher but i am not interested in quad core and even less pcie lanes.


3200 for day-driver use (and stability).


----------



## Cyber Locc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dagget3450*
> 
> Thanks guys ill see where it goes, for now its booting on 3200 and seems stable. Ill dig into it more soon! Just curious though whats the top end speeds on haswell e many have achieved? I realize skylake goes higher but i am not interested in quad core and even less pcie lanes.


3376, stable could have kept it daily driver it was stable everyday for a week and 24 hours in real bench I dropped it to get better timings though, I am at 3200 now. However I haven't got a chance to fine tune my ram yet, so I may go back to 3376.

The strange thing is my CPU is stable at 4.7 with 3376 on the memory at 1.3v, however when I drop my memory lower (I tried few different and 1 was 2400). I cant get over 4.65 with 1.3 and 4.7 needs a ton lol.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyber Locc*
> 
> 3376, stable could have kept it daily driver it was stable everyday for a week and 24 hours in real bench I dropped it to get better timings though, I am at 3200 now. However I haven't got a chance to fine tune my ram yet, so I may go back to 3376.
> 
> The strange thing is my CPU is stable at 4.7 with 3376 on the memory at 1.3v, however when I drop my memory lower (I tried few different and 1 was 2400). I cant get over 4.65 with 1.3 and 4.7 needs a ton lol.


NIce...
RB really does not test the memory for stability as well as HCI memtest.


----------



## Cyber Locc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> NIce...
> RB really does not test the memory for stability as well as HCI memtest.


I will give that a shot if I move back to 3376







. my timings were bad with that speed (I didnt try to mess with them much though) they were like 17-17-17-41, I have my board set to apply loose timings by default, for 3200 it drops all to 16, so I went with that for now till I have more time to mess with it.

New system lots of OCing to do lol.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyber Locc*
> 
> I will give that a shot if I move back to 3376
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . my timings were bad with that speed (I didnt try to mess with them much though) they were like 17-17-17-41, I have my board set to apply loose timings by default, for 3200 it drops all to 16, so I went with that for now till I have more time to mess with it.
> 
> New system lots of OCing to do lol.


yeah, the thing about ram timings/freq.. a bad set up can corrupt an OS install beyond recognition. I mean to the point where Windows will forget it's name (and product key) without giving any warning signs along the way.


----------



## Desolutional

Windows 10 seems a lot more robust than previous editions though. Corruption usually occurs a lot later into the boot process, when you've managed to pass the bootloader and load the OS. From then, any write activity to system files can cause severe OS corruption. Read activity won't however. Problems arise when Windows tries to read, goes corrupt in RAM, then writes that corruption back to the disk. As long as you avoid writing, risk is reduced.

Easiest way is just to grab a cheap HDD and install Windows 10 to it alongside your normal OS, and remove all other devices and just boot with the cheapo HDD. The Metro UEFI bootloader does a checksum on all components prior to booting Windows so that's definitely an improvement over old versions of Windows.


----------



## arh-Roland

Is it safe to runn my Rams at 1.42v ? Any risk ?
Tnx.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arh-Roland*
> 
> Is it safe to runn my Rams at 1.42v ? Any risk ?
> Tnx.


Upto 1.45V is fine. About that a fan might be necessary.
Chances of RAM or IMC degradation above 1.55V ? maybe.


----------



## arh-Roland

Thank you.


----------



## CastleBravo

My z77 board died, but then Fry's had an awesome sale on the 5820k (~$320) and GA-X99-SLI (~$110) at the same time. I haven't had a chance to really tweak it or even research everything about this platform (anyone got a link for a great guide?), but so far this is what I've come up with by changing only vcore and multiplier.

4.5ghz @ 1.188v

Looking at the leaderboard, I think I might have gotten lucky with this one, but man does it run hot compared to the i5 I'm used to! I don't think my Thermalright Spirit 140 Power is going to cut it if I want to push it to its potential. For the first time since my OC beginnings in the Athlon XP days (DL3TC ftw), I think a good water cooling loop might help me achieve a higher stable overclock.


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CastleBravo*
> 
> My z77 board died, but then Fry's had an awesome sale on the 5820k (~$320) and GA-X99-SLI (~$110) at the same time. I haven't had a chance to really tweak it or even research everything about this platform (anyone got a link for a great guide?), but so far this is what I've come up with by changing only vcore and multiplier.
> 
> 4.5ghz @ 1.188v
> 
> Looking at the leaderboard, *I think I might have gotten lucky with this one, but man does it run hot* compared to the i5 I'm used to! I don't think my Thermalright Spirit 140 Power is going to cut it if I want to push it to its potential. For the first time since my OC beginnings in the Athlon XP days (DL3TC ftw), I think a good water cooling loop might help me achieve a higher stable overclock.
> 
> [
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> IMG ALT=""]http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/2739550/width/500/height/1000[/IMG]


I'd say so too! Temps actually look pretty low considering the clock speed and cooler.


----------



## Ayahuasca

I tried pushing above 4.7 on my 5820k the other day and had no luck, the issue is I've went back to the exact settings I was using for 4.7 which could run AIDA 64, XTU and RealBench fine for hours but now it's failing, I'm wondering if the CPU has been damaged as for a few seconds after resetting the voltages to auto it decided to boot up with the cpu vcore at 1.5v before I could quickly change it...


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ayahuasca*
> 
> I tried pushing above 4.7 on my 5820k the other day and had no luck, the issue is I've went back to the exact settings I was using for 4.7 which could run AIDA 64, XTU and RealBench fine for hours but now it's failing, I'm wondering if the CPU has been damaged as for a few seconds after resetting the voltages to auto it decided to boot up with the cpu vcore at 1.5v before I could quickly change it...


Was the CPU new when you had 4.7? I believe it's normal for CPUs to settle to their final overclockability at some point after some use.


----------



## Desolutional

Yeah, first use degradation is common, which is why a lot of record breakers only use fresh chips to break records. Once you've passed the break in period (few hours) it shouldn't degrade any further. Voltage does cause degradation, but only extreme voltages for extended periods of time. A short few minutes at 1.5V won't kill the chip as long as you weren't running Prime95 or anything heavy. I really wish mobo manufacturers wouldn't use such stupid algorithms to scale voltage automatically, and use a hard cap to prevent auto voltage from exceeding "safe" limits. 1.50V has no place for a rough overclock. At all.

Anyway, the best test for Core and Cache is OCCT. Pass that, and you'll pass almost anything. I avoid Realbench because it adds another element of uncertainty (tests GPUs as well), XTU (Linpack is just a volcano simulator, doesn't actually test stability), and AIDA 64 (milder than some of the harder tests like P95 w/AVX or h.264). 6 hours of OCCT seems to iron out virtually any failure at max load. 3 hours is "good enough" for 24/7 use. 1 hour should find instability with tolerances of 0.05V.


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> MEI drivers installed?
> 
> Actually, check your device manager for any devices that may not have a driver.


how do i check this? i know how to view everything in device manager but how will i know if whats listed has drivers installed?

*EDIT:*

going through all the devices properties, says the MEI is working properly, but there are alot of system devices without drivers. basically everything starting with "intel(R) Xeon(R) E7 v3/Xeon(R) E5 v3/Core i7" has no driver installed. theres alot, i didnt go through them all yet, going to write down all the ones that dont have anything installed.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> MEI drivers installed?
> 
> Actually, check your device manager for any devices that may not have a driver.
> 
> 
> 
> how do i check this? i know how to view everything in device manager but how will i know if whats listed has drivers installed?
> 
> *EDIT:*
> 
> going through all the devices properties, says the MEI is working properly, but there are alot of system devices without drivers. basically everything starting with "intel(R) Xeon(R) E7 v3/Xeon(R) E5 v3/Core i7" has no driver installed. theres alot, i didnt go through them all yet, going to write down all the ones that dont have anything installed.
Click to expand...

Just go grab the chipset drivers off your mobos website. If you have chipset and MEI, XTU and other overclocking programs should function.


----------



## ssateneth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> how do i check this? i know how to view everything in device manager but how will i know if whats listed has drivers installed?
> 
> *EDIT:*
> 
> going through all the devices properties, says the MEI is working properly, but there are alot of system devices without drivers. basically everything starting with "intel(R) Xeon(R) E7 v3/Xeon(R) E5 v3/Core i7" has no driver installed. theres alot, i didnt go through them all yet, going to write down all the ones that dont have anything installed.


most chipset devices dont need drivers. in fact, if you look at the .inf for chipset drivers, intel ones says something like this.

Code:



Code:


; ************************************************************
; ************************************************************
; **  Filename: HaswellESystem.inf                          **
; **  Abstract: Assigns the null driver to devices          **
; **            for yellow-bang removal and                 **
; **            brands Intel(R) devices                     ** 
; ************************************************************
; ************************************************************

meaning it just slaps an empty driver for those devices and names it accordingly, allowing windows to decide what to do with it. If there isn't a yellow ! next to it, I would not worry about it if you're just trying to get it quick set up. Some of those intel devices will not have a ! next to it but also will not have a driver installed because it does not need one.


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Just go grab the chipset drivers off your mobos website. If you have chipset and MEI, XTU and other overclocking programs should function.


only things im missing that say "chipset" in the name are:
-SMBus controller - 8D22
-SPSR - 8D7C
-Thermal Subsystem - 8D24

Gigabyte only shows intel INF and MEI under chipset drivers. tried also installing the XTU from Gigabyte and it doesnt work either.

EDIT: should i just install the INF?


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssateneth*
> 
> most chipset devices dont need drivers. in fact, if you look at the .inf for chipset drivers, intel ones says something like this.
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> ; ************************************************************
> ; ************************************************************
> ; **  Filename: HaswellESystem.inf                          **
> ; **  Abstract: Assigns the null driver to devices          **
> ; **            for yellow-bang removal and                 **
> ; **            brands Intel(R) devices                     **
> ; ************************************************************
> ; ************************************************************
> 
> meaning it just slaps an empty driver for those devices and names it accordingly, allowing windows to decide what to do with it. If there isn't a yellow ! next to it, I would not worry about it if you're just trying to get it quick set up. Some of those intel devices will not have a ! next to it but also will not have a driver installed because it does not need one.


i have no yellow"!" in my device manager.


----------



## ssateneth

Grab the 10.1.2.10 version of Intel chipset drivers and run the setupchipset.exe with the -overall argument (use command prompt). The -overall command forces it to overwrite all applicable chipset drivers on the system with the latest from Intel. Here's latest link from Intel.

https://downloadcenter.intel.com/download/25731/Intel-Server-Chipset-Driver-for-Windows-

Or you can use this one I packed up. Same thing, just self-extracting with the -overall switch integrated. Nothing fishy there, you can open it with WinRAR or other extractors and compare the checksum of setupchipset.exe with the official setupchipset.exe

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/9768004/intel_chipset_driver_10.1.2.10_sep-9-2015.exe

EDIT: By the way, if there are no yellow !'s for your devices and you go into a device's properties and it says "No drivers are installed for this device.", that is normal. There is nothing wrong with it, there literally is no drivers to install for it because it doesn't need them and there are none available. That device is designed to run with no drivers. Don't know how much more clearer I can be







I have multiple Intel branded devices in the system devices tree that say just that.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> only things im missing that say "chipset" in the name are:
> -SMBus controller - 8D22
> -SPSR - 8D7C
> -Thermal Subsystem - 8D24
> 
> Gigabyte only shows intel INF and MEI under chipset drivers. tried also installing the XTU from Gigabyte and it doesnt work either.
> 
> EDIT: should i just install the INF?


you can either download the intel chipset drivers and install, or insert the dvd that came with the MB, open device manager, select the device > properties> install driver> and point the search to the DVD. do this for each fouled Hardware Device.


----------



## Associated

Well I gave up with XTU long time a go... just in my case it says "Unable to start Intel Tuning Utility. If there is another performance tuning application running, you must close it before trying to start this application."


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> hey, just wondering is XTU compatible with haswell-e? im trying to install it and it keeps giving me this error.


Do you have .Net Framework 4.x installed?


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> you can either download the intel chipset drivers and install, or insert the dvd that came with the MB, open device manager, select the device > properties> install driver> and point the search to the DVD. do this for each fouled Hardware Device.


I'll give it a shot when I get home.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Do you have .Net Framework 4.x installed?


I'll have to check as I'm not sure. Were do I look for that at?

Someone in the SOC champion thread recommended I try updating the bios. So I'll give that a go aswell.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Do you have .Net Framework 4.x installed?
> 
> 
> 
> I'll have to check as I'm not sure. Were do I look for that at?
Click to expand...

In the Control Panel >> Uninstall Program. If it is installed you should see the list of _"Microsoft .NET Framework 4.x"_. If it's not installed, download it at Microsoft website.


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> In the Control Panel >> Uninstall Program. If it is installed you should see the list of _"Microsoft .NET Framework 4.x"_. If it's not installed, download it at Microsoft website.


didnt see it in there so i went to install, got a message saying i already have it installed, so i guess i have it somewere.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> you can either download the intel chipset drivers and install, or insert the dvd that came with the MB, open device manager, select the device > properties> install driver> and point the search to the DVD. do this for each fouled Hardware Device.


installed the chipset drivers via Gigabytes website. no change. going to try bios update and see if that works. the XTU download on gigabyte does say to update to the latest bios, so perhaps my current one just isnt supported? guess ill find out.


----------



## ThisMaySting

So this is what I have been able to achieve (so far) with my Gigabyte X99P SLI Rev 1.0, I7-5820K, and two GTX 970 cards in SLI and both card BIOS flashed (many thanks to Mr. Dark for the custom BIOS!). I have been able to run Realbench for 4 hours before I manually stopped it, but being an impatient moron, I not only stopped it but also closed it without a screenshot, so this weekend I am hoping to run the full 8 hour stress test and this time I will get the screen shot.

I have used an MSI X99A SLI Krait Edition motherboard, which was defective from the factory though MSI disposes of such "nonsense accusations", and I have also used an ASUS X99-A/USB 3.1 (literally solely to run tests to prove to MSI that their board was indeed defective, to which they STILL blamed my other hardware...but enough about that...), and this Gigabyte X99P SLI Rev 1.0 yields higher and more stable CPU and cache frequencies. I am impressed, honestly impressed. I didn't expect this from their "Ultra Druable" line of motherboards to be quite honest. This was supposed to be a "run of the mill" replacement for the Krait Edition, though priced the same as both the Krait AND the ASUS.

I have provided two screen shots, the CPUID part is a bit redundant but I wanted to provide multiple sessions to reflect the information in each tab, and in the Cinebench/Valley screenshot I couldn't fit that many sessions on my screen.

I pose a couple questions, the point of all of my previous tomfoolery finally emerges....

First, I have read a lot about Prime, or at least the more recent versions pulling "hella amperage" through the CPU, that is, in the X99 platform anyway, and I have steered clear of any Prime, even the supposed "safer" 26.x(?) versions in which it is claimed that a Small FFT for 10 minutes or so is "ok" to run. I am wondering, besides Realbench, what stress testing program(s) are safe to run on the X99 platform? I have heard AIDA, and then I have heard NO AIDA. I have heard OCCT, and I have heard NO OCCT. To me, it seems that OCCT would be fine, even with 90% memory, so long as the AVX package is disabled, or "not ticked", but I could be wrong and I have not been able to find sufficient data to back that theory up.

I really like Realbench, don't get me wrong, it's a very useful tool for "real life" multicore rendering testing/application, however, with past builds (AMD mostly, it's what I could afford back then...), I liked to keep an "arsenal" of stability testing software, from IBT with AVX to OCCT to Prime, AIDA, I don't have to tell you all, you know what I mean. It just seems like with the X99 build it's "Realbench" and that's it, and I know that can't be the case. I just don't want to try something like OCCT and end up pulling 300 amps through my CPU, I may not have won the silicon lottery, but I am rather fond of this little chip!

Second, the RAM. I was using Mushkin Blackline Enhanced with my old Krait set up, BUT, because the board toasted that too, I needed to replace it, so I bought GSkill Ripjaws 4. Both kits are 4x8GB, and both were being run at 2666MHz, the GSkill currently so. The GSkill draws more voltage, 1.35 volts as opposed to Mushkin being 1.20 volts, however, the Mushkin, from 2133MHz to 2666MHz had much better timings than this GSkill. I'm not one who has overclocked memory timings too much in the past, not too much at all, however, the Mushkin ran at it's advertised 15-15-15-35 without a hitch. This GSkill claims the same timings (15-15-15-35) at 1.35 volts and, well, as you can see by the CPUID screen shot, not happening. Granted, with the Krait board I was not able to achieve anything past 4.6GHz CPU with 3500GHz Cache, however, I was not using XMP (never liked it personally) so BLCK was at stock 100 and the RAM was, as is the GSkill, running UNDER its rated frequency, that is, the Mushkin was rated for 2800MHz. This GSkill is rated for 3000MHz.

I suppose my question is, if I am able to stabilize even 16-16-16-38 timing, am I going to notice, or should I say are benchmarks going to produce a noticeable difference?

Sorry for the term paper here, I appreciate, as always, your time and any feedback given!


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## ssateneth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> didnt see it in there so i went to install, got a message saying i already have it installed, so i guess i have it somewere.
> 
> installed the chipset drivers via Gigabytes website. no change. going to try bios update and see if that works. the XTU download on gigabyte does say to update to the latest bios, so perhaps my current one just isnt supported? guess ill find out.


windows 8 already has .net 4.5 (replaces 4.0) and 3.5 (replaces all other previous versions) integrated, but it needs to be enabled. control panel -> prorgams and features -> turn windows features on or off -> make sure there is a dot in the boxes next to .NET Framework 3.5 and .NET Framework 4.5 Advanced services. Don't worry about anything inside those (ASP or communciation or whatever). it'll install and you'll be good.


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThisMaySting*
> 
> ....
> First, I have read a lot about Prime, or at least the more recent versions pulling "hella amperage" through the CPU, that is, in the X99 platform anyway, and I have steered clear of any Prime, even the supposed "safer" 26.x(?) versions in which it is claimed that a Small FFT for 10 minutes or so is "ok" to run. I am wondering, besides Realbench, what stress testing program(s) are safe to run on the X99 platform? I have heard AIDA, and then I have heard NO AIDA. I have heard OCCT, and I have heard NO OCCT. To me, it seems that OCCT would be fine, even with 90% memory, so long as the AVX package is disabled, or "not ticked", but I could be wrong and I have not been able to find sufficient data to back that theory up.
> 
> I really like Realbench, don't get me wrong, it's a very useful tool for "real life" multicore rendering testing/application, however, with past builds (AMD mostly, it's what I could afford back then...), I liked to keep an "arsenal" of stability testing software, from IBT with AVX to OCCT to Prime, AIDA, I don't have to tell you all, you know what I mean. It just seems like with the X99 build it's "Realbench" and that's it, and I know that can't be the case. I just don't want to try something like OCCT and end up pulling 300 amps through my CPU, I may not have won the silicon lottery, but I am rather fond of this little chip!
> ....


Other stress testing tools in addition to Realbench.

AIDA - Warning, just don't check the fpu box without also checking he cpu box. Aida is not the most stressful of stress tests but its good for initial sanity checks and the on-screen-display of monitored values is really very nice.

HWBOT x265 Benchmark - a relatively cool running non-synthetic test. Tougher than Aida to pass, some people use this as the final criteria for declaring it stable.

OCCT - Warning, stay away from linpack, stick with the occt large data set test. This is generally the most stressful of the practical cpu tests. Some people don't bother with occt stability because you'll likley need to give it some more voltage or back down a multiplier to get there. My system pulls 40 to 50 more watts running occt compared to aida.

HCI Memtest, and Google's linux stressapptest especially, are good for memory testing.

P95 v26.6 isn't useful. Its perfectly safe since it predates the super hot running avx/avx2/fma2 instructions, but missing those instructions, it's not at all useful as a stress tester on this platform. The latest version of P95 is thermo-nuclear power hungry.


----------



## Ayahuasca

I don't seem to be able to use HWBOT x265 benchmark because HPET is disabled and there's no way to enable it on my X99 ASUS board.


----------



## Associated

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ayahuasca*
> 
> I don't seem to be able to use HWBOT x265 benchmark because HPET is disabled and there's no way to enable it on my X99 ASUS board.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ayahuasca*
> 
> I don't seem to be able to use HWBOT x265 benchmark because HPET is disabled and there's no way to enable it on my X99 ASUS board.


open an admin cmnd window. type:
_bcdedit /set useplatformclock yes_

to disable... same command, but change yes to no.


----------



## Ayahuasca

Thanks, I was trying that in a normal command prompt that's why.

Is it best to leave HPET enabled or disabled?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ayahuasca*
> 
> Thanks, I was trying that in a normal command prompt that's why.
> 
> Is it best to leave HPET enabled or disabled?


really depends on what you normally do. Enabled can reduce some disk benchmarks by 5-6% (PCIE NVMe drives), but enabled can also improve desktop responsiveness (along with a few other tweaks, noticably better 2D performance). I have not noticed an effect on 3D performance... but maybe other have.

Using BCDEdit tweaks generally results in a sharp and quick desktop behaviour.
_bcdedit /set tscsyncpolicy enhanced
bcdedit /set useplatformclock yes
bcdedit /set useplatformtick yes
bcdedit /set disabledynamictick yes_


----------



## Streetdragon

Hi

i pushed my CPU now to 4,5Ghz... because dont know. Just want it








Max Voltage was 1,34V.
But on the screenshot is everything listed.



Are the Voltage/Temps ok? Package spiked to 84C...


----------



## Ayahuasca

84c under stress testing is fine, you'll likely be around 60-70 under normal usage.


----------



## Ayahuasca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> really depends on what you normally do. Enabled can reduce some disk benchmarks by 5-6% (PCIE NVMe drives), but enabled can also improve desktop responsiveness (along with a few other tweaks, noticably better 2D performance). I have not noticed an effect on 3D performance... but maybe other have.
> 
> Using BCDEdit tweaks generally results in a sharp and quick desktop behaviour.
> _bcdedit /set tscsyncpolicy enhanced
> bcdedit /set useplatformclock yes
> bcdedit /set useplatformtick yes
> bcdedit /set disabledynamictick yes_


After doing a little research it seems ASUS x99 motherboards don't even have the HPET option and that Windows 10 only uses HPET for certain applications.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ayahuasca*
> 
> After doing a little research it seems ASUS x99 motherboards don't even have the HPET option and that Windows 10 only uses HPET for certain applications.


yeah, right\...
the high precision event timer was moved from bios to OS quite awhile ago.


----------



## Ayahuasca

The x99 deluxe seems to have a bios problem that when you go from manual voltages back to auto it boots up with the CPU vcore at 1.55v.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ayahuasca*
> 
> The x99 deluxe seems to have a bios problem that when you go from manual voltages back to auto it boots up with the CPU vcore at 1.55v.


back to auto with the same multiplier? remember - auto voltage requires communication between the VRM and processor. so, is CPU SVID enabled when using auto?


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssateneth*
> 
> windows 8 already has .net 4.5 (replaces 4.0) and 3.5 (replaces all other previous versions) integrated, but it needs to be enabled. control panel -> prorgams and features -> turn windows features on or off -> make sure there is a dot in the boxes next to .NET Framework 3.5 and .NET Framework 4.5 Advanced services. Don't worry about anything inside those (ASP or communciation or whatever). it'll install and you'll be good.




still doesnt install, get the same message. going to try updating my bios now.

EDIT:

bios update didnt work either. XTU hates me.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ssateneth*
> 
> windows 8 already has .net 4.5 (replaces 4.0) and 3.5 (replaces all other previous versions) integrated, but it needs to be enabled. control panel -> prorgams and features -> turn windows features on or off -> make sure there is a dot in the boxes next to .NET Framework 3.5 and .NET Framework 4.5 Advanced services. Don't worry about anything inside those (ASP or communciation or whatever). it'll install and you'll be good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still doesnt install, get the same message. going to try updating my bios now.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> bios update didnt work either. XTU hates me.
Click to expand...

Check Event Viewer. There's maybe details error in there that can give you a clue why.


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Check Event Viewer. There's maybe details error in there that can give you a clue why.


nope nothing.


----------



## GunnzAkimbo

240V for CPU?

Synchronise with power socket, no latency...


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> nope nothing.


do you have win10 upgrades set to deferred? there is a specific KB that needs to be installed before XTU can install. Also, is Intel OPenCL 2.0 installed?


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> do you have win10 upgrades set to deferred? there is a specific KB that needs to be installed before XTU can install. Also, is Intel OPenCL 2.0 installed?


Windows upgrades are not deffered. I ran system scan and got opencl.dll as being corrupt, but when I searched on google apparently that happens when you have nvidia/amd card handling opencl? At least that's what a couple posts I've read say.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> Windows upgrades are not deffered. I ran system scan and got opencl.dll as being corrupt, but when I searched on google apparently that happens when you have nvidia/amd card handling opencl? At least that's what a couple posts I've read say.


you can download it directly from INtel (too large to post). Search the INtel site for: opencl_runtime_15.1_x64_setup

open an admin cmnd prompt, type:
_dism /online /cleanup-image /restorehealth_
in the elevated command prompt, let it run, and re-boot. It'll stay at 20% for a while, just let it do its thing.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> Windows upgrades are not deffered. I ran system scan and got opencl.dll as being corrupt, but when I searched on google apparently that happens when you have nvidia/amd card handling opencl? At least that's what a couple posts I've read say.
> 
> 
> 
> you can download it directly from INtel (too large to post). Search the INtel site for: opencl_runtime_15.1_x64_setup
> 
> open an admin cmnd prompt, type:
> _dism /online /cleanup-image /restorehealth_
> in the elevated command prompt, let it run, and re-boot. It'll stay at 20% for a while, just let it do its thing.
Click to expand...

I know this was not pointed at me but, I disregarded the OpenCL issue quite a while ago, and just ignored it.

Fixed now. Thanks.

+REP


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I know this was not pointed at me but, I disregarded the OpenCL issue quite a while ago, and just ignored it.
> 
> Fixed now. Thanks.
> 
> +REP


you are welcome!


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> you can download it directly from INtel (too large to post). Search the INtel site for: opencl_runtime_15.1_x64_setup
> 
> open an admin cmnd prompt, type:
> _dism /online /cleanup-image /restorehealth_
> in the elevated command prompt, let it run, and re-boot. It'll stay at 20% for a while, just let it do its thing.


cant seem to find it on intel even just searching opencl



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I know this was not pointed at me but, I disregarded the OpenCL issue quite a while ago, and just ignored it.
> 
> Fixed now. Thanks.
> 
> +REP


were did you find the opencl?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> were did you find the opencl?


Intel's search is garbage.

Direct Download

Edit: Don't forget to dism afterwards like JPM has suggested.


----------



## johnd0e

installed opencl, ran cmd prompt as admin. typed dism /online /cleanup-image /restorehealth and got this.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> installed opencl, ran cmd prompt as admin. typed dism /online /cleanup-image /restorehealth and got this.


do you have an install disc/drive with install media on it?

if so, try

Dism /Online /Cleanup-Image /RestoreHealth /Source:wim:\sources\install.wim:1 /limitaccess

but replace the D with the drive letter of your install media


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> do you have an install disc/drive with install media on it?


yes.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> do you have an install disc/drive with install media on it?
> 
> 
> 
> yes.
Click to expand...

look up, I ninja'd


----------



## michael-ocn

i gotta question. why would you need intel's opencl if you're not using an intel gpu? i'm using an nvidia gpu and nvidia's opencl implementation.


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> do you have an install disc/drive with install media on it?
> 
> if so, try
> 
> Dism /Online /Cleanup-Image /RestoreHealth /Source:wim:\sources\install.wim:1 /limitaccess
> 
> but replace the D with the drive letter of your install media




same thing happened.


----------



## bonomork

any info about batch #*J55* ?


----------



## ThisMaySting

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> Other stress testing tools in addition to Realbench.
> 
> AIDA - Warning, just don't check the fpu box without also checking he cpu box. Aida is not the most stressful of stress tests but its good for initial sanity checks and the on-screen-display of monitored values is really very nice.
> 
> HWBOT x265 Benchmark - a relatively cool running non-synthetic test. Tougher than Aida to pass, some people use this as the final criteria for declaring it stable.
> 
> OCCT - Warning, stay away from linpack, stick with the occt large data set test. This is generally the most stressful of the practical cpu tests. Some people don't bother with occt stability because you'll likley need to give it some more voltage or back down a multiplier to get there. My system pulls 40 to 50 more watts running occt compared to aida.
> 
> HCI Memtest, and Google's linux stressapptest especially, are good for memory testing.
> 
> P95 v26.6 isn't useful. Its perfectly safe since it predates the super hot running avx/avx2/fma2 instructions, but missing those instructions, it's not at all useful as a stress tester on this platform. The latest version of P95 is thermo-nuclear power hungry.


Thank you Michael! Sorry for the delay in response, been pretty busy at work, which is the same reason I am cutting this response rather short. I appreciate the information very much, esp[ecialkly the details into "what to use" and "what not to use" within the actual programs themselves. Cheers!

Sting


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> do you have an install disc/drive with install media on it?
> 
> if so, try
> 
> Dism /Online /Cleanup-Image /RestoreHealth /Source:wim:\sources\install.wim:1 /limitaccess
> 
> but replace the D with the drive letter of your install media


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> 
> 
> same thing happened.


lookin like a borked install.

open a admin cmnd prompt type:

sfc /scannow

If it reports any but" no integrity violations found" or " .....errors repaired" I'll post a script to search the cbs.log file for the offending module in the kernel. (manually - it's a big arse file to look through







)

headin out with the wife in a few. back on line tomorrow (AM EDT)


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> i gotta question. why would you need intel's opencl if you're not using an intel gpu? i'm using an nvidia gpu and nvidia's opencl implementation.


cpu will use openCL too. Intels or AMD's version. The AMD version is part of their SDK.


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> lookin like a borked install.
> 
> open a admin cmnd prompt type:
> 
> sfc /scannow
> 
> If it reports any but" no integrity violations found" or " .....errors repaired" I'll post a script to search the cbs.log file for the offending module in the kernel. (manually - it's a big arse file to look through
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> headin out with the wife in a few. back on line tomorrow (AM EDT)


this is probly the third time ive run this over the past couple days. haha.



looking through the log file, not going to list them all but theres *ALOT* that say something simmilar to these. and i mean alot.
Quote:


> ]2016-03-25 17:41:04, Info CSI 00000879 Error - Overlap: Duplicate ownership for directory [l:40]"\??\C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Cem" in component Microsoft-Foundation-Diagnostics-ErrorDetails, version 10.0.10586.0, arch amd64, nonSxS, pkt {l:8 b:31bf3856ad364e35}
> 
> 2016-03-25 17:41:06, Info CSI 000008a3 [DIRSD OWNER WARNING] Directory [l:81 ml:82]"\??\C:\WINDOWS\System32\WindowsPowerShell\v1.0\Modules\NetworkSwitchManager\en-US" is not owned but specifies SDDL in component Microsoft-NetworkSwitch-Management.Resources, arch amd64, culture [l:5]"en-US", nonSxS, pkt {l:8 b:31bf3856ad364e35}


----------



## Kimir

Well, if you have many errors, there is your issue.
You gotta have to download the newest ISO from Microsoft as you'll need it to repair it, since windows update did change the version and that's the reason you can't fix it with the DISM right now. I know I was there after screwing my OS thanks to memory "testing".

Here is some help to do so:
http://www.tenforums.com/tutorials/7808-dism-repair-windows-10-image.html


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Well, if you have many errors, there is your issue.
> You gotta have to download the newest ISO from Microsoft as you'll need it to repair it, since windows update did change the version and that's the reason you can't fix it with the DISM right now. I know I was there after screwing my OS thanks to memory "testing".
> 
> Here is some help to do so:
> http://www.tenforums.com/tutorials/7808-dism-repair-windows-10-image.html


gotcha. i had already started downloading and making a flashdrive with the new iso on it before. but apparently i need a bigger flashdrive. is it okayto install the iso to one of my internal drives?


----------



## Kimir

Yes, you can just put the iso on one of your HDD/SSD and load it, you don't even need a 3rd party software to do so with win10.


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Yes, you can just put the iso on one of your HDD/SSD and load it, you don't even need a 3rd party software to do so with win10.


alrite. i followed the link you provided. and then followed this link from there http://www.tenforums.com/tutorials/9230-windows-10-iso-download.html#option1 and used the mediacreationtool method to install the ISO file to my F: drive.

it gave me this file wich opens into a virtual DVD drive D:.



i tried using D: drive with the comand, Dism /Online /Cleanup-Image /RestoreHealth /Source:wim:\sources\install.wim:1 /limitaccess but got the same result as when i tried with my physical CD in my physical DVD drive.



what am i doing wrong?


----------



## Kimir

check the loaded iso inside the sources folder if the install.wim is there or if it's an install.esd.
If it's the esd, you just have to change the
Dism /Online /Cleanup-Image /RestoreHealth /Source:wim:\sources\install.wim:1 /limitaccess
into
Dism /Online /Cleanup-Image /RestoreHealth /Source:esd:\sources\install.esd:1 /limitaccess


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> check the loaded iso inside the sources folder if the install.wim is there or if it's an install.esd.
> If it's the esd, you just have to change the
> Dism /Online /Cleanup-Image /RestoreHealth /Source:wim:\sources\install.wim:1 /limitaccess
> into
> Dism /Online /Cleanup-Image /RestoreHealth /Source:esd:\sources\install.esd:1 /limitaccess


It's ESD, trying again. fingers crossed.

EDIT:

@Kimir same thing happened. says the source files cannot be found.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Looks like F: drive is what you want to point to?


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> Looks like F: drive is what you want to point to?


i tried both. same message comes up.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Yes, you can just put the iso on one of your HDD/SSD and load it, you don't even need a 3rd party software to do so with win10.
> 
> 
> 
> alrite. i followed the link you provided. and then followed this link from there http://www.tenforums.com/tutorials/9230-windows-10-iso-download.html#option1 and used the mediacreationtool method to install the ISO file to my F: drive.
> 
> it gave me this file wich opens into a virtual DVD drive D:.
> 
> 
> 
> i tried using D: drive with the comand, Dism /Online /Cleanup-Image /RestoreHealth /Source:wim:\sources\install.wim:1 /limitaccess but got the same result as when i tried with my physical CD in my physical DVD drive.
> 
> 
> 
> what am i doing wrong?
Click to expand...

So you have physical drive D: & also virtual drive D:?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> check the loaded iso inside the sources folder if the install.wim is there or if it's an install.esd.
> If it's the esd, you just have to change the
> Dism /Online /Cleanup-Image /RestoreHealth /Source:wim:\sources\install.wim:1 /limitaccess
> into
> Dism /Online /Cleanup-Image /RestoreHealth /Source:esd:\sources\install.esd:1 /limitaccess
> 
> 
> 
> It's ESD, trying again. fingers crossed.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> @Kimir same thing happened. says the source files cannot be found.
Click to expand...

DISM temperamental sometime. Even though the file is there but somehow it doesn't see it.

Run either one of these command just to see whether DISM can read the file.

If you have Install.esd.

Code:



Code:


Dism /get-wiminfo /wimfile:D:\Sources\Install.esd

OR

If you have Install.wim.

Code:



Code:


Dism /get-wiminfo /wimfile:D:\sources\install.wim


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> So you have physical drive D: & also virtual drive D:?
> DISM temperamental sometime. Even though the file is there but somehow it doesn't see it.


No, before when I had my actually 5.25" dvd/CD reader in it was D: drive. I don't leave that connected since this case has no 5.25 bay. When I ran the disk image from my F: drive it opens a virtual dvd/CD reader as D:. Make sense? It's late and not sure if I'm explaining good enough haha.

Anyway to fix the issue? Or should I just spend all day tomorow running the same command over and over till it works?


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> So you have physical drive D: & also virtual drive D:?
> DISM temperamental sometime. Even though the file is there but somehow it doesn't see it.
> 
> 
> 
> No, before when I had my actually 5.25" dvd/CD reader in it was D: drive. I don't leave that connected since this case has no 5.25 bay. When I ran the disk image from my F: drive it opens a virtual dvd/CD reader as D:. Make sense? It's late and not sure if I'm explaining good enough haha.
> 
> Anyway to fix the issue? Or should I just spend all day tomorow running the same command over and over till it works?
Click to expand...

That make sense.







I edited my previous post. There's command I want you to try.


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> That make sense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I edited my previous post. There's command I want you to try.


tried the command.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> That make sense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I edited my previous post. There's command I want you to try.
> 
> 
> 
> tried the command.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> If you receive the error message Error 3: The system cannot find the path specified, then the *ConfigSetRoot* environment variable is overriding the command-line variable in DISM. This error message occurs when you perform an online installation, and occurs most often when you are installing from the original Standard 7 disk using the Create IBW disk from an Answer File option in Image Configuration Editor.
> To fix this issue, remove the value of the environment variable *ConfigSetRoot* on the target device, and then repeat the procedure.


In command prompt, type *set* & press enter to see the list of environment variables. Look for *ConfigSetRoot*.


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> In command prompt, type *set* & press enter to see the list of environment variables. Look for *ConfigSetRoot*.


configsetroot is not listed.


----------



## lilchronic

When i first started overclocking people would always say too overclock on another OS / hdd. Now it seems no one really bothers anymore.

And by the time you figure out what needs to be fixed you could have a fresh install ready to go. Windows 10 only takes about 15 min to install.


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> When i first started overclocking people would always say too overclock on another OS / hdd. Now it seems no one really bothers anymore.
> 
> And by the time you figure out what needs to be fixed you could have a fresh install ready to go. Windows 10 only takes about 15 min to install.


only thing keeping me from a fresh insatll is the fact that the only problem im having is with XTU. everything else works perfectly fine.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> only thing keeping me from a fresh insatll is the fact that the only problem im having is with XTU. everything else works perfectly fine.


Well hopefully these guy's help ya out because if i couldent even get the windows repair to work, i would off gave up and re-installed. At least you're trying to learn how to fix it rather than just re-installing.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> In command prompt, type *set* & press enter to see the list of environment variables. Look for *ConfigSetRoot*.
> 
> 
> 
> configsetroot is not listed.
Click to expand...

A couple of people having same problem have success with Win 10 ISO that contain *Install.wim* instead. Try look for the ISO at MS Tech Bench website.

You can rebuild ISO with *Install.wim* from *Install.esd* but download much faster for you I think.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> When i first started overclocking people would always say too overclock on another OS / hdd. Now it seems no one really bothers anymore.
> 
> And by the time you figure out what needs to be fixed you could have a *fresh install ready to go. Windows 10 only takes about 15 min to install.*


^^ This!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> only thing keeping me from a fresh insatll is the fact that the only problem im having is with XTU. everything else works perfectly fine.


do a clean install, this way no nail-biters. It's certainly clear that not everything else is "working perfectly fine".


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> ^^ This!
> do a clean install, this way no nail-biters. It's certainly clear that not everything else is "working perfectly fine".




i hate this computer hahaha nothing is eever easy. how is windows installed in an unsupported directory?









EDIT: putting everything in dropbox now. then ill try a fresh install.


----------



## Medusa666

Hi guys,

This thread is amazing, I been reading it on and off since I got my X99 system back in march/may last year.

I have a question for you, and would love to hear your opinion.

Do you think that overclocking the Haswell-E is worth it for gaming, and if the answer is Yes, how far do you take it?

Myself I have overclocked my 5960X to 4,0 GHz with a 1,035Vcore maximum, sure I could push it harder but it just feels like diminishing returns in terms of FPS especially in 1440P.

Let me hear your thoughts, and it would also be nice to know the Vcore effect on the lifespan of the CPU, do you guys use EIST and Cstates or just full power 100% of the uptime?


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Medusa666*
> 
> Do you think that overclocking the Haswell-E is worth it for gaming, and if the answer is Yes, how far do you take it?


Look at the name of the forum website you're on lol.

In all seriousness, these chips will easily last 10+ years at stock, and overclocking will only knock that down a few. It's worth it in the long run as it can help bring up your min. frame rates in CPU bound situations. It also helps with poor optimisation, games which use one thread or only two threads. Push for 4.5GHz and limit yourself to 1.25V of Vcore and see where you get. 1.30V of Vcore if your cooling can handle it. Keep Core Max below 80C when stress testing. I use EIST because there is no reason not to besides pure benchmarking. For "enjoying playing video games", EIST/SpeedStep/Intelligent Clocking is perfectly fine. It helps reduce temps and voltage when you don't need max core power. You can simulate no EIST by setting the min. processor state to 100% in the Windows power plan.

I use C-State C0/C1/C1E/C2. I don't bother with C3 or C6 as they provide negligible power savings compared to the wake latency.


----------



## inedenimadam

^ Desolutional hit it on the head. We are still in the era where even multithreaded games still run off of one master thread, meaning IPC and clock speed matter. We call it CPU bound, but really it should be called API bound. Maybe DX12 will change that, but I am not holding my breath. Overclocking your CPU will alleviate some of that API overhead by speeding up the core that is in charge of that main thread. RAM/Cache overclocking can often help in these API bound situations too. The Witcher 3 and Fallout 4 are both titles which there is quite a noticeable advantage in overclocking your whole system in my experience.

The lower C states are known to cause bugs when used on an overclocked set up. So I run with C3 and C6 off as well. I don't really think I am missing much there, particularly if you consider the system draw as a whole.


----------



## HeadlessKnight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Medusa666*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> This thread is amazing, I been reading it on and off since I got my X99 system back in march/may last year.
> 
> I have a question for you, and would love to hear your opinion.
> 
> Do you think that overclocking the Haswell-E is worth it for gaming, and if the answer is Yes, how far do you take it?
> 
> Myself I have overclocked my 5960X to 4,0 GHz with a 1,035Vcore maximum, sure I could push it harder but it just feels like diminishing returns in terms of FPS especially in 1440P.
> 
> Let me hear your thoughts, and it would also be nice to know the Vcore effect on the lifespan of the CPU, do you guys use EIST and Cstates or just full power 100% of the uptime?


Absolutely worth it. At least for me. When you overclock these beasts it is like owning a new CPU, since they are clocked at sub 3000 MHz at stock. Going to 4 GHz+ will lead to huge difference in CPU bound situations.
By going from (3300 MHz Core, 3000 MHz cache and 2133 Memory to 4375 MHz Core, 4000 MHz cache and 3000 MHz Memory that increased my fps by *25-40%
* of course I am talking about CPU bound situations.

As for Vcore it is suggested by Intel to max out at 1.300V for safe 24/7 operation and to not degrade the chip .
As for power saving I have only EIST enabled and no Cstates, even though I advice to create a shortcut of Power Options in the desktop so you easily access it and set the CPU to High performance each time you game. Because running the CPU at the Balanced power option can create stutter with X99 in games, and can eat a good chunck of your framerate too. I didn't have this problem with my Lynnfield desktop and Haswell laptop.


----------



## muffins

hi guys!

i asked this in another thread but a user notified that this thread might be more appropriate.

i herd people saying anything higher than ddr4 2133mhz will require an increase in strap / bclk. is this true? i really don't feel comfortable messing around with strap / bclk. also how does ddr4 2133mhz quad channel compare to ddr4 3000 dual channel? would the quad channel kit be faster in games like fallout 4 or would the higher clocked dual channel kit come out winning? i ask because it seems like fallout 4 and a few other games benefit from increased memory frequency but they only tested dual channel vs dual.

edit:
so my question is if i use 2400mhz ram would strap / bclk need to be increased? what about 2666mhz?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muffins*
> 
> hi guys!
> 
> i asked this in another thread but a user notified that this thread might be more appropriate.
> 
> i herd people saying anything higher than ddr4 2133mhz will require an increase in strap / bclk. is this true? i really don't feel comfortable messing around with strap / bclk. also how does ddr4 2133mhz quad channel compare to ddr4 3000 dual channel? would the quad channel kit be faster in games like fallout 4 or would the higher clocked dual channel kit come out winning? i ask because it seems like fallout 4 and a few other games benefit from increased memory frequency but they only tested dual channel vs dual.
> 
> edit:
> so my question is if i use 2400mhz ram would strap / bclk need to be increased? what about 2666mhz?


not true at all. certain frequencies work better on a specific strap (100, 125) that's all. 2666 and 3200 are on strap 100 memory dividers, 2750 3000, 3333 on strap 125 divider. All x99 is a quad channel memory config. Whgat ever ram speed you want, use a single kit - avoid mixing kits even if they are identical SKUs.








btw - most 2666-3000 kits can do 3200 on strap 100. DDR4 has no problem with 1.4V 24/7.


----------



## muffins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> not true at all. certain frequencies work better on a specific strap (100, 125) that's all. 2666 and 3200 are on strap 100 memory dividers, 2750 3000, 3333 on strap 125 divider. All x99 is a quad channel memory config. Whgat ever ram speed you want, use a single kit - avoid mixing kits even if they are identical SKUs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> btw - most 2666-3000 kits can do 3200 on strap 100. DDR4 has no problem with 1.4V 24/7.


oooo! awesome! thanks for the help


----------



## xSneak

My cpu refuses to boot up with c3/c6/c7 c states and freezes randomly with c1e enabled. It works with c0/c1. Earlier it would freeze upon waking from sleep. Is this normal for the cpus or did i damage it by overclocking?

I had the cache at a manaul voltage of 1.280 and then 1.285 for a week.
I have a 5820k and asrock x99m/3.1


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xSneak*
> 
> My cpu refuses to boot up with c3/c6/c7 c states and freezes randomly with c1e enabled. It works with c0/c1. Earlier it would freeze upon waking from sleep. Is this normal for the cpus or did i damage it by overclocking?
> 
> I had the cache at a manaul voltage of 1.280 and then 1.285 for a week.
> I have a 5820k and asrock x99m/3.1


Have you tried loading defaults without xmp and enabling c3/c6/c7 c states? It might be a setting that you changed that's causing it. I'm doubting it has anything to do with an overclock disabling those features.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xSneak*
> 
> My cpu refuses to boot up with c3/c6/c7 c states and freezes randomly with c1e enabled. It works with c0/c1. Earlier it would freeze upon waking from sleep. Is this normal for the cpus or did i damage it by overclocking?
> 
> I had the cache at a manaul voltage of 1.280 and then 1.285 for a week.
> I have a 5820k and asrock x99m/3.1


I have been through 4 5820k's that had the same exact problem. It's best to disable those anyway when overclocking. Although it is very annoying when you set default settings and it wont boot.


----------



## dagget3450

I got my 3000 ram to 3200 cl15 @ 1.4v and it seems to be working great. thanks for the info guys! i dont know if i should try for more or just be happy with it


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dagget3450*
> 
> I got my 3000 ram to 3200 cl15 @ 1.4v and it seems to be working great. thanks for the info guys! i dont know if i should try for more or just be happy with it


I might push timings a bit, but otherwise 3200C15 is damn fine.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xSneak*
> 
> My cpu refuses to boot up with c3/c6/c7 c states and freezes randomly with c1e enabled. It works with c0/c1. Earlier it would freeze upon waking from sleep. Is this normal for the cpus or did i damage it by overclocking?
> 
> I had the cache at a manaul voltage of 1.280 and then 1.285 for a week.
> I have a 5820k and asrock x99m/3.1


If this also happening at stock then it is not normal.


----------



## bonomork

Just a quick question about Vcore.

Config: [email protected],5GHz 1,285V Fixed Vcore RAM 2666Mhz - all power settings ENABLED

With the previous motherboard (Asus Hero VI + [email protected],4GHz) the Vcore voltage was dynamic, now with the new mobo MSI X99A Gaming 7 the Vcore is fixed and i can only to reduce frequency.

This is my first MSI mobo and it is possible that i'm missing something.

I know i can use offset voltage or adaptive, but i would like to get the same stability,
What do you suggest ?


----------



## Streetdragon

To lower the voltage wile idle you must use offset/adaptive. There is no walk around. onlyl ower clock+voltage if you wanna let it fixed


----------



## MIGhunter

Add me to the club. I just finished my 1st water cooled set up using a 5820K. I tried to use the 4.4ghz profile on my MB just to test it generically and man did it get hot. 2 rads in my system and after 20ish minutes of prime I was up to 85-87C. Where is the guide for this CPU? The one in the sticky seems to be for the 4970.


----------



## bonomork

Is it possible to set adaptive voltage = Vcore stable for 4,5GHz + 0 Offset ?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bonomork*
> 
> Is it possible to set adaptive voltage = Vcore stable for 4,5GHz + 0 Offset ?


yes. works fine.


----------



## CastleBravo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MIGhunter*
> 
> Add me to the club. I just finished my 1st water cooled set up using a 5820K. I tried to use the 4.4ghz profile on my MB just to test it generically and man did it get hot. 2 rads in my system and after 20ish minutes of prime I was up to 85-87C. Where is the guide for this CPU? The one in the sticky seems to be for the 4970.


What version of Prime? You have to be careful with these 6 and 8 core CPUs since at a high vcore they might draw too much current from the board when running AVX2 and FMA3 instruction set stress tests. You can use earlier versions of P95, but I've found the OCCT large data set test finds instability where other tests don't, and it won't draw too much juice doing it.


----------



## Pierosg

Hey everyone!

I posted this topic before http://www.overclock.net/t/1595334/got-a-new-rig-need-some-help-with-oc-5820k-sabertooth

Now I am a bit perplexed.

I managed to get my cpu to 4.4 at 1.28 and my ram at 3200mhz with stock timings and BLCK at 100.

But now when I overclock at 4.5 it requires so much more voltage!

Are there any other settings I am missing to tweak in order to get a better clock?


----------



## kl6mk6

Just upped my speed from XMP 2400 16-16-16-39-2T to 2666
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bonomork*
> 
> Is it possible to set adaptive voltage = Vcore stable for 4,5GHz + 0 Offset ?


You need the offset to make sure you get the 1.25+vcore (or whatever your chip needs) under load for stability. Most likely it will be a +0.20 to +0.25v offset, but you will have to retest with a stress test to be sure your back to the voltages you were using for manual mode.


----------



## bonomork

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kl6mk6*
> 
> Just upped my speed from XMP 2400 16-16-16-39-2T to 2666
> You need the offset to make sure you get the 1.25+vcore (or whatever your chip needs) under load for stability. Most likely it will be a +0.20 to +0.25v offset, but you will have to retest with a stress test to be sure your back to the voltages you were using for manual mode.


my chip needs about 1,28V to be stable @ 4,5 GHz.
Please I need an example based on the above Vcore.


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bonomork*
> 
> my chip needs about 1,28V to be stable @ 4,5 GHz.
> Please I need an example based on the above Vcore.


Set your core voltage mode to adaptave + offset, then make your offset positive (+) and set the ammount to 0.25v. Boot windows and run cinibench while monitoring your voltage. This will show you how close to 1.28 volts you really are while stressing. If you are over or under 1.28, then just modify your offset accordingly and retest. Do your final check with realbench or your prefered stressing program. You can follow the same procedure with your uncore voltage, though my buddys MSI board didnt have a sensor for vring for some reason. Hope that helps.


----------



## xSneak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bonomork*
> 
> my chip needs about 1,28V to be stable @ 4,5 GHz.
> Please I need an example based on the above Vcore.


You'll need around 1.90v input voltage to get it stable.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kl6mk6*
> 
> Set your core voltage mode to adaptave + offset, then make your offset positive (+) and set the ammount to 0.25v. Boot windows and run cinibench while monitoring your voltage. This will show you how close to 1.28 volts you really are while stressing. If you are over or under 1.28, then just modify your offset accordingly and retest. Do your final check with realbench or your prefered stressing program. You can follow the same procedure with your uncore voltage, though my buddys MSI board didnt have a sensor for vring for some reason. Hope that helps.


that is an offset OC, not Adaptive. On ASUS, just use the Additional turbo voltage field and set this to the required vcore. If it is running above the bios setting, set offset to 0.005V and lower turbo by 0.005V...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bonomork*
> 
> my chip needs about 1,28V to be stable @ 4,5 GHz.
> Please I need an example based on the above Vcore.


stable to what?

figure 10mV per core per 100MHz. so on a 6 core, 45 to 46 is AT LEAST 60mV. HT can push this to 12mV per. Once youy start seeing 20mV per core... the chip is getting out of it's optimal zone. Doesn't mean it won't OC further, just that it will be more costly in mV.


----------



## Emmett

Hello,

Asus X99 Deluxe.
5960X CPU.

Would these work on this board? They do say dual channel, and not on asus memory list for this board.

Yes? no? maybe so?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232208&cm_re=tridentz-_-20-232-208-_-Product


----------



## ssateneth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emmett*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> Asus X99 Deluxe.
> 5960X CPU.
> 
> Would these work on this board? They do say dual channel, and not on asus memory list for this board.
> 
> Yes? no? maybe so?
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232208&cm_re=tridentz-_-20-232-208-_-Product


There is a lot of back and forth between "this kit is X99 certified" and "this kit is Z170 certified" and blahblahblah. The earlier kits are X99 certified, but later kits that are much faster only say Z170 because they're more likely to work at those speeds with skylake.

That said, you likely will not get support from the manufacturer because it does not explicitly say "X99 supported". I will say though that it will likely work at 2133MHz







You will just have to increase clocks from there and tweak as you go. You can try XMP right away and see what happens.

Many people say the 2666 and 3200 memory ratios are very strong on X99 100MHz BCLK. So, although its untested/unsupported, it will likely work. More so if your CPU is a later batch as they OC much better and got stronger memory controllers.

If I had a choice to upgrade my Ripjaws 4 4x8GB 3000MHz kit though, it would be this or the C16 3400 kit.


----------



## xarot

Good advice. But it comes to the point if you want to tweak your RAM starting from 2133 upwards or not. I rather just run XMP and call it a day and focus on CPU clocks and cache.

On the other hand, [email protected] on X99? Sounds tough to me.


----------



## Lshuman

Yes they should work.


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xarot*
> 
> Good advice. But it comes to the point if you want to tweak your RAM starting from 2133 upwards or not. I rather just run XMP and call it a day and focus on CPU clocks and cache.
> 
> *On the other hand, [email protected] on X99? Sounds tough to me*.


Can be done, depend on you cpu (IMC) sample.


----------



## Gdourado

Hello, how are you?
I am piecing together my new build.
This time I am going for a socket 2011-3 X99 build.

I usually air cool all my computers. I am usually not happy with having liquid and a pump that can fail on my computer.
But I have built system on socket 1155, 1150 and 1151.
My last system was a 6600K.
I had a problem and returnd both the CPU and the board for a refund, so I am going for a new build.
I had my 6600k with a Noctua NH-D14.
But the 6600k is a 91W TDP chip while the 5820k is 140W...
With that in mind, when OC (Looking for around 4.4 or 4.5) the vcore will also increse (1.3 maybe) so the TDP will be even higher.

With this in mind, I don't know if the NH-D14 is enough to cool a 5820K.

The AMD FX 9590 has a TDP of 220W and AMD says the cpu must be cooled either by an AIO cooler or a custom water loop.
Those 220W might be close to the heat of a overvolted and overclocked 5820k...
So I am wondering if a big AIO like the corsair H110i GTX is a must for the cpu.

I also read that the 5820k has a soldered heat-spreader instead of a TIM glued one like the 6600k and because of that, the 5820K heats less or the 6600k is actually worse than the rated 91W tdp...

But the main question is if a 5820K can run overclocked 24/7 on air or if a AIO is needed.

Thank you for your help.
Cheers!


----------



## xSneak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gdourado*
> 
> Hello, how are you?
> I am piecing together my new build.
> This time I am going for a socket 2011-3 X99 build.
> 
> I usually air cool all my computers. I am usually not happy with having liquid and a pump that can fail on my computer.
> But I have built system on socket 1155, 1150 and 1151.
> My last system was a 6600K.
> I had a problem and returnd both the CPU and the board for a refund, so I am going for a new build.
> I had my 6600k with a Noctua NH-D14.
> But the 6600k is a 91W TDP chip while the 5820k is 140W...
> With that in mind, when OC (Looking for around 4.4 or 4.5) the vcore will also increse (1.3 maybe) so the TDP will be even higher.
> 
> With this in mind, I don't know if the NH-D14 is enough to cool a 5820K.
> 
> The AMD FX 9590 has a TDP of 220W and AMD says the cpu must be cooled either by an AIO cooler or a custom water loop.
> Those 220W might be close to the heat of a overvolted and overclocked 5820k...
> So I am wondering if a big AIO like the corsair H110i GTX is a must for the cpu.
> 
> I also read that the 5820k has a soldered heat-spreader instead of a TIM glued one like the 6600k and because of that, the 5820K heats less or the 6600k is actually worse than the rated 91W tdp...
> 
> But the main question is if a 5820K can run overclocked 24/7 on air or if a AIO is needed.
> 
> Thank you for your help.
> Cheers!


I'm using a NH-D15S, and it doesn't go past 80 celsius when I run 30 loops of x264 stress test. 4.4Ghz 1.267 vcore.


----------



## sblantipodi

Is there someone who seen a B1 error code at boot on windows loading before the loading circle appear?
I can do Memtest for hours, Realbench for hours, prime 95 for some minutes, aida for hours,
but every 20 cold boot, 1 hangs with b1 error.

what does it means?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Can be done, depend on you cpu (IMC) sample.


Now that is sweet, Kimir!


----------



## Kimir

That's not any new btw. I can also do 13-14-13-28 1T (tRRD 4, tRRD_L 6 and tFAW 16) like I do with 4 dimms actually. Still can't get that ghost out of the machine for 13-13-13 to work, tho (and I had another 3200c14 TZ kit to try this week).








Oh well, works fine as is, it's just not visually satisfying lol, hopefully the TZ will play nice in BW-E, as I probably will put back the Kingston on the HW-E and use the TZ on BW-E and hopefully a RVBE. It will depend on the cost of those 10 cores chip still.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> That's not any new btw. I can also do 13-14-13-28 1T (tRRD 4, tRRD_L 6 and tFAW 16) like I do with 4 dimms actually. Still can't get that ghost out of the machine for 13-13-13 to work, tho (and I had another 3200c14 TZ kit to try this week).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh well, works fine as is, it's just not visually satisfying lol, hopefully the TZ will play nice in BW-E, as I probably will put back the Kingston on the HW-E and use the TZ on BW-E and hopefully a RVBE. It will depend on the cost of those 10 cores chip still.


hopefully I have time tonight after getting back frojm DC to try out the 980Ti poseidon waiting at home... if it's mediocre; on the market real quick.


----------



## fishingfanatic

Well in the hands of an enthusiast like you I think you'll make it say " UNCLE" !









Enjoy the new toy !









FF


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fishingfanatic*
> 
> Well in the hands of an enthusiast like you I think you'll make it say " UNCLE" !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy the new toy !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FF


thanks. It is a very handsome and solid card. I like the dual air/water cooling set up. core seems ok - 1580 in valley. has samsung memory (?) but 8000 seems the sweet spot.


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gdourado*
> 
> Hello, how are you?
> I am piecing together my new build.
> This time I am going for a socket 2011-3 X99 build.
> 
> I usually air cool all my computers. I am usually not happy with having liquid and a pump that can fail on my computer.
> But I have built system on socket 1155, 1150 and 1151.
> My last system was a 6600K.
> I had a problem and returnd both the CPU and the board for a refund, so I am going for a new build.
> I had my 6600k with a Noctua NH-D14.
> But the 6600k is a 91W TDP chip while the 5820k is 140W...
> With that in mind, when OC (Looking for around 4.4 or 4.5) the vcore will also increse (1.3 maybe) so the TDP will be even higher.
> 
> With this in mind, I don't know if the NH-D14 is enough to cool a 5820K.
> 
> The AMD FX 9590 has a TDP of 220W and AMD says the cpu must be cooled either by an AIO cooler or a custom water loop.
> Those 220W might be close to the heat of a overvolted and overclocked 5820k...
> So I am wondering if a big AIO like the corsair H110i GTX is a must for the cpu.
> 
> I also read that the 5820k has a soldered heat-spreader instead of a TIM glued one like the 6600k and because of that, the 5820K heats less or the 6600k is actually worse than the rated 91W tdp...
> 
> But the main question is if a 5820K can run overclocked 24/7 on air or if a AIO is needed.
> 
> Thank you for your help.
> Cheers!


You have to find the max Vcore and Vccin for which you don't exceed 80°C at 22°C ambient in stress tests (Aida64, Realbench, etc....).
This is a common rule.

Based on that, then you have to find you max Core frequency.

From my side, with my NH-D15, I reach 78°C worst case at 22°c ambient on the hottest core in Aida64 stress test "CPU+FPU+Cache+Memory+GPU".
But this is when FPU part of the test is running I assume. Otherwise, I am in the range of 60's.

If you have the chance to get a "great chip" (Lottery chip winner), then you will be in the range of 4.5GHz-4.7GHz with Vcore 1,25V (Maximum for NH-D15 if we consider the above criteria of 80°C max during stress test).

Otherwise, if you have a common chip, then you will stick at around 4.1GHz-4.2GHz for 1.25V.
If you want to go higher in frequency, then you would need water cooling.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> thanks. It is a very handsome and solid card. I like the dual air/water cooling set up. core seems ok - 1580 in valley. has samsung memory (?) but 8000 seems the sweet spot.


Forgive the OT, but I was fairly amazed at how high I could get on the TitanX when I finally decided to put a little mem OC on it - this is 8280 and still no artifacts. Might go higher.


----------



## leonman44

Hello guys, i am back!!! I got my x-99 replacement, motherboard was dead.... I am trying to oc my cpu now , see what my phobya kit can do! Cpu voltages was set at : Vcore 1.3V (max safe) Cpu cache voltage at: 1.18V (1.2V max safe??) System agent voltage at : 1.040V and cpu input voltage at 1.93v (i think this is 1.97V max safe) i will start testing it with OCCT large data set which is more for finding errors.This is at 4.5ghz.

*Edit my 3rd core keeps crashing at 30secs
*Edit leaving everything on auto and setting vcore at 1.3 , cache volt at 1.2 and input voltage at 1.9 it did 9 minutes at OCCT with 4.4ghz , whats happening here ? Is my cpu a lemon or something is wrong with my new mobo? With only 1.1V and seidon cooler i could easily do a 4ghz stable forever , that was a 0.7ghz increase with less than 0.2V Now i did a 0.2V increase and cant get 0.4ghz even close?


----------



## fishingfanatic

Only guessing but to c if you can run 4.4 with the input @ 1.85 rather than 1.9

1.3vcore should get 4.5 or a bit higher imho, but not all chips are as accommodating as others .

I ran 4.6 @ 1.85 input vcore 1.256. Older chip 4.5 @ 1.29 Again, could be the chip isn't a great 1, or it just needs a little tweaking.

Good cooling will make a BIG difference imho.

I do like the look of the Poseidon, haven't tried 1 yet though.

FF


----------



## leonman44

Phobya is a custom watercooling with a triple rad on it , only for my cpu it should be more than enough! Ok, i will try 1.85 but i have set vrms high(level 7 with extreme frequency amd 130% capability) could that be the problem? Also should i disable Hyperthreading?

* With my previous x -99 A i was able to boot with 4.7ghz but never tested cause of my cooler , now it will blue screen me sometimes with a 4.5ghz oc before it enters the windows , something is really weird here.... With 1.85v input it will never enter in windows it gives me a bluescreen again....

Suddenly it plays again , 4.3ghz seems stable , decreased to 1.25v for better temps but 4.4ghz is not stable , increased to 1.28 but it crashed after 25minutes , now i am at 1.3v , 1.93 input voltage , 0.999 system agent voltage and loadline calibration for vrms is at level 8 ! But my input at software shows now 1.95 after vrm level increasement. I am struggling :/


----------



## fishingfanatic

I would think ur uncore may need to have 40 mv less than the vcore, general consensus. Depending on the chip of course.

For my higher oc I found 30mv works better for me. Drop ur llc to 70 then 60 if still nfg. Medium is where LLC works best for me.

Hyperthreading is fine as is, but ur speedstep/ turbo should be disabled.

I ran into a wall with my SOC Champ @ 4.6 when I knew it could get to 4.9 on the EVGA Classy board.

Flashed the bios and it got to 4.7

Here's something to try, it helped me when I couldn't get some of my ocing stable.

Google overclocking screenshots of ur exact model mobo, look at the settings on those and compare it to what you've done.

TBH, I think you'll be fine once u find what the board likes as far as settings go.

That's where those screenshots help.

Hope that helps you out some at least.









Good luck and let us know when u find the settings that make the difference.









FF


----------



## leonman44

I will leave it now on a night test of 8hours with 4.5 ghz using the real bench test which is lighter... See how it goes , llc at leven 7 was the sweet spot for me , but level 8 buys some more time in stress tests. I believe again that this mobos fault , my previous one was better but it died suddenly, i will flash the latest bios tomorrow and see if theres a difference. I really cant find any pic of a X99-A/3.1 version with oc settings! I was expecting more from it....


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> Forgive the OT, but I was fairly amazed at how high I could get on the TitanX when I finally decided to put a little mem OC on it - this is 8280 and still no artifacts. Might go higher.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


nice. my TXs top out much lower than yours...


----------



## leonman44

Guys , it passed a 7 hours test at 4.5ghz with real bench , is is considered stable enough for a daily use? If i use OCCT it will crash until i drop to 4.3ghz...


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leonman44*
> 
> Guys , it passed a 7 hours test at 4.5ghz with real bench , is is considered stable enough for a daily use? If i use OCCT it will crash until i drop to 4.3ghz...


ymmv on that one, plenty of folks don't run occt at all but 2 multipliers is a pretty big drop?

hows it fair with aida and x265?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> Other stress testing tools in addition to Realbench.
> 
> AIDA - Warning, just don't check the fpu box without also checking he cpu box. Aida is not the most stressful of stress tests but its good for initial sanity checks and the on-screen-display of monitored values is really very nice.
> 
> HWBOT x265 Benchmark - a relatively cool running non-synthetic test. Tougher than Aida to pass, some people use this as the final criteria for declaring it stable.
> 
> OCCT - Warning, stay away from linpack, stick with the occt large data set test. This is generally the most stressful of the practical cpu tests. Some people don't bother with occt stability because you'll likley need to give it some more voltage or back down a multiplier to get there. My system pulls 40 to 50 more watts running occt compared to aida.
> 
> HCI Memtest, and Google's linux stressapptest especially, are good for memory testing.
> 
> P95 v26.6 isn't useful. Its perfectly safe since it predates the super hot running avx/avx2/fma2 instructions, but missing those instructions, it's not at all useful as a stress tester on this platform. The latest version of P95 is thermo-nuclear power hungry.


----------



## leonman44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> ymmv on that one, plenty of folks don't run occt at all but 2 multipliers is a pretty big drop?
> 
> hows it fair with aida and x265?


Aida is a weak test , it easily passes , i am using it more for cache stability oc , havent tried x265 yet but i will!

Is this cpu that hard to cool down at 1.3V ? It will heat the universe! I have a triple rad taking in fresh air with a 60mm weidth only for the cpu and i saw that the 3rd core which runs enough hotter than others (i dont know , why?) Hitting 80 degrees!!! And with OCCT will hit max 82...


----------



## fishingfanatic

Glad you got it running !

I would consider running it @ 4.4-4.5 for 24/7 use. It gives the cpu a little head room and not as much voltage.

How r the temps ? That is how I would decide where to run it 24/7 based on the thermals.

Since ur using a decent cooling setup the temps should be pretty good even when @ 4.5.

I suspected you were right there, just a tweak or 2.

Disappointing not finding any screenshots to look over.

If you look at submissions the cpu z can give you a rough idea about ur voltages @ certain oces.

Now u can shoot for a slightly higher oc like 4.6-4.7.

Good luck and glad to have helped.









FF


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leonman44*
> 
> Guys , it passed a 7 hours test at 4.5ghz with real bench , is is considered stable enough for a daily use? If i use OCCT it will crash until i drop to 4.3ghz...


did you increase VCCIN when going from 4.3 to 4.5?


----------



## Associated

Any ideas why Prime95 28.7 crashes after like 2sec ob blend test and gives me "CLOCK_WATCHDOG_TIMEOUT" BS? System is at least 1h OCCT stable.


----------



## leonman44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fishingfanatic*
> 
> Glad you got it running !
> 
> I would consider running it @ 4.4-4.5 for 24/7 use. It gives the cpu a little head room and not as much voltage.
> 
> How r the temps ? That is how I would decide where to run it 24/7 based on the thermals.
> 
> Since ur using a decent cooling setup the temps should be pretty good even when @ 4.5.
> 
> I suspected you were right there, just a tweak or 2.
> 
> Disappointing not finding any screenshots to look over.
> 
> If you look at submissions the cpu z can give you a rough idea about ur voltages @ certain oces.
> 
> Now u can shoot for a slightly higher oc like 4.6-4.7.
> 
> Good luck and glad to have helped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FF


Yeap , thank you for your help! But doesnt seem that my cpu can do more than that and cooler starts to struggle at 1.3v , using 4.6ghz will crash quickly at real bench , generally i would like a test that it would stress it a bit more than in real life , thats how everything should be tested so they will be max safe in daily use.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> did you increase VCCIN when going from 4.3 to 4.5?


No i just increased the LLC from level 7 to level 8 helped stability.

Here are some pics of my bios settings guys(cant disable turbo at 100strap it wont let me increase the clock of the cpu) :







Some software readings:


Here are some pics of my tower:





Pics with temps will be uploaded on the next night test!

What do you think guys? Do i have any other oc headroom?

*Edit OCCT is unstable as hell it will run about 30-50secs! I changed Vcore to 1.35v only to see if it runs better but it bluescreened me when i just opened the program ! Is that far real-bench with OCCT? Its like something really important is missing!


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leonman44*
> 
> What do you think guys? Do i have any other oc headroom?
> 
> *Edit OCCT is unstable as hell it will run about 30-50secs


I like the build. Good components, good cooling, not bad to look at, and a decent overclock on it. I only spot a few things in your BIOS that raise questions, but none that cause alarm.

Why no adaptive vcore? missing out on power savings and shortening lifespan.

Why do you have your CPU phases set to extreme? I am not sure than removing the thermal load balancing on air cooled VRMs makes allot of sense.

I would rather see a higher 'set' VCCIN with a lower LLC. The spikes are real, and undetectable by any monitoring software. Vdroop is a good thing for processor longevity.

OCCT is nightmare on these CPUs, particularly if you use linpack. I honestly dont see a need for running OCCT if it is a gaming machine. The workload is so unrealistic for what 90% of us would ever do. Run Real Bench, x264, or x2665. Those are stressful enough to get you more than game stable.

Again, I think its an overall nice rig. When you get more comfortable with the platform, you maybe should try to tweak the overclock a bit to see if you can introduce some power saving features to hopefully increase its life expectancy, and maybe lower the light bill a bit, while not loosing out on any performance. You might even try overclocking that RAM, DDR4 on x99 does 2666 or 3200 on most kits now a days.

I like the whilte tubing/case/cables.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Associated*
> 
> Any ideas why Prime95 28.7 crashes after like 2sec ob blend test and gives me "CLOCK_WATCHDOG_TIMEOUT" BS? System is at least 1h OCCT stable.


Because you're not stable with P95. Reduce your frequency by 200-300MHz before trying P95 28.5+, and I'd try to keep a maximum voltage of 1.25V.

Or, you know, just don't worry about prime.


----------



## leonman44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I like the build. Good components, good cooling, not bad to look at, and a decent overclock on it. I only spot a few things in your BIOS that raise questions, but none that cause alarm.
> 
> Why no adaptive vcore? missing out on power savings and shortening lifespan.
> 
> Why do you have your CPU phases set to extreme? I am not sure than removing the thermal load balancing on air cooled VRMs makes allot of sense.
> 
> I would rather see a higher 'set' VCCIN with a lower LLC. The spikes are real, and undetectable by any monitoring software. Vdroop is a good thing for processor longevity.
> 
> OCCT is nightmare on these CPUs, particularly if you use linpack. I honestly dont see a need for running OCCT if it is a gaming machine. The workload is so unrealistic for what 90% of us would ever do. Run Real Bench, x264, or x2665. Those are stressful enough to get you more than game stable.
> 
> Again, I think its an overall nice rig. When you get more comfortable with the platform, you maybe should try to tweak the overclock a bit to see if you can introduce some power saving features to hopefully increase its life expectancy, and maybe lower the light bill a bit, while not loosing out on any performance. You might even try overclocking that RAM, DDR4 on x99 does 2666 or 3200 on most kits now a days.
> 
> I like the whilte tubing/case/cables.


Thank you for your help and your apriciate for my build! Its my first good build and yes it is for heavy gaming rendering , some photoshop, i like benchmarking with my safe settings and i might do some encoding on it. As for adaptive i was thinking to set it like that after i find my stable voltages with a stable oc but i generally dont like power saving , i want to take out the most of my system without shorting much life from it and even if my chip will burn i have intels warranty. As for ram oc i had tried it with my previous mobo (dead) and got a 2666mhz with 1.41V using strap 100 and 3200mhz with 1.35V using strap 125 (didnt like it cause it makes my oc cpu unstable) . As for LLC level 8(use to have level 7) and cpu phases extreme i saw it on the ROG guide for overclocking these chips , believe it or not level 8 gave me a greater foot of stability than level 6 and leve 7 (tested both). Now i flashed the last bios version but doesn't seem it helped me (occt will crash again at 30-50secs) but i will stick with real bench seems reliable enough. Now testing 4.6ghz with a 1.32V (1.33V at software) and VCCIN 1.97 (now that i am stressing it bumped up to 2.0V in software , is this reading real? Is 2v within the safe zone? ). In the next water change i will install one more triple but slim rad at the front , i dont like seeing 81c(only 1 core) at stress tests.

Edit* Real bench crashed after 15minutes 4.6ghz is not possible at 1.32 and 1.97 VCCIN it seems that i hit the wall and no more vcore increasement is efficient! I was expecting a better chip but i got a perfect oc on my gpu so i guess it is more fair this way....

Edit** Got a nice bluescreen when entered the windows with my "stable"oc but this bluescreen at the windows startup occured again when i just raised some more vcore on it that should do it more stable than instable , i am starting to think that the new mobo that gave to me isn't working right , using its stock bios i got stuck in a bluescreen loop before entering windows!


A simple reset fixed it but i am sure it will happen again , any idea? (When i got stuck in this loop i tried both 4.4ghz and 4.3ghz but only a clear cmos helped me)


----------



## HeadlessKnight

What BIOS version do you have? If you have 0401 I advice to upgrade to 2001.


----------



## fishingfanatic

I still think the llc is too high. Perhaps there's another adjustment to help lower that.

For bclk I generally use 100 and it still leaves that open for increase later.

Keep looking for some screenshots for ur board. Maybe leave the 3.1 out to c if that gets you anything.

It never hurts to add extra cooling like the rad. Consider higher cfm fans as well.

Thermal paste, extra fans or even higher cfm fans and even ur air flow config can help tweak the thermals a bit better.

I very rarely use supplied fans, replaced the case fans with higher air flow and replaced the 2 fans on my older H80i when I used

that for cooling. The newer ones, H80i GT if I remember correctly comes with decent cfm fans, though I wouldl likely replace

them to try it out anyway.

They move about 75 cfms, I have some that move 107, so it wouldn't be too much of a strain for that jump.

None will make a big difference but a little temp. drop will come with adjusting all of those little intangibles. I'm still finishing off

my tube of Gelid GC Extreme b4 I try the newest, what it's called I don't remember atm.

FF


----------



## leonman44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeadlessKnight*
> 
> What BIOS version do you have? If you have 0401 I advice to upgrade to 2001.


I didnt like the 2001 i could get better stability at the 1901 but this mobo gave me a lot bluescreens , i just flashed the newer one 2101 but doesnt seem that inproved the bluescreen problem or increasing my oc.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fishingfanatic*
> 
> I still think the llc is too high. Perhaps there's another adjustment to help lower that.
> 
> For bclk I generally use 100 and it still leaves that open for increase later.
> 
> Keep looking for some screenshots for ur board. Maybe leave the 3.1 out to c if that gets you anything.
> 
> It never hurts to add extra cooling like the rad. Consider higher cfm fans as well.
> 
> Thermal paste, extra fans or even higher cfm fans and even ur air flow config can help tweak the thermals a bit better.
> 
> I very rarely use supplied fans, replaced the case fans with higher air flow and replaced the 2 fans on my older H80i when I used
> 
> that for cooling. The newer ones, H80i GT if I remember correctly comes with decent cfm fans, though I wouldl likely replace
> 
> them to try it out anyway.
> 
> They move about 75 cfms, I have some that move 107, so it wouldn't be too much of a strain for that jump.
> 
> None will make a big difference but a little temp. drop will come with adjusting all of those little intangibles. I'm still finishing off
> 
> my tube of Gelid GC Extreme b4 I try the newest, what it's called I don't remember atm.
> 
> FF


Ok , i will try again both LLC level 6 and 7 but level 8 its just at 100% level 9 is at 125% i tried it and didnt liked it that much. As for hardware for now i am out of budget and if i would change something i would sell my mobo it really stinks to me , moving on a better asus or a EVGA

*OMG now i saw it my VRMs are running at 80c and now i am just testing it with LLC 6 , i would have bought a mofset cooling for them but EK hasnt any for X99-A or Deluxe only for better ones.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> Because you're not stable with P95. Reduce your frequency by 200-300MHz before trying P95 28.5+, and I'd try to keep a maximum voltage of 1.25V.
> 
> Or, you know, just don't worry about prime.


Even 1.25v on these chips is too high for prime95.


----------



## Associated

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> Because you're not stable with P95. Reduce your frequency by 200-300MHz before trying P95 28.5+, and I'd try to keep a maximum voltage of 1.25V.
> 
> Or, you know, just don't worry about prime.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Even 1.25v on these chips is too high for prime95.


Ok... I get it but 2sec? Is it so much more demanding than OCCT? I'm running 1.158V (1.148V load) for 4.2GHz.

BTW: what voltage input mode are you guy using for Cache?


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Associated*
> 
> Ok... I get it but 2sec? Is it so much more demanding than OCCT? I'm running 1.158V (1.148V load) for 4.2GHz.
> 
> BTW: what voltage input mode are you guy using for Cache?


Yes, it is that much more demanding. There's a very simple way to test, reduce your frequency by 300MHz and try again. If you don't crash within 2 seconds, it shows your previous overclock was unstable.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leonman44*
> 
> Ok , i will try again both LLC level 6 and 7 but level 8 its just at 100% level 9 is at 125% i tried it and didnt liked it that much. As for hardware for now i am out of budget and if i would change something i would sell my mobo it really stinks to me , moving on a better asus or a EVGA
> 
> *OMG now i saw it my VRMs are running at 80c and now i am just testing it with LLC 6 , i would have bought a mofset cooling for them but EK hasnt any for X99-A or Deluxe only for better ones.


I think you are asking too much of the chip. Try to stay below 1.3, below LLC7, and input below 1.95. The x99-A is a fine overclocking board, it has almost all of the bells and whistles of its big brother the Deluxe. The board and chip are likely fine, and some combination of things you have set are causing your system to blue screen as opposed to quality of components.

Try Asus Easy 4.2 Guide to start with, and after you are stable for a few days, read up on this for some advanced topics.

Your VRMs are hitting 80C because you are using LLC8, 2.0 VCCIN, and have set them to extreme...which completely throws temperature based load balancing out the window. 80C is not going to cook them, but that is warmer than normal, and it is a direct result of the settings you have chosen.

Edit to add: you are correct, the -A does not have a compatible VRM block. I bought the one for the deluxe and ended up modifying it to work on my -A. My case is horizontally imposed, and the plastic window ended up an inch from the VRMs...I had to do something or I was going to yellow my window.


----------



## leonman44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I think you are asking too much of the chip. Try to stay below 1.3, below LLC7, and input below 1.95. The x99-A is a fine overclocking board, it has almost all of the bells and whistles of its big brother the Deluxe. The board and chip are likely fine, and some combination of things you have set are causing your system to blue screen as opposed to quality of components.
> 
> Try Asus Easy 4.2 Guide to start with, and after you are stable for a few days, read up on this for some advanced topics.
> 
> Your VRMs are hitting 80C because you are using LLC8, 2.0 VCCIN, and have set them to extreme...which completely throws temperature based load balancing out the window. 80C is not going to cook them, but that is warmer than normal, and it is a direct result of the settings you have chosen.
> 
> Edit to add: you are correct, the -A does not have a compatible VRM block. I bought the one for the deluxe and ended up modifying it to work on my -A. My case is horizontally imposed, and the plastic window ended up an inch from the VRMs...I had to do something or I was going to yellow my window.


After a lot testing , i ended up redusing my LLC to level 6 nice and stable with extreme cpu phases , cpu cache is at 4ghz with 1.2v not that bad... but the best part is that i could reduse my vcore at 1.26V keeping 4.5ghz and VCCIN is at 1.93V , i will leave it now for a 8 hours night testing with real bench again , if it is not stable at 1.26(i did only a 1hour test on it) then at 1.28 surely does which is the most sufficient clock speed than i can take , also temps seems to be greatly improved (from 1.3v to 1.28v and below) about 6-7 degrees and for some reason the last cpu core runs way too cool than others, i will post some pics when the test will end. What i can not understand is why my cpu stops gaining more speed , even with 1.32V 4.6ghz isnt stable (thats a hole 0.4-0.6v increasement). My vrms now are at 78c(stressing) not a big improvement , did you modded the ek's mosfet easily , is it worth buying it? My case has a lot of space so it wont be a problem for me.
*I have saw this guide but when i increase cpu strap i lose cpu oc speed and gain ram oc speed , so i will stick to 100.


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leonman44*
> 
> After a lot testing , i ended up redusing my LLC to level 6 nice and stable with extreme cpu phases , cpu cache is at 4ghz with 1.2v not that bad... but the best part is that i could reduse my vcore at 1.26V keeping 4.5ghz and VCCIN is at 1.93V , i will leave it now for a 8 hours night testing with real bench again , if it is not stable at 1.26(i did only a 1hour test on it) then at 1.28 surely does which is the most sufficient clock speed than i can take , also temps seems to be greatly improved (from 1.3v to 1.28v and below) about 6-7 degrees and for some reason the last cpu core runs way too cool than others, i will post some pics when the test will end. What i can not understand is why my cpu stops gaining more speed , even with 1.32V 4.6ghz isnt stable (thats a hole 0.4-0.6v increasement). My vrms now are at 78c(stressing) not a big improvement , did you modded the ek's mosfet easily , is it worth buying it? My case has a lot of space so it wont be a problem for me.
> *I have saw this guide but when i increase cpu strap i lose cpu oc speed and gain ram oc speed , so i will stick to 100.


I have an asus x99 pro board, like your -a board but with radios. Choosing "optimized" for CPU Power Phase Control does wonders for VRM temps, especially when idle.


----------



## Qwinn

Yeah, my reading was that extreme power phase is generally meant for extreme overclocks, 4.8Ghz and up. At anything less go with optimized.


----------



## HeadlessKnight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leonman44*
> 
> Phobya is a custom watercooling with a triple rad on it , only for my cpu it should be more than enough! Ok, i will try 1.85 but i have set vrms high(level 7 with extreme frequency amd 130% capability) could that be the problem? Also should i disable Hyperthreading?
> 
> * With my previous x -99 A i was able to boot with 4.7ghz but never tested cause of my cooler , now it will blue screen me sometimes with a 4.5ghz oc before it enters the windows , something is really weird here.... With 1.85v input it will never enter in windows it gives me a bluescreen again....
> 
> Suddenly it plays again , 4.3ghz seems stable , decreased to 1.25v for better temps but 4.4ghz is not stable , increased to 1.28 but it crashed after 25minutes , now i am at 1.3v , 1.93 input voltage , *0.999 system agent voltage* and loadline calibration for vrms is at level 8 ! But my input at software shows now 1.95 after vrm level increasement. I am struggling :/


I haven't noticed this post before. But this is crazy. You probably killed the chip or degraded it which explains why you got those BSOD loops. Your CPU doesn't require System Agent of around ~1.90 for those DDR4-2400 kits. System Agent is max recommended at 1.20, which is around ~+0.300.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeadlessKnight*
> 
> I haven't noticed this post before. But this is crazy. You probably killed the chip or degraded it which explains why you got those BSOD loops. Your CPU doesn't require System Agent of around ~1.90 for those DDR4-2400 kits. System Agent is max recommended at 1.20, which is around ~+0.300.


I missed that before too.
Currently for my 2666Mhz G-Skill's I'm only using +0.10 for my SA voltage...


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeadlessKnight*
> 
> I haven't noticed this post before. But this is crazy. You probably killed the chip or degraded it which explains why you got those BSOD loops. Your CPU doesn't require System Agent of around ~1.90 for those DDR4-2400 kits. System Agent is max recommended at 1.20, which is around ~+0.300.


Wait, he said he's running 0.999 for vccsa, i think its just bread and butter stability issues and not a borked sliver of silicon.

> But my input at software shows now 1.95 after vrm level increasement

I'm assuming that's in reference to vccin floating up above the 1.93 bios setting?


----------



## HeadlessKnight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> Wait, he said he's running 0.999 for vccsa, i think its just bread and butter stability issues and not a borked sliver of silicon.
> 
> > But my input at software shows now 1.95 after vrm level increasement
> 
> I'm assuming that's in reference to vccin floating up above the 1.93 bios setting?


Whoops. Just noticed he said 0.999 sa voltage not offset. That's what happen when you don't get enough sleep.







. At 0.999 VCCSA it is fine but if the offset is at +0.999 it isn't!


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leonman44*
> 
> Hello guys, i am back!!! I got my x-99 replacement, motherboard was dead.... I am trying to oc my cpu now , see what my phobya kit can do! Cpu voltages was set at : Vcore 1.3V (max safe) Cpu cache voltage at: 1.18V (1.2V max safe??) System agent voltage at : 1.040V and cpu input voltage at 1.93v (i think this is 1.97V max safe) i will start testing it with OCCT large data set which is more for finding errors.This is at 4.5ghz.
> 
> *Edit my 3rd core keeps crashing at 30secs
> *Edit leaving everything on auto and setting vcore at 1.3 , cache volt at 1.2 and input voltage at 1.9 it did 9 minutes at OCCT with 4.4ghz , whats happening here ? Is my cpu a lemon or something is wrong with my new mobo? With only 1.1V and seidon cooler i could easily do a 4ghz stable forever , that was a 0.7ghz increase with less than 0.2V Now i did a 0.2V increase and cant get 0.4ghz even close?


The curve of voltage required to clock speed desired is not linear, it's exponential. It's not surprising that 1.1v was plenty for 4Ghz and 1.3v is not for 4.4Ghz. This is not a plot for a haswell-e chip, but you get the idea. For the haswell-e, 4Ghz happens where the curve is kinda flat gently rising, whereas 4.4Ghz is somewhere along the steeper part of the curve.



edit: Ooops







The curve in that diagram plots watts vs freq, but watts is roughly linearly correlated to vcore... urrr... close enough


----------



## leonman44

Good morning guys! I cant believe it that it my oc crashed at 7.8 hours on a 8 hours test!!








Voltages used: 1.26 vcore 1.93 vccin llc level 6 i just increased a bit system agent to 1.040V.



Ok, i will set the phase to optimize , what about my Vcore should i make a 0.05V or 0.1V increasement?


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leonman44*
> 
> Good morning guys! I cant believe it that it my oc crashed at 7.8 hours on a 8 hours test!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Voltages used: 1.26 vcore 1.93 vccin llc level 6 i just increased a bit system agent to 1.040V.
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, i will set the phase to optimize , what about my Vcore should i make a 0.05V or 0.1V increasement?


change one thing at a time otherwise... who knows what did what

u probably know this, but with vccsa, more is not necessarily more, different is more









nice max temps for that 8hr run


----------



## HeadlessKnight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leonman44*
> 
> Good morning guys! I cant believe it that it my oc crashed at 7.8 hours on a 8 hours test!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Voltages used: 1.26 vcore 1.93 vccin llc level 6 i just increased a bit system agent to 1.040V.
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, i will set the phase to optimize , what about my Vcore should i make a 0.05V or 0.1V increasement?


What is your GPU driver? RealBench also stresses the GPU and if it is unstable or there is a driver problem, it can give the wrong idea. I have crashes in RealBench with Drivers 364.51 and 364.72 even when the CPU is at stock. And the reason is Nvidia drivers...
Also what is your Cache OC and voltage?


----------



## leonman44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> change one thing at a time otherwise... who knows what did what


Yesterday i was overclocking all day tried almost everything in bios , but i had a general idea from my previous oc which was lower cause of the cooler , i will just increase the vcore ast 1.27 should be ok there. Yes i remember the story with vccsa when i was ocing ram and my stable values are until 1.080 anything more will make it unstable. For the temps i was expecting something better from me 360lt rad only for the cpu as 1.3v will make it go over 80c , but they are not bad.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeadlessKnight*
> 
> What is your GPU driver? RealBench also stresses the GPU and if it is unstable or there is a driver problem, it can give the wrong idea. I have crashes in RealBench with Drivers 364.51 and 364.72 even when the CPU is at stock. And the reason is Nvidia drivers...
> Also what is your Cache OC and voltage?


Yes , real bench will crash all the Nvidia drivers with oc or even with not , i just did that:


1) open msi afterburner (i guess you have it)
2) start the test
3) When the gpu test opens go to mode-> pause (if doesnt work directly then wait until to show the rendering pic)
4) wait and see if in afterburner clocks are down , if not then it will surely crush and you will have to try again.

Guys what about this settings? :



and


i think that i have to leave this one at extreme but setting power phase at optimize it gave me way better idle temps , i will see the max temps on the next test!


----------



## HeadlessKnight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leonman44*
> 
> Guys what about this settings? :
> 
> 
> 
> and
> 
> 
> i think that i have to leave this one at extreme but setting power phase at optimize it gave me way better idle temps , i will see the max temps on the next test!


These settings generally do not affect stability by much. I have both of these at Auto and both don't affect my OC in anyway.
It is all about doing one thing at a time and then trying other things, to rule out the possible causes of instability.

First concentrate on Vcore and Input voltage (both are linked to core oc), set your targets and go from there. Most of the time 1.9-1.95 is the sweet spot for CPU input voltage. 1.30-1.25 is the sweet spot for Vcore (considering you have sufficient cooling). Set your multiplier target and increase/ decrease it till you find instability/ stability (cpu mulitplier*bclk=cpu core clock).. After you are 100% certain that the CPU is stable at anything you can load the XMP profile of your RAM (might need system agent adjustment) and then go to cache oc, Going from 3 GHz to 4 GHz cache can give a nice 5-10% boost in CPU limited scenarios. 1.25-1.2 is the max you can go for cache without a noticeable degradation to the chip.

IMO most balanced stability test for core oc is OCCT 4.4.1 (Large Data Set). Many will not use it because it is very punishing compared to RealBench, and it can kill their OCs within minutes. But for me it is important for my OC to pass OCCT for 12 hrs at least. If the CPU passed 12 hrs of OCCT LDS you can be 90-95% certain that the core is stable at everything else.

For Cache and RAM OCing test I recommend using HCI memtest by running 12 instances and distributing them to your cores each instance for each core, and distributing your RAM evenly between them. Try to keep 10% of free memory. For me 1075 MB is the sweet spot. If it passed 1000-1500% then most likely you are good to go.


----------



## leonman44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeadlessKnight*
> 
> These settings generally do not affect stability by much. I have both of these at Auto and both don't affect my OC in anyway.
> It is all about doing one thing at a time and then trying other things, to rule out the possible causes of instability.
> 
> First concentrate on Vcore and Input voltage (both are linked to core oc), set your targets and go from there. Most of the time 1.9-1.95 is the sweet spot for CPU input voltage. 1.30-1.25 is the sweet spot for Vcore (considering you have sufficient cooling). Set your multiplier target and increase/ decrease it till you find instability/ stability (cpu mulitplier*bclk=cpu core clock).. After you are 100% certain that the CPU is stable at anything you can go to cache oc, Going from 3 GHz to 4 GHz cache can give a nice 5-10% boost in CPU limited scenarios. 1.25-1.2 is the max you can go for cache without a noticeable degradation to the chip.
> 
> IMO most balanced stability test for core oc is OCCT 4.4.1 (Large Data Set). Many will not use it because it is very punishing compared to RealBench, and it can kill their OCs within minutes. But for me it is important for my OC to pass OCCT for 12 hrs at least. If the CPU passed 12 hrs of OCCT LDS you can be 90-95% certain that the core is stable at everything else.
> 
> For Cache OCing test I recommend using HCI memtest by running 12 instances and distributing them to your cores each instance for each core, and distributing your RAM evenly between them. Try to keep 10% of free memory. For me 1075 MB is the sweet spot. If it passed 1000-1500% then most likely you are good to go.


You are very strict with the tests, OCCT did kill my oc in minutes i went directly down to 4.3 and i didn't tested alot, but isn't real bench enough for my use? (Gaming,rendering,photoshoping,benchmarking and might some encoding). I dont think that my cpu will never pushed even that hard. Is it ok using 1.32V with this cooler? I might be able to catch 4.6ghz , i disabled the PLL overvoltage and using now a short tests seems that it helped me with temps ,not sure for stability seems the same or better.For cache i am at 4ghz with 1.2V i wont go higher on this it won't help me alot(tested with aida64 seems to be good for cache but not for core).


----------



## HeadlessKnight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leonman44*
> 
> You are very strict with the tests, OCCT did kill my oc in minutes i went directly down to 4.3 and i didn't tested alot, but isn't real bench enough for my use? (Gaming,rendering,photoshoping,benchmarking and might some encoding). I dont think that my cpu will never pushed even that hard. Is it ok using 1.32V with this cooler? I might be able to catch 4.6ghz , i disabled the PLL overvoltage and using now a short tests seems that it helped me with temps ,not sure for stability seems the same or better.For cache i am at 4ghz with 1.2V i wont go higher on this it won't help me alot(tested with aida64 seems to be good for cache but not for core).


Stability testing is in the eyes of the beholder







. No matter what stress test you run you can't be 100% certain. Only time will tell whether the CPU is stable or not and by running various workloads.
For me I test using OCCT for 12 hours at least. But who knows whether if I kept it for longer it might crash or not?. Best thing is to test using the most reliable stress test using your judgement, and then run the apps you want, if you don't face issues or weird stuff then you are good to go.
But for me before I set an OC for 24/7 I test at least 12 hours of OCCT (LDS).


----------



## leonman44

I might try it after making everything ultra stable on real bench, i got stuck on a bluescreen bootloop again , tried to make it boot at 4ghz but no luck, default values no luck , only a clear cmos will help , its the 4rth time that i get this loop , what can be causing this?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qwinn*
> 
> Yeah, my reading was that extreme power phase is generally meant for extreme overclocks, 4.8Ghz and up. At anything less go with optimized.


Extreme and optimized have little to do with the extreme (or not) nature of an overclock. Optimize allows phases to "standby" and wake when power is needed so for a long high-load state it is basically the same as Extreme, extreme keeps all phases active even when in low power states so response to a load request is faster. AID64 will report a higher VRM temp with Extreme (a few degrees).


----------



## leonman44

5secs on OCCT? At 1.28V is stable with real bench , tried to increase my voltage at 1.3v again but got 20secs. Whats the problem with the OCCT ?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leonman44*
> 
> 5secs on OCCT? At 1.28V is stable with real bench , tried to increase my voltage at 1.3v again but got 20secs. Whats the problem with the OCCT ?


OCCT is a hard test to pass. If it for a professional machine, or mission critical machine, then OCCT is a good idea for stability testing. Mind you, with OCCT you might end up with a lower final overclock due to the intensity of the stress test. x265 is a good choice for a render/encode machine, because it is most likely a realistic load for the job it is expected to perform. Real Bench is the obvious choice for a gaming rig, because it mixes both GPU and various CPU loads. The days of everybody running the same Prime95 tests are over. With the addition of AVX instructions, CPUs have a wider range of what can be considered "stable". Define your expected use, and test to that point.


----------



## leonman44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> OCCT is a hard test to pass. If it for a professional machine, or mission critical machine, then OCCT is a good idea for stability testing. Mind you, with OCCT you might end up with a lower final overclock due to the intensity of the stress test. x265 is a good choice for a render/encode machine, because it is most likely a realistic load for the job it is expected to perform. Real Bench is the obvious choice for a gaming rig, because it mixes both GPU and various CPU loads. The days of everybody running the same Prime95 tests are over. With the addition of AVX instructions, CPUs have a wider range of what can be considered "stable". Define your expected use, and test to that point.


I googled for this x265 stress utility but i cant find something , any help?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leonman44*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> OCCT is a hard test to pass. If it for a professional machine, or mission critical machine, then OCCT is a good idea for stability testing. Mind you, with OCCT you might end up with a lower final overclock due to the intensity of the stress test. x265 is a good choice for a render/encode machine, because it is most likely a realistic load for the job it is expected to perform. Real Bench is the obvious choice for a gaming rig, because it mixes both GPU and various CPU loads. The days of everybody running the same Prime95 tests are over. With the addition of AVX instructions, CPUs have a wider range of what can be considered "stable". Define your expected use, and test to that point.
> 
> 
> 
> I googled for this x265 stress utility but i cant find something , any help?
Click to expand...

Here is a direct link to the HWBOT version download. It is pretty much all set up. http://downloads.hwbot.org/downloads/benchmarks/HWBOT_x265_Benchmark_1.2-.rar

x265 is not a utility in the traditional sense. It is an encoder codec, and HWBOT uses it as a benchmark with their own UI wrapper.


----------



## leonman44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Here is a direct link to the HWBOT version download. It is pretty much all set up. http://downloads.hwbot.org/downloads/benchmarks/HWBOT_x265_Benchmark_1.2-.rar
> 
> x265 is not a utility in the traditional sense. It is an encoder codec, and HWBOT uses it as a benchmark with their own UI wrapper.


Oh , its a HWBOT , thats not good , it requires HPET on and that makes my latency bad.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leonman44*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Here is a direct link to the HWBOT version download. It is pretty much all set up. http://downloads.hwbot.org/downloads/benchmarks/HWBOT_x265_Benchmark_1.2-.rar
> 
> x265 is not a utility in the traditional sense. It is an encoder codec, and HWBOT uses it as a benchmark with their own UI wrapper.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh , its a HWBOT , thats not good , it requires HPET on and that makes my latency bad.
Click to expand...

You can bypass that requirement.

Open up the batch_readme, make appropriate changes and save as--->all files----> batch.bat and run the .bat

It might still kick an error, but will open. It wont be valid for any submissions, but will still operate as a stress test. HPET on/off is pretty easy, it is just a quick command and reboot, it is not longer a BIOS setting AND a windows setting. I honestly cant tell any difference either way. I hear it mixed messages about it. The way I figure it, is that it was a standard for so long and if finally got replaced, it wouldn't get replaced if it wasn't being replaced by something better.

bcdedit /set useplatformclock true

set true/false and reboot to change it.


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leonman44*
> 
> You are very strict with the tests, OCCT did kill my oc in minutes i went directly down to 4.3 and i didn't tested alot, but isn't real bench enough for my use? (Gaming,rendering,photoshoping,benchmarking and might some encoding). I dont think that my cpu will never pushed even that hard. Is it ok using 1.32V with this cooler? I might be able to catch 4.6ghz , i disabled the PLL overvoltage and using now a short tests seems that it helped me with temps ,not sure for stability seems the same or better.For cache i am at 4ghz with 1.2V i wont go higher on this it won't help me alot(tested with aida64 seems to be good for cache but not for core).


In AIda64 CPU+FPU+Cache+Memory test, yyou will have much higher temps.
1,32V on i7-5820K with a Seidon 120mm is "ok", if you don't run stress tests as OCCT or Aida64


----------



## leonman44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> In AIda64 CPU+FPU+Cache+Memory test, yyou will have much higher temps.
> 1,32V on i7-5820K with a Seidon 120mm is "ok", if you don't run stress tests as OCCT or Aida64


Nope i dont have this seidon crap anymore XD i couldn't go more than 1.1v with temps 75-84c. Now i am custom watercoolled thats why i asked for a 1.32v but it seems that i will stick with 4.5ghz and 1.28v my chip cant go higher . Look my watercooling now:



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> You can bypass that requirement.
> 
> Open up the batch_readme, make appropriate changes and save as--->all files----> batch.bat and run the .bat
> 
> It might still kick an error, but will open. It wont be valid for any submissions, but will still operate as a stress test. HPET on/off is pretty easy, it is just a quick command and reboot, it is not longer a BIOS setting AND a windows setting. I honestly cant tell any difference either way. I hear it mixed messages about it. The way I figure it, is that it was a standard for so long and if finally got replaced, it wouldn't get replaced if it wasn't being replaced by something better.
> 
> bcdedit /set useplatformclock true
> 
> set true/false and reboot to change it.


ok i am downloading now and i will try it!

Edit* i had to turn on again HPET is this settings good for stressing it?


Edit** it finished the test quickly and i set now for a 12x overkill mode on realtime and Pmode


----------



## jdorje

X99a raider is a crazy $100 at fry's now. Is this board as bad as the Internet says? How come the Internet says all x99 boards are bad? Jesus.

What's the best mobo option?

5820k is likewise on sale, $300 at jet. Pair with 16gb 3000/15 ram and the raider and it'd be just $465 for the full upgrade, easily an all time low i think.


----------



## leonman44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> X99a raider is a crazy $100 at fry's now. Is this board as bad as the Internet says? How come the Internet says all x99 boards are bad? Jesus.
> 
> What's the best mobo option?
> 
> 5820k is likewise on sale, $300 at jet. Pair with 16gb 3000/15 ram and the raider and it'd be just $465 for the full upgrade, easily an all time low i think.


What a sale!!! 100$ is really a bargain for a x99! My Asus x99-a/3.1 died after 2 months of use and thwy replaced it , as long as you got your warranty you should be just fine , also it is from the latest ones with 3.1 usb but it wont help you that much with the overclock as it hasn't got an oc socket.


----------



## jdorje

Oc socket is just asus? And basically all the non asus boards people complain about....

Also I noticed above someone said voltage rose exponentially with clock. In my numbers voltage always rises linearly with clock up to a point, then quadratically. But wattage equals amps times volts and amps are supposedly proportional to clock times volts. So if that math holds then power increases quintically (polynomial power of 5) with clock.


----------



## Desolutional

Lol, all you need to worry about is that there's a "voltage wall" at a certain frequency (ranges from 4.4 to 4.6GHz) after which you need a proportionately large increase in voltage to compensate for stability.


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leonman44*
> 
> Edit* i had to turn on again HPET is this settings good for stressing it?
> 
> 
> Edit** it finished the test quickly and i set now for a 12x overkill mode on realtime and Pmode


I usually use 4k, pmode, 2x overkill, and I leave it on Normal priority so the system remains more responsive for monitoring or other tasks.


----------



## leonman44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> I usually use 4k, pmode, 2x overkill, and I leave it on Normal priority so the system remains more responsive for monitoring or other tasks.


It passed everything, but still OCCT is a nightmare,i am trying 1.34V with 4.5 just to see if it can run it , 1.32V failed within secs! Also i tried to see if 4.6 would be ever possible by using 1.4V but nooooot! Thats a really big and solid wall!
*Edit it failed at 6 minutes!4.5ghz isn't possible on OCCT i will try 4.4ghz with 1.3V


----------



## Mattuz

Hi guys, it's two days I have my 5820k mounted on my x99a sli krait and it's a fenomenal duo. Now I want to make things a little bit more funny.

My heatsink is a prolimatech genesis black edition with two noiseblocker eLoop b12-2

I pushed the "oc genie" button on the mobo (it has two level of oc, I choosed the highest one) and now it works at a max clock of 3.9ghz with 1.15V and temps under maximum Intel Burn Test were 70°C (but with the two gpu fans up to 800rpm, so I guess that if I let them spin to 1200 that is their max I would have had 2-3℃ less)

Now, if I want to check how much can I get out of this cpu, what do I have to do? I'd like to maintain the power saving options (like the one that makes your cpu run slower when in idle) and I really prefear to not go above 80℃ in stress test like Intel Burn Test


----------



## Desolutional

IntelBurnTest is far from the best test for testing stability. Heat isn't as important a factor as stability from voltage is. Use this instead: http://www.ocbase.com/index.php/download

You should aim to keep Core Max temps from going above 80C (that takes into account the ~5C difference between cores). Package temps are nowhere near as useful as Core temps.


----------



## HeadlessKnight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leonman44*
> 
> It passed everything, but still OCCT is a nightmare,i am trying 1.34V with 4.5 just to see if it can run it , 1.32V failed within secs! Also i tried to see if 4.6 would be ever possible by using 1.4V but nooooot! Thats a really big and solid wall!
> *Edit it failed at 6 minutes!4.5ghz isn't possible on OCCT i will try 4.4ghz with 1.3V


To each their own. But for me OCCT stability is essential. I prefer stability over the slight performance boost. difference between 4.5 and 4.3 is less than 5%. I easily sacrifice this 5% for a much more stable system.
Unfortunately OCCT is not quite nice when it busts your bubbles. really hate that laugh when it detects errors.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> IntelBurnTest is far from the best test for testing stability. Heat isn't as important a factor as stability from voltage is. Use this instead: http://www.ocbase.com/index.php/download
> 
> You should aim to keep Core Max temps from going above 80C (that takes into account the ~5C difference between cores). Package temps are nowhere near as useful as Core temps.


To add to that the Large Data Set is significantly more stressful than any other tests for my 5820K







. AVX will heat the CPU up fast but it is not that good at detecting instability so I would avoid it.


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leonman44*
> 
> Nope i dont have this seidon crap anymore XD i couldn't go more than 1.1v with temps 75-84c. Now i am custom watercoolled thats why i asked for a 1.32v but it seems that i will stick with 4.5ghz and 1.28v my chip cant go higher . Look my watercooling now:
> 
> 
> 
> ok i am downloading now and i will try it!


----------



## Mattuz

Ok, I have used before occt and you are right it is very good, once you passed it your system is really rock solid.

Should I just set vcore to 1.3V and see, if temps are not above 80, how much core speed I can get, is it ok? What about the other voltage, vcir I think or something like that?


----------



## leonman44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeadlessKnight*
> 
> To each their own. But for me OCCT stability is essential. I prefer stability over the slight performance boost. difference between 4.5 and 4.3 is less than 5%. I easily sacrifice this 5% for a much more stable system.
> Unfortunately OCCT is not quite nice when it busts your bubbles. really hate that laugh when it detects errors.
> To add to that the Large Data Set is significantly more stressful than any other tests for my 5820K
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . AVX will heat the CPU up fast but it is not that good at detecting instability so I would avoid it.


I might be able to make 4.4ghz stable for OCCT , but 4.5ghz is stable on aida, real bench and x265. The only problem that i can not understand is why (not that common 1/20 boots will a bluescreen occure even with 4ghz on 1.3V). Now i am ocing my ram(gskill hynix memory 4x4gb 2400mhz) the best i could get is 3200mhz on a 125strap that makes my cpu oc bad! I could get on my old mobo 2666mhz on 1.41v but generally i was getting easily bluescreens , on my new one i dont take bluescreens for ram , 3200mhz on 1.4v will fail to pass a test with aida and with 1.45v wont pass , all other clocks wont boot except 2800mhz and thats new(my previous x99-a couldn't) , my oc failed at 35 minutes with 1.4V but now i am running at 1.45V for 3 hours without a crush , i think that this is great oc for 100strap if it is stable.

Wow , thermal spikes on aida are pretty bad!


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattuz*
> 
> Ok, I have used before occt and you are right it is very good, once you passed it your system is really rock solid.
> 
> Should I just set vcore to 1.3V and see, if temps are not above 80, how much core speed I can get, is it ok? What about the other voltage, vcir I think or something like that?


Aim to keep Core Max below 80C when testing with OCCT. If you go over 80C continuously, reduce core clock and/or Vcore until you do meet 80C max temps.


----------



## Mattuz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Aim to keep Core Max below 80C when testing with OCCT. If you go over 80C continuously, reduce core clock and/or Vcore until you do meet 80C max temps.


Ok thanks, and how should I set VRIN IF I want to use a vcore of 1.3v or lower?


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattuz*
> 
> Ok thanks, and how should I set VRIN IF I want to use a vcore of 1.3v or lower?


VRING or VCCIN? VRING is Cache Voltage, VCCIN is CPU Input Voltage. Cache Voltage you should be keeping below 1.25V for 24/7 use to prevent degradation, VCCIN you should keep below 2.00V at all times, except for quick benching. You can use a voltage of 1.95V of VCCIN to eliminate Input Voltage as a source of instability.


----------



## leonman44

2800mhz on a 100strap with 1.5V , what do you think guys?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leonman44*
> 
> 
> 
> 2800mhz on a 100strap with 1.5V , what do you think guys?


Interesting. So your sticks wouldn't do 3200 on the 100 strap, but they will do 2800?


----------



## leonman44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Interesting. So your sticks wouldn't do 3200 on the 100 strap, but they will do 2800?


Yes , on my previous x-99A wouldn't even boot. Thats strange , at 3200mhz will not boot with voltage higher than 1.45V and it will fail within secs(voltages 1.4-1.45)!


----------



## sinholueiro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leonman44*
> 
> Yes , on my previous x-99A wouldn't even boot. Thats strange , at 3200mhz will not boot with voltage higher than 1.45V and it will fail within secs(voltages 1.4-1.45)!


My RipjawsV do [email protected] at 1.4~1.41V in my Asus X99A


----------



## Mattuz

But going past 1.35V doesn't damage the cpu in the long run?


----------



## leonman44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinholueiro*
> 
> My RipjawsV do [email protected] at 1.4~1.41V in my Asus X99A


What kit did you buy? Mine is the 2400mhz 4x4gb. But in 125strap i can do easily 3200 with 1.35V


----------



## mus1mus

3200MHz on 125 strap is as astonishing a discovery as getting a whole number when you divide 3200 by 1.25!


----------



## leonman44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> 3200MHz on 125 strap is as astonishing a discovery as getting a whole number when you divide 3200 by 1.25!


Haha , my components don't want to work together.So i came to an end , 2 choices running 4.3ghz wity 3200mhz ram(4.5 won't even boot) or 4.5ghz with 2800mhz ram. What do you think?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leonman44*
> 
> Haha , my components don't want to work together.So i came to an end , 2 choices running 4.3ghz wity 3200mhz ram(4.5 won't even boot) or 4.5ghz with 2800mhz ram. What do think?


lol. 125 cannot give you 4.3 without messing with bclk. And 3200 is damn near impossible at that strap as well. The only memory divider that works (good) with both 125 and 100 strap is 2666. You must be missing some facts there.

Why wouldn't 4.5 boot with 3200 memory when it can at 4.5 and 2800 RAM? And your 3200 works with 4.3?

Still a bit more work there IMO. And I'll choose CPU Core over RAM any day of the week.

I'd set 4.5 and 2666 RAM if 3200 is not achievable with strap 100. A tight 2666 combined with a 4.5 Core is the way to go.

Unless you are shooting for memory specific benchmarks like Passmark's Memory Suite for the OCN Memory Madness!


----------



## leonman44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> lol. 125 cannot give you 4.3 without messing with bclk. And 3200 is damn near impossible at that strap as well. The only memory divider that works (good) with both 125 and 100 strap is 2666. You must be missing some facts there.
> 
> Why wouldn't 4.5 boot with 3200 memory when it can at 4.5 and 2800 RAM? And your 3200 works with 4.3?
> 
> Still a bit more work there IMO. And I'll choose CPU Core over RAM any day of the week.
> 
> I'd set 4.5 and 2666 RAM if 3200 is not achievable with strap 100. A tight 2666 combined with a 4.5 Core is the way to go.
> 
> Unless you are shooting for memory specific benchmarks like Passmark's Memory Suite for the OCN Memory Madness!


You are right about cpu i haven't done a lot of testing with 125 strap cause of the speed loss , but it is somewhere near there but i swear my kit does 3200mhz on 125 strap i will sent you some pics today i will test it again! For 100 strap you said 2666 with tighter timings is better than 2800 right?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leonman44*
> 
> You are right about cpu i haven't done a lot of testing with 125 strap cause of the speed loss , but it is somewhere near there but i swear my kit does 3200mhz on 125 strap i will sent you some pics today i will test it again! For 100 strap you said 2666 with tighter timings is better than 2800 right?


Better,not sure









Easier,very sure!

Almost all chips and kits I have had my hands ON do 2666! 10 kits, 9 5930Ks.


----------



## leonman44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Better,not sure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Easier,very sure!
> 
> Almost all chips and kits I have had my hands ON do 2666! 10 kits, 9 5930Ks.


Yes , it seems you have a lot experience with ram! So i will ask for your help if i can not take 4.5ghz on 125 strap to make 2666 more tighten!


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leonman44*
> 
> Yes , it seems you have a lot experience with ram! So i will ask for your help if i can not take 4.5ghz on 125 strap to make 2666 more tighten!


No, no, NO. I just made them all work. That is.









But yeah. Try to find a stable Core and Cache first. Shouldn't be too hard if you are willing enough to try things out.


----------



## leonman44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> No, no, NO. I just made them all work. That is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But yeah. Try to find a stable Core and Cache first. Shouldn't be too hard if you are willing enough to try things out.


I was working 2 days to find out everything for strap 100 and 3 night tests. Now i am working on 125 strap. My 2 X99-A/3.1 looked like the same but it is truly amazing how different they are , my first one died and this is the second one , the second seems a little i dont know it might be just worse. I tried ocing with ram like my first mobo but i cant boot with 3250mhz anymore it can only boot at 3000mhz(with only 1.3v and didn't try lower) , and this mobo gives me 2800 on strap 100 when the other stopped at 2666! (I can boot at 4.5ghz now but it will fail at tests quickly i might be able to catch it if i lower cache speed or go to 4.4ghz)


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leonman44*
> 
> I was working 2 days to find out everything for strap 100 and 3 night tests. Now i am working on 125 strap. My 2 X99-A/3.1 looked like the same but it is truly amazing how different they are , my first one died and this is the second one , the second seems a little i dont know it might be just worse. I tried ocing with ram like my first mobo but i cant boot with 3250mhz anymore it can only boot at 3000mhz(with only 1.3v and didn't try lower) , and *this mobo gives me 2800 on strap 100 when the other stopped at 2666*! (I can boot at 4.5ghz now but it will fail at tests quickly i might be able to catch it if i lower cache speed or go to 4.4ghz)


same bios and microcode version on the two?


----------



## leonman44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> same bios and microcode version on the two?


I didn't saw the microcode but yes i flashed the same bios. With the new mobo i was having a big problem with bluescreens when booting windows , did a search on google and saw some asus x99 suffer from it , it got fixed when i just disabled fastboot! I think that this mobos dont have the quality that i expected...


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leonman44*
> 
> I didn't saw the microcode but yes i flashed the same bios. With the new mobo i was having a big problem with bluescreens when booting windows , did a search on google and saw some asus x99 suffer from it , it got fixed when i just disabled fastboot! I think that this mobos dont have the quality that i expected...


It's usually an incorrectly configured bios, or commonly... old gen USB devices fouling windows at the bios handoff. Glad to figured it out.


----------



## leonman44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> It's usually an incorrectly configured bios, or commonly... old gen USB devices fouling windows at the bios handoff. Glad to figured it out.


Its ok for me to disable fastboot i dont care that much about it but i tried several bios flashes and the new one 2101 , no version fixed it. Its really so strange that cpus , gpus , motherboards and other components even if they the same , or they are made from the same machine they actually are unique like humans! Nothing will oc the same.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leonman44*
> 
> Its ok for me to disable fastboot i dont care that much about it but i tried several bios flashes and the new one 2101 , no version fixed it. Its really so strange that cpus , gpus , motherboards and other components even if they the same , or they are made from the same machine they actually are unique like humans! Nothing will oc the same.


it's perfectly fine to disable fastboot. Are you asking about MRC fastboot, or plain-jane fast boot on the boot menu? If the later, yes disabled is fine.


----------



## ht_addict

Nnnnnnnnnnnnn
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> lol. 125 cannot give you 4.3 without messing with bclk. And 3200 is damn near impossible at that strap as well. The only memory divider that works (good) with both 125 and 100 strap is 2666. You must be missing some facts there.
> 
> Why wouldn't 4.5 boot with 3200 memory when it can at 4.5 and 2800 RAM? And your 3200 works with 4.3?
> 
> Still a bit more work there IMO. And I'll choose CPU Core over RAM any day of the week.
> 
> I'd set 4.5 and 2666 RAM if 3200 is not achievable with strap 100. A tight 2666 combined with a 4.5 Core is the way to go.
> 
> Unless you are shooting for memory specific benchmarks like Passmark's Memory Suite for the OCN Memory Madness!


What setings do you run your ram at 2666mhz? I have my 8x8GB DDR4 3000mhz running at 2666mhz 13-15-15-31-1T.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ht_addict*
> 
> Nnnnnnnnnnnnn
> What setings do you run your ram at 2666mhz? I have my 8x8GB DDR4 3000mhz running at 2666mhz 13-15-15-31-1T.


11-12-13-28-1T with 8 clicks TFAW








But it's a 4*8GB kit of Hinix.


----------



## ht_addict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> 11-12-13-28-1T with 8 clicks TFAW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it's a 4*8GB kit of Hinix.


What voltage you at? Or other settings you use to stabilize


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ht_addict*
> 
> What voltage you at? Or other settings you use to stabilize


You might faint. So I won't mention my Voltages.







But yeah, here's my process on tightening. It may be different from the other guys' processes but it's just my way.


Spoiler: Only Click if you have the willingness



They vary from kit to kit. (Hynix should be treated differently from Samsungs and Elpida)

Voltage is up to your preference. How tight the kits go, are memory chip attribute.

I tend to look for the lowest TRP then move into TCL.

1. Lowest TRP: i.e 2666-11-12-*13*-28-1T needs to be found first (this is just my process).

Set a fix Voltage and try out things. Say for 2666 (You can try it on 3000 or 3200 too), I set 1.45 VDimm. Timings at 15-15-*15*-35-1T. Try to reboot WITHOUT Adding VCCSA.

If it boots and all sticks are detected, Lower the timings to 14-14-14-35-1T and reboot into the BIOS again. Repeat the process till you find the lowest Timings or it no longer boots.

This is where debug codes can be helpful:
If you fail to boot with a QQ-Code of bF or bd, SA may help to a point when tightening the Timings. I add 0.025 increments. (Note: we are not yet stabilizing; Just looking for the lowest TRP)

If adding SA Voltage no longer helps and prevents you from booting, you found the lowest TRP that is the previous timings where booting into the bios was successful. So go back to that timing set.

Now, focus on

2. TCL (2666 *11*-12-13-28-1T and TRCD (2666-11-*12*-13-28-1T):

Say the last successful timings were 14-14-14-35-1T, Try to lower TCL a step. So 13-14-14, and boot into the BIOS again. If it boots, Lower TRCD 1 step and reboot into the BIOS. Do that until you no longer boots. Then go back to the last successful one.

You will then end up with the lowest timings you can try to stabilize. Which timings will be stable is a question of CPU IMC, Memory IC QUALITY and your WILLINGNESS to try, repeatedly going into the stress programs.

Linux-based *stressapptest* is the best and fastest way of validating your RAM Stability. Also, be careful with your Windows OS as RAM Timings is a sure fire way of borking your Windows OS.


----------



## dagget3450

Any thoughts on getting Asus x99 ws-e board? For quad gpu wondering if it would benefit any over my x99 ud3p


----------



## MR-e

Guys, do you know if my Win 10 OS will be borked by binning multiple CPU's? Just got a handful of 5820k's that I want to run through the gauntlet


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> Guys, do you know if my Win 10 OS will be borked by binning multiple CPU's? Just got a handful of 5820k's that I want to run through the gauntlet


Not as a direct result, but the potential is there if the overclock is unstable


----------



## leonman44

Guys is it normal to hit 86c on core with 360lt custom cooler by stressing with aida64 or real bench ?


----------



## mus1mus

At what Voltage? And ambient?


----------



## MR-e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Not as a direct result, but the potential is there if the overclock is unstable


Thanks! I got 3x J603 batches to test. I'll probably do a re-install of Winders at the end, but wanted to make sure I can swap CPU's on the fly without the OS deactivating


----------



## leonman44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> At what Voltage? And ambient?


Voltage 1.3v , ambient temp today is 23c stressed again with aida64 and hit 87 on the 3rd core.


----------



## GRABibus

.


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leonman44*
> 
> Voltage 1.3v , ambient temp today is 23c stressed again with aida64 and hit 87 on the 3rd core.


Which options did you stick in Aida stress test ? Only FPU ? All ?


----------



## leonman44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> Which options did you stick in Aida stress test ? Only FPU ? All ?


All except local driver and gpu.


----------



## GRABibus

Some people who have the same kind of loop and same CPU should advise you to have the same basis for comparison.
It is not comparable with me.
I have 5930K at 1,23V and a NH-D15 cooler.
Max core temp measured by Core Temp is 78°c at 22°C ambient. But this is a max. Otherwise, 95% of the duration of Aida test FPU+CPU+Cache+Memory+GPU I am in the range of 60's.
But, your temp seems hot for me...


----------



## Mattuz

Today is a hot day with an average temperature of 20°C in my room, the cpu under OCCT Linpack doesn't go above 70°C with 1.2V should I try 1.3V and see temps?


----------



## leonman44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> Some people who have the same kind of loop and same CPU should advise you to have the same basis for comparison.
> It is not comparable with me.
> I have 5930K at 1,23V and a NH-D15 cooler.
> Max core temp measured by Core Temp is 78°c at 22°C ambient. But this is a max. Otherwise, 95% of the duration of Aida test FPU+CPU+Cache+Memory+GPU I am in the range of 60's.
> But, that seems hot for me...


Noctuas brick aircoolers can outrun the allinone watercoolers. I might be ok , but 87c is the max temp for me too.


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leonman44*
> 
> Noctuas brick aircoolers can outrun the allinone watercoolers. I might be ok , but 87c is the max temp for me too.


I have tested with my NH-D15 during 3 minutes only Aida64 FPU+CPU+Cache+Memory at 1,3V and 4,6GHz.
HT enabled.
22°c ambient.

I reach 85°C on the hottest core.
So I assume I would reach 87°C (Maybe more) also after several hours of tests.
These are pics and not sustainable temperature. I assume these pics are due to FPU part of the test.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leonman44*
> 
> Noctuas brick aircoolers can outrun the allinone watercoolers. I might be ok , but 87c is the max temp for me too.


what the delta T between th ehottest core and the nextg hottest?

(just post some pics)


----------



## fishingfanatic

Just a thought, c if you can get some higher cfm fans which would help with the thermals.

Not sure if you're using 1 or 2 fans, if 1 a second 1 if it can be mounted would help a fair bit. Seems to me they can use 2, just don't recall atm.

Find out the cfms. My old H80i I replaced the 2 40 cfm fans with a pr of 75s and I could run my 3960 @ 4.6 24/7 with thermals being about 10 C

lower under load.

Just google the fan's model number to get the specs if ur not sure.

Hope that helps a bit.









FF


----------



## igloo

Just got my 5820k parts collected. Before I start the fun, I have a simple question. How do you apply the thermal grease? I used rice method before with Haswell. But this die is so big I am worried a rice maybe not enough. Please share your thoughts.


----------



## jdorje

http://www.amazon.com/G-SKILL-TridentZ-PC4-26600-Platform-F4-3333C16Q-64GTZ/dp/B01DMZWPQ6

Legit?


----------



## leonman44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *igloo*
> 
> Just got my 5820k parts collected. Before I start the fun, I have a simple question. How do you apply the thermal grease? I used rice method before with Haswell. But this die is so big I am worried a rice maybe not enough. Please share your thoughts.


My X99 waterblock from ek said to apply the amount of 3rices , i had applied only 2rices at first and cpu wasn't covered completely.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> what the delta T between th ehottest core and the nextg hottest?
> 
> (just post some pics)


Here it is just a 10 minutes test , temps are changing all the time from about 65c to max 87c really fast.


i just captured this pic when temps was showing good but in a less of a half second temps went higher.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leonman44*
> 
> My X99 waterblock from ek said to apply the amount of 3rices , i had applied only 2rices at first and cpu wasn't covered completely.
> Here it is just a 10 minutes test , temps are changing all the time from about 65c to max 87c really fast.
> 
> 
> i just captured this pic when temps was showing good but in a less of a half second temps went higher.


That temperature cycling is expected and represents the manner in which AID64 applies FPU during the test. Don;t worry about that... do work towards lower the overall range and trend - it looks like is still climbing at 10 min (trend of the graph). What cooler is that phoyba ??


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> That temperature cycling is expected and represents the manner in which AID64 applies FPU during the test. Don;t worry about that... do work towards lower the overall range and trend - it looks like is still climbing at 10 min (trend of the graph). What cooler is that phoyba ??


This :
http://www.nikktech.com/main/articles/pc-hardware/cpu-cooling/watercooling-kits/4331-phobya-360lt-pure-performance-watercooling-kit-review

Yes, those pics are due to FPU test in Aida.
I have the same one's, but each minutes or 2 minutes for me.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> This :
> http://www.nikktech.com/main/articles/pc-hardware/cpu-cooling/watercooling-kits/4331-phobya-360lt-pure-performance-watercooling-kit-review
> 
> Yes, those pics are due to FPU test in Aida.
> I have the same one's, but each minutes or 2 minutes for me.


That's a nice custom water kit... It seems to me that the waterblock should perform better - maybe a remount is needed?


----------



## ThisMaySting

Overhauled my overclock setup, lowered the clock from 4.8GHz to 4.6Ghz, mainly for the fact that, though temps never really went above 60C in Realbench (I am in decently cool ambient...), I really just didn't like pushing 1.35+ volts through my CPU, didn't sit right with me. On top of that, there were other settings in BIOS, such as System Agent and some other memory voltages I upped previously which I thought, later on, to be unnecessary. Turns out I was correct.

I was able to tighten RAM timings, still not done but I like to run Memtest before I run Realbench when I make adjustments to timings, so that takes a while...

I am pretty happy with this set up, VCore is back down to 1.3V, which I feel a little better about, and of course, as with everything, the proof is in the pudding...I am disappointed with the decrease in Cinebench results, lol, but of course I expected that. I still have the 4.8GHz profile stored in a BIOS profile if I ever feel the itch to start playing with it again, but for some reason this just feels "safer" to me....

As always, I could not have done any of this without careful research into the what seems like infinite information you guys and gals put into these forums! There was a LOT of trial and error, I mean a LOT of trial and error, lmao, but that's where the fun is, if it weren't a challenge then it wouldn't be worth my time, and this was chock full of challenge!

Thanks everyone as always for, once again, the endless amounts of information and knowledge you provide here. The saying goes: "You learn something new every day..." Here, I learn a LOT of new things every day!

Cheers!


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## inedenimadam

I have been running 1.35ish since launch...still waiting on degradation. None to speak of yet. After BW-E drops, I may push for the next multiplier and north of 1.4...for science!

and so I have a valid reason to spend the money on BW-E after I kill this potato

Question: Can different power supplies really have an impact on final overclocks? I started sleeving my fancy 1000W NZXT Hale v2, and shoved the trusty 1000W G2. I figured I would recheck the overclock on the new PSU, and went from 3200 17-18-18-45-1 down to 16-16-16-39-1 and TFAW 29, haven't blue screened, fail testing, nor needed any voltage yet.


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I have been running 1.35ish since launch...still waiting on degradation. None to speak of yet. After BW-E drops, I may push for the next multiplier and north of 1.4...for science!
> 
> and so I have a valid reason to spend the money on BW-E after I kill this potato
> 
> Question: Can different power supplies really have an impact on final overclocks? I started sleeving my fancy 1000W NZXT Hale v2, and shoved the trusty 1000W G2. I figured I would recheck the overclock on the new PSU, and went from 3200 17-18-18-45-1 down to 16-16-16-39-1 and TFAW 29, haven't blue screened, fail testing, nor needed any voltage yet.


Less ripple and noise can only help.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I have been running 1.35ish since launch...still waiting on degradation. None to speak of yet. After BW-E drops, I may push for the next multiplier and north of 1.4...for science!
> 
> and so I have a valid reason to spend the money on BW-E after I kill this potato
> 
> Question: Can different power supplies really have an impact on final overclocks? I started sleeving my fancy 1000W NZXT Hale v2, and shoved the trusty 1000W G2. I figured I would recheck the overclock on the new PSU, and went from 3200 17-18-18-45-1 down to 16-16-16-39-1 and TFAW 29, haven't blue screened, fail testing, nor needed any voltage yet.


what cache multi for 1.35V. Burn will depend on the frequency too.









What - you put the G2 in and it's behaving better? As Mike said, r&N have an effect. What is the amp difference on the CPU power rail? (on the label probably)


----------



## leonman44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> That temperature cycling is expected and represents the manner in which AID64 applies FPU during the test. Don;t worry about that... do work towards lower the overall range and trend - it looks like is still climbing at 10 min (trend of the graph). What cooler is that phoyba ??


I had post some pics of my rig few days ago , it is a custom loop with a triple rad (360lt) phobya was the hole kit(it has a good price and quality was better than expected) but i didn't use the cpu waterblock that didn't look as nice as the other parts , i bought an eks full nickel for x99 only.But if 360lt is not enough only for the cpu then what it is? I also tried remount and thermal paste reapply.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I have been running 1.35ish since launch...still waiting on degradation. None to speak of yet. After BW-E drops, I may push for the next multiplier and north of 1.4...for science!
> 
> and so I have a valid reason to spend the money on BW-E after I kill this potato
> 
> Question: Can different power supplies really have an impact on final overclocks? I started sleeving my fancy 1000W NZXT Hale v2, and shoved the trusty 1000W G2. I figured I would recheck the overclock on the new PSU, and went from 3200 17-18-18-45-1 down to 16-16-16-39-1 and TFAW 29, haven't blue screened, fail testing, nor needed any voltage yet.
> 
> 
> 
> what cache multi for 1.35V. Burn will depend on the frequency too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What - you put the G2 in and it's behaving better? As Mike said, r&N have an effect. What is the amp difference on the CPU power rail? (on the label probably)
Click to expand...

Yes, put the thing in and it runs tighter timings

Core 4.5 @ 1.344 (rarely seen @ 1.36)
Cache 4.0 @ 1.191 (recently down from 4.2 @1.34)
Mem 3200 16-16-16-39-1 @ 1.36
VCCIN 1.936 under (1.95 w/droop)
VCCSA 1.056

NZXT Hale90 V2 has 83A on 12V rail
EVGA G2 has 83.3A on 12V rail

Both single 12V rail, both 1000W, both reviewed well by TPU.

EVGA G2 Charts @ TPU
NZXT Hale90v2 Charts @ TPU

Edit to add: I have not tried adjusting core/cache, I have those at numbers I figured were good. The RAM has passed HCI to a little under 400% at the new timings, in a few days after the dust has settled on the RAM overclock, I will bring the cache back to 42.

Psshhh...this is nuts.
I am having a hard time believing my own eyes...I am testing 46x at LOWER volts than 45x was good at with the ZNXT. Maybe I dont have such a potato of a chip, maybe just a lemon of a PSU. I was going to hand sleeve the NZXT, but it looks like I might be better off sleeving for the EVGA.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *igloo*
> 
> Just got my 5820k parts collected. Before I start the fun, I have a simple question. How do you apply the thermal grease? I used rice method before with Haswell. But this die is so big I am worried a rice maybe not enough. Please share your thoughts.


My favorite is small X or + in the middle. It spread better when you install the cooler.


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *igloo*
> 
> Just got my 5820k parts collected. Before I start the fun, I have a simple question. How do you apply the thermal grease? I used rice method before with Haswell. But this die is so big I am worried a rice maybe not enough. Please share your thoughts.


From my side, I have applied the "Credit card" method by spreading an homogeneous thin layer of Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut on all the CPU.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leonman44*
> 
> I had post some pics of my rig few days ago , it is a custom loop with a triple rad (360lt) phobya was the hole kit(it has a good price and quality was better than expected) but i didn't use the cpu waterblock that didn't look as nice as the other parts , i bought an eks full nickel for x99 only.But if 360lt is not enough only for the cpu then what it is? I also tried remount and thermal paste reapply.


I'd remount the cpu block. Rad space sheds heat from the loop, the block transfers heat from the IHS to the loop and your initial temps are a bit high for thast clock/voltage. Use a quality TIM.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Yes, put the thing in and it runs tighter timings
> 
> Core 4.5 @ 1.344 (rarely seen @ 1.36)
> Cache 4.0 @ 1.191 (recently down from 4.2 @1.34)
> Mem 3200 16-16-16-39-1 @ 1.36
> VCCIN 1.936 under (1.95 w/droop)
> VCCSA 1.056
> 
> NZXT Hale90 V2 has 83A on 12V rail
> EVGA G2 has 83.3A on 12V rail
> 
> Both single 12V rail, both 1000W, both reviewed well by TPU.
> 
> EVGA G2 Charts @ TPU
> NZXT Hale90v2 Charts @ TPU
> 
> Edit to add: I have not tried adjusting core/cache, I have those at numbers I figured were good. The RAM has passed HCI to a little under 400% at the new timings, in a few days after the dust has settled on the RAM overclock, I will bring the cache back to 42.
> 
> Psshhh...this is nuts.
> I am having a hard time believing my own eyes...I am testing 46x at LOWER volts than 45x was good at with the ZNXT. Maybe I dont have such a potato of a chip, maybe just a lemon of a PSU. I was going to hand sleeve the NZXT, but it looks like I might be better off sleeving for the EVGA.


If this is real.. it's nothing I would have expected.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> If this is real.. it's nothing I would have expected.


Hello

If this is real the PSU in question is complete junk.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> If this is real.. it's nothing I would have expected.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> If this is real the PSU in question is complete junk.


x264 was still rock and rolling this morning when I woke up. I ended up sticking with 4.5 instead of going higher, but it is now ~ 8 hours stable at 1.296, down from 1.344. RAM is stable at substantially tighter timings. Switching over to x265 for some hours while I run some errands just to double verify.

I actually paid more money for the NZXT than I did the EVGA.


----------



## Gdourado

Is the Asus X99-A a good overclocker? Or is it better to get an Overclocking board like the MSI Mpower or the Asrock OC Formula for a 5820k?
I am not looking at breaking records. Just 24/7 stable OC for Gaming.

Cheers!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> If this is real the PSU in question is complete junk.


agreed!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gdourado*
> 
> Is the Asus X99-A a good overclocker? Or is it better to get an Overclocking board like the MSI Mpower or the Asrock OC Formula for a 5820k?
> I am not looking at breaking records. Just 24/7 stable OC for Gaming.
> 
> Cheers!


the 99-A is very good.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> agreed!
> the 99-A is very good.


Have a 99-A 3.1 here and it's a great little system.


----------



## ThisMaySting

I'd like to know, for science, what you guys with a 5820K are doing to run your memory at 2800+. What is your BCLK at? From what I understand, and I could be wrong, anywhere from 100-125 BCLK is good for up to roughly 2666MHz, which is where I am at now (100 base clock, 2666MHz RAM). My GSkill boasts that it is capable of 3000MHz, I just have a feeling that if I attempt this and succeed, my actual CPU overclock will have to be tamed down quite a bit. I would rather have a higher CPU clock than memory, but if you're saying you're running 4.5GHz CPU with 3200MHz RAM frequency, AND you're able to tighten timings on top of that, you have piqued my curiosity for sure...


----------



## leonman44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I'd remount the cpu block. Rad space sheds heat from the loop, the block transfers heat from the IHS to the loop and your initial temps are a bit high for thast clock/voltage. Use a quality TIM.


i have reapplied my thermal paste (used the ek's thermal paste but i have also phobyas) as i said , cpu reseat and remount of the cpu block of course! could ek's thermal paste be just bad? I will upgrade my back fan because it is my only exhaust fan and it wont go more than 1040rpm... i have 3x1500rpm fans on that rad 1x120mm on the bottom running low and both front fans running low, but all my intake fans are highly filter and airflow is reduced so i guess an noctua 140mm 3000rpm indastrial fan replacement on the back should be more than enough!

Fans have a small gap between the radiator cause the case frame:


Pump was difficult to fit and it didn't stick right but i dont get any vibration noise, i also connected the pump to the case panel so i can adjust the speed with the two front fans and the bottom one , by maxing the speed i get only slightly better temps like 1-2c and a lot of buzz noise.

Tim was spread on the hole cpu this time , i will try the phobya paste.

But too much tim grouped on the top of the cpu but this also happened and the first time i applied the paste.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThisMaySting*
> 
> I'd like to know, for science, what you guys with a 5820K are doing to run your memory at 2800+. What is your BCLK at? From what I understand, and I could be wrong, anywhere from 100-125 BCLK is good for up to roughly 2666MHz, which is where I am at now (100 base clock, 2666MHz RAM). My GSkill boasts that it is capable of 3000MHz, I just have a feeling that if I attempt this and succeed, my actual CPU overclock will have to be tamed down quite a bit. I would rather have a higher CPU clock than memory, but if you're saying you're running 4.5GHz CPU with 3200MHz RAM frequency, AND you're able to tighten timings on top of that, you have piqued my curiosity for sure...


125 strap for 3000mhz is the safest bet for majority of CPUs. I think you are misunderstanding the need for the 1.25 divider with certain frequencies in order to find memory stability.

If the memory is capable, 3200 is the strongest ratio whilst sticking to 100 strap. Assuming one is not pushing things too far, maintaining your current core and uncore clocks should not be difficult depending on the stability margin


----------



## ThisMaySting

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> 125 strap for 3000mhz is the safest bet for majority of CPUs. *I think you are misunderstanding the need for the 1.25 divider with certain frequencies in order to find memory stability.*
> 
> If the memory is capable, 3200 is the strongest ratio whilst sticking to 100 strap. Assuming one is not pushing things too far, maintaining your current core and uncore clocks should not be difficult depending on the stability margin


That is indeed what I was doing. Thanks for clearing that up!


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThisMaySting*
> 
> That is indeed what I was doing. Thanks for clearing that up!


You're welcome


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leonman44*
> 
> i have reapplied my thermal paste (used the ek's thermal paste but i have also phobyas) as i said , cpu reseat and remount of the cpu block of course! could ek's thermal paste be just bad? I will upgrade my back fan because it is my only exhaust fan and it wont go more than 1040rpm... i have 3x1500rpm fans on that rad 1x120mm on the bottom running low and both front fans running low, but all my intake fans are highly filter and airflow is reduced so i guess an noctua 140mm 3000rpm indastrial fan replacement on the back should be more than enough!
> 
> Tim was spread on the hole cpu this time , i will try the phobya paste.
> 
> But too much tim grouped on the to of the cpu and this happened also when the first time i applied less compound.


That right there is the problem. I'd use that much TIM for about 4 block mounts. Just put a small pea/large rice grain amount on the center of the CPU IHS and let the cpu block spread it as you tighten down the block in a radial or cross-wise manner.
Really - use MUCH less TIM.


----------



## leonman44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> That right there is the problem. I'd use that much TIM for about 4 block mounts. Just put a small pea/large rice grain amount on the center of the CPU IHS and let the cpu block spread it as you tighten down the block in a radial or cross-wise manner.
> Really - use MUCH less TIM.


DAAAAMN!!! i just used the phobyas tim and applyied the 2/3 of the previous one , did a 10minutes test again and temps was 1-3c worse than the previous!


Is really there the problem?


----------



## Silent Scone

Yes, too much is adverse. On these you want to do a line roughly 2.5cm long.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Yes, too much is adverse. On these you want to do a line roughly 2.5cm long.


but not with a garden hose.


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leonman44*
> 
> DAAAAMN!!! i just used the phobyas tim and applyied the 2/3 of the previous one , did a 10minutes test again and temps was 1-3c worse than the previous!
> 
> 
> Is really there the problem?


What are your idle temps at 22°C ?
idle, means, all on AUTO in BIOS, C-state + EIST enabled.
You should then idle at vcore around 0.8V.

An usual water cooling should idle +6°C above ambient.
It means, you should have 28°c on your cores at 22°C at these idle conditions.

Did you check some benchmarks on your cooling ?
Maybe those temps are normal. Don't forget you have 1.31V and FPU is checked in Aida.

Your paste seems too liquid or is it a feeling I have when i look at the picture ?


----------



## leonman44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> What are your idle temps at 22°C ?
> idle, means, all on AUTO in BIOS, C-state + EIST enabled.
> You should then idle at vcore around 0.8V.
> 
> An usual water cooling should idle +6°C above ambient.
> It means, you should have 28°c on your cores at 22°C at these idle conditions.
> 
> Did you check some benchmarks on your cooling ?
> Maybe those temps are normal. Don't forget you have 1.31V and FPU is checked in Aida.
> 
> Your paste seems too liquid or is it a feeling I have when i look at the picture ?


I don't like power saving , so Cstate is off , voltage is manual and of course speedtest technology is off. My voltage in bios set is 1.3V i might get a bad reading in software. Tried the adaptive mode and i didn't reduce voltage when i was idled, it seems that i have to enable one more setting. Yes thats ek's paste seems more liquid but phobya isn't like that. I will remount my cpu block again to see how paste was spread this time.
This is my idle temps after some hours , using my pc slightly:


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leonman44*
> 
> I don't like power saving , so Cstate is off , voltage is manual and of course speedtest technology is off. My voltage in bios set is 1.3V i might get a bad reading in software. Tried the adaptive mode and i didn't reduce voltage when i was idled, it seems that i have to enable one more setting. Yes thats ek's paste seems more liquid but phobya isn't like that. I will remount my cpu block again to see how paste was spread this time.
> This is my idle temps after some hours , using my pc slightly:


For idle temps checking, I was ginving you how to proceed. It was not for your permanent setting in BIOS








see in "Calibration" chapter here :

https://www.techpowerup.com/realtemp/docs.php

Or better (More oriented for Haswell chips), here :

http://www.tomshardware.co.uk/forum/id-1800828/intel-temperature-guide.html (go to section 14).


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Have a 99-A 3.1 here and it's a great little system.


very nice! You know.. you'd think we'd be pressuring vireo card makers to put the PCIE connectors towards the back of the PCB so we wouldn't be looping cables around to the front of the case opening/window.


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leonman44*
> 
> I don't like power saving , so Cstate is off , voltage is manual and of course speedtest technology is off. My voltage in bios set is 1.3V i might get a bad reading in software. Tried the adaptive mode and i didn't reduce voltage when i was idled, it seems that i have to enable one more setting. Yes thats ek's paste seems more liquid but phobya isn't like that. I will remount my cpu block again to see how paste was spread this time.
> This is my idle temps after some hours , using my pc slightly:


I found this :
https://www.pugetsystems.com/labs/articles/Thermal-Paste-Application-Techniques-170/

No big differences between all methods....if you apply small amount of paste.

From myside, i did apply my Kryonaut as shown here :
http://www.thermal-grizzly.com/en/products/16-kryonaut-en


----------



## MR-e

So yesterday I binned 3x 5820Ks, Batch J603... best one did Realbench at 4.5GHz with 1.3Vcore


----------



## inedenimadam

Yep, it is real. You can look back through this thread at all of my posts complaining about having a turd for a chip. My NZXT power supply has been holding my overclocking back for sure. 8 hours x264, 4 hours x265 stable at .048 lower than before, with tighter timings on the RAM. I could probably stabilize a higher CPU overclock, but I think I will just stick with 45 @ 1.296. Highest recorded temp was 62C, with a max H20 temp of 27C.

Paid like $180 for that damned thing too.


----------



## leonman44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> I found this :
> https://www.pugetsystems.com/labs/articles/Thermal-Paste-Application-Techniques-170/
> 
> No big differences between all methods....if you apply small amount of paste.
> 
> From myside, i did apply my Kryonaut as shown here :
> http://www.thermal-grizzly.com/en/products/16-kryonaut-en


Ok, i will just reapply a small amount from ek's thermal paste and i will report back again , i saw the graphs only 2c difference between all the methods. Remember my seidon ver2 when hitting 80c air from radiator was coming hot as hell , now air comes just a little warm , does this towards the problem at the waterblock?
This time i had applied less tim and got worse temps!


My head is going to explode!

apllied again ek's paste :

did a quick 10minutes comparison low speed pump vs high.

Low speed pump


High speed pump


So do i have to disconnect it from panel and connect it to motherboard?


----------



## Gdourado

Is it worth to spend more for the X99-S instead of the X99-A for the better VRM?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gdourado*
> 
> Is it worth to spend more for the X99-S instead of the X99-A for the better VRM?


I'm not sure it has a better vrm? The x99-deluxe and x99-ws definitely do.

I think the x99-PRO replaced the x99-S board in the lineup, this thread shows the -pro board having the same vrm as tha -a board.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1518458/x99-vrm-discussion-thread


----------



## inedenimadam

Its a slightly larger heatsink, that is the difference. Not really a concern IMO unless you are using some fairly irresponsible power management settings, i.e. full phases all the time and balancing the load based on current instead of thermals.


----------



## MR-e

I believe the X99-S is a stripped down version of the deluxe without the wifi etc. It has the same VRMs as the Deluxe, which are better than the X99-A.


----------



## Gdourado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Gdourado*
> 
> Is it worth to spend more for the X99-S instead of the X99-A for the better VRM?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure it has a better vrm? The x99-deluxe and x99-ws definitely do.
> 
> I think the x99-PRO replaced the x99-S board in the lineup, this thread shows the -pro board having the same vrm as tha -a board.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1518458/x99-vrm-discussion-thread
Click to expand...

X99-A has same VRM as X99 Pro.
X99-S has same VRM as X99 deluxe.

Is there a big difference in real life beyond the spec sheets?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leonman44*
> 
> Ok, i will just reapply a small amount from ek's thermal paste and i will report back again , i saw the graphs only 2c difference between all the methods. Remember my seidon ver2 when hitting 80c air from radiator was coming hot as hell , now air comes just a little warm , does this towards the problem at the waterblock?
> This time i had applied less tim and got worse temps!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My head is going to explode!
> 
> apllied again ek's paste :
> 
> did a quick 10minutes comparison low speed pump vs high.
> 
> Low speed pump
> 
> 
> High speed pump
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So do i have to disconnect it from panel and connect it to motherboard?


close, just a tad bit more or use the thin line method scone mentioned. I can see from the spread that the bead spread in one direction mainly.. be sure to tighten the block down in a cross-wise or radial pattern. Place the block on the cpu and gently rock it in a circular motion before tightening the first screw. TIM application should not be an art form... or make Rorschach patterns.


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> So yesterday I binned 3x 5820Ks, Batch J603... best one did Realbench at 4.5GHz with 1.3Vcore


Serial numbers ? Best 5820K I got was a 4.6G at 1.255V


----------



## Qwinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leonman44*
> 
> I don't like power saving , so Cstate is off , voltage is manual and of course speedtest technology is off. My voltage in bios set is 1.3V i might get a bad reading in software. Tried the adaptive mode and i didn't reduce voltage when i was idled, it seems that i have to enable one more setting.


One frequent reason for not downvolting on adaptive is the default settings of the Windows High Performance power plan. Go to the power plan and edit advanced settings. You'll find a setting called "minimum processor state" or something like that which defaults to 100%. Set it to 5%, and you'll be able to downvolt.


----------



## jprovido

I think there's something wrong here. Is this normal? 3200mhz running at quad channel


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jprovido*
> 
> I think there's something wrong here. Is this normal? 3200mhz running at quad channel


Doesn't seem far off what I'd expect for loose timings and a 3GHz uncore clock.

Running anything else in the background during the benchmark?


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> Doesn't seem far off what I'd expect for loose timings and a 3GHz uncore clock.
> 
> Running anything else in the background during the benchmark?


Just for reference:


----------



## jprovido

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> Doesn't seem far off what I'd expect for loose timings and a 3GHz uncore clock.
> 
> Running anything else in the background during the benchmark?


Nothing on the background just the benchmark. My read and writes speed seem low though ive been comparing to other peoples benchmarks with similar specs. Could there be something causing this issue like the overclock? Im at 4.6ghz 1.285v. Ran the aida64 stresstest for 13 hours that's pretty much it for stability tests. Seems stable with all the ganes ive tried


----------



## jprovido

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> Just for reference:


Shouldnt i score higher than this? I think the higher clockspeed should compensate for the slightly tighter timings?


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> Just for reference:


What uncore clock is this? Looks like 3.5GHz or so from the L3 bandwidths.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jprovido*
> 
> Shouldnt i score higher than this? I think the higher clockspeed should compensate for the slightly tighter timings?


We can only see your primary timings. Uncore clock and secondary/tertiary timings can have a pretty large impact.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> What uncore clock is this? Looks like 3.5GHz or so from the L3 bandwidths.


3.3Ghz on the uncore, 4.3Ghz on the core


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jprovido*
> 
> 
> 
> I think there's something wrong here. Is this normal? 3200mhz running at quad channel


That looks slow to me too, here's what i got with 2400Mhz ram (cache runs at 3.7Ghz)


----------



## leonman44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qwinn*
> 
> One frequent reason for not downvolting on adaptive is the default settings of the Windows High Performance power plan. Go to the power plan and edit advanced settings. You'll find a setting called "minimum processor state" or something like that which defaults to 100%. Set it to 5%, and you'll be able to downvolt.


I don't want to downclock in any way , just downvolt if it is possible, just only that!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> close, just a tad bit more or use the thin line method scone mentioned. I can see from the spread that the bead spread in one direction mainly.. be sure to tighten the block down in a cross-wise or radial pattern. Place the block on the cpu and gently rock it in a circular motion before tightening the first screw. TIM application should not be an art form... or make Rorschach patterns.


I applied agaib ek's paste increasing just a bit.

My temps was that one post on the low pump vs high pump pics. I might just plug the pump to the motherboard and make it work 100% all the time.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leonman44*
> 
> I don't want to downclock in any way , just downvolt if it is possible, just only that!
> I applied agaib ek's paste increasing just a bit.
> 
> My temps was that one post on the low pump vs high pump pics. I might just plug the pump to the motherboard and make it work 100% all the time.


that's about the right amount. frankly, depending on the quality of the mount (surface contact pressure) peanut butter can do as well as Grizzly Kryonaut, so be sure the mount screws are dead even. There's nothing wrong with counting turns.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leonman44*
> 
> I don't want to downclock in any way , just downvolt if it is possible, just only that!


Hello

If you think about this for a bit I'm sure you will see the improbability of achieving this. Although there is one yo-yo here that will tell you otherwise by talking in circles.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> That looks slow to me too, here's what i got with 2400Mhz ram (cache runs at 3.7Ghz)


Best not to trip up over cardboard benchmark results. The memory is not grossly under performing


----------



## MR-e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> Serial numbers ? Best 5820K I got was a 4.6G at 1.255V


I can check for you later tonight when I'm home, I don't have the 2 duds anymore. Even now I'm iffy on keeping the 4.5 @ 1.3V. May turn that one in too and take a SL chip.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jprovido*
> 
> 
> 
> I think there's something wrong here. Is this normal? 3200mhz running at quad channel


Yeah, that does seem low. Like Blameless said, cache and secondary and tertiary timings can make a large difference, and we have not heard what you have your cache set to. Here is mine, Core at 45, cache at 40, the only other timings I have changed were TFAW to 29, and my CR to 1. Its not all tweaked out like some of these guys around here can manage, but I am pretty happy with it.


Sounds like you got a good chip 4.6 under 1.3 is pretty sweet. I would double check it with real bench or x264 or something. I know you said it appears game stable, but Aida really doesn't do a very good job with core stability. It is however very useful for cache stability. Command rate to 1 would be the first thing I would do, it makes a good difference, and it is pretty easy to get with ~.025 voltage


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> If you think about this for a bit I'm sure you will see the improbability of achieving this. Although there is one yo-yo here that will tell you otherwise by *talking in circles*.


in order to obfuscate shallow understanding?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> If you think about this for a bit I'm sure you will see the improbability of achieving this. Although there is one yo-yo here that will tell you otherwise by *talking in circles*.
> 
> 
> 
> in order to obfuscate shallow understanding?
Click to expand...

What/who are you guys referring to? I hope I have occasion to give audience to this spherical rhetoric.

I always like a good train wreck.


----------



## Emmett

Hi everyone.

So i was curious about going 64 gigs and purchased the tridentZ F4-3200C14Q-64GTZ.

Thanks to those that answered my inquiry before about these.

So, I have a spent a decent amount of time on these, and 2666 is the most stable speed I
can get from these.

I thought 3200 would be a no go anyway, but want to make sure i tried everything.

There is one XMP entry for 3200 and it was very unstable, 3000 proved not much better.

I have mem voltage at 1.35 . can anyone tell me what voltages if any I should be adjusting to
try to get these higher?

cache is 1.100 under load. input 1.92. I have not touched VCCIO or VCCSA. cache speed 3800

running a 5960X on an asus X99 deluxe, latest bios.

thanks.

Emmett


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> What/who are you guys referring to? I hope I have occasion to give audience to this spherical rhetoric.
> 
> I always like a good train wreck.


lol - nah bud... no worries, heck - I can't even draw a circle and make both ends meet.


----------



## jprovido

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Yeah, that does seem low. Like Blameless said, cache and secondary and tertiary timings can make a large difference, and we have not heard what you have your cache set to. Here is mine, Core at 45, cache at 40, the only other timings I have changed were TFAW to 29, and my CR to 1. Its not all tweaked out like some of these guys around here can manage, but I am pretty happy with it.
> 
> 
> Sounds like you got a good chip 4.6 under 1.3 is pretty sweet. I would double check it with real bench or x264 or something. I know you said it appears game stable, but Aida really doesn't do a very good job with core stability. It is however very useful for cache stability. Command rate to 1 would be the first thing I would do, it makes a good difference, and it is pretty easy to get with ~.025 voltage


All I did was enabled the XMP profile. I will try what you suggested. this is the kit that I have btw http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231903

I got pretty lucky with the silicon lottery. I actually have it stable now at 4.7ghz 1.35v temps are still fine with h110i GTX. ran Aida64 again overnight again it's stable. I clocked down to 4.6ghz though. I'm comfortable with 1.285v. I've ran other stress tests as well 4.6ghz OC seems rock stable. Haven't fully tested the 4.7ghz oc yet.


----------



## Blameless

XMP timings are usually very loose.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jprovido*
> 
> All I did was enabled the XMP profile. I will try what you suggested. this is the kit that I have btw http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231903


That is a good start. Have you touched the cache at all?


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Can anyone explain why my L2 Cache Latency went up after setting my command rate to 1 and uncore to 3.4Ghz from 3.3Ghz?

CR2, Uncore 3.3Ghz


CR1, Uncore 3.4Ghz


----------



## jdallara

Is it repeatable? It's only .9ns and the other readings show improvement. I'd say margin of error in the measurement.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdallara*
> 
> Is it repeatable? It's only .9ns and the other readings show improvement. I'd say margin of error in the measurement.


Yeah it's repeatable, even after a cold start and reboot.
Though it did happen again when setting it back to default, so it's probably margin of error.


----------



## CoreyL4

So right now I have one rig with a 4790k.

I am making a spare mATX build and want to go the x99/5820k route.

How long in terms of years would the 5820k be good for?


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CoreyL4*
> 
> So right now I have one rig with a 4790k.
> 
> I am making a spare mATX build and want to go the x99/5820k route.
> 
> How long in terms of years would the 5820k be good for?


I kept my 875k for 5 years, i figure the haswell-e is good for about the same, time will tell.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leonman44*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> What are your idle temps at 22°C ?
> idle, means, all on AUTO in BIOS, C-state + EIST enabled.
> You should then idle at vcore around 0.8V.
> 
> An usual water cooling should idle +6°C above ambient.
> It means, you should have 28°c on your cores at 22°C at these idle conditions.
> 
> Did you check some benchmarks on your cooling ?
> Maybe those temps are normal. Don't forget you have 1.31V and FPU is checked in Aida.
> 
> Your paste seems too liquid or is it a feeling I have when i look at the picture ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't like power saving , so Cstate is off , voltage is manual and of course *speedtest technology is off*. My voltage in bios set is 1.3V i might get a bad reading in software. Tried the adaptive mode and i didn't *reduce voltage* when i was idled, it seems that i have to enable one more setting. Yes thats ek's paste seems more liquid but phobya isn't like that. I will remount my cpu block again to see how paste was spread this time.
> This is my idle temps after some hours , using my pc slightly:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
Click to expand...

For what are you going to use your computer for? 24/7?

One of your BIOS settings will not allow you to achieve _that_.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CoreyL4*
> 
> So right now I have one rig with a 4790k.
> 
> I am making a spare mATX build and want to go the x99/5820k route.
> 
> How long in terms of years would the 5820k be good for?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I kept my 875k for 5 years, i figure the haswell-e is good for about the same, time will tell.
Click to expand...

I never have Intel CPU that died on me. I did burn out an AMD CPU which is less than a year old.


----------



## leonman44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> that's about the right amount. frankly, depending on the quality of the mount (surface contact pressure) peanut butter can do as well as Grizzly Kryonaut, so be sure the mount screws are dead even. There's nothing wrong with counting turns.


Whatever i do , it won't help me more than that! But air from rad does not comes as hot as it should be at 85c its just a little warm. I guess i have to leave with that....







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> For what are you going to use your computer for? 24/7?
> 
> One of your BIOS settings will not allow you to achieve _that_.


I want this computer for heavy gaming , bench marking , photoshoping , rendering and some encoding. But i like my pc to be snappy as hell , i want to just left-click and the programs open the same time! downclocking will increase the waiting time and make it slower until clock reach 4.5ghz.


----------



## Donaneves




----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> Can anyone explain why my L2 Cache Latency went up after setting my command rate to 1 and uncore to 3.4Ghz from 3.3Ghz?
> 
> CR2, Uncore 3.3Ghz
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CR1, Uncore 3.4Ghz
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


you need to either set hi perf mode in windows (min proc state = 100%) or disable speedstep in bios for any comparison like that. background services will change cache **** state, so lock it at trhe max you have set in bios, then compare again...


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> Can anyone explain why my L2 Cache Latency went up after setting my command rate to 1 and uncore to 3.4Ghz from 3.3Ghz?


If it's repeatable and in the same test environment (no programs in the background) it might be due to some clock crossing oddity caused by the new L2/L3 ratio, or could be the power settings Jpmboy mentions above.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdallara*
> 
> Is it repeatable? It's only .9ns and the other readings show improvement. I'd say margin of error in the measurement.


.9ns is almost a 30% increase.

Margin of error on these tests should be +/- 1 clock cycle, if that, or about 3%.


----------



## johnd0e

Hopefully somebody could help me here because im at a loss.

I decided to finaly put my 5960x in and see what it can do. Got it in and it booted into windows with no problems, as it should. Voltage was sitting a 0.998v in the bios.

First thing i did was turn off all the powersavings functions, set the multiplier to 4.5, put vrin to 1.9v, llc on high and set the vcore to 1.2v. Booted again no problems, ran real bench for 15minutes without any problems...tried bumping to 4.6ghz and it wont do it, even with voltage at 1.35v and vrin at 1.93 it wont even start real bench, it just freezes.

What should i be doing differently? Or is it possible i just have a brick wall at 4.5ghz.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> Hopefully somebody could help me here because im at a loss.
> 
> I decided to finaly put my 5960x in and see what it can do. Got it in and it booted into windows with no problems, as it should. Voltage was sitting a 0.998v in the bios.
> 
> First thing i did was turn off all the powersavings functions, set the multiplier to 4.5, put vrin to 1.9v, llc on high and set the vcore to 1.2v. Booted again no problems, ran real bench for 15minutes without any problems...tried bumping to 4.6ghz and it wont do it, even with voltage at 1.35v and vrin at 1.93 it wont even start real bench, it just freezes.
> 
> What should i be doing differently? Or is it possible i just have a brick wall at 4.5ghz.


I'm not sure wjat LLC high means on that MB... but you probably need more VCCIN. (hopefully you are not running vrin (isn;t that ring voltage??) at 1.93V, but you mean input voltage.


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I'm not sure wjat LLC high means on that MB... but you probably need more VCCIN. (hopefully you are not running vrin (isn;t that ring voltage??) at 1.93V, but you mean input voltage.


llc high is something like level 5 i think? vrin is vccin on this board. default is 1.8v.

EDIT: with LLC on high and bios vrin(vccin) @1.9v my idle voltage is 1.875v and my load is 1.864v.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> llc high is something like level 5 i think? vrin is vccin on this board. default is 1.8v.
> 
> EDIT: with LLC on high and bios vrin(vccin) @1.9v my idle voltage is 1.875v and my load is 1.864v.


yeah, so for 4.6, try vccin 1.95-1.97 with the same LLC (start with some vdroop until you know the cpu really needs to have less).


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yeah, so for 4.6, try vccin 1.95-1.97 with the same LLC (start with some vdroop until you know the cpu really needs to have less).


+rep, set the vrin(vccin) to 1.97v and got 4.6 to run @1.25v. Going to try to push further. How much vccin is to much? Stay under 2.0v?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> +rep, set the vrin(vccin) to 1.97v and got 4.6 to run @1.25v. Going to try to push further. How much vccin is to much? Stay under 2.0v?


the intel limit is 1.98... but this is OCN - right?









I would stay under that until you need more. it may not be a linear scaling. Some behave like a step-function. Increase core multi until it fails at 1.97V and keep an eye on vdroop.


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> the intel limit is 1.98... but this is OCN - right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would stay under that until you need more. it may not be a linear scaling. Some behave like a step-function. Increase core multi until it fails at 1.97V and keep an eye on vdroop.


I tend to view limits as recomendations.....staties dont like that response when your speeding though.









Besides, what use would my intel ptpp be if i stayed within intel specs.


----------



## johnd0e

@Jpmboy do you have any recomendation for stress test? for some reason im crashing display drivers with real bench all the sudden, not sure why, i even downclocked my cards and i crash display driver....not sure if its something buggy with the newest driver or what.


----------



## ThisMaySting

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> @jpmboy do you have any recomendation for stress test? for some reason im crashing display drivers with real bench all the sudden, not sure why, i even downclocked my cards and i crash display driver....not sure if its something buggy with the newest driver or what.


I'm using a Gigabyte board as well, just not the sexy orange beast you have... I see in your description you're using a 980...are you using 364.72 drivers? I am using two 970s, this is one reason I am asking.

I reinstalled Windows 2 or 3 days ago and, besides only the "important" updates, only installed "optional" updates that included .Net Framework 4.5. This is the only software I installed besides the updated motherboard drivers straight from Gigabyte's website which I had downloaded ten minutes before the wipe/reinstall.

The reason I told you all of THAT is because our systems seem similar, somewhat, brand-wise, only I am still using Windows 7. I ran RealBench last night with my new 4.7GHz overclock with tighter RAM settings to ensure stability and it ran for eight hours with zero issue. I am not sure if your driver version is different for Windows 10, but I am just letting you know that so far I have had no problems with NVidia's new release.


----------



## johnd0e

@ThisMaySting i am indeed running 364.72. Must be something else cuasing the issue in my system then. Its just odd that i can run firstrike, 3dmark11, vantage, heaven, valley, and certain video games all at 1500+ core and 8600+ memory....but my drivers crash during realbench at 1300core and 7000memory(stock).


----------



## HeadlessKnight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> for some reason im crashing display drivers with real bench all the sudden, not sure why, i even downclocked my cards and i crash display driver....not sure if its something buggy with the newest driver or what.


It is the buggy nvidia drivers, don't worry about it, it happened with my 980 Ti as well there is nothing wrong with your cards.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> @ThisMaySting i am indeed running 364.72. Must be something else cuasing the issue in my system then. Its just odd that i can run firstrike, 3dmark11, vantage, heaven, valley, and certain video games all at 1500+ core and 8600+ memory....but my drivers crash during realbench at 1300core and 7000memory(stock).


Run the benchmark, if it crashes when the bench terminates, it's likely the drivers. wipe with DDU and install 361.91. Restart, Delete any profiles folders in MSI or PX before starting either or delete these folders before using DDU.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> you need to either set hi perf mode in windows (min proc state = 100%) or disable speedstep in bios for any comparison like that. background services will change cache **** state, so lock it at trhe max you have set in bios, then compare again...


Maybe that first run was a reading error or fluke, though going back through my older posts I was getting 2.9ns on the L2 back in October 2015 so IDK.
Here's the run's today with High performance, one done with the slightly tweaked settings, the other done with the exact same settings as the other day when I got 2.9ns.
I was testing ram/cache stability for a few hours last night and there was no problems.

Default settings:


Tweaked Ram and uncore at 3.4Ghz:


----------



## Jpmboy

why is the cache clock (northbridge) so screwed up?


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> why is the cache clock so screwed up?


I don't know, I hadn't changed anything in BIOS and it just started happening, so I started tweaking the ram and cache but was getting around the same L2 latency.
All I can think is from October 2015 to now there's been big updates in Windows 10, as well as me stuffing around with the HPET timer settings.

I've done a full CMOS clear and setup the OC from scratch again, same L2 Latency.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> I don't know, I hadn't changed anything in BIOS and it just started happening, so I started tweaking the ram and cache but was getting around the same L2 latency.
> All I can think is from October 2015 to now there's been big updates in Windows 10, as well as me stuffing around with the HPET timer settings.
> 
> I've done a full CMOS clear and setup the OC from scratch again, same L2 Latency.


windows performance plan?????

balanced:

High Perf


Cache freq.. L2 is not the problem.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> windows performance plan?????
> ]


I'm getting exactly the same, doesn't matter if it's balanced or High performance.

Strange thing is I haven't done anything with my overclock since I settled on 4.3Ghz a few months ago, system has been stable, even OCCT stable.
Then the question got asked about ram speed (it was first asked in the MSI x99 thread), did a couple of benchmark for comparison and noticed the huge difference in L2 cache after the first run with 2.9ns.
Since then I'm constantly getting 3.8ns no matter what I do, my uncore has always been 3.3Ghz.

Man it's got me stumped as well


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> I'm getting exactly the same, doesn't matter if it's balanced or High performance.
> 
> Strange thing is I haven't done anything with my overclock since I settled on 4.3Ghz a few months ago, system has been stable, even OCCT stable.
> Then the question got asked about ram speed (it was first asked in the MSI x99 thread), did a couple of benchmark for comparison and noticed the huge difference in L2 cache after the first run with 2.9ns.
> Since then I'm constantly getting 3.8ns no matter what I do, my uncore has always been 3.3Ghz.
> 
> Man it's got me stumped as well


verify that min proc state in balanced = 0% and =100% in hi perf.

Make sure you have turbo enabled, and disable speedstep in bios. run it again. If the NB clock in aid64 memory test is stil low (and your is below stock) either the cpu borked, or your bios is and needs a re-flash. Other than that. IDK.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> verify that min proc state in balanced = 0% and =100% in hi perf.
> 
> Make sure you have turbo enabled, and disable speedstep in bios. run it again. If the NB clock in aid64 memory test is stil low (and your is below stock) either the cpu borked, or your bios is and needs a re-flash. Other than that. IDK.


Hold onto your hat for this one, I flashed the latest BIOS (the buggy Broadwell-e one), no c-states, High performance.
I'll let the picture speak for itself.

H.C BIOS


H.A BIOS


H.B BIOS


This thing is just messing with me now.


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeadlessKnight*
> 
> It is the buggy nvidia drivers, don't worry about it, it happened with my 980 Ti as well there is nothing wrong with your cards.


thanks for letting me know, i would have been driving myself crazy trying to find out what was wrong.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Run the benchmark, if it crashes when the bench terminates, it's likely the drivers. wipe with DDU and install 361.91. Restart, Delete any profiles folders in MSI or PX before starting either or delete these folders before using DDU.


ive been running the benchmark, no display driver crashes yet, but thats probly because im hitting blue screens part way through the h.264 test. i upped my vccin to 1.98v and vcore to 1.32v but cant seem to get 4.7ghz to work yet. i had 4.6 going good at 1.25v and 1.97vccin.

side note, im getting two different blue screens, i know the watchdog one is normal to get when you crash from unstable overclock, but what does Page_Fault_In_Nonpage_Area(cpuz138_x64.sys) indicate? ive googled and it comes back to something called speccy not working correctly, but as far as i can tell i dont have that installed on my system, unless its hidden somewhere or buried into cpu-z?

EDIT: also this is the first time ive been seeing that error , ive been through overclocking my 6700K and 5820K using the same SSD and OS install, not once have i encountered that BSOD untill today.


----------



## inedenimadam

Some good bluescreen info
Quote:


> 0x124 = VCore
> 0x101 = input (~ 90 percent) or VCore(~ 10 percent)
> 0x1E = VCore0x3B = VCore
> 0x50 = RAM/Cache
> 0x9C = cache or System Agent
> 0X109 = cache/VDIMM
> 0x0A = VTT/Sys Agent
> 
> 101-BSODs (Watchdog in Windows 8) mean that the input voltage is set to a wrong value, or the ratio of the input voltage and the Vdroops (LLC-Level) is faulty.
> 
> However, 101-BSODs can often hint at a too high cache voltage, or if the computer freezes, that the ratio of VCore and the other voltages is incorrect.


http://www.hardwareluxx.com/index.php/reviews/hardware/cpu/33127-oc-guide-bringing-haswell-e-to-its-limits.html


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> thanks for letting me know, i would have been driving myself crazy trying to find out what was wrong.
> ive been running the benchmark, no display driver crashes yet, but thats probly because im hitting blue screens part way through the h.264 test. i upped my vccin to 1.98v and vcore to 1.32v but cant seem to get 4.7ghz to work yet. i had 4.6 going good at 1.25v and 1.97vccin.
> 
> side note, im getting two different blue screens, i know the watchdog one is normal to get when you crash from unstable overclock, but what does Page_Fault_In_Nonpage_Area(cpuz138_x64.sys) indicate? ive googled and it comes back to something called speccy not working correctly, but as far as i can tell i dont have that installed on my system, unless its hidden somewhere or buried into cpu-z?
> 
> EDIT: also this is the first time ive been seeing that error , ive been through overclocking my 6700K and 5820K using the same SSD and OS install, not once have i encountered that BSOD untill today.


page fault BSOD can be due to unstable ram and/or cache, are these are stock still?. Remember, each 100MHz costs ~ 10mV per core, maybe 12 per w/HT. On a 5060X that's 80mV per multiplier on strap 100 from a stable base frequency. Get 4.6 stable (completely - do 3-5 loops of IBT standard after passing x264). If you get 100MHz for 80mV or less, = sweet spot/zone. When it's much more the mV/MHz is going non-linear.

I assume you reloaded the chipset and management engine when changing motherboards on the same OS install??


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> for some reason im crashing display drivers with real bench all the sudden, not sure why, i even downclocked my cards and i crash display driver....not sure if its something buggy with the newest driver or what.


Many display driver crashes will be unstable SA/uncore or memory, rather than the video cards or drivers themselves.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> .....


Ok I flashed the BIOS 3 times, one after another and well



This was on the "Balanced" power setting with C-States enabled.
Guessing a BIOS issue maybe, but I will test again after a few reboots and a a couple of days use.


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> page fault BSOD can be due to unstable ram and/or cache, are these are stock still?. Remember, each 100MHz costs ~ 10mV per core, maybe 12 per w/HT. On a 5060X that's 80mV per multiplier on strap 100 from a stable base frequency. Get 4.6 stable (completely - do 3-5 loops of IBT standard after passing x264). If you get 100MHz for 80mV or less, = sweet spot/zone. When it's much more the mV/MHz is going non-linear.
> 
> I assume you reloaded the chipset and management engine when changing motherboards on the same OS install??


havent touched cache, i have ram set to 2400mhz @ 1.35v manually(not using XMP), this is using 32gb hyperX savage 2400, been running it at 2400mhz for months now between my 6700k and 5820k.

yes, i reloaded the chipset and mei when i swapped from z170 to x99.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> Many display driver crashes will be unstable SA/uncore or memory, rather than the video cards or drivers themselves.


only thing i touched so far is core clock and set my memory to 2400mhz like its always been.....guess i could set that back to auto.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> i have ram set to 2400mhz @ 1.35v manually(not using XMP), this is using 32gb hyperX savage 2400, been running it at 2400mhz for months now between my 6700k and 5820k.


Hello

Why so much voltage for such low memory speed?


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Why so much voltage for such low memory speed?


honestly i never mess with memory overclocking so i just matched what the xmp profile was doing. i figured it was alot of voltage, but im still trying to fully understand CPU overclocking, so i never looked into memory. one day ill move on to overclocking memory, for now i have no clue what to do with memory.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> I don't know, I hadn't changed anything in BIOS and it just started happening, so I started tweaking the ram and cache but was getting around the same L2 latency.
> All I can think is from October 2015 to now there's been big updates in Windows 10, as well as me stuffing around with the HPET timer settings.
> 
> I've done a full CMOS clear and setup the OC from scratch again, same L2 Latency.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> windows performance plan?????
> 
> balanced:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> High Perf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cache freq.. L2 is not the problem.
Click to expand...

Did your CPU only running up to 3GHz when in balanced mode? Did you customized the balanced mode or something?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Did your CPU only running up to 3GHz when in balanced mode? Did you customized the balanced mode or something?


In balanced mode at idle (min proc state=0%), the cache clock and many times the core will not spin up in time for the freq read by AID64 memtest. may be slower in that post since the phasing is optimized, not extreme.

64GB ram btw.


----------



## johnd0e

alrite so ive never used x264 before. but im assuming this means im not stable?



Edit: guess that ment it wasnt stable. Just upped my vccin from 1.9v to 1.95v and upped my vcore from 1.2v to 1.21v and its on loop 5 of x264 v2 @ 4.5ghz. Going to make sure its stable at that and then ill shoot for higher.


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> alrite so ive never used x264 before. but im assuming this means im not stable?
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: guess that ment it wasnt stable. Just upped my vccin from 1.9v to 1.95v and upped my vcore from 1.2v to 1.21v and its on loop 5 of x264 v2 @ 4.5ghz. Going to make sure its stable at that and then ill shoot for higher.


that's a pretty nice chip to be approaching stability with 4.5 @1.21v


----------



## schoolofmonkey

@Jpmboy

Well just tested again and the L2 Cache is still 2.9ns, so who know why it had a spaz out before.
(Had Chrome running when I did this benchmark)


----------



## HeadlessKnight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> side note, im getting two different blue screens, i know the watchdog one is normal to get when you crash from unstable overclock, but what does *Page_Fault_In_Nonpage_Area(cpuz138_x64.sys)* indicate? ive googled and it comes back to something called speccy not working correctly, but as far as i can tell i dont have that installed on my system, unless its hidden somewhere or buried into cpu-z?
> .


This is a compatibility issue with old CPU-Z versions. As for Nvidia driver crashes it is caused by the recent drivers. I still have my Windows 7 running a pretty old driver 355.82 and I didn't get any crashes in RealBench. Crashes only started to happen with the newest 364.XX drivers. I tested CPU at stock clocks and still get those crashes when RB is running. My overclock passed OCCT (LDS) 12 hours two times in a row which is much harder than RealBench to pass.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeadlessKnight*
> 
> This is a compatibility issue with old CPU-Z versions. As for Nvidia driver crashes it is caused by the recent drivers. I still have my Windows 7 running a pretty old driver 355.82 and I didn't get any crashes in RealBench. Crashes only started to happen with the newest 364.XX drivers. I tested CPU at stock clocks and still get those crashes when RB is running. My overclock passed OCCT (LDS) 12 hours two times in a row which is much harder than RealBench to pass.


I just had the same thing, I nearly crapped myself (giving the recent issues with the L2 cache), so I dialed back the cache overclock, happened again.
Turns out I forgot my GPU was overclocked, so I set it back to default and it stopped, was able to do a few Realbench runs.
Prior to that I did an hour of OCCT but it doesn't use the GPU.

Don't know if it's an indicator my GPU overclock was unstable (though it's never crashed before) or Realbench/new drivers hates any form of non factory GPU overclock.


----------



## HeadlessKnight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> I just had the same thing, I nearly crapped myself (giving the recent issues with the L2 cache), so I dialed back the cache overclock, happened again.
> Turns out I forgot my GPU was overclocked, so I set it back to default and it stopped, was able to do a few Realbench runs.
> Prior to that I did an hour of OCCT but it doesn't use the GPU.
> 
> Don't know if it's an indicator my GPU overclock was unstable (though it's never crashed before) or Realbench/new drivers hates any form of non factory GPU overclock.


It happens to me even when the GPU is underclocked. I tested the GPU at stock and 106% power target and let it run at 91 C (decreased the fan speed till the gpu remained stable at 90-91C) to make sure it is 100% stable at factory settings. It passed 6 hours of Firestrike Ultra without artifacting. So it is definitely not the GPU but the drivers.

Probably if you left it alone for a while a crash will happen even at stock settings. It is completely random. And the rate of those crashes will increase when you run simultaneously other GPU accelerated apps.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeadlessKnight*
> 
> Probably if you left it alone for a while a crash will happen even at stock settings. It is completely random. And the rate of those crashes will increase when you run simultaneously other GPU accelerated apps.


I generally rely on OCCT more than Realbench, I've had Realbench pass and OCCT fail within a minute.
But I did get an hour of Realbench in just then, an no issues, though like I said I'd trust an hour of OCCT over Realbench.

@Jpmboy

The L2 3.8/3.9ns latency came back, and has stayed back, it's consistent, but the machine is stable, going off a few of the others with 5820k's who posted their results they are getting around the same latency for the L2 as well, so I don't know.

The last 2 runs:

3.3Ghz Cache


3.4Ghz Cache


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeadlessKnight*
> 
> This is a compatibility issue with old CPU-Z versions. As for Nvidia driver crashes it is caused by the recent drivers. I still have my Windows 7 running a pretty old driver 355.82 and I didn't get any crashes in RealBench. Crashes only started to happen with the newest 364.XX drivers. I tested CPU at stock clocks and still get those crashes when RB is running. My overclock passed OCCT (LDS) 12 hours two times in a row which is much harder than RealBench to pass.


Isnt v1.75.0 the most up to date? glad to hear its just the driver causing the problem.

in other news:

i made it through 8 loops of x264 v2 at 4.5ghz with 1.21v and 1.96v. but it crashed. so i upped the vccin to 1.97v and vcore to 1.215v and i left x264 v2 running over night, made it through 126 loops, wich is about 9.5 hours give or take a couple minutes. going to run IBT now and then ill start shooting for 4.6ghz.

EDIT: @Jpmboy or anyone else, is 5 runs of IBT really enough? took less then a minute to run. jpmboy said to do 3-5 loops of IBT, which im assuming is runs? just doesnt seem to hard to pass haha.


----------



## HeadlessKnight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> Isnt v1.75.0 the most up to date? glad to hear its just the driver causing the problem.
> 
> .


Yeah. 1.75.0 is the latest, probably you have other monitoring software running in the background? running monitoring software with CPU-Z can increase the chances of getting this BSOD.
But I wouldn't worry about this CPU-Z BSOD honestly. It is not a problem with the system if it only happened when you launch cpu-z.

As for RealBench, I asked my friend to test it with his system :-

6700K
Asus Maximus Hero VIII
16 RAM
Zotac GTX 980 Ti Omega

And his display driver crashed as well (running 364.72).

^^ If you want a very difficult test I suggest OCCT 4.4.1 (Large Data Set).


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeadlessKnight*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah. 1.75.0 is the latest, probably you have other monitoring software running in the background? running monitoring software with CPU-Z can increase the chances of getting this BSOD.
> But I wouldn't worry about this CPU-Z BSOD honestly. It is not a problem with the system if it only happened when you launch cpu-z.
> 
> As for RealBench, I asked my friend to test it with his system :-
> 
> 6700K
> Asus Maximus Hero VIII
> 16 RAM
> Zotac GTX 980 Ti Omega
> 
> And his display driver crashed as well (running 364.72).


i've been running AIDA64 and HWinfo64 when stressing the CPU so i can look at all my temps and voltages. honestly i dont even think cpu-z was open a couple of the times i got that BSOD, but i could be mistaken. perhaps ill just uninstall it, completely get rid of it, then re download and install. im not to worried about it, just sucks when your trying to stress your cpu to find "stability" and you cant even make it that far into the test becuase CPU-Z wants attention like a teenage girl with daddy problems.

thanks for reassuring that it is definitely the driver. nvidia needs to step up their driver game and stop working on "miracles".


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> Isnt v1.75.0 the most up to date? glad to hear its just the driver causing the problem.
> 
> in other news:
> 
> i made it through 8 loops of x264 v2 at 4.5ghz with 1.21v and 1.96v. but it crashed. so i upped the vccin to 1.97v and vcore to 1.215v and i left x264 v2 running over night, made it through 126 loops, wich is about 9.5 hours give or take a couple minutes. going to run IBT now and then ill start shooting for 4.6ghz.
> 
> EDIT: @Jpmboy or anyone else, is 5 runs of IBT really enough? took less then a minute to run. jpmboy said to do 3-5 loops of IBT, which im assuming is runs? just doesnt seem to hard to pass haha.


IBT + x264 (or x265) + HCI memtest will get you a long way to stable.


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> IBT + x264 (or x265) + HCI memtest will get you a long way to stable.


i might still be waking up. but does that mean using those doesnt get you anywere near stable?

EDIT:

bumped up to 4.6ghz, tried running 1.295v/1.97v, but wasnt stable durnig x264. bumped vcore to 1.3v and vccin to 1.98v and it ran 10 loops of x264 and 5 loops of IBT no problem. think im going to leave it there for now untill i get my my 2 360's installed because i was hitting 85c on IBT and sitting right about 80c during x264.


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> going off a few of the others with 5820k's who posted their results they are getting around the same latency for the L2 as well, so I don't know.


The L2's are part of the core and should only be significantly influenced by core clock speed.

3.8ns is significantly higher than you should see at a fixed 4.3GHz, unless something else is eating cycles or hogging the cache.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> i might still be waking up. but does that mean using those doesnt get you anywere near stable?
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> bumped up to 4.6ghz, tried running 1.295v/1.97v, but wasnt stable durnig x264. bumped vcore to 1.3v and vccin to 1.98v and it ran 10 loops of x264 and 5 loops of IBT no problem. think im going to leave it there for now untill i get my my 2 360's installed because i was hitting 85c on IBT and sitting right about 80c during x264.


lol - it gets you further than x264 alone. HCi Memtest is really a good test to use. Follow the author's instructions. 80C during x264 is quite high. What cooling? is that Ek an AIO cooler?


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> lol - it gets you further than x164 alone. HCi Memtest is really a good test to use. Follow the author's instructions. 80C during x264 is quite high. What cooling? is that Ek an AIO cooler?


Im running hcimemtest now, not really sure how it works, but it said to use 2047mb as the amount if it didnt run and that i could run multiple instances, so im running 6 instances all at 2047mb wich uses about half my ram. Not sure if thats the right way to do it or not but......yolo?(thats still a thing right? Lol)

Yea my cpu is running the ek predator 240 with mx-4, pea method.


----------



## inedenimadam

for a 5960x wit 32Gigs, try running 16 instances of HCI with 1840 per instance. The goal is to have 90%+ RAM usage, and each core/thread utilized.


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> for a 5960x wit 32Gigs, try running 16 instances of HCI with 1840 per instance. The goal is to have 90%+ RAM usage, and each core/thread utilized.


Well shoot. Thats probly stated in the read me file or something im sure haha...."instructions? You mean the manufacturers suggestions?"


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> The L2's are part of the core and should only be significantly influenced by core clock speed.
> 
> 3.8ns is significantly higher than you should see at a fixed 4.3GHz, unless something else is eating cycles or hogging the cache.


What should it be? Aida almost always measures about a 3.6ns L2 latency for my 4.4core / 3.7cache / 2400 / cl12 overclock. I have some old screenshots that show 2.7ns from when i was first setting things up. The 2.7ns times were all with looser primary timings.

edit: haha, but sometimes it still measures 2.7ns.



i wonder if that that measurement might be overly sensitive to other processes running in the background?


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> What should it be?


~2.8ns on a 4.3GHz core clock with a Haswell(-E) seems typical.

Haswell has an 11 cycle minimum L2 latency. This is ~2.6ns at 4.3GHz. I've never seen this benchmark hit the theoretical minimum, but it shouldn't be more than ~10% off.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> i wonder if that that measurement might be overly sensitive to other processes running in the background?


Very possible. The L2 caches are quite small and if they are in use by another process when the benchmark requests that core there could be a delay caused by the need to evict them.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> What should it be? Aida almost always measures about a 3.6ns L2 latency for my 4.4core / 3.7cache / 2400 / cl12 overclock. I have some old screenshots that show 2.7ns from when i was first setting things up. The 2.7ns times were all with looser primary timings.
> 
> edit: haha, but sometimes it still measures 2.7ns.
> 
> i wonder if that that measurement might be overly sensitive to other processes running in the background?


That is what's happening to me too, I just ran the benchmark again just then and got 2.9ns, which like you is what I was getting when I first setup may machine back in October last year.
Last night 3.8ns, multiple restarts, cold boots I would get 3.8ns, heck at one stage when I didn't let the system boot completely I got 5.7ns, but after 5 minutes I got 3.8ns again..lol.
So I'm glad it's not just me.

I stress tested all night to make sure, not a single issue.

Could there be a driver or something in Windows 10 eating up the L2 Cycles?

I did just try a safe mode reboot, ran AIDA64 Benchmark and got 3.8ns again, so I'm stumped, more so because the machine is running perfectly and passing every stress test thrown at it.


----------



## CageJ

Guys how can I increase Cache/Uncore Voltage on GB Mobo? It is called Ring Voltage? My uncore ends @3,8GHz... what is pretty low...


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> That is what's happening to me too, I just ran the benchmark again just then and got 2.9ns, which like you is what I was getting when I first setup may machine back in October last year.
> Last night 3.8ns, multiple restarts, cold boots I would get 3.8ns, heck at one stage when I didn't let the system boot completely I got 5.7ns, but after 5 minutes I got 3.8ns again..lol.
> So I'm glad it's not just me.
> 
> I stress tested all night to make sure, not a single issue.
> 
> Could there be a driver or something in Windows 10 eating up the L2 Cycles?
> 
> I did just try a safe mode reboot, ran AIDA64 Benchmark and got 3.8ns again, so I'm stumped, more so because the machine is running perfectly and passing every stress test thrown at it.


I wouldn't worry about it. I don't think its a hardware problem or any kind of problem at all really. I'm pretty sure it's just background processes interfering with the measurement. The L2 cache is only 1.5MB, if aida's test data is evicted from the L2 cache while the test is being conducted, that would throw it's numbers off. So long as memory speed sensitive tests like superpi and cinebench are performing as expected for your overclock, it's all honky dory.

> something in Windows 10 eating up the L2 Cycles

there are a great many things in win10 to eat up cycles







slideshow desktop, gadgets, multitude of autoupdaters, virusscanner, diagnostic logging, etc...


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CageJ*
> 
> Guys how can I increase Cache/Uncore Voltage on GB Mobo? It is called Ring Voltage? My uncore ends @3,8GHz... what is pretty low...


Yes, ring voltage is for your uncore/cache.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> I wouldn't worry about it. I don't think its a hardware problem or any kind of problem at all really. I'm pretty sure it's just background processes interfering with the measurement. The L2 cache is only 1.5MB, if aida's test data is evicted from the L2 cache while the test is being conducted, that would throw it's numbers off. So long as memory speed sensitive tests like superpi and cinebench are performing as expected for your overclock, it's all honky dory.
> 
> > something in Windows 10 eating up the L2 Cycles
> 
> there are a great many things in win10 to eat up cycles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> slideshow desktop, gadgets, multitude of autoupdaters, virusscanner, diagnostic logging, etc...


The fact that the read/write/copy numbers are all nearly the same and the latency is only different would have to point to something in the background snagging the L2 cache during the benchmark.

In a way I'm glad I did fiddle around a bit, I actually was able to overclock the cache from 3.3Ghz to 3.5Ghz (MSI board, no OC socket so can't get any higher..lol), it was worth it in the end..









This is the Cinebench run I just did:


----------



## CageJ

THX,

I tried increase from stock (1,005V) to 1,15V but nothings changed, It stays on 1,005V.. What does it mean? That I don't have OC socket or?? Why is this feature enabled in BIOS then?

... What is safe voltage for Uncore?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CageJ*
> 
> THX,
> 
> I tried increase from stock (1,005V) to 1,15V but nothings changed, It stays on 1,005V.. What does it mean? That I don't have OC socket or?? Why is this feature enabled in BIOS then?
> 
> ... What is safe voltage for Uncore?


what MB?


----------



## CageJ

X99-UD4

http://www.overclock.net/t/1510355/gigabyte-x99-motherboard-discussion-club/570#post_25067718

seems like problem when I dont have OC switch to enable more pins


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CageJ*
> 
> X99-UD4
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1510355/gigabyte-x99-motherboard-discussion-club/570#post_25067718
> 
> seems like problem when I dont have OC switch to enable more pins


yeah - the voltage should be adjustable and hold... not that it would matter much without the OC socket.
I think one of the Gbyte guys needs to chime in.


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> That is what's happening to me too, I just ran the benchmark again just then and got 2.9ns, which like you is what I was getting when I first setup may machine back in October last year.
> Last night 3.8ns, multiple restarts, cold boots I would get 3.8ns, heck at one stage when I didn't let the system boot completely I got 5.7ns, but after 5 minutes I got 3.8ns again..lol.
> So I'm glad it's not just me.
> 
> I stress tested all night to make sure, not a single issue.
> 
> Could there be a driver or something in Windows 10 eating up the L2 Cycles?
> 
> I did just try a safe mode reboot, ran AIDA64 Benchmark and got 3.8ns again, so I'm stumped, more so because the machine is running perfectly and passing every stress test thrown at it.


Been experimenting, i think i usually get the accurate faster measurement when i'm careful about whats running during the test. In particular...
- choose the hi perf power plan
- disable the desktop pattern slideshow (pick one picture instead)
- quit desktop gadgets
- quit all monitoring tools like realtemp or afterburner
- make sure asus aisuite and intel xtu related services are not running
- set the process priority for aida to 'realtime' in the task manager
- quit the task manager


----------



## GRABibus

Hi,
I have set 4.7GHz on my i7-5930K at Vcore=1.25V (I was formerly at 4.6GHz at Vcore=1,23V)
This is the max OC I can get with this nice chip. I hit a wall.
To get 4.8GHz, I need more than 1.32V, which is impossible with my cooling, even a NH-D15 => Too high temps during stress tests.

Vccin=1.9V
Vring=1.1V (Cache at 3.8GHz)
Vram=1.2V (2666MHz 15-14-14-14-34 1T)
All other voltages on "AUTO".
All tests at 22°C ambient temperature.

With 1,25Vcore, I have max 80°C on the hottest core. It is not a sustain temperature, only peaks due to FPU test in Aida64, so that's completely safe.

Good chip and good cooling









http://www.casimages.com/img.php?i=16041108420017369814138923.png

http://www.casimages.com/img.php?i=16041108415917369814138922.png


----------



## inedenimadam

^Nice chip you got there!

You should check the voltage tab in Aida when you are testing for your VCore. You are looking at the VID, which is the voltage the chip believes it needs. CPU-Z reads VID, not VCore unfortunately. It shouldn't be too drastic of a difference, but it is nice to know what the actual value is.

Again, that is a damn fine chip!


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> ^Nice chip you got there!
> 
> You should check the voltage tab in Aida when you are testing for your VCore. You are looking at the VID, which is the voltage the chip believes it needs. CPU-Z reads VID, not VCore unfortunately. It shouldn't be too drastic of a difference, but it is nice to know what the actual value is.
> 
> Again, that is a damn fine chip!


Thanks









whihc value is it in Aida ?
I don't find it.
Of course, when I say "Vcore=1,25V" this is the entered value in Bios and read by CPU-Z.

in HWMonitor, there is a value called "IA" at 1.28V. is it this one ?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> ^Nice chip you got there!
> 
> You should check the voltage tab in Aida when you are testing for your VCore. You are looking at the VID, which is the voltage the chip believes it needs. CPU-Z reads VID, not VCore unfortunately. It shouldn't be too drastic of a difference, but it is nice to know what the actual value is.
> 
> Again, that is a damn fine chip!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whihc value is it in Aida ?
> I don't find it.
> Of course, when I say "Vcore=1,25V" this is the entered value in Bios and read by CPU-Z.
> 
> in HWMonitor, there is a value called "IA" at 1.28V. is it this one ?
Click to expand...

I dont know about HWMonitor, I switched to HWiNFO64 when I switched to HW-E, it reads everything correctly for me..as does Aida64. If you click on the "Statistics" tab while you are stressing, you can see your VCore. Aida also has its own monitoring widget plug in, as well as its own on screen display, as well as a remote view (for checking fromyour phone, or any device connected to the web). You could spend an hour with Aida and have a completely customized monitoring tool with tons of information. I would switch to either HWiNFO or Aida for all monitoring, I dont think HWMonitor is very good for HW-E.

Edit to add: you can totally nerd out on monitoring options in Aida, probably one of it's best kept secrets.


----------



## GRABibus

In "statistics" of aida64 of stress test module,I have CPU core which is 0.15V average and 0.18V max.

What are these values ?

in HWINFO64, I see the Core Vid values but not Vcores for each core.

EDIT : in Aida64, or HWmonitor or HW64INFO,
=> Vcore = 0.19V lol


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> In "statistics" of aida64 of stress test module,I have CPU core which is 0.15V average and 0.18V max.
> 
> What are these values ?
> 
> in HWINFO64, I see the Core Vid values but not Vcores for each core.
> 
> EDIT : in Aida64, or HWmonitor or HW64INFO,
> => Vcore = 0.19V lol


In hwinfo64 you have to scroll way down into your motherboard voltages to see vcore. It is called vcore.


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> In hwinfo64 you have to scroll way down into your motherboard voltages to see vcore. It is called vcore.


Yes, and I have 0.19V, whatever load or idle.


----------



## GRABibus

No, sorry lol
Load => Vcore=0,136V
Idle => Vcore=0,19V.

Clearly, a problem of sensor or whatever....

That's the hell, because i don't know my Vcore under load....


----------



## inedenimadam

^ Could be that nobody has the correct address for the IC used on the MSI board. Usually HWiNFO64 and Aida are on top of that stuff.

VID and VCore are obviously not the same, but for your purposes they are generally close enough to not worry about it. Does that board have voltage read out points?


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> ^ Does that board have voltage read out points?


what do you mean ?


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> VID and VCore are obviously not the same, but for your purposes they are generally close enough to not worry about it.


My concern would be if vcore is higher than 1,3V under load....


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whihc value is it in Aida ?
> I don't find it.
> Of course, when I say "Vcore=1,25V" this is the entered value in Bios and read by CPU-Z.
> 
> in HWMonitor, there is a value called "IA" at 1.28V. is it this one ?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> what do you mean ?


just use cpuZ to check VCORE./ try not to run more than one OS vcore tool at a time.


----------



## johnd0e

yea me tinks your sensors not readin right at all haha.



voltage read points are pins on the board that you can use a DMM on to read the real voltage going to specific areas.
EDIT: heres the read points on my board.


ALSO, you can see that both aida64 and CPU-z are reading VID(on my borad at least). in bios im set to 1.3v, so its not far off from the vcore readout either. untill im under load and jump up 20mV on the core.


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> just use cpuZ to check VCORE./ try not to run more than one OS vcore tool at a time.


CPU-Z provides Vid, not Vcore.
Problem I have is that i can't have a correct Vcore read value under load => I have 0,136V







So, clearly a problem in reading value.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> VID and VCore are obviously not the same, but for your purposes they are generally close enough to not worry about it.
> 
> 
> 
> My concern would be if vcore is higher than 1,3V under load....
Click to expand...

VID is what the chip wants.
VCore is what the chip gets.

What she wants isnt always what she gets!

I have not spent a day under 1.3 since launch...you are plenty fine.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> CPU-Z provides Vid, not Vcore.
> Problem I have is that i can't have a correct Vcore read value under load => I have 0,136V
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, clearly a problem in reading value.


eh - yup. thought i was in the skylake thread, AID64 is the best to use. if that give the screwy result... use a DMM if possible. Otherwise, i'd reflash the bios and hope the vcore signal comes back.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> Been experimenting, i think i usually get the accurate faster measurement when i'm careful about whats running during the test. In particular...
> - choose the hi perf power plan
> - disable the desktop pattern slideshow (pick one picture instead)
> - quit desktop gadgets
> - quit all monitoring tools like realtemp or afterburner
> - make sure asus aisuite and intel xtu related services are not running
> - set the process priority for aida to 'realtime' in the task manager
> - quit the task manager


I just did all that, as well as booting into safemode, 3.8ns every time, until I rebooted from safe mode, I got 2.9ns first run second run 3.8ns.
This is just too weird, system is stable, overclock is stable, no stuttering in games.
But the consistent number is 3.8ns.

Wonder if there's a Linux Cache and memory benchmark that show CPU cache latency, I couldn't find one.

I'm going to be grabbing a 8 core Boardwell-e chip when they drop as well as a Asus x99 Deluxe so it's only got to last me till then anyway (Not skimping this time on the motherboard)..lol..


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> eh - yup. thought i was in the skylake thread, AID64 is the best to use.


Aida64 gives me the same as Hwinfo or HWMonitor :

Vcore = 0,192V idle
Vcore=0,136V under full load
Vcore Bios = Vid=1,25V

Crazy


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> Aida64 gives me the same as Hwinfo or HWMonitor :
> 
> Vcore = 0,192V idle
> Vcore=0,136V under full load
> Vcore Bios = Vid=1,25V
> 
> Crazy


can you flash the bios? the report channel may be corrupted.


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> VID is what the chip wants.
> VCore is what the chip gets.
> 
> What she wants isnt always what she gets!
> 
> I have not spent a day under 1.3 since launch...you are plenty fine.


Is there any way to know Vcore ?
I would be surprised to have 1,3VCore with 1,25Vid, whihc means 50mV more...That's a lot, no ?


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I just did all that, as well as booting into safemode, 3.8ns every time, until I rebooted from safe mode, I got 2.9ns first run second run 3.8ns.
> This is just too weird, system is stable, overclock is stable, no stuttering in games.
> But the consistent number is 3.8ns.
> 
> Wonder if there's a Linux Cache and memory benchmark that show CPU cache latency, I couldn't find one.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to be grabbing a 8 core Boardwell-e chip when they drop as well as a Asus x99 Deluxe so it's only got to last me till then anyway (Not skimping this time on the motherboard)..lol..


might want to hold off on the motherboard board purchase as long as possible and see if any manufacturers decide to refresh x99 boards for broadwell-e.


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> can you flash the bios? the report channel may be corrupted.


with the same bios, yes i could.
i don't want to flash the BIOS with a new version and loose my overclock capability and restart all overclocks....


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> Aida64 gives me the same as Hwinfo or HWMonitor :
> 
> Vcore = 0,192V idle
> Vcore=0,136V under full load
> Vcore Bios = Vid=1,25V
> 
> Crazy


sounds like a nice chip, but thats bizarre?


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> use a DMM if possible.


What is DMM ?


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> sounds like a nice chip, but thats bizarre?


Problem of reading values (due to motherboard....)


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> I just did all that, as well as booting into safemode, 3.8ns every time, until I rebooted from safe mode, I got 2.9ns first run second run 3.8ns.
> This is just too weird, system is stable, overclock is stable, no stuttering in games.
> But the consistent number is 3.8ns.
> 
> Wonder if there's a Linux Cache and memory benchmark that show CPU cache latency, I couldn't find one.
> 
> I'm going to be grabbing a 8 core Boardwell-e chip when they drop as well as a Asus x99 Deluxe so it's only got to last me till then anyway (Not skimping this time on the motherboard)..lol..


Curious, u can see cumulative CPU time in the task mgr, I'm not sure if that column is shown by default, but it can be enabled if not. If u sort by that column and watch while the system is idle, does that value increase for any thing in the list?


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> might want to hold off on the motherboard board purchase as long as possible and see if any manufacturers decide to refresh x99 boards for broadwell-e.


Yeah that was the plan, they did the refresh for USB 3.1 when I bought my 5820k, so I learnt there...
I'm sure there will be a refresh of Asus Deluxe, from what I've seen they like to get the motherboards out just before the CPU, hope that happens in this case.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> Curious, u can see cumulative CPU time in the task mgr, I'm not sure if that column is shown by default, but it can be enabled if not. If u sort by that column and watch while the system is idle, does that value increase for any thing in the list?


It did increase read/write/copy numbers, just the latency stays the same, then you'll get a run of 2.9ns, reboot the machine back to 3.8ns under the same conditions.
I also think my older benchmarks back in October where kept getting 2.9ns I was running Windows 8.1, not Windows 10.


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> What is DMM ?


digital multi meter. the orange things in my picture.


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> Yeah that was the plan, they did the refresh for USB 3.1 when I bought my 5820k, so I learnt there...
> I'm sure there will be a refresh of Asus Deluxe, from what I've seen they like to get the motherboards out just before the CPU, hope that happens in this case.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> It did increase read/write/copy numbers, just the latency stays the same, then you'll get a run of 2.9ns, reboot the machine back to 3.8ns under the same conditions.
> I also think my older benchmarks back in October where kept getting 2.9ns I was running Windows 8.1, not Windows 10.


im hoping they do, thats what im keeping an eye on. once i see manufacturers start refreshing mobo's ill know broadwell-e is right around the corner. i want that 6950x.....BAD.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> with the same bios, yes i could.
> i don't want to flash the BIOS with a new version and loose my overclock capability and restart all overclocks....


just reflash with the same bios (I don;t think that board has a bvios recovery function).

remember - a flash will erase any save bios settings.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> What is DMM ?


digital multimeter.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> What is DMM ?


johnd0e has a couple of them in front of his keyboard up there

Take your cell phone out and take pictures of your bios before you reflash if that is the route you are going to take. Screen shots work too, but I like cell phone pics cause I dont have to drag files around to different flash drives and laptops. If you have an overclock profile exporter, dont use it. You may reintroduce the same bug if you use the exact same bits.


----------



## GRABibus

I went on the second BIOS of the MOBO and boot into windows.
Same issue.
Then I flashed this second BIOS and went into windows, still same issue.

I have posted on hwinfo forum and the admin will check with MSI what happens.
Let's see.

I am not worried about this issue, because i am quite sure my Vcore under full load doesn't exceed 1,3V with a Vid=1,25V.
But I would like to know my Vcore.

Thanks for your help to all.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> I went on the second BIOS of the MOBO and boot into windows.
> Same issue.
> Then I flashed this second BIOS and went into windows, still same issue.
> 
> I have posted on hwinfo forum and the admin will check with MSI what happens.
> Let's see.
> 
> I am not worried about this issue, because i am quite sure my *Vcore under full load doesn't exceed 1,3V with a Vid=1,25V*.
> But I would like to know my Vcore.
> 
> Thanks for your help to all.


Since aid64 reports the same, it may not be an HWInfo thing.
VID will not limit the voltage a board/bios will provide. In other words, the bolded part above is not true or something to rely upon. with speedstep off and 1.25V set in bios, what does Bios report as the (idle) vcore?


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Since aid64 reports the same, it may not be an HWInfo thing.
> VID will not limit the voltage a board/bios will provide. In other words, the bolded part above is not true or something to rely upon. with speedstep off and 1.25V set in bios, what does Bios report as the (idle) vcore?


Here are my main BIOS seetings for my overclokc :
CPU core => 47 x 100
CPU Uncore => 38 x 100
RAM => 2666MHz
RAM link
15-14-14-34-300-1T
Vcore=1,25V
Vring=1,1V
Vccin=1,9v
Vram=1,2V
CPU ratio Mode = Dynamic
Intel C-State => Disabled
EIST => Enabled
Mode Turbo => Enabled
Enhanced Turbo => Auto

In BIOS, beside the manual value of Vcore, there is a greyed one. i assume this is the real Vcore value ?
At idle, if I disable EIST, this greyed value is 1,251V....


----------



## leonman44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> Hi,
> I have set 4.7GHz on my i7-5930K at Vcore=1.25V (I was formerly at 4.6GHz at Vcore=1,23V)
> This is the max OC I can get with this nice chip. I hit a wall.
> To get 4.8GHz, I need more than 1.32V, which is impossible with my cooling, even a NH-D15 => Too high temps during stress tests.
> 
> Vccin=1.9V
> Vring=1.1V (Cache at 3.8GHz)
> Vram=1.2V (2666MHz 15-14-14-14-34 1T)
> All other voltages on "AUTO".
> All tests at 22°C ambient temperature.
> 
> With 1,25Vcore, I have max 80°C on the hottest core. It is not a sustain temperature, only peaks due to FPU test in Aida64, so that's completely safe.
> 
> Good chip and good cooling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.casimages.com/img.php?i=16041108420017369814138923.png
> 
> http://www.casimages.com/img.php?i=16041108415917369814138922.png


Your cpu is crazy i have a wall on 4.5ghz , 1.28v stable at real bench but 1.4V isn't enough for 4.6ghz my cpu just stop scaling.


----------



## GRABibus

Yo umean 1,28V Vid or Vcore ?


----------



## leonman44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> Yo umean 1,28V Vid or Vcore ?


1.28V is Vcore(software 1.29) , 1.95 voltage input (software is 1.93) , cache voltage 1.2V 4ghz no further increasement with more voltage and i lowered my LLC from 7 to 5. I just got a lemon


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Since aid64 reports the same, it may not be an HWInfo thing.
> VID will not limit the voltage a board/bios will provide. In other words, the bolded part above is not true or something to rely upon. with speedstep off and 1.25V set in bios, what does Bios report as the (idle) vcore?


I have tried with MSI command center to check Vcore :

http://www.casimages.com/img.php?i=16041201494617369814140155.png

As you can see, Vcore is roughly 1,246V.
Under full load, this is the same value

Reminder : Vcore set in BIOS (Vid) = 1,25V

I am afraid that this value shown in command center is Vid and not vcore....

Or could it be that even at full load, I have Vcore=Vid...I can't believe it....


----------



## Associated

0x000000c5 Bluescreen while MemTest 4.0, possible cause? Ram itself or CPU?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Associated*
> 
> 0x000000c5 Bluescreen while MemTest 4.0, possible cause? Ram itself or CPU?


Memory corruption. Ram, or cache overclock


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yea me tinks your sensors not readin right at all haha.
> 
> 
> 
> voltage read points are pins on the board that you can use a DMM on to read the real voltage going to specific areas.
> EDIT: heres the read points on my board.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ALSO, you can see that both aida64 and CPU-z are reading VID(on my borad at least). in bios im set to 1.3v, so its not far off from the vcore readout either. untill im under load and jump up 20mV on the core.


The software in the screenshot implemented a kind of synchronization to prevent them from fighting with each other when reading monitoring parameters from super IO chip. So it's quite normal for them to not showing identical value at the same time.

Did you/anyone tried to communicate with CPU-Z author regarding Vcore reporting? He is very helpful to me in the past. Also to me CPU-Z in the screenshot seems reporting Vcore there because it's way too high for VID. CPU-Z will report VID if it can't find/communicate with super IO chip. Another reason is CPU-Z may read wrong monitoring parameter for Vcore but I doubt in your case because there's none reported by HWiNFO that is identical/close to the number the CPU-Z was reporting other than Vcore.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> eh - yup. thought i was in the skylake thread, AID64 is the best to use.
> 
> 
> 
> Aida64 gives me the same as Hwinfo or HWMonitor :
> 
> Vcore = 0,192V idle
> Vcore=0,136V under full load
> Vcore Bios = Vid=1,25V
> 
> Crazy
Click to expand...

Try Software Information Viewer. It's similar to HWiNFO where it monitors/reports bloated of information. See whether it can report correct Vcore or not.

BTW, other than AIDA64, HWiNFO, HWMonitor & CPU-Z, what else monitoring software you have installed? Specifically 3rd party software that allow monitoring CPU temp, Vcore, etc from the phone. I'm asking because the service installed can prevent CPU-Z from communicating with the super IO chip.


----------



## GRABibus

Interesting link I found :

http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/forum/hardware-canucks-reviews/67761-msi-x99s-gaming-7-motherboard-review-18.html

As you can see, with 1,25V in BIOS, the read points with DMM shows 1,251V under load.
Conclusion from hardware canucks :
*Overall, this motherboard has exceptionally good voltage regulation output. What you set in the bios is pretty much exactly what the board outputs. Also, there is no voltage droop to speak of on the vCore line, so there's no reason to play around with the Load-Line Calibration (LLC).*

My LLC is on AUTO.

Reading this link, it seems that there is no Vdroop and that Vcore load=Vid, right ?


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yea me tinks your sensors not readin right at all haha.
> 
> 
> 
> voltage read points are pins on the board that you can use a DMM on to read the real voltage going to specific areas.
> EDIT: heres the read points on my board.
> 
> 
> ALSO, you can see that both aida64 and CPU-z are reading VID(on my borad at least). in bios im set to 1.3v, so its not far off from the vcore readout either. untill im under load and jump up 20mV on the core.


Here, they explain that there is no Vcore increase under full load on your mobo (as shown also by your screenshots).

http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/forum/hardware-canucks-reviews/68949-gigabyte-x99-soc-champion-lga2011-v3-review-18.html

so, considering the same link for my X99S GAMING 7, their conclusions are the same :

http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/forum/hardware-canucks-reviews/67761-msi-x99s-gaming-7-motherboard-review-18.html

So, i am pretty sure if my vid=1,25V, then my Vcore load is also roughly 1,25V as they wrote.
Maybe 20mV increase max I think.


----------



## patryk

what is a safe voltage for SA


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patryk*
> 
> what is a safe voltage for SA


1.2 MAX, shouldn't need anywhere near that for most configurations though. More SA ≠ More Stability


----------



## patryk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> 1.2 MAX, shouldn't need anywhere near that for most configurations though. More SA ≠ More Stability


and what is the stock voltage because I do not show?


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> Interesting link I found :
> 
> http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/forum/hardware-canucks-reviews/67761-msi-x99s-gaming-7-motherboard-review-18.html
> 
> As you can see, with 1,25V in BIOS, the read points with DMM shows 1,251V under load.
> Conclusion from hardware canucks :
> *Overall, this motherboard has exceptionally good voltage regulation output. What you set in the bios is pretty much exactly what the board outputs. Also, there is no voltage droop to speak of on the vCore line, so there's no reason to play around with the Load-Line Calibration (LLC).*
> 
> My LLC is on AUTO.
> 
> Reading this link, it seems that there is no Vdroop and that Vcore load=Vid, right ?


Vdroop only applies to input voltage on LGA-2011v3.

The motherboard doesn't provide vcore at all, so the board's voltage regulation is virtually irrelevant when it comes to vcore.

The only voltages that touch the CPU that are provided by the motherboard are vINPUT, VDDQ, and some of the minor I/O voltages. Core voltage, ring/cache voltage, VCCSA, etc, are all provided by the FIVR, not the motherboard.\

Assuming you aren't using adaptive voltage, the vcore you set in bios should always be very quite to the vcore delivered by the FIVR and won't vary much at all with load.


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> Vdroop only applies to input voltage on LGA-2011v3.
> 
> The motherboard doesn't provide vcore at all, so the board's voltage regulation is virtually irrelevant when it comes to vcore.
> 
> The only voltages that touch the CPU that are provided by the motherboard are vINPUT, VDDQ, and some of the minor I/O voltages. Core voltage, ring/cache voltage, VCCSA, etc, are all provided by the FIVR, not the motherboard.\
> 
> Assuming you aren't using adaptive voltage, the vcore you set in bios should always be very quite to the vcore delivered by the FIVR and won't vary much at all with load.


Thanks.
I don't use adaptative.

When you say that Vcore set in BIOS doesn't vary much under load, you mean in the range of +30mV maximum ?
Means 1.25V set in Bios should stick to a Vcore load of max 1.28V ? Less ?

I ask this because as there is a bug concernig my motherboard to measure Vcore load with HWinfo, Aida, etc...I would like to be sure to be below 1,3Vcore under full load.
I have set 1,25V in Bios.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> 1.2 MAX, shouldn't need anywhere near that for most configurations though. More SA ≠ More Stability


what is the average SA used here?


----------



## MR-e

Anyone using the Asus X99E-WS USB 3.1 board? How well does it OC regarding the CPU and Memory clocks?


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> When you say that Vcore set in BIOS doesn't vary much under load, you mean in the range of +30mV maximum ?
> Means 1.25V set in Bios should stick to a Vcore load of max 1.28V ? Less ?


On both of my LGA-2011v3 boards (ASRock X99 OC Formula and Gigabyte X99 SOC Champion) my the vcore across all cores averages what I set in the BIOS and doesn't move at all, irrespective of load, if I have fixed voltages set and no power saving features.

For example, if I set 1.25 vcore, I'll generally see between 1.22 and 1.27v depending on the specific core in software, and vcore read points will be very close to 1.25v, again irrespective of load.

All vdroop should be on vinput and there shouldn't be any vcore rise under load (without power saving features anyway) unless adaptive voltage is enabled in which case certain AVX loads will cause a pretty big spike in delivered vcore on some setups.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> what is the average SA used here?


Probably under 1v.


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> what is the average SA used here?


idk the avg, mine's at 1.008v, i used a small positive offset in the bios to get it there


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> what is the average SA used here?


I'm using 0.95v on mine, which translate into +0.10v in HWMonitor, I have been running it for a while now and yet to have any issues.
The XMP profile on my ram set it to +0.55v.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> Anyone using the Asus X99E-WS USB 3.1 board? How well does it OC regarding the CPU and Memory clocks?


like other mobos.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> I'm using 0.95v on mine, which translate into +0.10v in HWMonitor, I have been running it for a while now and yet to have any issues.
> The XMP profile on my ram set it to +0.55v.


Mine is at 1.128v with +0.230v set in bios.
Under this voltage I have occasionally cold boot hang even if I'm running only at 2666MHz ram and 3.8GHz cache.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> like other mobos.
> Mine is at 1.128v with +0.230v set in bios.
> Under this voltage I have occasionally cold boot hang even if I'm running only at 2666MHz ram and 3.8GHz cache.


Try lowering it a bit, SA is very finicky.
I've noticed this more so on the Asus boards, personally I've noticed on my MSI x99a Gaming 7 board it doesn't matter what SA voltage I set I've never had boot hangs, so I've left it at the lowest possible.
Been running 0.95v for months now with no noticeable effects.

Oh and for the other following it didn't play a part in the L2 cache latency as I raised the SA voltage and still got 3.8ns, I'm actually getting 3.8ns every time I run the Benchmark no matter what.
I might try running up a spare drive with Windows 7 and see if it's the same.

Here's one for you @michael-ocn @Jpmboy

First boot, no chages in BIOS:


Straight warm Reboot, No changes in BIOS:


Thought you'd find that interesting.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> Try lowering it a bit, SA is very finicky.
> I've noticed this more so on the Asus boards, personally I've noticed on my MSI x99a Gaming 7 board it doesn't matter what SA voltage I set I've never had boot hangs, so I've left it at the lowest possible.
> Been running 0.95v for months now with no noticeable effects.
> 
> Oh and for the other following it didn't play a part in the L2 cache latency as I raised the SA voltage and still got 3.8ns, I'm actually getting 3.8ns every time I run the Benchmark no matter what.
> I might try running up a spare drive with Windows 7 and see if it's the same.
> 
> Here's one for you @michael-ocn @Jpmboy
> 
> First boot, no chages in BIOS:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Straight warm Reboot, No changes in BIOS:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thought you'd find that interesting.


one more time... go in bios and DISABLE SPEEDSTEP only that. and repeat the same comparison, cold then warm boot.

(lol - MSI board.







)


----------



## lilchronic

Just got this chip yesterday.
Batch# L549C733
Stock VID is .970v


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Just got this chip yesterday.
> Batch# L549C733
> Stock VID is .970v


you really like those 5820s.. what's that, like number 7?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> you really like those 5820s.. what's that, like number 7?


My 4th and my brother is on his second.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> one more time... go in bios and DISABLE SPEEDSTEP only that. and repeat the same comparison, cold then warm boot.
> 
> (lol - MSI board.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Yeah I know, tried that already, still getting 3.8ns.

It's no biggy, I just thought you'd get a laugh, I don't think it's the CPU, I think its the MSI board.
I'm going to be replacing the motherboard soon anyway, just waiting until Broadwell-e announcements and maybe new board revisions..

Speedstep off, High Power Profile:


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Just got this chip yesterday.
> Batch# L549C733
> Stock VID is .970v


You're getting the 2.8ns on the L2..
Now I'm concerned about mine


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> Yeah I know, tried that already, still getting 3.8ns.
> 
> It's no biggy, I just thought you'd get a laugh, I don't think it's the CPU, I think its the MSI board.
> I'm going to be replacing the motherboard soon anyway, just waiting until Broadwell-e announcements and maybe new board revisions..
> 
> Speedstep off, High Power Profile:
> 
> You're getting the 2.8ns on the L2..
> Now I'm concerned about mine


My cache is @ 4.3Ghz and my Ram @ 3200Mhz CL13.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> My cache is @ 4.3Ghz and my Ram @ 3200Mhz CL13.


Ah ok, mine is 3.4Ghz, ram @ 2666Mhz CL15, CPU 4.3Ghz.
I ran a test on my wife's [email protected], uncore 4Ghz, it is getting 3.2ns on the L2, but she has so much crap running in the background..lol.

Edit:
In saying that, I just bumped my cache to 3.5Ghz, still getting the [email protected], read/write/copy speeds increased but not Latency, so I have no clue...lol...


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> Ah ok, mine is 3.4Ghz, ram @ 2666Mhz CL15, CPU 4.3Ghz.
> I ran a test on my wife's [email protected], uncore 4Ghz, it is getting 3.2ns on the L2, but she has so much crap running in the background..lol.
> 
> Edit:
> In saying that, I just bumped my cache to 3.5Ghz, still getting the [email protected], read/write/copy speeds increased but not Latency, so I have no clue...lol...


the question of fixing the frequency (and you need to set windows power plan to Hi perf for the full effect even with SS disabled) was related to the difference between a cold and warm boot on L2 . And why are you so focussed on L2 cache? is the rig behaving poorly otherwise? ram speed, ram training drift, cache frequency, frequency lock, voltage lock, power phase start up and c-states... all can affect L2 cache value in AID64. not to mention background activity/services.
it's pretty meaningless. really.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> like other mobos.
> Mine is at 1.128v with +0.230v set in bios.
> Under this voltage I have occasionally cold boot hang even if I'm running only at 2666MHz ram and 3.8GHz cache.
> 
> 
> 
> Try lowering it a bit, SA is very finicky.
> I've noticed this more so on the Asus boards, personally I've noticed on my MSI x99a Gaming 7 board it doesn't matter what SA voltage I set I've never had boot hangs, so I've left it at the lowest possible.
> Been running 0.95v for months now with no noticeable effects.
> 
> Oh and for the other following it didn't play a part in the L2 cache latency as I raised the SA voltage and still got 3.8ns, I'm actually getting 3.8ns every time I run the Benchmark no matter what.
> I might try running up a spare drive with Windows 7 and see if it's the same.
> 
> Here's one for you @michael-ocn @Jpmboy
> 
> First boot, no chages in BIOS:
> 
> 
> Straight warm Reboot, No changes in BIOS:
> 
> 
> Thought you'd find that interesting.
Click to expand...

Cache degrading maybe?


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> the question of fixing the frequency (and you need to set windows power plan to Hi perf for the full effect even with SS disabled) was related to the difference between a cold and warm boot on L2 . And why are you so focussed on L2 cache? is the rig behaving poorly otherwise? ram speed, ram training drift, cache frequency, frequency lock, voltage lock, power phase start up and c-states... all can affect L2 cache value in AID64. not to mention background activity/services.
> it's pretty meaningless. really.


SS disabled, High performance, C-States disabled all result in 3.8ns, so I just re-enabled c-states left the rest how it is (c-states downclock everything on idle even on High Performance).

Rig has been rock solid stable since settling on 4.3Ghz months ago (you helped me with that, thanks again) and still is.
Come on man, you can't tell me your OCD doesn't kick in from time to time when tweaking overclocks or something is off, we're all guilty of it from time to time









I did after all this get my cache stable at 3.5Ghz, so I guess that's a bonus.
Just one quick question, for a 3.5Ghz cache, 1.11v seems ok, or a little excessive, as I increased eachh 100mhz, in increase the voltages by 0.01v each time.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Cache degrading maybe?


That's my concern, but I'm not getting and other indicators, my system is stable, gaming with no issues, encoding all type of video's fine, stress/benchmarks pass each time so it couldn't be, plus I didn't even have my cache overclocked at the time, it is now though and I'm getting better Cinebench scores too (was 1253, now 1285)


----------



## schoolofmonkey

@Jpmboy @kizwan

Oh come on, get this, I did a x265 benchmark on my 3.5Ghz cache, it failed and locked up, so I drop it back down to 3.4Ghz (which it was for those screenshots as well as the same powersaving setting, though c-states were on), 2.9ns on the L2 cache.
Maybe the chip is degrading, never had the cache heavily overclocked (3.3Ghz) until now though, "what the" is all I'm saying at the moment.


----------



## HeadlessKnight

Just tried Prime95 28.7 (Blend) stability test and man this thing is brutal, weakest cores jump easily to the mid 90 C area, and I got a freeze after about running for 6 hrs. My old OC which was stable at 1.230V now requires 1.240 to be fully stable in OCCT again (guess this is enough to keep me away from P95 from now on, lol).
I know some might call me idiot or whatever, but won't there any real life professional work loads that can push the cpu as hard as Prime95 28.7? My CPU is supposed to be 100% stable at stock clocks in all workloads and if it crashes with OC then that's mean there is something with the OC/ cooling itself.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeadlessKnight*
> 
> Just tried Prime95 28.7 (Blend) stability test and man this thing is brutal, weakest cores jump easily to the mid 90 C area, and I got a freeze after about running for 6 hrs. My old OC which was stable at 1.230V now requires 1.240 to be fully stable in OCCT again (guess this is enough to keep me away from P95 from now on, lol).
> I know some might call me idiot or whatever, but won't there any real life professional work loads that can push the cpu as hard as Prime95 28.7? My CPU is supposed to be 100% stable at stock clocks in all workloads and if it crashes with OC then that's mean there is something with the OC/ cooling itself.


Nothing comes close to using these instructions like Prime does.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Nothing comes close to using these instructions like Prime does.


y-cruncher... pretty brutal AVX Pi synthetic. http://oc-esports.io/#!/round/ycruncher_beta_contest


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> Thanks.
> I don't use adaptative.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> Here, they explain that there is no Vcore increase under full load on your mobo (as shown also by your screenshots).
> 
> http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/forum/hardware-canucks-reviews/68949-gigabyte-x99-soc-champion-lga2011-v3-review-18.html
> 
> so, considering the same link for my X99S GAMING 7, their conclusions are the same :
> 
> http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/forum/hardware-canucks-reviews/67761-msi-x99s-gaming-7-motherboard-review-18.html
> 
> So, i am pretty sure if my vid=1,25V, then my Vcore load is also roughly 1,25V as they wrote.
> Maybe 20mV increase max I think.


So, I have contacted The guy who designed HWiNFO to understand why Hwinfo (Or even Aida, ^speedfan, etc....) don't report in a proper way the real Vcore value.

He asked MSI and do you know what they answered ?

They answered that the inability to read Vcore is because of the combination of 6-core CPUs with the X99 chipset.

I am totaly surprised of this answer ?

Is there one of you with a 5820K or 5930K with X99 motherboard and who can read the real Vcore value with HWiNFO or AIDA or HWMONITOR ?
Then I could show this to MSI....

Thank you.


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeadlessKnight*
> 
> Just tried Prime95 28.7 (Blend) stability test and man this thing is brutal, weakest cores jump easily to the mid 90 C area, and I got a freeze after about running for 6 hrs. My old OC which was stable at 1.230V now requires 1.240 to be fully stable in OCCT again (guess this is enough to keep me away from P95 from now on, lol).
> I know some might call me idiot or whatever, but won't there any real life professional work loads that can push the cpu as hard as Prime95 28.7? My CPU is supposed to be 100% stable at stock clocks in all workloads and if it crashes with OC then that's mean there is something with the OC/ cooling itself.


Don't use P95 v28.7 with more than 1.1V on NH-D15.
I have also a NH-D15 and i7-5930K.
The only way to have lower than 80°c in Prime95 v28.7 (22°C ambient) is to have Vcore below 1.1V for me.

Then, if you choose Prime95 v28.7 as stability criteria, you have to reduce dramatically your Vcore. Then, if you have the chance to have a good chip, you can reach 4GHZ. If you have very very good chip (As me), then you could reach 4.3GHz at Vcore=1.09V

If you want to be in the area of 1.2V-1.3V, then use Aida64 stress test (But not with FPU test alone) and ASUS RealBench.
You will get higher CPU Core frequency also

Just stick the the followjng criiteria : 80°c maximum on hootest core during stress test at 22°c ambient. Then adapt your Vcore and cooling accordingly.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> So, I have contacted The guy who designed HWiNFO to understand why Hwinfo (Or even Aida, ^speedfan, etc....) don't report in a proper way the real Vcore value.
> 
> He asked MSI and do you know what they answered ?
> 
> They answered that the inability to read Vcore is because of the combination of 6-core CPUs with the X99 chipset.
> 
> I am totaly surprised of this answer ?
> 
> Is there one of you with a 5820K or 5930K with X99 motherboard and who can read the real Vcore value with HWiNFO or AIDA or HWMONITOR ?
> Then I could show this to MSI....
> 
> Thank you.


awful odd that he's saying 6-core. frankly I do not believe it. over a year into this architecture and hundreds of 6 and 8 core posts, Vcore, vid.. etc reported properly. I wonder if it is really an MSI thing. like schoolofmonkey.

8-core HWI and AID64 report the same.


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> awful odd that he's saying 6-core. frankly I do not believe it. over a year into this architecture and hundreds of 6 and 8 core posts, Vcore, vid.. etc reported properly. I wonder if it is really an MSI thing. like schoolofmonkey.
> 
> 8-core HWI and AID64 report the same.


Also me of course, I don't believe this answer...
So it's a bug somewhere on my MOBO... (Drivers, BIOS...)..I don't know.

SchoolofMonkey have the same isue ?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> Also me of course, I don't believe this answer...
> So it's a bug somewhere on my MOBO... (Drivers, BIOS...)..I don't know.
> 
> SchoolofMonkey have the same isue ?


he's chasing L2 cache (down the rabbit hole







)


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> he's chasing L2 cache (down the rabbit hole
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Sorry I don't understand (I am french







)

What do you mean ?


----------



## johnd0e

Ill have to dig through my screenshots to see if i have any showing vcore to prove it, but on my 5820k it was always displayed correctly, same as my 5960x is being displayed.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> Sorry I don't understand (I am french
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> What do you mean ?


rabbit hole... Alice in Wonderland?


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> rabbit hole... Alice in Wonderland?












It is chasing L2 cache which I don't get lol


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is chasing L2 cache which I don't get lol


He thinks his results are low so he is concerned about it, but there is nothing to really worry about.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> awful odd that he's saying 6-core. frankly I do not believe it. over a year into this architecture and hundreds of 6 and 8 core posts, Vcore, vid.. etc reported properly. I wonder if it is really an MSI thing. like schoolofmonkey.
> 
> 8-core HWI and AID64 report the same.


Nail, head


----------



## HeadlessKnight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> So, I have contacted The guy who designed HWiNFO to understand why Hwinfo (Or even Aida, ^speedfan, etc....) don't report in a proper way the real Vcore value.
> 
> He asked MSI and do you know what they answered ?
> 
> They answered that the inability to read Vcore is because of the combination of 6-core CPUs with the X99 chipset.
> 
> I am totaly surprised of this answer ?
> 
> Is there one of you with a 5820K or 5930K with X99 motherboard and who can read the real Vcore value with HWiNFO or AIDA or HWMONITOR ?
> Then I could show this to MSI....
> 
> Thank you.




Those are HWinfo readings on my X99-A USB 3.1 which are pretty similar to how the readings appear to Jpmboy's 5960X.


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeadlessKnight*
> 
> 
> 
> Those are HWinfo readings on my X99-A USB 3.1 which are pretty similar to how the readings appear to Jpmboy's 5960X.


Can you please post the same screenshot showing your Vcore ? Here we see the Vid's, which are ok fromù my side also.

Vcore is Under Motherboard informations in HWInfo


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> Can you please post the same screenshot showing your Vcore ? Here we see the Vid's, which are ok fromù my side also.
> 
> Vcore is Under Motherboard informations in HWInfo


----------



## HeadlessKnight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> Can you please post the same screenshot showing your Vcore ? Here we see the Vid's, which are ok fromù my side also.
> 
> Vcore is Under Motherboard informations in HWInfo


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeadlessKnight*


Vcore is not reported....


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> Vcore is not reported....


What? Do you not see it highlighted in blue?


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> What? Do you not see it highlighted in blue?


Yes !
i didn't see it.

Send this to MSI.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeadlessKnight*


Thanks.


----------



## inedenimadam

I too can confirm 6 core HW-E voltage reading working just fine in HWiNFO64


----------



## jprovido

Forgot to give an update. I've followed the advice of the members when I posted this memory benchmark. All I did was raise the uncore/cache to 3600 @ 1.050v then change CR from 2 to 1 and bumped the memory voltage by a tiny bit from 1.36 to 1.37v. and this is the result:

Before:


After:


I'd say that's a healthy bump in performance with just a few tweaks


----------



## lilchronic

really liking this new cpu 4.7Ghz @ 1.25v 1.9vccin with standard LLC 1.82v under load


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> really liking this new cpu 4.7Ghz @ 1.25v 1.9vccin with standard LLC 1.82v under load


Seems like the newer batches keep getting better, is that right?


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> really liking this new cpu 4.7Ghz @ 1.25v 1.9vccin with standard LLC 1.82v under load












Like mine


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like mine


Nice you need oc socket though,







im doing 4.3Ghz cache with 1.13v.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> Seems like the newer batches keep getting better, is that right?


Yeah i guess so.


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Nice you need oc socket though,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im doing 4.3Ghz cache with 1.13v.
> Yeah i guess so.


What's the prefix of the serial number 2W/35/36?


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Nice you need oc socket though,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im doing 4.3Ghz cache with 1.13v.


Yes...But I won't change my MOBO just to jump from 3.8GHz to 4.3GHz cache


----------



## HeadlessKnight

A 3.8 GHz cache on a non OC socket mobo is pretty impressive. What I really like about MSI mobos they all support 3 Way SLI with 5820K, while they might lack the OC socket this IMO makes up for it , while on Asus side only the top-of-the-line models support it.

https://linustechtips.com/main/topic/441555-cheatsheet-3-way-sli-with-5820k/

This is a very useful list. Looks like even Gigabyte too with the exception of the mATX mobo, Asus decided to be an asshat though and added this as an extra feature to their top-end mobos.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jprovido*
> 
> Forgot to give an update. I've followed the advice of the members when I posted this memory benchmark. All I did was raise the uncore/cache to 3600 @ 1.050v then change CR from 2 to 1 and bumped the memory voltage by a tiny bit from 1.36 to 1.37v. and this is the result:
> 
> Before:
> 
> 
> After:
> 
> 
> I'd say that's a healthy bump in performance with just a few tweaks


Yeah, i'd say so!


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> What's the prefix of the serial number 2W/35/36?


35. I had 3 others with 2W and they were all crap.


----------



## Jpmboy

Intel finally gets the manuf process down and good Si... just before Broadwell-E launches.








That said, I've had 2 5960X and can;t say I was disappointed by either.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Intel finally gets the manuf process down and good Si... just before Broadwell-E launches.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That said, I've had 2 5960X and can;t say I was disappointed by either.


5960's are binned better.


----------



## Radox-0

Out of curiosity, how much of a difference does a OC / Non-OC socket typically make. Assumed it was mainly marketing nomenclature and got board mainly for aesthetics (yes I am sad like that







)


----------



## johnd0e

Tweak town did an article on the soc champion and stated that with the normal 2011-v3 socket 3.8ghz uncore was about the max they could overclock(5960x) but with an overclock socket like gigabytes 2083 socket they were able to overclock uncore to 4.5ghz on their 5960x.

Could be other improvements, thats the only documented improvement i know of though(havent searched much to be honest).


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> Could be other improvements, thats the only documented improvement i know of though(havent searched much to be honest).


Hello

Memory overclocking also if the necessary controls are made available and function properly.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> he's chasing L2 cache (down the rabbit hole
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Oh bite me








Chased that rabbit and lost.....









I know there's nothing wrong with the CPU, and come to accept that there's a heck of a lot of bugs/gremlin's in these MSI x99 boards, if it was the cpu I'd be getting a heck of a lot of issues, which I'm not.
Though after MSI response to pointing out the twice pulled H.C BIOS was buggy, I won't be buying MSI again.

"Dear ................,

Thanks for contacting MSI technical support.

Regarding your concern, about the 86 issue, we will fix it in the next BIOS. About the Hardware Monitor. Please don't worry about it. Thanks!

Thanks for your cooperation in advance!

Best Regards,

MSI Technical Support Team"

@GRABibus
I to do not get the right vcore voltage reported, this was taken under a AIDA64 CPU/FPU/Cache stress test using HWiNFO64.


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> @GRABibus
> I to do not get the right vcore voltage reported, this was taken under a AIDA64 CPU/FPU/Cache stress test using HWiNFO64.


Thank you man








That clearly shows MSI has an issue here.
I am not alone !








I post to Martin Malik from HWiNFO.


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Intel finally gets the manuf process down and good Si... just before Broadwell-E launches.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That said, I've had 2 5960X and can;t say I was disappointed by either.
> 
> 
> 
> 5960's are binned better.
Click to expand...

How hard would you laugh if I told you that Intel doesnt measure/account for TDP when the CPU is using AVX? So your "binned" CPU has a low enough vcore to pass QS at a certain clock speed... but at the same time... it was never verified stable at those speeds using the remainder of the instruction sets its capable of.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> Oh bite me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chased that rabbit and lost.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know there's nothing wrong with the CPU, and come to *accept that there's a heck of a lot of bugs/gremlin's in these MSI x99 boards, if it was the cpu I'd be getting a heck of a lot of issues, which I'm not.*
> Though after MSI response to pointing out the twice pulled H.C BIOS was buggy, I won't be buying MSI again.
> 
> "Dear ................,
> 
> Thanks for contacting MSI technical support.
> 
> Regarding your concern, about the 86 issue, we will fix it in the next BIOS. About the Hardware Monitor. Please don't worry about it. Thanks!
> 
> Thanks for your cooperation in advance!
> 
> Best Regards,
> 
> MSI Technical Support Team"
> 
> @GRABibus
> I to do not get the right vcore voltage reported, this was taken under a AIDA64 CPU/FPU/Cache stress test using HWiNFO64.


^^ this.









good to see the rabbit chased you out.







enjoy the rig!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> How hard would you laugh if I told you that Intel doesnt measure/account for TDP when the CPU is using AVX? So your "binned" CPU has a low enough vcore to pass QS at a certain clock speed... but at the same time... it was never verified stable at those speeds using the remainder of the instruction sets its capable of.












maybe because they think anyone that would actually use AVX 24/7, or believe that p95 actually is a good stress of the processor logic architecture on a 8-core and run it for hours probably should buy a server class cpu (which will lower freq when AVX is in the stack.prefetch).


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> How hard would you laugh if I told you that Intel doesnt measure/account for TDP when the CPU is using AVX? So your "binned" CPU has a low enough vcore to pass QS at a certain clock speed... but at the same time... it was never verified stable at those speeds using the remainder of the instruction sets its capable of.


The silicon they use for 5960 is the best then the bad ones go to 5930's and 5820k's. Just like how they used the best silicon for the 4790k's. Thats all im saying. and it's pretty obvious with all these crappy 5820k's i see around.


----------



## Radox-0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> Tweak town did an article on the soc champion and stated that with the normal 2011-v3 socket 3.8ghz uncore was about the max they could overclock(5960x) but with an overclock socket like gigabytes 2083 socket they were able to overclock uncore to 4.5ghz on their 5960x.
> 
> Could be other improvements, thats the only documented improvement i know of though(havent searched much to be honest).


Thanks was always curious what the OC nomenclature meant and actually did.


----------



## MR-e

Man JP, you have a beast 5960x! and those ram clocks too!


----------



## Jpmboy

If this is GSAT stable, it's gonna be my new 24/7 ram settings for this 64GB kit.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jprovido*
> 
> Forgot to give an update. I've followed the advice of the members when I posted this memory benchmark. All I did was raise the uncore/cache to 3600 @ 1.050v then change CR from 2 to 1 and bumped the memory voltage by a tiny bit from 1.36 to 1.37v. and this is the result:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Before:
> 
> 
> After:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd say that's a healthy bump in performance with just a few tweaks


Hello KABAYAN!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> If this is GSAT stable, it's gonna be my new 24/7 ram settings for this 64GB kit.


sheeet!










I mean, schweeeT!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Hello KABAYAN!
> sheeet!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mean, schweeeT!


schweeeeT.


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> Oh come on, get this, I did a x265 benchmark on my 3.5Ghz cache, it failed and locked up, so I drop it back down to 3.4Ghz (which it was for those screenshots as well as the same powersaving setting, though c-states were on), 2.9ns on the L2 cache.
> Maybe the chip is degrading, never had the cache heavily overclocked (3.3Ghz) until now though, "what the" is all I'm saying at the moment.


The caches have ECC and if you are unstable, but not so flaky as to get obvious crashes/lockups, you may see performance degradation instead.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> The caches have ECC and if you are unstable, but not so flaky as to get obvious crashes/lockups, you may see performance degradation instead.


Yeah, but that's the thing, I'm not, if anything my Cinebench scores have increase, yes I did increase cache speeds from 3.3Ghz to 3.4Ghz,
but if the cache has degraded you wouldn't see consistent score increases I'm assuming.
Same with the x265 benchmark, with the 100mhz increase I'm getting the same consistent score which is higher than the 3.3Ghz I previously had.

With a few bugs that have been present lately here on MSI x99 boards, it could be brought back to BIOS bugs and wrong reporting maybe, I have flashed newer BIOS's since October last year when I did get 2.9ns, but again I only ran the test once on a new setup.
I got that randomly yesterday after 4 restarts and 2 CMOS clears, restarted again went back to the consistent 3.8ns.

The other guys seem to thinks it's a moot point if I'm not getting any system problems, "chasing the L2 Cache down the rabbit hole"...








Can L2 cache degrade and the rest be ok, or does cache degrade all at once?


----------



## michael-ocn

I always thought my swiftech h240x was kind of under performing and now I know why: tim-mate vs gelid-gc-extreme. I reseated my cpu waterblock wtih gelid gc extreme and i must say that stuff works great







Definitely a few degrees better than before, enough so that I think I've got the headroom to go up another multipler on the core and cache clocks. I haven't done nearly enough testing yet, but so far so good. Looks like my temps at 4.5 with the new paste match my temps at 4.4 with the old paste.

I know i need more than 1.264 to be occt stable at 4.5 (i tried and failed that before), so I've got 1.280 for vCore with VID typically at 1.266 (although I've seen it pop up to 1.272). I'd like to put vCore at 1.275, but seems like it's quantized and the next step down puts it at 1.264? So far it's only run about 20 minutes worth of occt, but its an encouraging start.

About a 25 point improvement to cinebench, scores 1353 with the new clocks.


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> The other guys seem to thinks it's a moot point if I'm not getting any system problems, "chasing the L2 Cache down the rabbit hole"...


Maybe it's indicative of a greater problem, maybe it's not. It's an anomaly that I'd want an answer for if it was occurring on one of my systems.

Quite a few times I've seen seemingly innocuous oddities turn into major issues. A recent example would be my other X99 board. There is a reason I'm not using my ASRock X99 OC Formula as my main board; it has a firmware issue that ASRock has yet to acknowledge that can completely cripple lightly threaded performance in some applications when HT is enabled. I first noticed it in LinX (six threads produces different scores on an hex core part depending on HT setting, which should _never_ happen without another load eating cycles or some major scheduling problem), but not seeing any problems anywhere else, I dismissed it, until I noticed that modifying some of my large file archives was going about half as fast as it should have...and by then it was far too late to get a refund on the board. So, it's relegated to a basic diagnostic/test bench until ASRock releases new firmware that fixes the issue that I have explicitly told them about that they keep telling me doesn't exist (an apparent language barrier is preventing their reps from being able to reproduce my tests...I tell them to do one thing, they do something else and go "see no problem").

At the very least I'd boot to another version of Windows and run the test on a bare install to rule out software.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> At the very least I'd boot to another version of Windows and run the test on a bare install to rule out software.


That's one thing I have planned for the weekend, Going to install Windows 7 and see if it makes a difference.
It's a shame there's no Linux Cache/Latency benchmark like AIDA64's, but I've look everywhere. (I've got Mint installed on another partition).

So far extracting 7 - 10gb rar archives haven't been any slower, multiple runs of x265 benchmark a yielding the same results.
But I'm sure you saw the response I got from MSI when I pointed out a HUGE bug in the latest BIOS, "We'll fix it in the next release".
I've had a strange BIOS bug since I've had the board which carried over 4 BIOS versios, with it only being fixed in the H.B bios, whenever a overclock would fail, didn't matter if it was cache/ram/cpu you'd get a hard lock (no BSOD), then the machine would cycle the Q-Code's 04 - 55 until you cleared the cmos, if you didn't clear the cmos every time you'd enter the BIOS and exit it would throw those looping code, MSI fob the issue and never addressed it directly with me, but it stopped in the H.B.
Now with the H.C BIOS being pulled TWICE it seems it could be the same issue's you had with the Asrock board.

At the moment I don't want to drop anything into the system until Broadwell-e then I'll switch to a decent Asus board.

Will let you know what happens with the Windows 7 run
As it stands so far, the L1 and L3 cache latency's are the same as they always have been, the L2 has settled at 3.8ns for the past 3 days though the read/write/copy have stayed the same (don't know prior haven't testing since October last year), with that one off 2.9ns reading, which again the read/write/copy was around the same as 3.8ns, it's just the latency.

Though I do kinda feel silly, most are saying not to worry, and don't like annoying you guy's with trival stuff


----------



## Cyb3r

agreed with blameless atm i'm trying to figure out if my memory oc is causing some weird issues (ie stuttering in windows till the chip get's warmer) or if it's my windows 7 install

schoolofmonkey it's never wrong to ask a question even if it could be something trivial







i've spend money to swap certain things cause they where bugging me out like all hell (cough realtek codec issues in CSGO and a few other places)


----------



## schoolofmonkey

@Blameless

See this is what's strange, now I don't know if it's an indicator of a problem, but I couldn't get 2 minutes into Linx without a freeze, where I can do 2 hours of OCCT large data set, realbench, x265/x264 etc (no prime).
But that's not the strange part, after the Linx lock I cleared the cmos, setup my BIOS again and got this on the first boot:



Then just did a reboot without changing a thing and got this:



MSI just release the H.D bios (Yep they pulled H.C completely), going to try that now.

H.D BIOS's first boot:



Hey @Jpmboy notice something about the screenshots, more so the "motherboard" section, found that interesting as all BIOS's were downloaded from the MSI x99a Gaming 7 support page.


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> I know i need more than 1.264 to be occt stable at 4.5 (i tried and failed that before), so I've got 1.280 for vCore with VID typically at 1.266 (although I've seen it pop up to 1.272). I'd like to put vCore at 1.275, but seems like it's quantized and the next step down puts it at 1.264? So far it's only run about 20 minutes worth of occt, but its an encouraging start..


Drat, occt killed it in under an hour









When it crashed, it was running with adpative (1.255v) + a small offset (0.005v) in the asus bios, those settings resulted in vcore of 1.28 and vid of 1.266. When i enter 1.26v for adaptive and 0.005v for offset, I end up with the same vcore but vid is about 0.005 higher. I haven't tested that yet. Despite vcore not changing, could the 1.26v setting be stable while the 1.255v setting is not?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyb3r*
> 
> agreed with blameless atm i'm trying to figure out if my memory oc is causing some weird issues (ie stuttering in windows till the chip get's warmer) or if it's my windows 7 install
> 
> schoolofmonkey it's never wrong to ask a question even if it could be something trivial
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i've spend money to swap certain things cause they where bugging me out like all hell (cough realtek codec issues in CSGO and a few other places)


you guys really need to test the stability of your ram OC with HCi Memtest and/or google stressapptest.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> you guys really need to test the stability of your ram OC with HCi Memtest and/or google stressapptest.


Done that already, HCi was at 1000% no errors, stressapptest pasted 2x 2 hour runs, it was the first thing I did


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> Done that already, HCi was at 1000% no errors, stressapptest pasted 2x 2 hour runs, it was the first thing I did


then it's not the memory OC in your case (assuming cache is unchanged since then).


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> That's one thing I have planned for the weekend, Going to install Windows 7 and see if it makes a difference.
> It's a shame there's no Linux Cache/Latency benchmark like AIDA64's, but I've look everywhere. (I've got Mint installed on another partition).
> 
> So far extracting 7 - 10gb rar archives haven't been any slower, multiple runs of x265 benchmark a yielding the same results.
> But I'm sure you saw the response I got from MSI when I pointed out a HUGE bug in the latest BIOS, "We'll fix it in the next release".
> I've had a strange BIOS bug since I've had the board which carried over 4 BIOS versios, with it only being fixed in the H.B bios, whenever a overclock would fail, didn't matter if it was cache/ram/cpu you'd get a hard lock (no BSOD), then the machine would cycle the Q-Code's 04 - 55 until you cleared the cmos, if you didn't clear the cmos every time you'd enter the BIOS and exit it would throw those looping code, MSI fob the issue and never addressed it directly with me, but it stopped in the H.B.
> Now with the H.C BIOS being pulled TWICE it seems it could be the same issue's you had with the Asrock board.
> 
> At the moment I don't want to drop anything into the system until Broadwell-e then I'll switch to a decent Asus board.
> 
> Will let you know what happens with the Windows 7 run
> As it stands so far, the L1 and L3 cache latency's are the same as they always have been, the L2 has settled at 3.8ns for the past 3 days though the read/write/copy have stayed the same (don't know prior haven't testing since October last year), with that one off 2.9ns reading, which again the read/write/copy was around the same as 3.8ns, it's just the latency.
> 
> Though I do kinda feel silly, most are saying not to worry, and don't like annoying you guy's with trival stuff


You'll like this. I've been seeing a consistently slower L2 latency with my [email protected] compared to 4.4. I've gotten 3.5ns everytime (compared to 2.8ns). I see the same results with the cache clock at 3.8 and 3.7 (which is how i've run the 4.4oc)


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> @Blameless
> 
> See this is what's strange, now I don't know if it's an indicator of a problem, but I couldn't get 2 minutes into Linx without a freeze, where I can do 2 hours of OCCT large data set, realbench, x265/x264 etc (no prime).


It's an indicator of instability, whether or not it's enough instability to cause issues is debatable, and will likely remain a mystery until you run into actual problems, if ever.

Modern version of the LINPACK binaries that LinX uses are even more stressful (though not always harder to pass) than Prime95 28.7. Most people will recommend you not run them. I personally won't use a 24/7 OC unless I can run them both as long as I care to without problems.

Regardless, the cache memory benchmark test AIDA64 uses probably isn't any more demanding than the tests you've already passed, though I'd double check the scores you are getting in those tests that have benchmarks and make sure they aren't sub par for your settings.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> But that's not the strange part, after the Linx lock I cleared the cmos, setup my BIOS again and got this on the first boot:
> 
> Then just did a reboot without changing a thing and got this:


That is pretty strange, and without some app or process using the CPU, I'm not sure what would cause such a variance between boots. Possibly memory training, but you'd expect to see a difference in main memory before the L2.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> You'll like this. I've been seeing a consistently slower L2 latency with my [email protected] compared to 4.4. I've gotten 3.5ns everytime (compared to 2.8ns). I see the same results with the cache clock at 3.8 and 3.7 (which is how i've run the 4.4oc)


How stable is that 4.5GHz OC otherwise?


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> How stable is that 4.5GHz OC otherwise?


Vote is still out on that. I can game on it and run benches with no trouble (yet).

It was not occt stable with the cache at 3.8, but I think it might be now that i've lowered the cache down to 3.7. I had given the cache a little more voltage but maybe not to take it to 3.8. I've left the extra vcache but reverted the clock to 3.7. Its done 45mins of aida and 23mins of occt so far. Time will tell.

I'll try reverting the cache to default clocks and voltages and re-running the membench to see if I consistently get the expected latency value like that?


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> It's an indicator of instability, whether or not it's enough instability to cause issues is debatable, and will likely remain a mystery until you run into actual problems, if ever.
> 
> Modern version of the LINPACK binaries that LinX uses are even more stressful (though not always harder to pass) than Prime95 28.7. Most people will recommend you not run them. I personally won't use a 24/7 OC unless I can run them both as long as I care to without problems.


That's what I thought about OCCT, can't pass it with any higher clocks than 4.3Ghz, generally it'll lock in the first 2 minutes if my OC is unstable, if the OC is stable I can run it for hours.
Never even tried Linx when I settled on my stable OC because it passed 6 hours of OCCT, and just did again (well 4 hours), yet I fire up Linx, nope ain't gonna happen, even if I drop the OC back to 4.2Ghz or 4Ghz stock cache (which is 3Ghz on the MSI boards).

What version of Linx are you using?

Today I'm going to install Windows 7 on a spare drive and see if that makes any difference, if it does it'll show it's a Windows 10 or Windows 10 driver problem.
The funny thing is I didn't at first have my cache overclocked, it wasn't until I noticed the 3.8ns from the old 2.9ns post I overclocked it.

Edit:
Spoke to soon, here is my Linx passable OC (80c on temps BTW)



And these are the AIDA64 Cache/Memory Benchmark results:


----------



## schoolofmonkey

@Jpmboy @michael-ocn

So after installing Windows 7 Pro onto my old WD 750GB Green drive, base drivers (did not install the Killer Nic or Nvidia drivers) these are the results:

First Boot after setup/driver install:


1st warm Reboot:


2nd warm reboot:


1st Boot back into Windows 10:


That's where I called it a day.
It's safe to say there's something in Windows 10 that is causing the latency issue.

Thoughts besides chasing it down a rabbit hole again (You can't make rabbit stew without any rabbits..lol)


----------



## jdallara

What role does Windows have in the allocation of system memory? Could be a problem with cleaning cache in Windows 10?


----------



## johnd0e

sorry i had to!!


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> 
> 
> sorry i had to!!


I like that, it was funny, we need to change the Rabbit Season to L2 Cache Season...


----------



## michael-ocn

[email protected] with [email protected] is looking good for me, about 1hr 30mins worth of occt test under its belt so far. I'm right at the edge of my thermal comfort zone (again). Once it gets fully warmed up, package temps avg about 80c with uncomfortable spikes in excess of 85c, cores avg mostly between 70 and 75c with not so scary spikes, on the hottest core only, into the low 80s. The coolest core's max spike was 71c (avg was below 70).

Better TIM was a real nice upgrade.


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> It's safe to say there's something in Windows 10 that is causing the latency issue.


Yep, that confirms it.

Not sure if it's a scheduling/timing oddity with Windows 10, or just something running in the background, but I think it's safe to say it's not some firmware/hardware fault or borderline stability issue...which is good and good to know.

if you are using any of the Windows 10 specific timing tweaks what happens if you remove them?

I believe tscsyncpolicy, useplatformtick, and disabledynamictick are absent on Windows 7, so it's possible one of these settings, if you've added/altered them on Windows 10, could be the cause.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> Yep, that confirms it.
> 
> if you are using any of the Windows 10 specific timing tweaks what happens if you remove them?
> 
> I believe tscsyncpolicy, useplatformtick, and disabledynamictick are absent on Windows 7, so it's possible one of these settings, if you've added/altered them on Windows 10, could be the cause.


Yeah I think the neighbors heard my sigh of relief when I finished the tests, though with my [email protected] I still can't pass Linx, but I can run OCCT large data set till the cows come home but it's been rock solid stable for months with those setting, well for everything I do on it anyway.
I do know Linx is a power hog, plus I don't have the best overclocking chip, can't even do 4.5Ghz with any voltage.

I did use some timing tweaks when mucking around with the HPET timer, someone suggested them way back in the thread, could be the reasoning, not to sure how to get it all back to default.
I'm just glad it's not my hardware.


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> Yeah I think the neighbors heard my sigh of relief when I finished the tests, though with my [email protected] I still can't pass Linx, but I can run OCCT large data set till the cows come home but it's been rock solid stable for months with those setting, well for everything I do on it anyway.
> I do know Linx is a power hog, plus I don't have the best overclocking chip, can't even do 4.5Ghz with any voltage.
> 
> I did use some timing tweaks when mucking around with the HPET timer, someone suggested them way back in the thread, could be the reasoning, not to sure how to get it all back to default.
> I'm just glad it's not my hardware.


You can use "no" to disable them. Windows is annoying, I don't know how to simply view what the bcdedit settings are?
https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/windows/hardware/ff542202(v=vs.85).aspx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> really depends on what you normally do. Enabled can reduce some disk benchmarks by 5-6% (PCIE NVMe drives), but enabled can also improve desktop responsiveness (along with a few other tweaks, noticably better 2D performance). I have not noticed an effect on 3D performance... but maybe other have.
> 
> Using BCDEdit tweaks generally results in a sharp and quick desktop behaviour.
> _bcdedit /set tscsyncpolicy enhanced
> bcdedit /set useplatformclock yes
> bcdedit /set useplatformtick yes
> bcdedit /set disabledynamictick yes_


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> You can use "no" to disable them.


The absence of an option is not always the same as the option being disabled or enabled, so setting no may not restore the default.

Anyway, might be best to remove the ones that aren't specified by default, test for improvement, then reintroduce them one at a time.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> Windows is annoying, I don't know how to simply view what the bcdedit settings are?


Just typing "bcdedit" or "bcdedit /enum" will list current options.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> The absence of an option is not always the same as the option being disabled or enabled, so setting no may not restore the default.
> 
> Anyway, might be best to remove the ones that aren't specified by default, test for improvement, then reintroduce them one at a time.
> Just typing "bcdedit" or "bcdedit /enum" will list current options.


bcdedit /set tscsyncpolicy enhanced normal (I need to double check when back at a PC)
bcdedit /set useplatformclock yes no
bcdedit /set useplatformtick yes no
bcdedit /set disabledynamictick yes no


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> @Jpmboy @michael-ocn
> 
> So after installing Windows 7 Pro onto my old WD 750GB Green drive, base drivers (did not install the Killer Nic or Nvidia drivers) these are the results:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> First Boot after setup/driver install:
> 
> 
> 1st warm Reboot:
> 
> 
> 2nd warm reboot:
> 
> 
> 1st Boot back into Windows 10:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's where I called it a day.
> It's safe to say there's something in Windows 10 that is causing the latency issue.
> 
> Thoughts besides chasing it down a rabbit hole again (You can't make rabbit stew without any rabbits..lol)


If I were you I would install Windows 10 onto that extra disk to know for sure whether it's Windows 10 is acting up.


----------



## jprovido

ram speeds does have impact on clock speeds. I downclocked my 3200kit to 2666 and tightened the timings a abit I was able to get a stable 4.7ghz overclock @ 1.29v. when I put it back to 3200mhz I fail a stress test in a couple of hours. I'm gonna stick with 2666mhz then


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jprovido*
> 
> ram speeds does have impact on clock speeds. I downclocked my 3200kit to 2666 and tightened the timings a abit I was able to get a stable 4.7ghz overclock @ 1.29v. when I put it back to 3200mhz I fail a stress test in a couple of hours. I'm gonna stick with 2666mhz then


You may need to adjust input voltage or possibly system agent.


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> [email protected] with [email protected] is looking good for me, about 1hr 30mins worth of occt test under its belt so far. I'm right at the edge of my thermal comfort zone (again). Once it gets fully warmed up, package temps avg about 80c with uncomfortable spikes in excess of 85c, cores avg mostly between 70 and 75c with not so scary spikes, on the hottest core only, into the low 80s. The coolest core's max spike was 71c (avg was below 70).
> 
> Better TIM was a real nice upgrade.


Doh







Still not stable, error on core #1 at about at about the 2hr mark.

I think I'll try bringing the cache all the way down to defaults to focus on core only. I'd really like a solution that doesn't add more vcore and heat that comes with it. I don't think i can afford more heat. If its still not stable at stock cache settings, would it make sense to try a higher cpu input voltage? I've been running 1.904v with LLC6 and it droops to 1.888v under full load, that worked great with [email protected], but now i'm going for [email protected]


----------



## TimTim1

Hello , this is my 5960x


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> If I were you I would install Windows 10 onto that extra disk to know for sure whether it's Windows 10 is acting up.


It might not be Windows 10 directly, maybe a tweak I've done, drivers, an app, though I have run the test in safe mode and still got 3.8ns.
I'll give Windows 10 a clean install tonight and see what happens, if it does go back to 2.8/2.9ns I know it's a driver/app trying to stealing cycles.
Kinda ruled out a hardware issue with not being able to reproduce the problem in Windows 7 at all.


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TimTim1*
> 
> Hello , this is my 5960x
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice, how'd you convince that micron memory run at such high clocks?


----------



## TimTim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> Nice, how'd you convince that micron memory run at such high clocks?


It was the cheapest kit, probably just lucky . Now he works for 2800-12-12-12-28-1.43 v, great timings for the cheapest memory.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Fresh install of Windows 10 with drivers still yielded 3.8ns, so it is Windows 10 or driver, swapped back to Windows 7 2.8ns straight off the block.

Though guys I have one other question, could a BIOS update cause overclock instabilities?
I updated to the new H.D0 (after the Windows 10 test) set the same overclocks ([email protected], cache [email protected]) ran OCCT, it was unstable, went back to H.B0 2 hours OCCT stable.

The lastest BIOS added Broadwell-e support, (won't be needing that because I'm jumping to Asus when Broadwell-e drops).

Is that normal sometimes?

Stupid MSI, learnt my lesson won't be buying them again, that's for sure...lol..


----------



## HeadlessKnight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> Though guys I have one other question, could a BIOS update cause overclock instabilities?
> I updated to the new H.D0 (after the Windows 10 test) set the same overclocks ([email protected], cache [email protected]) ran OCCT, it was unstable, went back to H.B0 2 hours OCCT stable..


What was your ambient temp when your OC failed?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> The lastest BIOS added Broadwell-e support, (won't be needing that because I'm jumping to Asus when Broadwell-e drops).
> 
> Is that normal sometimes?
> 
> Stupid MSI, learnt my lesson won't be buying them again, that's for sure...lol..


The latest Broadwell-E bios (3005) for my mobo breaks fan control. Also 2101 the one before it is known to decrease performance of memory intensive workloads by about 5% when compared to 2001. Asus is not really a saint. And from what I've read MSI has much better support and warranty than Asus.


----------



## Cutbait

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> Fresh install of Windows 10 with drivers still yielded 3.8ns, so it is Windows 10 or driver, swapped back to Windows 7 2.8ns straight off the block.
> 
> Though guys I have one other question, could a BIOS update cause overclock instabilities?
> I updated to the new H.D0 (after the Windows 10 test) set the same overclocks ([email protected], cache [email protected]) ran OCCT, it was unstable, went back to H.B0 2 hours OCCT stable.
> 
> The lastest BIOS added Broadwell-e support, (won't be needing that because I'm jumping to Asus when Broadwell-e drops).
> 
> Is that normal sometimes?
> 
> Stupid MSI, learnt my lesson won't be buying them again, that's for sure...lol..


I came very close to purchasing a MSI board with all the disinformation running around the Asus X99 platform schoolofmonkey. Following your overclock, I feel very fortunate with my Asus purchase.
But glad to see you have your MSI board stable. Hope you are enjoying your stable setup.

As far as BIOS and overclocking I do struggle with stability on my Sabertooth if not using BIOS 1801, released back in May last year. Memory related I suspect.

Recently updated my windows 7 to 10. Can notice a bit of difference in benchmarks, but not much so on the AIDA64 L2 Cache latency stuff

windows 10, 4.6 with 4.2 uncore


Windows 7, 4.6 with 4.1 uncore



I have been Happy with Windows 10 so far, after tweaking it a bit

Finally have my Titan X fitted with water block and added a UT60 280mm Full Copper Radiator to loop


----------



## ht_addict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emmett*
> 
> Hi everyone.
> 
> So i was curious about going 64 gigs and purchased the tridentZ F4-3200C14Q-64GTZ.
> 
> Thanks to those that answered my inquiry before about these.
> 
> So, I have a spent a decent amount of time on these, and 2666 is the most stable speed I
> can get from these.
> 
> I thought 3200 would be a no go anyway, but want to make sure i tried everything.
> 
> There is one XMP entry for 3200 and it was very unstable, 3000 proved not much better.
> 
> I have mem voltage at 1.35 . can anyone tell me what voltages if any I should be adjusting to
> try to get these higher?
> 
> cache is 1.100 under load. input 1.92. I have not touched VCCIO or VCCSA. cache speed 3800
> 
> running a 5960X on an asus X99 deluxe, latest bios.
> 
> thanks.
> 
> Emmett


I had the sa
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emmett*
> 
> Hi everyone.
> 
> So i was curious about going 64 gigs and purchased the tridentZ F4-3200C14Q-64GTZ.
> 
> Thanks to those that answered my inquiry before about these.
> 
> So, I have a spent a decent amount of time on these, and 2666 is the most stable speed I
> can get from these.
> 
> I thought 3200 would be a no go anyway, but want to make sure i tried everything.
> 
> There is one XMP entry for 3200 and it was very unstable, 3000 proved not much better.
> 
> I have mem voltage at 1.35 . can anyone tell me what voltages if any I should be adjusting to
> try to get these higher?
> 
> cache is 1.100 under load. input 1.92. I have not touched VCCIO or VCCSA. cache speed 3800
> 
> running a 5960X on an asus X99 deluxe, latest bios.
> 
> thanks.
> 
> Emmett


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jprovido*
> 
> ram speeds does have impact on clock speeds. I downclocked my 3200kit to 2666 and tightened the timings a abit I was able to get a stable 4.7ghz overclock @ 1.29v. when I put it back to 3200mhz I fail a stress test in a couple of hours. I'm gonna stick with 2666mhz then


Stick with the lower speed. I did the same. Get better Aida results on memory benchmarks


----------



## Qwinn

For the record I've never had worse than 2.8 latency on the L2 cache in windows 10 pro 64.

Now, another "is this safe for 24/7" question. I'm currently testing the following OC in OCCT:

5930k
4.5 Ghz core, 4.2 Ghz cache, memory OC'd from 2666 to 3000
1.32 adaptive vcore in bios, 1.34v under load
1.2 manual vcache
1.38v DRAM
0.880v system agent (offset +.001v)
1.95v vinput at LLC7, droops to 1.9v

Now, my temps so far in OCCT, 20 minutes in:
Max CPU package spike: 85c
Highest sustained CPU package temp: 83c
Max single core spike: 81c
Max sustained single core temp: 79c

(By sustained I mean more than 3 or 4 ticks in OCCT)

Should i be shutting this down as too hot? And are those voltages ok for 24/7, given nothing else I run gets the CPU within 15c of what OCCT runs at?

Thanks for any advice.


----------



## Qwinn

Oh, forgot to mention, I'm keeping ambient cool for this run, about 65F/19C.


----------



## deathizem

if you can keep a 19C ambient then you would be fine keeping it. if you can keep can keep those temps in any ambient temp you would be fine


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qwinn*
> 
> For the record I've never had worse than 2.8 latency on the L2 cache in windows 10 pro 64.
> 
> Now, another "is this safe for 24/7" question. I'm currently testing the following OC in OCCT:
> 
> 5930k
> 4.5 Ghz core, 4.2 Ghz cache, memory OC'd from 2666 to 3000
> 1.32 adaptive vcore in bios, 1.34v under load
> 1.2 manual vcache
> 1.38v DRAM
> 0.880v system agent (offset +.001v)
> 1.95v vinput at LLC7, droops to 1.9v
> 
> Now, my temps so far in OCCT, 20 minutes in:
> Max CPU package spike: 85c
> Highest sustained CPU package temp: 83c
> Max single core spike: 81c
> Max sustained single core temp: 79c
> 
> (By sustained I mean more than 3 or 4 ticks in OCCT)
> 
> Should i be shutting this down as too hot? And are those voltages ok for 24/7, given nothing else I run gets the CPU within 15c of what OCCT runs at?
> 
> Thanks for any advice.


That's right at the edge of my comfort zone, but I'd be ok with occt temps like that provided they don't creep up much higher as the duration of the run gets longer, 20mins probably isn't long enough to get fully warmed up.


----------



## deathizem

michael-ocn is correct I thought it was 2 hours in as far as OCCT I would give it at least that and everyone's comfort zone is a bit different


----------



## Qwinn

Yeah thanks guys, I wound up giving up on 4.5 core. That run was basically the new 4.4 OC I just finished doing up, but set to 4.5 with a bunch more vcore. Doesn't actually get me much performance though, oddly, so to hell with it, I'll stick with the very comfortable 4.4 OC.

As of a week ago I thought my best 10 hour OCCT stable OC was 4.4 Ghz, 3.8 cache, and I'd never actually tried to OC my 32gb of 2666 15-15-15-35 CR2 memory. Couldn't get cache higher than 3.8 to save my life.

Then, earlier this week I decided to give OCing memory a shot. By the end, I'd managed to OC that memory up to 3000 Mhz and CR1 without loosening the timinga at all, and after that, I was able to get 4.2 cache stable! Did wonders for my Aida benchmark, reads went from 56000 to 64000. And it passed 14 hours OCCT with max package spike of 79c and max core of 76c!

So, I was just getting greedy in that 4.5 run, but really, I can walk away with what I got very happily. Just going to see if I can make that 1.2 manual vcache into offset, test it with another 10 hour OCCT run, and call it a victory.


----------



## HatallaS

After much trial and error I found that the max clock my very limited mind is able to achieve is 4.8 but then my Display drivers kept failing, or 4.6 but then I couldn't use XMP.
Now with XMP 2 at 2666 cal14, I can run 4.5 clock and 4.2 catch under 48* 24/7.

But I am not happy having my ram been that "slow", and ram tunning kinda scares me, how much real world performance gain do you see from pushing your ram? I am very tempted in getting the new Corsair dominator 3xxx cal10.

I do would like to learn more about ram OC, any good reads you recommend?


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeadlessKnight*
> 
> What was your ambient temp when your OC failed?


22c, temps were maxed out at 70/74c, but like I said when I flashed back to the previous BIOS I never had an issue.

With Windows 7 I get a constant 2.8ns on the L2 cache no matter what I do or apps/drivers I install, yet in Windows 10 clean or dirty I'll occationally get 2.9ns, reboot and get 3.8ns.

I keep going around trying to chase the problem, but I still can't find any signs of a hardware fault, I notice differences between BIOS's, I did get my 4.3Ghz overclock stable on the latest BIOS I just had to add 0.005v to the core voltage (1.250v now 1.255v), but nothing is fixing the 3.8ns in Windows 10.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cutbait*
> 
> I came very close to purchasing a MSI board with all the disinformation running around the Asus X99 platform schoolofmonkey. Following your overclock, I feel very fortunate with my Asus purchase.
> But glad to see you have your MSI board stable. Hope you are enjoying your stable setup.


I've only ever owned Asus, and support here in Australia has been fantastic for every Asus product I've owned, I've got the direct email to Asus RMA Australia, so if there is any issues I email them directly.
But like what you were saying there was a lot of negativity towards Asus boards and the voltage spike problems they were having at the time, which kinda turned me off a little.
This lead me to try MSI, well so did Jayztwocents review of the board, but when I first got it I was dissapointed from the start, cruddy overclocks, strange BIOS issues that MSI's support either couldn't understand or fobbed off onto something else.
By then it was too late to return it, so I learnt to work around the issues, settled on 4.3Ghz core/3.3Ghz cache and went on with my daily life of using the machine, until a question came up on the MSI x99a thread about memory being slow, ran a test on mine, that first test I got 2.9ns, I ran it again the next day and got 3.8ns, this lead me to here.
I've had Windows 10 "issues" with this board since I installed Windows 10 more with x265 Benchmark, if I'm running in overkill mode, 1/2 the time all but one thread would stop, but if they did finish I'd get a good result (6.04).
Windows 7/8.1 works perfectly.

I'm not the only one that's had issues with the MSI x99a Gaming 7 board either, @Mr-Dark was another.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qwinn*
> 
> For the record I've never had worse than 2.8 latency on the L2 cache in windows 10 pro 64.
> 
> Now, another "is this safe for 24/7" question. I'm currently testing the following OC in OCCT:
> 
> 5930k
> 4.5 Ghz core, 4.2 Ghz cache, memory OC'd from 2666 to 3000
> 1.32 adaptive vcore in bios, 1.34v under load
> 1.2 manual vcache
> 1.38v DRAM
> 0.880v system agent (offset +.001v)
> 1.95v vinput at LLC7, droops to 1.9v
> 
> Now, my temps so far in OCCT, 20 minutes in:
> Max CPU package spike: 85c
> Highest sustained CPU package temp: 83c
> Max single core spike: 81c
> Max sustained single core temp: 79c
> 
> (By sustained I mean more than 3 or 4 ticks in OCCT)
> 
> Should i be shutting this down as too hot? And are those voltages ok for 24/7, given nothing else I run gets the CPU within 15c of what OCCT runs at?
> 
> Thanks for any advice.


I mean, the voltages are fine, better cooling would help a lot. What water block with the thermaltake system?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HatallaS*
> 
> After much trial and error I found that the max clock my very limited mind is able to achieve is 4.8 but then my Display drivers kept failing, or 4.6 but then I couldn't use XMP.
> Now with XMP 2 at 2666 cal14, I can run 4.5 clock and 4.2 catch under 48* 24/7.
> 
> But I am not happy having my ram been that "slow", and ram tunning kinda scares me, how much real world performance gain do you see from pushing your ram? I am very tempted in getting the new Corsair dominator 3xxx cal10.
> 
> I do would like to learn more about ram OC, any good reads you recommend?


Try these: http://www.overclock.net/t/1510328/asus-x99-motherboard-series-official-support-thread-north-american-users-only/0_20

and for extreme tips:

R5EOCGuide.pdf 1687k .pdf file


recognizing that the platform is aging mature so some advice is dated (like the better dram ratios.. .2666 and 3200 are the best ATM on x99)


----------



## Qwinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I mean, the voltages are fine, better cooling would help a lot. What water block with the thermaltake system?


It's an AIO, only one I found that has a 360mm radiator though.

Anyone know how to resolve boot issues when using offset cache voltage? Got an ACPI_BIOS_ERROR blue screen a couple of times, and just a plain boot freeze another time. 1.2 manual isn't high (I don't think?) but would be nice to have it adjust same way my adaptive core does.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qwinn*
> 
> It's an AIO, only one I found that has a 360mm radiator though.
> 
> Anyone know how to resolve boot issues when using offset cache voltage? Got an ACPI_BIOS_ERROR blue screen a couple of times, and just a plain boot freeze another time. 1.2 manual isn't high (I don't think?) but would be nice to have it adjust same way my adaptive core does.


offset cache cache should work just fine. Boot performance set to max in bios?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> I've only ever owned Asus, and support here in Australia has been fantastic for every Asus product I've owned, I've got the direct email to Asus RMA Australia, so if there is any issues I email them directly.
> But like what you were saying there was a lot of negativity towards Asus boards and the voltage spike problems they were having at the time, which kinda turned me off a little.
> This lead me to try MSI, well so did Jayztwocents review of the board, but when I first got it I was dissapointed from the start, cruddy overclocks, strange BIOS issues that MSI's support either couldn't understand or fobbed off onto something else.
> By then it was too late to return it, so I learnt to work around the issues, settled on 4.3Ghz core/3.3Ghz cache and went on with my daily life of using the machine, until a question came up on the MSI x99a thread about memory being slow, ran a test on mine, that first test I got 2.9ns, I ran it again the next day and got 3.8ns, this lead me to here.
> I've had Windows 10 "issues" with this board since I installed Windows 10 more with x265 Benchmark, if I'm running in overkill mode, 1/2 the time all but one thread would stop, but if they did finish I'd get a good result (6.04).
> Windows 7/8.1 works perfectly.
> 
> I'm not the only one that's had issues with the MSI x99a Gaming 7 board either, @Mr-Dark was another.


Hey bro

Yes, I can confirm that.. I had the Gaming 7 board and same problem's









should note at the end i throw the x99 rig away for the first buyer..lol and now enjoying the 6700k and Zero problem.. Fantastic Rig honestly..

the gaming performance is better now on the 6700k @stock 4.2ghz, even better than the 5820k @4.5ghz..









I will back to x99, if Asus drop a new board with Bw-E cpu's..


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hey bro
> 
> Yes, I can confirm that.. I had the Gaming 7 board and same problem's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> should note at the end i throw the x99 rig away for the first buyer..lol and now enjoying the 6700k and Zero problem.. Fantastic Rig honestly..
> 
> the gaming performance is better now on the 6700k @stock 4.2ghz, even better than the 5820k @4.5ghz..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will back to x99, if Asus drop a new board with Bw-E cpu's..


I was wondering where you went..lol

Yeah we both had strange issues with this board under Windows 10, and mine still continue, it has to be the motherboard causing it, not a hardware fault but something to do with MSI's BIOS.
Heck if I flash the latest I can't get a stable 4.3Ghz oc, yet H.B0 I can run OCCT for hours with no issues at the same clocks/voltages.

Then there's the L2 cache strangeness that shows up only in Windows 10, doesn't happen in 7 or 8.1...









Gonna wait it out till Broadwell-e, dump this setup and build new with Asus, if I could sell this x99 setup I'd go back to my 4790k for the time being...lol..


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> I was wondering where you went..lol
> 
> Yeah we both had strange issues with this board under Windows 10, and mine still continue, it has to be the motherboard causing it, not a hardware fault but something to do with MSI's BIOS.
> Heck if I flash the latest I can't get a stable 4.3Ghz oc, yet H.B0 I can run OCCT for hours with no issues at the same clocks/voltages.
> 
> Then there's the L2 cache strangeness that shows up only in Windows 10, doesn't happen in 7 or 8.1...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gonna wait it out till Broadwell-e, dump this setup and build new with Asus, if I could sell this x99 setup I'd go back to my 4790k for the time being...lol..


hehe, the 6700k is lovely cpu.. all my games smooth as hell not single stutter and no need for OC'ing at all.. also my memory kit at 3ghz without any tuning, just the XMP on and mission complete









also should note the boot time is way less than what it take on x99, on Nvme 950 pro for sure and yeah full SSD build without single HDD.. 850 Evo 1TB *2 FTW


----------



## Kimir

That L2 cache reading in Aida is a non issue, check on some of my screens, I have the same thing, nothing to worry about.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> That L2 cache reading in Aida is a non issue, check on some of my screens, I have the same thing, nothing to worry about.


Ah ok, so you've seen my ongoing screen shots, under Windows 10 its erratic, Windows 7 there's no issue.
I've been playing around tonight, if I quit uTorrent it lowers the latency, heck if utorrent is downloading it can raise the latency to 4.7ns.
It doesn't translate into Cinebench scores, or gaming benchmarks for that matter.

Just found a thread from 4 days ago posted on the official AIDA64 forums discussing the same thing..

Glad I'm not the only one seeing it.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> hehe, the 6700k is lovely cpu.. all my games smooth as hell not single stutter and no need for OC'ing at all.. also my memory kit at 3ghz without any tuning, just the XMP on and mission complete
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also should note the boot time is way less than what it take on x99, on Nvme 950 pro for sure and yeah full SSD build without single HDD.. 850 Evo 1TB *2 FTW


Yeah in the next build I'm ditching my WD Black mechanical games drive for a 2TB Samsung Evo SSD and grabbing a Samsung 950 Pro M.2 Nvme for the boot drive.
Will still be using the 4TB storage drive though..

I understand Z107 boot faster, not as much training etc on boot.

I don't mind the tinkering, but I want to know I'm tinkering on a stable and reliable motherboard that isn't causing strange issues, these mid range MSI boards seem to do exactly that.









I'm still in utter disbelief that the latest BIOS update causes my overclock to be completely unstable, honestly I can't even open OCCT let alone run at test with the H.D0 bios, H.B0 stable as a rock for 2 hours on OCCT, but you know these MSI boards as well as I do


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Yeah in the next build I'm ditching my WD Black mechanical games drive for a 2TB Samsung Evo SSD and grabbing a Samsung 950 Pro M.2 Nvme for the boot drive.
> Will still be using the 4TB storage drive though..
> 
> I understand Z107 boot faster, not as much training etc on boot.
> 
> I don't mind the tinkering, but I want to know I'm tinkering on a stable and reliable motherboard that isn't causing strange issues, these mid range MSI boards seem to do exactly that. rolleyes.gif
> 
> I'm still in utter disbelief that the latest BIOS update causes my overclock to be completely unstable, honestly I can't even open OCCT let alone run at test with the H.D0 bios, H.B0 stable as a rock for 2 hours on OCCT, but you know these MSI boards as well as I do biggrin.gif


Yea, I know how MSI board... when i look to z170 was thinking about z170 Gaming M7 and i added that to my cart on amazon but i remember the Gaming 7 x99.. then remove it and added the VIII Hero









the funny is the cpu usage now, even with 980 SLI the max cpu usage is around 70% in GTA-V @150fps or more.. this Skylake cpu is a beast thing


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> That L2 cache reading in Aida is a non issue, check on some of my screens, I have the same thing, nothing to worry about.


you see this?

http://www.overclock.net/t/1597782/fs-evga-evbot/0_20


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> you see this?
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1597782/fs-evga-evbot/0_20


Its sold as of a few seconds ago


----------



## Kimir

I still have mine in it's box, with 780Ti KPE firmware, I never had the use for the 980 KPE... since I'm not doing cold.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> Its sold as of a few seconds ago


good grab if you got it.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> I still have mine in it's box, with 780Ti KPE firmware, I never had the use for the 980 KPE... since I'm not doing cold.


shoot, I forgot you had a BOT.









remember MrT paid like $200 for his?


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> good grab if you got it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shoot, I forgot you had a BOT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> remember MrT paid like $200 for his?


I would never have paid such amount myself, unless if I was doing LN2 and enough fund to get any new KPE released in the future that MUST compatible with it.
I paid like 90€ for mine, which is MSRP if I'm not wrong. Maybe in a few year I will use it again with the 780Ti KPE when it will be an old school card and my situation better for me to do the jump to XOC. One can dream..


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> good grab if you got it.


Yup i couldnt pass it up haha.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> I would never have paid such amount myself, unless if I was doing LN2 and enough fund to get any new KPE released in the future that MUST compatible with it.
> I paid like 90€ for mine, which is MSRP if I'm not wrong. Maybe in a few year I will use it again with the 780Ti KPE when it will be an old school card and my situation better for me to do the jump to XOC. One can dream..


for the 980Ti KPE it is very useful for ram volts and droop. You are right tho, with the 780TiKP it was really a must have.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> Yup i couldnt pass it up haha.


Def worth it IMO.


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> for the 980Ti KPE it is very useful for ram volts and droop. You are right tho, with the 780TiKP it was really a must have.
> Def worth it IMO.


I would have liked to pick the 980Ti KPE, but EVGA goes nutz on the pricing of those compared to the previous gens.
It still haven't drop a cent as of today on EVGA webshop (930€ the 72%)... and the 72% is finally available at the French retailer as of 2 weeks ago for 879€. I see that right now there is the 76% and 80% available at a reduced price on EVGA, but still way more than the 780Ti KPE and 980 KPE was and the price I bought the KFA² 980Ti HoF watercooled for (750€).
And it seems like these days, the Matrix is doing better for the same price point.


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Def worth it IMO.


I agree, ive wanted one for awhile.


----------



## lilchronic

Played with my timings a bit more with this new chip and was able to get them a little tighter but i also raised my dram voltage 20mv.
I mainly used GSAT all day yesterday to get them as tight as i could then ran HCI over night, so im fricken tired or ram overclocking.







LOL


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> I would have liked to pick the 980Ti KPE, but EVGA goes nutz on the pricing of those compared to the previous gens.
> It still haven't drop a cent as of today on EVGA webshop (930€ the 72%)... and the 72% is finally available at the French retailer as of 2 weeks ago for 879€. I see that right now there is the 76% and 80% available at a reduced price on EVGA, but still way more than the 780Ti KPE and 980 KPE was and the price I bought the KFA² 980Ti HoF watercooled for (750€).
> And it seems like these days, the Matrix is doing better for the same price point.


MAtrix is the hot 980Ti ATM. Me?.. I think I'll wait on gp100.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Played with my timings a bit more with this new chip and was able to get them a little tighter but i also raised my dram voltage 20mv.
> I mainly used GSAT all day yesterday to get them as tight as i could then ran HCI over night, so im fricken tired or ram overclocking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL


it's a real PIA. GSATG does speed things up tho. Hey - with tRRD=4, have you tried tFAW=16?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> MAtrix is the hot 980Ti ATM. Me?.. I think I'll wait on gp100.
> it's a real PIA. GSATG does speed things up tho. Hey - with tRRD=4, have you tried tFAW=16?


Nah, ill have to try that though.


----------



## tistou77

Hello

Without mentioning the frequency, is what I test these 2 kits, without problems ?

http://www.corsair.com/fr-fr/dominator-platinum-series-8gb-2-x-4gb-ddr4-dram-3733mhz-c17-memory-kit-cmd8gx4m2b3733c17

It's Samsung IC, I guess ?
I wonder if it's stable at 3200 C14 with 1.35 or 1.36v of vdimm









Thanks


----------



## Kimir

It's sure is not B-die. Anyway, dom plat is just overpriced product, imo.


----------



## tistou77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> It's sure is not B-die. Anyway, dom plat is just overpriced product, imo.


B-die is a best of Samsung ?


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tistou77*
> 
> B-die is a best of Samsung ?


As of today, definitely. For both x99 and z170.


----------



## tistou77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> As of today, definitely. For both x99 and z170.


Ok thanks









I will test them, I will see.
I hope a 3200 C14 at 1.35 or 1.36v


----------



## Kimir

You should just get either the ripjaws 5 or trident Z 3200c14 if that's what you aim at. You might even be able to do 3200c13 with 1.4v and will still be cheaper.


----------



## tistou77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> You should just get either the ripjaws 5 or trident Z 3200c14 if that's what you aim at. You might even be able to do 3200c13 with 1.4v and will still be cheaper.


Yes but only 8GB stick, I want 4GB


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tistou77*
> 
> Yes but only 8GB stick, I want 4GB


Oh yeah and why is that? Don't tell me it's for the cost, when you are looking at Corsair Dom Plat.


----------



## tistou77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Oh yeah and why is that? Don't tell me it's for the cost, when you are looking at Corsair Dom Plat.


But the Corsair, I do not pay


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tistou77*
> 
> But the Corsair, I do not pay


What is that sweet deal of yours? I want free stuff too








If you don't pay for corsair, then look at those: http://www.corsair.com/en/vengeance-lpx-32gb-4x8gb-ddr4-dram-3600mhz-c16-memory-kit-red-cmk32gx4m4b3600c16r
3600c16 or 3200c14 8GB stick should be B-die.


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tistou77*
> 
> But the Corsair, I do not pay


love My Dom Platinum 3200's @ C15


----------



## tistou77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> love My Dom Platinum 3200's @ C15


Yes, now I have the Platinum 3000 C15 @ 3200 c15


----------



## tistou77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> What is that sweet deal of yours? I want free stuff too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you don't pay for corsair, then look at those: http://www.corsair.com/en/vengeance-lpx-32gb-4x8gb-ddr4-dram-3600mhz-c16-memory-kit-red-cmk32gx4m4b3600c16r
> 3600c16 or 3200c14 8GB stick should be B-die.


It's just for this model that I don't pay, otherwise I pay for Corsair ram
That's why I asked, but I will test them, I will see


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tistou77*
> 
> Yes, now I have the Platinum 3000 C15 @ 3200 c15


I actually modded my light bars too. Check it out..









http://www.overclock.net/t/1584699/corsair-dominator-platinum-modding-log


----------



## tistou77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> I actually modded my light bars too. Check it out..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1584699/corsair-dominator-platinum-modding-log


Nice job


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tistou77*
> 
> Nice job


Thanks sir


----------



## johnd0e

So whats the best memory kit to go with jn terms of best chance to gey a nice overclock? Im going to be picking up a 64gb kit once broadwell-e drops, was looking at dom's, hyperX or gskill.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> So whats the best memory kit to go with jn terms of best chance to gey a nice overclock? Im going to be picking up a 64gb kit once broadwell-e drops, was looking at dom's, hyperX or gskill.


http://www.overclock.net/t/1569364/official-skylake-haswell-e-24-7-ddr4-memory-stability-thread/1080_20#post_25063591


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1569364/official-skylake-haswell-e-24-7-ddr4-memory-stability-thread/1080_20#post_25063591


Thank you, i dunno how i missed that thread.

Edit:

Just realized it was linked directly to your post with the tridentz's haha. Its been a long day.

How are you likeing them? I was scoping out the 64gb 4x16 3200c14 kit on newegg earlier today.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> Thank you, i dunno how i missed that thread.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> Just realized it was linked directly to your post with the tridentz's haha. Its been a long day.
> 
> How are you likeing them? I was scoping out the 64gb 4x16 3200c14 kit on newegg earlier today.


the trident Z's ATM.... stick to the low cas 8GB sticks. IDK re: DS 16GB sticks. Ah - the SOC champ - 4 slots. the 16gb sticks shuold do fine.


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> the trident Z's ATM.... stick to the low cas 8GB sticks. IDK re: DS 16GB sticks. Ah - the SOC champ - 4 slots. the 16gb sticks shuold do fine.


Yea 4 slots make it more fun. Haha.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> Yea 4 slots make it more fun. Haha.


Some Fun


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Some Fun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


how'd you get the asrock timing configurator to work with the soc champ? i jkust downloaded it but it displays everything wrong.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> how'd you get the asrock timing configurator to work with the soc champ? i jkust downloaded it but it displays everything wrong.


Try version 3.0.5


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Try version 3.0.5


bingo


----------



## Ukaz

Hi guys ! I managed to get 4.6 Ghz on a 5930k (Aida and Realbench stable). My question is : to make the cache stable ( i.e 4.0 to 4.4 Ghz) ; do I have to up VCCSA too if before (core 4.4 and cache 4.0 ) was stable?


----------



## Kimir

No, you shouldn't have to touch your VSA to get higher cache OC stable.


----------



## tistou77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tistou77*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Without mentioning the frequency, is what I test these 2 kits, without problems ?
> 
> http://www.corsair.com/fr-fr/dominator-platinum-series-8gb-2-x-4gb-ddr4-dram-3733mhz-c17-memory-kit-cmd8gx4m2b3733c17
> 
> It's Samsung IC, I guess ?
> I wonder if it's stable at 3200 C14 with 1.35 or 1.36v of vdimm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks


I tested the kits with the same voltages as other Platinum (stable 3200 15-16-16-35 1T at 1.36v)
It's ok to 3200 14-16-16-32 1T
A 14-15-15 or 14-15-16, it does not boot, even at 1.37v (not yet tested higher)

I do not see what I could test


----------



## Qwinn

Quote:


> No, you shouldn't have to touch your VSA to get higher cache OC stable.


I didn't have to in order to get 4.2 cache (in fact, I can't find any VSA setting that improves on auto 0.880v, argh) but just for the record, Raja's guide says it may be necessary:

http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?51063-The-Haswell-E-Overclocking-Thread-and-Overclocking-Guide

Quote:


> We may need to apply a small boost to Vcore and VCCSA when the cache frequency is overclocked. This is because a faster cache ratio will increase the amount of data over the bus thanks to faster L3 cache access times.


I can vouch that adding +0.01v of vcore was absolutely necessary to get from stock 3.0 to 3.8 cache, and another +0.1v vcore was necessary to go from 3.8 to 4.2 cache.


----------



## GRABibus

It seems that my processor can fullfill an OC at 4.6GHz with less than Vid=1.2V :

8 hours Rog Realbench 16GB RAM stable at Vid=1,182V !!!









http://www.casimages.com/img.php?i=16042011024617369814168916.png

I will try 12 hours of Aida64 tomorrow and some hours of gaming to validate


----------



## ssateneth

Speaking of 4.6ghz, my extra 5960x isn't doing me any good. Got around to some 'quick' binning, does 4.6GHz across 8 cores at no less than 1.325v (hwbot x265 4k 2x overkill + 1 hour rog stress). But I got some wisdom teeth that I need removed. Need to figure out where to sell it aside from ebay so I can pay the oral surgeon.


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssateneth*
> 
> Speaking of 4.6ghz, my extra 5960x isn't doing me any good. Got around to some 'quick' binning, does 4.6GHz across 8 cores at no less than 1.325v (hwbot x265 4k 2x overkill + 1 hour rog stress). But I got some wisdom teeth that I need removed. Need to figure out where to sell it aside from ebay so I can pay the oral surgeon.


ill take it or trade cash and my 5820K for it....


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> It seems that my processor can fullfill an OC at 4.6GHz with less than Vid=1.2V :
> 
> 8 hours Rog Realbench 16GB RAM stable at Vid=1,182V !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will try 12 hours of Aida64 tomorrow and some hours of gaming to validate


That's awesome







And it's cool running too, with just the big noctua air cooler?


----------



## jprovido

My oc passed aida64 for 13 hours. Failed rog realbench in 3 hours. Any tips?

5820k 4.7ghz 1.295v
Cpu input voltage 1.9v


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jprovido*
> 
> My oc passed aida64 for 13 hours. Failed rog realbench in 3 hours. Any tips?
> 
> 5820k 4.7ghz 1.295v
> Cpu input voltage 1.9v


+10mv on the vccin and vcore.


----------



## jprovido

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> +10mv on the vccin and vcore.


I tried 1.295 vcore and 1.95v vccin. Been running realbench for more than an hour now


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> That's awesome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And it's cool running too, with just the big noctua air cooler?


Thanks !

Aida64 12 hours stable !



Here is the picture of my rig :

http://www.casimages.com/img.php?i=16042103094417369814169933.jpg

NH-D15 is cooled with 2 fans NF-A15 at 1500rpm.
I applied a thin and homogeneous layer of Kryonaut.

As you can see, the case is opened. I was obliged due to the fact that the NH-D15 is higher than Antec Nine hundred Two V3.

at 1.23Vcore and 4.6Ghz and 22°C ambient temperature, my hottest core reaches 79°C (Peak values, not sustainable) in Aida64 "CPU+FPU+Cache+Memory+GPU"


----------



## Qwinn

That seems kinda warm for Aida at only 1.23v actually. I personally don't consider an OC stable until it can do 10 hours OCCT, but I'd be afraid that would get you way too hot, it runs a good 10c warmer than Aida does at least.


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qwinn*
> 
> That seems kinda warm for Aida at only 1.23v actually. I personally don't consider an OC stable until it can do 10 hours OCCT, but I'd be afraid that would get you way too hot, it runs a good 10c warmer than Aida does at least.


I have a NH-D15.
For Aida with "CPU+FPU+Cache+Memory" , 79°c max (Some peaks, as I said, not sustainable), I think it is not so warm....
Otherwise, the temps are in the range of 60's.

By the way, I calibrated my DTS and for the hottest core (Core 2), i have a positive coefficient of 3°C in core temp.
So, as I think nobody reallty calibrates their DTS, you shoudl consider I have 76°C max on this core, if you wanna compare...

Which OCCT test version and test (Smalll, medium or large) do you use ?


----------



## Qwinn

OCCT 4.4.1 and large test.

In Aida my CPU package temp maxes around 70, hottest core around 65c. And that's with 1.296v on the vcore, 1.2v to cache. In OCCT at 19c ambient I get 79c max package spike and 76c max core spike. This is with an AIO liquid cooler with a 360" radiator.


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> I have a NH-D15.
> For Aida with "CPU+FPU+Cache+Memory" , 79°c max (Some peaks, as I said, not sustainable), I think it is not so warm....
> Otherwise, the temps are in the range of 60's.
> 
> By the way, I calibrated my DTS and for the hottest core (Core 2), i have a positive coefficient of 3°C in core temp.
> So, as I think nobody reallty calibrates their DTS, you shoudl consider I have 76°C max on this core, if you wanna compare...
> 
> Which OCCT test version and test (Smalll, medium or large) do you use ?


OCCT is tougher to pass and does run hotter (maybe not 10c hotter). Stick with the "occt - large data set" test. I've been running v4.4.1.


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qwinn*
> 
> OCCT 4.4.1 and large test.
> 
> In Aida my CPU package temp maxes around 70, hottest core around 65c. And that's with 1.296v on the vcore, 1.2v to cache. In OCCT at 19c ambient I get 79c max package spike and 76c max core spike. This is with an AIO liquid cooler with a 360" radiator.


Your cooling is really good....
I don't think I made any bad thermal paste applying or whatever...

I compared with a test on the net with same CPU and same motherboard, same cooler.
I applied same Vcore, same CPU speed than theye did.
i had a lower temp than they have..i assume my NH-D15 is performing correctly....


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> OCCT is tougher to pass and does run hotter (maybe not 10c hotter). Stick with the "occt - large data set" test. I've been running v4.4.1.


Yes, really tougher









Crash on core 3 in 6minutes


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> Yes, really tougher
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crash on core 3 in 6minutes


If I increase Vcore, then problem is temperature.
I was at 76°c on the hottest core at 23.5°C ambient and 1.18 Vcore.

OCCT is for stability of mid and high end water coolers


----------



## GRABibus

As you can read in my signature, I try to set up an overclock for what I call "Heavy AVX/AVX2/FMA3 applications".
My criterias will be :
- P95 v28.7 "blend" stable 24 hours with no more than 80°C on the hottest core at 22°C ambient
- OCCT 4.4.1 "Large data" stable 12 hours with no more than 80°C on the hottest core at 22°C ambient

I will have to decrease Vcore until around 1.05V to reach this temperature criteria.


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> Yes, really tougher
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crash on core 3 in 6minutes


Yup. Some people don't bother with this test and instead rely on the x265 or x264 for as their toughest stability test, it can make a +/- 100mhz difference in the end result.


----------



## GRABibus

I will rely on Aida and ROG for my daily use (Gaming and standard applications).
For a high reliability overclocks, whatever the application, I will try what I wrote above (P95 v28.7 blend 24 hours and OCCT Large data 12 hours), with of course, no more than 80°c on cores during tests, means lowering Vcore a lot.
But as I have a good chip, maybe 1.05Vcore will give 4.2Ghz stable...
Let's see


----------



## lilchronic

OCCT required me to up my vcore and vccin around 30mv - 40mv higher than what i had for aida64 , realbench and x265. That was with my older chip though haven't put this new one through that kind of torture and not sure i want to.


----------



## HeadlessKnight

I have found the hard way that OCCT is a joke compared to P95....
P95 is definitely the worst enemy of those processors.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> Yes, really tougher
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crash on core 3 in 6minutes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup. Some people don't bother with this test and instead rely on the x265 or x264 for as their toughest stability test, it can make a +/- 100mhz difference in the end result.
Click to expand...

I am one of those folks, x265 has not let me down yet. But this is just a non-proffesional, mostly gaming rig.


----------



## Qwinn

I haven't tried P95 yet and probably won't. I gave Lynx a try and it was ridiculous, within 2 minutes it gave me 10c hotter temps on the cores than I get from a 14 hour OCCT run. That's just insane. I'd be afraid to run that thing at stock, much less any decent overclock. From what I've heard, P95 generates similar temps.

The key reason I draw the line at OcCT is that it works, and without generating insane temps. Back when I was running at 4.5 Ghz and hadn't yet discovered occt, I passed the weaker tests and thought i was rock solid stable, and I attributed what rare crashes I got to app conflicts or whatever. Then I found OCCT, and crashed in 6 minutes. Had to go down to 4.4, but once 10+ hour stable, I don't crash in anything anymore.


----------



## HeadlessKnight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qwinn*
> 
> I haven't tried P95 yet and probably won't. I gave Lynx a try and it was ridiculous, within 2 minutes it gave me 10c hotter temps on the cores than I get from a 14 hour OCCT run. That's just insane. I'd be afraid to run that thing at stock, much less any decent overclock. From what I've heard, P95 generates similar temps.
> 
> The key reason I draw the line at OcCT is that it works, and without generating insane temps. Back when I was running at 4.5 Ghz and hadn't yet discovered occt, I passed the weaker tests and thought i was rock solid stable, and I attributed what rare crashes I got to app conflicts or whatever. Then I found OCCT, and crashed in 6 minutes. Had to go down to 4.4, but once 10+ hour stable, I don't crash in anything anymore.


Don't try it, you will be disappointed and you will have to either increase your Vcore alot to maintain your current OC or reduce the overclock.
I tried the 1344K ones and man those are really nasty. Your temps will be on the normal range in the largeFFTs but they are signficantly harder to pass than SmallFFTs.
SmallFFTs are only good at testing your cooling solution.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qwinn*
> 
> I haven't tried P95 yet and probably won't. I gave Lynx a try and it was ridiculous, within 2 minutes it gave me 10c hotter temps on the cores than I get from a 14 hour OCCT run. That's just insane. I'd be afraid to run that thing at stock, much less any decent overclock. From what I've heard, P95 generates similar temps.


Hello

The temperature is a side effect of the real concern. An excessive amount of current.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> OCCT required me to up my vcore and vccin around 30mv - 40mv higher than what i had for aida64 , realbench and x265. That was with my older chip though *haven't put this new one through that kind of torture and not sure i want to*.


^^ This. there's plenty of ways to test the stability of an overclock that does not limit the OC soley due to overheating due to unrealistic current demands (see Praz's post).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeadlessKnight*
> 
> I have found the hard way that OCCT is a joke compared to P95....
> *P95 is definitely the worst enemy of those processors.*


I agree 100% and the stress on the logic and architecture is not in-line with the over current. p95's relevance for this purpose went the way of the dinosaur.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> The temperature is a side effect of the real concern. An excessive amount of current.


^^ This !!


----------



## Qwinn

Obviously I agree as far as Prime/Lynx are concerned, but I see OCCT as an effective compromise, mainly because it *has* found stability issues for me that weren't heat dependent and that no other tests I ran could find, and once I've hit 10 hours stable I've never had issues again. If there are other ways to truly ferret out instability that don't run hotter than Aida or Realbench, I'd love to know what they are, because those two sadly definitely don't do the job.


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qwinn*
> 
> Aida or Realbench, I'd love to know what they are, because those two sadly definitely don't do the job.


I wouldn't say they don't do the job....
They are really nice to give an overall view of stability for daily use, stability in most of games, when you have a stock or mid or high end air-cooling.

They give a chance to "Air cooling" owners to have stable overclopkcs in most of standard applications for a non-professionnal desktop or gaming machines

Targetting stability and higher that 4.3Ghz with OCCT and P95 v28.xx is "ok" for people who owns high end water cooling.

Thjis is why I define 2 overclocks.
One is at high frequency with ROG and Aida for gaming mostly.

For "rock solid" topic, I will use P95 v28.7 and OCCT.


----------



## Qwinn

Eh. I see it differently, because I won't settle for less than stable-as-stock on any system I run regardless of cooling. The potential for OS corruption is unacceptable to me even on a gaming rig. That said, I don't think OCCT adds an excessive amount of heat over the other tests, and the sacrifice of speed for stability using OCCT is reasonable (usually just 100Mhz less than under Aida/Realbench), unlike Lynx/Prime. But I'm also happy to drop my ambient to 19c or lower for my stability run, since I know normal gaming use will never get as hot as OCCT, whereas they CAN get as hot as Aida/Realbench. I suppose that's another reason I like OCCT. It implicitly adds about a 10 degree buffer to your normal use heat...I'd rather the hottest my CPU get under regular use be around 55-65c (and it is). If I'm only limiting my OC by 80c running Aida, I'm going to be running at 80c during a lot of games too, and that's too high for sustained use to my liking. Now Lynx/Prime being 30c over normal gaming temps - that's just over the top.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> I wouldn't say they don't do the job....
> They are really nice to give an overall view of stability for daily use, stability in most of games, when you have a stock or mid or high end air-cooling.
> 
> They give a chance to "Air cooling" owners to have stable overclopkcs in most of standard applications for a non-professionnal desktop or gaming machines
> 
> Targetting stability and higher that 4.3Ghz with OCCT and P95 v28.xx is "ok" for people who owns high end water cooling.
> 
> Thjis is why I define 2 overclocks.
> One is at high frequency with ROG and Aida for gaming mostly.
> 
> *For "rock solid" topic, I will use P95 v28.7 and OCCT.*


If you're wanting to go all out, Intel's latest linpack (linx 0.6.6e) is a lot more difficult to pass than P95 28.7.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Going off me own personal experience, and I am no where near as good as most of these guys here at overclocking.
2 Hours of OCCT has left me with currently 4 month stable machine that has never crashed with anything I've thrown at it, yes it's only [email protected] and the latest MB BIOS sucks..lol..
Running OCCT gives me Temps of 72c under a H110.

It's been stable using Adobe Premier, Photoshop, x265/x264 Encoding, some taking all day to encode, Maya etc and any games thrown at it (I have a teenager doing Computer Graphic design and 3D Modeling).
This is why I found it strange with the L2 Cache thing as everything else ran perfectly, but it's sorted









But Prime95 will kill the OC in minutes, so I don't know, heck is there anything out there other than prime95 that causing that much stress to a system?


----------



## Emmett

Hello.

I purchased a kit of TridentZ 64GB 3200 4x16 for my 5960X and X99 deluxe non 3.1 setup.

Initially i wrote that 3200 was not working at any adjustment in timings. etc. but 2600 (2666 precisely) was fine.

I am having the strangest issue now and wondered if someone may have come across this.

I just flashed to new 3004 bios (2101 worked this way also) after flashing with all settings at default, I set XMP 3200
and booted into windows fine. i restarted and set 1.35 volts for memory, and changed to 1T with two seperate reboots.
i then proceeded to put all my values back in for my overclock and voltages. 4400 and 4000 cache. the machine will
shutdown and restart depending on the settings, always back to windows, no issues.

but if I command the machine to just shutdown. the next time i restart. it will not load windows. error code 000000089 ?

clear CMOS will let me reload all my values for 2666 and all is good, but if i try 3200 sometimes i dont even post. if it does i
get to windows load and it tell me OS unloadable.

If I reflash bios I can use 3200 just fine, and reload all my clock/voltage values ETC and all is good until >I< shut it down.
I so far reproduced 3 times.

is there something I am missing? any help on a setting to stop this behavior?

Thanks.


----------



## jprovido

my overclock just passed 13 hours with Realbench 5820k @ 1.295v vccin @ 1.95v . I'm gonna try OCCT too and see how it goes


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qwinn*
> 
> Obviously I agree as far as Prime/Lynx are concerned, but I see OCCT as an effective compromise, mainly because it *has* found stability issues for me that weren't heat dependent and that no other tests I ran could find, and once I've hit 10 hours stable I've never had issues again. If there are other ways to truly ferret out instability that don't run hotter than Aida or Realbench, I'd love to know what they are, because those two sadly definitely don't do the job.


That's how I have come to look at it too, but now i'm in a quandary. My 4.4 settings have never failed under occt and its run probably between 12 and 24 hours total (not in one long session). I've been working on 4.5 settings and they currently are not occt stable, fails in under an hour. I'm not willing to add more voltage. It's at 1.28 now and bringing it up to 1.29 would make it too hot to stress test under occt.

My choices.
1) find some way to stabilize w/o adding more voltage
2) back down to 4.4
3) run it at 4.5 despite not being occt stable (i've been doing this for a week or so).

I'd like to find a #1 kind of answer. I've tried a couple things that haven't worked: increased vccin 20mv, increased vcache by 10mv, increased vcore by 5mv. I'm not ready to give up on #1 yet though. I have a lot of bios settings on Auto or their defaults and I'm wondering about 2 in particular. This is with ab Asus X99-Pro board.

VRM Spread Spectrum - I have it disabled, but the comment in the bios says enable to increase system stability.
CPU Spread spectrum - I have it on auto, but the comment says to disable to increase overclocking capability

I'll give these a try but I'm wondering if anybody here has an idea about how much impact these settings can have?

Another setting not related to the cpu that I wonder about is DRAM Power Phase Control - I have this on Standard. The Optimized mode for the corresponding setting for the CPU made a world of a difference. Can this one have a significant impact on memory oc'ability? When I tried before, the 2400mhz micron kit i have really did not like running at any other frequency.


----------



## inedenimadam

VRM and CPU spread spectrum can safely be disabled. What they do is modulate their clock to elmiate EMF interference with other electronic devices. What this means for overclocking is that your 45x will modulate, for example: 4489.75-4512.56 instead of a steady 4500.00. If you are on the edge of stability, the modulation on the high end may be too much for the voltage set, causing you to fail stress testing. The VRMs essentially do the same thing, they have a switching frequency that will modulate, and may cause minor fluctuations in voltage delivery. Stabilizing these by disabling the spread might help stabilize a near stable overclock. However, don't expect miracles, the spread is usually pretty minute to begin with.

Best of luck. It sounds like you just need more voltage and better cooling, but you should disable the spread anyway.


----------



## Qwinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> That's how I have come to look at it too, but now i'm in a quandary. My 4.4 settings have never failed under occt and its run probably between 12 and 24 hours total (not in one long session). I've been working on 4.5 settings and they currently are not occt stable, fails in under an hour. I'm not willing to add more voltage. It's at 1.28 now and bringing it up to 1.29 would make it too hot to stress test under occt.
> 
> My choices.
> 1) find some way to stabilize w/o adding more voltage
> 2) back down to 4.4
> 3) run it at 4.5 despite not being occt stable (i've been doing this for a week or so).
> 
> I'd like to find a #1 kind of answer. I've tried a couple things that haven't worked: increased vccin 20mv, increased vcache by 10mv, increased vcore by 5mv. I'm not ready to give up on #1 yet though. I have a lot of bios settings on Auto or their defaults and I'm wondering about 2 in particular. This is with ab Asus X99-Pro board.
> 
> VRM Spread Spectrum - I have it disabled, but the comment in the bios says enable to increase system stability.
> CPU Spread spectrum - I have it on auto, but the comment says to disable to increase overclocking capability
> 
> I'll give these a try but I'm wondering if anybody here has an idea about how much impact these settings can have?
> 
> Another setting not related to the cpu that I wonder about is DRAM Power Phase Control - I have this on Standard. The Optimized mode for the corresponding setting for the CPU made a world of a difference. Can this one have a significant impact on memory oc'ability? When I tried before, the 2400mhz micron kit i have really did not like running at any other frequency.


That's actually an almost exact copy of my own experience, heh. I finally gave up on 4.5 last week (after months of going back to it trying everything under the sun) when I ran some benchmarks and discovered my 4.4 oc with a bit of extra cache oc (4.2) did almost identically as my 4.5 with 3.8 cache, which was the highest I could take the cache for reasonable 24/7 temps. Maybe the 4.5 was sluggish due to the instability, I don't know, but either way there was no performance improvement worth continuing the abuse I was putting my system through.

Before you continue beating your head against the wall, see how the 2 speeds actually compare. In my case, even with the extra vcore I had to add to get 4.2 cache stable, it's still a lot lower temps and voltage to get the same performance.


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> VRM and CPU spread spectrum can safely be disabled. What they do is modulate their clock to elmiate EMF interference with other electronic devices. What this means for overclocking is that your 45x will modulate, for example: 4489.75-4512.56 instead of a steady 4500.00. If you are on the edge of stability, the modulation on the high end may be too much for the voltage set, causing you to fail stress testing. The VRMs essentially do the same thing, they have a switching frequency that will modulate, and may cause minor fluctuations in voltage delivery. Stabilizing these by disabling the spread might help stabilize a near stable overclock. However, don't expect miracles, the spread is usually pretty minute to begin with.
> 
> Best of luck. *It sounds like you just need more voltage and better cooling*, but you should disable the spread anyway.


Yup, not long ago i switched thermal paste to gelid-gc-extreme and it made about a 4c difference. I thought that might be enough to push it up to 4.5 but its really not, the temp difference between 4.4 and 4.5 is closer to 6 or 7c. I'm getting too greedy.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qwinn*
> 
> That's actually an almost exact copy of my own experience, heh. I finally gave up on 4.5 last week (after months of going back to it trying everything under the sun) when I ran some benchmarks and discovered my 4.4 oc with a bit of extra cache oc (4.2) did almost identically as my 4.5 with 3.8 cache. Maybe the 4.5 was sluggish due to the instability, I don't know, but either way there was no performance improvement worth continuing the abuse I was putting my system through.
> 
> Before you continue beating your head against the wall, see how the 2 speeds actually compare. In my case, even with the extra vcore I had to add to get 4.2 cache stable, it's still a lot lower temps and voltage to get the same performance.


Haha... after just running occt at my 4.4 oc and looking at the comfortably low temps compared to my sketchy hot 4.5 settings, I was just coming around to that same conclusion! I'll back the core down to 4.4, but use the extra thermal headroom to increase the cache clock. I currently run the cache at 3.7, i'll shoot for something north of 4.

And i'd also like to tinker some more with the memory, it'd be nice if that phase control setting helps bump it up to at least 2666.


----------



## inedenimadam

System Agent helps stabilize Memory, as may cache voltage. Also, VDIMM pulls from the VRMs, so it doesn't really add heat to the CPU to add it. Set the DRAM power to optimized, and 140%.


----------



## Qwinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> Yup, not long ago i switched thermal paste to gelid-gc-extreme and it made about a 4c difference. I thought that might be enough to push it up to 4.5 but its really not, the temp difference between 4.4 and 4.5 is closer to 6 or 7c. I'm getting too greedy.
> Haha... after just running occt at my 4.4 oc and looking at the comfortably low temps compared to my sketchy hot 4.5 settings, I was just coming around to that same conclusion! I'll back the core down to 4.4, but use the extra thermal headroom to increase the cache clock. I currently run the cache at 3.7, i'll shoot for something north of 4.
> 
> And i'd also like to tinker some more with the memory, it'd be nice if that phase control setting helps bump it up to at least 2666.


I recommend overclocking your memory before the cache. In my particular case, I was resigned for months to not being able to OC my cache beyond 3.8. Then last week I overclocked my memory for the first time. Then I decided to try the cache again. Plugged in a 42 multiplier and 1.2vcache and gave it 0.01 more vcore for good measure and it passed 14 hours occt on the first try. Blew me away.

And yes, go Optimized with both cpu and dram. Also, if you haven't already, set CPU current capability to 140% (it won't increase temps) and 120% to the dram current capability when you oc them. But the 140% current capability is crucial. If there's a single magic bullet setting besides voltage to help you get stable, that would be it.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qwinn*
> 
> Eh. I see it differently, because I won't settle for less than stable-as-stock on any system I run regardless of cooling. The potential for OS corruption is unacceptable to me even on a gaming rig. That said, I don't think OCCT adds an excessive amount of heat over the other tests, and the sacrifice of speed for stability using OCCT is reasonable (usually just 100Mhz less than under Aida/Realbench), unlike Lynx/Prime. But I'm also happy to drop my ambient to 19c or lower for my stability run, since I know normal gaming use will never get as hot as OCCT, whereas they CAN get as hot as Aida/Realbench. I suppose that's another reason I like OCCT. It implicitly adds about a 10 degree buffer to your normal use heat...I'd rather the hottest my CPU get under regular use be around 55-65c (and it is). If I'm only limiting my OC by 80c running Aida, I'm going to be running at 80c during a lot of games too, and that's too high for sustained use to my liking. Now Lynx/Prime being 30c over normal gaming temps - that's just over the top.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> The temperature is a side effect of the real concern. An excessive amount of current.


----------



## GRABibus

I passed 12 hours OCCT 4.4.1 "large data set 64 bit test" with 4.5GHz (45x100) and :
Vid=1,152V
Vccin load = 1,936V
Vring load = 1.126V



I will now do 8 hours of Realbench and 12 hours of Aida.


----------



## Kimir

OCCT is tougher than aida or real bench, no point on doing them after that, IMO.


----------



## Desolutional

Why is your TJmax 102C? That's H.O.T. Like fire, H.O.T.























You might want to go into your BIOS and find "Core Max Temperature" and set it to something safer like 80C.

Oh and about stress tests, OCCT for 6 hours will iron out any Vcore, Cache Voltage and VCCIN issues. Totally. GSAT for 12 hours should pretty much guarantee 24/7 stability, but even 4 hours is enough for most setups. Remember, the thick of it is, max out VCCIN to 1.98V, bring Vcore up to the highest (I stay under 1.30V personally) it can sustain under your cooling (aim to keep cores below 70C) and focus on cache after you get core stable. VCCIN is easiest to tune at the end after you're definitely sure Vcore and Vcache are working nicely. I'll assume for BW-E it'll be fairly similar, but I'm waiting for official pricing before hopping on that bandwagon.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Why is your TJmax 102C? That's H.O.T. Like fire, H.O.T.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You might want to go into your BIOS and find "Core Max Temperature" and set it to something safer like 80C.
> 
> Oh and about stress tests, OCCT for 6 hours will iron out any Vcore, Cache Voltage and VCCIN issues. Totally. GSAT for 12 hours should pretty much guarantee 24/7 stability, but even 4 hours is enough for most setups. Remember, the thick of it is, max out VCCIN to 1.98V, bring Vcore up to the highest (I stay under 1.30V personally) it can sustain under your cooling (aim to keep cores below 70C) and focus on cache after you get core stable. VCCIN is easiest to tune at the end after you're definitely sure Vcore and Vcache are working nicely. I'll assume for BW-E it'll be fairly similar, but I'm waiting for official pricing before hopping on that bandwagon.


His chip is not even close to hitting tjmax. nothing to worry about.

also on my gigabyte board there is no setting to change it. With default settings it goes to 102° and when i overclock somehow it changes to 92°.


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Why is your TJmax 102C? That's H.O.T. Like fire, H.O.T.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You might want to go into your BIOS and find "Core Max Temperature" and set it to something safer like 80C.
> 
> Oh and about stress tests, OCCT for 6 hours will iron out any Vcore, Cache Voltage and VCCIN issues. Totally. GSAT for 12 hours should pretty much guarantee 24/7 stability, but even 4 hours is enough for most setups. Remember, the thick of it is, max out VCCIN to 1.98V, bring Vcore up to the highest (I stay under 1.30V personally) it can sustain under your cooling (aim to keep cores below 70C) and focus on cache after you get core stable. VCCIN is easiest to tune at the end after you're definitely sure Vcore and Vcache are working nicely. I'll assume for BW-E it'll be fairly similar, but I'm waiting for official pricing before hopping on that bandwagon.


Tjmax is an Intel data.
It can go to 105C.

The thing is that this value can change as mentionned by Lilchronic.
for me, at dead idle , the value is 97C.

For températures measurements, This must be taken into account as Coretemp, realtemp, hwmonitor report report delta versus Tjmax.

Concerning my temps , they are safe. Nothing to worry about


----------



## Desolutional

Oh, I'm getting confused with the ASUS motherboards and how they manipulate the TJmax (throttling temperature on ASUS). I tend to stick my own max core temp. value in the BIOS.

For me it's not about hitting TJmax, but having that additional layer of protection if anything goes wrong like AVX 2.0, cooler fails, block falls off.









It's nice that Intel have unset TJmax on these chips, but really it should be up to the user to mod it. I know that ASUS mobo lets you do that, that's why I got confused.


----------



## HeadlessKnight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> I passed 12 hours OCCT 4.4.1 "large data set 64 bit test" with 4.5GHz (45x100) and :
> Vid=1,152V
> Vccin load = 1,936V
> Vring load = 1.126V
> 
> snip
> 
> I will now do 8 hours of Realbench and 12 hours of Aida.


That's a badass chip, congrats on winning the sillicon lottery







. I agree with kimir though. OCCT is much much harder than RB and Aida64, so testing those is pointless now IMO.


----------



## Qwinn

Actually I think the RB benchmark is still useful for testing adaptive or offset voltage. OCCT runs at max voltage continuously so doesn't really test stability while ramping voltages up and down much. The Realbench benchmark on a loop does result in a fair bit of ramping.


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeadlessKnight*
> 
> That's a badass chip, congrats on winning the sillicon lottery
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I agree with kimir though. OCCT is much much harder than RB and Aida64, so testing those is pointless now IMO.


Yes, kimir and you are right, but I préfer checking With RB and aida64....sometimes , some surprises can happen especially when new versions of those softwares are issued.
I also keep a filé With OC statistics and screenshots.

Yes, my chip is really good.
But It is also a combination With mobo, Bios, ram, etc....

For example, I have flashed the second Bios of my mobo With the last Bios version of X99S GAMING 7 (HD version), to try my OC With this Bios : I can't even post in Bios With my settings !!!

Schoolofmonkey is right, this new mobo Bios release really sucks !


----------



## kora04

I spent a whole 5 minutes on this one. Seems stable.



EDIT: Nope. Guess I'll stick to Asus OC or turbo until I can find time to OC it properly.

EDIT:

Could be worse


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qwinn*
> 
> I recommend overclocking your memory before the cache. In my particular case, I was resigned for months to not being able to OC my cache beyond 3.8. Then last week I overclocked my memory for the first time. Then I decided to try the cache again. Plugged in a 42 multiplier and 1.2vcache and gave it 0.01 more vcore for good measure and it passed 14 hours occt on the first try. Blew me away.
> 
> And yes, go Optimized with both cpu and dram. Also, if you haven't already, set CPU current capability to 140% (it won't increase temps) and 120% to the dram current capability when you oc them. But the 140% current capability is crucial. If there's a single magic bullet setting besides voltage to help you get stable, that would be it.


My memory kit is sooooo frustrating, the stick in B1 is worthless: 1.4v ,2666mhz, advance training algos, optimized phase control --> no soup for me, doesn't pass training, doesn't show up in the bios (yes, i have set eventual and boot vdimm) . Maybe i should spring for a new kit, the one i have does cl12 at 2400 (wooohoooo)... but can't boot at 2666 with cl18 and v1.4. Really it looks like its just one damn lame stick???

edit: for the terminally curious, cache was at 3.2 @ 1.06v (which is enuf for 3.7 and then .1 more)


----------



## Qwinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> My memory kit is sooooo frustrating, the stick in B1 is worthless: 1.4v ,2666mhz, advance training algos, optimized phase control --> no soup for me, doesn't pass training, doesn't show up in the bios (yes, i have set eventual and boot vdimm) . Maybe i should spring for a new kit, the one i have does cl12 at 2400 (wooohoooo)... but can't boot at 2666 with cl18 and v1.4. Really it looks like its just one damn lame stick???
> 
> edit: for the terminally curious, cache was at 3.2 @ 1.06v (which is enuf for 3.7 and then .1 more)


Try switching that stick out with one of the others. If you haven't, you don't know if it's the stick or the slot yet.

What's the xmp specs on that kit?


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qwinn*
> 
> Try switching that stick out with one of the others. If you haven't, you don't know if it's the stick or the slot yet.
> 
> What's the xmp specs on that kit?


Guilty as chared, i haven't swapped slots to determine if its the slot or the stick yet. XMP specs are: 2400mhz, 16, 16, 16, 39, 55, 1.2v. I've been running 2400, 12,12,12,28 with 1.275v. Bootiing with 16G at 2666 has not been an option, B1 drops out.


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I am one of those folks, x265 has not let me down yet. But this is just a non-proffesional, mostly gaming rig.


I'm at the opposite end of the spectrum, though I'm probably paying a good 300MHz on core clocks for it.

Sig system will pass Prime95 28.7 small, large, or blend (though I normally use a custom test for brevity...in place 448k tends to find VINPUT problems quite quickly, while 1344k is a very good cache test) for at least 24 hours in 30C ambients.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> The temperature is a side effect of the real concern. An excessive amount of current.


~19A going through the CPU +12v connectors at maximum load on my setup. Probably about 110A going through the CPU itself at ~1.9 volts load vinput.

Fairly confident this is relatively safe for my current sample as it's lasted more than twice as long as my previous part (which rapidly failed under much less stress) with zero signs of post-break-in degradation.

I've avoided using the OC socket or applying excessive secondary voltages, for anything other than quick tests, which probably has an impact.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> If you're wanting to go all out, Intel's latest linpack (linx 0.6.6e) is a lot more difficult to pass than P95 28.7.


It's a few C hotter than the hottest FFT size in prime 28.7, but it's not always more difficult to pass.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Why is your TJmax 102C? That's H.O.T. Like fire, H.O.T.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You might want to go into your BIOS and find "Core Max Temperature" and set it to something safer like 80C.


TJmax setting doesn't mean much...it's what's used as a reference point to calculate temperature. It doesn't have any effect on true temps or the throttle/shut down point.

Turning the TJmax setting down to 80C from 102C will just cause it to report 22C lower temps across the board, with no change in actual temperature.


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kora04*
> 
> I spent a whole 5 minutes on this one. Seems stable.
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Nope. Guess I'll stick to Asus OC or turbo until I can find time to OC it properly.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> Could be worse


What do you méan by "5 minutes" and "seems stable" ?


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> ~19A going through the CPU +12v connectors at maximum load on my setup. Probably about 110A going through the CPU itself at ~1.9 volts load vinput.


Hello

VRM output voltage is not part of the calculation of CPU current draw however the VRM efficiency does need to be considered.


----------



## Alpina 7

OFF topic, but you guys are usually always active here and down to help a brother out


















So im frustrated. was messing around on the computer last night downloading some music and somehow i end up with some crazy Trojan virus that screws everything up to the point where i cant even reboot. spent a few hours and finally got windows back up and still issues. decided it was a good time to raid 0 and start fresh. saved all the files that are important to me and started the process.

Ok so i set the 2 SSD's to Raid 0 in my bios and attempted to re-install windows... but im running into a weird message when i try and install windows 10 pro...

it tells me its unable to install on the selected raid 0 drive? ok no problem, i created a partition and same crap. formatted it same crap...

so i figure i need to use the Intel tool so i try CNTRL+i .... Nothing.... CNTRL+v nothing.... i tried different combinations for an hour and couldn't figure it out and its making me frustrated. ive read of people having the same issue on X99 but they can all use the intel raid tool. i cant?

when i change the controller from Raid to ahci and try and install windows it gives me the option no problems... but I WANT RAID...

so im sure someone knows the simple fix to this i just need the help...

also when installing windows and it shows me that message it DOES give me the option to load a driver.. i tried inserting my motherboards driver cd into the computer but it says cant find drivers.... tried intels RSTe driver on a USB and nothing... am i missing something..

thanks for the help guys. TRULY APPRECIATED


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> Turning the TJmax setting down to 80C from 102C will just cause it to report 22C lower temps across the board, with no change in actual temperature.


That's odd. Mine is at 75C and my temps are still the same. I've even set it as 50C once, and my temps weren't abnormal. Checking with Real Temp and HWiNFO. Confused.


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> That's odd. Mine is at 75C and my temps are still the same. I've even set it as 50C once, and my temps weren't abnormal. Checking with Real Temp and HWiNFO. Confused.


Maybe ASUS does things differently. They could be using it as thermal protection feature...most boards I've used have separate thermal limit controls independent from a listed "TJmax", if any.

TJmax is set at the CPU level and is reported as a delta. When the delta hits 0 that's prochot and the part throttles, when the delta hits some negative number that's thermtrip and the part shuts down.

Firmware and software make assumptions about the TJmax in order to provide an absolute temperature reading. In most cases, changing this assumed value just offsets the reported temperature.

For example, my Gigabyte X99 SOC Champion reports a TJmax of 92C for my 5820k, while my ASRock X99 OC Formula says 102C. At the same settings, clocks, and load, the Gigabyte board reports temperatures that are ~10C cooler. Likewise, if I use a program that allows editing of the detected TJmax value, changing that figure just changes reported temp.

I strongly suspect most Haswell-E's have TJmax closer to 102C than 92C, but the real number people should be looking at is distance to Tjmax...any absolute figure for on-die temps are going to guesses at best.


----------



## Kimir

It's the same on Asus, reducing the TJmax just make believe your temp are lower. Like you said, it just offset the reported temperature.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

I know I'm beating a dead horse, but I've been running Windows 7 for a day, I have it all setup and I think this proves without a doubt it's Windows 10 causing the L2 cache readings.

I'm running a Youtube Video and Windows update at the same time I'm running the benchmark.



From what I've seeing lately Gigabyte are releasing some new x99 boards for the Broadwell-e release, so I can bet Asus will follow, will probably ditch this MSI board and get a refresh.


----------



## Qwinn

I dunno, schoolofmonkey, I use Windows 10 Pro and I've only seen a slower L2 latency twice (one right after the other) in about a hundred runs.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qwinn*
> 
> I dunno, schoolofmonkey, I use Windows 10 Pro and I've only seen a slower L2 latency twice (one right after the other) in about a hundred runs.


It's not just me @Kimir mentioned he gets a similar thing.
Just remember we have different hardware and these MSI boards do strange things


----------



## Qwinn

Fair enough


----------



## michael-ocn

happens to me too with an asus board, with mine, seems its more likely to happen with the cpu at 4.5 compared to 4.4


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> happens to me too with an asus board, with mine, seems its more likely to happen with the cpu at 4.5 compared to 4.4


It doesn't happen at all under Windows 7, I just ran the benchmark while having Rise of the Tomb Raider running in the background (surprised it didn't crash), all the read/write/copy numbers were down of course, but latency is exactly the same (2.8ns).

Booted back into Windows 10 bam, L2 3.8ns, same overclock settings ([email protected]).

There is a Windows 8/10 Features setting in the BIOS that you have to disable to get Windows 7/Linux to boot, maybe that's got something to do with it, though it doesn't matter whether it's on or off in Windows 10.


----------



## michael-ocn

So far so good on cache overclocking, I added 10mv to vcore and 30mv to vcache in the bios to raise the cache clock up from 3.7 to 4.0. Passing stress tests with no trouble at all. The cache voltage is only at 1.09v and temps are nice and low. The cooling system isn't even running at max speed, peak core temps are 70c on the coolest and 75c on the hottest, peak package temp was 80c after about an hour of various stress tests ending with 20mins of occt.

core is 4.4 @1.232v, cache is 4.0 @1.09v

looks like i got room to take it higher


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> It's the same on Asus, reducing the TJmax just make believe your temp are lower. Like you said, it just offset the reported temperature.


I think Desolutional referring to maximum CPU core temperature setting in the BIOS. Changing/reducing TJmax in the monitoring software will no doubt make the CPU core temperature running cooler than it actually is but it doesn't really matter because the distance to TJmax still exactly the same.

There is TJmax TCC Offset register which is programmable. If this is what the setting in the BIOS actually change, then the reported core temperature will not change regardless the value set in the BIOS because the core temperature still is calculated based on the distance to the actual TJmax. The only thing that changed is thermal throttling point.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chomuco*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> It doesn't happen at all under Windows 7, I just ran the benchmark while having Rise of the Tomb Raider running in the background (surprised it didn't crash), all the read/write/copy numbers were down of course, but latency is exactly the same (2.8ns).
> 
> Booted back into Windows 10 bam, L2 3.8ns, same overclock settings ([email protected]).
> 
> There is a Windows 8/10 Features setting in the BIOS that you have to disable to get Windows 7/Linux to boot, maybe that's got something to do with it, though it doesn't matter whether it's on or off in Windows 10.


Did you try on several Bios ?
I ask you this because I Know that you use last Bios release HD.
I tried it and I can't even boot With my 4.5ghz settings which I use With HA Bios.

Is it possible to flash back ?


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> Did you try on several Bios ?
> I ask you this because I Know that you use last Bios release HD.
> I tried it and I can't even boot With my 4.5ghz settings which I use With HA Bios.
> 
> Is it possible to flash back ?


Nah this is all on H.B, H.D kills my OCCT stable overclock.
Seriously I can't even pass a minute of OCCT using the same settings with the H.D BIOS, but I can run OCCT for hours using H.B...

I did try H.A, H.B and H.D (at a lower OC) prior and they all yielded 3.8/3.9ns on the L2 in Windows 10, under Windows 7 2.8ns every time.
Today's run was just H.B, I've been using Windows 7 since lastnight, setup everything exactly the same as Windows 10, heck was even running stuff in the background when I ran the AIDA64 Cache and Memory benchmark still got 2.8ns under Windows 7...lol..


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> OFF topic, but you guys are usually always active here and down to help a brother out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So im frustrated. was messing around on the computer last night downloading some music and somehow i end up with some crazy Trojan virus that screws everything up to the point where i cant even reboot. spent a few hours and finally got windows back up and still issues. decided it was a good time to raid 0 and start fresh. saved all the files that are important to me and started the process.
> 
> Ok so i set the 2 SSD's to Raid 0 in my bios and attempted to re-install windows... but im running into a weird message when i try and install windows 10 pro...
> 
> it tells me its unable to install on the selected raid 0 drive? ok no problem, i created a partition and same crap. formatted it same crap...
> 
> so i figure i need to use the Intel tool so i try CNTRL+i .... Nothing.... CNTRL+v nothing.... i tried different combinations for an hour and couldn't figure it out and its making me frustrated. ive read of people having the same issue on X99 but they can all use the intel raid tool. i cant?
> 
> when i change the controller from Raid to ahci and try and install windows it gives me the option no problems... but I WANT RAID...
> 
> so im sure someone knows the simple fix to this i just need the help...
> 
> also when installing windows and it shows me that message it DOES give me the option to load a driver.. i tried inserting my motherboards driver cd into the computer but it says cant find drivers.... tried intels RSTe driver on a USB and nothing... am i missing something..
> 
> thanks for the help guys. TRULY APPRECIATED


So are you saying that you haven't created the raid in Intel RST at bootup or even been able to get to the raid menu on restart? You may have to clear your cmos and just change sata to raid just incase one of your other settings are preventing the ctrl-I screen from popping up.


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> So far so good on cache overclocking, I added 10mv to vcore and 30mv to vcache in the bios to raise the cache clock up from 3.7 to 4.0. Passing stress tests with no trouble at all. The cache voltage is only at 1.09v and temps are nice and low. The cooling system isn't even running at max speed, peak core temps are 70c on the coolest and 75c on the hottest, peak package temp was 80c after about an hour of various stress tests ending with 20mins of occt.
> 
> core is 4.4 @1.232v, cache is 4.0 @1.09v
> 
> looks like i got room to take it higher


Another 15mv looks good for 4.1 on cache but 4.2 is starting to take disproportionately more voltage. 30mv more than what 4.1 needs is not enough for 4.2. I think i'll call it a day at 4.4core and 4.1cache and do some longer duration stress testing with that.


----------



## HeadlessKnight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> Another 15mv looks good for 4.1 on cache but 4.2 is starting to take disproportionately more voltage. 30mv more than what 4.1 needs is not enough for 4.2. I think i'll call it a day at 4.4core and 4.1cache and do some longer duration stress testing with that.


I would use HCI for cache IMO. I think it is a bit more reliable when it comes to cache than OCCT. 12 instances with RAM distributed evenly between them and using CPU Affinity to assign each instance to each core so it puts more stress on the IMC . You just have to keep around 10-5% of free memory. If the cache is unstable the whole system will freeze or memory errors will show. Generally speaking if it passed 1000-1500% then you're fine.


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeadlessKnight*
> 
> I would use HCI for cache IMO. I think it is a bit more reliable when it comes to cache than OCCT. 12 instances with RAM distributed evenly between them and using CPU Affinity to assign each instance to each core so it puts more stress on the IMC . You just have to keep around 10-5% of free memory. If the cache is unstable the whole system will freeze or memory errors will show. Generally speaking if it passed 1000-1500% then you're fine.


I've been using aida's cache stress test as a sanity check and it helped find some problems, x265 found a problem too. But hci and gsat are definitely part of the more more thorough testing. So far the oc has survived 1hr of hci (12 instances) and 2 hours of gsat. I need to setup some longer runs.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeadlessKnight*
> 
> I would use HCI for cache IMO. I think it is a bit more reliable when it comes to cache than OCCT. 12 instances with RAM distributed evenly between them and using CPU Affinity to assign each instance to each core so it puts more stress on the IMC . You just have to keep around 10-5% of free memory. If the cache is unstable the whole system will freeze or memory errors will show. Generally speaking if it passed 1000-1500% then you're fine.


Hello

A couple of hours of the AIDA64 cache test will reveal most cache related instability issues. When using HCI there is no need to manually set core affinity.


----------



## michael-ocn

The extra 400mhz made a nice difference on overall memory write speed as well as the L3 cache.

4.4core 4.1cache


4.4core 3.7cache


----------



## ssateneth

I see there is a lot of talk of GSAT. Is there a step-by-step guide to installing the required OS + GSAT on a USB stick? I'm deathly afraid of linux and need my hand held.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssateneth*
> 
> I see there is a lot of talk of GSAT. Is there a step-by-step guide to installing the required OS + GSAT on a USB stick? I'm deathly afraid of linux and need my hand held.


Hello

Can't help with any hand holding but a link for the GSAT info can be found in my sig.


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssateneth*
> 
> I see there is a lot of talk of GSAT. Is there a step-by-step guide to installing the required OS + GSAT on a USB stick? I'm deathly afraid of linux and need my hand held.


I just boot from a Lubuntu install disc ('try Lubuntu without installing') and use the included package installer to quickly install _stressapptest_. Then I open up a terminal and run 'sudo stressaptest' with whatever arguments I want to use for that specific test.

You can do similar things with the majority of live distros.


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssateneth*
> 
> I see there is a lot of talk of GSAT. Is there a step-by-step guide to installing the required OS + GSAT on a USB stick? I'm deathly afraid of linux and need my hand held.


Mint is one of the most popular distros. https://www.linuxmint.com/documentation/user-guide/Cinnamon/english_17.3.pdf


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> A couple of hours of the AIDA64 cache test will reveal most cache related instability issues. When using HCI there is no need to manually set core affinity.


This and only this. Using HCI to determine cache instability is not foolproof and also could take any number of hours. AIDA cache is the best way to isolate that subsystem on HWE


----------



## michael-ocn

i think it's stable, survived 6 hours of aida cache testing


----------



## Tephnos

Guys, quick question. RMAing my 5820k for a memory controller suspected issue. Gonna cheekily ask for a specific batch. Which one is known as the best for overclocking?


----------



## Desolutional

IIRC, the J batch fares pretty well. Any recent batch should do fine though as Intel are stuck using good cuts for all their HW-E CPUs.

Also I've found OCCT far better at cache testing too. AIDA64 let me roll with a 4.2GHz OC, whereas OCCT only passed with 3.8GHz Cache - on the plus side, voltage was able to be dropped real low.


----------



## michael-ocn

yup, occt is on deck for some longer duration testing


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Also I've found OCCT far better at cache testing too. AIDA64 let me roll with a 4.2GHz OC, whereas OCCT only passed with 3.8GHz Cache - on the plus side, voltage was able to be dropped real low.


Hello

AIDA is the best tool for isolating cache instability. Like HCI, OCCT is sensitive to instability at the cache/memory interface. A 400MHz difference between AIDA and HCI/OCCT is an indication of a large misconfiguration of one or more settings.


----------



## Qwinn

I was also limited to 3.8 Cache by OCCT for a long time. It was only when I overclocked my memory that I was suddenly able to do OCCT for 14 hours at 4.2 cache. If you haven't already OC'd your memory, I'd suggest just add 0.02v to each of your DRAM channels to give it a little more stability right where it's at, and see what happens in OCCT.


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qwinn*
> 
> I was also limited to 3.8 Cache by OCCT for a long time. It was only when I overclocked my memory that I was suddenly able to do OCCT for 14 hours at 4.2 cache. If you haven't already OC'd your memory, I'd suggest just add 0.02v to each of your DRAM channels to give it a little more stability right where it's at, and see what happens in OCCT.


One of my memory sticks/sockets is super frustrating, refuses to pass training at 2666 (anything over 2400) even at 1.4v. That probably means i need more vccio &| vccsa. Anyway... i'm able to run it at 2400 cl12 which helps a bit. So far, occt ran uneventfully for about 30mins with the cache at 4.1. Before bumping it up, it had made a 1.5hr run at 4.0. I'll set it up to run a couple hours overnight tonite and if it passes, i'll call it soup.

6 hours aida cache
30 mins aida all stress
2 hours gsat
1 hour hci
3 hours occt
5 cinebench runs
2 x265 runs
2 x264 runs
5 ibt runs at standard stress
some realbench'ing
a few hours of gaming
==========
soup


----------



## Qwinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> One of my memory sticks/sockets is super frustrating, refuses to pass training at 2666 (anything over 2400) even at 1.4v. That probably means i need more vccio &| vccsa. Anyway... i'm able to run it at 2400 cl12 which helps a bit. So far, occt ran uneventfully for about 30mins with the cache at 4.1. Before bumping it up, it had made a 1.5hr run at 4.0. I'll set it up to run a couple hours overnight tonite and if it passes, i'll call it soup.
> 
> 6 hours aida cache
> 30 mins aida all stress
> 2 hours gsat
> 1 hour hci
> 3 hours occt
> 5 cinebench runs
> 2 x265 runs
> 2 x264 runs
> 5 ibt runs at standard stress
> some realbench'ing
> a few hours of gaming
> ==========
> soup


Of those, I generally just do HCI for the memory, and 10 hours of OCCT. I have had OCs fail in the 4th to 6th hour of OCCT many times, though if I make it to the 7th hour I've always made it to 10. But I've never had any of those other tests fail after a 10 hour OCCT run, while I have had them pass all day long and then fail 15 minutes into OCCT. It really is excellent for finding any and all instability in my experience, but yeah, I suggest 7 hours minimum if you want stable as stock.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Qwinn*
> 
> I was also limited to 3.8 Cache by OCCT for a long time. It was only when I overclocked my memory that I was suddenly able to do OCCT for 14 hours at 4.2 cache. If you haven't already OC'd your memory, I'd suggest just add 0.02v to each of your DRAM channels to give it a little more stability right where it's at, and see what happens in OCCT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of my memory sticks/sockets is super frustrating, refuses to pass training at 2666 (anything over 2400) even at 1.4v. That probably means i need more vccio &| vccsa. Anyway... i'm able to run it at 2400 cl12 which helps a bit. So far, occt ran uneventfully for about 30mins with the cache at 4.1. Before bumping it up, it had made a 1.5hr run at 4.0. I'll set it up to run a couple hours overnight tonite and if it passes, i'll call it soup.
> 
> 6 hours aida cache
> 30 mins aida all stress
> 2 hours gsat
> 1 hour hci
> 3 hours occt
> 5 cinebench runs
> 2 x265 runs
> 2 x264 runs
> 5 ibt runs at standard stress
> some realbench'ing
> a few hours of gaming
> ==========
> soup
Click to expand...


----------



## Blameless

Been messing with _stressapptest_ parameters trying to come up with the most stressful combination of settings. I'm running on the hypothesis that the parameters which produce the highest bandwidth results are likely to be the ones most stressful on the memory.

If anyone wants to try the following:

Code:



Code:


stressapptest -M <95% of free memory here> -s <whatever time here> -m <number of physical cores here> -i <number of logical cores here> -W -v 20 -p 2097152

Basically this runs 1.5x the logical cores in total threads (1/3rd of those copy, 2/3rd inversion) with 2MiB large pages (should reduce overhead a small amount) and full verbosity so you can see more of what's going on.

Can run a quick 60 second test to get bench figures and compare different thread count combinations. The above seems fastest/most stressful on my setup.


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*


what, you don't like my soup recipe


----------



## xarot

How is it decided which strap a specific memory kits uses when applying XMP profile? I thought it was programmed into the memory kits, but I was told otherwise on Corsair forum that the decision is up to the mobo.

I would like to avoid 125 strap like plague, but my Dominator 3000 kit won't budge much above 2666 on 100 strap. On the other hand, my G.Skill 16 GB 3200 kit uses 100 strap without issues.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xarot*
> 
> How is it decided which strap a specific memory kits uses when applying XMP profile? I thought it was programmed into the memory kits, but I was told otherwise on Corsair forum that the decision is up to the mobo.
> 
> I would like to avoid 125 strap like plague, but my Dominator 3000 kit won't budge much above 2666 on 100 strap. On the other hand, my G.Skill 16 GB 3200 kit uses 100 strap without issues.


The strap programmed into the kit will be the one most preferable. Although things have improved in the last 2 years through updates, the most stable ratio on 100 strap is still 3200 up from 2400. 3000 on 100 strap is still difficult for most CPU. 2800 on 100 strap is an easier goal however not all CPU will be able to do this without additional tuning. A little research goes along way on this platform with DRAM - I would recommend purchasing a 3200 kit if this is your desired goal, and your current kit isn't capable.


----------



## Mr-Dark

New x99 board from Gigabyte







If there is no Black Edition from Asus, I will go with gigabyte this time


----------



## Silent Scone

Really? That looks shet!


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> If there is no Black Edition from Asus, I will go with gigabyte this time


Coming from someone who owned a G1 z97 motherboard, I wouldn't touch one again...
Won't touch MSI again either, Asus all the way for me now


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> Coming from someone who owned a G1 z97 motherboard, I wouldn't touch one again...
> Won't touch MSI again either, Asus all the way for me now


Thanks for letting me know.. I hope Asus drop the X99 Black Edition.. I'm preparing for new build









New X99 board
6 Core BW-E with 40 lanes
2* 1080 Pascal
64GB DDR4 @high clock

Should be fantastic rig..

I got this today and I can say Trident-Z is beast..





Another kit on the way,.. So 32GB for the 6700k


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Thanks for letting me know.. I hope Asus drop the X99 Black Edition.. I'm preparing for new build
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New X99 board
> 6 Core BW-E with 40 lanes
> 2* 1080 Pascal
> 64GB DDR4 @high clock
> 
> Should be fantastic rig..
> 
> I got this today and I can say Trident-Z is beast..
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Another kit on the way,.. So 32GB for the 6700k*


mix sometimes don't match.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> mix sometimes don't match.


Should be Rule #1, like not mixing alcohol and medication...unless you know what you are doing ....


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> mix sometimes don't match.


Heheh, I know bro.. but the 32GB kit not available all time









my current LPX kit work just fine ( 2* 8GB kit 3ghz )


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Should be Rule #1, like not mixing alcohol and medication...unless you know what you are doing ....


lol - and the end result looks pretty similar.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Heheh, I know bro.. but the 32GB kit not available all time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my current LPX kit work just fine ( 2* 8GB kit 3ghz )


let us know how you make out wih that. Just don;t blame the equipment.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> let us know how you make out wih that. Just don;t blame the equipment. wink.gif


I will not..lol.. my luck is the only one should be blamed...







what i need over stable 3200mhz memory without single tweak ?


----------



## johnd0e

Im hoping for some new overclocking boards from asrock, giga or evga....also hoping giga implements that "waterproof" pcb they use on the xtreme gaming cards onto some motherboards.

Only a few more weeks till we find out i guess.


----------



## Kimir

Didn't they gave up the conformal coating because it was a PITA to repair RMA'd board?








Hmm that was ASRock tho


----------



## Gdourado

Does a board with OC Socket (Asus) make a difference against a board with a standard socket (MSI) in the ability to oc a 5820k?

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gdourado*
> 
> Does a board with OC Socket (Asus) make a difference against a board with a standard socket (MSI) in the ability to oc a 5820k?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


Core-wise, a little.
Cache-wise, a lot.

Gaming wise, a little to minute.
Benchmarks-wise, an edge.

Bios is where Asus takes and makes a mark.


----------



## inedenimadam

^ MSI offers boards with OC socket...

However I am wondering about one of the features here:


----------



## Gdourado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Gdourado*
> 
> Does a board with OC Socket (Asus) make a difference against a board with a standard socket (MSI) in the ability to oc a 5820k?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Core-wise, a little.
> Cache-wise, a lot.
> 
> Gaming wise, a little to minute.
> Benchmarks-wise, an edge.
> 
> Bios is where Asus takes and makes a mark.
Click to expand...

I read that without the oc socket it is almost impossible to reach 4ghz cache.
However, what is the usage of cache clock in gaming? Not noticeable?
Also, is the asus the better uefi? Or is it msi?

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## michael-ocn

woot, looks like its soup enough for me, 4.4core 4.1cache passes 4hrs occt (in addition to other soup recipe items). the core is at 1.23v, cache 1.1v, and h240x handles the load just fine, with 17 or 18c ambients, package temp spikes up to 80max but generally hovers around 77c and max core temps range from high 60s on the coolest to 75c on the hottest


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gdourado*
> 
> Does a board with OC Socket (Asus) make a difference against a board with a standard socket (MSI) in the ability to oc a 5820k?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


Yes, mainly cache and ram OCs are affected by the OC socket.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gdourado*
> 
> I read that without the oc socket it is almost impossible to reach 4ghz cache.
> However, what is the usage of cache clock in gaming? Not noticeable?
> Also, is the asus the better uefi? Or is it msi?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


So I have an external Samsung DPF that I port AID64 data to. With speedstep enabled, cache is always running at its max setting while core frequently downclocks during games. If you have the ram OCd, a good cache OC (42+) will make any x99 rig more responsive and able to push ram bandwidth the way a quad channel should.


----------



## inedenimadam

ASUS has a solid UEFI, MSI's click BIOS has come a long way, but ASUS really wins in the BIOS department.

Gaming benchmarks are within margin of error with cache overclocking.

http://www.legitreviews.com/intel-core-i7-6700k-cache-overclocking-with-ddr4-3600-mhz-memory_170577


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> ^ MSI offers boards with OC socket...
> 
> However I am wondering about one of the features here:


lol. It's been out for so long that they didn't even make a recall of such a fad. IIRC, that delid die guard thing they call, is included with the hardware.

Useful if you have the need.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gdourado*
> 
> I read that without the oc socket it is almost impossible to reach 4ghz cache.
> However, what is the usage of cache clock in gaming? Not noticeable?
> Also, is the asus the better uefi? Or is it msi?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


Not sure about their bios.

And/or the end result for gaming. But sure, Physics will benefit from Cache OC given both boards clock the chip the same way for the Core. But even that is to small of an advantage. Unless you want to look at the numbers.

If you are not the type that chases numbers, go for the bang for the buck deal. Spend the extra elsewhere and be done with it. That is, if budget needs to be considered.


----------



## Gdourado

So for example if a 5820k can go to 4.5 core but only 3.8 cache, that slower cache speed would not be noticeable in gaming. Nor would it bottleneck the core?

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gdourado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> ^ MSI offers boards with OC socket...
> 
> However I am wondering about one of the features here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol. It's been out for so long that they didn't even make a recall of such a fad. IIRC, that delid die guard thing they call, is included with the hardware.
> 
> Useful if you have the need.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Gdourado*
> 
> I read that without the oc socket it is almost impossible to reach 4ghz cache.
> However, what is the usage of cache clock in gaming? Not noticeable?
> Also, is the asus the better uefi? Or is it msi?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not sure about their bios.
> 
> And/or the end result for gaming. But sure, Physics will benefit from Cache OC given both boards clock the chip the same way for the Core. But even that is to small of an advantage. Unless you want to look at the numbers.
> 
> If you are not the type that chases numbers, go for the bang for the buck deal. Spend the extra elsewhere and be done with it. That is, if budget needs to be considered.
Click to expand...

The mpower without oc socket is way cheaper than the x99 deluxe.
The x99-a is cheaper, but the power delivery and VRM is worst than the mpower.

So basically wondering if it is worst the extra expense for the deluxe...

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> ^ MSI offers boards with OC socket...
> 
> However I am wondering about one of the features here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol. It's been out for so long that they didn't even make a recall of such a fad. IIRC, that delid die guard thing they call, is included with the hardware.
> 
> Useful if you have the need.
Click to expand...

I know what it is...jsut not sure why it is a feature of the x99 series of boards...

^ and the Deluxe is one solid damned board. Worth it IMO


----------



## mus1mus

IMO opinion, even with the OC Socket, and High Cache OC, and the benefits it brings with RAM Performance, the 5820K and/or the 5930K will be your limitting component. It (OC Socket benefit) is really apparent for the 8-Core parts though.

Memory Read is LOW (low in the sense that it limits Overall Performance. Lower than or Equal to the Write Speed) for the 6-Core parts. There's only one guy I have seen to have dialled in higher Reads than his Writes on AIDA64. Where usually, Reads should be significantly higher than Writes for their nature. I have seen this even with the Memory at 3200, Cache at 4600. ( it has some effects, but barely quantifiable)

Pick the mobo that satisfies your taste and your itch other than OC ability.


----------



## mr2cam

Recently purchased a 5820k to replace my 4790k (will be going in a mini itx build). Running it on a Asus TUF Sabertooth X99 board, with a predator 360 cooling it. Last night I got it to 4.8ghz at 1.32v stable on a 2 hour run of realbench with a max temp of 67c on the hottest core, 1389 score on cinebench R15, 18,382 on firestrike (980ti). Very happy with it so far, need to do a longer stress test this weekend.


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gdourado*
> 
> So for example if a 5820k can go to 4.5 core but only 3.8 cache, that slower cache speed would not be noticeable in gaming. Nor would it bottleneck the core?


Outside of memory benchmarks or very cache dependent apps like WinRAR , you'd never notice the difference between the cache clocks you are likely to achive without an OC socket (3.5-3.7GHz) or with an OC socket (4-4.2GHz, conservatively).


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> Outside of memory benchmarks or very cache dependent apps like WinRAR , you'd never notice the difference between the cache clocks you are likely to achive without an OC socket (3.5-3.7GHz) or with an OC socket (4-4.2GHz, conservatively).


outside of benchmarks it's hard to notice (not measure) the benefit of running a modest OC on the core for that matter.


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> outside of benchmarks it's hard to notice (not measure) the benefit of running a modest OC on the core for that matter.


A lot easier to see the benefits of a core clock increase than the same sort of cache increase.

A ~30% OC on the cores means most CPU dependent tasks finish 20-30% faster; a difference which is very noticeable. A ~30% OC on the cache is almost completely imperceptible, outside of working with enormous archives.


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> Won't touch MSI again either, Asus all the way for me now


WHY ???


----------



## Qwinn

My Heavensward benchmark at 1440p, averaged over many many runs, went up about 1.5% (from 21500 to 21850) ocing from 2666Mhz memory to 3000Mhz memory with mostly same timings. The avg score went up another 1.7% (to 22200) by raising cache oc from 3.8 to 4.2. Yeah, it's a benchmark, but a purely graphical one so one can reasonably assume a similar benefit in games.


----------



## ivoryg37

I was wondering if anyone ever experience the problem I'm currently experiencing. I recently bought a 5820K to go with my AsRock X99e-Itx. They post into bios completely fine but when I go to install windows. It will completely freeze during the swirling rainbow then reboot itself. Figured it was a Win7 issue so I tried Win 10 with the same problem. Figuring it was the motherboard, I RMA'ed the motherboard and asrock sent me a new one. However, I experience the same problem still.

How do I know if the processor is defective? From my understanding, if it post then usually the processor is fine. This is the first time i've experience a posting mobo+processor but can't get through OS install. I've tried ubuntu, linux mint, and etc as well. It doesn't even want to boot to a live USB


----------



## Qwinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivoryg37*
> 
> I was wondering if anyone ever experience the problem I'm currently experiencing. I recently bought a 5820K to go with my AsRock X99e-Itx. They post into bios completely fine but when I go to install windows. It will completely freeze during the swirling rainbow then reboot itself. Figured it was a Win7 issue so I tried Win 10 with the same problem. Figuring it was the motherboard, I RMA'ed the motherboard and asrock sent me a new one. However, I experience the same problem still.
> 
> How do I know if the processor is defective? From my understanding, if it post then usually the processor is fine. This is the first time i've experience a posting mobo+processor but can't get through OS install. I've tried ubuntu, linux mint, and etc as well. It doesn't even want to boot to a live USB


Is everything at BIOS defaults, including memory? If you even enabled XMP, try turning it off and doing defaults. If you are at all defaults, try adding 0.02v to the dram channel voltages. It could be memory rather than cpu.


----------



## ivoryg37

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qwinn*
> 
> Is everything at BIOS defaults, including memory? If you even enabled XMP, try turning it off and doing defaults. If you are at all defaults, try adding 0.02v to the dram channel voltages. It could be memory rather than cpu.


Yeah, I defaulted everything and push the bios reset button. The XMP was disabled as well. I tried 3 different stick of rams as well ( Hyper X savage 2133, Corsair ballistix LT 2133, and Hyper X fury). One of the reason I didn't think it could be ram issue. Maybe I will try the ram voltage and see. I hope this isn't the case since I usually like leaving everything default since i'm not much a overclocker


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivoryg37*
> 
> Yeah, I defaulted everything and push the bios reset button. The XMP was disabled as well. I tried 3 different stick of rams as well ( Hyper X savage 2133, Corsair ballistix LT 2133, and Hyper X fury). One of the reason I didn't think it could be ram issue. Maybe I will try the ram voltage and see. I hope this isn't the case since I usually like leaving everything default since i'm not much a overclocker


Is it a clean install of windows? Have you tried safe mode via a repair usb?


----------



## ivoryg37

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kl6mk6*
> 
> Is it a clean install of windows? Have you tried safe mode via a repair usb?


''

Yeah it is a clean install of Windows. I tried Windows 7 and 10 via USB and CD using the Windows DVD tool, YUMI, and Rufus. These didn't work so I tried Mint, Ubuntu, and Fedora a try. They all seem to freeze at the Logo screen before reaching the installer. The linux distros boot to where Im allow to choose install or boot live usb. I tried both live usb and install, they will freeze as well. I'm pretty stump on the issue. I RMA the motherboard and still receive the same issue so I'm thinking it may not be motherboard related. I tried 3 different stick of rams and 3 different GPU as well(960,970, and a 660). Also tried 3 different power supplies. Which makes me believe it is the processor but not exactly sure. May give the dram voltage thing recommended a try


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qwinn*
> 
> My Heavensward benchmark at 1440p, averaged over many many runs, went up about 1.5% (from 21500 to 21850) ocing from 2666Mhz memory to 3000Mhz memory with mostly same timings. The avg score went up another 1.7% (to 22200) by raising cache oc from 3.8 to 4.2. Yeah, it's a benchmark, but a purely graphical one so one can reasonably assume a similar benefit in games.


Not many folks use Heavensward BM (I do). It does a good job of testing the graphics subsystem.


----------



## jincuteguy

Does anyone knows if Reinstall Windows again would change the Hardware ID or not? No right?


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qwinn*
> 
> I was also limited to 3.8 Cache by OCCT for a long time. It was only when I overclocked my memory that I was suddenly able to do OCCT for 14 hours at 4.2 cache. If you haven't already OC'd your memory, I'd suggest just add 0.02v to each of your DRAM channels to give it a little more stability right where it's at, and see what happens in OCCT.


That's the odd thing. It passes 12 hours AIDA, 12 hours GSAT, but OCCT doesn't like high cache OC. I run at 2666MHz, maybe that's why. Really peculiar.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> That's the odd thing. It passes 12 hours AIDA, 12 hours GSAT, but OCCT doesn't like high cache OC. I run at 2666MHz, maybe that's why. Really peculiar.


Hello

Not peculiar at all.Like HCI OCCT is sensitive to the memory/cache interface. Unlike GSAT which focuses on memory only and AIDA cache only. This instability can normally be dialed out but only a handful of users have taken the initiative to learn the needed settings when they have been made available at the board level.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jincuteguy*
> 
> Does anyone knows if Reinstall Windows again would change the Hardware ID or not? No right?


Nope. One example is MAC Address. It should not change nor changed thru advanced knowledge.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivoryg37*
> 
> ''
> 
> Yeah it is a clean install of Windows. I tried Windows 7 and 10 via USB and CD using the Windows DVD tool, YUMI, and Rufus. These didn't work so I tried Mint, Ubuntu, and Fedora a try. They all seem to freeze at the Logo screen before reaching the installer. The linux distros boot to where Im allow to choose install or boot live usb. I tried both live usb and install, they will freeze as well. I'm pretty stump on the issue. I RMA the motherboard and still receive the same issue so I'm thinking it may not be motherboard related. I tried 3 different stick of rams and 3 different GPU as well(960,970, and a 660). Also tried 3 different power supplies. Which makes me believe it is the processor but not exactly sure. May give the dram voltage thing recommended a try


It can root from BIOS settings. Like Fastboot and stuff. Try to look for settings that involve Boot, and boot devices.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> WHY ???


Because I've had nothing but trouble with my MSI board.
Coming from only owning Asus boards I was surprised how troublesome this Gaming 7 is.
My wife has my old z97 Maximus Hero which was never a issue to overclock on, never had a complete unstable BIOS release (though there was one with quirks) and was just a nice and straightforward board to use.

MSI has done it's dash with me, from to stupid responses from Support, like telling me to accept the Bugs in the BIOS and they'll fix it later to telling me my hardware is why it's not throwing the BIOS's "overclock failed" switch leading to the most annoying bug I've found in a motherboard a looping 04 - 55 Q-Code that won't go away until you reset the cmos (again support had no idea why)


----------



## inedenimadam

^The MSI click BIOS also feels like it is just an old school BIOS with a graphic wrapper, and is not always easy to navigate. While ASUS's implimentation feels like a true UEFI. I have only ever had 2 MSI boards (FM2 and Z97), and was not impressed in the least with either, while the ASUS boards (Z77 and x99) been a real joy to work with.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> ^The MSI click BIOS also feels like it is just an old school BIOS with a graphic wrapper, and is not always easy to navigate. While ASUS's implimentation feels like a true UEFI. I have only ever had 2 MSI boards (FM2 and Z97), and was not impressed in the least with either, while the ASUS boards (Z77 and x99) been a real joy to work with.


This is my first and it will be last, heck even my wife's old Asrock z77 board was miles ahead of this MSI's BIOS layout, was a shame my son spilt his milk on it (long story).
It's the last time I listen to a Jayztwocents review









But I'll limp it out until the new board revisions


----------



## Blameless

Been messing around with uncore and memory a bit more.

This is the best I can do with the OC socket disabled:









This is with all IOLs at 4, which is bizarrely more stable than the IOLs at 6.

2hr stressapptest and 4000% HCI stable, so far. Also passes LinX 0.6.6e. Still need to run some more tests and do some reboot/restart cycling to make sure the cache is stable and memory training always passes.


----------



## obiwansotti

Does disabling the OC Socket helps?

I thought that was a gimme for being enabled.


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *obiwansotti*
> 
> Does disabling the OC Socket helps?
> 
> I thought that was a gimme for being enabled.


I am 99.5% certain that the sort of loads I put my parts through, in conjunction with using the OC socket features, are responsible for the destruction of my previous 5820k.

Given that my current 5820k doesn't even react well to the OC socket (it gets me maybe 200-300MHz more on the uncore), I'm not going to risk using it for anything other than quick tests. My 24/7 OC is with the OC socket switched off.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> I am 99.5% certain that the sort of loads I put my parts through, in conjunction with using the OC socket features, are responsible for the destruction of my previous 5820k.
> 
> Given that my current 5820k doesn't even react well to the OC socket (it gets me maybe 200-300MHz more on the uncore), I'm not going to risk using it for anything other than quick tests. My 24/7 OC is with the OC socket switched off.


can you post an Asrock timing config of those ram settings?


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> can you post an Asrock timing config of those ram settings?


Pretty much the same timings as I've always used at 2667 with this early Micron stuff (cheap Ballistix Sport 4x4 2400 CL15 kit), with the exception of the IOLs (normally ran 6 or 8) and the TREFI (I dropped back to auto here, both to iron out some intermittent training issues and out of concern of the increasing viability of row hammer exploits/attacks).


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> Pretty much the same timings as I've always used at 2667 with this early Micron stuff (cheap Ballistix Sport 4x4 2400 CL15 kit), with the exception of the IOLs (normally ran 6 or 8) and the TREFI (I dropped back to auto here, both to iron out some intermittent training issues and out of concern of the increasing viability of row hammer exploits/attacks).


Thanks! Dauum - that's a very tight 2666.


----------



## johnd0e

Hey @Jpmboy do you think the 64gb(16x4) kit of tridentz 3400 c16 would be worth getting for haswell-e/broadwell-e? Or should i go for a lower speed lower latency kit, like the 3200 c14 kit?


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Thanks! Dauum - that's a very tight 2666.


Only real options I have with this kit are 2400 CL11 or 2667 CL12, with ultra tight secondary and tertiary timings. 2800 has proved impossible to stabilize at any reasonable timings/voltages, while 3000 and 3200 won't post with any ratio/strap.

I can stabilize 2750 with the 1.25x strap, but something about that multiplier/strap combo makes the RTLs about 10 cycles higher, which which would destroy performance, even if I didn't need to losen primary timings to 13-14 to be stable.

Will probably pick up some solid 8 or 16GiB DIMMs when I get around to putting a BW-E in my other board.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Bw-E on ebay now..



the IHS look very good and Sexy.. well done Intel


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Bw-E on ebay now..
> 
> 
> 
> the IHS look very good and Sexy.. well done Intel


Yeah, I am waiting for whomever bought them to bench them...


----------



## mus1mus

There are tons of those floating around ebay. Some cheap 14C/28T as well.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> There are tons of those floating around ebay. Some cheap 14C/28T as well.


I mean this









http://wccftech.com/intel-broadwell-e-core-i7-6950x-6900k-ebay/


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> I mean this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://wccftech.com/intel-broadwell-e-core-i7-6950x-6900k-ebay/


I kno.









Xeon equivalents are still asking for organ prices though.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I kno.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xeon equivalents are still asking for organ prices though.


Yea, definitely..









but for me Pc = I7.. I hate Xeon and I5 cpu's


----------



## Blameless

Just did an overnight run of Prime 95 28.7 Large FFTs and many reboot/restart cycles to ensure memory was training correctly...seems my new 3.8GHz uncore settings are pretty stable. Was also able to play _Elite: Dangerous_ while streaming and recording at an extremely CPU/memory intensive settings for about five hours without any issues. Will run _stressapptest_ again for a longer period later to double check memory stability for peace of mind. May also loop the ADIA64 cache test for a while (though I've never seen this test have issues on settings that passed any significant P95 run).

Also, out of curiosity, I ran 11 threads of P95 28.7 128k FFTs and full screen Furmark extreme burn-in simultaneously...it's stable, but sig system power draw at the wall is almost 1300 watts, including display.

Don't think I'll be able to push the uncore any further. Going from 3.7 to 3.8GHz uncore, in conjunction with the tighter IOLs, and without the OC socket, required 45mV more vring/cache ~30mv more VCCSA, and 10mV more VCCIO. Sitting at 1.2v ring/cache, just under 1v VCCSA, and 1.06 vccio. I'm at my personal 24/7 limit for ring voltage and jumping to 3.9GHz probably wouldn't be possible.

Also, what's some good Linux hardware reporting/info/diagnostic software that I can use to show cpu/cache/memory info and hopefully thermal sensors?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> Hey @Jpmboy do you think the 64gb(16x4) kit of tridentz 3400 c16 would be worth getting for haswell-e/broadwell-e? Or should i go for a lower speed lower latency kit, like the 3200 c14 kit?


I don;t have any experience with the 16GB (double sided) kits in terms of OC-ability. the 3200c14 ICs are very good ATM, but GS surely has something special up its sleeve for BW-E.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> Only real options I have with this kit are 2400 CL11 or 2667 CL12, with ultra tight secondary and tertiary timings. 2800 has proved impossible to stabilize at any reasonable timings/voltages, while 3000 and 3200 won't post with any ratio/strap.
> I can stabilize 2750 with the 1.25x strap, but something about that multiplier/strap combo makes the RTLs about 10 cycles higher, which which would destroy performance, even if I didn't need to losen primary timings to 13-14 to be stable.
> Will probably pick up some solid 8 or 16GiB DIMMs when I get around to putting a BW-E in my other board.


I've yet to figure out RTLs and IOs with 8 sticks. Distance from CPU socket is in-play at this density.










Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> I mean this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://wccftech.com/intel-broadwell-e-core-i7-6950x-6900k-ebay/


PT Barnum looking for buyers. Intel doesn't look kindly on selling their ES chips. tisk-tisk


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I've yet to figure out RTLs and IOs with 8 sticks. Distance from CPU socket is in-play at this density.


Looks like the board is taking trace length into account already with the 53 cycle RTL on the outer channels and 51 on the inner...probably not a whole lot more to be done.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> Looks like the board is taking trace length into account already with the 53 cycle RTL on the outer channels and 51 on the inner...probably not a whole lot more to be done.


at least with dram clock period at 13 the IOs line up. Any changes to RTLs look like a significant time investment to get stable again from the little experimentation I have done.








No complaints with 64GB at 3200c13.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Hey! Long time no see. ^^

Hope ya`ll don`t mind if i ask here!

Currently i`ve got a single XTX 360 for both my 5960X and my 980TI. The temps are a bit high. 60¤C on CPU and 55¤C on GPU while gaming/folding. GPU is overclocked with stock voltage, and CPU is running 3600 at 0.945 or something.

Would an extra 240 XT rad help? Or should i look for something like a 360, or even a 480? Because of folding the fan speed needs to be low, under 1000 RPM. I sleep on the same room as my machine is on, so i can`t change that.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> Hey! Long time no see. ^^
> 
> Hope ya`ll don`t mind if i ask here!
> 
> Currently i`ve got a single XTX 360 for both my 5960X and my 980TI. The temps are a bit high. 60¤C on CPU and 55¤C on GPU while gaming/folding. GPU is overclocked with stock voltage, and CPU is running 3600 at 0.945 or something.
> 
> Would an extra 240 XT rad help? Or should i look for something like a 360, or even a 480? Because of folding the fan speed needs to be low, under 1000 RPM. I sleep on the same room as my machine is on, so i can`t change that.


Hey bud!
Either would help, but if you want to use low-speed hi-pressure fans I'd go with an additional 360. Yeah, a single 360 is cutting it close with a 5960X and a 980Ti if fan noise is an issue (it sure is for me too







)


----------



## inedenimadam

The XTX rads are awesome, but that is an awful lot to ask out of a 360, the 5960x and 980ti are not exactly low power parts







. I have always heard the rule of thumb is a 240 per component, and that has worked out pretty well for me. Since you want to run low RPM fans, you might as well grab another XTX360 if you have the room.

Get a thermal diode while you are at it. I think that most or all of the ASUS boards have a spot to plug one in right on the mobo so you can monitor from within software.


----------



## SDhydro

Im pretty happy with my new 5960x I got back from intel RMA. J602A658


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDhydro*
> 
> Im pretty happy with my new 5960x I got back from intel RMA. J602A658


So it was the CPU ? Nice one


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDhydro*
> 
> Im pretty happy with my new 5960x I got back from intel RMA. J602A658


Tasty.


----------



## MR-e

Congrats on a beastly chip


----------



## SDhydro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> So it was the CPU ? Nice one


Yep ended up being the cpu. I bought an open box board from frys to try and sure enough all the slots to the left of the cpu still didn't work. Was able to do a standard rma with inel and not use mytuning plan and it was quick and easy. This chip is awesome


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDhydro*
> 
> Im pretty happy with my new 5960x I got back from intel RMA. J602A658
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Real nice! That should last awhile... well, at least until you get a BW-E.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDhydro*
> 
> Yep ended up being the cpu. I bought an open box board from frys to try and sure enough all the slots to the left of the cpu still didn't work. Was able to do a standard rma with inel and not use mytuning plan and it was quick and easy. This chip is awesome


Yeah it is! i'm jelly


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Awesome chip! :-D

Yeah, noise is a big concern for me, too loud and i can`t sleep.









I`m running a Define R5 i got a long time ago, when i had no plans on watercooling. So the 360X is outside the case on top, planning to install a rad underneath my desk, or install it behind my case with the IO ports and such. Might work out OK. Won`t have a QDC though, too expensive atm. Might get some later.

I just hope my single D5 can handle tubing that long if i decide to install it in an awkward position/place.

I`ll check the web for some second hand rads, might get a good deal! Thanks for the answer!


----------



## Radox-0

Wow. I thought I got a half decent chip for once, that's a cracking piece of silicon you got. Very jelly


----------



## lilchronic

Here is my chip. Not as good as sdhydro though


----------



## devilhead

mmm...i'm missing my 5960X already







hope BW-E will bring good overclocking cpu's







until then i need use Xeon E5-1650 v3 (4600mhz 1.31v







)


----------



## Scrimstar

Does the 6700k OC less than the 4790k because of die shrink or soldering quality?

Will 6850k oc more than 5930k?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Here is my chip. Not as good as sdhydro though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


steel cases? jammin'


----------



## johnd0e

^


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> steel cases? jammin'


Not the only thing jammin.
when i tried to lower tfaw to 16 i got errors @ 650% in hci, so i reverted to what i ran before for 600% and still the same error @650% so i had to losen some timings back up to what i know can do 1500%+ in hci
kinda sad i thought this was looking good.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Not the only thing jammin.
> when i tried to lower tfaw to 16 i got errors @ 650% in hci, so i reverted to what i ran before for 600% and still the same error @650% so i had to losen some timings back up to what i know can do 1500%+ in hci
> kinda sad i thought this was looking good.


did you try tRRD_L = 6 tRRD=4, tFAW 16? And for a good pop in AID64 bandwidth, increase tREFI to 2 or 3X your current value. Folks having luck with 32767 for tREFI.








http://www.overclock.net/t/1569364/official-skylake-haswell-e-24-7-ddr4-memory-stability-thread/1240_20#post_25112426


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> did you try tRRD_L = 6 tRRD=4, tFAW 16? And for a good pop in AID64 bandwidth, increase tREFI to 2 or 3X your current value. Folks having luck with 32767 for tREFI.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1569364/official-skylake-haswell-e-24-7-ddr4-memory-stability-thread/1240_20#post_25112426


Yeah but i had trrd_L @ 4 so that could possibly be it. I'm guna have to fire up GSAT and run more than just a hour to get that figured out.

Edit copied your settings and i'll just give hci a run over night and hopefully get past that 650% mark.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Yeah but i had trrd_L @ 4 so that could possibly be it. I'm guna have to fire up GSAT and run more than just a hour to get that figured out.


yeah, HCI MT is painfully slow with 32GB or more.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yeah, HCI MT is painfully slow with 32GB or more.


The thing is yesterday i installed w7 on my intel 120gb ssd that i had linux on, so now i have to re-install it on this little adata 64gb ssd and im really lazy right now.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scrimstar*
> 
> Does the 6700k OC less than the 4790k because of die shrink or soldering quality?
> 
> Will 6850k oc more than 5930k?


The problem with going into BW-E straight away is the binning. Initial batches will always be a bit random in terms of how well they overclock - it wasn't until J batch until the majority of good chips came about for HW-E. When Intel runs out of bins, they start "using" the "good" silicon on the cheaper products. I'd personally hold off going up to BW-E until a few months have passed, unless you want to keep rolling the silicon lottery. But yeah, die shrink should result in less heat theoretically - hence higher overclocking headroom in regards to that heat. There will still be a voltage wall however. Vcore "safe" limit should be higher, around 1.40V instead of HW-E 1.30V - at least somewhat based off Skylake.

With 4 bins this time there's less wiggle room for getting a nice chip on the cheaper 6800K. 6850K might be better - but knowing Intel, it isn't guaranteed. All that is guaranteed, is that these chips will perform at stock settings perfectly for the duration of the warranty. At the end of the day, it's still silicon lottery.


----------



## HeadlessKnight

I just hope Broadwell-Es OC much better than their mainstream siblings. Most 5775Cs can't even cut it to 4.5 GHz. 4.3-4.2 GHz is the norm for these things, and those are only 4 cores parts.


----------



## obiwansotti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scrimstar*
> 
> Does the 6700k OC less than the 4790k because of die shrink or soldering quality?
> 
> Will 6850k oc more than 5930k?


I'm not sure that you would say the 6700K OC
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeadlessKnight*
> 
> I just hope Broadwell-Es OC much better than their mainstream siblings. Most 5775Cs can't even cut it to 4.5 GHz. 4.3-4.2 GHz is the norm for these things, and those are only 4 cores parts.


I think the 5775Cs are mostly hampered by the L4 cache. We don't really know how broadwell OCs as a non-Iris Pro part.

I expect it follows closely with haswell and skylake. Those pair are very similiar with Skylake being maybe 100-200mhz better. Maybe Broadwell-E will be 100-200 more, but I'd expect skylake type OC. So most haswell-E are in the 4.4-4.6 range, we'll probably see something like 4.5-4.7 for broadwell.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Hi!

I`m getting a XE240 as og now. I can get it for 35$, is a cheap midterm solution, I`ll just need to crank the fans up a bit perhaps since i`m not getting a 360 or 480 rad.

Will a singel D5 pump manage my loop without troubles? EX240, XTX360, Suprm. evo, TX WB. Thanks!


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> Hi!
> 
> I`m getting a XE240 as og now. I can get it for 35$, is a cheap midterm solution, I`ll just need to crank the fans up a bit perhaps since i`m not getting a 360 or 480 rad.
> 
> Will a singel D5 pump manage my loop without troubles? EX240, XTX360, Suprm. evo, TX WB. Thanks!


I use a sindle D5 for 480+240+GPU+GPU+CPU+VRM and have zero flow issues with it on speed 3. That is a good deal on that rad, I might have scooped it up in your position as well.


----------



## jdallara

As die size decreases, feature sizes decrease and current densities increase which can bring about problems within the die. Also the heat will be concentrated in a smaller area.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdallara*
> 
> As die size decreases, feature sizes decrease and current densities increase which can bring about problems within the die. Also the heat will be concentrated in a smaller area.


heat management will be the critical aspect (or not







)


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> heat management will be the critical aspect (or not
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )



..........or not














(cant wait to go cold.)


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> 
> ..........or not
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (cant wait to go cold.)


nice! Enjoy.


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> 
> ..........or not
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (cant wait to go cold.)


Nice work there. Hope to see some results. What do plan for copper configuration. Holes, rails, for the ln2 to get down close to chip. Bullseye theme has already been taken.


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> Nice work there. Hope to see some results. What do plan for copper configuration. Holes, rails, for the ln2 to get down close to chip. Bullseye theme has already been taken.


thanks









i dont have any fancy 3d modeling software, but heres a cad drawing of what im potentially doing.



basically just two pockets creating an "inverted pyramid", a ring of 10x 7/16-20 tapped holes around the outer pocket, and 4x 3/8-24 tapped holes in the inner pocket. then two grooves cut into the inner pocket to connect it to the outer holes

(copied the groove idea from der8eaur, still need to ask if its ok to use...im assuming itll be fine though as im only making this one pot for myself).


----------



## jdallara

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> heat management will be the critical aspect (or not
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Was thinking about metal migration and other small partial effects that affect small geometry silicone devices. Might see degradation issues with over stressing the chips more so than with the current large geometry chips.


----------



## tistou77

Hi

I test a OC
HCI Memtest stress the memory and cache, but also Cores I suppose ?

With AIDA64, for Cache test, if it crashes, just need increase the Vcache?

Thanks


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Hi!

Is AIsuite legit?

I was folding on 3800/3000 0.950/0.875 1.800V. Asus is telling my that my power consumption is 120 watt?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> Hi!
> 
> Is AIsuite legit?
> 
> I was folding on 3800/3000 0.950/0.875 1.800V. Asus is telling my that my power consumption is 120 watt?


legit? 1.8V?


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Sorry, VCCIN was 1.800, not my CPU voltage, that was 0.950 or so. ^^


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tistou77*
> 
> Hi
> 
> I test a OC
> HCI Memtest stress the memory and cache, but also Cores I suppose ?
> 
> With AIDA64, for Cache test, if it crashes, just need increase the Vcache?
> 
> Thanks


I you can run realbench for 2 hours and aida64 cache for 2 hours you should have no problem running HCI.... as long as your memory is stable.


----------



## tistou77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> I you can run realbench for 2 hours and aida64 cache for 2 hours you should have no problem running HCI.... as long as your memory is stable.


Ok thanks and for this
_With AIDA64, for Cache test, if it crashes, just need increase the Vcache ?_


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tistou77*
> 
> Ok thanks and for this
> _With AIDA64, for Cache test, if it crashes, just need increase the Vcache ?_


Yeah vring / vcache would be the first thing id raise if using aida64 cache test and encountered instability.


----------



## tistou77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Yeah vring / vcache would be the first thing id raise if using aida64 cache test and encountered instability.


Ok thanks


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdallara*
> 
> Was thinking about metal migration and other small partial effects that affect small geometry silicone devices. Might see degradation issues with over stressing the chips more so than with the current large geometry chips.


I had the same thought too. As circuits get smaller at the same transistor count, they'll get denser too. That means packing more circuitry in a smaller space. Heat causes expansion, so the knock on effect of expanding these denser circuits could be reduced lifetime (constant re-expansion under idle-load conditions, "bumping"). TJmax has remained fairly constant throughout, and seems to be based on the degradation temperature under which a set quantity of silicon is degraded (I take a guess). Intel just merely states it's the throttle temperature, but there is scientific reasoning behind it. The test for TJmax would have to remain the same throughout generation to generation, so it has to be a standardised test. I just don't know what it is - if someone knows please inform!









Here are T,junction values (max allowed at the cores for constant operation) for the i7 or equiv. series:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Q6600, 65nm process: 76°C
i7-920, 45nm process: 72°C (lower, cause new fab, scared of degradation)
i7-4790K: 22nm process, final gen (3rd of 3 gens): 79°C (weird, huh - but that's with a few years of Intel experience with temperature related CPU failures, the headroom was pushed further cause Intel knew it was safe)
i7-5775C: 14nm process, 1st gen: 76°C (gone down again - buuut, only 3°C for a 6nm drop? seems a bit adventurous...)
i7-6700K: 14nm process, 2nd gen: 69°C (gone down again, maybe 76°C was too adventurous







- gonna' have to ask Intel about that one)



Our HW-Es have T,junctions of ~71°C, probably due to the larger minimum core count (compared with standard Haswell). Estimating that for BW-E should put it *~70°C* as I feel Intel were conservative with 71°C. These HW-E chips are fine up to ~75°C (at least based on my six or so months of testing with mixed load each day). Either way, degradation is caused by a mix of voltage and temperature. Chips run at extreme voltages beyond a certain threshold will die (suicide run) regardless of how well cooled they are as the circuitry simply can't handle the stress and breaks down rapidly when reheated. Of course, that's not to say that an LN2 chip ran with reasonable LN2 voltages will fail straight away when placed back in standard conditions (you could nab yourself quite the deal on eBay with LN2 abused chips). Ditto temperature. A low voltage at high temperature will last a lot longer than a high voltage at high temperature. Basically, the lower the mix of operating voltage and temperature, the longer it'll last you. Voltage has more of a detrimental effect than temperature when run under normal conditions (not LN2 or DICE). You can last years with a rubbish cooler and low voltage.

Voltage is a potential difference, basically how much force is needed to use those logic "gates". Vcore is basically how much force is needed to push electrons through those gates. More Vcore = more force. Higher core frequencies mean electrons need to pass in and out quicker. If you don't push them with enough force, some of them won't get through, collide with electrons coming back out, hence the need to increase the force. Of course, more force = more heat also more vibrations from electrons all bustling about and knocking into each other. Cooling the electrons down a little bit will reduce the vibrations. It's those vibrations that cause degradation. With a denser CPU, the gates are smaller, the electrons stay the same size (physics). Hence there will be more vibrations as they are trying to push into a smaller space (smaller gates). I dunno' what I type sometimes lool and I'm tired - that might be all wrong so take it with a grain of salt lol.









Anyway, that's what it looks like to me, an average Joe. Someone with a background in electronics and microprocessors would probably be able to give a far better explanation than me.


----------



## Maintenance Bot

Ran a few quick benchmarks for 6850k vs 5820k here http://www.overclock.net/t/1599068/6850k-vs-5820k#post_25123355


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Gah.. Wish i had another 5960X.

When i first got it in Jan i could manage some benching at 4500 1.191V. Now i need 1.230-1.250V. Been under 75¤C at all time.









The B-E results look promising, around a 8% IPC increase.


----------



## Jpmboy

can't wait for the 10-core launch!!









where's the BW-E thread???


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> can't wait for the 10-core launch!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> where's the BW-E thread???


For the love of Christ, you make it this time







. Don't want another vanishing OP


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> can't wait for the 10-core launch!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> where's the BW-E thread???


The results of the 6850k vs 5820k have me all kinds of giddy!


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> can't wait for the 10-core launch!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> where's the BW-E thread???


Nice little performance bump, 2 more cores - sounds pretty sweet.

But then there's always Zen


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> For the love of Christ, you make it this time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Don't want another vanishing OP


If nominated, I will not run; if elected, I will not serve. William Tecumseh Sherman
Read more at: http://www.brainyquote.com/quotes/quotes/w/williamtec101113.html


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maintenance Bot*
> 
> Ran a few quick benchmarks for 6850k vs 5820k here http://www.overclock.net/t/1599068/6850k-vs-5820k#post_25123355


Whelp, all my fears are absolutely stamped and squashed. IPC looks *insane* on the the 6850K. Only thing I'm worried about is the binning of the 6800K vs. the 6850K. Can't wait to hear the max headroom or voltage wall on the 6850K! The thinness might be a slight issue for those with strong screwdriver hands though









If Zen manages to reach Haswell levels of IPC and OC ability at Skylake prices there's going to be one hell of a price war.


----------



## xarot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Whelp, all my fears are absolutely stamped and squashed. IPC looks *insane* on the the 6850K. Only thing I'm worried about is the binning of the 6800K vs. the 6850K. Can't wait to hear the max headroom or voltage wall on the 6850K! The thinness might be a slight issue for those with strong screwdriver hands though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If Zen manages to reach Haswell levels of IPC and OC ability at Skylake prices there's going to be one hell of a price war.


The 6850K looks really nice. I think I'll sidegrade from 5960X to 6850K. I don't need 8 cores at the moment. For the price of 6950X I could buy two 6850Ks and one 6800K if the rumours are correct. But since 2010, I've only had Extreme Edition chips...let's see.

Also, I am waiting for rumours if Asus is gonna release the R5 Black Edition with BW-E or later. Or never?


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Whelp, all my fears are absolutely stamped and squashed. IPC looks *insane* on the the 6850K.


Isn't this pretty much the IPC increase we were expecting?

Mobile non-Iris Pro (no eDRAM) Broadwell has shown the same results vs. Haswell in Cinebench.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> Isn't this pretty much the IPC increase we were expecting?
> 
> Mobile non-Iris Pro (no eDRAM) Broadwell has shown the same results vs. Haswell in Cinebench.


I was genuinely expecting less than 6%, but it looks like a 10% improvement on HW-E. I didn't really look at the mobile benchmarks so I didn't know what to expect. If this BW-E gets higher clocks than HW-E before hitting the voltage wall and is priced similarly then I see quite a few people upgrading. The IMC seems to be a little stronger too so that's a plus, though I still doubt that Z170 kits will be plug n' play.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

I`m keeping my 5960X at least.

Nicer to have a X CPU than a K (6900K) CPU.









If i could upgrade, i probably would. But since i`m running 3600 on my CPU i guess i don`t need any more power. When you`re 16 and gaming, you don`t need much. Folding uses my GPU, not my CPU.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> I`m keeping my 5960X at least.
> 
> Nicer to have a X CPU than a K (6900K) CPU.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If i could upgrade, i probably would. But since i`m running 3600 on my CPU i guess i don`t need any more power. When you`re 16 and gaming, you don`t need much. Folding uses my GPU, not my CPU.


Sensible if running at stock regardless.


----------



## Nastya

Guys, is there any consensus on the best CPU Microcode for overclocking? I've heard 2D is pretty good, as is 36, but 37 is not suitable.

Or are there no differences?

I'd appreciate any input.


----------



## tistou77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndiWandi*
> 
> Guys, is there any consensus on the best CPU Microcode for overclocking? I've heard 2D is pretty good, as is 36, but 37 is not suitable.
> 
> Or are there no differences?
> 
> I'd appreciate any input.


No worries with the microcode 37 for me


----------



## Qwinn

I'm running on a Rampage V Extreme using the latest BIOS 2101 modded to include microcode 37. Passed 17 hours OCCT stable. The same OC is not stable on the official 2101 which I believe is microcode 2d. The modded BIOS's contain other things, so I can't say it's the microcode update that's making me more stable, but if it is, then IMHO 36 and 37 are both much more stable than 2d.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

http://www.overclock.net/t/1599263/6950x-benchmarked

There she is. I know I said I didn't want one, but I lied. I want one.


----------



## GRABibus

Hi,
I have run this night 8 hours OCCT 4.4.2 Large data set on my i7-5930K
4,6GHz / Vid=1,21V.

When I came up at my computer this morning, the test was still running (7 hours of working), but I had a pop-up "CPU-Z has stopped working".
All cores were still working and no instability message from OCCT.

Do you think it is stability related ?


----------



## HeadlessKnight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> Hi,
> I have run this night 8 hours OCCT 4.4.2 Large data set on my i7-5930K
> 4,6GHz / Vid=1,21V.
> 
> When I came up at my computer this morning, the test was still running (7 hours of working), but I had a pop-up "CPU-Z has stopped working".
> All cores were still working and no instability message from OCCT.
> 
> Do you think it is stability related ?


It is probably related to instability. I would just increase voltage just for the peace of mind







. You still have voltage headroom.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> Hi,
> I have run this night 8 hours OCCT 4.4.2 Large data set on my i7-5930K
> 4,6GHz / Vid=1,21V.


What OC settings you are you using (VCCIN, Cache, SA, DigitALL Power etc)?
I have a heck of a time overclocking on my Gaming 7, but have put it down to an average over clockable CPU


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> What OC settings you are you using (VCCIN, Cache, SA, DigitALL Power etc)?
> I have a heck of a time overclocking on my Gaming 7, but have put it down to an average over clockable CPU


My last OCCT stable overclock is 4.5GHz/Vid=1.151v. (OCCT 4.4.1).

I set :
Vid=1.151v
Vccin Bios = 1.9v
Vring Bios = 1.1v
Bclk=100MHz
Cpu ratio=45
Cache ratio=38
C states disabled
Eist enabled
Turbo boost enabled
Ram fréquency 2666MHz
Timings 14-14-14-34-200.
CR = 1T
RAM voltages = 1.2v on both channels

All other voltages on Bios are in "auto"


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeadlessKnight*
> 
> It is probably related to instability. I would just increase voltage just for the peace of mind
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . You still have voltage headroom.


Not some much voltages headroom in fact, as I hit sometimes 80C on the hottest core (rarely, only some peaks) in OCCT


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> My last OCCT stable overclock is 4.5GHz/Vid=1.151v. (OCCT 4.4.1).
> 
> I set :
> Vid=1.151v
> Vccin Bios = 1.9v
> Vring Bios = 1.1v
> Bclk=100MHz
> Cpu ratio=45
> Cache ratio=38
> C states disabled
> Eist enabled
> Turbo boost enabled
> Ram fréquency 2666MHz
> Timings 14-14-14-34-200.
> CR = 1T
> RAM voltages = 1.2v on both channels
> 
> All other voltages on Bios are in "auto"


Pretty similar but you do have a better overclocker than me, I'm running 1.1v for 3.3Ghz cache, and 1.25v for 4.3GHz core..lol.
Still tossing up whether to keep this x99a Gaming 7 motherboard and just get a 6850k or replace both.


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> Pretty similar but you do have a better overclocker than me, I'm running 1.1v for 3.3Ghz cache, and 1.25v for 4.3GHz core..lol.
> Still tossing up whether to keep this x99a Gaming 7 motherboard and just get a 6850k or replace both.


This is not bad.
You are in the average on what we can get on the cache for a non OC socket


----------



## GRABibus

I Will not upgrade my CPU.
My wonderful 5930k I want to keep









I Will maybe upgrade my GPU. I Will wait first for benchmarks between Pascal and TITAN X


----------



## schoolofmonkey

@Jpmboy

Hey look I got 2.9ns again under Windows 10, strange it happens after having my machine running for 3 days straight (Couldn't help myself, need to keep all your eyes rolling at my L2 cache post.







... )


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> @Jpmboy
> 
> Hey look I got 2.9ns again under Windows 10, strange it happens after having my machine running for 3 days straight (Couldn't help myself, need to keep all your eyes rolling at my L2 cache post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... )


not bad man


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> not bad man


Yeah considering the L2 Cache goes from 3.8ns one day, then 2.9ns another.
This is only under Windows 10, Windows 7 it's always 2.9ns..lol

JP has a good laugh at me chasing it down the rabbit hole


----------



## Desolutional

That latency issue isn't related to having background apps or DPC sensitive apps running is it? I got 2.9ns after a cold boot.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1599263/6950x-benchmarked
> 
> There she is. I know I said I didn't want one, but I lied. I want one.


meee toooo









@schoolofmonkey - there's that freeekin rabbit!


----------



## Mr-Dark

Hello guy's

Any info about the new Asus board for Bw-E ?


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> That latency issue isn't related to having background apps or DPC sensitive apps running is it? I got 2.9ns after a cold boot.


Don't know, it only show up in Windows 10, even a clean install of Windows 10, Windows 7, same result (2.8/2.9ns) everytime.
But yes it's really only in the first hour or so of first starting the machine I get the higher latency reading (even on a new W10 install).
I was just playing Dark Souls 3 I exited ran the latency Benchmark even with Chrome/Steam/Thunderbird open, still getting 2.9ns, I reboot 3.8ns even after leaving it 10 minutes.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> @schoolofmonkey - there's that freeekin rabbit!


So who want's rabbit stew..









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello guy's
> 
> Any info about the new Asus board for Bw-E ?


Nope, I'm keeping my eye out too


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> Nope, I'm keeping my eye out too


I hope for something from Asus.. Anyway if nothing out from Asus the RVE is the way to go... Quad core again after Hex core is pain for me..lol

will throw the 6700k & 980s to my small brother so he can play Zuma and some CS 1.6


----------



## ht_addict

On a warm reboot from Win10, my system will get hung up at RSE, eventually rebooting. Anyone with an idea what setting I need to up to get it to reboot.. Core and cache at 4.5Ghz @1.35v on both. Memory at XMP 3200mhz. Initially loaded 6core present then manually changed core speeds and cache to 45x. Strap and BLCK both at 100. In Windows everything is stable(games and benching), just the warm boot issue.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ht_addict*
> 
> On a warm reboot from Win10, my system will get hung up at RSE, eventually rebooting. Anyone with an idea what setting I need to up to get it to reboot.. Core and cache at 4.5Ghz @1.35v on both. Memory at XMP 3200mhz. Initially loaded 6core present then manually changed core speeds and cache to 45x. Strap and BLCK both at 100. In Windows everything is stable(games and benching), just the warm boot issue.


Unstable memory or cache. 1.35V is pretty high on cache voltage, you might want to dial that back to a lower overclock.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> Unstable memory or cache. 1.35V is pretty high on cache voltage, you might want to dial that back to a lower overclock.


cache is really high for a 24/7 AIO setup IMO.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Hi!

What sensor does package covers? Under load my cores are around 40-42¤C (on 3.6GHZ that is) and package is 48¤C-ish. Why is that?

I was wondering why my machine would do a shutdown when i had heavy stresstesting on 4500. Forgot that i put 70¤C as a max temp in uefi.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> Hi!
> 
> What sensor does package covers? Under load my cores are around 40-42¤C (on 3.6GHZ that is) and package is 48¤C-ish. Why is that?
> 
> I was wondering why my machine would do a shutdown when i had heavy stresstesting on 4500. Forgot that i put 70¤C as a max temp in uefi.


package is... well the land package (socket). It will run hotter than the cores reported by the DTS. And yeah... that's what's good about the max temp in UEFI!


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> package is... well the land package (socket). It will run hotter than the cores reported by the DTS. And yeah... that's what's good about the max temp in UEFI!


Awesome! Thanks!

When Tjmax is 70¤C, does that include package as well, or only the cores?


----------



## tistou77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> Awesome! Thanks!
> 
> When Tjmax is 70¤C, does that include package as well, or only the cores?


Only cores








For CPU sensor temp is Tcase


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> package is... well the land package (socket). It will run hotter than the cores reported by the DTS. And yeah... that's what's good about the max temp in UEFI!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome! Thanks!
> 
> When Tjmax is 70¤C, does that include package as well, or only the cores?
Click to expand...

Adjusting TJmax in the monitoring sofware will only affect core temperature reading because CPU Package temperature is reading from different register.

If you're actually referring to Max Temperature setting in the BIOS, if you set this to 70C, then when either *CPU core* temperature or *CPU Package* temperature reached 70C, CPU frequency will throttling. I'm not sure whether it should thermal shutdown too.

CPU Package temperature is the peak core temperature of the CPU. It is *NOT* CPU temperature (reported in the BIOS/AISuite) nor Tcase. No software that can report Tcase as far as I know because there's no register in the CPU holding this value/reading. Even Intel said it was measured at the factory using a thermocouple embedded in the center of the heat spreader. Tcase is not for us to worry about. Just focus on the core & package temperature.


----------



## tistou77

Hello

It's "safe" Vcache to 1.27v for OC h24 ?


----------



## Qwinn

1.27? Higher than I'd be comfortable with. I run mine using offset and it can get as high as 1.212v under load. I might add 0.02v to that but no more for 24/7.


----------



## Gdourado

My x99-s just arrived in the mail. That is one good looking and heavy board! Now I don't know if I should buy a 5820k or continue to wait for broadwell-e. Any estimate when the cpus will actually be available for purchase?

Cheers!

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tistou77*
> 
> Hello
> 
> It's "safe" Vcache to 1.27v for OC h24 ?


rule of thumb is 1.25 max. Cache has a lower stock voltage than core, so running it at the same voltage as core is actually a higher overvolt. plenty of reports of degraded cache on HW-E


----------



## tistou77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> rule of thumb is 1.25 max. Cache has a lower stock voltage than core, so running it at the same voltage as core is actually a higher overvolt. plenty of reports of degraded cache on HW-E


Ok thanks, I thought it was 1.30v


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Been running 4400/4000 on 1.168/1.075V. Hopefully it`s stable.

I can bench 5960X 4500 on 1.190V again!! And my mem OC okay again. All i did was some reboots without CMOS battery and seems to have done wonders. (I read it here somewhere)


----------



## Kutalion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gdourado*
> 
> My x99-s just arrived in the mail. That is one good looking and heavy board! Now I don't know if I should buy a 5820k or continue to wait for broadwell-e. Any estimate when the cpus will actually be available for purchase?
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


Good board choice! Id wait for broadwell, it should come out within the month.


----------



## TK421

Hi everyone, I have trouble with hwinfo.
CPU: 5820K @4.2, 1.17-1.18v on load, everything else auto.

It says that my CPU only consumes 2.4w max. Does anyone know how to fix this?

This is on idle


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Hi everyone, I have trouble with hwinfo.
> CPU: 5820K @4.2, 1.17-1.18v on load, everything else auto.
> 
> It says that my CPU only consumes 2.4w max. Does anyone know how to fix this?


Did you disable CPU VID support? (You should if you are overclocking)


----------



## ssateneth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Hi everyone, I have trouble with hwinfo.
> CPU: 5820K @4.2, 1.17-1.18v on load, everything else auto.
> 
> It says that my CPU only consumes 2.4w max. Does anyone know how to fix this?
> 
> This is on idle


You disabled SVID. If you want remotely useful power figures, enable SVID. FWIW, some people say turning off SVID helps your OC. I personally haven't had any evidence that enabling SVID hurting my OC. 4.8GHz on 8 cores and going strong on water with SVID enabled. Try it with it on, and try with it off. Use whatever one that makes you more comfortable.


----------



## FatherBoard PSU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gdourado*
> 
> My x99-s just arrived in the mail. That is one good looking and heavy board! Now I don't know if I should buy a 5820k or continue to wait for broadwell-e. Any estimate when the cpus will actually be available for purchase?
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


I applaud you... I could never buy just the board and then wait for a new CPU generation lol i would go crazy!!!.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssateneth*
> 
> You disabled SVID. If you want remotely useful power figures, enable SVID. FWIW, some people say turning off SVID helps your OC. I personally haven't had any evidence that enabling SVID hurting my OC. 4.8GHz on 8 cores and going strong on water with SVID enabled. Try it with it on, and try with it off. Use whatever one that makes you more comfortable.


Oh yeah, that's disabled.

Even the bios says that the SVID should be disabled when OCing


----------



## L36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> rule of thumb is 1.25 max. Cache has a lower stock voltage than core, so running it at the same voltage as core is actually a higher overvolt. plenty of reports of degraded cache on HW-E


Been running cache at 1.35 V since release of HSW-E with no problems whatsoever. Source?


----------



## Gdourado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FatherBoard PSU*
> 
> I applaud you... I could never buy just the board and then wait for a new CPU generation lol i would go crazy!!!.


Got it for 160 shipped.
Had to take it at that price.


----------



## Gdourado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kutalion*
> 
> Good board choice! Id wait for broadwell, it should come out within the month.


Guess I might as well wait.
I am also without GPU.
I sold my 390x and was going to buy a xfx fury triple dissipation for just 50 euros more.
But with the nvidia announcement yesterday, I am thinking I might wait until June.
The 1070 seems like a better buy at the same price.
Or even go all out for the 1080...
Just don't know.
But if I decide to wait for nvidia, might as well wait for intel too.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *L36*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> rule of thumb is 1.25 max. Cache has a lower stock voltage than core, so running it at the same voltage as core is actually a higher overvolt. plenty of reports of degraded cache on HW-E
> 
> 
> 
> Been running cache at 1.35 V since release of HSW-E with no problems whatsoever. Source?
Click to expand...

Hardwareluxx has it in writing, but there is a sentiment around various overclocking threads that 1.25 is about as far as you can go without degradation. I used to run 1.32 vcache for 4.4 early on, but now it is not stable at stock cache settings, and can only manage 4.0 cache @ 1.19. Read a bit through the various threads and you will find other people saying the same thing about 1.25. Not all silicon is created equal, and not all silicon is going to handle 1.35 vcache without negative side effects.


----------



## TK421

How do I check cache voltage at load?


----------



## xkm1948

Just report in that 128GB is totally doable with 5820K.

My 5820K is not even a good overclocker. It needs over 1.285V to be stable at 4.5GHz. However the IMC seems to take on the 128GB RAM happily. The RAM kit is GSkill DDR4-3000 128GB. Timing is 14-14-14-35. I can get it to pass 3hrs of realbench OCed to DDR4-3200 with 100BCLK. However that requires 1.4V DRAM voltage as well as 1.25V VCCSA. Too high for daily use.

Now I am just using default XMP on 125BCLK for a safe 4.25GHz core OC and 3.5GHz Cache.

If you ever wonder whether Haswell-E can do 128GB, now you have the answer.


----------



## tistou77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> How do I check cache voltage at load?


With Aida64, hwinfo, etc...


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tistou77*
> 
> With Aida64, hwinfo, etc...


Ok, I got it. 0.99v at stock.

But I can't seem to increase the voltage under load.

On voltage control adaptive I set to: offset -0.001 and target 1.23


----------



## tistou77

Use Offset Mode for Cache voltage, Adaptive mode doesn't work


----------



## greg1184

I wonder when newer x99 boards will come out. X99 boards seem so bland in looks and features compared to the Z170 boards.


----------



## FatherBoard PSU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gdourado*
> 
> Got it for 160 shipped.
> Had to take it at that price.


Nice that is a great deal, and it will be worth the wait i am sure.


----------



## superflex

just started OCing my 5930k last night since I squeezed time into my school schedule. can pass through 8 hrs of AIDA at 4.6ghz/1.264Vcore and 1.92 VCCIN (that's what this thread is telling me is alright) but Realbench won't even make the 5 minute mark


----------



## GRABibus

I Will not upgrade my CPU.
My wonderful 5930k wi
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superflex*
> 
> just started OCing my 5930k last night since I squeezed time into my school schedule. can pass through 8 hrs of AIDA at 4.6ghz/1.264Vcore and 1.92 VCCIN (that's what this thread is telling me is alright) but Realbench won't even make the 5 minute mark


Try to pass 12 hours OCCT 4.4.2 "large data set" test.
This test is really tough and doesn't produce insane temps as P95 v28.xx.
I sticked some weeks ago only on Aida64 and Realbench which I could passed easily for 12 hours. But, OCCT, I failed in 2 minutes.

If your cooling is sufficient (less than 80°C on hottest core during stress test), then increase Vcore (Maximum 1.3V).
Otherwise, go back to 4.5Ghz and test with a lower Vcore than 1.26V as a start.


----------



## superflex

Will give OCCT a try. Was a bit nervous about that since I did hear similar issues of OCCT to P95 and didn't know if it was still an issue. So didn't bother with it. But I'll give it a shoot.


----------



## TK421

Aida64 only draws 170w while occt is 205w+

I think the problem with excessive power draw is linpack, not the occt itself


----------



## superflex

The only wattage reading I was able to get was 130 from HWiNFO when running Aida, but that was before I disabled SVID support so I can touch the VCCIN. Heh heh. But 10 min into the OCCT so far, 11hr 50min to go.


----------



## TK421

Svid -> enabled

Override svid -> 1.95v


----------



## superflex

oh shoot, totally skimmed over that. thanks man!


----------



## TK421

Np

What does llc do btw? I see many people recommend from 5-7 but can't get a definitive answer on how to set it.

Currently on auto


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superflex*
> 
> just started OCing my 5930k last night since I squeezed time into my school schedule. can pass through 8 hrs of AIDA at 4.6ghz/1.264Vcore and 1.92 VCCIN (that's what this thread is telling me is alright) but Realbench won't even make the 5 minute mark


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superflex*
> 
> The only wattage reading I was able to get was 130 from HWiNFO when running Aida, but that was before I disabled SVID support so I can touch the VCCIN. Heh heh. But 10 min into the OCCT so far, 11hr 50min to go.


OCCT is much harder to pass than realbench. I'm surprised you've gotten as far with occt as you have given how fast realbench fails. Makes me wonder if the realbench failure is not due to cpu instability. What's the wattage on your psu?


----------



## superflex

I followed this guide here (part 2 at the bottom of the linked post):

https://linustechtips.com/main/topic/24019-load-line-calibration-why-overclockers-should-care/

But I'm still trying to understand it myself since well, this is my first K processor I bought last December. But what I gather from posts is that it combats Vdroop, and in the LTT post should be used with some care depending on how the motherboard utilizes LLC levels due to overcompensation (although this was applicable to a Devils Canyon board).

I did end up finding this post that had to do with Offset Voltage and LLC combined with images of transient spikes and that just confused me even more heh heh:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1407901/cpu-load-line-calibration-llc/10

*EDIT*

fwiw I'm using LLC 6 on my Asus x99-a since that seems to be the general "go to" level from what I see in the asus thread.


----------



## superflex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> OCCT is much harder to pass than realbench. I'm surprised you've gotten as far with occt as you have given how fast realbench fails. Makes me wonder if the realbench failure is not due to cpu instability. What's the wattage on your psu?


850 watt evga SuperNova and GPU is at stock speeds.


----------



## Slushpup

So I have had my 5930k for a few months and started tinkering around with it. I managed to get the cpu to 4.6ghz with 1.270 volts. I am kinda scared to push any closer to 1.3v.

So How does my chips stack up in the Haswell-E world?


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slushpup*
> 
> So I have had my 5930k for a few months and started tinkering around with it. I managed to get the cpu to 4.6ghz with 1.270 volts. I am kinda scared to push any closer to 1.3v.
> 
> So How does my chips stack up in the Haswell-E world?


I think 4.6 at under 1.3v is above average, at least compared toearlier batches. Seems like the newer batches are better overclockers and 4.6 might be more avg for them. Either way, 6 cores at 4.6 is a whole lotta compute power!


----------



## Slushpup

Indeed. I notice that I would be better off getting a custom loop running for any futher OC room.


----------



## Radox-0

Dumb question here. For cache, initially on Auto, it adapts based on loads it seems so drops as and when needed. Normally I run it at 4.3 Ghz @ 1.2 volts manual, the CPU itself is @ 4.6Ghz @ 1.29 adaptive. Is there any method in which you can have it like the core which adapts to load, so under no load it drops frequency. Adaptive nor offset actually changes anything in that regards?


----------



## Qwinn

Adaptive cache simply doesn't work, don't waste time trying. Offset works fine for what you're looking to do. If you find a manual setting for it that works for you, give the offset an extra 0.02v or so to give it a little breathing room to fluctuate.


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superflex*
> 
> Will give OCCT a try. Was a bit nervous about that since I did hear similar issues of OCCT to P95 and didn't know if it was still an issue. So didn't bother with it. But I'll give it a shoot.


Which kind of crash and/or message did you get in Realbench failed test ?


----------



## Radox-0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qwinn*
> 
> Adaptive cache simply doesn't work, don't waste time trying. Offset works fine for what you're looking to do. If you find a manual setting for it that works for you, give the offset an extra 0.02v or so to give it a little breathing room to fluctuate.


Cheers for that. Been mulling if there was a way to have it lower and adapt based on loads, seems not! Thanks


----------



## superflex

It was always an Instability Detected! crash. a couple times Luxmark would crash, Less times than luxmark crashing Nvidia drivers would kick the bucket for a second and recover.

Settings I used for Realbench:

Duration: 1hr

Memory: 8 gigabytes (I couldn't select 16 even though I have 16 gigs unless I setup a page file)

GPU is a EVGA 970 SSC (the lame Best Buy one which is closer to a boosted FTW)

CPU/GPU custom loop with a 360 and a 240 rad.

just in case you wanted to know what my setup is.


----------



## GRABibus

I Will not upgrade my CPU.
My wond
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superflex*
> 
> It was always an Instability Detected! crash. a couple times Luxmark would crash, Less times than luxmark crashing Nvidia drivers would kick the bucket for a second and recover.
> 
> Settings I used for Realbench:
> 
> Duration: 1hr
> 
> Memory: 8 gigabytes (I couldn't select 16 even though I have 16 gigs unless I setup a page file)
> 
> GPU is a EVGA 970 SSC (the lame Best Buy one which is closer to a boosted FTW)
> 
> CPU/GPU custom loop with a 360 and a 240 rad.
> 
> just in case you wanted to know what my setup is.


Do you have any softwares as MSI afterburner or PrecisionX opened during Realbench test ?
If yes, close them and launch the test again.


----------



## TK421

I can't seem to get stable 4.5ghz 1.3v

Cpu input 1.95
Vccin system agent + 0.21
Cpu adaptive target 1.301v (-0.001v)
Llc 7
Startup voltage 1.95
Svid enabled
Cache stock
Cache voltage stock

Howerver, I am stable at 4.2ghz 1.18v

Same as above but,

Cpu adaptive target 1.181v (-0.001v)
Mem 2400, 11-11-11-24 1T 1.34v
Cache 40 max, cache voltage 1.135v


----------



## Qwinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> I can't seem to get stable 4.5ghz 1.3v
> 
> Cpu input 1.95
> Vccin system agent + 0.21
> Cpu adaptive target 1.301v (-0.001v)
> Llc 7
> Startup voltage 1.95
> Svid enabled
> Cache stock
> Cache voltage stock
> 
> Howerver, I am stable at 4.2ghz 1.18v
> 
> Same as above but,
> 
> Cpu adaptive target 1.181v (-0.001v)
> Mem 2400, 11-11-11-24 1T 1.34v
> Cache 40 max, cache voltage 1.135v


Try cpu current capability to 140%. Phase controls to Optimized.

4.5 fully stable at 1.3v would be a better than average chip. I was never able to do it. Try to see what voltage you need to be fully 4.4 stable, should give you a good idea what you'd really need for 4.5.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> I can't seem to get stable 4.5ghz 1.3v
> 
> Cpu input 1.95
> Vccin system agent + 0.21
> Cpu adaptive target 1.301v (-0.001v)
> Llc 7
> Startup voltage 1.95
> Svid enabled
> Cache stock
> Cache voltage stock
> 
> Howerver, I am stable at 4.2ghz 1.18v
> 
> Same as above but,
> 
> Cpu adaptive target 1.181v (-0.001v)
> Mem 2400, 11-11-11-24 1T 1.34v
> Cache 40 max, cache voltage 1.135v


on this platform, disable SVID (or at least until you know how to stabilize the OC).
Is this not your second Deluxe?


----------



## superflex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> I Will not upgrade my CPU.
> My wond
> Do you have any softwares as MSI afterburner or PrecisionX opened during Realbench test ?
> If yes, close them and launch the test again.


had precisionX open last night and today. Disabled it, passed the hour with no issues at all. I totally wouldn't have guessed that to be the issue, thanks again. Now I'm thinking that the 8hr AIDA, 1.5hr OCCT and 1hr Realbench is enough to go through validation









Working on audio with heavy plugins should (hopefully) be a piece of cake and I can study for my midterm with peace of mind now.


----------



## TK421

It's my 2nd deluxe, but the first one turned out to be ok (it was the cpu having problems)

I thought that svid doesn't do anything to oc performance?


----------



## Qwinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radox-0*
> 
> Cheers for that. Been mulling if there was a way to have it lower and adapt based on loads, seems not! Thanks


It does, sort of. When you use offset, what you add will set the maximum voltage that the cache can use, but that doesn't mean it will always use that maximum under load. And when you are idle, it will use a lot less. For example, under manual (fixed) voltage I can run cache at 1.2v, but for offset I need to give it 0.27v which allows it to sometimes get as high as 1.212v. It spends the vast majority of the time at 1.206v under load though, and at idle it stays around 1.0v.


----------



## ssateneth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qwinn*
> 
> It does, sort of. When you use offset, what you add will set the maximum voltage that the cache can use, but that doesn't mean it will always use that maximum under load. And when you are idle, it will use a lot less. For example, under manual (fixed) voltage I can run cache at 1.2v, but for offset I need to give it 0.27v which allows it to sometimes get as high as 1.212v. It spends the vast majority of the time at 1.206v under load though, and at idle it stays around 1.0v.


I got a way for it to get even lower on idle.

Disable "Fully manual mode"
Enable manual voltage on core and cache (no offset or adaptive)
Set desired voltages there, as well as the other voltages as needed

Enable Speedstep
Enable C-states
Make sure reporting of all c-states is set to enabled
Set maximum C-state used to C6 (retention or non-retention, doesnt seem to matter?)

My power at the wall dropped 50 watts (180 -> 130) compared to fully manual mode enabled and no c-states while idling. Core VID stays at 1.325, but due to the way C6 state works, it'll turn off entire cores if no load is detected, so VCORE sensor can report some REALLY low values, down to 0 volts.

Cache also reports up to the vcache specified but will normally idle down to 0.6-0.7v if you set minimum cache to auto or whatever lowest number you are allowed to put in.

Performance does not seem to be effected, as long as I use the "Maximum Performance" profile in Windows power options. Balanced and power saving will ramp up CPU speeds too slow or not completely and some games/benches can be effected. Maximum performance will till downclock CPU. It'll just instantly do maximum CPU clock and better cache clocking when a load is detected.

Only possible caveat is VCCSA does not appear to hold a constant voltage, though for me, this does not seem to adversely affect stability.
My SVID is enabled for both CPU and DRAM.

5960x on RVE
4.8GHz core @ 1.325
4.5GHz Cache @ 1.225
VCCIN @ 1.925


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superflex*
> 
> had precisionX open last night and today. Disabled it, passed the hour with no issues at all. I totally wouldn't have guessed that to be the issue, thanks again. Now I'm thinking that the 8hr AIDA, 1.5hr OCCT and 1hr Realbench is enough to go through validation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Working on audio with heavy plugins should (hopefully) be a piece of cake and I can study for my midterm with peace of mind now.


I had also this issue With MSI AfterBurner.
Apparently it is a conflict problem between RealBench and those softwares....


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Ok guys you all know I've been having issues with this MSI x99a Gaming 7, so I'm returning it as it's developed hardware problems, MSI ok'd a refund from the store.

So which board should I replace it with, Asus x99 Deluxe or Sabertooth, there's no point getting a RVE for a 5820k.
I like the look of the Sabertooth, but from the review's it's weird for overclocking on.

I don't have LED's or color "theme" of my build as you can't see through the Primo's smokey window anyway.
I'm going to be getting a Samsung 950 Pro 256GB as well, so the upright position of the M.2 slot on the Deluxe will help the drive.

What do you guys think?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> Ok guys you all know I've been having issues with this MSI x99a Gaming 7, so I'm returning it as it's developed hardware problems, MSI ok'd a refund from the store.
> 
> So which board should I replace it with, Asus x99 Deluxe or Sabertooth, there's no point getting a RVE for a 5820k.
> I like the look of the Sabertooth, but from the review's it's weird for overclocking on.
> 
> I don't have LED's or color "theme" of my build as you can't see through the Primo's smokey window anyway.
> I'm going to be getting a Samsung 950 Pro 256GB as well, so the upright position of the M.2 slot on the Deluxe will help the drive.
> 
> What do you guys think?


stay away from the sabertooth.. the vrm on that is the same as x99-A.. also the m.2 slot under the cover so such the 950 pro isn't good option for that...

if you can hold until the new board's hit the market so yo can get something better


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> stay away from the sabertooth.. the vrm on that is the same as x99-A.. also the m.2 slot under the cover so such the 950 pro isn't good option for that...
> 
> if you can hold until the new board's hit the market so yo can get something better


Nope need a machine, so I need to replace it with something tomorrow when I take this MSI board back in..lol..
I was really leaning towards the Deluxe, only have to add $100 to the price.

I'm still going for a 6850k/New revision board when they drop, will palm off the 5820k system to the wife and the 4790k to the kids.
Just got to get through until then.
Will probably get a 1080 at the same time, give the wife the GTX980ti Hybrid, though everything she plays runs fine on a R9 270..lol...

You know I seriously thought about going back to a mainstream 6700k, but I like the E platform so much more, I don't know why I just like to tinker I guess...


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> Nope need a machine, so I need to replace it with something tomorrow when I take this MSI board back in..lol..
> I was really leaning towards the Deluxe, only have to add $100 to the price.
> 
> I'm still going for a 6850k/New revision board when they drop, will palm off the 5820k system to the wife and the 4790k to the kids.
> Just got to get through until then.
> Will probably get a 1080 at the same time, give the wife the GTX980ti Hybrid, though everything she plays runs fine on a R9 270..lol...
> 
> You know I seriously thought about going back to a mainstream 6700k, but I like the E platform so much more, I don't know why I just like to tinker I guess...


Nearly everyone I know with a Deluxe loves the board. But with a 5820K and knowing it will become a hand-me-down, why not go with a much cheaper board? Unless you are pushing very high OCs or have a bazillion drives/peripherals, the x99A or x99Pro will do just fine. After that... get a RVE.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Solved my heat issue!

Sold my dual 980s that were used in folding. Will not put my 980Ti to fold instead and buy a 1080 for the 980 money. With a 180 watt TDP no waterblock is needed. ^^

The 1080 better deliver 800K++ PPD, or else i`m gonna kill myself. Using all of my money now on a GPU (Once again..) ^^

Will set a goal for 4600 under 1.3V, i think that is quite possible. :-D


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Nearly everyone I know with a Deluxe loves the board. But with a 5820K and knowing it will become a hand-me-down, why not go with a much cheaper board? Unless you are pushing very high OCs or have a bazillion drives/peripherals, the x99A or x99Pro will do just fine. After that... get a RVE.


Not sure if it's going to be a hand me down, or keep it for the 6850k.

Honestly my plan was to see if the GTX1080 is that much better than the GTX980ti, if not I'd sink the extra into a RVE/6850k (got my heart set on that one) and get a GTX1080ti or whatever it's called next year, but the stupid msi board crapped itself finally (I know you're grinning..lol)

I've heard nothing about Asus x99 board refreshes for Broadwell-e, can't really see them doing it either, all they did for the USB 3.1 refresh was release the same boards with a PCI-e add on card, but why improve on what works anyway.

I wasn't planning on stupidly high overclocks either, you know me, I go for conservative ones, would of been nice to hit 4.5Ghz on this 5820k, but it didn't happen, 4.3Ghz was what I got
Though I was planning on buying a pre-binned 6850k this time from siliconlottery.com..









There's $150 difference between the Deluxe and Pro, so I might go with the Deluxe because it has more usb ports, and I have a lot of USB devices.


----------



## Slushpup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> stay away from the sabertooth.. the vrm on that is the same as x99-A.. also the m.2 slot under the cover so such the 950 pro isn't good option for that...
> 
> if you can hold until the new board's hit the market so yo can get something better


What's wrong with the Sabertooth? It's been a great board for me. let me hit 4.6ghz at 1.27v.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qwinn*
> 
> Try cpu current capability to 140%. Phase controls to Optimized.
> 
> 4.5 fully stable at 1.3v would be a better than average chip. I was never able to do it. Try to see what voltage you need to be fully 4.4 stable, should give you a good idea what you'd really need for 4.5.


Hey, this actually worked!

I'm stable at a bit higher voltages that what I am comfortable with (4.2ghz / 1.23v and 40 cache 1.2v)

VCCIN system agent offset 0.2000
Input voltage 1.95
RAM 2400 with 11-11-11-24 1T (can anyone tell me if this is tight or not?) 1.36v

I'll see if I can tune down the voltages for other components and try pushing the core higher


----------



## superflex

hot dang (or more like *cool* dang amiright?) phase control to optimized got my idle temps on my vrms in the mid 30s. That's cooler than when I had this stock and my previous "OC" of 4.0 on 1v. With you on the voltage thing, TK. Gonna see if I can ease of the voltage a bit myself cuz I'm curious.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

@Jpmboy @Mr-Dark

Picked up the deluxe today, it's nice to be back to a familiar and more comprehensible BIOS.
Really simple swap, didn't have to muck around with driver installs, they are both using the same chipset's

It was indeed my 5820k, it's still reaching it's limits of 4.3Ghz OCCT stable, but I'm able to get more out of the cache at 3.8Ghz
Still using 1.25v on the cpu compared to the Gaming 7 1.255v.
Heck I even get blue screens when the OC is unstable, not just hard locks all the time









Really wish I went with the Deluxe in the first place now, I learnt my lesson the hard way..









Now just sitting back and waiting for Broadwell-E, I'm still not sure which one to get, the 6850k or the 6900k.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> @Jpmboy @Mr-Dark
> 
> Picked up the deluxe today, it's nice to be back to a familiar and more comprehensible BIOS.
> Really simple swap, didn't have to muck around with driver installs, they are both using the same chipset's
> 
> It was indeed my 5820k, it's still reaching it's limits of 4.3Ghz OCCT stable, but I'm able to get more out of the cache at 3.8Ghz
> Still using 1.25v on the cpu compared to the Gaming 7 1.255v.
> Heck I even get blue screens when the OC is unstable, not just hard locks all the time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really wish I went with the Deluxe in the first place now, I learnt my lesson the hard way..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now just sitting back and waiting for Broadwell-E, I'm still not sure which one to get, the 6850k or the 6900k.


Oops this one out today!



Strix x99... Look Sexy as hell... The deluxe is good board but its old school design


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Oops this one out today!
> 
> Strix x99... Look Sexy as hell... The deluxe is good board but its old school design


No biggy, looks like the wifey gets this setup.

Here's the complete new lineup.

http://wccftech.com/asus-x99-broadwell-e-motherboards-rog-deluxe/

What surprised me is that the ROG Strix X99 Gaming costs less than the X99-Deluxe II.


----------



## Mr-Dark

[/IMG]
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> No biggy, looks like the wifey gets this setup.
> 
> Here's the complete new lineup.
> 
> http://wccftech.com/asus-x99-broadwell-e-motherboards-rog-deluxe/
> 
> What surprised me is that the ROG Strix X99 Gaming costs less than the X99-Deluxe II.


Wow, the Strix price is very good! was thinking its 500$ board as the Extreme.. also the new Deluxe look stupid as the old one..









I'm waiting the Strix


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Wow, the Strix price is very good! was thinking its 500$ board as the Extreme.. also the new Deluxe look stupid as the old one..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm waiting the Strix


By the looks of it the Deluxe II is the top tier board out of the new lineup.
Got no problem with that, it's good to see a mid range ROG board finally.

http://s1294.photobucket.com/user/schoolofmonkey2/media/IMG_zpsdj4kcgt4.png.html


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> By the looks of it the Deluxe II is the top tier board out of the new lineup.
> Got no problem with that, it's good to see a mid range ROG board finally.
> 
> http://s1294.photobucket.com/user/schoolofmonkey2/media/IMG_zpsdj4kcgt4.png.html


Yea, that's good.. i see 3333mhz max memory clock..so that's a little more over Hw-E limit which 3200mhz







was hoping for more as skylake..


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Hey, this actually worked!
> I'm stable at a bit higher voltages that what I am comfortable with (4.2ghz / 1.23v and 40 cache 1.2v)
> VCCIN system agent offset 0.2000
> Input voltage 1.95
> RAM 2400 with 11-11-11-24 1T (can anyone tell me if this is tight or not?) 1.36v
> I'll see if I can tune down the voltages for other components and try pushing the core higher


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superflex*
> 
> hot dang (or more like *cool* dang amiright?) phase control to optimized got my idle temps on my vrms in the mid 30s. That's cooler than when I had this stock and my previous "OC" of 4.0 on 1v. With you on the voltage thing, TK. Gonna see if I can ease of the voltage a bit myself cuz I'm curious.


It should, since it will put some phases to "sleep". Some consider the activation time for the phase units to be an issue, but it really should not be for gaming.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> @Jpmboy @Mr-Dark
> 
> Picked up the deluxe today, it's nice to be back to a familiar and more comprehensible BIOS.
> Really simple swap, didn't have to muck around with driver installs, they are both using the same chipset's
> 
> It was indeed my 5820k, it's still reaching it's limits of 4.3Ghz OCCT stable, but I'm able to get more out of the cache at 3.8Ghz
> Still using 1.25v on the cpu compared to the Gaming 7 1.255v.
> Heck I even get blue screens when the OC is unstable, not just hard locks all the time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really wish I went with the Deluxe in the first place now, I learnt my lesson the hard way..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now just sitting back and waiting for Broadwell-E, I'm still not sure which one to get, the 6850k or the 6900k.


Colors? really?








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> [/IMG]
> Wow, the Strix price is very good! was thinking its 500$ board as the Extreme.. also the new Deluxe look stupid as the old one..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm waiting the Strix


It's not a replacement/sub for the Extreme, that's why it's less expensive. There may be a crop if ROG Signature boards to follow. But the Strix is a moniker and a good move by ASUS to extend the name to the MB line.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Colors? really?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not a replacement/sub for the Extreme, that's why it's less expensive. There may be a crop if ROG Signature boards to follow. But the Strix is a moniker and a good move by ASUS to extend the name to the MB line.


Colors, huh??.....









Having some more ROG x99 boards is a great move by Asus, they do it with the mainstream boards, why not x99.
It would of been nice to see a RVE without all the extra's people may not use for a cheaper price.

The x99 Strix could be a top mid range ROG board, it's like it's replacing the x99 Pro, which doesn't seem to be on that list only x99-A II then x99 Deluxe II.
Given the reviews, I may look at one myself.


----------



## Gdourado

Just saw this:
http://ocaholic.ch/modules/news/article.php?storyid=14694

And just when I got the X99-S.
Will the X99 Deluxe II offer any improvements in VRM and power-delivery?
Or is it just lighting and usb 3.1?

Cheers!


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gdourado*
> 
> Just saw this:
> http://ocaholic.ch/modules/news/article.php?storyid=14694
> 
> And just when I got the X99-S.
> *Will the X99 Deluxe II offer any improvements in VRM and power-delivery?
> *Or is it just lighting and usb 3.1?
> 
> Cheers!


Do you think it needs to?


----------



## Gdourado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Do you think it needs to?


I hope not. I think my board already has a great VRM. And broadwell-e is supposed to be cooler, so I'm guessing it will be the same on power delivery. But we never know


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> Colors, huh??.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Having some more ROG x99 boards is a great move by Asus, they do it with the mainstream boards, why not x99.
> It would of been nice to see a RVE without all the extra's people may not use for a cheaper price.
> 
> The x99 Strix could be a top mid range ROG board, it's like it's replacing the x99 Pro, which doesn't seem to be on that list only x99-A II then x99 Deluxe II.
> Given the reviews, I may look at one myself.


The strix board looks sharp! A RVE w/o the extras? what extras? Anyway, a RVE w/o all the extras for a cheaper price is a used RVE.








U.2 is a nice feature. I put an INtel 750 U.2 on the Impact rig and it is a very fast drive. Only thing is the U.2 cables I could find were really fat and stiff.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> The strix board looks sharp! A RVE w/o the extras? what extras? Anyway, a RVE w/o all the extras for a cheaper price is a used RVE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U.2 is a nice feature. I put an INtel 750 U.2 on the Impact rig and it is a very fast drive. Only thing is the U.2 cables I could find were really fat and stiff.


Microcenter says that they received 30 RVE boards returned from customer.

Welp...


----------



## superflex

hohoho i got my eyes on that ROG STRIX.

weird they put strix on there, usually I associated that with their GPUs.

on another note:

got my 5930k going strong on 1.23 volts at 4.6ghz and 10 hrs of OCCT


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superflex*
> 
> got my 5930k going strong on 1.23 volts at 4.6ghz and 10 hrs of OCCT


Very nice









I am stable OCCT at 1.22Vcore for 4.6GHz.

We have 2 nice chips


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Microcenter says that they received 30 RVE boards returned from customer.
> 
> Welp...


I'm not sure if that speaks to the board or the customers.


----------



## greg1184

I don't understand why they can't put 3x3 wifi, dual lan, and better sli options on their gaming board. It is very confusing how they allocate their features. Most of the biggest computer enthusiasts are gamers.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I'm not sure if that speaks to the board or the customers.


Hello

I think you have a pretty good idea but are just trying to be nice.


----------



## skmanu

Well, just ordered a second 280mm rad: my 5820k [email protected]@0.945v, max temp 43c under p95, but it hits 90'ish @4.7/1.26v... with a h240x


----------



## Slushpup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skmanu*
> 
> Well, just ordered a second 280mm rad: my 5820k [email protected]@0.945v, max temp 43c under p95, but it hits 90'ish @4.7/1.26v... with a h240x


Yeah these chips like to cook. My setup can handle the temps at the speed I push the cpu, but dang if you start a stress test the chip jumps in temp fast. Then it comes down and holds steady.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> The strix board looks sharp! A RVE w/o the extras? what extras? Anyway, a RVE w/o all the extras for a cheaper price is a used RVE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U.2 is a nice feature. I put an INtel 750 U.2 on the Impact rig and it is a very fast drive. Only thing is the U.2 cables I could find were really fat and stiff.


You know the overclocking Panel etc, some people won't use it, that would drop the price down at bit.

But seems there's no need now with the Strix, I for one have that at the top of my list when Broadwell-E drops, all the ROG bell's and whistles without the extra "accessories"









I can see JP rolling his eyes now, "oh no, not another million questions in the Broadwell-e overclocking thread"


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Hey, this actually worked!
> 
> I'm stable at a bit higher voltages that what I am comfortable with (4.2ghz / 1.23v and 40 cache 1.2v)
> 
> VCCIN system agent offset 0.2000
> Input voltage 1.95
> RAM 2400 with 11-11-11-24 1T (can anyone tell me if this is tight or not?) 1.36v
> 
> I'll see if I can tune down the voltages for other components and try pushing the core higher


Yup, I'd say cl11 is nice and tight.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skmanu*
> 
> Well, just ordered a second 280mm rad: my 5820k [email protected]@0.945v, max temp 43c under p95, but it hits 90'ish @4.7/1.26v... with a h240x


It's not a good idea to use P95 on haswell-e. Use occt (large data set) instead for a very stressful test.

synthetic: aida, occt (large data set)
non-synthetic: x265 encoder bench, x264 encoder bench, realbench


----------



## Qwinn

My problem with x265 is you have to enable HPET, which I don't care to do. I'd disable it totally in the BIOS if I had that option. Is x264 the same? Never tried it.


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qwinn*
> 
> My problem with x265 is you have to enable HPET, which I don't care to do. Is x264 the same? Never tried it.


I'm not sure since I went ahead and enabled HPET?


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I'm not sure if that speaks to the board or the customers.


Probably both









He said there was less returns on other X99 boards though

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> Yup, I'd say cl11 is nice and tight.
> It's not a good idea to use P95 on haswell-e. Use occt (large data set) instead for a very stressful test.
> 
> synthetic: aida, occt (large data set)
> non-synthetic: x265 encoder bench, x264 encoder bench, realbench


I don't use P95, I use OCCT but not the LINX tab.

What timing would you recommend for 2666?


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> What timing would you recommend for 2666?


Idk, maybe cl12 28 1t would be a good target? I can't get mine to pass training at anything other than 2400. Aida Cache & Memory Benchmark is a good way to compare different settings.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> Idk, maybe cl12 28 1t would be a good target? I can't get mine to pass training at anything other than 2400. Aida Cache & Memory Benchmark is a good way to compare different settings.


12 12 12 28 1t?


----------



## Qwinn

My kit is xmp 2666 15-15-15-35-2T. I can't get it below 13-13-13- 28-1T, at least not on RT mode 2. I get better results by leaving all xmp timings the same and just boosting to 3000 Mhz 1T.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qwinn*
> 
> My kit is xmp 2666 15-15-15-35-2T. I can't get it below 13-13-13- 28-1T, at least not on RT mode 2. I get better results by leaving all xmp timings the same and just boosting to 3000 Mhz 1T.


not sure if my bottom binned crucial ram can do that, but it's always worth a shot

will test 3ghz tomorrow


----------



## solariss

Here's my stab at the 5820k. 4.5/4.4 cache. I think I could push it a little more but happy where it's at.



*edit, cache is at 4.4, not 4.3.


----------



## Qwinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solariss*
> 
> Here's my stab at the 5820k. 4.5/4.4 cache. I think I could push it a little more but happy where it's at.
> 
> 
> 
> *edit, cache is at 4.4, not 4.3.


That's a great OC for core and cache at that voltage, much better than mine, grats. Aida bench seems odd tho. You're at 3200 cas 14, I'm at 3000 CAS 15, and my R/W/C are 64k/67k/72k, way higher than yours. Your higher cache clock should make you higher too. It's true that my CR is 1 and yours is 2 but that shouldn't make that much difference. I suspect you could improve that a whole lot, see how low you can get tRFC stable at various speeds. Only bother if you're OCD like me though, even if you get 'em up to my speeds you're only going to see like a 1% performance gain.


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qwinn*
> 
> That's a great OC for core and cache at that voltage, much better than mine, grats. Aida bench seems odd tho. You're at 3200 cas 14, I'm at 3000 CAS 15, and my R/W/C are 64k/67k/72k, way higher than yours. Your higher cache clock should make you higher too. It's true that my CR is 1 and yours is 2 but that shouldn't make that much difference. I suspect you could improve that a whole lot, see how low you can get tRFC stable at various speeds. Only bother if you're OCD like me though, even if you get 'em up to my speeds you're only going to see like a 1% performance gain.


For 3200, the primary memory speed looks low to me too. I've got 2400 with 12-12-12-28-CR1 timings and R/W/C rates are 58k/63k/59k. Core is 4.4, cache is 4.1.


----------



## TK421

1.3 core and 1.2 cache is hard to maintain temp even on NH D15 (kryonaut paste, full speed fan)

Now around 200w draw with low 90 temps

4.4g core
40 cache


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> 1.3 core and 1.2 cache is hard to maintain temp even on NH D15 (kryonaut paste, full speed fan)
> 
> Now around 200w draw with low 90 temps
> 
> 4.4g core
> 40 cache


Seems too warm for those clocks? What are you running that's resulting in those temps? If you're running prime95... STOP!!!!


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> Seems too warm for those clocks? What are you running that's resulting in those temps? If you're running prime95... STOP!!!!


OCCT Large data set 12 threads automatic (not linpack)


----------



## Qwinn

That's pretty warm for OCCT. Like I said, with 1.296v per monitor core and 1.206 vcache, I max spike around 79-81c package temp, and core temp maxes at 75-76c (and that's only one of my cores, the rest max around 72c). If you're hitting the 90's (and I hope to God that's package temp, not core temp), I'd stop running OCCT until you resolve the heat issue. What's your ambient temp during a run like that?

Incidentally I just ran Realbench stress for an hour, and max core spike was 74c, didn't realize it could warm up to just about the same as OCCT levels. I usually run OCCT on full fans though, and this Realbench run was just on Turbo for CPU fan, so that may account for my expectations being off.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qwinn*
> 
> That's pretty warm for OCCT. Like I said, with 1.296v per monitor core and 1.206 vcache, I max spike around 79-81c package temp, and core temp maxes at 75-76c (and that's only one of my cores, the rest max around 72c). If you're hitting the 90's (and I hope to God that's package temp, not core temp), I'd stop running OCCT until you resolve the heat issue.


CPU package close to 90

Spike to 98 when start

Core lowest 1.298, highest 1.302v
Cache 1.208v (aida64)

After 5 min of letting the D15 soak the heat



Probably cooler can't suck immediate heat fast enough from cpu? Leading to high initial temp spike?


----------



## Qwinn

I never get a heat spike when I start OCCT, it starts off in the mid 60's and slowly climbs into the 70's. That's weird.


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qwinn*
> 
> That's pretty warm for OCCT. Like I said, with 1.296v per monitor core and 1.206 vcache, I max spike around 79-81c package temp, and core temp maxes at 75-76c (and that's only one of my cores, the rest max around 72c). If you're hitting the 90's (and I hope to God that's package temp, not core temp), I'd stop running OCCT until you resolve the heat issue.


^^^ this, those temps are not far off mine for occt with 4.4/1.23core 4.1/1.1cache.


----------



## Qwinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> ^^^ this, those temps are not far off mine for occt with 4.4/1.23core 4.1/1.1cache.


Really? Wow. My cooler is better than I thought then!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> CPU package close to 90
> 
> Spike to 98 when start
> 
> Core lowest 1.298, highest 1.302v
> Cache 1.208v (aida64)
> 
> After 5 min of letting the D15 soak the heat
> 
> 
> 
> Probably cooler can't suck immediate heat fast enough from cpu? Leading to high initial temp spike?


Yeah, your cores *are* in the 90's. Dude, that's crazy heat. Never run that again until you get that under control.


----------



## TK421

Considering that the cpu fan only idles at 300rpm and only ramps when all cores breach 46c, maybe it needs to get rid of current heat stored before handling anything else.

Increase idle fan rpm?


----------



## Qwinn

Well, if you're not running on full fans, that might be your problem. NEVER stress test without all fans on full. Try it again with full fans, but stop it immediately if your cores go over 80c, or package over 88c.

Honestly, I still suspect you're going to have to stop it. Even with fans on standard I don't think I'd get that hot.


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Considering that the cpu fan only idles at 300rpm and only ramps when all cores breach 46c, maybe it needs to get rid of current heat stored before handling anything else.
> 
> Increase idle fan rpm?


The averages are 10c too high, it's not just an initial spike up front.


----------



## TK421

I'm on NH D15 with both fans, Kryonaut paste.

What do you think might help reduce temp when OCCT is stressing the CPU aside from blasting all fans at full speed?


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qwinn*
> 
> Really? Wow. My cooler is better than I thought then!


I think they've got similar cooling capacity. Your 360 has more radiator area than my 280, but I'm pretty sure the swiftech runs more quietly in most circumstances.


----------



## TK421

Can't possibly compete with custom loops lol


----------



## Qwinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> I think they've got similar cooling capacity.


Why? You're saying we're getting about the same OCCT temps and you're running about 0.06v less core and 0.1v less cache. That's a bunch of heat.
Quote:


> Your 360 has more radiator area than my 280, but I'm pretty sure the swiftech runs more quietly in most circumstances.


I never ever hear the pump, actually. I can hear the fans when on full, but below that they're fairly quiet. If it bothered me enough I'd replace the fans that came with the unit, but, meh. My GPU fans are *way* louder when close to full (in fact I have a custom profile that never lets them get to 100% speed, at 100% they scream. At 95% they're loud but bearable.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> I'm on NH D15 with both fans, Kryonaut paste.
> 
> What do you think might help reduce temp when OCCT is stressing the CPU aside from blasting all fans at full speed?


Lower your ambient, otherwise, not much. My understanding is that you shouldn't really try to go above 1.25v core on Air cooling. A liquid AIO can get you to 1.3v. Custom loop for up to 1.35v.


----------



## Qwinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Can't possibly compete with custom loops lol


We're not on custom loops, we're on AIO's. Well, at least I am, pretty sure what Michael's using is also an AIO.


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qwinn*
> 
> Why? You're saying we're getting about the same OCCT temps and you're running about 0.06v less core and 0.1v less cache. That's a bunch of heat..


I think it's hard to make a very direct comparisons without swapping coolers out on the same system and conducting controlled tests. Chips are different ambients are different cases are different, lots of variables. Plus, my style is to be low key, my temps might be a couple degrees south of what you mentioned, but that's still similar.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qwinn*
> 
> We're not on custom loops, we're on AIO's. Well, at least I am, pretty sure what Michael's using is also an AIO.


H240X is a custom loop, only preassembled

AIO CLC is like the water 3.0

idle temp 36c or below for my chip


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qwinn*
> 
> Really? Wow. My cooler is better than I thought then!
> Yeah, your cores *are* in the 90's. Dude, that's crazy heat. Never run that again until you get that under control.


His hottest core gets to within 10C of TJmax.

Same temp would be reported as the low 80s C on many boards. Hot, certainly for OCCT, but not hotter that a lot of the numbers in this thread.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> His hottest core gets to within 10C of TJmax.
> 
> Same temp would be reported as the low 80s C on many boards. Hot, certainly for OCCT, but not hotter that a lot of the numbers in this thread.


'

So my high cpu temp is common compared to other people running 1.3 on air coolers?


----------



## Sem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I'm not sure if that speaks to the board or the customers.


im on my 3rd RVE

had this particular one since April 2015 and its been rock solid

shame a i got 2 dodgy ones before it


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qwinn*
> 
> about 0.06v less core and 0.1v less cache. That's a bunch of heat.


That's only directly comparable if the parts have similar leakage.

If you want to compare temperatures/cooling, you need to know how much power is going into the part, and voltage is only half of that equation.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> So my high cpu temp is common compared to other people running 1.3 on air coolers?


Your CPU temp isn't higher than I'd expect for your voltage, clock speed, and cooling in the test you are running.

However, I still wouldn't be using an NH-D15 for 4.4GHz on a 5820k.

Also, that initial temp spike is bizarre, if it never repeats during the test, and could be indicative of something wrong with your heatsink mounting or TIM application.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> That's only directly comparable if the parts have similar leakage.
> 
> If you want to compare temperatures/cooling, you need to know how much power is going into the part, and voltage is only half of that equation.
> Your CPU temp isn't higher than I'd expect for your voltage, clock speed, and cooling in the test you are running.
> 
> However, I still wouldn't be using an NH-D15 for 4.4GHz on a 5820k.
> 
> Also, that initial temp spike is bizarre, if it never repeats during the test, and could be indicative of something wrong with your heatsink mounting or TIM application.


Heatsink thick X mark on middle of CPU, made sure all screws are tight.

This is AIDA64 (170w draw), cpu - fpu / cache / mem


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Heatsink thick X mark on middle of CPU, made sure all screws are tight.
> 
> This is AIDA64 (170w draw), cpu - fpu / cache / mem
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> After 5 min of letting the D15 soak the heat
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Don't kid yourself. Something is not right, your big air noctua cooler should be doing much better than that? The occt temps you mentioned are very high for the clocks voltages you're running with. Your cooler should be able to get pretty close to matching mine.

For a comparison, here's 5mins worth of occt for me, my voltage is a little lower, but not that much lower. I hit the 'reset' button on the stats at the 2min 30s mark, so the average reflects an average after having warmed up a little.


----------



## TK421

There must be something really wrong with my CPU hsf then.

I'll check again at home. But I'm pretty sure that the mounting is done correctly. But I remember following the instructions down to the dot, and use slightly more than enough thermal paste.

But you're using a H240x, I think it's better than the D15.

CPU adaptive thermal monitor is disabled btw


----------



## jdallara

Too thick on the thermal paste is almost worse than too thin.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> Don't kid yourself. Something is not right, your big air noctua cooler should be doing much better than that? The occt temps you mentioned are very high for the clocks voltages you're running with. Your cooler should be able to get pretty close to matching mine.
> 
> For a comparison, here's 5mins worth of occt for me, my voltage is a little lower, but not that much lower. I hit the 'reset' button on the stats at the 2min 30s mark, so the average reflects an average after having warmed up a little.


I remember when i had the D14 anything over 1.20v the temp hit +80c under load... AIO is way better for 140W cpu's...


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdallara*
> 
> Too thick on the thermal paste is almost worse than too thin.


This proves that only an insane amount of thermal paste would actually impede temps tho

http://forums.anandtech.com/showpost.php?p=34308193&postcount=101

I'll take a look at mounting again later, seems a weird issue.


----------



## Prophet4NO1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> This proves that only an insane amount of thermal paste would actually impede temps tho
> 
> http://forums.anandtech.com/showpost.php?p=34308193&postcount=101
> 
> I'll take a look at mounting again later, seems a weird issue.


I see they mentioned IC Diamond in there. Wonder why you don't see it in comparison tests very often. In my own use over the years I prefer IC Diamond most of the time. It's a bit stiff in the tube, but works very well. Up with the other bests of the bunch. Have not tried Thermal Grizzly yet.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Prophet4NO1*
> 
> I see they mentioned IC Diamond in there. Wonder why you don't see it in comparison tests very often. In my own use over the years I prefer IC Diamond most of the time. It's a bit stiff in the tube, but works very well. Up with the other bests of the bunch. Have not tried Thermal Grizzly yet.


Because the removal is a pain and can scratch surfaces, esp cpu silicon.

Kryonaut is more practical compared to ICD.


----------



## michael-ocn

[/quote]
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> I remember when i had the D14 anything over 1.20v the temp hit +80c under load... AIO is way better for 140W cpu's...


Ok, I thought they could do better than that, i think i remember seeing some folks in this thread running 4.4'ish oc's with air coolers?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Ok, I thought they could do better than that, i think i remember seeing some folks in this thread running 4.4'ish oc's with air coolers?


depend on the ambient and the Airflow.. but for me the D14 isn't enough at anything over 1.20v..

people read review's for D14 & D15 on 80W cpu's and say " OH the D15 beat or very close from 280Mm AIO " while on 140W cpu's the Air cooler's hit the limit at low volt..


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Because the removal is a pain and can scratch surfaces, esp cpu silicon.
> Kryonaut is more practical compared to ICD.


A rapid rise or short spike in CPU temps is not related to whether it's an AIO or Aircooler. Most likely the mount is poor or done incorrectly. It's not the TIM causing that problem.... lol, you seem to keep having all sorts of issues.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*


Ok, I thought they could do better than that, i think i remember seeing some folks in this thread running 4.4'ish oc's with air coolers?[/quote]
You were right. An NH-D14 is virtually identical to a CLC if you let the fans work and have proper airflow in the case. I have one, use it across several rigs for initial start up and checking CPUs. All a matter of getting cool air to the fins.








There's a comparo of the D14 to several AIO/CLCs here on the OCN threads somewhere.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Here is a mini review for the H105 vs D14 on the 5820k in same case/ambient/ setting

http://www.overclock.net/t/1565184/mini-review-corsaie-h105-vs-noctua-d14


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> A rapid rise or short spike in CPU temps is not related to whether it's an AIO or Aircooler. Most likely the mount is poor or done incorrectly. It's not the TIM causing that problem.... lol, you seem to keep having all sorts of issues.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, I thought they could do better than that, i think i remember seeing some folks in this thread running 4.4'ish oc's with air coolers?


You were right. An NH-D14 is virtually identical to a CLC if you let the fans work and have proper airflow in the case. I have one, use it across several rigs for initial start up and checking CPUs. All a matter of getting cool air to the fins.








There's a comparo of the D14 to several AIO/CLCs here on the OCN threads somewhere.[/quote]


----------



## Gdourado

What's the best method of applying thermal paste to a 5820K?
Pea method? Line? Cross?

Cheers!


----------



## GRABibus

It has been shown that whatever the method, if the thermal paste is applied in the right way for each method, worst case is 2°c between the best and the worst.

Interesting link :

https://www.pugetsystems.com/labs/articles/Thermal-Paste-Application-Techniques-170/

From my side, I put a grain of rice size of Grizzly Kryonaut in the middle of the CPU.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Here is a mini review for the H105 vs D14 on the 5820k in same case/ambient/ setting
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1565184/mini-review-corsaie-h105-vs-noctua-d14


yeah bro - saw that when you first posted it.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gdourado*
> 
> What's the best method of applying thermal paste to a 5820K?
> Pea method? Line? Cross?
> 
> Cheers!


all three are fine. it's the next step that matters most. Initial spread by hand using the cooler then radially tightening the block mount and to NOT over tighten. Tim is there ideally to be a micro film only where there is not direct metel-to-metal contact in the microenvironment of the contact surfaces...

the best lab at demonstrating this was SkinnyLabs. unfortunately Skinny is off-line for some years now.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

I had to replace the mobo in HTPC, I wish I had taken a pic if the TIM contact patch when I pulled the cooler off. It was textbook perfect. So of course I put too much on (I think) when I went back. Hefty rice/small pea method


----------



## TK421

Repasted with grain of rice size, I think I used too little thermal paste. I need to order more from PPCs, so I'll put the stress tests on hold first.

Checked all heatsink mount on the D15, tighten screws and everything seems ok.
:|


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Repasted with grain of rice size, I think I used too little thermal paste. I need to order more from PPCs, so I'll put the stress tests on hold first.
> 
> Checked all heatsink mount on the D15, tighten screws and everything seems ok.
> :|


Grizilly is good stuff, but any of the top 10 TIMs will do nearly the same or equal. try PK-1, PK-3, Gelid Ex, even NT-H1 is great stuff!


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Grizilly is good stuff, but any of the top 10 TIMs will do nearly the same or equal. try PK-1, PK-3, Gelid Ex, even NT-H1 is great stuff!


You're right about the thermal paste quality. I used noctua in the past but the temp difference is almost imperceptible between the two pastes.

Have anyone tried to use an LM paste with soldered CPUs? I heard that it doesn't improve the temps by much because the solder TIM Is already sufficient to transfer heat.
Grizlly also has an LM paste right? The conductonaut.


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> You're right about the thermal paste quality. I used noctua in the past but the temp difference is almost imperceptible between the two pastes.
> 
> Have anyone tried to use an LM paste with soldered CPUs? I heard that it doesn't improve the temps by much because the solder TIM Is already sufficient to transfer heat.
> Grizlly also has an LM paste right? The conductonaut.


Have you checked your cooler's performance at stock clocks? I'm wondering how to test if its under performing? I think heat pipes can lose their working fluid and that can mess them up. Also, does the mobo lie horizontally or vertically? I'm wondering if the weight of the cooler hanging off a vertically mounted mobo could be messing with the thermal coupling. Might try tilting the case sideways to see?


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> Have you checked your cooler's performance at stock clocks? I'm wondering how to test if its under performing? I think heat pipes can lose their working fluid and that can mess them up. Also, does the mobo lie horizontally or vertically? I'm wondering if the weight of the cooler hanging off a vertically mounted mobo could be messing with the thermal coupling. Might try tilting the case sideways to see?


I don't have the space to do that unfortunately, the motherboard is standard mount.

I will check when more thermal paste arrive.


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> I'm wondering if the weight of the cooler hanging off a vertically mounted mobo could be messing with the thermal coupling.


Heatsink mounting pressure is an order of magnitude higher than the strain the cooler will be placing on the CPU/socket/board.

Unless he has the depleted uranium version of the NH-D15, or has a very loose mount, this is not likely to be a problem.


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> Heatsink mounting pressure is an order of magnitude higher than the strain the cooler will be placing on the CPU/socket/board.
> 
> Unless he has the depleted uranium version of the NH-D15, or has a very loose mount, this is not likely to be a problem.


I recall somebody actually having that problem is why i mentioned it, same with the malfunctioning heat pipe. Maybe the cooler is fine and that particular 5820k is just too hot for it to handle, but just throwing out ways in which it could be the cooler.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> I recall somebody actually having that problem is why i mentioned it, same with the malfunctioning heat pipe. Maybe the cooler is fine and that particular 5820k is just too hot for it to handle, but just throwing out ways in which it could be the cooler.


I'll try again when more thermal paste arrive. This is what my last mount (x pattern) look like when I remove it.


----------



## L36

Should CPU SVID be enabled or disabled for an offset based OC? What about DRAM SVID?


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Disabled i believe. I`ve always disabled both for CPU and DRAM.


----------



## Qwinn

I recently did an experiment of enabling both SVIDs on my current adaptive core offset cache OC, just to see what impact it had. Upon enabling, tried both without SVID Override and with my normal 1.92v vinput as override. Did not go well. Leave em disabled.

Just as an off topic tip, also disable Internal PLL Overvoltage. Not doing so can cause crashes when waking the monitor from sleep (yes, just the monitor).


----------



## GreedyMuffin

I`ve settled down with a OC now, finally. ^^ All now is to test stability.

4200x100 1.089V, 1.1860V VCCIN LLC7, Cache is stock 3000 0.860V, my mem sucks. Clocks bad with all the three CPUs I`ve tested with. So I`ll save some money and buy a 32GB kit as an upgrade and keep this for the future.

1700 Points in Cinebench is completely a-okay i suppose?


----------



## ssateneth

is your vCCIN really 1.186v? stock is 1.8v. you're undervolting input voltage by over 0.6?


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Typo, 1.860V. You`re correct.









Yes. It`s 1.850 i bios/idle and 1.860 under load.


----------



## Blameless

Stable settings with new firmware:


----------



## Mr-Dark

Anyone with corsair Dominator platinum and good OC ? I just order an 64GB from that (8*8GB) 3200mhz C16..

will use 32GB on Z170 Sabertooth until X99 drop so i can use all.. they look way better than Tz..


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Anyone with corsair Dominator platinum and good OC ? I just order an 64GB from that (8*8GB) 3200mhz C16..
> 
> will use 32GB on Z170 Sabertooth until X99 drop so i can use all.. they look way better than Tz..


lol - no they don;'t....


----------



## lilchronic

Im with jpmboy


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> lol - no they don;'t....


I know the Tz is the best now, im waiting the 3600/C15 kit.. but cant pass the Plat one.. they look very good









The one i order is 3200 C 16-18-18...

I hope the Bw-E & Strix x99 & 1080 GTX hit the marked this month.. can't wait








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Im with jpmboy


That only on NewEgg.. that one hate me..lol


----------



## johnd0e

Woah woah woah woah.....hold the phone.....theyre making more colors for tz now?!?! Thank goodness!!! Yellow and orange incoming, anybody know when they release?

Edit: just read their site, end of the month release. Sweet, now im happy i didnt buy a set yet.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> Woah woah woah woah.....hold the phone.....theyre making more colors for tz now?!?! Thank goodness!!! Yellow and orange incoming, anybody know when they release?
> 
> Edit: just read their site, end of the month release. Sweet, now im happy i didnt buy a set yet.


Unfortunately they don't have any good kits to choose from specifically the 3600 cl15 and 4000 cl19-21-21 kits with those colors
http://www.gskill.com/en/press/view/g-skill-introduces-5-new-color-schemes-to-trident-z-series-ddr4-memory


----------



## MR-e

The Silver/Black would look very nice in my build. I currently have the red 3200c14 kit...


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> The Silver/Black would look very nice in my build. I currently have the red 3200c14 kit...


I have the same 3200cl14 but i like the black and orange for my build.








also looking to get black and yellow to match my oc formula but none of those kits interest me...... only the black and orange 3200 kit for my x99 build


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Unfortunately they don't have any good kits to choose from specifically the 3600 cl15 and 4000 cl19-21-21 kits with those colors
> http://www.gskill.com/en/press/view/g-skill-introduces-5-new-color-schemes-to-trident-z-series-ddr4-memory


Yea i noticed that shortly after editing my post.

Sucks. Ill end up doing the same as you and grab the orange for the main rig.

But i might also pick up a cheap kit of yellow to rip the heatsinks off of and install onto a faster kit. Have to keep the bench system looking good too hahaha.


----------



## Jpmboy

lol - guys gonna be building a Slinky rig?


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> Stable settings with new firmware:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Do you have memtweakit or the asrock memconfigurator? Would you mind posting some pics that show your secondary/tertiary timings?

I think we have the same memkit and the same primary timings, although you clock yours at 2666 vs me at 2400. Your R/W/C times have a more reasonable looking relationship to one another with the write time being the slowest. I'd appreciate being able to compare settings, and to maybe steal some settings from you. I hope you wouldn't mind considering plagiarism is the greatest form of flattery









Here's what i got...


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> Do you have memtweakit or the asrock memconfigurator? Would you mind posting some pics that show your secondary/tertiary timings?












Interestingly enough, with my particular setup, I have never been able to find memory settings that will always (say 20-30 reboot cycles, some cold, across a variety of temperatures) pass memory training that will not also pass as much stressapptest, HCI Memtest, and Prime95 blend as I care to run.

These IOLs and TREFI weren't entirely stable with the F4m firmware on this board, but they appear to be with the F22h firmware, so far.

Anyway, this early Micron stuff seems to really like relatively low clocks and tight timings.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> Your R/W/C times have a more reasonable looking relationship to one another with the write time being the slowest.]


Past a certain point (which will vary with memory clock) increasing the uncore clocks will frequently cause writes to scale faster than reads. There are also different timings for write and read operations and it's not all that unusual for those dealing with writes to be tighter.

I also suspect that the nature of these benchmarks makes buffering writes easier than than reads.


----------



## HeadlessKnight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> Do you have memtweakit or the asrock memconfigurator? Would you mind posting some pics that show your secondary/tertiary timings?
> 
> I think we have the same memkit and the same primary timings, although you clock yours at 2666 vs me at 2400. Your R/W/C times have a more reasonable looking relationship to one another with the write time being the slowest. I'd appreciate being able to compare settings, and to maybe steal some settings from you. I hope you wouldn't mind considering plagiarism is the greatest form of flattery
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's what i got...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Can I find Timings #2 settings in Asus mem.tweakit in BIOS? Are they under different names. Because I have tried to search for settings with these names but I couldn't find them.


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interestingly enough, with my particular setup, I have never been able to find memory settings that will always (say 20-30 reboot cycles, some cold, across a variety of temperatures) pass memory training that will not also pass as much stressapptest, HCI Memtest, and Prime95 blend as I care to run.
> 
> These IOLs and TREFI weren't entirely stable with the F4m firmware on this board, but they appear to be with the F22h firmware, so far.
> 
> Anyway, this early Micron stuff seems to really like relatively low clocks and tight timings.
> Past a certain point (which will vary with memory clock) increasing the uncore clocks will frequently cause writes to scale faster than reads. There are also different timings for write and read operations and it's not all that unusual for those dealing with writes to be tighter.
> 
> I also suspect that the nature of these benchmarks makes buffering writes easier than than reads.


Hey thnx! How these timing numbers inter relate with one another is a lot to get a handle on. The primary timings are one thing, but the rest of it is a but much. My micron kit doesn't like high clocks either but thankfully its less fussy about tight timings.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeadlessKnight*
> 
> Can I find Timings #2 settings in Asus mem.tweakit in BIOS? Are they under different names. Because I have tried to search for settings with these names but I couldn't find them.


I haven't looked closely yet at how the bios vs tweakit fields are named but i might over the weekend. i'll post back of i see how they fit together.


----------



## TK421

2666 12-12-12-28 1T refuses to boot (1.39v)

previously ran at 2400 11-11-11-24 1T is fine (1.37v)

CPU 4.4 1.3v
cache 40 1.2v


----------



## superflex

a bit off topic on the memory talk but:

When you guys are saying that your overclock is pulling ~160 watts or so (in a hurry to look back at the posts) is that read through hardware i.e. a Kill-o-Watt? or is that software reading. About to head out and grab me an energy reader myself out of curiosity heh heh.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superflex*
> 
> a bit off topic on the memory talk but:
> 
> When you guys are saying that your overclock is pulling ~160 watts or so (in a hurry to look back at the posts) is that read through hardware i.e. a Kill-o-Watt? or is that software reading. About to head out and grab me an energy reader myself out of curiosity heh heh.


You need to enable svid for ram and cpu, use hwinfo 64 to read energy consumption value. Not as accurate compared to a killawat, but you can get a rough idea of how much watts the system is pulling.


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superflex*
> 
> a bit off topic on the memory talk but:
> 
> When you guys are saying that your overclock is pulling ~160 watts or so (in a hurry to look back at the posts) is that read through hardware i.e. a Kill-o-Watt? or is that software reading. About to head out and grab me an energy reader myself out of curiosity heh heh.


Ideally, I use a clamp DC ammeter to read the current going through the ATX/EPS +12v connectors. This is a big hassle if the system isn't on a test bench, so I normally only do it on rare occasions to calibrate other measurement methods.

Most frequently I use my kill-a-watt. I use the minimum idle power of a stock underclocked part (which will be very low), as read at the wall, as a baseline to compare with different CPU loads.

If the motherboard and software I'm using is producing a reliable reading from the CPU (or special power control ICs as in some past platforms) I'm happy to use that...once I've compared it to the DC ammeter to ensure it's reporting consistent and plausible results.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> You need to enable svid for ram and cpu, use hwinfo 64 to read energy consumption value. Not as accurate compared to a killawat, but you can get a rough idea of how much watts the system is pulling.


If the board is interpreting/reporting correctly, it's probably very nearly as accurate as a kill-a-watt, just is for the CPU only.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> Ideally, I use a clamp DC ammeter to read the current going through the ATX/EPS +12v connectors. This is a big hassle if the system isn't on a test bench, so I normally only do it on rare occasions to calibrate other measurement methods.
> 
> Most frequently I use my kill-a-watt. I use the minimum idle power of a stock underclocked part (which will be very low), as read at the wall, as a baseline to compare with different CPU loads.
> 
> If the motherboard and software I'm using is producing a reliable reading from the CPU (or special power control ICs as in some past platforms) I'm happy to use that...once I've compared it to the DC ammeter to ensure it's reporting consistent and plausible results.
> If the board is interpreting/reporting correctly, it's probably very nearly as accurate as a kill-a-watt, just is for the CPU only.


Hmm, never knew about that.

So it's as accurate as a kill a watt?


----------



## superflex

Yea I've already enabled cpu svid and took a peak at HWINFO. Kinda want a reading of my system overall this point in time because science.


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> So it's as accurate as a kill a watt?


It has the _potential_ to be, but it depends on firmware and software support to be up to snuff.


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superflex*
> 
> Yea I've already enabled cpu svid and took a peak at HWINFO. Kinda want a reading of my system overall this point in time because science.


Kill-a-watt is real good for that, for science










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



powered off - 2w
sleep - 4.5w
idle - 90w
max during boot to os- about 200w
light workload - 125 to 140w
cpuz stress - 230w
aida cpu+cache - 260w
aida cache - 265w
aida cpu+fpu+cache - 282w
aida fpu+cache = 295
aida gpu = 365w
aida fpu+cache+gpu = 530w
occt - 330w
valley - 400w
realbench - 470w
farcry 4 - 465w
crysis 3 - 470w
folding (cpu+gpu) - 440w


----------



## jdallara

Kil-a-watt will include the power supply and everything else. An amp clamp will include the draw of the entire motherboard and memory.


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdallara*
> 
> Kil-a-watt will include the power supply and everything else. An amp clamp will include the draw of the entire motherboard and memory.


The ATX/EPS+12v connectors on most modern boards don't power anything but the VRM that supplies the CPU.

Only thing on the board that is typically even on a +12v rail, other than the CPU, are the fan headers and PCI-E slots, and they are usually fed by the 24-pin connector (or a separate supplemental connector in the case of the PCI-E slots on high-end boards).


----------



## bfedorov11

I was thinking about ditching water and down sizing to 6700k. I never found max after finding a nice spot at 4.5 w 1.22v.

http://valid.x86.fr/5w66e6
vccin 1.97, llc7

Tried up to 1.33 for 5ghz. Not sure I want to push it anymore.

What should I expect on air with reasonable temps?


----------



## jdallara

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> The ATX/EPS+12v connectors on most modern boards don't power anything but the VRM that supplies the CPU.
> 
> Only thing on the board that is typically even on a +12v rail, other than the CPU, are the fan headers and PCI-E slots, and they are usually fed by the 24-pin connector (or a separate supplemental connector in the case of the PCI-E slots on high-end boards).


I stand corrected, thank you. Should have thought about the 24-pin connector.


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Thnx, bought me 1 or 2 GB/sec for R/W/C rates! I haven't done much stability testing yet, so far just a cursory memtest86 before daring to boot into an OS.

Changes:
Refresh cycle time from 300 to 267.
Refresh interval from 9360(auto) to 20800
RTP from 10(auto) to 4
FAW from 26(auto) to 16
Voltage from 1.26 to 1.3 in the bios, which results in 1.32/AB and 1.31/CD actual

Before...


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!










After...


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfedorov11*
> 
> What should I expect on air with reasonable temps?


I got 70C max load at 4.0GHz with 1.14V of Vcore with a Hyper 212, for reference. Better coolers might be able to push up to 1.25V.


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdallara*
> 
> Kil-a-watt will include the power supply and everything else. An amp clamp will include the draw of the entire motherboard and memory.


Right, if your psu is ~90% efficient, the mobo/cpu/gpu/mem is using (Kill-watt-reading * (90 / 100)) watts and the psu is eating that extra 10%


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> Thnx, bought me 1 or 2 GB/sec for R/W/C rates! I haven't done much stability testing yet, so far just a cursory memtest86 before daring to boot into an OS.
> 
> Changes:
> Refresh cycle time from 300 to 267.
> Refresh interval from 9360(auto) to 20800
> RTP from 10(auto) to 4
> FAW from 26(auto) to 16
> Voltage from 1.26 to 1.3 in the bios, which results in 1.32/AB and 1.31/CD actual


Looks like a fair improvement, though pushing past double TREFI (18720 in your case) is something I wouldn't recommend...very subtle change in both performance and stability...the latter to the point that it can take a very long time to stress test. Some people can get more, but 2x is my personal limit for actual use. Also, when you do test memory, try to test in as warm ambients/case temps as possible, as this will reveal issues with TRFC and TREFI much sooner. Running colder than worse case scenarios can give a false impression of stability, especially when dealing with refresh related timings; discharge is heavily dependent on temperature.

You can almost certainly reduce write recovery time to 10-11, CAS write latency to two less than CAS, and read to precharge to somewhere between 4 and 6. Also, tRAS set lower than CAS + tRCD + tRTP (read to precharge, not tRP) may be tighter than optimal.

My kit will also do CAS 11 at 2400 with 1.34v or so.


----------



## Qwinn

I actually found that I can't mess with tRFC or tREFI at all. Not even just 150% tREFI. Then again, under most circumstances, *anything* I do that gets me beyond 65k reads makes me unstable. That said, my Aida bench seems to be pretty great compared to others I've seen posted with similar speed/timings, so I'm not going to complain. I'm actually just using all of the same XMP timings that my kit is set for 2666 CR2, and upping it to 3000 CR1.


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qwinn*
> 
> I actually found that I can't mess with tRFC or tREFI at all. Not even just 150% tREFI.


Not terribly unusual. Some memory just does not tolerate long refresh intervals.

However, this could be related to your tRFC. Denser memory ICs need more time to complete a refresh, and if you aren't giving it the time it needs, you may need more frequent intervals (tREFI) to make up for that. These timings are very closely linked.

JEDEC spec tRFC for 4Gb ICs (what you have on your DIMMs if those are double sided) is 260ns (or 390 cycles at 1500MHz / 3000MT/s). If those DIMMs you have are single sided, then they are using 4Gb ICs and the JEDEC tRFC would be 350ns or 525 cycles at the clock speed you are running your memory at. The 347 cycles you are using for tRFC may be too low to support much of an increase in tREFI.

You could play with them to see if there is a better combination, but it can be a lot of fuss for a very minimal overall gain.


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> Looks like a fair improvement, though pushing past double TREFI (18720 in your case) is something I wouldn't recommend...very subtle change in both performance and stability...the latter to the point that it can take a very long time to stress test. Some people can get more, but 2x is my personal limit for actual use. Also, when you do test memory, try to test in as warm ambients/case temps as possible, as this will reveal issues with TRFC and TREFI much sooner. Running colder than worse case scenarios can give a false impression of stability, especially when dealing with refresh related timings; discharge is heavily dependent on temperature.
> 
> You can almost certainly reduce write recovery time to 10-11, CAS write latency to two less than CAS, and read to precharge to somewhere between 4 and 6. Also, tRAS set lower than CAS + tRCD + tRTP (read to precharge, not tRP) may be tighter than optimal.
> 
> My kit will also do CAS 11 at 2400 with 1.34v or so.


Ok, i'll back off on TREFI a little and look into the other adjustments before diving into testing. Thnx again!

Is this a good place to download the timing configurator tool?
http://forum.hwbot.org/showthread.php?t=112568
Can that be used w/o running an installer and if so, where can i get the straight .exe?

edit: i noticed it was digitally signed and went ahead and used the installer


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







edit2: made a few changes
* write recovery from 13 to 10
* cas write latency from 11 to 10
* refi from 20800 to 18720
No real change in performance that i could see. Stability testing looks good so far (100% on hci memtest so far), but I've got more work to do before calling it soup.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Hi!

I`m testing different overclocks and my computer can randomly restart og shutoff. What voltage is likely the cause?

Thanks!


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> Hi!
> 
> I`m testing different overclocks and my computer can randomly restart og shutoff. What voltage is likely the cause?
> 
> Thanks!


Vcore/input I would say.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Thanks! I`ll try to increase one at a time.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superflex*
> 
> Yea I've already enabled cpu svid and took a peak at HWINFO. Kinda want a reading of my system overall this point in time because science.


for overall power, use a killawatt - cheap and easy.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> Hi!
> 
> I`m testing different overclocks and my computer can randomly restart og shutoff. What voltage is likely the cause?
> 
> Thanks!


In addition to moorhen's suggestion, if it just clicks off w/ or w/o a restart it can be bad ram or bad ram OC.


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> Hi!
> I`m testing different overclocks and my computer can randomly restart og shutoff. What voltage is likely the cause?


Funny you should ask. I've been working on memory timings. I left stressapptest running under linux last night, system was set to not sleep. This morning i woke to a sleeping system which when woken was windows. Must've crashed then rebooted into windows (the default) and gone to sleep. In my case, looks like memory instability provoked a restart?

Code:



Code:


May 15 03:17:01 Kickass-niX99 CRON[4351]: (root) CMD (   cd / && run-parts --report /etc/cron.hourly)
May 15 04:17:01 Kickass-niX99 CRON[4483]: (root) CMD (   cd / && run-parts --report /etc/cron.hourly)
May 15 05:17:01 Kickass-niX99 CRON[4627]: (root) CMD (   cd / && run-parts --report /etc/cron.hourly)
May 15 06:17:01 Kickass-niX99 CRON[4781]: (root) CMD (   cd / && run-parts --report /etc/cron.hourly)
May 15 06:25:01 Kickass-niX99 CRON[4838]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/anacron || ( cd / && run-parts --report /etc/cron.daily ))
May 15 06:47:01 Kickass-niX99 CRON[4869]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/anacron || ( cd / && run-parts --report /etc/cron.weekly ))
May 15 07:17:01 Kickass-niX99 CRON[4953]: (root) CMD (   cd / && run-parts --report /etc/cron.hourly)
--- must have crashed between 7 and 8 ---
May 15 09:22:34 Kickass-niX99 rsyslogd: [origin software="rsyslogd" swVersion="7.4.4" x-pid="649" x-info="http://www.rsyslog.com"] start

I'm not sure where to look for artifacts of the crash on linux?

I'd like to be able to see the output to see if any errors had been detected prior to the system crashing? Next time i run it, maybe i'll pipe the output to a file so if the system does go down, i might be able to see something in the log preceding the crash.


----------



## BlakeOzzy64

Hey guys, playing with my oc because the division doesn't seem to agree with my previous one. Currently sitting at 4.4ghz at 1.25v vcore with a 1.9 vccin because someone recommended that bump up to help with the instability.

I've also noticed some people recommend not using aida64? Just looking for a bit of insite! Currently with the ac on I'm hovering at about 70c for cpu package temp with the highest core at 68


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlakeOzzy64*
> 
> I've also noticed some people recommend not using aida64? Just looking for a bit of insite! Currently with the ac on I'm hovering at about 70c for cpu package temp with the highest core at 68


Set VCCIN to 1.88V* (LLC6), set Vcore to desired Vcore. Download this: http://www.ocbase.com/download.php?fileext=exe

Run that for 6 hours, make sure Core Max doesn't exceed 80C, if it passes, you are stable under max load. As for transient or minimum load, that's a matter of testing by actually playing the game itself.

Only after Vcore is stable, then focus on reducing VCCIN. VCCIN is safe up to 2.00V with no LLC; 1.88V* with LLC6 (LLC 6, or "Medium").


----------



## unreality

Hello there.

A new member of the 5960X Club here









System is running for like 3 hours now and im already trying some overclocking. So far ive got 4.6 @ 1.25Vcore. Seems stable so far, but i couldnt really test much yet. Still this is already much better, than i expected









I didnt try anything else but manual vcore override and setting my ram speeds and timings.

Two questions:
1. When i use the XMP profile the bclk and strap gets set to 125Mhz and multiplicator gets lowered. Did i do everthing right by just setting my values manually @ 100 bclk?

2. Anything else i should change besides vcore? [email protected] 1.25 is pretty above average right? Also temps dont get higher than 55° with custom loop.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlakeOzzy64*
> 
> Hey guys, playing with my oc because the division doesn't seem to agree with my previous one. Currently sitting at 4.4ghz at 1.25v vcore with a 1.9 vccin because someone recommended that bump up to help with the instability.
> 
> I've also noticed some people recommend not using aida64? Just looking for a bit of insite! Currently with the ac on I'm hovering at about 70c for cpu package temp with the highest core at 68


aid64 is fine for what it can provide. Best is the cache stress. Basically to test your OC use several stress tests. 1) x264, you can get that from wizzie *here* 2) HCI memtest *here* and Intel burn test (5-10 loops for a short high current stress). Pass all three. and if you feel the need to do more, I would use x265 from HWbot (4K 2-4x, p-mode) and work voltages until the correction factor is 0.995 or higher.
Frankly jumping vccin to the intel, MAX of 1.98V is not something I would do blind... you have no sig rig, so we do not even know what gear you are working with.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unreality*
> 
> Hello there.
> 
> A new member of the 5960X Club here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> System is running for like 3 hours now and im already trying some overclocking. So far ive got 4.6 @ 1.25Vcore. Seems stable so far, but i couldnt really test much yet. Still this is already much better, than i expected
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didnt try anything else but manual vcore override and setting my ram speeds and timings.
> 
> Two questions:
> 1. When i use the XMP profile the bclk and strap gets set to 125Mhz and multiplicator gets lowered. Did i do everthing right by just setting my values manually @ 100 bclk?
> 
> 2. Anything else i should change besides vcore? [email protected] 1.25 is pretty above average right? Also temps dont get higher than 55° with custom loop.


XMP will switch straps if the kit is 2800 or 3000 (127 ans 125 resp).. etc. Need more info. What MB? 1.25 for a stable 4.6 is pretty good these days. At launch would be great, this late in the SKU life... there seems to be more running in that mV/MHz range.


----------



## unreality

Yeah i got the following quad channel kit: G.Skill Ripjaws F4-3000C15Q-16GVR

Board: Asus Rampage V Extreme 3.1

I just set the kit to 3000 entered manual timings (15/15/15/35) and changed voltage to 1.35V for the ram. Seems to run fine at a strap of 100. Or should it really be 125?

Also i got a J batch which seems to be one of the newer generation. Should i keep playing with vcore only till i find a wall or are there other variables i need to adjust?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unreality*
> 
> Yeah i got the following quad channel kit: G.Skill Ripjaws F4-3000C15Q-16GVR
> 
> Board: Asus Rampage V Extreme 3.1
> 
> I just set the kit to 3000 entered manual timings (15/15/15/35) and changed voltage to 1.35V for the ram. Seems to run fine at a strap of 100. Or should it really be 125?
> 
> Also i got a J batch which seems to be one of the newer generation. Should i keep playing with vcore only till i find a wall or are there other variables i need to adjust?


Seems fine.. How? HCI memtest stable?
J is not really new. Mine is over a year old. 3000 on 100 can be fine with the correct OC-socket settings. Frankly, if the kit is rated for 3000, it is very possible it will do 3200 on 100 - it's the strongest memory divider available. Just run +1 to the Primary timings, (16-16-16-42) and 1.4V. If it boots, load the 3200 1.35V memory preset in the bios to get the secondary timings and the primaries that boot. use 42 since 35 is an incorrect tRAS since tRAS needs to be open for the entire time it takes to complete CAS+tRCD+tRTP


----------



## unreality

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Seems fine.. How? HCI memtest stable?
> J is not really new. Mine is over a year old. 3000 on 100 can be fine with the correct OC-socket settings. Frankly, if the kit is rated for 3000, it is very possible it will do 3200 on 100 - it's the strongest memory divider available. Just run +1 to the Primary timings, (16-16-16-42) and 1.4V. If it boots, load the 3200 1.35V memory preset in the bios to get the secondary timings and the primaries that boot. use 42 since 35 is an incorrect tRAS since tRAS needs to be open for the entire time it takes to complete CAS+tRCD+tRTP


It loaded fine into windows @ 3200 16/16/16/42 @ 1.35. But what profile you mean? Those under Dram Timings? Hynix double sided or single sided?
Is it really worth it to OC ram anyway?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unreality*
> 
> It loaded fine into windows @ 3200 16/16/16/42 @ 1.35. But what profile you mean? Those under Dram Timings? Hynix double sided or single sided?
> Is it really worth it to OC ram anyway?


The profiles are where you say. The hynix SS has beneficial secondary and 3rd timings.
well yeah, it's worth it, but that's always a personal judgement... anything above 2133 is an overclock of the ram subsystem. Anyway, do verify the stability with HCi memtest. Nothing can corrupt an OS install like a bad ram OC.


----------



## michael-ocn

Do memory sticks have thermal protection circuitry that kicks in and force looser timings if temps get too high? I'm not sure what to make of this...

Been running hci memtest for a few hours, no errors but something odd may be happening? Usually the system is pulling about 275 watts from the wall, but every now and again, power usage drops by a lot down to around 200 watts and then after a few minutes resumes as before. While using less power, cpu utilization is still pegged at 100% and the 12 instances of memtest are all still making progress with percentage increasing.

You can see it in the screenshot below, those are temps, you can see where the temps drop down and stay down for a while, then pick back up again. The amount of time it takes to resume takes longer and longer.


----------



## Blameless

How much memory are you trying to use?


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> How much memory are you trying to use?


There's 16G in the system total with the tiniest of swapsfiles, 64MB. I had 12 instances of memtest with each using 1000MB.


----------



## unreality

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> The profiles are where you say. The hynix SS has beneficial secondary and 3rd timings.
> well yeah, it's worth it, but that's always a personal judgement... anything above 2133 is an overclock of the ram subsystem. Anyway, do verify the stability with HCi memtest. Nothing can corrupt an OS install like a bad ram OC.


When i put the profile with the secondary and third timings i get errors in memtest. Back to 3000MHz 15/15/15/35 @ 1.35, which produces no errors.

Also it seems i hit a wall with 4.6GHz @ 1.25V. [email protected] isnt stable in OCCT. It is with cinebench though (even at 4.8). Any tips?


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> There's 16G in the system total with the tiniest of swapsfiles, 64MB. I had 12 instances of memtest with each using 1000MB.


Swapping shouldn't be an issue using that amount of memory, so I'm not really sure what would be causing the load anomaly, unless there is some sort of throttling going on, or AIDA's monitoring is cutting out.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unreality*
> 
> When i put the profile with the secondary and third timings i get errors in memtest. Back to 3000MHz 15/15/15/35 @ 1.35, which produces no errors.
> 
> Also it seems i hit a wall with 4.6GHz @ 1.25V. [email protected] isnt stable in OCCT. It is with cinebench though (even at 4.8). Any tips?


for the ram, using the tight secondaries requires higher voltage... like 1.4-1.425V. "memtest" you mean HCI memtest?
Cb r15 really does not stress the cpu. Tip? stop using OCCT. stick with x264 or x265, hci memtest and then use a short test for a high current load.
64GB at 3200c13 w/ 1.405V


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> Swapping shouldn't be an issue using that amount of memory, so I'm not really sure what would be causing the load anomaly, unless there is some sort of throttling going on, or AIDA's monitoring is cutting out.


Definitely not aida reading it wrong, the fans slow down too when the temps drop. The cpu is no where near throttling, i'm not sure wassup with that?


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Was the VCIN. So faar 3700MHZ at 0.940V has been stable. Needed to up the VCCIN from 1.760V to 1.790-1.800V. Rocking high 30 to low 40¤C under load when folding Nacl :-D

high 40 low 50s when the GPU is active as well. 10¤ increase in temp is not that bad. (CPU stresstest versus CPU and GPU).


----------



## Mr-Dark

@Jpmboy Its here bro!



The new V Extreme


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> @Jpmboy Its here bro!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The new V Extreme


Will probably be my new motherboard to go with whatever Broadwell-E processor I end up getting. All black + RGB is perfection.


----------



## unreality

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> for the ram, using the tight secondaries requires higher voltage... like 1.4-1.425V. "memtest" you mean HCI memtest?
> Cb r15 really does not stress the cpu. Tip? stop using OCCT. stick with x264 or x265, hci memtest and then use a short test for a high current load.
> 64GB at 3200c13 w/ 1.405V


Yes i used HCI memtest which put out some errors even at 1.4Volts. Dont really know if its worth the hassle for an extra 200Mhz on the Ram. As you said: nothing worse than ram corrupting an OS.

Regarding the 5960X
Which test would you recommend for testing a CPU overclock? I just read a page back, that you shouldnt use AIDA64 but OCCT. Also i thought cinebench15 is a pure cpu test. its just a short time load but i thought people use it to validate their overclocks.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> Will probably be my new motherboard to go with whatever Broadwell-E processor I end up getting. All black + RGB is perfection.


Its awesome board, but was hoping for 2*M.2 at least so i can Raid my 950's SSD's


----------



## tistou77

I see only one slot M2 (same place) that R5E on the screen


----------



## johnd0e

i still cant decide what im getting for a BW-E board. i know im retiring the soc champ to LN2 duty, gotta wait to see some more options of whats going to replace it though, cant say im excited about anything ive seen so far..


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> @Jpmboy Its here bro!
> 
> 
> 
> The new V Extreme


Oh.. that's looks really nice! I gotta go read the specs and details.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> Will probably be my new motherboard to go with whatever Broadwell-E processor I end up getting. All black + RGB is perfection.


Not gonna use your R5E?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unreality*
> 
> Yes i used HCI memtest which put out some errors even at 1.4Volts. Dont really know if its worth the hassle for an extra 200Mhz on the Ram. As you said: nothing worse than ram corrupting an OS.
> 
> Regarding the 5960X
> Which test would you recommend for testing a CPU overclock? I just read a page back, that you shouldnt use AIDA64 but OCCT. Also i thought cinebench15 is a pure cpu test. its just a short time load but i thought people use it to validate their overclocks.


Assuming you are stabilizing a gaming rig, and not one controlling nucs or doing HF trading... AID64 is fine if used for what it is good at - cache stress. OCCT will likely result in you settling with a 100MHz lower clock... or as I'm beginning to believe, pop fails for reasons only that synthetic bench conjures up. I never use it. And frankly, no single package covers all the bases. Use x264 for a couple of hours, x265 set to 4K, p-mode, 2x then 4x and get a cf > 0.995, AID64 cache test, HCI memtest, and if you feel compelled, 5-10 loops of IBT to simulate a high current load. Get thru that and any failures (101 or 124 bsod) during whatever your normal use is is easily fixed with vcore or vccin.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Not gonna use your R5E?


Just like you, I can't seem to stop putting my hands on new hardware.


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> Swapping shouldn't be an issue using that amount of memory, so I'm not really sure what would be causing the load anomaly, unless there is some sort of throttling going on, or AIDA's monitoring is cutting out.


I've put it back to 'auto' for the secondary timings and back to 1.26v. I'll rerun the hci memtest to see if the low power usage thing shows up with these more conservative and trusted settings?

edit: 8 hours of gsat, no problems and nothing unexpected


----------



## Blameless

Really liking this new firmware:










Getting very close to the limits, but I think I'll be able to crack 63GiB/s read with stable settings at 2667MT/s without the oc-socket.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> I've put it back to 'auto' for the secondary timings and back to 1.26v. I'll rerun the hci memtest to see if the low power usage thing shows up with these more conservative and trusted settings?
> 
> edit: 8 hours of gsat, no problems and nothing unexpected


Yeah, I've never seen HCI behave that way and I'm at a loss to explain what's going on.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> I've put it back to 'auto' for the secondary timings and back to 1.26v. I'll rerun the hci memtest to see if the low power usage thing shows up with these more conservative and trusted settings?
> 
> edit: 8 hours of gsat, no problems and nothing unexpected


so.. if the ram is good under gsat and something is fouling HCIMT, it's likely either cache or something buggy in the windows install that trips up HCI. Without a doubt, HCI rolls the cache waaay more than gsat.


----------



## ottoore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Its awesome board, but was hoping for 2*M.2 at least so i can Raid my 950's SSD's


DMI 2.0 ( 2 GB/s) would bottleneck that raid. You must wait Skylake-E.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> so.. if the ram is good under gsat and something is fouling HCIMT, it's likely either cache or something buggy in the windows install that trips up HCI. Without a doubt, HCI rolls the cache waaay more than gsat.


I wish there was a Linux or DOS version of HCI









I like HCI cause it does both the RAM and Cache together unlike GSAT, but then I also have to run it under a fully loaded Windows system (which is kind of broken at the moment for me).


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> Really liking this new firmware:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Getting very close to the limits, but I think I'll be able to crack 63GiB/s read with stable settings at 2667MT/s without the oc-socket.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I've never seen HCI behave that way and I'm at a loss to explain what's going on.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> so.. if the ram is good under gsat and something is fouling HCIMT, it's likely either cache or something buggy in the windows install that trips up HCI. Without a doubt, HCI rolls the cache waaay more than gsat.


hmmm... hci power usage drops with my "known good" memory oc too, same drill, 12 instances running for about two hours. Like before, no errors or crashes but the power dips are there? Maybe i'll try to replicate this with stock clocks all around (mem and cpu)?



My stab at tighter secondary timings definitely wasn't fully stable, gstat killed it n an overnight run, but i'm beginning to think the hci "issue" really isn't an issue at all? A run at stock cpu/mem clocks will tell one way or another. If it dips in that run, it won't have dipped due to an overclocking issue.

12-12-12-28-1N-faw16 1.3v - tigher secondaries
gsat crash after 6 hours
hci power usage dips

12-12-12-28-1N-faw26 1.26v - "known good"
gstat runs 8hours+
hci power usage dips


----------



## Joe-Gamer

Hows this, been rock solid for a few weeks now, playing games and doing firestrike runs.


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> hmmm... hci power usage drops with my "known good" memory oc too, same drill, 12 instances running for about two hours.


What happens if you stagger the starting of each instance, say 30-60 seconds between start times?


----------



## ivoryg37

Finally got my X99 rig running after multiple Motherboard and processor RMA. No clue what was wrong with it


----------



## leonman44

Guys , my asus X99 has crystal sound 2 for sound card but i feel is kinda weak , i need more power on my headset , is there a way to do it? my friends onboard soundblaster in his g1 sniper board will just kill my ears!!! Whats wrong here?


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leonman44*
> 
> Guys , my asus X99 has crystal sound 2 for sound card but i feel is kinda weak , i need more power on my headset , is there a way to do it? my friends onboard soundblaster in his g1 sniper board will just kill my ears!!! Whats wrong here?


Why not buy an external DAC/Amp like a FiiO or a Topping? They work quite well for my other cans.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

I use a Topping TP-30 (I think it's discontinued, though) on my Z77 3770K rig, USB DAC/chip amp combo. Surprisingly good sound from that little guy. My X99 rig also uses a USB DAC/Amp combo, I seem to have better luck with USB sound vs the onboard chipset.


----------



## unreality

Some Questions regarding the 5960X:

1. Is it worth overclocking the cache for gaming and everyday tasks? Running the cores at 4.6GHz @ 1.225V
2. What is the max safe voltage for core and cache under a custom water cooling?
3. Is adapative or manual voltage better? I always thought adaptive would be better for the CPUs lifetime, but ive read different views yestersay saying the constantly switching of voltage is bad for the cpu in the long time.
4. When i set cache voltage to adaptive the display stays black during boot. Same voltage as manual but it just doesnt work. Why?


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unreality*
> 
> Some Questions regarding the 5960X:


1. If you have made absolutely sure that your core overclock is stable, and your RAM is stable, then you can overclock cache just for that little extra boost in CPU limited scenarios. It won't make a massive difference to gaming or everyday tasks, but it's one of those little extra things that you can do when everything else is done.
2. Totally depends on your cooling for the core, I'd stay below 1.30V for Core and below 1.25V for Cache. Cache is known to degrade beyond 1.30V, regardless of operating temperature - the rate at which that occurs is dependent on the voltage and time it is ran at. I know one user killed their chip with cache (or VCCIN, not sure). The cores should be able to handle the voltage provided you keep temps in check, below 70C.
3. Not really sure on this one, someone more knowledgable should be able to help.
4. Adaptive cache is "broken" on X99 unfortunately. Offset and Manual should work however.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unreality*
> 
> Some Questions regarding the 5960X:
> 
> 3. Is adapative or manual voltage better? I always thought adaptive would be better for the CPUs lifetime, but ive read different views yestersay saying the constantly switching of voltage is bad for the cpu in the long time.


I've never seen evidence to draw a conclusion either way. And certainly zero evidence that dynamic voltage shortens life span. These CPU run adaptive OOB, and INtel has defined "stock" as dynanic voltage.. so their robustness testing will use dynamic voltage. In either scenario,m the thing to control is transient load line over and under shoot on the voltage rails where the mfr enables LLC. TLLOS (or V_ovs in the cpu datasheet(s)) canlt be detected with anything other than an oscilloscope - but it must occur since it is a property of any current change @ fixed voltage.

It's all relative... if you plan to keep and use your CPU for 5-10 years, any overclock will shorten time to shifting of the mV/MHz curve.


----------



## Blameless

Idle voltage shouldn't really matter much, so if manual voltage allows for lower load voltages than adaptive, it's probably better for longevity...if not, adaptive isn't likely to hurt.


----------



## ean611

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I've never seen evidence to draw a conclusion either way. And certainly zero evidence that dynamic voltage shortens life span. These CPU run adaptive OOB, and INtel has defined "stock" as dynanic voltage.. so their robustness testing will use dynamic voltage. In either scenario,m the thing to control is transient load line over and under shoot on the voltage rails where the mfr enables LLC. TLLOS (or V_ovs in the cpu datasheet(s)) canlt be detected with anything other than an oscilloscope - but it must occur since it is a property of any current change @ fixed voltage.
> 
> It's all relative... if you plan to keep and use your CPU for 5-10 years, any overclock will shorten time to shifting of the mV/MHz curve.


There is an answer here. Dynamic voltage is better for overall lifespan, and should be used for anyone who is running a system as a 24/7 use case.

Silicon ages, and there are a few factors to this: Voltage, Temperature, and Frequency. Generally, most OC'ers are good at staying below 105C Tj, which is absolutely critical to prevent fast aging of parts. Beyond that, higher voltage and frequency will also age the part.

Given that, dynamic allows both the PCU to lower the frequency and voltage when the system is not in P1/P01 state. This means that when you're reading a web page, or even playing a game, you spend most of your time at Pn (min frequency) and a much lower voltage.

I've never figured out the obsession with Load Line Calibration, as with FIVR, it's darn near irrelevant. Only guess is since it's something people can control, it adds a nice placebo effect given that at these edges of the performance envelope, errors are very random and hard to reproduce without good content.

Bottom line, adaptive voltage is the way to go for any sane setup. If you're doing some LN2 or extreme overclocking setup, and you don't want voltage or frequency changes as you're chasing a record, going static is a useful feature. However, if you're just trying to eck out a sane OC for your home system? There is no value add.


----------



## ean611

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> Idle voltage shouldn't really matter much, so if manual voltage allows for lower load voltages than adaptive, it's probably better for longevity...if not, adaptive isn't likely to hurt.


See my above post. This is incorrect. You have VccIN for a board input voltage with a high current rail, and the rest is handled on silicon. If you are running the fully integrated voltage regulators at higher voltage for longer periods of time, you can and will age your part faster.

Manual voltage will not allow for any benefit outside of precise control for extreme overclocking cases. If you're seeing problems with adaptive, your voltage set point is too low, or your target frequency is too high.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ean611*
> 
> There is an answer here. Dynamic voltage is better for overall lifespan, and should be used for anyone who is running a system as a 24/7 use case.
> 
> Silicon ages, and there are a few factors to this: Voltage, Temperature, and Frequency. Generally, most OC'ers are good at staying below 105C Tj, which is absolutely critical to prevent fast aging of parts. Beyond that, higher voltage and frequency will also age the part.
> 
> Given that, dynamic allows both the PCU to lower the frequency and voltage when the system is not in P1/P01 state. This means that when you're reading a web page, or even playing a game, you spend most of your time at Pn (min frequency) and a much lower voltage.
> 
> *I've never figured out the obsession with Load Line Calibration,* as with FIVR, it's darn near irrelevant. Only guess is since it's something people can control, it adds a nice placebo effect given that at these edges of the performance envelope, errors are very random and hard to reproduce without good content.
> 
> Bottom line, adaptive voltage is the way to go for any sane setup. If you're doing some LN2 or extreme overclocking setup, and you don't want voltage or frequency changes as you're chasing a record, going static is a useful feature. However, if you're just trying to eck out a sane OC for your home system? There is no value add.


LLC attempts to compensate for V_ovs. You probably should read about it. It was incorporated into voltage rails subject to load-induced swings in voltage... page 56. It's relevant to VCCIN on this platform.

core-i7-lga2011-3-datasheet-vol-1.pdf 795k .pdf file


----------



## ean611

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> LLC attempts to compensate for V_ovs. You probably should read about it. It was incorporated into voltage rails subject to load-induced swings in voltage... page 56.
> 
> core-i7-lga2011-3-datasheet-vol-1.pdf 795k .pdf file


I know exactly what it's there for. Thing is, these boards are over engineered for this, and the input voltage rail LLC does not show major differences on the other end.

With these 8 to 12 phase VRMs major boards have, this isn't something that would need to be tinkered with to enhance any typical OC scenario.

EDIT: Just to be clear, if you're within published spec, as these boards are, there is not going to be a further benefit to tinkering with that.....


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ean611*
> 
> I know exactly what it's there for. Thing is, these boards are over engineered for this, and the input voltage rail LLC does not show major differences on the other end.
> 
> With these 8 to 12 phase VRMs major boards have, this isn't something that would need to be tinkered with to enhance any typical OC scenario.


riiight.


----------



## ean611

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> riiight.


You're skeptical, but remember this is the X99 platform we're talking about here, which does not have dynamic voltage scaling for the core like the Z170 platform. This simplifies the board VR design massively. The board is feeding another voltage regulator, only one on silicon.

Just because something may have an effect on older high end desktop platforms (X58, X79) does not mean this effect carries forward, especially as you might imagine, that variability is something that there is value in eliminating.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ean611*
> 
> I've never figured out the obsession with Load Line Calibration, as with FIVR, it's darn near irrelevant. Only guess is since it's something people can control, it adds a nice placebo effect given that at these edges of the performance envelope, errors are very random and hard to reproduce without good content.


Hello

Seems there is more that needs figuring out than one's obsession with LLC. But it is best not to alter settings that one is not familiar with.


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ean611*
> 
> See my above post. This is incorrect. You have VccIN for a board input voltage with a high current rail, and the rest is handled on silicon. If you are running the fully integrated voltage regulators at higher voltage for longer periods of time, you can and will age your part faster.


As you state, voltage, temperature, and current (clock speed), are factors.

At idle, current and temperatures are quite low; the total power going through a part is tiny compared to load. One of these CPUs could probably idle for fifty years with 1.35v core, assuming no other hardware failure killed it first.

That higher voltage will wear the part out faster, all other things being equal, is not in dispute.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ean611*
> 
> Manual voltage will not allow for any benefit outside of precise control for extreme overclocking cases. If you're seeing problems with adaptive, your voltage set point is too low, or your target frequency is too high.


If I use the minimum offset voltage required for unconditional stability at load, my system will crash at idle. If I use the amount of offset I need for stability at idle, load voltages are noticeably higher and would almost certainly kill my part faster than my manual settings.

My system is loaded a large portion of time it's powered on, and I will gladly tolerate a few hundred mV higher idle voltages for the portion of time it's idle and consuming a handful of amps in exchange for a few dozen mV lower load voltage for the time it's loaded and pulling four or five times as much current.

25mV higher at 20A and ~80C is almost certain to cause more additional wear, for a given unit of time, than 250mV higher at 4A and ~40C.

By all means, if using adaptive or offset lets you get away with the same load power as manual, use adaptive or offset. However, this is not the case with either of my X99 boards.


----------



## Desolutional

How about manual cache voltage? Given the effect that high cache voltages had on other samples, would offset or manual be safer?


----------



## leonman44

Guys is there a more economical solution? I wanted to upgrade my headphones too , headphones will cost about 120$ ( sony with extra bass i love bass and tremble) i wont be able to give about 90$ for a external DAC/Amp


----------



## lilchronic

Nothing is safe when overclocking.


----------



## Jpmboy

where's that SafeVoltage.net link...


----------



## ean611

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> How about manual cache voltage? Given the effect that high cache voltages had on other samples, would offset or manual be safer?


Manual cache voltage means a static voltage when your cache and ring can run at lower frequency. It is the same as core, as you can run the cache and ring at much lower voltage when it's running at 1.2GHz as opposed to 3.0GHz. To be succinct: this is the same as core.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> How about manual cache voltage? Given the effect that high cache voltages had on other samples, would offset or manual be safer?


Idle voltages are pretty harmless/meaningless - current leads to degradation, not the voltage. Only slight difference you may see is a few degrees higher idle temperatures. Yeah, you know I've been running adaptive/offset on this rig since it launched with a 4.7/4.2 OC at 1.35V/1.28V, with ram well above 1.4V. It still works fine and has not required any higher voltages when running at higher clocks for benching. Maybe I got lucky with this sample (I did sell my launch sample tho... it had a much stronger cache and IMC, but somewhat weaker core). Although, i have to say that I did not subject either sample to hours of p95 AVX/FMA3, OCCT or linpac since they really prove little else beyond than FP stability and temp-triggered signal loss errors.


----------



## ean611

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Idle voltages are pretty harmless/meaningless - current leads to degradation, not the voltage. Only slight difference you may see is a few degrees higher idle temperatures. Yeah, you know I've been running adaptive/offset on this rig since it launched with a 4.7/4.2 OC at 1.35V/1.28V, with ram well above 1.4V. It still works fine and has not required any higher voltages when running at higher clocks for benching. Maybe I got lucky with this sample (I did sell my launch sample tho... it had a much stronger cache and IMC, but somewhat weaker core). Although, i have to say that I did not subject either sample to hours of p95 AVX/FMA3, OCCT or linpac since they really prove little else beyond than FP stability and temp-triggered signal loss errors.


This is not correct. Voltage is the driver, not current.


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ean611*
> 
> This is not correct. Voltage is the driver, not current.


Electromigration is a major cause of failure in ICs of this scale. All other things being equal, either more current, more voltage, or higher temperatures will accelerate wear and lead to earlier failure.

You cannot ignore current, and current can easily trump voltage as a concern, especially when we are talking about relatively small differences in voltage and huge differences in current (0.9v idle vs. 1.3v, compared to a core pulling 2A from the FIVR at idle, or 15-20A at maximum load, for example)

Both voltage and current tend to increase temperatures, and every ~10C (very roughly) difference in temperature can mean doubling or halving the average rate of failure.

There are certainly other mechanisms of failure, but I'd bet almost anything that the bulk of observable degradation or failures of modern CPUs, especially in the hands of most OCers, is electromigration.


----------



## ean611

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> Electromigration is a major cause of failure in ICs of this scale. All other things being equal, either more current, more voltage, or higher temperatures will accelerate wear and lead to earlier failure.
> 
> You cannot ignore current, and current can easily trump voltage as a concern, especially when we are talking about relatively small differences in voltage and huge differences in current (0.9v idle vs. 1.3v, compared to a core pulling 2A from the FIVR at idle, or 15-20A at maximum load, for example)
> 
> Both voltage and current tend to increase temperatures, and every ~10C (very roughly) difference in temperature can mean doubling or halving the average rate of failure.
> 
> There are certainly other mechanisms of failure, but I'd bet almost anything that the bulk of observable degradation or failures of modern CPUs, especially in the hands of most OCers, is electromigration.


You're be correct on the degradation type. The only mechanism you have to control that at lower frequency is voltage. I cannot comment on current numbers. I can say, look at power consumption vs voltage, and if you're adding voltage at ratio 12, you're massively increasing your thermal load. This is a driver for degradation.

My i7-5960x is running at 4.7. It's been that day since Day 1 (sept '14) @ 1.3V with AVX. I am not using some "OC" socket, as that does nothing for core frequency. I would never use offset voltage to hit the voltage target, as the VF curve scales up from the top in the part (ratio 35) up to the voltage target I set. This means when I'm running at ratio 41, (the PCU can do that), the voltage is between the stock max voltage, and the target I set. This is a good method of operation for how one could set up their OC, as this extends how Intel sets up the part. I would not want to increase the voltage at lower frequency, as that can and will degrade the part faster.

Offset voltage is useful because on HSW-E, bclk changes do not push up voltage. This means if you use a higher bclk, you will have a higher core, Cache/Ring, and DDR frequency. If you raise frequency without raising voltage, you will eat into the margin on the part, and you will expose yourself to failures. If you're not using bclk, offset voltage should not be necessary for a stable overclock. (Example, BCLK of 125 will have ratio 12 @ 1.5GHz. That's equivalent to ratio 15 bclk at the standard 100MHz. This will require more voltage, and offset is a reasonable method to get it at all frequencies).


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ean611*
> 
> I can say, look at power consumption vs voltage, and if you're adding voltage at ratio 12, you're massively increasing your thermal load.


Not as much as if you are adding voltage at ratio 43 and a heavy load.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ean611*
> 
> I would not want to increase the voltage at lower frequency, as that can and will degrade the part faster.


Not faster enough to matter.

One hour of heavy use use at the minimum voltage I need to run 4.3GHz is going to put much more wear on my part than days of idling at the same clocks and voltage (because idle is ~20% of the current draw, and ~45C lower temperature). Since I can reasonably expect to get tens of thousands of hours of heavy use out of my part, the minuscule life span saved by allowing my part to down-clock and down-volt at idle isn't likely to justify the time tweaking I need to make sure it works, let alone even the smallest increase in load voltage over what I use with fixed.


----------



## ean611

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> Not as much as if you are adding voltage at ratio 43 and a heavy load.
> Not faster enough to matter.
> 
> One hour of heavy use use at the minimum voltage I need to run 4.3GHz is going to put much more wear on my part than days of idling at the same clocks and voltage (because idle is ~20% of the current draw, and ~45C lower temperature). Since I can reasonably expect to get tens of thousands of hours of heavy use out of my part, the minuscule life span saved by allowing my part to down-clock and down-volt at idle isn't likely to justify the time tweaking I need to make sure it works, let alone even the smallest increase in load voltage over what I use with fixed.


Actually it does matter. You're assertion is not correct based on any sane reliability calculation. If you've set up a good voltage target for 4.3GHz, there is no benefit for running that voltage when your CPU is running at 1.2GHz. There is only negative.

That is the most I can share on the matter. I would strongly recommend using adaptive voltage with dynamic frequency for any 24/7 overclock.


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ean611*
> 
> You're assertion is not correct based on any sane reliability calculation.


This is completely false.

Plug in figures into any MTTF calculation for electromigration and the only reasonable conclusion is that longevity at idle is completely irrelevant in comparison to longevity at load.

I do not need the part to last the majority of my life at idle. I need it to last until I replace it, under load.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ean611*
> 
> If you've set up a good voltage target for 4.3GHz, there is no benefit for running that voltage when your CPU is running at 1.2GHz.


My CPU is never not at 4.3GHz. Clock speeds are as fixed as the voltages.

Regardless, as I pointed out in an earlier post, there is no way for me not exceed the voltage I am currently using at 4.3GHz if I use adaptive/offset voltages that are completely stable at other clock speeds and loads.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ean611*
> 
> That is the most I can share on the matter. I would strongly recommend using adaptive voltage with dynamic frequency for any 24/7 overclock.


I would strongly recommend using whatever combination of settings that results in the lowest stable voltages for full load, because that is when any significant degradation is going to occur, barring truly absurd settings.


----------



## ean611

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> This is completely false.
> 
> Plug in figures into any MTTF calculation for electromigration and the only reasonable conclusion is that longevity at idle is completely irrelevant in comparison to longevity at load.
> 
> I do not need the part to last the majority of my life at idle. I need it to last until I replace it, under load.
> My CPU is never not at 4.3GHz. Clock speeds are as fixed as the voltages.
> 
> Regardless, as I pointed out in an earlier post, there is no way for me not exceed the voltage I am currently using at 4.3GHz if I use adaptive/offset voltages that are completely stable at other clock speeds and loads.
> I would strongly recommend using whatever combination of settings that results in the lowest stable voltages for full load, because that is when any significant degradation is going to occur, barring truly absurd settings.


You do not have access to Intel's calculation. You do not have access to how quality and reliability are calculated for 22nm or 14nm.

Again, I can make a strong recommendation to adaptive voltage.


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ean611*
> 
> You do not have access to Intel's calculation. You do not have access to how quality and reliability are calculated for 22nm or 14nm.


I have access to Black's Equation.

Plugging in numbers that results in a 3 year MTTF at 85C leaves me with a ~44 year MTTF just by reducing temperature, and ~1100 year MTTF by reducing temperature and current. Even if these figures are far from perfectly representative, they are still strong evidence of how little idle time means to overall longevity.

We know that temperature and current each have exponential effects on longevity, and no fancy equations or privileged information is required to realize that if you are running 40-50C cooler and drawing 20% of the current, that you will extend longevity by orders of magnitude.

If it's a safe voltage to run at maximum load for any significant length of time, it's safe to run at idle for at least 100 times as long, and I challenge you to provide any scrap of evidence that begins to suggest otherwise.


----------



## ean611

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> I have access to Black's Equation.
> 
> Plugging in numbers that results in a 3 year MTTF at 85C leaves me with a ~44 year MTTF just by reducing temperature, and ~1100 year MTTF by reducing temperature and current. Even if these figures are far from perfectly representative, they are still strong evidence of how little idle time means to overall longevity.
> 
> We know that temperature and current each have exponential effects on longevity, and no fancy equations or privileged information is required to realize that if you are running 40-50C cooler and drawing 20% of the current, that you will extend longevity by orders of magnitude.
> 
> If it's a safe voltage to run at maximum load for any significant length of time, it's safe to run at idle for at least 100 times as long, and I challenge you to provide any scrap of evidence that begins to suggest otherwise.


This is not Intel's data. An equation does not line up 100% with real world data.

I'm making this recommendation for a reason.


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ean611*
> 
> This is not Intel's data. An equation does not line up 100% with real world data.
> 
> I'm making this recommendation for a reason.


No, but the equation was derived from real testing and even if the exact numbers don't mean much, the relationship between temperature, current, and longevity has proven to have relevance over a huge spectrum of ICs over the last fifty years. Temperature and current density are hugely important.

If you have better data, then give me a ballpark figure of how much longer you expect my part to last, adaptive vs. fixed, assuming the following:

- both options give me the same settings at full load

- 25000 total load hours of useful life

- the system is loaded half the time it's powered on and idle the other half


----------



## ean611

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> No, but the equation was derived from real testing and even if the exact numbers don't mean much, the relationship between temperature, current, and longevity has proven to have relevance over a huge spectrum of ICs over the last fifty years. Temperature and current density are hugely important.
> 
> If you have better data, then give me a ballpark figure of how much longer you expect my part to last, adaptive vs. fixed, assuming the following:
> 
> - both options give me the same settings at full load
> 
> - 25000 total load hours of useful life
> 
> - the system is loaded half the time it's powered on and idle the other half


I cannot provide you with what I have access to. I recommend Adaptive. This is the standard PCU method for controlling voltage on units for a reason. As I said in an earlier post, I'm at the limit of what I can share.

The alternative (static voltage), means more CPUs are purchased, and that is a great outcome for me. However, I do assume that while many here upgrade extremely frequently, no one wants to be forced to buy a new CPU for something preventable and something that does not negatively impact system performance.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ean611*
> 
> I cannot provide you with what I have access to.


Hello

LOL. Can pretend time be over with now? Your claimed access to clock and dagger proprietary info is rather humorous considering you are the same person that attempted to correct one of my posts by stating the following for X99. Hopefully others will realize the futility of conversing with you regarding anything of a technical nature.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ean611*
> 
> LLC has no control over Vdroop for VccIn, these are separate. Not sure where you heard that


----------



## ean611

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> LOL. Can pretend time be over with now? Your claimed access to clock and dagger proprietary info is rather humorous considering you are the same person that attempted to correct one of my posts by stating the following for X99. Hopefully others will realize the futility of conversing with you regarding anything of a technical nature.


On a platform I have spent almost 4 years professionally working on. Yes I stand behind my statement, as from a platform perspective, there is no issue there.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ean611*
> 
> On a platform I have spent almost 4 years professionally working on. Yes I stand behind my statement, as from a platform perspective, there is no issue there.


Um, even when the FIVR/mobo reports the actual idle-load VCCIN changing when applying different levels of LLC?


----------



## ean611

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Um, even when the FIVR/mobo reports the actual idle-load VCCIN changing when applying different levels of LLC?


From a CPU perspective, you pretty much don't care. Keep your Vccin > 400mV above voltage requested, and call it a day

EDIT: There is no FIVR voltage visibility. This statement is for VccIn only. You can see some voltages, but you don't have a breakout of what is there. Not at any reasonable resolution. Also to be clear, I mean from a measurement perspective.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ean611*
> 
> This is not correct. Voltage is the driver, not current.


No, you are incorrect. Basic physics, voltage is a potential to deliver current. Voltage does not do work, only current. Stop the BS please.


----------



## ean611

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> No, you are incorrect. Basic physics, voltage is a potential to deliver current. Voltage does not do work, only current. Stop the BS please.


So you're saying gate leakage is zero? It is non-zero.


----------



## Jpmboy

So far, every "recommendation" you have made is wrong and ill informed. I worry that should OCN users follow any of the nonsense you have posted, someone will kill their rig. Unfortunately, I think you would not would care.
If you do not know the difference between voltage and current, and which of the two does work or generates heat - your "knowledge" is self evident.
Leakage? c'mon.

hopeless - blocked.


----------



## ean611

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> So far, every "recommendation" you have made is wrong and ill informed. I worry that should OCN users follow any of the nonsense you have posted, someone will kill their rig. Unfortunately, I think you would not would care.
> If you do not know the difference between voltage and current, and which of the two does work or generates heat - your "knowledge" is self evident.
> Leakage? c'mon.
> 
> hopeless - blocked.


So using adaptive voltage, which is how the part is shipped stock will kill a rig? Understanding that increased voltage at low frequency can shorten lifespan?

I'm curious to hear what is wrong with those. However, on the internet, no one knows you're a dog.

To be clear, I have that comment in my sig, because I do not speak for my employer.


----------



## TK421

Does anyone know how to lower the CPU package temp at load? Where is this component located?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Does anyone know how to lower the CPU package temp at load? Where is this component located?


it's the land socket temp... some backplane coolers can help some, butr attachment with a water block on the top side will require some fabrication.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> it's the land socket temp... some backplane coolers can help some, butr attachment with a water block on the top side will require some fabrication.


Can you point out some of these "backplane cooler" ?

What is the max safe temp for CPU package?


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Can you point out some of these "backplane cooler" ?
> 
> What is the max safe temp for CPU package?


Under max stress test load, mine hovers around 80 with brief spikes into the mid 80s with the cores 10 to 15c cooler. That was my personal "max safe" limit.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Can you point out some of these "backplane cooler" ?
> 
> What is the max safe temp for CPU package?


you just need to do a little googling to find ghetto-style, and then look at dynatron server coolers. Search OCN forums - it's been done here.
http://stanislavs.org/lga-2011-cpu-socket-backplate-cooling-modification/


----------



## Associated

Hi guys... I've been messing around with memory timings, and I really don't know much about them other than the basic 5 of them. So I would like to know which of them is worth to tighten, and how much does that hit the stability, because I think I am pretty close to unstable with this kit at 1.4V (F4-3200C16Q-16GVKB). Cache is at 4GHz.










Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> Under max stress test load, mine hovers around 80 with brief spikes into the mid 80s with the cores 10 to 15c cooler. That was my personal "max safe" limit.


Weird... mine package temp is usually same as the hottest core +-1°c.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Associated*
> 
> Hi guys... I've been messing around with memory timings, and I really don't know much about them other than the basic 5 of them. So I would like to know which of them is worth to tighten, and how much does that hit the stability, because I think I am pretty close to unstable with this kit at 1.4V (F4-3200C16Q-16GVKB). Cache is at 4GHz.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weird... mine package temp is usually same as the hottest core +-1°c.


post a pic of the SPD tab in cpuZ.


----------



## Qwinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Associated*
> 
> Weird... mine package temp is usually same as the hottest core +-1°c.


Sight unseen, I'm going to bet you're running with manual voltage, with or without c states, yes?

I noticed when I ran on manual voltages my cpu temp dropped to be mostly in line with the highest core. Under adaptive it's always a good 5-7c higher than the hottest core. Max core temps are about the same though. I did ask if this represented a real temp drop or just some variation in the way it's reported but didn't see an answer.


----------



## Desolutional

Mine hits 80 on the proper heavy stress tests too, but it is getting hotter over here. I've always been under the assumption that the cores are the main priority, so don't give much heed to package temps, all I know are that they are usually within 3C of my Core Max.

On my Non-K Skylake Z170 rig however, the package temp is the only PECI temp exposed when performing a BCLK overclock, so I base off that for Skylake. I guess up to 80C won't be too bad, just don't keep it pegged at 80 during non-synthetic loads - alternatively, use Intel's own throttling algorithm and change the throttle temperature on your CPU. On ASUS it's called "Max Core Temperature" or something, and usually under CPU settings. That way, your temp is guaranteed to never exceed that for more than a second - that uses the core temperature max as its basis.


----------



## Associated

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> post a pic of the SPD tab in cpuZ.




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qwinn*
> 
> Sight unseen, I'm going to bet you're running with manual voltage, with or without c states, yes?
> 
> I noticed when I ran on manual voltages my cpu temp dropped to be mostly in line with the highest core. Under adaptive it's always a good 5-7c higher than the hottest core. Max core temps are about the same though. I did ask if this represented a real temp drop or just some variation in the way it's reported but didn't see an answer.


No, adaptive voltage. Only in idle package is 8-9°c higher than cores.

EDIT: I wasn't specific enough, yeah I thought under load not idle.


----------



## Jpmboy

I'm guessing Hynic ICs? If you are still under 1.45V there's likely room to tighten things up.. but expoect it to take a lot of trial and error. One thing for sure, all of these should be able to be tightened up.. it will require more mV tho.


Bottom line- you need to decide if the benefit is worth the amount of time needed to get timings correct and stable.
just for reference:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Associated

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I'm guessing Hynic ICs? If you are still under 1.45V there's likely room to tighten things up.. but expoect it to take a lot of trial and error. One thing for sure, all of these should be able to be tightened up.. it will require more mV tho.
> 
> 
> Bottom line- you need to decide if the benefit is worth the amount of time needed to get timings correct and stable.
> just for reference:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Thank you! Well when I have time I like to play around with the overclock, I'm done with the CPU till the winter, and now I started with the memory.
I really don't know what chips are on the sticks (should I check on the packaging or do I have to remove the heat sink?) and yes I'm at 1.4V,
never went over that (heard it's not good to go over that for 24/7 use).

Any advice how to start? One timing at a time?

An I ran into some freezes, sometimes PC locks up when watching videos online, it doesn't matter if it's Flash or HTML5,
rarely it proceeds to "whea uncorrectable error" bluescreen, It does that even with XMP settings, didn't have time to test without overclock on the CPU,
but it never does that while 4h+ of gaming, folding or WCG, OCCT, Realbench and so on, so I suspect it could be one of my drives having some bad sectors
or my power saving state on balanced, have to test more, just wondering if any of you have any ideas.


----------



## Qwinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Associated*
> 
> An I ran into some freezes, sometimes PC locks up when watching videos online, it doesn't matter if it's Flash or HTML5,
> rarely it proceeds to "whea uncorrectable error" bluescreen, It does that even with XMP settings, didn't have time to test without overclock on the CPU,
> but it never does that while 4h+ of gaming, folding or WCG, OCCT, Realbench and so on, so I suspect it could be one of my drives having some bad sectors
> or my power saving state on balanced, have to test more, just wondering if any of you have any ideas.


What video drivers are you using, and what browser? There's been a number of complaints on the Nvidia forums about watching videos causing BSODs on the newest drivers. Chrome seems to come up a lot. 362.00 seems to be the last safe driver in that regard, might want to try rollong back to it and see if it stops.

Oh, and IIRC Aida can tell you what kind of memory you have.


----------



## Associated

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qwinn*
> 
> What video drivers are you using, and what browser? There's been a number of complaints on the Nvidia forums about watching videos causing BSODs on the newest drivers. Chrome seems to come up a lot. 362.00 seems to be the last safe driver in that regard, might want to try rollong back to it and see if it stops.
> 
> Oh, and IIRC Aida can tell you what kind of memory you have.


Yeah I'm using Chrome and 365.10 drivers, thank you for the hint, I'll try 362.00 as soon as I can.

As for the memory, is Samsung than:


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Associated*
> 
> Thank you! Well when I have time I like to play around with the overclock, I'm done with the CPU till the winter, and now I started with the memory.
> I really don't know what chips are on the sticks (should I check on the packaging or do I have to remove the heat sink?) and yes I'm at 1.4V,
> never went over that (heard it's not good to go over that for 24/7 use).
> 
> Any advice how to start? One timing at a time?
> 
> An I ran into some freezes, sometimes PC locks up when watching videos online, it doesn't matter if it's Flash or HTML5,
> rarely it proceeds to "whea uncorrectable error" bluescreen, It does that even with XMP settings, didn't have time to test without overclock on the CPU,
> but it never does that while 4h+ of gaming, folding or WCG, OCCT, Realbench and so on, so I suspect it could be one of my drives having some bad sectors
> or my power saving state on balanced, have to test more, just wondering if any of you have any ideas.


whea uncorrectable (a "machine check error" - occurs when procedure checksums do not match, the procedure calls is rerun - resulting in lower IPC - until they match, or .. WHEA. Usually this is related to a cpu voltage rail (vcore, vsa, vccin etc), but can be caused by bad/error-prone code with poor traps.
If it's not fixed with what Qwinn recommended, I woould bump vcore. vcache and vccin and see if it repeats.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qwinn*
> 
> What video drivers are you using, and what browser? There's been a number of complaints on the Nvidia forums about watching videos causing BSODs on the newest drivers. Chrome seems to come up a lot. 362.00 seems to be the last safe driver in that regard, might want to try rollong back to it and see if it stops.
> 
> Oh, and IIRC Aida can tell you what kind of memory you have.


I know.. NVdrivers - ugh - I'm current on 365.10.. okay so far, but I don;t use chrome.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Associated*
> 
> Yeah I'm using Chrome and 365.10 drivers, thank you for the hint, I'll try 362.00 as soon as I can.
> 
> As for the memory, is Samsung than:


Okay, that's good to know. the pic I posted are for my samgung kit (but it is a B-die kit - different). Key things in 2nds... highlighted in yellow. some are coupled.. so, FAW= no less than 4x tRDD, tRAS = CAS+tRTP+tRCD.. etc. Does that MB have any built-in memory presets?


----------



## lilchronic

Tried that y cruncher benchmark today and got a gold. lol Not many 5820k's though
http://hwbot.org/submission/3219314_


----------



## johnd0e

Doesnt matter how you got it, you still got it. Congrats man haha.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Tried that y cruncher benchmark today and got a gold. lol Not many 5820k's though
> http://hwbot.org/submission/3219314_


cool!! our team dropped back to 6th place.


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> cool!! our team dropped back to 6th place.


i got quite a bit of benching coming up.









in other news......im tempted to try and make a low profile block to cool the back of the CPU socket. at idle my package sits at 49-55c.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> i got quite a bit of benching coming up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in other news......im tempted to try and make a low profile block to cool the back of the CPU socket. at idle my package sits at 49-55c.


49-55C is high. Should be 30-ish with cores in the low 20s What's the PCH temperature?


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 49-55C is high. Should be 30-ish with cores in the low 20s What's the PCH temperature?


thats after being running for quite some time, and 86F ambient temps.

right now at 79F ambient and the computer being running for about 10 minutes im seeing,



im running constant voltage of 1.3v and constant overclock of 4.6Ghz. no power savings enabled.


----------



## Qwinn

I guess with 86f ambients that's not that bad, but still. A few questions:

1) Are you not ocing cache at all? I notice you don't seem to even display cpu cache temp.
2) Those GPU temps are really high for idle, even at that ambient. I'd recommend switching the gpus to adaptive.
3) for that matter, with ambients that high at all, I'd probably tune down your OC some, to whatever you can get for max 1.25v. And definitely go either adaptive voltage or c states.
4) Never seen those DDRVPP voltages before. Not an option to display those in my Aida. Seem kinda high, whatever they are.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> thats after being running for quite some time, and 86F ambient temps.
> 
> right now at 79F ambient and the computer being running for about 10 minutes im seeing,
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im running constant voltage of 1.3v and constant overclock of 4.6Ghz. no power savings enabled.


if by running you mean gaming or something fairly intensive, it can take time for he socket to cooldown...If you are set upi as fixed w/ speddstep off, then that's a normal T range for idle.


----------



## lilchronic

My idle temps @ 4.6Ghz manual voltage / c-states off ambient 78°F


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> if by running you mean gaming or something fairly intensive, it can take time for he socket to cooldown...If you are set upi as fixed w/ speddstep off, then that's a normal T range for idle.


by running i mean power on for 10 minutes, doing nothing but start up processes and web browsing, "idling".



heres after ~30 minutes of "idling".

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qwinn*
> 
> I guess with 86f ambients that's not that bad, but still. A few questions:
> 
> 1) Are you not ocing cache at all? I notice you don't seem to even display cpu cache temp.
> 2) Those GPU temps are really high for idle, even at that ambient. I'd recommend switching the gpus to adaptive.
> 3) for that matter, with ambients that high at all, I'd probably tune down your OC some, to whatever you can get for max 1.25v. And definitely go either adaptive voltage or c states.
> 4) Never seen those DDRVPP voltages before. Not an option to display those in my Aida. Seem kinda high, whatever they are.


1)havent touched cache.
2)gpu temps are from the silly silent fan mode that come stock. i never re did my fan curve after losing it when i reinstalled AB, i see around 65-70c under load with my fans manually set to 85%.
3)not concerned with it enough to turn down. my load temps are fine, thats all that matters to me.
4)no clue either, only memory voltages i set are the 1.25v. so that 2.496v is stock.


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> My idle temps @ 4.6Ghz manual voltage / c-states off ambient 78°F
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]


82F current ambient temp. (GF made herself lunch on the stove).


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> by running i mean power on for 10 minutes, doing nothing but start up processes and web browsing, "idling".
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heres after ~30 minutes of "idling".
> 1)havent touched cache.
> 2)gpu temps are from the silly silent fan mode that come stock. i never re did my fan curve after losing it when i reinstalled AB, i see around 65-70c under load with my fans manually set to 85%.
> 3)not concerned with it enough to turn down. my load temps are fine, thats all that matters to me.
> 4)no clue either, only memory voltages i set are the 1.25v. so that 2.496v is stock.


yeah - that's not a concern. A lot depends on passive (airflow) around the socket... it is well within normal range.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

I have a 120SP fan blowing on my VRMs (Taped it on my CPU block tubes ^^, if it looks stupid but works, then it ain`t stupid). And the difference is okay. Getting 40¤C under load.

I don`t think i need a cooler on my VRMs. 50¤C under load with OC without fan. Might be because of my WS board.


----------



## johnd0e

ill be switching to BW-E and getting a new MB soon anyways, so i see no reason to redo my overclock to try and get better idle temps.

still though a backplate waterblock would be pretty neat, wonder how much it would affect temps.


----------



## lilchronic

Ehh i don't think i'll be touching Broadwell-E. Once it launches though we should start hearing about Skylake-E.


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Ehh i don't think i'll be touching Broadwell-E. Once it launches though we should start hearing about Skylake-E.


I just want one to replace my 5960x so i can toss it and my soc champ under ln2 duties.

I was planning to buy the 6950x but was kinda underwelmed by it tbh, waiting to see what retail versions can do before i make a final decision, but might end up going k sku 8 core.


----------



## st0necold

Guys I've been out of the OC'ing scene for a month or 2..

I picked up an H110i GT for my 5960x to replace the old H105. I couldn't hold a 4.0ghz OC with the H105.

I never really got around to seeing what the H110i GT could do--- but I managed to get a 4.5ghz OC that has been stable since I did it (week or 2). Decided to run Intel XTU and really see if things were alright. Here is the result.


----------



## tistou77

With some Gigabyte and EVGA motherboard, there is no VCCSA sensor (available with AIDA64 or other) ?
In the case of X99 Classified, for example


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *st0necold*
> 
> Guys I've been out of the OC'ing scene for a month or 2..
> 
> I picked up an H110i GT for my 5960x to replace the old H105. I couldn't hold a 4.0ghz OC with the H105.
> 
> I never really got around to seeing what the H110i GT could do--- but I managed to get a 4.5ghz OC that has been stable since I did it (week or 2). Decided to run Intel XTU and really see if things were alright. Here is the result.


How long had you let the xtu stress test run when you measured those max temps and whats the room temp? If it gets that hot in the space of the time it takes to run the bench, at a comfortable room temp, that might be too hot for my tastes.


----------



## st0necold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> How long had you let the xtu stress test run when you measured those max temps and whats the room temp? If it gets that hot in the space of the time it takes to run the bench, at a comfortable room temp, that might be too hot for my tastes.


The test ran and just gave the max temp like it always does. It was the standard test a few mins I think.

room temp: around 70-75 degrees.

It's an AIO... I'm not expecting custom loop temps and 79 is a tad high for my taste too but everything has been rock solid. Going to mess with Aida and see what that's showing me currently.

*Note Stock I think it hits 69 so this would be a +10degree difference. Wanted to note this as I did do some testing at stock.


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *st0necold*
> 
> The test ran and just gave the max temp like it always does. It was the standard test a few mins I think.
> 
> room temp: around 70-75 degrees.
> 
> It's an AIO... I'm not expecting custom loop temps and 79 is a tad high for my taste too but everything has been rock solid. Going to mess with Aida and see what that's showing me currently.
> 
> *Note Stock I think it hits 69 so this would be a +10degree difference. Wanted to note this as I did do some testing at stock.


Ok, if you let a stress test run for an extended period of time, over an hour, heat might build to an unacceptably high level. Testing an OC takes hours at stressful load levels, if the heat gets too high, it prohibits testing so its hard to validate the oc is "stable". An hour worth of aida cpu/fpu/cache stress test will give you a good idea about how well the cooling system can keep up.


----------



## unreality

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> for the ram, using the tight secondaries requires higher voltage... like 1.4-1.425V. "memtest" you mean HCI memtest?
> Cb r15 really does not stress the cpu. Tip? stop using OCCT. stick with x264 or x265, hci memtest and then use a short test for a high current load.
> 64GB at 3200c13 w/ 1.405V


hey jpm,

i just tried OCing ram a bit more. got some more questions. I just tried [email protected] 16-16-16-42 with standard 2nd and 3rd timings. Passed HCI memtest @ 1.35V. But as soon as i load the hynix single sided 3000 1.5 Profile memtest starts putting out errors like crazy. Even at 1.4V.

1. What seems to be the problem here?
2. How important are 2nd and 3rd timings and how can i improve them?
3. What did you mean with 3200 has the highest memory divider?
4. Is it worth it to improve MHz if timings get higher and higher? Arent timings even more important?


----------



## patryk

I have 6 fans from NZXT, and I do not recommend less than a year 3 is spoiled


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unreality*
> 
> hey jpm,
> 
> i just tried OCing ram a bit more. got some more questions. I just tried [email protected] 16-16-16-42 with standard 2nd and 3rd timings. Passed HCI memtest @ 1.35V. But as soon as i load the hynix single sided 3000 1.5 Profile memtest starts putting out errors like crazy. Even at 1.4V.
> 
> 1. What seems to be the problem here?
> 2. How important are 2nd and 3rd timings and how can i improve them?
> 3. What did you mean with 3200 has the highest memory divider?
> 4. Is it worth it to improve MHz if timings get higher and higher? Arent timings even more important?


1. do the sticks have Hynix ICs?
2. not very and the auto rules are just fine for 24/7
3. 3200 on strap 100 has the strongest memory divider (or ratio).. that's the ratio between freq and strap
4. depends on how you measure the benefit. True latency involves both timings and operating frequency. Bottom line tho... is stability. There's nothing like "pseudo-stable" ram's ability to completely trash an OS install without any warnings.


----------



## st0necold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> Ok, if you let a stress test run for an extended period of time, over an hour, heat might build to an unacceptably high level. Testing an OC takes hours at stressful load levels, if the heat gets too high, it prohibits testing so its hard to validate the oc is "stable". An hour worth of aida cpu/fpu/cache stress test will give you a good idea about how well the cooling system can keep up.


Thanks as always Mike. I'm going to run the test today bro!


----------



## unreality

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> *1. do the sticks have Hynix ICs?*
> 2. not very and the auto rules are just fine for 24/7
> 3. 3200 on strap 100 has the strongest memory divider (or ratio).. that's the ratio between freq and strap
> 4. depends on how you measure the benefit. True latency involves both timings and operating frequency. Bottom line tho... is stability. There's nothing like "pseudo-stable" ram's ability to completely trash an OS install without any warnings.


HwInfo and Aida64 tell me its Samsung Chips. Should i test the 3000 1.5 Samsung preset?

Also are you sure RAS should be 42 ? I see most kids at 16/16/16/36.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unreality*
> 
> HwInfo and Aida64 tell me its Samsung Chips. Should i test the 3000 1.5 Samsung preset?
> 
> Also are you sure RAS should be 42 ? I see most kids at 16/16/16/36.


Use the 3000 1.5V preset only for the secondary timings and set the primaries to more rational values. For tRAS it's just arithmetic... the tRAS window needs to be open for the entire time it takes to complete CAS+tRCD+tRTP. You can check the SPD/XMP Standard doc if you feel the need ot read a couple of hundred pages. The bios will substitute a value to correct the timing error if you set it too low, and we can't see the value. The problem occurs with training drift and how this will vary the used tRAS . Best to set a value with +/- 2 of the min and avoid board/ram drift.


----------



## Qwinn

Jmpboy, just curious. You're saying set tRAS to the sum plus or minus 2. If that sum of timings is an absolute minimum, what would be the point of minus one or minus 2? If it's less than it needs to be, the computer will just come up with some value on its own, right? If it needs to be at least 40, how will having it set to 38 of 39 behave differently than having it set to 13?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qwinn*
> 
> Jmpboy, just curious. You're saying set tRAS to the sum plus or minus 2. If that sum of timings is an absolute minimum, what would be the point of minus one or minus 2? If it's less than it needs to be, the computer will just come up with some value on its own, right? If it needs to be at least 40, how will having it set to 38 of 39 behave differently than having it set to 13?


there is some margin around the value. Lower it until you see no benefit or to the point of instability - the later is a low number (like, uncorrectable)


----------



## Blameless

I generally start with tRAS = CAS + tRCD + tRtP and tweak from there, if necessary. Since tRC is tRP + tRAS, a lower tRAS can improve performance, but if it's too low performance will either be harmed by the window closing too frequently or instabilities will crop up.

Also, these settings seem stable, but I need pretty large increase in vDIMM for the last bit of tighter timings (1.35v to 1.39v for a single point reduction in each tRCD and tRtP):









Interestingly enough tRRD, tRRD_L, and by association tFAW, do seem to work completely fine at the lowest practical figures I can set, without needing much of anything in the way of other tweaking. I think I've pretty much exhausted the performance I can get out of the memory subsystem with this kit and CPU, without the OC socket.

Also, can anyone else with a Gigabyte X99 SOC Champion tell me what their hardware reserved memory is in resource monitor?


----------



## Associated

So regarding the freezing while watching videos online; at least in my case it's not Nvidia drivers fault or Google Chrome. As I thought it has something to do with my Power Options. If I set Power save I don't get any freezes, If I set Balanced or High performance I get random freezes after 10min-1h of watching video. I tried bumping all the voltages over my already stable system and It is the same. Note that the only instability I ever ran into is this. Any ides?


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Associated*
> 
> So regarding the freezing while watching videos online; at least in my case it's not Nvidia drivers fault or Google Chrome. As I thought it has something to do with my Power Options. If I set Power save I don't get any freezes, If I set Balanced or High performance I get random freezes after 10min-1h of watching video. I tried bumping all the voltages over my already stable system and It is the same. Note that the only instability I ever ran into is this. Any ides?


Possible causes of idle-load or load crashes are low VCCIN, low Vcore, low cache. A fully stable system should be able to handle Intel's SpeedStep algorithm (which is what is being engaged when you're disabling power save profile) or full load (high performance profile). The CPU states below max and at max are showing signs of instability. What voltages have you set for VCCIN, Vcore or Vcache?


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Associated*
> 
> So regarding the freezing while watching videos online; at least in my case it's not Nvidia drivers fault or Google Chrome. As I thought it has something to do with my Power Options. If I set Power save I don't get any freezes, If I set Balanced or High performance I get random freezes after 10min-1h of watching video. I tried bumping all the voltages over my already stable system and It is the same. Note that the only instability I ever ran into is this. Any ides?


Definitely try turning off C6/C7 see if that fixes it.

You can always turn your settings to high and then set the processor to 5% lowest state with adaptive voltage. Let me know if you need me to be specific if this even qualifies as an option..


----------



## Associated

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Possible causes of idle-load or load crashes are low VCCIN, low Vcore, low cache. A fully stable system should be able to handle Intel's SpeedStep algorithm (which is what is being engaged when you're disabling power save profile) or full load (high performance profile). The CPU states below max and at max are showing signs of instability. What voltages have you set for VCCIN, Vcore or Vcache?


I'm running VCCIN at 1.888V idle, load ~1.825V, Vcore 1.15V at load, Cache 1.1V (4.2GHz core 4GHz cache). I have tried bumping all the voltages by 0.05V and it's still the same. I wouldn't be surprised if it has anything to do with BIOS on this MOBO, which is really bad.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artah*
> 
> Definitely try turning off C6/C7 see if that fixes it.
> 
> You can always turn your settings to high and then set the processor to 5% lowest state with adaptive voltage. Let me know if you need me to be specific if this even qualifies as an option..


Sure, anything helps, I just like to keep as much power saving futures as I can, Running 24/7 and summer without AC is coming...


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Found out that a 0.050mv increase in VCCIN was the main problem for 4500 on my CPU lulz.









Will add a XE240 soon, that will help with the temps. Singel XTX360 is not enough for 5960X + 980Ti.

1.930V VCCIN under load is fine? The temps are good.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Just saw this posted on the Asus Facebook page, can't wait till release:


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Associated*
> 
> I'm running VCCIN at 1.888V idle, load ~1.825V, Vcore 1.15V at load, Cache 1.1V (4.2GHz core 4GHz cache). I have tried bumping all the voltages by 0.05V and it's still the same. I wouldn't be surprised if it has anything to do with BIOS on this MOBO, which is really bad.
> Sure, anything helps, I just like to keep as much power saving futures as I can, Running 24/7 and summer without AC is coming...


Oh, C3 and beyond really are stability demons. C6 requires extra cache voltage, C3 might need a small boost in voltage (in general). That's because C6 places the cache into a deep sleep along with Vcore (it goes down to ZERO volts!) so something-something idle-load droop phenomena yadda yadda, more cache voltage/lower cache clock is needed. C6 also intelligently lowers the VCCSA. It really is a miracle to watch. But the power savings are negligible, around 15W saving max on idle, tested with my killawatt. Best practice to stick to C0, C1E and possibly C2 states across the package and cores.

Where C3 and C6 really help are on laptops - where they equate to much bigger power savings in general - especially on the power hungry quad core i7 ones.


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> Found out that a 0.050mv increase in VCCIN was the main problem for 4500 on my CPU lulz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will add a XE240 soon, that will help with the temps. Singel XTX360 is not enough for 5960X + 980Ti.
> 
> 1.930V VCCIN under load is fine? The temps are good.


I've been running my vccin at 1.94 for months now and my OC is still good using a 5930k


----------



## leonman44

Hello guys , i am having serious trouble with my system , my games aren't smooth , they are noticeable stuttering. First of all i returned my gpu back to stock , tested but no difference noticed. Secondly i did a restore default settings in my mobos bios , tested and freaked out a bit , now i have worst stuttering! Lastly , i just updated bios to the newest ones but it made no difference. I am having this trouble since i build my pc since and i had tried 2 system formats so i doubt that is software related. When it is overclocked it is smoother but is not like my friends Z97 i5 4690k , it wont lag like mine or stutter.... Any idea what could cause this?


----------



## Gdourado

Don't know if this is the right place, but...

A friend gave me the chance to have is 5960X for 570 Euros.
I have my X99-S without a CPU since I was waiting for broadwell-e.
My initial plan was to do a 5820k build. Then Broadwell-e was announced and I was waiting.
Now I have the chance of getting a 5960X.
It is more expensive than what I was planning, but it is also the 8 core processor.
I am sure the 8 core Broadwell-e will be very expensive.
The 6900K is supposed to be the 8 core variant and about 1000 USD according to leaks.
So is this a good deal? Or should I wait for boradwell-e and pay a premium for a new architecture?
Also, I read on the web that the broadwell architecture is not such a good overclocker as haswell, so even if it brings an IPC improvement, it might not be faster as it might clock lower than Haswell-E...

What are your thoughts?

Cheers!


----------



## unreality

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gdourado*
> 
> Don't know if this is the right place, but...
> 
> A friend gave me the chance to have is 5960X for 570 Euros.
> I have my X99-S without a CPU since I was waiting for broadwell-e.
> My initial plan was to do a 5820k build. Then Broadwell-e was announced and I was waiting.
> Now I have the chance of getting a 5960X.
> It is more expensive than what I was planning, but it is also the 8 core processor.
> I am sure the 8 core Broadwell-e will be very expensive.
> The 6900K is supposed to be the 8 core variant and about 1000 USD according to leaks.
> So is this a good deal? Or should I wait for boradwell-e and pay a premium for a new architecture?
> Also, I read on the web that the broadwell architecture is not such a good overclocker as haswell, so even if it brings an IPC improvement, it might not be faster as it might clock lower than Haswell-E...
> 
> What are your thoughts?
> 
> Cheers!


I wanted to wait till broadwell-e too. Got a 5960x cheap and took the chance. 2 extra cores







also what i noticed, that the newer 5960x badges overclock like crazy (much better then first badges). So if its the same with broadwell-e you can probably do the math.

example: 4600 MHz Haswell-E > 4300 Broadwell-E

Of course we dont much about how broadwell-e for now, so its all just assumptions. Im pretty happy with my 5960x though. I settled for 4500MHz @ 1.15V which is just crazy! My 4770K had to use [email protected] (wit half the cores!!) and was like 40°C hotter at the same time


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Oh man! Your chip is really, really good. Mine needs 1.230-40 and is considered above avg.


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> I am able to be stable
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> Just saw this posted on the Asus Facebook page, can't wait till release:
Click to expand...


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Associated*
> 
> I'm running VCCIN at 1.888V idle, load ~1.825V, Vcore 1.15V at load, Cache 1.1V (4.2GHz core 4GHz cache). I have tried bumping all the voltages by 0.05V and it's still the same. I wouldn't be surprised if it has anything to do with BIOS on this MOBO, which is really bad.
> Sure, anything helps, I just like to keep as much power saving futures as I can, Running 24/7 and summer without AC is coming...


Sorry I got extremely tied up all of a sudden. Here is the settings in windows if you want to save power on the processor but not have to deal with the sluggish ramp up. This is under advanced power settings. You know how to setup adaptive voltage in bios after you calculate your final max OC voltage right?


----------



## ssateneth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artah*
> 
> Sorry I got extremely tied up all of a sudden. Here is the settings in windows if you want to save power on the processor but not have to deal with the sluggish ramp up. This is under advanced power settings. You know how to setup adaptive voltage in bios after you calculate your final max OC voltage right?


I figure I may as well re-iterate my findings on on to save power without having significant performance loss. I measured this a week or so back using a kill-a-watt as well as on-cpu power package sensor. Obviously the highest power configuration is to disable all power-saving features (c-states, c1e, etc). With everything disabled, your processor is always running in C0 state, which is always running the highest speed at the set voltage at all times.

The next step is to allow C1 state (only C0/C1). This has, in my experience, negligible power savings and performance impact.

Next up is C1E, which allows your CPU to downclock. This is the first big power saver at no perceivable performance loss. It also saved me about 50 watts at the wall and 35 watts on the CPU (5960x @ 4.7GHz)

Enhanced intel speedstep, or EIST, is part of the power saving kit, but no noticeable power saving to be had; What EIST allows is having 'steps' between lowest frequency state and highest frequency state. Without it, modern intel CPUs run at 12x multiplier (or lower, depending on the CPU series) at its idle state, and maximum multiplier when under any load. Note that you need to have at least the C1E c-state enabled for this to do anything.

C2 is the next state (Disable C3 report). This also had a negligible impact on power and performance.

C3 is the next state (Disable C6 report). This is the next large power saver, saving me an additional 35 watts at the wall and 27 watts on CPU. It comes with a tiny performance hit (About 1-2%) in loads where the CPU may not be fully 100% loaded. This state allows the voltage to decrease compared to C2.

C6 is the last state. I did not observe any measureable power savings. There was another tiny performance hit (about 0.8%).

I did not do this with adaptive voltage. I instead selected "Disable fully manual mode" for voltages but set a "manual" voltage on CPU, which allows it to get some crazy low voltages, about 0.7 on the core and 0.6 on the cache. IIRC, when turning on "Fully manual mode" forcing it to maintain full voltage, the power difference with C6 state allowed was only 5 watts.

TL;DR Adaptive votlage helps a little, but if you want the real power savings, C-states is where its at. It comes with a tiny performance hit depending on how deep you allow it to go. C1E is recommended for moderate savings at no measurable performance hit. If you need some pictures and screencaps, i'll find some time to do that.

edit: The windows power plans (balanced, max performance, power saver) also determines how fast your CPU frequency ramps up and is best paired with at EIST and at least C1E. Power saver takes a LONG time to ramp up performance (about 8 seconds of 100% load) to get to max performance. Balanced takes about a quarter of a second to ramp up. Maximum performance eliminates the usage of EIST (basically it turns off EIST in OS) and the CPU is either full speed or lowest speed; the rampup is effectively instant.


----------



## Gdourado

What are the cooling needs of a 5960x?
I read in places that it needs a big AIO or even full custom loop.
While other places say it runs fine at 4.5 with a nh-d15:
http://m.hexus.net/tech/reviews/cpu/73809-intel-core-i7-5960x-22nm-haswell/?page=11

I am considering buying one. My cooler is a nh-d14 with an extra nf-p12 fan, so 3 fan setup. Is this enough?
Case is a haf xb with two 140 intakes.

Cheers


----------



## GreedyMuffin

If you can live with 4000 the D14 should be fine.

4500 is not possible on air with gppd temp/noise.


----------



## Qwinn

@Ssateneth

Awesome analysis, thanks. One thing I'd be curious about regarding your edit is the effect of using the High Performance plan with the minimum processor state changed from 100% to 5%. In my tests (not as detailed as yours) this seems to combine the best of the balanced and HP plans. Speedstep works, but performance is markedly better than balanced (which defaults to minimum processor state 5 or 10, forget which).


----------



## Gdourado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> If you can live with 4000 the D14 should be fine.
> 
> 4500 is not possible on air with gppd temp/noise.


I have been reading a bit and it seems the 5960x is generally cooler than the 4770k.
Here is an example:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1530984/user-review-of-the-phanteks-ph-tc14pe

And from other reviews it seems the 5960x can be cooled by air.


----------



## unreality

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gdourado*
> 
> I have been reading a bit and it seems the 5960x is generally cooler than the 4770k.
> Here is an example:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1530984/user-review-of-the-phanteks-ph-tc14pe
> 
> And from other reviews it seems the 5960x can be cooled by air.


Im under water with a heatkiller iv, but my 4770k was much hotter at lower MHz due to thermal paste under heatspreader ****. The 5960X is pretty cool for what it offers! I think 4500MHz with a NH-D15 should be pretty realistic.


----------



## Gdourado

I already have the noctua.
Guess I might try it first and see how it handles the 5960x.


----------



## Kimir

I used my NH-D14 SE2011 before putting my 5960X on water, it's fine as long as you stay under 1.2v. Be ready to see 90°c on OCCT and the like stress test tho. The main issue with that cooler was to fit the ram, the HyperX Predator didn't fit under (the new ones, with smaller heat spreader, might).


----------



## Gdourado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> I used my NH-D14 SE2011 before putting my 5960X on water, it's fine as long as you stay under 1.2v. Be ready to see 90°c on OCCT and the like stress test tho. The main issue with that cooler was to fit the ram, the HyperX Predator didn't fit under (the new ones, with smaller heat spreader, might).


I have corsair lpx. Should fit.
What is the stock voltage on the 5960x?


----------



## ssateneth

Stock voltage under load is about 0.95-1.05 volts, give or take. Too lazy to disable my overclocks to check


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> I used my NH-D14 SE2011 before putting my 5960X on water, it's fine as long as you stay under 1.2v. Be ready to see 90°c on OCCT and the like stress test tho. The main issue with that cooler was to fit the ram, the HyperX Predator didn't fit under (the new ones, with smaller heat spreader, might).


90°C with NH-D14 at Vcore=1.2V, OCCT "Large data set" test ?
That's a lot according to me, except if you have 30°C ambiant









I reach 82°C maximum on the hottest core at 22°C room temperature with NH-D15 on my 5930K (4.6GHz at 1.2V test).
This 82°C is only peak temperature, not sustainable.


----------



## leonman44

Guys , should i disable:

1) Execute Disable BIt
2) Hardware Prefetcher
3)Adjacent Cache Line Prefetcher?



(New color , design and settings by the way after update)


----------



## ssateneth

I would just leave them all on. The first is an additional instruction software can use. The other two increase performance.


----------



## Gdourado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> 90°C with NH-D14 at Vcore=1.2V, OCCT "Large data set" test ?
> That's a lot according to me, except if you have 30°C ambiant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I reach 82°C maximum on the hottest core at 22°C room temperature with NH-D15 on my 5930K (4.6GHz at 1.2V test).
> This 82°C is only peak temperature, not sustainable.


This sounds good, but from what I read, the 8 cores on the 5960x can put out a lot more heat at high voltages...


----------



## leonman44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssateneth*
> 
> I would just leave them all on. The first is an additional instruction software can use. The other two increase performance.


I have disabled prefetch in Windows using registry , i dont think that it increases performance but i dont know if it is the same thing with this 2 bios settings.


----------



## Qwinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qwinn*
> 
> @Ssateneth
> 
> Awesome analysis, thanks. One thing I'd be curious about regarding your edit is the effect of using the High Performance plan with the minimum processor state changed from 100% to 5%. In my tests (not as detailed as yours) this seems to combine the best of the balanced and HP plans. Speedstep works, but performance is markedly better than balanced (which defaults to minimum processor state 5 or 10, forget which).


Figured I'd quantify the tests I discussed doing previously here.



The left Is Heaven benchmark (1440p, max settings, 3D Vision) with balanced plan at 5% minimum processor state. The right is identical settings but with high performance plan at 5% minimum processor state. The Aida SensorPanel on the right is under the High Perf 5% plan. There are brief stutters under Balanced mode that always come at the same points during a benchmark run (the dragon, for one). Under the High Perf plan, those stutters are still there but markedly shorter / less noticeable. Probably wouldn't even notice them if I didn't know the exact spots to look for them.

The main difference I note between the two in the sensors when idling is that the Balanced plan spends most of the time with the core clock frequency at the minimum 1200 MHz and the cache at the minimum it can be given my memory speed, 1500 MHz. Under the high performance plan, those frequencies tend to tick up a bit higher, core is sometimes at 1200 Mhz but just as likely to float around 1500-2800. Cache is hardly ever at 1500 Mhz, more likely in the 1700-2700 range. The voltages, however, rarely go up from the numbers displayed there (0.736v core, approx. 1v cache) under either plan. Idle and load temperatures are pretty much the same under both plans too.

I have no killawatt meter (well, ok, I do, but I'm moving soon and it's in one of countless sealed boxes) so I can't check what difference there is in actual power savings. Since this isn't a laptop, though, I don't really care all that much. I'd rather have the better performance / decreased stuttering.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gdourado*
> 
> This sounds good, but from what I read, the 8 cores on the 5960x can put out a lot more heat at high voltages...


Yeah, voltage increases power consumption and thus heat production squared or somewhat near that. More cores, means more heat with more voltage. I wouldn't be running a highly OCed X series CPU with an air cooler, just my 2 pence. 4.0GHz seems fine without AVX 2.0.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> 90°C with NH-D14 at Vcore=1.2V, OCCT "Large data set" test ?
> That's a lot according to me, except if you have 30°C ambiant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I reach 82°C maximum on the hottest core at 22°C room temperature with NH-D15 on my 5930K (4.6GHz at 1.2V test).
> This 82°C is only peak temperature, not sustainable.


Really can't compare the thermal density of a 5930K with the 5960X. Very different beasts in terms of heat management.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leonman44*
> 
> Guys , should i disable:
> 
> 1) Execute Disable BIt
> 2) Hardware Prefetcher
> 3)Adjacent Cache Line Prefetcher?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (New color , design and settings by the way after update)


NO, unless you have a specific programming or debug need to disable a procedure prefetch - which will affect the IPC (instructions per tick).









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Yeah, voltage increases power consumption and thus heat production squared or somewhat near that. More cores, means more heat with more voltage. I wouldn't be running a highly OCed X series CPU with an air cooler, just my 2 pence. 4.0GHz seems fine without AVX 2.0.


^^ This !!


----------



## Associated

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qwinn*
> 
> Figured I'd quantify the tests I discussed doing previously here.
> 
> 
> 
> The left Is Heaven benchmark (1440p, max settings, 3D Vision) with balanced plan at 5% minimum processor state. The right is identical settings but with high performance plan at 5% minimum processor state. The Aida SensorPanel on the right is under the High Perf 5% plan. There are brief stutters under Balanced mode that always come at the same points during a benchmark run (the dragon, for one). Under the High Perf plan, those stutters are still there but markedly shorter / less noticeable. Probably wouldn't even notice them if I didn't know the exact spots to look for them.
> 
> The main difference I note between the two in the sensors when idling is that the Balanced plan spends most of the time with the core clock frequency at the minimum 1200 MHz and the cache at the minimum it can be given my memory speed, 1500 MHz. Under the high performance plan, those frequencies tend to tick up a bit higher, core is sometimes at 1200 Mhz but just as likely to float around 1500-2800. Cache is hardly ever at 1500 Mhz, more likely in the 1700-2700 range. The voltages, however, rarely go up from the numbers displayed there (0.736v core, approx. 1v cache) under either plan. Idle and load temperatures are pretty much the same under both plans too.
> 
> I have no killawatt meter (well, ok, I do, but I'm moving soon and it's in one of countless sealed boxes) so I can't check what difference there is in actual power savings. Since this isn't a laptop, though, I don't really care all that much. I'd rather have the better performance / decreased stuttering.


Power plans also downclock the PCI-e, so I would imagine that has some impact too?

And about my Frezzes, knock on wood, but somehow I didn't happen in 2days, don't know what I really did


----------



## leonman44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> NO, unless you have a specific programming or debug need to disable a procedure prefetch - which will affect the IPC (instructions per tick)


So do i have to enable again prefetch on windows? (i disabled it with registry , i thought that superfetch and prefetch is bad for SSD)


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Associated*
> 
> Power plans also downclock the PCI-e, so I would imagine that has some impact too?


Should only affect the GPU when idle. When 3D rendering is in progress it should utilise P0. So unless the benchmark starts straight away, a second or two to warm up shouldn't affect the score. Like leave Heaven 4.0 running for a minute then begin the benchmark.


----------



## Gdourado

With a 5960x, would an AIO like a corsair h100i Gtx or a CM Nepton 240M make a big difference from a top air cooler like an NH-D15?
I know that such AIO liquid coolers are generally neck and neck in performance compa Ed to top air.
But would they manage an overclocked 5960X better?


----------



## patryk

i have MSI x99s Gaming 7 Only she does not show a nominal voltage of SA ? what is the standard voltage and what i can give the maximum stable voltage ?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leonman44*
> 
> So do i have to enable again prefetch on windows? (i disabled it with registry , i thought that superfetch and prefetch is bad for SSD)


there is no "have to". If your rig is working the way you like, then enjoy!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gdourado*
> 
> With a 5960x, would an AIO like a corsair h100i Gtx or a CM Nepton 240M make a big difference from a top air cooler like an NH-D15?
> I know that such AIO liquid coolers are generally neck and neck in performance compa Ed to top air.
> But would they manage an overclocked 5960X better?


AIO/CLCs are slightly better than an NH-D14, neither are close to a custom loop, which you can assemble to cool a only CPU for only slightly more money... and the parts are portable to your next rig.
But, if you go AIO/CLC, the Corsair or the EK AIO are very good.


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> there is no "have to". If your rig is working the way you like, then enjoy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AIO/CLCs are slightly better than an NH-D14, neither are close to a custom loop, which you can assemble to cool a only CPU for only slightly more money... and the parts are portable to your next rig.
> But, if you go AIO/CLC, the Corsair or the EK AIO are very good.


Agree to disagree, my NH-D14 was better than the Corsair H100i, I dumped that on my dad CPU (non overclocked i5 and using other fans than stock because too loud) when moved on custom loop on the fractal build of mine.


----------



## ssateneth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patryk*
> 
> i have MSI x99s Gaming 7 Only she does not show a nominal voltage of SA ? what is the standard voltage and what i can give the maximum stable voltage ?


I don't know if this board has a sensor to detect the system agent voltage. Might be part of the OC socket design. But normal system agent voltage is about 0.85 volts, sometimes down to 0.75 volts. Some people increase it anywhere from 0.1v to 0.5v. But I have been able to leave it on auto (about 0.825v) and it works just fine with 4x8GB DDR4-3070 15-15-15-35 1T using first generation g.skill DDR4


----------



## Desolutional

S: http://videocardz.com/60515/dont-click

Lol no, lol no, lol no, lol $1723, lol no, lol no, lol $1089, lol no, lol no, lol no.

AMD please save us from this rubbish. Our lord and saviour AMD Zen,







, I pray to thee. Ayy emm dee.


----------



## BigMack70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> 
> 
> S: http://videocardz.com/60515/dont-click
> 
> Lol no, lol no, lol no, lol $1723, lol no, lol no, lol $1089, lol no, lol no, lol no.


Yeah this was a super disappointing (if unsurprising) slide to see... I had hoped to maybe swap out my 5930k for an 8-core Broadwell-E for $700 or less, since I am not happy at all with my chip that does 4.5 GHz @ 1.35V or 4.6 GHz @ 1.44V, but it looks like that won't be happening...


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigMack70*
> 
> Yeah this was a super disappointing (if unsurprising) slide to see... I had hoped to maybe swap out my 5930k for an 8-core Broadwell-E for $700 or less, since I am not happy at all with my chip that does 4.5 GHz @ 1.35V or 4.6 GHz @ 1.44V, but it looks like that won't be happening...


Try 4.3GHz with 1.25V. Mine does 4.3GHz nicely at 1.24V, but needs 1.32V for 4.5GHz. Quite the jump!


----------



## BigMack70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Try 4.3GHz with 1.25V. Mine does 4.3GHz nicely at 1.24V, but needs 1.32V for 4.5GHz. Quite the jump!


With my rig, I really need the extra MHz for gaming performance in some titles. If I fry/degrade the chip I'll just buy something out of this terribly priced Broadwell-E lineup. 1.44V was too much for my liking apart from benchmarking but 1.35V is OK for me for gaming.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigMack70*
> 
> With my rig, I really need the extra MHz for gaming performance in some titles. If I fry/degrade the chip I'll just buy something out of this terribly priced Broadwell-E lineup. 1.44V was too much for my liking apart from benchmarking but 1.35V is OK for me for gaming.


You sure the CPU is being bottlenecked? At 4K the bottleneck should be the GPU side unless the title is really shoddily optimised. I guess as long as you're keeping temps in check it's all good.


----------



## Silent Scone

As above, don't think you'll see much of a CPU bottleneck at 4K.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> 
> 
> S: http://videocardz.com/60515/dont-click
> 
> Lol no, lol no, lol no, lol $1723, lol no, lol no, lol $1089, lol no, lol no, lol no.
> 
> AMD please save us from this rubbish. Our lord and saviour AMD Zen,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , I pray to thee. Ayy emm dee.


Hmmm, the price for the 6800k is strange.. should be under 400$.. maybe 40 lanes ?









anyway the 6850k ( if 6800k is 28lane ) should be the sweet spot for my build..


----------



## BigMack70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> You sure the CPU is being bottlenecked? At 4K the bottleneck should be the GPU side unless the title is really shoddily optimised. I guess as long as you're keeping temps in check it's all good.


In a few games, like BF4 (and even some areas of Witcher 3), CPU speed does matter a bit on my setup. Temps basically never go above 55C during gaming so I've never been concerned... games just don't reliably load a CPU to a high enough percentage to cause heat problems.


----------



## Gdourado

Any estimate on euro prices?


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gdourado*
> 
> Any estimate on euro prices?


Going off Amazon.de and Amazon.com gives a ratio of roughly 1:1 pricing. So the prices should be around the same in €, or maybe a little more expensive in €.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> The Core i7-6850K will feature a base clock of 3.60 GHz base and 3.80 GHz boost while the Core i7-6800K will feature clock speeds of 3.40 GHz base and 3.60 GHz boost. Both processors are fully compliant with the LGA 2011-3 socket and will feature support for quad channel DDR4 memory with speeds of up to 2400 MHz (O.C+). The thing that needs to be pointed out is that the Core i7-6850K will have 40 PCI-Express lanes while the Core i7-6800K will have *28* PCI-Express lanes.
> 
> Read more: http://wccftech.com/intel-broadwell-e-core-i7-processors-specs-prices-launch/#ixzz49tWw4p3C


-_-


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> -_-


Weeeell what did you expect when they said there was going to be 2 hexcore variants?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Weeeell what did you expect when they said there was going to be 2 hexcore variants?


The +400$ price for the 6800k was strange to me







Intel love money


----------



## Gdourado

With these prices that 560 euro 5960x is looking like an even sweeter deal...


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Agree to disagree, my NH-D14 was better than the Corsair H100i, I dumped that on my dad CPU (non overclocked i5 and using other fans than stock because too loud) when moved on custom loop on the fractal build of mine.


Yeah, it's at best a toss up. The NH-D14 is a really good cooler IF it has enough fresh air.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> 
> 
> S: http://videocardz.com/60515/dont-click
> 
> Lol no, lol no, lol no, lol $1723, lol no, lol no, lol $1089, lol no, lol no, lol no.
> 
> AMD please save us from this rubbish. Our lord and saviour AMD Zen,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , I pray to thee. Ayy emm dee.


1089? 10/20 or it's a side-grade. Frankly, it's hard to believe the X chip's price. Silly exclusive.


----------



## mus1mus

I reckon they have to do this while Zen is still off the radar. Who knows what that thing can do.

Zen flops or hops, they want themselves guaranteed.


----------



## greg1184

Before:


After:


My Heaven score went up by 9 points without doing anything to the graphics card.


----------



## greg1184

Duplicate.


----------



## Qwinn

@greg1184

Before and after what? If it's somewhere in the pictures, I can't get enough resolution on them to tell.


----------



## greg1184

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qwinn*
> 
> @greg1184
> 
> Before and after what? If it's somewhere in the pictures, I can't get enough resolution on them to tell.


Before is stock, after is after overclock to 4.5ghz.

Yeah its annoying. I did a small snip of my desktop and it still appears small even though I choose large.


----------



## Qwinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greg1184*
> 
> Before is stock, after is after overclock to 4.5ghz.
> 
> Yeah its annoying. I did a small snip of my desktop and it still appears small even though I choose large.


Use the Snipping Tool that comes with windows. Highlight just the bits you want us to see rather than your entire background.


----------



## greg1184

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qwinn*
> 
> Use the Snipping Tool that comes with windows. Highlight just the bits you want us to see rather than your entire background.


Fixed. I just clipped the different applications.


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greg1184*
> 
> 
> 
> Before:
> 
> 
> After:
> 
> 
> My Heaven score went up by 9 points without doing anything to the graphics card.


My 5820k gets about 15k for a physics score at 4.4 or 4.5. I don't know how much the gpu affects that score but 1k is a sizeable difference so i wonder what the explanation?

[email protected] - 15004 physics
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/10989166

[email protected] - 14914 physics
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/10980739


----------



## Qwinn

Both voltage and core.temps.seem pretty high, to be homest. 1.37v is a bit much, as is any core temp over 80c (though your cooling must be decent for it to "only" hit mid 80s core temps at that voltage). I suspect you could get 4.4 stable at way lower voltages and heat, and in my particular case, left me enough room to OC cache and get pretty much the same performance out of my OC as I got from just 4.5.


----------



## greg1184

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qwinn*
> 
> Both voltage and core.temps.seem pretty high, to be homest. 1.37v is a bit much, as is any core temp over 80c (though your cooling must be decent for it to "only" hit mid 80s core temps at that voltage). I suspect you could get 4.4 stable at way lower voltages and heat, and in my particular case, left me enough room to OC cache and get pretty much the same performance out of my OC as I got from just 4.5.


Yeah past 4.4 this chip becomes much more voltage hungry. I am fairly pleased with the temps though. Almost the entire time my temps stayed in the high 60s to mid 70s. It must have briefly hit the 80s when I was not looking because every time I checked it was running at 70s at most.

Intelburntest does seem to run significantly hotter than AIDA64.

Oh well. I didn't buy a high end motherboard for a modest overclock.









Hopefully Broadwell-e overclocks better.


----------



## Desolutional

IntelBurnTest is just another word for Space Heater mode.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qwinn*
> 
> Use the Snipping Tool that comes with windows. Highlight just the bits you want us to see rather than your entire background.


click on the picture you want to see full size then hit "original" at the lower right.

NVM


----------



## leonman44

Anyone able to run OCCT small data set? I am hitting 88c on core within 10-20secs with 1.3V and test stops!!


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leonman44*
> 
> Anyone able to run OCCT small data set? I am hitting 88c on core within 10-20secs with 1.3V and test stops!!


*Small is better for generating heat, large is better at detecting errors.* Small Sets shove as much data into the CPU per unit time as possible, causes more work, makes the CPU very busy. Hence more heat. I'd stick to Large sets over a duration of a few hours, that seems to work best. Theoretically small should detect heat related instability quicker than large, but nearly every app on the planet doesn't stress the CPU in the same way that Small sets do. It's a highly synthetic and unrealistic load.


----------



## leonman44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> *Small is better for generating heat, large is better at detecting errors.* Small Sets shove as much data into the CPU per unit time as possible, causes more work, makes the CPU very busy. Hence more heat. I'd stick to Large sets over a duration of a few hours, that seems to work best. Theoretically small should detect heat related instability quicker than large, but nearly every app on the planet doesn't stress the CPU in the same way that Small sets do. It's a highly synthetic and unrealistic load.


Yeap i know that! But the reason i asked this is because i am kinda disapointed from my cystom loop and i wanted to know if you guys have the same problem with managing your temps at 1.3V or just something isnt working right in my loop...


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leonman44*
> 
> Yeap i know that! But the reason i asked this is because i am kinda disapointed from my cystom loop and i wanted to know if you guys have the same problem with managing your temps at 1.3V or just something isnt working right in my loop...


You sure there isn't air trapped inside the loop? Air can wreak havoc with custom loops. Also what side rad are you using? My H110i GT reaches 87C with small FFTs at 1.24V, what are your sustained load temps for the large set like?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leonman44*
> 
> Yeap i know that! But the reason i asked this is because i am kinda disapointed from my cystom loop and i wanted to know if you guys have the same problem with managing your temps at 1.3V or just something isnt working right in my loop...


Small datasets, Small FFTs, FP64 all are floating point unit hammers. Why would you even want to run any on a gaming rig? If you want to know the heat capacity of your loop and whether it can shed heat under constant use loop realbench or even Unigine Heaven 4.0 with your power plan on High. Look for the loop temp that the system stabilizes at under constant real-world load. If he water temp gets into the mid-high 30s C (say +15C over ambient), it needs either more fans or more rad space. IMO, loops temps of 35C and higher are getting near the limit of sustained load capability.

If you are looking to see the flaswh heat flux capability then sure, FP64 or IBT will tell ya. If it looks bad, either the mount is poor or the loop flow is very insufficient.


----------



## leonman44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> You sure there isn't air trapped inside the loop? Air can wreak havoc with custom loops. Also what side rad are you using? My H110i GT reaches 87C with small FFTs at 1.24V, what are your sustained load temps for the large set like?


In large FFTs i get around 81-84 with 1.3V. I am using a 360lt phobya rad which is really thick i have also shaked my entire pc like a protein shake







lol no more bubbles in there!!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Small datasets, Small FFTs, FP64 all are floating point unit hammers. Why would you even want to run any on a gaming rig? If you want to know the heat capacity of your loop and whether it can shed heat under constant use loop realbench or even Unigine Heaven 4.0 with your power plan on High. Look for the loop temp that the system stabilizes at under constant real-world load. If he water temp gets into the mid-high 30s C (say +15C over ambient), it needs either more fans or more rad space. IMO, loops temps of 35C and higher are getting near the limit of sustained load capability.
> 
> If you are looking to see the flaswh heat flux capability then sure, FP64 or IBT will tell ya. If it looks bad, either the mount is poor or the loop flow is very insufficient.


I really have tried to remount about averything and adjusting my pump to max speed will help about 1-2c , in gaming i will easy reach 66-70 and in heavy ones it will pass 70c easy but never reach 80c. I was just expecting gaming about 60-65 with this loop which is only for the cpu. In real bench i will get aroung 84-85 max on 1 core on a 8 hours test. I will try that two programms as you said , see how it goes... But removing the top filter will improve my temps by 2-5c!! I might need some better fans these are 3 phobyas running 1500 full speed at heavy load.


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leonman44*
> 
> In large FFTs i get around 81-84 with 1.3V. I am using a 360lt phobya rad which is really thick i have also shaked my entire pc like a protein shake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol no more bubbles in there!!
> 
> I really have tried to remount about averything and adjusting my pump to max speed will help about 1-2c , in gaming i will easy reach 66-70 and in heavy ones it will pass 70c easy but never reach 80c. I was just expecting gaming about 60-65 with this loop which is only for the cpu. In real bench i will get aroung 84-85 max on 1 core on a 8 hours test. I will try that two programms as you said , see how it goes... But removing the top filter will improve my temps by 2-5c!! I might need some better fans these are 3 phobyas running 1500 full speed at heavy load.


What game(s) get it into the hi 60s, low 70s? With the games i'm familiar with, seems like a nice 360 should give you better results. For comparison, i'm running 4.4Ghz @1.23v with a swiftech240x dedicated to the cpu. Max temp while gaming is about 50c when playing relatively modern games like farcry4 and dying light.

You've got a higher voltage which probably explains a lot of the difference, but still seems high even when taking that into account.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leonman44*
> 
> I might need some better fans these are 3 phobyas running 1500 full speed at heavy load.


That might actually be a very good idea. Push-pull possible on your rad? Look for high static pressure fans if you've got dust filters on your rig.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

When i fold nacl on my CPU (GPU idle) i get 70¤C avg on my 5960X 1.25V 4500. This is on a XTX360 rad with an D5 running 75%. Push-pull setup Eloops running at 700 RPM. I feel this is very hot.

Got myself a XE240, should help with the temps.


----------



## leonman44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> What game(s) get it into the hi 60s, low 70s? With the games i'm familiar with, seems like a nice 360 should give you better results. For comparison, i'm running 4.4Ghz @1.23v with a swiftech240x dedicated to the cpu. Max temp while gaming is about 50c when playing relatively modern games like farcry4 and dying light.
> 
> You've got a higher voltage which probably explains a lot of the difference, but still seems high even when taking that into account.


running at 1.25v shaves a lot of temp i might do a test with the same voltage as yours just for comparing! Its easy to get 70c at games , playing killing floor 2 which is a light game can push the cpu around 67c but with bf4 i get highter than 70c!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> That might actually be a very good idea. Push-pull possible on your rad? Look for high static pressure fans if you've got dust filters on your rig.


Yeap this filters of 780t is really tight but removing it will bring a ton of dust inside and i clean my pc 1 a week , filters 2 times per week because i can see the dust on the filters! i will buy 3 noctua fans so i can be 100% sure that fans work as it should and put these 3 phobyas fans to pull the air out but pretty expensive by the way :


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leonman44*
> 
> running at 1.25v shaves a lot of temp i might do a test with the same voltage as yours just for comparing! Its easy to get 70c at games , playing killing floor 2 which is a light game can push the cpu around 67c but with bf4 i get highter than 70c!
> Yeap this filters of 780t is really tight but removing it will bring a ton of dust inside and i clean my pc 1 a week , filters 2 times per week because i can see the dust on the filters! i will buy 3 noctua fans so i can be 100% sure that fans work as it should and put these 3 phobyas fans to pull the air out but pretty expensive by the way :


How do you have fans and airflow setup to work? What fans are where and going in which direction?

2x 140 front: intake
3x 120 top: on rad ?intake or exhaust?
1x 140 rear: exhaust
?x 1X0 bottom: anything pulling air in from the bottom?

I think that case has a hinged side panel that's easy to swing open, is that right? How different are cpu/gpu temps when you run it with the door open?


----------



## leonman44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> How do you have fans and airflow setup to work? What fans are where and going in which direction?
> 
> 2x 140 front: intake
> 3x 120 top: on rad ?intake or exhaust?
> 1x 140 rear: exhaust
> ?x 1X0 bottom: anything pulling air in from the bottom?
> 
> I think that case has a hinged side panel that's easy to swing open, is that right? How different are cpu/gpu temps when you run it with the door open?





2X140 front intake
3X120 top intake working at 1500rpm max speed when the cpu is stressed (turbo mode in bios set)
1x140 rear exhaust working almost at full speed - max speed when cpu is stressed (i will upgrade this one now with a 2000-3000rpm)
1x120 bottom intake

Removing the filter like the 1st pic will shave 2-5c but opening the door wont help at all airflow must be good.

(* all fans are with dust filters except from the rear exhaust)
**see that white water tube on the top of the card? it makes contact with it , could my gpu boil a bit of the water when playing games?


----------



## leonman44

Sorry for the second post i dont know how to delete it.


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leonman44*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2X140 front intake
> 3X120 top intake working at 1500rpm max speed when the cpu is stressed (turbo mode in bios set)
> 1x140 rear exhaust working almost at full speed - max speed when cpu is stressed (i will upgrade this one now with a 2000-3000rpm)
> 1x120 bottom intake
> 
> (* all fans are with dust filters except from the rear exhaust)
> **see that white water tube on the top of the card? it makes contact with it , could my gpu boil a bit of the water when playing games?


There ain't nothing wrong that that fan setup. The tube getting close to the gpu backplate doesn't help, but i'm pretty sure its not hurting that much, the tubing is a pretty good insulator. The cpu still gets warm even if the gpu is not bearing a heavy load, right? Given all the positive pressure, you probably don't need to upgrade the rear exhaust, but removing the pci slot covers might be a good idea.

I'm not sure how you can tell if the problem is with the rad not dissipating the heat, or with the block not drawing it away from the cpu? I guess input/output water temps is how that's typically done?


----------



## Qwinn

I would try the top fans as exhaust rather than intake. With that many intakes and only one tiny exhaust, it's no wonder you're getting a ton of dust buildup. I have mine set up the way I'm describing and I only need to clean for dust every 6 months or so. I bet temps improve as well as all the hot air in the case gets somewhere to go, I'd think it would mostly just circle around the way you've got it.


----------



## leonman44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> There ain't nothing wrong that that fan setup. The tube getting close to the gpu backplate doesn't help, but i'm pretty sure its not hurting that much, the tubing is a pretty good insulator. The cpu still gets warm even if the gpu is not bearing a heavy load, right? Given all the positive pressure, you probably don't need to upgrade the rear exhaust, but removing the pci slot covers might be a good idea.
> 
> I'm not sure how you can tell if the problem is with the rad not dissipating the heat, or with the block not drawing it away from the cpu? I guess input/output water temps is how that's typically done?


Its not anymore near at the backplate , it lays on the backplate but i cnat find a way to make it "stick" at the ram sticks. Now that i am listening on youtube and writing here my cpu is at 42-48c (changing fast) and my card 37c the block is from ek the nickel one which was from the most expensive but beautiful ones so i will really be dissapointed if the block is not good.
What pci slot covers do you mean? there no covers at mobo , only these 2 small on the sli connection of the card! should i remove them?

** Now i am at 125strap with 1.32V 4.5ghz , 4.5ghz is stable with 1.3V only at 100 strap but i cant get my ram more than 2666 at 125strap i can do a 3000 and my chip will not do 4.6 even with 1.4V on any strap so i desided to leave it this way but having a little higher temps than before...**









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qwinn*
> 
> I would try the top fans as exhaust rather than intake. With that many intakes and only one tiny exhaust, it's no wonder you're getting a ton of dust buildup. I have mine set up the way I'm describing and I only need to clean for dust every 6 months or so. I bet temps improve as well as all the hot air in the case gets somewhere to go, I'd think it would mostly just circle around the way you've got it.


I get better temps as an intake and hot air gets fast out from the exhaust fan , dont forget the exhaust hasn't any dust filter so it works like a monster , you lose a lot of aiflow using filters... My pc is right on the left of my monitor so i admire it all the time , its a peace of art and i really love it so when i see some liitle dust sitting on my 980ti i need to clean it right away , most of the people woudn't clean it like this







But if the air was traped i wouldnt have good temps on my card that by the way has better temps than my cpu and it is heavy oced with custom bios!


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leonman44*
> 
> What pci slot covers do you mean? there no covers at mobo , only these 2 small on the sli connection of the card! should i remove them? !


I mean the vented slot covers on the rear of the case, to install the gpu, you removed some slot covers so the gpu io ports stick out the back, but there are several other unused slots. The covers on those slots can be removed too and that will improve overall airflow out the back of the case. See the open slots above and below the gpu in this pic...


----------



## leonman44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> I mean the vented slot covers on the rear of the case, to install the gpu, you removed some slot covers so the gpu io ports stick out the back, but there are several other unused slots. The covers on those slots can be removed too and that will improve overall airflow out the back of the case. See the open slots above and below the gpu in this pic...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Oh , nice idea this would help my gpu that in heavy loads suck fresh air from there but i wouldnt like the look of it , these vents hide all the cables from behind








Any idea on how i will be able to ''stick'' the tubing there?(* on the rams of the right side , now the tubing extended from the heat and will lay on the card)

wont let me upload a new pic i dont know why
first thought was to tie it but it wont look good...


----------



## unreality

When overclocking the cache do i have to retest all my memory settings again? Because mem was stable at [email protected] Uncore 3000MHz but its not stable at 4200MHz Uncore.
Should i higher the System Agent voltage? Or do i have to refind my memory settings?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unreality*
> 
> When overclocking the cache do i have to retest all my memory settings again? Because mem was stable at [email protected] Uncore 3000MHz but its not stable at 4200MHz Uncore.
> Should i higher the System Agent voltage? Or do i have to refind my memory settings?


Assuming you are using the correct amount of uncore voltage to stabilise that frequency, jumping from default uncore to 4.2 may require you to increase both VCORE and VCCSA marginally.


----------



## unreality

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Assuming you are using the correct amount of uncore voltage to stabilise that frequency, jumping from default uncore to 4.2 may require you to increase both VCORE and VCCSA marginally.


yeh cache voltage is at [email protected] how much would i need to increase VCCSA? i think its around 0.85 default.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unreality*
> 
> yeh cache voltage is at [email protected] how much would i need to increase VCCSA? i think its around 0.85 default.


You will have to raise this incrementally until you find stability.


----------



## Qwinn

I didn't have to touch VCCSA to get stable on 4.2. I did have to raise vcore a touch. 1.15v is quite low for 4.2 cache though, I needed +0.270v offset to get stable (which maxes out at 1.216v under stress test load) and I thought I was doing pretty good with that. If it's stable for you at 1.15v, great, but if it's not, I'd try raising that first.

That's on a 5930k though.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unreality*
> 
> When overclocking the cache do i have to retest all my memory settings again? Because mem was stable at [email protected] Uncore 3000MHz but its not stable at 4200MHz Uncore.
> Should i higher the System Agent voltage? Or do i have to refind my memory settings?


What were you using to test memory stability? HCI memtest will throw errors if your cache is not stable or not enough voltage. Are you able to run aida64 Cache stress test only for 2 hours or more ?


----------



## Martin778

Hi guys, what's your temp difference between cores? I have up to 6-8*C difference between core 3 and 6 on my 5930K (LC with EK EVO Elite, RX360v2 w. 3x Servo, MCP655).

My temps are up to 68*C under RealBench at 4375MHz / 1.264V (15 min. passed, didn't try longer one).


----------



## Qwinn

Only 6-8? That's not bad at all. I get a good 10c difference between 3 and 6 on mine.


----------



## Martin778

Makes me wonder if lapping that thing would help.


----------



## lilchronic

I get the same pretty much. 9°c difference between cores.


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Martin778*
> 
> Hi guys, what's your temp difference between cores? I have up to 6-8*C difference between core 3 and 6 on my 5930K (LC with EK EVO Elite, RX360v2 w. 3x Servo, MCP655).
> 
> My temps are up to 68*C under RealBench at 4375MHz / 1.264V (15 min. passed, didn't try longer one).


I get about 5c difference with a 4.4 oc on my 5930k and it's core 3-6 also with 6 the highest.


----------



## Qwinn

With me, 3 is always the highest at load, and 6 the lowest, by about 9c during an OCCT run.

But, oddly, at idle, 6 is usually higher than the others by 5 or 6c. So my core 6 is hottest at idle and coolest at load. Really weird.


----------



## Martin778

My 3rd core is also the hottest. Anyway I managed to get BCLK 126MHz x 35 (no turbo) stable at @1.26V.
I will try to settle for 4.5GHz with lowest voltage possible.


----------



## leonman44

Guys can i run some benchmarks in 1.45-1.5V or my 5820K will become a chicken nugget?


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leonman44*
> 
> Guys can i run some benchmarks in 1.45-1.5V or my 5820K will become a chicken nugget?


Keep the temperatures below 70C and you're golden. Oh, and get the overclocker's warranty. Probably need to go DICE for those voltages though... unless you're running on _Peltiers_. And don't ever set cache voltage higher than 1.30V.


----------



## leonman44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Keep the temperatures below 70C and you're golden. Oh, and get the overclocker's warranty. Probably need to go DICE for those voltages though... unless you're running on _Peltiers_. And don't ever set cache voltage higher than 1.30V.


Yeah i was looking at them , also ln2 seems even nicer but should be more difficult to find it.







i though that the can't open the chip so they can discover that it was melted from oc







thats why i havent got this warranty yet , you are just limited to 1 more cpu...


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leonman44*
> 
> Guys can i run some benchmarks in 1.45-1.5V or my 5820K will become a chicken nugget?


What benchmarks?


----------



## leonman44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> What benchmarks?


I would really like to see a high physics score on firestrike but my cpu can run only +0.1 from my current 4.5ghz unstable of course at 1.4V , my cpu has hit the chinese wall!!!







Also some cinebench and passmark would be nice.







In general i like overclocking and benchmarks i can consume a lot of hours just to find max stable oc and search for all the possible settings that i can use not just bump the vcore... but i am a noob yet , zero expierience with dice or ln2 just my stock cooling.







Damn i think that i needed a better chip but i guess there are worse out there.


----------



## leonman44

Did this mistake for second time sorry guys







(double post)


----------



## unreality

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> What were you using to test memory stability? HCI memtest will throw errors if your cache is not stable or not enough voltage. Are you able to run aida64 Cache stress test only for 2 hours or more ?


Yeh memtest was throwing some errors. Also World of Warcraft got an error "memory could not be read" after like 5minutes. Ill try to add some voltage to cache and test it again. If it fails i gotta see if system agent voltage needs any adjusting.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leonman44*
> 
> I would really like to see a high physics score on firestrike but my cpu can run only +0.1 from my current 4.5ghz unstable of course at 1.4V , my cpu has hit the chinese wall!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also some cinebench and passmark would be nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In general i like overclocking and benchmarks i can consume a lot of hours just to find max stable oc and search for all the possible settings that i can use not just bump the vcore... but i am a noob yet , zero expierience with dice or ln2 just my stock cooling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn i think that i needed a better chip but i guess there are worse out there.


Firestrike physics is not a long or heavy load. I wouldn't shy away from running 1.5V *IF* you can keep the max temp during the run below 75C. Very important to watch the package temp... it can run 20C hotter than the CPU.

(3Dmk11 and actually skydiver physics are tougher... then there is Vantage







)


----------



## Silent Scone

Firestrike Physics is probably the least intensive CPU based test of stability you could find







.


----------



## whitrzac

I had my 5930k stable at 4.7ghz, it only took 1.35v too:thumb:
It would boot at 4.8 and 4.9, but I was never able to get it stable. It would not boot at 5.0, even with ~1.5v
Custom loop, EVGA x99 classified. Max temp was ~80c according to the mobo, and ~75c according to HWmonitor.
Prime 95 too.

I backed it off a bit because the idle temps were higher than I liked with the fans spinning ~400rpm


----------



## Martin778

1.35 @ 4.7, that's a golden one.
Mine seems to get voltage hungry at around 4.5GHz. I now run 4444MHz at 1.264V and mostly OC'ing the BCLK.


----------



## lilchronic

4.7Ghz @ 1.35v is pretty good but not golden.

My chip will boot 5ghz @ 1.45v
http://valid.x86.fr/9lprgr

I run 4.6Ghz - 1.24v, 4.7Ghz - 1.29v and 4.8Ghz @1.35v - 1.85vccin. Stable
Cache runs 4.5Ghz - 1.26vring

Silicon lottery has / had a chip that booted 5ghz @ 1.27v............. Now that's golden


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Firestrike Physics is probably the least intensive CPU based test of stability you could find
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


it's certainly NOT a stability test... but that's why he can run "Benchmarking Clocks" when doing it.


----------



## greg1184

After thinking my processor was stable I start The Division and it crashes my computer lol. I am having a hard time finding a sweetspot with my chip. I am working on 1.95vccin 1.25 score and 4.3ghz... so far stable with 1 cycle of intelburntest.

4.4ghz was not stable with intelburntest with 1.3 and 2.0vccin. I don't know what else I can tweak to help. is there an MSI equivalent to LLC? lol. Would adaptive help? Or maybe I should RMA the chip and/or wait for broadwell E to come out and replay the silicon lottery.


----------



## Silent Scone

Broadwell E ASUS info:

Broadwell-E info:

Checkout the thermal control tool especially, this will be a god send for those who really want to push things.

How to get the best performance from Broadwell-E
http://edgeup.asus.com/2016/05/get-best-performance-broadwell-e-processors-asus-thermal-control-tool/

X99-Deluxe II build:
http://edgeup.asus.com/2016/05/x99-deluxe-ii-powers-prosumer-workstation-build/

X99-A II build:
http://edgeup.asus.com/2016/05/x99-ii-motherboard-sweet-spot-broadwell-e-vr-builds/

X99-Strix:
http://edgeup.asus.com/2016/05/the-rog-strix-x99-gaming-motherboard-illuminates-a-broadwell-e-gaming-build/

Rampage V Extreme Edition 10:
http://edgeup.asus.com/2016/05/introducing-rampage-v-edition-10/


----------



## tistou77

Broadwell-E can be delid ??


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tistou77*
> 
> Broadwell-E can be delid ??


If that's true Intel aren't soldering the heat spreader on with Broadwell-e..


----------



## Martin778

Are Broadwell-E's available then??

Anyway not soldering the die to the IHS is bad, bad, bad news


----------



## Associated

Dat winter life... it could boot 5GHz but wasn't 3dmark stable so I dropped one multi down, because room was getting hotter








Looking forward to next winter


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tistou77*
> 
> Broadwell-E can be delid ??


You can delid anything.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> If that's true Intel aren't soldering the heat spreader on with Broadwell-e..


There is clearly solder shown in that video.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Martin778*
> 
> Anyway not soldering the die to the IHS is bad, bad, bad news


BW-E is soldered, as are all LGA-2011v3 parts.


----------



## tistou77

That's what I thought, especially when I see little gain obtained (on video) compared to other CPUs


----------



## Silent Scone

As Blameless has already said you can see where it has been lifted on the die


----------



## Martin778

Oh, I didn't know you could delid a soldered CPU like this!









I just went through a couple of reviews of the new Broadwell-E's and I have to say I'm severely disappointed - mediocre OC, mediocre IPC gain and double the price







\
Monopoly all the way...


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Martin778*
> 
> Oh, I didn't know you could delid a soldered CPU like this!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just went through a couple of reviews of the new Broadwell-E's and I have to say I'm severely disappointed - mediocre OC, mediocre IPC gain and double the price
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> \
> Monopoly all the way...


Some people can justify the core count, although the pricing on the Extreme is a little hard to swallow I'm sure they will still sell well.

I'm not sure what you expected given Broadwell could be examined on a level already. I'd only expect the die hard among the community to really make the jump from HWE. The 6950 has already broken many WR in numerous benchmarks.


----------



## Martin778

I expected the 6900K to replace the 5930K but it landed in a whole different price range.


----------



## tistou77

There will be a topic for Broadwell-E (like this one) ?

I expect to see the first returns to the OC, memory, cache, etc ...


----------



## Gdourado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Martin778*
> 
> I expected the 6900K to replace the 5930K but it landed in a whole different price range.


6850k is actually more expensive than a used 5960x...


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tistou77*
> 
> There will be a topic for Broadwell-E (like this one) ?
> 
> I expect to see the first returns to the OC, memory, cache, etc ...


I'm hoping @Jpmboy will step up to take the mantle


----------



## Martin778

This will probably become my next choice - an used 5960X but still, the amount of using more than 4 cores is almost none.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Checkout the thermal control tool especially, this will be a god send for those who really want to push things.


Sounds like another name for thermal throttling, the Turbo Boost algorithm does something similar, but I assume this ASUS one will reduce frequency instead of blipping cores.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I'm hoping @Jpmboy will step up to take the mantle


erm... I could, but wouldn't want to OP a thread if I don;t have the CPU (I know, this hasn't stopped other from doing so).


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> erm... I could, but wouldn't want to OP a thread if I don;t have the CPU (I know, this hasn't stopped other from doing so).


Fair, that is why I stopped myself


----------



## rt123

Don't worry, all 5 of those people who bought BW-E can wait.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> erm... I could, but wouldn't want to OP a thread if I don;t have the CPU (I know, this hasn't stopped other from doing so).


I still prefer your chip over the 6850k..lol









Golden 5960X still beast specially @4.6ghz..


----------



## Jpmboy

Can't say I won't have one, but that price is just stupid. A few thousand short of a 20 core, same price as a 14 core?









or, get a 22 core ES off of Ebay?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Can't say I won't have one, but that price is just stupid. A few thousand short of a 20 core, same price as a 14 core?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or, get a 22 core ES off of Ebay?


Yeah, I'm glad we are in agreement there. I'm not one to normally moan, and to some extent I'm not, but the pricing on the Extreme is definitely Intel testing the water. Still, equally do you need that many cores? I don't!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Sounds like another name for thermal throttling, the Turbo Boost algorithm does something similar, but I assume this ASUS one will reduce frequency instead of blipping cores.


Did you read the link?


----------



## johnd0e

I agree the price is just dumb. However, i cant say i wont be getting one....just might not be as soon as i originally planned.


----------



## mus1mus

Still screaming for AMD to give us a new platform. But more hoping for deva to give them the same treatment as Intel chips.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Did you read the link?


Oh it has more than one page.









I wonder if this can be backported to Haswell-E, it looks like a really useful function. Not willing to pay the absurd price hike for the Broadwell-E processors just for this feature though.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Miss my 4900 1.375V 5820K..









Dunno if i want to get a 6900K or 6800K (and get some money for a [email protected] 1070), or even just keep my 5960X. Running 4000 on 1.035V 100% stable. (Been folding for a few days 24/7 on CPU).


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> Miss my 4900 1.375V 5820K..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dunno if i want to get a 6900K or 6800K (and get some money for a [email protected] 1070), or even just keep my 5960X. Running 4000 on 1.035V 100% stable. (Been folding for a few days 24/7 on CPU).


yeah - folding is a pretty good measure of CPU stability.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Oh it has more than one page.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if this can be backported to Haswell-E, it looks like a really useful function. Not willing to pay the absurd price hike for the Broadwell-E processors just for this feature though.


It works with HWE, yes


----------



## lilchronic

Well asus boards.
Quote:


> The ASUS Thermal Control Tool works exclusively with ASUS X99 motherboards and is compatible with Haswell-E and Broadwell-E processors.


Im sure other board manufactures will come up with similar utility's. My Gigabyte soc champion has new options for the AVX offset settings and stuff. Didn't really know what they were for but now have a better understanding.


----------



## tistou77

What is that Asus Thermal Control Tool ?


----------



## Kimir

Read previous Raja post tistou.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Well asus boards.
> Im sure other board manufactures will come up with similar utility's. My Gigabyte soc champion has new options for the AVX offset settings and stuff. Didn't really know what they were for but now have a better understanding.


Others will copy - I mean follow soon, yes









Prepping the P5 to be wall mounted.


----------



## superkyle1721

FYI silicon lottery has decided to bin the 6850K. Just thought some might be interested in the addition.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tistou77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Read previous Raja post tistou.


This http://edgeup.asus.com/2016/05/get-best-performance-broadwell-e-processors-asus-thermal-control-tool/ ?

Thanks









EDIT : It seems pretty complicated this story








With my 5930K, I have no utility


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Others will copy - I mean follow soon, yes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prepping the P5 to be wall mounted.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Well seeing as my bios had some of these options months ago for these AVX settings it seems it is really the only logical way to do it........


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> It works with HWE, yes


Yummy, that means I can force my hot core to chill out and let the other 5 cores push ahead and give me more power.









Is there an ETA on when we'll get the feature ported to our boards?

Edit: never mind, it's here!


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Yummy, that means I can force my hot core to chill out and let the other 5 cores push ahead and give me more power.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is there an ETA on when we'll get the feature ported to our boards?
> 
> Edit: never mind, it's here!


Try reading it








http://edgeup.asus.com/2016/05/get-best-performance-broadwell-e-processors-asus-thermal-control-tool/


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Try reading it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://edgeup.asus.com/2016/05/get-best-performance-broadwell-e-processors-asus-thermal-control-tool/


Yeah, testing it, the "Package" temp seems to be the Core Max PECI sensor, which I'm very happy with cause I hate using Package Temps (your package can handle the heat), but it doesn't seem to be the best description for the sensor. Apart from that, the software does work. It definitely reduces Core Voltage and Core Frequency upon reaching the upper temp. limit. May try raising my BIOS voltage to see if I can't hit those 1.30V highs during the summer heat.

It seems you need to raise the BIOS voltages and frequencies, and the tool will simply throttle said voltages and frequencies based on temperatures, not current draw or power draw. Seeing as AVX 2.0 draws a lot of power through the package, not sure if that's the best approach. It definitely works with adaptive voltage though.

Edit: scrap that, it polls the PECI, not the Core Max, or an ASUS sensor or even the Intel Package temp. value. It's done via the PECI, which is actually a really good decision.


----------



## leonman44

(3Dmk11 and actually skydiver physics are tougher... then there is Vantage







)[/quote]
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> 4.7Ghz @ 1.35v is pretty good but not golden.
> 
> My chip will boot 5ghz @ 1.45v
> http://valid.x86.fr/9lprgr
> 
> I run 4.6Ghz - 1.24v, 4.7Ghz - 1.29v and 4.8Ghz @1.35v - 1.85vccin. Stable
> Cache runs 4.5Ghz - 1.26vring
> 
> Silicon lottery has / had a chip that booted 5ghz @ 1.27v............. Now that's golden


My golden chip will fail running firestrike at 4.7ghz with 1.45v-1.5v i can give you my batch if you want to buy one that much!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Firestrike physics is not a long or heavy load. I wouldn't shy away from running 1.5V *IF* you can keep the max temp during the run below 75C. Very important to watch the package temp... it can run 20C hotter than the CPU.
> 
> (3Dmk11 and actually skydiver physics are tougher... then there is Vantage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Its sad that there is almost no scale from 1.4-1.45 and no scale from 1.45-1.5 just more heat , do you think that a Vccin of 2volts will change anything? I had running this voltages with 1.93V Vccin







I am strongly consindered about that 6850k do you think that first batches will oc bad?


----------



## unreality

The ASUS Thermal Control Tool sounds interesting. Even more overclocking testing inc
















Besides that i think it was a really good idea to get a 5960X instead of waiting for broadwell-e. my favourite german hardware site just testet the 6950X and besides more cores (bonus in real multithreaded applications) everything else sounds pretty meh. especially overclocking and undervolting: The 6950X needs *[email protected] at just one core*









Guess my 5960X @8x4.5 with 1.15V beats that


----------



## Kimir

I've been toying with it just now, looking good. Got back in the bios and set [email protected], set AsusTC to [email protected] when reach 80°c and full speed back at 60°, then Aida CPU alone and turning on/off the FPU to see it change the frequency, works wonder.
Me likey, nice one Asus!


----------



## tistou77

My 5930K is at 4.6ghz and 1.23V, I do not see the interest to use this app
Can be up to 4.7 or 4.8ghz (without AVX) but I have no utility

Or I did not understand the functioning of this app


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tistou77*
> 
> My 5930K is at 4.6ghz and 1.23V, I do not see the interest to use this app


The app turns all CPUs into Silicon Lottery winners.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tistou77*
> 
> My 5930K is at 4.6ghz and 1.23V, I do not see the interest to use this app
> Can be up to 4.7 or 4.8ghz (without AVX) but I have no utility
> 
> Or I did not understand the functioning of this app


It's of more benefit where these constraints are tighter than ever with the 6950. You have a good chip there, perfectly sensible not wanting to push things when able to run those clocks for your workload


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *leonman44*
> 
> (3Dmk11 and actually skydiver physics are tougher... then there is Vantage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> 
> 
> My golden chip will fail running firestrike at 4.7ghz with 1.45v-1.5v i can give you my batch if you want to buy one that much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its sad that there is almost no scale from 1.4-1.45 and no scale from 1.45-1.5 just more heat , do you think that a Vccin of 2volts will change anything? I had running this voltages with 1.93V Vccin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am strongly consindered about that 6850k do you think that first batches will oc bad?
Click to expand...

[/QUOTE]

I don't need a new chip.

Yeah your chip might need high vccin my first chip was a dog and i could barley get 4.5Ghz stable Need'ed 1.35v and 2.05vccin .


----------



## Martin778

What are your BIOS settings guys? The best I can do ATM is 4.44GHz at 1.27V...


----------



## leonman44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> I don't need a new chip.
> 
> Yeah your chip might need high vccin my first chip was a dog and i could barley get 4.5Ghz stable Need'ed 1.35v and 2.05vccin .


just joking! Yeah i am barely getting stable at 4.5ghz mine too it is only stable at real bench with 1.3V strap 100 and 1.32V strap 125 , no way in OCCT but it has never crashed in real life!


----------



## Martin778

It looks like my chip gets Vcore hungry somewhere around 4450-4500MHz. [email protected] is rock stable so far but I can't get it to 4.5

Does the VCCIN affect CPU temps in any way or only the VRM temps?


----------



## xkm1948

Would you guys consider it possible to cool a 4.5GHz 5820K with a Noctua D15? Right now running at 4.25GHz and I am tempted to go higher.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leonman44*
> 
> just joking! Yeah i am barely getting stable at 4.5ghz mine too it is only stable at real bench with 1.3V strap 100 and 1.32V strap 125 , no way in OCCT but it has never crashed in real life!


Yeah that old chip of mine was probably not stable in occt just realbench and aida64. People thought i was overvolting for no reason but i need'ed 2.05 vccin for those clocks.

Now this new chip i have doesn't need added vccin till i get over 1.3vcore and 4.7Ghz. ( 4.8Ghz 1.35v 1.85vccin )

If you come to find yourself needing that much vccin and vcore ( 1.35vcore+/ 2.0vccin+) to stabalize you should reconsider lower clocks.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Martin778*
> 
> It looks like my chip gets Vcore hungry somewhere around 4450-4500MHz. [email protected] is rock stable so far but I can't get it to 4.5
> 
> Does the VCCIN affect CPU temps in any way or only the VRM temps?


There's a Vcore jump around 4.4~4.6GHz, where you'll need a large increase in Vcore to regain stability. VCCIN does not affect temperature apart from VRMs when placed under load with LLC.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> *There's a Vcore jump around 4.4~4.6GHz*, where you'll need a large increase in Vcore to regain stability. VCCIN does not affect temperature apart from VRMs when placed under load with LLC.


That really depends on the chip. May apply to your chip though







I would say once it takes 60mv - 80mv or more to stabilize the next multiplier then that's when the scaling kinda gets worse.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leonman44*
> 
> (3Dmk11 and actually skydiver physics are tougher... then there is Vantage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


My golden chip will fail running firestrike at 4.7ghz with 1.45v-1.5v i can give you my batch if you want to buy one that much!








Its sad that there is almost no scale from 1.4-1.45 and no scale from 1.45-1.5 just more heat , do you think that a Vccin of 2volts will change anything? I had running this voltages with 1.93V Vccin







I am strongly consindered about that 6850k do you think that first batches will oc bad?[/quote]
IMO... before juicing your cpu with 2V VCCIN, be sure you have the rest of the bios settings correct to deal with the voltage and current. Post some bios pics for the 4.7 you tried...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xkm1948*
> 
> Would you guys consider it possible to cool a 4.5GHz 5820K with a Noctua D15? Right now running at 4.25GHz and I am tempted to go higher.


depends on the vcore needed. If your chip is like some of the aforementioned... probably not.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Yeah that old chip of mine was probably not stable in occt just realbench and aida64. People thought i was overvolting for no reason but i need'ed 2.05 vccin for those clocks.
> 
> Now this new chip i have doesn't need added vccin till i get over 1.3vcore and 4.7Ghz. ( 4.8Ghz 1.35v 1.85vccin )


This is just gawld!


----------



## xkm1948

So would you consider 4375(125*35) as achievable for a D15 cooled 5820K, whose IMC is also pulling 128GB of RAM?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xkm1948*
> 
> So would you consider 4375(125*35) as achievable for a D15 cooled 5820K, whose IMC is also pulling 128GB of RAM?


Voltage??


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> This is just gawld!


I think @GRABibus has a 5930k that does the same as my 5820k but with slightly lower vcore


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> I think @GRABibus has a 5930k that does the same as my 5820k but with slightly lower vcore


Yeah, I have seen some of those chips. My 5930K does everything at 4.6 at 1.25. After that, no amount of Voltage can help.

Sobit's more about the scaling past 4.6 that I looking at.


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> I think @GRABibus has a 5930k that does the same as my 5820k but with slightly lower vcore


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gdourado*
> 
> This sounds good, but from what I read, the 8 cores on the 5960x can put out a lot more heat at high voltages...


Yep, I am OCCT stable @ 4.5GHz @Vid=1,17V


----------



## Martin778

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> Yep, I am OCCT stable @ 4.5GHz @Vid=1,17V


4.5GHz at 1.17V....


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xkm1948*
> 
> Would you guys consider it possible to cool a 4.5GHz 5820K with a Noctua D15? Right now running at 4.25GHz and I am tempted to go higher.


For your info, With My NH-D15 and 2 noctua fans push-pull @1500rpm, I just have some peaks @ 81C during OCCT Large Data Set @ 4.6GHz @ Vid=1.23V @ 22C room temperature.

These are really rare peaks, otherwise average temps for cores is 75C.

Maybe this can Help you.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> For your info, With My NH-D15 and 2 noctua fans push-pull @1500rpm, I just have some peaks @ 81C during OCCT Large Data Set @ 4.6GHz @ Vid=1.23V @ 22C room temperature.
> 
> These are really rare peaks, otherwise average temps for cores is 75C.
> 
> Maybe this can Help you.


Up to 81C in OCCT Large Data set should be your limit for a cool chip. I wouldn't recommend pushing further unless you have an ASUS motherboard and are willing to play with a new tool...? Also I'm jealous, my 5820K needs 1.240V for 4.3GHz.









Also remember if you're in the Northern Semisphere, ambients will increase in the coming Summer and each degree increase will cause an increase for core temps.

If you want to find the absolute max temp. for the CPU, run both fans on the heatsink at max and from there you'll be able to work out the max voltage you can use on the chip.


----------



## Martin778

Just don't try running SmallFFT AVX, it will skyrocket to 100*C in seconds no matter what.

BTW, what voltage settings DO affect overall CPU temp? (except for Vcore, of course).


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Martin778*
> 
> BTW, what voltage settings DO affect overall CPU temp? (except for Vcore, of course).


Vcore makes the largest and the most contribution to CPU temp. GPUs, VCCIN, LLC can cause secondary heating from the VRMs and GPUs producing heat inside the case, and increasing case temps. Also Ambient temperature will make a difference as noted in my other reply to GRABibus. That's generally why some OCers have different profiles for summer and winter.


----------



## Martin778

Thankfully I'm not so dependent on ambient temps since my 5930K is LC'ed.
I'm seriously thinking about delidding that thing as even when I hit 80-90*C my water block feels barely warm, same for the water temp.

I wonder how big is the contribution of LLC to heat production, should I just set it in auto and forget? My ASUS is on LLC=1 now and CPUZ reports 0.00Vdroop under load.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Martin778*
> 
> Thankfully I'm not so dependent on ambient temps since my 5930K is LC'ed.
> I'm seriously thinking about delidding that thing as even when I hit 80-90*C my water block feels barely warm, same for the water temp.
> 
> I wonder how big is the contribution of LLC to heat production, should I just set it in auto and forget? My ASUS is on LLC=1 now and CPUZ reports 0.00Vdroop under load.


Ambients affect intake temperature on cooling rads too, although it isn't strictly 1C per 1C (thermodynamics, etc.). You may have better luck lapping the CPU than delidding it, the IHS is soldered on these CPUs, so heat transfer should be far better than the mainstream CPUs. Not sure why your block isn't heating up, it should be warm to the touch when stressing the CPU.

As for LLC, it only affects VCCIN (Input Voltage) on X99. Vcore doesn't suffer from Vdroop in the strict sense on X99. LLC level 5 out of 9, or level 6 out of 9 are good settings for LLC. I use LLC6. VRMs are fine up to 80C and even higher, so doubtful those will get that high, especially as you're directing CPU heat to the water cooler.

What is your rad setup (size, kit, etc.) and your CPU Vcore and Temperature? I'd avoid letting the CPU reach higher than 80C.


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Up to 81C in OCCT Large Data set should be your limit for a cool chip. I wouldn't recommend pushing further unless you have an ASUS motherboard and are willing to play with a new tool...? Also I'm jealous, my 5820K needs 1.240V for 4.3GHz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also remember if you're in the Northern Semisphere, ambients will increase in the coming Summer and each degree increase will cause an increase for core temps.
> 
> If you want to find the absolute max temp. for the CPU, run both fans on the heatsink at max and from there you'll be able to work out the max voltage you can use on the chip.


Yes, this is why I stick to 4.5GHz and Vid=1,17V.
By the way, overclocks should be set at an average yearly temperature (22C for me), and then , the overclock I set at 22C Will be the one for the Whole year. I don't use any of softwares which heat cores at 80C (like OCCT can do), even at 30C room temp lol


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Martin778*
> 
> Just don't try running SmallFFT AVX, it will skyrocket to 100*C in seconds no matter what.
> 
> BTW, what voltage settings DO affect overall CPU temp? (except for Vcore, of course).


Dépends on Vcore.
I am Prime stable @ 4.2GHz @ Vcore=1,04V and I never hit 80C core temperature during 24 Hours of P95 v28.7 small FFT or blend .


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Martin778*
> 
> Just don't try running SmallFFT AVX, it will skyrocket to 100*C in seconds no matter what.
> 
> BTW, what voltage settings DO affect overall CPU temp? (except for Vcore, of course).


The couple CPU fréquency/Vcore is also important.
I havé higher temps during burn test @ 4.6GHz/1,23V than 4.1GHz/1,25V


----------



## Desolutional

True point, I generally do my OC in summer and keep it for the rest of the year.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> The couple CPU fréquency/Vcore is also important.
> I havé higher temps during burn test @ 4.6GHz/1,23V than 4.1GHz/1,25V


That is because P =~ (proportional assuming current is unchanged) V²f, where P = Power/Heat Energy, V is voltage, f is frequency. 4.6GHz/1.21V produces 1.08 times the power/heat than 4.1GHz/1.23V. I'd avoid running IntelBurnTest or Linpack on X99 though. h.265 or OCCT are better stability tests.


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> True point, I generally do my OC in summer and keep it for the rest of the year.
> That is because P = V²f, where P = Power/Heat Energy, V is voltage, f is frequency. 4.6GHz/1.21V produces 1.08 times the power/heat than 4.1GHz/1.23V. I'd avoid running IntelBurnTest or Linpack on X99 though. h.265 or OCCT are better stability tests.


Yep, Power is proportionnal to square of the voltage and to fréquency , I Know








When I say "burn test", I speak about OCCT


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> Yes, this is why I stick to 4.5GHz and Vid=1,17V.
> By the way, overclocks should be set at an average yearly temperature (22C for me), and then , the overclock I set at 22C Will be the one for the Whole year. I don't use any of softwares which heat cores at 80C (like OCCT can do), even at 30C room temp lol


Soooo jelly, that's fantastic. Mine needs north of 1.28v to be occt stable @4.5, I don't know how far north, didn't bother to find out since i wasn't going to run it that hot.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> True point, I generally do my OC in summer and keep it for the rest of the year.
> That is because P = V²f, where P = Power/Heat Energy, V is voltage, f is frequency. 4.6GHz/1.21V produces 1.08 times the power/heat than 4.1GHz/1.23V. I'd avoid running IntelBurnTest or Linpack on X99 though. h.265 or OCCT are better stability tests.


P = V²f, that's good to know, thnx


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Martin778*
> 
> Thankfully I'm not so dependent on ambient temps since my 5930K is LC'ed.
> I'm seriously thinking about delidding that thing as even when I hit 80-90*C my water block feels barely warm, same for the water temp.
> 
> I wonder how big is the contribution of LLC to heat production, should I just set it in auto and forget? My ASUS is on LLC=1 now and CPUZ reports 0.00Vdroop under load.


LLC really has no direct effect and the transient voltage spikes vdroop is there to mitigate are too short in duration and occurance to effect sustained load heat. Vdroop is there for a reason, defeating it has other potentially negative effects.
Vcore and vcache have the most impact on load-generated heat. VCCIN indirectly since it supplies the current the die needs to run those. IF you have other rails undervolted on the die, "stealing" voltage form "good" rails can elevate temps vs a situation where all rails are in alignment with load.


----------



## Associated

Interesting:


----------



## leonman44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> IMO... before juicing your cpu with 2V VCCIN, be sure you have the rest of the bios settings correct to deal with the voltage and current. Post some bios pics for the 4.7 you tried...
> depends on the vcore needed. If your chip is like some of the aforementioned... probably not.


I just tried that but got the same performance , vccing gives me too much heat that makes again my chip unstable , i can just buy some secs in stress tests but not stability at all so it seems better to stay away from 1.95V+. I did an real bench 6 hour test with 4.625Ghz 125strap , 1.4V vcore and 1.95Vccin , extreme Vrm settings (max phase all the time) , LLC level 6. I felt to sleep worrying about my chip's health but then after 6 hours woke up scared , i had a bad dream , i saw my chip melting and could smell the smoke, i didnt knew what to do with my warranty!







So when i woke up i stopped the test and by the way 1 core had hit 97c. No degradation was noticed or such a thing. (no pics by the way).

I also did a second test running 4.5ghz with 1.28V , 1.85 Vccin , vrms at standard (it has also the option optimized from asus but i dont know if it better to use them or not) and LLC level 6 again.
I run a 4 hours test smooth with nice temps.Here is another 1 hour of testing of these settings:





I noticed that software i shows a 1.28V when idle but a 1.298V when full load , why is this??


----------



## Martin778

I gave the Indigo Extreme TIM another go (I got 2 for free with my EK water block but first time it sounded like it exploded while heating up and leaked out).

I followed every step in the manual and even pre-heated the block slightly with a hair dryer to help reflowing, started Prime95, SpeedFan and after a minute POP! there it goes again.
Thank God you have to put your PC horizontally while reflowing, otherwise it would've probably fall somewhere on my 980Ti or worse - stuck to the IC's on the mobo and short circuit something. It's liquid metal so it's highly conductive.

Garbage with a capital G.



This was the first try:


----------



## unreality

Was just doing some testing with my 5960X how far i can go at 1.00 vcore. It seems 4100MHz is stable but what i noticed is that my Rampage V Extreme puts VCCIN at 1.92V with auto settings. This seems pretty high for 1.00 Vcore doesnt it? Should i adjust it manually? Whats the default value?

Thanks for any help!


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leonman44*
> 
> I just tried that but got the same performance , vccing gives me too much heat that makes again my chip unstable , i can just buy some secs in stress tests but not stability at all so it seems better to stay away from 1.95V+. I did an real bench 6 hour test with 4.625Ghz 125strap , 1.4V vcore and 1.95Vccin , extreme Vrm settings (max phase all the time) , LLC level 6. I felt to sleep worrying about my chip's health but then after 6 hours woke up scared , i had a bad dream , i saw my chip melting and could smell the smoke, i didnt knew what to do with my warranty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So when i woke up i stopped the test and by the way 1 core had hit 97c. No degradation was noticed or such a thing. (no pics by the way).
> 
> I also did a second test running 4.5ghz with 1.28V , 1.85 Vccin , vrms at standard (it has also the option optimized from asus but i dont know if it better to use them or not) and LLC level 6 again.
> I run a 4 hours test smooth with nice temps.Here is another 1 hour of testing of these settings:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I noticed that software i shows a 1.28V when idle but a 1.298V when full load , why is this??


Vcore increases under load conditions. This is normal.


----------



## GRABibus

I have recheck My cache OC and in fact, I am OCCT stable at 3.9GHz on my non-OC
socket (vring=1,1V)

That is not too bad for a non-OC socket at this voltage ?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leonman44*
> 
> I just tried that but got the same performance , vccing gives me too much heat that makes again my chip unstable , i can just buy some secs in stress tests but not stability at all so it seems better to stay away from 1.95V+. I did an real bench 6 hour test with 4.625Ghz 125strap , 1.4V vcore and 1.95Vccin , extreme Vrm settings (max phase all the time) , LLC level 6. I felt to sleep worrying about my chip's health but then after 6 hours woke up scared , i had a bad dream , i saw my chip melting and could smell the smoke, i didnt knew what to do with my warranty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So when i woke up i stopped the test and by the way 1 core had hit 97c. No degradation was noticed or such a thing. (no pics by the way).
> 
> I also did a second test running 4.5ghz with 1.28V , 1.85 Vccin , vrms at standard (it has also the option optimized from asus but i dont know if it better to use them or not) and LLC level 6 again.
> I run a 4 hours test smooth with nice temps.Here is another 1 hour of testing of these settings:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I noticed that software i shows a 1.28V when idle but a 1.298V when full load , why is this??


the raise in vcore is normal for x99, VCCIN should lower. Use the ASUS optimized phase control - it works great in the OC range you are working. OPtimized is good for Ram phase too.
Anyway, it seems that without better cooling you should stick to [email protected] that 97C core is scary!!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Martin778*
> 
> I gave the Indigo Extreme TIM another go (I got 2 for free with my EK water block but first time it sounded like it exploded while heating up and leaked out).
> I followed every step in the manual and even pre-heated the block slightly with a hair dryer to help reflowing, started Prime95, SpeedFan and after a minute POP! there it goes again.
> Thank God you have to put your PC horizontally while reflowing, otherwise it would've probably fall somewhere on my 980Ti or worse - stuck to the IC's on the mobo and short circuit something. It's liquid metal so it's highly conductive.
> Garbage with a capital G.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was the first try:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


you're not the first with the "pop". Did it fry your motherboard???
Frankly, liq metal TIM for the IHS-cooler contact is not necessary. it's a large enough surface area, normal TIMs work fine. Use Grizzly or Gelid Ex.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unreality*
> 
> Was just doing some testing with my 5960X how far i can go at 1.00 vcore. It seems 4100MHz is stable but what i noticed is that my Rampage V Extreme puts VCCIN at 1.92V with auto settings. This seems pretty high for 1.00 Vcore doesnt it? Should i adjust it manually? Whats the default value?
> 
> Thanks for any help!


MOst Auto rules will run a higher voltage than probably necessary, they are designed to cover the range of CPUs that can be stuck in the socket. That said, 1.92V is not high, but shouldn;lt be needed for a 4.1OC. 1.88-1.9 should be sufficient. The requirement for VCCIN really depends on what the CPU is doing. I find that x265 (not x264) needs higher than most any other stress test. In this case, completion of the stress test is stage one, getting the correction factor close to 1 (>0.995) is the goal.


----------



## Martin778

Thankfully it's not fried, the PC was laying on its side so the drop could not fell on any chips and I spotted it on time.

Removing this junk is a drama, it sticks to the CPU and the block and upon removing it breaks in 1000x small metal pieces that stick to everything. Had to scratch my EK block to remove this mess









I got some BeQuiet TIM and it seems to work fine, the temps are lower than before.


----------



## leonman44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> the raise in vcore is normal for x99, VCCIN should lower. Use the ASUS optimized phase control - it works great in the OC range you are working. OPtimized is good for Ram phase too.
> Anyway, it seems that without better cooling you should stick to [email protected] that 97C core is scary!!


Ok i will set it to asus then , yeah i will stick with this 1.28v and 1.84vccin(big temp drop from 1.93) and have just fair enough temps but as i have said i was expecting better from a 360lt... If i install 1 more 240lt in the front will it make a good drop in temps like -15c in heavy loads ?









Guys , why these chips are that cheap? http://www.ebay.com/itm/Intel-Xeon-E5-2658-v3-ES-LGA2011-3-12C-Compatible-with-X99-i7-5820K-5930K-5960X-/151989476551?hash=item2363475cc7:g:xzMAAOSw5dNWs997 aren't they locked , so they cant be oced? but why they are just that theaper?







it doesnt feel right to me....


----------



## Martin778

Seems like 4.45GHz is my max without kicking the Vcore too high, Uncore is at 3.8GHz/1.23V (should be lower I think, haven't tried yet).
After changing the TIM my max with P95 SmallFFT (sans AVX) is 59-69*C after 3.5 hours.

p.s
What does the 24 (not 124) bluescreen code mean, RAM V too low?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leonman44*
> 
> Ok i will set it to asus then , yeah i will stick with this 1.28v and 1.84vccin(big temp drop from 1.93) and have just fair enough temps but as i have said i was expecting better from a 360lt... If i install 1 more 240lt in the front will it make a good drop in temps like -15c in heavy loads ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guys , why these chips are that cheap? http://www.ebay.com/itm/Intel-Xeon-E5-2658-v3-ES-LGA2011-3-12C-Compatible-with-X99-i7-5820K-5930K-5960X-/151989476551?hash=item2363475cc7:g:xzMAAOSw5dNWs997 aren't they locked , so they cant be oced? but why they are just that theaper?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it doesnt feel right to me....


it's an engineering sample.. most are not to be sold since they are provided by Intel for development purposes. It can (or may not) function equivalent to the retail SKU is is a prerelease version of. No warranty of any type from Intel.
But - I can;t say I haven't used a few. Can be very good chips!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Martin778*
> 
> Seems like 4.45GHz is my max without kicking the Vcore too high, Uncore is at 3.8GHz/1.23V (should be lower I think, haven't tried yet).
> After changing the TIM my max with P95 SmallFFT (sans AVX) is 59-69*C after 3.5 hours.
> 
> p.s
> What does the 24 (not 124) bluescreen code mean, RAM V too low?


AFAIK, a full bsod 24 (should write a dump file) relates to the disk file system? Bsod - right? not a q-code.


----------



## Martin778

Yes, it was a BSOD. I know the 124 but never had a 24. I downclocked the ram to 2800MHz from 3000+ and it's gone.
By the way - undervolted Uncore gave me a strange crash - the screen turned off, CPU LED on the mobo went on and the display showed 00.

I might just go "like a give a damn" and buy a 6950X, let's see how the prices develop.


----------



## cookiesowns

Welp. Sounds like I'm keeping the 5960X then.. 4.6 @ 1.195V ain't too shabby. 1.205V VID/Actual


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Martin778*
> 
> Yes, it was a BSOD. I know the 124 but never had a 24. I downclocked the ram to 2800MHz from 3000+ and it's gone.
> By the way - undervolted Uncore gave me a strange crash - the screen turned off, CPU LED on the mobo went on and the display showed 00.
> 
> I might just go "like a give a damn" and buy a 6950X, let's see how the prices develop.


yeah - fouled ram can cause all sorts of issues. You may want to run chkdsk and or SFC /scannow if the 3000 ram was running for a while.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> Welp. Sounds like I'm keeping the 5960X then.. 4.6 @ 1.195V ain't too shabby. 1.205V VID/Actual


never was shabby. New tech is.. just new tech.


----------



## Martin778

Yep, it must've ben RAM.
Seems like 4543MHz @ 1.313V is the best it can do without pushing it, just passed 30 mins of P95.
Shame of the 11*C core temp difference. Max. temperature ranging from 63*C on core 6 to 74*C on core 3.

Overall, I'm pretty happy with the result, now jI ust need to find the highest stable RAM and Uncore frequency.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Martin778*
> 
> By the way - undervolted Uncore gave me a strange crash - the screen turned off, CPU LED on the mobo went on and the display showed 00.


Cache tweaking is fun. Set it unstable and play a music file or video file and wait for the inevitable "dunnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn" or "bzz bzz bzz bzz" jam sound that happens when the system locks up.


----------



## Associated

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Cache tweaking is fun. Set it unstable and play a music file or video file and wait for the inevitable "dunnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn" or "bzz bzz bzz bzz" jam sound that happens when the system locks up.


Yeah I was experiencing that when playing videos in Chrome, but never doing anything else. And today I think I found the reason. I set fixed voltage for cache and for now I can't recreate crash. Are you guys all running fixed voltage input for cache? Adaptive it seems has issues, well whole ASRock BIOS has issues


----------



## GreedyMuffin

I'm running 0.950 3400mhz on my CPU. I don't want to go high on the cache anymore.

Need two nippels and then i can install my XE240. Will probably help with temps. When folding on 4200/3400 my CPU goes up to 60¤C on max at 1.095V/0.950V 1.855V VCCIN under load.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Associated*
> 
> Yeah I was experiencing that when playing videos in Chrome, but never doing anything else. And today I think I found the reason. I set fixed voltage for cache and for now I can't recreate crash. Are you guys all running fixed voltage input for cache? Adaptive it seems has issues, well whole ASRock BIOS has issues


Adaptive doesn't work lol, only manual and offset. Adaptive is "broken" on Haswell-E/X99. Manual and offset are perfectly fine though.


----------



## Associated

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Adaptive doesn't work lol, only manual and offset. Adaptive is "broken" on Haswell-E/X99. Manual and offset are perfectly fine though.


Bahh.. 3-5W more in idle


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Associated*
> 
> Bahh.. 3-5W more in idle


it's not so much that it's broken, AFAIK, it just can't work for cache. You would think that with a max cache multiplier of say 42 or 43 adaptive could work with a healthy offset + the remainder in turbo. I really have to get to trying this.


----------



## Associated

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> it's not so much that it's broken, AFAIK, it just can't work for cache. You would think that with a max cache multiplier of say 42 or 43 adaptive could work with a healthy offset + the remainder in turbo. I really have to get to trying this.


Please do... and report back. The only time I had any problems was when watching videos in browser, not in any stress test, benchmark, game.... try opening like 5 tabs and in each play a video (youtube, twich, ...) crash usualy came in ~5min, if watching just in one tab, I could watch several videos before crashing. (possible with balanced power plan too, I had less often crashes when in low power)


----------



## Martin778

Bit the bullet (and the wallet bit the pillow) and got myself a 6950X. Will post some benches when it arrives next week.


----------



## sblantipodi

how many people here will jump on Broadwell-E?


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> how many people here will jump on Broadwell-E?


I'm thinking about it, depending on the actual release price of the 8 core.


----------



## Martin778

They are already released - 1199 euros.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Associated*
> 
> Please do... and report back. The only time I had any problems was when watching videos in browser, not in any stress test, benchmark, game.... try opening like 5 tabs and in each play a video (youtube, twich, ...) crash usualy came in ~5min, if watching just in one tab, I could watch several videos before crashing. (possible with balanced power plan too, I had less often crashes when in low power)


Gonna be a while...


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Gonna be a while...


Couldn't resist then, lol.


----------



## unreality

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Gonna be a while...


that was quick







does it really run @ 0.779v 3500MHz ?


----------



## zoson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unreality*
> 
> that was quick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> does it really run @ 0.779v 3500MHz ?


He's probably using adaptive voltage. I see this behavior even on my 5930k sometimes. The voltage and clock are polled at different rates, so it can look like it's running with a much lower voltage than in reality.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unreality*
> 
> that was quick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> does it really run @ 0.779v 3500MHz ?


that's the idle voltage. All settings on defaults. Load voltage with running R15 is 1.0194V. Working on getting this 64GB of ram to play like it should. I'll work on the core, cache and AVX decrement







As I get more time with it.


----------



## Martin778

Dang it, the shop where I ordered my 6950 just changed the delivery time from 1 to 8 days








Please post some OC's results, I'd like to see where the 'vcore sponge' starts.

BTW, when is a 5820/5930K a "golden" one? Mine just passed 30 mins P95 at 4515/1.29v.


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> that's the idle voltage. All settings on defaults. Load voltage with running R15 is 1.0194V. Working on getting this 64GB of ram to play like it should. I'll work on the core, cache and AVX decrement
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I get more time with it.


I heard about the new knobs-n-levers to decrease clocks/voltages for avx workloads but haven't looked at how that works yet. Nice that they've done something to mitigate the problem with power hungry AVX gone wild. I'm curious to learn more about that and to see how it works out in practice.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Martin778*
> 
> Dang it, the shop where I ordered my 6950 just changed the delivery time from 1 to 8 days
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please post some OC's results, I'd like to see where the 'vcore sponge' starts.
> 
> BTW, when is a 5820/5930K a "golden" one? Mine just passed 30 mins P95 at 4515/1.29v.


going slow.. time constraints right now. I quickly got it to 4.2 with 1.2V which measures at 1.253V by DMM!!! CPUZ shows 1.200V and AID showed 1.232V. AIDA does not see all 10 cores atm? (= 2133 points in R15)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> I heard about the new knobs-n-levers to decrease clocks/voltages for avx workloads but haven't looked at how that works yet. Nice that they've done something to mitigate the problem with power hungry AVX gone wild. I'm curious to learn more about that and to see how it works out in practice.


Yeah - they had to find a way to unlock this density of cores but still call it an HEDT Enthusiast CPU.


----------



## Nizzen

My new 6900k 8core Broadwell-e:

Epic wall after 4.2 ghz.

From 4.2ghz ~1.25v to 4.4ghz 1.38v 4500mhz is NO GO under 1.4v

4.4ghz +3000mhz mem gives 3dmark physics score as 5960x @ ~5,1 ghz and 3000mhz mem.
Looks like max Cache speed is 3700mhz, so no love from OC socket









Will try 3733mhz memory soon. Hope it works







.

My old good 5960x is 4500mhz @ 1,25v.

6900k
CB15 @ 4,4 ghz and 300mhz memory = 1846 point


----------



## pphx459

What's a typical or good overclock 5960's can do nowadays? I have one of the earliest batches and can hit [email protected] and can reach 2800 with 64gb ram.


----------



## Associated

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Gonna be a while...


Not even mad


----------



## Nizzen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pphx459*
> 
> What's a typical or good overclock 5960's can do nowadays? I have one of the earliest batches and can hit [email protected] and can reach 2800 with 64gb ram.


I bought my 5960x 20. August 2014 and: 4500mhz @ 1,25v. We got one very good batch here in Norway, and with waterchiller 4900-5,1ghz was possible for 3dmark.

Good batch now is 4500mhz @ 1.10- 1.20


----------



## tistou77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nizzen*
> 
> 4.4ghz +3000mhz mem gives 3dmark physics score as 5960x @ ~5,1 ghz and 3000mhz mem.
> Looks like max Cache speed is 3700mhz, so no love from OC socket


What frequency to the Cache with the 5960X @ 5.1ghz ?
OC Socket doesn't work with B-E, then ?

Thanks


----------



## pphx459

Damn nice , anyone know of the recent batches from newegg or Amazon?


----------



## Associated

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tistou77*
> 
> What frequency to the Cache with the 5960X @ 5.1ghz ?
> OC Socket doesn't work with B-E, then ?
> 
> Thanks


That would make sense why BIOS that supports B-E on my MOBO can't boot with 4GHz cache with my 5820K. ASRock must have just disabled it for all


----------



## tistou77

With the Asus mobo, Cache it's ok with the bios for B-E and with my 5930K


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nizzen*
> 
> My new 6900k 8core Broadwell-e:
> 
> Epic wall after 4.2 ghz.
> 
> From 4.2ghz ~1.25v to 4.4ghz 1.38v 4500mhz is NO GO under 1.4v
> 
> 4.4ghz +3000mhz mem gives 3dmark physics score as 5960x @ ~5,1 ghz and 3000mhz mem.
> Looks like max Cache speed is 3700mhz, so no love from OC socket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will try 3733mhz memory soon. Hope it works
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> My old good 5960x is 4500mhz @ 1,25v.
> 
> 6900k
> CB15 @ 4,4 ghz and 300mhz memory = 1846 point


what voltage for 3.7 cache??


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tistou77*
> 
> What frequency to the Cache with the 5960X @ 5.1ghz ?
> OC Socket doesn't work with B-E, then ?
> 
> Thanks


I'd like to know also if OC socket makes a difference or not. I'm one of those that drank the OC socket juice. I'm looking around for a new motherboard and would be nice to know if OC socket is meaningless


----------



## pphx459

What's this oc socket everyone's talking about?


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artah*
> 
> I'd like to know also if OC socket makes a difference or not. I'm one of those that drank the OC socket juice. I'm looking around for a new motherboard and would be nice to know if OC socket is meaningless


It's not a juice.

Works fine on Haswell-E, but that wasn't with Intel's consent.

So as a big FU to mobo manufacturers & users, they removed the pads from the CPU that were needed to make the OC socket work.

So its useless on Broadwell-E.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pphx459*
> 
> What's this oc socket everyone's talking about?


Some motherboards come with extra pins on X99 that make an OC socket which helps Overclock Cache.

For rest, read above.


----------



## Qwinn

Nizzen:

Congrats and enjoy! So if 4.4 at 1.38v on 6900k is equivalent to 5.1 on 5960x, how much voltage did you need on the 5960x for 5.1? And are maximum temps comparable?

EDIT: Oops! Corrected, I misread, only saw other people's quotes, thought that was about Jpmboy's 6950x.

I'd be curious about a single threaded comparison too.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pphx459*
> 
> What's this oc socket everyone's talking about?


If I understand correctly, it's extra pins on an Intel processor that are technically undocumented, but ASUS figured out how to use them and they allow for higher cache overclocking. Most boards will max out at 3.8Ghz or so on the cache overclock without an OC socket, but with an OC socket you can go much higher (I do 4.2 myself, and I've seen as high as 4.6). That's on Haswell-E, of course. If Broadwell-E can't do it, and is therefore limited to 3.8Ghz or so cache, as well as the poor core OCing we've seen in reviews so far, well... I dunno. That does make me even less motivated to upgrade from my 5930k (and I wasn't very to begin with).

As we saw with Haswell-E though, it may be that later batches will OC better than early ones. It may be worth upgrading to Broadwell-E eventually, but I'd wait until reports of golden B-E chips start being common rather than rare.

At this point, the comparison I'd most like to see is overclocked comparisons between the 6850k vs. the 5930k and 5960x. I'm more interested in cache/memory improvements than "moar cores!!1!", and the 6850k is reasonably priced and stock boost is already at 3.8Ghz. The 6800k is ruled out due to the 28 PCIe lanes.

EDIT: Oh, and I can confirm, OC socket still works fine with my 5930k on 3101 BIOS (which supports Broadwell-E)


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> It's not a juice.
> 
> Works fine on Haswell-E, but that wasn't with Intel's consent.
> 
> So as a big FU to mobo manufacturers & users, they removed the pads from the CPU that were needed to make the OC socket work.
> *
> *So its useless on Broadwell-E.
> Some motherboards come with extra pins on X99 that make an OC socket which helps Overclock Cache.
> 
> For rest, read above.


certainly for cache performance since getting even 4.0 on my sample is not easy... ram, looks helpful ?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qwinn*
> 
> Nizzen:
> Congrats and enjoy! So if 4.4 at 1.38v on 6900k is equivalent to 5.1 on 5960x, how much voltage did you need on the 5960x for 5.1? And are maximum temps comparable?
> EDIT: Oops! Corrected, I misread, only saw other people's quotes, thought that was about Jpmboy's 6950x.
> I'd be curious about a single threaded comparison too.
> If I understand correctly, it's extra pins on an Intel processor that are technically undocumented, but ASUS figured out how to use them and they allow for higher cache overclocking. Most boards will max out at 3.8Ghz or so on the cache overclock without an OC socket, but with an OC socket you can go much higher (I do 4.2 myself, and I've seen as high as 4.6). That's on Haswell-E, of course. If Broadwell-E can't do it, and is therefore limited to 3.8Ghz or so cache, as well as the poor core OCing we've seen in reviews so far, well... I dunno. That does make me even less motivated to upgrade from my 5930k (and I wasn't very to begin with).
> As we saw with Haswell-E though, it may be that later batches will OC better than early ones. It may be worth upgrading to Broadwell-E eventually, but I'd wait until reports of golden B-E chips start being common rather than rare.
> At this point, the comparison I'd most like to see is overclocked comparisons between the 6850k vs. the 5930k and 5960x. I'm more interested in cache/memory improvements than "moar cores!!1!", and the 6850k is reasonably priced and stock boost is already at 3.8Ghz. The 6800k is ruled out due to the 28 PCIe lanes.
> 
> *EDIT: Oh, and I can confirm, OC socket still works fine with my 5930k on 3101 BIOS (which supports Broadwell-E)*


lol, of course it does. The bios supports both processor families. Per core performance is mainly frequency and IPC. this is why single core skylake > haswell-E

anyway, the 6950X is a core count thing, but it does bring some interesting features.












this is with synched cores, and a "work in progress". I have to try the new asus tool.
My main disappointment is b ios 3101. Even on my 5960X it borked up ram tuning significantly.


----------



## tistou77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> It's not a juice.
> 
> Works fine on Haswell-E, but that wasn't with Intel's consent.
> 
> So as a big FU to mobo manufacturers & users, they removed the pads from the CPU that were needed to make the OC socket work.
> 
> So its useless on Broadwell-E.
> Some motherboards come with extra pins on X99 that make an OC socket which helps Overclock Cache.
> 
> For rest, read above.


Pins are the same between H-E and B-E, no ??


----------



## Nizzen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> what voltage for 3.7 cache??


1.35v cache









You're 6950x is way better binned then 6900k !


----------



## Qwinn

@Jpmboy

You got 4.3 Ghz stable at 1.238v? 4.4 at 1.298? That's not bad at all, better than most of the reviews I've seen, nice! Congrats. That's actually really close to the frequency/voltages I deal with on my 5930k.

I see you've got your memory currently at 2666 at 14 CAS. What's your Aida benchmark look like with those numbers?


----------



## tistou77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nizzen*
> 
> 1.35v cache
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're 6950x is way better binned then 6900k !


1.35v for 3.7ghz, outch


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tistou77*
> 
> Pins are the same between H-E and B-E, no ??


Yes they are both 2011v3 socket cpus. Some sockets don't touch as many pins though.





*SOURCE*


----------



## Nizzen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tistou77*
> 
> 1.35v for 3.7ghz, outch


My 5960x needed 1.35v cache for 4700mhz cache


----------



## tistou77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kl6mk6*
> 
> Yes they are both 2011v3 socket cpus. Some sockets don't touch as many pins though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *SOURCE*


If B-E have the same pins that Haswell-E, then the OC socket have to work and we should have the Cache above 4ghz (as Haswell-E)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nizzen*
> 
> My 5960x needed 1.35v cache for 4700mhz cache


Strange, Cache is very bad with B-E ??


----------



## Qwinn

Nizzen, you have Aida? Can you run the cache benchmark at stock cache and at your 3.7 please? The 5820, 5930 and 5960 scores are usually wildly different at the same OC, curious how the broadwell-e ones compare. You might get better results than a 5960 with no cache OC at all.


----------



## Associated

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> lol, of course it does. The bios supports both processor families. Per core performance is mainly frequency and IPC. this is why single core skylake > haswell-E
> 
> anyway, the 6950X is a core count thing, but it does bring some interesting features.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is with synched cores, and a "work in progress". I have to try the new asus tool.
> My main disappointment is b ios 3101. Even on my 5960X it borked up ram tuning significantly.


Single core score doesn't look better than on H-E, or does it faster memory and 4.0GHz cache help it?



EDIT: Yeah now I see why, memory score is higher...


----------



## pphx459

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> It's not a juice.
> 
> Works fine on Haswell-E, but that wasn't with Intel's consent.
> 
> So as a big FU to mobo manufacturers & users, they removed the pads from the CPU that were needed to make the OC socket work.
> 
> So its useless on Broadwell-E.
> Some motherboards come with extra pins on X99 that make an OC socket which helps Overclock Cache.
> 
> For rest, read above.


Oh that's right forgot about that, been awhile. Thanks


----------



## GreedyMuffin

I'm getting 1672 w/ 5960X 4200/3400 and mem on 2400 12-12-12-35-2T (My mem overclocks really, really bad..). 165 on single core. CB R15 scores.

1692 with cache on 4000 mhz, the rest is the same.

Seems like I'm ditching BW-E. Wanted to sidegrade to a 6900K, but ain't happening.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tistou77*
> 
> Pins are the same between H-E and B-E, no ??


I heard they removed the pins from the cpu so there is nothing for the extra oc pins to contact.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tistou77*
> 
> Pins are the same between H-E and B-E, no ??












Yes, from a quick visual inspection, the only removed pads look to be at the bottom of the central rectangle.
I had read the same info as Lilchronic, but it looks like it might not be completely accurate.

Cache OC sucks regardless though. Best i saw was 4.3 & that too on ln2.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> this is with synched cores, and a "work in progress". I have to try the new asus tool.
> My main disappointment is b ios 3101. Even on my 5960X it borked up ram tuning significantly.


I noticed the same thing with recent Gigabyte Soc Champion F22 series BIOSes too.
RAM OC was severely crippled on newer BIOSes , even for HW-E CPUs.
Was testing extreme configs, but observation still stands as switching to pre-BW-E BIOSes brought the RAM OC ability back.

Apparently they are working on it.
Although if all vendors are having the same problems, the root cause maybe comes from Intel..?
And maybe we have to wait for them to fix it.









Wait & watch.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> certainly for cache performance since getting even 4.0 on my sample is not easy... ram, looks helpful ?


RAM will have to be tested.
I know that a while back Raja/Praz asked me to test RAM OC with OC Socket enabled/disabled on the Champion, but at the time i had sold my board.

Have the board back again, but just sold the CPU.









Have to wait till i get another one, then i can test.


----------



## Nizzen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> I'm getting 1672 w/ 5960X 4200/3400 and mem on 2400 12-12-12-35-2T (My mem overclocks really, really bad..). 165 on single core. CB R15 scores.
> 
> 1692 with cache on 4000 mhz, the rest is the same.
> 
> Seems like I'm ditching BW-E. Wanted to sidegrade to a 6900K, but ain't happening.


CB15 Singlecore:


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Hi!

Can you try on 4200 mhz as well?


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> how many people here will jump on Broadwell-E?


Not me


----------



## Martin778

Please post your max cpu clock @ 1.32-1.33v when you're done


----------



## tistou77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> I heard they removed the pins from the cpu so there is nothing for the extra oc pins to contact.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, from a quick visual inspection, the only removed pads look to be at the bottom of the central rectangle.
> I had read the same info as Lilchronic, but it looks like it might not be completely accurate.
> 
> Cache OC sucks regardless though. Best i saw was 4.3 & that too on ln2.


Thanks for info

So the OC Socket does not work (especially if it's not possible to boot with a Cache over 4ghz)
Already the BW-E are expensive, but if the OC is mediocre ...

Possible have the ram to +3200 with strap 100 ?


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tistou77*
> 
> Thanks for info
> 
> So the OC Socket does not work (especially if it's not possible to boot with a Cache over 4ghz)
> Already the BW-E are expensive, but if the OC is mediocre ...
> 
> *Possible have the ram to +3200 with strap 100 ?*


G.Skill has 128GB 3466C16 and 64GB 3600C15 on Broadwell-E at the computex


----------



## unreality

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pphx459*
> 
> What's a typical or good overclock 5960's can do nowadays? I have one of the earliest batches and can hit [email protected] and can reach 2800 with 64gb ram.


Got a J batch doing [email protected] 1.15V and 4.2 [email protected] 1.17. Id say a newer 5960X batch beats a new 6900k batch in performance


----------



## Nizzen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unreality*
> 
> Got a J batch doing [email protected] 1.15V and 4.2 [email protected] 1.17. Id say a newer 5960X batch beats a new 6900k batch in performance


If you OC over 5Ghz


----------



## tistou77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> G.Skill has 128GB 3466C16 and 64GB 3600C15 on Broadwell-E at the computex


Thanks, but not sure it's with strap 100









For Cache and performance, may be 4.5ghz (H-E) = 3.7ghz (BW-E)


----------



## unreality

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nizzen*
> 
> If you OC over 5Ghz


I can go 4.8 easy and this would beat any 6900k with 4400 (which is the max ive seen so far)


----------



## mus1mus

Too early to speculate much.


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nizzen*
> 
> 1.35v cache


That is...way more than I'd ever use.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tistou77*
> 
> If B-E have the same pins that Haswell-E, then the OC socket have to work and we should have the Cache above 4ghz (as Haswell-E)


Not all the lands need to be used for the same things. The function of the reserved pins could be quite different. They may simply be grounds now, or may not be connected at all. It's also possible that even if they do work similarly that the functionality is disabled on most boards until BW-E specific firmware tweaks are made for the reserved functions.

Anyway, point being that the presence of the same physical lands on the package really doesn't imply much.


----------



## tistou77

This is why I expect to see some tests to compare the H-E and BW-E
Like I said, maybe the cover is better than H-E but I doubt


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unreality*
> 
> Got a J batch doing [email protected] 1.15V and 4.2 [email protected] 1.17. Id say a newer 5960X batch beats a new 6900k batch in performance


Doing what is the question,?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qwinn*
> 
> @Jpmboy
> You got 4.3 Ghz stable at 1.238v? 4.4 at 1.298? That's not bad at all, better than most of the reviews I've seen, nice! Congrats. That's actually really close to the frequency/voltages I deal with on my 5930k.
> I see you've got your memory currently at 2666 at 14 CAS. What's your Aida benchmark look like with those numbers?


yeah, so far, 4.3A4.1C3.5M2666 real bench stable for 30 min - I made the mistake of using 2 gpus and, well you know.
(eh sorry - core4.3 AVX4.1 Cache3.5 memory2666c14)
5960X 4.7/4.2 with 3200c13 was/is 88K/63K/86K/47ns
6950X 4.3/3.5 with 2666c14 is 76K/73K/73K/57ns
(OCN is failing to upload pics???)




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Associated*
> 
> Single core score doesn't look better than on H-E, or does it faster memory and 4.0GHz cache help it?
> 
> EDIT: Yeah now I see why, memory score is higher...


GB3 memory score on my 5960X was much higher than this 6950x... but it needs time.









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









But honestly, everything is noticeably faster vs the 5960X. Benchmarks don't tell the whole story. Some of the work-related stuff I do simply screams.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, from a quick visual inspection, the only removed pads look to be at the bottom of the central rectangle.
> I had read the same info as Lilchronic, but it looks like it might not be completely accurate.
> 
> Cache OC sucks regardless though. Best i saw was 4.3 & that too on ln2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I noticed the same thing with recent Gigabyte Soc Champion F22 series BIOSes too.
> RAM OC was severely crippled on newer BIOSes , even for HW-E CPUs.
> Was testing extreme configs, but observation still stands as switching to pre-BW-E BIOSes brought the RAM OC ability back.
> 
> Apparently they are working on it.
> Although if all vendors are having the same problems, the root cause maybe comes from Intel..?
> And maybe we have to wait for them to fix it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait & watch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RAM will have to be tested.
> I know that a while back Raja/Praz asked me to test RAM OC with OC Socket enabled/disabled on the Champion, but at the time i had sold my board.
> Have the board back again, but just sold the CPU.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have to wait till i get another one, then i can test.


So far, with only a little time at th ewheel, cache OC is no where near a HW-E.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nizzen*
> 
> If you OC over 5Ghz


It seems once tuned up for 24/7 use, BW-E IPC/APC is a bit better?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tistou77*
> 
> Thanks, but not sure it's with strap 100
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For Cache and performance, may be 4.5ghz (H-E) = 3.7ghz (BW-E)


I don't think so... yet.


----------



## unreality

Anyone tried the ASUS Thermal Control App?

I was doing some tests with it trying [email protected] and temps skyrocketed to 90° in seconds. Didnt have this without the app









How bad is it for a CPU to reach 90° for a couple of seconds? :S


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unreality*
> 
> Anyone tried the ASUS Thermal Control App?
> 
> I was doing some tests with it trying [email protected] and temps skyrocketed to 90° in seconds. Didnt have this without the app
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How bad is it for a CPU to reach 90° for a couple of seconds? :S


shouldn;t be a concern if it is short duration.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unreality*
> 
> Anyone tried the ASUS Thermal Control App?
> 
> I was doing some tests with it trying [email protected] and temps skyrocketed to 90° in seconds. Didnt have this without the app
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How bad is it for a CPU to reach 90° for a couple of seconds? :S


"Upper Temp Limit" to 78C, "Lower Temp Limit" to 70C, or whatever value you desire it to drop to before repumping the voltage. Throttle Target Voltage - an AVX 2.0 "safe" voltage, so anything around 1.20V to 1.25V or even lower. Throttle offset, mixes with throttle target - depends on if you use offset voltage or not. Throttle Ratio, the max stable clock at your throttle target voltage, for reference, I have 43x and 1.24V as throttle points for my water cooled CPU. Override VID will affect the voltage table, you shouldn't need to change this.

90C is safe for a max of a few minutes, the TJmax is ~98C. Don't make 90C your target though, aim to keep CPU Cores below 80C.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Can someone with 6900K CB R15 try these settings? (To compare direct IPC improvements).

4200/4200 on core/cache. 12-12-12-35-2T 2400 on mem.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Would be interesting to see. In Cinebench the difference is not big compared to firestrike physics for some reason.

Cheers!


----------



## tistou77

Cache max 3.7ghz with BW-E


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tistou77*
> 
> Cache max 3.7ghz with BW-E


where did you get that from? Anyway, remember "core is king".


----------



## tistou77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> where did you get that from? Anyway, remember "core is king".


Here, you said not to exceed 3.7, 3.8ghz

I said to the request above, with a Cache to 4.2ghz


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tistou77*
> 
> Here, you said not to exceed 3.7, 3.8ghz
> 
> I said to the request above, with a Cache to 4.2ghz


I did? Ah, yes - routine 24/7. Anyway, testing stability of 3700 @ 1.26V right now. Remember, stock cache on a 6950X is 2800


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unreality*
> 
> Anyone tried the ASUS Thermal Control App?
> 
> I was doing some tests with it trying [email protected] and temps skyrocketed to 90° in seconds. Didnt have this without the app
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How bad is it for a CPU to reach 90° for a couple of seconds? :S


The temp itself is not an issue, but you really should read the guide properly, as it does guide you on how to set the tool up properly.

For high side temps, they should be no higher than the highest temp you get when running a game or light load - the throttle temp setting should be under 70C otherwise you'll need a lot of Vcore for the high OC. For the low side I keep the temp threshold close to idle, which helps prevent "pumping".


----------



## unreality

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> The temp itself is not an issue, but you really should read the guide properly, as it does guide you on how to set the tool up properly.
> 
> For high side temps, they should be no higher than the highest temp you get when running a game or light load - the throttle temp setting should be under 70C otherwise you'll need a lot of Vcore for the high OC. For the low side I keep the temp threshold close to idle, which helps prevent "pumping".


Yes ive read the guide how to setup the tool. The problem was, when i was testing 1.35volts before i didnt have this high temperatures. When the tool was running it jumped up straight to 80-90+. Maybe i have to retest my settings. Maybe it was also a problem with Asus Fully Manual Mode which ive activated for the first time. Anyone know whats the real difference when its enabled to when its disabled (and you still change to manual override)?

TLDR: When using the tool at the same voltage settings ive got higher temps then without. Could this be actually possible?


----------



## [email protected]

Don't use fully manual mode. Leave it at Auto and use Adaptive. No such issue on my side, so it has to be tomfoolery on your side with settings.


----------



## Jpmboy

6950X, R5E(bios 3101)


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Don't use fully manual mode. Leave it at Auto and use Adaptive. No such issue on my side, so it has to be tomfoolery on your side with settings.


hey Raja, assuming manual mode is fine to use when not using the ASUS TCA, is there anything like a clock gen reset trigger that gets tripped when the cache multi exceeds 38? While climbing the cache ladder from stock thru 3800, F10 out of bios was straight warm restart, when I went to 3900 cache, the R56E/3101 did a "cold" restart and went into W10 no problems... and seems to be running just fine. Something like this occurred when increasing the multi above 45 on the R4BE (a clock gen reset).
Is there something similar with the new BW-E platform consistent with this? Just curious. It's running fine.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Menthol

2 6950 in stock at my local MC, can't bring myself to go get one at this time, I need to see more results from Jpmboy first


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menthol*
> 
> 2 6950 in stock at my local MC, can't bring myself to go get one at this time, I need to see more results from Jpmboy first


going by my results...








I guess a low-water mark is good to know.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> going by my results...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess a low-water mark is good to know.


Jpmboy, I'm still nominating you to lead a Broadwell-E leaderboard thread!


----------



## Martin778

I'm still waiting for mine







I have a decent water loop.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Martin778*
> 
> I'm still waiting for mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a decent water loop.


keep that water cold for the 6950X !


----------



## johnd0e

How you liking that 6950x @Jpmboy ?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> How you liking that 6950x @Jpmboy ?


General? Everything just runs fast, no really. watching Firestrike physics run in the high 80s low 90 fps giving over 27000 with a daily OC is certainly fun! It's really quick... struggling with my 64GB ram kit ATM, but otherwise it is a monster.


----------



## Kimir

lol I've watch the pricing of the tuning plan for the new BW-E cpu, intel is really milking the cow with the 6950X... 1800€ the CPU and $50 the tuning plan.
Otherwise, I've seen some nice sub on the bot from the computex, like 3400+Mhz memory on strap 100 (most are with 125). kudos to the guys with soc champion showing the tweaklauncher (the tool like TurboV for Asus users).


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> lol I've watch the pricing of the tuning plan for the new BW-E cpu, intel is really milking the cow with the 6950X... 1800€ the CPU and $50 the tuning plan.
> Otherwise, I've seen some nice sub on the bot from the computex, like 3400+Mhz memory on strap 100 (most are with 125). kudos to the guys with soc champion showing the tweaklauncher (the tool like TurboV for Asus users).


Yeah - I saw all that... all ES chips. Pretty cool, vcores above 1.5V. vdimm at 1.7V and LN2. I've yet to glean anything from cryogenic results that comes back to an ambient 24/7 system. Maybe I just don;t understand the hints.








wasn't the 5960X ITP $35? lol - an additional $15 for a chip costing $600 more. .. still can't believe that, $600 more!!! Something to be said about the Menthol quote.. "less brains than money, not more money than brains" 








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> Jpmboy, I'm still nominating you to lead a Broadwell-E leaderboard thread!


loll - I think there's all of 4 members.


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Yeah - I saw all that... all ES chips. Pretty cool, vcores above 1.5V. vdimm at 1.7V and LN2. I've yet to glean anything from cryogenic results that comes back to an ambient 24/7 system. Maybe I just don;t understand the hints.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wasn't the 5960X ITP $35? lol - an additional $15 for a chip costing $600 more. .. still can't believe that, $600 more!!! Something to be said about the Menthol quote.. "less brains than money, not more money than brains"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loll - I think there's all of 4 members.


ES yes, but still, on the memory divider working on strap 100, I think it will be the same on retail, don't you think?
Anyway, it's gonna be hard to have a large user pool on the monster, ppl got used to see $1000 Extreme Edition chip, but that's another step there. They are at 1879€ in pre-order here, that's more than my salary.








I was already not ok to pay 1k (the 5960X and 6900K are at 1100-1200€), but that's just too much. Thanks to you I didn't had to pay that and got a great chip at the same time!
Yup, ITP was and still is $35 for 8 cores chip
http://click.intel.com/tuningplan/purchase-a-plan


----------



## Qwinn

Jpmboy, piece of advice I've gleaned from reading lots of reports about the 3xxx line of BIOS's over on the ASUS forums. If the last time you flashed 3101 was the time it did the two restarts to update the firmwares, flash it again, over itself. You can save your profiles and reload em after so should be painless, and it seems to have resolved more than a few people's issues (which aren't always immediately evident).

I personally went back and forth between 2101 and 3009/3101 a bunch of times. Usually went ok, but twice after the firmware updated I had issues so odd that I immediately suspected a bad flash, and redid them right away. Been smooth sailing since. A lot of people who haven't flashed twice have been reporting odd issues like random restarts. Again, can't hurt, might help, and would be a shame to have to redo your testing because bios issues are skewing your current results.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> ES yes, but still, on the memory divider working on strap 100, I think it will be the same on retail, don't you think?
> Anyway, it's gonna be hard to have a large user pool on the monster, ppl got used to see $1000 Extreme Edition chip, but that's another step there. They are at 1879€ in pre-order here, that's more than my salary.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was already not ok to pay 1k (the 5960X and 6900K are at 1100-1200€), but that's just too much. Thanks to you I didn't had to pay that and got a great chip at the same time!
> Yup, ITP was and still is $35 for 8 cores chip
> http://click.intel.com/tuningplan/purchase-a-plan


So far... I'm not getting any love on the memory side of things with 64GB. 2666c14 (tight) is where I'm at. You know, getting ram tuned up and stable takes a long time.
I'll buy the ITP (maybe - it does have a 3-year warranty). I got the chip for $1599. with tax, $1700 (okay - I'm stupid)... but, if you should get stupid too want to do the same as before, no problem bud.
No doubt about it, at 4.4/3.7 (1.275V/1.25V) it is waay faster than the 5960X I have (which cruises at 4.7/4.2 24/7 on adaptive. Tho I still have a lot to learn about this CPU, the cores do seem to have a bit of headroom. Once I get the courage, it seems that 1.3-1.35V vcore is manageable with the cooling.


----------



## Kimir

Have you tried with 4 DIMMs only?
That would be a bummer to have such weak IMC when g.skill is showing 8x8GB 3600c15 1.35v and 128GB 3466c16 1.35v on BW-E at the computer, huh.
And you already knows what your Ram are capable of, so it can only be the CPU or UEFI.


----------



## johnd0e

maybe next month illl pick one up if i finish up my current projects. to much going on this month with trying to finish the ln2 rig and fixing my quad so me and the girlfriend could have some out doors fun.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> maybe next month illl pick one up if i finish up my current projects. to much going on this month with trying to finish the ln2 rig and fixing my quad so me and the girlfriend could have some out doors fun.


yeah, weather has been real nice... I wish the damn grass would stop growing for a while!


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yeah, weather has been real nice... I wish the damn grass would stop growing for a while!


yeahhh.......about that....was a bit lazy this week after working overtime everyday, grass hasn't been cut in 2 weeks now. girlfriend hasn't noticed thank god, guess i know what im doing tomorrow after im done playing at the range.


----------



## Jpmboy

_The_ range or the driving range.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







2 weeks? I'd I have to call in a harvester.









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## johnd0e

the range:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







jeeze, thats alot of grass. nice looking property though if that's all yours. i haven't settled down on a piece of land yet, still waiting to see where i get hired for the job ill be working till i retire (lineman), till then im throwing away money in rent every month and boy does it kill me to sign a 550$ check every month knowing its just wasted money.


----------



## Jpmboy

lol - yeah. 14 acres pasture, 6 acres lawn... let me put it this way, the trim mower is a 30 HP 60 inch.


----------



## johnd0e

well just think....if intel keeps upping the price of xtreme editions you can always start selling off some acres to fund processors lol


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> well just think....if intel keeps upping the price of xtreme editions you can always start selling off some acres to fund processors lol


----------



## mus1mus

An organ will do.

When it cannot cover up the price, give away two.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Need to install my extra rad soon. I'm tired of running 4200 MHZ. ^^

I'll clean my CPU block as well. 60-65¤C (GPU idle) when folding Nacl is a tad to high IMHO.

What is the general difference in speed/performance for the 5960X and 6900K? A couple of hundred mhz?


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> So far... I'm not getting any love on the memory side of things with 64GB. 2666c14 (tight) is where I'm at. You know, getting ram tuned up and stable takes a long time.


That's bizarre, I thought the BW-E series was meant to support 2400MHz, higher than HW-E 2133MHz. My current 5820K and DIMMs do those settings. Weak IMC for the initial batch perhaps or BIOS issues?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> That's bizarre, I thought the BW-E series was meant to support 2400MHz, higher than HW-E 2133MHz. My current 5820K and DIMMs do those settings. Weak IMC for the initial batch perhaps or BIOS issues?


I don't think the fact 2400 is now officially supported has any bearing on the strength of BW IMC or why JP is having difficulties with those sticks at 2666.


----------



## Martin778

What's your real RAM voltage? My GeIL's do 3050MHz @ C15 at 1.36v with no hassle.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> well just think....if intel keeps upping the price of xtreme editions you can always start selling off some acres to fund processors lol


I know, right? I think this may be a way to price themselves out of an X market (which is a loss leader I'm sure. Every halo product is).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I don't think the fact 2400 is now officially supported has any bearing on the strength of BW IMC or why JP is having difficulties with those sticks at 2666.


lol - maybe I have the block too tight.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Martin778*
> 
> What's your real RAM voltage? My GeIL's do 3050MHz @ C15 at 1.36v with no hassle.


1.387-1.393 measured with a DMM. These 8 stick run 3200c13 at 1.41V and 3200c12 at 1.5V ... on bios 1701/R5E/6960X


----------



## Silent Scone

lol I'd give you a little more credit than that









You need these bad boys.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> lol I'd give you a little more credit than that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You need these bad boys.


those are 16GB sticks? Amazing.


----------



## Silent Scone

Yep. Hand binned on BWE. Not sure how long till the new kits hit the market, but reviewers have sets so cannot be long.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Yep. Hand binned on BWE. Not sure how long till the new kits hit the market, but reviewers have sets so cannot be long.


I'm beginning to think the IMC on this sample is sub-par. Higher binned sticks are not gonna matter I fear


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I'm beginning to think the IMC on this sample is sub-par. Higher binned sticks are not gonna matter I fear


That would be a shame. Still, that's what the tuning program is for which I know full well you will make good use of







. I'm enjoying this 1080 currently. Not been able to just sit down and game for awhile. Great little card.


----------



## Qwinn

@jpmboy

Did you try reflashing 3101 like I suggested last night? You might've missed it, I think we were cross posting at the time.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> That would be a shame. Still, that's what the tuning program is for which I know full well you will make good use of
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I'm enjoying this 1080 currently. Not been able to just sit down and game for awhile. Great little card.


NICE!! you like it? Water already? Hey - I really want to see pics of the wall mount case.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qwinn*
> 
> @jpmboy
> 
> Did you try reflashing 3101 like I suggested last night? You might've missed it, I think we were cross posting at the time.


NO I haven't... good idea tho. thanks


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I don't think the fact 2400 is now officially supported has any bearing on the strength of BW IMC or why JP is having difficulties with those sticks at 2666.


That's a fair point, I was just under the assumption that a higher supported clock rate meant that the chance of getting the same OC on BW-E was higher. I cry everytime I use my IMC to try to overclock.


----------



## Xeq54

Hello guys,

I've had my 5820K for quite some time now, but I just did a quick oc to 4,4 ghz with 1.25v and left it at that for some time. I've started playing with it more and I am now fully stable at *4,4GHZ @ 1.190v* I wanna know if this is a solid beginning. From other results, the vcore at this frequency should mean I have a good sample, but I am having issues with stability when going to 4,6

http://valid.x86.fr/fhswfg

I am at VCCIN 1.91 75% LLC and 1.19 vcore. However, I am not able to make it stable at 4,6 even with 1.3vCore. Maybe my chip does not scale well after 4.4 or I am doing something wrong ?


----------



## Martin778

AFAIK it's common for the 5820/5930 to hit a wall somewhere around 4.5GHz. 5960X is the oddball clocking higher with less volts.

By the way, I got a reply from the shop when they are expecting the 6950X - "at least 6-7 working days, can be more" so I cancelled my order and will try elsewhere where it's cheaper and available within 2-3 days









Those Tridents 3200 / C14 are yummy. Won't be cheap for sure.


----------



## Xeq54

Ok so, I managed to get it stable at 4.6 with the following:
4.6 - VCCIN 2.15 and VCore 1.325 which is a huge jump from
4.4 - VCCIN 1.91 and VCore 1.190

Just a thought, i am not touching the cache frequency yet, so i left ring voltage and SA voltage at auto. Could that be an issue ?


----------



## Desolutional

Looks like we've got a test bunny for 2V+ VCCIN. Just a heads up, most users on here stick to below 2V for VCCIN. High VCCIN voltages have been rumoured to kill chips, also I wouldn't bother with such a large jump, the gain in performance simply isn't worth it unless running benchmarks. Raising cache voltage could help reduce Vcore, but that's just a possibility, looks like you've hit the voltage wall at 4.6.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Yeah. Personally i don't go over 1.9V on VCCIN, same voltage under load. But hey, that's me.


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Looks like we've got a test bunny for 2V+ VCCIN. Just a heads up, most users on here stick to below 2V for VCCIN. High VCCIN voltages have been rumoured to kill chips, also I wouldn't bother with such a large jump, the gain in performance simply isn't worth it unless running benchmarks. Raising cache voltage could help reduce Vcore, but that's just a possibility, looks like you've hit the voltage wall at 4.6.


I actually saw better stability going from 2.0v+ VCCIN down to 1.95v.


----------



## Qwinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xeq54*
> 
> Ok so, I managed to get it stable at 4.6 with the following:
> 4.6 - VCCIN 2.15 and VCore 1.325 which is a huge jump from
> 4.4 - VCCIN 1.91 and VCore 1.190
> 
> Just a thought, i am not touching the cache frequency yet, so i left ring voltage and SA voltage at auto. Could that be an issue ?


Given those numbers, you'll probably find a happy medium for a 24/7 overclock, with some room to spare to OC cache as well, at 4.5 Ghz. Assuming your cooling can handle it of course.

And yeah, I wouldn't go over 1.95 vccin, and even that would be high unless paired with LLC 7 or less.

That's a better than average chip, btw, grats.


----------



## whitrzac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Looks like we've got a test bunny for 2V+ VCCIN. Just a heads up, most users on here stick to below 2V for VCCIN. High VCCIN voltages have been rumoured to kill chips, also I wouldn't bother with such a large jump, the gain in performance simply isn't worth it unless running benchmarks. Raising cache voltage could help reduce Vcore, but that's just a possibility, looks like you've hit the voltage wall at 4.6.


On my EVGA classified Vin on auto sets it to 2.1v if you raise Vcore at all.

I've run P95 small FTTS for an hour(ish) at 2.1Vin and 1.25Vcore. CPU was drawing +- 200w according to HWmonitor.

I would put more $$$ on the asus 'oc' sockets killing things than Vin.

5930k


----------



## Desolutional

If you want to trust the mobo to set your voltages, by all means do so. I'm just repeating what other users on here have said. I personally would never trust the mobo rules and always take advice from multiple users with different boards - my ASUS board doesn't go "red" until around 1.40V of Vcore, but I'd never run anywhere near that for 24/7 use. Prime95 isn't dangerous with the heat generation per se, but with the amount of current it draws. The OC socket shouldn't harm the chip at all unless increasing voltages that the OC socket aids. VCCIN is not one of those voltages.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Are this real ?


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Are this real ?


I saw them too, they are real, but I don't know when they are released to the public.
Don't know what extra OC headroom you'd have with suck a high base XMP setting.


----------



## GRABibus

Core=4.5GHz.
I can run 12 hours OCCT with Cache 3.9GHz at Only Vring=1.1V.
For a non OC socket, that's not so bad









I also raised RAM from 2666MHz to 3200MHz by raising timings from 13-13-13-36-250-1T to 15-16-16-45-300-1T (Still 1.35V).

http://www.casimages.com/img.php?i=16060502194617369814283857.png

I will do MemTest during all the day tomorrow. Hope it will pass.


----------



## Gdourado

So I received my 5960X.
But now I am getting a bit of buyers remorse.
I got it for 570 Euros.
It is a great price and even better when I think that the cheapest I can get a 6900K is 910 Euros.
But I currently just use the computer for gaming and not much since I don't have much time. Just a couple of hours on weekdays.
The rest of the time, the computer is pretty much powered off.
So I am thinking if I should return it or sell it and get a cheaper 6800K and pocket the difference or put it towards a GPU upgrade in the near future...
The 6800K is 375 by the way, so I would still save 200 Euros...
All in all, I don't know... This buyers remorse is really getting the better of me...

Cheers!


----------



## leonman44

Hello again , i have oced pretty much everything , now the last thing to do is a ram timing tighten. My ramsticks couldnt do a 3200mhz on 100strap , they could do only a 2666mhz but got stable 3000mhz on 125strap with 1.35V then increased a bit my voltage to 1.4V to be extremely stable. I am using XMP's timings (my kit is a quad-dimm ripjawsIV 2400 15-15-15-35-2N) what timing's should i firstly try? I like overclocking in general using the highests values first and then slowly decrease the values until find stability so i would like to try something tight at first place


----------



## Streetdragon

i would say (im a noob with ram timings) try to change 2N->1N
after that i would do 14-14-14-32


----------



## Gdourado

Would a Swiftech H240-X make a big difference in cooling a 5960X against a Noctua NH-D15?


----------



## unreality

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gdourado*
> 
> So I received my 5960X.
> But now I am getting a bit of buyers remorse.
> I got it for 570 Euros.
> It is a great price and even better when I think that the cheapest I can get a 6900K is 910 Euros.
> But I currently just use the computer for gaming and not much since I don't have much time. Just a couple of hours on weekdays.
> The rest of the time, the computer is pretty much powered off.
> So I am thinking if I should return it or sell it and get a cheaper 6800K and pocket the difference or put it towards a GPU upgrade in the near future...
> The 6800K is 375 by the way, so I would still save 200 Euros...
> All in all, I don't know... This buyers remorse is really getting the better of me...
> 
> Cheers!


Its a great peace of hardware especially for the price. And 8 Cores > 6 Cores. How good does it overclock? If it does 4.5 with your cooler Id say you should keep it instead getting a ~4.2 hexacore


----------



## GunnzAkimbo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gdourado*
> 
> So I received my 5960X.
> But now I am getting a bit of buyers remorse.
> I got it for 570 Euros.
> It is a great price and even better when I think that the cheapest I can get a 6900K is 910 Euros.
> But I currently just use the computer for gaming and not much since I don't have much time. Just a couple of hours on weekdays.
> The rest of the time, the computer is pretty much powered off.
> So I am thinking if I should return it or sell it and get a cheaper 6800K and pocket the difference or put it towards a GPU upgrade in the near future...
> The 6800K is 375 by the way, so I would still save 200 Euros...
> All in all, I don't know... This buyers remorse is really getting the better of me...
> 
> Cheers!


That's a small margin.

Here in Australia, my ***n god man, ya need a bank loan to buy stuff.

5960X that are still listed at the pc shops are $1500+


----------



## XTAC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gdourado*
> 
> Would a Swiftech H240-X make a big difference in cooling a 5960X against a Noctua NH-D15?


Probably 5-6C off your peak CPU temperatures. It can be a tricky cooler to fit and is not compatible with every case. It will require the fans to be in the pull position above the radiator.


----------



## Gdourado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XTAC*
> 
> Probably 5-6C off your peak CPU temperatures. It can be a tricky cooler to fit and is not compatible with every case. It will require the fans to be in the pull position above the radiator.


So based on your comments, not worth it then?
Or would it allow more voltage to be pumped to achieve higher OC?
I read that air cooling tops at 1.2v fo haswell-é. Is this accurate?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gdourado*
> 
> So I received my 5960X.
> But now I am getting a bit of buyers remorse.
> I got it for 570 Euros.
> It is a great price and even better when I think that the cheapest I can get a 6900K is 910 Euros.
> But I currently just use the computer for gaming and not much since I don't have much time. Just a couple of hours on weekdays.
> The rest of the time, the computer is pretty much powered off.
> So I am thinking if I should return it or sell it and get a cheaper 6800K and pocket the difference or put it towards a GPU upgrade in the near future...
> The 6800K is 375 by the way, so I would still save 200 Euros...
> All in all, I don't know... This buyers remorse is really getting the better of me...
> 
> Cheers!


Sheesh! That's about the price of a 5930K here. I'd keep that if I were you.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leonman44*
> 
> Hello again , i have oced pretty much everything , now the last thing to do is a ram timing tighten. My ramsticks couldnt do a 3200mhz on 100strap , they could do only a 2666mhz but got stable 3000mhz on 125strap with 1.35V then increased a bit my voltage to 1.4V to be extremely stable. I am using XMP's timings (my kit is a quad-dimm ripjawsIV 2400 15-15-15-35-2N) what timing's should i firstly try? I like overclocking in general using the highests values first and then slowly decrease the values until find stability so i would like to try something tight at first place


Try TFAW to 16 and CAS Write latency to 9 first. And look for DRAM Refresh Cycle to 8 or 9. These things forces the RTLs to go down.

Check for stability.

Then maybe try, 14-15-15-35-1T? Till your primaries go down.


----------



## XTAC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gdourado*
> 
> So based on your comments, not worth it then?
> Or would it allow more voltage to be pumped to achieve higher OC?
> I read that air cooling tops at 1.2v fo haswell-é. Is this accurate?


That depends on where you are now with your temps. At 60C +-5 doesn't matter much. At 80C, it matters quite a lot. It likely enables you go up another tenth on the clock -- possibly two depending upon CPU. Those are peak values. I find the average CPU temp can be as much 10C lower on water versus large air towers for normal activities. The trade-off is radiator fans will have a coarser sound profile than a large air tower. So if you are a purist and like things very quiet, you may be happier on air. it's not really the voltage, but the actual end temperature that will matter. 1.20 might be conservative. 1.25 might be a better target. I was able to run a Dark Rock Pro 3 on a [email protected] in the heat of summer and max out at 75C on the typical frying pan #3 core. The 5960 is more watts, so perhaps 1.20 is reasonable after all.


----------



## Scrimstar

Do newer batches of 5930k OC to 4.7 w/ AIO coolers? I am deciding between 5930k vs 6850k


----------



## Mr-Dark

Anyone look at the Max Turbo clock for the 6850k & 6900k & 6950X ? Intel website say 4Ghz max Turbo clock.. that's mean XMP on = all core's at 4GHZ


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scrimstar*
> 
> Do newer batches of 5930k OC to 4.7 w/ AIO coolers? I am deciding between 5930k vs 6850k


4.4-4.5 should be doable on most average samples. If your looking for 4.7 on an AIO, I'd suggest siliconlottery.


----------



## solariss

Is there any reason why uncore won't go above 41 even when I have it set to 45 in the BIOS? Is there a setting I'm missing somewhere?

Asrock x99m killer 3.1 and 5930k.


----------



## Nizzen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solariss*
> 
> Is there any reason why uncore won't go above 41 even when I have it set to 45 in the BIOS? Is there a setting I'm missing somewhere?
> 
> Asrock x99m killer 3.1 and 5930k.


I think you need OC socket for that. Like asus x99 MB.

I got 4700mhz uncore on Asus RVE + 5960x @ 1,35V cache


----------



## Kimir

The x99m killer 3.1 has the oc socket.


----------



## shampoo911

so... here's my humble overclock!


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



[







any suggestions accepted!


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> so... here's my humble overclock!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> any suggestions accepted!


Perhaps a trip to the opticians going by the size of them there icons lol.


----------



## shampoo911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Perhaps a trip to the opticians going by the size of them there icons lol.


hahaha lol... it is just a bad habit...


----------



## unreality

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> so... here's my humble overclock!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> any suggestions accepted!


Maybe you can even go a bit lower on the voltage side









4 GHz @ 1.00
http://valid.x86.fr/ehuw54


----------



## shampoo911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unreality*
> 
> Maybe you can even go a bit lower on the voltage side
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4 GHz @ 1.00
> http://valid.x86.fr/ehuw54


maybe because your uncore is on stock settings...

i actually dont know if uncore somehow has an influence on vcore...


----------



## unreality

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> maybe because your uncore is on stock settings...
> 
> i actually dont know if uncore somehow has an influence on vcore...


Sometimes you have to add a little bit to vcore if you oc uncore. sometimes ocing uncore even helps stabilize the core overclock.

besides that i had my uncore overclocked since last week but ive changed my mind and let it run on stock for now since theres absolutely no positive effect in games whatsoever (tested it myself with cpu intensive situations)


----------



## shampoo911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unreality*
> 
> Sometimes you have to add a little bit to vcore if you oc uncore. sometimes ocing uncore even helps stabilize the core overclock.
> 
> besides that i had my uncore overclocked since last week but ive changed my mind and let it run on stock for now since theres absolutely no positive effect in games whatsoever (tested it myself with cpu intensive situations)


oh... well... should i try and reduce vcore then?


----------



## unreality

You should always use the lowest vcore possible which is stable at your clock. So yes! Maybe start with 1.1 and see in which direction you need to move


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Perhaps a trip to the opticians going by the size of them there icons lol.












almost choked laughing so hard.


----------



## solariss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nizzen*
> 
> I think you need OC socket for that. Like asus x99 MB.
> 
> I got 4700mhz uncore on Asus RVE + 5960x @ 1,35V cache


It has an OC socket. For the life of me I can't figure out why uncore won't go past 41 no matter what my cache ratio is set to. Here's an image at 100% usage. You can see cache is set to 45 (4500 uncore max) but uncore is at 4100. Just wondering if there's a setting in the asrock BIOS that might be limiting this? Maybe something I need to turn off?

http://i.imgur.com/dEBgXdp.jpg


----------



## SsXxX

GUYS PLZ HELP,

BCLK keeps fluctuating between 99.8 to 102.58 which is seriously affecting my stability, my system is very sensitive to any strap change even 1mhz can make it unstable, my system was fully stable at 4.4ghz (44 multiplier X 100mhz bclk) and then i changed the graphics card to GTX 1080 so i wanted to redo stress tests to supersized be that system is unstable and mostly due to the fluctuating bclk as im sure it was constant 100mhz before

im not sure if the gtx 1080 could have caused it ( would it?!!!!) or something else did but i didn't notice as i didn't redo stress test again since i first bought it and stabilized it at 4.4ghz

i already tried to manually set the bclk to 100mhz in bios but nevertheless it still fluctuates to 102.58!!

any suggestions? how can i force BCLK to stay at exactly 100mhz?


----------



## Streetdragon

a bit more and less is normal but this is realy strange high. After you changed your GPU you said?

i would reset the bios to stock and see if it is still there. If it is solved with stock bios, start a new overclock


----------



## SsXxX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SsXxX*
> 
> GUYS PLZ HELP,
> 
> BCLK keeps fluctuating between 99.8 to 102.58 which is seriously affecting my stability, my system is very sensitive to any strap change even 1mhz can make it unstable, my system was fully stable at 4.4ghz (44 multiplier X 100mhz bclk) and then i change the graphics card to GTX 1080 so i wanted to redo stress tests to suprized that system is unstable and mostly due to the fluctuating bclk as im sure it was constant 100mhz before
> 
> im not sure if the gtx 1080 could have caused it ( would it?!!!!) or something else did but i didnt notice as i didnt redo stress test again since i first bought it and stabilized it at 4.4ghz
> 
> i already tried to manually set the bclk to 100mhz in bios but nevertheless it still fluctuates to 102.58!!
> 
> any suggestions?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Streetdragon*
> 
> a bit more and less is normal but this is realy strange high. After you changed your GPU you said?
> 
> i would reset the bios to stock and see if it is still there. If it is solved with stock bios, start a new overclock


i know a bit more or less is normal but that little bit is usually +-0.5 at maximum, but when its around 2.5mhz thats serious, 44*102.5 is 4500mhz and thats making my overclock unstable as my cpu max is 4.4ghz, 4.5 needs a very very high voltage to stabilize and will make my temps uncomfortably high.

i reseted the bios to stock even reflashed the bios and it still fluctuates!! so u think i should start the overclock again? im okay with that but i still need to stabilize bclk at 100mhz as already testes 4.3ghz, 4.2ghz and system wasnt stable because of the bclk issue!


----------



## Streetdragon

install the old gpu and watch the bclk again. if it stoped, maybe something is wrong with the GPU or the combination.

Update to the newest bios update, if there is any.


----------



## SsXxX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Streetdragon*
> 
> install the old gpu and watch the bclk again. if it stoped, maybe something is wrong with the GPU or the combination.
> 
> Update to the newest bios update, if there is any.


disabling cpu spread spectrum did the trick, my bclk is stable like rock now on 100.17 exactly and my system is stable again


----------



## kgtuning

Subbed, just bought a 5820k. Upgraded from a 3770k.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SsXxX*
> 
> disabling cpu spread spectrum did the trick, my bclk is stable like rock now on 100.17 exactly and my system is stable again


Disabling bclk SS is step # 1 when overclocking... so is CPU spreadspectrum.


----------



## tistou77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> *Disabling bclk SS is step # 1* when overclocking... so is CPU spreadspectrum.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tistou77*


bclk ss = bclk spreadspectrum


----------



## tistou77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> bclk ss = bclk spreadspectrum


Ok thanks








I have always seen CPU spread spectrum, I believe


----------



## Gdourado

I currently have a two Dimm Corsair LPX DDR4 3000 CL15 (2x8gb) memory kit from my previous skylake build.
To move to X99 and my 5960X, should I sell this kit and get a similar kit but with 4 dimms (4x8gb) or just get another 2x8gb kit and use with my existing one?

Cheers!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gdourado*
> 
> I currently have a two Dimm Corsair LPX DDR4 3000 CL15 (2x8gb) memory kit from my previous skylake build.
> To move to X99 and my 5960X, should I sell this kit and get a similar kit but with 4 dimms (4x8gb) or just get another 2x8gb kit and use with my existing one?
> 
> Cheers!


I wouldn't mix kits. Best to go with 4 binned to work together.


----------



## Gdourado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I wouldn't mix kits. Best to go with 4 binned to work together.


What kind of issues can mixing kits bring?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gdourado*
> 
> What kind of issues can mixing kits bring?


https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?57038-Don%92t-combine-memory-kits!-The-meat-and-potatoes-overview


----------



## Gdourado

What kind of memory speeds can a 5960X usually run with 4 sticks?
Is it worth it to go for 3000 or 3200 kits?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gdourado*
> 
> What kind of memory speeds can a 5960X usually run with 4 sticks?
> Is it worth it to go for 3000 or 3200 kits?


get the highest speed ram you can afford. the g skill 3200c14 kit (lol - i just sold one) works very well on x99


----------



## SsXxX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gdourado*
> 
> What kind of memory speeds can a 5960X usually run with 4 sticks?
> Is it worth it to go for 3000 or 3200 kits?


depends on what application u use your pc for, I guess faster ram might be of benefit to editing/rendering, compressing/uncompressing or in general dealing with huge portions of data . . .

but for gaming trust me it has absolutely ZERO benefit, literally zero more FPS, I just ran mine on stock ddr4 setting 2133mhz and I'm fine with it









wanna have faster load time? go for a fast SSD
wanna have better fps? get a better gpu
wanna have better overall performing/faster pc? remember this "CORE IS KING"









imho starting from sandy-bridge onwards, stuff other than the core (ram speed, uncore . . .) didn't matter or help that much at least when it comes to gaming.


----------



## obiwansotti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gdourado*
> 
> What kind of memory speeds can a 5960X usually run with 4 sticks?
> Is it worth it to go for 3000 or 3200 kits?


Good 3000 kits barely cost more than stock speed kits and usually have better cas latency too.

That said the perf bump is pretty small for a lot of apps.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SsXxX*
> 
> depends on what application u use your pc for, I guess faster ram might be of benefit to editing/rendering, compressing/uncompressing or in general dealing with huge portions of data . . .
> 
> but for gaming trust me it has absolutely ZERO benefit, literally zero more FPS, I just ran mine on stock ddr4 setting 2133mhz and I'm fine with it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wanna have faster load time? go for a fast SSD
> wanna have better fps? get a better gpu
> wanna have better overall performing/faster pc? remember this "CORE IS KING"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> imho starting from sandy-bridge onwards, stuff other than the core (ram speed, uncore . . .) didn't matter or help that much at least when it comes to gaming.


Sorry but you are totally wrong about memory speeds having zero benefit. CPU and memory work hand in hand the faster your memory is the faster your cpu can complete the instruction.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1600910/ts-ddr4-4000mhz-ram-increases-fps-in-games-by-10-19-over-ddr4-2133-ddr3-1600/0_50


----------



## SsXxX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Sorry but you are totally wrong about memory speeds having zero benefit. CPU and memory work hand in hand the faster your memory is the faster your cpu can complete the instruction.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1600910/ts-ddr4-4000mhz-ram-increases-fps-in-games-by-10-19-over-ddr4-2133-ddr3-1600/0_50


what I said is that it has zero benefit to gaming, yes it might have benefit to other stuff like I said but to gaming seriously it has zero usable benefit

for example if u have 3200mhz ram vs 2133mhz, yes it might increase your fps from 160fps to 162fps say, but seriously what benefit do u get out of those 2 frames if you already are making that much frames, if your gpu can only make say 50fps; a faster ram will NOT help u reach 60fps not even a single more frame above your 50fps literally when the bottleneck is your gpu itself!

even when loading games, yes a faster ram might help u load the game in 18-19 secs instead of 20, but again if u have a fast SSD and a fast enough core to load it in 5secs ram is gonna be of no/little help here too

those numbers are just for example so that u get my point and I guess u do, go search for gaming benchmarks or why not try it your self then u will know what I'm saying









moreover since the ram controller is built-in into the cpu then for faster ram speeds naturally it might need more voltage (dram voltage and/or uncore or maybe vcore) >> produce more heat >> destabilize your potentially stable oc or force u to be stable on a bit lower core speed which is counter-beneficial to your gaming performance, we all know core is king, right?








but again I said it might, u might be lucky in the silicon lottery and have a chip that is able to be stable with high ram speeds along with high core speed, but why pay more and risk it? save the money and spend it on a better gpu and/or ssd and that's gonna be a lot more helpful to your gaming performance


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SsXxX*
> 
> what I said is that it has zero benefit to gaming, yes it might have benefit to other stuff like I said but to gaming seriously it has zero usable benefit
> 
> for example if u have 3200mhz ram vs 2133mhz, yes it might increase your fps from 160fps to 162fps say, but seriously what benefit do u get out of those 2 frames if you already are making that much frames, if your gpu can only make say 50fps; a faster ram will NOT help u reach 60fps not even a single more frame above your 50fps literally when the bottleneck is your gpu itself!
> 
> even when loading games, yes a faster ram might help u load the game in 18-19 secs instead of 20, but again if u have a fast SSD and a fast enough core to load it in 5secs ram is gonna be of no/little help here too
> 
> those numbers are just for example so that u get my point and I guess u do, go search for gaming benchmarks or why not try it your self then u will know what I'm saying
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moreover since the ram controller is built-in into the cpu then for faster ram speeds naturally it might need more voltage (dram voltage and/or uncore or maybe vcore) >> produce more heat >> destabilize your potentially stable oc or force u to be stable on a bit lower core speed which is counter-beneficial to your gaming performance, we all know core is king, right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but again I said it might, u might be lucky in the silicon lottery and have a chip that is able to be stable with high ram speeds along with high core speed, but why pay more and risk it? save the money and spend it on a better gpu and/or ssd and that's gonna be a lot more helpful to your gaming performance


Righto.


----------



## SsXxX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Righto.


wow, that's news to me, seriously I doubted my mental health after saying what I said and then seeing this! lol

but come on man, fallout 4 is VERY special case and I'm seriously surprised abt it!

here u go check the link there are benchmarks for other games which all prove my point was very close to the truth:

http://www.techspot.com/article/1171-ddr4-4000-mhz-performance/page3.html

yes fallout 4 benefitted a lot from ram speed but literally its the only one that did, I doubt other games will benefit the same

anyway thanks for the info, hmm, I guess I'm gonna have to consider ram speed on my next build then which is gonna be skylake-e


----------



## Kimir

I wouldn't say that Fallout 4 is a special case, more like it's coded properly and takes advantage or higher frequency on component such as ram.


----------



## SsXxX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> I wouldn't say that Fallout 4 is a special case, more like it's coded properly and takes advantage or higher frequency on component such as ram.


might be, but might be that its coded poorly/un-optimized , there are games that or more ram dependent like say gta v that don't get that much benefit of faster ram

nevertheless this fallout 4 thing is interesting for me, gonna go search and see abt those faster rams, I'm seriously curious now on why fallout 4 benefit that much from ddr4 and if there are other games with similar case

but seriously now *** !!!! so my 16gb 2133ram along my 4.4ghz 5930k and my gtx 1080 will not be able to max fallout 4 with +60FPS !!!!! what the hell? god I hate this planet, gonna kill myself if that is true


----------



## XTAC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gdourado*
> 
> What kind of memory speeds can a 5960X usually run with 4 sticks?
> Is it worth it to go for 3000 or 3200 kits?


You said 4 modules, but is that 4x4GB or 4x8GB? With 4x4 you can run pretty much anything. 4x8 might be a little trickier at 3200. 2666 is a good speed and every combo can run it. If you need more, I would go for 3200. If it can't quite make it with 32GB then fine, you can drop down a peg. The price gaps have narrowed quite a bit. You can probably find a nice 3200C15 kit for barely more than a 3000C15.


----------



## Silent Scone

The engine is just inherently CPU intensive, as are the previous games as well as some other examples. Regardless, the benefit is there, and binned kits are very much affordable these days. Those minimums are very hard to ignore.


----------



## SsXxX

hmm . . .

since we are abt rams, whats more important to gaming then? timing vs pure speed?


----------



## SsXxX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SsXxX*
> 
> hmm . . .
> 
> since we are abt rams, whats more important to gaming then? timing vs pure speed?


guess that says it all, its timing then as per the link below:

http://techbuyersguru.com/gaming-ddr4-memory-2133-vs-26663200mhz-8gb-vs-16gb?page=1


----------



## Gdourado

Thank you all that replied.
I want to go 4x8gb kit for a total of 32 gigs.
I prefer low profile modules since I am going to aircool.
What I meant by speed, is not the rated speed of the memory, but how fast can the IMC on the 5960X actually run the memory.
For haswell-e, the spec is 2133. Anything above is overclock and out of spec, as such, not sure to happen.
Can the IMC usually push 4 8gig dimms to 3000 speeds?

Cheers!


----------



## mOUs3y

Howdy,

Which 5960x batch would you pick:

J605B596
J067B382

Thanks!
squeek


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Righto.


Please source your infographs so we can put the data in perspective.

Edit: N/M found it in the earlier link

That test was done on a z170 board. The scaling may be entirely different on a quad channel memory platform like Haswell-E. I'd be curious to see a similar test on a x99 system.

In an *older AnandTech article*, it looks like it makes very little difference in quad channel.


----------



## SsXxX

guys, whats the max safe power draw for a 5930k?

is 220-230w while doing linx or ibt considered safe?
and is 150-160w while doing other loads and stress tests safe?

what's the redline of the absolute max safe power draw in which if I crossed I would start degrading/damaging my chip?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SsXxX*
> 
> guys, whats the max safe power draw for a 5930k?
> 
> is 220-230w while doing linx or ibt considered safe?
> and is 150-160w while doing other loads and stress tests safe?
> 
> what's the redline of the absolute max safe power draw in which if I crossed I would start degrading/damaging my chip?


It's recommended to stay under 2x the TDP while under load.


----------



## SsXxX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> It's recommended to stay under 2x the TDP while under load.


hmm . . so if the max tdp is 140w then its recommended to stay under 280w max load to still be safe

glad to hear, I guess I can push a little bit more then

here is the oc I achieved so far:
4.4ghz 1.282v >> active frequency is on so it goes to 1.2ghz 0.832v while idle

temps:
max temps with linx & ibt 87C on hottest core
max temps on realbench, aida64 and other loads 65C
power draw about 220w under linx as per coretemp

stability tests:
passed 30mins of ibt and linx
passed 8 hours realbench
pass aida64 forever








prime95 27.x passed 2 hours but I think I can do more








prime95 28.x instant crash but I guess nobody uses that anymore ya?
tested with gaming for hours and hours and was perfectly stable









more info:
active frequency and voltage are active as mentioned above
all c-states and power saving features are active
havnt touched other voltages and other digi+ features such is LLC, power switching/phases, vrm spectrum . . . all are on default values

i want opinions on the above oc, and recommendations on how to push forward









but be informed my first and foremost absolute priority is Stability and safety, and then performance comes after


----------



## unreality

Would Coretemp show you a realistic wattage?

Mine just shows 0.6 - 3.9 Watt running IBT.. Whats wrong here?


----------



## Gdourado

Between corsair LPX 3200 and Ripjaws V 3200, is there any difference in performance on x99?


----------



## Kimir

There is a difference between the Ripjaws V 3200 depending on the part number, ie Ripjaws V F4-3200C14Q-32GVR and Ripjaws V F4-3200C16D-32GVR, so yeah, there is a difference between Corsair and G.Skill.


----------



## Gdourado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> There is a difference between the Ripjaws V 3200 depending on the part number, ie Ripjaws V F4-3200C14Q-32GVR and Ripjaws V F4-3200C16D-32GVR, so yeah, there is a difference between Corsair and G.Skill.


So if both gskill and corsair are cl16, is there a big difference?


----------



## shampoo911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gdourado*
> 
> So if both gskill and corsair are cl16, is there a big difference?


im sure there is a difference... maybe in the modules... could be hynix, samsung or micron... i think the ripjaws v, use samsung and the corsair hynix...


----------



## SsXxX

check this out guys:

http://www.anandtech.com/show/8959/ddr4-haswell-e-scaling-review-2133-to-3200-with-gskill-corsair-adata-and-crucial

apparently ram speed is of no importance to gaming performance when using a discreet graphics card, who doesn't?!

it might be of benefit to ones whom use integrated graphics for gaming, but seriously who does?!!!!


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mOUs3y*
> 
> Howdy,
> 
> Which 5960x batch would you pick:
> 
> J605B596
> J067B382
> 
> Thanks!
> squeek


I am sure either one will be fine, the mor recent J's tend to be able to run higher frequencies at slightly lower voltages. But it's the old silicon lottery.


----------



## mOUs3y

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moorhen2*
> 
> I am sure either one will be fine, the mor recent J's tend to be able to run higher frequencies at slightly lower voltages. But it's the old silicon lottery.


Cool thanks for the reply. I'll just grab the J6; i'm assuming the 6 stands for 2016. I never saw any threads showing a J0 though. I'll let you know how it goes


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mOUs3y*
> 
> Cool thanks for the reply. I'll just grab the J6; i'm assuming the 6 stands for 2016. I never saw any threads showing a J0 though. I'll let you know how it goes


J0 would mean it was produced in 2010, there's likely a typo somewhere.


----------



## Gdourado

Between these kits, what is the best option:

Mobo is a X99-S.
CPU is 5960X

F4-3200C16Q-32GVK - 134 Euro
F4-3200C16Q-32GVKB - 132 Euro
CMK32GX4M4B2800C14 - 136 Euro
CMK32GX4M4B3200C16 - 145 Euro
F4-3400C16Q-32GVK - 168 Euro
F4-3000C14Q-32GVK - 168 Euro
F4-3200C15Q-32GVK - 168 Euro

I just don't see the differences...
Too many choices...


----------



## JamesSR

Just taken delivery of a 5820k J551 batch, anyone know if it's likely to be any good? Decided on this rather than a Broadwell-e for a new build


----------



## xkm1948

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gdourado*
> 
> Between these kits, what is the best option:
> 
> Mobo is a X99-S.
> CPU is 5960X
> 
> F4-3200C16Q-32GVK - 134 Euro
> F4-3200C16Q-32GVKB - 132 Euro
> CMK32GX4M4B2800C14 - 136 Euro
> CMK32GX4M4B3200C16 - 145 Euro
> F4-3400C16Q-32GVK - 168 Euro
> F4-3000C14Q-32GVK - 168 Euro
> F4-3200C15Q-32GVK - 168 Euro
> 
> I just don't see the differences...
> Too many choices...


Go for 100BCLK based ones only. These will aid in stability. So DDR4-3200 with tight timing kits.


----------



## xkm1948

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SsXxX*
> 
> check this out guys:
> 
> http://www.anandtech.com/show/8959/ddr4-haswell-e-scaling-review-2133-to-3200-with-gskill-corsair-adata-and-crucial
> 
> apparently ram speed is of no importance to gaming performance when using a discreet graphics card, who doesn't?!
> 
> it might be of benefit to ones whom use integrated graphics for gaming, but seriously who does?!!!!


Not every one purchase X99 just for gaming.

I use mine for genome workbench, and high speed RAM does help a lot.


----------



## Jpmboy

pretty pointless... trying to justify slow ram. This is overclock.net, not slowram.net


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mOUs3y*
> 
> Howdy,
> 
> Which 5960x batch would you pick:
> 
> J605B596
> J067B382
> 
> Thanks!
> squeek


I usually go by serial number. Which of those batches have a 2W prefixed serial number?

Those are 2016prod batches so I'm not sure if Intel has switched to the new serial number scheme for the 5960x. Post em!


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JamesSR*
> 
> 
> 
> Just taken delivery of a 5820k J551 batch, anyone know if it's likely to be any good? Decided on this rather than a Broadwell-e for a new build


2W serial number. Should be solid. Aim for 4.6 & <1.23V. Should be able to do it.


----------



## JamesSR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> 2W serial number. Should be solid. Aim for 4.6 & <1.23V. Should be able to do it.


Great  looks like I've been lucky so far, thanks for the info


----------



## mOUs3y

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> 2W serial number. Should be solid. Aim for 4.6 & <1.23V. Should be able to do it.


where you see 2W?


----------



## JamesSR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mOUs3y*
> 
> where you see 2W?


I've removed the photo, it starts 2w54...for some reason the forum is showing an image for a 5960


----------



## mOUs3y

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> I usually go by serial number. Which of those batches have a 2W prefixed serial number?
> 
> Those are 2016prod batches so I'm not sure if Intel has switched to the new serial number scheme for the 5960x. Post em!


i got the J6. here's a pic


----------



## mOUs3y

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JamesSR*
> 
> I've removed the photo, it starts 2w54...for some reason the forum is showing an image for a 5960


grats! guess I'm unlucky mine doesnt start with 2w


----------



## JamesSR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mOUs3y*
> 
> grats! guess I'm unlucky mine doesnt start with 2w


Well we will see how good it is soon...


----------



## mOUs3y

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JamesSR*
> 
> Well we will see how good it is soon...


good luck! keep us posted. I can't do mine until Thursday newegg forgot my mobo :/


----------



## JamesSR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mOUs3y*
> 
> good luck! keep us posted. I can't do mine until Thursday newegg forgot my mobo :/


How annoying! Hope they send you something as compensation ;-)


----------



## SsXxX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SsXxX*
> 
> stability tests:
> passed 30mins of ibt and linx
> passed 8 hours realbench
> pass aida64 forever
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> prime95 27.x passed 2 hours but I think I can do more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> prime95 28.x instant crash but I guess nobody uses that anymore ya?
> tested with gaming for hours and hours and was perfectly stable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but be informed my first and foremost absolute priority is Stability and safety, and then performance comes after


guys plz advice, are those stress tests enough to prove my stability?

I know prime95 28.x is not supposed to be used with haswell-e but no matter what I cant not ask myself why while I passed every stress test prime95 28.x is still an instant fail!


----------



## Streetdragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SsXxX*
> 
> guys plz advice, are those stress tests enough to prove my stability?
> 
> I know prime95 28.x is not supposed to be used with haswell-e but no matter what I cant not ask myself why while I passed every stress test prime95 28.x is still an instant fail!


Fo me i would say it is fully stable


----------



## Nizzen

If the cpu i stable in the programs and games you use, then it is stable enough


----------



## SsXxX

hmm . . . thanks guys

BUT . . . is 220w power draw from cpu alone ok?


----------



## XTAC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SsXxX*
> 
> guys plz advice, are those stress tests enough to prove my stability?
> 
> I know prime95 28.x is not supposed to be used with haswell-e but no matter what I cant not ask myself why while I passed every stress test prime95 28.x is still an instant fail!


The problem is Prime needs huge amounts of voltage over what is an otherwise stable setting. I remember this blog from when I first picked an X99 and I have had similar results across my massive sample size of "4" Haswell-E CPUs. OCCT 4.4.2 also seems to be a little more needy compared to other tests as you approach the limits of your chip. Remember, you only need to be able to pass a stress test if your system is going to face similar loads or tasks. Someone who is never going to do video encoding, doesn't really need to pass x264/x265. Likewise, unless you intend to use this system to crunch numbers 24/7, you don't need to be Prime95 stable and even if you were setting up that kind of system, you aren't going to push the edges of your frequency and voltage for a run all day rig.

If you don't have specific professional applications to run, use AIDA64 or Intel XTU. It's an easy pass and will tell you if you are in the ball park. I didn't like Real Bench at first, but I have decided it is a good test for Haswell-E if you have some more demanding CPU loads without requiring a huge voltage boost. I think you have demonstrated enough stability to move on and enjoy your set-up, instead of burning off your TIM.


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mOUs3y*
> 
> i got the J6. here's a pic


Week 5, 2016.


----------



## Gdourado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xkm1948*
> 
> Go for 100BCLK based ones only. These will aid in stability. So DDR4-3200 with tight timing kits.


Which models are the ones with 100 base clock?

Cheers


----------



## XTAC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gdourado*
> 
> Which models are the ones with 100 base clock?
> 
> Cheers


He's referring to the 3200 MHz (or 2666) running on the standard 100 BCLK. The 2800 and 3000 speeds sometimes need the 125 strap to gain more stability, although that does not mean it isn't possible at 100. Typically, you lose your ability to run adaptive voltage at the 125 strap and it can have repercussions if you have a lot PCI-E devices in use. Chances are the 3000 kit will overclock further to 3200 and of course the 3200 kit can be run at 3000, 2666, or anything else. If you are someone who hates to even touch the BIOS, then picking a specific XMP setting that you know you will run is more important. For anyone else, you can always change the four primary timings, DRAM voltage, and let the board choose the rest. The kit with the lowest latency (C15, C14, C16) at the highest speed likely has the greatest potential.

Most kits need to go up a C-latency level (15 -> 16) for going up one speed (3000 to 3200) or go down one level for each standard frequency dropped. So a C15 kit at 3200 can probably run [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], etc. This is a generalization and you never know what you can do until you get the kit installed and try. Originally, frequency trumped latency on DDR4. C15-3200 is faster than C14-3000. However, the gap seems to be shrinking, as it eventually always does. On the newer 3000 series Asus BIOS, the gap between C12-2666 and C15-3200 has become almost non-existent. Hours and hours of tuning might be able to eek out a slightly larger gap, but I am not memory bandwidth limited so I don't pursue it. You may need to ask the same question of yourself. If the money doesn't matter, take the C15-3200 kit. Is it worth 35 Euros more than 3200C16 kit? Only if you need every bit of memory bandwidth or are looking forward to doing some memory overclocking.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SsXxX*
> 
> guys plz advice, are those stress tests enough to prove my stability?
> 
> I know prime95 28.x is not supposed to be used with haswell-e but no matter what I cant not ask myself why while I passed every stress test prime95 28.x is still an instant fail!


That's because you either are still failing to understand why these tests are not feasible in some cases, or you suffer with some form of OCD


----------



## GRABibus

Got my new MB on Friday : ASUS X99 Deluxe II !
My MSI X99S GAMING 7 failed (Frying RAM modules one by one, even at low voltage) and entering always in 04-5-60 bug....

Will post some overclock results here soon.

Seems that the CPU hots much more than with my former MSI, even with same vcore, same Vccin, Same Vring....
I aml in override mode (Not adaptative, not offset).

My cooling has been mounted 2 times (Grain of rice in the center of the CPU, Grizzly Kryonaut)...

so, it must be due to some voltage managment which are diffenrent from my former MSI.


----------



## mOUs3y

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> Got my new MB on Friday : ASUS X99 Deluxe II !
> My MSI X99S GAMING 7 failed (Frying RAM modules one by one, even at low voltage) and entering always in 04-5-60 bug....
> 
> Will post some overclock results here soon.
> 
> Seems that the CPU hots much more than with my former MSI, even with same vcore, same Vccin, Same Vring....
> I aml in override mode (Not adaptative, not offset).
> 
> My cooling has been mounted 2 times (Grain of rice in the center of the CPU, Grizzly Kryonaut)...
> 
> so, it must be due to some voltage managment which are diffenrent from my former MSI.


oh oh. keep us posted. i bought the same board comes in a few days.


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> I wouldn't say that Fallout 4 is a special case, more like it's coded properly and takes advantage or higher frequency on component such as ram.


Fallout 4 being unusually bottlenecked by memory performance doesn't imply it's 'coded properly'.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SsXxX*
> 
> is 220-230w while doing linx or ibt considered safe?


For a Haswell-E hex core that's about as high as I'd want to see it without it being quite cold.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> pretty pointless... trying to justify slow ram. This is overclock.net, not slowram.net


Slow RAM benefits from OCing the most!


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Is 2400-12-12-12-35-1T really bad for mem OC?

I want to buy a new shiny 32GB mem kit, but I need a reason to do it.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> Fallout 4 being unusually bottlenecked by memory performance doesn't imply it's 'coded properly'.
> For a Haswell-E hex core that's about as high as I'd want to see it without it being quite cold.
> *Slow RAM benefits from OCing the most!*










for sure!


----------



## sinholueiro

Well, boys, I'm talking to you from a 5820k at 4.5Ghz and 1.25V. It seems stable at the moment. I only OCed the core and I keep the C states and the XMP profile at 3200Mhz. Hoping that this config is stable!









BTW: I'm rocking a Hyper 212 Evo and achieves 81ºC in full load, maybe more if I keep the stress test more time. I promiss to get liquid cooling someday.


----------



## XTAC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> Is 2400-12-12-12-35-1T really bad for mem OC?
> 
> I want to buy a new shiny 32GB mem kit, but I need a reason to do it.


I think 2400C12 is about where most kits end up. I can do 11-12--12, but that isn't better than [email protected] Corsair has an 8GBx4 2400 10-12-12 kit and the 8x4 G.Skill 3200C14's can probably do 2400C10 as well, but other than those there's not much guarantee of improvement from other kits.


----------



## kgtuning

Hey guys just got my 5820k.. its a "J" batch. Are there good batches? If so how is J?


----------



## Kutalion

Guys which 16gb kit (4x4) from trident-Z do you recommend? On their site i found only 64gb Quad channel certified kits.
I'm looking for something along the 3200-3466 line. I'm on X99-S and 5820k.


----------



## MR-e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> Hey guys just got my 5820k.. its a "J" batch. Are there good batches? If so how is J?


Newer J batches have been reported with better than average results. For example, my J607* is a 4.7GHz Silicon Lottery bin. There's also been a little bit of claim stating that serial numbers in the "2W" range are also good. Take that for what you will, but you'll only know when I put her through the grind. Let us know how yours clocks!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kutalion*
> 
> Guys which 16gb kit (4x4) from trident-Z do you recommend? On their site i found only 64gb Quad channel certified kits.
> I'm looking for something along the 3200-3466 line. I'm on X99-S and 5820k.


If you look X99/Z170 Memory Optimization thread, you'll find the 3200C14 4x8GB kit has been very popular for HW-E. You may need to tweak the memory config in bios to get it running.


----------



## aerotracks

My first 6 core







- I'm about to retest this 5820k, tim application was terrible first two times

http://abload.de/image.php?img=20160531-163054rtjml.png

Batch is J604


----------



## Mr-Dark

Hello all

I just want to make sure this possible..

Asus x99 Deluxe U3.1
5820k
64GB Corsair dominator platinum
3* MSI 980 TI Golden Edition

the site say 3 Way SLI is fine with 5820k all at 8x



I also have Sound card and 2 * Samsung 950 Pro.. can i use those ? at least single 950 pro at 4x ?


----------



## unreality

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello all
> 
> I just want to make sure this possible..
> 
> Asus x99 Deluxe U3.1
> 5820k
> 64GB Corsair dominator platinum
> 3* MSI 980 TI Golden Edition
> 
> the site say 3 Way SLI is fine with 5820k all at 8x
> 
> I also have Sound card and 2 * Samsung 950 Pro.. can i use those ? at least single 950 pro at 4x ?


Just my humble opinion, but id stay away from 3 way SLI for now. Nvidia wont support more than 2 way SLI in the future and even dual SLI youll have problems in some scenarios. I wont talk about all the other known disadvantages youll have with SLI, BUT worst of all youll always first be VRAM limited with that kind of power. 6GB aint enough for the next 2 years (look at mirrors edge benches)


----------



## MR-e

Dark - 5820K is 28 lane cpu. If you go tri sli @ 8x each, that will leave you with 4 pcie lanes. You must pick from 1 of your 2x 950's if you want full 4x speed. Then you would have to drop your sound card as well.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unreality*
> 
> Just my humble opinion, but id stay away from 3 way SLI for now. Nvidia wont support more than 2 way SLI in the future and even dual SLI youll have problems in some scenarios. I wont talk about all the other known disadvantages youll have with SLI, BUT worst of all youll always first be VRAM limited with that kind of power. 6GB aint enough for the next 2 years (look at mirrors edge benches)


Hello

I can confirm 3 way may not work in all game, but at least in BF4.. I got 3 card's yesterday.. so its worth a shot









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> Dark - 5820K is 28 lane cpu. If you go tri sli @ 8x each, that will leave you with 4 pcie lanes. You must pick from 1 of your 2x 950's if you want full 4x speed. Then you would have to drop your sound card as well.


Oops, so now 2 950 pro each @2x, or one 950 pro at 4X right ? with single 950 pro i can use sound card right ?

was thinking about 2* 950pro and Intel 750 SSD..lol









I'm waiting the new V extreme and 6850k.. so i can upgrade.. but for now the stupid I5 6600k @4.6ghz bottleneck me


----------



## MR-e

Hmm, I'm not sure how you'd go about doing it in the bios of it's it's possible to run them at 2x speed. My system is down right now waiting for parts so I can't go in and tinker. You'd have to try it and let us find out. Unless someone who's done it before can chime in and let us know how it works. Either way, good luck


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> Newer J batches have been reported with better than average results. For example, my J607* is a 4.7GHz Silicon Lottery bin. There's also been a little bit of claim stating that serial numbers in the "2W" range are also good. Take that for what you will, but you'll only know when I put her through the grind. Let us know how yours clocks!
> If you look X99/Z170 Memory Optimization thread, you'll find the 3200C14 4x8GB kit has been very popular for HW-E. You may need to tweak the memory config in bios to get it running.


J60/2W here, Just now up and running. will report back when I overclock it. thanks


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello all
> 
> I just want to make sure this possible..
> 
> Asus x99 Deluxe U3.1
> 5820k
> 64GB Corsair dominator platinum
> 3* MSI 980 TI Golden Edition
> 
> the site say 3 Way SLI is fine with 5820k all at 8x
> 
> 
> 
> I also have Sound card and 2 * Samsung 950 Pro.. can i use those ? at least single 950 pro at 4x ?


Would be best a 40 lane cpu to run all that stuff with their max lane configuration.


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Would be best a 40 lane cpu to run all that stuff with their max lane configuration.


do you know why they changed that on deluxe II?

Edit: I mean they changed the GPU spacing for sli 2way/3way.


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> Newer J batches have been reported with better than average results. For example, my J607* is a 4.7GHz Silicon Lottery bin. There's also been a little bit of claim stating that serial numbers in the "2W" range are also good. Take that for what you will, but you'll only know when I put her through the grind. Let us know how yours clocks!
> If you look X99/Z170 Memory Optimization thread, you'll find the 3200C14 4x8GB kit has been very popular for HW-E. You may need to tweak the memory config in bios to get it running.


I take it yours is in the 2W range also?









I've been through 4 5960X's, and also 4 5820K's. All of the 2W chips ( half of them ) were all great clockers. All of the non 2W chips were pretty much potato. J & L batches


----------



## cookiesowns

EDIT


----------



## carlhil2

The whole "2W clock higher" thing might be real, my new 5960x from MC is 2W, it does 4.7 @1.32volts so far. cache at 4.4 @1.25v. I am waiting on new mobo/ram to continue further. this was just a quick, dirty OC. after everything is said and done, I am hoping for 4.8 stable, at under 1.35v. was going to jump on the 6900k, but, decided to just wait til SL-E....







the person who bought my sig rig chip is happy with it though.


----------



## mus1mus

I guess, I'll have to agree. 2W J-Batch seem to have higher ceiling.


----------



## MR-e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> I take it yours is in the 2W range also?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been through 4 5960X's, and also 4 5820K's. All of the 2W chips ( half of them ) were all great clockers. All of the non 2W chips were pretty much potato. J & L batches


I'll have to double check when I'm home, meant to do it this morning before work but totally forgot as I was running late


----------



## obiwansotti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> I wouldn't say that Fallout 4 is a special case, more like it's coded properly and takes advantage or higher frequency on component such as ram.


Or is it coded in such a ****y way that it can't keep the CPU feed properly without massive bandwidth. Having CPU stalling out constantly because of bandwidth issues sounds more like poor coding instead of something to be commended.

TLDR: don't be an armchair coder, even if you write code for a living you know less than you think you do about how someone else's code works.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Nvm


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *obiwansotti*
> 
> Or is it coded in such a ****y way that it can't keep the CPU feed properly without massive bandwidth. Having CPU stalling out constantly because of bandwidth issues sounds more like poor coding instead of something to be commended.
> 
> TLDR: don't be an armchair coder, even if you write code for a living you know less than you think you do about how someone else's code works.


Oh God, second time this message of mine been quoted... Don't you get the irony in my post? I didn't said that fallout 4 was properly coded ffs. I mean really, I got the game, installed it with the disc then when started it it required 20Go of update. So no, by no mean my post was serious, maybe I should have added more smiley faces for you guys to get my post.


----------



## obiwansotti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Oh God, second time this message of mine been quoted... Don't you get the irony in my post? I didn't said that fallout 4 was properly coded ffs. I mean really, I got the game, installed it with the disc then when started it it required 20Go of update. So no, by no mean my post was serious, maybe I should have added more smiley faces for you guys to get my post.


My bad, my sarcasm detector isn't fully functional until my 3rd cup of coffee.


----------



## Gdourado

Can someone please be so kind as to tell me which of these 4 memory kits would be better for a X99 build with a 5960X?

They are listed from cheaper to more expensive:
http://www.gskill.com/en/product/f4-3200c16q-32gvkb
http://www.gskill.com/en/product/f4-3200c16q-32gvk
http://www.gskill.com/en/product/f4-3200c15q-32gvk
http://www.gskill.com/en/product/f4-3200c14q-32gvk

Thanks!


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gdourado*
> 
> Can someone please be so kind as to tell me which of these 4 memory kits would be better for a X99 build with a 5960X?
> 
> They are listed from cheaper to more expensive:
> http://www.gskill.com/en/product/f4-3200c16q-32gvkb
> http://www.gskill.com/en/product/f4-3200c16q-32gvk
> http://www.gskill.com/en/product/f4-3200c15q-32gvk
> http://www.gskill.com/en/product/f4-3200c14q-32gvk
> 
> Thanks!


F4-3200C14Q-32GVK


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> F4-3200C14Q-32GVK


^^ this is my vote too.


----------



## Kimir

And so is mine 3200C14 samsung B-die based kit play nicely with HW-E.


----------



## Gdourado

I am thinking about going for the gskill CL14 kit:
http://www.gskill.com/en/product/f4-3200c14q2-64gvk

But the kit is 46mm in height.
The Corsair LPX is 34mm.
http://www.corsair.com/en/vengeance-lpx-32gb-4x8gb-ddr4-dram-3200mhz-c16-memory-kit-black-cmk32gx4m4b3200c16

That can be the difference between using 14cm fans on the cooler vs 12cm ones...
in performance, is the Gskill better in a way that I can actually tell?
In what usage scenarios would I notice more performance?

Thank you.


----------



## xarot

Well the first one is 64GB while the second is only 32GB. My opinion only but I'd say you don't notice any difference outside benchmarks if you compare two kits with same density and frequency and try to find the difference from latency side only.


----------



## Gdourado

I listed the wrong Gskil.
I am trying to compare both 4x8gb kits.
The Gskil is 3200 cl14 while the corsair is cl16.
Any difference in general desktop usage and gaming?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gdourado*
> 
> I listed the wrong Gskil.
> I am trying to compare both 4x8gb kits.
> The Gskil is 3200 cl14 while the corsair is cl16.
> *Any difference in general desktop usage and gaming*?


in that usage - very little to no perceptible difference. the GS 3200c14 kit is the better one tho.


----------



## shampoo911

whoa... 3200mhz c14? dayum!!


----------



## zoson

Ugh, just realized this wasn't the thread I thought it was.


----------



## JamesSR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> The whole "2W clock higher" thing might be real, my new 5960x from MC is 2W, it does 4.7 @1.32volts so far. cache at 4.4 @1.25v. I am waiting on new mobo/ram to continue further. this was just a quick, dirty OC. after everything is said and done, I am hoping for 4.8 stable, at under 1.35v. was going to jump on the 6900k, but, decided to just wait til SL-E....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the person who bought my sig rig chip is happy with it though.


It might well be...my 2w J batch 5820k is booting at 4.7Ghz at 1.35v but I can't get it stable, but do need to play with the cache more. Heck even Ai Suite got it running at per core 3 X 4.8 Ghz and 3 X 4.7 Ghz but again not stable


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JamesSR*
> 
> It might well be...my 2w J batch 5820k is booting at 4.7Ghz at 1.35v but I can't get it stable, but do need to play with the cache more. Heck even Ai Suite got it running at per core 3 X 4.8 Ghz and 3 X 4.7 Ghz but again not stable


If you have not played with vccin then that could very well be the reason you cant get it stable. Also at 1.35v that's about all these chips can handle on water cooled setups before temps get out of hand.


----------



## JamesSR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> If you have not played with vccin then that could very well be the reason you cant get it stable. Also at 1.35v that's about all these chips can handle on water cooled setups before temps get out of hand.


Thanks for the tip, should I try 1.25v at say 4.4GHz for the cache as a start?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JamesSR*
> 
> Thanks for the tip, should I try 1.25v at say 4.4GHz for the cache as a start?


With cache you need to work your way up slowly. I'd give 4.0Ghz and 1.2vring a go first.


----------



## ssateneth

There are also a number of other really great kits, but some of them are only certified for dual channel. You are free to get 2 of them to try and work some magic, but you'll be outside the manufacturer's specs. The 2x8GB 3600C15 kit is attractive and might be able to get 3400-3466 C14 or 3200-3333 C13 or similar/better CAS to frequency ratios if frequency is an issue for your IMC. Some of these -may- not yet be available to retail.

Here are the 'cream of the crop' high capacity kits (No 4GB modules)

Code:



Code:


PC4-33000 / DDR4 4133 Mhz   2 x 8GB      19-21-21-41    1.35V   Trident Z   F4-4133C19D-16GTZA  (Dual-channel certified only)
PC4-29800 / DDR4 3733 Mhz   2 x 8GB      17-17-17-37    1.35V   Trident Z   F4-3733C17D-16GTZA  (Dual-channel certified only)
PC4-28800 / DDR4 3600 Mhz   2 x 8GB      15-15-15-35    1.35V   Trident Z   F4-3600C15D-16GTZ   (Dual-channel certified only)
PC4-28800 / DDR4 3600 Mhz   2 x 8GB      16-16-16-36    1.35V   Trident Z   F4-3600C16D-16GTZ   (Dual-channel certified only, about 25% less cost)
PC4-25600 / DDR4 3200 Mhz   2 x 8GB      14-14-14-34    1.35V   Trident Z   F4-3200C14D-16GTZ   (Dual-channel certified only)
PC4-27200 / DDR4 3400 Mhz   2 x 16GB(!)  16-16-16-36    1.35V   Trident Z   F4-3400C16D-32GTZ   (Dual-channel certified only)
PC4-25600 / DDR4 3200 Mhz   2 x 16GB(!)  14-14-14-34    1.35V   Trident Z   F4-3200C14D-32GTZ   (Dual-channel certified only)
PC4-28800 / DDR4 3600 Mhz   4 x 8GB      17-18-18-38    1.35V   Trident Z   F4-3600C17Q-32GTZ
PC4-27700 / DDR4 3466 Mhz   4 x 8GB      16-18-18-38    1.35V   Trident Z   F4-3466C16Q-32GTZ
PC4-26400 / DDR4 3300 Mhz   4 x 8GB      16-16-16-36    1.35V   Trident Z   F4-3300C16Q-32GTZ
PC4-25600 / DDR4 3200 Mhz   4 x 8GB      14-14-14-34    1.35V   Trident Z   F4-3200C14Q-32GTZ
PC4-27200 / DDR4 3400 Mhz   4 x 16GB(!)  16-16-16-36    1.35V   Trident Z   F4-3400C16Q-64GTZ
PC4-25600 / DDR4 3200 Mhz   4 x 16GB(!)  14-14-14-34    1.35V   Trident Z   F4-3200C14Q-64GTZ
PC4-27700 / DDR4 3466 Mhz   8(!) x 8GB   16-18-18-38    1.35V   Trident Z   F4-3466C16Q2-64GTZ
PC4-26400 / DDR4 3300 Mhz   8(!) x 8GB   16-16-16-36    1.35V   Trident Z   F4-3300C16Q2-64GTZ
PC4-25600 / DDR4 3200 Mhz   8(!) x 8GB   14-14-14-34    1.35V   Trident Z   F4-3200C14Q2-64GTZ
PC4-26600 / DDR4 3333 Mhz   8 x 16GB(!!) 16-18-18-38    1.35V   Trident Z   F4-3333C16Q2-128GTZB
PC4-26400 / DDR4 3300 Mhz   8 x 16GB(!!) 16-16-16-36    1.35V   Trident Z   F4-3300C16Q2-128GTZ
PC4-25600 / DDR4 3200 Mhz   8 x 16GB(!!) 14-14-14-34    1.35V   Trident Z   F4-3200C14Q2-128GTZ


----------



## MR-e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssateneth*
> 
> There are also a number of other really great kits, but some of them are only certified for dual channel. You are free to get 2 of them to try and work some magic, but you'll be outside the manufacturer's specs. The 2x8GB 3600C15 kit is attractive and might be able to get 3400-3466 C14 or 3200-3333 C13 or similar/better CAS to frequency ratios if frequency is an issue for your IMC. Some of these -may- not yet be available to retail.
> 
> Here are the 'cream of the crop' high capacity kits (No 4GB modules)
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> PC4-33000 / DDR4 4133 Mhz   2 x 8GB      19-21-21-41    1.35V   Trident Z   F4-4133C19D-16GTZA  (Dual-channel certified only)
> PC4-29800 / DDR4 3733 Mhz   2 x 8GB      17-17-17-37    1.35V   Trident Z   F4-3733C17D-16GTZA  (Dual-channel certified only)
> PC4-28800 / DDR4 3600 Mhz   2 x 8GB      15-15-15-35    1.35V   Trident Z   F4-3600C15D-16GTZ   (Dual-channel certified only)
> PC4-28800 / DDR4 3600 Mhz   2 x 8GB      16-16-16-36    1.35V   Trident Z   F4-3600C16D-16GTZ   (Dual-channel certified only, about 25% less cost)
> PC4-25600 / DDR4 3200 Mhz   2 x 8GB      14-14-14-34    1.35V   Trident Z   F4-3200C14D-16GTZ   (Dual-channel certified only)
> PC4-27200 / DDR4 3400 Mhz   2 x 16GB(!)  16-16-16-36    1.35V   Trident Z   F4-3400C16D-32GTZ   (Dual-channel certified only)
> PC4-25600 / DDR4 3200 Mhz   2 x 16GB(!)  14-14-14-34    1.35V   Trident Z   F4-3200C14D-32GTZ   (Dual-channel certified only)
> PC4-28800 / DDR4 3600 Mhz   4 x 8GB      17-18-18-38    1.35V   Trident Z   F4-3600C17Q-32GTZ
> PC4-27700 / DDR4 3466 Mhz   4 x 8GB      16-18-18-38    1.35V   Trident Z   F4-3466C16Q-32GTZ
> PC4-26400 / DDR4 3300 Mhz   4 x 8GB      16-16-16-36    1.35V   Trident Z   F4-3300C16Q-32GTZ
> PC4-25600 / DDR4 3200 Mhz   4 x 8GB      14-14-14-34    1.35V   Trident Z   F4-3200C14Q-32GTZ
> PC4-27200 / DDR4 3400 Mhz   4 x 16GB(!)  16-16-16-36    1.35V   Trident Z   F4-3400C16Q-64GTZ
> PC4-25600 / DDR4 3200 Mhz   4 x 16GB(!)  14-14-14-34    1.35V   Trident Z   F4-3200C14Q-64GTZ
> PC4-27700 / DDR4 3466 Mhz   8(!) x 8GB   16-18-18-38    1.35V   Trident Z   F4-3466C16Q2-64GTZ
> PC4-26400 / DDR4 3300 Mhz   8(!) x 8GB   16-16-16-36    1.35V   Trident Z   F4-3300C16Q2-64GTZ
> PC4-25600 / DDR4 3200 Mhz   8(!) x 8GB   14-14-14-34    1.35V   Trident Z   F4-3200C14Q2-64GTZ
> PC4-26600 / DDR4 3333 Mhz   8 x 16GB(!!) 16-18-18-38    1.35V   Trident Z   F4-3333C16Q2-128GTZB
> PC4-26400 / DDR4 3300 Mhz   8 x 16GB(!!) 16-16-16-36    1.35V   Trident Z   F4-3300C16Q2-128GTZ
> PC4-25600 / DDR4 3200 Mhz   8 x 16GB(!!) 14-14-14-34    1.35V   Trident Z   F4-3200C14Q2-128GTZ


Are these all E-Die modules?


----------



## JamesSR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> With cache you need to work your way up slowly. I'd give 4.0Ghz and 1.2vring a go first.


Will do and thank you


----------



## ssateneth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> Are these all E-Die modules?


I wouldn't know. Sorry. Just ripped the highest end DDR4 kits from a comprehensive list of -all- gskill items.


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> Are these all E-Die modules?


No, the 3200c14 are B-die


----------



## Synik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> No, the 3200c14 are B-die


What is the difference between b and e die? Is there a reason to get one over the other?


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synik*
> 
> What is the difference between b and e die? Is there a reason to get one over the other?


It's the difference of revision on the chips under the heat-spreader, if I'm not mistaken, E-die goes higher in frequency ( 3866c18-22-22-42, 4000c19-21-21-41, 4133c19-25-25-45) while B-die get lower timings (3200c14-14-14-32, 3600c16-16-16-36 and newer 3200c13 and 3600c15 as well).
Also B-die only exist in 8GB stick while E-die is available in 4GB
B-die 3200c14 is the following - 5W*B*:








and E-die 5W*E*:









On HW-E, the higher frequency is not what we are interested in as the IMC is what's limiting us, so it's better to get the lowest timing ones. And it was shown multiple times that B-die is pretty much plug & play while the other "die" had stick not recognized at the advertised timing and voltage (which need more fine tuning and can be a pita for those that never touched memory settings).


----------



## cookiesowns

The B die sticks are plug in play because 8GB is single sided vs double sided on D and E die 8GB dimms

That said I'm excited for G skills new high density B die skus, or I may just get the highest bin 128GB kit. Just not sure how my IMC will do at that density and 3200 @ C14


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Hi!

I've installed my XE240 rad now and my temps seems to be a bit on the high side.

When folding Nacl they're about 55-60¤C. Package is on 65¤C. This is with 6x Eloop @780 RPM on EK XTX360 and 2x Eloop 780RPM on EK XE240. My D5 is running on 80%.

OC is 4500/4000 on 1.250V/1.100V, VCCIN 1.900V. GPU is idle.

I find it quite high?

Can some of you with the same CPU/voltage test Folding Nacl? (You can find it online, here )

Cheers!









EDIT: I know your loops are going to be different, but is good to know where I'm at compared to others. I'm using a Supremecy Evo, with the 2011-3 jetplate.


----------



## MR-e

^ what's your ambient temps like? That will also play a factor into your temps as well. Especially now since it's summer season. With an 8 core cpu oc'd to 4.5/4.0 that seems like a decent temp. I can't give you a comparison right now since my build is on hold due to mobo packaging


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> Hi!
> 
> I've installed my XE240 rad now and my temps seems to be a bit on the high side.
> 
> When folding Nacl they're about 55-60¤C. Package is on 65¤C. This is with 6x Eloop @780 RPM on EK XTX360 and 2x Eloop 780RPM on EK XE240. My D5 is running on 80%.
> 
> OC is 4500/4000 on 1.250V/1.100V, VCCIN 1.900V. GPU is idle.
> 
> I find it quite high?
> 
> Can some of you with the same CPU/voltage test Folding Nacl? (You can find it online, here )
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: I know your loops are going to be different, but is good to know where I'm at compared to others. I'm using a Supremecy Evo, with the 2011-3 jetplate.


Those temps seem about right.


----------



## mOUs3y

Hi guys,

So I'm new to watercooling. I got me two EK rads. I "rinsed" them with room temp distilled water and shook them for about 3-5 min and repeated up to three times max. Since there was only like 1 micro spec of black dust that came out, I thought it was clean; however, after reading on some of the other threads, people stated that is not long enough. Should I drain my loop and use hot water on the rads, shake like crazy, and leave water in it overnight to make sure nothing comes out? Or can just do that in a few months when i change out the coolant and hoses? I should have came to this board first instead of reading EK's instructions saying, "...no need to rinse..."

When you empty out the loop for the 6-12 month maintenance, do you guys just drain and refill, or run distilled water through the loop to clean out the parts or disconnect even the waterblocks, disassemble them then rinse with distilled water one by one?


----------



## FatherBoard PSU

Ran into a weird problem I had a failed sleep attempt and ive seen it when my overclock is unstable. Went in and messed with some settings but now no matter what i do my 5820k is locked at 33 multipler in the OS. I have flashed to the latest bios and reset all OC settings but still i pull up real temp or hw monitor and both say it is maxing out at 3.3ghz. Im at a loss and dont know why it is locked at 3.3. any ideas?


----------



## Streetdragon

windows energysaving settings. i think you are in the "performence mode" that let the cpu run at max cloc kall the time


----------



## FatherBoard PSU

Not sure why but it seems like manual mode does not save the setting in the BIOS. If i put my mobo in manual mode and change the multplier and reboot the "hardware monitor" on the right side of the BIOS (x99 deluxe) shows the stock 33 multipler, go to AI tweaker and it shows it should be at 41. Set to XMP and change multiple and reset and then the numbers show accurate. Guess i will have to keep in on XMP to actually save settings for some reason.

edit: I also notice that in XMP turbo boost is disabled, while in manual mode I cannot change turbo boost to disabled unless i keep multiplier at auto, if i change the multiplier off auto, turbo boost enables automatically. If I try to boot with the multiplier on auto and turbo boost enabled windows either freezes at the splash screen or blue screens at the splash screen. Basically the only way I can boot my system at this point is to have it on the XMP profile which has proven to be unstable at random times so I want to try stock ram settings and even CPU but my system will not boot with stock CPU RAM settings at this point.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FatherBoard PSU*
> 
> Not sure why but it seems like manual mode does not save the setting in the BIOS. If i put my mobo in manual mode and change the multplier and reboot the "hardware monitor" on the right side of the BIOS (x99 deluxe) shows the stock 33 multipler, go to AI tweaker and it shows it should be at 41. Set to XMP and change multiple and reset and then the numbers show accurate. Guess i will have to keep in on XMP to actually save settings for some reason.
> 
> edit: I also notice that in XMP turbo boost is disabled, while in manual mode I cannot change turbo boost to disabled unless i keep multiplier at auto, if i change the multiplier off auto, turbo boost enables automatically. If I try to boot with the multiplier on auto and turbo boost enabled windows either freezes at the splash screen or blue screens at the splash screen. Basically the only way I can boot my system at this point is to have it on the XMP profile which has proven to be unstable at random times so I want to try stock ram settings and even CPU but my system will not boot with stock CPU RAM settings at this point.


33 on 1.25 strap gives you a multiplier of 41 so doesn't sound like anything is broken here.


----------



## FatherBoard PSU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> 33 on 1.25 strap gives you a multiplier of 41 so doesn't sound like anything is broken here.


but if i drop off xmp to manual with strap at 100 and put multiplier at 40 i get a clock speed of 3.3ghz load BIOS on the right shows multipler at 33 go into AI tweaker and it shows it should be set at 40 but still on the right shows multipler at 33. boot windows run stress test cpu only clocks to 3.3. basically any multipler 34, 35, 36, 37, 38, 39 ,40 , 41 does not take effect i boot windows and it clocks to 3.3. go back to bios put back at XMP with 32 multipier and OC works. Manual mode will not work. and also like i said i cannot boot with stock bios so something is definitely weird lol


----------



## mOUs3y

I'm at 4.6ghz @1.32v and my 5960x has one core that hit a maximum of 86C. But it looks like all the cores bounch around 75-83 max. Do you guys think I'm running too hot and does the maximum's matter or the average temps?


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mOUs3y*
> 
> I'm at 4.6ghz @1.32v and my 5960x has one core that hit a maximum of 86C. But it looks like all the cores bounch around 75-83 max. Do you guys think I'm running too hot and does the maximum's matter or the average temps?


That might be kinda hot for my tastes but ymmv. I can live with the package temp poking up into the 80s but i don't like the core temps going that high. What do you use for stress testing thats making those temps after how long of a run? And what's the avg temp during the run?


----------



## EnricoS

Hi guys, I need help with my 5820K!
Gigabyte X99-UD3 mobo, AIO water cooler, OS Win 7 64 Professional, 16Gb Micron Technology DDR4-2133.

I am trying to get stable at 4.4 GHz but until now no luck.

Here is the best I could get so far:
Core Freq: 4.3
VCore: 1.310
VCCIN: 1.910
Cache Freq: 3.3 (stock)
CPU Ring: 1.250
System Agent: +0.150 (bios only gives this offset option, no direct setting)
DRAM Freq: 2400 (stock is 2133)
DRAM Voltage: 1.250

The above seems rather stable with stress tests and with the CPU-intensive games that I am running. Temperature runs no higher than 79°, consider that ambient temp is rather high now being around 26-28°.
But then if I try lower VCores I easily get unstable, maybe 1.300 is ok but I haven't tested it extensively yet. 1.280 definitely did not work.

However Since I really want to be at 4.4, I tried this:
Core Freq: 4.4
VCore: 1.320
VCCIN: 1.950
Cache Freq: 3.3 (stock)
CPU Ring: 1.250
System Agent: +0.150 (bios only gives this offset option, no direct setting)
DRAM Freq: 2400 (stock is 2133)
DRAM Voltage: 1.250

The above boots, gets into Windows but then it quickly fails on stress test and heavy usage, with either BSODs or software crashes. Temps also get very high, well over 80°, which is definitely bad.

Questions:

1. Is there anything else that I can try in order to lower temps and get stable at VCores less than 1.320?

2. Maybe playing with VCCIN? But lowering it o raising it?

3. Does Cache speed play a role? I understand that if I raise it I should also raise VRing, which I fear would only worsen things... is that correct, or should I give it a try?

4. LLC... I set it to Extreme but also tried other settings, with no significant changes... How can I leverage this setting?

Well this is driving me crazy... Did I really lose the lottery and got the worst 5820 in the world, or is there something that could make things better?

Thanks for any help guys!


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EnricoS*
> 
> Hi guys, I need help with my 5820K!
> Gigabyte X99-UD3 mobo, AIO water cooler, OS Win 7 64 Professional, 16Gb Micron Technology DDR4-2133.
> 
> I am trying to get stable at 4.4 GHz but until now no luck.
> 
> Here is the best I could get so far:
> Core Freq: 4.3
> VCore: 1.310
> VCCIN: 1.910
> Cache Freq: 3.3 (stock)
> CPU Ring: 1.250
> System Agent: +0.150 (bios only gives this offset option, no direct setting)
> DRAM Freq: 2400 (stock is 2133)
> DRAM Voltage: 1.250
> 
> The above seems rather stable with stress tests and with the CPU-intensive games that I am running. Temperature runs no higher than 79°, consider that ambient temp is rather high now being around 26-28°.
> But then if I try lower VCores I easily get unstable, maybe 1.300 is ok but I haven't tested it extensively yet. 1.280 definitely did not work.
> 
> However Since I really want to be at 4.4, I tried this:
> Core Freq: 4.4
> VCore: 1.320
> VCCIN: 1.950
> Cache Freq: 3.3 (stock)
> CPU Ring: 1.250
> System Agent: +0.150 (bios only gives this offset option, no direct setting)
> DRAM Freq: 2400 (stock is 2133)
> DRAM Voltage: 1.250
> 
> The above boots, gets into Windows but then it quickly fails on stress test and heavy usage, with either BSODs or software crashes. Temps also get very high, well over 80°, which is definitely bad.
> 
> Questions:
> 
> 1. Is there anything else that I can try in order to lower temps and get stable at VCores less than 1.320?
> 
> 2. Maybe playing with VCCIN? But lowering it o raising it?
> 
> 3. Does Cache speed play a role? I understand that if I raise it I should also raise VRing, which I fear would only worsen things... is that correct, or should I give it a try?
> 
> 4. LLC... I set it to Extreme but also tried other settings, with no significant changes... How can I leverage this setting?
> 
> Well this is driving me crazy... Did I really lose the lottery and got the worst 5820 in the world, or is there something that could make things better?
> 
> Thanks for any help guys!


My $0.02

1.3+ is high for a 4.3 oc. It might be that you got a little unlucky in the silicon lottery









Leave cache alone until you get core figured out, you don't need/want 1.250 for vRing with cache at stock stocks, leave vRing (aka vCache) on auto.

SysAgent is squirely, more is not necessarily better. Trye upping downing that by smallish amounts (+/- .025).

I don't know about the gigabyte bios, but for modest overclocks on asus mobos
- the optimized powerphase setting works best (cool at idle, stable under heavy load) makes a BIG differences on asus boards
- and LLC around 6'ish draws vccin down a little under load (1.88v for me) the setting ranges from 1-min to 9-max

My guess is that you shouldn't need a high vccin given the modest derived voltages your trying to run? Something less than extreme llc might be better for your less than extreme OC.

I think lilchronic runs gigabyte boards, and he knows infinitely more about overclocking, maybe he'll chime in? If not, I'm sure somebody else will.

Good luck and have fun!


----------



## Dr Mad

Hello,

Got a new 32Gb kit from G.Skill :

F4-3200C14Q-32GTZ

Running with 5960X / 4500 and cache at 4200.

Manual timings or XMP, I get the same "poor" results on Aida64 memory benchmark :



I get better results with Ripjaws 5 at 3200 16.18.18.38 and it's almost on par when I run that kit at 2666 cas13.

BIOS is 2101.
Win10 64b

Any ideas?

Thanks


----------



## Silent Scone

Different IC, results will vary. And arguably not really by that much. Your latency has improved.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Different IC, results will vary. And arguably not really by that much. Your latency has improved.


Hello

It is doubtful that the setup conditions were identical. Both cache and CPU speeds show to be different. Another point of discrepancy when pushing memory limits of Haswell-E is background error correction.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> It is doubtful that the setup conditions were identical. Both cache and CPU speeds show to be different. Another point of discrepancy when pushing memory limits of Haswell-E is background error correction.


Yeah, or even the density of the original kit


----------



## Kimir

Tighten those secondaries on the TZ and they will fly.


----------



## kgtuning

Finally getting to overclock my 5820 on my gigabyte ud5.. [email protected] and seems "stable" through Aida and Cinebench. Max temps on one core hit 64 Celsius but averaging mid 50's. Pretty happy so far.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> Finally getting to overclock my 5820 on my gigabyte ud5.. [email protected] and seems "stable" through Aida and Cinebench. Max temps on one core hit 64 Celsius but averaging mid 50's. Pretty happy so far.


I dont know what you do on your machine, and of course _stability is subjective_...but Aida really isn't the best stress test for Haswell-E (IMO). RealBench or X264/x265 are both pretty mild tests as far as temps go, but are much better at sniffing out core instability. Aida is great for cache overclocking, and of course all of the monitoring is awesome, but core stability testing through Aida is not really good enough for game stable, let alone mission critical. Or if you want rock solid, linpack straight from intel or OCCT both are brutal, hot, and difficult to pass, but leave a really solid overclock. Your mileage may vary, but being 24 hour Aida stable with all the boxes checked was insufficient to keep BSODs away in AAA gaming for me.


----------



## skmanu

^Got the same with my 5820k: it does [email protected] and [email protected]!

Bought it like a month ago.

But it hits a wall a bit above 4.85GHz (1.345v stable).

For 4.9, I need 1.45v to stabilize.


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I dont know what you do on your machine, and of course _stability is subjective_...but Aida really isn't the best stress test for Haswell-E (IMO). RealBench or X264/x265 are both pretty mild tests as far as temps go, but are much better at sniffing out core instability. Aida is great for cache overclocking, and of course all of the monitoring is awesome, but core stability testing through Aida is not really good enough for game stable, let alone mission critical. Or if you want rock solid, linpack straight from intel or OCCT both are brutal, hot, and difficult to pass, but leave a really solid overclock. Your mileage may vary, but being 24 hour Aida stable with all the boxes checked was insufficient to keep BSODs away in AAA gaming for me.


Oh man... okay thanks for the heads up. I'll grab linpack. Crash during a game really pisses me off so I'd rather rock solid. By the way how many people buy the Intel tuning plan?

Edit: how long do you run realbench for?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> Oh man... okay thanks for the heads up. I'll grab linpack. Crash during a game really pisses me off so I'd rather rock solid. By the way how many people buy the Intel tuning plan?
> 
> Edit: how long do you run realbench for?


I like realbench for a gaming rig, since it works the CPU, GPU, and by proxy the PSU and cooling, but not to absolutely unrealistic levels like linpack does. Overnight should be more than sufficient.

Rock that Tuning Plan for some peace of mind. AVX instructions on HW-E can do damage to an overclocked chip.

Again, your mileage may vary. Best of luck with the new chip


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> Oh man... okay thanks for the heads up. I'll grab linpack. Crash during a game really pisses me off so I'd rather rock solid. By the way how many people buy the Intel tuning plan?
> 
> Edit: how long do you run realbench for?


I picked OCCT (large data set) over linpack. My impression is that it's a better general purpose stress testing tool, from the algorithms it runs to the overall application packaging. 4 hrs of OCCT is pretty good at ferreting out core instability.


----------



## GRABibus

When I built my rig with i7-5930K some months ago, I first tested stability only with Realbench and Aida.
When I first tested with OCCT "Large Data Set" some weeks ago, I was surprised to get errors in a few seconds, even with hours of RealBench and Aida without errors.

OCCT "Large Data Set" is really a good test for rock stable stability and without insane températures as Prime95 v28.xx.

For my overclocks, I do 2 tests now :
OCCT "Large Data Test" 12 hours
HCI MemTest 12 hours (12 instances for a 6-Cores CPU)

I don't use anymore neither RealBench neither Aida.


----------



## GRABibus

I have my ASUS X99-Deluxe II since 10 days.
I finallly stabilized an overclock as followed :

BIOS 0601
Bclk = 100MHz
CPU core => 45 => 4.5GHz
CPU cache min/max => 45 => 4.5GHz
RAM => 3200MHz
15-16-16-36-250-1T
Vcore=1,17V
Vcache=1,2V
Vccin=1,8V
Vdimm=1,35V
CPU System Agent Voltage offset Mode sign : +0.24V offset => Vccsa=1.05V
PCH Core Voltage=1,05V
PCH I/O Voltage=1,5V
Vccio CPU 1,05V Voltage=1,1V
Vccio PCH 1,05V Voltage=1,05V
Intel C-State => Enabled
EIST => Enabled
Mode Turbo => Enabled
PLL internal voltage => Disabled
LLC => Auto
CPU spread spectrum => Auto

I am stable 12 hours OCCT 4.4.2 "Large Data Set" test and HCI MemTest 12 threads / 1024MB each thread 12 hours.

http://www.casimages.com/img.php?i=16062101565217369814325448.png

http://www.casimages.com/img.php?i=16062101512617369814325442.png


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> When I built my rig with i7-5930K some months ago, I first tested stability only with Realbench and Aida.
> When I first tested with OCCT "Large Data Set" some weeks ago, I was surprised to get errors in a few seconds, even with hours of RealBench and Aida without errors.
> 
> OCCT "Large Data Set" is really a good test for rock stable stability and without insane températures as Prime95 v28.xx.
> 
> For my overclocks, I do 2 tests now :
> OCCT "Large Data Test" 12 hours
> HCI MemTest 12 hours (12 instances for a 6-Cores CPU)
> 
> I don't use anymore neither RealBench neither Aida.


Any good overclocking routine will involve a variety of suites. However, some users may pass the former tests in your post and never encounter instability within their daily regimen.


----------



## kgtuning

I ran realbench last night.. boy nothing seems "stable". Crash after 15 minutes or the computer just turns off.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> I ran realbench last night.. boy nothing seems "stable". Crash after 15 minutes or the computer just turns off.


http://www.overclock.net/t/1510328/asus-x99-motherboard-series-official-support-thread-north-american-users-only/0_40

Have a look at the guides available here


----------



## Dr Mad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> It is doubtful that the setup conditions were identical. Both cache and CPU speeds show to be different. Another point of discrepancy when pushing memory limits of Haswell-E is background error correction.


Hello,

If you look carefully to L1/L2/L3 cache results, you'll see that they are ~the same on both screens. C1E is enabled that's all








Ripjaws 5 3200 cas16 bench was made with 1701 bios.

I rolled back to 1701 bios and this is better but still a bit behind Ripjaws 5 cas 16.



Timings for Trident Z are on manual. XMP mode is really hard for the boot to success with all dimms enabled.
No problem with 2101 bios.

I guess this is due to the fact that in manual, Secondary timings are left on auto and motherboard loose them to make the boot possible (?)

VCCSA : 1.03v
vdimm : 1.4v and 1.37 eventual
vccin : 1.92 (LLC6)
vcore : 1.23 load
vcache : 1.19
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Tighten those secondaries on the TZ and they will fly.


Except of tRFC and tREFI, I'm not sure what secondary timings are the most significant to improve memory bandwith on X99.

ps - are you on HFR?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> I ran realbench last night.. boy nothing seems "stable". Crash after 15 minutes or the computer just turns off.


Do you have enough PSU for components? I have had a smattering of various crashes, reboots, and freezes with HWE, but never a straight shut down. You might switch to X265 or X264 to isolate the CPU. Realbench and x264 have essential the same CPU workload. If you are solid with x264, then it's time to look at other parts of the system to see why the shutdowns occur.


----------



## tistou77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> I have my ASUS X99-Deluxe II since 10 days.
> I finallly stabilized an overclock as followed :
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> BIOS 0601
> Bclk = 100MHz
> CPU core => 45 => 4.5GHz
> CPU cache min/max => 45 => 4.5GHz
> RAM => 3200MHz
> 15-16-16-36-250-1T
> Vcore=1,17V
> Vcache=1,2V
> Vccin=1,8V
> Vdimm=1,35V
> CPU System Agent Voltage offset Mode sign : +0.24V offset => Vccsa=1.05V
> PCH Core Voltage=1,05V
> PCH I/O Voltage=1,5V
> Vccio CPU 1,05V Voltage=1,1V
> Vccio PCH 1,05V Voltage=1,05V
> Intel C-State => Enabled
> EIST => Enabled
> Mode Turbo => Enabled
> PLL internal voltage => Disabled
> LLC => Auto
> CPU spread spectrum => Auto
> 
> I am stable 12 hours OCCT 4.4.2 "Large Data Set" test and HCI MemTest 12 threads / 1024MB each thread 12 hours.
> 
> http://www.casimages.com/img.php?i=16062101565217369814325448.png
> 
> http://www.casimages.com/img.php?i=16062101512617369814325442.png


Very good 5930K, batch J i guess ?


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Do you have enough PSU for components? I have had a smattering of various crashes, reboots, and freezes with HWE, but never a straight shut down. You might switch to X265 or X264 to isolate the CPU. Realbench and x264 have essential the same CPU workload. If you are solid with x264, then it's time to look at other parts of the system to see why the shutdowns occur.


Well not complete shut down, computer turns off and restarts. PSU is a Corsair AXi1200. Lol I've replaced almost everything in the last 6 months, lets hope its not a psu issue.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dr Mad*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> If you look carefully to L1/L2/L3 cache results, you'll see that they are ~the same on both screens. C1E is enabled that's all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ripjaws 5 3200 cas16 bench was made with 1701 bios.
> 
> I rolled back to 1701 bios and this is better but still a bit behind Ripjaws 5 cas 16.
> 
> 
> 
> Timings for Trident Z are on manual. XMP mode is really hard for the boot to success with all dimms enabled.
> No problem with 2101 bios.
> 
> I guess this is due to the fact that in manual, Secondary timings are left on auto and motherboard loose them to make the boot possible (?)
> 
> VCCSA : 1.03v
> vdimm : 1.4v and 1.37 eventual
> vccin : 1.92 (LLC6)
> vcore : 1.23 load
> vcache : 1.19
> Except of tRFC and tREFI, I'm not sure what secondary timings are the most significant to improve memory bandwith on X99.
> 
> ps - are you on HFR?


enter bios, nav to the Dram Timings page. Open the built-in timings menu. Scroll down to Samsung 4x8GB 3200 @ 1.5V. Load this and then adjust the primary timings to what you have in the pic above. It may require 25mV or more vDIMM... but that's fine. DDR4 is very comfortable in the 1.4V to 1.475V range (and even higher with good air flow). I'm running 1.475V training volts and 1.45V Eventual. Dimm temps are never above 38C during ram stress testing (with 64GB, 8x8GB at 3400c14)


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> enter bios, nav to the Dram Timings page. Open the built-in timings menu. Scroll down to Samsung 4x8GB 3200 @ 1.5V. Load this and then adjust the primary timings to what you have in the pic above. It may require 25mV or more vDIMM... but that's fine. DDR4 is very comfortable in the 1.4V to 1.475V range (and even higher with good air flow). I'm running 1.475V training volts and 1.45V Eventual. Dimm temps are never above 38C during ram stress testing (with 64GB, 8x8GB at 3400c14)


Which dimms do you have? You must have tons of air flow going over them. My 8x8GB's under stress app can get well in the mid-high 40's with my 24/7 airflow config at just 1.35V.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> Which dimms do you have? You must have tons of air flow going over them. My 8x8GB's under stress app can get well in the mid-high 40's with my 24/7 airflow config at just 1.35V.


TZ 8x8GB 3200c14s at 3400c14 with 1.45V. How are you measuring the temperature during GSAT? With HCi, AID64 reads the internal DTS, and with an IR gun I see 1-2C lower vs the DTS. (they are on an open bench tho).


----------



## superflex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> I ran realbench last night.. boy nothing seems "stable". Crash after 15 minutes or the computer just turns off.


Turn off afterburner/precision x? If you look back a looong while somebody helped me out and fixed my issue. (Sorry forgot the name of the member who helped me D


----------



## johnd0e

Try an older display driver if your having realbench issues. Thats what was causing me to have problems.


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superflex*
> 
> Turn off afterburner/precision x? If you look back a looong while somebody helped me out and fixed my issue. (Sorry forgot the name of the member who helped me D


It Was me


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superflex*
> 
> Turn off afterburner/precision x? If you look back a looong while somebody helped me out and fixed my issue. (Sorry forgot the name of the member who helped me D


Yeah I'm sure my gpu overclocks aren't helping. AB is now off.. will report back later if i get a chance to play around with it. Thanks for the tips guys.


----------



## MR-e

KT, not sure if it was mentioned previously, but what are you using for cooling and what are you targeting for an OC? Cooling will play a huge factor in stability for this platform depending on your voltages and temps.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Probably Mr.Dark who is making custom bios(es) on request!


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dr Mad*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> If you look carefully to L1/L2/L3 cache results, you'll see that they are ~the same on both screens. C1E is enabled that's all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ripjaws 5 3200 cas16 bench was made with 1701 bios.
> 
> I rolled back to 1701 bios and this is better but still a bit behind Ripjaws 5 cas 16.
> 
> 
> 
> Timings for Trident Z are on manual. XMP mode is really hard for the boot to success with all dimms enabled.
> No problem with 2101 bios.
> 
> I guess this is due to the fact that in manual, Secondary timings are left on auto and motherboard loose them to make the boot possible (?)
> 
> VCCSA : 1.03v
> vdimm : 1.4v and 1.37 eventual
> vccin : 1.92 (LLC6)
> vcore : 1.23 load
> vcache : 1.19
> Except of tRFC and tREFI, I'm not sure what secondary timings are the most significant to improve memory bandwith on X99.
> 
> ps - are you on HFR?


This is what I can do with my TZ 3200c14 samsung B-die based. It is true that the memory write bandwidth is slower than Hynix MFR based kit to me (even compared to 2666c12), but read, copy are higher and latency lower.
Keeping the 14-14-14, forgot to put 32 instead of 28 and that's with 1T, but you get the idea. Secondary tightened to the max stable, ofc.
Changed in windows from the next screenshot, so the RTLs aren't correct.

That's the final setup stable I have on the rig:


First thing you should try to do is command rate to 1 (the 1T), for the secondary, just do as JPM said, use the profile. It's a good base to start on.

If by HFR you mean hardware.fr, I am not. The only forums related to computer I'm on are here and Hwbot, occasionally.


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> KT, not sure if it was mentioned previously, but what are you using for cooling and what are you targeting for an OC? Cooling will play a huge factor in stability for this platform depending on your voltages and temps.


Lots of water.. seriously though 3X560 radiators, 2XD5 and 12 EK 140mm FF4s.

Edit.. oops, shooting for around 4.3-4.5 depending on temps. I ran 4.8-5 on my last rig and i think that was way overkill for a gaming computer. Id rather keep it a lower overclock.


----------



## MR-e

^ looks like you have your cooling down pat. What are you targeting in terms of OC? Can you post bios settings and test results.


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> ^ looks like you have your cooling down pat. What are you targeting in terms of OC? Can you post bios settings and test results.


Later on tonight if i get a chance I'll post my settings. I used sofos gigabyte guide and ran just 4ghz.. and failed after 15 minutes of realbench stress test. But i saw that i might need to disable my second gpu. Could or would that cause an issue? My blue screen say Bad pool caller..

Edit: and sorry for being such a pita! Please and thank you for the help.


----------



## Qwinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> Later on tonight if i get a chance I'll post my settings. I used sofos gigabyte guide and ran just 4ghz.. and failed after 15 minutes of realbench stress test. But i saw that i might need to disable my second gpu. Could or would that cause an issue? My blue screen say Bad pool caller..
> 
> Edit: and sorry for being such a pita! Please and thank you for the help.


You shouldn't need to disable the 2nd gpu, but you do need to disable SLI.

Which is one of the main reasons I have abandoned Realbench in my testing regimen. Too many ways to get false positives/crashes, and NOT having false positives is IMO the first and foremost purpose of a stability test program. Not to mention, if I can't test with SLI enabled, I'm not testing with my 24/7 configuration, which eliminates the whole point. Otherwise I might as well just test with the games that I play. Of course, when I crash with games, I can't be sure if it's instability or buggy code. Realbench has sadly reached the same point for me. Looking hopefully forward to version 2.44.


----------



## MR-e

Yes like Qwinn said, some people have resorted to reverting back to older drivers as well as disabling OC software such as Afterburner / Precision X .


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qwinn*
> 
> You shouldn't need to disable the 2nd gpu, but you do need to disable SLI.
> 
> Which is one of the main reasons I have abandoned Realbench in my testing regimen. Too many ways to get false positives/crashes, and NOT having false positives is IMO the first and foremost purpose of a stability test program. Not to mention, if I can't test with SLI enabled, I'm not testing with my 24/7 configuration, which eliminates the whole point. Otherwise I might as well just test with the games that I play. Of course, when I crash with games, I can't be sure if it's instability or buggy code. Realbench has sadly reached the same point for me. Looking hopefully forward to version 2.44.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> Yes like Qwinn said, some people have resorted to reverting back to older drivers as well as disabling OC software such as Afterburner / Precision X .


Alrighty guys, you got it. Disabling AB and disabling SLI.. now it doesn't crash and completes realbench. Thanks a ton! I'll report back as I test further.

How long is recommended realbench testing?


----------



## MR-e

Quick and dirty would be 1HR to get your feet wet as you move up the multipliers. 24/7 stability would be more of a blend between the different products out there. HCI Memtest 1000% for memory, Realbench 8HR, Aida Cache 4HR, OCCT to top it off. Really up to you depending on your usage.


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> Quick and dirty would be 1HR to get your feet wet as you move up the multipliers. 24/7 stability would be more of a blend between the different products out there. HCI Memtest 1000% for memory, Realbench 8HR, Aida Cache 4HR, OCCT to top it off. Really up to you depending on your usage.


Good to know. This computer is for gaming and a few hwbot runs here and there but 99% of the time its for gaming. My laptop and phone are for internet searches and youtube stuffs.


----------



## kl6mk6

I seriously run 15 min of realbench for "gaming stable". I have never understood the need to do any more if gaming is all you will be doing. Nor have I had any stability issues. If you are going to only be gaming just do a few hour gaming session, that'll let you know if you are stable or not just as well and you'll have fun doing it. Just my


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qwinn*
> 
> You shouldn't need to disable the 2nd gpu, but you do need to disable SLI.
> 
> Which is one of the main reasons I have abandoned Realbench in my testing regimen. Too many ways to get false positives/crashes, and NOT having false positives is IMO the first and foremost purpose of a stability test program. Not to mention, if I can't test with SLI enabled, I'm not testing with my 24/7 configuration, which eliminates the whole point. Otherwise I might as well just test with the games that I play. Of course, when I crash with games, I can't be sure if it's instability or buggy code. Realbench has sadly reached the same point for me. Looking hopefully forward to version 2.44.


Very peculiar, the issue with Maxwell is not difficult to remedy and Realbench is still an invaluable tool to include in testing. Regardless of which the crash only occurs when Luxmark is haulted. If the test crashes any other time then this is likely due to instability. Easy to distinguish if sense is applied!


----------



## webmi

Edition 10


----------



## DarkIdeals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *webmi*
> 
> Edition 10


Nice! Just got my Rampage V Edition 10 board today. Gonna stick my 5960X on it when my Cool Laboratory Liquid Copper TIM arrives tomorrow. I just ordered a 4.4ghz @ 1.344 or less guaranteed, binned i7 6800K from siliconlottery and i'm gonna sell the 5960X and try to get my 6800K to 4.5ghz which with cache OC'd to ~3.8ghz i should be getting just over 1,400 cinebench which is just a tad more than my stock speed 3.5ghz 5960X was getting even with all 8 cores 16 threads (compared to the broadwell-e 6800K only having 6 cores 12 threads) I think i SHOULD be able to get 4.5ghz at around 1.4v since siliconlottery got theirs to 4.4ghz at their placeholder of no more than 1.344v with just an H105 AIO cooler compared to my 480mm, 420mm, and 360mm setup with those three radiators and EK Supremacy EVO CPU waterblock. So presumably i should hit 4.4ghz at ~1.3v. Looks promising, especially with the Rampage V Edition 10, which is one HELL of a good board! Should overclock GREAT!


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *webmi*
> 
> Edition 10


Nice indeed.
Pretty close to my HW-E setup that is.


----------



## webmi

got the edition 10 yesterday

will try some higher mem clocks today

can you run memtest with those ram settings ? ;-)


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *webmi*
> 
> got the edition 10 yesterday
> 
> will try some higher mem clocks today
> 
> *can you run memtest with those ram settings ?* ;-)


Yes, that's my stable HCI and Stressapptest setting, daily stuff, not bench only.


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kl6mk6*
> 
> I seriously run 15 min of realbench for "gaming stable". I have never understood the need to do any more if gaming is all you will be doing. Nor have I had any stability issues. If you are going to only be gaming just do a few hour gaming session, that'll let you know if you are stable or not just as well and you'll have fun doing it. Just my


I understand that but i just want to make it as stable as possible.


----------



## DarkIdeals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Nice indeed.
> Pretty close to my HW-E setup that is.


i don't know why but i can NEVER read that fuzzy tiny print in screenshots like this. I "think" it's showing you with a 5960X at 4.7ghz? Can't tell much else like cache and RAM speed etc..

Here's a run on cinebench i just did with my 5960X on my Rampage V Extreme (the new CL liquid copper paste comes this afternoon, then i'll swap in my new Rampage V Edition 10 and see if anything changes. I'll run the tests on the 4.4ghz 6800K when it comes end of week too)

http://i.imgur.com/sKT0FQV.jpg

I had the 5960X running at 4.6ghz with standard 100 bclk. Cache clocked at 4.1ghz, DDR4 2666mhz RAM. And i set LLC at level 7 etc.. Had it at 1.395v VCORE and 1.98v input voltage. I seriously doubt i'll be able to hit 4.7ghz on my current cooling though. Cinebench is hopping into the 80s on some of the cores. Although i'm currently only using my 480mm radiator and 360mm radiator; have to put my 420 rad back in to stabilize temps better when i swap in the Rampage V Edition 10 later today.

I know i can hit 4.2ghz cache. I might try to push to 125 Bclk and enter XMP pushing RAM to 3000mhz 1.35v for the 16gb quad channel dom plats i have. See if i can hop over 1,850 maybe. I went from 1711 to 1774 just by raising cache from 4ghz to 4.1ghz, and went from 1774 to 1804 (30 points) just by increasing RAM from 2133mhz native to 2666mhz (rating on my C15 2666 kit) so i imagine at 4.2 cache and 3000mhz RAM i might actually close in on 1,850 or so.


----------



## Kimir

Right click, open in a new tab, eh?


----------



## DarkIdeals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Right click, open in a new tab, eh?


Derp..... thanks lol









Anyway, weird stuff going on. Same settings as before but i went and raised my cache from 4.1ghz to 4.3ghz and raised my RAM from 2666mhz to 3000mhz ,upping RAM voltage to 1.35v to ensure stability etc..etc.. still at 4.6ghz core clock speed etc.. And my score barely raised at all for some reason...only hit 1,814 (only 10 points over the 1804 i got with 4.1ghz cache and 2666mhz ram) Wonder whats going on. Perhaps throttling due to temps getting into 80s during Cinebench runs?


----------



## GRABibus

What is exactly CPU Package in Aida64 or HWInfo ?

Look at my screenshot of HWInfo (idle with EIST and C-Staes enabled, vcore=1.17V, 4.5GHZ core and cache)

http://www.casimages.com/img.php?i=16062304262817369814329622.png

CPU Package is more than 15°C above Core temps at idle.

Should I worry ?

CPU package power in HWInfo is 0.5W.....

I have asked on Aida64 forum and HWInfo forum. Let's see...


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkIdeals*
> 
> Derp..... thanks lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, weird stuff going on. Same settings as before but i went and raised my cache from 4.1ghz to 4.3ghz and raised my RAM from 2666mhz to 3000mhz ,upping RAM voltage to 1.35v to ensure stability etc..etc.. still at 4.6ghz core clock speed etc.. And my score barely raised at all for some reason...only hit 1,814 (only 10 points over the 1804 i got with 4.1ghz cache and 2666mhz ram) Wonder whats going on. Perhaps throttling due to temps getting into 80s during Cinebench runs?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


CAS 17 is just at the edge of alignment on this platform.. RTLs and IO may be out of range. Lower ram freq and lower timings - you;ll do better.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> What is exactly CPU Package in Aida64 or HWInfo ?
> Look at my screenshot of HWInfo (idle with EIST and C-Staes enabled, vcore=1.17V, 4.5GHZ core and cache)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.casimages.com/img.php?i=16062304262817369814329622.png
> 
> 
> CPU Package is more than 15°C above Core temps at idle.
> Should I worry ?
> CPU package power in HWInfo is 0.5W.....
> I have asked on Aida64 forum and HWInfo forum. Let's see...


Package is the on-board socket temp. It will usually run hotter than core temps.
Idle:


----------



## GRABibus

So, CPU Package is a 256 ms average of the hottest sensor in the CPU - so the max among all IA Cores, iGPU, Uncore, etc.

Here is a screenshot after 1 minute OCCT (room temperature=26°C) :



As you can see :
Core temperatures are acceptable
"Processeur" temperature = 62°C. This is CPU temperature
CPU Package => 78°C
So it will go at 85°C aftter 2 hours of OCCT.

Is it dangerous ?


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> So, CPU Package is CPU Package is a 256 ms average of the hottest sensor in the CPU - so the max among all IA Cores, iGPU, Uncore, etc.


Hello

The FIVR, where applicable, can also be added to that list.


----------



## webmi

core
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*


CPU Core #4 = 18°C
Air in = 24°C
Air out= 23°C

Dude, your CPU is cooling your room


----------



## GRABibus

Is there a max value whihc we should worry when we reach it ?

85°C seems very hot....


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *webmi*
> 
> core
> CPU Core #4 = 18°C
> Air in = 24°C
> Air out= 23°C
> 
> Dude, your CPU is cooling your room











nah - ignore the air in/out temp. I have to apply correction to the koolance thermal software. And it is not related to setting CPU MAX TEMP to 85C in Bios"
Air temp by IR gun is 22C

85C in Bios:



"Auto" in Bios:



... chiller is off:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









yup - package temp... is the package, not core?


----------



## Jpmboy

and for grabibus.. 1 min OCCT



core 43, AVX 41, Cache 37


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkIdeals*
> 
> Derp..... thanks lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, weird stuff going on. Same settings as before but i went and raised my cache from 4.1ghz to 4.3ghz and raised my RAM from 2666mhz to 3000mhz ,upping RAM voltage to 1.35v to ensure stability etc..etc.. still at 4.6ghz core clock speed etc.. And my score barely raised at all for some reason...only hit 1,814 (only 10 points over the 1804 i got with 4.1ghz cache and 2666mhz ram) Wonder whats going on. Perhaps throttling due to temps getting into 80s during Cinebench runs?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Whoa... 80c to 90c is real hot for a simple cinebech run!

With a real workload, temps will be even higher and a real problem. Maybe your just doing bench runs and it doesn't matter that much, but I think temps like that are way to hot for daily driving.

For comparison, my x44core x41cache 5820k tops out in the low 50s during a cinebench run. Yet, it can get into the low to mid 70s while folding, and for occt, into the high 70s, maybe breaching 80 on the hottest cores.


----------



## jprovido

I'm having trouble getting my ram stable at all. previously I had it at 3200mhz default xmp no problem. one day I fiddled with the overclock now I have no idea but I can't get it stable even at 2666mhz. what other voltage options should I change? would you please give me a good estimate too I will try the settings to see if it improves at all


----------



## kristoferen

New system up and running: MSI X99A MPOWER w/ a 5820K. I am running the latest M.A BIOS.

I easily hit 4.5GHz, and even 4.6GHz seems stable at 1.26v. But no matter what I do, 4.7GHz even at override 1.300 volts crashes as soon as I put any load on it (RealBench, Intel XTU Bench, etc all crash within a second). I upped my VRIN to 1.95, but it didn't help.

Any suggestions?

Whats the verdict on 24/7 safe voltages for vcore and cache/uncore/ring?

RAM is at stock 2133.


----------



## sinholueiro

So I ditched my Hyper 212 Evo and put a H110i. Core temps are lower but package one is more or less the same. On load now I get 50-52ºC at 4Ghz and 1.05V. Happy with the change.

PD: I have an Asus X99A, do someone know how to change fan speeds without rebooting into BIOS?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinholueiro*
> 
> So I ditched my Hyper 212 Evo and put a H110i. Core temps are lower but package one is more or less the same. On load now I get 50-52ºC at 4Ghz and 1.05V. Happy with the change.
> 
> PD: I have an Asus X99A, do someone know how to change fan speeds without rebooting into BIOS?


load AI Suite.


----------



## DarkIdeals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> CAS 17 is just at the edge of alignment on this platform.. RTLs and IO may be out of range. Lower ram freq and lower timings - you;ll do better.
> Package is the on-board socket temp. It will usually run hotter than core temps.
> Idle:
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/2813221/width/500/height/1000[/IMG]


That's odd. Did it show C17 on my screenshot? My kit is C15 and i never changed timings or used XMP or anything. I simply raised voltage from 1.2v stock to 1.35v and raised frequency in BIOS from 2666mhz to 3000mhz, so theoretically it SHOULD still be C15.


----------



## DarkIdeals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> Whoa... 80c to 90c is real hot for a simple cinebech run!
> 
> With a real workload, temps will be even higher and a real problem. Maybe your just doing bench runs and it doesn't matter that much, but I think temps like that are way to hot for daily driving.
> 
> For comparison, my x44core x41cache 5820k tops out in the low 50s during a cinebench run. Yet, it can get into the low to mid 70s while folding, and for occt, into the high 70s, maybe breaching 80 on the hottest cores.


Well i AM running at over 1.4v on the VID and 1.98v input voltage with load line calibration at max level 9 and current level at 240% in BIOS, and at 4.6ghz + 4.3ghz cache, so it's understandable that temps are higher. Plus i have one of my rads removed, so only a 480 thin rad (35mm thick XSPC EX rad) and a 360mm thick rad (55mm thick Black ICe GTX 360 rad) which means temps aren't as good as they could be.

Cinebench is no easier to run than like Realbench or Aida64 really imo. It still stresses 100% of all CPU cores for the duration of the test, so it's a pretty stressful bench if you think about it. It's no AVX Prime95 with FFT etc.. but it's a fairly hot runner with high VID set, especially with high LLC since with no V-Droop you get a much higher PEAK voltage after you bounce out of the benchmark.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkIdeals*
> 
> That's odd. Did it show C17 on my screenshot? My kit is C15 and i never changed timings or used XMP or anything. I simply raised voltage from 1.2v stock to 1.35v and raised frequency in BIOS from 2666mhz to 3000mhz, *so theoretically it SHOULD still be C15*.


but ACTUALLY it is 17 in your post.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkIdeals*
> 
> I simply raised voltage from 1.2v stock to 1.35v and raised frequency in BIOS from 2666mhz to 3000mhz, so theoretically it SHOULD still be C15.


Hello

A misguided thought process is occurring here. With the settings you state you changed there is absolutely no valid reason to think that CAS would be set to a value of 15. In fact setting this value would indicate poor BIOS programming.


----------



## webmi

done ... !


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *webmi*
> 
> done ... !


Nice, so the R5E10 is playing well, how are you liking it compared to the R5E?


----------



## webmi

It´s a RVE in black, with some extra features. I changed my old R5E for nicer optic to a X99E-WS. Now i got both, nice optic and the oc. It matches perfect to my black build. From overclocking perspective it´s ofc on RVE level. Stil, my old X99E-WS looks a little better, in my opinion, but does RAM oc not as good as the Rampage series.


RVE10 vs X99E-WS


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *webmi*
> 
> It´s a RVE in black, with some extra features. I changed my old R5E for nicer optic to a X99E-WS. Now i got both, nice optic and the oc. It matches perfect to my black build. From overclocking perspective it´s ofc on RVE level. Stil, my old X99E-WS looks a little better, in my opinion, but does RAM oc not as good as the Rampage series.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RVE10 vs X99E-WS
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I have not installed mine yet but have you tried using an oc panel with it yet?


----------



## mOUs3y

I finished my overclock with my 5960x to 4.5ghz @1.30v and cache 4.5ghz @volt set to auto on an Asus Deluxe II. I glanced over the cache voltage which was set to auto in the BIOS, and I saw it was hovering around 1.4v. Isn't that too high? I always thought auto would not go higher than the rated voltage set by intel which i thought was like 1.1v for cache? Do you guys set your cache voltage manually or leave it on auto?


----------



## MR-e

^1.4V cache is looking to degrade/kill that cpu very quickly. It's best to manually set cache voltage in the range of 1.2 ~ 1.25v. Some have gone up to 1.35 but that's up to your discretion.


----------



## mOUs3y

yeah i was really shocked. In HWinfo i thought cache voltage was VTT because it was hovering at 1.1v during the stress tests. It is strange the ASUS auto option overvolts more than the rated intel voltage when set to auto. I swear though, when i boot into bios before, auto voltage of the cache was always like 0.9; i've been trying to install linux to no luck and have been rebooting like crazy but that shouldn't cause that voltage to auto to 1.4. Anyway, i'll just set it to a manual voltage. Too bad I don't know what was voltage of the cache was when i passed my 24 hr stress test so I don't have to stress test again, unless VTT is really the cache voltage?


----------



## mOUs3y

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> ^1.4V cache is looking to degrade/kill that cpu very quickly. It's best to manually set cache voltage in the range of 1.2 ~ 1.25v. Some have gone up to 1.35 but that's up to your discretion.


Holy moly! omg thanks man! So I'm new to this overclocking and correct me if I'm wrong, but I guess the auto settings on the mobo pulls the voltages from the VID tables on the CPU. Since I had my cache at 45x, I guess it defaults to >1.4v for that multiplier if I have it set to auto. I guess HWINFO doesn't state the cache voltage? Anyway, I'll set the cache to adaptive mode instead of manual since I want to run my min cache to auto and have the max set to whatever I can get it stable at 1.25v.

No wonder I couldn't get Linux to boot! It was probably going through a kernel panic that's why the computer would shut off. My OC was probably not stable but strange how AIDA64 didn't crap out. Maybe because the cache was at >1.4v lol but don't know why Linux was more finicky about it. Anyway, do you think I just degraded the crap out of my CPU? I've only been stress testing for about a week. Do overvoltaging immediately degrade it or it all "depends"?

Thanks!!!


----------



## ssateneth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mOUs3y*
> 
> yeah i was really shocked. In HWinfo i thought cache voltage was VTT because it was hovering at 1.1v during the stress tests. It is strange the ASUS auto option overvolts more than the rated intel voltage when set to auto. I swear though, when i boot into bios before, auto voltage of the cache was always like 0.9; i've been trying to install linux to no luck and have been rebooting like crazy but that shouldn't cause that voltage to auto to 1.4. Anyway, i'll just set it to a manual voltage. Too bad I don't know what was voltage of the cache was when i passed my 24 hr stress test so I don't have to stress test again, unless VTT is really the cache voltage?


vtt = cpu io volts (NOT system agent)
cache = cache or uncore


----------



## XTAC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mOUs3y*
> 
> Anyway, I'll set the cache to adaptive mode instead of manual since I want to run my min cache to auto and have the max set to whatever I can get it stable at 1.25v.


Don't use adaptive cache. It is not a functional control system. You have to let it ride on Auto or use the offset. You will also have to figure out how large an offset bump you need to reach your target voltage. Each CPU has it's own default cache voltage. You may need something between 0.20 and 0.30 to reach 1.25v -- if that is your target for the chosen frequency.


----------



## ssateneth

FWIW, I run fully manual mode off but set a manual voltage on my cache. Cache downclocks and downvolts from 4.4GHz 1.2v to 1.5GHz 0.6v and everything in between. You may need to enable successively deeper c-states to attain this behavior. To me, though, this is more or less adaptive and works great.


----------



## mOUs3y

H
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XTAC*
> 
> Don't use adaptive cache. It is not a functional control system. You have to let it ride on Auto or use the offset. You will also have to figure out how large an offset bump you need to reach your target voltage. Each CPU has it's own default cache voltage. You may need something between 0.20 and 0.30 to reach 1.25v -- if that is your target for the chosen frequency.


Hi XTAC,

Ok few questions:

1. Adaptive core is ok?
2. I thought auto was ok for cache until i saw it hovering at 1.4v all of a sudden. It usually is at 0.9 in the bios/uefi. So manual is bad and just offset?
3. If I use offset, does that means I'll always be running at that voltage for the cache and it won't undervolt if i'm not actually using my max cache multiplier like how my cpu is set to throttle to save power and heat? I have my cache min set to auto.
4. For the life of me I can't see cache voltage in HWINFO. Is it named anything else? Please see attached.


----------



## ssateneth

hwinfo is great, but theres a lot of useless sensors it reports. you can hide sensors by right clicking them and hiding them, or you can use the shift + delete shortcut with the sensor selected. you can also shift left click sensors to select multiple sensors at the same time.


----------



## mOUs3y

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssateneth*
> 
> FWIW, I run fully manual mode off but set a manual voltage on my cache. Cache downclocks and downvolts from 4.4GHz 1.2v to 1.5GHz 0.6v and everything in between. You may need to enable successively deeper c-states to attain this behavior. To me, though, this is more or less adaptive and works great.


Hi ssateneth,

wow my HWINFO settings must be wrong then because I can't see that cache voltage. I'm going to play around with it a bit. If i can't achieve a behavior like your's where it downclocks like that, you think running constant at 1.2v on cache is bad in terms of degradation?

btw, is the cpu and cache voltage auto settings the only voltages being pulled from the CPU VID tables? I guess what I'm asking is if it's safe for me to leave all the other voltages on auto on a asus x99 deluxe ii or are they all doing crazy voltages as well? The thing is I don't understand all the other ones and I left them at auto and only messed with three voltages: cache, vcore, and ram voltage.


----------



## ssateneth

Depends on what motherboard you are using. The RVE has it's own 3rd party sensor chip that hwinfo warns may cause higher CPU load than normal. If you disabled it, you'll need to find it and re-enable it (It used to be REALLY high CPU load reading from it, but recent builds have fixed that so the impact is minimal). Other motherboards may have other ways of measuring it, or none at all; depends on what you have.


----------



## jdallara

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mOUs3y*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> ^1.4V cache is looking to degrade/kill that cpu very quickly. It's best to manually set cache voltage in the range of 1.2 ~ 1.25v. Some have gone up to 1.35 but that's up to your discretion.
> 
> 
> 
> Holy moly! omg thanks man! So I'm new to this overclocking and correct me if I'm wrong, but I guess the auto settings on the mobo pulls the voltages from the VID tables on the CPU. Since I had my cache at 45x, I guess it defaults to >1.4v for that multiplier if I have it set to auto. I guess HWINFO doesn't state the cache voltage? Anyway, I'll set the cache to adaptive mode instead of manual since I want to run my min cache to auto and have the max set to whatever I can get it stable at 1.25v.
> 
> No wonder I couldn't get Linux to boot! It was probably going through a kernel panic that's why the computer would shut off. My OC was probably not stable but strange how AIDA64 didn't crap out. Maybe because the cache was at >1.4v lol but don't know why Linux was more finicky about it. Anyway, do you think I just degraded the crap out of my CPU? I've only been stress testing for about a week. Do overvoltaging immediately degrade it or it all "depends"?
> 
> Thanks!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## jdallara

Linux will not allow errors that Windows will accept. The errors are mostly math related, such as rounding errors, and they will cause kernel panics.


----------



## mOUs3y

Ahh so that means if i'm going to use linux, then I should ease up on my overclock even though it's fine in windows?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mOUs3y*
> 
> Ahh so that means if i'm going to use linux, then I should ease up on my overclock even though it's fine in windows?


that depends on whether the OC you are using in windows is unstable or inefficient in that it triggers error correction... so, if you know what a WHEA is (machine-check error), windows will loop a proc call if checksums do not match, until is is an Uncorrectable Error. This can mask an underlying instability that Linux will not tolerate. If your windows OC is really stable, it will be in Linux also.


----------



## mOUs3y

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mOUs3y*
> 
> Ahh so that means if i'm going to use linux, then I should ease up on my overclock even though it's fine in windows?
> 
> 
> 
> that depends on whether the OC you are using in windows is unstable or inefficient in that it triggers error correction... so, if you know what a WHEA is (machine-check error), windows will loop a proc call if checksums do not match, until is is an Uncorrectable Error. This can mask an underlying instability that Linux will not tolerate. If your windows OC is really stable, it will be in Linux also.
Click to expand...

cool that's good to know. I'll run hcimemtest then. hopefully this will catch any memory and cache errors.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## XTAC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mOUs3y*
> 
> H
> Hi XTAC,
> 
> Ok few questions:
> 
> 1. Adaptive core is ok?
> 2. I thought auto was ok for cache until i saw it hovering at 1.4v all of a sudden. It usually is at 0.9 in the bios/uefi. So manual is bad and just offset?
> 3. If I use offset, does that means I'll always be running at that voltage for the cache and it won't undervolt if i'm not actually using my max cache multiplier like how my cpu is set to throttle to save power and heat? I have my cache min set to auto.
> 4. For the life of me I can't see cache voltage in HWINFO. Is it named anything else? Please see attached.


1) Yes, adaptive Vcore is fine. You may get some voltage overshoot when running stress tests, but this is usually within acceptable limits. You can also run all your tests on a fixed manual voltage and convert it to Adaptive when you're done.

2) Auto cache is fine until you start cranking up the multiplier, much like the CPU multiplier. At the high end, you will to be too hot.

3) The offset will add that fixed amount to the base voltage level. So yes, when in a stepped down state with the cache multi bottomed out at 12,14,16 (whatever), you will be running approximately 0.20v over what is needed. We are all running this way and it is the only choice. However, this is more or less inconsequential toward power consumption and heat in the idle state. Overclocking the cache is fine for most people, but real world improvements can be illusive. Be aware if you set the cache in the 4.0-4.2 range, you will probably pull another 30W through the CPU when at maximal load. This does have an effect on your maximum CPU core temps. The cache overclock is one thing to knock down when trying for another tenth of CPU frequency or if your cooling comes up a little short in the hot Summer months.

4) I don't use HWMonitor on X99. Normally, I am not one to advocate for paid monitoring software, but AIDA64 has been a godsend on this system. Line graphs are far more useful than min/max values and it is rather flexible in what is tracked. Unlike some monitoring programs, number of cores is not an issue. You can try the free version with some restrictions to see if you like it.


----------



## jdallara

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mOUs3y*
> 
> Ahh so that means if i'm going to use linux, then I should ease up on my overclock even though it's fine in windows?
> 
> 
> 
> that depends on whether the OC you are using in windows is unstable or inefficient in that it triggers error correction... so, if you know what a WHEA is (machine-check error), windows will loop a proc call if checksums do not match, until is is an Uncorrectable Error. This can mask an underlying instability that Linux will not tolerate. If your windows OC is really stable, it will be in Linux also.
Click to expand...

Yep, my Linux OC is 4.4Ghz while I can run 4.5-4.6 if I boot windows.


----------



## mOUs3y

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdallara*
> 
> Yep, my Linux OC is 4.4Ghz while I can run 4.5-4.6 if I boot windows.


Oh cool you live really close! I'm from Elk grove. So if you run it at 4.6 in linux does it crash? Or only during initial installation like how mine wouldn't even boot live us?


----------



## jdallara

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mOUs3y*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jdallara*
> 
> Yep, my Linux OC is 4.4Ghz while I can run 4.5-4.6 if I boot windows.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh cool you live really close! I'm from Elk grove. So if you run it at 4.6 in linux does it crash? Or only during initial installation like how mine wouldn't even boot live us?
Click to expand...

Yes about 45 minutes away. If you're trying to install linux I'd drop your OC 200Mhz and see if it works there. I came from the other direction being that I run linux 24/7, only running Windows if absolutely necessary and then using a VM. My system does BOINC projects 24/7, with the occasional Web and email stuff, so any instability is not good. Been working with UN*X systems since the 90's.


----------



## jdallara

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdallara*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mOUs3y*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jdallara*
> 
> Yep, my Linux OC is 4.4Ghz while I can run 4.5-4.6 if I boot windows.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh cool you live really close! I'm from Elk grove. So if you run it at 4.6 in linux does it crash? Or only during initial installation like how mine wouldn't even boot live us?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes about 45 minutes away. If you're trying to install linux I'd drop your OC 200Mhz and see if it works there. I came from the other direction being that I run linux 24/7, only running Windows if absolutely necessary and then using a VM. My system does BOINC projects 24/7, with the occasional Web and email stuff, so any instability is not good. Been working with UN*X systems since the 90's.
Click to expand...

Also if you didn't know, Linux will install a boot loader that will allow you to select your OS at boot time if you install it to your boot drive. Windows will overwrite the boot loader if you reinstall it afterwards.


----------



## unreality

Theres a new Bios Version for the Rampage V Extreme. I know a lot of people have it here so just a friendly reminder


----------



## Streetdragon

I have a little problem. I already updated my bios.

After a short time, my 2 sticks on the right side just go away, while my system i running. i already swiched the sticks, tried the black ram-slots but the 2 right sticks just crash and i am unable to use them.
The system is running fine and without problems.
is my motherboard damaged or my cpu? is is OCCT stable for hours and memtest is running fine. but the right side carsh...

i disabled svid and underclocked my ram

edit with default bios and only changed to xmp, the system wont even boot

edit2 im confused.... 2 sticks are gone and i cant monitor them but... i still have the performence

is the memory bench ok? uncore is at 4000 and clock 4400. if i go higher with the ram speed i cant boot

edit3 if i reboot the pc i only have 8GB ram.To get the ram back, i have to pull out the 2 right sticks and put them back in. After that i have my ram back working

one more edit: if i let the pc running in idle for some minutes, the ram is running again. ***?


----------



## EnricoS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> My $0.02
> 
> 1.3+ is high for a 4.3 oc. It might be that you got a little unlucky in the silicon lottery
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leave cache alone until you get core figured out, you don't need/want 1.250 for vRing with cache at stock stocks, leave vRing (aka vCache) on auto.
> 
> SysAgent is squirely, more is not necessarily better. Trye upping downing that by smallish amounts (+/- .025).
> 
> I don't know about the gigabyte bios, but for modest overclocks on asus mobos
> - the optimized powerphase setting works best (cool at idle, stable under heavy load) makes a BIG differences on asus boards
> - and LLC around 6'ish draws vccin down a little under load (1.88v for me) the setting ranges from 1-min to 9-max
> 
> My guess is that you shouldn't need a high vccin given the modest derived voltages your trying to run? Something less than extreme llc might be better for your less than extreme OC.
> 
> I think lilchronic runs gigabyte boards, and he knows infinitely more about overclocking, maybe he'll chime in? If not, I'm sure somebody else will.
> 
> Good luck and have fun!


Many thanks Michael!
For the moment I am very stable with 1.295 VCore, downed LLC a notch, and left all the rest unchanged.
I will try to lower Vccin too and maybe another bit less of VCore to see if I get less heat, however it never gets much over 80° at full stress now that room temp is around 34°, hot days here 

Nevertheless, I have tried many adjustments but it really seems there is no way of getting stable at 4.4... I suppose I must stick to 4.3 which is not bad, but...

Well should someone else have any suggestion, more than welcome...

Enrico


----------



## lickadonkey

How much input voltage is too much for 5960x? I'm running 2.2v. Anything lower and my memory fails MEMTEST+ and AIDA64 test. I'm using 3200mhz Corsair Dominator. The temperatures are fine, but maybe 2.2 is a lot for 24/7 use? I actually have no idea if input voltage has anything to do with memory stability, but increasing it helped. Do i have to tone down my memory to, say 3000mhz and decrease the voltage, or leave it be, or maybe I'm doing everything wrong and i have to tweak other settings?
Thx in advance.


----------



## Qwinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lickadonkey*
> 
> How much input voltage is too much for 5960x? I'm running 2.2v. Anything lower and my memory fails MEMTEST+ and AIDA64 test. I'm using 3200mhz Corsair Dominator. The temperatures are fine, but maybe 2.2 is a lot for 24/7 use? I actually have no idea if input voltage has anything to do with memory stability, but increasing it helped. Do i have to tone down my memory to, say 3000mhz and decrease the voltage, or leave it be, or maybe I'm doing everything wrong and i have to tweak other settings?
> Thx in advance.


2.2v vccin is crazy high, I wouldn't even bench with it. Maybe max 2.0v in benching and 1.95v for 24/7, and even that only with a low LLC.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lickadonkey*
> 
> How much input voltage is too much for 5960x? I'm running 2.2v. Anything lower and my memory fails MEMTEST+ and AIDA64 test. I'm using 3200mhz Corsair Dominator. The temperatures are fine, but maybe 2.2 is a lot for 24/7 use? I actually have no idea if input voltage has anything to do with memory stability, but increasing it helped. Do i have to tone down my memory to, say 3000mhz and decrease the voltage, or leave it be, or maybe I'm doing everything wrong and i have to tweak other settings?
> Thx in advance.


Something else is set VERY wrong. Only way we can help is if you post a set of bios screenshots.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qwinn*
> 
> 2.2v vccin is crazy high, I wouldn't even bench with it. Maybe max 2.0v in benching and 1.95v for 24/7, and even that only with a low LLC.


^^This


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lickadonkey*
> 
> How much input voltage is too much for 5960x? I'm running 2.2v. Anything lower and my memory fails MEMTEST+ and AIDA64 test. I'm using 3200mhz Corsair Dominator. The temperatures are fine, but maybe 2.2 is a lot for 24/7 use? I actually have no idea if input voltage has anything to do with memory stability, but increasing it helped. Do i have to tone down my memory to, say 3000mhz and decrease the voltage, or leave it be, or maybe I'm doing everything wrong and i have to tweak other settings?
> Thx in advance.


I never go past 1.95 even on chips I don't like lol. What's your memory voltage?


----------



## Baasha

Guys,

I just updated the BIOS to 3202 for the RVE with the 5960X.

The RAM is really acting weird - I can't get it to post even at 'Auto' settings which is 2133Mhz on my Corsair Dominator Platinum 32GB kit (default is 2666Mhz but I've been running it at 3000Mhz for more than a year now).









I tried just OC'ing the CPU and it won't boot.

I completely forgot all the settings I had for the original OC (4.25Ghz w/ RAM @ 3000Mhz) before the BIOS update. I will take some screenshots of the BIOS settings I tried to use and post them soon.

Would really appreciate some help on getting my rig to back where it was before!

MAKE MY RIG GREAT AGAIN!


----------



## Qwinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> Guys,
> 
> I just updated the BIOS to 3202 for the RVE with the 5960X.
> 
> The RAM is really acting weird - I can't get it to post even at 'Auto' settings which is 2133Mhz on my Corsair Dominator Platinum 32GB kit (default is 2666Mhz but I've been running it at 3000Mhz for more than a year now).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried just OC'ing the CPU and it won't boot.
> 
> I completely forgot all the settings I had for the original OC (4.25Ghz w/ RAM @ 3000Mhz) before the BIOS update. I will take some screenshots of the BIOS settings I tried to use and post them soon.
> 
> Would really appreciate some help on getting my rig to back where it was before!
> 
> MAKE MY RIG GREAT AGAIN!


Reflash 3202 over itself and try again.


----------



## kristoferen

On an MSI X99A MPOWER board with a 5820k, how can I see what the ring/uncore voltage is, either in BIOS or in Windows?

What is a good safe ring voltage?


----------



## Baasha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qwinn*
> 
> Reflash 3202 over itself and try again.


Well I just tried XMP (2666Mhz) without OC'ing the CPU and it booted fine.

Here are the BIOS pics for the OC I'm trying to run:


----------



## Qwinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> Well I just tried XMP (2666Mhz) without OC'ing the CPU and it booted fine.
> 
> Here are the BIOS pics for the OC I'm trying to run:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


My recommendations:

Disable Internal PLL Overvoltage
Disable Haswell-E SFR Adjust (only caused problems for me)
CPU and DRAM power phase control to Optimized

Those are for sure. I'd also encourage going to 100 strap if possible to be stable on it.


----------



## Baasha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qwinn*
> 
> My recommendations:
> 
> Disable Internal PLL Overvoltage
> Disable Haswell-E SFR Adjust (only caused problems for me)
> CPU and DRAM power phase control to Optimized
> 
> Those are for sure. I'd also encourage going to 100 strap if possible to be stable on it.


Okay, will try those for sure - Thanks!

I am able to boot with a CPU OC but the RAM only at the XMP 2666Mhz. If I try to meddle with the RAM settings, it doesn't even POST and I have to hard reset each time.

Also - what is the 'best' program to test CPU OC now? I used to use Intel Burn Test on 'Very High' for 10 runs. I also tried the Asus Suite (forget what it's called but it tests GPU, memory, and CPU).

Is there something better/more reliable for testing CPU OC now?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> Well I just tried XMP (2666Mhz) without OC'ing the CPU and it booted fine.
> 
> Here are the BIOS pics for the OC I'm trying to run:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Baasha - you are settings things that do not need to be. On the firrst screenshot, set manual, 125 strap and your multiplier. EVERYTHING else to Auto. You are not running a High BCLK. Just use Auto. You have Dram Frequency on Auto, but are setting an eventual dram voltage? WTH?
Go back, Clrcmos and set core first, then Ram, then Cache. load line 5 or 6, phase to optimized or extreme (extreme if you are disabling c-states for performance reasons. no need to park phases in that case)


----------



## Baasha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Baasha - you are settings things that do not need to be. On the firrst screenshot, set manual, 125 strap and your multiplier. EVERYTHING else to Auto. You are not running a High BCLK. Just use Auto. You have Dram Frequency on Auto, but are setting an eventual dram voltage? WTH?
> Go back, Clrcmos and set core first, then Ram, then Cache. load line 5 or 6, phase to optimized or extreme (extreme if you are disabling c-states for performance reasons. no need to park phases in that case)


Okay - I changed everything else to AUTO.

I put Load Line Calibration (LLC) to Level 5 and set the phase to Optimized.

I want to run the RAM at 3000Mhz. Is there anything else I need to update/change?


----------



## lickadonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qwinn*
> 
> 2.2v vccin is crazy high, I wouldn't even bench with it. Maybe max 2.0v in benching and 1.95v for 24/7, and even that only with a low LLC.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Something else is set VERY wrong. Only way we can help is if you post a set of bios screenshots.
> ^^This


After spending the whole day trying to figure out what's wrong, I finally got it. I had to manually enter the values for VREF voltage, because for some reason, when set to AUTO it won't go above 0.650, no matter what voltage is set for DRAM







. Passed MEMTEST+ no problem and been running AIDA64 memory test for ~30 mins. with no errors.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> Okay - I changed everything else to AUTO.
> 
> I put Load Line Calibration (LLC) to Level 5 and set the phase to Optimized.
> 
> I want to run the RAM at 3000Mhz. Is there anything else I need to update/change?


depends on what the current settings are?
Are you loading XMP or something.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lickadonkey*
> 
> After spending the whole day trying to figure out what's wrong, I finally got it. I had to manually enter the values for VREF voltage, because for some reason, when set to AUTO it won't go above 0.650, no matter what voltage is set for DRAM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Passed MEMTEST+ no problem and been running AIDA64 memory test for ~30 mins. with no errors.


oh man, the bios shoud set that to 1/2 VDIMM automatically!


----------



## vilius572

Hi everybody. I have 5930k overclocked to 4.6Ghz 1.265v. while playing games (bo3 mostly) it reaches 74c according to temperature on motherboard's debug LED thingy. I'm pretty positive that's the package temp but that still seems to be really hot. For cooling I use two 360mm radiators, D5 pump and corsair SP/AF fans all around and couple of Noctuas NF-A14 in the front of the case which blows directly on the radiator. I have 980ti overclock to 1506mhz 1.22v in the same loop and it goes to 47c while playing however CPU seems to be quite hot considering I have two 360mm rads. Any ideas?


----------



## patryk

what is standart SA ?


----------



## Streetdragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vilius572*
> 
> Hi everybody. I have 5930k overclocked to 4.6Ghz 1.265v. while playing games (bo3 mostly) it reaches 74c according to temperature on motherboard's debug LED thingy. I'm pretty positive that's the package temp but that still seems to be really hot. For cooling I use two 360mm radiators, D5 pump and corsair SP/AF fans all around and couple of Noctuas NF-A14 in the front of the case which blows directly on the radiator. I have 980ti overclock to 1506mhz 1.22v in the same loop and it goes to 47c while playing however CPU seems to be quite hot considering I have two 360mm rads. Any ideas?


try remount the cpu-block


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vilius572*
> 
> Hi everybody. I have 5930k overclocked to 4.6Ghz 1.265v. while playing games (bo3 mostly) it reaches 74c according to temperature on motherboard's debug LED thingy. I'm pretty positive that's the package temp but that still seems to be really hot. For cooling I use two 360mm radiators, D5 pump and corsair SP/AF fans all around and couple of Noctuas NF-A14 in the front of the case which blows directly on the radiator. I have 980ti overclock to 1506mhz 1.22v in the same loop and it goes to 47c while playing however CPU seems to be quite hot considering I have two 360mm rads. Any ideas?


can you see if there is anything weird near the cpu block fins? Some premixed liquid have algae at the bottom that can cause blockage. That is a pretty high OC though but voltage is amazingly low.


----------



## vilius572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Streetdragon*
> 
> try remount the cpu-block


I will give it a try next time I clean my computer, which will be soon. However I've tried that before couple of times, I cleaned waterblock even though it looked clean inside, reapplied thermal paste using different methods and still no difference in temps.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artah*
> 
> can you see if there is anything weird near the cpu block fins? Some premixed liquid have algae at the bottom that can cause blockage. That is a pretty high OC though but voltage is amazingly low.


No, everything looks fine to me. Both waterblock and liquid is pretty new and looks clean. I use Mayhems Pastel coolant which is known to do many bad things to your loop but however I've never had bad experience with it and everytime I fill in the coolant, I run it through some really fine mesh, so there shouldn't be any gunk inside my loop. Yeah this cpu seems to be happy with low voltage.


----------



## XTAC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patryk*
> 
> what is standart SA ?


I'll assume this is for a 5820K. There is no exact standard and the System Agent voltage (VCCSA) will be different on each CPU sample. In general, the range appears to be 0.85-0.95v, with the usual stray deviations.


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XTAC*
> 
> I'll assume this is for a 5820K. There is no exact standard and the System Agent voltage (VCCSA) will be different on each CPU sample. In general, the range appears to be 0.85-0.95v, with the usual stray deviations.


If it is necessary to raise it until 1.1V for RAM overclock , no problem.
I had to set it at 1.05V for stability at 3200MHz 15-16-16-250-1T Vdimm=1.35V.


----------



## mus1mus

push it till you can see signs of stability, if you can't find stability by using VCCSA, then it's not what you need to mind.


----------



## webmi

pew pew


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *webmi*
> 
> pew pew


pew pew pew


----------



## skmanu

I think I won the silicon lottery with this one!

pew pew pew pew









4.85GHz/1.338v...


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skmanu*
> 
> I think I won the silicon lottery with this one!
> 
> pew pew pew pew
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.85GHz/1.338v...


Congrats!


----------



## kristoferen

Is there a way to (roughly) calculate how much additional core voltage is required to hit 100mhz higher than current?

Is there any vcore voltage that will damage the motherboard or other (non-CPU) components?


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skmanu*
> 
> I think I won the silicon lottery with this one!
> 
> pew pew pew pew
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.85GHz/1.338v...


Nice, that's a very fast oc at not too high voltage!

But fyi about prime 26.6. Its not very useful as a stress testing program for haswell-e since it pre-dates the avx instructions. Those newer instructions are what makes it hard to stabilize a haswell-e oc. To really test it out, you need to run somethings that uses those instructions in moderation too: aida(cpu+fpu+cache), the x265 and x264 benches, realbench, or occt.


----------



## skmanu

1- no. Example: I need 1.295v for 4.8GHz, 1.338v for 4.85GHz, 1.41v for 4.9GHz... Could have been 1.295 for 4.8GHz, 1.41 for 4.85GHz, or nothing, the wall..
2- no, you'll fry your CPU before frying the board.


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kristoferen*
> 
> Is there a way to (roughly) calculate how much additional core voltage is required to hit 100mhz higher than current?
> 
> Is there any vcore voltage that will damage the motherboard or other (non-CPU) components?


jpmboy likes to say expect to spend abut ~10mv per core, so about 60mv per 100Mhz for a hexacore, that's until you run into the voltage wall where it starts taking exponentially more voltage


----------



## skmanu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> Nice, that's a very fast oc at not too high voltage!
> 
> But fyi about prime 26.6. Its not very useful as a stress testing program for haswell-e since it pre-dates the avx instructions. Those newer instructions are what makes it hard to stabilize a haswell-e oc. To really test it out, you need to run somethings that uses those instructions in moderation too: aida(cpu+fpu+cache), the x265 and x264 benches, realbench, or occt.


With Aida (cpu+fpu+cache), it's stable at 4.85GHz/1.325v (6 hours). Real bench with 1.335v. Will give a try with OOCT though!

Thakns for the tips!


----------



## kristoferen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> jpmboy likes to say expect to spend abut ~10mv per core, so about 60mv per 100Mhz for a hexacore, that's until you run into the voltage wall


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skmanu*
> 
> 1- no. Example: I need 1.295v for 4.8GHz, 1.338v for 4.85GHz, 1.41v for 4.9GHz... Could have been 1.295 for 4.8GHz, 1.41 for 4.85GHz, or nothing, the wall..
> 2- no, you'll fry your CPU before frying the board.


Thank you.

I need 1.286v to be 100% stable at 4.6GHz on all six cores (5820k). I did brief testing at 4.9GHz @ 1.35v (5 minute RealBench + one run of Intel XTU Bench, but probably isn't long term stable; 1.3v crashed within minutes of booting Windows). I didn't dare go up higher on voltage because while the CPU is replaceable, the mobo is less so. If I should expect ~60mV increase per 100MHz, should I bother giving closer to 1.41v a shot at 5.0GHz?


----------



## skmanu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kristoferen*
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> I need 1.286v to be 100% stable at 4.6GHz on all six cores (5820k). I did brief testing at 4.9GHz @ 1.35v (5 minute RealBench + one run of Intel XTU Bench, but probably isn't long term stable; 1.3v crashed within minutes of booting Windows). I didn't dare go up higher on voltage because while the CPU is replaceable, the mobo is less so. If I should expect ~60mV increase per 100MHz, should I bother giving closer to 1.41v a shot at 5.0GHz?


Well, the CPU is replaceable, but good luck find another one doing 5min realbench at4.9GHz/1.35v







Don't fry it!


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kristoferen*
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> I need 1.286v to be 100% stable at 4.6GHz on all six cores (5820k). I did brief testing at 4.9GHz @ 1.35v (5 minute RealBench + one run of Intel XTU Bench, but probably isn't long term stable; 1.3v crashed within minutes of booting Windows). I didn't dare go up higher on voltage because while the CPU is replaceable, the mobo is less so. If I should expect ~60mV increase per 100MHz, should I bother giving closer to 1.41v a shot at 5.0GHz?


nice, what kind of cooling have you got!

1.4v is too high for my tastes, probably 1.35 is too much for me too, but that's just me, ymmv, it's not at all an option for me to run with that much voltage due to temps


----------



## skmanu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> nice, what kind of cooling have you got!
> 
> 1.4v is too high for my tastes, probably 1.35 is too much for me too, but that's just me, ymmv, it's not at all an option for me to run with that much voltage due to temps


Same as yours









H240X, with an extra 280 and an extra 140 rads.


----------



## skmanu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> nice, what kind of cooling have you got!
> 
> 1.4v is too high for my tastes, probably 1.35 is too much for me too, but that's just me, ymmv, it's not at all an option for me to run with that much voltage due to temps


Same as yours









H240X, with an extra 280 and an extra 140 rads.

Edit: I lowered to 4.8GHz/1.295v (could say 1.3, but like the "below 1.3v", lol!).


----------



## kristoferen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> nice, what kind of cooling have you got!
> 
> 1.4v is too high for my tastes, probably 1.35 is too much for me too, but that's just me, ymmv, it's not at all an option for me to run with that much voltage due to temps


Corsair H115i. Temps get a little warm during stress unless I ramp up the fans to quite loud levels, but real world usage rarely makes them spin up beyond reasonable noise levels.

I don't know that I'd want to run that much voltage 24/7, and 4.6GHz vs 4.9/5.0 really wouldn't make a big difference to me 99% of the time anyway, but it'd be nice to hit that magical 5.0 just to say I did it


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skmanu*
> 
> Same as yours
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> H240X, with an extra 280 and an extra 140 rads.
> 
> Edit: I lowered to 4.8GHz/1.295v (could say 1.3, but like the "below 1.3v", lol!).


sounds like lots of extras









fyi, occt is tougher to pass than those others, some people don't bother with getting that one to work, they look at it kindof like p95 w/avx but its not really excessive like that. occt large data set is the one you want to use (if you want to use it).


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kristoferen*
> 
> Corsair H115i. Temps get a little warm during stress unless I ramp up the fans to quite loud levels, but real world usage rarely makes them spin up beyond reasonable noise levels.
> 
> I don't know that I'd want to run that much voltage 24/7, and 4.6GHz vs 4.9/5.0 really wouldn't make a big difference to me 99% of the time anyway, but it'd be nice to hit that magical 5.0 just to say I did it


whoa, i'm surprised a basic clc can handle that! either you've got a really cool running chip or a very high tolerance for high temps?

edit:
> I need 1.286v to be 100% stable at 4.6GHz
ah... that sounds reasonable


----------



## skmanu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> sounds like lots of extras
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fyi, occt is tougher to pass than those others, some people don't bother with getting that one to work, they look at it kindof like p95 w/avx but its not really excessive like that. occt large data set is the one you want to use (if you want to use it).


Well, I have a 780 ti in the loop as well, and might add a second one this week, so, will be just enough!


----------



## ssateneth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skmanu*
> 
> I think I won the silicon lottery with this one!
> 
> pew pew pew pew
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.85GHz/1.338v...


Can you enable CPU power SVID in BIOS, open HWiNFO64 and show your CPU package power when running this? Not the one under ASUS EC, but under CPU [#0] Intel Core i7-5820k by CPU Package? Curious as to what the on-die power sensor is reporting. It's fairly accurate in my experience when used. I had well over 300W using a FMA enabled prime95 and scurry temperatures and a similar increase on my kill-a-watt when running it.

edit: I'm running P95 28.9 with AVX and FMA3 disabled. i7-5960x 4.8GHz 1.325v, 4.4GHz cache 1.21v, custom liquid loop with winter ready ethanol + water mix. Coolant (Ambient) is 28C, CPU package is 88C max, Core max 83C (72-84C). CPU Package power reported ~298 watts, normally idle around 21 watts. Kill-a-watt power figure is 130 watts idling, 490 watts under P95 non-AVX non-FMA3 load.

I'm pretty sure temperatures is hurting stability. Prime95 might not be complaining but Skype decided to crash about 8 minutes into priming in-place large FFTs.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skmanu*
> 
> I think I won the silicon lottery with this one!
> 
> pew pew pew pew
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.85GHz/1.338v...


Nice. What board is that? Nice memory clock too.

102 Ref Clock is messing with my RVE and 3 video cards. It fails to initiate the X16_1 and X8_1 slots.

If I were you, stick with less stressful test at those clocks. Do an H265 encode at 6 instances 4K and be done with it. Also, try not to feed your chip with VCCIN past 1.95. It doesn't meed much VCCIN to maintain stability. Plus--VCCIN is the one that degrades fast on my testing. It's also the one that kills the chip.


----------



## skmanu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Nice. What board is that? Nice memory clock too.
> 
> 102 Ref Clock is messing with my RVE and 3 video cards. It fails to initiate the X16_1 and X8_1 slots.
> 
> If I were you, stick with less stressful test at those clocks. Do an H265 encode at 6 instances 4K and be done with it. Also, try not to feed your chip with VCCIN past 1.95. It doesn't meed much VCCIN to maintain stability. Plus--VCCIN is the one that degrades fast on my testing. It's also the one that kills the chip.


The board is an Asrock Extreme6/3.1.

Agreed on the temps: past 80c, it needs 0.02v to reach the same clock.


----------



## webmi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssateneth*
> 
> 490 watts under P95 non-AVX non-FMA3 load.


500W - the chip must be luvin it


----------



## patryk

welcome to give more cache to the processor ?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Hello

I'm Oc'ing my friend cpu now.. its 5820k pass 2 h Asus RealBench without problem but pc restart in BF4 without Bsod ? is that low Vcore ?

Btw its 4.5ghz @1.250v & 1.93v Input & LLC 8 & 140% capability & Optmized power.. cache at stock for now..


----------



## mus1mus

What BSOD code?









101 directly pints to insifficient VCore.

124 maybe a mix of VCCIN and VCore.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> What BSOD code?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 101 directly pints to insifficient VCore.
> 
> 124 maybe a mix of VCCIN and VCore.


Lol, No BSOD at all.. the screen went black and the pc start again as normal


----------



## mus1mus

Go to event viewer and try if that captured the crash.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Go to event viewer and try if that captured the crash.


When that happen, i check there but nothing only " Last reboot was unexpected.." even that happen to me sometime when stressing bu Asus RB.. just restart


----------



## mus1mus

Could just be a driver crash. nv to be specific.


----------



## johnd0e

Psu? Maybe? Cant handle the cpu and gpu being pushed hard at the same time? Just throwing out ideas.


----------



## patryk

which gives an increase in the processor cache?


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patryk*
> 
> which gives an increase in the processor cache?


what are you asking? you'll have to be a little more clear.


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patryk*
> 
> which gives an increase in the processor cache?


Vcache and Vccin increase of course help.
But you have a MSI X99S GAMING 7. This is a non OC socket motherboard whihc really doesn't help.

You will have to stick at 3.5GHZ to 3.9GHz (If you have a good chip).

I owned this motherboard during 5 months and got maximum 3.9GHz on Cache (=Ring).

Since I changed to ASUS X99-Deluxe II, I get now 4.5GHz on cache at only Vache=1.2V.


----------



## GRABibus

deleted


----------



## tistou77

Hello

Someone used the paste liquid metal ?


----------



## Kimir

Nop, thermal grizzly kryonaut and Gelid GC extreme does the job and no risks of the marking on the CPU to be removed and losing warranty because of it.


----------



## kgtuning

I used thermal grizzly kyronaut.. Definitely happy with the temperatures.


----------



## GRABibus

Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut from my side also with the NH-D15.


----------



## webmi

thermal grizzly kryonaut here aswell


----------



## patryk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> what are you asking? you'll have to be a little more clear.


what I can overclock ring ?


----------



## Kimir




----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patryk*
> 
> what I can overclock ring ?


I already answered to you. See my post above.
Can you be more clear in your question please ?


----------



## mus1mus

Can you guys give a clear answer please!


----------



## Streetdragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tistou77*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Someone used the paste liquid metal ?


i use it and im happy. easy to use


----------



## patryk

so that raising the clock speed cache at me improve ?


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Can you guys give a clear answer please!


sure, what's the question?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> sure, what's the question?


"...how does one use Google translate"?


----------



## tistou77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut from my side also with the NH-D15.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *webmi*
> 
> thermal grizzly kryonaut here aswell


Thanks for your feedback
This is what I currently use

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Streetdragon*
> 
> i use it and im happy. easy to use


You saw a real gain compared to the classic paste ?


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patryk*
> 
> what I can overclock ring ?


I already answered to you. See my post above.
Can you be more clear in your question please ?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tistou77*
> 
> Thanks for your feedback
> This is what I currently use
> You saw a real gain compared to the classic paste ?


Didn't try other paste








There are some becnhmark on the net.
Kryonaut doesn't harden at low temps.


----------



## patryk

what will help me to overclock the cache? more fps in game faster applications from running?


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patryk*
> 
> what will help me to overclock the cache?


Hello

A different motherboard.


----------



## michael-ocn

You need a mobo that has an O.C. socket to get the most out of the cache. ASUS was the first to have this feature, but the other vendors have it now too.

http://hexus.net/tech/tech-explained/mainboard/78153-asus-oc-socket-provides-genuine-performance-advantage/


----------



## tistou77

I would test the liquid metal paste (CLU or Grizzly ?)
But I wonder if I'll see a real gain in WC ...
Currently with ambient temp ~24 °, the hottest core is to 66, 67 °

If it's just to win 1 or 2

Thanks for your advice


----------



## patryk

I know that I do not have oc socket , what will help me to overclock the cache? more fps in game faster applications from running?


----------



## skmanu

Cache above 3.7/3.8GHz won't help in anything noticeably. Bencmarking benefit only.

If you want more FPS, you need a faster GPU. Bottleneck is the GPU, not the CPU: it's already plenty fast for any game.

Upgrade to a GTX 970, a 780ti or a 290x (used). They are cheap now that new generation is out.


----------



## patryk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skmanu*
> 
> Cache above 3.7/3.8GHz won't help in anything noticeably. Bencmarking benefit only.
> 
> If you want more FPS, you need a faster GPU. Bottleneck is the GPU, not the CPU: it's already plenty fast for any game.
> 
> Upgrade to a GTX 970, a 780ti or a 290x (used). They are cheap now that new generation is out.


and this is the answer so I will not be overclocking


----------



## Mr-Dark

Hello all

I decide today to play with my memory.. I take out 32GB kit so the result 32GB Dom Plat 2666mhz... i notice some instability at 64GB and XMP profile.. Mixing kit result...

so I rest the bios and apply those setting

AI tuner to manual
DDR4 clock to 2666Mhz
timing CL 14-14-14-32 1T @1.360v



SA at auto = 0.832v I add 0.200V offset the result 1.032v

Pass 100% HCI test now



Are those any good ? now i will play some game's.. if no problem will leave HCI at the night so 12H test..

@Jpmboy what yo think ?

how 2666C14 vs 3200 C16 ? the core will be at 4.5Ghz 1.26v & cache 4ghz @1.180v..


----------



## mus1mus

Hey, pretty easy to run Linux on a live USB. The resilt will be a quicker Memory testing. Especially with 32GB and more RAM.

Download Mint
Burn it to a USB
Boot into it
Try Linux
Connect to the net and Run Terminal
Key in: sudo apt-get install stressapptest
Once installed, key in: stressapptest -W -s 3600

3600 is an hour of test (in seconds).
Profit!


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Hey, pretty easy to run Linux on a live USB. The resilt will be a quicker Memory testing. Especially with 32GB and more RAM.


Hello

how ? any guide for that or ? I never ever tried anything over windows


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello all
> 
> I decide today to play with my memory.. I take out 32GB kit so the result 32GB Dom Plat 2666mhz... i notice some instability at 64GB and XMP profile.. Mixing kit result...
> 
> so I rest the bios and apply those setting
> 
> AI tuner to manual
> DDR4 clock to 2666Mhz
> timing CL 14-14-14-32 1T @1.360v
> 
> 
> 
> SA at auto = 0.832v I add 0.200V offset the result 1.032v
> 
> Pass 100% HCI test now
> 
> 
> 
> Are those any good ? now i will play some game's.. if no problem will leave HCI at the night so 12H test..
> 
> @Jpmboy what yo think ?
> 
> how 2666C14 vs 3200 C16 ? the core will be at 4.5Ghz 1.26v & cache 4ghz @1.180v..


that's pretty good... might want to run 500% on HCI memtest . It really needs at least 5 laps to be sure. I'd bet that your 32GB kit can run 2666c12 or c13 with ~ 1.4V.

you can get help with Linux Mint *here* to run GSAT

just posted this in the BWE thread... R5E-10 running real well. set up and W10 load was very smooth.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> that's pretty good... might want to run 500% on HCI memtest . It really needs at least 5 laps to be sure. I'd bet that your 32GB kit can run 2666c12 or c13 with ~ 1.4V.
> 
> you can get help with Linux Mint *here* to run GSAT
> 
> just posted this in the BWE thread... R5E-10 running real well. set up and W10 load was very smooth.


Thanks Jp

I will save this OC profile on the bios and now will push 1.40v and maybe C13.. also Today GSAT thing should be done.. that thing damn good memory stability at 1 or 2h.. that's what i need


----------



## mus1mus

^ edit:

Burn the iso to a USB using RUFUS
Once inside Linux Mint, adjust the power settings to disable sleep and screen timeout.

Press Windows Key > type Power > for Power Management adjustments
Press Windows Key again > type Screen saver > adjust screen timeout.

You will figure it out.









And yeah, as slow as my net is, my thumbs -- slower!


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> ^ edit:
> 
> Burn the iso to a USB using RUFUS
> Once inside Linux Mint, adjust the power settings to disable sleep and screen timeout.
> 
> Press Windows Key > type Power > for Power Management adjustments
> Press Windows Key again > type Screen saver > adjust screen timeout.
> 
> You will figure it out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yeah, as slow as my net is, my thumbs -- slower!


Thanks brotha.. + rep









only last thing i see 2 Linux edition which one ? 64bit right ?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Thanks brotha.. + rep
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> only last thing i see 2 Linux edition which one ? 64bit right ?


yes, 64bit cinnamon.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yes, 64bit cinnamon.


Thanks, Downloading now..

I just try 1.40v and CL 13-13-13-32 1T but can't boot at all.. OC failed

but now on this



will test that on GSAT now.. if fail will back to C14


----------



## Mr-Dark

??


----------



## xarot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> ??


Same on my TitanX. When booting, you need to modify GRUB settings and add 'nomodeset nouveau.modeset=0'.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xarot*
> 
> Same on my TitanX. When booting, you need to modify GRUB settings and add 'nomodeset nouveau.modeset=0'.


It's a problem in the 17.3 end release. It only happens with multi GPU, mixed display output setups. As to solve the problem, once booted with nomodeset, download the proprietary driver set from *Additional Drivers* IIRC, that'll fix the issues. The Nouveau driver wasn't fully tested on gaming rigs before being pushed unfortunately. 17.2 (https://www.linuxmint.com/edition.php?id=190) works perfectly fine for a frozen state OS.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> ??


do you have a non-Pascal card? My 1080 did the same. TitanX did not need any modifications to load the kernel... but do DL the linux driver from NV.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> do you have a non-Pascal card? My 1080 did the same. TitanX did not need any modifications to load the kernel... but do DL the linux driver from NV.


I have 980 Ti SLI


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> I have 980 Ti SLI


Yep, download the proprietary nVidia "current" release driver once booted into Linux Mint.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> I have 980 Ti SLI


if the MB has PCIE lane switches, just go with one card for MInt. it's just easier. (lol - your sig has a 1070 listed - thats why I asked)


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Yep, download the proprietary nVidia "current" release driver once booted into Linux Mint.


Honestly i have no idea how to do that








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> if the MB has PCIE lane switches, just go with one card for MInt. it's just easier. (lol - your sig has a 1070 listed - thats why I asked)


Hahah, I don't think my Deluxe have that switch.. its ROG only thing









Ti's over 1070.. Pascal still need some work... 3 way SLI this week.. all Hybrid's from Evga











Do yo think i can push 3 Ti's and 5820k on the Evga 1300G2 ? btw my memory is fine at CL 14-14-14-32 1T 1.36v.. that pass 11h BF4 last night..lol


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Honestly i have no idea how to do that


Once booted, open the start menu and type in "Driver Manager" or "Additional Drivers". It should look like a generic PCIe card icon, click that and it should show you a few options, choose the one that says something like "nvidia-current".

Alternatively use Linux Mint 17.2.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Once booted, open the start menu and type in "Driver Manager" or "Additional Drivers". It should look like a generic PCIe card icon, click that and it should show you a few options, choose the one that says something like "nvidia-current".
> 
> Alternatively use Linux Mint 17.2.


It won't boot at all, just stay at that error


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> It won't boot at all, just stay at that error


Have you tried 17.2? https://www.linuxmint.com/edition.php?id=190


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Have you tried 17.2? https://www.linuxmint.com/edition.php?id=190


No i didn't.. will give it a try now









Thanks brotha


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tistou77*
> 
> Thanks for your feedback
> This is what I currently use
> You saw a real gain compared to the classic paste ?


http://overclocking.guide/thermal-paste-roundup-2015-47-products-tested-with-air-cooling-and-liquid-nitrogen-ln2/6/


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Honestly i have no idea how to do that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hahah, I don't think my Deluxe have that switch.. its ROG only thing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ti's over 1070.. Pascal still need some work... 3 way SLI this week.. all Hybrid's from Evga
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do yo think i can push 3 Ti's and 5820k on the Evga 1300G2 ? btw my memory is fine at CL 14-14-14-32 1T 1.36v.. that pass 11h BF4 last night..lol


the G2 should have no problem with that, nice ram OC! but do test the stability. Bad ram is the silent OS killer.

lol - 11 hours? really?


----------



## jincuteguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> Got my new MB on Friday : ASUS X99 Deluxe II !
> My MSI X99S GAMING 7 failed (Frying RAM modules one by one, even at low voltage) and entering always in 04-5-60 bug....
> 
> Will post some overclock results here soon.
> 
> Seems that the CPU hots much more than with my former MSI, even with same vcore, same Vccin, Same Vring....
> I aml in override mode (Not adaptative, not offset).
> 
> My cooling has been mounted 2 times (Grain of rice in the center of the CPU, Grizzly Kryonaut)...
> 
> so, it must be due to some voltage managment which are diffenrent from my former MSI.


Why didn't you go for the Rampage V Extreme Edition 10? It's a lot better and has better LED lighting, only a bit more expensive but worth the money.


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jincuteguy*
> 
> Why didn't you go for the Rampage V Extreme Edition 10? It's a lot better and has better LED lighting, only a bit more expensive but worth the money.


Deluxe II is really a multifunctionnal powerful MOBO : nothing bad to say about it
ROG strix 99, Deluxe II, Rampage 5 extrême édition 10 are all fantastic Mobo.

I can get My 5930k OCCT stable at core=4,5ghz and cache=4,5ghz, With respectively vcore =1.17v and Vcache =1,2v only (on air).
So I Will keep My Deluxe









The only think I Will maybe change is My case in order to be able to mount AIO and to raise my CPU to 4,7ghz or 4,8ghz


----------



## vaoqeRG

I would like some advice on that too if possible. I am undecided between the Deluxe II and the older Rampage V Extreme (non 10th Edition). Any pointers as to which to go for would be great.

I will be looking into overclocking, the machine will be used mainly for rendering.

Edit:

Also any suggestions for which cpu cooler to go with for best OC results?

Many thanks!


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> the G2 should have no problem with that, nice ram OC! but do test the stability. Bad ram is the silent OS killer.
> 
> lol - 11 hours? really?


I will do Gsat soon.







and yes when all friend's on skype we play bf4 +12h straight without any break


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Have you tried 17.2? https://www.linuxmint.com/edition.php?id=190


Same error again







the only option now is take card out and keep one ?
















@Jpmboy what yo think this good speed ?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vaoqeRG*
> 
> I would like some advice on that too if possible. I am undecided between the Deluxe II and the older Rampage V Extreme (non 10th Edition). Any pointers as to which to go for would be great.
> I will be looking into overclocking, the machine will be used mainly for rendering.
> Edit:
> Also any suggestions for which cpu cooler to go with for best OC results?
> Many thanks!


depends on what CPU and extent of OC you plan on. The R5E is an exception MB - best x99 board available (excluding the R5E-10). best cooling is a custom water loop. No "canned" cooling solution will work nearly as well. If you go with an AIO, the EK and Corsair 240s (or larger) are good enough for most OCs.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Same error again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the only option now is take card out and keep one ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Jpmboy what yo think this good speed ?


looks fine to me. As long as it's stable. I'm sure there are some secondary timings that could be tightened. Lol - the PCIE thing... this is why I'd not buy/use a board that did not have PCIE lane swtiches! For e a water cooled rig, it is mandatory.


----------



## vaoqeRG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> depends on what CPU and extent of OC you plan on. The R5E is an exception MB - best x99 board available (excluding the R5E-10). best cooling is a custom water loop. No "canned" cooling solution will work nearly as well. If you go with an AIO, the EK and Corsair 240s (or larger) are good enough for most OCs.


I will be using 5960x or a 6900k (any opinion on which? I have already got the 5960x but can swap for 6900k within next week or so).

I guess my question regarding the motherboard was, would I be missing out on any new feature of the new gen board (Deluxe II) if I get the older gen R5E?

This is my first build and will be my first OC so do not want to go down the custom water loop route if possible. I would like a good OC so I am guessing 4.5 for the 5960x or 4.3 for the 6900k, I am thinking of the x61 for cooling, is it the best in its class? I had looked at the EK but I am already stretched on price so could not have it.

Many thanks!


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vaoqeRG*
> 
> I will be using 5960x or a 6900k (any opinion on which? I have already got the 5960x but can swap for 6900k within next week or so).
> 
> I guess my question regarding the motherboard was, would I be missing out on any new feature of the new gen board (Deluxe II) if I get the older gen R5E?
> 
> This is my first build and will be my first OC so do not want to go down the custom water loop route if possible. I would like a good OC so I am guessing 4.5 for the 5960x or 4.3 for the 6900k, I am thinking of the x61 for cooling, is it the best in its class? I had looked at the EK but I am already stretched on price so could not have it.
> 
> Many thanks!


As Jpmboy said, depends on the CPU...
As new X99 ASUS Mobo have been released (Strix X99, Deluxe II, R5E ed10, etc....), I would go to those new one's.
If you have a 5960X and is not reluctant to overclock (=good chip), I would personnaly keep it. You will save money

You want the best MOBO for gaming and overclocking => R5E Ed 10

I personnaly own the Deluxe II, which is very nice and powerful also. It is not designed for gaming only, but I like it very much.


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vaoqeRG*
> 
> I will be using 5960x or a 6900k (any opinion on which? I have already got the 5960x but can swap for 6900k within next week or so).
> 
> I guess my question regarding the motherboard was, would I be missing out on any new feature of the new gen board (Deluxe II) if I get the older gen R5E?
> 
> This is my first build and will be my first OC so do not want to go down the custom water loop route if possible. I would like a good OC so I am guessing 4.5 for the 5960x or 4.3 for the 6900k, I am thinking of the x61 for cooling, is it the best in its class? I had looked at the EK but I am already stretched on price so could not have it.
> 
> Many thanks!


since you're not looking at a custom loop it would be best to go with Broadwell-e 6900k because it produces less heat with the 14nm die and you will not need as much cooling unless you OC it like mad. Don't expect to be able to control the heat very well on a 5960x using an AIO.

Hitting 4.5GHz on 5960x may prove to be challenging without a custom loop, 4-4.2 would be easier.

The new motherboards from Asus have the cool RGB lighting on them as a major eye candy.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> do you have a non-Pascal card? My 1080 did the same. TitanX did not need any modifications to load the kernel... but do DL the linux driver from NV.


Hello

Install Mint 18 using a compatible video card. Once done install the Pascal driver, shut down and replace the card with the 1070 or 1080.


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vaoqeRG*
> 
> I will be using 5960x or a 6900k (any opinion on which? I have already got the 5960x but can swap for 6900k within next week or so).
> 
> I guess my question regarding the motherboard was, would I be missing out on any new feature of the new gen board (Deluxe II) if I get the older gen R5E?
> 
> This is my first build and will be my first OC so do not want to go down the custom water loop route if possible. I would like a good OC so I am guessing 4.5 for the 5960x or 4.3 for the 6900k, I am thinking of the x61 for cooling, is it the best in its class? I had looked at the EK but I am already stretched on price so could not have it.
> 
> Many thanks!


Take a look at the Swiftech H240-X or H240-X2 for a cooler, like the EK but less pricey. In terms of performance, EK and Swiftech are a step between asetek closed loops (the kraken is an asetek oem) and full custom loops. If you're in the US, you can get an H240X for $119.95 direct from swiftech, that's less than the kraken.


----------



## Xeq54

Hi guys,

I have a question which worries me since I found out yesterday. Thing is, i am considering lapping my 5820k because the cpu seems to be too convex to make a good contact. Now before you dismiss and shut me off completely, hear me out.

I was using a nhd15 with clu for past 6 months. Temps were good, but not great. Around 70c for 4.4ghz at 1.225v. Yesterday I switched to a full custom loop and I noticed the CPU footprint from the clu on the cooler:

http://imgur.com/Q4BhOJy,22ZnALW

It just seems too small ?! I know it is supposed to be convex and not make full contact, but isnt this too much ? When I mounted the cpu block, I could actually wobble with it on top of the cpu. The base on the noctua and block are perfectly flat, i checked with a razor. While on the cpu I had around .5mm gaps at the edges of the ihs under the razor blade.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xeq54*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> I have a question which worries me since I found out yesterday. Thing is, i am considering lapping my 5820k because the cpu seems to be too concave to make a good contact. Now before you dismiss and shut me off completely, hear me out.
> 
> I was using a nhd15 with clu for past 6 months. Temps were good, but not great. Around 70c for 4.4ghz at 1.225v. Yesterday I switched to a full custom loop and I noticed the CPU footprint from the clu on the cooler:
> 
> http://imgur.com/Q4BhOJy,22ZnALW
> 
> It just seems too small ?! I know it is supposed to be concave and not make full contact, but isnt this too much ? When I mounted the cpu block, I could actually wobble with it on top of the cpu. The base on the noctua and block are perfectly flat, i checked with a razor. While on the cpu I had around .5mm gaps at the edges of the ihs under the razor blade.


the IHS should be convex not concave.... eg, a slight crown up.


----------



## Xeq54

Yes, i meant convex


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xeq54*
> 
> Yes, i meant convex


it is convex for a reason... provides the correct tension while in the land socket. Lapping can/does result in a flat surface that will become concave with cooler mounting pressure on the socket and MB. End result: lapping a CPU IHS is more likely to result in lower thermal performance that better... this is because new gen CPUs have very flexible/thin PCBs which will bow concave in the socket. Unless the IHS is damaged in some way, lapping a current gen CPU IHS may not do what you expect.









Make sure the CLU did not form an amalgam with the IHS or block face. If it did, you will need to polish (not lap) both surfaces.


----------



## vaoqeRG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artah*
> 
> since you're not looking at a custom loop it would be best to go with Broadwell-e 6900k because it produces less heat with the 14nm die and you will not need as much cooling unless you OC it like mad. Don't expect to be able to control the heat very well on a 5960x using an AIO.
> 
> Hitting 4.5GHz on 5960x may prove to be challenging without a custom loop, 4-4.2 would be easier.
> 
> The new motherboards from Asus have the cool RGB lighting on them as a major eye candy.


I had thought that it was the other way round, that the 5960x is the better choice if one was to overclock. Some of the main reviewers had also noted this:

_"At the risk of sounding like a broken record, the Core i7-6900K is reasonably efficient at its stock frequency. Overclock it, though, and this changes quickly and drastically. Every 100MHz step up comes at the cost of a hefty core voltage increase. And it can't be overclocked beyond 4.3GHz at all, no matter how much voltage you add.
Thus, the Core i7-6900K only makes sense if you're using software that scales perfectly with core count. It could be considered suitable for pure gaming workloads, as long as those games don't just use a single thread.
*But if you're an overclocker, the Core i7-5930K is a better alternative to the -6850K, and Intel's Core i7-5960X trumps the -6900K. At the same clock rates, Intel's Haswell-E generation is easier to cool*._"

Was it simply a case of error on early reviews or are they referring to overclocking using custom water loops here?

And other than the fancy RGB lights, are there any essential feature upgrade on the new gen boards? Because if not then the R5E seems very appealing as it is close in price to the Deluxe II (£50 difference).

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> Take a look at the Swiftech H240-X or H240-X2 for a cooler, like the EK but less pricey. In terms of performance, EK and Swiftech are a step between asetek closed loops (the kraken is an asetek oem) and full custom loops. If you're in the US, you can get an H240X for $119.95 direct from swiftech, that's less than the kraken.


I have just had a look and here in the UK all of the resellers on Swiftech's site have no stocks whatsoever, seems hard to come by. In which case would the Krakan x61 be the next best thing?


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xeq54*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> I have a question which worries me since I found out yesterday. Thing is, i am considering lapping my 5820k because the cpu seems to be too convex to make a good contact. Now before you dismiss and shut me off completely, hear me out.
> 
> I was using a nhd15 with clu for past 6 months. Temps were good, but not great. Around 70c for 4.4ghz at 1.225v. Yesterday I switched to a full custom loop and I noticed the CPU footprint from the clu on the cooler:
> 
> http://imgur.com/Q4BhOJy,22ZnALW
> 
> It just seems too small ?! I know it is supposed to be convex and not make full contact, but isnt this too much ? When I mounted the cpu block, I could actually wobble with it on top of the cpu. The base on the noctua and block are perfectly flat, i checked with a razor. While on the cpu I had around .5mm gaps at the edges of the ihs under the razor blade.


Lapping might help, what temps are you seeing with your custom loop? Was the 70C running a stress program, and if so, what one?


----------



## Xeq54

I pushed to 4.6 at 1.33v now. With combined tests such as Aida or realbench i am at around 72C. If I run a fpu focused test such as aida fpu only, it is hitting 89c.

It is better than on my noctua, it was not possible to cool the cpu during stress test at this frequency.

I have the ekwb evo block on cpu + mosfet block for mobo and two 280mm rads.I did make sure there are no air pockets in the loop.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vaoqeRG*
> 
> I had thought that it was the other way round, that the 5960x is the better choice if one was to overclock. Some of the main reviewers had also noted this:
> 
> _"At the risk of sounding like a broken record, the Core i7-6900K is reasonably efficient at its stock frequency. Overclock it, though, and this changes quickly and drastically. Every 100MHz step up comes at the cost of a hefty core voltage increase. And it can't be overclocked beyond 4.3GHz at all, no matter how much voltage you add.
> Thus, the Core i7-6900K only makes sense if you're using software that scales perfectly with core count. It could be considered suitable for pure gaming workloads, as long as those games don't just use a single thread.
> *But if you're an overclocker, the Core i7-5930K is a better alternative to the -6850K, and Intel's Core i7-5960X trumps the -6900K. At the same clock rates, Intel's Haswell-E generation is easier to cool*._"
> 
> Was it simply a case of error on early reviews or are they referring to overclocking using custom water loops here?
> 
> And other than the fancy RGB lights, are there any essential feature upgrade on the new gen boards? Because if not then the R5E seems very appealing as it is close in price to the Deluxe II (£50 difference).
> I have just had a look and here in the UK all of the resellers on Swiftech's site have no stocks whatsoever, seems hard to come by. In which case would the Krakan x61 be the next best thing?


the 6900K has an improved IPC vs the 5960X. Most 6900K's can hit 4.4... most 5960X's can hit 4.5, many run 4.7 24/7. The processors have the same core count. IMO, if you can find a 5960X that runs happy at 4.7 (it will be hot) go with that. The new boards have other features besides LEDs... intel PCH for all drives on the R5E-10 (no asmedia). U.2 (NVMe) drive connectors (very fast and enterprise-level performance). etc (2 LAN on th e10 vs 1 on the r5E). I like the straight Intel PCH (raid etc). High power on-board fan/pump headers. too many improvements to list...


----------



## st0necold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artah*
> 
> since you're not looking at a custom loop it would be best to go with Broadwell-e 6900k because it produces less heat with the 14nm die and you will not need as much cooling unless you OC it like mad. Don't expect to be able to control the heat very well on a 5960x using an AIO.
> 
> Hitting 4.5GHz on 5960x may prove to be challenging without a custom loop, 4-4.2 would be easier.
> 
> The new motherboards from Asus have the cool RGB lighting on them as a major eye candy.


I can run 24/7 at 4.5ghz with my 5960x on a crappy Corsair H110i GT..

Haven't even tried 4.7 but at 1.3 I think I could run 24/7 fine with fans on high.


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vaoqeRG*
> 
> I had thought that it was the other way round, that the 5960x is the better choice if one was to overclock. Some of the main reviewers had also noted this:
> 
> _"At the risk of sounding like a broken record, the Core i7-6900K is reasonably efficient at its stock frequency. Overclock it, though, and this changes quickly and drastically. Every 100MHz step up comes at the cost of a hefty core voltage increase. And it can't be overclocked beyond 4.3GHz at all, no matter how much voltage you add.
> Thus, the Core i7-6900K only makes sense if you're using software that scales perfectly with core count. It could be considered suitable for pure gaming workloads, as long as those games don't just use a single thread.
> *But if you're an overclocker, the Core i7-5930K is a better alternative to the -6850K, and Intel's Core i7-5960X trumps the -6900K. At the same clock rates, Intel's Haswell-E generation is easier to cool*._"
> 
> Was it simply a case of error on early reviews or are they referring to overclocking using custom water loops here?
> 
> And other than the fancy RGB lights, are there any essential feature upgrade on the new gen boards? Because if not then the R5E seems very appealing as it is close in price to the Deluxe II (£50 difference).
> I have just had a look and here in the UK all of the resellers on Swiftech's site have no stocks whatsoever, seems hard to come by. In which case would the Krakan x61 be the next best thing?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *st0necold*
> 
> I can run 24/7 at 4.5ghz with my 5960x on a crappy Corsair H110i GT..
> 
> Haven't even tried 4.7 but at 1.3 I think I could run 24/7 fine with fans on high.


This statement "Intel's Core i7-5960X trumps the -6900K" is extremely inaccurate an in fact 180 backwards. A 4.2GHz 6900K is equivalent to or higher than a 5960X 4.6GHz+ and still easier to cool. On the more extreme side a 6900K running at 4.4GHz will run the same or faster than a 5960x at 4.8GHz like Jpmboy mentioned on his response. If/when intel does the same thing to haswell-e on what they did with broadwell-e there would be a huge improvement.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *st0necold*
> 
> I can run 24/7 at 4.5ghz with my 5960x on a crappy Corsair H110i GT..
> 
> Haven't even tried 4.7 but at 1.3 I think I could run 24/7 fine with fans on high.


The H110i GT isn't crappy cooler.. that one on pair with EK Predator 360..


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> The H110i GT isn't crappy cooler.. that one on pair with EK Predator 360..


Exactly, the one thing that has stopped me moving to the EK 360 Kit, as well as the fact that it's ridiculously expensive for very little delta reduction. Just dust out the radiator and fans every few months and it's fine.


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> The H110i GT isn't crappy cooler.. that one on pair with EK Predator 360..


I agree, that's one of my favs on the AIO coolers if doing CPU only. If I was not doing custom loops that would definitely be one of my first choices.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Exactly ^^ that cooler as Intake and 4 fan's and good ambient keep my 5820k under 80c even at 1.36v.. so the 5960x should be fine at 1.300v..

as Swiftech spam on people by forcing them to use Intake on Aio's.. people say swiftech beast aio..lol


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Exactly ^^ that cooler as Intake and 4 fan's and good ambient keep my 5820k under 80c even at 1.36v.. so the 5960x should be fine at 1.300v..
> 
> as Swiftech spam on people by forcing them to use Intake on Aio's.. people say swiftech beast aio..lol


You can get similar cooling performance out of it, but the swiftech kills it on noise levels.

listen for yourself


















bottom line





Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vaoqeRG*
> 
> I have just had a look and here in the UK all of the resellers on Swiftech's site have no stocks whatsoever, seems hard to come by. In which case would the Krakan x61 be the next best thing?


Either the kraken x61 or the h110i gt.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

What are your thoughts on the Predator 240 then.
I was looking to front mount one as an intake on a Enthoo Evolv so I didn't loose the bottom 3.5" mounts like a 280mm RAD will.


----------



## Mr-Dark

@Jpmboy I just leave HCI over night! and no problem.. what yo think this stable or GSAT should be ?



My gaming performance is really awesome now... no problem at all









and I try the 3 Way sli on the Deluxe 8X,8X,8X



the benefit from the 3rd card was around 40% not more.. anyway 2 Ti's more than enough for my PG278Q









now on this


----------



## skmanu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artah*
> 
> This statement "Intel's Core i7-5960X trumps the -6900K" is extremely inaccurate an in fact 180 backwards. A 4.2GHz 6900K is equivalent to or higher than a 5960X 4.6GHz+ and still easier to cool. On the more extreme side a 6900K running at 4.4GHz will run the same or faster than a 5960x at 4.8GHz like Jpmboy mentioned on his response. If/when intel does the same thing to haswell-e on what they did with broadwell-e there would be a huge improvement.


haswell-e => broadwell-e : 3 to 5% IPC increase...

[email protected] equals [email protected] 4.4GHz...

BTW, good luck finding a broadwell-e in the HWbot rankimg... In any league. These chips just don't overclock! And reviewers might have been given binned chips for reviews.


----------



## Xeq54

I have changed my TIM to CLU and I have these temps, please note the big differences between cores:



http://imgur.com/CKfBpVe


Core 6: 74degrees
Core 5 and 3: 90 degrees

This is a pure FPU test, the cpu is pulling 210watts. 4,6ghz at 1.33volts

I am using a full custom loop with EKWB evo block, two 280mm rads and I am not sure if these temperatures are okay for my setup. As I mentioned previously, the IHS is a bit convex and I am not sure if it makes a good contact.


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skmanu*
> 
> haswell-e => broadwell-e : 3 to 5% IPC increase...
> 
> [email protected] equals [email protected] 4.4GHz...
> 
> BTW, good luck finding a broadwell-e in the HWbot rankimg... In any league. These chips just don't overclock! And reviewers might have been given binned chips for reviews.


what's a 5860x? a new secret cpu cause I never heard of it? did you mean a 5960x? the IPC is 10-15% faster on the broadwell-e.


----------



## skmanu

^ typo, you know.

10-15%? I have no idea where you get this number from...
It is 3 to 5%.

Haswell to Skylake is 8-10%. Not Haswell to broadwell.


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skmanu*
> 
> ^ typo, you know.
> 
> 10-15%? I have no idea where you get this number from...
> It is 3 to 5%.
> 
> Haswell to Skylake is 8-10%. Not Haswell to broadwell.


Let me give you an idea then. This was a month ago where it was roughly measured 11% more on cinebench r15 not sure why you're personally attacking me on my info but it's the general info I get from the research I have done. I can't personally test the 6900k since I have the 6950x so nothing to compare it to. I have read many others and all seem to suggest that it's an actual good increase with the higher IPC/memory bandwidth. It's 3 am so going to sleep and read more of your personal bashing tomorrow


----------



## Nizzen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skmanu*
> 
> haswell-e => broadwell-e : 3 to 5% IPC increase...
> 
> [email protected] equals [email protected] 4.4GHz...
> 
> BTW, good luck finding a broadwell-e in the HWbot rankimg... In any league. These chips just don't overclock! And reviewers might have been given binned chips for reviews.


I have 5960x and 6900k.

My 6900k @ 4,4 is faster than my 5960x @ 4800mhz









Took a fast benchmark on 3dmark Ultra:

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/9226959

It is not easy to find a 5960x to beat that physics score @ 4600mhz









...if you don't oc the memory @ 3600mhz cl11....


----------



## skmanu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artah*
> 
> Let me give you an idea then. This was a month ago where it was roughly measured 11% more on cinebench r15 not sure why you're personally attacking me on my info but it's the general info I get from the research I have done. I can't personally test the 6900k since I have the 6950x so nothing to compare it to. I have read many others and all seem to suggest that it's an actual good increase with the higher IPC/memory bandwidth. It's 3 am so going to sleep and read more of your personal bashing tomorrow


No personal bashing, actually, I don't give a ****, I am even wondering why I waste time on tvese forums: Bunch of bull**** shot at lightspeed! Do your homework, check the bot: That's real users results, on large scale.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> @Jpmboy I just leave HCI over night! and no problem.. what yo think this stable or GSAT should be ?
> 
> 
> 
> My gaming performance is really awesome now... no problem at all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and I try the 3 Way sli on the Deluxe 8X,8X,8X
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the benefit from the 3rd card was around 40% not more.. anyway 2 Ti's more than enough for my PG278Q
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now on this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Stable enough!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skmanu*
> 
> haswell-e => broadwell-e : 3 to 5% IPC increase...
> 
> [email protected] equals [email protected] 4.4GHz...
> 
> BTW, *good luck finding a broadwell-e in the HWbot rankimg*... In any league. These chips just don't overclock! And reviewers might have been given binned chips for reviews.


http://hwbot.org/hardware/processor/core_i7_6950x/

lol - no luck needed, that's only the 6950x. And I wouldn't call bot results "from real users". not many folks here cooling their gaming rigs with LN2 or running ram at 1.9V unstable only for flash benchmarking


----------



## skmanu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Stable enough!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://hwbot.org/hardware/processor/core_i7_6950x/
> 
> lol - no luck needed, that's only the 6950x. And I wouldn't call bot results "from real users". not many folks here cooling their gaming rigs with LN2 or running ram at 1.9V unstable only for flash benchmarking


It's the 10cores...
Check 6 and 8 cores. On ambient cooling (air/water), you won't find any broadwell-e before the 100th place...

I bought a x99 3 months ago witj a 5820k waiting for B-e. Got lucky with a 4.8GHz/1.32v 5820k. But still, the B-e are such a disapointment... Not really in fact, since Briadwell launched
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Stable enough!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://hwbot.org/hardware/processor/core_i7_6950x/
> 
> lol - no luck needed, that's only the 6950x. And I wouldn't call bot results "from real users". not many folks here cooling their gaming rigs with LN2 or running ram at 1.9V unstable only for flash benchmarking


6950x: only 10 cores CPU.

Check this:
http://hwbot.org/hardware/processor/core_i7_6900k/
or that:
http://hwbot.org/hardware/processor/core_i7_6850k/

Average OC on air/water, and best ranking, for ANY cpu benchmark in 6cores (6850k) and 8 cores (6900K).

Not talking about LN2 or DICE.

10-15% IPC increase?








Less heat?









And that's it... no more time to waste!


----------



## mus1mus

Average OC on air and water does not follow the exact trend. I know. I am reaching higher OCs that what the max shows.


----------



## skmanu

I am not talking about my own max stable OC on the 5820k, which is maybe in the 0.5/1% best, lucky on this one...

Talking about average and overall IPC increase.

How can people sy it is 10 to 15% when Haswell to Skylake doesn't even reach 10%?

It would be a downgrade to go from Broadwell to Skylake in this case, right?

And BTW, the Hasell=>Broadwell change of architecture is the one that brought the lowest IPC increase since SB from gen to gen.


----------



## mus1mus

You might on the other edge of the stick.

I have seen people running broadwell - not broadwell-e - that were scoring better than skylake.









The figures vary from bench to bench. But the consensus is the same. You don't need to clock B-E the same as H-E to beat it.

I am waiting for B-E to produce better clockers and jump into it. As silicon manufacturing matures, you'll see better clockers. Thus the reason why your chip clocks good - being a late batch and all.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skmanu*
> 
> It's the 10cores...
> Check 6 and 8 cores. On ambient cooling (air/water), you won't find any broadwell-e before the 100th place...
> 
> I bought a x99 3 months ago witj a 5820k waiting for B-e. Got lucky with a 4.8GHz/1.32v 5820k. But still, the B-e are such a disapointment... Not really in fact, since Briadwell launched
> 6950x: only 10 cores CPU.
> 
> Check this:
> http://hwbot.org/hardware/processor/core_i7_6900k/
> or that:
> http://hwbot.org/hardware/processor/core_i7_6850k/
> 
> Average OC on air/water, and best ranking, for ANY cpu benchmark in 6cores (6850k) and 8 cores (6900K).
> 
> Not talking about LN2 or DICE.
> 
> 10-15% IPC increase?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Less heat?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that's it... no more time to waste!


you're missing the key point, any serious bencher on the bot is not going to get an 8 core BWE simply because they already have points with an 8 core processor (previous gen 5960X). It does not bring points, even if you beat your earlier score with the 5960X. It's just how the bot works. That's why the 10 core SKU is prevalent. It's about points bro, nothing else. what's your Bot username?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> You might on the other edge of the stick.
> I have seen people running broadwell - not broadwell-e - that were scoring better than skylake.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The figures vary from bench to bench. But the consensus is the same. You don't need to clock B-E the same as H-E to beat it.
> I am waiting for B-E to produce better clockers and jump into it. As silicon manufacturing matures, you'll see better clockers. Thus the reason why your chip clocks good - being a late batch and all.


_You_ should add your Bot link to your profile.


----------



## skmanu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> you're missing the key point, any serious bencher on the bot is not going to get an 8 core BWE simply because they already have points with an 8 core processor (previous gen 5960X). It does not bring points, even if you beat your earlier score with the 5960X. It's just how the bot works. That's why the 10 core SKU is prevalent. It's about points bro, nothing else. what's your Bot username?
> _You_ should add your Bot link to your profile.


Well, If you make a better result with a processor with the same amount of cores (global and not HW, right?), you'll get more global points, am I wrong on this one (I could, real question, lol!)?

Edit: and you know that IPC with high freq is king for most 3D benchmarks.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> _You_ should add your Bot link to your profile.


Im no serious bencher though


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skmanu*
> 
> Well, If you make a better result with a processor with the same amount of cores (global and not HW, right?), you'll get more global points, am I wrong on this one (I could, real question, lol!)?


only incrementally for GPs, you will get new HPs and team power points tho.


----------



## skmanu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> only incrementally for GPs, you will get new HPs and team power points tho.


That's still points! Every little helps (Tesco got me...)!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Im no serious bencher though


prolific if not serious.











it will appear in your UP... eventually.


----------



## skmanu

^My HWBot user name has been deleted by the mods for whatever reason... Maybe because I am in a team different than ocn?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skmanu*
> 
> ^My HWBot user name has been deleted by the mods for whatever reason...


because it is ONLY for OCN Team members silly.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> prolific if not serious.


Persistent.









BTW, I think the reason why serious are no longer chasing the 6900K is the fact that it's already a B-Grade CPU by today's benching standards. Those who do, may just be short on cash and all.


----------



## skmanu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> because it is ONLY for OCN Team members silly.


Ahhh... Discriminatory website?!? Mwuahaha!!!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Persistent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, I think the reason why serious are no longer chasing the 6900K is the fact that it's already a B-Grade CPU by today's benching standards. Those who do, may just be short on cash and all.


IMO, the only BWE worth having for any use is the 6950X. the 6900K is at best a side-grade from a 5960X.But daaum, I get FS and mk11 physics scores with the [email protected] that you need a 5.1+ 5960X in order to match.

btw - will be putting this 6950x/R5E-10 in an S8 case for 24/7 work duty in a month or two...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skmanu*
> 
> Ahhh... Discriminatory website?!? Mwuahaha!!!


lol , inclusive... if you want to be.


----------



## skmanu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> IMO, the only BWE worth having for any use is the 6950X. the 6900K is at best a side-grade from a 5960X.But daaum, I get FS and mk11 physics scores with the [email protected] that you need a 5.1+ 5960X in order to match.
> lol , inclusive... if you want to be.


Yep, you got the Physics, but the lower clocks bottleneck in pure Graphic tests, and not only 3Dmark suite, same goes for Catzilla, Heaven... Best of both world would be to use a 6700k for Heaven, 3dmark01/05/06 and a superclocked superbinned 6950x for 11/Vantage/ FS and Catzilla.

Edit: sorry, stick to my team


----------



## mus1mus

lol! Catzilla and Heaven. Double lol!

If you want to talk about bottleneck in pure Graphics suite, dont mention Heaven and Catzilla!

Do you know how many FPS will you gain by turning OFF HT for both Catzilla and Heaven? How about the Physics part penalty on Catzilla?


----------



## skmanu

^you have a lot of posts, but do you know how to read? Don't think so... Lol!


----------



## lilchronic

Mostly all Graphics portions of the benchmarks stated use 4 core's or less. So disabling HT and clocking your chip as high as possible will help the graphics score. And if you have a 10 core chip you should try disabling 6 cores and HT to clock as high as possible for benches like heaven , valley and older 3dmarks.


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nizzen*
> 
> I have 5960x and 6900k.
> 
> My 6900k @ 4,4 is faster than my 5960x @ 4800mhz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Took a fast benchmark on 3dmark Ultra:
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/9226959
> 
> It is not easy to find a 5960x to beat that physics score @ 4600mhz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...if you don't oc the memory @ 3600mhz cl11....


What was the score on the 5960x?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skmanu*
> 
> Yep, you got the Physics, but the lower clocks bottleneck in pure Graphic tests, and not only 3Dmark suite, same goes for Catzilla, Heaven... Best of both world would be to use a 6700k for Heaven, 3dmark01/05/06 and a superclocked superbinned 6950x for 11/Vantage/ FS and Catzilla.
> 
> Edit: sorry, stick to my team


and in 3D mark, combined scores do capitalize on the extra cores. You can check my catzilla scores with a single 1080 at the bot... same effect. (and what a crap benchmark catZ is.)
These have very comparable graphics and physics.. check the combined scores.
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9888530
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/11356578
Fact is, there is currently no unlocked CPU that comes close to the 6950X. Sure, I do use my [email protected] for Unigine benches.. it is much better than HWE or BWE in that regard.

Usually folks complaining about new gen performance do so in an attempt to justify lack.









Anyway, enough hijack of this thread.


----------



## skmanu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> and in 3D mark, combined scores do capitalize on the extra cores. You can check my catzilla scores with a single 1080 at the bot... same effect. (and what a crap benchmark catZ is.)
> These have very comparable graphics and physics.. check the combined scores.
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9888530
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/11356578
> Fact is, there is currently no unlocked CPU that comes close to the 6950X. Sure, I do use my [email protected] for Unigine benches.. it is much better than HWE or BWE in that regard.
> 
> Usually folks complaining about new gen performance do so in an attempt to justify lack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, enough hijack of this thread.


Just for your last comment: I was hesitating between a z170 platform and a x99. x99 for Broadwell-e at launch..

But really, it is the first time that I will jump over a new gen: except for the 6950x, which is a great chip, but can't afford it... Not worth IMO to go from a 4.8GHz/1.32v stable 5820k to a 3-5% more IPC 6850k that will hardly make 4.5.

Not justifying lack in this one


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skmanu*
> 
> ^you have a lot of posts, but do you know how to read? Don't think so... Lol!


And you have lots of (sheetballs) claims.









Just by not answering, means you have no idea.


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skmanu*
> 
> Just for your last comment: I was hesitating between a z170 platform and a x99. x99 for Broadwell-e at launch..
> 
> But really, it is the first time that I will jump over a new gen: except for the 6950x, which is a great chip, but can't afford it... Not worth IMO to go from a 4.8GHz/1.32v stable 5820k to a 3-5% more IPC 6850k that will hardly make 4.5.
> 
> Not justifying lack in this one


you continue to refer to a 3-5% increase. I showed you a test with 11% gain. Here is another one where they show 8-10% average gains with 38 user benchmarks, the conclusion is 10% faster.

http://cpu.userbenchmark.com/Compare/Intel-Core-i7-6900K-vs-Intel-Core-i7-5960X/3605vs2580

You are confusing people here, should do a little more research than hwbot imho. The fact of the matter is the 6900k is better than the 5960x and cost about the same by about 10% according to some people that have actually tested it.

If I had a 5960x though I wouldn't jump to go upgrade.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artah*
> 
> you continue to refer to a 3-5% increase. I showed you a test with 11% gain. Here is another one where they show 8-10% average gains with *38 user benchmarks*, the conclusion is 10% faster.


I'd prefer seeing a professional study on the performance by an experienced overclocker under laboratory conditions than using UserBenchmark's numbers. Also 38 is too small a sample size to verify average performance gain.

I.e. same motherboard (BIOS), RAM, boot drive, OS, programs, ambient temperature controlled. What I've heard, is that the IPC is better on average, but the headroom is lower (smaller node).


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artah*
> 
> you continue to refer to a 3-5% increase. I showed you a test with 11% gain. Here is another one where they show 8-10% average gains with 38 user benchmarks, the conclusion is 10% faster.


Hard to come to any IPC conclusions with such a spread of system configurations and clock speeds in one purely synthetic test suite.


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> Hard to come to any IPC conclusions with such a spread of system configurations and clock speeds in one purely synthetic test suite.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> I'd prefer seeing a professional study on the performance by an experienced overclocker under laboratory conditions than using UserBenchmark's numbers. Also 38 is too small a sample size to verify average performance gain.
> 
> I.e. same motherboard (BIOS), RAM, boot drive, OS, programs, ambient temperature controlled. What I've heard, is that the IPC is better on average, but the headroom is lower (smaller node).


You're both right, need to get more chips out there for more tests and maybe infiltrate the haswell domination of hwbot so we don't go by myths and a very small number of tests. People need to decide for themselves what they are going to do with the limited number of benchmarks. We all should shutdown this conversation because it's getting out of hand. I'll actually stop responding anything about this particular part of the discussion so I'll start with myself.


----------



## skmanu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artah*
> 
> you continue to refer to a 3-5% increase. I showed you a test with 11% gain. Here is another one where they show 8-10% average gains with 38 user benchmarks, the conclusion is 10% faster.
> 
> http://cpu.userbenchmark.com/Compare/Intel-Core-i7-6900K-vs-Intel-Core-i7-5960X/3605vs2580
> 
> You are confusing people here, should do a little more research than hwbot imho. The fact of the matter is the 6900k is better than the 5960x and cost about the same by about 10% according to some people that have actually tested it.
> 
> If I had a 5960x though I wouldn't jump to go upgrade.


Yes I do, and you must be the only magician with a 15% increase: your broadwell-e IPC is better than Skylake! You must have got a very special sample!

Joke apart, how do you want B-e to be 10/15% higher IPC than H-e when Skylake is 8 to 10% better than Haswell?

Regarding your link, it is 9% higher perf for 7% higher clock... Do your math... 3 to 5% (optimistic)
http://cpu.userbenchmark.com/Compare/Intel-Core-i7-6900K-vs-Intel-Core-i7-5960X/3605vs2580


----------



## skmanu

A bit mor users (143) 6800k vs 5820k. 3.4GHz. vs 3.3GHz (your source):

http://cpu.userbenchmark.com/Compare/Intel-Core-i7-6800K-vs-Intel-Core-i7-5820K/3607vs2579

+3% clock speed, +5% perf... That's far from 10% IPC increase, maybe... 4%?


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skmanu*
> 
> Yes I do, and you must be the only magician with a 15% increase: your broadwell-e IPC is better than Skylake! You must have got a very special sample!
> 
> Joke apart, how do you want B-e to be 10/15% higher IPC than H-e when Skylake is 8 to 10% better than Haswell?
> 
> Regarding your link, it is 9% higher perf for 7% higher clock... Do your math... 3 to 5% (optimistic)
> http://cpu.userbenchmark.com/Compare/Intel-Core-i7-6900K-vs-Intel-Core-i7-5960X/3605vs2580


skylake huh what in a broadwell-e vs haswell-e comparison? You really should upgrade your motorcycle exhaust to at least a slip on if you don't want to do a full exhaust replacement. That will get you at least a 10-15% performance increase. Looks much cleaner too. Here take a look how much cooler it would be...


----------



## skmanu

Nice ride man!

Edit: I like the helmet too!








Sold my 500CR for the ZX6-r... I miss the "bwwooooaaaapppp!!!!"" of the 2 strokes!!!


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skmanu*
> 
> Nice ride man!
> 
> Edit: I like the helmet too!


Thanks. Let's drop the subject and wait for more data. I know 15% is stretching it a lot when probably only 1 person on the planet got the reading and probably misread it.

Edit: I downgraded from an R1 and slightly regret it.


----------



## skmanu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artah*
> 
> Thanks. Let's drop the subject and wait for more data. I know 15% is stretching it a lot when probably only 1 person on the planet got the reading and probably misread it.
> 
> Edit: I downgraded from an R1 and slightly regret it.


Agreed!

Agreed on both, lol!
About to sell the Kawa and grab something more "Daddy like"...


----------



## Jpmboy

daddy like? _Daddy_ like? what's that?


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## skmanu

Like that, lol!


----------



## skmanu

More thinking of a Fazer actually... And an old 500RG sambiase for track, like this one (hard to find , even if the maker is one of my best friends...):


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skmanu*
> 
> Like that, lol!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Not wanting to continue to aid into the derailment of this thread further but I hope I never get the urge to ride a gold wing type bus on two wheels


----------



## skmanu

Mus1mus being on my ignore list, I doubt I will reply anytime soon to his written diarrhea...

Mwuhahahah!!!!


----------



## mus1mus

kids (trolls) these days.


----------



## Jpmboy

complete and utter derailment.


----------



## skmanu

Total!


----------



## damarad21

Anyway, regarding the BW-e, checking in silicon lottery they overclock using extremely high vcore = 1,40v.
, my God it has to be very difficult to cool them.
For example my 5960X does 4,[email protected],13v and its hot. Challenging for a noctua Nh-d15s. I don't want to imagine if it would be a broadwell ...


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *damarad21*
> 
> Anyway, regarding the BW-e, checking in silicon lottery they overclock using extremely high vcore = 1,40v.
> , my God it has to be very difficult to cool them.
> For example my 5960X does 4,[email protected],13v and its hot. Challenging for a noctua Nh-d15s. I don't want to imagine if it would be a broadwell ...


at least broadwell-e's die is 14nm so it runs cooler.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artah*
> 
> at least broadwell-e's die is 14nm so it runs cooler.


*At the same voltage.*


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> There are a lot of good chips within the J batches for the 5960X. I had a J513B008 that needed 1.32V for 4.5 (X264), but this J513B048 from Silicon Lottery is doing 4.8 at 1.34V.


I RMA'd my J batch 5960x that did 4.6GHZ at 1.318v, they accepted the RMA and are sending me a J batch with the batch number J615B029.

Here's hoping it OCs good.


----------



## damarad21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artah*
> 
> at least broadwell-e's die is 14nm so it runs cooler.


Really? At 1,40v should burn !!! Sure it will be fried soon..


----------



## Kimir

But they test 1.4v no AVX, so no it shouldn't burn.


----------



## mus1mus

1.4 won't burn if you can cool it.









The fact is, well, as far as my experience with the chips I have had, 1.4 doesn't mean direct degradation to the CPU. Over 1.3 Cache and 2.0 VCCIN are on the other side of the stick.


----------



## xarot

1,4V was still fine on 65nm....


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> I RMA'd my J batch 5960x that did 4.6GHZ at 1.318v, they accepted the RMA and are sending me a J batch with the batch number J615B029.
> 
> Here's hoping it OCs good.


well that was interesting.. folding over an entire day with a 1080 (at stock clocks) and a 6950X @ 4.2 (only because it was the first unattended fold for the cpu)... 1.1M PPD. One gpu and 15 threads.








Wih a little OC.. will be even higher.


----------



## vaoqeRG

I have a question that I would like some thoughts on if possible.

At the moment I am in the process of building a PC for rendering so will be working my way up to minimum 3 gpus, this will not be for SLI but rather for use with gpu renderer Octane. Now I had planned to get the Deluxe II for a motherboard, but a recent deal popped up whereby I can get the Rampage V Extreme U 3.1 for the same price as the Deluxe II should I choose to.

I think it would be nice to have the option of adding a 4th gpu in the future should I need to, but I am wondering, would I be missing out on any new features from new gen Deluxe II as opposed to older RVE?

I will use the board with a 5960x that I had just bought by the way, and the plan is to air cool it with a Noctua.


----------



## damarad21

What should be a safety vcore for 5960X? Don't want to lose it..


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *damarad21*
> 
> What should be a safety vcore for 5960X? Don't want to lose it..


if you want to be safe for the next twenty years, stay at 1.2v and under 75°c.


----------



## mus1mus

Card spacing will be your enemy on the Deluxe. Notice the 2nd PCIe X16 being a slot higher on the board than where RVE has it?

Means, you will find it hard to use it on multi card config unless your case allows you to.


----------



## vaoqeRG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Card spacing will be your enemy on the Deluxe. Notice the 2nd PCIe X16 being a slot higher on the board than where RVE has it?
> 
> Means, you will find it hard to use it on multi card config unless your case allows you to.


I see. This is something I have been looking up with no avail, I am new to all of this so please bear with me. I know that some cards take up two slots whilst some others take up 3 (Palit 1070 for example, on the website it says 2.5 but in reality its 3). In that case would that mean that because of the positioning of the 2nd PCIe slot on the Deluxe it would not be possible to even have two cards without moving onto the 8x slot?

Does it mean I need to get cards that take up less than 2 slots?

What if I go with the RVE, are there features that I would be missing out on from the new gen (Deluxe II, RV10E)?


----------



## mus1mus

Things will be easy with 2 cards. You can even have 2 monstrous cards as the spacing will allow it. That being said, RVE will still be better in that regards with 3 slots spacings between the cards vs. 2 on the Deluxe.

On both boards, you will still need 2-slot cards if going for more than 2 cards. Or watercooling.

Feature wise, erm - LEDs, first thing, which feature are you looking at and will be needing?

Dual NICs for Deluxe?
M.2 SSD available for both.

Think about it.


----------



## vaoqeRG

At the moment I have no plans for having more than 2 cards, so a Deluxe II would do me fine, it is just that the reduced potential for upgrade is what is bothering me. Following your reply I went ahead to pcpartpicker to see what others have done and there are hardly any 3 gpu builds on the Deluxe.

Would I be able to use 3 gpus if they occupied 2 slots on the Deluxe?

As for the which features I am looking for, and outwith onboard wifi, the number of PCIe slots for use by gpu is high on my list. Looking at the comparison list on the Asus site I see that the RVE does not come with Asus' 5-way optimization software which was a great thing for a first timer like myself. I can probably live without it. My earlier question was about specific Broadwell E features that old gen RVE will be missing in comparison to the Deluxe II.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Things will be easy with 2 cards. You can even have 2 monstrous cards as the spacing will allow it. That being said, RVE will still be better in that regards with 3 slots spacings between the cards vs. 2 on the Deluxe.
> 
> On both boards, you will still need 2-slot cards if going for more than 2 cards. Or watercooling.
> 
> Feature wise, erm - LEDs, first thing, which feature are you looking at and will be needing?
> 
> Dual NICs for Deluxe?
> M.2 SSD available for both.
> 
> Think about it.


tho most 2 slot cards can be easily fitted with a 1-slot IO shield once the waterblock route is chosen.


----------



## damarad21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> if you want to be safe for the next twenty years, stay at 1.2v and under 75°c.


Ha ha ha !! Not seriously what is it the Intel official max vcore for theses processors.


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *damarad21*
> 
> Ha ha ha !! Not seriously what is it the Intel official max vcore for theses processors.


1.3V Max for OC 24/7.
Max core temp during stress test 80C
Max CPU package temp during Stress test 80C


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *damarad21*
> 
> Ha ha ha !! Not seriously what is it the Intel official max vcore for theses processors.


the product spec sheet addresses VCCIN, official max is 1.98V after LLC. stay below 1.95V if you want to "baby" the CPU.







page 51.

core-i7-lga2011-3-datasheet-vol-1.pdf 795k .pdf file


IME, stay below 1.4V vcore and 1.3V cache.


----------



## DarkIdeals

Well after changing from Cool Laboratory Liquid Copper paste to Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut I got a few degrees C drop, then adding three of the new Corsair ML120 Pro LED fans to replace a Noctua NF-F12 IPPC 2000 and some SP120's got me a quite nice temp drop as well.

I did need 1.355v to get 4.4ghz stable on my 6800K, and the temps would go into the high 80's on some cores, with the averages staying in mid to high 70's or low 80's. Now i'm in the mid 60's with spikes only getting to 72C or so at most; and most importantly I only need 1.325v to stabilize 4.4ghz. I'm curious if these temp improvements will make 4.5ghz possible now, as I couldn't get 4.5ghz no matter what I did before; and I had a sneaking suspicion that the combination of bad cooling/fan etc.. and the bad TIM footprint on the liquid copper was to blame. Seems I was right.

Now I just need to check out the possibility of 4.5ghz and 3200mhz RAM on the 6800K.


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *damarad21*
> 
> Really? At 1,40v should burn !!! Sure it will be fried soon..


I think I saw 1.4v set for the gaming presets on R5E10 on BIOS 0601, I'll edit this if that is incorrect when I check today when I get home. I hope Asus didn't mean for us to use LN2 to cool it at a gaming preset for 10 core broadwell-e


----------



## DarkIdeals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artah*
> 
> I think I saw 1.4v set for the gaming presets on R5E10 on BIOS 0601, I'll edit this if that is incorrect when I check today when I get home. I hope Asus didn't mean for us to use LN2 to cool it at a gaming preset for 10 core broadwell-e


People who test a ton of CPUs like SiliconLottery have said that they feel that 1.4v is max safe "24/7" voltage even on BW-E which is 14nm so slightly more sensitive to voltage iirc. So I highly doubt that its really "dangerous" per say; I mean yeah it will speedup the ticking clock of lifespan over time, just as ANY voltage and heat increase will do, but I doubt 1.4v will actually kill a chip.


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *damarad21*
> 
> Ha ha ha !! Not seriously what is it the Intel official max vcore for theses processors.


Stock is the Intel max vcore for your processor. Anything beyond that is out of spec and out of warranty if you don't have a tuning plan.

Intel publishes VID ranges and absolute maximum ratings in their whitepapers, but it's a gross misrepresentation of the data to refer to such figures as recommendations for any part. VID figures are set per sample based on leakage and other factors, while the absolute maximum ratings are momentary never exceed ratings.

You can use the info presented to come to reasonable conclusions about what should be safe to use, but Intel won't rubber stamp any specific figures above stock.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vaoqeRG*
> 
> At the moment I have no plans for having more than 2 cards, so a Deluxe II would do me fine, it is just that the reduced potential for upgrade is what is bothering me. Following your reply I went ahead to pcpartpicker to see what others have done and there are hardly any 3 gpu builds on the Deluxe.
> 
> Would I be able to use 3 gpus if they occupied 2 slots on the Deluxe?
> 
> As for the which features I am looking for, and outwith onboard wifi, the number of PCIe slots for use by gpu is high on my list. Looking at the comparison list on the Asus site I see that the RVE does not come with Asus' 5-way optimization software which was a great thing for a first timer like myself. I can probably live without it. My earlier question was about specific Broadwell E features that old gen RVE will be missing in comparison to the Deluxe II.


RVE has an onboard wifi.
5-way optimisation, well, once you spend a bit of time with the board/system, you won't really have to deal with it.

3 cards can be used on the Deluxe at X16 - X8 - X8. Just stick to dual slot cards (reference or founders are your best option) on air. Fourth, near impossible without watercooling.

BIOS update will open up some of the BW-E features on olders X99 boards.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> tho most 2 slot cards can be easily fitted with a 1-slot IO shield once the waterblock route is chosen.


True. Watercooling should be the route for 3 or more cards.


----------



## m-v-b

Could someone explain how this was made possible?

Member Model Overclock Cooling Motherboard Voltage

Silicon Lottery 5820K 5,002.41 Air ASUS X99-Deluxe 1.274 http://valid.canardpc.com/xqalft


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m-v-b*
> 
> Could someone explain how this was made possible?
> 
> Member Model Overclock Cooling Motherboard Voltage
> 
> Silicon Lottery 5820K 5,002.41 Air ASUS X99-Deluxe 1.274 http://valid.canardpc.com/xqalft


https://siliconlottery.com/


----------



## mus1mus

Take more than a hundred samples and bin them.

CPU-Z is just a start.


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkIdeals*
> 
> People who test a ton of CPUs like SiliconLottery have said that they feel that 1.4v is max safe "24/7" voltage even on BW-E which is 14nm so slightly more sensitive to voltage iirc. So I highly doubt that its really "dangerous" per say; I mean yeah it will speedup the ticking clock of lifespan over time, just as ANY voltage and heat increase will do, but I doubt 1.4v will actually kill a chip.


That's what I mean, I'm saying it's mostly safe but pushing it without having to use LN2. I didn't think that Asus would put out an overclocking presets that required LN2... Well anyway the preset on BIOS 0601 is 1.370v actually and cpu cache voltage override is 1.400v so I saw that wrong, not sure if that cache voltage is a safe one.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> the product spec sheet addresses VCCIN, official max is 1.98V after LLC. stay below 1.95V if you want to "baby" the CPU.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> page 51.
> 
> core-i7-lga2011-3-datasheet-vol-1.pdf 795k .pdf file
> 
> 
> IME, stay below 1.4V vcore and 1.3V cache.


I thought 1.98V included the stock Vdroop behaviour on the VCCIN rail? Placing it closer to 1.93V under load?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> I thought 1.98V included the stock Vdroop behaviour on the VCCIN rail? Placing it closer to 1.93V under load?


not 100% sure, but 1.98V is the VCCIN at load, and if you read carefully, also accounts for load-line overshoot "excursions".


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> not 100% sure, but 1.98V is the VCCIN at load, and if you read carefully, also accounts for load-line overshoot "excursions".


Ah that makes more sense, so probably around 2.03V in BIOS with the default Vdroop behavior.


----------



## GRABibus

until which value of cache can you get stability from your side ?
I have made 1 hour aida64 with "FPU + CPU + Cache + Memory" and 1 hour DOOM with 4.6GHz (46x100) cache at Vcache=1.25V with no crash or BSOD or whatever.
Of course, I will push more hours on Aida64, HCI MemTest and Realbench to see if it is really stable (That seems high value and I am not really optimistic) . Core is at 4.6GHz (46x100), Vcore=1.19V adaptative and Vccin=1.8V.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Ah that makes more sense, so probably around 2.03V in BIOS with the default Vdroop behavior.


the spec for overshoot (pg 56) is what, 50mV normal, 200mV virus mode ( = p95). transient from light load to load in virus mode could be as high as 2.2230V with that setting.








circuits are tighter these days so the excursion may be more controlled, I still like to see ~50mV droop on VCCIN with a non-virus load like x264 for example.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> the spec for overshoot (pg 56) is what, 50mV normal, 200mV virus mode ( = p95). transient from light load to load in virus mode could be as high as 2.2230V with that setting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> circuits are tighter these days so the excursion may be more controlled, I still like to see ~50mV droop on VCCIN with a non-virus load like x264 for example.


Virus mode? Oh boy. Never heard of that one before, been using LLC6 up to now with zero issues at >1.90V of VCCIN. Ever since seeing Raja's post and their analysis I've been pretty chill about LLC, but virus mode, never even heard of it.









I assume virus mode just means rapid demand for processing power as in 0>100 instead of slowly ramping up?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Virus mode? Oh boy. Never heard of that one before, been using LLC6 up to now with zero issues at >1.90V of VCCIN. Ever since seeing Raja's post and their analysis I've been pretty chill about LLC, but virus mode, never even heard of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I assume virus mode just means rapid demand for processing power as in 0>100 instead of slowly ramping up?


cool... for everything but extreme overclocking. vdroop is our friend.
virus mode is a load like p95 small FFT, FP64 Raytrace...


----------



## Scrimstar

Any recent bench marks comparing overclocked 6800k with 5820k.


----------



## duckyboy

Hi guys, just another gamer/pc enthusiasts looking to get the most of his cpu. I overclocked my 5820k to 4.3 ghz changing a bunch of settings almost a year ago and I forgot what I had changed, but now I have a custom loop and I ditched my NHD15 since temps were getting pretty high at 4.3 ghz 1.26 volts.
Could anyone here give me a list of things I should change and apply to my cpu or is it sufficient enough to just change llc, cpu multiplier, voltage and vccin settings?
I have an ASUS x99 sabertooth btw. any help is super super appreciated.


----------



## 3DVu

does anyone have any kind of information for batches L540 and J517? Both are 5930K and I'm waiting for the CLC fittings to arrive.


----------



## Jpmboy

guess not.


----------



## Nizzen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3DVu*
> 
> does anyone have any kind of information for batches L540 and J517? Both are 5930K and I'm waiting for the CLC fittings to arrive.


Try and pray


----------



## H3avyM3tal

I'm trying to get a handle on my 5930k. I'm using adaptive +.75 in bios, and this gets a stable bench of 4.2 as 1.114v (starting at 1.139v). I'm using this h100i and during benching the spu gets up to 85c. Please advise.


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H3avyM3tal*
> 
> I'm trying to get a handle on my 5930k. I'm using adaptive +.75 in bios, and this gets a stable bench of 4.2 as 1.114v (starting at 1.139v). I'm using this h100i and during benching the spu gets up to 85c. Please advise.


Which bench test ?
Ambiant temperature ?
Vccin ?
Vcache ?
Cache frequency ?


----------



## Qwinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H3avyM3tal*
> 
> I'm trying to get a handle on my 5930k. I'm using adaptive +.75 in bios, and this gets a stable bench of 4.2 as 1.114v (starting at 1.139v). I'm using this h100i and during benching the spu gets up to 85c. Please advise.


Yeah, as Grabibus said, much more information needed, and he asked all the questions I'd want to know too. I can say 85c temps with only 1.139v vcore seems pretty darn high, though, so something seems not right there.


----------



## H3avyM3tal

Everything is on auto besides adaptive vcore, using realbench. I'm benching with the ac on (it's ******* hot in the summer here). You guys don't think the h100i could be an issue?


----------



## GRABibus

Could be.
What is your room temperature at the air intake of the computer ?

You says "CPU is at 85°C".

is it a core temperature ?

For info, I get maximum 76°c on the hottest core with Rog RealBench at Core=4.6Ghz, cache=4.5Ghz, Vcore=1.2V and Vcache=1.2V. Vccin=1.8V.
My room temperature is 26°C.
I have a NH-D15 with 2 fans push-pull at 1500rpm, which is supposed to be a little bit less efficient than a H100i.


----------



## H3avyM3tal

Realtemp shows 90 on the hottest core. I don't know the temp at the intake, but my ac is cooling the room at 25c, which is cool enough. I'm gonna have to check of the h100i is sitting ok.


----------



## GRABibus

Unmount you rcooler, remove thermal paste from CPU and H100i.
Reapply high quality thermal paste as Grizzly Kryonaut for example (Just put a "grain of rice" in the middle of the CPU).

Pump and fans are working properly ?


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H3avyM3tal*
> 
> Realtemp shows 90 on the hottest core. I don't know the temp at the intake, but my ac is cooling the room at 25c, which is cool enough. I'm gonna have to check of the h100i is sitting ok.


That's too hot to use and also hotter than you'd expect for 4.2ghz @1.14v, unless...

What software are you using to stress test? If it overuses the avx instructions, that could explain the really high temps. I hope you're not using prime95 or linpack, if you are, STOP!

Aida64 has decent general purpose stress test tools, that's not a bad place to start.

If you are using a reasonable load testing tool and seeing high temps like that, most likely something is not right with your cooler or mounting, it should be able to do better than that. Its possible you got incredibly unlucky with a super hot running chip, but that seems less likely. Reseating the cooler would be the first thing I'd try.


----------



## H3avyM3tal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> Unmount you rcooler, remove thermal paste from CPU and H100i.
> Reapply high quality thermal paste as Grizzly Kryonaut for example (Just put a "grain of rice" in the middle of the CPU).
> 
> Pump and fans are working properly ?


Corsair link shows pump working. Gonna have to try a re-seat.


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> That's too hot to use and also hotter than you'd expect for 4.2ghz @1.14v, unless...
> 
> What software are you using to stress test?.


He wrote Realbench => Definitely too hot for his settings as Realbench is one of the stress test producing less CPU heat.


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H3avyM3tal*
> 
> Everything is on auto besides adaptive vcore, using *realbench*. I'm benching with the ac on (it's ******* hot in the summer here). You guys don't think the h100i could be an issue?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> He wrote Realbench => Definitely too hot for his settings as Realbench is one of the stress test producing less CPU heat.


Ooops, didn't notice that earlier, yup defiitely shouldn't be so hot running.

Is the h100i setup as intake or exhaust?

Realbench does cpu+gpu stress testing at the same time, whole system load testing. It might help to focus specifically on just cpu load testing to remove more variables. Part of the problem could be the gpu's exhaust being run thru the h100i's radiator, a case airflow problem. If the gpu isn't loaded, does the cpu still get overly hot? If not, then the problem definitely is case airflow.


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> Ooops, didn't notice that earlier, yup defiitely shouldn't be so hot running.
> 
> Is the h100i setup as intake or exhaust?
> 
> Realbench does cpu+gpu stress testing at the same time, whole system load testing. It might help to focus specifically on just cpu load testing to remove more variables. Part of the problem could be the gpu's exhaust being run thru the h100i's radiator, a case airflow problem. If the gpu isn't loaded, does the cpu still get overly hot? If not, then the problem definitely is case airflow.


Yep, good comment.


----------



## H3avyM3tal

I re-seated the h100i and temps went down by 10c. Now I can get back to stressing some more.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H3avyM3tal*
> 
> I'm trying to get a handle on my 5930k. I'm using adaptive +.75 in bios, and this gets a stable bench of 4.2 as 1.114v (starting at 1.139v). I'm using this h100i and during benching the spu gets up to 85c. Please advise.


+o.75V in the adaptive field with Offset Auto... will run basically as an offset. Put the total vcore needed in the Adaptive field and leave offset on auto. so if the cpu needs 1.30V for stability, enter 1.30V in Adaptive.


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> +o.75V in the adaptive field with Offset Auto... will run basically as an offset. Put the total vcore needed in the Adaptive field and leave offset on auto. so if the cpu needs 1.30V for stability, enter 1.30V in Adaptive.


@H3avyM3tal along these lines, except you might want to give it a very small offset to prevent any "auto" surprises


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3DVu*
> 
> does anyone have any kind of information for batches L540 and J517? Both are 5930K and I'm waiting for the CLC fittings to arrive.


Need full batch but I'd put money on J517 over L540 unless the L540 is a late 2W chip


----------



## dante`afk

Is it worth upgrading to a 40 lane CPU and board?

Today I build in my 950 pro nvme and a couple of other disks. Due to my board/cpu I dropped down to 8x and 4x in my SLI setup, my nvme runs only at 4x instead of 8x (1500mbs read vs 2500mbs read) and my sound card on the pcie 1x does not work any longer because the nvme ssd is using the lanes.
What do you think, is it worth upgrading to a 5830k or 5960x/6900k ? I am only gaming on my system.

Also, what I just saw, could it be that my SLI cannot be used at full capacity with 8x and 4x? I am seeing only 50%-60% usage in Witcher3, while before with 8x/8x it was 99%.


----------



## ssateneth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dante`afk*
> 
> Is it worth upgrading to a 40 lane CPU and board?
> 
> Today I build in my 950 pro nvme and a couple of other disks. Due to my board/cpu I dropped down to 8x and 4x in my SLI setup, my nvme runs only at 4x instead of 8x (1500mbs read vs 2500mbs read) and my sound card on the pcie 1x does not work any longer because the nvme ssd is using the lanes.
> What do you think, is it worth upgrading to a 5830k or 5960x/6900k ? I am only gaming on my system.
> 
> Also, what I just saw, could it be that my SLI cannot be used at full capacity with 8x and 4x? I am seeing only 50%-60% usage in Witcher3, while before with 8x/8x it was 99%.


you DO know maximum pci-e width of M.2 cards is 4x right? samsung 950 pro (and other pci-e m.2 devices) max out at 4x width. There are no 8x width m.2 cards.


----------



## dante`afk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssateneth*
> 
> you DO know maximum pci-e width of M.2 cards is 4x right? samsung 950 pro (and other pci-e m.2 devices) max out at 4x width. There are no 8x width m.2 cards.


I know, however the link speed is currently 4gbps instead of 8gbps.


----------



## ssateneth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dante`afk*
> 
> I know, however the link speed is currently 4gbps instead of 8gbps.


enable pci-e 3.0 then in your bios. sometimes if you deviate too far from normal BCLK speeds, you will be limited to PCI-E 2.0 speeds. Installing a graphics card has nothing to do with limiting your to PCI-E 2.0 instead of normally PCI-E 3.0


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> @H3avyM3tal along these lines, except you might want to give it a very small offset to prevent any "auto" surprises


If CPU Vcore offset sign is on "+" and Vcore offset on "Auto", which kind of bad surprise should we get ?
I ask you this because I did as Jmpboy for my adaptative overclcoks by putting offset Vcore sign on "+" and Vcore offset value on auto.

I refer also to the Raja "Overclocking guide fro Broadwell E" (Same concept for HAsweel E) :


----------



## dante`afk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssateneth*
> 
> enable pci-e 3.0 then in your bios. sometimes if you deviate too far from normal BCLK speeds, you will be limited to PCI-E 2.0 speeds. Installing a graphics card has nothing to do with limiting your to PCI-E 2.0 instead of normally PCI-E 3.0


the very bottom pcie slot on my board is by default 3.0 8x. however because I am using SLI it went to 4x due to the lanes.


----------



## H3avyM3tal

Thanks for explaining this guys. Are there benefits to oc cache aswell outside benchmarks?


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dante`afk*
> 
> the very bottom pcie slot on my board is by default 3.0 8x. however because I am using SLI it went to 4x due to the lanes.


Not really...


----------



## H3avyM3tal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> If CPU Vcore offset sign is on "+" and Vcore offset on "Auto", which kind of bad surprise should we get ?
> I ask you this because I did as Jmpboy for my adaptative overclcoks by putting offset Vcore sign on "+" and Vcore offset value on auto


I tried this route. Pc won't even post with turbo vcore of 1.2.


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H3avyM3tal*
> 
> Realtemp shows 90 on the hottest core.


What's the distance to TJmax? Not all boards set TJmax the same.

90C on my ASRock X99 OC Formula is exactly the same temperature as 79C on my Gigabyte X99 SOC Champion.


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> If CPU Vcore offset sign is on "+" and Vcore offset on "Auto", which kind of bad surprise should we get ?
> I ask you this because I did as Jmpboy for my adaptative overclcoks by putting offset Vcore sign on "+" and Vcore offset value on auto.


Just to avoid an unexpectedly high voltage due to how the bios/mobo determines the offset automatically. I set my oc up some time ago and was following recommendations here. This was one of them.


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> Just to avoid an unexpectedly high voltage due to how the bios/mobo determines the offset automatically. I set my oc up some time ago and was following recommendations here. This was one of them.


I am surprised by this.
Because, if we take the screenshot of RaJa above as example :

=> Total adaptative mode core voltage is 1.2V.
So, according to my understanding, MOBO and BIOS will set the "Auto" offset value at "0" to lock at this 1.2V for total adaptative.

This is the "Total adaptative mode core voltage" value which drives the offset core value if it is set to Auto, so "0". Am I wrong ?

Should be great if we can have here some other opinions from RaJa, Praz, Jmpboy, others..etc....because this is an important subject according to me.

ASUS says we can let offset core voltage on "Auto" when adaptative.


----------



## Praz

Hello

0.001V set for offset is close enough to zero that it is irrelevant. If one feels better not using auto that would be the value to use. I have never seen any additional voltage applied when using auto. This includes physical monitoring of the voltage with logging.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> I am surprised by this.
> Because, if we take the screenshot of RaJa above as example :
> 
> => Total adaptative mode core voltage is 1.2V.
> So, according to my understanding, MOBO and BIOS will set the "Auto" offset value at "0" to lock at this 1.2V for total adaptative.
> 
> This is the "Total adaptative mode core voltage" value which drives the offset core value if it is set to Auto, so "0". Am I wrong ?
> 
> Should be great if we can have here some other opinions from RaJa, Praz, Jmpboy, others..etc....because this is an important subject according to me.
> 
> ASUS says we can let offset core voltage on "Auto" when adaptative.


For my cpu.. I had big problem with any OC based on Adaptive only.. my OC was 4.2ghz at 1.06v and 4.4ghz at 1.18v.. both pass Asus RB without problem's but fail while browsing some web!

even + 40mv on both didn't help at all until i use + 0.20v as offset and the rest on adaptive! Rock solid OC







that increase my idle temp by 2-4c but its stable now..

No idea why that happen but that work for me...


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> For my cpu.. I had big problem with any OC based on Adaptive only.. my OC was 4.2ghz at 1.06v and 4.4ghz at 1.18v.. both pass Asus RB without problem's but fail while browsing some web!
> 
> even + 40mv on both didn't help at all until i use *+ 0.20v as offset* and the rest on adaptive! Rock solid OC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that increase my idle temp by 2-4c but its stable now..
> 
> No idea why that happen but that work for me...


I think you mean +0.020V (20 mV) not 200mV offset. Bios and auto rules have "matured".. auto in offset on ASUS x99 boards works fine and has not led to over or uncontrolled voltage on the 2 running here.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I think you mean +0.020V (20 mV) not 200mV offset. Bios and auto rules have "matured".. auto in offset on ASUS x99 boards works fine and has not led to over or uncontrolled voltage on the 2 running here.


definitely! 20mv


----------



## GRABibus

I have a question :

On my system, I set this to test :
CPU Core voltage => Adaptative
Offset mode sign => +
CPU Core voltage offset => 0.005V
Additional Turbo Mode CPU Core Voltage => 1.115V

So, total adaptative voltage in Bios = 1.12V

At full load (Example OCCT) => In CPUZ and Aida64 => Vid under load = 1.132V
At medium load (Gaming) => In CPUZ and Aida64 => Vid under load = 1.142V

First question : where do come from these 1.132V - 1.12V = 0.012V for full load ?
I assume this is due to the fact that under load, Vid increases ?

Second question : why is the Core voltage lower at full load than medium load ? (1.132V versus 1.142V)
This I don't understand.
At full load Vid should be higher than at medium load ?

Whatever LLC setting, it is the same (LLC only acts on Vccin by the way).
My C states are disabled.
Speedstep and Turbo enabled of course.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> I have a question :
> 
> On my system, I set this to test :
> CPU Core voltage => Adaptative
> Offset mode sign => +
> CPU Core voltage offset => 0.005V
> Additional Turbo Mode CPU Core Voltage => 1.115V
> 
> So, total adaptative voltage in Bios = 1.12V
> 
> At full load (Example OCCT) => In CPUZ and Aida64 => Vid under load = 1.132V
> At medium load (Gaming) => In CPUZ and Aida64 => Vid under load = 1.142V
> 
> First question : where do come from these 1.132V - 1.12V = 0.012V for full load ?
> I assume this is due to the fact that under load, Vid increases ?
> 
> Second question : why is the Core voltage lower at full load than medium load ? (1.132V versus 1.142V)
> This I don't understand.
> At full load Vid should be higher than at medium load ?
> 
> Whatever LLC setting, it is the same (LLC only acts on Vccin by the way).
> My C states are disabled.
> Speedstep and Turbo enabled of course.


if you are ACTUALLY referring to VID and not VCORE, the VID value has meaning within the stock turbo multipliers. Once you use mutipliers higher than the stock multipliers, VID is basically meaningless. TYrue, each CPU is programmed with a VID value outside on the operating specifications, but the number can be misleading as to what the cpu needs at that frequency. If you are refering to VCORE.. HWE will add mV above the voltage set in bios normally. VCCIN is where you want to control this raise by using an appropriate amount og LLC (vdroop).


----------



## Kutalion

I also have higher max load vcore than medium one, figured it was lvl 5 llc.

Tho my deviance from targeted turbo voltage is up to 7mv, but my offset is + auto.

Edit: opposite of what i wrote, I must stop writting from bed @ 3AM.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kutalion*
> 
> I also have higher max load vcore than medium one, figured it was lvl 5 llc.
> 
> Tho my deviance from targeted turbo voltage is up to 7mv, but my offset is + auto.


LLC only affects VCCIN on x99, not (directly) vcore.


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kutalion*
> 
> I also have higher max load vcore than medium one, figured it was lvl 5 llc.
> 
> Tho my deviance from targeted turbo voltage is up to 7mv, but my offset is + auto.


I have "max load Vcore" (OCCT) *LOWER* than "medium load Vcore" (Gaming)


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> if you are ACTUALLY referring to VID and not VCORE, the VID value has meaning within the stock turbo multipliers. Once you use mutipliers higher than the stock multipliers, VID is basically meaningless. TYrue, each CPU is programmed with a VID value outside on the operating specifications, but the number can be misleading as to what the cpu needs at that frequency. If you are refering to VCORE.. HWE will add mV above the voltage set in bios normally. VCCIN is where you want to control this raise by using an appropriate amount og LLC (vdroop).


OK, thanks.
But why do I see in CPUz 1.132V during OCCT while I see 1.142V during medium load as gaming ?

I would have bet the opposite : 1.142V during OCCT and 1.132V during gaming....


----------



## Kutalion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> I have "max load Vcore" (OCCT) *LOWER* than "medium load Vcore" (Gaming)


I wanted to say i have the same but just noticed I wrote the opposite. I'm an idiot








When i run stress tests vcore actually drops by ~5mv from low/medium load.


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kutalion*
> 
> I wanted to say i have the same but just noticed I wrote the opposite. I'm an idiot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When i run stress tests vcore actually drops by ~5mv from low/medium load.


From My side it is 10mV drop between light load (gaming) and heavy load (OCCT)


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> I have "max load Vcore" (OCCT) *LOWER* than "medium load Vcore" (Gaming)


this is normal
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> OK, thanks.
> But why do I see in CPUz 1.132V during OCCT while I see 1.142V during medium load as gaming ?
> 
> I would have bet the opposite : 1.142V during OCCT and 1.132V during gaming....


A slight vdroop. 10mV is too small a number to fret over using a OS-based sensor readout. Moreover, 10 mV on these readings of VID (CPUZ reads VID on x99, not vcore) is within the bin-sensitivity of the program... 16mV voltage bins. Again, once you overclock ignore VID, focus on VCORE (AID64 reads vcore on x99).


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> If CPU Vcore offset sign is on "+" and Vcore offset on "Auto", which kind of bad surprise should we get ?
> I ask you this because I did as Jmpboy for my adaptative overclcoks by putting offset Vcore sign on "+" and Vcore offset value on auto.
> 
> I refer also to the Raja "Overclocking guide fro Broadwell E" (Same concept for HAsweel E) :


According to Martin malik from hwînfo, aida64 reports vid and not vcore.
Hé says That ASUS doesn't report vcore through the new mobo's.

I Will ask Fiery for a confirmation as There are several answers on this subject, which is quite confusing.

At least, you gave me an answer on the fact That it is normal That vcore under full load is lower Than vcore under low/médium load.
Thank you ?


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> According to Martin malik from hwînfo, aida64 reports vid and not vcore.
> Hé says That ASUS doesn't report vcore through the new mobo's.
> 
> I Will ask Fiery for a confirmation as There are several answers on this subject, which is quite confusing.
> 
> At least, you gave me an answer on the fact That it is normal That vcore under full load is lower Than vcore under low/médium load.
> Thank you ?


Hello

Lower VCORE with full load compared to partial load has always been true. It is the nature of electronics. With the R5E10 AIDA64 reports both the VID and VCORE.


----------



## Kimir

Aida with the R5E also report both VCORE and VID.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> According to Martin malik from hwînfo, aida64 reports vid and not vcore.
> Hé says That ASUS doesn't report vcore through the new mobo's.
> 
> I Will ask Fiery for a confirmation as There are several answers on this subject, which is quite confusing.
> 
> At least, you gave me an answer on the fact That it is normal That vcore under full load is lower Than vcore under low/médium load.
> Thank you ?


Martin is wrong:


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dante`afk*
> 
> Is it worth upgrading to a 40 lane CPU and board?
> 
> Today I build in my 950 pro nvme and a couple of other disks. Due to my board/cpu I dropped down to 8x and 4x in my SLI setup, my nvme runs only at 4x instead of 8x (1500mbs read vs 2500mbs read) and my sound card on the pcie 1x does not work any longer because the nvme ssd is using the lanes.
> What do you think, is it worth upgrading to a 5830k or 5960x/6900k ? I am only gaming on my system.
> 
> Also, what I just saw, could it be that my SLI cannot be used at full capacity with 8x and 4x? I am seeing only 50%-60% usage in Witcher3, while before with 8x/8x it was 99%.


Thats the exact same problem I had with my 4790k and two 970s. Got the Samsung 950 Pro and my 2nd GPU wouldn't run at 4x lanes (thanks nvidia). Ended up getting the 5930k and am pretty happy with it. Runs SLI and the nvme just awesome.


----------



## GRABibus

Do you think a CPU degradation is possible after 7 months of stress test (OCCT, Aida64, Realbench and rarely P95)
7 months ago the CPU was new and stress tests were done often but not every week of course.

Voltages were maintained always below recommanded limits and core temps were not exceeded 85°C worst case.

I ask you that because I experience that I have to increase Vcore for same stability frequency...


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> Do you think a CPU degradation is possible after 7 months of stress test (OCCT, Aida64, Realbench and rarely P95)
> 7 months ago the CPU was new and stress tests were done often.
> 
> I ask you that because I experience that I have to increase Vcore for same stability frequency...


some "loosening" is expected as the chip breaks in... but it should happen within the first month(s)... especially when a user is hammering the cpu with hours of OCCT and/or p95 AVX. AID64 and RB don;t draw the same current... remember, current kills, voltage is only potential to deliver current.


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> some "loosening" is expected as the chip breaks in... but it should happen within the first month(s)... especially when a user is hammering the cpu with hours of OCCT and/or p95 AVX. AID64 and RB don;t draw the same current... remember, current kills, voltage is only potential to deliver current.


Ok, so I probably degraded it








What should I do now ? Stop stress test and keep the earliest stable overclock ?


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> Ok, so I probably degraded it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What should I do now ? Stop stress test and keep the earliest stable overclock ?


Peeps need to stop stress testing with OCCT and Prime95 or any other stress test that uses the AVX instruction set. I run RealBench a few hours, AIDA64 cache stress test at least four hours and HCI MemTest overnight, then if I'm stable I'll run [email protected] overnight, if they all pass I know I'm good to go.


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Peeps need to stop stress testing with OCCT and Prime95 or any other stress test that uses the AVX instruction set. I run RealBench a few hours, AIDA64 cache stress test at least four hours and HCI MemTest overnight, then if I'm stable I'll run [email protected] overnight, if they all pass I know I'm good to go.


Replace HCI by GSAT on linux, add 5-10mV from what was stable for safety measure (break in period, aka small degradation), enjoy.









Not unusual to get setting unstable after a few months, it took 10 months on my Ivy-E to be set and forget. I don't use my HW-E as daily, so I'm not sure on that one.


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Replace HCI by GSAT on linux, add 5-10mV from what was stable for safety measure (break in period, aka small degradation), enjoy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not unusual to get setting unstable after a few months, it took 10 months on my Ivy-E to be set and forget. I don't use my HW-E as daily, so I'm not sure on that one.


I need 20mV to 30mV more vcore to recover stability at same fréquency.
Hopefully I have some margin.
As I flashed My Deluxe II some minutes ago With new Bios 0801, I am retesti fait stability, only With aida64, realbench and HCI memtest.


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> Ok, so I probably degraded it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What should I do now ? Stop stress test and keep the earliest stable overclock ?


I think you should stop stressing it if you are worried about degradation. Your processor has a finite life that is most effected by voltage/temperature and amount time at stressful loads. I don't really understand why people spend a lot of time stressing when it is really not necessary for daily use. I found a good stable clock (passes 15 min of OCCT and Realbench) in the first day of having my H-E and haven't stressed it since. I have only used it for gaming, but never once had a crash. Unless you are doing some serious 3d rendering or video compression, then there really is no need to stress for more than 15-30 min. to verify stability. Just my


----------



## JackinLumber

So I just submitted my 5930K for the leader board... Just wondering how long it takes the mods to update it? Especially curious since it'll be the new number 1 lol


----------



## Kimir

the leaderboard is not updated anymore if I recall, the OP is AWOL.


----------



## TheChankWhoGank

hi guys, im interested in overclocking my new system which involves a i7 5820k and asus x99 sabertooth(yeah i know kinda late but got it for 510$usd), i would greatly appreciate it if you guys can send some screen shots of settigns you guys already have, nothing to crazy but something around the 4.2-4.3 ghz area with the voltages and everything set to lower when idle but go back up when in work. I have only even overclocked something on the ivy bridge line but that was years ago, plus this new rig looks kinda complicated now. I'm only really interested in the core oc nothing with cache, and im using corsair dominator 3000mhz ram on xmp profile. btw i also have the swiftech 320x2 for cooling.

if that's too much work could someone tell me what settings I should change ?
I downloaded realbench and prime 95 for stress testing


----------



## JackinLumber

Well THAT is freaking whack. Cause I beat the highest 5930K lol I want my Karma!.. oh wait.. wrong place.. my bad


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackinLumber*
> 
> Well THAT is freaking whack. Cause I beat the highest 5930K lol I want my Karma!.. oh wait.. wrong place.. my bad


Hello

Is a suicide screenshot really that important?


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Is a suicide screenshot really that important?


Only if there's smoke involved with that screenshot.


----------



## JackinLumber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Is a suicide screenshot really that important?


Lol no it was a joke. I thought I made that evident with the satire karma comment. I didn't know the OP was MIA. It would be cool to be on a leaderboard though no doubt about that.


----------



## mus1mus

Beating the what?


----------



## JackinLumber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Beating the what?


lol the highest 5930k clock... you get out of here hahaha


----------



## mus1mus

It should have been amazing being your first post. But then, some guys just don't mind not making it on the Scoreboard.







(not talking bout me)


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Peeps need to stop stress testing with OCCT and Prime95 or any other stress test that uses the AVX instruction set. I run RealBench a few hours, AIDA64 cache stress test at least four hours and HCI MemTest overnight, then if I'm stable I'll run [email protected] overnight, if they all pass I know I'm good to go.


it's not so much AVX - X264/265, handbrake, Realbench use AVX FMA3 etc - it is the manner in which the instruction set is run. So, you can test for stability with these instruction sets without only testing your cooling.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> the leaderboard is not updated anymore if I recall, the OP is AWOL.


I can update the table... main leaderboard sheet updated!


----------



## MR-e

Hmm, testing the low voltage limits of my 5960X, Real bench 8hr/32Gb halted at the 2.5hr mark at 4.7GHz / 1.270V. Upped it to 1.275V and left for work. Hopefully I see 480mins passed when I'm home later


----------



## Kimir

That's sick, 4.7Ghz with less than 1.3v, damn I'm jealous.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> Hmm, testing the low voltage limits of my 5960X, Real bench 8hr/32Gb halted at the 2.5hr mark at 4.7GHz / 1.270V. Upped it to 1.275V and left for work. Hopefully I see 480mins passed when I'm home later


that's the new (ITP) 5960X? Nice!!!


----------



## MR-e

Thanks Kimir, it's not RB stable yet so I can't make any claims. I only use this rig for gaming and some video editing every now and then. 8HR/32GB RB + HCI Memtest 1000% + 3HR Aida Cache is my go to stability numbers to hit. Hopefully can post validation screens soon








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> that's the new (ITP) 5960X? Nice!!!


Nope, first and only 5960X. I think you're referring to my first foray into HW-E with a poopoo IMC 5820K I kept bugging you about







. Just finished building the new rig in a CL S8S and finally got the 5960X under some water.




Spoiler: Warning: Many Pics Inside!


----------



## nexxusty

Does anyone have a worse 5930k than 4.4ghz @ 1.355v? Cache at 4.4ghz @ 1.350 as well.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nexxusty*
> 
> Does anyone have a worse 5930k than 4.4ghz @ 1.355v? Cache at 4.4ghz @ 1.350 as well.


Try the 125 strap. My 'J' batch 5930k did better on the 125 strap.


----------



## nexxusty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Try the 125 strap. My 'J' batch 5930k did better on the 125 strap.


Hmm. I've never tried to push higher on 125 strap. Just dialed in the same clocks, volts, etc.

Thanks for the tip. I'll do some extensive testing.


----------



## Kutalion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nexxusty*
> 
> Does anyone have a worse 5930k than 4.4ghz @ 1.355v? Cache at 4.4ghz @ 1.350 as well.


Had 5820k that needeed 1.34v for 4.3ghz, my new one does 4.7 at that voltage.


----------



## nexxusty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kutalion*
> 
> Had 5820k that needeed 1.34v for 4.3ghz, my new one does 4.7 at that voltage.


Ugh, that's bad.

I really need to start buying 2+ CPU'S. Finding the best one and sending the rest back....


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> Thanks Kimir, it's not RB stable yet so I can't make any claims. I only use this rig for gaming and some video editing every now and then. 8HR/32GB RB + HCI Memtest 1000% + 3HR Aida Cache is my go to stability numbers to hit. Hopefully can post validation screens soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, first and only 5960X. I think you're referring to my first foray into HW-E with a poopoo IMC 5820K I kept bugging you about
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Just finished building the new rig in a CL S8S and finally got the 5960X under some water.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Many Pics Inside!


very nice build!


----------



## nexxusty

Grabbed some more 3200mhz E-Die today. Have 8 sticks now.

Let the binning begin. Lol. I doubt 8 sticks will be enough though. Wanting 3200mhz 14-14-14-36-1T from my 5930k. Have 14-15-15-36-1T now. Hoping my IMC is not the limiting factor.

Seems like my IMC is decent though. I know I'm close to the limit at 3200mhz....


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nexxusty*
> 
> Grabbed some more 3200mhz E-Die today. Have 8 sticks now.
> 
> Let the binning begin. Lol. I doubt 8 sticks will be enough though. Wanting 3200mhz 14-14-14-36-1T from my 5930k. Have 14-15-15-36-1T now. Hoping my IMC is not the limiting factor.
> 
> Seems like my IMC is decent though. I know I'm close to the limit at 3200mhz....


IMC on broadwell-E seems to be solid


----------



## nexxusty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artah*
> 
> IMC on broadwell-E seems to be solid


Oh BW-E IMC is definitely better than my HW-E.

I'll be lucky to to obtain 3200mhz 14-14-14-36-1T on my 5930k. I figured a bunch of E-Die would be my only hope.


----------



## MR-e

What's the consensus of running 1.97 VInput on HW-E? I was stepping up my 4.7GHz Vcore from 1.275v in .05v incrementals. Failed last night at 1.305v wiht 1.95Vinput after ~4.25 hours. I'm thinking of bumping VInput up to 1.97 as a 24/7 number. LLC = 6 on a RVE10.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> What's the consensus of running *1.97 VInput on HW-E*? I was stepping up my 4.7GHz Vcore from 1.275v in .05v incrementals. Failed last night at 1.305v wiht 1.95Vinput after ~4.25 hours. I'm thinking of bumping VInput up to 1.97 as a 24/7 number. LLC = 6 on a RVE10.


running with scissors.








(kidding - IMO, depends on the droop you see at LLC6)


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> What's the consensus of running 1.97 VInput on HW-E? I was stepping up my 4.7GHz Vcore from 1.275v in .05v incrementals. Failed last night at 1.305v wiht 1.95Vinput after ~4.25 hours. I'm thinking of bumping VInput up to 1.97 as a 24/7 number. LLC = 6 on a RVE10.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> running with scissors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (kidding - IMO, depends on the droop you see at LLC6)


Running with scissors on top of marbles on the floor?









I would never go that high myself at least not past 1.95v especially because I fried my first 6950x so I'm slightly more cautious these days.

According to asus internals the highest they tested with is s1.95v http://edgeup.asus.com/2016/06/17/broadwell-e-overclocking-guide/

Adding this info, Praz explains it a bit https://rog.asus.com/forum/archive/index.php/t-51063.html so if you're not using LLC level 8 then you should be able to lower the vcore and stay stable with a vccin increase if not then it's at the limit. I have seen posts of vccin going all the way up to 2.4v which is way too high for me.


----------



## MR-e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> running with scissors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (kidding - IMO, depends on the droop you see at LLC6)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artah*
> 
> Running with scissors on top of marbles on the floor?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would never go that high myself at least not past 1.95v especially because I fried my first 6950x so I'm slightly more cautious these days.
> 
> According to asus internals the highest they tested with is s1.95v http://edgeup.asus.com/2016/06/17/broadwell-e-overclocking-guide/
> 
> Adding this info, Praz explains it a bit https://rog.asus.com/forum/archive/index.php/t-51063.html so if you're not using LLC level 8 then you should be able to lower the vcore and stay stable with a vccin increase if not then it's at the limit. I have seen posts of vccin going all the way up to 2.4v which is way too high for me.


Thanks, I see VInput load droops down to 1.904 when running Realbench 2.43. I'll see about trying to stabilize on 1.96VInput. I kept getting clock watchdog timeouts with Vinput at 1.95. But then again, my vcore wasn't all that high to begin with. This is testing my patience lol! But fun, none the less


----------



## nexxusty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> What's the consensus of running 1.97 VInput on HW-E? I was stepping up my 4.7GHz Vcore from 1.275v in .05v incrementals. Failed last night at 1.305v wiht 1.95Vinput after ~4.25 hours. I'm thinking of bumping VInput up to 1.97 as a 24/7 number. LLC = 6 on a RVE10.


Anything over 1.92v for my 5930k provides diminishing returns when testing Whetstone and Dhrystone flops.

Not sure if this can be replicated by others but I have tested this extensively. 1.92v and under the GFOPS numbers remain constant. Anything above seems to drop GFOPS over time...

This is what I have seen anyway.


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> Thanks, I see VInput load droops down to 1.904 when running Realbench 2.43. I'll see about trying to stabilize on 1.96VInput. I kept getting clock watchdog timeouts with Vinput at 1.95. But then again, my vcore wasn't all that high to begin with. This is testing my patience lol! But fun, none the less


here's a fun fact







Intel tells us on page 51 that the vccin max is 1.98v for 2011-v3

http://www.intel.com/content/www/us/en/processors/core/core-i7-lga2011-3-datasheet-vol-1.html


----------



## nexxusty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artah*
> 
> here's a fun fact
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intel tells us on page 51 that the vccin max is 1.98v for 2011-v3
> 
> http://www.intel.com/content/www/us/en/processors/core/core-i7-lga2011-3-datasheet-vol-1.html


I personally think even that much is not necessary.

DICE maybe. VCCIN doesn't even need to be adjusted much. In my experience anyway.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nexxusty*
> 
> I personally think even that much is not necessary.
> 
> DICE maybe. VCCIN doesn't even need to be adjusted much. In my experience anyway.


I had a couple chips that needed 2.0+ vccin for 4.5/4.6Ghz at around 1.35v.

Now i have a chip that doesn't need over 1.9v for 4.7Ghz. @ 1. 28v. I run it with medium LLc so it's set to 1.95 in bios. idles @ 1.925v and under load 1.9v

All tested with at least 2 hours of realbench and aida64 and those older chips could not pass with out higher vccin.

Vccin is pretty much just as important as Vcore.


----------



## nexxusty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> I had a couple chips that needed 2.0+ vccin for 4.5/4.6Ghz at around 1.35v.
> 
> Now i have a chip that doesn't need over 1.9v for 4.7Ghz. @ 1. 28v. I run it with medium LLc so it's set to 1.95 in bios. idles @ 1.925v and under load 1.9v
> 
> All tested with at least 2 hours of realbench and aida64 and those older chips could not pass with out higher vccin.
> 
> Vccin is pretty much just as important as Vcore.


This doesn't make what I've experienced irrelevant though.

Did you test performance over time with VCCIN over 2.0v? I highly doubt those CPU's maintained constant performance throughout tests.

AVX tests are where I experienced this issue.


----------



## Kimir

I've been using 1.96v VCCIN since day one, or almost. It's a requirement to pass x264 benchmark in 4K and overkill, if lower than that, it fails.


----------



## nexxusty

I'm not saying anything ludicrous here boys...

Your performance over time is all I'm asking about. Obviously if you require a certain amount of VCCIN to be stable we can't exactly test lower VCCIN voltages.

I'd still like to see if anyone experiences the issue I've seen with higher VCCIN voltage.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nexxusty*
> 
> This doesn't make what I've experienced irrelevant though.
> 
> Did you test performance over time with VCCIN over 2.0v? I highly doubt those CPU's maintained constant performance throughout tests.
> 
> AVX tests are where I experienced this issue.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nexxusty*
> 
> I'm not saying anything ludicrous here boys...
> 
> Your performance over time is all I'm asking about. Obviously if you require a certain amount of VCCIN to be stable we can't exactly test lower VCCIN voltages.
> 
> I'd still like to see if anyone experiences the issue I've seen with higher VCCIN voltage.


Yeah it depends on the chip.

I have never really ran linX / IBT stress test to see my Gflpos so i couldent tell you.

anyway fired it up just for one rounding to see what i get but temps were to high package temp hit like 81°c


----------



## nexxusty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> *Yeah it depends on the chip.*
> 
> I have never really ran linX / IBT stress test to see my Gflpos so i couldent tell you.
> 
> anyway fired it up just for one rounding to see what i get but temps were to high package temp hit like 81°c


VCCIN voltage increases seemingly do nothing but degrade performance on my 5930k so I'd be inclined to agree.... lol.

I've tried... it will not stabilize above 4.5ghz with any VCCIN increase.


----------



## Kimir

What kind of performance comparison from early days of use to now you want to see?
Maybe HWBot x265, this was when I was still on 1080p and with HyperX Predator RAM (sitting in a box now). I since, have acquired the TZ 3200c14 and two Dell U2515H, so it's fairly old.
http://hwbot.org/submission/2969789

And did the test right before posting, I'm running lower cache this days because 4.5 is like 1.35v or so, I don't remember but it's too much for daily. Does the cache and ram speed influence this test, I don't even know.


----------



## Sem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> I've been using 1.96v VCCIN since day one, or almost. It's a requirement to pass x264 benchmark in 4K and overkill, if lower than that, it fails.


I can get away with low LLC or VCCIN 1.904 when I'm stress testing up to AVX

the moment I throw heavily threaded AVX2 things like x265 then I need at least 1.936 - 1.952 under load to be stable

Anything lower is just unpredictable it might run fine for hours then next time fail in 5mins

This is with my 5960x @ 4.5 1.232 or 4.6 @ 1.264 ~ 1.280


----------



## nexxusty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> What kind of performance comparison from early days of use to now you want to see?
> Maybe HWBot x265, this was when I was still on 1080p and with HyperX Predator RAM (sitting in a box now). I since, have acquired the TZ 3200c14 and two Dell U2515H, so it's fairly old.
> http://hwbot.org/submission/2969789
> 
> And did the test right before posting, I'm running lower cache this days because 4.5 is like 1.35v or so, I don't remember but it's too much for daily. Does the cache and ram speed influence this test, I don't even know.


I've only noticed this on IBT to be honest.

I assumed since it heavily used AVX other AVX benchmarks would be affected too.

It could be just my CPU, who knows.... Same exact symptoms over 2 X99 boards so...


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sem*
> 
> the moment I throw heavily threaded AVX2 things like x265 then I need at least 1.936 - 1.952 under load to be stable




I hate AVX Vcore/Current behaviour too.


----------



## nexxusty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> 
> 
> I hate AVX Vcore/Current behaviour too.


Heh, you and me both.


----------



## Kimir

I never ran IBT or Prime on this rig so I can't tell.
The toughest this CPU seen is OCCT large data set, but at 1.26v 4.5Ghz. Or as a real use scenario, Handbrake.

Ahah yeah, the intel burning head skull fit the hotness of AVX use.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artah*
> 
> Running with scissors on top of marbles on the floor?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would never go that high myself at least not past 1.95v especially because I fried my first 6950x so I'm slightly more cautious these days.
> 
> According to asus internals the highest they tested with is s1.95v http://edgeup.asus.com/2016/06/17/broadwell-e-overclocking-guide/
> 
> Adding this info, Praz explains it a bit https://rog.asus.com/forum/archive/index.php/t-51063.html so if you're not using LLC level 8 then you should be able to lower the vcore and stay stable with a vccin increase if not then it's at the limit. I have seen posts of vccin going all the way up to 2.4v which is way too high for me.


It's all dependent on the amount of vdroop. I run 1.95V llc5 on my 5960X (for a very long time) with "excursions" to 1.98V - both with signifcant vdroop (to as low as 1.85 from 1.95V). Not a stability issue at all. I run this 6950X at 1.95 to 1,97 with load droop to below 1.9V. Vdroop is ther for a reason - good to read up on.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artah*
> 
> here's a fun fact
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intel tells us on page 51 that the vccin max is 1.98v for 2011-v3
> 
> http://www.intel.com/content/www/us/en/processors/core/core-i7-lga2011-3-datasheet-vol-1.html


that 1.98V is the load/actual VCCIN, not the Bios VCCIN. It reflects the V_ovs value in that same document.


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> It's all dependent on the amount of vdroop. I run 1.95V llc5 on my 5960X (for a very long time) with "excursions" to 1.98V - both with signifcant vdroop (to as low as 1.85 from 1.95V). Not a stability issue at all. I run this 6950X at 1.95 to 1,97 with load droop to below 1.9V. Vdroop is ther for a reason - good to read up on.
> that 1.98V is the load/actual VCCIN, not the Bios VCCIN. It reflects the V_ovs value in that same document.


What would the Intel bios vccin limit from their spec. Most of it is hard to translate for me.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artah*
> 
> What would the Intel bios vccin limit from their spec. Most of it is hard to translate for me.


----------



## MR-e

Hey guys, been working on tweaking my CPU Core OC, currently stable 4 hours RealBench, but I'm gunning for 8 hours. It keeps crashing sometime between 4 ~ 8 but I'm not sure at what point since I'm always sleeping or at work when it does. Testing out 1.345V & 1.96 Vccin with LLC 6 right now.

Here's a shot from last night at about 2 hours in, notice the Case Ambient temps @[email protected]! .... soooo hot here and the dang AC broke. Lasted me a good 4 years so I got my money's worth.








I didn't want to screen shot from the system since it's doing it's thang, but here's a potato phone pic









Thoughts on 4HR vs 8HR RB stable? I'm only gaming and editing 2minute frag video's at the most with this rig. So not mission critical in terms of usage.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> Hey guys, been working on tweaking my CPU Core OC, currently stable 4 hours RealBench, but I'm gunning for 8 hours. It keeps crashing sometime between 4 ~ 8 but I'm not sure at what point since I'm always sleeping or at work when it does. Testing out 1.345V & 1.96 Vccin with LLC 6 right now.
> 
> Here's a shot from last night at about 2 hours in, notice the Case Ambient temps @[email protected]! .... soooo hot here and the dang AC broke. Lasted me a good 4 years so I got my money's worth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't want to screen shot from the system since it's doing it's thang, but here's a potato phone pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoughts on 4HR vs 8HR RB stable? I'm only gaming and editing 2minute frag video's at the most with this rig. So not mission critical in terms of usage.


that package temp is too high. The vrm temp is higher than I'd be comfortable with unless we're talking testing for component failure. The 4+ hour failure is likely due to thermally-induced bit errors.There is no need to torture your rig to that extent considering the use scenario you indicate. Think a logic stress regime rather than a physical (hi temperature) stress. Mix a few stress test not running any to a thermal-stress-test level.


----------



## Kimir

That VRM temp is too high as well. I've never seen mine exceed 50ish°c with simply a 120mm fan over it, but it's on a bench table.
You should consider putting some air flow over there.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> That VRM temp is too high as well. I've never seen mine exceed 50ish°c with simply a 120mm fan over it, but it's on a bench table.
> You should consider putting some air flow over there.


yeah bud - I've never seen that high of a vrm temp doing anything on x79 or x99.


----------



## MR-e

Dang that's crazy to hear. So stick a fan near the VRM? Will that help with package temp? If not, how do you usually cool down the package? I'm using an EK Supremacy EVO right now. It doesn't help that my ambient temp is 30 degrees but dang summer >_<;

Thanks again JP and Kimir, I'm going to redo my CPU OC and target 4HR RB and find a lower voltage.


----------



## Kutalion

Got a bit of a peculiar problem here. I dialed in 4.5ghz at 1.282v adaptive.

Worked perfect, passed numerous x265 and x264 tests. Also like 1h of rog RB. After a couple days (0 changes) starts freezing during gaming and render, after i reboot i get OC failed.

Win 7 shows no error code on startup. So i up the voltage to 1.297. Same freezes. I downclock to 4.4ghz same freeze at same voltage. Ram is at xmp 2666mhz cl 15. I upped it by 100mv, also bumped vccsa +120mv.

Any ideas? Mate who had it ran 4.5 @ 1.272 manual stable.


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> Dang that's crazy to hear. So stick a fan near the VRM? Will that help with package temp? If not, how do you usually cool down the package? I'm using an EK Supremacy EVO right now. It doesn't help that my ambient temp is 30 degrees but dang summer >_<;
> 
> Thanks again JP and Kimir, I'm going to redo my CPU OC and target 4HR RB and find a lower voltage.


A fan over the VRM will only help the VRM, for the package temp, I'd suggest you to use Asus Thermal Control tool. I'm also at [email protected] 1.36v daily now, but it's thanks to the ATCT, or I would back down to 4.6Ghz 1.27v due to temp.
I've set my upper temp limit to 80-82°c and when it reaches that, it drop the CPU to 4.5Ghz @ 1.26v, which is what my CPU is stable at 1h of OCCT large data set. And when temp drop to 65°c, back to full speed at 4.7Ghz.

You haven't work on your RAM and cahce OC at all I see, right?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kutalion*
> 
> Got a bit of a peculiar problem here. I dialed in 4.5ghz at 1.282v adaptive.
> 
> Worked perfect, passed numerous x265 and x264 tests. Also like 1h of rog RB. After a couple days (0 changes) starts freezing during gaming and render, after i reboot i get OC failed.
> 
> Win 7 shows no error code on startup. So i up the voltage to 1.297. Same freezes. I downclock to 4.4ghz same freeze at same voltage. Ram is at xmp 2666mhz cl 15. I upped it by 100mv, also bumped vccsa +120mv.
> 
> Any ideas? Mate who had it ran 4.5 @ 1.272 manual stable.


What about the cache, freeze can indicate cache instability.


----------



## MR-e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> A fan over the VRM will only help the VRM, for the package temp, I'd suggest you to use Asus Thermal Control tool. I'm also at [email protected] 1.36v daily now, but it's thanks to the ATCT, or I would back down to 4.6Ghz 1.27v due to temp.
> I've set my upper temp limit to 80-82°c and when it reaches that, it drop the CPU to 4.5Ghz @ 1.26v, which is what my CPU is stable at 1h of OCCT large data set. And when temp drop to 65°c, back to full speed at 4.7Ghz.
> 
> You haven't work on your RAM and cahce OC at all I see, right?
> What about the cache, freeze can indicate cache instability.


Thanks, I'll look into the ATCT when I'm off work, most likely deep dive into that this weekend. Haven't touched the Cache / Memory yet. Still dialing in the CPU Core.


----------



## Kutalion

Cache is 1.1v 4ghz. I thought of that aswell, thats the next thing im going to be testing.

Figured that 1.1v was enough, maybe not tho. Passed like 15mins of aida64 fpu and cache test.

Forgot to say, input voltage is 1.89v with llc 6. Upped it also by 10mv didnt seem to help.

Ram is xmp with upped voltage Just in case. Wanted to dial in core 100% stable before i go for proper ram OC.


----------



## Desolutional

I prefer OCCT and variable loads to test cache stability, AIDA64 never seems to crash on me with a borderline cache whereas something like 30mins of h.265/HEVC or 20mins of OCCT does. OCCT also does wonders for VCCIN stability testing. Cache usually crashes by system hanging (audio loops), usually shown by a frozen screen and unable to do anything, easiest way to check is to press Num Lock or Caps Lock and if they don't change, system hang.


----------



## Kutalion

Ok, so everything seems to be pointing to cache. Ill downclock by 100mhz and see if it fixes my issue









Ill update later today with results, cheers boys.

Occt brings me over 80C so i avoid it







hot ambient, even tho i have custom loop with monoblock from EK.


----------



## MR-e

1.1v for 4.0 cache seems a little optimistic imo. you can safely bring that up to 1.2v and try for cache between 4.0 ~ 4.2 in that range. Careful though, as that will increase your core temps.


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> 1.1v for 4.0 cache seems a little optimistic imo. you can safely bring that up to 1.2v and try for cache between 4.0 ~ 4.2 in that range. Careful though, as that will increase your core temps.


idk, I run the cache at 4.1ggz and 1.1v, (core is at 4.4 and 1.23v)


----------



## lilchronic

i barley notice my temps rise from cache voltage / frequency.

4.6Ghz / 4.6Ghz @ 1.24vcore / 1.3vring /1.85vccin


4.6Ghz / 3.0 Ghz @ 1.24vcore / 1.05vring / 1.85vccin


----------



## MR-e

Hey guys, I know this is blasphemous and slightly O/T, but I must... I want to drop my second monitor and go with a single display. However, I used to keep my Aida OSD up constantly on the secondary display as a means of system monitoring. Is there a small usb type of LCD display I can plug into the mobo and just offload my entire Aida OSD onto? This way I can gain a bit of desk space (very limited).

Is there a USB 8~10" display from this link I can use?
http://www.aida64.com/products/features/external-display-support

Thanks


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> Hey guys, I know this is blasphemous and slightly O/T, but I must... I want to drop my second monitor and go with a single display. However, I used to keep my Aida OSD up constantly on the secondary display as a means of system monitoring. Is there a small usb type of LCD display I can plug into the mobo and just offload my entire Aida OSD onto? This way I can gain a bit of desk space (very limited).
> 
> Is there a USB 8~10" display from this link I can use?
> http://www.aida64.com/products/features/external-display-support
> 
> Thanks


I've been using afterburner to watch cpu/gpu temp/frequency/memory/utilization on my ipad/iphone not sure if that would work for you.


----------



## Sem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*


What overlay is this


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sem*
> 
> What overlay is this


Aida64 OSD


----------



## MR-e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artah*
> 
> I've been using afterburner to watch cpu/gpu temp/frequency/memory/utilization on my ipad/iphone not sure if that would work for you.


Thanks Artah
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sem*
> 
> What overlay is this


Aida64 OSD - with customizations


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> Hey guys, I know this is blasphemous and slightly O/T, but I must... I want to drop my second monitor and go with a single display. However, I used to keep my Aida OSD up constantly on the secondary display as a means of system monitoring. Is there a small usb type of LCD display I can plug into the mobo and just offload my entire Aida OSD onto? This way I can gain a bit of desk space (very limited).
> 
> Is there a USB 8~10" display from this link I can use?
> http://www.aida64.com/products/features/external-display-support
> 
> Thanks


Hello

A supported Samsung DPF. @Jpmboy and I have been using one forever.


----------



## MR-e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> A supported Samsung DPF. @Jpmboy and I have been using one forever.


Praz!! you are my hero







Something like this is exactly what I'm looking for. Can you tell me the model# of your Samsung DPF?

https://www.amazon.com/Samsung-SPF-85H-Digital-UbiSync-Internal/dp/B001E25LSO

Edit - I found the supported list:

SPF-72H
SPF-75H
SPF-76H
SPF-83H
SPF-85H
SPF-85P
SPF-86H
SPF-86P
SPF-87H
SPF-105P
SPF-107H
700T
800P
800W
1000P
1000W

The following models are not supported at this time:

SPF-72V
SPF-83V
SPV-105V

The following models do not support Mini Monitor Mode, and so AIDA64 cannot use them as an external LCD:

SPF-71E
SPF-71ES

*Edit #2* - So did JP, lol


----------



## Kutalion

Ok, so seems cache isnt the issue.

Tried:

1) Upping cache from 1.11v to 1.17v while sticking to 4ghz
2) Going to 3.4ghz cache and lowering cache voltage to 1.0v
3) auto voltage and multi
4) lowering the core clock by 100mhz and sticking with same voltage.
5) Upping ram voltage by 150mv.

In every case same lockup under 2 min if i try OCCT large data set. Freeze and after a while on one occasion i got BSOD saying secondary processor clock interrupt bsod.

Completely baffled as to what might be the issue. Could the CPU be on its way to the other side?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> Praz!! you are my hero
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Something like this is exactly what I'm looking for. Can you tell me the model# of your Samsung DPF?
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Samsung-SPF-85H-Digital-UbiSync-Internal/dp/B001E25LSO


I don't think you'll be able to find the Samsung 800P DPF anymore. A list of supported DPF is here

Mine looks like:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kutalion*
> 
> Ok, so seems cache isnt the issue.
> 
> Tried:
> 
> 1) Upping cache from 1.11v to 1.17v while sticking to 4ghz
> 2) Going to 3.4ghz cache and lowering cache voltage to 1.0v
> 3) auto voltage and multi
> 4) lowering the core clock by 100mhz and sticking with same voltage.
> 5) Upping ram voltage by 150mv.
> 
> In every case same lockup under 2 min if i try OCCT large data set. Freeze and after a while on one occasion i got BSOD saying secondary processor clock interrupt bsod.
> 
> Completely baffled as to what might be the issue. Could the CPU be on its way to the other side?


what is the peak temperature on the cpu, vrm and package before the OCCT freeze? Also, Was #3 auto on cache only?


----------



## Praz

Hello

I use both a Samsung SPF-87H and 800P. Below is an old pic from one of mine when fiery was first rolling out support for the DPFs.


----------



## MR-e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I don't think you'll be able to find the Samsung 800P DPF anymore. A list of supported DPF is here
> 
> Mine looks like:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> I use both a Samsung SPF-87H and 800P. Below is an old pic from one of mine when fiery was first rolling out support for the DPFs.


Looking good, I just went and googled all those DPF's and it looks like they're all end of life. Amazon market place has a few but they're insanely expensive.


----------



## Kutalion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> what is the peak temperature on the cpu, vrm and package before the OCCT freeze? Also, Was #3 auto on cache only?


Peak core temp was 76C, and yes cache voltage and clock were on auto only. Rest was business as usual.
In none of the tests did the temperature cross 78C on package nor any core.

VRM is netflix and chill, it is under water







Didnt see 60C even.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kutalion*
> 
> Peak core temp was 76C, and yes cache voltage and clock were on auto only. Rest was business as usual.
> In none of the tests did the temperature cross 78C on package nor any core.
> 
> VRM is netflix and chill, it is under water
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didnt see 60C even.


full cover block? if yes, make sure you have not over tighten ANY of the FC block mount screws. Can cause all sorts of problems.


----------



## Kutalion

All are hand tightened, ill loosen em up by 1/4 turn. And yeah its a monoblock.

I've reset the bios and dialed in same settings, so far so good, few hours of render and gaming passed ok. Didnt try occt tho, feeling scared of it


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kutalion*
> 
> All are hand tightened, ill loosen em up by 1/4 turn. And yeah its a monoblock.
> 
> I've reset the bios and dialed in same settings, so far so good, few hours of render and gaming passed ok. Didnt try occt tho, feeling scared of it


Stopped using OCCT and p95 for that matter back with my 2700K (which is still on every day recoeding security camera video







).


----------



## KedarWolf

My 24/7 overclock on my 5960X and I have a 8x4GB G.Skill 3000 kit that'll run at 3200 at 15-16-16-35 1T.









4.7GHZ/4.5Cache at 1.264v CPU, 1.248v cache.


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kutalion*
> 
> All are hand tightened, ill loosen em up by 1/4 turn. And yeah its a monoblock.
> 
> I've reset the bios and dialed in same settings, so far so good, few hours of render and gaming passed ok. Didnt try occt tho, feeling scared of it


Do you have an asus board? You probably already have it set this way, but if not, try 'optimized' for 'cpu power phase control'.


----------



## MR-e

Guys I found that my high package / vrm temps were cause I set the CPU phase to extreme. I dropped it down to Optimize and it's a bunch better now! re-doing tests, hopefully this was the bugger!


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> Guys I found that my high package / vrm temps were cause I set the CPU phase to extreme. I dropped it down to Optimize and it's a bunch better now! re-doing tests, hopefully this was the bugger!


Yeah, optimize is also the one I use, the vrm is really well managed and keep cool this way!


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Yeah, optimize is also the one I use, the vrm is really well managed and keep cool this way!


Huum....I Will try This when I am back home as CPU package temp is limiting My headroom overclock , much more Than core temps.
Does optimise setting has an impact on stability ?


----------



## Kimir

It will affect VRM temp, not package temp. No impact on stability, there is no reason for anyone pursuing daily clock to use extreme setting.


----------



## Kutalion

Was using extreme since the VRM temp is 40-53C at most like. Even on days like today where its 30C ambient.

I'll try optimized anyway.


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kutalion*
> 
> Was using extreme since the VRM temp is 40-53C at most like. Even on days like today where its 30C ambient.
> 
> I'll try optimized anyway.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> It will affect VRM temp, not package temp. No impact on stability, there is no reason for anyone pursuing daily clock to use extreme setting.


sexpot speaks about package and VRM.
VRM temps are involved in package temp, no ?


----------



## Blameless

I always use maximum number of phases on boards that have such an option. They are all going to be used at peak load anyway, and the power/heat saved at lower loads is mostly irrelevant.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> VRM temps are involved in package temp, no ?


Only to the extent that cooler VRM means a cooler board which means a cooler CPU.


----------



## Deceiver777

hello to everyone. i got thermal paste on the bottom of my CPU 5960x.

i try to clean it with q-tips and high % alcohol. it clean off but lost a little graysh spot about 1mm diameter.

i try to clean it around an hour - but to no avail, then i try acetone, it did the things gettin better but the graysh spot wont go away((

thermal paste is arctic mx4.

maybe you can provide soulution - how to clean it perfect without damaging my cpu.

thanks.


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> Huum....I Will try This when I am back home as CPU package temp is limiting My headroom overclock , much more Than core temps.
> Does optimise setting has an impact on stability ?


optimized can improve stability vs standard, idk about vs extreme


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deceiver777*
> 
> hello to everyone. i got thermal paste on the bottom of my CPU 5960x.
> 
> i try to clean it with q-tips and high % alcohol. it clean off but lost a little graysh spot about 1mm diameter.
> 
> i try to clean it around an hour - but to no avail, then i try acetone, it did the things gettin better but the graysh spot wont go away((
> 
> thermal paste is arctic mx4.
> 
> maybe you can provide soulution - how to clean it perfect without damaging my cpu.


You can try a paper towel and a some oil based solvent (WD-40, olive oil, orange oil, whatever), followed by higher concentration isopropyl alcohol to clean the oil off.

Or you can just leave it. It's not going to hurt anything in the state it's in now.


----------



## MR-e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> It will affect VRM temp, not package temp. No impact on stability, there is no reason for anyone pursuing daily clock to use extreme setting.


thx kimir, good to know!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kutalion*
> 
> Was using extreme since the VRM temp is 40-53C at most like. Even on days like today where its 30C ambient.
> 
> I'll try optimized anyway.


wowzers, what kind of cooling are you using? when my ambient was 30ish my temps were skyrocketing, even with custom cooling!

I shut the PC down overnight to get rid of any heat soak in the room. Woke up a bit earlier today and started some tests again, boy what a difference in temps! I noticed the new version of Aida now shows a power reading, even though my cpu/ram svid is disabled. Anyone know if that reading is fairly accurate?

I passed a 30min OCCT run prior this this aida screen and temps were just slightly higher, package temp hit 83 on OCCT and VRM was same as below. Switched over to RB as I didn't want to overcook the cpu with OCCT


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deceiver777*
> 
> hello to everyone. i got thermal paste on the bottom of my CPU 5960x.
> 
> i try to clean it with q-tips and high % alcohol. it clean off but lost a little graysh spot about 1mm diameter.
> 
> i try to clean it around an hour - but to no avail, then i try acetone, it did the things gettin better but the graysh spot wont go away((
> 
> thermal paste is arctic mx4.
> 
> maybe you can provide soulution - how to clean it perfect without damaging my cpu.
> 
> thanks.


what grey spot?

Avoid acetone - it can dissolve/remove pcb sealant and other stuff. Methly-ethyl ketone is safer. Also, clear kerosene.


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> thx kimir, good to know!
> wowzers, what kind of cooling are you using? when my ambient was 30ish my temps were skyrocketing, even with custom cooling!
> 
> I shut the PC down overnight to get rid of any heat soak in the room. Woke up a bit earlier today and started some tests again, boy what a difference in temps! I noticed the new version of Aida now shows a power reading, even though my cpu/ram svid is disabled. Anyone know if that reading is fairly accurate?


Yeah CPU power reading works perfect, the package one doesn't unless you turn on cpu svid in the bios.
I use it myself, locked at 100% with no load, 60w (drop down to 15-30w on idle with 0-100% power plan), under the realbench... 220w or so


----------



## MR-e

Wow, I wonder why your CPU Power reading is so much higher than mine. During the 20 mins that I was monitoring, I only saw max 190W.


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> Wow, I wonder why your CPU Power reading is so much higher than mine. During the 20 mins that I was monitoring, I only saw max 190W.


Everything's overclocked here, not only the cores. I have the cache at [email protected] 1.25v so that also increase the power draw (my cores voltage is also 2 notch higher than yours). Here is a screen during the load


----------



## MR-e

Ah~ that explains it. My cache is only at 1.2v / 4200 and memory default right now. So jealous of your vrm/package temps. I'm thinking of adding heatsinks to the backplate of the cpu socket. Will upgrade the Evo Supremacy to the RVE10 Monoblock when it comes out. Hopefully those two will take care of my troublesome VRM/Package temps









Oh, and a new AC unit


----------



## Blameless

Individual CPUs also vary a great deal in leakage, meaning two parts of the same core/model can consume quite different amounts of power at the same clocks, voltages, temperature, and loads.


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> Ah~ that explains it. My cache is only at 1.2v / 4200 and memory default right now. So jealous of your vrm/package temps. I'm thinking of adding heatsinks to the backplate of the cpu socket. Will upgrade the Evo Supremacy to the RVE10 Monoblock when it comes out. Hopefully those two will take care of my troublesome VRM/Package temps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and a new AC unit


Nothing to be jealous of, the stress test only ran for less than a minute there, it will go 80+ if I let it run for longer. 2x360 EK XE rad isn't really enough to my taste, but it works for everyday use.
The VRM is cooled with a 120mm EK Vardar, a single fan over the heatsink works wonder.


----------



## MR-e

Those test benches are super practical now that I see it in action. Very open and easy to cool/datavac clean it seems. I love those extenders used for your 120 fans also. I wonder if I can cram something similar in my S8S


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Nothing to be jealous of, the stress test only ran for less than a minute there, it will go 80+ if I let it run for longer. 2x360 EK XE rad isn't really enough to my taste, but it works for everyday use.
> The VRM is cooled with a 120mm EK Vardar, a single fan over the heatsink works wonder.


That Easy U3 is lookin good! I really prefer bench cases.. but gotta do one box build here real soon.. Caselabs claims my case will ship August 7th. Just in time for TitanXP


----------



## Blameless

I used to run all my systems on the box the motherboard came in, but I kept spilling drinks on them (they usually survived, but having to dismantle everything so you can wash chocolate milk out of it is no fun at all), so I went back to actual enclosures.


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> Those test benches are super practical now that I see it in action. Very open and easy to cool/datavac clean it seems. I love those extenders used for your 120 fans also. I wonder if I can cram something similar in my S8S


Yes, easy to maintain, plus the way I mounted the pump, makes less noise than in my SMA8. I guess it kind of make sense since there is no big panel so the vibration as nowhere to go. It's still noisy when going full blast (and I limited the fans to 85%).
The cable extenders are the leftover from my eloops of the SMA8 build.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> That Easy U3 is lookin good! I really prefer bench cases.. but gotta do one box build here real soon.. Caselabs claims my case will ship August 7th. Just in time for TitanXP


Indeed, I really like it, too bad Dimastech goes bankrupt and taking money with them in the their fall... If they didn't build phase change system, it would probably have not happens.








Bench table are fine especially when you change hardware often, but I still like a nice build in a case. Me too, I've got to put that R4BE/4930K and 980KPE in a case, still not sure what to take tho. I'll have to take all the watercooling gear too, so I'm not in a hurry to spend 1k€. Woot, so the announcement on the TitanX Pascal, no thank you for me. I can't keep up. :/
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> I used to run all my systems on the box the motherboard came in, but I kept spilling drinks on them (they usually survived, but having to dismantle everything so you can wash chocolate milk out of it is no fun at all), so I went back to actual enclosures.


That can't happen to me as I never bring food or drink anywhere near my keyboard/PC.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Yes, easy to maintain, plus the way I mounted the pump, makes less noise than in my SMA8. I guess it kind of make sense since there is no big panel so the vibration as nowhere to go. It's still noisy when going full blast (and I limited the fans to 85%).
> The cable extenders are the leftover from my eloops of the SMA8 build.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, I really like it, too bad Dimastech goes bankrupt and taking money with them in the their fall... If they didn't build phase change system, it would probably have not happens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bench table are fine especially when you change hardware often, but I still like a nice build in a case. Me too, I've got to put that R4BE/4930K and 980KPE in a case, still not sure what to take tho. I'll have to take all the watercooling gear too, so I'm not in a hurry to spend 1k€. Woot, so the announcement on the TitanX Pascal, no thank you for me. I can't keep up. :/
> That can't happen to me as I never bring food or drink anywhere near my keyboard/PC.


soo... I will need a good vibration damper for a pump/res mount?

Lol - regarding the TitanXP..., PC gear is the last thing to do with non-casino cash.


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> soo... I will need a good vibration damper for a pump/res mount?
> 
> Lol - regarding the TitanXP..., PC gear is the last thing to do with non-casino cash.


Well I don't have a combo res/pump on the SMA8, see in my build log how I mounted it.
It depends on how you place it I guess.


----------



## MR-e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> soo... I will need a good vibration damper for a pump/res mount?
> 
> Lol - regarding the TitanXP..., PC gear is the last thing to do with non-casino cash.


This is how I isolated my pump, it's very quiet even at full speed! Isolation used with an Aquacomputer Shoggy Sponge and silicone O-Rings for the mounting hardware. Pump to passthrough connection was done with soft tubing for further isolation.













*Edit* - To follow up with the Samsung DFP questions I had earlier. Am I crazy to think about getting an iPad mini and using it in conjunction with Aida RemoteSensor as a means of monitoring? Seems pretty expensive, but oh so cool. I need to figure out how to word it nicely that we need a tablet with Mrs sexpotty


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> This is how I isolated my pump, it's very quiet even at full speed! Isolation used with an Aquacomputer Shoggy Sponge and silicone O-Rings for the mounting hardware. Pump to passthrough connection was done with soft tubing for further isolation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Edit* - To follow up with the Samsung DFP questions I had earlier. Am I crazy to think about getting an iPad mini and using it in conjunction with Aida RemoteSensor as a means of monitoring? Seems pretty expensive, but oh so cool. I need to figure out how to word it nicely that we need a tablet with Mrs sexpotty


thanks. Yeah - I use a Shoggy Sponge for a DDC-1T pump in another rig. gonna have to find another one.

edit: just noticed your question... "and it has multiple uses, email etc".


----------



## Kutalion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> wowzers, what kind of cooling are you using? when my ambient was 30ish my temps were skyrocketing, even with custom cooling!


I got EK X99 Asus monoblock, but i also use sarcon thermal pads (fujipoly and alphacool) which have couple times better thermal transfer than regular thermal pads.
Also a thick 360 for the cpu+vrm.








It helps that it is outside the case as well.


----------



## MR-e

Decided to cut the RB 4hr run short so I can move on to memory. I stopped it at the 2hr mark. Is there a quicker test I can try that's a bit more demanding? I heard about x264/x265, but haven't used those before. OCCT makes it to 25 ~ 30 minute mark at 1.35V then crashes. Core and VRM temps are okay, but my package temp gets into the low/mid 80's. What should I try next for stability?



Edit - going to try x265, is this the correct settings?



Results, is there a specific OK score I'm supposed to target when complete?


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> Decided to cut the RB 4hr run short so I can move on to memory. I stopped it at the 2hr mark. Is there a quicker test I can try that's a bit more demanding? I heard about x264/x265, but haven't used those before. OCCT makes it to 25 ~ 30 minute mark at 1.35V then crashes. Core and VRM temps are okay, but my package temp gets into the low/mid 80's. What should I try next for stability?


x265: http://downloads.hwbot.org/downloads/benchmarks/HWBOT_x265_Benchmark_1.2-.rar

Overkill, 4K, as many as your RAM will take.

OCCT is intense too. I personally avoid Realbench cause it stresses my GPUs and I prefer Heaven 4.0 for that instead (high GPU OCs can fail at high CPU load too, so I guess it's good for that, but I don't like Luxmark as a real world GPU test). I'm not sure if OCCT uses AVX sets, last I checked it ran a little cooler than Prime95. I'd still recommend x.265 Benchmark, or a 4 hour x.265 encode with Handbrake (that one is trial and error, you'll have to find a file and preset settings which will take ~4 hours to complete).


----------



## Nichismo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> This is how I isolated my pump, it's very quiet even at full speed! Isolation used with an Aquacomputer Shoggy Sponge and silicone O-Rings for the mounting hardware. Pump to passthrough connection was done with soft tubing for further isolation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Edit* - To follow up with the Samsung DFP questions I had earlier. Am I crazy to think about getting an iPad mini and using it in conjunction with Aida RemoteSensor as a means of monitoring? Seems pretty expensive, but oh so cool. I need to figure out how to word it nicely that we need a tablet with Mrs sexpotty


cant you guys get standoffs or something similar? The idea of just slapping my pumps onto a sticky sponge seems rather lackluster in my opinion, considering how many options there are now for mounting pumps.

im running 4x DDC pumps in my rig (which is probably as unforgiving as it gets in terms of vibration), and all I did was use M4 rubber standoffs for mounting the actual pumps, and then I used rubber washers inbetween the case wall and the bracket I made that holds the pumps. Vibrations never even remotely been an issue











I personally like AIDA64 as an overall testing utility, I find so many uses for it. That Cinebench R15, and heaven specifically for GPUs.


----------



## nexxusty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> This is how I isolated my pump, it's very quiet even at full speed! Isolation used with an Aquacomputer Shoggy Sponge and silicone O-Rings for the mounting hardware. Pump to passthrough connection was done with soft tubing for further isolation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Edit* - To follow up with the Samsung DFP questions I had earlier. Am I crazy to think about getting an iPad mini and using it in conjunction with Aida RemoteSensor as a means of monitoring? Seems pretty expensive, but oh so cool. I need to figure out how to word it nicely that we need a tablet with Mrs sexpotty


Apple? Yeah you're crazy.

Get anew Android Tablet for that if you're going to.


----------



## Kutalion

Followup on the issue I had with random lockups, turns out it was the bios being a ****er. Reset bios, loaded same settings as beforehand and having 0 lockups for days...

Gotta love gremlins.


----------



## MR-e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> x265: http://downloads.hwbot.org/downloads/benchmarks/HWBOT_x265_Benchmark_1.2-.rar
> 
> Overkill, 4K, as many as your RAM will take.
> 
> OCCT is intense too. I personally avoid Realbench cause it stresses my GPUs and I prefer Heaven 4.0 for that instead (high GPU OCs can fail at high CPU load too, so I guess it's good for that, but I don't like Luxmark as a real world GPU test). I'm not sure if OCCT uses AVX sets, last I checked it ran a little cooler than Prime95. I'd still recommend x.265 Benchmark, or a 4 hour x.265 encode with Handbrake (that one is trial and error, you'll have to find a file and preset settings which will take ~4 hours to complete).


Thanks Des! I uploaded the x265 result, what Overkill Score is deemed acceptable as stable? I see mine varies a little, just wondering if further tuning is needed.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nexxusty*
> 
> Apple? Yeah you're crazy.
> 
> Get anew Android Tablet for that if you're going to.


? will do some research and see what's available out there. My wife likes Apple and we both have iPhones so I think it'll be an easier sell with the iPad. And it can be multipurpose easier within our household.


----------



## octiny

Really liking this 5820K I received for my new build (unused open box from Amazon for $285).

8HR XTU/AIDA64 stable @ 4.7ghz 1.250v, 4.8ghz @ 1.275v.

Now testing 4.9ghz @ 1.3, only 25 min in but so far so good. Max temp 65c.

Figured it would be good once I entered in the batch # in google and saw the only listing was 4.5ghz 1.14v from June. Must be a brand new batch!

batch #J602A677....will post some screenshots once I achieve my final clock.


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *octiny*
> 
> Really liking this 5820K I received for my new build (unused open box from Amazon for $285).
> 
> 8HR XTU/AIDA64 stable @ 4.7ghz 1.250v, 4.8ghz @ 1.275v.
> 
> Now testing 4.9ghz @ 1.3, only 25 min in but so far so good. Max temp 65c.
> 
> Figured it would be good once I entered in the batch # in google and saw the only listing was 4.5ghz 1.14v from June. Must be a brand new batch!
> 
> batch #J602A677....will post some screenshots once I achieve my final clock.


Nice


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> Thanks Des! I uploaded the x265 result, what Overkill Score is deemed acceptable as stable? I see mine varies a little, just wondering if further tuning is needed.


FPS score can vary depending on the load the background apps are placing on the CPU, and even IO hitching. As long as it stays within 10% it should be fine. Make sure to monitor the temps as well. You could try P-mode too if you wanted to.


----------



## MR-e

Thx des, my run was with 64-bit, normal, 4k, 4x, pmode. My overkill score was 0.982 with 8.66FPS. Looks good to me! Thanks for your help


----------



## KedarWolf

Not sure what i did wrong but my 5 GHZ 5960X submission is not on the leaderboards?.








Only thing I did was 'Other' for motherboard because i have an Asus X99-A II.


----------



## nexxusty

Ugh.

Concave IHS's and CLU don't mix.....

Almost no contact with my 5930k and my waterblock. Had to waste an entire tube to find that out.

CLU is way too expensive. 0.15g... highway robbery.

I have to lap this IHS. Badly. I had NO idea it was THIS bad. I'll start lapping tomorrow and show everyone.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nexxusty*
> 
> Ugh.
> 
> Concave IHS's and CLU don't mix.....
> 
> Almost no contact with my 5930k and my waterblock. Had to waste an entire tube to find that out.
> 
> CLU is way too expensive. 0.15g... highway robbery.
> 
> I have to lap this IHS. Badly. I had NO idea it was THIS bad. I'll start lapping tomorrow and show everyone.


how did the IHS become concave? they are shipped convex.


----------



## nexxusty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> how did the IHS become concave? they are shipped convex.


I'm not sure at all... this IHS is definitely concave though. I now understand why my waterblock didn't get the best temps... lol.

I'll be lapping it after my morning tea, I'll take some pics and show you how concave it is.... I used an an entire tube of CLU and I still only make half contact.


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> how did the IHS become concave? they are shipped convex.


A solid half of my Intel CPUs have depression in the center of the IHS, out of the box.


----------



## nexxusty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> A solid half of my Intel CPUs have depression in the center of the IHS, out of the box.


Mine is exactly like this.

However I might be able to get 4.5ghz now without my hottest core at 10c higher than my lowest. This would also be why my package temp is always too high.

Here's hoping.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> A solid half of my Intel CPUs have depression in the center of the IHS, out of the box.


whoa - I just checked a 5960X and 6320 (since they are not in socket) and both have a slight crown (convex). Will check other going forward...


----------



## nexxusty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> whoa - I just checked a 5960X and 6320 (since they are not in socket) and both have a slight crown (convex). Will check other going forward...


Ridiculous no?

You aren't crazy for thinking IHS's were convex my friend. SOME are.

The QC for IHS is crap at Intel. AMD too. I've never seen an IHS that didn't need lapping. Some are just better than others.

This is a lesson learned for me. I will be checking every IHS from now on. We'd all be pretty naive not to at this point it seems. Not really fair that we lose our warranty for fixing their mistakes....

The crap we have to deal with... lol.


----------



## johnd0e

Just checked my couple chips that arent in sockets at the momemnt.

5820k convex

6320 concave

5606 xeon convex

5606 xeon convex


----------



## nexxusty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> Just checked my couple chips that arent in sockets at the momemnt.
> 
> 5820k convex
> 
> 6320 concave
> 
> 5606 xeon convex
> 
> 5606 xeon convex


Ugh..... lol.


----------



## Blameless

Probably caused by pressing the heated IHS onto the substrate and die and not controlling cooling or flexing too well.

I wouldn't expect it to be practical to have really tight controls on the IHS flatness unless they moved back to ceramic substrates (which they won't do for cost reasons) or refinished the IHS after it was attached (probably costly too).


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> Probably caused by pressing the heated IHS onto the substrate and die and not controlling cooling or flexing too well.
> 
> I wouldn't expect it to be practical to have really tight controls on the IHS flatness unless they moved back to ceramic substrates (which they won't do for cost reasons) or refinished the IHS after it was attached (probably costly too).


Actually, the IHS should be slightly convex. Somewhere around here I have the Intel Thermal Solution technical spec sheet...


----------



## nexxusty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Actually, the IHS should be slightly convex. Somewhere around here I have the Intel Thermal Solution technical spec sheet...


It should be, I'm quite sure you are correct.

Even the companies who make heatsinks know how bad the QC is. I remember a certain Thermalright heatsink that was manufactured to be convex as the 775's that were out at the time were mostly concave.

It's been over 10 years since that time and we still have issues. Pathetic... really.


----------



## MR-e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nexxusty*
> 
> Apple? Yeah you're crazy.
> 
> Get anew Android Tablet for that if you're going to.


Thx for knockin some sense into me, I ended up ordering a cheapo Android + Stand from Bestbuy. Going to set it up as a 24/7 monitoring screen, Aida RemoteSensor, here I come!


----------



## nexxusty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> Thx for knockin some sense into me, I ended up ordering a cheapo Android + Stand from Bestbuy. Going to set it up as a 24/7 monitoring screen, Aida RemoteSensor, here I come!


I have a very strong opinion on Android. That's all that was.

However I knew it'd be much cheaper for you, while giving the same results. I'm super glad you're happy and have one coming.

I'll need pics of it in action ASAP sir.


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nexxusty*
> 
> Even the companies who make heatsinks know how bad the QC is. I remember a certain Thermalright heatsink that was manufactured to be convex as the 775's that were out at the time were mostly concave.


Much safer to make a convex heatsink base than a concave one, as you can smash two convex surfaces together and get good enough thermal conductivity, but if you try that with two concave or a concave and a flat surface you will have problems.


----------



## nexxusty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> Much safer to make a convex heatsink base than a concave one, as you can smash two convex surfaces together and get good enough thermal conductivity, but if you try that with two concave or a concave and a flat surface you will have problems.


Yeah agreed.

Flat or slightly convex is best. Concave to concave, lol.

One nice SWEET air pocket. Haha.


----------



## mus1mus

Has anyone ever ran into a Segmentation Fault in GSAT?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Has anyone ever ran into a Segmentation Fault in GSAT?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


haven't seen that one.. maybe @Prazmight know.


----------



## Praz

Hello

Segfaults normally happen when attempting to read or write to an illegal address. Test at stock settings to see if the errors reoccur.


----------



## mus1mus

It doesn't didn't reappear after that.

Maybe little instabilities that can not be masked.

FYI: 60000 secs that happened 48860 so that's about 3 Hours of test done.

I'd like to do more of these testing yet the user badly needs his Workstation for urgent jobs.

44 at 1.2 Core
42 at 1.2 Cache
2666 13-13-13-31-1T 1.45V

The very same kit I have been benching at 2666 11-11-13-1T 1.65 Volts for at least 6 months now


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> It doesn't didn't reappear after that.
> 
> Maybe little instabilities that can not be masked.
> 
> FYI: 60000 secs that happened 48860 so that's about 3 Hours of test done.


running a high(er) ram voltage? Are the sticks getting above 45C?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> running a high(er) ram voltage? Are the sticks getting *above 45C*?


I reckon yeah, inside the case.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I reckon yeah, inside the case.


wandering bits.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I reckon yeah, inside the case.
> 
> 
> 
> wandering bits.
Click to expand...

Will that be a major cause of concern?

Pardon me, I'm not gonna be the one using this so, it needs to be up and running 24/7


----------



## jdallara

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Has anyone ever ran into a Segmentation Fault in GSAT?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haven't seen that one.. maybe @Prazmight know.
Click to expand...

l

A seg fault is one level below a kernel panic. The application attempted an illegal memory access and was stopped. It could be a memory corruption caused by the OC or heat, can't tell. Linux is very sensitive to things that don't add up to the expected output.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Will that be a major cause of concern?
> 
> Pardon me, I'm not gonna be the one using this so, it needs to be up and running 24/7


yeah, if this is your daily driver and/or work box, 2-3h GSAT is all that you need to check the ram. If the main OS is windows, 500% HCi Memtest tests the ram in the working environment and works the cache pretty hard. GSAT is great for large amounts of ram (32GB+), for lower amounts, HCi Memtest is ideal IMO.


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I reckon yeah, inside the case.


Are you messing with refresh intervals?

If I'm testing increased TREFI for 24/7 use, I point a hair dryer on low at my DIMMs so I know they'll pass at ~60-70C (nothing else gets overly warm as GSAT isn't super demanding on the CPU). It's probably the setting that is most influenced by temperature and running the test 10-20C past what it will ever see in actual use can save _a lot_ of testing time.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yeah, if this is your daily driver and/or work box, 2-3h GSAT is all that you need to check the ram. If the main OS is windows, 500% HCi Memtest tests the ram in the working environment and works the cache pretty hard. GSAT is great for large amounts of ram (32GB+), for lower amounts, HCi Memtest is ideal IMO.


Yeah, 32GB will hurt HCI Memtest times. Thus doing it outside Windows. I will be going back at it longer. That unit actually failed yesterday prompting a bad ram at work. Without a spare, I had to pull out my benching kit to replace the bad kit.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> Are you messing with refresh intervals?
> 
> If I'm testing increased TREFI for 24/7 use, I point a hair dryer on low at my DIMMs so I know they'll pass at ~60-70C (nothing else gets overly warm as GSAT isn't super demanding on the CPU). It's probably the setting that is most influenced by temperature and running the test 10-20C past what it will ever see in actual use can save _a lot_ of testing time.


Naah. Just primary timings and only TFAW and TWCL that were adjusted to 16 and 9 respectively.

Quite a handy tip though.









Thanks guys.


----------



## shampoo911

is the hwbot x265 benchmark, a tool for testing stability???


----------



## Kimir

It can be.


----------



## nexxusty

Lapped my 5930k....

Only went to 400 grit as it was getting dark. 10c improvement on load.

This is with crap thermal paste too. Kryonaut on its way, an 11 gram tube should last me a few years.

When I receive that I will go to 600 and 800 grit, maybe a little 1000. Turned a really hot chip into a pretty decent one so far.

4.4ghz @ 1.355v / 4.3 cache @ 1.350v 78c IBT loaded. Can't ask for much more.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nexxusty*
> 
> Lapped my 5930k....
> 
> Only went to 400 grit as it was getting dark. 10c improvement on load.
> 
> This is with crap thermal paste too. Kryonaut on its way, an 11 gram tube should last me a few years.
> 
> When I receive that I will go to 600 and 800 grit, maybe a little 1000. Turned a really hot chip into a pretty decent one so far.
> 
> 4.4ghz @ 1.355v / 4.3 cache @ 1.350v 78c IBT loaded. Can't ask for much more.


Nice.








how concave was it? Any photos showing the hollow during lapping?


----------



## nexxusty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how concave was it? Any photos showing the hollow during lapping?


I didn't take any no... I suck.

I'll describe it.

I first started seeing copper right in the middle. Validating what you were saying earlier. However.... I then started seeing copper around all 4 corners of the cpu.

All the way around the middle of the IHS was completely concave, stemming out from center in all directions. It took me 3 hours of 180 grit to get rid of the dip.

As soon as I saw how bad the IHS was I was excited to finish, I'll tell you that much. I knew I'd be dropping at least 8c at load. Achieved a 10c drop and couldn't be happier.

It's not even finished yet either. I expect a 12c drop total when fully sanded and another 4c or so with the Thermal Grizzly Kroynaut.

Apologies for not taking pics. I started at around 6:30pm and finished in the dark at 10pm. Was in the zone. Hehe.


----------



## lilchronic

Here was a 3570k i did a while back.


----------



## nexxusty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Here was a 3570k i did a while back.


Literally the EXACT opposite of mine.

Cool.... lol.

Worst 5930k before this boys. Worst.



My 5930k looked exactly like the 8350 on the left. Slightly convex in the middle, concave everywhere else.

Again, apologies for not taking even one pic.


----------



## KedarWolf

I'm quite happy with my new 5960x, running it 24/7 at 4.8GHZ CPU, 4.5 cache at 1.312v, 1.246v respectively.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nexxusty*
> 
> Literally the EXACT opposite of mine.
> 
> Cool.... lol.
> 
> Worst 5930k before this boys. Worst.


Your expectations seem a little high for just lapping
I would say - 2° for lapping and -2° for kryonaut


----------



## nexxusty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Your expectations seem a little high for just lapping
> I would say - 2° for lapping and -2° for kryonaut


I've already done the lap and dropped 10c. I only did up to 400 grit as well. 600, 800, 1000 when the Kryonaut arrives.

Maybe a bit high on the Kryonaut expectations yes. You don't know which paste I'm using now though....








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> I'm quite happy with my new 5960x, running it 24/7 at 4.8GHZ CPU, 4.5 cache at 1.312v, 1.246v respectively.


You shut up now.... haha.

Naw man nice CPU. You're a lucky man.

I really need a decent 5960x. Not interested in BW-E ATM.


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> I'm quite happy with my new 5960x, running it 24/7 at 4.8GHZ CPU, 4.5 cache at 1.312v, 1.246v respectively.


You are the winner


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nexxusty*
> 
> I've already done the lap and dropped 10c. I only did up to 400 grit as well. 600, 800, 1000 when the Kryonaut arrives.
> 
> Maybe a bit high on the Kryonaut expectations yes. You don't know which paste I'm using now though....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You shut up now.... haha.
> 
> Naw man nice CPU. You're a lucky man.
> 
> I really need a decent 5960x. Not interested in BW-E ATM.


wow that's pretty good temp drop. i guess when they are convex they benefit more from lapping.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> wow that's pretty good temp drop. i guess when they are convex they benefit more from lapping.


I'm almost positive my cheap ek block is convex but not sure about my ek supremacy it seems pretty flat.

woops double post meant to edit my original lolz


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nexxusty*
> 
> Lapped my 5930k....
> 
> Only went to 400 grit as it was getting dark. 10c improvement on load.
> 
> This is with crap thermal paste too. Kryonaut on its way, an 11 gram tube should last me a few years.
> 
> When I receive that I will go to 600 and 800 grit, maybe a little 1000. Turned a really hot chip into a pretty decent one so far.
> 
> 4.4ghz @ 1.355v / 4.3 cache @ 1.350v 78c IBT loaded. Can't ask for much more.


Your voltages for those frequencies seem a bit excessive, hence the high temps.


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moorhen2*
> 
> Your voltages for those frequencies seem a bit excessive, hence the high temps.


4.4GHz at 1.355Vcore, yep, you really lost the Silicon lottery...
I assume you optimised these voltages already ?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Here was a 3570k i did a while back.


that's a nasty concave IHS. whoa.


----------



## nexxusty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> 4.4GHz at 1.355Vcore, yep, you really lost the Silicon lottery...
> I assume you optimised these voltages already ?


Yes sir! That's the lowest voltage I can do 4.4ghz at. Same with cache for 4.3.

She's a joke of a 5930k... for sure.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> wow that's pretty good temp drop. i guess when they are convex they benefit more from lapping.


I was surprised at the drop. I've never had a drop like that before. Usually 2-4c.


----------



## shampoo911

and i still think that 4.1ghz on the core with 1.18v and 4.0ghz uncore with 1.19v were some good numbers...

sigh..

(that's on my 5930k)

double sigh...


----------



## nexxusty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> and i still think that 4.1ghz on the core with 1.18v and 4.0ghz uncore with 1.19v were some good numbers...
> 
> sigh..
> 
> (that's on my 5930k)
> 
> double sigh...


Mine does 4.1ghz at 1.2v. Low end of the 4GHz spectrum really isn't a good indication of a great chip. Unfortunately.

1.2v at 4.1ghz to 1.355v at 4.4ghz is horrible voltage scaling. I didn't expect it when testing this cpu initially. Coming from a 4.75ghz 3930k it kinda sucked.... lol.


----------



## shampoo911

@nexxusty truth be told, i've been on those numbers for quite a while. haven't fine tuned it... just like a brute force overclock...

at 4.0ghz, what will a normal voltage be?


----------



## nexxusty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> @nexxusty truth be told, i've been on those numbers for quite a while. haven't fine tuned it... just like a brute force overclock...
> 
> at 4.0ghz, what will a normal voltage be?


1.10 to 1.2v. Usually in that range.


----------



## shampoo911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nexxusty*
> 
> 1.10 to 1.2v. Usually in that range.


really?? because i managed like 1.12v for 4.0ghz WITHOUT ocing the uncore...


----------



## nexxusty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> really?? because i managed like 1.12v for 4.0ghz WITHOUT ocing the uncore...


Well that is within the range I stated. Hehe.


----------



## shampoo911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nexxusty*
> 
> Well that is within the range I stated. Hehe.


and by ocing the uncore, should i increase the vcore?


----------



## nexxusty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> and by ocing the uncore, should i increase the vcore?


No. The Vcore voltage won't affect cache OC at all. Just make sure to max the CPU clock first then the uncore then the RAM.

Best practice IMO.


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nexxusty*
> 
> Yes sir! That's the lowest voltage I can do 4.4ghz at. Same with cache for 4.3.
> .


1.35V on Cache....
Honestly, too high for 24/7


----------



## nexxusty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> 1.35V on Cache....
> Honestly, too high for 24/7


I noticed degradation already. Was at 4.4ghz before. Started being unstable.

Hoping for 1.3v at 4.3ghz. That should be OK for 24/7 no?


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nexxusty*
> 
> I noticed degradation already. Was at 4.4ghz before. Started being unstable.
> 
> Hoping for 1.3v at 4.3ghz. That should be OK for 24/7 no?


Usually, for 24/7, stay below 1.3V for Cache.
1.3V should be a max.


----------



## nexxusty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> Usually, for 24/7, stay below 1.3V for Cache.
> 1.3V should be a max.


I'll see what I can do. Thanks for the tips man.


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> Usually, for 24/7, stay below 1.3V for Cache.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nexxusty*
> 
> I'll see what I can do. Thanks for the tips man.


What I can do is to sale you a 5930K with better overclokcing potential iof you want


----------



## nexxusty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> What I can do is to sale you a 5930K with better overclokcing potential iof you want


What kind of potential are we talking here?










Cooling is not an issue. The waterblock is under 480mm of rad space and a D5 with 1/2 tubing. More than enough for any CPU.

Whatcha got?


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nexxusty*
> 
> What kind of potential are we talking here?


i7-5930K
Batch J521C184.
Bought in December 2015
Tortured a lot during 6 months (At least 1 time a week).
Can't guarantee same performances on other motherboard and system of course.

Core=4.6GHz at vcore=1.2V
Cache=4.5GHz at vcache=1.2V
Vccin=1.8V

http://www.casimages.com/img.php?i=16072610203917369814395891.png

http://www.casimages.com/img.php?i=16072610203717369814395890.png


----------



## nexxusty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> i7-5930K
> Batch J521C184.
> Bought in December 2015
> Tortured a lot during 6 months (At least 1 time a week).
> Can't guarantee same performances on other motherboard and system of course.
> 
> http://www.casimages.com/img.php?i=16072610203917369814395891.png
> 
> http://www.casimages.com/img.php?i=16072610203717369814395890.png


4.6 @ 1.2v? Man...

OK PM me let's talk. I understand it's YMMV.


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nexxusty*
> 
> 4.6 @ 1.2v? Man...
> 
> OK PM me let's talk. I understand it's YMMV.


Cache 4.5GHz at 1.2V


----------



## nexxusty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> Cache 4.5GHz at 1.2V


Sweet. So much better than my 5930k it's not even funny.


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nexxusty*
> 
> 4.6 @ 1.2v? Man...
> 
> OK PM me let's talk. I understand it's YMMV.


PM sent


----------



## mus1mus

All that lapping effort, you could have just paid Intel for a tuning plan and killed that chip and expect a new one.









Seriously, the IHS is not at fault. Just bad Voltages.

I have lapped CPUs before on the red side. Due to the fact that some chips have skyrocketting temps at fairly lower Voltages compared to my other chips.


----------



## nexxusty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nexxusty*
> 
> Sweet. So much better than my 5930k it's not even funny.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> All that lapping effort, you could have just paid Intel for a tuning plan and killed that chip and expect a new one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, the IHS is not at fault. Just bad Voltages.
> 
> I have lapped CPUs before on the red side. Due to the fact that some chips have skyrocketting temps at fairly lower Voltages compared to my other chips.


I did pay for a tuning plan.

However I soldered pads on the CPU together for cache overclocking support on my EVGA Board. My warranty was gone then so I lapped it.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> Cache 4.5GHz at 1.2V


I'll building a new rig really soon. Yes, I'm getting a lot of cash soon.

The Nigerian Finance Minister has FINALLY agreed to release my 9.2 millions dollars, I'm so stoked!!


----------



## nexxusty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> I'll building a new rig really soon. Yes, I'm getting a lot of cash soon.
> 
> The Nigerian Finance Minister has FINALLY agreed to release my 9.2 millions dollars, I'm so stoked!!


Oh dude!!! You're going to be rich!!

I received an email from him too. Maybe I should look into it?


----------



## mus1mus

Thart makes sense.







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nexxusty*
> 
> I did pay for a tuning plan.
> 
> However I soldered pads on the CPU together for cache overclocking support on my EVGA Board. My warranty was gone then so I lapped it.


Makes sense.

With the lapping topic, check this out:


Spoiler: Concave LID huh?


----------



## nexxusty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Thart makes sense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Makes sense.
> 
> With the lapping topic, check this out:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Concave LID huh?


Oh wow.

We have a concave winner!!!!

That sir is just ridiculous.


----------



## mus1mus

lol. yeah. That sample proved lapping helping temps. Gained around ~300 MHz or a reduction of about 20C on the cores. That is an FX chip though.


----------



## nexxusty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> lol. yeah. That sample proved lapping helping temps. Gained around ~300 MHz or a reduction of about 20C on the cores. That is an FX chip though.


My FX was the exact opposite. Crazy how different IHS can be. It almost doesn't even make sense. No consistency.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nexxusty*
> 
> My FX was the exact opposite. Crazy how different IHS can be. It almost doesn't even make sense. No consistency.


Well, I think these lids are stamped metals or forged rather than machined. And there, imperfections on manufacturing errors occur.


----------



## shampoo911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nexxusty*
> 
> No. The Vcore voltage won't affect cache OC at all. Just make sure to max the CPU clock first then the uncore then the RAM.
> 
> Best practice IMO.


So, i managed to lower vcore down to 1.11v and going stable through 4.0ghz... No vdroop or whatsoever... Currently on a 30 minutes run of RealBench to test temps and stability


----------



## nexxusty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Well, I think these lids are stamped metals or forged rather than machined. And there, imperfections on manufacturing errors occur.


Ahhh, I did not know this. Makes sense.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> So, i managed to lower vcore down to 1.11v and going stable through 4.0ghz... No vdroop or whatsoever... Currently on a 30 minutes run of RealBench to test temps and stability


Haha that's super low. My 5930k comes at 1.093 vid stock.

Much better chip you seem to have there.


----------



## shampoo911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nexxusty*
> 
> Ahhh, I did not know this. Makes sense.
> Haha that's super low. My 5930k comes at 1.093 vid stock.
> 
> Much better chip you seem to have there.


I hope so... I still think that 1.1906v on the cache is a bit high...

Btw. I have LLC on 9... Any impact on vcore?


----------



## nexxusty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> I hope so... I still think that 1.1906v on the cache is a bit high...
> 
> Btw. I have LLC on 9... Any impact on vcore?


I would not be the guy to ask about LLC. I haven't used it since LGA 775.

It's on by default on Asus boards, however I don't manipulate the settings. I think the higher levels of LLC actually add vCORE. I'm sure someone will correct me if I am incorrect that subject.

@Jpmboy could most likely tell you. I've seen him talking about LLC.


----------



## shampoo911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nexxusty*
> 
> I would not be the guy to ask about LLC. I haven't used it since LGA 775.
> 
> It's on by default on Asus boards, however I don't manipulate the settings.
> 
> @Jpmboy could most likely tell you. I've seen him talking about LLC.


It is a bit sketchy that LLC thingy... Still, im aiming for 4.3ghz on the absolute minimum...


----------



## nexxusty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> It is a bit sketchy that LLC thingy... Still, im aiming for 4.3ghz on the absolute minimum...


Well... back in the LGA 775 days, LLC was apparently bad for your CPU as people (many people) witnessed spikes of voltage in the millisecond range. Big spikes, like 1.9v. That high, I seem to remember 2.3v being thrown around.

Anyway... this was because the circuitry of the time just couldn't keep a constant voltage to the cpu at ALL times. Again, the issue was in the millisecond range.

I do not know how or if this has changed today. I'm sure we have much better VRM's and FET's than 2006 so... maybe someone else can verify that LLC is perfectly safe now. I cannot.


----------



## zoson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nexxusty*
> 
> Well... back in the LGA 775 days, LLC was apparently bad for your CPU as people (many people) witnessed spikes of voltage in the millisecond range. Big spikes, like 1.9v. That high, I seem to remember 2.3v being thrown around.
> 
> Anyway... this was because the circuitry of the time just couldn't keep a constant voltage to the cpu at ALL times. Again, the issue was in the millisecond range.
> 
> I do not know how or if this has changed today. I'm sure we have much better VRM's and FET's than 2006 so... maybe someone else can verify that LLC is perfectly safe now. I cannot.


We can thank Anandtech for the fearmongering here. Yes, theoretically it could damage a CPU, but I ran LLC on full on several CPUs and saw no issues, as long as you used LLC correctly. The figure cited at 1.6v.
Here's the article in question:
http://www.anandtech.com/show/2404/5

They do allude to possible damage, but the focus of the article was related to instability caused by using LLC.

Just like anything related to overclocking, on was better for some and off was better for others. It really depended on the particular chip.


----------



## nexxusty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zoson*
> 
> We can thank Anandtech for the fearmongering here. Yes, theoretically it could damage a CPU, but I ran LLC on full on several CPUs and saw no issues, as long as you used LLC correctly. The figure cited at 1.6v.
> Here's the article in question:
> http://www.anandtech.com/show/2404/5
> 
> They do allude to possible damage, but the focus of the article was related to instability caused by using LLC.
> 
> Just like anything related to overclocking, on was better for some and off was better for others. It really depended on the particular chip.


That'd be the exact article. Thanks for elaborating zoson. It'd been so long the deets were a bit hazy. It's a good read nonetheless.

You been busy man? What have you been up to?


----------



## zoson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nexxusty*
> 
> That'd be the exact article. Thanks for elaborating zoson. It'd been so long the deets were a bit hazy. It's a good read nonetheless.
> 
> You been busy man? What have you been up to?


Yep, work's been killer. And recently the new iOS jailbreak has been consuming my time. I've still been lurking, and since I had insight into this particular topic, figured I'd post.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> I hope so... I still think that 1.1906v on the cache is a bit high...
> 
> Btw. I have LLC on 9... Any impact on vcore?


LLC affects VCCIN directly on X99, not vcore. It can affect vcore indirectly (like too low VCCIN will starve all on-die rails). Sooo... Use a LLC setting that at least does not cause the VCCIN to raise when under load. Flat or a healthy amount of vdroop is the best way to go. If you are on the R5E, LLC 5 or 6 should be fine.
Load line Compensation (LLC) acts to reduce vdroop (by adding voltage) in an attempt to mitigate the overshoot ( V_os in the spec document) and undershoot that occurs when load changes (eg, when current at constant voltage changes.).


----------



## zoson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> LLC affects VCCIN directly on X99, not vcore. It can affect vcore indirectly (like too low VCCIN will stave all on-die rails). Sooo... Use a LLC setting that at least does not cause the VCCIN to raise when under load. Flat or a healthy amount of vdroop is the best way to go. If you are on the R5E, LLC 5 or 6 should be fine.
> Load line Compensation (LLC) acts to reduce vdroop (by adding voltage) in an attempt to mitigate the overshoot ( V_os in the spec document) and undershoot that occurs when load changes (eg, when current at constant voltage changes.).


It still really depends on the CPU. My bad sample 5930k *requires* LLC 8 for any kind of stability when overclocked.
My 5960x does fine at LLC 6 for up to 4.5GHz but requires LLC 8 for >4.5GHz. I've always looked for 'flat' vcore in previous gens, and now yes flat VCCIN. As the anandtech article states, too high LLC causes problems when coming out of high load. But then again this issue is now well understood - so just reduce your LLC and bump vcore up if it happens.

Regardless, I don't think I've ever seen anyone document/provide proof that LLC alone has killed a CPU. It was always a combination of LLC and high voltage... Where the voltage could have killed the CPU on its own.


----------



## shampoo911

@Jpmboy







so, the "MAXIMUM" column represents a 15 minutes run of RealBench...

the UEFI screenshots, are my current settings... any sugestions?


----------



## nexxusty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zoson*
> 
> Yep, work's been killer. And recently the new iOS jailbreak has been consuming my time. I've still been lurking, and since I had insight into this particular topic, figured I'd post.


I hear you there... just starting a rig building business myself, long haul. Hehe.

That's what you're up to now, cool man. I'm surprised you guys can keep Jailbreaking. Impressed would be the better word for it.

Always appreciate any additional insight from a member like you bro. Cheers.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zoson*
> 
> It still really depends on the CPU. My bad sample 5930k *requires* LLC 8 for any kind of stability when overclocked.
> My 5960x does fine at LLC 6 for up to 4.5GHz but requires LLC 8 for >4.5GHz. I've always looked for 'flat' vcore in previous gens, and now yes flat VCCIN. As the anandtech article states, too high LLC causes problems when coming out of high load. But then again this issue is now well understood - so just reduce your LLC and bump vcore up if it happens.
> 
> Regardless, I don't think I've ever seen anyone document/provide proof that LLC alone has killed a CPU. It was always a combination of LLC and high voltage... Where the voltage could have killed the CPU on its own.


Voltage is meaningless regarding "kill", current kills (and only current can increase temperature). Voltage is only the potential that current (amps) is delivered at, when a "work request" is made. Sure, LLC does not kill a cpu - but transient spikes degrade them over time, This is why LLC continues to be programmed into bios - only on those rails subject to this effect (it's just the physics of current change at constant voltage). With the VR on x99, we have access only to vccin in this regard, all other voltages are stepped appropriately on the die.
Likewise, I've never had a cpu or overlcock for which I could only achieve the needed voltage by defeating vdroop. Unfortunately what we see as "flat" is not in fact, flat.
I just have a different approach: Idle voltage is meaningless, so when needed I just raise the voltage (VCCIN for this generation) and allow vdroop to mitigate the transient-induced voltage spike. Intel describes the effect in their spec sheet for this generation.

Certainly there is "art" or personal preference in this. I prefer to allow some vdroop.







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> @Jpmboy
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so, the "MAXIMUM" column represents a 15 minutes run of RealBench...
> 
> the UEFI screenshots, are my current settings... any sugestions?


No suggestions if it is running the way you want it to.


----------



## jdallara

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *zoson*
> 
> It still really depends on the CPU. My bad sample 5930k *requires* LLC 8 for any kind of stability when overclocked.
> My 5960x does fine at LLC 6 for up to 4.5GHz but requires LLC 8 for >4.5GHz. I've always looked for 'flat' vcore in previous gens, and now yes flat VCCIN. As the anandtech article states, too high LLC causes problems when coming out of high load. But then again this issue is now well understood - so just reduce your LLC and bump vcore up if it happens.
> 
> Regardless, I don't think I've ever seen anyone document/provide proof that LLC alone has killed a CPU. It was always a combination of LLC and high voltage... Where the voltage could have killed the CPU on its own.
> 
> 
> 
> Voltage is meaningless regarding "kill", current kills (and only current can increase temperature). Voltage is only the potential that current (amps) is delivered at, when a "work request" is made. Sure, LLC does not kill a cpu - but transient spikes degrade them over time, This is why LLC continues to be programmed into bios - only on those rails subject to this effect (it's just the physics of current change at constant voltage). With the VR on x99, we have access only to vccin in this regard, all other voltages are stepped appropriately on the die.
> Likewise, I've never had a cpu or overlcock for which I could only achieve the needed voltage by defeating vdroop. Unfortunately what we see as "flat" is not in fact, flat.
> I just have a different approach: Idle voltage is meaningless, so when needed I just raise the voltage (VCCIN for this generation) and allow vdroop to mitigate the transient-induced voltage spike. Intel describes the effect in their spec sheet for this generation.
> 
> Certainly there is "art" or personal preference in this. I prefer to allow some vdroop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> @Jpmboy
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so, the "MAXIMUM" column represents a 15 minutes run of RealBench...
> 
> the UEFI screenshots, are my current settings... any sugestions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No suggestions if it is running the way you want it to.
Click to expand...

I'd just like to add a little to this. Ohm's law gives us P=IR2 (squared) which translates to P=VI. Increasing the voltage unnecessarily will increase the power dissipated even if the current draw remains steady.


----------



## mus1mus

Its:

P= I^2R

Also,

V=IR
And
I=V/R

What dictates Current, is clock speeds and the type of load.

High Voltage and High Current Load = more heat.


----------



## jdallara

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Its:
> 
> P= I^2R
> 
> Also,
> 
> V=IR
> And
> I=V/R
> 
> What dictates Current, is clock speeds and the type of load.
> 
> High Voltage and High Current Load = more heat.


Yes I miss typed on my phone, it's I^2R. Point was voltage does have an impact. Higher voltage Wil reduce the current but will still produce the same power dissipation.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdallara*
> 
> Yes I miss typed on my phone, it's I^2R. Point was voltage does have an impact. Higher voltage Wil reduce the current but will still produce the same power dissipation.


Yep,

At same load, higher Voltage = higher Current and Power.


----------



## Jpmboy

Good posts guys... now lets electrocute some silicon.


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> I hope so... I still think that 1.1906v on the cache is a bit high...


What do you mean by 1.19Vcache is a little bit high ?
Do you mean you can reduce it and will keep stability ? (So in this case it would be high, because it can be reduced)

Or

Do you mean it is too high as an absolute voltage versus INTEL spec ?

If you need more Vcache for your stability, you can go until 1.3V for 24/7 without any problems.

You just have to check core temps and CPU Package temp (As usual).


----------



## Kimir

Everyone taste is different, I like chocolate myself.








Same goes with what you are confortable with, voltage, temp or anything else.


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Everyone taste is different, I like chocolate myself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same goes with what you are confortable with, voltage, temp or anything else.


lol Sure.
I just give a comment in case of he would miss stability just by limiting Vcache to 1.19v.
Threre is headroom, this was my argument


----------



## shampoo911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> What do you mean by 1.19Vcache is a little bit high ?
> Do you mean you can reduce it and will keep stability ? (So in this case it would be high, because it can be reduced)
> 
> Or
> 
> Do you mean it is too high as an absolute voltage versus INTEL spec ?
> 
> If you need more Vcache for your stability, you can go until 1.3V for 24/7 without any problems.
> 
> You just have to check core temps and CPU Package temp (As usual).


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> lol Sure.
> I just give a comment in case of he would miss stability just by limiting Vcache to 1.19v.
> Threre is headroom, this was my argument


hey guys... i have the uncore at that voltage, because it is like THE minimum i can get to, before any cpu freezing... still, i read on the rampage v extreme thread, that 1.19-1.2 is like the standard for a 4.0ghz uncore


----------



## Kimir

I don't know, each CPU are different, I can do 4.3 with 1.25v, 4.4 with a notch lower than 1.3v and 4.5 with 1.35v. So if it scales, I would be able to do 4Ghz at 1.1v. I never tried tho.


----------



## zoson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Voltage is meaningless regarding "kill", current kills (and only current can increase temperature). Voltage is only the potential that current (amps) is delivered at, when a "work request" is made. Sure, LLC does not kill a cpu - but transient spikes degrade them over time, This is why LLC continues to be programmed into bios - only on those rails subject to this effect (it's just the physics of current change at constant voltage). With the VR on x99, we have access only to vccin in this regard, all other voltages are stepped appropriately on the die.
> Likewise, I've never had a cpu or overlcock for which I could only achieve the needed voltage by defeating vdroop. Unfortunately what we see as "flat" is not in fact, flat.
> I just have a different approach: Idle voltage is meaningless, so when needed I just raise the voltage (VCCIN for this generation) and allow vdroop to mitigate the transient-induced voltage spike. Intel describes the effect in their spec sheet for this generation.
> 
> Certainly there is "art" or personal preference in this. I prefer to allow some vdroop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No suggestions if it is running the way you want it to.


Sorry, your understanding of what kills mosfet transistors is not correct. There are a few ways you can kill the FETs on our cpus. Yes, too high current either on gate or source will burn out your transistor by *heating* and effectively melting the transistor.

However, most transistors die due to excess voltage, either on the gate or source. Gate overvoltage will damage the transistor by effectively 'poking a hole' in the gate insulation, causing the gate to always be 'on' regardless of gate bias(permanent gate biasing). While excess voltage on the source will effectively ruin the electron doping that creates your electron band by simply pushing all the electrons to the far side of the transistor, making it impossible to bridge the gap between source and drain(migration of charge carriers). This is why Intel prints vcore and vccin maximums in documentation in terms of maximum allowable voltage, and not maximum current rating. Although there are some noted maximum current ratings. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Failure_of_electronic_components#Semiconductor_failures In fact it's ONLY in overclocking that current related heat deaths are anything other than an anomaly caused by material defect.

Intel has pulldown circuits to protect from transient voltage spikes. This was already true back in the Core2 days when Anandtech originally published the article. To put it another way, protections for vCore overshoot were already in place. It's only if the overshoot exceeded the protection circuit's capabilities that you would have a problem.

Here are the datasheets for both the x99 HW-E platform and the old qx9650 platform discussed by anandtech:
http://www.intel.com/content/www/us/en/processors/core/core-i7-lga2011-3-datasheet-vol-1.html
http://www.intel.com/content/www/us/en/intelligent-systems/mccreary/core2-qx9000-q9000-q8000-datasheet.html

The first document you'll find the overshoot spec for Vccin on page 55, and the second doc you'll find the same exact specs for Vcc(classic vcore) on page 25. The spec for Vccin is identical to the classic Vcc at 50mV tolerance over 25 micro seconds.

Anandtech's article was seriously flawed to begin with in several ways. Even in their ABSOLUTE WORST case scenario overshoot was only 60mV on 1.25v core, nowhere even close to dangerous. They incorrectly state that Vcc isn't supposed to exceed VID(wrong as you can see from the datasheets). They also don't state the duration of the overshoot, what they were seeing could very well have been under the 25 micro second tolerance. The community recently got a crash course on transient load spikes because of the RX480's PCIE slot power problems. It's not a direct relationship, but the same principles apply.

Additionally, Anandtech ignored the processor power delivery specifications. Which states that an OVP violation is actually 1.6v+200mV(or 1.8v) on page 41:
http://www.intel.com/content/dam/doc/design-guide/voltage-regulator-down-11-1-processor-power-delivery-guidelines.pdf
This document applies to LGA775, LGA1366, and LGA1156.

The guys at anandtech generally do very good work, but this section of this particular article is extremely misleading and caused the false stigmatization of LLC. You can't damage your CPU with an overshoot of 60mV at 1.25v like anandtech measured. You have to exceed 1.6v absolute max on the older cpus to cause damage. And if you DO exceed that, the OVP protection would trigger and cut Vcc entirely, preventing CPU damage. I think they knew this which is why they primarily focused on the possible stability problems, and why they only mentioned the 1.6v+ problem extremely briefly as a 'user considered maximum safe'. Also, it was common knowledge at the time to overclockers that 1.6v was flat out too much voltage for these 45nm chips. So the entire premise of damage due to LLC induced overshoots is false.

This section about LLC in the anandtech article was written because Kris Boughton was upset that he had stability issues when he turned on LLC, and he didn't understand that it's a setting that will be necessary for SOME to achieve high overclocks. Anandtech has always been known to be extremely conservative when it comes to overclocking, so LLC would never be applicable in their testing.

The issue with my 5930k is that the vcore has an unusually large droop unless LLC is turned up to 8 and 1.9v Vccin. To put it another way, the IVR on my 5930k sucks and it can't regulate vcore correctly without tightly controlled, and raised, Vccin. I might have been able to mitigate this by increasing the switching frequency, but generally you see higher heat loads by increasing the switching frequency than you do by simply controlling the voltage more tightly using higher levels of LLC. This 5930k is by far the WORST cpu I've had in the last 6 years as far as voltage control is concerned. Vcc droops beyond intel spec at stock speeds with no LLC. This doesn't cause instability at stock speeds, but when overclocking it causes big stability problems.

Again, just like any other overclocking option it all depends on the silicon lottery. Increasing LLC is not necessary for all CPUs, and is (usually) not necessary for mild overclocks like those tested at anandtech. LLC is one of the options available for making lemonade out of the sourest of lemons like my 5930k.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zoson*
> 
> Sorry, your understanding of what kills mosfet transistors is not correct. There are a few ways you can kill the FETs on our cpus. Yes, too high current either on gate or source will burn out your transistor by *heating* and effectively melting the transistor.
> 
> However, most transistors die due to excess voltage, either on the gate or source. Gate overvoltage will damage the transistor by effectively 'poking a hole' in the gate insulation, causing the gate to always be 'on' regardless of gate bias(permanent gate biasing). While excess voltage on the source will effectively ruin the electron doping that creates your electron band by simply pushing all the electrons to the far side of the transistor, making it impossible to bridge the gap between source and drain(migration of charge carriers). This is why Intel prints vcore and vccin maximums in documentation in terms of maximum allowable voltage, and not maximum current rating. Although there are some noted maximum current ratings. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Failure_of_electronic_components#Semiconductor_failures In fact it's ONLY in overclocking that current related heat deaths are anything other than an anomaly caused by material defect.
> 
> Intel has pulldown circuits to protect from transient voltage spikes. This was already true back in the Core2 days when Anandtech originally published the article. To put it another way, protections for vCore overshoot were already in place. It's only if the overshoot exceeded the protection circuit's capabilities that you would have a problem.
> 
> Here are the datasheets for both the x99 HW-E platform and the old qx9650 platform discussed by anandtech:
> http://www.intel.com/content/www/us/en/processors/core/core-i7-lga2011-3-datasheet-vol-1.html
> http://www.intel.com/content/www/us/en/intelligent-systems/mccreary/core2-qx9000-q9000-q8000-datasheet.html
> 
> The first document you'll find the overshoot spec for Vccin on page 55, and the second doc you'll find the same exact specs for Vcc(classic vcore) on page 25. The spec for Vccin is identical to the classic Vcc at 50mV tolerance over 25 micro seconds.
> 
> Anandtech's article was seriously flawed to begin with in several ways. Even in their ABSOLUTE WORST case scenario overshoot was only 60mV on 1.25v core, nowhere even close to dangerous. They incorrectly state that Vcc isn't supposed to exceed VID(wrong as you can see from the datasheets). They also don't state the duration of the overshoot, what they were seeing could very well have been under the 25 micro second tolerance. The community recently got a crash course on transient load spikes because of the RX480's PCIE slot power problems. It's not a direct relationship, but the same principles apply.
> 
> Additionally, Anandtech ignored the processor power delivery specifications. Which states that an OVP violation is actually 1.6v+200mV(or 1.8v) on page 41:
> http://www.intel.com/content/dam/doc/design-guide/voltage-regulator-down-11-1-processor-power-delivery-guidelines.pdf
> This document applies to LGA775, LGA1366, and LGA1156.
> 
> The guys at anandtech generally do very good work, but this section of this particular article is extremely misleading and caused the false stigmatization of LLC. You can't damage your CPU with an overshoot of 60mV at 1.25v like anandtech measured. You have to exceed 1.6v absolute max on the older cpus to cause damage. And if you DO exceed that, the OVP protection would trigger and cut Vcc entirely, preventing CPU damage. I think they knew this which is why they primarily focused on the possible stability problems, and why they only mentioned the 1.6v+ problem extremely briefly as a 'user considered maximum safe'. Also, it was common knowledge at the time to overclockers that 1.6v was flat out too much voltage for these 45nm chips. So the entire premise of damage due to LLC induced overshoots is false.
> 
> This section about LLC in the anandtech article was written because Kris Boughton was upset that he had stability issues when he turned on LLC, and he didn't understand that it's a setting that will be necessary for SOME to achieve high overclocks. Anandtech has always been known to be extremely conservative when it comes to overclocking, so LLC would never be applicable in their testing.
> 
> The issue with my 5930k is that the vcore has an unusually large droop unless LLC is turned up to 8 and 1.9v Vccin. To put it another way, the IVR on my 5930k sucks and it can't regulate vcore correctly without tightly controlled, and raised, Vccin. I might have been able to mitigate this by increasing the switching frequency, but generally you see higher heat loads by increasing the switching frequency than you do by simply controlling the voltage more tightly using higher levels of LLC. This 5930k is by far the WORST cpu I've had in the last 6 years as far as voltage control is concerned. Vcc droops beyond intel spec at stock speeds with no LLC. This doesn't cause instability at stock speeds, but when overclocking it causes big stability problems.
> 
> Again, just like any other overclocking option it all depends on the silicon lottery. Increasing LLC is not necessary for all CPUs, and is (usually) not necessary for mild overclocks like those tested at anandtech. LLC is one of the options available for making lemonade out of the sourest of lemons like my 5930k.


Nice write up. Thanks for the effort. +1

You probably mean your 5930K vcore has drop? Not droop? IDK... How would you measure droop of vcore on HW-E anyway, - LLC affects VCCIN not VCORE, maybe the VCCIN rail is set too low? Have you tried running VCCIN @ 1.95 or higher with droop? But anyway, Frankly, you should not see voltage swings at constant load like you are suggesting. That's one strange 5930K. Yes, they are all different. There are some HWE chips that don't really "turn on" unless the VCCIN is near 2.0V.

But the point is not that, the subject was the impact of voltage transients on use life. We all know a cpu can sit at idle at ridiculous voltages without overt/immediate damage (whether at ambient or cryogenic), I certianly know this from "experience"







. Lol - I've done some pretty stupid things to a few CPUs... never killed one by just applying too much voltage at no load. Put a load on the chip and things change quickly. Pretty simple from a user perspective: no load, no foul. This has been my experience for (too) long of a time, well before Anandtech wrote that up (which I did read when it came out, since I was running 2 DX48BT2s at the time). And I still have never encounter a scenario where the necessary voltage at load, could only be achieved thru defeating vdroop. I do push these things pretty hard - too often.

Two Points:
I'm sure you know that the pull down (step down) circuitry is designed to function within the specifications of the architecture. I, personally would not assume they will do the same when running a 50% or higher overclock and voltage that is way above the NOR or AOR... But I digress, this is Overclock.net, not Safevoltage.net.

You may want to check the Current spec (amperage) in the 4th and 5th generation datasheets - the DC Spec sections in both have Current specs. (there have always been)
V_os is different for each generation...
Again, thanks for the good read.


----------



## mus1mus

All I can say, his stability may be a matter of not enough VCore, or associated with not enough cooling where raising the VCore a tad higher will give him very high Temps.


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Yep,
> 
> At same load, higher Voltage = higher Current and Power.


This is a useful page.

http://www.sengpielaudio.com/calculator-ohm.htm


----------



## mus1mus

All of that revolves over the head of an informed mind.









PS = We are simply looking at it in a pure DC perspective.

Digital Systems can be considered AC circuits due to them being Pulsating DC. But it's a complicated chore.


----------



## carlhil2

Man, some good reading the last couple of pages. thanks guys, I learn more every day...


----------



## moorhen2

I wanted to experiment with input voltage for my 5960x, I have been running 1.8v for some time now but was curious to see how low I could get with some kind of stability with RealBench. Well at the moment I have the input voltage at 1.75v in bios which equates to 1.72v in windows at idle, and 1.70v under load. I know it's only a 30 minute run, but shows some chips have the potential to run stable with quite low input voltages.

Ignore the frequecies shown in Tweaklauncher, it's optimized for BW-E, but does show correct voltages.

1.75v set in bios. 1.72v idle


1.70v under load


----------



## mus1mus

Very nice!

I tested my 5930K and the thing can maintain AIDA64 stability down to just 1.8 in the BIOS or 1.775 under load. That is with 4700/4400 at 1.35/1.25 V.

Quite surprised. But then, I looked at the temps and no decrease whatsoever. So I guess, taking the minimum your chip will need won't he a bad idea.


----------



## Jpmboy

@moorhen2 ^^ try the x265 benchmark with 4K, p-mode, 4x or higher over kill. VCCIN seems important for this benchmark/stress test. I'm curious if that chip can complete the bench at that vccin.


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> @moorhen2 ^^ try the x265 benchmark with 4K, p-mode, 4x or higher over kill. VCCIN seems important for this benchmark/stress test. I'm curious if that chip can complete the bench at that vccin.


More times of RealBench would be also more representative


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> More times of RealBench would be also more representative


I did state it was only a 30 minute run, just testing the water so to speak, lol.


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> @moorhen2 ^^ try the x265 benchmark with 4K, p-mode, 4x or higher over kill. VCCIN seems important for this benchmark/stress test. I'm curious if that chip can complete the bench at that vccin.


Will see what I can do over the next few days, will have to download that stress app.


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moorhen2*
> 
> I did state it was only a 30 minute run, just testing the water so to speak, lol.


Yes.
I said That because RealBench Would maybe crash after 1 hour or more...


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> Yes.
> I said That because RealBench Would maybe crash after 1 hour or more...


I see this differently, VCCIN supplies all on-die voltages, longer term testing at a medium load will be less effective at finding a VCCIN undervolt issue without goiong to something like IBT or p95.


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I see this differently, VCCIN supplies all on-die voltages, longer term testing at a medium load will be less effective at finding a VCCIN undervolt issue without goiong to something like IBT or p95.


Aida64 "CPU+FPU" could help also.


----------



## mus1mus

See how your chip reacts to different kinds of loads using Y-Cruncher stresser. AVX may hurt though.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> See how your chip reacts to different kinds of loads using Y-Cruncher stresser. AVX may hurt though.


^ This works very well.


----------



## michael-ocn

I hadn't seen y-cruncher before, that has a nice variety of stress tests. Some of them consume as much power as occt lds.


----------



## MissHaswellE

I think my 5820K is absolutely one of the worst one's that ever came out of the product line.
I can't get it to hold 4.4ghz or and rarely it blue screens at 4.3ghz, at even 1.345volts.

I've got an MSI x99 SLI Plus, with an air cooler that was rated around the same as a Noctua D14. in performance.
I've seen people with Coolermaster EVO 212 get better overclocks.

What am I doing wrong with this CPU to get such a terrible OC?

My core input voltage is 2.000volts, and my Core voltage is 1.3246volts at 4.2ghz. Why is my CPU requiring such high voltage to hold even just a small overclock?

Edit: I took pictures of my BIOS options/settings(Large images)


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Kutalion

Had very simmilar one so i can relate. Nothing you can do to it aside from switching it out. Sure motherboard aint grand, but it cant be that responsible.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

@MissHaswellE

Had a 5820k that was nearly the same, it would only do 4.3Ghz, didn't matter how much voltage I'd pump through it wasn't stable any higher.
Was using a MSI x99a Gaming 7 mother, won't be using MSI again


----------



## mus1mus

Weird luck you guys. I have had 8 5930Ks. All of them can do 4.3 at 1.2V and under.

If you are talking about OCCT, I am out of the discussion. So do all the chips I have played with.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Really miss my old 5820K. 4500 1.218V OCCT stable. :/


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> Really miss my old 5820K. 4500 1.218V OCCT stable. :/


I had a i7 5930k OCCT stable 4.5GHZ / 1.15Vcore


----------



## MissHaswellE

So there's really nothing I can do about this? There's nothing in my BIOS settings that I have set up improperly?
I don't think Heat is an issue at all, it doesn't thermal throttle at all when throwing 100% CPU work load at it.
Is it the CPU or the motherboard?


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Motherboard doesn't have a whole lot to say compared to the CPU.

I've been running 4200 at 1.100V on my 5960X for a while, and i thought that CPU was kinda bad.


----------



## MissHaswellE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> Motherboard doesn't have a whole lot to say compared to the CPU.
> 
> I've been running 4200 at 1.100V on my 5960X for a while, and i thought that CPU was kinda bad.


So I basically got an edge of the wafer, piece of junk 5820K?
I just wanna make sure there's nothing wrong with my motherboard's settings, and I'm not the one screwing it up.

Do you mind looking at my BIOS settings and seeing if there's any issues with those?
Most people are getting 4.2ghz at WAY lower voltage than I am.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MissHaswellE*
> 
> So I basically got an edge of the wafer, piece of junk 5820K?
> I just wanna make sure there's nothing wrong with my motherboard's settings, and I'm not the one screwing it up.
> 
> Do you mind looking at my BIOS settings and seeing if there's any issues with those?
> Most people are getting 4.2ghz at WAY lower voltage than I am.


Talk to the others, I'm just a young (16) enthusiasts. So I don't want to give any advice's on things I don't know a lot about. But I've been overclocking for the past 4 years, so I can take a look to see if anything is very wrong.

Where do I find the screenshots?

EDIT: NVM I found them.

EDIT2: I can't see anything wrong. You VCCIN is a little high for my taste. At 4600 I only go up to 1.920V at most.
Overclocked cache? Seems like you're running stock?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MissHaswellE*
> 
> So I basically got an edge of the wafer, piece of junk 5820K?
> I just wanna make sure there's nothing wrong with my motherboard's settings, and I'm not the one screwing it up.
> 
> Do you mind looking at my BIOS settings and seeing if there's any issues with those?
> Most people are getting 4.2ghz at WAY lower voltage than I am.


don;lt take pictures of your screen.. insert a USB stick in any port and hit F12 on every relevant bios page and sub menu (eg, we do not need to see the HDD/SDD boot page). Boot to windows, select the screenshots, right click > send to> compressed zip folder. Post the Zip folder.


----------



## MissHaswellE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> don;lt take pictures of your screen.. insert a USB stick in any port and hit F12 on every relevant bios page and sub menu (eg, we do not need to see the HDD/SDD boot page). Boot to windows, select the screenshots, right click > send to> compressed zip folder. Post the Zip folder.


Alright. I had no idea you could screenshot the bios.
I'm at work right now, will have to post later.


----------



## bastian

New 5960X... 4.5Ghz @ 1.2v. J batch. Pretty happy with the result.


----------



## Nizzen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bastian*
> 
> New 5960X... 4.5Ghz @ 1.2v. J batch. Pretty happy with the result.


4500mhz is boring. Try higher


----------



## ht_addict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bastian*
> 
> New 5960X... 4.5Ghz @ 1.2v. J batch. Pretty happy with the result.


Did you leaving everything on Auto in the BIOS?


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bastian*
> 
> New 5960X... 4.5Ghz @ 1.2v. J batch. Pretty happy with the result.


I have a new J batch 5960x, 4.7GHZ at 1.25v, 4.4GHZ cache at 1.2v. I'll post BIOS screenshots when I get home from work if you want.


----------



## mus1mus

Low VCCIN testing:


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> I have a new J batch 5960x, 4.7GHZ at 1.25v, 4.4GHZ cache at 1.2v. I'll post BIOS screenshots when I get home from work if you want.


Solid chip Kedar. Congrats:thumb:

My J507 suffered a bit of degradation just from age. I have been pushing some AVX2 workloads through it ( real, not synthetic ). So I'm back down to 4.5 @ 1.165V ( 1.15V is pretty stable as long as temps don't get too hot )

Still waiting for the Rampage V E10 to come in stock before side-grading to 6950X.


----------



## bastian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ht_addict*
> 
> Did you leaving everything on Auto in the BIOS?


All auto, except for vcore and dram voltage.


----------



## ht_addict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bastian*
> 
> All auto, except for vcore and dram voltage.


What speed are you running your DRAM? Just did a quick 15min Realbench and got my 5960x stress testing at [email protected] Left my ram at 2133mhz. Temps ran 64-72oC.


----------



## bastian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ht_addict*
> 
> What speed are you running your DRAM? Just did a quick 15min Realbench and got my 5960x stress testing at [email protected] Left my ram at 2133mhz. Temps ran 64-72oC.


2400 @ 14-14-14-34-1T.


----------



## ht_addict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> I have a new J batch 5960x, 4.7GHZ at 1.25v, 4.4GHZ cache at 1.2v. I'll post BIOS screenshots when I get home from work if you want.


If you could that would help others. My new J batch 5960x rants nicely at 4.5core/4.5Ghz cache at 1.215v. Ran ROG Realbench for last 2hrs no issue.


----------



## jura11

Hi guys

I'm running or using i7-5820k at 4.4GHz/2900MHz cache,96GB DDR4 2133MHz(6x16GB DDR4 2133MHz),input voltage 1.79v,vCore 1.22v in BIOS(under Windows 1.23v),cache voltage 1.15v,motherboard is ASRock X99 Extreme6,for cooling I'm using H100i v2 with BeQuiet Pure Wings 2 fans and temps are under load at 68C on hottest core,package temp is at 72C

This above is my stable OC,tried 4.5 GHz,but temps going through the roof(76C at hottest core and package is at 85-90C),voltage what I've used or tried:

Input voltage: 1.85v
vCore: 1.25v(has been stable for while and started to crash),raised vCore to 1.28v where everything has been stable
Cache:2900MHz with 1.15v
Other voltages I've keeped at Auto

4.6GHz I do,but I need crazy voltages on vCore 1.34v and more and temps are at 90C which is too much(package temp is at 100C),but still at those voltages BSOD I'm getting with 0x124,that's at RealBench Handbrake test

Currently I'm running 4.4GHz but would like go beyond that

Thanks,Jura


----------



## mus1mus

Try setting VCCIN to 1.95 and see if that helps for 4.5GHz.


----------



## jura11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Try setting VCCIN to 1.95 and see if that helps for 4.5GHz.


I've tried that with 1.95v few days back,as I said is stable,just those temps are bit high and fans I'm running at 1200-1300RPM on H100i controlled through the external fan controller

I didn't expect those chips are so difficult to cool,have run i7-4790k at 4.6GHz at 1.25v with input voltage at 1.79v and temps never been higher like 65C under heavy load when I render with Corona renderer

Looks like I'm limited on cooling side

Thanks again for yours reply there

Thanks,Jura


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ht_addict*
> 
> If you could that would help others. My new J batch 5960x rants nicely at 4.5core/4.5Ghz cache at 1.215v. Ran ROG Realbench for last 2hrs no issue.


Adaptive and Fully Manual ran 2 hours of RealBench, 4 hours AIDA cache stress test and StressAppTest 2 hours. HCI MemTest stable as well to 200% (I have 128GB of RAM, takes HCI forever).









4.7Adaptive_setting.txt 34k .txt file



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!























These below I change for Fully Manual and put PC at 100% Minimum CPU in Power Options in Windows 10 Control Panel. I put Fully Manual in because I find sometimes what I'm stable at Fully Manual is harder to get stable Adaptive. Trick seems to be after factoring in Adaptive/Offset and checking under load with HWInfo to have your voltages .002 or a bit more higher then on Fully Manual. Adaptive the voltages seem to fluctuate a bit more under load. Thank you Jpmboy for that tip.










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jura11*
> 
> I've tried that with 1.95v few days back,as I said is stable,just those temps are bit high and fans I'm running at 1200-1300RPM on H100i controlled through the external fan controller
> 
> I didn't expect those chips are so difficult to cool,have run i7-4790k at 4.6GHz at 1.25v with input voltage at 1.79v and temps never been higher like 65C under heavy load when I render with Corona renderer
> 
> Looks like I'm limited on cooling side
> 
> Thanks again for yours reply there
> 
> Thanks,Jura


You did realize it's the Cooling.

I am actually thinking about VCCIN if that helps as it doesn't seem to affect Heat production for these chips. VCore is pretty much tied to the Cooling involved. In some cases, it's not actually the lack of VCore that prevents stability. Just saying.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Would I gain some FPS by selling 5960X - X99-E WS and getting a cheap Z170/6700K and OC that a bit further, to 4700-4800? I'm currently running 4500/4000 on my 5960X.

Dosen't seem like many games is taking advantages of more cores compared to fewer, faster cores.

The 5960X gives me 'bragging rights' compared to a mainstream 6700K.


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> Would I gain some FPS by selling 5960X - X99-E WS and getting a cheap Z170/6700K and OC that a bit further, to 4700-4800? I'm currently running 4500/4000 on my 5960X.
> 
> Dosen't seem like many games is taking advantages of more cores compared to fewer, faster cores.
> 
> The 5960X gives me 'bragging rights' compared to a mainstream 6700K.


Very slightly only if you are CPU bound. DX12 will leverage more cores as game demands increase, as will the push for MOAR fps with high refresh rate monitors.


----------



## nexxusty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MissHaswellE*
> 
> I think my 5820K is absolutely one of the worst one's that ever came out of the product line.
> I can't get it to hold 4.4ghz or and rarely it blue screens at 4.3ghz, at even 1.345volts.
> 
> I've got an MSI x99 SLI Plus, with an air cooler that was rated around the same as a Noctua D14. in performance.
> I've seen people with Coolermaster EVO 212 get better overclocks.
> 
> What am I doing wrong with this CPU to get such a terrible OC?
> 
> My core input voltage is 2.000volts, and my Core voltage is 1.3246volts at 4.2ghz. Why is my CPU requiring such high voltage to hold even just a small overclock?
> 
> Edit: I took pictures of my BIOS options/settings(Large images)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


You? Nothing.

It's your CPU. That 5820k should be ashamed of itself. I have a lemon 5930k... I know your plight.

I'll god damned if it doesn't do the same voltage at 4.3ghz too bro. 1.345v. We can both take solace in the fact that at least we aren't the only ones.... Hehe.

Is yours by any chance from the Intel Retail Edge program? Mine is. I have a sneaking suspicion that they give out the crappies binned CPU's to IRE buyers.

My 3930k was crap too.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> Would I gain some FPS by selling 5960X - X99-E WS and getting a cheap Z170/6700K and OC that a bit further, to 4700-4800? I'm currently running 4500/4000 on my 5960X.
> 
> Dosen't seem like many games is taking advantages of more cores compared to fewer, faster cores.
> 
> The 5960X gives me 'bragging rights' compared to a mainstream 6700K.


You already have X99. Thinking about getting a Z170 system is not a good idea. If you want more CPU power overclock it more, buy a Silicon Lottery 5930k or 5960x or buy a 6900k.

Not Z170. That shouldn't have ever been an option. Furthermore, you will not see any difference whatsoever in any game from a 5930k at 4ghz+. Benchmarks..yeah.

Stick with X99 until Socket 2066. Anything else is n00b material. X series isn't the ONLY enthusiast socket for no reason. You have the best, make it work for you.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Yeah, you're right. The 5960X is a beast compared to the 6700K. My mobo is quite nice as well. I would probably regret it if I did downgrade.


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nexxusty*
> 
> You? Nothing.
> 
> It's your CPU. That 5820k should be ashamed of itself. I have a lemon 5930k... I know your plight.
> 
> I'll god damned if it doesn't do the same voltage at 4.3ghz too bro. 1.345v. We can both take solace in the fact that at least we aren't the only ones.... Hehe.
> 
> Is yours by any chance from the Intel Retail Edge program? Mine is. I have a sneaking suspicion that they give out the crappies binned CPU's to IRE buyers.
> 
> My 3930k was crap too.
> You already have X99. Thinking about getting a Z170 system is not a good idea. If you want more CPU power overclock it more, buy a Silicon Lottery 5930k or 5960x or buy a 6900k.
> 
> Not Z170. That shouldn't have ever been an option. Furthermore, you will not see any difference whatsoever in any game from a 5930k at 4ghz+. Benchmarks..yeah.
> 
> Stick with X99 until Socket 2066. Anything else is n00b material. X series isn't the ONLY enthusiast socket for no reason. You have the best, make it work for you.


Ah, I thought you were not anymore on the forum, as you never answer to PM....


----------



## nexxusty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> Ah, I thought you were not anymore on the forum, as you never answer to PM....


Been away for awhile. Dealing with an issue with my system. Weird stability issues.

Sorry for not replying.


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nexxusty*
> 
> Been away for awhile. Dealing with an issue with my system. Weird stability issues.
> 
> Sorry for not replying.


Ok, hope you can find your problem.


----------



## nexxusty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> Ok, hope you can find your problem.


Thanks man. Appreciated.

I always do... just a matter of time, heh.


----------



## shampoo911

Personal record!!

vcore: 1.18v
vcache: 1.18v
VCCIN: 1.9v
System agent: 1.15v
RAM voltage: 1.37v

5930k
Core clock: 4.2ghz
Uncore clock: 4.0ghz
RAM clock: 3200mhz

Core max temp: Core #2 (according to HWiNFO64) 60ºC
Core package max temp: 65ºC

AIDA64 3 hours stress test stable!!!

Aiming higher tomorrow!!! (Local time, as of this post, 19:42)


----------



## nexxusty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> Personal record!!
> 
> vcore: 1.18v
> vcache: 1.18v
> VCCIN: 1.9v
> System agent: 1.15v
> RAM voltage: 1.37v
> 
> 5930k
> Core clock: 4.2ghz
> Uncore clock: 4.0ghz
> RAM clock: 3200mhz
> 
> Core max temp: Core #2 (according to HWiNFO64) 60ºC
> Core package max temp: 65ºC
> 
> AIDA64 3 hours stress test stable!!!
> 
> Aiming higher tomorrow!!! (Local time, as of this post, 19:42)


AIDA Stress test is pretty useless.... the cache test is decent.

Use x64 Benchmark, Y-Cruncher & HCI memtest. Passing one program doesn't mean you are stable. Especially AIDA....


----------



## MissHaswellE

OK guys I took the screenshots of my BIOS for helping with overclocking this awful 5820K.

It wont go past 4.2ghz 100% stable. It will do 4.3ghz but it occasionally blackscreens and resets the overclock, regardless of the voltage. It does it most often when rendering/editing with Vegas, but it sometimes does it while gaming, and recording game footage.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## MR-e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nexxusty*
> 
> I have a very strong opinion on Android. That's all that was.
> 
> However I knew it'd be much cheaper for you, while giving the same results. I'm super glad you're happy and have one coming.
> 
> I'll need pics of it in action ASAP sir.


The Remote Sensor in Aida is totally awesome, definitely a recommend to anyone that wants to monitor their system with an external device. I'm done and it looks great imo, well worth the price of the Aida License and a cheap Tablet from BestBuy









Idle


Load - Red Bars indicate utilization. Standard is orange or blue until it reaches 90% then it flips over to red.


Action Shot


----------



## tw33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> The Remote Sensor in Aida is totally awesome, definitely a recommend to anyone that wants to monitor their system with an external device. I'm done and it looks great imo, well worth the price of the Aida License and a cheap Tablet from BestBuy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Idle
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Load - Red Bars indicate utilization. Standard is orange or blue until it reaches 90% then it flips over to red.
> 
> 
> Action Shot


Nice. I've got a Samsung DPF on the way for the same thing


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> Personal record!!
> 
> vcore: 1.18v
> vcache: 1.18v
> VCCIN: 1.9v
> System agent: 1.15v
> RAM voltage: 1.37v
> 
> 5930k
> Core clock: 4.2ghz
> Uncore clock: 4.0ghz
> RAM clock: 3200mhz
> 
> Core max temp: Core #2 (according to HWiNFO64) 60ºC
> Core package max temp: 65ºC
> 
> AIDA64 3 hours stress test stable!!!
> 
> Aiming higher tomorrow!!! (Local time, as of this post, 19:42)


If you want to avoid High load tests as Prime95 and OCCT, a good way to test overall stability is :
- 8 hours of RealBench With RAM amount=your RAM amount
- HCI memtest , overnight duration With 90% to 95% of your RAM (number of instances=number of your CPU threadS With HT enabled)
- 4 to 8 Hours aida64 cache test.


----------



## Associated

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> If you want to avoid High load tests as Prime95 and OCCT, a good way to test overall stability is :
> - 8 hours of RealBench With RAM amount=your RAM amount
> - HCI memtest , overnight duration With 90% to 95% of your RAM (number of instances=number of your CPU threadS With HT enabled)
> - 4 to 8 Hours aida64 cache test.


Just a quick question about RealBench.... I have 16GB of memory in the system but in test I can't choose 16gb because 80ish or so MB is Hardware reserved so total usable is just under 16GB, any workaround?


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MissHaswellE*
> 
> OK guys I took the screenshots of my BIOS for helping with overclocking this awful 5820K.
> 
> It wont go past 4.2ghz 100% stable. It will do 4.3ghz but it occasionally blackscreens and resets the overclock, regardless of the voltage. It does it most often when rendering/editing with Vegas, but it sometimes does it while gaming, and recording game footage.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Have you tried manually setting your ring ratio to 3.3GHz and turn off any memory xmp settings. That will eliminate those as potential factors of crashes. Then you can see if your core becomes more stable. If it helps you can slowly increase the cache and memory and test if you like, but remember core is king so if you can get 100mhz more on core sacrificing cache and ram speeds, it is *usually worth it.


----------



## MissHaswellE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kl6mk6*
> 
> Have you tried manually setting your ring ratio to 3.3GHz and turn off any memory xmp settings. That will eliminate those as potential factors of crashes. Then you can see if your core becomes more stable. If it helps you can slowly increase the cache and memory and test if you like, but remember core is king so if you can get 100mhz more on core sacrificing cache and ram speeds, it is *usually worth it.


My biggest problem with this overclocking thing is the damn terminology that MSI uses is different from any other manufacturer. There's guides for asus and gigabyte boards but none of the terms or features seem to freaking translate over.

Ok so Ring Ratio is on the BIOS directly. I've only ever left it Default, and it seems to default to 3.0ghz. Raising it to 3.3ghz would make it more stable?
What is Cache ratio on this BIOS?
Also I'm not using XMP at all, it's disabled. But I think I can set my RAM frequency. Should I step it down to the next setting? These are kingston Fury Series DDR4 2133mhz, can I drop them down to 1866mhz in an attempt to stablize the core then?
The cache its defaulting to x30 according to Intel XTU.
There's core voltage, Cache Voltage, and also Ring Voltage?
This motherboard has me lost as to which setting is which.


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MissHaswellE*
> 
> My biggest problem with this overclocking thing is the damn terminology that MSI uses is different from any other manufacturer. There's guides for asus and gigabyte boards but none of the terms or features seem to freaking translate over.
> 
> Ok so Ring Ratio is on the BIOS directly. I've only ever left it Default, and it seems to default to 3.0ghz. Raising it to 3.3ghz would make it more stable?
> What is Cache ratio on this BIOS?
> Also I'm not using XMP at all, it's disabled. But I think I can set my RAM frequency. Should I step it down to the next setting? These are kingston Fury Series DDR4 2133mhz, can I drop them down to 1866mhz in an attempt to stablize the core then?
> The cache its defaulting to x30 according to Intel XTU.
> There's core voltage, Cache Voltage, and also Ring Voltage?
> This motherboard has me lost as to which setting is which.


Typically if your core and the Ring/Cache (they are the same thing) is on default/auto, the ratio follows the core overclock setting and can cause instability. It is best to set it to the manual default of the CPU (the specs for the 5820k show that to be 3.3GHz) and go from there.

According to your bios there is only core and ring voltage settings, but again, ring and cache are the same thing.

Workshop: How to overclock Haswell processors This link may help with some of the terminology. There is a lot of info to consider when overclocking. Best to do your research.

Also how are you verifying stability and temperatures? Typically a stress program would show your instabilities well before they would show up in everyday programs.


----------



## nexxusty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> The Remote Sensor in Aida is totally awesome, definitely a recommend to anyone that wants to monitor their system with an external device. I'm done and it looks great imo, well worth the price of the Aida License and a cheap Tablet from BestBuy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Idle
> 
> 
> Load - Red Bars indicate utilization. Standard is orange or blue until it reaches 90% then it flips over to red.
> 
> 
> Action Shot


Soo.... I have tablets.... how is it done?

Heh I was waiting for you to finish before I asked... lol.

Looks nice btw. Love it.

Would be great in a case mod.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nexxusty*
> 
> Soo.... I have tablets.... how is it done?
> 
> Heh I was waiting for you to finish before I asked... lol.
> 
> Looks nice btw. Love it.
> 
> Would be great in a case mod.


I tried on my tablet, the set resolution message wouldn't go away in tablet browser even after I set the resolution it said. I gave up.


----------



## nexxusty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> I tried on my tablet, the set resolution message wouldn't go away in tablet browser even after I set the resolution it said. I gave up.


Apple or Android?

I'm pretty good with Android.... Apple too... I just dislike Apple. Lol.


----------



## MR-e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nexxusty*
> 
> Soo.... I have tablets.... how is it done?
> 
> Heh I was waiting for you to finish before I asked... lol.
> 
> Looks nice btw. Love it.
> 
> Would be great in a case mod.


Give this a read over, I just installed the Sensor Panel app from the play store and set the resolution within Aida to what my Tablet default was (1024x768)

Let me know if you have any questions. I use the USB method as it's just plug and play.

https://forums.aida64.com/topic/2776-display-pc-sensor-values-on-android-device-connected-via-usb-odospace-remote-panel/


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nexxusty*
> 
> Apple or Android?
> 
> I'm pretty good with Android.... Apple too... I just dislike Apple. Lol.


Android, Nexus 7 2013. It says to set the resolution, I do, resolution nag screen never goes away. And I reloaded the browser, even reopened it.


----------



## nexxusty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Android, Nexus 7 2013. It says to set the resolution, I do, resolution nag screen never goes away. And I reloaded the browser, even reopened it.


Try Opera, Chrome, Firefox, CM Browser, Dolphin.... to name a few.

See what happens.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> Give this a read over, I just installed the Sensor Panel app from the play store and set the resolution within Aida to what my Tablet default was (1024x768)
> 
> Let me know if you have any questions. I use the USB method as it's just plug and play.
> 
> https://forums.aida64.com/topic/2776-display-pc-sensor-values-on-android-device-connected-via-usb-odospace-remote-panel/


Thanks man. I'll get it setup in the am and go from there. Let you know.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> Give this a read over, I just installed the Sensor Panel app from the play store and set the resolution within Aida to what my Tablet default was (1024x768)
> 
> Let me know if you have any questions. I use the USB method as it's just plug and play.
> 
> https://forums.aida64.com/topic/2776-display-pc-sensor-values-on-android-device-connected-via-usb-odospace-remote-panel/


I tried the wi-fi and USB method, says to add items in LCD, I do, they never show in Odospace android app. I think I'm going to write this experiment off, spent way to much time trying to get it to work.


----------



## unreality

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> The Remote Sensor in Aida is totally awesome, definitely a recommend to anyone that wants to monitor their system with an external device. I'm done and it looks great imo, well worth the price of the Aida License and a cheap Tablet from BestBuy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Idle


That looks really nice. I jsut tried it with my Nexus 6 and it worked in less than 5 minutes. Any Chance you could share that UI setup of yours?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> The Remote Sensor in Aida is totally awesome, definitely a recommend to anyone that wants to monitor their system with an external device. I'm done and it looks great imo, well worth the price of the Aida License and a cheap Tablet from BestBuy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Idle
> 
> 
> Load - Red Bars indicate utilization. Standard is orange or blue until it reaches 90% then it flips over to red.
> 
> 
> Action Shot


Nice! Yeah - I find the AID64 external monitor really useful when in full screen. It does grab a few clock cycles and might cause a loss of gaming FPS or a "stutter" once in a while, but that's all.








Once you set this up, you wonder how you got by without it.


----------



## nexxusty

I'm wondering how much CPU time this is taking....

Really wish we could have a dedicated hardware setup for this. Not really feeling it for gaming.

Benching though.... ahh, still. CPU time...


----------



## MR-e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unreality*
> 
> That looks really nice. I jsut tried it with my Nexus 6 and it worked in less than 5 minutes. Any Chance you could share that UI setup of yours?


Yes - definitely, here's a link to my config

WorkingCopy1.zip 276k .zip file

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Nice! Yeah - I find the AID64 external monitor really useful when in full screen. It does grab a few clock cycles and might cause a loss of gaming FPS or a "stutter" once in a while, but that's all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once you set this up, you wonder how you got by without it.


I've been using it for a few days now and need more time to see if it really affects my games. CSGO is a bit cpu heavy but it has dropped my fps yet or stutter - which is naaaise


----------



## unreality

Thank you man









What resolution Tablet are you using? Or what tablet even?


----------



## MissHaswellE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kl6mk6*
> 
> Typically if your core and the Ring/Cache (they are the same thing) is on default/auto, the ratio follows the core overclock setting and can cause instability. It is best to set it to the manual default of the CPU (the specs for the 5820k show that to be 3.3GHz) and go from there.
> 
> According to your bios there is only core and ring voltage settings, but again, ring and cache are the same thing.
> 
> Workshop: How to overclock Haswell processors This link may help with some of the terminology. There is a lot of info to consider when overclocking. Best to do your research.
> 
> Also how are you verifying stability and temperatures? Typically a stress program would show your instabilities well before they would show up in everyday programs.


I'm using Core Temp for Temps, and I'm using Cinebench to test stability in the short term. I'm using Vegas rendering, Recording games with DXTORY 12 threads x264, for stability testing, based on regular non synthetics. Intel Burn Test for extra testing.

The thing is, I'm seeing intel XTU show that the cache is x30 no matter what the core clock is. What voltage should I put the cache at? I saw 1.2volts max?

Also what's the difference between Blackscreening, and Blue screen? My system never Blue Screens, it only black screens then goes back to the bios making me chose default or a previously saved setting.

So I should go into the BIOS and set Ring Ratio to 33, CPU Ratio to 42. Core Voltage to 1.300, Ring Voltage to 1.200?


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MissHaswellE*
> 
> OK guys I took the screenshots of my BIOS for helping with overclocking this awful 5820K.
> 
> It wont go past 4.2ghz 100% stable. It will do 4.3ghz but it occasionally blackscreens and resets the overclock, regardless of the voltage. It does it most often when rendering/editing with Vegas, but it sometimes does it while gaming, and recording game footage.


Shouldn't need anywhere near 2v input or 1.2v ring for what your running.

I'd manually set everything to stock voltages and see specifically what needs to be adjusted to stabilize 4.2GHz then try to work up from there.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MissHaswellE*
> 
> My biggest problem with this overclocking thing is the damn terminology that MSI uses is different from any other manufacturer. There's guides for asus and gigabyte boards but none of the terms or features seem to freaking translate over.
> 
> Ok so Ring Ratio is on the BIOS directly. I've only ever left it Default, and it seems to default to 3.0ghz. Raising it to 3.3ghz would make it more stable?
> What is Cache ratio on this BIOS?
> Also I'm not using XMP at all, it's disabled. But I think I can set my RAM frequency. Should I step it down to the next setting? These are kingston Fury Series DDR4 2133mhz, can I drop them down to 1866mhz in an attempt to stablize the core then?
> The cache its defaulting to x30 according to Intel XTU.
> There's core voltage, Cache Voltage, and also Ring Voltage?
> This motherboard has me lost as to which setting is which.


Ring and cache ratio are effectively synonymous.

I don't see a separate ring/cache voltage in your screens. The L3 cache uses the same voltage as the ring bus that connects the cores, L3 cache, and system agent, so ring and cache voltage are almost always the same thing on this platform.

SA is the memory controller, PCI-E controller, and other miscellaneous IO...basically the majority of the CPU that's not the cores, ring, or L3.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MissHaswellE*
> 
> I'm using Core Temp for Temps, and I'm using Cinebench to test stability in the short term. I'm using Vegas rendering, Recording games with DXTORY 12 threads x264, for stability testing, based on regular non synthetics. Intel Burn Test for extra testing.
> 
> The thing is, I'm seeing intel XTU show that the cache is x30 no matter what the core clock is. What voltage should I put the cache at? I saw 1.2volts max?
> 
> Also what's the difference between Blackscreening, and Blue screen? My system never Blue Screens, it only black screens then goes back to the bios making me chose default or a previously saved setting.
> 
> So I should go into the BIOS and set Ring Ratio to 33, CPU Ratio to 42. Core Voltage to 1.300, Ring Voltage to 1.200?


If you are having trouble getting past 4.2GHz in relatively mild real world tasks like editing with Vegas or playing a game and recording video something is seriously wrong with your settings, or you do indeed have one of the worst 5820k's I've ever heard of.

3.3GHz cache/ring shouldn't need more than 1.05v or so ring voltage.

Too much voltage can cause instability almost as easily as too little, especially with regard to things like input, SA or IO, though too much ring or core can also be problematic. It's best to start as low as practical.

If your system is spontaneously rebooting without encountering a blue screen or other error in the OS, it's generally a sign of a more serious instability issue than a BSOD would be. Having the OC fail to be applied is also a sign of instability; often this is related to failing memory training (which can be caused by all sorts of issues).


----------



## MissHaswellE

It's stable at 4.2ghz. I'ts slightly unstable at 4.3ghz. Its 100% not stable at 4.4ghz or above.
I posted my BIOS setting so people could see if I was doing something wrong, or if they could show me what settings i needed to change.

I've copied settings from various guides and asked a bunch of people, I can't seem to figure out what exactly is going wrong with this chip.


----------



## MissHaswellE

Sorry about the double post but, I put the cache at x30, cache voltage at 1.050, Core at x43, 1.300volts. Adjusted the current limit to 110% and then stress tested using Cinebench 3x, Intel XTU stress test for 5 minutes, then AIDA64 extreme, with CPU, FPU, cache, system memory, and GPU for 22 minutes.
No blue screen or crash, or anything.
It showed a tiny bit of throttling, but 6% or less.

So I guess I have a 4.3ghz setting that seems to work ok right now. But I'll have to do some testing with vegas to see if it crashes during vegas, and DXTORY x264 while recording games.
I'll report back later.

Edit: Crashes 2 minutes into a Sony Vegas render.


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MissHaswellE*
> 
> Sorry about the double post but, I put the cache at x30, cache voltage at 1.050, Core at x43, 1.300volts. Adjusted the current limit to 110% and then stress tested using Cinebench 3x, Intel XTU stress test for 5 minutes, then AIDA64 extreme, with CPU, FPU, cache, system memory, and GPU for 22 minutes.
> No blue screen or crash, or anything.
> It showed a tiny bit of throttling, but 6% or less.
> 
> So I guess I have a 4.3ghz setting that seems to work ok right now. But I'll have to do some testing with vegas to see if it crashes during vegas, and DXTORY x264 while recording games.
> I'll report back later.
> 
> Edit: Crashes 2 minutes into a Sony Vegas render.


Cinebench is not a good stability test. I can run like 5 loops of CB15 at 1.15V @ 4.6 when it actually needed 1.19V + on the old HWE.

Use X265 4K Pmode 2 overkill threads for a proper stress test. Helps you tune Load performance with VCCIN also


----------



## MR-e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unreality*
> 
> Thank you man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What resolution Tablet are you using? Or what tablet even?


I picked up a Le Pan Mini from BestBuy, the default res on that is 1024x768


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MissHaswellE*
> 
> Sorry about the double post but, I put the cache at x30, cache voltage at 1.050, Core at x43, 1.300volts. Adjusted the current limit to 110% and then stress tested using Cinebench 3x, Intel XTU stress test for 5 minutes, then AIDA64 extreme, with CPU, FPU, cache, system memory, and GPU for 22 minutes.
> No blue screen or crash, or anything.
> It showed a tiny bit of throttling, but 6% or less.
> 
> So I guess I have a 4.3ghz setting that seems to work ok right now. But I'll have to do some testing with vegas to see if it crashes during vegas, and DXTORY x264 while recording games.
> I'll report back later.
> 
> Edit: Crashes 2 minutes into a Sony Vegas render.


I run cinibench once to verify initial stability. After that i will run realbench stress with full memory, but i will uncheck the gpu(s) when i am only testing cpu for a minimum of 15 min. If that passes you can run again with gpu(s) left checked if you like. That is a good minimum for me.


----------



## vfxworld

Guys I just got a 5960x with batch number J606B376. Any Info on that particular batch? Not one Google result. I can't test it just yet


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vfxworld*
> 
> Guys I just got a 5960x with batch number J606B376. Any Info on that particular batch? Not one Google result. I can't test it just yet


My new J615B029 5960x does 4.7GHZ CPU at 1.25v and 4.4GHZ cache at 1.2v, and will do my 8x4GB RAM kit at 3200MHZ. Good luck to you.


----------



## vfxworld

That Sounds great. Congrats on that Chip







I'll Do some testing when I'm back at home and let you guys know, hope I'll also have decent results. Although I am everytime afraid when ocing a New Chip, so I'll wont try to max it out.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vfxworld*
> 
> Guys I just got a 5960x with batch number J606B376. Any Info on that particular batch? Not one Google result. I can't test it just yet


Only way to know about the chip is to use it... batch numbers may or may not predict anything except within a wide range of performance. All of the late-production HWE chips seem very good tho.


----------



## MissHaswellE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> Cinebench is not a good stability test. I can run like 5 loops of CB15 at 1.15V @ 4.6 when it actually needed 1.19V + on the old HWE.
> 
> Use X265 4K Pmode 2 overkill threads for a proper stress test. Helps you tune Load performance with VCCIN also


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kl6mk6*
> 
> I run cinibench once to verify initial stability. After that i will run realbench stress with full memory, but i will uncheck the gpu(s) when i am only testing cpu for a minimum of 15 min. If that passes you can run again with gpu(s) left checked if you like. That is a good minimum for me.


Guys, read my post. I used more than just cinebench.
I used AIDA64, and Intel's Stress test.
It passed all of those, but failed the Vegas test (1hour Render test) 2 minutes in.

I passed the vegas test at 4.2ghz, but it wont pass it at higher regardless of voltages.
It sounds like it's just a terrible 5820K.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MissHaswellE*
> 
> Guys, read my post. I used more than just cinebench.
> I used AIDA64, and Intel's Stress test.
> It passed all of those, but failed the Vegas test (1hour Render test) 2 minutes in.
> 
> I passed the vegas test at 4.2ghz, but it wont pass it at higher regardless of voltages.
> It sounds like it's just a terrible 5820K.


Hello

RealBench
X264 and/or 265
HandBrake 3 - 4 hours

When done give Vegas another try.


----------



## MissHaswellE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> RealBench
> X264 and/or 265
> HandBrake 3 - 4 hours
> 
> When done give Vegas another try.


If it can't pass the Vegas test regardless of what settings I've tried, even after advice here, then I don't think there's really much more than I can do.
It passes everything with no craches and 30+ day uptime at 4.2ghz.
No setting change suggestion from any place be it here, or google guides, ect. Has made it run any better.
I think I'm going to just call it quits and accept 4.2ghz, and this chip is just a peice of junk.
Will try my luck again when Skylake-E comes out.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MissHaswellE*
> 
> If it can't pass the Vegas test regardless of what settings I've tried, even after advice here, then I don't think there's really much more than I can do.
> It passes everything with no craches and 30+ day uptime at 4.2ghz.
> No setting change suggestion from any place be it here, or google guides, ect. Has made it run any better.
> I think I'm going to just call it quits and accept 4.2ghz, and this chip is just a peice of junk.
> Will try my luck again when Skylake-E comes out.


You might be running her HOT with,








2.0 VCCIN
1.3 VCore


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> My new J615B029 5960x does 4.7GHZ CPU at 1.25v and 4.4GHZ cache at 1.2v, and will do my 8x4GB RAM kit at 3200MHZ. Good luck to you.


Das a nice chip! Congrats.


----------



## MissHaswellE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> You might be running her HOT with,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2.0 VCCIN
> 1.3 VCore


If I drop the voltage below 1.28volts, it blue screens immediately on any test at 4.3ghz.
I've already tried lower voltages, and auto settings only adjusting the multiplier and core voltage.

The board defaults to 1.834v VCCIN.
0.980 core voltage.
It also blue screens at 1.24volts at 4.2ghz.
Looking at the leaderboard the other user with an MSI X99 plus is running their 5820K [email protected]


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MissHaswellE*
> 
> If I drop the voltage below 1.28volts, it blue screens immediately on any test at 4.3ghz.
> I've already tried lower voltages, and auto settings only adjusting the multiplier and core voltage.
> 
> The board defaults to 1.834v VCCIN.
> 0.980 core voltage.
> It also blue screens at 1.24volts at 4.2ghz.
> Looking at the leaderboard the other user with an MSI X99 plus is running their 5820K [email protected]


Every chip is different. Are you on an AIO water cooler? If so I wouldn't go above 1.25V adaptive. Nor go above 1.92VCCIN.

HWE seems to start getting unstable when package temps go above 75C ish.

You should be able to settle at 4.2Ghz. Trust me, especially if you do rendering you'll appreciate the lower temps and long term stability.

Source: I work at a media production house. We have many systems overclocked running 5820Ks and 5960X's most are on corsair H110i's. My samples vary from 4.2-4,6. All I use <1.25V


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> Every chip is different. Are you on an AIO water cooler? If so I wouldn't go above 1.25V adaptive. Nor go above 1.92VCCIN.
> 
> HWE seems to start getting unstable when package temps go above 75C ish.
> 
> You should be able to settle at 4.2Ghz. Trust me, especially if you do rendering you'll appreciate the lower temps and long term stability.
> 
> Source: I work at a media production house. We have many systems overclocked running 5820Ks and 5960X's most are on corsair H110i's. *My samples vary from 4.2-4,6. All I use <1.25V*


Lucky you?

1.25 will terribly hot for an AIO IMO. All 7 5930K systems on my watch simply runs at 4.3/4.0 1.2V max. I don't really like seeing 75C stress testing so yeah. And yeah H110GTX fans are big time hummers!

They all do Premier Pro and After Effects with 4K rendering 24/7.









With HOT, I mean, they may stay cool with the case still open and that sort but once you close the thing, and dust starts to build up, you better know where to put them to counter that and be safe(R).


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Lucky you?
> 
> 1.25 will terribly hot for an AIO IMO. All 7 5930K systems on my watch simply runs at 4.3/4.0 1.2V max. I don't really like seeing 75C stress testing so yeah. And yeah H110GTX fans are big time hummers!
> 
> They all do Premier Pro and After Effects with 4K rendering 24/7.


I'm going to be honest, I think 50% of those systems, I specifically binned/cherry picked CPUs from certain batch #'s. the 2W serial number rule worked great 100% of the time for me. 2 of those chips were capable of 4.6+.

The rest were close to launch 5820K cpus.

1.25V runs fine on the new H110iGT based AIO. But yeah, it is a bit above my comfort zone too, that's why I settle around 1.225V for those systems


----------



## MissHaswellE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> Every chip is different. Are you on an AIO water cooler? If so I wouldn't go above 1.25V adaptive. Nor go above 1.92VCCIN.
> 
> HWE seems to start getting unstable when package temps go above 75C ish.
> 
> You should be able to settle at 4.2Ghz. Trust me, especially if you do rendering you'll appreciate the lower temps and long term stability.
> 
> Source: I work at a media production house. We have many systems overclocked running 5820Ks and 5960X's most are on corsair H110i's. My samples vary from 4.2-4,6. All I use <1.25V


No I have an Air cooler that slightly outperforms a Noctua D14, and about the same as cheaper AIOs. Not the best but above average too. My only problem with my cooler is the fan maxes at 1660RPM, I was thinking of modding it with a Noctua 3000RPM industrial fan. But I have other things to buy first.
Liquid cooling scares me. I'm still really nervous about the Fury X's cooling unit.

I'm ok with 4.2ghz, but I want to see if there's a problem first, because the games I play are mostly reliant on single threaded performance, which means every 100mhz can improve frame rates while gaming, and recording.


----------



## mus1mus

@cookiesowns
My Edit.

And yep, no disagreement.









@MissHaswellE

Yep, It is running hot. You might have even injected degradation with the Voltage you are trying.









No Air Cooler can tame these chips at 1.3V


----------



## MissHaswellE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> @cookiesowns
> My Edit.
> 
> And yep, no disagreement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @MissHaswellE
> 
> Yep, It is running hot. You might have even injected degradation with the Voltage you are trying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No Air Cooler can tame these chips at 1.3V


It was like this the day I got it.
It was blue screening and black screening following guides that were out when I first built the machine, and settings other people had their 5820K's running at.
Not saying I didn't degrade the chip at all, but it was never able to handle 4.3ghz+ at any setting at any point of it's lifetime. Which is why I'm thinking it's just a bad chip.
If other people are running air coolers at 4.2ghz at 1.2volts, and my chip blue screens on any test at 4.2ghz >1.25volts, pretty sure there's a problem with the motherboard settings or the chip itself.
(throwing eyerolls every reply is also rather rude.)


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> @cookiesowns
> My Edit.
> 
> And yep, no disagreement.










no disagreement here as well. I provided the 1.25V suggestion to Misshaswelll as they were already pushing tons of voltage, so I'm assuming they know the risks and will monitor temps.

I still miss the 5960X 4.6 @ 1.185V. That chip was pretty dang good.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MissHaswellE*
> 
> It was like this the day I got it.
> It was blue screening and black screening following guides that were out when I first built the machine, and settings other people had their 5820K's running at.
> Not saying I didn't degrade the chip at all, but it was never able to handle 4.3ghz+ at any setting at any point of it's lifetime. Which is why I'm thinking it's just a bad chip.
> If other people are running air coolers at 4.2ghz at 1.2volts, and my chip blue screens on any test at 4.2ghz >1.25volts, pretty sure there's a problem with the motherboard settings or the chip itself.
> (throwing eyerolls every reply is also rather rude.)


I would suggest redoing things.

Start with:

Enable Enhanced Turbo.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







SVID OFF
VCore at 1.2
VCCIN at 1.95
SA Voltage Mode to Offset (if available)
And set it to something like 0.050 if you are not yet dealing with Memory OC.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Intel Adaptive Thermal Control - Disabled
C-State - Disabled
C-State Limit - Disabled
Long Duration Power Limit - MAX Value
Long Duration Maintained - MAX Value
Short Duration Power Limit - MAX Value
CPU Current Limit - MAX Value
Internal VR OVP OCP Protection - Disabled
Internal VR Efficiency Management - High Performance or Highest Value


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Reboot and Try 4.0 Core and leave other things as they are.
Test with HWBOT X265 4K encode X2 Overkill. Pass that, reboot > try 41.

Monitor your temps as always.









And yeah, Eyerolls are just meant to be "wondering" clause.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no disagreement here as well. I provided the 1.25V suggestion to Misshaswelll as they were already pushing tons of voltage, so I'm assuming they know the risks and will monitor temps.
> 
> I still miss the 5960X 4.6 @ 1.185V. That chip was pretty dang good.


If at 4.7GHZ CPU, 4.4 cache at 1.248v/1.18v respectively I'm getting 70-75C RealBenching and around 80C package with Adaptive/Offset voltages I'm fine, right?









I mean in gaming etc. it's not going to stress the CPU like RealBench anyways I think.









Edit: My CPU input is usually around 1.88v and my VCSSA is around 1.08v. Memory runs around 1.367V


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> If at 4.7GHZ CPU, 4.4 cache at 1.248v/1.18v respectively I'm getting 70-75C RealBenching and around 80C package with Adaptive/Offset voltages I'm fine, right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mean in gaming etc. it's not going to stress the CPU like RealBench anyways I think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: My CPU input is usually around 1.88v and my VCSSA is around 1.08v. Memory runs around 1.367V


I bet you can lower package temps if lower cache, input, and VCCSA. That chip should have really good everything.

But, as JPM would say, smoke em if you got em.


----------



## nexxusty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Only way to know about the chip is to use it... batch numbers may or may not predict anything except within a wide range of performance. *All of the late-production HWE chips seem very good tho*.


You're telling me..... lol.

Buying my 5930k on day 1 wasn't the best idea. Definitely getting a new one soon.

4.3ghz is unacceptable.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no disagreement here as well. I provided the 1.25V suggestion to Misshaswelll as they were already pushing tons of voltage, so I'm assuming they know the risks and will monitor temps.
> *
> I still miss the 5960X 4.6 @ 1.185V. That chip was pretty dang good*.


The modesty king ^^.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

I want to kill my CPU, and then RMA it.


----------



## nexxusty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> I want to kill my CPU, and then RMA it.


Why haven't you?

Don't even need to kill it. Intel Tuning Plan... $25 one time no questions asked replacement.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nexxusty*
> 
> Why haven't you?
> 
> Don't even need to kill it. Intel Tuning Plan... $25 one time no questions asked replacement.


I canæt. I'm not the first owner.

Easy, just run 1.5V on cache for a few days utiil it freezez on boot. ^^


----------



## GreedyMuffin

By the way, what do you think the heat/power usage on a 5820K is compared to a 5960X?

Is it noticable harder to cool?


----------



## GreedyMuffin

WAIT!

I bought a 5960X (which i returned again) but I got a receipt, perhas I can use that? Is from Norways biggest it shop, and it got my name on it etc.

I doubt Intel will cross check with the store?


----------



## mus1mus

Do not even try a 1.5V Cache. You will fail. It'll be like putting a 2.0 VCore, it will shut down due to heat and the chip will be as sheet as you can imagine but will still boot. Obvious Overvolting attempt if Intel looks at it.

You want to really kill the chip to try to exploit RMA!


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> HWE seems to start getting unstable when package temps go above 75C ish.


I''ve been able to run 90C+ package temps without any stability issues on my HW-E parts with any 24/7 or non-subambient OC I've tried.


----------



## nexxusty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> I''ve been able to run 90C+ package temps without any stability issues on my HW-E parts with any 24/7 or non-subambient OC I've tried.


Package temps should be fine up to 90c or so.

I do 88c with my 5930k... it's lapped too... thermal grizzly applied.... some chips have high package temps. Nothing one can do sometimes.


----------



## Jpmboy

HWE package? never saw above 70C at 4.7/4.2 on a 5960X. 6950x?... it will hit 80C very quickly with 1.281V for 4.3, and nearly instantly at 1.34V for 4.4 and 1.425V for 4.5 on the R5E-10... that's why the ASUS thermal control tool is very useful.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> HWE package? never saw above 70C at 4.7/4.2 on a 5960X. 6950x?... it will hit 80C very quickly with 1.281V for 4.3, and nearly instantly at 1.34V for 4.4 and 1.425V for 4.5 on the R5E-10... that's why the ASUS thermal control tool is very useful.


1.248v CPU, 1.18v cache, 1.88 CPU Input, 1.08 System Agent, 1.367 memory, Optimized CPU and Memory Settings, all in HWInfo after droop I get 70-76C CPU. 80C package while running RealBench.


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> HWE package? never saw above 70C at 4.7/4.2 on a 5960X. 6950x?... it will hit 80C very quickly with 1.281V for 4.3, and nearly instantly at 1.34V for 4.4 and 1.425V for 4.5 on the R5E-10... that's why the ASUS thermal control tool is very useful.


Haven't seen mine hit 80C yet on package, but you are running a much more aggressive uncore OC. I'm at 3.5 cache at 1.15V.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> Haven't seen mine hit 80C yet on package, but you are running a much more aggressive uncore OC. I'm at 3.5 cache at 1.15V.


Cache frequency is not going to change temps that much.

Most people i have seen have 5c - 10c higher package temps,,,,, unless they are messing with temp settings in bios and the tjmax that are altering the recorded temps.

cache 3.0Ghz 1.1v

cache 4.6 1.3v


----------



## Blameless

Irrespective of TJmax (which defaults to 92C on my OC Champion and 103C on my OC Formula), package temp is consistently reported as ~5C higher than core temps on my setup.

Running the more demanding AVX2/FMA enabled stress tests (Prime95 28.x in-place FFTs or IMKL LINPACK 11.3.x) in high ambients (35-40C) can get my core temps to with several C of tjmax and pushes package temp beyond it, but package temp never triggers PROCHOT.


----------



## nexxusty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> Irrespective of TJmax (which defaults to 92C on my OC Champion and 103C on my OC Formula), package temp is consistently reported as ~5C higher than core temps on my setup.
> 
> Running the more demanding AVX2/FMA enabled stress tests (Prime95 28.x in-place FFTs or IMKL LINPACK 11.3.x) in high ambients (35-40C) can get my core temps to with several C of tjmax and pushes package temp beyond it, but package temp never triggers PROCHOT.


This is what I experience as well. The only thing that pushes package temp so high is AVX/AVX2 workloads.

88c is the hottest I've seen, hot summer day too. At night it sticks at 83c.

Realbench has my package temps at 75c max. Nothing punishes a CPU like IBT/P95 or Y-Cruncher.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> Irrespective of TJmax (which defaults to 92C on my OC Champion and 103C on my OC Formula), package temp is consistently reported as ~5C higher than core temps on my setup.
> 
> Running the more demanding AVX2/FMA enabled stress tests (Prime95 28.x in-place FFTs or IMKL LINPACK 11.3.x) in high ambients (35-40C) can get my core temps to with several C of tjmax and pushes package temp beyond it, but package temp never triggers PROCHOT.


My 70-76C CPU, 80C package are on a 5960x.


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Cache frequency is not going to change temps that much.
> 
> Most people i have seen have 5c - 10c higher package temps,,,,, unless they are messing with temp settings in bios and the tjmax that are altering the recorded temps.


Pree sure JPM is on BWE, which is what I was referring to. Cache OC affects package temps quite drastically on BWE. As for HWE, yeah I agree, package temps doesn't rise nearly as bad. JPM's loop & block is just a wee bit better than mine.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> Pree sure JPM is on BWE, which is what I was referring to. Cache OC affects package temps quite drastically on BWE. As for HWE, yeah I agree, package temps doesn't rise nearly as bad. JPM's loop & block is just a wee bit better than mine.


Pretty sure he's got both and this is the HWE thread







but Im just guessing he's got a chiller on that 5960x as he's never seen temps above 70C or unless he's running less than 1.25v


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Pretty sure he's got both and this is the HWE thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but Im just guessing he's got a chiller on that 5960x as he's never seen temps above 70C or unless he's running less than 1.25v


nah - it was really strange... the R5E/5960X at 4.7/4.2 really only hit a package temp of the mid-low 70s in, for example, realbench. Frankly I was shocked at how hot the 6950X package temp is in comparison. Must be the core count and density. Both on the same cooling system (swapped out the HWE for BWE... the HWE will go in a case if it ever gets here).


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Pretty sure he's got both and this is the HWE thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but Im just guessing he's got a chiller on that 5960x as he's never seen temps above 70C or unless he's running less than 1.25v


I use an AIO EK Predator 360 WITH a pre-filled GPU block in the mix.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

I don't let my CPU go over 75'C on package, or 70'C on CPU.

I might be too careful?


----------



## KedarWolf

Does anyone know where I can find spec sheets of all G.Skill and Corsair RAM kits with single sided/double sided, timings, capacity etc?

Today Google is not my friend.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Does anyone know where I can find spec sheets of all G.Skill and Corsair RAM kits with single sided/double sided, timings, capacity etc?
> 
> Today Google is not my friend.


at G skills web site.


----------



## Evil Penguin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Low VCCIN testing:


How low were you able to go with the input voltage?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evil Penguin*
> 
> How low were you able to go with the input voltage?


Depends on the test.

Aida64 doesn't need much. But to fully test VCCIN, I have to run Y-Crunchet for several loop to call it quits.



This one needs 1.925 IIRC.

You can see how the load varies here.

And the thing is, I have to use LLC 8 to pass it at same Voltage levels. It adds 0.025 Volts. But yeah, it's not so bad.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Depends on the test.
> 
> Aida64 doesn't need much. But to fully test VCCIN, I have to run Y-Crunchet for several loop to call it quits.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one needs 1.925 IIRC.
> 
> You can see how the load varies here.
> 
> And the thing is, I have to use LLC 8 to pass it at same Voltage levels. It adds 0.025 Volts. But yeah, it's not so bad.


actually, x265 is a pretty good test for VCCIN too. y-crunch is basically p95.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> actually, *x265* is a pretty good test for VCCIN too. y-crunch is basically p95.


Yep. If you know what to look for.









Score inconsistencies between instances and app freezing an instance points to VCCIN. Provided, Vcore, Cache, and Memory are not in question.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Yep. If you know what to look for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Score inconsistencies between instances and app freezing an instance points to VCCIN. Provided, Vcore, Cache, and Memory are not in question.


Absolutely!


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> at G skills web site.


Jpmboy, what I want is a list of all their RAM kits and the specs on the list of each one. On the G.Skill website I can look at each kit one at a time.

Edit: And it doesn't say whether they single sided etc.

Can you point me in the right direction on the site when I can download it?

'Ain't nobody got time for that.'


----------



## nexxusty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Jpmboy, what I want is a list of all their RAM kits and the specs on the list of each one. On the G.Skill website I can look at each kit one at a time.
> 
> Edit: And it doesn't say whether they single sided etc.
> 
> Can you point me in the right direction on the site when I can download it?
> 
> 'Ain't nobody got time for that.'


4gb sticks are always single sided with DDR4. That should help...


----------



## Kimir

B-die 8GB (3200c14) are also single sided.


----------



## nexxusty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nexxusty*
> 
> 4gb sticks are always single sided with DDR4. That should help...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> B-die 8GB (3200c14) are also single sided.


I figured DDR4 had the density to do 8gb single sided. Good to know.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Wondering about upgrading to G.Skill TridentZ DDR4-3200 C16 QC - 32GB. Does anyone have experience with them?

Dunno if I would notice a difference between 16 and 32GB, wellwell.









Or, if anyone got any suggestions for some good mem, please let me know!


----------



## mus1mus

TridentZ 3200 C14 FTW!

http://gskill.com/en/finder?cat=31&prop_3=0&prop_4=14-14-14-34-2N&series=2482&prop_2=32GB+%288GBx4%29&prop_6=Quad+Channel+Kit

QVL says BW-E only though. This is also coming my way.


----------



## Kimir

Been working fine on HW-E for ages now, so QVL can be ignored there, imo.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Been working fine on HW-E for ages now, so QVL can be ignored there, imo.


same here... that 32GB 3200c14 kit is the best kit to come out in a while.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Awesome, I'll look out for them!









Best CB R15 score I've got with my 5960X at 4500 mhz.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Running 4500/4400 on core/cache. 2400-12-12-12-35-2T on mem. (Crappy mem lol).


----------



## jura11

Hi guys

What is best way to lower CPU package temp ?

I'm running at 1.226v vCore 4.4GHz,96GB DDR4 2133MHz,Input voltage 1.79v,Cache voltage 1.1v

For cooling I'm using or running Corsair H100i v2 with BeQuiet Pure Wings 2 fans

Currently under load I'm hitting on CPU package in region 72-76C this depends on ambient under heavy load when I render in 3DS Max,Core temps are under 70C,idle temps are in low 30's

I'm thinking to switch to EK Predator 360 which I would use too for cooling my GPU(Titan X)

Thanks in advance,Jura


----------



## Kimir

There are not many way to reduce temp... either improve cooling (change to best TIM, speed up the fans, increase rad area) or reduce overclock (ie: voltage(s)).
But those temp are fine, imo.


----------



## cookiesowns

Has anyone tried mounting a EK Supremacy EVO in both "goofy" and regular on the 6950X? I just swapped from goofy to regular mount point, and have slightly higher temps, but could just be due to TIM application, or flow rates being diminished due to my cards & extra rads being in.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jura11*
> 
> CPU package in region 72-76C


Perfectly safe up to 80C. Heat radiated from the cores, cache, FIVR all contribute, so it'll read hotter than the cores usually.


----------



## drunkonpiss

Hey guys,

I'm using a i5 4670(non k). Is there any way I can kick it up to 4.2? Currently its locked at 3.8 Turbo Boost.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Is 1.250V OK on cache voltage for 24/7?

I'm running 1.200 on 4.4ghz. Decent cache on this chip it seems like. Don't know if this is stable as I have only played games yet.


----------



## jura11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> There are not many way to reduce temp... either improve cooling (change to best TIM, speed up the fans, increase rad area) or reduce overclock (ie: voltage(s)).
> But those temp are fine, imo.


Hi there

That's the plan,get EK Predator 360 as next,as current one Corsair H100i v2 I think is not the best in therm of cooling i7-5820k

Regarding the TIM,already using Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut,tried PK-3 which has been in my case poor,but I've run out from Kryonaut and now I'm using AS5 which is bit better than PK-3

Reducing OC or voltages,on those voltages at 4.4GHz,I can't think I can go any lower with current cooling,lowering OC tried that to go down to 4.3GHz or 4.2GHz with lowered vCore(4.3GHz with 1.19v,4.2GHz with 1.1v),but still my temps has been very similar.. With that I've been very surprised

I will do few tests later on,I will remount H100i block and try again PK-3 as I can't believe that paste is so bad in my case,tried previously same paste on same CPU and I gained 2-3C lower temps,this is head scratching

Case I've Phanteks Enthoo Primo

Thanks,Jura


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jura11*
> 
> Hi there
> That's the plan,get EK Predator 360 as next,as current one Corsair H100i v2 I think is not the best in therm of cooling i7-5820k
> Regarding the TIM,already using Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut,tried PK-3 which has been in my case poor,but I've run out from Kryonaut and now I'm using *AS5 which is bit better than PK-3*
> Reducing OC or voltages,on those voltages at 4.4GHz,I can't think I can go any lower with current cooling,lowering OC tried that to go down to 4.3GHz or 4.2GHz with lowered vCore(4.3GHz with 1.19v,4.2GHz with 1.1v),but still my temps has been very similar.. With that I've been very surprised
> I will do few tests later on,I will remount H100i block and try again PK-3 as I can't believe that paste is so bad in my case,tried previously same paste on same CPU and I gained 2-3C lower temps,this is head scratching
> Case I've Phanteks Enthoo Primo
> Thanks,Jura


not really.

http://overclocking.guide/thermal-paste-roundup-2015-47-products-tested-with-air-cooling-and-liquid-nitrogen-ln2/6/


----------



## jura11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> not really.
> 
> http://overclocking.guide/thermal-paste-roundup-2015-47-products-tested-with-air-cooling-and-liquid-nitrogen-ln2/6/


Yes I know from other people reports and from tests PK-3 is better paste,but in my case looks like AS5 is bit better

I've cleaned CPU and remounted block and used PK-3 and will post results later on

Thanks,Jura


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jura11*
> 
> Yes I know from other people reports and from tests PK-3 is better paste,but in my case looks like AS5 is bit better
> 
> I've cleaned CPU and remounted block and used PK-3 and will post results later on
> 
> Thanks,Jura


no need to post your results... use the tim that works best for you.


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> Is 1.250V OK on cache voltage for 24/7?
> 
> I'm running 1.200 on 4.4ghz. Decent cache on this chip it seems like. Don't know if this is stable as I have only played games yet.


HCI memtest overnight and aida64 cache test during at least 2 Hours and you Will Know if it is stable or not ?

1.25Vcache 24/7 is "ok"


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> HCI memtest overnight and aida64 cache test during at least 2 Hours and you Will Know if it is stable or not ?
> 
> 1.25Vcache 24/7 is "ok"


Will do!

I can tune it down to 4200 on cache at a lower voltage though.


----------



## KedarWolf

My new motherboard, nicest looking piece I've hardware I've ever bought. The caps that cover all the USB, Ethernet, SATA and PCI-E ports etc. that you aren't using is a nice touch.









http://www.tech-critter.com/2015/04/unboxing-review-asus-sabertooth-x99.html


----------



## Kimir

Meh, not fan of military look. I'd take an R5E10 any day over that one, but that's just me.


----------



## nexxusty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drunkonpiss*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> I'm using a i5 4670(non k). Is there any way I can kick it up to 4.2? Currently its locked at 3.8 Turbo Boost.


Wrong thread. This thread is for Enthusiast Haswell CPU's (Haswell-E).

4670k is a regular Haswell CPU.


----------



## drunkonpiss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nexxusty*
> 
> Wrong thread. This thread is for Enthusiast Haswell CPU's (Haswell-E).
> 
> 4670k is a regular Haswell CPU.


oops, my bad.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drunkonpiss*
> 
> oops, my bad.


anyway, you only have the option to increase BCLK with a non-K processor. On z170 there are some non-K unlock bios available so things like a 6320 or 6600 can be overclocked quite well.


----------



## shampoo911

some eye candy for you guys...

http://valid.x86.fr/juhnk3

as high as possible with the lowest voltage i can handle...

vcore: 1.25v
vcinput: 1.91v
cache: 1.2v

i dont remember system agent, but if my memory (no pun intended) doesnt fail, it is like 1.15v


----------



## vaoqeRG

Just received a new 5960x and was wondering if it is any good. The serial no. starts with 2W and I have read good things about that earlier in the thread but unlike those previous mentions its a batch Malaysian batch L.

Anyone know of quality batch L, 2W numbered chips?

Also how would you know when it was made?


----------



## MR-e

Looks like 51st week of 2015 that chip.


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> some eye candy for you guys...
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/juhnk3
> 
> as high as possible with the lowest voltage i can handle...
> 
> vcore: 1.25v
> vcinput: 1.91v
> cache: 1.2v
> 
> i dont remember system agent, but if my memory (no pun intended) doesnt fail, it is like 1.15v


I run something similar for x44core x41cache, occt lds stable
http://valid.x86.fr/gysxwk

vcore: 1.23
vinput: 1.88 (under load)
vcache: 1.1
vsa: 1.01


----------



## vaoqeRG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> Looks like 51st week of 2015 that chip.


Thanks for getting back, though I am curious how you figured that out?

Can we make a guess as to how it overclocks?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vaoqeRG*
> 
> Thanks for getting back, though I am curious how you figured that out?
> 
> Can we make a guess as to how it overclocks?


and what use would that be? okay well... OCs like crap.









J/K - only way to know is to spin it up.


----------



## vaoqeRG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> and what use would that be? okay well... OCs like crap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J/K - only way to know is to spin it up.


I am sitting here waiting for parts to arrive, you know that feeling


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vaoqeRG*
> 
> I am sitting here waiting for parts to arrive, you know that feeling


lol - you work for CaseLabs?


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vaoqeRG*
> 
> Just received a new 5960x and was wondering if it is any good. The serial no. starts with 2W and I have read good things about that earlier in the thread but unlike those previous mentions its a batch Malaysian batch L.
> 
> Anyone know of quality batch L, 2W numbered chips?
> 
> Also how would you know when it was made?


Should be solid. I had a L546 2W chip that did 4.6 @ 1.22V. Most of the new chips do fairly well ( 2W* ) from what I can tell.


----------



## mus1mus

2W J FTW.


----------



## MissHaswellE

Hey guys, thinking about dropping the air cooler and going for a liquid cooler.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA2W03RM4431
What do you guys think of this one?


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MissHaswellE*
> 
> Hey guys, thinking about dropping the air cooler and going for a liquid cooler.
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA2W03RM4431
> What do you guys think of this one?


EK Predator 240 or Predator 360 is the best of the best.









http://www.overclock.net/t/1566468/ek-predator-club-discussion-thread


----------



## MissHaswellE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> EK Predator 240 or Predator 360 is the best of the best.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1566468/ek-predator-club-discussion-thread


Yeah I don't have 200$

I'm looking sub 100$ as I have more hard drives to buy, and some new software, that LEPA one is 240mm sub 100$ and so far reviews of it on newegg seem pretty ok. I'm not looking best, I'm looking cost effective.

I can grab that LEPA next paycheck. Just wondering opinions on it.

Aiming for 100$ or less.


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MissHaswellE*
> 
> Hey guys, thinking about dropping the air cooler and going for a liquid cooler.
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA2W03RM4431
> What do you guys think of this one?


I don't know anything about the lepa clc, but i would think the swiftech aio probably outperforms it.
http://www.swiftech.com/h240x2.aspx

edit: just saw the budgetary constraint, if you could find one of the older h220x models available at a discount, that could be a great deal
http://www.swiftech.com/H220-X.aspx


----------



## MissHaswellE

I really need to stop buying crap for this PC, but I'm so bored right now.

Forgot the link: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835214061
What about Enermax?


----------



## Kutalion

All those are toys that arent cost effective. Perform barely any better than an air cooler at the expence of tons more noise. If you want aio, only swiftech and EK ones are worth it.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kutalion*
> 
> All those are toys that arent cost effective. Perform barely any better than an air cooler at the expence of tons more noise. If you want aio, only swiftech and EK ones are worth it.


Corsair is good too, but it's very LOUD under heavy OCed load.


----------



## tux1989

hello there.is it safe to put liquid metal on ihs ?


----------



## Streetdragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tux1989*
> 
> hello there.is it safe to put liquid metal on ihs ?


using it all day long. cleaning is a bit hard but wont damage the ihs nor the laserd stuff on it


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Corsair is good too, but it's very LOUD under heavy OCed load.


Depends on the CPU. Running my old 5820K on a H110. Was quiet under load while OCed to 4500. The chip only needed 1.217V though. Temps was fine as well. But a 5960X would be too hot when OCed high.


----------



## jura11

My H100i V2 has failed...Everything started I think on Wednesday,when I saw high temps during start up(75C on package),I replaced my TIM for ShinEtsu,tried PK-3 and Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut,temps dropped a bit,but not so much,during short render my temps shoot up to 85C on package,this has been during the night when outside temps are lot lower

In gaming my temps shoot up to 75C on package which is too much,this has been in GTA V and in pCars

I check the H100i,water block has been burning hot and one hose has been very hot,almost burning hot,I'm thinking only there I've air lock ? Or pump failed ?

Filled RMA and hopefully they will sort this

Thanks,Jura


----------



## nexxusty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jura11*
> 
> My H100i V2 has failed...Everything started I think on Wednesday,when I saw high temps during start up(75C on package),I replaced my TIM for ShinEtsu,tried PK-3 and Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut,temps dropped a bit,but not so much,during short render my temps shoot up to 85C on package,this has been during the night when outside temps are lot lower
> 
> In gaming my temps shoot up to 75C on package which is too much,this has been in GTA V and in pCars
> 
> I check the H100i,water block has been burning hot and one hose has been very hot,almost burning hot,I'm thinking only there I've air lock ? Or pump failed ?
> 
> Filled RMA and hopefully they will sort this
> 
> Thanks,Jura


Not too much... lol. 75c?

What are you basing "too much" on? 75c package temps are absolutely fine for even 24/7 use.

75c is nothing. Worry when you get into the high 80's or low 90's. I hit around 83c when running AVX loads. No problem.

That being said, obviously replace that AIO. Heh.


----------



## jura11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nexxusty*
> 
> Not too much... lol. 75c?
> 
> What are you basing "too much" on? 75c package temps are absolutely fine for even 24/7 use.
> 
> 75c is nothing. Worry when you get into the high 80's or low 90's. I hit around 83c when running AVX loads. No problem.
> 
> That being said, obviously replace that AIO. Heh.


Hi there

Previously during the gaming in hot weather I've hit 60-62C,same setting,I didn't changed anything in BIOS

83C I never saw when I do rendering,highest what I saw under very high load has been 72-76C,but mostly 72C this has been pretty much normal temps

In BIOS I've saw first time 103.5C and I shut down PC

I would be replacing AIO off course,just filled RMA and I will be getting EK Predator 360

Thanks,Jura


----------



## Ithanul

Got a question.

What a good DDR4 RAM quad channel kit for x99? Nabbing a 5960x and Gigabyte UD3P off a peep here. Looking to a 32GB kit with low timings preferably without breaking past 300 buck mark. Prefer most bang for buck if possible.


----------



## Kutalion

As far as low timings, chase micron D9 chips.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Got a question.
> 
> What a good DDR4 RAM quad channel kit for x99? Nabbing a 5960x and Gigabyte UD3P off a peep here. Looking to a 32GB kit with low timings preferably without breaking past 300 buck mark. Prefer most bang for buck if possible.


g skill 3200c14 (not the c16s).


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> g skill 3200c14 (not the c16s).


^^ This. Or the 3600 CAS15 kits. If one can hold off a bit there should be even better available in the near future.


----------



## 100cotton

What would you guys say is the max voltage and temps I should be looking at for just benching? Highest I've gone is 4.9GHz @ ~1.45V for a few single threaded benches, and 4.8GHz @ ~1.4V for some multi-threaded ones. As for temps, I've been keeping it maxed at mid 80s. Some benches generate more heat such as XTU meaning max clock for that has been 4.6GHz.

Cooling is an H100 with the newer corsair fans in pull running max RPM while benching. Would I see a big temp difference with a custom loop and say 360mm rad? For benches that are lower temperatures, would it be safe to push 5Ghz at around maybe 1.5V?


----------



## Armxnian

5820k randomly started to run hot. Thought the pump on the h110i gtx failed. Connected cable and downloaded corsair link and it showed the pump running. Removed cpu and applied new paste. Still running hot. Clocks got reset to stock. Turn pump off and instantly get 89c in realbench. So pump probably working. Fans/pump all the way up getting 75c. Shouldn't happen at stock clocks and 1 vcore...

Bash the cooler on the head. Instantly drop to 62c. Hmm seems to be working. Bash it a couple more times. Instantly drop to 51c. Looks like we're getting somewhere. In the bashing process, stick pinky in full speed fan, starts bleeding. So I enrage. Turn off computer. Get a wrench and beat the crap out of it. Now I'm at 45c in realbench stress test.

Seriously, w t f? I didn't expect much from an AIO, especially one from corsair, but did that piece of crap really SOMEHOW get clogged?

tldr; mechanical build quality these days is awful, especially on consumer level hardware. Same thing happened to my a/v receiver. It randomly doesn't output any sound. I fix it by hitting it and it works.


----------



## Desolutional

I don't even know how to respond to that.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> I don't even know how to respond to that.


So it wasn't just me, saw the post a few hours ago, still scratching my head, think I've worn a bald spot..lol

I've never heard of such a problem and all I do use are AIO's (Corsair or NZXT), usually the pump will just die, never had one clog.
The H110 on my wife's 4790k is 3 years old and still going strong.

Is the pump running at full speed, if you have it connected to a fan header and it's not set to run at full speed you'll get high temps.


----------



## mus1mus

I got a feeling if the cooler is smashed to the floor, the temps will drop another 15C !!


----------



## jura11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Armxnian*
> 
> 5820k randomly started to run hot. Thought the pump on the h110i gtx failed. Connected cable and downloaded corsair link and it showed the pump running. Removed cpu and applied new paste. Still running hot. Clocks got reset to stock. Turn pump off and instantly get 89c in realbench. So pump probably working. Fans/pump all the way up getting 75c. Shouldn't happen at stock clocks and 1 vcore...
> 
> Bash the cooler on the head. Instantly drop to 62c. Hmm seems to be working. Bash it a couple more times. Instantly drop to 51c. Looks like we're getting somewhere. In the bashing process, stick pinky in full speed fan, starts bleeding. So I enrage. Turn off computer. Get a wrench and beat the crap out of it. Now I'm at 45c in realbench stress test.
> 
> Seriously, w t f? I didn't expect much from an AIO, especially one from corsair, but did that piece of crap really SOMEHOW get clogged?
> 
> tldr; mechanical build quality these days is awful, especially on consumer level hardware. Same thing happened to my a/v receiver. It randomly doesn't output any sound. I fix it by hitting it and it works.


This what I've done with mine,same thing started to happen to me,in BIOS I've saw 103.5C,reapplied paste etc and temps drops in BIOS to 70's and in Windows my temps under heavy load has been in 90's or lowest what I've saw has been 89C on package

I started to bench and I know my paste has been done properly and tried to check hoses,one hose has been very cold and one hose has been very hot,almost burning hot and done like you are done,but I've just bashed with hand where are tubes/hose ports and temps dropped under heavy load to where has been previously in 72-76C on package with fans running at 1200RPM

I think is just clogged,because as you are said,in my case I've same issue and I've heard my pump and pump has running like should be although my is running at 3060-3090RPM

Same thing started to happening to EVGA Hybrid too,under heavy load I'm getting higher temps which I think I will do same with that









But I've removed H100i V2,refitted my Cryorig R1 Universal,later on I will be getting EK 360 Predator or Swiftech 320

Thanks,Jura


----------



## Desolutional

Yeah, same thing happened to me, but with my hard drive. One day my Seagate 1TB drive was being really slow at 11MB/s when it is normally 100MB/s when writing video files. So I disconnected hard drive while my files were copying and threw it out my window onto the solid concrete pavement 10 stories below my apartment - I also ran it over with a pickup truck to make it flat, I heard that hard drive will get bumpy over time and it is best if it is flat. I went down the stairs and picked it up. It was really smashed and the metal was all dented but I figured it just needed a good knock. I went back to my apartment and connected it back to my PC and it was running at 110MB/s now!









If your hard drive ever makes a clicking noise, that's fine, it just means it is overclocked.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Yeah, same thing happened to me, but with my hard drive. One day my Seagate 1TB drive was being really slow at 11MB/s when it is normally 100MB/s when writing video files. So I disconnected hard drive while my files were copying and threw it out my window onto the solid concrete pavement 10 stories below my apartment - I also ran it over with a pickup truck to make it flat


We joke but you know we used to do that for Seagate drives when I worked at a data recovery center, well not to that extent, but a light quick tap with the back of a screwdriver and the drives would spin up again.
Usually it was the heads that got stuck to the shiny platters, tapping did pose a risk though, you could rip off the heads when the drive spun..


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> I don't even know how to respond to that.


I do... that's a +rep for the laugh!


----------



## sblantipodi

hi all,
is there some videos that demonstrates the gaming difference between Haswell-E, Broadwell-E and Skylake while running at the same clock speed?

I would like to see some high end GPUs running at "decent" resolution, better if in SLI.


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> g skill 3200c14 (not the c16s).


I was wondering if that was the best I was going to come across. Going to keep hunting around for the best price on those then.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> So it wasn't just me, saw the post a few hours ago, still scratching my head, think I've worn a bald spot..lol
> 
> I've never heard of such a problem and all I do use are AIO's (Corsair or NZXT), usually the pump will just die, never had one clog.
> The H110 on my wife's 4790k is 3 years old and still going strong.
> 
> Is the pump running at full speed, if you have it connected to a fan header and it's not set to run at full speed you'll get high temps.


Huh, interesting. Maybe I need to check this old piece of crud H50 on my 1090T. It been stuck on there for a few years now. It being my folder/boinc I tend to just let it run, and don't even look at it half the time.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> hi all,
> is there some videos that demonstrates the gaming difference between Haswell-E, Broadwell-E and Skylake while running at the same clock speed?
> 
> I would like to see some high end GPUs running at "decent" resolution, better if in SLI.


Would really like to know that as well!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> Would really like to know that as well!


it is going to depend on whether the game can use more than 2 or 4 threads/cores, whether it is DX12, is it a AAA game, a console port, etc. It's frankly a bad question... why would one downclock a 6700K to BWE speeds? Of course a 20 thread processor will do many times better than an 8 core at physics etc. Callsignvega just went thru this experience in the Titan XP thread.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> it is going to depend on whether the game can use more than 2 or 4 threads/cores, whether it is DX12, is it a AAA game, a console port, etc. It's frankly a bad question... why would one downclock a 6700K to BWE speeds? Of course a 20 thread processor will do many times better than an 8 core at physics etc. Callsignvega just went thru this experience in the Titan XP thread.


No One talked about downclocking the 6700k.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> No One talked about downclocking the 6700k.


"is there some videos that demonstrates the gaming difference between Haswell-E, Broadwell-E and Skylake while running at the same clock speed?"

They want to compare IPC, hence the need to downclock the 6700K... of course this all becomes irrelevant with DX 12 and Vulkan... when they eventually come in true multithreaded form. Ideally with systems this high end you'll be either wanting: high framerates at 1080p/1440p (CPU limits max framerate, game dependent) or 60fps at 1440p/4K (more GPU based - assuming 60fps is the target). I always prefer to stay on the side of high resolution myself, but this could be quite important for users of 120Hz and 144Hz monitors.

Of course I use my system for HEVC encoding so the choice of 6700K is moot for me, and also the fact that DX 12 will scale up to 6 cores. But only time will tell.

Anyway, as for the OP's question, I believe 4GHz or higher would be a guaranteed frequency for all chips on a decent Air or CLC.


----------



## unreality

There is a video comparing 6700k to 5960x and 5820k in several games





tldr 6700k is faster in most games per clock but this will change in the future where games will use more than 4 cores


----------



## tux1989

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unreality*
> 
> There is a video comparing 6700k to 5960x and 5820k in several games
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tldr 6700k is faster in most games per clock but this will change in the future where games will use more than 4 cores


----------



## MissHaswellE

So basically what we're learning here is that Haswell-E, and Skylake the performance of these CPU archs is practically identical in gaming.
Which is to be expected considering the fact that Intel hasn't really improved anything in years, because AMD flopped hard, no competition, and Intel just keeps dye shrinking things and adding better IGPUs to the consumer line CPUs.


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MissHaswellE*
> 
> So basically what we're learning here is that Haswell-E, and Skylake the performance of these CPU archs is practically identical in gaming.
> Which is to be expected considering the fact that Intel hasn't really improved anything in years, because AMD flopped hard, no competition, and Intel just keeps dye shrinking things and adding better IGPUs to the consumer line CPUs.












Intel isn't designing CPU's for only gaming !
Beside gaming, Haswell-E and Brodwall-E can handle mulltithreaded applications that Skylake won't perform the same.

Honestly, since you have a skylake, HW-E or BW-E, in gaming, I don't see how we could see the diferences.
They are all good.

But for the next future, Minimum 6-Cores will be an advantage in games


----------



## MissHaswellE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intel isn't designing CPU's for only gaming !
> Beside gaming, Haswell-E and Brodwall-E can handle mulltithreaded applications that Skylake won't perform the same.
> 
> Honestly, since you have a skylake, HW-E or BW-E, in gaming, I don't see how we could see the diferences.
> They are all good.
> 
> But for the next future, Minimum 6-Cores will be an advantage in games


Lets be honest here multicoring won't really matter in future games that much. DX12 doesn't really do much, and developers have to comply with multicore.
We've had quadcores and better for more than 8 years now, and developers still don't code games with multicore support that utilizes more than 2 or 3 cores consistently.

We now have easily accessible hexcores 12 threads, and still game development companies aren't accounting for it, and the most popular gaming CPUs remain the i5 because no one who games really needs anything more than 4 cores 4 threads.

Blame the consoles and Blame the developers, because the access to multicore performance has been here for a very long time at this point, and next to no games on the market even care beyond 3~4cores.

"DX12 will change this!"
DX12 arrives and is utiltized and has minor performance gains based on API improvements, and not CPU performances.
This issue lies in the hands of developers, not the technology.
Same reason we've had SLI/Crossfire for more than 10 years, and still the industry shirks and ignores it.
Just because the hardware industry provides something to the software industry, doesn't mean the software side is going to eat it up instantly as best it can.

Ever hear the phrase "You can lead a horse to water, but you can't make it drink."?
"You can give a software dev SLI and 8 threads, but you can't make them code for it."

Would love to see this change in the figure but since the latest developments of the gaming industry and game popularity is aiming towards the budget range cards, EG RX480, GTX 1060, and the most popular games the market hitting over 90FPS maxed out on said cards, plus the factor of Consoles still holding back PC games.... I don't see a shift in the market anytime soon.


----------



## Ithanul

Well, you also got to consider that high end PC gaming is still a very niche market segment. Who in their right mind going to waste valuable time and money coding for such?

As the saying goes, "Code for the lowest common denominator." Businesses are not doing it to push boundaries. It is all about getting money.


----------



## EpicOtis13

The thing about the E series chips is that they are amazing for doing CAD/CAM, video rendering, or playing games like GTA V where you really need the CPU oomph. I jumped from 90 stable at 1440p ultra in GTA V to 90 stable heavily modded ultra 1440p going from my 4790k to my 5930k.


----------



## zipeldiablo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Well, you also got to consider that high end PC gaming is still a very niche market segment.


This is code, if you handle 4cores you can handle 20, off course one has to be able to code properly which seems to be the main issue here...

Anyway, any of you guys running a set of trident-z ? Any issue with the setting of the xmpp profile?


----------



## MissHaswellE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zipeldiablo*
> 
> This is code, if you handle 4cores you can handle 20, off course one has to be able to code properly which seems to be the main issue here..


This is really contradicting yourself.
There's almost no games out there that account for scaling and parallel processing what so ever beyond 3 cores, and its still rare to see something that's designed to use more than 2 cores.


----------



## Desolutional

Did the 6700K ever come out about the whole "inverse hyper threading" tech based on VISC arch? http://www.softmachines.com/soft-machines-unveils-visc-microprocessor-architecture-breakthrough-revives-performance-per-watt-scaling/


----------



## zipeldiablo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MissHaswellE*
> 
> This is really contradicting yourself.
> There's almost no games out there that account for scaling and parallel processing what so ever beyond 3 cores, and its still rare to see something that's designed to use more than 2 cores.


Because they either use a constant value (4cores for example) which sets a maximum or they just are ****ty developpers.
What i mean by setting a maximum is that they basically developp games to use a specific number of threads (assigning specific parts of the program to specific threads) instead of properly implementing multithreading.

Remember the dx12 note ? When they said to the developper that they changed the api so now people wouldn't be able to trick the system to artificially boost performances and will have to implement it properly.
And we can look at recent pc ports like the last batman, you cannot expect from people unable to do a proper port to be able to deal with intense multithreading.
This is such a pain because we loose so much performances...

I read a blog article not so long ago about a developper leaving ubisoft, he stated that basically some guys would only implement some small items in the game because they were so many people to work on the game (about 100 studios all around the world so developpment would go on 24/7).
You had to go through at least 4 responsable to pass a request... meaning in big studios they are restricted so much they cannot even do proper work even if they were able too :/


----------



## Ithanul

I can understand why being upset that that the games don't take advantage of more hardware, but goes right back to the fact not everyone running 4+ cores or even SLI/Crossfire.

A studio is just not going to waste time trying to code for a small percentage. Time is money for a business of any sort.

Though DX12/Vulkan does give better scaling across threads, it goes right back to if the studio will utilize that by coding for more cores. As the developers still have to use the API and code for it.


----------



## damarad21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MissHaswellE*
> 
> Lets be honest here multicoring won't really matter in future games that much. DX12 doesn't really do much, and developers have to comply with multicore.
> We've had quadcores and better for more than 8 years now, and developers still don't code games with multicore support that utilizes more than 2 or 3 cores consistently.
> 
> We now have easily accessible hexcores 12 threads, and still game development companies aren't accounting for it, and the most popular gaming CPUs remain the i5 because no one who games really needs anything more than 4 cores 4 threads.
> 
> Blame the consoles and Blame the developers, because the access to multicore performance has been here for a very long time at this point, and next to no games on the market even care beyond 3~4cores.
> 
> "DX12 will change this!"
> DX12 arrives and is utiltized and has minor performance gains based on API improvements, and not CPU performances.
> This issue lies in the hands of developers, not the technology.
> Same reason we've had SLI/Crossfire for more than 10 years, and still the industry shirks and ignores it.
> Just because the hardware industry provides something to the software industry, doesn't mean the software side is going to eat it up instantly as best it can.
> 
> Ever hear the phrase "You can lead a horse to water, but you can't make it drink."?
> "You can give a software dev SLI and 8 threads, but you can't make them code for it."
> 
> Would love to see this change in the figure but since the latest developments of the gaming industry and game popularity is aiming towards the budget range cards, EG RX480, GTX 1060, and the most popular games the market hitting over 90FPS maxed out on said cards, plus the factor of Consoles still holding back PC games.... I don't see a shift in the market anytime soon.


Well, apparently there are some games loading all cores


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MissHaswellE*
> 
> This is really contradicting yourself.
> There's almost no games out there that account for scaling and parallel processing what so ever beyond 3 cores, and its still rare to see something that's designed to use more than 2 cores.


lol. Are we talking threads, or cores here with SMP?

There are many triple AAA games that can scale well beyond 3 cores. I've seen some games take advantage of 6+ threads. BF4 / battlefront is one of them. You don't want a thread to be pegged at 100% ever, as that's just creating contention as well as potentially scheduling conflicts depending on tasks in operation.

Plus, just with the nature of programming and game engines in general, doing parallel processing is extremely hard, it's not just a couple lines of code... even then, most game engines are designed with a scheduling / task thread involved, and if that thread gets bogged down due to IPC deficits your other "worker" threads are going to suffer as well.

Dual R9 280X's was bottlenecked by a 4770K @ 4.2Ghz... in BF4....


----------



## MissHaswellE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> lol. Are we talking threads, or cores here with SMP?
> 
> There are many triple AAA games that can scale well beyond 3 cores. I've seen some games take advantage of 6+ threads. BF4 / battlefront is one of them. You don't want a thread to be pegged at 100% ever, as that's just creating contention as well as potentially scheduling conflicts depending on tasks in operation.
> 
> Plus, just with the nature of programming and game engines in general, doing parallel processing is extremely hard, it's not just a couple lines of code... even then, most game engines are designed with a scheduling / task thread involved, and if that thread gets bogged down due to IPC deficits your other "worker" threads are going to suffer as well.
> 
> Dual R9 280X's was bottlenecked by a 4770K @ 4.2Ghz... in BF4....


You guys really don't pay attention to the language being used do you?


----------



## ottoore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *damarad21*
> 
> Well, apparently there are some games loading all cores


I watched the video. Which ones then?


----------



## damarad21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ottoore*
> 
> I watched the video. Which ones then?


It's up to you !

Sadly there are some games where just one core is being used (Starcraft II)... But there are many others as you can see in the video where 12-16 threads are been used.. If you pay attention there is a point where 6700K is loaded all cores 100% and its not able to keep GPU at 99% while 5960X is balancing happily the load in all cores.(video/ min 2:16)

The point is: what is your budget? You'll play and work extremely well with all CPUS. 2011-3 is more future proof. If your plan is keep your computer for a long time go for 2011-3, but if you will change your computer in <2 years go for 6700K.

And, well as you seen in the video, there are more games using more than 4 cores than people thought, although 4 cores are currently enough to play in best conditions.

Future is coming fast. AMD Zen is almost here. Next year cores will make a difference ...


----------



## 8051

Aren't games tending to be more SMP/SMT oriented because they're being primarily developed for the modern 8-core CPU's found in PS4's and XBones?
I read about a game being specifically developed to utilize 5 cores a couple of years ago to take advantage of the multi-core architecture of PS4's and XBones.


----------



## nexxusty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8051*
> 
> Aren't games tending to be more SMP/SMT oriented because they're being primarily developed for the modern 8-core CPU's found in PS4's and XBones?
> I read about a game being specifically developed to utilize 5 cores a couple of years ago to take advantage of the multi-core architecture of PS4's and XBones.


They absolutely are.

However, most being ports.... even with the consoles having x86 architecture, still doesn't help.

Games like The Witcher 3 and Rise of the Tomb Raider are great examples of multiplatform games that are NOT just ports on PC. They're ports... but with some real polish on them.

Or they were designed on PC then ported to consoles. The reverse of this is how we get crap ports of good games.


----------



## ottoore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *damarad21*
> 
> It's up to you !
> 
> Sadly there are some games where just one core is being used (Starcraft II)... But there are many others as you can see in the video where 12-16 threads are been used.. If you pay attention there is a point where 6700K is loaded all cores 100% and its not able to keep GPU at 99% while 5960X is balancing happily the load in all cores.(video/ min 2:16)


I think you might be right but the usage of a different number of cores shouldn't be more noticeable? We can see balanced load but not a big difference in term of fps that should be generated if more core were used.
I think we need to enable cores one by one to prove it.


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ottoore*
> 
> I think you might be right but the usage of a different number of cores shouldn't be more noticeable? We can see balanced load but not a big difference in term of fps that should be generated if more core were used.
> I think we need to enable cores one by one to prove it.


More balanced load is much better than threads being pegged. Remember, HT is still not a substitute for more cores, it just a means of being more effective at scheduling workloads.

A 4770K with 4 threads being pegged will underperform vs say a 5820K with the same amount of threads being pegged, as you are now only using 4 cores out of the 6. Scale that up to CPU demanding games such as battlefront when running cards that can push a TON of FPS through even at 1440P or even 4K, means you really want at least a 6/8 core, especially of you record, or stream, or have any other background tasks.

It's really nice to be able to encode footage while processing bg tasks or even gaming with 0 issues. But I can say a 6950X is still not enough to stream 1440P 60FPS to YT @ 20K bitrate in BF4 lol...


----------



## damarad21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ottoore*
> 
> I think you might be right but the usage of a different number of cores shouldn't be more noticeable? We can see balanced load but not a big difference in term of fps that should be generated if more core were used.
> I think we need to enable cores one by one to prove it.


See, minimum FPS... Anyway, they are all good processors and more than enough to play. Under my point of view we would see more diferences testing with a powerful SLI/CF..


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *damarad21*
> 
> See, minimum FPS... Anyway, they are all food processors and more than enough to play. Under my point of view we would see more diferences testing with a powerful SLI/CF..


you do/should at higher resolutions and in scenes with a very heavy post-processing loads.


----------



## zipeldiablo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> It's really nice to be able to encode footage while processing bg tasks or even gaming with 0 issues. But I can say a 6950X is still not enough to stream 1440P 60FPS to YT @ 20K bitrate in BF4 lol...


There are some "cheap" encoding cards around, cheaper than buying another rig just for the encoding/streaming


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zipeldiablo*
> 
> There are some "cheap" encoding cards around, cheaper than buying another rig just for the encoding/streaming


Can those cards capture 1440P @ 165Hz? Most of those are EXTREMELY expensive. Otherwise you have to do weird tricks like capturing OBS window on 2ndmonitor using capture card, etc.


----------



## ht_addict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unreality*
> 
> There is a video comparing 6700k to 5960x and 5820k in several games
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tldr 6700k is faster in most games per clock but this will change in the future where games will use more than 4 cores


Did
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unreality*
> 
> There is a video comparing 6700k to 5960x and 5820k in several games
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tldr 6700k is faster in most games per clock but this will change in the future where games will use more than 4 cores


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unreality*
> 
> There is a video comparing 6700k to 5960x and 5820k in several games
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tldr 6700k is faster in most games per clock but this will change in the future where games will use more than 4 cores


I noticed in the videos that the CPU usage 2x higher on the 6700 than the 5960x. Wouldn't that explain the performance difference? Its like the 5960x is just sitting around waiting for something to do.


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zipeldiablo*
> 
> There are some "cheap" encoding cards around, cheaper than buying another rig just for the encoding/streaming


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> Can those cards capture 1440P @ 165Hz? Most of those are EXTREMELY expensive. Otherwise you have to do weird tricks like capturing OBS window on 2ndmonitor using capture card, etc.


If you are just recording video for later editing, there is a pretty good argument for hardware encoders or capture cards.

However, nothing beats software encoders in quality vs. bitrate potential, and if you are doing something like live streaming, it's well worth it to have a monster CPU so you can encode at superior quality settings on the fly.

Twitch, for example, still has an official limit of 3500kbps. At such a bit rate, being able to devote four Haswell cores to encoding via updated builds of x264 will result in a picture that is of much superior quality to any GPU encoder (VCE or NVENC), QuickSync, and the overwhelming majority of capture cards that cost less than the system they are in.

Even YouTube gaming, which will support some monster bitrates relative to Twitch (I think 19000kbps was the most they allowed last time I streamed on them), is still bandwidth constrained enough for software encoders to have an edge (with a powerful enough CPU).

Hardware encoders mostly don't reach subjective quality parity until 50000kbps+ at high resolutions and frame rates in detailed scenes.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ht_addict*
> 
> I noticed in the videos that the CPU usage 2x higher on the 6700 than the 5960x.


That's simply what happens when you have double the logical cores, but are running a similarly threaded load.

Maxing out one logical core on a 6700K is 12.5% of the total cycles available, as far as basic measurements of CPU utilization is concerned. Doing the exact same thing on a 5960X is 6.25% utilization.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ht_addict*
> 
> Wouldn't that explain the performance difference? Its like the 5960x is just sitting around waiting for something to do.


Many of it's cores are in most games, but even if more cores could be utilized, performance scaling would not be linear. This is why, past a certain point, more cores become irrelevant for gaming, and why lightly threaded performance still matters.


----------



## damarad21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> If you are just recording video for later editing, there is a pretty good argument for hardware encoders or capture cards.
> 
> However, nothing beats software encoders in quality vs. bitrate potential, and if you are doing something like live streaming, it's well worth it to have a monster CPU so you can encode at superior quality settings on the fly.
> 
> Twitch, for example, still has an official limit of 3500kbps. At such a bit rate, being able to devote four Haswell cores to encoding via updated builds of x264 will result in a picture that is of much superior quality to any GPU encoder (VCE or NVENC), QuickSync, and the overwhelming majority of capture cards that cost less than the system they are in.
> 
> Even YouTube gaming, which will support some monster bitrates relative to Twitch (I think 19000kbps was the most they allowed last time I streamed on them), is still bandwidth constrained enough for software encoders to have an edge (with a powerful enough CPU).
> 
> Hardware encoders mostly don't reach subjective quality parity until 50000kbps+ at high resolutions and frame rates in detailed scenes.
> That's simply what happens when you have double the logical cores, but are running a similarly threaded load.
> 
> Maxing out one logical core on a 6700K is 12.5% of the total cycles available, as far as basic measurements of CPU utilization is concerned. Doing the exact same thing on a 5960X is 6.25% utilization.
> Many of it's cores are in most games, but even if more cores could be utilized, performance scaling would not be linear. This is why, past a certain point, more cores become irrelevant for gaming, and why lightly threaded performance still matters.


That is known Amdahl's law:
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amdahl%27s_law

There is margin to improve current games using multi cores, but unfortunately there is a limit. Sweet point for end users should be between 4-8 cores...

Sometimes I'm really wondering if I should sell my [email protected],5Ghz and get a 6700K saving some money. But I'm lazy nowadays.


----------



## ragingnomad

Hey guys

I finally got my 64GB set of Trident Z 3466 in the mail and I can't get it running at full speed on my R5E. On NewEgg the fastest RAM OC speed officially listed for my mobo is 3333 so I'm thinking that's why the mobo doesn't know what to do when I set the timings to auto @3466. I tried manually entering the primary timings of 16-18-18-38 which the RAM is specd for at 1.35v, but I just get b7 and bd errors and no POST. I saw some others in this thread who are running RAM at 3466+, but I can't seem to get a working set of timings. After many hours of browsing the NET there aren't many people pushing over 3200, which I can accomplish with a 100BCLK and when I go to 125BCLK it allows me to select 3333 as a RAM speed and I can get it running at that with stock timings, but I want to push it to 3733 or 3866 if possible. I believe they are Samsung die chips but idk how to tell for sure. Can anyone help me with this OC? I have tried several primary, secondary, and tertiary timings plus attempted VCCSA experimenting. Any help would be much appreciated.

Thanks in advance,
Mike


----------



## damarad21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ragingnomad*
> 
> Hey guys
> 
> I finally got my 64GB set of Trident Z 3466 in the mail and I can't get it running at full speed on my R5E. On NewEgg the fastest RAM OC speed officially listed for my mobo is 3333 so I'm thinking that's why the mobo doesn't know what to do when I set the timings to auto @3466. I tried manually entering the primary timings of 16-18-18-38 which the RAM is specd for at 1.35v, but I just get b7 and bd errors and no POST. I saw some others in this thread who are running RAM at 3466+, but I can't seem to get a working set of timings. After many hours of browsing the NET there aren't many people pushing over 3200, which I can accomplish with a 100BCLK and when I go to 125BCLK it allows me to select 3333 as a RAM speed and I can get it running at that with stock timings, but I want to push it to 3733 or 3866 if possible. I believe they are Samsung die chips but idk how to tell for sure. Can anyone help me with this OC? I have tried several primary, secondary, and tertiary timings plus attempted VCCSA experimenting. Any help would be much appreciated.
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> Mike


Do not worry too much going beyond 2666-3000. You'll not see big differences running faster in HW-e.


----------



## tux1989

My new one 5960x


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *damarad21*
> 
> That is known Amdahl's law:
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amdahl%27s_law
> 
> There is margin to improve current games using multi cores, but unfortunately there is a limit. Sweet point for end users should be between 4-8 cores...
> 
> Sometimes I'm really wondering if I should sell my [email protected],5Ghz and get a 6700K saving some money. But I'm lazy nowadays.


pessimist... try Gustafson's law


----------



## ragingnomad

Quote:


> Do not worry too much going beyond 2666-3000. You'll not see big differences running faster in HW-e.


Really? I gained 400MB/s RAM speeds by going from 3200 up to 3333. The RAM is great. I'm running 14-14-14-24-2T @ 3333. It seems like I'm not working it to full potential if I can run it at that speed with such tight timings. I'm still only operating at 1.38v I find it hard to believe that upping the frequency to 3733 or 3866 would offer diminishing returns. I have Quad channel RAM and I want to squeeze as much out of it as I can.


----------



## ragingnomad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tux1989*
> 
> My new one 5960x


Nice! [email protected]??

What's your CPU cache/NB speed?


----------



## ht_addict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ragingnomad*
> 
> Nice! [email protected]??
> 
> What's your CPU cache/NB speed?


Please do tell. Currently have my 5960x running at [email protected], Cache at [email protected], Memory at 2400(12-13-13-35-1T)


----------



## ragingnomad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ht_addict*
> 
> Please do tell. Currently have my 5960x running at [email protected], Cache at [email protected], Memory at 2400(12-13-13-35-1T)


From what I've read it sounds like you're running your cache a little high. It can cause your CPU to degrade over time. Supposedly it doesn't offer much gains either. I decided to leave my cache at 4.0 with 1.15v. Voltage over that will supposedly cause problems in the long run fwir. That's great you've got your core running at 4.5 with such a low voltage though. I'm still a little fuzzy on RAM ocing still, so would you mind explaining why you're running your RAM at 1T instead of 2T and such a low frequency? What kind of RAM is it?


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ht_addict*
> 
> Please do tell. Currently have my 5960x running at [email protected], Cache at [email protected], Memory at 2400(12-13-13-35-1T)


I think that cache voltage is fine. From what I understand on Haswell-E cache under 1.25v is okay. CPU under 1.3V, cache under 1.25v. I run my cache at about the same voltage for 4.4 on my 5960x.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ht_addict*
> 
> Please do tell. Currently have my 5960x running at [email protected], Cache at [email protected], Memory at 2400(12-13-13-35-1T)


Try the 2666MHZ divider. It's really strong on 100 strap. On 128GB of Corsair LPX with a bit of voltage and decent System Agent and CPU Input I get 12-12-12-27 1T.


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ragingnomad*
> 
> From what I've read it sounds like you're running your cache a little high. It can cause your CPU to degrade over time. Supposedly it doesn't offer much gains either. I decided to leave my cache at 4.0 with 1.15v. Voltage over that will supposedly cause problems in the long run fwir. That's great you've got your core running at 4.5 with such a low voltage though. I'm still a little fuzzy on RAM ocing still, so would you mind explaining why you're running your RAM at 1T instead of 2T and such a low frequency? What kind of RAM is it?


1.25V is fine, JPM ran this for ages. 4.4 @ 1.25V is a fairly solid chip.


----------



## tux1989

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ht_addict*
> 
> Please do tell. Currently have my 5960x running at [email protected], Cache at [email protected], Memory at 2400(12-13-13-35-1T)


Yes 4.4ghz and core voltage 1.175v Cache is at 4.4 ghz at 1.190v ram is 3200 mhz at 1.45v vccin at 1.93v vccsa 0.910v


----------



## damarad21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ragingnomad*
> 
> Really? I gained 400MB/s RAM speeds by going from 3200 up to 3333. The RAM is great. I'm running 14-14-14-24-2T @ 3333. It seems like I'm not working it to full potential if I can run it at that speed with such tight timings. I'm still only operating at 1.38v I find it hard to believe that upping the frequency to 3733 or 3866 would offer diminishing returns. I have Quad channel RAM and I want to squeeze as much out of it as I can.


Have you noticed any improvement in real applications? I thought it was minimum beyond 2666...


----------



## gunshyb

looking for a little advice. Ive gotten my second hand 4770K to 4.4 with 1.292V stable. At the same Volts i can boot 4.5 into windows but fail x264 within the first loop or 2. My Uncore is currently at 35 with Auto voltage. I dont want to up my core voltage any further due to temps (DH14 air). Being rather new to overclocking what can i do to try and bring stability to 4.5 without raising core voltage.

Hell id even love to bring the volts down for 4.4 but x264 crashes with anything less than 1.292. seems rather high though. any insights or things to try would be greatly appreciated.

edit: i just realized this is Haswell E thread. my bad. Mods can move to the non E thread. Recommendations still welcome though.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> 1.25V is fine, JPM ran this for ages. 4.4 @ 1.25V is a fairly solid chip.


and it wioll be put back to work as soon as caselabs delivers... been over 2 months already!


----------



## 8051

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gunshyb*
> 
> looking for a little advice. Ive gotten my second hand 4770K to 4.4 with 1.292V stable. At the same Volts i can boot 4.5 into windows but fail x264 within the first loop or 2. My Uncore is currently at 35 with Auto voltage. I dont want to up my core voltage any further due to temps (DH14 air). Being rather new to overclocking what can i do to try and bring stability to 4.5 without raising core voltage.
> 
> Hell id even love to bring the volts down for 4.4 but x264 crashes with anything less than 1.292. seems rather high though. any insights or things to try would be greatly appreciated.


I wish i could get my 5820 to 4.4 GHz w/only 1.292V, I need nearly 1.34V to get to 4450 MHz.


----------



## crimag3

Hello guys,
i'm new to the community and i need advice. I can buy at very reasonable price a 5960x (my long time dream) but it is an *ES version*. From what i know it does not have warranty or am wrong ? Can you please tell me the pros and cons of buying such processor.
Thanks in advance !


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crimag3*
> 
> Hello guys,
> i'm new to the community and i need advice. I can buy at very reasonable price a 5960x (my long time dream) but it is an *ES version*. From what i know it does not have warranty or am wrong ? Can you please tell me the pros and cons of buying such processor.
> Thanks in advance !


Hello

ES CPUs do not have a warranty as they are the property of Intel.


----------



## crimag3

Thank you for your quick reply. Last question In term of "quality" is there any difference between ES and retail version ?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crimag3*
> 
> Thank you for your quick reply. Last question In term of "quality" is there any difference between ES and retail version ?


\
Es chips _may_ not have all the features activated that a retail sample does (stepping etc) but that's pretty rare. Main issue is.... engineering samples are, well exactly that.
If you can get it really cheap and have confidence in the seller - enjoy! The 5960X is a beast.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crimag3*
> 
> Hello guys,
> i'm new to the community and i need advice. I can buy at very reasonable price a 5960x (my long time dream) but it is an *ES version*. From what i know it does not have warranty or am wrong ? Can you please tell me the pros and cons of buying such processor.
> Thanks in advance !


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> ES CPUs do not have a warranty as they are the property of Intel.


This.

Taken from Intel's site.
Quote:


> These processors often include additional features that production processors do not include for customer pre-production evaluation and test purposes. The following conditions apply to Intel ES Processors:
> 
> Intel ES Processors are the sole property of Intel.
> Intel ES Processors are Intel Confidential.
> Intel ES Processors are provided by Intel under nondisclosure and/or special loan agreement terms with restrictions on the recipient's handling and use.
> Intel ES Processors are not for sale or re-sale.
> Intel ES Processors may not have passed commercial regulatory requirements.
> ES Processors are not covered under Intel warranty and are generally not supported by Intel


----------



## zipeldiablo

hey guys, so i'm about to buy my 5960x and i have several options.
One of them is a cheap one but the only thing i know about the oc potential is that the previous owner had a stable oc at 4.4ghz for 1.3v
Will i be able to go 4.5?
Is 4.4 at 1.3v bad?
I don't know much about oc i have to say


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zipeldiablo*
> 
> hey guys, so i'm about to buy my 5960x and i have several options.
> One of them is a cheap one but the only thing i know about the oc potential is that the previous owner had a stable oc at 4.4ghz for 1.3v
> Will i be able to go 4.5?
> Is 4.4 at 1.3v bad?
> I don't know much about oc i have to say


It is quite impossible to answer to your questions.
Of course, the overclock potential of the chip itself is important, but the overall potential dépends also on mobo, OS, etc.....and also the Cooling.

What Was the the ROG of the saler ?


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zipeldiablo*
> 
> hey guys, so i'm about to buy my 5960x and i have several options.
> One of them is a cheap one but the only thing i know about the oc potential is that the previous owner had a stable oc at 4.4ghz for 1.3v
> Will i be able to go 4.5?
> Is 4.4 at 1.3v bad?
> I don't know much about oc i have to say


Probably not. If the prev owner had the voltage right for 4.4, you'll probably need at least 1.38 for 4.5, which is probably not gonna happen.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zipeldiablo*
> 
> hey guys, so i'm about to buy my 5960x and i have several options.
> One of them is a cheap one but the only thing i know about the oc potential is that the previous owner had a stable oc at 4.4ghz for 1.3v
> Will i be able to go 4.5?
> Is 4.4 at 1.3v bad?
> I don't know much about oc i have to say


yeah 4.4Ghz @ 1.3 is kinda bad probably need 1.38v+ for 4.5Ghz which is going to be way to hot no matter what kind of water cooler you have and something you probably shouldent do since there is no warrenty.


----------



## zipeldiablo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> yeah 4.4Ghz @ 1.3 is kinda bad probably need 1.38v+ for 4.5Ghz which is going to be way to hot no matter what kind of water cooler you have and something you probably shouldent do since there is no warrenty.


Why no warranty?
Thanks for the info i will go with the other option then, a costa rica never oc, might get lucky


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zipeldiablo*
> 
> Why no warranty?
> Thanks for the info i will go with the other option then, a costa rica never oc, might get lucky


Oh thought you wanted the ES sample


----------



## zipeldiablo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Oh thought you wanted the ES sample


Nope, i'm too much unlucky with refurbished hardware, not a good idea for me to purchase something without the warranty


----------



## zipeldiablo

Damn, i missed those messages
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> Probably not. If the prev owner had the voltage right for 4.4, you'll probably need at least 1.38 for 4.5, which is probably not gonna happen.


ok thanks








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> It is quite impossible to answer to your questions.
> Of course, the overclock potential of the chip itself is important, but the overall potential dépends also on mobo, OS, etc.....and also the Cooling.
> 
> What Was the the ROG of the saler ?


What do you mean by rog?
The mobo will be a rampage 5 extreme, the cooler a kraken x61 and the os windows 10
I have a corsair hx1200i for my 980ti hof sli and the cpu.
The seller has no idea of the oc potential, just that the previous owner could hold 4.4 at 1.3
Also doesn't know the factory, he's gonna check tonight.


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zipeldiablo*
> 
> Damn, i missed those messages
> ok thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you mean by rog?
> The mobo will be a rampage 5 extreme, the cooler a kraken x61 and the os windows 10
> I have a corsair hx1200i for my 980ti hof sli and the cpu.
> The seller has no idea of the oc potential, just that the previous owner could hold 4.4 at 1.3
> Also doesn't know the factory, he's gonna check tonight.


I meant rig, not ROG, f..... iPhone lol

You Will need High end Water Cooling...
And more Than 1,35vcore 24/7 is really not advised.


----------



## nexxusty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ragingnomad*
> 
> Really? I gained 400MB/s RAM speeds by going from 3200 up to 3333. The RAM is great. I'm running 14-14-14-24-2T @ 3333. It seems like I'm not working it to full potential if I can run it at that speed with such tight timings. I'm still only operating at 1.38v I find it hard to believe that upping the frequency to 3733 or 3866 would offer diminishing returns. I have Quad channel RAM and I want to squeeze as much out of it as I can.


He's dead wrong. 3200mhz with tight timings is the best you're getting for HW-E. 2666mhz is a joke for gaming. Enjoy crap frametimes...

See if you can run 3200mhz 14-14-14-30-1T. It will be faster for sure. Your TRAS is too low at 24 even if you don't try for 1T. Set it to 30. That's the exact number it should be set to (14+14+2=30).


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nexxusty*
> 
> He's dead wrong. 3200mhz with tight timings is the best you're getting for HW-E. 2666mhz is a joke for gaming. Enjoy crap frametimes...


Coooooool, nice info with no evidence. Frametimes suffer when placed under maxed out (CPU) utilisation. This occurs with either: a) a poor game engine, or b) a DX 11 single threaded application maxing out one thread.
Fixed by: a) Vulkan, b) DX 12
If you want to prove me wrong, by all means do so, but be sure to make sure the results are recent and tested under standard conditions with only the memory frequency being changed. Have fun,










S: http://www.extremetech.com/extreme/198894-raming-speed-does-boosting-ddr4-to-3200mhz-improve-overall-performance

Honestly, anything above 2133MHz JEDEC spec is perfectly fine for gaming at the present, some users are still stuck on DDR3 with its lower overall performance and gaming is still OK on that. Games will always struggle with high framerates and balancing frametimes because of the exponential increase in difficulty in rendering as you push more frames out. Frametimes are balanced with a framerate lock at a stable framerate, or by using GSync or Freesync. Framerate is optimised by using a better engine... like Frostbite or potentially UE4. DX 12 and Vulkan are just the start. Vulkan is the better choice for compatibility at this point in time - Android N will be using Vulkan as a backend, in fact relying on it.

As for frequencies, I'd stick to 3200MHz for HW-E at strap 100, or if not possible, 2666 or 2400. 2133 is easily surpassed with a boost in voltage.


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nexxusty*
> 
> He's dead wrong. 3200mhz with tight timings is the best you're getting for HW-E. 2666mhz is a joke for gaming. Enjoy crap frametimes...
> 
> See if you can run 3200mhz 14-14-14-30-1T. It will be faster for sure. Your TRAS is too low at 24 even if you don't try for 1T. Set it to 30. That's the exact number it should be set to (14+14+2=30).


Wrong math, tRAS = CL + tRCD + *tRTP*, not CR








And on this platform, you can go 14-14-14-14-1T if you want, it's just that the real number tRAS won't be displayed but the motherboard will (should, Asus does) set it correctly for you (like on Skylake were you don't have access to it, as it does it right for you).


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Hi!

Seems like increasing VCCIO from 0.960V to 1.040 has greatly improved my core voltage. From needing 1,3V to 1.267V. It at least seems stable. Time will show.

What are you guys running your VCCIO at, could I lower it further to gain more vcore decreasement?


----------



## Kimir

Stock VCCIO is 1.05v, isn't it?


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nexxusty*
> 
> 2666mhz is a joke for gaming. Enjoy crap frametimes...


You can get decent frametimes in the overwhelming majority of games with worse than DDR4-2667.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Stock VCCIO is 1.05v, isn't it?


Ya. VCCIO should mainly help the IMC and potentially cache.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

So it's not odd that I was getting bad overclocks before with that kind of VCCIO?

I could test 4500 at 1.180 before I updated the bios, I thought it had degraded, seems like I was a noob instead.


----------



## Desolutional

It's odd, because if your VCCIO was left to Auto it would be set to 1.05V. I wonder what convinced you to lower it below stock?


----------



## zipeldiablo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> You can get decent frametimes in the overwhelming majority of games with worse than DDR4-2667.


Played for years (and still playing while i wait for my cpu to arrive) with ddr3 1300mhz, didn't seems to be an issue, would you guys care to elaborate?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> I meant rig, not ROG, f..... iPhone lol
> 
> You Will need High end Water Cooling...
> And more Than 1,35vcore 24/7 is really not advised.


Makes more sense








Will keep that in mind thanks


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Dunno, I was giving most things an offset instead of auto. Thinking of decreasing temps, just me being dumb I guess.

Before I managed 4500 at 1.250V, 4000 cache at 1.090V and 12-12-12-35-1T at 1.350 2400MHZ.

My mem is nothing fantastic, and if I'm getting a noticeable lower performance compared to people with 3000mhz++ ram I might change them out. Any opinions on that?

I think my cache OC was pretty OK when you think of my low VCCIO. This could be a good chip, just me messing it up with my lowering of VCCIO. But, 1.250V was not gonna degrade it luckily, so I'm just gonna lower the voltage and test. Perhaps I can do 4200 on cache with 1.150V? Seems reasonable?

Currently testing 4500 at 1.198V, 4000 cache at 1.070V and vccio at 1.038-1.044.

I could push cache further? WIll play with it in a few days, school is taking too much time sadly.

Will consider a new memory kit, prefered 32GB as well.

EDIT: Was not the VCCIO, but system agent voltage I had low and has increased. Could this be the cause of my increase OC?


----------



## jura11

Switched to Noctua NH-D15 and my temps went down to 65C on PKG from 73-74C under heavy load and in gaming my temps went down from 60-65C to low 50's,very happy









Here is H100i V2 temps under heavy load,when I do rendering in 3DS MAX



And here are temps same scene and same session in 3DS MAX on NH-D15



Thanks,Jura


----------



## zipeldiablo

How can a noctua be cooler than the h100iv2???


----------



## jura11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zipeldiablo*
> 
> How can a noctua be cooler than the h100iv2???


Not sure there,tried remount that block several times but no difference,in both cases I've used Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut thermal paste,H100i V2 I've run with BeQuiet! Pure wings 2 fans which are bit better than Corsair supplied fans

But I'm very happy with the result,finally I can push my 5820k bit further to 4.6GHz

Hope this helps

Thanks,Jura


----------



## Ithanul

Well, I always heard good things about those Noctua heatsinks. Even that they can beat AIOs.

Myself, I really only use AIOs on GPUs that I don't have blocks for. That is where they really shine. Considering the 960 would run 68C on air, smack the H60 on it. Folds full load at 38C clocked at 1551MHz.









I really need to give that Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut a try. Keep seeing peeps here talking about it.


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jura11*
> 
> Not sure there,tried remount that block several times but no difference,in both cases I've used Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut thermal paste,H100i V2 I've run with BeQuiet! Pure wings 2 fans which are bit better than Corsair supplied fans
> 
> But I'm very happy with the result,finally I can push my 5820k bit further to 4.6GHz
> 
> Hope this helps
> 
> Thanks,Jura


I'm not even surprised, I had a similar experience with the Noctua NH-D14 SE 2011 compared to the original Corsair H100i with my 3930K (fractal rig in my sig), prior to switching full custom loop.


----------



## jura11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Well, I always heard good things about those Noctua heatsinks. Even that they can beat AIOs.
> 
> Myself, I really only use AIOs on GPUs that I don't have blocks for. That is where they really shine. Considering the 960 would run 68C on air, smack the H60 on it. Folds full load at 38C clocked at 1551MHz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really need to give that Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut a try. Keep seeing peeps here talking about it.


Hi there

In my case I needed to go with something different as my H100i V2 started to fail and I experienced with few issues and my brother bought me in first place Cryorig R1 Universal,but he returned due the X99 compatibility and he bought Noctua instead and think this has been best decision

Regarding the AIO,I'm running AIO for my EVGA Titan X although pump on EVGA Hybrid is noisiest part on my PC and temps under load are in 40's when I render in Poser or 3DS MAX or in Blender,but in GTA V my temps are in high 50's or they're touching 60C

Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut works for me there,tried PK3 with which I've been very disappointed there

Hope this helps

Thanks,Jura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> I'm not even surprised, I had a similar experience with the Noctua NH-D14 SE 2011 compared to the original Corsair H100i with my 3930K (fractal rig in my sig), prior to switching full custom loop.


I didn't expected such big difference on load,but done several tests and my temps are like as above,full custom loop this I'm planning as next,but right now I'm very happy there

Thanks,Jura


----------



## jura11

Done quick test at 4.5GHz with 1.275v,Input Voltage at 1.82v,cache voltage at 1.15v and temps are in 74-75C under heavy load or when I do renders which is great as those temps I've got previously on H00i with 4.4GHz OC



I think 4.6GHz will be possible,I've ordered Thermalright TY-147 fans and hope so with hem I can have bit better temps

Thanks,Jura


----------



## jura11

Guys,I'm unable boot up with anything above 36x at cache,tried several settings,but still same? Not sure why I'm not able to boot up with higher cache

Thanks,Jura


----------



## Kimir

This board doesn't have an OC socket if I'm not wrong, so it's not surprising.


----------



## jura11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> This board doesn't have an OC socket if I'm not wrong, so it's not surprising.


Ohh that's why,I bought this board due the ECC and Xeon support

Looks like I will need different board for next build,this board will go to my render node with E5 2673 v3

Thanks there for quick reply

Thanks,Jura


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> I'm not even surprised, I had a similar experience with the Noctua NH-D14 SE 2011 compared to the original Corsair H100i with my 3930K (fractal rig in my sig), prior to switching full custom loop.


Similar observation here.. the NH-D14 can keep pace with many AIOs especially given good case airflow.


----------



## killeragosta

Hi guys! Sorry for the little question, what is the best setting for "*DRAM Power Phase Control*" in BIOS?

-Standard
-Optimized
-Extreme

For a light OC (2666Mhz 13-14-14 32 1T 1,25v) on a Asus X99-S?

I want to preserve temperature and power on DRAM VRM, I recently switched from Standard (default option) to Optimized, but I don't know if this setting is better. Thanks!









P.S. Both settings are stable under HCI Memtest (1400% coverage).


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killeragosta*
> 
> Hi guys! Sorry for the little question, what is the best setting for "*DRAM Power Phase Control*" in BIOS?
> 
> -Standard
> -Optimized
> -Extreme
> 
> For a light OC (2666Mhz 13-14-14 32 1T 1,25v) on a Asus X99-S?
> 
> I want to preserve temperature and power on DRAM VRM, I recently switched from Standard (default option) to Optimized, but I don't know if this setting is better. Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. Both settings are stable under HCI Memtest (1400% coverage).


optimized.


----------



## Blameless

I always set phases to maximum. There is an argument for optimized or auto on the CPU, but memory uses so little power in the first place that the energy saving is meaningless...not that there is likely to be an issue with optimized, but I like to rule out any variables ahead of time, if possible.


----------



## killeragosta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> optimized.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> I always set phases to maximum. There is an argument for optimized or auto on the CPU, but memory uses so little power in the first place that the energy saving is meaningless...not that there is likely to be an issue with optimized, but I like to rule out any variables ahead of time, if possible.


Thanks guys!

Anyway, I think to go with optimized setting because I don't have any difference in stability


----------



## nexxusty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> I always set phases to maximum. There is an argument for optimized or auto on the CPU, but memory uses so little power in the first place that the energy saving is meaningless...not that there is likely to be an issue with optimized, but I like to rule out any variables ahead of time, if possible.


Energy Saving? Lol.

Anyone concerned with this shouldn't be posting here.

This isn't "Energysaving.net"....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Wrong math, tRAS = CL + tRCD + *tRTP*, not CR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And on this platform, you can go 14-14-14-14-1T if you want, it's just that the real number tRAS won't be displayed but the motherboard will (should, Asus does) set it correctly for you (like on Skylake were you don't have access to it, as it does it right for you).


I completely disagree with your formula. That would put my TRAS at 43. Which is laughable.

So if I were you I'd not contiune telling anyone that formula. At least the formula I use makes SOME sense. This would put my TRAS down from 36 to 31.

Furthermore, seems to me you don't know the function of TRAS as 14-14-14-14 is not going to work. Neither will 43.

TRAS cannot be set to low or too high. I had TRAS at 16 and there was no difference in any benchmark between 16 and stock. Meaning it said 16 but it was NOT set that low. No way.

I'm going to need some proof of what your saying. Goes against everything I know.... as well as many others.


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nexxusty*
> 
> I completely disagree with your formula. That would put my TRAS at 43. Which is laughable.


It's not his formula, it the minimum tRAS window you can expect to be viable for worst case operations to complete before allowing the row to be precharged again. Allowing precharge too soon can potentially cause data loss, or reduce performance if a series of burst accesses is interrupted.

The absolute minimum value that can work is often quite a bit lower, while there really isn't a maximum, outside of refresh considerations, as far as I've seen.

http://www.anandtech.com/show/3851/everything-you-always-wanted-to-know-about-sdram-memory-but-were-afraid-to-ask/3
Page 433-434: https://books.google.com/books?id=G-D6KFwnVsgC&printsec=frontcover#v=onepage&q&f=false
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nexxusty*
> 
> So if I were you I'd not contiune telling anyone that formula.


The formula in question is backed up by actual DRAM timing considerations and is usually how default tRAS values are calculated for SPD timings. It's a good place to start, and almost always results in a stable tRAS setting without compromising much performance.

You can often tweak it down (sometimes as far as whatever minimum threshold, based on a key few immutable considerations, the memory controller allows), but you should test carefully for potential instability and make sure lower values are actually improving overall memory performance.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nexxusty*
> 
> I had TRAS at 16 and there was no difference in any benchmark between 16 and stock. Meaning it said 16 but it was NOT set that low. No way.


Hello

This is expected behavior. The motherboard BIOS and/or microcode is written in such a way as to not allow values that fall outside that which is physically possible. When these settings are input the board will default to a known good value based on valid timing equations. This allows the system to boot even when the person changing the settings does not have the necessary knowledge to do so.


----------



## Kimir

Yeah like I took that formula out of my hat, ahah. Laughable indeed.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

I run 2400 12-12-12-35 2T 1.350V.

Is this very wrong, what should it be on instead of 35?

Reason I put 35 is because I think I saw someone else use it with CL12 timings. Thanks!


----------



## killeragosta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nexxusty*
> 
> Energy Saving? Lol.
> 
> Anyone concerned with this shouldn't be posting here.
> 
> This isn't "Energysaving.net"....


I have different profiles in BIOS, one for the "true" OC...and one for "light work" with a little OC...

It's so strange?

Thanks for the post.


----------



## Ithanul

Nothing wrong with having different OCes to save on watts or certain applications.

Since it no point in having a CPU going full bore all the time. Heck, even GPU.

Myself, if I'm browsing everything set at stock or even downclock.

It at least offsets when I push everything full load during folding and boinc. Even then I tend to try to go for PPD/watts if possible.

I actually run lower clocks while gaming compare to when I fold/boinc. Only time I go for max is on the super rare occasions I do a bench run.


----------



## jura11

Hi guys

What is stock cache voltage on X99 or i7-5820k ?

As I can't OC cache voltage then is no point to run high or higher cache voltage,currently I'm running 1.15v at cache voltage

Thanks,Jura


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> I run 2400 12-12-12-35 2T 1.350V.
> 
> Is this very wrong, what should it be on instead of 35?
> 
> Reason I put 35 is because I think I saw someone else use it with CL12 timings. Thanks!


Should be 'CL'+'tRCD'+'tRTP'= 'tRAS +2 or -2' I think.

You can use this program find out what your settings are.

MemTweakIt_Win7-8-8-1_V20216.zip 3644k .zip file


Example. I have CL at 13, tRCD at 13, tRTP at 4 so I put tRAS at 28.


----------



## nexxusty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> This is expected behavior. The motherboard BIOS and/or microcode is written in such a way as to not allow values that fall outside that which is physically possible. When these settings are input the board will default to a known good value based on valid timing equations. This allows the system to boot even when the person changing the settings does not have the necessary knowledge to do so.


Figured as much Praz.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> It's not his formula, it the minimum tRAS window you can expect to be viable for worst case operations to complete before allowing the row to be precharged again. Allowing precharge too soon can potentially cause data loss, or reduce performance if a series of burst accesses is interrupted.
> 
> The absolute minimum value that can work is often quite a bit lower, while there really isn't a maximum, outside of refresh considerations, as far as I've seen.
> 
> http://www.anandtech.com/show/3851/everything-you-always-wanted-to-know-about-sdram-memory-but-were-afraid-to-ask/3
> Page 433-434: https://books.google.com/books?id=G-D6KFwnVsgC&printsec=frontcover#v=onepage&q&f=false
> The formula in question is backed up by actual DRAM timing considerations and is usually how default tRAS values are calculated for SPD timings. It's a good place to start, and almost always results in a stable tRAS setting without compromising much performance.
> 
> You can often tweak it down (sometimes as far as whatever minimum threshold, based on a key few immutable considerations, the memory controller allows), but you should test carefully for potential instability and make sure lower values are actually improving overall memory performance.


No.

Not the minimum TRAS window.

Whatever. Not arguing boys. Let's just leave this one.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Is 1.330 safe for 24/7 when always under 70'C? Max 70-ish under folding Nacl (same as stress-testing).

Or should I just tune it down to 4600 again?


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> I run 2400 12-12-12-35 2T 1.350V.
> 
> Is this very wrong, what should it be on instead of 35?
> 
> Reason I put 35 is because I think I saw someone else use it with CL12 timings. Thanks!


If you can run at 1T, i think that would be the change to make.

I run mine at 2400-12-12-12-28-1T, but my secondary timings are not what they should be. I have tRTP of 10 and tFAW of 26 instead of 4 and 16, I had errors trying to tighten those values up. Might of been because i was mucking with the cycle time and refresh interval at the same time, i can't quite remember as it was a while ago? It works reasonably well at 12-12-12-28-1T so i left it there.

This is how i run it.



This wasn't fully stable so i backed off.


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jura11*
> 
> Hi guys
> 
> What is stock cache voltage on X99 or i7-5820k ?
> 
> As I can't OC cache voltage then is no point to run high or higher cache voltage,currently I'm running 1.15v at cache voltage
> 
> Thanks,Jura


Stock Cache is 3GHz for me.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jura11*
> 
> Hi guys
> 
> What is stock cache voltage on X99 or i7-5820k ?
> 
> As I can't OC cache voltage then is no point to run high or higher cache voltage,currently I'm running 1.15v at cache voltage
> 
> Thanks,Jura


Stock voltage is dependent on the CPU

My 5820k stock voltage idle is .963vcore and .958vring under load it is 1.05vcore and .998vring.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> I run 2400 12-12-12-35 2T 1.350V.
> 
> Is this very wrong, what should it be on instead of 35?
> 
> Reason I put 35 is because I think I saw someone else use it with CL12 timings. Thanks!


unless you set tRTP manually it is probably 10, so 32-36 should be fine.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killeragosta*
> 
> I have different profiles in BIOS, one for the "true" OC...and one for "light work" with a little OC...
> 
> It's so strange?
> 
> Thanks for the post.


only 2? My save slots are full of variious configurations








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> *Should be 'CL'+'tRCD'+'tRTP'= 'tRAS +2 or -2' I think.*
> 
> You can use this program find out what your settings are.
> 
> MemTweakIt_Win7-8-8-1_V20216.zip 3644k .zip file
> 
> 
> Example. I have CL at 13, tRCD at 13, tRTP at 4 so I put tRAS at 28.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


that's what I've been using... -2 mostly without issue and it seems to give a slightly better AID64 result than "by the book" on this rig.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> unless you set tRTP manually it is probably 10, so 32-36 should be fine.
> only 2? My save slots are full of variious configurations
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that's what I've been using... -2 mostly without issue and it seems to give a slightly better AID64 result than "by the book" on this rig.


Yeah Jpmboy, learned that from you here.


----------



## jura11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> Stock Cache is 3GHz for me.


I'm right now running 29x multi on cache and lowered cache voltage to 1.055v and seems with that I lowered again extra 2-3°C on PKG(load temps at 4.4GHz I've right now 60-61°C on PKG and my core temps are 52-56°C,56°C is on hottest core),will test bit further tomorrow

Thanks,Jura


----------



## jura11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Stock voltage is dependent on the CPU
> 
> My 5820k stock voltage idle is .963vcore and .958vring under load it is 1.05vcore and .998vring.


Thanks there

Currently running 29x multi on cache and lowered cache voltage to 1.055v and PKG temp dropped by 2-3°C under load(right now I'm rendering and I'm hitting on PKG 60-61°C at 4.4GHz with 1.2256v vCore and input voltage at 1.79v) and still on Noctua NH-D15

Cores temps are in 52-56°C,56°C is on hottest core

Thanks,Jura


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jura11*
> 
> Thanks there
> 
> Currently running 29x multi on cache and lowered cache voltage to 1.055v and PKG temp dropped by 2-3°C under load(right now I'm rendering and I'm hitting on PKG 60-61°C at 4.4GHz with 1.2256v vCore and input voltage at 1.79v) and still on Noctua NH-D15
> 
> Cores temps are in 52-56°C,56°C is on hottest core
> 
> Thanks,Jura


I think you can push it more. Temps while stress testing for cores under 76C or so are fine, package under 80C, remember it'll likely never get the high in regular use and almost nothing you can do can cause as much heat as stress testing. I test my temps with RealBench and HWInfo to watch cores, packages and voltages.


----------



## KedarWolf

Been a Member of OCN since 2013, just figured out you can follow peeps.









Follow all the OCN peoples!!!


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Thanks Jpm!

1.055V for 2900mhz cache?!

I only need 0.860 or so for 30x on my 5960X.


----------



## jura11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> I think you can push it more. Temps while stress testing for cores under 76C or so are fine, package under 80C, remember it'll likely never get the high in regular use and almost nothing you can do can cause as much heat as stress testing. I test my temps with RealBench and HWInfo to watch cores, packages and voltages.


Hi there

I will be pushing my i7-5820k later on,as right now I'm trying find lowest vCore and lowest cache voltage,lowered cache voltage again to 0.963v for now and will try to do few tests,I mainly test those settings in rendering,if there is stable for several renders in row,then I'm sure will be stable in any game or any app which will use all cores

4.5GHz will be possible and 4.6GHz I think will be too possible and above that I'm not 100% confident there

Thanks,Jura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> Thanks Jpm!
> 
> 1.055V for 2900mhz cache?!
> 
> I only need 0.860 or so for 30x on my 5960X.


Hi there

I'm trying to find lowest and stable cache voltage,lowered to 0.963v for now and i will be testing that voltage in rendering and will see if its worth to go bit lower as right now,my temps are on PKG in 60-61C which I think are great temps:thumb:

Thanks,Jura


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nexxusty*
> 
> No.
> 
> Not the minimum TRAS window.


It's certainly possible to set a valid (in the sense it's not corrected) tRAS that is too low for stability and CAS + tRCD + CR is too low to be completely stable on quite a few setups (including my own). Not saying it's never stable, but it's a much less useful formula for 24/7 use.

CAS + tRCD + tRTP is almost always stable, and I've never seen any stability benefit on any setup from going looser than the more conservative tRCD + tCWD(tCWL) + tCCD + tWR.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nexxusty*
> 
> that's what I've been using... -2 mostly without issue and it seems to give a slightly better AID64 result than "by the book" on this rig.


Try stressapptest with the -m 16 -C 16 -W arguments (for your 8c/16t CPUs)...finds errors with overly tight tRAS faster than anything else I've used.

My Ballistix at ~2667 will throw errors with any tRAS below 26, irrespective of other timings, and even 26 is hard to stabilize.


----------



## zipeldiablo

Guys, could use some help here.
So i run a 5960x on a rampage 5 extreme and i have a little proble :

- in the bios i am not able to select options for overclocking, how did you guys do in order to move from auto to anything else?
I am in fully manual mode but everything is set to auto and i cannot change it
I saw the bclk frequency thing but i cannot change this setting also

I mean, there is so many options but the manual doesn't explain anything

edit : fixed my win10 issue


----------



## GreedyMuffin

So close to getting 1900 in CB R15.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







This was with my crappy mem + 4700 on core and 4400 cache.


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> So close to getting 1900 in CB R15.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was with my crappy mem + 4700 on core and 4400 cache.


do a run at 4800 and you'll get 1900+ xD
http://hwbot.org/submission/3110295
Mind you, 1900 is doable with 4700 as you can see on the bot.


----------



## GunnzAkimbo

Do a Geekbench 4


----------



## Kimir

I've downloaded it the other release day, haven't installed it yet.


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GunnzAkimbo*
> 
> Do a Geekbench 4


my 5820k scored 5141 / 24712
https://browser.geekbench.com/v4/cpu/180425


----------



## Sem

hi guys need some advice on what memory to get

currently been using my Ripjaws 2666 CL14 kit from late 2014 and looking to upgrade to a 32gb kit

from what i can gather the Trident Z 3200 CL14 is pretty good but it seems its only rated for skylake/z170

im using a 5960x and a RVE i am not sure how strong my IMC is as i only have a 2666 kit but the cpu is a j batch and a good clocker

the kit i am looking at is here

https://www.amazon.co.uk/G-SKILL-F4-3200C14Q-32GTZ-Trident-DDR4-Memory/dp/B01ACOCFFG/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1473158185&sr=8-4&keywords=gskill+trident+z+32gb

is it worth a punt


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sem*
> 
> hi guys need some advice on what memory to get
> 
> currently been using my Ripjaws 2666 CL14 kit from late 2014 and looking to upgrade to a 32gb kit
> 
> from what i can gather the Trident Z 3200 CL14 is pretty good but it seems its only rated for skylake/z170
> 
> im using a 5960x and a RVE i am not sure how strong my IMC is as i only have a 2666 kit but the cpu is a j batch and a good clocker
> 
> the kit i am looking at is here
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/G-SKILL-F4-3200C14Q-32GTZ-Trident-DDR4-Memory/dp/B01ACOCFFG/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1473158185&sr=8-4&keywords=gskill+trident+z+32gb
> 
> is it worth a punt


That's exactly the kit you want!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GunnzAkimbo*
> 
> Do a Geekbench 4


it a pretty good baseline assessment. Seems to be a lighter load than GB3?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> my 5820k scored 5141 / 24712
> https://browser.geekbench.com/v4/cpu/180425


https://browser.geekbench.com/v4/cpu/185969
yeah, I know BWE... my 5960X shold be up and running soon...








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sem*
> 
> hi guys need some advice on what memory to get
> 
> currently been using my Ripjaws 2666 CL14 kit from late 2014 and looking to upgrade to a 32gb kit
> 
> from what i can gather the Trident Z 3200 CL14 is pretty good but it seems its only rated for skylake/z170
> 
> im using a 5960x and a RVE i am not sure how strong my IMC is as i only have a 2666 kit but the cpu is a j batch and a good clocker
> 
> the kit i am looking at is here
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/G-SKILL-F4-3200C14Q-32GTZ-Trident-DDR4-Memory/dp/B01ACOCFFG/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1473158185&sr=8-4&keywords=gskill+trident+z+32gb
> 
> is it worth a punt


Like Kimir said... that's the best 32GB kit available ATM. Runs great on the R5E


----------



## Ithanul

Yeah, I bought that same kit. Just need a few more barbs to redo my loop then I can drop the 5960X/mobo/ram into the main rig.

Hopefully I can get a good high stable OC with the chip for BOINCing.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Yeah, I bought that same kit. Just need a few more barbs to redo my loop then I can drop the 5960X/mobo/ram into the main rig.
> 
> Hopefully I can get a good high stable OC with the chip for BOINCing.


I'm waiting on a few parts yet - hopefully will be delivered this week.


----------



## Kimir

Here are my Geekbench 4 scores:
5960X @ 4.6/4.3

https://browser.geekbench.com/v4/cpu/187973

5960X @ 4.7/4.4

https://browser.geekbench.com/v4/cpu/188234

and for comparison sake on 6 cores guys, the 4930K @ 4.8

https://browser.geekbench.com/v4/cpu/187976
not too shabby imo.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Here are my Geekbench 4 scores:
> 5960X @ 4.6/4.3
> 
> https://browser.geekbench.com/v4/cpu/187973
> 
> 5960X @ 4.7/4.4
> 
> https://browser.geekbench.com/v4/cpu/188234
> 
> and for comparison sake on 6 cores guys, the 4930K @ 4.8
> 
> https://browser.geekbench.com/v4/cpu/187976
> not too shabby imo.


I should pop in my 32GB G.Skill that I run at 3200 and take out my 128GB I run at 2666 and run Geek Bench. My 5960x I run at 4.7/4.4 24/7. It's older memory though and I only get 16-16-17-34 1T timings.


----------



## Kimir

Run Geekbench with both so we can see the difference.








BTW, did your usage really require 128GB?


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Run Geekbench with both so we can see the difference.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, did your usage really require 128GB?


I run a persistant 100GB RAM disk and have some games and my browser cache on it.

I brb, ran Geekbench 4 on my 128GB which I run at 13-13-14-28 1T and got just over 4700.









Not sure why it's so low but might be because I don't want to delete my RAM disk on it for the benchmark, ran it with the 100GB disk in RAM.

I'm going to reboot, rerun it.

Then pop in my 3200. My RAM disk will have everything back on it as soon as I pop in my 128GB after.


----------



## Ithanul

Mmmm, ram disks.

Very nice to run stuff of. Use to run one with Minecraft server loaded on it. Talk about fast.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Run Geekbench with both so we can see the difference.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, did your usage really require 128GB?


In Geek Bench 4 on 128GB at 2666MHZ with a 100GB RAM disk in use I got just over 4700.



What interesting is at 3200MHZ RAM at 16-16-17-34 1T at 4.7GHZ, 4.4GHZ cache I got this.



At 4.8GHZ, 4.5GHZ cache below I never got much more. It really is centered around memory performance I think.


----------



## Kimir

Oh yeah RAMdisk, I still haven't tried that, always wanted to since my 3930K but totally forgot about it lol.
Those Geekbench 4 scores look pretty similar indeed, I ran mine with my "bench" power plan, meaning CPU speed locked at 100% to ensure no performance loss from down-clocking in between the different routines.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Oh yeah RAMdisk, I still haven't tried that, always wanted to since my 3930K but totally forgot about it lol.
> Those Geekbench 4 scores look pretty similar indeed, I ran mine with my "bench" power plan, meaning CPU speed locked at 100% to ensure no performance loss from down-clocking in between the different routines.


The ROG ram disk works pretty well IMO.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> The ROG ram disk works pretty well IMO.


Yeah, I use the ROG RAM Disk but without the option to free up unused RAM in it. I only do it that way just as I believe everything will be more stable if I do and having 32GB of RAM free after the RAM disk I think is fine.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Yeah, I use the ROG RAM Disk but without the option to free up unused RAM in it. I only do it that way just as I believe everything will be more stable if I do and having 32GB of RAM free after the RAM disk I think is fine.


yeah, Fixed vs Dynamic allocation - each has it's utility.

__________________________

GB4 with performance power plan - settings in the OSD.


----------



## jura11

Hi guys

Here are latest results at 4.5GHz and 4.6GHz with ambient temps 21C

4.5GHz on NH-D15 with ambient temp 21C










4.6GHz on NH-D15 ambient temp 21C










4.7GHz I think is possible,but I think I will need go beyond 1.35v on my 5820k and temps who knows,but right now I'm very happy with purchase NH-D15 and temps which I've,on H100i V2 i would struggle to hit 4.5GHz and 4.6GHz this I wouldn't never hit on AIO

Hope this helps

Thanks,Jura


----------



## Kimir

Eh, too much tiny number, don't know where to look.








I'll give the ROG RAMDisk a try when I power up the R5E, in a few days maybe lol.


----------



## jura11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Eh, too much tiny number, don't know where to look.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll give the ROG RAMDisk a try when I power up the R5E, in a few days maybe lol.


Hi there

In short:

At 4.5GHz stable at 1.261v and temps are on cores in region 60-66C is highest and PKG temp is at 71C with ambient 21C
At 4.6GHz stable at 1.334v and temps are on cores in region 66-70C is highest and PKG temp is at 75C with ambient 21C

And sorry for such small pictures,i would recommend open this in new window

Tried lower vCore at 4.6Ghz,but anything below 1.334v will result with BSOD x101,tried raise Input voltage and same thing,lowered cache from 35x to 29x with less voltage and same thing

Thanks,Jura


----------



## Kimir

The temp you describe for 4.6 during stress test (because that is during a stress test right?) are already mighty fine to my standard, especially with air cooling!
With that voltage for 4.6, you might even be able to do 4.7Ghz with 1.39v for quick benchmark.


----------



## jura11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> The temp you describe for 4.6 during stress test (because that is during a stress test right?) are already mighty fine to my standard, especially with air cooling!
> With that voltage for 4.6, you might even be able to do 4.7Ghz with 1.39v for quick benchmark.


Hi there

Thanks,Yes this is during the stress test in RealBench H.264 Video Encoding and Heavy Multitasking,this bench I've run for 1 hour and then I tried to render in 3DS MAX,done with every OC around 6 renders and everything seems is stable and temps are around 2C on PKG too lower,will do tests during tonight

4.7GHz this I will be doing tomorrow and will see what temps I will be able achieve

But yes I'm very happy with temps right now

Thanks,Jura


----------



## Sem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> That's exactly the kit you want!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Like Kimir said... that's the best 32GB kit available ATM. Runs great on the R5E


Thanks for the advice the kit is installed and running great with my 5960x @ 3200 14-14-14-34 2T

didn't even have to touch the SA voltage

any tips on further tweaking

im looking to run at 1T

would all i have to up the volts to 1.4 or so

debating if 1T is even worth it as testing memory for stability is not the most enjoyable

only downside is the kit doesn't really look that nice once its installed (at least in my loop)

Corsair dominators would have looked awesome with my full nickel supremacy


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sem*
> 
> Thanks for the advice the kit is installed and running great with my 5960x @ 3200 14-14-14-34 2T
> 
> didn't even have to touch the SA voltage
> 
> any tips on further tweaking
> 
> im looking to run at 1T
> 
> would all i have to up the volts to 1.4 or so
> 
> debating if 1T is even worth it as testing memory for stability is not the most enjoyable
> 
> only downside is the kit doesn't really look that nice once its installed (at least in my loop)
> 
> Corsair dominators would have looked awesome with my full nickel supremacy


1T will be ~ +25mV on that kit.









check post#1 in this thread: http://www.overclock.net/t/1569364/official-skylake-haswell-e-broadwell-e-24-7-ddr4-memory-stability-thread/2760_20#post_25500641


----------



## zipeldiablo

Speaking of ramdisk, there is a gaming one (dimmdrive) which does periodic saves on the hard drive.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> The ROG ram disk works pretty well IMO.


Why rog ramdisk and not dimmdrive?
Are you guys not worry about loosing data?


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zipeldiablo*
> 
> Speaking of ramdisk, there is a gaming one (dimmdrive) which does periodic saves on the hard drive.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> The ROG ram disk works pretty well IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why rog ramdisk and not dimmdrive?
> Are you guys not worry about loosing data?
Click to expand...

I only have a game or two and my browser cache on my RAM disk, nothing I can't redo in no time flat.

Also I want to limit writes to my SSD.


----------



## Kimir

Why the ROG one, cause itz free.


----------



## MissHaswellE

After some consideration, I went with that 240mm dual fan rad AiO.
Turns out it was a massive improvement, but also I think the contact and thermal paste spread on my air tower was bad as well. It had a damn near bare area on the heatspreader contact.

5 Hours under prime 95 at 1.3volts, and max temp was 84C.
My previous cooler would thermal throttle slightly.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zipeldiablo*
> 
> Speaking of ramdisk, there is a gaming one (dimmdrive) which does periodic saves on the hard drive.
> Why rog ramdisk and not dimmdrive?
> Are you guys not worry about loosing data?


as a general rule, I don;t keep important data on ram disks. That said, I've not yet lost any with ROG Ram disk.


----------



## GunnzAkimbo

*Primocache*

What i discovered during trialing is it benchmarks stupid high results but real world is umm like







is it working







???

Supposed it depends how much memory you assign to the cache so you may see a difference with 32GB drive cache.


----------



## jura11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MissHaswellE*
> 
> After some consideration, I went with that 240mm dual fan rad AiO.
> Turns out it was a massive improvement, but also I think the contact and thermal paste spread on my air tower was bad as well. It had a damn near bare area on the heatspreader contact.
> 
> 5 Hours under prime 95 at 1.3volts, and max temp was 84C.
> My previous cooler would thermal throttle slightly.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MissHaswellE*
> 
> After some consideration, I went with that 240mm dual fan rad AiO.
> Turns out it was a massive improvement, but also I think the contact and thermal paste spread on my air tower was bad as well. It had a damn near bare area on the heatspreader contact.
> 
> 5 Hours under prime 95 at 1.3volts, and max temp was 84C.
> My previous cooler would thermal throttle slightly.


Hi there

I found Noctua NH-D15 is better than 240mm AIO and finally I can OC my CPU bit further,right now I'm at 4.6GHz at 1.336v and my temps are in 75°C on PKG (cores 66-70°C) under very heavy load in rendering...

Tried today 4.7GHz at 1.36v but BSOD has happen and didn't have too much time to play as I need to finish few renders ..

But all depends on what Air CPU cooler are you using,have look on Olymp from Alpenföhn or Noctua or Phanteks and Cryorig there

Hope this helps and good luck

Thanks,Jura


----------



## MissHaswellE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jura11*
> 
> Hi there
> 
> I found Noctua NH-D15 is better than 240mm AIO and finally I can OC my CPU bit further,right now I'm at 4.6GHz at 1.336v and my temps are in 75°C on PKG (cores 66-70°C) under very heavy load in rendering...
> 
> Tried today 4.7GHz at 1.36v but BSOD has happen and didn't have too much time to play as I need to finish few renders ..
> 
> But all depends on what Air CPU cooler are you using,have look on Olymp from Alpenföhn or Noctua or Phanteks and Cryorig there
> 
> Hope this helps and good luck
> 
> Thanks,Jura


Too late now. And I can't fit the massive Noctua coolers in my full tower with my Fury X's Liquid rad, and all of my hard drive cages.

This AiO does beat the D15 in benchmark testing, so that's a thing too.

My PC is now a Liquid cooled machine with my GPU and CPU liquid cooled. It's kinda nice.


----------



## shampoo911

and im here, crying because my 5930k @4.4ghz is almost hitting 70ºC on 1.271v


----------



## jura11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MissHaswellE*
> 
> Too late now. And I can't fit the massive Noctua coolers in my full tower with my Fury X's Liquid rad, and all of my hard drive cages.
> 
> This AiO does beat the D15 in benchmark testing, so that's a thing too.
> 
> My PC is now a Liquid cooled machine with my GPU and CPU liquid cooled. It's kinda nice.


Hi there

I thoughts so too,AIO will be perfect for i7-5820k and good and healthy OC has been my expectation,but truth has been I've never have good temps on mine,unless I have run "safe" 4.2-4.4GHz
But been reading several threads like here and on other forums and saw tests or reviews of the AIO I started to be dubious if really they're true or just advertisement of their products

I would recommend read few threads which posted doyll there,he is legend when is coming to air cooling and Noctua hasn't been my choice,I wanted Cryorig,but compatibility issue and few othr bits,my brother bought me rather D15 which has been best buy

Regarding the benchmarks I would rather check few other threads regarding air cooling and how usually reviewers test those AIO and Air coolers,regarding the case,I'm running Titan X with EVGA Hybrid and Phanteks Enthoo Primo which housing 7 normal 3TB HDD and 2 SSD and everything is fine

My temps at 4.4Ghz are under load on PKG 66C and on cores my temps are 55-61C and on H100i V2 my temps has been in 73C on PKG and on cores in range 63-68C,those temps which I've got on H100i at 4.4GHz I'm getting at 4.6GHz with 1.336GHz

Hope this helps

Thanks,Jura


----------



## jura11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> and im here, crying because my 5930k @4.4ghz is almost hitting 70ºC on 1.271v


Hi there

I actually wanted to replace mine H100i for EK Predator 360 and Titan X QDC,but looks like I will pass on this in this case,I will be probably getting or will be doing water loop for GPU's and motherboard when I find company which is making blocks for ASRock X99 Extreme6

My GPU temps are in 60's when I game,but in rendering temps hover in 40-50's area/region and pump on EVGA Hybrid is loud for my liking

Hope this helps

Thanks,Jura


----------



## shampoo911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jura11*
> 
> Hi there
> 
> I actually wanted to replace mine H100i for EK Predator 360 and Titan X QDC,but looks like I will pass on this in this case,I will be probably getting or will be doing water loop for GPU's and motherboard when I find company which is making blocks for ASRock X99 Extreme6
> 
> My GPU temps are in 60's when I game,but in rendering temps hover in 40-50's area/region and pump on EVGA Hybrid is loud for my liking
> 
> Hope this helps
> 
> Thanks,Jura


well, im not confortable with watercooling a gpu... as mine, gets as hot as 70ºC which is perfectly normal, on air...


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Why the ROG one, cause itz free.


Can't remember the one I once used for my Minecraft server, but it was free too.

What was nice you could set how often you wanted to save to permanent storage and to which storage or set it to not save until shutdown. Need to try to find it again.


----------



## ir88ed

Not sure if anyone has done a plot of the leaderboard data yet. I wanted to get a better idea of the relationship between voltages and the kinds of overclocks users were getting, to compare with my personal results. The leaderboard at the top of this thread has some nice data, that could be sliced several ways, but I just did a basic scatter on the reported CPU voltages and the OC, coloring the nodes by chip type.

For me, I was able to see that my 5930K running at [email protected]~1.38v was right around where other people have been landing.



Bigger version:


http://imgur.com/22j03


----------



## MissHaswellE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ir88ed*
> 
> Not sure if anyone has done a plot of the leaderboard data yet. I wanted to get a better idea of the relationship between voltages and the kinds of overclocks users were getting, to compare with my personal results. The leaderboard at the top of this thread has some nice data, that could be sliced several ways, but I just did a basic scatter on the reported CPU voltages and the OC, coloring the nodes by chip type.
> 
> For me, I was able to see that my 5930K running at [email protected]~1.38v was right around where other people have been landing.
> 
> 
> 
> Bigger version:
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/22j03


I should add my dismal 4.2ghz 1.3volts 5820K.
It just wont overclock any higher than 4.2ghz.


----------



## zipeldiablo

On the overclock of my 5960x here (with asus R5E) but i had to switch on rog realbench stress test
I have a issue with intel extreme tuning ability who crashes upon loading.
Anybody got this?

4.3 at 1.3v is stable and i don't go over 77degres (i'm on the 12th minute) while stress testing.
But the bench seems to be unstable at 4.4 (said instability deteced) and bluescreen at 4.5 unfortunatly

I overclocked the uncore to 4.0, from what i read here there is not really a point going higher than that.
I have a question regarding turbo boost and speedstep though.
On this threads : http://www.overclock.net/t/1517937/someone-please-guide-this-major-oc-noob-to-a-safe-oc-setting-for-5960x/10
They recommend keeping on either turbo or speedstep, what would you guys advise?
Is it better for cpu lifespan to keep one of this on?
Also this guys http://www.masterslair.com/should-you-overclock-with-speedstep-c1e-or-turbo-boost-enabled said that keeping turbo on allow for better speed under single threaded applications.
What are your thoughts on this?

edit : got a bsod at the end of the 15minutes stress test







can i hope to stabilize 4.3 or should i lower my oc to 4.2?
My cooler is a nzt kraken x61


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zipeldiablo*
> 
> On the overclock of my 5960x here (with asus R5E) but i had to switch on rog realbench stress test
> I have a issue with intel extreme tuning ability who crashes upon loading.
> Anybody got this?
> 
> 4.3 at 1.3v is stable and i don't go over 77degres (i'm on the 12th minute) while stress testing.
> But the bench seems to be unstable at 4.4 (said instability deteced) and bluescreen at 4.5 unfortunatly
> 
> I overclocked the uncore to 4.0, from what i read here there is not really a point going higher than that.
> I have a question regarding turbo boost and speedstep though.
> On this threads : http://www.overclock.net/t/1517937/someone-please-guide-this-major-oc-noob-to-a-safe-oc-setting-for-5960x/10
> They recommend keeping on either turbo or speedstep, what would you guys advise?
> Is it better for cpu lifespan to keep one of this on?
> Also this guys http://www.masterslair.com/should-you-overclock-with-speedstep-c1e-or-turbo-boost-enabled said that keeping turbo on allow for better speed under single threaded applications.
> What are your thoughts on this?
> 
> edit : got a bsod at the end of the 15minutes stress test
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can i hope to stabilize 4.3 or should i lower my oc to 4.2?
> My cooler is a nzt kraken x61


keep turbo boost and speedstep enabled. Fillout rigbuilder and add it to your sig block. Then post to bios with a USB stick in any port. Hit F12 on every (relevant) bios page, scroll where needed. Boot into windows, open the USB stick, select the screenshots, right click>send to> compressed zip folder,post that folder here. You may need to split it into twp zip folders depending on size.


----------



## zipeldiablo

bios.zip 3138k .zip file

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> keep turbo boost and speedstep enabled. Fillout rigbuilder and add it to your sig block. Then post to bios with a USB stick in any port. Hit F12 on every (relevant) bios page, scroll where needed. Boot into windows, open the USB stick, select the screenshots, right click>send to> compressed zip folder,post that folder here. You may need to split it into twp zip folders depending on size.


Indeed taking screenshots will help, gonna do that right away.

What do you mean by fillout rigbuild and add it to sig block???
edit : ok i get it, add to my signature my config.

I uploaded the bios screenshots


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zipeldiablo*
> 
> bios.zip 3138k .zip file
> 
> Indeed taking screenshots will help, gonna do that right away.
> 
> What do you mean by fillout rigbuild and add it to sig block???
> edit : ok i get it, add to my signature my config.
> 
> I uploaded the bios screenshots


Okay - so just working on the core and cache at this point.. best to do thee separately so set min and max cache to auto for now, and cache voltage to auto. then:

AI Tuner -> Manual
System Agent -> 0.95V
CPU Input voltage -> 1.90
Load LIne -> 5 or 6
VRm Spread spectrum -> Disabled.

set these values, see how it behaves and post back with your results.

An Average 5960X should do 4.5 with 1.3V. So if it looks good at 42. leave the voltage where they are and raise the multiplier to 43, 44.. keep going until it fails to POST. then enter bios and back down on multi. bott to windows and see how it performs.


----------



## zipeldiablo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Okay - so just working on the core and cache at this point.. best to do thee separately so set min and max cache to auto for now, and cache voltage to auto. then:
> 
> AI Tuner -> Manual
> System Agent -> 0.95V
> CPU Input voltage -> 1.90
> Load LIne -> 5 or 6
> VRm Spread spectrum -> Disabled.
> 
> set these values, see how it behaves and post back with your results.
> 
> An Average 5960X should do 4.5 with 1.3V. So if it looks good at 42. leave the voltage where they are and raise the multiplier to 43, 44.. keep going until it fails to POST. then enter bios and back down on multi. bott to windows and see how it performs.


With this settings (choosing load line 6) i can post at 44 and 45 but i don't make it to windows (waited 10minutes, stuck after the rog screen).
So, going back to 43 i suppose, currently testing with rog stress test.
Speaking of which, the stress test gives me a bluescreen when it completes (15minutes pass) which is kinda odd.

Isn't spread spectrum supposed to bring stability to the oc?
Also would you mind elaborate on the load line? I saw people going as high as 9, the bios documentation is not very explicit (to me) on this.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zipeldiablo*
> 
> With this settings (choosing load line 6) i can post at 44 and 45 but i don't make it to windows (waited 10minutes, stuck after the rog screen).
> So, going back to 43 i suppose, currently testing with rog stress test.
> Speaking of which, the stress test gives me a bluescreen when it completes (15minutes pass) which is kinda odd.
> 
> Isn't spread spectrum supposed to bring stability to the oc?
> Also would you mind elaborate on the load line? I saw people going as high as 9, the bios documentation is not very explicit (to me) on this.


you can safely run a 5960X at 1.35V with little worry. 44 should be doable. Spread is opnly relevant to avoid RF interference with close-by equipment.. like racked servers and (very small) offices. BCLK and CPU SS should be disabled in most home OC settings.
LLC affects VCCIN on this platform and compensates for load line overshoot.
here's a few previous posts:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1510001/asus-rampage-v-extreme-owners-thread/2000_20#post_23088546
http://www.overclock.net/t/1510001/asus-rampage-v-extreme-owners-thread/2020_20#post_23088741
http://www.overclock.net/t/1510001/asus-rampage-v-extreme-owners-thread/2020_20#post_23089414

pg 56:

core-i7-lga2011-3-datasheet-vol-1.pdf 795k .pdf file


guides: 1 from Raja, 1 extreme

5960XOCrev2.pdf 837k .pdf file


R5EOCGuide.pdf 1687k .pdf file


----------



## shampoo911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Okay - so just working on the core and cache at this point.. best to do thee separately so set min and max cache to auto for now, and cache voltage to auto. then:
> 
> AI Tuner -> Manual
> System Agent -> 0.95V
> CPU Input voltage -> 1.90
> Load LIne -> 5 or 6
> VRm Spread spectrum -> Disabled.
> 
> set these values, see how it behaves and post back with your results.
> 
> An Average 5960X should do 4.5 with 1.3V. So if it looks good at 42. leave the voltage where they are and raise the multiplier to 43, 44.. keep going until it fails to POST. then enter bios and back down on multi. bott to windows and see how it performs.


whoa dude hang on...

i have system agent on 1.15v... am i killing my system?


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zipeldiablo*
> 
> With this settings (choosing load line 6) i can post at 44 and 45 but i don't make it to windows (waited 10minutes, stuck after the rog screen).
> So, going back to 43 i suppose, currently testing with rog stress test.
> Speaking of which, the stress test gives me a bluescreen when it completes (15minutes pass) which is kinda odd.
> 
> Isn't spread spectrum supposed to bring stability to the oc?
> Also would you mind elaborate on the load line? I saw people going as high as 9, the bios documentation is not very explicit (to me) on this.


You can probably do better than 4.3, especially if its from a newer batch. Look here to get an idea of what to expect / shoot for:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1510388/haswell-e-overclock-leaderboard-owners-club/20360#post_25503553

I can't download the your .zip file atm, definitely set "CPU Power Phase Control" to "optimized" if you haven't already.

Jpmboy rulz, listen to everything he sayz


----------



## zipeldiablo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> You can probably do better than 4.3, especially if its from a newer batch. Look here to get an idea of what to expect / shoot for:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1510388/haswell-e-overclock-leaderboard-owners-club/20360#post_25503553
> 
> I can't download the your .zip file atm, definitely set "CPU Power Phase Control" to "optimized" if you haven't already.
> 
> Jpmboy rulz, listen to everything he sayz


It's not, my cpu is a 2years one, not malasya but the factory that was close, don't remember the name, they're supposed to be good batch
Unstable at 1.3 means i got the worst cpu of the forum according to this chart :/
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> you can safely run a 5960X at 1.35V with little worry. 44 should be doable. Spread is opnly relevant to avoid RF interference with close-by equipment.. like racked servers and (very small) offices. BCLK and CPU SS should be disabled in most home OC settings.
> LLC affects VCCIN on this platform and compensates for load line overshoot.
> here's a few previous posts:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1510001/asus-rampage-v-extreme-owners-thread/2000_20#post_23088546
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1510001/asus-rampage-v-extreme-owners-thread/2020_20#post_23088741
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1510001/asus-rampage-v-extreme-owners-thread/2020_20#post_23089414
> 
> pg 56:
> 
> core-i7-lga2011-3-datasheet-vol-1.pdf 795k .pdf file
> 
> 
> guides: 1 from Raja, 1 extreme
> 
> 5960XOCrev2.pdf 837k .pdf file
> 
> 
> R5EOCGuide.pdf 1687k .pdf file


Thanks, gonna do a little reading.
Thought 1.35 was too much (and too hot) for everyday use.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> whoa dude hang on...
> 
> i have system agent on 1.15v... am i killing my system?


probably not. but not sure why the cpu needs that much anyway.


----------



## newls1

What does the setting *"Haswell SFR Adjust"* do? It is Enabled in my BIOS on my Asus X99A-II... what is it and should i leave it enabled? Thanks


----------



## shampoo911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> probably not. but not sure why the cpu needs that much anyway.


well, stability? i was getting a lot of bsod with my settings, then i increased a bit voltage to the system agent, and no more bsod...

still, i want to decrease as much voltage as possible from everywhere i can


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newls1*
> 
> What does the setting *"Haswell SFR Adjust"* do? It is Enabled in my BIOS on my Asus X99A-II... what is it and should i leave it enabled? Thanks


I think nobody knows...


----------



## apparition462

Decided screw broadwell-e and bought a 5820k, dont regret it. 4.7 ghz 1.28v

Haven't tried for higher yet, max temp is 68C

I submitted a form but here is the validation link here as well, http://valid.x86.fr/igkhdq


----------



## litster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newls1*
> 
> What does the setting *"Haswell SFR Adjust"* do? It is Enabled in my BIOS on my Asus X99A-II... what is it and should i leave it enabled? Thanks


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> I think nobody knows...


I was asking the same question on another thread. I suspect SFR means "Special Function Register" here. https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Special_function_register


----------



## ir88ed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *apparition462*
> 
> Decided screw broadwell-e and bought a 5820k, dont regret it. 4.7 ghz 1.28v
> 
> Haven't tried for higher yet, max temp is 68C
> 
> I submitted a form but here is the validation link here as well, http://valid.x86.fr/igkhdq


Nice chip. I have had great luck with serveral Haswell-E builds. My 5930K runs [email protected] as my 24/7 spec. It will do 4.8, but the volts need to go up to 1.38 and even my full loop struggles to keep it under 90degC. The broadwell-E build I did struggled to get to 4.2Ghz.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

I run my 5960X at 1.260-1.265 on 4600 mhz. Completely decent IMHO.


----------



## Kimir

About the same, 4.7Ghz however... I tried Realbench this weekend with 4.7 @ 1.37v, nop bsod 101.


----------



## apparition462

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ir88ed*
> 
> Nice chip. I have had great luck with serveral Haswell-E builds. My 5930K runs [email protected] as my 24/7 spec. It will do 4.8, but the volts need to go up to 1.38 and even my full loop struggles to keep it under 90degC. The broadwell-E build I did struggled to get to 4.2Ghz.


Ya I got very lucky, my 5820k actually overclocks better than my 4790K I had. I could try 4.8-4.9 ghz with 1.3v or 1.35v if I really need it, but 4.7ghz on 6 cores is fast enough, turns out when I was testing it my air conditioning wasnt working, now max temp is 62C. What batch are your haswells? I got a J batch and from what I've read online, lots of people are having great luck with j batches. As for broadwell-e my main turn off from it was I saw people posting their max stable oc was 4.2ghz at 1.4 volts. The heat must be horrible too.

Edit: just ran cinebench, scored 1354, not bad.


----------



## lilchronic

Batch# L549C733


----------



## ir88ed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *apparition462*
> 
> Ya I got very lucky, my 5820k actually overclocks better than my 4790K I had. I could try 4.8-4.9 ghz with 1.3v or 1.35v if I really need it, but 4.7ghz on 6 cores is fast enough, turns out when I was testing it my air conditioning wasnt working, now max temp is 62C. What batch are your haswells? I got a J batch and from what I've read online, lots of people are having great luck with j batches. As for broadwell-e my main turn off from it was I saw people posting their max stable oc was 4.2ghz at 1.4 volts. The heat must be horrible too.


Not sure about the haswell batch, probably should have checked before I built the system.

For the 6800K broadwell-E build I did I was able (with significant tweaking) to get 4.3Ghz at 1.3v which appears to slightly surpass our 5930K at 4.4Ghz at a cpu intensive task (using samtools to sort a bam file). 4.4 on the 5930K was a conservative OC, as lots of users will be using the box. I am currently the only user on the broadwell box, so I can push that one. Temps on the broadwell are pretty low, around 51degC with all six cores under load, probably due to the 14nm architecture and the H60 corsair liquid cooler.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> About the same, 4.7Ghz however... I tried Realbench this weekend with 4.7 @ 1.37v, nop bsod 101.


Hey Kimir - are you on bios 1701 or in the 3000's. I just fired up my 5960X/R5E in it's new home and before spending time redoing OCs on 3202, thinking of running 1701.









Hey man, thanks for picking up the Valley thread!


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Hey Kimir - are you on bios 1701 or in the 3000's. I just fired up my 5960X/T5E in it's new home and before spending time redoing OCs on 3202, thinking of running 1701.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey man, thanks for picking up the Valley thread!


Staying on 1701, no broadwell-e so no reason for me to change it.
I might pick up an M2 1TB driver when the new fast ones are release. Hoping to see the price drop, but the Plextor M8Pe reviewed by guru3d has a price point of less than 400€ - which is suspicious looking at the OCZ RD400 and Samsung equivalent that have such price point for 512GB -.
But I don't recall reading any improvement for NVMe drive on new bios release, so I suppose 1701 will do just fine.


----------



## newls1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Staying on 1701, no broadwell-e so no reason for me to change it.
> I might pick up an M2 1TB driver when the new fast ones are release. Hoping to see the price drop, but the Plextor M8Pe reviewed by guru3d has a price point of less than 400€ - which is suspicious looking at the OCZ RD400 and Samsung equivalent that have such price point for 512GB -.
> But I don't recall reading any improvement for MVNe drive on new bios release, so I suppose 1701 will do just fine.


NVMe


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newls1*
> 
> NVMe


typo


----------



## Jpmboy

Thanks... and the NVMe drive will work fine on 1701. I'll flashback as soon as file coping finishes.


----------



## mus1mus

Still not up to test 3301 on RVE?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Still not up to test 3301 on RVE?


It's what I'm running atm - put a 5960X back in the R5E so I will revert to 1701. No problems with 3202 or 3301 up to this point. But 1701 worked best for me.


----------



## mus1mus

I believe so. Amen to that.









I finally have higher reads than writes on the 6C with 3301, so yeah. That made it worth IMO.


----------



## Kimir

I didn't tried that one but the 3101 or so back then, seen higher bandwidth in Aida but latency didn't budge. I didn't see any differences in general use either.


----------



## Jpmboy

OKay.. 5960X/R5E is back up and running.. 4.7/4.2/3200c14 43GB ripjaws / SLI TitanXMs @ 1.274V. Stable (so far... x265, RBv2.44, HCI memtest... etc). Sequential Heaven 4.0 runs. 2x360 rads 6 cougar fans. GPUs are running ~ 8-10C above water temp.









(1080P in a 4K screen)


----------



## ruffhi

Re info on your desk top ... I take it that the graph and table (top right) are Aquaero ... but the (colored) numbers down the right ... where do they come from? Rainmeter (or similar)?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ruffhi*
> 
> Re info on your desk top ... I take it that the graph and table (top right) are Aquaero ... but the (colored) numbers down the right ... where do they come from? Rainmeter (or similar)?


AID64 OSD.


----------



## MR-e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> AID64 OSD.


^Yup! Definitely worth the license fee and very versatile app


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MR-e*
> 
> ^Yup! Definitely worth the license fee and very versatile app


yeah - a very handy utility.


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> OKay.. 5960X/R5E is back up and running.. 4.7/4.2/3200c14 43GB ripjaws / SLI TitanXMs @ 1.274V. Stable (so far... x265, RBv2.44, HCI memtest... etc). Sequential Heaven 4.0 runs. 2x360 rads 6 cougar fans. GPUs are running ~ 8-10C above water temp.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (1080P in a 4K screen)


You méan you don't own anymore BW-E?


----------



## Kimir

Nah, he owns both. The 5960X is in a case while the 6950X is on the bench table.


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Nah, he owns both. The 5960X is in a case while the 6950X is on the bench table.


Ok


----------



## Jpmboy

My wife asks the same question.

(the stuff in my sig is what I have... not had.)

I need to take some real pictures.. but I really don;t build pretty on the inside rigs.


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My wife asks the same question.
> 
> (the stuff in my sig is what I have... not had.)
> 
> I need to take some real pictures.. but I really don;t build pretty on the inside rigs.


Don't worry, I do not Know your wife ....


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> Don't worry, I do not Know your wife ....


lol ... you're safe then.







Like I've said before, my wife would never divorce me cause she'd have to give me half my sht back. (j/k)


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> lol ... you're safe then.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like I've said before, my wife would never divorce me cause she'd have to give me half my sht back. (j/k)


Happy man


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Barbara Lidya*
> 
> I requested a 5820k yesterday (dispatch day). I'm intrigued to check whether they binned and overclock lower as a rule or if the lessened center number helps the chips overclocking by any means. Whichever way we will need to sit tight for more individuals to get their hands on the chip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I expect the entire scope of Haswell-e parts to perform quite like standard Haswell regarding tickers.


Hi Barbara... welcome to OCN. lol, is that a translator post?


----------



## Desolutional

I think they made the post with Internet Explorer - HW-E has been out for ages.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> I think they made the post with Internet Explorer - HW-E has been out for ages.


slow internet connection.


----------



## litster

Hi everyone. Need some help to get my 5960X Haswell-E to a stable overclock setting.

When I was running just some old 2133 DIMMs, same settings but CPU Core voltage at 1.17V, AIDA64 stress could run for hours. After I added my new G.Skill TridentZ DIMMs, now AIDA64 stress fails after an hour of stress. I have upped CPU Core to 1.195V and AIDA64 Stress still fails after an hour.

Could you take a look at my setup and see if something is off? This is my setup:

5960X
Corsair H115i AIO Cooler
Cosair AX1200i
Asus Rampage V 10 Edition
G.Skill TridentZ 3200 CL14 8GBx4, total 32GB RAM running XMP setting, not more overclocked than factory profile

Info from AIDA64 during stress run:
CPU Clock 4300MHz
CPU Multiplier: 43x
CPU FSB 100MHz

Mem Clock: 1600MHz
Mem Speed: DDR4-3200
DRAM:FSB: 48:3
Mem Timings: 14-14-14-34 CR2

CPU Core: 1.194V
CPU VRM: 1.840V
CPU VID: 1.191V
DIMM AB: 1.347V
DIMM CD: 1.56V
PCH Core: 1.044V
VCCIO: 1.056V
VCCSA 1.040V

Temp on cores are between 58 to 69C, and CPU Package is about 74C during AIDA stress. Anything I should change to make it run more stable?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *litster*
> 
> Hi everyone. Need some help to get my 5960X Haswell-E to a stable overclock setting.
> 
> When I was running just some old 2133 DIMMs, same settings but CPU Core voltage at 1.17V, AIDA64 stress could run for hours. After I added my new G.Skill TridentZ DIMMs, now AIDA64 stress fails after an hour of stress. I have upped CPU Core to 1.195V and AIDA64 Stress still fails after an hour.
> 
> Could you take a look at my setup and see if something is off? This is my setup:
> 
> 5960X
> Corsair H115i AIO Cooler
> Cosair AX1200i
> Asus Rampage V 10 Edition
> G.Skill TridentZ 3200 CL14 8GBx4, total 32GB RAM running XMP setting, not more overclocked than factory profile
> 
> Info from AIDA64 during stress run:
> CPU Clock 4300MHz
> CPU Multiplier: 43x
> CPU FSB 100MHz
> 
> Mem Clock: 1600MHz
> Mem Speed: DDR4-3200
> DRAM:FSB: 48:3
> Mem Timings: 14-14-14-34 CR2
> 
> CPU Core: 1.194V
> CPU VRM: 1.840V
> CPU VID: 1.191V
> DIMM AB: 1.347V
> DIMM CD: 1.56V
> PCH Core: 1.044V
> VCCIO: 1.056V
> VCCSA 1.040V
> 
> Temp on cores are between 58 to 69C, and CPU Package is about 74C during AIDA stress. Anything I should change to make it run more stable?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


You can try increasing vccsa by 10mv till you get to 1.1v.


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *litster*
> 
> Hi everyone. Need some help to get my 5960X Haswell-E to a stable overclock setting.
> 
> When I was running just some old 2133 DIMMs, same settings but CPU Core voltage at 1.17V, AIDA64 stress could run for hours. After I added my new G.Skill TridentZ DIMMs, now AIDA64 stress fails after an hour of stress. I have upped CPU Core to 1.195V and AIDA64 Stress still fails after an hour.
> 
> Could you take a look at my setup and see if something is off? This is my setup:
> 
> 5960X
> Corsair H115i AIO Cooler
> Cosair AX1200i
> Asus Rampage V 10 Edition
> G.Skill TridentZ 3200 CL14 8GBx4, total 32GB RAM running XMP setting, not more overclocked than factory profile
> 
> Info from AIDA64 during stress run:
> CPU Clock 4300MHz
> CPU Multiplier: 43x
> CPU FSB 100MHz
> 
> Mem Clock: 1600MHz
> Mem Speed: DDR4-3200
> DRAM:FSB: 48:3
> Mem Timings: 14-14-14-34 CR2
> 
> CPU Core: 1.194V
> CPU VRM: 1.840V
> CPU VID: 1.191V
> DIMM AB: 1.347V
> DIMM CD: 1.56V
> PCH Core: 1.044V
> VCCIO: 1.056V
> VCCSA 1.040V
> 
> Temp on cores are between 58 to 69C, and CPU Package is about 74C during AIDA stress. Anything I should change to make it run more stable?


You have first to isolate to Know if this is an issue coming from core overclock, cache overclock or RAM overclock.

Put all cache and RAM fréquencies on auto.
Cache.and Dimm voltages on auto.

Set your core fréquency to 4.3GHz (bclk and strap 100) , set vccin=1.9V and Vcore=1.2V.

Run 1 or 2 hours of OCCT large data set .
OCCT is perfect to detect instability on short Time.
Take care on core temps and package temp.

If It passes , then set your cache fréquency and Vcache to what you want.
If not , then you have to find your stable core before going further on cache and RAM.

When you have found your core stability, then so the same for cache, and then for ram.

For RAM , use HCI Memtest


----------



## duniek

i got NEW dell t5810 today with 1660v3







(5960x equivvalent)

I put it on x99e itx ac with custom watercooling + 120mm fan blowing @ chipset + mosfet

OCCT passed 40 minutes - 4,0ghz @ 1,00V









(long time ago i had 1650v3 (5930k equivalent) and i got 4,0 @ 1,05V and 4,5ghz @ 1,30V and i thought i have gooood cpu









so this time i have not even better CPU and also more cores with lower voltages


----------



## Kimir

4Ghz doesn't really gives you what the cpu is capable of. It might it a wall at 4.4Ghz, who knows until you try. But if you are going to be using it at that speed and voltage, it's good I guess. Glad you like it.


----------



## duniek

i know but if you have two chips, one can do 4,0 @ 1,0V and second 4,0 @ 1,05
probably first chip hit 4,5ghz on lower voltage

anyway
4,0ghz @ 1,02V
4,5ghz @ 1,24V (maybe will do @ 1,22-1,23) but maybe another time


----------



## ir88ed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *duniek*
> 
> i know but if you have two chips, one can do 4,0 @ 1,0V and second 4,0 @ 1,05
> probably first chip hit 4,5ghz on lower voltage
> 
> anyway
> 4,0ghz @ 1,02V
> 4,5ghz @ 1,24V (maybe will do @ 1,22-1,23) but maybe another time


Looks like your chips are pretty close to the speeds they should be at those voltages. Take a look at this graph to see the results others in the forum have gotten.


http://imgur.com/22j03


----------



## duniek

you crushed my dreams








haha

but still i am satisfied


----------



## Kimir

Mind you, that chart, if extracted from OP entries is not necessarily OCCT stable. I never put an entry like that myself.
You can see mine is 5Ghz @ 1.37v or so, it's just the voltage I was able to boot up with at that speed. I'm running 4.6Ghz @ 1.27v nowadays, sometimes I bench at 4.7Ghz @ 1.37v.
If I want OCCT stable, I'm down to 4.5Ghz @ 1.26v.


----------



## duniek

funny is that:
my chip not even boot in OS @ 1,20 @ 4,5ghz
but 1,24V is occt stable


----------



## GRABibus

I have a i7-5930K since 20th of July (2 months so).

I could run Core=4.5Ghz with Vcore adpatative=1.28V end of July and August, confirmed by several hours of Realbench (Several sessions of "8 hours" Realbench stess test).

By doing one Realbench more in August => BSOD.

Then I decided to do Core=4.5GHz at 1.29V adpatative => Was stable for 4 or 5 "8 hours" sessions of Realbench.

But today, for my Final validation of Realbench, it BSOD after 2 hours.

Here are the details from "Whocrashed" :
*crash dump file: C:\WINDOWS\memory.dmp
This was probably caused by the following module: Unknown (0xFFFF970170DB8180)
Bugcheck code: 0x101 (0x10, 0x0, 0xFFFF970170DB8180, 0x6)
Error: CLOCK_WATCHDOG_TIMEOUT
Bug check description: This indicates that an expected clock interrupt on a secondary processor, in a multi-processor system, was not received within the allocated interval.
This appears to be a typical software driver bug and is not likely to be caused by a hardware problem. This problem might also be caused because of overheating (thermal issue).
A third party driver was identified as the probable root cause of this system error.
Google query: CLOCK_WATCHDOG_TIMEOUT*

This CPU was not always mounted in my computer since July and was not tested every day....
But I experienced 2 times instabilities in Realbench after several stable sessions with 2 Vcores : 1.28V and 1.29V.
This is what i don't get.

I don't stress my CPU's more than all people here









So :
- Degradation ? already after 2 months ?
- Did you already experienced this on a so short period ?
- Was I in fact on "the razor's edge" of stability ? (Which could be another explanation)

My Vccin = 1.85V for all overclocked I talked above.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Your VCCIN is extremely low for that kind of voltage IMHO.

Tried 1.900V yet?


----------



## jura11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> Your VCCIN is extremely low for that kind of voltage IMHO.
> 
> Tried 1.900V yet?


I'm running 1.79-1.85v max at all OC profiles:4.4GHz,4.5GHz and 4.6GHz with vCore 1.226,1.26v,1.33v and stable in Realbench and stable in OCCT too

Hope this helps

Thanks,Jura


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> Your VCCIN is extremely low for that kind of voltage IMHO.
> 
> Tried 1.900V yet?


As you can read in my post, I got 1 "realbench BSOD" after 4 or 5 stable sessions of "8 hours Realbench" for each Vcore 1.28V and 1.29V...
This is what I do not get....

I would be obliged to test again with 4 or 5 sessions of "8 hours" of Realbench at Vccin=1.9V to conclude if it is the solution or not...


----------



## GRABibus

In the meantime, I had set a Realbench stable overclock at Core=4.4Ghz/cache=4.3Ghz with Vccin=1.85V / Vcore=1.23V adaptative / Vcache=1.22V (Offset=0.276V).
I will run a Realbench tonight with this 4.4Ghz profile to see if stability has moved also for this profile.

If I pass Realbench tonight again for my 4.4Ghz profile, then I will not do anymore stresss test on this CPU and keep this 4.4Ghz profile as 24/7 daily overclock...
Maybe I will raise Vcore by +10mV or +20mV and raise Vccin from 1.85V to 1.9V for daily 24/7 overclokc...

If it fails also as for my former 4.5Ghz profiles, something weird happens....


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> In the meantime, I had set a Realbench stable overclock at Core=4.4Ghz/cache=4.3Ghz with Vccin=1.85V / Vcore=1.23V adaptative / Vcache=1.22V (Offset=0.276V).
> I will run a Realbench tonight with this 4.4Ghz profile to see if stability has moved also for this profile.
> 
> If I pass Realbench tonight again for my 4.4Ghz profile, then I will not do anymore stresss test on this CPU and keep this 4.4Ghz profile as 24/7 daily overclock...
> Maybe I will raise Vcore by +10mV or +20mV and raise Vccin from 1.85V to 1.9V for daily 24/7 overclokc...
> 
> If it fails also as for my former 4.5Ghz profiles, something weird happens....


You got rid of this cpu?
http://www.overclock.net/t/1510388/haswell-e-overclock-leaderboard-owners-club/19950_50#post_25382483


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> You got rid of this cpu?
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1510388/haswell-e-overclock-leaderboard-owners-club/19950_50#post_25382483


This CPU I have again, but not mounted in my computer.
I speak about a new one I have since July

For the one you mention, I suspect degradation as I tortured it during 6 months between January and July.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jura11*
> 
> I'm running 1.79-1.85v max at all OC profiles:4.4GHz,4.5GHz and 4.6GHz with vCore 1.226,1.26v,1.33v and stable in Realbench and stable in OCCT too
> 
> Hope this helps
> 
> Thanks,Jura


The applied VCCIN is very dependent on the LLC being used. 1.85V in bios with LLC at max, is likely over 1.9V if measured off the MB with a DMM.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> I have a i7-5930K since 20th of July (2 months so).
> 
> I could run Core=4.5Ghz with Vcore adpatative=1.28V end of July and August, confirmed by several hours of Realbench (Several sessions of "8 hours" Realbench stess test).
> 
> By doing one Realbench more in August => BSOD.
> 
> *Then I decided to do Core=4.5GHz at 1.29V adpatative => Was stable for 4 or 5 "8 hours" sessions of Realbench.
> 
> But today, for my Final validation of Realbench, it BSOD after 2 hours.*
> 
> Here are the details from "Whocrashed" :
> *crash dump file: C:\WINDOWS\memory.dmp
> This was probably caused by the following module: Unknown (0xFFFF970170DB8180)
> Bugcheck code: 0x101 (0x10, 0x0, 0xFFFF970170DB8180, 0x6)
> Error: CLOCK_WATCHDOG_TIMEOUT
> Bug check description: This indicates that an expected clock interrupt on a secondary processor, in a multi-processor system, was not received within the allocated interval.
> This appears to be a typical software driver bug and is not likely to be caused by a hardware problem. This problem might also be caused because of overheating (thermal issue).
> A third party driver was identified as the probable root cause of this system error.
> Google query: CLOCK_WATCHDOG_TIMEOUT*
> 
> This CPU was not always mounted in my computer since July and was not tested every day....
> But I experienced 2 times instabilities in Realbench after several stable sessions with 2 Vcores : 1.28V and 1.29V.
> This is what i don't get.
> 
> I don't stress my CPU's more than all people here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So :
> - Degradation ? already after 2 months ?
> - Did you already experienced this on a so short period ?
> - Was I in fact on "the razor's edge" of stability ? (Which could be another explanation)
> 
> My Vccin = 1.85V for all overclocked I talked above.


Assuming these two bolded results are from the same CPU and mount, were there any other changes? NV drivers, bios, ram settings ... ANYTHING.. including how you are measuring vcore (remember software is a 16mV step)? if all conditions were identical, really identical, then yes some component has become "broken in". This is normal after weeks to months of use. i would not be so concerned if all that's neded to stabilize the cpu is 10-20mV.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> including how you are measuring vcore (remember software is a 16mV step).


Hi!

16mv step? 16mv higher, or lower than windows/bios report?


----------



## tux1989

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> In the meantime, I had set a Realbench stable overclock at Core=4.4Ghz/cache=4.3Ghz with Vccin=1.85V / Vcore=1.23V adaptative / Vcache=1.22V (Offset=0.276V).
> I will run a Realbench tonight with this 4.4Ghz profile to see if stability has moved also for this profile.
> 
> If I pass Realbench tonight again for my 4.4Ghz profile, then I will not do anymore stresss test on this CPU and keep this 4.4Ghz profile as 24/7 daily overclock...
> Maybe I will raise Vcore by +10mV or +20mV and raise Vccin from 1.85V to 1.9V for daily 24/7 overclokc...
> 
> If it fails also as for my former 4.5Ghz profiles, something weird happens....


I will proceed that way.
First try Ocing only Core.
Set it to 4.4ghz and 1.23v
If pass RealBench then proceed to Uncore.
Set Uncore to 4.3ghz and 1.22v and run HCI memtest Without RAM OC - to see is your uncore held you back
If you cant get HCI memtest then lower Core to 4.4ghz and keep same volts.

ps
Maybe your cpu is not stable with higher uncore


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> Hi!
> 
> 16mv step? 16mv higher, or lower than windows/bios report?


The report is 8 bit, so it jumps in 16mV increments. no less. if the step is at 1.281V cpuz can read 1.297V


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> The applied VCCIN is very dependent on the LLC being used. 1.85V in bios with LLC at max, is likely over 1.9V if measured off the MB with a DMM.


That's with an asus board Max LLC is 20mv higher than what is set. With asrock and gigabyte it does not do that. what you set is what you get with max LLC.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> That's with an asus board Max LLC is 20mv higher than what is set. With asrock and gigabyte it does not do that. what you set is what you get with max LLC.


+20mV? on 9? depends on the board in question. lol - the other brands offer no range then.








MSI?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> +20mV? on 9? depends on the board in question. lol - the other brands offer no range then.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MSI?


That's how it was on the asus x99-A. With my gigabyte board i have 7 levels of LLC, Max LLC / (extreme) No vdrop will give you what ever voltage you set


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> This CPU I have again, but not mounted in my computer.
> I speak about a new one I have since July
> 
> For the one you mention, I suspect degradation as I tortured it during 6 months between January and July.


check this: http://www.overclock.net/t/1601679/broadwell-e-thread/3000_20#post_25530156


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> check this: http://www.overclock.net/t/1601679/broadwell-e-thread/3000_20#post_25530156


??


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Assuming these two bolded results are from the same CPU and mount, were there any other changes? NV drivers, bios, ram settings ... ANYTHING.. including how you are measuring vcore (remember software is a 16mV step)? if all conditions were identical, really identical, then yes some component has become "broken in". This is normal after weeks to months of use. i would not be so concerned if all that's neded to stabilize the cpu is 10-20mV.


Agreed, but "broken in" after 4 to 6 weeks use....Strange...even if There have even a lot of stress tested during Those 6 weeks...


----------



## Kimir

I wouldn't be surprised.


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised.


you already expérienced this on a so short périod ?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> ??


fixed realbench failure by turning off screensaver


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> fixed realbench failure by turning off screensaver


Ok.
I always disable screensaver during Stress tests.
I had Another issue which was luxmark crash during RB Stress test due to MSI AB opened during the test.
Closing It solved the issue.


----------



## mus1mus

You should resort on to other testing methods if RB is giving out errors to further test stability.

i.e. HWBOT X265 Encoding.


----------



## tux1989

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> Your VCCIN is extremely low for that kind of voltage IMHO.
> 
> Tried 1.900V yet?


Why low ?

4.5Ghz - 1.21v in Bios
4Ghz - Uncore - 1.080v in Bios
Ram XMP @ 2400Mhz

Look mine
1.83v / LLC 5



ps
Rendering that scene for 24 mins


----------



## mus1mus

Try rendering X265 with Overkill mode X4 to check if VCCIN is enough. I mean, it may work for you but VCCIN will be critical under high load.


----------



## shampoo911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tux1989*
> 
> Why low ?
> 
> 4.5Ghz - 1.21v in Bios
> 4Ghz - Uncore - 1.080v in Bios
> Ram XMP @ 2400Mhz
> 
> Look mine
> 1.83v / LLC 5
> 
> 
> 
> ps
> Rendering that scene for 24 mins


how the heck you got uncore at 4.0ghz with just 1.08v....??? AFAIK, you need at least 1.2v.... you got THE golden uncore chip


----------



## tux1989

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Try rendering X265 with Overkill mode X4 to check if VCCIN is enough. I mean, it may work for you but VCCIN will be critical under high load.


I realy dont care about that benchmark.
Im using this setup for almost one week and i dont have any issues.Im rendering constantly.Im 3d designer


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tux1989*
> 
> I realy dont care about that benchmark.
> Im using this setup for almost one week and i dont have any issues.Im rendering constantly.Im 3d designer


it's a reasonable stability test. main thing for any rig.. especially a production rig is to thoroughly test the ram stability. core instability is a bsod freeze, restart and okay. RAM can/will corrupt an OS install without any signs along the way - it can be unrecoverable.
Rendering is a very light load on these cpus - and I wouldn't assume that means all is okay.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

I run my uncore at 4000 at 1.075V as well, but my core ain't as good.

My old 5820K would do 4500 at 1.250V on the uncore.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tux1989*
> 
> I realy dont care about that benchmark.
> Im using this setup for almost one week and i dont have any issues.Im rendering constantly.Im 3d designer


Til a stability issue hits your design work right before you finish it, you will understand.









One week of use? I put one week of testing for Video Rendering Machines I set up to assure things are dialed in properly for stability. In a production environment, things need to be as stable as possible.


----------



## GRABibus

Thank you all for your advices.
I passed this night 8 hours 16GB RealBench test for my "Core=4.4Ghz/Cache=4.3Ghz" profile.
So, either my "Core=4.5Ghz/Cache=4.3Ghz" profile was on the razor's edge of stability, either I have some degradation (Let's say "Burn in" effect after several weeks) and it didn't affect (Yet) my "Core=4.4GHz/Cache=4.3Ghz" profile.

I will do overnight HCI Memtest to eliminate RAM and RAM-Cache interaction issues and 4 hours of Aida64 "Cache" to eliminate "Only Cache" issues.

if everything is "ok", no more stress tests !








i will stick with my Core=4.4Ghz/Cache=4.3Ghz/RAM=3200MHz (15-16-16-36-1T)
Vccin=1.85V
Vcore=1.23V adaptative
Vcache=1.22V (offset=0.276V)
Vdimm=1.35V
Vccsa=1.06V
Vccio=1.1V
LLC = 7


----------



## litster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> Thank you all for your advices.
> I passed this night 8 hours 16GB RealBench test for my "Core=4.4Ghz/Cache=4.3Ghz" profile.
> So, either my "Core=4.5Ghz/Cache=4.3Ghz" profile was on the razor's edge of stability, either I have some degradation (Let's say "Burn in" effect after several weeks) and it didn't affect (Yet) my "Core=4.4GHz/Cache=4.3Ghz" profile.
> 
> I will do overnight HCI Memtest to eliminate RAM and RAM-Cache interaction issues and 4 hours of Aida64 "Cache" to eliminate "Only Cache" issues.
> 
> if everything is "ok", no more stress tests !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i will stick with my Core=4.4Ghz/Cache=4.3Ghz/RAM=3200MHz (15-16-16-36-1T)
> Vccin=1.85V
> Vcore=1.23V adaptative
> Vcache=1.22V (offset=0.276V)
> Vdimm=1.35V
> Vccsa=1.06V
> Vccio=1.1V
> LLC = 7


Hey GRABibus, would you mind sharing screen shots of your BIOS settings? I want to switch over the Adaptive and would like to use your settings as the blue print. Thanks.


----------



## litster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> You have first to isolate to Know if this is an issue coming from core overclock, cache overclock or RAM overclock.
> 
> Put all cache and RAM fréquencies on auto.
> Cache.and Dimm voltages on auto.
> 
> Set your core fréquency to 4.3GHz (bclk and strap 100) , set vccin=1.9V and Vcore=1.2V.
> 
> Run 1 or 2 hours of OCCT large data set .
> OCCT is perfect to detect instability on short Time.
> Take care on core temps and package temp.
> 
> If It passes , then set your cache fréquency and Vcache to what you want.
> If not , then you have to find your stable core before going further on cache and RAM.
> 
> When you have found your core stability, then so the same for cache, and then for ram.
> 
> For RAM , use HCI Memtest


Thanks for the notes, GRABibus. I had been trying to get my CPU run at 4.3GHz with my G.Skill TrindentZ DIMMs running at its 3200 XMP profile. I only got one good 2-hour run of OCCT at 1.3V VCore. The system boots and runs fine, just doesn't pass OCCT 2-hour test except once. With my old X99 Deluxe (and 2666 RAM), I ran it at 4.3GHz @ 1.17V and it was mostly fine except handbrake transcode would fail after 30 minutes.

I shall go back to basics, start with CPU OC only first.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *litster*
> 
> mostly fine except handbrake transcode would fail after 30 minutes.


That's *not* fine. Handbrake encoding is a basic use of the CPU for a basic task. There's no reason it should fail after any minutes, except due to external factors like brownouts or PSU failure.


----------



## jura11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tux1989*
> 
> Why low ?
> 
> 4.5Ghz - 1.21v in Bios
> 4Ghz - Uncore - 1.080v in Bios
> Ram XMP @ 2400Mhz
> 
> Look mine
> 1.83v / LLC 5
> 
> 
> 
> ps
> Rendering that scene for 24 mins


Here is mine at 4.5GHz and 1.2725v on vCore and anything lower under that I'm not able to stabilize and BSOD is on the way,this voltage is stable and raised Input voltage just to be sure on 4.5GHz,on 4.4GHz I don't need to raise Input voltage and on 4.6Ghz running still almost stock input 1.79



Hope this helps

Thanks,Jura


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *litster*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the notes, GRABibus. I had been trying to get my CPU run at 4.3GHz with my G.Skill TrindentZ DIMMs running at its 3200 XMP profile. I only got one good 2-hour run of OCCT at 1.3V VCore. The system boots and runs fine, just doesn't pass OCCT 2-hour test except once. With my old X99 Deluxe (and 2666 RAM), I ran it at 4.3GHz @ 1.17V and it was mostly fine except handbrake transcode would fail after 30 minutes.
> 
> I shall go back to basics, start with CPU OC only first.
Click to expand...

5960x at 4.8GHZ/4.4GHZ cache under water cooling, adaptive/offset voltages RealBench 2.44, stressapptest and Aida cache test stable. RAM is only at 2666MHZ because I have 128GB running two RAM disks.

Screenshots in a .zip below.

5960x.zip 3053k .zip file


.txt file of all BIOS settings.

4.8GHZ_setting.txt 34k .txt file


BIOS screens in spoiler as well.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!

























Not many will get those clocks at those voltages though, I'm lucky, think I have a really good chip.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> 5960x at 4.8GHZ/4.4GHZ cache under water cooling, adaptive/offset voltages RealBench 2.44, stressapptest and Aida cache test stable. RAM is only at 2666MHZ because I have 128GB running two RAM disks.
> 
> Screenshots in a .zip below.
> 
> 5960x.zip 3053k .zip file
> 
> 
> .txt file of all BIOS settings.
> 
> 4.8GHZ_setting.txt 34k .txt file
> 
> 
> BIOS screens in spoiler as well.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not many will get those clocks at those voltages though, I'm lucky, think I have a really good chip.


0.870V VID, Holy Cow! What a chip.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> 5960x at 4.8GHZ/4.4GHZ cache under water cooling, adaptive/offset voltages RealBench 2.44, stressapptest and Aida cache test stable. RAM is only at 2666MHZ because I have 128GB running two RAM disks.
> 
> Screenshots in a .zip below.
> 
> 5960x.zip 3053k .zip file
> 
> 
> .txt file of all BIOS settings.
> 
> 4.8GHZ_setting.txt 34k .txt file
> 
> 
> BIOS screens in spoiler as well.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not many will get those clocks at those voltages though, I'm lucky, think I have a really good chip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 0.870V VID, Holy Cow! What a chip.
Click to expand...

That's with Adaptive, it runs at about 1.314v on load.


----------



## Kimir

yeah, you got a gem, 4.8Ghz @ 1.32v is rare.
Even my J batch hit a wall after 4.6Ghz.


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *litster*
> 
> Hey GRABibus, would you mind sharing screen shots of your BIOS settings? I want to switch over the Adaptive and would like to use your settings as the blue print. Thanks.


Do you still need the screenshots ?
I would prefer to put here all main settings of my Core=4.4Ghz/Cache=4.3GHz/RAM=3200MHz OC.
This OC is stable with following tests :
=> Realbench v2.44 stress test // 8 hours // 16GB RAM (Full RAM system).
=> HCI MemTest v4.6 // 8 hours // 12 threads (1024MB RAM per thread).
=> Aida64 v5.75.3900 Extreme Edition "Cache" stress test // 4 hours.

BIOS 0801
Ai Overclock tuner => Manual
CPU strap => 100
PLL selection => Auto
Filter PLL => Auto
Bclk => 100
Initial Bclk Frequency => Auto
ASUS Multicore Enhancement => Auto
CPU core ratio => Synch all cores
Internal PLL overvoltage => Disabled
CPU core ratio=> 44
CPU cache min => Auto
CPU Cache max => 43
Bclk frequency : DRAM frequency ratio => Auto
DRAM frequency => 3200MHz
TPU => Keep current settings
Mode d'économie d'énergie EPU => Disabled
DRAM Timing Control : 15-16-16-1T-249
Fully Manual Mode => Disabled
CPU Core voltage => Adpatative
Offset mode sign => +
CPU Core voltage offset => 0.005
Additional Turbo Mode CPU Core Voltage => 1.22
CPU Cache voltage => Offset
Offset mode sign => +
CPU cache voltage offset => 0.276
CPU System Agent Voltage offset Mode sign : +
CPU System Agent Voltage offset = 0.19
CPU SVID Support => Auto
CPU Input voltage => 1.85V
DRAM SVID Support => Auto
DRAM Voltage (CHA, CHB) => 1.35V
DRAM Voltage (CHC, CHD) => 1.35V
PCH Core Voltage=1,05V
PCH I/O Voltage=1,5V
Vccio CPU 1,05V Voltage=1,1V
Vccio PCH 1,05V Voltage=1,05V
VTTDDR Voltage (CHA, CHB) => Auto
VTTDDR Voltage (CHC, CHD) => Auto
PLL termination voltage => Auto
PLL reference offset mode sign => +
PLL reference offset value => Auto
LLC => Level 7
Hyper threading (All) => Enabled
EIST => Enabled
Turbo mode => Enabled
CPU C-States => Disabled
CPU spread spectrum => Auto
Fast boot => Disabled
CPU Integrated VR Fault Managment => Disabled
CPU Integrated VR Efficiency Managment => High Performances
CPU Power Phase Control => Extreme
Setup animator => Disabled
Tweaker's paradise :
=> Haswell-E SFR Adjust => Disabled
=> CPU Input (Both options) => Auto


----------



## litster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> 5960x at 4.8GHZ/4.4GHZ cache under water cooling, adaptive/offset voltages RealBench 2.44, stressapptest and Aida cache test stable. RAM is only at 2666MHZ because I have 128GB running two RAM disks.
> 
> Screenshots in a .zip below.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 5960x.zip 3053k .zip file
> 
> 
> .txt file of all BIOS settings.
> 
> 4.8GHZ_setting.txt 34k .txt file
> 
> 
> BIOS screens in spoiler as well.
> 
> Not many will get those clocks at those voltages though, I'm lucky, think I have a really good chip.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> Do you still need the screenshots ?
> I would prefer to put here all main settings of my Core=4.4Ghz/Cache=4.3GHz/RAM=3200MHz OC.
> This OC is stable with following tests :
> => Realbench v2.44 stress test // 8 hours // 16GB RAM (Full RAM system).
> => HCI MemTest v4.6 // 8 hours // 12 threads (1024MB RAM per thread).
> => Aida64 v5.75.3900 Extreme Edition "Cache" stress test // 4 hours.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> BIOS 0801
> Ai Overclock tuner => Manual
> CPU strap => 100
> PLL selection => Auto
> Filter PLL => Auto
> Bclk => 100
> Initial Bclk Frequency => Auto
> ASUS Multicore Enhancement => Auto
> CPU core ratio => Synch all cores
> Internal PLL overvoltage => Disabled
> CPU core ratio=> 44
> CPU cache min => Auto
> CPU Cache max => 43
> Bclk frequency : DRAM frequency ratio => Auto
> DRAM frequency => 3200MHz
> TPU => Keep current settings
> Mode d'économie d'énergie EPU => Disabled
> DRAM Timing Control : 15-16-16-1T-249
> Fully Manual Mode => Disabled
> CPU Core voltage => Adpatative
> Offset mode sign => +
> CPU Core voltage offset => 0.005
> Additional Turbo Mode CPU Core Voltage => 1.22
> CPU Cache voltage => Offset
> Offset mode sign => +
> CPU cache voltage offset => 0.276
> CPU System Agent Voltage offset Mode sign : +
> CPU System Agent Voltage offset = 0.19
> CPU SVID Support => Auto
> CPU Input voltage => 1.85V
> DRAM SVID Support => Auto
> DRAM Voltage (CHA, CHB) => 1.35V
> DRAM Voltage (CHC, CHD) => 1.35V
> PCH Core Voltage=1,05V
> PCH I/O Voltage=1,5V
> Vccio CPU 1,05V Voltage=1,1V
> Vccio PCH 1,05V Voltage=1,05V
> VTTDDR Voltage (CHA, CHB) => Auto
> VTTDDR Voltage (CHC, CHD) => Auto
> PLL termination voltage => Auto
> PLL reference offset mode sign => +
> PLL reference offset value => Auto
> LLC => Level 7
> Hyper threading (All) => Enabled
> EIST => Enabled
> Turbo mode => Enabled
> CPU C-States => Disabled
> CPU spread spectrum => Auto
> Fast boot => Disabled
> CPU Integrated VR Fault Managment => Disabled
> CPU Integrated VR Efficiency Managment => High Performances
> CPU Power Phase Control => Extreme
> Setup animator => Disabled
> Tweaker's paradise :
> => Haswell-E SFR Adjust => Disabled
> => CPU Input (Both options) => Auto


Thanks guys!!!! I have some study to do with your configurations. Good news is last night I updated to BIOS 1003 on my R5E10 board and reconfigured it with my old Adaptive settings and it ran AIDA64 stress (with no FPU test) for over 11 hours over night without errors. I ran another 2 hours of AIDA64 stress with FPU test and that passed too. So may be 1003 is a better BIOS build. The downside is it is at only 4.2GHz and 1.31V VCore. I will try again with lower VCore.

Also, looks like I can't change CPU Input Voltage if it is in Adaptive mode, or did I miss the setting somewhere?


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *litster*
> 
> Thanks guys!!!! I have some study to do with your configurations. Good news is last night I updated to BIOS 1003 on my R5E10 board and reconfigured it with my old Adaptive settings and it ran AIDA64 stress (with no FPU test) for over 11 hours over night without errors. I ran another 2 hours of AIDA64 stress with FPU test and that passed too. So may be 1003 is a better BIOS build. The downside is it is at only 4.2GHz and 1.31V VCore. I will try again with lower VCore.


Realbench is better than Aida64 for global stability test and for CPU stability test.
I use only Aida now for "Cache" test.
I could have some cases where HCI Memtest passed 8 hours, but Aida64 "Cache" crashed after 3 hours.
So I do Aida64 "Cache" as a complementary test to HCI now.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *litster*
> 
> Also, looks like I can't change CPU Input Voltage if it is in Adaptive mode, or did I miss the setting somewhere?


??


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> I could have some cases where HCI Memtest passed 8 hours, but Aida64 "Cache" crashed after 3 hours.


Hello

This is because HCI is not designed for testing cache stability.


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> This is because HCI is not designed for testing cache stability.


Hello Praz,
Cache + RAM interaction is tested in HCI Memtest, but not specifically "Cache" stabilty, yes, you are right.
But many people thinks because they pass HCI, then they are "ok" on RAM stability AND Cache stability....


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> Hello Praz,
> Cache + RAM interaction is tested in HCI Memtest, but not specifically "Cache" stabilty, yes, you are right.
> But many people thinks because they pass HCI, then they are "ok" on RAM stability AND Cache stability....


I'd say you are fine for the ram-cache interaction, but ram is not the only thing cache has going.


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I'd say you are fine for the ram-cache interaction, but ram is not the only thing cache has going.


What do you mean ?


----------



## GRABibus

You mean RAM is not communicating only with Cache ?


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Also, looks like I can't change CPU Input Voltage if it is in Adaptive mode, or did I miss the setting somewhere?


If you look at my screenshots in the spoiler or download the screenshots zip file you'll see where you do everything for adaptive/offset on my earlier post.


----------



## litster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> If you look at my screenshots in the spoiler or download the screenshots zip file you'll see where you do everything for adaptive/offset on my earlier post.


Found it. I think I had CPU SVID Support Enabled and that option hides CPU Input Voltage. I diabled CPU SVID Support and then I can set CPU Input Voltage. I follow your set up for the most part and both RealBench and AIDA64 stress can run for a few hours. I am only at 4.3GHz though, so may be I can lower CPU Input voltage below 1.9V and CPU Core Voltage to below 1.3V. One thing I have noticed is that CPU Input Voltage in BIOS is set to 1.90V but in AIDA64 CPU VRM droops down to 1.84V during stress.

One other thing, CPU cores 2, 4, and 6 are about 6 to 8 degrees C hotter than the other cores. Should I have lower multipliers for these 3 cores?

Thanks.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *litster*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> If you look at my screenshots in the spoiler or download the screenshots zip file you'll see where you do everything for adaptive/offset on my earlier post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Found it. I think I had CPU SVID Support Enabled and that option hides CPU Input Voltage. I diabled CPU SVID Support and then I can set CPU Input Voltage. I follow your set up for the most part and both RealBench and AIDA64 stress can run for a few hours. I am only at 4.3GHz though, so may be I can lower CPU Input voltage below 1.9V and CPU Core Voltage to below 1.3V. One thing I have noticed is that CPU Input Voltage in BIOS is set to 1.90V but in AIDA64 CPU VRM droops down to 1.84V during stress.
> 
> One other thing, CPU cores 2, 4, and 6 are about 6 to 8 degrees C hotter than the other cores. Should I have lower multipliers for these 3 cores?
> 
> Thanks.
Click to expand...

Likely your thermal paste on your heatsink needs to be reapplied. I strongly recommend Grizzly Kryonaut.









Is normal for one or two cores to be 3-5C hotter than the rest though.


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> 5960x at 4.8GHZ/4.4GHZ cache under water cooling, adaptive/offset voltages RealBench 2.44, stressapptest and Aida cache test stable. RAM is only at 2666MHZ because I have 128GB running two RAM disks.


nice, you done won the lottery with that one


----------



## Jpmboy

if anyone is interested: http://www.overclock.net/t/1611567/september-2016-foldathon-monday-26th-28th-12-noon-est-4pm-utc/0_20


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> if anyone is interested: http://www.overclock.net/t/1611567/september-2016-foldathon-monday-26th-28th-12-noon-est-4pm-utc/0_20


Damn it!

Three 980Tis are out currently (not folding) due to a 6700 (non-K) which randomly died. With only a 1080 It won't be too many points going.


----------



## litster

Thanks for all the help so far. I think I am getting somewhere. One question. My RAM is G.Skill Tridentz 3200 cl14. Is this rated at stock CPU speed? When I overclock my CPU to 4.3 GHz, should I up the DRAM voltage to more than 1.35v? Mem test pro failed at 1.35v but passed 100% at 1.36v. Aida no fpu passes but Aida with fpu and occt still fail within 2 hours.

Should I increase DRAM voltage to around 1.4V?


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *litster*
> 
> Thanks for all the help so far. I think I am getting somewhere. One question. My RAM is G.Skill Tridentz 3200 cl14. Is this rated at stock CPU speed? When I overclock my CPU to 4.3 GHz, should I up the DRAM voltage to more than 1.35v? Mem test pro failed at 1.35v but passed 100% at 1.36v. Aida no fpu passes but Aida with fpu and occt still fail within 2 hours.
> 
> Should I increase DRAM voltage to around 1.4V?


Hello

Most ram is qualified at stock CPU speed and 2T. Deviating from that may require manual adjustment of settings and/or voltages.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> Damn it!
> 
> Three 980Tis are out currently (not folding) due to a 6700 (non-K) which randomly died. With only a 1080 It won't be too many points going.


the air cooled 1080 I have folding atm does 900Kppd at 2050. Max T is 65C. I gotta sayt.. I picked up this ASUS 1080 plain jane "turbo" version cause it was the cheapest... turns out is is not a reference PCB... and is loaded with some very solid components in the power section it seems. Of the 3 1080s I've had, this one is the highest clocking (2177+) at stock voltage. Looks more like my Tesla than a gaming card.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *litster*
> 
> Thanks for all the help so far. I think I am getting somewhere. One question. My RAM is G.Skill Tridentz 3200 cl14. Is this rated at stock CPU speed? When I overclock my CPU to 4.3 GHz, should I up the DRAM voltage to more than 1.35v? Mem test pro failed at 1.35v but passed 100% at 1.36v. Aida no fpu passes but Aida with fpu and occt still fail within 2 hours.
> Should I increase DRAM voltage to around 1.4V?


AID w and w/o FPu failing is not likely ram related. I'd first stabilize the cpu OC otherwise it's hard to tell if an HCI failure is ram or cpu. there's no problem running that ram kit at 1.375 and higher (mine is at 1.4 to 1.45V for months now for 3200 or 3400)


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> Damn it!
> 
> Three 980Tis are out currently (not folding) due to a 6700 (non-K) which randomly died. With only a 1080 It won't be too many points going.


Ouch. That no fun. Still one 1080 can still put serious points out.


----------



## litster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Most ram is qualified at stock CPU speed and 2T. Deviating from that may require manual adjustment of settings and/or voltages.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> AID w and w/o FPu failing is not likely ram related. I'd first stabilize the cpu OC otherwise it's hard to tell if an HCI failure is ram or cpu. there's no problem running that ram kit at 1.375 and higher (mine is at 1.4 to 1.45V for months now for 3200 or 3400)


Thanks for help! That seems to be it! I upped my DRAM voltage from 1.36V to 1.40V, and both OCCT and AIDA64 passed after 2 hours of each test. That might had been my problem. I wonder maybe I can go faster thand 4.4GHz. But my Corsair H115i might not be good enough. CPU Package temp gets over 80 degrees C during stress already at 4.3 GHz.


----------



## GRABibus

Hello,
How do you set "internall PLL overvoltage" setting ?
I have read generally That , except in case of extrême overclocking, it can set to auto, but I read It can be set to disabled too.....

So "auto" or " "disabled" ?

From My side I always set It to "disabled".
Should I set It to "auto".

Thank you for Feedback


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> Hello,
> How do you set "internall PLL overvoltage" setting ?
> I have read generally That , except in case of extrême overclocking, it can set to auto, but I read It can be set to disabled too.....
> 
> So "auto" or " "disabled" ?
> 
> From My side I always set It to "disabled".
> Should I set It to "auto".
> 
> Thank you for Feedback


I always leave this on Auto.


----------



## GunnzAkimbo

Currently good on

4.6Ghz V1.300

4Ghz Ring V1.250

SA V1.200

VCCIO V1.150

8x4GB 2666Mhz

1840 Cinebench R15

this MSI board needs slightly higher volts (anything else will lockup), it's not a great board, prefer the new X99 Titanium board.


----------



## webhito

So, for a few weeks my undervolted 5820k ( Offset - 0.050 ) seemed to be working fine, today for some reason it refused to keep loading into windows, freezing just before entering. Had it on stock, now decided to just push it for Doom and a few other games on my list, here's a screenie of my voltages, not sure what might need a little adjusting, probably depriving something lol.


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *webhito*
> 
> So, for a few weeks my undervolted 5820k ( Offset - 0.050 ) seemed to be working fine, today for some reason it refused to keep loading into windows, freezing just before entering. Had it on stock, now decided to just push it for Doom and a few other games on my list, here's a screenie of my voltages, not sure what might need a little adjusting, probably depriving something lol.


Maybe a stupid question, but how could you get into DOOM without loading Windows ?


----------



## webhito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> Maybe a stupid question, but how could you get into DOOM without loading Windows ?


Because my settings are being ******ed, when it loads into windows its all dandy but sometimes it just plain doesn't want to cooperate at all.


----------



## apparition462

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GunnzAkimbo*
> 
> Currently good on
> 4.6Ghz V1.300
> 4Ghz Ring V1.250
> SA V1.200
> VCCIO V1.150
> 8x4GB 2666Mhz
> 
> 1840 Cinebench R15
> 
> this MSI board needs slightly higher volts (anything else will lockup), it's not a great board, prefer the new X99 Titanium board.


whats your cpu input voltage?

Im still tweaking my 5820k so far I'm stable on
cpu input voltage 1.9v (don't know if I should lower this more?)
4.7 Ghz 1.26v (could probably drop voltage more but max temp is 65C at 100% load so don't really need to)
4ghz ring 1.150v
Cinebench score 1410


----------



## GunnzAkimbo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *apparition462*
> 
> whats your cpu input voltage?
> 
> Im still tweaking my 5820k so far I'm stable on
> cpu input voltage 1.9v (don't know if I should lower this more?)
> 4.7 Ghz 1.26v (could probably drop voltage more but max temp is 65C at 100% load so don't really need to)
> 4ghz ring 1.150v
> Cinebench score 1410


auto = 1.92 ish

Depends on what board you use too.

This msi godlike board will set V1.4 vcore at 4.7ghz cpu, and if i set ring to 45, HA! it sets the volts to V1.45. basically turns into a refinery.

My cooling is hopeless, waiting for the Predator 280 to arrive in Australia.

Custom loop has too many parts, looking for a straight in out cooling that AIO provides, but with larger radiator and customizable parts. Can't stand all the tubing going here there and everywhere with a custom loop, and its high maintenance.


----------



## Kimir

Custom loop high maintenance? Nah.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Custom loop high maintenance? Nah.


^^ This !


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Custom loop high maintenance? Nah.


Get an EKWB Predator 280 or 360 AIO. All the benefits of a custom loop, can add a quick disconnect GPU block, three year maintenance!!

http://www.overclock.net/t/1566468/ek-predator-club-discussion-thread/0_50

I get 6-8C better cooling on CPU even with a Titan X GPU block in the loop than my old Corsair 110i GTX. And GPU nevers goes over 50C, both CPU and GPU highly overclocked with max voltage BIOS on the Titan X.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Custom loop high maintenance? Nah.
> 
> 
> 
> Get an EKWB Predator 280 or 360 AIO. All the benefits of a custom loop, can add a quick disconnect GPU block, three year maintenance!!
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1566468/ek-predator-club-discussion-thread/0_50
> 
> I get 6-8C better cooling with my 360 on CPU even with a Titan X GPU block in the loop than my old Corsair 110i GTX. And GPU nevers goes over 50C, both CPU and GPU highly overclocked with max voltage BIOS on the Titan X.
Click to expand...


----------



## GunnzAkimbo

AIO over custom anytime.

The predator 280 is something ive been waiting for.

When it comes to gpu on water, i will get another predator 280 and use that as a separate unit for the gpus. this will all fit neatly in the 2nd partition of the lian li d8000 case.

im more into storage on demand/in house than a case for water cooling, and my internet is just pathetic, 100kb/sec upload.... and cloud as an online storage option, HA!

so there is method, no madness.

I emailed ek to find out when the 280 hits aus, heres the response:

Thank you for contacting us.
Sadly it is not up to us to decide when some product will be available at our resellers stores as they are the ones who manage their stock and decides what they will offer to their customers.
You can of course order it directly from us if you like, but if you have a local vendor, you can of course ask there if they intend to offer it and if not, maybe put some pressure on them to get it.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GunnzAkimbo*
> 
> AIO over custom anytime.
> 
> The predator 280 is something ive been waiting for.
> 
> When it comes to gpu on water, i will get another predator 280 and use that as a separate unit for the gpus. this will all fit neatly in the 2nd partition of the lian li d8000 case.
> 
> im more into storage on demand/in house than a case for water cooling, and my internet is just pathetic, 100kb/sec upload.... and cloud as an online storage option, HA!
> 
> so there is method, no madness.


I think with any Predator if you add a block or anything outside of a QDC they recommend yearly maintenance.


----------



## GunnzAkimbo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> I think with any Predator if you add a block or anything outside of a QDC they recommend yearly maintenance.


i wont be doing that.

by customisable parts i mean new waterblock, different tubing and fittings if desired.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GunnzAkimbo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> I think with any Predator if you add a block or anything outside of a QDC they recommend yearly maintenance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i wont be doing that.
> by customisable parts i mean new waterblock, different tubing and fittings if desired.
Click to expand...

Different tubing, fittings, new waterblock and stuff they recommend yearly maintenance, not every three years on a Predator.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Get an EKWB Predator 280 or 360 AIO. All the benefits of a custom loop, can add a quick disconnect GPU block, three year maintenance!!
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1566468/ek-predator-club-discussion-thread/0_50
> 
> I get 6-8C better cooling on CPU even with a Titan X GPU block in the loop than my old Corsair 110i GTX. And GPU nevers goes over 50C, both CPU and GPU highly overclocked with max voltage BIOS on the Titan X.


everybody has a personal preference, but the bottom line is there is no AIO available (EK, Fisher-Price.. any







) that can keep pace with a custom loop.


----------



## Kimir

I haven't done any maintenance on my SMA8 loop since I swapped the black QDC to silver ones, so it's been a year and 4 months. And before that, I didn't do any for a year too. If I didn't had issue with those crap of black QDC, I wouldn't have emptied the loop and cleaned the rads and blocks.


----------



## GunnzAkimbo

Installing a part in minutes and use immediately is the goal, even with all the plugs still connected (turn off PSU install parts, turn on PSU again). That is the primary objective.

Been using these things for 30 years now, and the swap in and out scenario is #1 over anything.

What i would like to do is get a monoblock on the predator.


----------



## Kutalion

You want fast installation in minutes and then you say i want it with a monoblock. Thats irony if there ever was one.

Monoblocks warrant mb dissasembly thus most work.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *webhito*
> 
> So, for a few weeks my undervolted 5820k ( Offset - 0.050 ) seemed to be working fine, today for some reason it refused to keep loading into windows, freezing just before entering. Had it on stock, now decided to just push it for Doom and a few other games on my list, here's a screenie of my voltages, not sure what might need a little adjusting, probably depriving something lol.


Freezing is almost always cache if you've changed it. Other than that, can be caused by Vcore or very rarely RAM. Too low a Vcore can cause lockups too.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Hello

My 5960x and Godlike is here..



the performance is amazing... its beast and stay under 50c under full load..

8 Core FTW


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello
> 
> My 5960x and Godlike is here..
> 
> 
> 
> the performance is amazing... its beast and stay under 50c under full load..
> 
> 8 Core FTW


'bout time you got an 'X" cpu.


----------



## xurxo1975

Hi All,

Trying to test my overclock with RealBench 2.43 for my CPU 5820K but I´m having issues testing OpenCL, as I always get the following error missing OpenCL.dll.

Any sugestion

Thanks a lot!!!


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xurxo1975*
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> Trying to test my overclock with RealBench 2.43 for my CPU 5820K but I´m having issues testing OpenCL, as I always get the following error missing OpenCL.dll.
> 
> Any sugestion
> 
> Thanks a lot!!!


Are your gpu drivers up to date?


----------



## xurxo1975

Thanks for your quick reply, my GPU is an 980ti and just doublé checked again and it has driver 372.90, if I go to system32 I only see nvopenCL.dll
but not opencl.dll

tried to download it manually and paste it but didn´t work got another error msg

thanks agian


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xurxo1975*
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> Trying to test my overclock with RealBench 2.43 for my CPU 5820K but I´m having issues testing OpenCL, as I always get the following error missing OpenCL.dll.
> 
> Any sugestion
> 
> Thanks a lot!!!


if you recently had a win 10 update (specifically the W10An update), you need to reinstall INtel open CL for W10. just google openCl and DL the version you need from the intel web site (32 or 64 bit).


----------



## xurxo1975

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *xurxo1975*
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> Trying to test my overclock with RealBench 2.43 for my CPU 5820K but I´m having issues testing OpenCL, as I always get the following error missing OpenCL.dll.
> 
> Any sugestion
> 
> Thanks a lot!!!
> 
> 
> 
> if you recently had a win 10 update (specifically the W10An update), you need to reinstall INtel open CL for W10. just google openCl and DL the version you need from the intel web site (32 or 64 bit).
Click to expand...

Will try once I'm in front off my pc

Let me also tell you experts that this morning I had some spare time and let AIDA 64 run for 2 hours without any problem

Setting were 4.4 with adaptive core volt 1.24
Multiplier on 44 and core at 42
All other settings on auto

Temps were below 73 degrees on all cores, except CPU core was 82 but looking at the stats this only happens like 4 times

Do I need to worry about CPU Core temp??

Btw my cooler is a noctua nd15

Thanks for all the help


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xurxo1975*
> 
> Will try once I'm in front off my pc
> 
> Let me also tell you experts that this morning I had some spare time and let AIDA 64 run for 2 hours without any problem
> 
> Setting were 4.4 with adaptive core volt 1.24
> Multiplier on 44 and core at 42
> All other settings on auto
> 
> Temps were below 73 degrees on all cores, except CPU core was 82 but looking at the stats this only happens like 4 times
> 
> Do I need to worry about CPU Core temp??
> 
> Btw my cooler is a noctua nd15
> 
> Thanks for all the help


\
don't know.. your rig is not in your sig (use rigbuilder).


----------



## xurxo1975

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> \
> don't know.. your rig is not in your sig (use rigbuilder).


Updated wiht rigbuiler


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xurxo1975*
> 
> Updated wiht rigbuiler


great! Yeah - I think your temps are okay considering the NH-D14. AID64 is not a very difficult stress test. for something like realbench you'd probably have to lower the multi and voltage to not exceed 80C.

And welcome to OCN!


----------



## xurxo1975

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> great! Yeah - I think your temps are okay considering the NH-D14. AID64 is not a very difficult stress test. for something like realbench you'd probably have to lower the multi and voltage to not exceed 80C.
> 
> And welcome to OCN!


I trying to run realbench but I´m having issue with OpenCL, getting error that this files is not available. I been looking a bit through google and found some links but I don´t find the file as such. I can find this file in system32 *nvopencl.dll* is this normal? should I copy the file and rename it? Probably this is a stuppid question but I would like to fix it

Thanks a lot!


----------



## shampoo911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xurxo1975*
> 
> I trying to run realbench but I´m having issue with OpenCL, getting error that this files is not available. I been looking a bit through google and found some links but I don´t find the file as such. I can find this file in system32 *nvopencl.dll* is this normal? should I copy the file and rename it? Probably this is a stuppid question but I would like to fix it
> 
> Thanks a lot!


idk man, that sounds like a gpu driver problem... why not trying a clean install of the latest drivers?


----------



## xurxo1975

I guess I need to read a bit how to do a clean install of the GPU driver, think I read some time ago that I need to do this with DDU.

Will let you know if this helps
Thanks


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xurxo1975*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> great! Yeah - I think your temps are okay considering the NH-D14. AID64 is not a very difficult stress test. for something like realbench you'd probably have to lower the multi and voltage to not exceed 80C.
> 
> And welcome to OCN!
> 
> 
> 
> I trying to run realbench but I´m having issue with OpenCL, getting error that this files is not available. I been looking a bit through google and found some links but I don´t find the file as such. I can find this file in system32 *nvopencl.dll* is this normal? should I copy the file and rename it? Probably this is a stuppid question but I would like to fix it
> 
> Thanks a lot!
Click to expand...

Download opencl from Microsoft, you install it, either 32 but out 64 bit if you PC is 64 bit. I'd a program you run and install, not a .dll you add.

Google 'opencl download Microsoft'.


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xurxo1975*
> 
> I trying to run realbench but I´m having issue with OpenCL, getting error that this files is not available. I been looking a bit through google and found some links but I don´t find the file as such. I can find this file in system32 *nvopencl.dll* is this normal? should I copy the file and rename it? Probably this is a stuppid question but I would like to fix it
> 
> Thanks a lot!


I would first réinstall graphics drivers.
I had the same issue when I upgraded to Windows 1607.
Réinstalling graphic drivers solved.


----------



## xurxo1975

@shampoo911 @GRABibus @KedarWolf ,

Solved whit DDU and after this I installed the GPU driver thanks to all


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xurxo1975*
> 
> @shampoo911 @GRABibus @KedarWolf ,
> 
> Solved whit DDU and after this I installed the GPU driver thanks to all


You are welcome


----------



## shampoo911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xurxo1975*
> 
> @shampoo911 @GRABibus @KedarWolf ,
> 
> Solved whit DDU and after this I installed the GPU driver thanks to all


anytime dude...


----------



## xurxo1975

Here I'm again I been playing a bit with real bench and it was going pretty well till 4.3 MHz (scored about 140.000) but once I put 4400Mhz I'm unable to get it working (scores about 40000)
The only thing that I change is multiplier and cor voltage

Any advice from the pros???


----------



## Kimir

Tried playing with vccin?


----------



## xurxo1975

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Tried playing with vccin?


Any advice what on a reasonable figure I need to enter in this vccin?

Will look how much i have now

Thanks!


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xurxo1975*
> 
> Here I'm again I been playing a bit with real bench and it was going pretty well till 4.3 MHz (scored about 140.000) but once I put 4400Mhz I'm unable to get it working (scores about 40000)
> The only thing that I change is multiplier and cor voltage
> 
> Any advice from the pros???


http://www.overclock.net/t/1605951/5960x-at-4-8ghz-cache-at-4-4ghz-decent-voltages-g-skill-4x8gb-3000mhz-ddr4-at-3200mhz-bios-screenshots/0_20

Voltages are pretty much around what people use except if you're on air you want lower CPU and CPU cache voltages and you'll need lower clock speeds

Even on an AIO cooler the CPU voltages likely are a bit to high. You should be fine with an AIO CPU 1.25v and CPU cache 1.22v or lower.









You'll likely not get these CPU clocks at even these CPU voltages though, I have a really good chip.









You might want to try Source Clock Tuner, PLL Selection, and Fitter PLL on Auto as some get better results with that. I'm testing those settings as we speak but in the past had more stability manually setting them to what they are in the screenshots.









Edit: These are Adaptive/Offset voltages for CPU and Cache etc. but under load CPU is about 1.314v, cache 1.212v and System Agent about 1.12v, for System Agent try between 1.0v and 1.15v for RAM stability once you get that far.


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xurxo1975*
> 
> Any advice what on a reasonable figure I need to enter in this vccin?
> 
> Will look how much i have now
> 
> Thanks!


Tell us what voltages are you using for the 4.3 stable on vcore and vccin first (and any other major voltages/frequencies could help), every chip is different so you can't rely on what others achieve with their particular sample.


----------



## xurxo1975

IMG_3614.JPG 1914k .JPG file


IMG_3615.JPG 1876k .JPG file


IMG_3616.JPG 1357k .JPG file


IMG_3617.JPG 1926k .JPG file


IMG_3619.JPG 1289k .JPG file

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Tell us what voltages are you using for the 4.3 stable on vcore and vccin first (and any other major voltages/frequencies could help), every chip is different so you can't rely on what others achieve with their particular sample.


The only thing that I have done is change the CPU core volt to 1.235 all other options are on AUTO still I can upload some pictures I will take in a few, btw I just updated my sabertooth to fw 3401... was a bit afraid as it restarted like 4 times till I got to windows


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xurxo1975*
> 
> IMG_3614.JPG 1914k .JPG file
> 
> 
> IMG_3615.JPG 1876k .JPG file
> 
> 
> IMG_3616.JPG 1357k .JPG file
> 
> 
> IMG_3617.JPG 1926k .JPG file
> 
> 
> IMG_3619.JPG 1289k .JPG file
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Tell us what voltages are you using for the 4.3 stable on vcore and vccin first (and any other major voltages/frequencies could help), every chip is different so you can't rely on what others achieve with their particular sample.
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing that I have done is change the CPU core volt to 1.235 all other options are on AUTO still I can upload some pictures I will take in a few, btw I just updated my sabertooth to fw 3401... was a bit afraid as it restarted like 4 times till I got to windows
Click to expand...

Is normal for PC to reboot several times after a BIOS update.

My post earlier with the screenshots are to give you a general idea what to change and the voltages to use for an overclock. The voltages are pretty much around average for what people use except for CPU and CPU cache which are kinda high and the other settings like 'SVIDs Disabled' and 'Optimized' settings are pretty much necessary for a good OC. You pretty much want everything in the BIOS screenshots in most of the settings shown the same except to use voltages good for you.

You can look at my SIG at bottom of my post to get a quick overview of the voltages I used but remember what I said about I use water and the Additional Turbo CPU Core Voltage and CPU Cache voltages are a bit high but be sure to have the SVIDs disabled etc. for the voltages you use to work right.

Also you probably want to go Fully Manual and set the voltages at say 1.23v or lower for CPU and 1.22v or lower for cache with an AIO, like I said System Agent around 1.00 to 1.15. CPU Input between 1.90 and 1.95.

Once you get Fully Manual stable then you can experiment with Adaptive/Offset etc.

Other than CPU, Cache and System Agent voltages being Adaptive/Offset (you won't have to worry about the offset etc. if you go Fully Manual, they'll be what you set them at) the rest of the voltages and settings are pretty much around what they should be. You can keep your memory voltages on Auto and your memory on XMP and timings on Auto for now until you get the CPU stable.

Test the CPU with RealBench with HWInfo running to make sure your CPU Cores and CPU Package temps are under 80C and run AIDA64 cache stress test only to test the cache the same way.

Once you get CPU and cache stable, move on to memory and timings changes etc.

If you have any questions or need clarification let me know.


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xurxo1975*
> 
> IMG_3614.JPG 1914k .JPG file
> 
> 
> IMG_3615.JPG 1876k .JPG file
> 
> 
> IMG_3616.JPG 1357k .JPG file
> 
> 
> IMG_3617.JPG 1926k .JPG file
> 
> 
> IMG_3619.JPG 1289k .JPG file
> 
> The only thing that I have done is change the CPU core volt to 1.235 all other options are on AUTO still I can upload some pictures I will take in a few, btw I just updated my sabertooth to fw 3401... was a bit afraid as it restarted like 4 times till I got to windows


And for memory stability use HCI MemTest during several hours.
As said by Kedarwolf, you are fine with RealBench + Aida64 cache and I should add HCI Memtest.


----------



## saintruski

It was fun to own Haswell e CPUs....but two ASUS motherboards died









What's the resale value of 5960x CPUs


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saintruski*
> 
> It was fun to own Haswell e CPUs....but two ASUS motherboards died
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's the resale value of 5960x CPUs


Let's just say, don't get the X unless you're prepared for a *preeeeeetty* steep drop in value. Have a look on the eBay.


----------



## Kimir

I'm pretty sure he doesn't want to get one, but more like to get rid of one.


----------



## SpeedyIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saintruski*
> 
> It was fun to own Haswell e CPUs....but two ASUS motherboards died
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's the resale value of 5960x CPUs


I'll bite. I bought an i7-5820K and have been playing PCIe lane juggling ever since because my lane requirements have changed. If you want to sell, please send some additional info about your 5960x - when purchased, de-lidded or not, max temp you have pushed it to, etc. I may be interested.

Thanks


----------



## saintruski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpeedyIV*
> 
> I'll bite. I bought an i7-5820K and have been playing PCIe lane juggling ever since because my lane requirements have changed. If you want to sell, please send some additional info about your 5960x - when purchased, de-lidded or not, max temp you have pushed it to, etc. I may be interested.
> 
> Thanks


i dont have rep to sell here...so i don't want to get in trouble, just kind of looking for what it could be sold for elsewhere.

The two id be selling are not even used, they are recently intel warrantied (thats how they are new). No idea how they overclock, no idea about the temps, not de lidded, still covered by warranty until 2020. The seal on the box is broken because i was going to test them for DOA because ive had that issue before (never got around to it), then my asus RMA went down hill and fast at that point.

i don't know the value of a unsealed unused cpu that i dont know anything about (performance wise), not even a drip of paste in the vent hole, i was going throw it up on ebay or craigslist i just don't know what the resale value on something like that would be. That is why im asking people here lol, i still have a third that works and i need the extra money more right now.

those broken seals might kill the resale value as new is what i was thinking.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpeedyIV*
> 
> I'll bite. I bought an i7-5820K and have been playing PCIe lane juggling ever since because my lane requirements have changed. If you want to sell, please send some additional info about your 5960x - when purchased, *de-lidded or not,* max temp you have pushed it to, etc. I may be interested.
> 
> Thanks


I can guarantee that it is not delidded (soldered IHS)


----------



## SpeedyIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I can guarantee that it is not delidded (soldered IHS)


Ya - Your right... Actually I read somewhere that it CAN be done but you need special tools (and big Bagongas)


----------



## SpeedyIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xurxo1975*
> 
> IMG_3614.JPG 1914k .JPG file
> 
> 
> IMG_3615.JPG 1876k .JPG file
> 
> 
> IMG_3616.JPG 1357k .JPG file
> 
> 
> IMG_3617.JPG 1926k .JPG file
> 
> 
> IMG_3619.JPG 1289k .JPG file
> 
> The only thing that I have done is change the CPU core volt to 1.235 all other options are on AUTO still I can upload some pictures I will take in a few, btw I just updated my sabertooth to fw 3401... was a bit afraid as it restarted like 4 times till I got to windows


Is it just me or can no one else see these BIOS pics?


----------



## SpeedyIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xurxo1975*
> 
> IMG_3614.JPG 1914k .JPG file
> 
> 
> IMG_3615.JPG 1876k .JPG file
> 
> 
> IMG_3616.JPG 1357k .JPG file
> 
> 
> IMG_3617.JPG 1926k .JPG file
> 
> 
> IMG_3619.JPG 1289k .JPG file
> 
> The only thing that I have done is change the CPU core volt to 1.235 all other options are on AUTO still I can upload some pictures I will take in a few, btw I just updated my sabertooth to fw 3401... was a bit afraid as it restarted like 4 times till I got to windows


Is it just me or can no one else see these BIOS
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saintruski*
> 
> i dont have rep to sell here...so i don't want to get in trouble, just kind of looking for what it could be sold for elsewhere.
> 
> The two id be selling are not even used, they are recently intel warrantied (thats how they are new). No idea how they overclock, no idea about the temps, not de lidded, still covered by warranty until 2020. The seal on the box is broken because i was going to test them for DOA because ive had that issue before (never got around to it), then my asus RMA went down hill and fast at that point.
> 
> i don't know the value of a unsealed unused cpu that i dont know anything about (performance wise), not even a drip of paste in the vent hole, i was going throw it up on ebay or craigslist i just don't know what the resale value on something like that would be. That is why im asking people here lol, i still have a third that works and i need the extra money more right now.
> 
> those broken seals might kill the resale value as new is what i was thinking.


Hmm - Yes I see what you mean. When I sliced open the seal on my 5820K I felt like it was the point of no return. I REALLY wanted a 40 lane CPU but those darn Lotto ping pong balls just were not cooperating. I am not sure what the policies of this forum are about member to member sales so I am going to go look it up before going any further other than to say that I am interested. I am curious what happened to your 2 ASUS MOBOs, if you don't mind my asking. And to be clear, you have TWO 5960x that you are thinking about selling?


----------



## saintruski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpeedyIV*
> 
> Hmm - Yes I see what you mean. When I sliced open the seal on my 5820K I felt like it was the point of no return. I REALLY wanted a 40 lane CPU but those darn Lotto ping pong balls just were not cooperating. I am not sure what the policies of this forum are about member to member sales so I am going to go look it up before going any further other than to say that I am interested. I am curious what happened to your 2 ASUS MOBOs, if you don't mind my asking. And to be clear, you have TWO 5960x that you are thinking about selling?


- I had the asus issue where their boards input deadly voltage into your CPUs without you setting it that way. Intel was nice enough to keep giving me new CPUs, however i ran into a roadblock with ASUS where they just stopped trying to repair my motherboards and said i had damaged them when i sent them in for RMA. (discussed here http://www.overclock.net/t/1561131/5960x-dead)

- yes i have TWO that i am going to be selling

- the rules are pretty well stated that i am not qualified to sell here, link to where my products are being sold from elsewhere etc etc etc. i read them pretty thoroughly, i did not come across any rules telling me i wasn't allowed to get any advice on how much my CPUs could be resold for, unless i missed it.


----------



## SpeedyIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saintruski*
> 
> - I had the asus issue where their boards input deadly voltage into your CPUs without you setting it that way. Intel was nice enough to keep giving me new CPUs, however i ran into a roadblock with ASUS where they just stopped trying to repair my motherboards and said i had damaged them when i sent them in for RMA. (discussed here http://www.overclock.net/t/1561131/5960x-dead)
> 
> - yes i have TWO that i am going to be selling
> 
> - the rules are pretty well stated that i am not qualified to sell here, link to where my products are being sold from elsewhere etc etc etc. i read them pretty thoroughly, i did not come across any rules telling me i wasn't allowed to get any advice on how much my CPUs could be resold for, unless i missed it.


Ya I just read through the rules for selling on this forum and you (and I) are not qualified as you have to have 35 Reps. I only have 2 as I am not a super experienced overclocker so most of my posts are asking questions, not giving helpful advice. I do when I can but I am basically a newb compared to most of the members here. Anyway, that said, we'd best just drop this conversation as any deal we might make is clearly in violation of the forum rules. So, best of luck with your sale of the CPUs. I would say checking E-Bay is probably a good way to determine what an open-box 5960K is worth. I looked and there are a couple "Used" ones listed, and I guess, unfortunately yours would qualify as "Used" which sucks but open box is open box. FWIW, I do believe that you have not even plugged them into a socket but as a buyer, I would devalue a chip in an opened box.

I would like to ask about this ASUS MOBO issue as this is the first I have heard of it and its pretty scary if what you say is true. I have heard many people say not to trust your CPU to 5-Way Optimization or other manufacturers' offerings of one-click magical overclocking - that they can apply voltages that are dangerous, especially while running some CPU stress programs link Prime 95. I can see that happening but I think anyone who is overclocking their CPU (or RAM or GPU) is going to be watching voltages and temps like a hawk after reboot and certainly while running a stress test. Right?

I have an Asus X99-Deluxe II and I do trust it to do what I tell it to do though I do leave a lot of settings on AUTO which is in effect handing control to the MOBO. Should I be worried?









Thanks!


----------



## saintruski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpeedyIV*
> 
> Ya I just read through the rules for selling on this forum and you (and I) are not qualified as you have to have 35 Reps. I only have 2 as I am not a super experienced overclocker so most of my posts are asking questions, not giving helpful advice. I do when I can but I am basically a newb compared to most of the members here. Anyway, that said, we'd best just drop this conversation as any deal we might make is clearly in violation of the forum rules. So, best of luck with your sale of the CPUs. I would say checking E-Bay is probably a good way to determine what an open-box 5960K is worth. I looked and there are a couple "Used" ones listed, and I guess, unfortunately yours would qualify as "Used" which sucks but open box is open box. FWIW, I do believe that you have not even plugged them into a socket but as a buyer, I would devalue a chip in an opened box.
> 
> *I would like to ask about this ASUS MOBO issue as this is the first I have heard of it and its pretty scary if what you say is true. I have heard many people say not to trust your CPU to 5-Way Optimization or other manufacturers' offerings of one-click magical overclocking - that they can apply voltages that are dangerous, especially while running some CPU stress programs link Prime 95. I can see that happening but I think anyone who is overclocking their CPU (or RAM or GPU) is going to be watching voltages and temps like a hawk after reboot and certainly while running a stress test. Right?*
> 
> I have an Asus X99-Deluxe II and I do trust it to do what I tell it to do though I do leave a lot of settings on AUTO which is in effect handing control to the MOBO. Should I be worried?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!


at the time of it happening it was not overclocked, was never overclocked, never used auto overclocking tools (you can see me discussing this on the last sever pages of the thread). The boards that, from what i know, this issue is to most commonly occur on is rampage v extreme, x99 strix, X99-E WS, and the original x99 deluxe. I used rampage v extremes.

I am not sure you should be worried, as they sell a lot, so its hard to get a hold of the exact number of how many are affected out there. However if it happens to you then you obviously get a bad taste in your mouth that will stay there for a while.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saintruski*
> 
> - I had the asus issue where their boards input deadly voltage into your CPUs without you setting it that way. Intel was nice enough to keep giving me new CPUs, however i ran into a roadblock with ASUS where they just stopped trying to repair my motherboards and said i had damaged them when i sent them in for RMA. (discussed here http://www.overclock.net/t/1561131/5960x-dead)
> 
> - yes i have TWO that i am going to be selling
> 
> - the rules are pretty well stated that i am not qualified to sell here, link to where my products are being sold from elsewhere etc etc etc. i read them pretty thoroughly, i did not come across any rules telling me i wasn't allowed to get any advice on how much my CPUs could be resold for, unless i missed it.


Guys - just take this to private messaging.

And regarding the "ASUS" problem you have had, with 2 boards apparently, is not someing 99% of owners have experienced. I have 4 ROG boards running right now (R5E-10, R5E, R4BE, M8Impact) and I've never had any of these apply a voltage I did not input. As for canned OC tools, many have excellent results with these - I would not use these from any MB manufacturer.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> And regarding the "ASUS" problem you have had, with 2 boards apparently, is not someing 99% of owners have experienced. I have 4 ROG boards running right now (R5E-10, R5E, R4BE, M8Impact) and I've never had any of these apply a voltage I did not input. As for canned OC tools, many have excellent results with these - I would not use these from any MB manufacturer.


Ditto, been running over a year on an ASUS Mobo, no issues (apart from the USB boot lag with a PS4 controller plugged in).


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I can guarantee that it is not delidded (soldered IHS)


Old Lynnfield (i7 875K) delidded with procedure pics =D
http://www.overclock.net/t/1611368/old-lynnfield-i7-875k-delidded-with-procedure-pics-d


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> Old Lynnfield (i7 875K) delidded with procedure pics =D
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1611368/old-lynnfield-i7-875k-delidded-with-procedure-pics-d


yeah - I know it CAN be done... but I also knew that one was not delidded.


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Guys - just take this to private messaging.
> 
> And regarding the "ASUS" problem you have had, with 2 boards apparently, is not someing 99% of owners have experienced. I have 4 ROG boards running right now (R5E-10, R5E, R4BE, M8Impact) and I've never had any of these apply a voltage I did not input. As for canned OC tools, many have excellent results with these - I would not use these from any MB manufacturer.


Ditto.

I have countless of Z87, Z97, Z170, and X79 / X99 boards at work operating in... lets just say much more strenuous conditions than your average gamer.... all overclocked to pretty decent conditions without any issues. Variety of different BIOS versions and HW configs with no voltage errors.

Not only that my personal systems have been pushed hard and back with 0 issues.


----------



## litster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *litster*
> 
> Thanks guys!!!! I have some study to do with your configurations. Good news is last night I updated to BIOS 1003 on my R5E10 board and reconfigured it with my old Adaptive settings and it ran AIDA64 stress (with no FPU test) for over 11 hours over night without errors. I ran another 2 hours of AIDA64 stress with FPU test and that passed too. So may be 1003 is a better BIOS build. The downside is it is at only 4.2GHz and 1.31V VCore. I will try again with lower VCore.
> 
> Also, looks like I can't change CPU Input Voltage if it is in Adaptive mode, or did I miss the setting somewhere?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *litster*
> 
> Found it. I think I had CPU SVID Support Enabled and that option hides CPU Input Voltage. I diabled CPU SVID Support and then I can set CPU Input Voltage. I follow your set up for the most part and both RealBench and AIDA64 stress can run for a few hours. I am only at 4.3GHz though, so may be I can lower CPU Input voltage below 1.9V and CPU Core Voltage to below 1.3V. One thing I have noticed is that CPU Input Voltage in BIOS is set to 1.90V but in AIDA64 CPU VRM droops down to 1.84V during stress.
> 
> One other thing, CPU cores 2, 4, and 6 are about 6 to 8 degrees C hotter than the other cores. Should I have lower multipliers for these 3 cores?
> 
> Thanks.


Hi guys. It has been 3 weeks and I have been tuning my setup. I lapped the Corsair H115i's water block and I got about 8 degrees lower CPU core temps. I can now run it stable at VCore 1.19V adaptive and VCCSA at 1.12V (+ 0.255V offset). It passed 3 hours of OCCT and 1 failure of 500% Memtest Pro. So there is still some stability issue. At VCore 1.19V and VCCSA at 1.26V (+0.395V offset), it passed 3 hours OCCT and no errors after 500% memtest pro, twice.

So it seems higher VCCSA at 1.26V is more stable. But is 1.26V for VCCSA too high? Any recommendation on how best to lower VCCSA and keep it stable? Thanks.

Other settings:
bclk and strap: 100Mhz
Input voltage: 1.92V
DRAM voltage: 1.38V
Cache voltage: auto (35x), not overclocking cache yet
LLC: level 7


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *litster*
> 
> Hi guys. It has been 3 weeks and I have been tuning my setup. I lapped the Corsair H115i's water block and I got about 8 degrees lower CPU core temps. I can now run it stable at VCore 1.19V adaptive and VCCSA at 1.12V (+ 0.255V offset). It passed 3 hours of OCCT and 1 failure of 500% Memtest Pro. So there is still some stability issue. At VCore 1.19V and VCCSA at 1.26V (+0.395V offset), it passed 3 hours OCCT and no errors after 500% memtest pro, twice.
> 
> So it seems higher VCCSA at 1.26V is more stable. But is 1.26V for VCCSA too high? Any recommendation on how best to lower VCCSA and keep it stable? Thanks.
> 
> Other settings:
> bclk and strap: 100Mhz
> Input voltage: 1.92V
> DRAM voltage: 1.38V
> Cache voltage: auto (35x), not overclocking cache yet
> LLC: level 7


Hi,
which type of RAM do you use ? (Stock freq, CL, etc....)
What is your RAM overclock ? (timings, etc..)

Maybe your RAM overclock is too agressive and you have tio play and tweak again with timings and RAM frequency ?

1.26V vccsa is high.
If you enter it manually in Bios, you will have a red alert.

It is not usual to be obliged to have vccsa at this value to get stability.

Most of the people are between 0.95V and 1.1V.


----------



## litster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> Hi,
> which type of RAM do you use ? (Stock freq, CL, etc....)
> What is your RAM overclock ? (timings, etc..)
> 
> Maybe your RAM overclock is too agressive and you have tio play and tweak again with timings and RAM frequency ?
> 
> 1.26V vccsa is high.
> If you enter it manually in Bios, you will have a red alert.
> 
> It is not usual to be obliged to have vccsa at this value to get stability.
> 
> Most of the people are between 0.95V and 1.1V.


I am using G.Skill Tridentz 3200Cl14 32GB (4x8GB) RAM. DRAM voltage at 1.38V.

Auto VCCSA is not stable. Agreed that 1.26V is too high. I need to find a lower range of VCCSA that is stable. I am running AIDA64 with VCCSA 1.024V ( +0.16V offset) going on 1.5 hours and it hasn't failed yet.


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *litster*
> 
> I am using G.Skill Tridentz 3200Cl14 32GB (4x8GB) RAM. DRAM voltage at 1.38V.
> 
> Auto VCCSA is not stable. Agreed that 1.26V is too high. I need to find a lower range of VCCSA that is stable. I am running AIDA64 with VCCSA 1.024V ( +0.16V offset) going on 1.5 hours and it hasn't failed yet.


Which options did you choose in Aida stress test ? Only Memory ?
You have to refer to HCI or GSAT for memory stability. Aida is not properly help you to conclude for RAM stability...

Did you try to downclock RAM and run HCI ?
Or increase Vdimm to 1.4V (Or a little bit more) ?


----------



## litster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> Which options did you choose in Aida stress test ? Only Memory ?
> You have to refer to HCI or GSAT for memory stability. Aida is not properly help you to conclude for RAM stability...
> 
> Did you try to downclock RAM and run HCI ?


I have not tried downclocking RAM. With higher VCCSA setting at 1.25V, OCCT passed after 3hours of tests, and HCI MemtestPro passed 500% with zero error. But when I ran AIDA 64 (with FPU test enabled), it failed after 20 minutes. core temps were in low 70s degree C.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *litster*
> 
> I have not tried downclocking RAM. With higher VCCSA setting at 1.25V, OCCT passed after 3hours of tests, and HCI MemtestPro passed 500% with zero error. But when I ran AIDA 64 (with FPU test enabled), it failed after 20 minutes. core temps were in low 70s degree C.


does it pass ADI64 w/o FPU checked?
ram should be good, and likely cache too...


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *litster*
> 
> I have not tried downclocking RAM. With higher VCCSA setting at 1.25V, OCCT passed after 3hours of tests, and HCI MemtestPro passed 500% with zero error. But when I ran AIDA 64 (with FPU test enabled), it failed after 20 minutes. core temps were in low 70s degree C.


That's not clear for me.
You mean Aida with only FPU checked or FPU+CPU+Cache+Memory checked ?


----------



## litster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> That's not clear for me.
> You mean Aida with only FPU checked or FPU+CPU+Cache+Memory checked ?


Sorry, my bad. I mean Aida with FPU+CPU+Cache+Memory checked. It just finshed 3.5 hours of Aida with no failure. I just stopped it and now it is running OCCT. It has been an hour and it is still going with no failure yet. This is the currently settings.

43X @ 100MHz Bclk
CPU Core: 1.239V (1.23V is BIOS)
CPU VRM 1.888V (1.92V in BIOS)
CPU VID: 1.242V
DIMM AB 1.351V
DIMM CD 1.378V
PCH Core: 1.047V
CPU Cache 1.216V (+0.300 in BIOS, only 35x, can probably go higher)
VCCIO: 1.080V (1.075 in BIOS)
VCCSA 1.024V (+0.16V in BIOS)


----------



## litster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> does it pass ADI64 w/o FPU checked?
> ram should be good, and likely cache too...


I ran AIDA64 without FPU long time ago and I remember it passed. I can try again. As of right now with the current settings, OCCT 3-hour test passed, AIDA64 with FPU and other tests (no GPU test has no errors after 4 hours. I am now running HCI MemtestPro 500%.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *litster*
> 
> I ran AIDA64 without FPU long time ago and I remember it passed. I can try again. As of right now with the current settings, OCCT 3-hour test passed, AIDA64 with FPU and other tests (no GPU test has no errors after 4 hours. I am now running HCI MemtestPro 500%.


hci covers the ram really well, and does a good job on the cache too.


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *litster*
> 
> Sorry, my bad. I mean Aida with FPU+CPU+Cache+Memory checked. It just finshed 3.5 hours of Aida with no failure. I just stopped it and now it is running OCCT. It has been an hour and it is still going with no failure yet. This is the currently settings.
> 
> 43X @ 100MHz Bclk
> CPU Core: 1.239V (1.23V is BIOS)
> CPU VRM 1.888V (1.92V in BIOS)
> CPU VID: 1.242V
> DIMM AB 1.351V
> DIMM CD 1.378V
> PCH Core: 1.047V
> CPU Cache 1.216V (+0.300 in BIOS, only 35x, can probably go higher)
> VCCIO: 1.080V (1.075 in BIOS)
> VCCSA 1.024V (+0.16V in BIOS)


Why do you have VdimmAB différent from VdimmCD ?


----------



## Blameless

Some boards have a slight skew between memory channel voltages as each pair of channels on each side of the CPU has it's own VRM.


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> Some boards have a slight skew between memory channel voltages as each pair of channels on each side of the CPU has it's own VRM.


Ok, but 20mV seems High !

Could this explain maybe RAM stability issue in case of for example 1.35 V on one Channel would be unsufficient for stability versus 1.37V ?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> Ok, but 20mV seems High !
> 
> Could this explain maybe RAM stability issue in case of for example 1.35 V on one Channel would be unsufficient for stability versus 1.37V ?


nah - that variance is normal and may not be real anyway. You need to measure it with a DIMM to know what it actually is.

these were grabbed within a few seconds of eachother (while folding on GPUs) bios is set to 1.45V.


----------



## deegzor

Hello,

I just finished putting together my x99 build and joined the haswell-e club with i7-5820k so count me in!









Things didn't go as smooth as hoped though. My motherboards ram slot a1 doesn't recognize that ram is installed in it, i have tried with all 4 sticks and they work in all other slots but not in this one. Motherboard manufacturer recommends to occupy slots a1,b1,c1 and d1 when using 4 sticks in quad channel mode but using these slots it only detects 24gb of total ram and from slots b1,c1 and d1. Neither bios or os (win10) detects the stick in slot a1.

However my pc works normally and memory is stable this way using xmp profile but it's pure idiocracy to buy 32gb ram and only be able to use 24gb of it. So i tried all different slot combinations and figured that if i use b1,b2,c1,d1 my board detects all sticks and shows 32gb of total memory in os. Everything great problem solved... not quite, with this memory setup i get random bsods with error code "irql not less or equal"

I have tried fiddling with voltages and timings with no luck.. tried also without xmp profile and manually adjusting the timings, speed and voltage to g.skills rated specs. upped vccsa till 1.2v and ram voltage to 1.4 but no added stability there.

Any tips to try before sending mobo and ram back to retailer?

my full pc specs are on my accounts rig.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deegzor*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> I just finished putting together my x99 build and joined the haswell-e club with i7-5820k so count me in!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Things didn't go as smooth as hoped though. My motherboards ram slot a1 doesn't recognize that ram is installed in it, i have tried with all 4 sticks and they work in all other slots but not in this one. Motherboard manufacturer recommends to occupy slots a1,b1,c1 and d1 when using 4 sticks in quad channel mode but using these slots it only detects 24gb of total ram and from slots b1,c1 and d1. Neither bios or os (win10) detects the stick in slot a1.
> 
> However my pc works normally and memory is stable this way using xmp profile but it's pure idiocracy to buy 32gb ram and only be able to use 24gb of it. So i tried all different slot combinations and figured that if i use b1,b2,c1,d1 my board detects all sticks and shows 32gb of total memory in os. Everything great problem solved... not quite, with this memory setup i get random bsods with error code "irql not less or equal"
> 
> I have tried fiddling with voltages and timings with no luck.. tried also without xmp profile and manually adjusting the timings, speed and voltage to g.skills rated specs. upped vccsa till 1.2v and ram voltage to 1.4 but no added stability there.
> 
> Any tips to try before sending mobo and ram back to retailer?
> 
> my full pc specs are on my accounts rig.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


On ASUS motherboards I've always used the four coloured slots out of the eight, not the black ones, the blue or red ones, whatever the four coloured are.









Edit: And try taking compressed air and blowing out the slots and cleaning the contacts on the DIMMs, sometimes dust in the slots or other contaminants on the gold coloured contacts on the memory can be an issues.


----------



## deegzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> On ASUS motherboards I've always used the four coloured slots out of the eight, not the black ones, the blue or red ones, whatever the four coloured are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: And try taking compressed air and blowing out the slots and cleaning the contacts on the DIMMs, sometimes dust in the slots or other contaminants on the gold coloured contacts on the memory can be an issues.


Thanks for responding! a1,b1,c1 and d1 slots are the coloured ones and i've already tried to clean the slots with canned air. Also reaseated cpu cooler couple times with tighter and looser seating.


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deegzor*
> 
> Thanks for responding! a1,b1,c1 and d1 slots are the coloured ones and i've already tried to clean the slots with canned air. Also reaseated cpu cooler couple times with tighter and looser seating.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deegzor*
> 
> Thanks for responding! a1,b1,c1 and d1 slots are the coloured ones and i've already tried to clean the slots with canned air. Also reaseated cpu cooler couple times with tighter and looser seating.


Do you have possibility to test 4 other sticks from another brand ?
This is the first thing I would try.

Otherwise, I already had this issue which was due to bent pins on CPU socket


----------



## deegzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> Do you have possibility to test 4 other sticks from another brand ?
> This is the first thing I would try.
> 
> Otherwise, I already had this issue which was due to bent pins on CPU socket


Sadly no, only got ddr4 dual kit :S Did you rma the board or was the pins bent by own hand?


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *deegzor*
> 
> Thanks for responding! a1,b1,c1 and d1 slots are the coloured ones and i've already tried to clean the slots with canned air. Also reaseated cpu cooler couple times with tighter and looser seating.
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *deegzor*
> 
> Thanks for responding! a1,b1,c1 and d1 slots are the coloured ones and i've already tried to clean the slots with canned air. Also reaseated cpu cooler couple times with tighter and looser seating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you have possibility to test 4 other sticks from another brand ?
> This is the first thing I would try.
> 
> Otherwise, I already had this issue which was due to bent pins on CPU socket
Click to expand...

Yes, I agree with Grab, it's almost always to do with bent pins in the CPU socket, I was just going to post that here when I saw they already did.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deegzor*
> 
> Sadly no, only got ddr4 dual kit :S Did you rma the board or was the pins bent by own hand?


Sorry if you posted this already.. but if you do a complete clear cmos and post to bios do all 4 stick show up (check the asus spd tool also)?


----------



## deegzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Sorry if you posted this already.. but if you do a complete clear cmos and post to bios do all 4 stick show up (check the asus spd tool also)?


Not when using the asus recommended colored ram slots. with using 3 colored 1 black they do.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deegzor*
> 
> Not when using the asus recommended colored ram slots. with using 3 colored 1 black they do.


so, if all 4 sticks register when tested solo in slots other than a1, AND if you examine the cpu socket with a mag glass and do not spot bent pins, AND you have relaxed all mount screws, it's probably best to return the board to your place of purchase if possible (as a DOA) or sub an RMA request to ASUS service.









Also, if you are in North America, post the problem *HERE*


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deegzor*
> 
> Sadly no, only got ddr4 dual kit :S Did you rma the board or was the pins bent by own hand?


In fact I had another issue => When i changed RAM frequency in Bios, when I saved by F10 and reboot, then my PC entered into a loop => Black screen. I couldn't even post. don't remember the Q-code.

I took it back to the reseller.

There was one bent pin on CPU socket.

When I bought the MOBO to the reseller, i took a special warantee during one year (+50€) with which I can get a new MOBO from them, if the one I have is not working anymore.

So, I got a new Deluxe-II


----------



## litster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> Why do you have VdimmAB différent from VdimmCD ?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> Ok, but 20mV seems High !
> 
> Could this explain maybe RAM stability issue in case of for example 1.35 V on one Channel would be unsufficient for stability versus 1.37V ?


Sorry, I had a typo there. They are set to 1.38V in BIOS. And in OS AIDA says they are 1.378V and 1.381V. I had them up to 1.40V by that didn't seem to help. Now that the system is stabilized, I might change it back to 1.35V

Thank you all for your help. The last change that made it stable was VCCSA from +0.255V to +0.16V and VCCIO 1.05V to 1.075V. VCCIO change probably wasn't needed.


----------



## apparition462

Added more to my 5820K OC

http://valid.x86.fr/92vxpq

It's stable


----------



## deegzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> so, if all 4 sticks register when tested solo in slots other than a1, AND if you examine the cpu socket with a mag glass and do not spot bent pins, AND you have relaxed all mount screws, it's probably best to return the board to your place of purchase if possible (as a DOA) or sub an RMA request to ASUS service.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, if you are in North America, post the problem *HERE*


Yes i've tried all that and even managed to get a friend to bring his ddr4 kit for testing and it doesn't recognize his ram either on slot a1.

Thanks for the input, i have decided to rma the board with retailer. I wanted to avoid this since the retailer is located in different country and i will be without a mb for atleast 2 weeks









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> In fact I had another issue => When i changed RAM frequency in Bios, when I saved by F10 and reboot, then my PC entered into a loop => Black screen. I couldn't even post. don't remember the Q-code.
> 
> I took it back to the reseller.
> 
> There was one bent pin on CPU socket.
> 
> When I bought the MOBO to the reseller, i took a special warantee during one year (+50€) with which I can get a new MOBO from them, if the one I have is not working anymore.
> 
> So, I got a new Deluxe-II


That's awesome







i hope my rma case will go as smoothly as your's without the added warranty


----------



## deegzor

Btw on different note is 5820k or haswell-e even cabable of running 32gb (4 sticks) over 3000mhz? I found very mixed info with my gOOgling


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deegzor*
> 
> Btw on different note is 5820k or haswell-e even cabable of running 32gb (4 sticks) over 3000mhz? I found very mixed info with my gOOgling


The new 3200 Trident Z will with really great timings on a 5820k, 5930k or 5960x

You can even do 64GB with excellent timings as the new kits 64GB are still single sided. 128GB kits you still have trouble as they are ask still double sided and most won't do 3000 or higher especially on the 100 strap. Couldn't with three different CPUs with 128GB Corsair LPX 3000.


----------



## Jpmboy

^^ This
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deegzor*
> 
> Yes i've tried all that and even managed to get a friend to bring his ddr4 kit for testing and it doesn't recognize his ram either on slot a1.
> 
> Thanks for the input, i have decided to rma the board with retailer. I wanted to avoid this since the retailer is located in different country and i *will be without a mb for atleast 2 weeks*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's awesome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i hope my rma case will go as smoothly as your's without the added warranty


sorry to hear that.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Hello

Just want to ask about the Ram compatibility with Godlike and 5960x..

I'm using 8*4GB Gskill Ripjaws 4 2666mhz CL 15-15-15.. all work fine with XMP on.. No problem at all..

I'm looking on the new corsair vengeance led.. 4*8GB @2666mhz CL16 kit.. but can't find that on MSI Website as compatible or not









this the kit

https://www.amazon.com/Corsair-Vengeance-PC4-21300-Systems-CMU32GX4M4A2666C16R/dp/B01HKF58A4/ref=sr_1_9?ie=UTF8&qid=1477163307&sr=8-9&keywords=corsair+vengeance+led

Any help appreciated


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *apparition462*
> 
> Added more to my 5820K OC
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/92vxpq
> 
> It's stable


4.8GHz stable ? Nice !

Would like to see some screenshots of stress tests


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Just want to ask about the Ram compatibility with Godlike and 5960x..
> 
> I'm using 8*4GB Gskill Ripjaws 4 2666mhz CL 15-15-15.. all work fine with XMP on.. No problem at all..
> 
> I'm looking on the new corsair vengeance led.. 4*8GB @2666mhz CL16 kit.. but can't find that on MSI Website as compatible or not
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this the kit
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Corsair-Vengeance-PC4-21300-Systems-CMU32GX4M4A2666C16R/dp/B01HKF58A4/ref=sr_1_9?ie=UTF8&qid=1477163307&sr=8-9&keywords=corsair+vengeance+led
> 
> Any help appreciated


if you go from populating all 8 slots to only 4 with higher density sticks, you may not do as well as the current 8 sticks perform. Any reason you are thinking of down grading to a lower bin ram kit?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> if you go from populating all 8 slots to only 4 with higher density sticks, you may not do as well as the current 8 sticks perform. Any reason you are thinking of down grading to a lower bin ram kit?


Honestly the current kit is very old and look ugly while the new kit will improve the whole build..

i'm not sure if i will notic any difference on performance as the 5960x is crazy fast.. i didnt oc that at all as all games smmoth and stay over 100fps... 8 Core's FTW


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Honestly the current kit is very old and look ugly while the new kit will improve the whole build..
> 
> i'm not sure if i will notic any difference on performance as the 5960x is crazy fast.. i didnt oc that at all as all games smmoth and stay over 100fps... 8 Core's FTW


if you are going for looks, then it don;t matter whether they run at XMp or SPD.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> if you are going for looks, then it don;t matter whether they run at XMp or SPD.


My point, I need memory kit work on XMP.. I hate tuning the SA and testing memory stability..


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> My point, I need memory kit work on XMP.. I hate tuning the SA and testing memory stability..


I wouldn't count on XMP out of the box working w/o some tuning if the kit is not on the QVL list. Lol - just clean up the ram you got.


----------



## Archangel

Hi all,

add me as well please. Here is my 5960x overclocked to 4.6 with only 1.285V.

http://valid.x86.fr/6r3y2p

I will use this post to ask what in general is safe temp for 24/7 use ? I have very strange situation HW info is reporting the "package temp" at 80 C on peaks. But my core max temp is around 71 C.


----------



## streetjumper16

My 5820k VID 0.939 run 4600mhz @ 1.208v 2h Prime95 stable!
Cache & Ram @ stock.

Very nice CPU


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Archangel*
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> add me as well please. Here is my 5960x overclocked to 4.6 with only 1.285V.
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/6r3y2p
> 
> I will use this post to ask what in general is safe temp for 24/7 use ? I have very strange situation HW info is reporting the "package temp" at 80 C on peaks. But my core max temp is around 71 C.


Package temp can run usually 10°c above core temps.
Safe temps => Core max temps and CPU Package max temp = 80°C during stress tests.


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *streetjumper16*
> 
> My 5820k VID 0.939 run 4600mhz @ 1.208v 2h Prime95 stable!
> Cache & Ram @ stock.
> 
> Very nice CPU


Which test of Prime 95 and which version ?
What are your temps ?


----------



## streetjumper16

Version 27 1344k Test
Temp max 70°C Core


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *streetjumper16*
> 
> Version 27 1344k Test
> Temp max 70°C Core


Nice.
Test also with OCCT (some hours of Large Data Set test).
Now good luck for cache and memory


----------



## apparition462

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> 4.8GHz stable ? Nice !
> 
> Would like to see some screenshots of stress tests


I can when i get home, what stress tests do you wanna see? Cinebench scores ~1426 on the cpu benchmark. Temps go no higher than 68C at the lowest fan speed i could set.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *apparition462*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> 4.8GHz stable ? Nice !
> 
> Would like to see some screenshots of stress tests
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can when i get home, what stress tests do you wanna see? Cinebench scores ~1426 on the cpu benchmark. Temps go no higher than 68C at the lowest fan speed i could set.
Click to expand...

Myself, the ones I swear by are RealBench, Aida64 cache stress test and StressAppTest in Linux or HCI Memtest in Windows.

What voltages are you CPU and cache at?


----------



## apparition462

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Myself, the ones I swear by are RealBench, Aida64 cache stress test and StressAppTest in Linux or HCI Memtest in Windows.
> 
> What voltages are you CPU and cache at?


Ya, ill post back some realbench results and aida 64. Never used any of the memtest stuft. Voltages are pretty low. Cpu vcore is 1.29v and cache is 1.150 volts

Its also stable at 4.7 ghz 1.26v , since the 4.8 is still under 1.3v ill probably keep it for 24/7. Overclocks more than my 4790k haha


----------



## Kimir

You've got a good sample there.


----------



## lilchronic

Post some hwbot x265 2.0 results. Download Link: HWBOT_X265_2.0


----------



## Kimir

Well, since the release of Hwbot x265 v2.0.0, I've been trying to run 4.7Ghz on my 5960X again. Didn't had issue yesterday with cores at 4.7 and cache at 4.3 with 1.37v and 1.25v respectively while using the same 1.96v VCCIN as always, but this time I increase the llc from 6 to 7.
I recall I had many bsod with 4.7 cores and 4.4 cache so I gave it a try today, same bsod on that profile (which I had increase cores voltage to 1.395v but keeping 1.96v vccin and llc 6). Dropped down the vcore to 1.37v and increase vccin to 1.98v and llc 7 worked this time (1.96v and llc 7 bsod too).
I guess the increase from 1.25v to 1.3v on the cache alongside the higher vcore needed for 4.7 require me to push the vccin a bit more. I'll see if I can drop the vcore a notch, I think some fine tuning is possible there.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Post some hwbot x265 2.0 results. Download Link: HWBOT_X265_2.0
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


New monitor or is it just that background that grabbed my attention.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> New monitor or is it just that background that grabbed my attention.


Different background i guess. I have folder with like 100 different backgrounds i have been collecting and it just shuffle's through them all.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Well, since the release of Hwbot x265 v2.0.0, I've been trying to run 4.7Ghz on my 5960X again. Didn't had issue yesterday with cores at 4.7 and cache at 4.3 with 1.37v and 1.25v respectively while using the same 1.96v VCCIN as always, but this time I increase the llc from 6 to 7.
> I recall I had many bsod with 4.7 cores and 4.4 cache so I gave it a try today, same bsod on that profile (which I had increase cores voltage to 1.395v but keeping 1.96v vccin and llc 6). Dropped down the vcore to 1.37v and increase vccin to 1.98v and llc 7 worked this time (1.96v and llc 7 bsod too).
> I guess the increase from 1.25v to 1.3v on the cache alongside the higher vcore needed for 4.7 require me to push the vccin a bit more. I'll see if I can drop the vcore a notch, I think some fine tuning is possible there.


Hey Kimir - what package temp are you getting at 4.7 on that 5969X when running the new x265? Daum, mine hit 80C !








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Different background i guess. I have folder with like 100 different backgrounds i have been collecting and it just shuffle's through them all.


Ah, Florida... nice. it's getting cold up here in PA.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Well, since the release of Hwbot x265 v2.0.0, I've been trying to run 4.7Ghz on my 5960X again. Didn't had issue yesterday with cores at 4.7 and cache at 4.3 with 1.37v and 1.25v respectively while using the same 1.96v VCCIN as always, but this time I increase the llc from 6 to 7.
> I recall I had many bsod with 4.7 cores and 4.4 cache so I gave it a try today, same bsod on that profile (which I had increase cores voltage to 1.395v but keeping 1.96v vccin and llc 6). Dropped down the vcore to 1.37v and increase vccin to 1.98v and llc 7 worked this time (1.96v and llc 7 bsod too).
> I guess the increase from 1.25v to 1.3v on the cache alongside the higher vcore needed for 4.7 require me to push the vccin a bit more. I'll see if I can drop the vcore a notch, I think some fine tuning is possible there.


Kimir, Cookies and Jpmboy,

http://hwbot.org/submission/3350314_

Rank 1 5960x HWBOT X265 Benchmark 4K Enthusiast League.









I'm not trying to rub it in but I'm pretty proud of this. Entry level motherboard, clocks not extremely high, older memory, all in all took a ton of tweaking my setup to get this far.









Setup isn't the same as my SIG, I need to change it, at the SIG clocks was getting BSODs with X265.









Sorry for the double post, posted in other forum first, then realized x265 discussion was here.

And updated my SIG.


----------



## MR-e

Here's my crack at the new hwbot x265 =]


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Hey Kimir - what package temp are you getting at 4.7 on that 5969X when running the new x265? Daum, mine hit 80C !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, Florida... nice. it's getting cold up here in PA.


So does mine, and it's October now, so my ambient is 21°c and not 27°c like in August. I've ran it with four instance for giggle, while leaving Aida stress test window in the background for the graph and temp history, I was surprised by the VRM temp.


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Kimir, Cookies and Jpmboy,
> 
> http://hwbot.org/submission/3350314_
> 
> Rank 1 5960x HWBOT X265 Benchmark 4K Enthusiast League.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not trying to rub it in but I'm pretty proud of this. Entry level motherboard, clocks not extremely high, older memory, all in all took a ton of tweaking my setup to get this far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Setup isn't the same as my SIG, I need to change it, at the SIG clocks was getting BSODs with X265.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the double post, posted in other forum first, then realized x265 discussion was here.
> 
> And updated my SIG.


Lol. Should have replied to you here then. Great stuff dude. Keep pushing! The weather is only getting cooler


----------



## MR-e

Updated with no pmode


----------



## Jpmboy

46/42/3200


----------



## lilchronic




----------



## Mr-Dark

@Jpmboy

I think I will keep the current kit, as after installing 2* MSI 1070 Gaming-X the build look very good..



with some RGB



and both at 16X... Thanks to the 5960X











All games stable at 144fps @1440p.. I'm not sure if i will push this cpu or not..lol


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> @Jpmboy
> 
> I think I will keep the current kit, as after installing 2* MSI 1070 Gaming-X the build look very good..
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with some RGB
> 
> 
> 
> and both at 16X... Thanks to the 5960X
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All games stable at 144fps @1440p.. I'm not sure if i will push this cpu or not..lol


uh.. you are running that 5960X at stock clocks? (nah.. can't be).


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> uh.. you are running that 5960X at stock clocks? (nah.. can't be).


Hahaha, Its crazy fast on stock clock..lol

I think I will push it to 4Ghz not more as the temp very low now.. barely touch 50c


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hahaha, Its crazy fast on stock clock..lol
> 
> I think I will push it to 4Ghz not more as the temp very low now.. barely touch 50c


Very nice rig, but please, overclock that beast !!








We are not on www.atstock.net


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> Very nice rig, but please, overclock that beast !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are not on www.atstock.net


Hahah, Thanks bro

The problem, I can't see any game push the cpu more than 40%..lol all stable at 144fps







but i will push it to 4Ghz or 4.2ghz at low volt


----------



## Kimir

If you want to go easy, set your goal with a certain voltage. The highest your cooling capability allow, like 1.25v and see what frequency you can get with that. Maybe you are hiding a gem that could reach 4.7Ghz with such low voltage.


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> If you want to go easy, set your goal with a certain voltage. The highest your cooling capability allow, like 1.25v and see what frequency you can get with that. Maybe you are hiding a gem that could reach 4.7Ghz with such low voltage.


I am Realbench stable at 4,7GHz and Vcore =1,25V With My i7-5930K.
But during realbench test, Core temps are below 80C thanks to the fantastic NH-D15, but package temps go above 80C...

Are you sure 80C is also a limit for package temp ? Can't we go until 85C ?


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> I am Realbench stable at 4,7GHz and Vcore =1,25V With My i7-5930K.
> But during realbench test, Core temps are below 80C thanks to the fantastic NH-D15, but package temps go above 80C...
> 
> Are you sure 80C is also a limit for package temp ? Can't we go until 85C ?


It's not about being sure but rather a personal preference on this. I'm fine with higher than that myself, then there is the Asus thermal control tool kicking in and reduce both voltage and frequency.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> If you want to go easy, set your goal with a certain voltage. The highest your cooling capability allow, like 1.25v and see what frequency you can get with that. Maybe you are hiding a gem that could reach 4.7Ghz with such low voltage.


Hahah, its within the average.. 4.5Ghz @1.29v.. but i think 4Ghz @ 1.100v is the sweet spot


----------



## shampoo911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> I am Realbench stable at 4,7GHz and Vcore =1,25V With My i7-5930K.
> But during realbench test, Core temps are below 80C thanks to the fantastic NH-D15, but package temps go above 80C...
> 
> Are you sure 80C is also a limit for package temp ? Can't we go until 85C ?


4.7ghz with just 1.25v??????????????????????????????????????????? sir, you have a nice chip there...

im pushing 1.26 for 4.4ghz and hitting almost 70ºC with a predator 360...

and you are using a nhd15... sigh... i envy you


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> I am Realbench stable at 4,7GHz and Vcore =1,25V With My i7-5930K.
> But during realbench test, Core temps are below 80C thanks to the fantastic NH-D15, but package temps go above 80C...
> 
> Are you sure 80C is also a limit for package temp ? Can't we go until 85C ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.7ghz with just 1.25v??????????????????????????????????????????? sir, you have a nice chip there...
> 
> im pushing 1.26 for 4.4ghz and hitting almost 70ºC with a predator 360...
> 
> and you are using a nhd15... sigh... i envy you
Click to expand...

4.7 CPU, 4.4 cache, 3200 memory at these voltages, I'm pretty happy all in all.


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> 4.7ghz with just 1.25v??????????????????????????????????????????? sir, you have a nice chip there...
> 
> im pushing 1.26 for 4.4ghz and hitting almost 70ºC with a predator 360...
> 
> and you are using a nhd15... sigh... i envy you


Currently I am running Realbench at core=4,7GHz cache=4,5GHz.

Vcore=1,20Vadaptative
Vcache=1,22V
Vccin=1,8V

I try to lower package temp


----------



## Jpmboy

^^ the 6 core cpus are somewhat easier to tame than the 8-core X chips.


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> ^^ the 6 core cpus are somewhat easier to tame than the 8-core X chips.


Depends.....some 6cores CPU are much difficult to OC than 5960X for example....look at Kedarwolf sample








Depends on the batches.....
Main difficulty with 8cores vs 6cores is temperature


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> Depends.....some 6cores CPU are much difficult to OC than 5960X for example....look at Kedarwolf sample
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Depends on the batches.....
> Main difficulty with 8cores vs 6cores is temperature


I wouldn't make a generalization based on one exception chip - overall , 8 cores are more difficult to tgame (eg, control temperatures etc). For instance, IF I were to accept 80C temps for package on this 6950X, I could run much higher clocks, my 2+ year old 5960X runs 4.7 with 1.375V, cache needs >1.3 for higher than 4.2. Neither is a temperature limit.


----------



## shampoo911

holy cow... and i freak out because of a 70ºC on the hottest core of my 5930k


----------



## Kimir

Why are ya so easily scared, tjmax on those thing is 105°c init?


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> IF I were to accept 80C temps for package on this 6950X, I could run much higher clocks, my 2+ year old 5960X runs 4.7 with 1.375V, cache needs >1.3 for higher than 4.2. Neither is a temperature limit.


You don't accept 80°c on CPKG as a limit ?
Then, which temperature as max do you consider ?

Since many years we can read everywhere that the only limit was 80°c on cores.
We know that we have to deal also with CPKG.

But if we consider limits less than 80°C for CPKG, it means in 95% of the case that we have to consider less than 70°C as max temp on cores, as usually CPKG is running between 5°C to 10°C hotter than cores...


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> You don't accept 80°c on CPKG as a limit ?
> Then, which temperature as max do you consider ?
> 
> Since many years we can read everywhere that the only limit was 80°c on cores.
> We know that we have to deal also with CPKG.
> 
> But if we consider limits less than 80°C for CPKG, it means in 95% of the case that we have to consider less than 70°C as max temp on cores, as usually CPKG is running between 5°C to 10°C hotter than cores...


nope - not for my 24/7 clocks.. just my personal limit.


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> nope - not for my 24/7 clocks.. just my personal limit.


OK...


----------



## KedarWolf

http://hwbot.org/submission/3351925_kedarwolf_hwbot_x265_benchmark___4k_core_i7_5960x_15.54_fps/

Latest submission.


----------



## Kimir

Don't be shy, do it at 4.8Ghz, I'm sure your cooling can handle an additional 0.08v for a quick x265 bench.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> http://hwbot.org/submission/3351925_kedarwolf_hwbot_x265_benchmark___4k_core_i7_5960x_15.54_fps/
> 
> Latest submission.


sub some point-earning benchmarks...


----------



## Associated

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Don't be shy, do it at 4.8Ghz, I'm sure your cooling can handle an additional 0.08v for a quick x265 bench.


Hey, this post just got me thinking, once I read some "formula" how much voltage you need per core per 100mHz overclock, can't seem to find that post, any idea what I am talking about? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Associated*
> 
> Hey, this post just got me thinking, once I read some "formula" how much voltage you need per core per 100mHz overclock, can't seem to find that post, any idea what I am talking about? Thanks in advance.


I don't know of a formula, but 0.01v per 100Mhz per core has proven close to the reality for both x79 and x99 for me.


----------



## whitrzac

I have a x99 classified and 5930k, if I buy 3200mhz+ memory, will it run at 3200mhz? I'm getting mixed signals, some say yes, others no...

I would be looking at 4x8gb of 3200+ memory.


----------



## mus1mus

Go pick a 3200 C14 TridentZ. Not anything else like 3200 Ripjaws V. Your best bet.

TridentZ 3200 C14 Quad Kit.


----------



## whitrzac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Go pick a 3200 C14 TridentZ. Not anything else like 3200 Ripjaws V. Your best bet.
> 
> TridentZ 3200 C14 Quad Kit.


I was thinking more along the lines of the ripjaws V cl16 kit that's on sale right now.... I can justify $160 for memory, not $250+









http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231942&ignorebbr=1

Maybe the 2x16gb tridentz kit, but I would be going from quad channel back too dual for a while...

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232206&ignorebbr=1


----------



## mus1mus

I have those RipjawsVs.

They can run at 3200 but performs less than 2666 C12s.


----------



## whitrzac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I have those RipjawsVs.
> 
> They can run at 3200 but performs less than 2666 C12s.


They also cost 1/2 as much...


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whitrzac*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I have those RipjawsVs.
> 
> They can run at 3200 but performs less than 2666 C12s.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They also cost 1/2 as much...
Click to expand...

Half as reliable too if you want to run a flat out 3200.

FYI, 3 kits of mine were set to 2666 C14 for complete stability.


----------



## whitrzac

What about these?

I would be going from quad back to dual channel, at least temporarily(6-12m)
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232206


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whitrzac*
> 
> What about these?
> 
> I would be going from quad back to dual channel, at least temporarily(6-12m)
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232206


If you can still wait and save a bit, buy the Quad kit for less issues with X99. This platform is so picky, you might get into issues when running different bins.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232348&cm_re=Tridentz-_-20-232-348-_-Product

For reference, I binned 12 sticks of 3200 C16 RipjawsV. I was able to gather 4 sticks that can do 3200 C13 on singles, C14 trio. But can't or was not able to run 3200 C15 on all fours. That's just annoying.


----------



## GunnzAkimbo

5960X

V1.300 4.6ghz core

V1.300 4.2ghz ring

8 sticks 2666mhz C14

MSI mobo needs higher volts (not a overclocking board, just a gaming mobo, don't even really game on it so it's just a mobo now).

New predator 280mm does good. (hope it doesn't wee inside my case).


----------



## Streetdragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GunnzAkimbo*
> 
> 5960X
> V1.300 4.6ghz core
> V1.300 4.2ghz ring
> 8 sticks 2666mhz C14
> 
> MSI mobo needs higher volts (not a overclocking board, just a gaming mobo, don't even really game on it so it's just a mobo now).
> New predator 280mm does good. (hope it doesn't wee inside my case).


hmm ring voltage maybe a bit high.. but the core is nice!


----------



## KedarWolf

http://hwbot.org/submission/3352896_

My AIDA64 bench.


----------



## done12many2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> http://hwbot.org/submission/3351925_kedarwolf_hwbot_x265_benchmark___4k_core_i7_5960x_15.54_fps/
> 
> Latest submission.


I really need to get more involved with HWBOT. I've always been interested, but I just never really submitted anything.

You've got a nice chip bud. I think it was the highest 5960x x265 score a day ago.


----------



## Kimir

It was indeed, before you came in. Btw, check the rules, your score does not comply to them.


----------



## done12many2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> It was indeed, before you came in. Btw, check the rules, your score does not comply to them.


Thanks. Like I said, I don't really sub scores there, but I happen to be working on a faster run. I'll make sure I'm in compliance on the next run, whatever that entails.

It's not exactly the most appealing looking site. 5 minutes there and I seem ready to move along.


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *done12many2*
> 
> Thanks. Like I said, I don't really sub scores there, but I happen to be working on a faster run. I'll make sure I'm in compliance on the next run, whatever that entails.
> 
> It's not exactly the most appealing looking site. 5 minutes there and I seem ready to move along.


Yeah the site is not the best there is, plus bench like this one doesn't even award point, sigh. To be competitive on that thing, you need to do the same old *erm* bench.
On the rules part on that particular bench, here it is: http://hwbot.org/news/12505_application_175_rules/


----------



## done12many2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Yeah the site is not the best there is, plus bench like this one doesn't even award point, sigh. To be competitive on that thing, you need to do the same old *erm* bench.
> On the rules part on that particular bench, here it is: http://hwbot.org/news/12505_application_175_rules/


Thanks man. I'll fix it if I don't beat it as I keep screenshots of everything I do.


----------



## shampoo911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> http://hwbot.org/submission/3352896_
> 
> My AIDA64 bench.


holy feces man...

the 5960x imc is really a strong one


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> It was indeed, before you came in. Btw, check the rules, your score does not comply to them.


I checked the rules, my benchmarks complies, Kimir, or were you not taking to me?


----------



## done12many2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> I checked the rules, my benchmarks complies, Kimir, or were you not taking to me?


He was talking to me. I'm a rookie, but I knew better. I just ran it and submitted out of curiosity, but I'm about to fix it with a new sub.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *done12many2*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> I checked the rules, my benchmarks complies, Kimir, or were you not taking to me?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was talking to me. I'm a rookie, but I knew better. I just ran it and submitted out of curiosity, but I'm about to fix it with a new sub.
Click to expand...

Oh, okay, I was confused.


----------



## done12many2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Yeah the site is not the best there is, plus bench like this one doesn't even award point, sigh. To be competitive on that thing, you need to do the same old *erm* bench.
> On the rules part on that particular bench, here it is: http://hwbot.org/news/12505_application_175_rules/


You may need some binoculars or a magnifying glass to see, but I'm in compliance now. It felt like the right thing to do since I submitted the previous run incorrectly. Thanks for the link.









http://hwbot.org/submission/3353169_done12many2_hwbot_x265_benchmark___4k_core_i7_5960x_15.68_fps


----------



## MR-e

Looks good, nice timings on your memory too. Just right click -> view new tab and it brings the image up in full res.


----------



## Kimir

Ahah, no need for binocular, right click and open pic in a new tab does the job.
Nice one, now I get why you get such score. I'm stuck within 15.3 ish on my rig, and about 15 on daily 4.6/4.3. What's your cache voltage on that run, that's some sick cache clock!


----------



## dVeLoPe

i have a question about my chip

what is the gaming benefit of running say 4.0 or 4.3 or 4.5 ??

voltage needed for anything about 4.3 apparantly is not worth it to me.

bad chip? 5820k also might you guys help me determine whats a ''stable'' test other then Real Bench 2.44?


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dVeLoPe*
> 
> i have a question about my chip
> 
> what is the gaming benefit of running say 4.0 or 4.3 or 4.5 ??
> 
> voltage needed for anything about 4.3 apparantly is not worth it to me.
> 
> bad chip? 5820k also might you guys help me determine whats a ''stable'' test other then Real Bench 2.44?


We would need more informations about your settings.

What do you mean by "voltage needed for anything about 4.3 apparantly is not worth it to me."


----------



## deegzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> The new 3200 Trident Z will with really great timings on a 5820k, 5930k or 5960x
> 
> You can even do 64GB with excellent timings as the new kits 64GB are still single sided. 128GB kits you still have trouble as they are ask still double sided and most won't do 3000 or higher especially on the 100 strap. Couldn't with three different CPUs with 128GB Corsair LPX 3000.


Hello,

Coming back to my post about defective motherboard which would not recognize any ram in A channel slots. Now i got new mb asus x99-a 2 with working ram channels. I would love some tips to getting my G.Skill TridentZ F4-3200C16D-16GTZB kit stable. It will post on xmp settings and voltages, but hci memtest shows errors within minutes. I have tried upping vccsa from 1.02 up until 1.3v with no difference to stability. Dram voltage from 1.35 to 1.45 again no affect on stability. Doesn't matter if i have my cpu oc or not the memory behaves the same.

I have been able to get my ram stable @2666mhz 1.35v with tigtened primaries.


----------



## SpeedyIV

Where can I download Asus Memtweakit? I don't see a download link when I Google it. ROG does not list X99 as compatible but I see people here using it with X99 boards so I guess it is? Can someone confirm this and provide a download link?

Edited - Nevermind - found a download link but still request confirmation that it will run properly on X99 - specifically X99- Deluxe-II

Thanks!


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpeedyIV*
> 
> Where can I download Asus Memtweakit? I don't see a download link when I Google it. ROG does not list X99 as compatible but I see people here using it with X99 boards so I guess it is? Can someone confirm this and provide a download link?
> 
> Thanks!


http://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/RAMPAGE_V_EXTREMEU31/HelpDesk_Download/ Under Utilities Windows 10 64 bit.

Edit: Never version here.

http://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/ROG-RAMPAGE-V-EDITION-10/HelpDesk_Download/


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Will this kit pair well with a 5960X and RVE/X99-Deluxe?
> 
> Not concerned about the deca-core CPU. Would have gone for the octa even if it were Broadwell-E.
> 
> Thanks for the quick info. Much appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't recommend this kit for few reason. First being it's a dual channel kit, you want a 4 dimms kit for X99. It's tested/rated for 100 serie chipset (ie z170) and those timing doesn't indicated samsung B-die chip. It could be something else.
> If you really want 3200Mhz, I'd recommend either GSkill F4-3200C14Q-32GVK (or GVR, being Ripjaws V) or F4-3200C14Q-32GTZ (being TridentZ).
> Hynix based kit can also overclock quite well, my HyperX Predator 2666c13 (4x4GB) can do 3200 cas 16 with 1.4v.
Click to expand...

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232219&cm_re=F4-3200C14Q-32GVK-_-20-232-219-_-Product

GSkill F4-3200C14Q-32GVK is $20 cheaper than the Trident Z C14 and I like the black heat sinks better!!

Should I go for it?


----------



## KedarWolf

After a bit of research went with:

F4-3200C14Q-32GVK

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232219&cm_re=F4-3200C14Q-32GVK-_-20-232-219-_-Product









I really like the black heat sinks.


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deegzor*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> Coming back to my post about defective motherboard which would not recognize any ram in A channel slots. Now i got new mb asus x99-a 2 with working ram channels. I would love some tips to getting my G.Skill TridentZ F4-3200C16D-16GTZB kit stable. It will post on xmp settings and voltages, but hci memtest shows errors within minutes. I have tried upping vccsa from 1.02 up until 1.3v with no difference to stability. Dram voltage from 1.35 to 1.45 again no affect on stability. Doesn't matter if i have my cpu oc or not the memory behaves the same.
> 
> I have been able to get my ram stable @2666mhz 1.35v with tigtened primaries.


I have set exactly same seeting than here (Core = 4.4GHz, Cache=4.2GHz, RAM = 2666Mhz with 13-14-14-31 CR1) to have a comparison base on Aida64 benchmark.
i don't have same MOBO and I don't have same RAM brand and type, but at least, to compare on maximum common settings.
I have roughly same results for cache and memory latency, but for Read, Write and copy memory, I habve 3000MB/s to 4000MB/s less.

As I have only 16MB RAM Quad Channel, can this difference be explained by memory amount (Versus 32GB here) ?
Does the RAM amount has an influence on the Read, Write and copy values of the Aida64 benchmark or does the RAM amount has no influence on Aida64 memory benchmark ?


----------



## GRABibus

I could see some benchmarks on the net where one guy compared 16GB and 32GB :

16GB :

http://www.casimages.com/img.php?i=16102912350917369814590619.png

32GB :

http://www.casimages.com/img.php?i=16102912351017369814590620.png

Yes, there is a difference


----------



## deegzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> I could see some benchmarks on the net where one guy compared 16GB and 32GB :
> 
> 16GB :
> 
> http://www.casimages.com/img.php?i=16102912350917369814590619.png
> 
> 32GB :
> 
> http://www.casimages.com/img.php?i=16102912351017369814590620.png
> 
> Yes, there is a difference


Also worth noting is that i have tightened secondary and tertiary timings includin rtl/io which also explains the performance difference.


----------



## slayer6288

I keep getting intermittently running hci memtest DRIVER_CORRUPTED_EXPOOL Blue Screen Error (0x000000C5). I have my system at full stock and passed aida64 cache 4.5 hours and 12 hours of x264 stress test. I also passed googlestressapp for 2 hours (2 straight 1 hour runs). For some reason in realbench or hci memtest I get this bluescreen. is my ram faulty possibly or?

Specs:

5930k
Rampage v Extreme
32gb 2666mhx hyperx 13-14-14-15 ram
980ti
1200w platt evga power supply


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> I could see some benchmarks on the net where one guy compared 16GB and 32GB :
> 
> 16GB :
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.casimages.com/img.php?i=16102912350917369814590619.png
> 
> 32GB :
> 
> http://www.casimages.com/img.php?i=16102912351017369814590620.png
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, there is a difference


More latency, but increased throughput too. Also you might want to edit your post with spoiler tags around those MASSIVE screenshots.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slayer6288*
> 
> I keep getting intermittently running hci memtest DRIVER_CORRUPTED_EXPOOL Blue Screen Error (0x000000C5). I have my system at full stock and passed aida64 cache 4.5 hours and 12 hours of x264 stress test. I also passed googlestressapp for 2 hours (2 straight 1 hour runs). For some reason in realbench or hci memtest I get this bluescreen. is my ram faulty possibly or?y


What third party drivers do you have installed? Sounds like the stress from Realbench or HCI (pins 100% load) is causing those to hang.


----------



## slayer6288

I did just a brand new clean install of windows 10 anniversary. The only drivers are what it default installs. The only thing I can think of is ram is bad or somehow this is an issue with windows 10 anniversary.


----------



## Associated

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slayer6288*
> 
> I did just a brand new clean install of windows 10 anniversary. The only drivers are what it default installs. The only thing I can think of is ram is bad or somehow this is an issue with windows 10 anniversary.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> What third party drivers do you have installed? Sounds like the stress from Realbench or HCI (pins 100% load) is causing those to hang.


Didn't nvidia drivers cause some crashes with HCI and Realbench?


----------



## slayer6288

I mean that would explain a lot since the ram is 2 hours google app stress test stable


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> I could see some benchmarks on the net where one guy compared 16GB and 32GB :
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 16GB :
> 
> http://www.casimages.com/img.php?i=16102912350917369814590619.png
> 
> 32GB :
> 
> http://www.casimages.com/img.php?i=16102912351017369814590620.png
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, there is a difference


Basically - it's not the amount of ram.. it;''s whether all ram slots are populated (especially with ASUS t-topology)


----------



## SpeedyIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> http://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/RAMPAGE_V_EXTREMEU31/HelpDesk_Download/ Under Utilities Windows 10 64 bit.
> 
> Edit: Never version here.
> 
> http://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/ROG-RAMPAGE-V-EDITION-10/HelpDesk_Download/


Thanks! Downloaded and it works on my X99-Deluxe II


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Basically - it's not the amount of ram.. it;''s whether all ram slots are populated (especially with ASUS t-topology)


Ok, thanks.


----------



## slayer6288

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Associated*
> 
> Didn't nvidia drivers cause some crashes with HCI and Realbench?


anyone else ever hear of this?


----------



## Arctucas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slayer6288*
> 
> anyone else ever hear of this?


No issue for me.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slayer6288*
> 
> anyone else ever hear of this?


Realbench and Maxwell SLI = crash but Pascal SLI is work fine..


----------



## jura11

Hi guys

Thinking go route of custom water loop with 360mm radiator and 240mm at bottom,would love to put 360mm at bottom,but I'm running too many HDD

Not sure if its worth to go,right now my temps with 4.5GHz OC I'm getting 62-65°C when I render,in Prime or other benches I'm getting 72°C on PKG max,that's with NH-D15

Plan is to cool my GTX1080 with Titan X which are right now air cooled,GTX 1080 is Zotac and Titan X is cooled by Raijintek Morpheus II,temps on GTX1080 are in 70's on very high load when I render in IRAY or in Octane with +100MHz OC on core/200MHz on memory,TX running lot cooler at 50-53°C as max with +90MHz OC on core(1450MHz)

Not sure if I will gain on lower temps on CPU or I just build custom water loop only for GPU

Thanks guys for any suggestions

Thanks,Jura


----------



## slayer6288

So an update and makes me even more confused. I passed HCI memtest at 1000% with the nvidia drivers uninstalled in windows 10 at both 2666mhz previously stable settings and stock. At 2666mhz and stock in hci i sometimes get the driver corrupted expool bsod with the nvidia drivers installed. Is this a result of bad memory or just shotty nvidia drivers? I am able to pass x265 overkill non stop no bsod x264 12 hours aida 64 cache 6+ hours stock and at 4.2ghz on cache which was my previously stable cache before this all started and x264 and x265 with my 5930k at the previously stable 4.5ghz and at stock also. IDK what to do anymore and it is driving me crazy. Is there a way to run realbench without the nvidia drivers and use the stock windows display drivers? I need opencl.dll though which is an issue also ARGGGGGGH damn pcs man
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Associated*
> 
> Didn't nvidia drivers cause some crashes with HCI and Realbench?


So an update and makes me even more confused. I passed HCI memtest at 1000% with the nvidia drivers uninstalled in windows 10 at both 2666mhz previously stable settings and stock. At 2666mhz and stock in hci i sometimes get the driver corrupted expool bsod with the nvidia drivers installed. Is this a result of bad memory or just shotty nvidia drivers? I am able to pass x265 overkill non stop no bsod x264 12 hours aida 64 cache 6+ hours stock and at 4.2ghz on cache which was my previously stable cache before this all started and x264 and x265 with my 5930k at the previously stable 4.5ghz and at stock also. IDK what to do anymore and it is driving me crazy. Is there a way to run realbench without the nvidia drivers and use the stock windows display drivers? I need opencl.dll though which is an issue also ARGGGGGGH damn pcs man


----------



## Associated

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slayer6288*
> 
> So an update and makes me even more confused. I passed HCI memtest at 1000% with the nvidia drivers uninstalled in windows 10 at both 2666mhz previously stable settings and stock. At 2666mhz and stock in hci i sometimes get the driver corrupted expool bsod with the nvidia drivers installed. Is this a result of bad memory or just shotty nvidia drivers? I am able to pass x265 overkill non stop no bsod x264 12 hours aida 64 cache 6+ hours stock and at 4.2ghz on cache which was my previously stable cache before this all started and x264 and x265 with my 5930k at the previously stable 4.5ghz and at stock also. IDK what to do anymore and it is driving me crazy. Is there a way to run realbench without the nvidia drivers and use the stock windows display drivers? I need opencl.dll though which is an issue also ARGGGGGGH damn pcs man


Yes you can, when LuxMark starts you have in upper left corner "Mode" and pause. As far as HCI goes try maximum of 90-95% ram usage.


----------



## Kimir

Realbench shouldn't crash the driver while running anyway, at the end of the stress test, yes with some generation of cards, but if crash during the test, your graphic card isn't stable.
Indeed, for HCI, reducing the allocation should prevent the driver to crash (and recover) as you'll be leaving more ressources for the system (implied the services, Nvidia ones included).


----------



## KedarWolf

Does this screenshot include everything needed for Haswell-E Overclock Leaderboard? Rank 1 HWBot AIDA64 memory benchmark.

http://hwbot.org/submission/3359309_

http://valid.x86.fr/wrjkzn



Edit: Never mind, Read OP.


----------



## slayer6288

So my Driver Corrupted Expool BSOD error I was getting in windows 10 1607 version does not happen on windows 8.1. Passed 16 hours of realbench stress testing and 1200% hci memtest with same bios settings. With windows 10 I get a driver corrupted expool error right away in real bench and a little bit into hci memtest. If i uninstall nvidia drivers i can pass hci memtest no problem but I cant run real bench without nvidia drivers (opencl.dll missing) with nvidia drivers uninstalled. So I am guessing this is a nvidia driver issue with windows 10 maybe wddm 2.1 i wonder is th2 build has this issue and here this whole time I thought my system wasnt stable and my ram was bad.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slayer6288*
> 
> So my Driver Corrupted Expool BSOD error I was getting in windows 10 1607 version does not happen on windows 8.1. Passed 16 hours of realbench stress testing and 1200% hci memtest with same bios settings. With windows 10 I get a driver corrupted expool error right away in real bench and a little bit into hci memtest. If i uninstall nvidia drivers i can pass hci memtest no problem but I cant run real bench without nvidia drivers (opencl.dll missing) with nvidia drivers uninstalled. So I am guessing this is a nvidia driver issue with windows 10 maybe wddm 2.1 i wonder is th2 build has this issue and here this whole time I thought my system wasnt stable and my ram was bad.


for sure.. w10 is "still maturing". 1607 really is not ready for prime time. 1511 and 1581( I think) are pretty good w/ drivers. I recently had USB issues after a Critical update, and had to use a restore point before the problem was gone. (USB mass storage device driver)


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> for sure.. w10 is "still maturing". 1607 really is not ready for prime time. 1511 and 1581( I think) are pretty good w/ drivers. I recently had USB issues after a Critical update, and had to use a restore point before the problem was gone. (USB mass storage device driver)


Got to remember that Windows "10" is a rolling OS now. No more Windows 11, etc. I prefer doing nearly all testing under Linux as that has rock solid stability, assuming you use the right kernel of course.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Got to remember that Windows "10" is a rolling OS now. No more Windows 11, etc. I prefer doing nearly all testing under Linux as that has rock solid stability, assuming you use the right kernel of course.


lol - "rolling" is a good term for it.


----------



## Radox-0

Out of curiosity, what is the typical temp difference between the core temp and package temp most people get?

My water temps are around 30 degrees (warm house low fan speeds), CPU core temps are usually are usually 33-37 degrees or so, just fluctuates around that region on the cores. But package temp is sitting at 47-48 degrees or so just idling on desktop.

This is with an OC'd 5960x but right now just trying to get a jist of if that difference between CPU and package temp is the norm.


----------



## jura11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radox-0*
> 
> Out of curiosity, what is the typical temp difference between the core temp and package temp most people get?
> 
> My water temps are around 30 degrees (warm house low fan speeds), CPU core temps are usually are usually 33-37 degrees or so, just fluctuates around that region on the cores. But package temp is sitting at 47-48 degrees or so just idling on desktop.
> 
> This is with an OC'd 5960x but right now just trying to get a jist of if that difference between CPU and package temp is the norm.


Hi there

Here are my i7-5820k 4.5GHz OC with 1.271v,fixed voltage,Noctua NH-D15 fans are running at 852RPM

Cores 24-29°C and PKG sits at 35°C

Here are my latest



Hope this helps

Thanks,Jura


----------



## Radox-0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jura11*
> 
> Hi there
> 
> Here are my i7-5820k 4.5GHz OC with 1.271v,fixed voltage,Noctua NH-D15 fans are running at 852RPM
> 
> Cores 24-29°C and PKG sits at 35°C
> 
> Here are my latest
> 
> 
> 
> Hope this helps
> 
> Thanks,Jura


Thanks bud. Looks like I need to redo my loop or something as my temps are ridiculous, even taking into account somewhat poor case airflow. CPU is on a single 360mm rad, OC'd to 4.5 Ghz also @ 1.24 volts adaptive and 1.86 on CPU input voltage Normally did 4.6 Ghz @ 1.28 v stable but think temps are holding me back now. Looks like your core and package temps are closer then mine as currently I have a delta of 10 degrees from warmest core to package temp at least.

Now I do recall why I kept my NH-DH 15, need to dig that thing out, beastly cooler









Thanks


----------



## jura11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radox-0*
> 
> Thanks bud. Looks like I need to redo my loop or something as my temps are ridiculous, even taking into account somewhat poor case airflow. CPU is on a single 360mm rad, OC'd to 4.5 Ghz also @ 1.24 volts adaptive and 1.86 on CPU input voltage Normally did 4.6 Ghz @ 1.28 v stable but think temps are holding me back now. Looks like your core and package temps are closer then mine as currently I have a delta of 10 degrees from warmest core to package temp at least.
> 
> Now I do recall why I kept my NH-DH 15, need to dig that thing out, beastly cooler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks


Hi there

What ambient temps do you have?

Yours idle temps are higher,but I assume are you cooling CPU and GPU with one 360mm rad?

You are running very nice 4.5GHz with 1.24v,that's very good result at very low voltage there

Yes I agree NH-D15 is beast,but still thinking go route of custom water loop,would love to have lower temps too

What temps are you getting under load on yours with 4.5GHz or 4.6GHz

Thanks,Jura


----------



## Radox-0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jura11*
> 
> Hi there
> 
> What ambient temps do you have?
> 
> Yours idle temps are higher,but I assume are you cooling CPU and GPU with one 360mm rad?
> 
> You are running very nice 4.5GHz with 1.24v,that's very good result at very low voltage there
> 
> Yes I agree NH-D15 is beast,but still thinking go route of custom water loop,would love to have lower temps too
> 
> What temps are you getting under load on yours with 4.5GHz or 4.6GHz
> 
> Thanks,Jura


Ambient is 23 or so degrees. 30 degrees for the water while warm is not an issue as the fans run at about 300 or so RPM at idle. Just the delta between the cores and package at the moment causing me to wonder. Nope, that's the thing, only the CPU in there at the moment.

Yeah, CPU is a great sample and what is annoying me. Could do much more with it. Loads are killing it right now which is why I suspect something is up with my loop / block. Stress test with 1.24v @ 4.5 ghz can hit mid 80's-90 on CPU package while 4.6 Ghz and 1.28v and 1.93 on CPU input just gets things 99 degrees + with half the stuff on HWINFO going red and BSOD

But thanks for your earlier results suspect I need to dismantle everything and check the blocks.


----------



## jura11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radox-0*
> 
> Ambient is 23 or so degrees. 30 degrees for the water while warm is not an issue as the fans run at about 300 or so RPM at idle. Just the delta between the cores and package at the moment causing me to wonder. Nope, that's the thing, only the CPU in there at the moment.
> 
> Yeah, CPU is a great sample and what is annoying me. Could do much more with it. Loads are killing it right now which is why I suspect something is up with my loop / block. Stress test with 1.24v @ 4.5 ghz can hit mid 80's-90 on CPU package while 4.6 Ghz and 1.28v and 1.93 on CPU input just gets things 99 degrees + with half the stuff on HWINFO going red and BSOD
> 
> But thanks for your earlier results suspect I need to dismantle everything and check the blocks.


Hi there

Those load temps are very high for my liking and I says I wouldn't be very comfortable

I would check the loop,maybe you have some sort blockage,air in loop and check mounting etc

If you do have still D15 then I would try to test with this cooler

Regarding the temps,my temps at 4.5GHz are right now at 61-63°C on PKG with 19°C ambient,with 4.6GHz at 1.31v my temps are still under 70°C on PKG

You will see there and best of luck there

If you could post yours findings what this caused or causing

Thanks,Jura


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radox-0*
> 
> Ambient is 23 or so degrees. 30 degrees for the water while warm is not an issue as the fans run at about 300 or so RPM at idle. Just the delta between the cores and package at the moment causing me to wonder. Nope, that's the thing, only the CPU in there at the moment.
> 
> Yeah, CPU is a great sample and what is annoying me. Could do much more with it. Loads are killing it right now which is why I suspect something is up with my loop / block. Stress test with 1.24v @ 4.5 ghz can hit mid 80's-90 on CPU package while *4.6 Ghz and 1.28v and 1.93 on CPU input just gets things 99 degrees + with half the stuff on HWINFO going red and BSOD*
> 
> But thanks for your earlier results suspect I need to dismantle everything and check the blocks.


keep doing that and it won't be a great sample for long.


----------



## Radox-0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> keep doing that and it won't be a great sample for long.


Hah, absolutely. Alas why I turned down the voltages and dropped the clock speed and got onto here







Just need to strip it all down me thinks when I get a moment as something funny is going on.


----------



## shampoo911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radox-0*
> 
> Hah, absolutely. Alas why I turned down the voltages and dropped the clock speed and got onto here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just need to strip it all down me thinks when I get a moment as something funny is going on.


are you even sure that the fans are running? it is like an inferno on your cpu...


----------



## Radox-0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> are you even sure that the fans are running? it is like an inferno on your cpu...


Yep. The issues is the delta temps over the water temp itself. Fan's will of course bring the water temps down a few degrees, but would not help during testing or whatever as that heat will take a while to warm the water temp up anyways.


----------



## duganator

I finally caved and bought a 5960x, I'm wondering how much rad space is necessary for a decent overclock. I'm using an h100i for my 3930k and I'm already temperature limited.


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *duganator*
> 
> I finally caved and bought a 5960x, I'm wondering how much rad space is necessary for a decent overclock. I'm using an h100i for my 3930k and I'm already temperature limited.


The stock power consumption for the 3930 is 130W and the 5960x is 140W. I would say to achieve similar temps to what you have now you need 5-10% more rad space. If you can fit it, a 280mm or a 360mm rad would be good.


----------



## jura11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *duganator*
> 
> I finally caved and bought a 5960x, I'm wondering how much rad space is necessary for a decent overclock. I'm using an h100i for my 3930k and I'm already temperature limited.


Hi there

Been there and tried H100i on my i7-5820k and with 4.4GHz and temps has been in 70's in rendering and 80's in OCCT stress tests,vCore for 4.4GHz has been 1.22v

And with 4.5Ghz my temps has been in high 70's in rendering and in OCCT temps has been too high for my liking in low 90's

Right now I'm using NH-D15 and I'm very happy

Hope this helps

Thanks, Jura


----------



## Kimir

8 and 10 cores are complete different beast than 6 cores, and the stock TDP is what it is... stock TDP, once overclocked it's skyrocket easily.
I'm using two 360mm (EK XE360) for the 5960X and 980Ti, when I stay below 1.3v it's fine, but stress testing with more than that and the CPU is cooking.


----------



## Desolutional

One 360mm for a single Ti?


----------



## Kimir

We are talking about 5960X here, the GPU idle when stress testing the CPU, unless you do Realbench.


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jura11*
> 
> Right now I'm using NH-D15 and I'm very happy


NH-D15 is probably the best choice for cooling a 6 core CPU.
I have also a NH-D15 for my i7-5930K and my core temps are very well cooled.
Even with 1.25Vcore and 4.7GHz, I am below 80°C in Realbench at 22°C ambient. Perfect.
The only concern is CPU Package temp which can be 13°C above my coolest core under stress test and 17°c above coolest core at idle.

From my side, going to WC would be to lower the CPU package temp.


----------



## jura11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> NH-D15 is probably the best choice for cooling a 6 core CPU.
> I have also a NH-D15 for my i7-5930K and my core temps are very well cooled.
> Even with 1.25Vcore and 4.7GHz, I am below 80°C in Realbench at 22°C ambient. Perfect.
> The only concern is CPU Package temp which can be 13°C above my coolest core under stress test and 17°c above coolest core at idle.
> 
> From my side, going to WC would be to lower the CPU package temp.


Hi there

In my case on idle,difference between coolest core and package at idle is around 11°C and on load difference between the core and package is 12°C which is not bad,but still is quite high

That's at 4.5Ghz and at 4.6Ghz are very similar

You are running very nice voltage at 4.7GHz,sadly on mine I need to run 1.4v+ for 4.7GHz

But still you have very nice temps at 4.7GHz,those temps I've at 4.6Ghz(78°C on package)

Hope this helps

Thanks,Jura


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jura11*
> 
> Hi there
> 
> In my case on idle,difference between coolest core and package at idle is around 11°C and on load difference between the core and package is 12°C which is not bad,but still is quite high
> 
> That's at 4.5Ghz and at 4.6Ghz are very similar
> 
> You are running very nice voltage at 4.7GHz,sadly on mine I need to run 1.4v+ for 4.7GHz
> 
> But still you have very nice temps at 4.7GHz,those temps I've at 4.6Ghz(78°C on package)
> 
> Hope this helps
> 
> Thanks,Jura


in my experience with a few CPUs, the low voltage clockers do not necessarily run cooler than higher voltage samples... eg, tight chips still put out the heat, just at a lower voltage 'cause they pull more amps to do the same work (work with a capital W).


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jura11*
> 
> Hi there
> 
> In my case on idle,difference between coolest core and package at idle is around 11°C and on load difference between the core and package is 12°C which is not bad,but still is quite high
> 
> That's at 4.5Ghz and at 4.6Ghz are very similar
> 
> You are running very nice voltage at 4.7GHz,sadly on mine I need to run 1.4v+ for 4.7GHz
> 
> But still you have very nice temps at 4.7GHz,those temps I've at 4.6Ghz(78°C on package)
> 
> Hope this helps
> 
> Thanks,Jura


With 4.6GHz on Core and 4.5GHz on cache, after 8 hours of Realbench, at 21°C ambient, I have :
CPU package max = 74°C
Core max temp = 69°C
=> Vcore load = 1.19V
=> Vccin=1.8V
=> Vcache=1.2V

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> in my experience with a few CPUs, the low voltage clockers do not necessarily run cooler than higher voltage samples... eg, tight chips still put out the heat, just at a lower voltage 'cause they pull more amps to do the same work (work with a capital W).


Fully agreed.
My i7-5930K which is clocking much beter than my second one is running hotter than this second one, with same voltage conditions.


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> One 360mm for a single Ti?


heh.

I run 2x TXP's ( and 980Ti's before that ) with a 6950X. on 2x 360 + 1x 480 thick, and I feel I still need more rad space. Then again I'm the type of person that likes to keep Delta below 5-8C Ambient->Water Temp


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> heh.
> 
> I run 2x TXP's ( and 980Ti's before that ) with a 6950X. on 2x 360 + 1x 480 thick, and I feel I still need more rad space. Then again I'm the type of person that likes to keep Delta below 5-8C Ambient->Water Temp


Lol and I am doing 280mm AIO on my 5820K with 1.24V, and *120mm* Hybrid 980 Ti. And I've got the central heating on.









I do like the look of the Kraken X62, but the price simply isn't justified compared the the H110i GT (at the moment). The EK Predator 360 is also obscenely priced for what components you get with it (and I really liked the concept, but the entry price is too much for a modular kit system with average quality parts). It's all AIO life for me here.









Bring those 2 TITAN X here and I won't need the central heating.


----------



## sblantipodi

What about SkyLake-E?
Is it time to upgrade?


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> What about SkyLake-E?
> Is it time to upgrade?


Wait for AMD's Zen









Apparently the same IPC as Haswell-E and $300 for an 8-core Zen chip. That's 5960x territory. Overclocking though, who knows how far Zen can go.


----------



## damarad21

Time to sell 5960X before ZEN arrives??


----------



## GunnzAkimbo

got the nhd15s, not installed yet, and the shop warranty replaced my old 4GB 680 (was running 2 in sli) that was water damaged by the ek predator with a MSI 980 Ti.

gonna try to run the 5960x at 4.6 core /4.2 ring with the same volts (1.3) but never doing any prime or anything like that, just desktop stuff and games ONLY, aka entertainment only.

see how it goes. as long as the desktop is stable and gaming is stable, that's fine.\

*well not stable, i mean not too hot with the heatsink, as its stable with this old 280 AIO.

working out a 3 fan mount for the nhd15s with tall ram (60mm hyperx predator (why tf is everything called the "predator" now..))

trying 2 80mm on outsides, maybe 90's at lowest speed. sort something out.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *damarad21*
> 
> Time to sell 5960X before ZEN arrives??


Well nothing is set in stone, who knows how well ZEN is really going to be. I do hope a $300 5960x killer ZEN chip is true though, because Intel are charging... yeah for their X grade processors. Brexit has made it even worse for us Britons.









Competition is good, especially if it makes prices drop for the consumer. Zen could be really useful for power users who rely on Adobe suite, rendering, CAD and VMs for daily work. Problem with pricing is, it doesn't take into account overclocking. So a 5960x could reach 4.5GHz, a Zen could reach 3.8GHz and pricing still wouldn't be affected, even when overclocking is no longer as niche as it used to be.


----------



## Mr-Dark

@Jpmboy Reporting back after upgrading my memory kit.. got 64GB @2666mhz without single tweak! just XMP ON and 4.2ghz on the 5960x


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> @Jpmboy Reporting back after upgrading my memory kit.. got 64GB @2666mhz without single tweak! just XMP ON and 4.2ghz on the 5960x
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


nice man! They really fit with the red theme...


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Wait for AMD's Zen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently the same IPC as Haswell-E and $300 for an 8-core Zen chip. That's 5960x territory. Overclocking though, who knows how far Zen can go.


do you think that zen will be launched in the same period of Skylake-E?


----------



## duganator

Proud new owner of a 5960x and motherboard here! Can anyone point me in the right direction for a detailed overclock guide for this chip? I've been googling and only getting very basic guides


----------



## Radox-0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *duganator*
> 
> Proud new owner of a 5960x and motherboard here! Can anyone point me in the right direction for a detailed overclock guide for this chip? I've been googling and only getting very basic guides


I initially used this guide: https://rog.asus.com/articles/overclocking/rog-overclocking-guide-core-for-5960x-5930k-5820k/ and Tweaktowns guide http://www.tweaktown.com/guides/6755/intel-core-i7-5960x-extreme-edition-s-spec-qfra-cpu-overclocking-guide/index.html


----------



## hornedfrog86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radox-0*
> 
> I initially used this guide: https://rog.asus.com/articles/overclocking/rog-overclocking-guide-core-for-5960x-5930k-5820k/ and Tweaktowns guide http://www.tweaktown.com/guides/6755/intel-core-i7-5960x-extreme-edition-s-spec-qfra-cpu-overclocking-guide/index.html


Excellent, thank you!


----------



## duganator

Thank you so much. Hopefully I got a decent chip
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radox-0*
> 
> I initially used this guide: https://rog.asus.com/articles/overclocking/rog-overclocking-guide-core-for-5960x-5930k-5820k/ and Tweaktowns guide http://www.tweaktown.com/guides/6755/intel-core-i7-5960x-extreme-edition-s-spec-qfra-cpu-overclocking-guide/index.html


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *duganator*
> 
> Proud new owner of a 5960x and motherboard here! Can anyone point me in the right direction for a detailed overclock guide for this chip? I've been googling and only getting very basic guides


Here is all the settings you want to change for a 5960x at 4.5GHZ CPU, 4.3GHZ cache, CL14 Ripjaws V or Trident Z 3200 Ram at 14-14-14-30 1T. Most 5960x's should do these clocks easily. If your chip does try to go up to 4.6 or 4.7 CPU and 4.4 or 4.3 cache.

EVERYTHING bolded in the file below you want to change. Only use these CPU voltages if you're using water cooling or an AIO water cooler. If you're on air you want to use lower voltages and you'll likely need to have your CPU at 4.2 or 4.3 GHZ and your cache at 4.1-4.2 GHZ with voltages for both under say 1.2v. *Try everything as I have it as bolded in the below .zip file, even the voltages and clocks to start if you're on water or an AIO water cooler.*

4.7GHZ_setting.zip 13k .zip file

*Download the above .zip file. Before you can open the file right click on it, choose 'Properties' and check 'Unblock' before unzipping it or you'll get an error when you open the document.*

*CPU Core Voltage [1.15] to [1.2] on air cooling, 4.2 to 4.4GHZ CPU or [1.22] to[1.30] 4.4 to 4.7GHZ if you're on custom water or an AIO water cooler.
CPU Cache Voltage [1.15] to [1.2] on air cooling with 4.1 to 4.3GHZ cache or [1.2] to [1.25] 4.3-4.5 cache if you're on custom water or an AIO.
CPU System Agent Voltage {1.1} to [1.15]
CPU Input Voltage [1.910] to [1.95]
DRAM Voltage(CHA, CHB) [1.380] to [1,41]
DRAM Voltage(CHC, CHD) [1.380] to [1.41]

DRAM Eventual Voltage(CHA, CHB) [1.360] to [1.40]
DRAM Eventual Voltage(CHC, CHD) [1.360] to [1.40]

CPU Load-line Calibration [Level 5] or ]Level 6]*

To see if you're stable run RealBench 2.44 http://rog.asus.com/rog-pro/realbench-v2-leaderboard/ at least 1 hour, AIDA64 cache only stress test a few hours and HCI MemTest http://hcidesign.com/memtest/download.html to at least 400% for 16-32GB of RAM. On a 5960x you want to run 16 separate instances of HCI making sure they all add up to about 90% of your total RAM. for 32GB of RAM I usually run between 1750MB to 1811MB for each one to use 90% of RAM. Have HWInfo https://www.hwinfo.com/download.php running in the background when doing any of these stress tests to make sure your CPU stays under 76C CPU Cores, 80C CPU package while stress testing.

Once you get 'Fully Manual' voltages stable after stress testing I can post my Adaptive/Offset BIOS settings so you can have low voltages at idle and when using your PC lightly.

It lowers clock speeds and voltages which helps save wear and tear on your CPU.

You can use linux and stessapptest an hour or two for quick for testing memory stability.

Easiest way to test memory in Linux.

Download this Puppy Linux ISO.

http://ftp.nluug.nl/ftp/pub/os/Linux/distr/puppylinux/puppy-tahr/iso/tahrpup%20-6.0-CE/tahr64-6.0.5.iso

Make USB With Rufus 'MBR for CSM/UEFI' option. https://rufus.akeo.ie/

Enable CSM and Fastboot in BIOS, and change in BIOS Secure Boot to 'Other O/S', boot from USB NOT using the UEFI option in BIOS, , search stressapptest in Puppy Package Manager, install it, profit!! Also in Puppy Package Manager install Gnome Terminal as the one comes with Puppy you cannot copy and paste commands into it easily. In the Puppy Package Manager be sure to update the repos in the wrench/screwdriver icon as well to find all the apps I mention. I installed the Gnome Screenshot app as well.

Don't even need to install to hard disk, it runs from the USB. When you reboot choose the Save file option to the USB Puppy is on or if you boot into it again you'll need to reinstall stressapptest and gnome terminal again.

It also works with Titan X's and other NVidia cards that people with Linux Mint have trouble installing the O/S.

Once installed open "Terminal" under Utilities and copy/paste the following: *stressapptest -W -s 3600*
This will run the stressapptest for one hour. The test will log any errors as it runs.


----------



## duganator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Here is all the settings you want to change for a 5960x at 4.5GHZ CPU, 4.3GHZ cache, CL14 Ripjaws V or Trident Z 3200 Ram at 14-14-14-30 1T. Most 5960x's should do these clocks easily. If your chip does try to go up to 4.6 or 4.7 CPU and 4.4 or 4.3 cache.
> 
> EVERYTHING bolded in the file below you want to change. Only use these CPU voltages if you're using water cooling or an AIO water cooler. If you're on air you want to use lower voltages and you'll likely need to have your CPU at 4.2 or 4.3 GHZ and your cache at 4.1-4.2 GHZ with voltages for both under say 1.2v. *Try everything as I have it as bolded in the below .zip file, even the voltages and clocks to start if you're on water or an AIO water cooler.*
> 
> 4.7GHZ_setting.zip 13k .zip file
> 
> *Download the above .zip file. Before you can open the file right click on it, choose 'Properties' and check 'Unblock' before unzipping it or you'll get an error when you open the document.*
> 
> *CPU Core Voltage [1.15] to [1.2] on air cooling, 4.2 to 4.4GHZ CPU or [1.22] to[1.30] 4.4 to 4.7GHZ if you're on custom water or an AIO water cooler.
> CPU Cache Voltage [1.15] to [1.2] on air cooling with 4.1 to 4.3GHZ cache or [1.2] to [1.25] 4.3-4.5 cache if you're on custom water or an AIO.
> CPU System Agent Voltage {1.1} to [1.15]
> CPU Input Voltage [1.910] to [1.95]
> DRAM Voltage(CHA, CHB) [1.380] to [1,41]
> DRAM Voltage(CHC, CHD) [1.380] to [1.41]
> 
> DRAM Eventual Voltage(CHA, CHB) [1.360] to [1.40]
> DRAM Eventual Voltage(CHC, CHD) [1.360] to [1.40]
> 
> CPU Load-line Calibration [Level 5] or ]Level 6]*
> 
> To see if you're stable run RealBench 2.44 http://rog.asus.com/rog-pro/realbench-v2-leaderboard/ at least 1 hour, AIDA64 cache only stress test a few hours and HCI MemTest http://hcidesign.com/memtest/download.html to at least 400% for 16-32GB of RAM. On a 5960x you want to run 16 separate instances of HCI making sure they all add up to about 90% of your total RAM. for 32GB of RAM I usually run between 1750MB to 1811MB for each one to use 90% of RAM. Have HWInfo https://www.hwinfo.com/download.php running in the background when doing any of these stress tests to make sure your CPU stays under 76C CPU Cores, 80C CPU package while stress testing.
> 
> Once you get 'Fully Manual' voltages stable after stress testing I can post my Adaptive/Offset BIOS settings so you can have low voltages at idle and when using your PC lightly.
> 
> It lowers clock speeds and voltages which helps save wear and tear on your CPU.
> 
> You can use linux and stessapptest an hour or two for quick for testing memory stability.
> 
> Easiest way to test memory in Linux.
> 
> Download this Puppy Linux ISO.
> 
> http://ftp.nluug.nl/ftp/pub/os/Linux/distr/puppylinux/puppy-tahr/iso/tahrpup%20-6.0-CE/tahr64-6.0.5.iso
> 
> Make USB With Rufus 'MBR for CSM/UEFI' option. https://rufus.akeo.ie/
> 
> Enable CSM and Fastboot in BIOS, and change in BIOS Secure Boot to 'Other O/S', boot from USB NOT using the UEFI option in BIOS, , search stressapptest in Puppy Package Manager, install it, profit!! Also in Puppy Package Manager install Gnome Terminal as the one comes with Puppy you cannot copy and paste commands into it easily. In the Puppy Package Manager be sure to update the repos in the wrench/screwdriver icon as well to find all the apps I mention. I installed the Gnome Screenshot app as well.
> 
> Don't even need to install to hard disk, it runs from the USB. When you reboot choose the Save file option to the USB Puppy is on or if you boot into it again you'll need to reinstall stressapptest and gnome terminal again.
> 
> It also works with Titan X's and other NVidia cards that people with Linux Mint have trouble installing the O/S.
> 
> Once installed open "Terminal" under Utilities and copy/paste the following: *stressapptest -W -s 3600*
> This will run the stressapptest for one hour. The test will log any errors as it runs.


I'm currently running an h100i that's in desperate need of cleaning so I'm running to the store to grab duster to clean it. I'm currently running it in pull, would adding push fans as well lower temps any significant amount?


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *duganator*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Here is all the settings you want to change for a 5960x at 4.5GHZ CPU, 4.3GHZ cache, CL14 Ripjaws V or Trident Z 3200 Ram at 14-14-14-30 1T. Most 5960x's should do these clocks easily. If your chip does try to go up to 4.6 or 4.7 CPU and 4.4 or 4.3 cache.
> 
> EVERYTHING bolded in the file below you want to change. Only use these CPU voltages if you're using water cooling or an AIO water cooler. If you're on air you want to use lower voltages and you'll likely need to have your CPU at 4.2 or 4.3 GHZ and your cache at 4.1-4.2 GHZ with voltages for both under say 1.2v. *Try everything as I have it as bolded in the below .zip file, even the voltages and clocks to start if you're on water or an AIO water cooler.*
> 
> 4.7GHZ_setting.zip 13k .zip file
> 
> *Download the above .zip file. Before you can open the file right click on it, choose 'Properties' and check 'Unblock' before unzipping it or you'll get an error when you open the document.*
> 
> *CPU Core Voltage [1.15] to [1.2] on air cooling, 4.2 to 4.4GHZ CPU or [1.22] to[1.30] 4.4 to 4.7GHZ if you're on custom water or an AIO water cooler.
> CPU Cache Voltage [1.15] to [1.2] on air cooling with 4.1 to 4.3GHZ cache or [1.2] to [1.25] 4.3-4.5 cache if you're on custom water or an AIO.
> CPU System Agent Voltage {1.1} to [1.15]
> CPU Input Voltage [1.910] to [1.95]
> DRAM Voltage(CHA, CHB) [1.380] to [1,41]
> DRAM Voltage(CHC, CHD) [1.380] to [1.41]
> 
> DRAM Eventual Voltage(CHA, CHB) [1.360] to [1.40]
> DRAM Eventual Voltage(CHC, CHD) [1.360] to [1.40]
> 
> CPU Load-line Calibration [Level 5] or ]Level 6]*
> 
> To see if you're stable run RealBench 2.44 http://rog.asus.com/rog-pro/realbench-v2-leaderboard/ at least 1 hour, AIDA64 cache only stress test a few hours and HCI MemTest http://hcidesign.com/memtest/download.html to at least 400% for 16-32GB of RAM. On a 5960x you want to run 16 separate instances of HCI making sure they all add up to about 90% of your total RAM. for 32GB of RAM I usually run between 1750MB to 1811MB for each one to use 90% of RAM. Have HWInfo https://www.hwinfo.com/download.php running in the background when doing any of these stress tests to make sure your CPU stays under 76C CPU Cores, 80C CPU package while stress testing.
> 
> Once you get 'Fully Manual' voltages stable after stress testing I can post my Adaptive/Offset BIOS settings so you can have low voltages at idle and when using your PC lightly.
> 
> It lowers clock speeds and voltages which helps save wear and tear on your CPU.
> 
> You can use linux and stessapptest an hour or two for quick for testing memory stability.
> 
> Easiest way to test memory in Linux.
> 
> Download this Puppy Linux ISO.
> 
> http://ftp.nluug.nl/ftp/pub/os/Linux/distr/puppylinux/puppy-tahr/iso/tahrpup%20-6.0-CE/tahr64-6.0.5.iso
> 
> Make USB With Rufus 'MBR for CSM/UEFI' option. https://rufus.akeo.ie/
> 
> Enable CSM and Fastboot in BIOS, and change in BIOS Secure Boot to 'Other O/S', boot from USB NOT using the UEFI option in BIOS, , search stressapptest in Puppy Package Manager, install it, profit!! Also in Puppy Package Manager install Gnome Terminal as the one comes with Puppy you cannot copy and paste commands into it easily. In the Puppy Package Manager be sure to update the repos in the wrench/screwdriver icon as well to find all the apps I mention. I installed the Gnome Screenshot app as well.
> 
> Don't even need to install to hard disk, it runs from the USB. When you reboot choose the Save file option to the USB Puppy is on or if you boot into it again you'll need to reinstall stressapptest and gnome terminal again.
> 
> It also works with Titan X's and other NVidia cards that people with Linux Mint have trouble installing the O/S.
> 
> Once installed open "Terminal" under Utilities and copy/paste the following: *stressapptest -W -s 3600*
> This will run the stressapptest for one hour. The test will log any errors as it runs.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm currently running an h100i that's in desperate need of cleaning so I'm running to the store to grab duster to clean it. I'm currently running it in pull, would adding push fans as well lower temps any significant amount?
Click to expand...

It would help some, yes.

If you can afford it check out a EKWB Predator 280 or 360. http://www.overclock.net/t/1566468/ek-predator-club-discussion-thread/0_20 They are basically a custom water loop in an All In One and you can add one GPU to it as well with their Quick Disconnects. It's just as easy to install as an H100i but performs quite a bit better. Just need to make sure the 360 fits in your case is all, 280 is just as good and should be no trouble.

If you do buy one buy it directly from EKWB. Some older revisions another store may sell you had issues. Fixed in the latest revision though which you can guarantee EKWB will send you.










Edit: They have a 280 now as well which I don't think is in OP in that thread. If you're only going to cool your CPU and space in your case is an issue a 240 would be okay. Get better results with a 280 or 360 though, even just cooling the CPU.


----------



## duganator

I'm planning on going custom loop for my birthday in March. I would do it now, but the lady isn't too happy about me spending $750 on the ram Mobo and CPU lol.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> It would help some, yes.
> 
> If you can afford it check out a EKWB Predator 280 or 360. http://www.overclock.net/t/1566468/ek-predator-club-discussion-thread/0_20 They are basically a custom water loop in an All In One and you can add one GPU to it as well with their Quick Disconnects. It's just as easy to install as an H100i but performs quite a bit better. Just need to make sure the 360 fits in your case is all, 280 is just as good and should be no trouble.
> 
> If you do buy one buy it directly from EKWB. Some older revisions another store may sell you had issues. Fixed in the latest revision though which you can guarantee EKWB will send you.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> do you think that zen will be launched in the same period of Skylake-E?


Current rumours place it in Q1 2017. Skylake-E is going for Q2 2017. Will this affect the pricing of Skylake-E? We will have to see how well Zen performs









Also instead of an EK Predator, if you want a kit, go for their custom kits, you'll be able to swap parts and customise them to a greater degree from their website. I do suggest taking a looking at the NZXT Kraken X62 too, looks fab from all the reviews thus far.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *duganator*
> 
> Proud new owner of a 5960x and motherboard here! Can anyone point me in the right direction for a detailed overclock guide for this chip? I've been googling and only getting very basic guides


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radox-0*
> 
> I initially used this guide: https://rog.asus.com/articles/overclocking/rog-overclocking-guide-core-for-5960x-5930k-5820k/ and Tweaktowns guide http://www.tweaktown.com/guides/6755/intel-core-i7-5960x-extreme-edition-s-spec-qfra-cpu-overclocking-guide/index.html


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hornedfrog86*
> 
> Excellent, thank you!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *duganator*
> 
> Thank you so much. Hopefully I got a decent chip


from the OCn ASUS rep: http://www.overclock.net/t/1510328/asus-x99-motherboard-series-official-support-thread-north-american-users-only/0_20

extreme oc:

R5EOCGuide.pdf 1687k .pdf file


----------



## duganator

Seems like 4.3 is likely as far as I can go with my cooling


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *duganator*
> 
> Seems like 4.3 is likely as far as I can go with my cooling


what stress test are you using to determine that?

Also - look in Raja's post for his sig block... use the ASUS Thermal control tool...


----------



## duganator

I'm using aida64, and stressing cache CPU and one other thing, no ram or GPU
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> what stress test are you using to determine that?
> 
> Also - look in Raja's post for his sig block... use the ASUS Thermal control tool...


----------



## duganator

I'm running into a thermal limit is my problem. I need 1.3+ volts to get 4.4 stable and it runs my core temps into the low/mid 80's which is too high for my liking. I figured an h100i would be enough to get me a 4.4 oc, but I guess I was wrong.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *duganator*
> 
> I'm running into a thermal limit is my problem. I need 1.3+ volts to get 4.4 stable and it runs my core temps into the low/mid 80's which is too high for my liking. I figured an h100i would be enough to get me a 4.4 oc, but I guess I was wrong.


Yeah, an H100i can't handle 1.3v.

I posted you the document I have for every BIOS setting I use for my 5960x, right?

Quick guide is look at the voltages in my Signature below this post. But I can link you to a post what I suggested for someone else who is having trouble running there RAM at 3200. http://www.overclock.net/t/1526474/g-skill-ddr4-owners-club/420_20#post_25659549 or just go there, all the info is there in posts including documents with all the BIOS settings you need to change.

If I never you might get better results using it as a guide. Everything bolded in it you want set for a successful overclock.

Don't make me scroll through posts!!


----------



## duganator

I ran all those settings and couldn't get 4.4 stable at a temperature I was comfortable with. Looks like I'll be waiting until this goes under a custom loop for the real overclocking to start.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Yeah, an H100i can't handle 1.3v.
> 
> I posted you the document I have for every BIOS setting I use for my 5960x, right?
> 
> Quick guide is look at the voltages in my Signature below this post. But I can link you to a post what I suggested for someone else who is having trouble running there RAM at 3200. http://www.overclock.net/t/1526474/g-skill-ddr4-owners-club/420_20#post_25659549 or just go there, all the info is there in posts including documents with all the BIOS settings you need to change.
> 
> If I never you might get better results using it as a guide. Everything bolded in it you want set for a successful overclock.
> 
> Don't make me scroll through posts!!


----------



## Mishy137

Manage get 4.6Ghz stable on my 5930k on 1.25v, Cpu-z showing slightly more vcore on adaptive than manual, even though I put the same vcore on adaptive. How come? Also 4.2Ghz on uncore/cache with 1.135v (offset).
The temps are around 65-70 max each core with x264 stressapp for 6 hours. Cooling for now is H100i.

Custom loop will come later, when ever I got the time and money, then probably push it even further. It Seems I got kinda good cpu overall (except IMC for memory speeds over 2666Mhz.). ( Dont know what batch it is, forgot to look before installing and cant really be arsed to remove the cooler to look).

http://valid.x86.fr/u1d0fg


----------



## GunnzAkimbo

nhd15s is great. system is now whisper quiet, no more pump noise. GPU fan is the loudest (basic tumbler fan).

4.5Ghz core auto volts: 75C package in wprime run, 1 fan on heatsink, all good, happy. Now to get the 980ti replacement gpu in next, delivered tomorrow.

Great colour scheme on fan, diarrhoea and rotten milk, perfect...

http://www.overclock.net/t/1016941/the-official-noctua-club/2540_20#post_25660024


----------



## lilchronic

x265 @ 4.8Ghz


----------



## Silent Scone

Very nice CPU. I've got a 5820K here in my sons rig which does 4.5 at 1.265v (maybe slightly less), but 4.6 needs around 1.35v if cooling permits. (Wasn't cherry picked, just bought a tray one)


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *duganator*
> 
> I ran all those settings and couldn't get 4.4 stable at a temperature I was comfortable with. Looks like I'll be waiting until this goes under a custom loop for the real overclocking to start.


if you have the FPU module active with AID64 those peak temps are not unusual. If you can use it as you normally would with 1.3V and have temps in the 70s peak... it's okay to go IMO. You may want to check the TIM and block mount, may be able to ghet a few more degrees with top quality TIM.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mishy137*
> 
> Manage get 4.6Ghz stable on my 5930k on 1.25v, *Cpu-z showing slightly more vcore* on adaptive than manual, even though I put the same vcore on adaptive. How come? Also 4.2Ghz on uncore/cache with 1.135v (offset).
> The temps are around 65-70 max each core with x264 stressapp for 6 hours. Cooling for now is H100i.
> 
> Custom loop will come later, when ever I got the time and money, then probably push it even further. It Seems I got kinda good cpu overall (except IMC for memory speeds over 2666Mhz.). ( Dont know what batch it is, forgot to look before installing and cant really be arsed to remove the cooler to look).
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/u1d0fg


remember, on x99 CPUZ reports VID, not vcore. AID64 will report vcore (8 bit, so 16mV bins).


----------



## duganator

I'm probably just going to wait until I get it under a proper loop. I'm planning on a 360 and 280 rad, hopefully that will be enough.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> if you have the FPU module active with AID64 those peak temps are not unusual. If you can use it as you normally would with 1.3V and have temps in the 70s peak... it's okay to go IMO. You may want to check the TIM and block mount, may be able to ghet a few more degrees with top quality TIM.
> remember, on x99 CPUZ reports VID, not vcore. AID64 will report vcore (8 bit, so 16mV bins).


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> in my experience with a few CPUs, the low voltage clockers do not necessarily run cooler than higher voltage samples... eg, tight chips still put out the heat, just at a lower voltage 'cause they pull more amps to do the same work (work with a capital W).


Higher leakage current generally implies better clock potential at a given voltage, with the converse being true as well.

This is why low power parts are no guarantee of better overclocking, with the opposite often being true...they are binned for total power, not voltage.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *duganator*
> 
> Also instead of an EK Predator, if you want a kit, go for their custom kits, you'll be able to swap parts and customise them to a greater degree from their website.


Current Predators are usually better values than the EK kits (though a full custom loop with budget components will match them) and they are modular as well. All the current revisions have a quick disconnect that you can use to attach other blocks/radiators and the pump is good enough for at least a GPU block.

I'm keeping my Nepton 280L on my 5820K until it's fluid level falls to the point of unusablilty, then I'll slap my NH-D14 back on it and knock it down to 4.1-4.2GHz, but I'm putting a Predator 280 or 360 on my BW-E...don't feel like moving my custom loop or building a new one.


----------



## duganator

All the premade kits I've seen are ugly as sin, that's why I want to go custom
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> Higher leakage current generally implies better clock potential at a given voltage, with the converse being true as well.
> 
> This is why low power parts are no guarantee of better overclocking, with the opposite often being true...they are binned for total power, not voltage.
> Current Predators are usually better values than the EK kits (though a full custom loop with budget components will match them) and they are modular as well. All the current revisions have a quick disconnect that you can use to attach other blocks/radiators and the pump is good enough for at least a GPU block.
> 
> I'm keeping my Nepton 280L on my 5820K until it's fluid level falls to the point of unusablilty, then I'll slap my NH-D14 back on it and knock it down to 4.1-4.2GHz, but I'm putting a Predator 280 or 360 on my BW-E...don't feel like moving my custom loop or building a new one.


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *duganator*
> 
> All the premade kits I've seen are ugly as sin, that's why I want to go custom


A perfectly viable rationale.

Personally, aesthetics are always on the bottom of my priority list, and the time I'll save by just using a higher-end AIO is more than worth it.


----------



## duganator

Totally understand what you're saying. This is my one hobby left because of work and my daughter, so I like to go all out
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> A perfectly viable rationale.
> 
> Personally, aesthetics are always on the bottom of my priority list, and the time I'll save by just using a higher-end AIO is more than worth it.


----------



## Desolutional

Don't you just love them lovely LED lights on the Corsair and NZXT coolers though?









4.3GHz 1.24V on a H110i GT on balanced mode gives me ~72C core temps under h.265 encoding and ~80C core temps under [email protected] I could go higher, but I can't be bothered with cleaning out the dust bunnies. Oh and any RPM above 1550RPM causes a really annoying rattle on the radiator, resonant frequency perhaps?


----------



## nexxusty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> I am Realbench stable at 4,7GHz and Vcore =1,25V With My i7-5930K.
> But during realbench test, Core temps are below 80C thanks to the fantastic NH-D15, but package temps go above 80C...
> 
> Are you sure 80C is also a limit for package temp ? Can't we go until 85C ?


85c is fine for package temp. Don't let anyone else tell you any different.

90's are something to worry about.

Dude get with the times... one day I'll shame you into water cooling. Lol.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nexxusty*
> 
> 85c is fine for package temp. Don't let anyone else tell you any different.


Yeh boi, destroy that IMC and Cache.









(85C sustained average package temps are not OK, 85C peaks are OK if Linpacking or OCCTing)

I run my chip hot, but not that hot.


----------



## navjack27

wooo, i just got a 5820k and the mobo and ram to upgrade my previous rig

after an afternoon of tweaking about i was able to get this

http://valid.x86.fr/x2fww7

i'm braindead at this point, so i'll resume tomorrow or if i get bored later tonight when i can't sleep.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navjack27*
> 
> wooo, i just got a 5820k and the mobo and ram to upgrade my previous rig
> 
> after an afternoon of tweaking about i was able to get this
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/x2fww7
> 
> i'm braindead at this point, so i'll resume tomorrow or if i get bored later tonight when i can't sleep.


Now to run Realbench and HCI Memtest to see if it's stable. And you might want to try uncore at 4.4GHZ or higher as well and run AIDA64 cache stress test.


----------



## navjack27

Yeah I'll be getting up on that. Boinc ran stable and so did some daz3D and cinema 4D. 4.8ghz crashes after a bit but not right off the bat. Temps are great 30c idle up to 70c ish load.

Edit: oh yeah, Adobe premiere renders projects just fine too


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navjack27*
> 
> Yeah I'll be getting up on that. Boinc ran stable and so did some daz3D and cinema 4D. 4.8ghz crashes after a bit but not right off the bat. Temps are great 30c idle up to 70c ish load.
> 
> Edit: oh yeah, Adobe premiere renders projects just fine too


before doing any important "productivity" work, it would be best to do a ram stability test as kedarwolf suggested. a bad core OC will crash, a faulty ram OC will corrupt data and the OS.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> before doing any important "productivity" work, it would be best to do a ram stability test as kedarwolf suggested. a bad core OC will crash, a faulty ram OC will corrupt data and the OS.


Also do a full disk image backup using stock settings before any overclocking! Saves time on having to reinstall Windows and recover data.


----------



## Kimir

True that, hassle and time saver.

On another matter, I'm quite tempted for new year to pick up either of those
Plextor-PX-1TM8PEG or Samsung 960 EVO NVMe M.2 1TB , not sure which one would be best.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> True that, hassle and time saver.
> 
> On another matter, I'm quite tempted for new year to pick up either of those
> Plextor-PX-1TM8PEG or Samsung 960 EVO NVMe M.2 1TB , not sure which one would be best.


Those Evo's are amazing for for not much more the 960 Pro M.2 is the best to be had right now. EVO is a close second though.









Edit: Evo is much faster than the Plextor.


----------



## ir88ed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> True that, hassle and time saver.
> 
> On another matter, I'm quite tempted for new year to pick up either of those
> Plextor-PX-1TM8PEG or Samsung 960 EVO NVMe M.2 1TB , not sure which one would be best.


I picked up a Samsung NVMe a while back, and verified its awesome performance with the samsung magician tool; it was way faster than my other drives. Then I copied my massive excel spreadsheet over, and got the exact same load times as with my slower drive. Same with game level loading. No improvement for me. I would have thought load times would be I/O-bound.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ir88ed*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> True that, hassle and time saver.
> 
> On another matter, I'm quite tempted for new year to pick up either of those
> Plextor-PX-1TM8PEG or Samsung 960 EVO NVMe M.2 1TB , not sure which one would be best.
> 
> 
> 
> I picked up a Samsung NVMe a while back, and verified its awesome performance with the samsung magician tool; it was way faster than my other drives. Then I copied my massive excel spreadsheet over, and got the exact same load times as with my slower drive. Same with game level loading. No improvement for me. I would have thought load times would be I/O-bound.
Click to expand...

I'm pretty sure I read with the 960 M.2's they have solved the overheating/throttling issues this time around. I don't think it's related to what you just mentioned but it has been an issue with some M.2 drives.









Edit: Given I only had one review sample of each drive, I didn't want to risk removing the label to test its affects, but Samsung claims the addition of it allows the 960 Pro to last twice as long as the 950 Pro during sequential read operations before the drive will have to implement some thermal throttling. Specifically, Samsung rates the 950 Pro as able to read 158GB before throttling, while the 960 Pro manages 333GB.


----------



## ir88ed

The magician tool stressed the stick for quite a while and I didn't see any reduction in performance, making me think there wasn't throttling going on as the thing heated up. I just never saw any load time improvements over my SSD drive with large files. If I could figure out the bottleneck, I put one back in my system. Some of my excel sheets are brutal.


----------



## Jpmboy

this really points out the difference between an optimized disk bench result and real-world use. I can bench my 950Pro NVMe vs Intel 750 NVMe vs SM951 and see major differences between the three in specific sub-tests... in actual use - it is _VERY_ hard to realize any difference between these incremental "advantages". It is easy to "feel" the difference of all three vs a sata3 SSD drive (not so much for 2 sata3 SSDs in raid0) or a Raptor.


----------



## navjack27

okay after doing stressin' i was able to validate 4.6ghz on my 5820k

http://valid.x86.fr/xfi1ms




4.7ghz is just temperamental for now. its not temps, its something else i think, well. mainly not the temps cuz i can be stable for hours on 4.7ghz and then it just decides to bluescreen with certain types of load. i'm going to put the ram back down to 2133 instead of 2666, thats the only change i'll be making to this 24/7 OC. yeah i could OC the cache, i'd have to run more benchmarks and see what actually speeds up.

EDIT: is this still relevant? especially in terms of the BSOD key? i think i stupidly did disk cleanup before i went to bed so i removed my logged dumps.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navjack27*
> 
> okay after doing stressin' i was able to validate 4.6ghz on my 5820k
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/xfi1ms
> *
> 
> *
> 
> 4.7ghz is just temperamental for now. its not temps, its something else i think, well. mainly not the temps cuz i can be stable for hours on 4.7ghz and then it just decides to bluescreen with certain types of load. i'm going to put the ram back down to 2133 instead of 2666, thats the only change i'll be making to this 24/7 OC. yeah i could OC the cache, i'd have to run more benchmarks and see what actually speeds up.
> 
> EDIT: is this still relevant? especially in terms of the BSOD key? i think i stupidly did disk cleanup before i went to bed so i removed my logged dumps.


the bsod key is still "relevant". But the title should be "bringing haswell-e to its knees"


----------



## nexxusty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> I'm pretty sure I read with the 960 M.2's they have solved the overheating/throttling issues this time around. I don't think it's related to what you just mentioned but it has been an issue with some M.2 drives.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Given I only had one review sample of each drive, I didn't want to risk removing the label to test its affects, but Samsung claims the addition of it allows the 960 Pro to last twice as long as the 950 Pro during sequential read operations before the drive will have to implement some thermal throttling. Specifically, Samsung rates the 950 Pro as able to read 158GB before throttling, while the 960 Pro manages 333GB.


I think it was just some drives. My 951 512gb never goes over 42c. Mind you it has a heatsink on it... always has... however I doubt it would reach temps of 90c+ like some reviews showed.

Either way, a simple $1 aluminum heatsink will definitely solve the problem. I've never seen my drive throttle.


----------



## navjack27

NEAT STUFF i've discovered with this chip, batch # J610B880
i'm able to hold my 4.6ghz overclock at voltages down to 1.285. i'm still seeing if i can get even lower and still be stable. but thats what i'm at now.


----------



## Jpmboy

you shouldn't be holding that when using your rig.


----------



## navjack27

a joke? well it is and i am.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navjack27*
> 
> a joke? well it is and i am.


Of course it is, ...and I'm sure you are not.


----------



## Raul-7

5960X - J513B or J605B?


----------



## Sem

damn this thread has really gone quiet over the last couple of months.... i guess no one cares about Haswell-E any more

so I guess this is a long shot but how are the current Haswell-E chips clocking?

are we still getting great results like the 2015 J batches


----------



## navjack27

Aw, I care about haswell-e overclocking.

My chip is a J610B880 which I assume is a J batch.

My signature has my latest stable 24/7 overclock.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raul-7*
> 
> 5960X - J513B or J605B?


most of the recent J batch 5960X's have been very good chips...


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Raul-7*
> 
> 5960X - J513B or J605B?
> 
> 
> 
> most of the recent J batch 5960X's have been very good chips...
Click to expand...

My J615B029 is a gem as you can see by my Sig, RealBench, HCI MemTest, AIDA cache stress test and stressapptest stable.









http://www.overclock.net/t/854493/official-asus-sabertooth-motherboards-club-tuf-series/1560_20#post_25706014


----------



## Nizzen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> My J615B029 is a gem as you can see by my Sig, RealBench, HCI MemTest, AIDA cache stress test and stressapptest stable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/854493/official-asus-sabertooth-motherboards-club-tuf-series/1560_20#post_25706014


If it is a gem, 5ghz it is









Why run a gem on 4700mhz...


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sem*
> 
> damn this thread has really gone quiet over the last couple of months.... i guess no one cares about Haswell-E any more
> 
> so I guess this is a long shot but how are the current Haswell-E chips clocking?
> 
> are we still getting great results like the 2015 J batches


I care, but my system is just stable and reliable and way past any tweaking stages. The 5960X may not be the latest and greatest, but it's still a stout chip.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> I care, but my system is just stable and reliable and way past any tweaking stages. The 5960X may not be the latest and greatest, but it's still a stout chip.


VERY stout X-class chip!


----------



## ir88ed

I have my 5930K running 4.8Ghz @1.37V as my everyday clock, with uncore at 48 as well. I am running an external rad out the window to make use of the winter weather. My box only has the EK pump running, no fans. Check out the temps below. Idle at left, running intel's CPU burn test on the right.

I can run bench marks at [email protected], but no matter how high I have cranked the voltage I can't get timespy to complete the CPU phase at 5.0ghz. I have gone as high as 1.53v, temps never over 80degC.


----------



## Kimir

that's a golden 5930K you've got there.


----------



## Wilda

Hey guys! Just got 5820K few days ago and now I settled to 4,37GHz for my 24/7 setup and I wanted to enable all of the saving features (C1E etc...) but it seems like turning on almost any of them makes system super unstable...any ideas what can be done about that??? Thx


----------



## ssateneth

Dunno, some of your voltages probably arent correct.

Speedstep allows a CPU to pick speeds between highest and lowest. If you intend on running on the 'maximum performance' power profile, this setting wont do anything since max perf wont pick any speeds between highest and lowest.

I do not have fully manual mode set. 5960x, 47x100 core with adaptive mode, 0 offset (probably auto) and 1.3 oc voltage, and , 43x100 cache with manual mode, voltage set to 1.15. You do not need 'offset' mode for cache to reap lower cache voltages. If you have all the other power saving features on (c-states is the biggest power saver) and speedstep on a balance power profile, you should get very good power saving with very minimal performance hit. My CPU operates about 0.75-0.9v with speeds 1200-3000mhz and 1.3v when it kicks to 4.7ghz, and the cache operates from anywhere between 0.6 to 1.15v depending on the uncore clock speed at the time of measuring. Typical CPU package power varies between 27 watts on idle to ~260+ watts on a full 16 thread load. With no power saving, it idles around 130 watts.

I do have SVID enabled so I can get the CPU package power sensor to report correctly. Also, for what its worth, power saving can vary the system agent voltage (mine is from 0.7-0.85v). Running 4x8GB C15-15-15-35 1T

Read my post here for some more information on the impact of c-states.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1510388/haswell-e-overclock-leaderboard-owners-club/18970#post_25196680
http://www.overclock.net/t/1510001/asus-rampage-v-extreme-owners-thread/9120#post_25151552


----------



## Wilda

That's the thing I have to have all the C-states disabled or it's not stable...otherwise I did 4hrs of realbench and no problem, with c-states it often doesn't even boot...


----------



## Associated

Adaptive Ring/Cache voltage can cause those problems.


----------



## Wilda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Associated*
> 
> Adaptive Ring/Cache voltage can cause those problems.


That's probably it as lowering cache frequency by 125MHz solved the problem...thx!


----------



## Wilda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Associated*
> 
> Adaptive Ring/Cache voltage can cause those problems.


That's probably it as lowering cache frequency by 125MHz solved the problem...thx!


----------



## webhito

Howdy!

upgraded my mobo from a sabertooth to a ws, for some reason my vcore in hwinfo shows up as 0 as the minimum. I did also grab a 5960x... Is this normal?


----------



## ir88ed

Not sure about HWinfo, but HWMonitor always shows some vcore value around 0.960v for value/min/max on my 5930K with an asus board. A min of 0.00 seems odd. Maybe try another software and see if you get the same result.


----------



## webhito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ir88ed*
> 
> Not sure about HWinfo, but HWMonitor always shows some vcore value around 0.960v for value/min/max on my 5930K with an asus board. A min of 0.00 seems odd. Maybe try another software and see if you get the same result.


Aida does the same


----------



## ir88ed

Does it run well, other than the wierd reading? Maybe it just takes a bit for the motherboard to start sending vcore info for some reason.


----------



## webhito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ir88ed*
> 
> Does it run well, other than the wierd reading? Maybe it just takes a bit for the motherboard to start sending vcore info for some reason.


Yup, no Issues at all, whats weird is just that, 0 voltage while idle which is the first time I have seen this before.

Heres a SS:


----------



## ir88ed

How do you like the 5960x, btw? I have a 5930K that runs 4.8ghz as a 24/7 oc and 4.9 for benchmarking, but I have kicked around the idea of a 5960x. More cores would be great, but I really want to be able to get a decent overclock.


----------



## webhito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ir88ed*
> 
> How do you like the 5960x, btw? I have a 5930K that runs 4.8ghz as a 24/7 oc and 4.9 for benchmarking, but I have kicked around the idea of a 5960x. More cores would be great, but I really want to be able to get a decent overclock.


I am a complete wuss when it comes to overclocking, I have it working at stock speeds and only pushed it a few times to 3.8 and 4.0 for a few benchies, mind you I got it for $400 from a local auction, I just couldn't say no.

It does everything I want plus more but in all honesty the extra 2 cores don't seem to be doing more than my 5930k did, mind you I don't do rendering or anything like that, just game, watch movies and have this machine set up as a plex server.


----------



## ir88ed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *webhito*
> 
> I am a complete wuss when it comes to overclocking, I have it working at stock speeds and only pushed it a few times to 3.8 and 4.0 for a few benchies, mind you I got it for $400 from a local auction, I just couldn't say no.
> 
> It does everything I want plus more but in all honesty the extra 2 cores don't seem to be doing more than my 5930k did, mind you I don't do rendering or anything like that, just game, watch movies and have this machine set up as a plex server.


$400? What a deal! You can probably get that much for your 5930K on ebay!


----------



## webhito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ir88ed*
> 
> $400? What a deal! You can probably get that much for your 5930K on ebay!


Yup! That's the reason why I could not turn it down lol.


----------



## damarad21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ir88ed*
> 
> How do you like the 5960x, btw? I have a 5930K that runs 4.8ghz as a 24/7 oc and 4.9 for benchmarking, but I have kicked around the idea of a 5960x. More cores would be great, but I really want to be able to get a decent overclock.


Keep your 5930K, you got a great overclock. For gaming or normal use you will not notice diferences. Probably you'll not reach 4,8 with a 5960X.

Like in the other case I got my 5960X for 600€ while I was thinking to buy a 5820K or 6800K for around 400€. Finally I made the decision. And went for 5960X for that price. I'm running mine at 4,[email protected],18v. For me it's more tan enough.
If I should think twice I would go for a 6700K, but coming from an old Xeon in an X58 mobo, I wanted to have more cores and not going back. But probably a 6700K would be the right decision for me. I hope to keep my 5960X for many years as now I cannot be changing parts for long time


----------



## xkm1948

I can't get my 5820K to be stable at 4.3GHz with 100 BCLK. Here is my current setup. The overclock on 125BCLK is very stable. Able to pass 24 hours of Realbench.

5820K 4.25GHz on 125BCLK; 3.8GHz for cache
ASUS Sabertooth X99
GSKill 128GB DDR4-3000. Using XMP settings with 14-14-14-34 timing.
Noctua D15.

Previously I had a set of ADATA RAM that I ran at DDR4-2666 with 100 BCLK. It was rock solid with 4.3GHz OC. I know to use 100BCLK I probably should be switching to DDR4-3200 since it should be a lot easier on the IMC to handle 3200. Problem is my system boots just fine with 4.3GHz OC and DDR4-3200. But it will fail both Realbench and AIDA64 stress test within 15mins. Is it even possible to get the 128GB RAM to run at DDR4-3200 with a 5820K?

Here are my settings.

Overclock Tuner: XMP
BCLK: 125
Core ratio: 34
Cache ratio: 31
DRAM settings: all auto
LLC: level 5
CPU offset: 0.25
cache: auto
VCCSA: auto
CPU input: 1.94

And this is the RAM I have:
http://www.gskill.com/en/product/f4-3000c14q2-128gvk

All I want is 4.3GHz OC with 100BCLK and [email protected] This way I can have my adaptive vcore back. Thanks!


----------



## inedenimadam

I see your VCCSA and Vcache are on AUTO. What do they default to? I am going to poke a guess that you are probably going to need a healthy amount of VCCSA and possibly a bump to VCache to get such a large density stable that high.


----------



## pipes

my cpu 5960x batch j615b029 can take 4,5 ghz @ 1,25 volt


----------



## xkm1948

After 6 hours of tuning I have given up. It is impossible to get 128GB ram stable at DDR4-3200 with the IMC of my 5820K. Any VCCSA higher than 1.2V would cause system crash in stress test. Anything lower than 1.18V won't even post.

In the end I just decided to tune the RAM timing instead. Right now I am at 14-14-14-34 CR1 for DDR4-3000. RAM voltage is about 1.36V. I might be able to squeeze a little bit more out of them.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xkm1948*
> 
> After 6 hours of tuning I have given up. It is impossible to get 128GB ram stable at DDR4-3200 with the IMC of my 5820K. Any VCCSA higher than 1.2V would cause system crash in stress test. Anything lower than 1.18V won't even post.
> 
> In the end I just decided to tune the RAM timing instead. Right now I am at 14-14-14-34 CR1 for DDR4-3000. RAM voltage is about 1.36V. I might be able to squeeze a little bit more out of them.


Hello

Assuming the memory itself is not what is holding back 3200MHz that speed should be reachable if 3000MHz can be done stable. Visiting some of the more obscure settings can be the difference between not booting and completely stable.


----------



## DarthPeanut

Reading through a lot of this thread and some great info albeit sometimes confusing with which haswell-e is being discussed at a given moment.

So I was sitting comfortably at a 1.248 vcore, input voltage at 1.85, pretty much everything else auto, llc @ 4, and that is about it... 4.5 ghz stable for months now.

Kinda got the bug to push a little further to see if it continues scaling.

I went up to 1.9 on the input, added some cache/ ring voltage to 1.2 (from reading it seems like this helps a little with vcore voltage and stability even though i have only a 33 cache/ ring ratio), 1.271 adaptive vcore (sees 1.277 actual), llc @ 2, and pretty much everything else auto or default... 4.7 is passing some XTU stress testing but that is not always enough so will run some other stress testing of course. Temps peaked at 69 package and peak hottest core temp were 68c (I get one colder core that was only 58 but most in the mid 60s).

So my question is what do you think is daily driver safe for vcore or temps. I have come to believe 1.3 and 85c are the limit for a good daily but reading through this thread I have become a bit unsure.

ETA: 5820k BTW... sorry forgot to indicate that.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthPeanut*
> 
> Reading through a lot of this thread and some great info albeit sometimes confusing with which haswell-e is being discussed at a given moment.
> 
> So I was sitting comfortably at a 1.248 vcore, input voltage at 1.85, pretty much everything else auto, llc @ 4, and that is about it... 4.5 ghz stable for months now.
> 
> Kinda got the bug to push a little further to see if it continues scaling.
> 
> I went up to 1.9 on the input, added some cache/ ring voltage to 1.2 (from reading it seems like this helps a little with vcore voltage and stability even though i have only a 33 cache/ ring ratio), 1.271 adaptive vcore (sees 1.277 actual), llc @ 2, and pretty much everything else auto or default... 4.7 is passing some XTU stress testing but that is not always enough so will run some other stress testing of course. Temps peaked at 69 package and peak hottest core temp were 68c (I get one colder core that was only 58 but most in the mid 60s).
> 
> So my question is what do you think is daily driver safe for vcore or temps. I have come to believe *1.3 and 85c are the limit for a good daily* but reading through this thread I have become a bit unsure.
> 
> ETA: 5820k BTW... sorry forgot to indicate that.


85C maxT doing what? and is that core or package.. or both? Personally, 75C under Realbench is my metric.


----------



## DarthPeanut

Stressing or benching 100% CPU load. I guess both since my package max temp peak seems to run similar to my hottest core.

I did just get a 124 BSOD from XTU stress test after a good while with a lot of other applications open. So bumped the vcore slightly, seeing a peak of 1.282 and starting again with the stress test.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthPeanut*
> 
> Stressing or benching 100% CPU load. I guess both since my package max temp peak seems to run similar to my hottest core.
> 
> I did just get a 124 BSOD from XTU stress test after a good while with a lot of other applications open. So bumped the vcore slightly, seeing a peak of 1.282 and starting again with the stress test.


My go to stress tests are RealBench for CPU, AIDA cache stress test for cache and stressapptest for memory which you can now run in Windows in the bash shell. I find if all these pass, 2 hours RealBench, 4 hours cache test and 2 hours stressapptest my PC will run with zero crashes while gaming or doing anything.


----------



## DarthPeanut

Ok will run realbench and aida64 next to see how I fair in those.

So 1.3v and under seems daily driver acceptable I am assuming since no one hit on that... if the temps look ok naturally?

Can I cheat with cache/ ring voltage a little to help a little lack of vcore or is that placebo that people say that?


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthPeanut*
> 
> Ok will run realbench and aida64 next to see how I fair in those.
> 
> So 1.3v and under seems daily driver acceptable I am assuming since no one hit on that... if the temps look ok naturally?
> 
> Can I cheat with cache/ ring voltage a little to help a little lack of vcore or is that placebo that people say that?


If in HWInfo while running RealBench your package temps are under 80C and CPU Cores under 77C or so (they'll be a bit less) you're good to go. Keep CPU under 1.3v and cache under 1.25v and memory under 1.450V for Haswell-E.


----------



## ir88ed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthPeanut*
> 
> Reading through a lot of this thread and some great info albeit sometimes confusing with which haswell-e is being discussed at a given moment.
> 
> So I was sitting comfortably at a 1.248 vcore, input voltage at 1.85, pretty much everything else auto, llc @ 4, and that is about it... 4.5 ghz stable for months now.
> 
> Kinda got the bug to push a little further to see if it continues scaling.
> 
> I went up to 1.9 on the input, added some cache/ ring voltage to 1.2 (from reading it seems like this helps a little with vcore voltage and stability even though i have only a 33 cache/ ring ratio), 1.271 adaptive vcore (sees 1.277 actual), llc @ 2, and pretty much everything else auto or default... 4.7 is passing some XTU stress testing but that is not always enough so will run some other stress testing of course. Temps peaked at 69 package and peak hottest core temp were 68c (I get one colder core that was only 58 but most in the mid 60s).
> 
> So my question is what do you think is daily driver safe for vcore or temps. I have come to believe 1.3 and 85c are the limit for a good daily but reading through this thread I have become a bit unsure.
> 
> ETA: 5820k BTW... sorry forgot to indicate that.


I have run my 5930K for many months at 1.37v (under water) with temps peaking in the low 60's during stress tests. I have had it up as high as 1.55v when I cooled my water down to 4degC (trying to lay down a benchmark at 5.0ghz). So your chip will be fine with the volts, its the temps you are going to have to watch, especially cooling with air.
Seems like our chips are roughly in the same ball park. I can get:
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]+v (not stable)

I like to keep the max temp in the 70's, unless I am running bench marks where I allow 90.0 as my absolute max.


----------



## navjack27

that is actually very good info there @ir88ed


----------



## ir88ed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navjack27*
> 
> that is actually very good info there @ir88ed


Thanks


----------



## untitled

I run my 5820k at 4.6ghz on 1.185v. Really happy with it so far! I plan on doing some more research when it comes to all of the bios settings to be able to get a faster stable overclock for the future.


----------



## Matt26LFC

Nice OC, what's your cache running at?


----------



## untitled

I've only changed the vcore, and frequency. Everything else is at stock


----------



## navjack27

ha, i just for giggles decided to run my 5820k at stock. folding all night, haven't gone over 50c using all the cores [email protected] wants to use.
i'm getting a new motherboard to replace my msi, i'm just not feelin' it with this in terms of overclocking performance, at stock its great but who does that?
i gave it a chance but i don't think it'll be as reliable as i want. i'm getting an ASRock Fatal1ty X99 Professional Gaming i7. if that one don't work out, i'll just go ASUS, prob the sabertooth. it's a shame i don't have a case that can hold an EATX mobo!


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *untitled*
> 
> I run my 5820k at 4.6ghz on 1.185v. Really happy with it so far! I plan on doing some more research when it comes to all of the bios settings to be able to get a faster stable overclock for the future.


Nice chip







Have tried running asus realbench? Another great stress testing utility.


----------



## DarthPeanut

Well I can pass XTU without a problem and barely touches 70c package and 1-2c cooler hottest core. Aida64 as well cpu only stressing no problem and very low 60c peaks but it will stop from instability if I added fpu (picks up a lot of heat as well seeing spikes into the upper 70c range, no BSOD though).

Realbench stress hates me so far and creeping up on the vcore to see if I can get it to be stable but so far it will stop from instability (No BSOD).. if you try to force a rerun it will BSOD with a 101 code.

Gaming or heavy multitasking it didnt miss a beat all weekend even cpu maxed running some simple benching programs but the stressing in real bench says it probably is not really rock solid stable obviously.

BSOD 101 is mostly vcore from my understanding so I am not sure anything but more of it will stabilize it for realbench. Any other things I might look at that could help stabilizing it?

ETA: Doing some more reading it looks like input voltage is another culprit for the 101 code. I am at 1.9 already with llc @ 1 but I guess I could try tinkering with it a bit more. I have always seen .6 over vcore is a good rule of thumb.


----------



## DarthPeanut

Decided to back up since I just could not get 4.7 happy yet for realbench or aida64 w/ fpu and cache. I think it wants just simply wants more vcore and trying as much as 1.29 with 1.95 input did not stabilize it. I thought I would take a step back to verify 4.6 since I jumped ahead from 4.5 to 4.7 to see how that scaled before working back up.

Well looks like 4.6 is pretty happy at 1.265 adaptive vcore (+0.001), Input down to 1.85, 1.15 adaptive cache/ring (+0.001), LLC @ 2 of 5 (have not tried lower yet). Passed XTU, passed realbench, and passed aida64 extreme (cpu, fpu, cache). Hottest stress test was by far the aida64 extreme with realbench easily 8-9c cooler in core/ package temps.

After 15+ minutes of Aida64 (cpu/ fpu/ cache all checked) so I could grab a screenie of temps i am seeing was the below (23c ambient). Machine was already warm from other stress testing just before so the idle temps are a little high. Some spiking but mostly just consistently high 60c/low 70c.


----------



## untitled

I got another set of fan brackets from noctua because, I had another F12 lying around, so I wanted to go ahead and use it. So, I'm running a triple fan setup currently (2 F12s, and a A12 in the middle) in my D15s, and surprisingly, it made my cooling worse by around 5c or so. :/ Oh well, I'll keep it for the symmetricalness, but it's kinda disappointing.


----------



## Kutalion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *untitled*
> 
> I got another set of fan brackets from noctua because, I had another F12 lying around, so I wanted to go ahead and use it. So, I'm running a triple fan setup currently (2 F12s, and a A12 in the middle) in my D15s, and surprisingly, it made my cooling worse by around 5c or so. :/ Oh well, I'll keep it for the symmetricalness, but it's kinda disappointing.


Unless you reversed the airflow with the 3rd fan, that is impossible.


----------



## untitled

It looks like the fan splitter lowered the RPMs on my fans when I added the third fan. With the Low Noise Adapter, the first F12 was running at around 1250 RPM, with the LNA with the splitter, both of them are running less than 1000 RPM, so I'm assuming that's the issue.


----------



## Wilda

So I thought that my setup is stable until I noticed some LAN dropouts and and link speed changes...I'm at BCLK 125MHz and 36 multi, should I try upping some voltages? PCH maybe? Any ideas?

Thx


----------



## leonman44

Hello guys , are this temps ok for a 360lt custom cooler at winter season?



Voltage is at max 1.3v + other increasements.

I am just asking cause at summer things wasnt really good , i was expecting more from my cooling system.


----------



## Streetdragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leonman44*
> 
> Hello guys , are this temps ok for a 360lt custom cooler at winter season?
> 
> 
> 
> Voltage is at max 1.3v + other increasements.
> 
> I am just asking cause at summer things wasnt really good , i was expecting more from my cooling system.


looks good for me!


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wilda*
> 
> So I thought that my setup is stable until I noticed some LAN dropouts and and link speed changes...I'm at BCLK 125MHz and 36 multi, should I try upping some voltages? PCH maybe? Any ideas?
> 
> Thx


You sure it's not a problem with your router? Have you run OCCT (http://www.techspot.com/downloads/4665-overclock-checking-tool.html) for more than 2 hours successfully? 2 hours of OCCT is enough for a quick stable setup, 6 hours is guaranteed.


----------



## Wilda

2Hrs of Realbench and some gaming on top...also it looks like it stops on default so it is somehow related to OC, I'd day 125MHz BCLK might be to blame...


----------



## sinholueiro

I get 4GHz in my 5820k at 1.05v. System Agent is the module that has the RAM controller, right? What's the normal/safe voltages? Also, the Cache is at stock speed and voltage, normal voltages to 4Ghz and safe max voltage? As we know, the standart is 1.3V in Vcore, but I don't know the other voltages, so some info will be helpful. Thanks!


----------



## navjack27

5820k batch J610B880

i've been running for a while now with my new asrock mobo with these settings.

core 36x multi - 4.584ghz 1.325v
cache 32x multi - 4.079ghz 1.275 or 1.300v
bclk - 127.3mhz
dram - 1.25x ddr2800 15 17 17 37 1
sa offset +0.125

it rocks all day long folding, it handles my 3d rendering and gaming is perfect
the cpu reports drawing 200-225w in cpupowerout as a max and 87w min

my kraken x61 handles the heat like a boss now that i got some Kryonaut. soaks up that heat into the liquid and gets to about 40c worst case when the cpu is around 77c. it'll idle around 30-45c.

i'm still workin on the cache overclock when i have time. but previous motherboard (msi x99a sli plus) wouldn't let me even do 3.5ghz stable, so i'm happy with the 4ghz i got with the asRock Fatal1ty X99 Professional Gaming i7.

EDIT: i should add, i was able to 4.6ghz just using the OC preset in the UEFI for 4.6ghz. i didn't have to dial much in like i did with the msi. points for that. i just used that as a base and then got the XMP profile in there with the cache OC too, then tweaked the voltages around.


----------



## ssateneth

TL;DR at the bottom

Welp, I had a hell of a scare. Heres my story on delidding my 5960x. Yes, a soldered CPU. And I'm an amateur; never done it before, unless an opteron 165 from 10 or so years ago counts, even though I squished its corner and a few caps, but it still worked.

I remember seeing a guy who always sounds drunk or lazy do a delid on a gulftown CPU (found here 



 ) and just thought the hell with it, i got the rest of today and tomorrow off. So I busted out he razor, cut around the edges until it felt comfortably deep enough (I had NO idea where the surface mount bits were inside), stabbed a razor in each 4 corners, let it rest in a duct tape roll and heated up the IHS with a blue flame torch. It wouldn't let go. I let it set and tried again. Nope. I flipped it over so the IHS was on the bottom and heated it from the bottom. Still wouldnt let go. Ugh.

The video showed 30 seconds with a regular orange flame lighter and it fell apart. Nope, not mine .Wouldn't budge. So with a little brainstorming, I combined the flame and vice. Went around town, asked a business if I could use their vice for 5 minutes, they obliged. It was pretty rough looking. I was hoping the constant tension from the vice would let it slide away easier when hot enough. Nope. Bear in mind, I had to heat it from underneath so it was extra scary.

So I take a break then go to a car repair sho pand ask to use theirs. Sure, no problem. Theirs is much flatter and cleaner. Put a cloth on the side with the PCB and bare metal against the IHS side. I do the same thing. Nope. Give it a few minutes, then decided to slooooooowly twist the handle while heating. Didn't feel like it at first but it moved after inspecting it. Figure to go back and forth like popping off the tab from a can of soda. It eventually gave way and with some encouragement with a razor being bent between the IHS and PCB, it finally let loose.

Theres a hell of a lot of solder on there. Like a good half millimeter thick worth between the IHS and the die. Get some scraping done, nail polish the caps ... wait a second. One is missing. Well ****. But wait, the opteron from back then still worked without a few caps AND a chipped corner, why not this?

So I painted over it anyways, bust out my 4 year old coollaboratory liquid pro, paint up the die and IHS after its been scraped , scrubbed, and washed clean, put it back in the system, moment of truth. Big sigh. Power it on, it posts! And loads, and sits there at the desktop. ....... oh wait. It froze. Great. Power cycle it, stuck on BF POST code. ****. Nuked my CPU. RIP. I start looking at silicon lottery for replacement 6900k being overnighted. Meh. I take out the CPU and take it apart. Seems fine. Looks a bit heavy with the liquid metal. Some of the nail polish seems scraped though, exposing the solder points of the little chips around the die. Seems like the IHS shifted from mounting pressure? I repaint over it and make sure the IHS is dead square in the middle, pop it in, remount, fingers crossed. Power on, POST! Fire up Prime95 non-FMA, chugs along just fine.

HUGE sigh of relief. Results? 10C cooler (Comparing package temp VS coolant temperatures). Delid was a success and effective!

TL;DR: Delid a 5960x on a whim, I'm a noob with it, break a cap on the CPU, it works anyways, but dies temporarily because I'm a noob with getting the IHS back on correctly, fix IHS placement and repaint over caps, ???, profit. Get a 10 celsius drop on all cores.


----------



## navjack27

WOW. tense dude.


----------



## ssateneth

Related to my last post, what would you guys suggest to better affix the IHS to the CPU now? If I need to move it or sell it, I feel better if its one solid piece. As far as I can tell, IHS is making direct contact with the die and is not in contact with the PCB, so it -could- wobble or just plain fall off.


----------



## Desolutional

Solder?









Delidding is a "own it forever" type of thing. If you're going to sell it to someone, then it's better off trying to sell it to someone who wants it delidded, or is comfortable with the fact that it has been delidded. Moving it, probably just make sure you clamp the two bits together; I guess you could use TIM too, but the reason people delid is because the CPU isn't soldered to the IHS. Solder is nearly as good as direct contact, hence no need to delid.


----------



## Jpmboy

Darwin award candidate.


----------



## tux1989

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leonman44*
> 
> Hello guys , are this temps ok for a 360lt custom cooler at winter season?
> 
> 
> 
> Voltage is at max 1.3v + other increasements.
> 
> I am just asking cause at summer things wasnt really good , i was expecting more from my cooling system.


Here is mine with i7 5960x


----------



## navjack27

i'll buy @ssateneth's delid for... 300 bucks


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssateneth*
> 
> Related to my last post, what would you guys suggest to better affix the IHS to the CPU now? If I need to move it or sell it, I feel better if its one solid piece. As far as I can tell, IHS is making direct contact with the die and is not in contact with the PCB, so it -could- wobble or just plain fall off.


direct contact of the ihs with the die will likely lead to a cracked die once you mount a block on top. the sealant on the IHS is there for several reasons.


----------



## CptSpig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> direct contact of the ihs with the die will likely lead to a cracked die once you mount a block on top. the sealant on the IHS is there for several reasons.


Absolutely Correct.


----------



## ssateneth

Would you propose a shim then? I had an MSI x99 xpower motherboard that came with a delid guard but didnt do cache clocking very good so I had it returned. Is there an alternative, or maybe MSI can sell me one?

For now, living dangerously. The pressure of my waterblock is not from screws but from springs, so I should be ok for now. I can unscrew it a little to ease up on pressure even though I never fully screwed it tight anyways.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssateneth*
> 
> Would you propose a shim then? I had an MSI x99 xpower motherboard that came with a delid guard but didnt do cache clocking very good so I had it returned. Is there an alternative, or maybe MSI can sell me one?
> 
> For now, living dangerously. The pressure of my waterblock is not from screws but from springs, so I should be ok for now. I can unscrew it a little to ease up on pressure even though I never fully screwed it tight anyways.


i wouldnt worry about it. Plenty of naked die out there in the world. Pay attention to even mounting pressure and it should be fine.

Worry more about the exposed SMDs


----------



## ssateneth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> i wouldnt worry about it. Plenty of naked die out there in the world. Pay attention to even mounting pressure and it should be fine.
> 
> Worry more about the exposed SMDs


I'm not running it naked right now, due to how the socket mounting mechanism works. I still need the IHS for now, unless I can get a hold of a naked mounting shim such as the MSI delid die guard.

Plus I'd like to avoid using the coollaboratory liquid metal pro as it 'sets' after some time, requiring abrasive force to remove it should I need to remove it.


----------



## tux1989

Hey guys.I have a qustion.How Intel or AMD test their cpu's before they sale it?I mean in their labs how they determine STABLE voltages for each cpu?How they stress tested it


----------



## sblantipodi

I have an Haswell-E clocked at 4.2GHz with RAM running at 2666MHz cas 15.
I woule like to upgrade my two GTX980 Ti with two GTX1080 Ti, I expect that those cards will be similar to Titan XP cards in terms of performance.

Will I have sensible improvements in gaming by switching to a Skylake-E CPU?
Is my CPU bottlenecking powerfull GPUs like two 1080Ti or two Titan XP?


----------



## leonman44

Hello guys , does anyone know if this 2 settings in my bios effect overclocking , latency or gaming?
1) Hardware prefetcher
2) Adjacent cache Line Prefetcher


----------



## navjack27

You just wanna leave those on


----------



## leonman44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navjack27*
> 
> You just wanna leave those on


Thanks!


----------



## navjack27

I haven't tested it, maybe I should for curiosity. But I'm sure if it fixes any instability with extreme overclocking, the performance loss from disabling would make it null


----------



## GunnzAkimbo

couldn't do it anymore...

air cooling the cpu, couldn't do it anymore.

5960X is just too toasty for air cooling. The heatsink wasn't even cooling at idle (probably to do with the case and how it has 2 partitions in it).

Installed the old AIO and mounted it in the seconds partition where there is nothing but air flow, now its more comfortable at 4.6 core 4.2 ring.


----------



## leonman44

Purchased the intels overclock plan so it can cover me if my chip dies. Running an 5820k at 1.45v 4.7ghz with 2.0voltage input ,extreme vrm setup and level 6 loadline calibration. For how long do you think guys its going to run?


----------



## supersf

How safe is 4.7ghz with 1.3v for 5820k. Max temp 80C.

Thanks


----------



## leonman44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supersf*
> 
> How safe is 4.7ghz with 1.3v for 5820k. Max temp 80C.
> 
> Thanks


Its consindered safe , for this chips max safe voltage should be 1.3V according intel , you can run 1.25 at 4.6 if you want something cooler but also anything behind 85c its safe , so i think that you got a really good oc!!!!


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leonman44*
> 
> Its consindered safe , for this chips max safe voltage should be 1.3V according intel , you can run 1.25 at 4.6 if you want something cooler but also anything behind 85c its safe , so i think that you got a really good oc!!!!


Maximum "safe" temperature decreases as voltage increases, that's because both voltage and temperature contribute to electromigration. 85C may be safe at stock, but with 1.3V, it certainly is ambitious. With 1.3V I'd say mid 70s are your limit for normal use. Stress testing I'd expect it to push 80. And those are peak temps, not sustained. Those are for cores. Package can sustain a little more heat, but not too much.


----------



## leonman44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Maximum "safe" temperature decreases as voltage increases, that's because both voltage and temperature contribute to electromigration. 85C may be safe at stock, but with 1.3V, it certainly is ambitious. With 1.3V I'd say mid 70s are your limit for normal use. Stress testing I'd expect it to push 80. And those are peak temps, not sustained. Those are for cores. Package can sustain a little more heat, but not too much.


Interesting i will search for this!! And anyway thanks for the correction , so for 1.45v i should probably stay under 65c?


----------



## Fruity

I have my 5820K clocked 4,7 @ 1.33 Voltz
24/7 use
After 5 hour BF1 session temps never exceeded 64 degrees
I am wondering if 4,7 oc on this chip is normal or kinda high range ?
Bin trying for 4,8 but BSOD's everywhere
Cache is on 35 multi and 1,2 voltz
All on manual mode
Llc on auto ,
1,93 v on system agent and 1,2 v on input voltage
Memory xmp 3200 mhz
Any tips would be appreciated !
Ow yeah and is 1,33v 24/7 ok?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fruity*
> 
> I have my 5820K clocked 4,7 @ 1.33 Voltz
> 24/7 use
> After 5 hour BF1 session temps never exceeded 64 degrees
> I am wondering if 4,7 oc on this chip is normal or kinda high range ?
> Bin trying for 4,8 but BSOD's everywhere
> Cache is on 35 multi and 1,2 voltz
> All on manual mode
> Llc on auto ,
> *1,93 v on system agent and 1,2 v on input voltage*
> Memory xmp 3200 mhz
> Any tips would be appreciated !
> Ow yeah and is 1,33v 24/7 ok?


4.7 is rather pretty. Voltage - meh! But if that is stable, that's not ugly at all!
Bold items mixed up - meguess. And VCCSA seems high for my taste too.
1.33 is rather high IMO but your temps look fine. Cooling?


----------



## Fruity

My cooling is the Kraken X62 set to custom speeds


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fruity*
> 
> *1,93 v on system agent and 1,2 v on input voltage*


Lol. Typo?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Lol. Typo?


I guarranty it's a _typoo_


----------



## Caos

Hi, how do I get the voltage down as the cpu clock goes down? Is uqe low the clock but does not lower the voltage, adaptive mode has to be?


----------



## DarthPeanut

Yes, you would need to use adaptive. Manual keeps you at a fixed voltage.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caos*
> 
> Hi, how do I get the voltage down as the cpu clock goes down? Is uqe low the clock but does not lower the voltage, adaptive mode has to be?


Adaptive VCore with EIST ON +
Windows Power Setting with Minimum CPU Power to whatever you like.

Still limited to 100 Strap I believe.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Adaptive VCore with EIST ON +
> Windows Power Setting with Minimum CPU Power to whatever you like.
> 
> Still limited to 100 Strap I believe.


Could also use Offset, that works across all straps, minimum idle voltage will be lowered, but not as much as adaptive (stock voltage tables below turbo boost frequency).


----------



## tux1989

Is this dfference between core's temp are normal ?

Hottest core are 60c and coldest are 47c


----------



## Streetdragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tux1989*
> 
> Is this dfference between core's temp are normal ?
> 
> Hottest core are 60c and coldest are 47c


yep thats normal


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tux1989*
> 
> Is this dfference between core's temp are normal ?
> 
> Hottest core are 60c and coldest are 47c


When you are stress testing the differences between the cores should be 4-5C at the most, so say hottest core at 70C, lowest at 65C.

CPU Package will be a bit higher though, maybe 3-5 higher than the hottest core.

if when you are running RealBench, GSAT or HCI MemTest and your cores are varying more than 6C max you really need to consider reapplying your thermal paste.

I use HWInfo when stress testing, 'sensors only' to check.

https://www.hwinfo.com/download.php


----------



## steadly2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> When you are stress testing the differences between the cores should be 4-5C at the most, so say hottest core at 70C, lowest at 65C.
> 
> CPU Package will be a bit higher though, maybe 3-5 higher than the hottest core.
> 
> if when you are running RealBench, GSAT or HCI MemTest and your cores are varying more than 6C max you really need to consider reapplying your thermal paste.
> 
> I use HWInfo when stress testing, 'sensors only' to check.
> 
> https://www.hwinfo.com/download.php


I think I've always seen around 6 degrees between cores. Even up to 10-11 degrees at most. That's across maybe 5 builds and 20 applications of TIM. Usually using the pea method. Perhaps there are other factors causing the difference in cores. Not just TIM.


----------



## Caos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthPeanut*
> 
> Yes, you would need to use adaptive. Manual keeps you at a fixed voltage.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Adaptive VCore with EIST ON +
> Windows Power Setting with Minimum CPU Power to whatever you like.
> 
> Still limited to 100 Strap I believe.


thanks for the replys.. Use memories of 3000 mhz


----------



## ir88ed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fruity*
> 
> I have my 5820K clocked 4,7 @ 1.33 Voltz
> 24/7 use
> After 5 hour BF1 session temps never exceeded 64 degrees
> I am wondering if 4,7 oc on this chip is normal or kinda high range ?
> Bin trying for 4,8 but BSOD's everywhere
> Cache is on 35 multi and 1,2 voltz
> All on manual mode
> Llc on auto ,
> 1,93 v on system agent and 1,2 v on input voltage
> Memory xmp 3200 mhz
> Any tips would be appreciated !
> Ow yeah and is 1,33v 24/7 ok?


Your 5820K is very similar to my 5930K, less a couple of PCI lanes. I posted this a couple of weeks ago, but it might give you an idea of how high you would have to go with the voltage to get 4.8. These are my results, and it looks like yours aren't far off. Just keep an eye on those temps, don't fire and forget on the benchmarks.








I am running a full custom loop, and 4.9ghz/5.0ghz was done with near-freezing coolant temps.

[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]+v (not stable)


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ir88ed*
> 
> Your 5820K is very similar to my 5930K, less a couple of PCI lanes. I posted this a couple of weeks ago, but it might give you an idea of how high you would have to go with the voltage to get 4.8. These are my results, and it looks like yours aren't far off. Just keep an eye on those temps, don't fire and forget on the benchmarks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am running a full custom loop, and 4.9ghz/5.0ghz was done with near-freezing coolant temps.
> 
> [email protected]
> [email protected]
> [email protected]
> [email protected]
> [email protected]
> [email protected]+v (not stable)


Nice chip's Mine is only a 5820k but clocks pretty good.
4.8Ghz /4.6Ghz 1.35vcore / 1.3vring


----------



## sinholueiro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ir88ed*
> 
> Your 5820K is very similar to my 5930K, less a couple of PCI lanes. I posted this a couple of weeks ago, but it might give you an idea of how high you would have to go with the voltage to get 4.8. These are my results, and it looks like yours aren't far off. Just keep an eye on those temps, don't fire and forget on the benchmarks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am running a full custom loop, and 4.9ghz/5.0ghz was done with near-freezing coolant temps.
> 
> [email protected]
> [email protected]
> [email protected]
> [email protected]
> [email protected]
> [email protected]+v (not stable)


How can you run 3.5Ghz at 1.14v and 4.5Ghz at 1.21v? Is such a small difference!


----------



## BotSkill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinholueiro*
> 
> How can you run 3.5Ghz at 1.14v and 4.5Ghz at 1.21v? Is such a small difference!


1.14 is probably cpu's VID.


----------



## jura11

I can do at 1.21v 4.4GHz which is stable, 4.5Ghz I need to raise vCore to 1.279-1.289v and 4.6Ghz there I need to push 1.355v

Hope this helps

Thanks, Jura


----------



## sblantipodi

Am I the only one who need 1.280V for 4.2GHz and there is no way to be stable at 4.4GHz on a 5930K?


----------



## ir88ed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinholueiro*
> 
> How can you run 3.5Ghz at 1.14v and 4.5Ghz at 1.21v? Is such a small difference!


A couple of words on these numbers. 1.21v is the default core voltage. I was interested in overclocking when I put these numbers together, so I didn't test how low I could get the voltage. I was able to get all the way up to 4.6-4.7 until I had to start increasing the voltage.

Just recently I switched focus and wanted to run silent. I dropped my clocks down to default (3.5ghz) and undervolted to 1.14, so that is where my first number comes from. A few minutes ago I just ran the intel cpu burn at 4.4ghz @ 1.14v, and had no issue. So take the numbers I posted as a cpu core voltage that resulted in stability, but not necessarily the minimum possible voltage at frequencies between 3.5ghz and 4.7ghz. 4.7 and beyond were the minimums I could get away with.


----------



## lilchronic

At defaults my voltage is 1.03v and i can clock to 4Ghz with that voltage.


----------



## sinholueiro

My default voltage was 1.08V and I achieved 4Ghz with 1.05V


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> Am I the only one who need 1.280V for 4.2GHz and there is no way to be stable at 4.4GHz on a 5930K?


I got mine 4.5 stable at 1.3v, though I couldn't get 4.6 stable. It can help to set your uncore manually to 3.5 and leave your xmp off. If you can get your core stable that is the most important thing. Then work your uncore and memory up after.


----------



## mus1mus

0.98 VID on mine. 4.0 at that Voltage as well.
4.5 at 1.20 and my Uncore needs 1.25 for 4.5. All while running 3555 MHz RAM at 14-14-14-1T 1.45VDimm










Sad part is that, 4.6 is conditionally stable. But 4.9 passes benching at 1.35V.

Weird chip!


----------



## Streetdragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> 0.98 VID on mine. 4.0 at that Voltage as well.
> 4.5 at 1.20 and my Uncore needs 1.25 for 4.5. All while running 3555 MHz RAM at 14-14-14-1T 1.45VDimm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sad part is that, 4.6 is conditionally stable. But 4.9 passes benching at 1.35V.
> 
> Weird chip!


LOOK OVER THERE!! A BIRD! ---->>> *Bird*

*steal cpu*


----------



## inedenimadam

So...through a series of unfortunate events, my 5820k met its demise. Going to pick up a new processor this weekend.

Should I rebuy a 5820k or get the 6800k?

Most important is gaming performance when at max stable overclock. The price difference is pretty insignificant in my mind. I hear the newer chips dont overclock as well, but have a slightly better IPC...

What do you guys think?

Edit to add: Possible considerations to include are 32GB of 3200 C16, and I am not upgrading motherboard (ASUS x99-A non II)


----------



## steadly2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> So...through a series of unfortunate events, my 5820k met its demise. Going to pick up a new processor this weekend.
> 
> Should I rebuy a 5820k or get the 6800k?
> 
> Most important is gaming performance when at max stable overclock. The price difference is pretty insignificant in my mind. I hear the newer chips dont overclock as well, but have a slightly better IPC...
> 
> What do you guys think?
> 
> Edit to add: Possible considerations to include are 32GB of 3200 C16, and I am not upgrading motherboard (ASUS x99-A non II)


I would definitely go for the newer chip. if an average 6800 can hit 4.4, and 5820k can hit 4.6 if it's a good overclocker, and perform the same at those give clocks.... go for the newer architecture. Again I'm *assuming* and telling you what I would think in that situation.


----------



## Kimir

BW-E as a better IMC than HW-E too, 3200Mhz on the ram should be a piece of cake.


----------



## ir88ed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinholueiro*
> 
> How can you run 3.5Ghz at 1.14v and 4.5Ghz at 1.21v? Is such a small difference!


So I went through carefully and found the minimum cpu core voltage I could get away with at the given clock speeds. My Asus motherboard wont let me lower than 1.000v, so that is the minimum

3.5Ghz --> 1.000v
3.6Ghz --> 1.000v
3.7Ghz --> 1.000v
3.8Ghz --> 1.000v
3.9Ghz --> 1.000v
4.0Ghz --> 1.000v
4.1Ghz --> 1.000v
4.2Ghz --> 1.100v
4.3Ghz --> 1.100v
4.4Ghz --> 1.150v
4.5Ghz --> 1.175v
4.6Ghz --> 1.200v
4.7Ghz --> 1.300v
4.8Ghz --> 1.370v
4.9Ghz --> 1.450v
5.0Ghz --> 1.500+v (not stable)

The last few are not exact, as they were determined over the cold days in winter, and I was just trying to get a high benchmark score, not find the minimum possible voltage. Anyway, this should give people a ballpark idea of what voltage they need to run for a given overclock.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ir88ed*
> 
> So I went through carefully and found the minimum cpu core voltage I could get away with at the given clock speeds. My Asus motherboard wont let me lower than 1.000v, so that is the minimum
> 
> 3.5Ghz --> 1.000v
> 3.6Ghz --> 1.000v
> 3.7Ghz --> 1.000v
> 3.8Ghz --> 1.000v
> 3.9Ghz --> 1.000v
> 4.0Ghz --> 1.000v
> 4.1Ghz --> 1.000v
> 4.2Ghz --> 1.100v
> 4.3Ghz --> 1.100v
> 4.4Ghz --> 1.150v
> 4.5Ghz --> 1.175v
> 4.6Ghz --> 1.200v
> 4.7Ghz --> 1.300v
> 4.8Ghz --> 1.370v
> 4.9Ghz --> 1.450v
> 5.0Ghz --> 1.500+v (not stable)
> 
> The last few are not exact, as they were determined over the cold days in winter, and I was just trying to get a high benchmark score, not find the minimum possible voltage. Anyway, this should give people a ballpark idea of what voltage they need to run for a given overclock.


NIce! How did you verify or confirm that each clock/voltage was equally valid/stable?


----------



## ir88ed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> NIce! How did you verify or confirm that each clock/voltage was equally valid/stable?


I ran 10 rounds of intel burn test. I needed something quick because I only had so much liquor on hand.


I had already run through this process making coarse adjustments to the voltage while chasing benchmark scores, and I was in the ball park of these numbers. I will probably end up running these settings through Unigene Heaven or Valley. That would give me scores to plot against cpu speed as well as validating the stability.


----------



## 8051

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ir88ed*
> 
> So I went through carefully and found the minimum cpu core voltage I could get away with at the given clock speeds. My Asus motherboard wont let me lower than 1.000v, so that is the minimum
> 
> 3.5Ghz --> 1.000v
> 3.6Ghz --> 1.000v
> 3.7Ghz --> 1.000v
> 3.8Ghz --> 1.000v
> 3.9Ghz --> 1.000v
> 4.0Ghz --> 1.000v
> 4.1Ghz --> 1.000v
> 4.2Ghz --> 1.100v
> 4.3Ghz --> 1.100v
> 4.4Ghz --> 1.150v
> 4.5Ghz --> 1.175v
> 4.6Ghz --> 1.200v
> 4.7Ghz --> 1.300v
> 4.8Ghz --> 1.370v
> 4.9Ghz --> 1.450v
> 5.0Ghz --> 1.500+v (not stable)
> 
> The last few are not exact, as they were determined over the cold days in winter, and I was just trying to get a high benchmark score, not find the minimum possible voltage. Anyway, this should give people a ballpark idea of what voltage they need to run for a given overclock.


What Vcc-in values are you using for these vcores?

I need lots more voltage to get to even 4.4 GHz (1.365V) on my 5820, maybe it's because I'm on a Asrock board. 4.5 GHz seems to be impossible for my 'board and CPU.


----------



## ir88ed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8051*
> 
> What Vcc-in values are you using for these vcores?
> 
> I need lots more voltage to get to even 4.4 GHz (1.365V) on my 5820, maybe it's because I'm on a Asrock board. 4.5 GHz seems to be impossible for my 'board and CPU.


I will check when I get home tonight about the Vcc-in. I am pretty sure I have left that on default settings, but I am not sure what those are. How are your temps?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ir88ed*
> 
> I ran 10 rounds of intel burn test. I needed something quick because I only had so much liquor on hand.
> 
> 
> I had already run through this process making coarse adjustments to the voltage while chasing benchmark scores, and I was in the ball park of these numbers. I will probably end up running these settings through Unigene Heaven or Valley. That would give me scores to plot against cpu speed as well as validating the stability.


thanks! very clear biphasic (2 slopes) as would be expected.


----------



## ir88ed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> thanks! very clear biphasic (2 slopes) as would be expected.


Yup, thats what I noticed as well, and it made it easy to find the sweet spots. 4.6ghz is what I settled on for the best mix of speed and silence. 4.1ghz gives me a healthy bump over stock with no extra voltage needed.


----------



## 8051

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ir88ed*
> 
> I will check when I get home tonight about the Vcc-in. I am pretty sure I have left that on default settings, but I am not sure what those are. How are your temps?


My temps are similarly bad, 81° C at >= 66% load.

My problems could be all down to my trying to overclock the cache/uncore though, so I'm going to try reducing the vcore.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steadly2004*
> 
> I would definitely go for the newer chip. if an average 6800 can hit 4.4, and 5820k can hit 4.6 if it's a good overclocker, and perform the same at those give clocks.... go for the newer architecture. Again I'm *assuming* and telling you what I would think in that situation.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> BW-E as a better IMC than HW-E too, 3200Mhz on the ram should be a piece of cake.


It was not hard to get the 32GB to run at 3200 on the 5820k, but all I could do was tighten timings, I could only get advertised Mhz out of the kit. Hopefully it will overclock better on the newer arch.

Thanks guys. Looks like I will be picking up a 6800k from Fry's this weekend. Too bad we dont have a Microcenter here in Seattle...I love a good brick and mortar, but Fry's isn't always the best with prices on components.


----------



## DarthPeanut

I am an idiot and fortunately it didnt cost me a cpu for my stupidity although I imagine it did not do anything for the overall life of it.

Fat fingered a 1.72v instead of 1.27v for the core and it booted windows before I could turned it off. I grabbed the power button as soon as I could and had it off moments after it hit desktop. It boots so quick I could not stop it fast enough with the press/ hold power button.

Ugh, that feeling you have when you do something extremely stupid and you knew better than to do it (accident or not). I was just fine tuning some voltages and going to fast.










On a side note this system seems to hate 4.7 in realbench... i can pass everything else but it unless i run 1.95 input with llc @ 1 and 1.31v on core. Well Cinebench r15 did not like less either and would freeze if you made back to back runs 3 or more times. Nothing but BSOD with a 101 code with anything less. Seems like a lot of input voltage for a daily.. 4.6 on the other hand seems to be stable at 1.28v core llc @ 3 and input at 1.9 so I have been hovering around there.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthPeanut*
> 
> I am an idiot and fortunately it didnt cost me a cpu for my stupidity although I imagine it did not do anything for the overall life of it.
> 
> Fat fingered a 1.72v instead of 1.27v for the core and it booted windows before I could turned it off. I grabbed the power button as soon as I could and had it off moments after it hit desktop. It boots so quick I could not stop it fast enough with the press/ hold power button.
> 
> Ugh, that feeling you have when you do something extremely stupid and you knew better than to do it (accident or not). I was just fine tuning some voltages and going to fast.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On a side note this system seems to hate 4.7 in realbench... i can pass everything else but it unless i run 1.95 input with llc @ 1 and 1.31v on core. Well Cinebench r15 did not like less either and would freeze if you made back to back runs 3 or more times. Nothing but BSOD with a 101 code with anything less. Seems like a lot of input voltage for a daily.. 4.6 on the other hand seems to be stable at 1.28v core llc @ 3 and input at 1.9 so I have been hovering around there.


that board should have halted at an overvoltage warning, or at least an overtemp warning before OS handoff. You must have disabled overvoltage protection.


----------



## DarthPeanut

It was and another mistake I have corrected it. A while back I loaded the 4.6 OC profile on this board to see what it suggested. After looking at the values it suggested I changed back everything (then saved/ exit) or so I thought but I did not that apparently. It changed a lot of things which i changed back like long duration power limit to 1000, long duration maintain to 1000, etc... I just overlooked the fivr settings it disabled for overvolting and efficiency. Efficiency one is probably a non issue but the one pertaining to overvolting is probably what kept it from halting.

I reloaded default bios and re-entered my setting for my overclock to make sure I do not overlook anything else. It should be all default now beside XMP, multiplier, vcore, llc, and input voltage.

ETA: Temps never hit more than 75c or else my fans would have been at 100% with the bios set fan profile loaded currently. They never ramped up at all.


----------



## navjack27

@8051
my cpu input is 1.9 on my asrock

EDIT: i totally derped on this reply and forgot more things were already said and... thats what i get for clicking on "see thread" in the email alerts


----------



## 8051

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navjack27*
> 
> @8051
> my cpu input is 1.9 on my asrock
> 
> EDIT: i totally derped on this reply and forgot more things were already said and... thats what i get for clicking on "see thread" in the email alerts


Thanks Navjack. Does Asrock make any x99 'boards w/the overclock socket like Asus?


----------



## navjack27

looks like mine does


----------



## jura11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8051*
> 
> Thanks Navjack. Does Asrock make any x99 'boards w/the overclock socket like Asus?


Hi there

Yes,Taichi,OC Formula do have OC Socket I think

Hope this helps

Thanks, Jura


----------



## ir88ed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8051*
> 
> My temps are similarly bad, 81° C at >= 66% load.
> 
> My problems could be all down to my trying to overclock the cache/uncore though, so I'm going to try reducing the vcore.


My CPU input voltage is set to Auto and is reading 1.904v and I am currently running [email protected]

I am not sure how you are cooling, but your temps seem really high for the overclock. If your temps are anywhere near that high without OC, you may want to reseat your CPU cooler and maybe change out the paste while you are at it. Before I did my custom loop, I ran a corsair H60 AIO that did a surprisingly good job for not much money. That thing easily handled my [email protected] OC.


----------



## DarthPeanut

Did some benches and short stress tests last night after my voltage mishap. Think I managed to get lucky and it does not look like I need additional voltage for my same OC I was running. Still mad at myself for being so stupid and lazy with my settings.

Let it fold over night and things seemed ok besides having to update to the new nvidia driver to get the gpu to run without crashing the display driver every other minute. Temps peaked in the low 70c range for 4.6ghz 1.28vcore, llc @3, input at 1.9, etc.

ETA: Picking up an ASUS x99 Deluxe from a friend cheap to see how it compares to the board I have. It will certainly give me the ability to OC the cache more with the OC socket but curious if it takes similar voltages to run 4.6 or whatnot as the Asrock.


----------



## sinholueiro

Alter a bit more than half a year at 4Ghz at 1.05V in my 5820k, I've been doing some test and I end up with 4.5Ghz on core at 1.225V. I think is a pretty good result. The input voltage is around 1.92V and I also overclocked the cache a little bit. It was a bit lower than 0.8V, so I put it at 1V and 3.5Ghz. I tried 4Ghz at even 1.1Ghz, but it crashes at boot every single time. It could be because of input voltage? Sistem Agent is at around 1.216V. My motherboard is a Asus X99A, so is this a bit excessive load in the motherboard? The temps are around 58-60C in load.


----------



## GunnzAkimbo

Trying to speed up Civ VI ai benchmark, currently sitting at 21 seconds per turn.

Quite a good benchmark coz it reflects actual gameplay, i think my slow memory is affecting it too (2666mhz with 8 sticks).


----------



## navjack27

confusing thing is i could be reading over 80c on my cpu IF i look at the "wrong" temp sensor on hwinfo64.


bad example right now cuz i sleep with my windows open in winter LOL. but if i had all my windows closed i'd be hitting 80 easy on some of those sensors.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ir88ed*
> 
> My CPU input voltage is set to Auto and is reading 1.904v and I am currently running [email protected]
> 
> I am not sure how you are cooling, but your temps seem really high for the overclock. If your temps are anywhere near that high without OC, you may want to reseat your CPU cooler and maybe change out the paste while you are at it. Before I did my custom loop, I ran a corsair H60 AIO that did a surprisingly good job for not much money. That thing easily handled my [email protected] OC.


----------



## DarthPeanut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8051*
> 
> Thanks Navjack. Does Asrock make any x99 'boards w/the overclock socket like Asus?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jura11*
> 
> Hi there
> 
> Yes,Taichi,OC Formula do have OC Socket I think
> 
> Hope this helps
> 
> Thanks, Jura


A number of others are shown to have their ASRock X Series OC Socket, as they call it.

X99X fatal1ty killer/ 3.1 (older version does not which I have), Fatal1ty X99 Professional Gaming i7, Fatal1ty X99 Professional/3.1, etc.. basically all their refresh X99 boards seem to have the OC socket. They make it a bit of a pain to know that though unless you look at the specifications page for each board.


----------



## xTesla1856

Quick question, sorry for the hijack:

Would you pick up a 5960X that does 4.6 (1.3v) 24/7 stable for 799? Fully warrantied in the original box.

I currently have a 6800K that does 4.3 stable at 1.35v and 4.4 meh-stable at 1.4v.

Thanks


----------



## Kimir

Meh, if it's to replace the 6800K stable at 4.3 you have, I wouldn't bother...
Any info on the cache OC and IMC capability on it tho? (get the batch # too)


----------



## CptSpig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xTesla1856*
> 
> Quick question, sorry for the hijack:
> 
> Would you pick up a 5960X that does 4.6 (1.3v) 24/7 stable for 799? Fully warrantied in the original box.
> 
> I currently have a 6800K that does 4.3 stable at 1.35v and 4.4 meh-stable at 1.4v.
> 
> Thanks


From what I have seen the 5th generation processors OC higher than the 6th generation ones. The 6th offers better memory bandwidth and are faster overall. If you plan on running only one card and don't need the extra PCIE lanes stick with the 6800k. Wait for the new chipset and processors which are do out later this year.


----------



## navjack27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xTesla1856*
> 
> Quick question, sorry for the hijack:
> 
> Would you pick up a 5960X that does 4.6 (1.3v) 24/7 stable for 799? Fully warrantied in the original box.
> 
> I currently have a 6800K that does 4.3 stable at 1.35v and 4.4 meh-stable at 1.4v.
> 
> Thanks


well right now i do a 1365 cinebench. i use cinema4d... so i'd need to see the cinebench of that 5960x, i'm sure it'd be higher. so yeah i would.


----------



## xTesla1856

I told the guy I won't be buying it. Keeping my 6800K, as all I really do is game and do programming.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navjack27*
> 
> well right now i do a 1365 cinebench. i use cinema4d... so i'd need to see the cinebench of that 5960x, i'm sure it'd be higher. so yeah i would.


5960x is around 1700-1950
6950x 2200 - 2500
http://www.overclock.net/t/1431032/top-cinebench-r15-cpu-scores/0_50


----------



## xTesla1856

I ended up kindly declining the offer, as it really makes not much sense at the moment. All I do is game and write code, and the 6800K handles that no problem


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> 5960x is around 1700-1950
> 6950x 2200 - 2500
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1431032/top-cinebench-r15-cpu-scores/0_50


is that thread still being updated?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> is that thread still being updated?


He had problems with the spreadsheet last month so not sure if has been able to fix and update. Other than that he has been pretty good at updating it over the past 3 years .


----------



## inedenimadam

Yeah, I will believe it when I see it Amazon. No way I order this thing at 11:30 AM and it gets here today.


----------



## navjack27

Lol don't deny the amazing that is Amazon


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navjack27*
> 
> Lol don't deny the amazing that is Amazon


5.5 hours from click to door.


----------



## lilchronic

Was it a drone?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Was it a drone?


Nope. The Amazon Seattle hub is not far from my home, so it generally is next day. This however was my first same-day delivery outside of using their grocery service.

O.k. So back on topic. Got the 6800k plugged in, skipped leak testing (only disconnected the CPU block) and it booted right up. A couple driver updates and she is good to go.

Are we back on using VID as VCore? On HW-E I could see VCore and VID as seperate in HWiNFO, but now VCore is something like .090 under load at stock, and VID is like 1.190


----------



## navjack27

do you have svid or whatever its called in bios as auto or disabled? some settings just make that value read incorrectly.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Yeah, I will believe it when I see it Amazon. No way I order this thing at 11:30 AM and it gets here today.


drone drop.


----------



## pharaohspaw

Hi everyone,

I'm a little late to this party - just found this thread and have been reading through it.

I am trying to diagnose an issue I am seeing with RealBench 2.44 stress test where LuxMark (2.1) in it basically does not keep my video cards (dual GTX 1080's) ramped the whole time. I watch with HWInfo's sensors while it is running. LuxMark will ramp them up to full clock/boost speed I have them limited/set to, but then after a couple of minutes it is like the video cards "fall over", drop down to lower clocks, sit there for a couple/few minutes, and then usually it will ramp them back up again for a couple minutes then rinse/repeat. A couple of times right at the end of the stress test, I'll see TDR-type degradation of the display, ie like a black screen that stops once you move the mouse and a message from windows that the video driver stopped responding but has recovered. But the stress test passes.

I tried removing all custom clocking from the video cards, letting them just run their bone stock boost clock - it still happens.

My next 2 theories are 1) maybe the video driver just can't keep up and I need to find a better driver version (using 376.60 now) or 2) maybe this is one of those situations where tweeking the CPU IO voltage up a hair would be beneficial. But I'm not sure about that.

The (Asus X99-E WS) BIOS has a VCCIO CPU 1.05V setting but I don't know which one it adjusts -- the analog or digital? In HWINFO sensors, the one named VCCIO CPU 1.05V (under ASUS EC: ASUS All Series) sensor is average 1.035V. There is another sensor in HWINFO it is calling VTT under "ASUS X99-E WS (Nuvoton NCT6791D)" -- which from some digging around seems to mean VCCIO Digital on Haswell-E if it is the same "VTT" sensor reading, but for all I know that is not the right one. It pretty much stays around 1.040V though. I read a Haswell-E overclocking guide HERE that says the digital VCCIO (VTT) should be about 50mV higher than analog - but I don't know for sure which one the BIOS setting adjusts. If it adjusts the analog VCCIO, and what I'm seeing as VTT on the other HWInfo sensor device group is in fact the digital one, then I would have to LOWER the VCCIO CPU 1.05V BIOS setting to get it 50mV away from the digital. This seems odd, and I have seen so many examples of typos in BIOS settings owners manuals and writeups...

I can run Luxmark 2.0 or 3.1 - ie versions not canned with RealBench -- and they run just fine - they keep the video cards pegged the whole 120 seconds and you see a lot higher triangle counts and performance numbers as a result. So I'm thinking this is really more of an issue when the rest of the system is also under load (in the stress test).

Does anyone have any ideas? RealBench's stress test is really the only indication I have that anything might even be wrong with the video cards or drivers, but they work fine gaming or running standalone tests. Maybe the LuxMark packed Realbench is just bad. But I figured I would find more people complaining about it if that were the case. *SHRUG*

Thanks for any suggestions anyone might have. OC settings are in my sig line.


----------



## navjack27

If I remember I'll run the tests you mention and post my results to see if that helps


----------



## pharaohspaw

Thanks Navjack. I've had success "generally" before with RealBench on this rig with a different pair of video cards (980 Ti Kingpins) at my old steady 45X clock. I'm pretty new to 1080/Pascal. I'm really more apt to think the driver is the culprit, I've read some not overly nice things about some nvidia driver releases lately and did see that changing from 376.19 to 376.60 made a big difference with Heaven 4.0 runs.

Thanks again.

PharaohsPaw


----------



## navjack27

Code:



Code:


----------------------------

Mon Jan 30 2017
23:13:11

Image Editing: 200757
Time: 25.344

Encoding: 234082
Time: 40.96

OpenCL: 129561
KSamples/sec:  3440

Heavy Multitasking: 207010
Time: 47.244

System Score: 166940

----------------------------

i don't think i saw any issues with my current setup. i'd assume its an issue with cuda and latest drivers or something *shrug* thats why i stick to these ini modded quadro drivers for stability.

EDIT: here is version 2.44 hwbot edition with HPET (yuck) enabled

Code:



Code:


Mon Jan 30 2017
23:34:57

Image Editing: 194228
Time: 61.721

Encoding: 227221
Time: 52.759

OpenCL: 129561
KSamples/sec:  3440

Heavy Multitasking: 201838
Time: 59.394

System Score: 162299

----------------------------

here is probably a more helpful image


----------



## ir88ed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> thanks! very clear biphasic (2 slopes) as would be expected.


Alright, it took a bit of work, but I validated all the voltages/overclocks using a round of Firestrike. My goal here was to have a reference for 5930K overclock voltage requirements and the expected benchmark gains. Since this is a haswell-E overclock thread, I didn't go nuts on the videocard overclock (a modest 1420mhz on my GTX-980tis), and didn't spend any time optimizing my drivers/settings to get higher graphics scores. I just changed the processor speed and voltage as required.


----------



## navjack27

AWESOME to see a graph like that. hmmph, i got some energy in me tonight maybe i'll do something similar for my 5820k. in fact i'll just attempt to copy your method there, start at 1v and then work my way up the ghz and bench at each step. could be interesting to see.


----------



## ir88ed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navjack27*
> 
> AWESOME to see a graph like that. hmmph, i got some energy in me tonight maybe i'll do something similar for my 5820k. in fact i'll just attempt to copy your method there, start at 1v and then work my way up the ghz and bench at each step. could be interesting to see.


Cool! I am curious to see how the results turn out. I got a lot more BSODs when starving the CPU of volts than I ever did when just going for maximum clocks. I just made sure never to let windows "repair" my machine and everything was good.

I spent a significant amount of time last year playing around with my OC settings trying to get the machine to be stable at the higher clocks. If I had just taken this systematic approach from the outset, it would have taken a fraction of the time. Also, once the graph is made, it is very easy to choose where you want to run at on any given day.


----------



## xTesla1856

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ir88ed*
> 
> Cool! I am curious to see how the results turn out. I got a lot more BSODs when starving the CPU of volts than I ever did when just going for maximum clocks. I just made sure never to let windows "repair" my machine and everything was good.
> 
> I spent a significant amount of time last year playing around with my OC settings trying to get the machine to be stable at the higher clocks. If I had just taken this systematic approach from the outset, it would have taken a fraction of the time. Also, once the graph is made, it is very easy to choose where you want to run at on any given day.


Speaking of repairing, how can I turn off Windows 10 "Automatic repair"? It gets really freaking annoying when testing overclocks


----------



## ir88ed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xTesla1856*
> 
> Speaking of repairing, how can I turn off Windows 10 "Automatic repair"? It gets really freaking annoying when testing overclocks


Early on I made the mistake of allowing windows to "repair" my system after a couple of failed boots after messing with the memory timings. It ended up wiping all my programs.


----------



## navjack27

I've not had that problem. I've had more trouble in stopping the automatic process.


----------



## xTesla1856

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navjack27*
> 
> I've not had that problem. I've had more trouble in stopping the automatic process.


That's what I mean too, I don't want it to boot into recovery every time an OC fails. I know why my PC just failed to boot !


----------



## sirleeofroy

Hi Guys

I've just picked myself up a nice and cheap 5820K, MSI X99S SLI Plus Mobo and 16GB Corsair LPX DDR4 Ram to replace my 4790K.......

I wondered if you might weigh in on my overclock settings as quite frankly, the BIOS options/layout on the board are a little strange compared to what I'm used to. I got the machine up and running last night and went straight for 4.5Ghz which booted at 1.28v but was a touch unstable.

The below settings are stable for 1hr XTU stress and AIDA64 SST for 30mins....... I know I need to go for longer stress tests (and I will with RB, at the weekend!) but AIDA usually brings out any instabilities quite quickly.

My Fractal Kelvin T12 is doing better than I thought with temps occasionally spiking to 80c with AIDA but I understand I need to get them a bit lower.

How do the below settings look to you guys?




This was a pretty quick and dirty overclock but I'm unfamiliar with this platform so any pointers would be appreciated









Thanks


----------



## ir88ed

You can try 4.5ghz at a lower voltage with XMP turned off. I don't think it will help though, since you were able to get the CPU stable with extra volts.

On my 5930K at 1.3v, bleeding off the heat starts to become a bit more of a challenge. I would imagine that while your CPU is fine at 80degC, the water inside your fractal AIO may be getting really, hot really fast. I try to keep the cooling water in the low 40's at most for my system. More than is reported to cause issues with the moving parts in the pump and the o-rings.


----------



## sirleeofroy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ir88ed*
> 
> You can try 4.5ghz at a lower voltage with XMP turned off. I don't think it will help though, since you were able to get the CPU stable with extra volts.
> 
> On my 5930K at 1.3v, bleeding off the heat starts to become a bit more of a challenge. I would imagine that while your CPU is fine at 80degC, the water inside your fractal AIO may be getting really, hot really fast. I try to keep the cooling water in the low 40's at most for my system. More than is reported to cause issues with the moving parts in the pump and the o-rings.


Hi, thanks for the reply.

Yeah I'm thinking of trying different combinations of bclk and multipliers to see if I can get similar clocks but with less voltage, it's just a case of time that I don't seem to have much of!

So using XMP is a negative thing? Would you recommend manually setting my timings etc?

I get what you're saying about the water temp, in fact I did anticipate that but was surprised at how well the Fractal did. That said, I'm looking at an Alpha cool 280mm aio to replace it.

Any thoughts on my other settings? I've not touched LLC for instance. Couldn't see it to be honest!


----------



## ir88ed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sirleeofroy*
> 
> Hi, thanks for the reply.
> 
> Yeah I'm thinking of trying different combinations of bclk and multipliers to see if I can get similar clocks but with less voltage, it's just a case of time that I don't seem to have much of!
> 
> So using XMP is a negative thing? Would you recommend manually setting my timings etc?
> 
> I get what you're saying about the water temp, in fact I did anticipate that but was surprised at how well the Fractal did. That said, I'm looking at an Alpha cool 280mm aio to replace it.
> 
> Any thoughts on my other settings? I've not touched LLC for instance. Couldn't see it to be honest!


Its not that XMP is bad, it just is a faster profile that should work with your memory. I haven't had any XMP issues, but if your memory isn't stable it could affect the CPU that may otherwise be stable. I haven't had to adjust LLC to OC my chip, so I just have that on the ASUS default. That 280 should keep things cooler. GL


----------



## navjack27

XMP sets my BCLK to 126.5 or something. On my old MSI motherboard I couldn't use 2800 without XMP. With this ASRock I can just set 2800 and the timings and it works at 100 BCLK.

Edit: just adding to the XMP discussion, it's not an issue that needs someone to fix lol.

Also about cooling. I swear my x61 Nzxt is a friggin champ. 1.325v doing folding on 11 cores with one core doing the GPU. Push pull fans (two Nzxt stock fans and two fractal fans gp-14) blowing the air into my case with the side off. The hottest the CPU gets over night on CPU package temp is 80c and the liquid gets 39c. Sorry I don't know the temp of my room, I need to get a thermometer.

Also whoever I said I'd copy their voltage stepping testing, I'll get to it I just let my ADHD get the best of me and I went off on other tangents.


----------



## DarthPeanut

Picked up an Asus X99 deluxe board for a great price from a friend so I ordered an EK monoblock to go with it.

Going to see how it compares to the Asrock for voltages and overclocking. At minimum the cache overclocking should be much better with the OC socket.


----------



## ir88ed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthPeanut*
> 
> Picked up an Asus X99 deluxe board for a great price from a friend so I ordered an EK monoblock to go with it.
> 
> Going to see how it compares to the Asrock for voltages and overclocking. At minimum the cache overclocking should be much better with the OC socket.


I love mine! I comes with an external sensor probe that I have inside my res, and all the case fan speeds run off the water temp.
I am not sure if the OC socket really makes a difference, but I have had my 5930K up to 4.9ghz for benchmarking. I also like the AI suite that comes with it. I have my fans set for near-silent in the bios, but I use AI suite to turn them to full before gaming. Basically, I am really a fan of that board.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ir88ed*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DarthPeanut*
> 
> Picked up an Asus X99 deluxe board for a great price from a friend so I ordered an EK monoblock to go with it.
> 
> Going to see how it compares to the Asrock for voltages and overclocking. At minimum the cache overclocking should be much better with the OC socket.
> 
> 
> 
> I love mine! I comes with an external sensor probe that I have inside my res, and all the case fan speeds run off the water temp.
> I am not sure if the OC socket really makes a difference, but I have had my 5930K up to 4.9ghz for benchmarking. I also like the AI suite that comes with it. I have my fans set for near-silent in the bios, but I use AI suite to turn them to full before gaming. Basically, I am really a fan of that board.
Click to expand...

I do my fans differently. I have them set in BIOS as low as I can for under 50C including DC off not spinning, 60% at 55C and 100% at 60C. When I'm benching they spin up to 100% including my water pump (CPU and GPU are water cooled) but when gaming they rarely spin up as on water gaming really doesn't stress things much under water so CPU never goes over 55C.

I wouldn't have any fans running 100% when gaming except maybe if my GPU was on air and a modded higher voltage BIOS was in use.


----------



## navjack27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ir88ed*
> 
> Cool! I am curious to see how the results turn out. I got a lot more BSODs when starving the CPU of volts than I ever did when just going for maximum clocks. I just made sure never to let windows "repair" my machine and everything was good.
> 
> I spent a significant amount of time last year playing around with my OC settings trying to get the machine to be stable at the higher clocks. If I had just taken this systematic approach from the outset, it would have taken a fraction of the time. Also, once the graph is made, it is very easy to choose where you want to run at on any given day.


i'll google sheets all this tonight. but i wanted to get it up here now. if you can decipher the scrawling of a madman, enjoy!

tests were performed with LLC on level 5 (lowest) and a cpu input voltage of 1.950v. the cache was at stock except on the last test with my current settings.

the first set of numbers after the 5 count thing is my cinebench score. i ran the multicore test 5 times and then ran the single core test once. at 4ghz i ran realbench 2.43, and i also ran it whenever i encountered instability.





i also logged every test with hwinfo64 so i have all of that to validate me too.


----------



## ir88ed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthPeanut*
> 
> Picked up an Asus X99 deluxe board for a great price from a friend so I ordered an EK monoblock to go with it.
> 
> Going to see how it compares to the Asrock for voltages and overclocking. At minimum the cache overclocking should be much better with the OC socket.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navjack27*
> 
> i'll google sheets all this tonight. but i wanted to get it up here now. if you can decipher the scrawling of a madman, enjoy!
> 
> tests were performed with LLC on level 5 (lowest) and a cpu input voltage of 1.950v. the cache was at stock except on the last test with my current settings.
> 
> the first set of numbers after the 5 count thing is my cinebench score. i ran the multicore test 5 times and then ran the single core test once. at 4ghz i ran realbench 2.43, and i also ran it whenever i encountered instability.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i also logged every test with hwinfo64 so i have all of that to validate me too.


Damn, I know how much work that is. Nice job! So am I reading it right that you were stable with [email protected]? It is cool to see that same flat curve up to 4.3 or so and then a steepening in the volts required. Have you tried 4.7?


----------



## navjack27

re: 4.7ghz
i've tried it before this tonight and it'll boot at 1.375v but its no where near stable enough. i really think it just comes down to temps for my chip. i need more efficient fans to take the heat off of my rad.

oh the 4.3ghz one passed up until the encoding test in realbench

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1VrGVlcu5fox80QmsLIqoldmYcTLdPm2rvT1R2i-LdWA/edit?usp=sharing

i'm literally ******ed xD when it comes to my spreadsheet-fu. but that'll do for now for those who are more visual.


dat rad situation. also, the google pixel takes a damn good photo


----------



## mus1mus

Wow! A dual 140mm AIO to keep your chip cool at 1.35V? I am jelllleeeez!

I can't cool mine at 1.28! Cool as in under 70C cool with 2 360mm rads!

Well. Good lord forgot to give me a good chip! Or we simply can't have it all? 4.9 benching at 1.35V


----------



## navjack27

yeah i fold on this sucker when i'm not doing intensive stuff. no issues really. like i said i just think i need better fans to get the heat off this kraken 

before you mention custom loop... yeah, i could, if i had a spare $700 lying around to do it right.

EDIT: in the sheet i linked there are hwinfo64 logs. one is for cinebench and the other which i'll put up in a sec is realbench


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navjack27*
> 
> yeah i fold on this sucker when i'm not doing intensive stuff. no issues really. like i said i just think i need better fans to get the heat off this kraken
> 
> before you mention custom loop... yeah, i could, if i had a spare $700 lying around to do it right.


Either I simply have a bad chip or my cooling needs some cleaning.

My older one would need up to 1.5 for 4.7 but that thing is running cool.

Now that I have a good clocker, temps are my issue.


----------



## navjack27

Let's fight the temp wars TOGETHER BROTHER!


----------



## pharaohspaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navjack27*
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> ----------------------------
> 
> Mon Jan 30 2017
> 23:13:11
> 
> Image Editing: 200757
> Time: 25.344
> 
> Encoding: 234082
> Time: 40.96
> 
> OpenCL: 129561
> KSamples/sec:  3440
> 
> Heavy Multitasking: 207010
> Time: 47.244
> 
> System Score: 166940
> 
> ----------------------------


I'm generally not having problems with the benchmark finishing though, seems to just happen with running the stress test. This is a RealBench 2.44 run from just a few minutes ago:

I don't seem to have the full editor options available to attach a screenshot image. Maybe I should get my CPU batch# and sign up for the topic.









Code:



Code:


Image Editing
210831
Time:24.133

Encoding
306698
Time:31.262

OpenCL
165652
KSamples/sec: 4523

Heavy Multitasking
248305
Time:39.387

System Score
199741

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navjack27*
> i don't think i saw any issues with my current setup. i'd assume its an issue with cuda and latest drivers or something *shrug* thats why i stick to these ini modded quadro drivers for stability.


Yep this is kind of what I'm thinking too. I probably need to do some searching and find out what people are finding the most the stable CUDA/PhysX version for GTX 1080 FTW's to be, and look for a driver release with those in it to hack up. (I strip all the extra junk out of the driver installer folder structure to get *just the drivers* (physx, display, and HDMI Audio drivers) without all the telemetry, GFE, and other junk I don't want or need.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthPeanut*
> 
> Picked up an Asus X99 deluxe board for a great price from a friend so I ordered an EK monoblock to go with it.
> 
> Going to see how it compares to the Asrock for voltages and overclocking. At minimum the cache overclocking should be much better with the OC socket.


why use a monoblock? Looks?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navjack27*
> 
> Let's fight the temp wars TOGETHER BROTHER!


lol.

I'd rather bin these cheapos for now.


----------



## ir88ed

"Assy in China" sounds like a dubious movie title.


----------



## mus1mus

lol. As if not everything is made from China.









Wait till you see what I can get from them.


----------



## jura11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Wow! A dual 140mm AIO to keep your chip cool at 1.35V? I am jelllleeeez!
> 
> I can't cool mine at 1.28! Cool as in under 70C cool with 2 360mm rads!
> 
> Well. Good lord forgot to give me a good chip! Or we simply can't have it all? 4.9 benching at 1.35V


You are not alone there, I'm running EK XE360 60mm thick and 240mm 60mm thick

Running 4.5Ghz at 1.278v and temps are on PKG in AIDA are around 71-72°C with CPU and FPU stress enabled, RealBench stress test temps are usually same after 3 hours with water temp delta 6-8°C as max, but in rendering I see max 61°C, strange with AIDA CPU stress only enabled I see max temps 61-62°C

For 4.6Ghz I need to run 1.315v and temps goes to 76-78°C at PKG with FPU,CPU stress test enabled in AIDA or Realbench temps are usually similar

For 4.7GHz I tried few times, but is not stable at 1.385v,this has been highest voltage which I tried on air with NH-D15

I just wish I could find way how to lower temps bit further, I agree I expected bigger drop on temperatures

Hope this helps

Thanks, Jura


----------



## navjack27

what thermal paste you guys use?

i went from AS5 to PK-3 to kryonaut... sadly i don't have any real tests to see if there is improvement.


----------



## jura11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navjack27*
> 
> what thermal paste you guys use?
> 
> i went from AS5 to PK-3 to kryonaut... sadly i don't have any real tests to see if there is improvement.


Personally I use Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut, tried ShinEtsu which has been OK on Xeon X5670, but not so good on X99

Tried too PK-3 but I've been disappointed with results and then tried too NT-H1 which has been pretty close to Kryonaut

With Kryonaut I have consistent temperatures,but this TIM in my case on GPU is not so good, there I use NT-H1

Hope this helps

Thanks, Jura


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jura11*
> 
> Personally I use Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut, tried ShinEtsu which has been OK on Xeon X5670, but not so good on X99
> 
> Tried too PK-3 but I've been disappointed with results and then tried too NT-H1 which has been pretty close to Kryonaut
> 
> With Kryonaut I have consistent temperatures,but this TIM in my case on GPU is not so good, there I use NT-H1
> 
> Hope this helps
> 
> Thanks, Jura


Is good, eh.


----------



## sirleeofroy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navjack27*
> 
> what thermal paste you guys use?
> 
> i went from AS5 to PK-3 to kryonaut... sadly i don't have any real tests to see if there is improvement.


Kryonaut here too


----------



## ir88ed

While I am currently using some diamond-based stuff from microcenter, I have in the past used this with excellent results











One time I forgot to buy some paste for my parts.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ir88ed*
> 
> While I am currently using some diamond-based stuff from microcenter, I have in the past used this with excellent results
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One time I forgot to buy some paste for my parts.


those parts just feel hot, they are not really hot.


----------



## ir88ed

Thats one way to ventilate your case.


----------



## DarthPeanut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> why use a monoblock? Looks?


I have an supremacy evo block now and thought I would try the monoblock cooling the mosfets as well.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthPeanut*
> 
> I have an supremacy evo block now and thought I would try the monoblock cooling the mosfets as well.


really not necessary, and IMO, monoblocks cause more issues than they solve. What VRM temps do you see in AID64 with just the evo?


----------



## DarthPeanut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> really not necessary, and IMO, monoblocks cause more issues than they solve. What VRM temps do you see in AID64 with just the evo?


I have not run the Asus board yet but even on the Asrock they were not really an issue.

I guess I just needed an excuse to justify it to myself to try something different.


----------



## navjack27

I have no idea what my VRM temps are. No sensor for em built in I think. So I just use my little dude right here.


----------



## RadActiveLobstr

I haven't dabbled with overlocking too much but am wanting to get into it once I transition my build to a new case.

I have a 5930k cooled with a Corsair H105 on a X99 Deluxe Rev 1.00

Did a quick overclock in my current case and got 4.4Ghz at 1.29v

Just wondering if that's an acceptable voltage for an AIO cooler on this processor.

I do plan to go to a custom loop in the future but I'm stuck with the AIO for now.


----------



## navjack27

Don't rush too quick too judge your aio harshly, especially at that voltage. If you read a couple posts back you can see a 5820 and a 5930 overclocking results.


----------



## jura11

@RadActiveLobstr

I have run for while H100i and my max OC has been on that 4.4GHz at 1.22v, 4.5Ghz has been possible but temps has been pretty high close to 90°C under very heavy load on PKG

Went with NH-D15 and I could run 4.6Ghz but temps on PKG has been close 82°C in OCCT and Realbench stress test which is acceptable in many people views, 4.5Ghz has been OK, highest temperatures I've saw 72-76°C on PKG in OCCT or Realbench stress test

Hope this helps

Thanks, Jura


----------



## navjack27

Wow those are almost unbelievable high temps. Yeah I run with c-states and Speedstep with manual voltage plus core parking and freq scaling min 0 max 100. But my temps don't get anywhere near even 85c even while exporting in premiere.


----------



## jura11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navjack27*
> 
> Wow those are almost unbelievable high temps. Yeah I run with c-states and Speedstep with manual voltage plus core parking and freq scaling min 0 max 100. But my temps don't get anywhere near even 85c even while exporting in premiere.


Hi there

Under normal conditions in rendering like is Corona renderer in 3DS Max on H100i at 4.4GHz I have saw 72°C as max, in other renderers I have saw 80-85°C easily

With NH-D15 at 4.5Ghz I have saw in Corona renderer/3DS Max 62-65°C and with 4.6Ghz I have saw 72-76°C,in other renderers this depends, but usually at 4.5Ghz I have saw max 72-76°C and at 4.6Ghz max what I saw has been 80-82°C

V-RAY and Poser SuperFly or FireFly they're great CPU renderers which punish CPU and test yours OC to limit, if its doesn't crash in these SW then no way will crash in other benches like OCCT or Realbench or IBT,V-RAY puts similar load on CPU like Realbench stress test or OCCT and same can apply for Poser FireFly or SuperFly

Premiere don't punish CPU as these above renderers in my view

I render sometimes 12-16 hours per day and my longest render took me 26 hours in V-RAY, its has been pain in arse there

Hope this helps

Thanks, Jura


----------



## Blameless

Uncore on my current 5820K is starting to fail the same way as my previous sample. Was running more conservative VLs, so it took longer, but after two 5820Ks starting to fail memory training after using the OC socket features, I'm pretty convinced there is no way to really leverage it with long term safety.


----------



## navjack27

Yeah I got Corona and iray and 3delight. I'll post up some temps once I design a demanding scene


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navjack27*
> 
> what thermal paste you guys use?
> 
> i went from AS5 to PK-3 to kryonaut... sadly i don't have any real tests to see if there is improvement.


gelid gc-extreme


----------



## tux1989

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jura11*
> 
> ..
> '..... my longest render took me 26 hours in V-RAY, its has been pain in arse there
> 
> .....
> 
> Thanks, Jura


84 hours Vray animation







pain in the ....
But mine observation's its not like your's.In 3ds max when i render simple interior (1hour) with 4.6ghz and 1.275v i'm stable.But to reach stability in RB it took 1.325volts


----------



## jura11

@navjack27

In Corona you will have better temperatures or lower temperatures that's in my case is always true and in this renderer my temps never go high

3delight I used only twice and I hate that renderer as renders never looked good as Poser FireFly,3delight not sure if its putting more load on CPU than others

If you can try then try V-RAY or Blender Cycles and render on CPU only and check for temperatures or what temperatures you will hit

Second good is AMD ProRender which is very similar to Corona there

Hope this helps

Thanks, Jura


----------



## jura11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tux1989*
> 
> 84 hours Vray animation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pain in the ....
> But mine observation's its not like your's.In 3ds max when i render simple interior (1hour) with 4.6ghz and 1.275v i'm stable.But to reach stability in RB it took 1.325volts


I don't do animation and I would agree its pain in... 84 hours

In my case,if I'm stable in these renders then I will be stable in others benches, only OCCT sometimes wants bit more and sometimes is fine with lower voltages

I don't OC my cache at all, I'm running only 28x or 32x and SA same I'm running fairly low and cache voltage

Hope this helps

Thanks, Jura


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> Uncore on my current 5820K is starting to fail the same way as my previous sample. Was running more conservative VLs, so it took longer, but after two 5820Ks starting to fail memory training after using the OC socket features, I'm pretty convinced there is no way to really leverage it with long term safety.


Yeah i was running 1.45VL6 for 4.6Ghz cache for a while then about 2 months ago it failed to boot and now requires 1.46VL6. So ive been running it like that for the past 2 months. @ 1.45VL6 it will fail half the time and boot half the time which it never used to do. x299 cant come soon enough.


----------



## navjack27

Jura, I'll mess around in cinema 4D r17 later tonight. Same with daz3D. Maybe I'll post the renders too if their tame along with the temps.


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Yeah i was running 1.45VL6 for 4.6Ghz cache for a while then about 2 months ago it failed to boot and now requires 1.46VL6. So ive been running it like that for the past 2 months. @ 1.45VL6 it will fail half the time and boot half the time which it never used to do. x299 cant come soon enough.


I was able to stabilize my part, for now, at the same memory timings I've been using with the OC socket switched off, but it cost me 400MHz of uncore, and there is no telling how long it will last.

6800K still works, and still has an unused tuning plan. Will probably be my last 2011v3 part, last new one at least...probably some decent used deals out there soon.

Not looking forward to X299, to be honest. My HEDT parts aren't really gaming oriented and the only reason I even bother with Windows 10/Server 2016 is DX12. Intel not releasing drivers for older Windows OSes is a huge turn off.


----------



## jura11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navjack27*
> 
> Jura, I'll mess around in cinema 4D r17 later tonight. Same with daz3D. Maybe I'll post the renders too if their tame along with the temps.


Hi there

Here are few of my tests,these temps are at same ambient 22C on my custom water loop

Poser Pro 11 rendering



3DS MAX and Corona temps



3DS MAX and V-RAY temps



Hope this helps

Thanks,Jura


----------



## ht_addict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RadActiveLobstr*
> 
> I haven't dabbled with overlocking too much but am wanting to get into it once I transition my build to a new case.
> 
> I have a 5930k cooled with a Corsair H105 on a X99 Deluxe Rev 1.00
> 
> Did a quick overclock in my current case and got 4.4Ghz at 1.29v
> 
> Just wondering if that's an acceptable voltage for an AIO cooler on this processor.
> 
> I do plan to go to a custom loop in the future but I'm stuck with the AIO for now.


AIO's can do a good job of cooling. Some just do it better than others. Personally i use a Predator 360 to cool my 5960x running at 4.6Ghz on all cores @ 1.215v. Uncore running at 4.6Ghz/1.25v. My memory runs at 2666mhz/12-12-12-27-1T. Ran RB for 2.5hrs with CPU hitting mid to uppers 60's.. Would i see much difference with a custom loop? Probably not.


----------



## steadly2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ht_addict*
> 
> AIO's can do a good job of cooling. Some just do it better than others. Personally i use a Predator 360 to cool my 5960x running at 4.6Ghz on all cores @ 1.215v. Uncore running at 4.4Ghz/1.215v. My memory runs at 2666mhz/12-12-12-27-1T. Ran RB for 2.5hrs with CPU hitting mid to uppers 60's.. Would i see much difference with a custom loop? Probably not.


You're pretty lucky getting that good of an OC on those low volts. My 5930k needs like 1.32 for 4.6 GHz stable. And 1.21v gets me 40 on the uncore multiplier. If you had my OC threshold regarding volts/speed you would benefit from custom cooling. ?


----------



## ir88ed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steadly2004*
> 
> You're pretty lucky getting that good of an OC on those low volts. My 5930k needs like 1.32 for 4.6 GHz stable. And 1.21v gets me 40 on the uncore multiplier. If you had my OC threshold regarding volts/speed you would benefit from custom cooling. ?


I get the same [email protected] as ht_addict with my 5930K. I ran a corsair H60 before I had my custom loop. Despite being the smallest corsair kit, it really did pretty well. I had no issues running 4.6Ghz with that, at least with regards to cpu temps. What I could not tell is how hot the water was inside that loop. I had no idea if I was running that water outside the AIO's temp limit. My custom loop has a thermometer in the res.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ir88ed*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *steadly2004*
> 
> You're pretty lucky getting that good of an OC on those low volts. My 5930k needs like 1.32 for 4.6 GHz stable. And 1.21v gets me 40 on the uncore multiplier. If you had my OC threshold regarding volts/speed you would benefit from custom cooling. ?
> 
> 
> 
> I get the same [email protected] as ht_addict with my 5930K. I ran a corsair H60 before I had my custom loop. Despite being the smallest corsair kit, it really did pretty well. I had no issues running 4.6Ghz with that, at least with regards to cpu temps. What I could not tell is how hot the water was inside that loop. I had no idea if I was running that water outside the AIO's temp limit. My custom loop has a thermometer in the res.
Click to expand...

I'm pretty happy to get 4.7 at 1.261v and 4.4 cache at 1.203. CPU runs a bit higher in HWInfo when benching though, about 1.265v I think.









I'm using a Predator 360 for cooling.









Edit: I can run 4.6 at 1.215v as well.


----------



## jura11

Guys not sure what are you using for monitoring temps,but I would point out RealTemp or CPUIDHWMonitor is under reading temperatures on Haswell E and I can confirm same on i7-47xx



HWiNFO64 works great with these newer chips

if you want to see bigger picture please open this image in new window

Hope this helps

Thanks,Jura


----------



## tux1989

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jura11*
> 
> Guys not sure what are you using for monitoring temps,but I would point out RealTemp or CPUIDHWMonitor is under reading temperatures on Haswell E and I can confirm same on i7-47xx
> 
> 
> 
> HWiNFO64 works great with these newer chips
> 
> if you want to see bigger picture please open this image in new window
> 
> Hope this helps
> 
> Thanks,Jura


Judging by your minimum temps ..its pretty cold out there







.

ps
Why dont you OC your uncore ?


----------



## jura11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tux1989*
> 
> Judging by your minimum temps ..its pretty cold out there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> ps
> Why dont you OC your uncore ?


Hi there

These temps I took with opened windows in my room, but usually my idle temps are at 22°C ambient are on PKG around 32-33°C

Why I don't OC uncore, my board(ASRock Extreme6 X99)doesn't offer or not have OC socket and then there is no point to running unnecessary high uncore/cache voltage and multi

Hope this helps

Thanks, Jura


----------



## sirleeofroy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jura11*
> 
> Guys not sure what are you using for monitoring temps,but I would point out RealTemp or CPUIDHWMonitor is under reading temperatures on Haswell E and I can confirm same on i7-47xx
> 
> 
> 
> HWiNFO64 works great with these newer chips
> 
> if you want to see bigger picture please open this image in new window
> 
> Hope this helps
> 
> Thanks,Jura


Hi, I've always used HWiNFO64 for monitoring temps but take a look at the below pic, all of the programs show wildly different temps









Also, does anyone know what "AUXTIN 1" is? That was reading 99c !!! ***!!!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> Uncore on my current 5820K is starting to fail the same way as my previous sample. Was running more conservative VLs, so it took longer, but after two 5820Ks starting to fail memory training after using the OC socket features, I'm pretty convinced there is no way to really leverage it with long term safety.


no uncore/cache issues yet using ASUS OC socket boards here.


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> no uncore/cache issues yet using ASUS OC socket boards here.


Could be Gigabyte's implementation of the extra pins, my specific usage patterns, chance, or a combination of these issues.

What sort of uncore clocks are you running 24/7 and how is your system typically used?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> no uncore/cache issues yet using ASUS OC socket boards here.


Pretty sure asus oc socket adjust's these voltages automatically, right?. So there could be a chance the board is applying higher voltages.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> Could be Gigabyte's implementation of the extra pins, my specific usage patterns, chance, or a combination of these issues.
> 
> What sort of uncore clocks are you running 24/7 and how is your system typically used?


3.7 on this 6950X, and 4.4 on my 5960X, 1.281V and 1.29V resp. I can't say either system is running at TRDP all day, but both get full loads (avx and noty avx) each day for some period of time. The 5960X does spend days folding for what that's worth.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Pretty sure asus oc socket adjust's these voltages automatically, right?. So there could be a chance the board is applying higher voltages.


Yes, unless you change them yourself if needed. The controls are there in the tweaker menu and under dram settings.


----------



## navjack27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jura11*
> 
> Hi there
> 
> Here are few of my tests,these temps are at same ambient 22C on my custom water loop
> 
> Hope this helps
> 
> Thanks,Jura


i just did a 30min render in cinema4d using corona render

here is the log - https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1CNZTzT0KfqG-ZEJ7ifMRns-Kpyk0WHzMna-I2j6Fi7A/edit?usp=sharing
i'm not bothering making graph outta that, i'm sure you can just scroll thru it and find whatever for comparison
here is the actual render










i used daz3d to make the scene and then exported to an obj. then i fixed up the materials correctly along with the sky and lighting. i don't know the temp of my room but what i did was wait until my loop was 30c which is the usual lowest it'll get (25 if i have my windows open). then i rendered the scene without any GI cache, all path tracing for both solvers. 15min in i opened my windows and left em open for the remainder of the run.

core parking is enabled along with all c-states and EIST

cpu package is usually what you should use for the temp.


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Pretty sure asus oc socket adjust's these voltages automatically, right?. So there could be a chance the board is applying higher voltages.


Well, Gigabyte's do too. It's just that whatever they are using for auto voltages are generally to high, and even when I manually tune them down to the minimum I need for an unconditionally stable 4-4.2GHz uncore on the HW-E parts I've used, I'm pretty sure I'm damaging things with long term heavy use.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 3.7 on this 6950X, and 4.4 on my 5960X, 1.281V and 1.29V resp. I can't say either system is running at TRDP all day, but both get full loads (avx and noty avx) each day for some period of time. The 5960X does spend days folding for what that's worth.


Yeah, on this latest sample I haven't exceeded 1.2v cache/ring or +100mV VCCSA offset and have only been running 4.1GHz uncore...which lasted about six months from the time I enabled the OC socket until perceptible issues set in.

System Folds or run BOINC projects when I'm not actively using it, and spends much of the time I am actively using it transcoding video.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> Well, Gigabyte's do too. I*t's just that whatever they are using for auto voltages are generally to high, and even when I manually tune them down to the minimum I* need for an unconditionally stable 4-4.2GHz uncore on the HW-E parts I've used, I'm pretty sure I'm damaging things with long term heavy use.
> Yeah, on this latest sample I haven't exceeded 1.2v cache/ring or +100mV VCCSA offset and have only been running 4.1GHz uncore...which lasted about six months from the time I enabled the OC socket until perceptible issues set in.
> 
> System Folds or run BOINC projects when I'm not actively using it, and spends much of the time I am actively using it transcoding video.


I know this sounds X-Files like, but sometimes I wonder if undervolting a substructure (although fully stable) results in some stealing of voltage from other sources in order to maintain stability.


----------



## EDK-TheONE

I think it is Gold++++ 5960x!


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I know this sounds X-Files like, but sometimes I wonder if undervolting a substructure (although fully stable) results in some stealing of voltage from other sources in order to maintain stability.


I don't think you can 'steal' voltage in such a manner, but a possibility exists that undervolting some of these VLs creates a voltage differential that might cause problems. However, since this second part last considerably longer at lower VL voltages and because I was reducing most of them proportionally, I would be surprised if this was the case.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EDK-TheONE*
> 
> I think it is Gold++++ 5960x!


CB is half the stability fun.

Would be good to see where it tops.


----------



## navjack27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I know this sounds X-Files like, but sometimes I wonder if undervolting a substructure (although fully stable) results in some stealing of voltage from other sources in order to maintain stability.


i've wondered this too... just not undervolting, in setting manual EVERYTHING finding out your nominal voltages for every tiny little thing and then using those for the things that don't require MORE voltage for stability... i guess by doing that you could also venture into undervolting too.


----------



## ht_addict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> I'm pretty happy to get 4.7 at 1.261v and 4.4 cache at 1.203. CPU runs a bit higher in HWInfo when benching though, about 1.265v I think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm using a Predator 360 for cooling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: I can run 4.6 at 1.215v as well.


 Just tried 4.7/4.6GHz on mine at 1.26/1.25v and it made it through 3DMark, Catzilla(3rd place in AMD x2 category) and RB.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ht_addict*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> I'm pretty happy to get 4.7 at 1.261v and 4.4 cache at 1.203. CPU runs a bit higher in HWInfo when benching though, about 1.265v I think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm using a Predator 360 for cooling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: I can run 4.6 at 1.215v as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just tried 4.7/4.6GHz on mine at 1.26/1.25v and it made it through 3DMark, Catzilla(3rd place in AMD x2 category) and RB.
Click to expand...

I can do 4.7 at 1.261v, 4.5 cache at 1.231-1.238v cache .265v offset while stress testing, 4.6 cache at 1.25v freezes me instantly in AIDA64.









You have a golden chip there. Try running AIDA64 cache only stress test, best way to test cache. And also try 4.8 core going from 1.28-1.3v. if your cooling is up to it.

Run HWInfo in the background, you don't want to go over 80C package temps, and a bit less on cores.









You probably know you don't want to go over 1.3v core, 1.25v cache for everyday use.









P.S. I use a Predator 360 as well.









Edit: Had to up cache to .271 offset, 1.234-1.248v in HWInfo while running AIDA 64 cache stress test, it failed at 1.265, but I'm two hours in, is fine now.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> I can do 4.7 at 1.261v, 4.5 cache at 1.231-1.238v cache .265v offset while stress testing, 4.6 cache at 1.25v freezes me instantly in AIDA64.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have a golden chip there. Try running AIDA64 cache only stress test, best way to test cache. And also try 4.8 core going from 1.28-1.3v. if your cooling is up to it.
> 
> Run HWInfo in the background, you don't want to go over 80C package temps, and a bit less on cores.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You probably know you don't want to go over 1.3v core, 1.25v cache for everyday use.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. I use a Predator 360 as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Had to up cache to .271 offset, 1.234-1.248v in HWInfo while running AIDA 64 cache stress test, it failed at 1.265, but I'm two hours in, is fine now.


was it stable at lower voltage earlier?


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> I can do 4.7 at 1.261v, 4.5 cache at 1.231-1.238v cache .265v offset while stress testing, 4.6 cache at 1.25v freezes me instantly in AIDA64.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have a golden chip there. Try running AIDA64 cache only stress test, best way to test cache. And also try 4.8 core going from 1.28-1.3v. if your cooling is up to it.
> 
> Run HWInfo in the background, you don't want to go over 80C package temps, and a bit less on cores.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You probably know you don't want to go over 1.3v core, 1.25v cache for everyday use.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. I use a Predator 360 as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Had to up cache to .271 offset, 1.234-1.248v in HWInfo while running AIDA 64 cache stress test, it failed at 1.265, but I'm two hours in, is fine now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> was it stable at lower voltage earlier?
Click to expand...

At .265 offset froze running AIDA64 cache test about 30 minutes in, usually freezing is cache related. At .271 offset at 4.5GHZ cache it ran four hours fine.


----------



## ht_addict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> I can do 4.7 at 1.261v, 4.5 cache at 1.231-1.238v cache .265v offset while stress testing, 4.6 cache at 1.25v freezes me instantly in AIDA64.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have a golden chip there. Try running AIDA64 cache only stress test, best way to test cache. And also try 4.8 core going from 1.28-1.3v. if your cooling is up to it.
> 
> Run HWInfo in the background, you don't want to go over 80C package temps, and a bit less on cores.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You probably know you don't want to go over 1.3v core, 1.25v cache for everyday use.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. I use a Predator 360 as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Had to up cache to .271 offset, 1.234-1.248v in HWInfo while running AIDA 64 cache stress test, it failed at 1.265, but I'm two hours in, is fine now.


To be honest I think we all spend too much time stressing our CPU's, GPU's for stability when we should just be playing games. And is it a true indication of stability? At my settings, it boots to Windows, runs benchmarks, decompresses and installs repacks and plays games at 4K just fine. If I get a freeze I'll just do a reboot


----------



## navjack27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ht_addict*
> 
> To be honest I think we all spend too much time stressing our CPU's, GPU's for stability when we should just be playing games. And is it a true indication of stability? At my settings, it boots to Windows, runs benchmarks, decompresses and installs repacks and plays games at 4K just fine. If I get a freeze I'll just do a reboot


exactly dude. thats why i stress my cpu or gpu with things i DO... which happen to overlap with what most stress tests are anyway. cinebench? yeah run that a couple times but then load up a scene in cinema 4d r17 that i was rendering earlier and see if it handles that. play a game i'm currently obsessed with at overkill settings and see if the gpu or cpu craps out. simple stuff. i DO avoid prime95 and straight up burn tests like furmark and OCCT


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ht_addict*
> 
> To be honest I think we all spend too much time stressing our CPU's, GPU's for stability when we should just be playing games. And is it a true indication of stability? At my settings, it boots to Windows, runs benchmarks, decompresses and installs repacks and plays games at 4K just fine. If I get a freeze I'll just do a reboot


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navjack27*
> 
> exactly dude. thats why i stress my cpu or gpu with things i DO... which happen to overlap with what most stress tests are anyway. cinebench? yeah run that a couple times but then load up a scene in cinema 4d r17 that i was rendering earlier and see if it handles that. play a game i'm currently obsessed with at overkill settings and see if the gpu or cpu craps out. simple stuff. i DO avoid prime95 and straight up burn tests like furmark and OCCT


Not knocking your methodology, but it it *faster* to find instabilities using a decent stress test compared to gaming. This can help you tune your settings with more control. Games tend to not utilize all the cores at a full load. With that in mind, where it could take just a few minutes to find if a setting you changed is not 100% stable using OCCT, Realbench, AIDA, or p95, it could take hours or days of gaming to reach the same conclusion. By then, you may have forgotten the settings you changed and wont be able to correct the specific one(s) causing the instability. The same goes for your GPU. I found instabilities much faster using OCCT or furmark compared to gaming at max settings.

While I don't personally see the need to stress test for more than 15-30 min for my gaming OC settings, people who do video compression or 3-d rendering probably should test for 8h+ to eliminate the chances of loosing progress mid task. *Ultimately you are right in that it is up to each OCer to decide what they are comfortable with*. In the end, I think that is half the fun of OCing, how far down the settings and testing rabbit hole do you want to go. Or, if you like, just get on with gaming.


----------



## navjack27

Is the goal to find instability? Or is the goal to be stable with what you do?

Yes, invisible instability could result in corruption, especially in memory overclocking which is why I rarely mess with that.

But I'm in no hurry to find out that my GPU can't do even an hour of OCCT (it can't, errors out almost immediately). But I can fold, boinc, render and game.

Do I want to bust out all the stops and torture my CPU with AVX math crap and set it ablaze? No not really because I don't do that on a daily basis, but again, I fold on it all day when I'm not using it. I avoid running primegrid on boinc too, rip points.


----------



## 8051

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ht_addict*
> 
> To be honest I think we all spend too much time stressing our CPU's, GPU's for stability when we should just be playing games. And is it a true indication of stability? At my settings, it boots to Windows, runs benchmarks, decompresses and installs repacks and plays games at 4K just fine. If I get a freeze I'll just do a reboot


It's not much fun playing a game when it CTD's randomly every hour.


----------



## navjack27

we're getting a little pedantic here


----------



## Jpmboy

or aphasic.


----------



## navjack27

Yeah that works too. Isn't that just all too common to the Internet.


----------



## ht_addict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8051*
> 
> It's not much fun playing a game when it CTD's randomly every hour.


Thanks to Windows I can get a CTD even at stock speeds. Thanks to the net, you can find starting points and work from there.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navjack27*
> 
> Yeah that works too. Isn't that just all too common to the Internet.


waaay too common!


----------



## navjack27

@ht_addict
lol my 24/7 folding rig has an uptime of... 10:06:04:13. windows 10 enterprise evaluation edition. only reason its that short is cuz a overheat LOL

this computer i'm on has an uptime of 3 days so far... windows isn't your problem there bub


----------



## ir88ed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navjack27*
> 
> @ht_addict
> lol my 24/7 folding rig has an uptime of... 10:06:04:13. windows 10 enterprise evaluation edition. only reason its that short is cuz a overheat LOL
> 
> this computer i'm on has an uptime of 3 days so far... windows isn't your problem there bub


My uptime is rarely more than a day. I need to get into the bios to tweak things.


----------



## navjack27

yeah dude, thats a problem LOL.


----------



## GunnzAkimbo

my first 5960x died from memory controller (error code 60 on mobo), volts were auto, and not at levels that should not have done anything to the cpu, according to hwbot moderator for msi x99 overclocking who tested over 200 5960's.

all i can think of is the thermal paste may have been blanketing the heat, coz it would hit 80's with medium processing.


----------



## 8051

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GunnzAkimbo*
> 
> my first 5960x died from memory controller (error code 60 on mobo), volts were auto, and not at levels that should not have done anything to the cpu, according to hwbot moderator for msi x99 overclocking who tested over 200 5960's.
> 
> all i can think of is the thermal paste may have been blanketing the heat, coz it would hit 80's with medium processing.


Is there any place that would spell out what the dangerous voltages are for a 5820 WRT:

1. SA
2. Vcore
3. Vcache
4. Vccin


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8051*
> 
> Is there any place that would spell out what the dangerous voltages are for a 5820 WRT:
> 
> 1. SA
> 2. Vcore
> 3. Vcache
> 4. Vccin


There are only estimates. Every sample is different and there is a wide spectrum of loads and operating conditions the parts will be used with.

I'd personally recommend not going over +150mV on VCCSA, 1.3 vcore, 1.2v cache, and 1.95 vinput (load). These are somewhat conservative values and others may be inclined to give broader limits, but those are what I'd feel pretty safe with for most parts.


----------



## GunnzAkimbo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8051*
> 
> Is there any place that would spell out what the dangerous voltages are for a 5820 WRT:
> 
> 1. SA
> 2. Vcore
> 3. Vcache
> 4. Vccin


Yer, http://forum.hwbot.org/showthread.php?t=133282

BUT, its buried about 1/2 way through the thread.

This is an msi board though, so settings are for those boards.


----------



## 8051

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> There are only estimates. Every sample is different and there is a wide spectrum of loads and operating conditions the parts will be used with.
> 
> I'd personally recommend not going over +150mV on VCCSA, 1.3 vcore, 1.2v cache, and 1.95 vinput (load). These are somewhat conservative values and others may be inclined to give broader limits, but those are what I'd feel pretty safe with for most parts.


My 5820 is doomed then. I just hope it doesn't take out anything else when it dies.


----------



## Nameless101

Hello everyone! Over the last few weeks I've been playing around with OCing my 5820k, having put it under water recently. I've now settled at 4.6GHz, 1.23V / 3.6GHz Cache, 1.15V. At the moment I have the voltage settings one manual, so I have constant voltages. I haven't got much experience with overclocking, so I'm seeking for some advice on setting up power saving options, as well as potentially voltage offset / adaptive, so that when at idle power consumption and voltage would drop. Is this worth it? And what's the best way of going about setting it up, so that the system stays stable even when idling? On another note, how much do I stand to gain if I OC my RAM and lower the timings? My RAM is currently at default XMP, 2400MHz, 16/16/16/36. Cheers!


----------



## navjack27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GunnzAkimbo*
> 
> Yer, http://forum.hwbot.org/showthread.php?t=133282
> 
> BUT, its buried about 1/2 way through the thread.
> 
> This is an msi board though, so settings are for those boards.





Is this what you were talking about?


----------



## Streetdragon

I played a bit with my overclock.
Befor i had FSB at 125, core clock was 4250Mhz(1.26-1.28V) and uncore 4000Mhz(1.2V) OCCT STable LLC LV6 , Ram was at 2750MHZ T1 Timing 14

Now i have the FSB at 100. With that i can clock with same Voltage 4400Mhz on the cores and 4000Mhz uncore. the ram is running at 2800 same timings.

Watertemp was 23° and the cores spikes to max 60°.

4500Mhz wont get stable and i dont wanna go over 1.3V
Would a 5930k clock higher? I heard that most of them clock way better then the little sister(5820k) (beside of more PCI-lanes for my GPUs and i wannt a PCI-SSD)

Found this used CPU. Thinking if i should buy it...


----------



## GunnzAkimbo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navjack27*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this what you were talking about?


Yer that's it.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Streetdragon*
> 
> 4500Mhz wont get stable and i dont wanna go over 1.3V
> Would a 5930k clock higher? I heard that most of them clock way better then the little sister(5820k) (beside of more PCI-lanes for my GPUs and i wannt a PCI-SSD)


AMD ZEN. That is all. Dual channel is fine for gaming and general use. AMD ZEN. I just hope it lives up to the leaked benchmark scores, cause IPC is looking pretty close to Skylake, and if it clocks up to 4.4GHz, oh boy.









Also it's Silicon Lottery at the end of the day, my 5820K maxes out at 4.3GHz at 1.25V. Other users can get 4.6GHz with 1.28V. Same thing with the 5930K, but technically the 5930K should offer a higher chance of better chip - it is Intel's one up chip. But also, AMD ZEN hype. 6 cores for the price of a 6600K. Nice.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1623292/lets-talk-about-a-ryzen-es/0_20

It's worth keeping your chip, or swapping to Zen (if it is actually as good as the leaker says).


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> AMD ZEN. That is all. Dual channel is fine for gaming and general use. AMD ZEN. I just hope it lives up to the leaked benchmark scores, cause IPC is looking pretty close to Skylake, and if it clocks up to 4.4GHz, oh boy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also it's Silicon Lottery at the end of the day, my 5820K maxes out at 4.3GHz at 1.25V. Other users can get 4.6GHz with 1.28V. Same thing with the 5930K, but technically the 5930K should offer a higher chance of better chip - it is Intel's one up chip. But also, AMD ZEN hype. 6 cores for the price of a 6600K. Nice.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1623292/lets-talk-about-a-ryzen-es/0_20
> 
> It's worth keeping your chip, or swapping to Zen (if it is actually as good as the leaker says).


any guy with prelaunch performance knowledge, that leaks info will likely be the last time they have an opportunity too.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> any guy with prelaunch performance knowledge, that leaks info will likely be the last time they have an opportunity too.


If the real results are anywhere near that, there's going to be some serious customer savings to be had on CPUs. Great news for everyone. We shall know in 2 weeks.


----------



## sinholueiro

I won't be replacing my 5820k indepently how powerful Ryzen is. It can make me think about my upgrade paths, but first we have to see the benchmarks and the OC. I am interested in how much Intel will charge on top of a comparable Zen CPU for the Quad Channel memory and the extra PCIe lanes.


----------



## DarthPeanut

Any tips on getting higher frequency memory to play nice with X99?

https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231940

Picked up that kit of memory... but the xmp profile is unstable (it tries to run 100 strap and blk) and I am not the most skilled with memory OC. I tried a 125 strap/ blk but really have very little experience with memory.

Any good reference articles anyone can share or suggestions?


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthPeanut*
> 
> Any tips on getting higher frequency memory to play nice with X99?
> 
> https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231940
> 
> Picked up that kit of memory... but the xmp profile is unstable (it tries to run 100 strap and blk) and I am not the most skilled with memory OC. I tried a 125 strap/ blk but really have very little experience with memory.
> 
> Any good reference articles anyone can share or suggestions?


The 100 strap is correct for 3200mhz ram, have you tried putting the timings and voltage in manually and not using XMP, worth a try, you will also have to play with the SA voltage as well.


----------



## patryk

I have 5820k @ 4400/1.3v stress test occt
c1 83
c2 82
c3 90
c4 79
c5 90
c6 80

this temp is normaly ?


----------



## jura11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patryk*
> 
> I have 5820k @ 4400/1.3v stress test occt
> c1 83
> c2 82
> c3 90
> c4 79
> c5 90
> c6 80
> 
> this temp is normaly ?


These temps are bit high?

What cooler are you using, assume are not on EVO 212 or CLC?

Hope this helps

Thanks, Jura


----------



## patryk

NZXT Kraken X61 Extreme and new fan noiseblocker elop


----------



## patryk

but whether such a temperature difference is normal ?


----------



## jura11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patryk*
> 
> NZXT Kraken X61 Extreme and new fan noiseblocker elop


Hi there

This cooler not sure never tried personally but you shouldn't have such high temperatures

In my case on NH-D15 I have seen at 4.5Ghz with 1.32v on vCore in OCCT max 76-82°C on PKG and core temp this I never watching I watching rather PKG myself and you shouldn't watch core temps and I would watch rather PKG or PECI

This difference per core is pretty much normal but in yours case is higher,on my usually varies but hottest core to coldest difference is around 5°C in some benches and in some I have seen 9°C as max

Hope this helps

Thanks, Jura


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patryk*
> 
> I have 5820k @ 4400/1.3v stress test occt
> c1 83
> c2 82
> c3 90
> c4 79
> c5 90
> c6 80
> 
> this temp is normaly ?


What are your ambient temps and how long does it take for the cores to reach those temps? Are those peak/max values or are those averages?

That's too hot for me. The 11c difference between the hottest and coolest is fine, but overall that's too hot. If you can lower the voltage you'd be in a lot better shape, otherwise the kraken might not have the cooling capacity you need. For comparison, here's what mine looks like @4.4 and 1.22v after a 2 hour run.



Today, I run mine with a little higher voltage than whats in the pic (2.32v core / 2.23 vid), with the slightly higher voltage, temps are slightly warmer, but still very similar to what you see in the pic.


----------



## DarthPeanut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moorhen2*
> 
> The 100 strap is correct for 3200mhz ram, have you tried putting the timings and voltage in manually and not using XMP, worth a try, you will also have to play with the SA voltage as well.


Yea, I actually think I picked out the wrong memory kit entirely and should have paid better attention. I am going to RMA it, pay the restocking, and get the correct one this time.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthPeanut*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *moorhen2*
> 
> The 100 strap is correct for 3200mhz ram, have you tried putting the timings and voltage in manually and not using XMP, worth a try, you will also have to play with the SA voltage as well.
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, I actually think I picked out the wrong memory kit entirely and should have paid better attention. I am going to RMA it, pay the restocking, and get the correct one this time.
Click to expand...

People getting really good results with this kit, best 32GB kit on the market.

Edit: For Haswell-E 5960x, 5930k, 5820k.

https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232207&cm_re=Trident_z_3200_4x8gb-_-20-232-207-_-Product


----------



## patryk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patryk*
> 
> but whether such a temperature difference is normal


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> What are your ambient temps and how long does it take for the cores to reach those temps? Are those peak/max values or are those averages?
> 
> That's too hot for me. The 11c difference between the hottest and coolest is fine, but overall that's too hot. If you can lower the voltage you'd be in a lot better shape, otherwise the kraken might not have the cooling capacity you need. For comparison, here's what mine looks like @4.4 and 1.22v after a 2 hour run.
> 
> 
> 
> Today, I run mine with a little higher voltage than whats in the pic (2.32v core / 2.23 vid), with the slightly higher voltage, temps are slightly warmer, but still very similar to what you see in the pic.


temp home 20-22 c stress test runing 30 min . when i test 4250/ 1.24
c1 74
c2 72
c3 83
c4 69
c5 82
c6 70


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthPeanut*
> 
> Yea, I actually think I picked out the wrong memory kit entirely and should have paid better attention. I am going to RMA it, pay the restocking, and get the correct one this time.


Remember, not all CPUs are guaranteed to clock DDR4 higher than 2133MHz (Haswell-E), or 2400MHz (Broadwell-E). If you have a below average IMC, the XMP speeds won't work out of the box. They might work with some tuning.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> People getting really good results with this kit, best 32GB kit on the market.
> 
> Edit: For Haswell-E 5960x, 5930k, 5820k.
> 
> https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232207&cm_re=Trident_z_3200_4x8gb-_-20-232-207-_-Product


and broadwell-e also.


----------



## patryk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patryk*
> 
> Play in Watch dogs 2 after time 1,5 h I got
> c1 73
> c2 71
> c3 71
> c4 68
> c5 74
> c6 68
> eh to hot in game


----------



## patryk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> What are your ambient temps and how long does it take for the cores to reach those temps? Are those peak/max values or are those averages?
> 
> That's too hot for me. The 11c difference between the hottest and coolest is fine, but overall that's too hot. If you can lower the voltage you'd be in a lot better shape, otherwise the kraken might not have the cooling capacity you need. For comparison, here's what mine looks like @4.4 and 1.22v after a 2 hour run.
> 
> 
> 
> Today, I run mine with a little higher voltage than whats in the pic (2.32v core / 2.23 vid), with the slightly higher voltage, temps are slightly warmer, but still very similar to what you see in the pic.


Play in Watch dogs 2 after time 1,5 h I got
c1 73
c2 71
c3 71
c4 68
c5 74
c6 68
eh to hot in game


----------



## navjack27

That's not hot, also don't use that measurement. Use CPU package


----------



## lotzaramen

first time overclocking







After getting help in my other thread i think its pretty decent.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## mus1mus

I would not use XTU to stress a chip like that.

Awesome chip needs some more lovin'.


----------



## DarthPeanut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> People getting really good results with this kit, best 32GB kit on the market.
> 
> Edit: For Haswell-E 5960x, 5930k, 5820k.
> 
> https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232207&cm_re=Trident_z_3200_4x8gb-_-20-232-207-_-Product


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Remember, not all CPUs are guaranteed to clock DDR4 higher than 2133MHz (Haswell-E), or 2400MHz (Broadwell-E). If you have a below average IMC, the XMP speeds won't work out of the box. They might work with some tuning.


Yea I have been running 2400mhz on some ripjaw 4 series i have without issues but I was hoping to run some 2666 or 3000 if I can get it to run on this setup. I know it is not a big improvement in performance per say but just tinkering.

I looked at that trident z and some more ripjaw 4 series.


----------



## lotzaramen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I would not use XTU to stress a chip like that.
> 
> Awesome chip needs some more lovin'.


I don't follow, is it not a good stress test. I was under the impression it was a more realistic load from my reading.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lotzaramen*
> 
> I don't follow, is it not a good stress test. I was under the impression it was a more realistic load from my reading.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


It's like Prime95. Pulls a ton of Current and hurts the Internal VRegs. Use AIDA64 instead or RealBench. Or bettet yet, call it a day.


----------



## lotzaramen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> It's like Prime95. Pulls a ton of Current and hurts the Internal VRegs. Use AIDA64 instead or RealBench. Or bettet yet, call it a day.


Alright thanks I'll take note of that for future overclocking ventures, for now I know I'm stable.

You'd think intel would have made something safe for their own cpus


----------



## mus1mus

Yep. Linpack hurts.

Your VCCIN is damn good for that level of OC!

Tune the Memory and Cache too.


----------



## patryk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jura11*
> 
> Hi there
> 
> This cooler not sure never tried personally but you shouldn't have such high temperatures
> 
> In my case on NH-D15 I have seen at 4.5Ghz with 1.32v on vCore in OCCT max 76-82°C on PKG and core temp this I never watching I watching rather PKG myself and you shouldn't watch core temps and I would watch rather PKG or PECI
> 
> This difference per core is pretty much normal but in yours case is higher,on my usually varies but hottest core to coldest difference is around 5°C in some benches and in some I have seen 9°C as max
> 
> Hope this helps
> 
> Thanks, Jura


New stress test


----------



## jura11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patryk*
> 
> New stress test


Still bit high,but looks bit better,here is my older setup with NH-D15 and TY-143 fans and 4.5GHz OC and 4.6GHz OC at 25C ambient

4.5GHz OCCT



4.6GHz OCCT



Hope this helps

Thanks,Jura


----------



## patryk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jura11*
> 
> Hi there
> 
> This cooler not sure never tried personally but you shouldn't have such high temperatures
> 
> In my case on NH-D15 I have seen at 4.5Ghz with 1.32v on vCore in OCCT max 76-82°C on PKG and core temp this I never watching I watching rather PKG myself and you shouldn't watch core temps and I would watch rather PKG or PECI
> 
> This difference per core is pretty much normal but in yours case is higher,on my usually varies but hottest core to coldest difference is around 5°C in some benches and in some I have seen 9°C as max
> 
> Hope this helps
> 
> Thanks, Jura


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jura11*
> 
> Still bit high,but looks bit better,here is my older setup with NH-D15 and TY-143 fans and 4.5GHz OC and 4.6GHz OC at 25C ambient
> 
> 4.5GHz OCCT
> 
> 
> 
> 4.6GHz OCCT
> 
> 
> 
> Hope this helps
> 
> Thanks,Jura


4.6 / 1.34v It is unavailable for my cooling, but ready to Water cooling was worse than the air









i remeber me old 1g. i7 950 @ I used it four years 4.0 /1.34v Permanently, three times exceeded 100 c because the pump broke down
and nothing he has not sold until it does not this for what has not resist: D

c1 72
c2 70
c3 73
c4 67
c5 73
c6 67
cpu package 78c in play watch dogs 2 to hot ?


----------



## leonman44

Guys i have a problem here , i had to rma my psu and clean my loop so i took apart everything and now that i just assemble them i cant boot to windows from my m2 ssd , i had this problem once before and i just replug him again and just worked. Now it won't , i tried even a new bios flash with a cmos clear without any improvement. Could the ssd be wiped out magically???? Because i get the reading of my drive , it just cant boot in.


----------



## steadly2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leonman44*
> 
> Guys i have a problem here , i had to rma my psu and clean my loop so i took apart everything and now that i just assemble them i cant boot to windows from my m2 ssd , i had this problem once before and i just replug him again and just worked. Now it won't , i tried even a new bios flash with a cmos clear without any improvement. Could the ssd be wiped out magically???? Because i get the reading of my drive , it just cant boot in.


Do you see your drive in the BIOS? What happens when you select it to boot? Does it give you any error or is it not available on the list of boot devices?


----------



## RadActiveLobstr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leonman44*
> 
> Guys i have a problem here , i had to rma my psu and clean my loop so i took apart everything and now that i just assemble them i cant boot to windows from my m2 ssd , i had this problem once before and i just replug him again and just worked. Now it won't , i tried even a new bios flash with a cmos clear without any improvement. Could the ssd be wiped out magically???? Because i get the reading of my drive , it just cant boot in.


Maybe try booting to one of those Linux distros that run completely off a USB stick and see if you can see the file structure of the drive.


----------



## leonman44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RadActiveLobstr*
> 
> Maybe try booting to one of those Linux distros that run completely off a USB stick and see if you can see the file structure of the drive.


Just tried after 5 minutes to boot again without the ssd and blue screened me dor windows recovery but it was completely corrupted , i just turn it off install again the ssd and it did boot up!!! I dont know why this thing is happening but its the third time... Maybe its the asus mobo....


----------



## steadly2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leonman44*
> 
> Just tried after 5 minutes to boot again without the ssd and blue screened me dor windows recovery but it was completely corrupted , i just turn it off install again the ssd and it did boot up!!! I dont know why this thing is happening but its the third time... Maybe its the asus mobo....


Sounds like the memory/cache may be unstable. Are you overclocked now? I saw you previously flashed BIOS and reset. Did you load defaults from withing the BIOS?

Or you have corrupted data from when the Power supply when out. Can you scan the SSD for errors?


----------



## jura11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patryk*
> 
> 4.6 / 1.34v It is unavailable for my cooling, but ready to Water cooling was worse than the air
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i remeber me old 1g. i7 950 @ I used it four years 4.0 /1.34v Permanently, three times exceeded 100 c because the pump broke down
> and nothing he has not sold until it does not this for what has not resist: D
> 
> c1 72
> c2 70
> c3 73
> c4 67
> c5 73
> c6 67
> cpu package 78c in play watch dogs 2 to hot ?


Hi there

These temps are again bit high for my liking,I remember in gaming my temps never been higher with NH-D15 on CPU PKG(package) 63C with fans running at 1200RPM,this is has been my old setup





In rendering which taxing the CPU to max I saw on CPU package max 65C on NH-D15,I remember have run too as well AIO Corsair H100i V2 and my temps has been as well very high,then switched to air and my temps finally been good to me and been lot lower than with AIO

Right now running full custom loop and temps are very nice,played few days back Deus Ex:Mankind Divided and temps on CPU has been in high 40's or low 50's and GPU been mostly in 36-38C

Hope this helps and I would consider at least to switch back to air cooler or try improve yours airflow,because something is wrong with yours,what thermal paste are you using and what fans are you using ?

Hope this helps

Thanks,Jura


----------



## michael-ocn

@jura11, is that Raijintek Morpheus on the gpu in those pics? How'd it compare to an acx style cooler?


----------



## jura11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> @jura11, is that Raijintek Morpheus on the gpu in those pics? How'd it compare to an acx style cooler?


Hi there

Yes is it,Raijintek Morpheus with EK Vardar F3-120 1850RPM fans,have run that cooler for while on my Titan X and temps has been big improvement against the EVGA Hybrid AIO,with EVGA Hybrid I couldn't OC my Titan X beyond 1400MHz,with that cooler I've run 1460MHz easy and temps,on EVGA AIO my temps has been at 65C with fans running at 1200RPM,idle temps has been in 36C and with Raijintek load temps has been in 45-50C as max,but mostly I've run fans at 1000-1200RPM as max and temps has been in nice 42C under heavy load during the rendering,never saw higher temps than 50C in hot weather and during the gaming and idle temps has been always has been in low 20's

I've not run ACX Style cooler there on my Titan X,tried few AIO to run but they're been just junk and replaced that with Raijintek Morpheus which has been best buy for me

Hope this helps

Thanks,Jura


----------



## leonman44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steadly2004*
> 
> Sounds like the memory/cache may be unstable. Are you overclocked now? I saw you previously flashed BIOS and reset. Did you load defaults from withing the BIOS?
> 
> Or you have corrupted data from when the Power supply when out. Can you scan the SSD for errors?


Yes i have oced everything but tested them for hours to be stable , i thought that and tried the restore defaults settings before bios flash , it clearly didn't worked , now it boots flawlessly but i bet if i just unistall it it will do the same... This is my 2nd board actually, the first one died mysteriously and this is from rma so its not a new one and except that i had a problem with fast boot (dont need that anyway). I am really suspicious about the board.


----------



## patryk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jura11*
> 
> Hi there
> 
> These temps are again bit high for my liking,I remember in gaming my temps never been higher with NH-D15 on CPU PKG(package) 63C with fans running at 1200RPM,this is has been my old setup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In rendering which taxing the CPU to max I saw on CPU package max 65C on NH-D15,I remember have run too as well AIO Corsair H100i V2 and my temps has been as well very high,then switched to air and my temps finally been good to me and been lot lower than with AIO
> 
> Right now running full custom loop and temps are very nice,played few days back Deus Ex:Mankind Divided and temps on CPU has been in high 40's or low 50's and GPU been mostly in 36-38C
> 
> Hope this helps and I would consider at least to switch back to air cooler or try improve yours airflow,because something is wrong with yours,what thermal paste are you using and what fans are you using ?
> 
> Hope this helps
> 
> Thanks,Jura


Me case have front 2x200 , middle 1x140 ,rear 1x140 all working in 5v

the problem may be in this that to remove heat from the radiator is a narrow black belt










after the last test 4.4/ 1.31 v showed 92c cpu package So I decided that I will return for 4200 / 1.22 and the 200 mhz will not make a difference, and I do not need to torture processor

New test



i think that is max for me cooling


----------



## jura11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patryk*
> 
> Me case have front 2x200 , middle 1x140 ,rear 1x140 all working in 5v
> 
> the problem may be in this that to remove heat from the radiator is a narrow black belt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after the last test 4.4/ 1.31 v showed 92c cpu package So I decided that I will return for 4200 / 1.22 and the 200 mhz will not make a difference, and I do not need to torture processor
> 
> New test
> 
> 
> 
> i think that is max for me cooling


Hi there

You have enough fans although I would consider swap 200mm fans for 140mm fans something like are Phanteks PH-F140MP which are very nice fans or Thermalright TY-143 or TY-147A,both fans I've run on my Noctua NH-D15,just difference between these two fans is max RPM of fans,TY-147A are 1300RPM fans and TY-143 are 2500RPM fans,both are PWM and can be controlled through the MB,I've run them low as 600RPM and max 1200-1400RPM,in some cases like is stress/torture I've run my fans at 1500RPM

These temps are high there,but many people over here have different opinions on that,in my case I wouldn't be very happy with temps at all,you are limited by cooling on yours,I would suspect with right cooler you will be very happy with the temps,but right now I would consider swap the fans at front for something different or go with different case which is not airflow limited

Hope this helps

Thanks,Jura


----------



## navjack27

Dude just needs more constant airflow thru the rads and possibly a new thermal paste to make sure the heat is getting up into the water. Fix fan speeds to max. Push pull. Don't blow air out the top, suck it into the case thru the rads and have the exhaust on the back pull that air over the VRM section.

Edit: 
With this... I maybe hit 80 if I'm really trying to cause heat to build up. Usually I'll top at 75c. Watch dogs 2 hovers in the 60s. I run side off, all fans 100% 24/7


----------



## patryk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jura11*
> 
> Hi there
> 
> You have enough fans although I would consider swap 200mm fans for 140mm fans something like are Phanteks PH-F140MP which are very nice fans or Thermalright TY-143 or TY-147A,both fans I've run on my Noctua NH-D15,just difference between these two fans is max RPM of fans,TY-147A are 1300RPM fans and TY-143 are 2500RPM fans,both are PWM and can be controlled through the MB,I've run them low as 600RPM and max 1200-1400RPM,in some cases like is stress/torture I've run my fans at 1500RPM
> 
> These temps are high there,but many people over here have different opinions on that,in my case I wouldn't be very happy with temps at all,you are limited by cooling on yours,I would suspect with right cooler you will be very happy with the temps,but right now I would consider swap the fans at front for something different or go with different case which is not airflow limited
> 
> Hope this helps
> 
> Thanks,Jura


me nzxt 200mm
Model Number FN-200RB
Dimensions 200 x 200 x 30mm
Fan Airflow 166.2 CFM
performance very good but I need silence so I put everything on the 5v for the hard find a fan that 5v to be efficient.
Which does not change the fact that my water cooling has only slit 2x35 cm and here the problem is that there is nothing like dissipate the heat



pointed red line


----------



## lotzaramen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Yep. Linpack hurts.
> 
> Your VCCIN is damn good for that level of OC!
> 
> *Tune the Memory and Cache too*.


I tried that, but i seemed to have issues figuring that out


----------



## patryk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navjack27*
> 
> Dude just needs more constant airflow thru the rads and possibly a new thermal paste to make sure the heat is getting up into the water. Fix fan speeds to max. Push pull. Don't blow air out the top, suck it into the case thru the rads and have the exhaust on the back pull that air over the VRM section.
> 
> Edit:
> With this... I maybe hit 80 if I'm really trying to cause heat to build up. Usually I'll top at 75c. Watch dogs 2 hovers in the 60s. I run side off, all fans 100% 24/7


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navjack27*
> 
> Dude just needs more constant airflow thru the rads and possibly a new thermal paste to make sure the heat is getting up into the water. Fix fan speeds to max. Push pull. Don't blow air out the top, suck it into the case thru the rads and have the exhaust on the back pull that air over the VRM section.
> 
> Edit:
> With this... I maybe hit 80 if I'm really trying to cause heat to build up. Usually I'll top at 75c. Watch dogs 2 hovers in the 60s. I run side off, all fans 100% 24/7


my fans with cooling water pushing up and releasing heat through the hole having a size 2 x 35 cm I know this is not a good solution
after removing the top of the case cpu package temp dropped by 10c


----------



## jura11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patryk*
> 
> me nzxt 200mm
> Model Number FN-200RB
> Dimensions 200 x 200 x 30mm
> Fan Airflow 166.2 CFM
> performance very good but I need silence so I put everything on the 5v for the hard find a fan that 5v to be efficient.
> Which does not change the fact that my water cooling has only slit 2x35 cm and here the problem is that there is nothing like dissipate the heat
> 
> 
> 
> pointed red line


Hi there

If you will look on most 200mm fans they have very poor airflow and CFM,this CFM rating is good on paper,but in reality they will never flow what they rate them,check air cooling forum and search for good 200m fan,I know only Silverstone FW181 which is good and have good CFM rating and pushes pretty much good amount of air,Noctua still don't have proper 200m fan although they have one in "works"

But still I would rather swap these 200/180mm fans for 140mm fans as they will push more air than 120mm fans as well

I would have look on Thermalbench and check few reviews of fans and then I would decide

http://thermalbench.com/category/fans/

But in yours case you need find compromise as you want quiet and AIO/CLC to use,if you want to have quiet PC then I would go route of the air cooler and agree with @navjack27 I would try to replace thermal paste,I use personally Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut or Gelid GC Extreme which works great on mine,Noctua NT-H1 is good paste as well,I wouldn't use Arctic pastes

There are ways how to improve airflow and would personally have look on this thread

http://www.overclock.net/t/1491876/ways-to-better-cooling-airflow-cooler-fan-data#post_22319249

Hope this helps

Thanks,Jura


----------



## jura11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patryk*
> 
> my fans with cooling water pushing up and releasing heat through the hole having a size 2 x 35 cm I know this is not a good solution
> after removing the top of the case cpu package temp dropped by 10c


This same has happen too on my Enthoo Primo removing top panel or filter my package dropped by 5C when I used H100i V2,but still my temps on PKG has been in 74C in Corona rendering,on other hand with NH-D15 my temps has been constantly in 61-65C with 4.5GHz and on H100i V2 I've run only 4.4GHz,but 10C is a lot and good improvement:thumb:

I would run without the top panel during the benches or gaming,but in other cases I would put top panel back on

Hope this helps

Thanks,Jura


----------



## patryk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jura11*
> 
> This same has happen too on my Enthoo Primo removing top panel or filter my package dropped by 5C when I used H100i V2,but still my temps on PKG has been in 74C in Corona rendering,on other hand with NH-D15 my temps has been constantly in 61-65C with 4.5GHz and on H100i V2 I've run only 4.4GHz,but 10C is a lot and good improvement:thumb:
> 
> I would run without the top panel during the benches or gaming,but in other cases I would put top panel back on
> 
> Hope this helps
> 
> Thanks,Jura


I wish I had bought Phantom 630 instead of nzxt h 630 the problem would be solved I installed a 3 fans on the top and now is only rework the upper panel


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navjack27*
> 
> Dude just needs more constant airflow thru the rads and possibly a new thermal paste to make sure the heat is getting up into the water. Fix fan speeds to max. Push pull. Don't blow air out the top, suck it into the case thru the rads and have the exhaust on the back pull that air over the VRM section.
> 
> Edit:
> With this... I maybe hit 80 if I'm really trying to cause heat to build up. Usually I'll top at 75c. Watch dogs 2 hovers in the 60s. I run side off, all fans 100% 24/7


@patryk I'd try reversing the direction of airflow up top too, while gaming, the rad is probably sucking on some warm gpu exhaust. What TIM are you using? Depending, you might be able to get few degrees cooler, gelid-gc-extreme is good and easy to work with after you let it warm little in a warm water bath. Also, remove the pci slot covers to help airflow out the back more easily.

The temps in your last image are right at the very very edge of what i'd be ok with personally.

edit: also might be good to seal off open spaces in the rad mounting bracket up top to avoid re-circulation and get the airflow you want. my case has limited airflow thru the roof too, here's what i do about that...


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patryk*
> 
> I wish I had bought Phantom 630 instead of nzxt h 630 the problem would be solved I installed a 3 fans on the top and now is only rework the upper panel


Lol the problem is just as bad with a Phantom 630. The top is a big bulky anti-dust filter thing, with 2 200mm? fans. The amount of space is quite similar too I think, to your case.


----------



## HeyThereGuy

Just got my new build up and running (6850k & GTX 1080's in SLI. Full loop with two 360mm rads) I have read a few overclocking guides along with doing some reading here. I would like to think I have an okay idea on settings now but am not a pro by any means. With these settings it is realbench stable for a hour. I was wondering if anyone had some pointers for me so I can get a better handle or things that I may be doing wrong? Thanks.


----------



## navjack27

Broadwell-e might be more helpful then here


----------



## patryk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> @patryk I'd try reversing the direction of airflow up top too, while gaming, the rad is probably sucking on some warm gpu exhaust. What TIM are you using? Depending, you might be able to get few degrees cooler, gelid-gc-extreme is good and easy to work with after you let it warm little in a warm water bath. Also, remove the pci slot covers to help airflow out the back more easily.
> 
> The temps in your last image are right at the very very edge of what i'd be ok with personally.
> 
> edit: also might be good to seal off open spaces in the rad mounting bracket up top to avoid re-circulation and get the airflow you want. my case has limited airflow thru the roof too, here's what i do about that...


ok some will do as with you in the picture but the graphics will not heat up more?


----------



## HeyThereGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navjack27*
> 
> Broadwell-e might be more helpful then here


Damn I thought that was where I posted this..







Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patryk*
> 
> ok some will do as with you in the picture but the graphics will not heat up more?


The idea is to have strong enough front-to-back airflow so cool air is provided to the gpu intake area at the bottom of the case. That's why the pci slot covers are pulled. The cpu exhaust pretty much all goes out the fan at the rear back of the base, the upper zone and the lower zone are fairly separate. It works for me. Have fun figuring something out for your system.


----------



## patryk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patryk*
> 
> ok some will do as with you in the picture but the graphics will not heat up more?


Eh unfortunately, it turned out that the screws are too short and I had to go back to what I had and I lost three hours: D and I connected molex 7v so the flow in the case should improve


----------



## patryk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> The idea is to have strong enough front-to-back airflow so cool air is provided to the gpu intake area at the bottom of the case. That's why the pci slot covers are pulled. The cpu exhaust pretty much all goes out the fan at the rear back of the base, the upper zone and the lower zone are fairly separate. It works for me. Have fun figuring something out for your system.


but my water cooling pushes up not down, rear fan pulls heat from the graphics?


----------



## Desolutional

Intel is seriously going to have to drop the price on the 6800K, 6850K and 6900K now.









For most users, I suspect the downfall of having 24 PCIe 3.0 lanes instead of 28 won't affect many users with ZEN. Also Dual Channel vs. Quad Channel shouldn't make a huge difference seeing as ZEN supports 3600MHz AMP memory. So basically, for the ripoff prices Intel is charging, Intel better drop the pricing on the X99 platform, and beyond when X99 is EoL. The 5800K and 6800K will be the CPUs least likely to suffer in 2nd hand sale price, the vendor pricing on those was pretty good. 5930K and 6850K shouldn't suffer as badly either because of the 40 PCIe lanes.

http://www.anandtech.com/show/11143/amd-launch-ryzen-52-more-ipc-eight-cores-for-under-330-preorder-today-on-sale-march-2nd

Look forward to lowered prices... (or not)


----------



## supersf

Hi,

I have some problems with cache overclock on MSI board.

5820 is stably only when Cache Ratio is on auto. If I set it to 35, system shut down. The same thing happens if I touch Cache Voltage, I tried 1.17 and 1.04 - system shut down or not stable.

CPU itself is very stable at 4. with 1.275v.

How exactly do I need overclock it? Rise cache ratio by 1 (100Mhz), and then cache voltage (what is the starting point for this? and what's the maximum)?

Thanks


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supersf*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I have some problems with cache overclock on MSI board.
> 
> 5820 is stably only when Cache Ratio is on auto. If I set it to 35, system shut down. The same thing happens if I touch Cache Voltage, I tried 1.17 and 1.04 - system shut down or not stable.
> 
> CPU itself is very stable at 4. with 1.275v.
> 
> How exactly do I need overclock it? Rise cache ratio by 1 (100Mhz), and then cache voltage (what is the starting point for this? and what's the maximum)?
> 
> Thanks


As your Mobo is not with "OC socket", you will be very limited in cache overclock.

Try cache 3,5GHz and Vcache = 1,2V.
If you can boot, then do 2 hours of aida64 cache test.
If it passed, then try 3,6Ghz, etc...

If you cannot boot or if aida64 cache test doesn't pass, then try 3,4GHz


----------



## jura11

Hi there

As above on non "OC socket" you should be able to use or boot with 35x

On my ASRock X99 Extreme6 I can boot with 35*/36* or 38*,but anything above that no way I can boot and do some stress test

Usually I don't OC cache, for me is not worth it

Hope this helps

Thanks, Jura


----------



## patryk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supersf*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I have some problems with cache overclock on MSI board.
> 
> 5820 is stably only when Cache Ratio is on auto. If I set it to 35, system shut down. The same thing happens if I touch Cache Voltage, I tried 1.17 and 1.04 - system shut down or not stable.
> 
> CPU itself is very stable at 4. with 1.275v.
> 
> How exactly do I need overclock it? Rise cache ratio by 1 (100Mhz), and then cache voltage (what is the starting point for this? and what's the maximum)?
> 
> Thanks


I just do not overclocking cache on the motherboard


----------



## navjack27

i overclock everything... my old msi mobo couldn't do any cache OC. but it had an OC socket. this asrock works just fine.

you overclock cache same way you do core.
step up by 1 on the multi. boot into whatever. run a test. record ur results. reboot and raise the multi. wait until unstable, raise the voltage a tad, fix stability, raise the multi. etc
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supersf*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I have some problems with cache overclock on MSI board.
> 
> 5820 is stably only when Cache Ratio is on auto. If I set it to 35, system shut down. The same thing happens if I touch Cache Voltage, I tried 1.17 and 1.04 - system shut down or not stable.
> 
> CPU itself is very stable at 4. with 1.275v.
> 
> How exactly do I need overclock it? Rise cache ratio by 1 (100Mhz), and then cache voltage (what is the starting point for this? and what's the maximum)?
> 
> Thanks


----------



## Desolutional

Also worth mentioning that unstable cache after POST tends to exhibit itself as sudden system freezes or lockups. Cursor stops responding and display gets stuck on the same image - usually needs to be hard shutdown to resolve.

AIDA64 cache test (only tick cache box) works pretty well with manual voltage.









Wouldn't go above ~1.20V for a 24/7 build.


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Also worth mentioning that unstable cache after POST tends to exhibit itself as sudden system freezes or lockups. Cursor stops responding and display gets stuck on the same image - usually needs to be hard shutdown to resolve.
> 
> AIDA64 cache test (only tick cache box) works pretty well with manual voltage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn't go above ~1.20V for a 24/7 build.


oh really? maybe that's my issue.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> oh really? maybe that's my issue.


Could also be due to GPU overclocking, or driver issues (drivers usually give a BSoD). My 980 Ti freezes at unstable VRAM clocks. Does it happen frequently?


----------



## HeadlessKnight

Today I just accidentally found out the VCCIO is set to 1.240V which is Auto setting in my BIOS. When I enter the number manually it well exceeds the red area, any number actually above 1.2V appears in red. I hope nothing happened to the CPU, I'v been running this setting on Auto almost 4 months ago.


----------



## navjack27

All you talking about auto settings going too high... I'm going to check mine sometime tonight and make sure nothing is auto'ing too high. I still have a couple things I never manually set.


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Could also be due to GPU overclocking, or driver issues (drivers usually give a BSoD). My 980 Ti freezes at unstable VRAM clocks. Does it happen frequently?


It probably locks up once every few days and blue screens about the same windows error 0xC0000221. Tonight I dropped down multiplier on the cache and so far so good, time will tell. My gpu overclock I believe is good. Firestrike, Valley and 100's of hours gaming. It wasn't until I switched to 125 strap and had to retune my oc that I ran into trouble. Z77 was my last ocing adventure.. X99 for me is like relearning everything lol.


----------



## Jpmboy

Guys.. best to check any voltage (we have access to) if you are relying on Auto. MOst Auto rules are very good, but be careful once to start pushing things. Most commonly we OC ram waaay above the CPU spec and fail to control related voltages.


----------



## navjack27

how... do you figure out what the nominal settings would be for most settings (not asking for myself really, just asking in case anyone was embarrassed to)


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navjack27*
> 
> how... do you figure out what the nominal settings would be for most settings (not asking for myself really, just asking in case anyone was embarrassed to)


I think this is a good question.


----------



## navjack27

for example. i just set everything i could to manual.. and here are my values


EDIT: what is with the 5v and 12v reporting in SIV O_O

and now with no load on the cpu


----------



## HeadlessKnight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Guys.. best to check any voltage (we have access to) if you are relying on Auto. MOst Auto rules are very good, but be careful once to start pushing things. Most commonly we OC ram waaay above the CPU spec and fail to control related voltages.


Yup that's what I've learned. This happened to only BIOS 3402. All of the previous BIOS versions I remember it was 1.05V using same OC. I still like 3402 though, I got 6-10% performance increase in memory intensive benchmarks/ easier cache OCs compared to older BIOS. I just manually set VCCIO to 1.05V again and that's it, I also tested the CPU and it appears fine. .









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navjack27*
> 
> how... do you figure out what the nominal settings would be for most settings (not asking for myself really, just asking in case anyone was embarrassed to)


By screening the settings at stock and entering them manually when OCing?. The only things that affected my OC are IVR voltage(VCCIN), CPU Vcore, Cache, DIMM ABCD, VCCSA. But all other settings on stock and VCCIO was always useless to me.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeadlessKnight*
> 
> Yup that's what I've learned. This happened to only BIOS 3402. All of the previous BIOS versions I remember it was 1.05V using same OC. I still like 3402 though, I got 6-10% performance increase in memory intensive benchmarks/ easier cache OCs compared to older BIOS. I just manually set VCCIO to 1.05V again and that's it, I also tested the CPU and it appears fine. .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By screening the settings at stock and entering them manually when OCing?. The only things that affected my OC are IVR voltage(VCCIN), CPU Vcore, Cache, DIMM ABCD, VCCSA. But all other settings on stock and VCCIO was always useless to me.


for almost any voltage setting, the nominal stock value is close to "neutral". It's only when you see one rail go off the reservation that manual control is really needed. A good example is VSA on z170 and z270. Stick some 3866 ram on a board and VSA shoots up to 1.35V (or higher). When the system agent is completely stable with 1.25 or even lower depending on the CPU.


----------



## Jpmboy

New 5960x installed... I killed my 2.5 year old original. It's a long story involving a corgi puppy, a tennis ball and high ram frequencies.








Anyway, it's passing R15 and x264 encoding stress test at 4.6/4.0 with 1.2V vcore, 1.2V cache. I haven't done anything with the cache yet.


----------



## navjack27

*gathers around for a story*


----------



## Jpmboy

.. and an SM8 being body-slammed.


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> New 5960x installed... I killed my 2.5 year old original. It's a long story involving a corgi puppy, a tennis ball and high ram frequencies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, it's passing R15 and x264 encoding stress test at 4.6/4.0 with 1.2V vcore, 1.2V cache. I haven't done anything with the cache yet.


Tennis ball ?


----------



## DarthPeanut

Got a new memory kit to try something quicker and struggling.

GSkill f4-3200c16q-16grk kit... 3200mhz 4x4 cl16-16-16-36 1.35. I also am now on an asus x99 deluxe board instead of the asrock x99x fatality.

So it will run no problem 3200mhz if I load the XMP profile and default everything else in bios. (See below ETA)

Likewise my previous cpu overclock runs no problem with no XMP and all my established settings.

The moment I combine the 2... its unstable. So I have been tinkering to try to find some middle ground and I am frustrated by what is nothing but fail.

I can get it to boot windows with it working until any heavy load with XMP and my overclock cpu but then I get a freeze. No BSOD... just freeze requiring restart. I tried a as much as 1.2 system agent and 1.1 vccio cpu but neither made it stable. The added system agent voltage seemed to help I am not sure how far I can push those voltages.

Anyone lend some advise here on what to try next? I am under educated on memory overclocking so I am trying to get up to speed reading threads but a lot of varying info. It will boot into windows and run a few minutes so I have to believe it can be stabilized but maybe I am wrong.

ETA: I lied, just XMP only with no cpu OC took a bit longer to freeze but eventually it did.

Right now it is running with my 4.6 cpu OC, 3200mhz, manual memory timings 16-16-16-36-1T @ 1.35 volt, and system agent is .35 offset which is giving me about 1.176 volts. Have no idea why 1T seems to be better than 2T on this kit.

ETA2: Nope... did not like that and froze after about 5-6 minutes. Tried more DRAM voltage and that did not do anything productive. Now trying a little more system agent again at .37 offset which is giving me 1.2 volts. Might trying playing with timings but I am very lacking in knowledge on that so not sure I will get it correct. Just experimenting a little, within reason, at this point.


----------



## DarthPeanut

I can get this to boot windows and be good for about 5 minutes at 3200mhz but then it freezes.

Not sure how much system agent voltage is safe 24/7 and if it will be stable.

Getting a 9C code BSOD intermittently.


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthPeanut*
> 
> I can get this to boot windows and be good for about 5 minutes at 3200mhz but then it freezes.
> 
> Not sure how much system agent voltage is safe 24/7 and if it will be stable.
> 
> Getting a 9C code BSOD intermittently.


freezing is sometimes a symptom of cache problems, what are you running for cache clock/voltage?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthPeanut*
> 
> Got a new memory kit to try something quicker and struggling.
> 
> GSkill f4-3200c16q-16grk kit... 3200mhz 4x4 cl16-16-16-36 1.35. I also am now on an asus x99 deluxe board instead of the asrock x99x fatality.
> 
> So it will run no problem 3200mhz if I load the XMP profile and default everything else in bios. (See below ETA)
> 
> Likewise my previous cpu overclock runs no problem with no XMP and all my established settings.
> 
> The moment I combine the 2... its unstable. So I have been tinkering to try to find some middle ground and I am frustrated by what is nothing but fail.
> 
> I can get it to boot windows with it working until any heavy load with XMP and my overclock cpu but then I get a freeze. No BSOD... just freeze requiring restart. I tried a as much as 1.2 system agent and 1.1 vccio cpu but neither made it stable. The added system agent voltage seemed to help I am not sure how far I can push those voltages.
> 
> Anyone lend some advise here on what to try next? I am under educated on memory overclocking so I am trying to get up to speed reading threads but a lot of varying info. It will boot into windows and run a few minutes so I have to believe it can be stabilized but maybe I am wrong.
> 
> ETA: I lied, just XMP only with no cpu OC took a bit longer to freeze but eventually it did.
> 
> Right now it is running with my 4.6 cpu OC, 3200mhz, manual memory timings 16-16-16-36-1T @ 1.35 volt, and system agent is .35 offset which is giving me about 1.176 volts. Have no idea why 1T seems to be better than 2T on this kit.
> 
> ETA2: Nope... did not like that and froze after about 5-6 minutes. Tried more DRAM voltage and that did not do anything productive. Now trying a little more system agent again at .37 offset which is giving me 1.2 volts. Might trying playing with timings but I am very lacking in knowledge on that so not sure I will get it correct. Just experimenting a little, within reason, at this point.


try mode 2 and mode 3 in bios. (it's on the ram settings page)


----------



## Jpmboy

Hey guys, remind me... I have this replacement CPU running 4.7/4.0/3200 with 1.28V/1.212V and during realbench the Package temp is hitting 70C! That seems quite high, doesn't it?


----------



## DarthPeanut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> freezing is sometimes a symptom of cache problems, what are you running for cache clock/voltage?


I was trying no cache oc at all and auto voltage so I did not consider this couple be the problem. However it does seem to have been the issue even at the stock setting.

XMP kept trying to set a 31 cache max but auto for min. That was not working at all but after many hours of tinkering and reading I found something so simple as setting *both* min/ max to 31 and 1.15v for it seems to have fixed the freeze! It was that simple, facepalm. Basically running the XMP profile with manually entering some things to be sure...1.35v on the dram, 16-16-16-36 2T basic timings, system agent of 1.176 (.35 offset), my normal 4.6 overclock but with 31 min/ max cache!

In true fashion the answer was right in front of me the whole time and just needed to consider the interactions memory has with cache.

It was like 4am when I did it so I need to see if it will run more cache but for now I am happy to no longer be a potato who didnt consider this for hours and hours.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> try mode 2 and mode 3 in bios. (it's on the ram settings page)


Tried this as well but still froze. Found the issue I believe and it was cache.

Need to run some stress testing but yea its stable in windows for surfing/ gaming/ some benchmarks so far.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Hey guys, remind me... I have this replacement CPU running 4.7/4.0/3200 with 1.28V/1.212V and during realbench the Package temp is hitting 70C! That seems quite high, doesn't it?


Sounds normal to me.. Im running 4.7Ghz/4.6Ghz cache 1.3v vcore / vring ambient temp is 26°c Max package temp 77°c


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthPeanut*
> 
> I was trying no cache oc at all and auto voltage so I did not consider this couple be the problem. However it does seem to have been the issue even at the stock setting.
> 
> XMP kept trying to set a 31 cache max but auto for min. That was not working at all but after many hours of tinkering and reading I found something so simple as setting *both* min/ max to 31 and 1.15v for it seems to have fixed the freeze! It was that simple, facepalm. Basically running the XMP profile with manually entering some things to be sure...1.35v on the dram, 16-16-16-36 2T basic timings, system agent of 1.176 (.35 offset), my normal 4.6 overclock but with 31 min/ max cache!
> 
> In true fashion the answer was right in front of me the whole time and just needed to consider the interactions memory has with cache.
> 
> It was like 4am when I did it so I need to see if it will run more cache but for now I am happy to no longer be a potato who didnt consider this for hours and hours.
> Tried this as well but still froze. Found the issue I believe and it was cache.
> 
> Need to run some stress testing but yea its stable in windows for surfing/ gaming/ some benchmarks so far.


That's what I did.. use XMP but set everything manually but my issue was xmp changed my strap to 125 so my cache multipler was way high. I backed my cache down and no more freezes so far(knock on wood).


----------



## DarthPeanut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> That's what I did.. use XMP but set everything manually but my issue was xmp changed my strap to 125 so my cache multipler was way high. I backed my cache down and no more freezes so far(knock on wood).


Yea, piece of mind I guess to set it manually to be sure the values are correct. Strap/ bclk is 100 on the XMP profile for this memory although I did try 125 with reduced multiplier ratios during my tinkering last night to see if it would be stable. It was not at all and would not boot into windows. The moment I matched the min cache ratio to max it was happy.

I can only assume this memory speed does not play nice with the cache dropping ratio as much as auto allowed. I might experiment with stepping down the min one ratio number at a time from max to see if there is a threshold or if they have to stay matched. Also going to experiment with increasing min/ max together to see what happens and if it stays happy.

Wondering now if I should back down my system agent voltage a little to see if I have it set a bit excessively.


----------



## lotzaramen

Can anyone point me to any good guide for ddr4 ram overclocking and cache overclocking...one made in the "for dummies" form...I dont get this at all.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthPeanut*
> 
> I was trying no cache oc at all and auto voltage so I did not consider this couple be the problem. However it does seem to have been the issue even at the stock setting.
> 
> *XMP kept trying to set a 31 cache max but auto for min*. That was not working at all but after many hours of tinkering and reading I found something so simple as setting *both* min/ max to 31 and 1.15v for it seems to have fixed the freeze! It was that simple, facepalm. Basically running the XMP profile with manually entering some things to be sure...1.35v on the dram, 16-16-16-36 2T basic timings, system agent of 1.176 (.35 offset), my normal 4.6 overclock but with 31 min/ max cache!
> 
> In true fashion the answer was right in front of me the whole time and just needed to consider the interactions memory has with cache.
> 
> It was like 4am when I did it so I need to see if it will run more cache but for now I am happy to no longer be a potato who didnt consider this for hours and hours.
> Tried this as well but still froze. Found the issue I believe and it was cache.
> 
> Need to run some stress testing but yea its stable in windows for surfing/ gaming/ some benchmarks so far.


yeah, xmp will change multiple settings - some we do not have access to. Usually best to enter the timings manually.
Cache is a very common root cause. Use AID64 Cache stress (check just that box) for ~ 2h. It will usually find cache instability. Not much else does.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Sounds normal to me.. Im running 4.7Ghz/4.6Ghz cache 1.3v vcore / vring ambient temp is 26°c Max package temp 77°c


Thanks. yeah, cores are running 10C lower than the package. This rig has been running quietly for a long time (over 150 days uptime on the AQ6) then... puppy mayhem WHILE rebooting the first new settings in months!








what cache voltage is that? I was running 1.28V for 4.4 cache... for too long I think.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lotzaramen*
> 
> Can anyone point me to any good guide for ddr4 ram overclocking and cache overclocking...one made in the "for dummies" form...I dont get this at all.


None that I know of.


----------



## AMD Powered

Hi all









i got a 5960x with batch J513B143. i saw here one can hit it at 5Ghz for 1.362v and it's very prety !

i put mine at 4.5Ghz / 1.175v i don't try much because i haven't strong cooling to do this.

Now i want sold it and i don't know where i can sold it for sold it at good overcloker and what price i can sold it. Can anyone help me ?


----------



## patryk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> Tennis ball ?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> As your Mobo is not with "OC socket", you will be very limited in cache overclock.
> 
> Try cache 3,5GHz and Vcache = 1,2V.
> If you can boot, then do 2 hours of aida64 cache test.
> If it passed, then try 3,6Ghz, etc...
> 
> If you cannot boot or if aida64 cache test doesn't pass, then try 3,4GHz


what is the auto vcache on the motherboard msi (because it ufei nothing shows) and how best to set offset


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yeah, xmp will change multiple settings - some we do not have access to. Usually best to enter the timings manually.
> Cache is a very common root cause. Use AID64 Cache stress (check just that box) for ~ 2h. It will usually find cache instability. Not much else does.
> Thanks. yeah, cores are running 10C lower than the package. This rig has been running quietly for a long time (over 150 days uptime on the AQ6) then... puppy mayhem WHILE rebooting the first new settings in months!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what cache voltage is that? I was running 1.28V for 4.4 cache... for too long I think.
> None that I know of.


Cache voltage is at 1.31v for 4.6Ghz


----------



## sinholueiro

It isn't around 1.3V too much? I thought that 1.2V was the maximum "safe" voltage.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Cache voltage is at 1.31v for 4.6Ghz


thanks.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinholueiro*
> 
> It isn't around 1.3V too much? I thought that 1.2V was the maximum "safe" voltage.


hard to know. It really depends on the sample. My launch 5960X fried it's memory controller/cache (q-code b6 with the dram LED lit)... I was running 1.45v VDIMM and 1.28V Cache for like 2 1/2 years tho. I'll ramp up this new chip's cache in time. right now, 4.7/4.0 at 1.275V/1,2V is just fine for daily needs.








MOre interesting, this sample needs a much lower VCCIN than my early sample.


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patryk*
> 
> what is the auto vcache on the motherboard msi (because it ufei nothing shows) and how best to set offset


I don't know.
I am on ASUS X99-Deluxe II.

I currently run stable cache in windows 4.5GHz at Vcache=1,2V.

Cache Offset voltage = +322mV


----------



## patryk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> I don't know.
> I am on ASUS X99-Deluxe II.
> 
> I currently run stable cache in windows 4.5GHz at Vcache=1,2V.
> 
> Cache Offset voltage = +322mV


I remeber your old msi motherboard i thought that you remember: D what program can check VCache?


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patryk*
> 
> I remeber your old msi motherboard i thought that you remember: D what program can check VCache?


Yes, you are right for my former MSI...But I don't remember








To check Vcache => Aida64


----------



## Jpmboy

New CPU honeymoon...


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> New CPU honeymoon...


I wonder if it was the DRAM voltage or the Cache voltage that killed your old IMC? Shouldn't have been VCCSA or VTT perhaps? Also nice core clocks


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> I wonder if it was the DRAM voltage or the Cache voltage that killed your old IMC? Shouldn't have been VCCSA or VTT perhaps? Also nice core clocks


VSA was only 1.000V. So, it's likely a combination of "age" and high voltage miles on the cache and IMC I guess. It did have a "rough" childhood.


----------



## patryk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> Yes, you are right for my former MSI...But I don't remember
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To check Vcache => Aida64


aida 64 no shows vring eh and it is all turn on


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patryk*
> 
> aida 64 no shows vring eh and it is all turn on


"CPU Cache"


----------



## patryk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> "CPU Cache"


Me UEFI show me only vring and supposedly it is the same


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> "CPU Cache"


Only asus boards have that option.


----------



## patryk

it would be the problem if UEFI showed voltage but unfortunately does not show. And can be set some options that showed


----------



## DarthPeanut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> New CPU honeymoon...


Very nice OC on that 5960x and nice temps! You have a pretty insane water cooling solution by the looks of the rig details.

I recently picked up the xeon twin to the 5960x and hope to be so fortunate.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patryk*
> 
> Me UEFI show me only vring and supposedly it is the same


I'm talking about AID64... look in the preferences and see what ring/cache is called in the software.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Only asus boards have that option.


uh, yeah... what does vring/cache voltage report in AID64,ewg, what is the AID label for the sensor report.







(you just reported cache V above - right? from your G board ring?)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthPeanut*
> 
> Very nice OC on that 5960x and nice temps! You have a pretty insane water cooling solution by the looks of the rig details.
> 
> I recently picked up the xeon twin to the 5960x and hope to be so fortunate.


Thanks bud. I'm sure we're looking at honeymoon voltages... should "loosen up" in a week or so of operation.









edit: oh, this rig is only 2x360 rads 6 fans in a caselabs SM8, w/ 2 titan XM's


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I'm talking about AID64... look in the preferences and see what ring/cache is called in the software.
> uh, yeah... what does vring/cache voltage report in AID64,ewg, what is the AID label for the sensor report.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (you just reported cache V above - right? from your G board ring?)
> Thanks bud. I'm sure we're looking at honeymoon voltages... should "loosen up" in a week or so of operation.


Aida does not report vring. The voltage above is what i enter manually and what my DMM reads.


----------



## tps3443

Hey guys, I'm looking at (2) 5960X I can get either for $675 shipped.

One is a

J513B008 batch code, these seem to run [email protected] and [email protected]

The other is

L429B904 batch code, seller is claiming [email protected]

I hear all of the J513's are great!

I've just gotten a Gigabyte UD3 for like $100 bucks.

I'll be upgrading from i5 6600K Skylake.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Aida does not report vring. The voltage above is what i enter manually and what my DMM reads.


ah - odd tho, since AID should pick up the voltage rail no matter what name bios give it. The voltage is applied across the same set of land pins.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tps3443*
> 
> Hey guys, I'm looking at (2) 5960X I can get either for $675 shipped.
> One is a
> J513B008 batch code, these seem to run [email protected] and [email protected]
> The other is
> L429B904 batch code, seller is claiming [email protected]
> I hear all of the J513's are great!
> I've just gotten a Gigabyte UD3 for like $100 bucks.
> I'll be upgrading from i5 6600K Skylake.


j513


----------



## tps3443

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> ah - odd tho, since AID should pick up the voltage rail no matter what name bios give it. The voltage is applied across the same set of land pins.
> j513


That's what I was thinking, I'd be willing to pay a pretty penny for this one, if it came to that. I was reading in a older thread. I believe it was you talking about these different batches and overclocks lol.

Seems like the best bang for buck right now. As far as board + CPU cost with overclocking power, and all of this compute power it's capable of.

Building a custom loop is not really in my budget, as I'm having to buy another GTX 1080. So with a good J513**** batched 5960X, what kind of everyday clock speeds could be achieved, without overheating, or throttling with a cheap 240mm AIO? Or say a massive air cooler?

Is 4.7 out of the question lol?

I'd still be happy with 4.5 or 4.6!

I'll progress in to a custom loop soon. I'd be running this CPU for several more years.


----------



## done12many2

4.5 to 4.6 with RealBench type stability isn't too unrealistic at all. Cooling is everything in pursuit of that goal.


----------



## tps3443

I'd be thrilled with either! 4.6Ghz is really sounding nice.

I can't imagine this much power. These 5960X's are costly enough as it is. And now being in reach a little under $700.

I'm glad I'm getting a good one.


----------



## patryk

I made my way: D

cpu vring Auto / 1.000
cpu vring offset Aut0/ 0.150

and start for 3300 but i think this is max


----------



## bonomork

Motherboard MSI X99A Gaming 7
[email protected],4GHz Vcore 1,25V VCCIN 1,850 Working RS as static voltage and also with adaptive + offset Vcore with power saving.

I noticed that @4,5 Vcore 1,3V is not RS (IBT/Realbench crash).

Which parameters can I set to try to stabilize the OC ? I would like to stay within 1,3V limit (Cooling is Nepton 240M)
Any suggestion is welcome.


----------



## Kimir

Damn, nice new 5960X Jpm!


----------



## patryk

done it ring 3300 / 1.150


----------



## jura11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patryk*
> 
> 
> 
> done it ring 3300 / 1.150


Looks good, these temps looks lot better and what is yours OC?

Thanks, Jura


----------



## patryk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jura11*
> 
> Looks good, these temps looks lot better and what is yours OC?
> 
> Thanks, Jura


actualy cpu 4.2 / 1.26 ring 3.4 / 1.2



and at the same time I have a question. Is Vring set as in my case it permanently 1.2 Does it work like a processor that stress is 1.26v and idle 1.052v?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Damn, nice new 5960X Jpm!


seems to be a good one.. too bad I killed the j513 tho.


----------



## patryk

I'm impressed no oc socket 3500/1.2

Tomorrow will see if something more with this motherboard squeeze out: D


----------



## patryk

j513d104
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tps3443*
> 
> Hey guys, I'm looking at (2) 5960X I can get either for $675 shipped.
> 
> One is a
> 
> J513B008 batch code, these seem to run [email protected] and [email protected]
> 
> The other is
> 
> L429B904 batch code, seller is claiming [email protected]
> 
> I hear all of the J513's are great!
> 
> I've just gotten a Gigabyte UD3 for like $100 bucks.
> 
> I'll be upgrading from i5 6600K Skylake.


me 5820k is j513d104 but cramp overclocking


----------



## tps3443

I just got some more information on the CPU I've bought.

5960X Extreme Edition batch=J513B008

4.8GHz @ 1.250Volts
WOULD RUN @ this W/ day to day stability.

How in the world is this even possible?

I'm worried this refurbished GA UD3 x99 board will not get me there.

These 5960X are outputting some SERIOUS power.

My goodness not getting shipped until Wednesday, I'm tickled to death.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tps3443*
> 
> I just got some more information on the CPU I've bought.
> 
> 5960X Extreme Edition batch=J513B008
> 
> 4.8GHz @ 1.250Volts
> WOULD RUN @ this W/ day to day stability.
> 
> How in the world is this even possible?
> 
> I'm worried this refurbished GA UD3 x99 board will not get me there.
> 
> These 5960X are outputting some SERIOUS power.


erm.. does than board have the "OC" socket? Even without tho, if your 5960X runs 4.6 or higher, you will be happy!


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tps3443*
> 
> Hey guys, I'm looking at (2) 5960X I can get either for $675 shipped.
> 
> One is a
> 
> J513B008 batch code, these seem to run [email protected] and [email protected]
> 
> The other is
> 
> L429B904 batch code, seller is claiming [email protected]
> 
> I hear all of the J513's are great!
> 
> I've just gotten a Gigabyte UD3 for like $100 bucks.
> 
> I'll be upgrading from i5 6600K Skylake.


My J615B runs at 4.6 1.21v, cache 4.3 1.12V, 4.7 1.263v, 4.4 cache 1.238v. all RealBench, AIDA64 cache test and stress app test stable, and on my Ripjaws V CL14 32GB kit it'll do 13-14-13-29 1T 3200 with really tight secondaries at 1.36v.









I'd post a Timing Configurator screenshot but I have my 128GB kit in at the moment.









This is with my 128GB kit in, in Timing Configurator it says 3336MHZ on RAM or something but it's actually at 2666 like it says in CPU-Z.


----------



## tps3443

Are these CPU 's fragile or something? I don't wanna kill my 5960x.

Can I still get Intel OC ins on it?


----------



## tps3443

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> My J615B runs at 4.6 1.21v, cache 4.3 1.12V, 4.7 1.263v, 4.4 cache 1.238v. all RealBench, AIDA64 cache test and stress app test stable, and on my Ripjaws V CL14 32GB kit it'll do 13-14-13-29 1T 3200 with really tight secondaries at 1.36v.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd post a Timing Configurator screenshot but I have my 128GB kit in at the moment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is with my 128GB kit in, in Timing Configurator it says 3336MHZ on RAM or something but it's actually at 2666 like it says in CPU-Z.


Oh I bought the J! Lol.

I'm restless, and impatient now.


----------



## tps3443

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> erm.. does than board have the "OC" socket? Even without tho, if your 5960X runs 4.6 or higher, you will be happy!


No OC socket. But, I think it only helps with cache overclocking anyways


----------



## jura11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patryk*
> 
> actualy cpu 4.2 / 1.26 ring 3.4 / 1.2
> 
> 
> 
> and at the same time I have a question. Is Vring set as in my case it permanently 1.2 Does it work like a processor that stress is 1.26v and idle 1.052v?


Hi there

These temps still looks OK there in my view, I don't OC cache at all, mostly I'm running only 32x which is enough for me there

Can you compare temps with 32x and 35x and can you try few games etc if its worth

Personally I don't run my cache voltage beyond 1.25v but mostly I'm running 1.15-1.18v with 36-37x

I would do few tests and you will see if its worth it

Hope this helps

Thanks, Jura


----------



## jura11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patryk*
> 
> j513d104
> me 5820k is j513d104 but cramp overclocking


Hi there

I wouldn't be worried about the OC capability of yours chip

Have look have run H100i v2 on my 5820k and my temps has been out of control, they're been very similar to yours and I've run only 4.4GHz mostly as with 4.5Ghz my temps has been too high for my liking

Then I went with NH-D15 and this has been my best decision and finally I could run at least 4.5Ghz OC on daily basis without worrying about the temperatures

On my J batch i7-5820k I can do 4.4GHz at 1.22v,4.5Ghz at 1.278v and 4.6Ghz I can do with 1.31v, 4.7GHz I tried but with 1.36v and temps has been out of control and I just couldn't justify run such high temperatures

I would enjoy there and if you have purchased Intel tuning plan then I would use it

Hope this helps and good luck

Thanks, Jura


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tps3443*
> 
> No OC socket. But, I think it only helps with cache overclocking anyways


yep, that's what the extra socket pins do.


----------



## DarthPeanut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tps3443*
> 
> Are these CPU 's fragile or something? I don't wanna kill my 5960x.
> 
> Can I still get Intel OC ins on it?


I believe it is anytime within a year of purchase.


----------



## GunnzAkimbo

Recently hit pretty much 60fps x265 running 4.5 Core 4.0 Ring 2666mhz Ram on AIR (unusually high for that setting if ya go through the ranking

http://hwbot.org/benchmark/hwbot_x265_benchmark_-_1080p/rankings#start=0#interval=20


----------



## tps3443

I hope my J513B008 wasn't burned in LN2 for to long at high voltage. But thats buying used, it is what it is.

Any thoughts on checking for degradation?

Or just pop it in, 100bclk x46multi 1.25 volts and work down voltage until 100% stable? 1.200 should be GOLDEN TICKET at 4.6GHz.

Then I'll enable xmp recheck stability. If unstable, I'll increase vccsa? But do not exceed 1.02?

After 4.6Ghz is stable with XMP, with lowest possible vcore. I will proceed with cache overclocking.

I've gotta order a memory kit, and another x99 board I'd prefer the OC socket so I'm gonna grab a open box Asus x99 pro at MC, in exchange for this GA ud3 x99

I was going to order another set of my team dark 2x8GB DDR4 3000 cas15

But I hear xmp does not always work, and it's best to just buy a new 4x4gb or 8x4gb kit.

Any recommendations? I can spend about $170-$200 on memory


----------



## patryk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jura11*
> 
> Hi there
> 
> These temps still looks OK there in my view, I don't OC cache at all, mostly I'm running only 32x which is enough for me there
> 
> Can you compare temps with 32x and 35x and can you try few games etc if its worth
> 
> Personally I don't run my cache voltage beyond 1.25v but mostly I'm running 1.15-1.18v with 36-37x
> 
> I would do few tests and you will see if its worth it
> 
> Hope this helps
> 
> Thanks, Jura


my max vring is 3500 / 1.2 of the 3600 win crash (no oc socket)


----------



## patryk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jura11*
> 
> Hi there
> 
> I wouldn't be worried about the OC capability of yours chip
> 
> Have look have run H100i v2 on my 5820k and my temps has been out of control, they're been very similar to yours and I've run only 4.4GHz mostly as with 4.5Ghz my temps has been too high for my liking
> 
> Then I went with NH-D15 and this has been my best decision and finally I could run at least 4.5Ghz OC on daily basis without worrying about the temperatures
> 
> On my J batch i7-5820k I can do 4.4GHz at 1.22v,4.5Ghz at 1.278v and 4.6Ghz I can do with 1.31v, 4.7GHz I tried but with 1.36v and temps has been out of control and I just couldn't justify run such high temperatures
> 
> I would enjoy there and if you have purchased Intel tuning plan then I would use it
> 
> Hope this helps and good luck
> 
> Thanks, Jura


I have NZXT kraken x61 / fan nb eloop 4.2 at 1.26 (cpu package 86c) 4.4 at 1.31 (cpu packakge 92c) so is really cramp


----------



## Sem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> New 5960x installed... I killed my 2.5 year old original. It's a long story involving a corgi puppy, a tennis ball and high ram frequencies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, it's passing R15 and x264 encoding stress test at 4.6/4.0 with 1.2V vcore, 1.2V cache. I haven't done anything with the cache yet.


where did you get your replacement

was it a replacement from Intel or did you just buy another


----------



## SpeedyIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jura11*
> 
> Then I went with NH-D15 and this has been my best decision and finally I could run at least 4.5Ghz OC on daily basis without worrying about the temperatures


So you are saying your temps dropped significantly going from an AIO 240mm radiator to air cooling? Did you change anything else like TIM?

Thanks !


----------



## tps3443

Seems like good air cooling runs on par with most AIO 240mm kits.

Unless it's a custom loop.

And the only thing better than a D15 is a Reeven okeanos. And even then, it's about 2-3C cooler in the 200+ to 300+ watt range


----------



## jura11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpeedyIV*
> 
> So you are saying your temps dropped significantly going from an AIO 240mm radiator to air cooling? Did you change anything else like TIM?
> 
> Thanks !


Hi there

That's correct, please check my older thread

http://www.overclock.net/t/1610396/noctua-nh-d15-vs-corsair-h100i-v2-my-comparison-and-my-little-test

In both cases I've used Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut

During the rendering my temps on PKG has been in 62-65°C as max










Hope this helps

Thanks, Jura


----------



## SpeedyIV

Hmmm - That is VERY interesting. I am reading the other thread now. I would not have thought as air cooler could outperform a 240 mm radiator. Do you think it is the Corsair fans that are causing such relatively low performance?

Thanks !


----------



## navjack27

i'd be more apt to think that its a heat transfer issue. if the water isn't getting hot then something ain't right.

i run my kraken x61 100% all the time... so... i know i'm getting close to danger when the water is around 37c+. my pkg will be around 75-78 round then. i've seen it get as high as 82c with a boinc workload that uses all the cores and avx (i assume avx is being used because other units that also use all 12 cores won't generate that much heat that quick)


----------



## jura11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpeedyIV*
> 
> Hmmm - That is VERY interesting. I am reading the other thread now. I would not have thought as air cooler could outperform a 240 mm radiator. Do you think it is the Corsair fans that are causing such relatively low performance?
> 
> Thanks !


Hi there

I wouldn't say is down to fans, you can try play with fans as well and use better fans or quieter fans as well and if you will gain hard to say

These AIO/CLC use aluminium radiators and not best pumps which are based or are Asetek pumps and they are simply poor pumps

Regarding air cooler, I would go route of the Cryorig R1 Ultimate or Universal or NH-D15 which I loved, personally I replaced fans for TY-147A and then for TY-143 which I run as max 1250-1500RPM

Hope this helps

Thanks, Jura


----------



## Keromyaou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jura11*
> 
> Hi there
> 
> That's correct, please check my older thread
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1610396/noctua-nh-d15-vs-corsair-h100i-v2-my-comparison-and-my-little-test
> 
> In both cases I've used Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut
> 
> During the rendering my temps on PKG has been in 62-65°C as max
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope this helps
> 
> Thanks, Jura


Do you use fans for AIO 240, intake or exhaust? In my custom water cooling system, the radiator fans work better with intake than exhaust.


----------



## jura11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Keromyaou*
> 
> Do you use fans for AIO 240, intake or exhaust? In my custom water cooling system, the radiator fans work better with intake than exhaust.


Hi there

I have run like exhaust and as intake,with intake my inside temps raised considerably and went back to exhaust

Right now running custom loop with 360mm 60mm thick at top set as exhaust in push/pull configuration and bottom rad I'm running as well in push pull configuration 240mm 60mm thick radiator and temps are pretty much very similar like with NH-D15 although I'm running my fans only at 900-1200RPM as max and water delta is around 5-6°C,only higher delta I've seen in [email protected] where delta went to 8-9°C which dropped to 5-6°C with fans running at 1400-1500RPM

Running top rad as intake raised considerably water temperature in reservoir and inside ambient has been just too high for my liking, usually I keep my ambient and inside case delta in 2-5°C and with top fans running as intake my delta has been around 12°C and exhaust fans has run at 1300RPM there

Hope this helps

Thanks, Jura


----------



## tps3443

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jura11*
> 
> Hi there
> 
> That's correct, please check my older thread
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1610396/noctua-nh-d15-vs-corsair-h100i-v2-my-comparison-and-my-little-test
> 
> In both cases I've used Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut
> 
> During the rendering my temps on PKG has been in 62-65°C as max
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope this helps
> 
> Thanks, Jura


Oh I believe it, I like AIO coolers. But that D15 performance is amazing.

I'm starting to think the AIO mess has just turned in to a bunch of marketing propaganda.

I know of several cases where someone getting better performance with a Hyper 212 than his Corsair H60. He's cooling an i5.


----------



## Keromyaou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jura11*
> 
> Hi there
> 
> I have run like exhaust and as intake,with intake my inside temps raised considerably and went back to exhaust
> 
> Right now running custom loop with 360mm 60mm thick at top set as exhaust in push/pull configuration and bottom rad I'm running as well in push pull configuration 240mm 60mm thick radiator and temps are pretty much very similar like with NH-D15 although I'm running my fans only at 900-1200RPM as max and water delta is around 5-6°C,only higher delta I've seen in [email protected] where delta went to 8-9°C which dropped to 5-6°C with fans running at 1400-1500RPM
> 
> Running top rad as intake raised considerably water temperature in reservoir and inside ambient has been just too high for my liking, usually I keep my ambient and inside case delta in 2-5°C and with top fans running as intake my delta has been around 12°C and exhaust fans has run at 1300RPM there
> 
> Hope this helps
> 
> Thanks, Jura


I see. According to this thread (http://www.overclock.net/t/1585349/top-radiator-fan-intake-or-exhaust-also-push-vs-pull), there seems to be many people who got a better result with intake than exhaust. I figure that there are many different computer cases and setups inside, which require various different approaches to get efficient air flows.


----------



## jura11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Keromyaou*
> 
> I see. According to this thread (http://www.overclock.net/t/1585349/top-radiator-fan-intake-or-exhaust-also-push-vs-pull), there seems to be many people who got a better result with intake than exhaust. I figure that there are many different computer cases and setups inside, which require various different approaches to get efficient air flows.


Hi there

Hard to say, in my case I tried both configuration of fans like intake or exhaust and bottom fans I'm running only as intake with front fans as well as intake and exhaust fan on Enthoo Primo running fan as well as exhaust

Tried to run exhaust fan in case as intake no difference in temps

Got new fans Noiseblocker BlackSilent Fan XLP PWM which I want to test as well if they are better than EK Vardar F3 1850RPM or at least will be quieter as these EK Vardar are loud or louder

Depends mostly on case and case airflow and if you have how to measure water temp, intake or exhaust temps and do all these tests

I'm running all my fans and all sensors through the Aquaero 6XT

Hope this helps

Thanks,Jura


----------



## jura11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tps3443*
> 
> Oh I believe it, I like AIO coolers. But that D15 performance is amazing.
> 
> I'm starting to think the AIO mess has just turned in to a bunch of marketing propaganda.
> 
> My brother is getting better performance with a Hyper 212 than his Corsair H60. He's cooling an i5.


Hi there

AIO agree looks much better in case than Noctua NH-D15, but Cryorig R1 Ultimate or Universal looks good and cools like NH-D15 or within 2-3°C of NH-D15 and if you will be using same fans like NH-D15 then temps should be very similar too

AIO not sure if I would choose again for my build,what I hate is noise of these AIO, if you get better or quieter fans etc then you will overspend and still NH-D15 cost over here around £70-£80 and H100i cost £100 plus good fans £30-£40 etc and you are in £130-£140 region and then you want go push pull configuration and again price will go up and up

With air cooler you are don't need to be worried about the pump failure or water leak, only fan failure which is easy to swap or get and with Noctua you are covered for 5 years etc

Hope this helps

Thanks, Jura


----------



## patryk

I know that oc socket helps overclocking cache and whether it helps overclocking mhz it means that it needs less voltage ?


----------



## HeadlessKnight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patryk*
> 
> I know that oc socket helps overclocking cache and whether it helps overclocking mhz it means that it needs less voltage ?


On Haswell-E with an OC Socket you will get higher cache OC on the same cache voltage you have in a non-oc socket mobo. I read somewhere OC socket doesn't make difference with Broadwell-E because Intel removed the extra pins to support it ( I am not very sure about that though).


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sem*
> 
> where did you get your replacement
> 
> was it a replacement from Intel or did you just buy another


from intel under the ITP.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpeedyIV*
> 
> So you are saying your temps dropped significantly going from an AIO 240mm radiator to air cooling? Did you change anything else like TIM?
> 
> Thanks !


this is not surprising. The NH-D14 and D15 air coolers are easily capable of matching most AIO/CLC systems.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> from intel under the ITP.
> this is not surprising. The NH-D14 and D15 air coolers are easily capable of matching most AIO/CLC systems.


Maybe that H100i is faulty or something... I'm sure on those 140W cpu's no way the Noctua D1X can beat any 240M AIO...


----------



## sinholueiro

I have a GT110i and I hadn't have any problems with the temperatures. 240 vs 280 shouldn't be so huge.

On the other hand, I have my 5820k at 4.5Ghz in the core and 3.5Ghz in the cache. The cache at 1.2V can't run at even 3.7Ghz. I have the OC socket as I have an Asus X99A, but I get the same results as the non-OC socket boards. Any ideas? I don't think there is a option to enable the OC socket...


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Maybe that H100i is faulty or something... I'm sure on those 140W cpu's no way the Noctua D1X can beat any 240M AIO...


I wouldn;t underestimate the Nh-D14/15. Very powerful air cooler.

hey... where's my favorite avatar??


----------



## jura11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Maybe that H100i is faulty or something... I'm sure on those 140W cpu's no way the Noctua D1X can beat any 240M AIO...


Hi there

I have used this H100i on my previous build like on Z97 with i7-4790k and then on my X99 i7-5820k

Temperatures in rendering speak for itself

On H100i v2 I couldn't run 4.5Ghz with good temps, temps at 4.5Ghz has been in 80's or low 90's in OCCT, on other hand with NH-D15 I could easily run 4.5Ghz or 4.6Ghz, with 4.6Ghz my temps in OCCT has been in 80's on PKG, with H100i I couldn't run 4.6Ghz at all as temps has been too high or beyond 90°C on PKG

With i7-4790k at 4.6-4.7GHz Ghz has been too high for my liking with H100i as well and I'm sure this H100i has been working as should, just run too hot for me

I've posted my benches and my results like before with H100i which has been in perfect condition

When H100i started to fail, you will see spikes in temps like is high idle temps(60°C) and load in 103.5°C and in worst case my temp in BIOS has been in 103.5°C,but this can be sorted by slapping few times where are end tanks on radiator and temps dropped to previous temps where are stayed but I couldn't run like previously then after on H100i 4.5Ghz or 4.6Ghz on my 5820k

Hope this helps

Thanks, Jura


----------



## jura11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinholueiro*
> 
> I have a GT110i and I hadn't have any problems with the temperatures. 240 vs 280 shouldn't be so huge.
> 
> On the other hand, I have my 5820k at 4.5Ghz in the core and 3.5Ghz in the cache. The cache at 1.2V can't run at even 3.7Ghz. I have the OC socket as I have an Asus X99A, but I get the same results as the non-OC socket boards. Any ideas? I don't think there is a option to enable the OC socket...


This is strange, on my 5820k and non OC socket board ASRock X99 Extreme6 I'm able to run 37x as max, anything above that will fail to boot but I never tried go beyond 1.2v on cache voltage

At 35x I'm still running only 1.05v on cache as max and is stable and at 0.95v I'm running 32x and tried as well 33x or 34x

And yes agree yours board have OC socket

Hope this helps

Thanks, Jura


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I wouldn;t underestimate the Nh-D14/15. Very powerful air cooler.
> 
> hey... where's my favorite avatar??


Hmm, i had the D14 and 5820k int he past and the temp was out of control at anything over 1.200v...

kate















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jura11*
> 
> Hi there
> 
> I have used this H100i on my previous build like on Z97 with i7-4790k and then on my X99 i7-5820k
> 
> Temperatures in rendering speak for itself
> 
> On H100i v2 I couldn't run 4.5Ghz with good temps, temps at 4.5Ghz has been in 80's or low 90's in OCCT, on other hand with NH-D15 I could easily run 4.5Ghz or 4.6Ghz, with 4.6Ghz my temps in OCCT has been in 80's on PKG, with H100i I couldn't run 4.6Ghz at all as temps has been too high or beyond 90°C on PKG
> 
> With i7-4790k at 4.6-4.7GHz Ghz has been too high for my liking with H100i as well and I'm sure this H100i has been working as should, just run too hot for me
> 
> I've posted my benches and my results like before with H100i which has been in perfect condition
> 
> When H100i started to fail, you will see spikes in temps like is high idle temps(60°C) and load in 103.5°C and in worst case my temp in BIOS has been in 103.5°C,but this can be sorted by slapping few times where are end tanks on radiator and temps dropped to previous temps where are stayed but I couldn't run like previously then after on H100i 4.5Ghz or 4.6Ghz on my 5820k
> 
> Hope this helps
> 
> Thanks, Jura


That strange.. I had the D14 and hen upgraded to H105.. check this mini review on the 5820k

http://www.overclock.net/t/1565184/mini-review-corsaie-h105-vs-noctua-d14


----------



## jura11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hmm, i had the D14 and 5820k int he past and the temp was out of control at anything over 1.200v...
> 
> kate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That strange.. I had the D14 and hen upgraded to H105.. check this mini review on the 5820k
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1565184/mini-review-corsaie-h105-vs-noctua-d14


Lots of people have own experiences with NH-D1x or AIO like in my case I have been disappointed how fared on my 5820k AIO

I know I swapped on my GF her H110 for NH-D15 as well and she have better temps as well with NH-D15 and he is now running 4.7GHz OC, just I need time to delid her 6700k

Right now I'm on custom water loop and I'm happy, only thing what I would do differently is using different case with more rads

Hope this helps

Thanks, Jura


----------



## sinholueiro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jura11*
> 
> This is strange, on my 5820k and non OC socket board ASRock X99 Extreme6 I'm able to run 37x as max, anything above that will fail to boot but I never tried go beyond 1.2v on cache voltage
> 
> At 35x I'm still running only 1.05v on cache as max and is stable and at 0.95v I'm running 32x and tried as well 33x or 34x
> 
> And yes agree yours board have OC socket
> 
> Hope this helps
> 
> Thanks, Jura


Right now, I have 3.5Ghz at 0.95V. So, I have bad luck with the CPU?


----------



## jura11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinholueiro*
> 
> Right now, I have 3.5Ghz at 0.95V. So, I have bad luck with the CPU?


Hi there

Did you tried raise cache voltage and raise multi for cache ?

Yours 3.5GHz at 0.95v looks like good one there

Hope this helps

Thanks,Jura


----------



## jura11

Here are my other tests with NH-D15 and 4.5GHz in OCCT



And 4.6GHz in OCCT with 1.34v on vCore



For viewing bigger pictures I would recommend to see as original or open in new tab

Still temps has been very reasonable on NH-D15

Hope this helps

Thanks,Jura


----------



## supersf

Does strap on 125 needs more voltage on cpu?
My system is stable at 100x45 or 100x47. But unstable on 125x36 or 125x38. Any advices?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supersf*
> 
> Does strap on 125 needs more voltage on cpu?
> My system is stable at 100x45 or 100x47. But unstable on 125x36 or 125x38. Any advices?


Nope.

Be sure to test specific parts when stressing. Keep the clocks the same when aiming for different straps. i.e.
4500 Core
4500 Cache
2666 RAM.


----------



## supersf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Nope.
> 
> Be sure to test specific parts when stressing. Keep the clocks the same when aiming for different straps. i.e.
> 4500 Core
> 4500 Cache
> 2666 RAM.


I'll try. Does 125 strap affect cache multiplier? If yes, this is the reason, my cache isn't stable on OC.


----------



## steadly2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supersf*
> 
> I'll try. Does 125 strap affect cache multiplier? If yes, this is the reason, my cache isn't stable on OC.


I believe it does affect it. Or more specifically the cache speed is calculated based off of FSB X cache multiplier. Lower the cache multiplier and see if it's stable. ? It has the potential to use less overall heat because you don't have to use PLL overvoltage without high multipliers, but at the cost of disabling adapt voltage


----------



## 8051

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supersf*
> 
> I'll try. Does 125 strap affect cache multiplier? If yes, this is the reason, my cache isn't stable on OC.


Yes, it does.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supersf*
> 
> I'll try. Does 125 strap affect cache multiplier? If yes, this is the reason, my cache isn't stable on OC.


You guessed it right.


----------



## sinholueiro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jura11*
> 
> Hi there
> 
> Did you tried raise cache voltage and raise multi for cache ?
> 
> Yours 3.5GHz at 0.95v looks like good one there
> 
> Hope this helps
> 
> Thanks,Jura


Of course. I put 1.2V and tried to raise the multiplier. 37x crashed.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinholueiro*
> 
> Of course. I put 1.2V and tried to raise the multiplier. 37x crashed.


1.2 will be too little to guarantee 4.625 GHz Cache.

Try to step down to 32 or 4.0 GHx at 1.25 and work your way up or lower the Voltage.

OPPS, assumed you were the one asking abouyt the 125 Strap. My bad.


----------



## sinholueiro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> 1.2 will be too little to guarantee 4.625 GHz Cache.
> 
> Try to step down to 32 or 4.0 GHx at 1.25 and work your way up or lower the Voltage.
> 
> OPPS, assumed you were the one asking abouyt the 125 Strap. My bad.


No problem, man, but if you can help me, apreciated.

BTW, at my modest OC, I reach 180 single core in CB15. Ryzen tops out at 4.1Ghz and get around 160. Not a replacement, boys.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinholueiro*
> 
> No problem, man, but if you can help me, apreciated.
> 
> BTW, at my modest OC, I reach 180 single core in CB15. Ryzen tops out at 4.1Ghz and get around 160. Not a replacement, boys.


Try around 1.25 maybe?

Cache OC doesn't really scale like the Core on somenof my chips. 1.25 for 4.5 yet 4.0 can't be stable at 1.2.

Also try to isolate components before testing the Cache. Try to stabilize the Core and Memory first using Hwbot X265 with at least 2X overkill mode with 4K for the core and HCI memtest or GSAT for the memory. If validated, work on the Cache OC. Do each test one at a time.

PS, I like what I am seeing with Ryzen. I'll get one myself.


----------



## sinholueiro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Try around 1.25 maybe?
> 
> Cache OC doesn't really scale like the Core on somenof my chips. 1.25 for 4.5 yet 4.0 can't be stable at 1.2.
> 
> Also try to isolate components before testing the Cache. Try to stabilize the Core and Memory first using Hwbot X265 with at least 2X overkill mode with 4K for the core and HCI memtest or GSAT for the memory. If validated, work on the Cache OC. Do each test one at a time.
> 
> PS, I like what I am seeing with Ryzen. I'll get one myself.


I have everything stable right now. Isn't 1.2V the maximum safe voltage? It seems too much 1.25V


----------



## Kimir

Been using 1.25v as daily cache voltage here, no issues so far.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

I see there's a new version of X265 out, decided to bang one out in celebration of the Ryzen launch!


----------



## Kimir

Wait what, the v2.0.0 has been out for quite a while now.
http://hw-museum.cz/hwbot_x265_benchmark.php


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

It's new to me, I haven't run any benches on this rig in a year or so.


----------



## patryk

haha I did test

cpu 4.2 / 1.25v - ring 3.5 / 1.2 v ( 2fan and top)




cpu 4.2 / 1.25v - ring 3.5 / 1.2 v (4 fan and remove top)




XD







I did not expect so much difference. I have to buy another case or redo TOP


----------



## jura11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patryk*
> 
> haha I did test
> 
> cpu 4.2 / 1.25v - ring 3.5 / 1.2 v ( 2fan and top)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cpu 4.2 / 1.25v - ring 3.5 / 1.2 v (4 fan and remove top)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did not expect so much difference. I have to buy another case or redo TOP


Hi there

That's looks much better, you are lowered PKG by 12°C which is nice decrease from 86°C

But still you will need to get different case of modify this case, I would go with different case if you could

Have look on Enthoo Pro from Phanteks there

Hope this helps

Thanks, Jura


----------



## DarthPeanut

Made a little change. Can I still claim haswell-e...



Just installed... overclocking to follow soon.


----------



## patryk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jura11*
> 
> Hi there
> 
> That's looks much better, you are lowered PKG by 12°C which is nice decrease from 86°C
> 
> But still you will need to get different case of modify this case, I would go with different case if you could
> 
> Have look on Enthoo Pro from Phanteks there
> 
> Hope this helps
> 
> Thanks, Jura


I want this Thermaltake Core V71 Extreme Full Tower because water cooling want to mount additional 2 fans: D or redo

I wonder to the notch holes at the top but do not know if not destroy this item because it is painted

metal and plastic is not a good combination for cutting


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthPeanut*
> 
> Made a little change. Can I still claim haswell-e...
> 
> 
> 
> Just installed... overclocking to follow soon.


where did you find that cpu?


----------



## DarthPeanut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> where did you find that cpu?


Picked it up from a seller online who took an offer on it I really did not expect he would. He purchased it new in 2016 by the looks of the information he had but knew it had an unlocked multiplier so he was undoubtedly aware of overclocking... hoping it was not beat up too badly before I got it.

I put it in last night with the x99 delxue board and monoblock setup i recently switched to. Was kinda a pain in the ass without disassembling everything so hopefully the tim application was decent. Used some thermal grizzly kryonaut.

Hopefully it will overclock decently, J604xxxxx code on it. Do not know what to expect being a Xeon but my J521xxxx 5820k was decent and I read J code 5960x are decent typically.

ETA: So far nothing but XMP with some values manually input to get memory @ 3200mhz.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthPeanut*
> 
> Picked it up from a seller online who took an offer on it I really did not expect he would. He purchased it new in 2016 by the looks of the information he had but knew it had an unlocked multiplier so he was undoubtedly aware of overclocking... hoping it was not beat up too badly before I got it.
> 
> I put it in last night with the x99 delxue board and monoblock setup i recently switched to. Was kinda a pain in the ass without disassembling everything so hopefully the tim application was decent. Used some thermal grizzly kryonaut.
> 
> Hopefully it will overclock decently, J604xxxxx code on it. Do not know what to expect being a Xeon but my J521xxxx 5820k was decent and I read J code 5960x are decent typically.
> 
> ETA: So far nothing but XMP with some values manually input to get memory @ 3200mhz.


nice!


----------



## DarthPeanut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> nice!


Thanks, kinda wanted to do something different and the compounding hype of Ryzen has pushed some prices down. Been eyeballing 5960x but the Xeon has been in the back of my mind for a while now. Was actually going to try a e5 1650v3 at one point a short while back just to compare to the 5820k cause I was bored. More recently I started looking at for the e5 1660v3 though while keeping track of 5960x prices and stumbled on this one.

I looked briefly at the 1680v3 until I seen the disgusting prices they bring.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthPeanut*
> 
> Thanks, kinda wanted to do something different and the compounding hype of Ryzen has pushed some prices down. Been eyeballing 5960x but the Xeon has been in the back of my mind for a while now. Was actually going to try a e5 1650v3 at one point a short while back just to compare to the 5820k cause I was bored. More recently I started looking at for the e5 1660v3 though while keeping track of 5960x prices and stumbled on this one.
> 
> I looked briefly at the 1680v3 until I seen the disgusting prices they bring.


the 1680v3 is a great chip, just ask Tooshort.


----------



## DarthPeanut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> the 1680v3 is a great chip, just ask Tooshort.


For like 2k$ I bet they are...









Question for you (or anyone else who wants to add their thought) since you have 5960x experience and this should scale or be somewhat similar.

So far I plugged in a rough estimate of 1.14 vcore for 4ghz which is seems to be running at the moment although not at all full stressed or anything. Everything else is on auto other than SVID off.

I notice auto is setting vccio cpu at 1.25v, if the bios is correct. That seem very high right?!


----------



## patryk

Msi command center show me ring voltage auto / 0.8v hm is this true? if so then I have the offset to 0.250


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patryk*
> 
> Msi command center show me ring voltage auto / 0.8v hm is this true? if so then I have the offset to 0.250


Is that under load or idle?


----------



## patryk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Is that under load or idle?


idle (because the bios does not show voltage aida 64 also)


----------



## DarthPeanut

Pulled VCCIO CPU and VCCSA down from the auto voltages or whatever XMP is trying to do.

1.05v on the VCCIO CPU and .300 + offset for 1.15v on the VCCSA. (ETA: Pulled VCCSA down to .200 for 1.05 ultimately)

So far so good at those voltages. Not sure why the auto was pushing so much!

ETA: Hit a wall and kinda stops scaling at 4.4 ghz with 1.29 volts. I managed 4.2 at 1.19 volts and it seemed pretty happy. Kinda bummed and hoped it would go further but 124 BSOD trying to boot windows (makes it to login screen) at 4.5 with 1.32. If it cannot even boot windows at that I am thinking it will need a good bit more than that to be stable. My loop doesnt have enough cooling for that and its going to push past a safe 24/7 daily driver voltage.









What other things can cause the 124? Reading back through this thread for ideas but it may be I just hit the wall as I suspect for scaling with vcore.

ETA2: It took 1.34-1.35v to boot windows @ 4.5 and will run cinebench or similar but is not stable in stress testing like real bench. Guess I just didnt get as lucky as I hoped with this one. So little information on these chips I am really not sure how to place my results thus far.


----------



## Desolutional

Is it just me, or is the newest version of OCCT even more stressful than previous versions. Only updated a few days ago.


----------



## sblantipodi

Hi all,
I'm planning to upgrade my GTX980 Ti SLI to 1080 Ti SLI and upgrade my monitor to the new Asus 4K 144Hz monitor as soon as it will be released.

Will I have some improvements in game in switching my 5930K to a newer kaby lake cpu?
Is kaby lake ok for a 16x16x SLI?


----------



## done12many2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> Hi all,
> I'm planning to upgrade my GTX980 Ti SLI to 1080 Ti SLI and upgrade my monitor to the new Asus 4K 144Hz monitor as soon as it will be released.
> 
> Will I have some improvements in game in switching my 5930K to a newer kaby lake cpu?
> Is kaby lake ok for a 16x16x SLI?


Kaby Lake has 16 PCIe lanes so it will run your SLI in x8 + x8, which has extremely little to no impact.

For the large majority of games, you will see a nice increase in gaming performance switching to a 7700k over your current 5930k. For daily tasks you'll also see a nice bump. Obviously, your 5930k will see a gain if you're running workloads that are efficient with multi-threading. I used my 5960x for gaming until I realized that multi-threading is just moving along a lot slower than I ever expected.


----------



## Keromyaou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> Hi all,
> I'm planning to upgrade my GTX980 Ti SLI to 1080 Ti SLI and upgrade my monitor to the new Asus 4K 144Hz monitor as soon as it will be released.
> 
> Will I have some improvements in game in switching my 5930K to a newer kaby lake cpu?
> Is kaby lake ok for a 16x16x SLI?


Check out this test (https://www.pugetsystems.com/labs/articles/Titan-X-Performance-PCI-E-3-0-x8-vs-x16-851/#UnigineHeavenPro4_0).
According to their test, there are some minor impacts of x8/x16 difference on the performance of Titan-X (Pascal) SLI setups between x8 and x16 at 4K display. Since the performance of 1080Ti should be almost the same as that of Titan-X, their data is relevant with your situation. Their data also suggested that the difference between x8 and x16 could be significant in the future setup with 2 x high-end Volta (1180Ti) SLI at 4K (and 4K surround).

Since 7700K is definitely fast in single-core performance, it will be the best in gaming in the next two or three years. But if you want to keep your next computer for a couple of years, maybe you could consider Skylake-E which should be released this year and decide.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Keromyaou*
> 
> Check out this test (https://www.pugetsystems.com/labs/articles/Titan-X-Performance-PCI-E-3-0-x8-vs-x16-851/#UnigineHeavenPro4_0).
> According to their test, there are some minor impacts of x8/x16 difference on the performance of Titan-X (Pascal) SLI setups between x8 and x16 at 4K display. Since the performance of 1080Ti should be almost the same as that of Titan-X, their data is relevant with your situation. Their data also suggested that the difference between x8 and x16 could be significant in the future setup with 2 x high-end Volta (1180Ti) SLI at 4K (and 4K surround).
> 
> Since 7700K is definitely fast in single-core performance, it will be the best in gaming in the next two or three years. But if you want to keep your next computer for a couple of years, maybe you could consider Skylake-E which should be released this year and decide.


erm.. did they use the HB bridge for 4K surround?


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *done12many2*
> 
> Kaby Lake has 16 PCIe lanes so it will run your SLI in x8 + x8, which has extremely little to no impact.
> 
> For the large majority of games, you will see a nice increase in gaming performance switching to a 7700k over your current 5930k. For daily tasks you'll also see a nice bump. Obviously, your 5930k will see a gain if you're running workloads that are efficient with multi-threading. I used my 5960x for gaming until I realized that multi-threading is just moving along a lot slower than I ever expected.


Is there some real benchmark that shows the performance differences?
On the net I find only stupid benches with gtx1080 cards running at 1080p


----------



## sirleeofroy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> Is there some real benchmark that shows the performance differences?
> On the net I find only stupid benches with gtx1080 cards running at 1080p


Surely those 1080p benches are still somewhat relevant, as they are effectively removing the GPU bottleneck to focus on the differences in CPU performance.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sirleeofroy*
> 
> Surely those 1080p benches are still somewhat relevant, as they are effectively removing the GPU bottleneck to focus on the differences in CPU performance.


Yes, exactly. At 1440p and above the CPU workload is reduced due to the lower framerates in tandem with less work for the command queue. Majority of scenarios in gaming are still GPU bound.


----------



## patryk

test last night before redo (2 fan and top)

home 24.7c
Cpu 4200 / 1.26v Ring 3500 / 1.2v
OCCT Cpu PKB 91 C











test today after redo (4 fan and top remade)

home 22c
Cpu 4200 / 1.26v Ring 3500 / 1.2v
OCCT Cpu PKB 77 C


----------



## Desolutional

Also dust filters now. You can use Nylon stockings for make shift ones, or buy them from a local hardware store. Also could you try out OCCT 4.5.0 and see if the temps are higher on that, the site says the test is supposed to be more difficult for 4.5.0.


----------



## patryk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Also dust filters now. You can use Nylon stockings for make shift ones, or buy them from a local hardware store. Also could you try out OCCT 4.5.0 and see if the temps are higher on that, the site says the test is supposed to be more difficult for 4.5.0.


4400 / 1.320v


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sirleeofroy*
> 
> Surely those 1080p benches are still somewhat relevant, as they are effectively removing the GPU bottleneck to focus on the differences in CPU performance.


VR Mark Blue room seems to remove differences between (contemporary) CPUs and is VERY gpu bound. A short benchmark, but very taxing.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patryk*
> 
> 4400 / 1.320v


I meant OCCT version 4.5.0, not CPU clock







(http://www.ocbase.com/download.php?fileext=exe).

Removing that solid panel definitely made a huge difference in temps!


----------



## patryk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> I meant OCCT version 4.5.0, not CPU clock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (http://www.ocbase.com/download.php?fileext=exe).
> 
> Removing that solid panel definitely made a huge difference in temps!


you're right OCCT 4.5.0 show forces much higher temperature which is already far too high hm



so I worked hard on this case and all for nothing: D


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Depends. I don't run OCCT on a daily basis, so how much heat my system produces running OCCT is of little concern. With the tasks I normally run, heat isn't really a issue. So if you are building a system to do nothing but run OCCT, you might need to beef up the cooling.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Yes, exactly. At 1440p and above the CPU workload is reduced due to the lower framerates in tandem with less work for the command queue. Majority of scenarios in gaming are still GPU bound.


It's funny ryzen struggles at 1080p. That means it will also struggle at higher resolution's (2k /4k). They say give ryzen time to mature LMAO, by that time gpu's will be even faster and ryzen will start to struggle at higher resolution's.

Once skylake -e and kabylake e are released ryzen will be doomed.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patryk*
> 
> you're right OCCT 4.5.0 show forces much higher temperature which is already far too high hm


I had a sneaking suspicion they supercharged OCCT 4.5.0. My previous x265 stable, [email protected] stable clocks failed pretty quickly with 4.5.0. That's why I suggested it.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> It's funny ryzen struggles at 1080p. That means it will also struggle at higher resolution's (2k /4k). They say give ryzen time to mature LMAO, by that time gpu's will be even faster and ryzen will start to struggle at higher resolution's.
> 
> Onccw skylake -e and kabylake e are released ryzen will be doomed.


Ryzen is not a bad CPU at all. It's just initial issues with memory performance, SMT issues and a few other small things that need to be worked out in the BIOS. And it actually performs better at higher resolutions in properly coded games. If I wasn't already invested in X99, I'd have happily built a octacore R7 1700 system. That CPU absolutely crunches encryption, (de)compression, encoding and archival tasks - which I do most of the time on X99.

X99 has had its' fair few share of issues, but they seem to have been worked out now. Jokerman:


----------



## patryk

I played in the watch dogs 2 and max PKB there 68c and so on that 5820k not do anything just play 4.4 / 1.32 can be fine

compared with not revamped top and clock speed 4.2 / 1.26v had a PKB 74c: D
and now 68c at 4.4 / 1.32v


----------



## Streetdragon

i got an i7 5930k

5820k befor made 4400mhz core(1.3V) and 4000 uncore (1,2+), ram xmp is 3000 cl15 2t



ram is at 3000 cl15 1t so far.
much better^^

core need more than 1,37V to get stable. dont know if that is worse it, so i stay with 4700 now.

happy^^

firestrike : http://www.3dmark.com/fs/11905649


----------



## patryk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Streetdragon*
> 
> i got an i7 5930k
> 
> 5820k befor made 4400mhz core(1.3V) and 4000 uncore (1,2+), ram xmp is 3000 cl15 2t
> 
> 
> 
> ram is at 3000 cl15 1t so far.
> much better^^
> 
> core need more than 1,37V to get stable. dont know if that is worse it, so i stay with 4700 now.
> 
> happy^^
> 
> firestrike : http://www.3dmark.com/fs/11905649


nice CPU nad temp but you have real water cooling is not what I do: D


----------



## RedM00N

With reviving my 5820k rig, I had to redo all my overclocks. Do have a question though, should I keep the cache at 4.2 or go with 4.0 and possibly get a better core voltage/overclock?

Also, Somehow the CPU ended up overclocking better now than before (maybe it was me updating from the day 1 bios to the current?) so looks like I'll have to turtle OC this CPU along the way since my old settings won't be good anymore


----------



## DarthPeanut

Nevermind, posted in the main sub.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> I had a sneaking suspicion they supercharged OCCT 4.5.0. My previous x265 stable, [email protected] stable clocks failed pretty quickly with 4.5.0. That's why I suggested it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ryzen is not a bad CPU at all. It's just initial issues with memory performance, SMT issues and a few other small things that need to be worked out in the BIOS. And it actually performs better at higher resolutions in properly coded games. If I wasn't already invested in X99, I'd have happily built a octacore R7 1700 system. That CPU absolutely crunches encryption, (de)compression, encoding and archival tasks - which I do most of the time on X99.
> 
> X99 has had its' fair few share of issues, but they seem to have been worked out now. Jokerman:


The 1700 looks good for the price and maybe in time they will fix the bugs and the 1700x / 1800x might pull ahead a bit more but im still not impressed.


----------



## mus1mus

Anybody here have an experience with X99-WS?

Will be building 7 of these with either 6850s or 6900s


----------



## patryk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jura11*
> 
> Hi there
> 
> That's looks much better, you are lowered PKG by 12°C which is nice decrease from 86°C
> 
> But still you will need to get different case of modify this case, I would go with different case if you could
> 
> Have look on Enthoo Pro from Phanteks there
> 
> Hope this helps
> 
> Thanks, Jura




Is a much better 4.4 / 1.32v played a few hours in battlefild 1 and max PKG 72c think that is pretty cool
and before the redo 75-76c with 4.2 / 1.26v
I have to make a frame made of wood paint it on black and mount the mesh which is in loudspeakers and will be cool ( 1 x 1 cm amd 18.5 x 32.5 cm )
only that the fans have in the middle of 1300 rpm and 2000 rpm on top of that it should not be the other way around?


----------



## jura11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patryk*
> 
> 
> 
> Is a much better 4.4 / 1.32v played a few hours in battlefild 1 and max PKG 72c think that is pretty cool
> and before the redo 75-76c with 4.2 / 1.26v
> I have to make a frame made of wood paint it on black and mount the mesh which is in loudspeakers and will be cool ( 1 x 1 cm amd 18.5 x 32.5 cm )
> only that the fans have in the middle of 1300 rpm and 2000 rpm on top of that it should not be the other way around?


Hi there

Good job on modifying case top panel, looks like that case is very restrictive, not sure how that case would fare with good air cooler

Congrats on 4.4GHz although higher voltage but still looks OK and temps seems right as well, just I would keep bellow 85°C on PKG for prolonged time, with 4.2GHz what temps are?

Are you only gaming on yours or do you use yours in other SW which is using all cores like is rendering etc?

If you don't using such SW then I would go route of 4.2GHz OC if temps are lower but depends on yours plans etc

Usually you want to run both fans at push pull at same speed,this way I'm running mine there and run previously as well

Regarding the mesh for filter not sure, can you check Silverstone filters they're magnetic filters, I've used them in past on my cases with good success, but best filters are DEMCiflex filters

Hope this helps

Thanks, Jura


----------



## patryk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jura11*
> 
> Hi there
> 
> Good job on modifying case top panel, looks like that case is very restrictive, not sure how that case would fare with good air cooler
> 
> Congrats on 4.4GHz although higher voltage but still looks OK and temps seems right as well, just I would keep bellow 85°C on PKG for prolonged time, with 4.2GHz what temps are?
> 
> Are you only gaming on yours or do you use yours in other SW which is using all cores like is rendering etc?
> 
> If you don't using such SW then I would go route of 4.2GHz OC if temps are lower but depends on yours plans etc
> 
> Usually you want to run both fans at push pull at same speed,this way I'm running mine there and run previously as well
> 
> Regarding the mesh for filter not sure, can you check Silverstone filters they're magnetic filters, I've used them in past on my cases with good success, but best filters are DEMCiflex filters
> 
> Hope this helps
> 
> Thanks, Jura




I only use to games very rarely do something complicated in this processor. In OCCT 4.4.3 temp is fine but in 4.5.0 PKB exceeds 90c and here is the problem of what to do because in games PKB ~ 70c on exempt fans think that's enough for me: D I try to give 2000rmp down and the top 1,300 rpm
What do you recommend fans to be efficient and quiet max?
Because these NZXT what I have at the top is too loud: D And those I have from the bottom NB ELOOP are very quiet and have a similar airflow just that simple thought that is spinning faster it give more flow


----------



## jura11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patryk*
> 
> 
> 
> I only use to games very rarely do something complicated in this processor. In OCCT 4.4.3 temp is fine but in 4.5.0 PKB exceeds 90c and here is the problem of what to do because in games PKB ~ 70c on exempt fans think that's enough for me: D I try to give 2000rmp down and the top 1,300 rpm
> What do you recommend fans to be efficient and quiet max?
> Because these NZXT what I have at the top is too loud: D And those I have from the bottom NB ELOOP are very quiet and have a similar airflow just that simple thought that is spinning faster it give more flow


Hi there

Agree temps are fine and looks like you have good temps as well in OCCT, agree 4.5.0 looks like putting extra stress which you never see in gaming or any SW used

Depends on fans which are you running, some fans just make lots of noise like Corsair SP or AF for no reason and still their performance in pretty poor on radiator

Running fans in push pull on aluminium radiators usually ends with higher noise, but again this depends on fans used, good static pressure optimized fans always will be louder than some quiet fans

Did you tried to run both fans at same speed, like 1000RPM on both fans or 1300RPM,create curve or create fixed speed for fans do few tests

You are have 240mm or 280mm radiator?

120mm fans I like Noiseblocker BlackSilent Fan XLP 2000RPM or Phanteks PH-F120MP and few others

140mm fans I like as well Phanteks PH-F140MP or XP, Noiseblocker NB eLoop are known to be very good, Thermalright TY-143 or TY-147A are my favourite fans and there are plethora more fans, just depends on budget there

Hope this helps

Thanks, Jura


----------



## patryk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jura11*
> 
> Hi there
> 
> Agree temps are fine and looks like you have good temps as well in OCCT, agree 4.5.0 looks like putting extra stress which you never see in gaming or any SW used
> 
> Depends on fans which are you running, some fans just make lots of noise like Corsair SP or AF for no reason and still their performance in pretty poor on radiator
> 
> Running fans in push pull on aluminium radiators usually ends with higher noise, but again this depends on fans used, good static pressure optimized fans always will be louder than some quiet fans
> 
> Did you tried to run both fans at same speed, like 1000RPM on both fans or 1300RPM,create curve or create fixed speed for fans do few tests
> 
> You are have 240mm or 280mm radiator?
> 
> 120mm fans I like Noiseblocker BlackSilent Fan XLP 2000RPM or Phanteks PH-F120MP and few others
> 
> 140mm fans I like as well Phanteks PH-F140MP or XP, Noiseblocker NB eLoop are known to be very good, Thermalright TY-143 or TY-147A are my favourite fans and there are plethora more fans, just depends on budget there
> 
> Hope this helps
> 
> Thanks, Jura


PKG 92 C in OCCT 4.5.0 is fine







? 4.4.3 i have PKG 86c
i have NZXT kraken x61 extreme







280mm radiator
and I plugged in all four fans to one controller and can not be set both on the same speed
NZXT RF-FX142-NP 140mm 800~2000 rmp (top) NB-eloop B14-PS 300-1300 rmp He is in full speed really quiet (down)


----------



## jura11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patryk*
> 
> PKG 92 C in OCCT 4.5.0 is fine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ? 4.4.3 i have PKG 86c
> i have NZXT kraken x61 extreme
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 280mm radiator
> and I plugged in all four fans to one controller and can not be set both on the same speed
> NZXT RF-FX142-NP 140mm 800~2000 rmp (top) NB-eloop B14-PS 300-1300 rmp He is in full speed really quiet (down)


Hi there

No 92°C on PKG is too high, keep it under 85°C and you should be OK there

If that's the case then I would go with Thermalright TY-143 or TY-147A, these fans I like and run them on my few builds

Then here are Noiseblocker NB eLoop and NB-BlackSilent Pro 140mm

BeQuiet Silent Wings are good too, just get PWM versions not voltage controlled

Hope this helps

Thanks, Jura


----------



## patryk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jura11*
> 
> Hi there
> 
> No 92°C on PKG is too high, keep it under 85°C and you should be OK there
> 
> If that's the case then I would go with Thermalright TY-143 or TY-147A, these fans I like and run them on my few builds
> 
> Then here are Noiseblocker NB eLoop and NB-BlackSilent Pro 140mm
> 
> BeQuiet Silent Wings are good too, just get PWM versions not voltage controlled
> 
> Hope this helps
> 
> Thanks, Jura


I use the controller from NZXT kraken x61: D
while playing I had no higher temperature as a PKG 72 c so 4.4 / 1.32 will be: D
and the game will not do such a temperature as OCCT 4.5.0 (PKG 92c) so there is no fear that something will happen

Thermalright TY-143 This would most probably on my radiator could not fit so is out: D


----------



## jura11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patryk*
> 
> I use the controller from NZXT kraken x61: D
> while playing I had no higher temperature as a PKG 72 c so 4.4 / 1.32 will be: D
> and the game will not do such a temperature as OCCT 4.5.0 (PKG 92c) so there is no fear that something will happen


Hi there

My highest temperature on NH-D15 during the gaming has been around 50-55°C but this has been dependent on game

Here is my log from gaming, fans are running at 1200RPM as max on all fans and temps on PKG is still very nice at 46°C, GPU temp is at 36°C










If I would do, I would get Noctua NH-D15 and call the day,yours temps will be lower and will be quieter

You can try put on yours radiator better fans which will cost you and at the end you will spend lot more than with NH-D15 and will be noisier

Please have look on above fans which I mentioned and decide if its worth get them

Hope this helps

Thanks, Jura


----------



## patryk

Jura

what are your clock speed CPU, voltage and PKG in OCCT 4.5.0 ??


----------



## jura11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patryk*
> 
> What are your clock speed CPU, voltage and PKG in OCCT 4.5.0 ??


Hi there

I'm running now custom water loop and would love to test against my NH-D15 in OCCT 4.5.0

But what I tried 4.5Ghz with 1.278v and PKG temp has been at 74°C with NH-D15 and with 4.6Ghz with 1.31v and PKG temps has been in 79°C

With custom water loop at 4.5Ghz and same voltage temps are under 65-68°C ambient dependent, 4.6Ghz and same voltage are in 72-74°C as max right now

I've never saw higher temps on PKG like in rendering plus in [email protected]

Hope this helps

Thanks, Jura


----------



## kgtuning

Does anyone have issues with Gigabyte boards and using the 1.25 strap? Man I swear since I started using the 1.25 strap its nothing but issues on my UD5 wifi board. Maybe I'll just stick to 1.00 and run 2666mhz instead of 3000. I get random blue screens at boot with code 0XC0000221.


----------



## patryk

Thanks, Jura[/quote]
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jura11*
> 
> Hi there
> 
> I'm running now custom water loop and would love to test against my NH-D15 in OCCT 4.5.0
> 
> But what I tried 4.5Ghz with 1.278v and PKG temp has been at 74°C with NH-D15 and with 4.6Ghz with 1.31v and PKG temps has been in 79°C
> 
> With custom water loop at 4.5Ghz and same voltage temps are under 65-68°C ambient dependent, 4.6Ghz and same voltage are in 72-74°C as max right now
> 
> I've never saw higher temps on PKG like in rendering plus in [email protected]
> 
> Hope this helps
> 
> Thanks, Jura


Give me the names of all the elements of your water cooling


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> Does anyone have issues with Gigabyte boards and using the 1.25 strap? Man I swear since I started using the 1.25 strap its nothing but issues on my UD5 wifi board. Maybe I'll just stick to 1.00 and run 2666mhz instead of 3000. I get random blue screens at boot with code 0XC0000221.


have you tried to run the kit at 3200 (assuming it is a 3000 kit)? 3200 on strap 100 is the best x99 memory divider.


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> have you tried to run the kit at 3200 (assuming it is a 3000 kit)? 3200 on strap 100 is the best x99 memory divider.


Interesting.. I haven't yet, I've only set the 3000mhz kit to 2666 and its been problem free so far using strap 100. Im going to run this speed for a few days and see what happens. Ill try 3200 though. thanks for the information.


----------



## jura11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patryk*
> 
> Thanks, Jura


Give me the names of all the elements of your water cooling[/quote]

Hi there

Currently running,EK XE360mm radiator on top with EK Vardar F3 1850RPM push pull,Mayhem Havoc 240mm 60mm thick with Phanteks PH-F120SP push pull,EK-Supremacy EVO CPU block,EK-DDC 3.2 PWM Elite Edition,EK-RES X3 150,EK GTX Titan X Maxwell Waterblock,2x GTX1080 FE EK Waterblock

I've got my previous pics without the third GPU which I've added few days back



Hope this helps

Thanks,Jura


----------



## patryk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jura11*
> 
> Give me the names of all the elements of your water cooling


Hi there

Currently running,EK XE360mm radiator on top with EK Vardar F3 1850RPM push pull,Mayhem Havoc 240mm 60mm thick with Phanteks PH-F120SP push pull,EK-Supremacy EVO CPU block,EK-DDC 3.2 PWM Elite Edition,EK-RES X3 150,EK GTX Titan X Maxwell Waterblock,2x GTX1080 FE EK Waterblock

I've got my previous pics without the third GPU which I've added few days back



Hope this helps

Thanks,Jura[/quote]

nice colling








I would like the cool with only the processor but the problem is with a radiator I do not fit the top and I'd have to put it behind casing









The width of radiator 140x60 certainly does not fit because it will interfere with the motherboard and 120 probably also does not fit the same problem

The website EKWB configurator gave me the EK-CoolStream SE 360mm (Slim Triple) whether the radiator will be efficient?

that is, the cooler EK XE360mm (what thickness) u have 6 fans ??


----------



## Cyb3r

quick question what do you think would be a good vccin for a 5960x @ 4.2 (it's a temp oc till i find more time to push the whole box)


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jura11*
> 
> But what I tried 4.5Ghz with 1.278v and PKG temp has been at 74°C with NH-D15 and with 4.6Ghz with 1.31v and PKG temps has been in 79°C
> 
> With custom water loop at 4.5Ghz and same voltage temps are under 65-68°C ambient dependent, 4.6Ghz and same voltage are in 72-74°C as max right now


So your temps only dropped 7°C with water cooling? That NH-D15 seems to be a real performer. Mind you, you have two TITAN X so I suppose that would make quite a difference. Still those NH-D15 temps are really good.


----------



## jura11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patryk*
> 
> nice colling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would like the cool with only the processor but the problem is with a radiator I do not fit the top and I'd have to put it behind casing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The width of radiator 140x60 certainly does not fit because it will interfere with the motherboard and 120 probably also does not fit the same problem
> 
> The website EKWB configurator gave me the EK-CoolStream SE 360mm (Slim Triple) whether the radiator will be efficient?
> 
> that is, the cooler EK XE360mm (what thickness) u have 6 fans ??


Hi there

I would suggest to measure what maximum radiator you can fit there,but looks like you should be able to fit any 360mm radiator 60mm thick as well,regarding the will interfere with RAM this depends on what RAM do you have etc,but have look on this

https://www.vortez.net/articles_pages/nzxt_h630_review,9.html

If you are thinking about the SE I would stay away from this radiator,this radiator is not the best there I would say is poor

http://www.xtremerigs.net/2015/07/03/ek-coolstream-se-360mm-radiator-review/

And as base I'm using this kit and I added extra fans and added extra radiator etc

https://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-kit-x360

Yes this XE360 is 60mm thick and fans I'm running 6,swapped EK Vardar F3 1850RPM for something quieter,right now running Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilent XL-P PWM 1000-2000RPM and these fans are very quiet and right now running them at 1200RPM and still they're quieter than EK Vardar plus these fans cost just £6 each









If you are planning go with water cooling add there block for GPU,will be worth it there in the end









Hope this helps

Thanks,Jura


----------



## jura11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> So your temps only dropped 7°C with water cooling? That NH-D15 seems to be a real performer. Mind you, you have two TITAN X so I suppose that would make quite a difference. Still those NH-D15 temps are really good.


Hi there

I must say,I've been very impressed by NH-D15 and been very happy with performance,only reason for switching to water cooling has been I've run two GPU and GTX1080 run hot for my linking,Titan X has run cooler a lot with Raijintek Morpheus without the question,but this can be down case and airflow of the case as well plus ambient temps as well

Yes agree these temps on NH-D15 are been very good and I would only recommend replace fans for Thermalright TY-147A or TY-143 as these Noctua fans are loud for my liking

Regarding the temps drop as I said really depends on ambient temps,I need to redo my tests and benches again as I've posted over here my temps in other rendering SW and these SW usually put similar load like OCCT or [email protected] and difference between the NH-D15 and custom water loop has been in range 2-5C as max

Here are few my results

NH-D15 with 4.5GHz OC and rendering in 3DS MAX



Same 4.5GHz OC and same rendering session in 3DS MAX



Where custom water loop is better cooling my GPU,I'm running 2x GTX1080 FE and Titan X SC Maxwell and they're used mostly for rendering or folding and in long rendering sessions with CPU,where custom water loop show is strength

Hope this helps

Thanks,Jura


----------



## patryk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jura11*
> 
> Hi there
> 
> I would suggest to measure what maximum radiator you can fit there,but looks like you should be able to fit any 360mm radiator 60mm thick as well,regarding the will interfere with RAM this depends on what RAM do you have etc,but have look on this
> 
> https://www.vortez.net/articles_pages/nzxt_h630_review,9.html
> 
> If you are thinking about the SE I would stay away from this radiator,this radiator is not the best there I would say is poor
> 
> http://www.xtremerigs.net/2015/07/03/ek-coolstream-se-360mm-radiator-review/
> 
> And as base I'm using this kit and I added extra fans and added extra radiator etc
> 
> https://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-kit-x360
> 
> Yes this XE360 is 60mm thick and fans I'm running 6,swapped EK Vardar F3 1850RPM for something quieter,right now running Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilent XL-P PWM 1000-2000RPM and these fans are very quiet and right now running them at 1200RPM and still they're quieter than EK Vardar plus these fans cost just £6 each
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you are planning go with water cooling add there block for GPU,will be worth it there in the end
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope this helps
> 
> Thanks,Jura


X360 my casing enters the radiator at the top and 60mm thick but can not fit the fan at the bottom, Only at the top to pull and it will not be a good solution



from what I read on the internet fit 45mm radiator and fan what would pushed (max)
What do you think https://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-coolstream-pe-360-triple plus 6 fans ?
what do you think about it ? https://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-kit-l360-r2-0


----------



## DarthPeanut

Picked up something new... and so far the results are really promising.

5960x 4.6ghz with 1.29 vcore... vid naturally is reading a touch higher. I need to slowly start pulling back vcore to see how low I can got for 4.6 but this is after a while in a realbench stress.



ETA: 3200mhz on the memory, 3.6 on the cache so far with a little voltage bump, and 1.9 input llc6 (probably will pull this back a little to see how it reacts).

ETA2: Decided to go up instead to see what would happen... in progress 4.7 with same voltage. I know only 15 minutes but just starting point to see if its even in the ballpark.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quite a bit nicer than the E5, right?


----------



## DarthPeanut

So far... this has been a really good chip and yes better than the E5. Down low the scaling on the Xeon was really good and better than this chip but at a certain point that was no longer the case. So far this one didn't hit a wall but I am pretty happy where it is at so I have not pushed to see whats further. Actually truth be told I am really excited about the results.

Dialed back to a 1.285 vcore and it passed a decent length session in real bench at 4.7. Did some benchmarks and all stable so far in everything. It is hardly conclusive though if this is truly stable and I have a lot more time to run on it to see if it is but promising initial result.


----------



## jura11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patryk*
> 
> X360 my casing enters the radiator at the top and 60mm thick but can not fit the fan at the bottom, Only at the top to pull and it will not be a good solution
> 
> 
> 
> from what I read on the internet fit 45mm radiator and fan what would pushed (max)
> What do you think https://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-coolstream-pe-360-triple plus 6 fans ?
> what do you think about it ? https://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-kit-l360-r2-0


Hi there

Ahh that's shame you can't fit 360mm 60mm thick radiator, if you are still looking at 360mm radiator then I would suggest HWLabs Black Ice Nemesis Radiator GTS 360 on top and at front Magicool G2 which is very good radiator for money

Both radiator are optimized for low speed fans which means you don't need to run fans at very high speed

HWLabs Black Nemesis GTS 360

http://www.watercoolinguk.co.uk/p/Black-Ice-Nemesis-Radiator-GTS-360-Black_44924.html

Magicool G2 slim radiator

http://www.watercoolinguk.co.uk/p/Magicool-G2-SLIM-240mm-Radiator_48575.html

Regarding that kit,PE360 radiator is not the best on market and you wil need to run high pressure fans at high speed with above radiators which I posted you don't need to run fans at high speed, these radiators are optimized for 800-1200RPM fans and lower speeds

You can build own kit for similar money, you will need pump with reservoir,8*fittings and if you want GPU to water cool then you will need extra 2 fittings with corresponding tubing (13/10 or 16/10) and 2*radiators plus CPU water block and this should be enough there for custom water loop

Hope this helps

Thanks, Jura


----------



## patryk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jura11*
> 
> Hi there
> 
> Ahh that's shame you can't fit 360mm 60mm thick radiator, if you are still looking at 360mm radiator then I would suggest HWLabs Black Ice Nemesis Radiator GTS 360 on top and at front Magicool G2 which is very good radiator for money
> 
> Both radiator are optimized for low speed fans which means you don't need to run fans at very high speed
> 
> HWLabs Black Nemesis GTS 360
> 
> http://www.watercoolinguk.co.uk/p/Black-Ice-Nemesis-Radiator-GTS-360-Black_44924.html
> 
> Magicool G2 slim radiator
> 
> http://www.watercoolinguk.co.uk/p/Magicool-G2-SLIM-240mm-Radiator_48575.html
> 
> Regarding that kit,PE360 radiator is not the best on market and you wil need to run high pressure fans at high speed with above radiators which I posted you don't need to run fans at high speed, these radiators are optimized for 800-1200RPM fans and lower speeds
> 
> You can build own kit for similar money, you will need pump with reservoir,8*fittings and if you want GPU to water cool then you will need extra 2 fittings with corresponding tubing (13/10 or 16/10) and 2*radiators plus CPU water block and this should be enough there for custom water loop
> 
> Hope this helps
> 
> Thanks, Jura


how about it EK-KIT L360 (R2.0) + 6 fan push/pull (1000rmp) to this block gpu cooler 120x 120x 60 + 2 fan push/pull (1000rmp) and what do you think about it ??
For me, such a solution would be the best because do not have to change the case and pay more for a complete set of water cooling and believes that with this much better than the cpu cool down the kraken x61 I have now


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthPeanut*
> 
> So far... this has been a really good chip and yes better than the E5. Down low the scaling on the Xeon was really good and better than this chip but at a certain point that was no longer the case. So far this one didn't hit a wall but I am pretty happy where it is at so I have not pushed to see whats further. Actually truth be told I am really excited about the results.
> 
> Dialed back to a 1.285 vcore and it passed a decent length session in real bench at 4.7. Did some benchmarks and all stable so far in everything. It is hardly conclusive though if this is truly stable and I have a lot more time to run on it to see if it is but promising initial result.


4.6 is max for my 5960X to keep it under 1.3v vcore - I'm at 1.295 under load, adaptive, LLC 6 IIRC. I've done bench runs at 4.7 with a little more voltage, but it's really happy at 4.6 so that's where I've kept it.


----------



## jura11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patryk*
> 
> how about it EK-KIT L360 (R2.0) + 6 fan push/pull (1000rmp) to this block gpu cooler 120x 120x 60 + 2 fan push/pull (1000rmp) and what do you think about it ??
> For me, such a solution would be the best because do not have to change the case and pay more for a complete set of water cooling and believes that with this much better than the cpu cool down the kraken x61 I have now


Hi there

I would go route of this rather:

Black Ice Nemesis Radiator GTS 360 - Black £62.92
MagiCool Xflow Copper Radiator I - 120 mm £27.46
EK-XRES 140 DDC 3.2 PWM Elite (incl. pump £115
EK-Supremacy EVO - Nickel £59.90
8x Noiseblocker BlackSilent Fan XLP Fan - 120mm PWM (2000rpm) £47.92
EK-Duraclear Tubing 13/10 - Clear 3M £12.99
8x 13/10 fittings XSPC Coin Fit G1/4 to 3/8 ID 1/2 OD Compression Fitting V2 - Black Chrome £31.60
Plus I would suggest as well some PWM splitters and good fluid like is Mayhem Pastel or use simple as I do use distilled water which is good enough for most builds

Just speak with Mayhem,they're selling their kits as well over on eBay like this one

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/291862012676?clk_rvr_id=1182776394661&rmvSB=true

Hope this helps

Thanks,Jura


----------



## jura11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patryk*
> 
> how about it EK-KIT L360 (R2.0) + 6 fan push/pull (1000rmp) to this block gpu cooler 120x 120x 60 + 2 fan push/pull (1000rmp) and what do you think about it ??
> For me, such a solution would be the best because do not have to change the case and pay more for a complete set of water cooling and believes that with this much better than the cpu cool down the kraken x61 I have now


Hi there

As i said previously I don't like the radiator supplied in this kit,PE360 are not good radiators and they're poor radiators there,EK radiators usually are more restrictive radiators like HWLabs,yes I agree these kits are great kits,but sometimes these kits doesn't offer best radiators or best pumps etc I'm running EK X360

In my case I will be replacing my XE360 for HWLabs as well in couple of weeks as I don't like idea running on this radiator fast fans right now

Hope this helps

Thanks,Jura


----------



## patryk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jura11*
> 
> Hi there
> 
> I would go route of this rather:
> 
> Black Ice Nemesis Radiator GTS 360 - Black £62.92
> MagiCool Xflow Copper Radiator I - 120 mm £27.46
> EK-XRES 140 DDC 3.2 PWM Elite (incl. pump £115
> EK-Supremacy EVO - Nickel £59.90
> 8x Noiseblocker BlackSilent Fan XLP Fan - 120mm PWM (2000rpm) £47.92
> EK-Duraclear Tubing 13/10 - Clear 3M £12.99
> 8x 13/10 fittings XSPC Coin Fit G1/4 to 3/8 ID 1/2 OD Compression Fitting V2 - Black Chrome £31.60
> Plus I would suggest as well some PWM splitters and good fluid like is Mayhem Pastel or use simple as I do use distilled water which is good enough for most builds
> 
> Just speak with Mayhem,they're selling their kits as well over on eBay like this one
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/291862012676?clk_rvr_id=1182776394661&rmvSB=true
> 
> Hope this helps
> 
> Thanks,Jura


according to you what I wrote above will not be good? it seems to me that the lower the temperature the processor more than what I have now kraken x61








4.4 / 1.32v this is my maximum overclock CPU. Merely with such a speeds I will use and I mean only to lower the temperature of the CPU and graphics card


----------



## patryk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jura11*
> 
> Hi there
> 
> As i said previously I don't like the radiator supplied in this kit,PE360 are not good radiators and they're poor radiators there,EK radiators usually are more restrictive radiators like HWLabs,yes I agree these kits are great kits,but sometimes these kits doesn't offer best radiators or best pumps etc I'm running EK X360
> 
> In my case I will be replacing my XE360 for HWLabs as well in couple of weeks as I don't like idea running on this radiator fast fans right now
> 
> Hope this helps
> 
> Thanks,Jura


kraken has dimensions of 280x140x26 EK have 360x120x38 (6 fans push/pull 1000rmp) I think 60% more efficiently should be, and I think that the temperature of the processor will drop by 10 c, whether cooler 120x120x60 and 2 fans push / pull is enough for one 1070 gtx?


----------



## jura11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patryk*
> 
> according to you what I wrote above will not be good? it seems to me that the lower the temperature the processor more than what I have now kraken x61
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.4 / 1.32v this is my maximum overclock CPU. Merely with such a speeds I will use and I mean only to lower the temperature of the CPU and graphics card


Hi there

Really depends on you,if you are like idea running fans in higher speeds,because yours water delta will and can be higher if you will be running in slower speeds on this kit EK-KIT L360 (R2.0) and trust me,EK Vardar F3 1850RPM are loud fans and like in my case,they whine a lot in low RPM

If you will gain on temps there all depends on more factors,but you should how much hard to say

Hope this helps
Thanks,Jura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patryk*
> 
> kraken has dimensions of 280x140x26 EK have 360x120x38 (6 fans push/pull 1000rmp) I think 60% more efficiently should be, and I think that the temperature of the processor will drop by 10 c, whether cooler 120x120x60 and 2 fans push / pull is enough for one 1070 gtx?


Hi there

NZXT61 using alu radiator and is not very efficient and is very restrictive as have high FPI count and these radiators on most water cooling kits are copper based and you should have better temps,mostly you need 120mm for every component which you like to cool plus extra 120mm for extra for OC,in yours case CPU+GPU you need 240mm and another 240mm for OC which means you should be OK with 360mm+120mm with both OC components

On GPU you should have nice temps in region 32-36C and on CPU hard to say,but you should have better temps as well but this is very dependent on more factors etc

Yes you should be OK with 120mm radiator for GPU and yours water delta should be OK,maybe in region 10C or more,targeting 5C and less water delta you need to have more radiators,in my case with these quieter fans my water delta and 3xGPU what I've tried today has been in region 7-8C with ambient temperature 23C

Hope this helps

Thanks,Jura


----------



## DarthPeanut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> 4.6 is max for my 5960X to keep it under 1.3v vcore - I'm at 1.295 under load, adaptive, LLC 6 IIRC. I've done bench runs at 4.7 with a little more voltage, but it's really happy at 4.6 so that's where I've kept it.


That was my hope for mine so I am pleasantly surprised if it holds up at 4.7 under 1.3v for an extended time stressing to be sure it stable enough. I only was able to stress and such for a little while last night before calling it an evening. I would be still quite happy with 4.6 if 4.7 requires me to bump voltage beyond 1.3 to be stable.

Typically realbench, xtu benchmark run, x265, and a couple others I run will expose the vcore issues pretty quick. For a more prolonged stress I will probably do some folding or something like that.


----------



## patryk

so decided CPU 360x120x38 (6 fans push / pull 1000rmp) and GPU 120x120x60 (2fans push / pull 1000rmp) and I think that the temperature on the processor should drop by 10 c and GPU also

Jura11

unless REPLACE 120x120x60 at 240x120x60 then at the pump go colder liquid and thereby will be colder CPU?
or maybe it works on a different principle ?


----------



## jura11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patryk*
> 
> so decided CPU 360x120x38 (6 fans push / pull 1000rmp) and GPU 120x120x60 (2fans push / pull 1000rmp) and I think that the temperature on the processor should drop by 10 c and GPU also
> 
> Jura11
> 
> unless REPLACE 120x120x60 at 240x120x60 then at the pump go colder liquid and thereby will be colder CPU?
> or maybe it works on a different principle ?


Hi Patryk

I would say this should work in yours case,is possible to fit 240mm at front ? If yes then I would add extra radiator at front,are you using all HDD cages or are yours HDD cages full?
Regarding the temp drop,I would say definitely you will lower temps on GPU if you will put waterblock there,use EK waterblock and use Noctua NT-H1,Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut if its possible and on the CPU if you will lower temps hard to say there,I know few guys gained going with full water loop from AIO/CLC around 10C,as CLC/AIO hasn't been as effective as custom water loop

No this doesn't work like that,with more rad space you will have lower water delta(water delta is subtraction from air ambient temperature and water temperature or if yours ambient is 23C and water temperature is 29C,then yours water delta is 6C) and lower water delta is good as you don't need to run fans with higher speed and temps are lower as well

On GPU getting lower temps is no problem as GPU have bigger die and CPU have smaller die and due this is harder to get lower temps there,in my case my temps are very similar which I've with with NH-D15,but I think in my case played big role airflow of the case,because if yours case have poor airflow then using any cooler you will not gain anything,due this I would rather suggest get better case as starting place I assume are you in Poland ?

This case i would choose if you are on budget there

https://www.overclockers.co.uk/phanteks-enthoo-pro-m-glass-midi-tower-case-black-ca-063-pt.html

Hope this helps

Thanks,Jura


----------



## patryk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jura11*
> 
> Hi Patryk
> 
> I would say this should work in yours case,is possible to fit 240mm at front ? If yes then I would add extra radiator at front,are you using all HDD cages or are yours HDD cages full?
> Regarding the temp drop,I would say definitely you will lower temps on GPU if you will put waterblock there,use EK waterblock and use Noctua NT-H1,Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut if its possible and on the CPU if you will lower temps hard to say there,I know few guys gained going with full water loop from AIO/CLC around 10C,as CLC/AIO hasn't been as effective as custom water loop
> 
> No this doesn't work like that,with more rad space you will have lower water delta(water delta is subtraction from air ambient temperature and water temperature or if yours ambient is 23C and water temperature is 29C,then yours water delta is 6C) and lower water delta is good as you don't need to run fans with higher speed and temps are lower as well
> 
> On GPU getting lower temps is no problem as GPU have bigger die and CPU have smaller die and due this is harder to get lower temps there,in my case my temps are very similar which I've with with NH-D15,but I think in my case played big role airflow of the case,because if yours case have poor airflow then using any cooler you will not gain anything,due this I would rather suggest get better case as starting place I assume are you in Poland ?
> 
> This case i would choose if you are on budget there
> 
> https://www.overclockers.co.uk/phanteks-enthoo-pro-m-glass-midi-tower-case-black-ca-063-pt.html
> 
> Hope this helps
> 
> Thanks,Jura


no front only down



I have 3 hdd 3.5 and I have to leave one pocket then the front of the radiator will not fit

yes I am with Polish


----------



## patryk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jura11*
> 
> Hi Patryk
> 
> I would say this should work in yours case,is possible to fit 240mm at front ? If yes then I would add extra radiator at front,are you using all HDD cages or are yours HDD cages full?
> Regarding the temp drop,I would say definitely you will lower temps on GPU if you will put waterblock there,use EK waterblock and use Noctua NT-H1,Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut if its possible and on the CPU if you will lower temps hard to say there,I know few guys gained going with full water loop from AIO/CLC around 10C,as CLC/AIO hasn't been as effective as custom water loop
> 
> No this doesn't work like that,with more rad space you will have lower water delta(water delta is subtraction from air ambient temperature and water temperature or if yours ambient is 23C and water temperature is 29C,then yours water delta is 6C) and lower water delta is good as you don't need to run fans with higher speed and temps are lower as well
> 
> On GPU getting lower temps is no problem as GPU have bigger die and CPU have smaller die and due this is harder to get lower temps there,in my case my temps are very similar which I've with with NH-D15,but I think in my case played big role airflow of the case,because if yours case have poor airflow then using any cooler you will not gain anything,due this I would rather suggest get better case as starting place I assume are you in Poland ?
> 
> This case i would choose if you are on budget there
> 
> https://www.overclockers.co.uk/phanteks-enthoo-pro-m-glass-midi-tower-case-black-ca-063-pt.html
> 
> Hope this helps
> 
> Thanks,Jura


Or make this
mount the radiator 60 mm from the top and use 1 fans (push) from the bottom of the radiator near DVD slot and the other 3 fans from the top of the radiator (pull)
what u think ?
and of course cooler 240 at the bottom, as we wrote above


----------



## jura11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patryk*
> 
> no front only down
> 
> 
> 
> I have 3 hdd 3.5 and I have to leave one pocket then the front of the radiator will not fit
> 
> yes I am with Polish


Hi Patryk

I'm running 240mm radiator at bottom, check Magicool G2 radiators range for bottom position and fans is up to you which you like

With that combo you should have good temps and good water delta as well

I would run as well on my PC radiator at front but I've all HDD cages already full

Hope this helps

Thanks, Jura


----------



## jura11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patryk*
> 
> Or make this
> mount the radiator 60 mm from the top and use 1 fans (push) from the bottom of the radiator near DVD slot and the other 3 fans from the top of the radiator (pull)
> what u think ?
> and of course cooler 240 at the bottom, as we wrote above


Hi there

Some 30mm thick radiator are better than 60mm thick radiator as with these radiators you don't need to run high speed fans and they're usually low FPI radiators and there is no reason to run push pull, because you will not gain a lot

In both cases you should be OK there,with most 60mm thick radiators you want to run push/pull configuration as most of them are optimized for high speed fans or there are few good 60mm thick radiators which have low FPI count like HWLabs radiators

In yours case I would go with 30mm thick radiator and if possible with low FPI if you want to run fans at low speed

Hope this helps

Thanks, Jura


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> Does anyone have issues with Gigabyte boards and using the 1.25 strap? Man I swear since I started using the 1.25 strap its nothing but issues on my UD5 wifi board. Maybe I'll just stick to 1.00 and run 2666mhz instead of 3000. I get random blue screens at boot with code 0XC0000221.


welp 6 days without issue after changing to strap 1.00 so pretty sure that was my issue. Thanks Jpmboy.


----------



## patryk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jura11*
> 
> Hi there
> 
> Some 30mm thick radiator are better than 60mm thick radiator as with these radiators you don't need to run high speed fans and they're usually low FPI radiators and there is no reason to run push pull, because you will not gain a lot
> 
> In both cases you should be OK there,with most 60mm thick radiators you want to run push/pull configuration as most of them are optimized for high speed fans or there are few good 60mm thick radiators which have low FPI count like HWLabs radiators
> 
> In yours case I would go with 30mm thick radiator and if possible with low FPI if you want to run fans at low speed
> 
> Hope this helps
> 
> Thanks, Jura


so that it me look at the top of the casing



What do you think about this ?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> welp 6 days without issue after changing to strap 1.00 so pretty sure that was my issue. Thanks Jpmboy.


6 days at 3200?


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 6 days at 3200?


no I haven't gone to 3200 yet.. I wanted to rule out everything else first before trying 3200mhz. I ran strap 100/2666 mhz without issue for 6 days. I think my board/ or 5820k does not like strap 1.25. My next step will be 3200.


----------



## jura11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patryk*
> 
> so that it me look at the top of the casing
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think about this ?


Hi Patryk

I wouldn't use that setup, have tried something similar on my radiator XE360 and there has been zero difference in temps only noise raised

If you can't use 60mm radiator then use 30mm radiator with push or pull option, depending on FPI of radiator,but I wouldn't use PE360 radiator

I would have look on this review there

http://www.xtremerigs.net/2015/02/10/ek-pe-360-radiator-review/5/

Hope this helps

Thanks, Jura


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> no I haven't gone to 3200 yet.. I wanted to rule out everything else first before trying 3200mhz. I ran strap 100/2666 mhz without issue for 6 days. I think my board/ or 5820k does not like strap 1.25. My next step will be 3200.


yeah, 125 can be quirky. If not already, stick with manual voltage on 125 or once set, offset... adaptive can't work since you won't be using turbo multipliers (until like 5GHz). That said, 3200 on 100 strap is really the sweet spot for HWE/X99


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yeah, 125 can be quirky. If not already, stick with manual voltage on 125 or once set, offset... adaptive can't work since you won't be using turbo multipliers (until like 5GHz). That said, 3200 on 100 strap is really the sweet spot for HWE/X99


I'll stick to the 100 strap. Hopefully I can get 3200 mhz to run but if not I can deal with 2666. I'll tinker with it and report back.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

2666 on 100 is what I finally settled on, I couldn't get 3200 to run no matter how much I tried, and I wanted to stick with 100 because of the reasons jpmboy mentioned. But I'll take a happy rig at 2666 any day!


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> 2666 on 100 is what I finally settled on, I couldn't get 3200 to run no matter how much I tried, and I wanted to stick with 100 because of the reasons jpmboy mentioned. But I'll take a happy rig at 2666 any day!


really? how interesting, I'm happy even if it means staying at 2666. I only paid a few more dollars USD for the 3000 mhz kit over the 2666 kit so not a big deal... and my last motherboard/ram was Z77/1866mhz so no matter what this X99 setup is better then I had before. Which kit do you have?


----------



## Desolutional

You might have a dud IMC (pretty rare now), I have to roll with 2666MHz too myself (but I know my IMC is a dud







). XMP applies to *most* system configurations, so there will be that one rare configuration which may need adjustment of VCCSA and VCCIO/VTT manually to work with the XMP timings, or it might just have a weak IMC (once again, quite rare nowadays). Focus on dropping the first set of 4 timings and use GSAT for a few hours to test stability.

Don't feel dissuaded from lower than 3200MHz speeds, anything above 2400MHz gives a small boost, but it isn't essential:
http://www.extremetech.com/extreme/198894-raming-speed-does-boosting-ddr4-to-3200mhz-improve-overall-performance
http://www.techspot.com/article/1171-ddr4-4000-mhz-performance/

Our systems are Quad Channel too, so we get higher bandwidth than Z270 users with 4 stick configs.

I'd recommend using BASH through Windows if you don't want to use a Linux LiveCD. Hasn't failed me yet, and seems to find errors just as quick as Linux on my system.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> really? how interesting, I'm happy even if it means staying at 2666. I only paid a few more dollars USD for the 3000 mhz kit over the 2666 kit so not a big deal... and my last motherboard/ram was Z77/1866mhz so no matter what this X99 setup is better then I had before. Which kit do you have?


for sure what 2666 on a 3000 kit would allow for is tightening up on timings.. possibly quite a bit.


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> You might have a dud IMC (pretty rare now), I have to roll with 2666MHz too myself (but I know my IMC is a dud
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). Focus on dropping the first set of 4 timings and use GSAT for a few hours to test stability.
> 
> I'd recommend using BASH through Windows if you don't want to use a Linux LiveCD.


I primarily use Win10 buuuut I also have a drive for this machine that has Arch linux installed for when I get bored. hmm maybe the IMC isn't the greatest but we will see.

@Jpmboy definitely a possibility..


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> really? how interesting, I'm happy even if it means staying at 2666. I only paid a few more dollars USD for the 3000 mhz kit over the 2666 kit so not a big deal... and my last motherboard/ram was Z77/1866mhz so no matter what this X99 setup is better then I had before. Which kit do you have?


G.Skill F4-3000C15Q-32GRK

It wasn't top of the heap back when I got it, I'm sure there is better stuff out there now. I really wanted to do 3200, but I tried everything. I rebooted so many times, hundreds of times, trying to find a setting that would work and finally just said heck with it. And haven't been in the bios a handful of times in the couple of years since.

Just ran this


----------



## kgtuning

I have the same kit just 16gb... interesting.


----------



## SpeedyIV

Can you guys explain this to me? I have a 5820k and a G.Skill F4-3333C16Q-32GTZB kit with one XMP profile at 3333 MHz. X99-Deluxe II MOBO. I have never gotten it to post with XMP enabled. I was advised that would be tough for X99 and a 5820K. So I started trying everything manually. I can do 2666 MHz with the CPU at 4.5 GHz stable with 100 base clock and use Adaptive which I prefer. I have read that certain DRAM frequencies are more stable with a 100 base clock and others are more stable with a 125 base clock. 3200 is a better bet with a 100 base clock. I never gotten past post at 3200 attempts but I did get to the OS at 3000 - for about 30 seconds. The following is a quote of advice I picked up on another forum that sums it up pretty well.

"While the X99 platform does see a boost in minimums going from DDR4-2133 to DDR4-2666, that's where the progress ends. Keep in mind that DDR4-3200 is the only speed rating above DDR4-2666 that does not require an odd 125MHz strap. That's because 2133MHz uses an 8x multiplier, 2666MHz uses a 10x multiplier, and 3200MHz uses a 12x multiplier. But running RAM at 3200MHz taxes this platform so heavily that loose timings are necessary, and the RAM simply does not perform better than low-voltage 2666MHz sticks at tighter timings. Furthermore, we no longer recommend DDR4-2800 or DDR4-3000 for X99 systems despite their potentially lower timings because they require more voltage (1.35V) and a higher strap speed, leading to much higher power use at idle and more difficulty in CPU overclocking."

What I don't understand is how these 8x 10x 12x multipliers work and what makes a turbo frequency a turbo frequency. Is it an integer multiple of the base frequency? Why are certain DRAM frequencies more stable than others and how does it relate to the base clock and the CPU frequency? Finally, why does Adaptive not work on non-turbo frequencies?

Sorry if these are basic questions but this has never been clear to me. At the end of the day, I decided to settle for a higher CPU overclock and leaving the DRAM at 2666 and trying to tighten the timings. I think that gives me the best performance increase system wide over stock. But... I still want to push the DRAM to 3200!!

Thx


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> I have the same kit just 16gb... interesting.


Being 16GB might make it a little easier to OC, give it a shot!


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> Being 16GB might make it a little easier to OC, give it a shot!


lol well I tried but even giving the ram more voltage and looser timings it doesnt POST. meh oh well. Ill try tightening the timings at 2666mhz.

edit... yeah machine definitely won't boot with anything 3200mhz. but seems to like tightening timings on 2666.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> lol well I tried but even giving the ram more voltage and looser timings it doesnt POST. meh oh well. Ill try tightening the timings at 2666mhz.
> 
> edit... yeah machine definitely won't boot with anything 3200mhz. but seems to like tightening timings on 2666.


I'm up to just over 1.4v eventual on the DRAM, like 1.405v IIRC. Asus has something like a boot voltage and eventual voltage, can't recall the exact wording they use.

I also have a 16GB kit of this RAM (it's red instead of black), I reduced it down to $50 shipped in the want ads before I finally pulled it - but that was before prices started to head back up.


----------



## Jpmboy

^ and been running solid for a long time now.


----------



## Streetdragon

5930k and 1.4V 4800 with max temps of 60-65 on cores should be ok or?


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Streetdragon*
> 
> 5930k and 1.4V 4800 with max temps of 60-65 on cores should be ok or?


What stress test are you using to gauge stability?


----------



## Streetdragon

occt big dataset


----------



## Desolutional

Then I'd say that was a pretty good tune.









Just make sure to do a bit more testing with other stuff, Realbench and h265 are good real world tests. Also avoid running synthetic AVX2 sets when overclocked (like Prime95), cause they draw a ton of current through the CPU.


----------



## Streetdragon

that was more theoretical^^

right now im testing 4800/4400 cores spiking to 68-69° socket 71°

CPU Packuage tops at 75 and cores at 69°. Water 18° VRM 52°

VCore voltage max 1,4V

So far 10Mins occt big set stable, now 30mins realbench and then im happy


----------



## kgtuning

Man I need a 5930K... you guys all seem to have awesome chips.


----------



## CptSpig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> Man I need a 5930K... you guys all seem to have awesome chips.


Got one if you are interested! https://forums.evga.com/PRICE-REDUCED-EVGA-X99-CLASSIFIED-MB-Intel-i7-5930K-Corsair-Airflow-Platinum-LED-Fans-m2618507.aspx


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptSpig*
> 
> Got one if you are interested! https://forums.evga.com/PRICE-REDUCED-EVGA-X99-CLASSIFIED-MB-Intel-i7-5930K-Corsair-Airflow-Platinum-LED-Fans-m2618507.aspx


oooh thank you for the offer.. I'm just going to wait for skylake-x before dropping anymore money on my money pit.


----------



## Streetdragon

0,1V offset and rest adaptive for 1,39V realbench 30 mins for now and occt 10mins. now a bit gaming!


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Streetdragon*
> 
> 0,1V offset and rest adaptive for 1,39V realbench 30 mins for now and occt 10mins. now a bit gaming!


I usually run Realbench for 2 hours and x.265 for 4 hours on a CPU saturated encode. I did find in the past that OCCT used to be really good for ironing out max Vcore needed, but I can't pass the newest version (4.5.0). AutoCAD, and all my other work stuff still works fine so it's good enough for me.

Also you can hide sensors in HWiNFO64 as well by right clicking the sensors, it helps tidy up the monitoring window a bit.


----------



## DarthPeanut

Well it has been a solid week or so of various benching and stress tests will slowly creeping the voltage down.

This 5960x likes 4.7ghz @ 1.284 vcore adaptive, 1.88 input voltage (slowly backing it down from 1.9 to make sure stable), llc6, etc... folded for a like 12 hours on it. Ran it through a good session of realbench, aida64, and about a dozen benchmarks!

I don't think I have been so lucky with a processor as this one. I thought I was lucky with the 5820k I had but this is something else.

J625xxxx production if anyone is curious.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

That's pretty darn good, sounds like you found a keeper!


----------



## DarthPeanut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> That's pretty darn good, sounds like you found a keeper!












Yea very happy the risk on this one paid off. It was a really good deal (thanks Ryzen hype) but some things had me reluctant to purchase it.


----------



## patryk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jura11*
> 
> Hi there
> 
> Some 30mm thick radiator are better than 60mm thick radiator as with these radiators you don't need to run high speed fans and they're usually low FPI radiators and there is no reason to run push pull, because you will not gain a lot
> 
> In both cases you should be OK there,with most 60mm thick radiators you want to run push/pull configuration as most of them are optimized for high speed fans or there are few good 60mm thick radiators which have low FPI count like HWLabs radiators
> 
> In yours case I would go with 30mm thick radiator and if possible with low FPI if you want to run fans at low speed
> 
> Hope this helps
> 
> Thanks, Jura


What programs do you use to operate water cooling fans (rmp) and what adapters?

this
http://hardwarelabs.com/blackice/sr2/360-mp/

or
http://hardwarelabs.com/nemesis/gtx/360gtx/

for low fans


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthPeanut*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea very happy the risk on this one paid off. It was a really good deal (thanks Ryzen hype) but some things had me reluctant to purchase it.


Yeah, not sure I would ditch a 5960X for Ryzen, but I know a lot of people were banking on it. Anyway, nice snag!


----------



## jura11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patryk*
> 
> What programs do you use to operate water cooling fans (rmp) and what adapters?
> 
> this
> http://hardwarelabs.com/blackice/sr2/360-mp/
> 
> or
> http://hardwarelabs.com/nemesis/gtx/360gtx/
> 
> for low fans


Hi Patryk

I'm using Aquacomputer Aquaero 6XT and regarding splitter/adapter as I'm using Aquacomputer Splitty9 where you can plug up to 9 fans there and SW I'm using Aquasuite

Depends on yours budget and if you have space for 5.25" then I would go route of Aquaero,I know is expensive but is well worth it

In yours case if budget is lower then I would go route of the Aquaero 5LT amd for splitters/adapters I would add two Splitty9 or you can use any good splitter like is Swiftech etc

And these radiators both looks good there, if you have space for 60mm thick then go route of 60mm thick rad, if not then 360GTX should be good one add there water temperature sensor, I'm using Barrow water temperature sensor which works very well

Hope this helps

Thanks, Jura


----------



## DarthPeanut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> Yeah, not sure I would ditch a 5960X for Ryzen, but I know a lot of people were banking on it. Anyway, nice snag!


Definitely not... zero regrets going to the 5960x and I only mention Ryzen since it seemed to have helped drop 2nd hand prices on Intel.

This cpu is quite new and was used for a demo rig for a week or so approximately from my understanding.


----------



## patryk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jura11*
> 
> Hi Patryk
> 
> I'm using Aquacomputer Aquaero 6XT and regarding splitter/adapter as I'm using Aquacomputer Splitty9 where you can plug up to 9 fans there and SW I'm using Aquasuite
> 
> Depends on yours budget and if you have space for 5.25" then I would go route of Aquaero,I know is expensive but is well worth it
> 
> In yours case if budget is lower then I would go route of the Aquaero 5LT amd for splitters/adapters I would add two Splitty9 or you can use any good splitter like is Swiftech etc
> 
> And these radiators both looks good there, if you have space for 60mm thick then go route of 60mm thick rad, if not then 360GTX should be good one add there water temperature sensor, I'm using Barrow water temperature sensor which works very well
> 
> Hope this helps
> 
> Thanks, Jura


Give the exact name of this temperature sensor?

I think without it the Aquaero 6XT will be up and going with this Aquacomputer Splitty9


----------



## jura11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patryk*
> 
> Give the exact name of this temperature sensor


Hi there

I'm using this one

Barrow G1/4" Matte Black Temperature Sensor Stop Fitting - 019

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/171823567270

What motherboard are you have? Maybe yours motherboard can use any temperature sensor

Hope this helps

Thanks, Jura


----------



## patryk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jura11*
> 
> Hi Patryk
> 
> I'm using Aquacomputer Aquaero 6XT and regarding splitter/adapter as I'm using Aquacomputer Splitty9 where you can plug up to 9 fans there and SW I'm using Aquasuite
> 
> Depends on yours budget and if you have space for 5.25" then I would go route of Aquaero,I know is expensive but is well worth it
> 
> In yours case if budget is lower then I would go route of the Aquaero 5LT amd for splitters/adapters I would add two Splitty9 or you can use any good splitter like is Swiftech etc
> 
> And these radiators both looks good there, if you have space for 60mm thick then go route of 60mm thick rad, if not then 360GTX should be good one add there water temperature sensor, I'm using Barrow water temperature sensor which works very well
> 
> Hope this helps
> 
> Thanks, Jura


Give the exact name of this temperature sensor
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jura11*
> 
> Hi there
> 
> I'm using this one
> 
> Barrow G1/4" Matte Black Temperature Sensor Stop Fitting - 019
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/171823567270
> 
> What motherboard are you have? Maybe yours motherboard can use any temperature sensor
> 
> Hope this helps
> 
> Thanks, Jura


Msi x99s gaming 7

and the sensor is plugged in the cooler?


----------



## jura11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patryk*
> 
> Give the exact name of this temperature sensor
> Msi x99s gaming 7
> 
> and the sensor is plugged in the cooler?


Hi there

Sadly yours board doesn't offer such feature like reading external temps sensor

This sensor should be plugged to yours reservoir, usually reservoir have free G1/4 ports or if radiator do have free G1/4 then I would use there, but still you will need something what can read that sensor like is fan controller

Hope this helps

Thanks, Jura


----------



## patryk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jura11*
> 
> Hi there
> 
> Sadly yours board doesn't offer such feature like reading external temps sensor
> 
> This sensor should be plugged to yours reservoir, usually reservoir have free G1/4 ports or if radiator do have free G1/4 then I would use there, but still you will need something what can read that sensor like is fan controller
> 
> Hope this helps
> 
> Thanks, Jura


That is not good: D


----------



## kgtuning

man... had to go all the way to 1.30v to get 4.3 realbench stable with my 5820k. At least no more bsod or errors or booting issues.


----------



## patryk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> man... had to go all the way to 1.30v to get 4.3 realbench stable with my 5820k. At least no more bsod or errors or booting issues.


me 5820 is not good to 4.4 / 1.32


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patryk*
> 
> me 5820 is not good to 4.4 / 1.32


Oh well.. At least the machine runs. haha


----------



## CptSpig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> Oh well.. At least the machine runs. haha


I got lucky my 5930k 4.6 1.33v core and 4.2 with 1.30v ring.


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptSpig*
> 
> I got lucky my 5930k 4.6 1.33v core and 4.2 with 1.30v ring.


If I hadn't just bought my 5820k last summer I would grab a 5930k now but Im just going to make due with this chip until skylake-x.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptSpig*
> 
> I got lucky my 5930k 4.6 1.33v core and 4.2 with 1.30v ring.


Scary ring voltage.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> If I hadn't just bought my 5820k last summer I would grab a 5930k now but Im just going to make due with this chip until skylake-x.


5930K is great if you need the extra 12 PCIe lanes and slightly better binning. I'm happy with my 4.3GHz 5820K, runs AutoCAD and Blender like a champ.


----------



## CptSpig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Scary ring voltage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5930K is great if you need the extra 12 PCIe lanes and slightly better binning. I'm happy with my 4.3GHz 5820K, runs AutoCAD and Blender like a champ.


Why is that a scary ring voltage for a overclock of 4.2 cashe? I had two 980 Kingpins in SLI before my single Titan XP.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptSpig*
> 
> Why is that a scary ring voltage for a overclock of 4.2 cashe? I had two 980 Kingpins in SLI before my single Titan XP.


1.3V vCache is right on the edge. Just buy the INtel Tuning plan. easy.


----------



## SmackHisFace

Hi guys Ive has my 5820k for about 3 months paired with an H110i GT in push pull to cool. I got the chip stable to 4.5ghz @ 1.315v and its run at no problem however recently I am noticing some high temps. I lowered the OC to 4.375ghz @ 1.250v in an attempt to see whats going on but temps are still high.

At load in games like Far Cry, Watchdogs, Mass Effect Andromeda Etc Im seeing temps as high as 85c. Is this normal for a H110i GT and 5820k at 1.250v? I swear the temps used to be lower since I can now not pass a stress test without temps hitting 90c+ even at 1.250v let alone 1.315 that I verified to be stable a few months ago. At idle the cpu stays in the high 30c and the pump is definitely working to some extent because when I unplug it temps shoot to 100c instantly.

As I write this with the CPU idle at the desktop with 1.250v temps are around 36-40c which seems normal but the high load temps are really confusing me. Is my H110i GT dying? Are these temps normal? What the hell is going on? Thanks


----------



## CptSpig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 1.3V vCache is right on the edge. Just buy the INtel Tuning plan. easy.


ROG Overclocking Guide For Core i7 5960X, 5930K & 5820K
Good processor samples can achieve 4.6GHz Uncore frequency in tandem with CPU core frequency at the same value. Depending upon the processor sample, this may require cache voltage in the region of 1.35~1.45V.
I only use this for bench marking not 24/7. Temps on the CPU never gets above 60c.


----------



## HeadlessKnight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmackHisFace*
> 
> Hi guys Ive has my 5820k for about 3 months paired with an H110i GT in push pull to cool. I got the chip stable to 4.5ghz @ 1.315v and its run at no problem however recently I am noticing some high temps. I lowered the OC to 4.375ghz @ 1.250v in an attempt to see whats going on but temps are still high.
> 
> At load in games like Far Cry, Watchdogs, Mass Effect Andromeda Etc Im seeing temps as high as 85c. Is this normal for a H110i GT and 5820k at 1.250v? I swear the temps used to be lower since I can now not pass a stress test without temps hitting 90c+ even at 1.250v let alone 1.315 that I verified to be stable a few months ago. At idle the cpu stays in the high 30c and the pump is definitely working to some extent because when I unplug it temps shoot to 100c instantly.
> 
> As I write this with the CPU idle at the desktop with 1.250v temps are around 36-40c which seems normal but the high load temps are really confusing me. Is my H110i GT dying? Are these temps normal? What the hell is going on? Thanks


That's way too high. It shouldn't reach 85C during gaming with 110i @ 1.25V. Make sure all the fans are working, and the pump is working properly. make sure the cooler makes proper contact to the CPU. If your PC is dusty clean it with an air blower, changing TIM may also help.


----------



## jura11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmackHisFace*
> 
> Hi guys Ive has my 5820k for about 3 months paired with an H110i GT in push pull to cool. I got the chip stable to 4.5ghz @ 1.315v and its run at no problem however recently I am noticing some high temps. I lowered the OC to 4.375ghz @ 1.250v in an attempt to see whats going on but temps are still high.
> 
> At load in games like Far Cry, Watchdogs, Mass Effect Andromeda Etc Im seeing temps as high as 85c. Is this normal for a H110i GT and 5820k at 1.250v? I swear the temps used to be lower since I can now not pass a stress test without temps hitting 90c+ even at 1.250v let alone 1.315 that I verified to be stable a few months ago. At idle the cpu stays in the high 30c and the pump is definitely working to some extent because when I unplug it temps shoot to 100c instantly.
> 
> As I write this with the CPU idle at the desktop with 1.250v temps are around 36-40c which seems normal but the high load temps are really confusing me. Is my H110i GT dying? Are these temps normal? What the hell is going on? Thanks


Hi there

These temps are way too high for my liking,can you check hoses on the H110,check if both hoses are cold or one is hot or cold and mainly check if pump is working and check fans as well,but at the end you will find,you will have better temps with normal high end air cooler like is NH-D15 this has been in my case I've better temps with NH-D15 than with any bloody AIO,do you have any spare air cooler which you can try ?

Can you check yours fans on the case how fast they're spinning and what ambient temperature you have ? You can try replace TIM on CPU,which I would try at least,with H100i I've used Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut or NT-H1 wuith which I've got best temps

Hope this helps

Thanks,Jura


----------



## SmackHisFace

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jura11*
> 
> Hi there
> 
> These temps are way too high for my liking,can you check hoses on the H110,check if both hoses are cold or one is hot or cold and mainly check if pump is working and check fans as well,but at the end you will find,you will have better temps with normal high end air cooler like is NH-D15 this has been in my case I've better temps with NH-D15 than with any bloody AIO,do you have any spare air cooler which you can try ?
> 
> Can you check yours fans on the case how fast they're spinning and what ambient temperature you have ? You can try replace TIM on CPU,which I would try at least,with H100i I've used Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut or NT-H1 wuith which I've got best temps
> 
> Hope this helps
> 
> Thanks,Jura


One of the hoses is warm but its near my GTX 1080 so that might be making it warm. I just bought a H115i GTX off amazon to see whats going on as I dont have a spare cooler. I just fired up Intelburn test on maximum and hit 100c in less than 30 seconds with the pump and fans at full blast @ 1.250v. Something must be wrong.


----------



## SmackHisFace

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeadlessKnight*
> 
> That's way too high. It shouldn't reach 85C during gaming with 110i @ 1.25V. Make sure all the fans are working, and the pump is working properly. make sure the cooler makes proper contact to the CPU. If your PC is dusty clean it with an air blower, changing TIM may also help.


Not sure how to tell if the pump is working. When I unplug the pump I cant even get into windows without 100c temps so its clearly doing something but maybe its in the process of dying. I ordered an H115i GTX to see whats going on with my cooler. Temps hit 100c within 30 seconds of intelburn test on maximum with fans and pump at max also.


----------



## jura11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmackHisFace*
> 
> One of the hoses is warm but its near my GTX 1080 so that might be making it warm. I just bought a H115i GTX off amazon to see whats going on as I dont have a spare cooler. I just fired up Intelburn test on maximum and hit 100c in less than 30 seconds with the pump and fans at full blast @ 1.250v. Something must be wrong.


Hi there

I would contact Corsair and RMA cooler because this is more likely looking like pump failure there or you have air lock which I've got,if you are getting almost instant hit 100C then this looking like pump failure there

Hope this helps

Thanks,Jura


----------



## patryk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jura11*
> 
> Hi there
> 
> Sadly yours board doesn't offer such feature like reading external temps sensor
> 
> This sensor should be plugged to yours reservoir, usually reservoir have free G1/4 ports or if radiator do have free G1/4 then I would use there, but still you will need something what can read that sensor like is fan controller
> 
> Hope this helps
> 
> Thanks, Jura


And my AIO kraken x61 with software shows me liquid temperature (26~38c)

What is the recommended liquid temperature in custom water ?


----------



## jura11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patryk*
> 
> And my kraken x61 with software shows me liquid temperature (26~38c)


Hi there

That's temperature of yours AIO liquid and if you will get something like is custom water loop then you will be not knowing water temperature as most of the CPU or GPU blocks doesn't have temperature sensor

Hope this helps

Thanks, Jura


----------



## SpeedyIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmackHisFace*
> 
> One of the hoses is warm but its near my GTX 1080 so that might be making it warm. I just bought a H115i GTX off amazon to see whats going on as I dont have a spare cooler. I just fired up Intelburn test on maximum and hit 100c in less than 30 seconds with the pump and fans at full blast @ 1.250v. Something must be wrong.


Are you sure it's an H115i GTX? I don't think that is a valid Corsair part number. It is pretty confusing because they have renamed a bunch of AIO products. The biggest thing is to understand that Corsair does not make any of these pumps or radiators. They OEM them from either CoolIT or Asetek. Most of the new ones are from Asetek becauase Asetek and CoolIT are in litigation about patent infringement. Asetek is going after CoolIT. That is unfortunate since it made Corsair decide to move forward with Asetek AIO systems which use pumps with inferior firmware and fan controllers. Generally, get an AIO with a CoolIT pump if you can. Stay away from model numbers with GTX. GT good, GTX bad.

CoolIT Sourced Units
• H80, H80i
• H100, H100i
• H110i GT, H110i

Asetek Sourced Units
• H80i GT, H80i V2
• H100i GTX, H100i V2
• H110i GTX, H115i

• CoolIT H110i + H110iGT have two fan controllers and H100i + H80i have four fan controllers, all Asetek only have one.
Asetek still only has one fan controller, with a Y cable so both fans will always receive the same control signal.
• CoolIT can use any temperature source, Asetek can only use the Cooler Temperature.
(This is fixed)
• CoolIT firmware can be updated, Asetek can't
• CoolIT reports the pump speed to CPU_FAN, Asetek reports a fan speed.

Check out the Corsair forum or just Google it - you will see many people running into problems trying to control Asutek pumps.

http://forum.corsair.com/v3/showthread.php?t=156901

I realize this is tangental to your temperature issue but thought since you are buying current model Corsair AIO coolers, that you may want to be aware of the differences.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptSpig*
> 
> ROG Overclocking Guide For Core i7 5960X, 5930K & 5820K
> Good processor samples can achieve 4.6GHz Uncore frequency in tandem with CPU core frequency at the same value. Depending upon the processor sample, this may require cache voltage in the region of 1.35~1.45V.
> I only use this for bench marking not 24/7. Temps on the CPU never gets above 60c.


well.. you didn't say it was for benching.


----------



## CptSpig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> well.. you didn't say it was for benching.


Thanks for watching out for us on Overclock.net.








My daily OC is 4.2 @ 1.185v on the core and no ring OC.


----------



## SmackHisFace

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpeedyIV*
> 
> Are you sure it's an H115i GTX? I don't think that is a valid Corsair part number. It is pretty confusing because they have renamed a bunch of AIO products. The biggest thing is to understand that Corsair does not make any of these pumps or radiators. They OEM them from either CoolIT or Asetek. Most of the new ones are from Asetek becauase Asetek and CoolIT are in litigation about patent infringement. Asetek is going after CoolIT. That is unfortunate since it made Corsair decide to move forward with Asetek AIO systems which use pumps with inferior firmware and fan controllers. Generally, get an AIO with a CoolIT pump if you can. Stay away from model numbers with GTX. GT good, GTX bad.
> 
> CoolIT Sourced Units
> • H80, H80i
> • H100, H100i
> • H110i GT, H110i
> 
> Asetek Sourced Units
> • H80i GT, H80i V2
> • H100i GTX, H100i V2
> • H110i GTX, H115i
> 
> • CoolIT H110i + H110iGT have two fan controllers and H100i + H80i have four fan controllers, all Asetek only have one.
> Asetek still only has one fan controller, with a Y cable so both fans will always receive the same control signal.
> • CoolIT can use any temperature source, Asetek can only use the Cooler Temperature.
> (This is fixed)
> • CoolIT firmware can be updated, Asetek can't
> • CoolIT reports the pump speed to CPU_FAN, Asetek reports a fan speed.
> 
> Check out the Corsair forum or just Google it - you will see many people running into problems trying to control Asutek pumps.
> 
> http://forum.corsair.com/v3/showthread.php?t=156901
> 
> I realize this is tangental to your temperature issue but thought since you are buying current model Corsair AIO coolers, that you may want to be aware of the differences.


Yea you are right its called a Corsair Hydro Series H115i Extreme Performance Liquid CPU Cooler , Black. My current cooler which I suspect is faulty is the H110i GT not the GTX.

Which of these coolers is best? Is the H110i really better than the H115i? My main concern is performance. I plan on leaving the pump and fans both on quiet mode, which I have been doing on my H110i GT. The H110i is about 5 dollars cheaper than the H115i but that doesn't really make a difference to me. https://www.amazon.com/Corsair-Extreme-Performance-Liquid-Cooler/dp/B019955RNQ/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1490054109&sr=8-1&keywords=h115i&th=1


----------



## patryk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jura11*
> 
> Hi there
> 
> That's temperature of yours AIO liquid and if you will get something like is custom water loop then you will be not knowing water temperature as most of the CPU or GPU blocks doesn't have temperature sensor
> 
> Hope this helps
> 
> Thanks, Jura


What is the recommended liquid temperature in custom water ?


----------



## Streetdragon

i would say: stay under 35-40° and you are fine. Colder is better


----------



## jura11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patryk*
> 
> What is the recommended liquid temperature in custom water ?


Hi there

Most of tubing is good up to 60°C and personally I'm very happy with temps around 20-30°C that's with lower ambient temperatures, but usually you want as above lower or cold water temperature. In hot weather(30°C) I would expect water temperature will be at 35°C on load

Hope this helps

Thanks, Jura


----------



## patryk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jura11*
> 
> Hi there
> 
> Most of tubing is good up to 60°C and personally I'm very happy with temps around 20-30°C that's with lower ambient temperatures, but usually you want as above lower or cold water temperature. In hot weather(30°C) I would expect water temperature will be at 35°C on load
> 
> Hope this helps
> 
> Thanks, Jura


Since my temperature AIO is (27 ~ 38c) and in custom water cooling the same is where the difference in temperature between AIO / CLC ?


----------



## jura11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patryk*
> 
> Since my temperature AIO is (27 ~ 38c) and in custom water cooling the same is where the difference in temperature between AIO / CLC ?


Hi there

Mostly is down to radiator which on yours is aluminium and most of the radiators for custom water cooling are copper based and have way less FPI and CPU block etc

Hope this helps

Thanks, Jura


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptSpig*
> 
> Good processor samples can achieve 4.6GHz Uncore frequency in tandem with CPU core frequency at the same value. Depending upon the processor sample, this may require cache voltage in the region of 1.35~1.45V.


I don't agree with this, mine does 4.6GHz on Cache at 1.3Vcache


----------



## CptSpig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> I don't agree with this, mine does 4.6GHz on Cache at 1.3Vcache


You my friend have a outstanding chip!


----------



## kgtuning

My cache isn't stable worth a damn.. but my Gigabyte UD5 doesn't have an oc socket either. So I leave mine stock 3ghz.


----------



## patryk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jura11*
> 
> Hi there
> 
> Mostly is down to radiator which on yours is aluminium and most of the radiators for custom water cooling are copper based and have way less FPI and CPU block etc
> 
> Hope this helps
> 
> Thanks, Jura


What do you think about it EK-XLC Predator 360 ?


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptSpig*
> 
> You my friend have a outstanding chip!


----------



## jura11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patryk*
> 
> What do you think about it EK-XLC Predator 360 ?


Hi Patryk

EK Predator 360 is not bad, you should gain a few degrees but how much hard to say, if you will gain any decent drop

Where you will gain is at less noise, I would try on yours to replace fans for something better like are Phanteks PH-F140MP or Noiseblocker which should lower temps on yours and you should have quieter system as well

Personally I would switch back to air, have look on NH-D15 or NH-D15S or Cryorig R1 Ultimate or Universal

Water cooling can be expensive and if its worth you will need to decide at the end, but I wouldn't for sure never go with any AIO or CLC

Hope this helps

Thanks, Jura


----------



## SmackHisFace

Just an update. I was having issues with my H110i GT hitting temps of 100c within 30 seconds of Intel burn test at 1.250v. Got my new H115i hooked up and max temp is now 69C. Over 30C improvement. Something was definitely wrong with my old H110i GT. Now Im going to RMA it and sell it. Thanks for the help guys.


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmackHisFace*
> 
> Just an update. I was having issues with my H110i GT hitting temps of 100c within 30 seconds of Intel burn test at 1.250v. Got my new H115i hooked up and max temp is now 69C. Over 30C improvement. Something was definitely wrong with my old H110i GT. Now Im going to RMA it and sell it. Thanks for the help guys.


Glad you figured it out. That is a huge difference in temps.


----------



## domrockt

Sooo Guys an Girls,
I count me in the Haswell-e Club








This is as far as i come with overclocking my I7-5820K

Stable 4,4Ghz with 1.332Vcore
Cache clock is 4Ghz RingV is 1.33V it wont go any higher than 4Ghz stable no matter how much Volts i give it.

my 5820k will boot with 4.7Ghz @ 1.42Vcore but the temps are waaaaaaay out of Hand ....

i could manage a stable OC 4.6Ghz with 1.4Vcore i think but my 360 Rad is overwhelmed by this oc and my Fury tri-X in the loop xD
iam lookin around for a cheap 120mm 60mm thick which i could put into my case and hope for the best ..








any tipps an go for making the Haswell-e more comfy? like better Voltage all around? 2k sites of thread are a bit much to check for the fine tuning details.. sry for asking but i would apreciate any feedback!!











X99.png 8143k .png file


----------



## SmackHisFace

Another day another problem. So now that I got my temp issue sorted out Im having still having the crashing issue that altered me to the high temps in the first place. Im running a 5820k at 4.5GHZ @1.315v with a midly OC 1080. For the first few months it ran rock solid passing hours and hours of Intel burn test, Real bench, BF1 etc etc, but Im getting some crashing in Watchdogs 2 now. I had a BSOD that said Watchdog Time out(I know ironic because Im playing watch dogs 2) Ive also had some random crashes of the game that always happen right when I shoot my gun but I can force close the game with task manager.

Does this log from event Viewer(which occurred about the same time my game crashed) mean anything to anyone? Is there a better way to diagnose what is making me crash every 1-4 hours in watch dogs 2? Is there a better way to find out what is causing the BSOD or game crashes aside from just turning the OC off spending hours playing hoping it crashes?


http://imgur.com/GK56t


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmackHisFace*
> 
> Another day another problem. So now that I got my temp issue sorted out Im having still having the crashing issue that altered me to the high temps in the first place. Im running a 5820k at 4.5GHZ @1.315v with a midly OC 1080. *For the first few months it ran rock solid passing hours and hours of Intel burn test, Real bench, BF1 etc etc*, but Im getting some crashing in Watchdogs 2 now. I had a BSOD that said Watchdog Time out(I know ironic because Im playing watch dogs 2) Ive also had some random crashes of the game that always happen right when I shoot my gun but I can force close the game with task manager.
> 
> Does this log from event Viewer(which occurred about the same time my game crashed) mean anything to anyone? Is there a better way to diagnose what is making me crash every 1-4 hours in watch dogs 2? Is there a better way to find out what is causing the BSOD or game crashes aside from just turning the OC off spending hours playing hoping it crashes?
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/GK56t


well.. first, don;t do that again. it unnecessarily ages your cpu. That said, Download a copy of "who Crashed" or better "bluescreen viewer" to have a look at the last man standing... eg, it will not necessarily tell you the root cause of the crash. Only way top know 100% is to analyze the dump file.


----------



## SmackHisFace

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> well.. first, don;t do that again. it unnecessarily ages your cpu. That said, Download a copy of "who Crashed" or better "bluescreen viewer" to have a look at the last man standing... eg, it will not necessarily tell you the root cause of the crash. Only way top know 100% is to analyze the dump file.


Okay So Im running Blue screen viewer and it sees the 4 BSODs ive had recently. How would I analyze the dump file?


http://imgur.com/0GZhl

 is what I see


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmackHisFace*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> well.. first, don;t do that again. it unnecessarily ages your cpu. That said, Download a copy of "who Crashed" or better "bluescreen viewer" to have a look at the last man standing... eg, it will not necessarily tell you the root cause of the crash. Only way top know 100% is to analyze the dump file.
> 
> 
> 
> Okay So Im running Blue screen viewer and it sees the 4 BSODs ive had recently. How would I analyze the dump file?
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/0GZhl
> 
> is what I see
Click to expand...

99% sure its too low VCore


----------



## SmackHisFace

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> 99% sure its too low VCore


That would make sense because my adaptive voltage was dipping under load as low as 1.305v. Im trying it on fixed at 1.315 now. Thanks


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmackHisFace*
> 
> Okay So Im running Blue screen viewer and it sees the 4 BSODs ive had recently. How would I analyze the dump file?
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/0GZhl
> 
> is what I see


How would you analyze it? Best to head over to the Winforums (like winseven or winten forums) and look for help or guidance with that. What was the last thing to fold?
Oh and BTW -0 just post your pics here directly using the picture tool in the editor. these 3rd party sites are bloated with adware.


and yeah, hal and the nt kernel is likely vcore. was it a 101 or a 124 bsod? 124 can be vcore but can also be many other things. you should check your ram stability.


----------



## kgtuning

gawd, one day realbench passes the next day it doesn't. I've never had so many issues overclocking.


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> gawd, one day realbench passes the next day it doesn't. I've never had so many issues overclocking.


How long do you run RealBench ?


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> How long do you run RealBench ?


only the 15 minute run.. as the test finishes the machine reboots


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> How long do you run RealBench ?
> 
> 
> 
> only the 15 minute run.. as the test finishes the machine reboots
Click to expand...

There's a bug with certain video cards that when the bench finishes the PC BSODs. If you have SLI disable the SLI before running RealBench. Other than that if it runs an hour and only crashes when program stops it DOES mean your PC is RealBench stable.


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> There's a bug with certain video cards that when the bench finishes the PC BSODs. If you have SLI disable the SLI before running RealBench. Other than that if it runs an hour and only crashes when program stops it DOES mean your PC is RealBench stable.


HA that is exactly what I'm testing now... this machine has two gtx970's in sli so that is probably the issue.


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> only the 15 minute run.. as the test finishes the machine reboots


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> only the 15 minute run.. as the test finishes the machine reboots


Do you have MSI AB or PX opened during test ?


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> Do you have MSI AB or PX opened during test ?


no but I had sli enabled, but I also thought that if realbench rebooted the machine at the end it meant it wasnt stable.


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> no but I had sli enabled


Ok.
Our friend Kedarwolf speaks about 1 hour test for RB.
From My side, I run it 8 hours full RAM test to approve an overclock.
ASUS advises to run it at least 4 hours.


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> no but I had sli enabled, but I also thought that if realbench rebooted the machine at the end it meant it wasnt stable.


You do not have RAM issues ?


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> no but I had sli enabled
> 
> 
> 
> Ok.
> Our friend Kedarwolf speaks about 1 hour test for RB.
> From My side, I run it 8 hours full RAM test to approve an overclock.
> ASUS advises to run it at least 4 hours.
Click to expand...

One hour usually is fine but some will run two hours of RealBench to be sure. For testing memory you want to use stressapptest 1-2 hours or HCI MemTest configured properly to at least 400%

For CPU cache AIDA64 cache only stress test four hours or so is good.

Watch your temps with HWInfo sensors only, best to keep under 80C CPU and CPU package for all tests.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> Do you have MSI AB or PX opened during test ?
> 
> 
> 
> no but I had sli enabled, but I also thought that if realbench rebooted the machine at the end it meant it wasnt stable.
Click to expand...

It's a bug with more than one Nvidia video card with RealBench. If disabling SLI doesn't fix it I can tell you if you take one card out of the PC, RealBench won't crash when it exits.


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> It's a bug with more than one Nvidia video card with RealBench. If disabling SLI doesn't fix it I can tell you if you take one card out of the PC, RealBench won't crash when it exits.


hmm I think I'd pass on that... I'm watercooled and fully acrylic tubed.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> It's a bug with more than one Nvidia video card with RealBench. If disabling SLI doesn't fix it I can tell you if you take one card out of the PC, RealBench won't crash when it exits.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hmm I think I'd pass on that... I'm watercooled and fully acrylic tubed.
Click to expand...

Oh my...


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Oh my...


No worries, This machine is only for gaming with no other use. I use a laptop for everyday stuff. Even the most demanding game doesn't load the computer like these stress tests. I'm just trying to make it as "stable" as possible.


----------



## Kimir

That why I love the rampage board with the switches to disable pci-e lane.








btw there is a new version of realbench, as another user on the BW-E wrote : http://www.overclock.net/t/1601679/broadwell-e-thread/5610_30#post_25945480
Don't know if that would fix the crash after finish thingy.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> no but I had sli enabled, but I also thought that if realbench rebooted the machine at the end it meant it wasnt stable.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> No worries, This machine is only for gaming with no other use. I use a laptop for everyday stuff. Even the most demanding game doesn't load the computer like these stress tests. I'm just trying to make it as "stable" as possible.


it is probably Luxmark. use the most recent drivers, and if possible switch off the second card (pcie lane switch if the board has them). Otherwise, just use x264 benchmark and test your GPUs some other way.
https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B7gpMyj43ZFjSzJ4Nm0xT3pobjA


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> it is probably Luxmark. use the most recent drivers, and if possible switch off the second card (pcie lane switch if the board has them). Otherwise, just use x264 benchmark and test your GPUs some other way.
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B7gpMyj43ZFjSzJ4Nm0xT3pobjA


It was SLI being on... So I turned off sli and now all the 15 minute runs pass. Now for the long tests. thanks guys!


----------



## SmackHisFace

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> How would you analyze it? Best to head over to the Winforums (like winseven or winten forums) and look for help or guidance with that. What was the last thing to fold?
> Oh and BTW -0 just post your pics here directly using the picture tool in the editor. these 3rd party sites are bloated with adware.
> 
> 
> and yeah, hal and the nt kernel is likely vcore. was it a 101 or a 124 bsod? 124 can be vcore but can also be many other things. you should check your ram stability.


I just updated my bios which lists ram compatibility as a fix(My ram is 3000mhz) as well as changing Vcore to static 1.315. So far so good but the BSODs have been very sporadic so it may take some time. As for 101 or 124 Im not sure aside from this picture saying 124 and 133.


----------



## SpeedyIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmackHisFace*
> 
> Yea you are right its called a Corsair Hydro Series H115i Extreme Performance Liquid CPU Cooler , Black. My current cooler which I suspect is faulty is the H110i GT not the GTX.
> 
> Which of these coolers is best? Is the H110i really better than the H115i? My main concern is performance. I plan on leaving the pump and fans both on quiet mode, which I have been doing on my H110i GT. The H110i is about 5 dollars cheaper than the H115i but that doesn't really make a difference to me. https://www.amazon.com/Corsair-Extreme-Performance-Liquid-Cooler/dp/B019955RNQ/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1490054109&sr=8-1&keywords=h115i&th=1


If you are interested in the gory details about Asetek verses CoolIt pumps and fan controllers, and firmware. here is a copy of a post from the Corsair forum, where their own guy says the Asetek firmware is "silly"


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:
Originally Posted by Corsair Dustin View Post
The Asetek hardware is...silly. I can't say more than that. But the controller in it is significantly weaker than the one in the CoolIT-based H110i GT.

We'll probably try to cobble together a hack, but don't get your hopes up.

I wish I could tell you. There are some astonishing limitations to the Asetek hardware.
Thank you and I am starting to feel the Asetek protocol is micky mouse when compared to CoolIT. I keep trying to figure out how to make the Asetek firmware do what the CoolIT does and it looks like many things are impossible. I can guess why the new coolers are Asetek and suspect Corsair had little option.

With it comes to CL I never get my hopes up . SIV is as I suspected and 5.03 Beta-00 now has all the code for the software solution . See http://forum.corsair.com/forums/showthread.php?p=796244.

Corsair have specified that there are no differences between H100iV2 and H100iGTX firmware, see http://forum.corsair.com/forums/showthread.php?p=832507. I expect this is incorrect, see http://forum.corsair.com/forums/showthread.php?p=864594

The firmware differences are huge and even Corsair admit "Asetek hardware is...silly".
CoolIT H110i + H110iGT have two and H100i + H80i have four fan controllers, all Asetek only have one.
CoolIT can use any temperature source, most Asetek can only use the Cooler Temperature. AFAIK the H115i + H100iV2 + H80iV2 can use any, but only for the fan.
CoolIT firmware can be updated, Asetek can't, see http://forum.corsair.com/forums/showthread.php?p=793290
CoolIT lights have far more functionality than the Asetek, see http://forum.corsair.com/forums/showthread.php?p=861485.
CoolIT reports the pump speed to CPU_FAN, Asetek reports a fan speed.
I suspect the H115i/H100iV2/H80iV2 may report half the pump speed , but AFAIK Corsair have not specified this to be the situation .
CoolIT use the standard Microsoft HID Device Driver, Asetek need a special Device Driver which caused a BSOD on my system, see http://forum.corsair.com/forums/showthread.php?p=845182.
If Corsair were sensible they would release the CoolIT based H100iGT.

All the different 280mm coolers can be rather confusing, with luck this will help.
Asetek make the H115i which replaced the older H110iGTX.
CoolIT make the H110i which replaced the older H110iGT.
The CoolIT H110i will fit Ryzen (AM4) without needing the special AM4 bracket that Corsair failed to provide in a timely manor.
Cooling wise all four coolers are much the same, are powered by a SATA power connector and provide a total of 2 amps for the PWM fans.
Only PWM fans are supported by all four.
The CoolIT coolers have two fan controllers and the Asetek ones only have one so only report one fan speed.
The CoolIT coolers report the pump speed to the CPU_FAN header and the Asetek ones a fan speed, the same fan speed is reported via USB as the H110iGTX fan speed.
Because Asetek coolers don't report the pump speed to the CPU fan header it's tricky to get the pump speed 'till Windows is installed which makes it tricky to know if the pump is faulty when initially building the system.
I suspect the H115i may report half the pump speed , but AFAIK Corsair have not specified this to be the situation .
The H115i has improved firmware over the H110iGTX, see http://forum.corsair.com/forums/showthread.php?p=864594
All CoolIT coolers have far better firmware than Asetek coolers, see http://forum.corsair.com/forums/showthread.php?p=795986.
There are far more LED control options with the CoolIT coolers, see http://forum.corsair.com/forums/showthread.php?p=861485 and my post above it.
I recommend the CoolIT H110i as the CoolIT firmware has more facilities than the Asetek and it reports both fan speeds. The older CoolIT H110iGT is my 2nd choice.



Here is the link - Scroll down to the 9th and 10th posts. If you hang out on the Corsair Link forum, you will quickly discover how buggy that program is and how much Corsair does not care about that fact. Look for posts by Red-Ray. He has written a program called SIV that actually works with Corsair LINK products. It does WAY more than LINK, and a bunch of other stuff too. It is a bit cumbersome to get around in but once you are used to it, SIV is a life saver!

http://forum.corsair.com/forums/showthread.php?p=796027


----------



## patryk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jura11*
> 
> Hi Patryk
> 
> EK Predator 360 is not bad, you should gain a few degrees but how much hard to say, if you will gain any decent drop
> 
> Where you will gain is at less noise, I would try on yours to replace fans for something better like are Phanteks PH-F140MP or Noiseblocker which should lower temps on yours and you should have quieter system as well
> 
> Personally I would switch back to air, have look on NH-D15 or NH-D15S or Cryorig R1 Ultimate or Universal
> 
> Water cooling can be expensive and if its worth you will need to decide at the end, but I wouldn't for sure never go with any AIO or CLC
> 
> Hope this helps
> 
> Thanks, Jura


And what do you think about this set RayStorm Pro D5 Photon RX480 ?

the price the same as the EK-KIT X360 Only that he has 480 cooler

which set radiator is better for low fan speed EK-CoolStream XE 360 Triple (16fpi) or RX480 Quad Fan Radiator V3 (13fpi) ?


----------



## Streetdragon

i played a bit more with my cpu.. without HT i can lower my voltage from 1,38 to 1,32. maybe even lower at the same speed (4.8Ghz)
OCCT 55° with water @ 20°.
got a little boost in blade and soul. crap game is using only one core/thread-.-

HT off 4.9 Ghz got not stable. dont wanna go higer with voltage.


----------



## jura11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patryk*
> 
> And what do you think about this set RayStorm Pro D5 Photon RX480 ?
> 
> the price the same as the EK-KIT X360 Only that he has 480 cooler
> 
> which set radiator is better for low fan speed EK-CoolStream XE 360 Triple (16fpi) or RX480 Quad Fan Radiator V3 (13fpi) ?


Hi Patryk

This kit Photon D5 RX480 looks good there,just be sure you could fit that radiator in yours case there, if not then you can mount radiator as external with Koolance external rad mount

I would thought so XSPC RX480 is better suited for low speed fans than XE360, XE360 really like fans running above 1200RPM and this RX480 is great radiator for 600-1200RPM fan operation and XE360 would say is great for 1200-1500RPM+ fan operation but that's my view on XE360

Low FPI is better for low speed fans but not so good for fast speed fans or you will not gain a lot going with fast speed fan on low FPI radiator

Hope this helps

Thanks, Jura


----------



## Kravicka

joining leaderboard http://valid.x86.fr/0qqzsl


----------



## domrockt

is that leaderboard broken? i waitet for Days now to show up after filling out the Formula ? or am i to stupit?


----------



## done12many2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *domrockt*
> 
> is that leaderboard broken? i *waitet* for Days now to show up after filling out the Formula ? *or am i to stupit?*


It's kinda hard to say no to your question when you just typed what you did.


----------



## CptSpig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *domrockt*
> 
> is that leaderboard broken? i waitet for Days now to show up after filling out the Formula ? or am i to stupit?


I filled out the forum a while back and nothing. So I messaged the person who supposed to be updating and no response. So I think it's broken.


----------



## domrockt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *done12many2*
> 
> It's kinda hard to say no to your question when you just typed what you did.

















i see what i did there .... haha nice made me laugh









so it is "broken" <---- YES

am I to stupid? <---- who knows? i dont think so


----------



## Kravicka

OP last online in 2016 ..so yeah


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptSpig*
> 
> I filled out the forum a while back and nothing. So I messaged the person who supposed to be updating and no response. So I think it's broken.


yeah, the OP is AWOL


----------



## kgtuning

Well if someone really wanted to they could contact a staff member and ask to take over the thread. At least thats how it use to be.. I've retired for long enough that rules might have changed. but its an FYI.

as a side note I seem to have found a "stable" overclock.. [email protected] and 2666mhz ram with 13-13-13-33 timings.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> Well if someone really wanted to they could contact a staff member and ask to take over the thread. At least thats how it use to be.. I've retired for long enough that rules might have changed. but its an FYI.
> 
> as a side note I seem to have found a "stable" overclock.. [email protected] and 2666mhz ram with 13-13-13-33 timings.


unless the google sheet is shared by the owner, it's a non-starter.


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> unless the google sheet is shared by the owner, it's a non-starter.


didnt know that about the google sheet.


----------



## patryk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jura11*
> 
> Hi Patryk
> 
> This kit Photon D5 RX480 looks good there,just be sure you could fit that radiator in yours case there, if not then you can mount radiator as external with Koolance external rad mount
> 
> I would thought so XSPC RX480 is better suited for low speed fans than XE360, XE360 really like fans running above 1200RPM and this RX480 is great radiator for 600-1200RPM fan operation and XE360 would say is great for 1200-1500RPM+ fan operation but that's my view on XE360
> 
> Low FPI is better for low speed fans but not so good for fast speed fans or you will not gain a lot going with fast speed fan on low FPI radiator
> 
> Hope this helps
> 
> Thanks, Jura


I decided PHANTEKS Enthoo Primo white , RayStorm Pro D5 Photon RX480 and SPLITTY9


----------



## jura11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patryk*
> 
> I decided PHANTEKS Enthoo Primo white , RayStorm Pro D5 Photon RX480 and SPLITTY9


Hi Patryk

Good decision with Phanteks Enthoo Primo, its great case just add at bottom 240 or 280mn radiator, have look on Mayhem Havoc series they're cheap around £30 and are well worth radiators in my view

https://mayhems.co.uk/radiators/mayhems-havoc-240-mm-radiator/

You should have better temps on long run, if you will go with 280mm radiator then you can use Phanteks supplied fans with case which are very good radiators

As for SPLITTY9 this should be OK, but with Enthoo Primo you will have semi PWM splitter as well which can control up to 10-12 fans just pain is you need same fans like on radiator and on case, due this SPLITTY9 is great thing to add but if you can find this Swiftech 8W-PWM-SPL-ST 8 Way PWM Splitter With SATA Connector then I would get this one

Putting loop together is not hard there, just use good tools and measure twice and cut once

Hope this helps

Thanks, Jura


----------



## patryk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jura11*
> 
> Hi Patryk
> 
> Good decision with Phanteks Enthoo Primo, its great case just add at bottom 240 or 280mn radiator, have look on Mayhem Havoc series they're cheap around £30 and are well worth radiators in my view
> 
> https://mayhems.co.uk/radiators/mayhems-havoc-240-mm-radiator/
> 
> You should have better temps on long run, if you will go with 280mm radiator then you can use Phanteks supplied fans with case which are very good radiators
> 
> As for SPLITTY9 this should be OK, but with Enthoo Primo you will have semi PWM splitter as well which can control up to 10-12 fans just pain is you need same fans like on radiator and on case, due this SPLITTY9 is great thing to add but if you can find this Swiftech 8W-PWM-SPL-ST 8 Way PWM Splitter With SATA Connector then I would get this one
> 
> Putting loop together is not hard there, just use good tools and measure twice and cut once
> 
> Hope this helps
> 
> Thanks, Jura


Noiseblocker eLoop B12-PS (400-1500rpm) or Noiseblocker eLoop B12-1 (800rpm) for cooler ? (Water cooling will only be used on the processor

a graphics card msi gtx 1070 x gaming at full speed fans inaudible and the temperature reaches 70 c so there is no need to pay the same amount to water cooling a
graphics card)


----------



## jura11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patryk*
> 
> Noiseblocker eLoop B12-PS (400-1500rpm) or Noiseblocker eLoop B12-1 (800rpm) for cooler ?


Hi Patryk

Personally I'm running Noiseblocker BlackSilent Fan XLP 1000-2000RPM PWM which are very nice fans and push enough air although they are not good as EK Vardar F3 1850RPM or F4 1850RPM,but I bought these fans for £5.99 each which is very good price for fan

Which fan to get,have look on Phanteks PH-F120MP or as above EK Vardar F4 1850RPM which are very popular but in my case they whine in low RPM

Hope this helps

Thanks, Jura


----------



## patryk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patryk*
> 
> Noiseblocker eLoop B12-PS (400-1500rpm) or Noiseblocker eLoop B12-1 (800rpm) for cooler ?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jura11*
> 
> Hi Patryk
> 
> Personally I'm running Noiseblocker BlackSilent Fan XLP 1000-2000RPM PWM which are very nice fans and push enough air although they are not good as EK Vardar F3 1850RPM or F4 1850RPM,but I bought these fans for £5.99 each which is very good price for fan
> 
> Which fan to get,have look on Phanteks PH-F120MP or as above EK Vardar F4 1850RPM which are very popular but in my case they whine in low RPM
> 
> Hope this helps
> 
> Thanks, Jura


actualy have Noiseblocker eloop 1300 pwm At full speed they are not audible. For that I will choose this fan Noiseblocker eLoop B12-PS (400-1500rpm) and set it to 800-1000rpm (RX480 Quad Fan Radiator V3 have 13 fpi) I think that such speed for such a fpi is enough


----------



## jura11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patryk*
> 
> actualy have Noiseblocker eloop 1300 pwm At full speed they are not audible. For that I will choose this fan Noiseblocker eLoop B12-PS (400-1500rpm) and set it to 800-1000rpm


Hi Patryk

Agree with Noiseblocker fans running mine mostly at 1000-1350RPM and still they're very quiet and at 1500RPM they're still OK not loud as EK Vardar fans at same RPM

In yours case you shouldn't hear them at 800-1000RPM

You will love Enthoo Primo case, its big heavy case and you will love build there, its one of the best case for water cooling although would love Caselabs

Hope this helps

Thanks, Jura


----------



## patryk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jura11*
> 
> Hi Patryk
> 
> Agree with Noiseblocker fans running mine mostly at 1000-1350RPM and still they're very quiet and at 1500RPM they're still OK not loud as EK Vardar fans at same RPM
> 
> In yours case you shouldn't hear them at 800-1000RPM
> 
> You will love Enthoo Primo case, its big heavy case and you will love build there, its one of the best case for water cooling although would love Caselabs
> 
> Hope this helps
> 
> Thanks, Jura


And one more thing which thermal paste use on the processor? Gelid GC-Extreme?


----------



## jura11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patryk*
> 
> And one more thing which thermal paste use on the processor? Gelid GC-Extreme?


Hi Patryk

Gelid GC-Extreme is OK, but I prefer personally Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut and use this mostly and on GPU I use Noctua NT-H1 with which I'm getting around 4°C better temps than with EK supplied TIM

Hope this helps

Thanks, Jura


----------



## patryk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jura11*
> 
> Hi Patryk
> 
> Gelid GC-Extreme is OK, but I prefer personally Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut and use this mostly and on GPU I use Noctua NT-H1 with which I'm getting around 4°C better temps than with EK supplied TIM
> 
> Hope this helps
> 
> Thanks, Jura


Is 1000 rpm enough for a 13 fpi cooler? I was 100% satisfied

Barrow G1/4" Matte Black Temperature Sensor if I will use it if it Aquacomputer aquaero read it?


----------



## jura11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patryk*
> 
> Is 1000 rpm enough for a 13 fpi cooler? I was 100% satisfied
> 
> Barrow G1/4" Matte Black Temperature Sensor if I will use it if it Aquacomputer aquaero read it?


Hi Patryk

Yes 1000RPM should be enough for such low FPI radiator, you will see what temps you will be getting but I would expect you will have good temps and good water delta with these fans and that RPM

Yes I would add this sensor for Aquaero if you can get as without knowing water temps hard to say how good cooling is yours and there is lots of variables why temps are low or high

Hope this helps

Thanks, Jura


----------



## patryk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jura11*
> 
> Hi Patryk
> 
> Yes 1000RPM should be enough for such low FPI radiator, you will see what temps you will be getting but I would expect you will have good temps and good water delta with these fans and that RPM
> 
> Yes I would add this sensor for Aquaero if you can get as without knowing water temps hard to say how good cooling is yours and there is lots of variables why temps are low or high
> 
> Hope this helps
> 
> Thanks, Jura


Thanks jura for all the answers: D

What liquid to use


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> didnt know that about the google sheet.


yeah, it does say something about HWE tho... this should be necro by now.


----------



## jura11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patryk*
> 
> Thanks jura for all the answers: D
> 
> What liquid to use


Hi there

No worries there, personally I use Mayhem Pastel Red, but you can use simple distilled water which is cheap

In my case I have used 1L of Mayhem Pastel Red with 1L of distilled water

Hope this helps

Thanks, Jura


----------



## patryk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jura11*
> 
> Hi there
> 
> No worries there, personally I use Mayhem Pastel Red, but you can use simple distilled water which is cheap
> 
> In my case I have used 1L of Mayhem Pastel Red with 1L of distilled water
> 
> Hope this helps
> 
> Thanks, Jura


EK Water Blocks Płyn EK-Ekoolant EVO Premix, Blood Red, 1000ml good price


----------



## patryk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jura11*
> 
> Hi there
> 
> No worries there, personally I use Mayhem Pastel Red, but you can use simple distilled water which is cheap
> 
> In my case I have used 1L of Mayhem Pastel Red with 1L of distilled water
> 
> Hope this helps
> 
> Thanks, Jura


which kit is better EK-KIT X360 or RayStorm Pro D5 Photon RX480 In terms of performance and quality?


----------



## jura11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patryk*
> 
> which kit is better EK-KIT X360 or RayStorm Pro D5 Photon RX480 In terms of performance and quality?


Hi there

I never owned XSPC only EK parts and EK is really well worth it in my view, with EK X360 you will get XE360 which is great radiator, but on this radiator you want to run push pull fans and depending on fans you will be running them at 1000-1200RPM as I'm running mine on this radiator

With EK you will get EK DDC 3.2 PWM Elite and with XSPC you will get D5 pump

Hope this helps

Thanks, Jura


----------



## patryk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jura11*
> 
> Hi there
> 
> I never owned XSPC only EK parts and EK is really well worth it in my view, with EK X360 you will get XE360 which is great radiator, but on this radiator you want to run push pull fans and depending on fans you will be running them at 1000-1200RPM as I'm running mine on this radiator
> 
> With EK you will get EK DDC 3.2 PWM Elite and with XSPC you will get D5 pump
> 
> Hope this helps
> 
> Thanks, Jura


They write that d5 is the best: D but kit x360 have 360mm radiator and rx480 have 480mm rad







Anyway, RX480 V3 Quad Fan Radiator will be more efficient For the same money unless I'm wrong ?


----------



## Nameless101

Hello,

I figure someone in this thread might be able to help with a strange problem that I've run into.

Until recently I've been running my overclocks with fully manual voltages, but I figured I might as well try with Adaptive to save a bit on idle voltages. I set up my voltages so that I filled in the Additional turbo mode CPU core voltage (also set the offsets similarly for cache and system agent), but then when I saved and tried to boot it gets stuck on q code 95 (PCI Bus Request Resources, according to manual). After a reset I get to the screen of a failed overclock. Anyone got any idea what I might be getting wrong in the settings?


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nameless101*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> I figure someone in this thread might be able to help with a strange problem that I've run into.
> 
> Until recently I've been running my overclocks with fully manual voltages, but I figured I might as well try with Adaptive to save a bit on idle voltages. I set up my voltages so that I filled in the Additional turbo mode CPU core voltage (also set the offsets similarly for cache and system agent), but then when I saved and tried to boot it gets stuck on q code 95 (PCI Bus Request Resources, according to manual). After a reset I get to the screen of a failed overclock. Anyone got any idea what I might be getting wrong in the settings?


When I got Qcode 95 (Or 96), it was typically a Cache with bad settings.
Try to lower Cache freq or increase VCache (Don't go over 1.3V for 24/7).= and see if it helps.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nameless101*
> 
> Anyone got any idea what I might be getting wrong in the settings?


Adaptive cache voltage?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nameless101*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> I figure someone in this thread might be able to help with a strange problem that I've run into.
> 
> Until recently I've been running my overclocks with fully manual voltages, but I figured I might as well try with Adaptive to save a bit on idle voltages. I set up my voltages so that I filled in the Additional turbo mode CPU core voltage (also set the offsets similarly for cache and system agent), but then when I saved and tried to boot it gets stuck on q code 95 (PCI Bus Request Resources, according to manual). After a reset I get to the screen of a failed overclock. Anyone got any idea what I might be getting wrong in the settings?


double check that you do not have CPU SVID disabled.
offset cvache is fine, and if you figured out the offset to yield the same cache voltage as manual overrride, it should be fine.


----------



## PloniAlmoni

I'm having problems overclocking my Haswell-E i7 5820k. I have an ASRock Taichi x99 motherboard by the way, my new rig should be in my signature if you have other hardware questions.

I follow the ROG Haswell-E overclocking guide combined with some settings from this forum's Haswell overclocking guide, but even at 4.3GHz, much less 4.4 or 4.5 I get problems with compiling the Linux kernel as a primative first stress test before going to something like [email protected], and sometimes the desktop even freezes. I have cache at 3.3GHz, and voltage at 1.3V, among other settings detailed in the ROG guide and Haswell OC guide. I also when overclocking put the DDR4 at 2133 for testing. The system works fine at 4.0GHz using ASRock's automatic overclock settings, so it *can* overclock a bit... just not as much as I heard Haswell-E is capable of. I am using a Noctua D14 as my cooling solution and temps are great for CPU core according to lm_sensors, so that's not the issue.

(I'm doing this in Linux, I have Windows in a VM in PCIe passthrough configuration - it can play games that way and otherwise not present as much of a security and privacy issue...)

Have you got any further advice? Or maybe Intel is binning Haswell-E bad now that Broadwell-E is out and I should get used to 4GHz and little or no more? I can't say I'm unhappy though, 4GHz on 5820k is a lot better than 4.2GHz on a FX 8320e, or even 4.2GHz on an x58 Xeon before my ASUS p6t motherboard fried itself.


----------



## HeadlessKnight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PloniAlmoni*
> 
> I'm having problems overclocking my Haswell-E i7 5820k. I have an ASRock Taichi x99 motherboard by the way, my new rig should be in my signature if you have other hardware questions.
> 
> I follow the ROG Haswell-E overclocking guide combined with some settings from this forum's Haswell overclocking guide, but even at 4.3GHz, much less 4.4 or 4.5 I get problems with compiling the Linux kernel as a primative first stress test before going to something like [email protected], and sometimes the desktop even freezes. I have cache at 3.3GHz, and voltage at 1.3V, among other settings detailed in the ROG guide and Haswell OC guide. I also when overclocking put the DDR4 at 2133 for testing. The system works fine at 4.0GHz using ASRock's automatic overclock settings, so it *can* overclock a bit... just not as much as I heard Haswell-E is capable of. I am using a Noctua D14 as my cooling solution and temps are great for CPU core according to lm_sensors, so that's not the issue.
> 
> (I'm doing this in Linux, I have Windows in a VM in PCIe passthrough configuration - it can play games that way and otherwise not present as much of a security and privacy issue...)
> 
> Have you got any further advice? Or maybe Intel is binning Haswell-E bad now that Broadwell-E is out and I should get used to 4GHz and little or no more? I can't say I'm unhappy though, 4GHz on 5820k is a lot better than 4.2GHz on a FX 8320e, or even 4.2GHz on an x58 Xeon before my ASUS p6t motherboard fried itself.


What is the vcore/vccin at your respective OCs?. With X99 you have to tinker with core voltage and VCCIN which makes it a little harder to stabilize the core than the others that lack an IVR.
Early batches from 2014 and 2015 usually can't OC like the new J batches. I have seen very good OCs here from J batches in the owners club ranging from 4.5 to 4.7 GHz. My L batch 5820K reaches a wall at 4.4 GHz and I cannot get it stable 24/7 @ 4.5 GHz at safe settings. If you have an early batch it usually maxes out at 4.2-4.4 GHz.

Also the Vcache at 1.3v is a little too high. I would back it off below 1.25v to reduce any potential early degradation.


----------



## PloniAlmoni

As per the ASUS ROG oc guide for Haswell-E I'd set voltage at 1.3v for the CPU. What's VCCIN? I hadn't set vcache voltage at all, should I take it off "auto"?


----------



## HeadlessKnight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PloniAlmoni*
> 
> As per the ASUS ROG oc guide for Haswell-E I'd set voltage at 1.3v for the CPU. What's VCCIN? I hadn't set vcache voltage at all, should I take it off "auto"?


Yes. 1.3vcore max is correct as long as you have sufficient cooling for it . As for Vcache max is between 1.2-1.25v.
(VCCIN/VRIN/VInput/CPU Input Voltage) is the voltage regulator on the CPU and it is an essential part to adjust especially at high OCs. Standard stock usually is at 1.80V and the max advised is 1.95V. Also vdroop control or load-line calibration setting on mobo's BIOS affects this value not the Vcore.


----------



## jura11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patryk*
> 
> They write that d5 is the best: D but kit x360 have 360mm radiator and rx480 have 480mm rad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, RX480 V3 Quad Fan Radiator will be more efficient For the same money unless I'm wrong ?


Hi Patryk

Yes D5 pump is better pump than DDC pump but all depends on how many radiators and blocks you will be using

This RX480 v3 looks like is very good one radiator for low speed fans 600-1200RPM, just be sure yours case will fit that radiator

Have look on this review

http://thermalbench.com/2015/01/08/xspc-rx480-v3/

Hope this helps

Thanks, Jura


----------



## jura11

@PloniAlmoni

As above depends on batch number and cooling as well but my J batch 5820k will do 4.4GHz at 1.21v and 4.5Ghz at 1.29v

With 4.4GHz I'm running Input voltage only 1.74v and with 4.5Ghz I'm running 1.94v

But agree with some chips you need to run crazy voltage to achieve same frequency

Hope this helps

Thanks, Jura


----------



## patryk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jura11*
> 
> Hi Patryk
> 
> Yes D5 pump is better pump than DDC pump but all depends on how many radiators and blocks you will be using
> 
> This RX480 v3 looks like is very good one radiator for low speed fans 600-1200RPM, just be sure yours case will fit that radiator
> 
> Have look on this review
> 
> http://thermalbench.com/2015/01/08/xspc-rx480-v3/
> 
> Hope this helps
> 
> Thanks, Jura


From what I wrote above buy phantex enthoo primo white: D And I will only cool the processor, XSPC 1650rpm 120mm will be set to 7v


----------



## jura11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patryk*
> 
> From what I wrote above buy phantex enthoo primo white: D And I will only cool the processor, XSPC 1650rpm 120mm will be set to 7v


Hi Patryk

Should be OK, just I would get better CPU block, I really like EK blocks, running only EK blocks but maybe in yours case this CPU block will be OK

Hope this helps

Thanks, Jura


----------



## patryk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jura11*
> 
> Hi Patryk
> 
> Should be OK, just I would get better CPU block, I really like EK blocks, running only EK blocks but maybe in yours case this CPU block will be OK
> 
> Hope this helps
> 
> Thanks, Jura


What does not change the fact that it will be much lower temperature than what I have now nzxt kraken x61: D

This link you gave me from the charts shows that at 800 - 1200 rmp I get the optimal work and quiet and this radiator rx480 is in the top 2: D so there will be a difference


----------



## PloniAlmoni

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeadlessKnight*
> 
> What is the vcore/vccin at your respective OCs?. With X99 you have to tinker with core voltage and VCCIN which makes it a little harder to stabilize the core than the others that lack an IVR.
> Early batches from 2014 and 2015 usually can't OC like the new J batches. I have seen very good OCs here from J batches in the owners club ranging from 4.5 to 4.7 GHz. My L batch 5820K reaches a wall at 4.4 GHz and I cannot get it stable 24/7 @ 4.5 GHz at safe settings. If you have an early batch it usually maxes out at 4.2-4.4 GHz.
> 
> Also the Vcache at 1.3v is a little too high. I would back it off below 1.25v to reduce any potential early degradation.


I can't spot VCCIN in the BIOS settings for the x99 Taichi. There's a CPU i/o voltage setting, but that's much lower by default than people have been talking about in this thread, so I don't think that's it.


----------



## HeadlessKnight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PloniAlmoni*
> 
> I can't spot VCCIN in the BIOS settings for the x99 Taichi. There's a CPU i/o voltage setting, but that's much lower by default than people have been talking about in this thread, so I don't think that's it.


Go to OC Tweaker ===> FIVR Configuration ===> CPU Input Voltage.


----------



## PloniAlmoni

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeadlessKnight*
> 
> Go to OC Tweaker ===> FIVR Configuration ===> CPU Input Voltage.


I don't see it there. Here's the motherboard manual for my system, CPU Input Voltage is neither in the manual (see around page 67), nor in my BIOS:

http://asrock.pc.cdn.bitgravity.com/Manual/X99%20Taichi.pdf


----------



## HeadlessKnight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PloniAlmoni*
> 
> I don't see it there. Here's the motherboard manual for my system, CPU Input Voltage is neither in the manual (see around page 67), nor in my BIOS:
> 
> http://asrock.pc.cdn.bitgravity.com/Manual/X99%20Taichi.pdf


Go to page 68 you will find CPU Input Voltage







.


----------



## PloniAlmoni

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeadlessKnight*
> 
> Go to page 68 you will find CPU Input Voltage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Is that VCCU voltage offset? I don't see it there either. There's also CPU I/O voltage, that's at 1.05V by default, I think that's something else.

Edit: if it were a snake, it would have bit me. I think I see it in the manual at least....


----------



## HeadlessKnight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PloniAlmoni*
> 
> Is that VCCU voltage offset? I don't see it there either. There's also CPU I/O voltage, that's at 1.05V by default, I think that's something else.


I am sorry I chose something else in previous picture, here is the edit


----------



## PloniAlmoni

Thanks... now to see if I can find that in the BIOS. What's a good suggested value, in case I find it?


----------



## domrockt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PloniAlmoni*
> 
> Nope:
> 
> "Memory Test
> Enable/disable memory test during normal boot.
> Memory Test On Fast Boot
> Enable/disable memory test during fast boot.
> Memory Power Savings Mode
> Configure CKE and related memory power savings features.
> Maximum Aggregate Memory Performance
> Configure the maximum aggregate memory performance.
> FIVR Configuration
> CPU Vcore Voltage Mode
> Auto: For optimized settings.
> Override: The voltage is fixed.
> Vcore Voltage Additional Offset
> Configure the dynamic Vcore voltage added to the Vcore.
> CPU Cache Voltage Mode
> Auto: For optimized settings.
> Adaptive: Add voltage to the CPU Cache when the system is under heavy loading.
> Override: The voltage is fixed.
> CPU Cache Voltage Offset
> Configure the voltage for the CPU Cache. Setting the voltage higher may increase
> system stability when overclocking.
> System Agent Voltage Offset
> Configure the voltage for the System Agent. Setting the voltage higher may increase system
> stability when overclocking.
> CPU Integrated VR Faults
> Disable FIVR Faults to raise the threshold to trigger CPU over current protection
> and over voltage protection for better overclocking capabilities.
> CPU Integrated VR Efficiency Mode
> Enable FIVR Efficiency Management for power saving. Disable for better
> performance and overclocking capabili"
> 
> There's Vcore there, and Vcache, and some other settings, but no Input Voltage. That's a direct cut and paste from page 67. What am I missing?


i dont own that board but there must be an voltage hoovering @1.8v with a "default" setting. Afaik there is no other 1.8v default Voltage than CPU input voltage. Thats how i did it with my asus x99-a

I found a pic online..and did a screenshot


----------



## HeadlessKnight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PloniAlmoni*
> 
> Thanks... now to see if I can find that in the BIOS. What's a good suggested value, in case I find it?


It depends on the chip itself. But I don't recommend over 1.95V for 24/7, you might also have to adjust CPU load line calibration with it to stabilize more.


----------



## domrockt

1.8v for 24/7 clocks but depends in how well your CPU clocks.

1.95v is an good upper limit but not serious Bad. 2.1v is serious in my eyes


----------



## jura11

Hi there

I've run on my at 4.4GHz 1.79v input voltage which has been stable,depends on yours CPU then you can try raise that to 1.84v figure

At 4.5GHz I'm running 1.92v currently

Hope this helps

Thanks, Jura


----------



## Streetdragon

just an idea.
i know that it is possible to clock core higher or lower then the other.
i can do 1,38V 4.8Ghz on all cores (adaptive)
1,31 4.7Ghz on all cores (adaptive)

COULD i go on 5 cores 4,7 and on one 4,9Ghz with the same voltage(1,31V)? and how do i test that core? need more "umpfh" for a singe core game....


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Streetdragon*
> 
> just an idea.
> i know that it is possible to clock core higher or lower then the other.
> i can do 1,38V 4.8Ghz on all cores (adaptive)
> 1,31 4.7Ghz on all cores (adaptive)
> 
> COULD i go on 5 cores 4,7 and on one 4,9Ghz with the same voltage(1,31V)? and how do i test that core? need more "umpfh" for a singe core game....


I think you need the 6XXX chips to do per-core multiplier. On 5XXX chips, you can only do that on the first 2cores IIRC.


----------



## domrockt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I think you need the 6XXX chips to do per-core multiplier. On 5XXX chips, you can only do that on the first 2cores IIRC.


I have the 5820k and cannot set clocks for each core !


----------



## kgtuning

Maybe I'm confused but on my Gigabyte UD5 I have to set the multi on each core if not, it doesn't up the clock speed.


----------



## domrockt

i can set
Core 0 <---47
Core 1 <---47 or less
Core 2 <---'' or less but not higher than core 1
Core 3 <---'' or less but not higher than core 1 or 2 if core 2is lower than 1
and so on and on

so basicly i could go

Core 0 <--- 47
core 1 <---46
core 2 <----45
core 3<----44
core 4<---43
core 5<--42

but not

Core 0 <--- 47
core 1 <---46
core 2 <----47
core 3<----44
core 4<---47
core 5<--42

i can go

Core 0 <--- 47
core 1 <---46
core 2 <----46
core 3<----46
core 4<---46
core 5<--46

or

Core 0 <--- 47
core 1 <---47
core 2 <----47
core 3<----44
core 4<---44
core 5<--44

you get the idea. but in Windows it shows always the lowest Core as standart for all idk why..


----------



## patryk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patryk*
> 
> What does not change the fact that it will be much lower temperature than what I have now nzxt kraken x61: D


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jura11*
> 
> Hi there
> 
> I've run on my at 4.4GHz 1.79v input voltage which has been stable,depends on yours CPU then you can try raise that to 1.84v figure
> 
> At 4.5GHz I'm running 1.92v currently
> 
> Hope this helps
> 
> Thanks, Jura


What does not change the fact that it will be much lower temperature than what I have now nzxt kraken x61: D

This link you gave me from the charts shows that at 800 - 1200 rmp I get the optimal work and quiet and this radiator rx480 is in the top 2: D so there will be a difference


----------



## jura11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patryk*
> 
> What does not change the fact that it will be much lower temperature than what I have now nzxt kraken x61: D
> 
> This link you gave me from the charts shows that at 800 - 1200 rmp I get the optimal work and quiet and this radiator rx480 is in the top 2: D so there will be a difference


Hi there

Yes this radiator is great with low speed fans and you will see if you are really need push pull

Hope this helps

Thanks, Jura


----------



## Kravicka

Can someone tell me, what happen if

vcore is low
cpu cache voltage is low
input voltage is low

what kind of a issue i will be dealing with.

I have problem that sometime a get kinda freeze for 10-20sec i am pressing ctrl alt del. then it unfreeze and give me ctrl alt del screen then i exit tthat screen and i am continuing playing. (no windows error appear) can it be one of these voltages or more likely freezing GPU driver with tdrdelay 15 (note to mention i have it as DWORD(32b) on 64b win cos nothing was said about QWORD on microsoft web page.


----------



## Kimir

Well with those voltages too low, you can get bsod, freeze, crash.... you name it. Insuffisant cache voltage most often result in complete freeze, while the 2 others are known to lead to bsod.


----------



## domrockt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kravicka*
> 
> Can someone tell me, what happen if
> 
> vcore is low
> cpu cache voltage is low
> input voltage is low
> 
> what kind of a issue i will be dealing with.
> 
> I have problem that sometime a get kinda freeze for 10-20sec i am pressing ctrl alt del. then it unfreeze and give me ctrl alt del screen then i exit tthat screen and i am continuing playing. (no windows error appear) can it be one of these voltages or more likely freezing GPU driver with tdrdelay 15 (note to mention i have it as DWORD(32b) on 64b win cos nothing was said about QWORD on microsoft web page.


Did you overclock your GPU? It could be an on the edge GPU chip clock, usualy the screen freeze but with an edge clock it just restarts the driver or just as you wrote freeze for a litle time and gets on again.
Just back down 10mhz in the chip and if still happening 10mhz in the GPU RAM ..
I often see that with futuremark with a little black pauses but wont fail.

CPU VCore to low = often BSOD or total freeze.
Chache = same or just reboot.
Core VIn= often no win boot or just bsod.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kravicka*
> 
> Can someone tell me, what happen if
> 
> vcore is low
> cpu cache voltage is low
> input voltage is low
> 
> what kind of a issue i will be dealing with.
> 
> I have problem that sometime a get kinda freeze for 10-20sec i am pressing ctrl alt del. then it unfreeze and give me ctrl alt del screen then i exit tthat screen and i am continuing playing. (no windows error appear) can it be one of these voltages or more likely freezing GPU driver with tdrdelay 15 (note to mention i have it as DWORD(32b) on 64b win cos nothing was said about QWORD on microsoft web page.


That's usually GPU issue. I know on my 1080 Ti if I raise memory and Heaven freezes a few seconds, then resumes it happens that way. I need to lower the clocks on my GPU to fix it. Almost every time my frame rates would be lower as well until I reboot.









And I have my tdrdelay at 8.


----------



## Kravicka

Thanks, no complete freezes or bsods, so cpu OC shoud be ok... well i hate my GPU once again


----------



## domrockt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kravicka*
> 
> Thanks, no complete freezes or bsods, so cpu OC shoud be ok... well i hate my GPU once again


Aah cmon just back it up a notch, i think just 10mhz lower wont hurt your fps


----------



## Kravicka

yeah but i am already at 1430Mhz cos some rev1 980ti strix with some beta bios that support just 1.212V and is very unstable on clocks that are very common on normal good bios and card.


----------



## Kimir

Drop th voltage to 1.19v, profit. My 980Ti (and so does my 980KPE) prefer to have a slightly lower voltage to get higher clock. That's under water with gpu temp at about ~37°c under load.


----------



## navjack27

well i'm back over here now. finished with my ryzen honeymoon.

just getting my bearings back


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navjack27*
> 
> well i'm back over here now. finished with my ryzen honeymoon.
> 
> just getting my bearings back


Short honeymoon.


----------



## navjack27

Yah it's a boring unfinished product.


----------



## patryk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jura11*
> 
> Hi there
> 
> Yes this radiator is great with low speed fans and you will see if you are really need push pull
> 
> Hope this helps
> 
> Thanks, Jura


The colleague ordered the phanteks enthoo primo black and the quality of the very poor broken latches etc it is my NZXT h630 case is 1000 times better qualitatively I hope my case (phanteks enthoo primo white) will not have such problems


----------



## Nameless101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> When I got Qcode 95 (Or 96), it was typically a Cache with bad settings.
> Try to lower Cache freq or increase VCache (Don't go over 1.3V for 24/7).= and see if it helps.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Adaptive cache voltage?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> double check that you do not have CPU SVID disabled.
> offset cvache is fine, and if you figured out the offset to yield the same cache voltage as manual overrride, it should be fine.


Finally got the chance today to fix things up. It was indeed the cache voltage that was the culprit. I do find it odd though that in fully manual mode I was able to run with 1.13Vcache, whereas in adaptive it seems I need around 1.155Vcache. I also had troubles booting with the max voltage set, as opposed to how I set it now with the offset calculated. Anyway, I'm glad it's working, voltages are now dropping nicely at idle and after a few minor stress tests everything looks to be working smoothely. Thanks everyone for the suggestions.


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nameless101*
> 
> Finally got the chance today to fix things up. It was indeed the cache voltage that was the culprit. I do find it odd though that in fully manual mode I was able to run with 1.13Vcache, whereas in adaptive it seems I need around 1.155Vcache. I also had troubles booting with the max voltage set, as opposed to how I set it now with the offset calculated. Anyway, I'm glad it's working, voltages are now dropping nicely at idle and after a few minor stress tests everything looks to be working smoothely. Thanks everyone for the suggestions.












I had also the hanging Q95 code some weeks ago.
I had my Cache at 4.5GHz with Vache = 1.2V, fully stable in windows and passing 4 hours Aida64 Cache stress test and 8 hours HCI MemTest....But, when I rebooted the computer, randomly, I had a Qcode 95 hanging...
After many investigations, I solved by just raising Vcache from 1.2V to 1.24V (Offset mode = +362mV).


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nameless101*
> 
> Finally got the chance today to fix things up. It was indeed the cache voltage that was the culprit. I do find it odd though that in fully manual mode I was able to run with 1.13Vcache, whereas in adaptive it seems I need around 1.155Vcache. I also had troubles booting with the max voltage set, as opposed to how I set it now with the offset calculated. Anyway, I'm glad it's working, voltages are now dropping nicely at idle and after a few minor stress tests everything looks to be working smoothely. Thanks everyone for the suggestions.


if it was because cache was set to adaptive it's not surprising.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navjack27*
> 
> Yah it's a boring unfinished product.


oh man.. I was hoping you were not gonna say that.


----------



## jura11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patryk*
> 
> The colleague ordered the phanteks enthoo primo black and the quality of the very poor broken latches etc it is my NZXT h630 case is 1000 times better qualitatively I hope my case (phanteks enthoo primo white) will not have such problems


Hi Patryk

On my case top panel has been broken during the shipping and Phanteks replaced top panel without the asking questions and has been delivered within a few days

Some shipping companies really don't care about handling the items and you really need to take pictures sometimes and send back to Phanteks or seller

But case is well worth it

If yours case is 1000 better not sure, but I know Enthoo Primo is one of the best cases on market, have used like Corsair 750D or 900D, Thermaltake etc and Phanteks case is solid case and nothing broken so far, just full case with full gear like 7*3TB HDD plus 3*GPU and water cooling is very heavy

Be prepared empty is heavy as well

Hope this helps

Thanks, Jura


----------



## patryk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jura11*
> 
> Hi Patryk
> 
> On my case top panel has been broken during the shipping and Phanteks replaced top panel without the asking questions and has been delivered within a few days
> 
> Some shipping companies really don't care about handling the items and you really need to take pictures sometimes and send back to Phanteks or seller
> 
> But case is well worth it
> 
> If yours case is 1000 better not sure, but I know Enthoo Primo is one of the best cases on market, have used like Corsair 750D or 900D, Thermaltake etc and Phanteks case is solid case and nothing broken so far, just full case with full gear like 7*3TB HDD plus 3*GPU and water cooling is very heavy
> 
> Be prepared empty is heavy as well
> 
> Hope this helps
> 
> Thanks, Jura


I just ordered: D

PHANTEKS Enthoo Primo white
XSPC RayStorm D5 Photon RX480 V3
Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut, 1g Is not that enough?
aqua computer SPLITTY9
EK-Ekoolant EVO Premix, Blood Red, 1000ml
Phobya Thermosensor G1/4


----------



## navjack27

well since i'm pretty sure that 4.6ghz core and 4ghz cache is my max overclock i'm going to see how far i can push my ram! i've NEVER done ram overclocking before so this'll be fun and new.
so far i brought up the voltage to 1.4v and adjusted the system agent to something-i-forget-already.
i tightened up the timings from
16-17-17-37 (CL-RCD-RP-RAS)
to
14-16-16-37 (CL-RCD-RP-RAS)

memory benchmarks show an improvement i guess.
stock

OC'd


stock

OC'd


am i doin it right?


----------



## jura11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patryk*
> 
> I just ordered: D
> 
> PHANTEKS Enthoo Primo white
> XSPC RayStorm D5 Photon RX480 V3
> Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut, 1g Is not that enough?
> aqua computer SPLITTY9
> EK-Ekoolant EVO Premix, Blood Red, 1000ml
> Phobya Thermosensor G1/4


Hi Patryk

Looks good there









Yes 1g should be OK,I would recommend to use X pattern with Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut,this worked for me

Hope this helps

Thanks,Jura


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navjack27*
> 
> am i doin it right?


Looks like you are at 2800 in both shots, just tighter timings in the 2nd. Tightening the timings gave you a little bump, but not as much as going up a on the clock will. Try for 3000 MHz, or even straight on up to 3200 and see what happens. Might have to loosen the timings back up and add some DRAM voltage - overclocking the DRAM on X99 was one of the most frustrating things I've ever tried and I eventually gave it up and settled for 2666.


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> Looks like you are at 2800 in both shots, just tighter timings in the 2nd. Tightening the timings gave you a little bump, but not as much as going up a on the clock will. Try for 3000 MHz, or even straight on up to 3200 and see what happens. Might have to loosen the timings back up and add some DRAM voltage - overclocking the DRAM on X99 was one of the most frustrating things I've ever tried and I eventually gave it up and settled for 2666.


I gave up on 3000 and 3200.. my X99 just wouldn't play nice.. settled on 2666 13-13-13-33.


----------



## patryk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jura11*
> 
> Hi Patryk
> 
> Looks good there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes 1g should be OK,I would recommend to use X pattern with Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut,this worked for me
> 
> Hope this helps
> 
> Thanks,Jura


Soon I will start 4 fans on the push (7v) and see if it will be enough :"D


----------



## 8051

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> Looks like you are at 2800 in both shots, just tighter timings in the 2nd. Tightening the timings gave you a little bump, but not as much as going up a on the clock will. Try for 3000 MHz, or even straight on up to 3200 and see what happens. Might have to loosen the timings back up and add some DRAM voltage - overclocking the DRAM on X99 was one of the most frustrating things I've ever tried and I eventually gave it up and settled for 2666.


For me it seemed like getting my RAM to 3000+ MHz limited my CPU core overclock on my 5820 to < 4500.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> I gave up on 3000 and 3200.. my X99 just wouldn't play nice.. settled on 2666 13-13-13-33.


Welcome to the club. But only after you thoroughly play with VCCSA and VCCIO and BCLK can you say your IMC is a bad one.


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Welcome to the club. But only after you thoroughly play with VCCSA and VCCIO and BCLK can you say your IMC is a bad one.


oh man... I might try 3000mhz again. I still don't believe my IMC is that bad. lol but maybe it is.


----------



## navjack27

Really even with a good Mobo haswell-e is imc limited? My ram is only 2800 but... I mean... Should I loosen up the timing to whatever is the loosest and then attempt higher speed and then once I find the fastest speed tighten?
Same rules as I'd do with other overclocking.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navjack27*
> 
> Really even with a good Mobo haswell-e is imc limited? My ram is only 2800 but... I mean... Should I loosen up the timing to whatever is the loosest and then attempt higher speed and then once I find the fastest speed tighten?
> Same rules as I'd do with other overclocking.


I've been running 3200 c14 with 32 and 64GB of ram for... ever really. On two different chips. Might find some clues in this thread.
MOst times, it the ram kit that can't hit 3200 on x99 not the cpu IMC..


----------



## kgtuning

played with the strap 125 last night... no go. Next time Ill buy a 3200mhz ram kit.


----------



## DarthPeanut

I tried a couple memory kits with both my 5820k and now the 5960x without much luck getting them to run rated speed.

In the end... the older Ripjaw 4 series was the winner. Running 3200mhx on F4-3200C16Q-16GRK quad channel 16gb kit at 16-16-16-36 2t. Only catch was you have to set a min and max cache ratio or it will freeze with auto. It will run 15-15-15-35 2t or 16-16-16-36 1t as well when I tinkered a little but admittedly I am still educating on timings and such so I went back to default until I know more.


----------



## xkm1948

I am trying to push my 128gb ram to DDR4-3200. On ddr4-3000 it is rock solid, I can even run it at CR1 with the rest as xmp 14-14-14-34. At the same time I really want to used 100BCLK instead of 125 for the benefit of adaptive vcore. 3200 with 100BCLK is just not stable in any possible means. I get AIDA64 crush within 5 mins. Board is Sabertooth X99, 5820K with 4.25GHz OC and GSKILL ddr4-3000 128GB ram.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xkm1948*
> 
> I am trying to push my 128gb ram to DDR4-3200. On ddr4-3000 it is rock solid, I can even run it at CR1 with the rest as xmp 14-14-14-34. At the same time I really want to used 100BCLK instead of 125 for the benefit of adaptive vcore. 3200 with 100BCLK is just not stable in any possible means. I get AIDA64 crush within 5 mins. Board is Sabertooth X99, 5820K with 4.25GHz OC and GSKILL ddr4-3000 128GB ram.


that's asking a lot from the IMC. You'd be much beter off running 2666 with very tight timings than 3200 with loose ones anyway. Honestly, getting 128GB stable at 3000 is pretty amazing.


----------



## xkm1948

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> that's asking a lot from the IMC. You'd be much beter off running 2666 with very tight timings than 3200 with loose ones anyway. Honestly, getting 128GB stable at 3000 is pretty amazing.


Looks like I should be content with whatever I can get out it then.

Since at 3000 I am stable with 14-14-14-34 CR1, would it be safe to assume I can do something like 11-11-11-30 CR1 if I run 2666?

I will be pushing for higher CPU OC then if I cannot squeeze any more out of the RAM.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xkm1948*
> 
> Looks like I should be content with whatever I can get out it then.
> 
> Since at 3000 I am stable with 14-14-14-34 CR1, would it be safe to assume I can do something like 11-11-11-30 CR1 if I run 2666?
> 
> I will be pushing for higher CPU OC then if I cannot squeeze any more out of the RAM.


the benefits of a higher core OC heavily out weigh anything you could do with the ram.


----------



## Benny89

Got 5.0Ghz on 4790k stable in tests but crashes in BF1 after a while and reset/Boot. Fightning with Voltage right now for this magic 5.0Ghz


----------



## HeadlessKnight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Got 5.0Ghz on 4790k stable in tests but crashes in BF1 after a while and reset/Boot. Fightning with Voltage right now for this magic 5.0Ghz


Wrong thread


----------



## Kravicka

Lowered Voltages on my 5820k 4,5Ghz core/4Ghz cache to http://valid.x86.fr/6i0fsv from http://valid.x86.fr/0qqzsl and so far so good no bsod, no crash, no freeze. + input volltage at 1.88-1.9

maybe i can go even lower for sake of temperatures, but i am too lazy with tweaking when it start crashing


----------



## patryk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jura11*
> 
> Hi Patryk
> 
> Looks good there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes 1g should be OK,I would recommend to use X pattern with Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut,this worked for me
> 
> Hope this helps
> 
> Thanks,Jura


And how often should you clean the layout?


----------



## jura11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patryk*
> 
> And how often should you clean the layout?


Hi Patryk

I would say every 6 months or 1 year,just wash radiator prior to install with warm water as they can be dirty from flux and solder and wash/clean tubing with warm water as well and you should be OK

If you are will be using Pastel fluid like is Mayhem then I would replace fluid every year maybe

Every 2-3 months you should check radiator as well and dust build up on radiator

Hope this helps

Thanks, Jura


----------



## navjack27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kravicka*
> 
> Lowered Voltages on my 5820k 4,5Ghz core/4Ghz cache to http://valid.x86.fr/6i0fsv from http://valid.x86.fr/0qqzsl and so far so good no bsod, no crash, no freeze. + input volltage at 1.88-1.9
> 
> maybe i can go even lower for sake of temperatures, but i am too lazy with tweaking when it start crashing


check this out dude

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1VrGVlcu5fox80QmsLIqoldmYcTLdPm2rvT1R2i-LdWA/edit#gid=0


----------



## patryk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jura11*
> 
> Hi Patryk
> 
> I would say every 6 months or 1 year,just wash radiator prior to install with warm water as they can be dirty from flux and solder and wash/clean tubing with warm water as well and you should be OK
> 
> If you are will be using Pastel fluid like is Mayhem then I would replace fluid every year maybe
> 
> Every 2-3 months you should check radiator as well and dust build up on radiator
> 
> Hope this helps
> 
> Thanks, Jura


And how does the cleaning look like?

Do you use any cleaning agent, Or do you just replace the old liquid with a new one?


----------



## jura11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patryk*
> 
> And how does the cleaning look like?
> 
> Do you use any cleaning agent, Or do you just replace the old liquid with a new one?


Hi Patryk

If its all copper then you can use a bit of vinegar if blocks are dirty,if its nickel plated copper then I would clean only by warm water

Cleaning is simple, you will see if there is algae, some hoses do have plasticizer or some are free of them

Please have look on this

https://www.ekwb.com/blog/what-is-plasticizer/

I'm using right now EK clear tubing which after 3 months looks really bad, starting yellowing and will replace all tubing for Mayhem that's for sure

Regarding the fluid, use Mayhem which is best, usually you want to replace fluid every 6-12 months, you will see if tubing looks yellowish or will have white color inside which means is leaching and I would replace that tubing

You shouldn't be worried about that right now

Hope this helps

Thanks, Jura


----------



## mus1mus

You two better need to discuss those things in PM IMO.


----------



## patryk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jura11*
> 
> Hi Patryk
> 
> If its all copper then you can use a bit of vinegar if blocks are dirty,if its nickel plated copper then I would clean only by warm water
> 
> Cleaning is simple, you will see if there is algae, some hoses do have plasticizer or some are free of them
> 
> Please have look on this
> 
> https://www.ekwb.com/blog/what-is-plasticizer/
> 
> I'm using right now EK clear tubing which after 3 months looks really bad, starting yellowing and will replace all tubing for Mayhem that's for sure
> 
> Regarding the fluid, use Mayhem which is best, usually you want to replace fluid every 6-12 months, you will see if tubing looks yellowish or will have white color inside which means is leaching and I would replace that tubing
> 
> You shouldn't be worried about that right now
> 
> Hope this helps
> 
> Thanks, Jura


What do you say about it EK-Ekoolant EVO Premix, Blood Red, 1000ml ?


----------



## jura11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patryk*
> 
> What do you say about it EK-Ekoolant EVO Premix, Blood Red, 1000ml ?


Send me rather PM and we can discuss that through this as we will bloat thread over here

EK Ekoolant is based on Mayhem what I know and should be OK there and you should be OK

With custom water loop you need to do maintenance every few months etc

If you have more questions please PM me

Hope this helps

Thanks, Jura


----------



## jura11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> You two better need to discuss those things in PM IMO.


Agree there and sorry for that, these answers and questions went put of hand and sorry guys again

Thanks, Jura


----------



## patryk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jura11*
> 
> Send me rather PM and we can discuss that through this as we will bloat thread over here
> 
> EK Ekoolant is based on Mayhem what I know and should be OK there and you should be OK
> 
> With custom water loop you need to do maintenance every few months etc
> 
> If you have more questions please PM me
> 
> Hope this helps
> 
> Thanks, Jura


pumup lvl 2/5




still fan case no working


----------



## jura11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patryk*
> 
> pumup lvl 2/5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still fan case no working


Looks good Patryk,temps are pretty good as well there

Where did you plugged case fans? Did you plug the case fans to PWM fan hub?










Hope this helps

Thanks, Jura


----------



## patryk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jura11*
> 
> Looks good Patryk,temps are pretty good as well there
> 
> Where did you plugged case fans? Did you plug the case fans to PWM fan hub?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope this helps
> 
> Thanks, Jura


I hooked up to the CPU fan on the motherboard and the work and in the BIOS I set 40% fan speed




14 C less and pump lvl 4/5


----------



## jura11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patryk*
> 
> I hooked up to the CPU fan on the motherboard and the work and in the BIOS I set 40% fan speed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 14 C less and pump lvl 4/5


Hi Patryk

Looks like you are have now nice setup and you should be able push yours to 4.5Ghz with ease

Noise is OK,case fans I usually running them at 850-950RPM mostly

Hope this helps

Thanks, Jura


----------



## patryk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jura11*
> 
> Hi Patryk
> 
> Looks like you are have now nice setup and you should be able push yours to 4.5Ghz with ease
> 
> Noise is OK,case fans I usually running them at 850-950RPM mostly
> 
> Hope this helps
> 
> Thanks, Jura


I did a longer test and...



And the temperature is not satisfying me and I only have fans on the push (7v)


----------



## Streetdragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patryk*
> 
> I did a longer test and...
> 
> 
> 
> And the temperature is not satisfying me and I only have fans on the push (7v)


what are your water temps? do you have a sensor in the loop? If not, was the radiator warm on touch? warmer than your hand or like the same(36° and so..)?
if it is colder, maybe wrong tim or wrong applyed it.
if not, krank up your fans


----------



## jura11

Agree with above something is wrong,try raise speed of fans and check if water reservoir is hot or warm and put reservoir on different place like I've,because on place where you have right now reservoir water tubing is touching GPU and this can affect water temp

Hope this helps

Thanks, Jura


----------



## patryk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jura11*
> 
> Agree with above something is wrong,try raise speed of fans and check if water reservoir is hot or warm and put reservoir on different place like I've,because on place where you have right now reservoir water tubing is touching GPU and this can affect water temp
> 
> Hope this helps
> 
> Thanks, Jura


The reservoir/cooler is lukewarm And this is the only place where it can be


----------



## patryk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jura11*
> 
> Agree with above something is wrong,try raise speed of fans and check if water reservoir is hot or warm and put reservoir on different place like I've,because on place where you have right now reservoir water tubing is touching GPU and this can affect water temp
> 
> Hope this helps
> 
> Thanks, Jura


I dismantled the grid from top much better




This solution will add pull ?


----------



## jura11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patryk*
> 
> I dismantled the grid from top much better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This solution will add pull ?


Hi Patryk

I've too removed top filter/panel and temps droped by 5-6°C, this top filter/panel is pretty restrictive

You can try run add fans to push pull but still think you should try raise fan speed

Hope this helps

Thanks,Jura


----------



## Streetdragon

you are already running preety high voltage. i would not push it further


----------



## patryk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Streetdragon*
> 
> you are already running preety high voltage. i would not push it further


Yes i know this is the maximum i will use but i wanted a lower temperature than my old AIO (93c pkb







)


----------



## ssateneth

Delidded my 5960X (yes, the soldered kind), worked great. Dropped 10C. Wanted to push it further by running naked and found someone here that sold me their MSI Delid Die Guard for LGA2011-v3. It worked as expected but I mishandled my 5960x during cleaning along the way; Lost 2 DRAM channels, other 2 worked sorta; often crashed during OS load/installation. After using some black silicon RTV to put the heatspreader back on, intel took it back, got a batch J625A860. Previous chip was a 4.7GHz silicon lottery batch J545A509.

Got the chip back (as well as motherboard, asus got me a refurb to replace my existing RVE due to POST code 53 with new chip and broken PCI-E eject tabs) and with everything more or less set up to go, this is what I ended up with.

i7-5960x 4700 core @ 1.31v, 4500 cache @ 1.25v
All c-states enabled, SVID enabled. Idle speeds are 1200mhz @ 0.75v, 1600mhz cache @ 0.6v, approx 20-25w die power consumption. With everything else, idle power at the wall is 120 watts.

4x16GiB DDR4-3200MHz 12-13-12-24 2T 250tRFC 32767 tREFI @ 1.5v
Tried putting RAM frequency higher, but refuses to post anywhere past 3250, regardless of timings. CPU VCCIO and SA seem to have no effect. Seems to be memory controller relaced. If someone has a recommended course of action of getting a higher frequency, that'd be great. The kit is certified for up to 3600MHz operation. I imagine a BW-E would happily run 3400+


----------



## patryk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jura11*
> 
> Hi Patryk
> 
> I've too removed top filter/panel and temps droped by 5-6°C, this top filter/panel is pretty restrictive
> 
> You can try run add fans to push pull but still think you should try raise fan speed
> 
> Hope this helps
> 
> Thanks,Jura


First need buy this LCD Temperature Sensor (Blue) V2 + G1/4" Plug Sensor

I connected the tube and did not come in contact with the graphics


I tightened the water block tighter and pulled the filter down from above



I reduced the voltage VCCIO 1.92 on 1.9 And as if stability improved

And one more
The pump is set to level 4/5 and the question is what level of pump should I set for the fans set to 7v?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patryk*
> 
> First need buy this LCD Temperature Sensor (Blue) V2 + G1/4" Plug Sensor
> 
> I connected the tube and did not come in contact with the graphics
> 
> 
> I tightened the water block tighter and pulled the filter down from above
> 
> 
> 
> *I reduced the voltage VCCIO 1.92 on 1.9 And as if stability improved*
> 
> And one more
> The pump is set to level 4/5 and the question is what level of pump should I set for the fans set to 7v?


this is a typo - right?


----------



## patryk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> this is a typo - right?


typo ?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patryk*
> 
> typo ?


yeah typo. I doubt you are running vccio at 1.90V silly.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssateneth*
> 
> Delidded my 5960X (yes, the soldered kind), worked great. Dropped 10C. Wanted to push it further by running naked and found someone here that sold me their MSI Delid Die Guard for LGA2011-v3. It worked as expected but I mishandled my 5960x during cleaning along the way; Lost 2 DRAM channels, other 2 worked sorta; often crashed during OS load/installation. After using some black silicon RTV to put the heatspreader back on, intel took it back, got a batch J625A860. Previous chip was a 4.7GHz silicon lottery batch J545A509.
> 
> Got the chip back (as well as motherboard, asus got me a refurb to replace my existing RVE due to POST code 53 with new chip and broken PCI-E eject tabs) and with everything more or less set up to go, this is what I ended up with.
> 
> i7-5960x 4700 core @ 1.31v, 4500 cache @ 1.25v
> All c-states enabled, SVID enabled. Idle speeds are 1200mhz @ 0.75v, 1600mhz cache @ 0.6v, approx 20-25w die power consumption. With everything else, idle power at the wall is 120 watts.
> 
> 4x16GiB DDR4-3200MHz 12-13-12-24 2T 250tRFC 32767 tREFI @ 1.5v
> Tried putting RAM frequency higher, but refuses to post anywhere past 3250, regardless of timings. CPU VCCIO and SA seem to have no effect. Seems to be memory controller relaced. If someone has a recommended course of action of getting a higher frequency, that'd be great. The kit is certified for up to 3600MHz operation. I imagine a BW-E would happily run 3400+


Straps.
Use 125 for 3333; Set DRAM to 2666 and change the strap.
Use 167 for 3555 or 3666 if you can. Set BCLK to RAM ratio 100:133 for 3555 and 100:100 for 3666.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssateneth*
> 
> Delidded my 5960X (yes, the soldered kind), worked great. Dropped 10C. Wanted to push it further by running naked and found someone here that sold me their MSI Delid Die Guard for LGA2011-v3. It worked as expected but I mishandled my 5960x during cleaning along the way; Lost 2 DRAM channels, other 2 worked sorta; often crashed during OS load/installation. After using some black silicon RTV to put the heatspreader back on, intel took it back, got a batch J625A860. Previous chip was a 4.7GHz silicon lottery batch J545A509.
> 
> Got the chip back (as well as motherboard, asus got me a refurb to replace my existing RVE due to POST code 53 with new chip and broken PCI-E eject tabs) and with everything more or less set up to go, this is what I ended up with.
> 
> i7-5960x 4700 core @ 1.31v, 4500 cache @ 1.25v
> All c-states enabled, SVID enabled. Idle speeds are 1200mhz @ 0.75v, 1600mhz cache @ 0.6v, approx 20-25w die power consumption. With everything else, idle power at the wall is 120 watts.
> 
> 4x16GiB DDR4-3200MHz 12-13-12-24 2T 250tRFC 32767 tREFI @ 1.5v
> Tried putting RAM frequency higher, but refuses to post anywhere past 3250, regardless of timings. CPU VCCIO and SA seem to have no effect. Seems to be memory controller relaced. If someone has a recommended course of action of getting a higher frequency, that'd be great. The kit is certified for up to 3600MHz operation. I imagine a BW-E would happily run 3400+


You're going to have a really hard time getting a 5960x over 3200 for 24/7 use, only way I know how is get it stable at 3200 then raise your blck up while raising voltages as well, it'll increase your core, cache and RAM clocks all at the same time, but all three will need more voltage to stay stable.


----------



## patryk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yeah typo. I doubt you are running vccio at 1.90V silly.


actualy 1.88


----------



## Cyb3r

ok i'm trying to get a 32gb kit as a replacement for my 16gb kit of ripjaws 4 (F4-3200C16-4GRK) they're running at 3200mhz atm on my Msi Gaming ack 9 (i'm rebuilding the box and swapping to the rampage V edi 10 when i get my new case unwrapped (rma from nanoxia they've really been awesome btw)

Would you guys replace it with a trident Z 3200mhz 32gb kit or a https://www.gskill.com/en/product/f4-3000c15q-16grk?

I know the cpu can handle 3200mhz ram but the qvl list for haswell-e hasn't been updated for 3200mhz


----------



## navjack27

Never heard of nanoxia before. Neat cases


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyb3r*
> 
> ok i'm trying to get a 32gb kit as a replacement for my 16gb kit of ripjaws 4 (F4-3200C16-4GRK) they're running at 3200mhz atm on my Msi Gaming ack 9 (i'm rebuilding the box and swapping to the rampage V edi 10 when i get my new case unwrapped (rma from nanoxia they've really been awesome btw)
> 
> Would you guys replace it with a trident Z 3200mhz 32gb kit or a https://www.gskill.com/en/product/f4-3000c15q-16grk?
> 
> I know the cpu can handle 3200mhz ram but the qvl list for haswell-e hasn't been updated for 3200mhz


The best kit you can find for haswell e and such board is trident z 3200mhz. 32gb=4*8gb. CL14.

I run it on ASUS Deluxe II With i7-5930k at 3200mhz 13-14-13-34. 1T. @. Vdimm=1.4V


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patryk*
> 
> actualy 1.88


Then your chip will die soon....

Aren't you talking about Vccin ?

Max recommanded value for vccio is 1.1v


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patryk*
> 
> actualy 1.88


Are you really talking about VCCIO? If so, you got a big problem there buddy.

Don't get confused with VCCIN.


----------



## Desolutional

If it was 1.88 it would probably be in chip heaven by now.


----------



## patryk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> Then your chip will die soon....
> 
> Aren't you talking about Vccin ?
> 
> Max recommanded value for vccio is 1.1v


EH yes me bad Vccin


----------



## DarthPeanut

Has anyone tried the Galax HOF memory with X99 like the Asus X99 deluxe motherboard.

Its not on the approved tested list naturally so unsure what results but I really am tempted to try it.


----------



## Kimir

They are not approved for x99 because they are dual channel kit, although they uses B-die samsung.
I'd give them a try but I don't have 300€ to spend on memory right now.


----------



## Hawk777th

What is normal Aida CPU VRM voltage for 5960X? I am showing 1.9? Is this normal?

I am at 4.3 @ 1.18v Adaptive might try backing it down some still.


----------



## DarthPeanut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> They are not approved for x99 because they are dual channel kit, although they uses B-die samsung.
> I'd give them a try but I don't have 300€ to spend on memory right now.


Yea, you could run 2 kits of course but it is a gamble cause even 2 matching kits wont always run in quad channel. They have 3600mhz kits (x99 you probably would be likely to run more like 3000 to 3200 on them) on sale at 109$ per kit which is not bad honestly but not sure I would want to take the risk with them. Just such a nice looking memory kit and good price for high speed samsung b die... although the rated timings are just ok on them.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawk777th*
> 
> What is normal Aida CPU VRM voltage for 5960X? I am showing 1.9? Is this normal?
> 
> I am at 4.3 @ 1.18v Adaptive might try backing it down some still.


Should reflect what you are running for vccin/ input voltage.


----------



## Hawk777th

It's all on auto so guess that's correct.

Is 1.3V the max 24/7 for these cpus?


----------



## Desolutional

Around 1.35V, but it mainly depends on what voltage your cooling can keep cool under load. Keep the package below 80C.


----------



## Hawk777th

Mine is on 240 Rad so I keep it around 65C on AVX benchmarks.

I am going to try and back down from 1.18 and see how low I can go and be stable. Bios update changed all my stable Voltages.


----------



## navjack27

I know I've linked this before but hey hawk

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1VrGVlcu5fox80QmsLIqoldmYcTLdPm2rvT1R2i-LdWA/edit?usp=drivesdk

This might be helpful


----------



## Hawk777th

That is very helpful thanks!

I seem to remember getting over 4 leaving voltage stock on this CPU and I now realize that it only reads properly in Aida not HWmonitor so I dont know what it was so I am starting from scratch.

I am stable at 4.5 @ 1.2 so I am going to see what I can do 24/7 @ 4.3.


----------



## DarthPeanut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawk777th*
> 
> It's all on auto so guess that's correct.
> 
> Is 1.3V the max 24/7 for these cpus?


1.9 is up a bit from stock for cpu input voltage. Factory settings I would see about 1.8v and I increased to 1.85v currently with my OC (4.7ghz @ 1.285 vcore, seems to be a good sample).

You are most likely seeing more because auto is actually pushing a more voltage.

You might try backing it down a bit manually to find a slightly more conservative voltage. I would personally not expect to need 1.9v for your fairly mild OC. 1.9 is not unsafe per say but seems the motherboard auto setting is being excessive given your OC.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patryk*
> 
> actualy 1.88


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patryk*
> 
> EH yes me bad Vccin


lol - told ya.


----------



## patryk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> lol - told ya.


vccin 1.82 cpu 4.4 / 1.32v


----------



## Ithanul

Finally got my lazy butt around to installing this chip.

Gauntlet round now begins.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patryk*
> 
> vccin 1.82 cpu 4.4 / 1.32v


Does increasing VCCIN let you run less Vcore? Also what Vcore do you need for 4.3GHz, that might be a better long term overclock.


----------



## patryk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Does increasing VCCIN let you run less Vcore? Also what Vcore do you need for 4.3GHz, that might be a better long term overclock.


4.2 ghz / 1.255v


----------



## patryk

And what is the safe voltage for this processor for longer use (5820k)

(eh bad internet)


----------



## patryk

And what is the safe voltage for this processor for longer use (5820k)


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Finally got my lazy butt around to installing this chip.
> 
> Gauntlet round now begins.


folding is a good stability challenge!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patryk*
> 
> And what is the safe voltage for this processor for longer use (5820k)


core - you can run 1.4V if the cooling can handle it. cache.. stay below 1.3V (well below 1.3V).


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> folding is a good stability challenge!


Indeed, I always use [email protected] for stability checks.

If it can survive several days, then I call the clocks good.








Hopefully these clocks and temps be alright since I plan to use the chip in the upcoming BOINC Pentathlon.

Actually, the chip puts out good PPD on the core A7 units.


----------



## patryk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> folding is a good stability challenge!
> core - you can run 1.4V if the cooling can handle it. cache.. stay below 1.3V (well below 1.3V).


And max pkg temperature for longer user ?


----------



## Desolutional

What temperatures are you currently reaching? I try to stay below 80C during stress testing and 75C during encoding / Realbench.

And don't run the newest version of Prime95 or OCCT as they draw huge amounts of current due to synthetic AVX2 loads. Realbench or x.265 encoding are better tests, as well as [email protected]


----------



## Jpmboy

^^ This!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patryk*
> 
> And max pkg temperature for longer user ?


----------



## patryk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> What temperatures are you currently reaching? I try to stay below 80C during stress testing and 75C during encoding / Realbench.
> 
> And don't run the newest version of Prime95 or OCCT as they draw huge amounts of current due to synthetic AVX2 loads. Realbench or x.265 encoding are better tests, as well as [email protected]




game PKG ~60c

realbench


----------



## Kravicka

My 5820k hold now on
vcore 4,5Ghz 1.198V
cache 4Ghz 1,15V
VCCIN / Input / VRM voltage 1.88 boosting up to 1.9 (ppl talk about vccin, bios show input, programs show vrm)


----------



## navjack27

Just run CPU input at 1.9 fixed.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kravicka*
> 
> VCCIN / Input / VRM voltage 1.88 boosting up to 1.9 (ppl talk about vccin, bios show input, programs show vrm)


Reduce LLC, you don't want to counteract Vdroop - it's there to protect the processor. Vdroop will *reduce* the VCCIN under load.


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Reduce LLC, you don't want to counteract Vdroop - it's there to protect the processor. Vdroop will *reduce* the VCCIN under load.


hmm What should LLC be set at?


----------



## Desolutional

Ideally a setting which shows the VCCIN going lower when placed under load, it is different for different manufacturers, on the ASUS boards I run Level 6 or lower generally.

Stock Vdroop is quite a sizeable change, so to see what I mean, disable LLC and observe VCCIN changing under load with HWiNFO64 or another software.


----------



## kgtuning

good to know. thanks


----------



## Kravicka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Reduce LLC, you don't want to counteract Vdroop - it's there to protect the processor. Vdroop will *reduce* the VCCIN under load.


What ? I dont see the problem in that.

Idle - low load 1.88
midle - full load 1.9


----------



## mus1mus

That's VBoost you have there.


----------



## Kravicka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> That's VBoost you have there.


I had it on auto.

i tho that more load - it need more power - boost is good for stability, but i was trying something with input voltage and LLC for few minutes and i last tried i think 1.87 LLC7 did 40sec in aida64 CPu/FPU/cache stress and 1.89 LLC3 did 6+ min and i stopped it but in aida it was at lower voltage ...

i dont f...... get it, why its more stable at lower V etc.

Why there must be so many options


----------



## patryk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kravicka*
> 
> My 5820k hold now on
> vcore 4,5Ghz 1.198V
> cache 4Ghz 1,15V
> VCCIN / Input / VRM voltage 1.88 boosting up to 1.9 (ppl talk about vccin, bios show input, programs show vrm)


Lucky man


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> 1.86V is wayyy too much. This isn't like DDR3 man.


Such a sissy







, after few years of use, all 4 sticks still are working great at specs and at 3000 11-14 1.86V


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> Such a sissy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , after few years of use, all 4 sticks still are working great at specs and at 3000 11-14 1.86V


Talk about petty.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Talk about petty.


And extremely courageous to daily more than 1.6V.









I wonder if those sticks run at JEDEC spec normally any more.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

I'd hazard a guess that requiring that much voltage, something else might be a bit out of tune. Or more than a bit.


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> And extremely courageous to daily more than 1.6V.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if those sticks run at JEDEC spec normally any more.


Why don't you read my post again








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> all 4 sticks still *are working great at specs* and at 3000 11-14 1.86V


I don't see what's courageous about this, as I mentioned a couple years back MFR is rated at 1.8V


----------



## 8051

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> Such a sissy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , after few years of use, all 4 sticks still are working great at specs and at 3000 11-14 1.86V


Do you run that kind of voltage to reduce your timings? Or is it necessary to get to 3000 MHz. at all?


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8051*
> 
> Do you run that kind of voltage to reduce your timings? Or is it necessary to get to 3000 MHz. at all?


It's about tight timings. When going for frequency it is necessary to reduce voltage. MFR on air cooling reaches max frequency at 1.35-1.45V (1750-1820MHz on good sticks with air cooling)


----------



## 8051

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> It's about tight timings. When going for frequency it is necessary to reduce voltage. MFR on air cooling reaches max frequency at 1.35-1.45V (1750-1820MHz on good sticks with air cooling)


You mean Hynix MFR? I thought that was only DDR3?


----------



## Ithanul

Hmmm, really debating about taking the clocks a bit back on this 5960X just for the temps.

Though, the chip having no problems at the current clocks (4.6GHz). I just don't like seeing such high temps.
Should I be worrying over these temps or not?

Note: I do have one of my 980Tis folding at the same time. Its temps are at 42-43C.

Here a screen shot of temps and the BOINC load currently.



Though, darn, this chip going through WUs like it is butter.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Hmmm, really debating about taking the clocks a bit back on this 5960X just for the temps.
> 
> Though, the chip having no problems at the current clocks (4.6GHz). I just don't like seeing such high temps.
> Should I be worrying over these temps or not?
> 
> Note: I do have one of my 980Tis folding at the same time. Its temps are at 42-43C.
> 
> Here a screen shot of temps and the BOINC load currently.
> 
> 
> 
> Though, darn, this chip going through WUs like it is butter.


70C core temps.. what was the package temp? 80s?


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 70C core temps.. what was the package temp? 80s?


Around 78C.


----------



## TUFinside

First here is the configuration i'm using :

Asus X99-WS/IPMI

Xeon E5 1650 v3 @ 4Ghz

32 GB [email protected] 2400 CL13 100:100

I need some insight from overclockers around here ! It's about voltage of Vcore and VCCIN, BIOS says to keep a delta between 0.4 to 0.6v and currently my settings are 1.072 for the Vcore and 1.520 for VCCIN. So 0.448v delta, is it safe ? Monitor section shows VCCIN in red with this voltage !


----------



## 8051

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TUFinside*
> 
> First here is the configuration i'm using :
> 
> Asus X99-WS/IPMI
> 
> Xeon E5 1650 v3 @ 4Ghz
> 
> 32 GB [email protected] 2400 CL13 100:100
> 
> I need some insight from overclockers around here ! It's about voltage of Vcore and VCCIN, BIOS says to keep a delta between 0.4 to 0.6v and currently my settings are 1.072 for the Vcore and 1.520 for VCCIN. So 0.448v delta, is it safe ? Monitor section shows VCCIN in red with this voltage !


I've been above 1.2V VCCin for a while now. It's the only way I could get my memory to overclock to 1500MHz+ while o'clocking the core to 4440 MHz, well that and 1.374V Vcore.


----------



## TUFinside

So 1.52 VCCIN is not an issue vs default 1.80v with stock Vcore @ 1.07v ?


----------



## Alpina 7

What's up everyone it's been about a year since I've been on this forum.

So I've done a little bit of work to my system here the past couple months and I want to see your guys opinion.

I really kept things very basic and I'm still tuning and trying to lower the voltages. I'm stable currently.

5820k 4.4 Ghz @ 1.35v
Cache is 3.8 @ 1.25v

Corsair dom platinum [email protected] 1.4v

Highest temps I'm seeing after over nighting Aida 64 stress test is 64c and 63c in Real Bench (running 2 predAtor 360's in a loop cooling only the processor with a huge reservoir) and that's without the push and pull fans on the top rad because I messed my fan hub up and waiting for a replacement from EK. Atleast it's quiet though haha.

As far as the ram goes does it make a huge difference if I try and get them to 3000, or 3200? They're the ddr4 3000 version but I'm loving sticking to the 100 multiplier. But if I go any higher with the speed of these sticks I'll have to go to 125 and my CPU doesn't like that at 4.4 at all. I havnt messed with any other settings besides those. I do have my input voltage at 2.0v and my System agent set at 1.025v

Is this any good? Runs great. And I just got it stable so this weekend I'm going to work on bring those volages down but I'm getting no heat so...

I just don't get why you guys complicate things messing with all those complicated settings (not that its wrong or anything) but is keeping it simple such a bad idea? Lol

Where is @jpmboy havnt talked to him in awhile. I know your in here somewhere sir.


----------



## 8051

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TUFinside*
> 
> So 1.52 VCCIN is not an issue vs default 1.80v with stock Vcore @ 1.07v ?


I wouldn't think so. But I thought you were using an offset of 0.4V for VCCin?

A Vcore of 1.07V should never be an issue.


----------



## Desolutional

VCCIN is perfectly fine to have a large delta. C6 states drop Vcore to 0.000V with the VCCIN remaining at stock configuration (i.e. 1.80V for you), what you don't want to do is have too low a VCCIN, because it will cause instability. A safe upper limit for VCCIN is around 2.00V, but ASUS mobos recommend 1.95V (IIRC) in the BIOS for 24/7 use - I'd stick to 1.95V max.

I need 1.80V of VCCIN with LLC 6 or 1.86V with no LLC to have a stable 1.22V of Vcore, no issue with a large delta, every CPU is different. Also VCCIN doesn't contribute a large amount of heat to the CPU Package, so don't worry about temperature.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Around 78C.


yeah - that's pretty good tho, less than 10C above the hottest core.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TUFinside*
> 
> So 1.52 VCCIN is not an issue vs default 1.80v with stock Vcore @ 1.07v ?


it is not a good idea to undervolt the primary power rail to the cpu by that much. more than just vcore is pulled for that voltage source. if 1.8V works, leave it at that and the chip will run for eons. I'd check that the system is not VCCIN starved by rfunning soething like x265 benchmark at 4K, and 4x. get the correction factor as close to 1 as possible (>0.95 at least).


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yeah - that's pretty good tho, less than 10C above the hottest core.


Alright. I was a little worried. Good to hear that I am still in safe limits.

So far with BOINC project crunching, no hiccups, no blue screens, and no bad WUs. Seems the chip will do well in the Pent.


----------



## TUFinside

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> VCCIN is perfectly fine to have a large delta. C6 states drop Vcore to 0.000V with the VCCIN remaining at stock configuration (i.e. 1.80V for you), what you don't want to do is have too low a VCCIN, because it will cause instability. A safe upper limit for VCCIN is around 2.00V, but ASUS mobos recommend 1.95V (IIRC) in the BIOS for 24/7 use - I'd stick to 1.95V max.
> 
> I need 1.80V of VCCIN with LLC 6 or 1.86V with no LLC to have a stable 1.22V of Vcore, no issue with a large delta, every CPU is different. Also VCCIN doesn't contribute a large amount of heat to the CPU Package, so don't worry about temperature.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yeah - that's pretty good tho, less than 10C above the hottest core.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it is not a good idea to undervolt the primary power rail to the cpu by that much. more than just vcore is pulled for that voltage source. if 1.8V works, leave it at that and the chip will run for eons. I'd check that the system is not VCCIN starved by rfunning soething like x265 benchmark at 4K, and 4x. get the correction factor as close to 1 as possible (>0.95 at least).


Thank you so much, that is the answers i was expecting for









+1 rep for both of you kind sirs !

Peace


----------



## Ithanul

Well, the chip finally did a crash. Good thing the chip did it before the Pent.
Going to do some fine tuning tomorrow on the clock.


----------



## domrockt

I've encountered an strange behavior with my RAM ... Since i build my rig max stable was 2750mhz with an strap of 100.. 125 wont boot at all.. And now just today.. 125 strap and magical 3000mhz stable @ rated XMP. I set all values manually as always..

Ram Voltage is 1.4V nominated would be 1.35V

Yesterday


Today









nice, hm?


----------



## TUFinside

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *domrockt*
> 
> I've encountered an strange behavior with my RAM ... Since i build my rig max stable was 2750mhz with an strap of 100.. 125 wont boot at all.. And now just today.. 125 strap and magical 3000mhz stable @ rated XMP. I set all values manually as always..
> 
> Ram Voltage is 1.4V nominated would be 1.35V
> 
> Yesterday
> 
> 
> Today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nice, hm?


A miracle ! Hallelujah !


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Well, the chip finally did a crash. Good thing the chip did it before the Pent.
> Going to do some fine tuning tomorrow on the clock.


check that the VCCIN is enough to hold that 24/7 load. any bsod code?


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> What's up everyone it's been about a year since I've been on this forum.
> 
> So I've done a little bit of work to my system here the past couple months and I want to see your guys opinion.
> 
> I really kept things very basic and I'm still tuning and trying to lower the voltages. I'm stable currently.
> 
> 5820k 4.4 Ghz @ 1.35v
> Cache is 3.8 @ 1.25v
> 
> Corsair dom platinum [email protected] 1.4v
> 
> Highest temps I'm seeing after over nighting Aida 64 stress test is 64c and 63c in Real Bench (running 2 predAtor 360's in a loop cooling only the processor with a huge reservoir) and that's without the push and pull fans on the top rad because I messed my fan hub up and waiting for a replacement from EK. Atleast it's quiet though haha.
> 
> As far as the ram goes does it make a huge difference if I try and get them to 3000, or 3200? They're the ddr4 3000 version but I'm loving sticking to the 100 multiplier. But if I go any higher with the speed of these sticks I'll have to go to 125 and my CPU doesn't like that at 4.4 at all. I havnt messed with any other settings besides those. I do have my input voltage at 2.0v and my System agent set at 1.025v
> 
> Is this any good? Runs great. And I just got it stable so this weekend I'm going to work on bring those volages down but I'm getting no heat so...
> 
> I just don't get why you guys complicate things messing with all those complicated settings (not that its wrong or anything) but is keeping it simple such a bad idea? Lol
> 
> Where is @jpmboy havnt talked to him in awhile. I know your in here somewhere sir.


Someone help a guy out jeez ??


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> Someone help a guy out jeez ??


lol - not sure what you are asking help with... "Is this any good? Runs great. " I think you answered your own question.








regarding the ram, 3200 will be on strap 100, not 125, so it's worth a shot with those 2666 sticks, tho you are asking alot from a 2666 kit. just try 3200 with 16-18-18-42-1T at 1.425V after clrcmos IF you had XMP loaded. (if you have vsa on auto, you may need to control this if these timings work). If it can post and boot... you'll need to test stability, and that's not in line with "keeping it simple" - which is always a good strategy.








probably better off tightening timings @ 2666


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> check that the VCCIN is enough to hold that 24/7 load. any bsod code?


Found it.
This what I managed to find.


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> lol - not sure what you are asking help with... "Is this any good? Runs great. " I think you answered your own question.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regarding the ram, 3200 will be on strap 100, not 125, so it's worth a shot with those 2666 sticks, tho you are asking alot from a 2666 kit. just try 3200 with 16-18-18-42-1T at 1.425V after clrcmos IF you had XMP loaded. (if you have vsa on auto, you may need to control this if these timings work). If it can post and boot... you'll need to test stability, and that's not in line with "keeping it simple" - which is always a good strategy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> probably better off tightening timings @ 2666


My sticks are rated at 3000


----------



## Alpina 7

I don't know how to tighten timings when It comes to memory I really don't know anything about overlooking memory


----------



## mus1mus

Probably Hynix.

Don't use XMP. Set it to Manual.
Set BCLK to RAM Ratio to 100:133 if option is avaliable.
Set Memory clock to 3200.
Follow the default timings of the RAM.
Add a bit of DDR Voltage.
Try to boot.
If that fails, try to loosen the timings 1 step on the Primaries.


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Probably Hynix.
> 
> Don't use XMP. Set it to Manual.
> Set BCLK to RAM Ratio to 100:133 if option is avaliable.
> Set Memory clock to 3200.
> Follow the default timings of the RAM.
> Add a bit of DDR Voltage.
> Try to boot.
> If that fails, try to loosen the timings 1 step on the Primaries.


Ok cool. Yes they are corsair dominator platinum's DDR4 3000 so I'm pretty sure they are hynix

So 1.425v is "safe" on the ram


----------



## Alpina 7

OK can you explain to me how to loosen the timings one stop on the primary other than that it also straightforward


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Found it.
> This what I managed to find.


124... could be vcore, but what cache multi and voltage? 124 is commonly cache/IO on this platfirm.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> My sticks are rated at 3000


that's good. 3200 16-18-18-42-1T and 1.425V should do it. I had the same kit long ago. If 1T won't post, use 2T for now. Main thing is to find a voltage that will boot c16. If you have to go higher, the performance will fall off signigicantly.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> OK can you explain to me how to loosen the timings one stop on the primary other than that it also straightforward


eg, if tyhe stock timings are 14-16-16-38, loosen one step to 15-17-17-40. if you increase the first two by one each, increase tRAS by 2.


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 124... could be vcore, but what cache multi and voltage? 124 is commonly cache/IO on this platfirm.
> that's good. 3200 16-18-18-42-1T and 1.425V should do it. I had the same kit long ago. If 1T won't post, use 2T for now. Main thing is to find a voltage that will boot c16. If you have to go higher, the performance will fall off signigicantly.
> eg, if tyhe stock timings are 14-16-16-38, loosen one step to 15-17-17-40. if you increase the first two by one each, increase tRAS by 2.


Perfect I'll report back...

Is CL15 not possible?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> Perfect I'll report back...
> 
> Is CL15 not possible?


may be.. start at 16 and see if can hold that.. then you can tighten things up. First step is to find where 3200 will boot all sticks.


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> may be.. start at 16 and see if can hold that.. then you can tighten things up. First step is to find where 3200 will boot all sticks.


What's the most voltage I want to give these sticks?

You guys are awesome btw thanks as always


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> What's the most voltage I want to give these sticks?
> 
> You guys are awesome btw thanks as always


for 24/7 use stay below 1.5V and preferably below 1.45V. Some folks here may know better about those hynix sticks.


----------



## Alpina 7

Good deal.

Ok so as of now I'm at my computer been running stable for an hour and all last weekend. 4.5 @ 1.35v on the CPU.

@2666 my rams timings are showing cl16 16-18-18-36-2t before messing with them.

I'm going to up the voltage to 1.45 just to see what I can accomplish at 3200


----------



## Alpina 7

Ok booted up 3200 @1.430v timings loaded as follows;

CL17 17-18-18-36-2t

Running 15 minute realbench now


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> Ok booted up 3200 @1.430v timings loaded as follows;
> 
> CL17 17-18-18-36-2t
> 
> Running 15 minute realbench now


are you at c17 because 16 would not boot? (basically that's the ceiling for cas)


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> are you at c17 because 16 would not boot? (basically that's the ceiling for cas)


No it just loaded that way when I set it to 3200.

Havnt been able to get it to run a stress test at 3200 with the cache set at 3200 and ram voltage at 1.430
Trying 1.45v now


----------



## Alpina 7

Alright so far stable @ CL15 15-17-17-36-1t @ 1.45v

Wondering what I should do next. Hit me up when you get a chance bro. Thanks


----------



## Alpina 7

alright i think im done for the night until i hear from you guys. ran it cor a total of 3 hours. 2 on aida 64 and 1 on Real Bench. so far everything is looking great. let me know what you guys think and what my next move should be. right now im at 3200 @ 1.45v


----------



## Alpina 7

also could someone explain to me what the heck the XMP 2998 in this pic is? i dont know anything about that. its set to manual not xmp...


----------



## navjack27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yeah - that's pretty good tho, less than 10C above the hottest core.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it is not a good idea to undervolt the primary power rail to the cpu by that much. more than just vcore is pulled for that voltage source. if 1.8V works, leave it at that and the chip will run for eons. I'd check that the system is not VCCIN starved by rfunning soething like x265 benchmark at 4K, and 4x. get the correction factor as close to 1 as possible (>0.95 at least).


good idea... i think i'm purty gewd then xD


----------



## 8051

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TUFinside*
> 
> So 1.52 VCCIN is not an issue vs default 1.80v with stock Vcore @ 1.07v ?


I wouldn't think so. But I thought you were using an offset of 0.4V for VCCin?

A Vcore of 1.07V should never be an issue.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> also could someone explain to me what the heck the XMP 2998 in this pic is? i dont know anything about that. its set to manual not xmp...


I had read it's really difficult to get 3200 MHz RAM speed on a x99 platform. Good job.

I believe the XMP 2998 is a XMP timing that comes pre-programmed w/your Corsair RAM, so if you wanted to get to 3000 MHz w/your RAM you could just use the XMP setting for 2998 in your BIOS.


----------



## shadow85

i7-5930K @ 4.3 on 1.25 vCore. Temps are 64°C max with H240-X cooler. Is this any good?

Only done a few hours of gaming ME:A @4K with this so far. No other testing done.

Will try 4.4 tonight on 1.25 vCore.


----------



## navjack27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadow85*
> 
> i7-5930K @ 4.3 on 1.25 vCore. Temps are 64°C max with H240-X cooler. Is this any good?
> 
> Only done a few hours of gaming ME:A @4K with this so far. No other testing done.
> 
> Will try 4.4 tonight on 1.25 vCore.


only takes a couple secs to read that ur temps are just fine. "is this any good" only goes as far as, are you stable in what you do?


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8051*
> 
> I wouldn't think so. But I thought you were using an offset of 0.4V for VCCin?
> 
> A Vcore of 1.07V should never be an issue.
> I had read it's really difficult to get 3200 MHz RAM speed on a x99 platform. Good job.
> 
> I believe the XMP 2998 is a XMP timing that comes pre-programmed w/your Corsair RAM, so if you wanted to get to 3000 MHz w/your RAM you could just use the XMP setting for 2998 in your BIOS.


Thanks man. just gamed for 2 hours still running fine..

i dont have it set on xmp though. only manual. weird... and why does the volatages at the bottom of the same chart on cpu-z say 1.2 when im running 1.45? then the xmp one say 1.35v. lol


----------



## mus1mus

Those are pre-programmed specs.


----------



## domrockt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> also could someone explain to me what the heck the XMP 2998 in this pic is? i dont know anything about that. its set to manual not xmp...


Ram isnt just named Ram its DDR or DoubleDataRam

2998mhz : 2 = 1499mhz

or

1499 x 2 = 2998

you see where this leads?


----------



## mus1mus

*D*ouble *D*ata *R*ate.


----------



## domrockt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> *D*ouble *D*ata *R*ate.


smart alecks have no friends, ;P as we say in Germany, haha you got me there.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> also could someone explain to me what the heck the XMP 2998 in this pic is? i dont know anything about that. its set to manual not xmp...


that's the 3000 XMP. Ignore it now.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navjack27*
> 
> good idea... i think i'm purty gewd then xD


yup - looks fine.


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> that's the 3000 XMP. Ignore it now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yup - looks fine.


So are those timings good? Should I try and lower or stay? TryCL14?

Also what you guys think about the voltage? Is it too high? I could have sworn somewhere I read up to 1.65v


----------



## domrockt

I feel safe with 1.4V or 1.45V but i only would go @1.45V if my RAM would go way better on that setting.
you can surely try CL 14-16-16-28 just for the giggle if the PC wont Boot that timings just back em up again.

You cannot destroy your PC just by trying to lower your timings.

Also your timings are good


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *domrockt*
> 
> I feel safe with 1.4V or 1.45V but i only would go @1.45V if my RAM would go way better on that setting.
> you can surely try CL 14-16-16-28 just for the giggle if the PC wont Boot that timings just back em up again.
> 
> You cannot destroy your PC just by trying to lower your timings.
> 
> Also your timings are good


Can't wait to get it done. cL14 here I come.... what numbers on the timings should I mess with as well or are they good as is


----------



## domrockt

Make a Foto of your XMP timings and just change those your CPU Z shows you.



There is alot you can tinker about but let those others in "auto"


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> Can't wait to get it done. cL14 here I come.... what numbers on the timings should I mess with as well or are they good as is


before going lower, test the timings with either HCi memtest or googlestressapptest. check this thread: http://www.overclock.net/t/1569364/official-ddr4-z170-z270-and-x99-24-7-memory-stability-thread/0_20
Tightening up on whacked timings can be fatal. remember, a bad cpu oc simply crashes, fouled ram can corrupt an OS install beyond rescue and not give any signs it is happening.


----------



## Cyb3r

trident z's up and running now gonna push later to see if they boot at 1t ^^


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> before going lower, test the timings with either HCi memtest or googlestressapptest. check this thread: http://www.overclock.net/t/1569364/official-ddr4-z170-z270-and-x99-24-7-memory-stability-thread/0_20
> Tightening up on whacked timings can be fatal. remember, a bad cpu oc simply crashes, fouled ram can corrupt an OS install beyond rescue and not give any signs it is happening.


after an hour of testing this is what i got...



so wierd because i ran aida 64 over night last night and everything seemed perfect









what do i do now?

Loosened the timings a bit and re-running the tests. CL15 17-18-18-38 1T this time


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> after an hour of testing this is what i got...
> 
> 
> 
> so wierd because i ran aida 64 over night last night and everything seemed perfect
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what do i do now?


yeah - aid64 needs days to find an error. GSAT is the fastest. 1h and the ram is 99.99% solid. You can run gsat thru BASH in windows 10 if you don't want to install linux mint. That said, best to run HCI with one instance per thread (so for your 6 core... open 12 instances and divide 90% of installed ram evenly between them. here''s a bat file for 16/64GB - place in the HCI folder, edit to your hardware specifics, change txt to bat and double click. I think you need th epro version, but try and see on the new v5 HCi. Easy.

memtest20_64GB.txt 1k .txt file


down load a copy of Asrock timing configurator from any of their x99 motherboard support links. install and post a snip of the astc window. let's have a look at the timings.


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yeah - aid64 needs days to find an error. GSAT is the fastest. 1h and the ram is 99.99% solid. You can run gsat thru BASH in windows 10 if you don't want to install linux mint. That said, best to run HCI with one instance per thread (so for your 6 core... open 12 instances and divide 90% of installed ram evenly between them. here''s a bat file for 16/64GB - place in the HCI folder, edit to your hardware specifics, change txt to bat and double click. I think you need th epro version, but try and see on the new v5 HCi. Easy.
> 
> memtest20_64GB.txt 1k .txt file
> 
> 
> down load a copy of Asrock timing configurator from any of their x99 motherboard support links. install and post a snip of the astc window. let's have a look at the timings.


Thanks jpm your great man. I'll do it now


----------



## Alpina 7

here is what its looking like at the 1 hour mark with the new timings.... ill redo the test the way you said so if it will let me...



here is what the AsRock timing config is showing.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> here is what its looking like at the 1 hour mark with the new timings.... ill redo the test the way you said so if it will let me...
> 
> 
> 
> here is what the AsRock timing config is showing.


RTLs and IOLs look okay. chD D1 is off a bit. add a little voltage. 5-10mV so it trains up well.
work with c16 first. also, tRAS = CAS+tRCD+tRTP. So start with like 45 or so. 38 is a little low and can cause it tio error out. Also, 1 error like that can be cache... remember, when you OC ram on this platform is is also an OC load on the cache.


----------



## Alpina 7

ok that makes sense. i got the .bat file working just had to rename it to memtest.exe instead of memtestpro...

cache is 3200 @ 1.25v

repped


----------



## Alpina 7

ok so left everything as is. only changed the tRAS from 38 to 44 and it looks like CHd D1 went back to 10 like the rest of them...

here is the new screen shot running the test now.



i also wanted to add that i think im enjoying overclocking the ram more than i did the cpu. this is more fun lol.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> ok so left everything as is. only changed the tRAS from 38 to 44 and it looks like CHd D1 went back to 10 like the rest of them...
> 
> here is the new screen shot running the test now.
> 
> 
> 
> i also wanted to add that i think im enjoying overclocking the ram more than i did the cpu. *this is more fun lol*.


oh...wait. it can be a rabbit hole too!.









that said - once you get it stable with those timings. Check the bandwidth with AID64 mem/cache bench or Sandra.


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> oh...wait. it can be a rabbit hole too!.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that said - once you get it stable with those timings. Check the bandwidth with AID64 mem/cache bench or Sandra.


Lol jeez Man. Whatever all that means it went right over my head. Are you saying my memory is playing mind games with me and trying to trick me? Could you elboarate on the bandwidth and stuff. Newbie problems


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

What he means is that overclocking ram on X99 is harder than Chinese arithmetic. It's been the singular most frustrating aspect of my entire computer building career going back a couple of decades. I'd rather be beat to a bloody pulp in the town square than overclock X99 ram.


----------



## Alpina 7

ok here we go. a little over 2 hours now...










running aida now


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> What he means is that overclocking ram on X99 is harder than Chinese arithmetic. It's been the singular most frustrating aspect of my entire computer building career going back a couple of decades. I'd rather be beat to a bloody pulp in the town square than overclock X99 ram.


lol thats a good way to put it.


----------



## Alpina 7

forgot this one ...


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Indeed, I always use [email protected] for stability checks..


Folding for a week solid was pretty gratifying!

edit: oops oh, crap, i necro'd a post from a week+ ago, i've havent' been keeping up here recently


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navjack27*
> 
> good idea... i think i'm purty gewd then xD


****, yeah, that looks ok


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> forgot this one ...


You're in the zone there, mem timings vs clock speed...


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> You're in the zone there, mem timings vs clock speed...


So I'm good then? After 5 hours of stressing the memory no errors


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> ok here we go. a little over 2 hours now...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> running aida now


don't bother with aid64 for the ram at this point. 500% HCi is solid. your ram looks good! Enjoy 3200.








(lol - but normally the timing spacing is 2.. so 15-17-17-42-1T would be better, and the rabbit hole appears!







)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> So I'm good then? After 5 hours of stressing the memory no errors


yes.


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> Folding for a week solid was pretty gratifying!
> 
> edit: oops oh, crap, i necro'd a post from a week+ ago, i've havent' been keeping up here recently


Hehe, it happens.

I did [email protected], but some CSG units in BOINC made the chip crash. I pulled the OC a bit back. No crashes so far.


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> don't bother with aid64 for the ram at this point. 500% HCi is solid. your ram looks good! Enjoy 3200.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (lol - but normally the timing spacing is 2.. so 15-17-17-42-1T would be better, and the rabbit hole appears!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> yes.


Heading out for errands for the day so I set the to 15-17-17-42 and upped the cache to 3300 I'm going to let the tests run all day. If solid I'm going to keep bumping up that cache 100 at a time until I find the most it will go at 1.25v


----------



## Alpina 7

here is what i got after 3 hours with the new clocks.... it went back to 8 but stable


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> here is what i got after 3 hours with the new clocks.... it went back to 8 but stable
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


try adding 5mV to VDIMM. Or.. if that board has "Eventual Dram Voltage" (near the end of the dram timings sub menu) set this (both) to the value that just passed, and then on the main voltage menu, ener a value 25mV higher than what it needs to be stable. this way the dram trians at a higher voltage but runs at the "Eventual" voltage. Or.. in the dram timings menu, set the 4 RTLs and 4 IOLs manually.


----------



## Cyb3r

Alpina try a lower mhz and tighter timings 57k.is on the lower side for 3200 even my busted ripjaws 4 had more bandwidth if ya wanna go down that route but do save your current settings if they're stable which they seem to be.

The worst part about x99 is that it's down to cache and imc to get 3200mhz Rock solid i had numerous issues with the first kit i got and one stick was doa but no matter what i tried those ripjaws 5 wouldn't work at 3200mhz

Atm i got a trident z 3200 cas 14 kit and it's stable as a rock I'll be tweaking it down the road but atm just enjoying it


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> try adding 5mV to VDIMM. Or.. if that board has "Eventual Dram Voltage" (near the end of the dram timings sub menu) set this (both) to the value that just passed, and then on the main voltage menu, ener a value 25mV higher than what it needs to be stable. this way the dram trians at a higher voltage but runs at the "Eventual" voltage. Or.. in the dram timings menu, set the 4 RTLs and 4 IOLs manually.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyb3r*
> 
> Alpina try a lower mhz and tighter timings 57k.is on the lower side for 3200 even my busted ripjaws 4 had more bandwidth if ya wanna go down that route but do save your current settings if they're stable which they seem to be.
> 
> The worst part about x99 is that it's down to cache and imc to get 3200mhz Rock solid i had numerous issues with the first kit i got and one stick was doa but no matter what i tried those ripjaws 5 wouldn't work at 3200mhz
> 
> Atm i got a trident z 3200 cas 14 kit and it's stable as a rock I'll be tweaking it down the road but atm just enjoying it


Oh wow that's kind of a bummer so my numbers don't look good? I was under the impression that it was pretty fast. If you had to critique my RAM and frequency right now how would you rate it based on your knowledge of How ram works?

Jpm, dear God sir things are getting a little more complicated now LOL I'll check my sub menu and see if I have those options I do remember seeing something about training


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> Oh wow that's kind of a bummer so my numbers don't look good? I was under the impression that it was pretty fast. If you had to critique my RAM and frequency right now how would you rate it based on your knowledge of How ram works?
> 
> Jpm, dear God sir *things are getting a little more complicated now* LOL I'll check my sub menu and see if I have those options I do remember seeing something about training


stand pat.... else there's that rabbit hole I was talking about.

aid64 mem cache bench is very cache and tREFI dependent. don;t compare results unless cache is the same clock.


----------



## Cyb3r

I was running stock cache jpm till I swapped to the rampage v edi 10


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> stand pat.... else there's that rabbit hole I was talking about.
> 
> aid64 mem cache bench is very cache and tREFI dependent. don;t compare results unless cache is the same clock.


OK so from everything you've taught me these past two days am I right to say that 2666 with lower timing can and will be faster than 3200 at my current timing? Not to mention that lower voltage


----------



## mus1mus

Not gonna be better than a well tuned 3200.
2666 is pretty easy though.


----------



## Cyb3r

My bad alpina I thought you had a 5960x like me those numbers are pretty good

I would test both in a few real world apps aida is great for testing but still synthetic try 7zip benchmark aswell

In the end what matters most is day to day use


----------



## domrockt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> OK so from everything you've taught me these past two days am I right to say that 2666 with lower timing can and will be faster than 3200 at my current timing? Not to mention that lower voltage


afaik 2666 or 3000 or 3200 with relative low timings dont give a real world diffrence in gaming performance at all.. its all in the margin of error. t

the real diffrence comes with 2666 or 3000 or 3200 when you manage to get your timings very low









like buying a 4000kit with low timings and set to 3000 with even lower timings than usual









imho


----------



## Desolutional

Fallout 4 would be a good test for this.


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Fallout 4 would be a good test for this.


Yea that's actually what I play on this system ? I'm wondering though what else are some good games. I've been gone for a while for the gamin community. I like Tera too


----------



## Alpina 7

alright i ran it for 10 hours and here is the final numbers. i think im done at this point, i don't think i know much more about this timing business to get them lower. but i think im happy with this after doing some online comparing. heres the numbers ...





i will say, strictly for the heck of it last night before bed i cranked the cache up like 700mhz and ran the memory and cache benchmark and most of those numbers skyrocketed. like i went from 58K to the high 60's almost 70's... but when i ran Aida for even 56 minutes it would crash.... i wish there was a way to keep that cache up there but im at the voltage limit from what im reading and understanding. 1.25v

thanks eveyone for the support and help. weak reps for everyone


----------



## lanofsong

All Haswell-E owners,

Would you consider signing up with OCN Team Boinc for the upcoming 2017 Pentathlon (*May 5th through May 19th*)

This event is truly a GLOBAL battle with you team OCN going up against many teams from across the world and while we put in a good showing at last year's event by finishing 6th, we could do with a lot more CPU/GPU compute power, *especially CPU POWER*. All you need to do is sign up and crunch on any available hardware that you can spare.

The cool thing about this event is that it spread over 5 disciplines over *varying lengths of time* (different projects) so there is a lot of *strategy/tactics* involved.

We look forward to having you and your hardware on our team. Again, this event lasts for two weeks and takes place May 5th through the 19th.


Download the software here and get a few GPU/CPU units crunched before this event begins.

https://boinc.berkeley.edu/download.php

Note: For every project you fold on, you will be offered if you want to join a team - type in overclock.net (enter) then JOIN team.


Remember to sign up for the Boinc team by going here: You can also post any questions that your may have - this group is very helpful









8th BOINC Pentathlon thread

To find your Cross Project ID# - sign into your account and it will be located under Computing and Credit


Please check out the GUIDE - How to add BOINC Projects page for more information about running different projects:

This really is an exciting and fun event and i look forward to it every year and I am hoping that you will join us and participate in this event









BTW - There is an awesome BOINC Pentathlon badge for those who participate









lanofsong

OCN - FTW


----------



## Kravicka

Has someone experience with upgrading *Noctua NH-D15* on *5820k* to *Corsair H115i* Extreme CW-9060027-WW
??
I woud like to drop some °C


----------



## jura11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kravicka*
> 
> Has someone experience with upgrading *Noctua NH-D15* on *5820k* to *Corsair H115i* Extreme CW-9060027-WW
> ??
> I woud like to drop some °C


Hi there

I can say opposite regarding temperature drop with AIO against the NH-D15

Have run NH-D15 and still I have been very happy with the temps on my 5820k at 4.5Ghz or 4.6Ghz

I posted few pages back my temperature in rendering or in OCCT with NH-D15

I have run only H100i v2 and can't comment on H115i

Hope this helps

Thanks, Jura


----------



## 0-8-15 User

I would like to improve the OC (for 24/7 use) of my custom water cooled 5960X using an Asus X99-A II board with 64 GB of DDR4-2400, CL15-15-15-35 RAM:

CPU Multiplier: 42x
Cache Multiplier: 38x

Vcore: 1.25V (fixed)
Uncore: 1.15V (fixed)
System Agent: 1.05V (fixed)
Input Voltage: 1.9V
DRAM Voltage: 1.2V

CPU Power Phase Control: Optimized
DRAM Power Phase Control: Optimized
CPU Current Capability: 140%
DRAM Current Capability 120%
CPU Spread Spectrum: Disabled
VRM Spread Spectrum: Disabled
CPU Load-line Calibration: Level 6

Max. Core Temp under Prime95 v29.1 (1344k in-place with AVX and FMA3) is at 72C.

Power consumption (Idle): 94 Watt
Power consumption (Prime95): 400 Watt

Last time I tried pushing a stable 4.3 GHz overclock I needed as much as 1.35V Vcore, and the temps went out of control.

Any help is appreciated. Let me know if you need more information. I can live without FMA3, but AVX is a must.

A few extra questions:
* Increasing the clock speed by ~5% (from 4.2 GHz to 4.4 GHz) increases my benchmark results by 7-9%. is that normal?
* Should I try to lower the input voltage as much as possible? Or is it not worth the effort?
* Is LLC6 a sound setting for my current overclock?
* Can you recommend me an alternative to Prime95 that runs under Linux? (I have a bad feeling when I base my overclock solely on the typical workloads)
* Do you think it is worth trying to push the RAM (F4-2400C15Q-32GNT) beyond what the default X.M.P profile does?


----------



## Jpmboy

Tim Comparo: https://play3r.net/reviews/cooling/thermal-paste-comparison-2017-what-is-the-best-thermal-paste-2017/


----------



## navjack27

that is a horrible review method. i'm not seeing anything worth taking away from that quite honestly. possibly its the presentation and not the data

http://overclocking.guide/thermal-paste-roundup-2015-47-products-tested-with-air-cooling-and-liquid-nitrogen-ln2/6/


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navjack27*
> 
> that is a horrible review method. i'm not seeing anything worth taking away from that quite honestly. possibly its the presentation and not the data
> 
> http://overclocking.guide/thermal-paste-roundup-2015-47-products-tested-with-air-cooling-and-liquid-nitrogen-ln2/6/


lol - I didn't watch the video... that dude should not be on camera.
yeah, I know de8auer's comparo. I posted it since it is 2017. Among all/.any that have ever beenposted, skinneeLabs did the best testing, evening comparing mount quality.








The fact that D's review "just happen" to have TGK as the top TIM is... expected.


----------



## PloniAlmoni

Is there a Haswell-E overclock guide people recommend? I've been having difficulty having a stable OC past 4GHz built-in-motherboard OC. My motherboard is an ASRock x99 Taichi, and I'm using an i7 5820k with a serial number that indicates recent production. My cooling solution is a Noctua D-14 with 2011 adapter. I'm using CAS 16 DDR4-2666 RAM "LPX" from Corsair.


----------



## jura11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PloniAlmoni*
> 
> Is there a Haswell-E overclock guide people recommend? I've been having difficulty having a stable OC past 4GHz built-in-motherboard OC. My motherboard is an ASRock x99 Taichi, and I'm using an i7 5820k with a serial number that indicates recent production. My cooling solution is a Noctua D-14 with 2011 adapter. I'm using CAS 16 DDR4-2666 RAM "LPX" from Corsair.


Hi there

Personally I would try set manually vCore at 1.25v,core multi at 44*, cache multi at 36*,input voltage at 1.84v and this should be OK, if its BSOD then increase vCore etc

Have run NH-D15 with 5820k for few months and been very happy and this cooler handled my 4.6Ghz pretty much OK, in yours case you should be able to OC at least at 4.4GHz or 4.5Ghz with this cooler

I have replaced my Noctua fans with Thermalright TY-143 fans

Hope this helps

Thanks, Jura


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PloniAlmoni*
> 
> Is there a Haswell-E overclock guide people recommend? I've been having difficulty having a stable OC past 4GHz built-in-motherboard OC. My motherboard is an ASRock x99 Taichi, and I'm using an i7 5820k with a serial number that indicates recent production. My cooling solution is a Noctua D-14 with 2011 adapter. I'm using CAS 16 DDR4-2666 RAM "LPX" from Corsair.


ASUS guides in Raja's thread OP: http://www.overclock.net/t/1510328/asus-x99-motherboard-series-official-support-thread-north-american-users-only/0_20


----------



## PloniAlmoni

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> ASUS guides in Raja's thread OP: http://www.overclock.net/t/1510328/asus-x99-motherboard-series-official-support-thread-north-american-users-only/0_20


The first one is a dead link, the rest though are OK...


----------



## PloniAlmoni

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jura11*
> 
> Hi there
> 
> Personally I would try set manually vCore at 1.25v,core multi at 44*, cache multi at 36*,input voltage at 1.84v and this should be OK, if its BSOD then increase vCore etc
> 
> Have run NH-D15 with 5820k for few months and been very happy and this cooler handled my 4.6Ghz pretty much OK, in yours case you should be able to OC at least at 4.4GHz or 4.5Ghz with this cooler
> 
> I have replaced my Noctua fans with Thermalright TY-143 fans
> 
> Hope this helps
> 
> Thanks, Jura


Thanks! What's the recommended max for input voltage and vcore?


----------



## jura11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PloniAlmoni*
> 
> Thanks! What's the recommended max for input voltage and vcore?


Hi there

What I know, max input voltage shouldn't be higher than 2.0v but I'm running with 4.5Ghz 1.79-1.84v and with 4.5-4.6Ghz I'm running 1.92v currently

vCore max I think limit is 1.35v, with 4.4GHz I'm running 1.22v, 4.5Ghz I'm running 1.279v and 4.6Ghz I'm running 1.31v

These voltages I've run on like on NH-D15 and right now on custom water loop

I must admit,every CPU is different and will respond to voltage differently, some can do 4.5Ghz with 1.22v,some need 1.31v etc and due this I would highly recommend try test yours own settings, try with higher and lower notch every time if its stable

For stability try Realbench and OCCT 4.4.2 and Aida64

Hope this helps and good luck

Thanks, Jura


----------



## Samurai707

Anyone have any experience with Gigabyte Gaming boards not accepting any changes in BIOS settings?

I got the X99 G1 Gaming Wifi for free with my 5930k back in 2015. I just dealt with the stock clocks for a bit and ignored it and worked on optimizing my GPU but I can't help but feel like letting this chip sit at 40C under load in 90F weather.

The problem I'm having is anytime I adjust ANY setting in the BIOS (like say just the cpu vcore), the board will fail to post and boot back to BIOS.

At this time I have tried out 6 different BIOS, finally flashing to the newest one a few weeks ago and having the same problem.

Any and all help is appreciated, I've gone through many guides to assist in OCing haswell-e and can not get anything to hold at all.


----------



## Aggrotech

im a nub when it comes to overclocking but im pretty disappointed with teh core voltage


----------



## Agent-A01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aggrotech*
> 
> im a nub when it comes to overclocking but im pretty disappointed with teh core voltage


Crop that for everyone.
Very annoying trying to open that up and zoom in.

1.3v @ 4.4 is quite average, not bad not good.


----------



## PloniAlmoni

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jura11*
> 
> I must admit,every CPU is different and will respond to voltage differently, some can do 4.5Ghz with 1.22v,some need 1.31v etc and due this I would highly recommend try test yours own settings, try with higher and lower notch every time if its stable
> 
> For stability try Realbench and OCCT 4.4.2 and Aida64


I couldn't find that version of OCCT, only the new one that says it is more "rigorous" (if they did to it what they did to Prime95, that means it's probably not the right test anymore for Haswell-E, right?),

I tested with Realbench though. The settings you told me in the other message worked! I'm going to try to test more extensively later to find out what my most efficient amount of voltage/OC is.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PloniAlmoni*
> 
> I couldn't find that version of OCCT, only the new one that says it is more "rigorous" (if they did to it what they did to Prime95, that means it's probably not the right test anymore for Haswell-E, right?),
> 
> I tested with Realbench though. The settings you told me in the other message worked! I'm going to try to test more extensively later to find out what my most efficient amount of voltage/OC is.


OCCT 4.4.3: http://www.ocbase.com/download/OCCTPT4.4.3.exe

Last known version before updated stress engine.


----------



## jura11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PloniAlmoni*
> 
> I couldn't find that version of OCCT, only the new one that says it is more "rigorous" (if they did to it what they did to Prime95, that means it's probably not the right test anymore for Haswell-E, right?),
> 
> I tested with Realbench though. The settings you told me in the other message worked! I'm going to try to test more extensively later to find out what my most efficient amount of voltage/OC is.


Hi there

Glad these settings they're working for you, what frequency are you running or using?

Prime95 I don't use,use rather Aida64 or as above 4.4.3 should be OK

Always check yours temps,don't go beyond 85°C on PKG, ignore cores temperature, core temperature always will be lower than PKG

You are really need to find best settings for yours OC as some chips will OC better than others

Hope this helps and good luck

Thanks, Jura


----------



## PloniAlmoni

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jura11*
> 
> Hi there
> 
> Glad these settings they're working for you, what frequency are you running or using?
> 
> Prime95 I don't use,use rather Aida64 or as above 4.4.3 should be OK
> 
> Always check yours temps,don't go beyond 85°C on PKG, ignore cores temperature, core temperature always will be lower than PKG
> 
> You are really need to find best settings for yours OC as some chips will OC better than others
> 
> Hope this helps and good luck
> 
> Thanks, Jura


Those settings were working for me with Realbench, OCCT 4.4.3 aborted with an error on core 0 though a few minutes into the test.







Temps were OK by the way, my Noctua D14 has always been a champ at that.







So the next step should be to increase vcore, or decrease frequency, or something else? If you can, by about how much for an error (like this time), and about how much for a BSOD? Want to do this right... was doing it perfect on other platforms with a proper guide on OCN...


----------



## Streetdragon

1.if you hate downclocking and the temps are ok, increase voltage in the smallest steps you can, till the test show no errors and temps are ok.
or
2. lower the clock and test again.

i would do 1


----------



## jura11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PloniAlmoni*
> 
> Those settings were working for me with Realbench, OCCT 4.4.3 aborted with an error on core 0 though a few minutes into the test.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Temps were OK by the way, my Noctua D14 has always been a champ at that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the next step should be to increase vcore, or decrease frequency, or something else? If you can, by about how much for an error (like this time), and about how much for a BSOD? Want to do this right... was doing it perfect on other platforms with a proper guide on OCN...


Hi there

Try Aida64 or Realbench if there you will have any issues with stability

If you are using any SW which really does use CPU to max like is rendering application then I would suggest use it rather than OCCT

Have look in my case in OCCT I need to raise vCore to from 1.279 to 1.289v with 4.5Ghz,in other applications or benches my PC is very stable,no BSOD etc

If you want to use OCCT then I would try raise vCore to 1.26-1.27v maybe less, input voltage try 1.84 or 1.89v should be OK, I'm running at 4.4GHz 1.79v input voltage

Hope this helps

Thanks, Jura


----------



## PloniAlmoni

I tried increasing voltage, after I'd done it to about 1.255 or so, the temps got past 85 then and I was still having an error in OCCT. I figured maybe 4.4GHz was too fast, so I tried reducing the multiplier then to 43, and vcore back to 1.25 to start the process again on that multiplier, but for some reason, although OCCT wasn't failing on me anymore, it was spiking to 87 degrees so I halted it after about 2 and a half minutes. I must have some setting wrong besides multiplier and voltage etc.... I did try to disable spread-spectrum, as that worked well on my x58 system (which was a very different beast) to lower temps, but no joy.









I am sometimes compiling C programs and the Linux kernel, which does max out the CPU, and plan on running a DAW in Windows which can be very CPU-intensive. I also run a gaming virtual machine with VGA passthrough, which means I need to run performance mode rather than powersave when I'm doing that since otherwise the host downclocks it too much, So I want a fairly stable OC, though I guess it's OK if it's not "Prime stable".


----------



## jura11

Hi there

Are you using 4.4.2 or 4.4.3? Or are you using still 4.5.0 version of the OCCT?

Assume are you not have cache on auto, cache voltage I would suggest 1.05v which should be enough for 36-38x

Try Realbench or Aida64 for now,OCCT really puts too much stress on CPU which I never seen and I do rendering on my PC in V-RAY and many other SW and there my PC and OC is stable, if yours OC is stable in above Realbench or Aida64 then is stable

Regarding the DAW, I'm using a lot Ableton or Cubase in Win and in OSX there I use Logic Pro X a lot and no issues with my OC settings there

Hope this helps

Thanks, Jura


----------



## PloniAlmoni

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jura11*
> 
> Hi there
> 
> Are you using 4.4.2 or 4.4.3? Or are you using still 4.5.0 version of the OCCT?
> 
> Assume are you not have cache on auto, cache voltage I would suggest 1.05v which should be enough for 36-38x
> 
> Try Realbench or Aida64 for now,OCCT really puts too much stress on CPU which I never seen and I do rendering on my PC in V-RAY and many other SW and there my PC and OC is stable, if yours OC is stable in above Realbench or Aida64 then is stable
> 
> Regarding the DAW, I'm using a lot Ableton or Cubase in Win and in OSX there I use Logic Pro X a lot and no issues with my OC settings there
> 
> Hope this helps
> 
> Thanks, Jura


I am using 4.4.3, not 4.5.0 at all on this system. I have cache on auto, I'll set it on 1.05 now.


----------



## jura11

@PloniAlmoni

Try cache 36x for now and will see if temps will start to raise

RAM at what speed are you running and at what voltage are you using?

Hope this helps

Thanks, Jura


----------



## PloniAlmoni

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jura11*
> 
> @PloniAlmoni
> 
> Try cache 36x for now and will see if temps will start to raise
> 
> RAM at what speed are you running and at what voltage are you using?
> 
> Hope this helps
> 
> Thanks, Jura


8*4 DDR4-2666 CAS16. XMP profile. Not sure what volts, will have to check when my Realbench for 1 hour is done.

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## PloniAlmoni

1.25 volts... I was getting spikes up to 87 degrees and after 26 minutes was starting to climb to 85 so I stopped it. Any advice on keeping things cool?

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## jura11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PloniAlmoni*
> 
> 1.25 volts... I was getting spikes up to 87 degrees and after 26 minutes was starting to climb to 85 so I stopped it. Any advice on keeping things cool?
> 
> Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


Hi there

What input voltage are you using, running?

Do you have installed ASRock A-Tuning if yes you can change the voltage on input or vCore there, I use that if I do quick dirty OC

Try lower input voltage or vCore and we will see if temps will go down and will not BSOD

If not then you will need better CPU cooler, on yours NH-D14 are you have single or dual fan?

What is ambient temperature? If its high then don't expect have low temperature, usually I do tests when outside is cooler or colder

Hope this helps

Thanks, Jura


----------



## PloniAlmoni

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jura11*
> 
> Hi there
> 
> What input voltage are you using, running?
> 
> Do you have installed ASRock A-Tuning if yes you can change the voltage on input or vCore there, I use that if I do quick dirty OC
> 
> Try lower input voltage or vCore and we will see if temps will go down and will not BSOD
> 
> If not then you will need better CPU cooler, on yours NH-D14 are you have single or dual fan?
> 
> What is ambient temperature? If its high then don't expect have low temperature, usually I do tests when outside is cooler or colder
> 
> Hope this helps
> 
> Thanks, Jura


Ambient temperature is a bit warm, my roommate was complaining about how cold it was and I think he adjusted the thermostat up.







My NH-D14 is dual-fan. I don't have installed A-Tuning, if I install that, it won't mess with my OC if I don't want it to, will it? Input voltage is as you told me at first, 1.84v.


----------



## jura11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PloniAlmoni*
> 
> Ambient temperature is a bit warm, my roommate was complaining about how cold it was and I think he adjusted the thermostat up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My NH-D14 is dual-fan. I don't have installed A-Tuning, if I install that, it won't mess with my OC if I don't want it to, will it? Input voltage is as you told me at first, 1.84v.


Hi there

If its warm then you will struggle with low temperatures on CPU,you can try open side window on the case or raisw RPM on case and NH-D14

No A-Tuning shouldn't mess yours OC settings, they will be erased after reboot, you can write them down and put them manually in BIOS if they're stable enough

Try input voltage 1.79v or 1.81v and we will see what temperatures you will have

Hope this helps

Thanks, Jura


----------



## PloniAlmoni

1.79 shot down without booting more than a second. I'm testing with 1.81 now....

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## PloniAlmoni

Shut down I mean...









Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## jura11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PloniAlmoni*
> 
> 1.79 shot down without booting more than a second. I'm testing with 1.81 now....
> 
> Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


Hi there

That's strange but every CPU is different,my is stable with 1.79v and 1.22v at 4.4GHz

You will see, if not return to previous settings 1.84v which are stable

Hope this helps

Thanks, Jura


----------



## PloniAlmoni

Temperature is 81, a spike I don't see was 85. This after 15 minutes of Realbench.

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## PloniAlmoni

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PloniAlmoni*
> 
> Temperature is 81, a spike I don't see was 85. This after 15 minutes of Realbench.
> 
> Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


(1.81 input voltage now...) It's better by a few degrees.

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## jura11

That's bit better,you can try set input voltage at lower maybe 1.80 but hard to say if temps will drop a bit

Its all about the testing and finding sweet spot there

X58 has been lot easier I must admit and my first encounter with newer CPU has been with 4790k which has been disappointment

Hope this helps

Thanks, Jura


----------



## PloniAlmoni

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jura11*
> 
> That's bit better,you can try set input voltage at lower maybe 1.80 but hard to say if temps will drop a bit
> 
> Its all about the testing and finding sweet spot there
> 
> X58 has been lot easier I must admit and my first encounter with newer CPU has been with 4790k which has been disappointment
> 
> Hope this helps
> 
> Thanks, Jura


Yeah, x58 was easier, but my motherboard stopped working and I don't want to plow more money into it considering the prices. Besides, even with a worse OC, Haswell-E is a lot better than Westmere.









Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## Streetdragon

lower input-voltage = lower temps? that is new to me somehow hmmmm


----------



## jura11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PloniAlmoni*
> 
> Yeah, x58 was easier, but my motherboard stopped working and I don't want to plow more money into it considering the prices. Besides, even with a worse OC, Haswell-E is a lot better than Westmere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


Hi there

Agree about the X58 there, same applies for me, my Gigabyte failed and went with X99 as well

Hope this helps

Thanks, Jura


----------



## PloniAlmoni

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jura11*
> 
> Hi there
> 
> If its warm then you will struggle with low temperatures on CPU,you can try open side window on the case or raisw RPM on case and NH-D14
> 
> No A-Tuning shouldn't mess yours OC settings, they will be erased after reboot, you can write them down and put them manually in BIOS if they're stable enough
> 
> Try input voltage 1.79v or 1.81v and we will see what temperatures you will have
> 
> Hope this helps
> 
> Thanks, Jura


I tried 1.81v, it worked for a while, but when I opened a web browser window during testing and closed it later the whole thing froze. Maybe I shouldn't have done that though.









Although in the near-term I'm not sure if I have the cash for a CLC, do you have any suggestions for a better cooling solution than the D14? I've heard it matches some liquid coolers, so I'm reluctant to get something that might prove to be a side-grade... I have a NZXT Phantom 530 case that can accommodate a pretty big rad on the top according to its specifications. I know "custom loop" is best, but would like to avoid that as although I've managed to build computers without a major hitch I'm not the most talented person when it comes to more challenging hardware things. (In high school, my industrial arts teacher took me aside and told me to build model cars rather than mess with the carpentry.


----------



## jura11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PloniAlmoni*
> 
> I tried 1.81v, it worked for a while, but when I opened a web browser window during testing and closed it later the whole thing froze. Maybe I shouldn't have done that though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although in the near-term I'm not sure if I have the cash for a CLC, do you have any suggestions for a better cooling solution than the D14? I've heard it matches some liquid coolers, so I'm reluctant to get something that might prove to be a side-grade... I have a NZXT Phantom 530 case that can accommodate a pretty big rad on the top according to its specifications. I know "custom loop" is best, but would like to avoid that as although I've managed to build computers without a major hitch I'm not the most talented person when it comes to more challenging hardware things. (In high school, my industrial arts teacher took me aside and told me to build model cars rather than mess with the carpentry.


Hi there

NZXT are not the best cases and with no best airflow, I would rather go with Phanteks cases as they usually have good airflow and use good fans there

Regarding the CLC or AIO I would advice against them, they're not worth it if I compare against my NH-D15

Custom water loop is and can be better on longer run and if budget allows then I would go there with custom water loop

Other options are cooler or colder ambient temperature or better cooling like is better air cooler likecis NH-D15 or Cryorig R1 Ultimate or Universal

Try raise input voltage then at 1.82v if this does help with stability and uf temperatures stays on lower side

Hope this helps

Thanks, Jura


----------



## PloniAlmoni

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jura11*
> 
> Hi there
> 
> NZXT are not the best cases and with no best airflow, I would rather go with Phanteks cases as they usually have good airflow and use good fans there
> 
> Regarding the CLC or AIO I would advice against them, they're not worth it if I compare against my NH-D15
> 
> Custom water loop is and can be better on longer run and if budget allows then I would go there with custom water loop
> 
> Other options are cooler or colder ambient temperature or better cooling like is better air cooler likecis NH-D15 or Cryorig R1 Ultimate or Universal
> 
> Try raise input voltage then at 1.82v if this does help with stability and uf temperatures stays on lower side
> 
> Hope this helps
> 
> Thanks, Jura


I'll think about a new case, though replacing everything into a new case is a major pain. I have a NH-D14, as you know, rather than the D15. I'm not sure if the D15 would fit in my case, though the D14 does, which is a factor in me looking at CLCs... What do you think of the HAF XB Evo case, or the Corsair Air 540? I'm not saying I'm getting a new case, but those kind of interested me when I was originally case-shopping. Most of the phanteks cases don't have space for an optical drive, and since I record recordings on CD for a singer friend of mine, I'd prefer to have that.


----------



## jura11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PloniAlmoni*
> 
> I'll think about a new case, though replacing everything into a new case is a major pain. I have a NH-D14, as you know, rather than the D15. I'm not sure if the D15 would fit in my case, though the D14 does, which is a factor in me looking at CLCs... What do you think of the HAF XB Evo case, or the Corsair Air 540? I'm not saying I'm getting a new case, but those kind of interested me when I was originally case-shopping. Most of the phanteks cases don't have space for an optical drive, and since I record recordings on CD for a singer friend of mine, I'd prefer to have that.


Hi there

Have look on Phanteks Enthoo Pro Or Pro M series or Enthoo Primo if you want case with 5,25" and they have best airflow

I own Enthoo Primo as well there which is massive case and trust me I went via few cases

HAF cases are OK but what I hate on them they use 200mm fans which are not best fans and no dust filters

Corsair Air 540 not sure,these cases are not the best in therm of airflow and plus no dust filter and supplied fans are noisemakers nothing else

Hope this helps

Thanks, Jura


----------



## jura11

Here is my Enthoo Primo





And here is my old air setup









Hope this helps

Thanks, Jura


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PloniAlmoni*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jura11*
> 
> Hi there
> 
> Personally I would try set manually vCore at 1.25v,core multi at 44*, cache multi at 36*,input voltage at 1.84v and this should be OK, if its BSOD then increase vCore etc
> 
> Have run NH-D15 with 5820k for few months and been very happy and this cooler handled my 4.6Ghz pretty much OK, in yours case you should be able to OC at least at 4.4GHz or 4.5Ghz with this cooler
> 
> I have replaced my Noctua fans with Thermalright TY-143 fans
> 
> Hope this helps
> 
> Thanks, Jura
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! What's the recommended max for input voltage and vcore?
Click to expand...

On Haswell-E 1.91-1.95v for CPU input is ideal.


----------



## TUFinside

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> On Haswell-E 1.91-1.95v for CPU input is ideal.


Since when the absolute maximum is ideal ? Did i miss something?


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TUFinside*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> On Haswell-E 1.91-1.95v for CPU input is ideal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since when the absolute maximum is ideal ? Did i miss something?
Click to expand...

Ideal fur a stable overclock.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Ideal fur a stable overclock.


Ideal for _finding_ the stable overclock. It just eliminates VCCIN as being a factor of instability. You still have to make sure Vcore, Vring, VCCSA, etc. are all stable too.


----------



## Streetdragon

4.7Ghz is not stable anymore at 1,32V... backed it up to 4,6Ghz with 1,24V 1H occt stable now.

found out that 4.7 is unstable after starting the new game Prey. feels bad man.
Realbench was 1H+ stable and occt 20min(didnt testet longer because i wanted to start gaming) befor.

with 4600 cores dont touch 70° with water at 26°. so not bad^^
so under load my voltages are:
vcore - 1,24V
Cache 1,2V (4400)(maybe i can go lower, but to lazy)
vccin 1,79V

hopefully i can start playing prey-.-

edit nope after 1h40min occt stable prey still freeze my whole pc-.-


----------



## lanofsong

Hey there Haswell-E owners,

Would you consider signing up with Team OCN for the 2017 Pentathlon (*May 5th through May 19th*). There is so much time left an we really could use your help.

This event is truly a GLOBAL battle with you team OCN going up against many teams from across the world and while we put in a good showing at last year's event by finishing 6th, we could do with a lot more CPU/GPU compute power, *especially CPU POWER*. All you need to do is sign up and crunch on any available hardware that you can spare.

The cool thing about this event is that it spread over 5 disciplines over *varying lengths of time* (different projects) so there is a lot of *strategy/tactics* involved.

We look forward to having you and your hardware on our team. Again, this event lasts for two weeks and takes place May 5th through the 19th.


Download the software here.

https://boinc.berkeley.edu/download.php

Presently we really would like some help with the following projects:

For CPU's - *Cosmologyathome.org* and *worldcommunitygrid.org* (*OpenZika only*).

If you have a GPU available - *Einsteinathome.org*

Note: For every project you fold on, you will be offered if you want to join a team - type in overclock.net (enter) then JOIN team.


Remember to sign up for the Boinc team by going here: You can also post any questions that your may have - this group is very helpful









8th BOINC Pentathlon thread

To find your Cross Project ID# - sign into your account and it will be located under Computing and Credit


Please check out the GUIDE - How to add BOINC Projects page for more information about running different projects:

This really is an exciting and fun event and i look forward to it every year and I am hoping that you will join us and participate in this event









BTW - There is an awesome BOINC Pentathlon badge for those who participate









lanofsong

OCN - FTW


----------



## PloniAlmoni

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jura11*
> 
> Hi there
> 
> NZXT are not the best cases and with no best airflow, I would rather go with Phanteks cases as they usually have good airflow and use good fans there
> 
> Regarding the CLC or AIO I would advice against them, they're not worth it if I compare against my NH-D15
> 
> Custom water loop is and can be better on longer run and if budget allows then I would go there with custom water loop
> 
> Other options are cooler or colder ambient temperature or better cooling like is better air cooler likecis NH-D15 or Cryorig R1 Ultimate or Universal
> 
> Try raise input voltage then at 1.82v if this does help with stability and uf temperatures stays on lower side
> 
> Hope this helps
> 
> Thanks, Jura


Considering that I really would like to avoid getting a new case and a new cooler right now, could you recommend some lower voltages to try for an overclock at the next lower mutliplier? (I guess 43, 4.3GHz...) Maybe I can have temps under 85 and more stability with this D14 at a lower multiplier w/lower voltages.


----------



## jura11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PloniAlmoni*
> 
> Considering that I really would like to avoid getting a new case and a new cooler right now, could you recommend some lower voltages to try for an overclock at the next lower mutliplier? (I guess 43, 4.3GHz...) Maybe I can have temps under 85 and more stability with this D14 at a lower multiplier w/lower voltages.


Hi there

Lower voltage for 4.3GHz, then you can try 1.18-1.20v for 4.3GHz, cache voltage shouldn't be higher than 1.05v for stock 36-38x and Input voltage I would try 1.85v for now..

Regarding the case and cooler,I know how it is there, if I would run only two GPU then I would stay with air but I'm running 3 GPU, PC is used for rendering where GPU I'm using there

Hope this helps

Thanks, Jura


----------



## PloniAlmoni

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jura11*
> 
> Hi there
> 
> Lower voltage for 4.3GHz, then you can try 1.18-1.20v for 4.3GHz, cache voltage shouldn't be higher than 1.05v for stock 36-38x and Input voltage I would try 1.85v for now..
> 
> Regarding the case and cooler,I know how it is there, if I would run only two GPU then I would stay with air but I'm running 3 GPU, PC is used for rendering where GPU I'm using there
> 
> Hope this helps
> 
> Thanks, Jura


That worked great, much much better. My temps were 72 degrees, with spikes of 75 with 15 minutes of Realbench (I'll do more lengthy tests when I find out where my best voltages might be). For input voltage, is 1.85 safe long-term, or should I put it down a bit? I believe my voltage was 1.18 for vcore and it seemed to work in preliminary testing.


----------



## PloniAlmoni

Those settings were working OK for realbench, not for OCCT though. I switched back to stock clocks for a while, then switched to the profile I'd saved (double checking the settings before booting). It span up the fans for less than a second then wouldn't boot. I added voltage to vcore, set it to first 1.19 (with same results) then 1.20. 1.20 booted, and my system froze several minutes into Realbench.









I'm not sure what's wrong here, surely my chip isn't so bad that it can't overclock at all, right? I had some problems doing real-world work and it freezing when it was at 4GHz with the motherboard's built-in OC setting. I had dismissed that as bad settings (it used adaptive to provide volts and was not the sort of settings one would use for a manual OC in general) but maybe it means I can't OC at all?? It's a brand-new 5820k, with a part number that indicates it was in the "good" recent batch that supposedly OC's even better than the early ones. Yet somehow I can't get it stable except at stock clocks.


----------



## jura11

Hi there

If these OC settings are not stable in OCCT then I would suggest raise vCore and Input voltage,try raise input voltage to 1.90-1.92v and vCore 1.22v

Bit if these settings are stable in Realbench and other SW or applications then they're stable but not "Prime" or "OCCT" stable

OCCT usually needs more vCore and Input voltage to be stable

Hope this helps

Thanks, Jura


----------



## PloniAlmoni

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jura11*
> 
> Hi there
> 
> If these OC settings are not stable in OCCT then I would suggest raise vCore and Input voltage,try raise input voltage to 1.90-1.92v and vCore 1.22v
> 
> Bit if these settings are stable in Realbench and other SW or applications then they're stable but not "Prime" or "OCCT" stable
> 
> OCCT usually needs more vCore and Input voltage to be stable
> 
> Hope this helps
> 
> Thanks, Jura


The problem is it wasn't booting sometimes when I had it at 1.18v, and froze during realbench at 1.20 volts (after it didn't boot once at 1.18v). Temps in realbench before it froze weren't very high at all, I'm not sure what's going on here.


----------



## jura11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PloniAlmoni*
> 
> The problem is it wasn't booting sometimes when I had it at 1.18v, and froze during realbench at 1.20 volts (after it didn't boot once at 1.18v). Temps in realbench before it froze weren't very high at all, I'm not sure what's going on here.


Hi there

Then try raise input voltage at 1.92-1.95v and cache voltage at 1.15v

You can try raise as well vCore if this does help with stability

Hope this helps

Thanks, Jura


----------



## PloniAlmoni

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jura11*
> 
> Hi there
> 
> Then try raise input voltage at 1.92-1.95v and cache voltage at 1.15v
> 
> You can try raise as well vCore if this does help with stability
> 
> Hope this helps
> 
> Thanks, Jura


I'll try that, I hope it doesn't make my temps go back up again. I'm a little bit busy at the moment, will test it later. Those settings don't damage anything long-term, do they? That input voltage looks pretty high...


----------



## jura11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PloniAlmoni*
> 
> I'll try that, I hope it doesn't make my temps go back up again. I'm a little bit busy at the moment, will test it later. Those settings don't damage anything long-term, do they? That input voltage looks pretty high...


Hi there

I'm running Input voltage 1.94v at 4.5Ghz OC, in yours case maybe raising input voltage can be beneficial,you need to test the settings

Safe input voltage is at ballpark or in region of 1.95-2.05v, I've run 1.98v for while at 4.6Ghz OC on my chip

Try first 1.92v and set cache at 36x or 38x and cache voltage at 1.15v and vCore try few settings and few voltage

Every chip is different and hard to say why is yours chip such OC'er

Few guys needed to run 4.3GHz at 1.31v,simply this is down to the Silicone lottery there

Hope this helps

Thanks, Jura


----------



## PloniAlmoni

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jura11*
> 
> Hi there
> 
> I'm running Input voltage 1.94v at 4.5Ghz OC, in yours case maybe raising input voltage can be beneficial,you need to test the settings
> 
> Safe input voltage is at ballpark or in region of 1.95-2.05v, I've run 1.98v for while at 4.6Ghz OC on my chip
> 
> Try first 1.92v and set cache at 36x or 38x and cache voltage at 1.15v and vCore try few settings and few voltage
> 
> Every chip is different and hard to say why is yours chip such OC'er
> 
> Few guys needed to run 4.3GHz at 1.31v,simply this is down to the Silicone lottery there
> 
> Hope this helps
> 
> Thanks, Jura


I don't think I'll need 1.31v vcore, if I do, temps will probably go back to being unacceptable.


----------



## Streetdragon

maybe try first oc the cor clock ony with bump in vcore and input? after reading you chat a bit it sounds like you try to push core and uncore at the same time.(ok i do it myself like this too)
but most times this wont work well.

put everythin to stock. then put the core to the speed you want. like 4,4Ghz or so. than change input voltage to 1,91V
and core voltage to 1,25. Test this. if stable(OCCT) and you dont wanan go higher with clock and temp is ok, lower voltage. test again etc
if not stable and temp is ok, rise core voltage. test again.

That is how i did my overclock on the core after some fails, because i tryied oc core and uncore same time


----------



## navjack27

@PloniAlmoni

1.9 input voltage should be just fine enough for any overclock

past 4ghz you should need 1.100v to 1.310v for 4ghz - 4.6ghz respectively on the vcore voltage

uncore/cache i'm at 1.275 for 4ghz

refer to this.


----------



## jura11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Streetdragon*
> 
> maybe try first oc the cor clock ony with bump in vcore and input? after reading you chat a bit it sounds like you try to push core and uncore at the same time.(ok i do it myself like this too)
> but most times this wont work well.
> 
> put everythin to stock. then put the core to the speed you want. like 4,4Ghz or so. than change input voltage to 1,91V
> and core voltage to 1,25. Test this. if stable(OCCT) and you dont wanan go higher with clock and temp is ok, lower voltage. test again etc
> if not stable and temp is ok, rise core voltage. test again.
> 
> That is how i did my overclock on the core after some fails, because i tryied oc core and uncore same time


Hi there

I told him not to OC uncore or keep uncore/cache at low 36* or 38* as max and due this I recommend to try or run cache voltage at 1.15v

Personally I'm running 36* cache/uncore with 1.05v

But agree with yours post there

Hope this helps

Thanks, Jura


----------



## Streetdragon

ok sry^^ 36-38 is still higher then stock or? dont know.. never saw stock speed because i changed everything instantly xD
It was easyer to oc my old 8530. just push voltage and core. not more or less. good "old" times xD

back to stresstesting. i found out, that realbench is not a good stresstest. i had it stable for over 1h realbench but crashes after secounds in Prey. Had no problem in other games befor. maybe my cpu degradet a bit... but with 1,3V and under 70°on core and 65 on socket hmmmm need some hourse free time to do more tests. cant do enough tests^^


----------



## PloniAlmoni

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Streetdragon*
> 
> ok sry^^ 36-38 is still higher then stock or? dont know.. never saw stock speed because i changed everything instantly xD
> It was easyer to oc my old 8530. just push voltage and core. not more or less. good "old" times xD
> 
> back to stresstesting. i found out, that realbench is not a good stresstest. i had it stable for over 1h realbench but crashes after secounds in Prey. Had no problem in other games befor. maybe my cpu degradet a bit... but with 1,3V and under 70°on core and 65 on socket hmmmm need some hourse free time to do more tests. cant do enough tests^^


Prey is a very well-optimized game, runs on Cryengine, so it isn't typical Bethesda fare that way. Something is wrong there, and it should be affecting other games as well. I wish there was something closer to OCCT but not quite that stressful. AIDA64 maybe?

Core is stock at 33, I think so is cache.


----------



## PloniAlmoni

I was clocking it to 4.4 GHz @ 1.25vcore with cache at 30 multiplier and at 1.150 volts for cache still as I don't know stock voltage for that and obviously "auto" is the wrong setting. Everything was stable but in about 6 minutes I was hitting 85 degrees spikes in Realbench so I shut it down. Maybe I should go back to seeking a stable 4.3GHz or even 4.2GHz overclock as my cooling solution apparently isn't good enough for 4.4GHz?

I'm thinking of getting a CLC, the new EVGA 280mm would be nice, or more in line with my budget, the older Corsair H105 which has no software other than your BIOS so it'd work well in Linux, but have heard too many horror stories. Maybe two fans on a D15S would be good? I wish Asetec hadn't won that patent lawsuit, the very best CLC coolers are no longer available here.









The D15 is real huge, though maybe it'd fit my system... also, my apartment is just short of being condemned, has a big hole in the floor, and I don't know when I might be moving so I'm reluctant to have a humongous cooler sitting on my thin ASRock board if that happens; the D14 is already too big for that according to the 2011 socket adapter's docs. Is the D15S also about that heavy (as a D14) and a motherboard stress on socket 2011-3? I also don't know how much better a 15S is than a D14, maybe I only could use a D15 or a CLC to cool it better than a D14?


----------



## Streetdragon

then try 4,2ghz first with 1,2V "should" be stable. if stable try to lower the voltage or try 4,3Ghz with same voltage(1,2)


----------



## jura11

Hi there

If you are really looking get CLC then have look on Swiftech H320 Prestige or H240, other option is BeQuiet SilentLoop and Alphacool Eisbaer 240 or 320

These are best CLC and offer good value for money CLC with good performance and goo pump as well and not Asetek pumps which are prone to failure

NH-D15S is good option as well there,Cryorig R1 Ultimate or Universal which is on par with NH-D15

NH-D15S is NH-D15 with single fan and have offset base which have better compatibility with PCI_E slots and will not block first block on boards

If you are running NH-D1x then I would suggest get these fans Thermalright TY-143 which are awesome fans there and they're on par with Noctua A15 and are quieter than these fans

Regarding NH-D15, I've owned that cooler and still owning and never have any issue to be so big, have moved my PC several times and nothing happens

In my case NH-D15 has been best cooler,I've tried like Corsair CLC AIO and few other CLC from NZXT etc and still NH-D15 has been better, only custom water loop has and is better

You should try 4.3GHz and set vCore at 1.25v or as above lower and you shouldn't use OCCT if you are not happy

Aida64 is great stress tool and I would use that as well

Hope this helps

Thanks, Jura


----------



## PloniAlmoni

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jura11*
> 
> Hi there
> 
> If you are really looking get CLC then have look on Swiftech H320 Prestige or H240, other option is BeQuiet SilentLoop and Alphacool Eisbaer 240 or 320


Swiftech is available still from some sources, but is too expensive for me right now. Most of the others have become illegal in the US because of Asetek's recent win in patent court, so are hard to find. Who'd have thunk that a radiator, not too different than that found in an air conditioner or automobile, is suddenly patent-able because it's in a computer?!


----------



## PloniAlmoni

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jura11*
> 
> You should try 4.3GHz and set vCore at 1.25v or as above lower and you shouldn't use OCCT if you are not happy
> 
> Aida64 is great stress tool and I would use that as well
> 
> Hope this helps
> 
> Thanks, Jura


Yes, I should probably forget about OC at 4.4GHz on a Noctua D14 on this system, it's been getting either too hot when voltages are higher, or too unstable, or both no matter what I do. 4.3GHz is only a difference of an overclock of 33% or 30$ OC over 3.3GHz stock, when you look at it that way it isn't so bad.







I'm not sure if a CLC, or a D15, is worth 100MHz to me or not. Overclocking is fun, but if it's reacting that way to the higher speed, even if I can get temps down it surely isn't good for the CPU to do that?


----------



## 0-8-15 User

Is it to be expected, that the idle power consumption rises a lot (like 20W), when you overclock the cache? Even when using adaptive voltage?

I managed to overclock the core frequency to 4.3 GHz without increasing the idle wattage at all. But no luck with the cache yet.

Max. safe cache voltage is 1.25 V, right?


----------



## Streetdragon

if you set offset voltage on chache. yes more voltage more watt, even in idle. adaptive cache voltage. dont know if this even work. read some times taht it is bugged or so. you can try it.

i would not go over 1,25V on cache. 1,2 was for me the max


----------



## navjack27

Haaaaa i idle at 90w according to hwinfo64


----------



## 0-8-15 User

Well, I'm an idiot. "CPU C-states" were set to "Auto". Enabling all of them brought me down from 94 W to 70 W.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *0-8-15 User*
> 
> Well, I'm an idiot. "CPU C-states" were set to "Auto". Enabling all of them brought me down from 94 W to 70 W.


you are using Manual override for Vcore? If yes - then enabling c-states is a good power saving mechanism. Just be aware that core parking can affect performance (especially when gaming, and certainly when benchmarking performanmce). with c-states enabled, it is also a good idea to set balanced power plan and set CPU phase control to optimized or standard IF power savings is what you are after.


----------



## 0-8-15 User

I'm using adaptive voltage for Vcore and auto voltage for the cache voltage.

The CPU phase control is set to optimized.


----------



## PloniAlmoni

I managed to have an hour stable in realbench with the 4.3GHz / 3.6Ghz cache settings discussed in this thread, my new liquid cooler is giving me only 64 degrees max after an hour. I'm very happy with that, it's a substantial improvement over my Noctua D14.

The only problem is, when I boot Linux, it fails to get past the first two lines of booting, where it says its loading the kernel and initial ramdisk (forgot what that's called). When I get rid of the overclock, it boots normally. I'm going to boot out of quiet mode to see if I can get more diagnostics on it, and any suggestions in that regard are welcome as I'm a bit of a newbie when it comes to the systemd stuff though not in Linux in general. (I'm running archlinux and my system uses VGA passthrough for VM gaming.)


----------



## Streetdragon

try your overlock with OCCT big dataset for an hour. after that 1hour aida64 cache test. i think there is something else not working...


----------



## mus1mus

Memory and Cache does that.


----------



## 0-8-15 User

Quote:


> The only problem is, when I boot Linux, it fails to get past the first two lines of booting


I had the same issue. Tweaking the system agent voltage fixed it for me.


----------



## PloniAlmoni

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *0-8-15 User*
> 
> I had the same issue. Tweaking the system agent voltage fixed it for me.


I'm not sure if I've found that setting on my ASRock board, what is stock voltage and what did you tweak it to?


----------



## HeadlessKnight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PloniAlmoni*
> 
> I'm not sure if I've found that setting on my ASRock board, what is stock voltage and what did you tweak it to?


System Agent shows as VCCSA in some motherboards. My stock VCCSA is 0.856V, @ DDR4-3000 I had to crank it up to 1V.


----------



## PloniAlmoni

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeadlessKnight*
> 
> System Agent shows as VCCSA in some motherboards. My stock VCCSA is 0.856V, @ DDR4-3000 I had to crank it up to 1V.


I think that's what mine calls it. I'm running DDR4-2666 CAS16. (Don't laugh, it was $39 off for 16GB worth so it was a lot cheaper than faster RAM but still faster than non-OC RAM.)

Edit: No... it's called System Agent Offset, I must have been remembering the setting from a different system.


----------



## 0-8-15 User

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PloniAlmoni*
> 
> what is stock voltage and what did you tweak it to?


The default system agent voltage on my board is 0.85 V. I used to run an +0.15 V offset, but I recently found out that I only need +0.05 V.

But, I might need to disable the C6 power saving feature again. The system got unstable (when it transitions to idle) after I manually enabled all C-States.

For now I'm trying manual voltages with C6 enabled. 74 W in idle and no spontaneous reboots so far.


----------



## coccosoids

Hey guys, first time overclocker so...

Anyway, I have a bit of an issue and I need a bit of help.

I am testing out OC on a 5960x and this is in short what I have going on so far: 4.375 at 1.25v, with cache at 3.75 at 1.25v. Memory at 3000, XMP profile settings. Speedstep disabled. BCLK 125.
So far running short Realbench loops of 15 minutes to test different settings and this seems to be stable...

Mainboard is X99 Taichi.

My biggest issue is this: I cannot go any higher on cache no matter what, I was aiming at least 4.0 cache with whatever voltage any other setting on the cache ratio will not boot up. Getting error code in the 90's range which the manual identifies as being a problem with PCIE devices...

Any ideas on how to successfully go beyond this please? I will post full uefi settings of my OC a little later if that helps.


----------



## Desolutional

You'll need an O.C. Socket (extra pins) to raise Cache beyond 3.8GHz or so, the ASUS X99 series have them. Either that, or hard mod with solder.


----------



## coccosoids

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> You'll need an O.C. Socket (extra pins) to raise Cache beyond 3.8GHz or so, the ASUS X99 series have them. Either that, or hard mod with solder.


I understand. Still, mainboard is X99 Taichi and as far as I understand it comes equipped with an OC socket. Could it be something else?


----------



## HeadlessKnight

X99 Taichi actually supports OC socket. Have you tried adjusting System Agent Voltage?


----------



## PloniAlmoni

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *0-8-15 User*
> 
> The default system agent voltage on my board is 0.85 V. I used to run an +0.15 V offset, but I recently found out that I only need +0.05 V.
> 
> But, I might need to disable the C6 power saving feature again. The system got unstable (when it transitions to idle) after I manually enabled all C-States.
> 
> For now I'm trying manual voltages with C6 enabled. 74 W in idle and no spontaneous reboots so far.


I tried doing that, two of my four RAM sticks "disappeared", so I went back to stock settings until I can figure out what happened.


----------



## coccosoids

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeadlessKnight*
> 
> X99 Taichi actually supports OC socket. Have you tried adjusting System Agent Voltage?


What would be a good adjustment for that?


----------



## HeadlessKnight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coccosoids*
> 
> What would be a good adjustment for that?


This is one the most annoying settings to tinker with. I am afraid I can't help you much but you have to find the sweet spot yourself. But if anything I have it at 0.992-1V (+0.150 offset and it works fine with cache @ 4.25 GHz 1.2V) . You have to adjust it incrementally step by step till you find your stable settings, also keep in mind if you put System Agent offset too high it might be as unstable as too low.

Good Luck


----------



## coccosoids

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeadlessKnight*
> 
> This is one the most annoying settings to tinker with. I am afraid I can't help you much but you have to find the sweet spot yourself. But if anything I have it at 0.992-1V (+0.150 offset and it works fine with cache @ 4.25 GHz 1.2V) . You have to adjust it incrementally step by step till you find your stable settings, also keep in mind if you put System Agent offset too high it might be as unstable as too low.
> 
> Good Luck


Thanks - but here's another few hard ones:

1. *BCLK / PCIe ratio* - if I am using a BCLK of 125 should I manually set this to 1.25? Can I check within windows on what clock the PCIe are on? In principle - what should I do with this setting?
2. I have manually configured SA offset in bios which is (I think) now giving me a fixed *1.2v SA* value. Cache at 3875. But - should I adjust in tandem the VCCIO and lower it from auto or any other settings?

Tweaking the cache further from this value really does nothing on my system other than freezing everything up. I am not sure what to thing, the seller I got the cpu from assured me that on his board (Asus X99 deluxe) the cpu was stable with 4.4 core and 4.4 cache. Should I try more tests with BCLK at 100 and see if that gets me anywhere?


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coccosoids*
> 
> 1. *BCLK / PCIe ratio* - if I am using a BCLK of 125 should I manually set this to 1.25? Can I check within windows on what clock the PCIe are on? In principle - what should I do with this setting?


I'm inclined to set everything manually, but frankly, your system would be extremely unlikely to POST with a 125MHz PCI-E clock, so it's probably at the right ratio on auto.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coccosoids*
> 
> 2. I have manually configured SA offset in bios which is (I think) now giving me a fixed *1.2v SA* value. Cache at 3875. But - should I adjust in tandem the VCCIO and lower it from auto or any other settings?


1.2 VCCSA is a lot of VCCSA (almost certainly too much unless you are pushing for extreme memory OCs) and VCCIO rarely needs significant adjustment on HW-E.


----------



## HeadlessKnight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coccosoids*
> 
> Thanks - but here's another few hard ones:
> 
> 1. *BCLK / PCIe ratio* - if I am using a BCLK of 125 should I manually set this to 1.25? Can I check within windows on what clock the PCIe are on? In principle - what should I do with this setting?


If you have cpu strap at same value as bclk that should sustain the clock rate of pci-e and other peripherals.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coccosoids*
> 
> 2. I have manually configured SA offset in bios which is (I think) now giving me a fixed *1.2v SA* value. Cache at 3875. But - should I adjust in tandem the VCCIO and lower it from auto or any other settings?


1.2V SA voltage is bit high I think, have you tried lower values? As for VCCIO I didn't need to touch it but I wouldn't go above 1.15v.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coccosoids*
> 
> Tweaking the cache further from this value really does nothing on my system other than freezing everything up. I am not sure what to thing, the seller I got the cpu from assured me that on his board (Asus X99 deluxe) the cpu was stable with 4.4 core and 4.4 cache. Should I try more tests with BCLK at 100 and see if that gets me anywhere?


Is there a key/ bios setting in your mobo to disable/ enable OC socket ? Also are you using the latest BIOS?


----------



## AntonP

Hello, have a trouble with 5960x. One core (7th or 6th in bios counting from 0) has died.
Without any reason - one time windows stopped booting. Thought it was RAM, but it wasnt.
After hours of testing i found answer - disabled one core and windows started ok.
Tried this cpu on another x99 mb - the same thing.
Why could one core die?
Is there some way to recover it?


----------



## bonomork

RMA


----------



## PloniAlmoni

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AntonP*
> 
> Hello, have a trouble with 5960x. One core (7th or 6th in bios counting from 0) has died.
> Without any reason - one time windows stopped booting. Thought it was RAM, but it wasnt.
> After hours of testing i found answer - disabled one core and windows started ok.
> Tried this cpu on another x99 mb - the same thing.
> Why could one core die?
> Is there some way to recover it?


If you overclocked, I hope you purchased Intel's overclock insurance, and if you didn't, well, then warrenty's violated (if you still have one) and you'll need to buy another CPU.


----------



## ssateneth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AntonP*
> 
> Hello, have a trouble with 5960x. One core (7th or 6th in bios counting from 0) has died.
> Without any reason - one time windows stopped booting. Thought it was RAM, but it wasnt.
> After hours of testing i found answer - disabled one core and windows started ok.
> Tried this cpu on another x99 mb - the same thing.
> Why could one core die?
> Is there some way to recover it?


RMA


----------



## AntonP

no RMA - its ES


----------



## PloniAlmoni

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AntonP*
> 
> no RMA - its ES


That's the problem with using what is, according to the law, stolen merchandise, your warrenty's void.


----------



## coccosoids

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeadlessKnight*
> 
> If you have cpu strap at same value as bclk that should sustain the clock rate of pci-e and other peripherals.
> 1.2V SA voltage is bit high I think, have you tried lower values? As for VCCIO I didn't need to touch it but I wouldn't go above 1.15v.
> 
> Is there a key/ bios setting in your mobo to disable/ enable OC socket ? Also are you using the latest BIOS?


Well, I mean - I have no setting called 'cpu strap' in the asrock uefi - I will have to corroborate what that does with what the setting on my board does - from the manual: _Configure PCIE/BCLK Ratio to prevent the PC from crashing when the internal CPU clock speed and clock speed of other components are too high._ My question was - besides what does this actually do







- was this: if my XMP profile changes BCLK to 125, do I need to set PCIe ratio to 1.25? Does that make any sense?

I will aim for some lower values on SA. Thanks for the input on VCCIO I will experiment - does that voltage have any bearing on stability though? Especially related to the IMC and cache settings?

I really have seen nothing on the board / uefi pages related to the OC socket.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coccosoids*
> 
> Thanks for the input on VCCIO I will experiment - does that voltage have any bearing on stability though?


For most users no, but if your IMC is particularly weak it can help. Modify VCCSA and DRAM Voltage first and see if those help. Also the "O.C. Socket" is a hardware feature, it provides extra pins on the LGA socket: https://rog.asus.com/articles/overclocking/asus-rog-x99-exclusive-oc-socket-extra-pins-extra-performance/


----------



## Sem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PloniAlmoni*
> 
> If you overclocked, I hope you purchased Intel's overclock insurance, and if you didn't, well, then warrenty's violated (if you still have one) and you'll need to buy another CPU.


----------



## 0-8-15 User

It looks like I can't enable C6 without getting massive instability when the CPU transitions from load to idle.

I tried both adaptive and manual voltage.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *0-8-15 User*
> 
> It looks like I can't enable C6 without getting massive instability when the CPU transitions from load to idle.
> 
> I tried both adaptive and manual voltage.


C6 sets Vcore to 0.000V under deep sleep, the delta between idle and load on C6 is massive compared to C1E, so instability is to be expected. Counteract this with increased VCCIN, Vcore and/or Vring. Power savings on X99 from states lower than C1E are marginal at best (I counted 5W at the wall, so basically nothing). A laptop is a different story, mobile processors benefit a lot more from deep sleep states.


----------



## 0-8-15 User

With C6: 72 W
Without: 96 W


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *0-8-15 User*
> 
> With C6: 72 W
> Without: 96 W


Is that power measured from the wall?


----------



## 0-8-15 User

Yes.


----------



## ben805

Is it safe to assume these Haswell-E should have the C-State limit to either C2 or C0/C1 to avoid instability issues when it's being OC'ed to 4.5Ghz?


----------



## coccosoids

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ben805*
> 
> Is it safe to assume these Haswell-E should have the C-State limit to either C2 or C0/C1 to avoid instability issues when it's being OC'ed to 4.5Ghz?


Interested in this as well.


----------



## ben805

What's everyone's maximum OC stable for at least a few hours of OCCT on these Haswell-E?


----------



## mus1mus

Everybody's obsessed with OCCT these days huh?


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ben805*
> 
> Is it safe to assume these Haswell-E should have the C-State limit to either C2 or C0/C1 to avoid instability issues when it's being OC'ed to 4.5Ghz?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coccosoids*
> 
> Interested in this as well.


C-States below C1E (Speedstep) can cause instability at higher clocks and voltages. Power savings are small, @0-8-15 User mentions a 24 W saving, I will have to check this again as last time I measured a smaller difference. I only used C6 on the cores, not the package though.


----------



## coccosoids

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> C-States below C1E (Speedstep) can cause instability at higher clocks and voltages. Power savings are small, @0-8-15 User mentions a 24 W saving, I will have to check this again as last time I measured a smaller difference. I only used C6 on the cores, not the package though.


I admit I have a bit of difficulty in translating this into practice. Any guides out there on how to optimize power/voltages at idle?


----------



## 0-8-15 User

@coccosoids, as far as I understand you have to choose between maximum performance and low idle power consumption. You can not have both.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *0-8-15 User*
> 
> @coccosoids, as far as I understand you have to choose between maximum performance and low idle power consumption. You can not have both.


C1E and Adaptive Vcore is a perfect compromise. Speedstep state latency is much lower than shallow (C3) or deep sleep (C6). Also make sure to set minimum processor state to 0% in Windows power settings, IIRC "High Performance" plan locks minimum to 100%.


----------



## ben805

Last night i've tested with the EIST and C-state enable, package limit to C2 max, and made sure Windows 10 power saving on Balance mode, during idle the CPU clocked down to 1.2Ghz but made practically no improvement on heat reduction aka idling temperature (I'm using H240x2 CLC), they saved about ~20W during idle according to Aida64, as a result i highly doubt having EIST and C-state enable would pro-long the CPU lifespan in any meaningful way. But they do have a very noticeable negative impact on several benchmarks i ran, including SuperPi 32M. (7m 13s with C-state and EIST disable, an extra minute long with them on). Maybe someone can also duplicate these results too?

Taking a performance hit and risk compromising OC stability just to save 20W during idle ain't going to cut it. I'm going to leave both EIST and C-state completely disable from now on, if saving energy is a concern i'll just put the PC on hibernation/sleep mode, or just power off the PC when it's not being use.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ben805*
> 
> But they do have a very noticeable negative impact on several benchmarks i ran, including SuperPi 32M. (7m 13s with C-state and EIST disable, an extra minute long with them on).


Something is wrong with your system. A few seconds impact should be experienced at most, once the application requests maximum CPU resources, you are given maximum performance. The latency between ramping from 1.2GHz to final OC bin is to be expected, but when running at 100% CPU utilization, one should not expect a reduction in performance compared to C0. I'm talking about CPU Core C-State C0/C1/C1E and Package C-State C0/C1. C1E = EIST. You shouldn't be testing with C-States lower than C1E (EIST) unless you want to experience higher latency from idle to load and slight power savings on idle (still need to check the power savings at the wall, going to do that soon). You can simulate disabling C1E/EIST/Speedstep by setting minimum processor state to 100% in the power settings.

C-States below C1E shouldn't affect idle temperature too much, unless you leave it idle for a long time (in which case, you can't cool the CPU below ambient temperature anyway unless you use TEC or Peltiers). As for the effects of voltage on lifespan, C1E reduces idle voltage to (stock+offset) or (stock) based on offset or adaptive, C6 drops Vcore to 0.000V when allowed to go into deep sleep when idle. It's not the voltage which kills the die however, it's the combination of current and voltage resulting in power draw, which is why we don't recommend running fully synthetic AVX2 loads (Prime95) on an overclocked HW-E processor for prolonged periods of time. Intel produces these CPUs to run for years at stock, there are users who ran i5-2500K at 1.4V+ on manual voltage for years without any degradation - they didn't run full load 24/7 however.


----------



## ben805

The gap could be due to other tasks i was performing simultaneously at the same time while the benchmark was running in the background, even without any latency hit....the power saving is still minimal with C-state and EIST enable, I'm more concern about the potential OC instability issues associated with them.


----------



## Desolutional

The things I do for the community.









So, had some free time today and decided to measure power consumption and whatnot in the evening, without further ado, the results.



It seems as if the difference between C1E and C6 (C2) is 8 watts at most. Tested under controlled conditions, minimal start-up with no background processes except stock Windows apps and disconnected from the internet. All other device power saving settings set to never turn off (HDDs set to never turn off, screen timeout zero, etc.). What is really interesting is that power plan core parking seems to have no effect whatsoever on power consumption, so that's useless on HEDT. C2 package state power savings are 2 watts at most - not worth the increased latency.

For 8 watts power saving, is it really worth the hassle of a lower cache overclock (yes, C3 and C6 do affect cache headroom, especially C6, where I had to drop from 3.9GHz to 3.7GHz at the same voltage to retain stability), higher interrupt and wakeup latency, and larger voltage spikes from idle to load for the CPU cores (0.000V to OC Vcore). I leave that decision up to you guys.









HWiNFO reads the ASUS X99 series VCCIN and CPU Current values and seems to calculate CPU (Package) Power from that, seems less accurate at lower current, but once load is applied it seems to give a decent rough value, good enough to report power consumption to the nearest ten.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> The things I do for the community.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, had some free time today and decided to measure power consumption and whatnot in the evening, without further ado, the results.
> 
> 
> 
> It seems as if the difference between C1E and C6 (C2) is 8 watts at most. Tested under controlled conditions, minimal start-up with no background processes except stock Windows apps and disconnected from the internet. All other device power saving settings set to never turn off (HDDs set to never turn off, screen timeout zero, etc.). What is really interesting is that power plan core parking seems to have no effect whatsoever on power consumption, so that's useless on HEDT. C2 package state power savings are 2 watts at most - not worth the increased latency.
> 
> For 8 watts power saving, is it really worth the hassle of a lower cache overclock (yes, C3 and C6 do affect cache headroom, especially C6, where I had to drop from 3.9GHz to 3.7GHz at the same voltage to retain stability), higher interrupt and wakeup latency, and larger voltage spikes from idle to load for the CPU cores (0.000V to OC Vcore). I leave that decision up to you guys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HWiNFO reads the ASUS X99 series VCCIN and CPU Current values and seems to calculate CPU (Package) Power from that, seems less accurate at lower current, but once load is applied it seems to give a decent rough value, good enough to report power consumption to the nearest ten.


So should we disable everything except c1e ?


----------



## ben805

Personally I've decided to disable both EIST and C-state altogether. lol


----------



## 0-8-15 User

@Desolutional, very interesting, thanks for your effort. I will try to make a screenshot of the BIOS settings I have to choose from on my ASUS X99-A II. I am a bit confused now.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> larger voltage spikes from idle to load for the CPU cores (0.000V to OC Vcore).


That worries me the most.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *0-8-15 User*
> 
> That worries me the most.


It should be fine but I don't really know anything about electrical engineering or microprocessor design. Should be safe to enable C6 at stock settings as that is what Intel designed the processors for. I ran C6 for a few months before to test out system responsiveness and thermals and it really wasn't worth enabling them on the HEDT platform.

A laptop processor is an entirely different story. With the laptop lid closed, the power savings from C6 (and even C7s (long) state) can save you an hour of battery life on light load.


----------



## 0-8-15 User

My voltage settings:


Idle consumption (72 Watt):


Idle consumption (96 Watt):


The C-States I can select from:


The idle consumption with EIST and all C-States disabled is 102 Watt. I think I will leave them disabled from now on.

On an aside, I need 1.25 V for the CPU Cache Voltage, when I try to use Adaptive instead of Manual Mode.


----------



## Desolutional

For cache, adaptive mode is broken on X99. Use offset or manual (I use offset).

You are seeing such a drastic difference between 72W and 96W because you are using *Package* C-State C6. Package C6 shuts down the whole package by writing out the cache to a special buffer before sleeping (this is 'non-rentention', 'retention' means to keep the data in cache). Essentially the whole package (cores, cache, IMC, etc.) is sleeping until it receives another command, instead of C2 where it is just waiting with reduced power. When using only core states, power savings are minimal as I tested in the table I made. But when testing package C-States, the whole package is being put to sleep. I don't like using package C-States because it messes around with the IMC, could potentially cause instability (observe VCCSA changing when transitioning from idle-load phase with C6 (non-retention) states in a HW monitoring program), also the slightly higher latency hit from idle-load.

Source: https://software.intel.com/en-us/articles/power-management-states-p-states-c-states-and-package-c-states#_Toc383778910

That's a very interesting article co-published by Intel, surprised more people don't know about it, really explains stuff in a simple way.


----------



## joezzys

I am fairly new to overclocking and i tried to overclock my 5820k without success








I struggle with very high idle temperatures even without oc (44°C).

MoBo: x99 Sabertooth
Cooling: H100i v2 with stock fans
Ram: Vengeance LPX schwarz DDR4-2666

Please can someone suggest me any settings?

Thanks in advance, hope someone is able to help me out!


----------



## 0-8-15 User

Throw the H100i into the trash and buy a decent air cooler.


----------



## joezzys

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *0-8-15 User*
> 
> Throw the H100i into the trash and buy a decent air cooler.


that's not even helpful


----------



## jura11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joezzys*
> 
> I am fairly new to overclocking and i tried to overclock my 5820k without success
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I struggle with very high idle temperatures even without oc (44°C).
> 
> MoBo: x99 Sabertooth
> Cooling: H100i v2 with stock fans
> Ram: Vengeance LPX schwarz DDR4-2666
> 
> Please can someone suggest me any settings?
> 
> Thanks in advance, hope someone is able to help me out!


Hi there

As above I would suggest get decent air cooler something like is Noctua NH-D15 or Cryorig R1 Ultimate or Universal, Phanteks PH-TC14PE

Have owned H100i v2 and this cooler hasn't been best, I would say pretty poor on i7-5820k and I've posted over here on this forum and thread my temp comparison between the NH-D15 and H100i v2

In yours case if you are not willing to switch to air cooler then, I would start with something like this

Input voltage: 1.92v
vCore:1.28v
Core multi: 44x
Cache multi try auto for now and then set at 38x
Cache voltage:1.15-1.22v

If yours i7-5820k does idle at 44°C, do you have enabled C1E EIST and do you have enabled C-States?

Hope this helps

Thanks, Jura


----------



## 0-8-15 User

@joezzys, I owned the first revision of the H100i and it was utter trash. I am still ashamed that I bought it.


----------



## joezzys

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *0-8-15 User*
> 
> @joezzys, I owned the first revision of the H100i and it was utter trash. I am still ashamed that I bought it.


Hm do you think the Kraken X52 would do a better job? I don't want to go with an aircooler (personal preferences







).


----------



## ben805

I still have the Corsair H110i GTX laying around, the waterpump failed 2 weeks ago after 8months, based on the feedback i saw it seems like a lot of Corsair AIO seems to failed within 1 to 2 years, some failed within weeks or months, this is a very expensive disposable water cooler. I've replaced it with Swiftech H240x2 and it is significantly higher quality (copper radiator instead of aluminum, better pump, better waterblock, reservoir, serviceable, expandable, etc) and cool much better than the garbage H110i, I'm going to RMA my broken H110i and once i get the replacement back i'll get rid of this piece of crap on Craigslist.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *0-8-15 User*
> 
> @Desolutional, very interesting, thanks for your effort. I will try to make a screenshot of the BIOS settings I have to choose from on my ASUS X99-A II. I am a bit confused now.
> That worries me the most.


the voltage ramp from idle or parked to load vcore is not a spike technically, and it is what the chip's PCM is designed to do. A spike is a voltage "excursion" well above the set vcore or VID and we cannot detect these with anyu software or a routine DMM. It requires a uSec capable scope attached to the socket (intel make a socket toool for this).


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ben805*
> 
> I still have the Corsair H110i GTX


H110i GTX uses the Asetek controller, my H110i GT (CoolIT) has been ticking on strong for the past 2 years. I really wouldn't recommend the H110i GT(X) unless you have no other choice - plenty of nicer AIOs and Air Coolers out there. I chose the H110i GT for the LED block so the colour changes according to block temperature and the lower strain on the motherboard (not got the heatsink hanging off the socket). Also cause I got the H110i GT for a fantastic deal, saved quite a lot of money. I was looking at the Predator 360, but the price was too high for my liking.


----------



## lanofsong

Hey there Haswell-E owners,

We are having our monthly Foldathon from Monday 22nd - Wednesday 24th - 12noon EST.
Would you consider putting all that power to a good cause for those 2 days? If so, come sign up and fold with us - see attached link.

May 2017 Foldathon

To get started:

1.Get a passkey (allows for speed bonus) - need a valid email address
http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/getpasskey.py

2.Download the folding program:
http://folding.stanford.edu/

Enter your folding name (mine is the same as my OCN name)
Enter your passkey
Enter Team OCN number - 37726

later
lanofsong


----------



## 0-8-15 User

My Asus X99-A II failed on me. It didn't even POST anymore. No Q-Codes either. Only a single red LED between CPU and RAM was lit.

Guess I will have to RMA it.

I'm happy that the board did not fry my CPU.


----------



## ToxicAdam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *0-8-15 User*
> 
> @joezzys, I owned the first revision of the H100i and it was utter trash. I am still ashamed that I bought it.


Water pump failed in mine. I almost lost my 5820k. Going back to Air cooling.. at least if the fan fails there's a heatsink

I had a HR-02 air cooler from years ago and pop it in.


----------



## xSneak

Can you guys help me? My system is crashing on pubg after I put new memory in it. I went from a 8GB x 4 kit to 16GB x 2. It crashes even at stock jdec settings. I've increased all the voltages slightly and reseated the cpu/ram. I passed memtest86 6.20 4 times and i think i can do 800% coverage on memtestpro. Do i really need more cpu vcore if it's crashing under those conditions?


----------



## 0-8-15 User

What would you consider to be a safe 24/7 surface temperature for the VRM heatsink on an ASUS X99-A II / ASUS ROG Strix X99 board?

I'm still not sure what killed my X99-A II, but if I had to guess, I would say the heat stress on the VRMs.


----------



## ben805

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *0-8-15 User*
> 
> What would you consider to be a safe 24/7 surface temperature for the VRM heatsink on an ASUS X99-A II / ASUS ROG Strix X99 board?
> 
> I'm still not sure what killed my X99-A II, but if I had to guess, I would say the heat stress on the VRMs.


i believe the VRM on these boards are rated for over 100C, how hot were yours running? Stress test with OCCT my X99-AII VRM gets up to 70C and gaming at around ~55C.


----------



## GunnzAkimbo

whats been achieved with a V1.25 core in speed

and what about cache V1.25 in speed

?


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GunnzAkimbo*
> 
> whats been achieved with a V1.25 core in speed
> and what about cache V1.25 in speed
> ?


With 64GB of RAM (4 x 16GB modules), I get 3.9GHz with 1.20V, 4.0GHz with 1.28V (no more than 1.25V for 24/7 use).


----------



## 0-8-15 User

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ben805*
> 
> i believe the VRM on these boards are rated for over 100C, how hot were yours running?


Idle ~ 55 C, typical workload ~ 80 C, stress test ~ 85 C. That was with 4.3 GHz / 4.0 GHz and 2666 MHz CL13. Core: 1.28 V, Uncore: 1.25 V, VCCIN: 1.92 V

I'm a bit worried that my new motherboard will die quickly, just like the old one did.


----------



## ben805

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *0-8-15 User*
> 
> Idle ~ 55 C, typical workload ~ 80 C, stress test ~ 85 C. That was with 4.3 GHz / 4.0 GHz and 2666 MHz CL13. Core: 1.28 V, Uncore: 1.25 V, VCCIN: 1.92 V
> 
> I'm a bit worried that my new motherboard will die quickly, just like the old one did.


Your Vcore/Uncore/VCCIN voltage doesn't seems that high and pretty close to mine, I'm running 24/7 at 4375 (35x 125) 3000mhz ram, 1.275v vcore, 1.25 cache and 1.91v VCCIN, i have my LLC set at level 7 to lock in the VCCIN so there isn't any vdroop under load.

looks like you may have airflow issue in your rig, try put a higher cfm exhaust fan at the back to draw air across them. have picture of your setup with lid open?


----------



## 0-8-15 User

I took this picture a few days before the motherboard failed: http://www.overclock.net/t/1090951/official-silverstone-tj07-owners-club-gallery/910#post_26100715

Things I changed with the new motherboard:

* Reduced to overclock to 4.2 / 3.7 GHz, Core: 1.26 V, Uncore 1.15 V, VCCIN 1.9 V, LLC 6
* Increased the fan speed of the two 92 mm fans in the back (intake)
* Increased the fan speed of the two 120 mm fans in the top (outtake)
* Changed the direction of the fans on the top radiator (from intake to outtake)


----------



## ben805

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *0-8-15 User*
> 
> I took this picture a few days before the motherboard failed: http://www.overclock.net/t/1090951/official-silverstone-tj07-owners-club-gallery/910#post_26100715
> 
> Things I changed with the new motherboard:
> 
> * Reduced to overclock to 4.2 / 3.7 GHz, Core: 1.26 V, Uncore 1.15 V, VCCIN 1.9 V, LLC 6
> * Increased the fan speed of the two 92 mm fans in the back (intake)
> * Increased the fan speed of the two 120 mm fans in the top (outtake)
> * Changed the direction of the fans on the top radiator (from intake to outtake)


The top level have any intake fans in front of those HDD bay? The two 92mm at the back you can try to set them to exhaust, the top radiator fans leave them to exhaust out of the case and see if your VRM temperature improve. I have the Noctua fans as well and set the pwm fan curve running at 900~1100rpm at the minimum, anything less than 900rpm the VRM temperature goes up.


----------



## 0-8-15 User

The two 92 mm fans (850 RPM - 1050 RPM) are my only intake fans. The front of the case is closed. And the two 120 mm fans (550 RPM - 750 RPM) are my only outtake fans.

I will try to make sure that the VRM heatsink stays below 75 C. Too bad you can't monitor the VRM temperatures via software.


----------



## ben805

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *0-8-15 User*
> 
> The two 92 mm fans (850 RPM - 1050 RPM) are my only intake fans. The front of the case is closed. And the two 120 mm fans (550 RPM - 750 RPM) are my only outtake fans.
> 
> I will try to make sure that the VRM heatsink stays below 75 C. Too bad you can't monitor the VRM temperatures via software.


yes you can, use the Aida64...in the sensor section it display VRM temperature in real time, if i remember correctly the Asus Ai Suit's Fan Xpert for our board also have VRM temperature reading too!


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *0-8-15 User*
> 
> The two 92 mm fans (850 RPM - 1050 RPM) are my only intake fans. The front of the case is closed. And the two 120 mm fans (550 RPM - 750 RPM) are my only outtake fans.
> 
> I will try to make sure that the VRM heatsink stays below 75 C. Too bad you can't monitor the VRM temperatures via software.


As ben805 mentions, Aida64 will do it. The overlay on the right of this screenshot shows a bunch of stuff, the temps in green just past halfway down, VRM is included.


----------



## 0-8-15 User

I'm on linux.


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *0-8-15 User*
> 
> I'm on linux.


Infrared laser gun maybe? I run both W10 and Arch... hmm vrm via conky would be slick.


----------



## 0-8-15 User

Yes, that's how I got my measurements. But it would be nice if I could control the fans based on the actual VRM temperature.

Which settings should I try to adjust, in order to keep the VRM temperatures down?

For example, I had Phase Control set to 'Optimized', when the board failed.


----------



## ben805

Maybe add a small cooler at the left memory bank right next to the VRM, something like this should cool both the ram and the surrounding VRM:
https://www.amazon.com/G-Skill-Turbulence-Memory-Cooling-3500rpm/dp/B00NAENYEM/ref=sr_1_7?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1496185308&sr=1-7&keywords=RAM+cooler
https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835236002

Here's some review and better demonstration of these coolers:


----------



## navjack27

my VRMS get pretty hot under full load. sometime they will read like 85c 90c if i have the AC off using a thermal gun... right now not really doing anything they are 45c using the gun and in hwinfo64 i see 102c and 99c



ain't nothing wrong with that tho, not in the least

oh the room is 21c


----------



## kgtuning

Next time I run my rig I will check the VRM's with my laser gun.. now i'm curious because my board is fully watercooled including the vrms.


----------



## SpeedyIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ben805*
> 
> Maybe add a small cooler at the left memory bank right next to the VRM, something like this should cool both the ram and the surrounding VRM:
> https://www.amazon.com/G-Skill-Turbulence-Memory-Cooling-3500rpm/dp/B00NAENYEM/ref=sr_1_7?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1496185308&sr=1-7&keywords=RAM+cooler
> https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835236002
> 
> Here's some review and better demonstration of these coolers:


I bought 2 of those G.Skill DIMM fans. IMHO, they are junk. They move next to no air and both of them would just stop spinning now and then at random. Give it a little push and they would start up again. The white LEDs are very dim. Yes they were properly powered. I eventually removed them. Saw no difference in DIMM temps. They are sitting in a junk bin. YMMV.

I also have one of the Corsair units shown in that You Tube video. MUCH better fans. They move a lot more air but have a fairly annoying high pitched wine if running at full speed. Any fan that small will. The GSKILL fans are very quiet but also move very little air.


----------



## patryk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> As ben805 mentions, Aida64 will do it. The overlay on the right of this screenshot shows a bunch of stuff, the temps in green just past halfway down, VRM is included.


Aida64 how to run this chart?


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patryk*
> 
> Aida64 how to run this chart?


I'm not at a rig with Aida64 loaded right now, but it's under"File" -> "Preferences" I think, upper left corner. It'll open a drop down, scroll down to OSD and check that, then select the sensors/info you want displayed.


----------



## patryk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> I'm not at a rig with Aida64 loaded right now, but it's under"File" -> "Preferences" I think, upper left corner. It'll open a drop down, scroll down to OSD and check that, then select the sensors/info you want displayed.


me aida64 590 show me only voltge VRM i no see temperature (MSI x99s gaming 7)


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patryk*
> 
> me aida64 590 show me only voltge VRM i no see temperature (MSI x99s gaming 7)


it's there:


----------



## patryk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> it's there:


i see but only at me no show me temperature

PCH
VRM
PCI-E


----------



## ben805

Based on some search the X99A use the ON Semiconductor NTMFD4C85N MOSFET, the datasheet shows maximum
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patryk*
> 
> i see but only at me no show me temperature
> 
> PCH
> VRM
> PCI-E


Unless your motherboard doesn't have a thermal sensor on the VRM, otherwise you can double check in the preference to see if VRM temperature option is there.


----------



## jura11

This should helps guys, its X99 VRM discussion thread

http://www.overclock.net/t/1518458/x99-vrm-discussion-thread

Hope this helps

Thanks,Jura


----------



## 0-8-15 User

It helped a lot. Thanks.


----------



## Streetdragon

ram ist at 3200 cl 16 16 16 36 t1
everything else is right in the hwinfo

so far realbench stable.

occt crashes after 2 mins....

i dont render or something but i think realbench will be enough for gaming/streaming right^^

10 min occt stable (for me its ok)


what do you think?


----------



## ben805

Just curious, if you can keep the underload temperature in Prime and OCCT below 80C at 4.6Ghz, is it safe to run these Haswell-E 24/7 with Vcore at *1.40*V and VCCIN at *2.0*V ? Are Haswell-E in general as hardy as the old i7-920 Bloomfield? My 920 D0 has been running at 4.4Ghz 24/7 on custom loop since 2009 with vcore close to the maximum recommendation, and still no sign of degradation after all these years yet.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ben805*
> 
> Just curious, if you can keep the underload temperature in Prime and OCCT below 80C at 4.6Ghz, is it safe to run these Haswell-E 24/7 with Vcore at *1.40*V and VCCIN at *2.0*V ? Are Haswell-E in general as hardy as the old i7-920 Bloomfield? My 920 D0 has been running at 4.4Ghz 24/7 on custom loop since 2009 with vcore close to the maximum recommendation, and still no sign of degradation after all these years yet.


You'll never experience an OCCT or prime load scenario in anything but those stressors. IMO, HWE's weak point is cache, keep that (well) below 1.3V. I can't believe the rig needs 2.0 VCCIN, and in that regard, LLC is very critical. eg, if it is drooping under load to 1.95 or lower. OCCT and p95 forced VCCIN that high just because they basically run as a power virus. (and 2.0V is quite high for 24/7). I wouldn't go above 1.9 to 1.95V if you plan on a longevity like your 920 D0.


----------



## ben805

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> You'll never experience an OCCT or prime load scenario in anything but those stressors. IMO, HWE's weak point is cache, keep that (well) below 1.3V. I can't believe the rig needs 2.0 VCCIN, and in that regard, LLC is very critical. eg, if it is drooping under load to 1.95 or lower, I'd bet OCCT and p95 forced VCCIN that highy (and 2.0V is quite high for 24/7). I wouldn;t go above 1.9 to 1.95V if you plan on a longevity like your 920 D0.


Cache from these do very little to overall performance, i've already tested it myself and didn't see any practical difference between 3.2Ghz and 4.2Ghz uncore, but i left it at 4.0Ghz just for the hell of it. LLC7 work best for my setup as it locked in the CPU input exactly what i set it to, too much vdroop with LLC 8 and 9

2.0v VCCIN is needed for 8hr of OCCT, while other softcore Realbench, Aida64, and XTU only needed 1.95v. I'm old school, my rigs have to get a pass from all the well known tests, otherwise I'd just downclock or up the voltage to a certain point as necessary. LOL

My current custom loop can keep the heat down, I overbuilt it solely for OC purpose, running a Nemesis 360 GTS plus a 140 GTX radiators just for the CPU alone. Definitely not being held back by cooling at this point, just unsure how far can i safely push the vcore and vccin. I'm still under 80C even with the AVX stress like the newer OCCT or Aida FPU test. I've been searching quite a few forums and have not seen much data on higher vcore or vccin killed Haswell-E, those that got degraded or killed were due to early version of the Asus X99 board severely over-volting during startup, presumably from Auto setting.


----------



## patryk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> You'll never experience an OCCT or prime load scenario in anything but those stressors. IMO, HWE's weak point is cache, keep that (well) below 1.3V. I can't believe the rig needs 2.0 VCCIN, and in that regard, LLC is very critical. eg, if it is drooping under load to 1.95 or lower. OCCT and p95 forced VCCIN that high just because they basically run as a power virus. (and 2.0V is quite high for 24/7). I wouldn't go above 1.9 to 1.95V if you plan on a longevity like your 920 D0.


Me old i7-920 he worked in 4ghz 1.38v
for 5 years
and three times has exceeded the maximum temperature of a faulty pump
and nothing happened to him

Now i have i7 5820k 4.3 / 1.285v /1.82 vccin stable in OCCT
and if nothing has changed since the first generation
this should not be a problem


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ben805*
> 
> Cache from these do very little to overall performance, i've already tested it myself and didn't see any practical difference between 3.2Ghz and 4.2Ghz uncore, but i left it at 4.0Ghz just for the hell of it. LLC7 work best for my setup as it locked in the CPU input exactly what i set it to, too much vdroop with LLC 8 and 9
> 
> 2.0v VCCIN is needed for 8hr of OCCT, while other softcore Realbench, Aida64, and XTU only needed 1.95v. I'm old school, my rigs have to get a pass from all the well known tests, otherwise I'd just downclock or up the voltage to a certain point as necessary. LOL
> 
> My current custom loop can keep the heat down, I overbuilt it solely for OC purpose, running a Nemesis 360 GTS plus a 140 GTX radiators just for the CPU alone. Definitely not being held back by cooling at this point, just unsure how far can i safely push the vcore and vccin. I'm still under 80C even with the AVX stress like the newer OCCT or Aida FPU test. I've been searching quite a few forums and have not seen much data on higher vcore or vccin killed Haswell-E, those that got degraded or killed were due to early version of the Asus X99 board severely over-volting during startup, presumably from Auto setting.


lol - then why ask?







My answer is still the same, VCCIN at 2.0 with little to no vdroop is bench territory. Let's us know how things work out in the long run. This architecture is 2+ years old already, and most cooked CPUs have had the IMC and/or cache fail first.


----------



## ben805

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> You'll never experience an OCCT or prime load scenario in anything but those stressors. IMO, HWE's weak point is cache, keep that (well) below 1.3V. I can't believe the rig needs 2.0 VCCIN, and in that regard, LLC is very critical. eg, if it is drooping under load to 1.95 or lower, I'd bet OCCT and p95 forced VCCIN that highy (and 2.0V is quite high for 24/7). I wouldn;t go above 1.9 to 1.95V if you plan on a longevity like your 920 D0.


Cache from these do very little to overall performance, i've already tested it myself and didn't see any practical difference between 3.2Ghz and 4.2Ghz uncore, but i left it at 4.0Ghz just for the hell of it. LLC7 work best for my setup, too much vdroop with LLC 8 and 9

2.0v VCCIN is needed for 8hr of OCCT, while other softcore Realbench, Aida64, and XTU only needed 1.95v.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> lol - then why ask?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My answer is still the same, VCCIN at 2.0 with little to no vdroop is bench territory. Let's us know how things work out in the long run. This architecture is 2+ years old already, and most cooked CPUs have had the IMC and/or cache fail first.


I asked because i couldn't find much data or results of dead haswell-e due to VCCIN or Vcore in the range that i was running at. I have only heard one 5960x got killed when he was running the vcore to ridiculous high like 1.78v benching at over 5+Ghz but that wasn't a surprise since its close to the chip's limit,, according to haswell-E datasheet the vcore has a limit of up to 1.98v, doesn't mean it would even function at the level but that's the limit.

I guess i'll find out how long mine would last, i've just cranked up the VCCIN to 2.050v and leaving vcore at 1.40v. According to the OC guide below they recommended VCCIN to be 2.2 to 2.4v maximum
http://www.hardwareluxx.com/index.php/reviews/hardware/cpu/33127-oc-guide-bringing-haswell-e-to-its-limits.html?start=4


----------



## Jpmboy

good luck bud. I run my 5960X at 4.7/4.2 with 1.328 vcore and 1.25 cache. Vccin is at 1.92V.
If you want to test VCCIn (if you care to lower it) use HWBOT x265 benchmark (4K, 4x overkill) and shoot for a correction factor of 1.00. (> 0.95 is okay, 0.995 is better







)


----------



## ben805

My 5820K needed VCORE 1.27v and VCCIN 1.92v @4375 (125 x 35), 1.35v/1.98v @4500 (100 x 45), still playing with 4600 but i think 4500 may have been the sweet spot right now, since it can pass AVX from the latest Prime95 and OCCT all day long without breaking a sweat, temperature on all cores remains between 70s to 80s, and Realbench is ~60C. Usually OCCT caught insufficient VCCIN within minutes and get a BSOD with error Clock Watchdog TImeout. While BSOD error whea uncorrectable error often can be corrected with vcore adjustment.


----------



## CageJ

https://valid.x86.fr/bxsf9n

[email protected],352V

AVX rock stable but super hooot


----------



## mus1mus

You are already hitting 74Cwith CPU-Z. How much more with real loads.

Guess being stable doesn't take temps into consideration nowadays?


----------



## Kimir

It's a validation with CPU-z benchmark score, I suppose the bench is run right before submitting the result, hence the temp. Indeed quite high for the stress cpu-z does.


----------



## ben805

I guess everyone has a different standard when it comes to 24/7 stability.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CageJ*
> 
> https://valid.x86.fr/bxsf9n
> 
> [email protected],352V
> 
> AVX rock stable but super hooot


Nice !
Here is mine @ 1.35*1*v


----------



## Streetdragon

fo it is stable if it does 10 min occt large dataset. for me its ok there


----------



## GunnzAkimbo

on my 3rd 5960X now, warranty replacement.

Again, a memory problem wrecked the 2nd cpu, post sequence would display a message about "cpu and memory changed". OK, go into eufi and half the memory is showing and another boot just hangs with code 66.

not even doing anything heavy.


----------



## leonman44

Hello folks , i have the oc guarantee and i plan to burn my cpu before the plan expires so i can get a new fresh one.I relly dont like my current 5820k cpu , its clearly a lemon... Is there any safe way to kill my cpu without damaging my mobo?


----------



## ssateneth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leonman44*
> 
> Hello folks , i have the oc guarantee and i plan to burn my cpu before the plan expires so i can get a new fresh one.I relly dont like my current 5820k cpu , its clearly a lemon... Is there any safe way to kill my cpu without damaging my mobo?


Wow.


----------



## cj0612

Hi everyone,

I have an i7 5820k that is cooled by a thermaltake AIO and I'm having trouble pushing past 4.4 ghz @ 1.35v and 1.9 cpu input voltage ( I think it is stable on a little lower voltage as well but I was aiming for 4.5). I'd really like to get a stable 4.5 honestly just because 4.5 sounds better to me but so far I've only been able to manage it with 1.4v which I would like to stay under, but I don't care too much as long as I can get a few years out of the cpu. Right now I'm at 4.48ghz I believe with a 102 BCLK and 44 core. Going to try setting BCLK to 125 and bringing the core down to 36 to see if that works as I saw some other people having success that way. Any other suggestions for settings to tweak that might get me that little bit extra?

If not, any thoughts on just using the 1.4v knowing that it will probably shorten the lifespan? When I tested 4.6ghz at 1.4v only one core managed to reach 80C for some reason the rest were low to mid 70s and high 60s.

I got the CPU last year and had it on 1.3v and 4.5ghz for the longest time ( knowing it wouldn't pass realbench lmao) but then finally I was streaming some pubg and it crashed so now I've decided to go back and set a proper overclock for my cpu and to revisit my gpu to push it higher. GTX 1080 stable at 2113 after running heaven overnight.!









Thanks in advance!


----------



## steadly2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leonman44*
> 
> Hello folks , i have the oc guarantee and i plan to burn my cpu before the plan expires so i can get a new fresh one.I relly dont like my current 5820k cpu , its clearly a lemon... Is there any safe way to kill my cpu without damaging my mobo?


You don't have to kill it to get a replacement. If it has any type of degredation, you can request a replacement. If it doesn't run the speed at the same voltage it used to, you can get a replacement. Don't bother trying to burn it out, unless you just want to see what it'll do max OC without worrying about max volts/heat. Then that would be just for fun, but intentionally killing it is not necessary.


----------



## sinholueiro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cj0612*
> 
> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have an i7 5820k that is cooled by a thermaltake AIO and I'm having trouble pushing past 4.4 ghz @ 1.35v and 1.9 cpu input voltage ( I think it is stable on a little lower voltage as well but I was aiming for 4.5). I'd really like to get a stable 4.5 honestly just because 4.5 sounds better to me but so far I've only been able to manage it with 1.4v which I would like to stay under, but I don't care too much as long as I can get a few years out of the cpu. Right now I'm at 4.48ghz I believe with a 102 BCLK and 44 core. Going to try setting BCLK to 125 and bringing the core down to 36 to see if that works as I saw some other people having success that way. Any other suggestions for settings to tweak that might get me that little bit extra?
> 
> If not, any thoughts on just using the 1.4v knowing that it will probably shorten the lifespan? When I tested 4.6ghz at 1.4v only one core managed to reach 80C for some reason the rest were low to mid 70s and high 60s.
> 
> I got the CPU last year and had it on 1.3v and 4.5ghz for the longest time ( knowing it wouldn't pass realbench lmao) but then finally I was streaming some pubg and it crashed so now I've decided to go back and set a proper overclock for my cpu and to revisit my gpu to push it higher. GTX 1080 stable at 2113 after running heaven overnight.!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!


I would let the BCLK at 100. If it is completely stable at 4.4, leve it at that, 1.35V is a serious number to an AIO.


----------



## cj0612

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinholueiro*
> 
> I would let the BCLK at 100. If it is completely stable at 4.4, leve it at that, 1.35V is a serious number to an AIO.


Thanks for the response. Why though? I understand higher voltage = more heat and those combined equal degradation or failure at some point, but i'm not really trying to make this CPU last 10 years. So apart from those risks down the road what are the consequences? Would you say that there is a high chance of imminent failure running it at 1.4v with temps staying below 80C?

Sorry, I'm not trying to discredit your advice by any means, just want to get a deeper understanding.


----------



## leonman44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssateneth*
> 
> Wow.


Well i paid 300euros for a 360lt custom loop only for the cpu , having a bad overclocker under this beast , sucks , its just a waste of money...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steadly2004*
> 
> You don't have to kill it to get a replacement. If it has any type of degredation, you can request a replacement. If it doesn't run the speed at the same voltage it used to, you can get a replacement. Don't bother trying to burn it out, unless you just want to see what it'll do max OC without worrying about max volts/heat. Then that would be just for fun, but intentionally killing it is not necessary.


That sounds better , i have tried to vervoltage a bit , 4.6ghz isn't stable at all even with 1.45V , 4.5ghz 1.35v is the Chinese great wall for this chip(aida and realbench stable).So basically the only thing that i will have to do is to claim that my chip is degradated even if it doesnt right?


----------



## sinholueiro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cj0612*
> 
> Thanks for the response. Why though? I understand higher voltage = more heat and those combined equal degradation or failure at some point, but i'm not really trying to make this CPU last 10 years. So apart from those risks down the road what are the consequences? Would you say that there is a high chance of imminent failure running it at 1.4v with temps staying below 80C?
> 
> Sorry, I'm not trying to discredit your advice by any means, just want to get a deeper understanding.


I wouldn´t say high, but it is more than the maximum recommended. I have my 5820k in my 750D with an AIO, and doing a little of Handbrake, I reach 70ºC with my H110i keeping the noise in an acceptable level. That's with 4.5Ghz and 1,275V. At such high volts, or you have a lot of noise or the CPU is gonna get hot.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leonman44*
> 
> Hello folks , i have the oc guarantee and i plan to burn my cpu before the plan expires so i can get a new fresh one.I relly dont like my current 5820k cpu , its clearly a lemon... Is there any safe way to kill my cpu without damaging my mobo?




red is positive and black is negative.


----------



## cj0612

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinholueiro*
> 
> I wouldn´t say high, but it is more than the maximum recommended. I have my 5820k in my 750D with an AIO, and doing a little of Handbrake, I reach 70ºC with my H110i keeping the noise in an acceptable level. That's with 4.5Ghz and 1,275V. At such high volts, or you have a lot of noise or the CPU is gonna get hot.


I have a thermaltake 360mm rad in a haf 932 case. Right now I have it at 1.38v and last night I played some different games for a while with no issues, max temp was about 60 with an aggressive fan profile. But I never notice the noise because I always use my headset. Idk I'll run it through real bench for a while tonight and see how it does. If 4.5 passes at 1.38 I'll keep downing the voltage until it fails and then just leave it at the minimum required.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## Xaeos

Hello everyone. I've recently built a system based on the X99 platform and am looking forward to overclocking it. Unfortunately, I've run into a lot of conflicting instructions/suggestions for how to go about doing so. I'd appreciate some guidance. Here are my system specs....

Intel 5960X Haswell-E 8-core CPU
Swiftech H320 X2 Prestige AIO CPU cooler
Asus ROG Rampage V Edition 10 X99 motherboard (latest 1701 BIOS from June 2017)
Corsair Vengeance LPX 16gb (4x 4gb) DDR4 2666mhz RAM
Samsung 960 EVO M.2 NVMe SSD
Nvidia GTX 1070 8gb - Asus ROG STRIX OC model GPU (For the moment, perhaps replaced with AMD Vega when it arrives)
EVGA SuperNova G3 1000w PSU
CaseLabs Mercury S8 case (Two tone, black exterior white interior) w/ fans from Noctua and Corsair (mag-lev) + DEMCiflex filters on intakes
Extra hardware (At least 1 SATA SSD, 1 SATA HDD, possibly other items).

My CPU OCing experience on the Intel HEDP (or really, much at all) is from the old Nahalem/Westmere i7 generation, so I am out of date on the exact settings and whanot that need to be changed here. Lots of advice regarding overclocking a Socket 2011-3 CPU seems to vary significantly based on if it came from the earlier part of the X99 release schedule versus the later/current one, Haswell-E vs Broadwell-E ,and how many cores you have. Given the specs above I think I have a pretty solid system to go for a mid-range OC at least. I am using my Asus Rampage V Edition 10 with the latest 1701 BIOS from June 2017, so any specific titles/settings I quote are with this in mind. As one would expect, this board gives a ton of OC options which is an excellent feature. The exact mechanics by which one should achieve this kind of OC, in my case, I'd appreciate some assistance.

My final goal is the highest average OC my hardware will accept; I want to get as much out of the chip as possible before hitting that point where there are greater risks , diminishing rewards, and lots of tweaking of minutia just to get 100mhz more etc.. From what I've read, a Haswell-E 8-core chip should be OCable from 4.4 to 4.7ghz on good air or AIO liquid easily, based on the "silicon lottery". Ideally, I want to propagate my OC across all 8 cores (and 16 threads). I am unsure if I can leave Intel SpeedStep and similar technologies active - it seems beneficial to lower temps and whatnot if one is able to do so while still having the possibility of getting to the full OC when neeeded. Likewise, I am unsure how the Turbo feature acts in respect to Haswell-E and OCing. My understanding is at stock the chip will clock up 1 or 2 cores to "Turbo" speeds, so I am guessing that if you are OCing that this functionality is disabled because we are already surpassing the stock Turbo specs? However, on my RVE10's bios when on the "Extreme Tweaker" page it shows various "Targets" which will result from the settings you have input, and one of them is "Target CPU Turbo-Mode Frequency" which seems to be the OC'ed frequency. Does this mean that in this case, Turbo will apply to max CPU frequency across all cores instead of only a couple of them?

Before we get started, I'd like to ask which tools and tests should I use to confirm stability. Things have come a long way from Prime95 (which I hear is now capable of basically damaging your processor due to power drain), Linpack and the like . I was thinking of using AIDA64 for both monitoring and stress testing (All components), Asus ROG RealBench for stress testing (all components), CoreTemp for temp monitoring, HWMonitor for temp monitoring, and/or MemTest64 (TechPowerUp's program) if I need an additional memory test besides those in AIDA64 + RealBench? Is there anything else I should be using and/or something I should NOT use?

That said, now comes the matter of actually picking the settings. Except for the things I mention, assume most everything else is left on default/auto.

"Ai Overclock Tuner" - Taking this off the default Auto setting grants either "Manual" or "XMP". XMP seems like a good place to start as it seems to automatically populate some settings, especially the RAM settings and also opens up the BCLK/CPU Strap.

XMP - This seems to have 2 presets for RAM, one for the 2667mhz at 1.20 (or 1.25?) and another at 2800 at higher voltage. I figure I ought to start on the 2667mhz because the kit I have is actually rated for that. Not sure if my kit will take anything higher or if its worth a try later after all is settled

CPU Strap - This seems to be a very important setting that affects everything else out there pretty much. Earlier I saw some articles suggesting a 125MHz frequency, but more recently produced ones suggested that if your system will take it stick with 100MHz? XMP seems to set it at 100MHz by default so I figure I'll leave it there unless necessary. I should mention that the XMP profile sets this at 100mhz by default and also sets the BCLK at 100.0; I'm to understand you're supposed to keep the CPU Strap and BCLK close to each other as possible.

CPU Core Ratio - Sync All Cores. There is also an Auto option as well as one to populate it by core use etc. Putting it to Sync All Cores I am gathering keeps all cores running at the same max speed. This seems to be the setting that may be the most useful to ensure that Turbo not function as the Intel default with one or two cores having a higher potential maximum, but instead setting them to all the same speed.

1-Core Ratio Limit - With Sync All Cores above, setting this first core propagates the same ratio to all 8. It starts at 30 if I recall by default. If I want to start at 4.4ghz to start, then I'll set it to 44 . A good choice?

Min CPU Cache Ratio - Apparently this has to do with overclocking the cache. By default, it is set at 31. What should I change this to, if anything?
Max CPU Cache Ratio - Just like the above, this is by default at 31. I am unsure if this is something that it is worth changing or not. Is the

CPU Core Voltage - If what I've read is correct, if I want to accomplish a 4.4ghz+ OC, I'll need to add the voltage to 1.300v (but unlikely any higher, even on AIO water unless absolutely necessary)? I've also read some chips will handle it on 1.250. By default, the setting is on Auto and it reads off the current voltage at 0.950V - which I assume is the low end of the scale thanks to just sitting at the BIOS, with little stress on the chip. If i was to set a say, 1.300V limit, would this be indicative of a maximum voltage that the system would dynamically use up to when necessary (which seems desirable to keep heat down etc), or would it push that amount through all the time? What kinds of setting and what sort of options should I choose here?

CPU Cache Voltage and/or Any other voltages - Not sure if any others need to be tweaked. ?

There are also lots of other settings and menus out there (ie the entire list of DRAM timings and whanot, but I assume that XMP will set these accordingly and save me some time), but from what I've read that unless you're truly going for an extreme OC or are trying to figure out a problem, most of these can be left stock. Are there any I am missing and are either required and/or would be potentially useful?

Thanks for the advice thus far - I am hoping to get a good, solid OC out of this Haswell-E chip and appreciate any help in deciding how best to proceed.


----------



## leonman44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 
> 
> red is positive and black is negative.


Can i do this with a car's battery charger or it will catch up fire? XD


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leonman44*
> 
> Can i do this with a car's battery charger or it will catch up fire? XD


LoL

rub you feet on the carpet and then poke the back of the cpu with you finger. Or you know those grill starter buttons. just take it out of your grill and shock the back of the cpu a bunch of times. Another way is to just put 1.9vcore disable thermal protection and run intels XTU.


----------



## Cyber Locc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leonman44*
> 
> Well i paid 300euros for a 360lt custom loop only for the cpu , having a bad overclocker under this beast , sucks , its just a waste of money...


If it was a waste of money, then you should have asked for a bad performance replacement long ago. However you just said your 3 years have almost ran out and now you want a new chip.

So use it for 3 years then get it replaced, thats shady. And because of people like you, one day tuning plan wont replace so nicely.

If you dont like the silicon lottery then dont play it, go to silicone lottery and buy pre binned chips, what you are doing is wrong.

Furthermore 300 isnt even that much for a loop, If that was a waste of money, because your chip wont clock high enough then you should look into a different hobby. (which is intensified that your chip is actually pretty good)

Edit: Then I look back at your posts, and see your chip. Your chip isnt bad, yet you want to fry that to try for a golden chip, and the odds are not in your favor. Sending that one back isnt going to get you 4.8 at 1.3vs your dreaming, thats a golden chip, and thats 1% of CPUs. IF you want that, buy it pre binned or buy more chips.

In ASUS' press deck for overclocking recommendations that came with the X99-Deluxe, they tell us the following:

i7-5960X at 4.4 GHz with 1.300 volts is below average
i7-5960X at 4.5 GHz with 1.300 volts is average
i7-5960X at 4.6 GHz with 1.300 volts is above average

http://www.anandtech.com/show/8426/the-intel-haswell-e-cpu-review-core-i7-5960x-i7-5930k-i7-5820k-tested/3

Ya that is X's your chip still applys, your chip is hitting 4.5 on 1.3vs alot of chips cant even do that, and yet here you are wanting a warranty replacement.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> LoL
> 
> rub you feet on the carpet and then poke the back of the cpu with you finger. Or you know those grill starter buttons. just take it out of your grill and shock the back of the cpu a bunch of times. Another way is to just put 1.9vcore disable thermal protection and run intels XTU.


ha! Drag a 9 volt battery around on the pin contacts. works every time.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> ha! Drag a 9 volt battery around on the pin contacts. works every time.


Oh that's perfect.


----------



## leonman44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> ha! Drag a 9 volt battery around on the pin contacts. works every time.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Oh that's perfect.


Thanks for your advices dudes!!!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyber Locc*
> 
> If it was a waste of money, then you should have asked for a bad performance replacement long ago. However you just said your 3 years have almost ran out and now you want a new chip.
> 
> So use it for 3 years then get it replaced, thats shady. And because of people like you, one day tuning plan wont replace so nicely.
> 
> If you dont like the silicon lottery then dont play it, go to silicone lottery and buy pre binned chips, what you are doing is wrong.
> 
> Furthermore 300 isnt even that much for a loop, If that was a waste of money, because your chip wont clock high enough then you should look into a different hobby. (which is intensified that your chip is actually pretty good)
> 
> Edit: Then I look back at your posts, and see your chip. Your chip isnt bad, yet you want to fry that to try for a golden chip, and the odds are not in your favor. Sending that one back isnt going to get you 4.8 at 1.3vs your dreaming, thats a golden chip, and thats 1% of CPUs. IF you want that, buy it pre binned or buy more chips.
> 
> In ASUS' press deck for overclocking recommendations that came with the X99-Deluxe, they tell us the following:
> 
> i7-5960X at 4.4 GHz with 1.300 volts is below average
> i7-5960X at 4.5 GHz with 1.300 volts is average
> i7-5960X at 4.6 GHz with 1.300 volts is above average
> 
> http://www.anandtech.com/show/8426/the-intel-haswell-e-cpu-review-core-i7-5960x-i7-5930k-i7-5820k-tested/3
> 
> Ya that is X's your chip still applys, your chip is hitting 4.5 on 1.3vs alot of chips cant even do that, and yet here you are wanting a warranty replacement.


You misunderstanded something and thats what i want to achieve. My goal is to not upgrade for at least 5 more years and keep having a big oc , if i had changed my cpu right away then who would guarantee me that this cpu would not degradate or even survive such a long time? I need to do it when my plan expires so i get a new undamaged one , also the new cpu should be a later batch therefore i have more posibilities for a better oc. So why not? Where am i mistaken?

P.S.: i bought the custom loop for the performance that it deliveres , i wanted the best temps i could get and i thought that a 360mm rad with 60mm thickness only for the cpu would be an overkill but i plan to cool my next card too with an extra 360 rad. I dont know whats next... Throw maybe 3 more rads out of my case in a bucked with full of ice?


----------



## patryk

So me i7 5820k 4.3 ghz / 1.285v 4.4 ghz / 1,320v is below average eh..
Can anyone give me a link to oc 5820k class ?


----------



## Cyber Locc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patryk*
> 
> So me i7 5820k 4.3 ghz / 1.285v 4.4 ghz / 1,320v is below average eh..
> Can anyone give me a link to oc 5820k class ?


Ya that is below average, according to everything I have read. That said I got 2 they are about the same as yours







.

If you mean link, like the one I put for the X, that doesn't exist. Even then, the average would if anything be higher than that of the X as the X is an 8 core.

You can also look at the op, and the overclocks there. Most are 4.5+.

Tldr, yes that chip is below average.


----------



## Cyber Locc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leonman44*
> 
> Thanks for your advices dudes!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You misunderstanded something and thats what i want to achieve. My goal is to not upgrade for at least 5 more years and keep having a big oc , if i had changed my cpu right away then who would guarantee me that this cpu would not degradate or even survive such a long time? I need to do it when my plan expires so i get a new undamaged one , also the new cpu should be a later batch therefore i have more posibilities for a better oc. So why not? Where am i mistaken?
> 
> P.S.: i bought the custom loop for the performance that it deliveres , i wanted the best temps i could get and i thought that a 360mm rad with 60mm thickness only for the cpu would be an overkill but i plan to cool my next card too with an extra 360 rad. I dont know whats next... Throw maybe 3 more rads out of my case in a bucked with full of ice?


If your chip is degraded, then that is a valid reason for a tuning plan replacement, and it doesn't need to be killed.

If the chip doesn't overclock as well as you would like that isn't. In that case, I would sell the chip and buy another.

A newer bacth doesn't mean higher overclocks, alot of the time the newer chips actually overclock worse.


----------



## patryk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyber Locc*
> 
> Ya that is below average, according to everything I have read. That said I got 2 they are about the same as yours
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> If you mean link, like the one I put for the X, that doesn't exist. Even then, the average would if anything be higher than that of the X as the X is an 8 core.
> 
> You can also look at the op, and the overclocks there. Most are 4.5+.
> 
> Tldr, yes that chip is below average.


http://allegro.pl/core-i7-5820k-six-core-selekt-4-5ghz-1-17v-gw-i6837371653.html

that is very nice look it


----------



## Lshuman

My 5820K does [email protected], I guess I hit the silicon lottery.


----------



## Cyber Locc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lshuman*
> 
> My 5820K does [email protected], I guess I hit the silicon lottery.


Ehh I wouldnt say won the lottery, but defiantly a good chip yes.

Now the person above you 4.5 at 1.17, that could be a lottery winner lol.

But ya I'm in the same case as leo, I got 2 and one can hit 4.5 at 1.36, the other cannot hit 4.5 no matter what, and only hits 4.4 with a 125 strap and 1.32vs it's just flat out garbage.

Or the evga board it's sitting on is flat out garbage, both are possible. In it's defense it's under radded at, and I'm building a new rig with it, (same board and chip) so let's see if better cooling will take it higher


----------



## leonman44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyber Locc*
> 
> Ehh I wouldnt say won the lottery, but defiantly a good chip yes.
> 
> Now the person above you 4.5 at 1.17, that could be a lottery winner lol.
> 
> But ya I'm in the same case as leo, I got 2 and one can hit 4.5 at 1.36, the other cannot hit 4.5 no matter what, and only hits 4.4 with a 125 strap and 1.32vs it's just flat out garbage.
> 
> Or the evga board it's sitting on is flat out garbage, both are possible. In it's defense it's under radded at, and I'm building a new rig with it, (same board and chip) so let's see if better cooling will take it higher


Mine is only with realbench and aida stable at 4.5 if i use occtpt then 4.3ghz is what i get 1.3V and 4.4 is far away from stable.... Anyway, never had a crash on daily task loads using realbench for stability , so i decided to keep it like this.


----------



## vaoqeRG

If anyone can help or advice with overclocking a 5960x I would really appreciate it.

I have had the chip for a few months now, and had it overclocked to 4.2GHz and left the CPU core voltage on auto, now whenever I checked the actual voltage when using the CPU at 4.2GHz it was 1.285V which I found a little on the high side.

Fast forward to today and I thought it might be time to tinker with it slightly. I changed the CPU core voltage from auto to manual, and set that to 1.222V, I also went ahead and upped the overclock to 4.5Ghz. And it works just fine.

I have a few questions about this:

- Why did it use up 1.285V when the setting of the core voltage was auto? Is that a preset in Asus boards (I am using Deluxe II)?

- Is what I've done ok? I have only changed the multiplier (to 4.5) and the voltage (I actually started with 1.2V and it did not work so upped it to 1.222 and it works with Aida64).

- Would it affect the longevity? I am getting 64-66C in temperature under load when stress testing with Aida64. My cooler is a Noctua D15s. If this overclock affects longevity I am happy to dial it back to 4.2GHz.

- How can I be confident of stability? This is my work PC so would rather it be more stable than not, would stress testing with Aida64 and Asus Bench be enough? If so how long would be advisable to stress test the machine?

- And lastly, if I do decide to go back to 4.2GHz, should I do it manually and attempt to get lower voltage than the auto option, or should I leave it on auto and accept the 1.285V?

Any other pointers would be very appreciated!


----------



## PloniAlmoni

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vaoqeRG*
> 
> If anyone can help or advice with overclocking a 5960x I would really appreciate it.
> 
> I have had the chip for a few months now, and had it overclocked to 4.2GHz and left the CPU core voltage on auto, now whenever I checked the actual voltage when using the CPU at 4.2GHz it was 1.285V which I found a little on the high side.
> 
> Fast forward to today and I thought it might be time to tinker with it slightly. I changed the CPU core voltage from auto to manual, and set that to 1.222V, I also went ahead and upped the overclock to 4.5Ghz. And it works just fine.
> 
> I have a few questions about this:
> 
> - Why did it use up 1.285V when the setting of the core voltage was auto? Is that a preset in Asus boards (I am using Deluxe II)?
> 
> - Is what I've done ok? I have only changed the multiplier (to 4.5) and the voltage (I actually started with 1.2V and it did not work so upped it to 1.222 and it works with Aida64).
> 
> - Would it affect the longevity? I am getting 64-66C in temperature under load when stress testing with Aida64. My cooler is a Noctua D15s. If this overclock affects longevity I am happy to dial it back to 4.2GHz.
> 
> - How can I be confident of stability? This is my work PC so would rather it be more stable than not, would stress testing with Aida64 and Asus Bench be enough? If so how long would be advisable to stress test the machine?
> 
> - And lastly, if I do decide to go back to 4.2GHz, should I do it manually and attempt to get lower voltage than the auto option, or should I leave it on auto and accept the 1.285V?
> 
> Any other pointers would be very appreciated!


The extra volts are probably because it's on adaptive voltage, rather than override. See the Haswell overclock thread (Haswell-E and mainstream Haswell have a lot in common for OC proceedures) for details.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vaoqeRG*
> 
> If anyone can help or advice with overclocking a 5960x I would really appreciate it.
> 
> I have had the chip for a few months now, and had it overclocked to 4.2GHz and left the CPU core voltage on auto, now whenever I checked the actual voltage when using the CPU at 4.2GHz it was 1.285V which I found a little on the high side.
> 
> Fast forward to today and I thought it might be time to tinker with it slightly. I changed the CPU core voltage from auto to manual, and set that to 1.222V, I also went ahead and upped the overclock to 4.5Ghz. And it works just fine.
> 
> I have a few questions about this:
> 
> - Why did it use up 1.285V when the setting of the core voltage was auto? Is that a preset in Asus boards (I am using Deluxe II)?
> 
> - Is what I've done ok? I have only changed the multiplier (to 4.5) and the voltage (I actually started with 1.2V and it did not work so upped it to 1.222 and it works with Aida64).
> 
> - Would it affect the longevity? I am getting 64-66C in temperature under load when stress testing with Aida64. My cooler is a Noctua D15s. If this overclock affects longevity I am happy to dial it back to 4.2GHz.
> 
> - How can I be confident of stability? This is my work PC so would rather it be more stable than not, would stress testing with Aida64 and Asus Bench be enough? If so how long would be advisable to stress test the machine?
> 
> - And lastly, if I do decide to go back to 4.2GHz, should I do it manually and attempt to get lower voltage than the auto option, or should I leave it on auto and accept the 1.285V?
> 
> Any other pointers would be very appreciated!


you're fine at 1.22V for 4.5 with 66C in AID64 Other stressors would raise temps further (like Asus Realbench) but if AID64 stability is all you need... enjoy.
Regarding Auto voltages... the auto rules are set up to cover the range of CPUs out there so always tend to run high. Your cpu looks like a low voltage sample... Auto will be high. Many CPUs can;t do 4.5 (realbench stable) with less than 1.3V... hence the Auto voltage you saw. Why did you wait so long before taking control of voltages?







.

And no... control the voltage your self rather than live with Auto voltage. This is Overclock.net, what reply would you expect?


----------



## vaoqeRG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> you're fine at 1.22V for 4.5 with 66C in AID64 Other stressors would raise temps further (like Asus Realbench) but if AID64 stability is all you need... enjoy.
> Regarding Auto voltages... the auto rules are set up to cover the range of CPUs out there so always tend to run high. Your cpu looks like a low voltage sample... Auto will be high. Many CPUs can;t do 4.5 (realbench stable) with less than 1.3V... hence the Auto voltage you saw. Why did you wait so long before taking control of voltages?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> And no... control the voltage your self rather than live with Auto voltage. This is Overclock.net, what reply would you expect?


Jpmboy thanks for getting back









Well, it actually crashed one hour into Aida64 stress test at 1.22V (it had no problem clearing Asus Realbench). Would 1.25V be the next logical step up or should I go 1.23,1.24,1.25?

For stability you said other stressors would raise temps further, do I need to to check any other stressors other than Aida64 and Asus Realbench?

And for longevity, would >1.3V be the limit? I plan on using the cpu for many years so would like to treat it well. How about temps, would >80C be best? or should keep it around the 65C mark?

For the voltage the only thing I am changing is the multiple and the Core CPU voltage, is that alright?

And lastly, how long should I have Aida64 and Asus Realbench running for to test stability?

The reason I had it running on auto voltage @4.2 was for stability, this is a machine I am using for work so stability is vital. Also I am using a big air cooler (D15S) and although its great, I thought I better keep it happy by keeping the temps down.

Thank you Jpmboy and PloniAlmoni for getting back!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vaoqeRG*
> 
> Jpmboy thanks for getting back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, it actually crashed one hour into Aida64 stress test at 1.22V (it had no problem clearing Asus Realbench). Would 1.25V be the next logical step up or should I go 1.23,1.24,1.25?
> 
> For stability you said other stressors would raise temps further, do I need to to check any other stressors other than Aida64 and Asus Realbench?
> 
> And for longevity, would >1.3V be the limit? I plan on using the cpu for many years so would like to treat it well. How about temps, would >80C be best? or should keep it around the 65C mark?
> 
> For the voltage the only thing I am changing is the multiple and the Core CPU voltage, is that alright?
> 
> And lastly, how long should I have Aida64 and Asus Realbench running for to test stability?
> 
> The reason I had it running on auto voltage @4.2 was for stability, this is a machine I am using for work so stability is vital. Also I am using a big air cooler (D15S) and although its great, I thought I better keep it happy by keeping the temps down.
> 
> Thank you Jpmboy and PloniAlmoni for getting back!


depending on what the use-scenario is for the rig, stability testing would be tailored for that use... so, for a gaming rig, 1 hour of realbench stresstest with all ram committed to the run covers 99% of gaming uses. If you game and stream/capture video, realbench + x264 + 5 or so loops of Intel burn test is plenty. In all cases, ALWAYS verify the stability of the ram (oc or not) with HCi Memtest and/or Google Stressapptest. *check this thread* for "how-to".


----------



## vaoqeRG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> depending on what the use-scenario is for the rig, stability testing would be tailored for that use... so, for a gaming rig, 1 hour of realbench stresstest with all ram committed to the run covers 99% of gaming uses. If you game and stream/capture video, realbench + x264 + 5 or so loops of Intel burn test is plenty. In all cases, ALWAYS verify the stability of the ram (oc or not) with HCi Memtest and/or Google Stressapptest. *check this thread* for "how-to".


Many thanks, my use case is rendering in 3D, will definitely do a Memtest









If you can advice on the other questions when you have time I would really appreciate it.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vaoqeRG*
> 
> Many thanks, my use case is rendering in 3D, will definitely do a Memtest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you can advice on the other questions when you have time I would really appreciate it.


the voltage ceiling really depends on the temperatures the chip will hit. I prefer to keep th echip(s) well below 80C (but use custom water). Depending on which board you have (plz fillout rigbuilder) the guides in *this thread* will help. 1.3V is fine for 24/7... basically forever with an HWE. There are other voltages you should control, VCCIN, Vcache, and LLC as explained in that thread. For complex 3D rendering, aid64 is not likely enough. HCi memtest... not the old memtest86+. Check the INtel ram thread I linked to.


----------



## vaoqeRG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> the voltage ceiling really depends on the temperatures the chip will hit. I prefer to keep th echip(s) well below 80C (but use custom water). Depending on which board you have (plz fillout rigbuilder) the guides in *this thread* will help. 1.3V is fine for 24/7... basically forever with an HWE. There are other voltages you should control, VCCIN, Vcache, and LLC as explained in that thread. For complex 3D rendering, aid64 is not likely enough. HCi memtest... not the old memtest86+. Check the INtel ram thread I linked to.


Many thanks, will definitely check both threads


----------



## Xaeos

Hey guys. I'm working on my Haswell-E overclock. I have a 5960X (cooled via Swiftech AIO) on a Rampage V Edition 10 motherboard w/ 16GB of Corsair Vengeance LPX DDR4 2666. For stability testing I'm primarily using AIDA64 Stress Test, will use RealBench later (it won't work with my old placeholder NV GTX 260 video card, complaining it doesn't see OpenCL installed etc.), and also have Intel Extreme Testing Utility available. For RAM specific testing I was using Memtest64 (techpowerup) - but I hear that I should use the HCi Memtest instead? On the Linux side, I hear that stressapptest is the new great memory stress test, but does anyone happen to know of some high quality general or selective option (think RealBench or AIDA64 Stress Test) test? Likewise, any good monitoring tools on Linux (ideally with a GUI option) similar to AIDA64 or HWInfo?

At the moment, I'm using some of the following settings. BCLK is 100.0 and CPU Strap is 100MHz. CPU multipliers are 45 on every core, for a total of 4.5ghz on every core. Turbo Boost , Speed Step etc... are all turned on as well. I'm using the XMP option for RAM and whatnot, which sets it at the kit's tested specs of 2666mhz, CL16 and similar timings, 1.2V on the RAM. Cache is at 31 Min and 31 Max multipliers set by XMP, with auto 1.2V. For AIDA64 Stress test with CPU + FPU for the CPU and CPU + Cache + Memory for the rest, it seems that things are stable with testing for a few hour. Intel XTU stress test (CPU) is stable too. Please note that any settings I don't mention are probably left at default, unless automatically changed by another setting I mention, so please let me know if I'm missing something.

Temps are really cool unless I activate the FPU test on AIDA Stress Test, but even at that CPU and CPU Core temps are at most around 85-87 and often lower than that. However, "CPU Package" as detected by AIDA64 has rarely hit as high as 90 - is this something to worry about? I thought we were primarily concerned about the "CPU" and "CPU Core #XXXXX" temps instead so I'm unsure. Anything else I should know about what temp to watch / stay under etc..? I read on the HWInfo forums that people are seeing Haswell / Haswell-E give a higher CPU Package temp in an "odd" way like this, so maybe this is a known phenomena?

Oh, a question about AIDA64 and the FPU (AVX test). I notice that if I run the AIDA64 stress test with CPU + FPU options it correctly gets MUCH hotter and fans spin up etc... compared to simply running CPU by itself. Any combinations of CPU + Cache + Memory etc... don't cause nearly the same level of heat, as expected. However, it seems that if I try to turn on CPU + FPU + Cache + Memory all together, the temps/fans act as though FPU is NOT on and are much lower? Is this a bug, a feature, or something else? Can the FPU test not "really" work if you don't run it solely with CPU (or by itself?) and nothing else?

My chip seems to be a "solid, but not golden silicon lottery winnert" chip that is stable at 4.5ghz at 1.3000v. Do you think its worth pushing it any higher and if so what increments of voltage should I add to do so?

Cache overclocking is my "last" thing to get dialed in. Some say its not worth it etc... but I'd like to give it a shot without pushing too far or having to add lots of heat/voltage etc. I'm at a Min 31 and Max 31 multiplier, and the auto voltage which comes to 1.2000V. I hear some say that trying to get CPU Cache to parity with a CPU speed of 4.5 is nearly impossible without a golden chip or a ton of voltage, adds lots of heat etc..? Instead, they say the "easy OC" window caps out around 3.6 - 4.0ghz? Is this accurate? If I was going to try getting it to 4.0, would I set both the Min and Max to 40, or would it be best to only set the Max to 40 and leave the Min at 31 so it can downclock and save energy when not needed (not sure if cache works this way or if SpeedStep will handle it even if I had both Min and Max at 40) ? What CPU Cache voltage should I try and at what increments from there? Are there any other tweaks I may need for the rest of my system if I OC the cache?

Thanks!


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyber Locc*
> 
> Ya that is below average, according to everything I have read. That said I got 2 they are about the same as yours


Depends on whether that voltage is sustained AVX2 workload stable or not.


----------



## hodgempls

So I was at Microcenter yesterday and picked up an open box Gigabyte x99P-SLI board on clearance for $41.96 with full 3 year warranty. Of course I had to use the 5 off 30 coupon as well.... Anyhow, any thoughts on a price for a used 5960X? I am looking at some on ebay and they seem to be going for around $500.

20170704_100149.jpg 3585k .jpg file


http://www.gigabyte.us/Motherboard/GA-X99P-SLI-rev-10#ov


----------



## PloniAlmoni

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hodgempls*
> 
> 
> So I was at Microcenter yesterday and picked up an open box Gigabyte x99P-SLI board on clearance for $41.96 with full 3 year warranty. Of course I had to use the 5 off 30 coupon as well.... Anyhow, any thoughts on a price for a used 5960X? I am looking at some on ebay and they seem to be going for around $500.
> 
> 20170704_100149.jpg 3585k .jpg file
> 
> 
> http://www.gigabyte.us/Motherboard/GA-X99P-SLI-rev-10#ov


A 5960X? If you need eight cores now, that's a good price for one, otherwise, you could always get a E5 v3 or v4 Xeon with that many cores or more later at a _very_ low price when they start doing server pulls on Haswell-EP or Broadwell-EP processors, if prior generations of Xeons are any guide to that. A friend of mine who works with server farms said in another year they're going to be pulling Haswell-EP, so it won't be long for that now. The prices for those should end up being less than $300, maybe even lot less than that (anyone remember when x58 and x79 Xeons first flooded the market?) and dropping even further later on.


----------



## Krzych04650

Just got used 5960X select 4.8 GHz 1.35V for about the price of new 7820X. By far the best choice from 5960X/7820X/Ryzen options. Warranty is until May 2020 so it is basically new. Cannot really fully validate claims about overclock as my cooler fails even at 4.5 GHz 1.25V during heavy tests, but when set to 4c/8t it does 4.8 GHz 1.35V even with my cooling so it is certainly nice one to play with. I also got entry level mobo, MSI X99A SLI(not Plus, the newer one with armored PCI-E slots) so it probably won't overclock as good as the best mobos. Anyways, I am satisfied with the purchase, finally this kind of power is available in sensible price and finally CPU is not a limiting factor for me like it was with 4690K and later 4820K.

Certainly I need good water AIO and new power supply. 440W of power draw in OCCT just on 4.5 GHz 1.25V... All that my 4820K could do at 4.7 1.43V was 293W, 5960X draws more than that on funny 3,3 [email protected] stock. So certainly I need new power supply, at very least 1000W, better 1200. If I could hit 740W with max overclocked GPUs and 4820K then I can probably hit 1000W the same way with 5960X. Temps are also quite miserable, only ~40-45 C on stock but after OC it won't last 5 minutes without hitting 85 C.

So everything is nice but temps are bad and power draw of just CPU alone gets into whereabouts of power draw of the entire platform with previous CPU







But the power is serious, cannot see this kind of CPU getting too old for gaming. It will take years until it is even utilized fully.


----------



## patryk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krzych04650*
> 
> Just got used 5960X select 4.8 GHz 1.35V for about the price of new 7820X. By far the best choice from 5960X/7820X/Ryzen options. Warranty is until May 2020 so it is basically new. Cannot really fully validate claims about overclock as my cooler fails even at 4.5 GHz 1.25V during heavy tests, but when set to 4c/8t it does 4.8 GHz 1.35V even with my cooling so it is certainly nice one to play with. I also got entry level mobo, MSI X99A SLI(not Plus, the newer one with armored PCI-E slots) so it probably won't overclock as good as the best mobos. Anyways, I am satisfied with the purchase, finally this kind of power is available in sensible price and finally CPU is not a limiting factor for me like it was with 4690K and later 4820K.
> 
> Certainly I need good water AIO and new power supply. 440W of power draw in OCCT just on 4.5 GHz 1.25V... All that my 4820K could do at 4.7 1.43V was 293W, 5960X draws more than that on funny 3,3 [email protected] stock. So certainly I need new power supply, at very least 1000W, better 1200. If I could hit 740W with max overclocked GPUs and 4820K then I can probably hit 1000W the same way with 5960X. Temps are also quite miserable, only ~40-45 C on stock but after OC it won't last 5 minutes without hitting 85 C.
> 
> So everything is nice but temps are bad and power draw of just CPU alone gets into whereabouts of power draw of the entire platform with previous CPU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But the power is serious, cannot see this kind of CPU getting too old for gaming. It will take years until it is even utilized fully.


U have good cpu and my 5820k is below average: D


----------



## 8051

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coccosoids*
> 
> Well, I mean - I have no setting called 'cpu strap' in the asrock uefi - I will have to corroborate what that does with what the setting on my board does - from the manual: _Configure PCIE/BCLK Ratio to prevent the PC from crashing when the internal CPU clock speed and clock speed of other components are too high._ My question was - besides what does this actually do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - was this: if my XMP profile changes BCLK to 125, do I need to set PCIe ratio to 1.25? Does that make any sense?
> 
> I will aim for some lower values on SA. Thanks for the input on VCCIO I will experiment - does that voltage have any bearing on stability though? Especially related to the IMC and cache settings?
> 
> I really have seen nothing on the board / uefi pages related to the OC socket.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patryk*
> 
> U have good cpu and my 5820k is below average: D


My 5820 is sub-par too -- can't get 4.5 GHz at any reasonable voltage.


----------



## Krzych04650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patryk*
> 
> U have good cpu and my 5820k is below average: D


Well, this [email protected] claim is something that I cannot validate. I just got Corsair H115i today and it is still not enough to manage the temps even at full fan and pump speed. [email protected] gets around 75-80 under heavy load, so 1.35 is not doable. The guy I bought this CPU from probably had great cooling and high-end mobo. This is certainly a good chip, I am now looking for the lowest voltage for 4.5 GHz and trying to stabilize CPU around 1.175-1.2V, so those are very reasonable voltages, but managing those 8 monstrous cores at 1.35 is just not doable without high-end cooling. I will try to push it only with 4c/8t and 4c/4t for games that benefit from as much frequency as possible rather than core count, but 8 cores is something I am not even trying to push. I always did, but those were CPUs easy to cool with mid-range air cooler, even at very high voltages. This is completely different story, like 200W more power draw, literally. 4820K with the same system at [email protected] was drawing 293W in OCCT, this one is drawing 445W at only [email protected] I didn't look at power draw with [email protected], but you can guess that it is upwards of 500W. Just for CPU. Craziness... I need new PSU but miners bought all of them...


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krzych04650*
> 
> Well, this [email protected] claim is something that I cannot validate. I just got Corsair H115i today and it is still not enough to manage the temps even at full fan and pump speed. [email protected] gets around 75-80 under heavy load, so 1.35 is not doable. The guy I bought this CPU from probably had great cooling and high-end mobo. This is certainly a good chip, I am now looking for the lowest voltage for 4.5 GHz and trying to stabilize CPU around 1.175-1.2V, so those are very reasonable voltages, but managing those 8 monstrous cores at 1.35 is just not doable without high-end cooling. I will try to push it only with 4c/8t and 4c/4t for games that benefit from as much frequency as possible rather than core count, but 8 cores is something I am not even trying to push. I always did, but those were CPUs easy to cool with mid-range air cooler, even at very high voltages. This is completely different story, like 200W more power draw, literally. 4820K with the same system at [email protected] was drawing 293W in OCCT, this one is drawing 445W at only [email protected] I didn't look at power draw with [email protected], but you can guess that it is upwards of 500W. Just for CPU. Craziness... I need new PSU but miners bought all of them...


if you see 1.2 to 1.25V for 4.5GHz, 4.8 at 1.35V is BS. HWE basically requires 10mV per core per 100MHz. so the jump from 4.5 to 4.8 would likely require ~ .25V... roughly 1.5V. I've had a few 5960X (and still have one) they all run very close to this rule until their mV/Hz line gets non-linear, eg, 20mV/100MHz/core.


----------



## Krzych04650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> if you see 1.2 to 1.25V for 4.5GHz, 4.8 at 1.35V is BS. HWE basically requires 10mV per core per 100MHz. so the jump from 4.5 to 4.8 would likely require ~ .25V... roughly 1.5V. I've had a few 5960X (and still have one) they all run very close to this rule until their mV/Hz line gets non-linear, eg, 20mV/100MHz/core.


I didn't really hope for this 4.8, there were few offers for this CPU, all the same price, few claimed nothing, one claimed 4.6 and one claimed 4.8, so I took 4.8. Mostly to avoid some bad sample that cannot do 4.5 at any sensible voltage, not really to push it to 4.8. Or maybe only for 4c/8t or 4c/4t, like I said in previous post. Anyway, thanks for info.


----------



## Cyber Locc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krzych04650*
> 
> Just got used 5960X select 4.8 GHz 1.35V for about the price of new 7820X. By far the best choice from 5960X/7820X/Ryzen options. Warranty is until May 2020 so it is basically new. Cannot really fully validate claims about overclock as my cooler fails even at 4.5 GHz 1.25V during heavy tests, but when set to 4c/8t it does 4.8 GHz 1.35V even with my cooling so it is certainly nice one to play with. I also got entry level mobo, MSI X99A SLI(not Plus, the newer one with armored PCI-E slots) so it probably won't overclock as good as the best mobos. Anyways, I am satisfied with the purchase, finally this kind of power is available in sensible price and finally CPU is not a limiting factor for me like it was with 4690K and later 4820K.
> 
> Certainly I need good water AIO and new power supply. 440W of power draw in OCCT just on 4.5 GHz 1.25V... All that my 4820K could do at 4.7 1.43V was 293W, 5960X draws more than that on funny 3,3 [email protected] stock. So certainly I need new power supply, at very least 1000W, better 1200. If I could hit 740W with max overclocked GPUs and 4820K then I can probably hit 1000W the same way with 5960X. Temps are also quite miserable, only ~40-45 C on stock but after OC it won't last 5 minutes without hitting 85 C.
> 
> So everything is nice but temps are bad and power draw of just CPU alone gets into whereabouts of power draw of the entire platform with previous CPU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But the power is serious, cannot see this kind of CPU getting too old for gaming. It will take years until it is even utilized fully.


I would have talked them way down. 600 dollars for a 5960x is highway robbery IMO. The 7820x is 25% faster, that is a massive difference for the exact same price.
Also from what I have seen alot of 7820xs can easily hit 4.7-4.8 they overclock way better, which at 4.8 that 7820x is about 35% faster than your 5960x at 4.5

However if your happy that is all that matters







. If it were me id be trying to send that back, it be diffrent if you were invested into the X99 platform with a nice board and stuff, in your case I would take the 7820x.


----------



## sinholueiro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyber Locc*
> 
> I would have talked them way down. 600 dollars for a 5960x is highway robbery IMO. The 7820x is 25% faster, that is a massive difference for the exact same price.
> Also from what I have seen alot of 7820xs can easily hit 4.7-4.8 they overclock way better, which at 4.8 that 7820x is about 35% faster than your 5960x at 4.5
> 
> However if your happy that is all that matters
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . If it were me id be trying to send that back, it be diffrent if you were invested into the X99 platform with a nice board and stuff, in your case I would take the 7820x.


You have to take into acount the worse power efficiency of SkylakeX and the cooling and temperature problems. Anyway, a Ryzen 1700 and a top end motherboard would be cheaper. I don't know if the user had already a X99 setup, but if it had, I would stay the same or get Ryzen.


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinholueiro*
> 
> You have to take into acount the worse power efficiency of SkylakeX


Skylake-X is going to have more performance per watt at similar clocks to HW-E.


----------



## Nizzen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinholueiro*
> 
> You have to take into acount the worse power efficiency of SkylakeX and the cooling and temperature problems. Anyway, a Ryzen 1700 and a top end motherboard would be cheaper. I don't know if the user had already a X99 setup, but if it had, I would stay the same or get Ryzen.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinholueiro*
> 
> You have to take into acount the worse power efficiency of SkylakeX and the cooling and temperature problems. Anyway, a Ryzen 1700 and a top end motherboard would be cheaper. I don't know if the user had already a X99 setup, but if it had, I would stay the same or get Ryzen.


I you are rendering 24/7 and want a cheap cpu, then buy Ryzen 1700. Want a cpu for gaming and want more than 4 cores? 7800x 6core skylake x is the answer. 4800mhz and 4000+memory :thumb:3

Test in Farcry Primal:

Ryzen 4.1ghz (max OC) 3600c15 70 min - 102 average -122 max fps
7800x 4,8ghz 4000c19 dual channel 80 min - 115 average - 135 max fps
7800x 4,8ghz 4000c15 dual channel 86 min - 117 average - 138 max fps

7800x 4,8ghz 4000c19 QC 83 min - 117 average - 139 max fps
7800x 4,8ghz 4000c17 QC 88 min - 119 average - 140 max fps


----------



## sinholueiro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> Skylake-X is going to have more performance per watt at similar clocks to HW-E.


We have to see, the comsumption of Skylake X is very high, even at stock.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nizzen*
> 
> I you are rendering 24/7 and want a cheap cpu, then buy Ryzen 1700. Want a cpu for gaming and want more than 4 cores? 7800x 6core skylake x is the answer. 4800mhz and 4000+memory :thumb:3
> 
> Test in Farcry Primal:
> 
> Ryzen 4.1ghz (max OC) 3600c15 70 min - 102 average -122 max fps
> 7800x 4,8ghz 4000c19 dual channel 80 min - 115 average - 135 max fps
> 7800x 4,8ghz 4000c15 dual channel 86 min - 117 average - 138 max fps
> 
> 7800x 4,8ghz 4000c19 QC 83 min - 117 average - 139 max fps
> 7800x 4,8ghz 4000c17 QC 88 min - 119 average - 140 max fps


Well, if I compare the price and I get the Ryzen hands down. If the money is no issue, then get more than the 6 core. The difference that you point out there are pretty minimal to such a difference in price to me. I game, so the 5820k is doing well. Compared OC vs OC to a friend's R5 1600, I still get like 25% better single core. That and the Infinity Fabric tied to the RAM speed at 1:2 are the things preventing me to switch. We will have to see in next generations how the things go down.


----------



## Nizzen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinholueiro*
> 
> We have to see, the comsumption of Skylake X is very high, even at stock.
> Well, if I compare the price and I get the Ryzen hands down. If the money is no issue, then get more than the 6 core. The difference that you point out there are pretty minimal to such a difference in price to me. I game, so the 5820k is doing well. Compared OC vs OC to a friend's R5 1600, I still get like 25% better single core. That and the Infinity Fabric tied to the RAM speed at 1:2 are the things preventing me to switch. We will have to see in next generations how the things go down.


7800x and 1800x is the same prize


----------



## sinholueiro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nizzen*
> 
> 7800x and 1800x is the same prize


Why buy the 1800x? The 1700 is the same and cost a ton less. We are in OC.net, here we can OC, we don't need the XFR. I just think that AMD ****ed up the Intel segmentation bringing an 8-core CPU so cheap and that Intel has to readjust this.


----------



## Nizzen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinholueiro*
> 
> Why buy the 1800x? The 1700 is the same and cost a ton less. We are in OC.net, here we can OC, we don't need the XFR. I just think that AMD ****ed up the Intel segmentation bringing an 8-core CPU so cheap and that Intel has to readjust this.


I bought 4 ryzen cpu, and took the best. I can bench @ 4150mhz. I tested 1700x an it was max 3.9ghz and max 2933 memory. Same mb and bios the 1800x could run 3200mhz. New bios, and running 3600mhz.

Some in oc.net want the fastest too







That is why I have 7900x too.


----------



## sinholueiro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nizzen*
> 
> I bought 4 ryzen cpu, and took the best. I can bench @ 4150mhz. I tested 1700x an it was max 3.9ghz and max 2933 memory. Same mb and bios the 1800x could run 3200mhz. New bios, and running 3600mhz.
> 
> Some in oc.net want the fastest too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is why I have 7900x too.


Wow, 4150Mhz and 3600 memory is a golden chip. You are very lucky with that CPU. By the test made by SIlicon Lottery, the differences between the 3 products (1700,1700x and 1800x) are very tiny and we had no clue of how big was their sample to take that into consideration.

What OC can you get and with what setup in that 7900x?


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinholueiro*
> 
> I game, so the 5820k is doing well. Compared OC vs OC to a friend's R5 1600, I still get like 25% better single core. That and the Infinity Fabric tied to the RAM speed at 1:2 are the things preventing me to switch. We will have to see in next generations how the things go down.


This is exactly why Intel can keep the mark up on their HEDT processors. Quad channel memory, support for capacities >64GB dependent on mobo manufacturer, no intercore RAM speed dependency (infinity fabric), Intel Tuning Plan and a well developed platform with far less issues than Ryzen now that it has matured.

The fact that the 5820K was priced the same as an R7 1700x (I prefer my CPUs downclocking on idle) almost 2 years ago, and no game saturates more than 6 cores presently except under extreme scenarios means it still has plenty of life in it. Quad core CPUs however, probably don't.


----------



## hodgempls

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nizzen*
> 
> I bought 4 ryzen cpu, and took the best. I can bench @ 4150mhz. I tested 1700x an it was max 3.9ghz and max 2933 memory. Same mb and bios the 1800x could run 3200mhz. New bios, and running 3600mhz.
> 
> Some in oc.net want the fastest too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is why I have 7900x too.


That is a golden chip! Most 8 core Ryzen cpus will hit a wall around 3.9 GHZ and will not budge much above that even with large voltage increases.


----------



## Cyber Locc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinholueiro*
> 
> You have to take into acount the worse power efficiency of SkylakeX and the cooling and temperature problems. Anyway, a Ryzen 1700 and a top end motherboard would be cheaper. I don't know if the user had already a X99 setup, but if it had, I would stay the same or get Ryzen.


I dont think so, but at any rate that was all beside the point.

My point was the slew of 5960xs being sold on Ebay for 600, is people trying to fund their upgrade to a 7820x or better, and no one should pay that much. A 5960x at this point IMO is worth no more than 400 dollars, maybe 450.


----------



## sinholueiro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> This is exactly why Intel can keep the mark up on their HEDT processors. Quad channel memory, support for capacities >64GB dependent on mobo manufacturer, no intercore RAM speed dependency (infinity fabric), Intel Tuning Plan and a well developed platform with far less issues than Ryzen now that it has matured.
> 
> The fact that the 5820K was priced the same as an R7 1700x (I prefer my CPUs downclocking on idle) almost 2 years ago, and no game saturates more than 6 cores presently except under extreme scenarios means it still has plenty of life in it. Quad core CPUs however, probably don't.


Well, 2066 have its issues, and 2011-3 had issues as well. The platforms that seems to not have much issues are 115X. What do you refer to 1700x downclocking on idle? It you buy a non x chip, you don't have the equivalent in AMD as C-states? And we should compare Intel HEDT to Threadripper, so the memory channels and memory capacity should not be an issue.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyber Locc*
> 
> I dont think so, but at any rate that was all beside the point.
> 
> My point was the slew of 5960xs being sold on Ebay for 600, is people trying to fund their upgrade to a 7820x or better, and no one should pay that much. A 5960x at this point IMO is worth no more than 400 dollars, maybe 450.


LOL! I missunderstand it! I thought that you want ot buy a 5960x at 600$!


----------



## Krzych04650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyber Locc*
> 
> I would have talked them way down. 600 dollars for a 5960x is highway robbery IMO. The 7820x is 25% faster, that is a massive difference for the exact same price.
> Also from what I have seen alot of 7820xs can easily hit 4.7-4.8 they overclock way better, which at 4.8 that 7820x is about 35% faster than your 5960x at 4.5
> 
> However if your happy that is all that matters
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . If it were me id be trying to send that back, it be diffrent if you were invested into the X99 platform with a nice board and stuff, in your case I would take the 7820x.


It is not so easy here. Nothing has really changed in pricing, if you want new CPU with solder and sensible amount of PCI-E lanes you still have to pay $500+. The only thing that happened after X299 release is 6850K price drop from $650 to $500, but thats all. Also another reason, I wanted to get kind of definitive platform that I am not going to change for years, and for something like that 7820X with 28 PCI-E lanes and some plasticine is certainly not sutitable for that. This 5960X has warranty until May 2020 so it is not like some 2014 unit, it is almost brand new. Also your numbers are extremely exaggerated, the difference is around 10%. I don't know what kind of controlled environment you have to test in to have the difference above 15%, let alone 25 or 35. Certainly not for my use case. CPU and platform is reliable and has everything I need, this is next to 6950X one of two CPUs that I could choose from based on features I wanted. I don't think I have overpaid, based on how little choice I had, pricing on the market in my country and countries around it (wherever I look, Polish auction webistes, ebay for all countries in the world, what I paid is the best price, so I cannot really see where 5960X is $400, maybe show me an offer from Europe for nearly new 5960X tested for OC for $400, while thats the price of new 7700K incl VAT here) and whats most important, how satisfied I am with the purchase.

Ryzen is not even an option, I wouldn't pay anything for unreliable second category product, no matter how cheap it may be. I demand quality for my hard earned money, I am not buying things to listen to excuses for next few years. 5960X is the ultimate for my specific use case and likings, and its price, compared to alternatives, was adequate.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krzych04650*
> 
> It is not so easy here. Nothing has really changed in pricing, *if you want new CPU with solder and sensible amount of PCI-E lanes* you still have to pay $500+. The only thing that happened after X299 release is 6850K price drop from $650 to $500, but thats all. Also another reason, I wanted to get kind of definitive platform that I am not going to change for years, and for something like that 7820X with 28 PCI-E lanes and pathetic plasticine that is going to degrade significantly after a year or two and reach 99C under light load is definitely not suitable. I am not going to risk that again, one time is enough. This 5960X has warranty until May 2020 so it is not like some 2014 unit, it is almost brand new. Also your numbers are extremely exaggerated, the difference is around 10%. I don't know what kind of controlled environment you have to test in to have the difference above 15%, let alone 25 or 35. Certainly not for my use case. CPU and platform is reliable and has everything I need, this is next to 6950X one of two CPUs that I could choose from based on features I wanted. I don't think I have overpaid, based on how little choice I had, pricing on the market in my country and countries around it (wherever I look, Polish auction webistes, ebay for all countries in the world, what I paid is the best price, so I cannot really see where 5960X is $400, maybe show me an offer from Europe for nearly new 5960X tested for OC for $400, while thats the price of new 7700K incl VAT here) and whats most important, how satisfied I am with the purchase.
> 
> Ryzen is not even an option, I wouldn't pay anything for unreliable second category product, no matter how cheap it may be. I demand quality for my hard earned money, I am not buying things to listen to excuses for next few years. 5960X is the ultimate for my specific use case and likings, and its price, compared to alternatives, was adequate.


There is no doubt, the lack of a soldered IHS on SKL-X is a major fail.


----------



## Cyber Locc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krzych04650*
> 
> It is not so easy here. Nothing has really changed in pricing, if you want new CPU with solder and sensible amount of PCI-E lanes you still have to pay $500+. The only thing that happened after X299 release is 6850K price drop from $650 to $500, but thats all.


I missed that you were in Poland, I am not sure the pricing there, was going buy the US pricing, which a 7820x is 600 new and a 5960x is 600 used.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krzych04650*
> 
> Also another reason, I wanted to get kind of definitive platform that I am not going to change for years, and for something like that 7820X with 28 PCI-E lanes


No offense, but I hear this a lot and its usually hogwash. I owned a 4960x, I also used the 40 lanes, now I dont use the 40 lanes and dont plan to, so I went with a 5820k. Nvidia has done away with 4 way SLI and even 3 way, you wont be running those configs in the future, and even when you could not many did, I was part of that club and I'm here to tell you it was small and causes more issues than it was worth.

2 GPUs and & 3 M.2s, will run perfectly on 28 lanes, a board wont hold much more than that, if it even holds that. If you have some odd use case, like 2 GPUS and 4 M.2/PCI E drives then I guess yes that makes sense. However saying its "future proofing" is hogwash, the future is less lanes being used as the lanes are faster than ever.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krzych04650*
> 
> pathetic plasticine that is going to degrade significantly after a year or two and reach 99C under light load is definitely not suitable. I am not going to risk that again, one time is enough.


Again this is hogwash, The thermal paste on Intel CPUs will not degrade. We preferred the solder as you can OC better, and you can still Delid and LM the IHS, all that said the Skylake Xs overclock way better than Haswell E, with put solder even. As to it degrading, all the main stream CPUs since Ivy have had that paste and it has been just fine.

You said not risking that again. So I assume you are stating this has happened to you? Well it isn't normal and you should have RMAed that chip, especially as this is the first time I have ever heard of that happening ever.

That said I also wish they would have soldered Skylake X, no doubt, personally I will get over it and LM the IHS myself, but I would have preferred a soldered chip as well.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krzych04650*
> 
> Also your numbers are extremely exaggerated, the difference is around 10%. I don't know what kind of controlled environment you have to test in to have the difference above 15%, let alone 25 or 35.


Skylake X is 22% faster core for core, period. This has been reviewed 1000 times by many people the info is easy to find, this wasn't a Tock, it was a Tick, anything less than 22% would have been a disgrace even 22% is low for what it is honestly. Why you think its only 10% is beyond me, its not lol.

The reason I said 35%, which was an estimate, is because it is 22% faster clock for clock. However as stated, your chip can hit 4.5, at 1.2vs where a Skylake X can hit 4.8 on that same voltage. That is a 3mhz gain, which would easily make a 10% increase. Not to mention its been shown that Skylake Xs can easily hit 5ghz, with proper cooling, at 1.3-1.35vs. They are much much better overclockers.

All that said, If you prefer Haswell E, for any reason thats fine. I am not knocking you for it, nothing wrong with Haswell E. I am just saying if it were me, I would have talked them down. Whether you feel it or not, Skylake X is much much better and for the same price same cores it is not a good deal to downgrade. Every release we have people that sell those chips on ebay for the cost of a new one. The guy you bought yours from, I can tell you exactly what he did, right now.

HE took his CPU, with his tuning plan, cashed in his replacement chip. He got his replacement, and binned it. He then put it on Ebay for sale, with a correct bin or not (sounding like not from the OC you have achieved). He got his money, from you and bought a 7820k.

They do this all the time, then come here and laugh about it, how they got a free upgrade. I dont think its okay to do that to people and I wouldn't pay the same price. The performance and features are simply not worth the same price is Skylake X, whether you agree with that doesn't matter, because its facts, they are easily found.

I wasn't trying to offend you, and I hope I didn't, I was just saying had it been me, I would have go with the newer chip or argued a much lower price. Still would, If it were me id send it back and argue price with someone else.

EDIT: you changed your post







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krzych04650*
> 
> I don't think I have overpaid, based on how little choice I had, *pricing on the market in my country and countries around it* (wherever I look, Polish auction webistes, ebay for all countries in the world, what I paid is the best price, so I cannot really see where 5960X is $400, maybe show me an offer from Europe for nearly new 5960X tested for OC for $400, while thats the price of new 7700K incl VAT here) and whats most important, how satisfied I am with the purchase.


Well now this all changed, like I said it was my fault I was not paying attention. I am in the US, so I dont know the pricing where you live. Again though, if you payed the same price as a 7820x, that was a bad deal IMO and it should have been way less.

Yes 300 is how much a 7700k in the US. However that 5960x is a 3 year old chip, there has been 3 generations of HEDT platform since then, that is a huge deal, with a massive price decrease. ITs up to every person, However I would never ever pay the same amount as a current similar offering, for a old chip, ever! Tuning replacement or not.

Just because people list them at that price doesn't mean they are worth that, or that without searching you cannot find them cheaper. GTX 1070s are listed at 700-800 dollars on ebay right now, would you pay double what the card is worth? Its retail value is 380 and they are asking 700 lol.

I am looking for a pair, SSD for Raid 0, to my other Intel SSD. My SSD is slightly old and so they think they can charge me double retail for a used one, I aint buying into that, especially when there is better and faster SSDs on the market, that I could buy a pair of. (I want the Intels for other reasons) That said I bought mine new for 275, near release, so I will pay 150-175 tops for a used one. I could just buy the 350 dollar offerings, but I will not. I will wait and I will get one for what they are worth.

No comment on Ryzen, I will not use it, not hating on AMD at all, Threadripper I will probably buy, but Ryzen is just not in my wheel house, I moved away from Desktop grade stuff long ago and will not be going back.

All that said I checked UK pricing, a 7820k is £530, so if you paid more than £400 that IMO was a bad deal and I would have negotiated, I dont think you would have gotten far with that guy as he claimed to "Bin" the Chip as a really really good chip, which I doubt it is, aside the point though.

As to the Find one, Here you go, lets watch this http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Intel-Core-i7-5960X-3GHz-Eight-Core-BX80648I75960X-Processor-/142431597941?epid=217591277&hash=item212995b575:g:HIEAAOSwLsBZPg~R

I bet it doesnt go much over 400


----------



## Krzych04650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyber Locc*
> 
> I missed that you were in Poland, I am not sure the pricing there, was going buy the US pricing, which a 7820x is 600 new and a 5960x is 600 used.
> No offense, but I hear this a lot and its usually hogwash. I owned a 4960x, I also used the 40 lanes, now I dont use the 40 lanes and dont plan to, so I went with a 5820k. Nvidia has done away with 4 way SLI and even 3 way, you wont be running those configs in the future, and even when you could not many did, I was part of that club and I'm here to tell you it was small and causes more issues than it was worth.
> 
> 2 GPUs and & 3 M.2s, will run perfectly on 28 lanes, a board wont hold much more than that, if it even holds that. If you have some odd use case, like 2 GPUS and 4 M.2/PCI E drives then I guess yes that makes sense. However saying its "future proofing" is hogwash, the future is less lanes being used as the lanes are faster than ever.
> Again this is hogwash, The thermal paste on Intel CPUs will not degrade. We preferred the solder as you can OC better, and you can still Delid and LM the IHS, all that said the Skylake Xs overclock way better than Haswell E, with put solder even. As to it degrading, all the main stream CPUs since Ivy have had that paste and it has been just fine.
> 
> You said not risking that again. So I assume you are stating this has happened to you? Well it isn't normal and you should have RMAed that chip, especially as this is the first time I have ever heard of that happening ever.
> Skylake X is 22% faster core for core, period. This has been reviewed 1000 times by many people the info is easy to find, this wasn't a Tock, it was a Tick, anything less than 22% would have been a disgrace even 22% is low for what it is honestly. Why you think its only 10% is beyond me, its not lol.
> 
> The reason I said 35%, which was an estimate, is because it is 22% faster clock for clock. However as stated, your chip can hit 4.5, at 1.2vs where a Skylake X can hit 4.8 on that same voltage. That is a 3mhz gain, which would easily make a 10% increase. Not to mention its been shown that Skylake Xs can easily hit 5ghz, with proper cooling, at 1.3-1.35vs. They are much much better overclockers.
> 
> All that said, If you prefer Haswell E, for any reason thats fine. I am not knocking you for it, nothing wrong with Haswell E. I am just saying if it were me, I would have talked them down. Whether you feel it or not, Skylake X is much much better and for the same price same cores it is not a good deal to downgrade. Every release we have people that sell those chips on ebay for the cost of a new one. The guy you bought yours from, I can tell you exactly what he did, right now.
> 
> HE took his CPU, with his tuning plan, cashed in his replacement chip. He got his replacement, and binned it. He then put it on Ebay for sale, with a correct bin or not (sounding like not from the OC you have achieved). He got his money, from you and bought a 7820k.
> 
> They do this all the time, then come here and laugh about it, how they got a free upgrade. I dont think its okay to do that to people and I wouldn't pay the same price. The performance and features are simply not worth the same price is Skylake X, whether you agree with that doesn't matter, because its facts, they are easily found.
> 
> I wasn't trying to offend you, and I hope I didn't, I was just saying had it been me, I would have go with the newer chip or argued a much lower price. Still would, If it were me id send it back and argue price with someone else.


Few major points:

1) I need 40 lanes for my two cards, I have tested that and I see enough of a difference x16/x16 vs x8/x8 in some cases, I don't care what suburb myths are saying, what is "just fine" or what unreliable tests made on 2 or 3 games are showing
2) Yes, already had enough experiences with Intel Plasticine Technology, not risking that for this kind of price, I pay premium I want premium (may not be common but still, why would I buy degraded product if I can get a serious one)
3)The price points you are giving are about the price for new 7700K (incl VAT) here in Europe, so it is hard to imagine someone selling 5960X for this kind of price. VAT is really changing things here compared to US, I would love to be able to buy things so cheap as you can
4) I got the ultimate solution for me for the price that was acceptable for me. Whatever the seller did, I am satisfied, I don't care, I stopped trying to change the world few years ago, this is extremely poisonous, even more than reading game reviews









Ah and also I didn't feel like you are offending me, this language is just not my native so what I write is pretty strait forward and not very diplomatic, it happens that I can be misunderstood at times, that I am fighting with someone while I am not. Thats just a discussion, you referred to my purchase so I replied to explain, nothing more. Normally I wouldn't but I tend to get into unnecesarry discussions when I have a bad day









This is just my use case that applies to me, I know that it is, as always, not normal and won't apply for 99,9% of users.


----------



## Cyber Locc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krzych04650*
> 
> Few major points:
> 
> 1) I need 40 lanes for my two cards, I have tested that and I see enough of a difference x16/x16 vs x8/x8 in some cases, I don't care what suburb myths are saying, what is "just fine" or what unreliable tests made on 2 or 3 games are showing


There is no suburban myths here man. Boards wont even run 2 slots at x16, the second the second slot is populated you drop to x16 and x8, At least all the boards I have ever seen. X16 PCI E 2, might be better you may see a difference. With PCIE 3, you are no where near needing more than 8 lanes for a GPU. This is science, the cards bandwidth has been measured. This isnt myth its facts.

That said if you want 40 lanes, thats fine, get what you want. No one is bashing you for buying X99, I am simply saying, I think you paid too much, and I would try to send it back and get some cash back if I were you.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krzych04650*
> 
> 2) Yes, already had enough experiences with Intel Plasticine Technology, not risking that for this kind of price, I pay premium I want premium (may not be common but still, why would I buy degraded product if I can get a serious one)


Oh I am with you, I would have much rather had soldered chips as well, 100%, however that doesn't change the price talks that we are covering. I do not blame you or your reasons for wanting X99 at all. I own X99, we are in an X99 thread lol, we all love X99, I was just saying that it upsets me the people on Ebay overcharging people for old X99 parts.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krzych04650*
> 
> 3)The price points you are giving are about the price for new 7700K (incl VAT) here in Europe, so it is hard to imagine someone selling 5960X for this kind of price. VAT is really changing things here compared to US, I would love to be able to buy things so cheap as you can


Yes I realized that later, and added info to the bottom of my last post to reflect that. I would not have payed over 400 BP for a 5960x, and one is about top be sold on ebay for that price right now. To clear up the pricing stuff.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krzych04650*
> 
> 4) I got the ultimate solution for me for the price that was acceptable for me. Whatever the seller did, I am satisfied, I don't care, I stopped trying to change the world few years ago, this is extremely poisonous, even more than reading game reviews


Well that is all that matters, if you are fine with the price you paid that is fine. I was more just speaking in general of a rant of mine, of people way overpricing things on ebay when it comes to tech, it grinds my gears.


----------



## Krzych04650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyber Locc*
> 
> As to the Find one, Here you go, lets watch this http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Intel-Core-i7-5960X-3GHz-Eight-Core-BX80648I75960X-Processor-/142431597941?epid=217591277&hash=item212995b575:g:HIEAAOSwLsBZPg~R
> 
> I bet it doesnt go much over 400


It is already $485, without taking foreign shipping into account, and potential cost of return if something is wrong, let alone the issues with executing my rights through the law against someone from different country, if something goes really wrong. I paid $600 with no shipping costs and no potential costs, so are those less than $100 worth all the risk and struggle? Absolutely not.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyber Locc*
> 
> There is no suburban myths here man. Boards wont even run 2 slots at x16, the second the second slot is populated you drop to x16 and x8, At least all the boards I have ever seen. X16 PCI E 2, might be better you may see a difference. With PCIE 3, you are no where near needing more than 8 lanes for a GPU. This is science, the cards bandwidth has been measured. This isn't myth its facts.
> 
> That said if you want 40 lanes, thats fine, get what you want. No one is bashing you for buying X99, I am simply saying, I think you paid too much, and I would try to send it back and get some cash back if I were you.


Still I see a difference, and some other people do, while some others do not. The truth may not exist in real world, but it should in closed and controlled environment of PC hardware and software, like you said - science. And yet it doesn't







No point on arguing on that, everybody does what he believes.

And also - *trying to get some money back after buying something used? Where in the world things like that are even possible?*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyber Locc*
> 
> Well that is all that matters, if you are fine with the price you paid that is fine. I was more just speaking in general of a rant of mine, of people way overpricing things on ebay when it comes to tech, it grinds my gears.


I can understand that, if you are deeper into it and know what is going on you can be annoyed by things other people like me don't even realize. I don't really care, I am very satisfied (except having to buy new cooler and PSU







), price was good for the market here, OC may not be as good as claimed (was guaranteed only if purchased with the mobo and cooler that allegedly achieved this OC) but is good still (all I wanted is to avoid bad sample, even if this sample was indeed achieving this 4.8 at whereabouts of 1.4V, I still don't have a cooling for that), all my personal requirements are met, what else would I want.


----------



## Cyber Locc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krzych04650*
> 
> And also - trying to get some money back after buying something used? Where in the world things like that are even possible?


??? Everywhere? Paypal?

The item was not as described, it wont clock to 4.8ghz at 1.3vs as claimed. Insta refund he pays for shipping. He shouldn't have added that notation.

I know some will say that is wrong to do, and I dont really do stuff like that, however I have had it done to me enough times (As a buyer) that I wouldn't judge anyone for doing so.

What I mean by having that done to me as a buyer, is that I have not read the fine fine print, received wrong or broken products, that the description was deceptive with. However it was deceptive in a way that worked in there favor, I am a lot more careful; with ebayers these days. Never had problems with here, or with other forums, or really even amazon, just ebay, lots of scammers on ebay.


----------



## Krzych04650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyber Locc*
> 
> ??? Everywhere? Paypal?
> 
> The item was not as described, it wont clock to 4.8ghz at 1.3vs as claimed. Insta refund he pays for shipping. He shouldn't have added that notation.
> 
> I know some will say that is wrong to do, and I dont really do stuff like that, however I have had it done to me enough times (As a buyer) that I wouldn't judge anyone for doing so.
> 
> What I mean by having that done to me as a buyer, is that I have not read the fine fine print, received wrong or broken products, that the description was deceptive with. However it was deceptive in a way that worked in there favor, I am a lot more careful; with ebayers these days. Never had problems with here, or with other forums, or really even amazon, just ebay, lots of scammers on ebay.


Like I said in previous post (probably edited after you read it







) he said that he can guarantee [email protected] (I remembered wrong when saying 1.35) only when you buy mobo and cooler from him, the same on which he allegedly achieved this OC. I didn't expect that to be true really, just wanted to avoid really bad sample that cannot do 4.5 or even worse. It wasn't more expensive than other offers that claimed nothing about OC, there were few offers for almost exact the same price and this guy was the only renowned seller with a lot of transactions and positive opinions on Allegro (something like Ebay here)

Full refund yes if the received item is not what was described, but getting some of money back after paying and receiving the item because the buyer changed his mind and he now thinks that the item is worth less is not something I even heard about. Honestly, as a seller, unless something was really wrong with the item compared to description and claimed features, this kind of buyer would get a huge kick in the ass if demanding something like this. He would have fly to where he came from







I am always giving very detailed descriptions, this is why I am selling things within two days, but there are still people trying to lie and extort money.


----------



## sblantipodi

Hi all,
can you explain me why heavy ethernet usage influences my CPU usage by a lot?

I have a gigabit internet, my X99 Deluxe mobo is connected via ethernet, using a 5930K CPU.
I have noticed that if I transfer at a gigabit my CPU usage goes crazy and even temperatures goes high.

Even if I download at 0.3gigabit CPU temperature ramp up.
this does not happen if I transfer a file at the same speed from a usb key for example.

why, ethernet usage is so heavy for the CPU?


----------



## PloniAlmoni

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> Hi all,
> can you explain me why heavy ethernet usage influences my CPU usage by a lot?
> 
> I have a gigabit internet, my X99 Deluxe mobo is connected via ethernet, using a 5930K CPU.
> I have noticed that if I transfer at a gigabit my CPU usage goes crazy and even temperatures goes high.
> 
> Even if I download at 0.3gigabit CPU temperature ramp up.
> this does not happen if I transfer a file at the same speed from a usb key for example.
> 
> why, ethernet usage is so heavy for the CPU?


Ethernet does use CPU, but Intel NICs are fairly small at CPU overhead, especially if you install their drivers. Have you done that, and does it have Intel NICs rather than, say, Qualcomm Killer or Realtek? Just wondering, I haven't really done much to have sustained gigabit transfers here - despite having a backup server that I use occasionally.

Edit: if it's ASUS's "x99 Deluxe" it's dual Intel LAN...


----------



## czin125

If you factor in average OC + IPC + potential IPC ( memory clocks/ cache? ) wouldn't it make the 5960X like 400 or less?


----------



## Krzych04650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *czin125*
> 
> If you factor in average OC + IPC + potential IPC ( memory clocks/ cache? ) wouldn't it make the 5960X like 400 or less?


How can 5960X cost the same or less than i7s from LGA 115x? If you include the difference in price in the EU compared to US, which makes it around $500, then yes, offers are around $600 and probably more and more around $500 will appear. But $400 in EU? People are trying to sell 4960X for this kind of money. Like I said, I paid similar (a bit less) to what 7820X costs (at least it did when it was listed in shops, now nowhere to be found and not available - another argument for 5960X) for somewhat binned and almost brand new 5960X, the extra performance of 7820X was traded for PCI-E lanes and solder. I don't see any problem here and the point of discussion about those $100. Should I now wait for weeks looking for a better offer to save those $100 and risk getting bad unit for OC, because people are just posting specs in the auction and almost never give any info about the unit? Is that what you trying to say, because I don't quite understand the point?

Theoretical value is one thing and reality at the moment the time is completely other thing. I am not the kind of AMD "waiter" who waits for years to get second category product and save $5 on it.

If there was really something to save here, but 3 pages of discussion about saving $100 on a ~$500 CPU that is going to last until the next major architecture (2021? 2022?) doesn't really seem too serious to me. I would already earn half of this money if I worked for the same time I spent in this thread replying. What kind of scale is that, not even worth reducing a life span of keyboard, let alone the time consumed for posting


----------



## jura11

$500 for 5960x over here in UK is just not possible, right now people still sell their 5960x for £500 onwards for used ones, new still sells over here for over £1k

I'm still on 5820k on my, looking to get 5960x, but right now I am still in waiting game and will see if ThreadRipper brings good performance and Skylake X looks like runs too hot for my liking

Hope this helps

Thanks, Jura


----------



## sinholueiro

Some comments of Krzych04650 suggesting that buying Intel is like the elite and AMD is for plebs are really concerning...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jura11*
> 
> $500 for 5960x over here in UK is just not possible, right now people still sell their 5960x for £500 onwards for used ones, new still sells over here for over £1k
> 
> I'm still on 5820k on my, looking to get 5960x, but right now I am still in waiting game and will see if ThreadRipper brings good performance and Skylake X looks like runs too hot for my liking
> 
> Hope this helps
> 
> Thanks, Jura


The problem is who would buy the 5820ks? I think is like the i7 920. And is not better to choose a Xeon with more cores tan a 5960x? I know nothing in this regard, just asking.


----------



## jura11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinholueiro*
> 
> Some comments of Krzych04650 suggesting that buying Intel is like the elite and AMD is for plebs are really concerning...
> The problem is who would buy the 5820ks? I think is like the i7 920. And is not better to choose a Xeon with more cores tan a 5960x? I know nothing in this regard, just asking.


Hi there

I've as well Xeon E5-2683v3 which is pretty good for rendering which I'm using but in other SW where are you really need high single core performance then this chip is really struggling against 5820k

My i7-5820k is pretty good runs 4.5Ghz at 1.279v and 4.6Ghz at 1.31v and temps are very good but in later date I do more and more rendering I think I will swap my i7-5820k for Xeon chip or sell all together and get TR or Skylake X

Hope this helps

Thanks, Jura


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PloniAlmoni*
> 
> Ethernet does use CPU, but Intel NICs are fairly small at CPU overhead, especially if you install their drivers. Have you done that, and does it have Intel NICs rather than, say, Qualcomm Killer or Realtek? Just wondering, I haven't really done much to have sustained gigabit transfers here - despite having a backup server that I use occasionally.
> 
> Edit: if it's ASUS's "x99 Deluxe" it's dual Intel LAN...


yes it's an Asus X99 Deluxe with dual Intel LAN.
I'm using intel drivers and yes, ethernet transfer rate is very CPU intensive while exceeded 30-40MBytes per seconds.

when my gigabit internet is at full load the CPU is heavily stressed and the temperature raise of about 5-8 degrees over the idle temp.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jura11*
> 
> My i7-5820k is pretty good runs 4.5Ghz at 1.279v and 4.6Ghz at 1.31v and temps are very good but in later date I do more and more rendering I think I will swap my i7-5820k for Xeon chip or sell all together and get TR or Skylake X


If you're focused on rendering, why not wait for AMD EPYC? Most modern encoders and Blender scale nicely on multi-core systems, and are less troublesome than NUMA node based systems.


----------



## Krzych04650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jura11*
> 
> $500 for 5960x over here in UK is just not possible, right now people still sell their 5960x for £500 onwards for used ones, new still sells over here for over £1k
> 
> I'm still on 5820k on my, looking to get 5960x, but right now I am still in waiting game and will see if ThreadRipper brings good performance and Skylake X looks like runs too hot for my liking
> 
> Hope this helps
> 
> Thanks, Jura


Exactly. Theoretical value compared to other products is one thing, but the actual market is the other. Once Skylake-X is widely available and price is stable 5960X will slowly drop, but this will take time and still it will never be $400 in Europe.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinholueiro*
> 
> Some comments of Krzych04650 suggesting that buying Intel is like the elite and AMD is for plebs are really concerning...


Thats a huge over-interpretation. I have owned some AMD products that I really liked, like R9 270X few years ago or R9 Fury as a temporary card for a few months in 2016. They were very good and maybe even better than competing products, I would gladly buy something from them if they had anything serious to offer in segments I looking at. Right now Intel is the ultimate and uncompromising choice, for a higher price, and Ryzen is second category product that comes with bunch of excuses, for lower price, depending on use case this price is adequate to trade offs or not, may not be worth cheaping out for some cases, like for gaming, or may be comparable to Intel at much lower price, like for many workloads. Everybody buys what suits his needs or budget, talking about "elite" or "plebs" products is for mentally limited. All of this discussion about saving small fraction of a price just remind of typical kind of buyer who waits for years just to get the same for "$5 less" and this is very typical for AMD fans always saying "wait" everywhere, hence why the allusion is previous post, allusion only to this specific group, not AMD and it's customers overall.


----------



## sinholueiro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krzych04650*
> 
> Exactly. Theoretical value compared to other products is one thing, but the actual market is the other. Once Skylake-X is widely available and price is stable 5960X will slowly drop, but this will take time and still it will never be $400 in Europe.
> Thats a huge over-interpretation. I have owned some AMD products that I really liked, like R9 270X few years ago or R9 Fury as a temporary card for a few months in 2016. They were very good and maybe even better than competing products, I would gladly buy something from them if they had anything serious to offer in segments I looking at. Right now Intel is the ultimate and uncompromising choice, for a higher price, and Ryzen is second category product that comes with bunch of excuses, for lower price, depending on use case this price is adequate to trade offs or not, may not be worth cheaping out for some cases, like for gaming, or may be comparable to Intel at much lower price, like for many workloads. Everybody buys what suits his needs or budget, talking about "elite" or "plebs" products is for mentally limited. All of this discussion about saving small fraction of a price just remind of typical kind of buyer who waits for years just to get the same for "$5 less" and this is very typical for AMD fans always saying "wait" everywhere, hence why the allusion is previous post, allusion only to this specific group, not AMD and it's customers overall.


I'm glad of hearing that. There are a lot of antiAMD and "I´ve never tried that, better go again with Intel, AMD is like some chinese second grade stuff". There are more people mentally limited, like you said, than you think







.

In other things, the only excuses that I heard about Ryzen was that the problems are because the platform is new and it will be ironed out. And it is being ironed out, so not an excuse.

I assume that the waiting thing is refering, aside from other things, for Vega?


----------



## pewpewlazer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyber Locc*
> 
> Skylake X is 22% faster core for core, period. This has been reviewed 1000 times by many people the info is easy to find, this wasn't a Tock, it was a Tick, anything less than 22% would have been a disgrace even 22% is low for what it is honestly. Why you think its only 10% is beyond me, its not lol.


Not to be a smart ass, but can you post a link if it's so easy to find? Maybe my Google-Fu is sub-par, but I wasn't able to find anything about skylake-X vs haswell-E clock-for-clock. I did find comparisons of normal haswell vs skylake at identical clocks at anand and pcper, which show more like a 5-10% improvement going from haswell to skylake, which is about what I had remembered it being. If skylake-X is really 22% faster than haswell-E at the same clocks then I'll shut up and happily fork my money over to Intel.


----------



## Nizzen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pewpewlazer*
> 
> Not to be a smart ass, but can you post a link if it's so easy to find? Maybe my Google-Fu is sub-par, but I wasn't able to find anything about skylake-X vs haswell-E clock-for-clock. I did find comparisons of normal haswell vs skylake at identical clocks at anand and pcper, which show more like a 5-10% improvement going from haswell to skylake, which is about what I had remembered it being. If skylake-X is really 22% faster than haswell-E at the same clocks then I'll shut up and happily fork my money over to Intel.


Find a 6 core haswell-e, and compare to my 7800x 6core @ moderade 4600mhz in 3dmark firestrike extreme. Compare the cpu score









http://www.3dmark.com/fs/13082592
Physics Score 20 426


----------



## navjack27

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/20956315?

like this?


----------



## Nizzen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navjack27*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/20956315?
> 
> like this?


Yes, too bad we can't see the memory timings. Compared to some others, the Physics test for the 5820k i very good for 4600mhz. Must be 3200 cl12 memory









22k physics score is for my old 5960x @ 4500mhz and 3200mhz mem cl15?


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nizzen*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *navjack27*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/20956315?
> 
> like this?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, too bad we can't see the memory timings. Compared to some others, the Physics test for the 5820k i very good for 4600mhz. Must be 3200 cl12 memory
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 22k physics score is for my old 5960x @ 4500mhz and 3200mhz mem cl15?
Click to expand...

This is my 5960x at 4.742GHZ 3200 memory at 13-14-13-29 1T. I have my BLCK at 100.9 so I think my memory is at 3224.


----------



## pewpewlazer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nizzen*
> 
> Find a 6 core haswell-e, and compare to my 7800x 6core @ moderade 4600mhz in 3dmark firestrike extreme. Compare the cpu score
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/13082592
> Physics Score 20 426


http://www.3dmark.com/fs/10436818

Here's my result from when I got my 1070s and was messing around with 3dmark. 4.5ghz 5820K, ddr2933 15-15-15-36-1T. 17.5k physics score.

Navjacks score at 4.6ghz looks pretty reasonable for a 100mhz clock speed advantage over mine.

So basically skylake-X has a 10-15% advantage over haswell-E (in this one synthetic bench). Big surprise /sarcasm


----------



## sinholueiro

SkylakeX at 4.6Ghz and 3200CL14 gets 200 in single core in Cinebench. 5820k at 4.5 gets 170 with 2400CL5. I don't know if memory speed affects this, I think not. So 17.5% faster. Well, is a number to take in consideration, is not something like 5%, but I don't think it is enough to upgrade.


----------



## Nizzen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pewpewlazer*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/10436818
> 
> Here's my result from when I got my 1070s and was messing around with 3dmark. 4.5ghz 5820K, ddr2933 15-15-15-36-1T. 17.5k physics score.
> 
> Navjacks score at 4.6ghz looks pretty reasonable for a 100mhz clock speed advantage over mine.
> 
> So basically skylake-X has a 10-15% advantage over haswell-E (in this one synthetic bench). Big surprise /sarcasm


17500 vs 20500 is ~ 17%. Thanx for the replay









So yeah about 15%

My 7800x @ 4,6 ghz got 202 in singlecore CB R15. 4000mhz memory.


----------



## navjack27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nizzen*
> 
> Yes, too bad we can't see the memory timings. Compared to some others, the Physics test for the 5820k i very good for 4600mhz. Must be 3200 cl12 memory
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 22k physics score is for my old 5960x @ 4500mhz and 3200mhz mem cl15?


ddr4-2800
15-17-17-37 cr1


----------



## pewpewlazer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinholueiro*
> 
> SkylakeX at 4.6Ghz and 3200CL14 gets 200 in single core in Cinebench. 5820k at 4.5 gets 170 with 2400CL5. I don't know if memory speed affects this, I think not. So 17.5% faster. Well, is a number to take in consideration, is not something like 5%, but I don't think it is enough to upgrade.


I just ran cinebench single core and got a score of 172 with my 5820k @ 4.4ghz ddr2800 CL15, so it probably does matter to some extent. Hard to compare different clock speeds though, and when you throw a MASSIVE memory difference (3200 cl14 vs 2400 cl15? common) the results are even more pointless.


----------



## Cyber Locc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pewpewlazer*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/10436818
> 
> Here's my result from when I got my 1070s and was messing around with 3dmark. 4.5ghz 5820K, ddr2933 15-15-15-36-1T. 17.5k physics score.
> 
> Navjacks score at 4.6ghz looks pretty reasonable for a 100mhz clock speed advantage over mine.
> 
> So basically skylake-X has a 10-15% advantage over haswell-E (in this one synthetic bench). Big surprise /sarcasm


It has a 20%+ advantage in all benches?
http://cpu.userbenchmark.com/Compare/Intel-Core--i7-7820X-vs-Intel-Core-i7-5960X/3928vs2580

On top of the fact it can easily hit 5ghz on water, which I dont see many if any 5960s doing lol.


----------



## pewpewlazer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyber Locc*
> 
> It has a 20%+ advantage in all benches?
> http://cpu.userbenchmark.com/Compare/Intel-Core--i7-7820X-vs-Intel-Core-i7-5960X/3928vs2580
> 
> On top of the fact it can easily hit 5ghz on water, which I dont see many if any 5960s doing lol.


20%+ advantage in all the benches... along with a 20% clock speed advantage. Show me a clock-for-clock comparison.

If the average 7820x is hitting 5ghz STABLE on water, that's impressive.


----------



## lilchronic

5820k @ 4.6Ghz / 3200Mhz cl14 32GB
18.5k physics


4.6Ghz /3200Mhz cl14
1409cb multi core
191cb single core


----------



## Cyber Locc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pewpewlazer*
> 
> I just ran cinebench single core and got a score of 172 with my 5820k @ 4.4ghz ddr2800 CL15, so it probably does matter to some extent. Hard to compare different clock speeds though, and when you throw a MASSIVE memory difference (3200 cl14 vs 2400 cl15? common) the results are even more pointless.


I will do what I can,
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pewpewlazer*
> 
> 20%+ advantage in all the benches... along with a 20% clock speed advantage. Show me a clock-for-clock comparison.
> 
> If the average 7820x is hitting 5ghz STABLE on water, that's impressive.


I cant find the link ATM, and am redoing my network, that is why the late replys.

However, I gave you links, others have given you links and info, you refuse to see it.

Yes I agree maybe the memory made a difference, however that still is relevant, 5960xs cannot do 3400 memory with a high OC, so that still comes back to increasing the CPUs performance. 4.5 vs 4.6 is pretty close, extremely close.

And yes average Skylake Xs can do 5ghz with 1.3vs (about safe max, which I usually go over lol.) The issue is cooling it, it takes a whole lot to cool that 400w CPU (yes it consumes 400ws at 5ghz crazzy! lol.)

All that said, NO one, at least I am not saying its worth upgrading from Haswell E, especially not until the platform matures a bit. I was only saying that if starting fresh and buying today, then there is no reason to go with old hardware assuming the same price as Skylake X.

Ill try to find those links once I untangle myself from this mess of Cat 6 cables that I'm trying to organize


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> 5820k @ 4.6Ghz / 3200Mhz cl14 32GB
> 18.5k physics
> 
> 
> 4.6Ghz /3200Mhz cl14
> 1409cb multi core
> 191cb single core


My Cinebench.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> My Cinebench.


That's at 4.7Ghz ?


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> My Cinebench.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's at 4.7Ghz ?
Click to expand...

4.741GHZ, 4.438GHZ cache, 3228 memory, 13-14-13-27 1T.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> 4.741GHZ, 4.438GHZ cache, 3228 memory, 13-14-13-27 1T.


Yeah looks good. one heck of a 5960x









Here, I had to do a 4.7Ghz run. this is what i run 24/7


----------



## sinholueiro

Wow, that scores are pretty impressive. I think I have to OC the cache. What's the safe voltage, or the equivalent of 1.3V in the core?


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinholueiro*
> 
> Wow, that scores are pretty impressive. I think I have to OC the cache. What's the safe voltage, or the equivalent of 1.3V in the core?


Keep the cache voltage at 1.2v -1.25v range for daily usage.


----------



## done12many2

Here are my 5960x and 7900x both at 4.9 GHz. The 5960x is better tweaked as I've had it longer, but it still holds it's own for sure.

5960x - 2001cb multi / 200cb single
7900x - 2778cb multi / 220cb single


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *done12many2*
> 
> Here are my 5960x and 7900x both at 4.9 GHz. The 5960x is better tweaked as I've had it longer, but it still holds it's own for sure.
> 
> 5960x - 2001cb multi / 200cb single
> 7900x - 2778cb multi / 220cb single
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


lol - I can;t wait until the higher core counts launch.


----------



## Krzych04650

A quick question about turning cores off. If I am disabling let's say half of the cores, am I disabling something else too, like reducing cache used? I am wondering how relevant the gaming test 4c/8t vs 8c/16t may be on the same CPU, is this a strict core vs core comparison or there are other factors to consider. Asking mostly because the differences I am seeing are higher than I expected and I don't know if there is anything else than core count playing a role here.


----------



## Desolutional

L1 and L2 cache are per core, L3 is shared across the package. If the game is utilising 4 or less cores, that shouldn't make too much of a difference. Not sure if IMC behaviour is changed when disabling cores. Also if you're planning on core comparisons, use a proper multithreaded game like Forza Horizon 3 or Battlefield, don't use the rubbish single threaded old games which are tied to single core IPC.


----------



## Krzych04650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> L1 and L2 cache are per core, L3 is shared across the package. If the game is utilising 4 or less cores, that shouldn't make too much of a difference. Not sure if IMC behaviour is changed when disabling cores. Also if you're planning on core comparisons, use a proper multithreaded game like Forza Horizon 3 or Battlefield, don't use the rubbish single threaded old games which are tied to single core IPC.


I know what games to benchmark and how they are behaving, I just want to be aware of how accurate this comparison is when disabling cores. But I guess no matter what may happen when disabling cores it is still more accurate comparison than comparing this on two different CPUs and platforms...


----------



## tux1989

Hello guys.I have a question,is this ram http://www.corsair.com/en-eu/vengeance-lpx-32gb-4x8gb-ddr4-dram-3400mhz-c16-memory-kit-red-cmk32gx4m4c3400c16r going to work witH Asus x99-a || ver ?


----------



## zhizunbao

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *done12many2*
> 
> Here are my 5960x and 7900x both at 4.9 GHz. The 5960x is better tweaked as I've had it longer, but it still holds it's own for sure.
> 
> 5960x - 2001cb multi / 200cb single
> 7900x - 2778cb multi / 220cb single


What is your real voltage [email protected]?


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *litster*
> 
> I was asking the same question on another thread. I suspect SFR means "Special Function Register" here. https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Special_function_register


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newls1*
> 
> What does the setting *"Haswell SFR Adjust"* do? It is Enabled in my BIOS on my Asus X99A-II... what is it and should i leave it enabled? Thanks


is there someone who discovered what does it means this settings and if it is ok to leave it enabled?


----------



## PloniAlmoni

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tux1989*
> 
> Hello guys.I have a question,is this ram http://www.corsair.com/en-eu/vengeance-lpx-32gb-4x8gb-ddr4-dram-3400mhz-c16-memory-kit-red-cmk32gx4m4c3400c16r going to work witH Asus x99-a || ver ?


Look at the QVR RAM list for your motherboard, that's available on ASUS's website for your motherboard... Also, is it "going to work"? Yes, but if it's going to go up to 3400mhz is another question entirely. I don't think Haswell-E can even do DDR4-3400, though Broadwell-E might be able to?


----------



## tux1989

Hello guys. I know that this isn't the right topic but...I'm going to sell my x99 setup.Is 999$ to much or too less for i7 5960x, Asus x99-a ii and Kingston 16gb 2400 cl 12?


----------



## sinholueiro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tux1989*
> 
> Hello guys. I know that this isn't the right topic but...I'm going to sell my x99 setup.Is 999$ to much or too less for i7 5960x, Asus x99-a ii and Kingston 16gb 2400 cl 12?


I think 850 is a more fair price, but why not 999? Maybe you are lucky


----------



## sinholueiro

I had some problems to get a decent speed in the cache with the OC socket, it could be related to the input voltage? I didn't change it, so I think that maybe it could be that.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> is there someone who discovered what does it means this settings and if it is ok to leave it enabled?


It disables certain Special Function Registers on the chip, probably for LN2 overclocking to get that little tiny bit extra of stability, don't mess with it for normal overclocking.


----------



## Agent-A01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> It disables certain Special Function Registers on the chip, probably for LN2 overclocking to get that little tiny bit extra of stability, don't mess with it for normal overclocking.


Bios description goes against what you said.

"Can enable for Haswell-E overclocking"

Pretty vague description..

Looks like nobody really knows what it does specifically and if it's a good or bad thing to enable.


----------



## SpeedyIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent-A01*
> 
> Bios description goes against what you said.
> 
> "Can enable for Haswell-E overclocking"
> 
> Pretty vague description..
> 
> Looks like nobody really knows what it does specifically and if it's a good or bad thing to enable.


I have that in my X99-Deluxe II Bios. Never been able to learn what it does. It's not mentioned at all in the MOBO manual or the BIOS manual. I enabled it since I have a Haswell-E and I am overclocking it...


----------



## Agent-A01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpeedyIV*
> 
> I have that in my X99-Deluxe II Bios. Never been able to learn what it does. It's not mentioned at all in the MOBO manual or the BIOS manual. I enabled it since I have a Haswell-E and I am overclocking it...


Yep, that is all one can assume to do with such a vague description.

It doesn't say Enable for LN2 overclocking like someone suggested.

Can't really tell if it improves anything by enabling it either.


----------



## Desolutional

Easy way to test.

Enable the setting at your maximum overclock, attempt to increase overclock with same stability requirement. If it fails, SFR trim is bad, if it lets you overclock higher, SFR trim is good, if stability remains the same, it's up to you, your mobo, your rules.

And with all tests, keep all other settings the same to eliminate anomalies. All I can tell is it did not help improve anything for me, so I've kept it at the BIOS default - off.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent-A01*
> 
> Bios description goes against what you said.
> 
> "Can enable for Haswell-E overclocking"
> 
> Pretty vague description..
> 
> Looks like nobody really knows what it does specifically and if it's a good or bad thing to enable.


I've had it enabled on my 5960X/R5E for ... years? running 4.7/4.2. these special registers relate to the OC socket.


----------



## Krzych04650

So I have run out of patience with my stupid MSI X99A SLI mobo and returned it. So many issues, with memory, sometimes works with high overclock and tight memory timings, sometimes won't boot on anything other than stock... basically no cache overclocking possible... What an annoying motherboard. I guess I got what I deserved for buying entry level mobo.

Anyway, I got Asus Sabretooth instead. I really don't like this company but their mobo quality cannot be questioned. And also this mobo is really unique. Whole different world now. Running 4750 MHz at 1.3V and cache at 4500 MHz with 1.24V (MSI was crapping on itself at anything higher than 3500) with no memory issues at 3000 14-16-16-34, decreased from default 15-17-17-35, so far all stable, but really on the edge with temps under stress tests, some are even stopping due to 85C temp, but still never crashed. I need to buy some good thermal paste because this one is certainly not good, was bundled with mid-end air cooler like 2 years ago







But shockingly still performs better than one year old Noctua NT-H1. I will get Kryonout or something like that, should help a bit.

This was the last time I bought something from low-end. The difference in quality... like I said, completely different world.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krzych04650*
> 
> This was the last time I bought something from low-end. The difference in quality... like I said, completely different world.


At least you didn't learn that lesson with a poor quality PSU, could have ended a lot worse..


----------



## KedarWolf

This is my AIDA cache and memory test on my 5960x at the settings I've been running for months now stable.









On my Ripjaws 5 3200 CL14.


----------



## patryk

I mounted a new disk m.2 samsung 960 evo 250
Because old disk stopped working
But there is a problem with dual booting me computer
I set
M.2 Source Link is set to Auto/PCH
M.2 PCH Strap is set to M.2 PCH PCIE

Any suggestion ?

Poor results on this disc probably something I still have to set


----------



## TUFinside

nevermind


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krzych04650*
> 
> So I have run out of patience with my stupid MSI X99A SLI mobo and returned it. So many issues, with memory, sometimes works with high overclock and tight memory timings, sometimes won't boot on anything other than stock... basically no cache overclocking possible... What an annoying motherboard. I guess I got what I deserved for buying entry level mobo.
> 
> Anyway, I got Asus Sabretooth instead. *I really don't like this company but their mobo quality cannot be questioned*. And also this mobo is really unique. Whole different world now. Running 4750 MHz at 1.3V *and cache at 4500 MHz with 1.24V* (MSI was crapping on itself at anything higher than 3500) with no memory issues at 3000 14-16-16-34, decreased from default 15-17-17-35, so far all stable, but really on the edge with temps under stress tests, some are even stopping due to 85C temp, but still never crashed. I need to buy some good thermal paste because this one is certainly not good, was bundled with mid-end air cooler like 2 years ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But shockingly still performs better than one year old Noctua NT-H1. I will get Kryonout or something like that, should help a bit.
> 
> This was the last time I bought something from low-end. The difference in quality... like I said, completely different world.


great product.. but what?

Anyway - that's a very high cache, have you check it's stability with the aid64 Cache stress module? run it for ~ 2 hours.


----------



## Krzych04650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> At least you didn't learn that lesson with a poor quality PSU, could have ended a lot worse..


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> great product.. but what?
> 
> Anyway - that's a very high cache, have you check it's stability with the aid64 Cache stress module? run it for ~ 2 hours.


But what what?









I posted wrong voltages, ofc not as low as 1.24, I am playing with 1.3-1.33 for now.

AIDA is annoying, it always has a problem. On two previous platforms I could get through any test like OCCT or Prime stable, play games for months, and then run AIDA and get error quickly. I don't even want to see it again







I always just do some tests like OCCT and then time will tell, real usage will verify stability. If I am stable in real usage and everything is okay then why care


----------



## Kimir

If you get error in Aida you are far from stable, Aida isn't hard compared to OCCT or LinX/Prime w/ AVX


----------



## PloniAlmoni

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krzych04650*
> 
> But what what?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I posted wrong voltages, ofc not as low as 1.24, I am playing with 1.3-1.33 for now.
> 
> AIDA is annoying, it always has a problem. On two previous platforms I could get through any test like OCCT or Prime stable, play games for months, and then run AIDA and get error quickly. I don't even want to see it again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I always just do some tests like OCCT and then time will tell, real usage will verify stability. If I am stable in real usage and everything is okay then why care


That's way too high for cache voltage, that's appropriate for vcore, cache can't take that much voltage.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krzych04650*
> 
> But what what?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I posted wrong voltages, ofc not as low as 1.24, I am playing with 1.3-1.33 for now.
> 
> AIDA is annoying, it always has a problem. On two previous platforms I could get through any test like OCCT or Prime stable, play games for months, and then run AIDA and get error quickly. I don't even want to see it again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I always just do some tests like OCCT and then time will tell, real usage will verify stability. If I am stable in real usage and everything is okay then why care


what is it that you do not like the company but like the product? a bit schizo. anyway, I'm recommending the AID64 cache stress test only since it is really the only cache stress I know of that tries to isolate the substructure. As Kimir said, if the system is failing AID64 (any aspect of the stress module) the system is far from "stable". eg, even passing with all modules selected, is still far from stable. TGhat said, the AID64 cache stress test is actually quite good.

And yeah - 1.3V+ cache voltage is a bit over the edge.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> since it is really the only cache stress I know of that tries to isolate the substructure


Deus Ex: Mankind Divided on Linux seems to find unstable cache within a few minutes for me.









And seconding the cache voltage advice, I stick to 1.25V or lower for 24/7 rendering.


----------



## panosxidis

Hello i have i7 5960x,my chip is USA not Costa rica or Malay

whats diffrence beetween USA or costa rica or malay?
\My chip is not retail is ES


----------



## patryk

How to turn off the computer and turn off the stip
Computer is botting 2 times
And how to turn off the computer and not strip
Computer is bot 1 time



And it all started when I started for the first time samsung 960 evo m.2 pcie

any suggestion ?


----------



## Kimir

You mean when and not how right?
That's perfectly normal behavior.


----------



## jura11

Hi guys

Got 5960x(L428xxxx or L batch) from friend as he will be going with ThreadRipper and looks like is bit poor OC'er,best what I can do is 4.3GHz at 1.31v and 4.4GHz with 1.375v which seems is a lot for such increase in frequency
Temperatures are pretty good with 4.3GHz and 1.31v under load in AIDA64 or RealBench or even in OCCT

In AIDA64 with Stress CPU only temps are 62-63C as max on PKG,with CPU and FPU temps are in 78-80C as max after 3 hour on PKG
In RealBench temps are in 75C as max with Stress on PKG and in benchmark are around 68C as max on PKG
In OCCT temps are pretty much in 78-82C range after 2 hour stress test on PKG

With 4.4GHz are higher by around 5-8C on PKG,highest temps I've seen has been 85-88C which is bit high for my liking

Cooling is EKWB MX Supermacy MX,360mm on top and 240mm on bottom,in one loop I've 3x GPU and both radiators are 60mm thick with push pull fans etc,thermal paste is Kryonaut from Thermal Grizzly

Thanks,Jura


----------



## Krzych04650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> what is it that you do not like the company but like the product? a bit schizo. anyway, I'm recommending the AID64 cache stress test only since it is really the only cache stress I know of that tries to isolate the substructure. As Kimir said, if the system is failing AID64 (any aspect of the stress module) the system is far from "stable". eg, even passing with all modules selected, is still far from stable. TGhat said, the AID64 cache stress test is actually quite good.
> 
> And yeah - 1.3V+ cache voltage is a bit over the edge.


I had bad experiences with them, their customer support is horrible, getting RMA exchange takes around 50 days. Also quality of a lot of their products is very questionable but they are marketed and sold like they were something top of the line. And due to that they are considered quality and premium manufacturer which is very far from truth. Generally they are everywhere and selling literally everything and hardly anything from it is any good. But still if they have some great product, like this X99 Sabretooth mobo, then why not like it. There is nothing strange in this. The strange and stupid thing would be to hate good product just because you don't like the company who made it. Liking the good product despite the aversion towards the manufacturer who made it is very reasonable and objective.

Anyway, I got everything stable in AIDA. Had some issues with memory, took me few hours to tweak, but everything works now. Despite temps in high 80s. This Corasir H115i is not that great with performance to be honest, even when maxed out and with Kryonout paste, and add about 30 C ambient temp on top of that and I am not in a good shape with temps. Define R5 is not the best performing case either. My case fans are about 900 RPM max. I think I will get a better and much bigger case and attempt to create custom water loop later, but first I need to see what Volta brings, no much point in watercooling cards that may be replaced in relatively short time.

Good that I am keeping my PC in the attic one floor above my room because fan speeds needed for this CPU stress testing and for running SLI on air are horrendous. And thats with low RPM case fans, imagine like 5 case fans at 2000-2300 RPM on top of that... I think it would one step from departing to the Moon









As for cache voltage, I have set it to 1.3 which results in 1.296 effective. Thats what I read from most of guides and posts about HWE overclocking, stay at max 1.3 for daily usage. I will try to lower it later.
Anyways, here is Cinebench:

4750 MHz core/4500 MHz cache
3000 MHz 14-16-16-34










Except for average memory this is amazing







But I got the cheapest 4x4 3000 CL15 kit on the market so I cannot complain, it even works at CL14









So after all the claims about [email protected] by seller were true, just my mobo was bad, now I got serious one.


----------



## Desolutional

AIDA isn't sufficient for testing general stability, you'll want to test with OCCT 4.4.3 http://www.ocbase.com/download/OCCTPT4.4.3.exe

I don't recommended the newer versions of OCCT, they place stupidly high loads on the CPU like Prime95.


----------



## Krzych04650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> AIDA isn't sufficient for testing general stability, you'll want to test with OCCT 4.4.3 http://www.ocbase.com/download/OCCTPT4.4.3.exe
> 
> I don't recommended the newer versions of OCCT, they place stupidly high loads on the CPU like Prime95.


I always use OCCT, always liked it the most. I am waiting with final stability testing for colder days because testing in nearly 30C ambient temp doesn't make much sense as temps are unusually high, not quite comfortable with stressing my CPU with 90ish temps. I'd rather like 78-80 with normal ambient temp.

Although I didn't know about the changes in never versions. Thanks for the info and link









EDIT: The temps are much more reasonable with this version of OCCT. I can test it now without going crazy with temps. Thanks for the input, really helpful.

EDIT2: Crashed once after ~15 minutes, increased the voltage by 0.03 and temps are already on the edge. No point on going on like that with insufficient cooling, I will set the CPU to something this cooler than realistically do and I will revisit max overclocking when the custom loop is done.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krzych04650*
> 
> EDIT2: Crashed once after ~15 minutes, increased the voltage by 0.03 and temps are already on the edge. No point on going on like that with insufficient cooling, I will set the CPU to something this cooler than realistically do and I will revisit max overclocking when the custom loop is done.


With the ASUS boards you can set the CPU faux TJmax so that it throttles at the level you set in the BIOS, I have mine set up with my winter Vcore and clocks all year round, and if the CPU gets too warm in summer, it just throttles using Intel's? algorithm, instead of having to mess about with setting different overclocks for winter and summer. IIRC it's in the "CPU Management" section or something similar on the second BIOS page.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> With the ASUS boards you can set the CPU faux TJmax so that it throttles at the level you set in the BIOS, I have mine set up with my winter Vcore and clocks all year round, and if the CPU gets too warm in summer, it just throttles using Intel's? algorithm, instead of having to mess about with setting different overclocks for winter and summer. IIRC it's in the "CPU Management" section or something similar on the second BIOS page.


Do you prefer to make your CPU throttle instead of lowering your OC?
CPU throttling makes performance way worse than a non overclocked CPU, so why this?


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> Do you prefer to make your CPU throttle instead of lowering your OC?
> CPU throttling makes performance way worse than a non overclocked CPU, so why this?


Throttling is modulated, not time based.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Throttling is modulated, not time based.


what do you mean?


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> what do you mean?


It reduces core frequency and voltage first before fully disabling the core and finally halting the whole package. If downclocking keeps temperatures under control then nothing else happens.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> It reduces core frequency and voltage first before fully disabling the core and finally halting the whole package. If downclocking keeps temperatures under control then nothing else happens.


at what temp your cpu throttle?
but does it throttle to 1.2GHz ? as far as I know when it throttle cores have huge downclock, am I wrong?


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> at what temp your cpu throttle?
> but does it throttle to 1.2GHz ? as far as I know when it throttle cores have huge downclock, am I wrong?


I have mine set to 75C as I have a "hot core", during code compilation I get 1 hour 23 mins with 4.3GHz throttle at 75C compared to 1 hour 25 mins 4.2GHz no throttle. Same sources, the throttling can be monitored using a tool like HWiNFO but it happens so quickly that you can only see the average modulated frequency. So even if it flickers between 1.2GHz and OC bins, it happens so fast that the HW monitoring tool states it as a intermediate frequency like 4.0GHz.

During normal use like gaming, media streaming and office work, no throttling occurs but I get the benefit of those higher frequency bins, except across all cores unlike Turboboost 3.0 or Ryzen XFR.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> I have mine set to 75C as I have a "hot core", during code compilation I get 1 hour 23 mins with 4.3GHz throttle at 75C compared to 1 hour 25 mins 4.2GHz no throttle. Same sources, the throttling can be monitored using a tool like HWiNFO but it happens so quickly that you can only see the average modulated frequency. So even if it flickers between 1.2GHz and OC bins, it happens so fast that the HW monitoring tool states it as a intermediate frequency like 4.0GHz.
> 
> During normal use like gaming, media streaming and office work, no throttling occurs but I get the benefit of those higher frequency bins, except across all cores unlike Turboboost 3.0 or Ryzen XFR.


why make it throttle at only 75c?
those cpu are very confortable even at 85c...


----------



## Krzych04650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> why make it throttle at only 75c?
> those cpu are very confortable even at 85c...


Probably paranoid. Recently I saw one guy saying that he is running too hot for his liking on the GPU and he will play the game once he upgrades his GPU. Not because not enough performance, but because he was running "too hot". I asked how hot and he said 76 C. This is not the first time I see something like this. They are just making up temps limits in their head and they will rather stop using their PC than run it at above this limit, even though it is perfectly normal temperature.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krzych04650*
> 
> Probably paranoid. Recently I saw one guy saying that he is running too hot for his liking on the GPU and he will play the game once he upgrades his GPU. Not because not enough performance, but because he was running "too hot". I asked how hot and he said 76 C. This is not the first time I see something like this. They are just making up temps limits in their head and they will rather stop using their PC than run it at above this limit, even though it is perfectly normal temperature.


I read @Desolutional posts since years now and I learned that he knows what he does and most importantly he is a person that respect others. Pretty rare virtue this days.

I am sure that there are some other interesting meanings for him.


----------



## Krzych04650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> I read @Desolutional post since years now and I learned that he knows what he does and most importantly he is a person that respect others. Pretty rare virtue this days.
> 
> I am sure that there are some other interesting meanings for him.


Probably, maybe he is stressing CPU very extensively and doesn't want to have it in high 80s or in 90s for half of the day everyday. I was just giving a funny example of how it is usually like with people "running too hot". I don't know, maybe it is not funny for someone or even offending, but for me this is one of the most hilarious tech related things I saw


----------



## leonman44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> why make it throttle at only 75c?
> those cpu are very confortable even at 85c...


I have mine to throttle at 95c , using intels XTU for stability at 1.32V it can get up to 93c without any problem!









If anyone knows , where's most likely to be the bottleneck in a custom loop? Radiator or Cpu block? I mean , I have a triple rad 60mm fat but still not enough for a 1,4V overclock , isn't that weird?


----------



## sinholueiro

Maybe 60mm is too thick. Are the fans in push and pull? 93c at 1.32v is weird.


----------



## leonman44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinholueiro*
> 
> Maybe 60mm is too thick. Are the fans in push and pull? 93c at 1.32v is weird.


I use the stock ones from the set on full 1500rpm speed bringing fresh air into the case , if I put my hand on the inside side of the radiator I can feel the hot air blowing. My ambient temp is 28-30 which is considered high but I think that I should have better temps , using real bench I get 85-88c max on some specific cores.

I also have used ek's thermal paste , phobyas extreme tm and now using arctic silver 5 but I have some mx4 that haven't test it yet and all was very close to each other









Some pics of the installation:




I have done a remount on everything , nothing helped me reduce my temps


----------



## sinholueiro

First, the fans have a bit better performance in push than pull. Also, at 60mm, it is very recommended to put push and pull in 60mm thick. That said, I get with my 280mm AIO at 1.275V like 75C. I think that defenitly is something wrong. Try to put 1.3V and see the temps. If the temps are OK, the problem should be the voltage. If not, is the setup.

Also, what is the thing above the PSU? A Wifi card?


----------



## leonman44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinholueiro*
> 
> First, the fans have a bit better performance in push than pull. Also, at 60mm, it is very recommended to put push and pull in 60mm thick. That said, I get with my 280mm AIO at 1.275V like 75C. I think that defenitly is something wrong. Try to put 1.3V and see the temps. If the temps are OK, the problem should be the voltage. If not, is the setup.
> 
> Also, what is the thing above the PSU? A Wifi card?


Oh , this is the led controller , I can choose between 3 brightness stages or even turn it off if I play some horror games








Well , so what's your stress test so we can compare it directly?

I am also using 1.25v for cache oc , 1.92Vccin , level 6 LLC , Vrms on extreme , always on max value + cpu 140% oc capability


----------



## sinholueiro

The cores hover between low to high 70s, so ~75C as a mean. This is using the AIDA64 stress test. For what I tested, is the best for me. As I said, 4.5Ghz at 1.275V and, in the CPU, everything is at stock apart from that. I don't know how much watts that CPU is consuming, but the rule is about ~150W for every 120mm in radiator space, so I doubt very much you are consuming more than 450W. I will say it again: push and pull. I see quite a few people that changing their 60mm thick radiator to a 30mm one with the same fan setup, improved temps a lot.

Also: How much cache clock speed you got? I tried different setting and going more than 3.5Ghz was really difficult. I don't know if I have to activate some option to use the extra pins of the OC Socket. Some recomendations? I want to build in the coming months also a watercooling loop to push it to the limits







.


----------



## leonman44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinholueiro*
> 
> The cores hover between low to high 70s, so ~75C as a mean. This is using the AIDA64 stress test. For what I tested, is the best for me. As I said, 4.5Ghz at 1.275V and, in the CPU, everything is at stock apart from that. I don't know how much watts that CPU is consuming, but the rule is about ~150W for every 120mm in radiator space, so I doubt very much you are consuming more than 450W. I will say it again: push and pull. I see quite a few people that changing their 60mm thick radiator to a 30mm one with the same fan setup, improved temps a lot.
> 
> Also: How much cache clock speed you got? I tried different setting and going more than 3.5Ghz was really difficult. I don't know if I have to activate some option to use the extra pins of the OC Socket. Some recomendations? I want to build in the coming months also a watercooling loop to push it to the limits
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Ok , restored defaults , disabled speedstep + c states economy and i just put 1.275v 4.4ghz vcore only. I will upload the results within an hour.

Does your motherboard have an oc socket? If so there will be a similar voltage control to the vcores one , i did set mine to 1.25V (max recommended) and i could get up to 4.3ghz stable but theres no real performance gain , you can only score higher on some benchmarks and thats it.


----------



## jura11

OK guys looks like my 5960x failed few days back, I thought so its motherboard as I lost one one side of the RAM slots

Does looks like memory controller on 5960x has failed, RAM are not recognised in slots which are close to motherboard ATX 24 pin, I could run only 64GB, plus boot with RAM at 64GB has been very very slow,boot took me around 3 minutes from Windows welcome screen to Login screen, I thought so its board

How this can happen, this CPU has been pulled out from workstation in our work and they used Asus Rampage V Extreme boards and seems this board just killed CPU

When I got this 5960x from day one I got the issues with the chip, mainly OC and unstable under rendering conditions where in OCCT has been perfectly stable which has been puzzling

Hope this helps

Thanks, Jura


----------



## leonman44

Here are the results:


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jura11*
> 
> OK guys looks like my 5960x failed few days back, I thought so its motherboard as I lost one one side of the RAM slots
> 
> Does looks like memory controller on 5960x has failed, RAM are not recognised in slots which are close to motherboard ATX 24 pin, I could run only 64GB, plus boot with RAM at 64GB has been very very slow,boot took me around 3 minutes from Windows welcome screen to Login screen, I thought so its board
> 
> How this can happen, this CPU has been pulled out from workstation in our work and they used Asus Rampage V Extreme boards and seems this board just killed CPU
> 
> When I got this 5960x from day one I got the issues with the chip, mainly OC and unstable under rendering conditions where in OCCT has been perfectly stable which has been puzzling
> 
> Hope this helps
> 
> Thanks, Jura


I had the memory controller fail on 1 5960X... Intel replaced it under the ITP, no questions asked.


----------



## jura11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I had the memory controller fail on 1 5960X... Intel replaced it under the ITP, no questions asked.


Hi there

RMA request has been raised and tomorrow DHL will be coming for 5960x, hopefully from now everything will be fine

Hope this helps

Thanks, Jura


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jura11*
> 
> Hi there
> RMA request has been raised and tomorrow DHL will be coming for 5960x, hopefully from now everything will be fine
> Hope this helps
> Thanks, Jura


the replacement I received is better on the core but not as good on the cache.


----------



## jura11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> the replacement I received is better on the core but not as good on the cache.


If will be better OC'er then I will be happy as this one is proper dud to OC

4.3GHz at 1.31v and 4.4GHz at 1.375v

Cache OC I wouldn't be bothered as my board don't have OC socket

Hope this helps

Thanks, Jura


----------



## sinholueiro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leonman44*
> 
> Here are the results:


It seems a little high, but something within aceptable for that settings and setup. I know I said this in every post, but give it a try to put push and pull.


----------



## leonman44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinholueiro*
> 
> It seems a little high, but something within aceptable for that settings and setup. I know I said this in every post, but give it a try to put push and pull.


yeah i think that i will try it soon but i have 2x140 front , 2x120 bottom , 3x120 top all of them as intakes , if i insert 3 more as an intake then the rear exhaust will be enough to keep up? I know that its not filtered but it seems way toomuch for me


----------



## jura11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I had the memory controller fail on 1 5960X... Intel replaced it under the ITP, no questions asked.


Hi there

Do you know what can cause memory controller to fail?

Assume high System Agent or Cache voltage can cause this?

I have seen this issue or rather problem only on boards with OC socket,spoke with friend and his Rampage V Extreme as well killed his 5960x which is bit worrying

Anyway,Intel shipping me back 5960x and should receive it soon

Thanks, Jura


----------



## jura11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leonman44*
> 
> I use the stock ones from the set on full 1500rpm speed bringing fresh air into the case , if I put my hand on the inside side of the radiator I can feel the hot air blowing. My ambient temp is 28-30 which is considered high but I think that I should have better temps , using real bench I get 85-88c max on some specific cores.
> 
> I also have used ek's thermal paste , phobyas extreme tm and now using arctic silver 5 but I have some mx4 that haven't test it yet and all was very close to each other
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some pics of the installation:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have done a remount on everything , nothing helped me reduce my temps


Hi there

You are running way too much Cache voltage, I was running 1.05-1.10v on cache on my i7-5820k with 4.5Ghz OC but I have run only as cache multi 32-35 as max

If yours board don't have OC socket then I would don't run above 1.10-1.15v as max, really you are don't need to run such voltage

For 4.4GHz I would try 1.84-1.88v for input voltage and vCore keep it for time being

What fans are you using and what radiators do you have?

Only with 4.6Ghz my temps are in OCCT are around 75-78°C on PKG, with 4.5Ghz my temps on PKG are in 68-72°C as max that's with 360mm on top and 240mm on bottom

High ambient temperature will result in high water temperatures and simply you can't have lower water temperature than ambient

Do you have any water temperature sensor?

Other than that, get Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut I use only this as for CPU TIM, used EK which I think they use Gelid GC-Extreme which is not bad, but I have with that TIM bad experience

As first I would check as well CPU block if does is assembled correctly, check jet plate etc

Can you take pictures of the CPU waterblock, assuming you have plexi or acrylic top on this waterblock?

Hope this helps

Thanks, Jura


----------



## Streetdragon

i would say system agent or a bad contact from board to cpu.

it could also be, that the pressure from the cooler to the socket bends the board a bit and a memory lane breaks


----------



## leonman44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jura11*
> 
> Hi there
> 
> You are running way too much Cache voltage, I was running 1.05-1.10v on cache on my i7-5820k with 4.5Ghz OC but I have run only as cache multi 32-35 as max
> 
> If yours board don't have OC socket then I would don't run above 1.10-1.15v as max, really you are don't need to run such voltage
> 
> For 4.4GHz I would try 1.84-1.88v for input voltage and vCore keep it for time being
> 
> What fans are you using and what radiators do you have?
> 
> Only with 4.6Ghz my temps are in OCCT are around 75-78°C on PKG, with 4.5Ghz my temps on PKG are in 68-72°C as max that's with 360mm on top and 240mm on bottom
> 
> High ambient temperature will result in high water temperatures and simply you can't have lower water temperature than ambient
> 
> Do you have any water temperature sensor?
> 
> Other than that, get Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut I use only this as for CPU TIM, used EK which I think they use Gelid GC-Extreme which is not bad, but I have with that TIM bad experience
> 
> As first I would check as well CPU block if does is assembled correctly, check jet plate etc
> 
> Can you take pictures of the CPU waterblock, assuming you have plexi or acrylic top on this waterblock?
> 
> Hope this helps
> 
> Thanks, Jura


Thanks for your reply Jura,

In occt I get 75c max using 4.3ghz, 1.275V cpu core only, no cache oc or other voltage increases.
I have the phobyas 360lt kit , so use the kit's fans and the radiator itself its the g-changer v2 , after I watched a review seems that this radiator benefits by a good amount from push and pull but I have already 8fans in there + in next gpu upgrade I will install one more 360 in the front of my case and that will add 1 more fan , if I push and pull on both I will end like having 15 fans in there , 14 intakes and 1 exhaust? That's crazy









I feel like something bottlenecks me so hard...

No I don't have a sensor within the loop but my room gets hot fast so it seems that the heat transfer from the rad to the room its good or its just the gpu...
If I did understand you asked me to take a pic of the waterblock but its not acrylic its a full nickel and its this one: Full nickel ek , never used the kit's though it was too ugly for my setup







The worst mistake I did with this loop is that I didn't get a valve so draining the system is pure pain!

I wanted to reach 1.4V-1.42V and that's why I installed the loop but I cant get the performance that anyone talks about...


----------



## jura11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Streetdragon*
> 
> i would say system agent or a bad contact from board to cpu.
> 
> it could also be, that the pressure from the cooler to the socket bends the board a bit and a memory lane breaks


That's what I thought so,have looked on few threads over on ROG and few people have there CPU failures there with earlier versions of BIOS 1205 I think

Looks like this board put too much voltage at vCore and resulted in CPU failure

But received CPU from RMA and looks like is very good OC'er, 4.5Ghz at 1.25v and 4.6Ghz at 1.279v

Still cache at 1.05v and system agent at stock

Very happy with RMA

Hope this helps

Thanks, Jura


----------



## jura11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leonman44*
> 
> Thanks for your reply Jura,
> 
> In occt I get 75c max using 4.3ghz, 1.275V cpu core only, no cache oc or other voltage increases.
> I have the phobyas 360lt kit , so use the kit's fans and the radiator itself its the g-changer v2 , after I watched a review seems that this radiator benefits by a good amount from push and pull but I have already 8fans in there + in next gpu upgrade I will install one more 360 in the front of my case and that will add 1 more fan , if I push and pull on both I will end like having 15 fans in there , 14 intakes and 1 exhaust? That's crazy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I feel like something bottlenecks me so hard...
> 
> No I don't have a sensor within the loop but my room gets hot fast so it seems that the heat transfer from the rad to the room its good or its just the gpu...
> If I did understand you asked me to take a pic of the waterblock but its not acrylic its a full nickel and its this one: Full nickel ek , never used the kit's though it was too ugly for my setup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The worst mistake I did with this loop is that I didn't get a valve so draining the system is pure pain!
> 
> I wanted to reach 1.4V-1.42V and that's why I installed the loop but I cant get the performance that anyone talks about...


Hi there

Sorry for late reply

75°C is not bad temperature there, if you can drop ambient temperature then I would though so you will be in low 70's or high 60's maybe in low 60's with good TIM and fans

Phobya G-Charger V2 is not bad but not the best as well, its very similar to UT60 from Alphacool and yes agree this radiator is best with push pull

I would have look on Mayhems Havoc 360mm or EK XE360 radiators if you can, these two radiators are nice or HWLabs are best but they can cost too much there due this I would go with Mayhems Havoc 360mm which are cheap and performs pretty well for money

For fans have look on EK Vardar F3 1850RPM or Corsair ML series or Phanteks PH-F120MP fans which I'm running

I would suggest you to play with fans, set some fans as intake and exhaust and then you need to decide if its worth to have such amount of fans as intakes

Regarding the block there, its good one, but still I would choose Heatkiller IV Pro or Aquacomputer Kryos NEXT both are priced similarly and performs bit better than EK blocks

But I'm running same EK Supermacy EVO with which I'm happy but will be swapping block for Heatkiller IV Pro as next

Regarding the water temperature get one, inline temperature sensor doesn't cost too much and drain valve this I done as first on more builds,on my first loop I didn't done then I redone loop again and added there drain valve as first

1.4-1.42v on loop not sure if I would be able to run as well, I'm comfortable at 1.35-1.375v as max there, but usually I would be happy or comfortable under 1.3v for long term on my CPU

Hope this helps

Thanks, Jura


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jura11*
> 
> Hi there
> 
> Do you know what can cause memory controller to fail?
> 
> Assume high System Agent or Cache voltage can cause this?
> 
> I have seen this issue or rather problem only on boards with OC socket,spoke with friend and his Rampage V Extreme as well killed his 5960x which is bit worrying
> 
> Anyway,Intel shipping me back 5960x and should receive it soon
> 
> Thanks, Jura


it's not the board...if anything, it is users being a bit over zealous in "tuning" the OC socket. All high-end x99 boards have the extra pins ("OC socket"). Voltage rails like vccio, vsa, vdimm, and the DSQ values can affect this. IMO, the 5960X's weak point in the IMC - so it fails first. My cpu failed due to a corgi puppy, tennis ball and a non-elastic collision. Somehow, only the cpu suffered.








2 other 5960X's I've have/had were fine.


----------



## jura11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> it's not the board...if anything, it is users being a bit over zealous in "tuning" the OC socket. All high-end x99 boards have the extra pins ("OC socket"). Voltage rails like vccio, vsa, vdimm, and the DSQ values can affect this. IMO, the 5960X's weak point in the IMC - so it fails first. My cpu failed due to a corgi puppy, tennis ball and a non-elastic collision. Somehow, only the cpu suffered.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 other 5960X's I've have/had were fine.


Ahhh corgi puppy, I think read that over on Caselabs thread or somewhere else there, that's bad luck there

Thanks for clarification on the why they're likely to fail and what can cause that

Still working on OC and best what I can do is 4.5Ghz at 1.22v and still think I can go bit lower on vCore, not sure on VCCIN running 1.92v which seems to working

Benched today with OCCT and Realbench

Hope this helps

Thanks, Jura


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jura11*
> 
> Ahhh corgi puppy, I think read that over on Caselabs thread or somewhere else there, that's bad luck there
> 
> Thanks for clarification on the why they're likely to fail and what can cause that
> 
> Still working on OC and best what I can do is 4.5Ghz at 1.22v and still think I can go bit lower on vCore, not sure on VCCIN running 1.92v which seems to working
> 
> Benched today with OCCT and Realbench
> 
> Hope this helps
> 
> Thanks, Jura


yeah - slammed right into my S8.


----------



## jura11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yeah - slammed right into my S8.


That's shame but you are said only 5960x has suffered and other parts survived or they're been damaged?

Caselabs I just wish is available over here in UK

Hope this helps

Thanks, Jura


----------



## Mr.N00bLaR

Anyone think an i7-5820K bundled with an ASUS X99-A/USB 3.1 for $240 locally is a good deal? Don't know anything about overclocking, previous owner didn't try.


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.N00bLaR*
> 
> Anyone think an i7-5820K bundled with an ASUS X99-A/USB 3.1 for $240 locally is a good deal? Don't know anything about overclocking, previous owner didn't try.


I would say that's a very good deal for-sure.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.N00bLaR*
> 
> Anyone think an i7-5820K bundled with an ASUS X99-A/USB 3.1 for $240 locally is a good deal? Don't know anything about overclocking, *previous owner didn't try*.


lol- like finding a '67 COPO that's never been driven faster than 65mph.


----------



## SpeedyIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.N00bLaR*
> 
> Anyone think an i7-5820K bundled with an ASUS X99-A/USB 3.1 for $240 locally is a good deal? Don't know anything about overclocking, previous owner didn't try.


IMHO that's a great deal. The chip still sells for $375 - $400 new. Any cooling goodies?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> lol- like finding a '67 COPO that's never been driven faster than 65mph.


First Gen camaro


----------



## Mr.N00bLaR

Haha, yeah, it does seem like quite the deal. Im picking it up tomorrow. This should help encoding and other compute tasks quite a bit. Now I nees to decide if I should keep my 6600k or sell.


----------



## roona

Hi guys, I tried posting this on Reddit but didn't get any info. Hopefully one of you can help me out a bit.

I'm running into an interesting bug on my new setup - 5820K + Gigabyte UD3P (both F22 and F23 bios). Whenever I change the multiplier from the default setting of "Auto", my CPU Package Power reading (in both HWinfo and HWMonitor) goes haywire.

For instance, under all default BIOS settings and Prime95 small FFT, CPU Package Power will read 140W (at stock turbo speeds of 3.4, which is about as expected). When the multiplier is set to 35 (no other setting is changed), Prime95 will give me a CPU Package Power reading of 65W.

I ran some benchmarks under each condition, and on default settings, CPU Package Power was as expected, but on a manual multiplier setting, CPU Package Power is weirdly low, while returning benchmark results as expected (after adjusting for clock speed, of course). Additionally, temperatures are correspondingly higher under higher multipliers, as expected, while CPU Package Power is again, weirdly low (30-65W depending on multiplier setting). To me, everything indicates that there's a bug with the power reading and it isn't throttling or similar.

Has anyone ran into something similar? I have no idea why or how this is happening, and any help or insight would be very much appreciated.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> First Gen camaro


and a COPO (Central Office Purchase Order). Very rare, very fast! (and stupidly expensive today)


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpeedyIV*
> 
> IMHO that's a great deal. The chip still sells for $375 - $400 new. Any cooling goodies?


It's just a shame that Ryzen doesn't do too well at anything apart from h.264 encoding, rendering with AutoCAD is weaker compared to a 5820K/6800K, otherwise I would have jumped ship. Threadripper is the next logical step up, but it's a pretty steep step up from Ryzen and 6C+8C Intel HEDT offerings. That's probably why Intel can keep charging that much for the lower HEDT line up.


----------



## Mr.N00bLaR

No cooling goodies. I have a Noctua D15 and a corsair h60. I'm assuming the Noctua is the better bet for cooling. Hopefully going to be setup tonight.


----------



## SpeedyIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.N00bLaR*
> 
> No cooling goodies. I have a Noctua D15 and a corsair h60. I'm assuming the Noctua is the better bet for cooling. Hopefully going to be setup tonight.


Still a good deal. I have a 5820k. Good over clocker but I am getting serious X299 fever. I had not thought of gaging the deal against a Ryzen option as my brain still does not think of AMD when I think about processor values. I need to work on that but I still can't see myself upgrading to an AMD platform. Good luck with it!!


----------



## jura11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.N00bLaR*
> 
> No cooling goodies. I have a Noctua D15 and a corsair h60. I'm assuming the Noctua is the better bet for cooling. Hopefully going to be setup tonight.


Agree NH-D15 will be better bet there, have used on my 5820k and with NH-D15 I could run 4.5Ghz or 4.6Ghz easily but with H100i I couldn't run more than 4.4GHz

But as above guys said, great deal for 5820k and Mobo, just wish is good OC'er

Hope this helps and good luck

Thanks, Jura


----------



## foofer1233

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpeedyIV*
> 
> Still a good deal. I have a 5820k. Good over clocker but I am getting serious X299 fever. I had not thought of gaging the deal against a Ryzen option as my brain still does not think of AMD when I think about processor values. I need to work on that but I still can't see myself upgrading to an AMD platform. Good luck with it!!


Unless you like delidding, I would advise strongly against that. IMHO X370/X399 is the much better bet in 2017.

That said, I came here to ask about my 5820K... is 4.4GHz @1.29v (stable under everything other than Prime because I don't like AVX offsets so I refuse to run it) good? I have no idea where my CPU is in the silicon lottery...


----------



## Desolutional

4.4GHz @ 1.29V is an average overclock, I need 1.26V for 4.4GHz. And AVX2 instructions are fine, it's just the way that Prime95 utilises them which is the problem (synthetic unrealistic 100% load). A more "realistic" use of AVX is x.265 encoding.

Ryzen is great too, but only worth considering if the R7 1700 setup costs the same or cheaper than a 6800K setup. Plus you'll need to dedicate a more funding to RAM on Ryzen as it is dependent on RAM speed for gaming and real time activity.


----------



## foofer1233

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> 4.4GHz @ 1.29V is an average overclock, I need 1.26V for 4.4GHz. And AVX2 instructions are fine, it's just the way that Prime95 utilises them which is the problem (synthetic unrealistic 100% load). A more "realistic" use of AVX is x.265 encoding.
> 
> Ryzen is great too, but only worth considering if the R7 1700 setup costs the same or cheaper than a 6800K setup. Plus you'll need to dedicate a more funding to RAM on Ryzen as it is dependent on RAM speed for gaming and real time activity.


Would agree in all points but one: why are you comparing the 1700 to the 6800K? A more suitable comparison would be the 1600X and the 6800K or the 1700X and the 6900K... but those are both on X99. Did you mean the 7xxxX series?

Plus, high speed RAM in the capacity that it is needed doesn't seem to be too much more expensive than normal RAM these days due to the high price of DDR4... ;(

(source: crucial ballistix 16gb 2400mhz kit: $135 on Amazon, Corsair 3000mhz kit=$150)


----------



## Desolutional

No I meant the 8 core AMD variant, the R7 1700, this benchmark takes into account stock turbo frequency using a R7 1800X instead (https://www.pugetsystems.com/labs/articles/Premiere-Pro-CC-2017-AMD-Ryzen-7-1700X-1800X-Performance-909/) Red vs. Purple. Average overclock for a more budget orientated R7 1700 is around 3.9GHz, so you can see why the 6800K is a competitor.


----------



## foofer1233

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> No I meant the 8 core AMD variant, the R7 1700, this benchmark takes into account stock turbo frequency using a R7 1800X instead (https://www.pugetsystems.com/labs/articles/Premiere-Pro-CC-2017-AMD-Ryzen-7-1700X-1800X-Performance-909/) Red vs. Purple. Average overclock for a more budget orientated R7 1700 is around 3.9GHz, so you can see why the 6800K is a competitor.


Well, yeah but if you were comparing an 8 core CPU @3.9GHz against a 6-core at ~4.7GHz (if you're lucky), the 1700 would win every time right? Wouldn't AMD's 6 core at 4GHz vs Intel's 6 core @4.4 be a much fairer comparison?


----------



## Simkin

I have read that high memory speed will kill haswell-e, even though i find that hard to believe as long as the volts are withing specs.

If i can reach 3200Mhz on my memory on my 5960X, i will be okay if volts are withing spec?

Anyone running 3200Mhz 24/7 stable here?


----------



## sinholueiro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simkin*
> 
> I have read that high memory speed will kill haswell-e, even though i find that hard to believe as long as the volts are withing specs.
> 
> If i can reach 3200Mhz on my memory on my 5960X, i will be okay if volts are withing spec?
> 
> Anyone running 3200Mhz 24/7 stable here?


This November I will make 2 years running 3200Mhz memory. No problems so far.


----------



## Simkin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jura11*
> 
> Agree NH-D15 will be better bet there, have used on my 5820k and with NH-D15 I could run 4.5Ghz or 4.6Ghz easily but with H100i I couldn't run more than 4.4GHz
> 
> But as above guys said, great deal for 5820k and Mobo, just wish is good OC'er
> 
> Hope this helps and good luck
> 
> Thanks, Jura


I had much better temps with H100i than D14 on 3930k running 4.8Ghz.

I run my 5960X 4,6Ghz on a H110i not breaking 75c on stresstest.

I just refuse to believe aircooler is better than a good AIO


----------



## Simkin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinholueiro*
> 
> This November I will make 2 years running 3200Mhz memory. No problems so far.


Nice! U run 100 strap?


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simkin*
> 
> I had much better temps with H100i than D14 on 3930k running 4.8Ghz.
> 
> I run my 5960X 4,6Ghz on a H110i not breaking 75c on stresstest.
> 
> I just refuse to believe aircooler is better than a good AIO


And I had the exact opposite on the same CPU, 3930K at 1.4v (4.6).
Ditched the h100i on my dad computer (locked 3500 something) and went with real watercooling. Kept the D14, came in handy when I got the 5960x on bench table before I get all my watercooling gear.
What stress test and what voltage are you using to be able to keep a 5960x at the temp?


----------



## Mr.N00bLaR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinholueiro*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Simkin*
> 
> I have read that high memory speed will kill haswell-e, even though i find that hard to believe as long as the volts are withing specs.
> 
> If i can reach 3200Mhz on my memory on my 5960X, i will be okay if volts are withing spec?
> 
> Anyone running 3200Mhz 24/7 stable here?
> 
> 
> 
> This November I will make 2 years running 3200Mhz memory. No problems so far.
Click to expand...

I'm assuming you mean high memory voltage can kill the CPU? What is the highest voltage considered safe for memory on this platform?


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.N00bLaR*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *sinholueiro*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Simkin*
> 
> I have read that high memory speed will kill haswell-e, even though i find that hard to believe as long as the volts are withing specs.
> 
> If i can reach 3200Mhz on my memory on my 5960X, i will be okay if volts are withing spec?
> 
> Anyone running 3200Mhz 24/7 stable here?
> 
> 
> 
> This November I will make 2 years running 3200Mhz memory. No problems so far.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm assuming you mean high memory voltage can kill the CPU? What is the highest voltage considered safe for memory on this platform?
Click to expand...

I've read on Haswell-E not to go over 1.45v for 24/7 use.


----------



## Simkin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> And I had the exact opposite on the same CPU, 3930K at 1.4v (4.6).
> Ditched the h100i on my dad computer (locked 3500 something) and went with real watercooling. Kept the D14, came in handy when I got the 5960x on bench table before I get all my watercooling gear.
> What stress test and what voltage are you using to be able to keep a 5960x at the temp?


I use Intel XTU. In BF4 i have 50-55c.

The 5960X is running 4.6Ghz @ 1.27v.

My 5930K was running 4.5Ghz @ 1.32v, and the max temp i saw on that in stresstest was 68c.

Im using custom fan profile in Corsair Link, with Noctua iPPC 3000 fans. At 75c the fans are spinning 1800rpm, so full speed (2800rpm) will get the temp even lower.

On the 3930K my D14 just could not take the heat, i think i saw high 80, while the H100i kept it in high 70.


----------



## Simkin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.N00bLaR*
> 
> I'm assuming you mean high memory voltage can kill the CPU? What is the highest voltage considered safe for memory on this platform?


Yes, thats what i also believe. I just came across a dude saying he had killed TWO 5930k's using 3200mhz memory, and Intel had claimed the memoryspeed was the cause. Ofc, what i think is that he have used XMP and somewhere the voltage was to high.
Quote:


> I am on my 3rd 5930k since I built my system last April. Two warranty replacements. If you look at my specs. I have GSkill 3200 ddr4. Running my memory at the rated speed of 3200hz on my Asus deluxe X99 has given me both the dreadful A0 on the first one and the 00 code on the second one. In which it means after searching through the web for those unlisted codes, that the cpu is kaput.
> 
> I talked to the Intel warranty replacement technical support and gave him of of the specs of my system. I told him that I was running my ram at 3200hz. He let me know that the 5930k and even 5960k run at 2133hz and that why I have killed two 5930k.
> 
> I talked with Raja in the Asus X99 Deluxe motherboard forum and he really could not answer my question if it was a board problem or you really shouldn't run the memory at 3200hz. I have it set for 3200hz on XMP but set to 2133hz for the memory setting.


----------



## sinholueiro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simkin*
> 
> Nice! U run 100 strap?


Of course!


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *foofer1233*
> 
> Well, yeah but if you were comparing an 8 core CPU @3.9GHz against a 6-core at ~4.7GHz (if you're lucky), the 1700 would win every time right? Wouldn't AMD's 6 core at 4GHz vs Intel's 6 core @4.4 be a much fairer comparison?


May be a surprise, but it was a stock 1800X 3.6GHz vs. a stock 6850K 3.7GHz. Or however those turbo things work, I just stick to fixed multi across all my cores.


----------



## jura11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simkin*
> 
> I had much better temps with H100i than D14 on 3930k running 4.8Ghz.
> 
> I run my 5960X 4,6Ghz on a H110i not breaking 75c on stresstest.
> 
> I just refuse to believe aircooler is better than a good AIO


Hi there

In my case I have better temperatures with NH-D15 than H100i on my 5820k and that's with big margin in some cases

Not sure what stress tests you are using,but I use only OCCT 4.4.2 and Realbench both stress CPU more than XTU in which I have lot lower temperatures than in OCCT or Realbench

But here are my OCCT temperatures with NH-D15

4.5Ghz










4.6Ghz










In OCCT I needed to run 1.29v at 4.5Ghz, but in other SW and games I could run and have run 1.279v and with 4.6Ghz I needed to run in OCCT 1.34v but in gaming or rendering I could run and have run 1.31v

And here is my experience with NH-D15 and H100i

http://www.overclock.net/t/1610396/noctua-nh-d15-vs-corsair-h100i-v2-my-comparison-and-my-little-test

I have used my H100i for about 4 months on my X99 but this AIO couldn't keep up with 5820k and OC in my case and using OCCT or Realbench on AIO has been almost not possible as temperatures would be very high, in OCCT with AIO I have hit easily 82°C with 4.4GHz OC and running 4.5Ghz has been simply not possible at all without having high temperatures

You can believe what you want but in my experience NH-D15 is and will be better than H100i

Hope this helps

Thanks, Jura


----------



## navjack27

Jura, i'm conflicted by your results. i don't have any air coolers to test that with but i'm REALLY tempted to get a NH-D15 and test this. my kraken never had any issues but the temps could be better. its like there is a giant disconnect between the heat of the cpu not fully entering the water of the loop. thought provoking.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navjack27*
> 
> Jura, i'm conflicted by your results. i don't have any air coolers to test that with but i'm REALLY tempted to get a NH-D15 and test this. my kraken never had any issues but the temps could be better. its like there is a giant disconnect between the heat of the cpu not fully entering the water of the loop. thought provoking.


With proper air flow, don't underestimate the NH-D15. A landmark air cooler.


----------



## jura11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navjack27*
> 
> Jura, i'm conflicted by your results. i don't have any air coolers to test that with but i'm REALLY tempted to get a NH-D15 and test this. my kraken never had any issues but the temps could be better. its like there is a giant disconnect between the heat of the cpu not fully entering the water of the loop. thought provoking.


Hi there

Hard to say,but you can see temperatures what I've got in OCCT with NH-D15,ambient has been in region 18C in both tests,I never have used NZXT Kraken and due this I would only speculate how it perform on my old 5820k

My 5820k hasn't been best,I would do 4.6GHz as max and 4.7GHz for this I would need at least 1.37v or 1.4v which I never run on my 5820k

As with every cooler as @Jpmboy said you need to have good airflow and in my case I have run Enthoo Primo as case and fans I used only 140mm fans and I never run my fans on case beyond 1000-1100RPM

On NH-D15 I strapped TY-143 fans which I never run beyond 1500RPM,these fans has been better fans in my case,I liked their performance and mainly they're been quieter at same RPM as A15

Hope this helps

Thanks,Jura
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> With proper air flow, don't underestimate the NH-D14. A landmark air cooler.


Hi there

Agree as every cooler you need to have proper airflow:thumb:

Hope this helps

Thanks,Jura


----------



## patryk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simkin*
> 
> I use Intel XTU. In BF4 i have 50-55c.
> 
> The 5960X is running 4.6Ghz @ 1.27v.
> 
> My 5930K was running 4.5Ghz @ 1.32v, and the max temp i saw on that in stresstest was 68c.
> 
> Im using custom fan profile in Corsair Link, with Noctua iPPC 3000 fans. At 75c the fans are spinning 1800rpm, so full speed (2800rpm) will get the temp even lower.
> 
> On the 3930K my D14 just could not take the heat, i think i saw high 80, while the H100i kept it in high 70.


4.6Ghz @ 1.27v H110i not breaking 75c in stresstest I do not want to believe too much in this

Me old NZXT kraken X61 ( 4 fan full speed ) with similar voltage and Cpu 4.4 ghz oscillated 85c-92c pkg (occt 4.4.3) depending on the ambient temperature


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patryk*
> 
> 4.6Ghz @ 1.27v H110i not breaking 75c in stresstest I do not want to believe too much in this


Which stress test are you using to test that? That's really good for the H110i at 1.27V if you're testing with OCCT.


----------



## Simkin

Im using Intel XTU as i said previously. For me that is a good enough stresstest. And i also game to test stability. My 5930K was stable in XTU after OC, and kept 100% stable for two years before i sold it.

XTU is based on Prime95 and stresses the CPU good. According to another forum its one of the hardest benchmark to pass on Haswell-E.

There might exist tests that stress the cpu more with higher temp. but personally i dont see the point of doing it, again, thats what I PERSONALLY thinks for what i use my pc for.

If people have better results with Aircooler's, good for you







But thats not the case for me, and i know that also goes for alot of other people.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simkin*
> 
> According to another forum its one of the hardest benchmark to pass on Haswell-E.


OCCT for Life.









Also the temperature isn't the bad thing, it's how much current you're passing through the CPU package, that's what AVX2 in Prime95 does.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> *OCCT for Life*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also the temperature isn't the bad thing, it's how much current you're passing through the CPU package, that's what AVX2 in Prime95 does.


or death.


----------



## jura11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simkin*
> 
> Im using Intel XTU as i said previously. For me that is a good enough stresstest. And i also game to test stability. My 5930K was stable in XTU after OC, and kept 100% stable for two years before i sold it.
> 
> XTU is based on Prime95 and stresses the CPU good. According to another forum its one of the hardest benchmark to pass on Haswell-E.
> 
> There might exist tests that stress the cpu more with higher temp. but personally i dont see the point of doing it, again, thats what I PERSONALLY thinks for what i use my pc for.
> 
> If people have better results with Aircooler's, good for you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But thats not the case for me, and i know that also goes for alot of other people.


Hi there

I do test as well in gaming but mostly I use my PC for rendering and there I need to have 100% stability as I render sometimes 12-16 hours per day

I test like in XTU,OCCT and Realbench and if this passes then I know will be stable

I use OCCT 4.4.2 as 4.5.0 is putting way too much stress on CPU which I never seen in any benchmark or in rendering SW which I use

XTU I don't think is hardest benchmark to test, I still think OCCT is one of the hardest with few others to pass

Prime95 I don't use on my CPU, this I used on X58 but still there I rather used OCCT as well

There are lot of people who are using aircooler with HDET CPU without the problems and have better temperatures like they have on AIO previously or before

Previous 5960x which I RMA has been proper dud to OC but after I received from RMA new 5960x this one can do 4.5Ghz at 1.205v which I still keeping there as I don't need to go beyond that and temperatures in OCCT 4.4.2 are in 64-66°C on PKG

I have run as well on my Titan X SC with Raijintek Morpheus II cooler and 1469MHz OC with which I have better temperatures than with EVGA Hybrid

If you are happy with the way you test yours CPU then this counts most,not what we are saying over here

Same can apply for OC GPUs,in one SW or one game you are 100% stable with second one you couldn't pass, in my case hardest game to pass my OC has been Mass Effect Andromeda

Hope this helps

Thanks, Jura


----------



## jura11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> OCCT for Life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also the temperature isn't the bad thing, it's how much current you're passing through the CPU package, that's what AVX2 in Prime95 does.


Personally I don't like go beyond on PKG 82-85°C in any benches like is OCCT which is for me personal limit and I like stay under this figure there

OCCT 4.4.2 is stress test which I use most for stress testing of my CPU with Realbench and sometimes Aida64 but still I use rather Poser FireFly and V-RAY rendering for confirmation of my OC and temperatures

Hope this helps

Thanks, Jura


----------



## STUDIE

Hey guys, I don't really know how to OC my x99 setup.
Is OC Genie from MSI any good?


----------



## Streetdragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *STUDIE*
> 
> Hey guys, I don't really know how to OC my x99 setup.
> Is OC Genie from MSI any good?


that was an auto-oc tool or? i would say not safe. unless you can choose to make a small oc with it.

It will set a higher voltage on core than needed.

if you have a good coolingsolution you can try and start with 1,2V on the core and set 4,2Ghz. if it is stable and cool enough(cores max 80° and socket max 85°/ thats my personal limit) you can try 4,3Ghz with same voltage and so till unstable.

if temps are in check, you can rise the voltage a bit (max 1,3 for me) like 1,22V and retry the higher clock. as longas the temps are ok


----------



## Mr.N00bLaR

The 5820K I picked up seems to need about 1.39v to hold 4.6GHz stable. Tempted to see what 4.5GHz needs. My temperatures aren't too bad, all cores under 80C still. Now that everyone's had these chips for a few years, what is the current opinion on maximum core voltage? Anyone use adaptive?


----------



## jura11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.N00bLaR*
> 
> The 5820K I picked up seems to need about 1.39v to hold 4.6GHz stable. Tempted to see what 4.5GHz needs. My temperatures aren't too bad, all cores under 80C still. Now that everyone's had these chips for a few years, what is the current opinion on maximum core voltage? Anyone use adaptive?


Hi there

That's not bad, in my case I needed 1.34v for 4.6Ghz in benches like is OCCT and in rendering or gaming I needed only 1.31v on my 5820k and 4.5Ghz needed for benches 1.29v and for gaming or rendering needed 1.279v as max

Temperatures, please always check PKG temperatures not core temperatures

I think max is around 1.35-1.4v as max on vCore and VCCIN bellow 2.0v

Personally I don't like go beyond 1.35v on vCore

Hope this helps

Thanks, Jura


----------



## Mr.N00bLaR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jura11*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mr.N00bLaR*
> 
> The 5820K I picked up seems to need about 1.39v to hold 4.6GHz stable. Tempted to see what 4.5GHz needs. My temperatures aren't too bad, all cores under 80C still. Now that everyone's had these chips for a few years, what is the current opinion on maximum core voltage? Anyone use adaptive?
> 
> 
> 
> Hi there
> 
> That's not bad, in my case I needed 1.34v for 4.6Ghz in benches like is OCCT and in rendering or gaming I needed only 1.31v on my 5820k and 4.5Ghz needed for benches 1.29v and for gaming or rendering needed 1.279v as max
> 
> Temperatures, please always check PKG temperatures not core temperatures
> 
> I think max is around 1.35-1.4v as max on vCore and VCCIN bellow 2.0v
> 
> Personally I don't like go beyond 1.35v on vCore
> 
> Hope this helps
> 
> Thanks, Jura
Click to expand...

Ah, cool. I did not adjust VCCIN, HWInfo says its already at 1.9 for me. My package temps seems to be in the low 70C range so far. I plan on doing a lot with this CPU so I'm definitely interested in finding my maximum stable clocks.


----------



## jura11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.N00bLaR*
> 
> Ah, cool. I did not adjust VCCIN, HWInfo says its already at 1.9 for me. My package temps seems to be in the low 70C range so far. I plan on doing a lot with this CPU so I'm definitely interested in finding my maximum stable clocks.


Hi there

1.9 VCCIN is pretty good,in my case I needed around 1.92-1.94v for 4.5Ghz, 4.4GHz needed just 1.22v and 1.84v VCCIN

If temperatures on PKG are in low 70's then you are have pretty good CPU and temperatures are awesome for 4.6Ghz and 1.39v

Assume you are using NH-D14 or are you replaced CPU cooler?

Hope this helps

Thanks, Jura


----------



## Mr.N00bLaR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jura11*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mr.N00bLaR*
> 
> Ah, cool. I did not adjust VCCIN, HWInfo says its already at 1.9 for me. My package temps seems to be in the low 70C range so far. I plan on doing a lot with this CPU so I'm definitely interested in finding my maximum stable clocks.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi there
> 
> 1.9 VCCIN is pretty good,in my case I needed around 1.92-1.94v for 4.5Ghz, 4.4GHz needed just 1.22v and 1.84v VCCIN
> 
> If temperatures on PKG are in low 70's then you are have pretty good CPU and temperatures are awesome for 4.6Ghz and 1.39v
> 
> Assume you are using NH-D14 or are you replaced CPU cooler?
> 
> Hope this helps
> 
> Thanks, Jura
Click to expand...

Ah, cool. Do you think its worth re-testing with 2.0v VCCIN to lower vcore? Not sure what if any tradeoff is being made there power / temperature / lifespan wise.

I'm using the Noctua TIM, NH-D15 inside of a Corsair Air 740. I have the two stock intakes, two bottom intakes I added, stock rear exhaust. The two fans on the NH-D15 are intake and middle - I figured with the stock exhaust this would be the most optimal fan configuration. There is also a low power GPU installed currently, GT 610. Eventually I will put my RX 480 8GB in.


----------



## jura11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.N00bLaR*
> 
> Ah, cool. Do you think its worth re-testing with 2.0v VCCIN to lower vcore? Not sure what if any tradeoff is being made there power / temperature / lifespan wise.
> 
> I'm using the Noctua TIM, NH-D15 inside of a Corsair Air 740. I have the two stock intakes, two bottom intakes I added, stock rear exhaust. The two fans on the NH-D15 are intake and middle - I figured with the stock exhaust this would be the most optimal fan configuration. There is also a low power GPU installed currently, GT 610. Eventually I will put my RX 480 8GB in.


Hi there

I tried that as well to run more VCCIN but didn't helped me with lower vCore or lower voltages

You can try to increase Ring or Cache voltage which can help with bringing the CPU vCore down, in some cases on my older RMA 5960x this helped me bring vCore bit down, but I would personally don't go beyond 1.15-1.20v on cache voltage

If lifespan is yours concern then I would stay under 1.35v on vCore but there are lots of conflicting information on max voltages too which didn't helping a lot here

Noctua TIM NT-H1 is pretty good and using that TIM only on GPUs and on CPU I use Kryonaut which is working fine for me

NH-D15 is my favourite cooler and I would keep it, if fans are yours concern or colour of them, please have look on Thermalright TY-143 or TY-147A which I used them on my NH-D15 and personally I loved both of them there

Hope this helps

Thanks, Jura


----------



## Mr.N00bLaR

Interesting on the cache voltage. That's going to limit my uncore by a few hundred MHz for sure. I have an actual use / need for higher uncore speeds.


----------



## jura11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.N00bLaR*
> 
> Interesting on the cache voltage. That's going to limit my uncore by a few hundred MHz for sure. I have an actual use / need for higher uncore speeds.


Hi there

I would wait what others can say on Cache/ring voltage mainly @Jpmboy he have more knowledge than me on this matter as I don't have motherboard with OC socket and due this I don't OC cache etc

I know on my board I can run 36* or 37* as max with 1.05v on Cache voltage, for anything above 37* I would need to have OC socket board

Hope this helps

Thanks, Jura


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.N00bLaR*
> 
> Interesting on the cache voltage. That's going to limit my uncore by a few hundred MHz for sure. I have an actual use / need for higher uncore speeds.


Most (all?) of the ASUS boards have the O.C. socket, so you should be able to put Vring (Vcache) to 1.20V and tune cache frequency from there. Most of us don't recommend higher than 1.20V ~ 1.25V for 24/7 usage.


----------



## STUDIE

Could anyone chime in here? I am trying to overclock my X99 build but there are a million settings to change on the motherboard...

http://www.overclock.net/t/1638510/i7-5930k-msi-x99a-raider-oc-anyone

Trying to get the CPU overclocked to 4.0~4.2GHZ stable.


----------



## Mr.N00bLaR

Backed off to 4.5Ghz, just passed 19 hours of p95 28.9 with 1.3v. Now im going to play thw how low can I go game. I miss having an unknown CPU to overclock, lol. I should buy a new build more often.


----------



## jura11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.N00bLaR*
> 
> Backed off to 4.5Ghz, just passed 19 hours of p95 28.9 with 1.3v. Now im going to play thw how low can I go game. I miss having an unknown CPU to overclock, lol. I should buy a new build more often.


Hi there

I would say in other benches you can lower vCore,I know in OCCT I needed to add bit more voltage but in other like is Asus RealBench I could run easily lower vCore same applies for rendering or folding or gaming

4.5GHz and 1.3v is OK there and you will see how you get on there:thumb:

What temperatures did you seen in P95?

Hope this helps

Thanks,Jura


----------



## Mr.N00bLaR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jura11*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mr.N00bLaR*
> 
> Backed off to 4.5Ghz, just passed 19 hours of p95 28.9 with 1.3v. Now im going to play thw how low can I go game. I miss having an unknown CPU to overclock, lol. I should buy a new build more often.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi there
> 
> I would say in other benches you can lower vCore,I know in OCCT I needed to add bit more voltage but in other like is Asus RealBench I could run easily lower vCore same applies for rendering or folding or gaming
> 
> 4.5GHz and 1.3v is OK there and you will see how you get on there:thumb:
> 
> What temperatures did you seen in P95?
> 
> Hope this helps
> 
> Thanks,Jura
Click to expand...

Cores are low 60s and pkg is averaging 71. I do plan on swotching to adaptive / turbo after I find the lowest stable coltahe for 4.5Ghz and stability testing.


----------



## jura11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.N00bLaR*
> 
> Cores are low 60s and pkg is averaging 71


That's pretty nice there,if you are getting 71C on PKG that's what I've got as well on my with less vCore that you are running,I've run 1.279v on my 5820K as well 4.5GHz OC

I would be very happy with such temperatures

Hope this helps

Thanks,Jura


----------



## patryk

4.5GHz and 1.3v pkg 71c in prime 95 results beyond belief

Me is work 4.4GHZ an 1.295v

And in OCCT 4.4.2 I have PKG 76c - 83c (ambient temp) and from what I know
prime is much heavier on the processor
and consequently much higher temperature


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.N00bLaR*
> 
> The 5820K I picked up seems to need about 1.39v to hold 4.6GHz stable. Tempted to see what 4.5GHz needs. My temperatures aren't too bad, all cores under 80C still. Now that everyone's had these chips for a few years, what is the current opinion on maximum core voltage? Anyone use adaptive?


are you decided to kill your CPU?
1.39V is insane on those CPU.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mr.N00bLaR*
> 
> The 5820K I picked up seems to need about 1.39v to hold 4.6GHz stable. Tempted to see what 4.5GHz needs. My temperatures aren't too bad, all cores under 80C still. Now that everyone's had these chips for a few years, what is the current opinion on maximum core voltage? Anyone use adaptive?
> 
> 
> 
> are you decided to kill your CPU?
> 1.39V is insane on those CPU.
Click to expand...

Yeah, pretty much you want to stay under 1.3v CPU, 1.25v cache, 1.45v B-Die memory.

I love my 5960x which was an Intel replacement for one that died.

I run it at 4.6GHZ CPU, 4.3GHZ cache, 1.230v CPU, 1.2V cache. 24/7 and for benching I run it at 4.742GHZ CPU, 1.285V, 4.442GHZ (I think it is) cache at 1.25V.


----------



## Mr.N00bLaR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.N00bLaR*
> 
> Backed off to 4.5Ghz, just passed 19 hours of p95 28.9 with 1.3v. Now im going to play thw how low can I go game. I miss having an unknown CPU to overclock, lol. I should buy a new build more often.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mr.N00bLaR*
> 
> The 5820K I picked up seems to need about 1.39v to hold 4.6GHz stable. Tempted to see what 4.5GHz needs. My temperatures aren't too bad, all cores under 80C still. Now that everyone's had these chips for a few years, what is the current opinion on maximum core voltage? Anyone use adaptive?
> 
> 
> 
> are you decided to kill your CPU?
> 1.39V is insane on those CPU.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mr.N00bLaR*
> 
> The 5820K I picked up seems to need about 1.39v to hold 4.6GHz stable. Tempted to see what 4.5GHz needs. My temperatures aren't too bad, all cores under 80C still. Now that everyone's had these chips for a few years, what is the current opinion on maximum core voltage? Anyone use adaptive?
> 
> 
> 
> are you decided to kill your CPU?
> 1.39V is insane on those CPU.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, pretty much you want to stay under 1.3v CPU, 1.25v cache, 1.45v B-Die memory.
> 
> I love my 5960x which was an Intel replacement for one that died.
> 
> I run it at 4.6GHZ CPU, 4.3GHZ cache, 1.230v CPU, 1.2V cache. 24/7 and for benching I run it at 4.742GHZ CPU, 1.285V, 4.442GHZ (I think it is) cache at 1.25V.
Click to expand...

Ive given up on 4.6GHz already, the power draw is too high for the performance gain. 1.275v @ 4.5GHz was only stable in prime for 9 hours. Retesting 1.28v now, hopefully that's the combination I can settle on so I can move on to cache.


----------



## jura11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.N00bLaR*
> 
> Ive given up on 4.6GHz already, the power draw is too high for the performance gain. 1.275v @ 4.5GHz was only stable in prime for 9 hours. Retesting 1.28v now, hopefully that's the combination I can settle on so I can move on to cache.


Hi there

I would rather try Asus Realbench or Aida64 then OCCT 4.4.2, these I use most for my benching

Hope this helps

Thanks, Jura


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jura11*
> 
> Hi there
> 
> I would rather try Asus Realbench or Aida64 then OCCT 4.4.2, these I use most for my benching
> 
> Hope this helps
> 
> Thanks, Jura


OCCT doesn't do benchmarking AFAIK, but it's one of the most difficult stress tests to pass.


----------



## jura11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> OCCT doesn't do benchmarking AFAIK, but it's one of the most difficult stress tests to pass.


I meant to say stress test there, but yes agree one of the most difficult stress tests to pass

Hope this helps

Thanks, Jura


----------



## Mr.N00bLaR

I usually do 24hr prime, reboot, stream a yt video, reboot, then OCCT 8hr. Might seem hard to believe but 8've discovered instability after several hours of stress testing before. I want to have a cloxk nailed down as once Im done with thos process, this PC will be in use 24/7 for the next 4 years, maybe 5 (or less if it dies but I hope not).


----------



## Streetdragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.N00bLaR*
> 
> I usually do 24hr prime, reboot, stream a yt video, reboot, then OCCT 8hr. Might seem hard to believe but 8've discovered instability after several hours of stress testing before. I want to have a cloxk nailed down as once Im done with thos process, this PC will be in use 24/7 for the next 4 years, maybe 5 (or less if it dies but I hope not).


wow thats a long time^^ and im satisfied with 30min of occt xD


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.N00bLaR*
> 
> I usually do 24hr prime, reboot, stream a yt video, reboot, then OCCT 8hr. Might seem hard to believe but 8've discovered instability after several hours of stress testing before. I want to have a cloxk nailed down as once Im done with thos process, this PC will be in use 24/7 for the next 4 years, maybe 5 (or less if it dies but I hope not).


Electromigration and degradation have something to say about that.









I'd suggest bumping the final stable voltages up by a small factor to account for that.


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Electromigration and degradation have something to say about that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd suggest bumping the final stable voltages up by a small factor to account for that.


Or drop down the multiplier by 1.


----------



## Mr.N00bLaR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mr.N00bLaR*
> 
> I usually do 24hr prime, reboot, stream a yt video, reboot, then OCCT 8hr. Might seem hard to believe but 8've discovered instability after several hours of stress testing before. I want to have a cloxk nailed down as once Im done with thos process, this PC will be in use 24/7 for the next 4 years, maybe 5 (or less if it dies but I hope not).
> 
> 
> 
> Electromigration and degradation have something to say about that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd suggest bumping the final stable voltages up by a small factor to account for that.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Electromigration and degradation have something to say about that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd suggest bumping the final stable voltages up by a small factor to account for that.
> 
> 
> 
> Or drop down the multiplier by 1.
Click to expand...

I'll keep 4.5GHz and bump the core voltage by .01 or .02 whwn im done I suppose. If it cant hold clocks by then, I'm sure I'll upgrade akyways.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Or drop down the multiplier by 1.


Noooooooooo!


----------



## sblantipodi

I am planning to upgrade my 5930K to the big boss.
Threadripper 1950X is too good for that price but I would like to overclock it and for this reason I am planning on upgrading my cooling and power system.

Let's focus on the power system.
How much power an overclocked threadripper will consume more than my 5930K?

I suppose that my 5930K @1.3V 4.2GHz, 3.8GHz uncore will sucks up to 200W, correct me if I'm wrong.
Should I add another 200W for an overclocked Threadripper?


----------



## SauronTheGreat

i needed some advice.. currently i have a 6850k which runs at 4.4 Ghz at 1.35v under water, this is pretty much the highest most stable clock on my chip ....i am planning to buy a 5960x which i am getting at a very reasonable price, i have 32 gigs of ram which i will use at 3200 MHz ... the reason i am getting rid of my 6850k is because of the future release of the coffee lake 6 core chips and of course because of ryzen my cpu value has suffered a great loss in the recent months







... i do not live in the states or in europe so there is no 6900k or 6950x available at all , am i doing the right thing ?


----------



## Mr.N00bLaR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> I am planning to upgrade my 5930K to the big boss.
> Threadripper 1950X is too good for that price but I would like to overclock it and for this reason I am planning on upgrading my cooling and power system.
> 
> Let's focus on the power system.
> How much power an overclocked threadripper will consume more than my 5930K?
> 
> I suppose that my 5930K @1.3V 4.2GHz, 3.8GHz uncore will sucks up to 200W, correct me if I'm wrong.
> Should I add another 200W for an overclocked Threadripper?


Worth a look over here:
https://www.gamersnexus.net/hwreviews/3015-amd-threadripper-1950x-1920x-review/page-4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SauronTheGreat*
> 
> i needed some advice.. currently i have a 6850k which runs at 4.4 Ghz at 1.35v under water, this is pretty much the highest most stable clock on my chip ....i am planning to buy a 5960x which i am getting at a very reasonable price, i have 32 gigs of ram which i will use at 3200 MHz ... the reason i am getting rid of my 6850k is because of the future release of the coffee lake 6 core chips and of course because of ryzen my cpu value has suffered a great loss in the recent months
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... i do not live in the states or in europe so there is no 6900k or 6950x available at all , am i doing the right thing ?


Is there a pressing need that is driving you to upgrade other than wanting the faster chip? Does the 5960x actually clock higher? To me, the best value comes from upgrading when you eother: can't do something, it takes too long which causes other problems, or you spend too much money in power.

Also, nobody knows the average overclock of the new 6c and 6c/12t CPUs yet.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.N00bLaR*
> 
> Worth a look over here:
> https://www.gamersnexus.net/hwreviews/3015-amd-threadripper-1950x-1920x-review/page-4
> Is there a pressing need that is driving you to upgrade other than wanting the faster chip? Does the 5960x actually clock higher? To me, the best value comes from upgrading when you eother: can't do something, it takes too long which causes other problems, or you spend too much money in power.
> 
> Also, nobody knows the average overclock of the new 6c and 6c/12t CPUs yet.


it's difficult to understand from that link how much extra power threadripper needs over my 5930K @ 1.3V.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> it's difficult to understand from that link how much extra power threadripper needs over my 5930K @ 1.3V.


Overclocked 1950X at 1.44V for 4GHz consumes ~270W (about average of the stressing tests on that page) at the package level, I know my 5820K at 1.23V for 4.3GHz consumes 165W when rendering which may be a little bit higher accounting for inaccuracies in the motherboard power measurement (I'm using the ASUS sensor from AI Suite). So probably expect it to use 100W more at most when rendering/full load, and use the same or slightly lower when doing office tasks.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Overclocked 1950X at 1.44V for 4GHz consumes ~270W (about average of the stressing tests on that page) at the package level, I know my 5820K at 1.23V for 4.3GHz consumes 165W when rendering which may be a little bit higher accounting for inaccuracies in the motherboard power measurement (I'm using the ASUS sensor from AI Suite). So probably expect it to use 100W more at most when rendering/full load, and use the same or slightly lower when doing office tasks.


always very informative, as always. thanks


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> always very informative, as always. thanks


Your CPU at 1.23V is at 165W, what about mine at 1.3V @ 4.2GHz?
how do you measure the watt of your cpu?


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> Your CPU at 1.23V is at 165W, what about mine at 1.3V @ 4.2GHz?
> how do you measure the watt of your cpu?


You can install ASUS AiSuite, they include a CPU power widget there which computes package power from VCCIN multiplied by CPU Package Current (P = V*I). Or you could use a wall power meter (e.g. killawatt) and do a few tests measuring the difference between idle power and stress test power (add 30 or 40 watts to the difference in values and you should get your CPU power at load, roughly). HWiNFO64 also includes CPU Power, both via the FIVR or via the mobo (calculated from VCCIN*Current).

Not sure whether the difference in Vcore, or the difference in VCCIN is what affects the power consumption on this platform though, I just use the AiSuite measurement cause it's easier.


----------



## patryk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Overclocked 1950X at 1.44V for 4GHz consumes ~270W (about average of the stressing tests on that page) at the package level, I know my 5820K at 1.23V for 4.3GHz consumes 165W when rendering which may be a little bit higher accounting for inaccuracies in the motherboard power measurement (I'm using the ASUS sensor from AI Suite). So probably expect it to use 100W more at most when rendering/full load, and use the same or slightly lower when doing office tasks.


what program you tested RAM ?


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patryk*
> 
> what program you tested RAM ?


GSAT (Google stressapptest), you can find instructions on how to install it and use it here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1569364/official-intel-ddr4-24-7-memory-stability-thread

You can also install the Windows BASH Linux Subsystem which will let you run it via Windows.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> You can install ASUS AiSuite, they include a CPU power widget there which computes package power from VCCIN multiplied by CPU Package Current (P = V*I). Or you could use a wall power meter (e.g. killawatt) and do a few tests measuring the difference between idle power and stress test power (add 30 or 40 watts to the difference in values and you should get your CPU power at load, roughly). HWiNFO64 also includes CPU Power, both via the FIVR or via the mobo (calculated from VCCIN*Current).
> 
> Not sure whether the difference in Vcore, or the difference in VCCIN is what affects the power consumption on this platform though, I just use the AiSuite measurement cause it's easier.


thank you, I will check it in the AiSuite. I always tought that it was pretty inaccurate.
what about 8700K?

is our HEDT processor beeing surpassed by a mainstream one?


----------



## jura11

Hi there

I would try SIV64

http://rh-software.com

In my case with 5820k and 4.5GHz my CPU consumes around 217W and with 4.6GHz I think is around 225W,with 5960X my power consumption on CPU is around 247W with 4.5GHz OC





If you are buying 1950X to lower power consumption not sure if its wise or its worth,this CPU is great if you do render and you can put all these cores to use,for gaming not sure if I would use this CPU

Hope this helps

Thanks,Jura


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jura11*
> 
> Hi there
> 
> I would try SIV64
> 
> http://rh-software.com
> 
> In my case with 5820k and 4.5GHz my CPU consumes around 217W and with 4.6GHz I think is around 225W,with 5960X my power consumption on CPU is around 247W with 4.5GHz OC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you are buying 1950X to lower power consumption not sure if its wise or its worth,this CPU is great if you do render and you can put all these cores to use,for gaming not sure if I would use this CPU
> 
> Hope this helps
> 
> Thanks,Jura


To be honest, I'm a developer but it doesn't change my life if I compile my code withing a minutes or withing 30 seconds, at least, not for my job, but waiting less is always desirable.

I'm tempted to upgrade because I feel that my 5930K @ 4.2GHz could bottleneck future Volta SLI that I am going to buy.
1950X is not so good in core performance, intel skylake-e has idiot performance per price...

Probably I could be more lucky with coffelake-e... mmm...


----------



## CptSpig

For anyone looking to upgrade.

I have my X99 MSI Godlike Gaming carbon for sale on the market place. See link below. I also have a i7-6950x and 32gb of 3200 Corsair Dominator Platinum memory for sale.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1639091/msi-godlike-gaming-carbon-mb-intel-i7-6950x-and-corsair-32gb-3200-mhz-dominator-platinum#post_26366632


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptSpig*
> 
> For anyone looking to upgrade.
> 
> I have my X99 MSI Godlike Gaming carbon for sale on the market place. See link below. I also have a i7-6950x and 32gb of 3200 Corsair Dominator Platinum memory for sale.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1639091/msi-godlike-gaming-carbon-mb-intel-i7-6950x-and-corsair-32gb-3200-mhz-dominator-platinum#post_26366632


are you upgrading to Threadripper or X299?


----------



## CptSpig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> are you upgrading to Threadripper or X299?


i9-7980Xe


----------



## jura11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> To be honest, I'm a developer but it doesn't change my life if I compile my code withing a minutes or withing 30 seconds, at least, not for my job, but waiting less is always desirable.
> 
> I'm tempted to upgrade because I feel that my 5930K @ 4.2GHz could bottleneck future Volta SLI that I am going to buy.
> 1950X is not so good in core performance, intel skylake-e has idiot performance per price...
> 
> Probably I could be more lucky with coffelake-e... mmm...


Hi there

I understand and really hard to recommend what is best for you, really depends if compiler supports multithreading or can use all cores then 1950X is well worth a look, if this compiler really likes high single thread then I would have look on other chips

Volta is around 1 year away untill is out I would probably wait a bit and wait on prices go a bit down

Agree 1950X doesn't have best single threaded score but still is not bad either

I would wait on 8700k and other chips and then I would decide if its worth it

Hope this helps

Thanks, Jura


----------



## Mr.N00bLaR

Looks like my final CPU configuration will be CPU - 4.5GHz @ 1.285v, Cache - 4.3GHz @ 1.20v, No adaptive / boost, All other voltages auto. The memory I plan on using 24/7 should be arriving Tuesday so I will see how far that can go. Hopefully ~3000MHz at or under 1.35v (8GBx4 3200 rated)


----------



## sinholueiro

I do 3200Mhz at 1.375V with CL15. Even 1.4V should be good.


----------



## SauronTheGreat

May i ask the difference between i7 - 5960x and ryzen 1800x ... which is the winner ? Google is not much help neither youtube ... p.s i know ryzen is cheaper


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jura11*
> 
> Hi there
> 
> I understand and really hard to recommend what is best for you, really depends if compiler supports multithreading or can use all cores then 1950X is well worth a look, if this compiler really likes high single thread then I would have look on other chips
> 
> Volta is around 1 year away untill is out I would probably wait a bit and wait on prices go a bit down
> 
> Agree 1950X doesn't have best single threaded score but still is not bad either
> 
> I would wait on 8700k and other chips and then I would decide if its worth it
> 
> Hope this helps
> 
> Thanks, Jura


Volta can't be 1 year distant, 1080 Ti has been released too much time ago.
Never seen in history a card that lasted so much time without a new release.


----------



## patryk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinholueiro*
> 
> I do 3200Mhz at 1.375V with CL15. Even 1.4V should be good.


standart Crsair LPX 2800 1.2 16.18.18.37 2T

now 2666 1.4 15.16.16.34 1T (about 2.5 hours)



How many hours do I need to perform for RAM stability?


----------



## Simkin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SauronTheGreat*
> 
> May i ask the difference between i7 - 5960x and ryzen 1800x ... which is the winner ? Google is not much help neither youtube ... p.s i know ryzen is cheaper


I would take the 5960X simply because it will overclock past 4Ghz. I think overall the 5960X will be faster even at stock.

The Ryzen 1800X wont touch a 5960X going past 4Ghz.

Gaming wise, In CPU intensive games the 5960X will be faster.


----------



## NYU87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SauronTheGreat*
> 
> May i ask the difference between i7 - 5960x and ryzen 1800x ... which is the winner ? Google is not much help neither youtube ... p.s i know ryzen is cheaper


At the same clock speeds, 5960x would be slightly faster but Ryzens can only clock to 3.8-3.9GHz whereas the 5960x can go past 4GHz. Ryzen's IPC is around Ivy Bridge-Haswell.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NYU87*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SauronTheGreat*
> 
> May i ask the difference between i7 - 5960x and ryzen 1800x ... which is the winner ? Google is not much help neither youtube ... p.s i know ryzen is cheaper
> 
> 
> 
> At the same clock speeds, 5960x would be slightly faster but Ryzens can only clock to 3.8-3.9GHz whereas the 5960x can go past 4GHz. Ryzen's IPC is around Ivy Bridge-Haswell.
Click to expand...

Unless you lost the silicon lottery you're going to get at least 4.5GHZ out of a 5960x.


----------



## SauronTheGreat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Unless you lost the silicon lottery you're going to get at least 4.5GHZ out of a 5960x.


well i have the 5960x, there seems to be no problem when all of the bios is at default but the moment i turn on the XMP or tweak any other option in the bios related to the ram, i do no get a display i get the Q code bf code means reserved for future BMI codes .. then i press the clear CMOS button then everything is fine, the most i have been able to achieve is 4.2Ghz at core voltage 1.33v ....the dilemma is i know nothing about the other voltage options cache voltage etc ... i am so confused do not know what to do ....


----------



## jura11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SauronTheGreat*
> 
> well i have the 5960x, there seems to be no problem when all of the bios is at default but the moment i turn on the XMP or tweak any other option in the bios related to the ram, i do no get a display i get the Q code b6 code means clean up of nvram .. then i press the clear CMOS button then everything is fine, the most i have been able to achieve is 4.2Ghz at core voltage 1.33v ....the dilemma is i know nothing about the other voltage options cache voltage etc ... i am so confused do not know what to do ....


Hi there

Yours 5960x does looks like my old one, at the end I lost one side of the RAM slots or my memory controller failed on my 5960x

I would personally try RMA yours 5960x,my old one would do 4.3GHz at 1.315v and Intel warranty replacement 5960x now will do 4.5Ghz at 1.205v

Regarding the 1800x or 1700x,friend have 1800x which will do 4.1GHz as max and he very happy with his chip and performance in games,is not bad there, just you will need to have fast RAM with any Ryzen there

Hope this helps

Thanks, Jura


----------



## SauronTheGreat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jura11*
> 
> Hi there
> 
> Yours 5960x does looks like my old one, at the end I lost one side of the RAM slots or my memory controller failed on my 5960x
> 
> I would personally try RMA yours 5960x,my old one would do 4.3GHz at 1.315v and Intel warranty replacement 5960x now will do 4.5Ghz at 1.205v
> 
> Regarding the 1800x or 1700x,friend have 1800x which will do 4.1GHz as max and he very happy with his chip and performance in games,is not bad there, just you will need to have fast RAM with any Ryzen there
> 
> Hope this helps
> 
> Thanks, Jura


well truth be told i am not from usa nor europe ... so RMA is not an option, my rams are working on 2400 and 2600 mhz, the moment i take it above 2600mhz or turn on xmp i do not get display.... i am so upset at the moment ... do you think tweaking other voltages other cache voltage might help me ?


----------



## sblantipodi

speaking of RAM, I am planning on upgrading my RAM.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patryk*
> 
> standart Crsair LPX 2800 1.2 16.18.18.37 2T
> 
> now 2666 1.4 15.16.16.34 1T (about 2.5 hours)
> 
> 
> 
> How many hours do I need to perform for RAM stability?


Why you decided to reduce the frequency of that kit?
I have the same kit and I have done the same thing.

Unfortunantly I need to use 100blck because my X99 Deluxe is dumb and isn't able to overclock the uncore when using 125blck
and with 100blck 2666MHz is much more stable than 2800MHz.


----------



## patryk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> speaking of RAM, I am planning on upgrading my RAM.
> Why you decided to reduce the frequency of that kit?
> I have the same kit and I have done the same thing.
> 
> Unfortunantly I need to use 100blck because my X99 Deluxe is dumb and isn't able to overclock the uncore when using 125blck
> and with 100blck 2666MHz is much more stable than 2800MHz.


I prefer to reduce RAM clock speed and i have BLCK 100
BLCK 125 give me a little problem with too much CPU voltage
currently test RAM and is working on 2666 MHZ 1.4v 14.15.15.32 1T (memtest and farcry primal no problem)
yes i know it is stupid 2666 or 3200 at BLCK 100








I'll buy sometime 3200 MHZ only option


----------



## Desolutional

Those are decent timings for that 2800MHz kit, I have a 3333MHz kit, but my IMC is trash so I got to run them at 2666MHz. Also, you'll want to test it with GSAT, which is run on Linux, that is a lot more stressful than DOS memtest, AIDA64 and gaming. Unstable RAM can break your Windows install, so make sure it is stable before doing any critical work.


----------



## SpeedyIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> I have a 3333MHz kit, but my IMC is trash so I got to run them at 2666MHz.


Really? I have a set of G.Skill F4-3333C16Q-32GTZB and I have never run into another person with a 3333 kit. I have an X99-Deluxe II and an i7-5820K so it looks like our rigs are pretty similar. I have never been able to get the RAM past 2666MHz stable. I have gotten into Windows at 3000MHz and been able to run memtest but it was throwing errors. 3200MHz got to the Windows splash screen and died. The XMP preset in the DIMMs will not boot at all. I had help from some of the experts on this board but finally gave up. I don't know if it's the IMC on the CPU, the MOBO, the BIOS (been through 1401, 1504, 1604, and 1701), or these DIMMs which are Samsung E-Die.

If you have any advice for getting this kit up to even 3000MHz or 3200MHz, I am all ears !


----------



## Simkin

2666Mhz and 3200Mhz runs best on bclk 100, 2800Mhz and 3000Mhz on 125 bclk. Dont know about the Deluxe but the sabertooth x99 does not like 125, so its either 2666Mhz or 3200Mhz using 100 strap.. I run 3200 on my 5960X CL14 timings without any problems on my Sabertooth. DRAM capability set to 120%, DRAM voltage set to 1.35. I do not use and have never used XMP.

If u have a weak IMC u could be stuck on 2666Mhz, the IMC on Haswell-E is not the best, and its a lottery what u get. Going over 2666 is all depending on your IMC.

Remember that Intel only guarantee 2133Mhz on Haswell-E, everything over this is OC.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpeedyIV*
> 
> If you have any advice for getting this kit up to even 3000MHz or 3200MHz, I am all ears !


Those frequencies will need 125 BCLK strap, if your IMC is bad then you'll have far better luck sticking to 2666MHz and fine tuning timings. Timings are a lot easier to get with a weaker IMC than frequencies.

You could try 1.40V of DDR4 voltage and see if that lets you POST at 2800MHz, 2933MHz, 3000MHz, 1.40V is perfectly fine with those sticks. Do keep in mind that for each set of timings you test, you need to spend an hour testing each change. These high frequency kits are mainly binned and aimed at Dual Channel Z170 systems, not X99, which is why they will need fine tuning for X99.


----------



## SpeedyIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Those frequencies will need 125 BCLK strap, if your IMC is bad then you'll have far better luck sticking to 2666MHz and fine tuning timings. Timings are a lot easier to get with a weaker IMC than frequencies.
> 
> You could try 1.40V of DDR4 voltage and see if that lets you POST at 2800MHz, 2933MHz, 3000MHz, 1.40V is perfectly fine with those sticks. Do keep in mind that for each set of timings you test, you need to spend an hour testing each change. These high frequency kits are mainly binned and aimed at Dual Channel Z170 systems, not X99, which is why they will need fine tuning for X99.


Yes I know. The kit was on the QVL list for the X99-Deluxe II when I purchased the RAM kit. Later they added a caveat that it was only for BW-E CPUs. It did not say that when I bought them. As for strap, most people have advised that Strap 100 is best for 3200MHz while 125 Strap is better for 3000MHz and other values above 2666MHz. I don't understand why Strap 100 is better for 3200MHz. I know it has to do with the ratios but the exact reason is not clear to me. I have read that 2133MHz uses an 8x multiplier, 2666MHz uses a 10x multiplier and 3200MHz uses a 12x multiplier. I just don't understand exactly what this means. Are these multiples of base clock? Of Strap?

I tried taking VDIMM up to 1.40 and even set VDIMM Initial a little higher (1.42) with VDIMM Eventual at 1.40, in an effort to get through training. I also recall with the Asus X99 boards, Adaptive does not work with 125 Strap and I prefer Adaptive so that limits me to 100 Strap settings which if I want to get over 2666MHz means 3200MHz. Also played with VCCIO, VCCSA and manually entered exact BIOS settings generously provided by several of the experts here but alas, no joy above 2666MHz.

So I ended up at 2666MHz and worked on the timings a bit. My F4-3333C16Q-32GTZB kit is E-Die, I have read that B-Die is superior in every way and scales better with increased voltage. Also read that E-Die work best when CAS latency is significantly lower than tRCD and tRP. tRAS can be at 28 and tRFC can be dropped to around 300-320 whereas Auto may set this around 500+. In the end I don't think I will ever get this kit above 2666MHz on X99 with a 5820K. The performance increases are relatively minimal so I decided to leave it at 2666MHz with the tightest timings I could get and go for a higher CPU overclock. In the end, I set it to 4.3GHz for every day driving and it has been very stable. It does irritate me to read these posts from people who have crossed 4000MHz on more recent platforms. Time to go shopping again I guess...


----------



## Desolutional

VCCIO helped a lot on my CPU, maybe because the IMC is weak, but I know that going from stock to 1.15V, I was able to reduce timings by 1 again, and pass POST at previously unstable timings. So that is definitely something to look at, also make sure VCCSA is set correctly, don't go higher than 1.15V, but you'll find a good "range" between stock and 1.15V, higher VCCSA doesn't always improve stability (it's a weird rail). Also be careful with VCCIO/VTT, some users don't recommend higher than 1.10V, but I have the overclocker warranty, so I'll just cash in a new chip if it goes dead.

B-Die is better in general, it seems not just for X99 but also Ryzen (who would have thunk it). My kit runs at 12-12-11-28 1T, IMHO command rate is the best thing to change first, easy performance gain and is usually a stable change. tRFC is 230 on my kit and soak tested with a RAMdisk to make sure it doesn't flip any bits. My CPU is also at 4.3GHz, but I'm limited because I have one "hot core" which is always 5C higher than the others. Testing RAM takes *ages*!

Also your last post, me too, but we're on OCN, of course there will always be someone with faster setup than us, just got to learn to love it.


----------



## Simkin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SpeedyIV*
> 
> If you have any advice for getting this kit up to even 3000MHz or 3200MHz, I am all ears !
> 
> 
> 
> Those frequencies will need 125 BCLK strap, if your IMC is bad then you'll have far better luck sticking to 2666MHz and fine tuning timings. Timings are a lot easier to get with a weaker IMC than frequencies.
> 
> You could try 1.40V of DDR4 voltage and see if that lets you POST at 2800MHz, 2933MHz, 3000MHz, 1.40V is perfectly fine with those sticks. Do keep in mind that for each set of timings you test, you need to spend an hour testing each change. These high frequency kits are mainly binned and aimed at Dual Channel Z170 systems, not X99, which is why they will need fine tuning for X99.
Click to expand...

3000 on 125 strap yes, but 3200 runs on 100 strap.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simkin*
> 
> 3000 on 125 strap yes, but 3200 runs on 100 strap.


Yeah that, irregardless, frequency is guaranteed at 2133MHz JEDEC spec, any higher and it's silicon lottery. XMP presets are for most CPUs (usually manufacturer tests with a lot of different PCs with the same or similar (generation) CPU), if your CPU is weaker than the weakest one they test with in their sample size, XMP won't work without tweaking. Also if the kit is QVL for Z170 but not listed for X99 at all, it is not guaranteed to work at XMP presets at all on X99 as those are usually binned for dual channel setups.


----------



## SpeedyIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Yeah that, irregardless, frequency is guaranteed at 2133MHz JEDEC spec, any higher and it's silicon lottery. XMP presets are for most CPUs (usually manufacturer tests with a lot of different PCs with the same or similar (generation) CPU), if your CPU is weaker than the weakest one they test with in their sample size, XMP won't work without tweaking. Also if the kit is QVL for Z170 but not listed for X99 at all, it is not guaranteed to work at XMP presets at all on X99 as those are usually binned for dual channel setups.


True but my G.Skill F4-3333C16Q-32GTZB are still listed on the Asus X99-Deluxe II QVL with no caveat that it is for BW-E only. On the G.Skill site QVL it lists the X99 Deluxe II but with the BW-E only caveat. This was not there when I picked this kit. The X99 Deluxe II was rated for RAM up to 3333MHz so I decided I might as well buy a kit binned for that. The only XMP profile is for 3333MHz @125 Strap and it will not boot with my 5820K at all. Now I know a bit more then I did then. I know I am NEVER getting 3333MHz out of this rig with this processor.

The only good part is I got the kit for a really good price and it runs fine at 2666MHz. If I ever upgrade to a BW-E CPU, I can re-use the MOBO and the G.Skill kit and probably get it to run at 3200MHz. That was kind of my follow up plan. Now with X299 and Z370, and Ryzen and Thread Ripper, I don't think I would buy a BW-E CPU. If I did, it would be an i7-6850K. Micro Center had them for $299 a while back but in store only. Sadly, there is not a Micro Center in my state. If there was, for $299 I would have snatched one.

Thanks !


----------



## Good Guru

Hi all!
I have this cpu i5 4670k haswell 22nm and it likes to run 4.4 ghz on 1.344 volts. Do you think this voltage is fine for it to last like 3-4 years?


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Those are decent timings for that 2800MHz kit, I have a 3333MHz kit, but my IMC is trash so I got to run them at 2666MHz. Also, you'll want to test it with GSAT, which is run on Linux, that is a lot more stressful than DOS memtest, AIDA64 and gaming. Unstable RAM can break your Windows install, so make sure it is stable before doing any critical work.


so 3200MHz is not for all?
I tought that 3200MHz was an easy step with the right kit for a 100MHz BLCK.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Good Guru*
> 
> Hi all!
> I have this cpu i5 4670k haswell 22nm and it likes to run 4.4 ghz on 1.344 volts. Do you think this voltage is fine for it to last like 3-4 years?


This thread is mainly aimed at the HEDT Haswell-E lineup, but I would keep it under 1.35V assuming your load temps are below 72C, TCASE (delidded?)


----------



## SauronTheGreat

5960x at 4.0 Ghz and at 4.3Ghz would there be any significant difference in 4k gaming ?


----------



## SpeedyIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> so 3200MHz is not for all?
> I tought that 3200MHz was an easy step with the right kit for a 100MHz BLCK.


I have never been able to get my DIMMs to 3200MHz stable enough to even load the OS with my Asus X99-Deluxe II, i7-5820K, and G.Skill F4-3333C16Q-32GTZB kit. Highest I can get is 2666MHz. There is only 1 XMP profile in the DIMMs, for 3333MHz. If I enable XMP, I just get a boot loop or memory training post codes. Even entering all values into BIOS manually with loose timings - no joy.

I don' think it is the DIMMs. I think it is the CPU and/or the operator. In the hands of a more experienced over clocker, maybe, but not for me. I suspect if I dropped a BW-E CPU in there, I could get to 3200MHz, if the CPU IMC is my barrier, which I think it is.


----------



## sinholueiro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SauronTheGreat*
> 
> 5960x at 4.0 Ghz and at 4.3Ghz would there be any significant difference in 4k gaming ?


I think that you would be mostly GPU limited.


----------



## SauronTheGreat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinholueiro*
> 
> I think that you would be mostly GPU limited.


so it would have no impact in gaming ?


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SauronTheGreat*
> 
> so it would have no impact in gaming ?


Depends on how optimized the code is, if the game can use all available threads on a CPU, a good example of this is playing an old game like Half Life at 4K on a modern computer, you'll get a lot more than 60fps.


----------



## SauronTheGreat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Depends on how optimized the code is, if the game can use all available threads on a CPU, a good example of this is playing an old game like Half Life at 4K on a modern computer, you'll get a lot more than 60fps.


I have a 1080Ti and a 5960x at 4.0Ghz at 1.175v , i play games at 4k ... will i have bottleneck issues on newer games such as battlefield 1 or shadow of war ..or i should OC my cpu more ?

Sorry i am not that of an expert as far CPU overclocking is concerned


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SauronTheGreat*
> 
> I have a 1080Ti and a 5960x at 4.0Ghz at 1.175v , i play games at 4k ... will i have bottleneck issues on newer games such as battlefield 1 or shadow of war ..or i should OC my cpu more ?
> 
> Sorry i am not that of an expert as far CPU overclocking is concerned


At 4k with one gpu you are abundantly gpu limited.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> At 4k with one gpu you are abundantly gpu limited.


The real question is... Is it the same with two GPUs?


----------



## Streetdragon

normaly no. the GPU will bottleneck the system @ 4K befor the CPU can do it. MAYBEEEEEE in heavy multiplayergames like BF1 cores could reach 100% load.

But more is better









woops already answered sry xD


----------



## SauronTheGreat

Truth be told on bf1 at 4k my max cpu load is 35%


----------



## patryk

i have 5820k 4.4 ghz and me max what i seen was in town in the game WATCH DOGS 2 85 % usage


----------



## SauronTheGreat

i have solved the issue why the BF1 was not taking the full gpu load ... apparently there is a video setting in the game called ''GPU restriction' which was turned on ... the moment i turned it off i got 15+ plus fps and GPU was at 99% percent load ... +1 rep for everyone














, thanks


----------



## sinholueiro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patryk*
> 
> i have 5820k 4.4 ghz and me max what i seen was in town in the game WATCH DOGS 2 85 % usage


The only game that my CPU was kinda holding me back was in Forza 6 Apex, when one core was at 100%, although my GPU was at 99%. In all the games that I play, my 1080 is the one that is holding me back.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SauronTheGreat*
> 
> I have a 1080Ti and a 5960x at 4.0Ghz at 1.175v , i play games at 4k ... will i have bottleneck issues on newer games such as battlefield 1 or shadow of war ..or i should OC my cpu more ?
> 
> Sorry i am not that of an expert as far CPU overclocking is concerned


easy answer.... you will not get _lower_ frame rates by overclocking.


----------



## Agent-A01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> easy answer.... you will not get _lower_ frame rates by overclocking.


I think you should reread that









He asked if 4ghz will be a bottleneck at 4k or should he OC more.

Answer is, no @ 4k you will be GPU limited.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent-A01*
> 
> I think you should reread that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He asked if 4ghz will be a bottleneck at 4k or should he OC more.
> 
> Answer is, no @ 4k you will be GPU limited.


like I said.. he WILL NOT get lower frame rates by overclocking (his cpu).
but then again, not all OCs are the same.


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> like I said.. he WILL NOT get lower frame rates by overclocking (his cpu).
> but then again, not all OCs are the same.


Oh but he can, an unstable overclock can result in low fps.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SauronTheGreat*
> 
> Truth be told on bf1 at 4k my max cpu load is 35%


CPU load is no where near to the "real performance" it can deliver and it says nothing about bottlenecks.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Oh but he can, an unstable overclock can result in low fps.


^^ so true - as low as zero.


----------



## sinholueiro

I replace the stock thermal paste that came with my H110i GT with some Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut and my temps dropped around 7-8 degrees. Now I have 71-72 degrees at 4.5Ghz and 1.275V, instead of 78-81 degrees at load. I recommend doing this to everyone that is using stock thermal pastes, much better bow. Also, in my gaming loads, the CPU is now at ~50 degrees instead of ~55 degrees.


----------



## patryk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinholueiro*
> 
> I replace the stock thermal paste that came with my H110i GT with some Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut and my temps dropped around 7-8 degrees. Now I have 71-72 degrees at 4.5Ghz and 1.275V, instead of 78-81 degrees at load. I recommend doing this to everyone that is using stock thermal pastes, much better bow. Also, in my gaming loads, the CPU is now at ~50 degrees instead of ~55 degrees.


What program did you test the CPU temperature?
I'm in custom water (push/pull rad 480x120x56 , 120x120x56 block CPU/GPU) I'm not able to get such temperatures CPU 4.4 Ghz 1.285v test cpu 81c pkg in OCCT 4.4.1 game to 68c


----------



## sinholueiro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patryk*
> 
> What program did you test the CPU temperature?
> I'm in custom water (push/pull rad 480x120x56 , 120x120x56 block CPU/GPU) I'm not able to get such temperatures CPU 4.4 Ghz 1.285v test cpu 81c pkg in OCCT 4.4.1 game to 68c


I used Handbrake for several hours to test the temperature and HW Monitor to check the temperatures. In game, I use MSI Afterburner, of course. Maybe my case has more airflow. I changed the paste because I put a Kraken G12 to my 1080, so now there are 2 140mm fans pushing air and another 2 120mm ones that are in the GPU radiator. The only fans that are pulling air out of the case are the 2 140mm of the CPU AIO.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinholueiro*
> 
> I replace the stock thermal paste that came with my H110i GT with some Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut and my temps dropped around 7-8 degrees. Now I have 71-72 degrees at 4.5Ghz and 1.275V, instead of 78-81 degrees at load. I recommend doing this to everyone that is using stock thermal pastes, much better bow. Also, in my gaming loads, the CPU is now at ~50 degrees instead of ~55 degrees.


the compound used on the Corsair Hydro series is pretty good, it seems a little bit strange that you improved 7-8 degrees only with paste.


----------



## patryk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinholueiro*
> 
> I used Handbrake for several hours to test the temperature and HW Monitor to check the temperatures. In game, I use MSI Afterburner, of course. Maybe my case has more airflow. I changed the paste because I put a Kraken G12 to my 1080, so now there are 2 140mm fans pushing air and another 2 120mm ones that are in the GPU radiator. The only fans that are pulling air out of the case are the 2 140mm of the CPU AIO.




Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut on CPU
Noctua NT-H1 on GPU


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinholueiro*
> 
> I replace the stock thermal paste that came with my H110i GT with some Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut and my temps dropped around 7-8 degrees. Now I have 71-72 degrees at 4.5Ghz and 1.275V, instead of 78-81 degrees at load. I recommend doing this to everyone that is using stock thermal pastes, much better bow. Also, in my gaming loads, the CPU is now at ~50 degrees instead of ~55 degrees.


I've moved from Grizzly Kryonaut To Mastergel Maker Nano and get about 2C better temps.









It's likely because it's much easier to apply, but it's my new go-to paste.









It has nano diamond particles in it which is somewhat better than regular diamond pastes.


----------



## sinholueiro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> the compound used on the Corsair Hydro series is pretty good, it seems a little bit strange that you improved 7-8 degrees only with paste.


I also almost doubled my intake airflow with the 2x120mm fans and stopped using the left outtake fan, so all the air is going throught the CPU radiator.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patryk*
> 
> 
> 
> Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut on CPU
> Noctua NT-H1 on GPU


Maybe I have more fan rpms? Also Handbrake can be less stressfull? Also, seems that you have low intake airflow, or at least, very negative pressure.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> I've moved from Grizzly Kryonaut To Mastergel Maker Nano and get about 2C better temps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's likely because it's much easier to apply, but it's my new go-to paste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It has nano diamond particles in it which is somewhat better than regular diamond pastes.


I will not change now the paste, but I will look for the next clean up!


----------



## sblantipodi

Is there someone who is going to sidegrade/upgrade it's 5820k/5930k for a 8700k?


----------



## Mr.N00bLaR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> Is there someone who is going to sidegrade/upgrade it's 5820k/5930k for a 8700k?


Even though I've only had mine for a month or so now I was considering it but realized there isn't anything I can't do yet that I want to with this setup. It shall stay for a few years to come.


----------



## sinholueiro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> Is there someone who is going to sidegrade/upgrade it's 5820k/5930k for a 8700k?


I thought that for a second, but is not worth the change, I think. The difference in IPC is too small to even think it. I will change when the difference is important. I think that 8700k is for Sandy users. Also, with x16 lines of PCIe, it means that a M.2 PCIe SSD has to be connected to the PCH, so, assuming a GPU, 20 lanes is the minimum for me (or a PCH with plenty bandwith). Ryzen has a much better PCIe config at 20+4 instead of Intel's 16+4.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinholueiro*
> 
> I replace the stock thermal paste that came with my H110i GT *with some Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut and my temps dropped around 7-8 degrees.* Now I have 71-72 degrees at 4.5Ghz and 1.275V, instead of 78-81 degrees at load. I recommend doing this to everyone that is using stock thermal pastes, much better bow. Also, in my gaming loads, the CPU is now at ~50 degrees instead of ~55 degrees.


not surprising at all.


----------



## tux1989

Am i the only one who cant boot into Linux with cache freq higher than 4100MHZ ?


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tux1989*
> 
> Am i the only one who cant boot into Linux with cache freq higher than 4100MHZ ?


I've booted into a live boot Linux USB at 4.4 GHZ on my 5960x.


----------



## tux1989

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> I've booted into a live boot Linux USB at 4.4 GHZ on my 5960x.


Hum strange.NO matter what voltages i use....just cant boot anything above 4.1.My system just shutdown .


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinholueiro*
> 
> I thought that for a second, but is not worth the change, I think. The difference in IPC is too small to even think it. I will change when the difference is important. I think that 8700k is for Sandy users. Also, with x16 lines of PCIe, it means that a M.2 PCIe SSD has to be connected to the PCH, so, assuming a GPU, 20 lanes is the minimum for me (or a PCH with plenty bandwith). Ryzen has a much better PCIe config at 20+4 instead of Intel's 16+4.


My biggest concern with the 5930K is that it could limit my next high end SLI.
I would like to see some benchmarks of a 8700K with a 1080Ti SLI vs a 5930K running same GPUs at a decent resolution.
Who cares about 1080 like most bench.


----------



## SpeedyIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinholueiro*
> 
> I thought that for a second, but is not worth the change, I think. The difference in IPC is too small to even think it. I will change when the difference is important. I think that 8700k is for Sandy users. Also, with x16 lines of PCIe, it means that a M.2 PCIe SSD has to be connected to the PCH, so, assuming a GPU, 20 lanes is the minimum for me (or a PCH with plenty bandwith). Ryzen has a much better PCIe config at 20+4 instead of Intel's 16+4.


Yeah I am thinking about it too. I have a 5820K on an Asus X99-Deluxe II. Its been a good machine but I am jealous of all those 7700K guys hitting 5GHz and RAM speeds WAY over what the IMC on my Haswell-E can do. Only thing that is holding me back is PCIE lane count. I am OK with a single GPU but I want 16 lanes for it and at least 1 M.2 drive which is kind of a problem. I am waffling between X299 and Z370...


----------



## sinholueiro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpeedyIV*
> 
> Yeah I am thinking about it too. I have a 5820K on an Asus X99-Deluxe II. Its been a good machine but I am jealous of all those 7700K guys hitting 5GHz and RAM speeds WAY over what the IMC on my Haswell-E can do. Only thing that is holding me back is PCIE lane count. I am OK with a single GPU but I want 16 lanes for it and at least 1 M.2 drive which is kind of a problem. I am waffling between X299 and Z370...


Well, it shouldn't be too much difference between 4.5 and 5Ghz. Also, to get that speeds, you have to delid it. Without delid, I think the speed is more about 4.7-4.8Ghz before the temps go crazy. I will not risk a 400 euro 8700k. And the IMC is good enough for me. I have 3200Mhz DDR4 since day one in my 5820k and it should not impact performance that much in real life. I think that you will have a better investment in a GPU if you game and if you work, you would need cores, so a Threadripper.


----------



## Tonza

What is the safe CPU input voltage for Haswell-E, there seem to be too much different opinions about this. My chip is awesome overclocker but starts to require small bumps of input voltage to reach max stability after 4,5Ghz, im currently sitting at 4,7Ghz 1.275V (2.0V CPU input voltage), that has been stable for like over 1 year now, its time to go for even more now ;0.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tonza*
> 
> What is the safe CPU input voltage for Haswell-E, there seem to be too much different opinions about this. My chip is awesome overclocker but starts to require small bumps of input voltage to reach max stability after 4,5Ghz, im currently sitting at 4,7Ghz 1.275V (2.0V CPU input voltage), that has been stable for like over 1 year now, its time to go for even more now ;0.


I've always kept it under 1.93v for CPU Input voltage. I think it's pretty much safe to go as high as 1.95 but I could be wrong. Maybe @Jpmboy can advise, he's my go to guy for this kinda stuff.


----------



## CptSpig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tonza*
> 
> What is the safe CPU input voltage for Haswell-E, there seem to be too much different opinions about this. My chip is awesome overclocker but starts to require small bumps of input voltage to reach max stability after 4,5Ghz, im currently sitting at 4,7Ghz 1.275V (2.0V CPU input voltage), that has been stable for like over 1 year now, its time to go for even more now ;0.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> I've always kept it under 1.93v for CPU Input voltage. I think it's pretty much safe to go as high as 1.95 but I could be wrong. Maybe @Jpmboy can advise, he's my go to guy for this kinda stuff.


From ASUS EDGE UP:
CPU Input Voltage: This provides the 1.80VDC input to the CPU. All primary internal voltage rails are derived and re-regulated from this voltage source. When the CPU is overclocked, this voltage needs to be increased. We recommend keeping the CPU Input Voltage at least 0.45V higher than CPU Vcore, otherwise the system may become unstable or need a higher level of Vcore for stability. The maximum voltage we use is 1.95V set in UEFI. Do note that the actual voltage supplied to the CPU is affected by the LLC setting within the External DIGI+ Power Control menu.


----------



## SpeedyIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinholueiro*
> 
> Well, it shouldn't be too much difference between 4.5 and 5Ghz. Also, to get that speeds, you have to delid it. Without delid, I think the speed is more about 4.7-4.8Ghz before the temps go crazy. I will not risk a 400 euro 8700k. And the IMC is good enough for me. I have 3200Mhz DDR4 since day one in my 5820k and it should not impact performance that much in real life. I think that you will have a better investment in a GPU if you game and if you work, you would need cores, so a Threadripper.


Yes I agree with you. I pushed my 5820K to 4.7GHz stable but I backed it down to 4.3GHz for every day driving. My Ram is G.Skill F4-3333C16Q-32GTZB but I have never been able to get it past 2666MHz stable. Anything higher either boot loops or crashes shortly after loading the OS. I am no great memory overclocker and someone more experienced might get it to 3200MHz. Not worth the trouble to me. I would have to relax timings too much to make a real difference anyway.

As for GPUs, I came into 3 x Asus R9290-DC20C-4GD5's for free (can't beat the price) so I have been making due with them. I was running 2 in crossfire but it was causing PCIE headaches while trying to get an M.2 drive working at full rated speed, and trying to get Thunderbolt to work. I ended up pulling out the 2nd GPU and running on one is good enough for me. The 2nd card was eating PCIE lanes, hogging the MOBO, and adding a lot of heat in the case. Not worth it IMHO. It seems that running 2+ GPUs in crossfire or SLI seems to be becoming less of a thing these days since the GPUs have gotten so much more powerful. I actually have a Quadro K52000 laying around but never installed it as it seems that the drivers are optimized for work stations and ISV certification. Not sure how it would perform in my system.

If it were my money, I would go NVIDEA over AMD but the R9-290X is a decent, if somewhat dated GPU. For what I paid for them, their performance is stellar! YMMV !


----------



## sinholueiro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpeedyIV*
> 
> Yes I agree with you. I pushed my 5820K to 4.7GHz stable but I backed it down to 4.3GHz for every day driving. My Ram is G.Skill F4-3333C16Q-32GTZB but I have never been able to get it past 2666MHz stable. Anything higher either boot loops or crashes shortly after loading the OS. I am no great memory overclocker and someone more experienced might get it to 3200MHz. Not worth the trouble to me. I would have to relax timings too much to make a real difference anyway.
> 
> As for GPUs, I came into 3 x Asus R9290-DC20C-4GD5's for free (can't beat the price) so I have been making due with them. I was running 2 in crossfire but it was causing PCIE headaches while trying to get an M.2 drive working at full rated speed, and trying to get Thunderbolt to work. I ended up pulling out the 2nd GPU and running on one is good enough for me. The 2nd card was eating PCIE lanes, hogging the MOBO, and adding a lot of heat in the case. Not worth it IMHO. It seems that running 2+ GPUs in crossfire or SLI seems to be becoming less of a thing these days since the GPUs have gotten so much more powerful. I actually have a Quadro K52000 laying around but never installed it as it seems that the drivers are optimized for work stations and ISV certification. Not sure how it would perform in my system.
> 
> If it were my money, I would go NVIDEA over AMD but the R9-290X is a decent, if somewhat dated GPU. For what I paid for them, their performance is stellar! YMMV !


I didn't do any magic with the RAM, only XMP and then adjusted timing and voltage. About the GPU, I would purchase the one that gives me the better performance for the price I pay. I wouldn't choose Nvidia only for beign Nvidia. My 7770, RX470 and RX480 worked perfectly. Also, I only recommend one GPU, more than that is too much trouble for what you get. Inconsistent frametimes are one of the worst things.


----------



## sblantipodi

this is an interesting real world answer to people who thinks that their 5820K is not enough for modern gaming .


----------



## patryk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> this is an interesting real world answer to people who thinks that their 5820K is not enough for modern gaming .


Please send a link to this video because it can not be played


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patryk*
> 
> Please send a link to this video because it can not be played


----------



## SauronTheGreat

can someone suggest a good cpu temperature monitoring tool hwmonitor is good but its so bright i wish it had a dark mode same is for hwinfo .. as far as realtemp is concerned sadly it shows temperature of only 6 cores ...


----------



## jura11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SauronTheGreat*
> 
> can someone suggest a good cpu temperature monitoring tool hwmonitor is good but its so bright i wish it had a dark mode same is for hwinfo .. as far as realtemp is concerned sadly it shows temperature of only 6 cores ...


Hi there

I would have look on SIV64

http://rh-software.com

Hope this helps

Thanks, Jura


----------



## sirleeofroy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SauronTheGreat*
> 
> can someone suggest a good cpu temperature monitoring tool hwmonitor is good but its so bright i wish it had a dark mode same is for hwinfo .. as far as realtemp is concerned sadly it shows temperature of only 6 cores ...


How about Intel's own XTU?

That has a nice dark interface.


----------



## jaug1337

Hi folks,

I recently bought a 5820K inside a ASRock X99M Extreme4 motherboard, which had the 1.20 bios on it.

I flashed it to the newest 3.20 bios and good lord, my overclocks now require more voltage to be anywhere near stable and the card doesn't clock as high before.

The older bios had for some reason, more stability and required less voltage.

I am at 4.4GHz w/ @1.36v which is pure **** if you ask me. I had 4.6GHz @1.29v before.

Any suggestions, help? I have spent days on finetuning the living sh** out of the options, but I am getting nowhere, except for almost getting 4.4GHz stable.. 4.3GHz is 100% stable.

The only way I made 4.4GHz work is by lowering the BLCK to 96 and upping the voltage slightly.


----------



## Kimir

Rollback to the bios it was.


----------



## jaug1337

The only problem I have with that is... I lose so many new options that the new bios version offers.

Ah good lord.


----------



## Glottis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*


Would be much more interesting to see actual 5820K vs 8700K comparison, preferably both overclocked.


----------



## foofer1233

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jaug1337*
> 
> Hi folks,
> 
> I recently bought a 5820K inside a ASRock X99M Extreme4 motherboard, which had the 1.20 bios on it.
> 
> I flashed it to the newest 3.20 bios and good lord, my overclocks now require more voltage to be anywhere near stable and the card doesn't clock as high before.
> 
> The older bios had for some reason, more stability and required less voltage.
> 
> I am at 4.4GHz w/ @1.36v which is pure **** if you ask me. I had 4.6GHz @1.29v before.
> 
> Any suggestions, help? I have spent days on finetuning the living sh** out of the options, but I am getting nowhere, except for almost getting 4.4GHz stable.. 4.3GHz is 100% stable.
> 
> The only way I made 4.4GHz work is by lowering the BLCK to 96 and upping the voltage slightly.


That is really odd. I have a 5820K and the same board (albeit the full ATX variant not the mATX) and while my chip is a complete ***** overclocker I never thought it could be the BIOS. Curious though: when you're setting up your overclock, are you tweaking settings from stock or are you applying an overclock profile and then tweaking *those* options? Because I just hit the optimized 4.4GHz profile in the BIOS and then start tweaking settings from there. That might help you because I'm assuming it disables power saving features that may have been introduced in a newer BIOS or something. Just guessing though, I really have no idea.

Also, I seem to have learned after upgrading to (even) better cooling that this board does not like pushing 1.4v or anything above, stability is completely abysmal. I mean, if I can't hit 4.6GHz at 1.43v there's a problem. (again, my chip is *horrifyingly bad* and I am buying Intel's warranty and murdering it as soon as humanly possible.)


----------



## lightsout

Hey guys a quick question.

I am looking to build a secondary rig on a fairly small budget. Uses would be media server, streaming, photoshop, light video encoding.

I have always wanted a system on the HEDT platform.

I found a good deal on a 5820k and a Asus x99-A II. Do you think this is still a viable platform? I know intel and amd have new stuff out but i think the price is too high for my budget.


----------



## navjack27

Yes yes and yes, totally a viable platform. The only thing I see that could compete is the 8700k but you'd lose quad channel RAM and I guess pci lanes if you care about that stuff.
Personally that's the CPU I'm considering upgrading to once I sell my 1800x. Ryzen sucked and couldn't replace my 5820k.


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Hey guys a quick question.
> 
> I am looking to build a secondary rig on a fairly small budget. Uses would be media server, streaming, photoshop, light video encoding.
> 
> I have always wanted a system on the HEDT platform.
> 
> I found a good deal on a 5820k and a Asus x99-A II. Do you think this is still a viable platform? I know intel and amd have new stuff out but i think the price is too high for my budget.


Of course this is still a very good plateform


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navjack27*
> 
> Yes yes and yes, totally a viable platform. The only thing I see that could compete is the 8700k but you'd lose quad channel RAM and I guess pci lanes if you care about that stuff.
> Personally that's the CPU I'm considering upgrading to once I sell my 1800x. Ryzen sucked and couldn't replace my 5820k.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Hey guys a quick question.
> 
> I am looking to build a secondary rig on a fairly small budget. Uses would be media server, streaming, photoshop, light video encoding.
> 
> I have always wanted a system on the HEDT platform.
> 
> I found a good deal on a 5820k and a Asus x99-A II. Do you think this is still a viable platform? I know intel and amd have new stuff out but i think the price is too high for my budget.
> 
> 
> 
> Of course this is still a very good plateform
Click to expand...

Thanks guys. What would be a cheap air cooler that could handle a modest OC (4-4.2ghz?) The case will probably be fairly small.


----------



## SpeedyIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Glottis*
> 
> Would be much more interesting to see actual 5820K vs 8700K comparison, preferably both overclocked.


Yeah I would like to see that too. I am running a 5820k on an Asus X99-DELUXE-II with 32G of G.skill Quad Channel ram. I built the rig last summer and it's an average over clocker. The sheer quantity of new CPUs and whole platforms since that time is (I think) unprecedented. I seriously considered Ryan but just couldn't make the leap. So I planned to keep the MOBO and RAM and upgrade the CPU to a 6850k. Then I was planning an X299 build with a 7900X.

All those guys hitting 5GHz + on Z270 were making me "clock jealous". Now I am thinking 8700k but the lack of Quad Channel Ram and PCIE lanes makes me hesitate. Both being 6 core, I would love to see a detailed comparison of the 5820K and the 8700K.


----------



## SpeedyIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navjack27*
> 
> Yes yes and yes, totally a viable platform. The only thing I see that could compete is the 8700k but you'd lose quad channel RAM and I guess pci lanes if you care about that stuff.
> Personally that's the CPU I'm considering upgrading to once I sell my 1800x. Ryzen sucked and couldn't replace my 5820k.


So the 5820K beats the Ryan 1800X huh. Can you elaborate on your experience with the 1800X a bit. Just curious since I had considered making that move.


----------



## navjack27

Again. Once I sell my Ryzen 1800x & the Mobo I'm going to pick up an 8700k and compatible ASRock Mobo to do comparisons between the 5820k and 8700k both stock and equal clock and Max overclocked

Edit: oh speedy you posted at the same time I did. On Ryzen the gaming performance was lacking and bottlenecked my 980ti and 1080ti
Even though I do rendering and video stuff and 3d stuff I'd rather have the higher clocked higher fps of my 5820k
I did a couple videos on it on my YouTube


----------



## jaug1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *foofer1233*
> 
> That is really odd. I have a 5820K and the same board (albeit the full ATX variant not the mATX) and while my chip is a complete ***** overclocker I never thought it could be the BIOS. Curious though: when you're setting up your overclock, are you tweaking settings from stock or are you applying an overclock profile and then tweaking *those* options? Because I just hit the optimized 4.4GHz profile in the BIOS and then start tweaking settings from there. That might help you because I'm assuming it disables power saving features that may have been introduced in a newer BIOS or something. Just guessing though, I really have no idea.
> 
> Also, I seem to have learned after upgrading to (even) better cooling that this board does not like pushing 1.4v or anything above, stability is completely abysmal. I mean, if I can't hit 4.6GHz at 1.43v there's a problem. (again, my chip is *horrifyingly bad* and I am buying Intel's warranty and murdering it as soon as humanly possible.)


I have tried both the optimized settings and my own.

I require higher voltage on the newer bios, which is super weird for me. Anyways. Will try to push maximum overclock to hit the leaderboards on hwbot. I think 4.8 and higher is doable.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Glottis*
> 
> Would be much more interesting to see actual 5820K vs 8700K comparison, preferably both overclocked.


I agree, if someone sees a good benchmark of the 5820K-5930K vs 8700K, please post it here.


----------



## lightsout

If I was going to be using 16gb of ram. Would I be better off getting 4x4gb sticks? Or just get a 2x8gb kit?


----------



## Agent-A01

If you never plan on getting more memory, then 4x4 is the best option.

Dual vs quad channel.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent-A01*
> 
> If you never plan on getting more memory, then 4x4 is the best option.
> 
> Dual vs quad channel.


Yeah I would maybe get more. Probably would prefer the option to go 32 easier than having quad today.


----------



## lightsout

Sorry for the double.

Would this ram be ok?
Corsair Vengeance LPX 16GB (2x8GB) DDR4 DRAM 3000MHz C15

5820k with Asus x99-A II.

Should I expect issues with 3000mhz ram?


----------



## patryk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Sorry for the double.
> 
> Would this ram be ok?
> Corsair Vengeance LPX 16GB (2x8GB) DDR4 DRAM 3000MHz C15
> 
> 5820k with Asus x99-A II.
> 
> Should I expect issues with 3000mhz ram?


better 3200 mhz (stramp100) quad chanell


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patryk*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Sorry for the double.
> 
> Would this ram be ok?
> Corsair Vengeance LPX 16GB (2x8GB) DDR4 DRAM 3000MHz C15
> 
> 5820k with Asus x99-A II.
> 
> Should I expect issues with 3000mhz ram?
> 
> 
> 
> better 3200 mhz (stramp100) quad chanell
Click to expand...

Is the 125 strap a big deal. I've read a few things mentioning that. Would even a step down in ram speed be better if that's whats in my budget? Or can't I just drop it down a notch with these sticks?


----------



## CptSpig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Is the 125 strap a big deal. I've read a few things mentioning that. Would even a step down in ram speed be better if that's whats in my budget? Or can't I just drop it down a notch with these sticks?


125 BCLK is ok for benching. 100 is best for every day computing. 2400, 2666 MHz = 100 strap 2800, 3000 MHz 125 strap, 3200MHz 100 strap is the sweet spot on XMP. You can manually tune your 3000 to run 100 BCLK. Any memory you decide to get manual tuning will always be the best solution.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptSpig*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Is the 125 strap a big deal. I've read a few things mentioning that. Would even a step down in ram speed be better if that's whats in my budget? Or can't I just drop it down a notch with these sticks?
> 
> 
> 
> 125 BCLK is ok for benching. 100 is best for every day computing. 2400, 2666 MHz = 100 strap 2800, 3000 MHz 125 strap, 3200MHz 100 strap is the sweet spot on XMP. You can manually tune your 3000 to run 100 BCLK. Any memory you decide to get manual tuning will always be the best solution.
Click to expand...

Ok great. I have never used XMP in the past just did it myself.

Sorry for my ignorance I feel like a noob again being away for a couple years. Appreciate the help +rep


----------



## CptSpig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Ok great. I have never used XMP in the past just did it myself.
> 
> Sorry for my ignorance I feel like a noob again being away for a couple years. Appreciate the help +rep


No Worries. Here is a link for all the memory information you will need.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1569364/official-intel-ddr4-24-7-memory-stability-thread


----------



## Simkin

Why use XMP? Just set the Speed, timings and voltage manually..

And i would recommend buying 3200 instead of 3000.

3200 CL14 samsung b-die and you have plenty of OC headroom.


----------



## solid9

Guys I have a problem with my oc.
I had my cpu run stable at 4.3 ghz with vcore set to normal and applying offset to get it to around 1.25/1.26 also set llc to high vrin to 1.94.
I updated the bios of my gigabyte x99 ud4 to f23. I noticed the adaptive mode under the vcore and tried to use that function , long story short I cannot get it to boot enven at lower frequencies or higher voltages with adaptive mode enabled.
Is there some way to make it work? Is it possible to use the adaptive mode instead of the offset mode?
If possible can someone with a gigabyte mb tell me what settings does he use?


----------



## Streetdragon

Maybe a bit late: clear everything on the bios and start from scretch with your oc.

4700Mhz Core 4300 Cache 2800Ram


dad temps^^


----------



## solid9

Clearly a better chip than mine lol , what settings did you use in the bios?


----------



## Streetdragon

Its not gigabyte.. but maybe it can help you too


Spoiler: Bios Screens
















Funny is: In the Bios the vcore should be 1.246 or so. hwinfo shows 1.264 and cpu-z 1.25 whoe is right now?^^


----------



## jura11

@Streetdragon These temperatures are very nice there,here are my with 5960x still at 4.5GHz



That's with 1.23v for OCCT stress testing,for gaming or rendering 1.205-1.21v is enough,will try later on 4.6 or 4.7GHz and will see what this CPU needs for 4.6 or 4.7GHz etc

Hope this helps

Thanks,Jura


----------



## Streetdragon

Please Show us your results. I Think i could do 4.8ghz. But i dont wanna go to 1.3v or higher


----------



## jura11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Streetdragon*
> 
> Please Show us your results. I Think i could do 4.8ghz. But i dont wanna go to 1.3v or higher


Hi there

I just tried today to OC bit further my 5960x

4.6Ghz needs 1.25v to be stable for benches like is Cinebench,Corona benchmark

4.7GHz this needs 1.285v for Cinebench and Corona benchmark

I did tried OCCT but at 1.295v and 4.7GHz no way is stable and I think I will need at least 1.31v for 4.7GHz but temperatures has been pretty good in low 70's on PKG

4.8GHz not sure what I will need to be stable

Hope this helps

Thanks, Jura


----------



## leonman44

Hello guys , soon i will be get a 240hz screen but we all know that the higher the fps in games the higher the cpu usage is , therefore the easier the bottleneck from the cpu and other components.

I can do a 4.5ghz with 1.3V on core using Realbench which is fine for my daily usage , so i tried pushing the clock as high as i could and i toped out at 4.7ghz using a big 1.47V on core + 2v Vccin , my temps didnt exceed the 81c on hottest core without fan filters and 85c with filters , for how long is going to keep working this cpu if i leave it like this?









I really need everything out of my chip....


----------



## Streetdragon

noone knows... i would say you have to adjust the voltage every 3 month or so to test, if it is still stable. because that voltage will degrade your chip.

Maybe ist dead in 6 years or after one year


----------



## leonman44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Streetdragon*
> 
> noone knows... i would say you have to adjust the voltage every 3 month or so to test, if it is still stable. because that voltage will degrade your chip.
> 
> Maybe ist dead in 6 years or after one year


Well bad news , after ocing and tightening my ram sticks numbers my cpu became again unstable and further vcore voltage ended on even more instability.
I backed to 4.6ghz oc using 1.42V and 1.92Vccin.

The good news is that i believe i did a good job on my ram oc from 2400mhz 15 15 15 35 2T i could do 2666mhz 12 13 13 30 1T using 1.45V , i believe its more beneficial than the extra 0.1ghz , what guys do you think about that?


----------



## Agent-A01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leonman44*
> 
> Well bad news , after ocing and tightening my ram sticks numbers my cpu became again unstable and further vcore voltage ended on even more instability.
> I backed to 4.6ghz oc using 1.42V and 1.92Vccin.
> 
> The good news is that i believe i did a good job on my ram oc from 2400mhz 15 15 15 35 2T i could do 2666mhz 12 13 13 30 1T using 1.45V , i believe its more beneficial than the extra 0.1ghz , what guys do you think about that?


That's a good trade off.

An extra 100mhz on CPU will equate to a 2% gain.

The memory timings at 2667 will bring more general performance.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leonman44*
> 
> Well bad news , after ocing and tightening my ram sticks numbers my cpu became again unstable and further vcore voltage ended on even more instability.
> I backed to 4.6ghz oc using 1.42V and 1.92Vccin.
> 
> The good news is that i believe i did a good job on my ram oc from 2400mhz 15 15 15 35 2T i could do 2666mhz 12 13 13 30 1T using 1.45V , i believe its more beneficial than the extra 0.1ghz , what guys do you think about that?


As far as I know everything greater than 1.3V will kill your CPU, if not instantly, slowly but it will damage your CPU.
1.42V is way too much


----------



## Agent-A01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> As far as I know everything greater than 1.3V will kill your CPU, if not instantly, slowly but it will damage your CPU.
> 1.42V is way too much


Nothing wrong with 1.4v as long as temperatures are good.

degradation happens with high heat


----------



## leonman44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent-A01*
> 
> Nothing wrong with 1.4v as long as temperatures are good.
> 
> degradation happens with high heat


In stress tests I can hardly get as high as 80c in hottest core , in gaming is not even close to that , I will monitor my temps tomorrow to make it sure.
I don't mind if my chip gets degraded after 2-3 years because I will want to upgrade at that time! But I wouldn't like to happen before that... I might have to use my Intel oc warranty in 2018 (my last year of warranty) to get a fresh chip with a new lifespan , I might end up with a better oc too


----------



## jaug1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent-A01*
> 
> Nothing wrong with 1.4v as long as temperatures are good.
> 
> degradation happens with high heat


Voltage doesn't exactly help.


----------



## solid9

I finally have some time off and started playing around with my overclock.
First thing I did was set vcore 1.3 multi 44x and run 1 hour of realbench , everything stable and I got those values , are those safe or my MB defaults are too risky for a daily?
I think I can improve the previous OC profile that I used.


----------



## bonomork

Try to lower Vcore, I can get 4,4 with 1,26V


----------



## solid9

I'm just testing what voltages are too high if left on auto , vccin at 1.955 isn't too high? also what value is the system agent voltage? I can't seem to find it in hwinfo64


----------



## Streetdragon

1,3V is fine with this temps. everything ok. 1,955vin is on the higher side to. try to lower it. but not needed.

Played with my rig too. And i think im done with it. got my 24/7 Realbench and 15min occt stable:
Core 4700Mhz bios 1,260V CPU-Z shows 1,271 and hwingo 1,28. but thats wrong. if i rise or lower the voltage a bit it still shows 1,28V..
Cache 4500Mhz 1,2V
Ram 3200 cl14 1,35V
Sa 1,06V
More or less^^


who needs 8700k xD


----------



## jura11

@solid9

Hi there

I would personally start with lowering vCore for now, 1.31v for 4.4GHz its bit high, my old 5820k (J batch) will do 1.22v at 4.4GHz which has been stable for rendering or gaming, in OCCT I needed to add bit more on vCore 1.24v

For 4.5Ghz I run 1.279v stable in rendering or gaming but not in OCCT where I needed to run 1.29v

For 4.4GHz I run 1.79v VCCIN,1.95v I needed for 4.5Ghz or 4.6Ghz

System Agent I would only touch if you are running faster RAM, but still I wouldn't go beyond 1.15v

On Cache side, depending on yours board if does have OC socket, if yes then I would suggest try with 1.05-1.15v for 40* on cache

@Streetdragon

You have pretty good chip there, yours temperatures are very good

I'm sticking with 4.5Ghz for now and its plenty for me now there

Hope this helps

Thanks, Jura


----------



## patryk

hi
I get new cpu 5820k from RMA
and i have problem
when I do not use a computer long time and I will turn it on, bios deletes my settings (every time)
the old processor was not the problem

msi x99s gaming 7

CPU 4.4ghz 1.245v
RING 3.3 ghz 1.15v
VCCIN 1.850v
rest is auto


----------



## patryk

Hi
I get new CPU 5820k from RMA
and i have problem
when I do not use a computer long time and I will turn it on, bios deletes my settings (every time)
the old processor was not the problem

MSI x99s gaming 7

CPU 4.4GHZ 1.245v
RING 3.3GHZ 1.15v
VCCIN 1.850v
Rest is auto


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patryk*
> 
> Hi
> I get new CPU 5820k from RMA
> and i have problem
> when I do not use a computer long time and I will turn it on, bios deletes my settings (every time)
> the old processor was not the problem
> 
> MSI x99s gaming 7
> 
> CPU 4.4GHZ 1.245v
> RING 3.3GHZ 1.15v
> VCCIN 1.850v
> Rest is auto


Probably need to replace the small round BIOS battery on the motherboard.


----------



## CptSpig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Probably need to replace the small round BIOS battery on the motherboard.


^^^^^


----------



## patryk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Probably need to replace the small round BIOS battery on the motherboard.


I tested this problem
When the motherboard has power and when the computer turns off starts without a problem
When disconnecting the power from the motherboard, the BIOS clears the settings
When I have DEFAULT settings, the computer starts even when I disconnect the power from the motherboard

The computer was not used nearly a month
and could this battery be degraded?


----------



## Streetdragon

Yep. Like already said, replace the bios battery and you are good to go!


----------



## solid9

Something strange happened while I was testing my oc , I set vcore to 1,28 vccin 1.9 and everthing else on "normal" instead of auto.
After half an hour of realbench the pc gave a black screen then shuts down (not a bsod) and rebooted.
Never seen something like this , what does it mean? temps were fine , max 75°.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solid9*
> 
> Something strange happened while I was testing my oc , I set vcore to 1,28 vccin 1.9 and everthing else on "normal" instead of auto.
> After half an hour of realbench the pc gave a black screen then shuts down (not a bsod) and rebooted.
> Never seen something like this , what does it mean? temps were fine , max 75°.


Oh, I got this "alot" when OCing Haswell. This is a long time since I've overclocked HW-E, but in my instance it was too low of a VCCIN.


----------



## SauronTheGreat

the question of the century which one is better a 5960x or the 1800x ?


----------



## sblantipodi

How much faster is an 8700K compared to a 5930K?
Is there some comparison benchmarks here?


----------



## patryk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Probably need to replace the small round BIOS battery on the motherboard.


I replaced the batteries and nothing helped

kod is 33 or 00


----------



## patryk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Probably need to replace the small round BIOS battery on the motherboard.


On an old processor I did not have that problem
and how I mounted a new one
bios deletes my settings after disconnecting the power from the motherboard
And what is the power on the motherboard
I can run the computer all the time without problem


----------



## Streetdragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patryk*
> 
> I replaced the batteries and nothing helped
> 
> kod is 33 or 00


tried unpower the rig fully and clear cmos with jumper?


----------



## patryk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Streetdragon*
> 
> tried unpower the rig fully and clear cmos with jumper?


yes on the back panel but still no effect


----------



## patryk

I ran BIOS 2 and did it update and computer he started
This indicates that bios 1 is corrupted
after installing a new processor


----------



## KedarWolf

My Corsair Vengeance LPX 3000MHZ 8x16GB kit (128GB) at 3200MHZ.

Edit: I got it to 700% stable in HCI MemTestPro , before I could screenshot it was messing around in Chrome (not a good idea to multi-task with 64 instances of MemTestPro open at 96% memory and no page file) and immediately got 3 errors on one instance.









You don't want to know how long it took to get a 128GB kit to 700%, I ran it all night while I was sleeping then all day at work.


----------



## xkm1948

Pretty amazing overclocking.

How is your IMC holding up with 128GB at that speed and NB over 4GHz?


----------



## patryk

memtest 4 lvl 2666 mhz 15.15.15.30 1T 1.4v (def. 2800 16.18.18.37 2T 1.2v)


----------



## patryk

Hi
what is safe voltage in system agent ?


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patryk*
> 
> Hi
> what is safe voltage in system agent ?


You don't want to go higher than 1.15v but I find i get memory errs if I go higher then 1.13v or so on Offset while benching.


----------



## patryk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> You don't want to go higher than 1.15v but I find i get memory errs if I go higher then 1.13v or so on Offset while benching.


When i oc only CPU occt 4.4.2 is done with 4.4 ghz 1.245v vccin 1.88v

and when I add oc RAM occt fail evrytime

i test Ram memtest 4lvl 1000% (4hours) stable eh

What to set to both OC want to work in occt ?


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patryk*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> You don't want to go higher than 1.15v but I find i get memory errs if I go higher then 1.13v or so on Offset while benching.
> 
> 
> 
> When i oc only CPU occt 4.4.2 is done with 4.4 ghz 1.245v vccin 1.88v
> 
> and when I add oc RAM occt fail evrytime
> 
> i test Ram memtest 4lvl 1000% (4hours) stable eh
> 
> What to set to both OC want to work in occt ?
Click to expand...

Run this program and post a screenshot here, scroll the voltages down, then post a second screenshot.

I'll advise as I can.









http://downloads.hwbot.org/downloads/tools/Z170/ASUS/TurboV_Core_1.00.34.rar


----------



## patryk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Run this program and post a screenshot here, scroll the voltages down, then post a second screenshot.
> 
> I'll advise as I can.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://downloads.hwbot.org/downloads/tools/Z170/ASUS/TurboV_Core_1.00.34.rar


this program supports only ASUS motherboard (me is MSI x99s gaming 7)


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patryk*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Run this program and post a screenshot here, scroll the voltages down, then post a second screenshot.
> 
> I'll advise as I can.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://downloads.hwbot.org/downloads/tools/Z170/ASUS/TurboV_Core_1.00.34.rar
> 
> 
> 
> this program supports only ASUS motherboard (me is MSI x99s gaming 7)
Click to expand...


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patryk*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Run this program and post a screenshot here, scroll the voltages down, then post a second screenshot.
> 
> I'll advise as I can.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://downloads.hwbot.org/downloads/tools/Z170/ASUS/TurboV_Core_1.00.34.rar
> 
> 
> 
> this program supports only ASUS motherboard (me is MSI x99s gaming 7)
Click to expand...

Try HWInfo.

https://www.hwinfo.com/files/hw32_561_3293.zip

Sorry, direct links freak peeps out, download the portable here.

https://www.hwinfo.com/download.php


----------



## patryk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Try HWInfo.
> 
> https://www.hwinfo.com/files/hw32_561_3293.zip
> 
> Sorry, direct links freak peeps out, download the portable here.
> 
> https://www.hwinfo.com/download.php


CPU SA 1.1V


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patryk*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Try HWInfo.
> 
> https://www.hwinfo.com/files/hw32_561_3293.zip
> 
> Sorry, direct links freak peeps out, download the portable here.
> 
> https://www.hwinfo.com/download.php
> 
> 
> 
> CPU SA 1.1V
Click to expand...

You might want to try the RAM voltage as high as 1.4v depending on what kind of RAM you have.

B-Die Trident Z or Ripjaws 5 can go as high as 1.45v. SA try between 1.1 and 1.15, but I find over say 1.13 I get errors.

I'm not sure what CPU Input is on your board but you can go as high as 1.95v.

CPU Voltage can go as high as 1.3v depending on the temps you are getting, don't want to go over 80C CPU and CPU Package while running OCCT.

Cache voltage stay under 1.25v.

On Asus boards, we have options like Standard, Optimized or Extreme and from 100-140% for CPU and RAM.

If you have similar options try 140% and Standard or Extreme.

I find stress testing I run HCI MemTest to at least 400% for RAM, one instance for each thread your CPU has, so like a 5930k, run it 12 times, making sure in Task Manager you're using at least 90% of your RAM.

RealBench for CPU testing and AIDA64 for cache only stress testing.

I've never found OCCT reliable. It'll find errors but if I'm stable the other three I'll never crash in Windows or while gaming.

Still, if you want to be OCCT stable, lower core and cache like from 4.5GHZ core, 4.4 cache to 4.4/4.3 etc. to get it stable.

Also, scroll down in HWInfo until you can see the rest of the voltages and post a screen here.

if you need a script for HCI MemTest to run the instances, let me know how much memory you have and your CPU and I'll make you one so you don't have to manually start it.

It'll start up with the amount of memory already set and how many times you need.


----------



## patryk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> You might want to try the RAM voltage as high as 1.4v depending on what kind of RAM you have.
> 
> B-Die Trident Z or Ripjaws 5 can go as high as 1.45v. SA try between 1.1 and 1.15, but I find over say 1.13 I get errors.
> 
> I'm not sure what CPU Input is on your board but you can go as high as 1.95v.
> 
> CPU Voltage can go as high as 1.3v depending on the temps you are getting, don't want to go over 80C CPU and CPU Package while running OCCT.
> 
> Cache voltage stay under 1.25v.
> 
> On Asus boards, we have options like Standard, Optimized or Extreme and from 100-140% for CPU and RAM.
> 
> If you have similar options try 140% and Standard or Extreme.
> 
> I find stress testing I run HCI MemTest to at least 400% for RAM, one instance for each thread your CPU has, so like a 5930k, run it 12 times, making sure in Task Manager you're using at least 90% of your RAM.
> 
> RealBench for CPU testing and AIDA64 for cache only stress testing.
> 
> I've never found OCCT reliable. It'll find errors but if I'm stable the other three I'll never crash in Windows or while gaming.
> 
> Still, if you want to be OCCT stable, lower core and cache like from 4.5GHZ core, 4.4 cache to 4.4/4.3 etc. to get it stable.
> 
> Also, scroll down in HWInfo until you can see the rest of the voltages and post a screen here.
> 
> if you need a script for HCI MemTest to run the instances, let me know how much memory you have and your CPU and I'll make you one so you don't have to manually start it.
> 
> It'll start up with the amount of memory already set and how many times you need.


Hi
I solved the problem

CPU 4.4 ghz RING 3.3 ghz 1.15v vcore 1.245v vccin 1.88v pkg max 78c average 72c (radiator 480/120/56 p/p and 360/120/60 p/p fan 1200 rpm in test)
replace 2666mhz 15.15.15.30 1T 1,4v cpu sa 1.1v on 2666mhz 15.16.16.30 1T 1.36v cpu sa 1.1v and 2 hours at OCCT stable
I do not know how much my RAM will withstand the voltage stably CORSAIR lpx def. 2800mhz 16.18.18.37 2T 1.2v


----------



## Streetdragon

1,4V is fine on ram


----------



## ThrashZone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patryk*
> 
> Hi
> I solved the problem
> 
> CPU 4.4 ghz RING 3.3 ghz 1.15v vcore 1.245v vccin 1.88v pkg max 78c average 72c (radiator 480/120/56 p/p and 360/120/60 p/p fan 1200 rpm in test)
> replace 2666mhz 15.15.15.30 1T 1,4v cpu sa 1.1v on 2666mhz 15.16.16.30 1T 1.36v cpu sa 1.1v and 2 hours at OCCT stable
> I do not know how much my RAM will withstand the voltage stably CORSAIR lpx def. *2800mhz 16.18.18.37 2T 1.2v*


Hi,
At 2800 for me that would be xmp profile 2 and 3.50v I'd dial that in first before going past 1.35v








2666 is 1.20v or xmp profile 1.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patryk*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> You might want to try the RAM voltage as high as 1.4v depending on what kind of RAM you have.
> 
> B-Die Trident Z or Ripjaws 5 can go as high as 1.45v. SA try between 1.1 and 1.15, but I find over say 1.13 I get errors.
> 
> I'm not sure what CPU Input is on your board but you can go as high as 1.95v.
> 
> CPU Voltage can go as high as 1.3v depending on the temps you are getting, don't want to go over 80C CPU and CPU Package while running OCCT.
> 
> Cache voltage stay under 1.25v.
> 
> On Asus boards, we have options like Standard, Optimized or Extreme and from 100-140% for CPU and RAM.
> 
> If you have similar options try 140% and Standard or Extreme.
> 
> I find stress testing I run HCI MemTest to at least 400% for RAM, one instance for each thread your CPU has, so like a 5930k, run it 12 times, making sure in Task Manager you're using at least 90% of your RAM.
> 
> RealBench for CPU testing and AIDA64 for cache only stress testing.
> 
> I've never found OCCT reliable. It'll find errors but if I'm stable the other three I'll never crash in Windows or while gaming.
> 
> Still, if you want to be OCCT stable, lower core and cache like from 4.5GHZ core, 4.4 cache to 4.4/4.3 etc. to get it stable.
> 
> Also, scroll down in HWInfo until you can see the rest of the voltages and post a screen here.
> 
> if you need a script for HCI MemTest to run the instances, let me know how much memory you have and your CPU and I'll make you one so you don't have to manually start it.
> 
> It'll start up with the amount of memory already set and how many times you need.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi
> I solved the problem
> 
> CPU 4.4 ghz RING 3.3 ghz 1.15v vcore 1.245v vccin 1.88v pkg max 78c average 72c (radiator 480/120/56 p/p and 360/120/60 p/p fan 1200 rpm in test)
> replace 2666mhz 15.15.15.30 1T 1,4v cpu sa 1.1v on 2666mhz 15.16.16.30 1T 1.36v cpu sa 1.1v and 2 hours at OCCT stable
> I do not know how much my RAM will withstand the voltage stably CORSAIR lpx def. 2800mhz 16.18.18.37 2T 1.2v
Click to expand...

I have LPX and up to 1.4v is fine on that RAM.


----------



## patryk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> I have LPX and up to 1.4v is fine on that RAM.


Yours Corsair Vengeance LPX 3000MHZ 8x16GB kit (128GB) working on 3200 what voltage and what latency def. and oc ?


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patryk*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> I have LPX and up to 1.4v is fine on that RAM.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yours Corsair Vengeance LPX 3000MHZ 8x16GB kit (128GB) working on 3200 what voltage and what latency def. and oc ?
Click to expand...

KedarWolf--i7-5960x @4.7 CPU/4.4 cache---3200Mhz-C14-15-14-27-2T----1.40v---SA 1.128v (.343v Offset)---HCI 370%

Corsair Vengeance LPX 3000MHZ 8x16GB kit.



My Corsair Vengeance LPX 3000MHZ 8x16GB kit (128GB) at 3200MHZ.

Edit: I got it to 700% stable in HCI MemTestPro , before I could screenshot it was messing around in Chrome (not a good idea to multi-task with 64 instances of MemTestPro open at 96% memory and no page file) and immediately got 3 errors on one instance.









You don't want to know how long it took to get a 128GB kit to 700%, I ran it all night while I was sleeping then all day at work.


----------



## patryk

I just asked about standard voltage and latency?


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patryk*
> 
> I just asked about standard voltage and latency?


Everything you could possibly want to know is in those screen shots.

There is a lot more voltage variables then just RAM voltage and the AIDA64 shows the latency.

Unless it's too troublesome to click on a picture, then, 'oh well'.


----------



## patryk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Everything you could possibly want to know is in those screen shots.
> 
> There is a lot more voltage variables then just RAM voltage and the AIDA64 shows the latency.
> 
> Unless it's too troublesome to click on a picture, then, 'oh well'.


Please give me the code name of your RAM


----------



## Agent-A01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patryk*
> 
> Please give me the code name of your RAM


Code name?

Everything he provided is right there.

and there is only one kit with those specs.
http://www.corsair.com/en-us/vengeance-lpx-128gb-8x16gb-ddr4-dram-3000mhz-c16-memory-kit-black-cmk128gx4m8b3000c16


----------



## patryk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent-A01*
> 
> Code name?
> 
> Everything he provided is right there.
> 
> and there is only one kit with those specs.
> http://www.corsair.com/en-us/vengeance-lpx-128gb-8x16gb-ddr4-dram-3000mhz-c16-memory-kit-black-cmk128gx4m8b3000c16


hm

3000 mhz up to 3200 mhz
16-18-18-36 1.35v up to 14-15-14-27 1.4v~
is awesome oc
my memory cant to this


----------



## patryk

Same with the processor
old cpu 4.4 ghz vcore 1.270v (4.5 unachievable)
new one cpu 4.4 ghz vcore 1.245v (4.5 unachievable)
How is it bad luck is bad luck


----------



## GreedyMuffin

My old 5820K did 4.75 ghz at 1.325V fully OCCT stable 2 hours (Linpack).


----------



## patryk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> My old 5820K did 4.75 ghz at 1.325V fully OCCT stable 2 hours (Linpack).


You are lucky


----------



## patryk

Hi
whether me motherboard (MSI x99s gaming 7) has a similar option as LLC i found only this ?

CPU Vdroop offest control
light 25%
medium 50%
ultra 75%
extreme 95%
enthusiastic 100%


----------



## Streetdragon

i think it is the same as llc. It prevent voltage drop.

little update from me:



4.800Mhz Bios 1,295VCore.
If it passes 4Hours im happy^^

im at work now and my rig is testing with open browser and some tabs. Like in "normal" usage.

Had to bump vcore to 1.3V and vccin to 1,94 with llc lv7 Realbench Stable for 140Mins. Cores in the high 60. Socket touched short 75. 4.8Ghz for me now^^
Only 1,94V VCCIN in idle is to much....


----------



## patryk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Streetdragon*
> 
> i think it is the same as llc. It prevent voltage drop.
> 
> little update from me:
> 
> 
> 
> 4.800Mhz Bios 1,295VCore.
> If it passes 4Hours im happy^^
> 
> im at work now and my rig is testing with open browser and some tabs. Like in "normal" usage.
> 
> Had to bump vcore to 1.3V and vccin to 1,94 with llc lv7 Realbench Stable for 140Mins. Cores in the high 60. Socket touched short 75. 4.8Ghz for me now^^
> Only 1,94V VCCIN in idle is to much....


Nice CPU









i give medium +50% and I can not see the difference further voltage drops for 0,005v


----------



## Streetdragon

Hmmm.. still not so stable as i wish.. Some more tabs in Chrome and my rig chrashes. Feels bad. Dont wanna go over 1.3V. So i have to stay at 4.7Ghz and only bench with 4.8.... But still fast enough for next zwo years or so. Hope AMD is pushing something nice till than, that is clockable


----------



## patryk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Streetdragon*
> 
> Hmmm.. still not so stable as i wish.. Some more tabs in Chrome and my rig chrashes. Feels bad. Dont wanna go over 1.3V. So i have to stay at 4.7Ghz and only bench with 4.8.... But still fast enough for next zwo years or so. Hope AMD is pushing something nice till than, that is clockable


4.7 ghz at what voltage?


----------



## patryk

I know what is CPU Vdroop offest control in me motherboard (MSI x99s gaming 7)
reduces voltage VCCIN


----------



## Streetdragon

4.7Ghz runs at 1,26V realbench all day and can game everything i want without crash.

Asus LLC reduce the drop of the voltage VCCIN level 1-9 level 8 = no drop.... or so

4.8 just looks better than 4.7 xD


----------



## Streetdragon

1,315V in bios. 1,32v spikes on core and cpu 1,328V with 1,872V VCCIN under load.

Water was at 16°C


----------



## patryk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Streetdragon*
> 
> 
> 
> 1,315V in bios. 1,32v spikes on core and cpu 1,328V with 1,872V VCCIN under load.
> 
> Water was at 16°C




me water in stress test is 30.5c home 22.7


----------



## jura11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Streetdragon*
> 
> 
> 
> 1,315V in bios. 1,32v spikes on core and cpu 1,328V with 1,872V VCCIN under load.
> 
> Water was at 16°C


Hi there

To have 16°C water temperature I would need to put my PC outside for few hours or open all windows and bench with jacket









But still awesome results as above patryk said,you have great CPU and great OC'er,I keep my 5960X at 4.5GHz and 1.212-1.22v as max for rendering and temperatures now dropped after I went with different block as well

Hope this helps

Thanks,Jura


----------



## CptSpig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jura11*
> 
> Hi there
> 
> To have 16°C water temperature I would need to put my PC outside for few hours or open all windows and bench with jacket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But still awesome results as above patryk said,you have great CPU and great OC'er,I keep my 5960X at 4.5GHz and 1.212-1.22v as max for rendering and temperatures now dropped after I went with different block as well
> 
> Hope this helps
> 
> Thanks,Jura


Or use one of these for water at 8c in a t-shirt.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptSpig*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jura11*
> 
> Hi there
> 
> To have 16°C water temperature I would need to put my PC outside for few hours or open all windows and bench with jacket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But still awesome results as above patryk said,you have great CPU and great OC'er,I keep my 5960X at 4.5GHz and 1.212-1.22v as max for rendering and temperatures now dropped after I went with different block as well
> 
> Hope this helps
> 
> Thanks,Jura
> 
> 
> 
> Or use one of these for water at 8c in a t-shirt.
Click to expand...

Condensation running those below ambient temps is a motherboard killer, been looking into chillers...









Checked it out, a steal at only $1700.


----------



## CptSpig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Condensation running those below ambient temps is a motherboard killer, been looking into chillers...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Checked it out, a steal at only $1700.


Actually you get condensation when you go below the dew point. Dew point here today is 2c. I usually never go below 7c water temperature keeps the CPU above 14c because of the lm under the ihs. The gpu rarely goes below 10c.


----------



## Streetdragon

Chiller is nice..... but im scared to kill my rig xD and to expensive..

To the low water temps: My case is sitting next to my balcony window. So the fresh 6°C air goes through my rads









Just hope that my cpu lives 3+Years. But thanks to adaptive voltage it should be fine. most time it runs at 0.8V


----------



## solid9

Finally I had some free time and revised my oc , 4.4 ghz at 1.275v , 3.5 uncore at 1.08v , ram oc to 2666 14-14-14-35 at 1.25v and system agent with +0.03 offset and vrin lowered to 1.88.
It's stable and I am still lowering voltages and ram timings but this is a good compromise , I'm leaving uncore at 3.5 because I think my MB does not have the oc socket.
The vcore is the only sure minimum voltage







.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solid9*
> 
> ram oc to 2666 14-14-14-35 at 1.25v


DDR4 will be fine going up to 1.35V, could help you lower timings some more.


----------



## patryk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solid9*
> 
> Finally I had some free time and revised my oc , 4.4 ghz at 1.275v , 3.5 uncore at 1.08v , ram oc to 2666 14-14-14-35 at 1.25v and system agent with +0.03 offset and vrin lowered to 1.88.
> It's stable and I am still lowering voltages and ram timings but this is a good compromise , I'm leaving uncore at 3.5 because I think my MB does not have the oc socket.
> The vcore is the only sure minimum voltage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


and how did OC go?


----------



## patryk

hi

Realbench how many hours would I have test for to be reliable?


----------



## Streetdragon

Realbench i say 4hours min on full ram.

while testing watch some movies or so. some extra stress. I had a "stable" realbnchrun for 2 hours. after opening the browser and watch a bit youtube i got soe heavy laggs and freezes. little bump in vcore and then i was able to stresstest and youtube(2k)


----------



## GunnzAkimbo

come to the conclusion that motherboard makes all the difference for OC, power delivery and stability with certain volts.

This msi board i have is quite hopeless.


----------



## patryk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Streetdragon*
> 
> Realbench i say 4hours min on full ram.
> 
> while testing watch some movies or so. some extra stress. I had a "stable" realbnchrun for 2 hours. after opening the browser and watch a bit youtube i got soe heavy laggs and freezes. little bump in vcore and then i was able to stresstest and youtube(2k)




only when I move the mouse gets FREEZ but after a few seconds i can keep moving


----------



## Streetdragon

looks good








little/short freezes are normal. Its a stresstest so the rig has somethign else to do then movr your mouse xD


----------



## patryk

that's what FULL HD (assasin creed origin) looks like for me monitor 4k and I can not set otherwise? hm



Wither 3 no problem full hd or 4k scaling throughout the image
any help?


----------



## Desolutional

DPI scaling is 200% right? Right click the app and set display scaling mode to System or System (Enhanced). It only happens in borderless windowed or windowed mode.


----------



## patryk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> DPI scaling is 200% right? Right click the app and set display scaling mode to System or System (Enhanced). It only happens in borderless windowed or windowed mode.


System scaling is 175%
I set scaling mode to System and System (Enhanced)

and none of the above options have changed this


----------



## Desolutional

Does it work properly in exclusive fullscreen mode? That will rule out issues with GPU or display scaling.


----------



## patryk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Does it work properly in exclusive fullscreen mode? That will rule out issues with GPU or display scaling.


If there is no problem with Crysis 3 and witcher 3
it means it will not be GPU fault or scaling
i try exclusive fullscreen and fullscreen and the same thing happens
but the problem only occurs in Assasin Creed origins


----------



## patryk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Does it work properly in exclusive fullscreen mode? That will rule out issues with GPU or display scaling.


Hi
the problem started with the first start of the AC
the picture was so enlarged that I could only press "play"
he only saved me alt / ctrl / delete
the second time the game is properly started in 4K
but with an error at a lower resolution
I set everything that was possible but the problem still occurs


----------



## Agent-A01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patryk*
> 
> Hi
> the problem started with the first start of the AC
> the picture was so enlarged that I could only press "play"
> he only saved me alt / ctrl / delete
> the second time the game is properly started in 4K
> but with an error at a lower resolution
> I set everything that was possible but the problem still occurs


You need to enable Display scaling set to GPU(or try monitor) in NVCPL.


----------



## patryk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent-A01*
> 
> You need to enable Display scaling set to GPU(or try monitor) in NVCPL.


I swapped MONITOR on GPU and it's the same as it was


----------



## HeadlessKnight

After my old 5820k showed signs of dying. I got a new one through RMA. The new one has one of the cores at 1.16V at stock, lowest core VID is 1.096V, this is the first time I see this huge variance in VID between cores. I can't even use offset voltage without making big compromises. Absolute garbage!


----------



## sblantipodi

hope to see a video like this with a 5820K/5930K


----------



## Streetdragon

Yes that would be nice


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeadlessKnight*
> 
> After my old 5820k showed signs of dying. I got a new one through RMA. The new one has one of the cores at 1.16V at stock, lowest core VID is 1.096V, this is the first time I see this huge variance in VID between cores. I can't even use offset voltage without making big compromises. Absolute garbage!


That sounds really weird, does the same issue occur with manual Vcore?


----------



## HeadlessKnight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> That sounds really weird, does the same issue occur with manual Vcore?


No. At manual the variance between VIDs is 0.003V which is normal. However using Adaptive and Offset voltage is not a good idea since the weak core runs at 0.065V more than the best core.


----------



## ThrashZone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeadlessKnight*
> 
> After my old 5820k showed signs of dying. I got a new one through RMA. The new one has one of the cores at 1.16V at stock, lowest core VID is 1.096V, this is the first time I see this huge variance in VID between cores. I can't even use offset voltage without making big compromises. Absolute garbage!


Hi,
Which bios ?
I use offset mode of +0.175 on 2101 everything seems fine :/
https://valid.x86.fr/9c1g34


----------



## HeadlessKnight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThrashZone*
> 
> Hi,
> Which bios ?
> I use offset mode of +0.175 on 2101 everything seems fine :/
> https://valid.x86.fr/9c1g34


Hello

It is rather a problem with the CPU than the BIOS or Mobo.
To run this CPU at 4.2 GHz when I put offset at +0.170. The highest VID will go to 1.331v which I am not very comfortable with.
It also has a very weak IMC. It gave me a lot of trouble to work with DDR4-3000.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeadlessKnight*
> 
> It also has a very weak IMC. It gave me a lot of trouble to work with DDR4-3000.


Find a stable VCCSA, raise VTT by raising both 1.05V VCCIO voltages to around 1.10V to 1.15V, set DRAM to 2666MHz and lower timings as much as possible, not all hope is lost.









Just be grateful we don't have to deal with Ryzen's reliance on DRAM frequency aka Infinity Fabric - now that is annoying.

Also correct me if I'm wrong, but VID isn't the voltage the core is supplied with when running turbo boost.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

VID is the requested voltage by the CPU, core voltage is the actual voltage afaik.


----------



## ThrashZone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeadlessKnight*
> 
> Hello
> 
> It is rather a problem with the CPU than the BIOS or Mobo.
> To run this CPU at 4.2 GHz when I put offset at +0.170. The highest VID will go to 1.331v which I am not very comfortable with.
> It also has a very weak IMC. It gave me a lot of trouble to work with DDR4-3000.


Hi,
Any bios over 2101 was mostly for X series chips which are well known to be heaters because of over voltages on auto.
Pretty much why I have stuck with 2101 since I still have a 5930k


----------



## HeadlessKnight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Find a stable VCCSA, raise VTT by raising both 1.05V VCCIO voltages to around 1.10V to 1.15V, set DRAM to 2666MHz and lower timings as much as possible, not all hope is lost.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just be grateful we don't have to deal with Ryzen's reliance on DRAM frequency aka Infinity Fabric - now that is annoying.


Thanks for the tips. But I gave up on that CPU and sold it on eBay







. Will be looking through some used binned 5960Xs on eBay. It is currently the most balanced X99 CPU out there IMO. 5960Xs usually clock the highest too due to Intel keeping the best chips for them considering they were the top-dogs back in the day.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Also correct me if I'm wrong, but VID isn't the voltage the core is supplied with when running turbo boost.


By core VID I meant the assigned voltage per core. Each of the cores in your CPU has its own VID to uniquely identify it. HWINFO can show you the core VID of each of your cores.



The second 5820K I got from RMA had the highest at 1.160V while the lowest at 1.096V. So when I use +0.170 offset the highest core will go to 1.330V and lowest to 1.267V.
It is a bit ironic considering it is a J batch CPU and how much praise those got here on OCN. In-fact it is significantly worse than my previous L503 batch chip which was produced in January 2015.
But probably my sample wasn't representative and was a below average chip.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThrashZone*
> 
> Hi,
> Any bios over 2101 was mostly for X series chips which are well known to be heaters because of over voltages on auto.
> Pretty much why I have stuck with 2101 since I still have a 5930k


I don't think it is a problem with the bios but I wasn't lucky with that particular chip. The only thing that I have to watch out is VCCIO voltage since this board on Auto can go to some crazy high value on it like 1.25V or something.


----------



## Sjonnieh

I was tinkering for 10min and got this oc, to scared to go past 1.3v though

https://valid.x86.fr/m5q9uf


----------



## bonomork

stable ? temps ?


----------



## Sjonnieh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bonomork*
> 
> stable ? temps ?


75c on 100% load and i dont know if its stable enough just did it for fun, i switched back to my stable 4,5ghz @ 1.125v max 65c on 100% load.
I could prolly try 5.1ghz @ 1.350v but im fine for now


----------



## bonomork

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sjonnieh*
> 
> 75c on 100% load and i dont know if its stable enough just did it for fun, i switched back to my stable 4,5ghz @ 1.125v max 65c on 100% load.
> I could prolly try 5.1ghz @ 1.350v but im fine for now


Your chip seems very good, my 5820k is stable 4,4GHz @ 1,265v. I've tried to increase the vcore @1,3 for the 4,5 GHz but no way to keep it stable. I do not know if I'm missing something. Can you share your BIOS stable settings just to check my oc ?


----------



## Sjonnieh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bonomork*
> 
> Your chip seems very good, my 5820k is stable 4,4GHz @ 1,265v. I've tried to increase the vcore @1,3 for the 4,5 GHz but no way to keep it stable. I do not know if I'm missing something. Can you share your BIOS stable settings just to check my oc ?


yes ofc,


----------



## bonomork

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sjonnieh*
> 
> yes ofc,
> 
> Thank you m8


----------



## ThrashZone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sjonnieh*
> 
> I was tinkering for 10min and got this oc, to scared to go past 1.3v though
> 
> https://valid.x86.fr/m5q9uf


Hi,
Not bad








Memory and Uncore/ cache looks default/ auto too
Loop is working well at 74c


----------



## Sjonnieh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThrashZone*
> 
> Hi,
> Not bad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Memory and Uncore/ cache looks default/ auto too
> Loop is working well at 74c


thnx, yea im a noob ocer so i just do core voltage lol.


----------



## ThrashZone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeadlessKnight*
> 
> Thanks for the tips. But I gave up on that CPU and sold it on eBay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Will be looking through some used binned 5960Xs on eBay. It is currently the most balanced X99 CPU out there IMO. 5960Xs usually clock the highest too due to Intel keeping the best chips for them considering they were the top-dogs back in the day.
> By core VID I meant the assigned voltage per core. Each of the cores in your CPU has its own VID to uniquely identify it. HWINFO can show you the core VID of each of your cores.
> 
> 
> 
> The second 5820K I got from RMA had the highest at 1.160V while the lowest at 1.096V. So when I use +0.170 offset the highest core will go to 1.330V and lowest to 1.267V.
> It is a bit ironic considering it is a J batch CPU and how much praise those got here on OCN. In-fact it is significantly worse than my previous L503 batch chip which was produced in January 2015.
> But probably my sample wasn't representative and was a below average chip.
> 
> I don't think it is a problem with the bios but I wasn't lucky with that particular chip. The only thing that I have to watch out is VCCIO voltage since this board on Auto can go to some crazy high value on it like 1.25V or something.


Hi,
Which chip is this on your rampage 5 if so you don't list a processor used ?
Screen shot show 4720 ?


----------



## ThrashZone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sjonnieh*
> 
> thnx, yea im a noob ocer so i just do core voltage lol.


Hi,
If you ever want to test out something just enter a cache min of 24 and a max as 38
You can also either manually or xmp profile 1 or 2
You don't list in your system spec's which speed ram you have installed 2400-3200MHz C14...... ?

I believe you are on 2101 bios though


----------



## Sjonnieh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThrashZone*
> 
> Hi,
> If you ever want to test out something just enter a cache min of 24 and a max as 38
> You can also either manually or xmp profile 1 or 2
> You don't list in your system spec's which speed ram you have installed 2400-3200MHz C14...... ?
> 
> I believe you are on 2101 bios though


hey,

I dont even know how to change cache and i dont oc ram cuz its useless in my opinion and my ram runs on 2133.
I was just trying to get 5ghz oc but thanks for the info


----------



## ThrashZone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sjonnieh*
> 
> hey,
> 
> I dont even know how to change cache and i dont oc ram cuz its useless in my opinion and my ram runs on 2133.
> I was just trying to get 5ghz oc but thanks for the info


Hi,
Often times one gets better performance increasing the ram more than the core multiplier
2133 to 2400 or 2666 or 2800 depending on what your xmp profiles are my Trident Z only has one at 3200MHz it's rated speed that is on my x299 system though.
I have 2666MHz memory so my xmp profiles are 2666 and 2800
Or one can manually set the voltage and frequency.


----------



## HeadlessKnight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThrashZone*
> 
> Hi,
> Which chip is this on your rampage 5 if so you don't list a processor used ?
> Screen shot show 4720 ?


Main rig is currently down. Already got rid of that dud 5820K and found a really sweet deal on a 5960X.


----------



## ThrashZone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeadlessKnight*
> 
> Main rig is currently down. Already got rid of that dud 5820K and found a really sweet deal on a 5960X.


Hi,
Cool the processor I almost got years ago but chickened out








6950k or x forget which is also said to be coming down in price too


----------



## ThrashZone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sjonnieh*
> 
> hey,
> 
> I dont even know how to change cache and *i dont oc ram cuz its useless in my opinion and my ram runs on 2133.*
> I was just trying to get 5ghz oc but thanks for the info


Hi,
Just for the record running ram at it's rated speed is not oc'ing it it's running it at the speed it's rated/ tested to be run at









If anything you are *under clocking it* and not getting your money out of it
You could of bought 2133 ram and saved money


----------



## Sjonnieh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThrashZone*
> 
> Hi,
> Just for the record running ram at it's rated speed is not oc'ing it it's running it at the speed it's rated/ tested to be run at
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If anything you are *under clocking it* and not getting your money out of it
> You could of bought 2133 ram and saved money


I bought 2133 ram but ill check for xmp thanks ?


----------



## ThrashZone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sjonnieh*
> 
> I bought 2133 ram but ill check for xmp thanks ?


Hi,
Okay there you have it
I'm using 2666 on my x99 and 3200 on my x299 and both will default to 2133 so in both cases it's a steep under clock using 2133


----------



## ThrashZone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeadlessKnight*
> 
> Main rig is currently down. Already got rid of that dud 5820K and found a really sweet deal on a 5960X.


Hi,
I'm wondering which of these kits to keep for x99/ 5930k :/

Corsair is an easy one 2666 c15 xmp profile 1 or 2 works fine 4x4gb kit
http://www.corsair.com/en-us/dominator-platinum-series-16gb-4-x-4gb-ddr4-dram-2666mhz-c15-memory-kit-cmd16gx4m4a2666c15

But I'm replacing my c16 with c14 on my x299 same trident z 3200
Left over 4x8gb kit
http://www.gskill.com/en/product/f4-3200c16q-32gtzb

New 3200 c14
https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232348&cm_re=trident_z_3200_c14-_-20-232-348-_-Product

So which to keep and which to sell ?


----------



## HeadlessKnight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThrashZone*
> 
> Hi,
> I'm wondering which of these kits to keep for x99/ 5930k :/
> 
> Corsair is an easy one 2666 c15 xmp profile 1 or 2 works fine 4x4gb kit
> http://www.corsair.com/en-us/dominator-platinum-series-16gb-4-x-4gb-ddr4-dram-2666mhz-c15-memory-kit-cmd16gx4m4a2666c15
> 
> But I'm replacing my c16 with c14 on my x299 same trident z 3200
> Left over 4x8gb kit
> http://www.gskill.com/en/product/f4-3200c16q-32gtzb
> 
> New 3200 c14
> https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232348&cm_re=trident_z_3200_c14-_-20-232-348-_-Product
> 
> So which to keep and which to sell ?


Hello









From my experience Haswell-E doesn't really scale well with RAM frequency like the new architectures. My first kit was a crappy 2400 kit and after upgrading to 3000 I didn't notice any difference in practical use. Save for a few benchmarks.

IMO 16GB is currently plentiful, if you OC and tweak your RAM you might get 2800 cl14/cl15 with that Platinum.

I would sell the 32GB kit now since the DDR4 prices are still high and take advantage of that.


----------



## ThrashZone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeadlessKnight*
> 
> Hello
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From my experience Haswell-E doesn't really scale well with RAM frequency like the new architectures. My first kit was a crappy 2400 kit and after upgrading to 3000 I didn't notice any difference in practical use. Save for a few benchmarks.
> 
> IMO 16GB is currently plentiful, if you OC and tweak your RAM you might get 2800 cl14/cl15 with that Platinum.
> 
> I would sell the 32GB kit now since the DDR4 prices are still high and take advantage of that.


Hi,
Thanks for the advice
It was a tough choice but I'm sending back the new TZ c14 it was just too freaking high priced was the bottom line
The TZ c16 is working fine for my needs 3400 tops out 50-50% chance it has samsung dies and so is the c15 dominator 2800 + a hair


----------



## SauronTheGreat

how much the spectre and meltdown microsoft patches effect my 5960x.... truth be told i only use my CPU for gaming ..... there was an update yesterday in my windows 10 ? was it the one ?


----------



## damarad21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SauronTheGreat*
> 
> how much the spectre and meltdown microsoft patches effect my 5960x.... truth be told i only use my CPU for gaming ..... there was an update yesterday in my windows 10 ? was it the one ?


https://cloudblogs.microsoft.com/microsoftsecure/2018/01/09/understanding-the-performance-impact-of-spectre-and-meltdown-mitigations-on-windows-systems/


----------



## SauronTheGreat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *damarad21*
> 
> https://cloudblogs.microsoft.com/microsoftsecure/2018/01/09/understanding-the-performance-impact-of-spectre-and-meltdown-mitigations-on-windows-systems/


article is too complicated, i need to know something in layman's terms


----------



## Agent-A01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SauronTheGreat*
> 
> article is too complicated, i need to know something in layman's terms


Answer = none.


----------



## damarad21

If
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent-A01*
> 
> Answer = none.


As summary if you have a processor from 2016 (coffee lake - .... - Skylake; broadwell) you will not feel a big performance impact in most of situations, if you have Haswell or older, expect performance impact, and if you have Win 8 or 7 performance will be extra impacted. Win 10 minimizes impacts.

So much better to have Broadwell or better + win 10


----------



## Kimir

Come again?
Broadwell-E seems to be impacted quite a lot, especially random write IO

https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=KPTI-Retpoline-Combined-Ubuntu

I've read that Ivy-E isn't impacted that much, good since my 4930k rig is still the main one. Not that I have powered my rigs in weeks now.









Wondering if Asus will update the R5E bios, they have one for the R5E10 already...


----------



## SauronTheGreat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *damarad21*
> 
> If
> As summary if you have a processor from 2016 (coffee lake - .... - Skylake; broadwell) you will not feel a big performance impact in most of situations, if you have Haswell or older, expect performance impact, and if you have Win 8 or 7 performance will be extra impacted. Win 10 minimizes impacts.
> 
> So much better to have Broadwell or better + win 10


is the update out ? because i did get this windows 10 update, tbt feel no difference what so ever


----------



## ThrashZone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SauronTheGreat*
> 
> is the update out ? because i did get this windows 10 update, tbt feel no difference what so ever


Hi,
Without the bios update not 100% done
Antivirus is one of the processes so which ever is being used example win defender is ready for the update for faze 2
https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/news/microsoft/how-to-check-and-update-windows-systems-for-the-meltdown-and-spectre-cpu-flaws/


----------



## sblantipodi

Hi guys, I am considering upgrading my 5930K for gaming and a little bit of productivity.
I would like to buy the next HEDT processor, when it is supposed to hit the market?

Will we see Coffe-Lake-E soon? Or we will see Kaby-Lake-E before Coffer-Lake-E?


----------



## Simkin

Cascade Lake-X is next on HEDT. Coming this year.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simkin*
> 
> Cascade Lake-X is next on HEDT. Coming this year.


never heard about cascade lake... thanks.
is cascade lake x based on coffee lake architecture?

I'm very undecided if upgrading my 5930K for gaming... I started feeling that the 5930K could be too few for a the SLI Volta that I would like to buy this year.


----------



## sblantipodi

another queston please...

after all this years, what is the considered safe voltage vcin for haswell-e?


----------



## ThrashZone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> another queston please...
> 
> after all this years, what is the considered safe voltage vcin for haswell-e?


Hi,
x99 to me is a lot more complicated than x299 is
x99 has a left and right dimm stuff that just irks me









I pretty much leave it all on auto out of confusion and it doesn't hurt unless on the newer bios from what I've read 2101 is safer than anything above which has been frying cpu's out of the blue on startup :/


----------



## HeadlessKnight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> another queston please...
> 
> after all this years, what is the considered safe voltage vcin for haswell-e?


You mean Input Voltage? 1.95V @ LLC Level 7 or lower. Try to avoid LLC Level 8 and 9 as best as you can to reduce voltage overshooting.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThrashZone*
> 
> Hi,
> x99 to me is a lot more complicated than x299 is
> x99 has a left and right dimm stuff that just irks me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I pretty much leave it all on auto out of confusion and it doesn't hurt unless on the newer bios from what I've read 2101 is safer than anything above which has been frying cpu's out of the blue on startup :/


Never owned X299. But I agree X99 can be a pain. especially since there is Input Voltage and Core Voltage which makes it hard to find which is the cause of instability to stabilize the core at first. It is true that I noticed usually 0x101 BSOD code relates to VCCIN while 0x124 relates to Core Voltage but that is not always the case.
I was getting 0x124 with my current 5960X in OCCT even with 1.95Vinput and 1.30Vcore only to find out the issue behind it is system agent being too high. Once I dropped system agent I was able to reduce Vcore to 1.22 and remain stable.


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeadlessKnight*
> 
> You mean Input Voltage? 1.95V @ LLC Level 7 or lower. Try to avoid LLC Level 8 and 9 as best as you can to reduce voltage overshooting.
> Never owned X299. But I agree X99 can be a pain. especially since there is Input Voltage and Core Voltage which makes it hard to find which is the cause of instability to stabilize the core at first. It is true that I noticed usually 0x101 BSOD code relates to VCCIN while 0x124 relates to Core Voltage but that is not always the case.
> I was getting 0x124 with my current 5960X in OCCT even with 1.95Vinput and 1.30Vcore only to find out the issue behind it is system agent being too high. Once I dropped system agent I was able to reduce Vcore to 1.22 and remain stable.


Agreed for Max Vccin value.
I use my 5930K @ 4,7Ghz on core and 4,5GHz on cache. at Vccin=1.8V LLC 7.
Vcore =1,25V adaptative and Vcache=1,24V (offset mode With offset =362mV).
Passed Realbench v2.56 8 Hours stress test , HCI Memtest 1060% and 4 hours of Aida64 Cache stress test ?


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> Agreed for Max Vccin value.
> I use my 5930K @ 4,7Ghz on core and 4,5GHz on cache. at Vccin=1.8V LLC 7.
> Vcore =1,25V adaptative and Vcache=1,24V (offset mode With offset =362mV).
> Passed Realbench v2.56 8 Hours stress test , HCI Memtest 1060% and 4 hours of Aida64 Cache stress test ?


my 5930K needs 1.280V VCore to be AVX stable at 4.2GHz, 1.92VCIN LLC7.

even if it's pretty dumb with core frequency it is a beast with cache, I use it at 3.8GHz cache with +0.280V offset.


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> my 5930K needs 1.280V VCore to be AVX stable at 4.2GHz, 1.92VCIN LLC7.
> 
> even if it's pretty dumb with core frequency it is a beast with cache, I use it at 3.8GHz cache with +0.280V offset.


I have another overclokc profile:

5930K @ 4,6Ghz on core and 4,5GHz on cache. at Vccin=1.8V LLC 7.
Vcore =1,2V adaptative only and Vcache=1,24V (offset mode With offset =362mV).
Passed same stres test procedure : Realbench v2.56 8 Hours stress test , HCI Memtest 1050% and 4 hours of Aida64 Cache stress test


----------



## Desolutional

But does it pass OCCT or a long HEVC/x.265 encode? The latest version of OCCT is brutal to pass. HEVC makes better use of AVX instructions than x.264.


----------



## sblantipodi

Desolutional said:


> But does it pass OCCT or a long HEVC/x.265 encode? The latest version of OCCT is brutal to pass. HEVC makes better use of AVX instructions than x.264.


the question is my correct. my CPU at 4.2 is everything stable obviously, but I need 1.280V for it.


----------



## ThrashZone

sblantipodi said:


> Quote: Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> Agreed for Max Vccin value.
> I use my 5930K @ 4,7Ghz on core and 4,5GHz on cache. at Vccin=1.8V LLC 7.
> Vcore =1,25V adaptative and Vcache=1,24V (offset mode With offset =362mV).
> Passed Realbench v2.56 8 Hours stress test , HCI Memtest 1060% and 4 hours of Aida64 Cache stress test ?
> 
> 
> my 5930K needs 1.280V VCore to be AVX stable at 4.2GHz, 1.92VCIN LLC7.
> 
> even if it's pretty dumb with core frequency it is a beast with cache, I use it at 3.8GHz cache with +0.280V offset.


Hi,
Dang which bios are you on ?


----------



## GRABibus

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Dang which bios are you on ?


On 1802 (see signature).
Formerly I was on 1401 and Had same résults


----------



## GRABibus

Desolutional said:


> But does it pass OCCT or a long HEVC/x.265 encode? The latest version of OCCT is brutal to pass. HEVC makes better use of AVX instructions than x.264.


I use Realbench


----------



## sblantipodi

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Dang which bios are you on ?





GRABibus said:


> On 1802 (see signature).
> Formerly I was on 1401 and Had same résults





GRABibus said:


> I use Realbench


I have an X99 Deluxe, I use 3802 BIOS but I needed the same voltage even with previous BIOSes.
With the first BIOSes I needed even 1.3V to be AVX stable.


----------



## ThrashZone

sblantipodi said:


> I have an X99 Deluxe, I use 3802 BIOS but I needed the same voltage even with previous BIOSes.
> With the first BIOSes I needed even 1.3V to be AVX stable.


Hi,
All I show available is 3801 for my x99 sabertooth so far 
Thanks for the update :thumb:

But yeah I'm usually using for 4.6 1.3v


----------



## leonman44

Hello guys , just got 2 grizzly conductonaut's! I will paste both my laptop and the gpu. But I was wondering if I could use on my cpu as well , my cpu's block is the ek's x99 full nickel though , could it make a reaction?


----------



## Streetdragon

Not on nickel. Its just a pain to clean it up after a year or so


----------



## leonman44

Streetdragon said:


> Not on nickel. Its just a pain to clean it up after a year or so


Thanks for your answer , i'll use some kryonaut then!


----------



## sblantipodi

it seems that a patch for Perf Halo is on the road.
https://newsroom.intel.com/wp-content/uploads/sites/11/2018/02/microcode-update-guidance.pdf


----------



## ThrashZone

leonman44 said:


> Thanks for your answer , i'll use some kryonaut then!


Hi,
Use Noctua NT-H1 don't bother with Krynaut is bites.


----------



## leonman44

Ehhhh i couldn't resist at all, after a huge success on my gpu (-14c using this thermal grizzly liquid metal) + great success on my laptop -10c in idle and -8c under load , i really couldn't resist not to use this holy "thermal paste" on my cpu.

Very big temperature drop as well on my 5820K , its about -12c under load , now my temps are hovering at 60c with spikes around 63c (at realbench) and before it was around 72c with spikes up to 78c (same result with As5 and Mx4). The best part now is that my fans remain calm and my noise level dramatically reduced , with such safe temps i might consider to bump the voltage from 1.3v (4.5ghz) around 1.4-1.42 and see if i can finally reach 4.7ghz


----------



## GRABibus

Recently, for my i7-5930K, I switched from Noctua NH-D15 to Corsair Hydro Series H115i.
It helped to win 6°C to 10°C on cores and package at full load during stress tests, with H115i cooling (Pump and fan) on Performance profile.

And, I flashed some months ago my ASUS X99-Deluxe II from Bios 1401 to Bios 1802.
I checked if it could help to improve my overclock, and yes !!!!!

Now I am cache stable at 4.6GHz on Cache at Vcache=1.23V 

I have now an overclock which is fine and 24/7 stable for my use (Mainly games).

Cores => 4,7GHz at Vcore=1.245V adaptative !
Cache => 4.6GHz at Vcache=1.23V (Manual mode) !
32GB RAM @ 3200MHz 13-14-13-34-1T at Vdimm=1.4V
Vccin=1.8V
Vccsa=0.8V (Offset=-0.01V)
Vccio=1.05V

It is a kind of Golden chip 

8hours/32GB Realbench v2.56 :


8hours/Coverage>1050% MemTest v6.0 :


4hours Aida64 "Cache" stress test :


Temperatures with 10minutes Prime95 v26.6 Small FFT's test (21°C ambiant temperature) :


----------



## leonman44

GRABibus said:


> Cores => 4,7GHz at Vcore=1.245V adaptative !


You so lucky dude , mine rejects 4.7ghz even if i use 1.42v , no matter how cool i keep this chip it just wont do it!


----------



## GRABibus

leonman44 said:


> You so lucky dude , mine rejects 4.7ghz even if i use 1.42v , no matter how cool i keep this chip it just wont do it!


Yeah, my chip is really great.


----------



## jura11

GRABibus said:


> Yeah, my chip is really great.


Agree with above there,your are very lucky with yours chip and I would say you have golden chip...

My 5960X will do 4.5GHz at 1.22v,4.6GHz with 1.275v and 4.7GHz with 1.3v and 4.8GHz no way I can achieve with reasonable voltage,temperatures are pretty good with 4.7GHz but still I'm keeping my chip at 4.5GHz for time being,only in few benches I'm using 4.7GHz OC

On other hand brother 5930k will do [email protected] and [email protected] and 4.7GHz with 1.32v,that's with cache at 40x and cache voltage at 1.09v,for cooling we are tried like my old NH-D15 and now is under water with 360mm PE on top and 240mm on bottom and difference between the air and water we are found around 2-5C as max,due this my brother will be going with NH-D15 as is less hassle for him

Hope this helps

Thanks,Jura


----------



## ThrashZone

GRABibus said:


> Recently, for my i7-5930K, I switched from Noctua NH-D15 to Corsair Hydro Series H115i.
> It helped to win 5°C to 7°C on cores and package at full load during stress tests, with H115i cooling (Pump and fan) on Performance profile.
> 
> And, I flashed some months ago my ASUS X99-Deluxe II from Bios 1401 to Bios 1802.
> I checked if it could help to improve my overclock, and yes !!!!!
> 
> Now I am cache stable at 4.6GHz on Cache at Vcache=1.23V
> 
> I have now an overclock which is fine and 24/7 stable for my use (Mainly games).
> 
> Cores => 4,7GHz at Vcore=1.245V adaptative !
> Cache => 4.6GHz at Vcache=1.23V (Manual mode) !
> 32GB RAM @ 3200MHz 13-14-13-34-1T at Vdimm=1.4V
> Vccin=1.8V
> Vccsa=0.8V (Offset=-0.01V)
> Vccio=1.05V
> 
> It is a kind of Golden chip
> 
> 8hours/32GB Realbench v2.56 :
> 
> 8hours/Coverage>1050% MemTest v6.0 :
> 
> 4hours Aida64 "Cache" stress test :
> 
> 
> Temperatures with 10minutes Prime95 v26.6 Small FFT's test (21°C ambiant temperature) :


Hi,
Yeah I might have to flash to 1801 and see if it's better :/
I've been on 1901 and it's so-so xmp profile 2 borks quite a bit on my corsair ram possibly it will solve that issue ?
4.7 has been pretty tough too 4.6 not a problem though I use mostly auto voltage and just tweak digi stuff.

I could use some tips and screen shots of bios settings 
I've never gotten a handle on the x99 bios setting they are different than the x299 where there are a lot more resources for oc'ing it and quite frankly more straight forward than x99's bios


----------



## kikimaru024

https://valid.x86.fr/qhf69k

4126MHz @ 1.16v

I don't know how to OC properly


----------



## ThrashZone

Hi,
Bios 2101 rules for me :thumb:


----------



## kikimaru024

Upped the Vcore to 1.228 & speed to 4376.17 MHz (35 * 125.03 MHz) 

https://valid.x86.fr/556b18


----------



## SauronTheGreat

How often should one change their CPU TIM ?


----------



## Streetdragon

hmmmm maybe only then, when you see that your temps went up.
But i would do it every two years(because of waterloop cleaning)


----------



## Blameless

SauronTheGreat said:


> How often should one change their CPU TIM ?


Only if you need to...which will generally be never if it was applied correctly in the first place and was a reasonably stable TIM.

Some thinner TIMs, some with primarily metallic filler, and most liquid metal ones don't last forever though.


----------



## ThrashZone

SauronTheGreat said:


> How often should one change their CPU TIM ?


Hi,
I change it when temps don't look right or fall off from what I would call the norm.
I believe it's more about what thermal paste is being used 
My go to is Noctua NT-H1 and is always consistent readily available at any local tech store.
Thermal grizzly kryonaut is popular too but mostly only place to get it is online.


----------



## ThrashZone

kikimaru024 said:


> Upped the Vcore to 1.228 & speed to 4376.17 MHz (35 * 125.03 MHz)
> 
> https://valid.x86.fr/556b18


Hi,
Your memory is in the wrong slots it's running in dual channel not quad channel :/
Could be just because you only have two sticks though ? refer to the manual.


----------



## ThrashZone

CptSpig said:


> This OC is for 4.6 I can't find the 4.3. The voltages are ok for 6950X the big core processors are harder to OC. Best thing is to set on manual and get the 5930K stable. Than you can switch to adaptive using the manual as a guide. Now work on the memory once stable you can then work on Cashe / Ring OC. You want to keep your Cashe voltage no higher than 1.2v for 24/7. Try to keep your CPU input voltage below 1.92v. Good luck.




Hi, @*CptSpig* 
Got 4.6 here at adaptive +1.350 and cpu input at 1.9
Nothing on ram yet or cache/ ring
Got llc at 4/ cpu 140%/ extreme 
Little cooler 62c compared to my other 4.6 in the 70c range 
Realbench


----------



## xkm1948

ThrashZone said:


> Hi, @*CptSpig*
> Got 4.6 here at adaptive +1.350 and cpu input at 1.9
> Nothing on ram yet or cache/ ring
> Got llc at 4/ cpu 140%/ extreme
> Little cooler 62c compared to my other 4.6 in the 70c range
> Realbench


Wait a minute you upgraded to 3801? I thought you were gonna camp on 2101 forever!

Great score BTW!


----------



## ThrashZone

xkm1948 said:


> Wait a minute you upgraded to 3801? I thought you were gonna camp on 2101 forever!
> 
> Great score BTW!


Hi,
I read the new version had avx offsets so i updated to it and of course it might just for newer chips but not for x99 sabertooth 
Anyway a dirty 4.7 can't believe it posted lol
https://valid.x86.fr/a4c68b


----------



## ThrashZone

Hi,
Better score on 4.5 and offset mode +0.250
https://valid.x86.fr/uirf1q


----------



## ThrashZone

Hi,
4.6 at offset +0.290 
https://valid.x86.fr/uirf1q


----------



## xkm1948

This is my 24*7 stable OC. I don't dare push it further now. Replacing HEDT platform is expensive AF.


----------



## ThrashZone

Hi,
Nice 4.7 wants way too much voltage :/


----------



## xkm1948

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Nice 4.7 wants way too much voltage :/



Lower cache and push main GHz. Cache speed does not help a whole lot in actual performance, but does limit your CPU overclocking.


----------



## ThrashZone

Hi,
Cache max is 38 and auto voltage you mean go lower than that ?
By my estimate I'd need a offset of +0.330 puts it at 1.430v or so although temps weren't bad I tried +0.320 and failed with watchdog blah.... 

Hair bump on new driver
https://valid.x86.fr/hjdn18


----------



## xkm1948

You get a very beefy cooling loop it seems and your CPU is pretty capable. The limitation maybe the TUF X99 board. The TUF X99 power delivery is fairly weak comparing to R5E or R5E10. Can you get a used R5E10 for cheap? If so it would probably push your core OC a lot further.


----------



## ThrashZone

Hi,
Yeah could be vrm cooling issues under the sabertooth plastic going on no telling
Got any idea how to monitor vrm on asus boards 
Can't see where hwmonitor or hwinfo would list them as ?


----------



## Rafael_Morales

*OC 5820k + GA X99 Gaming 5 + DDR4 4x4GB 2666Mhz*

Hi guys good morning!
I have this description kit, 5820k + x99 gaming 5 + 4x4gb 2666mhz.
I have some doubts, I overclocked with fixed Vcore @ 4.6Ghz 1.324v and passed in AIDA64 but when playing Crysis 3 in Welcome To The Jungle does not pass, the game crashes in the part of the missiles.
I left everything in AUTO and went up to 0.025v Sistem Agent Vcore (VCSA).
Cache is in 3.7Ghz, but I tried almost everything.
Attempts:
Raising the Vrin to 2.0V failed.
Climbing the Vcore Cache to 1.20v / 1.30v failed.
I reduced the cache clock to 3.5Ghz failed.
VCIO came up but nothing too.
Dram Vcore from 1.35v to 1.40v also failed.
VRMs profile EXTREME also failed.
I decided to increase the Vcore from 1.324v to 1.34v it ran a little longer but failed.
I use custom watercooler and temperatures just over 70c.
Thanks in advance for any help!

Edit:
All C-States are disabled as the turbo boost is also disabled.
Last BIOS of Ga X99 Gaming 5 updated.


----------



## ThrashZone

Hi,
What does real bench do ?
I'd leave c states and turbo at default personally 

Go the digi+ power control settings and use a llc 4 see what happens instead of messing with voltages leave all at auto 
Just set your multiplier and xmp profile and leave everything else at default.


----------



## jura11

Rafael_Morales said:


> Hi guys good morning!
> I have this description kit, 5820k + x99 gaming 5 + 4x4gb 2666mhz.
> I have some doubts, I overclocked with fixed Vcore @ 4.6Ghz 1.324v and passed in AIDA64 but when playing Crysis 3 in Welcome To The Jungle does not pass, the game crashes in the part of the missiles.
> I left everything in AUTO and went up to 0.025v Sistem Agent Vcore (VCSA).
> Cache is in 3.7Ghz, but I tried almost everything.
> Attempts:
> Raising the Vrin to 2.0V failed.
> Climbing the Vcore Cache to 1.20v / 1.30v failed.
> I reduced the cache clock to 3.5Ghz failed.
> VCIO came up but nothing too.
> Dram Vcore from 1.35v to 1.40v also failed.
> VRMs profile EXTREME also failed.
> I decided to increase the Vcore from 1.324v to 1.34v it ran a little longer but failed.
> I use custom watercooler and temperatures just over 70c.
> Thanks in advance for any help!
> 
> Edit:
> All C-States are disabled as the turbo boost is also disabled.
> Last BIOS of Ga X99 Gaming 5 updated.


Hi there 

AIDA64 is not hard to pass and usually I don't use AIDA64 for stress testing or stress tests

Realbench or OCCT 4.4.2 I would suggest to try as first

Assume GPU is not OC or is it,did you check in Event Viewer what error are you got or if its BSOD then what bug check error you are got

70°C at 4.6Ghz on 5820k is very nice and I would say these temperatures are very nice

What I played last time Crysis 3 and no issues in game, in most games I could run on my GTX1080Ti 2152Mhz easy but in this game I needed to run 2113MHz OC as max and anything would crash the game

Assume game is updated and you are running latest version of game 

Other than that not sure, try above Realbench and OCCT, if you pass 1 hour then you good to go there

Hope this helps 

Thanks, Jura


----------



## Rafael_Morales

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> What does real bench do ?
> I'd leave c states and turbo at default personally
> 
> Go the digi+ power control settings and use a llc 4 see what happens instead of messing with voltages leave all at auto
> Just set your multiplier and xmp profile and leave everything else at default.


Giga X99 Gaming 5 does not have LLC. https://i.imgur.com/ycOSPZZ.jpg
I tried with XMP and Manual in the memory clock made no difference.
I am in doubt on the Uncore clock (cache).
What voltage is safe for the Cache?


----------



## Rafael_Morales

jura11 said:


> Hi there
> 
> AIDA64 is not hard to pass and usually I don't use AIDA64 for stress testing or stress tests
> 
> Realbench or OCCT 4.4.2 I would suggest to try as first
> 
> Assume GPU is not OC or is it,did you check in Event Viewer what error are you got or if its BSOD then what bug check error you are got
> 
> 70°C at 4.6Ghz on 5820k is very nice and I would say these temperatures are very nice
> 
> What I played last time Crysis 3 and no issues in game, in most games I could run on my GTX1080Ti 2152Mhz easy but in this game I needed to run 2113MHz OC as max and anything would crash the game
> 
> Assume game is updated and you are running latest version of game
> 
> Other than that not sure, try above Realbench and OCCT, if you pass 1 hour then you good to go there
> 
> Hope this helps
> 
> Thanks, Jura


I'll try these softwares.
The VGA (GTX1070) is without overclocking, updated game.
What intrigue and that in the BF 1 I played for a long period and Crysis 3 in the part that uses a lot of CPU could not stand.
Thank you!


----------



## jura11

Rafael_Morales said:


> I'll try these softwares.
> The VGA (GTX1070) is without overclocking, updated game.
> What intrigue and that in the BF 1 I played for a long period and Crysis 3 in the part that uses a lot of CPU could not stand.
> Thank you!


Hi there 

I would try these SW as first and try as well Unigine Superposition,just try if in this bench card won't crash which I doubt if its not OC

You can try play game with yours OC on CPU and lower -100MHz on core and -100MHz on VRAM as well and check if its crash

Can be GPU as well there, hard to say

Did you tried as well Watch Dogs 2 which using really CPU,if you have this game, then I would try it at least 

Hope this helps 

Thanks, Jura


----------



## Rafael_Morales

jura11 said:


> Hi there
> 
> I would try these SW as first and try as well Unigine Superposition,just try if in this bench card won't crash which I doubt if its not OC
> 
> You can try play game with yours OC on CPU and lower -100MHz on core and -100MHz on VRAM as well and check if its crash
> 
> Can be GPU as well there, hard to say
> 
> Did you tried as well Watch Dogs 2 which using really CPU,if you have this game, then I would try it at least
> 
> Hope this helps
> 
> Thanks, Jura


Many thanks Jura !!
The VGA is perfect I'm trying to unravel the magic of stability with this overclock.
The clock of the Dram is the one by factory standard.
I'm hanging on to the Clock side of the Cache which is at 3.7Ghz.
I do not know which Vcore to apply and which limit I can use.
Voltages: https://i.imgur.com/ycOSPZZ.jpg
I'll try harder with your help!
Thank you again !


----------



## ThrashZone

Rafael_Morales said:


> Giga X99 Gaming 5 does not have LLC. https://i.imgur.com/ycOSPZZ.jpg
> I tried with XMP and Manual in the memory clock made no difference.
> I am in doubt on the Uncore clock (cache).
> What voltage is safe for the Cache?


Hi,
Might have to look for your board in this section too and ask about the features it has
http://www.overclock.net/forum/6-intel-motherboards/


----------



## jura11

Rafael_Morales said:


> Many thanks Jura !!
> The VGA is perfect I'm trying to unravel the magic of stability with this overclock.
> The clock of the Dram is the one by factory standard.
> I'm hanging on to the Clock side of the Cache which is at 3.7Ghz.
> I do not know which Vcore to apply and which limit I can use.
> Voltages: https://i.imgur.com/ycOSPZZ.jpg
> I'll try harder with your help!
> Thank you again !


Hi there

Maybe I'm wrong on this,but looks like yours gigabyte X99 Gaming 5 doesn't have OC socket and no many boards without OC socket will able to OC cache beyond 3.5GHz,on my board which doesn't have OC socket (ASRock X99 Extreme6) I can do max 3.6GHz and 3.7GHz will do in some applications but not in many games,usually I'm running 3.2GHz or 3.4GHz with 1.05-1.10v as max

Lower cache and set cache voltage at 1.10-1.15v,I still think you should be able pass with 1.05v 

Max cache voltage I wouldn't go beyond 1.25v and vCore depends but I wouldn't go beyond 1.35v and for Input Voltage try 1.92-1.95v as max

Hope this helps

Thanks,Jura


----------



## jura11

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Might have to look for your board in this section too and ask about the features it has
> http://www.overclock.net/forum/6-intel-motherboards/


Maybe I'm wrong on this but looks like his board doesn't have OC socket like my,on my board 3.5GHz or 35x multi is common,but anything above will need crazy voltages 


Hope this helps

Thanks,Jura


----------



## Rafael_Morales

jura11 said:


> Hi there
> 
> Maybe I'm wrong on this,but looks like yours gigabyte X99 Gaming 5 doesn't have OC socket and no many boards without OC socket will able to OC cache beyond 3.5GHz,on my board which doesn't have OC socket (ASRock X99 Extreme6) I can do max 3.6GHz and 3.7GHz will do in some applications but not in many games,usually I'm running 3.2GHz or 3.4GHz with 1.05-1.10v as max
> 
> Lower cache and set cache voltage at 1.10-1.15v,I still think you should be able pass with 1.05v
> 
> Max cache voltage I wouldn't go beyond 1.25v and vCore depends but I wouldn't go beyond 1.35v and for Input Voltage try 1.92-1.95v as max
> 
> Hope this helps
> 
> Thanks,Jura


It will help, yes, I'll try the night!
All help is very welcome and thank you! : D


----------



## sblantipodi

is there someone here who will buy a GTX2080 to use on Haswell-E?

Is it bad to use such a powerful GPU with Haswell_E?


----------



## xkm1948

sblantipodi said:


> is there someone here who will buy a GTX2080 to use on Haswell-E?
> 
> Is it bad to use such a powerful GPU with Haswell_E?


Overclocked Haswell-E is plenty fast. They should be able to feed a 2080/Ti or 1180/Ti just fine.


----------



## ThrashZone

sblantipodi said:


> is there someone here who will buy a GTX2080 to use on Haswell-E?
> 
> Is it bad to use such a powerful GPU with Haswell_E?


Hi,
The way gpu prices are going I'm not going to be able to constitute buying an nvidia card or replacing my cards 
Limit is not the cpu it can be oc'ed if needed
Although I have not needed to change the default clocks which is fine with a 1080ti ftw3 and even on it's default settings and only maxing the games options.


----------



## SauronTheGreat

hey guys,
as we all know 4k is mostly GPU dependent, would it be ok if i lower my 5960x core clock from 4.3 to 4.0 ... would it effect the fps in 4k gaming ? i am not into video editing stuff etc .. thanks a bunch


----------



## ThrashZone

Hi,
Most stat's I've noticed only require 3.5 so 4.0 should be just fine :/


----------



## ThrashZone

sblantipodi said:


> is there someone here who will buy a GTX2080 to use on Haswell-E?
> 
> Is it bad to use such a powerful GPU with Haswell_E?


Hi,
I might add as long as your psu is up to snuff you'll be fine


----------



## SauronTheGreat

what is the minimum manual voltage you can set for a 5960x ? . i have a feeling it does not go less than 1.2V


----------



## ThrashZone

Hi,
Voltage mostly depends on clocks 
But yeah least amount of voltage would be on default clocks and default voltages and monitor it when stressing it to it's default turbo
Then you'll know where to start with a fixed or adaptive/ offset mode settings.


----------



## jaug1337

xkm1948 said:


> This is my 24*7 stable OC. I don't dare push it further now. Replacing HEDT platform is expensive AF.


Yep.... had to replace my 5820k after it died because I had it running 1.35 volts at 4.5GHz 6-8hours a day. 

Stable at 4.4GHz with 1.3 now, not moving anywhere :-D


----------



## ThrashZone

Hi,
Yeah I use 4.2 and hovers around 1.27v for an everyday no need for anything higher no game needs anything that high and plenty snappy


----------



## leonman44

jaug1337 said:


> Yep.... had to replace my 5820k after it died because I had it running 1.35 volts at 4.5GHz 6-8hours a day.
> 
> Stable at 4.4GHz with 1.3 now, not moving anywhere :-D


I run mine at 1.45 sometimes but didnt get toasted , are you sure that the 1.35v was the real reason that it died?

I feel like its ok to run up to 1.4v for 24/7 if you keep the temps under control.


----------



## Desolutional

Regarding voltage, unless you absolutely need those extra 200MHz, it is usually better to run at a slightly lower frequency and a lower voltage. The voltage needed to increase multi after around 4.3GHz to 4.5GHz is a much bigger jump.


----------



## zipeldiablo

SauronTheGreat said:


> hey guys,
> as we all know 4k is mostly GPU dependent, would it be ok if i lower my 5960x core clock from 4.3 to 4.0 ... would it effect the fps in 4k gaming ? i am not into video editing stuff etc .. thanks a bunch



You will obviously have lower performances, don't know how much it will affect your fps though, 4.3 is kinda low already


----------



## leonman44

zipeldiablo said:


> SauronTheGreat said:
> 
> 
> 
> hey guys,
> as we all know 4k is mostly GPU dependent, would it be ok if i lower my 5960x core clock from 4.3 to 4.0 ... would it effect the fps in 4k gaming ? i am not into video editing stuff etc .. thanks a bunch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You will obviously have lower performances, don't know how much it will affect your fps though, 4.3 is kinda low already
Click to expand...

Well if you are on a 60hz monitor it's more than enough , for 144hz it's ok , only for a 240hz panel would be lacking. Also 4k is way less cpu intensive than the 1080p so i would definitely say that you are completely fine!


----------



## zipeldiablo

leonman44 said:


> Well if you are on a 60hz monitor it's more than enough , for 144hz it's ok , only for a 240hz panel would be lacking. Also 4k is way less cpu intensive than the 1080p so i would definitely say that you are completely fine!


It's not, most aaa games won't run at 60fps constant with a single 1080ti.
Having 3 or 4 more fps in average when the game can only run at max 40fps is a huge difference.


----------



## leonman44

zipeldiablo said:


> It's not, most aaa games won't run at 60fps constant with a single 1080ti.
> Having 3 or 4 more fps in average when the game can only run at max 40fps is a huge difference.


I understand what are you saying and there's some truth in that but upgrading the cpu only for 3-4fps is a huge waste when you can use the same amount of money to upgrade on the next top gpu that will bring you way more fps than that 😉 

Better aim for a steady 60fps on the next upgrade so you can get a fair and justified amount of difference.


----------



## zipeldiablo

leonman44 said:


> I understand what are you saying and there's some truth in that but upgrading the cpu only for 3-4fps is a huge waste when you can use the same amount of money to upgrade on the next top gpu that will bring you way more fps than that 😉
> 
> Better aim for a steady 60fps on the next upgrade so you can get a fair and justified amount of difference.


If you have the money that is not an issue.
Those cpus are called enthousiast for a reason


----------



## ThrashZone

KedarWolf said:


> Quote: Originally Posted by *patryk*
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> I have LPX and up to 1.4v is fine on that RAM.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yours Corsair Vengeance LPX 3000MHZ 8x16GB kit (128GB) working on 3200 what voltage and what latency def. and oc ?
> 
> 
> KedarWolf--i7-5960x @4.7 CPU/4.4 cache---3200Mhz-C14-15-14-27-2T----1.40v---SA 1.128v (.343v Offset)---HCI 370%
> 
> Corsair Vengeance LPX 3000MHZ 8x16GB kit.
> 
> 
> 
> My Corsair Vengeance LPX 3000MHZ 8x16GB kit (128GB) at 3200MHZ.
> 
> Edit: I got it to 700% stable in HCI MemTestPro , before I could screenshot it was messing around in Chrome (not a good idea to multi-task with 64 instances of MemTestPro open at 96% memory and no page file) and immediately got 3 errors on one instance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't want to know how long it took to get a 128GB kit to 700%, I ran it all night while I was sleeping then all day at work.


Hi,
Sorry no spoiler but this was a great help to me :thumb:


----------



## xkm1948

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Sorry no spoiler but this was a great help to me :thumb:


While at the same time please remember his CPU was toasted shortly after running around with that OC.


----------



## ThrashZone

xkm1948 said:


> While at the same time please remember his CPU was toasted shortly after running around with that OC.


Hi,
Which setting to you look too high ?
I didn't do the Transmitter settings and cache settings that much only 0.250 total for cache
Not sure about the PCH setting is about the only one that looks fairly high to me


----------



## xkm1948

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Which setting to you look too high ?
> I didn't do the Transmitter settings and cache settings that much only 0.250 total for cache
> Not sure about the PCH setting is about the only one that looks fairly high to me


Cache voltage. Sabertooth boards don't have the best VRM. I would not go over 1.2V


----------



## ThrashZone

xkm1948 said:


> Cache voltage. Sabertooth boards don't have the best VRM. I would not go over 1.2V


Hi,
Okay yeah I was right on or a little lower than that no telling what his max cache number was 
Highest I've used is 38 with adaptive and +0.125 and +0.125 on turbo = +0.250

Even that is not for 24/ 7 usage either just temp benchmarking


----------



## zerophase

Just saw a voltage spike on vccio to 1.491 when I started aida64 with the fpu, cpu and cache test turned on. I have vccio set to 1.15. I have 128gb installed at 2666. Is that reading most likely a glitch in software? Are there any power management settings or features on the cpu I should disable?


----------



## ThrashZone

Hi,
Are you using full manual mode sounds like you aren't.


----------



## zerophase

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Are you using full manual mode sounds like you aren't.


I had fully manual mode enabled during that spike. Since then I've switched to adaptive for the core, while keeping the cache on manual. I tried putting the cache in offset, but I was getting lockups in adaptive, or if I didn't have the cache set to a 41 min and max multiplier. Think that lock up had something to do with memory training. Can the cache's speed impact training?

I guess the spike could always just be from the modifications to the socket RVE has.


----------



## ThrashZone

Hi,
Cache at 41 is pretty high 
I've only gone to 38 personally but dial it down to 32 it really makes little difference in benchmark scores higher but the quirks increase past 32 I've found 
But I use offset +0.125 on 32 seems fine right around 1v.
Might push vccio's and pch a little instead at around 1.1 pch a little lower than that 0.8..


----------



## zerophase

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Cache at 41 is pretty high
> I've only gone to 38 personally but dial it down to 32 it really makes little difference in benchmark scores higher but the quirks increase past 32 I've found
> But I use offset +0.125 on 32 seems fine right around 1v.
> Might push vccio's and pch a little instead at around 1.1 pch a little lower than that 0.8..


I'm using an RVE. Think I've heard their socket modifications allow the cache to run a bit higher. Just a bit confused why I would be getting freezes at boot up if I don't peg the cache to one frequency. I'll have to double check my voltages, but I think vcache is at 1.15, vccio 1.1, and vccsa 1.15. The pch voltage helps with cache stability?


----------



## ThrashZone

Hi,
I have vccsa 1.072v max lower than vccio's 1.109v
pch core 1.109v and pch i/o 1.522v
pch and vccio's look at the standard they are the same or at least on x99 sabertooth.

vccsa is supposed to be within or max lower 0.05 of vccio's not sure why it seems the opposite would be true but that is what I've read 

I may end up lowering pch core I'm testing it now.


----------



## zerophase

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> I have vccsa 1.072v max lower than vccio's 1.109v
> pch core 1.109v and pch i/o 1.522v
> pch and vccio's look at the standard they are the same or at least on x99 sabertooth.
> 
> vccsa is supposed to be within or max lower 0.05 of vccio's not sure why it seems the opposite would be true but that is what I've read
> 
> I may end up lowering pch core I'm testing it now.


I'll need to double check my settings in the bios when I get the chance. (have a disk shrinking operation going that's taking forever) I just put in the suggested values from the Intel ram overclocking 24/7 stable thread. vccio and vccsa might actually have their values swapped.


----------



## ThrashZone

Hi,
Just lowered pch core 4 bumps down to 1.075 from 1.1 see how that works 

I believe it depends on just how oc'ing the ram one is doing I'm only using 2666c15 at 2800 so not a lot going on here


----------



## deegzor

Hello fellow haswell-e enthusiasts!

I'm in a kind of pickle with my ddr4 stability and speeds. All help is much appreciated! 

Here's my rig:
Asus x99 rampage V/u3.1
Intel i7-5820k
G.Skill f4-3000c15Q-32GRK
Evga G2 850w gold
Samsung evo 960 m.2 ssd 250gb (main drive for os)
Nvidia gtx 1070
Samsung evo 850 128gb x3
Samsung hdd 3tb
Nzxt Kraken x62
Arctic Accelero Hybrid III-120

So getting back to the actual issue i'm having, i haven't been able to get my system to post even to bios with xmp settings. So i set all settings manually but still everything above 2400mhz even with loose timings (19-19-19-45 @1.4v) it won't post at all. I have been playing with cpu vccio, vccsa and ofc dram voltages but nothing seems to help. Wen't all the way up to 1.2v vccio and 1.3v vccsa is there some other voltages that might help? I have tried 100bclk and 125, xmp setting puts it to 125mhz. Cpu seems to be an ok sample since it runs stable 4.5ghz @1.3v and cache 4.2 @1.29v. 

Is anyone else running the same kit? if so, on what settings?
Can someone point me to the right direction where to start? I have read many guides for x99 overclocking and ddr4 and they all seem to speak about vccsa mostly for ram stability.

added a pic of my current settings.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Streetdragon

set dram to 1.4V
let core/vcore everything on stock/default/auto
set the voltage of the systemagent to 1V
Timings to XMP and ram speed to 2800. start there and SLOW bump the voltage of the sa

Maybe give the cache voltage a little bump to. that can help. but only a little


----------



## MyFaceHole

I am running a similar kit (the 8x4G variant) and also can't quite make 3000mhz on the ram, but I can get it to 2666 and slightly lower timings with no issues. 
My recommendation is to first make sure your cpu/ring clock is stable with the increase in bclk; some boards hate bclk overclocks more than others.
You may need to increase the system agent voltage by 0.050 or so, but overdoing it will only cause more lockups than it's worth.
You may be able to achieve 3000mhz on the ram with a ram voltage of 1.36v, but focus more on the bclk side of the overclock
because x99 motherboards aren't exactly known to be good with bclk overclocks.


----------



## Streetdragon

MyFaceHole said:


> I am running a similar kit (the 8x4G variant) and also can't quite make 3000mhz on the ram, but I can get it to 2666 and slightly lower timings with no issues.
> My recommendation is to first make sure your cpu/ring clock is stable with the increase in bclk; some boards hate bclk overclocks more than others.
> You may need to increase the system agent voltage by 0.050 or so, but overdoing it will only cause more lockups than it's worth.
> You may be able to achieve 3000mhz on the ram with a ram voltage of 1.36v, but focus more on the bclk side of the overclock
> because x99 motherboards aren't exactly known to be good with bclk overclocks.


with blck at 100(stock) your best bet is 2800/3200mhz on the ram, because the multi is "stronger" there. try ith the two above posts 2800 iwht slightly tighter. if that work and is stable try 3200 with looser timings T2. Made the same with my 3000 4*4Gig kit


----------



## ThrashZone

deegzor said:


> Hello fellow haswell-e enthusiasts!
> 
> I'm in a kind of pickle with my ddr4 stability and speeds. All help is much appreciated!
> 
> Here's my rig:
> Asus x99 rampage V/u3.1
> Intel i7-5820k
> G.Skill f4-3000c15Q-32GRK
> Evga G2 850w gold
> Samsung evo 960 m.2 ssd 250gb (main drive for os)
> Nvidia gtx 1070
> Samsung evo 850 128gb x3
> Samsung hdd 3tb
> Nzxt Kraken x62
> Arctic Accelero Hybrid III-120
> 
> So getting back to the actual issue i'm having, i haven't been able to get my system to post even to bios with xmp settings. So i set all settings manually but still everything above 2400mhz even with loose timings (19-19-19-45 @1.4v) it won't post at all. I have been playing with cpu vccio, vccsa and ofc dram voltages but nothing seems to help. Wen't all the way up to 1.2v vccio and 1.3v vccsa is there some other voltages that might help? I have tried 100bclk and 125, xmp setting puts it to 125mhz. Cpu seems to be an ok sample since it runs stable 4.5ghz @1.3v and cache 4.2 @1.29v.
> 
> Is anyone else running the same kit? if so, on what settings?
> Can someone point me to the right direction where to start? I have read many guides for x99 overclocking and ddr4 and they all seem to speak about vccsa mostly for ram stability.
> 
> added a pic of my current settings.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Hi,
Your CPU Cache voltage is way too high many have fried their chips with 1.2v and yours is nearly 1.3v max 
I'd use offset mode for cache and +0.175 or +0.150 at the most should bring it down to 1.1.v or so.


----------



## deegzor

Thanks for everyone's input! I seem to have a long and fruitful night ahead of me tinkering with ram


----------



## deegzor

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Your CPU Cache voltage is way too high many have fried their chips with 1.2v and yours is nearly 1.3v max
> I'd use offset mode for cache and +0.175 or +0.150 at the most should bring it down to 1.1.v or so.


Wow really :O this seem's strange. Well thanks for the warning at first!

Here's a copypasta from asus rog oc guide "The Uncore Story
Overclocking the cache frequency is not essential as processor core frequency dominates overall performance. However, if one wishes to experiment with cache overclocking - the cache frequency (AKA Uncore) can help boost some benchmark scores if run close to the processor core frequency. 

Good processor samples can achieve 4.6GHz Uncore frequency in tandem with CPU core frequency at the same value. Depending upon the processor sample, this may require cache voltage in the region of 1.35~1.45V."


What does other people think of this or is here anyone who has actually fried his chip @1.2v?


----------



## ThrashZone

Hi,
There are several just scroll back on this thread or the haswell-e thread or even the x99 sabertooth thread 
But yeah use high cache voltage knowing a lot of cooking going on for very little benefit
Offset mode with +0.175 I used for several years with min cache at 24 and Max cache at 38 without any issues 
But have dialed it down a bit to +0.150 and max cache to 35 without any performance drop.


----------



## deegzor

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> There are several just scroll back on this thread or the haswell-e thread or even the x99 sabertooth thread
> But yeah use high cache voltage knowing a lot of cooking going on for very little benefit
> Offset mode with +0.175 I used for several years with min cache at 24 and Max cache at 38 without any issues
> But have dialed it down a bit to +0.150 and max cache to 35 without any performance drop.


 Thanks for the info, i shall search for that. Not disregarding what you saying at all, i just wanted more data on the subject 🙂 Just wondering how can Asus mention that kind of voltages on their official oc guide 🤔 oh and my xmp settings set it on 1.3v on auto when i apply that. But since cache performance is only seen on benchmarks no reason to take the risk for 24/7 oc, benching is a whole another thing. Btw here is what i have stable now. Anything that i might be able to tighten semi easy?


----------



## ThrashZone

Hi,
For memory advice i'd post in the 24/7 memory stability thread 
http://www.overclock.net/forum/5-in...-intel-ddr4-24-7-memory-stability-thread.html


----------



## zipeldiablo

Hum, my cpu goes up to 90degrees during aida 64 load for the last test.
I have custom curves on my fans but they don't trigger hard enough it seems, the temp is high for like a 1second or 2 max.

Cpu is 5960x at 4.2ghz watercooled with two 480mm radiator (gpu in the loop aswell).
Temp in idle is 40degrees and 25 for the gpu.

Does that seem normal or did i apply the thermal paste badly?
I wanted to overclocked a bit more but if it can't even handle aida64 without overheating...


----------



## Vlada011

Guys, can you tell me your opinion.
How long X99 platform should serf for gaming purpose on 4K resolution with some new Graphic Card.

Please I would like to hear real answer, not from guys who change every 1-2 year platform and 10 fps less present as bottleneck.
I have i7-5820K at the moment, but over time I will upgrade on 8 core to be similar to newer processors with 8 cores,
Maybe even 10 if price drop, OC to 4.3GHz or 8 core to 4.4-4.5GHz.

My opinion is overclocked could serve 3 years more as brain for high end GeForce GPU.
After that will need new platform. I must warn that M.2 RAID 0 and similar advantages are not necessary for me.
I will try to see is it possible somehow with some mod and advice of experts to install 2x M.2 on PCI-E adapter and to serve as boot driver.
I think I saw solution over net and could be done. Off course later when CPU with 40 PCI-E lanes replace mine.

I ask this because economic situation and I have no money to change platform before I really need, than I must estimate performance of newer generations and when difference become 50% core vs core for same clock than could think about upgrade.


----------



## jura11

zipeldiablo said:


> Hum, my cpu goes up to 90degrees during aida 64 load for the last test.
> I have custom curves on my fans but they don't trigger hard enough it seems, the temp is high for like a 1second or 2 max.
> 
> Cpu is 5960x at 4.2ghz watercooled with two 480mm radiator (gpu in the loop aswell).
> Temp in idle is 40degrees and 25 for the gpu.
> 
> Does that seem normal or did i apply the thermal paste badly?
> I wanted to overclocked a bit more but if it can't even handle aida64 without overheating...


Hi there 

What block do you have? 

What water temperature do you have during the tesr and what ambient? 

What temperatures did you have with previous cooling? 

What voltage are you running on yours 5960x? 

Previously have owned bad OC 5960x which later on failed or rather IMC has failed on that chip, I couldn't push that chip above 4.4GHz if yes then voltage has been just absurd or way too high for my liking, I run 4.3GHz as max with 1.315v, temperatures with 4.3GHz has been high or higher than with 5820k, later on I filled RMA and Intel send me new 5960x which is way better OC and now running 4.5Ghz at 1.22v or 4.6Ghz at 1.25v

Usually or normally my water temperature is during any stress test is in 1-3°C as max but my water loop consist from several radiators 

420mm should be more than enough for CPU and GPU, have run for while 5960x on my previous loop where I have run 360mm radiator on top and 240mm on bottom and that's with 3* GPUs in loop and never have issues with cooling such loop, although water delta T has been bit higher with such loop when I rendered or when I mining etc

I swapped pater on my EK Supermacy EVO for Aquacomputer Kryos and my temperatures dropped by quite a bit 

Check as first block, if you are have EK Supermacy then please check if you it hasn't been badly assembled and check as well if IN and OUT is correct, picture of loop would help too

I would have check as well TIM,what TIM did you used, usually rice dot of the TIM middle of the CPU would be sufficient, running same way on my 5960x

Hope this helps 

Thanks, Jura


----------



## jura11

Vlada011 said:


> Guys, can you tell me your opinion.
> How long X99 platform should serf for gaming purpose on 4K resolution with some new Graphic Card.
> 
> Please I would like to hear real answer, not from guys who change every 1-2 year platform and 10 fps less present as bottleneck.
> I have i7-5820K at the moment, but over time I will upgrade on 8 core to be similar to newer processors with 8 cores,
> Maybe even 10 if price drop, OC to 4.3GHz or 8 core to 4.4-4.5GHz.
> 
> My opinion is overclocked could serve 3 years more as brain for high end GeForce GPU.
> After that will need new platform. I must warn that M.2 RAID 0 and similar advantages are not necessary for me.
> I will try to see is it possible somehow with some mod and advice of experts to install 2x M.2 on PCI-E adapter and to serve as boot driver.
> I think I saw solution over net and could be done. Off course later when CPU with 40 PCI-E lanes replace mine.
> 
> I ask this because economic situation and I have no money to change platform before I really need, than I must estimate performance of newer generations and when difference become 50% core vs core for same clock than could think about upgrade.


Hi there 

I'm right now on X99 I think 2-3 years and I was looking to upgrade,as I use my PC for rendering more than for gaming although I do game as well at 1440p, I planned to upgrade to X299 but 8 SATA ports is not enough for me and I would need board with at least 7 PCI_E slots etc, have borrowed from friemd his 7900x and his board for testing and been surprised with temperatures etc and power draw, I will be probably waiting on ThreadRipper 2 and will see how it be performing 

If you are on 5820k then I would suggest get 5960x which is very nice CPU and depending on location can be bought for reasonable money now,but still not sure if I would do that when you can pick up 8700k or Ryzen 2700/2700x for same money

In 1440p or 4k you are still more likely to be limited by GPU than CPU, I have prior X99 been on X58 and X5670 OC to 4.2GHz and I run on that build Titan X SC and difference between the X58 and Z97 4790k has been minimal in gaming as I always played games in 1440p,same applied for gaming with X99 and Z97 which I owned for 2-3 months and been so unhappy with my 4790k and went with X99 

With newer CPU IPC will improve as always with every generation of the CPU, I still prefer to use X99 on my builds 

I was thinking get as well 6950x but I will wait a bit more time and then I will be getting one as well 

Hope this helps 

Thanks, Jura


----------



## Vlada011

Yes I wait i7-5960X from some reliable seller to show up on EBAY.
Soon my friend should get license for importing from USA and China without tax, 
now have only from Europe and he everything finish for me and could buy from Ebay, after bidding.
Real hit would be waiting autumn and than to find some i7-6950X.
That would be complete satisfaction for me, to beat second generation of Ryzen 2 with chipset from August 2014 few months before 2019.


Newest Ryzen 2 lost from PCH from mid 2014. Cinebench, Geeekbench, Real Bench, etc... everything.
That would be such marketing for Intel processors and platforms after comparing performance of 
overclocked i7-6950X vs 2700X example or 2800X overclocked.

Threadripper is great platform, no doubt, special for work.
But we are at the moment where 4.5GHz no matter on number of core mean a lot.
Or games suffer. At least 4.5GHz and more cores to compensate difference from 5.0GHz and i7-8700K example.
This new Intel Anniversary Edition will be great, pure gaming CPU. 
Only I could change minds if Intel launch successor of i7-8700K with 8 cores and pump 4.5GHz Turbo default, 
100-110W power consumption with Intel HD GPU for damn 4K UHD BluRay. Only Kaby suport I heared.


----------



## zipeldiablo

jura11 said:


> Hi there
> 
> What block do you have?
> 
> What water temperature do you have during the tesr and what ambient?
> 
> What temperatures did you have with previous cooling?
> 
> What voltage are you running on yours 5960x?
> 
> Usually or normally my water temperature is during any stress test is in 1-3°C as max but my water loop consist from several radiators
> 
> 420mm should be more than enough for CPU and GPU.
> 
> Check as first block, if you are have EK Supermacy then please check if you it hasn't been badly assembled and check as well if IN and OUT is correct, picture of loop would help too
> 
> I would have check as well TIM,what TIM did you used, usually rice dot of the TIM middle of the CPU would be sufficient, running same way on my 5960x
> 
> Hope this helps
> 
> Thanks, Jura


I have a supremacy evo from ek

edit : so yeah, apparently the lines in the bottom (the nickel part) are not in the correct direction, which i assume is the reason why there is so many air bubbles inside the waterblock, godamnit !
Well, time to drain the loop :'( will do that tomorrow though.
The rest is good.

Ambiant should be around 26, water is at 26 idle and during load i have a spyke at 26.53, i don't understand, if i was using the water temp instead of the cpu to control the fans things would actually be worse?
The temperature with previous cooling were very bad, like 63 degrees idle, it was a old noctua (i send my ek predator into rma, don't remember the temps i had with it).

Processor is running at 1.3v

What do you mean by "is in 1-3°C as max " ?
What temp do you reach if you run prime or aida64?
Also i have two 480mm radiators which should be 60mm if i remember correctly.

TIM is thermal grizzly kryonaut, i have the same tim on the gpu and the gpu doesn't go higher than 26 degrees idle... which is crazy considering the cpu is around 40-ish
I removed the block to reapply the paste properly because i thought it was the paste, i gain a few degrees but not that much, i would expect the cpu to sit around 35degrees idle.

Its weird seing spykes at 90degrees, i didn't have the courage to try again, don't want to damage the cpu and since i have no issue with the rest...
I did a 3dmark though, during the cpu phase max temp was at 78degrees for a few seconds while the fans were starting to kick


----------



## jura11

Vlada011 said:


> Yes I wait i7-5960X from some reliable seller to show up on EBAY.
> Soon my friend should get license for importing from USA and China without tax,
> now have only from Europe and he everything finish for me and could buy from Ebay, after bidding.
> Real hit would be waiting autumn and than to find some i7-6950X.
> That would be complete satisfaction for me, to beat second generation of Ryzen 2 with chipset from August 2014 few months before 2019.
> 
> 
> Newest Ryzen 2 lost from PCH from mid 2014. Cinebench, Geeekbench, Real Bench, etc... everything.
> That would be such marketing for Intel processors and platforms after comparing performance of
> overclocked i7-6950X vs 2700X example or 2800X overclocked.
> 
> Threadripper is great platform, no doubt, special for work.
> But we are at the moment where 4.5GHz no matter on number of core mean a lot.
> Or games suffer. At least 4.5GHz and more cores to compensate difference from 5.0GHz and i7-8700K example.
> This new Intel Anniversary Edition will be great, pure gaming CPU.
> Only I could change minds if Intel launch successor of i7-8700K with 8 cores and pump 4.5GHz Turbo default,
> 100-110W power consumption with Intel HD GPU for damn 4K UHD BluRay. Only Kaby suport I heared.


Hi there 

You are really need to decide what CPU you want to get, good 5960x should do 4.5Ghz or around 4.6Ghz depending on chip

I bought my 5960x for good price from friend, but recently bought for friend 5960x with Asus Rampage V Extreme for £450 and this has been bargain, I would suggest have search and then decide there

You shouldn't compare 2700x to 6950x as 6950x is 10c/20t CPU and 2700x is 8c/16t CPU 

ThreadRipper I almost bought but I just couldn't find board which does have 10 SATA and at least 7 PCI_E slots, it for my future build

Here is review of the ThreadRipper 1950x as you can see there is around 1-2 FPS difference in 1440p 

http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/amd_ryzen_threadripper_1950x_review,22.html

And here is review of the 8700k in same game

http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/intel_core_i7_8700k_processor_review,19.html

Intel will need to act on the popularity of the Ryzen and I suspect next Intel mainstream will be 8 core/16 thread

You will see there, what CPU to choose, I would wait, next CPU from Intel should be here around end of the year maybe sooner 

Hope this helps 

Thanks, Jura


----------



## jura11

zipeldiablo said:


> I have a supremacy evo from ek
> 
> edit : so yeah, apparently the lines in the bottom (the nickel part) are not in the correct direction, which i assume is the reason why there is so many air bubbles inside the waterblock, godamnit !
> Well, time to drain the loop :'( will do that tomorrow though.
> The rest is good.
> 
> Ambiant should be around 26, water is at 26 idle and during load i have a spyke at 26.53, i don't understand, if i was using the water temp instead of the cpu to control the fans things would actually be worse?
> The temperature with previous cooling were very bad, like 63 degrees idle, it was a old noctua (i send my ek predator into rma, don't remember the temps i had with it).
> 
> Processor is running at 1.3v
> 
> What do you mean by "is in 1-3°C as max " ?
> What temp do you reach if you run prime or aida64?
> Also i have two 480mm radiators which should be 60mm if i remember correctly.
> 
> TIM is thermal grizzly kryonaut, i have the same tim on the gpu and the gpu doesn't go higher than 26 degrees idle... which is crazy considering the cpu is around 40-ish
> I removed the block to reapply the paste properly because i thought it was the paste, i gain a few degrees but not that much, i would expect the cpu to sit around 35degrees idle.
> 
> Its weird seing spykes at 90degrees, i didn't have the courage to try again, don't want to damage the cpu and since i have no issue with the rest...
> I did a 3dmark though, during the cpu phase max temp was at 78degrees for a few seconds while the fans were starting to kick


Hi there 

This does look like you are need to take apart CPU block as looks like you are assembled block not correctly, this has happened to my friend, when he disassembled his EVO block as well and after running any kind of benchmark temperatures has been way too high for his loop, at the end I discovered he assembled his block wrongly 

My temperatures with my loop in Aida64 are like follows CPU PKG temperature is in high 50's or low 60's depending on ambient, in OCCT my temperature are now at 62-66°C that's in 22-23°C ambient temperature 

I have run Noctua NH-D15 on my 5960x as well and temperatures has been slightly higher by 4-5°C on load at same voltage etc 

Controling fans based on CPU is not optimal on water cooling builds, usually or rather normally you want to control fans based on the water temperature sensor or water delta T(water delta T is difference between the water and ambient temperature),temperatures should be same if you are fans are based on water temperature this is at least my case, no difference 

You are running 1.3v at 4.3GHz which is similar to my old 5960x which has failed

This 1-3°C is water delta T which is difference between the water and ambient temperature 

If you are running 2*420mm then you have way enough radiator space for any OC,but you need to understand you can have 4*420mm radiators and still temperatures will be similar or same, in many cases is chip itself like in my case has been my old 5960x which I couldn't OC more than 4.4GHz, 4.5Ghz has been out of reach on my old 5960x and with current one its way too easy 4.6Ghz is easy, 4.7GHz same, 4.8ghz not sure didn't tried 

If with old loop you couldn't run more than 4.3GHz then not sure if this loop does improve a lit, maybe yours temperatures will be bit better, hard to say, I replaced my EK Supermacy EVO WB for Aquacomputer Kryos and I'm very happy with performance 

78°C in 3D mark that's a lot, this I never seen,usually I have 52-56°C as max there 

Reseat yours block too and check TIM spread but this does more likely to be bad assembly of block, check again and do again few tests

Hope this helps 

Thanks, Jura


----------



## Vlada011

It's bad because Threadripper can't be pushed at least 200-300MHz more. That would be great.
1900X would be nice choice for people with possibility to buy some better model for 2nd Gen.

If AMD compare their 8 cores processors with Intel 4 core, than we could compare 10 cores old few years with AMD's new 8 core.
Why not, it's not same period. Intel X99 is much older platform.

i7-5960X is definitely best overclocker, that's true.


----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

subbed


----------



## zipeldiablo

jura11 said:


> Hi there
> 
> This does look like you are need to take apart CPU block as looks like you are assembled block not correctly, this has happened to my friend, when he disassembled his EVO block as well and after running any kind of benchmark temperatures has been way too high for his loop, at the end I discovered he assembled his block wrongly
> 
> My temperatures with my loop in Aida64 are like follows CPU PKG temperature is in high 50's or low 60's depending on ambient, in OCCT my temperature are now at 62-66°C that's in 22-23°C ambient temperature
> 
> I have run Noctua NH-D15 on my 5960x as well and temperatures has been slightly higher by 4-5°C on load at same voltage etc
> 
> Controling fans based on CPU is not optimal on water cooling builds, usually or rather normally you want to control fans based on the water temperature sensor or water delta T(water delta T is difference between the water and ambient temperature),temperatures should be same if you are fans are based on water temperature this is at least my case, no difference
> 
> You are running 1.3v at 4.3GHz which is similar to my old 5960x which has failed
> 
> This 1-3°C is water delta T which is difference between the water and ambient temperature
> 
> If you are running 2*420mm then you have way enough radiator space for any OC,but you need to understand you can have 4*420mm radiators and still temperatures will be similar or same, in many cases is chip itself like in my case has been my old 5960x which I couldn't OC more than 4.4GHz, 4.5Ghz has been out of reach on my old 5960x and with current one its way too easy 4.6Ghz is easy, 4.7GHz same, 4.8ghz not sure didn't tried
> 
> If with old loop you couldn't run more than 4.3GHz then not sure if this loop does improve a lit, maybe yours temperatures will be bit better, hard to say, I replaced my EK Supermacy EVO WB for Aquacomputer Kryos and I'm very happy with performance
> 
> 78°C in 3D mark that's a lot, this I never seen,usually I have 52-56°C as max there
> 
> Reseat yours block too and check TIM spread but this does more likely to be bad assembly of block, check again and do again few tests
> 
> Hope this helps
> 
> Thanks, Jura


Well the nickel plate was indeed in the wrong way, i gain ~10degrees idle depending on the core, still not satisfy about core temps differences, there is quite a disparity between the different cores, don't know if that's normal, never tracked that before.

That low? on aida64 temps are between 55 and 66 degrees with two cores reaching a spyke of 76 and 77, that's way better, high temp cores are 0 and 2, could it be from a bad applied TIM ?

5degrees more? how fast did you speed your fans for that? mine won't go crazy until the cores reaches 60degrees.

Yeah the chip was bad from the start unfortunatly  waiting for cannonlake-x and i will upgrade to something with better oc.

will try the other benchmarks now see how it goes.

edit : oh my, 58 degrees in 3dmark physics test, wayyyyy better 
and between 60 to 70 degrees for prime o//
Guess it is fixed then. I may come back for some more in-depth advice about overclocking, never get to run my ram at proper speed (3200mhz ram running at 2133mhz, what a pity), will ask if my friend and i don't manage to solve this.

Still don't really understand about the water temp, cause there doesn't seem to be a huge leap between idle and load, hard to say with the fans running though.

Thanks a lot mate


----------



## ThrashZone

Hi,
Not sure I would bother with thermal grizzly usually only avalible online and is expensive too
Noctua NT-H1 is usually in all tech stores locally and just as good if not better.

Pump well just crank it up more flow can usually lower fan speeds a little.


----------



## jura11

zipeldiablo said:


> Well the nickel plate was indeed in the wrong way, i gain ~10degrees idle depending on the core, still not satisfy about core temps differences, there is quite a disparity between the different cores, don't know if that's normal, never tracked that before.
> 
> That low? on aida64 temps are between 55 and 66 degrees with two cores reaching a spyke of 76 and 77, that's way better, high temp cores are 0 and 2, could it be from a bad applied TIM ?
> 
> 5degrees more? how fast did you speed your fans for that? mine won't go crazy until the cores reaches 60degrees.
> 
> Yeah the chip was bad from the start unfortunatly  waiting for cannonlake-x and i will upgrade to something with better oc.
> 
> will try the other benchmarks now see how it goes.
> 
> edit : oh my, 58 degrees in 3dmark physics test, wayyyyy better
> and between 60 to 70 degrees for prime o//
> Guess it is fixed then. I may come back for some more in-depth advice about overclocking, never get to run my ram at proper speed (3200mhz ram running at 2133mhz, what a pity), will ask if my friend and i don't manage to solve this.
> 
> Thanks a lot mate


Hi there 

I always pay attention to PKG temperature than individual cores,cores differences are similar to yours,difference between the coldest and hottest core I think under load is ~7°C but I will do further tests later this weekend if I will have bit more time.. 

Can you check what PKG temperatures do you have under load in Aida64 or Prime etc? 

I wouldn't say is bad applied TIM,if you are looking at few screenshot over here which I posted or many other guys posted then you will see same disparity between the cores or similar disparities 

Usually or normally I run my fans on my loop at 850-950RPM or if its outside colder then I drop fans to 750-825RPM as max, on my loop fans starting to slowly ramp up when I reach 4-5°C water delta T which on my new loop I have not seen(I have 4*360mm radiators plus MO-ra3 360mm) 

When I run NH-D15 fans there I run fans on idle at 800-950RPM on idle and load 1300-1400RPM as max, but this max I tweaked several times and decided to keep it at 1300RPM

How long do you have yours 5960x did you tried to RMA yours 5960x I would do that straight away 

Yes I would say so 58°C in 3D Mark is way better than previously there

60-70°C in Prime is good as well there, I would be happy there

I'm running my RAM as well at 2133MHz as I'm running 6*16GB RAM and getting these to run at higher speeds is sometimes pain and my RAM are rated I think at 2400MHz 

I bought my RAM when they're been way cheaper and I think I paid for 4*16GB £180 last time 


Looks like you are fixed yours temperatures woes which does look like block assembly which is normal, as I said previously friend has have similar issue with his block and I'm glad you are sorted this

1.31v is bit high for 4.3GHz is very similar to my old one and not sure if you will be able push yours chip to 4.5Ghz at reasonable voltage 

Personally I wouldn't go beyond 1.35v on VCore 

Hope this helps 

Thanks, Jura


----------



## jura11

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Not sure I would bother with thermal grizzly usually only avalible online and is expensive too
> Noctua NT-H1 is usually in all tech stores locally and just as good if not better.
> 
> Pump well just crank it up more flow can usually lower fan speeds a little.


Agree with this, have switched from Kryonaut to NT-H1 as well on my loop 

Hope this helps 

Thanks, Jura


----------



## zipeldiablo

jura11 said:


> Hi there
> 
> I always pay attention to PKG temperature than individual cores,cores differences are similar to yours,difference between the coldest and hottest core I think under load is ~7°C but I will do further tests later this weekend if I will have bit more time..
> 
> Can you check what PKG temperatures do you have under load in Aida64 or Prime etc?
> 
> Usually or normally I run my fans on my loop at 850-950RPM or if its outside colder then I drop fans to 750-825RPM as max, on my loop fans starting to slowly ramp up when I reach 4-5°C water delta T which on my new loop I have not seen(I have 4*360mm radiators plus MO-ra3 360mm)
> 
> When I run NH-D15 fans there I run fans on idle at 800-950RPM on idle and load 1300-1400RPM as max, but this max I tweaked several times and decided to keep it at 1300RPM
> 
> How long do you have yours 5960x did you tried to RMA yours 5960x I would do that straight away
> 
> I'm running my RAM as well at 2133MHz as I'm running 6*16GB RAM and getting these to run at higher speeds is sometimes pain and my RAM are rated I think at 2400MHz
> 
> I bought my RAM when they're been way cheaper and I think I paid for 4*16GB £180 last time
> 
> 
> Looks like you are fixed yours temperatures woes which does look like block assembly which is normal, as I said previously friend has have similar issue with his block and I'm glad you are sorted this
> 
> 1.31v is bit high for 4.3GHz is very similar to my old one and not sure if you will be able push yours chip to 4.5Ghz at reasonable voltage
> 
> Personally I wouldn't go beyond 1.35v on VCore
> 
> Hope this helps
> 
> Thanks, Jura


No idea how i can track the PKG temps, coretemp doesn't seem to allow it and rtss doesn't trigger with aida64
What software do you use for this ?

I see, i assume you have an aquaero ? how many temp sensors are you using ?

I bought it from someone on a french forum about 1.5 year ago, i don't think it is under warranty anymore, besides if i rma the chip i would need a valid reason to do so, and that would leave me with no cpu during the process :/

Tell me about it, xmpp is f**** up on x99, maybe i could get my ram to un at the proper timing (cas 14 ram) but not sure if it is worth the hassle.

Yup thanks again, i would've never thought to double check the cpu block, especially since everything except the nickel plate was in proper position.

I sit a 1.3 currently, it's a tad high for my taste, i would like to reach 4.5 but i don't want to put too much voltage on the cpu.
And .5v is not that much to play with, not so sure i can manage to reach the frequency i want with that little voltage room.


----------



## jura11

zipeldiablo said:


> No idea how i can track the PKG temps, coretemp doesn't seem to allow it and rtss doesn't trigger with aida64
> What software do you use for this ?
> 
> I see, i assume you have an aquaero ? how many temp sensors are you using ?
> 
> I bought it from someone on a french forum about 1.5 year ago, i don't think it is under warranty anymore, besides if i rma the chip i would need a valid reason to do so, and that would leave me with no cpu during the process :/
> 
> Tell me about it, xmpp is f**** up on x99, maybe i could get my ram to un at the proper timing (cas 14 ram) but not sure if it is worth the hassle.
> 
> Yup thanks again, i would've never thought to double check the cpu block, especially since everything except the nickel plate was in proper position.
> 
> I sit a 1.3 currently, it's a tad high for my taste, i would like to reach 4.5 but i don't want to put too much voltage on the cpu.
> And .5v is not that much to play with, not so sure i can manage to reach the frequency i want with that little voltage room.


Hi there 

I use SIV64 for tracking the PKG temperature but this should be able show or track as well HWiNFO but I prefer SIV64 

http://rh-software.com/

Yes I do have Aquaero, I have 3 water temperature sensors(Water IN and OUT plus one sensor is placed near reservoir) plus several temperatures probes for ambient or inside plus for HDD chamber etc

All CPU do have warranty up to 3 years, check this over on Intel website to be sure if yours chip is still under warranty, I recently RMA friend 5930k which has been bad OC too, 4.4GHz at 1.42v which has been too much and we are been able to OC his old to 4.3GHz at 1.32v as max, then we are received from RMA 5930k and we are been able OC to 4.5Ghz at 1.21v and at the end we are been able push his 5930k to 4.6Ghz with 1.26v, 4.7GHz he is able to run with 1.29-1.315v this OC he is running only for benchmarks 

RMA in my case took I think no longer than 1 week 


Can you check this regarding the 3200mhz RAM 

https://linustechtips.com/main/topic/531115-g-skill-trident-z-3200-on-a-x99-deluxe/

Regarding the block,if temperatures are higher than has been before then best is check orientation of the cold plate and check block 

And voltages, hard to say, I personally never run my 5960x beyond 1.35v on vCore and VCCIN beyond 1.9-1.92v 

Hope this helps 

Thanks, Jura


----------



## zipeldiablo

I will check that thanks


----------



## leonman44

Ahmmm guys? How can i take this off? It won't clean with just alcohol and paper... I used some Conductonaut there.


----------



## zipeldiablo

leonman44 said:


> Ahmmm guys? How can i take this off? It won't clean with just alcohol and paper... I used some Conductonaut there.


That's why you should never use liquid metal on your ihs mate :/


----------



## ThrashZone

zipeldiablo said:


> Tell me about it, xmpp is f**** up on x99, maybe i could get my ram to un at the proper timing (cas 14 ram) but not sure if it is worth the hassle.
> .


Hi,
I haven't had any issues with xmp profiles 2666 stuff profiles 1 or 2 always worked 
Even trident z c14 which only has one 3200 profile worked fine on x99 of course this is some older x99 memory 
Some c16 x99-z170 stuff won't even post at 2133 lol so that has been my only problem 

I've been using manual dialing in timings mostly because of critics on ocn that say xmp is evil but I've never had any issues from xmp profiles before even on x299.
But I'm not all that greedy either 2666 profile 2 was 2800 about as high as I ever went
3200 I'm happy if it works at rated speed lol :thumb:


----------



## leonman44

zipeldiablo said:


> te]
> 
> That's why you should never use liquid metal on your ihs mate :/


 So basically , no way ti get this off?

I did read on forums that liquid metal could lead to nickel discoloration but theres no real damage , so i am not that worried about the heatsink. The cpu on the other hand wanted to sell or rma it with my overclock warranty and in this condition i cant do either of them.


----------



## zipeldiablo

leonman44 said:


> So basically , no way ti get this off?
> 
> I did read on forums that liquid metal could lead to nickel discoloration but theres no real damage , so i am not that worried about the heatsink. The cpu on the other hand wanted to sell or rma it with my overclock warranty and in this condition i cant do either of them.


Hum, check with the others but i am pretty sure that using liquid metal on the ihs voids the warranty, precisely for this reason.



ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> I haven't had any issues with xmp profiles 2666 stuff profiles 1 or 2 always worked
> Even trident z c14 which only has one 3200 profile worked fine on x99 of course this is some older x99 memory
> Some c16 x99-z170 stuff won't even post at 2133 lol so that has been my only problem
> 
> I've been using manual dialing in timings mostly because of critics on ocn that say xmp is evil but I've never had any issues from xmp profiles before even on x299.
> But I'm not all that greedy either 2666 profile 2 was 2800 about as high as I ever went
> 3200 I'm happy if it works at rated speed lol :thumb:


Seriously? i can't even boot if i use the xmp profile on my ram :/


----------



## ThrashZone

Hi,
x99 Sabertooth is a picky board I was pretty shocked 3200C14 trident z booted not to mention xmp profile worked 
The C16 was indicator to avoid any compatibility listed for z170.. dual core boards as it seems it acted different on my x99. 
The corsair 2666C16 and C15 were no problem although the C16 worked better but it was manufactured well before the z170... were released c15 was after z170.. like 1.5 years after :/


----------



## zipeldiablo

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> x99 Sabertooth is a picky board I was pretty shocked 3200C14 trident z booted not to mention xmp profile worked
> The C16 was indicator to avoid any compatibility listed for z170.. dual core boards as it seems it acted different on my x99.
> The corsair 2666C16 and C15 were no problem although the C16 worked better but it was manufactured well before the z170... were released c15 was after z170.. like 1.5 years after :/


Meh, working on a sabertooth but not on rampage V extreme, what a sad joke


----------



## leonman44

Forgot also to mention that my x99-A/USB3.1 is dead again! 
1)My first one died after only 2 months , it would show a dead cpu error code but cpu was fine...
2)My second one didn't last long either , after 1.5 year it died too , it shows that my gpu is dead this time! Just to make sure i tried also using a spare gtx1050 and end up giving me the same error 03 or 68 with a bright gpu led. Of course can't make it through the bios and already tried clearing cmos using the jumper , using the battery and even flashing the bios!

I dont know what is Asus problem but every single product i bought from them has problems , i will demand a refund on this one , can't trust them anymore.


----------



## ThrashZone

zipeldiablo said:


> Meh, working on a sabertooth but not on rampage V extreme, what a sad joke


Hi,
Indeed but as I said older ddr4 seems so much better than the new crap :/


----------



## kl6mk6

So, my PC crashed today. Middle of some serious FFXIV gaming. Couldn't boot into windows after. Locking up on splash screen. Tried everything... i mean everything. Practically rebuilt my pc. Finally decided to turn off HT and all but one core. IT BOOTS. Will run windows with cores 0-2 on, but still unstable. Cant play more than 1 min of FFXIV. Thinking it's my CPU. Started a INTEL warranty replacement. You all agree with my prognosis? Could it be my mobo power delivery? Can possibly test it in another mobo this weekend. 

5930k on Sabertooth x99


----------



## ThrashZone

Hi,
Weird which bios are you on ?
2101 seems to be fine 
I tried the newer bios but chickened out and went back to 2101 

x99 sabertooth bios page is blank wonder if asus has another update coming soon 
http://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/SABERTOOTH_X99/HelpDesk/


----------



## PloniAlmoni

After an optical drive fried my x99/5820k system and for a couple of year's or more worth of running an AMD FX 8320e replacement that chokes my GTX 1070 even if overclocked, I finally bid on a 5930k on eBay to put in the replacement motherboard I had sitting in a box, since there's bargains to be found for those now. I won the auction for less than $210.  So I'm going to be back to rocking a system that can do DAW and VGA passthrough virtualization adequately.  (IOMMU groups are mediocre on Ryzen 'boards, and this is cheaper than getting a Ryzen hexacore and a b350 motherboard anyway.) My ASRock x99 Professional Gaming i7 has a spectre patched BIOS available BTW, so if that becomes more of an issue, I'm probably covered....


----------



## Xaeos

Hey guys. Could use some experienced hands to weigh in on a few things. My specs follow...

Intel 5960X - All core Turbo speed of 4.5ghz @ 1.3000 CPU voltage and 4.0ghz Max Cache @ auto voltage. 
Asus Rampage V Edition 10 X99 mobo (BIOS 1701 - I should probably update, shouldn't I? This board and CPU get a Spectre/Meltdown fix don't they?) 
Corsair 16gb (4x 4gb) DDR4 2666mhz - running at 2666mhz 

At the time (a little over a year) I built this system, I was to understand that this was a moderate though solid overclock, well within safe margins on voltage and temps. Is this still accurate knowledge now? For a little over a year I've been running my 5960X with the specs listed above and cooled by a Swiftech H320 X2 Prestige. Up until my cooler started to fail I had very good temps 20s-30s idle depending on ambient, 40s-60s under load, and never higher than 70s under long term AVX stress testing load. 

Sadly now it seems that my cooler has gone belly up and temps have spiked, 40s ambients to 70s-80s under load (approaching high 80s/90 at max AVX stress test - which did NOT provoke BSOD at least during the time I had it on, rather briefly once seeing those temps). Some games seem to precipitate BSOD for CLOCK_WATCHDOG_TIMEOUT , but it seems to happen without any notable pattern of either temps or time playing. I'm to understand that if anything hit 95-100c there would be an immediate shutdown for temp safeguard with a different message than CLOCK_WATCHDOG_TIMEOUT, right? Is the temperature (cores across the 70s last I checked during gameplay) really causing CLOCK_WATCHDOG_TIMEOUT? Or is something else going on?

Next, I have already contacted Swiftech and they confirm my unit is likely faulty and to send it in for RMA. Unfortunately, due to EOL of the X2 series there's no "Advanced" RMA option and the X3 series isn't yet available! Thus, I'll need to find some other cooling solution in the meantime. One thing I'd like to ask you fine Haswell-E overclocking folks is if there are any Air coolers that can handle the same OC as I had above? How about a modern Corsair-type AIO? I was considering picking up a temporary air cooler or more standard AIO while I sent my X2 away for repair, but if most air coolers can't handle the cooling necessarily, then I may have to look into either buying another high end kit (ie EK MLC Phoenix) and/or building my own custom loop instead. So I'm curious at what my options might be. 

Thanks for any information!


----------



## jura11

Xaeos said:


> Hey guys. Could use some experienced hands to weigh in on a few things. My specs follow...
> 
> Intel 5960X - All core Turbo speed of 4.5ghz @ 1.3000 CPU voltage and 4.0ghz Max Cache @ auto voltage.
> Asus Rampage V Edition 10 X99 mobo (BIOS 1701 - I should probably update, shouldn't I? This board and CPU get a Spectre/Meltdown fix don't they?)
> Corsair 16gb (4x 4gb) DDR4 2666mhz - running at 2666mhz
> 
> At the time (a little over a year) I built this system, I was to understand that this was a moderate though solid overclock, well within safe margins on voltage and temps. Is this still accurate knowledge now? For a little over a year I've been running my 5960X with the specs listed above and cooled by a Swiftech H320 X2 Prestige. Up until my cooler started to fail I had very good temps 20s-30s idle depending on ambient, 40s-60s under load, and never higher than 70s under long term AVX stress testing load.
> 
> Sadly now it seems that my cooler has gone belly up and temps have spiked, 40s ambients to 70s-80s under load (approaching high 80s/90 at max AVX stress test - which did NOT provoke BSOD at least during the time I had it on, rather briefly once seeing those temps). Some games seem to precipitate BSOD for CLOCK_WATCHDOG_TIMEOUT , but it seems to happen without any notable pattern of either temps or time playing. I'm to understand that if anything hit 95-100c there would be an immediate shutdown for temp safeguard with a different message than CLOCK_WATCHDOG_TIMEOUT, right? Is the temperature (cores across the 70s last I checked during gameplay) really causing CLOCK_WATCHDOG_TIMEOUT? Or is something else going on?
> 
> Next, I have already contacted Swiftech and they confirm my unit is likely faulty and to send it in for RMA. Unfortunately, due to EOL of the X2 series there's no "Advanced" RMA option and the X3 series isn't yet available! Thus, I'll need to find some other cooling solution in the meantime. One thing I'd like to ask you fine Haswell-E overclocking folks is if there are any Air coolers that can handle the same OC as I had above? How about a modern Corsair-type AIO? I was considering picking up a temporary air cooler or more standard AIO while I sent my X2 away for repair, but if most air coolers can't handle the cooling necessarily, then I may have to look into either buying another high end kit (ie EK MLC Phoenix) and/or building my own custom loop instead. So I'm curious at what my options might be.
> 
> Thanks for any information!


Hi there 

At both tests or gaming ambient temperature has been same there or ambient temperature has been higher? 

Can you test yours OC settings with C-States OFF if you will get same error or BSOD 

You can try raise a bit vCore, with this I would start as first and lower Cache to 32-36 and set voltage to 1.05v or maybe bit less at 1.02v depending on yours chip, maybe yours chip is degraded which is not very common but can happen, during the load what cache voltage are you hitting or getting? 

And what VCCIN or Input Voltage are you running? 

Regarding the Swiftech and failure,assuming you are never changed tubing or changed the coolant on yours 320 X2 or did you? Can you check if CPU if its clean and check coolant etc? 

For tubing replacement I highly recommend Mayhems UV White or their clear tubing

I have run on my 5820k or 5960x with 4.5Ghz OC with NH-D15 as well and no issues and temperatures has been good, slightly worse by 5-7°C on PKG with my custom water loop but way better than with Corsair H100i v2 which I just couldn't push above 4.4GHz my chips 

You can have a look on the Thermalright Le Grand Macho RT which performs bit better than NH-D15 

Hope this helps 

Thanks, Jura


----------



## Xaeos

Thanks for your input! 

Ambients are maybe a little higher at times but overall I don't think so, necessarily. 

I've not disabled C-States for ages (ie maybe since Nahelem or socket 775). Given how hot things can run under load now, is that really a good idea? I should also mention that it seems particular games seem to cause the crashes (ie Ubisoft titles lately) more than others. None of the BSODs seem to arrive only after the fans spin up to max while playing or anything. In fact usually they aren't loud at all until the actual BSOD itself (which most of the time hangs up at 20-30% or so until I hit the off button) .

Regarding raising the vCore it used to be stable but yeah with the current temps I'm afraid of raising it. I've actually lowered the Max Cache down to 36 but I've not tweaked the voltage. I'll have to check it out during load; I have AIDA64 and I'll put it under stress for a minute. Just on the desktop (lots of general apps running like Firefox tabs, Steam etc. but nothing particularly demanding) and whatnot its at 1.203-1.212v CPU Cache . Checking it under stress test for just about 60 sec is at 1.234 maximum, though it wasn't always that high, just the recorded max. Note this is at Max Cache of 36 and it running at 3600mhz. I didn't think this was a ton of voltage but I am worried about things degrading. This was always under auto-voltage from the board as the OC guide I used when I originally tested this said that was safe assuming my OC and temps were stable, while it mentioned that going over 40 would definitely require more voltage and real tweaking plus lots of heat for minimal benefit, so I just left it there for quite a long time and things seemed fine. 

All my other voltages were left on auto pretty much. I'll have to go check - AIDA doesn't seem to list a sensor for VCCIN - anyhting else it could be called? If you need me to check it in BIOS I will, but as I said its probably at default. 

Regarding the Swiftech failure, it has a confirmed slow leak from right up by the pump so I'll definitely be sending it in. I did not change the tubing or coolant; it has only been a little over a year after all! The tubing has gotten cloudy so I am worried about some sort of gunk in the block, despite it supposedly running Mayhems tubing which isn't supposed to have any plasticizer etc.. but others have mentioned their issues with it. I added my issues here as well along with some pics - https://www.overclock.net/forum/61-...tech-h320x2-prestige-not-cooling-right-2.html , so its quite possible it needs to be cleaned and refreshed with new tubing, but the leak alone is not in a user-replaceable area so it will be heading back. 

I've heard good things about Mayhems but I have to wonder what kind Swiftech was using on their X2s because my issue and supposedly those of others too. 

Glad to hear about the NH-D15 - do you think that the D15S version will be suitable if need be? Not sure how the 2-fan version will work with my RAM / board layout (even though its only Corsair Vengeance). The only concern I have is cost, given that D15 and D15S are both in the $80-ish range so that's almost up to AIO level, but I'm glad its better than some older AIOs. I wonder how it would stack up to new Corsair "PRO" generation? Do you think one of the less expensive air coolers could hold its own with the D15? If its just temporary I was thinking something a bit cheaper especially if I was building a custom loop in the meantime, but I may be asking too much - I know that Noctua and Thermalright have some of the the top of the line air coolers. 

Thanks for your info and time so far!


----------



## PloniAlmoni

I use a D14, which I got on sale, and got a 2011 socket adapter for it. I'm at a less aggressive overclock than you though.

Noctuas are great, the D15S is very close in performance to the regular D15 according to tests, especially if you add a second fan.


----------



## PloniAlmoni

jura11 said:


> Hi there
> 
> At both tests or gaming ambient temperature has been same there or ambient temperature has been higher?
> 
> Can you test yours OC settings with C-States OFF if you will get same error or BSOD
> 
> You can try raise a bit vCore, with this I would start as first and lower Cache to 32-36 and set voltage to 1.05v or maybe bit less at 1.02v depending on yours chip, maybe yours chip is degraded which is not very common but can happen, during the load what cache voltage are you hitting or getting?
> 
> And what VCCIN or Input Voltage are you running?
> 
> Regarding the Swiftech and failure,assuming you are never changed tubing or changed the coolant on yours 320 X2 or did you? Can you check if CPU if its clean and check coolant etc?
> 
> For tubing replacement I highly recommend Mayhems UV White or their clear tubing
> 
> I have run on my 5820k or 5960x with 4.5Ghz OC with NH-D15 as well and no issues and temperatures has been good, slightly worse by 5-7°C on PKG with my custom water loop but way better than with Corsair H100i v2 which I just couldn't push above 4.4GHz my chips
> 
> You can have a look on the Thermalright Le Grand Macho RT which performs bit better than NH-D15
> 
> Hope this helps
> 
> Thanks, Jura


How much volts at 4.5 on air on the hexacore?


----------



## jura11

Hi there

If you are getting these BSOD only in specific games then I would suspect its not yours OC this causing, maybe you can try run something like is Realbench for few hours if you will get BSOD, OCCT I would only recommend 4.4.2, usually in OCCT you will need to run higher voltage than any other SW

That's a lot cache voltage for 36x, I would try 1.15v for cache which should be OK, on my 5960x I'm running same 36* with 1.05v and for 4.5Ghz OC I'm running 1.22v,4.6Ghz needs 1.25v and 4.7GHz needs 1.285v but these voltage at 4.6Ghz or 4.7GHz are stable only for quick benches or rendering etc, they're not stable in OCCT but stable in Realbench

For VCCIN or Input Voltage I would suggest 1.92-1.95v this works for me,can you try check VCCIN in HWiNFO or SIV64?

If tubing is cloudy,not sure if its plasticizer I would say no, have run Mayhems tubing and still running on my custom loop and no issues with plasticizer with this tubing there

If you would open block you will know for sure if there is any gunk or plasticizer, if temperatures are worse then I would open the block, not sure if you will loose warranty by opening block which you shouldn't there

But this does look like its failing yours Swiftech H320 and I would RMA 

I would thought so Swiftech used or using Mayhems tubing on their AIO kits

I have run NH-D15 with Corsair Vengeance LPX RAM without the issue

Difference between NH-D15 and NH-D15S, NH-D15S have or using single fan and D15 using two fans, performance is very similar and D15 performs around 2-3°C better but in many cases they performs pretty much on par

Yes I agree $80 is a lot for air cooler, but its great cooler and if I would go from custom water loop I would go back to air, have bad experience with Corsair CLC/AIO and I wouldn't touch them

Less expensive coolers, have look on Raijintek Thesis or Thermalright Le Grand Macho RT which are usually cheaper than Noctua coolers

Not sure on new Corsair Pro range as I never run this and I would only speculate how this Corsair Pro 150 performs

If you will be spending $150 for cooler then I would consider spend bit more and go with custom water loop, XSPC Raystorm kits are nicely priced 


Hope this helps 

Thanks, Jura


----------



## jura11

PloniAlmoni said:


> How much volts at 4.5 on air on the hexacore?


Hi there 

What I remember I run 1.279v in Realbench or rendering or gaming but in OCCT 4.4.2 I needed to raise voltage to 1.288-1.29v and 4.6Ghz would need 1.31v and for OCCT 4.4.2 I needed to raise voltage to 1.34v

Screenshot of 4.5Ghz 

https://www.overclock.net/photopost/data/1567117/2/2e/2efa0a48_OCCTResultII.jpeg

4.6Ghz 

https://www.overclock.net/photopost/data/1567117/4/4e/4ec1010b_OCCT4.6GHzResultII.jpeg

Hope this helps 

Thanks, Jura


----------



## PloniAlmoni

jura11 said:


> Hi there
> 
> What I remember I run 1.279v in Realbench or rendering or gaming but in OCCT 4.4.2 I needed to raise voltage to 1.288-1.29v and 4.6Ghz would need 1.31v and for OCCT 4.4.2 I needed to raise voltage to 1.34v
> 
> Screenshot of 4.5Ghz
> 
> https://www.overclock.net/photopost/data/1567117/2/2e/2efa0a48_OCCTResultII.jpeg
> 
> 4.6Ghz
> 
> https://www.overclock.net/photopost/data/1567117/4/4e/4ec1010b_OCCT4.6GHzResultII.jpeg
> 
> Hope this helps
> 
> Thanks, Jura


Where's a link for the old OCCT? I used to have it but I forgot it...


----------



## jura11

PloniAlmoni said:


> Where's a link for the old OCCT? I used to have it but I forgot it...


Here are two links 

https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/occt-4-x-x.142762/page-5


http://www.ocbase.com/download/OCCTPT4.4.2.exe

http://www.ocbase.com/download/OCCTPT4.4.2.exe

Hope this helps 

Thanks Jura


----------



## PloniAlmoni

jura11 said:


> Here are two links
> 
> https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/occt-4-x-x.142762/page-5
> 
> 
> http://www.ocbase.com/download/OCCTPT4.4.2.exe
> 
> http://www.ocbase.com/download/OCCTPT4.4.2.exe
> 
> Hope this helps
> 
> Thanks Jura


Doesn't seem to work, stops on the beg screen and never responded. Maybe a build 1803 win10 incompatibility??


----------



## Desolutional

PloniAlmoni said:


> Doesn't seem to work, stops on the beg screen and never responded. Maybe a build 1803 win10 incompatibility??


It gives you a popup "update" message, it will stop you from continuing unless you click "No". Try disconnecting from the internet and loading it, it might be hidden on a multi monitor setup.


----------



## PloniAlmoni

Desolutional said:


> It gives you a popup "update" message, it will stop you from continuing unless you click "No". Try disconnecting from the internet and loading it, it might be hidden on a multi monitor setup.


Disconnecting from the Internet fixed it. (that's not so easy, my two cat6 ethernet cables have strong latches  )


----------



## PloniAlmoni

Well, I tested with OCCT, 4.4 GHz (with a 3.0GHz cache) is Realbench stable but not OCCT 4.4.2 stable with 1.3V vcore and 1.05 cache. 

4.3GHz with my previous 1.249 volts vcore is still stable with a short OCCT 4.4.2 test though, and as before, is Realbench stable.

It's the summertime, I think the way the second one doesn't make my machine as much of a space-heater is better right now anyway...  I would like to get somehow things more stable at higher clocks than 4.3 without using too much vcore for air and my peace of mind though... That having been said, really 4.3GHz is pretty much suiting my needs anyway, +800MHz is nothing to sneeze at.. 

By "stable" I mean no errors, BSODs are thankfully not present with either setting.


----------



## PloniAlmoni

I was happy with 4.3, more generated more heat than is comfortable in my apartment's bedroom this time of year. I just overclocked the cache up to 3.5, maybe I'll clock it a bit higher than that, not sure... I run passthrough VMs when I'm not testing overclocks, and that responds well to cache speed as things go to cache and to RAM more often when the CPU is virtualizing a lot.


----------



## PloniAlmoni

I overclocked my cache some more now, got it up to 3.8GHz at 1.1v to the cache, I had a freeze-up at 3.9 during stress testing. My CPU clock is still at 4.3GHz, 1.259v.


----------



## jura11

@PloniAlmoni

If yours board doesn't have OC socket then you can hardly push cache above 38*,I have run for while too 38* cache with 1.05v as max and no issues then I dropped to 36* and didn't seen any difference in rendering or gaming etc due this I'm running 32-36* as max

Yours chip doesn't seems is best OC'er, my all three chips like 5930k or 5960x or 5820k all of them would do 4.5Ghz or 4.6Ghz, only 5960x or 5930k would do 4.7GHz in reasonable voltage and still temperatures are very good

Although my previous 5960x which failed and been replaced by Intel RMA would do 4.3GHz as max with 1.31v

My board too doesn't have OC socket 

Hope this helps 

Thanks, Jura


----------



## PloniAlmoni

jura11 said:


> @PloniAlmoni
> 
> If yours board doesn't have OC socket then you can hardly push cache above 38*,I have run for while too 38* cache with 1.05v as max and no issues then I dropped to 36* and didn't seen any difference in rendering or gaming etc due this I'm running 32-36* as max
> 
> Yours chip doesn't seems is best OC'er, my all three chips like 5930k or 5960x or 5820k all of them would do 4.5Ghz or 4.6Ghz, only 5960x or 5930k would do 4.7GHz in reasonable voltage and still temperatures are very good
> 
> Although my previous 5960x which failed and been replaced by Intel RMA would do 4.3GHz as max with 1.31v
> 
> My board too doesn't have OC socket
> 
> Hope this helps
> 
> Thanks, Jura


ASRock x99 Fata1ity (or however they spell that) Professional Gaming i7 does have the OC socket, though they don't call it that because it's an ASUS trademark.

I can run my chip (not the uncore, that as I said above, is lower) at 4.4GHz, and it would reach the Windows desktop at 4.5 with 1.3V, I'm running it at 4.3 because I found the heat dissipated into my room in the summer and voltage annoying at higher levels. I also sometimes do some heavy virtualization (a VGA passthrough gaming VM) and that benefits from cache overclock....


----------



## PloniAlmoni

I decided, considering the voltage you are using to achieve 3.8GHz uncore, to try to lower mine from the 1.1v cache voltage I used without further testing originally. I tried 1.05 and under stress-tests it locked up, I tried 1.075 and it also didn't work under stress testing, now I'm at 1.085v and it's OCCT 4.4.2 stable.

Temps are a bit lower too I think.


----------



## Desolutional

PloniAlmoni said:


> I'm running it at 4.3 because I found the heat dissipated into my room in the summer and voltage annoying at higher levels. I also sometimes do some heavy virtualization (a *VGA passthrough gaming VM*) and that benefits from cache overclock....


You might want to reduce your GPU overclock, that will add more heat than the CPU unless you're doing 24/7 encoding.


----------



## PloniAlmoni

Desolutional said:


> You might want to reduce your GPU overclock, that will add more heat than the CPU unless you're doing 24/7 encoding.


My GPU is at factory settings. I use a custom fan curve, but it shouldn't dump more heat in the case then because it's a blower model.


----------



## Xaeos

I recently updated my Rampage V Edition 10 to the latest 1902 BIOS which I think includes the Spectre/meltdown fixes. Still having the same problems with the BSOD on a particular game (assassin's creed: Origins). I'm trying to see if it happens with any other games and/or stability/stress tests but so far i've not noticed anything. Maybe the other titles aren't sufficiently harsh on the CPU, but I have tried both Asus RealBench and AIDA64's StressTest modes and though my temps get higher than I'd seen playing the games, as I said before (ie in excess of 80c on various cores during stress testing) so I don't run it very long, but it does not BSOD within the few minutes I allow it to run. Given that the game BSODs randomly but within a predictable time frame (ie somewhere between 5 and 45 minutes of play, regardless of in-game actions) and I do not see temps higher than the 70s when playing (nor do my fans spin up audibly before the BSOD) , I'm not sure what to make of it all. 

I really hope I'm not dealing with a chip that has actually degraded, but if I was I would expect it to be unstable in other situations - frequent BSODs in other games, near instant BSODs when in stress tests etc. Still, no matter what I know that my temps are too high compared to when my cooler was working optimally, so I'm going to have to replace it. Does anyone know if the newest iteration of AIOs such as the Corsair PRO 280mm or 360mm rad models should be sufficient to cool a 5960X @ 4.5ghz ( 1.3000v ) safely? I'm considering building my own custom loop but I know that will take time, so if this can be a solution for the mean time it may be worthwhile. 

. Prior to the issue with my cooler, it seemed that everything was perfectly stable not only with my 5960X CPU Cores at 4.5ghz all-core Turbo w/ 1.3000v , but with my Max Cache at 40 (ie 4.0ghz) at "auto" voltage settings. When these issues started coming around I dropped it back to 36 just to be safe and haven't noticed any changes. If I was to consider rolling back my entire overclock ( that would be 3.5ghz Turbo if I recall, and... Max Cache 31?) just to test it, do you think that leaving the voltage set manually at 1.3v is all right for the purpose of the test? 

Thanks!


----------



## ThrashZone

Hi,
Personally never saw a need to over oc for gaming 
A basic 4.2 @ 1.25v is more than enough 
Min cache @ 27 and Max cache 33 @ offset mode of +0.125 as well is more than enough.
No XMP manual memory timings.
Also no need for any llc all on auto.


----------



## Streetdragon

Xaeos said:


> I recently updated my Rampage V Edition 10 to the latest 1902 BIOS which I think includes the Spectre/meltdown fixes. Still having the same problems with the BSOD on a particular game (assassin's creed: Origins). I'm trying to see if it happens with any other games and/or stability/stress tests but so far i've not noticed anything. Maybe the other titles aren't sufficiently harsh on the CPU, but I have tried both Asus RealBench and AIDA64's StressTest modes and though my temps get higher than I'd seen playing the games, as I said before (ie in excess of 80c on various cores during stress testing) so I don't run it very long, but it does not BSOD within the few minutes I allow it to run. Given that the game BSODs randomly but within a predictable time frame (ie somewhere between 5 and 45 minutes of play, regardless of in-game actions) and I do not see temps higher than the 70s when playing (nor do my fans spin up audibly before the BSOD) , I'm not sure what to make of it all.
> 
> I really hope I'm not dealing with a chip that has actually degraded, but if I was I would expect it to be unstable in other situations - frequent BSODs in other games, near instant BSODs when in stress tests etc. Still, no matter what I know that my temps are too high compared to when my cooler was working optimally, so I'm going to have to replace it. Does anyone know if the newest iteration of AIOs such as the Corsair PRO 280mm or 360mm rad models should be sufficient to cool a 5960X @ 4.5ghz ( 1.3000v ) safely? I'm considering building my own custom loop but I know that will take time, so if this can be a solution for the mean time it may be worthwhile.
> 
> . Prior to the issue with my cooler, it seemed that everything was perfectly stable not only with my 5960X CPU Cores at 4.5ghz all-core Turbo w/ 1.3000v , but with my Max Cache at 40 (ie 4.0ghz) at "auto" voltage settings. When these issues started coming around I dropped it back to 36 just to be safe and haven't noticed any changes. If I was to consider rolling back my entire overclock ( that would be 3.5ghz Turbo if I recall, and... Max Cache 31?) just to test it, do you think that leaving the voltage set manually at 1.3v is all right for the purpose of the test?
> 
> Thanks!


If the cooler was enough befor, than it is enough now. 
Go in bios and use default settings and play a bit. if it wont crash/bsod than your oc was somewhere unstable.

If it was the case, set ram speed in bios to the speed of the dimmsl timings auto, voltage to dimm settings. Test again. than clock than cache. I think its a cache/Ram issue. high cache speed with auto voltage = high auto voltage = not good


----------



## Xaeos

The cooler I had before was a Swiftech H320 X2 Prestige, which had its performance compromised and I am sending it in for RMA. In the meantime to pick up something quick with decent performance for the expense, I bought a Corsair H150i PRO (the 3 fan , newest model). I am guessing its performance may be close, but not necessarily quite up to the same level as the Swiftech (which used custom-grade components, whereas I am unsure how the Corsair compares), but I should hope it will be enough 

A preliminary investigation suggests there was definitely some kind of instability. I noticed that when dropping everything back to stock, I no longer had the BSOD crashes (ie Clock_Watchdog_Timeout) during AC:Origins. Once I got my new cooler I started to work things back up to my OC as it was before and test. My RAM is running exactly at its rated spec it is DDR4-2666 and I have always used the XMP setting in the BIOS which set them to 2666mhz with proper timing and voltage. This never has seemingly given me any problems; when I first got the RAM I ran Memtest just to be sure that there were no bad sectors or errors. Is there any reason to think that this could have changed

I then left the Min and Max Cache at 31 w/ auto voltage (default) and clocked my CPU back up to an all-core Turbo of 45 w/1.3000v . Surprisingly this, failed a few minutes into my RealBench test! This is alarming to me as I am sure it completed the 15 min test with ease before. I then dropped it back down to 4.4ghz just to check and this completed the RealBench without issue. Thus, I am concerned that the impaired cooling performance in the past has degraded the chip if it can no longer do 4.5 as it used to! I'm thinking of trying a few more stress tests to double check, but in the even it seems that it can't handle 4.5 I'm guessing I'll just have to set 4.4 as the target for now? Otherwise I am guessing the only alternative is to add more voltage and I'm a bit concerned that to do so would mean more heat. Is it worth giving this a try and if so, what is the smallest amount I should realistically add to make a difference, from the 1.3000v starting point? Conversely, if I decide to stick with 4.4, should I consider lowering the voltage by a given increment to see if stability can be maintained at potentially cooler settings?

Regarding Cache, I am curious of where to go from here and what is considered "high" both for cache speed and voltage? When I firs built the system I was to understand that, much like 4.5ghz at 1.3000v was an OC an average chip could handle, that it was possible with tweaking to OC up your Max Cache to be equal to your Core OC speed. However, this may take too much voltage and lots of tweaking, so instead shooting for a Max Cache of 40 (or 4.0ghz) was pretty much what to pick if you didn't want to mess with changing cache voltage. However, more recently I've heard that some people consider 40 a high Max Cache OC and that something like 36 (3.6ghz) is a better target? Likewise, since I've only worked on Auto voltage for cache, what would be a proper manually set voltage? Last I checked recently, it seemed that on Auto the voltage didn't differ very much from stock to OCed even when under stress, but if it is better to set it manually please just let me know where to start and what increments to tweak if need be. I should mention that my motherboard seems to read off manual mode cache voltage as a fixed value, not an offset or whatnot so an absolute valuie (similar to the 1.3000v for CPU voltage etc) would be appreciated.


----------



## PloniAlmoni

I don't know, I'm not as daring as some of the folks here, but if it's starting to degrade, the last thing I'd want to do is add more volts. Go ahead and take off 100mhz if that's what it takes to be stable, you won't see too much of a performance differential anyway.


----------



## Streetdragon

Clock_Watchdog_Timeout == Unstable core clock and 15min of realbench wont say anything if it was stable or no. maybe you where lucky the first time.
If 4.4 is longer stable at 1.3V lower the voltage from there and stay at 4.4Ghz. Use realbench the first test(10 runs of "H.264 Video Encoding" and "Heavy Multitasking").
If that works, just lower the voltage for 4.4 and so on. The 100Mhz less wont effekt anything!

Cache... if you dont have a Asus with the OC Pin thingy aim for 3,5/3,6Ghz on the cache. 1.2V max. Test this with aida64 cache stresstest. AFTER you core clock is stable


----------



## PloniAlmoni

Streetdragon said:


> Clock_Watchdog_Timeout == Unstable core clock and 15min of realbench wont say anything if it was stable or no. maybe you where lucky the first time.
> If 4.4 is longer stable at 1.3V lower the voltage from there and stay at 4.4Ghz. Use realbench the first test(10 runs of "H.264 Video Encoding" and "Heavy Multitasking").
> If that works, just lower the voltage for 4.4 and so on. The 100Mhz less wont effekt anything!
> 
> Cache... if you dont have a Asus with the OC Pin thingy aim for 3,5/3,6Ghz on the cache. 1.2V max. Test this with aida64 cache stresstest. AFTER you core clock is stable


I managed 3.8 on cache, albeit on a chip that isn't degraded, with 1.185V, and this is on an ASRock 'board. However, don't push cache hard though if you can't manage it, for most uses, it doesn't affect anything but synthetic benchmarks.


----------



## Xaeos

Streetdragon said:


> Clock_Watchdog_Timeout == Unstable core clock and 15min of realbench wont say anything if it was stable or no. maybe you where lucky the first time.
> If 4.4 is longer stable at 1.3V lower the voltage from there and stay at 4.4Ghz. Use realbench the first test(10 runs of "H.264 Video Encoding" and "Heavy Multitasking").
> If that works, just lower the voltage for 4.4 and so on. The 100Mhz less wont effekt anything!
> 
> Cache... if you dont have a Asus with the OC Pin thingy aim for 3,5/3,6Ghz on the cache. 1.2V max. Test this with aida64 cache stresstest. AFTER you core clock is stable


I intend to run it longer than 15 minutes, but since it crashed within 15 at 4.5 I saw it a confirmation of instability (given that the crash in game showed up again at 4.5, even with cache at stock) and likely something that the chip can't handle 4.5 any longer necessarily. Several hours of gameplay at 4.4 (and cache at 3.6 for that matter) and there was no issue, so I'm going to start hoping that 4.4 is the new stable spot and will run longer stress tests. By the way, when you say lower the voltage how much should I lower it each increment and retest? So if 1.3V seems stable should my first increment be 1.295, or something like 1.275 etc...? 

Regarding stress tests for CPU core stability, which settings does everyone recommend? For instance for Asus RealBench you mention 10 loops of H.264 Video Encoding + Heavy Multitasking (both at the same time? And uncheck "Image Editing" and "OpenCL"?)? If I recall correctly, that is an option under the Benchmark side of things, whereas the Stress Test side doesn't have those options -it claims to basically hit everything even harder across the system and all you can choose is how long (in time intervals) you want it to run and how much RAM you want it to take up. I have 16gb of RAM but I figured if I mostly want to stress the CPU I'd just stick it with the lowest 4gb option. So do you think its better for RealBench to use the Benchmark side with the options you mentioned versus the StressTest side, at least at first? For AIDA64's system stability test, I am guessing that in this case it is best to have "Stress CPU" and "Stress FPU" checked and leave the others alone for now? How long should I run that test do you think? Likewise, on Intel XTU's stress test, there isn't much to configure save for the time duration, so how long ought it to be run? Or is it really only worth using RealBench and leaving the others alone?

For Cache, I do have an Asus board (supposedly the best Asus board in the X99 era and it has treated me quite well - Rampage V Edition 10 ) w/OC Socket; one reason I purchased the high end ROG boards. So set it at 1.2000V as maximum then no matter what, even with OC Socket? Just for reference I have been observing the specs of the voltage left at auto and it tends to stay what seems pretty close, from 1.205 - 1.212 or so under stress ; this has seemingly happened both at stock 3.1ghz all the way up to 4.0 which seemed to be my previous stable state when everything was fine (alongside cores at 4.5 etc). I don't mind leaving it a bit lower and sticking at 3.6 if need be. So after CPU Core is stable I'll use Aida64's cache test alone - for how long do you recommend? And should it be stable at 1.2000v, should I attempt to lower it down to find out its threshold and if so by how much each iteration? I see PloniAlmoni said his was stable at 3.8 with 1.185; should I try lowering it by 0.005 each time? 

Finally, once once those two seem to be dialed in should I go back to the stress test utilities and use more "general" whole system settings to confirm stability? 

Thanks


----------



## ThrashZone

Hi,
Which bios are you using 
The last beta bios seems like crap to me personally.


----------



## Desolutional

In general, HW-E is quite easily to over clock.

To find a rough over clock, set C6 core and package state, set LLC to Medium or Level 5 and VCCIN to 1.95V, then set Vcore to adaptive mode a set turbo voltage of 1.20V and offset of +0.001V. Keep upping core multi and boot Windows. Play a video or watch YouTube for 15 mins, if it crashes, decrease core multi or increase Vcore with turbo voltage, rinse and repeat until you can use the system for more than 15 minutes.

Then turn off C3 and C6 core and package state and do your usual stability tests, I use and aim for 6 hours OCCT 4.4.2 large data sets. If temperature (max core temp average 80*C) is fine and system passes, then you can start raising cache. HW-E I would suggest maximum Vring of 1.20V for gaming or 1.10V for 24/7 encoding or [email protected] Test with Aida 64 for 12 hours with only cache box ticked, or use Karhu RAM Test at JEDEC-2133 spec.

Once all that is done, you can try reducing VCCIN, use OCCT to test that, same 6 hours test. Don't reduce VCCIN below 1.80V. Then if you feel more adventurous, you can start over clocking RAM, that will take a long time of testing and trying settings so only do it if you want to. Also, never use XMP to set voltages.

*For RAM over clocking, set VCCSA offset to +0.001V and VCCIO CPU and VCCIO PCH to 1.05V manually. The mobo pumps too much auto voltage for XMP usually.


----------



## PloniAlmoni

Desolutional said:


> In general, HW-E is quite easily to over clock.
> 
> To find a rough over clock, set C6 core and package state, set LLC to Medium or Level 5 and VCCIN to 1.95V, then set Vcore to adaptive mode a set turbo voltage of 1.20V and offset of +0.001V. Keep upping core multi and boot Windows. Play a video or watch YouTube for 15 mins, if it crashes, decrease core multi or increase Vcore with turbo voltage, rinse and repeat until you can use the system for more than 15 minutes.(...)


Interesting technique, the Haswell OC guide here says don't use adaptive voltage, and that's what most people use here as a guide for overclocking with a bit of a difference in the multiplier amounts to account for the higher core count and TDP.


----------



## Streetdragon

Xaeos said:


> I intend to run it longer than 15 minutes, but since it crashed within 15 at 4.5 I saw it a confirmation of instability (given that the crash in game showed up again at 4.5, even with cache at stock) and likely something that the chip can't handle 4.5 any longer necessarily. Several hours of gameplay at 4.4 (and cache at 3.6 for that matter) and there was no issue, so I'm going to start hoping that 4.4 is the new stable spot and will run longer stress tests. By the way, when you say lower the voltage how much should I lower it each increment and retest? So if 1.3V seems stable should my first increment be 1.295, or something like 1.275 etc...?
> 
> Regarding stress tests for CPU core stability, which settings does everyone recommend? For instance for Asus RealBench you mention 10 loops of H.264 Video Encoding + Heavy Multitasking (both at the same time? And uncheck "Image Editing" and "OpenCL"?)? If I recall correctly, that is an option under the Benchmark side of things, whereas the Stress Test side doesn't have those options -it claims to basically hit everything even harder across the system and all you can choose is how long (in time intervals) you want it to run and how much RAM you want it to take up. I have 16gb of RAM but I figured if I mostly want to stress the CPU I'd just stick it with the lowest 4gb option. So do you think its better for RealBench to use the Benchmark side with the options you mentioned versus the StressTest side, at least at first? For AIDA64's system stability test, I am guessing that in this case it is best to have "Stress CPU" and "Stress FPU" checked and leave the others alone for now? How long should I run that test do you think? Likewise, on Intel XTU's stress test, there isn't much to configure save for the time duration, so how long ought it to be run? Or is it really only worth using RealBench and leaving the others alone?
> 
> For Cache, I do have an Asus board (supposedly the best Asus board in the X99 era and it has treated me quite well - Rampage V Edition 10 ) w/OC Socket; one reason I purchased the high end ROG boards. So set it at 1.2000V as maximum then no matter what, even with OC Socket?  Just for reference I have been observing the specs of the voltage left at auto and it tends to stay what seems pretty close, from 1.205 - 1.212 or so under stress ; this has seemingly happened both at stock 3.1ghz all the way up to 4.0 which seemed to be my previous stable state when everything was fine (alongside cores at 4.5 etc). I don't mind leaving it a bit lower and sticking at 3.6 if need be. So after CPU Core is stable I'll use Aida64's cache test alone - for how long do you recommend? And should it be stable at 1.2000v, should I attempt to lower it down to find out its threshold and if so by how much each iteration? I see PloniAlmoni said his was stable at 3.8 with 1.185; should I try lowering it by 0.005 each time?
> 
> Finally, once once those two seem to be dialed in should I go back to the stress test utilities and use more "general" whole system settings to confirm stability?
> 
> Thanks


For the realbench benchmark test: like i said, i use H.264 Video Encoding + Heavy Multitasking and uncheck the other two and let them run 10 runs. I found this way faster unstable core clocks.
At the end i run the stresstest for 2Hours and 30 mins OCCT to be safe.
For cahce: i like to stay under 1.2V and get the fastest cache speed out of it.
And lowering core voltage... i do it more aggressive. If its stable with 1.3V, try 1.25. Test, if stable go to 1.2. if this is not stable anymore go up to 1.22. a bit lie a "pendulum" till it got stable at the lowest voltage.
But 1.29->1.28 etc is fine too


----------



## Desolutional

PloniAlmoni said:


> Interesting technique, the Haswell OC guide here says don't use adaptive voltage, and that's what most people use here as a guide for overclocking with a bit of a difference in the multiplier amounts to account for the higher core count and TDP.


Yeah that guide is also good to follow, but I've found that with C6 core states, the CPU will pretty much shutdown the entire core and voltage gate it to 0.000V. The voltage jump from 0.000V to max turbo voltage is what causes instability, but generally it'll be close to the stable voltage, if not higher. Once you've found that though, I do recommend disabling C3 and C6 as they cause a large voltage transition and also introduce latency. C0, C1 and C1E (SpeedStep) are fine to keep enabled. Also fixed Vcore is fine when testing maximum load stability, however once that's done you should be fine to use offset or adaptive afterwards.

There's a good guide about C-States here: https://software.intel.com/en-us/ar...states-p-states-c-states-and-package-c-states

Though it does seem to miss off C7 and C7s states.


----------



## PloniAlmoni

Desolutional said:


> Yeah that guide is also good to follow, but I've found that with C6 core states, the CPU will pretty much shutdown the entire core and voltage gate it to 0.000V. The voltage jump from 0.000V to max turbo voltage is what causes instability, but generally it'll be close to the stable voltage, if not higher. Once you've found that though, I do recommend disabling C3 and C6 as they cause a large voltage transition and also introduce latency. C0, C1 and C1E (SpeedStep) are fine to keep enabled. Also fixed Vcore is fine when testing maximum load stability, however once that's done you should be fine to use offset or adaptive afterwards.
> 
> There's a good guide about C-States here: https://software.intel.com/en-us/ar...states-p-states-c-states-and-package-c-states
> 
> Though it does seem to miss off C7 and C7s states.


I tried testing with your guide a bit, couldn't get it stable with OCCT at 4.2GHz, though it could watch youtube at 4.3 with those settings. I'm a bit reluctant to start increasing vcore with adaptive, because I really don't have a clear picture of how much vcore max will be. I have, as I've commented on the thread, a very stable 4.3GHz at only 1.249 volts, and a fairly high cache multiplier (3.9) with 1.085v. I am not sure here what the payoff would be for doing it with adaptive, assuming I could get it to behave itself at these multipliers or higher.


----------



## Desolutional

PloniAlmoni said:


> I tried testing with your guide a bit, couldn't get it stable with OCCT at 4.2GHz, though it could watch youtube at 4.3 with those settings. I'm a bit reluctant to start increasing vcore with adaptive, because I really don't have a clear picture of how much vcore max will be. I have, as I've commented on the thread, a very stable 4.3GHz at only 1.249 volts, and a fairly high cache multiplier (3.9) with 1.085v. I am not sure here what the payoff would be for doing it with adaptive, assuming I could get it to behave itself at these multipliers or higher.


OCCT is extremely difficult to pass regardless of C-States, you can just set C0 and C1E and go straight to testing with OCCT. Adaptive Vcore is just the way the voltage is handled by the CPU, it allows the CPU to run stock voltages below 3.3GHz, then turbo to your final core multi using the "additional turbo voltage" setting. Some people prefer the lower idle voltages, however there probably isn't too much of a difference in lifetime degradation between manual or adaptive, especially at max load. If you feel more comfortable, just set manual Vcore and test with OCCT, it will never fail on idle, and only stressful apps will cause it to fail if unstable. Cache can be manual or offset, adaptive doesn't work on X99 cache. Cache I would be more likely to set to offset, especially seeing as there is evidence of degradation beyond 1.30V.

Just be careful with OCCT as it will draw a lot of current through the CPU package - this is not a test you should be running 24/7 on an overclocked system, 6 hours should be fine.


----------



## ThrashZone

PloniAlmoni said:


> I tried testing with your guide a bit, couldn't get it stable with OCCT at 4.2GHz, though it could watch youtube at 4.3 with those settings. I'm a bit reluctant to start increasing vcore with adaptive, because I really don't have a clear picture of how much vcore max will be. I have, as I've commented on the thread, a very stable 4.3GHz at only 1.249 volts, and a fairly high cache multiplier (3.9) with 1.085v. I am not sure here what the payoff would be for doing it with adaptive, assuming I could get it to behave itself at these multipliers or higher.


Hi,
Max cache 39 and only at 1.085v is way too low 
Should probably be closer to 1.185v.


----------



## PloniAlmoni

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Max cache 39 and only at 1.085v is way too low
> Should probably be closer to 1.185v.


That was mistyped.. I think it was 1.185. When I was testing using that guide though, multiplier was at 30 for cache...


----------



## Blameless

I don't bother with adaptive voltage or c-states. So systems/OC tolerate it well, but it essentially always requires more work to get the same OC and stability vs. manual everything. There is also no practical increase to longevity as current draw at idle or low loads is quite low...which also makes the power saved mostly meaningless to me.



Streetdragon said:


> Cache... if you dont have a Asus with the OC Pin thingy


Other manufacturers have their own versions of the OC socket as well.

I run 4.1GHz cache for my 24/7 clocks on my 5820K with a Gigabyte X99 SOC Champion.



PloniAlmoni said:


> I managed 3.8 on cache, albeit on a chip that isn't degraded, with 1.185V, and this is on an ASRock 'board. However, don't push cache hard though if you can't manage it, for most uses, it doesn't affect anything but synthetic benchmarks.


Your ASRock board also has an OC socket.

As for cache only affecting synthetic benchmarks, that's not entirely true. Archival apps in particular will benefit noticeably from cache OCs.


----------



## Blameless

double post


----------



## PloniAlmoni

Blameless said:


> I don't bother with adaptive voltage or c-states. So systems/OC tolerate it well, but it essentially always requires more work to get the same OC and stability vs. manual everything. There is also no practical increase to longevity as current draw at idle or low loads is quite low...which also makes the power saved mostly meaningless to me.


I'm using C6 c-state, along with C1E. Have C3 disabled. Works fine at 4.3 and 4.4, though 4.4 was giving me too much heat in the summer weather here. Do you think I should disable C states and get higher OC's at similar voltage?





> Other manufacturers have their own versions of the OC socket as well.
> 
> I run 4.1GHz cache for my 24/7 clocks on my 5820K with a Gigabyte X99 SOC Champion.
> 
> 
> 
> Your ASRock board also has an OC socket.
> 
> As for cache only affecting synthetic benchmarks, that's not entirely true. Archival apps in particular will benefit noticeably from cache OCs.


You mean like 7zip? I don't run it all that often...


----------



## ThrashZone

PloniAlmoni said:


> That was mistyped.. I think it was 1.185. When I was testing using that guide though, multiplier was at 30 for cache...


Hi,
Max cache of 30 0.90v or 1.0v is plenty 
I've said it before but once again cache max cache of 38 on "offset mode of +0.175v" puts the cache voltage around 1.75v I've used that quite a bit so 39 would only need a little more 1.2v max if one wanted too use an even voltage or probably +0.185/ +1.90v


----------



## PloniAlmoni

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Max cache of 30 0.90v or 1.0v is plenty
> I've said it before but once again cache max cache of 38 on "offset mode of +0.175v" puts the cache voltage around 1.75v I've used that quite a bit so 39 would only need a little more 1.2v max if one wanted too use an even voltage or probably +0.185/ +1.90v


1.75v?! That must be wrong, or you're ruining that chip. 

Note, I dialed down cache voltage to 1.1v when I was at 30 multiplier, was going to test that further after I got things decent on adaptive, which I never did.


----------



## Blameless

Stock cache/ring voltage on Haswell-E is 1.05v and that is usually good for 3.2-3.3GHz. Without the OC socket, voltage requirements scale very quickly past that and 1.2v is usually only enough for 3.5-3.7GHz.

With the OC socket, 1.2v is enough for 4GHz+ on most samples.



PloniAlmoni said:


> I'm using C6 c-state, along with C1E. Have C3 disabled. Works fine at 4.3 and 4.4, though 4.4 was giving me too much heat in the summer weather here. Do you think I should disable C states and get higher OC's at similar voltage?


It may or may not help with final OC. I just find that everything disabled makes testing more straightforward.



PloniAlmoni said:


> You mean like 7zip? I don't run it all that often...


Yes, 7-Zip, WinRAR, etc, are very cache and memory latency sensitive.


----------



## PloniAlmoni

Blameless said:


> Stock cache/ring voltage on Haswell-E is 1.05v and that is usually good for 3.2-3.3GHz. Without the OC socket, voltage requirements scale very quickly past that and 1.2v is usually only enough for 3.5-3.7GHz.
> 
> With the OC socket, 1.2v is enough for 4GHz+ on most samples.
> 
> 
> 
> It may or may not help with final OC. I just find that everything disabled makes testing more straightforward.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, 7-Zip, WinRAR, etc, are very cache and memory latency sensitive.


I'm wondering how much cache helps with virtualization, sometimes I run a passthrough VGA VM for gaming in Windows under Linux. I have a pretty high cache overclock now though, 3.8GHz.... could probably do more with 1.2v, though I don't know if it can do 4GHz, I can't go (much?) lower than 1.185v at 3.8 without having instability.


----------



## Desolutional

The power savings were very small at the wall with C-States C3 and C6 (package and core), saving an average of 10W. I would say keep only C0/C1/C1E and potentially C2 enabled, and have a more responsive system. You'd save more power by turning off your monitors or TV. Power savings may be higher with a more efficient PSU, but that's what I found with a Gold 90+ rated Superflower.


----------



## PloniAlmoni

Desolutional said:


> The power savings were very small at the wall with C-States C3 and C6 (package and core), saving an average of 10W. I would say keep only C0/C1/C1E and potentially C2 enabled, and have a more responsive system. You'd save more power by turning off your monitors or TV. Power savings may be higher with a more efficient PSU, but that's what I found with a Gold 90+ rated Superflower.


I'm using an 80+ Bronze Seasonic. (620W).


----------



## Blameless

PloniAlmoni said:


> I'm wondering how much cache helps with virtualization, sometimes I run a passthrough VGA VM for gaming in Windows under Linux.


I doubt it would make too much difference as the number of memory accesses wouldn't be significantly larger in such an environment than gaming natively in Windows.



PloniAlmoni said:


> I have a pretty high cache overclock now though, 3.8GHz.... could probably do more with 1.2v, though I don't know if it can do 4GHz, I can't go (much?) lower than 1.185v at 3.8 without having instability.


I'm not familiar with the ASRock OC socket implimentation. ASUS' is largely automatic as far as setting necessary reserved voltages go, to the point of not even being able to see them. Gigabyte is on the other end of the spectrum, with six VLs that are directly controllable, with at least one of them needed to be tuned manually for good effect.

You may need to manually adjust some less commonly used parameters/voltages to get a higher cache OC without significantly bumping vring.


----------



## PloniAlmoni

Blameless said:


> I doubt it would make too much difference as the number of memory accesses wouldn't be significantly larger in such an environment than gaming natively in Windows.


I get better texture loading in some games if I set hugepages for RAM, and it has a greater degree of cache misses making me have to pin CPU cores to the VM for performance, so maybe it'd help... not sure.





> I'm not familiar with the ASRock OC socket implimentation. ASUS' is largely automatic as far as setting necessary reserved voltages go, to the point of not even being able to see them. Gigabyte is on the other end of the spectrum, with six VLs that are directly controllable, with at least one of them needed to be tuned manually for good effect.
> 
> You may need to manually adjust some less commonly used parameters/voltages to get a higher cache OC without significantly bumping vring.


Which ones, and at what settings? Can anyone with an ASRock motherboard help with this?


----------



## Blameless

I took a closer look at some of the options of the ASRock boards with the OC socket and they appear to be the same as those that predate the OC socket, so it should all be automatic.

May simply need to set cache voltage a bit higher than typical on other boards.


----------



## Streetdragon

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Max cache 39 and only at 1.085v is way too low
> Should probably be closer to 1.185v.


Why to low? i run cache at 4000Ghz with 1.09V stable. Sample to sample different.

And 6H occt is overkill too. if you pass 30 mins with a preheatet system or even 1H its more than stable for everyday gaming,straming whatever

and i THINK(not sure) every OC-Socket should work the same way. it would wonder my if asrock oc socket works different to the socket from asus


----------



## PloniAlmoni

Streetdragon said:


> Why to low? i run cache at 4000Ghz with 1.09V stable. Sample to sample different.
> 
> And 6H occt is overkill too. if you pass 30 mins with a preheatet system or even 1H its more than stable for everyday gaming,straming whatever
> 
> and i THINK(not sure) every OC-Socket should work the same way. it would wonder my if asrock oc socket works different to the socket from asus


You have a golden sample, stock voltage for cache is 1.05.... I did correct myself, it's actually 1.185v here. Apparently he was talking about Gigabyte x99 'boards, ASRock seems to be more or less the same as ASUS, it's automatic....

I would tend to agree that 6 hours might be overkill. I'm not really an expert, but OCCT is stressful enough that if instability is going to happen, it happens within the first half hour or so.


----------



## Blameless

I've had instability occur with OCCT large data set in the 1-3 hour range quite frequently, so I don't consider 30 minutes particularly useful. If it passes 3 hours it will usually pass much longer, but I still try to target 6-8 hours to have a fair degree of confidence.

OCCT seems exceptionally sensitive to input voltage, probably the best test I've seen for such tuning, and it's up there for vcore as well.


----------



## PloniAlmoni

Blameless said:


> I've had instability occur with OCCT large data set in the 1-3 hour range quite frequently, so I don't consider 30 minutes particularly useful. If it passes 3 hours it will usually pass much longer, but I still try to target 6-8 hours to have a fair degree of confidence.
> 
> OCCT seems exceptionally sensitive to input voltage, probably the best test I've seen for such tuning, and it's up there for vcore as well.


I see, I really should go beyond my one-hour OCCT test for my current 4.3GHz/uncore 3.8GHz overclock then. (I managed 4.4 with my testing, but it radiated too hot under load, I probably will do that in the winter instead.  )


----------



## Desolutional

Streetdragon said:


> Why to low? i run cache at 4000Ghz with 1.09V stable. Sample to sample different.
> 
> *And 6H occt is overkill too.* if you pass 30 mins with a preheatet system or even 1H its more than stable for everyday gaming,straming whatever
> 
> and i THINK(not sure) every OC-Socket should work the same way. it would wonder my if asrock oc socket works different to the socket from asus


I've had failures after 2 hours which have caused 10 hour x265 encodes to fail. It might be stable enough for gaming, but generally if it boots into Windows + 0.02V it should be stable for most gaming. If you want a less stressful test, running an encode for a total duration of 8 hours or more will be production ready. Make sure to run multiple x265 instances, as one can tend not to fully saturate all cores. Alternatively you can overclock using TJmax, but stability is very difficult to ensure due to thermal throttling, but it is the best of both worlds, run gaming at 4.5GHz 1.32V, run encodes at a thermal throttled 4.2GHz 1.24V or whatever the throttling causes.

Also if your stress tests fail at around the same time, then it is usually VCCIN or Vring (cache voltage) that is the culprit.


----------



## Eusbwoa18

*Upgrade worth it?*

I have a question. 

I currently have a 5820K happily chugging along under water at 4.0. I use it for gaming and multitasking, running VMs and such. I don't encode or do any really heavy lifting.

The cost of the 5960X processors has really dropped. Would I see any benefit from the additional cache? I know the additional PCIX lanes would help.

If the difference would not be big I could look at the 5930K as well.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## GunnzAkimbo

im on my 4th 5960X now, never had i tortured the others with like 8 hours of priming etc nor will this one, just ordinary daily use (gaming, apps, light software processing with a very casual cinebench, geekbench, aida64 speedtests).

Never overheated to throttling, 2 x 140mm right next to the VRM, NHD15s cooling max fan speed, auto volts.

Each cpu has lasted about 1 year.

kept getting 55, 60 errors (memory) and this last one had a 55, 60 and 19 qcode error.



what i discovered is i had 2 bent pins in the socket, wayyyy off line with the others.

so i spent about 30 mins realigning any bent pins i could find with a zoomed camera and lighting to the stage where it all looked uniform (by angles and lighting).

S0, here we go again, see what happens...

As a plus, my board had a recent bios update and it seems auto cpu volts have dropped significantly across all settings.


----------



## PloniAlmoni

GunnzAkimbo said:


> im on my 4th 5960X now, never had i tortured the others with like 8 hours of priming etc nor will this one, just ordinary daily use (gaming, apps, light software processing with a very casual cinebench, geekbench, aida64 speedtests).
> 
> Never overheated to throttling, 2 x 140mm right next to the VRM, NHD15s cooling max fan speed, auto volts.
> 
> Each cpu has lasted about 1 year.
> 
> kept getting 55, 60 errors (memory) and this last one had a 55, 60 and 19 qcode error.
> 
> 
> 
> what i discovered is i had 2 bent pins in the socket, wayyyy off line with the others.
> 
> so i spent about 30 mins realigning any bent pins i could find with a zoomed camera and lighting to the stage where it all looked uniform (by angles and lighting).
> 
> S0, here we go again, see what happens...
> 
> As a plus, my board had a recent bios update and it seems auto cpu volts have dropped significantly across all settings.


Wow, I thought I had bad things happen to me when an optical drive fried both my x99 'board and my i7 5820k....


----------



## Blameless

Streetdragon said:


> And 6H occt is overkill too. if you pass 30 mins with a preheatet system or even 1H its more than stable for everyday gaming,straming whatever


I've definitely seen CPU instability even in every days tasks with configurations that could pass an hour of OCCT. Of course, I also use most of my systems for much more demanding things than gaming.

I'd say 3h is a good minimum for anyone that has any pretense of caring about stability and two separate runs of 6-8 hours (in addition to other tests) is a conservative amount for those who take stability more seriously.



Streetdragon said:


> and i THINK(not sure) every OC-Socket should work the same way. it would wonder my if asrock oc socket works different to the socket from asus


ASUS and ASRock's OC sockets appear to manipulate reserved voltages fully automatically.

You can leave Gigabyte's OC socket boards set to auto VLs, but I manually adjust mine because I can achieve the same or better final result with lower manual voltages than what are set automatically.


----------



## PloniAlmoni

Odd, I just checked Intel's XTU and it was saying I indeed set my cache voltage to 1.085 @ 3.8... it does seem stable most of the time, though this afternoon I had difficulty turning the computer on - does that mean I need to apply more vcore or something?


----------



## Desolutional

Difficulty booting is usually memory training if you aren't running an extreme overclock under LN2 (cold bug with VCCIN) and your overclock has been encoding or [email protected] stable previously without using a -ve offset voltage.

As far as I remember, cache issues on Haswell-E used to manifest themselves as a complete system lockup / freeze during normal usage, unresponsive to mouse movement or keyboard led changes (CAPS LOCK, NUM LOCK). Vcore used to be a BSoD, and VCCIN was BSoD most of the time - occasionally a system lockup / freeze like unstable cache.


----------



## PloniAlmoni

Desolutional said:


> Difficulty booting is usually memory training if you aren't running an extreme overclock under LN2 (cold bug with VCCIN) and your overclock has been encoding or [email protected] stable previously without using a -ve offset voltage.
> 
> As far as I remember, cache issues on Haswell-E used to manifest themselves as a complete system lockup / freeze during normal usage, unresponsive to mouse movement or keyboard led changes (CAPS LOCK, NUM LOCK). Vcore used to be a BSoD, and VCCIN was BSoD most of the time - occasionally a system lockup / freeze like unstable cache.


I don't overclock memory, other than using xmp. DDR 4 2666.


----------



## PloniAlmoni

Desolutional said:


> Difficulty booting is usually memory training if you aren't running an extreme overclock under LN2 (cold bug with VCCIN) and your overclock has been encoding or [email protected] stable previously without using a -ve offset voltage.
> 
> As far as I remember, cache issues on Haswell-E used to manifest themselves as a complete system lockup / freeze during normal usage, unresponsive to mouse movement or keyboard led changes (CAPS LOCK, NUM LOCK). Vcore used to be a BSoD, and VCCIN was BSoD most of the time - occasionally a system lockup / freeze like unstable cache.


How do I improve memory training?


----------



## jura11

Desolutional said:


> Difficulty booting is usually memory training if you aren't running an extreme overclock under LN2 (cold bug with VCCIN) and your overclock has been encoding or [email protected] stable previously without using a -ve offset voltage.
> 
> As far as I remember, cache issues on Haswell-E used to manifest themselves as a complete system lockup / freeze during normal usage, unresponsive to mouse movement or keyboard led changes (CAPS LOCK, NUM LOCK). Vcore used to be a BSoD, and VCCIN was BSoD most of the time - occasionally a system lockup / freeze like unstable cache.


Hi there 

Maybe I'm wrong on this, but in my case difficulty to boot on my ASRock has caused low voltage on PCH, due this I needed to raise voltage on PCH to 
1.075v,without that I have problems with booting up or rather 2 or 3 time PC would pass BIOS screen but stuck at Windows logo etc, after raising voltage no issues with boot or restart etc

Although I'm running or have 7*4TB HDD and 3*1TB SSD and maybe due this I needed to run more voltage 

Didn't tried new BIOS but maybe I would try and check if PC would boot on stock voltage on PCH

Hope this helps 

Thanks, Jura


----------



## PloniAlmoni

jura11 said:


> Hi there
> 
> Maybe I'm wrong on this, but in my case difficulty to boot on my ASRock has caused low voltage on PCH, due this I needed to raise voltage on PCH to
> 1.075v,without that I have problems with booting up or rather 2 or 3 time PC would pass BIOS screen but stuck at Windows logo etc, after raising voltage no issues with boot or restart etc
> 
> Although I'm running or have 7*4TB HDD and 3*1TB SSD and maybe due this I needed to run more voltage
> 
> Didn't tried new BIOS but maybe I would try and check if PC would boot on stock voltage on PCH
> 
> Hope this helps
> 
> Thanks, Jura


I don't know if that's the issue. I am running 3 hard drives, a Blu Ray Reader/DVD burner, an m.2 nvme SSD and a 2.5 SATA SSD though, so I'm a bit loaded as far as storage devices go too. I set PCH voltage to that here now, just to see if it helps. I'm hoping it was just a glitch, it doesn't seem to happen frequently except one time - which happened to be when I was showing my computer to visitors.


----------



## PloniAlmoni

The PCH voltage increase didn't help.

I had the symptoms I've been having again, it powered up, no POST, then shut off, then powered up again. Sometimes it doesn't do the powered up again part and I have to hit the power switch again to get it to boot. Do you think my computer can keep working like this or is it going to fail completely? What do you think is wrong here?


----------



## jura11

PloniAlmoni said:


> The PCH voltage increase didn't help.
> 
> I had the symptoms I've been having again, it powered up, no POST, then shut off, then powered up again. Sometimes it doesn't do the powered up again part and I have to hit the power switch again to get it to boot. Do you think my computer can keep working like this or is it going to fail completely? What do you think is wrong here?


Hi there 

Something similar I have seen like on my ASRock or Asus Rampage V Extreme, I thought so its down to RAM as well,although I'm running my RAM at 2133MHz 

Tried like you are raising voltages like VCCIN or vCore or DRAM voltage etc

Then tried disconnect HDD or SSD if this will make difference, with 3 or 4 SSD/HDD boot has been OK no issues, adding more SSD or HDD,boot would stop at BIOS/POST screen or on Win10 logo, after 3 or 4 hard reset PC would boot as usual and like nothing has happen

After while found thread on similar issues and raised PCH voltage which allowed me to boot easy and without the issue

I don't too often reboot my PC, PC is usually running 24/7, I do reboot my PC after 7 or 10 days of 24/7 

Today early morning I restarted PC and this has happened to me as well same thing like you are describing, its strange and this didn't happened for while to me 

Not sure what can cause this, can you check if you have enabled MRC Fast Boot, if yes can you disable it? 


Hope this helps 

Thanks, Jura


----------



## PloniAlmoni

MRC Fast Boot is enabled by default here, it's now disabled. Boots are normal but slow now, which is good. I don't know if the issue will return though, it was intermittent before.


----------



## jura11

PloniAlmoni said:


> MRC Fast Boot is enabled by default here, it's now disabled. Boots are normal but slow now, which is good. I don't know if the issue will return though, it was intermittent before.


Hi there 

With disabled MRC Fast Boot,boot would be slower as this MRC Fast Boot is memory training, in some cases with disabled MRC Fast Boot, boot can be faster, in some cases boot would be slow or slower 

You will see if this cure yours issues

Hope this helps 

Thanks, Jura


----------



## Blameless

I always turn fast boot off if I'm OCing memory or uncore as it skips memory training steps, which can result in instability or inconsistent performance.

Incorrect (too little or too much) VCCSA or VCCIO can also cause memory training issues.


----------



## PloniAlmoni

Blameless said:


> I always turn fast boot off if I'm OCing memory or uncore as it skips memory training steps, which can result in instability or inconsistent performance.
> 
> Incorrect (too little or too much) VCCSA or VCCIO can also cause memory training issues.


I was using the defaults for those two voltages.


----------



## Blameless

PloniAlmoni said:


> I was using the defaults for those two voltages.


VCCIO rarely needs to be changed, but most HW-E parts aren't going to be fully stable with fast memory and a decent uncore OC without more VCCSA...though if your setup defaults to adaptive for that, it's probably plenty high.


----------



## PloniAlmoni

Blameless said:


> VCCIO rarely needs to be changed, but most HW-E parts aren't going to be fully stable with fast memory and a decent uncore OC without more VCCSA...though if your setup defaults to adaptive for that, it's probably plenty high.


Although the issues developed while I was overclocking (with reasonable settings and voltages, as I mentioned in this thread when I was doing it initially) I am not currently overclocking, since I want to eliminate that as a factor until I have the problem solved. Hopefully that memory training setting will solve the issue, I'll report back if it's happening again.


----------



## PloniAlmoni

It doesn't appear to be fixed, I went out to do some errands and as a test I turned off the computer, when I got back home and turned it on again, it turned off and turned on again by itself during boot... if it also does that turning off bit, and doesn't POST and shuts down completely, I'll know I did nothing to fix it.


----------



## ThrashZone

PloniAlmoni said:


> Although the issues developed while I was overclocking (with reasonable settings and voltages, as I mentioned in this thread when I was doing it initially)* I am not currently overclocking,* since I want to eliminate that as a factor until I have the problem solved. Hopefully that memory training setting will solve the issue, I'll report back if it's happening again.


Hi,
You are oc'ing if still using xmp profile 
Set timings and voltage manually = xmp off


----------



## PloniAlmoni

My system got corrupted, it would only boot to a blue screen saying "invalid config information." I had to reinstall Windows.


----------



## ThrashZone

PloniAlmoni said:


> My system got corrupted, it would only boot to a blue screen saying "invalid config information." I had to reinstall Windows.


Hi,
Rule #1 create system images before oc'ing


----------



## PloniAlmoni

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Rule #1 create system images before oc'ing
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KQA7NlLvxg8


Lol. I haven't even been OCing though since I had these issues.


----------



## Blameless

PloniAlmoni said:


> Lol. I haven't even been OCing though since I had these issues.


Stock is no guarantee of stability and even using an XMP profile will run the CPU out of spec.

While one should always have backups, simply booting to something like Memtest86 and seeing if the system is stable enough to pass a few loops before going into Windows for more comprehensive testing is usually enough to avoid issue. Personally, I like to boot to a Linux live image and run stressapptest then Prime95 before risking my OS install.


----------



## PloniAlmoni

Blameless said:


> Stock is no guarantee of stability and even using an XMP profile will run the CPU out of spec.
> 
> While one should always have backups, simply booting to something like Memtest86 and seeing if the system is stable enough to pass a few loops before going into Windows for more comprehensive testing is usually enough to avoid issue. Personally, I like to boot to a Linux live image and run stressapptest then Prime95 before risking my OS install.


I ran memtest86+ both when I installed the system and when I began having problems, it came up clean. 

Ran stress tests too, including stressapptest in a "Linux services for Windows" window along with a battery of other stress tests when I overclocked. (And OCCT stress test and AIDA64 cache, and stressapptest again when I had issues.)

I wish I knew for certain which part I am having issues with, my current CPU was from eBay and was used, the seller said it'd never been overclocked though and didn't give me any trouble for 6 weeks. (I never overclocked it to extremes.) My motherboard was a replacement when my x99 system got busted, was sitting in its original box and packaging the whole time, and again, it, and the rest of the system, gave me no issues for six weeks. I'm not sure what's going on here... could be anything, storage, RAM, motherboard, CPU?


----------



## Blameless

Check the drive for SMART errors relating to raw read error rate, ECC bit correction count, CRC error rate, and write error rate. They should all be very low, ideally zero, though a fair number of ECC corrections are normal. High error rates here, any pending/reallocated sectors, or more than a two figures of reallocated NAND blocks would be signs of a problem with either the cabling/port/PCH (excessive CRC/error counts) or the drive itself (reallocated sectors/NAND blocks).

I'd be surprised if the drive or memory were outright defective and suspect it's just iffy firmware settings for your board, though I the board, CPU, or PSU could have issues. If you have another PSU, I'd suggest reverting to all stock settings and testing with another unit to see if you still get issues.


----------



## PloniAlmoni

Blameless said:


> Check the drive for SMART errors relating to raw read error rate, ECC bit correction count, CRC error rate, and write error rate. They should all be very low, ideally zero, though a fair number of ECC corrections are normal. High error rates here, any pending/reallocated sectors, or more than a two figures of reallocated NAND blocks would be signs of a problem with either the cabling/port/PCH (excessive CRC/error counts) or the drive itself (reallocated sectors/NAND blocks).
> 
> I'd be surprised if the drive or memory were outright defective and suspect it's just iffy firmware settings for your board, though I the board, CPU, or PSU could have issues. If you have another PSU, I'd suggest reverting to all stock settings and testing with another unit to see if you still get issues.


Crystal Disk Info shows all-clear, 100% health, no errors... What utility in Windows or Linux will show me more of that information?

By iffy firmware settings, what do you mean in particular? Should I be using a different version of this BIOS? (I'm reluctant to do that as they've only released one with Spectre mitigation.)

I don't have another functioning PSU... other than maybe, if I can find it, an old low-end 500W non-modular unit that wouldn't power a 5930k and a 1070 very well. (It gave me trouble with a previous system, so I'm not sure if it functions all that well.)


----------



## PloniAlmoni

Here's a pastebin of my smartctl readout for my Windows system drive. (Where I assume the file corruption took place.)

http://paste.grml.org/3106

All my other drives seem to be in good health also, btw.


----------



## Blameless

PloniAlmoni said:


> Crystal Disk Info shows all-clear, 100% health, no errors... What utility in Windows or Linux will show me more of that information?


CrystalDiskInfo should be sufficient.



PloniAlmoni said:


> By iffy firmware settings, what do you mean in particular? Should I be using a different version of this BIOS? (I'm reluctant to do that as they've only released one with Spectre mitigation.)


Poor auto settings mainly. ASRocks X99 boards tend to enable spread spectrum and a few other settings that probably should not be enabled by default.

I looked at the firmware list for your board and the newest one ASRock has released for it has outdated microcode...probably not the cause of your issues though.



PloniAlmoni said:


> I don't have another functioning PSU... other than maybe, if I can find it, an old low-end 500W non-modular unit that wouldn't power a 5930k and a 1070 very well. (It gave me trouble with a previous system, so I'm not sure if it functions all that well.)


I would try a different, working, PSU if at all possible. Your issues do sound a lot like some I was having with my Seasonic SS-860XP2 that I sent back three times before finally shoving their replacement in an old mining box when they said there was nothing wrong with it, yet it was the only PSU of a half dozen I tried (including other Seasonic models) that was giving me issues. The M12II Evo is from the same era, and may be a similar platform.


----------



## PloniAlmoni

Blameless said:


> I would try a different, working, PSU if at all possible. Your issues do sound a lot like some I was having with my Seasonic SS-860XP2 that I sent back three times before finally shoving their replacement in an old mining box when they said there was nothing wrong with it, yet it was the only PSU of a half dozen I tried (including other Seasonic models) that was giving me issues. The M12II Evo is from the same era, and may be a similar platform.


What do you think of the Corsair TXM850 you had in one of your rigs? Amazon has a prime-only sale on that now, for two bucks more than they're selling the 650W version of it, $79. Also, for something more modest, the EVGA 650BQ? B&H has that one for $49. I know that one's not in the same tier, but would it be adequate?


----------



## Blameless

PloniAlmoni said:


> What do you think of the Corsair TXM850 you had in one of your rigs? Amazon has a prime-only sale on that now, for two bucks more than they're selling the 650W version of it, $79. Also, for something more modest, the EVGA 650BQ? B&H has that one for $49. I know that one's not in the same tier, but would it be adequate?


I've been really happy with the TX850M so far...has been powering an overclocked FX-9590 and a pair of Radeon 290Xes in crossfire (that's running 24/7 and mining when not otherwise being used) for over six months without a hiccup. Seems to be very solid for the money and is nearly as efficient as some of my platinum units.

I have no experience with the EVGA 650BQ or any other of EVGA's BQ line up, but the reviews for that unit suggest it's decent enough.

Since you don't even know if there is anything wrong with your current unit or not and the EVGA 650BQ should be sufficient, it might be a good choice if buying another PSU is your only real option for doing testing with another unit at this point.


----------



## PloniAlmoni

Blameless said:


> I've been really happy with the TX850M so far...has been powering an overclocked FX-9590 and a pair of Radeon 290Xes in crossfire (that's running 24/7 and mining when not otherwise being used) for over six months without a hiccup. Seems to be very solid for the money and is nearly as efficient as some of my platinum units.
> 
> I have no experience with the EVGA 650BQ or any other of EVGA's BQ line up, but the reviews for that unit suggest it's decent enough.
> 
> Since you don't even know if there is anything wrong with your current unit or not and the EVGA 650BQ should be sufficient, it might be a good choice if buying another PSU is your only real option for doing testing with another unit at this point.


The TXM 850W sale is over, it's back to the original price rather than $79, so it's out. The EVGA G2 850W is on sale now for $89, but that, including my state's Amazon-tax, is a bit too close to my limit right now. I hope the sale continues till I get more money. You don't think my system's components are in danger, are they? Seasonic, despite this issue, has a pretty good reputation for not frying things, but I don't know...


----------



## Blameless

Anything can potentially be defective or fail, even components from the most well regarded brands. A a seriously defective PSU can potentially damage anything it's supplying with power. Without a known working spare, it's difficult to rule out any specific part.


----------



## PloniAlmoni

I just ordered a 750w EVGA G2. I hope it fixes my problems.


----------



## PloniAlmoni

Had to do that one rather than the 850 because it's arriving today...


----------



## PloniAlmoni

Whew! That seems to have fixed the problem, and out of the different possibilities, RAM, motherboard, CPU, PSU, and perhaps drives (except relatively small spinning rust ones) that was the cheapest solution.


----------



## Blameless

That Seasonic unit should still be under warranty, unless it's very old. You should send it back and get a replacement from them, if possible.


----------



## PloniAlmoni

Blameless said:


> That Seasonic unit should still be under warranty, unless it's very old. You should send it back and get a replacement from them, if possible.


Yep, I should, then maybe make my AMD FX system into an outboard streaming system or something, with an old graphics card, a case, and a spare hard drive added... of course, then I'd need a capture card too if I did that; sounds like an expensive project. lol


----------



## Desolutional

PloniAlmoni said:


> Yep, I should, then maybe make my AMD FX system into an outboard streaming system or something, with an old graphics card, a case, and a spare hard drive added... of course, then I'd need a capture card too if I did that; sounds like an expensive project. lol


Would probably be better served as a NAS, those AMD FX systems work really nicely paired with nVidia NVENC or AMD VCE transcoding with PLEX, you could also retrofit it as a HTPC if you have a mATX board lying around, hardware acceleration does almost all the grunt work nowadays anyway.

Or you could just donate the parts to a charity and they could probably use it for something.


----------



## PloniAlmoni

Desolutional said:


> Would probably be better served as a NAS, those AMD FX systems work really nicely paired with nVidia NVENC or AMD VCE transcoding with PLEX, you could also retrofit it as a HTPC if you have a mATX board lying around, hardware acceleration does almost all the grunt work nowadays anyway.
> 
> Or you could just donate the parts to a charity and they could probably use it for something.


Yes, I'm thinking of finding a local charity for it, or recycling it. I did love that motherboard though, it has excellent VRMs for the price it was, but AMD FX CPUs are awful - especially if paired with a high end graphics card.


----------



## narutonic

Finally received my ASRock X99 Professional 3.1,waiting to get some DDR4 to finally move my 3960x in a second rig 
Really curious to see if my chip is a good overclocker and the performance boost clock to clock(vs 3960x) on emulators


----------



## PloniAlmoni

Darn, I just had the issue with my computer not turning on except in two or three stages again, with the new power supply...


----------



## PloniAlmoni

narutonic said:


> Finally received my ASRock X99 Professional 3.1,waiting to get some DDR4 to finally move my 3960x in a second rig
> Really curious to see if my chip is a good overclocker and the performance boost clock to clock(vs 3960x) on emulators


Which emulator? I read a PS3 emulator works best on Haswell architecture chips (including Haswell-E), with the more cores the better, because of the efficiency of the output of the compiler it uses when using Haswell. (Though I've seen videos on Youtube of people using it with Skylake, and Ryzen, so I suppose it's not critical that it be Haswell-E.)


----------



## narutonic

PloniAlmoni said:


> Which emulator? I read a PS3 emulator works best on Haswell architecture chips (including Haswell-E), with the more cores the better, because of the efficiency of the output of the compiler it uses when using Haswell. (Though I've seen videos on Youtube of people using it with Skylake, and Ryzen, so I suppose it's not critical that it be Haswell-E.)


Oh didnt know that i was relying on the performance boost from the IPC, that's good to know.
Yeap was talking about RPCS3 and aslo CItra3DS (cant achieve full speed even at 4.5gHz and tweaking on some games)


----------



## sblantipodi

Is Haswell-E at 4.2GHz better than the latest Ryzen CPU in gaming?
is there some comparison?


----------



## PloniAlmoni

sblantipodi said:


> Is Haswell-E at 4.2GHz better than the latest Ryzen CPU in gaming?
> 
> is there some comparison?




Which one? Ryzen is a whole lineup of CPUs.


----------



## sblantipodi

PloniAlmoni said:


> Which one? Ryzen is a whole lineup of CPUs.


Ryzen 2700


----------



## PloniAlmoni

sblantipodi said:


> Ryzen 2700




Not the 2700x, eh? I don’t know the gaming benchmarks for it, unlike the 2700x, it’s slower I suppose.


----------



## RadActiveLobstr

I have a 5930k at 4.4Ghz on a H105 AIO and I'm thinking of swapping it out for an air cooler.


I have a BH8 and it has 193mm of clearance for the CPU cooler so even a mighty NH-D15 will fit in there but that is too big. It would basically be touching my GPU in the first slot and would also cover the M.2 slot on my mobo.



I've been looking at something like a NH-U14S or Cryorig H5.


Thoughts?


----------



## PloniAlmoni

RadActiveLobstr said:


> I have a 5930k at 4.4Ghz on a H105 AIO and I'm thinking of swapping it out for an air cooler.
> 
> 
> I have a BH8 and it has 193mm of clearance for the CPU cooler so even a mighty NH-D15 will fit in there but that is too big. It would basically be touching my GPU in the first slot and would also cover the M.2 slot on my mobo.
> 
> 
> 
> I've been looking at something like a NH-U14S or Cryorig H5.
> 
> 
> Thoughts?


Noctua is coming out with some new coolers, a new u14 that's within a few degrees of the D15... Using new fan technology.


----------



## RadActiveLobstr

PloniAlmoni said:


> Noctua is coming out with some new coolers, a new u14 that's within a few degrees of the D15... Using new fan technology.


A quick Google shows that they are expected in 2019. Not sure if I want to wait that long.


----------



## Dule91

https://valid.x86.fr/a274ms
Sadly not stable, but lasted for validation.


----------



## ThrashZone

RadActiveLobstr said:


> I have a 5930k at 4.4Ghz on a H105 AIO and I'm thinking of swapping it out for an air cooler.
> 
> 
> I have a BH8 and it has 193mm of clearance for the CPU cooler so even a mighty NH-D15 will fit in there but that is too big. It would basically be touching my GPU in the first slot and would also cover the M.2 slot on my mobo.
> 
> 
> 
> I've been looking at something like a NH-U14S or Cryorig H5.
> 
> 
> Thoughts?


Hi,
I like the be quiet dark rock 4 personally 
https://www.bequiet.com/en/cpucooler/1376

But if just the two you mention the cryorig h5 seems best


----------



## HeadlessKnight

sblantipodi said:


> Is Haswell-E at 4.2GHz better than the latest Ryzen CPU in gaming?
> is there some comparison?


Generally speaking yes.






Keep in mind this 5960X is at 4.6GHz. 
At 4.2GHz it should be a bit slower but not by much, remove around ~8% of fps shown.


----------



## sblantipodi

does it have sense in buying the next Volta GPUs (1180 SLI) and use them with an old CPU like a 5930K @ 4.2GHz?

will I loose some performance?


----------



## PloniAlmoni

sblantipodi said:


> does it have sense in buying the next Volta GPUs (1180 SLI) and use them with an old CPU like a 5930K @ 4.2GHz?
> 
> will I loose some performance?


Nit-pick: Turing according to rumor won't be using an SLI bridge, so it will be something else, it will according to rumor be possible to pair them though with a special high-bandwidth non-SLI interface. (20xx won't be Volta, and there will be no consumer Volta GPUs, they're going straight to Turing, and 20xx.)

I don't know what the performance characteristics of the new multi-GPU interface will be, I suspect you won't have a severe bottleneck. i.e. it won't bottleneck so much that you won't get a performance increase over what you're running now. The question is how much CPU-bottleneck, if any, there will be. 

I wouldn't be too worried, the new CPUs don't perform all that much better at gaming than a i7 5930k at 4.2GHz, despite it being 4 years old by now. There's no significant bottleneck going on now really, and the new GPUs are only 50% faster. I'd only worry about it if you were playing at 1080p at over 60hz framerates, which you wouldn't be doing with your current CPU either. (Or that GPU for that matter, the configuration you're talking about is for 4k-high-framerate gaming.) Higher resolutions have more bottleneck on the GPU rather than the CPU, so the CPU is less of a limiting factor unless it's something like an AMD FX.


----------



## sblantipodi

I would like to buy two new RTX cards.
I'm pretty sure that my 5930K @ 4.2GHz is not enough to feed that beasts.

What could be a good upgrade for gaming while not forgetting productivity and threaded software?

8700K is good for gaming but pretty much a sidegrade for productivity.

what is the right CPU for me? what should I wait for?


----------



## sblantipodi

PloniAlmoni said:


> Nit-pick: Turing according to rumor won't be using an SLI bridge, so it will be something else, it will according to rumor be possible to pair them though with a special high-bandwidth non-SLI interface. (20xx won't be Volta, and there will be no consumer Volta GPUs, they're going straight to Turing, and 20xx.)
> 
> I don't know what the performance characteristics of the new multi-GPU interface will be, I suspect you won't have a severe bottleneck. i.e. it won't bottleneck so much that you won't get a performance increase over what you're running now. The question is how much CPU-bottleneck, if any, there will be.
> 
> I wouldn't be too worried, the new CPUs don't perform all that much better at gaming than a i7 5930k at 4.2GHz, despite it being 4 years old by now. There's no significant bottleneck going on now really, and the new GPUs are only 50% faster. I'd only worry about it if you were playing at 1080p at over 60hz framerates, which you wouldn't be doing with your current CPU either. (Or that GPU for that matter, the configuration you're talking about is for 4k-high-framerate gaming.) Higher resolutions have more bottleneck on the GPU rather than the CPU, so the CPU is less of a limiting factor unless it's something like an AMD FX.


I'm pretty warried about low fps, sometimes someone with older CPU and newer GPU talks bad about games that runs smooth on more balanced PCs just because the CPU create somes "holes" in the framerate.
will it be my case?


----------



## sblantipodi

HeadlessKnight said:


> Generally speaking yes.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3USxFznTrCE&
> 
> Keep in mind this 5960X is at 4.6GHz.
> At 4.2GHz it should be a bit slower but not by much, remove around ~8% of fps shown.


thanks


----------



## ThrashZone

sblantipodi said:


> does it have sense in buying the next Volta GPUs (1180 SLI) and use them with an old CPU like a 5930K @ 4.2GHz?
> 
> will I loose some performance?


Hi,
SLI is more of a I can than anything else 
Games sure don't use or need sli 
Newest is always nice no matter which board but x99 is great for any card.
I'd wait for the 1180ti's though they are always worth waiting for


----------



## ThrashZone

sblantipodi said:


> I'm pretty warried about low fps, sometimes someone with older CPU and newer GPU talks bad about games that runs smooth on more balanced PCs just because the CPU create somes "holes" in the framerate.
> will it be my case?


Hi,
6950 I believe for the same x99 board is about as good as it gets 
Performance pretty darn close to 7900x


----------



## PloniAlmoni

sblantipodi said:


> I would like to buy two new RTX cards.
> I'm pretty sure that my 5930K @ 4.2GHz is not enough to feed that beasts.
> 
> What could be a good upgrade for gaming while not forgetting productivity and threaded software?
> 
> 8700K is good for gaming but pretty much a sidegrade for productivity.
> 
> what is the right CPU for me? what should I wait for?


I don't know if you need a new CPU, I'd think probably not unless gaming at a low resolution (again, the lower the resolution, the greater the bottleneck rests on the CPU). That having been said, Intel is coming up with an eight-core i9 9900k and i7 9700k on the mainstream platform that should have better productivity and gaming both. AMD 3rd generation Ryzen next year when they reach 7nm might beat Intel also, we'll see, but keep that in mind if you're going to be holding out until first quarter or so next year.


----------



## sblantipodi

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> SLI is more of a I can than anything else
> Games sure don't use or need sli
> Newest is always nice no matter which board but x99 is great for any card.
> I'd wait for the 1180ti's though they are always worth waiting for


thanks to SLI I'm playing at 4K 60FPS since years, can you say the same?


----------



## PloniAlmoni

sblantipodi said:


> thanks to SLI I'm playing at 4K 60FPS since years, can you say the same?


Using which cards? The 1080 has only been out 2 years, and the 1080ti, a single-card capable of that, over a year.


----------



## sblantipodi

PloniAlmoni said:


> Using which cards? The 1080 has only been out 2 years, and the 1080ti, a single-card capable of that, over a year.


Using 980 and than 980 Ti.
Thanks to SLI I'm playing 4K since years now. So no, SLI is not just something useful to say I have it.
SLI is a way to be one or two years ahead in gaming.


----------



## PloniAlmoni

sblantipodi said:


> Using 980 and than 980 Ti.
> Thanks to SLI I'm playing 4K since years now. So no SLI is not just something to say, I have it.
> 
> SLI is a way to be one or two years ahead in gaming.


980ti is close to a 1080 really (actually like a 1070). I can believe that. You'd have to show me benchmarks to prove 980SLI can do 4k 60fps. A single 980 does 1080p 70fps or so, and two of them don't scale double, much less quadruple.


----------



## ThrashZone

sblantipodi said:


> thanks to SLI I'm playing at 4K 60FPS since years, can you say the same?


Hi,
Nope I don't have a 4k pc capable t.v. well I do but hdmi only so it would be restricted to 30fps I believe 
It's new and low end LG so it was just a quick 350.us purchase because my 40" sony crapped out.


----------



## sblantipodi

PloniAlmoni said:


> 980ti is close to a 1080 really (actually like a 1070). I can believe that. You'd have to show me benchmarks to prove 980SLI can do 4k 60fps. A single 980 does 1080p 70fps or so, and two of them don't scale double, much less quadruple.







simply search 980 Ti SLI in 4K and you'll see it.
not all games are able of 60FPS but most (obviously without MSAA that in 4K isn't really needed)


----------



## PloniAlmoni

sblantipodi said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8ea6RCnkZ5o
> 
> simply search 980 Ti SLI in 4K and you'll see it.
> not all games are able of 60FPS but most (obviously without MSAA that in 4K isn't really needed)


That's a pair of 980ti in SLI, I believe that. I said I did. I said I didn't believe that a pair of plain 980's (no ti) in SLI can do 4k 60fps in many AAA titles that are current-gen.

Do note that a single 980ti is 50% faster than a single 980, now multiply that by SLI scaling.


----------



## sblantipodi

PloniAlmoni said:


> That's a pair of 980ti in SLI, I believe that. I said I did. I said I didn't believe that a pair of plain 980's (no ti) in SLI can do 4k 60fps in many AAA titles that are current-gen.
> 
> Do note that a single 980ti is 50% faster than a single 980, now multiply that by SLI scaling.


I don't play current gen titles with a 980, no sense in testing current gen with 980...


----------



## PloniAlmoni

sblantipodi said:


> I don't play current gen titles with a 980, no sense in testing current gen with 980...


I agree, then maybe you should modify your statement about playing 4k 60fps for years, including those cards. The 980 came out a while after current-gen began BTW.


----------



## ThrashZone

PloniAlmoni said:


> Interesting technique, the *Haswell OC guide here says don't use adaptive voltage*, and that's what most people use here as a guide for overclocking with a bit of a difference in the multiplier amounts to account for the higher core count and TDP.


Hi,
Just reading back
Fairly old oc guide newer bios have improved adaptive option I would assume either way works well with 2101 bios and up.
I've used it on higher clocks 4.6 and 4.7 and it's fairly straight forward after fooling with x299 
Adaptive +0.040 and turbo at +1.340 = 1.380v for 4.7

Offset mode is the really weird one lol select from +/- 0.001 to 0.999 

But yeah 4.5 is as straight forward as it gets manual mode 1.3v boom is plenty.

On 7900x I use adaptive -0.035 and turbo -1.185 for 4.7


----------



## PloniAlmoni

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Just reading back
> Fairly old oc guide newer bios have improved adaptive option I would assume either way works well with 2101 bios and up.
> I've used it on higher clocks 4.6 and 4.7 and it's fairly straight forward after fooling with x299
> Adaptive +0.040 and turbo at +1.340 = 1.380v for 4.7
> 
> Offset mode is the really weird one lol select from +/- 0.001 to 0.999
> 
> But yeah 4.5 is as straight forward as it gets manual mode 1.3v boom is plenty.
> 
> On 7900x I use adaptive -0.035 and turbo -1.185 for 4.7


I'm fairly conservative (despite my tongue in cheek profile sig on the side there), I'd prefer not to overclock to 4.6-4.7 anyway, worried that much voltage could eventually degrade things, and I'm in it for the long haul on this system. Besides, I have had difficulty booting, even at stock voltages, clocks, and without XMP. It boots, then shuts down a second, then starts up and continues booting. It's real weird, I replaced the PSU (a Seasonic) with a EVGA G2 with more wattage, and it still exhibits identical symtoms, so I know it's not the PSU.


----------



## ThrashZone

PloniAlmoni said:


> I'm fairly conservative (despite my tongue in cheek profile sig on the side there), I'd prefer not to overclock to 4.6-4.7 anyway, worried that much voltage could eventually degrade things, and I'm in it for the long haul on this system. Besides, I have had difficulty booting, even at stock voltages, clocks, and without XMP. It boots, then shuts down a second, then starts up and continues booting. It's real weird, I replaced the PSU (a Seasonic) with a EVGA G2 with more wattage, and it still exhibits identical symtoms, so I know it's not the PSU.


Hi,
I'm fairly conservative too I am under 1.4v 

Yeah pretty weird with the shut downs/ restarts stuff but I believe asus has fun with the Intel security bios fixes and one of the bad mojo traits was random shut downs 

Like you've said ram issues will make all sorts of stuff happen I have to assume it's either ram defective or dimm slot issues :/
x99 doesn't like hynix memory chips is all if noticed 
I doubt I could use trident z 3200c14 xmp profile reliably anyway but manual timings.... seem to work okay probably not rock solid but enough to benchmark 

My everyday clock isn't too much different than yours 4.2 @ 1.240v
x99 was my first build so yeah it would be nice if it lasted as long as a acer aspire did 7-8 years before I retired it for x99


----------



## PloniAlmoni

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> I'm fairly conservative too I am under 1.4v
> 
> Yeah pretty weird with the shut downs/ restarts stuff but I believe asus has fun with the Intel security bios fixes and one of the bad mojo traits was random shut downs
> 
> Like you've said ram issues will make all sorts of stuff happen I have to assume it's either ram defective or dimm slot issues :/
> x99 doesn't like hynix memory chips is all if noticed
> I doubt I could use trident z 3200c14 xmp profile reliably anyway but manual timings.... seem to work okay probably not rock solid but enough to benchmark
> 
> My everyday clock isn't too much different than yours 4.2 @ 1.240v
> x99 was my first build so yeah it would be nice if it lasted as long as a acer aspire did 7-8 years before I retired it for x99


Mine is ASRock, I don't think it has that bug. Also, my RAM is OK I think, I ran overnight memtest and it passed with flying colors. Same for Google Stressapp for RAM testing.


----------



## ThrashZone

Hi,
Here's a conservative 4.6 on xmp 3200 cache offset mode +0.175 using min cache 24 & max at 38
System agent looks interesting might be why my manual mode 4.7.. are wonkey


----------



## PloniAlmoni

That's pretty good! Vcore is over 1.3 though, but I suppose it's OK. I'm a bit scared to bother with overclocking until I can establish that it isn't my motherboard components or CPU causing my system to not always boot smoothly. It was doing fine at a stable 4.3GHz @1.249v manual for several months, then it started "hiccuping" while booting. The motherboard was brand-new, a replacement I got for a system that a optical drive fried, but the CPU is from eBay.


----------



## ThrashZone

Hi,
Yeah I did a 4.5 on auto and everything above and it was a hair less than 1.3v so 1.3v is pretty much what 4.5 has to have although I do have another i did at 4.5 with manual with 1.290v with vccin at 1.90ov or 1.910v system agent on it was pretty much matched the vccio 1.05 voltages :/
But i'm going to jack up the system agent tomorrow to at least 1.1 / 1.2 if needed for 4.7


----------



## ThrashZone

Hi,
Can anyone whom is using 3901 bios look at your vccio cpu 1.05 voltage on auto and also using 4.2 or 4.5 and see what it shows on xmp ?
I did 3901 bios and it had the above at 1.250v at 4.5 lol 
I bailed pretty quick didn't get a screen shot of it but know 2101 was only at a normal 1.05+- voltage 
I see what is frying chips 
Going to checkout 3801 and see if it's the same as silly 3901 showed :/


----------



## Desolutional

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Can anyone whom is using 3901 bios look at your vccio cpu 1.05 voltage on auto and also using 4.2 or 4.5 and see what it shows on xmp ?
> I see what is *frying chips*
> Going to checkout 3801 and see if it's the same as silly 3901 showed :/


That would be VCCIO CPU rail, and that would fry the IMC. I ruined mine by running VTT (both rails for VCCIO) at 1.20V for 6 months as a Plex server. Stay below 1.15V.


----------



## ThrashZone

Desolutional said:


> That would be VCCIO CPU rail, and that would fry the IMC. I ruined mine by running VTT (both rails for VCCIO) at 1.20V for 6 months as a Plex server. *Stay below 1.15V*.


Hi,
Thanks that is what I've read many times lol 
And yes 3801 bios was the exact same way :/
Back to 2101 owe well have to *some how* incorporate the intel micro code in it i suppose


----------



## sblantipodi

Desolutional said:


> That would be VCCIO CPU rail, and that would fry the IMC. I ruined mine by running VTT (both rails for VCCIO) at 1.20V for 6 months as a Plex server. Stay below 1.15V.


my VCCIO CPU io on auto and it's on
1.250V since haswell-e has been released. 

I have some screenshots that proves in 2016 that older bios pushed that voltage to 1.333V with the same settings I use today.

no imc loss on my side, my IMC is pushing 2666MHz cas 15 and 3.8GHz cache no problem.


----------



## Streetdragon

I think the whole cache/agent voltages are really "*****y" I run my at around 1,05 V... only because i cant afford a new system xD

Other question: HWINFO say that my CPU packuage temp is around 40-45° idle. The cores are at 25-26°(Watertemp) idle. Whole CPU temp is more or less the same as the cores. 
Is it a error from HWINFO or is there a hotspot somehwere? somehow its a bit off...
Clocks are:
Core 4700Mhz @ 1,26V Adaptive-> Idle 0,76V or so
Cache 4000Mhz @ 1,05V Offset. Idle around 0,9V or so


----------



## ThrashZone

sblantipodi said:


> my VCCIO CPU io on auto and it's on
> 1.250V since haswell-e has been released.
> 
> I have some screenshots that proves in 2016 that older bios pushed that voltage to 1.333V with the same settings I use today.
> 
> no imc loss on my side, my IMC is pushing 2666MHz cas 15 and 3.8GHz cache no problem.


Hi,
I'd say every version of bios past 2101 probably causes the issue not 2101 and under so since hasswell-e was released pushing that much voltage through vccio cpu I've never seen anything over 1.056 maybe a hair past that pushing the same cache 3.8 on offset mode +0.175 which also shows 1.122v on it.
I've added 3200C14 I doubt that has anything to do with vccio cpu voltages 
The other vccio shows normal 1.056v max voltage so something is way off.



Streetdragon said:


> I think the whole cache/agent voltages are really "*****y" I run my at around 1,05 V... only because i cant afford a new system xD
> 
> Other question: HWINFO say that my CPU packuage temp is around 40-45° idle. The cores are at 25-26°(Watertemp) idle. Whole CPU temp is more or less the same as the cores.
> Is it a error from HWINFO or is there a hotspot somehwere? somehow its a bit off...
> Clocks are:
> Core 4700Mhz @ 1,26V Adaptive-> Idle 0,76V or so
> Cache 4000Mhz @ 1,05V Offset. Idle around 0,9V or so


Hi,
Yes cpu package temps usually show 5-8c hotter than the highest core temp for me as well very weird 
Wonder if mother board socket is why ?


----------



## Streetdragon

hmmm the packuage is 12° over hottest core. thats a bit hard..
just saw that there are 2 cpu packuage temp readings. Wich is right?
uploaded a image with all temps.


----------



## ThrashZone

Hi,
I usually just go by the highest reading no telling if either are correct might have to ask on the hwinfo thread for which one is correct 
What clock is that 4.5 ?


----------



## sblantipodi

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> I'd say every version of bios past 2101 probably causes the issue not 2101 and under so since hasswell-e was released pushing that much voltage through vccio cpu I've never seen anything over 1.056 maybe a hair past that pushing the same cache 3.8 on offset mode +0.175 which also shows 1.122v on it.
> I've added 3200C14 I doubt that has anything to do with vccio cpu voltages
> The other vccio shows normal 1.056v max voltage so something is way off.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> Yes cpu package temps usually show 5-8c hotter than the highest core temp for me as well very weird
> Wonder if mother board socket is why ?


the only thing I'm saying is that I doubt that VCCIO is a problem at least at 1.250V since I have it in that range for years but who knows...
personally I don't want to rearrange my overclock since I do not want.

hope that it will last some other years 

I am going to buy a GTX2080Ti so my haswell-e will not last long in my case 
I don't want to upgrade but I don't want to be bottlenecked neither.


----------



## ThrashZone

sblantipodi said:


> the only thing I'm saying is that I doubt that VCCIO is a problem at least at 1.250V since I have it in that range for years but who knows...
> personally I don't want to rearrange my overclock since I do not want.
> 
> hope that it will last some other years
> 
> I am going to buy a GTX2080Ti so my haswell-e will not last long in my case
> I don't want to upgrade but I don't want to be bottlenecked neither.


Hi,
Well it's been said many times cache voltage was why haswell-e has been fried but the vccio cpu was the first voltage I noticed that was dramatically changed using xmp profile


----------



## Desolutional

sblantipodi said:


> the only thing I'm saying is that I doubt that VCCIO is a problem at least at 1.250V since I have it in that range for years but who knows...
> personally I don't want to rearrange my overclock since I do not want.


I only found out I degraded my IMC by switching back to stock and attempting my previous RAM overclock (which worked for the first few months of owning my 5820K). Bam, even with 0.05V extra of DDR4 voltage, reduced CPU and cache mults - it wouldn't pass training properly. Even reverted to the day one BIOS, and still wouldn't train all RAM. It passed when I set VTT back to my overclock voltages, straight away, so it seems it now needs more VTT voltage to train now.

I just prefer to leave VTT and VCCSA alone for now, will see how it goes, stock IO on my Broadwell-E is stable at sig specs, 3000MHz. I do have my system doing a lot of encoding, so it is near max load nearly all the time.


----------



## ThrashZone

Hi,
Yeah times are tough when a 6 core chip is a bottleneck lol


----------



## Streetdragon

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> I usually just go by the highest reading no telling if either are correct might have to ask on the hwinfo thread for which one is correct
> What clock is that 4.5 ?


There it was 4.7Ghz 1.26V. but idle/watch movies.

installed a fan on the back of the socket. didnt made a different. But somehow i feel better about it xD


----------



## jura11

Streetdragon said:


> I think the whole cache/agent voltages are really "*****y" I run my at around 1,05 V... only because i cant afford a new system xD
> 
> Other question: HWINFO say that my CPU packuage temp is around 40-45° idle. The cores are at 25-26°(Watertemp) idle. Whole CPU temp is more or less the same as the cores.
> Is it a error from HWINFO or is there a hotspot somehwere? somehow its a bit off...
> Clocks are:
> Core 4700Mhz @ 1,26V Adaptive-> Idle 0,76V or so
> Cache 4000Mhz @ 1,05V Offset. Idle around 0,9V or so


Hi there 

I wouldn't be worried about PKG temperature offset, have look in my case I have 32°C on PKG and hottest core sits in 24°C, coldest core sits in 18-20°C range, its doesn't matter if I'm running 4.5Ghz or 4.6Ghz or 4.7GHz, these temperatures I would have same as idle, load temperatures off course would be higher etc

This higher offset (8-12°C) between the hottest core and PKG I have observed or rather seen on Haswell-E or Broadwell CPU, owned like i7-5820k or 5930k or 5960x etc plus I tested few of Broadwell range 

This offset is lot smaller on 8700k or 4790k and few other CPU which I have owned or tested 

Here is explanation from [email protected] 

CPU Package is a 256 ms average of the hottest temperature among all sensors in CPU.

You can try to use SIV64 if this SW would report same temperatures like HWiNFO 

I personally use both with Aquasuite etc and all no issues

Hope this helps 

Thanks, Jura


----------



## jura11

Streetdragon said:


> There it was 4.7Ghz 1.26V. but idle/watch movies.
> 
> installed a fan on the back of the socket. didnt made a different. But somehow i feel better about it xD



That's nice voltage at 4.7GHz, not sure if this fan on the back of the socket doesn't make any difference, personally I don't think so

Hope this helps 

Thanks, Jura


----------



## GRABibus

Streetdragon said:


> There it was 4.7Ghz 1.26V. but idle/watch movies.
> 
> installed a fan on the back of the socket. didnt made a different. But somehow i feel better about it xD


Which CPU Package temperature report are yoiuy talking about ?

See my screenshot here, there are 2 values :



I asked Martin but he said that INTEL is not reallly communicating on this, so he can't explain which one is the real Package value. There are 5°C difference between both values.

From my side, I use the biggest value (Worst case) to evaluate the Package heating.


----------



## Streetdragon

GRABibus said:


> Which CPU Package temperature report are yoiuy talking about ?
> 
> See my screenshot here, there are 2 values :
> 
> 
> 
> I asked Martin but he said that INTEL is not reallly communicating on this, so he can't explain which one is the real Package value. There are 5°C difference between both values.
> 
> From my side, I use the biggest value (Worst case) to evaluate the Package heating.


https://www.overclock.net/forum/27589010-post22545.html

Yep 5° differenc for me too. I just use both now. They read something so it must be somewhere^^


----------



## sblantipodi

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Well it's been said many times cache voltage was why haswell-e has been fried but the vccio cpu was the first voltage I noticed that was dramatically changed using xmp profile


I'm not using XMP


----------



## lightsout

Anyone know anything about watchdog BSOD. My OC has been stable for a year, transferred into a new case, and when I run prime for about 30 seconds I get a watchdog bsod.

I read that Asus AI Suite or whatever its called could be the culprit. I have a hard time believing the OC has become that unstable.


----------



## Streetdragon

Close all tools like MSI AB and asus ai suite and retest.
if that fails go one bin lower on cache


----------



## lightsout

Streetdragon said:


> Close all tools like MSI AB and asus ai suite and retest.
> if that fails go one bin lower on cache


Thanks boss, haven't had the chance to mess with it but I'll try that out. I don't remember initially messing with cache. Idk it's been a while.


----------



## Streetdragon

i can do 4.8Ghz with 1.29V realbench stresstest "stable". somehow i cand believe that. if i start occt it crashes instantly.
4.5Ghz are occt stable with 1.21V.... hmmmm but 4.8 sounds nice....


----------



## Desolutional

Streetdragon said:


> i can do 4.8Ghz with 1.29V realbench stresstest "stable". somehow i cand believe that. if i start occt it crashes instantly.
> 4.5Ghz are occt stable with 1.21V.... hmmmm but 4.8 sounds nice....


OCCT is *much* more stressful. The best real world test I've found is CPU saturated x265 encoding, should be stable in almost anything if it passes 4 hours of that.


----------



## lightsout

Streetdragon said:


> Close all tools like MSI AB and asus ai suite and retest.
> if that fails go one bin lower on cache


So I did that and then I didn't BSOD but immediately got a round off error in prime. hmm


----------



## Streetdragon

Desolutional said:


> OCCT is *much* more stressful. The best real world test I've found is CPU saturated x265 encoding, should be stable in almost anything if it passes 4 hours of that.


so if i run the hwbot x265 benchmark 4k overkill x12 for 2-3 times im fine? i think i have to redoo my whle overclock. maybe i can get 4.8Ghz 1.3V x265 stable^^



lightsout said:


> So I did that and then I didn't BSOD but immediately got a round off error in prime. hmm


clock is not stable. add a bit of voltage or drop the multi


----------



## lightsout

Streetdragon said:


> so if i run the hwbot x265 benchmark 4k overkill x12 for 2-3 times im fine? i think i have to redoo my whle overclock. maybe i can get 4.8Ghz 1.3V x265 stable^^
> 
> 
> 
> clock is not stable. add a bit of voltage or drop the multi


Yeah I dropped it to 42, so good so far. All I ever did for this OC was mess with voltage and set XMP I believe. Still probably has plenty of headroom.


----------



## ThrashZone

Hi,
4.8 on only 1.3v is pretty hard to believe


----------



## Streetdragon

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> 4.8 on only 1.3v is pretty hard to believe


i said "maybe" xD

Now im at 4.7Ghz with around 1.27V. Run 3 times HWBOTx265Benchmark 4k x12 overkill. ram and canche are still ok to. Dont really wanna go over 1.3V.....


----------



## lightsout

Streetdragon said:


> i said "maybe" xD
> 
> Now im at 4.7Ghz with around 1.27V. Run 3 times HWBOTx265Benchmark 4k x12 overkill. ram and canche are still ok to. Dont really wanna go over 1.3V.....


I checked out that bench. Is there a way to make it loop? I'm not sure you could run it for a long period of time other than restarting which doesn't seem to help.


----------



## Streetdragon

you have to restart it. for me every run nedded around 30mins.

just a hind, if one "thread" wont progress anymore form the overkill window, than your clock was not stable enough


----------



## lightsout

Streetdragon said:


> you have to restart it. for me every run nedded around 30mins.
> 
> just a hind, if one "thread" wont progress anymore form the overkill window, than your clock was not stable enough


I see, but any stress that you have to stop and restart is kind of flawed no? I ran it but not on overkill, I'll try again just because.


----------



## Streetdragon

lightsout said:


> I see, but any stress that you have to stop and restart is kind of flawed no? I ran it but not on overkill, I'll try again just because.


Overkill is a must. Set it as high as you can. Overkill x12 needs around 20gig of Ram.
And you dont have to stop it.
It stops from it own when it finished the run. Just restart it for some more runs


----------



## ThrashZone

Streetdragon said:


> i said "maybe" xD
> 
> Now im at 4.7Ghz with around 1.27V. Run 3 times HWBOTx265Benchmark 4k x12 overkill. ram and canche are still ok to. Dont really wanna go over 1.3V.....


Hi,
Love to see your voltage sections with hwinfo not core voltages just the two with T1.... and Vcore/ pch....... stuff 
I haven't noticed any benchmarks you've run and posted on this sites boards either.


----------



## Streetdragon

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Love to see your voltage sections with hwinfo not core voltages just the two with T1.... and Vcore/ pch....... stuff
> I haven't noticed any benchmarks you've run and posted on this sites boards either.


Will post it tonight :thumb:


----------



## ThrashZone

Streetdragon said:


> Will post it tonight :thumb:


Hi,
Thank you very intriguing stuff I bet you use mostly auto voltages from your prior bios screen shots you posted long ago 

Put some stress so max and min voltages show what's going on time spy extreme regular which ever


----------



## Streetdragon

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Thank you very intriguing stuff I bet you use mostly auto voltages from your prior bios screen shots you posted long ago
> 
> Put some stress so max and min voltages show what's going on time spy extreme regular which ever


Bios settings


Spoiler























and the run:


Spoiler










TimeSpy extrem


Spoiler


----------



## ThrashZone

Hi,
Thank you 
What is the max cache you're running at I can't tell other than the voltage of max 1.153v ? 40 ?


----------



## Streetdragon

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Thank you
> What is the max cache you're running at I can't tell other than the voltage of max 1.153v ? 40 ?


its running at 4.3Ghz. tried 4.4 but that kills my ram tuning and is a huge jump in voltage


----------



## ThrashZone

Hi,
Wow 43 max cache at 1.15v :/

You must not of pushed your gpu very much on time spy extreme 
My score is higher at 2050 and +756 memory clock
https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/29493853


----------



## Streetdragon

yeah she was running @ 2000/5954Mhz(+500)

I can do a new run with 2100 and +700on the ram if you want xD


----------



## ThrashZone

Hi,
Yeah knew it was very low for running at 4.7 lol go ahead man don't hold back now


----------



## ThrashZone

Hi,
Here's the score I've posted on ocn last week or so
https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/29175359?


----------



## Streetdragon

somehow my 2100 Profile is dead-.-
https://www.3dmark.com/spy/4744261 it downclocks down a bin for some reasons(shunt mod and temps were max 33°)


----------



## ThrashZone

Streetdragon said:


> somehow my 2100 Profile is dead-.-
> https://www.3dmark.com/spy/4744261 it downclocks down a bin for some reasons(shunt mod and temps were max 33°)


Hi,
That bites 
Although your quest for low cpu core voltage is strangling your cpu capabilities anyway 
No way my 4.6 should beat your 4.7


----------



## zipeldiablo

Hey mates.

So i've been trying to get more oc from my 5960x.

Going back from default settings, bsod in occt at 4.2 for 1.3v after 5minutes, which is weird considering this is the frequency i used for almost two years without issue
(tested with another tool back then and it was stable ?)
Also going to 4.3/4.4 for 1.4v will bsod in 3 seconds.

I think i am missing something


----------



## BigMack70

zipeldiablo said:


> Hey mates.
> 
> So i've been trying to get more oc from my 5960x.
> 
> I am stable a 4.2 for 1.3v but i tried 4.4 at as high as 1.4v and i bsod with occt in 3 seconds :/
> I don't get it, it seems to me than not getting 100mhz is a bit crazy with that much more voltage.
> Thoughts ?


Sometimes chips just hit a wall. My 5930k is a bit of a dud... takes 1.3V for 4.4 GHz but 1.4V for 4.5 GHz. 

Has anyone made the move from Haswell-E to an 8700k or 9900k? I'm thinking about doing it because I'm starting to see occasional mild CPU-bottlenecking occurring in 4k on my new 2080 Ti. But I'm not sure if it would be better to wait or not. Original plan had been to hang on to my 5930k until PCI-e 4.0 was on the market.


----------



## zipeldiablo

Pretty sure my issue might be with some shady setting in the bios.
Someone posted all the bios settings recommended with the rampage V extreme but i cannot find it for the life of me :/

I mean that's crazy, i cannot run occt at 4.2 for 1.35v


----------



## GRABibus

zipeldiablo said:


> Hey mates.
> 
> So i've been trying to get more oc from my 5960x.
> 
> Going back from default settings, bsod in occt at 4.2 for 1.3v after 5minutes, which is weird considering this is the frequency i used for almost two years without issue
> (tested with another tool back then and it was stable ?)
> Also going to 4.3/4.4 for 1.4v will bsod in 3 seconds.
> 
> I think i am missing something


Do you use for mainly gaming ?
OCCT is very tough to pas.

From my side, as my rig is dedicated mainly to gaming, I use Realbench for stability (And HCI MemTest + Aida cache stress test).
Realbench is easier to pass and requires less voltage for same frequency.


----------



## zipeldiablo

GRABibus said:


> Do you use for mainly gaming ?
> OCCT is very tough to pas.
> 
> From my side, as my rig is dedicated mainly to gaming, I use Realbench for stability (And HCI MemTest + Aida cache stress test).
> Realbench is easier to pass and requires less voltage for same frequency.


Yes i don't code anymore so only gaming in 4k and watching movies


----------



## ThrashZone

zipeldiablo said:


> Hey mates.
> 
> So i've been trying to get more oc from my 5960x.
> 
> Going back from default settings, bsod in occt at 4.2 for 1.3v after 5minutes, which is weird considering this is the frequency i used for almost two years without issue
> (tested with another tool back then and it was stable ?)
> Also going to 4.3/4.4 for 1.4v will bsod in 3 seconds.
> 
> I think i am missing something


Hi,
You might disable spectre and meldown protection with inspectre they are both performance killers.
https://www.grc.com/inspectre.htm

Which bios are you on 2101 is best for haswell-e still.


----------



## zipeldiablo

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> You might disable spectre and meldown protection with inspectre they are both performance killers.
> https://www.grc.com/inspectre.htm
> 
> Which bios are you on 2101 is best for haswell-e still.


I use latest bios 3902, thought since i had crazy ram and m2 drives i should update.
Downgrading will improve stability ?

Thanks for the link

edit : so i tried downgrading, i don't even boot anymore (4.1 at 1.35), got a weird d6 error. Hum
i might be missing some important setting, can someone share every setting needed for overclocking ?
I double checked everything but we never know


----------



## Streetdragon

zipeldiablo said:


> Pretty sure my issue might be with some shady setting in the bios.
> Someone posted all the bios settings recommended with the rampage V extreme but i cannot find it for the life of me :/
> 
> I mean that's crazy, i cannot run occt at 4.2 for 1.35v


do you mean my settings from here? https://www.overclock.net/forum/5-i...eaderboard-owners-club-2258.html#post27670594

Yeah stick with realbench or hwbot x265 bench for testing. OCCT is a hard egg to pass^^


----------



## zipeldiablo

Streetdragon said:


> do you mean my settings from here? https://www.overclock.net/forum/5-i...eaderboard-owners-club-2258.html#post27670594
> 
> Yeah stick with realbench or hwbot x265 bench for testing. OCCT is a hard egg to pass^^


Yes that is what i am looking for thanks


----------



## ThrashZone

zipeldiablo said:


> I use latest bios 3902, thought since i had *crazy ram* and m2 drives i should update.
> Downgrading will improve stability ?
> 
> Thanks for the link
> 
> edit : so i tried downgrading, i don't even boot anymore (4.1 at 1.35), got a weird d6 error. Hum
> i might be missing some important setting, can someone share every setting needed for overclocking ?
> I double checked everything but we never know





Streetdragon said:


> do you mean my settings from here? https://www.overclock.net/forum/5-i...eaderboard-owners-club-2258.html#post27670594
> 
> Yeah stick with realbench or hwbot x265 bench for testing. OCCT is a hard egg to pass^^


Hi,
I couldn't even post on the voltage settings he's using lol 

One shouldn't have to do much of anything for 4.1 or 4.2 .. 

On newer bios just dial these settings in newer bios exaggerates them might be why you're having issues 

Auto voltages should be fine except for 
vccio cpu 1.05 voltage
vccio pch 1.05 voltages 
They can be set just like StreetDragon's screen shots suggest 1.05v

Note some of his Yellow type on settings 
Cache voltage use 
Offset mode and +0.175 should be fine also with
Min cache 24 or auto
Max cache 38 or auto

CPU System agent voltage 
Offset mode +0.170 should be fine too

Not much else should need to alter from auto.

Not sure what you mean by crazy ram I believe both of use are using 4x8gb 3200 ram and Not using xmp profiles.
You'd have to say what ram you're using.
If nothing else leave ram speed and settings alone for now no xmp profile just use default settings and it will run at 2133 see if that helps booting....


----------



## zipeldiablo

Ram reference is gskill tridentZ F4-3200C14Q-32GTZ : https://gskill.com/en/product/f4-3200c14q-32gtz

I never used offset mode, is it better than manual ?


----------



## ThrashZone

zipeldiablo said:


> Ram reference is gskill tridentZ F4-3200C14Q-32GTZ : https://gskill.com/en/product/f4-3200c14q-32gtz
> 
> I never used offset mode, is it better than manual ?


Hi,
For system agent and cache yes offset mode works great 
Core voltage like I said it shouldn't need anything done to it auto should be fine.

Just leave ram at default for now so we might rule it out as being the problem.
Clear cmos if you've been using xmp profile 3200.


----------



## patryk

Hi
For the bus speed 100
Ram will work at 3000 or 3200?


----------



## PloniAlmoni

patryk said:


> Hi
> For the bus speed 100
> Ram will work at 3000 or 3200?


Above 2666, you may need a strap.


----------



## Desolutional

patryk said:


> Hi
> For the bus speed 100
> Ram will work at 3000 or 3200?


At 100 BCLK strap, 2400, 2666 and 3200 all seem to work nicely. 3000 works better on 125 BCLK strap generally.


----------



## patryk

Desolutional said:


> At 100 BCLK strap, 2400, 2666 and 3200 all seem to work nicely. 3000 works better on 125 BCLK strap generally.






So i need buy RAM 3200 mhz thx


----------



## Vlada011

What you suggest me for Cache Voltage on i7-5820K, Manual, Adaptive or Offset.
I need 1.200V for 4.0GHz. If I left on Auto maybe increase more but when I set Manual 1200 it was stable.
Is it maybe Offset or Adaptive better and how much to set Offset Voltage in that case.


----------



## Desolutional

Vlada011 said:


> What you suggest me for Cache Voltage on i7-5820K, Manual, Adaptive or Offset.
> I need 1.200V for 4.0GHz. If I left on Auto maybe increase more but when I set Manual 1200 it was stable.
> Is it maybe Offset or Adaptive better and how much to set Offset Voltage in that case.


Adaptive doesn't work on the X99 platform. Offset allows the voltage to scale with the bins, best way to measure offset, is to set a small value like 0.001V, then check with HWiNFO64 with a CPU stress test to see what the cache voltage is. Then you choose your max cache voltage, subtract the HWiNFO64 voltage, and set that in the BIOS. I.e. 1.200V - HWiNFO64 (+0.001V offset voltage) = your desired offset voltage.


----------



## ThrashZone

Vlada011 said:


> What you suggest me for Cache Voltage on i7-5820K, Manual, Adaptive or Offset.
> I need 1.200V for 4.0GHz. If I left on Auto maybe increase more but when I set Manual 1200 it was stable.
> Is it maybe Offset or Adaptive better and how much to set Offset Voltage in that case.


Hi,
I use offset for cache 
For max cache of 38 I use +0.175 which maxes out at 1.122v
If you only need 40 try +0.200 should be enough
Be aware 1.2v cache has been known to fry chips read back and on broadwell-e thread too so keep it well under 1.2v


----------



## Vlada011

You sure with that. 
I set Adaptive voltage for Core, and Offset - 0.015mV, that stop 15-16mV overvolting, that's normal. If you set 1.300 to be 1.300V not 1312V.
But I was not sure how work Voltage for Cache in Offset.

That mean 
Cache Voltage - Offset Mode
Offset Voltage - 0.200


----------



## ThrashZone

Vlada011 said:


> You sure with that.
> I set Adaptive voltage for Core, and Offset - 0.015mV, that stop 15-16mV overvolting, that's normal. If you set 1.300 to be 1.300V not 1312V.
> But I was not sure how work Voltage for Cache in Offset.
> 
> That mean
> Cache Voltage - Offset Mode
> Offset Voltage - 0.200


Hi,
No offset mode +0.200 
Max cache 40 
Minimum cache 24

I've also used +0.195 for 40 but stress test it from there and see how it turns out you'll be well under 1.2v for sure with it and not in the yellow type either
+0.200 is yellow zone but still under 1.2v


----------



## patryk

Hi

which motherboard is better?
I need a m2 connector and optical input


Asus X99-DELUXE II (this one is more expensive)
Asus Rampage V Extreme/U3.1 

Or maybe someone will recommend a better asus


----------



## ThrashZone

patryk said:


> Hi
> 
> which motherboard is better?
> I need a m2 connector and optical input
> 
> 
> Asus X99-DELUXE II (this one is more expensive)
> Asus Rampage V Extreme/U3.1
> 
> Or maybe someone will recommend a better asus


Hi,
I wouldn't buy an x99 board from asus 
evga/ asrock or gigabyte 
Research those for recent bios updates

ASUS has abandoned x99 last bios is beta and released 4-2018 and likely won't see another bios update for spectre.....
Broadwell-e last win-10 up killed oc ability because there is no bios update for it.
Haswell-e hasn't been affected yet and I do mean yet


----------



## PloniAlmoni

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> I wouldn't buy an x99 board from asus
> evga/ asrock or gigabyte
> Research those for recent bios updates
> 
> ASUS has abandoned x99 last bios is beta and released 4-2018 and likely won't see another bios update for spectre.....
> Broadwell-e last win-10 up killed oc ability because there is no bios update for it.
> Haswell-e hasn't been affected yet and I do mean yet


What do you mean by that, is there a technical reason why Haswell-E issues are likely? Remember, Windows in the feature update after the next one is getting retrapoline (which Linux has had since April) instead of relying on further microcode mitigations.... that shouldn't have any side-effects.


----------



## Vlada011

You wouldn't buy X99 board from ASUS.
You are not aware what is normal RVE or RVE10.

Full Ebay of Rampage V Extreme from gamers who chase new hardware.
You buy i7-5960X + RVE for 500-550$ overclock them and play games years.

RAMPAGE V EXTREME ALWAYS. With USB 3.1 or without not important at all.
Any of 3 Rampage. That's best platform from my perspective. X58 and X79 as well, but they have DDR3.

If ASUS didn't build nothing for Spectre for me that only mean one thing... BIOS for Spectre is non sense.
Now when they discover every hole they need to make new BIOS. At the end you have 20% weaker platform.
No, I don't care for Spectre and Meltdown, I don't read news, I don't update, nothing...
You behave like you protect own life with them. That's funny gamers spend more time on security than big corporations.


----------



## ThrashZone

Hi,
My point is asus has abandoned x99 support 
Other board manufactures haven't 
Frankly if one reads back on this thread or haswell-e or broadwell-e just the amount of fried chips and boards is enough to pass on asus on x99 platform.


----------



## PloniAlmoni

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> My point is asus has abandoned x99 support
> Other board manufactures haven't
> Frankly if one reads back on this thread or haswell-e or broadwell-e just the amount of fried chips and boards is enough to pass on asus on x99 platform.


I agree with that, I wouldn't build an entire new Haswell-E x99 system in 2018, not with Ryzen 2 in 1q2019 probably, or if one prefers, a more recent Intel platform.


----------



## PloniAlmoni

Vlada011 said:


> You wouldn't buy X99 board from ASUS.
> You are not aware what is normal RVE or RVE10.
> 
> Full Ebay of Rampage V Extreme from gamers who chase new hardware.
> You buy i7-5960X + RVE for 500-550$ overclock them and play games years.
> 
> RAMPAGE V EXTREME ALWAYS. With USB 3.1 or without not important at all.
> Any of 3 Rampage. That's best platform from my perspective. X58 and X79 as well, but they have DDR3.
> 
> If ASUS didn't build nothing for Spectre for me that only mean one thing... BIOS for Spectre is non sense.
> Now when they discover every hole they need to make new BIOS. At the end you have 20% weaker platform.
> No, I don't care for Spectre and Meltdown, I don't read news, I don't update, nothing...
> You behave like you protect own life with them. That's funny gamers spend more time on security than big corporations.


Since when is someone who only games, to the point of doing no financial transactions nor web browsing to sites that might try to hijack accounts in some games, building an x99 system only for gaming, especially in 2018?!


----------



## Blameless

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> I use offset for cache
> For max cache of 38 I use +0.175 which maxes out at 1.122v
> If you only need 40 try +0.200 should be enough
> Be aware 1.2v cache has been known to fry chips read back and on broadwell-e thread too so keep it well under 1.2v


Are you sure you aren't confusing cache/ring voltage with VCCSA?

The former has a default of 1.05v on HW-E, while the latter depends on sample, but tends to be around 0.8 to 0.9v by default.

+200mV offset on cache/ring is 1.25v.


----------



## ThrashZone

Blameless said:


> Are you sure you aren't confusing cache/ring voltage with VCCSA?
> 
> The former has a default of 1.05v on HW-E, while the latter depends on sample, but tends to be around 0.8 to 0.9v by default.
> 
> *+200mV offset on cache/ring is 1.25v*.


Hi,
Lots of differences in haswell-e 2101 bios and anything above 2101 for mostly broadwell-e 
Yes stock auto voltage on cache will absolutely spike or sustain 1.25v 
It was one of the suggested causes for frying chips from cache oc'ing if left on auto reported by a few people here 

I tried and am on 3601 I believe it is and vccio cpu 1.05 voltage just by increasing ram past 2133 or using xmp profile spiked or sustained 1.25v also where as vccio pch 1,05 voltage stayed around +- 1.05v

2101 neither go past by very much 1.05v 
Cache yes it will spike or sustain 1.2v nobody has disputed that just said it might be too much 
I've always used max cache 38 on offset +0175 and it indeed works maxing out as 1.122v
So does cache need 1.2v or spike to more I doubt it does


----------



## Desolutional

I don't overclock cache with overvoltage on BW-E anyway because the O.C. socket doesn't work. Best off sticking to stock voltage, or a tiny bit more when overclocking core. 3.2GHz with 1.05V cache voltage.


----------



## ThrashZone

Desolutional said:


> I don't overclock cache with overvoltage on BW-E anyway because the O.C. socket doesn't work. Best off sticking to stock voltage, or a tiny bit more when overclocking core. 3.2GHz with 1.05V cache voltage.


Hi,
Yeah I was mostly just saying to keep cache voltage under 1.2v doubt it needs it anyway


----------



## Streetdragon

yep and just in case lock all other voltages to the value that it is on auto. so the bios cant kill itself. read some hundrets pages back, that the bios CAN change some other voltages by itself and do a bit of "harakiri".

btw i run by mistake my cpu with 1.5V on the clocks xD used for fun the overclockingtool from asus. intelligent something. Its still ok. no damage!


----------



## ThrashZone

Streetdragon said:


> yep and just in case lock all other voltages to the value that it is on auto. so the bios cant kill itself. read some hundrets pages back, that the bios CAN change some other voltages by itself and do a bit of "harakiri".
> 
> *btw i run by mistake my cpu with 1.5V on the clocks xD used for fun the overclockingtool from asus. intelligent something. Its still ok. no damage*!


Hi,
Ouch but in your case of under volting for so long I believe it's like grandma driving a Ferrari at 30mph for a long time 
Carbon buildup needs to be blown out after a while lol


----------



## Vlada011

I increase Cache Voltage only up to 1.200V.

My Cache Clock is Set
Min: Default
Max: 40 - 4.0GHz
Voltage Mode: Offset
+
0.250V
Default Cache Voltage+ Offset 0.250V bring me to 1.195-1.200V
I hope AIDA64 not lie. But in HWInfo64 I see drops even to 1190V.

Is it possible to avoid to drop like that.
Intel Xtreme Tuning Utility say that my Cache Voltage Mode is in Adaptive Mode.
Even if she is set to Offset in BIOS.


----------



## Desolutional

Vlada011 said:


> I hope AIDA64 not lie. But in HWInfo64 I see drops


Voltage sensor accuracy is ±8mV for most of the CPU readings, you'll have to use a DMM for more accurate measurements. It is fine.


----------



## Vlada011

One more thing I think how to resolve.

In setting AI Overclock Tunner set to Auto my BLCK is 100.2MHz and give me 4505.3 MHz example.
If I set AIO Overclock Tunner to Manual than BLCK become 100.0 and give me 4.499.8 MHz example.
100.2 (Auto) is not necessary, I set Manual and use 100.1 BLCK and give me clear 4.5GHz.

Intel Xtreme Tuning Utility is capable to even finer tune BLCK 100.174 - 100.116 - 100.058... 
but I would like to avoid overclocking or chaning setting with software.
Even if with him I could drop BLCK closer to 100, finer tunning than in BIOS and to keep 4.500MHz not 4.499MHz.


----------



## ThrashZone

Vlada011 said:


> I increase Cache Voltage only up to 1.200V.
> 
> My Cache Clock is Set
> Min: Default
> Max: 40 - 4.0GHz
> Voltage Mode: Offset
> +
> 0.250V
> Default Cache Voltage+ Offset 0.250V bring me to 1.195-1.200V
> I hope AIDA64 not lie. But in HWInfo64 I see drops even to 1190V.
> 
> Is it possible to avoid to drop like that.
> Intel Xtreme Tuning Utility say that my Cache Voltage Mode is in Adaptive Mode.
> Even if she is set to Offset in BIOS.


Hi,
What is your input voltage set at and llc ?


----------



## Vlada011

My CPU Input Voltage is Auto - 1.920V.
I suppose that's 1.9V.

Where can I see Input Voltage in software.


----------



## ThrashZone

Hi,
whinfo should show vccin which is input voltage


----------



## Vlada011

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> whinfo should show vccin which is input voltage


Yes, 1.920V.
Should I change maybe.
Where Input Voltage help?

I have two profiles.

1. Gaming (4.2GHz 1.200V Adaptive 0.010 0ffset (-) - 3.8 GHz Cache Default Voltage)
2. OC (4.5GHz 1.325V Adaptive 0.010 Offset (+) - 4.0 GHz Cachge Default Voltage Offset + 0.250V)


This is profiles for High Performance Power Option.
Both profiles in Balanced work on idle settings, 1.200MHz 0.800V and 1400MHz Cache. That's Min Default Cache.
I didn't change Min Cache, only Max to 3.8 or 4.0GHz.

First Gaming Profile that's really how every gaming Haswell-E should work without sweating, max temp under stress test 55-56C, etc.
With such profile Processors can't be damage decades.
Second is 4.5GHz and that's higher temperatures, sample need 1.325V not less for stability.
I'm not someone who will push 1.400V and 4.6GHz because when I enable stress test with any watercooling temps will for 10 seconds to go up to 80C and radiator even will not to become warm. Immediately will jump temperature before water success to coldown him. Air from radiator will still be cold when temps reach 80C in processors and you can't do nothing about that except phase change... Same will be with 5 radiators.


----------



## ThrashZone

Hi,
ASUS ROG haswell-e oc guide states or someone lower down on it states 1.95v is max input
LLC7 I hit 1.94v and live with that 



> Proper VCCIN voltage is dependant on several settings such as CPU speed and voltage, cache speed and voltage
> and to a lesser extent SA and IO voltages. Though DRAM voltage is external to the processor the amount of
> installed ram, speed and timings can also have an influence on the needed VCCIN voltage because of loading.
> 
> The following is assuming active cooling across the VRM section of the motherboard. Set VCCIN to 1.90V
> and LLC to Level 8. Make the necessary adjustments for stability at your desired CPU, cache and memory
> speeds and timings. Once stability is found slightly lower VCORE and increase VCCIN in 0.010V steps.
> If still stable continue lowering VCORE, raising VCCIN and testing for stability until VCORE cannot
> be lowered any further while remaining stable or 1.95V VCCIN is reached.
> 
> If increasing VCCIN from 1.90V does not allow a lower VCORE VCCIN may already be higher than needed.
> Lower VCCIN in 0.010V steps while testing for stability. Once instability is reached increase VCCIN
> at least 0.010V.
> 
> Setting LLC to Level 8 pretty much locks the VCCIN voltage to the same value regardless of load.
> There is at times an approximate 0.020V droop but the droop and recovery happens quick enough that
> it is likely not to be seen by software. If the VCCIN voltage is at a low enough value LLC levels
> from 5 to 7 can be used. The lower the LLC level is the more voltage droop will increase. Moving
> from LLC Level 8 to a lower setting will require increasing the VCCIN voltage. Keep in mind that
> droop is a good thing as it helps guard against overshoot during loading. But the amount of droop
> needs to be balanced against the required set VCCIN voltage.


----------



## Vlada011

You want to say that I should remove Auto and set 1.900V on Input, instead Auto?
Reading from HWMonitor 1.920V

I don't use LLC at all.


----------



## ThrashZone

Hi,
Follow the quoted area except for llc8 
vDroop is good llc7 is max i'll do with vccin set to 1.93v which ends up max at 1.94vish


----------



## Desolutional

Vdroop is meant to be a protective feature to prevent overshoot. ASUS have said their overshoot compensation with LLC is undetectable with an oscilloscope, however I still wouldn't run more than Level 6 (on ASUS boards) above 1.95V. CPUs have died above 2.00V of VCCIN, so be very careful.

Even with LLC, you'll still want a small amount of Vdroop on VCCIN rail, I think Level 6 to Level 7 eliminate any Vdroop.


----------



## ThrashZone

Hi,
Nope llc 8 removes the vdroop 
llc7 or 6 is fine 
I did say stay under 1.95v


----------



## Streetdragon

normally llc7(asus rog) should be enough and Input 1,90-1,91 is enough to go till 1,35+V
@Vlad try other TIM for better Temps. LM is king^^ and if you dont wanna resell/warrenty your CPU its still a safe bet


----------



## Vlada011

Streetdragon said:


> normally llc7(asus rog) should be enough and Input 1,90-1,91 is enough to go till 1,35+V
> 
> @Vlad try other TIM for better Temps. LM is king^^ and if you dont wanna resell/warrenty your CPU its still a safe bet


Liquid metal? I never believed that something different than normal paste will give me much better temps.
Special Liquid Metal who can destroy CPU Block or IHS. I always install one little spot of thermal paste and that's it.
MX-4, but I never notice difference among thermal paste, NT-H1 and MX-4 I use 10 years.

Temps will be better when I install all 3 fans on 360mm radiator, not only two just to work.
When I replace Coolstream PE with chamber almost as SE version with Black Ice Nemesis GTX.
And finally when I replace Monoblock with passive cooler for chipset and VRM with Heatkiller IV PRO full Copper and maybe VRM heatsink separate.

Because with all of these factors included I can't have competitive temperatures on any way.
Water can't reach PCH, no channels, but heat spread on whole Monoblock. Better temps would be to cut whole bottom part with dremel. 
I'm glad I didn't bought him for full price from EK.


----------



## Streetdragon

LM wont harm copper or nickel. The writing on the IHS gets unreadable. But thats it^^


----------



## ThrashZone

Hi,
About the only thing I've found useful is to make sure cpu block and cpu are flat
cpu usually is but have a texture and water blocks often are not very flat.


----------



## Vlada011

How long last your stability testing of new platform.
Mine at least 2 weeks. Over night is testing. Prime95 6h, memtest over night as well.

I first test default settings 6h or more.
Then check for errors. Always Custom test 90-91% memory.

Than every night for 100MHz OC and increase, decrease voltage.
Off course extremely high frequencies 4.4-4.5GHz depend of platform are tested with different tests, not Prime95.

Prime95 go up to 4.2-4.3GHz.
First always processors OC and memory default, than together.
That's most interesting part...


----------



## ThrashZone

Hi,
Dang I just can't get along with these new bios 
Tried the beta ilk
Tried 3801 ilk 
Going back to 2101 heck with it all


----------



## jclark

*How far up should I go*

Hey guys,

Been quite a while since I've done OC'ing and recently upgraded my rig with an i7 5820K on a Gigabyte X99M Gaming5 motherboard. 
Was on a very tight budget so feeling pretty good with the purchase all things considered.

Did a quick and dirty OC to 4Ghz @ 1.228v and here are the results after 30 minutes of Prime95:




Should I try and OC higher or temps seem a bit high?

Thanks!


----------



## PloniAlmoni

Sorry, couldn't read the message on my phone, and I didn't see the temps right. Looks normal, PRIME is not good for higher overclocks on Haswell-E anyway, use Realbench or an older version of OCCT. (Not the current release.)

If temps start climbing when you go past that, it's probably your cooling solution, or that you're using Prime 95 as your stress test, rather than the silicon lottery at play.


----------



## jura11

jclark said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Been quite a while since I've done OC'ing and recently upgraded my rig with an i7 5820K on a Gigabyte X99M Gaming5 motherboard.
> Was on a very tight budget so feeling pretty good with the purchase all things considered.
> 
> Did a quick and dirty OC to 4Ghz @ 1.228v and here are the results after 30 minutes of Prime95:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should I try and OC higher or temps seem a bit high?
> 
> Thanks!


Hi there 

Try as above suggested Realbench or OCCT 4.4.2(4.5.0 I wouldn't use), Prime I don't use as many over here

In mamy cases Realbench is more than enough if you really use yours PC more for gaming or rendering etc

1.228v at 4.0GHz not sure there, I remember my old 5820k needed 1.24v for 4.4GHz to be stable in rendering or Realbench 

What cooler do you have? 

Temperatures doesn't look bad there

Some batches of 5820k has needed bit voltage than others, my old 5820k has been awesome OC and worked well with air cooler 

Hope this helps 

Thanks, Jura


----------



## ThrashZone

Hi, @jclark 
Well depending on your cooling system looking like air, it isn't too bad for that but depending on how far you'd want to push the temp 4.2 might run at around 80c which at these clocks auto core voltage should be fine and use less than you're using now I might add.

Although your 4.0 at 70c package temp is just a tad lower than I get at 4.5 on auto voltage and it's vid is running at 1.292v at cpu package 72c highest core temp is 68c using hwinfo free.

Not using prime I use blender and use their free rendering files BMW to be exact 
If I want it to repeat I use render animation instead of render image.
CPU usage is still 100%
It also has a gpu render option file along with cpu rendering file.

https://www.blender.org/download/demo-files/


----------



## Vlada011

Guys what present Load Line Calibration Level 5.
I set and looks like voltage stay prety stable under full load, 
I set 1.300V and she max was 1.305V in RealBench Stress Test.

What's difference between 5 or 7 Level.

Actually I never saw such stable voltage under stress test.
It's set to 1.300V, Adaptive, no Offset. Load Line Calibration is Level 5.
With him and without LLC default voltage report is 1.304V, with Offset 0.003 I can compensate on exactly 1.300V.
And under stress test voltages never go over 1.305V or drop. 

That's weird that LLC work so good???


----------



## Desolutional

Vlada011 said:


> Guys what present Load Line Calibration Level 5.
> I set and looks like voltage stay prety stable under full load,
> I set 1.300V and she max was 1.305V in RealBench Stress Test.
> 
> What's difference between 5 or 7 Level.


LLC affects VCCIN (FIVR) Input Voltage, not Vcore. Stay at level 5, higher levels reduce Vdroop on the VCCIN rail which is an intended feature to protect the processor in transient load conditions. The BIOS should also tell you what VCCIN to stay below for 24/7 use, if it is the ASUS BIOS.


----------



## Vlada011

Yes ASUS BIOS, RVE10.


----------



## ThrashZone

Vlada011 said:


> Guys what present Load Line Calibration Level 5.
> I set and looks like voltage stay prety stable under full load,
> I set 1.300V and she max was 1.305V in RealBench Stress Test.
> 
> What's difference between 5 or 7 Level.
> 
> Actually I never saw such stable voltage under stress test.
> It's set to 1.300V, Adaptive, no Offset. Load Line Calibration is Level 5.
> With him and without LLC default voltage report is 1.304V, with Offset 0.003 I can compensate on exactly 1.300V.
> And under stress test voltages never go over 1.305V or drop.
> 
> That's weird that LLC work so good???


Hi,
Yeah llc7 you'd want to set cpu input voltage to 1.94v I believe 1.95v shouldn't be passed
There is only about 0.010 vdroop on llc7 where as llc5 input voltage may have 0.025 vdroop and llc8 should be no vdroop

Also depending on which cpu current capability is set on might also effect vdroop of vccin or input voltage.

I usually dabble around llc6 or 5 depending on which capability I use max for me is 140% some better boards may go to +200%..


----------



## Vlada011

My VCCIN is 1.888V now.


----------



## ThrashZone

Hi,
Is that on auto input voltage ?
What is the min and max using hwinfo showing doing some 100% cpu usage ?


----------



## jclark

Thanks a lot for the tips guys.

I'm actually running a custom water loop with 2x XSPC 360 radiators, considering my GPU is at 30c max after stress testing for a couple of hours I'm pretty sure it's my old EK Supreme HF CPU block fault. I had to a few tricks in order to make it sit well on my 5820K even after purchasing the Socket 2011-3 adapter from EK.

I've ran Realbench for 15 minutes and max temps were 50c with the same OC.


----------



## ThrashZone

jclark said:


> Thanks a lot for the tips guys.
> 
> I'm actually running a custom water loop with 2x XSPC 360 radiators, considering my GPU is at 30c max after stress testing for a couple of hours I'm pretty sure it's my old EK Supreme HF CPU block fault. I had to a few tricks in order to make it sit well on my 5820K even after purchasing the Socket 2011-3 adapter from EK.
> 
> I've ran Realbench for 15 minutes and max temps were 50c with the same OC.


Hi,
Ouch what fluid are you using not ek I hope 
If so the cpu block is likely clogged and needs to be disassembled and cleaned.

I'm on an ek evo as well now.


----------



## jura11

jclark said:


> Thanks a lot for the tips guys.
> 
> I'm actually running a custom water loop with 2x XSPC 360 radiators, considering my GPU is at 30c max after stress testing for a couple of hours I'm pretty sure it's my old EK Supreme HF CPU block fault. I had to a few tricks in order to make it sit well on my 5820K even after purchasing the Socket 2011-3 adapter from EK.
> 
> I've ran Realbench for 15 minutes and max temps were 50c with the same OC.


Hi there 

Those temperatures in Realbench are great or good enough to allow you to try 4.3-4.5GHz which shouldn't be a problem for you 

Regarding the WB, I would go with Aquacomputer Kryos or Heatkiller IV Pro, both I have tried on my loop and on my 5820k or 5930k and 5960x and both of them outperformed EK Supermacy EVO by good margin 

Although I have older Aquacomputer Kryos HF not NEXT which is still great block and I paid for that block £25

Supreme HF is not bad block just is old and doesn't perform well with newer CPU 

I tried this block on 8700k with 5.1GHz and 5.0GHz and at 5.0GHz temperatures has been way high for my liking in mid 80's in Realbench and at 5.1GHz temperature would break 100°C, swapped this block for Bykski and temperatures dropped by 7-10°C that's on non delidded 8700k 

Hope this helps 

Thanks, Jura


----------



## jura11

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Ouch what fluid are you using not ek I hope
> If so the cpu block is likely clogged and needs to be disassembled and cleaned.
> 
> I'm on an ek evo as well now.


Hi there 

I would personally have look on Aquacomputer Kryos NEXT or Heatkiller IV Pro, with Aquacomputer Kryos HF my PKG temperatures dropped by 5-7°C against the EK Supermacy EVO 

Hope this helps 

Thanks, Jura


----------



## ThrashZone

Hi,
EK evo since I flatted it isn't too bad now and it's not clogged lol


----------



## jura11

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> EK evo since I flatted it isn't too bad now and it's not clogged lol


Hi there 

I never experienced clogging the blocks, have tried few coolants like EK CryoFuel Blood Red and Mayhems X1 or Pastel coolants and no issues 

Wheh I changed the coolants always used Mayhems Blitz to clean the loop, been pain in butt but worked for me, only once I experienced issues with EK CryoFuel Blood Red on friend loop where Blood red broke down in loop and clogged CPU and GPU blocks

Never flattened my blocks must admit 

Hope this helps 

Thanks, Jura


----------



## ThrashZone

Hi,
Yeah I just checked the cpu blocks and none were flat
I have two bitspower blocks too neither of them are flat both directions being they are nickle plated complicates flattening them might as well rma them both.
RMA shipping might cost more than they are worth lol


----------



## PloniAlmoni

It surprised me, but my system seems, at least for an initial 15 minute test, to be OCCT stable as well as Realbench stable (for longer periods which I did earlier). I never managed that except at lower clocks before with this chip, it always would detect errors instead or BSOD or freeze unless I really lowered clocks a lot. I think the trick was that one value that accepts only relative values, I think I put in .172 or something, that someone mentioned here. I have my overclock at 4.3GHz, 3.8GHz uncore.

Edit: system agent voltage offset, it's at .170. I never messed with that before.


----------



## ThrashZone

Hi,
Yeah system agent is an odd one 
Default or auto will push it well up to 1.2v 
Where +0.195 is actually a sweet spot for me which puts vccsa it at max voltage of 1.050v-


----------



## jclark

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Ouch what fluid are you using not ek I hope
> If so the cpu block is likely clogged and needs to be disassembled and cleaned.





jura11 said:


> Hi there
> 
> Those temperatures in Realbench are great or good enough to allow you to try 4.3-4.5GHz which shouldn't be a problem for you
> 
> Regarding the WB, I would go with Aquacomputer Kryos or Heatkiller IV Pro, both I have tried on my loop and on my 5820k or 5930k and 5960x and both of them outperformed EK Supermacy EVO by good margin
> 
> Although I have older Aquacomputer Kryos HF not NEXT which is still great block and I paid for that block £25
> 
> Supreme HF is not bad block just is old and doesn't perform well with newer CPU
> 
> I tried this block on 8700k with 5.1GHz and 5.0GHz and at 5.0GHz temperatures has been way high for my liking in mid 80's in Realbench and at 5.1GHz temperature would break 100°C, swapped this block for Bykski and temperatures dropped by 7-10°C that's on non delidded 8700k
> 
> Hope this helps
> 
> Thanks, Jura


No special fluids, only distilled water. I used to use PT nuke as well but after seeing a lot of crap about it with nickel I decided to pass this time around and simply drain every 6 months the loop.

Since I was on a tight budget I couldn't afford changing the CPU WB yet, I'll probably do that sometime next year. I've reached the point in my life where priorities change and money needs to be directed towards family 

Thanks again guys!


----------



## Vlada011

On Caseking just arrived best CPU Waterblock at the moment, Heatkiller IV PRO Black Copper and Copper Ni.


https://www.caseking.de/watercool-heatkiller-iv-pro-intel-black-copper-wacp-383.html

https://www.caseking.de/watercool-heatkiller-iv-pro-intel-copper-ni-wacp-241.html


These parts nicely show how much you invest in your RIG. 
I love to see every component and nothing to shine in my face to distract on RGB effect.

This is special for newbies and amateurs ... with these two CPU blocks experienced users confirmed that you can't wrong.
They are highest ranked in Heatkiller IV PRO series.
If EK Velocity Full Nickel cost 99 euro, than Heatkiller IV PRO Black Copper is not to much 89 euro.

I must have this IV PRO Black Copper.


----------



## SmackHisFace

Hey guys, been a while since I messed with my 5820k. Had it running at 1.315v 4.5ghz for nearly 2 years and started bsod few months back. Dialed it down to 4.375mhz with around 1.30v (didnt really stress test just dropped it down to get it stable). Anyways now Im playing BFV and started monitoring temps again and it seems to be running really hot. Ive since tried dialing in my OC but my temps are insane. 1.250v and temps crossing 90c almost immediately in intel burn test and over 80c in BFV. I know temps never used to be this high because I tested the hell out of it to get it 1.315v @ 4.5ghz. Trying to figure out if maybe my H115i is going bad or if maybe Im using the wrong stress test this time around? 

Just re-seated the cooler with new paste and cleaned the radiator but its the same. I know the 5820k runs hot but there is no way it used to run this hot way down at 1.25v. Any ideas? What stress test do we recommend these days? I dont need anything super crazy for rock solid stability(like prime 95) I just play games and Im pretty sure I used Intel Burn Test last time around, tried realbench and it also hit 90c at 1.250v, this is also with my H115 at max pump max fans in push pull. Thinking about RMAing it as Ive had pumps die in the past but I still feel the pump working, temps are in the low-mid 30s at idle 1.250v. I had almost this exact same thing happen in June 2017 when I bought the H115 to replace my failing H110i GT. Should I RMA? Am I just using the wrong stress test?


EDIT: Think I answered my own question. This is what I posted last time this happened:
"Just an update. I was having issues with my H110i GT hitting temps of 100c within 30 seconds of Intel burn test at 1.250v. Got my new H115i hooked up and max temp is now 69C. Over 30C improvement. Something was definitely wrong with my old H110i GT. Now Im going to RMA it and sell it. Thanks for the help guys."
69c at 1.250v sounds way way more reasonable.


----------



## Desolutional

The H110i / H115i series are notorious for failing, I've had to RMA units from two different systems, at least we get 5 years warranty here in the UK. When they do work, they are very good AIOs at a decent price.


----------



## jura11

SmackHisFace said:


> Hey guys, been a while since I messed with my 5820k. Had it running at 1.315v 4.5ghz for nearly 2 years and started bsod few months back. Dialed it down to 4.375mhz with around 1.30v (didnt really stress test just dropped it down to get it stable). Anyways now Im playing BFV and started monitoring temps again and it seems to be running really hot. Ive since tried dialing in my OC but my temps are insane. 1.250v and temps crossing 90c almost immediately in intel burn test and over 80c in BFV. I know temps never used to be this high because I tested the hell out of it to get it 1.315v @ 4.5ghz. Trying to figure out if maybe my H115i is going bad or if maybe Im using the wrong stress test this time around?
> 
> Just re-seated the cooler with new paste and cleaned the radiator but its the same. I know the 5820k runs hot but there is no way it used to run this hot way down at 1.25v. Any ideas? What stress test do we recommend these days? I dont need anything super crazy for rock solid stability(like prime 95) I just play games and Im pretty sure I used Intel Burn Test last time around, tried realbench and it also hit 90c at 1.250v, this is also with my H115 at max pump max fans in push pull. Thinking about RMAing it as Ive had pumps die in the past but I still feel the pump working, temps are in the low-mid 30s at idle 1.250v. I had almost this exact same thing happen in June 2017 when I bought the H115 to replace my failing H110i GT. Should I RMA? Am I just using the wrong stress test?
> 
> 
> EDIT: Think I answered my own question. This is what I posted last time this happened:
> "Just an update. I was having issues with my H110i GT hitting temps of 100c within 30 seconds of Intel burn test at 1.250v. Got my new H115i hooked up and max temp is now 69C. Over 30C improvement. Something was definitely wrong with my old H110i GT. Now Im going to RMA it and sell it. Thanks for the help guys."
> 69c at 1.250v sounds way way more reasonable.


Hi there

This does look like yours AIO failed, just check if pump is working,but this does look like failure 

What idle temperatures you are seeing and what temperatures are you seeing in BIOS, when my AIO failed I have seen very high temperatures in BIOS 

Personally I switched from AIO back to air Noctua NH-D15 and this has been my best decision, with AIO I couldn't run on my 5820k more than 4.4GHz and with NH-D15 I have run 4.5Ghz or 4.6Ghz 


Hope this helps 

Thanks, Jura


----------



## ThrashZone

SmackHisFace said:


> Hey guys, been a while since I messed with my 5820k. Had it running at 1.315v 4.5ghz for nearly 2 years and started bsod few months back. Dialed it down to 4.375mhz with around 1.30v (didnt really stress test just dropped it down to get it stable). Anyways now Im playing BFV and started monitoring temps again and it seems to be running really hot. Ive since tried dialing in my OC but my temps are insane. 1.250v and temps crossing 90c almost immediately in intel burn test and over 80c in BFV. I know temps never used to be this high because I tested the hell out of it to get it 1.315v @ 4.5ghz. Trying to figure out if maybe my H115i is going bad or if maybe Im using the wrong stress test this time around?
> 
> Just re-seated the cooler with new paste and cleaned the radiator but its the same. I know the 5820k runs hot but there is no way it used to run this hot way down at 1.25v. Any ideas? What stress test do we recommend these days? I dont need anything super crazy for rock solid stability(like prime 95) I just play games and Im pretty sure I used Intel Burn Test last time around, tried realbench and it also hit 90c at 1.250v, this is also with my H115 at max pump max fans in push pull. Thinking about RMAing it as Ive had pumps die in the past but I still feel the pump working, temps are in the low-mid 30s at idle 1.250v. I had almost this exact same thing happen in June 2017 when I bought the H115 to replace my failing H110i GT. Should I RMA? Am I just using the wrong stress test?
> 
> 
> EDIT: Think I answered my own question. This is what I posted last time this happened:
> "Just an update. I was having issues with my H110i GT hitting temps of 100c within 30 seconds of Intel burn test at 1.250v. Got my new H115i hooked up and max temp is now 69C. Over 30C improvement. *Something was definitely wrong with my old H110i GT. Now Im going to RMA it and sell it. Thanks for the help guys."*
> 69c at 1.250v sounds way way more reasonable.


Hi,
Bingo welcome to the 110 gt failure and rma and sell it club mine died last year after 30 months of use :thumb:


----------



## PloniAlmoni

Yeah, AIOs are nothing but trouble and don't perform under load that much better than a big Noctua with good airflow in the case. A D15, although it's expensive for an air cooler, is cheaper than a "decent" AIO also.


----------



## SmackHisFace

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Bingo welcome to the 110 gt failure and rma and sell it club mine died last year after 30 months of use :thumb:


Yup, this is my 4th Corsair 280mm cooler since 2013ish. Just installed the H115i Pro to replace my H115i. Temps down about 20c across the board with the stock thermal paste. Might remove it and apply some of my own since I have a 9c difference between the hottest and coolest core. Now to RMA my old cooler and sell it. Hopefully this 6 gen Asetek pump treats me better than its predecessors.

EDIT: Temp delta between cores now at 5c after letting it warm up a bit. Looks Good. Maybe I can get my 4.5ghz OC back again


----------



## ThrashZone

SmackHisFace said:


> Yup, this is my 4th Corsair 280mm cooler since 2013ish. Just installed the H115i Pro to replace my H115i. Temps down about 20c across the board with the stock thermal paste. Might remove it and apply some of my own since I have a 9c difference between the hottest and coolest core. Now to RMA my old cooler and sell it. Hopefully this 6 gen Asetek pump treats me better than its predecessors.
> 
> EDIT: Temp delta between cores now at 5c after letting it warm up a bit. Looks Good. Maybe I can get my 4.5ghz OC back again


Hi,
I sold my unopened rma replacement on ebay for like 80.00 plus shipping.
Tried a 115 on my x299 before the 110 went out on my x99 
Didn't last long it wasn't going to cut it on x299 so I returned it for a ek water kit.
So I got another ek kit for x99.


----------



## SmackHisFace

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> I sold my unopened rma replacement on ebay for like 80.00 plus shipping.
> Tried a 115 on my x299 before the 110 went out on my x99
> Didn't last long it wasn't going to cut it on x299 so I returned it for a ek water kit.
> So I got another ek kit for x99.


Yea this is pretty much it for me and CLC. Fingers crossed I can keep this one alive longer than 1.5 years. I am liking the H115i pro, it makes so much less noise than my H115i. Thermals might be a few C worse but its dead silent even at max pump max fan; the H115i PRO fans are capped out at 1200rpm vs the H115i fans which spun up to 2200 ish.


----------



## Desolutional

I'm sticking with mine, still got a few years left on my warranty. Last time it failed, I just chucked on a Hyper 212, dropped bins a few and my RMA came a week later. Corsair do have great service, pre-paid label and all. Not sure if the new fans on the H115i Pro have better static pressure at lower RPMs, as the ones they used on the H110i GT were supposed to be really good out of the box.


----------



## ThrashZone

Hi,
115 pro's come with ML series about the best corsair has come out with 
I have 4 of the non rgb ones myself 2k rmp on the 140mm pretty cheap till you get to the rgb ones.
Not sure what the 120mm do rpm wise.


----------



## SmackHisFace

Desolutional said:


> I'm sticking with mine, still got a few years left on my warranty. Last time it failed, I just chucked on a Hyper 212, dropped bins a few and my RMA came a week later. Corsair do have great service, pre-paid label and all. Not sure if the new fans on the H115i Pro have better static pressure at lower RPMs, as the ones they used on the H110i GT were supposed to be really good out of the box.


Yea unfortunately I had to pay $12.50 to ship it back to Corsair UPS ground but whatever. Going to sell the replacement so I can get most of my money back. The H115i Pro seems like a nice improvement over the H115i, the fans and pump are very silent even at full load and it seems to cool close to the same. H115i PRO is the most silent AIO Ive ever worked with and Ive tried H110i, H110i GT, H110i GTX, and H115i (Ive had some bad luck lol).


----------



## ThrashZone

Hi,
Yeah rma shipping is only one way 
The replacement will come from China at corsairs expense with a nice plastic sealed box don't open it 
New rma replacement gets more $ than an opened one.


----------



## SpeedyIV

The H110i and H110i-GT use a CoolIT pump instead of an Asetek pump. The firmware is different. The Asetek firmware has improved but it used to have a number of limitations compared to the CoolIT pump. For my X99 rig, I used an H110i-GT. For my Z370 rig I used an H110i. They both have CoolIT pumps. On the X99 rig, I replaced the stock fans with HD140 RGB fans. On the Z370 rig, I replaced the stock fans wtih ML140 Pro RGB fans. I also threw in an HD120 RGB in the bottom of the case blowing up and an LL140 Pro RGB for exhaust. So I got to compare them all side by side.

I found that the ML140 and LL140 fans did not move as much air as the HD140s. Specs are:

ML140 - Static Pressure - 1.27 mmH2O, CFM - 55.4 CFM, SPL - 28.6dbA, Speed - 400 - 1200 RPM
HD140 - Static Pressure - 1.85 mmH20, CFM - 74.0 CFM, SPL - 28.6dbA, Speed - 600 to 1350 RPM
LL140 - Static Pressure - 1.52 mmH2O, CFM - 51.5 CFM, SPL - 25.0dbA, Speed - 600 to 1300 RPM.

So the HD140s move the most air, have the highest static pressure, highest RPM, and make the most noise. There are 12 LEDs, not diffused, around the perimeter and they get very bright. The ML140s move less air, have lower static pressure, and have 4 LEDs around the center perimeter that are mounted on the output side, so if you use them as intake fans, the light is fairly diffused. The LL140s move the least air, and are the most quiet. They have 16 LEDs - 12 around the outer perimeter and 4 around the center perimeter - all diffused. The HD140 minimum rated speed is 600 RPM but all of mine will go down to 500 RPM. The ML140s will go down to 250 RPM which is nice.

Personally, all things considered, I like the HD140s the best, except they are quite noisy at high speeds. I am not overly concerned with fan noise (within reason) and those HD140s push more air though the rad than the ML140 or LL140. That's what I observed anyway. YMMV. As for the bling, its a personal preference thing. I don't ever use Corsair Link or iCue to control my Corsair hardware (I also have a Commander Pro and 2 Lighting Node Pros in the Z370 rig). I use SIV for that. If you are not familiar with SIV, it is a very light weight, very CPU efficient system monitoring program that also happens to be able to control Corsair Link enabled hardware. The author of SIV got fed up with Link and all its bugs so he reverse engineered all the protocols and added the ability to control Link products. I think he can control Krakens too. SIV is free and you can check it out here. SIV does a LOT and it take a while to learn your way around. It delivers more system information than any other program I am aware of.

http://rh-software.com/


----------



## ThrashZone

Hi,
Which ever pump corsair used I'm sure of one thing 
I'm sure they regret using it


----------



## SpeedyIV

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Which ever pump corsair used I'm sure of one thing
> I'm sure they regret using it


I have not heard that Corsair is displeased with their AIO Cooler OEM manufacturers. Corsair just re-brands them. I do know that Asetek went after any and every manufacturer who put the pump on the CPU as they patented that idea. CoolIT had a better product and I think they are still making them but not sure. Asetek may have been successful in shutting them down. Maybe the current H110i is now using an Asetek pump. Since most of the firmware deficits have been addressed, there may be no difference anymore. I have never had any trouble with mine as long as the control program sends RMP values rather than PWM values. I had pumps whacking out and STOPPING when under PWM control on both my H110i-GT and H110i. I had the CPUs shutting down due to over-temp until I (with a lot of help from the author of SIV) figured out that the pump firmware was locking up now and then when under PWM control. Switched them both to RMP mode and have never had a problem since.


----------



## GunnzAkimbo

still kicking a 5960X system.

Is the following safe everyday?
1.25V core
1.150 ring
1.150 SA
1.050 IO

This system has 8 sticks of ram.
How it performs right now.


----------



## jura11

GunnzAkimbo said:


> still kicking a 5960X system.
> 
> Is the following safe everyday?
> 1.25V core
> 1.150 ring
> 1.150 SA
> 1.050 IO
> 
> This system has 8 sticks of ram.
> How it performs right now.


Hi there 

I would say you are very safe, running similar voltages on my 5960x with 4.6Ghz OC and no issues 

Previously have run for about 2 years, 5820k with 1.279v and 4.5Ghz and no issues there

Hope this helps 

Thanks, Jura


----------



## GunnzAkimbo

jura11 said:


> Hi there
> 
> I would say you are very safe, running similar voltages on my 5960x with 4.6Ghz OC and no issues
> 
> Previously have run for about 2 years, 5820k with 1.279v and 4.5Ghz and no issues there
> 
> Hope this helps
> 
> Thanks, Jura


OK, yer same 4.6 OC as well, i don't do any rendering or benchmarking racing, just desktop and games.


----------



## GRABibus

GunnzAkimbo said:


> still kicking a 5960X system.
> 
> Is the following safe everyday?
> 1.25V core
> 1.150 ring
> 1.150 SA
> 1.050 IO
> 
> This system has 8 sticks of ram.
> How it performs right now.


SA a little bit high...


----------



## jura11

GunnzAkimbo said:


> OK, yer same 4.6 OC as well, i don't do any rendering or benchmarking racing, just desktop and games.


Hi there 

I'm running similar voltages to yours, maybe I don't run as much SA as I'm running 6*16GB at 2133MHz, in my case I'm running extra 0.155v on SA and cache voltage at 1.05v with 36* multiplier etc

I do render or use PC mostly for rendering and no issues there

Never have issues and previously have run my 5820k at 4.5Ghz or 4.6Ghz etc and no issues too

Hope this helps 

Thanks, Jura


----------



## ThrashZone

Hi,
Yeah 1.050v is okay depends on benchmarks really 
If on auto vccsa is pushed to 1.2v so yeah I keep it well under and off auto is the main thing 
I usually keep it close to vccio cpu voltage.


----------



## GRABibus

Hey guys,
I don't understand your concerned with voltages.

Here are mines :
Vccin=1.8V
Vcore=1.2V adaptative
Vcache=1.2V (Offset mode)
Vccio = 1.05V
Vcssa=0.8V

And I am stable "8 hours realbench" + "1000% HCI Memtest" + "4 hours Aida64 Cache stress test" with :
4.6GHz on cores
4.5GHz on cache.

I don't really get why you have so much problems...


----------



## ThrashZone

GRABibus said:


> Hey guys,
> I don't understand your concerned with voltages.
> 
> Here are mines :
> Vccin=1.8V
> Vcore=1.2V adaptative
> Vcache=1.2V (Offset mode)
> Vccio = 1.05V
> Vcssa=0.8V
> 
> And I am stable "8 hours realbench" + "1000% HCI Memtest" + "4 hours Aida64 Cache stress test" with :
> 4.6GHz on cores
> 4.5GHz on cache.
> 
> I don't really get why you have so much problems...


Hi,
Post a bios text file ctrl+F2 with a fat32 stick in

Never could figure out offset mode what do you use exactly to get to 1.2v ?
If you post the text file like requested it will be clear as day.


----------



## GRABibus

Hi,
I Just use offset mode for Vcache and add +326mV as positive offset. This leads to 1,2V Vcache at full load.


----------



## ThrashZone

GRABibus said:


> Hi,
> I Just use offset mode for Vcache and add +362mV as positive offset. This leads to 1,2V Vcache at full load.


Hi,
I'd still like to see a text file from bios but at 4.8 this profile of yours 
https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/23854806


----------



## jura11

GRABibus said:


> Hey guys,
> I don't understand your concerned with voltages.
> 
> Here are mines :
> Vccin=1.8V
> Vcore=1.2V adaptative
> Vcache=1.2V (Offset mode)
> Vccio = 1.05V
> Vcssa=0.8V
> 
> And I am stable "8 hours realbench" + "1000% HCI Memtest" + "4 hours Aida64 Cache stress test" with :
> 4.6GHz on cores
> 4.5GHz on cache.
> 
> I don't really get why you have so much problems...


Hi there 

I have owned only one 5930k which has been pretty good one with 4.5Ghz,VCCIN 1.88v,vCore 1.22v,cache voltage at 1.12v at 40x, SA this CPU needed extra 0.105v that's with 8*16GB 

4.6Ghz I think this CPU needed 1.25v and 4.7GHz with 1.275v 

My 5960x needs 1.24-1.255v for 4.6Ghz

My old 5960x which has failed or rather IMC failed needed 1.31v for 4.3GHz 

Hope this helps 

Thanks, Jura


----------



## GRABibus

jura11 said:


> Hi there
> 
> I have owned only one 5930k which has been pretty good one with 4.5Ghz,VCCIN 1.88v,vCore 1.22v,cache voltage at 1.12v at 40x, SA this CPU needed extra 0.105v that's with 8*16GB
> 
> 4.6Ghz I think this CPU needed 1.25v and 4.7GHz with 1.275v
> 
> My 5960x needs 1.24-1.255v for 4.6Ghz
> 
> My old 5960x which has failed or rather IMC failed needed 1.31v for 4.3GHz
> 
> Hope this helps
> 
> Thanks, Jura


To be stable at 4.7GHz cores and 4.5GHz cache (I mean, 8 hours realbench, 1000% HCI MemTest and 4 hours Aida64 cache stress test), I just have to raise Vcore from 1.2V to 1.24V.
All other voltages remain the same as with [email protected] and [email protected] (See post above).


----------



## GRABibus

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> I'd still like to see a text file from bios but at 4.8 this profile of yours
> https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/23854806


I just take the same voltages as above for 4.6GHz Cores, except :
- Vcore which I raise to 1.45V.
- Vcache which I raise to 1.3V to have Cache @ 4.6GHz.

This is for course only for bench.


----------



## jura11

GRABibus said:


> To be stable at 4.7GHz cores and 4.5GHz cache (I mean, 8 hours realbench, 1000% HCI MemTest and 4 hours Aida64 cache stress test), I just have to raise Vcore from 1.2V to 1.24V.
> All other voltages remain the same as with [email protected] and [email protected] (See post above).


Hi there 

Sadly I can't run cache above 38x because my motherboard doesn't have OC socket, previously I have run ASRock X99 Extreme6 for while with same setup, now have switched to ASRock X99 WS just due more PCI_E slots etc

Yours voltages are nice, 4.6Ghz is my daily clock and I use my PC for rendering with some occasional gaming

In my case if does pass 24 hour render in V-RAY or Corona then is stable and if its pass 8 hour of OCCT 4.4.2 then I know CPU is stable

Still didn't have tried 4.8GHz OC, 4.7GHz is easier than I thought so on my current 5960x 

That 5930k has been great chip as well, bought it for friend build with Asus X99 Rampage V Extreme that time for good price and tested that chip on my motherboard for few weeks 

4.8GHz I never tried on my CPUs

Hope this helps 

Thanks, Jura


----------



## 6950X

I wish my 5960X’s IMC wouldn’t have gone south on me. I’d still be running it at 4.75Ghz to this day.

I’ve got a good godlike carbon X99 board, I think I’m just gonna get a 6950X and hang out on X99 a while like you guys.


----------



## ThrashZone

GRABibus said:


> Hey guys,
> I don't understand your concerned with voltages.
> 
> Here are mines :
> Vccin=1.8V
> Vcore=1.2V adaptative
> Vcache=1.2V (Offset mode)
> Vccio = 1.05V
> Vcssa=0.8V
> 
> And I am stable "8 hours realbench" + "1000% HCI Memtest" + "4 hours Aida64 Cache stress test" with :
> 4.6GHz on cores
> 4.5GHz on cache.
> 
> I don't really get why you have so much problems...





GRABibus said:


> I just take the same voltages as above for 4.6GHz Cores, except :
> - Vcore which I raise to 1.45V.
> - Vcache which I raise to 1.3V to have Cache @ 4.6GHz.
> 
> This is for course only for bench.


Hi,
Thanks 
Would a bios text file be in French or something I couldn't read or what ?

vccio has two settings cpu and pch
I'm just looking for something other than your memory 
If too much trouble I'll drop it.
Third time to ask is either the charm or the end 

Your time spy extreme score is 50 points over mine at 4.6 mostly because of your cpu score 200 points= 50 total.


----------



## GunnzAkimbo

Whos running 8 sticks of ram (=2666mhz), and whats the SA voltage for you?


----------



## GRABibus

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Third time to ask is either the charm or the end
> .


Try a fourth time...


----------



## ThrashZone

GunnzAkimbo said:


> Whos running 8 sticks of ram (=2666mhz), and whats the SA voltage for you?


Hi,
No 8 sticks but if using xmp profile on the ram or just manually increased the frequency past 2133 I'd imagine the vccsa or system agent would be at 1.2v if left on auto and should not really be more than 1.0v or 1.05v if one goes by vccio pch and cpu voltages at also set to 1.05v 

vccio cpu will also see a high jump to 1.25v on broadwell-e bios so it should also be manually set to it's default voltage of 1.05v same as vccio pch 1.05v.


----------



## ThrashZone

GRABibus said:


> Try a fourth time...


Hi,
lol 
It's okay I'm still working on cooling
1.4v+ gets toasty for my taste as is anyway 

I just noticed your time spy scores are two years old = the good old days where 3dmark system scanner was manageable and now is a menace


----------



## 6950X

I’ve been researching this regourously to no avail. I’m hoping someone can help me. 

I’m building a new system, and I still need a few components.


I’m running a MSI X99 GODLike Gaming Carbon motherboard. And a Intel i7 6950X processor.

I want to run the fastest memory possible. 

I’m looking at (2) memory kits.

G.Skill 4X8GB DDR4 3600 C17 Samsung B-die.

Or

G.Skill 4x8GB DDR4 3866 C18 Samsung B-die.

Is it possible to get either of these kits running at these speeds? 

People were getting 3333mhz to work on Haswell-E, and older X99 motherboards. I have googled to the end of the world. No one talks about overclocking memory on Broadwell e, or the newer refresh X99 motherboards.


----------



## ThrashZone

6950X said:


> I’ve been researching this regourously to no avail. I’m hoping someone can help me.
> 
> I’m building a new system, and I still need a few components.
> 
> I’m running a MSI X99 GODLike Gaming Carbon motherboard. And a Intel i7 6950X processor.
> 
> I want to run the fastest memory possible.
> 
> I’m looking at (2) memory kits.
> 
> G.Skill 4X8GB DDR4 3600 C17 Samsung B-die.
> 
> Or
> 
> G.Skill 4x8GB DDR4 3866 C18 Samsung B-die.
> 
> Is it possible to get either of these kits running at these speeds?
> 
> People were getting 3333mhz to work on Haswell-E, and older X99 motherboards. I have googled to the end of the world. No one talks about overclocking memory on Broadwell e, or the newer refresh X99 motherboards.


Hi,
Okay so you did buy the 600.us 6950
Does either set have any x99 boards on the qvl 

If it does have some and not yours you'd still be pretty lucky to get either of those speeds to run 
Heck I'm just thankful to have 3200C14 running on my x99 sabertooth 
The set I got at least specified x99 platform and not just z270-370-.. dual channel stuff.

Most people have moved on from x99 
x99 was always pretty finicky about memory oc'ing.


----------



## 6950X

ThrashZone said:


> 6950X said:
> 
> 
> 
> I’ve been researching this regourously to no avail. I’m hoping someone can help me.
> 
> I’m building a new system, and I still need a few components.
> 
> I’m running a MSI X99 GODLike Gaming Carbon motherboard. And a Intel i7 6950X processor.
> 
> I want to run the fastest memory possible.
> 
> I’m looking at (2) memory kits.
> 
> G.Skill 4X8GB DDR4 3600 C17 Samsung B-die.
> 
> Or
> 
> G.Skill 4x8GB DDR4 3866 C18 Samsung B-die.
> 
> Is it possible to get either of these kits running at these speeds?
> 
> People were getting 3333mhz to work on Haswell-E, and older X99 motherboards. I have googled to the end of the world. No one talks about overclocking memory on Broadwell e, or the newer refresh X99 motherboards.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> Okay so you did buy the 600.us 6950
> Does either set have any x99 boards on the qvl
> 
> If it does have some and not yours you'd still be pretty lucky to get either of those speeds to run
> Heck I'm just thankful to have 3200C14 running on my x99 sabertooth /forum/images/smilies/biggrin.gif
> The set I got at least specified x99 platform and not just z270-370-.. dual channel stuff.
> 
> Most people have moved on from x99
> x99 was always pretty finicky about memory oc'ing.
Click to expand...

Yes I bought a brand new 6950X it was $700 though. I already had invested money in this motherboard. Plus X99 has every feature I’d ever need. M.2 SSD, USB 3.1, (20) threads, and very fast Broadwell IPC. Im hoping to get 4.4Ghz on DDR4 3600Mhz.

I understand people moving from X79. That is seriously dated lol. No native usb 3.0, or native pci-e 3.0 either, and no M.2, and most boards have no WiFi or BT either.

But X99 on (10) cores is still viable for several years.

Here is a review I found, this guy is running DDR4 3600Mhz on a Gigabyte X99 board W/ 5820K.

https://proclockers.com/reviews/mem...600mhz-ddr4-4x8gb-32gb-memory-review/page/0/3

So, I’m guessing it is possible lol. Both kits are on the QVL list.


----------



## ThrashZone

Hi,
Should be good then


----------



## 6950X

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Should be good then /forum/images/smilies/smile.gif


Hope so. If not, I’ll try for low timings with the same memory at DDR4 3200 or something like that. 

Are you still running X99?


----------



## ThrashZone

6950X said:


> Hope so. If not, I’ll try for low timings with the same memory at DDR4 3200 or something like that.
> 
> Are you still running X99?


Hi,
Yeah hopefully "unless I hit the lottery" until it dies of old age
I had a crappy acer aspire for close to 7 years bought right before win-7 came out came with a free upgrade to 7 from vista

So if this x99 doesn't last at least last that long something is seriously wrong with asus hardware 
First build so it's a little special to me
x299 was my second build.

Thought about doing just as you did 6950 but blew it off it's just a tad to high for an eol platform
600. I would of though


----------



## 6950X

I’m ordering the G.Skill Trident-Z 4x8GB DDR4 3466Mhz Cas-16 memory set. It is Samsung B-Die, and it’s on the QVL list too.

I’ve got (2) 360mm radiators. So I’d love to hit like 4.5Ghz. Maybe I’ll get lucky with my silicone.

This memory overclocks pretty good from what I’ve read, a 6950X with such fast memory will hammer in R15. 

Some People get in the 2,500’s in multithread.


----------



## ThrashZone

6950X said:


> I’m ordering the G.Skill Trident-Z 4x8GB DDR4 3466Mhz Cas-16 memory set. It is Samsung B-Die, and it’s on the QVL list too.
> 
> I’ve got (2) 360mm radiators. So I’d love to hit like 4.5Ghz. Maybe I’ll get lucky with my silicone.
> 
> This memory overclocks pretty good from what I’ve read, a 6950X with such fast memory will hammer in R15.
> 
> Some People get in the 2,500’s in multithread.


Hi,
What are the timings of that memory ?


----------



## GunnzAkimbo

repasted my 5960X, getting 15C cooler temps.

seems the other paste was acting like a blanket and stopping thermal transfer (dry and firm).


----------



## ThrashZone

Hi,
Yep some pastes do dry up not sure if it's by design or what 
NT-H1 stays liquid a lot longer than any other I've used.


----------



## HeadlessKnight

I wonder how much did the spectre/meltdown patch hurt gaming performance on Haswell and older architectures?
GameGPU shows Haswell CPUs lagging pretty badly, and got even beat by the new AMD CPUs (which were around the same speed before the patch), especially after the forced Windows update. 
But GameGPU has always been a shady website, despite being referenced by many people I still don't find them to be 100% trustable. 
Here are some examples.


----------



## ThrashZone

Hi,
I haven't noticed any difference seeing I disable either of the patches


----------



## ramos33

hi every one i think the only place where i can find a solution to my prblem is overclocker.net
i used to have an msi z97 and a 4790k , i oc the cpu easily to 4.6 without touching the ram
now i switched to a rampage extreme 5 x99 and 32 go ( 8 x 4go ) kingstone 3000mhz
when i load the xmp profil of the ram and select 3000 mhz it automaticaly set my cpu multiplier to 30 !! so oc my ram will slow down my cpu
if i try to change cpu multiplier to 41 and put 1.231 voltage the pc refuse to boot
basicaly here i am only trying to oc the cpu as my rams are 3000mhz and i want them to work so, tried several attempts but failed miserably
my objective is to oc my cpu to 4 or 4.1 or 4.2 and set my rams to 3000mhz
please tell how to do that
edit : beside the 24 pins of the mobo there are 2x4 and a single 4pins connectors, i dont have enough cable so i am pluging the 24 and the 2x4 pins
my psu is antec quadro 1200w


----------



## GRABibus

I have stabilized my "Golden" [email protected] !!

I could pass 8 hours realbench :
[email protected]
[email protected]
Vccin= 1.8V
Vcore=1.31V adaptative
Vache=1.22V (Offset mode and Offset=+0.341V)
Vccio = 1.05V
Vcssa = 0.8V (Offset = -0.01V).

I had to switch from NH-D15 to AIO EVGA CLC 280 for temperatures, and also Conductonaut (Only 1°C to 2°C drop versus Noctua NT-H1, but every degree is important to win at such Vcore).

By the way, I really own an incredible i7-5930K since 3 years now


----------



## ThrashZone

ramos33 said:


> hi every one i think the only place where i can find a solution to my prblem is overclocker.net
> i used to have an msi z97 and a 4790k , i oc the cpu easily to 4.6 without touching the ram
> now i switched to a rampage extreme 5 x99 and 32 go ( 8 x 4go ) kingstone 3000mhz
> when* i load the xmp profil of the ram and select 3000 mhz it automaticaly set my cpu multiplier to 30 !! so oc my ram will slow down my cpu*
> if i try to change cpu multiplier to 41 and put 1.231 voltage the pc refuse to boot
> basicaly here i am only trying to oc the cpu as my rams are 3000mhz and i want them to work so, tried several attempts but failed miserably
> my objective is to oc my cpu to 4 or 4.1 or 4.2 and set my rams to 3000mhz
> please tell how to do that
> edit : beside the 24 pins of the mobo there are 2x4 and a single 4pins connectors, i dont have enough cable so i am pluging the 24 and the 2x4 pins
> my psu is antec quadro 1200w


Hi,
Set *cpu strap* from Auto to 100 should be a couple listing down from XMP option.
Looks like Auto is using 125.


----------



## ramos33

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Set *cpu strap* from Auto to 100 should be a couple listing down from XMP option.
> Looks like Auto is using 125.


 i did as you said and bios tells me oveclocking failed
what should i do with bclk stuff it is set to 125


----------



## ThrashZone

ramos33 said:


> i did as you said and bios tells me oveclocking failed
> what should i do with bclk stuff it is set to 125


Hi,
Bclk should also be set to 100
Could use manual instead of xmp and set the timings manually for your memory and dimm voltage too.
Optimize defaults in bios first though to clear any xmp sludge.

Which mother board are you using oops never mind asus.


----------



## ramos33

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Bclk should also be set to 100
> Could use manual instead of xmp and set the timings manually for your memory and dimm voltage too.
> Optimize defaults in bios first though to clear any xmp sludge.
> 
> Which mother board are you using oops never mind asus.


the ez wizard tool allows me to set the cpu at 4.182 mhz and rams to 2555 mhz, the bios then showm me that xmp profil 3000 mhz is loaded but the ram frequency is 2555
in the list of frequency avalable i find 2991 3060...
so i must set bclk strap to 100.. what else please tried the manual this did not work either
tell me the steps to do please


----------



## ThrashZone

Hi,
Use optimize defaults using F5 and F10 to save and exit.

Then use these settings select the memory frequency for your set of memory 3000


----------



## ramos33

i did as you mentioned but my pc continued to spit on face
then i tried to load the xmp profil of 2666 14 14 14 36 ( not 3000 15 16 16 39 ) set core multi to 41 voltage to 1.225 
the pc made it to desktop
what is best according to you 3000 15 16 16 39 or 2666 14 14 14 36
and what about the 1.225 do you think i should decrease it or keep it


----------



## ramos33

i think i should skip trying to put my rams at 3000 and oc my cpu instead, i will keep the 2666 mhz of the ram and go for a 4.3 or 4.4 cpu speed
even when i just laod xmp 3000 my pc wont boot at all
and i feel the problem is the mobo 4 conector i am not plugging


----------



## ThrashZone

Hi,
Set memory to what ever you want

Not sure about the additional 4 pin cpu port mine is filled I would suggest you get another cpu cable 

There's a jumper to activate over volt that I would leave alone and disabled.


----------



## ramos33

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Set memory to what ever you want
> 
> Not sure about the additional 4 pin cpu port mine is filled I would suggest you get another cpu cable /forum/images/smilies/smile.gif
> 
> There's a jumper to activate over volt that
> 
> 
> 
> .


I think i will avoid that too. I saw somewhere this particular connector is needed when overcloking i will try to get a molex 4 pin adaptator.
Even when i try to boot using only xmp profil 3000 i fail 
Thx for your support bro


----------



## ThrashZone

Hi,
Which power supply do you have exactly ?
Not sure you've stated what processor you have either 

You can add all your hardware using either rig builder or simply adding test list to your signature area 
Makes things easier for others showing it.


----------



## ramos33

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Which power supply do you have exactly ?
> Not sure you've stated what processor you have either
> 
> You can add all your hardware using either rig builder or simply adding test list to your signature area
> Makes things easier for others showing it.


I have an 5930k kingston 8 x 4go 3000mhz psu 1200w quattro.i will add all my specs later on( check ur inbox )


----------



## Streetdragon

GRABibus said:


> I have stabilized my "Golden" [email protected] !!
> 
> I could pass 8 hours realbench :
> [email protected]
> [email protected]
> Vccin= 1.8V
> Vcore=1.31V adaptative
> Vache=1.22V (Offset mode and Offset=+0.341V)
> Vccio = 1.05V
> Vcssa = 0.8V (Offset = -0.01V).
> 
> I had to switch from NH-D15 to AIO EVGA CLC 280 for temperatures, and also Conductonaut (Only 1°C to 2°C drop versus Noctua NT-H1, but every degree is important to win at such Vcore).
> 
> By the way, I really own an incredible i7-5930K since 3 years now


Like mine chip  nice^^
But i would not say that its stable. Realbench is really the lowest and easyest test

If you can do HWBOTx265Benchmark overkillx12 thats way harder^^


----------



## GRABibus

Streetdragon said:


> Like mine chip  nice^^
> But i would not say that its stable. Realbench is really the lowest and easyest test
> 
> If you can do HWBOTx265Benchmark overkillx12 thats way harder^^



Let’s say it is « Realbench stable » 
Realbench is already a Good test for overall stability, especially for a gaming rig.

I am testing now 4,6GHz cache with Vcache=1,25V (HCI memtest).


----------



## ThrashZone

Hi,
Yep DOA if any avx hits it


----------



## ramos33

i think the best tool to test the oc stability is battlefield 5, no game can stress can stress your cpu more than bf5


----------



## GRABibus

Hi,
I am not sure this is the right place to ask the question here, but let's try.

HWInfo reports 2 values as Package temperatures (See enclosed Capture.PNG file).

One value is under DTS values and the other one is under "Enhanced" values.

Enhanced value is 5°C higher than DTS value.

Simple question: does someone know (With 100% confidence level and proof) which one is the real Package temp value ?

Martin from Hwinfo has asked to INTEL and INTEL claims both values should be the same, which is not the case. Here is a post on Hwinfo forum :

https://www.hwinfo.com/forum/Thread-DTS-Enhanced-Skylake-X

It would be interesting to have a definite status on this, as it will give me more overclock room if the real value is the lowest one (DTS value)


----------



## 8051

ramos33 said:


> i think the best tool to test the oc stability is battlefield 5, no game can stress can stress your cpu more than bf5


I used Dying Light which is an SMT aware game that uses every core of my 5820 at more than 50% load.


----------



## jura11

@GRABibus

I usually use SIV64 which reports same PKG values/temperatures as HWiNFO, both are currently running and both reports same PKG temperatures

I think lower value is PECI temperature in HWiNFO,what I know or what I've read

This lower value I usually ignore and I usually pay attention to higher PKG value, difference between PECI and PKG is around 4-5°C on idle

Can you check what PKG and PECI SIV64 reports? 

Hope this helps 

Thanks, Jura


----------



## ramos33

8051 said:


> I used Dying Light which is an SMT aware game that uses every core of my 5820 at more than 50% load.



50% and their about cant squeese the s*** out of your cpu,

with 4790K i was getting 80 90 100% cpu load thats why i changed to 5930k
8700K is way too expensive for me
with 5930k cpu load can reache 80% sometimes but most of the time it is 65 75% at 4k ultra resolution scale 90%
anyone else could share its cpu load in battlefield 5 just to compare 

this was done with 4100 mhz cpu and 2666 rams
tonight i will test with 4.3 ghz and see if there is any difference
i will go with 1.225v and see what we got


----------



## GRABibus

jura11 said:


> @GRABibus
> 
> I usually use SIV64 which reports same PKG values/temperatures as HWiNFO, both are currently running and both reports same PKG temperatures
> 
> I think lower value is PECI temperature in HWiNFO,what I know or what I've read
> 
> This lower value I usually ignore and I usually pay attention to higher PKG value, difference between PECI and PKG is around 4-5°C on idle
> 
> Can you check what PKG and PECI SIV64 reports?
> 
> Hope this helps
> 
> Thanks, Jura


Hi Jura.
I tested Siv and PECI and PKG temps are the same and are the hottest value of Hwinfo (Enhanced one).


----------



## ThrashZone

Hi,
I asked the developer a while back about the two package temp readings and which one was more accurate he said the higher I call the evil cpu package temp reading life was a lot simpler before I ran across that reading


----------



## GRABibus

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> I asked the developer a while back about the two package temp readings and which one was more accurate he said the higher I call the evil cpu package temp reading life was a lot simpler before I ran across that reading


Definitely, Package temps Give me much more headaches than core temps


----------



## jura11

GRABibus said:


> Hi Jura.
> I tested Siv and PECI and PKG temps are the same and are the hottest value of Hwinfo (Enhanced one).


Hi there 

Under load what is difference you are seeing I mean difference between the PECI and PKG?

Hope this helps 

Thanks, Jura


----------



## jura11

Hi guys

Final OC for my 5960x looks like is 4.7GHz with 1.288v, 37* cache with 1.05v,VCCIN still at 1.94v 

Temperatures are still very nice, in Asus Realbench stress test or OCCT 4.4.2 PKG temperatures are in 68-72°C under load and very happy with temperatures 

Wanted to try 4.8GHz as well which I think I will need to push my 5960x well beyond 1.32v, with this I'm still not sure maybe I will try later next week when times allow 

Hope this helps 

Thanks, Jura


----------



## PloniAlmoni

People on IRC have been telling me the problems I've been having with a stable boot-up (and once a bootloop) are more likely to be a result of my motherboard than my CPU, so maybe I should try replacing my motherboard instead.

I currently am not using an overclock since the bootloop occurred, I'm wondering, among the picks of used or refurbished ATX motherboards for x99 on eBay, which ones would you recommend the most? My limit is about $230 or so. The purchase will be next month, so don't be afraid to recommend something other than what you see there in case it pops up.

My RAM is Hynix DDR4-2666, not suitable for Ryzen, and a Ryzen upgrade to an equivalent CPU and motherboard would be more expensive than most x99 motherboard swaps alone, plus funds are limited, so I want to give a motherboard swap a try rather than move to a more "modern" platform. I would have rather it have been my CPU though, a used or refurbished motherboard is a more risky purchase than a used workstation Xeon CPU... sigh...

Thanks in advance,


----------



## jura11

Hi there

What motherboard do you have now?

I personally prefer ASRock X99 motherboards, use them, switched from Extreme6 to WS, because Extreme6 have only 3 PCI_E slots

Extreme series ASRock are nice motherboards, although they don't have OC Socket and therefore you can't OC cache

Other motherboards, hard to say, owned two Asus Rampage V Extreme, first one killed 5930k and second one killed 5960x, both with older BIOS currently they're in friends PC and no issues as we are used new BIOS and we are put all manual voltages where AUTO has been

Gigabyte not sure if I would touch, have bad experience from X58 era and X79 and their RMA is pain 

Hope this helps 

Thanks, Jura


----------



## ThrashZone

PloniAlmoni said:


> People on IRC have been telling me the problems I've been having with a stable boot-up (and once a bootloop) are more likely to be a result of my motherboard than my CPU, so maybe I should try replacing my motherboard instead.
> 
> I currently am not using an overclock since the bootloop occurred, I'm wondering, among the picks of used or refurbished ATX motherboards for x99 on eBay, which ones would you recommend the most? My limit is about $230 or so. The purchase will be next month, so don't be afraid to recommend something other than what you see there in case it pops up.
> 
> My RAM is Hynix DDR4-2666, not suitable for Ryzen, and a Ryzen upgrade to an equivalent CPU and motherboard would be more expensive than most x99 motherboard swaps alone, plus funds are limited, so I want to give a motherboard swap a try rather than move to a more "modern" platform. I would have rather it have been my CPU though, a used or refurbished motherboard is a more risky purchase than a used workstation Xeon CPU... sigh...
> 
> Thanks in advance,


Hi,
Tried with just 2 sticks of memory ?
I have a 4x4gb set that hates my x99 sabertooth probably dual channel crap frankly corsair doesn't give very much details on their products.
One stick always drops off the planet causing yes a lot of things to happen 

So if you're looking into a amd build I believe amd likes samsung b-dies just as x99 boards do or at least mine does 
I've got my x99 using 3200C14 memory for the last nearly 1 year no problems.

Use this for compatible memory for both platforms 

https://benzhaomin.github.io/bdiefinder/


----------



## PloniAlmoni

I have an ASRock x99 Professional Gaming i7 right now, until I started having problems I liked the 'board.


----------



## PloniAlmoni

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Tried with just 2 sticks of memory ?
> I have a 4x4gb set that hates my x99 sabertooth probably dual channel crap frankly corsair doesn't give very much details on their products.
> One stick always drops off the planet causing yes a lot of things to happen
> 
> So if you're looking into a amd build I believe amd likes samsung b-dies just as x99 boards do or at least mine does
> I've got my x99 using 3200C14 memory for the last nearly 1 year no problems.
> 
> Use this for compatible memory for both platforms
> 
> https://benzhaomin.github.io/bdiefinder/


The first thing I assumed was it was training memory, ran memtest86 for 24 hours and also Google stressapp, neither detected any issues. I have four sticks of 8gb in quad-channel.


----------



## ThrashZone

Hi,
Post to the exact memory you have.


----------



## PloniAlmoni

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Post to the exact memory you have.


Two of this: https://pcpartpicker.com/product/J27CmG/corsair-memory-cmk16gx4m2a2666c16 (which = 4 sticks)

It was working smoothly for a few years and was in my motherboard's QVL list if I recall correctly.


----------



## jura11

@PloniAlmoni

What issues do you have with yours motherboard?

I have disabled memory training in BIOS and please disable MRC Fast Boot

I have ASRock X99 motherboard and don't have issues with my board, running 96GB of RAM, mixed 2133MHz and 2400MHz RAM 

Hope this helps 

Thanks, Jura


----------



## PloniAlmoni

jura11 said:


> @PloniAlmoni
> 
> What issues do you have with yours motherboard?
> 
> I have disabled memory training in BIOS and please disable MRC Fast Boot
> 
> I have ASRock X99 motherboard and don't have issues with my board, running 96GB of RAM, mixed 2133MHz and 2400MHz RAM
> 
> Hope this helps
> 
> Thanks, Jura


What is the memory training setting callled? I don't see "memory training" in the BIOS. I just disabled MRC Fast Boot, as per your suggestion...

My issue is it bootlooped. That was preceeded and followed by a symptom of booting that was interrupted by a shutdown, then the booting starts itself up again and succeeds. (The bootloop ended with a CMOS reset with the power supply unplugged... I haven't been overclocking since, though I put in a mild 4ghz overclock today to try to replicate the intermittent booting issue and see what the LED readout says then (my case has no window so I have to remove the side panel), but was unable to replicate it.


----------



## jura11

PloniAlmoni said:


> What is the memory training setting callled? I don't see "memory training" in the BIOS. I just disabled MRC Fast Boot, as per your suggestion...
> 
> My issue is it bootlooped. That was preceeded and followed by a symptom of booting that was interrupted by a shutdown, then the booting starts itself up again and succeeds. (The bootloop ended with a CMOS reset with the power supply unplugged... I haven't been overclocking since, though I put in a mild 4ghz overclock today to try to replicate the intermittent booting issue and see what the LED readout says then (my case has no window so I have to remove the side panel), but was unable to replicate it.


Hi there 

Hard to say why this does happen, seen that on my ASRock X99 Extreme6 and WS as well similar to yours bootloop(PC boots on second time, first time boot will not proceed and in my case will fail at Windows logo and on second time PC boots without the issue or problem) 

This happened too with MSI and Asus Rampage V Extreme last time what I tried

In all cases I run 6*SATA devices at least

With MSI and Asus Rampage V Extreme sometimes all SATA devices has been recognised and sometimes not 

Can you check in BIOS if there you have under DRAM configuration Memory Test? 

If yes can you disable this? 

Hope this helps 

Thanks, Jura


----------



## PloniAlmoni

jura11 said:


> Hi there
> 
> 
> 
> Hard to say why this does happen, seen that on my ASRock X99 Extreme6 and WS as well similar to yours bootloop(PC boots on second time, first time boot will not proceed and in my case will fail at Windows logo and on second time PC boots without the issue or problem)
> 
> 
> 
> This happened too with MSI and Asus Rampage V Extreme last time what I tried
> 
> 
> 
> In all cases I run 6*SATA devices at least
> 
> 
> 
> With MSI and Asus Rampage V Extreme sometimes all SATA devices has been recognised and sometimes not
> 
> 
> 
> Can you check in BIOS if there you have under DRAM configuration Memory Test?
> 
> 
> 
> If yes can you disable this?
> 
> 
> 
> Hope this helps
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, Jura


That was already disabled. I disabled also the parity training in case that was it.


----------



## ThrashZone

Hi,
Dual and quad channel so interesting
https://www.corsair.com/us/en/Categories/Products/Memory/vengeance-lpx-black/p/CMK16GX4M2A2666C16

Training is listed on the bottom of the memory timing list of options.


----------



## PloniAlmoni

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Dual and quad channel so interesting
> https://www.corsair.com/us/en/Categories/Products/Memory/vengeance-lpx-black/p/CMK16GX4M2A2666C16
> 
> Training is listed on the bottom of the memory timing list of options.


That's "parity" something with "parity training" as the descriptive help text, guess that's it.

I'm still having the non-smooth boot. Do you guys think I need a motherboard replacement or will it continue to just stumble through booting, with perhaps an occasional correctable boot loop, indefinitely? I notice people have talked about straps for memory that fast, I'm not running with a strap....


----------



## PloniAlmoni

https://www.newegg.com/Product/Prod...-na-_-na&cm_sp=&AID=10446076&PID=3938566&SID=

I just noticed ASRock OC Formula/3.1 is on sale direct from Newegg new for $249, it's EATX though, which means I'd need to get a new case also, though I suppose a case won't be that much more trouble than a motherboard swap as far as playing with screwdrivers go... Any suggestions for affordable cases compatible with this motherboard?

I just noticed on eBay a brand new Supermicro ATX board for x99.... for about the same price. That would save me money on a case, can you OC any with a Supermicro x99 'board? (I say "any" because all I care for is really a 24/7 type of OC rather than breaking records; though stability and good VRM temps are a plus.)


----------



## jura11

Hi @PloniAlmoni

I would keep motherboard,if only boot is only issue

ASRock X99 usually have better VRM and in many cases one of the best

I was planning to switch but finding right board with 6-7 PCI_E slots and 10 SATA,will see what Ryzen 3xxx brings to table and ThreadRipper refresh as well then I decide 

Regarding the bootloop, have experienced similar issues and not sure if its worth to switch to different board, in my case PC will boot up second time without the problem if this does happen

Are you rebooting yours PC frequently or just occasionally? 

Regarding the ASRock boards, check over here ASRock X99 owners thread and decide if its worth it go with X99 OC Formula or any other board

EATX board should fit inside ATX case just one or two holes will not line up properly but that's it, regarding the case which would allow you to fit EATX board Phanteks Pro M TG or Fractal Design Define R6 etc 

Not sure with Supermicro X99 boards, I have used their sever boards with good success but not their X99 boards, not sure how they OC etc

Hope this helps 

Thanks, Jura


----------



## PloniAlmoni

Well, boot is not the only issue anymore some time after experiencing these booting problems, just the week before last, I broke the clip on my 2nd pcie x16 slot.... sigh.... I can live without it, but can no longer play with virtualized gaming without a second card to pass through. Still, I'd thought the issue was the CPU anyway, but since everyone is telling me it's either the motherboard or it's something that I should always expect anyway....


----------



## PloniAlmoni

Reviews indicate the supermicro board can oc and has excellent vrm cooling and component quality No m.2 slots though.


----------



## PloniAlmoni

jura11 said:


> Hi @PloniAlmoni
> 
> I would keep motherboard,if only boot is only issue
> 
> ASRock X99 usually have better VRM and in many cases one of the best
> 
> I was planning to switch but finding right board with 6-7 PCI_E slots and 10 SATA,will see what Ryzen 3xxx brings to table and ThreadRipper refresh as well then I decide


I don't think Ryzen 3000 will bring a lot of lanes or 'boards with 10 SATA ports, for that you'll need the new Threadripper or Intel HEDT. I'd go with the Threadripper myself, and would might even switch my system to that if cost weren't an object now.  I don't have the cash I had when I built this system.


----------



## jura11

PloniAlmoni said:


> Well, boot is not the only issue anymore some time after experiencing these booting problems, just the week before last, I broke the clip on my 2nd pcie x16 slot.... sigh.... I can live without it, but can no longer play with virtualized gaming without a second card to pass through. Still, I'd thought the issue was the CPU anyway, but since everyone is telling me it's either the motherboard or it's something that I should always expect anyway....


Hi there

I broke two PCI_E slots clips on my X99 Extreme6 and no issues there, run there 3*GPUs setup and never experienced any issues 

Did you tried to RMA CPU, this I would do as first, if you bought without the box then you need to remove it and check serial number on CPU which I think is 2D matrix 

Hard to recommend there, its up to you 

Hope this helps 

Thanks, Jura


----------



## jura11

PloniAlmoni said:


> I don't think Ryzen 3000 will bring a lot of lanes or 'boards with 10 SATA ports, for that you'll need the new Threadripper or Intel HEDT. I'd go with the Threadripper myself, and would might even switch my system to that if cost weren't an object now.  I don't have the cash I had when I built this system.


Intel HDET or X299 don't have boards with 10 SATA and if they're then there is only Sage X299 which have only 8 SATA as most X299

Agree wuth Ryzen 3xxx series, I don't think I will see there board with 6-7 PCI_E slots unless there will be boarx with PLX chip

ThreadRipper I almost switched to tgat, but I just couldn't find right board, will see what ThreadRipper refresh brings

Other upgrade path is find cheaper or cheap 6950x 

Right now I've 5960x which have good OC potential 

Hope this helps 

Thanks, Jura


----------



## PloniAlmoni

Asrock x99 extreme 11 has SAS chip.... more than 10 Sata ports and plx for other goodies.


----------



## PloniAlmoni

I'm not getting that one though unless I can get it cheaper...


----------



## jura11

PloniAlmoni said:


> Asrock x99 extreme 11 has SAS chip.... more than 10 Sata ports and plx for other goodies.


Hi there 

I bought ASRock X99 WS which have 6 PCI_E slots and 10 SATA bought it for very good price and very happy with that board, no issues 

Yes this one I wanted get, but I have been put off by price and loud PCH fan 

Hope this helps 

Thanks, Jura


----------



## PloniAlmoni

jura11 said:


> Hi there
> 
> I bought ASRock X99 WS which have 6 PCI_E slots and 10 SATA bought it for very good price and very happy with that board, no issues
> 
> Yes this one I wanted get, but I have been put off by price and loud PCH fan
> 
> Hope this helps
> 
> Thanks, Jura


Just wear your server room earplugs when you go into your server room, er, I mean man-cave.


----------



## ThrashZone

Hi,
Did you try with only 2 sticks yet and if so did the same boot loop happen ?


----------



## PloniAlmoni

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Did you try with only 2 sticks yet and if so did the same boot loop happen ?


The bootloop only happened once, I haven't been able to replicate it since I resetted the CMOS and dropped my overclock.

Both before and after that though I've had non-smooth booting intermittently and frequently.


----------



## PloniAlmoni

Hmmm, my bills are higher now than I had calculated, and I live pretty much check to check now.... sigh. I guess I'll just ride this old computer till it dies, and then use my i3 server or my old FX system's parts till I can save up for a replacement, either another x99 'board or Ryzen.... Thanks for everyone's support.


----------



## Desolutional

PloniAlmoni said:


> Hmmm, my bills are higher now than I had calculated, and I live pretty much check to check now.... sigh. I guess I'll just ride this old computer till it dies, and then use my i3 server or my old FX system's parts till I can save up for a replacement, either another x99 'board or Ryzen.... Thanks for everyone's support.


JEDEC Spec 2133 is guaranteed to work if your CPU IMC isn't damaged, it is still a lot more faster than an i3 or FX at 2133MHz as well, so don't be disheartened. If it bootloops at 2133MHz auto rules, your IMC is toast. If it was the motherboard, testing with one stick of RAM can help.


----------



## PloniAlmoni

Maybe that's why it boots smooth usually when xmp is off...


----------



## Desolutional

PloniAlmoni said:


> Maybe that's why it boots smooth usually when xmp is off...


I made the same mistake on my rendering PC. Using XMP auto settings caused my IMC to degrade as it pushed too much voltage for a 24/7 rendering machine. XMP auto rules are fine for the casual user, but if you plan on actually using the PC, use the XMP timings and straps, but manually set VCCIO and VCCSA to prevent overvoltage, the auto rules tend to pump too much VCCSA and VCCIO into the CPU as they are guaranteed to work on 99% of CPU samples (by brute force). Even if you can't run at XMP any more, you can always increase the timings by 1, or lower the RAM frequency a little bit, just make sure to manually set VCCIO and VCCSA. VCCIO is 1.05V stock on HW-E I believe, and VCCSA can range between 0.85V and 1.15V, set it to offset +0.001V to use stock voltage and test with that.


----------



## PloniAlmoni

Desolutional said:


> I made the same mistake on my rendering PC. Using XMP auto settings caused my IMC to degrade as it pushed too much voltage for a 24/7 rendering machine. XMP auto rules are fine for the casual user, but if you plan on actually using the PC, use the XMP timings and straps, but manually set VCCIO and VCCSA to prevent overvoltage, the auto rules tend to pump too much VCCSA and VCCIO into the CPU as they are guaranteed to work on 99% of CPU samples (by brute force).


What's recommended (stock) VCCSA and VCCIO?


----------



## Desolutional

PloniAlmoni said:


> What's recommended (stock) VCCSA and VCCIO?


Stock VCCSA is using offset mode set to +0.001V (close enough), and VCCIO is 1.05V for PCH and CPU I believe for HW-E.


----------



## PloniAlmoni

Desolutional said:


> Stock VCCSA is using offset mode set to +0.001V (close enough), and VCCIO is 1.05V for PCH and CPU I believe for HW-E.


Sorry about that, I missed that part of your message at first....


----------



## ThrashZone

Hi,
To get system agent to about the same as vccio cpu and pch 1.05v I believe offset +0.160 does it.
Oops nope that gets a hair over 1.0v which is fine.


----------



## jura11

Desolutional said:


> I made the same mistake on my rendering PC. Using XMP auto settings caused my IMC to degrade as it pushed too much voltage for a 24/7 rendering machine. XMP auto rules are fine for the casual user, but if you plan on actually using the PC, use the XMP timings and straps, but manually set VCCIO and VCCSA to prevent overvoltage, the auto rules tend to pump too much VCCSA and VCCIO into the CPU as they are guaranteed to work on 99% of CPU samples (by brute force). Even if you can't run at XMP any more, you can always increase the timings by 1, or lower the RAM frequency a little bit, just make sure to manually set VCCIO and VCCSA. VCCIO is 1.05V stock on HW-E I believe, and VCCSA can range between 0.85V and 1.15V, set it to offset +0.001V to use stock voltage and test with that.


This has happened on friend Asus Rampage V Extreme where he run 5960x which killed IMC as well and I think Asus Rampage V Extreme pumped too much SA voltage

This one 5960x I bought from him and later RMA and now current one is great one and clocks nicely to 4.7GHz with reasonable voltage 

His board killed two 5960x and one 6950x

Hope this helps 

Thanks, Jura


----------



## PloniAlmoni

I was talking to some IT guys in another forum, they thought it was my motherboard. You guys think basically it's my CPU's IMC (albeit broke by settings on my motherboard), right? So that means if I replaced the motherboard, as I was planning to, the issues wouldn't be solved, I should be replacing the CPU? (Another possibilitiy's the RAM, but I tested my RAM thoroughly and it always came out OK.)


----------



## Streetdragon

Befor replacing anything try above posts: No XMP settings, manuelly enter the timings and speed and voltages as above described!


----------



## PloniAlmoni

Streetdragon said:


> Befor replacing anything try above posts: No XMP settings, manuelly enter the timings and speed and voltages as above described!


I figured out the voltages, but I'm not sure of where to put the timings other than maybe CAS.


----------



## PloniAlmoni

Ok, I think I put in the timings right. I'm testing the RAM with stressapptest for an hour now.. made sure to use the manual voltages you guys said.

Update: it passed, it wasn't failing before BTW, but maybe it was overvolting my IMC?


----------



## ThrashZone

Hi,
Newer bios push vccio cpu 1.05 voltage to 1.25v so yeah a few voltages get zapped on auto 

Timings are advertised 16-18-18-36 if memory "no pun intended" serve me on your set.
1T or auto
Dram voltage both 1.380v

PCH core voltage 1.05
pch I/O voltage 1.5v
Vccio cpu 1.05
vccio pch 1.05

System agent already stated offset +0.160 give a hair over 1.0v


----------



## PloniAlmoni

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Newer bios push vccio cpu 1.05 voltage to 1.25v so yeah a few voltages get zapped on auto
> 
> Timings are advertised 16-18-18-36 if memory "no pun intended" serve me on your set.
> 1T or auto
> Dram voltage both 1.380v
> 
> PCH core voltage 1.05
> pch I/O voltage 1.5v
> Vccio cpu 1.05
> vccio pch 1.05
> 
> System agent already stated offset +0.160 give a hair over 1.0v


I put its RAM voltage at only 1.2, like the XMP profile claimed it needed. By "both" what do you mean?

I didn't adjust PCH I/O voltage, should I?

T is at 2T, like the XMP profile claims....


----------



## Desolutional

For peace of mind, I would run GSAT (stressapptest) for 12 hours, I've had memory on the edge of stability fail at 9 hours before.


----------



## PloniAlmoni

Desolutional said:


> For peace of mind, I would run GSAT (stressapptest) for 12 hours, I've had memory on the edge of stability fail at 9 hours before.


Maybe I'll do that later, I think it should be fairly stable with the settings not beyond what the specifications are, even if it's not getting juiced with additional voltage anymore.


----------



## ThrashZone

PloniAlmoni said:


> I put its RAM voltage at only 1.2, like the XMP profile claimed it needed. By "both" what do you mean?
> 
> I didn't adjust PCH I/O voltage, should I?
> 
> T is at 2T, like the XMP profile claims....


Hi,
Profile #1 at 2667 may say 1.2v 
Profile #2 would use 1.35v for 2800

I'd at the least use 1.35v it won't hurt anything even for 2666.

There should be two dram voltages for each side of the board 4 slots on the left of the cpu and 4 to the right side each has a dram voltage listing in bios.
Dram voltage CHA/CHB=1.350v
Dram voltage CHC/CHD=1.350v

On newer bios I'd peg as many voltages as possible


----------



## PloniAlmoni

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Profile #1 at 2667 may say 1.2v
> Profile #2 would use 1.35v for 2800
> 
> I'd at the least use 1.35v it won't hurt anything even for 2666.
> 
> There should be two dram voltages for each side of the board 4 slots on the left of the cpu and 4 to the right side each has a dram voltage listing in bios.
> Dram voltage CHA/CHB=1.350v
> Dram voltage CHC/CHD=1.350v
> 
> On newer bios I'd peg as many voltages as possible


I don't see seperate DRAM voltages for right and left slots, ASRock x99 Professional Gaming i7...


----------



## ThrashZone

Hi,
Okay yeah might be an asus thing 
Still though if you have a 2nd xmp profile it would use 1.35v for 2800 so 1.35v is not outlandish for memory voltage even for 2666.


----------



## PloniAlmoni

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> 
> Okay yeah might be an asus thing
> 
> Still though if you have a 2nd xmp profile it would use 1.35v for 2800 so 1.35v is not outlandish for memory voltage even for 2666.


No 2nd profile here for that speed either.


----------



## ThrashZone

PloniAlmoni said:


> No 2nd profile here for that speed either.


Hi,
Guess corsair didn't bother for that line 
My 2666 dominator platinum had 2 xmp profiles

If you have an issue at 1.2v just bump it some 1.25/....
Look at the max and min voltages it produces at 1.2v and set to 2666 with hwinfo.


----------



## PloniAlmoni

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Guess corsair didn't bother for that line
> My 2666 dominator platinum had 2 xmp profiles
> 
> If you have an issue at 1.2v just bump it some 1.25/....
> Look at the max and min voltages it produces at 1.2v and set to 2666 with hwinfo.


What's DRAM voltage called in Hwinfo64?


----------



## ThrashZone

PloniAlmoni said:


> What's DRAM voltage called in Hwinfo64?


Hi,
Should be listed as I described Dram....
Every voltage hwinfo shows
https://www.overclock.net/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=148233&d=1523622538


----------



## PloniAlmoni

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Should be listed as I described Dram....
> Every voltage hwinfo shows
> https://www.overclock.net/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=148233&d=1523622538


ASUS EC is an extra sensor feature of ASUS motherboards, my Hwinfo has nothing labeled PCH voltage.


----------



## ThrashZone

Hi,
That was an old image disregard highlighting it was for someone else.
Why not post what hwinfo shows from your boards sensors.


----------



## jura11

PloniAlmoni said:


> ASUS EC is an extra sensor feature of ASUS motherboards, my Hwinfo has nothing labeled PCH voltage.


Hi there 

ASRock doesn't show as much as Asus do show

Will post my screenshots of HWiNFO ajd SIV64 

Hope this helps 

Thanks, Jura


----------



## PloniAlmoni

I pulled up HWINFO just now, it says it had a fault triggered... I'm not sure if this is normal, I've put in 1.25V into the RAM, XMP is off, but it's using XMP profile timings and manual voltages as described in this thread. Is that causing this? I never saw that happen before when I stress tests my overclocks and so on.


----------



## PloniAlmoni

I moved voltage back to 1.2V for DRAM, it still has a fault triggered, but no longer 3 "yes"es so I guess it's going outside of the parameters sometimes still?


----------



## ThrashZone

Hi,
Post the rest of the voltages there should be more.
Input/ vccin 1.8v seems low but you didn't post images of your clocks either so not telling but 1.9v is pretty normal for input.


----------



## PloniAlmoni

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Post the rest of the voltages there should be more.
> Input/ vccin 1.8v seems low but you didn't post images of your clocks either so not telling but 1.9v is pretty normal for input.


Clocks are stock, I haven't overclocked since I had the issues booting and the bootloop. I don't currently have the error, if it pops up again, I'll try to make a screen shot of the motherboard voltage sensor page.


----------



## PloniAlmoni

OK, I just saw that it had the error, though it's not present this second. Is this the information you need?


----------



## ThrashZone

Hi,
Not really you just showed the exact same stuf as the first 
That with the rest of the voltages used might be helpful :/
A/I could be just add more vccio cpu/ pch voltage or maybe it's getting too much like I said you're not showing anything in that category to say ?


----------



## PloniAlmoni

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Not really you just showed the exact same stuf as the first
> That with the rest of the voltages used might be helpful :/


You mean my Vcore? That is normal, I put that on auto since I'm not overclocking my CPU until I get to the bottom of this and determine if it's degraded. When not stressing it, it's below 1v, and when stressing it doesn't go very high I think.


----------



## ThrashZone

Hi,
vcore/ dram/ vccio/ vccsa/... 
Scroll down the page you posted I'm sure there are a lot more voltages in there
VID's would be on the top of the page I'd rather see all the lower goodies frankly.


----------



## PloniAlmoni

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> vcore/ dram/ vccio/ vccsa/...
> Scroll down the page you posted I'm sure there are a lot more voltages in there
> VID's would be on the top of the page I'd rather see all the lower goodies frankly.


Further down I see GPU and drive information. Again, the page of ASUS sensor values someone posted here (was it you?) doesn't exist on an ASRock motherboard.


----------



## ThrashZone

Hi,
Yeah I did post all my voltage pages dang seems weird but yeah gpu stuff is no help 
Did you ring hwinfo thread and ask him what can be done ?
https://www.overclock.net/forum/21-...ion/1235672-official-hwinfo-32-64-thread.html


----------



## PloniAlmoni

Well, my system, after having it with the proper voltages for a while, still is having issues booting smoothly from a cold boot. The same symptom that preceeded a bootloop last time. I can't really afford both a motherboard and used CPU, so which would you say is the culprit here, motherboard or CPU?


----------



## Desolutional

PloniAlmoni said:


> Well, my system, after having it with the proper voltages for a while, still is having issues booting smoothly from a cold boot. The same symptom that preceeded a bootloop last time. I can't really afford both a motherboard and used CPU, so which would you say is the culprit here, motherboard or CPU?


0. Unplug unessential USB accessories, HDDs and PCIe devices.
1. Buy a cheap Xeon E5-1603 V3 from eBay. Install this into Mobo.
2. CMOS Reset, then bootup a few times into Windows.
3. Flash newest BIOS (again, even if you have the same version).
4. Bootup, etc. into Windows, then CMOS reset again.

If you have the issue a few weeks after that (yes, use the 4C Xeon, it won't kill you), then it is the Mobo, if not, the CPU or RAM. Also you can sell the Xeon E5-1603 V3 afterwards on eBay, or keep it as a testing CPU.


----------



## PloniAlmoni

Desolutional said:


> 0. Unplug unessential USB accessories, HDDs and PCIe devices.
> 1. Buy a cheap Xeon E5-1603 V3 from eBay. Install this into Mobo.
> 2. CMOS Reset, then bootup a few times into Windows.
> 3. Flash newest BIOS (again, even if you have the same version).
> 4. Bootup, etc. into Windows, then CMOS reset again.
> 
> If you have the issue a few weeks after that (yes, use the 4C Xeon, it won't kill you), then it is the Mobo, if not, the CPU. Also you can sell the Xeon E5-1603 V3 afterwards on eBay, or keep it as a testing CPU.


By "cheap" that means about $99,. the new motherboard I'm looking at is $250. If I get the $99 xeon, I think I won't be able to get the replacement motherboard for a while, as my budget is quite limited now, even $250 is stretching things.

Edit: Wait, it's $59?. hmm.....


----------



## PloniAlmoni

I got a E5-1660 v3 (i7-5960X equivalent), it's booting smoothly. Only problem is I think I bent a socket pin when I placed it upside-down at first, one of my RAM slots no longer works, though I can still put in 32GB but not quad-channel... also, my Noctua D14 gets overwhelmed by a good overclock with this octacore. 1.3V @ 4.2GHz+ is too much for it, hits 95C. It stays below 75C though if I give it 1.175V at 4.0Ghz. Do you think it'd improve if I merely put in better fans, say maglev, into my D14 or should I go AIO liquid for it? I've been looking at the Corsair H100X, I don't know if I can swing for a better cooler at this point, maybe a Swiftech H240 X3 Drive would be better? (Though stretching my $$$).


----------



## PloniAlmoni

After hearing some advice on an overclocking chat room, I tightened up the cooler. Temps are better now, but still a lot higher than I'd like, 69C to mid 70's C at 4GHz 1.175V stress testing with OCCT. (I tried to do that with less voltage but it wasn't OCCT 4.4.2 stable.)

Is anyone still here?


----------



## jura11

Hi @PloniAlmoni

I have tried my 5960x at 4.7GHz with Noctua NH-D15 and no issues, in Realbench temperatures never been higher than 72-75°C and in OCCT 4.4.2 I think I have seen highest temperatures 82-85°C that's with fans spinning at 1200RPM

At 4.7GHz I have run 1.33v which is stable like in Realbench or OCCT 4.4.2, for normal gaming I can run 1.29-1.30v as max

4.2GHz and 1.3v, this is similar to my old 5960x where IMC failed and for 4.3GHz I needed to raise voltage to 1.35v later on and this chip has run too hot for my liking at 4.3GHz 

Maybe I'm wrong on this but does look like you are have failed IMC on yours E5-1660 V3

Hope this helps 

Thanks, Jura


----------



## PloniAlmoni

jura11 said:


> Hi @PloniAlmoni
> 
> I have tried my 5960x at 4.7GHz with Noctua NH-D15 and no issues, in Realbench temperatures never been higher than 72-75°C and in OCCT 4.4.2 I think I have seen highest temperatures 82-85°C that's with fans spinning at 1200RPM
> 
> At 4.7GHz I have run 1.33v which is stable like in Realbench or OCCT 4.4.2, for normal gaming I can run 1.29-1.30v as max
> 
> 4.2GHz and 1.3v, this is similar to my old 5960x where IMC failed and for 4.3GHz I needed to raise voltage to 1.35v later on and this chip has run too hot for my liking at 4.3GHz
> 
> Maybe I'm wrong on this but does look like you are have failed IMC on yours E5-1660 V3
> 
> Hope this helps
> 
> Thanks, Jura


The ironic thing is I bought this chip to replace a 5930k that *did* have a failed IMC.... How do you think it happened though? I thought it hadn't been overclocked, and it was from a non-profit Goodwill refurbishing plant with good ratings, not from the sort of folks who would try to rip people off on eBay. Is my motherboard messing up every chip it touches??


----------



## Streetdragon

Did you used XMP profil from your ram? Some motherboards tend to push in XMP high voltages


----------



## PloniAlmoni

Streetdragon said:


> Did you used XMP profil from your ram? Some motherboards tend to push in XMP high voltages


I did that with my i7-5930k. Never again....


----------



## ThrashZone

PloniAlmoni said:


> I did that with my i7-5930k. Never again....


Hi,
Auto voltage on most are not a problem 
VCCIO cpu though on broadwell-e newer bios pushes this voltage to 1.25v+ quite a bit higher than haswell-e bios ever did is probably why 
You should peg both vccio cpu and pch to their respective default of 1.05v
VCCIO cpu can be increased but no further than 1.15v is the safe limit that I've read on this thread and also on the broadwell-e thread.


----------



## Desolutional

I wouldn't go higher than 1.10V VTT on HW-E, had degradation of the IMC with 1.15V after 3 months of non-stop encoding.


----------



## ThrashZone

Desolutional said:


> I wouldn't go higher than 1.10V VTT on HW-E, had degradation of the IMC with 1.15V after 3 months of non-stop encoding.


Hi,
Indeed really only for benchmarking not a 24/7 thing :thumb:
Shouldn't need more than it's prior default of vccio cpu & pch of 1.05v frankly peg it there.


----------



## Desolutional

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Indeed really only for benchmarking not a 24/7 thing :thumb:
> Shouldn't need more than it's prior default of vccio cpu & pch of 1.05v frankly peg it there.


Benching you can go all the way to 1.20V, just don't leave it at that afterwards, bad things will happen. I found that my IMC stabilised up to 1.15V then nothing after that, YMMV.


----------



## gree

Hi im on a windows 8 machine trying to get my 5930k to run

4500 (36*125)@1.26v

i ran realbench for 30mins, i was fine

i ran a loop of heavensward, i was fine

i ran prime95 and got BSOD (whea)

i really didnt like the temps at my other voltage test (1.3v, 1.295v, 1.290v, 1.285v, 1.275v). do i have to just try 36 at 1.3v?


----------



## PloniAlmoni

gree said:


> Hi im on a windows 8 machine trying to get my 5930k to run
> 
> 4500 (36*125)@1.26v
> 
> i ran realbench for 30mins, i was fine
> 
> i ran a loop of heavensward, i was fine
> 
> i ran prime95 and got BSOD (whea)
> 
> i really didnt like the temps at my other voltage test (1.3v, 1.295v, 1.290v, 1.285v, 1.275v). do i have to just try 36 at 1.3v?


Prime95 is a difficult test to pass, and according to the ROG guide on Haswell-E overclocking, can even pull dangerous (to your CPU) levels of current. I use an older version of OCCT for this task, along with realbench and overnight x264. (OCCT's new one is like Prime95, too much for Haswell-E.)


----------



## gree

i ended up settling for 4GHz at 1.05v, ran pime for an hour with temps in 70s
my ROG ram is running at 2666 (left timings at what the profile had)



i got that ASUS AIO and i cant even controll the screen cos they only offer the software for windows 10 and 7 lol, so going to try and move to windows 10 next weekend prob. 
then'll rerun Prime to make sure im still stable.


----------



## ThrashZone

Hi,
Prime 95 or what ever you have to turn off avx especially on haswell-e seeing it has no avx offset abilities in bios 
You'd be lucky to be able to run it at 4.5 and 1.3v

Otherwise stick with asus real bench and also blender demo rendering files for realistic work load tests 

Even 3dmark tests are more realistic than prime.. fire strike all three and time spy...
https://www.blender.org/
https://www.blender.org/download/demo-files/


----------



## Desolutional

Best is to just download Big Buck Bunny or another 4K movie, and use Handbrake to encode 10 instances at a time with x265, it uses a mix of many instructions and also uses a bit of AVX code as well, as stable as you're going to get without synthetic AVX code. Worth bearing in mind that it is not a power virus app, so won't test your PSU.


----------



## PloniAlmoni

We;;. It turned out the refurbished x99 ‘board I got to keep my system going failed, I can’t play Russian roulette with eBay anymore, so I am assembling parts for a Ryzen system, despite the worse latency and virtualization. It’s been fun, and i’m really going to miss the x99 platform. By far the best computer hardware I’ve owned.


----------



## superhead91

Hello thread. I finally decided to try and push my 5820k overclock a bit higher. I've not done a ton of overclocking before so I'm still kind of learning. It seems stable at 4.6 Ghz @ 1.3v, but my benchmark scores seem very low. I've run Cinebench R20, Realbench, and played BFV multiplayer for about 2 hours, so it seems stable enough. My Cinebench R20 score is 2381 and my Realbench score was 109,288. Comparing results online these both seem very low. Any ideas?


----------



## ThrashZone

superhead91 said:


> Hello thread. I finally decided to try and push my 5820k overclock a bit higher. I've not done a ton of overclocking before so I'm still kind of learning. It seems stable at 4.6 Ghz @ 1.3v, but my benchmark scores seem very low. I've run Cinebench R20, Realbench, and played BFV multiplayer for about 2 hours, so it seems stable enough. My Cinebench R20 score is 2381 and my Realbench score was 109,288. Comparing results online these both seem very low. Any ideas?


Hi,
Set input voltage to 1.92 and llc-4 or 5 should max just below 1.95v
CPU current capability 140%

I would peg vccio cpu 1.05 voltage to 1.05v 
Broadwell-e bios shoots it up past 1.25v just for increasing memory past 2133
1.15v is a max you'd ever want to go on vccio cpu and only if you need it to stabilize memory.

You can also go max cache to 38 with offset mode and +0.175v
With that cache max reading for cache should be 1.12v


----------



## superhead91

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Set input voltage to 1.92 and llc-4 or 5 should max just below 1.95v
> CPU current capability 140%
> 
> I would peg vccio cpu 1.05 voltage to 1.05v
> Broadwell-e bios shoots it up past 1.25v just for increasing memory past 2133
> 1.15v is a max you'd ever want to go on vccio cpu and only if you need it to stabilize memory.
> 
> You can also go max cache to 38 with offset mode and +0.175v
> With that cache max reading for cache should be 1.12v


When you say max cache are you referring to the ring ratio?


----------



## ThrashZone

superhead91 said:


> When you say max cache are you referring to the ring ratio?


Hi,
I see you're on a MSI board now my bad I'm not familiar with MSI bios terms 
Uncore listed ?

Post a hwinfo read out of current listings... 
https://www.hwinfo.com/download.php

In hwinfo 
On the bottom left corner of the screen click the double arrow and it will open another window or column hit it twice and three columns.. makes it easy to show all on one screen shot.


----------



## superhead91

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> I see you're on a MSI board now my bad I'm not familiar with MSI bios terms
> Uncore listed ?
> 
> Post a hwinfo read out of current listings...
> https://www.hwinfo.com/download.php
> 
> In hwinfo
> On the bottom left corner of the screen click the double arrow and it will open another window or column hit it twice and three columns.. makes it easy to show all on one screen shot.


Been playing around with it some more this morning. Have uncore at 3.2 but that made 4.6 unstable at 1.3 so I bumped up voltage to 1.32.


----------



## ThrashZone

Hi,
Uncore/"sa= system agent" voltage max looks very low did you do any stress tests while hwinfo was open min/ max are the same reading 0.350v :/

Input/ vccin looking okay at 1.95v plus a little change should do okay on cinebench with that but interesting there is no vdroop min and max same reading :/
Did you apply any llc= load line calibration ?


----------



## zoson

Uncore/SA at 0.350 is so low you wouldn't even be able to boot if that were correct. It's more likely the software is reading the wrong thing.

I recently upgraded off my 5960x, and many of my learnings from that CPU are in direct contradiction with what's being said here. I ran this chip for 4 years at 4.5GHz.

1. I ran LLC8 and 1.89v Input Voltage(netting 1.91v), and had the best temp and stability results this way.
2. For faster memory configurations you'll NEED more VCCIO CPU voltage - My chip needed 1.0875v to do 3000MHz CAS 14-14-14-34-2T.
3. With a 0.280v offset on Cache I was able to hit 4GHz Uncore. Adaptive voltage control does not work on HW-E Cache.


----------



## Desolutional

zoson said:


> 1. I ran LLC8 and 1.89v Input Voltage(netting 1.91v), and had the best temp and stability results this way.
> 2. For faster memory configurations you'll NEED more VCCIO CPU voltage - My chip needed 1.0875v to do 3000MHz CAS 14-14-14-34-2T.
> 3. With a 0.280v offset on Cache I was able to hit 4GHz Uncore. Adaptive voltage control does not work on HW-E Cache.


1. You're negating Vdroop which is a built-in safety feature to prevent overvoltage spikes on idle-load v.v. transitions, it hasn't destroyed any CPUs directly, but the chance is still there. When combined with higher operating voltages and overclocks, it might be the last thing people blame when their CPU turns into silicon dust.


----------



## zoson

Desolutional said:


> 1. You're negating Vdroop which is a built-in safety feature to prevent overvoltage spikes on idle-load v.v. transitions, it hasn't destroyed any CPUs directly, but the chance is still there. When combined with higher operating voltages and overclocks, it might be the last thing people blame when their CPU turns into silicon dust.


This is a myth and has been disproven time and time again. Not to mention CPU Input is just feeding the FIVR, so LLC doesn't affect cpu vcore droop in any way on the x99 platform. You're literally just wrong.


----------



## Desolutional

zoson said:


> This is a myth and has been disproven time and time again. Not to mention CPU Input is just feeding the FIVR, so LLC doesn't affect cpu vcore droop in any way on the x99 platform. You're literally just wrong.


No, VCCIN affects Input Voltage on X99, which affects the entire CPU package (FIVR feeds all voltage lines) , unless you bypass the FIVR. Giving advice which has the potential to damage other users systems is not a good thing, it even lists this information in the official datasheet from Intel themselves. CPUs have died on VCCIN exceeding 2.00V, ASUS themselves have a warning about excessive VCCIN levels in the BIOS itself. LLC won't directly influence the voltage of the other rails from the FIVR, but it will affect VCCIN.


----------



## superhead91

I don't see any LLC setting. Would these be it?


----------



## ThrashZone

Hi,
CPU vDroop I suppose is llc on msi see how many numbers are listed off auto and pick a medium or split the difference between say 1 thru 8... = 4

CPU phase control also should show you options 120-140%...


----------



## zoson

Desolutional said:


> No, VCCIN affects Input Voltage on X99, which affects the entire CPU package (FIVR feeds all voltage lines) , unless you bypass the FIVR. Giving advice which has the potential to damage other users systems is not a good thing, it even lists this information in the official datasheet from Intel themselves. CPUs have died on VCCIN exceeding 2.00V, ASUS themselves have a warning about excessive VCCIN levels in the BIOS itself. LLC won't directly influence the voltage of the other rails from the FIVR, but it will affect VCCIN.


Except LLC on CPU Input doesn't add LLC to the circuits that step down input to VCore. Sorry, but your understanding is severely lacking. At no time did I recommend running 2V CPU Input either. In fact I suggested running a configuration with a LOWER CPU Input that would simply suffer less droop on the input rail than you suggested. 1.89v at 1.91 real is less than 1.95v and will always be so.

If you search this thread you can find detailed posts I wrote with citations explaining all of this already. You're literally wrong and are giving bad advice, not me.


----------



## ThrashZone

zoson said:


> *Uncore/SA at 0.350 is so low you wouldn't even be able to boot if that were correct. It's more likely the software is reading the wrong thing.
> *
> I recently upgraded off my 5960x, and many of my learnings from that CPU are in direct contradiction with what's being said here. I ran this chip for 4 years at 4.5GHz.
> 
> 1. I ran LLC8 and 1.89v Input Voltage(netting 1.91v), and had the best temp and stability results this way.
> 2. For faster memory configurations you'll NEED more VCCIO CPU voltage - My chip needed 1.0875v to do 3000MHz CAS 14-14-14-34-2T.
> 3. With a 0.280v offset on Cache I was able to hit 4GHz Uncore. Adaptive voltage control does not work on HW-E Cache.


Hi,
Yep noticed mine is showing 0.000v on x99 sabertooth lol 

LLC 8 is whack by the way no vdroop at all there 
vDroop is a good thing.


----------



## zoson

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Yep noticed mine is showing 0.000v on x99 sabertooth lol
> 
> LLC 8 is whack by the way no vdroop at all there
> vDroop is a good thing.


Another myth. vDroop is good for power consumption and temps but bad for long term stability at high frequency. If you look through this thread you'll see that all the most skilled overclockers used LLC7 minimum. 

Case in point, my 5960x would NOT do 4.5GHz stable at LLC7, but would at LLC8 - literally everything else the same. No amount of increasing vcore on its own would help at LLC7. 
When you're running high frequency and load on all rails coming out of the FIVR you need higher input and more stable input - otherwise the FIVR can't generate stable voltages.


----------



## ThrashZone

Hi,
No or little vDroop is bad on startups 
So as long as you never shutdown and cold start I suppose it wouldn't matter.


----------



## superhead91

Thanks for the tips guys. I've managed to get 4.5 seemingly stable at 1.24 vcore. Since 4.6 looked like it was going to need 1.3+ vcore it doesn't seem worth it.


----------



## ThrashZone

superhead91 said:


> Thanks for the tips guys. I've managed to get 4.5 seemingly stable at 1.24 vcore. Since 4.6 looked like it was going to need 1.3+ vcore it doesn't seem worth it.


Hi,
From your voltages you posted msi must deal with vdroop differently on vccin or input voltage than asus boards do.
Odd to see vccin to show the same max min readings especially on load :/


----------



## superhead91

I put most of the voltages back to auto for now. When I get back to my computer I'll run a stress test and post my hwinfo results again.


----------



## superhead91

Ok after playing BFV for a while my min VCCIN is 1.92 and max is 1.936. This is on auto.


----------



## ThrashZone

superhead91 said:


> Ok after playing BFV for a while my min VCCIN is 1.92 and max is 1.936. This is on auto.


Hi,
That's sounds about right 
I get approximately 0.020v difference from min max on auto 

I believe setting a vccin number you have to also adjust your vdroop setting too otherwise the setting sticks as set 
vDroop again is good 
But cinebench likes vccin and to increase a score set to 1.92 or 1.93 what ever you had before that got you to 1.95v+-
Then adjust vdroop see what options are listed and pick a medium see how it goes.


----------



## zoson

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> No or little vDroop is bad on startups
> So as long as you never shutdown and cold start I suppose it wouldn't matter.


LOL... please stop making things up. This is flat out not true also.

There's been ONE half decent technical analysis of LLC - and it was by Anandtech back in the Core2Quad days. Their data was decently good but their conclusions were full on bad. Again, if you search this very same thread you can find my post where I rip their conclusions to shreds and link/cite documentation directly from Intel's site showing that everything 'bad' about LLC was a flat out myth not based in technical reality. 

Since the C2Q days, transient response time, pulldown circuits, and LLC circuitry in general have all improved. The ONLY downside to LLC is more heat - if your cooler can't handle the heat, it limits your overclock by temperature alone. Just like system agent voltage there's a 'right amount' of LLC that differs from CPU to CPU. Some FIVR's will not need as tightly controlled input voltage, others will need very tightly controlled and higher input voltage. Yes, you want to use as little as possible - but LLC alone isn't going to damage your CPU in any way. It DOESN'T cause spikes greater than a few millivolts for a few microseconds on all modern boards and all of those spikes fall well within the tolerances listed in Intel's own whitepapers.


----------



## ThrashZone

Hi,
As far as I can see you're the only one spilling nonsense 
Obviously one of us hasn't bother to read the asus haswell-e oc guide and my suspicion is it's you or you just flat out ignore any warning or advice on it or any follow up posts heck just on page 1 of the guide lol
So why not tell Raja... that they are all full of it that would be a nice laugh 

Feel free to oc anyway you like but bad advice as already pointed out by @Desolutional is just bad advice 
https://www.overclock.net/forum/5-i...eaderboard-owners-club-2282.html#post28066012


----------



## ThrashZone

Hi,
Think I see what you've been going by but voltage vccin spikes 0.100v at llc 8-9 tough on vrm's just as said prior
Raja's test was brief as well and nothing is measurable 24/7 how safe it is 
https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?59651-R5E-VCCIN-LLC-7-amp-8-quot-measured-quot

But @Praz still says on page two to lower it llc-5-7 once a stable voltage is found on page two here 
https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthre...-E-Overclocking-Thread-and-Overclocking-Guide

OC as you wish too I'll stick to conservative settings which llc-4-5 is fine too overshoot is only 0.030v+- on vccin not 0.100v+-


----------



## zoson

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Think I see what you've been going by but voltage vccin spikes 0.100v at llc 8-9 tough on vrm's just as said prior
> Raja's test was brief as well and nothing is measurable 24/7 how safe it is
> https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?59651-R5E-VCCIN-LLC-7-amp-8-quot-measured-quot
> 
> But @Praz still says on page two to lower it llc-5-7 once a stable voltage is found on page two here
> https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthre...-E-Overclocking-Thread-and-Overclocking-Guide
> 
> OC as you wish too I'll stick to conservative settings which llc-4-5 is fine too overshoot is only 0.030v+- on vccin not 0.100v+-


LOLOLOL at no point do the charts show a 0.1v spike at LLC8. Why? There are no charts at all for LLC8 showing transient response from load to idle or idle to load. Read your own links. Literally nobody said anything about LLC9 except you when you realized you were totally wrong and had to make something up to try and cover your bad information. I specifically said most skilled overclockers used LLC7 minimum, and that I used LLC8.

Here's the very chart from your linked post: 









At most there was a 0.03v variance, and there were no scope shots of LLC8. However even LLC9 only showed a 50mv variance as noted in the very same thread - which again is still below the 60mv tolerance. You'll also note the load to idle transition 0.1v overshoot was noted to be 'very short'. If you look at the timescale on the chart, it's literally 1 MICROSECOND. literally 25x lower than the 25 millisecond specification.

Blows my mind that you think you can link stuff and then make things up that are literally shown to be untrue by the things you link. You literally have no argument, and what was said by Raja and Praz are does not contradict what I've been saying at all.

Edit: add a screenshot from your linked thread. Btw, they were talking about LLC9. Hey look 5 MICROSECONDS releasing LLC9, so even at LLC9 the overshoot is within intel spec for both magnitude and duration.


----------



## ThrashZone

Hi,
It was just a brief test dude and no telling which bios 
But what ever like I said oc as you wish too.

Almost forgot thanks for the fry's link see you're not such a bad dude so why be such a prick here


----------



## sirleeofroy

Hey Guys, not been around for a while! Last time I was here I uploaded my decidedly average OC for my current 5820K (4.5Ghz  ) However, I have just picked myself up a J batch 5960X for a pretty decent price 

Now I'm clock watching whilst at work, I wanna see what I can get out of this chip..... I really hope its a good one!


----------



## ThrashZone

Hi,
Yep 5960x is a good chip 450.us new and used for a little less at times 
I'm shooting for 6950x though.
If it falls through I'd rather have a 5960x than a 6900x for sure.


----------



## jura11

sirleeofroy said:


> Hey Guys, not been around for a while! Last time I was here I uploaded my decidedly average OC for my current 5820K (4.5Ghz  ) However, I have just picked myself up a J batch 5960X for a pretty decent price
> 
> Now I'm clock watching whilst at work, I wanna see what I can get out of this chip..... I really hope its a good one!


Hi there 

I have J batch 5960x and my 5960X would do 4.7GHz as max with 1.35v to be rock stable in Asus Realbench stress test or OCCT 4.4.2, in gaming this 5960x needs just 1.31v for 4.7GHz 

Hope this helps 

Thanks, Jura


----------



## GRABibus

Hi all,
I will probably sale my golden 5930K.
It can do :
4,[email protected],2V
4,[email protected],24V
4,[email protected],31V

[email protected],[email protected],25V

Vccin=1,05V
Vccsa=0,8V
Vccin=1,8V with LLC 7

Stable in « Realbench 8 hours stress test 32GB  Ram », 1000% HCI memtest , 4 hours cache stress test aida64.
Tested with Ram kits and motherboard of my signature.

Tell me by PM if interested.


----------



## jura11

GRABibus said:


> Hi all,
> I will probably sale my golden 5930K.
> It can do :
> 4,[email protected],2V
> 4,[email protected],24V
> 4,[email protected],31V
> 
> [email protected],[email protected],25V
> 
> Vccin=1,05V
> Vccsa=0,8V
> Vccin=1,8V with LLC 7
> 
> Stable in « Realbench 8 hours stress test 32GB  Ram », 1000% HCI memtest , 4 hours cache stress test aida64.
> Tested with Ram kits and motherboard of my signature.
> 
> Tell me by PM if interested.


Hi there 

Owned two 5930k and both have been great OC'ers, one would do 4.7GHz similarly to yours 1.22v and 4.8GHz I could do at 1.279v, other one needed bit more for 4.8GHz but still under 1.33v I needed for that clock

I think 5930k is one of better CPU for sure, my 5820k have been great too but still I couldn't more than 4.6Ghz 

If you have golden chip, hard to say but I think you have one of better ones 

Hope this helps 

Thanks, Jura


----------



## sirleeofroy

jura11 said:


> Hi there
> 
> I have J batch 5960x and my 5960X would do 4.7GHz as max with 1.35v to be rock stable in Asus Realbench stress test or OCCT 4.4.2, in gaming this 5960x needs just 1.31v for 4.7GHz
> 
> Hope this helps
> 
> Thanks, Jura


Thanks, I did a quick and dirty overclock to 4.5GHz @1.28 easily, it booted 4.6GHz @1.29 but crashed 10mins into stress testing. Unable to get the cache over 3.4GHz though, had the same issue with the 5820K but I suspect that is down to my lack of experience with the X99 platform and fine tuning etc

Using an MSI X99S SLI Plus Mobo with 16GB Corsair LPX 2666MHz DDR4

Will have another go tonight to see where I can get to, I'm sure the CPU is capable of a 4.6GHz daily and probably up to 4.8 for benching.


----------



## GRABibus

sirleeofroy said:


> Thanks, I did a quick and dirty overclock to 4.5GHz @1.28 easily, it booted 4.6GHz @1.29 but crashed 10mins into stress testing. Unable to get the cache over 3.4GHz though, had the same issue with the 5820K but I suspect that is down to my lack of experience with the X99 platform and fine tuning etc
> 
> Using an MSI X99S SLI Plus Mobo with 16GB Corsair LPX 2666MHz DDR4
> 
> Will have another go tonight to see where I can get to, I'm sure the CPU is capable of a 4.6GHz daily and probably up to 4.8 for benching.


Then buy my 5930k mentionned above


----------



## jura11

sirleeofroy said:


> Thanks, I did a quick and dirty overclock to 4.5GHz @1.28 easily, it booted 4.6GHz @1.29 but crashed 10mins into stress testing. Unable to get the cache over 3.4GHz though, had the same issue with the 5820K but I suspect that is down to my lack of experience with the X99 platform and fine tuning etc
> 
> Using an MSI X99S SLI Plus Mobo with 16GB Corsair LPX 2666MHz DDR4
> 
> Will have another go tonight to see where I can get to, I'm sure the CPU is capable of a 4.6GHz daily and probably up to 4.8 for benching.


Hi there 

If you can OC cache then maybe yours board doesn't have OC socket, usually on non OC socket boards like my I can use 37* or 38* for cache,depending on IMC you should be able to achieve this

Try raise voltage on cache as first, just don't go over 1.25v, which you shouldn't need to for 37* or 38*,I think around 1.05v should be just enough 

Regarding the OC of yours 5960X,4.5Ghz at 1.28v is not bad, usually J batch are better ones, I owned like J batches and L batches and later ones 5960x did OC bit better than older L batches 

4.6Ghz should be possible, maybe try 1.31v and for VCCIN try 1.88-1.92v,4.8GHz if its possible hard to say, my 5960X needs for that I think around 1.40-1.45v to be stable in benchmarks, but not in OCCT or Realbench there I would probably need more than that 

Hope this helps 

Thanks, Jura


----------



## ThrashZone

sirleeofroy said:


> Thanks, I did a quick and dirty overclock to 4.5GHz @1.28 easily, it booted 4.6GHz @1.29 but crashed 10mins into stress testing. Unable to get the cache over 3.4GHz though, had the same issue with the 5820K but I suspect that is down to my lack of experience with the X99 platform and fine tuning etc
> 
> Using an MSI X99S SLI Plus Mobo with 16GB Corsair LPX 2666MHz DDR4
> 
> Will have another go tonight to see where I can get to, I'm sure the CPU is capable of a 4.6GHz daily and probably up to 4.8 for benching.


Hi,
Cache max 38 min cache 24 
Cache voltage offset mode +0.175 = 1.125v usually 
I've used this for a while 

Core voltage I'd imagine even for 4.5 needing more usually 1.3 is needed but 4.6 yeah closer to 1.32-1.33v I'd use manual voltage if you haven't been 
Offset or adaptive might start shooting way different vid's on each core and cause instability doing so past 0.030v between core vid's.
Manual will at least hit all cores with the same voltage.

Not sure what the price of an eol 5930k be worth now days seeing better chips amd and now cascade lake is coming out 10 cores to be somewhere near 4-500.us


----------



## sirleeofroy

jura11 said:


> Hi there
> 
> If you can OC cache then maybe yours board doesn't have OC socket, usually on non OC socket boards like my I can use 37* or 38* for cache,depending on IMC you should be able to achieve this
> 
> Try raise voltage on cache as first, just don't go over 1.25v, which you shouldn't need to for 37* or 38*,I think around 1.05v should be just enough
> 
> Regarding the OC of yours 5960X,4.5Ghz at 1.28v is not bad, usually J batch are better ones, I owned like J batches and L batches and later ones 5960x did OC bit better than older L batches
> 
> 4.6Ghz should be possible, maybe try 1.31v and for VCCIN try 1.88-1.92v,4.8GHz if its possible hard to say, my 5960X needs for that I think around 1.40-1.45v to be stable in benchmarks, but not in OCCT or Realbench there I would probably need more than that
> 
> Hope this helps
> 
> Thanks, Jura


Thanks for your reply, yeah I was hoping I would hit 4.5 @ a lower voltage but again, I think my inexperience with overclocking on the platform is more of an issue!

My board does not have the OC socket so hitting those high cache overclocks won't be possible but I was hoping to do a bit better than x34. Do you think I should default everything and try to OC the cache first and then go for everything else?

I will be going at this as soon as I get home so I will report back a bit later


----------



## sirleeofroy

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Cache max 38 min cache 24
> Cache voltage offset mode +0.175 = 1.125v usually
> I've used this for a while
> 
> Core voltage I'd imagine even for 4.5 needing more usually 1.3 is needed but 4.6 yeah closer to 1.32-1.33v I'd use manual voltage if you haven't been
> Offset or adaptive might start shooting way different vid's on each core and cause instability doing so past 0.030v between core vid's.
> Manual will at least hit all cores with the same voltage.
> 
> Not sure what the price of an eol 5930k be worth now days seeing better chips amd and now cascade lake is coming out 10 cores to be somewhere near 4-500.us


Thanks, I'll try tweaking the cache later. Not really used offset mode, I just set the voltage manually. Same with the core. It is a solid 4.5GHz @ 1.28v so I'm fairly sure with tweaking I can get 4.6GHz @ 1.3 > 1.31v.

I'll try the offset mode for the cache later, I have read that some find greater stability this way but the core I always set the voltage manually. I think my issue is that I can't really find the LLC setting as its named differently on this board


----------



## ThrashZone

sirleeofroy said:


> Thanks, I'll try tweaking the cache later. Not really used offset mode, I just set the voltage manually. Same with the core. It is a solid 4.5GHz @ 1.28v so I'm fairly sure with tweaking I can get 4.6GHz @ 1.3 > 1.31v.
> 
> I'll try the offset mode for the cache later, I have read that some find greater stability this way but the core I always set the voltage manually. I think my issue is that I can't really find the LLC setting as its named differently on this board


Hi,
Yep power phase is the wording maybe post some screen shots if you want 

Sometimes chips will want a lot more for another jump 
I'd try like I said 1.32-1.33v see how it does 
If temps are in the way maybe other settings are too high like Input voltage or system agent 
Post some hwinfo screen shots of the voltages being used at 4.5 
https://www.hwinfo.com/download.php


----------



## sirleeofroy

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Yep power phase is the wording maybe post some screen shots if you want
> 
> Sometimes chips will want a lot more for another jump
> I'd try like I said 1.32-1.33v see how it does
> If temps are in the way maybe other settings are too high like Input voltage or system agent
> Post some hwinfo screen shots of the voltages being used at 4.5
> https://www.hwinfo.com/download.php


Thanks, I use HWinfo for monitoring anyway so once I get home I'll post up some screenshots.

I have just noticed there is a BIOS update for my board that specifically mentions a fix for OC'ing under the latest release of Win10 so I'll update, default everything and just start again.

Thanks for your advice


----------



## ThrashZone

sirleeofroy said:


> Thanks, I use HWinfo for monitoring anyway so once I get home I'll post up some screenshots.
> 
> I have just noticed there is a BIOS update for my board that specifically mentions a fix for OC'ing under the latest release of Win10 so I'll update, default everything and just start again.
> 
> Thanks for your advice


Hi,
Screen shots of bios options too


----------



## ilpalazzo

*The VCCIN question*

hello everyone, this is my first post here.

I've become an owner of 5960X setup only recently. I wanted to do a mild overclock just to not waste the potential but I am mostly concerned with heat and noise since I don't need the computing power that much. My motherboard is Asus x99 pro, I have the CPU clocked at 4Ghz, Vcore 1.05, (adaptive) VCCIN set to 1,770 with SVID enabled and that value entered in SVID override field in BIOS. With LLC set to 1 VCCIN drops to 1.712 under load.

Anyway, I am intrigued by the VCCIN question. In the official intel socket 2011-v3 datasheet in the table on page 53 The VCCIN values are given as 1.47 for minimum, 1.8 for nominal and 1.85 for max. My motherboard sets this value at 1.808 at stock settings when idling - it drops around 60mV with LLC level 1. I tried lowering VCCIN significantly even down to 1.600 and nothing happens, my rig seems to be stable as ever. Granted, I haven't done extensive stability testing, only fifteen minutes of prime and an hour long h265 handbrake encoding. I wonder if it is detrimental to the CPU and or motherboards VRM section to work with such low input voltages. If I remember correctly my highschool physics, given the same electrical power, if the potential difference is lowered, the current has to be higher. The question is which one does more harm to the CPU transistors and or VRM motherboard sections. Does anybody have any experience with this?


----------



## GRABibus

Hello,
Stability is a balance of a lot of voltages.
As you said, you did not test long and enough to conclude and maybe the stress tests you mention are not Vccin sensible.

From my side, I started overclock in 2004 and in 15 years, I never increased stability by increasing Vccin and , as you, I never lost stability by decreasing Vccin.

Try 4 hours minimum of handbrake as Realbench for example


----------



## ThrashZone

Hi,
I use 4.1 on everyday clock maybe my voltages via hwinfo will help also post some of the bios settings
Which I do not use adaptive core voltage on x99 just manual mode 1.2v for 4.1

System agent voltage Offset + 0.170
Input/ vccin 1.880v
LLC-1
CPU current capability auto
Power phase Standard

These are mostly pegged at standard voltages except for the last which is 0.6v I believe.
PCH core 1.05v
PCH I/O 1.5v
VCCIO CPU 1.05v
VCCIO PCH 1.05v
VTTDDR both at 0.7v


----------



## patryk

Hi
I have a motherboard MSI X99A GODLIKE GAMING today the computer did not start the motherboard gave error code b6 or b7

I used the jumper to delete CMOS
and it didn't help.

I can't access the battery because I would have to dismantle the custom loop.

Now the motherboard generates such errors 19 60 62 66 55 that appear over and over again

unless code b6 or b7 is displayed then the motherboard stays on this error

please help


----------



## ThrashZone

patryk said:


> Hi
> I have a motherboard MSI X99A GODLIKE GAMING today the computer did not start the motherboard gave error code b6 or b7
> 
> I used the jumper to delete CMOS
> and it didn't help.
> 
> I can't access the battery because I would have to dismantle the custom loop.
> 
> Now the motherboard generates such errors 19 60 62 66 55 that appear over and over again
> 
> unless code b6 or b7 is displayed then the motherboard stays on this error
> 
> please help


Hi,
Have you tried just one stick of memory installed ?


----------



## MiHi76

patryk said:


> Hi
> I have a motherboard MSI X99A GODLIKE GAMING today the computer did not start the motherboard gave error code b6 or b7
> 
> I used the jumper to delete CMOS
> and it didn't help.
> 
> I can't access the battery because I would have to dismantle the custom loop.
> 
> Now the motherboard generates such errors 19 60 62 66 55 that appear over and over again
> 
> unless code b6 or b7 is displayed then the motherboard stays on this error
> 
> please help


I'm not sure but it seems it's something that i have experienced in 2016.
Have a look:https://community.hwbot.org/topic/1...g-motherboards/?do=findComment&comment=457705

Check all Sticks and all Ram-Slots. My MB broke Sticks in the linked behavior in the same slot.


----------



## patryk

Hi
Yes i tried with 1 RAM
I also tried with another one
RAM kit and did not help


----------



## patryk

Hi 
I used mainly slot ram 1 3 7 5
And when i give it to slot 2 4 8 6
MB say error code 19 b0 55


----------



## ThrashZone

patryk said:


> Hi
> Yes i tried with 1 RAM
> I also tried with another one
> RAM kit and did not help


HI,
That bites man
Looks like a disassembly needed


----------



## patryk

Hi
I used mainly slot ram 1 3 7 5 error code
19 b0 61 66 55
And when i give it to slot 2 4 8 6
MB say error code 19 b0 55


----------



## HeadlessKnight

5960X @ 4.5GHz+DDR4-3200 OC performance scaling with SLI RTX 2080 Ti. Going from bone stock 3.3GHz to 4.5GHz/4.1GHz cache/DDR4-3200, net about 40% performance increase in Far Cry 5 benchmark. 
Performance is pretty close to stock 9900k.


----------



## 8051

HeadlessKnight said:


> 5960X @ 4.5GHz+DDR4-3200 OC performance scaling with SLI RTX 2080 Ti. Going from bone stock 3.3GHz to 4.5GHz/4.1GHz cache/DDR4-3200, net about 40% performance increase in Far Cry 5 benchmark.
> Performance is pretty close to stock 9900k.


Pretty impressive. I wonder how much of your SLI performance is down to having two full x16 PCIe lanes instead of x8? 

I have the cheaper grade of Corsair Vengeance than you (CMK16GX4M4A2666C). I could never get it to DDR4-3000 w/my 5820k, but on my 9700k I can get it to DDR-3200 w/tighter primary timings than yours.

I'm also impressed at the low vcore required for your 4.5 Ghz. 5960k.


----------



## HeadlessKnight

8051 said:


> Pretty impressive. I wonder how much of your SLI performance is down to having two full x16 PCIe lanes instead of x8?
> 
> I have the cheaper grade of Corsair Vengeance than you (CMK16GX4M4A2666C). I could never get it to DDR4-3000 w/my 5820k, but on my 9700k I can get it to DDR-3200 w/tighter primary timings than yours.
> 
> I'm also impressed at the low vcore required for your 4.5 Ghz. 5960k.


Yep. Coffee Lake has much better IMC than Haswell-E, but keep in mind X99 supports Quad-channel and Z390 Dual-Channel which makes tweaking RAM more challenging on X99. As for X16 vs X8 sadly with my mobo I cannot force PCI-E 3.0 to X8 to bench. But I tried PCI-E 2.0 X16 which is equal to 3.0 X8 and the difference is negligible in real world usage. In benchs you might lose up to ~5 fps in high fps scenarios and 1-3 fps in low fps scenarios .


----------



## coccosoids

Who could afford to help me tweak a 5960x overclock on Taichi X99? 
It's been 3-4 years since and I've almost forgotten everything.


----------



## Desolutional

coccosoids said:


> Who could afford to help me tweak a 5960x overclock on Taichi X99?
> It's been 3-4 years since and I've almost forgotten everything.


Set VCCIN to 1.95V with no LLC, and set Vcore to manual 1.20V, then change CPU core multiplier until your PC hardlocks, you can go up to 1.30V as long as your cooling is sufficient (keep CPU cores below 70°C). Once you find the point where your system is unstable, decrease CPU core multiplier by one and stress test again - keep Vcore the same until you find a stable multiplier. Now you can fine tune Vcore until the system is unstable, reduce Vcore by 0.03V each run until the system is unstable, then set Vcore to the last run.

Use ASUS Realbench or HWBOT x265 to test stability quickly.

http://dlcdnmkt.asus.com/rog/RealBench_v2.56.zip
http://hw-museum.cz/data/hwbot/HWBOT_X265_2.2_cpu-z_1.89.1.zip


----------



## pewpewlazer

I recently picked up an E5 1680 v3 Xeon (8c/16t 3.2ghz HWE) off eBay to play around with, and it has been nothing but a load of problems I can't wrap my head around.

Yesterday I rebuilt my water loop in a new case, swapped all my hardware over, and dropped in my new juicy J batch super-duper-xeon-edition of a 5960x. Right away, no POST. Everything came on, monitors woke up like something happened, then immediately gave the "no signal, entering standby" message. Tried power cycling, rebooting, nothing. Clear CMOS, nothing. Switch to the "backup BIOS" on my board, nothing. Try 1 stick of ram, nothing. Try a different kit of ram (some ddr2400 stuff), nothing.

Put my 5820k back in, boots right up.

Tonight I decided to give the Xeon another go before writing a disgruntled message to my friendly neighborhood eBay seller. Much to my shock and awe, after power cycling it once I had a POST screen!!! It seemed to have kept my 5820k voltage settings, so I left those alone, set the multipliers to auto, and made sure it could get into Windows. After I confirmed that worked, I went back and set 35x/35x CPU/cache multis, 1.25vcore, 1.2vcache, 1.9vccin as a starting point. Booted back into Windows, fired up Cinebench R20, and got to testing. 3.5ghz pass, 4ghz pass, 4.3ghz pass, 4.4ghz pass, 4.5ghz error. I figured 4.3ghz should be good, so I went to go set 43x in the BIOS and continue on stability testing at 4.3ghz. When trying to reboot, Windows slapped me in the face with a DRIVER_OVERRAN_STACK_BUFFER blue screen, but it was still able to reboot into BIOS.

Once in the BIOS, I set 43x CPU multiplier, hit save and exit, and that's all she wrote. I'm back where I was last night. It just will not POST. Tried power cycling, rebooting, clearing CMOS, nothing works, It's like the chip is dead.

My motherboard is an ASROCK X99 Extreme 4/3.1, which has always been very good about the whole "load default settings if the overclock you save doesn't POST" thing. I've never had to clear CMOS when overclocking my 5820k. Worst case it would POST after a reboot or power cycle and be back to default settings. So I have NO IDEA what is going on with this new CPU. Can it not run at 'default settings'? Can there be something wrong with the chip itself? Has anyone run into anything similar to this? I'm truly stumped by this one. Last night I was thinking it was just a dead CPU, but now I don't know what to think.


----------



## sinholueiro

Hi! I have my 5820k at 4.5Ghz core, stock cache, 2x8GB 3200Mhz dual channel memory. My motherboard is an Asus X99A. I need the memory for another build, so I can buy 4x4 memory setup and use quad channel. Do you recommend going for quad or stay in dual? My use is gaming. What's the more common atainable speed? 2400Mhz or 2666Mhz?


----------



## ThrashZone

Hi,
Quad 4x8gb you can always split it up but matched set for quad would be a better thing to have for maybe another quad channel board 
3200c14 4x8gb kit

https://www.newegg.com/g-skill-32gb-288-pin-ddr4-sdram/p/N82E16820232348


----------



## sinholueiro

Quad at 3200Mhz won't be degrading the IMC? Remember that it is Haswell-E, not Broadwell-E. At first, I was thinking in dual 2x8 or 2x4 kits, if it is worth it.


----------



## ThrashZone

Hi,
It's all good same set i use on my x99 pretty much why I linked to it 
I do not use xmp profile though just manual default timings.


----------



## demps709

I currently have a 5820k at 4.5, 1.35v. I've been getting the upgrade itch and I'm thinking about getting a 5960x or E5-1660 to scratch the itch a bit. Thoughts on what kind of performance uplift I'll see? Is there anything I should look out for besides trying for a J batch?

Other notes about my system, ASUS X99-A, 1080ti, DDR4 2666MHz C16, open loop.


----------



## HeadlessKnight

demps709 said:


> I currently have a 5820k at 4.5, 1.35v. I've been getting the upgrade itch and I'm thinking about getting a 5960x or E5-1660 to scratch the itch a bit. Thoughts on what kind of performance uplift I'll see? Is there anything I should look out for besides trying for a J batch?
> 
> Other notes about my system, ASUS X99-A, 1080ti, DDR4 2666MHz C16, open loop.


In apps that won't recognize more than hexa-cores you won't see much difference, but in apps that can utilize the extra cores on the 5960x you will get up to 25% boost.
Also if you got lucky with the 5960x it will probably run a bit cooler than the 5820k you currently have. I had two 5820ks and didn't have much luck with them and both required 1.35v for 4.5 GHz, however my 5960x can do that at 1.22v so it runs a bit cooler using the same cooling solution. 
As for the Xeons, from what I've seen J patch i7s usually OC better and require less vcore.


----------



## ThrashZone

demps709 said:


> I currently have a 5820k at 4.5, 1.35v. I've been getting the upgrade itch and I'm thinking about getting a 5960x or E5-1660 to scratch the itch a bit. Thoughts on what kind of performance uplift I'll see? Is there anything I should look out for besides trying for a J batch?
> 
> Other notes about my system, ASUS X99-A, 1080ti, DDR4 2666MHz C16, open loop.


Hi,
Yep about 25% boost 
Around 9700k so if you can get a new 5960x for around 400.00 or used for around 300.00 not a bad deal.
I wouldn't bother with an es...


----------



## sblantipodi

Guys are those CPUs able to handle a 2080ti in 4k in 2020?


----------



## GRABibus

sblantipodi said:


> Guys are those CPUs able to handle a 2080ti in 4k in 2020?


Yes


----------



## HeadlessKnight

sblantipodi said:


> Guys are those CPUs able to handle a 2080ti in 4k in 2020?


I run two with my 5960X. With single gpu you will be more than fine, hell even for the 3080 Ti you will be fine. I honestly don't think this is the correct time to upgrade from X99 IMHO. 
I have tried both X570 and X299. 3900X is only faster in rendering with comparable gaming performance and X299 doesn't offer a tangible upgrade in gaming in most scenarios. 8/6 cores are the current sweet spot for gaming and will remain like that for the next year at least.


----------



## jura11

sblantipodi said:


> Guys are those CPUs able to handle a 2080ti in 4k in 2020?


Yes without the problems,running Asus RTX 2080Ti Strix with 2160MHz OC and 5960x with 4.7GHz OC and no problems 

At 4k you are more likely be limited by GPU not CPU there


Hope this helps 

Thanks, Jura


----------



## demps709

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Yep about 25% boost
> Around 9700k so if you can get a new 5960x for around 400.00 or used for around 300.00 not a bad deal.
> I wouldn't bother with an es...


They're pretty cheap now. I got a J batch 5960x for $225. Should be here in a few days.


----------



## demps709

So my new 5960x is here. Likely going to do some loop maintenance this weekend and swap it in. I've been out of the loop on overclocking guides and whatnot. Are there any good/updated guides around? I'm pretty sure I had just done a quick and dirty OC on my 5820k (XMP, multiplier, and voltage).


----------



## ThrashZone

demps709 said:


> So my new 5960x is here. Likely going to do some loop maintenance this weekend and swap it in. I've been out of the loop on overclocking guides and whatnot. Are there any good/updated guides around? I'm pretty sure I had just done a quick and dirty OC on my 5820k (XMP, multiplier, and voltage).


Hi,
You have no system spec's added to your signature 
So which board/..... ?


----------



## demps709

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> You have no system spec's added to your signature
> So which board/..... ?


Odd, my signature had disabled. Put it back.


----------



## pipes

demps709 said:


> So my new 5960x is here. Likely going to do some loop maintenance this weekend and swap it in. I've been out of the loop on overclocking guides and whatnot. Are there any good/updated guides around? I'm pretty sure I had just done a quick and dirty OC on my 5820k (XMP, multiplier, and voltage).


Bere Is a good guide with voltages limita too https://www.tweaktown.com/guides/67...s-spec-qfra-cpu-overclocking-guide/index.html

Inviato dal mio MI 9 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## demps709

pipes said:


> Bere Is a good guide with voltages limita too https://www.tweaktown.com/guides/67...s-spec-qfra-cpu-overclocking-guide/index.html
> 
> Inviato dal mio MI 9 utilizzando Tapatalk


Thanks, I'll give it a read.


----------



## pipes

Start with 1.30 volta and try with 45x and test if is Stanley, if nota Stanley got down at 44x...leave all the rest auto

Inviato dal mio MI 9 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## HeadlessKnight

pipes said:


> Start with 1.30 volta and try with 45x and test if is Stanley, if nota Stanley got down at 44x...leave all the rest auto
> 
> Inviato dal mio MI 9 utilizzando Tapatalk


If he has the X99-A it is not a good idea to leave everything on Auto, because if he enables XMP with post-Broadwell-E BIOS versions the motherboard will set CPU VCCIO to 1.25v and could potentially degrade or murder the CPU in a matter of months or even days. 

These are the maximum settings from my findings he can use if the cooling allows :-

Vcore : 1.30v max is preferred (1.35v if the CPU is not in a continuous 100% load environment or if he is not going to crazy AVX2 workload levels like Prime95, latest OCCT or LinX)
Vcache : 1.20v is the absolute max, around 1.15v is preferred. Haswell-E is very fragile when it comes to cache and degrade pretty quickly due to high Vcache voltage.
VCCIN : 1.95v at LLC7
CPU VCCIO : 1.10v only if having difficulty stabilizing the RAM, otherwise set it manually to 1.05v. 
VCCSA : 1.10v max but usually not need that much, and System Agent is not always stable at higher voltages. My chip can do DDR4-3200 at 0.880v VCCSA so in worst cases I don't think he will need more than 1.0v.

Regards


----------



## demps709

HeadlessKnight said:


> If he has the X99-A it is not a good idea to leave everything on Auto, because if he enables XMP with post-Broadwell-E BIOS versions the motherboard will set CPU VCCIO to 1.25v and could potentially degrade or murder the CPU in a matter of months or even days.
> 
> These are the maximum settings from my findings he can use if the cooling allows :-
> 
> Vcore : 1.30v max is preferred (1.35v if the CPU is not in a continuous 100% load environment or if he is not going to crazy AVX2 workload levels like Prime95, latest OCCT or LinX)
> Vcache : 1.20v is the absolute max, around 1.15v is preferred. Haswell-E is very fragile when it comes to cache and degrade pretty quickly due to high Vcache voltage.
> VCCIN : 1.95v at LLC7
> CPU VCCIO : 1.10v only if having difficulty stabilizing the RAM, otherwise set it manually to 1.05v.
> VCCSA : 1.10v max but usually not need that much, and System Agent is not always stable at higher voltages. My chip can do DDR4-3200 at 0.880v VCCSA so in worst cases I don't think he will need more than 1.0v.
> 
> Regards


Does newer BIOS have that problem? I've been running Version 3801 2017/12/04 for a long time. I'll have to go and look at my settings but my 5820k has been 4.5ghz @ 1.35v with I believe the rest or most on auto for like 5 years.


----------



## pipes

Bocio un untill 1.35 if u want know more resf this https://www.intel.com/content/dam/w...FjAAegQIAhAB&usg=AOvVaw0f3hZOAsA2zEP_i1Zcrn2P
It's Intel datasheet, search the voltages u want know limits
Inviato dal mio MI 9 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## sblantipodi

guys is there someone going to upgrade his CPU on an haswell-e cpu?
I play in 4K and I currently run a 2080Ti on a [email protected] (it can't do more)

do you think that it would be stupid to upgrade to a 3080Ti on this CPU?
sincerely I don't want to upgrade the entire PC for another PC with DDR4 and USB3


----------



## ThrashZone

sblantipodi said:


> guys is there someone going to upgrade his CPU on an haswell-e cpu?
> I play in 4K and I currently run a 2080Ti on a [email protected] (it can't do more)
> 
> do you think that it would be stupid to upgrade to a 3080Ti on this CPU?
> sincerely I don't want to upgrade the entire PC for another PC with DDR4 and USB3


Hi,
Technically I updated platforms but still have the same 1080ti ftw3 in it for not until 30 series drops 
Opted for z490 and 10900k as the new gaming platform 

On x99 5930k I never gamed past 4.0 so not sure why 4.3 max would be an issue but chip would do 4.5 still at 1.3v


----------



## 100cotton

sblantipodi said:


> guys is there someone going to upgrade his CPU on an haswell-e cpu?
> I play in 4K and I currently run a 2080Ti on a [email protected] (it can't do more)
> 
> do you think that it would be stupid to upgrade to a 3080Ti on this CPU?
> sincerely I don't want to upgrade the entire PC for another PC with DDR4 and USB3


At 4K you're still going to be GPU limited in most cases I would think. Would probably get a bit better minimum fps, but hard to justify the cost in my eyes personally. If you were at 1080p though, the story would be different.


----------



## H3avyM3tal

I havent oc in ages, but is it normal for 5930k to be at 4.4 with only vcore change? I think 4.6 is considered pretty high, so at 4.4 there should be no stability issues? As in, it can be stable with only vcore bump?


----------



## HeadlessKnight

H3avyM3tal said:


> I havent oc in ages, but is it normal for 5930k to be at 4.4 with only vcore change? I think 4.6 is considered pretty high, so at 4.4 there should be no stability issues? As in, it can be stable with only vcore bump?


Motherboard will adjust other voltages automatically. Just make sure it doesn't use excessive voltages if you want to keep the chip for a while.


----------



## H3avyM3tal

I played around half an hour of bdo and it was fine, but than it bsod on me after another half hour in death stranding. Can it also happen from gpu overclock (1080ti +70 +200 gpu/mem)?


----------



## ThrashZone

H3avyM3tal said:


> I played around half an hour of bdo and it was fine, but than it bsod on me after another half hour in death stranding. Can it also happen from gpu overclock (1080ti +70 +200 gpu/mem)?


Hi,
GPU core clock go by +13 so maybe +65 or +78 would do better vmem really no + rule there +200 is low enough not to matter 
But if bsod could be power supply power delivery in that chain 
Could also be memory or cache related you have no system spec's entered.

Could also be on screen monitoring/ fps counting... interrupting and causing bsod in the game.


----------



## GunnzAkimbo

Quite happy with my 5960X System.

Should i get:
32GB CL14-14-14-34 FlareX or 64GB CL16-18-18-36 Vengeance LPX
SAME PRICE for each kit.

I could fill 32GB easy, had that amount before. Board/CPU doesn't like 8 sticks of ram anymore, so have to get new kit of 4x8 or 4x16.


----------



## xkm1948

GunnzAkimbo said:


> Quite happy with my 5960X System.
> 
> Should i get:
> 32GB CL14-14-14-34 FlareX or 64GB CL16-18-18-36 Vengeance LPX
> SAME PRICE for each kit.
> 
> I could fill 32GB easy, had that amount before. Board/CPU doesn't like 8 sticks of ram anymore, so have to get new kit of 4x8 or 4x16.


Is that for 4.5GHz 5960X?


----------



## GunnzAkimbo

xkm1948 said:


> Is that for 4.5GHz 5960X?


Yer, auto settings.

Also does a good 7zip bench for an old CPU.
Just trying to figure out a ram upgrade.


----------



## ThrashZone

Hi,
3200c14 = 14-14-14-34 is b-die best thing for x99 period.


----------



## Nizzen

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> 3200c14 = 14-14-14-34 is b-die best thing for x99 period.


Almost 

5960x was 3200c13
6900k/6950x was 3400c13


----------



## xkm1948

Memory speed depends on how much memory you have. For me with all 8 slots populated and maxed at 128GB I can barely hang around 3000 with the rated 14-14-14-34. Anything higher would require some serious bump in VCCSA which I am not comfortable with at all. Maybe my 6950X has weak IMC.


----------



## xkm1948

GunnzAkimbo said:


> Yer, auto settings.
> 
> Also does a good 7zip bench for an old CPU.
> Just trying to figure out a ram upgrade.


Man I never apperciate how much IPC uplift there was between Haswell-E and Broadwell-E. Here is mine 6950X only at 4.2Ghz.


----------



## GunnzAkimbo

Decided to go with a 3600 samsung B-die kit F4-3600C17Q-32GTZR - for future upgrade of the cpu/mobo. It is Samsung in cpu-z.
There is also a 4000 kit, but that kit has Samsung and Hynix versions and more than likely would end up with Hyjinx kit realistically due to the price of it.
Did a 3200 run but VCCSA melts the cpu on auto settings (1.4 V)
Having done any tweaking yet. Not overly concerned anymore, this is a 6 year old platform.


----------



## sblantipodi

Guys is there someone who mixed memory modules on haswell-e.
I would like to mix a 2666MHz c16 four stick modules with a 3000mhz four stick modules with a total of 8 stick.

I will run the memory at 2666 c16.

Do you think that can it work?


----------



## ThrashZone

Hi,
Never know until you try 
Do the two different corsair kits have the same Ver# on them ?


----------



## sblantipodi

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Never know until you try
> Do the two different corsair kits have the same Ver# on them ?


Thanks for the answer. No I don't think so.
Kit will arrive tomorrow. Will see.


----------



## ThrashZone

sblantipodi said:


> Thanks for the answer. No I don't think so.
> Kit will arrive tomorrow. Will see.


Hi,
Different Ver# means different chips which corsair is famous for even at the same speed and if so they may not play well with each other.


----------



## sblantipodi

A bit dusty, a bit old but I still love my Haswell-E.
It drives my 2080ti well in 4k and it will drive my next 3080 until the arrive of DDR5.
I know that DDR5 will have few sense at launch but I refuse to buy a new pc now with DDR4. 😂

Said that.
I had 4 sticks of Corsair Vengeance 3000mhz cas 16, but my 5930K don't want to run memory higher than 2666MHz so I bought another 4 sticks of Vengeance 2666MHz and paired them with the 3000MHz sticks.
Now running 8 sticks @ 2666MHz CAS15 and it seems to work great


----------



## ThrashZone

Hi,
Did you take note of the ver # on the old and new sticks ?


----------



## sblantipodi

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Did you take note of the ver # on the old and new sticks ?


no I don't know the old version, newer one is 5.22 but I bought the first kit in 2014 so I think that the version differs.


----------



## ThrashZone

sblantipodi said:


> no I don't know the old version, newer one is 5.22 but I bought the first kit in 2014 so I think that the version differs.


Hi,
I had a set of 2666c16 ver 4.23 that were pretty good and another 2666c15 ver 3.21 that were total garbage.


----------



## sblantipodi

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> I had a set of 2666c16 ver 4.23 that were pretty good and another 2666c15 ver 3.21 that were total garbage.


my 5930K can't really handle good memory since it can't handle anything better than 2666MHz so every sticks is good for that CPU


----------



## ThrashZone

sblantipodi said:


> my 5930K can't really handle good memory since it can't handle anything better than 2666MHz so every sticks is good for that CPU


Hi,
I thought that too but then got some 3200c14 4x8gb kit and boom worked like a charm on my 5930k.


----------



## sblantipodi

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> I thought that too but then got some 3200c14 4x8gb kit and boom worked like a charm on my 5930k.


Yes I noticed that the next "easy" step after 2666MHz on my CPU is 3200MHz but sincerely the performance difference is so small that I don't care to bother.


----------



## GunnzAkimbo

Testing 3200mhz 2T 13-13-13-33 1.35v.
Passed 2 different memtests so far, and an hour of quake champs for some random processing. Will leave it running for a week or so and wait for a freeze up.
Wondering if it will do 2T 12-12-12-32 1.35v.... can only try i guess.


----------



## ThrashZone

GunnzAkimbo said:


> Testing 3200mhz 2T 13-13-13-33 1.35v.
> Passed 2 different memtests so far, and an hour of quake champs for some random processing. Will leave it running for a week or so and wait for a freeze up.
> Wondering if it will do 2T 12-12-12-32 1.35v.... can only try i guess.


Hi,
What are the two different memtests ?


----------



## GunnzAkimbo

just passmark memtest86 and hci memtest.
also techpowerups memtest64 was thrown in after.
All im trying to do is get this old system a bit snappier, it's fine for what im doing with the system.


----------



## ThrashZone

GunnzAkimbo said:


> just passmark memtest86 and hci memtest.
> also techpowerups memtest64 was thrown in after.
> All im trying to do is get this old system a bit snappier, it's fine for what im doing with the system.


Hi,
Memtest 86 or 64 are to test for bad sticks not stability of oc'ing or xmp profiles.
AIDA64 is okay and just general gaming.


----------



## GunnzAkimbo

It ended up bluescreening ntfs.sys
Probably needs more volts than 1.35
Reverting back to cl14


----------



## supersf

Is Asus X99 Deluxe a good motherboard to overclock 5960x?

Thanks


----------



## supersf

I tested 9600k and 5820k at the same frequency 4.7Ghz. The difference is only 5% in single core for 9600k in cinebench. For multicore, 5820k at 4.7Ghz is 20% faster than 9600k at 4.9Ghz.

So, Haswell-E is still very capable if overclocked well. Specially for the price.


----------



## GRABibus

supersf said:


> Is Asus X99 Deluxe a good motherboard to overclock 5960x?
> 
> Thanks


ASUS X99 Deluxe is a very good mother board.

But this is a querstion of Silicon Lottery. If you catch a bad chip, even on the best motherboard, it will not clock as desired.


----------



## Desolutional

Should be able to play with cache frequency with an X99 Deluxe too, as it has the O.C. socket.


If you decide to use the extreme VRM phasing, you will need active cooling for the VRMs.


----------



## sblantipodi

Hi guys but is haswell-e motherboards compatible with the additional TPM 2.0 module? 
I have an x99 deluxe. Is there a way to put a tpm2.0 module on it to drive Windows 11?


----------



## sblantipodi

anyone tried Windows 11 on Haswell-E?


----------

